# [Gli Sviluppatori di banane Family Official] Probie list opening. We're hiring



## dexter93 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Gli Sviluppatori di banane Family Official thread*










The Mafia strikes back
*
IRC now created: *


 add server:
_irc.freenode.net/6667_

connect to channel:
_/join #GLIsviluppatori_

Official Direct link






*Don History*
Originator and Founder: twitch153
Don of the new Era: DeliriousDroid
Don of today and beyond: Dexter93



_Thread Achievements
_50.000'th post: KidCarter93​


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Don: *Dexter93


*Consigliere: *Husam666

*Contabile & Resident Skullcrackerette RT: *BabyDoll25

*Buffone di corte ed erede al trono della follia RT: *Jasecloud4

*Capo Bastone: *MacaronyMax



*Caporegimes: *

1. htc fan89     2. Phistachio 3. jeallen0
 

*Special Positions: *

*Birdy bomber: *Snowflake

*El M1: *T.C.P

*Señor Drunk Wrangler: *Boborone

*Bringer of bacon: *Rinzo

*Toxic gas generator: *obsidianchao

*Hop Riser: *BeerChameleon

* Roflcopter pilot: *idavid

*Head gearhead/car thief: *watt9493

*Area Wo-man:*TheRomMistress

*The Mod: *M_T_M

*Guardiano della Pietre: *TheSkinnyDrummer

*Banane buttafuori: *hiu115

*Dark Side Affiliate | General Director of Chaos: *LordManhattan

*Sgarrista: *1. trell959 2. m1l4droid

*Piciotti: * ///  huggs /// animatedbreak /// John McClane /// prototype7


Retired

_Special Position: _*Director of Curry Goat preparation: * PurpleDramaLlama 
*Anziano Sotto Capo: *sakai4eva 
*Contabile: *Coldskiesfullofblue
*Caporegimes: *arcticwolf8, !Panda, souljaboy, Smartenup
*Sgarrista: * jersey_609
*Piciotti: *yellowsnowball, vbetts(Llamanator), Ezellular, twiz0r, michaelg117, JimJam707, Skellyyy 

R.I.P 
_Special Position: _*Stella Uccello: * Orion
_Special Position: _*Birdy bomber: * Pipsqueak

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
_Probationary members list:
_
werked
Quasimodem
Ronnie498
a.cid
tinky1
The Archangel

What's the deal with probationary members? It's simple. Not official Mafia members yet, but able to post in here for the time being. They may be upgraded to members, or have their priviledge lifted any time without notice  ​


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok. It seems like some people have misunderstood the way we work, so I'll make it clear.


*Why do we want members?*

The Gli started as a place for a friendly and *private* chat for OT people. It wasn't made open, because we didn't want any trouble. The Gli follow the rules of this forum and that's why no trolls and spammers are tolerated. That's why a member list was needed, to protect the members from any abuse and of course help to get to know each other.

*What does it take for someone to be a member? Why are you so elitists?*

We are not elitists by any means. Someone, in order to get accepted as a member has to fulfill some requirements. Among others, he has to cause no trouble in the forum and also be active in the thread. Another important requirement, is to "fit" in the Gli atmosphere. We are a close group, so each one has to follow that, otherwise he has no place in here ( what's the point of having people here who can't understand what we say and we can't understand what they say? ). We are more than a team, we are a family.

*Um.. and the probationary members? Why do you need that? I want to be a regular member NAO!*

Probationary members didn't exist until recently. There were incidents of people joining the Gli, being active for a while and then disappearing completely without notice! That's why we made that list. Probationary members have to prove that they are part of the Gli, by staying active in the thread without causing issues for at least 3 months. Then, they will be upgraded into regular members, and get the permission to have the Gli logo on their signature, as they will be official members.

*:'( I failed to become a probationary member. Now what?*

If such thing happened, don't worry. That means that you didn't fulfill all the requirements. You are free to apply again after a while, and go through the procedure again. If and when the Recruit Team feels like you are ready, you will be added in the crew  . When reviewing people for Gli membership, we always make sure that they fit the environment and their attitude suits the rest of the Gli, so make sure you fulfill that. If you don't, then please don't bother applying again.

* Recruit Team? Who is reviewing me? I want to plant bombs on their houses!*

You can see the Recruit Team members in the OP. Next to their regular Member title, they will have the RT flag.

*The topic says " Don't post in here if you aren't listed in the OP". Why are you such discriminatory bastards? Ι just want to hang out! *

Recently, we have been flooded with many people posting in the thread, without even introducing themselves and causing massive headache to anyone reading the thread. We had to constrain that spamming mayhem, so that topic was required. If you are genuinely interested into being a part of the Gli, you may post, but please be conservative in the amount of your posts until you receive a notice about your Gli membership 

*I want to post ponies. Who do I bribe to get in the Members list?*

Glad you asked. Drop a PM here and we'll get back to you





*The Don*​


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 14, 2011)

No worries, your fine


----------



## RinZo (Aug 14, 2011)

Give me a promotion


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

hey, I'm not FIRST!!111!! 

actually im EIGHTH!!!1!888!!8!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Give me a promotion

Click to collapse



I could use a promotion to please. How about UnderBoss?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That would be Husam's position.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



and before he says it, that's bd's position


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes. I did. And apparently three kid goes to my school.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> and before he says it, that's bd's position

Click to collapse



She's always been...under you.






Haha I kid I kid. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That would be Husam's position.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



ok, how about Coltivatore Droide


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yes. I did. And apparently three kid goes to my school.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



What you talking Watt? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 14, 2011)

I forgot I was still in there...anyway - I edited it to something more fitting:

*Area Wo-man:*

An organized crime official who has jurisdiction over a particular area within a crime family's turf.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What you talking Watt?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



that ahole

grammar nazi... check the title


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

We better keep the thread clear of this kind of behavior,lol


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that ahole
> 
> grammar nazi... check the title

Click to collapse



What YOU talking about Husam? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What you talking Watt?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



About the kid that flirted with kyla today. I've if my friends knows him

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What YOU talking about Husam?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



lol, i fail in the 2nd page -.-

sry didnt know anew is a word, i thought you meant "a new"

anyway, later guys, it's 7:09 and i need some sleep


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, i fail in the 2nd page -.-
> 
> sry didnt know anew is a word, i thought you meant "a new"
> 
> anyway, later guys, it's 7:09 and i need some sleep

Click to collapse



Lol first fail of the new thread! 

Goodnight 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, i fail in the 2nd page -.-
> 
> sry didnt know anew is a word, i thought you meant "a new"
> 
> anyway, later guys, it's 7:09 and i need some sleep

Click to collapse



ahaha, i thought it was getting kinda late over there


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> About the kid that flirted with kyla today. I've if my friends knows him
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Do they nose him? Haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

What's my post count

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> ahaha, i thought it was getting kinda late over there

Click to collapse



By the way, I changed it for you. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What's my post count
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



the same, not deleted yet


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

Second fail...delete this! Haha


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Do they nose him? Haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Yes.  I know of him in fact

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> By the way, I changed it for you.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Thank you me amigo


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yes.  I know of him in fact
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Kill him!  I mean...have someone else do and have it untraceable to you. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Kill him!  I mean...have someone else do and have it untraceable to you.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



I thought you sold that sd card?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Kill him!  I mean...have someone else do and have it untraceable to you.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



the mutual acquatince shall. He owes me his life

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I thought you sold that sd card?

Click to collapse



I did...? I thought I asked M_T_M to changed that signature haha 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> the mutual acquatince shall. He owes me his life
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Oh boy sounds like fun, no more speak of this 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I did...? I thought I asked M_T_M to changed that signature haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



mhmm, the lazy mexican mod... you better change it yourself jks


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> mhmm, the lazy mexican mod... you better change it yourself jks

Click to collapse



I should...but I'm always on my phone, so I usually don't have the time. Would our revered Trim like to edit it for me? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I should...but I'm always on my phone, so I usually don't have the time. Would our revered Trim like to edit it for me?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



hehehe, trim does sound so dirty


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Oh boy sounds like fun, no more speak of this
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Text me then and well have fun with.the subject

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

Second best dubstep song evar 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1S35THmZD_E


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Text me then and well have fun with.the subject
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Not tonight, I'm heading to sleep.

Goodnight guys! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Not tonight, I'm heading to sleep.
> 
> Goodnight guys!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Nighty night bannana


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Not tonight, I'm heading to sleep.
> 
> Goodnight guys!
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Night

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Second best dubstep song evar
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1S35THmZD_E

Click to collapse



Listen to big chocolate. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## RinZo (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Second best dubstep song evar
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1S35THmZD_E

Click to collapse



Raise your weapon by deadmau.  I love that song


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Listen to big chocolate.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



I prefer songs with more thought put into them. A lot of drops and warbles bores me after a few minutes.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Raise your weapon by deadmau.  I love that song

Click to collapse



Thanks man, this is nice


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

And my #1 dubstep song is Tokyo Dub by Juno Reactor. So smooth, so relaxing, so deep


----------



## RinZo (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Thanks man, this is nice

Click to collapse



Heck yeah its a really good song.  Then theres the drop and it makes it even better


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Heck yeah its a really good song.  Then theres the drop and it makes it even better

Click to collapse



Ahh Yea, just got to that part


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

Ahahaha, just found this song.  if yours stoned, DONT watch it


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 14, 2011)

only senior mods & admins can change sigs


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 14, 2011)

damn im gone a couple hours and this happens? what happened to the other threa?


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Would any if you guys get mad and say something if a guy flirted with your girlfriend?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



 the same guy from last time?


----------



## RinZo (Aug 14, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> damn im gone a couple hours and this happens? what happened to the other threa?

Click to collapse



Husam wanted it deleted because it was taking up space.  So this thread was created.  Which doesn't make much sense to me.  They'll prolly delete the other one


----------



## RinZo (Aug 14, 2011)

Hahah I just noticed I Was the bringer of bacon.  Thanks twitch


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 14, 2011)

ima lose post count  ima be a noob again


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Hahah I just noticed I Was the bringer of bacon.  Thanks twitch

Click to collapse



Yeah yeah yeah, you're welcome haha


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ah WTF! I don't wanna loose my post count! This is not fair!

Click to collapse



Haha! You'll be a noob again. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I will probably drop below 1000!

Click to collapse



I'll probably drop to 5000! Oh nose! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ok then, lest's spam!

Click to collapse



No, no spamming. Just talking. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You want me to make you jelly? I slept for almost 12 hours! Yeah!

Click to collapse



You think that makes ME jelly? ME? I sleep for 10+ hours every night. Usually. 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Um, then screw you. Because I usually sleep for only 6 hours, 8 if lucky. And usually dream some crap.

Click to collapse



Haters gonna hate haha  Why do you dream of crap? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Uh, not crap meaning feces, I mean bad dreams.

Click to collapse



Ah, do you usually think of negative things? That can affect how you dream.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah. I always think of negative things.

Click to collapse



You shouldn't think that way, it is your choice, but it would definitely change your outlook on life.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## JimJam707 (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


>

Click to collapse



What am I looking at? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

Wait what?!   Why new thread :'( we're no longer in second place  

Hey btw 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wait what?!   Why new thread :'( we're no longer in second place
> 
> Hey btw
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Blame Husam, it's his fault. But now I'm the one on charge of my mafia. Mwahahaha!  All of your titles are at MY WILL! 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

Goodnight guys! It's 6:40 and I'm not even tired...I have no idea why.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

'afternoon

@DD, that innocence song is awesome


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

Morning hus, and anyone else who might be on btw, twas me who posted that innocence song

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Morning hus, and anyone else who might be on btw, twas me who posted that innocence song
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



lol, sry, did not get enough sleep xD

fixed it 

how's it going?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, sry, did not get enough sleep xD
> 
> fixed it
> 
> how's it going?

Click to collapse



Haha, me neither. I was up 3 1/2 hours ago Nd yeah, tired/hungover. But in a goodmood

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 14, 2011)

Where did the eleventy billion pages go?

Also - no one from the old Team Llama miss the days of trying to take over XDA?
VOTE DAN AS YO NEW ASS DON! YAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey Satan.
> I'm gonna go out, so, c ya laterz.

Click to collapse



Dafuq? I go away for one day. ONE DAY. 

And whose trim?


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 14, 2011)

Hold the duck on, where'd my sig go?
Dammit Mistress!

As punishment, BIG RED PENISES! (in my sig)


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 14, 2011)

Was not me Dan...I forgot what it said but you are soooo difficult!


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 14, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Was not me Dan...I forgot what it said but you are soooo difficult!

Click to collapse



Difficult? Me? Hell naw.
And it mentions eel soup, penis, meat spin, midgets and other stuff.


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 14, 2011)

did dan just get banned again XD also morning everyone


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> and before he says it, that's bd's position

Click to collapse



Yes. I haz high position only Twitch, and Husam are higher., and NO YOU, CAN'T HAZ IT!
also Hi. 

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. I haz high position only Twitch, and Husam are higher., and NO YOU, CAN'T HAZ IT!
> also Hi.
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Hai

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. I haz high position only Twitch, and Husam are higher., and NO YOU, CAN'T HAZ IT!
> also Hi.
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



pfft, hus was gong on about not wanting the mafia thread, so i should get his position


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hai
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Hai
Watt
DD..... 
 
Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

How to get rid of a uti? 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> pfft, hus was gong on about not wanting the mafia thread, so i should get his position

Click to collapse



That thread was getting out of hand....this is better I think....we are all important here....and we are all family. 
Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> How to get rid of a uti?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



You need antibiotics. You can also try Azo or Cystex for the pain until you can get antibiotics 
EDIT: that should say AZO
Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You need antibiotics. You can also try Azo or Cystex for the pain until you can get antibiotics
> EDIT: that should say AZO
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



can i buy either of those at cvs?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

Body, Y U always need more sleep?

hello again
and brb


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> can i buy either of those at cvs?

Click to collapse



You can purchase Azo and/or Cystex at CVS, Walgreens, Rite Aid....any chain pharmacy should have it. However, you CANNOT cure a UTI WITHOUT ANTIBIOTICS

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You can purchase Azo and/or Cystex at CVS, Walgreens, Rite Aid....any chain pharmacy should have it. However, you CANNOT cure a UTI WITHOUT ANTIBIOTICS
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



ik. just want kyla out of pain until she can get to a doctor.


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok guys, If I were a horse, what breed would I be? Don't ask what the background of this question is...I wouldnt be able to tell you.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 14, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Ok guys, If I were a horse, what breed would I be? Don't ask what the background of this question is...I wouldnt be able to tell you.

Click to collapse



Shetland pony?

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> ik. just want kyla out of pain until she can get to a doctor.

Click to collapse



Get the Cystex It's a little cheaper and I think it works just as well. Also get her some (take her with u) medicated cleansing wipes. It will help as well

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm gone for 2 days and the original thread is gone  What happened? 

Swyped from my HTC Syensation


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 14, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I'm gone for 2 days and the original thread is gone  What happened?
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Syensation

Click to collapse



Husam wanted out as OP of the old thread.... 

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Get the Cystex It's a little cheaper and I think it works just as well. Also get her some (take her with u) medicated cleansing wipes. It will help as well
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



price difference? if you remember? and were going out today. thats why i was asking.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> ik. just want kyla out of pain until she can get to a doctor.

Click to collapse



Email me if u need anymore info or anything....I'm always here to help....

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> price difference? if you remember? and were going out today. thats why i was asking.

Click to collapse



Couple of bucks....8-9$ as opposed to 11-13$ I think....

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Couple of bucks....8-9$ as opposed to 11-13$ I think....
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



then im not worried about it. gtalk once i get a rom flashed? cause imm going out soon


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Shetland pony?
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



Perfect. I am of course quite intelligent...oh and those short legs. Yup thats me


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 14, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Perfect. I am of course quite intelligent...oh and those short legs. Yup thats me

Click to collapse



HAHA. Shetland Ponies are awesome! They are so cute! 

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> HAHA. Shetland Ponies are awesome! They are so cute!
> 
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



/sarcasm Well I have to admit, I am quite dashing


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> then im not worried about it. gtalk once i get a rom flashed? cause imm going out soon

Click to collapse



I'll be around....I needz a nap though... Damn Sparky and his getting home at 4am.    

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 14, 2011)

Random Pipsqueak pic....I'll be baaaaack.... 

Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Ok guys, If I were a horse, what breed would I be? Don't ask what the background of this question is...I wouldnt be able to tell you.

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Where did the eleventy billion pages go?
> 
> Also - no one from the old Team Llama miss the days of trying to take over XDA?
> VOTE DAN AS YO NEW ASS DON! YAAAAAAAAH!

Click to collapse



Gtfo Dan. I'm the don, and that's not gonna change. Don't make me get Trim on you haha

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That thread was getting out of hand....this is better I think....we are all important here....and we are all family.
> Sent from my ENG S-Off Sensation (Pipsqueak approves of this message)

Click to collapse



How was that any different in the last thread? Just wondering....

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Dafuq? I go away for one day. ONE DAY.
> 
> And whose trim?

Click to collapse



Also, TRIM is The Rom Mistress 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Also, TRIM is The Rom Mistress
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



are you done? 

how's it going?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> are you done?
> 
> how's it going?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I noticed I was only talking to myself (foreveralone.jpg) 

I'm tired...really tired haha And, I farted 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Gtfo Dan. I'm the don, and that's not gonna change. Don't make me get Trim on you haha
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



LOL, Dan is already gone, banned again. Poor sucker



twitch351 said:


> Also, TRIM is The Rom Mistress
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Meh...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> LOL, Dan is already gone, banned again. Poor sucker
> 
> 
> 
> Meh...

Click to collapse



lol, he asks for it 

btw, did u see my answer on the horse thingy?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

Damn, spiral nights is addicting 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, he asks for it
> 
> btw, did u see my answer on the horse thingy?

Click to collapse



Yea, what is that thing? It looks sickly


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Damn, spiral nights is addicting
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Ah ha! TOLD you!  My name on Spiral knights is Sypherf, add, me.  
And really four posts into the thread and he already got banned? Poor sucker. By the way I hold no liability for things Dan does.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Yea, what is that thing? It looks sickly

Click to collapse



lol on the contrary 
it's an Arabian horse, they look skinny, but they are very healthy, it's what we see here 

more info http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabian_horse


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Also, TRIM is The Rom Mistress
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Isn't that TRM?

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Isn't that TRM?
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



No...it's TRIM now.  We all must refer to her as TRIM (She hates it haha)

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> No...it's TRIM now.  We all must refer to her as TRIM (She hates it haha)
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



I don't like TRIM too, sounds not right, she should ban you


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> but i dont like trim too..

Click to collapse



Why? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Ah ha! TOLD you!  My name on Spiral knights is Sypherf, add, me.
> And really four posts into the thread and he already got banned? Poor sucker. By the way I hold no liability for things Dan does.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Will do I hate the loading times tho, so sloow. Btw, how do I add you?lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Why?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



read edited post


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Will do I hate the loading times tho, so sloow. Btw, how do I add you?lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Ask Erick, I'm not sure haha  My loading times aren't that bad. How far along is your person? 

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> read edited post

Click to collapse



It isn't meant to sound wrong, you guys are just nasty  I'm not the one who should be banned, you guys are.  jk

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Ask Erick, I'm not sure haha  My loading times aren't that bad. How far along is your person?
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Half way to tier two. Nd your internets probably quicker than mine

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Half way to tier two. Nd your internets probably quicker than mine
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



And you started when? A day or two ago, that's pretty good. I'm like 25% to T3.

-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey mafioso's! Should I trade my Desire for a Desire Z?

Click to collapse



no, for a TP2 or HD2


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey mafioso's! Should I trade my Desire for a Desire Z?

Click to collapse



If you want a keyboard, then I say yes

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey mafioso's! Should I trade my Desire for a Desire Z?

Click to collapse



I would do it.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

hey devan what do you think, do it to him (milad)? xD


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey devan what do you think, do it to him (milad)? xD

Click to collapse



Lmao! Oh that oh so explains Milad. We most never let that happen to him, he'll die.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

ok, what if we use stink bombs instead, they are not deadly


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

lol

anyway, goodnight guys, i have to study, i have an exam tomorrow 
wish me  luck ( i seriously need it)

and yeah, make sure that erick sees this


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> And you started when? A day or two ago, that's pretty good. I'm like 25% to T3.
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



Last night oh, and it would probably just be easier to find you on steam

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Last night oh, and it would probably just be easier to find you on steam
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



What items you got? And my steam account name is twitch153 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

Good luck Husam! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey again 

Also Husam  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol
> 
> anyway, goodnight guys, i have to study, i have an exam tomorrow
> wish me  luck ( i seriously need it)
> ...

Click to collapse



Good luck mate, you'll do great 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What items you got? And my steam account name is twitch153
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



y u no show up on steam look for me.lol. deliriousDroid


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 14, 2011)

good luck husam, and u already used up your three wishes so


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> good luck husam, and u already used up your three wishes so

Click to collapse



Can I has 3 wishes? 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Can I has 3 wishes?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Remember what Husam had to DO to get those three wishes?! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> y u no show up on steam look for me.lol. deliriousDroid

Click to collapse



Is that your name on spiral knights too? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Remember what Husam had to DO to get those three wishes?!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I don't,  explain? 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Is that your name on spiral knights too?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I need that game 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Is that your name on spiral knights too?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Yea, its my internet alias everywhere i go


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I don't,  explain?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Ummm, he had to rub something...and yeah, I told you to get it already! It can also be used on Mac's...because I know how much you love apple. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I need that game
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Then get it, its freeeeee


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Then get it, its freeeeee

Click to collapse



He's in spain, he can't get it haha  

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Ummm, he had to rub something...and yeah, I told you to get it already! It can also be used on Mac's...because I know how much you love apple.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Ahh 

Hahaha well I have no PC and Shh!  my laptop if I had it wouldn't even be fast enough  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Then get it, its freeeeee

Click to collapse



It is??  Twice as good 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> He's in spain, he can't get it haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Thanks for explaining 

And sorry for tripple post 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahh
> 
> Hahaha well I have no PC and Shh!  my laptop if I had it wouldn't even be fast enough
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



How fast is your laptop? And I already told you it was free! Maxey, y u no listen?!  

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> How fast is your laptop? And I already told you it was free! Maxey, y u no listen?!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I forgot  well you were talking about Apple so I thought you were hinting my MBA  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahh
> 
> Hahaha well I have no PC and Shh!  my laptop if I had it wouldn't even be fast enough
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



U have to trade in your ipad and pinball machine for a gaming laptop

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @max, what do you think? Should I trade my Desire for a Desire Z?

Click to collapse



Trade as in simple swap? 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> U have to trade in your ipad and pinball machine for a gaming laptop
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



XD I could get a pretty decent one for that  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @max, what do you think? Should I trade my Desire for a Desire Z?

Click to collapse



I would say yes. Especially since your phone is falling apart

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I would say yes. Especially since your phone is falling apart
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



XD and that 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I forgot  well you were talking about Apple so I thought you were hinting my MBA
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Sure you did... Screw your MBA.  My gateway is better, and it's not even top shtuff.

@DD I agree with you, but not the pinball machine, something not as important.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD I could get a pretty decent one for that
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Damn right. Do it

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Sure you did... Screw your MBA.  My gateway is better, and it's not even top shtuff.
> 
> @DD I agree with you, but not the pinball machine, something not as important.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I know,  I don't like it, and wait how about trade the MBA? I reckon I could get 300 for ipad and 600 for laptop  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes. They have the same price here.

Click to collapse



Then do it!!! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes. They have the same price here.

Click to collapse



Do it I would then,  unless you want daul core 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 14, 2011)

Damn my girl got a faster laptop  than mine  I am sad 

Sent from a phone with android 1.6


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I know,  I don't like it, and wait how about trade the MBA? I reckon I could get 300 for ipad and 600 for laptop
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Exactly, go get a good laptop.  Then be proud of yourself for the fine piece of machinery you have. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Damn my girl got a faster laptop  than mine  I am sad
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 1.6

Click to collapse



Don't be, she thinks apple is a good brand. Just pity her, and then show her who is the dominant being...

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Damn my girl got a faster laptop  than mine  I am sad
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 1.6

Click to collapse



Awhhw  nice os there  I used to be on 1.5

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Exactly, go get a good laptop.  Then be proud of yourself for the fine piece of machinery you have.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD so I shall, maybe second hand 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Don't be, she thinks apple is a good brand. Just pity her, and then show her who is the dominant being...
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



thing is she just bought a new laptop yesterday, windows 7 x64 quad [email protected] 2.65 ghz, 720 gb hdd,  1gb raedon( how ever u spell it) graphics card, thats faster than my computer


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 14, 2011)

btw hey all


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> thing is she just bought a new laptop yesterday, windows 7 x64 quad [email protected] 2.65 ghz, 720 gb hdd,  1gb raedon( how ever u spell it) graphics card, thats faster than my computer

Click to collapse



My computer is faster, and damn dude, I bet you feel like less of a man? And if you don't, you should. 

@Maxey Go get a laptop, stop thinking about it and just do it.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> thing is she just bought a new laptop yesterday, windows 7 x64 quad [email protected] 2.65 ghz, 720 gb hdd,  1gb raedon( how ever u spell it) graphics card, thats faster than my computer

Click to collapse



Wow! Nice especially for a laptop 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> My computer is faster, and damn dude, I bet you feel like less of a man? And if you don't, you should.
> 
> @Maxey Go get a laptop, stop thinking about it and just do it.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD less of a man, lol 

But the keyboard will be Spanish 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> My computer is faster, and damn dude, I bet you feel like less of a man? And if you don't, you should.
> 
> @Maxey Go get a laptop, stop thinking about it and just do it.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



yes i do feel less of a man now


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wow! Nice especially for a laptop
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



yea, i am jealous, lol


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> yea, i am jealous, lol

Click to collapse



XD What does she need that speed for?
Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> yes i do feel less of a man now

Click to collapse



You should, you poor man you.  @Maxey, yes, let us refrain from the type of talking that got Husam banned. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

By the way, 200 posts in 1 day, good job guys. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You should, you poor man you.  @Maxey, yes, let us refrain from the type of talking that got Husam banned.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Hehehe  fixed 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> By the way, 200 posts in 1 day, good job guys.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Highfive  21 pages 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hehehe  fixed
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Now go get Spiral Knights, have fun playing around with the other three mafia members including me, Erick, and DD.  If we have a fourth member cough cough we could make a party. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Now go get Spiral Knights, have fun playing around with the other three mafia members including me, Erick, and DD.  If we have a fourth member cough cough we could make a party.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Cough can I reserve a place? 

And when I'm back 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Cough can I reserve a place?
> 
> And when I'm back
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



You can reserve a place whenever you want, we all haven't met up yet.  Technically.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 14, 2011)

Well I'm at work now guys. I'll be back later tonight. Byes

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You can reserve a place whenever you want, we all haven't met up yet.  Technically.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Yay. 



Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well I'm at work now guys. I'll be back later tonight. Byes
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Have fun  seeya later 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's not that easy twitch, my friend is not sure about the trade.
> P.S. Creating a Forever Alone comic, will upload when done.

Click to collapse



Ahh,  tell him Z stands for zlow as in slow and the original is better 

Awesome  and do 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's not that easy twitch, my friend is not sure about the trade.
> P.S. Creating a Forever Alone comic, will upload when done.

Click to collapse



Tell him Maxey will give him an ipad haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Tell him Maxey will give him an ipad haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD also.tell him he's owes me 300£



Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD also.tell him he's owes me 300£
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Or a gaming laptop. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Or a gaming laptop.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Or both 

Watching paranormal activity 2 and all the cupboard doors flee open,  made me jump so. Much 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Or both
> 
> Watching paranormal activity 2 and all the cupboard doors flee open,  made me jump so. Much
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



husam got banned??


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> husam got banned??

Click to collapse



When? What? 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Or both
> 
> Watching paranormal activity 2 and all the cupboard doors flee open,  made me jump so. Much
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



I remember when I was watching the first paranormal activity, I was actually not watching it and more so preoccupied with my lady of the fairer sex. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

The dog just died noooo!!!!!!  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I remember when I was watching the first paranormal activity, I was actually not watching it and more so preoccupied with my lady of the fairer sex.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Ahh, let's skip out the info of what happened there then  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahh, let's skip out the info of what happened there then
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



I was watching it while being preoccupied...she got mad haha Then, she got happy again lmao  

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

This ****s scary , she got sucked.out tha room 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I was watching it while being preoccupied...she got mad haha Then, she got happy again lmao
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Phaha, glad it was fun,no more info though, please. 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> He did say he like my phone better, but he also bought the DZ for the keyboard. Otherwise we would've bought a iPhart.
> 
> Here's the comic:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XD

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Phaha, glad it was fun,no more info though, please.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Lmao! Yeah yeah, I'll skip the details.  But all in all the movie was good! 

@Milad, you should just go and start a conversation; you're the only one preventing the potential happiness you could have.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Lmao! Yeah yeah, I'll skip the details.  But all in all the movie was good!
> 
> @Milad, you should just go and start a conversation; you're the only one preventing the potential happiness you could have.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD this is some creepy **** 

And this,  just talk Milad 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD this is some creepy ****
> 
> And this,  just talk Milad
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



He is the bane of his own existence, kinda like Husam haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Actually the problem is, Facebook makes me available to chat every now and then, and I have to set it to offline manually every time... and it sucks...

Click to collapse



No, the problem is that you're not talking to her.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Actually the problem is, Facebook makes me available to chat every now and then, and I have to set it to offline manually every time... and it sucks...

Click to collapse



Why not talk dude? 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> No, the problem is that you're not talking to her.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Phahah  nicly said 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> She would ignore anyway...

Click to collapse



How do you know? 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I know.
> 
> Why isn't the old thread getting deleted? I still have my posts.

Click to collapse



Shh don't remind them 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

And it makes ot smaller by 20,000 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey mafioso's! Should I trade my Desire for a Desire Z?

Click to collapse



Do it

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I know.
> 
> Why isn't the old thread getting deleted? I still have my posts.

Click to collapse



Have you tried? If not then, no, you don't know.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh this hotel has a hookah near the bar 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, if I got a new Android phone can I restore my game data with Titanium backup or mybackup root? You, games like Angry Birds and cut the rope?
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Yeah you can do that. 

And really Maxey? Oh I'm so jealous.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

So I'm helping one of our devs port touch wiz to the incredible

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, if I got a new Android phone can I restore my game data with Titanium backup or mybackup root? You, games like Angry Birds and cut the rope?
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



There's.an app for backing up angry bird levels  but not sure 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Yeah you can do that.
> 
> And really Maxey? Oh I'm so jealous.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD be jelly  

@ Watt awesome good luck 

Also how many posts happened in that minute?  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So I'm helping one of our devs port touch wiz to the incredible
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



That's awesome 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Haha I smoked some hookah today and got a little high....
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



XD What on bro, the stuff or something else 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Touchwiz sucks.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



I love touchwiz 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What stuff Max? You mean weed? No, just a little hookah high.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Ahh, sweet, I meant the hookah stuff or something else 

Ever done weed in it? 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No. But I asked some of my friends to find some marijuana for me.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



XD ahh okay awesome  don't Whitey  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Don't what?
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Some people's first time they throw up, but we call Whitey 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> OK, I'll go easy on it.
> Just found out my phone's volume buttons are also, less responsive. That is great.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Damn unlucky,  how come it's so dodgy? Spill something? 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Never even dropped it, well, only once or twice. HTC has low quality? Maybe my phone is a faulty one.
> Hope Sensation or EVO 3D is not like this.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Shouldn't be, not known a desire to do that before, unlucky I just guess,  and hopefully 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> OK, good night, I must sleep.
> @twitch, give me a promotion or I will ask for it again.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Night dude  and I think I should be 3rd  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Twitch, I want a promotion, I hate being piccitio.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



What do I get out of this? Hmmm? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What do I get out of this? Hmmm?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



An ipad? 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> An ipad?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



I don't want to owe you, I'm good haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I don't want to owe you, I'm good haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD Your the Don,  you owe no one 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Your the Don,  you owe no one
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Then gimme that ipad lol jk  You need that to alchemize a laptop. (Spiral knights joke) haha Unless you WANT to give it to me...

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Then gimme that ipad lol jk  You need that to alchemize a laptop. (Spiral knights joke) haha Unless you WANT to give it to me...
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD,  I shall try, and naaaa its fine thanks  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD,  I shall try, and naaaa its fine thanks
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



You should be able to get a guys laptop with just the MBA, but you could get a better one if too include the ipad.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm back. Can't sleep. Probably shouldn't have drank that cup of coffee...
> Twtich, you can have my cat if you give me that promotion...

Click to collapse



I know the horrible things you've done with that cat....no thanks haha jk What do you want to be? 
-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You should be able to get a guys laptop with just the MBA, but you could get a better one if too include the ipad.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Yeah  I'll make an I fan happy 

Hey Milad 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Um, I don't know? What suits me?

Click to collapse



Nope, you must pick.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

Max's assistant 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Max's assistant
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

xD yay my own assistant 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD yay my own assistant
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



I'm making him your slave. Not assistant haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 15, 2011)

Special Position: The Princess: Shaniqua Evens


She even still on this forum?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Special Position: The Princess: Shaniqua Evens
> 
> 
> She even still on this forum?

Click to collapse



I thought I deleted that...

Okay! Now I did haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey rinzo!
> Twitch, dude, slavery was outlawed after the American Civil war, so yeah...

Click to collapse



Sup Milad.  How goes it????????


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey rinzo!
> Twitch, dude, slavery was outlawed after the American Civil war, so yeah...

Click to collapse



Yeah, but it happens in other countries still....

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @rinzo. Meh. Nothing special. More is happening here than IRL.
> 
> @twitch not in mine, or yours. So yeah...

Click to collapse



Fine...I fixed it. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh this hotel has a hookah near the bar
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



nice, you can finally try it 

back


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Welcome back. How'd the studying go?

Click to collapse



good, good, good, losing focus, losing focus, wtf am i reading, done


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> This is usually how it goes for me:
> Lost focus, WTF is this?, What the hell is this talking about?,*read again*, ah, that's what that is, WTF is this again?, done... *read 5 pages after all*.

Click to collapse



yup, that


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yup, that

Click to collapse



Husam! Que paso? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Husam! Que paso?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



me no spaniol 

@milad, nighty


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> me no spaniol
> 
> @milad, nighty

Click to collapse



Que paso means what's up? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey everyone off to destroy my girls laptop layers  

Sent from a phone with android 1.6


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 15, 2011)

Laters 

Sent from a phone with android 1.6


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Laters
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 1.6

Click to collapse



Destroy it! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Laters
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 1.6

Click to collapse



give it to me 

@dev: nothing, wbu?


----------



## Tyanno (Aug 15, 2011)

So we are all noobs
Why. Did that hussam Guy delete old thread when no pressure


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> give it to me
> 
> @dev: nothing, wbu?

Click to collapse



Working on getting sound working on my ubuntu 11.04 laptop.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 15, 2011)

Come on, can't I be Mafia something now?

Sent from my X8 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> Come on, can't I be Mafia something now?
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



You asked to be part of the mafia before? You have a chance at joining. Of course.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

Tyanno said:


> So we are all noobs
> Why. Did that hussam Guy delete old thread when no pressure

Click to collapse



1, who are  you?
2, it's not deleted yet


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 15, 2011)

Good evening ladies nd gents

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 15, 2011)

Yay, so what's my new rank? Boss?

Sent from my X8 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 15, 2011)

Good night dude

Sent from my X8 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 1, who are  you?
> 2, it's not deleted yet

Click to collapse



1. Lol
2. Yes who are you, introduce yourself please 
3. It's just locked.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> Yay, so what's my new rank? Boss?
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



No rank yet, introduce yourself and explain why you want to be part of the mafia 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 15, 2011)

Come on! I am vr06vr turned into orangeassassin and tis is my new id

Sent from my X8 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> Come on! I am vr06vr turned into orangeassassin and tis is my new id
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Hmmmm, I'll have to think about it. If you can behave then fine. But I must say that I'll at least give you some credit for telling us who you are. So it's likely that you can join if you don't do anything stupid for the next three days, okay? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> Come on! I am vr06vr turned into orangeassassin and tis is my new id
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



lol, i knew it xD


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 15, 2011)

Okay, but why the limit? I have been all grown since a long time


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 15, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> Come on! I am vr06vr turned into orangeassassin and tis is my new id
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Doubtfull. OA boy was from germany 
Edit: never mind, you are that n00b
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> Okay, but why the limit? I have been all grown since a long time

Click to collapse



Because you need a period to be monitored to make sure you don't revert back to your older ways  But you must continue posting on here during those three days.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 15, 2011)

No problemo

Sent from my X8 using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Because you need a period to be monitored to make sure you don't revert back to your older ways  But you must continue posting on here during those three days.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Si. Me and my girl got matching cupcake necklaces. Mine has a mustache. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 15, 2011)

@twitch spiral knights tonight?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Si. Me and my girl got matching cupcake necklaces. Mine has a mustache.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



That's so awesome! I'm jealous haha Pics, or it didn't happen.  

@DD Sure! What time? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> No problemo
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I don't think we'll have a problem then.  Just stay cool.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 15, 2011)

View attachment 689013

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 689013
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Me gusta







-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Me gusta
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



^that  lol


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 15, 2011)

Well... looks like apple is gunna have to sue the aliens for copyright infringement soon. http://www.forbes.com/sites/brianca...f-apples-insanely-great-cupertino-mothership/

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 15, 2011)

How about 9ish? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well... looks like apple is gunna have to sue the aliens for copyright infringement soon. http://www.forbes.com/sites/brianca...f-apples-insanely-great-cupertino-mothership/
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I personally believe that aliens should sure Apple first. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well... looks like apple is gunna have to sue the aliens for copyright infringement soon. http://www.forbes.com/sites/brianca...f-apples-insanely-great-cupertino-mothership/
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



That is hilarious


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> How about 9ish?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Not likely haha What about 10:30ish? I need to shower and shave tonight before I get to start relaxing. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well... looks like apple is gunna have to sue the aliens for copyright infringement soon. http://www.forbes.com/sites/brianca...f-apples-insanely-great-cupertino-mothership/
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



That's jokes but it kinda looks like a stadium too, so yeah maybe THEY have 2 cased

Just the Way You Are


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Not likely haha What about 10:30ish? I need to shower and shave tonight before I get to start relaxing.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Aight. Sounds good to me

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> That's jokes but it kinda looks like a stadium too, so yeah maybe THEY have 2 cased
> 
> Just the Way You Are

Click to collapse



They are going to sue pokemon and aliens?! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Aight. Sounds good to me
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I'll make a post letting you know when I'm about to get on 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I personally believe that aliens should sure Apple first.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Mabey the aliens will just wipe apple out

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Mabey the alians will just wipe apple out
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I would love to see that happen. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

don't get xda admins in trouble, you shouldn't say ap*** in public


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I'll make a post letting you know when I'm about to get on
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Aight, it would probably just be easiest to find eachother ingame, than trying to find you through searches.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Mabey the alians will just wipe apple out
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I hope

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Huh

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Aight, it would probably just be easiest to find eachother ingame, than trying to find you through searches.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Word, in game, I'll stalk you.  haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Word, in game, I'll stalk you.  haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD aight. I'm a gunna go shower now. Later everyone

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> XD aight. I'm a gunna go shower now. Later everyone
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



later dd

ten characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> XD aight. I'm a gunna go shower now. Later everyone
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Laters!  I'll be showering and shaving later tonight, right now my Step Dad is in and we only have one bathroom 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

What really happened? Why are we in this thread instead? WTF?


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 15, 2011)

My apologies Don Husamo (kisses hand), I was wondering if  huh.. I had been admitted into the family you know..


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> What really happened? Why are we in this thread instead? WTF?

Click to collapse



Husam was drunk and high and closed it  

Sent from a phone with android 1.6


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> My apologies Don Husamo (kisses hand), I was wondering if  huh.. I had been admitted into the family you know..

Click to collapse



Ummmm, again, I'M the don. Not Husam.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

Also, off to shower. Be back later.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Husam was drunk and high and closed it
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 1.6

Click to collapse



Hmmm... Ramadhan must've gotten to him. Lolx.


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Ummmm, again, I'M the don. Not Husam.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



My apologies... so you're the Don, and is Hussam the Dona?


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 15, 2011)

Off to the shower I goz too! ""! 

Sent from a phone with android 1.6


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Husam was drunk and high and closed it
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 1.6

Click to collapse



and under admin pressure

@sakai, not ramadan, I'm growing up 
even the acne is disappearing 
but


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> and under admin pressure
> 
> @sakai, not ramadan, I'm growing up
> even the acne is disappearing
> but

Click to collapse



Awww, our little hus is growing up Does this mean your gunna cut down on the trolling?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

Lolx guys. So... this is our thread now?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> My apologies... so you're the Don, and is Hussam the Dona?

Click to collapse



He's the right hand man.  

@DD, you know that won't stop haha Look at Erick 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lolx guys. So... this is our thread now?

Click to collapse



Indeed it is. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> He's the right hand man.
> 
> @DD, you know that won't stop haha Look at Erick
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Wait, which hand do you use to fap... and when you call your right hand man do you mean... OMG...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> He's the right hand man.
> 
> @DD, you know that won't stop haha Look at Erick
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



How old is Erick?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Wait, which hand do you use to fap... and when you call your right hand man do you mean... OMG...

Click to collapse



I don't fap, that's why I have a girlfriend....unlike someone else else know, whose name sounds like suck eye... Hey bud! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> How old is Erick?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Older than Husam 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Wait, which hand do you use to fap... and when you call your right hand man do you mean... OMG...

Click to collapse



Gotta go lefty every now and then. Giving yourself a stranger is so wonderful, you'll forget you're even doing it.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Awww, our little hus is growing up Does this mean your gunna cut down on the trolling?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



i dont think so, but i never troll 




twitch351 said:


> Older than Husam
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



yeah, he's in his early 20s, my guess 22


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> deliriousDroid said:
> 
> 
> > How old is Erick?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



"And if Kim is half as old as Bobby
Who is two years older than twelve year old Tori,
For how many more 30 day months
Will their threesomes be considered statutory rape."


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> "And if Kim is half as old as Bobby
> Who is two years older than twelve year old Tori,
> For how many more 30 day months
> Will their threesomes be considered statutory rape."

Click to collapse



I always hated these math questions... Hmmm, I'll figure it out eventually.

Edit: Either way, Tori is 12 so depending on where they are it'll be statutory rape anyways..

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 15, 2011)

At your service, who do you want me to you kbnow ... that thing of ours?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> "And if Kim is half as old as Bobby
> Who is two years older than twelve year old Tori,
> For how many more 30 day months
> Will their threesomes be considered statutory rape."

Click to collapse



until she's 18?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 15, 2011)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> "And if Kim is half as old as Bobby
> Who is two years older than twelve year old Tori,
> For how many more 30 day months
> Will their threesomes be considered statutory rape."

Click to collapse



Depends on what country they live in


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> At your service, who do you want me to you kbnow ... that thing of ours?

Click to collapse



What would you like to be in the mafia? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> until she's 18?

Click to collapse



The question is asking how many more *thirty day months* will their threesomes be considered statutory rape.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I don't fap, that's why I have a girlfriend....unlike someone else else know, whose name sounds like suck eye... Hey bud!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Ehehehehehe... Nice one 


But then, the problem is that... well... all the girls worth considering right now are kinda... very... spiritual, to say the least. I might have to date my right hand for a looooong time...


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Depends on what country they live in

Click to collapse



We're assuming the legal age is 18 for this problem and that each of them are all currently having their birthday.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> The question is asking how many more *thirty day months* will their threesomes be considered statutory rape.

Click to collapse



idk, i was never good with math 

btw, good to finally have a fellow TP2'er who learned the art of spamming


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

Statutory rape?! You sick basterds!


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> The question is asking how many more *thirty day months* will their threesomes be considered statutory rape.

Click to collapse



Enough to be considered statutory rape in the first place, we must also consider the fact that one of them may be put in jail so these statutory threesomes may not last that long at all...my guess is that Tori will rat everyone out and get the other two arrested 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 15, 2011)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> We're assuming the legal age is 18 for this problem and that each of them are all currently having their birthday.

Click to collapse



I think it would be 132 months


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> idk, i was never good with math
> 
> btw, good to finally have a fellow TP2'er who learned the art of spamming

Click to collapse



Lol. I'm bored tonight. I haven't really fapped around in OT much until now.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Enough to be considered statutory rape in the first place, we must also consider the fact that one of them may be put in jail so these statutory threesomes may not last that long at all...my guess is that Tori will rat everyone out and get the other two arrested
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



i think the names should change to sakai


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I think it would be 132 months

Click to collapse



Ready to play Dd? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i think the names should change to sakai

Click to collapse



 






Someone just got played by Husam! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I think it would be 132 months

Click to collapse



Good Lord. How'd you come up with that? We're only counting 30-day months, not the 28 and 31 day months. It would be 55 months.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Ready to play Dd?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Yeah man, i will log in now


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Someone just got played by Husam!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



LMAO. I just used that image not even ten minutes ago.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah man, i will log in now

Click to collapse



Okay! I'll be on in a second.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> Good Lord. How'd you come up with that? We're only counting 30-day months, not the 28 and 31 day months. It would be 55 months.

Click to collapse



Pringles, Y U GIVE US IQ TEST IN THE OT?


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Pringles, Y U GIVE US IQ TEST IN THE OT?

Click to collapse


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 15, 2011)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> Good Lord. How'd you come up with that? We're only counting 30-day months, not the 28 and 31 day months. It would be 55 months.

Click to collapse



Didn't take that into account

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Pringles, Y U GIVE US IQ TEST IN THE OT?

Click to collapse



I like this question more than the math related one...

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Okay! I'll be on in a second.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



What's your name again?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

I think Cajunflavoredbob gots what it takes to be a mafioso  What you guys think? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I like this question more than the math related one...
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Of course you do, banana hammock.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I think Cajunflavoredbob gots what it takes to be a mafioso  What you guys think?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



i second that, he's one of my favorites since the dawn of my tp2 

good morning/night guys


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I think Cajunflavoredbob gots what it takes to be a mafioso  What you guys think?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I'm already taken by Ted's Coitus Party. It's a political movement in France that strive to make time for coitus mandatory during the workday. They're very protective of their members, so I can't just walk away from that. You guys would literally have to take over the party in order to get me out.

Actually, I think I might make a thread about that....


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> Of course you do, banana hammock.

Click to collapse



Hey, don't diss my hammock...

View attachment 689088

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i second that, he's one of my favorites since the dawn of my tp2
> 
> good morning/night guys

Click to collapse



Well, I don't know if you were aware of this, but I *AM* pretty awesome...


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

I frown upon these shenanigans. 

Btw, I'm not getting her any presents (yet), nor am I asking her out (yet). She's having exams this week or so, and I'd really hate myself if I distracted her in any way... 

p/s: Exit jailbait in 14 hours. Should I make a countdown clock?


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

Holy eff. It's twitch.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

Old pic is old.


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Old pic is old.

Click to collapse



I found it in a search for that moar cat in the other thread. I figured it was probably posted before, but had to do it since OT is starting to get quiet.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

Heh. I need to work


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Heh. I need to work

Click to collapse



Banned for needing something other than noobs.

EDIT: Aww, damn, wrong thread.... That was an ALT-TAB fail.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> Banned for needing something other than noobs.
> 
> EDIT: Aww, damn, wrong thread.... That was an ALT-TAB fail.

Click to collapse



Lolx. Learn to use CTRL+PgUp

Noob


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lolx. Learn to use CTRL+PgUp
> 
> Noob

Click to collapse



That's a Windows command. It doesn't work in Ubuntu.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 15, 2011)

Cajunbob. Y u creep? : b

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

Should work in Chrome...


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Cajunbob. Y u creep? : b
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Should work in Chrome...

Click to collapse



Indeed, it does work in Chromium for Linux. I normally stick to FF in Ubuntu.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 15, 2011)

cajunflavoredbob said:


>

Click to collapse



I believe you yelled at me in the questions to mods and admins thread. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I believe you yelled at me in the questions to mods and admins thread.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



That's entirely possible. Not much to yell about here in OT, though.


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

Dang it. TRM closed the TCP thread. I didn't think it would last very long, but it was still pretty fun.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

Things like that are what got us in trouble


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 15, 2011)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> That's entirely possible. Not much to yell about here in OT, though.

Click to collapse





Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 15, 2011)

You guys are incouragable..I take my son to the park and am only gone for a couple hours and I come back to a coitus party? Really?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 15, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> You guys are incouragable..I take my son to the park and am only gone for a couple hours and I come back to a coitus party? Really?

Click to collapse



Bobs idea. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> You guys are incouragable..I take my son to the park and am only gone for a couple hours and I come back to a coitus party? Really?

Click to collapse



Don't blame them. It's my fault. I'm just a natural leader. I can't help it that people are drawn to my natural charm.

I'm sorry.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> You guys are incouragable..I take my son to the park and am only gone for a couple hours and I come back to a coitus party? Really?

Click to collapse



*incorrigible

Note that I did not post any offensive/flaggable comment that I can remember. I mean lately.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 15, 2011)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> Don't blame them. It's my fault. I'm just a natural leader. I can't help it that people are drawn to my natural charm.
> 
> I'm sorry.

Click to collapse



Tis alright bob.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> *incorrigible
> 
> Note that I did not post any offensive/flaggable comment that I can remember. I mean lately.

Click to collapse



I knew I spelled it wrong...didnt feel like right clicking the dotted red line to correct it.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I knew I spelled it wrong...didnt feel like right clicking the dotted red line to correct it.

Click to collapse



Eheheheheheh... lazy...

How's your kid btw?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 15, 2011)

bobs banned! 














*hides*

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Eheheheheheh... lazy...
> 
> How's your kid btw?

Click to collapse



Hes good. I sent half the day sewing 2 small star patches on his karate uniform...next time I will have a professional do it. His belt promotion is coming up soon. 



watt9493 said:


> bobs banned!

Click to collapse




Monsieur Clown does not fool around  -get it "fool"


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 15, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Hes good. I sent half the day sewing 2 small star patches on his karate uniform...next time I will have a professional do it. His belt promotion is coming up soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> bobs banned!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Huh? what did he do to deserve that?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Hes good. I sent half the day sewing 2 small star patches on his karate uniform...next time I will have a professional do it. His belt promotion is coming up soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hope he kicks @$$


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh and do not misinterpret my use of fool meaning I am saying anything bad about Clownie. I love that clown!


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Huh? what did he do to deserve that?

Click to collapse



The coitis thread

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> The coitis thread
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Ahh, i was just browsing through that thread... :facepalm:


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ahh, i was just browsing through that thread... :facepalm:

Click to collapse



Two fails in one night.  Hey guys, what'd I miss? I'm not incorrigible! I'm wonderful to be around! By the way TRIM, how's your kid's karate lessons going? Can he spilt a piece of wood in half, yet? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> The coitis thread
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Wait.......oh my god! Okay, I failed...miserably. I totally forgot what coitus meant until just now... 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Wait.......oh my god! Okay, I failed...miserably. I totally forgot what coitus meant until just now...
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



im trying a touchwiz rom in 5 mins. wish me luck


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Two fails in one night.  Hey guys, what'd I miss? I'm not incorrigible! I'm wonderful to be around! By the way TRIM, how's your kid's karate lessons going? Can he spilt a piece of wood in half, yet?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



She should train him to use a whip


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> im trying a touchwiz rom in 5 mins. wish me luck

Click to collapse



Guys luck buddy! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> She should train him to use a whip

Click to collapse



If TRIM is his mother, you think he doesn't already know? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 15, 2011)

So, how does one join this 'Family?' Do I need to *cough**off**cough* someone or something?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> So, how does one join this 'Family?' Do I need to *cough**off**cough* someone or something?

Click to collapse



I'd give you ONE banana if you manage to off Justin Beiber.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> So, how does one join this 'Family?' Do I need to *cough**off**cough* someone or something?

Click to collapse



Read the first post.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Guys luck buddy!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



now if i can get the multiupload dl to WOOOOORRRKKKKK!!!!


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'd give you ONE banana if you manage to off Justin Beiber.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if that was gay innuendo or if your trying to sell twitch into slavery. LOL


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Read the first post.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I did. I prefer not having a sig, so I figured I'd offer to deliver some cement shoes to get the ball rolling.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> now if i can get the multiupload dl to WOOOOORRRKKKKK!!!!

Click to collapse



Multiupload, y u no work?! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> I did. I prefer not having a sig, so I figured I'd offer to deliver some cement shoes to get the ball rolling.

Click to collapse



Also introduce yourself and say what you has to contribute, my snow ruining friend haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> I'm not sure if that was gay innuendo or if your trying to sell twitch into slavery. LOL

Click to collapse



Round here, I call it triple entendre. Look at teh accountant part of my siggy to understand moar.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Multiupload, y u no work?!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



View attachment 689213

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Round here, I call it triple entendre. Look at teh accountant part of my siggy to understand moar.

Click to collapse



Those are the worst kind of entendres  Subtle, but supremely deadly. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Also introduce yourself and say what you has to contribute, my snow ruining friend haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I'm a slightly new guy around the forum, but I've got tons of experience in helping people "learn new diving techniques."

Also, I have a weak bladder.


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Round here, I call it triple entendre. Look at teh accountant part of my siggy to understand moar.

Click to collapse



Ah, I see. I don't even know which angle you're coming at now. I've got to keep an eye on you. You're kind of shifty.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> I'm a slightly new guy around the forum, but I've got tons of experience in helping people "learn new diving techniques."
> 
> Also, I have a weak bladder.

Click to collapse



That's the best introduction I have ever heard. So, why you want join? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That's the best introduction I have ever heard. So, why you want join?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Because I have low self esteem and want to fit in somewhere.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 15, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> Because I have low self esteem and want to fit in somewhere.

Click to collapse



understandable


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> Because I have low self esteem and want to fit in somewhere.

Click to collapse



Good enough. You're welcome to join. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Good enough. You're welcome to join.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Sweet. Do I get a hat?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

So....what would you like your position to be potential milad #2?

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> Sweet. Do I get a hat?

Click to collapse



Nah, I'm the only one with a hat...unless you want to buy yourself a fedora. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Those are the worst kind of entendres  Subtle, but supremely deadly.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Like my constipated farts. Apparently, some of them smell of jackfruit and durians. It creeps up on you slowly... an exotic smell. As you sniff around to find out more, the full force of it hits you, like a baseball bat to the nose. 



yellowsnowball said:


> Ah, I see. I don't even know which angle you're coming at now. I've got to keep an eye on you. You're kind of shifty.

Click to collapse



Angles? Whichever one gets the double entry done is ok.

And shifty? Well...

But I suppose I can't call myself the King of OT for nothing, right?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 15, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> Sweet. Do I get a hat?

Click to collapse



tinfoil
Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

Must I restate that you're the "self proclaimed" king of OT. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Must I restate that you're the "self proclaimed" king of OT.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



why the fvck are you inn my house!!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Nah, I'm the only one with a hat...unless you want to buy yourself a fidora.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Fedora. My second spelling correction of the day. Sigh. I'ma disappoint, son.



twitch351 said:


> So....what would you like your position to be potential milad #2?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Methinks nobody can pull of the "I want attention"/"I'ma gonna kill myself" emo kid Milad.


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> So....what would you like your position to be potential milad #2?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



How about bagno assassino?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> why the fvck are you inn my house!!!!!

Click to collapse



Ummmm? You okay there Watt? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Must I restate that you're the "self proclaimed" king of OT.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Bah, pheasants! Acknowledge thine rightful ruler, before I sic my dogs upon thine wobbly donkey.


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Nah, I'm the only one with a hat...unless you want to buy yourself a fedora.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



A fedora would work just fine. As long as I get a feather from an ostrich.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Ummmm? You okay there Watt?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Not really. Tired and can't sleep, must flash..... ROMS!!!!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Not really. Tired and can't sleep, must flash..... ROMS!!!!
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



When I'm tired, I flash my ROMs to pedestrians.

How's that for a double entendre?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Fedora. My second spelling correction of the day. Sigh. I'ma disappoint, son.
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks nobody can pull of the "I want attention"/"I'ma gonna kill myself" emo kid Milad.

Click to collapse



Cut me some slack, I'm doing this off my phone and I don't usually use fedora in typical conversation.  

And you may be right, but people have the potential to be as bad, or worse than milad haha 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 15, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> When I'm tired, I flash my ROMs to pedestrians.

Click to collapse



well im working with a dev to get tw4 working on the incredible. 110 of 169 mb down. lets go multiupload!


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Cut me some slack, I'm doing this off my phone and I don't usually use fedora in typical conversation.
> 
> And you may be right, but people have the potential to be as bad, or worse than milad haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Time to pull up the Einstein quote again? 

Anyway, yesterday we compared p3n1s to a flamingo. Despite the nature and topic of our conversations, no alcohol were involved. I wonder what would happen if...


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> How about bagno assassino?

Click to collapse



For now you'll be a foot solider.  But eventually you'll be just what you desire.  More so not likely.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

Goodnight guys! And Sakai, don't get drunk and start actually just comparing genitals. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Time to pull up the Einstein quote again?
> 
> Anyway, yesterday we compared p3n1s to a flamingo. Despite the nature and topic of our conversations, no alcohol were involved. I wonder what would happen if...

Click to collapse



How are they alike? Is it because half of it ***** back behind you when you aren't using it? Or is it because both are pink?


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> For now you'll be a foot solider.  But eventually you'll be just what you desire.  More so not likely.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I'll do my best to work my way up! I aspire to be a bagno assassino (bathroom assassin).


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Goodnight guys! And Sakai, don't get drunk and start actually just comparing genitals.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Hey, didn't I just see a thread in here about that? WTF goes on in OT?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Goodnight guys! And Sakai, don't get drunk and start actually just comparing genitals.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



My... sausage brings all the girls to the yard
And I'm like; they're better than yours,
I'd show you, but I like to charge.





yellowsnowball said:


> How are they alike? Is it because half of it ***** back behind you when you aren't using it? Or is it because both are pink?

Click to collapse



Something about birds, and then somebody said something about the bird fishing and did a flamingo-ish movement with their arms. 

Legends were born.


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Something about birds, and then somebody said something about the bird fishing and did a flamingo-ish movement with their arms.
> 
> Legends were born.

Click to collapse



Oh, goodness. I see the connection now. Well, with water fowl and genitalia on my mind, I'm retiring for the evening. Good day to all.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 15, 2011)

commencing tw4. hope it boots


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm 21 thank you buh bye 

Sent from a phone with android 1.6


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 15, 2011)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> Dang it. TRM closed the TCP thread. I didn't think it would last very long, but it was still pretty fun.

Click to collapse



What thread was this? ?? 

Sent from a phone with android 1.6


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

The coitus thread.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good Morning. I feel like crap. As always.

Click to collapse



Hey Milad


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

Morning Milad and Sakai, and.welcome new snowball dude and good luck OA 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Nah, I'm the only one with a hat...unless you want to buy yourself a fedora.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I have a nanaish hat 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I have a nanaish hat
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



I hate headgear. My glasses already make quite a spectacle.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I hate headgear. My glasses already make quite a spectacle.

Click to collapse



My first hat.. in ages 

Also pics? 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

Ahem. Pun intended, TYVM. And I do not send naked pics of my face to random people on teh internets.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ahem. Pun intended, TYVM. And I do not send naked pics of my face to random people on teh internets.

Click to collapse



Phaha I meant just glasses but fair enough 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ahem. Pun intended, TYVM. And I do not send naked pics of my face to random people on teh internets.

Click to collapse



Oh shii .. I see the pun now, lol xD 

Oops

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What's the pun?

Click to collapse



Spectacular,  the spec part I think 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh shii .. I see the pun now, lol xD
> 
> Oops
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



And bricks were shat. 



m1l4droid said:


> What's the pun?

Click to collapse



Glasses = Spectacles = two pieces of glass you wear to make your eyesight better

Spectacle = something or some event to be seen, an interesting thing to be seen. 

Either you get it, or you don't. Not funny otherwise.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't hate it. I just can't pass up a good pun.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Didn't know what spectacle meant. Now got it.
> @sakai I hate my glasses too, but, I have no choice.
> Also, they put my foreveralone comic on the site. Yay. CLICK

Click to collapse



Congrats!  nice one 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

Prescription goggles? 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> But I do. It's too much trouble, Just wearing it, it gets dirty, a lot, and without it you can't see anything!! Specially while swimming, I'm like half blind in that condition.

Click to collapse





MacaronyMax said:


> Prescription goggles?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse




Might as well swim blind. That way you can comp a free grab so you'll never be foreveralone.jpg


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Might as well swim blind. That way you can comp a free grab so you'll never be foreveralone.jpg

Click to collapse



Phahaha  if you mean what I think you do 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Here men and women pools are separate. Seriously, did you expect anything else?

Click to collapse



Come over to Malaysia for holidays. Although, as an Arab, you'll more likely get ripped off and sent to an expensive pool with nobody in it.


Besides, I'ma just trollin'. I don't need to pretend to be legally blind to get free feelers.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

Erm... not trying to be a racist here, but aren't you an Arab? Coz... Milad's an Arabic name and you're from Iran...

But why did you need surgery? Food poisoning? Next time, hook me up. I'll let ya know where the good stuff is at


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

afternoon 

why is Pringles banned on xda?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey husam! How was your exam?
> Who is pringles?

Click to collapse



hopefully it was good 

how are you today, mil? 
cajunflavoredbob


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey. Like everyday, maybe even worse.
> What's that?

Click to collapse



an xda member, he's a new mafia member too
one of my favorites in the tp2, he learned how to spam yesterday


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> an xda member, he's a new mafia member too
> one of my favorites in the tp2, he learned how to spam yesterday

Click to collapse



Hey husam  web talking about cajun? 

Also muahhaha free hotel Internet for me now  cough hacked slightly cough someone's log in cough


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

Also he's banned by señor paso porque Su Hilo

I think that's correct Spanish


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey husam  web talking about cajun?
> 
> Also muahhaha free hotel Internet for me now  cough hacked slightly cough someone's log in cough

Click to collapse



lol, yes, cajun


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

Your avvy freaks me out milad , however awesome it is


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Also he's banned by señor paso porque Su Hilo
> 
> I think that's correct Spanish

Click to collapse



google translate is crap


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, yes, cajun

Click to collapse



Awesome  Is he in now? He's had his first ban.. He is worthy 


Also, I just forgot whatbi was going to say


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> google translate is crap

Click to collapse



XD what did it come out as? I may be completely off


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD what did it come out as? I may be completely off

Click to collapse



the spanish part is : Mr step because its thread


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Avvy? What is that?
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Avatar 

@hus.. Hm I'm probably wrong, I was supposed to say he's banned by mr clown because of his thread 

Also 520 in less than 30 hours, nice one  only 19,480 left  ish, unless a mod would be a babe and merge the threads with twitch as OP


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Avatar
> 
> @hus.. Hm I'm probably wrong, I was supposed to say he's banned by mr clown because of his thread
> 
> Also 520 in less than 30 hours, nice one  only 19,480 left  ish, unless a mod would be a babe and merge the threads with twitch as OP

Click to collapse



lol, what was his thread about, give details


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, what was his thread about, give details

Click to collapse



I'm not sure  I neve saw i was asleep but I read through it all  

Look like 10 pages back, I think, maybe less, maybe more  but I think less


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

XD anyway, I'm going to the bar in a bit for someth to eat, so if I disappear, you know where I've gone


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

@Milad; thanks for clearing it up. I didn't know that there was such a distinction between Iran and Arab. Sorry if I came across as an idiot.


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 15, 2011)

Enforcer please..


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

bwahaha, just read that thread xD
will be missing cajun

also hi sakai, you dont want to mess with the persians  jk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

Ahahahahaha... I hate the subtle differences between people who look similar to outsiders. Just goes to show how little I know about the world...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 15, 2011)

@ Sakai nd Milad, get laser surgery, it's totally worth it

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I hate that. I don't want someone to shoot laser in my eyes.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



It's really safe man. Seriously. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I know my sister got it, but she the operation was a huge pain in the ass.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Also it will help with your self esteem. Embarrassing fact, I didn't date anyone till after I had it done. It just makes you feel that much better about yourself:hinthint:

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 15, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> What's with the new thread?
> 
> Hi everybody....

Click to collapse



Hus and trm desided it was using to much space. Locked it and put it up for deletion. And hey, what's up mtm?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

XD hey guys  if anyone's there? 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey 

Any progress on the trade 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Haven't talked to him recently. I don't think he's gonna go through with it. He just loves the keyboard. I also don't like the keyboard.

Click to collapse



Oh okay, fair enough, if you swapped , mine would be faster  

Also Motorola tried to Sue Google over android , so Google buy them out, lmao like a bawwwse  it'll be nice to see 'official ' Google phones then 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Of course yours would be faster, since I'd be running Sense!
> 
> Yeah, pretty smooth move by Google, really showed them who's the boss! I wonder if they would buy out Apple too if Steve (blow) Jobs Decided to sue the Big G.

Click to collapse



XD good point 

Yeah, I think apple would be.a bit high of a price range tbh and what are they going to do with ios? They'd get bboard  too much money wasted to trash the company and they'll have little competition only from Microsoft  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, Apple is pretty expensive. But if Apple sued Google, I will keel steve jobs myself.

Click to collapse



XD I can help you find him  head California way bro, I think..

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

And wait, have they not already attempted to sue them with several patents already? 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> OK then, lets go keel him. Remember, I must be the one strangle him.

Click to collapse



XD okay, ill meet you at Apple HQ  

Still can't belive ios5 will have slide down notification tray,  it can't be any more of a copy of android 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

sup max


how to get revenge from people who just woke you up in the time that you needed to sleep?
other than they are not gonna get any sleep tomorrow


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

The defy + is a diisapointment  if only if they spec bumped it, then I'd buy 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

sup max


how to get revenge from people who just woke you up in the time that you needed to sleep?
other than they are not gonna get any sleep tomorrow


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sup max
> 
> 
> how to get revenge from people who just woke you up in the time that you needed to sleep?
> other than they are not gonna get any sleep tomorrow

Click to collapse




Hey  xD lol, that and bucket of water or something? 
Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sup max
> 
> 
> how to get revenge from people who just woke you up in the time that you needed to sleep?
> other than they are not gonna get any sleep tomorrow

Click to collapse



Doooouublle poster 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I want a new phone.

Click to collapse



Anything in mind? 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Bwhahahahaha husam got trolled!

Click to collapse



you have no idea 

@max, anything less messy?


----------



## RinZo (Aug 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Anything in mind?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



iPhone would be nice


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> iPhone would be nice

Click to collapse



Gtfo 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @rinzo. I'd rather die.
> 
> Sensation, EVO 3D, that's all. Just need around 700 $....

Click to collapse



700? Wtf? Why so much 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That's the price here. SGS II is even more expensive. But EVO 3D is not available here yet, it will be at least 900 $ when it's available.
> Y so much? I don't know. Probably because they are smuggled?

Click to collapse



Ohh damn that's expensive, it could be cheaper to fly to another country, buy there And fly back 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2011)

Seeya later guys 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> How was that any different in the last thread? Just wondering....
> 
> -My signature is better than yours-

Click to collapse



I guess It's not....this one is shorter....for now...

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh okay, fair enough, if you swapped , mine would be faster
> 
> Also Motorola tried to Sue Google over android , so Google buy them out, lmao like a bawwwse  it'll be nice to see 'official ' Google phones then
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



We ALREADY haz "official Google phones." They are known as Nexus phones....

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hai

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

Good afternoon guys. I've been up trying to figure out why I have no sound on my ububtu!   Ubuntu y u no want me to listen to music?! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Good afternoon guys. I've been up trying to figure out why I have no sound on my ububtu!   Ubuntu y u no want be to listen to music?!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Cause its ubuntu.  

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Cause its ubuntu.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Ubuntu is good, y u hatin'? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Ubuntu is good, y u hatin'?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I.can.never get it to run right. Wifi never works, i end up having to wired tether from me phone

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I.can.never get it to run right. Wifi never works, i end up having to wired tether from me phone
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Your laptop just sucks.  It works fine for me. I just lack sound.  

@M_T_M hey there bud! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Ubuntu is good, y u hatin'?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



cuz you have a better chance with kubuntu, ubuntu sucks now that it runs unity

also, hello all


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 15, 2011)

What happened to Dexter? And obs? They both disappeared 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Your laptop just sucks.  It works fine for me. I just lack sound.
> 
> @M_T_M hey there bud!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



My triple core toshiba? Ha. I laugh in your face.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> What happened to Dexter? And obs? They both disappeared
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



i see obs online on fb every now and then, dex i think is on holiday


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ah. Someone kill me now.

Click to collapse



Nope

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Fine! I'll do it myself!

Click to collapse



Nope

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Fine! I'll do it myself!

Click to collapse



ok, we'll get the gas chamber ready, now all what we need is a desperate enough hot girl 




*trollface.jpg*


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You're right, it's no use anyway.

Click to collapse



Live. Have fun! Go play pranks, throw rocks at the military, something!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good luck finding that.

Click to collapse



teh internet is full of them


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

cya later guys, studying


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 15, 2011)

I want htc flyer! NAOOOO!!!!!!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My triple core toshiba? Ha. I laugh in your face.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Apparently it does if it can't even run ubuntu right. Or maybe YOU are doing something wrong? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Flyer sucks. Get Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1, 8.9, or Asus Transformer.

Click to collapse



+ 1

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

View attachment 689948

Check it out, this is why you should never screw with M_T_M. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> That's right you punks!!!!

Click to collapse



Hey, I'm no punk!  My mafia members, aren't either...well...most of them. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Quoting just in case.

Click to collapse



I didn't even see it so thank you for quoting haha And yus! Not better, at all...

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 15, 2011)

hello everyone


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> hello everyone

Click to collapse



Rr! What's up? People have been sleepy today because no one is posting anymore 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Rr! What's up? People have been sleepy today because no one is posting anymore
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I'm happy. The signature tells all


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> I'm happy. The signature tells all

Click to collapse



I still don't get why you're happy...sorry, I'm a little off today haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 15, 2011)

Don't worry now that I'm here
My main focus is 
Should I get a Nokia or googlerola

Just the Way You Are


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I still don't get why you're happy...sorry, I'm a little off today haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Notice the red circle/cross and the word BRICK is removed from the G2


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> Don't worry now that I'm here
> My main focus is
> Should I get a Nokia or googlerola
> 
> Just the Way You Are

Click to collapse



Lol Googlerola? Sounds like a pasta of some sort.  oh and good to hear RR, how did you brick it in the first place? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Lol Googlerola? Sounds like a pasta of some sort.  oh and good to hear RR, how did you brick it in the first place?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



formatted /boot/ and it never turned on after that.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 15, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> formatted /boot/ and it never turned on after that.

Click to collapse



1. Why on earth would you do that??

2. How did you fix it? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 15, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> formatted /boot/ and it never turned on after that.

Click to collapse



Why dont you just a$$ fvck it?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 15, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> 1. Why on earth would you do that??
> 
> 2. How did you fix it?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



1) 2 possibilities. Either I was on crack or the actual possibility, I decided to format system boot and data. I didn't know that boot was not supposed to be formatted. I always formatted boot when I was on HD2 Android, I just thought it applied everywhere. 

2) I didn't. T-Mobile gave me a new one.



watt9493 said:


> Why dont you just a$$ fvck it?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Within the next 20 minutes because you can't have sex all day, we'll give you buttsex absolutely free - here's how to order.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

1.) Doing crack is dangerous! I thought I taught you the buddy system! 

2.) Lol tmobile is awesome for not giving a damn if you screw up your phone yourself. 

3.) I just had my first ubuntu fail...

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> 1.) Doing crack is dangerous! I thought I taught you the buddy system!
> 
> 2.) Lol tmobile is awesome for not giving a damn if you screw up your phone yourself.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1) I do it all the time by myself 

2) I know.  All they ask is that you don't send a physically damaged phone (cracked screen, etc.) That's why I don't want the merger to happen.

3) What did you do to Ubuntu now?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> 1) I do it all the time by myself
> 
> 2) I know.  All they ask is that you don't send a physically damaged phone (cracked screen, etc.) That's why I don't want the merger to happen.
> 
> 3) What did you do to Ubuntu now?

Click to collapse



1.) That's wrong, the buddy system is there in case you start tweaking out and decide to format your boot...:rolleyed:

2.) I still don't believe it'll happen...

3.) I didn't realize there was no sound on root.......

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

Taking my girlfriend to the hospital

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> 1.) That's wrong, the buddy system is there in case you start tweaking out and decide to format your boot...:rolleyed:
> 
> 2.) I still don't believe it'll happen...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1) Be quiet 

2) I hope not

3) Are the sound drivers installed?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Taking my girlfriend to the hospital
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



What's wrong with her??? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Taking my girlfriend to the hospital
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



didn't find a fridge to punch?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> 1) Be quiet
> 
> 2) I hope not
> 
> 3) Are the sound drivers installed?

Click to collapse



1.) Just saying, the buddy system works...

2.) I hope not either, I'm going to ask Santa to see if he can make sure they don't merge...

3.) Yes, it works on my other account, it just doesn't work on root. Which is like admin. But that's fine. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> didn't find a fridge to punch?

Click to collapse



Awwww, really Husam? Not necessary.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> 1.) Just saying, the buddy system works...
> 
> 2.) I hope not either, I'm going to ask Santa to see if he can make sure they don't merge...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



@3 lol devan, you should've asked, root never has sound in it 



twitch351 said:


> Awwww, really Husam? Not necessary.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



it could happen 


btw, boooooh!! I'm a ghost, I post without being online


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What's wrong with her???
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Ask bd, husam stfu or next person i punch is you.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> didn't find a fridge to punch?

Click to collapse



Weak.


twitch351 said:


> 1.) Just saying, the buddy system works...
> 
> 2.) I hope not either, I'm going to ask Santa to see if he can make sure they don't merge...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1) True

2) Let's all ask Santa

3) Okay. I didn't know root effed things up. that sucks


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ask bd, husam stfu or next person i punch is you.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



how hard is it to just say, why do we always have to ask people for info you have


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> how hard is it to just say, why do we always have to ask people for info you have

Click to collapse



She has a uti, started bleeding after she went to the bathroom 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

is she gonna be ok?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> is she gonna be ok?

Click to collapse



Shes being admitted now. Will update when i know

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Shes being admitted now. Will update when i know
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



ok, hope it's nothing serious
sry to hear that


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok, hope it's nothing serious
> sry to hear that

Click to collapse



I do too.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

She should be fine, nothing to worry about honestly.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I do too.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



gotta go back to studying, take care


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> gotta go back to studying, take care

Click to collapse



Take care ghost of OT  

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> She should be fine, nothing to worry about honestly.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Im not sure man. She was in pain

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello everyone online!!!


Nice to see the don has the OP and the 2nd post rather then husam. 

I just thought i pop in and say i had a great vacation and im back.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 16, 2011)

ALSO,

Do i get raised up in chain? Why rinzo get raised up so high?   Ive been in this mafia longer then him


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ALSO,
> 
> Do i get raised up in chain? Why rinzo get raised up so high?   Ive been in this mafia longer then him

Click to collapse



It's not ranked by order, it's ranked by title. Good to hear you enjoyed your vacation  Where did you head off too?

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just saying, this video is hilarious...plus it reminded me of babydoll


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It's not ranked by order, it's ranked by title. Good to hear you enjoyed your vacation  Where did you head off too?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Then I wanna be Underboss sakai "The Cook" 4eva. I deserve it!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Then I wanna be Underboss sakai "The Cook" 4eva. I deserve it!!!

Click to collapse



1.) What do you want to be? 

2.) How exactly do you deserve it? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

1. Anything between Max and Husam 
2. I deserve it because... well... I helped almost every single Mafia member through their rough patch. And I have impeccable grammar. And I'm handsome[citation not needed, TYVM].


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 1. Anything between Max and Husam
> 2. I deserve it because... well... I helped almost every single Mafia member through their rough patch. And I have impeccable grammar. And I'm handsome[citation not needed, TYVM].

Click to collapse



that sounds dirty


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 1. Anything between Max and Husam
> 2. I deserve it because... well... I helped almost every single Mafia member through their rough patch. And I have impeccable grammar. And I'm handsome[citation not needed, TYVM].

Click to collapse



1.) Let me know what that position is, then we'll discuss it.

2.) Your impeccable grammar is a great thing, and may come in handy.  But what rough patch have you helped ME through? THAT is the question. 

@Husam, yeah the first part does sound kinda dirty...

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

ALSO! Why is it that since the new thread has been created everyone keeps asking for new positions??? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> 1.) Let me know what that position is, then we'll discuss it.
> 
> 2.) Your impeccable grammar is a great thing, and may come in handy.  But what rough patch have you helped ME through? THAT is the question.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wanna be Senior Underboss/Senior Capo Bastone (since Max is already the current underboss) 

Twitch, you seldom had any rough patches. I can't help those who need not be helped  that's why you're the Don, boss


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> ALSO! Why is it that since the new thread has been created everyone keeps asking for new positions???
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I want to be the don of the dons


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I want to be the don of the dons

Click to collapse



Nobody can be higher than twitch, simply because we are the banana Mafia, and he is the banana.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I wanna be Senior Underboss/Senior Capo Bastone (since Max is already the current underboss)
> 
> Twitch, you seldom had any rough patches. I can't help those who need not be helped  that's why you're the Don, boss

Click to collapse



Senior advisor/ recruit agent? I'll give you job to find fresh talented meat haha 

Also, I have many rough patches in my life, the only difference between me and everyone else in the thread (DEFINITELY no offense to everyone and anyone else) is that I don't talk about my personal problems like that. I tend to keep most problems like that confidential.

Unless of course we were on skype, but that's didn't ie. Just a tad bit more private. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I want to be the don of the dons

Click to collapse



No, you stay my right hand man.  Unless you'd like to be not in the mafia at all? Lol jk 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

Lolx. I have every few personal problems that I think peeps here can help with...

Also, it is more blessed to give than to receive. EVAR. 

And I shall take this commission with great pride and honour.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> No, you stay my right hand man.  Unless you'd like to be not in the mafia at all? Lol jk
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



right hand?

I'm not helping you fap


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It's not ranked by order, it's ranked by title. Good to hear you enjoyed your vacation  Where did you head off too?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Hermossa Beach  

So if i get a new better title that somehow is ranked on your scale of titles  i get higher?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lolx. I have every few personal problems that I think peeps here can help with...
> 
> Also, it is more blessed to give than to receive. EVAR.
> 
> And I shall take this commission with great pride and honour.

Click to collapse



I can usually help, but sometimes I'm preoccupied with my own problems to help others. So what is your title? 

Sometimes I have a problem with thinking in that give/receive way...especially around Christmas.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> right hand?
> 
> I'm not helping you fap

Click to collapse



Didn't I already go through this with Sakai yesterday? I don't need you for that, I have a girlfriend. And explain to David the system. I'm too lazy to, please and thank you 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

Anziano Sotto Capo. <- roughly translates to Senior Underboss. Reflects my old age too.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

Girlfriends in the er now. Smoked amd a monster khaos. Feeling better, calmer. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Girlfriends in the er now. Smoked amd a monster khaos. Feeling better, calmer.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Good to hear, don't worry bud. Best wishes to her and I hope she feels better soon. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Good to hear, don't worry bud. Best wishes to her and I hope she feels better soon.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Thanks.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Of course, and did you read how I managed to fail on ubuntu? Haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Anziano Sotto Capo.

Click to collapse



Changed your title for you


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Of course, and did you read how I managed to fail on ubuntu? Haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



you did not fail, root has no sound in linux

@watt, good to hear


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Of course, and did you read how I managed to fail on ubuntu? Haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



No.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Girlfriends in the er now. Smoked amd a monster khaos. Feeling better, calmer.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



What happened, watt?

@twitch; thanks.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> No.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



The fail was that I didn't realize that root had no sound in linux. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> What happened, watt?
> 
> @twitch; thanks.

Click to collapse



She has a uti. Started bleeding. Not sure if the 2 aare related

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> She has a uti. Started bleeding. Not sure if the 2 aare related
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Moderately so. UTI will cause inflammation, and if she has some sort of structural damage on the vaginal wall, it might cause bleeding.

Don't panic. A few weeks of abstinence (as if there's any other way, coz it's gonna be like shark week), antibiotics and some feminine hygiene products will take care of it. 

In the meantime, lotsa fluids. I mean, for drinking.

p/s: Let's leave teh dirty jokes for later.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Moderately so. UTI will cause inflammation, and if she has some sort of structural damage on the vaginal wall, it might cause bleeding.
> 
> Don't panic. A few weeks of abstinence (as if there's any other way, coz it's gonna be like shark week), antibiotics and some feminine hygiene products will take care of it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Shes going away for another week tomorrow. So well be good with that. And im done with sex for a while. Just happy to have her alive

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU, I have to wake up in 2 hours, i hate Finals 

later guis


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

Exactly, just as I said. There is nothing to worry about. Except for maybe that abstinence, but if you could do it the whole time she was in Florida I think you can do it now haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey bd.
> I have a question, are you happy with Sensation? Is the screen good?

Click to collapse



Yes. It's no SuperAMOLED...That being said, for a SuperLCD, its screen is crisp and bright...I like the 4.3 size as well.  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU, I have to wake up in 2 hours, i hate Finals
> 
> later guis

Click to collapse



Goodnight Husam 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. It's no SuperAMOLED...That being said, for a SuperLCD, its screen is crisp and bright...I like the 4.3 size as well.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Did you see the video I posted?! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Exactly, just as I said. There is nothing to worry about. Except for maybe that abstinence, but if you could do it the whole time she was in Florida I think you can do it now haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Yeah. Ill be alright as long as she is. Id rather it be mebin there though 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Goodnight Husam
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



it's morning -.-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's morning -.-

Click to collapse



Whatever! You know what I meant! 

@Watt, of course. We always want to take the pain of the one we love.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Shes going away for another week tomorrow. So well be good with that. And im done with sex for a while. Just happy to have her alive
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Don't panic. Bleeding =|= death. It's a relatively small issue, but very painful and traumatic.

Imagine yourself bleeding from your p3n1s. You'd think that you're on the way to hell too. 



husam666 said:


> FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU, I have to wake up in 2 hours, i hate Finals
> 
> later guis

Click to collapse



Alright bro. My prayers go with you


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Just saying, this video is hilarious...plus it reminded me of babydoll

Click to collapse



How the heck does this remind you of ME??????,

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Whatever! You know what I meant!
> 
> @Watt, of course. We always want to take the pain of the one we love.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



She just has too much **** wrong. Like i have A LOT wrong with me, but id rather take her pain for the rest of my life so she can be fine

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Don't panic. Bleeding =|= death. It's a relatively small issue, but very painful and traumatic.
> 
> Imagine yourself bleeding from your p3n1s. You'd think that you're on the way to hell too.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ik sakai. But its just no good

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> She just has too much **** wrong. Like i have A LOT wrong with me, but id rather take her pain for the rest of my life so she can be fine
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



AWWW. You really do love her don't you....

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> AWWW. You really do love her don't you....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Id give my life for the woman.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> How the heck does this remind you of ME??????,
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



The bird part, I don't know...it just DOES! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ik sakai. But its just no good
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



UTIs are actually quite common among women... It's unfortunate but true. It's essentiallly e.Coli bacteria in the female area....

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> The bird part, I don't know...it just DOES!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



0.o

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> 0.o
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Don't be confused, just know it reminds you of me. He has some funny videos haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> UTIs are actually quite common among women... It's unfortunate but true. It's essentiallly e.Coli bacteria in the female area....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse





Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> UTIs are actually quite common among women... It's unfortunate but true. It's essentiallly e.Coli bacteria in the female area....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



On that note, tis a great time to share this particular article. For your reading pleasure:

http://lifehacker.com/5805108/which-direction-should-i-wipe


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

Of course its pouring here

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Of course its pouring here
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



You know what they say, when it rains it pours.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 16, 2011)

My deck flooded.... Sparky had to sweep all the water off....but only the far side floods...

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ive used a quarter of a gig of data today. Tf!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 16, 2011)

I switched my plan last month to android preferred data at 20$ and now I'm actually getting throttled where before I wasn't 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I switched my plan last month to android preferred data at 20$ and now I'm actually getting throttled where before I wasn't
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Data shaping? Sigh... when will these companies learn?


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> My deck flooded.... Sparky had to sweep all the water off....but only the far side floods...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I read that as "My _****_ flooded"

Then I reread it.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I switched my plan last month to android preferred data at 20$ and now I'm actually getting throttled where before I wasn't
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Screw tmo with a bat

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Screw tmo with a bat
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Harsh words. Totally deserved.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Data shaping? Sigh... when will these companies learn?

Click to collapse



I had the old mytouch plan for 25$ on two lines.. I added a line for the sensation and to save money I got android preferred data at 20$ plus I saved 10$ a month on my 1000 min...I wish I could switch back

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I had the old mytouch plan for 25$ on two lines.. I added a line for the sensation and to save money I got android preferred data at 20$ plus I saved 10$ a month on my 1000 min...I wish I could switch back
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Tell them youll terminate. Thats what i did and they gave me free data

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Tell them youll terminate. Thats what i did and they gave me free data
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Maybe I should 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm gonna call tomorrow 

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

THREATEN  THEM!!!

Let'em know that Google is on the verge of buying them over if they don't comply.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> THREATEN  THEM!!!
> 
> Let'em know that Google is on the verge of buying them over if they don't comply.

Click to collapse



Actually AT&T is buying them....that's just more bad news...

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

Huge possibility of that deal falling through, or so I've heard.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Huge possibility of that deal falling through, or so I've heard.

Click to collapse



True. A letter got posted on the FCCs website that basically made AT&T look like liars

Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> True. A letter got posted on the FCCs website that basically made AT&T look like liars
> 
> Sent from the desk of Pipsqueak Olivier

Click to collapse



Excellent. I hate it when telcos mess around with my data.

Same thing here in Malaysia. They are allowed to get away with daylight robbery.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

READ
http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/0...ile-and-their-babies-will-be-picture-perfect/

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> READ
> http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/0...ile-and-their-babies-will-be-picture-perfect/
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Saw that too. Excellent. Samsung is winning!


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Saw that too. Excellent. Samsung is winning!

Click to collapse



That sound exciting  First google pwns motorola, then Samsung is being cyanogenized? Awesome! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

Whichever idiot that says iPhone will pwn Android better change their underwear.

Now, Mr Jobs will need something truly magical on the iPhone 5 or he will be left behind.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Whichever idiot that says iPhone will pwn Android better change their underwear.
> 
> Now, Mr Jobs will need something truly magical on the iPhone 5 or he will be left behind.

Click to collapse



You know he won't have to do much work, he's already beaten. But iIdiots flock to every apple device. They don't care if someone has an obviously superior device, as long as they paid for that expensive label and "magic" then they are fine.  God I hate pompous people.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You know he won't have to do much work, he's already beaten. But iIdiots flock to every apple device. They don't care if someone has an obviously superior device, as long as they paid for that expensive label and "magic" then they are fine.  God I hate pompous people.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



This MIGHT make me buy samsung. Droid charge for my girl anyone?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> This MIGHT make me buy samsung. Droid charge for my girl anyone?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



The charge is sexy. I would get it.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> The charge is sexy. I would get it.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I like htc tho too. Decisions decisions

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I like htc tho too. Decisions decisions
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



You don't hate to remain devoted, it's all good 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

Already did the homework. Smasungs are currently better than HTC, until HTC fixes their internal data storage.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Already did the homework. Smasungs are currently better than HTC, until HTC fixes their internal data storage.

Click to collapse



What's wrong with their internal storage? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What's wrong with their internal storage?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Buggy as fvck. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

Kylas problem is apparently a BAMF uti. -.-

Your phone has now contracted phone AIDS. Shoulda used protection while rooting. LD


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What's wrong with their internal storage?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



1GB for sensation. 1024MBs only.

16 for SGS2. Nuff said.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

View attachment 690260

Your phone has now contracted phone AIDS. Shoulda used protection while rooting. LD


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Buggy as fvck.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



Let's not forget about the Galaxy S and it's "I want to **** my own internal SD card" issue.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Let's not forget about the Galaxy S and it's "I want to **** my own internal SD card" issue.

Click to collapse



Not gunna care. SGS2 comes with 16GBs of internals. Should be enough, bar watching 720p movies.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Not gunna care. SGS2 comes with 16GBs of internals. Should be enough, bar watching 720p porn.

Click to collapse



Fixed it for u


Your phone has now contracted phone AIDS. Shoulda used protection while rooting. LD


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Fixed it for u
> 
> 
> Your phone has now contracted phone AIDS. Shoulda used protection while rooting. LD

Click to collapse



Please. I keep things that might fall into strange hands clean. Keep your pr0n stash in the cloud, while using private browsing mode, through 69 layers of proxies.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Please. I keep things that might fall into strange hands clean. Keep your pr0n stash in the cloud, while using private browsing mode, through 69 layers of proxies.

Click to collapse



Son. I am dissapoint


Your phone has now contracted phone AIDS. Shoulda used protection while rooting. LD


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Son. I am dissapoint
> 
> 
> Your phone has now contracted phone AIDS. Shoulda used protection while rooting. LD

Click to collapse



Besides, most of it are hidden under:

1. IFRS 69 - Guide to simultaneous recognition of assets
2. IFRS 2 - Double entries
3. IFRS 8 - Recognition of large assets
4. IFRS 22 - Multiple complex donations of seed funds
5. IFRS 19 - Special purpose vehicles
6. IFRS 139 - First time adoption of IFRS
7. IFRS 111 - Mother and daughter companies
8. IFRS 54 - Multi-party competitive bidding on singular project
9. IFRS 52 - Fraud and misrepresentation
10. Etc.


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Not gunna care. SGS2 comes with 16GBs of internals. Should be enough, bar watching 720p movies.

Click to collapse



"not gunna care"

until....

"can't mount /dev/block/mmcblk0"


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> "not gunna care"
> 
> until....
> 
> "can't mount /dev/block/mmcblk0"

Click to collapse



And HTC would be better because...


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> And HTC would be better because...

Click to collapse



Cause they are


Your phone has now contracted phone AIDS. Shoulda used protection while rooting. LD


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> And HTC would be better because...

Click to collapse



Because out of all the HTC phones I've had, not one blew up its' own internal memory.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

Mine did, you wouldn't believe it! I threw my phone in the microwave and guess what happened? Not only did my internal memory explode but so did the rest of the phone! I would have never guess that would have happened! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> HTC is better because they have Sense! I want Sensation!
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Oh you need to stop about htc sense...you crazed fan haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> HTC is better because they have Sense! I want Sensation!
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



How much did they pay you again?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> How much did they pay you again?

Click to collapse



Enough! I should change his position to "HTC Spokesman" 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Enough! I should change his position to "HTC Spokesman"
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



More like fanboi.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> More like fanboi.

Click to collapse



Well, at least he's not an iphan.  Or he would be orphaned...haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Well, at least he's not an iphan.  Or he would be orphaned...haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Orphaned? More like castrated. I'd do the dishonours.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Orphaned? More like castrated. I'd do the dishonours.

Click to collapse



And I would allow it because I'm not touching that 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

Watch this film:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_Candy_(film)

Super freaky. I watched it a few years ago, and now I'm starting to think... 

Anyway, I castrated a llama's balls. Not too tough to do Milad's balls in, right?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Watch this film:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_Candy_(film)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sakai, I just pray you're really not a pedophile. And I truly mean that. 

But that movie....that's crazy sh!t...just one more reason why jailbait should remain just jailbait... 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Sakai, I just pray you're really not a pedophile. And I truly mean that.
> 
> But that movie....that's crazy sh!t...just one more reason why jailbait should remain just jailbait...
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Well, Miss TiBo is officially 18 today. And I have not gotten her any gifts. 

I called her up to wish her yesterday night coz I didn't get to do it personally on Sunday. My team leader pulled me up for a quick meeting in preparation of a HUGE event on the 25th and 26th.

Anyway, I'm planning to get her flowers (insert [email protected]#35 love [noun] meme here), but... I'm not sure when/where to deliver it. Any suggestions?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

WELL, I would personally give her
the flowers, then give some kind of creeper comment to her about how she more beautiful than the flowers. Any time would be up to you. It's up to you to find the right time.  

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> WELL, I would personally give her
> the flowers, then give some kind of creeper comment to her about how she more beautiful than the flowers. Any time would be up to you. It's up to you to find the right time.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Not supposed to creep her out. For the time being. She's having exams next week (Monday, Wednesday, Thursday AND Friday). I need to lay off the creep, and just be sweet. 

Not to mention she lives with her sister, so there's pretty minimal chances of getting her alone enough to hand her the flowers.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Not supposed to creep her out. For the time being. She's having exams next week (Monday, Wednesday, Thursday AND Friday). I need to lay off the creep, and just be sweet.
> 
> Not to mention she lives with her sister, so there's pretty minimal chances of getting her alone enough to hand her the flowers.

Click to collapse



Have you ever had the chance to be alone with her? For even a minute? Also, I would wait till exams are done to get her flowers then. The stress may screw with her, you know? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Have you ever had the chance to be alone with her? For even a minute? Also, I would wait till exams are done to get her flowers then. The stress may screw with her, you know?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Alone with her? In a one-to-one situation? Not likely, but I might be able to engineer it.

As for the exams, that's the same line of thought that I'm thinking. Maybe when she's done with her exams, I can... er... send her some flowers? IDK. It is mightily weird right, getting flowers for the first time (I hope) almost TWO WEEKS after your birthday? But I have no choice. I will NOT allow my actions to distract/ruin what she's is trying to focus on right now.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Alone with her? In a one-to-one situation? Not likely, but I might be able to engineer it.
> 
> As for the exams, that's the same line of thought that I'm thinking. Maybe when she's done with her exams, I can... er... send her some flowers? IDK. It is mightily weird right, getting flowers for the first time (I hope) almost TWO WEEKS after your birthday? But I have no choice. I will NOT allow my actions to distract/ruin what she's is trying to focus on right now.

Click to collapse



I mean if you really want to be cutesy about it you could even write her a now saying that you were going to give them to her sooner but the right time had never arisen.  Also, if you can engineer said situation to occur then you could also go for the kill during that time. Then you could write a little note for her expressing yourself more in depth so that she could read it after and be all like "Awh" or some sh!t. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I mean if you really want to be cutesy about it you could even write her a now saying that you were going to give them to her sooner but the right time had never arisen.  Also, if you can engineer said situation to occur then you could also go for the kill during that time. Then you could write a little note for her expressing yourself more in depth so that she could read it after and be all like "Awh" or some sh!t.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



My thoughts too. I'ma too old to do the anonymous admirer bull$#[email protected]+, so she'll know it's from me. And I'm working on a poem too. Not sure if I should:



			
				Mr Nice Guy said:
			
		

> Sorry for late flowers, didn't wanna disturb you in your studies, Yada yada yada, you're studies are as important to me as they are to you, blah blah blah

Click to collapse



or



			
				Mr Funny said:
			
		

> Rose are red, Violets are violet
> Being with you is great, violet rhymes with toilet.

Click to collapse



or 



			
				Mr Poetic said:
			
		

> Shall I compare thee to a summer's day?
> Thou art way hotter.

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> My thoughts too. I'ma too old to do the anonymous admirer bull$#[email protected]+, so she'll know it's from me. And I'm working on a poem too. Not sure if I should:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like the first one, the weird toilet didn't rhyme with violet haha  Personally, I'm leaning more towards the first option.  And yeah, no secret admirer crap. Just a straight forward honest note. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

Hmm... I don't wanna come across too strong, especially so early in a relationship... but I might just go ahead and do it. I wonder if I should get it delivered to her classroom (girls like to brag about these stuff too, ya know) or her home, where she would have a little more privacy when she goes insane.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hmm... I don't wanna come across too strong, especially so early in a relationship... but I might just go ahead and do it. I wonder if I should get it delivered to her classroom (girls like to brag about these stuff too, ya know) or her home, where she would have a little more privacy when she goes insane.

Click to collapse



That would be a tough decision, I would give it to her myself, but that may also make it really awkward. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

Exactly. I am trying to walk the line, where she can easily back off/tell me to back off if I'm too creepy, and still assert my Alpha male-ness on the whole scenario and let her know I have feelings for her.

I must admit I have not strategized so much outside of games/chess.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Exactly. I am trying to walk the line, where she can easily back off/tell me to back off if I'm too creepy, and still assert my Alpha male-ness on the whole scenario and let her know I have feelings for her.
> 
> I must admit I have not strategized so much outside of games/chess.

Click to collapse



It's always strategy when dealing with the fairer sex, most of the time it is even unnecessary strategy because we are dealing with unknown variables and unknown thoughts and opinions, if you really have strong feelings for that person it just makes it more frightening. Although, as you already know: chicks dig confidence. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It's always strategy when dealing with the fairer sex, most of the time it is even unnecessary strategy because we are dealing with unknown variables and unknown thoughts and opinions, if you really have strong feelings for that person it just makes it more frightening. Although, as you already know: chicks dig confidence.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I'm losing more than a fair bit of my mojo when it comes to this girl. I'm usually smooth and care-free when it comes to chicks, but this time... She is more than just another girl, coz I get this special feeling about her. It's like I'm afraid to lose her before I even got her.

Usually, I'd just go in, guns blazing with my full wit and charm. If it doesn't work, then I just shrug and move on. But this time... I just don't know. 

And the part about the unknowns... I'm really trying too hard to find out more about her, but there is just soooo little to be known! I need moar allies


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm losing more than a fair bit of my mojo when it comes to this girl. I'm usually smooth and care-free when it comes to chicks, but this time... She is more than just another girl, coz I get this special feeling about her. It's like I'm afraid to lose her before I even got her.
> 
> Usually, I'd just go in, guns blazing with my full wit and charm. If it doesn't work, then I just shrug and move on. But this time... I just don't know.
> 
> And the part about the unknowns... I'm really trying too hard to find out more about her, but there is just soooo little to be known! I need moar allies

Click to collapse



Maybe it's because she was illegal until a few days ago? Haha 

If I was there I would help out. I usually tend to steer my friends potential lovers in the right location with innocent jokes...but...one time that backfired and the girl ended up wanting me instead...

Edit: This is post 9090, awesome! Haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Maybe it's because she was illegal until a few days ago? Haha
> 
> If I was there I would help out. I usually tend to steer my friends potential lovers in the right location with innocent jokes...but...one time that backfired and the girl ended up wanting me instead...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lolx. Talk about unintended consequences. 

And yeah, she is off-limits until a few days ago, and I suddenly totally regretted even looking up her birthday on FB. Now I have to deal with her running through my mind. My only moments of total clarity is when I was in Singapore and when I was playing bass. Other than that, she is probably the only thing in my mind!


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lolx. Talk about unintended consequences.
> 
> And yeah, she is off-limits until a few days ago, and I suddenly totally regretted even looking up her birthday on FB. Now I have to deal with her running through my mind. My only moments of total clarity is when I was in Singapore and when I was playing bass. Other than that, she is probably the only thing in my mind!

Click to collapse



Well, it wasn't necessarily a bad consequence hehe But you're right, very unintended. 

Sounds like true care. Do you think she'll accept your confession? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'll be heading to sleep now. Goodnight bud. Have fun thinking about that girl that you oh so can't stop thinking about. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Oh cut the crap! If Sense was bad there wouldn't be so many devs developing Sense ROMs. I didn't say CM7 is bad and I beleive Samsung is better than HTC hardware wise, but HTC has the higher ground with Sense.

Click to collapse



I wasn't saying it was bad, I just notice you talk about it almost ANY time we talk about roms.  You always say something about sense. But again, I'm going to sleep now. Peace! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Well, it wasn't necessarily a bad consequence hehe But you're right, very unintended.
> 
> Sounds like true care. Do you think she'll accept your confession?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



No idea at all! Hence the stress.

BD and TRM thinks she might like me, but always, I have no idea. Didn't spend too much time talking with her, because we both have $#[email protected]+ to get done with these past weeks. 

I need moar resources!

TIME, MONEY, INFORMATION!



twitch351 said:


> I'll be heading to sleep now. Goodnight bud. Have fun thinking about that girl that you oh so can't stop thinking about.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Yeah, you do that. While I drive myself crazy.



m1l4droid said:


> Oh cut the crap! If Sense was bad there wouldn't be so many devs developing Sense ROMs. I didn't say CM7 is bad and I beleive Samsung is better than HTC hardware wise, but HTC has the higher ground with Sense.

Click to collapse



Erm... to each his own...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

Gooooooooooooooood morning ladies 
(yes I am calling everyone here a lady, problem?)


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Gooooooooooooooood morning ladies
> (yes I am calling everyone here a lady, problem?)

Click to collapse



But that means you're a lady too... and since you've posted on le Mafiag thread the longest and most extensively...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> But that means you're a lady too... and since you've posted on le Mafiag thread the longest and most extensively...

Click to collapse



whatever 

I just misread the title as: "Stop asking me for new titties" 

anyway, what's up?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good morning fag!
> (yes I'm calling you, husam, a fag, u mad?)
> 
> Also, to myself, originality fail.

Click to collapse



Read above on what I said.



husam666 said:


> whatever
> 
> I just misread the title as: "Stop asking me for new titties"
> 
> anyway, what's up?

Click to collapse



You dirty dirty person! Me too, actually. 

I'm still thinking about Ms TiBo, and her smile... she's running through my head like a space elevator.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Watch pr0n much?

Click to collapse



nope, actually i can't remember when was the last time



sakai4eva said:


> Read above on what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I really wish you good luck with her 

btw, you have a good chance, for some reason, girls love older men, idk why


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nope, actually i can't remember when was the last time
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Coz we're supposed to be more mature, not some brainless love-sick puppy. 

This is, in fact, the second time in my life she is driving me crazy by just existing.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello guys, did anyone miss me? 
Can anyone please explain me what the f*** happened here? Twitch is the op and we've got only 78 pages  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Coz we're supposed to be more mature, not some brainless love-sick puppy.
> 
> This is, in fact, the second time in my life she is driving me crazy by just existing.

Click to collapse



did she give you any signs?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hello guys, did anyone miss me?
> Can anyone please explain me what the f*** happened here? Twitch is the op and we've got only 78 pages
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



hello there dex, long time no see
Just live with it!


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hello guys, did anyone miss me?
> Can anyone please explain me what the f*** happened here? Twitch is the op and we've got only 78 pages
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



We did miss you, albeit only a little. I miss my little Mafioso every time I am forced offline. I even lurk on weekends when I have the time...

Basically, the other thread was waaaaaay too long and taking up too much server space... so here we go. 

Also, I think I might possibly be truly deeply madly in love.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> did she give you any signs?

Click to collapse



Possibly... I've discussed with BD and TRM; they both say that it's likely, but with all things women...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Who's the (un)lucky girl sakai?

Click to collapse



where were you all this time???


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Who's the (un)lucky girl sakai?

Click to collapse



Her current code name is Ms TiBo (don't ask!). She just turned 18. She's a really nice and really sweet girl that just turned 18 (yay!) today. She likes dancing (which I suck at) and hip-hop music (which I'm borderline apathetic towards). We met in church, although the first time I ever saw her I nearly crushed her. And did I mention she's really sweet? And her sister is my cell leader. Anything else?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good luck. It seems like you truly like her. Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



maybe that will be your motivation to move on and start looking for  titties


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> maybe that will be your motivation to move on and start looking for  titties

Click to collapse



And pixels don't count.

Gosh, here I am harping on about... when I don't even know if she likes me... gosh...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> And pixels don't count.
> 
> Gosh, here I am harping on about... when I don't even know if she likes me... gosh...

Click to collapse



just be gentle to her, and she's urs


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> just be gentle to her, and she's urs

Click to collapse



Haha... the rate I'm going, I can't help but to be gentle with her.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

lol, funny what love can do


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, funny what love can do

Click to collapse



I'm always nice to girls. And guys, of course, but girls mainly.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm always nice to people too, but it's not the other way around.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



That's because you are nice for the wrong reasons. Be nice for the sake of being nice, not anything else.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Don't say that, I'm nice for the sake of being nice, you don't know.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



maybe you are too nice


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Don't say that, I'm nice for the sake of being nice, you don't know.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



So why are you pissed about it? 

My friends and I drive about 1 hour extra on every single Sunday morning and Friday night to get people around. We pray for them, believing with them. We make their problem ours, and we make their breakthrough ours. We are sad when they are sad, and we are happy when they are happy. 

I pay for most of the student's meals, although they might have more money than I do sometimes. 

In the end, if you are nice because you expect something in return, that is the wrong way to approach it. Be nice because you are nice, and genuinely care about people. Otherwise you'll struggle with it and be bitter.

As for me, I know what my actions mean, and I know I wanna do it. Never a truer word has been said; It is more blessed to give than to receive. Go and bless the people around you, and in the end your kindness will be rewarded. 

@Husam; Yes, you can be too nice, but in actual fact, you are not nice enough. A person that really cares for you and what you are doing will let you know, kindly at first, what you are doing wrong.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> So why are you pissed about it?
> 
> My friends and I drive about 1 hour extra on every single Sunday morning and Friday night to get people around. We pray for them, believing with them. We make their problem ours, and we make their breakthrough ours. We are sad when they are sad, and we are happy when they are happy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sometimes you have to be an a$$ to get respect, you must not be too nice, yet a complete a$$, unless you know who you are dealing with, I'm usually in the middle zone, but with ladies more to the right 
You know when to stop when people start taking advantage of your kindness 

sent from my TP2 cuz I'm messing around with android


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

Guys! Guys! I still haven't slept....WTF!CK!?  It's 7:17 and I still haven't been able to sleep.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Guys! Guys! I still haven't slept....WTF!CK!?  It's 7:17 and I still haven't been able to sleep.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



haha you need to stop taking naps/ sleeping at day time


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> haha you need to stop taking naps/ sleeping at day time

Click to collapse



1.) I don't nap. 

2.) My sleeping habits have nothing to do with this!  Don't get them involved! 

3.) I think my adhd plus four cups of caffeinated pepsi didn't help. I don't know what it is about pepsi but once I have more than two and it's past 11 I'll most likely be up all night haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> 1.) I don't nap.
> 
> 2.) My sleeping habits have nothing to do with this!  Don't get them involved!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well then congrats, you have found the reason 

anyway, do you know how to change android theme, I'm not using CM7 or anything, ROM is almost stock?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> well then congrats, you have found the reason
> 
> anyway, do you know how to change android theme, I'm not using CM7 or anything, ROM is almost stock?

Click to collapse



You would have to flash a theme .zip file in your recovery, but I'm almost sure you don't have that so....I'm not sure about what you would have to do...

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You would have to flash a theme .zip file in your recovery, but I'm almost sure you don't have that so....I'm not sure about what you would have to do...
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I have CWM recovery, things have changed in the TP2 android world


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I have CWM recovery, things have changed in the TP2 android world

Click to collapse



Then yus, find an android theme in your themes and apps section of the android blah blah blah then flash it in recovery. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

I also accept thanks button presses haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Then yus, find an android theme in your themes and apps section of the android blah blah blah then flash it in recovery.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



thx mate, also thx button clicked 

adw launcher is awesome btw


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thx mate, also thx button clicked
> 
> adw launcher is awesome btw

Click to collapse



Meh, I prefer launcher pro. I got it right to where I wanted it to be in terms of look and feel. 

Also, you're welcome. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

Go Launcher changes themes faster.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Meh, I prefer launcher pro. I got it right to where I wanted it to be in terms of look and feel.
> 
> Also, you're welcome.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I'm bored of launcher pro


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Go Launcher changes themes faster.

Click to collapse



no i wanted the android base theme, just what devan said


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Go Launcher changes themes faster.

Click to collapse



Hey Sky! What's up? I tried go launcher and I kinda liked it, I just didn't feel the urge to dive into something new haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hey Sky! What's up? I tried go launcher and I kinda liked it, I just didn't feel the urge to dive into something new haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I'm trying to go towards a Dev null build with GO launcher and GO sms. Everything else is AOSP and shiat. 

And I just finished dinner and now I'm going for a mini prayer meeting of sorts


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm bored of launcher pro

Click to collapse



Changing themes and launchers keeps it interesting. It reminds me of changing themes and stuff with WM.


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 16, 2011)

So who read that cyanogen mod founder (Steve) now works for Samsung?  

Sent from a phone with android 1.6


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> So who read that cyanogen mod founder (Steve) now works for Samsung?
> 
> Sent from a phone with android 1.6

Click to collapse



I saw that before going to bed last night. Perhaps Samsung can ditch their iPhone theme and get out of trouble now.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

i couldn't find any theme out there 
i want something gingerbread-ish or at least looks good with black taskbar but everything out there is for CM7


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i couldn't find any theme out there
> i want something gingerbread-ish or at least looks good with black taskbar but everything out there is for CM7

Click to collapse



Well, if you're rocking a TP2, then just grab the GB build. I found it to be pretty stable.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> Well, if you're rocking a TP2, then just grab the GB build. I found it to be pretty stable.

Click to collapse



you mean GBX0A?
I don't want to use the ordinary system.ext method, I'm using the partitioned method with CWM recovery, I'll see what GB roms they have out there


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you mean GBX0A?
> I don't want to use the ordinary system.ext method, I'm using the partitioned method with CWM recovery, I'll see what GB roms they have out there

Click to collapse



Why not just buy android? 

Your phone has now contracted phone AIDS. Shoulda used protection while rooting. LD


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Why not just buy android?
> 
> Your phone has now contracted phone AIDS. Shoulda used protection while rooting. LD

Click to collapse



Why not just donate the price of an android


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you wanna use a tab?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Do you wanna use a tab?

Click to collapse



nah, i have my netbook

btw, we have honeycomb for tp2, barley booted, just saw a vid xD


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes, just a Nexus One, or if you want keyboard Desire Z. Much easier I guess.
> 
> Guys, should I buy an Incredible S and save more money for an Asus Transformer, instead of just a Sensation?

Click to collapse



Id get n1 and flyer.

Your phone has now contracted phone AIDS. Shoulda used protection while rooting. LD


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you mean GBX0A?
> I don't want to use the ordinary system.ext method, I'm using the partitioned method with CWM recovery, I'll see what GB roms they have out there

Click to collapse



Oh, I normally just go with the standard build and swap kernel and ril.



m1l4droid said:


> Yes, just a Nexus One, or if you want keyboard Desire Z. Much easier I guess.
> 
> Guys, should I buy an Incredible S and save more money for an Asus Transformer, instead of just a Sensation?

Click to collapse



You can't beat the keyboard on the TP2 with any other device in existence.



husam666 said:


> nah, i have my netbook
> 
> btw, we have honeycomb for tp2, barley booted, just saw a vid xD

Click to collapse



I didn't see that?! Wow!


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Although a die hard HTC fan, I hate Flyer. It's like a giant phone. Too expensive too.

Click to collapse



Look at my edit

Your phone has now contracted phone AIDS. Shoulda used protection while rooting. LD


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey new guy.
> 
> @watt. Get N1? Am I stupid? It's just like my phone, but with a better design!
> 
> I wish I win that Genesis Coupe, then I'll but a Galaxy Tab 10.1, an EVO 3D and maybe a SGS II.

Click to collapse



Hey slightly older guy.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

Id get n1 and acer iconia. The money you save on the n1 adds up. 

Your phone has now contracted phone AIDS. Shoulda used protection while rooting. LD


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> Oh, I normally just go with the standard build and swap kernel and ril.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



here xD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KUP92sPs-0


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> here xD
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KUP92sPs-0

Click to collapse



Wow, cool! I can't wait for CM7 to make its way into the open. I saw tiad had a video for that as well.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I said I hate the Flyer. I want a tablet running honeycomb not a giant phone running Gingerbread. It's not even dual core.

Click to collapse



Im about to eat my words, make a cm7 backup and flash an inc 2 rom. 

Your phone has now contracted phone AIDS. Shoulda used protection while rooting. LD


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> Wow, cool! I can't wait for CM7 to make its way into the open. I saw tiad had a video for that as well.

Click to collapse



yeah but still not released yet, honeycomb is released


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah but still not released yet, honeycomb is released

Click to collapse



It's cool that they got it working on the TP2, but I don't think I'd want to actually use it. I need my phone to be reliable everyday. Even Froyo gives me some back talk every now and then...


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 16, 2011)

I might do too. Buttons acting wonky a bit.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

View attachment 690838
How to get rid of the 260 mbps a2sd partition I never use?
Your phone has now contracted phone AIDS. Shoulda used protection while rooting. LD


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 690838
> How to get rid of the 260 mbps a2sd partition I never use?
> Your phone has now contracted phone AIDS. Shoulda used protection while rooting. LD

Click to collapse



Gparted and ubuntu?
Why are you copying erick? LD

Sent from my FROYO BLUE CWM V3 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Gparted and ubuntu?
> Why are you copying erick? LD
> 
> Sent from my FROYO BLUE CWM V3 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Need to do it from my phone

Your phone has now contracted phone AIDS. Shoulda used protection while rooting. LD


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Need to do it from my phone
> 
> Your phone has now contracted phone AIDS. Shoulda used protection while rooting. LD

Click to collapse



I remember I once saw in the market something like a partition edition, not sure

Btw, nyan live wallpaper is awesome 

Sent from my FROYO BLUE CWM V3 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> But your ext partition is almost full. Why you wanna remove it?

Click to collapse



I don't use apps 2 SD. Duh. 

Sent from my Business Gingersense incredible. U haz permission to b jelly nao.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey milad and watt!! 

Whats new?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You're using Sense. Congratulations.
> 
> I think Amon RA might have an option for that, but you know, it will wipe your sdcard clean.

Click to collapse



Eff amona ra. What would happen if i deleted it?

Sent from my Business Gingersense incredible. U haz permission to b jelly nao.


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 16, 2011)

Final destination 5 is so scary

Just the Way You Are


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey milad and watt!!
> 
> Whats new?

Click to collapse



wha about me


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You appear offline so he though you were offline.

Click to collapse



I'm the ghost of the off topic, boooooooooh


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> If your ROM doesn't need the ext partition, it will boot but I think your apps will be lost. You may even need to do a wipe. I'm not sue I'm not a dev.
> 
> @dave, hey. how was the vacation?
> 
> Guys, I'm really tired. I'll probably kill myself in a few days.

Click to collapse



No. You make babies and live

Sent from my Business Gingersense incredible. U haz permission to b jelly nao.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm not a girl. Girls can make babies. Duh!

Click to collapse



Find woman. Make children 

Sent from my Business Gingersense incredible. U haz permission to b jelly nao.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm not a girl. Girls can make babies. Duh!

Click to collapse



I thought you were in love wiith your cat


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wha about me

Click to collapse



Hey husam and yes didn't know u were online 

@milad 

my vacation was awesome and just what i needed, i wish i didn't have to come back


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> STFU or I'll come kick your ass.

Click to collapse



I dare you

Sent from my Business Gingersense incredible. U haz permission to b jelly nao.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> STFU or I'll come kick your ass.

Click to collapse



what watt said

@mtm, you need more than that


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'll come, when I had money for the plane ticket.
> After that, you should probably go back to Israel since they don't let Iranians in, unless they're Jewish.

Click to collapse



^chickenfag


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh well, I shall get u a plane ticket, but you have.to time travel

Just the Way You Are


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Will you pay for my plane ticket?

Click to collapse



Put 55 gallon drums on your car. Make it amphibious 

Sent from my Business Gingersense incredible. U haz permission to b jelly nao.


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 16, 2011)

Btw are we famous on XDA?

Just the Way You Are


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Don't need that, there's no water between our countries, but taking the car out of the country is just too much trouble.

Click to collapse



between mine and yours there is?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Don't need that, there's no water between our countries, but taking the car out of the country is just too much trouble.

Click to collapse



yup, he has to go through syria which is in hell, or through iraq which is not safe too


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

G'morning guys.  By the way, that is a good question...are we famous on xda? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> G'morning guys.  By the way, that is a good question...are we famous on xda?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



no 
all thanx to me


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 16, 2011)

How about Infamous?

Just the Way You Are


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no
> all thanx to me

Click to collapse



Is anyone else having problems with xda being ridiculously slow? And I think we're famous, to the moderators  They all know us and like us. Most of us haha NTF didn't like you, Husam 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What's NTF?
> 
> Yeah but normal user don't know us.

Click to collapse



Not a treo fan 

And yeah, do you know how many people actually look at our page, and lurk? By the way, what beef would the turkey federation have with Husam? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2011)

Balls

Sent from my Business Gingersense incredible. U haz permission to b jelly nao.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Not a treo fan
> 
> And yeah, do you know how many people actually look at our page, and lurk? By the way, what beef would the turkey federation have with Husam?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



My father went to Turkey for university 

M_T_M: Stop stalking us, first twitch, now me!!


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> My father went to Turkey for university
> 
> M_T_M: Stop stalking us, first twitch, now me!!

Click to collapse



How was Turkey? Did you get very Hungary being there?  

M_T_M is just a stalker. The picture I have of him proves it.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> How was Turkey? Did you get very Hungary being there?
> 
> M_T_M is just a stalker. The picture I have of him proves it.

Click to collapse



how could I know, all he talks about is how he managed to survive in a country that no one speaks any languages he knows, bla bla bla


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> how could I know, all he talks about is how he managed to survive in a country that no one speaks any languages he knows, bla bla bla

Click to collapse



I don't ever remember him doing that... Yus, we must quote M_T_M, even if we aren't talking to him....

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Not a treo fan
> 
> And yeah, do you know how many people actually look at our page, and lurk? By the way, what beef would the turkey federation have with Husam?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



ITS NATF


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> ITS NATF

Click to collapse



hey missy 

later all, video games are calling


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> ITS NATF

Click to collapse



Same same, TRIM.  I just didn't include the "A". But I should call him NATF? Hmmmm, I'll consider it. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I dare you to post such picture...It's a lie and you know it

Click to collapse



I'll save it for later.  

But you know what?:







-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey guys  No wifi at hotel yesterday so sorry for my abcense, but did go shopping, and that Guy complaining iPhones had better security, well every iDevice there was jailbroken  and the only reason I was in the apple part was my bro needed advice on a laptop for college and wants a mbp,  I promise that was the reason  
Also there was some hot chicks looking at android  but they all had blackberry and iPhones  dissapointed  I'd have said something but the only Spanish pick up lines I know aren't great, example 1, Mi pene es muy grande, might not go down well, so hey  alsooo.. doing course work next year for business studies,  (maybe economics or something like that, but anyway, already have  a B which could be submitted as a gcse but next piece is to 'design ' your own business, I suck at names, and have no idea what its about bit can anyone think of names for a phone manafacturing company,  don't like mine  I also have some strange high ATM.. not like actual high, they're great however  but hey again NY phones almost dead.. damn and don't have anymore socket convertors 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

I could split that into 10 awesome posts,  I'll do that next time  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I could split that into 10 awesome posts,  I'll do that next time
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Lmao! And hello to you too Maxey  

Why don't you name your phone company macarony mobile? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> There....this is proof of how easy is to later or create a quote. Happy now?

Click to collapse



But we don't do that...so....? I mean, some of us have nothing to hide...unlike you haha  jk

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> There....this is proof of how easy is to later or create a quote. Happy now?

Click to collapse




Mtm,  seriously  what's with the post deleting 
Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Lmao! And hello to you too Maxey
> 
> Why don't you name your phone company macarony mobile?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Phahahah your a.genius!!!! I'll start in a bit 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah. That's why your method of deleting your posts isn't effective.

Click to collapse



Milad, I know you're just joking, but you really gotta stop calling people fags. And that goes for any other mafia member as well.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> TL;DR.
> 
> Hi max.

Click to collapse



I'm too lazy to Google the meaning, explain 

Hey Milad 
&
Twitch 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Phahahah your a.genius!!!! I'll start in a bit
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



I know I'm a genius.  It's just a talent I have. Haha Anywho, what is this for? School? When do you start? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Milad, I know you're just joking, but you really gotta stop calling people fags. And that goes for any other mafia member as well.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Milad is bi however but good point 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I know I'm a genius.  It's just a talent I have. Haha Anywho, what is this for? School? When do you start?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Hahah I can see  Yeah school, it starts in September but we know the course work so may as well win xD Could buy the domain too 

Also.. Pretty much only person to have A* in every single piece of IT  yay 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Sorry bad habit. I'll try. Suggest me a word to replace it.
> 
> @max. too long; didn't read.

Click to collapse



Hows, bag? 

 you bag!!!  Read took me ages on phone  but I can't stop thinking ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Sorry bad habit. I'll try. Suggest me a word to replace it.
> 
> @max. too long; didn't read.

Click to collapse



Guys? Peeps? Homie g-skillet? Haha These are all words that are decent substitutes. 

@M_T_M, just you wait. Rushing people is a rude thing you know 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No I'm not. Straight as a pencil.

Click to collapse



O rly? My bad dude sorry  mixed up, someone said they were , in the Mafia, a whole ago, also.. I have a bendy pencil, you mean regular?

Also mtm owned  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey twitch did you see my Nana.coloured hat a while back? 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I edited, don't wanna get whipped by that NATF guy. But why? You guys are like cops or something?

Click to collapse



yes mods are cops in the forum world  DUH!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahah I can see  Yeah school, it starts in September but we know the course work so may as well win xD Could buy the domain too
> 
> Also.. Pretty much only person to have A* in every single piece of IT  yay
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Congrats on the good marks  

And you already know what you have to do? That's uncool haha Takes the fun out of getting surprise tests and homework. 

And just news for you, you'll never stop thinking until you're dead.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I edited, don't wanna get whipped by that NATF guy. But why? You guys are like cops or something?

Click to collapse



The differenceis iI don't like cops (on duty that is no offence anyone  )

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

Okay milad, whatever it is that you use to substitute fag, make sure you do it. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Okay milad, whatever it is that you use to substitute fag, make sure you do it.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Like bag 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

I think MTM needs some "diving lessons" until he stops deleting his posts.


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Like bag
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Like a boss.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> Like a boss.

Click to collapse



 xD
Hey snowball 

Also
. An e-ink phone would be awesome 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone here have a Sensation?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD
> Hey snowball
> 
> Also
> ...

Click to collapse



What's an e-ink phone? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> Anyone here have a Sensation?

Click to collapse



Two of our members do, but they aren't online. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD
> Hey snowball
> 
> Also
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Max. What's crackin'?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What's an e-ink phone?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Like kindle screen,  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What's an e-ink phone?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Kind of like your mom, but uses less battery.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> Hey Max. What's crackin'?

Click to collapse



Hey yellow, not much, you? 

I once saw you, on the snow.. laying there.. all yellow,  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> Kind of like your mom, but uses less battery.

Click to collapse



Phahahahja 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> Kind of like your mom, but uses less battery.

Click to collapse



I meant "like the kindle." Stupid auto correct. That's not even close...


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Like kindle screen,
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Ah, yeah, that would be cool...but I would rather have colors...like in my pron. Haha xD

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Two of our members do, but they aren't online.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I'm trying to decide if I want to get a Sensation or wait a bit for the Ruby.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> Kind of like your mom, but uses less battery.

Click to collapse



So you want to be demoted? Yes? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Phahahahja
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Lol. Autocorrect can bite my @$$.


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> So you want to be demoted? Yes?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



It was autocorrect, dammit!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

Was anyone impressed with my Spanish pickup line 

Foreveralone.jpg

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> It was autocorrect, dammit!

Click to collapse



If it was.. I <3 your auto correct, mines always awful 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Two of our members do, but they aren't online.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Am I a ghost like husam maybe?? 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> If it was.. I <3 your auto correct, mines always awful
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Swype always screws with me like that. Yesterday I asked my cousin to bring over a three gallon "poop chute" instead of "watermelon." It's like I installed the trolling version of Swype or something, I swear.


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> Swype always screws with me like that. Yesterday I asked my cousin to bring over a three gallon "poop chute" instead of "watermelon." It's like I installed the trolling version of Swype or something, I swear.

Click to collapse



I meant "three pound" not "three gallon." Geeze, I need to get off of the XDA app, and get on my laptop before I go any further... Either that, or just remember to spell check myself.


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 16, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> Kind of like your mom, but uses less battery.

Click to collapse



If this was really autocorrect, then:
www.damnyouautocorrect.com/
 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> Swype always screws with me like that. Yesterday I asked my cousin to bring over a three gallon "poop chute" instead of "watermelon." It's like I installed the trolling version of Swype or something, I swear.

Click to collapse



Bahaha,  for real? 

That's awesome xD 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> If this was really autocorrect, then:
> www.damnyouautocorrect.com/
> 
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



I submitted a few of them to that site already. I think one of them is still up there.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

Wait, abroad on my contract it's £2 for the first 25mb and after £1 for 1mb?  it would cost like a grand to download a film. 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Bahaha,  for real?
> 
> That's awesome xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



This is exactly what it feels like sometimes...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

XD When I'm home I'm gonaa make a troll theme for it 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 16, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> This is exactly what it feels like sometimes...

Click to collapse



I agree. I try to write a word 5 times and then I give up and write it normally 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD When I'm home I'm gonaa make a troll theme for it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Every word you type should come up as something totally irrelevant and obscene... just like it does to me.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> Every word you type should come up as something totally irrelevant and obscene... just like it does to me.

Click to collapse



XD I could try 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey guys  No wifi at hotel yesterday so sorry for my abcense, but did go shopping, and that Guy complaining iPhones had better security, well every iDevice there was jailbroken  and the only reason I was in the apple part was my bro needed advice on a laptop for college and wants a mbp,  I promise that was the reason
> Also there was some hot chicks looking at android  but they all had blackberry and iPhones  dissapointed  I'd have said something but the only Spanish pick up lines I know aren't great, example 1, Mi pene es muy grande, might not go down well, so hey  alsooo.. doing course work next year for business studies,  (maybe economics or something like that, but anyway, already have  a B which could be submitted as a gcse but next piece is to 'design ' your own business, I suck at names, and have no idea what its about bit can anyone think of names for a phone manafacturing company,  don't like mine  I also have some strange high ATM.. not like actual high, they're great however  but hey again NY phones almost dead.. damn and don't have anymore socket convertors
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



max, you know best that i'm not gonna read all that 

back


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> Every word you type should come up as something totally irrelevant and obscene... just like it does to me.

Click to collapse



It never does that for me, granted I hate how swype does give me something totally irrelevant that I didn't even know was a word in the English language sometimes...

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> max, you know best that i'm not gonna read all that
> 
> back

Click to collapse



Knew I should've put it into 10 awesome posts  read it bro  its a good read and hey 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It never does that for me, granted I hate how swype does give me something totally irrelevant that I didn't even know was a word in the English language sometimes...
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Trying to swype the word "that's" is like trying to get Moto to unlock bootloaders. You can keep wishing it'll happen, be we all know better.


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Knew I should've put it into 10 awesome posts  read it bro  its a good read and hey
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



There weren't enough chesticles to keep me entertained enough to read the whole thing either.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

F*Ck you guys   its not that long  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 16, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> Trying to swype the word "that's" is like trying to get Moto to unlock bootloaders. You can keep wishing it'll happen, be we all know better.

Click to collapse



And I thought I was the only one!

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> F*Ck you guys   its not that long
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



That's what she said.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Knew I should've put it into 10 awesome posts  read it bro  its a good read and hey
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



I think I'm the only one who read the entirety of the post


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 16, 2011)

Theta tarts tarts tours they'd tarts they'd theta they'd they'd they'd theta tarts tsars tours

That was my attempt at swyping a word "that's"

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I think I'm the only one who read the entirety of the post

Click to collapse



Thanks Dev  tell them all how awesome it was 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

That's, that was my first attempt. Was it that hard?  

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> That's what she said.

Click to collapse



Phahaha,  She said its not that long? Who to  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Thanks Dev  tell them all how awesome it was
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Knew I should've put it into 10 awesome posts  read it bro  its a good read and hey
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



too unconcentrated (yes i invented a new word) to even read that small sentence of you


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That's, that was my first attempt. Was it that hard?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



You ALL use swype? 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That's, that was my first attempt. Was it that hard?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



LMAO!!! That's what she said!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


>

Click to collapse





@Hus, 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> You ALL use swype?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



It's faster than the regular layout for sure, but it definitely trolls you every now and then.


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> @Hus,
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



There's a meme for everything.


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, I use SlideIT. Pirated.

Click to collapse



Same concept. Either one is worth it if you don't have a keyboard. You just have to be careful and clean up after some of the weird spell guesses those two apps make.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> It's faster than the regular layout for sure, but it definitely trolls you every now and then.

Click to collapse



I stopped using a while ago now 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok, I discovered you have to swype down to a comma if you want to write it properly. Works now 

That's that's that's that's that's that's that's

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> @Hus,
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



sry maz, maybe later

p.s guyz, pls excuse any mistake that comes from me, i need to sleep, but i have to wake up in 3 hours then go back to sleep, i choose to stay awake


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sry maz, maybe later
> 
> p.s guyz, pls excuse any mistake that comes from me, i need to sleep, but i have to wake up in 3 hours then go back to sleep, i choose to stay awake

Click to collapse



Sleep is for the weak.

Have a five hour energy or something.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Thanks Dev  tell them all how awesome it was
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



It was mind blowing!  jk It was fine, but it's Maxey's life and he has a grande pene...apparently.  Not gonna try and find out 



idavid_ said:


> Ok, I discovered you have to swype down to a comma if you want to write it properly. Works now
> 
> That's that's that's that's that's that's that's
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's because there is an APOSTROPHE in that's 



MacaronyMax said:


> I stopped using a while ago now
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



You also have a keyboard....we don't so....?



yellowsnowball said:


> Same concept. Either one is worth it if you don't have a keyboard. You just have to be careful and clean up after some of the weird spell guesses those two apps make.

Click to collapse



Indeed, except we don't have to pirate swype  Swype beta ftw.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sry maz, maybe later
> 
> p.s guyz, pls excuse any mistake that comes from me, i need to sleep, but i have to wake up in 3 hours then go back to sleep, i choose to stay awake

Click to collapse



Its okay 

Good luck dude 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It was mind blowing!  jk It was fine, but it's Maxey's life and he has a grande pene...apparently.  Not gonna try and find out
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Phaha its true  

Also.. my keyboard is broke, remember,  the only thing I use it for it to flick my screen about because it makes a cool noise 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Swype doesn't blah blah blah Persian. Forever alone...

Click to collapse



Well....then I understand your situation  But, I don't speak Persian or have any need to compose anything in Persian soooo I'm good


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone in here play EVE? I'm itching to get back on. I might abandon OT for a while and go play.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

Never heard of it, explain? 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Never heard of it, explain?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



some online game i guess, space science fiction crap, never played it, but seen ads


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't care about your situation or weather if you understand Persian or not. I just said what I said and when I need your opinion I'l ask for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



whether**
10shizz


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Never heard of it, explain?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



It's a space exploration MMO. The players control the story progression and everything that happens in game. Whether you want to control a corporation and rule a sector of space, or just go out pirating and blowing crap up, it's got something for everyone. The link is below. Read the introduction for more info on it. I highly recommend it.

http://www.eveonline.com/


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

Aahh okay  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> It's a space exploration MMO. The players control the story progression and everything that happens in game. Whether you want to control a corporation and rule a sector of space, or just go out pirating and blowing crap up, it's got something for everyone. The link is below. Read the introduction for more info on it. I highly recommend it.
> 
> http://www.eveonline.com/

Click to collapse



Sounds more awesome than husams explanation  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 16, 2011)

I just downloaded slide it and it looks awesome! Will test it more 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sounds more awesome than husams explanation
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



No surprise there.

Sorry hussam. Your explanation did suck, though. lol


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sounds more awesome than husams explanation
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



You still need to get Spiral Knights, if you get EVE first, I'm demoting you to mafia butt monkey.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You still need to get Spiral Knights, if you get EVE first, I'm demoting you to mafia butt monkey.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Phaha in llamas team I was 2nd/1st in charge.. I've already been demoted  but will get spiral first  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I want to get WOW.

Click to collapse



Ewwwwwee! Well, to each their own...

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I want to get WOW.

Click to collapse



Gtfo  


Jk stayyyyy

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

i cant stay awake anymore, night guis


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Phaha in llamas team I was 2nd/1st in charge.. I've already been demoted  but will get spiral first
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Yes, but we have a WAY bigger group. And your rank is good.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i cant stay awake anymore, night guis

Click to collapse



Night hus  sweet dreams 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Yes, but we have a WAY bigger group. And your rank is good.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Soo  but fair enough 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I want to get WOW.

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


>

Click to collapse



This 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 16, 2011)

Everyone is ignoring my posts 

Foreveralone.jpg 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Why? My friend's play it and say it's awesome!
> Wait, I don't have any friends... No actually I have, 2 or 3.

Click to collapse



We aren't your friends? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Everyone is ignoring my posts
> 
> Foreveralone.jpg
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Hey davi.. wait never mind..  


And Milad, what twitch said 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Everyone is ignoring my posts
> 
> Foreveralone.jpg
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Everything is going by so fast, it's like we're on speed haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Everything is going by so fast, it's like we're on speed haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



It's hard to keep up with this thread, but I'm glad I found it. Otherwise, I'd be spending my day off being productive or something. No one wants that to happen.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Everything is going by so fast, it's like we're on speed haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I feel like it.. now I'm tired.. but I can't stop doing things  is this a symptom or anything aaside some drugs  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I meant friends I personally have met!
> Seriously, what's wrong with WOW?
> 
> @idave. That's how I feel all the time.
> But, do you like slideit? It's good but sometimes the keyboard takes time to show up.

Click to collapse



WOW is just not my type of game...

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> It's hard to keep up with this thread, but I'm glad I found it. Otherwise, I'd be spending my day off being productive or something. No one wants that to happen.

Click to collapse



XDXD also it's not always this busy .. it's sometimes more busy though 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I meant friends I personally have met!
> Seriously, what's wrong with WOW?
> 
> @idave. That's how I feel all the time.
> But, do you like slideit? It's good but sometimes the keyboard takes time to show up.

Click to collapse



Well,I really like the fact that it has lots of settings, but the autocorrect is weird  In not sure about it yet

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XDXD also it's not always this busy .. it's sometimes more busy though
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Oh, I believe it. I'm wearing the characters off of the F5 key.


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

Bahaha so it is 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys I can't stay up any more, good night.

Click to collapse



Night then Milad 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys I can't stay up any more, good night.

Click to collapse



Good night, sir.


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 17, 2011)

All right, bumping with this pic:







Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 17, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> All right, bumping with this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao. I just got trolled....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

XD I got trolled by that once 

Also,  why have I never seen these before? Overvolting app and quad boot 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 17, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> Lmao. I just got trolled....

Click to collapse








Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

And I thread this bump with a post that makes only partial sense. Why is it so difficult to say only on swype!? I said point only inky poilu only, so many attempts! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD I got trolled by that once
> 
> Also,  why have I never seen these before? Overvolting app and quad boot
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Cause overvolting should be illegal

Sent from my Business Gingersense incredible. U haz permission to b jelly nao.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

Houston, I have multiboot. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Houston, I have multiboot.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I have quad boot. :b

Sent from my Business Gingersense incredible. U haz permission to b jelly nao.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I have quad boot. :b
> 
> Sent from my Business Gingersense incredible. U haz permission to b jelly nao.

Click to collapse



What a coincidence, I can boot 5 roms. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What a coincidence, I can boot 5 roms.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Quad just off of emmc. I can boot however many i can store on my 16 gb card and the 4 on emmc. 

Sent from my Business Gingersense incredible. U haz permission to b jelly nao.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Quad just off of emmc. I can boot however many i can store on my 16 gb card and the 4 on emmc.
> 
> Sent from my Business Gingersense incredible. U haz permission to b jelly nao.

Click to collapse



Cool story bro  lmao! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 17, 2011)

Heeyy everyone

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heeyy everyone
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Hey DD! I'm ripping my hair out figuring out Conky! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hey DD! I'm ripping my hair out figuring out Conky!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Lol. I have no idea what that is 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ill tell it again

Sent from my Business Gingersense incredible. U haz permission to b jelly nao.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 17, 2011)

Sense is pissing me off

Sent from my Business Gingersense incredible. U haz permission to b jelly nao.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol. I have no idea what that is
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



It's a utility on ubuntu that you can download to display cpu settings, network settings, etc. It's all configurable through a .conkyrc configuration file through coding, and it's irritating me.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It's a utility on ubuntu that you can download to display cpu settings, network settings, etc. It's all configurable through a .conkyrc configuration file through coding, and it's irritating me.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Take a break from it then


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Take a break from it then

Click to collapse



I did, I went downstairs to get a drink of water. But this is easy stuff compared to what I'm going to be doing when I start school...

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I did, I went downstairs to get a drink of water. But this is easy stuff compared to what I'm going to be doing when I start school...
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



ah, dont sweat it. You will pick it up quick


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> ah, dont sweat it. You will pick it up quick

Click to collapse



I guess, so have you been doing some alchemizing? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I guess, so have you been doing some alchemizing?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I havent played yet today... but i am thinking about it. hbu?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I havent played yet today... but i am thinking about it. hbu?

Click to collapse



I have been working on my laptop this whole day, I'll probably get on by 10:30...

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I have been working on my laptop this whole day, I'll probably get on by 10:30...
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Is this your new laptop you bought for school?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Is this your new laptop you bought for school?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yep yep  I slapped ubuntu onto it, mainly for coding. But I'd like to know how to navigate around it and do stuff too before I have to start coding.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hai

Sent from my Business Gingersense incredible. U haz permission to b jelly nao.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hai
> 
> Sent from my Business Gingersense incredible. U haz permission to b jelly nao.

Click to collapse



Hey Watt 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Yep yep  I slapped ubuntu onto it, mainly for coding. But I'd like to know how to navigate around it and do stuff too before I have to start coding.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Can we haz pics? 
Edit: nd hey watt, what's new?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Can we haz pics?
> Edit: nd hey watt, what's new?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Pic of what?  

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 17, 2011)

This summer has sucked donkey balls

Sent from my Business Gingersense incredible. U haz permission to b jelly nao.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Pic of what?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Your laptop lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Your laptop lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Do you want a picture of the laptop or a desktop screenshot? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Do you want a picture of the laptop or a desktop screenshot?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Well I was gunna say laptop, but both if your offering

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well I was gunna say laptop, but both if your offering
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Okay, I'll do both and get back to you  

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Finger prints on your new laptoplol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

Desktop screenshot tba haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Finger prints on your new laptoplol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeah yeah, whatever haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Gateway. Smart man

Sent from my Business Gingersense incredible. U haz permission to b jelly nao.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Yeah yeah, whatever haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Lol. So this games mist energy is pissing me off!

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol. So this games mist energy is pissing me off!
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeah, I spent $13 on the game in ce...mist energy just isn't enough when you want to do more. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Gateway. Smart man
> 
> Sent from my Business Gingersense incredible. U haz permission to b jelly nao.

Click to collapse



You like? Personally, I LOVE the keyboard.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Yeah, I spent $13 on the game in ce...mist energy just isn't enough when you want to do more.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I'm trying to do this without spending money on the game. I think it might be hard to do tho. Only get to craft two items a day...

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You like? Personally, I LOVE the keyboard.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



The flat/slate keys? Id kill a baby if they were backlit. I love the kb too, just need a lil light to use it

Sent from my Business Gingersense incredible. U haz permission to b jelly nao.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'm trying to do this without spending money on the game. I think it might be hard to do tho. Only get to craft two items a day...
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Two items? Wow..don't worry, eventually it'll cost you 250 to do a 4* item. 

@Watt, they are lifted from the keyboard, it don't know why, but I love that.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Two items? Wow..don't worry, eventually it'll cost you 250 to do a 4* item.
> 
> @Watt, they are lifted from the keyboard, it don't know why, but I love that.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Thats sounds good lol, im passing out from tiredness. goodnight twitch


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 17, 2011)

Supposed to be getting an update to 2.3.4 tonight. Sense 1. Im waiting for a rooted flashable rom to come out of ut. 

Sent from my Business Gingersense incredible. U haz permission to b jelly nao.


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 17, 2011)

attention all OT AMIGOS: I will be leaving you guys again, my phone decide it would be awesome to fall down the stairs, and decided it was too ugly and broke its screen, I shall return one day ( when i buy a new phone off contract) but untill then farewell all....


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> attention all OT AMIGOS: I will be leaving you guys again, my phone decide it would be awesome to fall down the stairs, and decided it was too ugly and broke its screen, I shall return one day ( when i buy a new phone off contract) but untill then farewell all....

Click to collapse



Meet up with me on spiral knights still.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 17, 2011)

.........


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> .........

Click to collapse



Who said you were driving?  

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 17, 2011)

So am I Mafia now?

Just the Way You Are


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 17, 2011)

Heya guys.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey. How did it go? I mean with that girl you like?
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



With her? Nothing. I promised myself not to disturb her studies, so I'm waiting until at least her exams are finished before making any moves.

Anyway, you guys need to watch the Thundercats remake.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> So am I Mafia now?
> 
> Just the Way You Are

Click to collapse



Nope, you weren't even posting that much. 

@Sakai, what's up buddy? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Nope, you weren't even posting that much.
> 
> @Sakai, what's up buddy?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I watched the Thundercats remake. I cried a little when Lion-o did his sword extending mantra thing. Then I had a nerdgasm. 

@Aidhuran: You need to show a little more devotion to the cause, rather than just asking if you're "in". Make a name for yourself in the OT first.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I watched the Thundercats remake. I cried a little when Lion-o did his sword extending mantra thing. Then I had a nerdgasm.
> 
> @Aidhuran: You need to show a little more devotion to the cause, rather than just asking if you're "in". Make a name for yourself in the OT first.

Click to collapse



Ah, reminiscence. It's a beautiful thing. 

I have watched the Thundercats one, it looked like it was going to be good.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 17, 2011)

It should be. So far, I can already guess where it's headed, and it is nice to see the producers think a lot about character development of Lion-o. And instead of making him super-buff like the last time, they made him slightly inferior to Tiger-a, which brings a whole new dynamic to the storyline potential. 

Here's a Thundercat joke, for those who saw it:
That time, Lion-o saw Cheetara undressing for her bath. He said:

Thunder
Thunder
ThunderCats!
HO!

His "sword" extended.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

That is horrible haha  Dude, I literally have a cramp in my left buttcheek...

The Thundercats was always a good show. I remember watching it when I was a child. That makes me feel old...

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That is horrible haha  Dude, I literally have a cramp in my left buttcheek...
> 
> The Thundercats was always a good show. I remember watching it when I was a child. That makes me feel old...
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



That makes the both of us. It is one of the first cartoons I remember watching. 

Although the new anime Wolverine sucks, and more than just a little.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That makes the both of us. It is one of the first cartoons I remember watching.
> 
> Although the new anime Wolverine sucks, and more than just a little.

Click to collapse



I also remember SWAT Cats.  

What's so ****ty about it? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

Here is my desktop for Ubuntu, I may and probably will edit it more later, what do you guys think?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I also remember SWAT Cats.
> 
> What's so ****ty about it?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



They used an anime pretty-boy frame over it, with a bit of Wolverine's trademark hair, and overused the word "bub". Too forced. At least they get the Iron Man action sequence alright... One less series to watch, then.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 17, 2011)

Ahahahahaha. Thundercats is like Transformers... those are the cartoons I grew up with.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> They used an anime pretty-boy frame over it, with a bit of Wolverine's trademark hair, and overused the word "bub". Too forced. At least they get the Iron Man action sequence alright... One less series to watch, then.

Click to collapse



Sounds like it was horrible. Kinda like they relied on that one thing to bring the show to life, it's not likely that ANY show could last like that, or at least last long...

How is Iron Man? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Here is my desktop for Ubuntu, I may and probably will edit it more later, what do you guys think?

Click to collapse



Me gusta,  I have Ubuntu, but I can't boot it anymore 


Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ahahahahaha. Thundercats is like Transformers... those are the cartoons I grew up with.

Click to collapse



I LOVE transformers, I used to collect all the toys, all of them. And beast wars..that was good 

@Milad, you think so? Is it really good? And I would suggest it, I have really grown to like Ubuntu.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Me gusta,  I have Ubuntu, but I can't boot it anymore
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Hi Maxey! And why can't you boot it? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 17, 2011)

If there's one thing about Japanese anime, they really get robots kicking ass. And of course, Tony Stark is a playboy, so there's no issue with their preference of pretty boy-ish frames. Did I mention the kick-ass robot fight scenes? Ok, the robot fight scenes were kick ass. 

Also, Wolverine's jaw was too sharp. Watch the cartoons, read the comics, saw the movie. Too sharp.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> If there's one thing about Japanese anime, they really get robots kicking ass. And of course, Tony Stark is a playboy, so there's no issue with their preference of pretty boy-ish frames. Did I mention the kick-ass robot fight scenes? Ok, the robot fight scenes were kick ass.
> 
> Also, Wolverine's jaw was too sharp. Watch the cartoons, read the comics, saw the movie. Too sharp.

Click to collapse



Right now an anime that I'm watching that I really like is Durarara. But! My all time favorite is definitely Deathnote.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Actually, I like landscape pictures better for a desktop background.
> 
> Never seen the cartoons you said.
> And I hate animes, mangas, and anything about those.

Click to collapse



Not your time, buddy


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Actually, I like landscape pictures better for a desktop background.
> 
> Never seen the cartoons you said.
> And I hate animes, mangas, and anything about those.

Click to collapse



What do you mean about the landscape stuff? 

And that's personal preference, not everyone likes them. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hi Maxey! And why can't you boot it?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Hey  had to ditch the boot loader / selector,  after.it would boot the right windows partition so I had to boot old windows and change default partition and windows wont see linux.partitions so have to reinstall to get it back  :d

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What do you mean about the landscape stuff?
> 
> And that's personal preference, not everyone likes them.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Like mountians or something? 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  had to ditch the boot loader / selector,  after.it would boot the right windows partition so I had to boot old windows and change default partition and windows wont see linux.partitions so have to reinstall to get it back  :d
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Wait....how did it screw up in the first place? Did you install linux first then windows? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Like mountians or something?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Oh! I prefer abstract stuff as my background, usually...I don't know why. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I mean pics of nature and those kinda crap.

Click to collapse



I do like landscape, but it has to be the right thing or I won't even think about setting it as my background.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Wait....how did it screw up in the first place? Did you install linux first then windows?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Noo,I'm not sure though,  I think I had the option for which  windows I'd like to boot on start-up,  I guess I should've made one default,  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I do like landscape, but it has to be the right thing or I won't even think about setting it as my background.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Animals are cool 


Also hey Milad :d
Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Not all animals are created equal.

Click to collapse



? I mean as wallpaper 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

Phaha the Guy on Jeremy Kyle looks like Steve Jobs 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Noo,I'm not sure though,  I think I had the option for which  windows I'd like to boot on start-up,  I guess I should've made one default,
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Are you talking about the grub? Every time you have more than one os installed onto a computer you have the option to chose what os you want to boot into by using the grub...that being there wasn't a bad thing.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I meant that too. You wont put a crocodile as your wallpaper but yo would put a dolphin,  or a horse.

Click to collapse



Oh I see, or a frog,  they're cool  or fish 

But I see what you mean now 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I meant that too. You wont put a crocodile as your wallpaper but yo would put a dolphin,  or a horse.

Click to collapse



I would put a crocodile before I put a horse or dolphin. But for me, I prefer more predatorial animals like wolves, or certain reptiles.  
-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Are you talking about the grub? Every time you have more than one os installed onto a computer you have the option to chose what os you want to boot into by using the grub...that being there wasn't a bad thing.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Ah I know that but it didn't show all the OSes, eg. The main partition I used for everything  I also think I used this bootable utility to help fix i think, that had somr awesome tools on it,  forgot the name.. remind me to look when home  2 more days  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I would put a crocodile before I put a horse or dolphin. But for me, I prefer more predatorial animals like wolves, or certain reptiles.
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



No me gusta horses 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> No me gusta horses
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



I just like animals that are more elegant in different ways, especially dogs. I don't know why.  

Also, I think I know what you mean...but I'm not sure. Make sure to reinstall ubuntu when you get home though 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I just like animals that are more elegant in different ways, especially dogs. I don't know why.
> 
> Also, I think I know what you mean...but I'm not sure. Make sure to reinstall ubuntu when you get home though
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Okia dokie  also does this remind anyone else of Steve jobs,  (Guy on the right )

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Crocodiles suck. I hate them. I like dolphins and cats and horses.

Click to collapse



You're a very unique guy Milad, don't ever forget that. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Okia dokie  also does this remind anyone else of Steve jobs,  (Guy on the right )
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



You're talking about the one sitting in the chair right? Yeah, he reminds me of Jobs...kill him! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Crocodiles suck. I hate them. I like dolphins and cats and horses.

Click to collapse



We know you like cats  



Jk 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You're talking about the one sitting in the chair right? Yeah, he reminds me of Jobs...kill him!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Yeah I am xD hahaha 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, sorta.
> But, you're not *beep* your wife? So why the *beep* you got married?
> 
> @twitch. thanks man.

Click to collapse



XD 



Also twitch, How is Maz Mobile,  macarony could be too long 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, sorta.
> But, you're not *beep* your wife? So why the *beep* you got married?
> 
> @twitch. thanks man.

Click to collapse



No problemo.  Maxey, why are you even watching that show? You're not with your girl, or mom, or sister, so you have no excuse...

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's up to you man.  What about Mobileroni? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It's up to you man.  What about Mobileroni?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Phaha, I say again.. your genius! I like  well I have an idea for the logo too so ill see what fits beat but I like that reminds me of dolmio   also.. $8 a mobile processor!? Anyone wanna start this for real 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> No problemo.  Maxey, why are you even watching that show? You're not with your girl, or mom, or sister, so you have no excuse...
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD It's rather funny sometimes 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh olease

Just the Way You Are


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey orange 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> 8$ for a processor? Really? How cheap!

Click to collapse



Exactly! Cheap as, don't know if that's in bulk however but it can't be much more not in bulk 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 17, 2011)

Omg a typo
Don't kill me 

Just the Way You Are


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

He might have to now 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Phaha, I say again.. your genius! I like  well I have an idea for the logo too so ill see what fits beat but I like that reminds me of dolmio   also.. $8 a mobile processor!? Anyone wanna start this for real
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



What kinda $8 mobile processor? And lets see the logo when you're done  

I'm not a genius, just a creative mind. I'm scared about the programming I'm going to have to take, but I'm also excited about the challenge.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What do you mean by $8 a mobile processor? And lets see the logo when you're done
> 
> I'm not a genius, just a creative mind. I'm scared about the programming I'm going to have to take, but I'm also excited about the challenge.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



A CPU in a phone,  costs $8<\> 

Awesome  What language are you going to learn?  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> Omg a typo
> Don't kill me
> 
> Just the Way You Are

Click to collapse



Watch out, milad is nuts, don't mess with him haha 

And what are you saying oh please about? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh and I have no Photoshop until Friday  so..

Hey my rushing thoughts have stopped, yay 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> A CPU in a phone,  costs $8<\>
> 
> Awesome  What language are you going to learn?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



I know, I edited that post.  Re read and let me know. 

I'm going to learn Java the first semester, then I'm going to be going to be learning php or html after...I'm not sure yet. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 17, 2011)

Me not being Mafia, 
Even tough I used to post over 3 days

Just the Way You Are


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I won't, but this guy might.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lets see what ya can do then  and thanks  but remember this would also have to be put on a phone 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I know, I edited that post.  Re read and let me know.
> 
> I'm going to learn Java the first semester, then I'm going to be going to be learning php or html after...I'm not sure yet.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Specifically its an a8 from Samsung (what was in your NS (Hummingbird)) A9 shouldn't be more than 20? Hopefully, ill research 

Oh awesome  Know any yet? I started both actually,  I know little though.. gave up 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm trying to learn French. It's hard. Makes me disappointed sometimes.

Click to collapse



XD, not that  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> Me not being Mafia,
> Even tough I used to post over 3 days
> 
> Just the Way You Are

Click to collapse



You posted a few things. That can hardly be considered being invested in the forum.  If you want to become a member actually talk. Not just a few posts and then you're off...

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Specifically its an a8 from Samsung (what was in your NS (Hummingbird)) A9 shouldn't be more than 20? Hopefully, ill research
> 
> Oh awesome  Know any yet? I started both actually,  I know little though.. gave up
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



For $8? That's crazy. I would figure out how to install it onto your phone...if I was you.  Also...yeah, I know nothing about either. Except for c++, that's the only coding I know.
-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 17, 2011)

But I vr been here since March toi

Just the Way You Are


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm off to sleep! Goodnight guys! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> But I vr been here since March toi
> 
> Just the Way You Are

Click to collapse



That's not this mafia thread...why do you even want to join? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 17, 2011)

Cost its cool, and you guys are great 

Just the Way You Are


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> For $8? That's crazy. I would figure out how to install it onto your phone...if I was you.  Also...yeah, I know nothing about either. Except for c++, that's the only coding I know.
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Hahaha, or make a new phone 

Awesome  Wait what can you use that for? Oh yeah iPhone  

Well goodnight dude 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> Cost its cool, and you guys are great
> 
> Just the Way You Are

Click to collapse



 <3

No homo 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, I know, he also wanted something minimal since he also wanted to use it his notebooks.
> 
> I can show what I did for my dad.

Click to collapse



Sweet, yes please 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha, or make a new phone
> 
> Awesome  Wait what can you use that for? Oh yeah iPhone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can use c++ for other things too, don't insult c++.  Or I'll pimp smack you with a small child.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> Cost its cool, and you guys are great
> 
> Just the Way You Are

Click to collapse



Become more involved in the mafia, then we will talk. Post...MOAR.







-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You can use c++ for other things too, don't insult c++.  Or I'll pimp smack you with a small child.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Phahah  Okay okay  xD

Wait actually is that also used for windows games? 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 17, 2011)

Posting more is considered as spam? 
Is that a smart trick of Urs?
Rolleyes

Just the Way You Are


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ok here's the logo I designed for my dad.
> Note: it's written in Persian and English.

Click to collapse



Not bad atall  nice one 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 17, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> Posting more is considered as spam?
> Is that a smart trick of Urs?
> Rolleyes
> 
> Just the Way You Are

Click to collapse



MY foolish noob... see the tags. We're XDA's no. 1, no. 2, AND no. 3 spammer. Get on with it!


p/s: Sry for MIA. I was caught up with something


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> Posting more is considered as spam?
> Is that a smart trick of Urs?
> Rolleyes
> 
> Just the Way You Are

Click to collapse



XD chat not spam 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

Sweet,  and hey Sakai

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Aug 17, 2011)

Why is it so quiet?

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

Not.. sure... 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

Bets?  who reckons I can't get 2.5ghz? 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 17, 2011)

Heyy all. What's up whither the thread title?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 17, 2011)

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHA!!!!!! i just got my stock, rooted gingerbread 2.3.4 before every incredible owner not on xda!!!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 17, 2011)

Thread titties lol. Makes sense. So how is everyone? Hbu mtm? Are you gunna reveal your secret today, why your deleting your posts?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 17, 2011)

I haz been drafted to b a carny this week.  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz been drafted to b a carny this week.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Hey bd. Ouch, I feel for you... I would hate to do that

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Aug 17, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Sure why not.....I like to post stuff for the LULZ and then after I read it and someone replies to it I don't see relevant keeping it......plus it's a habit that I got into many moons ago...don't know why tough
> OCD...maybe?
> 
> There....happy now?
> *runs away crying in shame*

Click to collapse



Im watching a show on OCD right now called obssessed on Netflix.  I think you should be on it.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 17, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Sure why not.....I like to post stuff for the LULZ and then after I read it and someone replies to it I don't see relevant keeping it......plus it's a habit that I got into many moons ago...don't know why tough
> OCD...maybe?
> 
> There....happy now?
> *runs away crying in shame*

Click to collapse



Isn't it a pain in the @SS to constantly delete your posts? Nd yeah, happy as a piig in sh!t, as a fat boy with a cake...

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Aug 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz been drafted to b a carny this week.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Is that worse than jury duty? haha


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2011)

seriously guys?, 1200 pages in 4 days


hi btw


----------



## RinZo (Aug 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> seriously guys?, 1200 pages in 4 days
> 
> 
> hi btw

Click to collapse



HI and I think you mean 120


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 17, 2011)

RinZo said:


> HI and I think you mean 120

Click to collapse



Husam can not count 

Your phone has now contracted phone AIDS. Shoulda used protection while rooting. LD


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2011)

RinZo said:


> HI and I think you mean 120

Click to collapse



lol, i was looking at the reply numbers


----------



## RinZo (Aug 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, i was looking at the reply numbers

Click to collapse



Well you're right about the post number.  You said pages though.  I guess you can read/count.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Well you're right about the post number.  You said pages though.  I guess you can read/count.

Click to collapse



im also not focused so yea


----------



## RinZo (Aug 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm watching Troy, will be back when done.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



mmmmmm Brad Pitt


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm watching Troy, will be back when done.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



did someone say that they care?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 17, 2011)

Balls

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

Lmao hus 

Hey hus, rinzo, watt & Milad and maybe bd and dd 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Balls
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



What's up? 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao hus
> 
> Hey hus, rinzo, watt & Milad and maybe bd and dd
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



please people stop saying hi the teletubbies


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 17, 2011)

Waiting on my camera lens. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Waiting on my camera lens.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Hate waiting, but awesome I guess 


@hus.. huh? 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hate waiting, but awesome I guess
> 
> 
> @hus.. huh?
> ...

Click to collapse



the way you say, hi max. hi rinzo hi david.. etc

why dont you just say hi all or hi and thats it


----------



## RinZo (Aug 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao hus
> 
> Hey hus, rinzo, watt & Milad and maybe bd and dd
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Hello.  good afternoon. err night whatever


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the way you say, hi max. hi rinzo hi david.. etc
> 
> why dont you just say hi all or hi and thats it

Click to collapse



Ahh xD hi all

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## RinZo (Aug 17, 2011)

about to go soak up some rays ooooh yeah


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 17, 2011)

RinZo said:


> about to go soak up some rays ooooh yeah

Click to collapse



Doin that in a WiFi hotspot nao.  

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey bd. Ouch, I feel for you... I would hate to do that
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Meh. It's not as bad as I made it out to be.....Also, hi.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh. It's not as bad as I made it out to be.....Also, hi.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



With a tendancy to get migranes, i would think you would really not want to shout at people all day. Well at least what the carneys here do, same there?


----------



## RinZo (Aug 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> With a tendancy to get migranes, i would think you would really not want to shout at people all day. Well at least what the carneys here do, same there?

Click to collapse



I love being a carny.  I could never be a vegetarian


----------



## RinZo (Aug 17, 2011)

^ joking of course.


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 17, 2011)

Rinsing ur profile pic r disturbing 

Just the Way You Are


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 17, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> Rinsing ur profile pic r disturbing
> 
> Just the Way You Are

Click to collapse



Lol what?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Aug 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol what?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



That's what I was thinking.  Just didn't feel like asking haha


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 17, 2011)

RinZo said:


> That's what I was thinking.  Just didn't feel like asking haha

Click to collapse



Hello

Rinzo,DD,Orange Assasin,milad,watt, Husam (if u are on and invisable)

i think orange meant to say rinzo not rinsing lol


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 17, 2011)

Free phillies game tonight

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> With a tendancy to get migranes, i would think you would really not want to shout at people all day. Well at least what the carneys here do, same there?

Click to collapse



Nah. I'm running a little kids ride. The ones you are thinking of are the ones that run the games. In, NJ 21st Century Shows has a subcontractor take the over the games (not enough money to be made cuz of the laws).

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

Guys! Guys! Hi!  

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Guys! Guys! Hi!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



ohai
Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> ohai
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.

Click to collapse









-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

What do you guys think of this one?


----------



## RinZo (Aug 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello
> 
> Rinzo,DD,Orange Assasin,milad,watt, Husam (if u are on and invisable)
> 
> i think orange meant to say rinzo not rinsing lol

Click to collapse



HEY!! welcome back how was vacation??


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> From what i see the wheat seems ready to be picked

Click to collapse



Hey what's up? 

Hi Rinzo! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> From what i see the wheat seems ready to be picked

Click to collapse



sup M


----------



## RinZo (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hey what's up?
> 
> Hi Rinzo!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Whats up banana face


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Whats up banana face

Click to collapse



Still working on my ubuntu desktop, searching for that right wallpaper 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Still working on my ubuntu desktop, searching for that right wallpaper
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Check out wallbase.  That's where I get most of mine.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Still working on my ubuntu desktop, searching for that right wallpaper
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



unity sucks, download gnome


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> unity sucks, download gnome

Click to collapse



I'm fine with what I have  Thank you.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I'm fine with what I have  Thank you.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



that's because you don't know what you don't have


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> what up nana....what it do?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin' mate...just bored...extremely bored

Click to collapse



yeah, i know, i stay at home a lot, you gonna waste a lot of time stalking me, try somebody else


----------



## RinZo (Aug 17, 2011)

claussen pickles are soooo good


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that's because you don't know what you don't have

Click to collapse



Well, enlighten me.  

@M_T_M It do a lot of things. Mostly nothing though. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Well, enlighten me.
> 
> @M_T_M It do a lot of things. Mostly nothing though.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



i can't, you have to live with it to know how it feels


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i can't, you have to live with it to know how it feels

Click to collapse



Kinda like losing your v-card? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What do you guys think of this one?

Click to collapse



I like it

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I like it
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



So how have you been installing Ubuntu on your laptops and stuff? 

Edit: And how is your girlfriend doing? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey  my mobile internet price has gone up to a pound a MB,if I were to download a film it'd be around 1000 pounds.. wtf 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> So how have you been installing Ubuntu on your laptops and stuff?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I haven't put it on the new gateway yet. Been using/lending it out way to much to teach ppl how to use it

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  my mobile internet price has gone up to a pound a MB,if I were to download a film it'd be around 1000 pounds.. wtf
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



You know what I say? Do it haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I haven't put it on the new gateway yet. Been using/lending it out way to much to teach ppl how to use it
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I would never lend out my laptop..blasphemy! Haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Kinda like losing your v-card?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



edit: yes you can say that, maybe it's just me, i love professionality


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> im married now, duh

Click to collapse



So you lost that v-card? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb

Click to collapse



Caught you before you edited that! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2011)

lol, i failed to understand you, edited again

damn, such a huge fail xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You know what I say? Do it haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD most expensive film I've ever seen 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> So you lost that v-card?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD, he's married? 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I would never lend out my laptop..blasphemy! Haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



My cousins broke (virus) and I couldn't fix it so I let her use it for 3 days to set up her moms (my aunts) funeral.

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD, he's married?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



check facebook


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

Husam = not there 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey guys! I'm back 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh hia 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Husam = not there
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



no where?


@dex, what's up brother?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no where?
> 
> 
> @dex, what's up brother?

Click to collapse



Facebook search 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2011)

kkk 

put husam.younis after fb.com/


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> so boooooooooored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ​

Click to collapse



Make a what does mtm stand for thread?

@hus will do 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, i failed to understand you, edited again
> 
> damn, such a huge fail xD

Click to collapse



Husam, do you know what a v-card is? 

Hey Dex what's up? 

@Maxey, did you watch the movie? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> so boooooooooored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ​

Click to collapse



*GET A LIFE!!!!!1!1!!!!!*


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 17, 2011)

View attachment 692196
Hai

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

Ah was under Dash, Congrats  when was this though? 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Husam, do you know what a v-card is?
> 
> Hey Dex what's up?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes i do 

sry, but i feel the usual highness cuz im tired although i doubt i am


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 692196
> Hai
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



 You look like this one guy who was my friend, but he tried to date my 11 year old step sister...pedophile. That's crazy 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 17, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Justin? is that you?

Click to collapse



What? 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You look like this one guy who was my friend, but he tried to date my 11 year old step sister...pedophile. That's crazy
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Well I'm semi high.  lol.

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes i do
> 
> sry, but i feel the usual highness cuz im tired although i doubt i am

Click to collapse



So how you lose it to an internet wife? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Husam, do you know what a v-card is?
> 
> Hey Dex what's up?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ill give.him a clue.. Virg..

What movies? 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Well I'm semi high.  lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



But that doesn't make you a semi-pedophile....

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2011)

@max a few days ago on some fb troll group chat xD


thx btw


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ill give.him a clue.. Virg..
> 
> What movies?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



The most expensive film ever? Haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> But that doesn't make you a semi-pedophile....
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



O.Ik. us it the fact that kylas 15?

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> a few days ago on some fb troll group chat xD
> 
> 
> thx btw

Click to collapse



That's....cybering....ewwwww! XD

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ill give.him a clue.. Virg..
> 
> What movies?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



dude, I know!! 
noo need for freaking clues


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> The most expensive film ever? Haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Oh no xD can't afford with hotel 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> O.Ik. us it the fact that kylas 15?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



No! You're not a pedophile...well......as far as I know. Besides, you look like you're 16 so it's fine haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh no xD can't afford with hotel
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



We should all post pictures of ourselves. But not me, yet, I need to clean myself up...

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> No! You're not a pedophile...well......as far as I know. Besides, you look like you're 16 so it's fine haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Cause I shaved. I had a crazy month of beard. Looked like Ryan dunns or the lead singer from four year strong, Dan.

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Justin...is taht you?
> Where's Selena?

Click to collapse



Awww, he doesn't have the Beiber bowl! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Justin...is taht you?
> Where's Selena?

Click to collapse



Pjahah

Also nice to see ya Watt 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Cause I shaved. I had a crazy month of beard. Looked like Ryan dunns or the lead singer from four year strong, Dan.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Funny enough, a lot of people say I look like Bam Margera with longer hair when I don't shave. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



You kinda look like my friend (except for the hair color)

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> You kinda look like my friend (except for the hair color)
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Are you saying he looks fair? Are you hitting on him?! David! How could you! XD 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Are you saying he looks fair? Are you hitting on him?! David! How could you! XD
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



No, it's just a swype fail 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey max and twitch 


@rinzo

Vacation was awesome, was on the beach everyday then went to happy hour every day and partied and drank at night, i didn't want to leave


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey max and twitch
> 
> 
> @rinzo
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey david  sounds awesome 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey max and twitch
> 
> 
> @rinzo
> ...

Click to collapse



That does sounds awesome, welcome back to the real world. Work starts asap! Haha jk  

@M_T_M, you haven't really trolled me, as far as I know...

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 17, 2011)

I see you guys are in a hurry to raise this threads pages. :eek  I didn't check the thread for 10 minutes and there were 4 pages of replies more 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Nope...but I just called your friend the Bieb

Click to collapse



That's a serious offence worthy of a ban 

 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 17, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Nope...but I just called your friend the Bieb

Click to collapse



Thems fighting words

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I see you guys are in a hurry to raise this threads pages. :eek  I didn't check the thread for 10 minutes and there were 4 pages of replies more
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



XD 1300 posts in a few days is not bad 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Nope...but I just called your friend the Bieb

Click to collapse



Meh, that's his problem; not mine haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD 1300 posts in a few days is not bad
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Because we're boss. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Because we're boss.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



We're boss, you Don 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> We're boss, you Don
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Like a don 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Like a don
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD

Still have no name  or logo from Mil 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD
> 
> Still have no name  or logo from Mil
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Milad? I thought he was in dream land, or school, or some sh!t....

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Milad? I thought he was in dream land, or school, or some sh!t....
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Is he ok? Last time I was around he was in emo mode 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Is he ok? Last time I was around he was in emo mode
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Hes fine and hes always acting emo   just look at his avatar


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Is he ok? Last time I was around he was in emo mode
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



He's always in emo mode haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Milad? I thought he was in dream land, or school, or some sh!t....
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Oh okay 

@dav,  he seems it  he wont talk to this ggirl though.. he made a meme for it And it got accepted on for everalone.com ( think that's the site )

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh okay
> 
> @dav,  he seems it  he wont talk to this ggirl though.. he made a meme for it And it got accepted on for everalone.com ( think that's the site )
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Got the pic?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Got the pic?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Nope, ill look through the pages for you though  

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

No luck.. and it's costing me every page I load 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> No luck.. and it's costing me every page I load
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Lolololol xda is trolling you by forcing you to pay your mobile provider.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Lolololol xda is trolling you by forcing you to pay your mobile provider.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



 where'd everyone go? 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## RinZo (Aug 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> where'd everyone go?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



I'm here!  I'm always lurking


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 17, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I'm here!  I'm always lurking

Click to collapse



Im here

lurking around xda and working


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I'm here!  I'm always lurking

Click to collapse



Aha oh hey 

& hey David 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2011)

Back in 40 mins guys  that's when my internet gets cheaper 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm working on my conky still so I'll be on and off posting.  

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 17, 2011)

Ive be come addicted to my radio stations website with a bunch of games on it to get points to use torwards raffles for prizes 


I have 80 entries in a raffle for 150 bucks cash  

i hope i win


----------



## RinZo (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm always busy looking for icons and wallpapers for my next layout.  I can't have my phone looking the same for more than two days.  I think I have a problem.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm a bit tired cause I was travelling the past two hours to come home.. so I won't be posting all the time today XD if someone doesn't get a reply on somethin specific, means that I'm asleep  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 17, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I'm always busy looking for icons and wallpapers for my next layout.  I can't have my phone looking the same for more than two days.  I think I have a problem.

Click to collapse



We need a OTC group

Obsessive Theme Changing Group 

i dont change mine that often tho


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ive be come addicted to my radio stations website with a bunch of games on it to get points to use torwards raffles for prizes
> 
> 
> I have 80 entries in a raffle for 150 bucks cash
> ...

Click to collapse



I hope you do too  That way you can spilt it with the rest of us. 

@Rinzo what's your newest layout look like? 

@Dex it's understandable. Vacation, relaxing and doing nothing, it can be tiring haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I'm a bit tired cause I was travelling the past two hours to come home.. so I won't be posting all the time today XD if someone doesn't get a reply on somethin specific, means that I'm asleep
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



hey dexter i never said hello to you 

So HELLO!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I hope you do too  That way you can spilt it with the rest of us.

Click to collapse



Why would i want to do that ?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Why would i want to do that ?

Click to collapse



Okay, just split it with me 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hey dexter i never said hello to you
> 
> So HELLO!!!

Click to collapse



Hello David! Also hello devan ,watt , rinzo, max!
 its official now, I'm back 
 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## RinZo (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I hope you do too  That way you can spilt it with the rest of us.
> 
> @Rinzo what's your newest layout look like?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I did this yesterday.  I like it nice and clean.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Why would i want to do that ?

Click to collapse



Cause we are all fellow mafia members. Ain't we pal ? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Okay, just split it with me
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Whats in it for me?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I think I did this yesterday.  I like it nice and clean.

Click to collapse



The pictures are very blurry... I did notice the pokeball though...

Welcome back bud.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 17, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I think I did this yesterday.  I like it nice and clean.

Click to collapse



Is there a pokeball ?? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Whats in it for me?

Click to collapse



You DON'T get demoted.  Or, you could always be Chao's buttslave haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You DON'T get demoted.  Or, you could always be Chao's buttslave haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I so looooove blackmailing  hahahaha 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You DON'T get demoted.  Or, you could always be Chao's buttslave haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse





dexter93 said:


> I so looooove blackmailing  hahahaha
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



150 bucks is worth getting demoted for


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> 150 bucks is worth getting demoted for

Click to collapse



I'll let Chao know, you're a pretty cheap buttslave  Usually people say they won't do it for less than a mill. So...you a hoe lmao jk 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I'll let Chao know, you're a pretty cheap buttslave  Usually people say they won't do it for less than a mill. So...you a hoe lmao jk
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Put it on the thread title!!!  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I'll let Chao know, you're a pretty cheap buttslave  Usually people say they won't do it for less than a mill. So...you a hoe lmao jk
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



who is chao?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 17, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I think I did this yesterday.  I like it nice and clean.

Click to collapse



Deadmau5?

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> who is chao?

Click to collapse



Obsidian Chao.  

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> who is chao?

Click to collapse



Haha when I used ti play WoW our Main tank's name was chao.  He was chinese


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Put it on the thread title!!!
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Put what? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Obsidian Chao.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



OH lol im not a slave to no one


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> OH lol im not a slave to no one

Click to collapse



You said you were...$150 was worth it  I wasn't asking for much, only $25....

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Put what?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



David is chaos buttslave!! LOL XD   

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> David is chaos buttslave!! LOL XD
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



I would, but that's not xda appropriate....

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 17, 2011)

@ Twitch I don't know why it would be blurry?  Are you on your phone?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You said you were...$150 was worth it  I wasn't asking for much, only $25....
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



no u say split it 

and i didnt mean get demoted to buttslave i meant just dropped down the ladder with out a title


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

RinZo said:


> @ Twitch I don't know why it would be blurry?  Are you on your phone?

Click to collapse



Indeed I am 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 17, 2011)

RinZo said:


> @ Twitch I don't know why it would be blurry?  Are you on your phone?

Click to collapse



So am I and have the same problem.

@twitch: I know... But it would be fun
@David: 
 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> no u say split it
> 
> and i didnt mean get demoted to buttslave i meant just dropped down the ladder with out a title

Click to collapse



Mhm....okay haha  I'm just jokin. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Mhm....okay haha  I'm just jokin.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



LOL

i know u were, 

but if u weren't i couldn't be one cause slaves are illegal now in the U.S.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL
> 
> i know u were,
> 
> but if u weren't i couldn't be one cause slaves are illegal now in the U.S.

Click to collapse



Ever heard of sexslaves?  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Ever heard of sexslaves?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



yes but still doesn't change the fact that they are illegal


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Ever heard of sexslaves?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



That's what I was talking about  

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> yes but still doesn't change the fact that they are illegal

Click to collapse



Doesn't mean it doesn't happen.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 17, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That's what I was talking about
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I know....
@David: prostitutes are also illegal in some places you know... It doesn't mean they don't exist though 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I know....
> @David: prostitutes are also illegal in some places you know... It doesn't mean they don't exist though
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



i know Speaking of prostitutes:

I want to go to Vegas  

But

Probably wont for awhile


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

Does anyone know what command I should put into my conkyrc file to display the temperature of the cpu?! That is my greatest challenge yet  lol 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Does anyone know what command I should put into my conkyrc file to display the temperature of the cpu?! That is my greatest challenge yet  lol
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Sudo conky add CPUtemp?


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Sudo conky add CPUtemp?
> 
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Nah it's in the coding, not that kinda command. Besides, I don't use sudo unless I'm starting terminal. Then I just do sudu su and get root access like that. It's easier than typing sudo every time.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Nah it's in the coding, not that kinda command. Besides, I don't use sudo unless I'm starting terminal. Then I just do sudu su and get root access like that. It's easier than typing sudo every time.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



To be honest, ive got no clue... I've only messed with Linux for some hours only... And for some reason I always **** everything up and reformat  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

By the way, has anyone heard from Bd?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> To be honest, ive got no clue... I've only messed with Linux for some hours only... And for some reason I always **** everything up and reformat
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



That's happened to most people in the mafia besides me and Husam...weird.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That's happened to most people in the mafia besides me and Husam...weird.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Well... I have the bad habit to mess with things I'm not supposed to touch 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> By the way, has anyone heard from Bd?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Yeah, she be working at the carnival today.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Yeah, she be working at the carnival today.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



thats good she is getting out


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Yeah, she be working at the carnival today.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Niiice... Hope she doesn't get too tired...

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Well... I have the bad habit to mess with things I'm not supposed to touch
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Like what...? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Like what...?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



System files/partitions? That's how I bricked my first defy

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Indeed I am
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Well then look again when you get to a computer. 

I think it looks awesome.  Especially the pokeball.


I took a shower and this thread has already advanced three pages.  WOW


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> System files/partitions? That's how I bricked my first defy
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



He's talking about linux though, not a phone. But you may be right.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> He's talking about linux though, not a phone. But you may be right.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Nope... I didn't mess with partitions but:
One time system got.corrupted cause i had it installed on an external hdd and I accidentally removed the cable  
Three times it just didnt boot anymore cause i had gone for extreme theming with outdated how tos and files 
Two times cause i was bored and i wanted to have a fresh install XD
 And one more because of a broken application installation that ****ed everything 

Plus that I'm a complete noob in the Linux world... A complete disaster!

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

Three of those times that you screwed it up I has no sympathy, and laugh 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Well then look again when you get to a computer.
> 
> I think it looks awesome.  Especially the pokeball.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It does look nice 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Well then look again when you get to a computer.
> 
> I think it looks awesome.  Especially the pokeball.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a deadmau5 globe

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> That's a deadmau5 globe
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



The pokeball is a deadmau5 globe? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Three of those times that you screwed it up I has no sympathy, and laugh
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Yeah... I know XD
Even I laugh now... I just hoped it would work then 



 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> That's a deadmau5 globe
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse












 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah... I know XD
> Even I laugh now... I just hoped it would work then
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's the difference between grey and gray? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> The pokeball is a deadmau5 globe?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Too blurry. Didnt see the pokeball

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Too blurry. Didnt see the pokeball
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Everything is so blurry! I'm going blind! D:

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What's the difference between grey and gray?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I believe I'm not the right person to answer that 
NEXT PLEASE!

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## RinZo (Aug 18, 2011)

Tis indeed a pokeball.  I don't know why I used it I haven't seen the show or had the cards in years.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Everything is so blurry! I'm going blind! D:
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



And black, oh so black!

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Everything is so blurry! I'm going blind! D:
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Nah, it's just Tapatalk sucking

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

anyone missed me?


----------



## RinZo (Aug 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> anyone missed me?

Click to collapse



NOOO way jose


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> NOOO way jose

Click to collapse



whatever you say


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> whatever you say

Click to collapse



Stop being a ghost! 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

BREAKING NEWS! THE GHOST FROM JORDAN VISITED AGAIN THE XDA DEVELOPERS FORUM ! GHOSTBUSTERS WANTED!

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Stop being a ghost!
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



well I guess haters gonna hate


----------



## RinZo (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 18, 2011)

Heeyy mafiosos

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey delirious! Long time no see... What's up?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

sup double d


----------



## RinZo (Aug 18, 2011)

Whats crackin DD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 18, 2011)

Not much, just got back from work and my back is killing me 
But the rum is easing the pain I hate other painkillers


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 18, 2011)

@hus, what the hell is your avitar pic?lol


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

I think I changed it up again, I like this one 







What do you guys think?

Also, with the tags, I don't know whose doing it but if you don't want the thread closed, please remove them if it was one of the mafia members. Thank you


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> @hus, what the hell is your avitar pic?lol

Click to collapse



lol, some old show i remembered when i was a kid, called the momins, it was scary but yet the best


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I think I changed it up again, I like this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems nice... But how do you manage to keep the CPU temp on 0'C? Liquid nitrogen? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Seems nice... But how do you manage to keep the CPU temp on 0'C? Liquid nitrogen?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



I DON'T KNOW HOW TO MAKE IT DISPLAY THE CPU TEMP!!!!!!!!!!! .......


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

Some guy infringe of me has an E3d. Ew.

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I DON'T KNOW HOW TO MAKE IT DISPLAY THE CPU TEMP!!!!!!!!!!! .......

Click to collapse



Um... Is that you? 

How about Google?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Some guy infringe of me has an E3d. Ew.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



How does it look? Bad? Good? Head hurting?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> How does it look? Bad? Good? Head hurting?

Click to collapse



Tapatalk refuses to load pics

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Tapatalk refuses to load pics
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Tried to upload on forum and not on Tapatalk?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Um... Is that you?
> 
> How about Google?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, this is me:







Also, I've tried, I'm not THAT lazy to not google something before wrecking my brain about it.


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I DON'T KNOW HOW TO MAKE IT DISPLAY THE CPU TEMP!!!!!!!!!!! .......

Click to collapse



CAPS LOCK IS SO COOL 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Tapatalk refuses to load pics
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I know, that's why I have a photobucket app for my phone.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> CAPS LOCK IS SO COOL
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



And you've been demoted...

Don't mess with an angry nana.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> And you've been demoted...
> 
> Don't mess with an angry nana.

Click to collapse



Why are you demoting everyone today?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Sent from my SCH-I510 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Welcome Mr mtm

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Sent from my SCH-I510 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse




EDIT: isn't that a train or something? 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> And you've been demoted...
> 
> Don't mess with an angry nana.

Click to collapse



Or his mum XD

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Sent from my SCH-I510 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



That's scary, you know how easy it could be to fondle someone on that train?! Awww, my Sakai quote is gone 



dexter93 said:


> Why are you demoting everyone today?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



I don't know, it's the stress of coding and heat of summer crashing down upon me like a typhoon!  Besides, I haven't actually demoted anyone except for idavid  Haha Btw, did you see the other picture I posted?


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 18, 2011)

Swype,

WHY IS IT SO HARD TO WRITE "THAT"?????    

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Sup dexter?  Listening to Luis Miguel atm...
> 
> No homo
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Listening to some old songs I found forgotten on my old se w850 .... 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Swype,
> 
> WHY IS IT SO HARD TO WRITE "THAT"?????
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



What weird thing do you get when you right that? I usually have difficulty with little words, like me, or it....they never spell what I want them too! 

Btw, like your new position? haha


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I don't know, it's the stress of coding and heat of summer crashing down upon me like a typhoon!  Besides, I haven't actually demoted anyone except for idavid  Haha Btw, did you see the other picture I posted?

Click to collapse



Yeah... It was awesome  
So these days you are like 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What weird thing do you get when you right that? I usually have difficulty with little words, like me, or it....they never spell what I want them too!
> 
> Btw, like your new position? haha

Click to collapse



Well, I'm cleaning the toilets with your toothbrush, so it's not that bad 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 18, 2011)

Morning guys. Let's hit 1500 posts in a few more hours


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah... It was awesome
> So these days you are like
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Yeah! Exactly! Except, I don't say how beautiful it is...I go "Uuuugh". Kinda like a zombie  Coding zombie...


----------



## RinZo (Aug 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Pandora commercial free FTW
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I has one like that.  Also UNltd skips


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning guys. Let's hit 1500 posts in a few more hours

Click to collapse



I can post Phillies pictures.

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Well, I'm cleaning the toilets with your toothbrush, so it's not that bad
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Who said you have access to my toothbrush? Husam is my advisor and I don't even give him access to my toothbrush  So if you did that, it would be very bad for you. Besides, I'm jk, you'll be back to normal if a few days, if I remember


----------



## RinZo (Aug 18, 2011)

COD and frank sinatra are funny mix


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> COD and frank sinatra are funny mix

Click to collapse



I love listening to Frank Sinatra  So I would definitely play COD while listening to him (No homo)


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 18, 2011)

Btw, I don't like the new position, 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> COD and frank sinatra are funny mix

Click to collapse



It should be indeed ...
It's 3:45 am here, so I'm thinking of taking a nap for some hours 
See ya later guys 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> COD and frank sinatra are funny mix

Click to collapse



Best. Idea. Evar

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning guys. Let's hit 1500 posts in a few more hours

Click to collapse



Morning Sakai! Look at my most recent picture of my desktop on Ubuntu and let me know what you think


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Btw, I don't like the new position,
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Agreed, but no homo.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Morning Sakai! Look at my most recent picture of my desktop on Ubuntu and let me know what you think

Click to collapse



Text me the pic. Tapatalk blows 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Aug 18, 2011)

Its like that old gears of war commercial with mad world.  A lot of action with music that doesn't fit but is still awesome.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyone else wonder what TRIM has been up to?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Anyone else wonder what TRIM has been up to?

Click to collapse



A lot? 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> A lot?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Modding around like a baws?


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 18, 2011)

It's 3 AM here, I'll sleep now. Good night

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Modding around like a baws?

Click to collapse



Leik a bau5. Come on don.

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

Goodnight Dave and Dex


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> It's 3 AM here, I'll sleep now. Good night
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Fvck my boss. If I'm not back in 8 hours, assume that I'm in the slammer for murdering him. 

Gtg go work, guys


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Fvck my boss. If I'm not back in 8 hours, assume that I'm in the slammer for murdering him.
> 
> Gtg go work, guys

Click to collapse



Should we paypal bail $?

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Anyone else wonder what TRIM has been up to?

Click to collapse



Closing that awesome 1 hand or 2 hand thread I just had the chance to read booo, it was funny

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Aug 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Should we paypal bail $?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I'll donate.   Fer serious


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I'll donate.   Fer serious

Click to collapse



+1, anything for Sky. No homo. Haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> +1, anything for Sky. No homo. Haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



That's a good short for Sakai... I think I will steal that

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 18, 2011)

TRM has been working...you know...the place you go to earn a living instead of mooching off your parents while u hang out in her basement all day trolling forums


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

Phillies 9, Dbacks 2 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> TRM has been working...you know...the place you go to earn a living instead of mooching off your parents while u hang out in her basement all day trolling forums

Click to collapse



Hey, I pay my dues.

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> TRM has been working...you know...the place you go to earn a living instead of mooching off your parents while u hang out in her basement all day trolling forums

Click to collapse



First off, ouch.

Secondly, I don't troll.

Thirdly, I'm going to college and don't have money for anything else.

Fourthly, I don't live in the basement.

Fifthly, it's not very mod like of you to be mean to people for no reason.  

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> First off, ouch.
> 
> Secondly, I don't troll.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was not singling you out. I was talking to all internetkind  did I push a button?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 18, 2011)

mmm whiskey


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I was not singling you out. I was talking to all internetkind  did I push a button?

Click to collapse



Indeed you did, I thought you were singling me out because you quoted me. Which kinda made me assume you were talking to me. It's kinda like looking at me, but talking to a group of people, instead off looking out into the open.

Edit: Unless you weren't quoting me and I was just trippin'...

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Indeed you did, I thought you were singling me out because you quoted me. Which kinda made me assume you were talking to me. It's kinda like looking at me, but talking to a group of people, instead off looking out into the open.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



awe, i sorry twitchie. I did not quote u, just rsponded to your question


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> awe, i sorry twitchie. I did not quote u, just rsponded to your question

Click to collapse



Man....I was trippin' haha xD 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Man....I was trippin' haha xD
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



you should watch your step so you dont hurt yourself


----------



## RinZo (Aug 18, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> mmm whiskey

Click to collapse




You drinking jack??


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 18, 2011)

Fortunately or not, I did not manage to kill my boss. 

And no, I don't need bail money. I need a personal assistant to deal with all the crap my boss is throwing at me. It seems to him that competence in a single area of MY personal interest will result in competence in ALL areas that I completely and absolutely loathe. 

/rant-ish?

Anyway, I'll be on/off for some time being, what with the next few weeks being ultra-taxing and ultra-busy. Be alert for my ninja-like sudden posts. 

Stay safe, y'all.

@TRM: Would you feel freaked out if someone suddenly sent you flowers, like two weeks after your birthday? AND would you freak out less if it was sent to your house or to your workplace/classroom?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 18, 2011)

oh yes. is there any other>


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Fortunately or not, I did not manage to kill my boss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My birthday is Monday , you sending me flowers? awe how swweet. Jk, I know who you are talking about. I would find it very romantic however where you send them is delicate. For instance, I would be fine with being sent flowers to my work because I am comfortable with my staff. Does she live with her family? Would she be imbarase easily?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 18, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> oh yes. is there any other>

Click to collapse



Problem is, Ms TiBo is going to face her exams next week. I would NOT make any move until and unless her exams are over (I have got to be a positive influence, right?) so I can't send it earlier. 

Current choices on where/when to send are:
1. To her home (and hope it didn't get intercepted by family members)
2. To her classroom (and I will need to get a spy)
3. Personally (and I will need to engineer some sort of an alone moment)

Other than that, I'm kinda stumped as to what to gift to her.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Problem is, Ms TiBo is going to face her exams next week. I would NOT make any move until and unless her exams are over (I have got to be a positive influence, right?) so I can't send it earlier.
> 
> Current choices on where/when to send are:
> 1. To her home (and hope it didn't get intercepted by family members)
> ...

Click to collapse



Your d!ck?

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 18, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> My birthday is Monday , you sending me flowers? awe how swweet. Jk, I know who you are talking about. I would find it very romantic however where you send them is delicate. For instance, I would be fine with being sent flowers to my work because I am comfortable with my staff. Does she live with her family? Would she be imbarase easily?

Click to collapse



She lives with her sister. Embarrass easily? Possibly. She is kinda shy-ish, but very friendly. 

I hoped that she would think of it as a romantic gift too... sorta like an announcement of my intentions, kinda way? 

p/s: Didn't know your birthday was coming up. 22nd is the date for my exam results too. If it's good, I will dedicate something to you. Not sure what yet, though. What can a creepy 26-yo guy getcha?

@Watt: =.= trying to keep clean bro. I'd get murdered for that. And if I survive that I'll probably kill myself.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> She lives with her sister. Embarrass easily? Possibly. She is kinda shy-ish, but very friendly.
> 
> I hoped that she would think of it as a romantic gift too... sorta like an announcement of my intentions, kinda way?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know where youre coming from sakai. I have a big enough age difference as it is. Just trying to make you laugh

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I know where youre coming from sakai. I have a big enough age difference as it is. Just trying to make you laugh
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Dude, nearly made me cry. I'ma keep this one clean coz I have a feeling that she's the one and I'd kill myself if I managed to ruin it.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Dude, nearly made me cry. I'ma keep this one clean coz I have a feeling that she's the one and I'd kill myself if I managed to ruin it.

Click to collapse



Lets not kill ourselves. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Lets not kill ourselves.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Let's not make me cry over this girl then.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Why? It would be cool.

Click to collapse



Not until I have exhausted every single avenue possible.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Why? It would be cool.

Click to collapse



What is up with you and killing yourself? Seriously? We don't need suicide in the mafia. Also, suicide is for weaker willed people.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What is up with you and killing yourself? Seriously? We don't need suicide in the mafia. Also, suicide is for weaker willed people.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



+9000

Suicide is the loser's way out.

@Milad: I'm sick of being nice and supportive. Don't make me pull you out of depression by your balls.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Made no comment.

Click to collapse



You said suicide would be cool. I would appreciate if you didn't joke about suicide like that.  Por favor? I'm not sure if you were joking but I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Made no comment.

Click to collapse



Not sure what's going through your mind there, buddy. Level with me, otherwise I can't help you at all, buddy.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Not sure what's going through your mind there, buddy. Level with me, otherwise I can't help you at all, buddy.

Click to collapse



Oh god, lets not start overly calling people buddy...







-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 18, 2011)

WTf is that?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> WTf is that?

Click to collapse



Lmao Wolverine!  I just google "New Wolverine Anime" and that bs showed up. He looks very.....not manly.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Lmao Wolverine!  I just google "New Wolverine Anime" and that bs showed up. He looks very.....not manly.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Features too sharp. I can't take it.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Features too sharp. I can't take it.

Click to collapse



I despise the way they made him.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I just watched Rango. Good film. I'm sleepy, going to sleep. Hopefully for.. nvm.

Click to collapse



Oh Milad, stop. You're the only one who thinks you don't deserve to live better. You're the only one holding you back.  Even if life sucks and it's depressing we all deserve to live happy. Trust me. I have a lot of moments where I could be miserable and depressed but I personally think being upset about things is a waste of time. Sometimes I hold it in and repress things, and that's not good either but it's much better than always being depressed. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 18, 2011)

****! I'm making one too many mistakes. This is stressful...


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey hey hey!
Good mornin' people 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey man. I'm under tremendous pressure. fsk it!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

Why? Is it because of your boss?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Why? Is it because of your boss?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



My ex-colleague built up a pile of ****-bricks in her work. My boss gladly accepted the pile because it meant less work for him.

Now the **** has definitely hit the fan, so I'm picking up the mess.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> My ex-colleague built up a pile of ****-bricks in her work. My boss gladly accepted the pile because it meant less work for him.
> 
> Now the **** has definitely hit the fan, so I'm picking up the mess.

Click to collapse



Wow! I'd kill that guy. Hope you get rid of it fast...

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Wow! I'd kill that guy. Hope you get rid of it fast...
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Normally, I'd take it in stride, but my boss seem to think that I'm underworked somehow, hence... fsk it.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Normally, I'd take it in stride, but my boss seem to think that I'm underworked somehow, hence... fsk it.

Click to collapse



Need help? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Need help?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



I seriously doubt that will help =.=

I need a PA, and right now.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 18, 2011)

Unlucky Sakai, and hey 

Sorry in the 40 minutes I fell asleep 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 18, 2011)

Random pic







Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Random pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes!

And today's work is done. Ish...


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yes!
> 
> And today's work is done. Ish...

Click to collapse



Btw, have you decided about the new phone already?

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

Bawlz

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 18, 2011)

Any reason why boot manager takes.. forever 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Any reason why boot manager takes.. forever
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Uh idk?

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 18, 2011)

Morning guys

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 18, 2011)

Morning 

Can't get it working, ill try later 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 18, 2011)

I bought this Spanish learning app. But before I bought it I asked the dev if it had app2sd, he said yes. It's 43mb. Anyways, it says it fails to move because of copyright protection whenever I try to move it. The dev talked to me a bit after, but then just gave up I guess. Anyone have any ideas?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm getting the SGS 2 on Sunday. Or so.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm getting the SGS 2 on Sunday. Or so.

Click to collapse



Lucky *** Congrats


@DD Unlucky, how about move with adb or something manually?

I forgot what you put.Milad.. ill answer in a sec 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys, what do you think of HTC Vigor? Should I wait for it instead of buying Sensation or EVO 3D?

Click to collapse



Look at the screen Res,I'd say, either wait or go evo,  atleast then if something better comes out you have the 3D of evo but thats nnice, personally I want that Xamio phone (spelt wrong but the one with miui)

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lucky **** Congrats
> 
> 
> @DD Unlucky, how about move with adb or something manually?
> ...

Click to collapse



If I knew how I would

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> If I knew how I would
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



XD fair enough  I don't use A2SD and probably never will, no use for me  too much hassle IMO 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lucky ****  Congrats
> 
> 
> @DD Unlucky, how about move with adb or something manually?
> ...

Click to collapse



Lucky only if I get it for free. Any payment = I earned it.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 18, 2011)

OMG I want thesehttp://www.razerzone.com/tiamat/en My current headset hurts my ears

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lucky only if I get it for free. Any payment = I earned it.

Click to collapse



Fair point, but anyway, hope you enjoy 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> IKR? I think I'll wait for it. It's just too good to resist. I may have my Desire fixed so I can keep it.

Click to collapse



Awesome  bet it'll be expencive though 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awesome  bet it'll be expencive though
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



The article I read said 180. So not to bad

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hopefully I'll have money by the time it's out.
> A2SD is great. Without it my phone would be garbage. 140 MB internal memory? Nice move HTC.

Click to collapse



Hopefully 

Ahhaa, I got like 2gb that might be why I don't use 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, 2 GB is more than enough. But the problem is solved for me too, with 1 GB ext and custom nand partitions, I have more plenty of space.
> Now if you'll excuse me guys I have to take a shower.

Click to collapse



Yeah and okay 

Seeya

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey dd, I think he was talking about HTC Vigor. Those headsets looked amazing though.

Click to collapse



I see that now... had trouble seeing it in the sunshine before tho.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys, what do you think of HTC Vigor? Should I wait for it instead of buying Sensation or EVO 3D?

Click to collapse



That's my next phone

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hopefully I'll have money by the time it's out.
> A2SD is great. Without it my phone would be garbage. 140 MB internal memory? Nice move HTC.

Click to collapse



140 mb internal? You running pure sense 3?!

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

<   awesome


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's the default internal memory, with 250 MB for system and 40 MB for cache. But Now I have CM7 Hboot, with 300 MB for apps, 5 MB for cache, and 145 MB for system. The rest in on sd ext. I have only 400 MB free on my 1.1 GB sd ext.
> And no, only Sense 2.1 + Sense 3.0 lockscreen. Sense 3.0 is too heavy for Desire.

Click to collapse



Wow. I have 724 mb for internal, unknown cache, 8gb a2sd and 16 gb memory card. Your phone has bad memory, made the same time too. Tf?

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> All Desire's have 512 MB ROM. Your phone has 1 GB ROM. It's the main difference apart from being uglier and being for Verizon.

Click to collapse



Ma phones sexy. My girlfriend thinks so.  and y u no want verizon milad!
Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Haha so true. Winmo sucks big donkey wieners

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Cause I'm a bau5

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ma phones sexy. My girlfriend thinks so.  and y u no want verizon milad!
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Husam! Y u no buy android phone and sell winmo pos! 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @watt. My phones looks better! Verizon is CDMA so no global roaming but I don't care I have no Verizon here, only Irancell and Hamrah-e Aval (first comrade, sorta) also Talia which is pretty much dead.

Click to collapse



No way. I have captivate buttons, not hard buttons, the same oj, and the back of my phone and intervals are so much better looking

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @watt. My phones looks better! Verizon is CDMA so no global roaming but I don't care I have no Verizon here, only Irancell and Hamrah-e Aval (first comrade, sorta) also Talia which is pretty much dead.

Click to collapse



cuz im going back to jerusalem this sunday


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> cuz im going back to jerusalem this sunday

Click to collapse



Bum. :b

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Bum. :b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



nah i have family there


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> The back of your phone made me throw up. But I agree the capacitive buttons are better.
> 
> Also, it's capacitive not captivate.

Click to collapse



View attachment 693061
This sexiness made you throw up?!

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Did you get a drivers license finally?

Click to collapse



no hopefully when i come back

mums... god listens to them when he shouldn't


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It reminds me of a fat man's belly with several layers of fat on top of each other.

Click to collapse



That's with the 3500 extended battery. Not now. Its easy to hold cause of the ridges

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 18, 2011)

*redacted*

Whoops! 


Don't post while drunk, kiddies


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

Bump, mafia

Y u no bump thread? 

Good morning. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 18, 2011)

I bumped it. Wasn't sane and nearly trolled someone who didn't deserve it. Now I'm heading off to sleep. Moar work waiting for me tomorrow.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I bumped it. Wasn't sane and nearly trolled someone who didn't deserve it. Now I'm heading off to sleep. Moar work waiting for me tomorrow.

Click to collapse



Goodnight Sakai 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

Testicles

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Testicles
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



That is all? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2rwbBbg0UI&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 18, 2011)

After watching this I realised that I will probably never buy a cod game again
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDDfPxF3EFE


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> After watching this I realised that I will probably never buy a cod game again
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDDfPxF3EFE

Click to collapse



That looks amazing. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Family Guy sucks. (season 9 I mean)

Click to collapse



Milad, y u so conflicting? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What?
> 10char

Click to collapse



Sometimes you are conflicting haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 18, 2011)

So whats everyone up to today?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> So whats everyone up to today?

Click to collapse



I'm going to the cheesecake factory today 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I'm going to the cheesecake factory today
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Lucky Send me a piece


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lucky Send me a piece

Click to collapse



Never! I'm going to eat soooo much  By the way, I hope you know its a restaurant. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello Twitch,Milad and DD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Never! I'm going to eat soooo much  By the way, I hope you know its a restaurant.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Haha, must be american. I was picturing a huge store full of nothing but cheescakes


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

> > Originally Posted by twitch351<br />
> > Never! I'm going to eat soooo much  By the way, I hope you know its a restaurant. <br />
> > <br />
> > -My signature is so much better than yours-
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



It is. As far as I know.  It is known for it's cheesecakes, obviously...

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello Twitch,Milad and DD

Click to collapse



Hi David! How are you? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello Twitch,Milad and DD

Click to collapse



Hey david, how goes it?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It is. As far as I know.  It is known for it's cheesecakes, obviously...
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



4* resturant?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, heading back to work. See you mafios later


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well, heading back to work. See you mafios later

Click to collapse



later D


----------



## RinZo (Aug 18, 2011)

Only two more hours of workkkkkk

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Only two more hours of workkkkkk
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



it will be over soon, just relax


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> 4* resturant?

Click to collapse



No, *3.5 haha  And a 4* restaurant would be EB Greens, they have AMAZING steak, on a whole nother level of fantastic.  

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it will be over soon, just relax

Click to collapse



Hi Husam! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hi Husam!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



hey devan whats up?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 18, 2011)

@twitch Im good still getting points so i can cram in more entries for the 150 bucks to win 

also the cheesecake factory kicks ass, just wish it wasn't so damn expensive 

Later DD

What up invisible husam? 

Hey Rinzo


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> @twitch Im good still getting points so i can cram in more entries for the 150 bucks to win
> 
> also the cheesecake factory kicks ass, just wish it wasn't so damn expensive
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



noting mutsh 

wbu?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> noting mutsh
> 
> wbu?

Click to collapse



omg, i just noticed your over 10000 post 

Congrats!!


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 18, 2011)

I got rejected
Bow I'm a spammers

So whats IP?

Just the Way You Are


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> omg, i just noticed your over 10000 post
> 
> Congrats!!

Click to collapse



aw thx 
nice to have you bqck hookah dave 



Aiduharan said:


> I got rejected
> Bow I'm a spammers
> 
> So whats IP?
> ...

Click to collapse



Internet Protocol


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 18, 2011)

What's that good for

Just the Way You Are


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> What's that good for
> 
> Just the Way You Are

Click to collapse



connecting to the internet 

some people say IP referring to the IP address


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

Breasts. 
That is all good citizens

Your phone has now contracted phone AIDS. Shoulda used protection while rooting. LD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 18, 2011)

So i was just told that my office will be closed tommorow due to re-tiling the floors.

So today is my Friday


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Fact: In Iran Fridays are the end of the week. Saturday is the start of the week.

Click to collapse



duh, fact, the rest of the middle east is
except for israel, the week ends on saturday


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 18, 2011)

Sparky says hi....I say I gotta go....

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Fact: In Iran Fridays are the end of the week. Saturday is the start of the week.

Click to collapse



That is not how it is here 

and that sucks


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 18, 2011)

Bump

Just the Way You Are


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky says hi....I say I gotta go....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Hi BD!!!

How was the carnival? 

OMG Me u and husam all posted the exact time!!!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

hi bd 


@dave, lol, i knew i saw a bd post, i thought i was seeing stuff xD


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

:b hi milad, hus, bd, twitch, david, whoever is lurking/ghosts

Your phone has now contracted phone AIDS. Shoulda used protection while rooting. LD


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 18, 2011)

I live invnorth Korea 

Just the Way You Are


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 18, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> I live invnorth Korea
> 
> Just the Way You Are

Click to collapse



I can't remember. Is that the Communist side?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I can't remember. Is that the Communist side?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



That it is

Your phone has now contracted phone AIDS. Shoulda used protection while rooting. LD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> That it is
> 
> Your phone has now contracted phone AIDS. Shoulda used protection while rooting. LD

Click to collapse



Sucks to be him

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sucks to be him
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



It must. I have a headache, gonna put clothes away then nappy time for meh

Your phone has now contracted phone AIDS. Shoulda used protection while rooting. LD


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 18, 2011)

Well living on a border means that u have access, even tough its illegal 

Just the Way You Are


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

View attachment 693313

Your phone has now contracted phone AIDS. Shoulda used protection while rooting. LD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 18, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> Well living on a border means that u have access, even tough its illegal
> 
> Just the Way You Are

Click to collapse



Pics or it didn't happen

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Aiduharan (Aug 18, 2011)

No, I'm still alive

Just the Way You Are


----------



## RinZo (Aug 18, 2011)

Whats up ladies and gents


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 18, 2011)

Dayum,  unlcuky A, so you have a job?

Also hey  also MiUi is looking awesome  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello Max & Rinzo 

I now have 94 entries for the 150 bucks to win


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi all 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## RinZo (Aug 18, 2011)

sup there dex


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello Max & Rinzo
> 
> I now have 94 entries for the 150 bucks to win

Click to collapse



Entries for what now? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dayum,  unlcuky A, so you have a job?
> 
> Also hey  also MiUi is looking awesome
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ewwwh

Your phone has now contracted phone AIDS. Shoulda used protection while rooting. LD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 18, 2011)

macaronymax said:


> entries for what now? :d
> 
> sent from my htc vision using tapatalk

Click to collapse



$150  cash!!!  :d:d:d


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 18, 2011)

has anyone played

" Dragon, Fly! "

If not download from android market, its awesome 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ewwwh
> 
> Your phone has now contracted phone AIDS. Shoulda used protection while rooting. LD

Click to collapse



What you Mean? 


@David awesome  can I enter ? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sorry for triple post but has anyone played
> 
> " Dragon, Fly! "
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ya i played it but tiny wings is better on ipod touch 

An awesome game tho for android is Lane Splitter and its free, once u start playing you cant stop!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> What you Mean?
> 
> 
> @David awesome  can I enter ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Ummm i  don't know considering its a local city and state thing


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya i played it but tiny wings is better on ipod touch
> 
> An awesome game tho for android is Lane Splitter and its free, once u start playing you cant stop!!!!

Click to collapse



 Ahh okay ill try that as well, but I got a bronze dinosaur 

I'll try that too 


And awhh damn 
Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## RinZo (Aug 18, 2011)

@david.  Sup pimp


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> @david.  Sup pimp

Click to collapse



not much, ready to leave work since its my friday!!!!!! 

I keep playing lane splitter to kill time but its not killing enough time


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dayum,  unlcuky A, so you have a job?
> 
> Also hey  also MiUi is looking awesome
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ewwww MIUI


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 18, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> ewwww MIUI

Click to collapse



XD, it's good!  and  it will be CM7 aswell when I daul boot  

How's ya phone? Fixed? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 18, 2011)

Also David, give me a score to beat? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## RinZo (Aug 18, 2011)

I want tacos but I refuse to eat taco bell


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Dragon, Fly! is nice. I played it. Yeah, tiny wings is better. But since *beep* Apple, I'll stick with Dragon, Fly!.
> 
> Hey, that Aiduharan (or whatever) guy got banned for good?

Click to collapse



He did? Was it because its illegal for him to be here?  

And yeah its cool 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD, it's good!  and  it will be CM7 aswell when I daul boot
> 
> How's ya phone? Fixed?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes. The G2 is back in service 



And don't let husam see this


----------



## RinZo (Aug 18, 2011)

Bahaha what'd he get banned for???


and how long has dragon fly been on the market.  I love tiny wings


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 18, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Yes. The G2 is back in service
> 
> 
> 
> And don't let husam see this

Click to collapse



 good, how'd you fix? 


And XD similar to the trollogen mod one 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Also David, give me a score to beat?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



wheely score 0f 50

score of: 6466


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Check 2 pages back, his post looks weird, no avatar, no post count and clicking on his name wont do anything.

Click to collapse



Maybe they caught him :eel: if a mod is lurking can you tell us what he did? Or goto ModCP and see the reason left, thanks 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> wheely score 0f 50
> 
> score of: 6466

Click to collapse



9000 something, 3rd go, like a bawse   xD

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## RinZo (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Check 2 pages back, his post looks weird, no avatar, no post count and clicking on his name wont do anything.

Click to collapse



Haha it says hes a guest now.  Weird

I also like tiny wings more than thins


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 18, 2011)

9605

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 9000 something, 3rd go, like a bawse   xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



how long of a wheelie?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Haha it says hes a guest now.  Weird
> 
> I also like tiny wings more than thins

Click to collapse



I need to try out tiny wings 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> how long of a wheelie?

Click to collapse



Not sure 

@Milad,xD no its the word eek not being in my predictive text with new rom  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## RinZo (Aug 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I need to try out tiny wings
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Tiny wings costs money.  I bought it a long time ago at least dragon fly is free.

:eel: =


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Haha it says hes a guest now.  Weird
> 
> I also like tiny wings more than thins

Click to collapse



my thoughts exactly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 18, 2011)

29 second wheely  not at 50 yet 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## RinZo (Aug 18, 2011)

What game are you guys playing?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1183191

i find the op funny


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1183191
> 
> i find the op funny

Click to collapse



XD


@rinzo,  dragon fly and lane switcher 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> What game are you guys playing?

Click to collapse



Lane splitting its sick!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 29 second wheely  not at 50 yet
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i got 56 now, so close to a minute


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, has any of you watched the alien movies? I like those kinda movies but I'm not too good with horror, is it too scary?

Click to collapse



to me no i dont think they are scary they are more weird then scary.. 

i like scary movies tho

in my opinion alien is not very scary


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i got 56 now, so close to a minute

Click to collapse



Damn, nice one 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @dave, is it gross?
> 
> Guys, who's idea was nandroid backups? I want o personally thank him.

Click to collapse



sorta...


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> good, how'd you fix?
> 
> 
> And XD similar to the trollogen mod one
> ...

Click to collapse



1) T-Mobile replaced it 

2) Trollogenmod has a splashscreen?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> How did you get them to replace it??

Click to collapse



Tmo replaces phones if you tell them you rooted it

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Nice, although it voids the warranty.

Click to collapse



They still do it

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Haha it says hes a guest now.  Weird
> 
> I also like tiny wings more than thins

Click to collapse



Wasn't he the OrangeAssassin guy?

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Wasn't he the OrangeAssassin guy?
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



He was

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> He was
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



And changed his username 3 times  And judging from his sig, he likes justin beaver. Ewww

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> How did you get them to replace it??

Click to collapse



Call them and say "Hey, my phone doesn't turn on at all" (which it didn't)


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 19, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Call them and say "Hey, my phone doesn't turn on at all" (which it didn't)

Click to collapse



Wasn't it close to gingerbread update time for the g2 also?

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 19, 2011)

It's quiet in here... to quiet

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's quiet in here... to quiet
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



*too.

Get your grammer right.


----------



## RinZo (Aug 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> *too.
> 
> Get your grammer right.

Click to collapse



WOOP WOOP grammar popo


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Wasn't it close to gingerbread update time for the g2 also?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Yes. But I'm on Gingerbread Sense


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 19, 2011)

Heya RinZo. How's life treating ya?


----------



## RinZo (Aug 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Heya RinZo. How's life treating ya?

Click to collapse



Pretty good ATM.  Just came home with some new undies and a new scent.  On the way in to my apt some guy offered to smoke me out haha.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Pretty good ATM.  Just came home with some *new undies and a new scent*.  On the way in to my apt some guy offered to smoke me out haha.

Click to collapse



Used undies, by any chance?


----------



## RinZo (Aug 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Used undies, by any chance?

Click to collapse



The only ones I buy!.  They were from a garage sale


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> The only ones I buy!.  They were from a garage sale

Click to collapse



Ahaha, rinzo your high class all the way.


----------



## RinZo (Aug 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ahaha, rinzo your high class all the way.

Click to collapse



Haha no doubt.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Haha no doubt.

Click to collapse



Real classy. Did it come pre-stained?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Real classy. Did it come pre-stained?

Click to collapse



Or even washed


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Real classy. Did it come pre-stained?

Click to collapse



Probably a self-stain service center


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 19, 2011)

@ Sakai. I approve of your new sig


----------



## RinZo (Aug 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> @ Sakai. I approve of your new sig

Click to collapse



I agree tis a nice sig.  And I'll take care of the stains myself.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> @ Sakai. I approve of your new sig

Click to collapse





RinZo said:


> I agree tis a nice sig.  And I'll take care of the stains myself.

Click to collapse



Thanks. I grabbed it from LifeHacker, although the quote was originally from one Albert Einstein, so I claim fair use. 

It is a cause I agree with, because kids in my country are being forced to think that studying is the only way up. 



rr5678 said:


> Probably a self-stain service center

Click to collapse



We could start a trend. Pre-stained undies


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey guys, what's going on? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 19, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hey guys, what's going on?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



What's up banana hammock


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> What's up banana hammock

Click to collapse



I'm full of steak 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 19, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I'm full of steak
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Sounds good.  What kind of steak???


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Sounds good.  What kind of steak???

Click to collapse



NY Strip.  I'm so full, I'm sleepy haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 19, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> NY Strip.  I'm so full, I'm sleepy haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I'm a big fan of strips....clubs and steaks muahah


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm bored...


----------



## RinZo (Aug 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm bored...

Click to collapse



Me too.  That guy hasn't called me yet.  I'm actually hoping he doesn't my gf will be  home soon


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm bored...

Click to collapse



Rob a bank. Spy on the neighbors. Eat a banana. So many things to do in life, but yet your bored

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm waiting for my boss...


----------



## RinZo (Aug 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Rob a bank. Spy on the neighbors. Eat a banana. So many things to do in life, but yet your bored
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



You cant eat Twitch !!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> You cant eat Twitch !!

Click to collapse



Twitch isn't the only bananer in the world

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Aug 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Twitch isn't the only bananer in the world
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



True but he's #1 in my heart


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> True but he's #1 in my heart

Click to collapse



He's probably the only banana I'll never eat.


----------



## RinZo (Aug 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> He's probably the only banana I'll never eat.

Click to collapse



You can't has all the nanners


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> True but he's #1 in my heart

Click to collapse



so now you caught teh ghey too?

it's infesting our mafia


----------



## RinZo (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> so now you caught teh ghey too?
> 
> it's infesting our mafia

Click to collapse



You started it!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> You started it!

Click to collapse



True that. Don't start it if you can't handle it

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> You started it!

Click to collapse



No I didn't it was Dan Wilson, then Max caught it and spread it


----------



## RinZo (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No I didn't it was Dan Wilson, then Max caught it and spread it

Click to collapse



Like a wilder fire out of control


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 19, 2011)

Hurrah for bosses making unreasonable demands!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> hurrah for bosses making unreasonable demands!

Click to collapse



hurrraaaahhhhhhh


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 19, 2011)

Pen15. 
That is all.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 19, 2011)

Haza! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 19, 2011)

Everyone, I'm pooping haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Pen15.
> That is all.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Nearly googled it. fsk!


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> True but he's #1 in my heart

Click to collapse



Awww, I hope I'm everyone's #1 banana in there heart. If that's not the case, then you should get that checked out because it's not natural to have a banana stock in your heart. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi everyone 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 19, 2011)

foreveralone


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



sup devan


to sleep or not to sleep? (it's 6:07)


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> foreveralone

Click to collapse



I'm not forever alone...? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sup devan
> 
> 
> to sleep or not to sleep? (it's 6:07)

Click to collapse



I wouldn't sleep.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 19, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Hey twitch,how goes it? Still tired?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I wouldn't sleep.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I just chose to 

later


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey twitch,how goes it? Still tired?

Click to collapse



Still VERY tired, but I think I'ma play spiral knights  

Also, goodnight Husam! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Still VERY tired, but I think I'ma play spiral knights
> 
> Also, goodnight Husam!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



It's morning!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> It's morning!!!

Click to collapse



Good, night. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 19, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Still VERY tired, but I think I'ma play spiral knights
> 
> Also, goodnight Husam!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Sounds like a good idea. my bro just lost internet conection, so no mas skype 
 i will be online soon too


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sounds like a good idea. my bro just lost internet conection, so no mas skype
> i will be online soon too

Click to collapse



We were planning mass skype? Awesome, I'll start a run and invite you.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 19, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> We were planning mass skype? Awesome, I'll start a run and invite you.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



lol, not mass skype... no mas skype


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 19, 2011)

i hate rain....


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> i hate rain....

Click to collapse



I love rain.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I love rain.

Click to collapse



Ruins my night out....

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ruins my night out....
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Sry, but I like rain...


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm tired....and chasing little kids around a "firehouse" is for the birds   
 G nite
Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 19, 2011)

I like rain on certain occasions.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm tired....and chasing little kids around a "firehouse" is for the birds
> G nite
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Goodnight 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm tired....and chasing little kids around a "firehouse" is for the birds
> G nite
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Sounds adorable.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Sounds adorable.

Click to collapse



Nooooo, I DESPISE children.  They are inherently EVIL. But I know I'd love children of my own.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 19, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Nooooo, I DESPISE children.  They are inherently EVIL. But I know I'd love children of my own.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I lurve all them kids. Even the smelly one with a permanent runny nose. 

When I have kids he'll be my social experiment into training the ultimate human being.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I lurve all them kids. Even the smelly one with a permanent runny nose.
> 
> When I have kids he'll be my social experiment into training the ultimate human being.

Click to collapse



Thank you Sky 

And yeah, that's what I plan on doing with my child too, but I think I'll screw them up more than help them...I don't think I'll be a good Dad.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 19, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Nooooo, I DESPISE children.  They are inherently EVIL. But I know I'd love children of my own.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



so which one is it?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 19, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> so which one is it?

Click to collapse



I hate every child except my own.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 19, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Thank you Sky
> 
> And yeah, that's what I plan on doing with my child too, but I think I'll screw them up more than help them...I don't think I'll be a good Dad.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I wonder if my future wifey will agree to birthing more than a handful...


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I wonder if my future wifey will agree to birthing more than a handful...

Click to collapse



How many is that going to be? And ffffuuu, I need .50 more cents!  Why does it have to be so difficult to buy a cheaply cute necklace for her?! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 19, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> How many is that going to be? And ffffuuu, I need .50 more cents!  Why does it have to be so difficult to buy a cheaply cute necklace for her?!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Maybe a football team of sorts? I'm not sure at this moment. I just don't wanna push the tipping point when she becomes... you know... like a tub of lard kinda way?

p/s: sent 3 buckeroos.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Maybe a football team of sorts? I'm not sure at this moment. I just don't wanna push the tipping point when she becomes... you know... like a tub of lard kinda way?
> 
> p/s: sent 3 buckeroos.

Click to collapse



I don't think she wants her vaginal canal to be a hallway so probably not.

Wow, thank you 

I'll show you what I'm getting:

http://cgi.ebay.com/SWEET-COUPLE-Necklace-Jewelry-Heart-Leather-Chain-REtro-/160636848371 

I saved up  Our anniversary is this Tuesday.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 19, 2011)

Good mornng twitch, sky  

whats up? anyone seen the leaked htc holiday thread?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 19, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Good mornng twitch, sky
> 
> whats up? anyone seen the leaked htc holiday thread?

Click to collapse



Nope, how is it? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice. And here I am, being slightly depressed that I can't make any move as yet.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nice. And here I am, being slightly depressed that I can't make any move as yet.

Click to collapse



You'll be able to, as they say, patience is a virtue. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 19, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You'll be able to, as they say, patience is a virtue.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I still need a line or so for the flowers, as well as trying to plan what to say after giving her the flowers. Will she reject me? Or will she accept? I have no idea.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 19, 2011)

well here.. 
ro.product.model=HTC Holiday
ro.build.version.release=2.3.4
ro.board.platform=msm8660
ro.product.processor = 1.2 GHz dualcore
ro.product.ram = 1GB
ro.product.display_resolution = 4.5 inch QHD resolution (540*960)
ro.product.main_camera = 8M
ro.product.front_camera = 1.3M
ro.product.bluetooth = 3.0
ro.product.wifi = 802.11 b/g/n​At&T for USA


it also says sense 3.5 

although it might be fake... a guy found it on the street  

what do you think? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1219022


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I still need a line or so for the flowers, as well as trying to plan what to say after giving her the flowers. Will she reject me? Or will she accept? I have no idea.

Click to collapse



It's terrifying, isn't it? I have to say though, I have complete confidence in you.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 19, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> well here..
> ro.product.model=HTC Holiday
> ro.build.version.release=2.3.4
> ro.board.platform=msm8660
> ...

Click to collapse



On the street? Wtf? I'm not sure how to take suck "credible" information...

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 19, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> well here..
> ro.product.model=HTC Holiday
> ro.build.version.release=2.3.4
> ro.board.platform=msm8660
> ...

Click to collapse



Other than a slight processor bump, doesn't seem all that different from a Sensation. 



twitch351 said:


> It's terrifying, isn't it? I have to say though, I have complete confidence in you.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I wish I have the same confidence in myself. I'm asking the sister for their home address. Planning to send the flowers to her home. I still need to engineer something... 

Working on the poem...

Should I use a haiku, or just some sweet formless lines?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I wish I have the same confidence in myself. I'm asking the sister for their home address. Planning to send the flowers to her home. I still need to engineer something...
> 
> Working on the poem...
> 
> Should I use a haiku, or just some sweet formless lines?

Click to collapse



i like haiku... 

so youre in love with mrs tibo huh?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Other than a slight processor bump, doesn't seem all that different from a Sensation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, agreed about the phone.

But whichever has more meaning to you.

I'm going to be heading to sleep, goodnight guys. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 19, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> i like haiku...
> 
> so youre in love with mrs tibo huh?

Click to collapse



Yeah. I really like her... although... I haven't seen her/talked to her all week. It's driving me nuts. 



twitch351 said:


> Yeah, agreed about the phone.
> 
> But whichever has more meaning to you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Night my favourite banana.


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 19, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I hate every child except my own.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



ah... selective!


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> * yawn* Good morning guys.
> 
> @twitch. I hate kids too. They suck.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



You pervert!


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 19, 2011)

It's 2:41, do you know where your phonedren are?


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> STFU Sakai. You very well know what I meant from "they suck". I'm no pedophile. But maybe you are...

Click to collapse



pedo


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 19, 2011)

I kid, I kid... why so sensitive? 

And if I'm a pedo, it's because I like kids, and I like having kids around. Adults are just too complicated sometimes, and kids don't judge you... much...


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 19, 2011)

Just got trolled by my tuition provider:


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Other than a slight processor bump, doesn't seem all that different from a Sensation.

Click to collapse



Actually 8660 is the same as 8260 (in Sensation) except it's CDMA

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 19, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Actually 8660 is the same as 8260 (in Sensation) except it's CDMA
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



You sure? I thought the numbers mean something.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

'Afternoon guys


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'Afternoon guys

Click to collapse



You alright? Sounds like you're sick (in the other thread). BTW, do you think I should regress from 5-string bass back to 4-string?

Entertaining a distant thought of buying a new bass (very distant).


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You alright? Sounds like you're sick (in the other thread). BTW, do you think I should regress from 5-string bass back to 4-string?
> 
> Entertaining a distant thought of buying a new bass (very distant).

Click to collapse



I think so, pain in my throat and slightly running nose

I never found any use of the 5th bass string , and 4 strings could give you thin neck which i prefer.

how goes it with you?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I think so, pain in my throat and slightly running nose
> 
> I never found any use of the 5th bass string , and 4 strings could give you thin neck which i prefer.
> 
> how goes it with you?

Click to collapse



Work, as usual. And waiting for stuff, actually. While stressing out that I can't get my stuff done. 


I do use the fifth string, although I'ma gonna need to experiment with the sound. I'm not too keen on the neck width, coz I played with this bass all my life. 

You should get medicated, though. Not sure if it'll break your fast, but I was told that it is allowed if you're sick.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Work, as usual. And waiting for stuff, actually. While stressing out that I can't get my stuff done.
> 
> 
> I do use the fifth string, although I'ma gonna need to experiment with the sound. I'm not too keen on the neck width, coz I played with this bass all my life.
> ...

Click to collapse



it will break my fast, I will survive until the evening, I'm not too sick

and only if you are too sick you can eat or drink


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it will break my fast, I will survive until the evening, I'm not too sick
> 
> and only if you are too sick you can eat or drink

Click to collapse



Ah, well. My body is a temple, and if it is sick, I must medicate properly. Anyways, enjoy your fast. I certainly enjoyed the bazaar. Time for me to go


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ah, well. My body is a temple, and if it is sick, I must medicate properly. Anyways, enjoy your fast. I certainly enjoyed the bazaar. Time for me to go

Click to collapse



okie dokie, cya later 

good luck with your bass quest


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You sure? I thought the numbers mean something.

Click to collapse



Well, EVO 3D: 8660
Sensation: 8260
So yeah, I'm pretty sure. The only thing I don't know: is 8660 CDMA only or is it GSM and CDMA?

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I think so, pain in my throat and slightly running nose
> 
> I never found any use of the 5th bass string , and 4 strings could give you thin neck which i prefer.
> 
> how goes it with you?

Click to collapse



So you play guitar, bass, drums,... How many instruments do you play? 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> So you play guitar, bass, drums,... How many instruments do you play?
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



the 3 you mentioned above, i tried keyboard, nice and easy for composing music

how's it going david?


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 19, 2011)

Ok guys, I need your suggestion. Should I keep the pickguard on the LP or not?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the 3 you mentioned above, i tried keyboard, nice and easy for composing music
> 
> how's it going david?

Click to collapse



You should also play kazoo  


Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ok guys, I need your suggestion. Should I keep the pickguard on the LP or not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i think you should keep it, you don't want the body to be scratched, it also can help you while strumming chords because it's skewed

the kazoo? looks like a weed pipe xD


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi hus, David, milad 


@Hus: got a flu?
@idavid: I'd say keep it, for the reasons husam posted + its nicer
 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hi hus, David, milad
> 
> 
> @Hus: got a flu?
> ...

Click to collapse



hey dex, what's up

could be only dehydration not sure


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey dex, what's up
> 
> could be only dehydration not sure

Click to collapse



Dehydration? Better drink some water and see a doctor 
my news: on the work with my father....

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Dehydration? Better drink some water and see a doctor
> my news: on the work with my father....
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



nah, it's usual i think, fasting from food and water

working with your father, that could be cool


----------



## RinZo (Aug 19, 2011)

What's cookin mafia


----------



## RinZo (Aug 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey rinzo.
> I'll finally take my phone to repair shop tomorrow. I'm tired of it's ****ing buttons.

Click to collapse



Should've got the iPhone.  It only has one button


----------



## RinZo (Aug 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Tell me to get the iPhone once more and I'll behead you.

Click to collapse



Hahaha I sowwy


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Tell me to get the iPhone once more and I'll behead you.

Click to collapse



get an iphone


----------



## RinZo (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> get an iphone

Click to collapse



OH snap.  Its on


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> OH snap.  Its on

Click to collapse



and by quoting me, you just said the same thing


----------



## RinZo (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> and by quoting me, you just said the same thing

Click to collapse



oh noes.  I like my head


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> oh noes.  I like my head

Click to collapse



nah, he  will blow to pieces not cut your head


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> On my way!!

Click to collapse



im not scared, i'll leave the door open for you


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Don't bother, I'll cut it with my chainsaw.

Click to collapse



is that what you cut your wrists with?

btw it's metal, you need more than a chainsaw


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Why the violence mates? y'all high?
> 
> Good day everybody

Click to collapse



the price of the iphone?

good day mate


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I knew it....if they find you even high from sniffing a sharpie you is in big trouble, aren't ya boy?
> 
> Soooooooooooo...wadayadoin'?

Click to collapse



didn't he just say


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, not yet I'm not. But I've told my friend to find some pot for me.

Click to collapse



This will probably be good for you

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Quiet you!
> 
> Attention deprived husam is deprived of attention
> 
> let us focus on him for a while.....what are you doing husam?

Click to collapse



nah, actually i don't like the attention, i like to keep a low profile always, maybe not on the internet 

anyway, listening to music and being bored

what about you


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> *husaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam!!!!!
> 
> **No, no ,no...wait, I said to concentrate on Husam for a bit.....how are  you felling Husam? How's life? How's the weather over there? How many  children do you plan to have when and if you plan to get married? and so  forth
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lamo 
im good mate, life is good, the weather is hot, not many maybe 2 or 3 and I am already married on facebook and thinking about divorce, or maybe we need counselling first


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Y?

Click to collapse



I personally believe that weed is good for the body and soul. Your personality will slightly change for the better, and not sure if this happens often, but it changes your metabolism. I lost 40pounds after I started smoking weed I used to be a fatty

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> What's his name?

Click to collapse



M_T_M


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey everyone 
In England 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I personally believe that weed is good for the body and soul. Your personality will slightly change for the better, and not sure if this happens often, but it changes your metabolism. I lost 40pounds after I started smoking weed I used to be a fatty
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



And it feels great  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey everyone
> In England
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hey maz, you knew it will end someday, didn't ya? 

how goes it?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey maz, you knew it will end someday, didn't ya?
> 
> how goes it?

Click to collapse



XD yeah 

Good thanks,  yourself? 

@Milad 2 weeks 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm over weight too, so that'll help! Awesome! I have lost around 20 KGs with diet though, but it's starting to get harder. So, I def. get some weed.

Click to collapse



Watch out for le munchies, that will not help 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD yeah
> 
> Good thanks,  yourself?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



im good hopefully


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> im good hopefully

Click to collapse



 why the hopefully? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> PWND!!! Like a boss

Click to collapse



lool

@max i think im down with something, like a cold, maybe nothing 

be back later guys


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Watch out for le munchies, that will not help
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



He speaks the truth And yeah, how could i have forgot to meantion how great it makes you feel.lol So how was the trip max?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 19, 2011)

Morning all.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 19, 2011)

I haz two moar days working at the carnival. Then, Sunday I iz working, at mai old cab company....mon= off, tue= off, wed? Maybe moar firehouse in, Carteret, NJ 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz two moar days working at the carnival. Then, Sunday I iz working, at mai old cab company....mon= off, tue= off, wed? Maybe moar firehouse in, Carteret, NJ
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Y u no wanna go to work?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I've got that covered, I do Atkins so, I can eat unlimited amounts of the permitted stuff.

Click to collapse



Fair enough 

@DD yeah, probably the best part  & Good thanks 

Also hey BD 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lool
> 
> @max i think im down with something, like a cold, maybe nothing
> 
> be back later guys

Click to collapse



Ah hope your alright  and seeya 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah hope your alright  and seeya
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yeah, me sure hope too, also my fb wife is cheating on me, but says not yet


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, me sure hope too, also my fb wife is cheating on me, but says not yet

Click to collapse



View attachment 694319

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 694319
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



no, that's milad, it's more like -->


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Dude! Y U post my picture?

Click to collapse



Damnit, sorry man.  go smoke some, get a gf, and you wont be foreveralone.jpg friend!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, that's milad, it's more like -->

Click to collapse



Just go kick him in the nuts man. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Just go kick him in the nuts man.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



him!!?, it's more like "them"


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> him!!?, it's more like "them"

Click to collapse



She's a slut?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> She's a slut?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



lol, no, just a troll


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Go get a gf? Yeah, right.

Click to collapse



And then you are wondering why some call you emo fag 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Go get a gf? Yeah, right.

Click to collapse



I think you are one of the few Mafia members who's face we haven't seen. Post it up 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> And then you are wondering why some call you emo fag
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



yup that 

just save your breath, we went through this like 9001 times

p.s it's emofag one word not 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 19, 2011)

*lurking* 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> *lurking*
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



for some reason the word lurk reminds me of leeches


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> for some reason the word lurk reminds me of leeches

Click to collapse



Lol, it reminds me of poop for some reason

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> for some reason the word lurk reminds me of leeches

Click to collapse



*sucking your blood*

Anyway brb, food 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> *sucking your blood*
> 
> Anyway brb, food
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



get of you blood sucker 

tyt


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> By the way, I'm not an EMOFAG!
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



that's what they all say


----------



## The El Guapo (Aug 19, 2011)

What's this thread about? 

Hello anyways


----------



## RinZo (Aug 19, 2011)

The El Guapo said:


> What's this thread about?
> 
> Hello anyways

Click to collapse



Its a family


----------



## The El Guapo (Aug 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's mafia, you got some balls to show up here...
> lol jk.

Click to collapse



I have some balls alright 






What do you all sell here?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

The El Guapo said:


> I have some balls alright
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



everything


----------



## The El Guapo (Aug 19, 2011)

Alright then.....I want a brand new phone


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 19, 2011)

The El Guapo said:


> Alright then.....I want a brand new phone

Click to collapse



We have a nice brand new Nokia 1100 for you. Price: 9500 $

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

The El Guapo said:


> Alright then.....I want a brand new phone

Click to collapse



you will have to pay in advance, but we are no responsible for the physical state of the goods


----------



## The El Guapo (Aug 19, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> We have a nice brand new Nokia 1100 for you. Price: 9500 $
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse




About to bust out laughing 

Been there done that...what else?


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Also, this is Mafia, you can't refuse that.

Click to collapse



That's right 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 19, 2011)

Or, I sell you my Sensation.
Price: 2 Sensations

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

Who killed him?


----------



## The El Guapo (Aug 19, 2011)

Un-killable mafiosos! I'm bader than Michael Jackson on his video Bad  
And he was "Bad"


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

^damn fail


----------



## The El Guapo (Aug 19, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORING!!
see ya later alligaters!!!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Don't be so sure to see us again...
> Bwhahahahha!!!

Click to collapse



get the fish bed ready


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What the hell is the fish bed?

Click to collapse



idk, i just created it


also we want him to sleep with the fishes


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> THIS:
> www.mafiosoequipmentdepot.com

Click to collapse



isn't it easier to post this link

www.mtmfails.com


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Wrong link husam....FAIL!!!
> *failpic*

Click to collapse



goddammit 

my multitasking skills are failing 


*MAX, WHEN YOU SEE THIS, YOU ARE SO DEAD!!
TAKE YOUR CURSE BACK AND GTFO!*


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> goddammit
> 
> my multitasking skills are failing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait, what did he go?

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> goddammit
> 
> my multitasking skills are failing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Phahhaha lmao, As soon as I get on xD and yayayyayayayaya Im on my Beast of a PC again :d  almosr kissed it  Jk
Now to download spiral knights


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 19, 2011)

I feel this may amuse you Off Topicans slightly 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1225795


----------



## RinZo (Aug 19, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Found his Credit Card (husam's)

Click to collapse



I bet its maxed out too.


----------



## Dirk (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Who killed him?

Click to collapse



Sue Ellen*














*Freshly brewed e-beer for anyone old enough to understand the reference!


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 19, 2011)

Morning guys  And Maxey, you download spiral knights? Welcome back to the UK.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 19, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Morning guys  And Maxey, you download spiral knights? Welcome back to the UK.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



It's 10 PM , What you on about  

Yep, It'll be like 40 mins  -ish And thanks


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It's 10 PM , What you on about
> 
> Yep, It'll be like 40 mins  -ish And thanks

Click to collapse



40 minutes? Holy poop batman! 

@Milad, Spiral knights is an online game, it's really fun  Ask DD, me and him have been playing it.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 19, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Morning guys  And Maxey, you download spiral knights? Welcome back to the UK.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Its 445 man!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Its 445 man!
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Shhhhhh....it's 4:44...

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 19, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> 40 minutes? Holy poop batman!
> 
> @Milad, Spiral knights is an online game, it's really fun  Ask DD, me and him have been playing it.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



blame my interwebs, At 31%, also cant get my laser pen to burn


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 19, 2011)

Ahh SH***T , It doesnt make paper even warm but when I point it at my finger!!!! cComplete differeent story ahhhhhhhh


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> haha nana has been sleeping a lot today!!
> BTW it's 1:15 AM here.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I sleep if I have nothing to do haha But I love sleep...I love how so much time passes yet it only feels like minutes.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 19, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Yeah, I sleep if I have nothing to do haha But I love sleep...I love how so much time passes yet it only feels like minutes.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Stoner talk ?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 19, 2011)

50% quicker than it said  How long it take you twitch?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 19, 2011)

I'll be back later guys, I apparently had work to do so...... 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 19, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I'll be back later guys, I apparently had work to do so......
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Awhw damn, I'm on 80% too, Anyidea on when you'll be back? So that I stay up 

Seeya though


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awhw damn, I'm on 80% too, Anyidea on when you'll be back? So that I stay up
> 
> Seeya though

Click to collapse



max, you're dead


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> max, you're dead

Click to collapse



I am? 

10..


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 19, 2011)

Ohh the currse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ohh the currse

Click to collapse



yeah the curse Sherlock


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah the curse Sherlock

Click to collapse



Hehehhehe  Faaaaaiiilllerrrr


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello anyone and everyone

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello sir.  How are you?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awhw damn, I'm on 80% too, Anyidea on when you'll be back? So that I stay up
> 
> Seeya though

Click to collapse



You're going to have to get to haven before we can meet up anyways haha  But hey all, I'm almost done. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You're going to have to get to haven before we can meet up anyways haha  But hey all, I'm almost done.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I'll get to Haven before you! Wait...we are talking about the holiday camp, right?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok, who has been messing with the tags???


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 20, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I'll get to Haven before you! Wait...we are talking about the holiday camp, right?

Click to collapse



I'm talking about an online game  And I'm already there so technically I beat you.

And hi TRIM! I already asked people to take the tags down but no one did, I tried talking to them about it. You can check...

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 20, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Ok, who has been messing with the tags???

Click to collapse



Which ones?

_________________________________________________________________

Anyway, I'm off to see my palm oils trees. Working on Saturday. Now in the office waiting for the bosses to get ready. 

If I'm suddenly off it means they've decided to call me already


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 20, 2011)

Palm oils trees? Okay, enjoy your long labor filled day 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 20, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> M_T_M is good looking!!??   He sure is

Click to collapse



I'm just letting YOU know, I didn't put any of those tags up, it was probably Husam...he's been having the ghey lately....

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 20, 2011)

nope, that's not me, probably mtm himself

btw, goodnight


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 20, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Ok, who has been messing with the tags???

Click to collapse



Your mom... yes I went there

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 20, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Hello sir.  How are you?

Click to collapse



I gots distracted by teh food but I am fine. How about yourself?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Aug 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I gots distracted by teh food but I am fine. How about yourself?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Doin okay.  beer+vdeo games


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 20, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Doin okay.  beer+vdeo games

Click to collapse



A winning combination. It's actually wine for me tonight.lol. to go with the steak. Nd then more just for the hell of it... nd then more because you already had more so having more won't really matter...

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey guys. Just quit my job!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## RinZo (Aug 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> A winning combination. It's actually wine for me tonight.lol. to go with the steak. Nd then more just for the hell of it... nd then more because you already had more so having more won't really matter...
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I like to drink wine with the GF.  cause' well you know.  hahah


----------



## RinZo (Aug 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hey guys. Just quit my job!
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



And why did you do that?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 20, 2011)

RinZo said:


> And why did you do that?

Click to collapse



Boss was a ****

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I like to drink wine with the GF.  cause' well you know.  hahah

Click to collapse



Coz you both like a good nights sleep, and like to wake up with headaches? 



watt9493 said:


> Hey guys. Just quit my job!

Click to collapse





RinZo said:


> And why did you do that?

Click to collapse





watt9493 said:


> Boss was a ****

Click to collapse



Good answer! That's a good enough reason for me...*







*Life's too short, you know..?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Your mom... yes I went there
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



lmao...its a little scar that u know my catch phrase so well


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 20, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Coz you both like a good nights sleep, and like to wake up with headaches?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just couldn't deal with it anymore

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 20, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> lmao...its a little scar that u know my catch phrase so well

Click to collapse



Creepin the mods cuz that's how I roll.jks

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I just couldn't deal with it anymore
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



And you shouldn't have to! It's not a proud period of my history but once me and all my colleagues had to labour under the yolk of a tyrannical a**hole. He was actually a friend of mine at one time. But the injustices that were visited upon us all made me mad. Not for me so much, as i was just happy to have a job, but this guy mistreated and abused other friends of mine...and i wouldn't stand for that!

I stood up to him, so he tried to get rid of me. He should have known better! Rather than grabbing my ankles i rallied the troops and directed all the attention back at him. After an investigation, *he* was replaced! Don't get me wrong, i tried everything i could to get him to listen in a professional and respectful manner. He refused to listen and ultimately paid the price for his arrogance.

Sometimes it's easier to take the path of least resistance, but sometimes it's just so much more satisfying to put up a fight!


----------



## RinZo (Aug 20, 2011)

Good night MAfia


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 20, 2011)

Night rinzo. And dirk. That's kinda what happened

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 20, 2011)

Okay guys, I have a question. 

I have been tethering from my phone to my desktop via USB because my room was being cleaned out. But now since everything is cleaned up and I'm in it again the desktop is hooked up to ethernet and it is RIDICULOUSLY slow. For ethernet. It was 2.03 mbps at top speeds, and it usually goes to about 18.98 mbps in this EXACT same spot. My question to you guys is this: 

What can I do to fix this issue with the slowed speeds?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 20, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Okay guys, I have a question.
> 
> I have been tethering from my phone to my desktop via USB because my room was being cleaned out. But now since everything is cleaned up and I'm in it again the desktop is hooked up to ethernet and it is RIDICULOUSLY slow. For ethernet. It was 2.03 mbps at top speeds, and it usually goes to about 18.98 mbps in this EXACT same spot. My question to you guys is this:
> 
> What can I do to fix this issue with the slowed speeds?

Click to collapse



um..... punch it?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> um..... punch it?

Click to collapse



I see you're no help, so...I started a thread! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 20, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I see you're no help, so...I started a thread!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



never much help! XD


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> never much help! XD

Click to collapse



Not with computers at least 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 20, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Not with computers at least
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



nope. my dl speed just tanked too. its taken me 35 mins to download a 116mb rom!!!


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> nope. my dl speed just tanked too. its taken me 35 mins to download a 116mb rom!!!

Click to collapse



This is off of your laptop? And I found out why it is going so slow, my step father is downloading 10 movies via torrent! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 20, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> This is off of your laptop? And I found out why it is going so slow, my step father is downloading 10 movies via torrent!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



yeah. i just dropped off the router, tethered to my phone with my UNLIMITED interwebz, and hopped back on the router. all is well


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> yeah. i just dropped off the router, tethered to my phone with my UNLIMITED interwebz, and hopped back on the router. all is well

Click to collapse



Good for you 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 20, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Good for you
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



10 movies at once?!?! zomgwtfroflBBQSAUCE???!!!!1!! i think id smack him


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 20, 2011)

Someone make me laugh....NOW


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 20, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Someone make me laugh....NOW

Click to collapse



Your Mom, she makes me laugh 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You're going to have to get to haven before we can meet up anyways haha  But hey all, I'm almost done.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



You should realise it was 5am here when you put that   o habe haven 

And hey 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 20, 2011)

Mornin guys  It's a wonderful Saturday here 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Mornin guys  It's a wonderful Saturday here
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Hey  Awesome,  cloudy here 

Also, hey Milad, road rage? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I tried take my phone to the repairshop today, but it was ****ing closed! In the way, I was about to hit someone, crash to some cars, and some assholes cut me off! Hell yes road rage!

Click to collapse



Oh xD also unlucky dude 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  Awesome,  cloudy here
> 
> Also, hey Milad, road rage?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey Maax 
Actually i haven't got q clue how's the weather outside... Didn't get off my bed yet 

@milad: youve got the problem with the front buttons not responding on ur desire?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey Maax
> Actually i haven't got q clue how's the weather outside... Didn't get off my bed yet
> 
> @milad: youve got the problem with the front buttons not responding on ur desire?
> ...

Click to collapse



XD I just looked out the window  sill in bed,  lol 

Also I think they're sticky 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes. Every where I look, there re people with this problem. In a Persian forum I looked yesterday there was a topic about this. HTC should've gone with capacitive buttons on desire.

Click to collapse



Hmm,  the one I have somewhere doesn't seem to yet, but dam. Unlucky, but I prefer normal buttons, I accidently hit capacitive while typing 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes. Every where I look, there are people with this problem. In a Persian forum I looked yesterday there was a topic about this. HTC should've gone with capacitive buttons on desire.

Click to collapse



I kinda have it too... But sometimes they work ok and sometimes I just need to put more pressure on the button to work...  it just comes and goes... But I wouldn't like capacitive buttons on my desire 

@max: sticky?



 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I kinda have it too... But sometimes they work ok and sometimes I just need to put more pressure on the button to work...  it just comes and goes... But I wouldn't like capacitive buttons on my desire
> 
> @max: sticky?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thought milads buttons sticked when pressed 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

Back in a bit guys, decided I'm going to 'get up '  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Back in a bit guys, decided I'm going to 'get up '
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Don't do it! There is a zombie in your closet waiting for u to get up  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Actually, the track pad is a little sticky. The other buttons just won't work, properly. I think I'll just live with it and buy a new phone in a few month...
> 
> @dex. Get button savior from market, it wont help on recovery or bootloader, but it's good while running Android.

Click to collapse



Ahh.. the trackpad. The only thing I didn't use on ny phone until the power button got loose 
Button savior? Like virtual keys?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice screen 


Also... I'm up, Don't worry Dex, I managed to knock it's head off with a lamp  Im safe


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes, I'll post a screenshot.

Click to collapse



Well, it must be a bit uncomfortable, but i guess when nothing works, it should be handy 

@max: is it safe yet? I'm thinking of getting up too 
 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Well, it must be a bit uncomfortable, but i guess when nothing works, it should be handy
> 
> @max: is it safe yet? I'm thinking of getting up too
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



xD I think soo , His young haven't hatched yet, Be quick!  



m1l4droid said:


> Tnx.
> Must have been a stupid zombie.

Click to collapse



xD Probably


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD I think soo , His young haven't hatched yet, Be quick!
> 
> 
> 
> xD Probably

Click to collapse



That's it.. I'm getting up 
@milad: thnx. will it try sometime later today 

Also going for breakfast, so you'll miss me for a while 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

XD Bubye then


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm back!

I just saw the news: a mayor made a new cemetery which is completely against the law, because of the place he chose(an are which was to be forested). And now the ministry of environment is against him !! The old cemetery is full and there are at least 10 bodies in the fridge waiting to be buried. Also there is police guarding the new graveyard because  they don't want anyone to be buried there until the court decides 


 hilarious.... I smell zombies 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 20, 2011)

Guys, try this command in adb:
fastboot oem disk erase emmc
Something really cool happens 














For noobs: don't try it. Seriously

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 20, 2011)

Lolx. I'm alive.

Abet form me HTC Dserie witf lé help of Swype and lé XDA app. Plis frogive typpos.


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 20, 2011)

Dudes! Teh tags are retarded!


> i am cooler then all, least significant thread, mafia rulez.. again!, milad is not emo, mtm is good looking, sakai likes trm, trm is mistress of ot, whiskey is gooood!, *xdas nr.1 spam thread, xdas nr.2 spam thread, xdas nr.3 spam thread, xdas nr.4 spam thread, xdas nr.5 spam thread*

Click to collapse



This thread is the entire top 5 spam threads in XDA.

Also - don't ban me for this post. The hammers hurt me nose the last time...


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 20, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Dudes! Teh tags are retarded!
> 
> 
> This thread is the entire top 5 spam threads in XDA.
> ...

Click to collapse



Question. How many times have you been banned? Lol

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 20, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Question. How many times have you been banned? Lol
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



3 now... You?


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 20, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> 3 now... You?

Click to collapse



0 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello David Dan Sakai and Dexter. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 20, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> 0
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



That'll change.

Hey my delirious bro!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 20, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> That'll change.
> 
> Hey my delirious bro!

Click to collapse



How goes it trollman? Planning on not getting banned for a while?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> How goes it trollman? Planning on not getting banned for a while?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Just bored me bro. I think my next ban is my last. I think after 3 the mods will get bored with me and perm ban me.
But still. **** happens. Hopefully I'll just get banned for something like telling noobs off. Or getting all teh mods on meat spin. Liek a bawse.

You?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 20, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Just bored me bro. I think my next ban is my last. I think after 3 the mods will get bored with me and perm ban me.
> But still. **** happens. Hopefully I'll just get banned for something like telling noobs off. Or getting all teh mods on meat spin. Liek a bawse.
> 
> You?

Click to collapse



If your gunna go out, go out with a bang eh. Nd not much, just heading back to work, like usual

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 20, 2011)

Did they delete Dan's thread? 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 20, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Did they delete Dan's thread?
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Yah. Probs cos I said penis.


deliriousDroid said:


> If your gunna go out, go out with a bang eh. Nd not much, just heading back to work, like usual
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



HELL YEAH! And fair nuff. I went back to school. We so similah!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 20, 2011)

In need of a bump eh


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 20, 2011)

Post number = year I was born. Had to take it.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Post number = year I was born. Had to take it.

Click to collapse



In that case...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 20, 2011)

wait for it...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 20, 2011)

wait for it....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 20, 2011)

and the year i was born. Had to take it as well


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> and the year i was born. Had to take it as well

Click to collapse



^noob. Anyway, I gtg sleep. Wake up in 5 hours for band practice. The church was under renovations so we couldn't do anything.

Ahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaha

p/s: I hope I can manage to get the SGS 2 tomorrow


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> ^noob. Anyway, I gtg sleep. Wake up in 5 hours for band practice. The church was under renovations so we couldn't do anything.
> 
> Ahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> p/s: I hope I can manage to get the SGS 2 tomorrow

Click to collapse



What's the ahahahahahhahahahahaha for? Have you gone mad Sakai? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Aug 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, goodbye. Probably forever.

Click to collapse



OH no.  You must not leave us.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, goodbye. Probably forever.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, goodbye. Probably forever.

Click to collapse



Dude, got any antidepressants? You need em 

Also... Explain? You alright dude?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Spiral Knights


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Spiral Knights

Click to collapse



You like? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You like?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Le online? Considering you came on at 5am?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Le online? Considering you came on at 5am?

Click to collapse



Bananas need not sleep nd have you tried it yet?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Le online? Considering you came on at 5am?

Click to collapse



Not yet, I usually get on around 11:30 or 10:30 my time. Most likely around 10 pm tonight.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 20, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Not yet, I usually get on around 11:30 or 10:30 my time. Most likely around 10 pm tonight.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



What time is that in Max's time?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> What time is that in Max's time?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



....I have no clue, ask Maxey.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm 5 hours ahead I think  What timezone you in? Im in +00:00


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm 5 hours ahead I think  What timezone you in? Im in +00:00

Click to collapse



Eastern, I don't know dude. I live in United States, NY, do ze math haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

I have an easy way, Whats the time there? It's 22.12 here


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 20, 2011)

It's 5:16 right now. And there is a storm going overhead that has just made my data slow to a turtles speed

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I have an easy way, Whats the time there? It's 22.12 here

Click to collapse



So it'll be 3:00 there.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's 5:16 right now. And there is a storm going overhead that has just made my data slow to a turtles speed
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Unlucky, So you're-5 


twitch351 said:


> So it'll be 3:00 there.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Damn, I guess I could stay 



m1l4droid said:


> must not sleep...

Click to collapse



Hey milad  You 'ite what was your last post about ?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> must not sleep...

Click to collapse



Hey milad! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Meh, it comes and goes.
> 
> I've reading paranoid parrot memes, it's 67% true.

Click to collapse



Enlighten us? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Enlighten us?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Sent from my Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sent from my Vision

Click to collapse



Hello to you too Maxey  Yeah  you better stay up  How far have you gotten? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hello to you too Maxey  Yeah  you better stay up  How far have you gotten?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



8%  Reading Optimus 3D review for now however


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What?
> 
> .

Click to collapse



The meme's, What are they?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 8%  Reading Optimus 3D review for now however

Click to collapse



Are you at haven? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> http://www.paranoidparrot.com/

Click to collapse



XD hahahah

@twitch is that the online bit> ?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD hahahah
> 
> @twitch is that the online bit> ?

Click to collapse



It's all online...? Y u confusing me? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh yes I am  Go on.. For a bit  Pwease


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh yes I am  Go on.. For a bit  Pwease

Click to collapse



I will in about 20 minutes. What's your user name? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

Guys, check out the videos i posted HERE and tell me that's not the most awesome stuff you've seen!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I will in about 20 minutes. What's your user name?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



MacaronyMax, Thought id keep the same 


DirkGently1 said:


> Guys, check out the videos i posted HERE and tell me that's not the most awesome stuff you've seen!

Click to collapse



Will do


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> MacaronyMax, Thought id keep the same
> 
> Will do

Click to collapse



Mine is Sypherf, Twitch was taken  

And will do good dirk 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Mine is Sypherf, Twitch was taken
> 
> And will do good dirk
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Sweet 


@dirk, that girl on the trycicle was badass


----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

Slow night but nice to see a lot of the regular folk here. I guess there are still people who believe in having a real life! It's all the 'Matrix' anyway so they should just interface with their PC's instead  Who is in for the long-haul?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 20, 2011)

View attachment 695492
29 inch mountain bike. Me want

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 20, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Slow night but nice to see a lot of the regular folk here. I guess there are still people who believe in having a real life! It's all the 'Matrix' anyway so they should just interface with their PC's instead  Who is in for the long-haul?

Click to collapse



I'll be less committed this Monday because I start college Monday...but I'll always be on  Those videos where amazing, especially the Bruce Lee one, that was just boss to the Max.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I will probably go to sleep nao. So, goodnight until further notice.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Goodnight bud 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

Right I should be okay to play at 3, just popped 7 paracetamol and some other sh*t i found.. Im starting to feel bad again


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I will probably go to sleep nao. So, goodnight until further notice.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



'Night dude, sleep well


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Night dude, sleep well

Click to collapse



I online! Where you at? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I online! Where you at?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



2 secs  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 2 secs
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



1, 2....y u no online?! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> 1, 2....y u no online?!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I am  near spawn 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I am  near spawn
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Okay 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2011)

Which haven are you in? (Top right) 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I will probably go to sleep nao. So, goodnight until further notice.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



g'nite dude. Take it easy and speak soon.


----------



## Dirk (Aug 21, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Say mate.......what's popping?

Click to collapse



Hey mate, how you doin? 

Lot's of discussion last night about your tolerance for alchohol and how hardcore a partier you are! I think the consensus was that you were probably on your fourth bottle of spirits and out tearing up the town in the most hedonistic of ways!  We all went to bed to avoid being humiliated, making you the default winner i think! 

How's your Saturday been?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

having some quality time you both? 


anyway, see you tomorrow, I have to start packing, I'm going back to Jerusalem -.-


----------



## Dirk (Aug 21, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Me a drunk?  Bahahaha.....those days have come and gone my dear Dirk
> Saturday is going as they say "le magnifique"
> How about yours?
> 
> If you look at it close...it will say hi to you

Click to collapse



A truly splendid and spiffing Saturday all told, thank you so much for enquiring. Lunchtime was spent frequenting my local gentlemans club, where one ate a hearty meal and imbibed of some amber nectar!

Upon returning home i revelled in the luxurious surroundings of my Surrey home, whereupon i continued to soak in the cultural delights found on this very forum, whilst continuing to enjoy the full flavour of fine European ales. 

All in all it has been a very satisfying start to a most jolly weekend!

(Translation below)*










*I got ****-faced down the boozer, came home and sank a few cans of Stella, then came on here to tell everyone how pissed i am. Hic..!


----------



## Dirk (Aug 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> having some quality time you both?
> 
> 
> anyway, see you tomorrow, I have to start packing, I'm going back to Jerusalem -.-

Click to collapse



We're bonding! (Not in the handcuffs and chains manner either. I have a mistress for that!) 

Safe journey husam my friend. Hope to see you back here soon!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> We're bonding! (Not in the handcuffs and chains manner either. I have a mistress for that!)
> 
> Safe journey husam my friend. Hope to see you back here soon!

Click to collapse



dude the internet there is 4mbps here is only 1.5mbps, you'll more than see me  

ok goodnight all


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 21, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> We're bonding! (Not in the handcuffs and chains manner either. I have a mistress for that!)
> 
> Safe journey husam my friend. Hope to see you back here soon!

Click to collapse



What TRM? Or a real mistress? 
Also, the tags are real messed up.



> *dan wears pink pyjamas*, i am cooler then all, least significant thread, mafia rulez.. again!, milad is not emo, *mtm is good looking*, *sakai likes trm*, this thread reeks o' pish, *trm is mistress of ot*, whiskey is gooood!, xdas nr.1 spam thread, xdas nr.2 spam thread, xdas nr.3 spam thread, xdas nr.4 spam thread, xdas nr.5 spam thread

Click to collapse



I don't know what worries me more, that you know my secret or that the Mafia loves the mods...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

Dan 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

oh god, i found a 3 month old dates in the bag 
wtf brought them there


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dan
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Your still awake

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Your still awake
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yep,  I still am  

Paracitomol has caffine,  I popped 7 all on one, ( should be 2 every 4 hours, don't know how much caffeine that is but should be a while 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 21, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Mr Dan is back
> Nice to see the only Troll developer I know of  back in the OT fora
> 
> What's not to like about us Mods?  We are cool and lovable at the same time  at least I know I am.....

Click to collapse



You and your people have banned me 3 times for nothing. 
Or what would be nothing if this was MY FORUM! Imma gather a team, and we shall take XDA sub-forum by sub-forum, until eventually all of it is ours!

And I'd have been back earlier if I wasn't banned. #JustSayin.

Hi Max. I heard about you.


----------



## Dirk (Aug 21, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> What TRM? Or a real mistress?
> Also, the tags are real messed up.

Click to collapse



Tags? 

TRM..? Noooo. I respect her authority and, as such, i would never need to be disciplined! 

Anyway, i got it all out of my system after a good flogging and some ritual humiliation before bed last night! 




DanWilson said:


> I don't know what worries me more, that you know my secret or that the Mafia loves the mods...

Click to collapse



Organised crime need friends in power to grease the wheels etc! They get to comply... or it's concrete boots for the lot!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> You and your people have banned me 3 times for nothing.
> Or what would be nothing if this was MY FORUM! Imma gather a team, and we shall take XDA sub-forum by sub-forum, until eventually all of it is ours!
> 
> And I'd have been back earlier if I wasn't banned. #JustSayin.
> ...

Click to collapse



XD hint hint *

Heard about me? What about 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yep,  I still am
> 
> Paracitomol has caffine,  I popped 7 all on one, ( should be 2 every 4 hours, don't know how much caffeine that is but should be a while
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



XD, sounds like fun... I will stick to booze tonight I think how was spiral knights?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> XD, sounds like fun... I will stick to booze tonight I think how was spiral knights?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



XD fair enough 

Good thanks, apart from I found out there was a shop like not long ago 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD hint hint *
> 
> Heard about me? What about
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hmm? I ain't allowed to talk about it till both me and a certain Abigail can both have a word with you. So tomorrow.

And I PROPOSE A CHANGE IN THE RANKING SYSTEM IN XDA!
I've still to think of it, but I'll probably sleep on it.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Hmm? I ain't allowed to talk about it till both me and a certain Abigail can both have a word with you. So tomorrow.
> 
> And I PROPOSE A CHANGE IN THE RANKING SYSTEM IN XDA!
> I've still to think of it, but I'll probably sleep on it.

Click to collapse



Wait wut? I'm slightly worried



Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 21, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Tags?
> 
> TRM..? Noooo. I respect her authority and, as such, i would never need to be disciplined!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tags as in the stuff at the bottom of each page?
And sure. You love that whip don't you. You just hide it.
The same way that organized crime needs power, the troll has knowledge. 
Torture. Interrogation. Theft. Killing Jamie cos his name is Curls McCurlington. It all counts.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

Pm me? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Killing Jamie cos his name is Curls McCurlington. It all counts.

Click to collapse



Bshahaha xD

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wait wut? I'm slightly worried
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You'll soon know.


MacaronyMax said:


> Pm me?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Me?


Now if you excuse me, I must change into my pink pjs.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD fair enough
> 
> Good thanks, apart from I found out there was a shop like not long ago
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Haha, yeah I didn't figure that out for a bit either it's a thunderstooorm

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> You'll soon know.
> 
> 
> Me?
> ...

Click to collapse



Nao? And yeah 


XDXD  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, yeah I didn't figure that out for a bit either it's a thunderstooorm
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



 my helmet is awesome 

And woah awesome  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nao? And yeah
> 
> 
> XDXD
> ...

Click to collapse



Naah. I agreed to something.
I keep my word.

Which is surprising for a troll.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Naah. I agreed to something.
> I keep my word.
> 
> Which is surprising for a troll.

Click to collapse



 can I have an idea of what its about? Bro I'm a bit paranoid here

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 21, 2011)

Good evening everyone 

Dan, nice to see you around... suddenly the trollogen thread got locked and you dissapeared. What happened?


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

Evening/morning here 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> can I have an idea of what its about? Bro I'm a bit paranoid here
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



TrollFace.gif
You'll see bro. You'll see.


dexter93 said:


> Good evening everyone
> 
> Dan, nice to see you around... suddenly the trollogen thread got locked and you dissapeared. What happened?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its been locked for ages. I removed the links and suddenly it wasn't a dev thread no more. I'll be back though. Eventually... And normally I'm away cos either I'm with the cadets or I'm banned.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> TrollFace.gif
> You'll see bro. You'll see.
> 
> 
> Its been locked for ages. I removed the links and suddenly it wasn't a dev thread no more. I'll be back though. Eventually... And normally I'm away cos either I'm with the cadets or I'm banned.

Click to collapse



Damn, My freezer thread got closed  and XD XD

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> my helmet is awesome
> 
> And woah awesome
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I had to go inside.lol. I was worried about mah phone getting wet nd it's to slow to capture the lightning. Grrrr oh, what helmet you got?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I had to go inside.lol. I was worried about mah phone getting wet nd it's to slow to capture the lightning. Grrrr oh, what helmet you got?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Looks.. stormy,  like really  and lol

An ice one I think  cheapest I saw 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 21, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> TrollFace.gif
> You'll see bro. You'll see.
> 
> 
> Its been locked for ages. I removed the links and suddenly it wasn't a dev thread no more. I'll be back though. Eventually... And normally I'm away cos either I'm with the cadets or I'm banned.

Click to collapse



You cant stay out of trouble, huh? 
What are you planning now? I smell conspiracy  tell me if u need something 


Also hi max, dd 
 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey dex 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Looks.. stormy,  like really  and lol
> 
> An ice one I think  cheapest I saw
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I has a extra shield to give you next... bought it accidentally nd yeah, but it's calmed down now

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Good evening everyone
> 
> Dan, nice to see you around... suddenly the trollogen thread got locked and you dissapeared. What happened?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup dex? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I has a extra shield to give you next... bought it accidentally nd yeah, but it's calmed down now
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Shall I pay some?  but thanks 

And good 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> You cant stay out of trouble, huh?
> What are you planning now? I smell conspiracy  tell me if u need something
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not planning anything.
Me and Max's 'girlfriend' need to 'sort' something. If you get what 'I' mean.

But yeah, I should be fine. Cheers for the help bro.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> I'm not planning anything.
> Me and Max's 'girlfriend' need to 'sort' something. If you get what 'I' mean.
> 
> But yeah, I should be fine. Cheers for the help bro.

Click to collapse



Oh good, I cba to do the washing bro, thanks 

But clue,  what she / you say 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh good, I cba to do the washing bro, thanks
> 
> But clue,  what she / you say
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dude, you need to speak English. Should be easy for you as well.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Dude, you need to speak English. Should be easy for you as well.

Click to collapse



I'm confused did I get trolled then?  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Shall I pay some?  but thanks
> 
> And good
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nah twitch gave me some free stuff, so I will give you some to

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm confused did I get trolled then?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nope. I ain't trolling.
I just don't know what the duck you said.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nah twitch gave me some free stuff, so I will give you some to
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Thanks  ill return the favour when I'm less of a noob 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sup dex?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Guess what... Im leaving for vacations.. AGAIN  ... Just for one week, on an island called "Mytilene"

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Guess what... Im leaving for vacations.. AGAIN  ... Just for one week, on an island called "Mytilene"
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Wasn't there something in the news about a group of people from there abducting people from Greece?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Nope. I ain't trolling.
> I just don't know what the duck you said.

Click to collapse



Ah sorry bro, I'm shaking... like can't help? My hands    Wtf 

Anyway, could I have a clue,  is it something one of you said? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Guess what... Im leaving for vacations.. AGAIN  ... Just for one week, on an island called "Mytilene"
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



OMG, do you know how lucky you are!!!

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Guess what... Im leaving for vacations.. AGAIN  ... Just for one week, on an island called "Mytilene"
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



lol

me super jelly


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah sorry bro, I'm shaking... like can't help? My hands    Wtf
> 
> Anyway, could I have a clue,  is it something one of you said?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



XDXDXDXD
She said it. Not me. 
We are still to confront you.

Night all. Can't be arsed keeping Max in suspense.
So I'll sleep.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 21, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> I'm not planning anything.
> Me and Max's 'girlfriend' need to 'sort' something. If you get what 'I' mean.

Click to collapse



Oh... I see...


> But yeah, I should be fine. Cheers for the help bro.

Click to collapse



Anytime man 


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol
> 
> me super jelly

Click to collapse



Sweet name 

My tile needs fixing 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Thanks  ill return the favour when I'm less of a noob
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have to do the same for twitch... but I'm not catching up fast enough to give him anything he needs

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> XDXDXDXD
> She said it. Not me.
> We are still to confront you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fuuu about me? And night 



Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I have to do the same for twitch... but I'm not catching up fast enough to give him anything he needs
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



XD,  hahaha fair enough 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> XDXDXDXD
> She said it. Not me.
> We are still to confront you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't be trolling the slightly stoned boy Dan. It's not cool

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Fuuu about me? And night
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



About you. Maybe tomorrow I'll talk to her and we can both abuse you. 

Until then, consider this as mind rape.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> About you. Maybe tomorrow I'll talk to her and we can both abuse you.
> 
> Until then, consider this as mind rape.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



If I said wrist? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 21, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Wasn't there something in the news about a group of people from there abducting people from Greece?

Click to collapse



Nope... At least not anything ive heard off...

@all: you may have noticed that i do reply kinda late... that should be because of tapatalk and some beers XD
Also did i see husam somewhere? Whats up man? U feeling better today? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Don't be trolling the slightly stoned boy Dan. It's not cool
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Lolwhut? Slightly? This kids well baked. 200 degrees bro.
And anyway. It's what I do.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> If I said wrist?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Id break yours.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Lolwhut? Slightly? This kids well baked. 200 degrees bro.
> And anyway. It's what I do.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



 xD

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nope... At least not anything ive heard off...
> 
> @all: you may have noticed that i do reply kinda late... that should be because of tapatalk and some beers XD
> Also did i see husam somewhere? Whats up man? U feeling better today?
> ...

Click to collapse



You sure? Maybe you should look.

Sent from my trollface.jpg using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Id break yours.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Sweet 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol
> 
> me super jelly

Click to collapse



Found you! You can come over if you like 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just admit it bro. You spent some time in an 'oven'.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Just admit it bro. You spent some time in an 'oven'.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Phaha, I have not   

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nope... At least not anything ive heard off...
> 
> @all: you may have noticed that i do reply kinda late... that should be because of tapatalk and some beers XD
> Also did i see husam somewhere? Whats up man? U feeling better today?
> ...

Click to collapse



yes i am here 

i want to pack but xda is more fun xD


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Phaha, I have not
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dude. You can't lie to me. I already know. You told me everything over gtalk. I didn't even need to ask.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Dude. You can't lie to me. I already know. You told me everything over gtalk. I didn't even need to ask.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



It came up bro  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes i am here
> 
> i want to pack but xda is more fun xD

Click to collapse



Why are you packing? Moving?

Edit: saw in the ban thread why... U excited to be going home?
 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes i am here
> xD

Click to collapse



Don't lie   



Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It came up bro
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



As far as I remember, your stash didn't pop up.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

@dex no, back to jerusalem for september

@max, no more ghosts


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> As far as I remember, your stash didn't pop up.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Wait,  stash? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wait,  stash?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You that stoned you can't remember?

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> You that stoned you can't remember?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Well I don't remember,  gimmie a hint and I will 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> @max, no more ghosts

Click to collapse



Yay! Good old human husam is back! Did you call an exorcist?


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## DanWilson (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Well I don't remember,  gimmie a hint and I will
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You forget where you hid it? Damn bro. That's the one thing you didn't tell me. Or that I can't remember.

Now, finally, sleep. I'll talk to y'all laters. But i should sleep now.
Night *****es.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> You forget where you hid it? Damn bro. That's the one thing you didn't tell me. Or that I can't remember.
> 
> Now, finally, sleep. I'll talk to y'all laters. But i should sleep now.
> Night *****es.
> ...

Click to collapse



Night dude 

But clue? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 21, 2011)

#night dan 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yay! Good old human husam is back! Did you call an exorcist?
> 
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



no they are lies, it's all in our brains


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no they are lies, it's all in our brains

Click to collapse



Soo.... You were brainwashed 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Soo.... You were brainwashed
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



yes you can say that


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

This is 8th highest thread in ot already? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 21, 2011)

Good night mqfiosos... Got to sleep a bit... Its 3:52 am here 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Night dude
> 
> But clue?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Why you no be on later?!  And lol @Your fail. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

Damn, night dude 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> This is 8th highest thread in ot already?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Because we are freaking awesome! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Why you no be on later?!  And lol @Your fail.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I could be  and xD 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Because we are freaking awesome!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Because we are freaking awesome!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Damn right!

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I could be  and xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You better be. Nub  How many 1 or 2* items do you have? Dd is whipping spiral knights, like a boss, and I'm slowly creeping my way to ownage. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You better be. Nub  How many 1 or 2* items do you have? Dd is whipping spiral knights, like a boss, and I'm slowly creeping my way to ownage.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Bullsheite. You have like 4* items

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You better be. Nub  How many 1 or 2* items do you have? Dd is whipping spiral knights, like a boss, and I'm slowly creeping my way to ownage.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



This yellowish sword which has paterns when I swing & an Ice helmet 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

Sitting on my porch, in my rocking chair, smoking a rollie... gaddamn I feel like a old man.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Bullsheite. You have like 4* items
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



It's not ownage, yet.  I'll be there once I get leviathan!  So I need 5000cr and 800ce 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> This yellowish sword which has paterns when I swing & an Ice helmet
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You have spur, and ice breaker helm. :

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sitting on my porch, in my rocking chair, smoking a rollie... gaddamn I feel like a old man.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



XD,  when it's through a pipe, you're there 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You have spur, and ice breaker helm. :
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



That's it,  is the sword anyggood haven't used yet 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> That's it,  is the sword anyggood haven't used yet
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It is good, ask DD, I got the sword for him.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It is good, ask DD, I got the sword for him.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD yay  

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD,  when it's through a pipe, you're there
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's my dad XD 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It is good, ask DD, I got the sword for him.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



And I don't even use it sawwy.lol. I'm a gunner now

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> And I don't even use it sawwy.lol. I'm a gunner now
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Man, I wasted ce for you. You owe me money! Haha xD

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD yay
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm more of a swordsman, what are you gonna be? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

XD is the full auto worth it? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

Aarrgggg, internet y u no work after thunderstorm.... o wait duhh

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I'm more of a swordsman, what are you gonna be?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Both 

Sword I think, more powerful 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Both
> 
> Sword I think, more powerful
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hmm, the gunner is for the patient and sophisticated 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Both
> 
> Sword I think, more powerful
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's basically what I am 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hmm, the gunner is for the patient and sophisticated
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Oh don't even  The swordsman gets you more money and heat.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

Sweet  anyone used full auto? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Man, I wasted ce for you. You owe me money! Haha xD
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Don't worry, when I surpass you in te game I will remember your generousity

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Oh don't even  The swordsman gets you more money and heat.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Exactly why I said that.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

Lalalala don't mind me here  ;p

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lalalala don't mind me here  ;p
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



when did you get here!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

XD hello 

So.. anyone know if full auto is any good? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD hello
> 
> So.. anyone know if full auto is any good?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



full auto what? guns in spiral knights?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

Night guys,  only made until half 2 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Night guys,  only made until half 2
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You goin to bed max? nd idk, i dont think the full auto guns are that great


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You goin to bed max? nd idk, i dont think the full auto guns are that great

Click to collapse



I'm not a big fan. I like the shadowtech alchemer! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Night guys,  only made until half 2
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No! No sleeping haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I'm not a big fan. I like the shadowtech alchemer!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I just got that one yesterday cheap in the auction house


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I just got that one yesterday cheap in the auction house

Click to collapse



It's nice, just not against the undead. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It's nice, just not against the undead.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Looks like max is actually gone to bed


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 21, 2011)

Guys miss me?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Guys miss me?

Click to collapse



yup 
whats up?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Guys miss me?

Click to collapse



Yeah, where have you been?lol


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, where have you been?lol

Click to collapse



Not here!

Dunno why. Just kinda disappeared from here...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Not here!
> 
> Dunno why. Just kinda disappeared from here...

Click to collapse



Thats aight, its not like its a life commitment or anything... or is it?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 21, 2011)

Bricks were shat

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Bricks were shat
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Oh noes

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 21, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Guys miss me?

Click to collapse



Of course we did 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 21, 2011)

Twitch, mai waifu! <3


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Y u no wanna go to work?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



CARNIVAL OVER!!!!
(also I already HAZ A JOB DAMMIT!)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hai bd!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 21, 2011)

Guys. I'm out of most all of my medicine. The one that keeps my chrons in control I have a week left. They want 679$ for a thirty day supply...

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Guys. I'm out of most all of my medicine. The one that keeps my chrons in control I have a week left. They want 679$ for a thirty day supply...
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



That's a pretty expensive 30days. What happens if you don't take it?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> That's a pretty expensive 30days. What happens if you don't take it?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



my intestines swell, lots of pain, cant get out of bed...... fack


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hai bd!
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Hai I'm going hoooooooome. Sparky haz tau stay 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Guys. I'm out of most all of my medicine. The one that keeps my chrons in control I have a week left. They want 679$ for a thirty day supply...
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



How do u normally get it?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> my intestines swell, lots of pain, cant get out of bed...... fack

Click to collapse



ouch... guess you gotta immagrate to canada we has da health care


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi DD.
Also Hi again Watt.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi DD.
> Also Hi again Watt.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



heyy bd, how was tha fair? You where over your sickness i hope


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> How do u normally get it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Medical insurence. That I don't have any more

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> heyy bd, how was tha fair? You where over your sickness i hope

Click to collapse



Meh. I'm still taking as much of the treatment as I can bare. (which isn't much, I'm supposed to have two full iv bags a week. I go twice, a week, but I can't even tolerate a quarter of each prescribed iv bag.) That being said, as much as I love working from, home....I need to get out....I'm going stir crazy. I help them every year at two or three jobs per season. (each job is 4 or 5 days 3-4 hours for the first three or four days and one 6-7 hour day....and nao I'm working Sat and Sun every week from 4-7 for the cab company I met Sparky at.... 
Watt...can't you get emergency charity care? You should be eligible for it....

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

sup guis

back to jerusalem


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sup guis
> 
> back to jerusalem

Click to collapse



Nice sig hus did you make it?


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 21, 2011)

Morning~! Hello world!


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello my hombres. I survived another day. Fingers didn't bleed. Gonna need to play on Friday and Saturday. And probably Sunday too. God bless my fingers.


G'nite all. See you when I wake up on Sunday.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nice sig hus did you make it?

Click to collapse



Thx, no just googled it and found it 
There are the rest of the ranks too 

Sent from my FROYO BLUE CWM V3 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, just heard that the American hikers are sentenced to 5 more years in prison. I'm really sorry. I can't believe it's happening.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



What did they do?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> *Capo Bastone: *Macarony Max

Click to collapse



 Why the space?  

Also, Hus I can't find one


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

View attachment 696222

XD That's how awesome we are, Page 3 and all I typed was my rank


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> They are accused of "being spies". Yeah spies my ass. The Islamic Republic wants to use them as some kinda leverage to get something from the US. But US won't negotiate with "terrorists" LOL.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



What?! No offence but thats a bit F8cked up, And xD They should 



m1l4droid said:


> hahahahahahaha it's my avatar! That logo is also from my signature! XD!
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



XD Yeah  I only saw the avvy at first then put in in PS and was like.. Oh yeah XD


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Why the space?
> 
> Also, Hus I can't find one

Click to collapse



there you go maz, capo is short for capo bastone 

http://www.profilebrand.com/graphics/details/3901-The-Capo


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> there you go maz, capo is short for capo bastone
> 
> http://www.profilebrand.com/graphics/details/3901-The-Capo

Click to collapse



Yay thanks Hus


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Um, what's f*cked up?
> 
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



The spy part


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> They are not spies, so what's so fvcked up about it?
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



The accused part


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That's pretty normal in Islamic Republic. Happens like everyday.
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Really? Damn, 

Also, I have an idea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey made You a title Milad   

View attachment 696306

Took some handy Photoshop work there


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

*Wait's akwardly for someone's thoguhts, *Hopes they're good, Atleast I didn't put the I**


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 21, 2011)

Good morning guys 

What did I miss? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey made You a title Milad
> 
> View attachment 696306
> 
> Took some handy Photoshop work there

Click to collapse



lmao max xD

hey devan, how's it going?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao max xD
> 
> hey devan, how's it going?

Click to collapse



Hey Husam  I'm TIRED! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 21, 2011)

I start college tomorrow! Dx

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 21, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hey Husam  I'm TIRED!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



After noon devan. The sky just opened up! Ahhhhh!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I start college tomorrow! Dx
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



HAHA, mine starts in october 2


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> HAHA, mine starts in october 2

Click to collapse



When does it end? 

@Watt, hi!  It was pouring here only 2 goes ago.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 21, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> When does it end?
> 
> @Watt, hi!  It was pouring here only 2 goes ago.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I have a video of a lightning strike in my back yard

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I have a video of a lightning strike in my back yard
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Upload to youtube!  We must watch and be amazed! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> When does it end?
> 
> @Watt, hi!  It was pouring here only 2 goes ago.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



somewhere between 15 and 24 January, we don't have Christmas break sadly


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 21, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Upload to youtube!  We must watch and be amazed!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Its in 720p and my cable, power and interwebz just pooped

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> somewhere between 15 and 24 January, we don't have Christmas break sadly

Click to collapse



Mwahahaha! 

@Watt, that sucks  Upload some other time and let us know 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey guys, just woke up so groggy

@twitch, how much energy did you get for that 17$?


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 21, 2011)

My eye hurts. fffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Oh God, please somebody kill me now! It's not about me being emo, or forever alone, or depressed, it's just that I'm so sick of this crap! I f*cking hate this country! I fvcking hate it!
> 
> Sent from here

Click to collapse



Lol, get out of it 

 Sent from planet earth


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah like it's that easy. Where the **** am I supposed to go? What country will even let me in?
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



weren't u in Malaysia or something?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey Milad, UK would


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Really? How? (sarcastic)
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



They let anyone in


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I am in  Islamic Republic of Iran you moron.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



i know you idiot, but didn't you say once that you were somewhere else but you had to go back to iran?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm nobody's *****.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



of course not, you're max's *****


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

Phahahah It said Batch  

But hey what's your position say ?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

Dev you still here? I'll stay up tonight  Pinky Promise 

Edit; I was selling some blue shards thoguht they were worth like 10, turned out to be 108


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> He appear's offline.
> @Guam. No, I'm not anybody's *****.
> @Max. It said btch, witha suspicious dot between b & t, so that's whyi read it *****. Fix it and I might use it. You could write capo's ass, short for assistance. LOL xD.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Haha, would you use it? Nd who the hell's Guam?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dev you still here? I'll stay up tonight  Pinky Promise
> 
> Edit; I was selling some blue shards thoguht they were worth like 10, turned out to be 108

Click to collapse



Wait for me to get back from work this time lol. Btw, I bough a couple of blue shards for 2 from someone

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Bwhahahahaha! Auto correct! That was supposed to be Husam!
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



iphone?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> STFU, SlideIT.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wait for me to get back from work this time lol. Btw, I bough a couple of blue shards for 2 from someone
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Come on now


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

@Hus bahahah  he's not


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> @Hus bahahah  he's not

Click to collapse



evidence says otherwise


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> evidence says otherwise

Click to collapse



XD hahahah


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Come on now

Click to collapse



I'm about to milk the cows. I can be back in 3 hours laterz guys

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'm about to milk the cows. I can be back in 3 hours laterz guys
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Seeya dude


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'm about to milk the cows. I can be back in 3 hours laterz guys
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



cya cowboy


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey guys, just woke up so groggy
> 
> @twitch, how much energy did you get for that 17$?

Click to collapse



Huh? I got like 1600 for $5 and  700 ce for $2 and 3200 ce for $9... 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, I don't feel very well....
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Same 

What's upp though?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> cya cowboy

Click to collapse



Muhahha got rid of the 69 thanks


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Muhahha got rid of the 69 thanks

Click to collapse



max! you ....


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 22, 2011)

View attachment 696558
Look at the shirt my girlfriend got me 
Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> max! you ....

Click to collapse



Trolled! By Maxey 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 696558
> Look at the shirt my girlfriend got me
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Dude, that's hilarious haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> max! you ....

Click to collapse



XD Also on a serious note, I smell fire/burning


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 696558
> Look at the shirt my girlfriend got me
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



That is awesome... guess you better start trolling moar 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Huh? I got like 1600 for $5 and  700 ce for $2 and 3200 ce for $9...
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I just got the starters pack... I hope it lasts for a while

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I just got the starters pack... I hope it lasts for a while
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Oh man! Hook me up with 800ce, PLEASE?! I'm tweaking haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2011)

Seriosuly? I smell burning?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Seriosuly? I smell burning?

Click to collapse



What's wrong?! Find the fire! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Seriosuly? I smell burning?

Click to collapse



Quit thinking so hard Max!

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Oh man! Hook me up with 800ce, PLEASE?! I'm tweaking haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Dude, that's worth like 8000coins... haha

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2011)

Well it's not in my room, Back in a sec...\


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Dude, that's worth like 8000coins... haha
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I helped you out too  Plus I can definitely pay you 8000cr after I get leviathan if you want 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2011)

Back, nothing I could see,  hmm 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Back, nothing I could see,  hmm
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, check your electrical appliances. You don't want an electric fire. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Well, check your electrical appliances. You don't want an electric fire.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



That would be bad, will do  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> That would be bad, will do
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That would be VERY bad. No one here wants fried macarony. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I helped you out too  Plus I can definitely pay you 8000cr after I get leviathan if you want
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Alright man, will do I'm gunna go eat now. Be back soon

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Alright man, will do I'm gunna go eat now. Be back soon
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Okay I'll get on later and we'll work something out  I think I should make something soon too..

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

Maxey, you still up for spiral knights tonight?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Maxey, you still up for spiral knights tonight?

Click to collapse



I'll be on in a bit.  

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey guys. Wazup?

I'm making my move on Friday (for Ms TiBo).

She's having exams all week, so I'm laying low for a bit and surprising her on Friday with flowers.

And what is this Spiral Knights that you speak of?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I'll be on in a bit.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Aight, and wowenergy is worth a lot more crowns than I thought

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Aug 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> And what is this Spiral Knights that you speak of?

Click to collapse





I second that.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I second that.

Click to collapse



Its a free to play mmorpg that twitch, max nd i are playing now. I have a feeling i will get bored of it soon, but hey, needed a break from black ops anyways


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey everyone  My head hurts. And wait, why spend money on things that you are going to get bored of so easily?  The miser in me is crying haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 22, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hey everyone  My head hurts. And wait, why spend money on things that you are going to get bored of so easily?  The miser in me is crying haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



That's the jew twitch. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> That's the jew twitch.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



I'm already jewish, but not every jew is a miser haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hey everyone  My head hurts. And wait, why spend money on things that you are going to get bored of so easily?  The miser in me is crying haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



By soon i think it will be about a month or so, so i will get my moneys worth.haha


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> What I missed?
> 
> Also Hai!!!

Click to collapse



Absolutly nothing was missed.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 22, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I'm already jewish, but not every jew is a miser haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



No. its the jew crying. Not the miser

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

Waiting.... waiting... for my results...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Waiting.... waiting... for my results...

Click to collapse



What results are those sakai?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

ACCA. Fsk-ing brits are still asleep. fsk.


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello again, everyone.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

Heh. Zup?

I'm nervous...


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Heh. Zup?
> 
> I'm nervous...

Click to collapse



About what.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Heh. Zup?
> 
> I'm nervous...

Click to collapse



About Friday?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> About Friday?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse





yellowsnowball said:


> About what.

Click to collapse



1. Results are out today. I passed both exams. One by the skin of my teeth. I guess the Big Guy up there really do take care of me. 
2. Getting her flowers on Friday. So many things can go wrong.
3. Big gig (for me, at least) on Friday and Saturday. Practise on Wednesday and Thursday.
4. I need to finish work by Thursday, cuz I'm taking a day off on Friday.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 1. Results are out today. I passed both exams. One by the skin of my teeth. I guess the Big Guy up there really do take care of me.
> 2. Getting her flowers on Friday. So many things can go wrong.
> 3. Big gig (for me, at least) on Friday and Saturday. Practise on Wednesday and Thursday.
> 4. I need to finish work by Thursday, cuz I'm taking a day off on Friday.

Click to collapse



Preposterous! 

I am still the last person online?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Preposterous!
> 
> I am still the last person online?

Click to collapse



Ouch, hardly passed those exams eh

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

By the skin of my teeth. 

Booyah!


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> By the skin of my teeth.
> 
> Booyah!

Click to collapse



At least you passed  Good morning guys.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> At least you passed  Good morning guys.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Morning twitch 

I'm two steps closer to NEVER having to worry about exams anymore. Isn't it nice


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning twitch
> 
> I'm two steps closer to NEVER having to worry about exams anymore. Isn't it nice

Click to collapse



It may be nice for you, but I'm starting college today. I have 5 more years to worry about exams. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

Also, you said you were getting the flowers soon, what were you planning on getting if you don't mind me asking? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good afternoon.
> Guys, I want to buy a new phone, stuck between Desire HD, Desire S and Incredible S. Their prices are pretty much there same.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



I haven't really gotten into any of them such as with looking into much detail but if I were you I would check the development section of each phone first. 

Edit: Good morning 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Also, you said you were getting the flowers soon, what were you planning on getting if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Pretty torn about it right now. I'm taking a day off work on Friday to hand it to her personally. Either that or a delivery waiting for her when she gets home. Watcha think? I suppose I should get her roses... or lilies... I kinda like lilies...



m1l4droid said:


> Good afternoon.
> Guys, I want to buy a new phone, stuck between Desire HD, Desire S and Incredible S. Their prices are pretty much there same.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Sensation?



m1l4droid said:


> Also congrats sakai on passing that thing.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Thanks, bro


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

Then go with the desire s  That's all you dude. The heart gets what the heart wants, unless the heart doesn't have enough money...then the heart should stop complaining and get a job 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Pretty torn about it right now. I'm taking a day off work on Friday to hand it to her personally. Either that or a delivery waiting for her when she gets home. Watcha think? I suppose I should get her roses... or lilies... I kinda like lilies.

Click to collapse



Well, if you had to chose between roses and lilies I would choose lilies because I think roses are overused and kinda a slackers way of saying "I had money and didn't know what flower you like so I literally added generic flower here" 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Well, if you had to chose between roses and lilies I would choose lilies because I think roses are overused and kinda a slackers way of saying "I had money and didn't know what flower you like so I literally added generic flower here"
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Yeah... I wanted to get something that might symbolize something.... but I'm not sure if she'll get me...


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

I can teach people English! I should go to where you are, and take your job...when you get it  haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah... I wanted to get something that might symbolize something.... but I'm not sure if she'll get me...

Click to collapse



Even if she doesn't, you could explain.  I mean, she may not get it at first but you could drop subtle hints to let here know. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Even if she doesn't, you could explain.  I mean, she may not get it at first but you could drop subtle hints to let here know.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I spent hours here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Language_of_flowers

I'm serious.

But in the end, I might just settle for anything that the florist has in hand.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I spent hours here:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Language_of_flowers
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I really think she would appreciate the thought you put into it if you get her something that actually has deep meaning, or you could save that trick for later. 

@Milad, DAMN! Would you be able to teach me Persian so I can then after steal your job from you?  

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Sure, for about one grand.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Hmmmm, what if I just got you a new phone? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I really think she would appreciate the thought you put into it if you get her something that actually has deep meaning, or you could save that trick for later.
> 
> @Milad, DAMN! Would you be able to teach me Persian so I can then after steal your job from you?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Defeats the whole mystery of the thing if I had to explain. She isn't dumb, but unless she is really curious as to why I sent such type of flower...


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Defeats the whole mystery of the thing if I had to explain. She isn't dumb, but unless she is really curious as to why I sent such type of flower...

Click to collapse



Yeah so I would save the trick for later some other time. Like a potential anniversary  Ah, my little Sakai is already growing up, brings a tear to my eye.  haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good, a sim free iPhone 4 will do. I'll sell it (it's too expensive here), and will buy an Incredible S and an Asus Transformer.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Nah, I think I'll just get you a desire s and call it a day  haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Yeah so I would save the trick for later some other time. Like a potential anniversary  Ah, my little Sakai is already growing up, brings a tear to my eye.  haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



You've gotta be $#[email protected]++ing me with that 

I'm just too nervous about getting this girl. I can't keep cool or think straight.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> OK, but make it an Incredible S.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



So now you've decided on the Incredible S?! Make up your mind! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You've gotta be $#[email protected]++ing me with that
> 
> I'm just too nervous about getting this girl. I can't keep cool or think straight.

Click to collapse



You know I'm just poking fun at you  Let me know when the big moment arrives! Actually, even better...record it! Or have someone else record it 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You know I'm just poking fun at you  Let me know when the big moment arrives! Actually, even better...record it! Or have someone else record it
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I won't. The first one should be private. Between the two of us (Myself and Ms TiBo, actually) so that it remains special in her heart. And mine of course.

I'm a hopeless romantic, aren't I? Probably should start reading Twlight or something.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I won't. The first one should be private. Between the two of us (Myself and Ms TiBo, actually) so that it remains special in her heart. And mine of course.
> 
> I'm a hopeless romantic, aren't I? Probably should start reading Twlight or something.

Click to collapse



If you ever start reading twilight I will Husam castrate you and never speak to you again. 

@M_T_M, I'm not going to pretend for even a second I know who that is. Haha But if it's a complement I appreciate it. 
-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes, Incredible S it is.
> @sakai, good luck my friend. Hope it all works out for you.
> 
> Sent from Earth, it's already hell.

Click to collapse



What made you decide that? 

Edit: Corrected that sig for you. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, breaking news, Lybia fell!
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Did it trip? Haha xD

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm not. But this time I am. 

In the past, when it comes to females, I usually approach the subject with a nothing-to-lose attitude. That's because I find them attractive and wanna have an interesting chat  .

This time, I find a girl that is really nice and sweet and I really like her. It's like trying to keep a straight face and keeping my mind from going insane is a damn difficult challenge for me.


@Twitch: Only reason I'll ever read Twilight is because I want to stare down the abyss into the depths of hell before I kill Lucifer.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Did it trip? Haha xD
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Trolololx!


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

Alright, time for dinner. I bid you all good night. I will be at home, practising my bass.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> That's called pure  and unadulterated love Saka.....and it's the most amazing feeling in the world
> Also....pics or she is a fragment of your imagination

Click to collapse



How I wish the latter is true. It is a wonderfully stressful bliss that I'm going through. It's like being slowly whipped to death with scented bootlaces. 

And pics only if I have her permission to post it. Gentlemen's rules apply, as always.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

Alright guys! I'm off to class  Wish me luck 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

Goodmorning all @twitch, good luck today and have fun. @Sakai, I would say lillies as well, to soon for roses. But for the first date I highly recommend a single red rose.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning all @twitch, good luck today and have fun. @Sakai, I would say lillies as well, to soon for roses. But for the first date I highly recommend a single red rose.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeah. I'll probably get lilies


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah. I'll probably get lilies

Click to collapse



So what's the plan? You just gunna show up at her place without warning?lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

Nah.... not gonna give that much of a surprise


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nah.... not gonna give that much of a surprise

Click to collapse



Haha, be waiting in her home when she gets back "surprise. I love you!"

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

More like, "Hey, sup? Your exams are over? I gotta pass something to ya. When are you gonna be at home?"

And then:


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2011)

'afternoon

what's up?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> More like, "Hey, sup? Your exams are over? I gotta pass something to ya. When are you gonna be at home?"
> 
> And then:

Click to collapse



Not as much fun... but probably will yeild better results @hus, how goes it?
Oh, and summer is ending here already
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

Ahahahahahahahahaha

I MMSed TiBo with this picture:





because she has math exams tomorrow.

She texted me back and I ignored it. Then she twittered me about the same thing.


Game. On.

http://files.sharenator.com/****_yeah_RE_Not_the_sexy_post_Id_promised_but-s400x317-164482-535.jpg


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Not as much fun... but probably will yeild better results @hus, how goes it?
> Oh, and summer is ending here already
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



more boredom than usual, that i feel like i want to throw my netbook and get f the internet


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Not as much fun... but probably will yeild better results @hus, how goes it?
> Oh, and summer is ending here already
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



The objective is to achieve the sensation of a pleasant surprise, not complete shock and awe.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ask Gaddafi, I don't know.
> @twitch. I don't think so, I think someone, pushed him from behind...
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Get the incredible s milad. Its the newer phone of the 3 you mentioned and has 1.8 (dont quote me, its what I saw) ghz overclock capability

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> The objective is to achieve the sensation of a pleasant surprise, not complete shock and awe.

Click to collapse



the game is on?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the game is on?

Click to collapse



1. Initiate contact.
2. Get to know the subject
3. Build low-level rapport
4. Build subject's interest in initiator.
5. Build high-level rapport
6. Make subject interested in initiator.
7. Start dating. Liek a baws.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 1. Initiate contact.
> 2. Get to know the subject
> 3. Build low-level rapport
> 4. Build subject's interest in initiator.
> ...

Click to collapse



Where are you now?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> more boredom than usual, that i feel like i want to throw my netbook and get f the internet

Click to collapse



Then It might be a good idea to get off. No point it desrtoying sh!t

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Where are you now?

Click to collapse



I would guess 4

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> The objective is to achieve the sensation of a pleasant surprise, not complete shock and awe.

Click to collapse



Wish you the best of luck man. But you do realise there is only going to be one thing on your mind untill then... and after then

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Where are you now?

Click to collapse





deliriousDroid said:


> I would guess 4
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yup. I messed up a little on the timing. I will have to build high level rapport once we start dating instead of before we start dating.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wish you the best of luck man. But you do realise there is only going to be one thing on your mind untill then... and after then
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I shall not entertain such dirty thoughts. I risk ex-communication, an extensive counselling session, utter ridicule, scorn, and murder if I mess things up. Also suicide.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2011)

see you later guys


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

See ya. 

Wherever you're headed


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I shall not entertain such dirty thoughts. I risk ex-communication, an extensive counselling session, utter ridicule, scorn, and murder if I mess things up. Also suicide.

Click to collapse



Bahahaha, I was talking about her. Not sex. Jeeeeze Sakai, got something on your mind

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Aug 22, 2011)

morning everyone


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Bahahaha, I was talking about her. Not sex. Jeeeeze Sakai, got something on your mind
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Oh. Right. That goes without saying. I mean... 

@ RinZO: heya bud.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 22, 2011)

I iz exhausted. I haz to goto da cabstand at four and TOMORROW I haz to make all my toy deliveries 

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey BD! 

Long time no see/chat 

D'ya think I've got a chance?


----------



## RinZo (Aug 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I iz exhausted. I haz to goto da cabstand at four and TOMORROW I haz to make all my toy deliveries
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Babydoll = Santa??


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 22, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Babydoll = Santa??

Click to collapse



For birds = Santa
For humans = get ur own damn toys

Also hi.

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey BD!
> 
> Long time no see/chat
> 
> D'ya think I've got a chance?

Click to collapse



You've ALWAYS got a chance....

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

Ahahahahahahahahahaha now IDK what exams she will have 2moro. I'm going to sleep now, and die a miserable death guessing at funny picture to send her.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2011)

back for now


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 22, 2011)

Morn. 'Sup.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Morn. 'Sup.

Click to collapse



sup obs, how's it going?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey again guys.
> Hey bd! Long time no see!
> I uninstalled SlideIT. It was way to buggy.

Click to collapse



Hi
Milad
Obs
Husam.
(see what I did there?)
Also....all your mafia thread are belong to Pipsqueak....

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sup obs, how's it going?

Click to collapse



****tin'. 'Sup with you?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 22, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> 'Sup with you?

Click to collapse



 Fine. Don't say hi.

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi
> Milad
> Obs
> Husam.
> ...

Click to collapse



yes, you made me last 

hi btw


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes, you made me last

Click to collapse



 
You were still my first friend on xda 

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> ****tin'. 'Sup with you?

Click to collapse



updating my mother's milestone, i may install even install cm for her


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> updating my mother's milestone, i may install even install cm for her

Click to collapse



Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!
CM!

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!
> CM!
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



yes lol 
brb food time 

@milad, yeah, but i may install 6 because gb could be slow


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2011)

back

installing open recovery


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!
> CM!
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Hi babydoll!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Why don't you move to the US or Canada?

Click to collapse



what's the the difference?  


JK


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hi babydoll!
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Hello Watt!! 



M_T_M said:


> Why don't you move to the US or Canada?

Click to collapse



Sup M_T_M 



m1l4droid said:


> How am I supposed to do that? Will the US, or Canada let me in? Can I get a respectable job? Do I have any money?
> That's not possible my friend.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Hello Milad 


husam666 said:


> what's the the difference?
> 
> 
> JK

Click to collapse



And hello husam


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey Dave, lets play some solitaire, you in?
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



not right now i just got to work and actually have to do a little bit..

How was your weekend?

On friday i didnt do anything...

On Saturday Night Went downtown drinking 

Then on sunday night went to my friends kegger


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 22, 2011)

My girlfriend haz an xbox. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My girlfriend haz an xbox.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



cool 

LOL

@Milad

Where did u find that blah blah blah post? 

Or did a mod edit it??


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Only PC gaming.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Xboxes blow though!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Xboxes blow though!
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



no they dont


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> How am I supposed to do that? Will the US, or Canada let me in? Can I get a respectable job? Do I have any money?
> That's not possible my friend.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Seriously man, Canada has some horribly lax immigration laws. They let some of the most useless #@%&'s in. So if you have a post secondary education, chances are pretty good for getting in. Not sure how your country is for letting people out tho

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Wow...are you always this negative?

Click to collapse



Lol, wow, haven't you seen any other post he ever made?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Freedom....just saying. Don't want this to become a politicized topic

Click to collapse



And I think hus was saying what's the difference between USA and Canada... 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hi babydoll!
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Waz up.....how are you doing with your search for more meds (I wish I could help you....between the funeral and that 500$ T-Mobile bill (and Sparky taking a couple days off) my head is swimming with bills 

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Waz up.....how are you doing with your search for more meds (I wish I could help you....between the funeral and that 500$ T-Mobile bill (and Sparky taking a couple days off) my head is swimming with bills
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Hello BD!!!

How you doing/feeling?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 22, 2011)

Canada haz health care. the US haz sum other stuff. That's the most basic diff
Also the US is a democracy (0.o) and Canada has a parliamentary type govt

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Waz up.....how are you doing with your search for more meds (I wish I could help you....between the funeral and that 500$ T-Mobile bill (and Sparky taking a couple days off) my head is swimming with bills
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



CHIP is supposed to be helping, no meds yet though.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello BD!!!
> 
> How you doing/feeling?

Click to collapse



I'm exhausted. I look like death warmed over.... 
On a more cheery note Pipsqueak...says Hi.
How are you?

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> CHIP is supposed to be helping, no meds yet though.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Keep, me posted....k?
I don't want to have to worry

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @dd. Post secondary education? What exactly is that? I have a high-school diploma and studying in university but not even halfway through.
> @M_T_M. Yeah I'm kinda negative all the time... Just out of curiosity, where are you from?
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Post secondary education is college.
(or a trade school)
All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Thanks bd. I guess I have to wait 3 more years to get my graduate degree.
> It's easy to get out of the country if you have a passport and have done -or are exempt- from military service. Well I'm exempt and I have a passport.
> There's also another option, wait for Islamic Republic to collapse. If Syria collapses, which will do in near future, collapse of Islamic Republic will be inevitable.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



You don't need a graduate degree, just a basic college degree (at least that's how we differentiate in the US. It might mean something different where you are.

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Thanks bd. I guess I have to wait 3 more years to get my graduate degree.
> It's easy to get out of the country if you have a passport and have done -or are exempt- from military service. Well I'm exempt and I have a passport.
> There's also another option, wait for Islamic Republic to collapse. If Syria collapses, which will do in near future, collapse of Islamic Republic will be inevitable.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



That might take a while to happen. And how did you get exempt if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> There are no colleges in my country.  only universities.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



University and college are the same thing
(ie Princeton University and Boston College are both post secondary institutions that take about 4-5 years of study to be able  to graduate...the only difference is the name (and Princeton can be percieved as "better" in reality it's the same damn thing)
All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm exhausted. I look like death warmed over....
> On a more cheery note Pipsqueak...says Hi.
> How are you?
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



HEY PIPSQUEEK!!!!!!

and im sorry you feel lousy again


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 22, 2011)

I got my camera lens!!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I never saw it. Give me the link to your post.
> Also, my first guess, Latin America?
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



His name stands for Milo the Mexican also... that's a long way down

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 22, 2011)

HI BABYDOLL. HAPPY?

Also, Ihavethebestgirlfriendintheworld


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Wow...are you always this negative?
> I moved to this country with $.50 and started washing dishes....learned English and got to accomplish a lot thank God
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol i meant between Canada and America


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, I was right!
> What's that pic, is it some kinda barn or something?
> What's a long way down ?
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's the mow of our barn(top floor). I will have to take some pics from the top of our silo it's a great veiw

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> So Milo the Mexican, eh?
> 
> That makes you the Delirious "I talk to cows" Canadian I guess

Click to collapse



Yeahh, we will go with that Milo hey, did I ever tell you I seen mtm tattooed on the back of someone's head? First thing I thought of was you

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 22, 2011)

Bd, y u no answer google talk!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2011)

edit: never mind


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 22, 2011)

I just had rum cake


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 22, 2011)

Guys, I need a new avatar. Suggestions?

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> This one maybe?

Click to collapse



? I don't see any pic 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Ha ha I've seen that one before 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> U like mine?
> 
> @dave. Well, you drunk now?

Click to collapse



no if i would of put more rum sauce on it i might be lol it was a strong rum cake and delicious


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> ? I don't see any pic
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



this one is great


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 22, 2011)

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> HEY PIPSQUEEK!!!!!!
> 
> and im sorry you feel lousy again

Click to collapse



Me too. Pipsqueak....says....can she haz pretzels?
How ya doing?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Bd, y u no answer google talk!
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Cuz I'm no on nao....I'm supposed to be gas counting....

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Me too. Pipsqueak....says....can she haz pretzels?
> How ya doing?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Im good, about to start up school again on wednesday 

Then next week im going to Illinois for a fishing trip

I just wish i could get done with school and find a good paying job faster


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> haha dave mine wont start until 20th of September.
> 
> About your "blah blah blah" post, I edited it in my post... I'm bad.

Click to collapse



So that is what my post are to you  

And u start later mean you end later


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



He reveiled the answer to that question about a week ago I think...

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I do that to most posts, so nothing personal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I know, i don't take anything personal that i hear or read on the web


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Wait wut?

Click to collapse



He asked why you always delete your posts, I said that you told us why about a week ago. True story bro

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I know, i don't take anything personal that i hear or read on the web

Click to collapse



What if I said I hate you and its personal? 

( I don't btw..atall  <3 no homo)

And hi 


Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> What if I said I hate you and its personal?
> 
> ( I don't btw..atall  <3 no homo)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i still wont take it personally 

And what up max?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> What if I said I hate you and its personal?
> 
> ( I don't btw..atall  <3 no homo)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello Max so your house didn't burn down last night then?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i still wont take it personally
> 
> And what up max?

Click to collapse



Damn 

Hey, not much really, you  

&DD xD hey, and nope, luckily 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I did wut?
> I never told you people nothin', nothin' at all!!!1111oneeleven
> 
> Stop licking frogs mate

Click to collapse



1111oneeleven. Huh? Now I'm the confused one here Also, don't delete your answer to this, cuz I won't be back for a few hours. Time to milk the cows. Later all

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2011)

Seeya DD ill quote him dw 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2011)

Night Milad 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn
> 
> Hey, not much really, you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same i had one hell of a party weekend  
Plus i have 2 and half more days to enter the 150 dollar contest and i have 19,000 points and each entry is 1500 points so im building up a bunch to try to get at least 150 entries in to have a good chance of winning.. right now i have 94 



m1l4droid said:


> Good night gang I need to go to sleep...

Click to collapse



Night milad whenever your up again ill play solitaire against u


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Same i had one hell of a party weekend
> Plus i have 2 and half more days to enter the 150 dollar contest and i have 19,000 points and each entry is 1500 points so im building up a bunch to try to get at least 150 entries in to have a good chance of winning.. right now i have 94
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow haha, good luck  planning on getting anything with or just money   

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good night gang I need to go to sleep...

Click to collapse



'night milad


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wow haha, good luck  planning on getting anything with or just money
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Im not sure i might just put in my savings as i need to start saving money as i want to buy a new Jeep Or Truck soon.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Im not sure i might just put in my savings as i need to start saving money as i want to buy a new Jeep Or Truck soon.

Click to collapse



No jeep. They suck! 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> No jeep. They suck!
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



seems everything i like you hate or you say it sucks


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2011)

XD no jeeps are cool & hey hus & watt 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD no jeeps are cool & hey hus & watt
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I know its like a truck and a convertable but better cause doors come off


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD no jeeps are cool & hey hus & watt
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hey max, and yah, jeeps rock


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2011)

XD yeah they're awesome  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

Guys guys guys! I'm back  And tired.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 22, 2011)

I want this one: http://www.jeep.com/en/2011/wrangler_unlimited/

in green


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey Dev, and nice Dav  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey Dev, and nice Dav
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi Maxey  What's poppin'?

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 22, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hi Maxey  What's poppin'?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Hey Twitch banana 

i probaly cant buy it tho for 2 years after getting a couple tax returns and im 25 so car insurance is cheaper as well i might be making a lot more money, but maybe sooner if my car gives out soon


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I want this one: http://www.jeep.com/en/2011/wrangler_unlimited/
> 
> in green

Click to collapse



sweet 

@dev, hey, school too hard for you?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hi Maxey  What's poppin'?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Pop corn.. 

 hey, not much,  you? 

@dav ah okay, you'd buy second hand or new ?

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey Twitch banana
> 
> i probaly cant buy it tho for 2 years after getting a couple tax returns and im 25 so car insurance is cheaper as well i might be making a lot more money, but maybe sooner if my car gives out soon

Click to collapse



Hi Dave! How was your weekend? 

@Husam, hey!  No, it was fun, for now. Plus, I kept trolling this lady in the computer lab hehehe 

@Maxey, no one cares for your popcorn comments jelly boy! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hi Dave! How was your weekend?
> 
> @Husam, hey!  No, it was fun, for now. Plus, I kept trolling this lady in the computer lab hehehe
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 XD jelly 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD jelly
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



"With the power of love!" I always knew he was g4y...

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hi Dave! How was your weekend?
> 
> @Husam, hey!  No, it was fun, for now. Plus, I kept trolling this lady in the computer lab hehehe
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



be careful, don't troll girls in real life, next thing she'll tell you: "I love you"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> "With the power of love!" I always knew he was g4y...
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Pahahah stfu  Muffin didn't like me telling people how to get free stuff  wonder why  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> be careful, don't troll girls in real life, next thing she'll tell you: "I love you"

Click to collapse



No, she was an older lady. Not to old to respect, but old enough to the point that if she said that to me, it would be oh so creepy haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Pahahah stfu  Muffin didn't like me telling people how to get free stuff  wonder why
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hmmmm, I wonder too. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> No, she was an older lady. Not to old to respect, but old enough to the point that if she said that to me, it would be oh so creepy haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



lmao xD


10shiz


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hmmmm, I wonder too.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Haven't been on today hope I'm not banned  I feel stupid after not realising it was you  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao xD
> 
> 
> 10shiz

Click to collapse



I kept moving shiz around when she put it at a certain table for her and her alone to use, so since she wanted to be that way...I repeatedly moved it back to it's proper place.  Her selfishness deserved it.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I kept moving shiz around when she put it at a certain table for her and her alone to use, so since she wanted to be that way...I repeatedly moved it back to it's proper place.  Her selfishness deserved it.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



lol, she does indeed


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Pop corn..
> 
> hey, not much,  you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe like a year old when the new ones come out that way its cheaper, im shopping and building my own jeep right now   Im trying to find the jeep that meets all the features i want 



twitch351 said:


> Hi Dave! How was your weekend?

Click to collapse



my weekend was awesome

Friday i didnt do anything

Saturday i went downtown drinking
Sunday went to a kegger


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Maybe like a year old when the new ones come out that way its cheaper, im shopping and building my own jeep right now   Im trying to find the jeep that meets all the features i want
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man, just watch your alcohol consumption. I've seen some strong men fall from their prime and lose the life they had because of alcohol.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haven't been on today hope I'm not banned  I feel stupid after not realising it was you
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I doubt you are xD And yeah, that was a dumb move of you haha.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 23, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Man, just watch your alcohol consumption. I've seen some strong men fall from their prime and lose the life they had because of alcohol.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



i know.. im still young tho i will grow out of it 

I hardly ever go out and dont drink nearly as much as i was, i dont drink during the week so ive been better


----------



## husam666 (Aug 23, 2011)

good night guys


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good night guys

Click to collapse



good night


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 23, 2011)

Y U guys talk about me behind my back? And who let Dan back in?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 23, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Y U guys talk about me behind my back? And who let Dan back in?

Click to collapse



Who has been talking bout you?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 23, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Y U guys talk about me behind my back? And who let Dan back in?

Click to collapse



Dan's technically not in at all. He never has been. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 23, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Dan's technically not in at all. He never has been.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Twitch! how was your first day?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Twitch! how was your first day?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Good, but man, I got tired quickly. I just woke up from a little nap that I'm actually kinda sore that I took. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Who has been talking bout you?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



lol, it was on the 20th...I am a bit behind.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 23, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> lol, it was on the 20th...I am a bit behind.

Click to collapse



A bit? That's like 20 pages worth of info. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 23, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> lol, it was on the 20th...I am a bit behind.

Click to collapse



ahh, ancient history now


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 23, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Good, but man, I got tired quickly. I just woke up from a little nap that I'm actually kinda sore that I took.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



sore you took, or sorry you took? Nd yeah, after doing nuthin for a while, i could see getting tired quick


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey guys 

I just moved cubicles


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I just moved cubicles

Click to collapse



Moving up in the world eh


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 23, 2011)

I'd rather have less to do. It's a great excuse to clear out junk though.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Im good, about to start up school again on wednesday
> 
> Then next week im going to Illinois for a fishing trip
> 
> I just wish i could get done with school and find a good paying job faster

Click to collapse



I wanna go fishing. 
You will post pics WON'T YOU.....

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 23, 2011)

Also hello and good night.....
Sparky says......stuff sometimes....  (actually he says hi)

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Also hello and good night.....
> Sparky says......stuff sometimes....  (actually he says hi)
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Hello and good night then. Not sure how to respond. 

Btw, I'm driving myself insane.


----------



## boborone (Aug 23, 2011)

Just to let everyone know


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 23, 2011)

Can't see tube at work.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Can't see tube at work.

Click to collapse



Nore on mobile.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## boborone (Aug 23, 2011)

Not sure about work, but maybe this one works on mobile


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 23, 2011)

boborone said:


> Not sure about work, but maybe this one works on mobile

Click to collapse



Still nope

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Still nope
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 23, 2011)

Makes me think of Husam and Milad:


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 23, 2011)

Omnichron said:


>

Click to collapse



Lolz fail. Still not a mobile allowed video

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 23, 2011)

Morning guys  Ready for day 2 of oh so many days to come.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 23, 2011)

Stuck in the office for the moment... boss asked me to wait. Fsk.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Stuck in the office for the moment... boss asked me to wait. Fsk.

Click to collapse



Leave, don't worry about the boss...it's not like he pays you 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 23, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Leave, don't worry about the boss...it's not like he pays you
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



That's the whole point right? 

Anyway...

I'm bored.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That's the whole point right?
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> I'm bored.

Click to collapse



Well, of course. That's the whole point of a job 

Also, I'm not sure what would cure your boredom..streaking? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 23, 2011)

sup guis

10cats


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sup guis
> 
> 10cats

Click to collapse



Husam! How are ya buddy?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 23, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Husam! How are ya buddy?

Click to collapse



tired, went to shop for some clothes came back empty handed -.-
the community here has no taste of anything 

what about you? xda'ing in class?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> tired, went to shop for some clothes came back empty handed -.-
> the community here has no taste of anything
> 
> what about you? xda'ing in class?

Click to collapse



Of course they have no taste, that's just how things work. Where you want to be you're not and where you are you don't want to be. At least that's how it is for me sometimes 

Nah, I'm waiting for class to start at 8. I get out around 12, but I only have two classes.

One is 8 - 9:15 and the other is 11 - 12:15  Not too bad, I'll be working in the computer lab again getting cash money for doing almost nothing. I came to the conclusion that I will get $300 a month from this work studies, if I save up....I may be able to get a new phone and errything for myself  Fingers crossed....or.....or.....I can get more RAM for my desktop, what do you think?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 23, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Of course they have no taste, that's just how things work. Where you want to be you're not and where you are you don't want to be. At least that's how it is for me sometimes
> 
> Nah, I'm waiting for class to start at 8. I get out around 12, but I only have two classes.
> 
> One is 8 - 9:15 and the other is 11 - 12:15  Not too bad, I'll be working in the computer lab again getting cash money for doing almost nothing. I came to the conclusion that I will get $300 a month from this work studies, if I save up....I may be able to get a new phone and errything for myself  Fingers crossed....or.....or.....I can get more RAM for my desktop, what do you think?

Click to collapse



save 300 and buy a guitar 

or work 2 months and buy both


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 23, 2011)

Morning all. I had some coffee today (even tho I'm allergic) God how I miss the stuff

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> save 300 and buy a guitar
> 
> or work 2 months and buy both

Click to collapse



Blah a 300$ guitar. Work both months and get a better one

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> save 300 and buy a guitar
> 
> or work 2 months and buy both

Click to collapse



Flawless thinking, except.....I don't play guitar. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey mafia. I'll probably put my phone up for sale today in a Persian forum. I'm travelling to a duty-free island on the south of Iran (Kish), I'll probably buy my phone from there. It might be cheaper there.

Click to collapse



Hey Milad, have fun and good luck  Hope you get your new phone soon.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 23, 2011)

@twitch, ohh man, I f#cked up big time on spiral knights

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Thanks bro let me sell this one first.
> @dd. Hey man.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



How ya doing today milad?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> @twitch, ohh man, I f#cked up big time on spiral knights
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



What did you do? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 23, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What did you do?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I had a amazing run with some other dude(we had basicly the same level of equitment), till depth 15(red danger indicator ), got lotsa crowns desided to spend some when we got out. I was kinda tired to... so I accidentally bought two recipies for bombs, when I thought they where guns... and used them 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I had a amazing run with some other dude(we had basicly the same level of equitment), till depth 15(red danger indicator ), got lotsa crowns desided to spend some when we got out. I was kinda tired to... so I accidentally bought two recipies for bombs, when I thought they where guns... and used them
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



LOLmao  You shouldn't spiral while being tired.  Sleep spiraling is never a god idea. What bombs where they? 

@Milad, it's hard, but not impossible.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 23, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> LOLmao  You shouldn't spiral while being tired.  Sleep spiraling is never a god idea. What bombs where they?
> 
> @Milad, it's hard, but not impossible.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



The toxic vaporizer,  nd the toxic vaporizer mk2. But sleep spiraling got me to depth15 no? lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Meh. Trying to live. It's hard though, really hard.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Eh, all you really need to live are food water and air. So not to hard jks. So what are you studying in uni? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> The toxic vaporizer,  nd the toxic vaporizer mk2. But sleep spiraling got me to depth15 no? lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Well it makes sense why you bought them, they sound like guns haha Yeah, I guess, but you should be about to get there anyways, no? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 23, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Well it makes sense why you bought them, they sound like guns haha Yeah, I guess, but you should be about to get there anyways, no?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Well considering my danger indicator, I would guess not

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 23, 2011)

Damn it I upgraded my graphics card last night and it messed up my resolution and I can't get it right again

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well considering my danger indicator, I would guess not
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeah, just wait until you actually face a t2 boss. 

And no one answered my question.

Get more RAM or get new phone? What should I save up for? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You mean you upgraded the device or the driver?
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



The driver, installed a update and now everything is smaller, sandwich slightly stretched vertically. Even tho it's fitting the moniter perfectly

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey M_T_M 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 23, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Yeah, just wait until you actually face a t2 boss.
> 
> And no one answered my question.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm afraidlol. Nd I would say if your phone works well and you like it there is no point in getting a new one. Unless your loaded go for the RAM

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 23, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Hai
> 
> Hai
> 
> and, hai!!

Click to collapse



'Ello old chap

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'm afraidlol. Nd I would say if your phone works well and you like it there is no point in getting a new one. Unless your loaded go for the RAM
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



You should be, the t2 bosses almost destroyed me last time I faced one, and that was 2 days ago  Luckily I had 3 other people to aid me 

And yeah, I guess I'm okay with my phone...but I would like a dual core phone 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 23, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Yeah, just wait until you actually face a t2 boss.
> 
> And no one answered my question.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



New phone

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey  

@twitch, RAM is soo much cheaper than a phone  And for the price of a phone you could get 64Gb+, Who needs that much?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Dd, do you speak French? I trying to learn it but it's hard.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Nope, I don't.lol don't need to. Also any ideas about my resolution issues?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 23, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You should be, the t2 bosses almost destroyed me last time I faced one, and that was 2 days ago  Luckily I had 3 other people to aid me
> 
> And yeah, I guess I'm okay with my phone...but I would like a dual core phone
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Yeah, I fully expect to get slaughtered

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 23, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Yeah, just wait until you actually face a t2 boss.
> 
> And no one answered my question.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What matters more to you? Or to look at it another way....if your lappy is running crappy  get the RAM first....if not get the phone....I always choose the phone....but I'm phone obsessed....

Silly people are silly.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey guys!

Wazup!


----------



## RinZo (Aug 23, 2011)

morning mafia!!


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi sakai, rinzo, dd, twitch, milad

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Wazup!

Click to collapse



Mornin 
Sakai
RinZo
Anyone and everyone else

Silly people are silly.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 23, 2011)

Also Watt...didn't see ya there at first

Silly people are silly.


----------



## RinZo (Aug 23, 2011)

@sakai did you make the move yet???


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi everyone 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 23, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> What the...?
> Didn't you say that already? Is this ground hog day?

Click to collapse



I has classes and generally greet everyone after I'm done with classes  Don't hate.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> @sakai did you make the move yet???

Click to collapse



Friday afternoon.

Should be your Thursday midnight. 

I will tell her to take her time. I'll let you guys know afters.

And I'm going to sleep. Been practicing bass just now


----------



## husam666 (Aug 23, 2011)

sup ladies and gentlemen


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sup ladies and gentlemen

Click to collapse



Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, Wow that look sweet, Not much.. Need togo to chemist soon, you?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, Wow that look sweet, Not much.. Need togo to chemist soon, you?

Click to collapse



need to do something in my life soon 

nothing to do here, except sleeping and trolling on fb


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> need to do something in my life soon
> 
> nothing to do here, except sleeping and trolling on fb

Click to collapse



lol 

I got trolled earlier, Someone turned all the showers onto freezing and stood there laughing -__-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol
> 
> I got trolled earlier, Someone turned all the showers onto freezing and stood there laughing -__-

Click to collapse



lol, I'm trolling my brother with remote desktop, he's addicted to a stupid online game, and i keep remote controlling the computer with my phone and logging out, best part, he doesn't know how to disable it xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2011)

XD My bro once installed mobile mouse or something on his iPhone and PC unknowing I already had on ipad, trolled him so much.. He went mental, I loled


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2011)

*bows down to mod who did this *

Le Troll has been banned permenatley
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=3032399

Damn


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 23, 2011)

Why are you bowing? Hey everyone I didn't greet earlier, how are my children? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 23, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Why are you bowing? Hey everyone I didn't greet earlier, how are my children?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



they are suffering from hunger and attention deprivation while you are wasting your money buying smartphones and wasting your time modding them


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> they are suffering from hunger and attention deprivation while you are wasting your money buying smartphones and wasting your time modding them

Click to collapse



Hmmmm, time for them to learn the importance of not relying on father.  Time for them to gtfo my house. They're only 5 years old you say? Meh, it's a big world; they'll survive as hunter/gatherers haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Why are you bowing? Hey everyone I didn't greet earlier, how are my children?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Good point , Just am  Pharmasist closed.. and i going for food back in a bit


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good point , Just am  Pharmasist closed.. and i going for food back in a bit

Click to collapse



Lol this was an EXTREMELY random post. And in the mafia thread, a post being considered random is just rare 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 23, 2011)

Earthquake


Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Earthquake
> 
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



I seriously didn't feel this earthquake....maybe I'm just SUPER oblivious....

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 23, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I seriously didn't feel this earthquake....maybe I'm just SUPER oblivious....
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



**** fell in my house and in my girlfriends. Where are you at?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Math suck. Or I suck at it.
> Hi.

Click to collapse



I suck at Math, it is my only true academic challenge...

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Lol this was an EXTREMELY random post. And in the mafia thread, a post being considered random is just rare
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



lol  Well was talking about thingy 2 pages ago but thanks


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> **** fell in my house and in my girlfriends. Where are you at?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Buffalo, New York

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 23, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Buffalo, New York
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



That's why. Youre north

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> That's why. Youre north
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Aren't you in PA? I'm RIGHT above you. No homo 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 23, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Aren't you in PA? I'm RIGHT above you. No homo
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Philadelphia

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> And it's my academic nemesis!

Click to collapse



We are on the same boat then. That and learning to FLUENTLY speak Spanish. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Philadelphia
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Lame! Oh well haha Serious Bean said he felt it, and apparently he is in NY...somewhere. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 23, 2011)

mother's milestone on CM7.1.0

good enough?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2011)

Impresive my hero got 700ish, thats with me pushing it, like with my DZ


----------



## husam666 (Aug 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Impresive my hero got 700ish, thats with me pushing it, like with my DZ

Click to collapse



don't forget to start a new freezer thread


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> don't forget to start a new freezer thread

Click to collapse



XD Shame it got closed  

Blender thread?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 23, 2011)

macaronymax said:


> xd shame it got closed
> 
> blender thread?

Click to collapse



HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2011)

lol, When I'm feeling better


----------



## husam666 (Aug 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol, When I'm feeling better

Click to collapse



what's wrong? 

9 painkillers hangover?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what's wrong?
> 
> 9 painkillers hangover?

Click to collapse



lol, no 

Close


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2011)

PMed  

10....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Headache!! ****ing headache!!!

Click to collapse



unlucky bro


----------



## husam666 (Aug 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Headache!! ****ing headache!!!

Click to collapse



dehydration?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> mother's milestone on CM7.1.0
> 
> good enough?

Click to collapse



That's decent. My friends sidekick 4g only gets 970. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Headache!! ****ing headache!!!

Click to collapse



Sucks milad  But hello!!!!!!!!!!  


MacaronyMax said:


> unlucky bro

Click to collapse



Hello Max!!!!


husam666 said:


> dehydration?

Click to collapse



Hell


EDIT: Hey Watt!


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol
> 
> I got trolled earlier, Someone turned all the showers onto freezing and stood there laughing -__-

Click to collapse



Maxey...I post moar quadrant on pp....prepare to be jelly
 Also we had earthquake....Sparky says, He felt it....I was sleeping 

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Maxey...I post moar quadrant on pp....prepare to be jelly
> Also we had earthquake....Sparky says, He felt it....I was sleeping
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Damn  I'm going to have to fry this to get much higher, Wish I got Android working on my PC with all the cores, thatd pwn


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> That's decent. My friends sidekick 4g only gets 970.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



For A Milestone that is very respectable. Not as good as mai NS... but then most phones aren't  

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## husam666 (Aug 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Maxey...I post moar quadrant on pp....prepare to be jelly
> Also we had earthquake....Sparky says, He felt it....I was sleeping
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



hey babydoll 

@dave hey mate, how's it going? 

@watt, i think it's over clocked to 1 ghz, not sure, although i did not mess with the cpu clock


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Um, I don't think so why would I be dehydrated?
> 
> @dave. Hey!
> @BD. Hai!
> @watt. hi!

Click to collapse



Cuz you have a headache 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey babydoll
> 
> @dave hey mate, how's it going?
> 
> @watt, i think it's over clocked to 1 ghz, not sure, although i did not mess with the cpu clock

Click to collapse



AFAIK...
Cm is NOT OCd by default although you obviously know you can...
Also Hi 
All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 23, 2011)

Also Pipsqueak haz decided you all belong to her nao....so feel special. She is picky about her friends

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## husam666 (Aug 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> AFAIK...
> Cm is NOT OCd by default although you obviously know you can...
> Also Hi
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



quadrant says cpu current clock is 1,000 mhz

@milad, fasting?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 23, 2011)

View attachment 698356

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2011)

Am I the only one who uses advanced?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2011)

BanWilson said:


> Woop woop. First post.
> 
> Again...

Click to collapse



lol, Now who is this


----------



## husam666 (Aug 23, 2011)

BanWilson said:


> Woop woop. First post.
> 
> Again...

Click to collapse



GTFO N00B


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Am I the only one who uses advanced?

Click to collapse



How do I get that?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> How do I get that?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Search the market, Or from their site (I think) Or it could be 'acquired' elsewhere


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Search the market, Or from their site (I think) Or it could be 'acquired' elsewhere

Click to collapse



Global quadrant rank?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> quadrant says cpu current clock is 1,000 mhz
> 
> @milad, fasting?

Click to collapse



Maybe CM on the Milestone comes OCd to 1Ghz, by default...I doesn't on the N1 or NS...don't remember about the G1 and didn't root my Vibrant or my behold (I hated those two phones...the Behold and the Vibrant)

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Global quadrant rank?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Na it's simply Quadrant Advanced, Just checked, not in the market anymore, either their site or the 3rd option


----------



## husam666 (Aug 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Maybe CM on the Milestone comes OCd to 1Ghz, by default...I doesn't on the N1 or NS...don't remember about the G1 and didn't root my Vibrant or my behold (I hated those two phones...the Behold and the Vibrant)
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



yeah, it's not an official cm too


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Am I the only one who uses advanced?

Click to collapse



I'm too cheap to buy it...if I had extra money nao (which I don't  ) I'd rather use it for more worthwhile causes.

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm too cheap to buy it...if I had extra money nao (which I don't  ) I'd rather use it for more worthwhile causes.
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



So am i.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2011)

BanWilson said:


> Someone is a bad troll.
> 
> @Max - Christ knows bro.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Phaha, Afaik they dont do that, It just says it, could be wrong though


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, it's not an official cm too

Click to collapse



Ah, I haven't used an official nightly in ages. I get my kangs from @fitsnugly via twitter and @gearheadcustoms via g+ and others via g+

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello BD


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> *cough*Pirating*cough*?

Click to collapse



No. I'd rather help my friends and family. I help people when I can. Helping my friends makes me happy...ever since Jon's funeral (and that T-Mo bill I'm STILL paying off) I can't catch up...  also, I took out a twenty thousand dollar loan a few months ago to pay for private nursing for my mom and help her with cancer treatment bills...the interest blows on that loan... 
I worked THREE jobs this past week...my own (birds) the carnival and the cab company I used to work for asked me to come back....yesterday was my first day back...
All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello BD

Click to collapse



Hai. Check ur pm

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2011)

Ima go for a lil... Starting to feel very bad  Seeya ssoonjs


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hai. Check ur pm
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



i did and i dont even know what the pool party is? 

Edit just googled it...

What it do?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ima go for a lil... Starting to feel very bad  Seeya ssoonjs

Click to collapse



cya max, get well soon


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Um,  then sorry I said that.
> But, I have to pirate because I don't have any legit way of getting the product.

Click to collapse



Don't be sorry. Pirates are necessary....sometimes 

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ima go for a lil... Starting to feel very bad  Seeya ssoonjs

Click to collapse



Sorry, maxey. 

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i did and i dont even know what the pool party is?
> 
> Edit just googled it...
> 
> What it do?

Click to collapse



It's a picture aapppp send mre ur email and find out

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's a picture aapppp send mre ur email and find out
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Just did


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey again, & Thanks Hus and BD 


Bad news though, fml  :b 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey Milad  ill explain later I guess 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey again, & Thanks Hus and BD
> 
> 
> Bad news though, fml  :b
> ...

Click to collapse



hey max, cheer up


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey hus, aha thanks 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey hus, aha thanks
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



come troll with me (not that i troll) in the troll page on fb


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> come troll with me (not that i troll) in the troll page on fb

Click to collapse



Hahah ill have a look now 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahah ill have a look now
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



but it got boring, i'll call for backup


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 24, 2011)

Just made a Google+ account yesterday  Don't know what to do with it lol

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Just made a Google+ account yesterday  Don't know what to do with it lol
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



ignore it and move on to facebook


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ignore it and move on to facebook

Click to collapse



Dude I've been on Fb for more than 1 year already. I really like the circles thing (to prevent my family to see posts about weed  ) Fb doesn't have that

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Dude I've been on Fb for more than 1 year already. I really like the circles thing (to prevent my family to see posts about weed  ) Fb doesn't have that
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



lol, you should block them on facebook, that's what i do


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Dude I've been on Fb for more than 1 year already. I really like the circles thing (to prevent my family to see posts about weed  ) Fb doesn't have that
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Hahah lol yea its useful for that,  and pics 

Hus, I couldn't think of anything to say but lol at the he's g4y :b  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, you should block them on facebook, that's what i do

Click to collapse



Nah, that's just wrong  

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Nah, that's just wrong
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



You can stop them seeing your wall posts 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahah lol yea its useful for that,  and pics
> 
> Hus, I couldn't think of anything to say but lol at the he's g4y :b
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lol, thx max


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

Anytime 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

Was on Russel Howard's good news just now, lol, not so forever alone now Milad :b jk  

http://www.cloudgirlfriend.com/

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Was on Russel Howard's good news just now, lol, not so forever alone now Milad :b jk
> 
> http://www.cloudgirlfriend.com/
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lol, i really thought that link was this


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> You can stop them seeing your wall posts
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



True that. Heey mafios, how goes it? Oh, and do I show up as online when on my phone?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> True that. Heey mafios, how goes it? Oh, and do I show up as online when on my phone?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



yeah, you are online nao 

it goes fine btw, wbu?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, you are online nao
> 
> it goes fine btw, wbu?

Click to collapse



 nd tired. Hungry. Bored. Yayy

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey DD

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey DD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey MM, feeling any better?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

Not particularly , thanks  How are you? 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not particularly , thanks  How are you?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lazzyyyy, to lazy to get up and eat lol. Nd get feeling better soon!

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Aug 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lazzyyyy, to lazy to get up and eat lol. Nd get feeling better soon!
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I am the same way. Haha  I wish someone was here to make me something.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lazzyyyy, to lazy to get up and eat lol. Nd get feeling better soon!
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Lol :b

& thanks, 

Also hus, I'll explain soon if you're on.. 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lol :b
> 
> & thanks,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Explain now, before I go back to sleep. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 24, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Explain now, before I go back to sleep.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



It's only 819 shcool tiring you out?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's only 819 shcool tiring you out?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I'm taking naps. And yeah, not so much school but I'll still not used to this schedule of waking up early. It's only my second day 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I am the same way. Haha  I wish someone was here to make me something.

Click to collapse



Then you just decide that being hungry isn't that bad afterall

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Aug 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Then you just decide that being hungry isn't that bad afterall
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Haha indeed.  The whole time hoping my GF calls or brings me somehting home haha


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Haha indeed.  The whole time hoping my GF calls or brings me somehting home haha

Click to collapse



Don't you always love that possibility of free food? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Don't you always love that possibility of free food?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



yeah right free


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

Done twitch,  have a nice nap :b lol 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah right free

Click to collapse



It is free when someone else makes it for you 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Done twitch,  have a nice nap :b lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I see nothing...

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah right free

Click to collapse



It's free fo me


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 24, 2011)

Applying for best buy. Wish me luck.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I see nothing...
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



It's a pm 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Applying for best buy. Wish me luck.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Luck is wished onto you. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Applying for best buy. Wish me luck.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Good luck 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well that is balls, I think you'll be about to do fine, think of rainbows! And nyan cat! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> It's free fo me

Click to collapse



what about the price of the diamonds?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Well that is balls, I think you'll be about to do fine, think of rainbows! And nyan cat!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Lol  doesnt help  :b

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what about the price of the diamonds?

Click to collapse



Pfft, who bus their women jewelery anymore? Especially if she's a nymphomaniac haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lol  doesnt help  :b
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



We should okay spiral knights then  You down? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what about the price of the diamonds?

Click to collapse



You're starting to sound like her. hahaha


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Pfft, who bus their women jewelery anymore? Especially if she's a nymphomaniac haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



lmao xD


are you hyper devan, cuz you need to slow down


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> We should okay spiral knights then  You down?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I might soon,  not sure If I have much energy though, I do however have a jelly hat :b 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## RinZo (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao xD
> 
> 
> are you hyper devan, cuz you need to slow down

Click to collapse



It's 8:40pm here so I'm sure he just woke up.  Energized as ever


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao xD
> 
> 
> are you hyper devan, cuz you need to slow down

Click to collapse



I have ADHD, I'm ALWAYS hyper  

@Maxey, let me know, I'll get on soon after I clean up my bed. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

Aha okay dude 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> It's 8:40pm here so I'm sure he just woke up.  Energized as ever

Click to collapse



I woke up at 6:05am to get to school, didn't you know? I started college two days ago  I did however wake up from a nap recently haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 24, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I woke up at 6:05am to get to school, didn't you know? I started college two days ago  I did however wake up from a nap recently haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Oh that explains the new title?  haha.  How do you like waking up so early??


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 24, 2011)

'Sup guys!

I'ma gonna go to teh toilet. Gimme a story when I get back.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 'Sup guys!
> 
> I'ma gonna go to teh toilet. Gimme a story when I get back.

Click to collapse



sup dave

no stories here


----------



## RinZo (Aug 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 'Sup guys!
> 
> I'ma gonna go to teh toilet. Gimme a story when I get back.

Click to collapse



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 'Sup guys!
> 
> I'ma gonna go to teh toilet. Gimme a story when I get back.

Click to collapse



I'll join you in a minute.


Sup guys.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> I'll join you in a minute.
> 
> 
> Sup guys.

Click to collapse



one more victim of teh ghey 

nothing


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 24, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> I'll join you in a minute.
> 
> 
> Sup guys.

Click to collapse



Please observe cubicle etiquette. And
My signature is proof enough. 

Abet form me HTC Dserie witf lé help of Swype and lé XDA app. Plis frogive typpos.


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 24, 2011)

I've been away for a week and there's hardly any activity in this thread. What gives?


----------



## RinZo (Aug 24, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> I've been away for a week and there's hardly any activity in this thread. What gives?

Click to collapse



Just waiting for you to come back.


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Just waiting for you to come back.

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 24, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> I've been away for a week and there's hardly any activity in this thread. What gives?

Click to collapse



Work, church, some peeps starting school, falling in love, spiral knights, etc.


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Work, church, some peeps starting school, falling in love, spiral knights, etc.

Click to collapse



What is spiral knights? It sounds like a Facebook game.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 24, 2011)

So... I spent all day writing erotic fiction for my girlfriend. Which was difficult because despite being a good writer I begin to run out of ideas.

But I got rewarded with, er, photos. So I'm okay with this.


----------



## RinZo (Aug 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> So... I spent all day writing erotic fiction for my girlfriend. Which was difficult because despite being a good writer I begin to run out of ideas.
> 
> But I got rewarded with, er, photos. So I'm okay with this.

Click to collapse



whoa whoa whoa where did you come from??


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> So... I spent all day writing erotic fiction for my girlfriend. Which was difficult because despite being a good writer I begin to run out of ideas.
> 
> But I got rewarded with, er, photos. So I'm okay with this.

Click to collapse



I can write erotic fiction for her too. Ask her to send some pics my way as a sort of inspiration.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol obs
And hey again 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## RinZo (Aug 24, 2011)

I was cutting an apple and I cut my finger.  I use a knife for a living and I did it cutting an apple haha


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I was cutting an apple and I cut my finger.  I use a knife for a living and I did it cutting an apple haha

Click to collapse



Noob. You'd lose the entire finger with my knife.


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> So... I spent all day writing erotic fiction for my girlfriend. Which was difficult because despite being a good writer I begin to run out of ideas.
> 
> But I got rewarded with, er, photos. So I'm okay with this.

Click to collapse



Well, that's better than her just writing to you about what her boobs look like. So, that's a win.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 24, 2011)

I should write erotic fiction about XDA members. Sakai x Babydoll? Twitch x Obsidia--


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

My phone o.o honestly 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I should write erotic fiction about XDA members. Sakai x Babydoll? Twitch x Obsidia--

Click to collapse



BD's married. I'd do TRM though


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> My phone o.o honestly
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



no way
. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> I should write erotic fiction about XDA members. Sakai x Babydoll? Twitch x Obsidia--

Click to collapse



Sweet. I get watt.


Hey watt, how do you feel about leather?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 24, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> Sweet. I get watt.
> 
> 
> Hey watt, how do you feel about leather?

Click to collapse



i have a girlfriend. she'd kick your ass.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> My phone o.o honestly
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



LIES!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> LIES!!

Click to collapse



It's really not. 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 24, 2011)

Guys... what happened to us? We used to be awesooooome... and now... we're.. all grown up?


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 24, 2011)

Nah, we just suck.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Guys... what happened to us? We used to be awesooooome... and now... we're.. all grown up?

Click to collapse



the effect of the new thread  

@max, prove it's real


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the effect of the new thread
> 
> @max, prove it's real

Click to collapse



See the vofafone uk at top and the time  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> i have a girlfriend. she'd kick your ass.

Click to collapse



I'd welcome the challenge, sir. She'll have to get in line behind my own, thouh.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the effect of the new thread :d
> 
> @max, prove it's real

Click to collapse



nooooo!!! We shall be awesome all over again!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> nooooo!!! We shall be awesome all over again!!!!

Click to collapse



So, twitch and watt and obsidian got together and...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> nooooo!!! We shall be awesome all over again!!!!

Click to collapse



thou shalt not be awesometh againth


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thou shalt not be awesometh againth

Click to collapse



But we shall be! I say we be awesome or bust!


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't see anyone being awesome in here. I'm about to bail and go watch Scrubs for a bit.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> But we shall be! I say we be awesome or bust!

Click to collapse



good luck with that, I don't spam now as i was before


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Oh that explains the new title?  haha.  How do you like waking up so early??

Click to collapse



I f!cking hate it. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Guys... what happened to us? We used to be awesooooome... and now... we're.. all grown up?

Click to collapse



It's because I'm not on as much : eek:

Also, Husam isn't on as much because he's a little ghey. 



-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It's because I'm not on as much : eek:
> 
> Also, Husam isn't on as much because he's a little ghey.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



is it that obvious? 

JK 

I prefer facebook now, i get to chat with more girls there 
and rule 30, does not exist


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> is it that obvious?
> 
> JK
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah... my little boy is growing up. 

To be a fag.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> is it that obvious?
> 
> JK
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Husam, gtfo. You're not going to get with them so what's the point of the wasted effort? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 24, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Husam, gtfo. You're not going to get with them so what's the point of the wasted effort?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Maybe he likes being in the friendzone?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Maybe he likes being in the friendzone?

Click to collapse



Stupid. Meh, whatever. It's his choice. If he wants to talk to girls that he won't get with then that's his prerogative.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Husam, gtfo. You're not going to get with them so what's the point of the wasted effort?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I will GTFO, and when I do, don't come and beg for me back 





P.S, I may have lied


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I will GTFO, and when I do, don't come and beg for me back
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You may have lied about what? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 24, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You may have lied about what?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Wait... I know this... OMG.

Does my little trollfag Husam got a crush on a girl? ADMIT IT!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You may have lied about what?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



gtfo part 

good night guys


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Wait... I know this... OMG.
> 
> Does my little trollfag Husam got a crush on a girl? ADMIT IT!

Click to collapse



He won't get with her though....he'll be.....


FOREVER ALONE.JPG! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> gtfo part
> 
> good night guys

Click to collapse



Goodnight bud 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Wait... I know this... OMG.
> 
> Does my little trollfag Husam got a crush on a girl? ADMIT IT!

Click to collapse



wait what, no, at least not anymore

edit and we already spoke about that in the old thread


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wait what, no, at least not anymore
> 
> edit and we already spoke about that in the old thread

Click to collapse



Well, you still have feelings for her then! ADMIT IT!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, you still have feelings for her then! ADMIT IT!

Click to collapse



idk, im not sure, but i think i still have something left :\


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> idk, im not sure, but i think i still have something left :\

Click to collapse



Go make move? NAO!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Go make move? NAO!

Click to collapse



she's in another country (jordan now), and moving to another before the end of this month, and she told me that she will be back in December, so yeah, i don't think the move will do me anything good (btw, iphone remember?)


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> she's in another country (jordan now), and moving to another before the end of this month, and she told me that she will be back in December, so yeah, i don't think the move will do me anything good (btw, iphone remember?)

Click to collapse



Never tried, never know.

Besides, iPhone is an easy barrier to overcome. Just drop it onto the floor, come over to M'sia to get an SGS and she'll be all yours.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> So, twitch and watt and obsidian got together and...

Click to collapse



Dammit, Sakai, I'm rolling. Holy.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Never tried, never know.
> 
> Besides, iPhone is an easy barrier to overcome. Just drop it onto the floor, come over to M'sia to get an SGS and she'll be all yours.

Click to collapse



lol, we have sgs2 here 
i saw one today

btw just so you know, we almost were going to go out together, but for some reason she canceled in the last moment and she gave me a lame excuse

now im going to sleep, cya later


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 24, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Dammit, Sakai, I'm rolling. Holy.

Click to collapse



Hehehehe... 



husam666 said:


> lol, we have sgs2 here
> i saw one today
> 
> btw just so you know, we almost were going to go out together, but for some reason she canceled in the last moment and she gave me a lame excuse
> ...

Click to collapse



Ouch. G'nite. May you dream of your perfect, non-pixelated dream girl.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm bored guys.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## RinZo (Aug 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I'm bored guys.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



go fly a kite!


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I'm bored guys.
> 
> Please lengthen your **** to at least 10 inches

Click to collapse



Really? Why would you be?


----------



## RinZo (Aug 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Why would he ever do that?

Click to collapse



Why not???


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 24, 2011)

Look at the quote I used

trollface.jpg


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 24, 2011)

Goodnight guys 

@Sakai, don't worry about us being awesome or not. We'll always be awesome as long as we act awesome.  Plus, people are busy, stuff happens. Or people *cough* Chao *cough* just hate us. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Look at the quote I used
> 
> trollface.jpg

Click to collapse



Hahaha I saw the quote you used.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 24, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Goodnight guys
> 
> @Sakai, don't worry about us being awesome or not. We'll always be awesome as long as we act awesome.  Plus, people are busy, stuff happens. Or people *cough* Chao *cough* just hate us.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Nights.



RinZo said:


> Hahaha I saw the quote you used.

Click to collapse


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 24, 2011)

Night all.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## boborone (Aug 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Night all.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Night 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 24, 2011)

Goodnight Mafia


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 24, 2011)

Just found out that I have a solo part... aaaaa


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 24, 2011)

*Omg twitch!!!!*


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


>

Click to collapse



What a horrible way to slaughter my people  You could at least eat them.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It was only their skin, they were eaten already.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Oh, well...what a fiendishly evil way to put use the flesh of my banana brethren  

Morning Milad! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey dev.
> 
> Guys, you're not gonna believe this, Desire S and Incredible S are getting Sense 3.0! Desire Android 2.3.5 with Sense 3.0 ruu has already leaked!!

Click to collapse



That's flipping awesome  My mytouch 4g has had sense 3.0 for months now 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What the hell is mytouch 4G?

Click to collapse



Htc glacier 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That didn't do much help, wth is that? I can Google it but I won't.
> 
> Also, what's with you and bananas? Do you have some kinda mental condition that you think you are a banana?

Click to collapse



It's a freaking htc phone 

And nah, honestly xda started the whole thing with me being a banana. I made my avatar the banana from rejected cartoons (Youtube it) and everyone started calling me a banana so I just said whatever and went with it. I have no mental condition and I know perfectly well that I'm a human. 

What's up with you and being so depressing all the time? Your life doesn't suck Milad.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You did the right thing, when people start calling you names you better just along with it.
> 
> I have a mental condition called being a stupid dumbass.

Click to collapse



Of course, and being a banana isn't necessarily a bad thing. 

Well your choices are yours alone, but you should realize that you don't have a bad life and it's definitely not bad enough to think you should end it all. You have so much potential that you can put to use if you just stop thinking you're no good.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Watched some parts of tat cartoon you mentioned. It's really disturbing. And stupid.

Click to collapse



It's just pointless, it's one of those cartoons that once you watch it multiple times you'll see how weird it is and laugh haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

'Afternoon, how's it going?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'Afternoon, how's it going?

Click to collapse



Hey Husam  

@Milad, then don't  It's not like I'm forcing you to.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey, buddy!! How is it going?

Click to collapse



I asked you first 



twitch351 said:


> Hey Husam
> 
> @Milad, then don't  It's not like I'm forcing you to.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



hey devan


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> you must answer first amigo.
> OK now that you insist. Not bad, or good.

Click to collapse



lol, it is good


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 24, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It's just pointless, it's one of those cartoons that once you watch it multiple times you'll see how weird it is and laugh haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



So very true. My shpoon is to big. My spoon is to big. MY SPOON IS TO BIG! Lol, my mom thought my brother and I where stupid for laughing our @sses of at those

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> hey dd, how you doing eh?

Click to collapse



Hey milad, learning to talk like a Canadian eh? I'm good, I'm thinking my body is gunna hate me for having coffee two days in a row

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey milad, learning to talk like a Canadian eh? I'm good, I'm thinking my body is gunna hate me for having coffee two days in a row
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



sup double D


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey guys I'm going to be heading to class now, haza! Haha 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hey guys I'm going to be heading to class now, haza! Haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



cya later boy


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I already know how to speak to a Canadian eh. HIMYM helps.
> I love coffee!

Click to collapse



I love it to, but my body doesn't nd should I watch that? I never have

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 24, 2011)

And hey hus. Later twitch.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> HIMYM is the best comedy show on TV, ever. It's freaking hilarious.
> What happens when you drink coffee?
> 
> Later banana.

Click to collapse



I will look for it online sometime and lower intestinal pain, pimples appear on my arms, testicular swelling and AIDS. Note:two of the previously stated symptoms are not true

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> oh oh guess! um, let's see, I guess intestinal pain and pimple on your arms are not true, eh?

Click to collapse



Sigh yes. Forgot to put a condom in my coffee maker.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

Morning/Afternoon


----------



## RinZo (Aug 24, 2011)

morning everyone!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey, What'sup?

Just found out my contract is up in <60 days and I can get a free/cheap phone


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

back, hey max, rinzo

how's it going today?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey  Same as yesterday, You?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  Same as yesterday, You?

Click to collapse



same as everyday 
only more emo-ish today


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> same as everyday
> only more emo-ish today

Click to collapse



Ahah  How come?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahah  How come?

Click to collapse



idk, but i think i should start punching stuff (not the fridge though), it always make me feel better


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> idk, but i think i should start punching stuff (not the fridge though), it always make me feel better

Click to collapse



Aha well go ahead and have fun, cut = bad though


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Aha well go ahead and have fun, cut = bad though

Click to collapse



yeah, im not milad


*trollface.jpg*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

lmao 

I think he's on...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lmao
> 
> I think he's on...

Click to collapse



that's why i said it


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi guys. I heard fridge punching. I had to join.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

XD Now to wait....


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hi guys. I heard fridge punching. I had to join.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



F*** Yeah!

lol, what's up watt?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> F*** Yeah!
> 
> lol, what's up watt?

Click to collapse



Punched a fridge about an hour ago. Will post a pic in a second

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Punched a fridge about an hour ago. Will post a pic in a second
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



poor fridge xD, can't wait for pics


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 24, 2011)

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

@Husam wanna know how i did this ?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=16932068&postcount=2745


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> @Husam wanna know how i did this ?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=16932068&postcount=2745

Click to collapse



Oc to 3 GHz? 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Oc to 3 GHz?
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



XD, Use GameChi to slow quadrant down to x0.2  Somehow the free version let me do that


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD, Use GameChi to slow quadrant down to x0.2  Somehow the free version let me do that

Click to collapse



Really? (in Jim Carrey voice)

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Really? (in Jim Carrey voice)
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



lol, yes


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD, Use GameChi to slow quadrant down to x0.2  Somehow the free version let me do that

Click to collapse



cheater  

@milad, ohai there xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> cheater
> 
> @milad, ohai there xD

Click to collapse



Naa 

And xD


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Naa
> 
> And xD

Click to collapse



cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater 


P.S: I'm not spamming


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater cheater
> 
> 
> P.S: I'm not spamming

Click to collapse





spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer spammer


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Screw you guys, I'm going home.

Click to collapse



What ya mean? And okay,


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> What ya mean? And okay,

Click to collapse



lol, he's mad bro


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ever watched South Park?

Click to collapse



Yeah, how come?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

Beastly cut on my hip


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Not mad just tired. And ORD is kicking in.

Click to collapse



ORD can be cured by disconnecting the internet, you will live happier afterwards


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Seen Eric Cartman in Season 6 and prior to that?

Click to collapse



Think so


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Oh just Google that phrase then!

Click to collapse



Just did, I got this 
http://ca.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110222130357AAaIQCI
I loled


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 24, 2011)

View attachment 699234
I win?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Just did, I got this
> http://ca.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110222130357AAaIQCI
> I loled

Click to collapse



you ok?

10cccc


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> http://www.google.com/search?aq=0&o...hrome&ie=UTF-8&q=screw+you+guys+im+going+home

Click to collapse



Ohhhhhh You mean what yoou said 

also


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you ok?
> 
> 10cccc

Click to collapse



Eh alright I guess  You?




Stopped the blood


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Eh alright I guess  You?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



im good

you have to wrap yourself in something that is scratch proof


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

XD Theres a dog in my grden??


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Theres a dog in my grden??

Click to collapse



is that normal? 

btw, congrats on getting your 8,000 post


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> is that normal?
> 
> btw, congrats on getting your 8,000 post

Click to collapse



Nope, and thanks  I didn't know, But also congrats milad for the 2000


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

@Milad, Get 10 more post then stop posting until next year, then once every year


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm got my 2000th post. Can't believe it happened so fast.

Click to collapse



congrats you too 

now time for TRM to delete the old thread


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

Becasue It makes the forum look bigger


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 24, 2011)

View attachment 699268
Fridge

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 699268
> Fridge
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse


 that looks terrible, are you sure it's ok?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello Husam,Milad,Watt & MAx


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello Husam,Milad,Watt & MAx

Click to collapse



sup dave


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey 

10......


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## watt9493 (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that looks terrible, are you sure it's ok?

Click to collapse



I just numbed it. Should be okay

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 24, 2011)

View attachment 699234
I win?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 699234
> I win?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Nice, but no, I win


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice, but no, I win

Click to collapse



Y my images get deleted!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sup dave

Click to collapse



Thanks for the thanks, i gave u one too


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Thanks for the thanks, i gave u one too

Click to collapse



I gave you an even number, y u give me odd?  

jk 
ur welcome


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi again


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

lmao xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lmao xD

Click to collapse



I got a little lost at the last add the 2 numbers 

Quiz no make sense


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I got a little lost at the last add the 2 numbers
> 
> Quiz no make sense

Click to collapse



as in if my number is 35, 3+5


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> as in if my number is 35, 3+5

Click to collapse



oh ok thanks 

LMAO, duh...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> oh ok thanks
> 
> LMAO, duh...

Click to collapse



EDIT: WTF

Mine is number 9  

LMAO


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

Hahaha , Knew it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha , Knew it

Click to collapse



EDIT


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

Hehehe Workss doesn't it  Absolutley great


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sh..! Dont tell them

Click to collapse



Edit......


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

Me too  10.........


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Can you guys do me a favor? Would you download this file and upload it to a mirror?
> http://www.filesonic.com/file/1704194751
> The file hosting website is blocked in my country and I can't download it via VPN.

Click to collapse



Sure.. *Not sure if troll*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

I cant download either?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, no troll, it's the Lord of Rings like ring for Sense 3.0 lockscreen.
> 
> WTF? Why not?

Click to collapse



Sweet, Um it like keeps refreshing its self and stays white then will be all like the page didn't respond


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

2secs 10.......


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

Here we go 

http://maax.us/MiladsSLockScreen/


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

Pheheh see the name?

Yeah sorry couldnt downlaod with IE either


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 24, 2011)

Anyone miss me....I'm counting gas again.... 

Silly people are silly.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Damn! I get to downloading part but I can't get trough it, it says restricted or some ****.

Click to collapse



want dropbox link???


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Sure!!
> @bd. Sure 2 u 2! We always miss our nicest member! Hai!

Click to collapse




2 min as its uploading....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Anyone miss me....I'm counting gas again....
> 
> Silly people are silly.

Click to collapse



Hey  gas?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2011)

Here ya go milad:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22935636/HTC Sense 3.0 Lock Ring By A5J4DX 25.zip


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> 2 min as its uploading....

Click to collapse



Psst troll him


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Psst troll him

Click to collapse



too late


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

I really couldnt download though btw


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Wow! Awesome! Thanks dave, I really appreciated it!
> 
> @max. well, um he didn't troll. So, .

Click to collapse



yep and i deserve thanks when they refill


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> yep and i deserve thanks when they refill

Click to collapse



thanked x3


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

hey I'm back and my favourite movie is the joy of anal sex with a goat


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> thanked x3

Click to collapse



Thanks lol ill throw u some too 

but..

i asked milad 

LOL but more the merry or


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey I'm back and my favourite movie is the joy of anal sex with a goat

Click to collapse



Knew it 

and thanks david,


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey I'm back and my favourite movie is the joy of anal sex with a goat

Click to collapse



LMAO

As is mine


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Knew it
> 
> and thanks david,

Click to collapse



lol, it was kinda obvious after what they named number 9  xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, it was kinda obvious after what they named number 9  xD

Click to collapse



still if you followed the instructions and not look at the movie list b4 taking it, it would of been funnier thats what i did


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> still if you followed the instructions and not look at the movie list b4 taking it, it would of been funnier thats what i did

Click to collapse



And me, I glanced at the first few and was like.. legit


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> still if you followed the instructions and not look at the movie list b4 taking it, it would of been funnier thats what i did

Click to collapse



that's what I did too


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> And me, I glanced at the first few and was like.. legit

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> that's what I did too

Click to collapse



LMAO 


I like how they guy is like mine is Star Wars and that is right and i read the bottom

Amazing isnt it so i thought i was going to really pick my favorite LOL


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Here's some screenies!

Click to collapse



Wow that's looking pretty damn good. What clock is that?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

Looks nice  You sense Wh8re  

@DD one of the stock htc one i think


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Here ya go milad:
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22935636/HTC Sense 3.0 Lock Ring By A5J4DX 25.zip

Click to collapse





deliriousDroid said:


> Wow that's looking pretty damn good. What clock is that?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse




Its the one in the link above..  

Hey DD!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

Night dude 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm all alone


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I'm all alone

Click to collapse



we all are


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

And me  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> we all are

Click to collapse



Hey husam what do u think of dell laptops? 

I was going to get an hp but now that there nor supporting them or selling them anymore im looking at this dell laptop: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Dell+-+...lver/2817255.p?id=1218353393327&skuId=2817255


Or


this: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Dell+-+...lver/2817264.p?id=1218353392693&skuId=2817264



Edit: oh hi max!!!  thought u left..         Your opinion is welcome too


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  gas?

Click to collapse



Cab company...someone is stealing gas  from the company

Silly people are silly.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey husam what do u think of dell laptops?
> 
> I was going to get an hp but now that there nor supporting them or selling them anymore im looking at this dell laptop: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Dell+-+...lver/2817255.p?id=1218353393327&skuId=2817255
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think dells are one of the bests 

take the smaller one, more portability, too lazy to compare between each of them


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey  I did kinda for a lil, I had to do something 

Also, Dell I think are good, bit my bro had an inspron it eventialy stopped charging and had to be plugged in and stuff to work then it wouldn't turn on atall bit lights and his keyboard broke bit he's a bit of a tech tard :b and if he gets his results tomorrow and gets on college he gets a mbp apple fag  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cab company...someone is stealing gas  from the company
> 
> Silly people are silly.

Click to collapse



Hey BD!!!

What do you think of the 2 dell laptops on the bottom of the last page.

I'm thinking I'm going to go with the cheaper non 3d one as i want a smaller screen and probaly wont ever use 3d


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cab company...someone is stealing gas  from the company
> 
> Silly people are silly.

Click to collapse



hai there BD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cab company...someone is stealing gas  from the company
> 
> Silly people are silly.

Click to collapse



Ahh, damn unlucky, how ya gonna find out who? 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  I did kinda for a lil, I had to do something
> 
> Also, Dell I think are good, bit my bro had an inspron it eventialy stopped charging and had to be plugged in and stuff to work then it wouldn't turn on atall bit lights and his keyboard broke bit he's a bit of a tech tard :b and if he gets his results tomorrow and gets on college he gets a mbp apple fag
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How long did he have his dell? Did he drop it? I take care of my stuff like its a baby. 

I think i like dell is because they have good support


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey BD!!!
> 
> What do you think of the 2 dell laptops on the bottom of the last page.
> 
> I'm thinking I'm going to go with the cheaper non 3d one as i want a smaller screen and probaly wont ever use 3d

Click to collapse



Listen to Husam and Maxey. They won't steer you wrong. I think you should get what makes you happy.
Also, did u get ur invite yet?

Silly people are silly.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahh, damn unlucky, how ya gonna find out who?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I had mal ways....  

Silly people are silly.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> How long did he have his dell? Did he drop it? I take care of my stuff like its a baby.
> 
> I think i like dell is because they have good support

Click to collapse



It was 2 years and not very well afaik,  dropped and things spilt on it.. and probably tons of viruses.. tech tard,  otherwise I thing they're good  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## RinZo (Aug 24, 2011)

I just heard Steve jobbs resigned

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Listen to Husam and Maxey. They won't steer you wrong. I think you should get what makes you happy.
> Also, did u get ur invite yet?
> 
> Silly people are silly.

Click to collapse



Ya guess dell it is...  like i said i would of gone with hp but they are dropping support and products  


MacaronyMax said:


> It was 2 years and not very well afaik,  dropped and things spilt on it.. and probably tons of viruses.. tech tard,  otherwise I thing they're good
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Cool, ya i dont drop my stuff or dont spill on it 

Plus i know how to clean up a computer of viruses and so i dont think there will be a problem unless the hard drive fails...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I just heard Steve jobbs resigned
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Links,Pics Or it didnt happen 


Hey rinzo


----------



## RinZo (Aug 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Links,Pics Or it didnt happen
> 
> 
> Hey rinzo

Click to collapse



I'm on my phone so no links. Just Google it. It was on the news. He's had cancer for a while

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh and hey everyone

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 24, 2011)

http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/24/steve-jobs-resigns-from-apple/

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## RinZo (Aug 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/24/steve-jobs-resigns-from-apple/
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



See told ya so

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/24/steve-jobs-resigns-from-apple/
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



It's not gunna change nothing. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 25, 2011)

And hai everyone. I was lurking today

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's not gunna change nothing.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



yup, unless bill gates takes over


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi guys! Long school days, are long.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hi guys! Long school days, are long.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Words of wisdom by the Don. Respect them

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yup, unless bill gates takes over

Click to collapse



I heard that jobs didn't really have that much control anyways. He was more of a face for apple

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Words of wisdom by the Don. Respect them
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



And it was good. What's going on DD? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Woah bye stevey,  so now who do we hate 

Hey again  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Woah bye stevey,  so now who do we hate
> 
> Hey again
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Apple, duh. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Apple, duh.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD we need a name :b

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD we need a name :b
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Apple is a name haha  

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Apple is a name haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Stfu Nana   nevermind then 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD we need a name :b
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



what about Devan Franchini?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> And it was good. What's going on DD?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Just finishing up chores. We has a tornado watch

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Stfu Nana   nevermind then
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My logic is flawless! Rawr! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what about Devan Franchini?

Click to collapse



That's a loveable name, besides that's the name of your superior, unless I'm mistaken?  

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what about Devan Franchini?

Click to collapse





@Dev xD lmao so it is 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 25, 2011)

300 pages 

THIS

IS

XDA!!!!

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Just finishing up chores. We has a tornado watch
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



If you see a tornado, take a picture, and RUN LIKE HELL! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> @Dev xD lmao so it is
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



By the way Maxey, did you ever solve that little problem you had with some things that help you out? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> By the way Maxey, did you ever solve that little problem you had with some things that help you out?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Unfortunately no  and yeah, wish I did  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That's a loveable name, besides that's the name of your superior, unless I'm mistaken?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Phahahah 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Unfortunately no  and yeah, wish I did
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh don't be sad.  Be glad! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Oh don't be sad.  Be glad!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Lmao, not when your bleeding   

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao, not when your bleeding
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well stop being emo! Cutting yourself resolves no problems! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That's a loveable name, besides that's the name of your superior, unless I'm mistaken?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



lol, what about Husam?


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Well stop being emo! Cutting yourself resolves no problems!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Tell that to milad 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Its kind of bad about Steve actually,  hope he's alright, 

Still apple sucks 
Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, what about Husam?

Click to collapse



Nah, I could never hate you.  I don't think any of the mafia could either, unless they wanted to be shot.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Tell that to milad
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Ohhhhhhh! Snap! We needs to have an intervention.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

@twitch its not that simple but I need a therapist or something 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> If you see a tornado, take a picture, and RUN LIKE HELL!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Ima gunna take a video. Never seen one before

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> @twitch its not that simple but I need a therapist or something
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I can be your thermostat, as you can tell, I'm very intelligent and in depth. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Nah, I could never hate you.  I don't think any of the mafia could either, unless they wanted to be shot.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



thx mate 

@max, Y U NO STOP BLEEDING?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ima gunna take a video. Never seen one before
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I haven't either, should be fun 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> @twitch its not that simple but I need a therapist or something
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Are you feeling like you did a few months ago Max?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thx mate
> 
> @max, Y U NO STOP BLEEDING?

Click to collapse



You, me, and Maxey are the original founders, there is no way we could hate each other. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I can be your thermostat, as you can tell, I'm very intelligent and in depth.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Ill try later 

@hus lol 

@DD yeah 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You, me, and Maxey are the original founders, there is no way we could hate each other.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ill try later
> 
> @hus lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol multiple mood swings xD

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Lol multiple mood swings xD
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Haha different smilies  same mood 


Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha different smilies  same mood
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh stop being so Milad! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha different smilies  same mood
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lol, trying out xdas' smilies? 

@devan: yeah


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Oh stop being so Milad!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD sorry guys,  Ill stop talking about this  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD sorry guys,  Ill stop talking about this
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No it's good to talk 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> No it's good to talk
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



maybe not in public


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ill try later
> 
> @hus lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm, mabey a therapist would be a good idea 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> maybe not in public

Click to collapse



It's okay to flash in public though, right? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> maybe not in public

Click to collapse



Thanks twitch but I guess no one wants to here me talk about it  I might pm you in a bit if you want / don't mind  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hmm, mabey a therapist would be a good idea
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeah I reckon so  

Thanks 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It's okay to flash in public though, right?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



It depends if you're a hot woman or not 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It's okay to flash in public though, right?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



i guess so


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey twitch!!!  


Guys i have a question..

Why in the world do laptop manufacturers put an hdmi port on computers that dont support 1920x1080 resolution?

and is there any way i can get my computer to work on that resolution so i can duplicate it on my tv.. correctly?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey twitch!!!
> 
> 
> Guys i have a question..
> ...

Click to collapse



You sure it doesn't? Slightly unlikely but also I'd rather a small HDMI than dvi or VGA 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey twitch!!!
> 
> 
> Guys i have a question..
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think so, I mean, you can try on linux, it may be possible.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> You sure it doesn't? Slightly unlikely but also I'd rather a small HDMI than dvi or VGA
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ya positive it has a resolution of 1368x700 something like that

then there are laptops with hdmi outs that support 720p

then there are some with 900p

Then there are some with full 1080p which obviously work with it correctly 

So stupid....

So on linux might be able to?? 

I found a tutorial to make the resolution show up or make a custom one but havent had time to try it...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey?

Also have no idea about changing available resolutions,  if you find anything tell me, I'm stuck using 900p on a 1080p monitor 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

*milads avvy * 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> *milads avvy *
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh god! I thought you were going to get on Spiral knights last night? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Damn,  should I do now? 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

my wife left me 



















(but it's for my own good, she cares )


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol,  unlucky hus xD 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn,  should I do now?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



In a bit, if you want 

@Husam why she leave you? Did you prenup? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> In a bit, if you want
> 
> @Husam why she leave you? Did you prenup?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



lol no
she got into trouble on facebook, some troll group crap and she doesn't want me to be a part of this, or get into trouble because of her


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol no
> she got into trouble on facebook, some troll group crap and she doesn't want me to be a part of this, or get into trouble because of her

Click to collapse



Hmmmm.....seems like she cares.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Tell me when youre on  


And she's badass hus 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hmmmm.....seems like she cares.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



she's really a good friend although i know almost nothing about her  xD


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Tell me when youre on
> 
> 
> And she's badass hus
> ...

Click to collapse



she's the best/worst


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Tell me when youre on
> 
> 
> And she's badass hus
> ...

Click to collapse



I will, I will  And yeah, is she hot? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I will, I will  And yeah, is she hot?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



you have no idea


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you have no idea

Click to collapse



Pics, or it didn't happen, ever.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

What twitch said 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Pics, or it didn't happen, ever.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



ok i'll give you a link to her fb profile, but i will remove it in 30 seconds, so be ready


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

link removed


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

I wasn't ready 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> link removed

Click to collapse



Haha just pm me, I missed it xD

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

lmao, ok, ill pm both of you xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

Content NOT found...

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Content NOT found...
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



no way 

edit that's weird


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Remove the https twitch & not bad 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Remove the https twitch & not bad
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i think he needs an account to see it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Ahhh 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

Opens does it not, have an account I do not have.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## boborone (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow way too much to get caught up on. So hey guys. Well I feel pretty good. Shiner Oktoberfest in my belly and come home to chicken pot pie. 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Opens does it not, have an account I do not have.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



talk straight, why don't you

hmmm, any ideas how can i upload the pic privately?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

boborone said:


> Wow way too much to get caught up on. So hey guys. Well I feel pretty good. Shiner Oktoberfest in my belly and come home to chicken pot pie.
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



So jealous, am I.  Be back, gonna get on Spiral knights, wanna join Maxey? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> talk straight, why don't you
> 
> hmmm, any ideas how can i upload the pic privately?

Click to collapse



Photobucket? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

what's with the link?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Photobucket?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



or maybe gmail 

ill send in a sec


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> So jealous, am I.  Be back, gonna get on Spiral knights, wanna join Maxey?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Sure 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> or maybe gmail
> 
> ill send in a sec

Click to collapse



Send what? I wanna see toooooo


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Send what? I wanna see toooooo

Click to collapse



His ex Facebook girlfriend 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Send what? I wanna see toooooo

Click to collapse



the girl i married and now you are trolling my relationship status change, you saw her


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> His ex Facebook girlfriend
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ahem, WIFE!!


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hi guys! Long school days, are long.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Long days at the cab stand are longer....

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ahem, WIFE!!

Click to collapse



XD oops

And hey BD 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the girl i married and now you are trolling my relationship status change, you saw her

Click to collapse



Lolx, of course I am. Why else would I go to facebook but to laugh in scorn upon my inferior pretenders of the human race? 



Babydoll25 said:


> Long days at the cab stand are longer....
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Heya BD.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello 
Maxey
Sakai
(in order of whom posted before whom)
Pipsqueak says hi...also She wants a pretzel

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 25, 2011)

Evening all

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

Big question time. What should I put on the card for the flowers? 

I'ma probably handing it to her personally. Once I find a florist, that is.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Big question time. What should I put on the card for the flowers?
> 
> I'ma probably handing it to her personally. Once I find a florist, that is.

Click to collapse



What's the occasion?
Hi. Be my friend?
Hi. Can we ???
Hi. Other?

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lolx, of course I am. Why else would I go to facebook but to laugh in scorn upon my inferior pretenders of the human race?

Click to collapse



You gotta teach me how to write stuff like that  xD



Babydoll25 said:


> Hello
> Maxey
> Sakai
> (in order of whom posted before whom)
> ...

Click to collapse



Y U FORGET ME 
hi BD


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's the occasion?
> Hi. Be my friend?
> Hi. Can we ???
> Hi. Other?
> ...

Click to collapse



Her birthday was on the 16th, but I can only hand it to her on the 26th because she is having exams.

I decided to send the flowers/make my move AFTER her exams are over because I don't wanna be a distraction in her studies.

So.... IDK what to say,really. Need inspiration.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You gotta teach me how to write stuff like that  xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Read. A lot. Possibly about 10 times more than you write.
2. Expand your vocabulary. A lot. Cheat using a thesaurus, but check up on the word you are planning to use (I'm actually too lazy to do this, but it works)
3. Choose your words carefully and constructively. 
4. Find a writing style that suits your personality. I always prefer a British English writing style, with a slight touch of classical American. For punctuation and general formatting, I try to follow the Oxford style guide.
5. Read more. Worth repeating; this advice.
6. Learn to use weird punctuation. See no. 5
7. Be afraid to make mistakes. I will laugh in scorn when you do.
8. Read more. As you read, you will get a "feel" and "flow" of grammar, nuances, phrasing and such to the point that English becomes more intuitive rather than rule-bound.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You gotta teach me how to write stuff like that  xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I DIDN'T SEE YOU! I NO FORGET U EVER! 
hi.

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Her birthday was on the 16th, but I can only hand it to her on the 26th because she is having exams.
> 
> I decided to send the flowers/make my move AFTER her exams are over because I don't wanna be a distraction in her studies.
> 
> So.... IDK what to say,really. Need inspiration.

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday!
I'm just sorry I missed it. 
 Kiss (keep it simple, stupid)
(sign your name, JUST your name no "your friend" nothing....let her wonder...women like a bit of mystery as well)
All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 1. Read. A lot. Possibly about 10 times more than you write.
> 2. Expand your vocabulary. A lot. Cheat using a thesaurus, but check up on the word you are planning to use (I'm actually too lazy to do this, but it works)
> 3. Choose your words carefully and constructively.
> 4. Find a writing style that suits your personality. I always prefer a British English writing style, with a slight touch of classical American. For punctuation and general formatting, I try to follow the Oxford style guide.
> ...

Click to collapse



lol, im gonna save that somewhere  

@bd, it's ok 
how are you doing today?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, im gonna save that somewhere
> 
> @bd, it's ok
> how are you doing today?

Click to collapse



I'm okay....no IV treatment today... YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!
Also...I'm on the trail of a gas thief  
How r u?....and how's ur Mom's milestone....still thinking of coming over to the dark side?
All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Happy Birthday!
> I'm just sorry I missed it.
> Kiss (keep it simple, stupid)
> (sign your name, JUST your name no "your friend" nothing....let her wonder...women like a bit of mystery as well)
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Good suggestion. I suppose I should just... erm... say what I wanted to say then 



husam666 said:


> lol, im gonna save that somewhere
> 
> @bd, it's ok
> how are you doing today?

Click to collapse



I might be repeating myself, but a good writer first reads.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Good suggestion. I suppose I should just... erm... say what I wanted to say then
> 
> 
> 
> I might be repeating myself, but a good writer first reads.

Click to collapse



I would go with Happy Birthday maybe include "sorry I missed it" and ur name....like I always say go with your first instinct and it usually works out

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm okay....no IV treatment today... YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!
> Also...I'm on the trail of a gas thief
> How r u?....and how's ur Mom's milestone....still thinking of coming over to the dark side?
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



lol, I'm good,and it's okay, running great, she's loving it


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I would go with Happy Birthday maybe include "sorry I missed it" and ur name....like I always say go with your first instinct and it usually works out
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Heh. I'll do that. It'll have five lines,



			
				Card on flower said:
			
		

> [Her initials]
> Happy Birthday.
> I had to wait for the flowers to bloom
> Forgive the lateness
> [My initals]

Click to collapse



Watcha think?


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello all.



sakai4eva said:


> Heh. I'll do that. It'll have five lines,
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



I agree with the rest. (Not that I've been around long enough for anyone to care. ) Simple is better for this. That's a perfect card right there.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

bye guise, cya later


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

It'll need some work though. Haiku potential right there.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Heh. I'll do that. It'll have five lines,
> 
> 
> 
> Watcha think?

Click to collapse



That sounds like a plan my good man....

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> bye guise, cya later

Click to collapse



Bye. 
Pipsqueak says chirp which I'm assuming means bye...

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It'll need some work though. Haiku potential right there.

Click to collapse



A quick haiku using his lines:

Hey; happy birthday.
Waited for flowers to bloom.
Forgive the lateness.

That's not really a good haiku, though. Im sure we can come up with something better if we put our heads together.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> bye guise, cya later

Click to collapse



See ya, Sword.

You shall now be known as Thundercat.


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 25, 2011)

How about this one, sakai?

Exams are now done
Late birthday wishes I bring
Flowers bloom for you


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

yellowsnowball said:


> How about this one, sakai?
> 
> Exams are now done
> Late birthday wishes I bring
> Flowers bloom for you

Click to collapse



Sounds too much like Japanese butchering of English. How about this:

{Her initials}​A happy birthday
Had to await flowers' bloom
Forgive my lateness​{My initials}​


----------



## RinZo (Aug 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Sounds too much like Japanese butchering of English. How about this:
> 
> {Her initials}​A happy birthday
> Had to await flowers' bloom
> Forgive my lateness​{My initials}​

Click to collapse



winner winner chicken dinner.
Hey BD!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

Here's hoping I don't end up like the girl on the right.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey again I here rain  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## RinZo (Aug 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Here's hoping I don't end up like the girl on the right.

Click to collapse



Hahahah,  I love how they stuck with the routine and she stood up and quickly doubled over lmao


----------



## RinZo (Aug 25, 2011)

sup maxy.....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey,  what's up? 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey again I here rain
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey Maxi. If you have a tablet, you can call it the maxipad.

trollface.jpg



RinZo said:


> Hahahah,  I love how they stuck with the routine and she stood up and quickly doubled over lmao

Click to collapse



Exactly.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey Maxi. If you have a tablet, you can call it the maxipad.
> 
> trollface.jpg

Click to collapse



-_- ffuuu  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> -_- ffuuu
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I couldn't resist. Good to know that my mellowing hasn't changed my trolling abilities.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

Guys! Guys! You lost the game 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I couldn't resist. Good to know that my mellowing hasn't changed my trolling abilities.

Click to collapse



Its a shame it hasn't...   

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Guys! Guys! You lost the game
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Fvck you!!  And y u no sleeping? :b

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## RinZo (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Guys! Guys! You lost the game
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



go to bed don't you have school tomorrow?


----------



## RinZo (Aug 25, 2011)

JK love ya!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

What's the time there anyway? 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Fvck you!! And y u no sleeping
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Because you lost the game.  I decided to want to wash myself up before I went to sleep.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Because you lost the game.  I decided to want to wash myself up before I went to sleep.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



.. ah fair enough  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Because you lost the game.  I decided to want to wash myself up before I went to sleep.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



@Twitchey: scroll up and see if my haiku cuts it.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> .. ah fair enough
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Don't be so emo, we love you Haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Aha I'll try but can't help dude  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> @Twitchey: scroll up and see if my haiku cuts it.

Click to collapse



It's pretty nice, cute (no homo) with a funny twist.  And why does Husam think you're the only one who can write/speak as you do?  You know I has good writing skills of your caliber?  Or do you disagree? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It's pretty nice, cute (no homo) with a funny twist.  And why does Husam think you're the only one who can write/speak as you do?  You know I *has *good writing skills of your caliber?  Or do you disagree?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



^Evidently not. 

But you are good. Much better than most, I would say.

And thanks for taking a look at my haiku. I hope she understands/likes it. 

http://chzmemebase.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/memes-you-write-*****-haiku-show-her-you-have-writing-skills-*****es-love-haikus.jpg


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> ^Evidently not.
> 
> But you are good. Much better than most, I would say.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now of all people you should know I only write nicely if I am having an intelligent conversation with someone else.  

Plus, I talk in a simplistic manner most of the time to appease the masses that don't quite understand the level of grammar I possess  

Lastly, I'm just overall lazy. 

Edit: I'm sure she'll understand it, it's not THAT hard to wrap your mind around haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 25, 2011)

i hate the overclocking limits of my phone!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> i hate the overclocking limits of my phone!

Click to collapse



What are you stuck at? There's an app to increase the voltages for each frequency if you want to push it 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> What are you stuck at? There's an app to increase the voltages for each frequency if you want to push it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



maxed at 1600 mv, i cant even get 1.2ghz stable....


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Now of all people you should know I only write nicely if I am having an intelligent conversation with someone else.
> 
> Plus, I talk in a simplistic manner most of the time to appease the masses that don't quite understand the level of grammar I possess
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eheheheheheh, but sometimes, to make myself happy inside, I use the right grammar whenever I'm talking/posting. Makes me feel much better. 

But yeah, I get what you mean. Dumbing down myself isn't fun, but it's necessary unless I wanna be talking alone.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> maxed at 1600 mv, i cant even get 1.2ghz stable....

Click to collapse



Lol I can get 1.8GHz safe and stable 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Lol I can get 1.8GHz safe and stable
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



hahaha. funny. idk whats with my phone, people on the dinc forums can get 1.22 ghz, i cant even get 1.19


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Eheheheheheh, but sometimes, to make myself happy inside, I use the right grammar whenever I'm talking/posting. Makes me feel much better.
> 
> But yeah, I get what you mean. Dumbing down myself isn't fun, but it's necessary unless I wanna be talking alone.

Click to collapse



True, I personally believe that having proper grammar should be considered a form of art all in itself. To be able to compose words and not use the everyday style of speaking or words that not many people can, or do, use should be considered something that not many people have. 

Just my opinion.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> hahaha. funny. idk whats with my phone, people on the dinc forums can get 1.22 ghz, i cant even get 1.19

Click to collapse



Damn that's unlucky bro, good luck though 


Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> True, I personally believe that having proper grammar should be considered a form of art all in itself. To be able to compose words and not use the everyday style of speaking or words that not many people can, or do, use should be considered something that not many people have.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



And hence my secret ambition to be a writer


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn that's unlucky bro, good luck though
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



now i just got a sleep of death. screw tiamat.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> And hence my secret ambition to be a writer

Click to collapse



You've got the potential, go for it 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You've got the potential, go for it
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Maybe I will, but not at this juncture  

Although I must say that the idea intrigues me


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> now i just got a sleep of death. screw tiamat.

Click to collapse



Eh, some CPUs can't handle it. My Nexus S couldn't go over 1.4GHz, some people could go over 1.6 GHz, it's whatever 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Maybe I will, but not at this juncture
> 
> Although I must say that the idea intrigues me

Click to collapse



Make it a side hobby  slowly write a novel, see where it takes you. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Eh, some CPUs can't handle it. My Nexus S couldn't go over 1.4GHz, some people could go over 1.6 GHz, it's whatever
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



the SOD was at stock 1ghz


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

And some people can't get over 1.4 on their g2 but others (me ) can get over 2ghz 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> the SOD was at stock 1ghz

Click to collapse



Lmao what the hell!? That sounds like problem with the voltage settings.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Make it a side hobby  slowly write a novel, see where it takes you.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I'll do short stories first. Smaller chunks are easier to crap out


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Lmao what the hell!? That sounds like problem with the voltage settings.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



maybe a 800 minimum and -75mv undervolt?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'll do short stories first. Smaller chunks are easier to crap out

Click to collapse



You'd think that, all stories are valuable in their separate ways. Each difficult to someone else in a different manner.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> maybe a 800 minimum and -75mv undervolt?

Click to collapse



Naww, you think?

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Bored  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You'd think that, all stories are valuable in their separate ways. Each difficult to someone else in a different manner.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



All of it requires time. I'm pretty hard pressed right now just to have some time to myself to play a few games. This is the longest I have gone without gaming.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Bored
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



To fap or not to fap,
That is not an option.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> To fap or not to fap,
> That is not an option.

Click to collapse



Lol I suggested the same thing!  Anywho, I'm off to sleep, buenos noches. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Lol I suggested the same thing!  Anywho, I'm off to sleep, buenos noches.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Good night, my fruity friend. 
Sleep tight, fear not the fiend.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Night Devan 

And thanks for the suggestion, but not in the mood 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Night Devan
> 
> And thanks for the suggestion, but not in the mood
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wha-?

No material? 

Lolx!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Wha-?
> 
> No material?
> 
> Lolx!

Click to collapse



XD no, have material 

But actually imma sleep now to,not tired but I don't think its too great staying up at 20 past 5 am 

Night Sakai and Watt 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD no, have material
> 
> But actually imma sleep now to,not tired but I don't think its too great staying up at 20 past 5 am
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



G'night then.

I'll be the only one left 

tumbleweed.jpg








foreveronline.jpg


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Sounds too much like Japanese butchering of English. How about this:
> 
> {Her initials}​A happy birthday
> Had to await flowers' bloom
> Forgive my lateness​{My initials}​

Click to collapse



Sorry. Went out to grab a bite. That sounds much better. I'm sure she'll love it.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

For the sheer amount of effort I put in, she better.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> hey guys!
> I found out some f#cking bastard was stealing my VPN. I tried to connect today, it would saying my user and pass are incorrect. I contacted my VPN provider and he said you are connected now, I said bull, I'm not, he logged that bastard out and I changed the password. Then, I asked him for the bastard's IP, he gave it to me and I found it it's coming from my University!! I was there yesterday and connected to my vpn with my phone, but, how the bastard/***** found out my account is, pretty strange. Can you guys give any comment?

Click to collapse



733+ [email protected]!


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

No idea. I never needed VPNs, and I never hacked anyone/anything? Should there be cause for concern?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> In Iran it's like get VPN or die.
> Anyway, yesterday, I connected to my account using Wi-Fi in the university. Now today, some bastard in Isfahan is using my account, while the ISP is my University. Doesn't that seem a bit strange to you?

Click to collapse



Three Rules of safety:
1. Never do anything that can be linked to you. In any way. 
2. Know how to keep secrets.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes, that's why I use VPN! And also be able to visit Facebook YouTube or any other website.
> I must change the protocol and use an encrypted connection type. SSTP is not supported in Android so I must use L2TP/IPsec.

Click to collapse



So, question is, who else has your password?

BTW, if your uni's wifi is secured using WEP, they can see your logins and password in plain form.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

Good morning guys! A huge moth just tackled my leg Haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Good morning guys! A huge moth just tackled my leg Haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Butterfree learned tackle? 


lolx!!!


----------



## boborone (Aug 25, 2011)

Somebody wanna message trm bout the banned thread? The last couple of posts need to be reported and I'm on my phone. 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> My password is now changed, so no one else now.
> The wifi in the uni I connected to yesterday is not even secured, it's an open network.
> 
> Hi banana. What do you think of this?

Click to collapse



It's quite simple to find out someone's password if they are connected to a WEP encrypted wifi, even with a VPN. All someone needs is a packet sniffer like Cain and Able, and it could be cracked in a matter of 2-3hours or a lot less if this person had some good tech on their hands.

@Sakai, no!!!! It was a moth! So it was the evolved form of Venonat! 

Edit: I just read it was open? That's even more simplistic to hack 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> My password is now changed, so no one else now.
> The wifi in the uni I connected to yesterday is not even secured, it's an open network.
> 
> Hi banana. What do you think of this?

Click to collapse



There you have it. Anything other than WPA2 can be cracked with a little determination. 

@Boborone: link?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

boborone said:


> Somebody wanna message trm bout the banned thread? The last couple of posts need to be reported and I'm on my phone.
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



I saw no bad posts, the ones I did see where from me and Sakai 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## boborone (Aug 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> There you have it. Anything other than WPA2 can be cracked with a little determination.
> 
> @Boborone: link?

Click to collapse



Wait no sorry it's the three word story thread that needs attention 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> There you have it. Anything other than WPA2 can be cracked with a little determination.
> 
> @Boborone: link?

Click to collapse



Yep yep, es muy facil  People where I live don't usually even use less than WPA2, and connecting to an open connection is like walking around downtown at night with all your expensive objects, and no defense....you MAY not get mugged, but it's almost likely you will. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## boborone (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I think boborone was trolling you too haha.
> The thing is, I wasn't connected to the wifi for that long, 30 minutes tops!

Click to collapse



Just woke up, mind not awake yet is all. It's the three word story 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

Couldn't resist.

@Boborone: I'm gonna take a look.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I think boborone was trolling you too haha.
> The thing is, I wasn't connected to the wifi for that long, 30 minutes tops!

Click to collapse



Doesn't master, they don't need you to be connected for 2 hours, they just need a few packets. After that, you can be off in 10 and they don't care as long as they have the packet. My suggestion, give their IP a DOS attack 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> My story...

Click to collapse



You don't try anything! It's your choice!  I have a hard time being sympathetic with people who have no one to blame but themselves Haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Tell me how to do that.

Click to collapse



Google it my friend  

You could repeatedly send their IP address pings until their network crashes, but there may be more complex methods that cause more destruction  Mwahahaha! Look it up, it's worth the read. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Tell me how to do that.

Click to collapse



Search for dark side in Lifehacker. Saw it once.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Search for dark side in Lifehacker. Saw it once.

Click to collapse



See? Devan knows about his computer sh!t  DOS attacks are fun to use when people think they can hack you.

It also shouldn't be considered dark side, it should be called defensive hacking haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> OK, changed my password again. Now it's 19 chars and has caps, non-caps and numbers in between. Crack that now you bastard!

Click to collapse



He can do it, again, did you not read what we said? xD ATTACK HIM! MURDER HIM AND HIS FAMILY AND POTENTIAL CHILDREN! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

With the right war-driving tools, it doesn't matter. He'd just copy and paste. 

Also:







And I'm going for dinner. See you guys when I see you guys. Might me a mini-hiatus of sorts until Sunday.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

Adios Sakai! Let us know (Me first before ANYONE on xda) How everything works out with you and your girl 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Good luck Sakai, You get 'em today? My bro just got his


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm going to attack him.
> Here's his IP for you guys to enjoy: xx.xx.xx.xx

Click to collapse



Word, enjoy  I'll be the first to say that you shouldn't paste his personal info on xda, the mods will be displeased...BUT, I will copy it before you edit your post haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good luck Sakai, You get 'em today? My bro just got his

Click to collapse



Maxey!  Did you read my new thread title? Haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm going to attack him.
> Here's his IP for you guys to enjoy: xx.xx.xxx.xx
> 
> Bye sakai.

Click to collapse



XD lol, only to help out a friend


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Maxey!  Did you read my new thread title? Haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Bahahhaha xD


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Bahahhaha xD

Click to collapse



Yus  Also, edit your post, take out the IP address in the post. It's not our place to spread that kinda info.

Edit: You're two steps ahead of me! Mind reader! I'm going to DOS attack your mind! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Yus  Also, edit your post, take out the IP address in the post. It's not our place to spread that kinda info.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Done before you posted that


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Done before you posted that

Click to collapse



And I properly responded haha  

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> And I properly responded haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Oh yeah 

And XD ahh


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh yeah
> 
> And XD ahh

Click to collapse



Have you ever watched Ghost in the Shell? That's what my post just reminded me of  Keep your mind protected with that tin foil hat 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hahaha nice new title. I'm now downloading a program to do that haha.

Click to collapse



That's no fun haha Eventually you should learn how to do it without programs like that, it feels more rewarding. And how do you know they have been successfully DOSed Milad? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Have you ever watched Ghost in the Shell? That's what my post just reminded me of  Keep your mind protected with that tin foil hat
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD, No I haven't// Reminds me of turtles though, And I will! :b


m1l4droid said:


> Hahaha nice new title. I'm now downloading a program to do that haha.

Click to collapse



Haha good luck also


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1233602&page=5


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD, No I haven't// Reminds me of turtles though, And I will! :b
> 
> 
> Haha good luck also
> ...

Click to collapse



Turtles? I like turtles 








-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't know? I learned how to DOS a website but that didn't work on his IP. It said request timed out.

Click to collapse



When you want to see if his network crashed, send it a ping. If it sends a ping back it's still alive  So attack it again! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't know? I learned how to DOS a website but that didn't work on his IP. It said request timed out.

Click to collapse





twitch351 said:


> Turtles? I like turtles
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That pic is epic 


Im going out now seeya


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> That pic is epic
> 
> 
> Im going out now seeya

Click to collapse



Bye Maxey! Have a nice day haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Bye max.
> 
> @twitch. He's offline, why I don't know but the ping request timed out.

Click to collapse



You'll have to wait till he connects to see if he got DOSed, if he's not connected to the interwebs in the first place he won't receive any of the things you are sending him  You would have to wait, till the time is right, then POUNCE! And rape his wife eyes


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That might be too harsh, or is it?

Click to collapse



Nah, it's not....completely deserved  Also, wife eyes = wifis haha Ask Babydoll


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Nice didn't get it at first!
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



You thought something completely different haha That's gross, but he would also deserve that, do eet!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey again 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey again
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi there  I am off to class! See yall later


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

And lol wife eyes 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

Greetings from Mytilene guys 

look something:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hi there  I am off to class! See yall later

Click to collapse



Seeya dude 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Greetings from Mytilene guys
> 
> look something:

Click to collapse



Oh awesome ,  and hey, and finally! :b

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

hello max, devan, milad 


whats going on here? do i smell dos attaks? 

@max: yeah... although it needed 320 pages...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hello max, devan, milad
> 
> 
> whats going on here? do i smell dos attaks?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes you do :b

Abd lol yeah

I feel bad, friends y U No have." medicine " :b 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey dex. Some bastard/***** stole my vpn credentials, and used it for few hours, until I found out and cut him off. I also found out his IP and wanted to DOS attack him but now he's offline.

Click to collapse



I see 

take himm down when you get the chance 
But how did he make it? you were using an unencryped connextion?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm alone, hate being kicked out  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

sup guise


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



11,001 post


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yesterday, I connected to my uni's wi-fi, and to the vpn, with my phone. Today this guy was using it, his IP showed his location, around 350 KMs to south of my location near Isfahan, (me be in Tehran), but his ISP was my uni. So he's probably found out my credentials from yesterday. Did I mention the wi-fi was an open network? Well, then anyway. But now I changed the password to a monster, 19 chars with caps and numbers.

Click to collapse



nice move with the pass... 


husam666 said:


> sup guise

Click to collapse



hey hus  



MacaronyMax said:


> I'm alone, hate being kicked out
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey, were here for you 

Also its the #1 time i ever used multiquote  ... i blame tapatalk 4 that XD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice one 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> nice move with the pass...
> 
> 
> hey hus
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol  thanks 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 11,001 post

Click to collapse



congrats hus 

btw could you give me around 2.500 posts ? 
i want 5.000 so bad... but cant post much these days...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yesterday, I connected to my uni's wi-fi, and to the vpn, with my phone. Today this guy was using it, his IP showed his location, around 350 KMs to south of my location near Isfahan, (me be in Tehran), but his ISP was my uni. So he's probably found out my credentials from yesterday. Did I mention the wi-fi was an open network? Well, then anyway. But now I changed the password to a monster, 19 chars with caps and numbers.

Click to collapse



19 chars? 
that's over 9.000


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> congrats hus
> 
> btw could you give me around 2.500 posts ?
> i want 5.000 so bad... but cant post much these days...

Click to collapse



give me your password


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> give me your password

Click to collapse



i guess thats the first step of "How to be banned in 1 day" tutorial?  


edit: lunch time... c ya later guys


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes, 19 chars. What's over 9000?
> 
> 
> 
> Bye dex.

Click to collapse



no it's over 9.000 (point not "," )

@dex, enjoy


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hahaha yeah. It's over 9.000. My Facebook pass is 14 chars. I usually use long and complicated passwords.

Click to collapse



lol, mine is 13, caps and numbers


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Mines 7 and awesome :b

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Mines 7 and awesome :b
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



awesome things come from awesome people my friend


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> awesome things come from awesome people my friend

Click to collapse



Like me?  Hey guys  Just dropping by to say how awesome I am 7 minutes before my class starts.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Mines 7 and awesome :b
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have multiple passwords, but my longest is 15chars long 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## boborone (Aug 25, 2011)

I love Google. My student loan collection agency has a Google account. With everything connected, all their info is showing up in my contacts. Hahahaha fail.

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Like me?  Hey guys  Just dropping by to say how awesome I am 7 minutes before my class starts.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



hey devan, did you get my email yesterday?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks hus :b also found people.. but no "medicine "

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey again  kind of half ran away  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey devan, did you get my email yesterday?

Click to collapse



Email? To which email address? Haha I don't think I got any emails from anyone 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Email? To which email address? Haha I don't think I got any emails from anyone
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



gmail panic [email protected]


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Email? To which email address? Haha I don't think I got any emails from anyone
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse











hehe


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> crap
> 
> 
> 
> hehe

Click to collapse



lol, how was your meal dex?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> gmail panic [email protected]

Click to collapse



I didn't check, one sec 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hehe

Click to collapse



We keep scrolling to get to the next post! Dx

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, how was your meal dex?

Click to collapse



I have to look later when I get on my laptop, is it sexy? Haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, how was your meal dex?

Click to collapse



beef rolls from grandma... awesome 

what are u doing buddy?  in which part of the world are you now?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I have to look later when I get on my laptop, is it sexy? Haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



YAH!


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> beef rolls from grandma... awesome
> 
> what are u doing buddy?  in which part of the world are you now?

Click to collapse



I'm so hungry/jelly right now 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> beef rolls from grandma... awesome
> 
> what are u doing buddy?  in which part of the world are you now?

Click to collapse



lol, sounds good 

just downloaded david bowie's best off torrent, and listening to it nothing to do here. Jerusalem until october


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I'm so hungry/jelly right now
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



come over man  theres always a dish for a friend


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> YAH!

Click to collapse



I'll get on my laptop, asap haha xD

@Dexter, if only you lived closed by. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, sounds good
> 
> just downloaded david bowie's best off torrent, and listening to it nothing to do here. Jerusalem until october

Click to collapse



nice to hear... 

me jelly though  cant wait to go back home... ive set up a downloads que on my pc, so that i can have lots o music when i get back from the island


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I'll get on my laptop, asap haha xD
> 
> @Dexter, if only you lived closed by.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



if only we all lived close by


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> nice to hear...
> 
> me jelly though  cant wait to go back home... ive set up a downloads que on my pc, so that i can have lots o music when i get back from the island

Click to collapse



lol, unless some evil family member/autoshutdown shuts down your pc


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> if only we all lived close by

Click to collapse



Then we could have my all star paintball team! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> if only we all lived close by

Click to collapse



]
yeah... would love to meet you in person guys 



husam666 said:


> lol, unless some evil family member/autoshutdown shuts down your pc

Click to collapse



dont worry about that... i gave orders


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> ]
> yeah... would love to meet you in person guys
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because I'm awesome, of course. And so modest too haha 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> ]
> yeah... would love to meet you in person guys
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



we all do, except for sakai, he creeps me out


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> we all do, except for sakai, he creeps me out

Click to collapse



Sakai would be awesome to meet in person  He would keep things entertaining. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Because I'm awesome, of course. And so modest too haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



haha,its ok... youre the don 
youre also famous: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







husam666 said:


> we all do, except for sakai, he creeps me out

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Sakai would be awesome to meet in person  He would keep things entertaining.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



maybe 

so did you see the pic?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

That'd be good 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> haha,its ok... youre the don
> youre also famous:

Click to collapse



That's awesome! I want the Darth dollar! 

@Husam, you know I'm right haha I would be the shortest person though 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> That'd be good
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ohi again max


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That's awesome! I want the Darth dollar!
> 
> @Husam, you know I'm right haha I would be the shortest person though
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



that's what she said


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ohi again max

Click to collapse



Not yet, but I'm gonna be in the computer lab soon so I'll let you know 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

hi max (one more time XD )

@devan: why usay that? how tall( or short ) are you?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hi max (one more time XD )
> 
> @devan: why usay that? how tall( or short ) are you?

Click to collapse



I'm 5'7" haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I'm 5'7" haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse




haha..

youre not that short... according to google , 5'7" = 1.70 m
and im around 1.73


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> haha..
> 
> youre not that short... according to google , 5'7" = 1.70 m
> and im around 1.73

Click to collapse



I'm shorter than you 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey again, I'm taller than you 2 :b

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey again, I'm taller than you 2 :b
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



like what?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> like what?

Click to collapse



Huh? :b

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Huh? :b
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How tall are you? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Huh? :b
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



no he uses British meters "metres" which are shorter than usual meters 
_______________________________________

im 1.83 M btw , be jelly


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 25, 2011)

Morning guys.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Huh? :b
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



pardon me , max, heres the right q  :

how tall are you?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



sup watt


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

5.11 1m 80 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no he uses British meters "metres" which are shorter than usual meters
> _______________________________________
> 
> im 1.83 M btw , be jelly

Click to collapse



No one cares slim Jim haha  You tall bastards! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sup watt

Click to collapse



Watching the rain out my window, trying to convince my girlfriend to come over. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Watching the rain out my window, trying to convince my girlfriend to come over.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Why not just tell her to come? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> No one cares slim Jim haha  You tall bastards!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Shorty  jk..

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



hey watt 


husam666 said:


> no he uses British meters "metres" which are shorter than usual meters
> _______________________________________
> 
> im 1.83 M btw , be jelly

Click to collapse





MacaronyMax said:


> 5.11 1m 80
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



you tall guys, i guess youve heard what they say for us the "shorties"


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Shorty  jk..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You just won't see it coming when I shoot you with my paintball gun! You're tallness will make you an easy target.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hey watt
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wtf is with those pics xD

btw, you still have a chance of growing


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You just won't see it coming when I shoot you with my paintball gun! You're tallness will make you an easy target.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



or make his *cough*balls*cough* easy target


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You just won't see it coming when I shoot you with my paintball gun! You're tallness will make you an easy target.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD I'm on your team though? :b

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Why not just tell her to come?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



She doesn't like the rain cause her hair goes insane

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

Wtf is wrong with xda 
 I tried to refresh the page and it went crazy.. then it wouldnt load... Will post screenies later 
edit: added



 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> or make his *cough*balls*cough* easy target

Click to collapse



Still part of him haha 



MacaronyMax said:


> XD I'm on your team though? :b
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Who said anything about misfires not happening....>_>



dexter93 said:


> Wtf is wrong with xda
> I tried to refresh the page and it went crazy.. then it wouldnt load... Will post screenies later
> edit: added
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why are you browsing incognito? What you have to hide????


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Wtf is wrong with xda
> I tried to refresh the page and it went crazy.. then it wouldnt load... Will post screenies later
> edit: added
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Browsing in invisible mode eh? CoughPornCough 

Also just got home, phone fell out pokcet alot, last time I got angry, stomped on it, booted several times, and it still works


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 25, 2011)

Xda its going insane.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Xda its going insane.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Not for me


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Edit. the lower right section of my kryboard has stopped working, along with the volume down button and my search key wont respond well


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Why are you browsing incognito? What you have to hide????

Click to collapse



hehehe  im a spy 

lol its just that im always bored to clean the cache & history, because the pc gets laggy, SO: why store it?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Browsing in invisible mode eh? CoughPornCough
> 
> Also just got home, phone fell out pokcet alot, last time I got angry, stomped on it, booted several times, and it still works

Click to collapse



Y u curbstomp phone!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Not for me

Click to collapse



nor me 10..


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Y u curbstomp phone!
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



it was bugging me


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Edit. the lower right section of my kryboard has stopped working, along with the volume down button and my search key wont respond well

Click to collapse



Oops.... Bye bye phone... 
Going to repair it?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Edit. the lower right section of my kryboard has stopped working, along with the volume down button and my search key wont respond well

Click to collapse



That's what you get for mugging your own phone  Foo', treat it like a child, care for it; don't curb stomp it when it pisses you off!



dexter93 said:


> hehehe  im a spy
> 
> lol its just that im always bored to clean the cache & history, because the pc gets laggy, SO: why store it?

Click to collapse



If your PC gets laggy from browsing history, you need a new PC


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Oops.... Bye bye phone...
> Going to repair it?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



No idea, still annoyed with it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That's what you get for mugging your own phone  Foo', treat it like a child, care for it; don't curb stomp it when it pisses you off!
> 
> 
> > Wait? Your'e saying I shouldn' curbstomp a child when they piss me off? Damn, You learn something new everyday
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

g2g cya later guise


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

seeeya hus


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That's what you get for mugging your own phone  Foo', treat it like a child, care for it; don't curb stomp it when it pisses you off!
> 
> 
> 
> If your PC gets laggy from browsing history, you need a new PC

Click to collapse



Haha , true....
Imagine that my pc runs winxp with intel pentium M + 512ram 
And for some weird reason it just wont boot any linux distro after karmic coala 

@hus: c ya 
 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> g2g cya later guise

Click to collapse



Bye Husam 



MacaronyMax said:


> Wait? Your'e saying I shouldn' curbstomp a child when they piss me off? Damn, You learn something new everyday

Click to collapse



Apparently you do  Don't kick the baby!


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Haha , true....
> Imagine that my pc runs winxp with intel pentium M + 512ram
> And for some weird reason it just wont boot any linux distro after karmic coala
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew, kick it, burn it, and kill it! Things like that should not exist!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Cough i72600k 8GB Ram


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew, kick it, burn it, and kill it! Things like that should not exist!

Click to collapse



Id love to throw it from the rooftop, but its the only one i have  ... No money for new

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Holy crap guys! 7 pages in 2 hours??!
> In other news, I flashed a ROM. And it's raining cats and dogs here.

Click to collapse



Poor cats Leave them alone 

trollface.jpg


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Cough i72600k 8GB Ram

Click to collapse



.... I want to kill you max..... 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Holy crap guys! 7 pages in 2 hours??!
> In other news, I flashed a ROM. And it's raining cats and dogs here.

Click to collapse



Hey milad ! Whats ur new rom?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

G2g 2..... C ya l8r 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> .... I want to kill you max.....
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



hehehe, Your phone has the same RAM as your PC  And a higherres screen?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> G2g 2..... C ya l8r
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Seeya dude


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Twitch? Watt? Anyone?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm going to be on and off for now, I'm doing my work studies. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello:
Milad
Husam
Dexter
Twitch
Max




I like the new thanks button on the XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey 
There is? Damn, Using Tapatalk Pro instead


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Tapatalk also has thanks. I just thanked David.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Must be in the new update.. Ill check it out


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh sweeet


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey
> There is? Damn, Using Tapatalk Pro instead

Click to collapse



It was actually on Tapatalk first

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> It was actually on Tapatalk first
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Never seen :b

Everyone look in the meme thread, Made my own


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> It was actually on Tapatalk first
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Well i would assume since tapatalk came out first and does more then one forum at a time and xda is tapatalk, only difference is it only does xda and the xda starting up wallpaper thingy...

Tapatalk>Xda App 

Hey David


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Good point :b and tapatalk means other forums too


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 25, 2011)

Going to get parts for my truck while it rains sheets out. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Going to get parts for my truck while it rains sheets out.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Hey watt!!

What do u think of dell laptops?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

guess who's back with a brand new rap


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> guess who's back with a brand new rap

Click to collapse



Slim Shady 

Hi husam.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Slim Shady
> 
> Hi husam.

Click to collapse



maybe 

hey dave, what's up?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> maybe
> 
> hey dave, what's up?

Click to collapse



The sky 

ill be back shortly i'm going to get lunch


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> The sky
> 
> ill be back shortly i'm going to get lunch

Click to collapse



ok

*foreveralone.jpg*


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey guys....

I am here to something that some #%$$%&#%%#%(improvise on that ) called a rock concert BUT theres no way a human could call that "rock music" 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey guys....
> 
> I am here to something that some #%$$%&#%%#%(improvise on that ) called a rock concert BUT theres no way a human could call that "rock music"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



better get used to it, it's called modern music


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Tapatalk>Xda App
> 
> Hey David

Click to collapse



Agreed  And hey 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> better get used to it, it's called modern music

Click to collapse



IT'S FRIDAY FRIDAY

GOTTA GET DOWN ON FRIDAY

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok
> 
> *foreveralone.jpg*

Click to collapse



Im back, im eating taco bell


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> IT'S FRIDAY FRIDAY
> 
> GOTTA GET DOWN ON FRIDAY
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



hey dave

old music was awesome, trolololo, rick roll... etc


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> better get used to it, it's called modern music

Click to collapse



No, its something even worse! Its Balcan folk music with influences from swing!

Its got: guitar, bass, drums, saxophone , acordeon and clarinet 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Slim shady ftw, Im in one of his songs...

Also, Just went on bike again, slightly to see friends, slightly to see my exotic pharmacist, but anyway, Now my phone wont turn on atall, thank fvck i didn't take it out on a person, but something else happened.. Im scared ;9

Hey btw


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> slightly to see my exotic pharmacist

Click to collapse



"If strippers are exotic dancers,
then drug dealers should be exotic pharmacists"

Saw that somewhere 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> "If strippers are exotic dancers,
> then drug dealers should be exotic pharmacists"
> 
> Saw that somewhere
> ...

Click to collapse



Also what I was reffering too


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi guys! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey Devan, Good time at college?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Hey Dev

Yes im being cool and calling you that 

Twitchy Banana


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

The plot thickens and moar gas went missing JUST THIS MORNING! (the company owns their own pumps)....  This mf'er is GOING DOWN!!! (to jail that is)

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



whats up dev


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey Devan, Good time at college?

Click to collapse



Tiring time, I just realize though that the college gives me $500 a semester to spend on food haha 

@Dave, a lot of people calls me Dev. But yeah, you is cool haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi Husam 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The plot thickens and moar gas went missing JUST THIS MORNING! (the company owns their own pumps)....  This mf'er is GOING DOWN!!! (to jail that is)
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



isn't there any cameras?

hi btw


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Why do I get headaches at night?
> 
> Hey btw.

Click to collapse



Stress, maybe an eye astigmatism? You do wear glasses.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Why do I get headaches at night?
> 
> Hey btw.

Click to collapse



because you lose a lot of amount of blood

*trollface.jpg*


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

Babydoll! Hi 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because you lose a lot of amount of blood
> 
> *trollface.jpg*

Click to collapse



Lmao XDXD

Also,

Can someone help me?http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=829


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> isn't there any cameras?
> 
> hi btw

Click to collapse



Yes. They iz ALL BROKEN the thief conveniently breaks the cameras at sum point before the act in question. Cameras aren't live only recorded to closed circuit tv...
Also hi
Husam
Maxey
And Devan....
RinZo
Anyone else I'm forgetting?

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Babydoll! Hi
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



How goes the studying? 

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. They iz ALL BROKEN the thief conveniently breaks the cameras at sum point before the act in question. Cameras aren't live only recorded to closed circuit tv...
> Also hi
> Husam
> Maxey
> ...

Click to collapse



Heeeeeeeyyy


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao XDXD
> 
> Also,
> 
> Can someone help me?http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=829

Click to collapse



I can help, stop touching yourself at night haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao XDXD
> 
> Also,
> 
> Can someone help me?http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=829

Click to collapse



Yeah.....ummmm, no. stop kicking ur phones around and you won't haz this problem.

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You finally did it ha? Well from what I read I don't think you have any other way but going to HTC.

Click to collapse



Um , Yeah the state it's in.. well... Theyre going to snd right back I expect..

Also I can get a HTC Sensation for £80 hmmm


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. They iz ALL BROKEN the thief conveniently breaks the cameras at sum point before the act in question. Cameras aren't live only recorded to closed circuit tv...
> Also hi
> Husam
> Maxey
> ...

Click to collapse



first!!  


anyway,  set up a backkup camera, like an old phone or something


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Tiring time, I just realize though that the college gives me $500 a semester to spend on food haha
> 
> @Dave, a lot of people calls me Dev. But yeah, you is cool haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



yes i know but this is the first time i ever did it 



Hello BD 

sorry still haven't accepted pool party invite ive been lazy


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Heeeeeeeyyy

Click to collapse



Sideways Pipsqueak says don't break phone!

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I do wear glasses and I'm a little astigmatic.
> 
> @bd. Could find that mofo?

Click to collapse



I have that same problem. I just don't need to wear my as much.

@Babydoll, it's fun  But it's tiring.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. They iz ALL BROKEN the thief conveniently breaks the cameras at sum point before the act in question. Cameras aren't live only recorded to closed circuit tv...
> Also hi
> Husam
> Maxey
> ...

Click to collapse



u forgot me


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> first!!
> 
> 
> anyway,  set up a backkup camera, like an old phone or something

Click to collapse





And that xD Secret ones


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> yes i know but this is the first time i ever did it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When was the first time you knew my real name? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Also I can get a HTC Sensation for £80 hmmm

Click to collapse



I had to pay a lot more for mine. Lucky bastard 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> first!!
> 
> 
> anyway,  set up a backkup camera, like an old phone or something

Click to collapse



Yeah.....I wish I still haz mai N1....I'm gonna talk to Ray (my boss) to gives me money to buy backup phone for camera (or backup camera).....

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> yes i know but this is the first time i ever did it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You accept NAO DAMMIT! and post pictures.....

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sideways Pipsqueak says don't break phone!
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Bows*   He's awesome, And it was just a moment thing, also would you or twitch mind if I PM you about something :s


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I had to pay a lot more for mine. Lucky bastard
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



I got mine free  

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You accept NAO DAMMIT! and post pictures.....
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Wait, what happened to your N1?!

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> u forgot me

Click to collapse



Hi David....I didn't see you. Apologies. 

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Bows*   He's awesome, And it was just a moment thing, also would you or twitch mind if I PM you about something :s

Click to collapse



You know I don't mind 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I had to pay a lot more for mine. Lucky bastard
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



XD or SGS II for £99 and i know nomatter how P8ssed I am im not gonna break the screen on that thing   Or a defy


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> When was the first time you knew my real name?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



When we signed up for that site Chad Hughes set up and you put Devan only...I mentioned it and you told me to keep it secret  so for a few months I guess

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You know I don't mind
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Thanks dude  I'll do soon


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> When was the first time you knew my real name?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



awhile ago just seeing everyone else post it, i think i just like calling you twitch or banana better


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD or SGS II for £99 and i know nomatter how P8ssed I am im not gonna break the screen on that thing   Or a defy

Click to collapse



Get the SGS2, and mail me your broken g2!  jk haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I got mine free
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Well I pay around 15$ a month, that's probably got something to do it 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> A webcam is much cheaper and and more convenient for that use, I guess.

Click to collapse



Ain't my money. Actually....it needs to be inconspicuous, and I'm not giving my laptop up for the cause....

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Get the SGS2, and mail me your broken g2!  jk haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Mail it to husam 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> motorola sucks.

Click to collapse



amen!!!!!!!!'

lol :d:d


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> When we signed up for that site Chad Hughes set up and you put Devan only...I mentioned it and you told me to keep it secret  so for a few months I guess
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



What website, oh! Okay! I didn't even get my awesome shirt 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Cuz I'm blind, and have ADHD?

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Mail it to husam
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



+10000000000000 

i'll fix it and use it, maybe freeze it


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Mail it to husam
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



No! I fix! Then sell it, then buy hookers, I have better intentions haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

If you want, It pwns at the OC


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Well I pay around 15$ a month, that's probably got something to do it
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



My dad bought mine also now I pay like $200 a month I haz 4 lines
Nao (me, NS, sparky N1, me, Sensation, my Mom LG dumbphone) and I upgraded to 10gb data for the Sensation. 
All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> No! I fix! Then sell it, then buy hookers, I have better intentions haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Herpes written all over that idea. 

LMAO


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> My dad bought mine also now I pay like $200 a month I haz 4 lines
> Nao (me, NS, sparky N1, me, Sensation, my Mom LG dumbphone) and I upgraded to 10gb data for the Sensation.
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Can someone tell me what the screen is like on the sensation?It has a higher res than sgsII but AMOLED is awesome


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> If you want, It pwns at the OC

Click to collapse



I actually do want.... I called first dibs! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> My dad bought mine also now I pay like $200 a month I haz 4 lines
> Nao (me, NS, sparky N1, me, Sensation, my Mom LG dumbphone) and I upgraded to 10gb data for the Sensation.
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse





I have 100 MB and it's enough for me  I use Wi-fi most of the time anyway 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Herpes written all over that idea.
> 
> LMAO

Click to collapse



Haha....shhhh! Herpes is treatable...

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I have 100 MB and it's enough for me  I use Wi-fi most of the time anyway
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



100MB?! I have 5GB xD

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I actually do want.... I called first dibs!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I'll hit you up if I do, but how am I going to explain I got pissed and broke it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

MILAD Y U NO REPLY ON MY THREAD  hhehe


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'll hit you up if I do, but how am I going to explain I got pissed and broke it

Click to collapse



Say you were riding a bike and it fell out of you're pocket? Duh haha And I thought you were going to pm me...? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Can someone tell me what the screen is like on the sensation?It has a higher res than sgsII but AMOLED is awesome

Click to collapse



Well, AMOLED definitely has better colors/contrast and viewing angles. And there are two different displays on Sensation so it depends what you get

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Haha....shhhh! Herpes is treatable...
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



U have it b4?  

LOL


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> 100MB?! I have 5GB xD
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I haz unlimited 

Be jelly

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Say you were riding a bike and it fell out of you're pocket? Duh haha And I thought you were going to pm me...?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Ah yeah, Dont think Im a freak? Please ?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @max. is the screen intact?

Click to collapse



4 huge scufs, but otherwise yes


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah yeah, Dont think Im a freak? Please ?

Click to collapse



I won't....xD

@Dave, nah, but I know things 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Call me a spammer will ya?

Click to collapse



Hehehe 

It's a meme bro


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Can someone tell me what the screen is like on the sensation?It has a higher res than sgsII but AMOLED is awesome

Click to collapse



I love it. I haz an NS as well. I like the Sensation it's crisp, clean  and bright. The NS is slightly brighter and has moar "pop" but I like both. Tonight when Sparky comes home I'll take a picture of both and you can see (if I can get A good enough picture)

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I haz unlimited
> 
> Be jelly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah, I'm good with 5GB haha  

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I love it. I haz an NS as well. I like the Sensation it's crisp, clean  and bright. The NS is slightly brighter and has moar "pop" but I like both. Tonight when Sparky comes home I'll take a picture of both and you can see (if I can get A good enough picture)
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Thanks  Oh yeah forgot you also had an AMOLED, yeah I cant decide, Crisp or pure black? I'll goto store, I forgot they refurbished the Carphonewarehouse near me and all the phones are real and working and non dummies  Or ill go vodafone and ask to try before i buy


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I have 100 MB and it's enough for me  I use Wi-fi most of the time anyway
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



I never haz enough data...I haz Sprint mifi with unlimited (4G) data...also I haz 5gb on for my NS and Sparky's N1 

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I never haz enough data...I haz Sprint mifi with unlimited (4G) data...also I haz 5gb on for my NS and Sparky's N1
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Crazy sh!t haha That's too much. I'm usually on the wifi 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 25, 2011)

Im sleepy

I think i need to get some tattoos like this :





so i can sleep at work LMAO


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Im sleepy
> 
> I think i need to get some tattoos like this :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That movie was HILARIOUS! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I never haz enough data...I haz Sprint mifi with unlimited (4G) data...also I haz 5gb on for my NS and Sparky's N1
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Honestly, if I wasn't using Wi-fi so much, I would also need unlimited  And network is crap here anyway

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Crazy **** haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



All told I use 50Gbs a month easy.. Mobile only....not counting two cr-48s and an Acer netbook those add another, 30-40 Gbs, a month 

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> All told I use 50Gbs a month easy.. Mobile only....not counting two cr-48s and an Acer netbook those add another, 30-40 Gbs, a month
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



.......too much data! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

more than I use on desktop.. by alot


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I'll "meme" you
> Also........Hai everybody

Click to collapse



xD Go ahead 


Hey


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That movie was HILARIOUS!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



i know i might go home and watch it tonight,


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> .......too much data!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I could prolly use moar if I tried

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> .......too much data!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Agreed 
I wouldnt have gone for unlimited if the lower plan wasnt 300mb... I barely use 1-2 gbs a month... In the other hand... I can download torrentz 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Agreed
> I wouldnt have gone for unlimited if the lower plan wasnt 300mb... I barely use 1-2 gbs a month... In the other hand... I can download torrentz
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



On the other hand , My phone is faster than your pc  Jk its probably not


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Do you download stuff, like me (30 GB of movies and programs every month  @ 70 kbps tops) or just surf that much?

Click to collapse



Both. I download at least two ROMs
per day,(sensation Roms are 300MB) and two or three podcasts a day, plus Slacker web surfing picture uploads, xda, g+... 
All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> On the other hand , My phone is faster than your pc  Jk its probably not

Click to collapse



Haha... If it wasnt for all that programs i use... Id androidify it 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Both. I download at least two ROMs
> per day,(sensation Roms are 300MB) and two or three podcasts a day, plus Slacker web surfing picture uploads, xda, g+...
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Off-topic question. What ROM is the smoothest in your opinion? (I only tried 2) I might flash Senseless, is there anything smoother? I'm currently on InsertCoin

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

Dave, we should all hang out and have a movie night!  haha 

@Babydoll, that's crazy....I would not be able to do that. 

@M_T_M hi 

@Dexter I only use about 2GB a month, tops...

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Haha my ORD is not that advanced. It depends though, I've had times that I downloaded 3 times a day. I mostly download Movies (Arrrgh, if you know what I mean! ). I currently have an archive of ~520 GB movies and TV shows.

Click to collapse



My sister has 200 GB of music   

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Dave, we should all hang out and have a movie night!  haha
> 
> @Babydoll, that's crazy....I would not be able to do that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sounds good to me, isnt there a feuture on xbox live that allows you to watch stuff with a group of friends?


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Irrelevant question, but how's "meme" pronounced?

Click to collapse



It's pronounced "meme"

Trollface.jpg

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> sounds good to me, isnt there a feuture on xbox live that allows you to watch stuff with a group of friends?

Click to collapse



Don't know, have an xbox 360 do I not haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't listen to music that much. And I don't usually get new music, just listen to what I have...

Click to collapse



I love music. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't listen to music that much. And I don't usually get new music, just listen to what I have...

Click to collapse



I get new music all the time but never go over or get near to 64gb of space on my ipod touch


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

I reccomend everyone download 'I'm on everything' by Bad meets Evil and listen to the part about me


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I reccomend everyone download 'I'm on everything' by Bad meets Evil and listen to the part about me

Click to collapse



wait is that on the song bad meets ecil by eminem?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

They are evacuating Hoboken cuz of hurricane Irene  also Sparky is bringing my mom a bunch of food and water and batteries... Nice guy he is...  (just got off the phone, with Sparky...he says hi)

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> wait is that on the song bad meets ecil by eminem?

Click to collapse



Na Bad meets evil is the group, 
Marshal Mathers and Ryan Montgomery

Also known as Eminem and Royce Da 5"9


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Off-topic question. What ROM is the smoothest in your opinion? (I only tried 2) I might flash Senseless, is there anything smoother? I'm currently on InsertCoin
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



I'm on this bulletproof ROM I found thru ROM Manager...me likey so far. Also Virtuous (which I was on previously) is very nice. I haven't tried the Senseless ROMs....I'll just wait fer CM.

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

BD When can you get tha pic.. If you can? if thats okay still?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> BD When can you get tha pic.. If you can? if thats okay still?

Click to collapse



No! It's not okay! XD Right BD? jk 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm on this bulletproof ROM I found thru ROM Manager...me likey so far. Also Virtuous (which I was on previously) is very nice. I haven't tried the Senseless ROMs....I'll just wait fer CM.
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Hmm I'll try Senseless then 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> BD When can you get tha pic.. If you can? if thats okay still?

Click to collapse



Tonight, when Sparky gets home. I can't take a pic of both my phones without his....  I'll post it sometime tonight (late)
Devan:   

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Tonight, when Sparky gets home. I can't take a pic of both my phones without his....  I'll post it sometime tonight (late)
> Devan:
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



So how have you been feeling Bd? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hmm I'll try Senseless then
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Try it, and please let me know what you think....

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

back, what did I miss?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> No! It's not okay! XD Right BD? jk
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



XDXD   & Sorry for that PM


Babydoll25 said:


> Tonight, when Sparky gets home. I can't take a pic of both my phones without his....  I'll post it sometime tonight (late)
> Devan:
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Ah okay thanks  Im interested  However 1GB RAM & 16GB Media on SGS II vs 700mb and 1GB does slightly favour the sgs for now, (I have lots of movies, and the ability to have 48GB is great )


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> So how have you been feeling Bd?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I had an IV treatment early this morning....my arm hurts nao  other than that I'm okay....tired from working (and jumping from job to job) allot. 
Normally, I'm home and work when I feel like it.... 

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> back, what did I miss?

Click to collapse



Everything. 

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Everything.
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



This, We're now tha macaronymafia


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XDXD   & Sorry for that PM
> 
> 
> Ah okay thanks  Im interested  However 1GB RAM & 16GB Media on SGS II vs 700mb and 1GB does slightly favour the sgs for now, (I have lots of movies, and the ability to have 48GB is great )

Click to collapse



I love HTCs build quality. My Sensation just feels (and looks) better....although my NS IS MUCH FASTER (that will change when the Sensation gets CM)

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> This, We're now tha macaronymafia

Click to collapse



No we are the PipsqueakMAFIA (Pipsqueak eats spaghetti)

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I love HTCs build quality. My Sensation just feels (and looks) better....although my NS IS MUCH FASTER (that will change when the Sensation gets CM)
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Would you say the Sensation is similar to aDesire S in build quality and is the top bit black aliminium? Dads DS aliminium is chipped and scratched 


Babydoll25 said:


> No we are the PipsqueakMAFIA (Pipsqueak eats spaghetti)
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



AHHHH MONSTER!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Having Sensation and not running Sense on it doesn't make any Sense.

Click to collapse



Also.. This is slightly embarassing... But in some aspects, I prefer TouchWiz by quite alot


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Would you say the Sensation is similar to aDesire S in build quality and is the top bit black aliminium? Dads DS aliminium is chipped and scratched
> 
> 
> AHHHH MONSTER!

Click to collapse



I never used a desire although the N1 and the Desire are related so, it's like  the N1 (which is like the Desire) sooooooo....yes. @[email protected] 

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No we are the PipsqueakMAFIA (Pipsqueak eats spaghetti)
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



We're the banana mafia, end of story


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I never used a desire although the N1 and the Desire are related so, it's like  the N1 (which is like the Desire) sooooooo....yes. @[email protected]
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Well, he is talking about Desire S, not Desire

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Having Sensation and not running Sense on it doesn't make any Sense.

Click to collapse



I haz Sense nao....but it's, sooooooo bloated and, sloooooow...CM would really speed this thing up

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> We're the banana mafia, end of story

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak eats bananas

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I never used a desire although the N1 and the Desire are related so, it's like  the N1 (which is like the Desire) sooooooo....yes. @[email protected]
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Desire *SSSSSSSS*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

brb guys


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Desire *SSSSSSSS*

Click to collapse



But there is one good thing. If you have stratches, just replace the back cover and BAM! New phone 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Well, he is talking about Desire S, not Desire
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



I realized that after I posted..   never used ANY desire variant. It's aluminum unibody constriction
(yes, I haz air bubbles on mai screen protector...curved glass....  )
All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I prefer looks over performance.

Click to collapse



I prefer perfornance and speed themed how I like. Nuff said

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello again 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hello again
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Waz up there dexter

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> But there is one good thing. If you have stratches, just replace the back cover and BAM! New phone
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



I ment above the screen  Thts where the annoying ones are


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I love Sense launcher and there are some features I just can't compromise, like Sense contacts app and calendar. And the lockscreen.

Click to collapse



To each his own.... Sense reloads suck. Also, I love vanilla android AOSP apps ftw!

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I realized that after I posted..   never used ANY desire variant. It's aluminum unibody constriction
> (yes, I haz air bubbles on mai screen protector...curved glass....  )
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



That does look nice


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I ment above the screen  Thts where the annoying ones are

Click to collapse



Well the aluminum part above the screen also comes off
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

Also I can haz Sense, lockscreen (and do haz nao) on MIUI (and widgetlocker haz sooooooo many themes ...I can EASILY live without, Sense

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Waz up there dexter
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Hey bd 
Nice to see ya around 
I just came back home from a really horrible concert.... Still a bit dizzy and with a slight headache 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hello again
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Hey Dex 

And sorry about Dev's disappearance,  either he's replying to my PM still or has gave up and wants to give up (Thats fine btw )


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 25, 2011)

Btw, if anyone wants Sense 3.0 lockscreen, try Agile lock

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey bd
> Nice to see ya around
> I just came back home from a really horrible concert
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why so horrible?

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I had an IV treatment early this morning....my arm hurts nao  other than that I'm okay....tired from working (and jumping from job to job) allot.
> Normally, I'm home and work when I feel like it....
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Do they know what the problem is?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey Dex
> 
> And sorry about Dev's disappearance,  either he's replying to my PM still or has gave up and wants to give up (Thats fine btw )

Click to collapse



Stfu Maxey  I'm helping. Stop thinking that way!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why so horrible?
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Because it was advertised as "rock concert" and it was a Balcan folk music concert( although it had some swing influences)... It was just a headache nothing more... That saxo- clarinet- acordeon thing was horrible 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That app is not even close to the real thing. Sense 3.0 lockscreen is really great.

Click to collapse



I tried it and it seems pretty close to me. And widgets on lockscreen are awesome, but I'm still using the Sense one

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 25, 2011)

Downloading a ROM from my phone  I hope the file will be ok because if it isn't, I will have a shiny new brick 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 25, 2011)

HTC,
Y U NO LET ME SAVE FILES TO INTERNAL MEMORY??

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Downloading a ROM from my phone  I hope the file will be ok because if it isn't, I will have a shiny new brick
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Md5 check? 



 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, the screenshots didn't look so great to me.
> 
> I'm off, too sleepy to continue. Good night.

Click to collapse



Good night 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Md5 check?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



From my phone? I know there is a program for Windows

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Do they know what the problem is?

Click to collapse



The cause? No. the treatment is to make me as uncomfortable as possible it seems, though.... 

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

Good night milad 

@david: i use Hash Droid (free on market) and although its quite slow(on my device at least) its the fastest of all 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

@twitch 

@Milad, Night dude


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Good night milad
> 
> @david: i use Hash Droid (free on market) and although its quite slow(on my device at least) its the fastest of all
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, will try it 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, the screenshots didn't look so great to me.
> 
> I'm off, too sleepy to continue. Good night.

Click to collapse



good night mate


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That app is not even close to the real thing. Sense 3.0 lockscreen is really great.

Click to collapse



I tried it. It looks real once you can get it to start working....meh, I'll stick with widget locker

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> From my phone? I know there is a program for Windows
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Hash droid md5 check right from ur phone.....hop to it.

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hai guys

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hai guys
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Hey watt, wats up?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hai guys
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Hai. 

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey watt


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2011)

I need a nap....Pipsqueak says She, will be back sooooooo, be good...or She will deal with the likes of you....


kluvyabyebye

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

Im feeling sleepy..... I should be heading to bed... Goot night guys ,


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 25, 2011)

Finished my truck!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## RinZo (Aug 25, 2011)

hola mi amigos


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Im feeling sleepy..... I should be heading to bed... Goot night guys ,
> 
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



good night dex

hey watt and rinzo


----------



## RinZo (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good night dex
> 
> hey watt and rinzo

Click to collapse



Whats crappenin?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Whats crappenin?

Click to collapse



the usual crap


----------



## RinZo (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the usual crap

Click to collapse



Hah I heard dat!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

dayum 

what about you, how's it going?


----------



## RinZo (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> dayum
> 
> what about you, how's it going?

Click to collapse



Meh, I'm kind of bored.  I'm too lazy to do anything though.  Suck a dilemma haha


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Right so you know my phone had a problem? Wll it's been charghing a while now to try get life and its hot! hotter than when I oced, put it this way, if I had an egg, It'd be a fried egg, so itsfvcked


----------



## RinZo (Aug 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Right so you know my phone had a problem? Wll it's been charghing a while now to try get life and its hot! hotter than when I oced, put it this way, if I had an egg, It'd be a fried egg, so itsfvcked

Click to collapse



I prefer scrambled.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Meh, I'm kind of bored.  I'm too lazy to do anything though.  Suck a dilemma haha

Click to collapse



lol, i know how it feels


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes! Md5 tags match! I'll be gone for 20 min now  

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## TheRomMistress (Aug 26, 2011)

@Hassam...I wonder how many posts you would have if OT did not count towards your post count...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> @Hassam...I wonder how many posts you would have if OT did not count towards your post count...

Click to collapse



less than 200 

hi btw


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

lol hey


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol hey

Click to collapse



go to sleep kid


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey everyone have some cookies there soooo goood

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> go to sleep kid

Click to collapse



No you 
went at 6am yesterday, woke up at 10


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey everyone have some cookies there soooo goood
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Jelly  Nice


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Jelly  Nice

Click to collapse



Just trying out the thanks button added to the app seems to work.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

Sweet, Continue to test it out on me a further 4times if you wish  
Thanks returned


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet, Continue to test it out on me a further 4times if you wish
> Thanks returned

Click to collapse



Seriously, go to sleep! Lack of sleep affects emotional health as well did you read the picture in the random image thread?  I'm thanking you, so you can sleep haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Seriously, go to sleep! Lack of sleep affects emotional health as well did you read the picture in the random image thread?  I'm thanking you, so you can sleep haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



10mins, deciding on phone 

and no what one?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet, Continue to test it out on me a further 4times if you wish
> Thanks returned

Click to collapse



Still works yaayyy

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Still works yaayyy
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



XD Thanks 

Also 2 mins before I sleep


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hai. Loving the new xda app 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Thanks
> 
> Also 2 mins before I sleep

Click to collapse



Sleep  Also, mail the desire z to me.......*hypnosis voice*

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 26, 2011)

What's up twitch

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 26, 2011)

OMFG! win vista is really pissing me off. Every single folder i try to go into says i dont have permission to acess it, and i have to change it in its properties


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> OMFG! win vista is really pissing me off. Every single folder i try to go into says i dont have permission to acess it, and i have to change it in its properties

Click to collapse



Haha

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 26, 2011)

Just want to say good night....
So....good night and Pipsqueak says good night, as well...
All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Just want to say good night....
> So....good night and Pipsqueak says good night, as well...
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



goodnight


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 26, 2011)

Two hours of sleep. Renovations, painting, bass guitar, and ms tibo is going to a movie with her classmates. Tough...

Abet form me HTC Dserie witf lé help of Swype and lé XDA app. Plis frogive typpos.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What's up twitch
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Me being tired and going to sleep, goodnight guys! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 26, 2011)

Night all. imma way a quesodilla and then sleep

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## boborone (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow Watt says goodnight and the place is dead

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

Good morning!
Let there be life in this topic 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey dex!
> Dude, you gotta try leedroid hd, it's pretty fast! And stable, best sense 2.1 ROM I've tried! And it has sense 3 add on!
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Hey milad! Im quite happy right now with insertcoin... But i will try it sometime when i return home 
Is it faster than the cm7 hboot roms?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Um, it has a cm7 hboot version and I have that, but I use dalvik on ext cuz I have a lot of Apps. I have to speed decrease though, I have a class 10 sdcard. But trust me, it's faster than insertcoin.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Nice to hear 
Will certainly flash it then.... If i first solve some problems with Titanium Backup.... It fcs  or it does nothing

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

'Morning


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

Morning max!

@Milad: youve been pmd 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 26, 2011)

Good morning everyone  Still can't decide between AOSP and Sense

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Good morning everyone  Still can't decide between AOSP and Sense
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Morning!
Youve got a sensation and you are still searching? 
Sense ofc

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

@Milad Still like sense? ew http://pocketnow.com/android/sense-35-from-htc-bliss-features-and-screenshots-1

Hey dex and dav


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

Damn, Sensation, Galaxy S II or evo 3d or Nexus prime, I don't want to have to wait for a NP to find out it's LCD, but if its amoled I will be dissapointed


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning!
> Youve got a sensation and you are still searching?
> Sense ofc
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Restored InsertCoin 1 minute ago  Sense is awesome

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Of course.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



You have to agree that looks horrible though ?


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> , I don't want to have to wait for a NP to find out it's LCD, but if its amoled I will be dissapointed

Click to collapse



Wait, what? That doesn't make Sense  

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> You have to agree that looks horrible though ?

Click to collapse



Agree on that... But only for 3.5 
@milad: check on g+ 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Wait, what? That doesn't make Sense
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



The reason I would want is for an AMOLED screen, especcialy at 720p, but if I got a GSII at 400p and the NP was an LCD, I wouldn't mind so much but then I am tempted by LG Optimus 3D aswell, LG's screen>HTC ??

edit: 512mb ram.. Not cool bro, Was almost exicted


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Agree on that... But only for 3.5
> @milad: check on g+
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Yeah, I wouldn't buy one with 3.5 it it looks like that


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I couldn't find it on G+. Pm me.
> 
> @max. I hope it's espresso Sense.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Ah yeah, and now you say that.. I hope it is too, No one cares about that one


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah yeah, and now you say that.. I hope it is too, No one cares about that one

Click to collapse



Yeah... from the looks of it, i think it should be... The launcher is quite similar to the htc kingdom's one, which had also espresso...

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah... from the looks of it, i think it should be... The launcher is quite similar to the htc kingdom's one, which had also espresso...
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



That's a relif I guess


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> That's a relif I guess

Click to collapse



Yeah... Anyway bliss is a female oriented phone... You aint gonna buy something like that... Will ya ? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah... Anyway bliss is a female oriented phone... You aint gonna buy something like that... Will ya ?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Ummm 3

Jk, I completely forgot that, That's strange though, didn't see a 'How to make a sammich' app 


Jk again  Woman have an equaly right in society now a days


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 26, 2011)

Operation Flower Power delayed 24 hours at least. I have not the time to go get it for her. I'm sure she doesn't mind.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Operation Flower Power delayed 24 hours at least. I have not the time to go get it for her. I'm sure she doesn't mind.

Click to collapse



Hey sky! 
Still havent sent those flowers? 
I thought you were sending them a week ago..
 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

The thread died again... Im leaving too.... Off to the beach 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol I arise! And I'm tired as hell  TGIF!! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

Y U SO Tired dev?

Hey


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

MILAD Y U NO SEE ME

 hey


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ohai. Did you finally turn on your phone?

Click to collapse



Nope, No lights of nothing, I'd say the cable between the top and bottom half is broke but it get so hot while charging it's probably worse, I'm see htc support if they wont touch it ima open it up


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

If they tell me it can't fix I shall start to troll


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

On live chat now, I always feel very nervous about what I say when talking to customer services people and people I don't really know


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sense 1 ftw

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ah, that's too bad! HTC might not touch it but can you get them to fix it by paying the price? Or, are there any other repair shops that don't ask questions? We have plenty of them here. Or, did it have insurance?

Click to collapse



There are not no  However as soon as I read your chargeable thing



> Jon:  In that case the phone would need to be sent for repair but the repair would probably be chargeable due to the fact it had fallen from your pocket.

Click to collapse



They'll have to see the engineer about how much repair wil be, but I'm tempted by a SGSII for £150


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 26, 2011)

Max, sick with htc man. Their the best. Get the sensation and put  cm7 on the *****

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Max, sick with htc man. Their the best. Get the sensation and put  cm7 on the *****
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



I'ma head down to the Carphonewarehouse later and see em side by side, I'm just soo tempted.. But also



> Jon:  The ROM would be reflashed and the bootloader would be re-locked and there may be an extra charge for this.

Click to collapse



That S.o.b However atleast he knew what he was talking about when I said S-OFF


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> At least he knew!
> Good, go for the chargable option.
> For your new phone, if you don't want Sense, I say buy the SGS II. Sensation/ EVO 3D if you want Sense.

Click to collapse



I have an awesomer idea  2 Phones, My DZ is scuffed to Sh*te but he said they will refurb it (However I have doubts they didnt my hero when I sent them) and saving £400 on a SGSII is well, I'm not gonna turn that offer down,


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That's what I read, really.

Click to collapse



lol, You have it there? 


Edit; Joint with best buy also

edit2: Also I forgot to mention the onyl ones I like that I can upgrade to is sgs or Sensation, Evo 3d is not there soo   Makes it easier though


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Crapwhorehouse? Well, technically, they are s illegal as rape and murder, but, I'm sure they can be found.

Click to collapse



Phahahahahahhaa xD


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 26, 2011)

Get the sensation!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Get the sensation!
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



But I'll already have my Desire Z? A higher screen res and faster *stock* speed is it, It'd be my third htc in a row, and Ive had use of 5 in the house, i want something different 

Also we've nearly paid £2000 to htc

Edit: Over £2000


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Get SGS II. I'd get Sensation but I'd get it for Sense. Now that you like TW better, get SGS II. It's faster too.

Click to collapse



Sweet thanks  & the blacks are awesome, Also I'm sure someone will port sense eventually


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet thanks  & the blacks are awesome, Also I'm sure someone will port sense eventually

Click to collapse



I wouldn't hope on that. Tw uses no ramdisk, sense does. : p

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I wouldn't hope on that. Tw uses no ramdisk, sense does. : p
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Dayum, I gues aosp miui and touchwiz will do, but sense would look gorgeous  


m1l4droid said:


> Don't be so sure about a Sense port, it's way too complicated to be ported to a non-HTC device. They couldn't get it working properly on NS and SGS1, it was ported to some degree but it was pulled due to serious issues.

Click to collapse



As above, Damn  ah well DZ for sense, as well as maybe an evo 3d if i ever get the cash


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 26, 2011)

View attachment 701135
Anyone here know what scrapple is?
Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## boborone (Aug 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Sense 1 ftw
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Manila ftw 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hmm, looks yummy. What's in it?

Click to collapse



Everything in a pig but the snout and feet. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Everything in a pig but the snout and feet.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Umm... Yum I was thinking itd be apples and stuff 

HTC Support is better than omegle


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

HTC repair service; If I send of my phone for a quote which they will not give me online and I decide it is too much, I am charged £20 to get my phone back, If I do not pay it will be 'disposed' of -__-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> HTC repair service; If I send of my phone for a quote which they will not give me online and I decide it is too much, I am charged £20 to get my phone back, If I do not pay it will be 'disposed' of -__-

Click to collapse



Those wankers

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 701135
> Anyone here know what scrapple is?
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Yes yes yes yes  sooooo f#ckin good. Oh nd goodmorning all

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Those wankers
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



yeah  And my whole shell, Keyboard and screen is gonna have to be replaced, then I have to pay extra for them to get it back to S-ON, so it's likley to come up to that £150, which could get me new phone, or a sensation for £80 but im kinda reluctant for that now, Imma go pretend I have a GSII now and say it hapened then see what samsung has to say I told the guy that and he just said have you got anything else you need helping with?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yes yes yes yes  sooooo f#ckin good. Oh nd goodmorning all
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Scrapple not sex 

'Morning DD


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yes yes yes yes  sooooo f#ckin good. Oh nd goodmorning all
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



That made my day

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

Helloo all
Max
Devan
Watt
Double D 

Whats up? 
@ twich: why u call TRM "TRIM"?
Whats the i for ?
@max: why repair the d z when you can get a new, better for less money?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Scrapple not sex
> 
> 'Morning DD

Click to collapse



Same thing pretty much

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Double D
> 
> Whats up?
> @ twich: why u call TRM "TRIM"?
> ...

Click to collapse



Just at work I'm I a weird dead zone right now, signal will jump from nothing at all to a bar or two, then nothing in about a second and about trim. Lol, twitch uses swype

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Helloo all
> Max
> Devan
> Watt
> ...

Click to collapse



hey xD Because I was hoping it's be like £30 for complete refurb /optomist 

Its not so new it is


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

What's up guys?

in other news, my wife is back to me


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> What's up guys?
> 
> in other news, my wife is back to me

Click to collapse



XD hey Hus


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> What's up guys?
> 
> in other news, my wife is back to me

Click to collapse



She stopped cheating?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD hey Hus

Click to collapse



hey max 



watt9493 said:


> She stopped cheating?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



sure hope so, I will use Iron fist this time


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey hus
U got married?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

on facebook yeah 

 i have to go now, be back in a few


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

back, anyone who's left


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

*1 hour later*

Me


Hi hus


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> *1 hour later*
> 
> Me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey max
OT and facebook are dead


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello
MAx
Husam
DD
Dexter
Watt
Milad
BD 
And anyone offline that is going to pop on shortly or come on later


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello
> MAx
> Husam
> DD
> ...

Click to collapse



lol, hey davy jones


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey max
> OT and facebook are dead

Click to collapse



XD hahah

hey david


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 26, 2011)

What's up guyz

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What's up guyz
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



not much,

Hey i dont think u answered my question yesterday:

What do u think of dell laptops?  

Considering you shoot everything i like down?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What's up guyz
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



nothing, wbu?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> not much,
> 
> Hey i dont think u answered my question yesterday:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like dell. Alienware much more so, but nothing wrong with dell

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I like dell. Alienware much more so, but nothing wrong with dell
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



seems like to be a winner then


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

Have you looked at any samsungs? They seem good too


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Have you looked at any samsungs? They seem good too

Click to collapse



samsung sucks (in everything), nuff said


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> samsung sucks (in everything), nuff said

Click to collapse



But... I want a samy phone ?! 


How about apple?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You wanna fist her? Uh, that's not really meant for normal people you know....

Click to collapse



Lmao xD xD brb


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

Back, And *alone*


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey there

Im back too...


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

Does anyone have a spare google music invite? I believe it would work with a proxy here...

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Does anyone have a spare google music invite? I believe it would work with a proxy here...
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



I got invited, but it wouldnt work but good idea, ill try


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What is Google music?

Click to collapse



Check this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrNhKcxBbZo&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

@Max: ive heard that each user has 2 invites. If you manage to make it work, could you please sent me one? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Check this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrNhKcxBbZo&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure thing


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sure thing

Click to collapse



Thanks man 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> samsung sucks (in everything), nuff said

Click to collapse



honestly the only thing they suck in is software...

I like my samsung tv and my phone


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## RinZo (Aug 26, 2011)

SUp' errybody


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Y U SO Tired dev?
> 
> Hey

Click to collapse



Because I wake up early as heck  6:05 am and I generally get out of school at 5:00 pm  Stuff tires me haha Plus, I catch two buses to get to and from school  I fxcking hate public transportation.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The reason I would want is for an AMOLED screen, especcialy at 720p, but if I got a GSII at 400p and the NP was an LCD, I wouldn't mind so much but then I am tempted by LG Optimus 3D aswell, LG's screen>HTC ??
> 
> edit: 512mb ram.. Not cool bro, Was almost exicted

Click to collapse



Maxey I am Didn't get a chance to take the pic u asked for. We have a hurricane coming and since Sparky had to work we had limited time to get everything ready for the hurricane.... and check on my Mom as well. I'll take it tonight....I promise.
Also hi 
Everybody!

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey errybody 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 26, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hey errybody
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



My Nana friend.... how goes the studying? 

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

back  
hey bd and dev


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Maxey I am Didn't get a chance to take the pic u asked for. We have a hurricane coming and since Sparky had to work we had limited time to get everything ready for the hurricane.... and check on my Mom as well. I'll take it tonight....I promise.
> Also hi
> Everybody!
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse


 Stay safe! Only do it if you have the time, don't feel you have to but thanks 


twitch351 said:


> Hey errybody
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Hey  Y U No REPLY 2 PM! jk, dont worry about ti.. found a forum meant for that sh* 

On spiral knights i bought something cheap to sell for more, then i realised i didnt have enough money to sell, that failed


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 26, 2011)

Look what Pipsqueak got....moar pretzels to throw...

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Look what Pipsqueak got....moar pretzels to throw...
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak is awesome


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Pipsqueak is awesome

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak approves of your post.....^^

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Because I wake up early as heck  6:05 am and I generally get out of school at 5:00 pm  Stuff tires me haha Plus, I catch two buses to get to and from school  I fxcking hate public transportation.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Wow, thats long  but that's fair enough


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 26, 2011)

Maxey, I be done replied to you  Hi Babydoll! How are you feeling? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

‎0100001001110111011000010110100001100001011010000110000101101000011000010010110000100000011000100110100101101110011000010111001001111001001011000010000001110101011010100110010101101100011011000111100100111111

Tanslate


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> My Nana friend.... how goes the studying?
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Am I the only one who is having problems with the xda premium app? It's not showing that the thread got new posts....also studying is easy, so far everything is simplistic. So far. Except Spanish.... OLE! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ‎0100001001110111011000010110100001100001011010000110000101101000011000010010110000100000011000100110100101101110011000010111001001111001001011000010000001110101011010100110010101101100011011000111100100111111
> 
> Tanslate

Click to collapse



I do NOT like this. I click link and xda app premium gives me blank nothings. LIES! ALL LIES!  It's pissing me off.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ‎0100001001110111011000010110100001100001011010000110000101101000011000010010110000100000011000100110100101101110011000010111001001111001001011000010000001110101011010100110010101101100011011000111100100111111
> 
> tanslate

Click to collapse



0100111001101111001011000010000001011001011011110111010100111111


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I do NOT like this. I click link and xda app premium gives me blank nothings. LIES! ALL LIES!  It's pissing me off.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



next time use a PC 

anyway it says: Bwahahaha, binary, ujelly?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll just reply when I understand what is being said haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

macaronymax said:


> 0100111001101111001011000010000001011001011011110111010100111111

Click to collapse



0110111001100001011010000000110100001010011101000110100001101001011100110010000001101001011100110010000001100011011011110110111101101100001000000011101001000100


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi guys. Bracing for the hurricane at mine and my girlfriends house

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> next time use a PC
> 
> anyway it says: Bwahahaha, binary, ujelly?

Click to collapse



Not really...I know binary dude. I just don't care to convert it. Also! Forgive ME for catching a freaking bus home!  

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hi guys. Bracing for the hurricane at mine and my girlfriends house
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



I wish the utmost safety to you guys.  Be careful Watt! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hi guys. Bracing for the hurricane at mine and my girlfriends house
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



may god be with you


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope your okay Watt,


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 0110111001100001011010000000110100001010011101000110100001101001011100110010000001101001011100110010000001100011011011110110111101101100001000000011101001000100

Click to collapse



010110010110010101100001011010000010000001100010011101010111010000100000011000110110100001100001011011100110011101100101001000000110100101110100001000000111001101101100011010010110011101101000011101000110110001111001001000000110000101101110011001000010000001101001011101000010000001100001011011000110110000100000011000100111001001100101011000010110101101110011001000000100010000111010001000000011101001010000


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 26, 2011)

See what you did Husam?! This is why threads die...because of you 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 010110010110010101100001011010000010000001100010011101010111010000100000011000110110100001100001011011100110011101100101001000000110100101110100001000000111001101101100011010010110011101101000011101000110110001111001001000000110000101101110011001000010000001101001011101000010000001100001011011000110110000100000011000100111001001100101011000010110101101110011001000000100010000111010001000000011101001010000

Click to collapse



011011000110111101101100001011000010000001110100011010000110000101110100001001110111001100100000011101110110100001111001001000000110100101110100001001110111001100100000011011100110010101110110011001010111001000100000011000010010000001100111011011110110111101100100001000000110100101100100011001010110000100100000011101000110111100100000011001110110100101110110011001010010000001100010011010010110111001100001011100100111100100100000011101000110111100100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001110000011000010111001001100101011011100111010001110011001011000010000001101111011100100010000001100111011010010111001001101100011001100111001001101001011001010110111001100100



@devan, *yaoming.jpg*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

0101100001000100001000000101010001101000011000010111010000100000011101110110000101110011001000000110000100100000011011000110111101101110011001110010000001101111011011100110010100100000011101110110111101100001011010000010111000101110001011100010000000110001001100000011000100110000001100010011000000110001001100000011000100110000001100010011000000110001001100000011000100110000001100000011000000110000001100000011000100110001001100000011000000110000001100010011000000110001001100000000110100001010


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 0101100001000100001000000101010001101000011000010111010000100000011101110110000101110011001000000110000100100000011011000110111101101110011001110010000001101111011011100110010100100000011101110110111101100001011010000010111000101110001011100010000000110001001100000011000100110000001100010011000000110001001100000011000100110000001100010011000000110001001100000011000100110000001100000011000000110000001100000011000100110001001100000011000000110000001100010011000000110001001100000000110100001010

Click to collapse



i think we should stop, devan is getting pissed 

btw, nice trap xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i think we should stop, devan is getting pissed
> 
> btw, nice trap xD

Click to collapse



aha okay  And damn, too smart hus, too smart


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i think we should stop, devan is getting pissed
> 
> btw, nice trap xD

Click to collapse



Nah, I don't care. Just don't expect me to get into the conversation as well. I has corn dogs! 
-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> aha okay  And damn, too smart hus, too smart

Click to collapse



lol, although i tried to translate it 



twitch351 said:


> Nah, I don't care. Just don't expect me to get into the conversation as well. I has corn dogs!
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



haz**


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, although i tried to translate it
> 
> 
> 
> haz**

Click to collapse



No! Has! That is plural! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> No! Has! That is plural!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



haz

L2Internet English


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> haz
> 
> L2Internet English

Click to collapse



I is good, I can internets without screwing up my Swype dictionary haha

L2 good English, like me and Sakai  

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I is good, I can internets without screwing up my Swype dictionary haha
> 
> L2 good English, like me and Sakai
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I hate when that happens


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I is good, I can internets without screwing up my Swype dictionary haha
> 
> L2 good English, like me and Sakai
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



too lazy


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I hate when that happens

Click to collapse



That's why I don't do eet!  Also, Husam stop being lazy! Laziness is the bane of existence.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

lol also brb guys


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 26, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Maxey, I be done replied to you  Hi Babydoll! How are you feeling?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I'm okay.  A little, tired....I've been busy making sure my, Mom has food water and medicine enough for a week also I hired two nurses to stay with, her until wednesday (and enough food for them as well....not to mention getting my own stuff my house needs....you no haz to worry bout hurricane...do you?

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 26, 2011)

Sparky forgot to bring the phone I bought my Mom  so I bring tomorrow...she is on, mai plan nao

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm okay.  A little, tired....I've been busy making sure my, Mom has food water and medicine enough for a week also I hired two nurses to stay with, her until wednesday (and enough food for them as well....not to mention getting my own stuff my house needs....you no haz to worry bout hurricane...do you?
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



I don't know, do I...? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi BD & Twitch!!

Im frusturated that wireless hdmi doesnt suppot certain resolutions that a hdmi cable does 

My wireless thing works great for my xbox sending 1080p to both of my tvs but i cant get my computer to take the resolution my computer is on to my big tv, it works on my small tv fine just my samsung tv wants it to change to 1080p when ever i just try to set it on a resolution my pc supports


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 26, 2011)

That sucks Dave, you should hook it up with an hdmi cable then, don't be a lazy man haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey again BD, Dev, Milad and David


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey again BD, Dev, Milad and David

Click to collapse



Greetings  XDA premium app is frustrating me.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Greetings  XDA premium app is frustrating me.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Use tapatalk pro?

Also yay, Who needs runs .. bought a wolver cap for 2000, sold for 2300  I'll try get more profit next time but it's a start


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Use tapatalk pro?
> 
> Also yay, Who needs runs .. bought a wolver cap for 2000, sold for 2300  I'll try get more profit next time but it's a start

Click to collapse



It does the same thing. I have both. Good job! But that takes the fun out of runs haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

use a laptop 

hey mil and bd


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It does the same thing. I have both. Good job! But that takes the fun out of runs haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Aha but when you're energyless like me


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 26, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That sucks Dave, you should hook it up with an hdmi cable then, don't be a lazy man haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



ya i know, plus when im done paying off my tv hopefully in the next 6 months im going to buy a new laptop that supports 1080p resolution on it and not just have an hdmi port, so then my wirless thing wont have issues with resolution.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi guys. I haz  the Swype 3.25 pre beta 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 26, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I don't know, do I...?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



You are north-west of me....and nowhere near the coast of the atlantic ocean....so, no...I don't think you do.

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

night milad, @watt whats diferent


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hi guys. I haz  the Swype 3.25 pre beta
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



So does, Sparky. Swype don't like mai NS or Sensation so I use an older, themed version on the NS and I switch between flex t9 and swiftkey X on the Sensation

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 26, 2011)

@Watt

How did u make your sig bar bold black 

Look at the comparison:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> @Watt
> 
> How did u make your sig bar bold black
> 
> Look at the comparison:

Click to collapse



Wow I just noticed that too... Explains now


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> @Watt
> 
> How did u make your sig bar bold black
> 
> Look at the comparison:

Click to collapse



I have no idea. I think its part of that picture in my signature

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> So does, Sparky. Swype don't like mai NS or Sensation so I use an older, themed version on the NS and I switch between flex t9 and swiftkey X on the Sensation
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



I love Swype, and swiftkey

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow thats sweet


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I have no idea. I think its part of that picture in my signature
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Me likey and jelly


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 27, 2011)

TWC SVR 

A Hurricane Warning has been issued for Jersey City NJ.

*4 new TWC Alerts at http://4in.fo/bW6KYA 

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I love Swype, and swiftkey
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Meh. They both suck IMO...but I'm telepathic so.....

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> TWC SVR
> 
> A Hurricane Warning has been issued for Jersey City NJ.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hope your okay


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 27, 2011)

Heyy everyone and anyone. Blah, long day hauling sh!t what's new?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heyy everyone and anyone. Blah, long day hauling sh!t what's new?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I have a hurricane watch 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I have a hurricane watch
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Expecting flooding?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Expecting flooding?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Up to 10 inches

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## boborone (Aug 27, 2011)

Well guys, doing something I haven't done in 7 yrs......going out with a girl on Friday night. This divorce ordeal is really nice. Not too worried bout it though, she seems like a great girl, but something tells me it ain't gonna work out into anything. Which is just fine with me. At the very least I bought a pretty girl a few beers and had a good time. 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## boborone (Aug 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I have a hurricane watch
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Where are you at? 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 27, 2011)

boborone said:


> Well guys, doing something I haven't done in 7 yrs......going out with a girl on Friday night. This divorce ordeal is really nice. Not too worried bout it though, she seems like a great girl, but something tells me it ain't gonna work out into anything. Which is just fine with me. At the very least I bought a pretty girl a few beers and had a good time.
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



Go have fun man

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## boborone (Aug 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Up to 10 inches
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Geebus we need that. Drought all yr in Texas. We've actually been wanting a tropical storm to hit us.

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 27, 2011)

boborone said:


> Where are you at?
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



By Philadelphia

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## boborone (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow it's that high. Last I heard it was headed for the Carrolinas

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## boborone (Aug 27, 2011)

I know wrong thread .... but watt

Kataklysm
Blood in heaven 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 27, 2011)

boborone said:


> Wow it's that high. Last I heard it was headed for the Carrolinas
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



Is a big storm. Its in the carolinas and we have the wind and rain coming here

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 27, 2011)

Night guys

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm not a happy camper....I will be spending the duration of the hurricane hiding in, my bathroom.... 

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Night guys
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Night, watt....

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 27, 2011)

Buying the flowers now. 5 white lilies, one "pinkish", six purple roses.

I would have felt braver matching into the depths of hell itself in my undies.

Abet form me HTC Dserie witf lé help of Swype and lé XDA app. Plis frogive typpos.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow, I hate ragweed allergies.  passed out right after my shower last night cuz I was exhausted from them. @Sakai, keep cool man, you don't want to screw it up by being a nervous stuttering mess

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys.
> The new market sucks donkey balls. I finally got the old one back, it was kind of a pita though.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



A pita? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys.
> The new market sucks donkey balls. I finally got the old one back, it was kind of a pita though.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Show me the ways!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Go HERE.

Click to collapse



My market never updated, but I haven't flashed a nightly in a few months, so I thinks that's why. But my current market does have a annoying bug. Nobody else's comments ever show up

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey all, what's up?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey all, what's up?

Click to collapse



Same old work. What about you? 
@watt, how is the storm going?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Same old work. What about you?
> @watt, how is the storm going?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



my sleeping pattern is messed up, sleep at 5 am, wake up at 5 pm 
and nothing to do


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

Off to vodafone !!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Off to vodafone !!!!!

Click to collapse



good luck


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Off to vodafone !!!!!

Click to collapse



What are you getting?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 27, 2011)

I failed here. Gave the flowers, and asked for a date twice, rejected twice. FML. 

Abet form me HTC Dserie witf lé help of Swype and lé XDA app. Plis frogive typpos.


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What are you getting?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



I'm guessing SGS2

Hi everyone  I want a Gibson SG 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I failed here. Gave the flowers, and asked for a date twice, rejected twice. FML.
> 
> Abet form me HTC Dserie witf lé help of Swype and lé XDA app. Plis frogive typpos.

Click to collapse



That's bad  Do you think you still have a chance?

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I failed here. Gave the flowers, and asked for a date twice, rejected twice. FML.
> 
> Abet form me HTC Dserie witf lé help of Swype and lé XDA app. Plis frogive typpos.

Click to collapse



NO!, that's not right


----------



## yas87 (Aug 27, 2011)

mafia ovunque is da rulez mon


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I failed here. Gave the flowers, and asked for a date twice, rejected twice. FML.
> 
> Abet form me HTC Dserie witf lé help of Swype and lé XDA app. Plis frogive typpos.

Click to collapse



Awwww, dude, seriously?  That sucks. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 27, 2011)

Not sure how too respond. She was more the a little quiet, so I thought... I don't know. Maybe I'll just text her 



Abet form me HTC Dserie witf lé help of Swype and lé XDA app. Plis frogive typpos.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

For reals Sakai? Damn thats unlucky, Keep trying though? Maybe she was just nervous or somethng  


@the rest of you, Hi and,


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> For reals Sakai? Damn thats unlucky, Keep trying though? Maybe she was just nervous or somethng
> 
> 
> @the rest of you, Hi and,

Click to collapse



Awesome pic what's the phone? 
@Sakai, sh!t luck don't give up to quick tho, like they said
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Awesome pic what's the phone?
> @Sakai, sh!t luck don't give up to quick tho, like they said
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Galaxy S II, The guy in store said it was too early to upgrade, but the guy before him said it was fine and the webstie did, so I pulled out another contract, too impatient, Also a white one is out soon


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Galaxy S II, The guy in store said it was too early to upgrade, but the guy before him said it was fine and the webstie did, so I pulled out another contract, too impatient, Also a white one is out soon

Click to collapse



I hope your other contract ends really soon. And eww, I don't like white phones

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I hope your other contract ends really soon. And eww, I don't like white phones
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



3months, they put that one down to 15 a month to make it cheaper for me this ones 31


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 27, 2011)

Congrats max, I'm sorry sakai.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Not sure how too respond. She was more the a little quiet, so I thought... I don't know. Maybe I'll just text her
> 
> 
> 
> Abet form me HTC Dserie witf lé help of Swype and lé XDA app. Plis frogive typpos.

Click to collapse



Be strong bud.

@Maxey, awesome! Now send meh that phone! XD jk

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> For reals Sakai? Damn thats unlucky, Keep trying though? Maybe she was just nervous or somethng
> 
> 
> @the rest of you, Hi and,

Click to collapse



nope, it's a samsuck


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nope, it's a samsuck

Click to collapse



Oh shut up Husam  You still have a TP2. Ancient technology! With your 568mhz a second, and low amounts of RAM.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Oh shut up Husam  You still have a TP2. Ancient technology! With your 568mhz a second, and low amounts of RAM.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



288mb is not that low


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Be strong bud.
> 
> @Maxey, awesome! Now send meh that phone! XD jk
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD Thanks 

Husam.. Shh.!


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 27, 2011)

I love the people that think their stock evo can "smoke" my incredible. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 27, 2011)

Is this what your phone looks like overclocked Husam?
View attachment 702190

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Is this what your phone looks like overclocked Husam?
> View attachment 702190
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Haha, your a smartass

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, your a smartass
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Damn straight.  

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

Lmao, Look it 

@DD Nice pun


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Is this what your phone looks like overclocked Husam?
> View attachment 702190
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Haha when I had my X1 I overclocked it to 650 MHz  My current one can be overclocked to 1.8 GHz 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Haha when I had my X1 I overclocked it to 650 MHz  My current one can be overclocked to 1.8 GHz
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Not sure on my phone, most are at 1.6 I bet I could get higher , I'll find out soon


----------



## rr5678 (Aug 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Is this what your phone looks like overclocked Husam?
> View attachment 702190
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Heh heh



idavid_ said:


> Haha when I had my X1 I overclocked it to 650 MHz  My current one can be overclocked to 1.8 GHz
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



the G2 can go to 2GHz


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Heh heh
> 
> 
> 
> the G2 can go to 2GHz

Click to collapse



i broke mine


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 27, 2011)

View attachment 702198
Heheheh

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 27, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Heh heh
> 
> 
> 
> the G2 can go to 2GHz

Click to collapse



Well I don't know how high mine can get (I don't want a custom kernel just because of the overclocking) 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Well I don't know how high mine can get (I don't want a custom kernel just because of the overclocking)
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Ive seen evo 3d's cocked to 2.1

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Is this what your phone looks like overclocked Husam?
> View attachment 702190
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



haha, nice one 

but no, that's the normal cpu clock


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not sure on my phone, most are at 1.6 I bet I could get higher , I'll find out soon

Click to collapse



You mean the DZ or SGS2?

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> You mean the DZ or SGS2?
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



sgs2, my DZ got over 2Ghz... Yeah .. Bow down


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> haha, nice one
> 
> but no, that's the normal cpu clock

Click to collapse



So I should have upped it to 614 mhz?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So I should have upped it to 614 mhz?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



no, 783 or something like that


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi guys! 


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



what's up dex?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey Dex


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what's up dex?

Click to collapse



Photos photos and moar photoz!!!  Ive shot 3 films already... 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Photos photos and moar photoz!!!  Ive shot 3 films already...
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



cool 

keep on photographing


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> cool
> 
> keep on photographing

Click to collapse



Thanks  
if i manage to wake up at 6 am tomorrow, i will shoot the sunrise.. 


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Thanks
> if i manage to wake up at 6 am tomorrow, i will shoot the sunrise..
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no need to wake up, you can stay awake all night


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no need to wake up, you can stay awake all night

Click to collapse



Well, thats what i normally do...  But these days on the island are exhausting and i cant be sleeping all day... 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice one dex, my brother is doing media studies in college and is kind of a photographer 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice one dex, my brother is doing media studies in college and is kind of a photographer
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nice to hear... Are you related to any way to "the sport" ?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

Guys! I get has sushi today! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Guys! I get has sushi today!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



that sounds fishy


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Guys! I get has sushi today!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Hey dev  
Im jelly...Havent had asian for a couple of months...... XD

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that sounds fishy

Click to collapse



It does, sushi kinda scares me...

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey dev
> Im jelly...Havent had asian for a couple of months...... XD
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



I'm hoping I don't crap everywhere afterwards!  Sushi always makes me feel like I have to poop after 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nice to hear... Are you related to any way to "the sport" ?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Lol, not particularly,. :b 

Hey again, my sim card hadn't activated still 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I'm hoping I don't crap everywhere afterwards!  Sushi always makes me feel like I have to poop after
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Lovely...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lol, not particularly,. :b
> 
> Hey again, my sim card hadn't activated still
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Put in your other Sim card? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lol, not particularly,. :b
> 
> Hey again, my sim card hadn't activated still
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey max! 
Got the sammy s 2 ?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Put in your other Sim card?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



That had a different number and ends soon but nice idea 
@dex yeah 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> That had a different number and ends soon but nice idea
> @dex yeah
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Niiiiice... Enjoy your new toy  btw what happened with your d z?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> That had a different number and ends soon but nice idea
> @dex yeah
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nice idea, you needs to think more outside the box haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Niiiiice... Enjoy your new toy  btw what happened with your d z?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



It's now mine! Mwahahaha!  

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It's now mine! Mwahahaha!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Dammit... I wanted it 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Niiiiice... Enjoy your new toy  btw what happened with your d z?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Thanks 


I um.. got annoyed with it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It's now mine! Mwahahaha!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse





dexter93 said:


> Dammit... I wanted it
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



lol xD So who wants the top half?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol xD So who wants the top half?

Click to collapse



wtf have you done to it?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wtf have you done to it?

Click to collapse



XD D'w it's still in 1 piece :b


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol xD So who wants the top half?

Click to collapse



I want the keyboard part... 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I want the keyboard part...
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



XD lol Okay, Its poor condition, Ill put pics


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD D'w it's still in 1 piece :b

Click to collapse



oh good, i hope it remains the same when the package arrives


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lol Okay, Its poor condition, Ill put pics

Click to collapse



Haha! U sent it in 4 repair?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

Brb diner

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oh good, i hope it remains the same when the package arrives

Click to collapse



You're funny...I'm getting that phone  

@Maxey that's because you curbed stomped it! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You're funny...I'm getting that phone
> 
> @Maxey that's because you curbed stomped it!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I'm closer to max than you, it will be cheaper shipping it to here


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm closer to max than you, it will be cheaper shipping it to here

Click to collapse



I'm paying for shipping, that's already been agreed with me and Maxey 

Also, it should only cost like $20 tops.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm closer to max than you, it will be cheaper shipping it to here

Click to collapse



Hehe... Im in europe and much closer to max than both of you  
Did u hear? Europe baby  
@Max, im waiting for the package 
@dev: 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hehe... Im in europe and much closer to max than both of you
> Did u hear? Europe baby
> @Max, im waiting for the package
> @dev:
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm pulling out my trump card, I'm don.  My word is final! Haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hehe... Im in europe and much closer to max than both of you
> Did u hear? Europe baby
> @Max, im waiting for the package
> @dev:
> ...

Click to collapse



pfffff, you're on holiday, you will not receive it
and @dev, there is a hurricane in your country, so no phone for you

which leaves it all to me


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> pfffff, you're on holiday, you will not receive it
> and @dev, there is a hurricane in your country, so no phone for you
> 
> which leaves it all to me

Click to collapse



Not by me, I'm good haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Not by me, I'm good haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



the bands are different in your country, it's useless to you, you'll be wasting your money, I'm your friend, trust me


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> pfffff, you're on holiday, you will not receive it
> and @dev, there is a hurricane in your country, so no phone for you
> 
> which leaves it all to me

Click to collapse



Hey... Im going home on monday... That means that if he sends it tomorrow, ill be there to receive it 
@ dev: theres a conspiracy going on here... Watchout!  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the bands are different in your country, it's useless to you, you'll be wasting your money, I'm your friend, trust me

Click to collapse



Haha! Well explained hus

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

Lmao , Twitch had first dibs though


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Haha! Well explained hus
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



why would you need max's phone, it's full of fails, and it's almost dead, you will not make any use from it, give your poor friend here a chance


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the bands are different in your country, it's useless to you, you'll be wasting your money, I'm your friend, trust me

Click to collapse



It won't be useless, I have T-Mobile. It'll give me 2G. I just need to get it unlocked. Also, who said I couldn't use it to build roms? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It won't be useless, I have T-Mobile. It'll give me 2G. I just need to get it unlocked. Also, who said I couldn't use it to build roms?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I buy all my phones unlocked


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> why would you need max's phone, it's full of fails, and it's almost dead, you will not make any use from it, give your poor friend here a chance

Click to collapse



I'm not buying it Husam.  You don't need it. No one here does, but I called dibs.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> why would you need max's phone, it's full of fails, and it's almost dead, you will not make any use from it, give your poor friend here a chance

Click to collapse



Haha... Well ok then.. i leave it to you... 
@dev: BannanoGenMod? 


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

&&& I might lie saying it just got hot and wouldn't turn on, to HTC, just because they p*ssed me off, I'll do that first.. to get some life in the B*tch and mabye pay for a refurb :b


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I buy all my phones unlocked

Click to collapse



See Husam? I win haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> See Husam? I win haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



fine  



anyway, @max, what to expect in the sgs2 forums? deep frying?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

View attachment 702298

Shrimp Tempura Udon soup, who jelly? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> View attachment 702298
> 
> Shrimp Tempura Udon soup, who jelly?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Haha... You got me.. 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> See Husam? I win haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



xD Its better that way :b


husam666 said:


> fine
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, @max, what to expect in the sgs2 forums? deep frying?

Click to collapse



Lmao hahah not for atleast another 6months when I has more money to buy more 


twitch351 said:


> View attachment 702298
> 
> Shrimp Tempura Udon soup, who jelly?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Me sick


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> View attachment 702298
> 
> Shrimp Tempura Udon soup, who jelly?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



looks like white eel soup to me


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> looks like white eel soup to me

Click to collapse



 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 27, 2011)

What's up
Husam
Devan
Dexter
Max
David
Nd
Anyone else who's creeping.
the brakes on my dads truck went out in a down pour, bricks were shat friends, bricks were shat

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What's up
> Husam
> Devan
> Dexter
> ...

Click to collapse



nothing, did you clean those bricks in your dad's truck?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> looks like white eel soup to me

Click to collapse



That's because YOU have issues.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> looks like white eel soup to me

Click to collapse



This


&hey watt


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi watt 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> This
> 
> 
> &hey watt

Click to collapse



see devan, we all do


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> see devan, we all do

Click to collapse



It was delicious. So I don't care. And we all know Maxey and you have issues haha  Dexter wanted some, he thought it looked good.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It was delicious. So I don't care. And we all know Maxey and you have issues haha  Dexter wanted some, he thought it looked good.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Dexters like that 
And not everyone -__-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dexters like that
> And not everyone -__-

Click to collapse



it's ok max, you and I are the only ones with brains here, which is why you should give your DZ


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's ok max, you and I are the only ones with brains here, which is why you should give your DZ

Click to collapse



Phaha so it seems  and Hmm see if its repaired or not


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It was delicious. So I don't care. And we all know Maxey and you have issues haha  Dexter wanted some, he thought it looked good.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Misunderstanding... I dont like these kinds of soups.... I was just jealous of the type of food... 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's ok max, you and I are the only ones with brains here, which is why you should give your DZ

Click to collapse



Really? You think you're the only one with brains? 

@Maxey, I wasn't talking about that  You're issues involve getting people to go on lemonparty...

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Really? You think you're the only one with brains?
> 
> @Maxey, I wasn't talking about that  You're issues involve getting people to go on lemonparty...
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



shhhhhh  xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Really? You think you're the only one with brains?
> 
> @Maxey, I wasn't talking about that  You're issues involve getting people to go on lemonparty...
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Good  and XDXD I should tell them how it's to get lemon armour


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good  and XDXD I should tell them how it's to get lemon armour

Click to collapse



That's, just gross.  You're going to get banned.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That's, just gross.  You're going to get banned.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



translation plz


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That's, just gross.  You're going to get banned.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Pfft dont be silly, I have another account, and how do you get out of the rescure camp?!?!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> translation plz

Click to collapse



هذا هو الإجمالي ، وانت ذاهب للحصول على المحظورة


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> هذا هو الإجمالي ، وانت ذاهب للحصول على المحظورة

Click to collapse



Hahaha! Lol 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hahaha! Lol
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



XD hehehe, he speaks it (I think :b) He taught us how to say poop/Sh* a while back


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD hehehe, he speaks it (I think :b) He taught us how to say poop/Sh* a while back

Click to collapse



Dammit... Thats something i shouldnt had lost 


Brb... Dinner....
 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Dammit... Thats something i shouldnt had lost
> 
> 
> Brb... Dinner....
> ...

Click to collapse



It was like Skype chat times, Probably decmber haha


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It was like Skype chat times, Probably decmber haha

Click to collapse



I remember that, good times, good times 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I remember that, good times, good times
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Yeah , Should do again sometime.. with our new members, But seriosuly how do you get to/out of the rescue camp?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah , Should do again sometime.. with our new members, But seriosuly how do you get to/out of the rescue camp?

Click to collapse



Maybe, but I want to have privileges  mwahahaha

Go to the lift at go to Haven? I thought you already did this? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Maybe, but I want to have privileges  mwahahaha
> 
> Go to the lift at go to Haven? I thought you already did this?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD shh! Dont tell them, then we can troll them! :b 

Nope went straight into haven


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD shh! Dont tell them, then we can troll them! :b
> 
> Nope went straight into haven

Click to collapse



How did you go straight to haven? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

Please click one of the QuAlso I might go on later, What time would you be on? Tier 2? ick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> How did you go straight to haven?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



No idea, Didn;t know thre was another place until I made the other account, also

 Quick reply text didnt dissapear


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Please click one of the QuAlso I might go on later, What time would you be on? Tier 2? ick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.

Click to collapse



We can t2 later  I'll be on around 10-12, most likely.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey fags. (oh sorry, I wasn't supposed to say that. *trollface*)

Click to collapse



I'm gonna report this post.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey fags. (oh sorry, I wasn't supposed to say that. *trollface*)

Click to collapse



Seeing twitches post above... Edited


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> We can t2 later  I'll be on around 10-12, most likely.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



sweet, Your time I take it, 3AM, thats fine


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> sweet, Your time I take it, 3AM, thats fine

Click to collapse



Yeah around that time, are you finally able to access t2? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Yeah around that time, are you finally able to access t2?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Have been for a while.. Only went their yesterday though, Wow.. i thought through the gate would be just a lift... its like a hotel!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> هذا هو الإجمالي ، وانت ذاهب للحصول على المحظورة

Click to collapse



Yes I do speak it, but this is messed up, google, never knows how to grammar 

 Sent from planet earth


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Have been for a while.. Only went their yesterday though, Wow.. i thought through the gate would be just a lift... its like a hotel!

Click to collapse



Yeah! It's super cool isn't it? I should be getting onto t3 soon. I need a lvl 4 shield.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey fags. (oh sorry, I wasn't supposed to say that. *trollface*)

Click to collapse



Hey Milad  My stomach hurts 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yes I do speak it, but this is messed up, google, never knows how to grammar
> 
> Sent from planet earth

Click to collapse



Awesome, and XD Damn 



twitch351 said:


> Yeah! It's super cool isn't it? I should be getting onto t3 soon. I need a lvl 4 shield.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



yeah, also lucky, I might pay.. When I have money -.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hey Milad  My stomach hurts
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Whats up?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

I paid too. I think I paid $15 usd tops. And that got me hooked up. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Whats up?

Click to collapse



IT'S THE SUSHI! I WAS RIGHT! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 27, 2011)

Sushi is soooo good..


I'm bored though


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> IT'S THE SUSHI! I WAS RIGHT!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Im back! 

What happened dev? That thing is still alive?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I paid too. I think I paid $15 usd tops. And that got me hooked up.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



nice , I seem to have spent almost all my money 


twitch351 said:


> IT'S THE SUSHI! I WAS RIGHT!
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



XD Me & Hus are smart


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You seriously wanna report me?

Click to collapse



Nah, just don't do that again, or I will 

@Maxey, no it's just that I have a sensitive stomach. It gets upset over almost anything, but I eat everything still haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> nice , I seem to have spent almost all my money
> 
> 
> XD Me & Hus are smart

Click to collapse



If only I had thx button in xda app 

 Sent from planet earth


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Sushi is soooo good..
> 
> 
> I'm bored though

Click to collapse



Yeah what I had was really good 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> If only I had thx button in xda app
> 
> Sent from planet earth

Click to collapse



I thanked him for you. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

Guys... I made my mind... Off to open the netbook ::'D

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Nah, just don't do that again, or I will
> 
> @Maxey, no it's just that I have a sensitive stomach. It gets upset over almost anything, but I eat everything still haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Ahh fair enough 



husam666 said:


> If only I had thx button in xda app
> 
> Sent from planet earth

Click to collapse



Thanked  Thanks 


twitch351 said:


> I thanked him for you.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Thanked  Thaks


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Guys... I made my mind... Off to open the netbook ::'D
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Open? So you bought one? 

@Maxey, ugh, I'm chilling on the porcelain throne haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Open? So you bought one?
> 
> @Maxey, ugh, I'm chilling on the porcelain throne haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



porcelain?


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> If only I had thx button in xda app
> 
> Sent from planet earth

Click to collapse



Tapatalk > XDA App. Btw, Tapatalk and XDA Premium both have a Thanks button

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Tapatalk > XDA App. Btw, Tapatalk and XDA Premium both have a Thanks button
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



btw, I have no way of paying to buy any of these 2


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> porcelain?

Click to collapse



Toilet haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Open? So you bought one?
> 
> @Maxey, ugh, I'm chilling on the porcelain throne haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Nah... im just getting advantage of my grandpas netbook while in family vacations


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nah... im just getting advantage of my grandpas netbook while in family vacations

Click to collapse



Why not buy a laptop? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Toilet haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



-____________-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> btw, I have no way of paying to buy any of these 2

Click to collapse



internet browser


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> -____________-

Click to collapse



Explain why you used the face! 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Why not buy a laptop?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



I will sometime... most probably around octomber... see i will need it for the univercity.. but until then... i have my desire and that.... thing


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> internet browser

Click to collapse



lol, too pain in the a$$-ish


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, too pain in the a$$-ish

Click to collapse



Menu>View in broser>Thanks


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

Guys there is a bollywood film on tv and its extremely HILARIOUS 
cant  help laughing... 
hahahahahahahs


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Menu>View in broser>Thanks

Click to collapse



or use my netbook, now that it has ubuntu 11, and not that rubbish kubuntu 

@dex, son, I'm disappointed


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I ****ing hate Indian movies.

Click to collapse



is there anything you don't f***ing hate?

btw watch your language, this is still xda


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I ****ing hate Indian movies.

Click to collapse



Hahaha why? I like to make fun out of them...

Also, back on phone, this time with latest tapatalk  who wants thanks? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

anyone in trolling mood? X
Cuz ive got just the right thread 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=16994166 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> anyone in trolling mood? X
> Cuz ive got just the right thread
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=16994166
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XD lmao


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

MAFIA UNITE

lol


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> MAFIA UNITE
> 
> lol

Click to collapse



lol, thread closed in 5-10 minutes tops?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, thread closed in 5-10 minutes tops?

Click to collapse



That was crazy fast. I didn't expect it to close so quickly 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That was crazy fast. I didn't expect it to close so quickly
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Still open.. TROLL IT TO THE DEATH!!!!!! Or when you get bored


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Still open.. TROLL IT TO THE DEATH!!!!!! Or when you get bored

Click to collapse



Eh, it's not letting me reply. Just one more reason to hate this app.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Eh, it's not letting me reply. Just one more reason to hate this app.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Damn , I just said mafia unite.. dont leave me haning


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn , I just said mafia unite.. dont leave me haning

Click to collapse



Meh, just post this:

" This is a question that you'll have to bring up with your phone. If you've treated it correctly and gave it plenty of attention it should blossom into a beautiful Android 2.3.6 build. You must be patient and give it time though. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-" 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

lol, let's have our conversations there


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, let's have our conversations there

Click to collapse



No, we already got PMS before from the higher ups for "spamming". So let's not push them.

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow.. thats weird! 4 mafia members online, BUT this thread is dead half an hour now.....
I just hope its tapatalk playing games to me...... WAKE UP MAFIA PEOPLE (if you can hear/read me, that is) 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Wow.. thats weird! 4 mafia members online, BUT this thread is dead half an hour now.....
> I just hope its tapatalk playing games to me...... WAKE UP MAFIA PEOPLE (if you can hear/read me, that is)
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



We be on, I replied a minute before you posted that haha

@Milad, what's wrong? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Wow.. thats weird! 4 mafia members online, BUT this thread is dead half an hour now.....
> I just hope its tapatalk playing games to me...... WAKE UP MAFIA PEOPLE (if you can hear/read me, that is)
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Damn, seems like it is playing games on me  the past half hour i was hitting refresh like crazy, while you had advanced to the next page .... 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I'm rooting my Charge by meself
> 
> Like a boss!!!
> 
> *phone is talking to me!!*

Click to collapse



Good luck, I remeber when you had that other phone... I need to root my Sgs still


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I'm rooting my Charge by meself
> 
> Like a boss!!!
> 
> *phone is talking to me!!*

Click to collapse



Welcome mr mtm....
Following the rooting steps i posted in the toaster thread?
@ max: did you check them too? Theyre applicable to almost every single device
 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> What other phone?
> 
> *phone keeps talking to...wait...it's back on!!!*

Click to collapse



The Mytouch was it?


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> btw, I have no way of paying to buy any of these 2

Click to collapse



I can give you an apk if you want 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I can give you an apk if you want
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



no thanks, not gonna use it 

@mtm hai, is your phone possessed?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Toaster thread?   Err..sure *he's gone pollo loco *

Click to collapse



Found it... Here you are 
Just replace the toaster with ur phone  


dexter93 said:


> You should also try this method:
> 1. Get a shovel and a place with nice, soft soil
> 2. Dig a hole in the soil using the shovel
> 3. Carefully place the toaster into the hole so that the upper half of it remains out of the hole
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You got SGS II?
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Si


M_T_M said:


> Oh yeah...what a headache that was!!
> I'm still thankful to that individual who helped thru the whole thing without asking for nothing at all

Click to collapse



Aha Thanks   If thats me anyway 



M_T_M said:


> Toaster thread?   Err..sure *he's gone pollo loco *

Click to collapse



Ahah there is one


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Sup homie?   What mood are you on today?
> I keed, I keed
> 
> 
> Woman's voice telling me how good looking I was and stuff

Click to collapse



Strange, I occasionaly get that to?


----------



## RinZo (Aug 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> In *beep* mood. I'm *beep* tired of this *beep* *beep*.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



I think your horn is broken.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Sup homie?   What mood are you on today?
> I keed, I keed
> 
> 
> Woman's voice telling me how good looking I was and stuff

Click to collapse



lmao, you sound like Mr. Foreveralone


----------



## RinZo (Aug 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's not me, the *beep* FCC  *beep* doing it.
> Also hai.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



sup sup.  How's everyone doing?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

New siggy everybody! Like it ? 

Edit: just read it once more..... Its too late & need sleep... Night guys... Will sort it tomorrow 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> New siggy everybody! Like it ?
> 
> Edit: just read it once more..... Its too late & need sleep... Night guys... Will sort it tomorrow
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol awesome

btw, hey rinzo


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> New siggy everybody! Like it ?
> 
> Edit: just read it once more..... Its too late & need sleep... Night guys... Will sort it tomorrow
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Night dex


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 27, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Oh yeah...what a headache that was!!
> I'm still thankful to that individual who helped thru the whole thing without asking for nothing at all

Click to collapse



Oh! Pish! It was SO easy to root the mt4g when I got mine. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

night dex


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

Rooting ma phone


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Oh! Pish! It was SO easy to root the mt4g when I got mine.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



+1 for the incredible. Just a one click and done 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

Why is everything on filesonic? Filesonic doesnt load for me.. 



Wait.. found a mirror


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

This seems way to easy?
Damn thats awesome, The bootloader has an Option for Non official rom/kernel AWESOME


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

Done & Alone 

How's your rooting coming along mtm?


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 28, 2011)

Guys, guess what?

THE GAME

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Guys, guess what?
> 
> THE GAME
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



-_______________________________-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 28, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Guys, guess what?
> 
> THE GAME
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse









???????


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> ???????

Click to collapse



????????¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

ubuntu.......... Y U KILLED YOURSELF 

btw thx for making me lose the game


----------



## RinZo (Aug 28, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> ????????¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Haha he's a rapper who calls himself "the game". google it lol


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ubuntu.......... Y U KILLED YOURSELF
> 
> btw thx for making me lose the game

Click to collapse



what happened?


----------



## RinZo (Aug 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ubuntu.......... Y U KILLED YOURSELF
> 
> btw thx for making me lose the game

Click to collapse



meme incoming???


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Haha he's a rapper who calls himself "the game". google it lol

Click to collapse



Oh god *facepalm*

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> what happened?

Click to collapse





RinZo said:


> meme incoming???

Click to collapse



boot loader died for some reason


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> boot loader died for some reason

Click to collapse



UNlucky, It =s going to take an hour to download a rom


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> UNlucky, It =s going to take an hour to download a rom

Click to collapse



whoa that's long 

ps: what she said


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> whoa that's long
> 
> ps: what she said

Click to collapse



Damn, Already put A twss  but its now jumped to half hour 

Hero roms were 70mb, Desire Z 140-250, GS2 300+ FUUUU


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 28, 2011)

Suicide silence while playing assassins creed 2

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> boot loader died for some reason

Click to collapse



Lol grub not agreeing with you Husam? trollface.jpg That sucks for you. What do you guys think about me trading out my HTC glacier for the Sidekick 4G? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey, sup mafia?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey Watt, DD and twitch


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Lol grub not agreeing with you Husam? trollface.jpg That sucks for you. What do you guys think about me trading out my HTC glacier for the Sidekick 4G?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



The sk4g is a pos. Do NOT GET IT! 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> The sk4g is a pos. Do NOT GET IT!
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Why you say that Watt? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

Finaly! Couldnt get clockwork to flash using rom manager so had to use Odin but yay


----------



## RinZo (Aug 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Suicide silence while playing assassins creed 2
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



If this were facebook I would like this status


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> If this were facebook I would like this status

Click to collapse



If this were Facebook I would not be on here. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Why you say that Watt?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



My friend Scot has one, and one of my other friends has gone through 3 of those hunk of ****s. The home key has broken on every one.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> If this were facebook I would like this status

Click to collapse



Leik a bau5

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My friend Scot has one, and one of my other friends has gone through 3 of those hunk of ****s. The home key has broken on every one.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Thank you for the info. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

http://xda-developers.pl/


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://xda-developers.pl/

Click to collapse



What te hell?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

It came up in Tapatalk after a flashed a new rom, it said Xda-developers, It's like a polish rip off


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

Would anyone be interested in playing Spiral knights? or not now?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Would anyone be interested in playing Spiral knights? or not now?

Click to collapse



Sure
10char


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sure
> 10char

Click to collapse



Whats your name on it? DD?


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://xda-developers.pl/

Click to collapse





deliriousDroid said:


> What te hell?

Click to collapse



What the hell also . I will flag this to administration.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Thank you for the info.
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Thanks button is a click away. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> What the hell also . I will flag this to administration.

Click to collapse



Sweet, Strange huh, Developers isn't even a Polish word


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Lol grub not agreeing with you Husam? trollface.jpg That sucks for you. What do you guys think about me trading out my HTC glacier for the Sidekick 4G?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



no, I had kubuntu for more than 3 months installed, idk why ubuntu is playing hard 

also hi again


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey Hus  5AM? Nice


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey Hus  5AM? Nice

Click to collapse



it's when I sleep, one more hour i think 

and I wake up at 5pm, u jelly?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's when I sleep, one more hour i think
> 
> and I wake up at 5pm, u jelly?

Click to collapse



Misread post

yes


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 28, 2011)

Damnit, the 11 year old weeping willow in my back yard blew over

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 28, 2011)

My house is creaking guys.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

You alrihgt dude? Storm?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> You alrihgt dude? Storm?

Click to collapse



Hurricane and a tornado warning 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hurricane and a tornado warning
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Daaamn, Stay safe


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Daaamn, Stay safe

Click to collapse



I'll do my best. I'll punch this fvcking thing in the throat 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I'll do my best. I'll punch this fvcking thing in the throat
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



XD, Umm good luck with that


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD, Umm good luck with that

Click to collapse



THIS IS SPARTA!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> THIS IS SPARTA!
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Lmao xD


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao xD

Click to collapse



We have 3 tornado warnings, I've touched down 15 miles away, and the hurricane is still bearing down. Where's babydoll?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> We have 3 tornado warnings, I've touched down 15 miles away, and the hurricane is still bearing down. Where's babydoll?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Just looked on google + I think she's okay, last post was 3.16 am (Hour and a half ago) and about lightening


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mornimg guys
Its 6 am here and i got up to take pictures of the dawn, but the sun is still behind a mountain  *facepalm.jpg* 


@watt: are you safe there?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Mornimg guys
> Its 6 am here and i got up to take pictures of the dawn, but the sun is still behind a mountain  *facepalm.jpg*
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There's no where else to go. Every where I can go is either in the storm or will be

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Mornimg guys
> Its 6 am here and i got up to take pictures of the dawn, but the sun is still behind a mountain  *facepalm.jpg*
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




morning, its 5am here : p
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> There's no where else to go. Every where I can go is either in the storm or will be
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Well I hope your alright dude 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> There's no where else to go. Every where I can go is either in the storm or will be
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Thats kinda baad news i guess... But try to stay safe.. 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> morning, its 5am here : p
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey there... Did you sleep at all today?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 28, 2011)

So... I not sure if I should just move in or keep trying. Very tired lately and I don't feel like pushing for it. 

Abet form me HTC Dserie witf lé help of Swype and lé XDA app. Plis frogive typpos.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 28, 2011)

Anyone here?


----------



## boborone (Aug 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Anyone here?

Click to collapse



Me

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 28, 2011)

Why is this thread dying all the time?






Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> F**k my internet is now disconnected!
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Steal some wi-fis from neighbors  

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

Good morning,

@Sex yeah I got some: b I forgot what time though

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

Damn swype I meant to say Dex but it still works 


Edit: just read again, st that point if had no sleepSent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 28, 2011)

Good morning 

@max:haha...  Well i took a nap too after the shooting... And woke up an hour ago...
Btw, If the first thing that comes to your mind when you think of me is sex, then something is wrong  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Good morning
> 
> @max:haha...  Well i took a nap too after the shooting... And woke up an hour ago...
> Btw, If the first thing that comes to your mind when you think of me is sex, then something is wrong
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao it's Swype I swear! Dex wasn't in my dictionary and D&S are next to each other, Promise!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao it's Swype I swear! Dex wasn't in my dictionary and D&S are next to each other, Promise!

Click to collapse



Ok then .... I believe you 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Ok then .... I believe you
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Thanks :b How'd the shooting go? ( as in camera, not gun... )


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Thanks :b How'd the shooting go? ( as in camera, not gun... )

Click to collapse



Quite good, although there was a building that blocked the view to the sun ... But i managed to shoot (BOOM! ) a dozen of pics... Havent seen them yet though...

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 28, 2011)

Got to go... C ya

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

Sweeet, Seeya dude  , just on way back from vodafone 2nd galaxy s 2 in 2 days.. Was nervous however, forgot to un root before I went, thank god for them not noticing setcpu,rootmanager, superusrr, drocap.and more xD


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 28, 2011)

Okay. Irene is almost gone, we lost 2 trees. Not going to be a fun day

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweeet, Seeya dude  , just on way back from vodafone 2nd galaxy s 2 in 2 days.. Was nervous however, forgot to un root before I went, thank god for them not noticing setcpu,rootmanager, superusrr, drocap.and more xD

Click to collapse



What did you do to your first one Max?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> What did you do to your first one Max?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



XD sorry for no thread,  it didn't work as a phone and the screen was funny I'll explain more later.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD sorry for no thread,  it didn't work as a phone and the screen was funny I'll explain more later.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Haha, okay. That blows. Guess you should have gone HTC btw, I absolutely owned spiral knights after you left kept on going and defeated the twins

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, okay. That blows. Guess you should have gone HTC btw, I absolutely owned spiral knights after you left kept on going and defeated the twins
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Naa its perfect now  and awesome I need a new sword to make my new one, hey mad

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Naa its perfect now  and awesome I need a new sword to make my new one, hey mad
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So it seems I have woken up a lot earlier than I intended to.  Got any energy Maxey?  I had a lot of work to do yesterday and didn't have time for Spiral knights.  So what's up everyone?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> So... I not sure if I should just move in or keep trying. Very tired lately and I don't feel like pushing for it.
> 
> Abet form me HTC Dserie witf lé help of Swype and lé XDA app. Plis frogive typpos.

Click to collapse



It's personal choice really. If you think you still have a chance then go for it, but if you think there's no point in trying well, what's the point in trying? It'd probably cause more pain if you tried and already knew there want a snowballs chance in hell it would happen.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

sup everyone?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sup everyone?

Click to collapse



Hey Husam  What's going on?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hey Husam  What's going on?

Click to collapse



just woke up 17:15  
nothing going on, i think I'm gonna reinstall ubuntu now 

anything with you?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> So it seems I have woken up a lot earlier than I intended to.  Got any energy Maxey?  I had a lot of work to do yesterday and didn't have time for Spiral knights.  So what's up everyone?

Click to collapse



70  morning

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> just woke up 17:15
> nothing going on, i think I'm gonna reinstall ubuntu now
> 
> anything with you?

Click to collapse



That's about the time I usually woke up during summer too! I miss my body allowing me to sleep in  What was the problem with Ubuntu? 

Nah, I've been sitting in bed for the last hour or so...thinking 

Edit: And I didn't want to think anymore, so I came on xda haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 70  morning
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wanna jump on some t2 action? Haha And morning 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 28, 2011)

im setting up steam to play spiral knights, dont know how much ill be on, but its free XD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Wanna jump on some t2 action? Haha And morning
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



Later, currently out  yay for new phone

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> im setting up steam to play spiral knights, dont know how much ill be on, but its free XD

Click to collapse



XD  ill give you stuff s


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> So it seems I have woken up a lot earlier than I intended to.  Got any energy Maxey?  I had a lot of work to do yesterday and didn't have time for Spiral knights.  So what's up everyone?

Click to collapse



Morniin twitch. I defeated the twins last night so proud of myself.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD  ill give you stuff s
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Are you just gunna sell the stuff I gave you since it's low level?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Morniin twitch. I defeated the twins last night so proud of myself.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



By yourself? Either way, they were terrifying, weren't they? I need to get on some more so we can go on more runs haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That's about the time I usually woke up during summer too! I miss my body allowing me to sleep in  What was the problem with Ubuntu?
> 
> Nah, I've been sitting in bed for the last hour or so...thinking
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol, sometimes I hate waking up that late

anyway, ubunutu, after it took almost an hour to install 297mb updates (don't ask why, download speed was 20kb/s -.-) I rebooted and then when I choose ubuntu from the windows boot menu, the computer reboots, not in the mood to try to figure out how to fix it 

btw, I always choose install inside windows, safer this way


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> im setting up steam to play spiral knights, dont know how much ill be on, but its free XD

Click to collapse



Let me know what your user name is, it's fun and addicting. Ask Maxey and DD haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, sometimes I hate waking up that late
> 
> anyway, ubunutu, after it took almost an hour to install 297mb updates (don't ask why, download speed was 20kb/s -.-) I rebooted and then when I choose ubuntu from the windows boot menu, the computer reboots, not in the mood to try to figure out how to fix it
> 
> btw, I always choose install inside windows, safer this way

Click to collapse



Waking up that late is a good and bad thing 

You're going to vm it? Or use a partition inside of windows? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> By yourself? Either way, they were terrifying, weren't they? I need to get on some more so we can go on more runs haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



O hell no, that would be impossible.haha. And yes, but the three levels before them where harder than they where I thinks. So chaotic and dangerous 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Are you just gunna sell the stuff I gave you since it's low level?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Don't think so, they look cool, should I?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> O hell no, that would be impossible.haha. And yes, but the three levels before them where harder than they where I thinks. So chaotic and dangerous
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



The three levels before them made me sh!t bricks... Those are usually more hard than boss levels anyways.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Let me know what your user name is, it's fun and addicting. Ask Maxey and DD haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



same as it is on here


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Don't think so, they look cool, should I?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nope, use them to costume! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> same as it is on here

Click to collapse



Sweet I'll be on later  mines the sane as here and dds

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> same as it is on here

Click to collapse



Word, I'll add you when I'm on later.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Waking up that late is a good and bad thing
> 
> You're going to vm it? Or use a partition inside of windows?
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



my netbook would die if i use vm 
install inside windows with wubi, it creates a virtual partition on the hard disk, it's a .disk file, it installs just like any other program in windows, you can uninstall anytime from the control panel, it never touches your partition table, and it's almost as efficient as installing it normally. plus it's safer 

btw, super OS is awesome, better than the normal ubuntu, comes with chrome, opera, wine, tweaking tools, skype, and the other necessary apps you need


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Nope, use them to costume!
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



But I already look awesome

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> my netbook would die if i use vm
> install inside windows with wubi, it creates a virtual partition on the hard disk, it's a .disk file, it installs just like any other program in windows, you can uninstall anytime from the control panel, it never touches your partition table, and it's almost as efficient as installing it normally. plus it's safer
> 
> btw, super OS is awesome, better than the normal ubuntu, comes with chrome, opera, wine, tweaking tools, skype, and the other necessary apps you need

Click to collapse



Ah, I've never used that, sounds cool  But safety isn't my middle name....it's Louis haha 

Yeah....you mean all those apps that I already have on my Ubuntu 11.04?  haha Plus, they aren't completely necessary. (Except wine)

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> But I already look awesome
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



.......Maxey, we need to talk. xD jk

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Ah, I've never used that, sounds cool  But safety isn't my middle name....it's Louis haha
> 
> Yeah....you mean all those apps that I already have on my Ubuntu 11.04?  haha Plus, they aren't completely necessary. (Except wine)
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



whatever you say 

brb, gotta reboot to ubuntu, and boot my phone to android


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> whatever you say
> 
> brb, gotta reboot to ubuntu, and boot my phone to android

Click to collapse



You really think chrome opera and Skype, are necessary? Good to have, yes. But not necessary in any way.  I do agree with you though on Wine and tweaking tools.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> U sure?
> 
> Hey guys. Good evening.

Click to collapse



Good morning 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> But I already look awesome
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sure you do pinkey

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sure you do pinkey
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



His name is jelly kid! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You really think chrome opera and Skype, are necessary? Good to have, yes. But not necessary in any way.  I do agree with you though on Wine and tweaking tools.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



No, I think chrome is nesessary, I don't use opera, or skype much, wine and tweaking tools are a must have 

 Sent from planet earth


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I said evening!
> 
> Anyway, suggest me a good avatar.

Click to collapse



Trollface

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> His name is jelly kid!
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Cuz he be jelly of our awesomness

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I said evening!
> 
> Anyway, suggest me a good avatar.

Click to collapse



And I said good morning! 

I'm not sure, maybe another meme or something that shows your immense hate of everything haha

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> .......Maxey, we need to talk. xD jk
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse




xD I have a cloak now
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I said evening!
> 
> Anyway, suggest me a good avatar.

Click to collapse



But it's the afternoon

/end of post/


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No, I think chrome is nesessary, I don't use opera, or skype much, wine and tweaking tools are a must have
> 
> Sent from planet earth

Click to collapse



Why is chrome necessary? Explain yourself! Haha

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

Nearly home

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD I have a cloak now
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You'll always be jelly kid! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Why is chrome necessary? Explain yourself! Haha
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Only it's the best browser ever, and I have everything synced with my gmail, so why would I want to bother with firefox or other browsers 

/end of post/


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Only it's the best browser ever, and I have everything synced with my gmail, so why would I want to bother with firefox or other browsers
> 
> /end of post/

Click to collapse



Ah, so it's only necessary to you? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Ah, so it's only necessary to you?
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Y U NO FOCUS ON THE BIG STUFF THAT MATTER? 

Don't ask me what stuff that is, cuz idk

/end of post/


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Y U NO FOCUS ON THE BIG STUFF THAT MATTER?
> 
> Don't ask me what stuff that is, cuz idk
> 
> /end of post/

Click to collapse



Cause that's not my job... I only has need to focus on what I need  

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> How is it?
> 
> gotta go bai.

Click to collapse



Not what I was expecting, but good enough 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> How is it?
> 
> gotta go bai.

Click to collapse



new avatar, congrats 

bye


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nearly home
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Reedy to play? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You'll always be jelly kid!
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



XD I'm home now,i think the time is right to root my phone again

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Reedy to play?
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Yeah

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD I'm home now,i think the time is right to root my phone again
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Woo7 woo7! Sounds like fun, see if the phone works first! Also, I'm eating toaster strudels 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Woo7 woo7! Sounds like fun, see if the phone works first! Also, I'm eating toaster strudels
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



xD Checked this one  Works perferctly, and Im glad it didn't have the marks behind the screen lke the other, asumed it was normal


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm on spiral knights now.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 28, 2011)

Evening people 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Evening people
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



evening dex
did you manage to take photos of the sunrise?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> evening dex
> did you manage to take photos of the sunrise?

Click to collapse



Yeah...
Woke up at 6.15 am
Off to the rooftop for shooting until 7.05
Back to bed and sleep until 12.00 

Now i just have to wait 3 days to see the results....

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 28, 2011)

What's up guys

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah...
> Woke up at 6.15 am
> Off to the rooftop for shooting until 7.05
> Back to bed and sleep until 12.00
> ...

Click to collapse



cool 

I'm sure the results are great


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What's up guys
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



nothing much, sitting in bed listening to internet radio, and chatting 
wbu?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 28, 2011)

> > Originally Posted by watt9493
> > What's up guys
> >
> > Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Cleaning up from the hurricane 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Cleaning up from the hurricane
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Hi watt!

Big mess?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi guys! How goes the cleanup Watt? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 28, 2011)

Clean up us done. River close to my house is overflowing it banks

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Sup nana? Thinking if I even should bother to flash a costum ROM ever again on me phone
> Development has gone no where in the last two months or so

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=842214


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

glad your alright watt, Also... Would anyone like a free pair of Samsung headphones maybe? You gotta pay shipping but anyone?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Sup nana? Thinking if I even should bother to flash a costum ROM ever again on me phone
> Development has gone no where in the last two months or so

Click to collapse



Hey M_T_M, do you have the Samsung Charge? Eh, I haven't really flashed in a while. I think having an HTC device would be better for someone that likes sense.  I need a Nexus device. Haha Also, why does the premium app blow so much chunks? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> glad your alright watt, Also... Would anyone like a free pair of Samsung headphones maybe? You gotta pay shipping but anyone?

Click to collapse



Just ship them with the G2, I'll take it  haha

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Just ship them with the G2, I'll take it  haha
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



XD Don't know what to do with em  Maybe a competition lol xD


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Don't know what to do with em  Maybe a competition lol xD

Click to collapse



To do with what? The headphones? XD What will this competition entail? Haha

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Don't know what to do with em  Maybe a competition lol xD

Click to collapse



i dont want them, enjoy devan


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i dont want them, enjoy devan

Click to collapse



Thanks buddy.  I shall monopolize the free things market! Haha

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> To do with what? The headphones? XD What will this competition entail? Haha
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Lmao, No idea yet :b Also Just rooteed and used Odin to flash CWM 

Now to put Modaco on it


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Thanks buddy.  I shall monopolize the free things market! Haha
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



damn you, I want that DZ


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1063102


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao, No idea yet :b Also Just rooteed and used Odin to flash CWM
> 
> Now to put Modaco on it

Click to collapse



What ROM do you plan on slapping on there?  haha 

@Husam, I know, but I called dibs so.... 

@Everyone, especially Maxey:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3w2MTXBebg&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

I think you'd laugh at this 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What ROM do you plan on slapping on there?  haha
> 
> @Husam, I know, but I called dibs so....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Modaco  Like I said 

1 sec leemee wtach xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

bahahahahahhaha Lmao that is epic xD


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> bahahahahahhaha Lmao that is epic xD

Click to collapse



Personally, I think Shakespeare won 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys!! I'm back! I was flashing my brother in-law's (my sister's husband) sister's Hero  with a GingerSense ROM (yeah, she likes Sense too). It took soooo long. But the result was magnificent.
> 
> Anyway, wadup?

Click to collapse



Ah, I remember when I rooted my sisters Hero, I hated it. But I figured out how to do it in less then 5 minutes. 

I'm just chilling out till school starts again tomorrow. 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Personally, I think Shakespeare won
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



You got me watching them all now, Lmao at vader vs hitler, Akward whe hitler says step in my shower 


m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys!! I'm back! I was flashing my brother in-law's (my sister's husband) sister's Hero  with a GingerSense ROM (yeah, she likes Sense too). It took soooo long. But the result was magnificent.
> 
> Anyway, wadup?

Click to collapse



Hey  Awewsom, And no more forever alone?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> You got me watching them all now, Lmao at vader vs hitler, Akward whe hitler says step in my shower
> 
> 
> Hey  Awewsom, And no more forever alone?

Click to collapse



They are all hilarious!  And he's talking about gas chambers haha Also I like Einstein versus Hawkins.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Im happy with the Charge....don't really miss sense or HTC

Click to collapse



I don't miss HTC, I have an HTC	phone haha

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @twitch. It was already rooted, just partitioning the sdcard (backup the content and restore) too too long, the PC that we did all this with wasn't mine, so, I had to install JRE, JDK... Hero only flashes signed zips so had to resign it (I always put Arabic patch (framework.jar etc) in ROM zip before flashing).... But it finally booted after about 10 minutes of worrying.
> 
> @max. yeah I was tired of that avatar, so, I changed it.
> 
> @M_T_M. Ohai.

Click to collapse



Why did you need JDK and JRE to do that? Sounds like a huge pain.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> They are all hilarious!  And he's talking about gas chambers haha Also I like Einstein versus Hawkins.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Yeah they're epic, & i know xD I always thought saying that was very racist


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

max, is that space I asked for once still up?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 28, 2011)

Hurricane (sort of) over....be back l8r.....

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> max, is that space I asked for once still up?

Click to collapse



removed everything, want another?


@Bd you okay ?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> removed everything, want another?
> 
> 
> @Bd you okay ?

Click to collapse



yeah, the same philadelphia.maax.us, my friend failed again -.-

@bd hey there


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, the same philadelphia.maax.us, my friend failed again -.-
> 
> @bd hey there

Click to collapse



lmao, so he's lying again


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah they're epic, & i know xD I always thought saying that was very racist

Click to collapse



That's why they're called Epic rap battles of history haha

Yeah, it kinda is but it's all for comedy haha Also, I'm Hebrew and German so it's like I have both flips of that coin 

@M_T_M I think I'm kinda on the same ship as BD, because I LOVE Nexus devices.  

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That's why they're called Epic rap battles of history haha
> 
> Yeah, it kinda is but it's all for comedy haha Also, I'm Jewish and German so it's like I have both flips of that coin
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XD lol 

gs2 ftw


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lol
> 
> gs2 ftw

Click to collapse



You don't regret listening to me do ya? 
-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I have a question, the Desire is said to have 576 MB RAM, but why is it only 405 MB?

Click to collapse



Because things lie. Actually, I think they have a specific amount of RAM dedicated to something or other...Idk I'm drifting off haha

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey all, heading back home now from a visit with the family. What up?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey all, heading back home now from a visit with the family. What up?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Sounds like a nice time, enjoy yourself?  

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lmao, so he's lying again

Click to collapse



lol, yeah  
tell me when it's done


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Sounds like a nice time, enjoy yourself?
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Yeah it's always nice to see your relatives... well, some of them

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey dD! How you doing bro?

Click to collapse



Hey milad I'm good, got a bit of a headache. My grandma makes to good of a desert, it's to rich, but it tastes so good, so you eat to much 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah it's always nice to see your relatives... well, some of them
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I hate/love some of my family. I really don't know how I handle them.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey milad I'm good, got a bit of a headache. My grandma makes to good of a desert, it's to rich, but it tastes so good, so you eat to much
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



What did she make?!?! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah totally!

Click to collapse



The only one I don't really want to see is my creepy 40 year old uncle who still lives with my grandparents.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That's nice  but I'm on atkins so I can't have dessert, but I do eat a lot though, that's the best part about atkins!

Click to collapse



You're on a diet...?  Oh poor Milad. 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes dude, I'm a fatty!

Click to collapse



I'm not! Why don't you work out? You won't notice a difference if you just diet. 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 28, 2011)

Why what, why is he creepy, or why does he still live there? And wow, I would hate to give up deserts. It was called lemon fluff. It had a fluffy lemony creamy jelloy sort of stuff on top and a grahm cracker sort of base. Sooo good

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey twitch, why don't you like xda premium?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

I think he meant why don't you want to see him? Haha  And dude, that sounds amazing.  I'm so hungry. 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey twitch, why don't you like xda premium?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Because it never shows when the thread gets a new post, it never updates it, I have to use more battery to constantly refresh, and whenever I clock a URL it takes me to a blank address. 

@Milad, yes, but I'm meant body structure though. Girls don't want you to just look skinny, they want you to have some nice build to you too. Ask everyone that has a girl  Too skinny is a bad thing, but muscle is a good thing.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I think he meant why don't you want to see him? Haha  And dude, that sounds amazing.  I'm so hungry.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



I don't want to see him because he is just kind of creepy.ya know.lol. and oh, it was sooo goood. There was also strudel, and pizza, and watermelon. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 28, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Because it never shows when the thread gets a new post, it never updates it, I have to use more battery to constantly refresh, and whenever I clock a URL it takes me to a blank address.
> 
> @Milad, yes, but I'm meant body structure though. Girls don't want you to just look skinny, they want you to have some nice build to you too. Ask everyone that has a girl  Too skinny is a bad thing, but muscle is a good thing.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Good point, but I find it loads much quicker, and even with no bars. I kinda need that, I don't get the best reception here 
And muscle is useful for kicking some ass to plus it does look damn fine
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 28, 2011)

XDA, 

Y U NO SHOW MY AVATAR???  

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Good point, but I find it loads much quicker, and even with no bars. I kinda need that, I don't get the best reception here
> And muscle is useful for kicking some ass to plus it does look damn fine
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I do agree, it loads quicker, but I'm usually always connected to wifi so I need a good app, not a quick loading battery killer haha
-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @dD. Why both?

Click to collapse



Why he never moved out, I have no clue and why he is creepy... he has a kinda has a rape face, and wears rapist glasses.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Haha nice trolling idave.
> 
> BTW, this happens to me every night!

Click to collapse



You gotta learn to turn that brain off

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey guys, what's my thanks meter at? The app says it's only 12

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @dD. you making me hungry bro...
> 
> @twitch. Yeah, I know, I'll work on that, you know, I have terrible stamina, and I get tired very soon. That's why I hate working out.

Click to collapse



Yeah that's how I am too. But you can't get stamina by not working out haha

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's 39. I didn't know app said the thanks meter?

Click to collapse



Okay, on the computer now and it says 39 Also, under the More tab, there is a profile section


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

back, faking websites is harder than i thought


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> But it sucks!
> 
> Guys, any of you uses Viber?

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's why it's called working out haha

Fiber? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Viber

Click to collapse



Oh yeah! No. I don't haha

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey bd. You OK?
> 
> @M_T_M. Yeah, that one was getting kinda old...

Click to collapse



Yeah..... Still VERY VERY windy though not out of the woods yet....
Hi.

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah..... Still VERY VERY windy though not out of the woods yet....
> Hi.
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



I hope you're okay and that everything works out well.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm going out for a while, gotta pick up some rolling tobacco. Later mafios

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah..... Still VERY VERY windy though not out of the woods yet....
> Hi.
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Hey, glad your alright and hey everyone else and seya dd


Tuesday y I no.come sooner

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

Viber is downloading :b

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

Forever alone

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Forever alone
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



together alone


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> together alone

Click to collapse



Trolololololololololololololo

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

xD hey

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

Lol, hey again milad 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm back. Can't sleep. Scumbag brain.

Click to collapse



it's all in your head


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> together alone

Click to collapse



I like that  Hey everyone 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I like that  Hey everyone
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Hey he had a pic a while ago too: p

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey he had a pic a while ago too: p
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Photographs or it never occurred.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I like that  Hey everyone
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



hey devan


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey devan

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Photographs or it never occurred.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



XD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Amazingly epic haha

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Amazingly epic haha
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Like le mafia: b

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Like le mafia: b
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yup, but we need more foreveralones in there


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yup, but we need more foreveralones in there

Click to collapse



XD then with our names under : b

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

We all need a meme, david is nyan, milad forever alone : b who's a troll cD 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Like le mafia: b
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yus! So how have you been? Everything working out great? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

me = cereal guy


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> We all need a meme, david is nyan, milad forever alone : b who's a troll cD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Who am I? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> yus! So how have you been? Everything working out great?
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



As in that thing or in general, but okay thanks, you? Btw you chose.: p

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

Me lulzsec(because I'm british : p) or poker face hmmm

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Me lulzsec(because I'm british : p) or poker face hmmm
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm the like a boss guy haha

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

at least we all know which one is sakai


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> As in that thing or in general, but okay thanks, you? Btw you chose.: p
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I meant that thing  Have you been feeling well? 

brb, I gotta showah! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I'm the like a boss guy haha
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Sweet 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> at least we all know which one is sakai

Click to collapse



Shhh, no. That's Milad  Or are we talking about trollface? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Have you checked the members list in the op 2? Haha

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Shhh, no. That's Milad  Or are we talking about trollface?
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



no, about behr


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I meant that thing  Have you been feeling well?
> 
> brb, I gotta showah!
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Ah not much better. Have a picture of leg its pretty graphic and not nice   , also seeya soon and wow the samsung keyboard has an XD button XDXDXDXDXDXDXD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

> > Originally Posted by MacaronyMax
> > Sweet
> >
> > Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Lol awesomr pic 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Have you checked the members list in the op 2? Haha
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Lol awesome pic  it needs names ;-)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah not much better. Have a picture of leg its pretty graphic and not nice   , also seeya soon and wow the samsung keyboard has an XD button XDXDXDXDXDXDXD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



cya max


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> cya max

Click to collapse



Was talking to dev  hes gping.. Im staying :-D

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Was talking to dev  hes gping.. Im staying :-D
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lol, good to hear,
im gonna go now, be back soon (in an hour or 2), hopefully


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, good to hear,
> im gonna go now, be back soon (in an hour or 2), hopefully

Click to collapse




Seeeya dude :-(
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi max

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey watt ,whats up 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I hope you're okay and that everything works out well.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



We should be okay. Sparky got two days off....PAID!  so....that's good
also hi.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey watt ,whats up
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



At old country buffet.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> At old country buffet.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Mmmmm.   Yummy.... can I come too?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> At old country buffet.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Sweet,whats that?and tried spiral knights ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> We should be okay. Sparky got two days off....PAID!  so....that's good
> also hi.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey  wow awesome :-D

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

Back is I 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

Alright guys, an update from over the weekend. 

After having two date proposals turned down, and being ignored over the weekend (with cause), I have semi-given up on Ms TiBo. As per my gentleman rules, her identity will not be revealed further.

Why semi-given up? Because I'm gonna troll her  

The game has changed, and now I feel soooo bored that I'm gonna mess with her brains.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

XD nice sakai & hey

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Alright guys, an update from over the weekend.
> 
> After having two date proposals turned down, and being ignored over the weekend (with cause), I have semi-given up on Ms TiBo. As per my gentleman rules, her identity will not be revealed further.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sakai, you're just awesome. Thank you, I would shake your hand, but you're not here haha

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



With the leg thing, did you get that recently? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD nice sakai & hey
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





twitch351 said:


> Sakai, you're just awesome. Thank you, I would shake your hand, but you're not here haha
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Like, many of my advisers said, I'm a great guy, she's too young, there's plenty of fishes in the sea.

I lost my cool and my mojo, and was punished severely for it.

Now, prepare for tales for epic awesomeness. 

First up, in the finest traditions of the internet, I shall troll her by rickrolling her.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> With the leg thing, did you get that recently?
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Yes, doctors tuesday i think.. But i um have over 30 or something there :-(

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Like, many of my advisers said, I'm a great guy, she's too young, there's plenty of fishes in the sea.
> 
> I lost my cool and my mojo, and was punished severely for it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XD baha whats after ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  wow awesome :-D
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Here ya go.....(a little late I know) 
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD baha whats after ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



One step at a time, my good friend. 

The general plan is to give mixed signals to confuse the heck out of her and unsettle her (might be difficult though). I no longer even care if she likes me (or end up hating me). This is gonna be a fun time for me!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Here ya go.....(a little late I know)
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Left samsung?but yeah bit late made the desision now but thanks anyway 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> One step at a time, my good friend.
> 
> The general plan is to give mixed signals to confuse the heck out of her and unsettle her (might be difficult though). I no longer even care if she likes me (or end up hating me). This is gonna be a fun time for me!

Click to collapse



XD well good luck and i hope youre sucsesful in your trolling 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> One step at a time, my good friend.
> 
> The general plan is to give mixed signals to confuse the heck out of her and unsettle her (might be difficult though). I no longer even care if she likes me (or end up hating me). This is gonna be a fun time for me!

Click to collapse



 from blindly in love to trolling the sh!t out of her in 2 days. What a mind you have Sakai


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Left samsung?but yeah bit late made the desision now but thanks anyway
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes. Smaller phone is NS...sorry I had hurricane 0.o  

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. Smaller phone is NS...sorry I had hurricane 0.o
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



XD dont worry about it, and i mainly guessed that because of the back button 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wooow

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes, doctors tuesday i think.. But i um have over 30 or something there :-(
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, you shouldn't do that haha I'm hungry guys, and Sakai, you're right. It'll be a good fun mind screwing. 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

Im going to sleep soon so if i dissapearbyou know where
Night 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> from blindly in love to trolling the sh!t out of her in 2 days. What a mind you have Sakai

Click to collapse



That's why you must never ever EVER allow me to be bored at any time. AT ANY TIME! Keep me entertained and giggling (without the use of mind-altering substances, mind you) and I shall be a sweet puppy who causes havoc only by accident. 

When I'm bored, I turn into a malevolent entity who finds pleasure in other's misery. 



MacaronyMax said:


> XD well good luck and i hope youre sucsesful in your trolling
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



As usual, I never needed luck. It's a matter of skills.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD dont worry about it, and i mainly guessed that because of the back button
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's the only thing about having more than one phone for daily use....every single one has a different softkey layout 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Well, you shouldn't do that haha I'm hungry guys, and Sakai, you're right. It'll be a good fun mind screwing.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



I know :-\:-( night though :-D

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Im going to sleep soon so if i dissapearbyou know where
> Night
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Night Maxey 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's the only thing about having more than one phone for daily use....every single one has a different softkey layout
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



XD haha you could always remap.;-)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey BD, didn't see you there.

Anyway, me and a bunch of friends watched Disney movies up til 3am this morning. 

Parent Trap, Enchanted and Lion King. 

All I can say is, I wish I had a sidekick like Timon. Ask for a distraction, get a hula dancing drag queen. Also, Mufasa was AWESOME!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 29, 2011)

So this car has been sitting in this auto place for like 6 or 7 years now. I was driving past it every day for about 4 years and fell in love with it. And yet it still sits there and haunts me. I really sont know anything about it, but i wantz it


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> So this car has been sitting in this auto place for like 6 or 7 years now. I was driving past it every day for about 4 years and fell in love with it. And yet it still sits there and haunts me. I really sont know anything about it, but i wantz it

Click to collapse



Go ahead. If it doesn't work out, at least you know you've tried.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Go ahead. If it doesn't work out, at least you know you've tried.

Click to collapse



ehh, its 18k, cant really afford that right now


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> ehh, its 18k, cant really afford that right now

Click to collapse



Then why look? I'm staring at a 1993 Musicman stingray. I can afford it, but that doesn't mean I would buy it.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> ehh, its 18k, cant really afford that right now

Click to collapse



Save up for it, you know you'll love it. 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Save up for it, you know you'll love it.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Yup. Save up for the car. You'll get to enjoy it


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Then why look? I'm staring at a 1993 Musicman stingray. I can afford it, but that doesn't mean I would buy it.

Click to collapse



I look because it has been taunting me for 6or7 years, whispering to me, drive me, driiveee meee

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Save up for it, you know you'll love it.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Yeah, ik I would, but saving up for another education is more important right now

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 29, 2011)

Your knife my back, my gun your head

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I look because it has been taunting me for 6or7 years, whispering to me, drive me, driiveee meee
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



The bass guitar is SCREAMING, PLAY ME!

Finger me like A minor, pluck my G-strings, slap me on the fat end and pluck me til I'm high! Finger me with your entire left hand! Make me moan, scream and squeal! Play licks on me, anywhere! Wax my entire body! POUR SOME SUGAR ON ME!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com.my/Ernie-Ball-Musicman-1993-Stingray-Bass-Guitar-Great-/220829745206?pt=Guitar&hash=item336a7a8036#ht_500wt_922


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> The bass guitar is SCREAMING, PLAY ME!
> 
> Finger me like A minor, pluck my G-strings, slap me on the fat end and pluck me til I'm high! Finger me with your entire left hand! Make me moan, scream and squeal! Play licks on me, anywhere! Wax my entire body! POUR SOME SUGAR ON ME!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.my/Ernie-Ball-Musicman-1993-Stingray-Bass-Guitar-Great-/220829745206?pt=Guitar&hash=item336a7a8036#ht_500wt_922

Click to collapse



sweet  

what's up sakai, long time no see


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

Not too long. Anyway, Operation TiBo has been revamped and I'm now trolling her because I'm bored. 

Any ideas? Nothing too obscene, because I don't wanna get myself excommunicated.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> The bass guitar is SCREAMING, PLAY ME!
> 
> Finger me like A minor, pluck my G-strings, slap me on the fat end and pluck me til I'm high! Finger me with your entire left hand! Make me moan, scream and squeal! Play licks on me, anywhere! Wax my entire body! POUR SOME SUGAR ON ME!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.my/Ernie-Ball-Musicman-1993-Stingray-Bass-Guitar-Great-/220829745206?pt=Guitar&hash=item336a7a8036#ht_500wt_922

Click to collapse



I do love the sound of a ernie ball, i used there strings when i played


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I do love the sound of a ernie ball, i used there strings when i played

Click to collapse



I love all coated strings, although my current set of strings has lost it's coat. 

What I REALLY want is the 733+ skills to go with said guitar.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 29, 2011)

Echo 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

'Sup brah? How's life treating ya?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 'Sup brah? How's life treating ya?

Click to collapse



It goes good. Having womanly troubles I see?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

scumbag brain strikes again -_-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> It goes good. Having womanly troubles I see?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Yup. She's lame-ducking me and ignoring me, so I'ma gonna troll her.



husam666 said:


> scumbag brain strikes again -_-

Click to collapse



What happened?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yup. She's lame-ducking me and ignoring me, so I'ma gonna troll her.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened?

Click to collapse



no sleep 
it's 7am


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no sleep
> it's 7am

Click to collapse



Hahaha. Just stay up anyway


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hahaha. Just stay up anyway

Click to collapse



that's what I'm doing 
anyway do you know how to set the netbook screen bellow the lowest brightness setting, it's really annoying

tried googling, everything out there is crap


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that's what I'm doing
> anyway do you know how to set the netbook screen bellow the lowest brightness setting, it's really annoying
> 
> tried googling, everything out there is crap

Click to collapse



No idea. I use desktops more than laptops.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No idea. I use desktops more than laptops.

Click to collapse



lol, thx anyway

so, what happened to project TiBo(right?)?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

She's lame-ducking me. Gave me a very lame excuse for declining my date. 

I know it's pretty much pointless to continue, but I'ma gonna troll her because I feel bored. 

Until the next worthy one shows up


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> She's lame-ducking me. Gave me a very lame excuse for declining my date.
> 
> I know it's pretty much pointless to continue, but I'ma gonna troll her because I feel bored.
> 
> Until the next worthy one shows up

Click to collapse



lol, who knows, maybe trolling is what gonna make her love you  <--(proven I think)


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, who knows, maybe trolling is what gonna make her love you  <--(proven I think)

Click to collapse



*Shrugs*

Maybe, maybe not. She is currently ignoring me, so I reached a point where I really couldn't care less.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> *Shrugs*
> 
> Maybe, maybe not. She is currently ignoring me, so I reached a point where I really couldn't care less.

Click to collapse



do you anything else to talk about?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey! Scumbag brain f**ked me this morning too. See, I slept @ 5, woke up @ 7:20. I had the alarm set for 8. Ffffffffuuuuuuu-!
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



guess who's sleepy and can't sleep too 

I can feel your pain buddy


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> do you anything else to talk about?

Click to collapse



I usually send her funneh pictures from teh internets. Maybe gonna do that and see if she bites. OR not. I'm too lazy to get it into my phone. 



m1l4droid said:


> Hey! Scumbag brain f**ked me this morning too. See, I slept @ 5, woke up @ 7:20. I had the alarm set for 8. Ffffffffuuuuuuu-!
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



What's with these references to scumbag brains? I slept for 3 hours and I feel fine...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I usually send her funneh pictures from teh internets. Maybe gonna do that and see if she bites. OR not. I'm too lazy to get it into my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> What's with these references to scumbag brains? I slept for 3 hours and I feel fine...

Click to collapse



lol, i meant to talk about on xda other than her


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, i meant to talk about on xda other than her

Click to collapse



Nope. Not today. I'm obviously not over her rejection of me, and I intend to keep this up until either one of us is committed into a mental institution. Of course, I'd fit right in though.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nope. Not today. I'm obviously not over her rejection of me, and I intend to keep this up until either one of us is committed into a mental institution. Of course, I'd fit right in though.

Click to collapse



well, what can I say, life goes on...

(p.s sry if this isn't the expected reaction from me)
(also, don't take advantage of me not sleeping, you know how bad things happen when i dont sleep)


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> well, what can I say, life goes on...
> 
> (p.s sry if this isn't the expected reaction from me)
> (also, don't take advantage of me not sleeping, you know how bad things happen when i dont sleep)

Click to collapse



Dude, I'm bored. I've got nothing to set my sights on, so until something better/cooler comes along, I'ma gonna troll her.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Dude, I'm bored. I've got nothing to set my sights on, so until something better/cooler comes along, I'ma gonna troll her.

Click to collapse



lol, let's hope she doesn't block you


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

Nah, I'm just gonna mess up her brain. It's more a challenge to my IRL trolling skills.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nah, I'm just gonna mess up her brain. It's more a challenge to my IRL trolling skills.

Click to collapse



don't you just love how love turns into something evil when it doesn't work


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> don't you just love how love turns into something evil when it doesn't work

Click to collapse



What love? I never said I love her. It's still too early for that


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> What love? I never said I love her. It's still too early for that

Click to collapse



no, you clearly said that you did


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, you clearly said that you did

Click to collapse



I did? Maybe I did, and maybe I don't. I just hate it when chicks decide to stonewall me like that. Have the courtesy to say it in my face.


----------



## Dirk (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> don't you just love how love turns into something evil when it doesn't work

Click to collapse



Never a truer word spoken!

Sorry, i'm trespassing. I'll slink away now...


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Never a truer word spoken!
> 
> Sorry, i'm trespassing. I'll slink away now...

Click to collapse



Lolx. It's alright. I guess I'm still really confused right now.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2011)

Morning guys

Just landed.... Im home again 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning guys
> 
> Just landed.... Im home again
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yo. I'm still not over being rejected by a girl. FML.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yo. I'm still not over being rejected by a girl. FML.

Click to collapse



Whaa? Mrs TiBo rejected you? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Whaa? Mrs TiBo rejected you?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Yeah. Lame ducked me twice.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah. Lame ducked me twice.

Click to collapse



oOoooo .... Sorry to hear that pal 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> oOoooo .... Sorry to hear that pal
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Yeah, and now that she's ignoring me completely, I'm thinking I should either be very annoyingly persistent, start trolling her, or just plain give up. Watcha think?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

Nah, not doing it because she rejected me. Just doing it for the lulz.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Then just do it for the Lulz.
> 
> Also a question, do you think should I buy a Galaxy Tab? The old one I mean. Since it's cheap as sh*t here!
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Seven incher? Not too sure. My pastor's wife has one though. Pink case too.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

Basically it's an oversized Galaxy S 1. Not sure the internals live up to it. Get a Transformer?


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's the same for that too. I love the transformer, but it's too expensive. Maybe I just live with my EVO 3D (when I bought it I mean!).
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Well, I can't help you there


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's the same for that too. I love the transformer, but it's too expensive. Maybe I just live with my EVO 3D (when I bought it I mean!).
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Well, good luck with the E3D 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

Morning guys. Nothing says "I need a jacket soon" like cold weather and hard nipples haha

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 29, 2011)

Guys, look what root really means  (credit: the_scotsman)

www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=root

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Guys, look what root really means  (credit: the_scotsman)
> 
> www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=root
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



That's hilarious! So this whole time we've been having intercourse with our phones...?! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That's hilarious! So this whole time we've been having intercourse with our phones...?!
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Yeah, pretty much

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 29, 2011)

Guys, I need a new avatar. What do you suggest? It has to be a meme  

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Guys, I need a new avatar. What do you suggest? It has to be a meme
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



 http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTMYuxxyaJp5ZriV-1dymXvvr0J9PQlnFlO89LC0KQiphpBqlNMXw 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely news.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lovely news.

Click to collapse



Oh oh! Do tell? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Oh oh! Do tell?
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



I meant, that knowing that we're fsking our phones almost all the time is lovely news right?

foreveralone.jpg

+depressed sakai is depressed enough to answer booty calls for once.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I meant, that knowing that we're fsking our phones almost all the time is lovely news right?
> 
> foreveralone.jpg
> 
> +depressed sakai is depressed enough to answer booty calls for once.

Click to collapse



Well, we're doing the nasty with our phones all the time, so...technically...you always answer booty calls? 

Depression is a weird thing isn't it? Well, the body has it's needs as well. 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTMYuxxyaJp5ZriV-1dymXvvr0J9PQlnFlO89LC0KQiphpBqlNMXw
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



I mean something without text. Hmm... Maybe **** yea?

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Well, we're doing the nasty with our phones all the time, so...technically...you always answer booty calls?
> 
> Depression is a weird thing isn't it? Well, the body has it's needs as well.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Nah... probably gonna play catch up on a few friends. Going up a highland resort tomorrow. Not sure how that works, really.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I mean something without text. Hmm... Maybe **** yea?
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Why have a meme? Avatars should at least remotely signify something about you, not make you more generic... But yeah, I like the f*ck yeah guy 



sakai4eva said:


> Nah... probably gonna play catch up on a few friends. Going up a highland resort tomorrow. Not sure how that works, really.

Click to collapse



I'm bad with dealing with depression, I just try to make everything funny afterwards so I don't think about it (Maybe that's what you're doing? Idk haha) Regardless, things happen. Just go have some fun and enjoy yourself  You deserve it. And stop making love to your phone in public


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

I only root my phone in the privacy of my own home.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I only root my phone in the privacy of my own home.

Click to collapse



Good, that's a healthy habit that you should definitely keep  No one (Well, most people...) will want to see you doing that in public 



idavid_ said:


> I mean something without text. Hmm... Maybe **** yea?
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



How to go from "without text" to completely text?  Y U no has nonconflicting ideas?!


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> How to go from "without text" to completely text?  Y U no has nonconflicting ideas?!

Click to collapse



Meh I got bored and decided to make this my avatar

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Meh I got bored and decided to make this my avatar
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



I honestly can't even read it


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I honestly can't even read it

Click to collapse



I just googled text and this came up

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I just googled text and this came up
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Use a lorem ipsum image?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Use a lorem ipsum image?

Click to collapse



Lol 

That is all I have to say to that.


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That is all I have to say to that.

Click to collapse



What you actually wanted to say: 
10char 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> What you actually wanted to say:
> 10char
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



No! I don't like the 10chars unless I'm on my phone  Otherwise, it'll be something else less soul-less.


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> No! I don't like the 10chars unless I'm on my phone  Otherwise, it'll be something else less soul-less.

Click to collapse



Hehe I don't need to use 10char because of my signature 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

DINNERTIME!!!! See you guys... I'll be spending the next few days on holidays, so don't expect to be able to find me.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hehe I don't need to use 10char because of my signature
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Me either, which is exactly why you'll never catch me using it 

Edit: Not anymore, at least.


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> DINNERTIME!!!! See you guys... I'll be spending the next few days on holidays, so don't expect to be able to find me.

Click to collapse



Alright, bye 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> DINNERTIME!!!! See you guys... I'll be spending the next few days on holidays, so don't expect to be able to find me.

Click to collapse



I found you  Also, I'm off too! Classes start in a few minutes.


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm seriously bored
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I'm seriously bored
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Afternoon, and lmao I did that too but with a balloon

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 29, 2011)

Morning everyone. 
@Husam, try a program called f.lux (Google it) it makes it so that your screen looks dimmer then it is at night

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey guys...

Exams results are out! IM GOING TO UNIVERSITY!!!!!!!  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> Exams results are out! IM GOING TO UNIVERSITY!!!!!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Congratulations 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Thanks watt 


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 29, 2011)

Morning everyone. 
That silly hurricane went and ended summer early cold this morning
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> Exams results are out! IM GOING TO UNIVERSITY!!!!!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah.... another young member of the Mafia moving upwards in the world. I'm so proud of you guys


----------



## Dirk (Aug 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> Exams results are out! IM GOING TO UNIVERSITY!!!!!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Congratulations!

I believe a drink is in order. Have an e-beer on me.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Morning everyone.
> That silly hurricane went and ended summer early cold this morning
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Tis cold here too

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> @Dex. Congrats man!

Click to collapse



*foreveralone.jpg* 
Trolololoololol
Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you all guys... Imma be a physicist 

Also sorry for coming and going all the time, but im on the move today constantly...

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## RinZo (Aug 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Thank you all guys... Imma be a physicist
> 
> Also sorry for coming and going all the time, but im on the move today constantly...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XDA>real life


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2011)

Morning.....I'm back on the trail of the gas thief(ves)....  Capture and prosecution is imminent..... 

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning.....I'm back on the trail of the gas thief(ves)....  Capture and prosecution is imminent.....
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



View attachment 703808
Here you go. I never returned it

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 29, 2011)

RinZo said:


> XDA=real life

Click to collapse



There, fixed it for ya

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

morning, I mean evening guise 

congrats dex


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> morning, I mean evening guise
> 
> congrats dex

Click to collapse



Husam, use f.lux (Google it)

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Husam, use f.lux (Google it)
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



I know it, tried it, but still brightness too high 
thanks 

how's everything watt?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 703808
> Here you go. I never returned it
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Thanks. Imma need that....If you ever need it I keep it out on the deck to the left of the sliding door.
Also....Hi

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Husam! 

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Husam!
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



hey babydoll 
what's up?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey everyone 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



sup maz,, together alone again


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sup maz,, together alone again

Click to collapse



xD awwhw,  yeah 

What's up? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD awwhw,  yeah
> 
> What's up?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



nothing, just doing anything to pass time and this day to end until the end of september when school starts again

what about you?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nothing, just doing anything to pass time and this day to end until the end of september when school starts again
> 
> what about you?

Click to collapse



XD, just bored right now, waiting for tomorrow 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 29, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Milo, y u no... eh, I got nothing clever to say How you doing?
@Max, hai, what are you waiting for?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Milo, y u no... eh, I got nothing clever to say How you doing?
> @Max, hai, what are you waiting for?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



For more shops and doctor to be open, bank holiday monday today  

Lmao mtm
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

im going for a walk later guise


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> For more shops and doctor to be open, bank holiday monday today
> 
> Lmao mtm
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



And since it's still your summer vacation it means nothing to you

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> And since it's still your summer vacation it means nothing to you
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



xD Correct, Means nothing  &  seeya hus


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey milad  Damn sucks that, Post in the toaster thread, Ill be back in 15 mmins


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ohai, anybody online?
> 
> Guys remember I told ya how much I hate this place? Well it just got doubled... or maybe tripled after tonight. I was hanging out with a bunch of friends of mine, then we saw it. You wonder what? A f**king police check point, in the middle of a few of main streets, creating heavy traffic. What did they do? The where stopping cars to search. Mostly high-end cars. To search for what? Probably alcoholic drinks, and maybe cars that they had girls in them.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That must suck  But hey, it can't be like that forever, right? Check the new toaster thread to cheer up 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You can't imagine how much it sucks to be afraid when you see a cop, while you should feel safer.

Click to collapse



Yeah I know, too bad I can't do anything other than saying that 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You can't imagine how much it sucks to be afraid when you see a cop, while you should feel safer.
> 
> @max. Dude you got Viber? If so, Y U NO in my Viber contacts?

Click to collapse



Yeah not set it up though yet

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, today I got back my Nokia BH-503 from my friend, I had forgot how HTC's earphones sucked!

Click to collapse



you should try a sony walkman 

also hai


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey husam


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I dislike Sony.
> Dude, read a page back.

Click to collapse



tl;dr 

also, sony is the best sound quality i tried so far


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Screw you. .

Click to collapse



lol


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Stop it assface.

Click to collapse



I thought you were untrollable


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Screw you. .

Click to collapse



XD sony is pretty good :b


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD sony is pretty good :b

Click to collapse



sony is da best max


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

Whats up?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Um, didn't you read 2 pages before?

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, I did , Oops unlucky bro


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 29, 2011)

Husam stop trolling milad   And check the toaster thread

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Husam stop trolling milad   And check the toaster thread
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



ok man, I'll stop and check that


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello:
Husam
Max
Milad
iDavid

Anyone lurking in the shadows or going to pop on in seconds,minutes or hours 


Good Afternoon


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok man, I'll stop and check that

Click to collapse



Haha jk, you can continue to troll him  (no, I'm not serious

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> Husam
> Max
> Milad
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey  'evening

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> Husam
> Max
> Milad
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi david  Just call me david, I don't like my username 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Haha jk, you can continue to troll him  (no, I'm not serious
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Brain fvck

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hi david  Just call me david, I don't like my username
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Ok fine call me dave

so we dont get mixed up


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hi david  Just call me david, I don't like my username
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



How come? Change? D:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ok fine call me dave
> 
> so we dont get mixed up

Click to collapse



Alright dave  Check my toaster thread if you haven't seen it yet 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> How come? Change? D:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, when I made this username, I was making fun of Apple. But now I don't like it anymore. Maybe I'll change it. But for now I'll just keep it

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Alright dave  Check my toaster thread if you haven't seen it yet
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Seen it and will post a pic of my toaster when i get home 



m1l4droid said:


> Hey dave..

Click to collapse



Hey milad how goes it..


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Well, when I made this username, I was making fun of Apple. But now I don't like it anymore. Maybe I'll change it. But for now I'll just keep it
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Never considerd it like apple, but fair enough  don't particularly like mine now.. But 3 years old so I'll keep : b 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

sup dave ?


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Never considerd it like apple, but fair enough  don't particularly like mine now.. But 3 years old so I'll keep : b
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well I would change it to something like _david_ if that isn't already taken. Nothing much different

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Well I would change it to something like _david_ if that isn't already taken. Nothing much different
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Aha fair enough : D 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sup dave ?

Click to collapse



Not much really busy at work today, plus i have school at 7pm to 940 pm tonight and i have to do a quiz for my online computer course and hw before i leave for my fishing trip on thursday.   

But the good news is

1.
  3 days of work total this week!!! 

2. My class that is tonight is only 1 day a week on mondays and next monday is a holiday so no school for 2 weeks,besides my online course

3. Drinking and fishing with the family from thursday til sunday


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

Guys! Stfu, I'm thinking...>_> I need complete silence and concentratio.....oops, thought slipped my mind  haha jk What's up everyone? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Guys! Stfu, I'm thinking...>_> I need complete silence and concentratio.....oops, thought slipped my mind  haha jk What's up everyone?
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



nothing much

wbu?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nothing much
> 
> wbu?

Click to collapse



Just got out of school! W007 w007! First day of the second week going swimmingly!  How about you? Tired? I has caffeine! @__________e Not sure if was good idea to drink. Also, listening to Alice in Chains.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Just got out of school! W007 w007! First day of the second week going swimmingly!  How about you? Tired? I has caffeine! @__________e Not sure if was good idea to drink. Also, listening to Alice in Chains.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



yeah, I'm a bit unusually tired, because I did not get enough sleep today, can I haz some caffeine?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, I'm a bit unusually tired, because I did not get enough sleep today, can I haz some caffeine?

Click to collapse



I would share but that's a tad homo...so if you ever visit I'll make sure to get you a cup of caffeine haha Free of charge 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I would share but that's a tad homo...so if you ever visit I'll make sure to get you a cup of caffeine haha Free of charge
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



is that another way of saying you will never have it?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> is that another way of saying you will never have it?

Click to collapse



No! There is potential of you getting it, you just need to potentially get your a$$ over here and visit for a bit haha.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

XD lmao, hey : D

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lmao, hey : D
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi Maxey! I feel like a little kid, coffee makes me hyper haha

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hi Maxey! I feel like a little kid, coffee makes me hyper haha
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



xD haha, I don't like coffee 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD haha, I don't like coffee
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



poor max, still a kid


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD haha, I don't like coffee
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't either, I needed it to make it through work. 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I don't either, I needed it to make it through work.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Red bull? not to get through it, but then you can fly away? /bad joke 

Stfu husam 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Red bull? not to get through it, but then you can fly away? /bad joke
> 
> Stfu husam
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Meh, honestly that's SO much worse for you.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Meh, honestly that's SO much worse for you.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Good point : D cocai... Wait no, that's worse : p well good luck 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good point : D cocai... Wait no, that's worse : p well good luck
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'll just do speed, that should work haha

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I'll just do speed, that should work haha
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Haha xD good luck bro, where you working? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey awesome asses. I can't sleep. As usual. And I'm so sick of this place.

Click to collapse




Fixed, and unlucky, move?
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> LOL. Move where? Afghanistan?

Click to collapse



Lmao nice change

Get a plane elsewhere?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha xD good luck bro, where you working?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Computer lab in on my college campus. 

@Milad, stop insulting us when you're tired. I'll pimp smack report you! Haha *For serious*

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

195 other countries to chose from, make your pic 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Computer lab in on my college campus.
> 
> @Milad, stop insulting us when you're tired. I'll pimp smack report you! Haha *For serious*
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Ah xD awesome, : D

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Tell me where?

Click to collapse



Thanks, rock 

Get a globe, spin it round and put a pin in, wherever the pin is you go, if its ocean, your now a fish  and how awesome would it be if it was the same place lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Tell me where?

Click to collapse



Iraq? 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

triforce test

*▲
▲ ▲


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No f**king way. It's worse than here.

Click to collapse



South pole ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No f**king way. It's worse than here.

Click to collapse



Jk  Maybe US or UK? Because they speak english there?

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Jk  Maybe US or UK? Because they speak english there?
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Us has a you have to live there 6 years thing to be classed as a citizen ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @david. You forgot Canada and yes.
> 
> @max. Only if you come with me.

Click to collapse



XD when do we leave? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Us has a you have to live there 6 years thing to be classed as a citizen ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well I have no idea how it's like there, just making suggestions

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Well I have no idea how it's like there, just making suggestions
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Fair enough  I don't know either, just heard some where :b

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Is now good for you? I'm ready.

Click to collapse



Sure, what country do we meet? : b

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Um, is Turkey good? I can get in there easily and so can you.

Click to collapse



Sweet, looking for tickets now for asap

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh shii, the paracetomol od is starting to kick in D: that took a while 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'll come by car so it's gonna take a while...

Click to collapse



Nice okay, which city?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't know, I don't know Turkey.

Click to collapse



Same : p the capital ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

xda, Y U NO TRIFORCE?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Sure okay, Ankara it is.

Click to collapse



sweet, seeya soon 

@hus,  huh? : p

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



What is it? : eek: 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

Lmao hus cD 4 chan troll

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/newfags-cant-triforce#.TlwhCruXtHw 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

this


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao hus cD 4 chan troll
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



never been a fan of 4chan, went there twice to see what's it all about


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I was joking. You really need to stop taking things so seriously.

Click to collapse



I've warned you countless times, whether you be serious or not. If you don't listen to me when I ask you nicely I won't be nice anymore.  I'm not taking it seriously, I just want you to understand. Listen, or deal with the consequences.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

BTW

Legend Of Zelda Can Suck it!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> BTW
> 
> Legend Of Zelda Can Suck it!

Click to collapse



+10000000000


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> BTW
> 
> Legend Of Zelda Can Suck it!

Click to collapse



You can officially go suck on a railroad spike covered in arsenic!  I love Zelda, I will murder you! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

I bought one zelda game.. Never played, it was to hack my wii lol 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I bought one zelda game.. Never played, it was to hack my wii lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You guys all suck. 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You guys all suck.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Lmao xD enlighten us : p

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao xD enlighten us : p
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's not something to enlighten you on, it's whether you have experienced it or not. If you wanna be enlightened, play it yourself  My favorite was Ocarina of Time.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

brb guys, need a shower


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> +10000000000

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

just double taped the home button expectingmy recent apps to show, I'm am dissapointed that's an apple thing 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It's not something to enlighten you on, it's whether you have experienced it or not. If you wanna be enlightened, play it yourself  My favorite was Ocarina of Time.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Eh I might tomorrow 

@ hus, okay seeya

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



This 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> STFU. What are you my boss?

Click to collapse



Yes  Also, those are the forum rules, Milad.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> STFU. What are you my boss?

Click to collapse



No, your Don : D

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't give a rat's ass.

Click to collapse



Then don't, I don't need and or ask for the attitude of a child. Either act mature or get out.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Then don't, I don't need and or ask for the attitude of a child. Either act mature or get out.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



this coming from a hopped up on coffee banana


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm sorry I'm just pissed off.

Click to collapse



u always pissed off


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You'd be always pissed off too if you lived in a crap hole.

Click to collapse



Honestly Tucson is pretty boring and right now considering its summer it is a crap hole 

But i distract myself with stuff on the internet


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

Well hope your less pised of soon lol, : p

9am y I no be here yet?
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm sorry I'm just pissed off.

Click to collapse



It's fine just learn how to let your frustrations out in other ways, I don't want that here. 

And I live in a crap hole too. I can't walk outside without being harassed for being white, or wondering if I'll be shot and robbed on a daily basis. The point is, the thread isn't supposed to be for hostility. You know you're my friend or I would have reported you by now, instead of talking to you about it.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Honestly Tucson is pretty boring and right now considering its summer it is a crap hole
> 
> But i distract myself with stuff on the internet

Click to collapse



Isn't that what the internet is truly for? To distract us from our boring mundane lives? Haha

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Isn't that what the internet is truly for? To distract us from our boring mundane lifes?
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



exactly my point 


I also buy stuff and go out to eat every so often to also distract me


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> At least you guys has respectable internet. Internet here is slow as **** and has blockages as think as the wall of China.

Click to collapse



So use TOR, or Ultrasurf? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> They suck. I have VPN but even that slows down the internet even more.

Click to collapse



I don't know then, my head is killing me 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Take an Aspirin.

Click to collapse



Aspirin Suck 

never seem to help


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

I rebooted my phone to update my music app and it was put in safe mode? I'm didn't even know there was a safe mode?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Take an Aspirin.

Click to collapse



I choose to avoid medication. (Personal reasons) I only take them as a last resort. So why are you pissed off? Is it because of where you live? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I rebooted my phone to update my music app and it was put in safe mode? I'm didn't even know there was a safe mode?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



like safe mode on windows?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I rebooted my phone to update my music app and it was put in safe mode? I'm didn't even know there was a safe mode?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Maxey and DD heard my voice recently haha

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> like safe mode on windows?

Click to collapse



Yeah, all third party apps gone, live
Wallpaper gone standard, non stock widgets gone and the words safe mode at the bottom right?
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Maxey and DD heard my voice recently haha
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Evil laugh xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah, all third party apps gone, live
> Wallpaper gone standard, non stock widgets gone and the words safe mode at the bottom right?
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



and your phone did that?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

12 neurofen takes the edge of

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> and your phone did that?

Click to collapse



Yep, rebooted again and its back now except my clock and lwp, weird, also moves like jagger is a good song :
 p
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 30, 2011)

Just blew up my girlfriends bathroom. Awesome.

Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Just blew up my girlfriends bathroom. Awesome.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



XD how?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Just blew up my girlfriends bathroom. Awesome.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cherry Bomb?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Samsung sucks software wise.

Click to collapse



I'm rooted D: eg,.new rom

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> With poop?

Click to collapse



Si sir

Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Si sir
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



howd it blow up with poop?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> howd it blow up with poop?

Click to collapse



You've never "blown up a bathroom"? Must be an east coast thing. And molasses, I haz no cookeh

Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You've never "blown up a bathroom"? Must be an east coast thing. And molasses, I haz no cookeh
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



no...

did u use some m80s or something ??


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Evil laugh xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Didn't you hear me say "get the heart!"?  

@Milad, yeah that does suck. But we all have corruption where we live. When I was 7 I was hit by a car in a hit and run "accident", the driver didn't even stop. We happen to get their drivers license. No cops tried to find out who did it, and when we tried to take them to court we were told that there wouldn't be a point because there were so many factors to consider. Why didn't the cops do anything? Because my street is the border of two cities in NY, so neither side would try and put any effort into trying. 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> no...
> 
> did u use some m80s or something ??

Click to collapse



I used mah a$$ho 

Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Didn't you hear me say "get the heart!"?
> 
> @Milad, yeah that does suck. But we all have corruption where we live. When I was 7 I was hit by a car in a hit and run "accident", the driver didn't even stop. We happen to get their drivers license. No cops tried to find out who did it, and when we tried to take them to court we were told that there wouldn't be a point because there were so many factors to consider. Why didn't the cops do anything? Because my street is the border of two cities in NY, so neither side would try and put any effort into trying.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



I did not, at that point id muted pc and put headphones into my phone aha  we don't have the same music taste.. Apart from those epic rap battles of history lmao 


And damn really? That sucks
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I did not, at that point id muted pc and put headphones into my phone aha  we don't have the same music taste.. Apart from those epic rap battles of history lmao
> 
> 
> And damn really? That sucks
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's okay, we don't need to have the same music tastes haha And of course it sucks, I have three scars in the back of my head.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That's okay, we don't need to have the same music tastes haha And of course it sucks, I have three scars in the back of my head.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Naa, yours ain't to bad though   : p and ah sht, what a bstrd , know the name of the guy? : b

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Wow that sucks.
> Let me give you an example of corruption in here. There is a rapist/murderer, that used to kidnap women (as a taxi driver) take 'em out of the town, rape 'em and kill 'em. One woman survived, and she went to the police. The jackass was arrested, but now, he walks. Why? Because he has strong connections. And no one can say a word.

Click to collapse



That's all over dude. 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't understand?

Click to collapse



It would still happen in America with a "fair trial" 

Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

The sh1t that happens here is someone with a toy sword gets surrounded by armed police aiming guns at him, true story, was last week lmao, and police men loose their job for.using their riot shield as a sled lmao, he has my respect xD
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

Together alone or forever?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



because only newfags can't triforce 
thx to xda, I'm now one of them


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

Night husam 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2011)

Nighty nite.....tired I am


 Kluvyabyebye
All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Night husam
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



im not going to bed 

@babydoll, good night


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 30, 2011)

Night guys and bd

Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

Bump, goodnight. 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

bump what;s up?


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

The Three word story thread got locked 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2011)

Morning all 

Our beloved mod, TRIM locked the 3 word story  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey dex. Why she did that?

Click to collapse



Hi milad

She said she was getting complaints for certain posts  check the op of the story... Its explained there 

RIP Three word story  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=643983

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

Because people were being a little immature with their posts. Oh well, r.i.p haha  I'm tired.

Hi guis! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

'Morning


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Morning

Click to collapse



Morning and howdy do to you as well  Where were you last night? Me and Dd were having a spiral knights philosophy class haha

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

Why is it 13.33°C in the Summer?! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Morning and howdy do to you as well  Where were you last night? Me and Dd were having a spiral knights philosophy class haha
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Hey Aha I slept at 2, I was tired  and xD 



twitch351 said:


> Why is it 13.33°C in the Summer?!
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Is that bad?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 30, 2011)

Morning. Off to school 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey Aha I slept at 2, I was tired  and xD
> 
> 
> 
> Is that bad?

Click to collapse




For the summer? Yes! I usually get about 78-86°F on a daily basis. It dropped a lot.  Es mas frio  pues no es mas frio pero...es frio! 
-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning. Off to school
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Home school? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

'Morning Watt, Seeya, That was quick


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> For the summer? Yes! I usually get about 78-86°F on a daily basis. It dropped a lot.  Es mas frio  pues no es mas frio pero...es frio!
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Ah, Well here it's 14C, I wasn't thinking it was too bad 
and I understood that spanish!  I also get results for Spanish GCSE work when School is startin again, Not expecting very high, it's a year early


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah, Well here it's 14C, I wasn't thinking it was too bad
> and I understood that spanish!  I also get results for Spanish GCSE work when School is startin again, Not expecting very high, it's a year early

Click to collapse



That's ridiculous, I would not like that at all. I want to live everywhere mildly warm.  And why do you think you'll do bad in Spanish? Es muy facil!  Tu puedes hacer! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Home school?
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



High school. Senior year. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> High school. Senior year.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Ohhh! Enjoy!  I hated my senior year. I realized, we haven't had our mod buddies visit lately. Not sure if good thing or bad...

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That's ridiculous, I would not like that at all. I want to live everywhere mildly warm.  And why do you think you'll do bad in Spanish? Es muy facil!  Tu puedes hacer!
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



lol, Sometimes its 25C.. At the hottest ever, But just wear a hoody and it's all good  I just do  And I understodd that!


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol, Sometimes its 25C.. At the hottest ever, But just wear a hoody and it's all good  I just do  And I understodd that!

Click to collapse



So...if you understand Spanish, why do you think you'll do poorly? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> So...if you understand Spanish, why do you think you'll do poorly?
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Because it was a written exam, I can read and liste, Talking and writing is harder


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Because it was a written exam, I can read and liste, Talking and writing is harder

Click to collapse



Haha funny thing is, I can read and talk, but listening and writing are a little more difficult for me.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> hey mafias. The temperature has dropped significantly here too. We had some badass rains in the past 2 days.
> 
> Also, Not sure to buy Sensation, or wait for EVO 3D's price to drop...

Click to collapse



Heello Milad 



twitch351 said:


> Haha funny thing is, I can read and talk, but listening and writing are a little more difficult for me.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Aha xD awesome , So we can both read


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> hey mafias. The temperature has dropped significantly here too. We had some badass rains in the past 2 days.
> 
> Also, Not sure to buy Sensation, or wait for EVO 3D's price to drop...

Click to collapse



The weird part is that we've only had light rains yesterday 

Why do you want the E3D opposed to the Sensation? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You are weird. I can understand french when it's written, but can't talk or write myself. Or understand when someone speaks it.

Click to collapse



I can do all, it's just a bit more difficult for me to do the other two. I can understand when people talk easier when they have mannerisms. 

@Maxey, woot woot! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> The weird part is that we've only had light rains yesterday
> 
> Why do you want the E3D opposed to the Sensation?
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



The 3D part


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The 3D part

Click to collapse



Shhhh, let Milad tell me! Haha

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Shhhh, let Milad tell me! Haha
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



XD Okie dokie, Will do


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Okie dokie, Will do

Click to collapse



So anywho, what did you accomplish with your Java programming? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> So anywho, what did you accomplish with your Java programming?
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



A bot that could talk kind of.. It was very simple  Oh and a calculator xD


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> A bot that could talk kind of.. It was very simple  Oh and a calculator xD

Click to collapse



That sounds fun 

@Milad, okay that makes sense. But the Sensation does have 1080p recording.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> EVO 3D over Sensation:
> 1. Looks better (IMHO).
> 2. Quite obviously the 3D camera and screen. (not that I care)
> 3. No or less death grip.
> ...

Click to collapse



1GB Vs 756? 756 is enough but for future proof I see what you mean, SGSII? 1080p recording, SAMOLED+ screem, 1GB RAM, faster procesor than both of those? Andddd Sense port in making  But I see why you might not want a sgsII


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That sounds fun
> 
> @Milad, okay that makes sense. But the Sensation does have 1080p recording.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Aha  It took a while to learn, It's all deleted now  I might start again soon, Depending on what IT work I'm doing next year for a second gsce on it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> F**k Samsung. 'nuff said.

Click to collapse



XD lmao, Okay.. So Sammy is out of the question.. Poor Sam


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Aha  It took a while to learn, It's all deleted now  I might start again soon, Depending on what IT work I'm doing next year for a second gsce on it

Click to collapse



That sucks, hopefully you don't forget anything  

@Milad, why don't you like them? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey there, im back

@devan: here we have 30 C temp  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah why not! Look Sense!  

Hey Dex


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That sucks, hopefully you don't forget anything
> 
> @Milad, why don't you like them?
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Hopefully not 

How much do you know?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

Who would by this Sh* ?  Cough 

http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/29/nintendos-legend-of-zelda-skyward-sword-and-golden-wiimote-hea/


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Who would by this Sh* ?  Cough
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/29/nintendos-legend-of-zelda-skyward-sword-and-golden-wiimote-hea/

Click to collapse



Who wants to get thwacked in the back of the head?  I think Maxey does! 

@Dex, you suck! I wish we had that 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Who wants to get thwacked in the back of the head?  I think Maxey does!
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Phahahha Lmao xD  I shall play today


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

You don't need to, that's all up to you. And I'm off! Higher education awaits me 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @twitch. Because HTC has Sense.
> @max. Don't give me that launcher pro crap! xD

Click to collapse



XD Spot on there , I found it while looking for a Launcherpro to get the docks out of for Dirk  Looks rather nice on this I must say however 



twitch351 said:


> You don't need to, that's all up to you. And I'm off! Higher education awaits me
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



xD Seeya dude, and if I have the time


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

xD No I am not  I could've gone for a sensation, And had another chance to when my phone broke again 

You see my benchmark scores, Yo hatin'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I hate noobs!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1241416

Click to collapse



XD Should I join in?

I also found out my phone is unbrickable.. Sweeet


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

Guess whose back back back back again? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Your choice my friend.
> 
> And my watch broke....

Click to collapse



That's unfortunate. Why did it break? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 30, 2011)

Goodmorning Mafia how goes it? The weather is warming up again

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey went for lunch sorry  Will do Milad & hey DD & Twitch


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't know. I've using it for 4 years, but it suddenly stopped working. I showed it to a watch maker, he said it's water. I've been going swimming with it, taking showers with ever since I bought it, it's seems weird that water broke it now.
> 
> Hi dD!
> 
> Guys spam the thread I posted. The n00b is a total jackass.

Click to collapse



Water damage, totally not a shock haha

@DD what's up my philosoraptor? Haha

@Maxey, what did you eat? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Water damage, totally not a shock haha
> 
> @DD what's up my philosoraptor? Haha
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Peanutbutter on toast


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey twitch Max milad. I am trying to force my body to get used to coffee again, so I am having it on a semi regular basis. I feel shaky.lol. 
@twitch.lmao, philosoraptor XD, good one
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 30, 2011)

Also... time to get my ass in gear

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Also... time to get my ass in gear
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Good luck


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Max, what the hell is that donate to me thing? Why would I donate to you?

Click to collapse



Everyone has donated to Max, it a xda requirement. Now it's your turn. Minimum $100

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Really? Sure, I would donate 100$. but max, the transfer fee is on you, and it's 200$.

Click to collapse



Wouldn't the transfer fee go to paypall?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Max, what the hell is that donate to me thing? Why would I donate to you?

Click to collapse



What? D:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

Milad I'm on the plane now btw

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

XD why are we donating to me? : p

And sweet see you soon lol
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD why are we donating to me? : p
> 
> And sweet see you soon lol
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Haha, cuz you have a donate to me option, and milad was all like wha? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, cuz you have a donate to me option, and milad was all like wha?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Ahh, its incase anyone is generous 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey guys, what te difference between smartphones and superphones?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 30, 2011)

I am actually looking for a serious answer. Is it from having a dual core?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 30, 2011)

Well there is a few phones in Canada being sold as superphones. But yeah, your probably right. It sounds better, so therefore is better 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning Mafia how goes it? The weather is warming up again
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



It's cold here, I thought Canada was supposed to be colder 



MacaronyMax said:


> Peanutbutter on toast

Click to collapse



Sounds delicious! 



deliriousDroid said:


> Hey twitch Max milad. I am trying to force my body to get used to coffee again, so I am having it on a semi regular basis. I feel shaky.lol.
> @twitch.lmao, philosoraptor XD, good one
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Coffee makes me super hyper, I think I'll have more today  Like a boss 



deliriousDroid said:


> Also... time to get my ass in gear
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Why you need to get that a$$ in gear? I thought you knew Spanish? And you know you live in Canada....shouldn't you know French???  haha


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

Lmao super post dev  yeah it was : D

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao super post dev  yeah it was : D
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Super dooper post!  I got on the desktop and multiposted the hell out of this forum!  But I must go! I have classes again.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Super dooper post!  I got on the desktop and multiposted the hell out of this forum!  But I must go! I have classes again.

Click to collapse



XD seats then bro 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

I didn't post that thread saying hi? Wtf

And doctor canceled because I said out wasn't an emergancy, ring tomorrow at 8.30 am or book.for next week

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Somebody hacked your account LOL xD!
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



NO! There was a different op! I was the second post but the ip has gone and its now me ! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

hello there


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello husam

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hello husam
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



you ok max?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you ok max?

Click to collapse



Pissed off, you?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Pissed off, you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



will get there sometime soon 
so, im ok for now

what's wrong?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> will get there sometime soon
> so, im ok for now
> 
> what's wrong?

Click to collapse



Get where?
Doctor canceled because I said it wasn't an emergamcy thinking there would be more important things, I then rang back asking what counted and apparently it did fvck this

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It's cold here, I thought Canada was supposed to be colder
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It can be crazy cold here, as well as crazy hot. But we just got the outskirts of the hurricane, so we will get warmer quicker than you also, I need to learn Spanish by the end of November, cuz I'm going to Peru to visit my brother in December. I only know Spanish vaguely abouut the French I had to take it up till grade 9... and failed it every single year. I just didn't care 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Get where?
> Doctor canceled because I said it wasn't an emergamcy thinking there would be more important things, I then rang back asking what counted and apparently it did fvck this
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



tl;dr

























nah JK

unlucky max, call them again and tell them you're dying


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 30, 2011)

@Max, lol, that hi thread looks embarrassing to you

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

> @Max, lol, that hi thread looks embarrassing to you
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Stfu it wasnt me!!! Ask the others who posted 


@Hus lol, I wouldn't want too make the fuss, I'm could show them my leg?
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey husam. Guys, I think I'll go for Sensation. I don't wanna pay extra for features I won't use on EVO 3D.

Click to collapse



hey milad, so going shopping sometime soon?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm going, bye guys

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## arcticwolf8 (Aug 30, 2011)

The name is Craig, I would like to be a hitman for Gli Sviluppatori di banane. I am highly experienced with voiding warranties, and I have made several phones go 'swimming with the fishes'. I've even gone as far as to dissect them while they were still alive.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm going, bye guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



bye max



arcticwolf8 said:


> The name is Craig, I would like to be a hitman for Gli Sviluppatori di banane. I am highly experienced with voiding warranties, and I have made several phones go 'swimming with the fishes'. I've even gone as far as to dissect them while they were still alive.

Click to collapse



you need  the don's approval first


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

But you sound awesome and have mine 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimJam707 (Aug 30, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> You forget where you hid it? Damn bro. That's the one thing you didn't tell me. Or that I can't remember.
> 
> Now, finally, sleep. I'll talk to y'all laters. But i should sleep now.
> Night *****es.
> ...

Click to collapse



And that was the last Post Dan has ever made on XDA.

Hey guys!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> And that was the last Post Dan has ever made on XDA.
> 
> Hey guys!

Click to collapse



Lmao, hey 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

Guys I just discovered we got MIUI 2 days ago! :O

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Guys I just discovered we got MIUI 2 days ago! :O
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



lol, congrats, you going to useit?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol, congrats, you going to useit?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, I'll definitely try it out, but it's still Alpha right now. Does anyone know if there are themes that make it look less like an iPhone? 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Well, I'll definitely try it out, but it's still Alpha right now. Does anyone know if there are themes that make it look less like an iPhone?
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Try the iPhone theme


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey 

David & Max!!


And any lurkers


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey Dave


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi Dave 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

So i went to my class last night and im considering dropping it for a refund...

But i don't know

Its a lot of work 


Just as i thought i was done with writing papers and presentations

I lose


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> So i went to my class last night and im considering dropping it for a refund...
> 
> But i don't know
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What Class you doing? And look at the meme thread


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> What Class you doing? And look at the meme thread

Click to collapse



Its called Dynamics Of Leadership


Saw the MEME Thread :

LMAO


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Its called Dynamics Of Leadership
> 
> 
> Saw the MEME Thread :
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahhhh xD And Hehehe


----------



## JimJam707 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


>

Click to collapse



Bahaha xD Group chat Mr. Curls?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2011)

Quick gas thief update:
My boss owns THREE companies...
Two cab (Ada's and General)
and a Limo co. (Reserve a Ride) which has TWO parts (east  (here): Union City/ North Bergen) and (west: Dover)
 At first I was told to exclude the west part of Reserve a Ride as they COULDN'T HAVE DONE IT. I didn't believe that was true....my findings have shown that indeed yes, drivers responsible for Dover jobs live here and could have taken gas....Unfortunately, FOR ME those limos have the SAME NUMBERING SCHEME AS ADA'S CABS!  
I HAZ A HEADACHE NAO....
off to work. 
I'll post later if I can....

Kluvyabyebye
All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 30, 2011)

My eyes are soooooo itchy

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Quick gas thief update:
> My boss owns THREE companies...
> Two cab (Ada's and General)
> and a Limo co. (Reserve a Ride) which has TWO parts (east  (here): Union City/ North Bergen) and (west: Dover)
> ...

Click to collapse



Wish you luck on finding out 

@dd how come?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wish you luck on finding out
> 
> @dd how come?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



allergies, ragweed. my nose is plugged now to. I was cutting grass


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> allergies, ragweed. my nose is plugged now to. I was cutting grass

Click to collapse



Ah Damn, Unlucky dude, Should wear sunglasses or something


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

My theme song 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gcbsy5SiCIo&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

Lmao XD And um.. That's mine


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

Max, why did you start a useless thread?? 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1241337 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah Damn, Unlucky dude, Should wear sunglasses or something

Click to collapse



I was they don't help. Mabey goggles XD

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Max, why did you start a useless thread??
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1241337
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Stfu! That wasn't me! I PM'ed TRM about it! Someone else made a thread just saying hi they're new and all that Sh* so I linked them to the say Hi thread because seeing those threads is annoying, then another 2 people posted (They know I wasn't the OP) Then it got closed and I looked at it again and aparently i was the OP


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I was they don't help. Mabey goggles XD
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



XD Full face gas mask?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

Dexter is on, I think he saw it when it was not me as OP, Dex if you see this, Back me up? ;p


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Stfu! That wasn't me! I PM'ed TRM about it! Someone else made a thread just saying hi they're new and all that Sh* so I linked them to the say Hi thread because seeing those threads is annoying, then another 2 people posted (They know I wasn't the OP) Then it got closed and I looked at it again and aparently i was the OP

Click to collapse



Dude I know I'm just kidding  

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Dude I know I'm just kidding
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Good  but I dont like it being there  & I'm still annoyed


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good  but I dont like it being there

Click to collapse



Well when I saw that thread (before you posted), I wanted to do the same thing, but changed my mind

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Well when I saw that thread (before you posted), I wanted to do the same thing, but changed my mind
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Ah xD See! That should be you as OP now


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah xD See! That should be you as OP now

Click to collapse



Yeah 

Hey, should I make a thread about the video I posted before?  

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Yeah
> 
> Hey, should I make a thread about the video I posted before?
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



XD up to you, just gone out I'll try stay on though : p

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD up to you, just gone out I'll try stay on though : p
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Alright, I'll do it  Just a sec 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Alright, I'll do it  Just a sec
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



XD okay then

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

2 threads in 2 days. Achievement unlocked  

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

XD feeling paranoid here : p

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> 2 threads in 2 days. Achievement unlocked
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Only 5 gamerscore tho


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Only 5 gamerscore tho

Click to collapse



XD damn 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

Sat on a bridge... Is that bad?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Full face gas mask?

Click to collapse



If I want to drown in my own sweat mabey

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> If I want to drown in my own sweat mabey
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Fair enough : b xD
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm too sexy for this forum
Too sexy for this forum
I'm so sexy yeah
 
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gcbsy5SiCIo&feature=youtube_gdata_player (for people that didn't see it)

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

XD Lmao  

Any lurkers online?


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

Damn I'm obsessed with this song now, it's so awesome  

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Damn I'm obsessed with this song now, it's so awesome
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



XD Never heard that before I take it  lmao


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Lmao
> 
> Any lurkers online?

Click to collapse



Nope nobody online except us

togetheralone.jpg

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Nope nobody online except us
> 
> togetheralone.jpg
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Damn 

Also.. I prefer this video 

Edit: oops fail, Was watching and forgot to post xD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_fCqg92qks&feature=relmfu


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2011)

Heeeeelllllllpppppp meeeeeeeeeeeeee! 

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn
> 
> Also.. I prefer this video

Click to collapse



What video?

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I'm too sexy for this forum
> Too sexy for this forum
> I'm so sexy yeah
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lolwut

hai


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Heeeeelllllllpppppp meeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



?
@husam Hi  Look at my thread 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Heeeeelllllllpppppp meeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak

Click to collapse



Hey, whats up? 


idavid_ said:


> What video?
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



I fail updated my post 


husam666 said:


> lolwut
> 
> hai

Click to collapse



And xD hey


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I fail updated my post

Click to collapse



Meh that video sucks because it doesn't have that song in it

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Meh that video sucks because it doesn't have that song in it
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



XD Let's mix them


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Let's mix them

Click to collapse



Yeah!!

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

Sounds good


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

Husam & Babydoll 
Y U NO REPLY??  

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Husam & Babydoll
> Y U NO REPLY??
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



 What he said!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Husam & Babydoll
> Y U NO REPLY??
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



messing with my mums phone 
installing cm6 and trying to figure out how to set the cpu clock to default, any ideas?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> messing with my mums phone
> installing cm6 and trying to figure out how to set the cpu clock to default, any ideas?

Click to collapse



Use setcpu  

Voltage control....

or some other voltage app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

Or flash a stock speed kernel


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Use setcpu
> 
> Voltage control....
> 
> or some other voltage app

Click to collapse





MacaronyMax said:


> Or flash a stock speed kernel

Click to collapse



and I don't know what you both are talking about 

anyway, tried to clock it from open recovery, it's unstable now Dx


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> and I don't know what you both are talking about
> 
> anyway, tried to clock it from open recovery, it's unstable now Dx

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> and I don't know what you both are talking about
> 
> anyway, tried to clock it from open recovery, it's unstable now Dx

Click to collapse



get the F*cking app!!!! 



Just get voltage control off the market for free and set it to stock clocking

Easy as 1 2 3
1. Goto market and download voltage control
2. Open voltage control
3. set to stock clock 


Edit: @max LMAO!!!


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



+ 1

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



lmao, I'm pro in the wm forums 


@dave thx, i'll try that


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao, I'm pro in the wm forums
> 
> 
> @dave thx, i'll try that

Click to collapse



Sure you are Hus, Sure you are


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sure you are Hus, Sure you are

Click to collapse



lmao

tp2 is a cake walk to flash and unlock and what not..


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> lmao
> 
> tp2 is a cake walk to flash and unlock and what not..

Click to collapse



The cake is a lie 


Yeah but that had little security, That was out the same time as dinosours Or am I off?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The cake is a lie
> 
> 
> Yeah but that had little security, That was out the same time as dinosours Or am I off?

Click to collapse



that was out like 3 years ago 

i know this cause i had it before my epic


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> that was out like 3 years ago
> 
> i know this cause i had it before my epic

Click to collapse



xD 3? Damn thought waas more  Only tryin to wind up hus though


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD 3? Damn thought waas more  Only tryin to wind up hus though

Click to collapse



U first need to access his winder...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> U first need to access his winder...

Click to collapse



XD lmao, Is it sticking out the side of his head?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lmao, Is it sticking out the side of his head?

Click to collapse



yes


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> yes

Click to collapse



XD Well that was easy


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

ok done, you bastards


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok done, you bastards

Click to collapse


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok done, you bastards

Click to collapse



Congratulations, noob 
Trollface.jpg

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok done, you bastards

Click to collapse



Lmao! Congrats


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

Everyone, post in the sexy thread. The toaster one died  

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Everyone, post in the sexy thread. The toaster one died
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Awwhh  will do xD


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi guys. Not a dad for the 11th month in a row

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hi guys. Not a dad for the 11th month in a row
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



well i would hope not since your only 17


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

You trying to be watt? or?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Stfu it wasnt me!!! Ask the others who posted
> 
> 
> @Hus lol, I wouldn't want too make the fuss, I'm could show them my leg?
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It is totally Maxey's thread. He's the one who did it haha Anywho! Hi guys! What did I miss!?

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It is totally Maxey's thread. He's the one who did it haha Anywho! Hi guys! What did I miss!?
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



-___________- 


Husam not knoing what Setcpu is


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

ALSO: lmao, Husam....why you be noob? Search before you ask!  jk bud.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> ALSO: lmao, Husam....why you be noob? Search before you ask!  jk bud.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



xD I posted.. the video


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD I posted.. the video

Click to collapse



I know! I lolzed on the bus  People were looking  Any potential members wanting to join? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I know! I lolzed on the bus  People were looking  Any potential members wanting to join?
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Phahah, Oh yeah, this guy wanted to be a hitman, he sounded ready to join


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Phahah, Oh yeah, this guy wanted to be a hitman, he sounded ready to join

Click to collapse



Is he cool beans? How many times did he post? I'm sick of people being like "Hey, I can has join plz?" And then NEVER posting after that. Like...wtf?! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> -___________-
> 
> 
> Husam not knoing what Setcpu is

Click to collapse



WTF, I know what setcpu is 

I only wanted to alternatives


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WTF, I know what setcpu is
> 
> I only wanted to alternatives

Click to collapse



Ohh okay, Oops 

@twitch only the once


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WTF, I know what setcpu is
> 
> I only wanted to alternatives

Click to collapse



-Pats your back- It's okay Husam, you can admit it...we were all noobs at once. 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ohh okay, Oops
> 
> @twitch only the once

Click to collapse



We shall see if he actually replies back on this thread. 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=17120820&postcount=4676


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> -pats your back- it's okay husam, you can admit it...we were all noobs at once. :d
> 
> -the original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



lmfao!!!!!!!  :d:d:d


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> -Pats your back- It's okay Husam, you can admit it...we were all noobs at once.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Yeah, but not noobs with 11000 posts 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Yeah, but not noobs with 11000 posts
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Well....he's a late bloomer haha 

@Maxey, hmmm....I guess he should be an acceptable member. We shall see if he actually posts on here again. His post count is awfully low....

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> -Pats your back- It's okay Husam, you can admit it...we were all noobs at once.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



like what max  always say:


> -_______-

Click to collapse



I don't know why I am even defending myself


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

XD 


@twitch good idea


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> like what max  always say:
> 
> 
> I don't know why I am even defending myself

Click to collapse



What are you talking about?  I was defending you too... 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What are you talking about?  I was defending you too...
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



oh yeah, by calling me a noob?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oh yeah, by calling me a noob?

Click to collapse



I said that we all were noobs at once!  It's not your fault you've been using only windows Mobile this whole time.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I said that we all were noobs at once!  It's not your fault you've been using only windows Mobile this whole time.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



not all the time


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey hey hey!

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey hey hey!
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Hey  You lost the game

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not all the time

Click to collapse



But not enough to say you're not a noob in Android.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey hey hey!
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



hey hey hey hey

wazapi?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey hey hey!
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Hi 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey dexter and a very late hello to Twitch!!

Guys how do u think this looks:








Think the nexus prime will be cool looking like this..


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey dex


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey dex

Click to collapse



Maxey, did you see me play you in the Notification Bar thread? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey dexter and a very late hello to Twitch!!
> 
> Guys how do u think this looks:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Me? Don't like too much


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Maxey, did you see me play you in the Notification Bar thread?
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Yes, I chose to ignore it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Me? Don't like too much

Click to collapse



i think its kinda cool 

but maybe it will look better


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello guys 

Whats going on here? Any news?

@dave: if only tapatalk loaded that pic XD


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey dexter and a very late hello to Twitch!!
> 
> Guys how do u think this looks:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would LOVE a phone like that....so worth $600.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Whats going on here? Any news?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you seen the sexy thread?  

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes, I chose to ignore it

Click to collapse



Okay!  You know I'm just kidding.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i think its kinda cool
> 
> but maybe it will look better

Click to collapse



I guess so, but a non mockup you would also be able to see a front facing camera, light sensor and speaker, so makes it less smooth, Also, why is it compared to an iPhone? All android phones are iphone killers


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Okay!  You know I'm just kidding.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Yeah 'course I do  xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I guess so, but a non mockup you would also be able to see a front facing camera, light sensor and speaker, so makes it less smooth, Also, why is it compared to an iPhone? All android phones are iphone killers

Click to collapse



Its just a blogger...


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I guess so, but a non mockup you would also be able to see a front facing camera, light sensor and speaker, so makes it less smooth, Also, why is it compared to an iPhone? All android phones are iphone killers

Click to collapse



+1111111111111111 You're so totally right about that.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ohai guys. I just woke up.

Click to collapse



Hey milad


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ohai guys. I just woke up.

Click to collapse



Hi  I'll tell that to everyone who logs in: check my new thread  

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

Also Maxey:

You can see the ffc, and speaker, zoom in.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Have you seen the sexy thread?
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Yeah, its cool... I mean sexy 
Cant see the poll right now... Will vote later



 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ohai guys. I just woke up.

Click to collapse



Hi milad!

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hi  I'll tell that to everyone who logs in: check my new thread
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



isnt submitting it to the portal enough  

LOL

I want to see it actually show up in the portal. You should private message egzthunder 

LOL


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

You KNOW he so totally won't put it up in the portal. 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm losing my focus

so goodnight guys


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Also Maxey:
> 
> You can see the ffc, and speaker, zoom in.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Oh yes 

Oopsand hey milad


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You KNOW he so totally won't put it up in the portal.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



ya i know i was just kidding


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> isnt submitting it to the portal enough
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, that's not enough! I also want it in the portal  

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh yes
> 
> Oopsand hey milad

Click to collapse



I would buy it. For reals haha 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm losing my focus
> 
> so goodnight guys

Click to collapse



Good night 

Dont forget to watch this before bed:








LOL Jk, dont get mad.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm losing my focus
> 
> so goodnight guys

Click to collapse



Goodnight bud 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

Night husam


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You KNOW he so totally won't put it up in the portal.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



PM Araizenoch and other XDA TV people, They will! (The awesome ones would anyway


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2011)

Goodnight husam!
Bye milad!

@max: +1 on the xda tv idea. Catch it david 
@the remaining fellow mafia members: should we request the 3 word story thread back?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Gotta go guys, Angry Birds Update is released.

Click to collapse



                    Milad


Y U Leave For Angry Birds Update?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Goodnight husam!
> 
> @the remaining fellow mafia members: should we request the 3 word story thread back?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It was deleted?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Goodnight husam!
> 
> @the remaining fellow mafia members: should we request the 3 word story thread back?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it got shut down??


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> PM Araizenoch and other XDA TV people, They will! (The awesome ones would anyway

Click to collapse



For those qho missed it


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Goodnight husam!
> Bye milad!
> 
> @max: +1 on the xda tv idea. Catch it david
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think they'll put it back up, I don't really mind anyways.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

Lmao I submitted to Portal but I'm not sure about PMs  

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> it got shut down??

Click to collapse



Yeah... Yesterday night by TRM... It wasnt deleted though, only locked(i checked this morning). She said that she was getting lots of reported posts 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

Why was it deleted?

edit: ninja'd Ohh okay


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Lmao I submitted to Portal but I'm not sure about PMs
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Dude , pm azrienoch... It will be sooo cool and fun to see that on xda tv 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah... Yesterday night by TRM... It wasnt deleted though, only locked(i checked this morning). She said that she was getting lots of reported posts
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Well F*ck 


I thanked you husam and max for thanking me 


@ Milad 

U can post and play at the same time duh


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Dude , pm azrienoch... It will be sooo cool and fun to see that on xda tv
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



XD Who's doing it


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 30, 2011)

Brb later guys 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Brb later guys
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



See ya Don



 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Dude , pm azrienoch... It will be sooo cool and fun to see that on xda tv
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Haha I know I'm crazy, but not THAT crazy  I think I would die if someone posted it to Portal or XDA TV 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

I like free thanks days!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Who's doing it

Click to collapse



How about we send an official Mafia request?

@david: chill out. Why not have fun with it? 
 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What's the video on sexy thread? I can't watch now downloading a movie so not connected to VPN...
> Bye banana

Click to collapse



It's a song "I'm too sexy" 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> How about we send an official Mafia request?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



from the don? Or post in his thread


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> How about we send an official Mafia request?
> 
> @david: chill out. Why not have fun with ot?
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



u talking to me?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> u talking to me?

Click to collapse



You're dave 

@milad.. lmao xD


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> How about we send an official Mafia request?
> 
> @david: chill out. Why not have fun with ot?
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Like I said, I would die if someone posted it, but I'm not gonna PM that guy about it. Mafia request sounds cool though  

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> You're dave
> 
> @milad.. lmao xD

Click to collapse



i know but didnt know if dexter knew that


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> u talking to me?

Click to collapse



No, to the one with out rules and regulations 
Also that "ot" in your quote is "it"

Edit: you know that i call you dave
,idavid david and twitch dev

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Like I said, I would die if someone posted it, but I'm not gonna PM that guy about it. Mafia request sounds cool though
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



and phahah xD  That's potentioally 4,000,000 people 


m1l4droid said:


> Official Mafia REQUEST? We are mafia if he didn't listen to what we say we make 'em do what we want!

Click to collapse



XD lmao, I wonder if there is anything about the xda mafia


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i know but didnt know if dexter knew that

Click to collapse



XD ahhhh okay


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Official Mafia REQUEST? We are mafia if he didn't listen to what we say we make 'em do what we want!

Click to collapse



Ill bash them with hookah ?


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> OK. Will watch it Asap. I also voted on the poll. You know which!

Click to collapse



Yeah I included that option just for you 

P.S. The toaster thread lives!! 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Off topic, but was that Craig guy added to the mafia? He sounded badass.

Click to collapse



Not yet cause we are waiting for him to post more i believe...?? 

Also this is off topic so your on topic!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Off topic, but was that Craig guy added to the mafia? He sounded badass.

Click to collapse



He needs to post here again to be confirmed


idavid_ said:


> Yeah I included that option just for you
> 
> P.S. The toaster thread lives!!
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



XD yaay, Also I voted no


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> No, to the one with out rules and regulations
> Also that "ot" in your quote is "it"
> 
> Edit: you know that i call you dave
> ...

Click to collapse



Just because you are posting like maniacs and i believe that none of you has seen the edit.

@dave: you remind me of sakais old sig....

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Just because you are posting like maniacs and i believe that none of you has seen the edit.
> 
> @dave: you remind me of sakais old sig....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XD correct, I missed it 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Just because you are posting like maniacs and i believe that none of you has seen the edit.
> 
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



LMAO!!!

Your right i totally missed it 

Its big spam day


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> Your right i totally missed it
> 
> Its big spam day

Click to collapse



I knew it 
And it is indeed... 


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2011)

...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 31, 2011)

Breasts. 
That is all good friends. 


Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## watt9493 (Aug 31, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



Misspelling ftw

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Sorry playing Angry Birds!

Click to collapse



Milad


Y U Not Play Real Life Angry Birds?


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Milad
> 
> 
> Y U Not Play Real Life Angry Birds?

Click to collapse



Lmao!!
I'm sooooo gonna do that

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> LMAO!!!

Click to collapse



i like how one guy was like bleeding intensely at the end


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Milad
> 
> 
> Y U Not Play Real Life Angry Birds?

Click to collapse



LOL! HAHAHA, nice one dave...
Im quite bored right now + a tad tired soooo..... C ya 2morrow guys 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 31, 2011)

Heey mafiosos. Big spam party today I see

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heey mafiosos. Big spam party today I see
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yes it was MAssive!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 31, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes it was MAssive!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



I woulda made it to 2000 if I had been on, o well, should be able to tonight

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I woulda made it to 2000 if I had been on, o well, should be able to tonight
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



in about half an hour ill be getting off for the day, i got hw and packing todo


----------



## arcticwolf8 (Aug 31, 2011)

It appears as if the Don has insisted I post again, and I refuse to disrespect the Don. I even sacrificed an iPhone in his honor.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2011)

Taxi co makes me crazy 
#thatisall 

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak....realize this....or suffer the consequences


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 31, 2011)

I see teh big dipper

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 31, 2011)

I make the best kd evar

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

arcticwolf8 said:


> It appears as if the Don has insisted I post again, and I refuse to disrespect the Don. I even sacrificed an iPhone in his honor.

Click to collapse



Okay, he's cool.  We obviously expect you to spam more in this thread as well haha

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I think if you kill Steve Jobs, he will make you his right hand man.

Click to collapse



No that will always be Husam's position. I do want to know what wolf would like to be though.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey twitch, what's up? I'm so tired, going to bed soon.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey twitch, what's up? I'm so tired, going to bed soon.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I've been removing bloatware, and other random shizz from my girls notebook. (Also faster than Dexter's computer haha) Alright have a good sleep man! And buy some freaking allergy pills! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> So, your left hand?
> 
> Hai!

Click to collapse



I need that hands to write, besides, he's cool...but not close  I only trust those I hold near to have upper positions on our mafia tier.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I was jk. So, cool.

Click to collapse



I know you were jk  And you say I take things too seriously? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You do, sometimes.

Click to collapse



I'm not going to lie, sometimes I do.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm back!

So, I went to this place called Genting...

I think I spent about 6 hours yesterday travelling. Lolx

Anyway, watched Cars 2. It was cool.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm back!
> 
> So, I went to this place called Genting...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome back  I'm heading off to slumber land! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Welcome back  I'm heading off to slumber land!
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Nights. I'll be here all day/night until I get bored totally.


----------



## boborone (Aug 31, 2011)

Just dropping this here

http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/archive/index.php/t-274898.html?

I say there is a lot of catching up to do


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

Anyone here?
P.S. My post count number spells "leet" 

I can't reply because of my post count, buy yeah, I saw that link  

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## boborone (Aug 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Anyone here?
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



moi es aqui

did you see the post above your's


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

Thread died 43 minutes ago

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Thread died 43 minutes ago
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



I'm getting my mind fsked by Inception again. Loved that movie. I'm still wondering how the fsk that King's Speech won. Fsk the Oscars.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2011)

mORNING MAFIA PEOPLE!

hehe.. first post of today..
Wake up you sleepyheads


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 31, 2011)

It's Five fsking p.m. here.

I've been awake for hours.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

'Morning Dex 

Edit: And Sakai.. lol


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2011)

Morning max!
aaand afternoon sakai?


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1242800
        

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

I feel sick

@david lmao


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1242800
> 
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



hahaha! got powned there david


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

No, I'm talking about the op   

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=17143700#post17143700

Ah the OP, Well look again


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=17143700#post17143700
> 
> Ah the OP, Well look again

Click to collapse



Yeah I saw that  I would make him another color, but I'm not on my computer right now

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Yeah I saw that  I would make him another color, but I'm not on my computer right now
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



I made more  Im too broed


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I made more  Im too broed

Click to collapse



Saw it... check that thread now


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Saw it... check that thread now

Click to collapse



xD 'tis awesome


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

I was expecting a troll at the end.. And yep I got one, Pfft, an iPhone?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I was expecting a troll at the end.. And yep I got one, Pfft, an iPhone?

Click to collapse



aha... it was '09 when android wasnt so well known.... blame mr powers


also: my unvercity's poster


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

XD Also, You know this is the mafia threaad, Not th picture one


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Also, You know this is the mafia threaad, Not th picture one

Click to collapse



lol yeah... but cant find that url.... bored to search... so i post pics everywhere


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> lol yeah... but cant find that url.... bored to search... so i post pics everywhere

Click to collapse



XD Fair enough


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

nice info dex @internet 

hai all


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nice info dex @internet
> 
> hai all

Click to collapse



Hey hus

got something musical just for you


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

lmao, that was epic xD


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao, that was epic xD

Click to collapse



lol. i know


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> lol. i know

Click to collapse



post it in random image


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm somewhere with limited internet access, so yeah...
> 
> And still can't decide between Sensation and EVO 3D!

Click to collapse



Hey milad... if you really need the 3d thing then the e3d ... otherwise sensarton....
btw im thinking of trying miui official....

@husam: sure , wait a sec.... I WANT THANKS 

EDIT: ho likes my new sig?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

Huy guys! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Dude if you like your phone, don't try MIUI. It bricked my phone once and corrupted my sd ext 3 times. Don't do it. It's not even good. AOSP is much better than MIUI. Sense is way better.

Click to collapse




 bricked? how? which rom u tried?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey everyone again 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> bricked? how? which rom u tried?

Click to collapse



miui is good, 

@milad *insert noob video here*

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> miui is good,
> 
> @milad *insert noob video here*
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



-anti_megustaface.jpg-

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> -anti_megustaface.jpg-
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



hey twitch! whats up?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> -anti_megustaface.jpg-
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



 Aosp is better
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

Try them before you buy ? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hey twitch! whats up?

Click to collapse



Not much! I'm about to head out to school.  

@Maxey yes, yes it is. Would you be able to make a no megusta face meme for me? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Not much! I'm about to head out to school.
> 
> @Maxey yes, yes it is. Would you be able to make a no megusta face meme for me?
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Aha : D seeya dude, and sure, when I'm home 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @dex. The sig is okay, but y u no okay?
> 
> About EVO 3D and Sensation, I'm posting their differences and you help me decide.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey milad, just buy whatever you can afford, problem solved 


hey dev, max


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @dex. The sig is okay, but y u no okay?
> 
> About EVO 3D and Sensation, I'm posting their differences and you help me decide.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



isee... but if ORD kicks in.. what r u gonna flash?  you also know about htcs batteries...plus that all the 3d stuff may get u dizzy  id get the sensation: cheaper & better

on the desire though.. ho did u get all these problems? what did u mean by "brick" ?

also dont worry about me... im just bored amd likd that gif on the sig..... im fine..


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Aha : D seeya dude, and sure, when I'm home
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



All I want is the megusta face but instead of it saying megusta I obviously want it to say no megusta.  Where you at? 

Hey Husam  How are ya? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> All I want is the megusta face but instead of it saying megusta I obviously want it to say no megusta.  Where you at?
> 
> Hey Husam  How are ya?
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



I'm fine, my netbook isn't 

it's heating too much, started yesterday at night, thought it was windows, the same is happening in ubuntu


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm fine, my netbook isn't
> 
> it's heating too much, started yesterday at night, thought it was windows, the same is happening in ubuntu

Click to collapse



Hmmm, I'm not sure what that is. What else have you installed on there recently? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> All I want is the megusta face but instead of it saying megusta I obviously want it to say no megusta.  Where you at?
> 
> Hey Husam  How are ya?
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Sweet okay, on my way to swindon (a city kind of, with shops : p)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2011)

Lunch time guys.... 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet okay, on my way to swindon (a city kind of, with shops : p)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Watcha gonna get?  Prostitutes, or it didn't happen haha

@Dex, have fun! I wish I could have lunch! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hmmm, I'm not sure what that is. What else have you installed on there recently?
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



J# for visual studio, and wm6 sdk, nothing unusual, im gonna open it later and see if the fan has sh!t in it, like dex told me


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Sensation has plenty of ROMs, most of which devs are familiar Desire devs, and that's good, and it has Android Revolution HD, with full dual core support.
> 
> EVO 3D GSM has only 2 ROMs and none of which is even good.

Click to collapse



Well, why are you still asking what to get?  

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Watcha gonna get?  Prostitutes, or it didn't happen haha
> 
> @Dex, have fun! I wish I could have lunch!
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



XD lmao i don't have enough 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> J# for visual studio, and wm6 sdk, nothing unusual, im gonna open it later and see if the fan has sh!t in it, like dex told me

Click to collapse



That would be so unfortunate if it did...but, it would be good because that would mean it'd but something else and you just opened your NetBook for nothing haha

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lmao i don't have enough
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Awwww  Saddens my heart when a friend can't afford a prostitute.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That would be so unfortunate if it did...but, it would be good because that would mean it'd but something else and you just opened your NetBook for nothing haha
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



not software issue, I'm sure
also, have you ever had the itches that you want to open your devices and take a look at your internal hardware?


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> also, have you ever had the itches that you want to open your devices and take a look at your internal hardware?

Click to collapse



Haha that's me 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not software issue, I'm sure
> also, have you ever had the itches that you want to open your devices and take a look at your internal hardware?

Click to collapse



PLENTY of times, I did it a couple of times too. 

Ever have the urge to just completely demolish a piece of technology, just because it was expensive? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 31, 2011)

Goodmorning Mafia
@twitch, you meantioned something about allergy pills last night, but I had passed out by then anyways, I do take them, but my ragweed allergy is really bad
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning Mafia
> @twitch, you meantioned something about allergy pills last night, but I had passed out by then anyways, I do take them, but my ragweed allergy is really bad
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Morning DD  Have you retired any nasal sprays? I forgot to take mine today but they DEFINITELY help.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> PLENTY of times, I did it a couple of times too.
> 
> Ever have the urge to just completely demolish a piece of technology, just because it was expensive?
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



all the time 

also, I opened 2 phones, like 5 times, the desktop computer (infinity amounts of times) , 3 mp3 players....

hey double d


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Morning DD  Have you retired any nasal sprays? I forgot to take mine today but they DEFINITELY help.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



It's my eyes that bother me the most, so I take drops 
Also, here is some Mafia training material. I fully expect you all to try this and record your resultshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mP2YxjMZHcE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Awwww  Saddens my heart when a friend can't afford a prostitute.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Lmao, want to donate  or I could just be good looking and get a free one : p.
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey milad, hus. How are you doin? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao, want to donate  or I could just be good looking and get a free one : p.
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wow, a free prostitute. Now there's a great idea make sure to wear a full body condom

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's my eyes that bother me the most, so I take drops
> Also, here is some Mafia training material. I fully expect you all to try this and record your resultshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mP2YxjMZHcE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



XD when home  :
P
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey milad, hus. How are you doin?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



good, now itches to open the netbook although it lost the heat (cuz i opened the window)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wow, a free prostitute. Now there's a great idea make sure to wear a full body condom
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



XD don't wanna catch anything so nice idea 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @David, dude, you got any RAM issues with your Sensation?
> 
> Hi dd...!1!

Click to collapse



Nope, but I'm not multitasking much either. I usually have 1-3 apps open. 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wow, a free prostitute. Now there's a great idea make sure to wear a full body condom
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Body glove? He might as well just burn his skin off...this isn't Mr. Brightside.  Let's see if anyone actually gets that.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

Holy a<¤•© ! Im on h+, since when has vodafone had that : D 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

Damn I fail, booked doctors in the middle of a school day 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

cya later guys


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn I fail, booked doctors in the middle of a school day
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, at least you get to get out class earlier. 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

Seya hus, I'm going to byte everyone

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm off to class!  Adios! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Meh. All I can say...
> 
> @david. I don't multi task much either, but I always get Sense restarts and that, sucks balls.

Click to collapse



Oh, Sense restarts... It only happens to me after watching yt vids for 30 minutes (it doesn't happen when browsing, idk why). However, for some people it happens every time they open an app, so I'm not sure.

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 31, 2011)

Later twitch. Nd Max, I don't think I said hi... so hi
@hus, will it void your warranty? 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Well, at least you get to get out class earlier.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Its the second day back and its supposed to be private so no note from parents

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Later twitch. Nd Max, I don't think I said hi... so hi
> @hus, will it void your warranty?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Hi 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Its the second day back and its supposed to be private so no note from parents
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Doctors note should do

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @david. Dude, does your phone lag?

Click to collapse



Well, with stock ROM it wasn't as fast as I wanted, but I flashed InsertCoin and it's much better 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 31, 2011)

This thread slow today

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> This thread slow today
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yep

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Yep
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Where do you live David?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Where do you live David?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



You mean country?

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Sup "the jelly" one? .
> 
> Good day everybody

Click to collapse



Hi M_T_M  What are you doing? (I mean other than spamming XDA )

@dd 
1. Click on my avatar
2. Look at "home country"
3. ???
4. Profit  

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Later twitch. Nd Max, I don't think I said hi... so hi
> @hus, will it void your warranty?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



didn't find any warranty sticker 
and couldn't open it, damn those LG made it as sealed as (insert word here)
but was able to clean the fan, after trying so hard, there was an access to it under the keyboard -.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hi M_T_M  What are you doing? (I mean other than spamming XDA )
> 
> @dd
> 1. Click on my avatar
> ...

Click to collapse



Aha, some country I can't pronounce don't see how that profits me.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 31, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I no spammer...I ruler of this universe

Click to collapse



How does spamming make you ruler of the universe
How goes it mtm?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## arcticwolf8 (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Okay, he's cool.  We obviously expect you to spam more in this thread as well haha
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Sounds good, I'll be here whenever I'm not working 



twitch351 said:


> No that will always be Husam's position. I do want to know what wolf would like to be though.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



It appears as if capo crimini isn't taken


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

eafbucruvhhvfycdgvjmochvgsehsehctraduce uh xwgnfsuvsgcej dhcfvg ffbjobsubsjvlpfsarcxhvjk

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

arcticwolf8 said:


> Sounds good, I'll be here whenever I'm not working
> 
> 
> It appears as if capo crimini isn't taken

Click to collapse



Orrr.. Post here whilst youre working  
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> eafbucruvhhvfycdgvjmochvgsehsehctraduce uh xwgnfsuvsgcej dhcfvg ffbjobsubsjvlpfsarcxhvjk
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



palm typing?
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> palm typing?
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Bvfgkbfatvgjbukondrhcaejjo fsfjvzrj fvkxaiplvtj xfjbxdjcuobxsdgfcccjnijbvvvvvg vvsybsjvrjcdumadhjocujcauplno

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Bvfgkbfatvgjbukondrhcaejjo fsfjvzrj fvkxaiplvtj xfjbxdjcuobxsdgfcccjnijbvvvvvg vvsybsjvrjcdumadhjocujcauplno
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Ah I see now 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah I see now
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



5 internets for you if you found umad in my previous post  

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> 5 internets for you if you found umad in my previous post
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



I found it now  yay free internets

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> 5 internets for you if you found umad in my previous post
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



No internets for me then

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> No internets for me then
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Oh, before or after you pointed it out

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Also, here is some Mafia training material. I fully expect you all to try this and record your resultshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mP2YxjMZHcE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Mafia, y u no watch te video?
Seriously, it's funny sh!t
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 31, 2011)

Woohoooo for spamming i now has 2000 posts 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Mafia, y u no watch te video?
> Seriously, it's funny sh!t
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I watched is already. I'm gonna do that 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Woohoooo for spamming i now has 2000 posts
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Congratulations!

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 31, 2011)

I...
Have...
Finally...
Finished...
All...
My...
Laundry!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I...
> Have...
> Finally...
> Finished...
> ...

Click to collapse



Good for you. Now do mine

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I watched is already. I'm gonna do that
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



It's so epic eh. I can't really try that cuz I live in a small town tho.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Good for you. Now do mine
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I hope you bring me out to dinner, engage me in meaningful conversation, convince me you love me, buy a house, propose, and possibly marry me before asking me to do that.

And before I forget, anyone knows a good sex-change doctor in Thailand?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I hope you bring me out to dinner, engage me in meaningful conversation, convince me you love me, buy a house, propose, and possibly marry me before asking me to do that.
> 
> And before I forget, anyone knows a good sex-change doctor in Thailand?

Click to collapse



....the true only reasonable answer would be, why do you want to know? 

Edit: And I HOPE it doesn't have anything to do with the response you gave DD....

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> ....the true only reasonable answer would be, why do you want to know?
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



DD is asking me to be a woman. I guess he's living up to his namesake if he thinks I'll ever do it.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> DD is asking me to be a woman. I guess he's living up to his namesake if he thinks I'll ever do it.

Click to collapse



Read the edit...

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Read the edit...
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



My answer still stands. I guess the sarcasm and my look of complete and utter scorn didn't show through. I guess there can only so much expression with the use of 26 letters.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I...
> Have...
> Finally...
> Finished...
> ...

Click to collapse



whoa that's an achievement 

what about the clothes you are wearing? 

edit: also, I'll be on an off often so no need for hi 
but hello there all


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> whoa that's an achievement
> 
> what about the clothes you are wearing?

Click to collapse



I had a few unworn/clean shirts and pants.

But basically, I washed what seemed to be three weeks worth of clothes.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I hope you bring me out to dinner, engage me in meaningful conversation, convince me you love me, buy a house, propose, and possibly marry me before asking me to do that.
> 
> And before I forget, anyone knows a good sex-change doctor in Thailand?

Click to collapse



I really honestly have nothing to say to that. You left me speechless Sakai

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> My answer still stands. I guess the sarcasm and my look of complete and utter scorn didn't show through. I guess there can only so much expression with the use of 26 letters.

Click to collapse



Wow, complete and utter scorn. Can't take a little joke? I thought you were un-trollable

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I really honestly have nothing to say to that. You left me speechless Sakai
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I get that a lot. Although usually from women, though.



deliriousDroid said:


> Wow, complete and utter scorn. Can't take a little joke? I thought you were un-trollable
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Lolx. I think it is you who couldn't get the joke. I injected a massive dosage of my regular Brit humour into it. I guess you're more American than Brit, so here's a picture instead:


----------



## arcticwolf8 (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Orrr.. Post here whilst youre working
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I am doing so right now lol


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 31, 2011)

arcticwolf8 said:


> I am doing so right now lol

Click to collapse



Greetings new member.

I am bored. 

Entertain me.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lolx. I think it is you who couldn't get the joke. I injected a massive dosage of my regular Brit humour into it. I guess you're more American than Brit, so here's a picture instead:

Click to collapse



I said take, not get. Big difference there You do seem kinda cranky though, are you really that bored?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I said take, not get. Big difference there You do seem kinda cranky though, are you really that bored?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yup. I am that bored. My friends' (whatever that's left of them) theorizes that when I run out of sheer puppy-like happiness, I regress into the ultimate black hole of negativity; born of boredom, a deep disregard of people's sensitivities and a complete lack of holding back my words. 

Oh, and I usually respond to jokes. I'm not un-trollable; it's just that my background in D&D demands that I kill trolls with fire or acid. You choose. Tee-hee.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @david. Looks like I'm buying Sensation then.
> 
> @all. Hi!
> 
> @sakai. Get yourself a joker. Besides you're on the interwebs, there are plenty of things to entertain yourself with here. (pr0n xD)

Click to collapse



Nah. I can't watch pr0n. Made a promise to keep myself on the holy side of things. (Yes, husam, let the name calling begin).

Besides, it's not getting something to entertain me, it is more finding something worth pursuing. Watching a movie or playing a game is nice, but it's more like an enjoyable distraction rather than something worth focusing on.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yup. I am that bored. My friends' (whatever that's left of them) theorizes that when I run out of sheer puppy-like happiness, I regress into the ultimate black hole of negativity; born of boredom, a deep disregard of people's sensitivities and a complete lack of holding back my words.
> 
> Oh, and I usually respond to jokes. I'm not un-trollable; it's just that my background in D&D demands that I kill trolls with fire or acid. You choose. Tee-hee.

Click to collapse



I think fire would be quicker, so fire 
And yes, that does seem to describe you, your few friends know you well. And that you can be thankful for. 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 31, 2011)

Me camping.haha

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I think fire would be quicker, so fire
> And yes, that does seem to describe you, your few friends know you well. And that you can be thankful for.
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yup. So internet trolls should either be flamed or treated with acidic scorn and sarcasm. 

^My new siggy once I figure it out properly.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2011)

If I have to look at another cab...gas delivery receipt or driver's sheet mai head will 'splode... 
On another note.....My Dad bought the Galaxy tab 10.1 and I convinced him to trade me for a cr-48


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 31, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> If I have to look at another cab...gas delivery receipt or driver's sheet mai head will 'splode...
> On another note.....My Dad bought the Galaxy tab 10.1 and I convinced him to trade me for a cr-48

Click to collapse



Me jelly. I want a tab.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Me jelly. I want a tab.

Click to collapse



I WAS jelly.....until I offer trade.....and He say....YES!!!!!!!!!!!
Also....Hi!


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2011)

AND....considering I haz 2 (well, technically one is Sparky's  ) I am sending Him mine and I can STILL use Sparky's! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!
Nao all I need to do is catch this damn gas thief and well.....HAPPY DAYS PEOPLE!


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Me jelly too bd! also hai!
> 
> OK, to finish my survey on Sensation, are you happy with it?

Click to collapse



YES!!!!!!!!!! ME <3 Sensation! YOU BUY NAO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arcticwolf8 (Aug 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Greetings new member.
> 
> I am bored.
> 
> Entertain me.

Click to collapse



*Inserts various apple products into commercial microwave and pushes start*


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> k but only if u give me cookeh!
> 
> But seriously, my dad wants to buy me Desire. Should I sell it?

Click to collapse



I generally ALWAYS keep a backup phone (USUALLY....just in case....also cuz I iz crackflaher and moar fones 2 flash is happiness) but you should do what you think fits your situation....Maybe sell to your Dad...that way you can still visit it... (I <3 mai fones and need help  )


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Me jelly too bd! also hai!
> 
> OK, to finish my survey on Sensation, are you happy with it?

Click to collapse



Just one thing... Do you do a lot of web browsing in landscape (connected to wi-fi)? Death grip could be a serious problem if you do (it's not annoying to me because I use it only in portrait)

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 31, 2011)

arcticwolf8 said:


> *Inserts various apple products into commercial microwave and pushes start*

Click to collapse



Boring. If I wanted apples in my microwave, I'd order an Apple Pie. Something else, please.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I was gonna sell the poor bastard anyway... I need the money to buy me a Sensation... But yeah let's keep it "in the family xD".
> 
> I also have a backup phone, a Nokia 2720 fold (LOL).

Click to collapse



SGS2 FTW for me.


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Like I said yesterday, F**K Samsung.

Click to collapse



Your hatred towards Samsung is very much unfounded. They are, after all, just another company out to take my money.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

Samsung ftw


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I usually use landscape, would you tell me holding what part of it causes death grip?

Click to collapse



The plastic at the top. It's pretty bad on mine. However, there are people saying theirs doesn't have it. Maybe it depends on the router

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> The plastic at the top. It's pretty bad on mine. However, there are people saying theirs doesn't have it. Maybe it depends on the router
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



MY DZ had one at the top too


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> i usually use landscape, would you tell me holding what part of it causes death grip?

Click to collapse



not all sensations have this issue! Mine does not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

ohi bd 
what's up sis?


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> not all sensations have this issue! Mine does not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Yeah I know, I mentioned that before. Do you think getting a new back cover will solve it? I also want to make it brushed aluminium and will have a spare if I screw up  

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ohi bd
> what's up sis?

Click to collapse



HAI my brother from another mother!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> MY DZ had one at the top too

Click to collapse



Same, left side, top, blocks Wi-Fi, and also bottom of back, but you just learn to hold it differently and all is fine

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't hate it... I just like HTC better. The f**k Samsung thing is just to show that I won't be buying any phones other than HTC, ever. But if someone asks me to suggest some good phones to him, I'd suggest Samsung.

Click to collapse



Well that makes sense


----------



## arcticwolf8 (Aug 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Boring. If I wanted apples in my microwave, I'd order an Apple Pie. Something else, please.

Click to collapse



Hmm....


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> HAI my brother from another mother!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



lol, I miss that show

anyway, how are you feeling today?
caught the gas thief?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Same, left side, top, blocks Wi-Fi, and also bottom of back, but you just learn to hold it differently and all is fine
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeah, Whats worse though with the DZ, is that it's a mainly landscape phone.. That fails


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Same, left side, top, blocks Wi-Fi, and also bottom of back, but you just learn to hold it differently and all is fine
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Haha I also learned to hold it different (yeah, unacceptable for a high end phone, idc) and it's not that bad anymore.

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Yeah I know, I mentioned that before. Do you think getting a new back cover will solve it? I also want to make it brushed aluminium and will have a spare if I screw up
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



I have no clue....Get another back cover...having a spare never hurt. Look I know you said that not all Sensations have this but I think that when people hear that they shy away from a beautiful phone because SOME people have the issue. Now, I'm not saying it doesn't suck if you have it (IT BLOWS ACTUALLY) but stuff like that just makes me nuts! Maybe I'm lucky I get really good phones and I get a new phone on average every 8-9 months....


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have no clue....Get another back cover...having a spare never hurt. Look I know you said that not all Sensations have this but I think that when people hear that they shy away from a beautiful phone because SOME people have the issue. Now, I'm not saying it doesn't suck if you have it (IT BLOWS ACTUALLY) but stuff like that just makes me nuts! Maybe I'm lucky I get really good phones and I get a new phone on average every 8-9 months....

Click to collapse



Alright I'll try to contact them. I hope they won't request my cc number or sending the old one back 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Alright I'll try to contact them. I hope they won't request my cc number or sending the old one back
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



If HTC wants $$$.... buy one on amazon or ebay...They r usually a little cheaper


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> If HTC wants $$$.... buy one on amazon or ebay...

Click to collapse



If they say I need to send my old one back, I'll try again later. If they give me the same answer every time, I'll just give up. I don't want to and can't pay for the cover (I don't have a cc, I'm still young) 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> If they say I need to send my old one back, I'll try again later. If they give me the same answer every time, I'll just give up. I don't want to and can't pay for the cover (I don't have a cc, I'm still young)
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



No paypal??


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> If they say I need to send my old one back, I'll try again later. If they give me the same answer every time, I'll just give up. I don't want to and can't pay for the cover (I don't have a cc, I'm still young)
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



debit card?


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No paypal??

Click to collapse



Nope, I keep all my money here in my room  I don't need a cc anyway, except for things like that

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> debit card?

Click to collapse



Well I have no idea what this is (and don't post that noob video again)

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 31, 2011)

It's a card that reduces the balance in your savings account as you spend, instead of putting the money in a special account in which you will have to settle with the bank as when the deadline approaches.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2011)

My Dad shipped the Tab....YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! I'm shipping mai cr-48 tomorrow....


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm sleepy good night.

Click to collapse



Good night 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm sleepy good night.

Click to collapse



Nighty nite........


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It's a card that reduces the balance in your savings account as you spend, instead of putting the money in a special account in which you will have to settle with the bank as when the deadline approaches.

Click to collapse



So that's a no for me then. Anyway like I said before, I wont pay

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Same, left side, top, blocks Wi-Fi, and also bottom of back, but you just learn to hold it differently and all is fine
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Hello DD!!! 


arcticwolf8 said:


> Hmm....

Click to collapse



Hello new member articwolf 



MacaronyMax said:


> debit card?

Click to collapse



Hey max how goes it? 



idavid_ said:


> Well I have no idea what this is (and don't post that noob video again)
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Hey david 


sakai4eva said:


> It's a card that reduces the balance in your savings account as you spend, instead of putting the money in a special account in which you will have to settle with the bank as when the deadline approaches.

Click to collapse



hey Sakai nice to see you 


Babydoll25 said:


> My Dad shipped the Tab....YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! I'm shipping mai cr-48 tomorrow....

Click to collapse



Thats awesome BD!!! And hello how you doing? 



m1l4droid said:


> I'm sleepy good night.

Click to collapse



Night milad  Y u always leave  





Hello to husam and anyone that is going to pop on or i missed


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> My Dad shipped the Tab....YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! I'm shipping mai cr-48 tomorrow....

Click to collapse



Who to?! 

Hey dave


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey david. 

So sorry to do this when you JUST got in, but I'ma gonna need to sleep. My wrinkles are showing, according to my sister.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey david.
> 
> So sorry to do this when you JUST got in, but I'ma gonna need to sleep. My wrinkles are showing, according to my sister.

Click to collapse



no worries see u later ill be online for 6 hours of work


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello DD!!!
> 
> 
> Hello new member articwolf
> ...

Click to collapse




I'm okay....How r u?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm okay....How r u?

Click to collapse



A little tired, didnt sleep very comfy last night, TOO HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!  

But on the bright side this is my last day of work til next tuesday and going on a fishing trip


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello DD!!!
> 
> 
> Hello new member articwolf
> ...

Click to collapse



and hello to you too sir


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Who to?!
> 
> Hey dave

Click to collapse



I'm shipping to my Dad...We r trading...Galaxy Tab 10.1 4 cr-48


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> and hello to you too sir

Click to collapse



I want cool Mafia pic (with my title) like you haz....


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> A little tired, didnt sleep very comfy last night, TOO HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But on the bright side this is my last day of work til next tuesday and going on a fishing trip

Click to collapse



Sleep on da roof??????????


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sleep on da roof??????????

Click to collapse



no way to get on the roof of my apartment building... plus i think it i will be hotter considering no ac


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 31, 2011)

Att tmo deal just got blocked! 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Att tmo deal just got blocked!
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



It DIDN'T get blocked. The DoJ sued AT&T over the deal....


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> no way to get on the roof of my apartment building... plus i think it i will be hotter considering no ac

Click to collapse



I've slept on mai deck...It's actually cooler....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've slept on mai deck...It's actually cooler....

Click to collapse



U no live in AZ


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I want cool Mafia pic (with my title) like you haz....

Click to collapse



looking.............


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> U no live in AZ

Click to collapse



No...I live in NJ.....


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> looking.............

Click to collapse



I want nice one like u haz....


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> looking.............

Click to collapse



sry couldn't find one


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sry couldn't find one

Click to collapse



You make one???????????


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## watt9493 (Aug 31, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It DIDN'T get blocked. The DoJ sued AT&T over the deal....

Click to collapse



The text from fox that I got said it was blocked

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## arcticwolf8 (Aug 31, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello new member articwolf

Click to collapse



Hello there


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> The text from fox that I got said it was blocked
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



They are SUING to TRY and block it....It's NOT blocked (yet...)
EDIT: It won't be either...this is a political ploy so AT&T "plays ball" and submits to demands for asset reallocation ect,....blah blah blah


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey again  Ubuntu won't install anything like a good ubuntu should


----------



## RinZo (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey again  Ubuntu won't install anything like a good ubuntu should

Click to collapse



BAD ubuntu BAD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

RinZo said:


> BAD ubuntu BAD

Click to collapse



XD It is  Not even MP3 codecs so I can't hear my music! ;eek: I tried fedora too, No me gusta


----------



## RinZo (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD It is  Not even MP3 codecs so I can't hear my music! ;eek: I tried fedora too, No me gusta

Click to collapse



Def. can't go without music.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Def. can't go without music.

Click to collapse



Hey Rinzo 

Where have u been? Yesterday it was a spam party


----------



## RinZo (Aug 31, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey Rinzo
> 
> Where have u been? Yesterday it was a spam party

Click to collapse



Hey davey dave.

I've mostly just stopped in to read lately.  Been working later at work than usual.  But I have today and tomorrow off so I'll be around.


----------



## RinZo (Aug 31, 2011)

About to play some COD though woop


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

Ahh Eclipse was downloading, Might have been it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

RinZo said:


> About to play some COD though woop

Click to collapse



Console? And what one?


----------



## RinZo (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahh Eclipse was downloading, Might have been it

Click to collapse



Twilght saga??? hah


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Twilght saga??? hah

Click to collapse



XD no!  This http://www.eclipse.org/ but from the Software Centre place, So I guess thigns must be in a que and wait for the first to finish


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Hey davey dave.
> 
> I've mostly just stopped in to read lately.  Been working later at work than usual.  But I have today and tomorrow off so I'll be around.

Click to collapse



nice!

Ill be away from tomorrow to tuesday on fishing trip 

I might post if i get signal on the houseboat and ill tether to my laptop and post


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

.. and then he had music...  Works.. I feel stupid 

Hey dave and anyone else online 


Edit:  Damn, Now to re-learn some java basics.. i forgot them.. 6 months later


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> .. and then he had music...  Works.. I feel stupid
> 
> Hey dave and anyone else online
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lolz I smell fail somewhere nearby 

Hey everyone! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Lolz I smell fail somewhere nearby
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



XD Hey Twitch


----------



## RinZo (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Lolz I smell fail somewhere nearby
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse





Hey twich and max.  Hows everyones wednesday evening?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Hey Twitch

Click to collapse



Hey bud!  How's it going?  I'm not happy with weather, why can't it be prefect? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Hey twich and max.  Hows everyones wednesday evening?

Click to collapse



Hey Rinzo!  I'm all hot and sweaty  Kinda sweaty at least. No megusta....speaking of which, Maxey...that picture? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hey Rinzo!  I'm all hot and sweaty  Kinda sweaty at least. No megusta....speaking of which, Maxey...that picture?
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



I love AC.  I don't know what I would do without.  I get very angry when hot


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hey bud!  How's it going?  I'm not happy with weather, why can't it be prefect?
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



I can't see the weather here, It's all dark  But Alrihgt thanks  For yous?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I love AC.  I don't know what I would do without.  I get very angry when hot

Click to collapse



I do too, my frustration rises and I get EXTREMELY irate. It's not a pretty sign because with comes unmeasurable amounts of sarcasm and not enough patience to match it.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm watching "Home Alone 3" right now hahaha


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I can't see the weather here, It's all dark  But Alrihgt thanks  For yous?

Click to collapse





-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I'm watching "Home Alone 3" right now hahaha

Click to collapse



Classic. Is that the one where he goes to NYC? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



How are you  Simply put 


Also

```
public class apples {
	public static void main(String Args[]){
		System.out.println("Sup Mafia");
	}
}
```

All that to say "Sup Mafia"  xD


----------



## RinZo (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Classic. Is that the one where he goes to NYC?
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



I think that might be 2?  The one with the bird lady.  I don't remember this one very much all I know is they're looking for this chip right now and they're going to chicago.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> How are you  Simply put
> 
> 
> Also
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm hot, muggy, irritated, and hoping you'll make that nomegusta meme later today haha

I know  That's not that much work....don't be lazy. 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I think that might be 2?  The one with the bird lady.  I don't remember this one very much all I know is they're looking for this chip right now and they're going to chicago.

Click to collapse



Yeah I think that is number 2  The bird lady....creepy haha

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I'm hot, muggy, irritated, and hoping you'll make that nomegusta meme later today haha
> 
> I know  That's not that much work....don't be lazy.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



But for 2 words?  and sure


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> How are you  Simply put
> 
> 
> Also
> ...

Click to collapse



Fixed that for you 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Fixed that for you
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



My way still works! Howeer thank you for your knowledge  But does that not devote the whole string to that bit of text?

Also.. Google Y U MOVE ADB LOCATION  Since I last used anyway


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi I'm Back.... So is everyone gonna leave nao?? 

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak....realize this....or suffer the consequences


----------



## RinZo (Aug 31, 2011)

WOW Scarlett Johanson is in this movie and she is sooo young.


----------



## RinZo (Aug 31, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi I'm Back.... So is everyone gonna leave nao??
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak....realize this....or suffer the consequences

Click to collapse



Oh hai BD.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> My way still works! Howeer thank you for your knowledge  But does that not devote the whole string to that bit of text?
> 
> Also.. Google Y U MOVE ADB LOCATION  Since I last used anyway

Click to collapse



Not sure, don't care haha I'll learn about that tomorrow...or Friday  

@Babydoll hi! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi 
Twitch 
RinZo 
I need a new keyboard (not swype)
All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak....realize this....or suffer the consequences


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

sup all










MacaronyMax said:


> How are you  Simply put
> 
> 
> Also
> ...

Click to collapse



C# isn't any better  xD

```
using System;
using System.Collections.Generic;
using System.Text;

namespace Something
{
    class Program
    {
        static void Main(string[] args)
        {
            Console.WriteLine("Sup Mafia");
        }
    }
}
```


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi I'm Back.... So is everyone gonna leave nao??
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak....realize this....or suffer the consequences

Click to collapse



Hey BD 


twitch351 said:


> Not sure, don't care haha I'll learn about that tomorrow...or Friday
> 
> @Babydoll hi!
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Noob  Jk Well good luck with your classes


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sup all
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XD Haha So it's not, PHP, however, is so simple, I forgot though  Hey hus


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sup all
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah they are all pretty similar.  

That's what I love about coding languages.  

@Maxey, and I'm technically a noob, but I guarantee you are one too haha And you previously learned this....

@BD, I don't know...I'm strictly Swype.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 31, 2011)

whats crackin husam


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Yeah they are all pretty similar.
> 
> That's what I love about coding languages.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XD haha You are correct , Complete noob, Could do A tiny useless java applet a couple months ago but now i forgot haha


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2011)

See what I mean....  

All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak....realize this....or suffer the consequences


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Haha So it's not, PHP, however, is so simple, I forgot though  Hey hus

Click to collapse



oh you mean this?

```
<?
echo("Sup Mafia");
?>
```



twitch351 said:


> Yeah they are all pretty similar.
> 
> That's what I love about coding languages.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol, that's why I chose a major with all those programming languages 



@rinzo, nothing, just chilling, wbu?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> See what I mean....
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak....realize this....or suffer the consequences

Click to collapse



What do you mean? I am still here, and I replied...is I not good enough for you?! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> See what I mean....
> 
> All your OT are belong to Pipsqueak....realize this....or suffer the consequences

Click to collapse



Huh? 

How's the stock android keyboard, I actually like


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oh you mean this?
> 
> ```
> <?
> ...

Click to collapse



Same here.  I'm going to enjoy that, aren't I? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oh you mean this?
> 
> ```
> <?
> ...

Click to collapse




Same, same.  Kind of bored.  I think I'll eat something!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oh you mean this?
> 
> ```
> <?
> ...

Click to collapse



That's is Hus xD You know php?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Same, same.  Kind of bored.  I think I'll eat something!

Click to collapse



You're going to get fat, and I'll poke your fat fatty fat stomach! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You're going to get fat, and I'll poke your fat fatty fat stomach!
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



XD lmao 


Fatty mcfatfat


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> That's is Hus xD You know php?

Click to collapse



yeah, but not very much, isn't that why I was admin in your forum in the first place?


----------



## RinZo (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You're going to get fat, and I'll poke your fat fatty fat stomach!
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Haha I'll never get fat!  I'm pretty active, at least I think so.


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Haha I'll never get fat!  I'm pretty active, at least I think so.

Click to collapse



That's what they all say...then Maxey will start calling you Fatty McLardfatpie...

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, but not very much, isn't that why I was admin in your forum in the first place?

Click to collapse



XD lmao, Oh yeah


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lmao, Oh yeah

Click to collapse



The curse! It reappears! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> The curse! It reappears!
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Lmao xD That's forgetfullness


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That's what they all say...then Maxey will start calling you Fatty McLardfatpie...
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



That I will


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao xD That's forgetfullness

Click to collapse



we all have that @dev


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao xD That's forgetfullness

Click to collapse



Meh it's the same thing haha For you at least 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Meh it's the same thing haha For you at least
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



XD


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

Guys! I need exactly one more post after this one to get 10000 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Guys! I need exactly one more post after this one to get 10000
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



CUUURSE lmao, you mean 100 right? XD


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Guys! I need exactly one more post after this one to get 10000
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



More like 100 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> More like 100
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



tehe  Hey david


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Guys! I need exactly one more post after this one to get 10000
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



The Curse?


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

OR....OR, it could be the heat. And the fact that I was walking and texting.  99.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> OR....OR, it could be the heat. And the fact that I was walking and texting.  99.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



We'll let you off this time


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> OR....OR, it could be the heat. And the fact that I was walking and texting.  99.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



99 is nothing


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> We'll let you off this time

Click to collapse



Let me off? I'm the don  I let myself off, constantly.  haha 98

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Let me off? I'm the don  I let myself off, constantly.  haha 98
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



XD yes, sir  Sorry for questioning your abilit as the don to forgive yourself and anyone you may wish  lol


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

macaronymax said:


> xd yes, sir  sorry for questioning your abilit as the don to forgive yourself and anyone you may wish  lol

Click to collapse



coward!!

You're never off to me devan!


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD yes, sir  Sorry for questioning your abilit as the don to forgive yourself and anyone you may wish  lol

Click to collapse



That's right, like a boss haha It's okay, you're forgiven  

97

@Husam, stfu I don't care that you're a good couple hundred posts ahead of me, it's still a big number haha 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> coward!!
> 
> You're never off to me devan!

Click to collapse



I could always give Milad your position? Or do you not remember that I know what Sakai knows about you...? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> coward!!
> 
> You're never off to me devan!

Click to collapse



Stfu ! XD 



twitch351 said:


> That's right, like a boss haha It's okay, you're forgiven
> 
> 97
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I could always give Milad your position? Or do you not remember that I know what Sakai knows about you...?
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



actually, I don't even know what he knows, I should ask him sometime


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> actually, I don't even know what he knows, I should ask him sometime

Click to collapse



No twitch should just post it here because I didn't see


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> actually, I don't even know what he knows, I should ask him sometime

Click to collapse



Did you forget already? I actually did too.... haha

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Did you forget already? I actually did too.... haha
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



I didn't...  But I don't have evidence  (quote/screenshot)

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I didn't...  But I don't have evidence  (quote/screenshot)
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Remind us

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Remind us
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok... When husam called someone a fag, sakai laughed at him and threated he will go through his archives. A little more clear now? 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## arcticwolf8 (Aug 31, 2011)

*I'll just leave this here.
*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ok... When husam called someone a fag, sakai laughed at him and threated he will go through his archives. A little more clear now?
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Ah xD I think so lmao

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

arcticwolf8 said:


> *I'll just leave this here.
> *

Click to collapse



Dude, that's old 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

arcticwolf8 said:


> *I'll just leave this here.
> *

Click to collapse



XD twice today lmao : D :
(
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## arcticwolf8 (Aug 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Dude, that's old
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Says the guy with Nyan Cat in his sig


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ok... When husam called someone a fag, sakai laughed at him and threated he will go through his archives. A little more clear now?
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



No! Not even close....

@Arcticwolf why would you do that to your own group?! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD twice today lmao : D :
> (
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lol, which one was the first?

@idave, yeah i think it does


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

I would thank that post but unfortunately can't (arctic)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, which one was the first?
> 
> @idave, yeah i think it does

Click to collapse



a thread I saw 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

arcticwolf8 said:


> Says the guy with Nyan Cat in his sig

Click to collapse



Nyan cat is some months old. How old is rick roll? 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## RinZo (Aug 31, 2011)

That song will never get old


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> No! Not even close....
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Ask sakai then 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ask sakai then
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



I may just do that. But for now, I nap. 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## RinZo (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I may just do that. But for now, I nap.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Good night  err nap rather.


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 31, 2011)

Alright guys, I'm going. First day of school tomorrow  Good night

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## arcticwolf8 (Aug 31, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> No! Not even close....
> 
> @Arcticwolf why would you do that to your own group?!
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



I suppose I am a bit of a troll, no harm is intended... Unless there are Apple products around.



idavid_ said:


> Nyan cat is some months old. How old is rick roll?
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Almost as old as the game XD


----------



## RinZo (Aug 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Alright guys, I'm going. First day of school tomorrow  Good night
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Good luck!!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

later dev, idave


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2011)

arcticwolf8 said:


> I suppose I am a bit of a troll, no harm is intended... Unless there are Apple products around.
> 
> 
> 
> Almost as old as the game XD

Click to collapse



Fvck you! Again!  lmao  XD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2011)

arcticwolf8 said:


> I suppose I am a bit of a troll, no harm is intended... Unless there are Apple products around.

Click to collapse




Someone say apple


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

the one on the right looks way more healthier


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the one on the right looks way more healthier

Click to collapse



LMAO exactly


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey guys 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



pssst... hey devan


u=


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> pssst... hey devan
> 
> 
> u=

Click to collapse








They're finally learning! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey dev, doesn't look like you'll hit 10000 tonight

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey dev, doesn't look like you'll hit 10000 tonight
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Hi DD  Nah, probably not tonight, unless we have a spam fest. 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hi DD  Nah, probably not tonight, unless we have a spam fest.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Doesn't look like that will happen either. Quiet here tonight. I'm going to bed early again I think

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> They're finally learning!
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



that actually looks more like something rule 34-ish


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 1, 2011)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahhaha

I slept for more than 12 hours.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah me too! I slept for 12.5 hours! Boy I needed it!

Click to collapse



Hoorah for long deserved sleep!


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 1, 2011)

morning guys

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok, first day of school was really boring. I didn't know anyone (new school) so I was quiet most of the time

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 1, 2011)

Just charm them all 

Abet form me HTC Dserie witf lé help of Swype and lé XDA app. Plis frogive typpos.


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 1, 2011)

Guys, help him/her die 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1244222
 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 1, 2011)

Lolx This is why I stay away from dev forums. Lolx.


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lolx This is why I stay away from dev forums. Lolx.

Click to collapse



Well, off-topic isn't much better 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 1, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Well, off-topic isn't much better
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



How is not better? Here I can bash anyone who dares step into my domain.


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> How is not better? Here I can bash anyone who dares step into my domain.

Click to collapse



Haha alright, fair enough 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 1, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Haha alright, fair enough
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Stay away from my eminence. I can't guarantee anyone can/will survive a full blast when I'm running at max powah. 

Anyway, enough of me being humble; what's up lately?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys, good afternoon.
> 
> I slept for another 2 hours 2 day.  Yay! I'm a little sick though, a little cold.

Click to collapse



How do you get a cold in the desert?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> How do you get a cold in the desert?

Click to collapse



I thought deserts got cold at nighttime. And morning everyone. It's raining today

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> WTF you talking about Where the f*ck is the dessert?

Click to collapse



You know, hell on earth, middle east... you do live in a hot area right?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> By hell on earth, I didn't mean hot place, I meant crappy place. Please search on the internet for Iran, it's not entirely desert, Tehran is actually a 4 season city. All mid-east is not desert, Turkey e.g. is a cold country.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Ah, okay, just me being uninformed thanks

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey  waiting

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2011)

hey guys 
look what I did...  




			
				the_scotsman said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> that signature image is ridiculously big. Can you please remove it.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse





 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hey guys
> look what I did...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XD lmao it is big 

Twss

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What do you mean? I am still here, and I replied...is I not good enough for you?!
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



That was before you replied. Sorry. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 1, 2011)

Also hi....waiting fer a cab...(perks of working @ a cab co....cheap cabs )

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 1, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Good day fellers and señoritas

Click to collapse



Hi MTM. How are you?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## RinZo (Sep 1, 2011)

Sup ladies!!!

and MtM


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lmao it is big
> 
> Twss
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Haha... Maybe..   

Also... Hi bd!.long time no see... 

Id love to stay and spam here.. but ive got to go now guys...  Duty call... C ya later 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## RinZo (Sep 1, 2011)

dexter I hate your sig haha


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hey guys
> look what I did...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is your sig supposed to be 3D? It looks all weird

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll just leave this here....

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Sep 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'll just leave this here....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



You bought Samsung! 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'll just leave this here....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nice one BD. You have my shipping address?


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nice one BD. You have my shipping address?

Click to collapse



No! But she has mine 

Hey everybody! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 1, 2011)

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Is your sig supposed to be 3D? It looks all weird
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



never mind, on the computer now, and i see it needed flash 
\


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 1, 2011)

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 1, 2011)

Aha, sup mtm, if I where to breath these cow "fumes" I don't think anything would actually happen
Oh, and hai twitch, back from school?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Aha, sup mtm, if I where to breath these cow "fumes" I don't think anything would actually happen
> Oh, and hai twitch, back from school?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



It actually does get you high haha

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Nada mas  Estoy consado, y quiero me duermo. Pero....todos es bueno  ¿y tu tambien?
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



oh yeah and when I write in Arabic, I should provide translation


also hi


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oh yeah and when I write in Arabic, I should provide translation
> 
> 
> also hi

Click to collapse



You didn't when you were writing in binary. So suck it haha

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 1, 2011)

boborone said:


> You bought Samsung!
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



I didn't BUY anything.....I traded my Dad his Galaxy Tab (10.1) for my cr-48 

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You didn't when you were writing in binary. So suck it haha
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



nope.jpg


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 1, 2011)

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 1, 2011)

Okay.....I ha returned......miss me?

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nope.jpg

Click to collapse



From Sakai:


-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Okay.....I ha returned......miss me?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hi  Babydoll! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hi  Babydoll!
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Hi my ninja Nana. How goes it?

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi my ninja Nana. How goes it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium

Click to collapse




-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 1, 2011)

The word friend was supposed ta be in mai last post....typing on this screen will take sum getting used too....

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I'm tired beyond belief. Is it weird that I'm more tired on my shortest day?
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



No. You always feel like you need to get more done in less time on "shorter" days.....at least I do. Pipsqueak says hi.....

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. You always feel like you need to get more done in less time on "shorter" days.....at least I do. Pipsqueak says hi.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hi pipsqueak! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It actually does get you high haha
> 
> And yep, I'm done early today
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



You know from experience? and nice nice. I still have 5 more hours

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hi pipsqueak! I'll be napping soon, for certain.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak approves of naps.....  NAPS, THAT SHOULD HAVE SAID NAPS! (It does now that I've edited mai post....)

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I've been playing Angry Birds for the past 5 hours... I got all 3 stars on the new Seasons update but 1 level... It's a huge pain in the ass.... Almost impossible to beat! I can say 2 hours of the time I was playing was solely given to that infamous level.... I ****ing hate it! AAAHHHH!

Click to collapse



You and Sparky should talk.....He's star happy when He plays angry birds.......

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm feeling kinda strange... Must be because of that electroshock 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 1, 2011)

Angry birds is not fun...also hi guys  Good nap. ALSO, Maxey isn't the best ot member, but he is awesome 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Angry birds is not fun...also hi guys  Good nap, that is Devan approved. ALSO, Maxey isn't the best ot member, but he is awesome
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Hey twitch.! What's up?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey twitch.! What's up?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Tired, hungry, crave brains, you know, the usual...

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Tired, hungry, crave brains, you know, the usual...
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Too many classes I guess, huh? ...  Man I got electroshocked for good today  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Too many classes I guess, huh? ...  Man I got electroshocked for good today
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Why did you get shocked? 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Why did you get shocked?
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Because I was playing with my old laptops charger...I opened it and sometime I  decided that I should test it... So I plugged it in... Then I was shaking/dancing  a bit.... but at last thanks to the fuses the power went down... and so I am here talking to you instead of somewhere else... 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 1, 2011)

What does that teach you Dex? 

Thank goodness you're okay.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What does that teach you Dex?
> 
> Thank goodness you're okay.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Weird thing:  I kinda liked it 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Weird thing:  I kinda liked it
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Sadomasochism? That's something you should take that up with TRIM...

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Sadomasochism? That's something you should take that up with TRIM...
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



I wouldn't say it sadomasochism, since I would never stick my fingers to a plug... Plus that TRIM only has a whip, not a shock machine  

@Milad: Don't you think it's strange?  Maybe it's because the heart rate rises and andrenaline rush? hi btw 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I wouldn't say it sadomasochism, since I would never stick my fingers to a plug... Plus that TRIM only has a whip, not a shock machine
> 
> @Milad: Don't you think it's strange?  Maybe it's because the heart rate rises and andrenaline rush? hi btw
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But if you like pain, and do things to intentionally to acquire that pain, then you're must likely a sadomasochist.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Milad! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Too many classes I guess, huh? ...  Man I got electroshocked for good today
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



no it's because that GIF in  your sig is also linked


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> But if you like pain, and do things to intentionally to acquire that pain, then you're must likely a sadomasochist.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



But that's the strange thing...  It didn't hurt at all... It's just that strange feeling because of the muscle spasms(don't know if that last one makes sense in English... ) 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> But that's the strange thing...  It didn't hurt at all... It's just that strange feeling because of the muscle spasms(don't know if that last one makes sense in English... )
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



It makes perfect sense. Why wouldn't it...?  And yeah, then you probably just had a small amount of current flow through you.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no it's because that GIF in  your sig is also linked

Click to collapse



Hi hus!  Why the....  is everyone complaining about that?  Mr Scots , Mtm and now you? 






nevermind. I got rid of it....

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hi hus!  Why the....  is everyone complaining about that?  Mr Scots , Mtm and now you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you sir

it's slowing my netbook, I like it, but i accidentally clicked on it and bam, new tab 


anyway, hai all, wazap?


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thank you sir
> 
> it's slowing my netbook, I like it, but i accidentally clicked on it and bam, new tab
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How's your netbook?  Still getting hot?

@ twitch:  probably... just enough to make me dance for 10-15 secs, make my hand air drumming and getting my heart mad  


Edit:  but I did  busted a myth though...  Your hair don't rise when electroshocked...  You have to use styling gel... XD 


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> How's your netbook?  Still getting hot?
> 
> @ twitch:  probably... just enough to make me dance for 10-15 secs, make my hand air drumming and getting my heart mad
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it does, you just need more static electricity. Haven't you seen it happen? I personally witnessed it.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> How's your netbook?  Still getting hot?
> 
> @ twitch:  probably... just enough to make me dance for 10-15 secs, make my hand air drumming and getting my heart mad
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it's fine now, i think the fan was not sitting good in it's place or something, it's fixed now, after 1/2 opening and closing it, couldn't open it all, LG sucks, really hard to disassemble

and there is access to the fan from under the keyboard

and normal electricity does not rise your hair


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Yes it does, you just need more static electricity. Haven't you seen it happen? I personally witnessed it.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Using static electricity yes... Happened to me on the car many times...But I doubt if it can happen using flowing... at least in the loads a home network of 220v can supply 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's fine now, i think the fan was not sitting good in it's place or something, it's fixed now, after 1/2 opening and closing it, couldn't open it all, LG sucks, really hard to disassemble
> 
> and there is access to the fan from under the keyboard
> 
> and normal electricity does not rise your hair

Click to collapse



Nice to hear that I 1/2 spotted the problem  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nice to hear that I 1/2 spotted the problem
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



yeah lol


one tip: DO NOT BUY LG LAPTOPS THEY SUCK! and no support in the website makes them suck more


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah lol
> 
> 
> one tip: DO NOT BUY LG LAPTOPS THEY SUCK! and no support in the website makes them suck more

Click to collapse



Thanks for the tip  

Edit: has anyone seen that guy who is posting like crazy rage posts against Mike channon? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Thanks for the tip
> 
> Edit: has anyone seen that guy who is posting like crazy rage posts against Mike channon?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, links?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 2, 2011)

Morning guys.

I have new resolutions for the rest of the year:
1. Be awesomer at bass.
2. Finish up my ACCA.

Any thoughts?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> I have new resolutions for the rest of the year:
> 1. Be awesomer at bass.
> ...

Click to collapse



yes
1)hold your breath for 10 minutes
2)die


sup mate?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes
> 1)hold your breath for 10 minutes
> 2)die
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing much. Working today, but my boss isn't in yet.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2011)

View attachment 707566
One of 2 that ik exist. Glows in the dark too

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 707566
> One of 2 that ik exist. Glows in the dark too
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Nais... want?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nais... want?

Click to collapse



Its mine!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Its mine!
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Lolx. I don't have droids anyway.

I want mai SGS2...


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lolx. I don't have droids anyway.
> 
> I want mai SGS2...

Click to collapse



I do, I build Droids from scratch. 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 2, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I do, I build Droids from scratch.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



My friend's dog, Scratch died last week...

YOU SICK BASTERD!


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> My friend's dog, Scratch died last week...
> 
> YOU SICK BASTERD!

Click to collapse



Well, what can I say? The organic dog parts are great for robot lubrication if you grind the bones into a fine mix with the blood. 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 2, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Well, what can I say? The organic dog parts are great for robot lubrication if you grind the bones into a fine mix with the blood.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Bbbbbbut:
1. Blood will clot.
2. Ground bones have micro particles of calcite, which will wear down the gears as they are ground.


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Bbbbbbut:
> 1. Blood will clot.
> 2. Ground bones have micro particles of calcite, which will wear down the gears as they are ground.

Click to collapse



Shhh, logic doesn't exist in my world. I'm a freaking talking banana.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 2, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Shhh, logic doesn't exist in my world. I'm a freaking talking banana.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Point taken, but:


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 2, 2011)

Goodnight guys!  I'm off to sleep! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 2, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Goodnight guys!  I'm off to sleep!
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Night.


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Point taken, but:

Click to collapse



Gorgeous, simply gorgeous!  I loled, very hard. 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 2, 2011)

I may take thanks, Good Sir.

And I bid you, a good night and be well rested. I shall be at home tonight, playing Deus Ex: Human Revolution if you need me.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guy guys guys guys!! GUYS! I have some good news! My sister (who's been living in Canada for over 6 years now) called and said our immigration request has been approved! I'll be going to Canada in 2 years, or a little less!!!

Click to collapse



Excellent! Which part of Canada, may I ask?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice. It's great that you are moving out of an oppressive country. I just hope that you will not get discriminated when you get to Vancouver.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> afaik canadians are not racist. We may need dd's opinion on this matter too.

Click to collapse



dd!!!!! We summon thee!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2011)

**wooosh!*** 

Morning guys...  What? U Expected dd?   


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> **wooosh!***
> 
> Morning guys...  What? U Expected dd?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We needed a Canadian.


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi guys. 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 2, 2011)

I was summoned in the middle of the night!
Congrats milad... I believe I can now say "told you so"
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

'Afternoon 

And Wow awesome Milad!! Told you somewhere would!


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey, milad...

I'm worried the cannucks will thrash Vancouver again if they lose the Stanley Cup. 

Stay away from there.

*trollface.jpg*


Anyway, from the bottom of my heart, I am glad that you are moving away from Iran. 

@DD: Which part of the Great North are you in, really?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, there's at least 2 years left until I can move to Canada. I should go to Canadian embassy in Dubai (the one in Iran is pretty much useless for immigration) for an interview some time... We'll have wait until they send us the letter...

Click to collapse



Awesome  Good luck


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Thanks, but don't be so exited, it's not happening any time soon, not until 2 years....

Click to collapse



That's a while, but better than never! 

Hopefully we'll still all know eachother


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 2, 2011)

@Sakai. That riot was actually instigated by anarchists. And I live in Ontario, west of Toronto in a small town nobody's ever heard of
@milad, yeah, ypour right about us not being racist but there is always a few bad apples
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, that's nice...
> 
> Guys, I'm thinking of flashing a AOSP ROM, do you thing should I do it?

Click to collapse



xD xD
An yeah, Try it  Nandroid though 


deliriousDroid said:


> @Sakai. That riot was actually instigated by anarchists. And I live in Ontario, west of Toronto in a small town nobody's ever heard of
> @milad, yeah, ypour right about us not being racist but there is always a few bad apples
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Hey


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Maybe I did, maybe tomorrow, I'm somewhere with slow internet... I don't know which ROM to choose, CM7 gets rarely ever updated, and OxygeN lacks some features from CM7...
> 
> @dd. What do you mean bad apples?

Click to collapse



he means as in some people will be, but some people in every country are like that

Pic what you like I guess


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey Max played spiral knights recently? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> he means as in some people will be, but some people in every country are like that
> 
> Pic what you like I guess

Click to collapse



And yeah, this. There will always be a @sshole no matter where you are
Also, it's f#ckin expensive to live over in Vancouver
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey Max played spiral knights recently?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Not for a couple days, Play later?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Really? Is it that expensive?

Click to collapse



http://www.rennierealty.com/vancouver-bc-listings?gclid=CLrnzKfS_qoCFUtP4QodU0D12w


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, today my dad was all like:
> 
> Milad! Y U NO Get a girlfriend!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I saw that before the edit aswell, turn down the price at the top, I'm expecting noone on XDA to be able to afford a $20,000,000 pent house  And the apartments i thought would be more sensible if your moving in to a new country, but gives you an idea eh?   (How ever I <3 this one )

Also lmao xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, then I saw the end of the list and felt the need to edit my post. 150000$ for 1 bed 1 bath? That's ridiculous!

Click to collapse



xD Daammn, That is  You could get some huuge mansion somewhere else for that much ,


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

Try an area near by maybe? Cheaper and close?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> First let us move there, then decide on the area!

Click to collapse



XD That.. Is a good idea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

Why is this so Much?  Should be around £400, Considering it's discontinued aswell 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Apple-Macbo...52?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1314971438&sr=1-52


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> First let us move there, then decide on the area!

Click to collapse



Milad. Could I suggest Calgary? Its in Alberta, not to far from british Columbia, and a much more beautiful city then Vancouver IMHO. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 2, 2011)

@Max, if you stay up late tonight sure
@milad, yup, it is the second most expensive place in canada
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Cause it's Apple... Quote from GTA IV: Think different... Think overpriced!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey watt! Like I said, we'll decide on the location later... It's not even certain that we'll move!

Click to collapse



I just don't wanna see you move to a place you can't afford. Its something to think about. If I could get out of here, I would in a heart beat. I can't find a job, nobody is hiring, i'm slowly going broke because of the cost of living. Fvck. Ths blows

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I just don't wanna see you move to a place you can't afford. Its something to think about. If I could get out of here, I would in a heart beat. I can't find a job, nobody is hiring, i'm slowly going broke because of the cost of living. Fvck. Ths blows
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Regret quitting your job now?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2011)

oi what's up?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oi what's up?

Click to collapse



Dicks. Getting booty calls are fun.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Dicks. Getting booty calls are fun.

Click to collapse



what?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what?

Click to collapse



Wait 'til you're grown up, kiddo. FWBs FTW.

What happened was... erm... not too long after I announced my return to... the... uh... marketability, I was... um... approached. 

See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Wait 'til you're grown up, kiddo. FWBs FTW.
> 
> What happened was... erm... not too long after I announced my return to... the... uh... marketability, I was... um... approached.
> 
> See y'all tomorrow.

Click to collapse



i misread that as ducks -.-

alright, see ya tomorrow


----------



## nyan (Sep 2, 2011)

aiduharan
vr06vr
orangeassassin

this is my real account
and mods my previous account got deleted by myself with a kind request


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Regret quitting your job now?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



kinda. but much less stressed.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> kinda. but much less stressed.

Click to collapse



The stress from going broke wont get to you?


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 2, 2011)

Questioner said:


> aiduharan
> vr06vr
> orangeassassin
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't even know what picture should I respond with... Bleh 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I don't even know what picture should I respond with... Bleh
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Hmm, this one works


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hmm, this one works

Click to collapse



Haha yeah 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## nyan (Sep 2, 2011)

maybe this one is a bit detestable


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey Everyone 

& OA How come you just dissapeared before?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey.. Together alone?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2011)

What's up

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It seems that way yes...
> 
> *together alone.jpg*

Click to collapse



Not anymroe  


watt9493 said:


> What's up
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Hey Watt, What's up? You know that white mercades I posted a while ago?   Picking up one tomorow


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2011)

the merc is a stupid chav car. And transformer is my choice after the flyer

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What's a chav car?
> 
> And it's Mercedes I think you meant to say...
> *grammar nazi*

Click to collapse



The kids that have IPhones own them. -.-

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> the merc is a stupid chav car. And transformer is my choice after the flyer
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



XD 


Transformers are awesome @milad


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> The kids that have IPhones own them. -.-
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse





no iPhone!


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> As a loyal HTC fan I hereby announce that Flyer sucks balls.

Click to collapse



Your heads on backwards my friend

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> OK, but what is it? Does chav stand for anything?

Click to collapse



F4g

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> F4g
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



??

Uk meaning is different then


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> no iPhone!

Click to collapse



Ipad

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> The price is awesome too here compared to other tablets....

Click to collapse



Last time I checked here, very expencive


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> ??
> 
> Uk meaning is different then

Click to collapse



What's your meaning

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ipad
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



 No comment


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What's your meaning
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



It's like 'gangster'  People walking in gangs and stuff, with trousers down there arse, hoodies, weed, and music etc. Best description I can give


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> And your head is up your *cough* *cough*...
> 
> Flyer is no tablet, it's just a giant phone. It's not even dual core, doesn't even run Honeycomb...

Click to collapse



But the transformer isn't HTC


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It's like 'gangster'  People walking in gangs and stuff, with trousers down there arse, hoodies, weed, and music etc. Best description I can give

Click to collapse



So I was right?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So I was right?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



F4g being gay? But um yeah sure xD


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> And your head is up your *cough* *cough*...
> 
> Flyer is no tablet, it's just a giant phone. It's not even dual core, doesn't even run Honeycomb...

Click to collapse



There is a planned update for hc

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 is 900 $, Xoom is 730 $ and Transformer is 670$, Flyer is 900 $.

Click to collapse



wow, Reaally? Gotta have some big need for the flyer to get that over the others  But yeah best choice there.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> F4g being gay? But um yeah sure xD

Click to collapse



F4g being unbearable c0ck to.be around? Yes

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> F4g being unbearable c0ck to.be around? Yes
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Lmao, That's fair enough xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I expected nothing less but is there an update to make CPU dual core?
> 
> @max. Flyer is 800 $. Sorry my bad.

Click to collapse



If there was something like intel hyperthreading, Perhaps 

Still alot though


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I expected nothing less but is there an update to make CPU dual core?
> 
> @max. Flyer is 800 $. Sorry my bad.

Click to collapse



You love sense. Y u no love flyer!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao, That's fair enough xD

Click to collapse





Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> F4g doesn't mean gay max, it mean someone who rides a noisy Harley bike #southpark.

Click to collapse



Hahaha. Teh lulz

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> F4g doesn't mean gay max, it mean someone who rides a noisy Harley bike #southpark.

Click to collapse



i think.... I fail


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> i think.... I fail

Click to collapse



I do too

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hahaha. Teh lulz
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



If I said it was diesel does that make it less of a chav car?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> If I said it was diesel does that make it less of a chav car?

Click to collapse



A little. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> A little.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



That's good then .. I guess, Any lurkers here?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I've hear Trey Parker is leaving south park, is it true guys?

Click to collapse



I _think_ soo


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I didn't get something completely, you have a diesel chav car?

Click to collapse



tomorrow


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> tomorrow

Click to collapse



View attachment 708292
Mind if I park this on it? Promise I won't damage it TOO much. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

XD Oucch, Nice ride though btw


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> pictures or it didn't happen.

Click to collapse



Tomorrow then


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Oucch, Nice ride though btw

Click to collapse



Thanks. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Nice one watt, but I don't like SUV's.

Click to collapse



Neither did I until I got this. Then I realized how much fun the snow is and mud and off road and other stuff. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2011)

hai

iGo for android officially sucks


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey husam


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Sorry it was a misunderstanding, disregard that previous message. Hai.

Click to collapse



what are you up to today mil? 



MacaronyMax said:


> Hey husam

Click to collapse



you ok?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

Good thanks, Yourself?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Not much. Still struggling on which phone to buy. Due to money shortage I may settle down to an INC S.

Click to collapse



Inc s is a monster for single core

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah it's useful for those purposes, but too bug, too much gas usage, too big. I like small sport cars. I don't mean like Lamborghini (obviously I like to have one but let's be realistic) a rather small but fast car.

Click to collapse



I used to like mustangs and stuff along that line, but now I want another, bigger truck. Look up 1993 ford f-350 7.3 powerstroke. Its diesel. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I used to like mustangs and stuff along that line, but now I want another, bigger truck. Look up 1993 ford f-350 7.3 powerstroke. Its diesel.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Dad used to have a '66 mustang like a year ago : p

And will do

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It is. I don't know I shall wait to see what happens...
> 
> 
> Looks big... and I don't really like big trucks...

Click to collapse



But it haz 789 ft-lbs of torques! 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## Dirk (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey to everyone i haven't greeted this evening yet!





*Runs away before the inevitable gunfire for trespassing into mafia territory!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good thanks, Yourself?

Click to collapse



I'm fine thx


----------



## Dirk (Sep 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey, my friend!!
> 
> Don't run, you're always welcome here! If you want, you shall join us.
> 
> @watt. wha...?

Click to collapse



Join..JOIN! Dirk doesn't join...! Everyone joins Dirk 

. You are most kind sir.

Hope you all join me in a toast! To your health...


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey everyone! 

And no, Dirk....y u no want join? We not good enough for you?! Hmmm?! 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> And no, Dirk....y u no want join? We not good enough for you?! Hmmm?!
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



hey dev
what's up?


----------



## Dirk (Sep 2, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> And no, Dirk....y u no want join? We not good enough for you?! Hmmm?!
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



O noes...no offense intended  If i were inclined to join any criminal organisation, especially one as 'Organised' as this one, i would join in a heartbeat! It's just the last time i 'joined' anything it didn't turn out too well.

Remember this..







I'm so glad i don't like Kool Aid! Oh the horror...


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, it finally happened......my head 'splode......
Taxi co. make me crazy.....


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well, it finally happened......my head 'splode......
> Taxi co. make me crazy.....

Click to collapse



take a moment and relax, take it easy, it's not as big as you think it is 

hi


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> take a moment and relax, take it easy, it's not as big as you think it is
> 
> hi

Click to collapse



What's that supposed to mean????

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's that supposed to mean????
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium

Click to collapse



to take a moment and relax 

don't make work kill you


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 3, 2011)

'Evening... 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's that supposed to mean????
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium

Click to collapse



calm down! sit down.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> 'Evening...
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



it's 2:10 AM 
hey watt too


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 3, 2011)

lets see how MIUI does...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 3, 2011)

Heyy everyone. Allergies make me so tired out

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's 2:10 AM
> hey watt too

Click to collapse



sleep? hai


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 3, 2011)

@[email protected] #thatisall

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> sleep? hai

Click to collapse



<night creature
I sleep at day


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 3, 2011)

So my Wi-Fi isn't working anymore. It says I'm never in range. Any ideas?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 3, 2011)

Restore wifi settings with titanium backup? ?

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> So my Wi-Fi isn't working anymore. It says I'm never in range. Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Last you flashed a nightly?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 3, 2011)

Its not just my phone i found out, my tablet says the same thing. I tried a modem reset and a wireless network restore default, but still nothing. On chat with a bell representative now, hoping for a new modem


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 3, 2011)

Alright, Wi-Fi is a go again

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 3, 2011)

Yay! Stuffs on mai tablet! Bluetooth ftw!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Alright, Wi-Fi is a go again
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 3, 2011)

I needa relax guys. Girlfriends friend just tired convincing her to leave me

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 3, 2011)

Chill watt. I understand watcha going through. 

We're here for you


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 3, 2011)

Anyone here?
@watt That sucks 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 3, 2011)

Forever alone...

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm here. Sup brah?

I just finished Deus Ex: Human Revolution.

GOTY candidate here.


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 3, 2011)

Ohai sakai. I'm bored. What are you doing?

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 3, 2011)

Just finished Deus Ex Human revolution. Taking a break before second run through.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Just finished Deus Ex Human revolution. Taking a break before second run through.

Click to collapse



So I take it that it's Sakai approved then? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 3, 2011)

Hay XD these speakers are so awesome! 
Also for those who know my surname, look at the plate on it 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hay XD these speakers are so awesome!
> Also for those who know my surname, look at the plate on it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey, that looks like the bumper car I gave to my ex girlfriend.


trollface.jpg + jelly.jpg


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Wow dude! Awesome car man! Me jelly as sh*t! It doesn't. Seem like a chav car to me at all! How'd you paid for it?
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



No way can I afford 60,000 D: its the dads, went along to pick up  but its nice! @sakai lmao thanks 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes. It's a great game, but you must explore it. More than a little, in fact. Both the environment and your abilities 

Although the guns are unsatisfying to shoot.


----------



## Dirk (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey guys!

Do any of you here not have a copy of Cod 4 MW and want to play it?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 3, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Do any of you here not have a copy of Cod 4 MW and want to play it?

Click to collapse



Nay, matey. Our haaarrd disks arrrre full 'f stuff like that. Arr.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Didn't expect you to afford either. But looks great anyway. Wait, is it only 60000 pounds? Wow, that's much cheaper than what we should pay for to get such car!
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Like I said diesel one, only a v6 but wow D: 



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nay, matey. Our haaarrd disks arrrre full 'f stuff like that. Arr.

Click to collapse



I see what you did there, shame its a bugger to get online working lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (Sep 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I see what you did there, shame its a bugger to get online working lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



There aren't many people playing the original MW online now. It's all MW2 and Blops. I've got an extra copy to gift but i think almost everyone has played it to death by now! 

http://store.steampowered.com/stats/


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 3, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> There aren't many people playing the original MW online now. It's all MW2 and Blops. I've got an extra copy to gift but i think almost everyone has played it to death by now!
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/stats/

Click to collapse



I don't have the pc one  if the offer is still there hahah 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 3, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Do any of you here not have a copy of Cod 4 MW and want to play it?

Click to collapse



I will take you up on your offer 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I don't have the pc one  if the offer is still there hahah
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't have any version. So dibs and hey Max, nice car, your dad must be kinda rich eh

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I don't have any version. So dibs and hey Max, nice car, your dad must be kinda rich eh
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



My xbox one is broke if that makes a difference 

But thanks, and yeah I guess he is : D

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 3, 2011)

We have a sense 3.5 port in the dev section. Morning guys

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Sense 3.5 looks like ****.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



But its not laggy like a full 3.0 ROM. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## Dirk (Sep 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I don't have the pc one  if the offer is still there hahah
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Yours if you want it. PM me your email?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 3, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Yours if you want it. PM me your email?

Click to collapse



Pm'd 

@watt, tried it? : D

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 3, 2011)

Its currently without data. And I need that. So I can't. : p

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 3, 2011)

Ahhh okay, I didn't even know there was a rom leak  
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> My xbox one is broke if that makes a difference
> 
> But thanks, and yeah I guess he is : D
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Fine, take it. Way to shatter a poor farmers dream of getting a free game

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Dirk (Sep 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I will take you up on your offer
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Sorry, MM got in first. I'll give you first refusal on the next one i have. What games do you like?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Fine, take it. Way to shatter a poor farmers dream of getting a free game
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



XD sorry but thanks again dirk 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 3, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Sorry, MM got in first. I'll give you first refusal on the next one i have. What games do you like?

Click to collapse



It's aight Max has helped you out before... I ain't done nothin for you before.lol. I play just about any genre of game, as long as it is enjoyable. 
Edit: Wait, wha? First refusal?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD sorry but thanks again dirk
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Are you allowed to drive your dad's new car at all? Or do you not have a license yet

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Are you allowed to drive your dad's new car at all? Or do you not have a license yet
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I can drive on private property, I wouldn't be under insurance though for road either  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's aight Max has helped you out before... I ain't done nothin for you before.lol. I play just about any genre of game, as long as it is enjoyable.
> Edit: Wait, wha? First refusal?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I lolled at the edit xD 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (Sep 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's aight Max has helped you out before... I ain't done nothin for you before.lol. I play just about any genre of game, as long as it is enjoyable.
> Edit: Wait, wha? First refusal?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I think it's a bit greedy of Valve to not allow gifting of games you just don't want any more. I've got loads of games on Steam that i'll never play again! Downside to digital distribution i guess.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 3, 2011)

@Max or Dirk. How are these things supposed to be enjoyed? Lots of jam?lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Dirk (Sep 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> @Max or Dirk. How are these things supposed to be enjoyed? Lots of jam?lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Not a big fan of crumpets personally. I would toast and butter it though.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 3, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Not a big fan of crumpets personally. I would toast and butter it though.

Click to collapse



The crumpet on top is covering up the 50% off sticker that's why I got them.lol. I love English muffins tho

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 3, 2011)

Fffffuuuuuuuuu Wi-Fi. Not working again

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 3, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I think it's a bit greedy of Valve to not allow gifting of games you just don't want any more. I've got loads of games on Steam that i'll never play again! Downside to digital distribution i guess.

Click to collapse



I understand why they don't allow that tho. If they did games would get passed around more than the village whore.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I can drive on private property, I wouldn't be under insurance though for road either
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What age can you drive at there?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 3, 2011)

And I think that's it for spamming the Mafia thread by myself

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> What age can you drive at there?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Think its 16

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Think its 16
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Hey watt. Are you calmed down this morning?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey watt. Are you calmed down this morning?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Eh, she slept over the girls house that tried to cause the breakup a week away from our 1 year. :/ and she isn't up yet. So not really, kinda depressed, really sad, i'm falling apart.... Everything just keeps going downhill.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Eh, she slept over the girls house that tried to cause the breakup a week away from our 1 year. :/ and she isn't up yet. So not really, kinda depressed, really sad, i'm falling apart.... Everything just keeps going downhill.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



I'm sorry Watt.   
Talk later???
(I haz to goto pet pharmacy nao....)
Also Hi errbody. ..
I'll be back l8r
Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm sorry Watt.
> Talk later???
> (I haz to goto pet pharmacy nao....)
> Also Hi errbody. ..
> ...

Click to collapse



Google talk?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Eh, she slept over the girls house that tried to cause the breakup a week away from our 1 year. :/ and she isn't up yet. So not really, kinda depressed, really sad, i'm falling apart.... Everything just keeps going downhill.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Why do all these ppl she knows try to break you guys up? You seem like a nice person

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Why do all these ppl she knows try to break you guys up? You seem like a nice person
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



They think i'm crazy. Idk. sometimes I freak out about little things she does, (who doesn't)

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Just finished Deus Ex Human revolution. Taking a break before second run through.

Click to collapse



awesome, i must play that 
Deus Ex is one of my favs

also hi


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 3, 2011)

'sup brah.

I was playing rock-paper-scissors (or whatever you wanna call it) just now and... uh... the shaking motion when you are throwing a rock?

Can't be unseen.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 'sup brah.
> 
> I was playing rock-paper-scissors (or whatever you wanna call it) just now and... uh... the shaking motion when you are throwing a rock?
> 
> Can't be unseen.

Click to collapse



you still play that?


----------



## arcticwolf8 (Sep 3, 2011)

Good morning Mafia


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 3, 2011)

Slap version. Basically, you hold the other person's left hand with your left hand. The winner gets to slap the loser's left hand. 

When you shake your hand a little at the beginning, and you were holding rock, it looks a little too much like the fapping move. 

Can't play this game anymore.

Besides, I was challenged by a girl.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2011)

arcticwolf8 said:


> Good morning Mafia

Click to collapse



hey newbie



m1l4droid said:


> Hey guis. I fell kinda emo right now. Haven't felt like this in 2 weeks.

Click to collapse



hey milad
stay away of anything sharp



sakai4eva said:


> Slap version. Basically, you hold the other person's left hand with your left hand. The winner gets to slap the loser's left hand.
> 
> When you shake your hand a little at the beginning, and you were holding rock, it looks a little too much like the fapping move.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol, fap fap fap you lose xD


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey newbie
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



More like, fap fap fap, SCISSORS! SLAP your hand! 

Anyway, I won, despite alternating each hit with a small tap.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> More like, fap fap fap, SCISSORS! SLAP your hand!
> 
> Anyway, I won, despite alternating each hit with a small tap.

Click to collapse



lol, you didn't dare to slap her, I'm disappointed 

brb, gotta go eat


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, you didn't dare to slap her, I'm disappointed
> 
> brb, gotta go eat

Click to collapse



I did. I didn't hit as hard because there were others watching and I'm not sure if I should go all out-ish and risk coming across as an arse or wimp out and coming across as an arse.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Shut up hus I don't cut myself.

Click to collapse



Hus is just anticipating the emo-ness in you 

'Zup Milad


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, he's not. He's just talking ****.
> 
> Not much.

Click to collapse



nope, what sakai said


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys! Look what I found when I was watching Shrek!

Click to collapse



It's to bright outside. What is it?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 3, 2011)

Okay. I quit at life

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Okay. I quit at life
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



What's up Watt?


@Milad, Lmao, You would be the one to find that tjhough wouldn't you jk

And hey anyone else


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> What's up Watt?
> 
> 
> @Milad, Lmao, You would be the one to find that tjhough wouldn't you jk
> ...

Click to collapse



Girlfriend wants to leave me 6 days away from our one year

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Girlfriend wants to leave me 6 days away from our one year
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Aww Damn, That's unlucky bro


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Girlfriend wants to leave me 6 days away from our one year
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



whaaaa??


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @watt. Why dude what happened?
> 
> @max. see that? Totally looks like a d*ck! Subliminal message?

Click to collapse



XD Yeah I see it  Lmao,


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I think it has something to do with her friend since she slept over her house (the friend hates me btw) and its just to much **** to deal with right now. My aunt died not too long ago, I have no job, now this?! Fvck my life! I'm just gonna go down in the tub.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear Watt, And no! No! Don't do that  It'll get better


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Google talk?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Okay Imma sign in nao I'm back.....
Also hi all

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Well I think it has something to do with her friend since she slept over her house (the friend hates me btw) and its just to much **** to deal with right now. My aunt died not too long ago, I have no job, now this?! Fvck my life! I'm just gonna go down in the tub.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



maybe you should try to reverse what her friend told her, show her love, and sh!t


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> maybe you should try to reverse what her friend told her, show her love, and sh!t

Click to collapse



This^^^^ is good advice

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> maybe you should try to reverse what her friend told her, show her love, and sh!t

Click to collapse



I have been! 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I have been!
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Then you should be okay. Task to her......I know things will turn out well. I'm making one of my wishes for you that everything goes GREAT! 
OKAY?

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 3, 2011)

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



is that a sun or a see mine 

congrats on ur tab sis


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You made me LOL.
> 
> Good night.

Click to collapse



aight mate, good night


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 3, 2011)

Night milad and hey everyone  lol husam, and me jelly bd, us that your sensation, I've never ever ran a hc rom

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys! I don't have a crush on my crush anymore!
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



I thought you were forever alone? 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 3, 2011)

How come Milad? 

Also, Just put PC into Tv, It, is , awesome xD  If i dissapear, I'm playing a game


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I still am?
> See, I had a crush on some girl, and since I knew I wasn't going to get her, I forced myself to not have a crush. And it worked. How great is that? Well, actually not so great, since I'm still forever alone, but at least I don't feel crappy all the time.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Alright. Whatever you say 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 3, 2011)

You shouldn't feel crappy but well done anyway

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2011)

forever alone


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> forever alone

Click to collapse



I'm here 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey mafiozos.. whats up?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## gianvolpe (Sep 3, 2011)

come sviluppo le banane?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey Max! 
also husam , David  
I would multiquote but ...... Tapatalk XD 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2011)

hey, max, dex, idave

@italian noob. GTFO


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 3, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey Max!
> also husam , David
> I would multiquote but ...... Tapatalk XD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 hey, what's up? 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey, max, dex, idave
> 
> @italian noob. GTFO

Click to collapse



XD, lmao 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey, max, dex, idave
> 
> @italian noob. GTFO

Click to collapse



Haha...  Don't be so aggressive Husam... He just wanted to know why we are  called Banana programers...  See it doesn't make much  sense... 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 3, 2011)

Guys ,sorry but I'm kinda struggling to keep my eyes open.  If you don't get replies from me, then I most probably have fallen asleep  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Haha...  Don't be so aggressive Husam... He just wanted to know why we are  called Banana programers...  See it doesn't make sense...
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



cuz we develop bananas


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> cuz we develop bananas

Click to collapse



And we do have a banana for a Don. 


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hey, what's up?
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Been working all day along with my father setting up an electricity control panel for a heliothermic project... I'm exhausted ! 

Edit:  sorry guys but can't fight it anymore.. I'm way too tired... Although I wanted to chat I just. can't  anyway...  Good night  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Been working all day along with my father setting up an electricity control panel for a heliothermic project... I'm exhausted !
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Sounds complicated D:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sounds complicated D:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It is indeed...  Will explain more in detail tomorrow I ft anyone is interested...  Now I have to go...  Excuse me XD

 'Night amigos 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## gianvolpe (Sep 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey, max, dex, idave
> 
> @italian noob. GTFO

Click to collapse



hey guy! keep calm... if you have a problem tell me what you want...


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> It is indeed...  Will explain more in detail tomorrow I ft anyone is interested...  Now I have to go...  Excuse me XD
> 
> 'Night amigos
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



aight mate, good night


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 4, 2011)

Anyone else think tigger from Winnie the pooh is a crackhead?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Anyone else think tigger from Winnie the pooh is a crackhead?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Eeor also suffers from depression, pooh has an eating dis order, owl is autistic, piglet is anorexic, and I can't think if any more lol  
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 4, 2011)

gianvolpe said:


> hey guy! keep calm... if you have a problem tell me what you want...

Click to collapse



I think he's joking, but hello there 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I think he's joking, but hello there
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



<-- serious face


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 4, 2011)

XD hey hus

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD hey hus
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i never left 

i was just watching some vids some of my fb friends made to say hi and such, they are awesome


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 4, 2011)

Aha awesome, just fb friends our friend friends 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 4, 2011)

Heey guys. What's new? I think I need a new modem. I can't get my Wi-Fi to work at all anymore

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Aha awesome, just fb friends our friend friends
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



huh? 

@double d hey, nm, u?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> huh?
> 
> @double d hey, nm, u?

Click to collapse



Don't worry dude, hey dd

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey Max. Sprial knights tonight? 
@hus, lol, why are you so aggressive to noobs?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey Max. Sprial knights tonight?
> @hus, lol, why are you so aggressive to noobs?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



i have issues, ok?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey Max. Sprial knights tonight?
> @hus, lol, why are you so aggressive to noobs?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Too tired tonight  sorry, I will tomorrow : D 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

has anyone seen cajun?
he disappeared after he got banned


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i have issues, ok?

Click to collapse



Mental or emotional? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Too tired tonight  sorry, I will tomorrow : D
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's aight I just got tired to. It was a hot humid day

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Mental or emotional?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



mental


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> mental

Click to collapse



This explains so much
I didnt know they allowed internet acess in the mental homes


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> This explains so much
> I didnt know they allowed internet acess in the mental homes

Click to collapse



shhhhhh, they don't know!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> shhhhhh, they don't know!!

Click to collapse



I supose i should also keep quiet about you planning on escaping?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> This explains so much
> I didnt know they allowed internet acess in the mental homes

Click to collapse



They do where I am. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> They do where I am.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



that explains why there are too many fail troll wannabes on facebook

@dd, best part about being mental, is that nobody takes you seriously, so they already know about that


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> is that a sun or a see mine
> 
> congrats on ur tab sis

Click to collapse



LOLwut?
It was a crafty trade between my Dad and I.... I say crafty cuz I got the better deal 
cr-48 for Galaxy Tab 10.1

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 4, 2011)

Xda= virtual mental hosp.

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> LOLwut?
> It was a crafty trade between my Dad and I.... I say crafty cuz I got the better deal
> cr-48 for Galaxy Tab 10.1
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



sea*********** 
and yeah you did


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 4, 2011)

Im goin to bed really early tonight. Goodnight Maffia


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Im goin to bed really early tonight. Goodnight Maffia

Click to collapse



good night dd


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 4, 2011)

Might have a good paying job sooner rather then later

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## nyan (Sep 4, 2011)

I am unemployed at the moment, got fired due to my employer not making any profit, and  cutting down the workforce


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

NEW GUITAR FOR ME 

Just bought an epiphone acoustic 

Also hi

/end of post/


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> NEW GUITAR FOR ME
> 
> Just bought an epiphone acoustic
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PICS OR GTFO!  

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Dirk (Sep 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> NEW GUITAR FOR ME
> 
> Just bought an epiphone acoustic
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice! Pics...and youtube rendition of the Guns 'n Roses song Patience please. Reckon you could play that one? I love the guitar in it.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Nice! Pics...and youtube rendition of the Guns 'n Roses song Patience please. Reckon you could play that one? I love the guitar in it.

Click to collapse



ok, I don't know the song but ill do it for ya 
Pics later 

/end of post/


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 4, 2011)

@husam







Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> @husam
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's urs?
Niiiiiice


/end of post/


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey everybody! 

@Husam:  Congrats mate... Now to see you jammin...  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys. I may buy an  Acer Iconia Tab A500 in near future. Instead of Sensation/EVO 3D, and wait for HTC Vigor.
> 
> @hus. Congrats, but pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> @david. Nice dude!

Click to collapse




Here is a pic 
Thx dude





Edit: thx dex
Btw epiphone DR-100BK

/end of post/


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> WOW looks awesome!
> 
> @dex. hi!

Click to collapse



Lol, it sure does 

Now to find a source of money, I'm broke now 

/end of post/


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Here is a pic
> Thx dude
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome dude! 

and the reflection of you in the guitar body comfirms it's yours 

Now were waiting for the "Dash unplugged sessions"  video on YouTube..(or MTV ) 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Awesome dude!
> 
> and the reflection of you in the guitar body comfirms it's yours
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



MTV=no real music
So youtube  

/end of post/


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> MTV=no real music
> So youtube
> 
> /end of post/

Click to collapse



That's soo true. . .
Waiting for a clip anyway XD 


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 4, 2011)

Morning dex, Husam, dirk, David. I miss anyone?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 4, 2011)

Hii everyone, Nice Guitar Husam


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. I think it's time for a haircut. I hate long hair, it drives me crazy.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Morning everyone. I think it's time for a haircut. I hate long hair, it drives me crazy.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



What???  I will never cut my hair

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> That's urs?
> Niiiiiice
> 
> 
> /end of post/

Click to collapse



Yep, it's cool, but I don't like LPs. Too heavy and can't play upper frets. That's why I want an SG (Gibson of course)

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Morning everyone. I think it's time for a haircut. I hate long hair, it drives me crazy.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Blasphemy!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Blasphemy!
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Agreed!

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Blasphemy!
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



When I could afford to I was gettting it cut every two weeks. With the #2 guide

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Yep, it's cool, but I don't like LPs. Too heavy and can't play upper frets. That's why I want an SG (Gibson of course)
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



SG's are very nice to play, I will post a pic of mine later

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Dirk (Sep 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning dex, Husam, dirk, David. I miss anyone?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Lo mate! I hope this weekend finds you well?


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> SG's are very nice to play, I will post a pic of mine later
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Is it Standard? I'm thinking of getting a Special Faded because it's the cheapest. And my first guitar was a fake SG and I kinda like it (except for the quality, tone, wood, tuners,... You get my point  )

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Is it Standard? I'm thinking of getting a Special Faded because it's the cheapest. And my first guitar was a fake SG and I kinda like it (except for the quality, tone, wood, tuners,... You get my point  )
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



It's a epiphone special. But I have replaced every piece of hardware on it also... I feel a post you guitar pics thread brewing

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 4, 2011)

Okay, guitar pics thread created get posting.haha

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Okay, guitar pics thread created get posting.haha
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Done 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 4, 2011)

Tried to make a cool wallpaper  Not sure if I failed or not, you decide 










Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Tried to make a cool wallpaper  Not sure if I failed or not, you decide
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd like to see the first one in a little lighter..  and some more mellow tones...... But it's ok  


Haha... ^^it's the photographer inside me.. don't pay attention..  XD 
 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Tried to make a cool wallpaper  Not sure if I failed or not, you decide
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whys it so blurry? Doesn't the sensation have a great camera

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Whys it so blurry? Doesn't the sensation have a great camera
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



So that was not just my idea  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Whys it so blurry? Doesn't the sensation have a great camera
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



The first or the second pic? Or both? 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> So that was not just my idea
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Yeah. And Dave, it looks like they're washed out. Right dex?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yeah. And Dave, it looks like they're washed out. Right dex?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Right Watt..  I thought it was Tapatalk at first,but they didn't show properly on the browser either.. @ David:  u resized them ?




/off topic 

Woot  woot!  3000 post !!!!!!!!!!!

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yeah. And Dave, it looks like they're washed out. Right dex?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Hmm idk, they look ok to me. I'm not a photographer though, so don't listen to me  
Anyway, moar attempts:









Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 4, 2011)

Is this better? Uploaded to XDA this time (same pics) 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok, after uploading to XDA, the pics look much better on my phone  Not sure how it looks like on a computer though 

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ok, after uploading to XDA, the pics look much better on my phone  Not sure how it looks like on a computer though
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Better

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 4, 2011)

Kinda pissed. My home internet doesn't work at all anymore. At least I have my phone 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Is this better? Uploaded to XDA this time (same pics)
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Yes, a lot clearer than the first two

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok, here are the other two in better quality. I'll stop spamming now, I promise  

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ok, here are the other two in better quality. I'll stop spamming now, I promise
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Nice, Just uploading some , No idea what make or anything but some are nice


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @dd. Get one, it feels better to have short hair

Click to collapse



I shall this afternoon

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 4, 2011)

I lol'ed, Watch the first bit! 

(50-2.05)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I lol'ed, Watch the first bit!
> 
> (50-2.05)

Click to collapse



Haha, yeah I watched that last night she a American beetch.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, yeah I watched that last night she a American beetch.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



xD He's funny  Shame all that is illeagle here 

Also I feel noobish, Turns out there is no led on my phone, thaat was my proximity sensor glowing red


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD He's funny  Shame all that is illeagle here
> 
> Also I feel noobish, Turns out there is no led on my phone, thaat was my proximity sensor glowing red

Click to collapse



I was surprised to learn it was legal there.lol.

also noooby noob I just got my internet working again  spiral knights?XD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey (BTW).
> 
> What was that again?

Click to collapse



Its a mmorpg, its sega made, so cartoonish graphics. But very adicting


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I was surprised to learn it was legal there.lol.
> 
> also noooby noob I just got my internet working again  spiral knights?XD

Click to collapse



XD He lives in america  And sure 



m1l4droid said:


> Haha Samsung sucks. I love notification LEDs.

Click to collapse



I dont


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> How much is the price?

Click to collapse



First you have to pay $10 to me  Then it's free from Steam  Jk, $0.00


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 4, 2011)

Also, DD I have real money now


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 4, 2011)

My God. The development on the sense 3.5 rom in the last 24 hours is ASTONISHING! 48 test builds by 5 different devs! In 1 day! 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Also, DD I have real money now

Click to collapse



lol, about time, now you can give it to me


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Wow free? I may get it.
> 
> @watt. Have they been able to do something about it' ugliness? HTC Seriously screwed up with the dock...

Click to collapse



Uh huh It's awesome, Dev is on atm


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm downloading it !

Click to collapse



Search for my name when you get playing


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi. Sprint deserves a brick to the ( imaginary ) side of the head... 


Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi. Sprint deserves a brick to the ( imaginary ) side of the head...
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Uh y?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

im back, wadup?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Does it have to download every time you run it? WTF?

Click to collapse



Huh? No

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> im back, wadup?

Click to collapse



Me too..  what's going on here/?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Me too..  what's going on here/?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Dex, did I unintentionally steal your (old) sig? 

¤Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
And you lost the game¤


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Me too..  what's going on here/?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



we are all losing the game thx to idave


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Dex, did I unintentionally steal your (old) sig?
> 
> ¤Roses are red,
> Violets are blue,
> And you lost the game¤

Click to collapse



No... I'd never put such a lame thing as  my sig. XD  


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## T.C.P (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello all I am a noob I need 7 more post to get to 10 and I can finally post in dev section 

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Hello all I am a noob I need 7 more post to get to 10 and I can finally post in dev section
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S

Click to collapse



Nice joke tcp! What's up? Haven't seen u around for a while.   . .

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 4, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Hello all I am a noob I need 7 more post to get to 10 and I can finally post in dev section
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S

Click to collapse



What's up bro? 

Hey everyone.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What's up bro?
> 
> Hey everyone.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



Hey Devan!  Welcome! what a great timing....It's about time.... I'm leaving. XD 

Bye guys  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey Devan!  Welcome! what a great timing....It's about time.... I'm leaving. XD
> 
> Bye guys
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Makes me feel welcomed by my mafia. Bye Hex Master Dex.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Hello all I am a noob I need 7 more post to get to 10 and I can finally post in dev section
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S

Click to collapse










twitch351 said:


> What's up bro?
> 
> Hey everyone.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



hey devan, what;s up?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey Devan!  Welcome! what a great timing....It's about time.... I'm leaving. XD
> 
> Bye guys
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



bye dex


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey devan, what;s up?

Click to collapse



So much Husam, oh so much.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> So much Husam, oh so much.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



good much or bad much?


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good much or bad much?

Click to collapse



Bad much.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Bad much.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



that sucks


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that sucks

Click to collapse



You don't know the half of it. This is by far one of the most painful weekend for me yet. 

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You don't know the half of it. This is by far one of the most painful weekend for me yet.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



freshmen year.... i've been there


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> freshmen year.... i've been there

Click to collapse



No. It's not that dude. This has nothing to do with school.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> No. It's not that dude. This has nothing to do with school.
> 
> -The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-

Click to collapse



ok ok

other than that, how are you?


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok ok
> 
> other than that, how are you?

Click to collapse



Horrible, I'm extremely miserable. How are you? 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 5, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Horrible, I'm extremely miserable. How are you?
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



What's wrong dev. Text me about it if you need to vent?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Horrible, I'm extremely miserable. How are you?
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse




im good, nothing to do as usual


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> @husam
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fsking noob. Ever heard of trimming your guitar strings?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Horrible, I'm extremely miserable. How are you?
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



'sup Twitchey. What's bringing you down?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 5, 2011)

Sup Mafia? I'm hungry... and steak is a cookin

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

Just had awesome steak yesterday.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Just had awesome steak yesterday.

Click to collapse



Wow, that looks delectable Did you cook it?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wow, that looks delectable Did you cook it?

Click to collapse



Nah. It's a groceraunt. Explanations here:

https://plus.google.com/u/0/102469087731343074816/posts/GutkJSpkwSQ


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nah. It's a groceraunt. Explanations here:
> 
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/102469087731343074816/posts/GutkJSpkwSQ

Click to collapse



lol, your link


404. That’s an error.
The requested URL was not found on this server. That’s all we know.


----------



## Pluto (Sep 5, 2011)

twitch351 said:


>

Click to collapse



You forgot some valuable members

The What The Hell guy:






And most of all:


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> lol, your link
> 
> 
> 404. That’s an error.
> The requested URL was not found on this server. That’s all we know.

Click to collapse



Works fine from here. Are you in my circles?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Works fine from here. Are you in my circles?

Click to collapse



Lol, I don't even have Google plus. Didn't notice that when I clicked on it

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, I don't even have Google plus. Didn't notice that when I clicked on it
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Lolx. Need an invite?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lolx. Need an invite?

Click to collapse



Sure, why not

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

https://plus.google.com/i/S2QSKxNONeU:RNdGFUIQXCM


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Fsking noob. Ever heard of trimming your guitar strings?

Click to collapse



lmao xD

wazzap mate 

hey dd


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sure, why not
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Ready for some SK? 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao xD
> 
> wazzap mate
> 
> hey dd

Click to collapse



hey hus. not much, tired


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> hey hus. not much, tired

Click to collapse



we all are 
im actually hungry too


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Ready for some SK?
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



WTH is sk? 
Should I make ravioli with homemade sauce fer dinner?
And Hi.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao xD
> 
> wazzap mate
> 
> hey dd

Click to collapse



Nearly lost an eye with that. The next fsking noob who changed his strings but was too lazy/stingy to get the tools to do it right gets it from me. 

Of course, the usual ridicule and scorn of my bandmates should have embarrassed you enough to do it right.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> we all are
> im actually hungry too

Click to collapse



Want sum raviolis?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Want sum raviolis?

Click to collapse



Can I haz?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nearly lost an eye with that. The next fsking noob who changed his strings but was too lazy/stingy to get the tools to do it right gets it from me.
> 
> Of course, the usual ridicule and scorn of my bandmates should have embarrassed you enough to do it right.

Click to collapse



lol, i got stung in the hands like a million times 
and they also make annoying noises on movement



Babydoll25 said:


> Want sum raviolis?

Click to collapse



yes please


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Can I haz?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Yup....
I need to start dinner soon....homemade sauce don't make itself....


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, i got stung in the hands like a million times
> and they also make annoying noises on movement
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah. I apply liberal amounts of wax on new strings because I keep my fingers close to the strings. The movement sound is annoying when recording.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nah. I apply liberal amounts of wax on new strings because I keep my fingers close to the strings. The movement sound is annoying when recording.

Click to collapse



i meant the extra bits
but yeah, never tried waxing, never owned a guitar, until today/yesterday


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm going to start cooking nao.......
I may (or may not) reappear with plates of food....


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i meant the extra bits
> but yeah, never tried waxing, never owned a guitar, until today/yesterday

Click to collapse



Wax it. It's pretty much the one thing that I KNOW will make playing smoother


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Wax it. It's pretty much the one thing that I KNOW will make playing smoother

Click to collapse



will do

20dhc


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm wondering... should I... or shouldn't I?


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm wondering... should I... or shouldn't I?

Click to collapse



You should...

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> WTH is sk?
> Should I make ravioli with homemade sauce fer dinner?
> And Hi.

Click to collapse



Spiral knights. 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## Omnichron (Sep 5, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You should...
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



bad twitch! back twitch! back away demon! vade retro satan! lol


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 5, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> bad twitch! back twitch! back away demon! vade retro satan! lol

Click to collapse



It's always entertaining when Sakai does something.  Evil or not, it's awesome.

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm so freaking bored... 

So there's this new girl in my office. She's pretty wet behind the ears. I wonder how should I troll her...


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm so freaking bored...
> 
> So there's this new girl in my office. She's pretty wet behind the ears. I wonder how should I troll her...

Click to collapse



Get her a little more wet...

Behind the ears 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 5, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Get her a little more wet...
> 
> Behind the ears
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Love how you're "going to bed" Xda sucks you in like Reddit. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> bad twitch! back twitch! back away demon! vade retro satan! lol

Click to collapse



oi welcome back 
@dave, yes you should


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oi welcome back
> @dave, yes you should

Click to collapse



Not too sure at this moment, but I was thinking of doing stuff to her computer. But the people here are soooo nice to me, they didn't troll me when I first joined... how?


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Love how you're "going to bed" Xda sucks you in like Reddit.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



It's a horrible problem haha But I really am going to sleep now, goodnight guys.

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Not too sure at this moment, but I was thinking of doing stuff to her computer. But the people here are soooo nice to me, they didn't troll me when I first joined... how?

Click to collapse



show her who's boss 

if things went bad, you can always say sorry


----------



## Omnichron (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm so freaking bored...
> 
> So there's this new girl in my office. She's pretty wet behind the ears. I wonder how should I troll her...

Click to collapse



a wet willie?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

hey sakai
check out the vid i posted in utube thread  

*trollface*


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> show her who's boss
> 
> if things went bad, you can always say sorry

Click to collapse



My boss is boss.

And what's a wet whillie?


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2011)

Morning sakai

And anyone lurking.....  What's up?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning sakai
> 
> And anyone lurking.....  What's up?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My d1ck is still up. Booty calls FTW!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> My d1ck is still up. Booty calls FTW!

Click to collapse



the new girl is that hot? 

hey dex, notin much


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2011)

Booty calls?

Edit:  hi hus  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the new girl is that hot?
> 
> hey dex, notin much

Click to collapse





dexter93 said:


> Booty calls?
> 
> Edit:  hi hus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah, the new girl isn't hot at all... just a little cute. 

Booty call came from an old friend. Owes me a favour


----------



## boborone (Sep 5, 2011)

All you would've had to do is say high

View attachment 710473

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2011)

boborone said:


> All you would've had to do is say high
> 
> View attachment 710473
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



Hey there...  What's that font, if I may ask? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

boborone said:


> All you would've had to do is say high
> 
> View attachment 710473
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



high there


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2011)

Off to work.... Cya guys  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Off to work.... Cya guys
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



later dex

10ggg


----------



## boborone (Sep 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey there...  What's that font, if I may ask?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Rosemary. Came with my rom. Andromeda3 in the captivate section if you want to pull it out. 

And hi husam

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

Fell asleep out of sheer boredom on my desk. Need moar mental stimulation.


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Fsking noob. Ever heard of trimming your guitar strings?

Click to collapse









¤Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
And you lost the game¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> ¤Roses are red,
> Violets are blue,
> And you lost the game¤

Click to collapse



Your just asking to poke out someone's eye with that thing

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> ¤Roses are red,
> Violets are blue,
> And you lost the game¤

Click to collapse



Dual travesty:

1. Guitar strings poking out
2. Epiphone

Don't ever let my team leader see it, or you risk having the guitar smashed.


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Dual travesty:
> 
> 1. Guitar strings poking out
> 2. Epiphone
> ...

Click to collapse




But what's wrong with Epiphone? It's pretty close to a Gibson 

¤Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
And you lost the game¤


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> But what's wrong with Epiphone? It's pretty close to a Gibson
> 
> ¤Roses are red,
> Violets are blue,
> And you lost the game¤

Click to collapse



View attachment 710683

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> But what's wrong with Epiphone? It's pretty close to a Gibson
> 
> ¤Roses are red,
> Violets are blue,
> And you lost the game¤

Click to collapse



True, plus Gibsons quality has gone downhill in the last 10 years 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 5, 2011)

Morning everyone

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> True, plus Gibsons quality has gone downhill in the last 10 years
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



That's why there is vintage stuff  But I'll probably still buy a newer Gibson (when I can)

¤Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
And you lost the game¤


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> But what's wrong with Epiphone? It's pretty close to a Gibson
> 
> ¤Roses are red,
> Violets are blue,
> And you lost the game¤

Click to collapse



Was about to say something way more wicked and inappropriate, but we know we're being watched... so:

The difference between an Epiphone and a Gibson is the same as the difference between spam and bacon.

They're both meat to vegetarians, but...

p/s: G+ me to see the real answer.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> That's why there is vintage stuff  But I'll probably still buy a newer Gibson (when I can)
> 
> ¤Roses are red,
> Violets are blue,
> And you lost the game¤

Click to collapse



The price of vintage gibsons. You could get a hand build custom guitar with twice the quality and beauty for it

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Was about to say something way more wicked and inappropriate, but we know we're being watched... so:
> 
> The difference between an Epiphone and a Gibson is the same as the difference between spam and bacon.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know what the difference is. I'm just saying that Epiphone is pretty similar to a Gibson. More than most other copy guitars. And it sounds pretty good (especially with a Marshall) 

¤Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
And you lost the game¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 5, 2011)

Anyone know much about graphics cards? I plan on building a gaming rig in about a year and the onlything good in my current computer it the gc. But I don't know if it will be good enough in a year to be worth putting in a new system. Here it is

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 5, 2011)

You guys are boring...

¤Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
And you lost the game¤


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @david. IK,R!
> 
> Today I took my phone to repair shop for the buttons. I had to leave it there for about a ~week, so I gave up and said to myself, screw the buttons, I'll just use button savior.
> 
> I'm buying an Acer Iconia Tab A500 soon! Yay!

Click to collapse



How about taking the phone to repair and use the Acer meanwhile? You won't even use the phone because you will be to excited about the tablet 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 5, 2011)

Pfft, sure just ignore me

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I know what the difference is. I'm just saying that Epiphone is pretty similar to a Gibson. More than most other copy guitars. And it sounds pretty good (especially with a Marshall)
> 
> ¤Roses are red,
> Violets are blue,
> And you lost the game¤

Click to collapse



I know... for vegans, spam and bacon is still murder.

Of course, I am pampered with a Yamaha LLX-6. It sounds excellently nice, up to the point you plug it in. Horrible, horrible pickups. 



deliriousDroid said:


> Anyone know much about graphics cards? I plan on building a gaming rig in about a year and the onlything good in my current computer it the gc. But I don't know if it will be good enough in a year to be worth putting in a new system. Here it is
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



A GTS 250? That's quite horribly low-powered for a gaming rig.


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey sakai. I'll probably go now. Kinda sleepy, and the thread is kinda dead, and I'm kinda downloading now and so the connection is kinda slow...

Click to collapse



Yeah, kinda everything is kinda kinda. Good night 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?¤


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I know... for vegans, spam and bacon is still murder.
> 
> Of course, I am pampered with a Yamaha LLX-6. It sounds excellently nice, up to the point you plug it in. Horrible, horrible pickups.

Click to collapse



Whatever dude. I still still think they're similar, just watch some youtube vids comparing the sound  Of course, the quality, sound and other stuff isn't as good, but overall it comes pretty close. That being said, I still want a Gibson SG (like I already said a lot of times, I'm annoying with that  ) 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?¤


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Well guess what? Tapatalk is still fast enough. Not going anywhere.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Good morning then 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?¤


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey sakai. I'll probably go now. Kinda sleepy, and the thread is kinda dead, and I'm kinda downloading now and so the connection is kinda slow...

Click to collapse





idavid_ said:


> Yeah, kinda everything is kinda kinda. Good night
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> Wait, what?¤

Click to collapse



Sorry guys. I was practicing my bass chops. Going back to fundamentals.


Good night

See you all in the morning


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Whatever dude. I still still think they're similar, just watch some youtube vids comparing the sound  Of course, the quality, sound and other stuff isn't as good, but overall it comes pretty close. That being said, I still want a Gibson SG (like I already said a lot of times, I'm annoying with that  )
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> Wait, what?¤

Click to collapse



Nah... you'll have to listen to the real thing, and play with the real thing to notice the difference. 

It's a good thing I have a thick face and play with everybody's instruments for a while during practice downtimes 

As a bassist, I have the wonderful excuse that I need to know everyone's instrument a little


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> A GTS 250? That's quite horribly low-powered for a gaming rig.

Click to collapse



Really? When I bought it I was told it was one of the better ones. That was about 2 or 3 years ago tho

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Really? When I bought it I was told it was one of the better ones. That was about 2 or 3 years ago tho
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



That's a filthy lie. For the current NVIDIA series,first number denotes the generation of the chipset. Second number denotes the actual performance. So a GT 280 could beat a GT 350 hands down.

In this case, the alphabets also denote a lower end. In order of increasing performance, it's GTS, GT and then finally GTX. 

I recommend that you buy a semi-high-end one (ATI's 6950 maybe?) and then use it for a year or so. Next year you can buy a second card (they are getting close to the theoretical max processing speed for dual cards). But that's just me


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai stop hating on epiphone, its a made in china gibson

also hi


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That's a filthy lie. For the current NVIDIA series,first number denotes the generation of the chipset. Second number denotes the actual performance. So a GT 280 could beat a GT 350 hands down.
> 
> In this case, the alphabets also denote a lower end. In order of increasing performance, it's GTS, GT and then finally GTX.
> 
> I recommend that you buy a semi-high-end one (ATI's 6950 maybe?) and then use it for a year or so. Next year you can buy a second card (they are getting close to the theoretical max processing speed for dual cards). But that's just me

Click to collapse



Ha, I just looked for my gc on eBay, and see by the prices that it is already a outdated pos. 40$ I payed 220. Anyways, thanks for the input Sakai

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ha, I just looked for my gc on eBay, and see by the prices that it is already a outdated pos. 40$ I payed 220. Anyways, thanks for the input Sakai
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



What price are you looking to spend for whole PC?  I could help 

But like sakai said, a 6950 would be good, unlocked to a 6970 even better, I have 560Ti which is pretty good, went for nVidia and have a custom cooler, if your going to ever be interested in watercooling though, Iwouldn't reccomend getting one with a custom cooler and instead get a reference card otherwise it's a Bugger to get plates for them


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2011)

Almost time to go catch a theif....


Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Almost time to go catch a theif....
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Good luck


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Almost time to go catch a theif....
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hit him with yer big phone

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> What price are you looking to spend for whole PC?  I could help
> 
> But like sakai said, a 6950 would be good, unlocked to a 6970 even better, I have 560Ti which is pretty good, went for nVidia and have a custom cooler, if your going to ever be interested in watercooling though, Iwouldn't reccomend getting one with a custom cooler and instead get a reference card otherwise it's a Bugger to get plates for them

Click to collapse



Well im thinking about a year from now to do this, so a lot can change But im thinking 2k would be a good base area... prob go up from there
Whats this reference card you speak of?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well im thinking about a year from now to do this, so a lot can change But im thinking 2k would be a good base area... prob go up from there
> Whats this reference card you speak of?

Click to collapse



Wow, You can get a pretty decent build 

Ah it's like the same PCB Layout as nVidia/ATI intended rather than a reworked PCB which some manafacture's so, Example

The stock nVidia 560Ti with PCB layout
http://images.nvidia.com/products/g...http://images.anandtech.com/doci/4135/PCB.jpg

and MSI's rework of the same card

http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com...Ti-Twin-Frozr-II-to-Debut-on-January-25-2.jpg
http://images.bit-tech.net/content_...force-gtx-560-ti-1gb-review/msi-gtx560-6b.jpg

The rework in most cases means a full watercooling plate on the card will not fit anyway brb dinner


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 5, 2011)

Good morning guys.

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey twitch
And thanks Max, I'll respond better when I get the time
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey DD I need to get a better video card haha

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey twitch
> And thanks Max, I'll respond better when I get the time
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse





twitch351 said:


> Good morning guys.
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



hey 


& Fair enough


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 5, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hey DD I need to get a better video card haha
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



The fastest single card.. evaar? 

http://uk.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/NVIDIA_Series/MARS_II2DIS3GD5/

Looks confusing


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The fastest single card.. evaar?
> 
> http://uk.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/NVIDIA_Series/MARS_II2DIS3GD5/

Click to collapse



As gorgeous as that is, I'm more of an ATI guy. Also what happened last night Maxey? You fall asleep after we whooped the jelly king? 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 5, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> As gorgeous as that is, I'm more of an ATI guy. Also what happened last night Maxey? You fall asleep after we whooped the jelly king?
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Aha fair enough , 6990? You can cook bacon with it  Yeah I fell asleep, Sorry dude, Need more caffiene tonight 

Also... wtf? This was in an ad on this site.. A fur case xD 
http://www.ion-factory.com/GS2_FurCover.php


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 5, 2011)

I saw the most epic bit of graffiti earlier, It was just a whole wall sayin, "The Game" xD &


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 5, 2011)

Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 5, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That....is....horrible.  Anyone that buys that deserves instant death.
> 
> And I would get a new gpu once I get some cash, but I think I'm going to save up for a new phone.
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Um.. I didn't just buy one  jk.. Yeah just wierd, and if you dropped it in a puddle or something  

Ah Fair enough


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hit him with yer big phone
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Nah, I'd rather use mai brick fer that....
(i see what u did there   )

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 5, 2011)

We are filling silo today, so I will be off and on. Twitch, what card do you have?
@Max we will discussed the computer build when I actually have time to write long answers
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi 
Twitch
Maxey
Watt
Husam
Milad
DD
RinZo
Anyone else who may or may not be online, RIGHT NAO!
I DON'T WANNA GOTO WORK! 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I saw the most epic bit of graffiti earlier, It was just a whole wall sayin, "The Game" xD &

Click to collapse



FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 


hey babydoll


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Aha fair enough , 6990? You can cook bacon with it  Yeah I fell asleep, Sorry dude, Need more caffiene tonight
> 
> Also... wtf? This was in an ad on this site.. A fur case xD
> http://www.ion-factory.com/GS2_FurCover.php

Click to collapse



     
MY EYES!!!

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> We are filling silo today, so I will be off and on. Twitch, what card do you have?
> @Max we will discussed the computer build when I actually have time to write long answers
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



xD Sweet okay then , I need a new case for mine 


Babydoll25 said:


> Hi
> Twitch
> Maxey
> Watt
> ...

Click to collapse



2nd the best  

You think you've found the person stealing yet? 



husam666 said:


> FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> 
> hey babydoll

Click to collapse



xD Blame the graffiti, I loled at it 


idavid_ said:


> MY EYES!!!
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> Wait, what?¤

Click to collapse



xD lmao hey

Edit: So much green


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 5, 2011)

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys. Sorry I was watching V for Vendetta.
> I have to say, it's the best movie I've seen, probably. I loved it.

Click to collapse



dude, AWESOME!!1!!1one!!!11! 
it is THE BEST movie so far


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Wow, what you so excited for? I feel so stupid that I had it for so long and haven't watched it.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



never mind...


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Why did I say something I shouldn't have? I'm sorry, I didn't mean to offend you, if I did.
> You know what just happened? V for Vendetta took place of Shawshank Redemption in my favorite movie list. And it was in the top.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



no, you didn't offend me
and great


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> So what was that never mind for?
> 
> Good night though, the movie made me so tired.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



just forget it
good night


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> 
> hey babydoll

Click to collapse



HIYA I'm back (sort of) I'm at Ada's nao....

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Sep 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys. Sorry I was watching V for Vendetta.
> I have to say, it's the best movie I've seen, probably. I loved it.

Click to collapse




Great film. You know who 'V' is don't you?







AKA - Hugo Weaving!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> HIYA I'm back (sort of) I'm at Ada's nao....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



alright then, welcome back


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey  again.. Bored


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  again.. Bored

Click to collapse



Me too... Where is the bored smiley? 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## T.C.P (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello 

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Hello
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S

Click to collapse



hello sir 

@hey max nice guitars dude


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 5, 2011)

I just read Dan's thread where he posted eel soup link... And they didn't delete that link yet   

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey guys...  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Hex master Dex! What's going on 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I just read Dan's thread where he posted eel soup link... And they didn't delete that link yet
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



What??  Is there a thread with Dan as the op still open?? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> What??  Is there a thread with Dan as the op still open??
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



No it's locked, but they didn't delete the eel soup link. I'll find that thread  

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 5, 2011)

@Dev... I just spent moar money


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 5, 2011)

www.postthatagainandillbanyou.com
Don't click the first link in op. Seriously.  

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1009886
> Don't click the first link in op. Seriously.
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao xD


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hex master Dex! What's going on
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



I bow to your majesty Don.  Please forgive me for not replying earlier,but Tapatalk is to blame. 

I've been working today on some wiring for that project..  and it's becoming a bit tiring... See too many wires XD 

Also hi Max, David 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> @Dev... I just spent moar money

Click to collapse



Lmao! Of course you did  That's hilarious! THE GAME is addictive. Which you all lost. I will probably play later. Save some energy so we can play haha

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Off-topic: dude, what happened to maax.us? I can't find it anymore

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I bow to your majesty Don.  Please forgive me for not replying earlier,but Tapatalk is to blame.
> 
> I've been working today on some wiring for that project..  and it's becoming a bit tiring... See too many wires XD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't like those new apps. They are irritating and don't work right...not worth the money at all.

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I don't like those new apps. They are irritating and don't work right...not worth the money at all.
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Money? What's that?    

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Money? What's that?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



....shhhh argh  Haha 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 5, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Lmao! Of course you did  That's hilarious! THE GAME is addictive. Which you all lost. I will probably play later. Save some energy so we can play haha
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



xD It is and   But sure  Just trying to get my calibur upped and nightblade and owl shield


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

www.postthatagainanillbanyou.com
lol
how did i miss that thread 

hey dex


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 5, 2011)

I failed  The link he posted is not the right one. 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol
> how did i miss that thread
> 
> hey dex

Click to collapse



Hi hus... That's what I've been wondering too... 
@Max:  y u took down Max.us? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I failed  The link he posted is not the right one. This is  ]
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



You clicked it then xD Fapping material? eww


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD It is and   But sure  Just trying to get my calibur upped and nightblade and owl shield

Click to collapse



I want to upgrade my nightblade too, it'll help against the jk 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hi hus... That's what I've been wondering too...
> @Max:  y u took down Max.us?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



I haven;t completley xD Just hosting other things on atm.. Ill set up again sometime


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hi hus... That's what I've been wondering too...
> @Max:  y u took down Max.us?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



It was being flooded with spam, so not worth keeping it up.

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> You clicked it then xD Fapping material? eww

Click to collapse



Hehe I deleted it  But the .com is a normal one, .net is... Well, you know  

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hehe I deleted it  But the .com is a normal one, .net is... Well, you know
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



XD yes i do


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD yes i do

Click to collapse



Here: www.xdadevelopers.com
I won't get banned for posting this one.

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It was being flooded with spam, so not worth keeping it up.
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Yeah... I feel sorry for it... The first forum I was admin...  Actually it's our fault... If we posted more frequently there, there would be much less, or no spam 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Any of you fine gentlemen quote or re-post any of that material and is bye-bye capishe?
> Not playing around

Click to collapse



yes sir, That would be very .. grim


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah... I feel sorry for it... The first forum I was admin...  Actually it's our fault... If we posted more frequently there, there would be much less, or no spam
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Well there would be loads of spam still.. it's just that it'd be yours


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Any of you fine gentlemen quote or re-post any of that material and is bye-bye capishe?
> Not playing around

Click to collapse









¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> Wait, what?
> I have no idea what I'm saying,
> But you lost the game¤

Click to collapse



XD Lmao 

Edit, my 8888th post Sweet


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hehe I deleted it  But the .com is a normal one, .net is... Well, you know
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



There was nothing wrong with the one I posted  (I think  )

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 5, 2011)

Guys. My life sucks

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Guys. My life sucks
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



What's up?


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Here: www.xdadevelopers.com

Click to collapse



That's not even the right link xD This one is: www.xda-developers.com

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Guys. My life sucks
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Your gf left you? 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> What's up?

Click to collapse



Long story short, girlfriends dad is being a c0ck and her phone is in his name. I have to buy a new phone and change my plan to loose unlimited data

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Your gf left you?
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



I wouldn't be here. I'd be in the nearest river 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I wouldn't be here. I'd be in the nearest river
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



I mean when her friend tried to convince her to leave. But yeah, that sucks

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> That's not even the right link xD This one is:
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



ummm:
www.xda-developers.com


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ummm:
> www.xda-developers.com

Click to collapse





¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Long story short, girlfriends dad is being a c0ck and her phone is in his name. I have to buy a new phone and change my plan to loose unlimited data
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Blocked your number?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Blocked your number?

Click to collapse



Nope. Just threatening her with calling the cops on me cause i'm turning 18

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Nope. Just threatening her with calling the cops on me cause i'm turning 18
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Ahh, What a c*ck


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Nope. Just threatening her with calling the cops on me cause i'm turning 18
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



But if you didn't do anything, he can't call the cops... Or he can?

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> But if you didn't do anything, he can't call the cops... Or he can?
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



legally he has NO custody rights, no supervision, nothing. she only has his last name. shes starting to despise him as the years go on, and i cant blame her at all.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

Well good luck, and why is he doing it? Just to be an ass?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> legally he has NO custody rights, no supervision, nothing. she only has his last name. shes starting to despise him as the years go on, and i cant blame her at all.

Click to collapse



Are you two still gunna be legal when you turn 18?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 6, 2011)

And hey everyone I feel sick I have a infected tooth and it's making me feel like crap

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> And hey everyone I feel sick I have a infected tooth and it's making me feel like crap
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Unlucky dude, dentist & hey 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Unlucky dude, dentist & hey
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yeah, I'm gunna need a root canal and hey I gots a new gun on sk. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> yeah, I'm gunna need a root canal and hey I gots a new gun on sk.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



damn , nice, what one?, I kinda spent a lot more 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> damn , nice, what one?, I kinda spent a lot more
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol, what did you get? Nd I got the toxic needler

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, what did you get? Nd I got the toxic needler
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I think it's a poop gun, kinda.  

And Maxey keeps getting more ce, it's unfair haha 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I think it's a poop gun, kinda.
> 
> And Maxey keeps getting more ce, it's unfair haha
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



and why do you think that? cuz you dont have it?
nah, jks, your right, it isnt the best


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

> > Originally Posted by twitch351
> > I think it's a poop gun, kinda.
> >
> > And Maxey keeps getting more ce, it's unfair haha
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



No, just because it reminds me of Auto gun, which I wasn't too fond of. Wanna get on? 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 6, 2011)

Morning guys. DD, Twitch, Hus and Watt


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning guys. DD, Twitch, Hus and Watt

Click to collapse



Hey Sakai! What did you do to troll the new girl? 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning guys. DD, Twitch, Hus and Watt

Click to collapse



hey sakai

whats up?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hey Sakai! What did you do to troll the new girl?
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



I changed some setting on her computer. And I switched a few keys on her keyboard. Oh so subtle... I wonder how long before she realizes it. 



husam666 said:


> hey sakai
> 
> whats up?

Click to collapse



Solo bass practice last night. Gotta keep up my chops and try to push at least 1 hour a day. 

You've got any software that can create accompaniment music? Kinda hard to rely just on the metronome.


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I changed some setting on her computer. And I switched a few keys on her keyboard. Oh so subtle...

Click to collapse



I can't wait till I start a job where I can do stupid crap like that haha  

So how have you been? Loving the lovely love life of not being in love? 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I changed some setting on her computer. And I switched a few keys on her keyboard. Oh so subtle... I wonder how long before she realizes it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My brother uses FL Studio, it's a good and easy to use


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> No, just because it reminds me of Auto gun, which I wasn't too fond of. Wanna get on?
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



I'd love to... but this infection is making me feel like passing out. Early bed tonight I thinks

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'd love to... but this infection is making me feel like passing out. Early bed tonight I thinks
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Well I hope you feel better soon  That kinda thing has to really hurt. How did you get it? 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Well I hope you feel better soon  That kinda thing has to really hurt. How did you get it?
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Thanks man and a cavity left to long, lost a chunk of that tooth, and then it got infected.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Thanks man and a cavity left to long, lost a chunk of that tooth, and then it got infected.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Anyways, goodnight all

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 6, 2011)

Spiral knights... is... interesting?


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Spiral knights... is... interesting?

Click to collapse



Did you play it? 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Did you play it?
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Yup. Overly simplistic gameplay. It's nice in a sense...


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yup. Overly simplistic gameplay. It's nice in a sense...

Click to collapse



I like it. What's your overall rating? 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I like it. What's your overall rating?
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



4/10, unfortunately. It faces competition from Fate, Torchlight, etc. In terms of MMO-ism, it is quite alright (party-finding is easy) but overall there is little to no depth to gameplay.


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 4/10, unfortunately. It faces competition from Fate, Torchlight, etc. In terms of MMO-ism, it is quite alright (party-finding is easy) but overall there is little to no depth to gameplay.

Click to collapse



To each their own although I do agree with all the points you are making  

I'm going to head to sleep. If you ever want to play with me Dd and Max in a group hit me up (Which I have a feeling will be very unlikely).

Edit: Have a good day at work, or whatever.

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> To each their own although I do agree with all the points you are making
> 
> I'm going to head to sleep. If you ever want to play with me Dd and Max in a group hit me up (Which I have a feeling will be very unlikely).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah. Sorry 

I've been pampered in terms of computer gaming. I'm turning into a Hipster gamer  

Nights (-.-)zzzz


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes yes, I know him, he's a great actor.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Hahaha.... he's so iconic that I intentionally put him the wrong movies


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 6, 2011)

Guys, Spiral Knights question here.

As you all know, I am a rich basterd, and I would be buying some gear. Should I go for a gun or a sword (or a bomb) to make "levelling" faster?


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 6, 2011)

Morning 

@Sakai:  what's spiral knights hardware requirements? 


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 6, 2011)

Pretty benign I guess. I can play it with an i5 processor...


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Pretty benign I guess. I can play it with an i5 processor...

Click to collapse



I see... So no chance I can play it on my Pentium [email protected] with 512 mb. DDR? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 6, 2011)

Not sure... but it is pretty much running on Java. Give it a try?


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Not sure... but it is pretty much running on Java. Give it a try?

Click to collapse



why not?  Maybe later..... I'm a bit far from the pc XD 

Seen the iPhone schematics someone posted?  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> why not?  Maybe later..... I'm a bit far from the pc XD
> 
> Seen the iPhone schematics someone posted?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does it matter?


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Does it matter?

Click to collapse



Not really... But we could make a Mafia phone based on that... XD 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Not really... But we could make a Mafia phone based on that... XD
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Make mine an Android, please


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Make mine an Android, please

Click to collapse



Well, of course it would run android...  But we could use it to take a taste of what's required and how its connected, to make a phone... And then improve it to the Max, making the ultimate Mafia phone  


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 6, 2011)

AMOLED please. Nothing else would satisfy me.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> AMOLED please. Nothing else would satisfy me.

Click to collapse



Sure...  Wanna join the development team? 
we have to do.:  bootloader,  recovery and roms... 
Plus the hardware part.. 
 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 6, 2011)

Too lazy. And I need to get some $$$ for myself


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Guys, Spiral Knights question here.
> 
> As you all know, I am a rich basterd, and I would be buying some gear. Should I go for a gun or a sword (or a bomb) to make "levelling" faster?

Click to collapse



Bomb/sword combo.

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

Also, good morning guys 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 6, 2011)

But bombs need to be placed on the ground... I'll give it a try then...


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> But bombs need to be placed on the ground... I'll give it a try then...

Click to collapse



They'll be more useful in large groups and against bosses. How was work you rich bastard?  Dude, I'm so frigid right now. 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> They'll be more useful in large groups and against bosses. How was work you rich bastard?  Dude, I'm so frigid right now. I need to get my warm coat back from the dry cleaners.
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Hi twitch! 
what's the temp there? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> They'll be more useful in large groups and against bosses. How was work you rich bastard?  Dude, I'm so frigid right now. I need to get my warm coat back from the dry cleaners.
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Work is boring... I'm playing SK in the office.


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hi twitch!
> what's the temp there?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



...12.7°C....

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Work is boring... I'm playing SK in the office.

Click to collapse



Lmao like a boss.  

Dude, my week is already crappy.

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

'Morning


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Lmao like a boss.
> 
> Dude, my week is already crappy and mundane. (I think that's my new word for the week)
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Crundaney?


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Crundaney?

Click to collapse



What the holy flip sauce is that? 

@Maxey, morning  You keep falling asleep on us haha

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What the holy flip sauce is that?
> 
> @Maxey, morning  You keep falling asleep on us haha
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



No idea, & Sorry


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 6, 2011)

Morning. I agree. STUPID BUS!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> ...12.7°C....
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



 that's wayyy cold  

@Max, watt : morning! 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> No idea, & Sorry

Click to collapse



Don't apologize  I just wanted to bring the fact to light haha It's fine dude.

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> that's wayyy cold
> 
> @Max:  hi
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, it actually gets MUCH colder than that during the winter. Like in the negatives haha

Edit: morning Watt! 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Well, it actually gets MUCH colder than that during the winter. Like in the negatives haha
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Thank God I live in Greece then...Summer  < 40 C winter>  -10 °C.  Although in some places it gets to -30 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What the holy flip sauce is that?
> 
> @Maxey, morning  You keep falling asleep on us haha
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Crappy + mundane = Crundaney


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> that's wayyy cold
> 
> @Max, watt : morning!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



'Morning, And cold?! Its so rainy here I can't even see out my window 


twitch351 said:


> Don't apologize  I just wanted to bring the fact to light haha It's fine dude.
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Okay  Ahaha , Won't be able tonight.. School tomorow


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Crappy + mundane = Crundaney

Click to collapse



Not quite the word I was thinking of..but yeah, that's basically how it is 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Morning, And cold?! Its so rainy here I can't even see out my window
> 
> 
> Okay  Ahaha , Won't be able tonight.. School tomorow

Click to collapse



Bah! We'll play some other time during the day when the macarony is awake haha

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That's about how cold it gets here during the Winters, and it snows  I HATE shoveling.
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Well, check the post again...  Something went wrong while posting  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 6, 2011)

Stupid people on bus sitting next to WIDE OPEN WINDOW! Y U NO SHUT IT!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Bah! We'll play some other time during the day when the macarony is awake haha
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



XD I'll stay up later in the week, just dont wanna be late for first day back


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Well, check the post again...  Something went wrong while posting
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



I spent about USD 50+ on Spiral Knights. Lolx.


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Well, check the post again...  Something went wrong while posting
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Too lazy, just tell me what the change is haha 

@Maxey, yeah that's how I was too on my first day of college...I feel old now 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I spent about USD 50+ on Spiral Knights. Lolx.

Click to collapse



Yo.

Help a brother out. 

Lol jk 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I spent about USD 50+ on Spiral Knights. Lolx.

Click to collapse



Real money?  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Stupid people on bus sitting next to WIDE OPEN WINDOW! Y U NO SHUT IT!
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Maybe they enjoy having their nipples freeze off? 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Thank God I live in Greece then...Summer  < 40 C winter>  -10 °C.  Although in some places it gets to -30
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse





 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Maybe they enjoy having their nipples freeze off?
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Its 60°f out. Don't know how pleasant that is

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Don't even notice the change honestly haha I knew what you meant the first time 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I spent about USD 50+ on Spiral Knights. Lolx.

Click to collapse



xD Already?  You on now?


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Its 60°f out. Don't know how pleasant that is
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



It's 54°F here...

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 6, 2011)

Brb in some hours guys...  Got to go get pretty for photo shooting XD 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Brb in some hours guys...  Got to go get pretty for photo shooting XD
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Ooh ooh! Pics or it didn't happen! 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah, REAL USD 50+.

Come next paycheck I might "invest" a little moar. But currently, I'm sticking with this much. Boredom is really killing me in the office.


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah, REAL USD 50+.
> 
> Come next paycheck I might "invest" a little moar. But currently, I'm sticking with this much. Boredom is really killing me in the office.

Click to collapse



You know how much I spent? Like $16  haha 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Ooh ooh! Pics or it didn't happen!
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



this 

10


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> this
> 
> 10

Click to collapse



Is this going to be your senior year Maxey? 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You know how much I spent? Like $16  haha
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Just got my paycheck a few weeks ago, and not many commitments this month (as compared to the prior ones), so I did splurge more than a little on myself


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Just got my paycheck a few weeks ago, and not many commitments this month (as compared to the prior ones), so I did splurge more than a little on myself

Click to collapse



It's okay Sakai, you deserve it  haha I need a friggin paycheck soon...necessitas dinero! 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Is this going to be your senior year Maxey?
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Don't know what you mean by that , But if you mean leaving, Yeah I can goto college next year , Some people gone this year


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> For us in America we have 4 required years of highschool. If we pass them then we can graduate.  That's what I meant by that haha
> 
> Edit: Hey Milad, how goes it?
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Ahhh, This will be 4th 

Hey milad


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

sup guys

should i make a hi video for you?


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahhh, This will be 4th
> 
> Hey milad

Click to collapse



So yeah, you're a senior.  

@Husam, hey dude.  If this video entails you getting naked then no, if it doesn't then go for it 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sup guys
> 
> should i make a hi video for you?

Click to collapse



hey 

yes


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> So yeah, you're a senior.
> 
> @Husam, hey dude.  If this video entails you getting naked then no, if it doesn't then go for it
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Oh sweet 

& lmao xD


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> So yeah, you're a senior.
> 
> @Husam, hey dude.  If this video entails you getting naked then no, if it doesn't then go for it
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



lmao 
no it will not have any nudes 

anyway, ill do it later when i have some forever alone time at home(really hard to find)


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> How would you guys feel/what would you do if you were sitting across from the guy who impregnated your ex and was going out with her while you were?
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



For reals!? That's kinda annoyed me.. Hopefully nothing stupid... but..


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> For reals!? That's kinda annoyed me.. Hopefully nothing stupid... but..

Click to collapse



But....? 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> How would you guys feel/what would you do if you were sitting across from the guy who impregnated your ex and was going out with her while you were?
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Wierded out. Totally.

And with that, I shall adjourn to dinner. 

Good day to you all, and I need to practise my bass chops tonight (again)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> But....?
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



But you've got to have wilpower not to beat the sh* outta him  but 'member it's not worth it dude,


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Now I'm all disappointed haha  jk It's so easy for me to have forever alone time.
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



we're like a family of 6, really, hard to find forever alone time 

anyway, remember yao ming @ex


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Wierded out. Totally.
> 
> And with that, I shall adjourn to dinner.
> 
> Good day to you all, and I need to practise my bass chops tonight (again)

Click to collapse



Seeya Sakai  Good day to you too


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It would TOTALLY be worth it. I've never liked him haha
> 
> @Husam, I have a family of 5 and 4 dogs haha  I just make my room a no entrance zone.  I really want to yao ming at him now...would that be weird? XD
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



it would be under 2 conditions  No criminal record/ no potential jail time, but thats not gonna happen dude


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It would TOTALLY be worth it. I've never liked him haha
> 
> @Husam, I have a family of 5 and 4 dogs haha  I just make my room a no entrance zone.  I really want to yao ming at him now...would that be weird? XD
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



if you make the face, that would be more than weird 

my room is shared with my little bro


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> it would be under 2 conditions  No criminal record/ no potential jail time, but thats not gonna happen dude

Click to collapse



1.) I have no criminal record

2.) He totally has it coming to him, he deserves it. 

@Husam Well...you could always throw him in the backyard.  Or some ****.

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm going to head off to class now! 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hey guys, I'm going to head off to class now!
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Seeya dude


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hey guys, I'm going to head off to class now!
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



k dude, cya later


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyone? 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Anyone?
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



me


but going in a few


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi husam & milad  I'm bored

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hi husam & milad  I'm bored
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



we all are 

edit:later guys


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 6, 2011)

posting from school.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> ...12.7°C....
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Pffft, 10 degrees here I win... o wait 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 6, 2011)

Also, Goodmorning everyone

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 6, 2011)

Who uses tapatalk? Does it load fast? I'm tired of xda premium killing my battery

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

hey if anyone's still online 

also..








 jk xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Who uses tapatalk? Does it load fast? I'm tired of xda premium killing my battery
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I do, I prefer it, And I don't notice it doing so, Try the free one?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I do, I prefer it, And I don't notice it doing so, Try the free one?

Click to collapse



Thanks I shall download now

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Thanks I shall download now
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Sweet, Just found out I can overclock my GPU 

Also What is that app called that lets you change cpu voltages?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hey if anyone's still online
> 
> also..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'ma get me a WP7.


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

Ole!  Hey guise, what's the haps? The scroll wheel on my mini mouse is starting to not function correctly!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'ma get me a WP7.

Click to collapse



XD.. Wait.. for real? 


twitch351 said:


> Ole!  Hey guise, what's the haps? The scroll wheel on my mini mouse is starting to not function correctly!

Click to collapse



Sweet mini mouse, Damn unlucky


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'ma get me a WP7.

Click to collapse



Sakai, you're better than that...that joke was in bad taste... jk Just screwin with ya


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

XD  That's awesome!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 6, 2011)

Got it

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Got it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Awesome, You like?


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

lmao so it is xD My xda looks cooler  2 secs


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lmao so it is xD My xda looks cooler  2 secs

Click to collapse



Care I do not, my xda is still xda haha 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Care I do not, my xda is still xda haha
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



But I has green


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys! Sense 3.5 seems to be really great! I'll try it when BT bug is fixed and the &#[email protected] ugly Rosie is themed. It's said to be faster than Sense 3.0!

Click to collapse



It's likley to be faster.. Much simpler  But awesome


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It's likley to be faster.. Much simpler  But awesome

Click to collapse



If you wanna know why I wanna buy a WP7... watch sassibob's app review.


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

Uh oh..  Just got a freze whilst running the quadrant 3d test, but I guess that's what happens when you attempt to double the GPU Clock speed  But raised the 2d one by 20+ fps


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You want Sense now don't you? haha, you shouldn't have bought Samsung!
> 
> Also, DHD, INC S, and DS are getting official Sense 3.0, DHD already got it. Live long HTC!

Click to collapse



Naaa 


twitch351 said:


> Nice speaker system but I think my mouse is better
> 
> http://4.mshcdn.com/wp-content/gall...ecial-edition-gaming-mouse/razer-molten-5.jpg
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Thanks  Stole it from downstairs xD Holy sh* thats nice


sakai4eva said:


> If you wanna know why I wanna buy a WP7... watch sassibob's app review.

Click to collapse



xD That review is the reason I posted the video  But naa she prefers android.. I'll stick with android   It.. was a um.. good review though eh?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Naaa
> 
> Thanks  Stole it from downstairs xD Holy sh* thats nice
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Two... thumbs up.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Two... thumbs up.

Click to collapse



Is it bad I completely forgot what game it was and what she was saying?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Is it bad I completely forgot what game it was and what she was saying?

Click to collapse



Wait, she was reviewing a game? I totally forgot about that... too distracted.


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> She was reviewing? Didn't notice that...

Click to collapse





sakai4eva said:


> Wait, she was reviewing a game? I totally forgot about that... too distracted.

Click to collapse



Lmao xD 


m1l4droid said:


> @dev. http://4.mshcdn.com/wp-content/gall...ecial-edition-gaming-mouse/razer-molten-5.jpg *fap fap fap* me jelly!
> 
> Here's my desktop:

Click to collapse



Nice , also  3 screens in one picture 


twitch351 said:


> Yeah I got it for my birthday  That's what I use to play spiral knights! Haha I'll take a picture of my setup later when I get home around 6 haha
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Sweet okay 

Sakai, One of your work? XD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Aren't we all when a pretty girl starts talking? Haha
> 
> @Milad, please, don't fap on my mouse...
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



It's umm.. yeah the talking


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 6, 2011)

My work table is too messy, and my home table is even messier. You just stick to seeing SassiBob review apps.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> My work table is too messy, and my home table is even messier. You just stick to seeing SassiBob review apps.

Click to collapse



xD okay then, Will do


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



lmao  I lol'ed , Also just found out how to change my kerneels max, freq... I've made it my goal to get to 2 Ghz 

edit: fuuuu.. you gave me my 170th!  I wanted 169


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lmao  I lol'ed , Also just found out how to change my kerneels max, freq... I've made it my goal to get to 2 Ghz
> 
> edit: fuuuu.. you gave me my 170th!  I wanted 169

Click to collapse



Are you also going to break this phone and mail it to me too? 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Are you also going to break this phone and mail it to me too?
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



XD Hopefully not


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Hopefully not

Click to collapse



I call dibs on any of your broken electronics haha

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I call dibs on any of your broken electronics haha
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse





twitch351 said:


> I'm off! I have this stupid class I have to take...
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



XD lmao, And okay dude, seeys also page 600


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

Only 5 more


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh noes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh noes !
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Que? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk
Edit: yeah, I likey tapatalk much better on battery life


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2011)

Im BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  



Hello:
Twitch
Milad
Max
Husam
DD
Anyone else that be lurking


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 6, 2011)

6000, f... yeah! 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Where were you?
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



I was on a fishing trip 


It was more of a beer drinking trip LOL

Didnt catch too many fish


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Im BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey all
how the F888 did you know 
also, anybody knows what's this all about?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey all
> how the F888 did you know
> also, anybody knows what's this all about?

Click to collapse



What browser is that? 

Also i dont know what im looking at? 

What site is giving u error?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @Dave. That sounds cool!
> 
> I feel forever alone.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



ya we were on a house boat with water slide 

It was fun, but was too humid to sleep on houseboat so we stay at hotel instead while my uncle and his kids stayed on the houseboat


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> What browser is that?
> 
> Also i dont know what im looking at?
> 
> What site is giving u error?

Click to collapse



google chrome
windows live hotmail, it's not working, and outlook gives me an error  while syncing


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> google chrome
> windows live hotmail, it's not working, and outlook gives me an error  while syncing

Click to collapse



Oh


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> So, you didn't have internet for all this time? How'd you live?
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



I had internet in the hotel and slow internet tethered but i was having so much fun i barely got online at all...


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I feel forever alone.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



When do you DON'T feel forever alone?  

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> When do you DON'T feel forever alone?
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey David


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Oh

Click to collapse



Y U NO SEE IT CAN BE EASILY SYNCED WITH OUTLOOK AND WINDOWS MOBILE?! 
also, it's my main, not giving it up


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> All but Gmail suck. Specially Yahoo.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



AMEN to that!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Oh

Click to collapse



A better one:
Husam,

Y U USE WINMO WHEN THERE IS ANDROID?

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Y U NO SEE IT CAN BE EASILY SYNCED WITH OUTLOOK AND WINDOWS MOBILE?!
> also, it's my main, not giving it up

Click to collapse


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey David

Click to collapse



Hey  Guys, I hope I will hijack this guy's thread 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1250880 
Trolololo

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @Husam. WinMo sucks. Buy an Android!
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



ORLY?
AFAIK, Android sucks more



davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



cuz i want my emails saved on my HDD not on the server


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ORLY?
> AFAIK, Android sucks more
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



cuz it's faster


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 6, 2011)

This is awesome  
www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaEmCFiNqP0&feature=related 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> This is awesome
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaEmCFiNqP0&feature=related
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> ...

Click to collapse



XD Yeah it is 

& hey everyone


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 6, 2011)

Moar:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTLuX5o36K4&feature=youtube_gdata_player
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjyiAyo_3vw&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

and like a hundred more 

I like the japanese one


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

hey max 

olympics of pain  works everytime


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey max
> 
> olympics of pain  works everytime

Click to collapse



 That.. is .. horrible


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> That.. is .. horrible

Click to collapse



that's what you get when you mess with me


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> and like a hundred more
> 
> I like the japanese one

Click to collapse



Damn, you made me watch all of them  

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Damn, you made me watch all of them
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



xD .. You didnt watch them all the way throuhg.. did you?  



@Hus XD


----------



## Dirk (Sep 6, 2011)

That was a cornucopia of rainbow pooping cats! 

Hey guys! My life is (possibly) about to turn into a steaming pile of poo so i hope you don't mind me hanging out for a while. Could use the distraction otherwise it's anxiety attack time.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> That was a cornucopia of rainbow pooping cats!
> 
> Hey guys! My life is (possibly) about to turn into a steaming pile of poo so i hope you don't mind me hanging out for a while. Could use the distraction otherwise it's anxiety attack time.

Click to collapse



Hey  Sure, What's up?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> That was a cornucopia of rainbow pooping cats!
> 
> Hey guys! My life is (possibly) about to turn into a steaming pile of poo so i hope you don't mind me hanging out for a while. Could use the distraction otherwise it's anxiety attack time.

Click to collapse



you are always welcomed 

what's wrong?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 6, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> That was a cornucopia of rainbow pooping cats!
> 
> Hey guys! My life is (possibly) about to turn into a steaming pile of poo so i hope you don't mind me hanging out for a while. Could use the distraction otherwise it's anxiety attack time.

Click to collapse



You're always welcome to be a member. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> That was a cornucopia of rainbow pooping cats!
> 
> Hey guys! My life is (possibly) about to turn into a steaming pile of poo so i hope you don't mind me hanging out for a while. Could use the distraction otherwise it's anxiety attack time.

Click to collapse



No problem, 

what wrong? 



watt9493 said:


> You're always welcome to be a member.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse




Hey watt!!


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi guys

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey Watt & Dave & Husam & Dirk


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi watt and everyone else  I feel like **** today but I don't know why 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## Dirk (Sep 6, 2011)

I'll try to keep in concise. I work in a Licensed trade. Without the License you cannot work, and i'm going through the three-yearly renewal procedure at the moment. Came home today to a letter from the body that manages the License saying that my renewal will be refused!

This is all to do with a police caution that i received a few years ago. When that originally hit my record my License was revoked and i spent a very harrowing three months jumping through hoops to get it re-authorised. They accepted it though, eventually, after i submitted character references.

Of course, the caution is still on record so they've flagged it again this time around. I now have to jump through the same hoops as before, despite the fact that they passed me the last time! This is a government body so it's head-repeatedly-meets-wall time.

Any other line of work that i could do, other than the one i'm doing now, would mean an instant 50% salary decrease. I would go from what is considered the 'average wage' to half that. That's if i could find work at all which isn't guaranteed.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hi watt and everyone else  I feel like **** today but I don't know why
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn unlucky, Hope you're okay dude


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I'll try to keep in concise. I work in a Licensed trade. Without the License you cannot work, and i'm going through the three-yearly renewal procedure at the moment. Came home today to a letter from the body that manages the License saying that my renewal will be refused!
> 
> This is all to do with a police caution that i received a few years ago. When that originally hit my record my License was revoked and i spent a very harrowing three months jumping through hoops to get it re-authorised. They accepted it though, eventually, after i submitted character references.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn, How annoying, Hope you get another license soon dude , chill here though for now


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I'll try to keep in concise. I work in a Licensed trade. Without the License you cannot work, and i'm going through the three-yearly renewal procedure at the moment. Came home today to a letter from the body that manages the License saying that my renewal will be refused!
> 
> This is all to do with a police caution that i received a few years ago. When that originally hit my record my License was revoked and i spent a very harrowing three months jumping through hoops to get it re-authorised. They accepted it though, eventually, after i submitted character references.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



damn that really sucks 

hey watt
@max, do  you have short term memory loss of any kind?


----------



## Dirk (Sep 6, 2011)

To add insult to injury i've paid £245 for the renewal. (Yes, we we have to pay this every three years so that we can work!) I won't get that payment back if they decide against me. How fcuked up is that?

Edit: So hows everyone here doing? I'm thinking Friday night needs to be a good one with plenty of alcohol!


----------



## Dirk (Sep 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> How come you did not get an affidavit stating that this was all taken care off already? Is that available?

Click to collapse



Hey M_T_M. They may or may not know that this has been dealt with before at this stage, and they may or may not care anyway even if they knew. This is a government department after all. I get the feeling they're just going through the motions, playing it as per the rule book.

I'll be writing to them explaining that this was dealt with before, and enclosing a new selection of character references. Beyond that it's cross fingers and pray time. I may even seek legal help this time, if i can get an appointment with Citizens Advice.

All this just makes me feel like a puppet with somebody else pulling the strings. It sucks having no control over your life, you know?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> damn that really sucks
> 
> hey watt
> @max, do  you have short term memory loss of any kind?

Click to collapse



Not that i know of, why? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (Sep 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I can only imagine my dear Sir
> Hope everything gets resolved and you go back to whatever it is that you do for a living

Click to collapse



Thanks man. When i was layed off at the end of last year i looked at other options as i was fed-up with crap like this. The job market sucks hard here though atm so i had to go back to doing the same again. I really like the position i have now, best one i've had so far, so i want to keep it if possible!

Anyway, thanks for letting me vent guys. If any of you run your own business' and are hiring, know how to smuggle someone across borders and can get the necessary papers... i may be available! 

Will work for food?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not that i know of, why?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



you say hi every 15 minutes


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

XD its because sometimes i will go for a bit but okay ill stop now 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

And xD dirk, good luck hope it all turns out well 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> And xD dirk, good luck hope it all turns out well
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



^what he said lol


----------



## The El Guapo (Sep 6, 2011)

haters gonna hate Dirk





just keep on trucking and never look back...also, what suuuuuuuuuuuuup!!!??


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

The El Guapo said:


> haters gonna hate Dirk
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



and you are?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> and you are?

Click to collapse



The el guapo.. Obviosly   

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The el guapo.. Obviosly
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i remember his name and his sig, but not sure :\


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 6, 2011)

Good night guys. Need to sleep

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Good night guys. Need to sleep
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



alright dude, good night


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

How is everyone? 

@Dirk, it pains me to hear of your plight. I do hope that everything works out well...and hopefully you won't have to jump through those exact same hoops in the next 3 years when you have to get your license renewed again...

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey guys do u think if i make a thank the person above you thread, i will get in trouble by promoting unusefulness of the thank button?


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey guys do u think if i make a thank the person above you thread, i will get in trouble by promoting unusefulness of the thank button?

Click to collapse



Yes, indeed. Actually, it happened before...the noob was rightfully flamed as well.  How many fish did you catch? Any good ones? 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Yes, indeed. Actually, it happened before...the noob was rightfully flamed as well.  How many fish did you catch? Any good ones?
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Damn!!!  LOL


I personally caught 1   But it was the first fish that anyone caught.

The total caught fish was 5   and thats 6 people fishing 

But my brother caught the best fish: 1 foot Cat fish


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 6, 2011)

Sent from our shortest silo

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh, and if I upload pics as tapatalk hosted will it show the full pic on the site, or still be a thumbnail?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, and if I upload pics as tapatalk hosted will it show the full pic on the site, or still be a thumbnail?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Looks nice  Great pictures. I like that kinda stuff, but I couldn't survive like that.

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Looks nice  Great pictures. I like that kinda stuff, but I couldn't survive like that.
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Thanks twitch do you know a answer to my above posted question?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, and if I upload pics as tapatalk hosted will it show the full pic on the site, or still be a thumbnail?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



hey dd
thumbnail


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Thanks twitch do you know a answer to my above posted question?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Husam answered your question. I also don't use the taptotalk haha

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Thanks twitch do you know a answer to my above posted question?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



It will be resized :-D

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Husam answered your question. I also don't use the taptotalk haha
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



lol taptotalk 

swype?


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol taptotalk
> 
> swype?

Click to collapse



Nope, totally intentional haha What's up? 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Nope, totally intentional haha What's up?
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Girls telling me I'm cute


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Girls telling me I'm cute

Click to collapse



Facebook girls or real ones? 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Girls telling me I'm cute

Click to collapse



Pics or it didnt happen 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Pics or it didnt happen
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yo Maxey, you on the sk? 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Facebook girls or real ones?
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



facebook, I uploaded a hi vid and you know the rest


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> facebook, I uploaded a hi vid and you know the rest

Click to collapse



Eh, I would be more impressed if they said it to you in person 

Nonetheless, kudos 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Yo Maxey, you on the sk?
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



No sorfy 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> facebook, I uploaded a hi vid and you know the rest

Click to collapse



XD you did? Imma check it out 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD you did? Imma check it out
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



sry but you cant, it's on a secret group


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sry but you cant, it's on a secret group

Click to collapse



Troll one ? XD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> No sorfy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's okay haha 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Troll one ? XD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yeah lol


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 6, 2011)

Spoiler



Husam likes men

Lets see if this works

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Spoiler



you forgot to close the tag


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you forgot to close the tag

Click to collapse



Haha I can't do it on my phone. How you do taht?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Haha I can't do it on my phone. How you do taht?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



[/SPOILER] and the text should be all in higher case letter


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Damn it you guys, minecraft is so addictive!
> 
> @Husam. You forgot to close quote tag.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol, you noob, I always use quick reply, the quote tag is always closed
unless xda fail, or a mod trolls me


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 6, 2011)

[/SPOILER]Husam likes men

Try again?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> [/SPOILER]Husam likes men
> 
> Try again?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



yes
it goes like this 


Spoiler



*text goes here*


couldn't be any simpler


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nope, that's something we already know


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @husam. The "spoiler" shouldn't be all caps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it should, this is how BB tags work, all caps

good night milad


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey again Mafia 
Thanks hus nd Max for te answer
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey again Mafia
> Thanks hus nd Max for te answer
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



welcome back
ur welcome


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> welcome back
> ur welcome

Click to collapse



So what's new hus? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> So what's new hus?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



same old, my hotmail account is not working, and i have to reply to some emails
wbu?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> same old, my hotmail account is not working, and i have to reply to some emails
> wbu?

Click to collapse



Hmm, your government must have blocked it  works fine here. And heading home from work. Thinking about if I want to quit smoking yet

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hmm, your government must have blocked it works fine here. And heading home from work. Thinking about if I want to quit smoking yet
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



i think you should 
and the problem is only with my account


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i think you should
> and the problem is only with my account

Click to collapse



I know i should.lol. That doesnt mean i want to 
And sh!ty, how long has it been down?


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hola! 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Hola!
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Buenos Noches Senior Dev


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I know i should.lol. That doesnt mean i want to
> And sh!ty, how long has it been down?

Click to collapse



idk, just i woke up at 8pm and it was down
it was working before that

hey dev


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 7, 2011)

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Buenos noches! Quiero dormirme.  How goes the infection?
> 
> Edit: Hey Husam  Did I ever tell you why I've been upset?
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Really? so early? The infection was down a little this morning, got a dentist apointment on thursday tho.


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 7, 2011)

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Buenos noches! Quiero dormirme.  How goes the infection?
> 
> Edit: Hey Husam  Did I ever tell you why I've been upset?
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



no, you left before you say anything


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, you left before you say anything

Click to collapse



I shall pm you! 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)

Morning guys. 

I see Twitch, DD and Hus.


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> I see Twitch, DD and Hus.

Click to collapse



You see all! Ready and accounted for! 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You see all! Ready and accounted for!
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Dead Island just came up on my download feed. I wonder if I should...


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Dead Island just came up on my download feed. I wonder if I should...

Click to collapse



Wassat? 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey Sakai, good morning I guess it is for you. Well the game looks bloody so I would say yes. But I also read a review saying it was just a meh game. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi. I'm back

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey Sakai, good morning I guess it is for you. Well the game looks bloody so I would say yes. But I also read a review saying it was just a meh game.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



And hence it's only on my DOWNLOAD feed, not on my buying list.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I always want to sleep early the first day of the week, unfortunately I never do  Also, if you want you can pm Husam with the details about me and my situation, did I tell you about my cousin?
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Nope, what's this about your cousin? I haven't slept in since I was sick for a week last winter. So everytime you get to sleep in, consider yourself lucky

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nope, what's this about your cousin? I haven't slept in since I was sick for a week last winter. So everytime you get to sleep in, consider yourself lucky
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse





-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> R.I.P
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Well thats an atomic bomb..... 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Well thats an atomic bomb.....
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Well....he asked. Sakai knows, so do you. Why not let him know? 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Well....he asked. Sakai knows, so do you. Why not let him know?
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Ik. But in the thread like that? its your business man.


Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ik. But in the thread like that? its your business man.
> 
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse





-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 7, 2011)

Edit the post too.

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Edit the post too.
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



back guys
hey david, what's up?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Edit the post too.
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Done and done

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Done and done
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Nothing much. I just got addicted to SK.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nothing much. I just got addicted to SK.

Click to collapse



Y U NO QUOTE

AND WHEN YOU QUOTE, Y U NO GET THE RIGHT POST


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ik. But in the thread like that? its your business man.
> 
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Well he mentioned his cousin... so I asked. And I'm sorry to hear about you loss dev

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Y U NO QUOTE
> 
> AND WHEN YOU QUOTE, Y U NO GET THE RIGHT POST

Click to collapse



Too lazy to quote the right guy. Also, SK.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nothing much. I just got addicted to SK.

Click to collapse



Lol, it's to addicting. I think because it's so simple

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 7, 2011)

Anyone know of a semi transparent system theme for cm7

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Anyone know of a semi transparent system theme for cm7
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



isnt that available in the cm options?
or thats just cm6?


btw check out my new thread


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> isnt that available in the cm options?
> or thats just cm6?
> 
> 
> btw check out my new thread

Click to collapse



Nope. No transparency options for statusbar

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)

This one is for Milad


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm so bored (school)

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I'm so bored (school)
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm here


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 7, 2011)

XD u jelly? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD u jelly?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nah. More like bored. I had plans for how the phone could change my life, but... natch.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 7, 2011)

Morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Hey buddy. Good morning


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey buddy. Good morning

Click to collapse



hey sky p lol i like that nick )

im attemting to play spiral knights
just waiting for the download to finish...


Also im in a damn good mood today


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hey sky p lol i like that nick )
> 
> im attemting to play spiral knights
> just waiting for the download to finish...
> ...

Click to collapse



You've got a... skin flutist to... erm... play you a symphony?


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You've got a... skin flutist to... erm... play you a symphony?

Click to collapse



No, i wasnt that lucky... i was just listening to pink floyd...
And i forgot that im trying to play on a company pc, where there are blocks all over the web. No msn, no games, no spotify, no p*rn, no anything
i even tried to download tor, so i could use a proxy, but the site is blocked too


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> No, i wasnt that lucky... i was just listening to pink floyd...
> And i forgot that im trying to play on a company pc, where there are blocks all over the web. No msn, no games, no spotify, no p*rn, no anything
> i even tried to download tor, so i could use a proxy, but the site is blocked too

Click to collapse



Lolx. That was hilarious.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lolx. That was hilarious.

Click to collapse



not if you are on the inside 
u mind uploading tor installer for winxp on mediafire?  Please sky...


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> not if you are on the inside
> u mind uploading tor installer for winxp on mediafire?  Please sky...

Click to collapse



You'll still need a few updates download. If it doesn't work from the get-go, it doesn't.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You'll still need a few updates download. If it doesn't work from the get-go, it doesn't.

Click to collapse



ffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)

u jelly? Don't be mad bro.


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 7, 2011)

Spiral knights is addicting, was I lying Sakai? 

Morning everyone. 







-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)

Just bought a 5-star sword. Not sure I deserve to use it though ;p


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Just bought a 5-star sword. Not sure I deserve to use it though ;p

Click to collapse



Which sword...and no, you don't. I just got my first $5 sword two days ago  Buy me something pretty awesome Sakai? Haha jk  Y U NO ADD ME?! 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)

How do I add you?


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 7, 2011)

Just realized, I have 10k + posts 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> How do I add you?

Click to collapse



You have a 5* sword and don't even know how to add people...my heart weeps haha Okay you know how you can see your friends? Go to that and you'll see an option called "Friend options" click that and it'll give you the choice to add someone. My nickname on SK is Sypherf.

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> You have a 5* sword and don't even know how to add people...my heart weeps haha Okay you know how you can see your friends? Go to that and you'll see an option called "Friend options" click that and it'll give you the choice to add someone. My nickname on SK is Sypherf.
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Done. Now I wait the auction house


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Done. Now I wait the auction house

Click to collapse



Bene, I'll add you when I get home  And you never answered my question, what sword do you has? 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 7, 2011)

Divine Avenger. Don't tell me. It's a horrible sword.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 7, 2011)

picture day. Yay..... -.- 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 7, 2011)

Today's problem....  

View attachment 712624

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 7, 2011)

One of our teachers doesn't shave. I think she is more hairy than me. Ewww

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Divine Avenger. Don't tell me. It's a horrible sword.

Click to collapse



It's a great sword, especially against the undead. Which you will run into frequently haha

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> picture day. Yay..... -.-
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Lmao! Have fun with that mess Watt 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Divine Avenger. Don't tell me. It's a horrible sword.

Click to collapse



How much ce did you throw down on that blade?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 7, 2011)

And goodmorning mafiosos

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 7, 2011)

Did I ever show you guys the awesomeness of the transparent xda app?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 7, 2011)

Morning...... 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 7, 2011)

Bus is on time,title lied 

Hey bd  and its awesome aint it milad

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi 
Maxey
Milad
What's up?

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah not bad Max. Have you ever seen a zombie, or other hostile creatures? I've never seen one, and don't really like to see either.
> 
> Tried to get in the cave I discovered, but heard something like a zombie sound so jumped out and sealed the entrance.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Sparky saw something we call "The Jersey Devil" once a few years ago.... 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi
> Maxey
> Milad
> What's up?
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing much ,drunk guy sat next to me on bus  D: you? 

@milad chabge the difficulty

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky saw something we call "The Jersey Devil" once a few years ago....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



D: whats that ? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey bd, I didn't mean an actual zombie, well, an actual zombie doesn't exist LOL.
> 
> Is he sure he saw that thing? I don't think that thing really exists.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine deep down  



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey Dd. Looks gay.
> 
> I got totally addicted to minecraft. Already built an awesome house, 2 floors above ground and one below, wanted to build another floor under that too but hit a huge cave. So sealed it to avoid zombies and stuff.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Hey milad. That's cuz it's kind of a lame looking wallpaper I was trying out. Here is some better looking examples. I just wish it was for the xda premium, and not just the free one.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Still looks gay. Maybe that's my opinion, since I don't like transparent apps, hard to rad text on them.
> 
> @max. How deep? I def don't want to run into some zombies. I've been afraid of zombie for a long time...

Click to collapse



xD Put your important stuff in a chest and if you see a zombie either attack, run, build a wall or hide in a hole  But fairly far I guess, Make a mine  Or I'll make another server? 

Hey dd


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey max how are ya doing?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Still looks gay. Maybe that's my opinion, since I don't like transparent apps, hard to rad text on them.
> 
> @max. How deep? I def don't want to run into some zombies. I've been afraid of zombie for a long time...

Click to collapse



Nah, not that hard to read. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey max how are ya doing?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Eh alright thanks  You? 


& I think it looks pretty coool


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Eh alright thanks  You?
> 
> 
> & I think it looks pretty coool

Click to collapse



Yay someone who knows awesomness when they see it
You in school? or done for the day?
Nd im pretty good, sleepy tho


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yay someone who knows awesomness when they see it
> You in school? or done for the day?
> Nd im pretty good, sleepy tho

Click to collapse



 xD

Done for today  Aha Awesome


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD
> 
> Done for today  Aha Awesome

Click to collapse



Im having lunch now and about to go on sk for a few mins you online?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Im having lunch now and about to go on sk for a few mins you online?

Click to collapse



yes I am


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 7, 2011)

Feedback ftw!!! And hi everyone  I tried to convince HTC to send me a new back cover (creaking, ffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuu- ) but they said they can't unless it's visible  

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 7, 2011)

Anyone?
Foreveralone.jpg  

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey David. What's visible?
> 
> I feel sick. Ah it sucks.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Creaking is supposed to be visible for HTC to replace my back cover. Wtf?? 
Yeah, being sick sucks. I hope you get well soon

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 7, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Creaking is supposed to be visible for HTC to replace my back cover. Wtf??
> Yeah, being sick sucks. I hope you get well soon
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> ...

Click to collapse



Umm, do you mean cracking?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 7, 2011)

Guys im home and feeling like foreveralone.jpg 

 im bored like hell... and those spotify ads are driving me crazy

Edit:  just checked Tv... NCIS!!!  see ya later...


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 7, 2011)

Rule 34,

I HATE YOU!!! 



deliriousDroid said:


> Umm, do you mean cracking?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Well I don't know the exact word, but the cover is loose and if I press it on the right side, it moves and has the cracking/creaking sound

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 7, 2011)

Back from school

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello:

Max
Husam
DD
David
Milad
Dexter
Watt
Any Lurkers 
Anyone who decides to pop online just because.......


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Sep 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



I'm here... I guess 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 7, 2011)

And mee.. For now

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 7, 2011)

So... Thread died again?

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I'm here... I guess
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, Today everyone is not very active today, ive been busy at work and been reading new stuff in my epic forum...



MacaronyMax said:


> And mee.. For now
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 What u guys up to?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 7, 2011)

XD nothing, distracted

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 7, 2011)

I'll sleep now. Night

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

My thread is closed 

hi


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi guys  

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> My thread is closed
> 
> hi

Click to collapse



What thread? 


twitch351 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Hey there Twitch man... 


about time some people come talk on the mafia thread


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 7, 2011)

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> What's poppin' Dave?  I'm like half awake right now hoping I don't fall asleep on the bus...
> 
> No queiro personas tocan mis partes de no no
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Stupid wednesday 

Tommorow tho i get paid and im going to buy my blink 182 ticket.

Then i will have 4 different concert tickets! 

Cake
Blink 182,Jimmy Eat World,Matt & Kim
Incubus
Korn,Chevelle,Staind,Five Finger Death Punch,Middle Class Rut,Asking Alejandra,Falling In Reverse & Red Light Kings. 


Damn thats a lot of bands im going to see


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> What thread?
> 
> 
> Hey there Twitch man...
> ...

Click to collapse



the thread about the game is over, just because the proof pic had "bad words"

hey dev and dave


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the thread about the game is over, just because the proof pic had "bad words"
> 
> hey dev and dave

Click to collapse



oh ya i saw that but last time i looked it wasnt closed. 
pm me the pic that was removed.


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 7, 2011)

Blah bosh blah


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That sounds like some massively amazing concerts. Congrats Dave, I approves
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yay cheezburger 

What about a promotion please?


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 7, 2011)

Didn't we talk about this? Wtf do you want to be?! XD

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Didn't we talk about this? Wtf do you want to be?! XD
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



Same name now but a move up


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Same name now but a move up

Click to collapse



That's not a promotion though...?  Whatever you want haha

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> That's not a promotion though...?  Whatever you want haha
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



ok well for now leave it then... ill come up with something


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ok well for now leave it then... ill come up with something

Click to collapse



Keep me updated on that, or I'll forget haha

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ok well for now leave it then... ill come up with something

Click to collapse



pm sent LD


----------



## nyan (Sep 7, 2011)

Why doesn't the thread creator learn some grammar?

Sent from my Shakira using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 7, 2011)

Questioner said:


> Why doesn't the thread creator learn some grammar?
> 
> Sent from my Shakira using XDA App

Click to collapse



Why doesn't questioner learn what a meme is?  Stfu orange assassin.

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> pm sent LD

Click to collapse



 Why was some words scribbled black? i didnt see anything wrong with that pic?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

Questioner said:


> Why doesn't the thread creator learn some grammar?
> 
> Sent from my Shakira using XDA App

Click to collapse



NOOBS Y U NO GTFO


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Why was some words scribbled black? i didnt see anything wrong with that pic?

Click to collapse



F*** is enough


----------



## nyan (Sep 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Why doesn't questioner learn what a meme is?  Stfu orange assassin.
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



And I believe people do change, but to the worse.

Sent from my Shakira using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> F*** is enough

Click to collapse



But its blacked out..

Me Saying F*ck with a star is the same thing as saying the full word...


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 7, 2011)

Questioner said:


> And I believe people do change, but to the worse.
> 
> Sent from my Shakira using XDA App

Click to collapse



That's okay. Each person has varying philosophies. Sometimes, I contradict my own theories on things. Either way, I didn't post it because that's what I believe. I posted it because they were lyrics to a song. Regardless, I'm about to go to a throwback.

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> But its blacked out..
> 
> Me Saying F*ck with a star is the same thing as saying the full word...

Click to collapse



meh, girls (trm)


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> meh, girls (trm)

Click to collapse



Shhh! I hear the whip cracking already!  Be careful! 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Shhh! I hear the whip cracking already!  Be careful!
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



ok ill shut up 



















but wait, im not scurred


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 7, 2011)

LOL  Just don't get yourself banned.

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2011)

I feel really nervous about my leadership class on Monday. 

I have to present a presentation. Im worried that people are going to ask questions or the teacher will and i won't know what to do. I always freeze up. I hope it goes smoothly and the rest of the class is fun. 

Its such a long class and its all group work and discussions. I hate IT!!!!

Once i get through it it will be smooth sailing onto all computer classes tho


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 8, 2011)

Watch the entire Wembley live performance 

http://www.youtube.com/queenofficial

I will not acknowledge any of you as "friends" until and unless you have done so. Now go.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 8, 2011)

What the hell am I supposed to do with this now that she is gone?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> What the hell am I supposed to do with this now that she is gone?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



what?
what happened?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> What the hell am I supposed to do with this now that she is gone?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Sell it or throw it away.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 8, 2011)

@hus, me nd my girl broke up a while ago... and I'm left with this promise ring that seems so hard to let go off. 
@sky, it cost a lot. So I'm not really looking foreword to finding out what it's worth now
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Watch the entire Wembley live performance
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/queenofficial
> 
> I will not acknowledge any of you as "friends" until and unless you have done so. Now go.

Click to collapse



Watching now, mabey this will cheer me up


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> @hus, me nd my girl broke up a while ago... and I'm left with this promise ring that seems so hard to let go off.
> @sky, it cost a lot. So I'm not really looking foreword to finding out what it's worth now
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Cheers bro. I kept my promise ring for months. I just threw it away last week.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Cheers bro. I kept my promise ring for months. I just threw it away last week.

Click to collapse



Thanks man glad to know there are others on the same boat


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Thanks man glad to know there are others on the same boat

Click to collapse



Don't worry bro. There's probably nothing that you've gone through that I haven't. Except maybe coming out of the closet like Husam. Because I'm not gay, of course. I like the kitties too much.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Don't worry bro. There's probably nothing that you've gone through that I haven't. Except maybe coming out of the closet like Husam. Because I'm not gay, of course. I like the kitties too much.

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Look at the last line of my siggy. 

But lolx!


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 8, 2011)

How can I change my profile picture on gplus from my phone?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> How can I change my profile picture on gplus from my phone?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Not sure....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Don't worry bro. There's probably nothing that you've gone through that I haven't. Except maybe coming out of the closet like Husam. Because I'm not gay, of course. I like the kitties too much.

Click to collapse



Eh, not to worried, just have to get out of this rut. Think its time to find another girlfriend. 
You seem in a good mood today


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Eh, not to worried, just have to get out of this rut. Think its time to find another girlfriend.
> You seem in a good mood today

Click to collapse



Had bacon for breakfast. It's like an aphrodisiac and some happy pills mixed together.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Had bacon for breakfast. It's like an aphrodisiac and some happy pills mixed together.

Click to collapse



Bacon is most definintly the best way to start a morning. Especially covered in maple syrup.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Bacon is most definintly the best way to start a morning. Especially covered in maple syrup.

Click to collapse



I do the same thing

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 8, 2011)

I like mine savory. Awesomeness


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 8, 2011)

Hmm, just tried a demo for hard reset. Graphics:awesome, fun level: pretty decent, crashing my computer:successful 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hmm, just tried a demo for hard reset. Graphics:awesome, fun level: pretty decent, crashing my computer:successful
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



View attachment 713266

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 8, 2011)

Goodnight everyone. Have to go get my tooth drilled tomorrow. And im tiirreed.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow, I have never seen this thread so dead. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wow, I have never seen this thread so dead.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Me too... Hi dd 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 8, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Me too... Hi dd
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning David it's weird there are so many David's on this thread

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Morning David it's weird there are so many David's on this thread
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Well, it's because it's an awesome name  

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 8, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Well, it's because it's an awesome name
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree, my brothers name is David to. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey bd, I didn't mean an actual zombie, well, an actual zombie doesn't exist LOL.
> 
> Is he sure he saw that thing? I don't think that thing really exists.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh he saw it alright.... Sparky didn't make this up maaaaaany other people in and near the state of NJ have seen it....
Anyway, sorry I haven't been around much I don't feel well. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2011)

Also hi everyone.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Also hi everyone.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hi bd  Did you catch that guy who's been stealing?

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 8, 2011)

Morning bd 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2011)

Morning
iDavid
DD
No, not yet. I have a couple problems, one:
 they added in the limo co as potential suspects so I have to go back over everybody and two:
 these gas pumps suck ...I forced my boss to order digital ones.....

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 8, 2011)

Why not just buy a hidden camera?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 8, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> This thread smells like is dying...perhaps might have to close it down unless they keep it alive

Click to collapse



 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 8, 2011)

Back from the dentist. Didn't need a root canal 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> This thread smells like is dying...perhaps might have to close it down unless they keep it alive

Click to collapse



It wont die.......

Its just slow right now cause everyone is busy with school and work 

Hello
DD
David
Twitch
Husam
Milad
BD
Dexter
The Rest of the mafia thread that is lurking or will jump online for now reason.......


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> School and work!!?? pffttt.......that's lame
> In other news....I still rule

Click to collapse



   

JK

Me no like red mod edits on my posts


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys, I'm in Kish now, it's an island I'm the south of Iran in the Persian gulf. I'm gonna stay for 3 days.
> @bd, I didn't mean he made it up, maybe he saw something else. The pictures I saw from that thing in the internet looked so damn fake.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Why u be in kish?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Vacation?
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Nice!!! Is there beach there?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys, I'm in Kish now, it's an island in the south of Iran in the Persian gulf. I'm gonna stay for 3 days.
> @bd, I didn't mean he made it up, maybe he saw something else. The pictures I saw from that thing in the internet looked so damn fake.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



I don't know about pictures on the internet but he was dead sure he saw whatever it was and he got a good look at it. Supposedly it looked right at him...... 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hello? It's an island, of course it has beach. But men and women have separate beaches (still in Iran).
> But it's also a free trade zone, so stuff are much cheaper that Tehran.
> 
> Google it, it's a nice place.
> ...

Click to collapse



I was too lazy too google...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

KISH LOOKS BEAUTIFUL!!!!  


Y u no live there?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2011)

I haz cake 
(this cake IS NOT a lie)

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2011)

Btw Milad enjoy ur vacation
And I want pikturs LOTS OF THEM!
(I have never been to Kish but I've heard lovely things....I would love to go one day.....)

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz cake
> (this cake IS NOT a lie)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



i hope its not cause it looks tasty!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz cake
> (this cake IS NOT a lie)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



And that's what it want you to belive 

Hey BD, Milad and David Looks nice milad  Good luck on not being forever alone


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> And that's what it want you to belive
> 
> Hey BD, Milad and David Looks nice milad  Good luck on not being forever alone

Click to collapse



The cake is now gone..... 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i hope its not cause it looks tasty!!

Click to collapse



It was!    

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> And that's what it want you to belive
> 
> Hey BD, Milad and David Looks nice milad  Good luck on not being forever alone

Click to collapse



Hey max 

Its thursday!!! and i got paid!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey bd! Thanks! It's nice to know you've heard about kish! Didn't expect that! I'll post pics!
> 
> @David. It's really hot and humid here, don't like that weather. And I've my life in Tehran, and, hopefully, I'll immigrate to Canada in 2 years, or 3 tops.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Sure its hot and humid but there is water


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey max
> 
> Its thursday!!! and i got paid!!!

Click to collapse



Congrats  *hints at donate button... JK *


m1l4droid said:


> Hey Max!
> Remember that I said I don't have a crush on my crush anymore? Apparently, I was wrong.
> 
> *foreveralone.jpg*
> ...

Click to collapse



Awhhh Damn, Unlucky , Go talk to her then!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The cake is now gone.....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



See.. It lied!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Congrats  *hints at donate button... JK *
> 
> 
> Awhhh Damn, Unlucky , Go talk to her then!

Click to collapse



Psshhhh


I paid 2 of my credit cards bills and i have to pay my Internet bill soon 

Plus buy a concert ticket as well as new Sneakers


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Psshhhh
> 
> 
> I paid 2 of my credit cards bills and i have to pay my Internet bill soon
> ...

Click to collapse



xD Damn  But have fun at the concert


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Damn  But have fun at the concert

Click to collapse



I will 

First concert is officially

Sept 25th: Korn,Staind,Chevelle,Five Finger Death Punch,Redlight King, Falling in reverse, Asking Alejandra, one other i forgot..


Then

September 30th:

Blink 182,Jimmy Eat World, Matt & Kim

Then October 5th:
Incubus

Then December 9th: Cake



Its concert SEASON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey bd! Thanks! It's nice to know you've heard about kish! Didn't expect that! I'll post pics!
> 
> @David. It's really hot and humid here, don't like that weather. And I've my life in Tehran, and, hopefully, I'll immigrate to Canada in 2 years, or 3 tops.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



I've done some traveling  and I LOVE reading travel books (yeah, I know....I'm boring and weird. Whatever) 
And.....Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay! Pikturs!

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 8, 2011)

Dontcha hate how naps make you feel like sh!t

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

> @David. What concert is it?

Click to collapse




look three posts above yours


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Where did everyone go?
> 
> @bd. Actually, you sound really cool. I like people who know stuff.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm here....sort of. 


Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Dontcha hate how naps make you feel like sh!t
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



glad i cant have the luxury of naps, i am incapable of taking naps


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> glad i cant have the luxury of naps, i am incapable of taking naps

Click to collapse



Can't force sleep?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Can't force sleep?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



no


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 8, 2011)

I usually don't like clocks like this, but found this one and kind of like it

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> This group makes me want to projectile *blank*

Click to collapse



Well good for u. 

Please go projectile not near me  


What type of music u like?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Wow Google just officially announced and released their Persian blog! I'm so happy!
> 
> Hey mtm, hadn't seen you around here for a while....
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



i have hes been editing my posts 

Editing what posts??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

@M_T_M

Look what im listening to:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

> Also, stop editing our posts!

Click to collapse




Like he will listen... 

I already said stop and he made it worse, maybe if we be quiet,don't move and don't say anything. It will stop and go away.


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 8, 2011)

M_T_M would never edit my posts... Right?  

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> M_T_M would never edit my posts... Right?
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



Wrong!!!!!  


And hey David


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You want him to edit your Patty's, don't you?
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



I'm confused...  
And hi both  

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You want him to edit your Patty's, don't you?
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse





idavid_ said:


> I'm confused...
> And hi both
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> ...

Click to collapse




Pattys was suppose to post i assume.

Swypo?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

M_T_M Leave? 

I never know


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 8, 2011)

Ha! I was right, he didn't edit my post  (I hope it doesn't happen now lol  )

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You guys are lucky I'm not a mod, cos if I were, I'd be the biggest troll mod ever!
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Ya me too, goto maxes site and ill troll u and edit your posts 

Also another site i can do that too 

but can't mention it...


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You guys are lucky I'm not a mod, cos if I were, I'd be the biggest troll mod ever!
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Nah, you would be forever alone mod... And besides, the biggest troll mod is M_T_M  

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya me too, goto maxes site and ill troll u and edit your posts
> 
> Also another site i can do that too
> 
> but can't mention it...

Click to collapse



Didn't Max delete that site or something?

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Didn't Max delete that site or something?
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



oh i guess ur right 

Oh well im still a mod on another site that i can't say


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> oh i guess ur right
> 
> Oh well im still a mod on another site that i can't say

Click to collapse



What site is it? TELL ME NAO!! 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 8, 2011)

the T keeps falling of my HTC  

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> What site is it? TELL ME NAO!!
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



Check PM


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Check PM

Click to collapse



Replied  

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Replied
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't respond back to u not caring 

But do u use that site?


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I didn't respond back to u not caring
> 
> But do u use that site?

Click to collapse



Well no, but I heard about it 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Well no, but I heard about it
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



Im also on the publicity team and on twitter for the site.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Tell me what site nao!
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



do u care?  

If so pm sent soon..........


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 8, 2011)

Y U GUYS MAKE ME STAY UP LATE IF I HAVE TO WAKE UP EARLY   Good night

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Maybe. Just curious. TELL ME NAO!
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



pm sent!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> The T on the back or you got honeycomb on it and trying to make a pun?
> 
> *smartass*
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Lolz, milad made a joke and yes, it's falling of the back of my phone

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I think... I've seen it before..........................
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



cool


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lolz, milad made a joke and yes, it's falling of the back of my phone
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



very lame joke


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

Free thanks time!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

well gave one to everyone that is posting here and making me entertained at work


----------



## husam666 (Sep 8, 2011)

good morning, I just woke up
It's 00:15, U jelly?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good morning, I just woke up
> It's 00:15, U jelly?

Click to collapse



what a convenience u wake up when i say i giving away free thanks 

How goes it husam?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> what a convenience u wake up when i say i giving away free thanks
> 
> How goes it husam?

Click to collapse



He smelled the free thanks cooking

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 8, 2011)

And a thanks for your thanks

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## nyan (Sep 8, 2011)

I feel amazing today, I broke up with my slut of a girlfrienf

Sent from my Shakira using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow, worst song evar stuck in my head. Playing over and over and over and over.... "I'm a Barbie girl, in the Barbie world. Life in plastic, it's fantastic." SHOOT ME NOW!!! 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 8, 2011)

Big old spider

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wow, worst song evar stuck in my head. Playing over and over and over and over.... "I'm a Barbie girl, in the Barbie world. Life in plastic, it's fantastic." SHOOT ME NOW!!!
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



LMAO!!! For some reason last night that song popped in my head. Didn't get stuck tho...


Here listen to this to help forget it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyhrYis509A&ob=av3e


:


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LMAO!!! For some reason last night that song popped in my head. Didn't get stuck tho...
> 
> 
> Here listen to this to help forget it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyhrYis509A&ob=av3e

Click to collapse



Not mad at all. Was expecting it of it was voted as the worst song of that decade, so the radio had to play it of course.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 8, 2011)

1 Mafia 



























1 thread 
























1 day 
















(Aka 24 hours, you idiot  )





























and 36 pages full of spam! 
























Result:  more training needed  we can do better than that  

btw :Hi guys   

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Not mad at all. Was expecting it of it was voted as the worst song of that decade, so the radio had to play it of course.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



LOL


----------



## husam666 (Sep 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> what a convenience u wake up when i say i giving away free thanks
> 
> How goes it husam?

Click to collapse



lol, i am connected to the internet even when i am asleep


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> 1 Mafia
> 
> 
> btw :Hi guys

Click to collapse



Well lately no one been helping me spam 

Hey Dexter!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 8, 2011)

Well have to go milk the cows. Keep on spamming guys

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL

Click to collapse



Does that site begin with an M and end in .org? If so i have google skills  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well have to go milk the cows. Keep on spamming guys
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



u got it:

BTW here is a going away present:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Does that site begin with an M and end in .org? If so i have google skills
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yep


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well lately no one been helping me spam
> 
> Hey Dexter!

Click to collapse




Hey Dave
Delirious 
Husam
Max 
And Questioner?  (One q....  Wtf are u ?)

@dave: Haha, I see...  It's because I wasn't  here to inspire everybody 



 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> yep

Click to collapse



XD sweet & congrats 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyan (Sep 8, 2011)

This is the top xda thread

Sent from my Shakira using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey Dave
> Delirious
> Husam
> Max
> ...

Click to collapse



Questioner is = Orange Assasin 


Thank u for inspiring everyone!! 



MacaronyMax said:


> XD sweet & congrats
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




I've been a mod there about 2 years now.


----------



## nyan (Sep 8, 2011)

Btw I love the internet cos im so confident in real life im vrrry berry shy

Sent from my Shakira using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

Questioner said:


> Btw I love the internet cos im so confident in real life im vrrry berry shy
> 
> Sent from my Shakira using XDA App

Click to collapse



Im confident in both real life and internet


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Questioner is = Orange Assasin
> 
> 
> Thank u for inspiring everyone!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow awesome 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Questioner is = Orange Assasin

Click to collapse



Ahh yeah... Just remembered...



> Thank u for inspiring everyone!!

Click to collapse



my pleasure  XD 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hi
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Hi watt!!

Whats up? Here seems that most of the mafiosos are sleepy...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hi watt!!
> 
> Whats up? Here seems that most of the mafiosos are sleepy...

Click to collapse




Our Mafia needs to sleep less and do more spam work before the get more sleep!!! 
Me getting bored with no one online or responding or trolling games


----------



## husam666 (Sep 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hi watt!!
> 
> Whats up? Here seems that most of the mafiosos are sleepy...

Click to collapse



we always do


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Our Mafia needs to sleep less and do more spam work before the get more sleep!!!
> Me getting bored with no one online or responding or trolling games

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> we always do

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



Mafia need some speed....  

Coffee wont do the trick


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been on guys. Just busy with school.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

Check out my new shoes im getting : http://www.famousfootwear.com/Shopping/ProductDetails.aspx?p=91193&pg=1021128


----------



## husam666 (Sep 8, 2011)

the F*** is going on here?


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Check out my new shoes im getting : http://www.famousfootwear.com/Shopping/ProductDetails.aspx?p=91193&pg=1021128

Click to collapse



Nice...  although i dont like that kind of shoes( athletics)...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nice...  although i dont like that kind of shoes( athletics)...

Click to collapse



I think they are very comfy, i dont do much running so no biggy 

They look cool too


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

anyone want to play me in wordfeud? 

Im bored and want to play a game


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Wow Google just officially announced and released their Persian blog! I'm so happy!
> 
> Hey mtm, hadn't seen you around here for a while....
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



That's very cool news Milad! 
It's reasons like this (among many others) that make me a Google FanChick


It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> anyone want to play me in wordfeud?
> 
> Im bored and want to play a game

Click to collapse



Can u wait while I dl it?

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Can u wait while I dl it?
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



ya 

While i wait watch this tosh.0 clip its funny!!  

http://tosh.comedycentral.com/video-clips/porn-reenactments


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya
> 
> While i wait watch this tosh.0 clip its funny!!
> 
> http://tosh.comedycentral.com/video-clips/porn-reenactments

Click to collapse



apparently, I haz words with friends (  ) and wordfeud keeps saying "waiting to install" I'm gonna try on the Sensation....

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> apparently, I haz words with friends (  ) and wordfeud keeps saying "waiting to install" I'm gonna try on the Sensation....
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



No WORDS WITH FRIENDS!!! It still sucks on android  I can only play on my ipod and i dont have it with me


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 9, 2011)

I dl-ed wordfeud on da Sensation instead (bad Galaxy Tab!  BAD! )

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I dl-ed wordfeud on da Sensation instead (bad Galaxy Tab!  BAD! )
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



hmmm.. more like bad Samsung bad!! 

What ur username?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> No WORDS WITH FRIENDS!!! It still sucks on android  I can only play on my ipod and i dont have it with me

Click to collapse



what's ur username on wordfeud? Im Babydollll (someone ELSE haz Babydoll25  )

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 9, 2011)

@David.......


It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> what's ur username on wordfeud? Im Babydollll (someone ELSE haz Babydoll25  )
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



sent u invite


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 9, 2011)

View attachment 714129

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Check out my new shoes im getting : http://www.famousfootwear.com/Shopping/ProductDetails.aspx?p=91193&pg=1021128

Click to collapse



I'm gunna have to upload a pics of my Nike's when I get home now 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'm gunna have to upload a pics of my Nike's when I get home now
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Make a new thread called post pics of your kicks?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Make a new thread called post pics of your kicks?

Click to collapse



You do it. I've made to many spammy threads lately

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> sent u invite

Click to collapse



ummmm excuse my stupidity.... But u sent it to my email?

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You do it. I've made to many spammy threads lately
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



I will soon


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> ummmm excuse my stupidity.... But u sent it to my email?
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



in wordfeud


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 9, 2011)

If there isn't one made by the time I get my pic taken I will make it... I have a feeling that thread will die out quickly tho

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You do it. I've made to many spammy threads lately
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Spammy threads are spammy.....    
Ohai....

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> in wordfeud

Click to collapse



Thats why I asked....I haz the app open (I even closed it amd reopened it) and I haznt received anything yet.....

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thats why I asked....I haz the app open (I even closed it amd reopened it) and I haznt received anything yet.....
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



ok send me one then: dmetzger


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> If there isn't one made by the time I get my pic taken I will make it... I have a feeling that thread will die out quickly tho
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



i made one already LOL 

@Mafia 

We need to get it going by all posting in it.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 9, 2011)

guys im sorry... im kinda feeling sleppy and bored... 










*outta here... *


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thats why I asked....I haz the app open (I even closed it amd reopened it) and I haznt received anything yet.....
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



Y U NO Invite me? 

Username: dmetzger


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> guys im sorry... im kinda feeling sleppy and bored...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



cya later dexter, be sure to post pics of your kicks in the new thread.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ok send me one then: dmetzger

Click to collapse



done

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry David
I has to take a call from my Mom.... 

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> done
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



accepted 

Now u play !!


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 9, 2011)

Okay got it..... I'm playing

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 9, 2011)

Home and taking a shower will post in the kicks thread soon

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 9, 2011)

Nobody here anymore?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm up. Early morning and whatnot.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 9, 2011)

Goodmorning Sakai, how early?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning Sakai, how early?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



It's officially 9.00am here.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It's officially 9.00am here.

Click to collapse



Psh thats not early

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Psh thats not early
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



It feels like 5am for all it's worth.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It feels like 5am for all it's worth.

Click to collapse



So if you had to get up at 5 it would feel like 1?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 9, 2011)

Nope. If I had to be at work at 9am on time with a huge headache, it'll feel like it's still 5am.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nope. If I had to be at work at 9am on time with a huge headache, it'll feel like it's still 5am.

Click to collapse



lol, thats not really what i asked. Not all there today eh sky? Are you sick?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 9, 2011)

Was sick yesterday. Still sick here. We have 14 sickies per year, but I only got a doc's cert for one, so I'm back to work.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 9, 2011)

Well I hope your feeling better soon. Being sick sucks balls

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 9, 2011)

Sucking balls suck balls. Being sick is just horrible.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 9, 2011)

Thread so dead

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Thread so dead
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Not yet 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Admit it David, thread is dead. Now have a zombie thread.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse





¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Admit it David, thread is dead. Now have a zombie thread.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Uuunnngggghhhh, braaiinnnsss. :eatsmiladsbrains:
Foooorrrrreeeevvvveeeeerrr aaalllloooonnnneeeee
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> How dare ya troll me a call????

Click to collapse



Time for a refresher course in English troll?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Please don't eat my brains dd! I need it to live!
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Okay, I'm not feeling to cannibalistic today

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Say DD......what are some of the benefits of living in Canada. My family and I have been pondering on the possibility of moving there

Click to collapse




You get to say british and canadian words 

Hey btw
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey Max!
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Hey  so we been dead for the past couple days?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Say DD......what are some of the benefits of living in Canada. My family and I have been pondering on the possibility of moving there

Click to collapse



Not living in USA... I kid I kid but seriously, that deal with your countries debt borrowing ceiling worries me. Also we have health care, I have been told by many people from other countries that Canadians are generally nicer. Hmm, I could go on, but I'm arriving at work now. So more later okay
Oh, and hey Max
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You mean, you feel cannibalist some days?
> 
> *OMG face "you a cannibal!"*
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Apparently you taste like pork mmmmmm

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey DD, I have cousins in Canada 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 9, 2011)

Gli sviluppatori thread,
Y U NO STOP DYING?? 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 9, 2011)

Google image search, Save the thread, Now look at most of the pictures...






Eduit


----------



## Dirk (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello:
Watt
Husam
Twitch
DD
M_T_M (no more editing posts!!) 
Milad
BD
Dirk
David
Max
Sakai
Dexter
Anyone i missed
Anyone Being a creeper and lurking..
Anyone who i wont see for 5 more hours
Anyone that may pop on when i trigger the Free Thanks Party
Anyone that decides they are cool enough to join the mafia
Anyone that decides to post after me
Anyone that decides to Pop Online
Anyone that post in the ban thread that is a Noob
Anyone that supports the Nyan Cat
Anyone who uses the Y U No Guy
Anyone That uses the foreveralone guy.
Anyone that decides that those memes are too good for them and uses a different one or makes there own.
Anyone who is too lazy to post these memes and just uses text like foreveralone.jpg 

Anyone that doesnt fall into any of those categories

That should cover everyone

and no im not saying hi again!!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



lol 

hey all


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey Max or milad, did mtm rsepond to my answer and then go and delete it again?
Also hi dave
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey Max or milad, did mtm rsepond to my answer and then go and delete it again?
> Also hi dave
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I should be sleeping, but I'm not. 

Gonna play me some Dead Island to keep me awake. 

BRB with awesomely/awfully inappropriate stories in 5.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Youse gais and your crazy ideas about me deleting stuff
> 
> @Davidrules....edit what posts?

Click to collapse



Nvrmind


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Youse gais and your crazy ideas about me deleting stuff
> 
> @Davidrules....edit what posts?

Click to collapse



wtf???
you got a promotion?? 
congrats dude


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wtf???
> you got a promotion??
> congrats dude

Click to collapse



Holy hell i did!!! 

BTW why is twitches account say guest?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Holy hell i did!!!
> 
> BTW why is twitches account say guest?

Click to collapse



i was talking to mtm 
he's a senior mod now


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i was talking to mtm
> he's a senior mod now

Click to collapse



FACE PALM!!!

Hes been one for the past week


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i was talking to mtm
> he's a senior mod now

Click to collapse




WE'RE DOOMED!!!

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> FACE PALM!!!
> 
> Hes been one for the past week

Click to collapse



meh, i just noticed it, it's been ages since i last seen him post


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> meh, i just noticed it, it's been ages since i last seen him post

Click to collapse



hes been posting and editing post all week


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hes been posting and editing post all week

Click to collapse



not when im on, or im too busy to see it


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guis. Ether is up dev's account? It says invalid user id?
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



That is weird. Pm trm? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 9, 2011)

Mtm! Did you ban twitch as a display of your new power?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You are rarely here anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



trolling people on facebook > trolling people on xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys! My crush liked my new Facebook profile picture, when I saw it I was like:View attachment 714849
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Lmao XD Congrats  xD


And Wher'es dev?  Hope he's alright


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys! My crush liked my new Facebook profile picture, when I saw it I was like:View attachment 714849
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



lmao 

maybe she likes you


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You know...I can ban you now

Click to collapse




Yay? 

And answer the question that DD asked!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao
> 
> maybe she likes you

Click to collapse



Sup 


davidrules7778 said:


> Yay?
> 
> And answer the question that DD asked!!!

Click to collapse



What was DD question btw? And Um Thats great isn't it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Mtm! Did you ban twitch as a display of your new power?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse





MacaronyMax said:


> Sup
> 
> 
> What was DD question btw? And Um Thats great isn't it

Click to collapse




See above quote


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup
> 
> 
> What was DD question btw? And Um Thats great isn't it

Click to collapse



oi max
nothing, just messing with people on fb, being group admin for a group that has 3000 person is awesome lmao
<bad cop 

wbu?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> See above quote

Click to collapse



Ahh xD llol 


husam666 said:


> oi max
> nothing, just messing with people on fb, being group admin for a group that has 3000 person is awesome lmao
> <bad cop
> 
> wbu?

Click to collapse



XD Sweet, The troll one?


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys! My crush liked my new Facebook profile picture, when I saw it I was like:View attachment 714849
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Why don't you talk to her? If you fail, you will know that you at least tried. 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Why don't you talk to her? If you fail, you will know that you at least tried.
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah this, Better try than not and regret it.. 

Or give one of us your fb passwaord and we'll do it for you


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah this, Better try than not and regret it..
> 
> Or give one of us your fb passwaord and we'll do it for you

Click to collapse



The second option is better 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

Anyone know how to speed up gifs easily??

I combined a gif with a png and it slowed down. 

See my signature...


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 9, 2011)

Btw guys, you noticed that my most commonly used smiley is  ? It pretty much describes my life  

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahh xD llol
> 
> 
> XD Sweet, The troll one?

Click to collapse



no, that's only for members, they took over this one called anything goes (boobs, make wonders) they are a master in group jacking


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> The second option is better
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



xD So it is 


idavid_ said:


> Btw guys, you noticed that my most commonly used smiley is  ? It pretty much describes my life
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



XD lmao yeah, husam joined a group to stop that 


husam666 said:


> no, that's only for members, they took over this one called anything goes (boobs, make wonders) they are a master in group jacking

Click to collapse



XD Imma join


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Anyone know how to speed up gifs easily??
> 
> I combined a gif with a png and it slowed down.
> 
> See my signature...

Click to collapse



Credit: Dex



dexter93 said:


> You should also try this method:
> 1. Get a shovel and a place with nice, soft soil
> 2. Dig a hole in the soil using the shovel
> 3. Carefully place the image into the hole so that the upper half of it remains out of the hole
> ...

Click to collapse



¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD So it is
> 
> XD lmao yeah, husam joined a group to stop that
> 
> XD Imma join

Click to collapse



lmao,im not trolling atm, just having fun, enjoy your stay


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD So it is
> 
> XD lmao yeah, husam joined a group to stop that
> 
> XD Imma join

Click to collapse



Wait, what group? GIVE ME LINK!! NAO!!  

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Credit: Dex
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Gee thanks for the quoting of dexter

and dexter thanks i didn't know i had to dig a hole and water an image 

LOL


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Gee thanks for the quoting of dexter
> 
> and dexter thanks i didn't know i had to dig a hole and water an image
> 
> LOL

Click to collapse



It was actually about rooting a toaster, but I changed it a little  

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao,im not trolling atm, just having fun, enjoy your stay

Click to collapse



 My Stay! Your making it sound Im there temp


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Say....what happened to y'alls leader??     The twitching nana???

Click to collapse



We thought u could tell us.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Say....what happened to y'alls leader??     The twitching nana???

Click to collapse



PM and see what an Admin sayas? Please?


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 9, 2011)

If nobody posts for 5 minutes, it means the thread is dead 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> If nobody posts for 5 minutes, it means the thread is dead
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



Not my problem  I was last post


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not my problem  I was last post

Click to collapse



IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I have a live chat room for Spanish speaking cell users
> 
> www.m_t_mblog.org

Click to collapse



wow! That's sweet mtm, I like how you did all that too, and included a english section 


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU -______________-


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I have a live chat room for Spanish speaking cell users
> 
> www.m_t_mblog.org

Click to collapse



Tapatalk,
Y U NO OPEN LINKS?? 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> It took me and my friend about three months to do the graphics and design

Click to collapse



xD well it's very.. brilliant ...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

I give up i guess it my image will have to be slow


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I give up i guess it my image will have to be slow

Click to collapse



What image? I might be able to help?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> What image? I might be able to help?

Click to collapse



My old avatar in my sig.. 

I added the gif to it and it slowed the animation down..


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 9, 2011)

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> It took me and my friend about three months to do the graphics and design

Click to collapse



lmao, you sure did xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> My old avatar in my sig..
> 
> I added the gif to it and it slowed the animation down..

Click to collapse



I see, Would you not want it sped up to make smoother?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I see, Would you not want it sped up to make smoother?

Click to collapse



What? 


I just want it to go the original speed before i added it to my avatar.

What i did was cut out the non animated one then took the animated one here: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Resized it to the blank spot that i cut and put it there and it slowed it down.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> What?
> 
> 
> I just want it to go the original speed before i added it to my avatar.
> ...

Click to collapse



oh i see thought you said you wanted it slower   Ill have ago


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> oh i see thought you said you wanted it slower   Ill have ago

Click to collapse



LOL no i want it as fast as the original one


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL no i want it as fast as the original one

Click to collapse



Ahh  I had no luck sorry, I fail with gifs


----------



## willverduzco (Sep 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I have a live chat room for Spanish speaking cell users
> 
> www.m_t_mblog.org

Click to collapse



OMFG Best website ever! You are amazing. I wish to be as good of a developer as you one day...
You troll


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahh  I had no luck sorry, I fail with gifs

Click to collapse



Damn!! Well thanks for trying.


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I have a live chat room for Spanish speaking cell users
> 
> www.m_t_mblog.org

Click to collapse



I opened it in a browser, works now  Kinda expected that 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

I try to thank you but...........


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

willverduzco said:


> OMFG Best website ever! You are amazing. I wish to be as good of a developer as you one day...
> You troll

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 9, 2011)

willverduzco said:


> OMFG Best website ever! You are amazing. I wish to be as good of a developer as you one day...
> You troll

Click to collapse



xD Don't we all 


davidrules7778 said:


> I try to thank you but...........

Click to collapse



Thanks but dont worry about it


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 9, 2011)

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 9, 2011)

Hiiiiiiii  lalalla what to do


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> Wait, what?
> I have no idea what I'm saying,
> But you lost the game¤

Click to collapse


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse








¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 9, 2011)

heeey Milad


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> Wait, what?
> I have no idea what I'm saying,
> But you lost the game¤

Click to collapse



hahaha 

Nice one!! 


@ Milad




davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> Watt
> Husam
> Twitch
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Dave!
> 
> Y U NO STOP DRINKING?
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



I do during the week.   But since its FRIDAY!!! Drinking time


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @Dave. Nice avatar. Is it you? And hi.
> 
> But seriously guys where's dev? I'm gonna email and ask him...
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



No but it is my kitty.


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 9, 2011)

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @Dave. Cool, I love kittehs!
> 
> @David. I don't always use meme generator, but when I do, I'm on a fast connection.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Download the app, it's awesome!  

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Is it free?
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Yes  

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Download the app, it's awesome!
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



App?!?!!?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 9, 2011)

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## Dirk (Sep 9, 2011)

Check out the new OT thread. Test your aptitude like a boss!

Mafia member has to get this


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 9, 2011)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

View attachment 714951

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 9, 2011)

There is also Meme Maker, but this one has way more memes (or at least it looks so)

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 9, 2011)

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> Wait, what?
> I have no idea what I'm saying,
> But you lost the game¤

Click to collapse



Now thats in my head :-C

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Now thats in my head :-C
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse








¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 9, 2011)

All your thread are belong to Pipsqueak!!!!
Also: Hi....and TouchPal keyboard is free in the Android Market 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> Wait, what?
> I have no idea what I'm saying,
> But you lost the game¤

Click to collapse



Yes :-(


Hey bd awesome 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lmao 

@bd hey wazap?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao
> 
> @bd hey wazap?

Click to collapse








Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 9, 2011)

View attachment 714988

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 9, 2011)

Hibernation 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hibernation
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hey max, should i take the last comment thread to here *rapetrollface.jpg*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey max, should i take the last comment thread to here *rapetrollface.jpg*

Click to collapse



XD oh dear  I can tell now though itll end with a mod closing it whilst saying I win. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD oh dear  I can tell now though itll end with a mod closing it whilst saying I win.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lmao damn, i did not think of that  xD


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

good night dude


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 9, 2011)

> I'm off to bed, night.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Night dude 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (Sep 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm off to bed, night.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Goodnight mate. See you here again soon i hope.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello guys!! 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hello guys!!
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



sup dex


----------



## Dirk (Sep 10, 2011)

Before i retire for the night i must post my find of the day!!

http://www.worldtvsite.net/index.php

More TV than you can shake a stick at!  

American networks are nothing but wall to wall adverts of course, but the rest are good


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sup dex

Click to collapse



checking youtube vids.... to find sth ukulelish


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 10, 2011)

So my one year was amazing today. Just thought I'd share

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So my one year was amazing today. Just thought I'd share
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Congrats 

Good to know everything went well. Did you get your shirt yet?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Congrats
> 
> Good to know everything went well. Did you get your shirt yet?

Click to collapse



and thou art?

@watt, great to hear that dude congrats


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> and thou art?
> 
> @watt, great to hear that dude congrats

Click to collapse



Yo mamma, in pajamas 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yo mamma, in pajamas
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



nope, you look more like an error to me
are you orange, twitch or dan?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nope, you look more like an error to me
> are you orange, twitch or dan?

Click to collapse



If you know who I am then why bother asking?  Seems like you need some reassurance? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> If you know who I am then why bother asking?  Seems like you need some reassurance?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



because you look fishy to me, not GTFO noob, this isn't your place


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because you look fishy to me, not GTFO noob, this isn't your place

Click to collapse



I own this place, bish. Husam, don't talk to your superiors in such a manner. Fyi, we need to get back to Skype days. Wanna head on? I made a new profile because I forgot the old one lolz

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I own this place, bish. Husam, don't talk to your superiors in such a manner. Fyi, we need to get back to Skype days. Wanna head on? I made a new profile because I forgot the old one lolz
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



lulz, just pm me your new account and ill add you, unless if you remember the password, i still have your old username


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi all... and bye all. Night time I see naner is back as a error what happened bro?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hi all... and bye all. Night time I see twitch is back as a error what happened bro?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



lol, will tell you later, anyway i hope you all remember this and tell the other members about it, please don't call twitch by his first name on xda anymore, it will be really appreciated


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 10, 2011)

Skype? :-D

And hey error 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Skype? :-D
> 
> And hey error
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i guess we're going back to it finally


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i guess we're going back to it finally

Click to collapse



Sweet  Imma redownload PC app 


m1l4droid said:


> Hey Guys! Who's this error guy? Is it***?
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



We're not allowed to say I guess.. But it _could_ be


----------



## husam666 (Sep 10, 2011)

hey milad,
and please don't call him by his real name, he will explain later ok?


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 10, 2011)

morning....
What's up with that error??

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 10, 2011)

I'd guess so


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> morning....
> What's up with that error??
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Do you need to PM'ed or can you guess?


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Do you need to PM'ed or can you guess?

Click to collapse



Morning Max 

Well I have already guessed some things,  but haven't understood them completely.... U mind pm'ing?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning Max
> 
> Well I have already guessed some things,  but haven't understood them completely.... U mind pm'ing?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't either.. But I'll PM you what I understand.. Otherwise i think only husam knows


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I don't either.. But I'll PM you what I understand.. Otherwise i think only husam knows

Click to collapse



OK.....Thanks 




[HUSAM Y U NO HELP HERE??].jpg 


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 10, 2011)

xD But wait.. Does this mean we need a 3rd thread? D:


----------



## husam666 (Sep 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> OK, so error it is. Are we doing Skype?
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



i guess so, i'll pm you my username but wont be online


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 10, 2011)

Mine is ......... I'll edit that out later


----------



## husam666 (Sep 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD But wait.. Does this mean we need a 3rd thread? D:

Click to collapse



maybe 
maybe we'll just hijack some random thread


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> maybe
> maybe we'll just hijack some random thread

Click to collapse



XD but were a banana mafia with no bananas 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i guess so, i'll pm you my username but wont be online

Click to collapse



Dammit.  Skype on my phone is a real battery drainer....  
anyway... Is anyone online now? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Dammit.  Skype on my phone is a real battery drainer....
> anyway... Is anyone online now?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Me :-D

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Me :-D
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Adding you now...  If you see some strange username it's me  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Adding you now...  If you see some strange username it's me
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



XD Added


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 10, 2011)

Now all we need is a multi chat  (Husam.. Lets troll  XD)


----------



## husam666 (Sep 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Adding you now...  If you see some strange username it's me
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



i just signed in


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 10, 2011)

Guys, do you know who the error guy is? I think I know but I'm not sure, so PM? 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## husam666 (Sep 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Guys, do you know who the error guy is? I think I know but I'm not sure, so PM?
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



[pm sent,


----------



## husam666 (Sep 10, 2011)

ok we'll stay here for a while @idavid_


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah hey


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey Mafia can someone pm me to please and tell me what the hell is going on?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 10, 2011)

Ouch ouch ouch ouch ouch ouch ouch. Leg throbbing. A cow pinned it in-between a metal pipe with her head for like half a min. This is only gunna hurt more as the day goes on. Fml

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 10, 2011)

Okay. So would someone mind telling me wtf is going on here?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Okay. So would someone mind telling me wtf is going on here?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Will do in a pm

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 10, 2011)

Lolz I'm in ur thread, obsoleting your thought process. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lolz I'm in ur thread, obsoleting your thought process.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Umm... Ok? 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lolz I'm in ur thread, obsoleting your thought process.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Indeed you are...


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Umm... Ok?
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



David, you really have no clue who this is?.... No one must have sent you a pm.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> David, you really have no clue who this is?.... No one must have sent you a pm.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I know who you are  I think I knew before husam sent me a PM 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I know who you are  I think I knew before husam sent me a PM
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



U can haz cookies nao. But not too many we don't want you getting fat....

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey  just came ftom watching oxford.. Drew 2-2 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  just came ftom watching oxford.. Drew 2-2
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey max
Football? as you eurotrash call it jks


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 10, 2011)

Maxey and Dd y u no add me on Skype? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey max
> Football? as you eurotrash call it jks

Click to collapse



XD  Yeah football.. And will do it now error 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Maxey and Dd y u no add me on Skype?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



As I am error?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> As I am error?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Add me

......

I'll add you to chat


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Add me
> 
> maxneilon
> 
> I'll add you to chat

Click to collapse



Does chat work on mobile?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Does chat work on mobile?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Answered my own question okay, added you

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## nyan (Sep 10, 2011)

Here I am

Sent from my Shakira using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 10, 2011)

Questioner said:


> Here I am
> 
> Sent from my Shakira using XDA App

Click to collapse



False

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Soooo.....where's that leader of yours at?

Click to collapse



Where you least expect him

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 10, 2011)

Anyone played this old dos game? It's called cyberdogs and it's about 15 years old. I got it working on my phone haha. Oh the memories 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 10, 2011)

Questioner said:


> Here I am
> 
> Sent from my Shakira using XDA App

Click to collapse



GTFO. That's all

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 10, 2011)

Questioner said:


> Here I am
> 
> Sent from my Shakira using XDA App

Click to collapse



Even the noob thinks you're a noob. Gtfo before someone here smacks you in the face with a mackerel.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I guess no one plans to tell me where Twitch is at,eh?

Click to collapse



Hey there creeper 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I guess no one plans to tell me where Twitch is at,eh?

Click to collapse



You don't find twitch... he find you

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Dominico?

Click to collapse



Que claro.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey bd! Like me new polyurethane on Google+?
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Ummmmm, apparently....I'm an idiot. Please explain? 
(Also, I has major brain pain otherwise known as a migraine.....so I apologize for my lack of coherence)
Also....Hi............l

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I wrote pikture and my phone changed it... My bad... I don't even know what that is???
> 
> Hi BTW.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Polyurethane: type of chemically enhanced plastic compound (I'm like 92% positive that is what it is without Googling)
Also....how's ur vacation so far?

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm bored














¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 10, 2011)

And another one for me





¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 11, 2011)

Anyone here?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Anyone here?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Skype dude 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## T.C.P (Sep 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Skype dude
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



We using Skype again.?

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good great! I'll post maor pikture later
> 
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Yaaaaaaaaay! Moar pikturs!! 
also.... hi.... all

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey bd

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> We using Skype again.?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> We using Skype again.?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



yes, we're voice chatting and max is creeping 

hey bd


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 11, 2011)

God damnit. Skype. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> God damnit. Skype.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



anything wrong?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> anything wrong?

Click to collapse



I hate it

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I hate it
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Why y hatin?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I hate it
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



But...but


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> If you know who I am then why bother asking?  Seems like you need some reassurance?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



22ace??? Who the heck is that?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> 22ace??? Who the heck is that?

Click to collapse



I don't know who 22ace is  Hello.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I don't know who 22ace is  Hello.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Registered on your IP Dan.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Registered on your IP Dan.

Click to collapse



I'm not Dan...

Seriously.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm not Dan...
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Purple Llama? Kinda weird that he shows up the same day you do


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Purple Llama? Kinda weird that he shows up the same day you do

Click to collapse



Nope, keep guessing TRIM.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Nope, keep guessing TRIM.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Twitch..your outta here


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 11, 2011)

WTH happened to your old acct?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Twitch..your outta here

Click to collapse



Why? What did I do? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why? What did I do?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



You are a pain in my butt, you know that?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> You are a pain in my butt, you know that?

Click to collapse



I would hope I'm not, I've never touched it haha 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Sniff , sniff ....do I smell a pupie ?

Click to collapse



Puppy? Nah  What's up M_T_M? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 11, 2011)

no...look at his old acct


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

Am I being scrutinized right now? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 11, 2011)

yes............


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> yes............

Click to collapse



I shouldn't be. I deleted the other one for personal reasons. I don't have two accounts therefore have no reason to be scrutinized.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> But...but

Click to collapse



Either gtalk or here. Screw Skype.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Either gtalk or here. Screw Skype.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



gtalk doesn't support group chats


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> gtalk doesn't support group chats

Click to collapse


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


>

Click to collapse



Just get on Skype  For me.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


>

Click to collapse



c'mon dude skype is good


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> c'mon dude skype is good

Click to collapse



its 1122 at night here. im booting honeycomb on my phone, trying it then going to sleepz.  maybe tomorrow


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> its 1122 at night here. im booting honeycomb on my phone, trying it then going to sleepz.  maybe tomorrow

Click to collapse



That's fine, as long as you do it 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's fine, as long as you do it
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



what he said


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what he said

Click to collapse



i said MAYBE.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what he said

Click to collapse



That's what she said? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> i said MAYBE.

Click to collapse



Don't make me text bomb you 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Don't make me text bomb you
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



dont do it. honeycomb is sloooooowwwwww. id come to your house and take a dump on your phone


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> dont do it. honeycomb is sloooooowwwwww. id come to your house and take a dump on your phone

Click to collapse



Then go on Skype damn you! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Then go on Skype damn you!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



do you want poop on your phone?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> do you want poop on your phone?

Click to collapse



It'll wash off. Want spam in your phone's inbox? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It'll wash off. Want spam in your phone's inbox?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



-.- wash your phone?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> -.- wash your phone?

Click to collapse



Washcloth 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Washcloth
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



still not changing the fact that there were feces on it...


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

Lol totally didn't mean to do that DD.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> still not changing the fact that there were feces on it...

Click to collapse



So are you going to make a Skype? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol totally didn't mean to do that DD.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Haha, its alright


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 11, 2011)

New avatar, you likey?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

Holy poop:







Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Holy poop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's terrible. lulZ at lock bot

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey watt, you should come on Skype next time

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't like Skype either.....or more specifically, it doesn't like me..... booooooooo on Skype.....
Also I feel like crap....... 

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't like Skype either.....or more specifically, it doesn't like me..... booooooooo on Skype.....
> Also I feel like crap.......
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



Hey bd, why doesn't Skype like you? Your a likable person and have you been working too much

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Which of u aholes hacked my fb account?
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



lmao, don't look at me


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Was it u? I'm gonna kick ur ass! It was sooooo embaressing! Wtf where u thinking!?
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



i swear it's not me!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> So it was banana. I'm gonna f*** him.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



i can't say who, and i will not even hint, don't waste your time on guessing...

btw, watch your language, this is still xda


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Then I'll have someone hack your, nana's and others account. I'm gonna get back at u for this.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



be my guest, my fb account already got every type of sh!t on it, i don't really mind.
and nana doesn't like facebook, he has no account


----------



## Soul Train (Sep 11, 2011)

who want some of this sooooooouuul train?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> He has skype and Google eh?
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



i guess, but why are you making _him _your target?



Soul Train said:


> who want some of this sooooooouuul train?

Click to collapse



who the f*** are you?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Then I'll have someone hack your, nana's and others account. I'm gonna get back at u for this.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Firstly, I don't even have a facebook nor do I know anything about your's OR your email address. What makes you think it could possibly be me? 

Secondly, IF one of us did do it, what makes you think we aren't secure or intelligent enough to keep our accounts secure? Personally I always have all my things secure, what makes you think you can have people hack my things? 

Thirdly, if someone WAS to hack into my things I WOULD find out and I WOULD screw them up beyond recovery. I do know about computers and I will retaliate if something happens to my personal information.

Fourthly, from what I've seen they didn't actually screw with anything of yours that was personal and or cause any permanent damage so you should chill. 

Fifthly, lol pwned. At least these people didn't actually do things that would cause permanent problems, just tell people you were hacked.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> He hacked it I know it.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



How could I possibly do that? I'm flattered that you revere my intelligence that much.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I know it was someone from skype chat last night.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Read my list. That's all I gotta say about that.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What list?
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



look a page back.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 11, 2011)

Wtf happened here guys? Why so much drama?

Abet form me HTC Dserie witf lé help of Swype and lé XDA app. Plis frogive typpos.


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Wtf guys  I think I'll never sleep again, otherwise I'll miss everything in this thread  

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah. One weekend gets this far... I guess...

Abet form me HTC Dserie witf lé help of Swype and lé XDA app. Plis frogive typpos.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

hey sak, idave.

do you think that i did it?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey sak, idave.
> 
> do you think that i did it?

Click to collapse



I don't know, and I don't care. 

Move along, buddy. 

Btw, is twitch... <- PM me.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I don't know, and I don't care.
> 
> Move along, buddy.
> 
> Btw, is twitch... <- PM me.

Click to collapse



kk will do


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 11, 2011)

Ehehehehe... I guessed right


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2011)

'Morning


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 11, 2011)

Good morning


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2011)

How are ya Sakai?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 11, 2011)

Remember that fsk'ed up boo-boo I pulled with Ms TiBo? Well, my church leader had a sit down with me to talk about it. Also, I pretty fsked up playing bass today, but I'm oddly happy about the whole day. Weird huh?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2011)

xD and aha sweet  But a bit wierd.. Shouldn't bother you though


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Remember that fsk'ed up boo-boo I pulled with Ms TiBo? Well, my church leader had a sit down with me to talk about it. Also, I pretty fsked up playing bass today, but I'm oddly happy about the whole day. Weird huh?

Click to collapse



nah, pretty normal, im always happy when sh!+ happens


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD and aha sweet  But a bit wierd.. Shouldn't bother you though

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> nah, pretty normal, im always happy when sh!+ happens

Click to collapse



I know right? It's like I'm finally relieved that its over! Anyway, she is still actively avoiding me, and I can no longer be bothered about the whole thing. My pastor's reaction was to start a SIX week series on "Relationships". Talk about awkward to the MAX (not you, I mean maximum) and super troll. I'm sure he was aiming at me. Didn't knew he could trololol so well! 

Ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I know right? It's like I'm finally relieved that its over! Anyway, she is still actively avoiding me, and I can no longer be bothered about the whole thing. My pastor's reaction was to start a SIX week series on "Relationships". Talk about awkward to the MAX (not you, I mean maximum) and super troll. I'm sure he was aiming at me. Didn't knew he could trololol so well!
> 
> Ahahahahahahahaha

Click to collapse



lmao. I'm gonna go now, play me some game, im really pissed off, about many things, hopefully ill feel better

cya


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 11, 2011)

Motto of the day:

Be pissed off, or you'll be pissed on. 

I should write that down somewhere.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Goddamn it they locked my thread!
> 
> Max, u hacked my account?
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



No I did not? How come?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2011)

Ah, Well I promise you it wasn't me


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 11, 2011)

morning ladies  whats up?


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> **** facebook I want to contact them on my account being hacked, I can't find nothing! No phone number no Email!
> 
> ****you Zucerberg!

Click to collapse



um.. what happened milad? that guy with the vpn again?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> morning ladies  whats up?

Click to collapse



'Morning  Annoyed.. I have this great rom.. but the theme is annoying and the animations  *cries* you?


dexter93 said:


> um.. what happened milad? that guy with the vpn again?

Click to collapse



What if he was creeping on our Skype.. And you called me a creeper?!


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Morning  Annoyed.. I have this great rom.. but the theme is annoying and the animations  *cries* you?
> 
> 
> What if he was creeping on our Skype.. And you called me a creeper?!

Click to collapse



thats only possible if you had given him ur account. in the chat we know who is online and not talking


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> thats only possible if you had given him ur account. in the chat we know who is online and not talking

Click to collapse



Appear offline? D:


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Appear offline? D:

Click to collapse



you had answered the call, but you just wouldnt speak 
thats how you heard us.  creeper


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It was u dexter. U hacked my account. U called max creeper while using my fb account too.
> 
> @the &#$% mod that locked my thread. Did I violate any rules that u Locked my thread? Huh? Y u no at least say y u lock? At least post sth so that we know who locked it.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



 Hey i didnt do that. Why would i call max like that on YOUR fb and then do the same here? Im not that idiotic... i just saw it on maxs wall


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Then who was it? It was either max, u, husam or banana. It was someone who was in the skype chat last night.
> 
> either I'm sleep walking and do crazy stuff to my fb account and don't remember afterwards or one of u is lying.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



why do you think its one of us?
and whats the crazy stuff? a pic change and a post?


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Because I said my throat hurts on skype chat, and the motherf*cking hacker put that on my status. Because he changed my profile pic to forever alone guy. He put a picture of a dumbass banana and said I'm banaphobic. He said I'm in Gli Sviluppatori di banane and so I'm afraid of my banana overlord!
> 
> Do u need anymore signs?
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Did you have any weird dreams last night?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

it was anonymous, they rule the internet


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Blah blah blah. Shut up. If I find the son of a b*tch responsible I will f*cking murder him.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



for the damage done, you are seriously overreacting....


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, here's a suggestion, when u decide to hack someones fb account and talk about it on skype, remember to delete ur traces afterwards.
> I got u all sons of b*tches. It was max, banana and dex. U guys are dead to me.
> 
> @husam. I'm sorry I accused u.
> ...

Click to collapse



lmao, busted!

it's ok dude, but plz don't leave


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, here's a suggestion, when u decide to hack someones account on skype, remember to delete the posts afterwards.
> I got u all sons of b*tches. It was max, banana and dex. U guys are dead to me.
> 
> @husam. I'm I accused u.
> ...

Click to collapse



and you were wrong..... yes it was some people from the mafia, but not the ones you posted  (missing one XD)
and it was something just for fun(we did not do much of a damage there... see? only something to make you laugh...



Please dont leave... we love you  (no homo )


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 11, 2011)

Holy sh!t milad. Is it your time of the month? you are seriously over reacting. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Dude calm down. Don't leave because of this, they probably hacked your account for teh lulz 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 11, 2011)

Also, if you don't want to get banned I would remove the loads of obscenities and death threats from your posts. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2011)

Wtf! I did nothing!" Back me up Husam!

(Ps, everyone else lurking..It was not 'hacked' earlier that day he gave out a a link of a friend of his on his friends link, Later that night, one of us (not saying who ) Clicked it pressed the home button.. and somehow they were logged in as Milad.. Facebook fails


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey Max spiral knights later?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Sep 11, 2011)

Hahahahaha


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey Max spiral knights later?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Sure 


RinZo said:


> Hahahahaha

Click to collapse



xD


----------



## RinZo (Sep 11, 2011)

How has everyone been?  I haven't posted in a while.  COD has been taking all my time hah.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 11, 2011)

Milad. CHILL!!!!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey guys.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Hey Err 

You need a pic


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey Err
> 
> You need a pic

Click to collapse



404 pic not found? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> 404 pic not found?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I see none?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I see none?

Click to collapse



What kinda picture do you suggest? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What kinda picture do you suggest?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Banana? 
Hey guys 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What kinda picture do you suggest?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Damn.. Umm... ohhh... Can't think.. A meme?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banana?
> Hey guys
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> ...

Click to collapse



si & Hey


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Banana?
> Hey guys
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> ...

Click to collapse



Not a banana, that's too obvious.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Not a banana, that's too obvious.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



A monkey? lmao


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Not a banana, that's too obvious.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Any other fruit? Annoying orange?  
@Max Hi again  

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

Ummm, I don't know.......I'm not all too fruity.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Any other fruit? Annoying orange?
> @Max Hi again
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey XD


I_am_Error said:


> Ummm, I don't know.......I'm not all too fruity.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Daaamnn..


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Ummm, I don't know.......I'm not all too fruity.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Then be a noob without an avatar 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey XD
> 
> 
> Daaamnn..

Click to collapse



I think I know. You'll see later  Also, Maxey, y u such a creeper on Skype?! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I think I know. You'll see later  Also, Maxey, y u such a creeper on Skype?!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Okay xD ...

And I'm not D: Go on in like an hour or something 

Also how's this cucumber?

View attachment 716760


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Hey, you on skype? I'll add you (I already added Max & Hus) 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Okay xD ...
> 
> And I'm not D: Go on in like an hour or something
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's going to give me nightmares forever.....

Not an hour more like a few, because I have to clean up the house and yada yada. 

@David, yeah add me. Maxey pm him my username

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's going to give me nightmares forever.....
> 
> Not an hour more like a few, because I have to clean up the house and yada yada.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao XD And ahh okay dude  Just sent on Skype


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Wtf?  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1257651 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao XD And ahh okay dude  Just sent on Skype

Click to collapse



I'll be on later.  Ish....

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'll be on later.  Ish....
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Nooooooooo stay here 
Off-topic: Guys, does anyone know why Trip got banned from XDA?

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Wtf?  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1257651
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



xD wow 


idavid_ said:


> Nooooooooo stay here
> Off-topic: Guys, does anyone know why Trip got banned from XDA?
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> ...

Click to collapse



Trip, You mean twitch? No idea.. havent seen him in a while..


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD wow
> 
> 
> Trip, You mean twitch? No idea.. havent seen him in a while..

Click to collapse



No, I mean Trip, the developer from MoDaCo. 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> No, I mean Trip, the developer from MoDaCo.
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> Roses are blue,
> ...

Click to collapse



Never heard of him... I like Modaco roms though 

Also is it pronounced.. Mod-a-co. or mode-a-co.?


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Never heard of him... I like Modaco roms though
> 
> Also is it pronounced.. Mod-a-co. or mode-a-co.?

Click to collapse



Seems like you know even less than me 
I have no idea how it's spelled  

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Seems like you know even less than me
> I have no idea how it's spelled
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> ...

Click to collapse



xD 


Ahhh okay.. Damn.. Any lurkers know?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD
> 
> 
> Ahhh okay.. Damn.. Any lurkers know?

Click to collapse



Yeah just woke up

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## T.C.P (Sep 11, 2011)

Jet guys im back i
want in on skype to
Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah just woke up
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



So how do you pronounce  And  It's like 4? (I thihnk)

Also Gogole should delete their italian site and instead use it as their normal one, that'd be awesome, Google.it xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Jet guys im back i
> want in on skype to
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sup.. Well sign in.. You're already added incase you came back xD (Did that for you )


----------



## T.C.P (Sep 11, 2011)

Someone please pm me a Skype name so I can add u I wanna be cool too 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Someone please pm me a Skype name so I can add u I wanna be cool too
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



xD . I'll remove that in a sec... so dont quote me


----------



## T.C.P (Sep 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup.. Well sign in.. You're already added incase you came back xD (Did that for you )

Click to collapse



Gracias check your pm please 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> So how do you pronounce  And  It's like 4? (I thihnk)
> 
> Also Gogole should delete their italian site and instead use it as their normal one, that'd be awesome, Google.it xD

Click to collapse



Haha, yeah almost 4. I'm so groggy from all that sleep. Also is pronounced gfjdrefvgfrdefvherujthf

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey bd, why doesn't Skype like you? Your a likable person and have you been working too much
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Skype doesn't like blondes....how the hell should I know?!?!
Fact: it doesn't like me.
Also hi and I didn't mean to be nasty or anything....it just annoys me that Skype insists on causing me problems....

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Skype doesn't like blondes....how the hell should I know?!?!
> Fact: it doesn't like me.
> Also hi and I didn't mean to be nasty or anything....it just annoys me that Skype insists on causing me problems....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Damn unlucky bd.. You sure? Phone or PC? 

Hey!


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

Rawr? If you don't get on Skype then you won't be in the know how, don't you know that knowledge is power? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Rawr? If you don't get on Skype then you won't be in the know how, don't you know that knowledge is power?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Dan is on.. Does she rreeally want to? D: XD


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dan is on.. Does she rreeally want to? D: XD

Click to collapse



I am helping my parents unpack stuff. I'll be on shortly.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 11, 2011)

So my dogs dying guys :/

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn unlucky bd.. You sure? Phone or PC?
> 
> Hey!

Click to collapse



All of it....every damn device....maybe I'll sacrifice Sparky to the Skype gods?  whaddya think? JUST KIDDING! I <3 MY SPARKY!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So my dogs dying guys :/
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



I am so sorry Watt. I know how it feels to lose a dog. We lost Casey last year (May 26). Gtalk, email, text, pm if u want..... K?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 11, 2011)

I just got the shortest hair cut evar  Im basically bald... and i love it.
Watt, sorry to hear that, is it sick?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I just got the shortest hair cut evar  Im basically bald... and i love it.
> Watt, sorry to hear that, is it sick?

Click to collapse



Spiral knights? And ewww...baldness! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Spiral knights? And ewww...baldness!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Sure, just gunna finish this black ops match

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 12, 2011)

hey twitch, i was embarrassed by my home screen last night.lol. So I spent a while changing things up. You like?

Also that argument we had about htc sueing apple or apple sueing htc... here is the thread i was talking about
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=640832


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> hey twitch, i was embarrassed by my home screen last night.lol. So I spent a while changing things up. You like?
> 
> Also that argument we had about htc sueing apple or apple sueing htc... here is the thread i was talking about
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=640832

Click to collapse



Hey DD. I'm finished eating dinner, but I'm going to shower so I'll be done in like 30 minutes  I like that background, it looks awesome.

And yeah I see that, but it was in March that the thread was opened. So...not really recent news. 

Also, I got into argument with my parents got farting at the table lmao

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey DD. I'm finished eating dinner, but I'm going to shower so I'll be done in like 30 minutes  I like that background, it looks awesome.
> 
> And yeah I see that, but it was in March that the thread was opened. So...not really recent news.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha, wow, really classy eh. And aight. I haven't even started dinner yet. rolleyes:I didn't even look at that threads start date)
So... new baldness. What you all think? I kinda like it. Never been this short before
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'
Edit: photo in next post


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 12, 2011)

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I'm not a fan of it, but whatever floats your boat 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm not a fan of it, but whatever floats your boat
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Okay ya hippie jks

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 12, 2011)

View attachment 717041
Sup guys

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Okay ya hippie jks
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I'm on sk now  

Hey Watt 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Nice picture.....and, ummmmm......haircut..?!?!


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nice picture.....and, ummmmm......haircut..?!?!

Click to collapse



Neeevvvvaaarrr!!!!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Neeevvvvaaarrr!!!!
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



I liked  ur piktur too.. ....

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I liked  ur piktur too.. ....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I thought the haircut thing was direcred towards meh 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 12, 2011)

Guys... instead of using skype... can we use G+ huddle instead? I hate having skype on my phone/comp.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Guys... instead of using skype... can we use G+ huddle instead? I hate having skype on my phone/comp.

Click to collapse



Yes!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 12, 2011)

So my dogs back legs just gave out while i was walking him. We were 10 feet from my house and i had to carry him home. Hes dying guys....

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So my dogs back legs just gave out while i was walking him. We were 10 feet from my house and i had to carry him home. Hes dying guys....
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



No... I can't bear to think about it... lost a few pets of my own, and watched the ending of Marley and Me... this sucks hairy stinky monkey balls.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Guys... instead of using skype... can we use G+ huddle instead? I hate having skype on my phone/comp.

Click to collapse



No
onemillionchar


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nice picture.....and, ummmmm......haircut..?!?!

Click to collapse



Yeah
Im bald almost. Feels so good


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Guys... instead of using skype... can we use G+ huddle instead? I hate having skype on my phone/comp.

Click to collapse



No, it's like 10000x easier to trace someone through google using G+. I'm sorry, I'm not using G+.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No, it's like 10000x easier to trace someone through google using G+. I'm sorry, I'm not using G+.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



About to install window 7... wish me luck


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> About to install window 7... wish me luck

Click to collapse



hey, good luck dude


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> About to install window 7... wish me luck

Click to collapse



Good luck bud 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey, good luck dude

Click to collapse



So how do you feel knowing you're off the hook? Haha 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So how do you feel knowing you're off the hook? Haha
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



meh, it was fun me being pissed off and trolling him


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> meh, it was fun me being pissed off and trolling him

Click to collapse



It was hilarious! XD I have to say, I have never seen someone overreact so much.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## T.C.P (Sep 12, 2011)

You guys are messed up trolling milad like that  

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 12, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> You guys are messed up trolling milad like that
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh don't even, we didn't cause any permanent damage. OBVIOUSLY. All we did was change a profile pic and add some stupid posts.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Oh don't even, we didn't cause any permanent damage. OBVIOUSLY. All we did was change a profile pic and add some stupid posts.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



yup and he changed it back after what like 3-4 hours, i don't think anyone noticed, also hi erick


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 12, 2011)

Damn, guess i needed the x86 version instead


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Damn, guess i needed the x86 version instead

Click to collapse



what, what happened?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what, what happened?

Click to collapse



Maybe his motherboard doesn't support the 64 bit version? That sucks....

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah, it gave me some crap about my version of windows not supporting 64. 

And in other news, I am loving Google Crome


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Maybe his motherboard doesn't support the 64 bit version? That sucks....
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



is his computer that ancient?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 12, 2011)

It has some age on it... 4or5 years

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It has some age on it... 4or5 years
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Lol RAWR! Can you hear that? It's the sound for your prehistoric computer.  

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol RAWR! Can you hear that? It's the sound for your prehistoric computer.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Ah, but it is wise in its old age. Its a philosoraptor


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ah, but it is wise in its old age. Its a philosoraptor

Click to collapse



lmao, how many many rooms does it fill?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao, how many many rooms does it fill?

Click to collapse



Nah, it look a little more like this


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ah, but it is wise in its old age. Its a philosoraptor

Click to collapse



When you install windows 7 that's what you should name it haha 

Husam does your NETBOOK run 64 bit windows 7? XD

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> When you install windows 7 that's what you should name it haha
> 
> Husam does your NETBOOK run 64 bit windows 7? XD
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



no, but my hardware is capable, but then it will die


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> When you install windows 7 that's what you should name it haha
> 
> Husam does your NETBOOK run 64 bit windows 7? XD
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



lolz, yeah, my computer does need a name


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 12, 2011)

Morning!
@dd : I call mine "the crap" 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 12, 2011)

Mine runs 64 bit perfectly, both my laptop and desktop  I'm telling ya DD, name it philosoraptor! 

@Dex rightfully named, it is "the crap" and it does crap all over the place lol 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Mine runs 64 bit perfectly, both my laptop and desktop  I'm telling ya DD, name it philosoraptor!
> 
> @Dex rightfully named, it is "the crap" and it does crap all over the place lol
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Mine needs a higher # therefore must be better hungover early morning logic.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## nyan (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi

Sent from my E15i using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 12, 2011)

Questionable peeps shouldn't mess with the Mafia.

REQUIRED READING FOR LE MAFIA:

Katekyo Hitman Reborn!


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Mine needs a higher # therefore must be better hungover early morning logic.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



....yeah, I don't think that logic works to your advantage.  See the thing is, the logic is nice and all in theory but in practice it just won't work out for you. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Questionable peeps shouldn't mess with the Mafia.
> 
> REQUIRED READING FOR LE MAFIA:
> 
> Katekyo Hitman Reborn!

Click to collapse



Already ahead of you 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 12, 2011)

Dang! I'm only on chapter 86 so far. READ AS IF I WERE TO DIE!


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Dang! I'm only on chapter 86 so far. READ AS IF I WERE TO DIE!

Click to collapse



It's a good read, don't wanna spoil anything for you  I spent my summer reading it two years ago.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It's a good read, don't wanna spoil anything for you  I spent my summer reading it two years ago.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Eheheheheheheheh. Don't. I'm still in the early-ish stages.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Eheheheheheheheh. Don't. I'm still in the early-ish stages.

Click to collapse



You'll have fun with that.  I'm off, adios! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You'll have fun with that.  I'm off, adios!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Sayonara buddy.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 12, 2011)

Goodmorning all It's a beautiful sunny day

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 12, 2011)

It's night already...


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 12, 2011)

macs suck


----------



## Soul Train (Sep 12, 2011)

all aboard!

it's the soooooooouuuul train!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It's night already...

Click to collapse



Lies do you still play sk at all? Or did you get bored of it quickly?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 12, 2011)

Soul Train said:


> all aboard!
> 
> it's the soooooooouuuul train!

Click to collapse



Again? Really? 
Is that all you can say?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Again? Really?
> Is that all you can say?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Random troll/noob is random.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 12, 2011)

Still on SK. I invested quite a sum on it


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 12, 2011)

Holy ****, cm is fast!!

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 12, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Holy ****, cm is fast!!
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lmao obvious Dave is obvious 

Sakai, next time you get on send me an email so I know.  We need to go on more runs as a group.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lmao obvious Dave is obvious
> 
> Sakai, next time you get on send me an email so I know.  We need to go on more runs as a group.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Whatever... I guess. 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 12, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Whatever... I guess.
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Are you ever going to get into spiral knights David? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Are you ever going to get into spiral knights David?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I hope not. I don't want to spend hours for a useless game  

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lmao obvious Dave is obvious
> 
> Sakai, next time you get on send me an email so I know.  We need to go on more runs as a group.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Sure thing. Just to warn you, I suck at this though 

Good night guys


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Sure thing. Just to warn you, I suck at this though
> 
> Good night guys

Click to collapse



night dude  PM me also


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 12, 2011)

I wanna be able to do this 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qzhs1Z8Rwnk&feature=related


----------



## Archer (Sep 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I wanna be able to do this
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qzhs1Z8Rwnk&feature=related

Click to collapse



So does the guy in the video


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 12, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> So does the guy in the video

Click to collapse



lol, it looks real enough

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello Mafia!!

DD
John
Anyone else on.

Too lazy to make a nice list


----------



## nyan (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello geeks who live off xda

Sent from my E15i using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I wanna be able to do this
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qzhs1Z8Rwnk&feature=related

Click to collapse



Wow! That's amazing if real.. but when they said bullet I thought they were going to shoot him.. like.. bang  but hey 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey guise  Also @Maxey, later today at about 6:00 my time maybe earlier wanna get on sk? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey guise  Also @Maxey, later today at about 6:00 my time maybe earlier wanna get on sk?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I will try to be on  Just came from fair.. like rides and stuff... one broke when I was on D: also I was with the person you said of my friend list.. I said nothing though xD 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I will try to be on  Just came from fair.. like rides and stuff... one broke when I was on D: also I was with the person you said of my friend list.. I said nothing though xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sounds like fun, don't go to school, you'll hate it lol  Of course you'll like the money you can potentially get. 

Also, let her know lmao Idc, tell I said "sup" jk 



Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sounds like fun, don't go to school, you'll hate it lol  Of course you'll like the money you can potentially get.
> 
> Also, let her know lmao Idc, tell I said "sup" jk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XD haha

 Also lmao  she probably would btw... Will do with most people lmao  xD but I might if I see em sometime soon xD  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD haha
> 
> Also lmao  she probably would btw... Will do with most people lmao  xD but I might if I see em sometime soon xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wait....explain that last part it confused me  Large man why must you sit next to me on the bus? D:

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## nyan (Sep 12, 2011)

Loooooooooooooooool

Sent from my E15i using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Wait....explain that last part it confused me  Large man why must you sit next to me on the bus? D:
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Oops.. well lets say if you ever come to England .. she would.. 

Also lmao xD I got a drunk Guy last week.. he used me as an arm rest -.-

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oops.. well lets say if you ever come to England .. she would..
> 
> Also lmao xD I got a drunk Guy last week.. he used me as an arm rest -.-
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hmmm...I may just have incentive to visit England lmao jk  I'm no pedo. Wait, how old are you guys?

Dude, I seriously would have walked away if some drunk guy tried to use me as a head rest.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hmmm...I may just have incentive to visit England lmao jk  I'm no pedo. Wait, how old are you guys?
> 
> Dude, I seriously would have walked away if some drunk guy tried to use me as a head rest.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Lmao xD .. They're 14.. but no one seems to care .. xD lmao .. but legal is 16.. best wait 2 years   

And I should've  and should've gone upstairs like normal but decided not to for some reason 



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao xD .. They're 14.. but no one seems to care .. xD lmao .. but legal is 16
> 
> And I should've  and should've gone upstairs like normal but decided not to for some reason
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's like super jail bait  We would have to see how those cards played out lmao xD

Maybe you WANTED the bum to rest his soft, drunken face upon your shoulder 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's like super jail bait  We would have to see how those cards played out lmao xD
> 
> Maybe you WANTED the bum to rest his soft, drunken face upon your shoulder
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



XD lmao okay dude  

And XD nooooo!   I was nearly at my stop anyway xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 12, 2011)

View attachment 717883
My poor puppy. He blew out a disk in his back. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lmao okay dude
> 
> And XD nooooo!   I was nearly at my stop anyway xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I jk, that's quite young.  It's a shame that kids that young can be that easy...

Mhm...suuuuuure Maxey, we all know you're a creeper...you can admit it lol jk 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I jk, that's quite young.  It's a shame that kids that young can be that easy...
> 
> Mhm...suuuuuure Maxey, we all know you're a creeper...you can admit it lol jk
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Yeah it is... Like.. its not good ..  

And rofl!  No no no xD me no creeper   

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 717883
> My poor puppy. He blew out a disk in his back.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Awwe ouch hey 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah it is... Like.. its not good ..
> 
> And rofl!  No no no xD me no creeper
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How bad is it? 

You know you are! Accept the truth! 

@Watt, dude that sucks  

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> How bad is it?
> 
> You know you are! Accept the truth!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




If you mean what I think you do.. quite alot kinda 


And lmao no no no  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> If you mean what I think you do.. quite alot kinda
> 
> 
> And lmao no no no
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay SK time! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Okay SK time!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Hopefully will be on soon  also I have an awesome app.. ill explain later too but its awesome xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey everyone and anyone what's new and exciting?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey everyone and anyone what's new and exciting?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



usin sense 3.5. you?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> usin sense 3.5. you?

Click to collapse



Absolutely nothing. Yayy for boredom 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Absolutely nothing. Yayy for boredom
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Sense 3.5 runs like sh!t. Back to old faithful cm7

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Sense 3.5 runs like sh!t. Back to old faithful cm7
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Cm7 is da boss 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

Mornin' guys.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 13, 2011)

Morning sak. Night errybody

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

Nights. Sleepy tiem


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 13, 2011)

Goodnight watt. Goodmorning sky. Blah, windows 7 is taking forever to install

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodnight watt. Goodmorning sky. Blah, windows 7 is taking forever to install
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



It ALWAYS does. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodnight watt. Goodmorning sky. Blah, windows 7 is taking forever to install
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



What? You running 386?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

'Dawn

what's up guys and girls (if any )


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'Dawn
> 
> what's up guys and girls (if any )

Click to collapse



Plenty of girls here. Just not for you


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> What? You running 386?

Click to collapse



386? 
@error, thanks for the warning I would have started it sooner if I had known
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> 386?
> @error, thanks for the warning I would have started it sooner if I had known
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Proof that I am old. 

386 -> 486 -> Pentium -> Pentium II -> Pentium 3 -> Pentium 4 -> etc. 

Win 7 never installs quickly. Blame Microsoft first, then Linux.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Plenty of girls here. Just not for you

Click to collapse



meh, i have girls somewhere else


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> meh, i have girls somewhere else

Click to collapse



Nice to know that you kept your pron stash


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nice to know that you kept your pron stash

Click to collapse



le sigh -___-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Proof that I am old.
> 
> 386 -> 486 -> Pentium -> Pentium II -> Pentium 3 -> Pentium 4 -> etc.
> 
> Win 7 never installs quickly. Blame Microsoft first, then Linux.

Click to collapse



Never blame Linux, it's better 

And I assumed you already knew...? My bad 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> le sigh -___-

Click to collapse



Le Facebook no existe  Man, I wonder how popular you would be if Facebook trolls didn't think you were Rob Schneider 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Le Facebook no existe  Man, I wonder how popular you would be if Facebook trolls didn't think you were Rob Schneider
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I'd be horribly popular if FB doesn't exist. They'd have to come see me at my throne to hear my funny shiat.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'd be horribly popular if FB doesn't exist. They'd have to come see me at my throne to hear my funny shiat.

Click to collapse



I would like to hear your funny words of wisdom, but not your shiat....sounds too dirty haha

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

I'd like to propagate that through twitter and FB, but everyone I know is on it, so I have to watch my mouth. 

Here's one:



			
				Grey Sky Mood said:
			
		

> At the crossroad of my life.
> Head straight on to the wall?
> Turn left where there's nothing right?
> Turn right where there's nothing left?
> Or turn back and face my past?

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Le Facebook no existe  Man, I wonder how popular you would be if Facebook trolls didn't think you were Rob Schneider
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



the same popularity


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the same popularity

Click to collapse



Exactly!

I believe that you are foreveralone.jpg with FB, and remain foreveralone.jpg without FB. Or was that Milad?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Exactly!
> 
> I believe that you are foreveralone.jpg with FB, and remain foreveralone.jpg without FB. Or was that Milad?

Click to collapse



nope, milad


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nope, milad

Click to collapse




I'm inculcating a bad habit in myself... talking about other peeps behind their backs.


----------



## T.C.P (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey guys 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



sup E 

10ch
and 4 sec


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sup E
> 
> 10ch
> and 4 sec

Click to collapse



Lolx. Our No.1 Spam king.


----------



## T.C.P (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lolx. Our No.1 Spam king.

Click to collapse



but our spam king is husam


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> but our spam king is husam

Click to collapse



I'm quoting Hus right? Lolx!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

you guys are insane


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you guys are insane

Click to collapse



Yo pots! Why you calling dem kettle black huh?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yo pots! Why you calling dem kettle black huh?

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

"Pot calling kettle black" means someone who calls out other people's characteristics, but is blinded to the fact that he himself has the same characteristics. 

I'm talking about your remark saying that we're insane


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> "Pot calling kettle black" means someone who calls out other people's characteristics, but is blinded to the fact that he himself has the same characteristics.
> 
> I'm talking about your remark saying that we're insane

Click to collapse



lol, and that's what makes us special


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, and that's what makes us special

Click to collapse



Nope. What makes some people in this forum special is that they compete in the Special Olympics. 

trollface.jpg


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nope. What makes some people in this forum special is that they compete in the Special Olympics.
> 
> trollface.jpg

Click to collapse



indeed

lol just noticed soul train is banned xD


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> indeed
> 
> lol just noticed soul train is banned xD

Click to collapse



Hmm... great minds think alike 

He's a lousy spammer anyway... shoulda gone on twitter


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hmm... great minds think alike
> 
> He's a lousy spammer anyway... shoulda gone on twitter

Click to collapse



I'm gonna miss his stupid posts xD


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm gonna miss his stupid posts xD

Click to collapse



Well, I miss him already. WITH MY BANHAMMER!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, I miss him already. WITH MY BANHAMMER!

Click to collapse



mod wannabe


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> mod wannabe

Click to collapse



Well, they wanted me to promise equality and fairness to all users. I can only promise lulz. I'd thought that I was a better candidate.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, they wanted me to promise equality and fairness to all users. I can only promise lulz. I'd thought that I was a better candidate.

Click to collapse



we are all the worst candidates for some reason, although I know we will do a good job as mods


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> we are all the worst candidates for some reason, although I know we will do a good job as mods

Click to collapse



Simply because we will ban the $#[email protected]+ out of noobs


----------



## nyan (Sep 13, 2011)

Noobs are the real heroes

Sent from my E15i using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

Questioner said:


> Noobs are the real heroes
> 
> Sent from my E15i using XDA App

Click to collapse



Why are you that interested in us (the mafia)?!


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

Questioner said:


> Noobs are the real heroes
> 
> Sent from my E15i using XDA App

Click to collapse



Nope. People who make donations are the real heroes.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



hey, you're back


----------



## Archer (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, not really.

Click to collapse



Err.... yes you are.  You can't post here if you're not


----------



## Archer (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> ^^this guy's on my ignore list too.

Click to collapse



Wow.  That's like the 1st time I've ever said anything to him and he "ignores" me (apparently - I don't actually believe him).

Well I am *GUTTED*
(not)


----------



## rr5678 (Sep 13, 2011)

I leave here for a few.........weeks.....and everything goes down the crapper?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Wow.  That's like the 1st time I've ever said anything to him and he "ignores" me (apparently - I don't actually believe him).
> 
> Well I am *GUTTED*
> (not)

Click to collapse



Don't bother. I tried talking sense into him, but if he doesn't listen... well, my God tells me that fools who doesn't listen to wiser men deserve to die. Or at least fall flat on their face while I laugh. Not sure which one is worse, really. 



rr5678 said:


> I leave here for a few.........weeks.....and everything goes down the crapper?

Click to collapse



Nah. Sometimes I piss in the sink.


----------



## rr5678 (Sep 13, 2011)

I just read about the whole Facebook ordeal. Shame on whoever did it.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> I just read about the whole Facebook ordeal. Shame on whoever did it.

Click to collapse



Shame on whoever didn't secure his system enough. 

Milad gladly uses public unsecured wifi in IRAN. Guess how smart is that?


----------



## rr5678 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Shame on whoever didn't secure his system enough.
> *
> Milad gladly uses public unsecured wifi in IRAN. Guess how smart is that?*

Click to collapse



an e-deathwish?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> an e-deathwish?

Click to collapse



Exactly. No cure for stupidity.


----------



## rr5678 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Exactly. No cure for stupidity.

Click to collapse



But from what I'm understanding, it was people from here that did it.


----------



## rr5678 (Sep 13, 2011)

One of the many reasons I don't use social networking.

Too much drama - hear about it nearly every day.

If you want to talk to me, it's called the telephone.

If not, then the mailed letter.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> But from what I'm understanding, it was people from here that did it.

Click to collapse



Well, maybe he deserved it, maybe he didn't. You don't pick up the soap in the jail shower, and you don't do stuff that lands you in jail.



m1l4droid said:


> Shut up Sakai. If I'd got into any of your facebook accounts, by any means, I'd log out.
> 
> I was stupid too, I was really stupid to trust you aholes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy? Sad? I'm apathetic to the whole situation. Leave, stay, I could hardly care less/more. 

Your response in a crisis only shows your maturity, resilience and adaptability. From what I'm seeing, all three are sorely lacking. 

You troll around, but when someone trolls you, your response is hatred and anger. That does not add up. Don't joke unless you can be joked with. Don't troll unless you can be trolled with. You are acting like a 9 year old kid who doesn't understand anything that happened to him. 

I'm sick of coddling you, trying to be nice, trying to guide you to the proper way of thinking. Do what you like. I don't teach those that don't listen. The deaf didn't have a choice, but you did.


----------



## rr5678 (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## watt9493 (Sep 13, 2011)

So there's this guy in my girlfriends 7th period that won't stop flirting with her. She said she's been in a relationship for over a year and he still tries. Now I let the first 2 times with a flirt go, then they realize they're not getting anywhere. But this kid won't stop. I'm about to punch him in the throat.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## rr5678 (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @rr. Ya it was max, dex and banana. They did it, lied about it until I caught them on skype.
> 
> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



Wow. Max and banana? Two of the last people I'd expect to do that.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So there's this guy in my girlfriends 7th period that won't stop flirting with her. She said she's been in a relationship for over a year and he still tries. Now I let the first 2 times with a flirt go, then they realize they're not getting anywhere. But this kid won't stop. I'm about to punch him in the throat.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Chill bro. Don't be too bothered 



m1l4droid said:


> I troll, but to a degree, and I expect other people to keep that limit.
> 
> Pick up a soap in prison shower? Are you effing retarded? I posted a link, from my account, for people who pretended to be my *FRIENDS*. The whole secure connection wouldn't matter since facebook mobile don't even support that. Go check for yourself.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait... you didn't watch Jackass or American Pie? I've trolled my friends more than my enemies. And the only way to see the limit of trolling is to troll first and see how you react, you wuss. Boys are supposed to be tougher. What happened to sticks and stones, huh? 

Besides, I've had it up to here with your emo $#[email protected]+. Leave if you have the balls. Leave if you hate us that much. Husam and twitch are the ones who make most of the mafia anyway (at least for me). You hate them? GTFO. Sincerely.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh I'm so hurt.  Guys, can you check for any signs of bleeding? I think I may have a bleeding heart on my sleeve. I apologized, and on top of that we didn't do much so if that's how you're going to react that's really mature seeing as you're turning 21 soon  Threatening to murder people? Great job at keeping your composure.

Anyways, hi everyone.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Oh I'm so hurt.  Guys, can you check for any signs of bleeding? I think I may have a bleeding heart on my sleeve. I apologized, and on top of that we didn't do much so if that's how you're going to react that's really mature seeing as you're turning 21 soon  Threatening to murder people? Great job at keeping your composure.
> 
> Anyways, hi everyone.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I see blood. In your eyes 

Reminds me of the story of copyright troll Righthaven going bankcrupt. Not to say Milad truly deserved to burn in the pits of hell itself, but, you know...


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Chill bro. Don't be too bothered
> 
> Husam and twitch are the ones who make most of the mafia anyway (at least for me). You hate them? GTFO. Sincerely.

Click to collapse



Awwww, that's flattering.  Thank you Sky  

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Chill bro. Don't be too bothered
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



max too helped

btw, @milad max did nothing to your account, he only gave ideas


----------



## rr5678 (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Awwww, that's flattering.  Thank you Sky
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



who are you?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I see blood. In your eyes
> 
> Reminds me of the story of copyright troll Righthaven going bankcrupt. Not to say Milad truly deserved to burn in the pits of hell itself, but, you know...

Click to collapse



Oh no, that's not blood. It's malicious intentions. Didn't you know I was a monster?  

Well I mean, I don't think he deserves the pits of hell. He doesn't deserve some kind of horrible thing, only some anger management classes possibly. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> who are you?

Click to collapse



rr, what's up my man 

he's the banana


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Awwww, that's flattering.  Thank you Sky
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I say what I mean and I mean what I say. When my wedding comes, you'll get an invite. Hus might get one, but he'll have to sit at the vegetarian table or risk eating non-halal food


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> who are you?

Click to collapse



If I'm not Husam, and I'm flattered by the statement that MUST mean I'm...? Rr, common sense 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## rr5678 (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> rr, what's up my man
> 
> he's the banana

Click to collapse



hi Husam 


And what the hell's been going on here? Someone lost their account I see.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I say what I mean and I mean what I say. When my wedding comes, you'll get an invite. Hus might get one, but he'll have to sit at the vegetarian table or risk eating non-halal food

Click to collapse



Hopefully by then he has a special someone, if not we'll have to find him a nice girl who wants to be wed that eats halal food.  Or at least has the ability to supply it for him somehow.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> hi Husam
> 
> 
> And what the hell's been going on here? Someone lost their account I see.

Click to collapse



Not "lost", deleted. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## rr5678 (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Not "lost", deleted.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I sure missed the drama, didn't I? 


Well, I'm going to bed. I've been up since 11AM yesterday.......and it's 6AM.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> I sure missed the drama, didn't I?
> 
> 
> Well, I'm going to bed. I've been up since 11AM yesterday.......and it's 6AM.

Click to collapse



Wasn't dramatic I deleted it myself.  Good night though.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 13, 2011)

school, y u no start later!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> school, y u no start later!
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Because school is a horrible monster that enjoys the pain and misery of the children or people that go there. That's how it survives 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

School is a sadist? Never knew... 

lolx!


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> School is a sadist? Never knew...
> 
> lolx!

Click to collapse



Really? How did you NOT realize that?! That's why TRIM is so smart and good looking...those two usually never go hand in hand but it did for get because she enjoys the sadistic nature of school 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I say what I mean and I mean what I say. When my wedding comes, you'll get an invite. Hus might get one, but he'll have to sit at the vegetarian table or risk eating non-halal food

Click to collapse



I'll take the risk


----------



## Archer (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> The murder thing was a joke, if you didn't know already.
> 
> @sakai. No, I haven't seen jackass and I won't, since I don't like it and I won't like it. My last words to you, go f*ck yourself, that's it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



a) Murder is not funny.  Ever.  Period.
b) Stop telling us you're going away and do it.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> The murder thing was a joke, if you didn't know already.
> 
> @sakai. No, I haven't seen jackass and I won't, since I don't like it and I won't like it. My last words to you, go f*ck yourself, that's it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure it wasn't, but who am I to argue? It's okay, if this is how you're going to act then we don't need you back. Also, you say secure connection doesn't work on mobile, but I'm PRETTY sure that even if you weren't on desktop...we were. 

Edit: Also, HTC Sense sucks.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Really? How did you NOT realize that?! That's why TRIM is so smart and good looking...those two usually never go hand in hand but it did for get because she enjoys the sadistic nature of school
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



OMG. No wonder when she whipped me the first time she said:

"You're gonna be schooled, boy!"



m1l4droid said:


> The murder thing was a joke, if you didn't know already.
> 
> @sakai. No, I haven't seen jackass and I won't, since I don't like it and I won't like it. My last words to you, go f*ck yourself, that's it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't... my d1ck wouldn't twist all the way. Any other suggestions? 



husam666 said:


> I'll take the risk

Click to collapse



And I'll send you the invite.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

Lmao Sakai, I didn't realize you were getting schooled by TRIM. What did you learn first? Hopefully not biology and multiplication. Lulz.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm pretty sure it wasn't, but who am I to argue? It's okay, if this is how you're going to act then we don't need you back. Also, you say secure connection doesn't work on mobile, but I'm PRETTY sure that even if you weren't on desktop...we were.
> 
> Edit: Also, HTC Sense sucks.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



That Sense thing was a low blow, my amigo. 

Just the way I like it.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That Sense thing was a low blow, my amigo.
> 
> Just the way I like it.

Click to collapse



It made me laugh so I'm considering forgiving myself for the comment. 

@M_T_M Now this, THIS is trolling.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lmao Sakai, I didn't realize you were getting schooled by TRIM. What did you learn first? Hopefully not biology and multiplication. Lulz.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Obedience.

---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> It made me laugh so I'm considering forgiving myself for the comment.
> 
> @M_T_M Now this, THIS is trolling.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Lolx. 

If you don't forgive yourself, will you get sad/mad about it, lose sleep, and cut yourself with a razor blade at night? 

Also, growing a long fringe over one side of your face, listen to Papa Roach and dress in black only.

And mascara. Don't forget mascara.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Obedience.

Click to collapse



Sounds painful yet you still don't completely obey her...wassup witdat? 

Edit: Hey! I like Papa Roach  

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sounds painful yet you still don't completely obey her...wassup witdat?
> 
> Edit: Hey! I like Papa Roach
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



It takes an incredible amount of willpower just to...


Disobey.


So that she whips me.

Again.

And again.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It takes an incredible amount of willpower just to...
> 
> 
> Disobey.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sakai my friend you have some sick hobbies  Gettin whipped by TRIM? What if she had a cat of ninetails? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sakai my friend you have some sick hobbies  Gettin whipped by TRIM? What if she had a cat of ninetails?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



*blushes*

I actually begged her. BEGGED her to use it...

But she said... I wasn't ready for it. But deep in my heart, I knew she was the one who is not ready to use it again so soon after...

I have revealed too much.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

.......WAY too much  This is a whole side of TRIM I've never even seen...compassion? Caring? Gasp!  This side of you, it doesn't shock me. But TRIM...I'm flabbergasted. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> .......WAY too much  This is a whole side of TRIM I've never even seen...compassion? Caring? Gasp!  This side of you, it doesn't shock me. But TRIM...I'm flabbergasted.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



She has much darker secrets than any woman I've ever had the opportunity of knowing. Deep in her psyche, in her subconscious, there are demons fouler than the dwellers of the foul depths of the abyss. Her complexity has layers upon layers.

Very much like onions.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

lmao, you guys just made my day


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

Mmmm let's not talk about onions....my stomach is already growling  

I think under all of those layers is something sweet...kinda like Shrek if you've ever watched the first one 

@Husam, you could always be my first thanks 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Mmmm let's not talk about onions....my stomach is already growling
> 
> I think under all of those layers is something sweet...kinda like Shrek if you've ever watched the first one
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which reminds me... Dinner tiem. 

See you guys on the flip side


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Which reminds me... Dinner tiem.
> 
> See you guys on the flip side

Click to collapse



Awww you suck! XD I'm starving! Alright see ya later man.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Awww you suck! XD I'm starving! Alright see ya later man.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Only straws.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Only straws.

Click to collapse



And TRIM's boots. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> And TRIM's boots.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



That one she demands that I lick after putting cream cheese on my tongue. 

Weird. I know. 

Normally it's yoghurt.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Mmmm let's not talk about onions....my stomach is already growling
> 
> I think under all of those layers is something sweet...kinda like Shrek if you've ever watched the first one
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I already was, you had 2, now 3 

cya later davi


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That one she demands that I lick after putting cream cheese on my tongue.
> 
> Weird. I know.
> 
> Normally it's yoghurt.

Click to collapse



That's nasty. XD It would be appreciated if would allow me to keep my mental composure lulz.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I already was, you had 2, now 3
> 
> cya later davi

Click to collapse



I had 2?  I wasn't even aware...

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## Omnichron (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 13, 2011)

Guys, lol, thanks you for all the laughs. Everything that needed saying was said thismorning. Twitch, the HTC sense comment was the best tho
Oh, and I woke up at midnight on my couch to find windows 7 finally installed
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Guys, lol, thanks you for all the laughs. Everything that needed saying was said thismorning. Twitch, the HTC sense comment was the best tho
> Oh, and I woke up at midnight on my couch to find windows 7 finally installed
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



lmao, hi
how is win7s performance so far?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao, hi
> how is win7s performance so far?

Click to collapse



I was to tired to appreciate it.lol. just finished up the install, shut it down, and went upstairs to pass out

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I was to tired to appreciate it.lol. just finished up the install, shut it down, and went upstairs to pass out
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



lol, you will feel a huge difference, vista is a fail, idk what microsoft were thinking


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, you will feel a huge difference, vista is a fail, idk what microsoft were thinking

Click to collapse



What?? Vista is the best OS ever! Win 7 sucks. The only one that comes close to Vista is Windows ME 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, you will feel a huge difference, vista is a fail, idk what microsoft were thinking

Click to collapse



Well at least every other option I select won't have to be confirmed twice now

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> What?? Vista is the best OS ever! Win 7 sucks. The only one that comes close to Vista is Windows ME
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



what what?? 

win ME was good, but vista??


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what what??
> 
> win ME was good, but vista??

Click to collapse



I think your sarcasm detector is broken 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I think your sarcasm detector is broken
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I know I should have posted this instead


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I know I should have posted this instead

Click to collapse



Meh. Whatever.

But ME is good? Seriously?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 13, 2011)

So apparently I look like a cancer child now.lmao

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Meh. Whatever.
> 
> But ME is good? Seriously?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yes win me was the best until even when first xp came, it was fast stable, does the job for you, unlike today's crap 

@DD, what? no xD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes win me was the best until even when first xp came, it was fast stable, does the job for you, unlike today's crap
> 
> @DD, what? no xD

Click to collapse



I agree, me was a nice OS. And ik, but my cousin thought so

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi guys!  What's up? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hi guys!  What's up?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



meh, the usual

wbu?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> meh, the usual
> 
> wbu?

Click to collapse



Just chillin like a villain. Feeling super hungry 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Just chillin like a villain. Feeling super hungry
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I'm eating max, u jelly?


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Just chillin like a villain. Feeling super hungry
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Y u no eat?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Y u no eat?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Has no monies.  And you're eating, I'm jealous about that all together.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

i_am_error said:


> has no monies.  and you're eating, i'm jealous about that all together.
> 
> Sent from my frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



y u no steal food?!


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> y u no steal food?!

Click to collapse



int food = 5;
int tuition = 10000;

boolean steal = (food >= tuition);

System.out.printf ("It is %b that the food would totally be worth it.", steal);

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## T.C.P (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> y u no steal food?!

Click to collapse



Because he's in the bronx and he will get shot  btw morning all


Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Because he's in the bronx and he will get shot  btw morning all
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't live in the Bronx...someone misinformed you 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> int food = 5;
> int tuition = 10000;
> 
> boolean steal = (food >= tuition);
> ...

Click to collapse



syntax error;

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------




T.C.P said:


> Because he's in the bronx and he will get shot  btw morning all
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



good morning dude 

@milad *sigh*


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey Erick!
> 
> Just to make sure, you're Erick Henriksen on Google+, right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought you were leaving? And here I was thinking that we finally got rid him...


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> syntax error;
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know, I forgot to add my classes haha

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> ^^I wasn't, it was all trolling. But you're still on my ignore list and won't be taken off anytime soon. And, um, go try to do what I told you last time.

Click to collapse



There can be no lamer loser.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> There can be no lamer loser.

Click to collapse



Sakai, Milad please do me a favor and talk about this like adults, I am all down for witty trolling and debates but I don't need flaming.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sakai, Milad please do me a favor and talk about this like adults, I am all down for witty trolling and debates but I don't need flaming.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Too tired to come uip with something witty.


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 13, 2011)

Guys, come on, stop arguing

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 13, 2011)

Lmao, your on my ignore list... but I'm reaponding to your post. Oh the irony

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 13, 2011)

was messing around windows 7 at breakfast time... a little faster, but not as much as I had hoped

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> was messing around windows 7 at breakfast time... a little faster, but not as much as I had hoped
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



That's because you still have poop tons of crap on it haha

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, you get curious on what he says, eh?
> 
> Also Justin, you look like my Physics teacher from senior highschool. I don't mean any offence to you but HE was a jackass....

Click to collapse



Well as you said no offense. None taken

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's because you still have poop tons of crap on it haha
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Even after deleting all that stuff I still only have 43 free

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Even after deleting all that stuff I still only have 43 free
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Lmao! Seriously? You really gotta go in there and clean it out.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

Who doesn't?  That is a more serious question.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I meant Michael Jackson not M_T_M....

Click to collapse









Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Ohhh....Soap opera on the "'mafia" channel......I'll get the popcorn

Click to collapse



lmao, you beat me to it xD


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Hmmm...let's look at this menu:
> 1-Ban user
> 2-Suspend user
> 3-Erase member's post count
> ...

Click to collapse



3! It's a fate worse than death! 


Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Hmmm...let's look at this menu:
> 1-Ban user
> 2-Suspend user
> 3-Erase member's post count
> ...

Click to collapse



I pick 2

your system sucks 5 doesn't apply on him


----------



## T.C.P (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey Erick!
> 
> Just to make sure, you're Erick Henriksen on Google+, right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope I don't have Google +   

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## T.C.P (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Who doesn't?  That is a more serious question.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Me. I don't like mtm's I like M&M's though 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## T.C.P (Sep 13, 2011)

Also husam! Y u no on Skype? 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Also husam! Y u no on Skype?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



what?
I am online


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

I vote for 3 again! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## T.C.P (Sep 13, 2011)

I am online, and if u were peanut M&Ms I would like u  

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I have a jetpack.

Click to collapse



same vote, 1 or 2 as long as it's permanent

remember, he stole your sigpic


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

did xda install a new anti double post system or something?


----------



## obsidianchao (Sep 13, 2011)

THE NEW MY LITTLE PONY: FRIENDSHIP IS MAGIC SEASON STARTS SATURDAY.

OhmygodohmygodohmyGOD


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 13, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> casting votes nao!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Option 1. He said he was leaving. Let's do him a favour!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 13, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> THE NEW MY LITTLE PONY: FRIENDSHIP IS MAGIC SEASON STARTS SATURDAY.
> 
> OhmygodohmygodohmyGOD

Click to collapse



OHHHHH MYYYYY GAAAAWWWWDDDDD!!!!! I KNOW I'M SOOOOO EXCITED

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> OHHHHH MYYYYY GAAAAWWWWDDDDD!!!!! I KNOW I'M SOOOOO EXCITED
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



wtf??!!!


----------



## Archer (Sep 13, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Hmmm...let's look at this menu:
> 1-Ban user
> 2-Suspend user
> 3-Erase member's post count
> ...

Click to collapse



Since he's ignoring me for a really irrelevant comment I made earlier that was in no means insulting, I prefer option 6...

6-Hack his facebook page and say he's looking to hook up with old men for "fun".

In seriousness, option 5.  Sigh.


----------



## rr5678 (Sep 13, 2011)

TRAIN, Y U NO MOVE FASTER??

I need to get to this job interview.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

i see you have developed, but you are not fooling me


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 13, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Try this one...best battery I've ever seen
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=954509

Click to collapse



And I was just about to say "he didn't post breadfish" 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## rr5678 (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey rr. What ROM you using on HD2? My brother in-law has one, recently upgraded to WP7, but he says it drains battery too fast. I wanted to know what Android ROM has good battery?

Click to collapse



Tell him to try NexusHD2 Gingerbread. I used to use it a lot


----------



## Archer (Sep 13, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Tell him to try NexusHD2 Gingerbread. I used to use it a lot

Click to collapse



+1 for that!

I ended up sticking with that build for a few months on my HD2.  I'd been a compulsive flasher up until that point.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wtf??!!!

Click to collapse



It's called sarcasm hus

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Archer (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> OMG gunfire started again!!

Click to collapse



Is there anyone else here that thinks "off topic" and "troll" are 2 different things?  I'm getting bored of the troll.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow, my mom is way to paranoid. Because I installed windows 7 with a loader. She now doesn't trust the computer and doesn't want to use it. I called it a cracked version... she of course heard hacked

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wow, my mom is way to paranoid. Because I installed windows 7 with a loader. She now doesn't trust the computer and doesn't want to use it. I called it a cracked version... she of course heard hacked
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



lmao, she'll get over it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey  lmao DD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  lmao DD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



max, what's up my ban


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao, she'll get over it

Click to collapse



I doubt it... she is a very paranoid person. "Anyone who can hack windows can put in a Trojan that will hide from malware scanners"... yes mom
And hey Max
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 13, 2011)

Guys, y u no use Skype? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> max, what's up my ban

Click to collapse



XD Ban? Hey  Nm you?


deliriousDroid said:


> I doubt it... she is a very paranoid person. "Anyone who can hack windows can put in a Trojan that will hide from malware scanners"... yes mom
> And hey Max
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



XD hahah  Hwey


m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Didn't see till just a minute ago in email 


idavid_ said:


> Guys, y u no use Skype?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Will be on soon



m1l4droid said:


> Aha you did it now...

Click to collapse



Your like a ninja xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I' flattered but no, I'm nothing like a ninja!

Click to collapse



Lmao oh okay.. Well quick!  xD


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Ban? Hey  Nm you?
> 
> XD hahah  Hwey
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah, cuz it rhymes with man 

nothing here, i feel like i want to sleep, it's only 8:36


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 13, 2011)

I started a new conversation on Skype, add people who I forgot/don't have as contacts

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I started a new conversation on Skype, add people who I forgot/don't have as contacts
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



you forgot me -_-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, cuz it rhymes with man
> 
> nothing here, i feel like i want to sleep, it's only 8:36

Click to collapse



Oh.. XD lmao  Also  Early a bit


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 13, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Try this one...best battery I've ever seen
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=954509

Click to collapse



U and your breadfish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And hello 



rr5678 said:


> Tell him to try NexusHD2 Gingerbread. I used to use it a lot

Click to collapse



Hi RR Long time no see u post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





johncmolyneux said:


> +1 for that!
> 
> I ended up sticking with that build for a few months on my HD2.  I'd been a compulsive flasher up until that point.

Click to collapse



Hey john 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





deliriousDroid said:


> I doubt it... she is a very paranoid person. "Anyone who can hack windows can put in a Trojan that will hide from malware scanners"... yes mom
> And hey Max
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



How goes it dd? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






m1l4droid said:


> Actually I'm a ninja! *slits max's throat*

Click to collapse



Whats up milad? Do u have pictures of vacation? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






idavid_ said:


> I started a new conversation on Skype, add people who I forgot/don't have as contacts
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey david 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






husam666 said:


> you forgot me -_-

Click to collapse



Hey Husam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MacaronyMax said:


> Oh.. XD lmao  Also  Early a bit

Click to collapse




What up max?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Babydoll25 said:


> I haz Skype on mai fone(s) nao. Pipsqueako25......
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium

Click to collapse




Hey BD!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I_am_Error said:


> Peoples! Hello everybody
> 
> @Maxey, dude you so didn't get on last night!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Hello I am error!!

Nice to meet you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Hey WATT!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 13, 2011)

I haz Skype on mai fone(s) nao. Pipsqueako25......

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> U and your breadfish  And hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y u no post pics of smiley faces?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Y u no post pics of smiley faces?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



U got it


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz Skype on mai fone(s) nao. Pipsqueako25......
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium

Click to collapse



i added you 

hey david rulz


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

Peoples! Hello everybody 

@Maxey, dude you so didn't get on last night! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Y u no post pics of smiley faces?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Did your Mom really say that? Good, less space to be taken up haha

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys come to skype
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------
> 
> also, hey bd, david rulez, and justin

Click to collapse



I'm not even home right now, I'll be home shortly within the hour or so.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Y u no post pics of smiley faces?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Check my post


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> david you got skype?
> 
> if so come there quick

Click to collapse



no and im at work too


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

Screw my Skype, it seizured with vibrations for a little bit...then it fc'ed. Damn rump program. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> lol that sucks dave and err

Click to collapse



Why? What's such a pressing matter? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, cuz it rhymes with man
> 
> nothing here, i feel like i want to sleep, it's only 8:36

Click to collapse





I_am_Error said:


> Peoples! Hello everybody
> 
> @Maxey, dude you so didn't get on last night!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Sorry dude


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sorry dude

Click to collapse



Hey Maxey, it's cool. What happened? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sakai, Milad please do me a favor and talk about this like adults, I am all down for witty trolling and debates but I don't need flaming.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Read debates as diabetes 3 times. Troll brain with 2 hours of school sleep is a troll

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Read debates as diabetes 3 times. Troll brain with 2 hours of school sleep is a troll
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Well...I am down for diabetes ;D Sounds like an STD... 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Well...I am down for diabetes ;D Sounds like an STD...
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Skullcandy titans + poweramp + audio boost kernel +  bury your dead, broken body= ear gasm

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> it's not an std err

Click to collapse



I know what it is, that doesn't mean it doesn't sound like one 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Skullcandy titans + poweramp + audio boost kernel +  bury your dead, broken body= inability to hear
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Fixed that for you 


Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> U and your breadfish
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse




See above watt!!


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Fixed that for you
> 
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



No way! Try it. Nao!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Dave, milad,banana dd, husam 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey Maxey, it's cool. What happened?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I slept.. Didnt fel great xD Fine now.. i thinkxD


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 13, 2011)

Poop

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## rr5678 (Sep 13, 2011)

I applied to 3 jobs today, all in parking.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 13, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> I applied to 3 jobs today, all in parking.

Click to collapse



Good luck


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 13, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> I applied to 3 jobs today, all in parking.

Click to collapse



Good luck indeed 



@Everyone

Did we find out what happened to twitch?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Good luck indeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You fail.... lmao XXXXD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> You fail.... lmao XXXXD

Click to collapse



Ok now that im up to speed..

Why twitch different now?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ok now that im up to speed..
> 
> Why twitch different now?

Click to collapse



Someone will explain later.. Or Skype? Now


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Someone will explain later.. Or Skype? Now

Click to collapse



TOTAL fail.  But yeah, later on Skype? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> TOTAL fail.  But yeah, later on Skype?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



XD haha yeah  Also when you have time.. People are on atm... Also It was Husam that gave _twitch's_ name away


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD haha yeah  Also when you have time.. People are on atm... Also It was Husam that gave _twitch's_ name away

Click to collapse



I'll be home shortly.  How did he? What people be on? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 13, 2011)

@twitch. Lol, yeah she did. And ik, space is precious on my philosoraptor.
@David. Much better thanks
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'll be home shortly.  How did he? What people be on?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1217295&page=298


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1217295&page=298

Click to collapse



I see! XD Damn you Husam! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

Screw Skype, not on my phone. Not anymore.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I see! XD Damn you Husam!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



xD Yep and thats the onyl time its mentioned on xda.. Its his fault 


I_am_Error said:


> Screw Skype, not on my phone. Not anymore.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Yeah not great is it


----------



## Omnichron (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Babydollll (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i added you
> 
> hey david rulz

Click to collapse



Yaaaaaay!

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



Did you not read some of the things we said earlier? WAY earlier? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Did you not read some of the things we said earlier? WAY earlier?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



no i must of been away 

IM BORED!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 13, 2011)

I finally fixed my truck, have teh insurance, and have to get a hair cut

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> no i must of been away
> 
> IM BORED!!!!

Click to collapse



Then go read the great trolling from this morning. It is epic

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 13, 2011)

Free Thanks for i am error to get him at a more respectable number!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Then go read the great trolling from this morning. It is epic
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse





M_T_M said:


> Did anyone say troll?

Click to collapse



Now u done it DD

U summoned the king of trolls


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 13, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



MY response...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1227055


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 13, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## rr5678 (Sep 13, 2011)

If I were President.................


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

Who changed the title of the OP? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## Archer (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Who changed the title of the OP?

Click to collapse



There's absolutely no way we could ever know!!! 



> Last edited by M_T_M; Today at 09:35 PM.

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Who changed the title of the OP?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Who do u think?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> There's absolutely no way we could ever know!!!

Click to collapse



Lmao! Sorry, too tired/lazy to look.

 You know, being the don makes me feel like a mini mod.  I just don't have the ability to edit things and shoot gold out of my nose when I snort cocaine. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lmao! Sorry, too tired/lazy to look.
> 
> You know, being the don makes me feel like a mini mod.  I just don't have the ability to edit things and shoot gold out of my nose when I snort cocaine.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



U should apply to become xda mod?


----------



## Archer (Sep 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lmao! Sorry, too tired/lazy to look.
> 
> You know, being the don makes me feel like a mini mod.  I just don't have the ability to edit things and shoot gold out of my nose when I snort cocaine.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I don't know what gold or cocaine is.  I'm a simple folk from a simple time.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> U should apply to become xda mod?

Click to collapse



You think? I don't think I'm mod material. 

@JCM yeah, I know how the Hebrew work...very down to earth haha

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You think? I don't think I'm mod material.
> 
> @JCM yeah, I know how the Hebrew work...very down to earth haha
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Its not that hard, u just have to watch for reported posts,spam,bad language and rule breaking and duplicate threads.


----------



## Archer (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> @JCM yeah, I know how the Hebrew work...very down to earth haha

Click to collapse



Oooh you little scamp!


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Its not that hard, u just have to watch for reported posts,spam,bad language and rule breaking and duplicate threads.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know that. I'm talking about do you think they would accept me? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yeah, I know that. I'm talking about do you think they would accept me?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Maybe u know a lot about off topic and rules and your devices apply for your devices forums. You never know. However there might be a post count limit or join date limit.. since your old account died u may not have enough useful posts.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Maybe u know a lot about off topic and rules and your devices apply for your devices forums. You never know. However there might be a post count limit or join date limit.. since your old account died u may not have enough useful posts.

Click to collapse



.....fack  Eh, whatever. We shall see some other time  


Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> .....fack  Eh, whatever. We shall see some other time
> 
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



They are closed anyway....

But u can read on what to expect to become a moderator here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?f=263#td_post_75


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 14, 2011)

Hellooo ladies and gentleman I'm in a good mood tonight, don't know why tho.lol 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Archer (Sep 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hellooo ladies and gentleman I'm in a good mood tonight, don't know why tho.lol

Click to collapse



I'm glad to hear it, cos I FEAR you most of the time


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hellooo ladies and gentleman I'm in a good mood tonight, don't know why tho.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I will be as soon as i get off work. NO School Til Monday. Tho i do have computer hw to do when i get home. Shouldnt take too long as its computer stuff and its easy. 

Yesterday i didn't want to post anywhere on any site and was just nervous for class and presenting. But i made it


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> I'm glad to hear it, cos I FEAR you most of the time

Click to collapse



...? Why? Dd is like the most gentle one out of all of us. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> ...? Why? Dd is like the most gentle one out of all of us.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



And watt is the roughest? 


Where am i?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> And watt is the roughest?
> 
> 
> Where am i?

Click to collapse



Idk, ask Watt's gf, not me lmao

You're the most relaxed, because you're always high...stoner lol

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## Archer (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> ...? Why? Dd is like the most gentle one out of all of us.

Click to collapse



Gentile?......


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You're the most relaxed, because you're always high...stoner lol
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I don't smoke weed actually. 

Just flavored tobacco also know as Shisha its for hookah..


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Gentile?......

Click to collapse



Docile? Idk. 

And suuure, you're still a party animal xD

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Docile? Idk.
> 
> And suuure, you're still a party animal xD
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Ya thats pretty true.. i guess  

Max is the funny one. 

Husam is ?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya thats pretty true.. i guess
> 
> Max is the funny one.
> 
> Husam is ?

Click to collapse



Talented with a guitar? He's conniving. 

What am I? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 14, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Gentile?......

Click to collapse



I hardly evar troll or say mean sh!t... or where you referring to his spelling of gentle?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Talented with a guitar? He's conniving.
> 
> What am I?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Hmmm.........


----------



## Archer (Sep 14, 2011)

Man.

We had a chance to turn the pages over.  We can write what we wanna write.  We gotta make ends meet before we get much older.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I hardly evar troll or say mean sh!t... or where you referring to his spelling of gentle?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I blame Swype. Plus, I'm not completely invested in this...I'm doing the homeworks. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## Archer (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I blame Swype. Plus, I'm not completely invested in this...I'm doing the homeworks.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



We're all someone's daughter.  We're all someone's son.  How long can we look at each other down the barrel of a gun?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I blame Swype. Plus, I'm not completely invested in this...I'm doing the homeworks.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Sure sure sk later tonight?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I will be as soon as i get off work. NO School Til Monday. Tho i do have computer hw to do when i get home. Shouldnt take too long as its computer stuff and its easy.
> 
> Yesterday i didn't want to post anywhere on any site and was just nervous for class and presenting. But i made it

Click to collapse



Good for you did you just imagen them all naked?lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sure sure sk later tonight?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



What time? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Good for you did you just imagen them all naked?lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Lmao no, I was more worried about answering questions but none were asked 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What time?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Dunno, whenever 930 sound good? I shouldn't stay up late tonight. Haven't had a much sleep in the last week.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Lmao no, I was more worried about answering questions but none were asked
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hmm, cuz they all fell asleep from your presentation?  and your cat looks like serious cat! 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Dunno, whenever 930 sound good? I shouldn't stay up late tonight. Haven't had a much sleep in the last week.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



How about 9? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> How about 9?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Works for me. Shower time now tho. Laterz

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hmm, cuz they all fell asleep from your presentation?  and your cat looks like serious cat!
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



But cooler  Cause she is my cat and prettier


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 14, 2011)

Morning DD and 'nana. 

Is Milad dead yet?


----------



## obsidianchao (Sep 14, 2011)

Still so excited for MLP on Saturday... eek. GONNA BE SO AWESOOOOME


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 14, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Still so excited for MLP on Saturday... eek. GONNA BE SO AWESOOOOME

Click to collapse



You going to poo now? 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning DD and 'nana.
> 
> Is Milad dead yet?

Click to collapse



good morning sky.
nope, not that i know of


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> good morning sky.
> nope, not that i know of

Click to collapse



Damn. Shoulda paid more for that assassin. I knew $20 ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Damn. Shoulda paid more for that assassin. I knew $20 ain't gonna cut it.

Click to collapse



$20 assassin? Orange assassin?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> $20 assassin? Orange assassin?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



You pinned that nail right on the head...but I was thinking more so $0.20 Assassin. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm actually shivering outside tonight

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You pinned that nail right on the head...but I was thinking more so $0.20 Assassin.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Nah, $0:02 assassin

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'm actually shivering outside tonight
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Is it perhaps because you're actually outside smoking? 


Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 14, 2011)

Any themes for win7 you recommend? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Is it perhaps because you're actually outside smoking?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Yeah. But soon to my warm bed

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah. But soon to my warm bed
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I'm already in my warm bed... And nah, I kinda do my own stuff with theming.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm already in my warm bed... And nah, I kinda do my own stuff with theming.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Teach me how please?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Teach me how please?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Right click and press "Personalize".

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Right click and press "Personalize".
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Lol, I thought you meant full out themeing. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 14, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Click to collapse



What? 

@DD, not right now. I'm too busy for that.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Click to collapse



You don't say...

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 14, 2011)

Fvck work. 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What?
> 
> @DD, not right now. I'm too busy for that.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Ah, fair enought. Well goodnight twitch. 
@Sakai, have fun working while I sleep lol. Goodnight
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

Good morning people


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ah, fair enought. Well goodnight twitch.
> @Sakai, have fun working while I sleep lol. Goodnight
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



fu.

Hey Hus. 

@Milad: not dead yet?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Morning.
> You're up early husam.

Click to collapse



jepp, I'm working on fixing my sleeping pattern, so now I sleep at 9-10 and wake up at 7 something



sakai4eva said:


> fu.
> 
> Hey Hus.
> 
> @Milad: not dead yet?

Click to collapse



how's it going?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> jepp, I'm working on fixing my sleeping pattern, so now I sleep at 9-10 and wake up at 7 something
> 
> 
> 
> how's it going?

Click to collapse



Felt like killing my boss again. He's such a doofus around computers.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Felt like killing my boss again. He's such a doofus around computers.

Click to collapse



install a program and control his computer from your office


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> OK, I gotta go.
> 
> @sakai. If husam hadn't quoted you I wouldn't read your crap. So, stop talking to me.

Click to collapse









cya later


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> cya later

Click to collapse



My reaction exactly.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 14, 2011)

Only people you ignore, you doofus


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Only people you ignore, you doofus

Click to collapse



Lmao! Morning 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm not ignoring you dex.
> 
> Afternoon!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What? Sorry, I haven't opened Facebook like 4 days now....  but I will now....


Edit: just did. And 4 ur info I knew about that in the first place.... I was trolling you while you were trolling me , by making you say that you did. I win 

 You can't live without us 


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Archer (Sep 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey, me be back... Anybody here?

Click to collapse



I'm         here.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I can't live without you? You were the one begging my to come back in the first place!

Click to collapse



That was part of the trolling act. I knew you would be back either way 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Archer (Sep 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I can't live without you? You were the one begging my to come back in the first place!

Click to collapse



You couldn't stay away if you tried.  You've not got it in you


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 14, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> You couldn't stay away if you tried.  You've not got it in you

Click to collapse



Sick pwnage.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Sick pwnage.

Click to collapse



Lol yeah....

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Lol yeah....
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse





m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



I wonder how long can an idiot take the sick pwnage and keep embarrassing himself before he asplodes?


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Haha, I won that troll battle 3-1 
1. Facebook(yeah... i was the first 2 find out)
2. 5 posts above
3. Just the above post^ 







 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Archer (Sep 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Archer (Sep 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

what's going on here?


----------



## obsidianchao (Sep 14, 2011)

*fart*

Morning.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

I smell pwnage and bacon...Milad you can't cook bacon, can you? And I'm not sure, ask Maxey or JimJam they were the minecrap players.  

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> *fart*
> 
> Morning.

Click to collapse



hey obs, whats up?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I can't find bacon but if I do, I can cook why not?

Click to collapse



But at this current moment you're not able to, yes? I just wanted to make sure the bacon smell wasn't coming from you. 

Hey'all. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> *fart*
> 
> Morning.

Click to collapse



Obs you bum, stop busting a$$ in my thread!  The guy sitting next to me smells so strongly of weed it's sickening.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what's going on here?

Click to collapse



And I step into the world outside
And I take deep breath
And I get real high
And I, scream at the top my lungs
What's going on?

I say, hey-eyeh-eyeheh.
Hey-eyay-eh.
Hey ey-yayeh
What's going on?!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> And I step into the world outside
> And I take deep breath
> And I get real high
> And I, scream at the top my lungs
> ...

Click to collapse



sounds like a good song


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey hey hey!

Mornin hus, error 
Wazzup?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey hey hey!
> 
> Mornin hus, error
> Wazzup?
> ...

Click to collapse



nothing, just sitting, downloading a leaked beta of windows 8 and listening to music


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nothing, just sitting, downloading a leaked beta of windows 8 and listening to music

Click to collapse



Niice... What's its hardware requirements?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Niice... What's its hardware requirements?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



idk, no knows 
but im sure it will run on this PC
and won't on your crap


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> idk, no knows
> but im sure it will run on this PC
> and won't on your crap

Click to collapse



Yeah? I heard its even lighter than win7 and thought I might had a chance  
How about on my desire? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah? I heard its even lighter than win7 and thought I might had a chance
> How about on my desire?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



i don't think so too


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Do you think should I flash this ROM guys?

Click to collapse



yes, if it will brick your phone

what's with the new avy?


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i don't think so too

Click to collapse



Haha.. just read the requirements.... I'm only lacking 512 mb of RAM.... (See it wants 1gb XD)
I thing imma try it sometime....
@ milad: I'm on f***ING Tapatalk now... No url..






Edit: don't try that... It's full of gfx bugs that will make sense crash and restart...  again and again

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Archer (Sep 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nothing, just sitting, downloading a leaked beta of windows 8 and listening to music

Click to collapse



It's not leaked.  It's an official release, on the Microsoft site.  If you're not getting it from there, don't trust it...

http://dev.windows.com/


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> It's not leaked.  It's an official release, on the Microsoft site.  If you're not getting it from there, don't trust it...
> 
> http://dev.windows.com/

Click to collapse



lol, meh, i think it's the same 
i'll try the official later


----------



## Archer (Sep 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what's with the new avy?

Click to collapse



It's his biggest crush.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> It's his biggest crush.

Click to collapse



lmao, indeed it is


----------



## Archer (Sep 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Shut up. No he's just my favorite singer.

Click to collapse



We know you mean favourite love fantasy.  It's okay - we understand you can't say it in a public forum, but we know what you mean.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 14, 2011)

So I want an amd phenom II x6 1090 t black edition. Someone buy for me?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So I want an amd phenom II x6 1090 t black edition. Someone buy for me?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



<poor, better luck with someone else


----------



## Archer (Sep 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So I want an amd phenom II x6 1090 t black edition. Someone buy for me?

Click to collapse



Nice!  I'd appreciate one too.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Nice!  I'd appreciate one too.

Click to collapse



+1 ..

Me too... But only if there's a motherboard, RAM and a graphics card included 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So I want an amd phenom II x6 1090 t black edition. Someone buy for me?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Send one my way too. I already have the right mobo for it.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So I want an amd phenom II x6 1090 t black edition. Someone buy for me?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Guess who already has one?  I just need a new gpu. Mine is not good enough.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hahaha yes! You need a complete rebuild!

Click to collapse




I wonder why you say that 
And yes, I really need it... But no money now, so who's gonna be kind enough to make a small donation? 


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 14, 2011)

anyways, change of subject. Hus, you said your downloading a leaked copy of win 8 beta?lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> anyways, change of subject. Hus, you said your downloading a leaked copy of win 8 beta?lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



lol yeah, leaked cuz it's a torrent 

@mil, people were really arrested for jokes like this


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol yeah, leaked cuz it's a torrent
> 
> @mil, people were really arrested for jokes like this

Click to collapse



Haha, alright. I was just thinking that sounded sketchy cuz its called official developers preview


----------



## Archer (Sep 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol yeah, leaked cuz it's a torrent
> 
> @mil, people were really arrested for jokes like this

Click to collapse



D'you know if it is a different version, and if so do you know what's different?  Just curious.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> D'you know if it is a different version, and if so do you know what's different?  Just curious.

Click to collapse



yes, it's a windows 7


----------



## Archer (Sep 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes, it's a windows 7

Click to collapse



lol!!!!  Nice one


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> lol!!!!  Nice one

Click to collapse



i know, even I am laughing at myself


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i know, even I am laughing at myself

Click to collapse



Trolled! Lolololololol

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes, it's a windows 7

Click to collapse



Bahahaha, someone has a good sense of humor

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Archer (Sep 14, 2011)

As annoying as downloading a torrent that's a rar file and finding out it's a fake (I would imagine )


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> As annoying as downloading a torrent that's a rar file and finding out it's a fake (I would imagine )

Click to collapse



meh i got nothing to lose 
downloading official now, i can't believe that the comments said it was real, and there was like 200 seeds and sh!t


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> meh i got nothing to lose
> downloading official now, i can't believe that the comments said it was real, and there was like 200 seeds and sh!t

Click to collapse



Lolz, no point in ruining the joke on others now is there

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

Here's a pic for sakai 






Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2011)

Lmao David xD

Hey 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao David xD
> 
> Hey
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey Max  I'll login in your account again  
P.S jk (I would do it if I knew the pass though  )

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao David xD
> 
> Hey
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



o hey max


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 14, 2011)

Looking back a few pages ago it seems as if some of you need to remember where you are are that your still subject to the forum rules......

Regardless of whether or not this is OT or its your own little thread the rules still apply.

I didnt read past the drama and I frankly couldnt care less if you've all kissed and made up since then but I strongly suggest you pull your head's out of your arse and think before you type.

If you think for a split second that we are going to waste our time here moderating your petty squabbles then you are very much mistaken.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hey Max  I'll login in your account again
> P.S jk (I would do it if I knew the pass though  )
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 xD I should've changed it quicker  Also classic ftw 

Hey Husam  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks Conan. I try and maintain a level headed environment but...I'm not always here.  Guys, seriously. You can joke like that all you want on Skype but not on here. Don't bring Skype back with you to xda.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Thanks Conan. I try and maintain a level headed environment but...I'm not always here.  Guys, seriously. You can joke like that all you want on Skype but not on here. Don't bring Skype back with you to xda.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Hey dude  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Looking back a few pages ago it seems as if some of you need to remember where you are are that your still subject to the forum rules......
> 
> Regardless of whether or not this is OT or its your own little thread the rules still apply.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't blame you

sry for what happened


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD I should've changed it quicker  Also classic ftw
> 
> Hey Husam
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I mean, why would anyone use a password like that? I hope your new pass isn't so easy to figure out 

Hey Twitch/Error 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I mean, why would anyone use a password like that? I hope your new pass isn't so easy to figure out
> 
> Hey Twitch/Error
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lmao hahaha  Not quite ad easy  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archer (Sep 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao hahaha  Not quite ad easy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Change the o for 0, the l for 1.  No-one will _ever_ guess that!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Change the o for 0, the l for 1.  No-one will _ever_ guess that!

Click to collapse



XD I like that one.. correct horse staple battery  might change mine 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Change the o for 0, the l for 1.  No-one will _ever_ guess that!

Click to collapse



lmao, happens to me all the time 

in other news, I have no more e string on my guitar 
anyone here kind enough to give me money to buy new strings?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao, happens to me all the time
> 
> in other news, I have no more e string on my guitar
> anyone here kind enough to give me money to buy new strings?

Click to collapse



How much is it? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Change the o for 0, the l for 1.  No-one will _ever_ guess that!

Click to collapse



Hmm... This gave me some ideas for a new pass (i've been using this one for waaaay too long)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> How much is it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lol idk 

meh never mind, just found out that my brother has his way to fix it


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao, happens to me all the time
> 
> in other news, I have no more e string on my guitar
> anyone here kind enough to give me money to buy new strings?

Click to collapse



I'll email it to you 





Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol idk
> 
> meh never mind, just found out that my brother has his way to fix it

Click to collapse



XD good  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archer (Sep 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> in other news, I have no more e string on my guitar
> anyone here kind enough to give me money to buy new strings?

Click to collapse



You can have my g-string, but it's soiled.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> You can have my g-string, but it's soiled.

Click to collapse



no thanks I'll pass on that one


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I mean, why would anyone use a password like that? I hope your new pass isn't so easy to figure out
> 
> Hey Twitch/Error
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Twitch/Error? Having a proxy is so that people you don't want to be identified by don't identify you lol 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Twitch/Error? Having a proxy is so that people you don't want to be identified by don't identify you lol
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Well, TRM and some other mods know who you are, so does it matter?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> say....I heard that you people got in trouble this morning.....y'all behave now, you hear...mkay?
> 
> Not really...behave

Click to collapse



Don't look at me. I didn't post that  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Well, TRM and some other mods know who you are, so does it matter?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's not the mods I'm trying to hide my identity from.  And hey M_T_M I don't expect you guys to prevent the mafia from getting in trouble, but thank you for warning them  Multiple times. Apparently they are very thick headed.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey guys on my way to a small town fair... should be fun

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 14, 2011)

*Listen up guys*

The Senior Mods were lenient with you this morning. I wont be so lenient next time. I am tired of cleaning up after you guys and do not like to see hurt feelings among friends. It is ridiculous to say the least. What you need to realize is some people take things more literal then how you would actually expect. YOU ALL know that is the case with our friend m1l4droid. So to avoid a big headache, you may try avoiding conflict by cooling your "jokes", as I am sure you know by now, how it will be perceived. 

I will not be issuing infractions this time, but next time I get a slur of RP's from this thread it will either be *A. Closed* (depending on severity) or *B. Everyone* involved will get *infracted*.

*Do I make myself clear?*

---------- Post added at 10:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------




idavid_ said:


> Here's a pic for sakai
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hehe, next time I will....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes you do Mistress, (However we now kno he was trolling us  ) But also.. Why have do I keep seeing posts with light  grey "---------- Post added at 10:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------
"'s (time differs obviously though)

Also.. Since when as TBP had an android section O,o


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> *Listen up guys*
> 
> The Senior Mods were lenient with you this morning. I wont be so lenient next time. I am tired of cleaning up after you guys and do not like to see hurt feelings among friends. It is ridiculous to say the least. What you need to realize is some people take things more literal then how you would actually expect. YOU ALL know that is the case with our friend m1l4droid. So to avoid a big headache, you may try avoiding conflict by cooling your "jokes", as I am sure you know by now, how it will be perceived.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes ma'am

btw, windows 8 first impressions:
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes ma'am
> 
> btw, windows 8 first impressions:
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Click to collapse



Lmao.. Not sure if I should download...  Maybe not then


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao.. Not sure if I should download...  Maybe not then

Click to collapse



it feels like  a windows phone 7 device...


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes you do Mistress, (However we now kno he was trolling us  ) But also.. Why have do I keep seeing posts with light  grey "---------- Post added at 10:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------
> "'s (time differs obviously though)
> 
> Also.. Since when as TBP had an android section O,o

Click to collapse



If you post one right after another, the system will automatically merge your posts.

---------- Post added at 10:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 AM ----------




husam666 said:


> yes ma'am
> 
> btw, windows 8 first impressions:
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Click to collapse



I have not installed it yet...not sure if I will. Downloaded last night. I love Win7...dont care for Metro


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> If you post one right after another, the system will automatically merge your posts.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I always have an extra partition for trying out operating systems 
metro sucks


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> If you post one right after another, the system will automatically merge your posts.

Click to collapse




So that's why I've been seeing this everywhere! I feel dumb  


Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes ma'am
> 
> btw, windows 8 first impressions:
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Click to collapse



Um I think I won't install it then  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello:

Max
Husam
Milad
Dexter
TRM
M_T_M
Controutman (sp?)
David
DD
BD (when online)
Twitch
Anyone i miss? 


I see there was some trouble while i was gone


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

I think this merging system is failing... My posts are still separate  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> 
> Max
> Husam
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai Dave! I have nothing else to say, but read the few last pages

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> 
> Max
> Husam
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I should be on top


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Yes, I should be on top

Click to collapse



You are a mod, y u no edit it? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> 
> Max
> Husam
> ...

Click to collapse



hey david, what's up?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 14, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> You are a mod, y u no edit it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lol, I didnt feel like it. I thought about it...but I am working


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ohai Dave! I have nothing else to say, but read the few last pages
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i read the last 12 pages and didn't see anything that bad...  do i need to read back further? 



TheRomMistress said:


> Yes, I should be on top

Click to collapse



Ya well i didn't order them according to rank and have no numbers next to them so it doesn't matter 

Also i could make a really funny joke but it would probaly get me banned for like a month at least. So i won't.. 



idavid_ said:


> You are a mod, y u no edit it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



+1



husam666 said:


> hey david, what's up?

Click to collapse




Not Much


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2011)

I mseed the badness.. What happened


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i read the last 12 pages and didn't see anything that bad...  do i need to read back further?

Click to collapse



Nah you're fine 



davidrules7778 said:


> i Also i could make a really funny joke but it would probaly get me banned for like a month at least. So i won't

Click to collapse



Haha I also thought about this  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I mseed the badness.. What happened

Click to collapse



Really its not that big of a deal, honestly it was very minor, i think milad over reacted and thats what caught the mods eye..

Unless it was changed or i missed something.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Really its not that big of a deal, honestly it was very minor, i think milad over reacted and thats what caught the mods eye..
> 
> Unless it was changed or i missed something.

Click to collapse



Ahhh okay 
Also at that joke  think we all thought the same thing  xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

Guys, look at my thread  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Guys, look at my thread
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Awesome!!

Look at my response!


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> Look at my response!

Click to collapse



Lolololololol

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Lolololololol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



M_T_M Responded too 


LMAO

I like that thread very useful!!


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> M_T_M Responded too
> 
> 
> LMAO
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll add it in my sig  Let's see how many noobs click it lmao

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi everyone 

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ohai! What's happening?  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey BD

I almost didnt notice you with the new avatar! 

Very cool BTW


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

I lol at my own sig

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I lol at my own sig
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Awesome!!! 

Hey can u put that donate link above the avatar. Or does it say its not a paypal?


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> Hey can u put that donate link above the avatar. Or does it say its not a paypal?

Click to collapse



I didn't try to put it above my avatar... I shall try. Do you know how to do it? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I didn't try to put it above my avatar... I shall try. Do you know how to do it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ya:

Goto your profile and edit your detail and insert donation link.



EDIT: It doesn't work

It lets you put it there but tries to take u to paypal and fails LOL


----------



## T.C.P (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey guys,  I disappear for s while and their is drama but their is no llama wtf?

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium

Click to collapse



sup BD 

back for now


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya:
> 
> Goto your profile and edit your detail and insert donation link.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I noticed. Of well. At least it's in my sig  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Hey guys,  I disappear for s while and their is drama but their is no llama wtf?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well, stop disappearing then 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

good night guys, I am going to bed


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good night guys, I am going to bed

Click to collapse



Good night 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## nyan (Sep 14, 2011)

Stop trolling one day the useless stuff u write will be on record and tracked.by ur ip

Sent from my E15i using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey BD
> 
> I almost didnt notice you with the new avatar!
> 
> Very cool BTW

Click to collapse



Hi...Thanks. I like it......

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi...Thanks. I like it......
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



U play on wordfeud yet?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 14, 2011)

Questioner said:


> Stop trolling one day the useless stuff u write will be on record and tracked.by ur ip
> 
> Sent from my E15i using XDA App

Click to collapse



If it's useless then why should we care?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

Questioner said:


> Stop trolling one day the useless stuff u write will be on record and tracked.by ur ip
> 
> Sent from my E15i using XDA App

Click to collapse



Stfu & gtfo

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey guys !

Nice avvy Bd 
And guys don't pay attention to that orange piece of [email protected] he doesnt deserve it

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey guys !
> 
> Nice avvy Bd
> And guys don't pay attention to that orange piece of [email protected] he doesnt deserve it
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Dexter!!


Also late duplicate hello: 

Hey DD


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Yes, I should be on top

Click to collapse



Lol I'll make sure to let Sakai know 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey all. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



What up and i'm surprised your post didn't get merged


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> What up and i'm surprised your post didn't get merged

Click to collapse



Like I said before, the merging system is failing 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Like I said before, the merging system is failing
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



LOL 

It worked for one of my posts 

---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------

ready merge!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> What up and i'm surprised your post didn't get merged

Click to collapse



I didn't ask them to do that.

1. They don't need to do me any more favors. The mafia has them doing that enough  And as I am the creator of the mafia I should be responsible.

2. I don't want them to be merged. That would just as easily make it traceable back to my be account. What's the point? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

Edit Merger broke after working one time


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol I'll make sure to let Sakai know
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Lmao  someone with the balls to put that xD but I loled.  hey dude 

And anyone else  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I didn't ask them to do that.
> 
> 1. They don't need to do me any more favors. The mafia has them doing that enough  And as I am the creator of the mafia I should be responsible.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no im talking about the post merging as in each individual post 

new feuture


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2011)

Does it bow work David? And hey! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao  someone with the balls to put that xD but I loled.  hey dude
> 
> And anyone else
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



She knows I'm just jk. Trust me, if she was serious about that kind of joking me and Sakai would have gotten plenty of infractions when we were joking Monday...or Tuesday? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> no im talking about the post merging as in each individual post
> 
> new feuture

Click to collapse



How exactly do you do that? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> She knows I'm just jk. Trust me, if she was serious about that kind of joking me and Sakai would have gotten plenty of infractions when we were joking Monday...or Tuesday?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



XD oh okay  I didn't see 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> How exactly do you do that?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Automatic apparently 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

Also! Maxey! I know have a slave/pet on Spiral knights! Ask DD, he'll confirm! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Also! Maxey! I know have a slave/pet on Spiral knights! Ask DD, he'll confirm!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Hahaha  lmao  Congrats xD


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> How exactly do you do that?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Well look here im going to post 2 post right after each other.

the second post i post will automatically combine with the first one its weird and still most of the time it doesnt work.


Watch:

---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------

Merger!!!!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD oh okay  I didn't see
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Then look, it's so epic.  We were trolling Milad before he officially came back to the thread. And how so? How is it automatic? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2011)

I might  see David's post above 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2011)

Merger.?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2011)

No 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha  lmao  Congrats xD
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yep, his name is snaggles I think.lmao

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

Meh, I'm in my phone. I'm not doing that haha 

And read:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1217295&page=696

Until you feel Like it's done lol 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I might  see David's post above
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





MacaronyMax said:


> Merger.?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It failed 

---------- Post added at 01:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 PM ----------

That sucks MERGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yep, his name is snaggles I think.lmao
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeah I named him Snaggles haha

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

Anyone coming on Skype? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yep, his name is snaggles I think.lmao
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Lmao epic  I want one xD

Will do error 

And Dave it failed 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Anyone coming on Skype?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



I'll log in but I'll never come on Skype, have some decency Dex lol xD jk 

I may later. Prolly.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Anyone coming on Skype?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Sure 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao epic  I want one xD
> 
> Will do error
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you read it yet? Read! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao epic  I want one xD
> 
> Will do error
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems not to work on Tapatalk yet maybe it needs incorporated into the app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Have you read it yet? Read!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Wont show anything 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wont show anything
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Then go to page 696 in the mafia thread.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Then go to page 696 in the mafia thread.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Lol.. 69  sure 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lol.. 69  sure
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I SWEAR you are a creeper lol 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I SWEAR you are a creeper lol
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Speaking of creepers go look at the last few post in the ban thread


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Speaking of creepers go look at the last few post in the ban thread

Click to collapse



I did just before you posted this! Lmao! How ironic!  Dude, that guy is creeping all over the place lol

Edit: M_T_M deleted the last few pages  We should change give him the position of "The cleaner". Although I know we already have someone with that position...

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I did just before you posted this! Lmao! How ironic!  Dude, that guy is creeping all over the place lol
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



It all those posts got deleted


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2011)

Bye.. for a while.. sorry 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

LMAO U called M_T_M a her originally


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Bye.. for a while.. sorry
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How long is awhile? What's up? Bye Maxey 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LMAO U called M_T_M a her originally

Click to collapse



I originally thought it was TRIM.  And you guys cause so much trouble! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I originally thought it was TRIM.  And you guys cause so much trouble!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



All i said was creeper, that guy that is on strike 2 is the one causing the bad press with the mods


----------



## obsidianchao (Sep 14, 2011)

... Whatever happened to Twitch?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> All i said was creeper, that guy that is on strike 2 is the one causing the bad press with the mods

Click to collapse



It's how you implied it. Maybe? And I don't think he was referring to you. I think he was referring to Milad, and also probably because of another recent incident in this thread. 

@Obs...maybe he ran from your deep desire to creep on him lol 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> ... Whatever happened to Twitch?

Click to collapse



It was one of your farts.... They are lethal indeed XD

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It's how you implied it. Maybe? And I don't think he was referring to you. I think he was referring to Milad, and also probably because of another recent incident in this thread.
> 
> @Obs...maybe he ran from your deep desire to creep on him lol
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse




LMAO Twitch


There OB i gave u a hint!


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LMAO error
> 
> 
> There OB i gave u a hint!

Click to collapse



Hint? You must really doubt his intelligence...just because you didn't get it for like 5 days doesn't mean everyone is just as slow 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hint? You must really doubt his intelligence...just because you didn't get it for like 5 days doesn't mean everyone is just as slow
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



 Lmao 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hint? You must really doubt his intelligence...just because you didn't get it for like 5 days doesn't mean everyone is just as slow
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



The thing that threw me off was your carrior and locations and just weird it went to guest.

I thought u explanation where "twitch" went was funny!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> The thing that threw me off was your carrior and locations and just weird it went to guest.
> 
> I thought u explanation where "twitch" went was funny!!

Click to collapse



My service provider is in Canada, and my location is not in Canada...how is that confusing?! 

Yeah, "twitch" is a tad ascared of the creeping....Obs lives near him too 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## obsidianchao (Sep 14, 2011)

Wh-why did Twitch change accounts?

Also, how's D'youville or however the hell you spell it?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> Wh-why did Twitch change accounts?
> 
> Also, how's D'youville or however the hell you spell it?

Click to collapse



Weird long story, can't get into it.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

It's tiring 

Twitch didn't change accounts 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It's tiring
> 
> Twitch didn't change accounts
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



No, he did  remember? twitch153 became twitch351  but then he got bored and got out of here....

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> No, he did  remember? twitch153 became twitch351  but then he got bored and got out of here....
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Yeah! He said "Adios suckers! I want a corndog!". 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yeah! He said "Adios suckers! I want a corndog!".
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I confirm that 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I confirm that
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



..I want a corndog now 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Adios suckers! I want a corndog!

Click to collapse



See? Proof! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

Good night guys 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Good night guys
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Night dude! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## obsidianchao (Sep 14, 2011)

... So confused.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Good night guys
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



'night David! 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

obsidianchao said:


> ... So confused.

Click to collapse



Trollololol.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Trollololol

Click to collapse



ololololololololololololololol olololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololol 



 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> ololololololololololololololol olololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao! Don't make me play the song! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lmao! Don't make me play the song!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse








TOO LATE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lmao! Don't make me play the song!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Do it now!  and then nyan.... 

Edit: thanks David 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

This is even more epic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na7zaTeF0tA&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

Bump! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Bump!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Balls

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Balls
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



Hehehe

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 15, 2011)

View attachment 719961

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 15, 2011)

Hmm, lovely... got iodine in my eyes

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 15, 2011)

http://gigaom.com/2011/09/13/amds-chip-is-officially-the-worlds-fastest/
WATCH THIS!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> http://gigaom.com/2011/09/13/amds-chip-is-officially-the-worlds-fastest/
> WATCH THIS!

Click to collapse



epic vid but its got nothin on my 2.2ghz


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey guise! I'm getting my hair cut Friday, hopefully. Wish me luck and that it doesn't look stupid.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey guise! I'm getting my hair cut Friday, hopefully. Wish me luck and that it doesn't look stupid.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



lol, when was the last time you had it cut? oh, and good luck

so how long does a disk defrag take you? i did one today... 8hours later it finished


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> lol, when was the last time you had it cut? oh, and good luck
> 
> so how long does a disk defrag take you? i did one today... 8hours later it finished

Click to collapse



Prolly since last May. And it all depends on how fragmented it was. Since you installed a new OS, it would be more fragmented than usual. So 8 hours seems a tad reasonable.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Prolly since last May. And it all depends on how fragmented it was. Since you installed a new OS, it would be more fragmented than usual. So 8 hours seems a tad reasonable.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



yeah, i figured installing win7 had something to do with it
But my computer is now blazingly fast compared to before
How short are you thinking of cutting it?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 15, 2011)

What's up guys

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What's up guys
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Im hungry, but i don feel like eating


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

Bam bam bam?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> How much faster?
> 
> And here is a small idea of what I kinda want the style to look like:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude;

1. NIN sucks. 
2. That hairstyle looks like something Milad wants to aspire to.
3. That look does not suit your face, which is not as sharp.
4. Get professional advice. Don't be afraid to ask the hairstylist which style suits you best.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> How much faster?
> 
> And here is a small idea of what I kinda want the style to look like:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But not so emo?
And google crome loads in a second, and then xda loads a second after that
As far as actual speed testing, idk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

1. Not to me.

2. Have you actually seen him? 

3. What do YOU suggest? 

4. I plan on seeing what would look best, BUT the people here are a TAD incompetent.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> 1. Not to me.
> 
> 2. Have you actually seen him?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure. I'm not a hairstylist. You'd want a style that complements both your personality and your facial structure. As for competence, I live in the capital of my country, so I have access to some of the most expensive hairstylist. I go to a normal one if I wanna maintain, but I go to a good one when I wanna try something new, just to make sure that it suits me. As I don't live in your area... I'm not sure.

One tip that always seem to work is to get a gay dude to cute your hair. I know, disgusting, but they seem to know which style suits guys the best.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

Of course! Why didn't I think of having a gay guy do it?! Maybe it's because that kinda thought doesn't usually cross my mind lol

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Of course! Why didn't I think of having a gay guy do it?! Maybe it's because that kinda thought doesn't usually cross my mind lol
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



It seldom does cross straight guys' minds. Just make sure he understands that you're there to get your hair cut, not for a Zohan moment.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It seldom does cross straight guys' minds. Just make sure he understands that you're there to get your hair cut, not for a Zohan moment.

Click to collapse



....I'm not ridiculously old though...but I get the jist of what you are trying to say. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> ....I'm not ridiculously old though...but I get the jist of what you are trying to say.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Experience helps 

Still, who are you calling ridiculously old?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Experience helps
> 
> Still, who are you calling ridiculously old?

Click to collapse



In the movie, he sleeps with the old ladies...

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> In the movie, he sleeps with the old ladies...
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Oh, Zohan. Right. Ahahahaha. I liked the part where he used his foot to school the businessman. Lolx!


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm uh...beginning to wonder what you were thinking about...>_> 

And oh yeah guys....WINDOWS 8 IS HORRIBLE! I HATE it! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm uh...beginning to wonder what you were thinking about...>_>
> 
> And oh yeah guys....WINDOWS 8 IS HORRIBLE! I HATE it!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Ditto that. The only reason why I have Win7 is because of games. Otherwise I'd install Linux. Nearly put hackintosh there, but mine's an AMD.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

Good morning anyone who's here


----------



## nyan (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah

Sent from my E15i using XDA App


----------



## trell959 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sleep paralysis sucks. 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Sleep paralysis sucks.
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



and you are?

@questioner, hey


----------



## trell959 (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> and you are?
> 
> @questioner, hey

Click to collapse



A guy with arms, legs, skin, hair, eyes, a nose, mouth and ears

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

trell959 said:


> A guy with arms, legs, skin, hair, eyes, a nose, mouth and ears
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



you know, we can make you lose all of these, don't you?


----------



## trell959 (Sep 15, 2011)

D:

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## nyan (Sep 15, 2011)

I think he wants to die

Sent from my E15i using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

Questioner said:


> I think he wants to die
> 
> Sent from my E15i using XDA App

Click to collapse



I think you're pretty sick of life too. 

Normally, the Mafia would merely take your life.

We'd take your life and use you like a slave. Or a zombie, if our doctors weren't fast enough. Or just dog food, if our voodoo shaman is quick enough. Or fertilizer, if our dogs weren't quick enough. Or just soil, if our plants weren't quick enough.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 15, 2011)

Morning.....


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning.....

Click to collapse



morning 
what's up dex


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> morning
> what's up dex

Click to collapse



just finished cleaning up my room... 
also been messing with my sig


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

Yo. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yo.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



@dex, lmao

hey error


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 15, 2011)

morning err 

@husam: found a better one


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> @dex, lmao
> 
> hey error

Click to collapse



We have nubs amongst us? Hello nubs, no body wants to be a noob but you are one anyways  Don't bounce your ball in my lawn multiple times or I'll take my shot gun to your knee caps.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 15, 2011)

Lol err.... Shall I present you the crap?






 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> We have nubs amongst us? Hello nubs, no body wants to be a noob but you are one anyways  Don't bounce you ball in my lawn multiple times or I'll take my shot gun to your knee caps.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Quoted for truth

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> We have nubs amongst us? Hello nubs, no body wants to be a noob but you are one anyways  Don't bounce you ball in my lawn multiple times or I'll take my shot gun to your knee caps.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



<noob killer


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Lol err.... Shall I present you the crap?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if I am to be offended by this...or blinded 

@Watt lol, the truth can be funny too sometimes.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 15, 2011)

Testicles. That is all

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Testicles. That is all
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Yeah....those will be shot off too. They need to realize that my yard doesn't like having balls bounced on it 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Testicles. That is all
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



lol hey watt
how's it going


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol hey watt
> how's it going

Click to collapse



Or to continue with the ball joke...how's it hanging? Haha

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 15, 2011)

got to go guys....c ya


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> got to go guys....c ya

Click to collapse



See ya later man!  

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Or to continue with the ball joke...how's it hanging? Haha
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



loool, yeah that 

@dex, ok, later dude


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> loool, yeah that
> 
> @dex, ok, later dude

Click to collapse



Do you think it's about time to wear a jacket outside? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Do you think it's about time to wear a jacket outside?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



it's 30C outside 
not here


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's 30C outside
> not here

Click to collapse



It's 9.4°C here right now..oh crap!  

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ew. Tar truck

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It's 9.4°C here right now..oh crap!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Well then it IS about time to wear a jacket outside 

@watt, are you sure you are ok?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Well then it IS about time to wear a jacket outside
> 
> @watt, are you sure you are ok?

Click to collapse



I'm fine. Lil tired, feeling spaced out. Have a college visit today in 4 hours (they offered a scholarship)

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I'm fine. Lil tired, feeling spaced out. Have a college visit today in 4 hours (they offered a scholarship)
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



You going to college for the handy work? Booo! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You going to college for the handy work? Booo!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Automechanics or marine engines

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Automechanics or marine engines
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



sounds like something that could be cool


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

Good for you watt. I'm proud of you 

MOAR EDUCATED MAFIOSO!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It's 9.4°C here right now..oh crap!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



5 degrees here. Tomorrow mornings forecast... 1 degree
And heeyy everyone
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> 5 degrees here. Tomorrow mornings forecast... 1 degree
> And heeyy everyone
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



IT's 28 degrees Celcius here.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> IT's 28 degrees Celcius here.

Click to collapse



That's just about the perfect temperature, what's the humidity like?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> 5 degrees here. Tomorrow mornings forecast... 1 degree
> And heeyy everyone
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



hello there DD


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> That's just about the perfect temperature, what's the humidity like?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Close to 100% humid right now. 


and to pre-empt:

That's what she said


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Close to 100% humid right now.
> 
> 
> and to pre-empt:
> ...

Click to collapse



That's... moist 
Also, sounds uncomfortablely hot and sticky. 
And hey hus. Hows life? Still in jordan?(i think thats where you where, but im tired, so not to sure)
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> That's... moist
> Also, sounds uncomfortablely hot and sticky.
> And hey hus. Hows life? Still in jordan?(i think thats where you where, but im tired, so not to sure)
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



That's probably the aftermath.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> That's... moist
> Also, sounds uncomfortablely hot and sticky.
> And hey hus. Hows life? Still in jordan?(i think thats where you where, but im tired, so not to sure)
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



no, im in jerusalem nao, jordan in the end of the month 

and what life?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, im in jerusalem nao, jordan in the end of the month
> 
> and what life?

Click to collapse



Ahh okay. And life is the day after day act of being alive

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, im in jerusalem nao, jordan in the end of the month
> 
> and what life?

Click to collapse



ForeverATroll.jpg


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ahh okay. And life is the day after day act of being alive
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



i know, im jk 
today is a great day, i got free money, sakai got troll'd by my wife , she's back after a few days of not appearing.... and some other stuff, so yeah it is good

u?



sakai4eva said:


> ForeverATroll.jpg

Click to collapse



yeah


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i know, im jk
> today is a great day, i got free money, sakai got troll'd by my wife , she's back after a few days of not appearing.... and some other stuff, so yeah it is good
> 
> u?
> ...

Click to collapse



I got trolled?? Please, it was a merely a few stabs between cunning linguists. Although her one-track mind will suit you well in the kitchen.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i know, im jk
> today is a great day, i got free money, sakai got troll'd by my wife , she's back after a few days of not appearing.... and some other stuff, so yeah it is good
> 
> u?
> ...

Click to collapse



lol what? Your wife is trolling sakai? Pics
And i wants free money too 

life is alright,  but i spent my time at the fair yesterday talking with a friend of mine who was dating my cousin. Then my cousin dumped him yesterday. Basicly the same situation as me and my ex. Lasted almost a year, and then boom, the girl got interested in another guy.... why the hell do girls do that talk about true love and foreverness. Then act like they dont care. 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I got trolled?? Please, it was a merely a few stabs between cunning linguists. Although her one-track mind will suit you well in the kitchen.

Click to collapse



lmao, shes smarter than you think when you get to know her 
but anyway meh, kitchen is better than nothing


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

Sex does that to you. Love of my life? Please... 30 mins at a time, please.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> lol what? Your wife is trolling sakai? Pics
> And i wants free money too
> 
> life is alright,  but i spent my time at the fair yesterday talking with a friend of mine who was dating my cousin. Then my cousin dumped him yesterday. Basicly the same situation as me and my ex. Lasted almost a year, and then boom, the girl got interested in another guy.... why the hell do girls do that talk about true love and foreverness. Then act like they dont care.
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Because girls, like children, are inherently evil. They may not stay evil but they have massive potential to remain evil.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> lol what? Your wife is trolling sakai? Pics
> And i wants free money too
> 
> life is alright,  but i spent my time at the fair yesterday talking with a friend of mine who was dating my cousin. Then my cousin dumped him yesterday. Basicly the same situation as me and my ex. Lasted almost a year, and then boom, the girl got interested in another guy.... why the hell do girls do that talk about true love and foreverness. Then act like they dont care.
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



one can never know


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Because girls, like children, are inherently evil. They may not stay evil but they have massive potential to remain evil.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Very true. Wish it weren't true tho... 
How are you today twitch? And you said overclocking my computer was a bad idea. Is that cuz it would wreck it, or just be horribly unstable?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao, shes smarter than you think when you get to know her
> but anyway meh, kitchen is better than nothing

Click to collapse



I didn't say she was stupid. From her posts, it does seem that she has some modicum of intelligence, although it seems quite a waste to focus it all on bashing someone relentlessly over the internet. 

It was almost like the time someone tried to bash my skull in with CAPS LOCK.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I didn't say she was stupid. From her posts, it does seem that she has some modicum of intelligence, although it seems quite a waste to focus it all on bashing someone relentlessly over the internet.
> 
> It was almost like the time someone tried to bash my skull in with CAPS LOCK.

Click to collapse



ah good point, i think you're right

do you think she scared clement?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

Clement's a wuss. Although, I can see why you're attracted to her. Good find 

I approve.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Clement's a wuss. Although, I can see why you're attracted to her. Good find
> 
> I approve.

Click to collapse



lol, wait a sec, she's only a friend (married cuz i wanted some girl to get away she was stalking and sh!t)  and for teh lulz 
but yeah good find


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, wait a sec, she's only a friend (married cuz i wanted some girl to get away she was stalking and sh!t)  and for teh lulz
> but yeah good find

Click to collapse



Reminded me of a hot-headed girl I used to date. She was a handful to control. In front of my friends she would act all nice and borderline manipulative, but when we're alone she'd fight me just to make things interesting. Suffice to say that although I could tame her (for a while), I decided to let her go for the lulz. 

Some of her exes even asked me for advice... all I told them was; when you're riding the lion by her manes, hold tight or she'll turn around and bite you.

There was never a dull moment, and every time I let my guard down she'll savage me for it.

Good times, good times


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Reminded me of a hot-headed girl I used to date. She was a handful to control. In front of my friends she would act all nice and borderline manipulative, but when we're alone she'd fight me just to make things interesting. Suffice to say that although I could tame her (for a while), I decided to let her go for the lulz.
> 
> Some of her exes even asked me for advice... all I told them was; when you're riding the lion by her manes, hold tight or she'll turn around and bite you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol, thats insane


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, thats insane

Click to collapse



Well, she was the one who trolled me last time. She made me go with her girly friends to watch a horror movie.

It was some Korean thing with two sisters and a stepmother and $#[email protected]+ and then she acted all scared when I knew that she didn't (look, she was the one who told me about all the stupid stuff in horror movies, making ME laugh). She kept screaming about 2 seconds before the scary part, and the movie mind-fvkced me big-time (because the main character was hallucinating and $#[email protected]+ and it was in Korean to boot) then she made me stay up all night to "keep her and her girlfriends company because I'm such a nice guy". Normally, I'd say s3x or I'm going home, but here's a bunch of HER friends... and to make matters worse, some bros were hanging out too, so this is probably the only chance they have at a sleepover. And I had $#[email protected]+ to do the next morning. Nearly got myself killed driving those idiots around. 

She was a horrible troll that one... although she is too pretty to be called that to her face...


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, she was the one who trolled me last time. She made me go with her girly friends to watch a horror movie.
> 
> It was some Korean thing with two sisters and a stepmother and $#[email protected]+ and then she acted all scared when I knew that she didn't (look, she was the one who told me about all the stupid stuff in horror movies, making ME laugh). She kept screaming about 2 seconds before the scary part, and the movie mind-fvkced me big-time (because the main character was hallucinating and $#[email protected]+ and it was in Korean to boot) then she made me stay up all night to "keep her and her girlfriends company because I'm such a nice guy". Normally, I'd say s3x or I'm going home, but here's a bunch of HER friends... and to make matters worse, some bros were hanging out too, so this is probably the only chance they have at a sleepover. And I had $#[email protected]+ to do the next morning. Nearly got myself killed driving those idiots around.
> 
> She was a horrible troll that one... although she is too pretty to be called that to her face...

Click to collapse



looooool

man that sounds f***ed up, you made me feel bad for you xD


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> looooool
> 
> man that sounds f***ed up, you made me feel bad for you xD

Click to collapse



It might sound bad to you, but the... erm... you know... was more than worth it. If her cousin is to be believed, she watched more pr0n than I did. Suffice to say that she was waaaaaay hot on the Crazy-Hot scale. 

And of course, I trolled her more than she trolled me (or so I kept telling myself).


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Very true. Wish it weren't true tho...
> How are you today twitch? And you said overclocking my computer was a bad idea. Is that cuz it would wreck it, or just be horribly unstable?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Because overclocking a PC is a tad more complex than overclocking our phones.  And to boot your PC should definitely get a tune up before you do anything to it. But if you're really dying to do it, see if it's even possible to do with your computer.

@Sakai, oh man. Sounds like so much fun.  If I had a penny for every crazy moment I've experienced because of a girl I'd be rich enough to live comfortably and pay for you to live comfortably as well lol

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Because overclocking a PC is a tad more complex than overclocking our phones.  And to boot your PC should definitely get a tune up before you do anything to it. But if you're really dying to do it, see if it's even possible to do with your computer.
> 
> @Sakai, oh man. Sounds like so much fun.  If I had a penny for every crazy moment I've experienced because of a girl I'd be rich enough to live comfortably and pay for you to live comfortably as well lol
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Well I have been browsing the overclock.net forums. Thinking about making a account there and asking some questions and being a noob all over again 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well I have been browsing the overclock.net forums. Thinking about making a account there and asking some questions and being a noob all over again
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Being a noob is a difficult process...I don't know if I could do it. But first I think more than anything you should make sure your CPU, BIOS, and Mobo all allow you to oc. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Because overclocking a PC is a tad more complex than overclocking our phones.  And to boot your PC should definitely get a tune up before you do anything to it. But if you're really dying to do it, see if it's even possible to do with your computer.
> 
> @Sakai, oh man. Sounds like so much fun.  If I had a penny for every crazy moment I've experienced because of a girl I'd be rich enough to live comfortably and pay for you to live comfortably as well lol
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Lolx. It's not just crazy moments. It's like she knows that I'm in love with her and yet she purposefully did thing that made me mad on purpose. Then she'd gleefully "apologize" and make it up to me.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lolx. It's not just crazy moments. It's like she knows that I'm in love with her and yet she purposefully did thing that made me mad on purpose. Then she'd gleefully "apologize" and make it up to me.

Click to collapse



And you're telling me that's not a crazy moment? Sounds a lot like it to me lol  

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> And you're telling me that's not a crazy moment? Sounds a lot like it to me lol
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I"m saying that "moment" might be a gross understatement. Not sure if I should give her a booty call when I go back to my hometown tomorrow morning.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I"m saying that "moment" might be a gross understatement. Not sure if I should give her a booty call when I go back to my hometown tomorrow morning.

Click to collapse



Oh! Either way she sounds like a handful  Perfect kind of person to spend some quality time with; I would go for it.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Oh! Either way she sounds like a handful  Perfect kind of person to spend some quality time with; I would go for it.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Yup, she's still around. And yes, she has a boyfriend. Double checked her facebook and it's a douche I used to bully in high school.

Yes, in Asian schools, nerds bully jocks. And I'm about half a head taller at least compared to my classmates. 

She's probably with him out of boredom.


----------



## nyan (Sep 15, 2011)

Stalker

Sent from my E15i using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

Questioner said:


> Stalker
> 
> Sent from my E15i using XDA App

Click to collapse



Why must you say unnecessary things? 

@Sakai I'm not really a nerd or a douche. I'm not sure what I am...

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why must you say unnecessary things?
> 
> @Sakai I'm not really a nerd or a douche. I'm not sure what I am...
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I think the orange guy wants attention... So just ignore him.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I think the orange guy wants attention... So just ignore him.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey David  What's going on? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I think the orange guy wants attention... So just ignore him.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hey dave, nice donate to me button xD


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey dave, nice donate to me button xD

Click to collapse



I had one of those forever and 2 million years ago. I had a donate button before it was cool. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I had one of those forever and 2 million years ago. I had a donate button before it was cool.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Did anyone ever donate?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Did anyone ever donate?

Click to collapse



No :/

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I think the orange guy wants attention... So just ignore him.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah, im starting to think the same thing... but everyone has to ignore him for this to work probably


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Did anyone ever donate?

Click to collapse



no,, mouse over blows it 

btw, in this place that's full of ungrateful [email protected], the donate button is the last thing that is going to be pushed


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey David  What's going on?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Hi, not much... But my birthday is in 2 days  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey dave, nice donate to me button xD

Click to collapse



I know, right? xD (btw, let's see if the posts get merged)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no,, mouse over blows it
> 
> btw, in this place that's full of ungrateful [email protected], the donate button is the last thing that is going to be pushed

Click to collapse



I once dontated to someone

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I once dontated to someone
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



that's cuz we are an  exception, I donated to someone too once


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 15, 2011)

I've donated to 4 different developers.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

And no one donated to me on my birthday?!  

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> And no one donated to me on my birthday?!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Schick did 

They donated a razer


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Schick did
> 
> They donated a razer

Click to collapse



They aren't my mafia 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> They aren't my mafia
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I spent all my mafia money on hookers.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I spent all my mafia money on hookers.

Click to collapse



Lies! Your momma was here that day....lmao jk Dave  

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lies! Your momma was here that day....lmao jk Dave
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



HAHA

Funny

REal Funny......


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 15, 2011)

BTW that mama joke should go in the your mama thread 

---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 AM ----------




M_T_M said:


> hey Dominico....what should the new Mafia thread title be?
> 
> I feel like messing with it right nao!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 15, 2011)

F*** YOU SKYPE

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 15, 2011)

whats going on here?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> whats going on here?

Click to collapse



Nothing Except:

Banana is complaining about the mafi not donating to him on his b-day 

then hookers came into play..

thats about it 

LOL


Hello:
Dexter


Late Hellos:
Husam
Twitch
M_T_M

any lurkers


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> whats going on here?

Click to collapse



That's my line


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> That's my line

Click to collapse



U have no trademark or patent on that  


So:

What's going on here?
What's going on here?
What's going on here?
What's going on here?
What's going on here?
What's going on here?
What's going on here?
What's going on here?
What's going on here?
What's going on here?
What's going on here?
What's going on here?
What's going on here?
What's going on here?
What's going on here?
What's going on here?
What's going on here?
What's going on here?
What's going on here?
What's going on here?
What's going on here?
What's going on here?
What's going on here?
What's going on here?
What's going on here?
What's going on here?
What's going on here?
What's going on here?
What's going on here?
What's going on here?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 15, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



LMAO


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



lol

@dave, im gonna sue you, let me change my avatar to apple logo first


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol
> 
> @dave, im gonna sue you, let me change my avatar to apple logo first

Click to collapse



HAHAHAHA

In other news: HEADLINE:
"Apple Sues Husam For Saying That He Is Going To Use The Apple Logo In His Avatar"


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> hey Dominico....what should the new Mafia thread title be?
> 
> I feel like messing with it right nao!!!

Click to collapse



How do bananas grow hair? And I've always wondered, why do you call me Dominico? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

One thing you will learn about me is that I tend to forget things a little bit too much.  I do remember you telling me that now though.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 15, 2011)

LOL @ you guys.... 


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> LOL @ you guys....
> 
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



LOL @ you loling.  

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> LOL @ you loling.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



lol @ you loling at him loling


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol @ you loling at him loling

Click to collapse



Lol @ you loling at him loling at him loling

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol @ you loling at him loling

Click to collapse



[email protected] you loling at me loling at him.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> [email protected] you loling at me loling at him.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



lol @ me being a c-c-c-c-c combo breaker


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol @ me being a c-c-c-c-c combo breaker

Click to collapse



Lol @ me replying

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol @ me being a c-c-c-c-c combo breaker

Click to collapse



lol, Hey.. Back, Feeling cr*p


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 15, 2011)

Lol at my 36 k college tuition.

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol, Hey.. Back, Feeling cr*p

Click to collapse



Hey!  How are ya Maxey? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol, Hey.. Back, Feeling cr*p

Click to collapse



hey wuz wrong?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Lol at my 36 k college tuition.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse


 Wow


I_am_Error said:


> Hey!  How are ya Maxey?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Hey  meh.. Not great.. Dw though.. And Im back sooner than I thought.. got bored...


husam666 said:


> hey wuz wrong?

Click to collapse



Hey dw dude


----------



## nyan (Sep 15, 2011)

Lol at loling when u r not





husam666 said:


> lol @ you loling at him loling

Click to collapse





Sent from my E15i using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Lol at my 36 k college tuition.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



For reals? I get 20k a year plus some.  Congrats.

And Maxey, pm me.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^

Click to collapse








Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> For reals? I get 20k a year plus some.  Congrats.
> 
> And Maxey, pm me.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Maybe later dude, Sorry


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey Max & Watt!! 

LOL at all the LOLS


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Maybe later dude, Sorry

Click to collapse



It's alright man, stop apologizing for things that aren't necessary.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Hey apology NAZI...if a man feels like apologizing (which is rare) let the man apologize

Click to collapse









UBeR massage, you're not getting one 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## The El Guapo (Sep 15, 2011)

Wats japening???


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

The El Guapo said:


> Wats japening???

Click to collapse



Who is you? Hi.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 15, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^

Click to collapse



Lmao  Also, do you like my donate button?  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Lmao  Also, do you like my donate button?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse








 Have you seen the marvelous breadfish


----------



## The El Guapo (Sep 15, 2011)

I just tried to donate and a cat keeps getting  in the middle of my transaction   

Meh...your loss I guess


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Have you seen the marvelous breadfish

Click to collapse



  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> For reals? I get 20k a year plus some.  Congrats.
> 
> And Maxey, pm me.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Mine is only for 19 months

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

<3 breadfish


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 15, 2011)

Was it not me who showed you all the marvelous breadfish?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 15, 2011)

Tell me, have you seen the marvelous breadfish,
swimming in the ocean waters?
Have you seen-a that marvelous breadfish?
He's like an inverse sandwich.
An awe for fishermen and sharks.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

*NO! I POSTED IT FIRST*after you did


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> *NO! I POSTED IT FIRST*after you did

Click to collapse



Hipster.  You can't hide this from XDA.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> *NO! I POSTED IT FIRST*after you did

Click to collapse



xD White text was easier to read than the black .. my xda is now red...D:


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 15, 2011)

The El Guapo said:


> I just tried to donate and a cat keeps getting  in the middle of my transaction
> 
> Meh...your loss I guess

Click to collapse



Cat? Don't you mean fish... I mean breadfish? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Cat? Don't you mean fish... I mean breadfish?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nyanyanyanyan

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 15, 2011)

Breasts

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> U play on wordfeud yet?

Click to collapse



Yeah....

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

He got a haircut.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 15, 2011)

Anyone here like sock eye salmon?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Anyone here like sock eye salmon?
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Sakai Salmon? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## nyan (Sep 16, 2011)

Whats xda mean?

Sent from my E15i using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 16, 2011)

Questioner said:


> Whats xda mean?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 16, 2011)

Questioner said:


> Whats xda mean?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using XDA App

Click to collapse



Really?? I hope your just being facetious. (damn stupid keyboard)

Sent from my Google Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Sep 16, 2011)

Questioner said:


> Whats xda mean?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using XDA App

Click to collapse



It's like DNA, but for phones.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 16, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> It's like DNA, but for phones.

Click to collapse



Bwhahahahaha

Sent from my Google Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Bwhahahahaha
> 
> Sent from my Google Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hi babydoll! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hi babydoll!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Hi......What's up? I'm sorry I haven't been posting much....(mostly lurking).....I've been feeling pretty crappy..... 

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi......What's up? I'm sorry I haven't been posting much....(mostly lurking).....I've been feeling pretty crappy.....
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



What's wrong? 

And here ya go guise:


Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 16, 2011)

Questioner said:


> Whats xda mean?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using XDA App

Click to collapse



eXtra 
 Dumb
 Armadillos?

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What's wrong?
> 
> And here ya go guise:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sick. I just don't feel good. I work, come home, make dinner (for Sparky), lurk on xda....and sleep....nice piktur....
It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 16, 2011)

Maybe you should get some sleep? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 16, 2011)

I have the same kind of tile in my bathroom that you haz in your shower.... 
It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Maybe you should get some sleep? And yeah, I got a haircut.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Yeah......no. Sleep not happening easily these days...
Anyway.....what's good? 

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have the same kind of tile in my bathroom that you haz in your shower....
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



I don't think that's his shower, not sure tho. And heeyy babydoll missed you around here

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 16, 2011)

Lmao, never had this before. Delete folder. "Folder is to big for recycle bin, would you like to permanently delete it?" Slowly I'm getting my C drive space back 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 16, 2011)

good night everybody.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I don't think that's his shower, not sure tho. And heeyy babydoll missed you around here
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



She's totally right, fail on you.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> She's totally right, fail on you.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Damn, I blame the shock of seeing your new haircut

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Damn, I blame the shock of seeing your new haircut
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeah...shocking....

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I don't think that's his shower, not sure tho. And heeyy babydoll missed you around here
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Okay, well I haz tile then....and hi.... How are you?

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Okay, well I haz tile then....and hi.... How are you?
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



Edit: Huzzah! I was right.  (damn autocorrect) why I press quote instead of modify? 
It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yeah...shocking....
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Yup... I needed a excuse 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Omnichron (Sep 16, 2011)

...so how do bananas grow hair?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 16, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> ...so how do bananas grow hair?

Click to collapse



The same way that balls few hair.


----------



## nyan (Sep 16, 2011)

Disgusting

Sent from my E15i using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 16, 2011)

Good morning anyone


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 16, 2011)

Morning mafiaz

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 16, 2011)

Good morning guys.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Dude, my hair  My bangs are so short. They are above my eyebrow, and because my hair has some noticeable wave to it, it actually looks shorter
> 
> Good morning guys.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



ok... good morning error, watt


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok... good morning error, watt

Click to collapse



Hey guys 

I'ma back in the hometown


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok... good morning error, watt

Click to collapse



I'm just all blah this morning haha

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I'ma back in the hometown

Click to collapse



Hey, that's good news


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 16, 2011)

Goodmorning Mafia who changed the thread name again? Mtm?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hey, that's good news

Click to collapse



Yeah. Parents weren't supposed to be around, but they stayed and surprised me instead  

There goes some of my plans


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning Mafia who changed the thread name again? Mtm?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



He always does haha

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> He always does haha
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



 thought so. So how's it going twitch? My leg is acting up again, guess I will have to be more careful with it

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 16, 2011)

Y u no talk when I talk 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Y u no talk when I talk
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sorry Max, I was having breakfast what's up?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sorry Max, I was having breakfast what's up?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



XD hey  its 2.40..  not much kinda shaky .. you? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 16, 2011)

Also in chemistry lesson.. yawn

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD hey  its 2.40..  not much kinda shaky .. you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Shaky eh? Popped some pills did you? And my highschool let out at 230 lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Dirk (Sep 16, 2011)

It's a special day for our friend orb3000. Come and wish him well:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1264508


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Shaky eh? Popped some pills did you? And my highschool let out at 230 lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Not particularly ...  but damn.. bet lucky 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not particularly ...  but damn.. bet lucky
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Y u shaky then?and yes, but no, we started at 8

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Y u shaky then?and yes, but no, we started at 8
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Can't say here.. lurkers.. D: 

Got back now bit makes sense.. half 8 Here  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyan (Sep 16, 2011)

Ignorance is the best attention

Sent from my E15i using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello to:

Max
Husam
Twitch
BD
DD
Sakai
Watt
Anyone Lurking 
Anyone i missed


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello to:
> 
> Max
> Husam
> ...

Click to collapse



Y u no see me   Hi Dave

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 16, 2011)

Heeeeyyyy


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Heeeeyyyy

Click to collapse



Eeeeyyyyyy! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Eeeeyyyyyy!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



AYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> AYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

Click to collapse



AAAYYYYYY







Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> AAAYYYYYY
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL Awesome 

Happy Friday ALL!! 

Wish i got paid but not til next friday.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 16, 2011)

Ello mates

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Sep 16, 2011)

hello there


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 16, 2011)

Whats up?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 16, 2011)

3 hours of work left...  
I'm bored 

Sent from insert clever thing on line__________


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 16, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I'm heading home in 15 minutes.....

Click to collapse



I am home...


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 16, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I'm heading home in 15 minutes.....

Click to collapse



Nope, I'm heading home in 5 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Nope, I'm heading home in 5
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse




MacaronyMax said:


> I am home...

Click to collapse






Hey Dude


----------



## husam666 (Sep 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey Dude

Click to collapse



^^^same


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey Dude

Click to collapse



No Maxey, I ain't jelly...YOU JELLY! LITERALLY! 

Hey M_T_M  How does work? Lololol 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 16, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



xDXD

Antyone elese here, or y'all dissapear?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xDXD
> 
> Antyone elese here, or y'all dissapear?

Click to collapse



Im home. Flashing my phone randomly

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ^^^same

Click to collapse



Yes, you may be home...but both of you are still broke, except for maybe Maxey...his parents may spoil him lol

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yes, you may be home...but both of you are still broke, except for maybe Maxey...his parents may spoil him lol
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I still owe my brother money


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I still owe my brother money

Click to collapse








Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ^^^same

Click to collapse



hey  & Hi watt


I_am_Error said:


> No Maxey, I ain't jelly...YOU JELLY! LITERALLY!
> 
> Hey M_T_M  How does work? Lololol
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



XD  So i am.. wanna play later?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



no im not, am here laughing my a$$ out


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hey  & Hi watt
> XD  So i am.. wanna play later?

Click to collapse



Possibly, it depends on how much work I get done.  I'm bogged  But if you can stay up late then most definitely.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no im not, am here laughing my a$$ out

Click to collapse



How exactly does one accomplish this feat? Like this:






Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Possibly, it depends on how much work I get done.  I'm bogged  But if you can stay up late then most definitely.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Okay dude  dont let us distract you  & I might


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Okay dude  dont let us distract you  & I might

Click to collapse



Oh no, if I'm on, I'm not able to do any work anyways lol

And hopefully you do, I got some stuff I wanted to talk to you about.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Oh no, if I'm on, I'm not able to do any work anyways lol
> 
> And hopefully you do, I got some stuff I wanted to talk to you about.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



xD Okay

And hopefully,  Wanna PM me or should it wait?


----------



## nyan (Sep 16, 2011)

It's Friday Friday gonna get down on Friday partyying partyying. Yeah fum fun fun.... 

Sent from my Shakira using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Sep 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hey  & Hi watt
> XD  So i am.. wanna play later?

Click to collapse










 Hey guys!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 16, 2011)

Questioner said:


> It's Friday Friday gonna get down on Friday partyying partyying. Yeah fum fun fun....
> -.-
> Sent from my Shakira using XDA App

Click to collapse




			
				Dirk said:
			
		

> pic
> 
> 
> Hey guys!

Click to collapse



XDXD Hey Dirk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 16, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Hey guys!

Click to collapse



what's up mate


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Okay
> 
> And hopefully,  Wanna PM me or should it wait?

Click to collapse



It won't allow me to pm you 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 16, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I no broke...O getz paid weekly.......  U JELLY?
> BTW
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Vatos?! How dare you! I am not a duck! 

Yeah, I get paid too... Trololol on Max and Husam. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 16, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I no broke...O getz paid weekly.......  U JELLY?
> BTW
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no you don't, you're a fail troll


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 16, 2011)

seeya dude 

---------- Post added at 11:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> It won't allow me to pm you
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



damn oh wait i disabled oops XD 2 secs


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no you don't, you're a fail troll

Click to collapse



I'm not. I don't even need your confirmation on that 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## nyan (Sep 16, 2011)

Constructive spamming
Is the difference

Sent from my Shakira using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Sep 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XDXD Hey Dirk

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> what's up mate

Click to collapse



Man i love Friday nights. If i had any hair i would definately be letting it down right now! 

Hope you're all in good health and looking forward to the weekend?


----------



## nyan (Sep 16, 2011)

Before u realise its gone

Sent from my Shakira using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 17, 2011)

Helloo, anyone home? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Helloo, anyone home?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I'm not home, but I'm here.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm not home, but I'm here.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Same here

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Same here
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



What are you guys up to? I just got shot in the thigh lol

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 17, 2011)

oh, good. whats up guys? i just made the best homemade breaded fish


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 17, 2011)

I still need dinner. Those wings I had earlier were buttcheeks

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> oh, good. whats up guys? i just made the best homemade breaded fish

Click to collapse



Sounds fantastic. I want one. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 17, 2011)

@watt, lol, what buttcheek wings?
@twitch, i would sent you one... but it would be cold by the time it got there


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> @watt, lol, what buttcheek wings?
> @twitch, i would sent you one... but it would be cold by the time it got there

Click to collapse



Instead I'm getting heart stopping BK.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 17, 2011)

Love the food in my hometown... aaahhh....


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 17, 2011)

Dd, they were all burnt and gross. And twitch, don't you know that's a food group? Hai Sakai!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 17, 2011)

Heya bud. 

How's life treating ya? I mean, aside from all the bashing and stuff


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Heya bud.
> 
> How's life treating ya? I mean, aside from all the bashing and stuff

Click to collapse



Its going good. Nipple chilling cold, but good. How about your self?

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 17, 2011)

Ah... nothing like a frozen nipple to give you perspective on life.

I'm enjoying my hometown immensely


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 17, 2011)

My SD card killed itself  Trying an SD card recovery program now, I hope it works 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 17, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> My SD card killed itself  Trying an SD card recovery program now, I hope it works
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Suicidal SD eh? Probably all that Eel soup on it 

hey


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 17, 2011)

Fsk eel soup.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 17, 2011)

Morning everyone

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Hi watt  Why is everyone dead? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 17, 2011)

Morning David and watt. I'm tired

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 17, 2011)

Also, it's my birthday today. Yay!  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 17, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## nyan (Sep 17, 2011)

bananas dont have hair i swear,
by the way look at the tags!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 17, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You get thanks for yer birfday

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## nyan (Sep 17, 2011)

hAPPy birthday


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 17, 2011)

Happy birthday David 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 17, 2011)

And moar thanks for your birthday, happy bday David!!!

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## nyan (Sep 17, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



how can i add the nyan cat david?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 17, 2011)

Anyone know how to stop the market from force updating?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## nyan (Sep 17, 2011)

what would the world be like if instead of apple banana was to be the leading brand?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Anyone know how to stop the market from force updating?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Get tibu, fine market updater if on a cm7 ROM, then freeze it. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## nyan (Sep 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Anyone know how to stop the market from force updating?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



you could periodically uninstall the updates
or maybe install another version of market
or maybe remove the marketupdater apk using titanium backup


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks guys, I think I'll go soon now (party)



Questioner said:


> how can i add the nyan cat david?

Click to collapse



I'll tell you when you stop posting random words in this thread 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 17, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Thanks guys, I think I'll go soon now (party)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have fun dude 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyan (Sep 17, 2011)

i will be cooperative to get this nyan cat signature! its amazing and yeah have fun!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Get tibu, fine market updater if on a cm7 ROM, then freeze it.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Thanks man. I should have thought of that. The new market force closes on me.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 17, 2011)

Questioner said:


> i will be cooperative to get this nyan cat signature! its amazing and yeah have fun!

Click to collapse



I'll give you a hint: copy the URL of the image  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## nyan (Sep 17, 2011)

thanks i hope it worked


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 17, 2011)

Everyone check out this sick new live wallpaper "3D neon light display" it's awesome the box moves on touch and it's super responsive. Lots of customization to

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 17, 2011)

Goodmorning dex

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 17, 2011)

INTERNET, Y U NO STABLE?! 

I'm gonna read me a book, cya later


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 17, 2011)

Happy birthday David! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 17, 2011)

M_T_M or some other mod...when you get the chance please add "Happy birthday David" to the title.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> M_T_M or some other mod...when you get the chance please add "Happy birthday David" to the title.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



This  hey err 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 17, 2011)

Happy birthday David. 
Hi mafia family. 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 17, 2011)

OK, I'm all good now

Hey guys, and happy birthday david


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Happy birthday David.
> Hi mafia family.
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



Helllo bd, how's the burglar thing going,have I missed something 

And good husam

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Everyone check out this sick new live wallpaper "3D neon light display" it's awesome the box moves on touch and it's super responsive. Lots of customization to
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Well I actually got bored of this pretty quickly.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well I actually got bored of this pretty quickly.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



xD Should I get anyway?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Should I get anyway?

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's fun for a while

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, it's fun for a while
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Okay then will do : D


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 17, 2011)

Everyone with Yahoo change your passwords. My girlfriends just got hacked 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Helllo bd, how's the burglar thing going,have I missed something
> 
> And good husam
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No. I ordered new gas pumps with a  digital readout and I am going to connect them to a monitoring system. Waiting for them to be delivered and installed. (The old analog pumps must be removed first. Since this requires disconnecting them from the underground tanks....I need city and state approval as well as other crap
Hi btw 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Everyone with Yahoo change your passwords. My girlfriends just got hacked
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Who the hell still uses yahoo? 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Who the hell still uses yahoo?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



I do for a fantasy football league

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. I ordered new gas pumps with a  digital readout and I am going to connect them to a monitoring system. Waiting for them to be delivered and installed. (The old analog pumps must be removed first. Since this requires disconnecting them from the underground tanks....I need city and state approval as well as other crap
> Hi btw
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



Damn okay, Well good luck  Is it still happening?


Babydoll25 said:


> Who the hell still uses yahoo?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



lol xD This.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. I ordered new gas pumps with a  digital readout and I am going to connect them to a monitoring system. Waiting for them to be delivered and installed. (The old analog pumps must be removed first. Since this requires disconnecting them from the underground tanks....I need city and state approval as well as other crap
> Hi btw
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



hi, that sounds like not very good news


----------



## nyan (Sep 17, 2011)

Can't believe blackberry will go bust before yahoo

Sent from my Shakira using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 17, 2011)

Questioner said:


> Can't believe blackberry will go bust before yahoo
> 
> Sent from my Shakira using XDA App

Click to collapse



theyre both garbage, but i kinda enjoy yahoo.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> theyre both garbage, but i kinda enjoy yahoo.

Click to collapse



Lol, blackberry was forced to sell either it's patent portfolio or it's main shareholders would drop there stocks

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, blackberry was forced to sell either it's patent portfolio or it's main shareholders would drop there stocks
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Hey, You been on lockdown yet? It's soo hard  Theyre all 5* with those glowy swords being annoying


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey, You been on lockdown yet? It's soo hard  Theyre all 5* with those glowy swords being annoying

Click to collapse



Lockdown on sk is open?  I shall be on tonight. What kind of gameplay is it?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lockdown on sk is open?  I shall be on tonight. What kind of gameplay is it?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



It is  And there is 2 teams of different colours, and everyone gets their like own special thing, one makes you go invisible, the other have an awesome shield and the other fast, depends on what you chose, then there are different bases on the map and your teamhas to capture as many as it can, Kinda like demolition on cod if you've played that


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 17, 2011)

I've been on lockdown, pwned some noobs.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I've been on lockdown, pwned some noobs.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Probably me 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 18, 2011)

Heyy, either of you up for sk later tonight? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 18, 2011)

What happened to twitch


----------



## Dirk (Sep 18, 2011)

New puzzle up, if any of you dare?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 18, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> What happened to twitch

Click to collapse



Welcome to two weeks ago

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Welcome to two weeks ago
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Even if it was 1 year ago, I don't care since I don't come frequently here. Thanks for your eloquent and great answer anyways . 

To anybody else, what happened to twitch...and why MTM is editing the first thread?

husam should be the one with those powers .

MTM why are U doing this..LoL.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 18, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> Even if it was 1 year ago, I don't care since I don't come frequently here. Thanks for your eloquent and great answer anyways .
> 
> To anybody else, what happened to twitch...and why MTM is editing the first thread?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, now we are going back months
As to why Hus doesn't have the power anymore, Hus and trm decided to delete the old mafia thread, and then twitch started this new one.
And where twitch went, out for a corndog
...but that damn corndog went on him


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wow, now we are going back months
> As to why Hus doesn't have the power anymore, Hus and trm decided to delete the old mafia thread, and then twitch started this new one.
> And where twitch went, out for a corndog
> ...but that damn corndog went and deleted his account on him
> But he rose anew as IamError

Click to collapse



Ohh I see, that twitch... thanks I edited the tittle LoL. 

Any good topic to continue? or how bananas hair is a good one to keep as 
MTM had.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 18, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> Ohh I see, that twitch... thanks I edited the tittle LoL.
> 
> Any good topic to continue? or how bananas hair is a good one to keep as
> MTM had.

Click to collapse



I asked him to do that because....I have some problems  That I'm not too proud to say.

Also, would you guys be able to edit that explanation out of your posts? It would be appreciated. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm shocked that everyone is so concerned about my disappearance act 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> are you bothering Mr Clown you CSI nana ?

Click to collapse



I did no such thing! Intentionally at least 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 18, 2011)

Forever alone  For once...o.o

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Forever alone  For once...o.o
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



No more alone man, skyrim looks bloody epic. i hope my computer can handle it


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> No more alone man, skyrim looks bloody epic. i hope my computer can handle it

Click to collapse



Skyrim? And YOUR computer....? Maybe lmao 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Skyrim? And YOUR computer....? Maybe lmao
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



the elder scrolls. you tube skyrim, you will find it and im doubting it
So hows your weekend going?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> the elder scrolls. you tube skyrim, you will find it and im doubting it
> So hows your weekend going?

Click to collapse



I know about Elder Scrolls haha And my weekend is full of work, work work work 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I know about Elder Scrolls haha And my weekend is full of work, work work work
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Home work? and lol, who doesnt


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Home work? and lol, who doesnt

Click to collapse



Ugh. Yeah haha 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Ugh. Yeah haha
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Im so f#ckin cold, and im inside
nd.lol, sucks to be you jks
bed time soon i think, kinda tired


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Im so f#ckin cold, and im inside
> nd.lol, sucks to be you jks
> bed time soon i think, kinda tired

Click to collapse



Me too. I'm tired too, I'm frigid... I think winter is approaching sooner this year. I can feel it.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That one she demands that I lick after putting cream cheese on my tongue.
> 
> Weird. I know.
> 
> Normally it's yoghurt.

Click to collapse



I know I am behind but...I should really read this thread more often


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Me too. I'm tired too, I'm frigid... I think winter is approaching sooner this year. I can feel it.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



It froze a little here last night and the weather people where calling for a warmer than normal fall. bulsh!t

---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------




TheRomMistress said:


> I know I am behind but...I should really read this thread more often

Click to collapse



oh, hai, your back again


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 18, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I know I am behind but...I should really read this thread more often

Click to collapse



You really should, you are part of the mafia. 

@DD the weather people don't know anything. It's so cold lol

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You really should, you are part of the mafia.
> 
> @DD the weather people don't know anything. It's so cold lol
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZsKqbt3gQ0&feature=BFa&list=SP505BA1F19CCEF7C2&lf=list_related
hahahahaha
and yes, ik they lie, but a warm fall sounded nice


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You really should, you are part of the mafia.
> 
> @DD the weather people don't know anything. It's so cold lol
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Thats not my fault! You guys beat and drugged me


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 18, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Thats not my fault! You guys beat and drugged me

Click to collapse



Wait... did I miss something?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes you did. Go back to sleep.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 18, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Thats not my fault! You guys beat and drugged me

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure you're the one who beat and drugged Sakai lol As far as I know you also were the one who made yourself arena wo-man haha

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm pretty sure you're the one who beat and drugged Sakai lol As far as I know you also were the one who made yourself arena wo-man haha
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



haha, that is only because Hussam put me there and then took me off so I put me back and changed my title and position.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 18, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> haha, that is only because Hussam put me there and then took me off so I put me back and changed my title and position.

Click to collapse



Excuses, excuses. As far as I know, if I was a mod and I didn't want my name to be in a post then I would just take it off, not edit it and give myself a better position 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## T.C.P (Sep 18, 2011)

Who watched the fight?  Btw hi all 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 18, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Yes you did. Go back to sleep.

Click to collapse



If you insist. Goodnight trm and error


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 18, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Who watched the fight?  Btw hi all
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I didn't! 

@DD, goodnight dude! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## T.C.P (Sep 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I didn't!
> 
> @DD, goodnight dude!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



the fauq? u have canada telus ??


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 18, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> the fauq? u have canada telus ??

Click to collapse



Just busy...that's all.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## T.C.P (Sep 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Just busy...that's all.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



just busy, and your replying, so in terms of albert einstein busy+replying to thread+ i no your gonna reply again= not busy


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 18, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> just busy, and your replying, so in terms of albert einstein busy+replying to thread+ i no your gonna reply again= not busy

Click to collapse



Busy enough to not watch things, and able to reply because I'm now not busy because I'm chilling for the night.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 18, 2011)

'Moorrning


----------



## nyan (Sep 18, 2011)

A wonderful morning to you 

Sent from my Shakira using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 18, 2011)

Questioner said:


> A wonderful morning to you
> 
> Sent from my Shakira using XDA App

Click to collapse



Hey , Nice nyan


----------



## nyan (Sep 18, 2011)

You have given me a wonderful idea

Sent from my Shakira using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 18, 2011)

Um.. Okay  What's that?


----------



## nyan (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm going to become a nyan fanatic 

Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 18, 2011)

Questioner said:


> I'm going to become a nyan fanatic
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



XD lol okay, good luck


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 18, 2011)

Questioner said:


> I'm going to become a nyan fanatic
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 18, 2011)

Morning guys 
Sorry for being away these days, but I'm off town in a place where I barely get Edge reception(mostly gprs)  
And although a bit late..... Happy birthday David 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## nyan (Sep 18, 2011)

idavid your link to get ios on android is so horrible
you tricked me 

:'(


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 18, 2011)

Questioner said:


> idavid your link to get ios on android is so horrible
> you tricked me
> 
> :'(

Click to collapse



lmao, Also hey david and dex


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 18, 2011)

Questioner said:


> idavid your link to get ios on android is so horrible
> you tricked me
> 
> :'(

Click to collapse



Noob 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 18, 2011)

I think I broke my phone's battery  That or it overheated


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I think I broke my phone's battery  That or it overheated

Click to collapse



Too much ocing 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Too much ocing
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nah... It's just samsuck 
Hey max, david 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Too much ocing
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nope , 1.2Ghz, Stock clock 


dexter93 said:


> Nah... It's just samsuck
> Hey max, david
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Stfu   



after letting it cool down It still gives the over heat symbol when charging and powered off, and when piowered on and not charging it thinks it is chargind and stopping every 2 seconds making it vibrate and be annoying 

---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 AM ----------

Just bought this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Anker-1900m...J5Q4/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1316340314&sr=8-4
Will be here on tuesday.. I hope it's not the phone.. That'd be 4 phones in 1 month D:


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nope , 1.2Ghz, Stock clock
> 
> 
> Stfu
> ...

Click to collapse



Hope it works.... Btw what was the 3rd phone?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hope it works.... Btw what was the 3rd phone?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



I'm on my second GS2, The first one broke after a day


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hope it works.... Btw what was the 3rd phone?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



One DZ and 2 SGS2? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> One DZ and 2 SGS2?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yep  The second SGS was swapped for the first though


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm on my second GS2, The first one broke after a day

Click to collapse



I know that... But I thought you meant that would be the 4th broken phone in one month and was like whaaaaa? 1 dz + 2 gs2=3 not 4 XD 

Fail 
 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yep  The second SGS was swapped for the first though

Click to collapse



Wait.... What was wrong with the first one exactly? I don't remember

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I know that... But I thought you meant that would be the 4th broken phone in one month and was like whaaaaa? 1 dz + 2 gs2=3 not 4 XD
> 
> Fail
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



No xD It'd be the 4th phone  As in if this broke, I'd get another = 4 phones in 1 month 


Fail 

---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 AM ----------

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1228188 This works.. But I have no touchpad!


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 18, 2011)

Great. **** you, SD card slot  
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1225417 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 18, 2011)

@max: is minecraft that good you need to play it on phone?

@David: what happened?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Wait.... What was wrong with the first one exactly? I don't remember
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wouldn't work as a phone, As if there was no Attena in it, No texts no mobile internet no calls, Wifi worked 


idavid_ said:


> Great. **** you, SD card slot
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1225417
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



xD unlucky

---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 AM ----------




dexter93 said:


> @max: is minecraft that good you need to play it on phone?
> 
> @David: what happened?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Naa, It's just one of those things 

---------- Post added at 11:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 AM ----------

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1266354


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

What's going on here?©


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> What's going on here?©

Click to collapse



Mine and Davids phones are broke in someway,  Hey 

---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 PM ----------

Could someone please be awesome and upload their livewallpaperpicker.apk in /system/app/

(Might not be exactly called that) Thanks


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Mine and Davids phones are broke in someway,  Hey
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol, that sucks 
are they fixable?


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, that sucks
> are they fixable?

Click to collapse



I hope it is  
@Max I would upload that apk, but I have to move it to my SD card first. So yeah...

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, that sucks
> are they fixable?

Click to collapse



Nevermind about the livewallpaper thing btw  Found a zip in the rom thread with everythhing that was removed in it, and Not suer, I've bought another battery to see if it's the batterys fault and I think David needs to try a different sd card


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nevermind about the livewallpaper thing btw  Found a zip in the rom thread with everythhing that was removed in it, and Not suer, I've bought another battery to see if it's the batterys fault and I think David needs to try a different sd card

Click to collapse



I already tried another card, but it doesn't work  I'll try a new ROM first and then cleaning. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I already tried another card, but it doesn't work  I'll try a new ROM first and then cleaning.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



but you need an sd card to flash... 

*trollfacephone.jpg*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I already tried another card, but it doesn't work  I'll try a new ROM first and then cleaning.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 I think you should clean before rom, Less hastle


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey my card works! And the "Damaged SD card" notification is gone! But I have to restore deleted data first 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 18, 2011)

Yup, both cards work now. I have no idea wtf happened. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Yup, both cards work now. I have no idea wtf happened.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lol Congrats  I seem to have a collection of Cards from old phones


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey guys...

So I went back to my hometown... and I hooked up with this ex of mine... well, it does seem that she is just as crazy as the day I left her... lolx.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> So I went back to my hometown... and I hooked up with this ex of mine... well, it does seem that she is just as crazy as the day I left her... lolx.

Click to collapse



lol, maybe cuz you're not her BF anymore


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, maybe cuz you're not her BF anymore

Click to collapse



This didn't come through properly. I mean to say that she is waaaaaay hot and waaaaay crazy like a psychotic madwoman that I hate to love and love to hate. 

First night we spent at her place... she made me... er... PM me if you're interested to know what really happened. I'm afraid that none of the mods will look kindly upon this.


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I mean to say that she is waaaaaay hot

Click to collapse



Pics or gtfo!!!!  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> This didn't come through properly. I mean to say that she is waaaaaay hot and waaaaay crazy like a psychotic madwoman that I hate to love and love to hate.
> 
> First night we spent at her place... she made me... er... PM me if you're interested to know what really happened. I'm afraid that none of the mods will look kindly upon this.

Click to collapse



Hey sky,seems u had a good time yesterday? 

Edit: hi hus, didn't see you 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Edit: hi hus, didn't see you

Click to collapse



lol


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 18, 2011)

Gooodmorning guys trm sent me to bed last night lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Gooodmorning guys trm sent me to bed last night lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Lolwut
That is the only thing I can say   

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 18, 2011)

Morning fellas. everythings going right for me now. I finally have medical coverage for the first time in months, scholarship offer, colleges are interested in me. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Lolwut
> That is the only thing I can say
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol, yup what's up David?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning fellas. everythings going right for me now. I finally have medical coverage for the first time in months, scholarship offer, colleges are interested in me.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Congratulations bet that's a lot of stress gone now eh 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 18, 2011)

My back hurts really bad. And I have a math exam tomorrow. Great. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> My back hurts really bad. And I have a math exam tomorrow. Great.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



*nelson ha-ha.mp3*


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 18, 2011)

I hate my university 

There are programming lessons, in wich I signed up, but only after I had, I realised I would be learning Java  

 (ffffffuuuuuuuuu.jpg) 




why java? Give me something more powerful! I want C++ 
/end rant

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Congratulations bet that's a lot of stress gone now eh
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Oh yeah it is

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I hate my university
> 
> There are programming lessons, in wich I signed up, but only after I had, I realised I would be learning Java
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you should've checked before, anyway, java is good for web development, and android app development, just look on the bright side


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I hate my university
> 
> There are programming lessons, in wich I signed up, but only after I had, I realised I would be learning Java
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Knowledge is power. The more you know, theoretically, the better if a career you can achieve. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 18, 2011)

No pics guys. I asked, and in her own words, which I repeat her (verbatim) upon her orders:

"Don't put up pictures of me for fat nerds to jerk off to." 

Sorry, rules still apply


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No pics guys. I asked, and in her own words, which I repeat her (verbatim) upon her orders:
> 
> "Don't put up pictures of me for fat nerds to jerk off to."
> 
> Sorry, rules still apply

Click to collapse



XD Get her a whip, Then you dont need trim


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Get her a whip, Then you dont need trim

Click to collapse



Er... with TRM, we have safewords, and she understands.

With this crazy one (I've decided to nickname her Raven), she... uh... will just laugh and continue whipping even after the safeword. 

Yeah. This one is more than dangerous.


----------



## nyan (Sep 18, 2011)

Your girlfriend ain't the nicest person. You know


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 18, 2011)

nyan said:


> Your girlfriend ain't the nicest person. You know

Click to collapse



Did you really ask an admin/mod to change your username to nyan?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## nyan (Sep 18, 2011)

yes, nyan is just too awesome


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Er... with TRM, we have safewords, and she understands.
> 
> With this crazy one (I've decided to nickname her Raven), she... uh... will just laugh and continue whipping even after the safeword.
> 
> Yeah. This one is more than dangerous.

Click to collapse



Sakai. I need help writing a riddle for my 12th grade English class. It has to be rb lines and include a double entendre 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

nyan said:


> yes, nyan is just too awesome

Click to collapse



you were questioner?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you were questioner?

Click to collapse



*caugh* orangeasassian *caugh*

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 18, 2011)

nyan said:


> Your girlfriend ain't the nicest person. You know

Click to collapse



1. She's not my GF.
2. She'll actually thank you for that "compliment"

@ Watt: Why is there usually two males per female accountant? Because they practice double entry.

whats is rb lines?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 1. She's not my GF.
> 2. She'll actually thank you for that "compliment"
> 
> @ Watt: Why is there usually two males per female accountant? Because they practice double entry.
> ...

Click to collapse



10. Stupid Swype long press making me look dumb 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## nyan (Sep 18, 2011)

you know i never knew who orangeassassin was, 
i just knew it it an annoying orange, googling it

but today i looked at the series in yotube
the orange looks horrible but it is quite entertaining

but i regret having named myself like that

edit: i meant i knew who the annoying orange was 
obv
orangeassassin is me


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

nyan said:


> you know i never knew who orangeassassin was,
> i just knew it it an annoying orange, googling it
> 
> but today i looked at the series in yotube
> ...

Click to collapse



hey nyan, hey, nyan, hey, hey nyan hey, wanna hear a joke?


----------



## nyan (Sep 18, 2011)

I'd like to, thank you for offering a joke


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> 10. Stupid Swype long press making me look dumb
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



A little late at night, and I have no inspiration... not really sure... 

Here's a good source of inspiration:

http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Double_entendre


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I do for a fantasy football league
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Good luck with that. ^^^
Also hi all

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

nyan said:


> I'd like to, thank you for offering a joke

Click to collapse



nah, it's boring anyways


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Good luck with that. ^^^
> Also hi all
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey BD 

Long time no see


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Good luck with that. ^^^
> Also hi all
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



damn you are hard to recognize with that new avatar lol

hey


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Good luck with that. ^^^
> Also hi all
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ohai

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## nyan (Sep 18, 2011)

i was just browsing through some of the legacy forums
its so sad to see that they are so dead now
where they once were so alive

and the sad thing is that it will happen to my current phone too

at least off topic will always be alive, right??


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

nyan said:


> i was just browsing through some of the legacy forums
> its so sad to see that they are so dead now
> where they once were so alive
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not if mods kill us  
what phone do you have?


----------



## nyan (Sep 18, 2011)

well i have the htc jade
and the sony ericsson x8


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> damn you are hard to recognize with that new avatar lol
> 
> hey

Click to collapse



Hi. That's why I changeded it.  

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Sakia 
Hi Watt 
Husam you already got ur own post all for you.  

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

nyan said:


> well i have the htc jade
> and the sony ericsson x8

Click to collapse



that phone is not dead yet?
I'm impressed


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 18, 2011)

Aarrrgh....

It's waaaay past my bedtime and some crazy girl is... er... texting me while my best buddy's girlfriend is crying my on frkn shoulders over the phone...

Girls!

y u no let me sleep?


----------



## nyan (Sep 18, 2011)

yeah x8 got still a lot of life but the height is gone it cant get any better 
since the hardware is limited, well there will be some exitement when 2.4 comes but that will be about it


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 18, 2011)

View attachment 723620

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 723620
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Alright. One down. The buddy's girlfriend is finally feeling better.

Basically, she fell down the stairs and my friend called her stupid. So she's re-evaluating the whole relationship. WTF? 

Lolx. Now... the other textings...


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Alright. One down. The buddy's girlfriend is finally feeling better.
> 
> Basically, she fell down the stairs and my friend called her stupid. So she's re-evaluating the whole relationship. WTF?
> 
> Lolx. Now... the other textings...

Click to collapse



lmao 

she feels bad because he called her stupid?? that's stupid


----------



## Omnichron (Sep 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> The same way that balls few hair.

Click to collapse



you mean balls grow hair too?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Alright. One down. The buddy's girlfriend is finally feeling better.
> 
> Basically, she fell down the stairs and my friend called her stupid. So she's re-evaluating the whole relationship. WTF?
> 
> Lolx. Now... the other textings...

Click to collapse



Really....I mean........really? Sigh, women. 

Hey guise 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Really....I mean........really? Sigh, women.
> 
> Hey guise
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



mhm

hey error, what's new?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> mhm
> 
> hey error, what's new?

Click to collapse



Have to do some handy work  lol Bbl.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Have to do some handy work  lol Bbl.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



-.- fap? Ew.....

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 18, 2011)

Trying to install urukDroid on my 101


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> -.- fap? Ew.....
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



You have a sick mind Watt! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You have a sick mind Watt!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



That I does

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 18, 2011)

Heeey 


lol Sky


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> That I does
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Nah, I'm not doing left handy work lol

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Heeey
> 
> 
> lol Sky

Click to collapse



Eeeeeey! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 18, 2011)

So a triple stack from burger king, medium fries, and a large dr. pepper and i'm still hungry 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So a triple stack from burger king, medium fries, and a large dr. pepper and i'm still hungry
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



When I last went Friday I had a Quad stacker, large fry, and a large sprite and I was still hungry. It's the msg.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> When I last went Friday I had a Quad stacker, large fry, and a large sprite and I was still hungry. It's the msg.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Im 120 lbs though 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Im 120 lbs though
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



I'm 140. I'm also taller than you  And older. So eat it.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm 140. I'm also taller than you  And older. So eat it.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Next time I will get
MOAR!
Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Next time I will get
> MOAR!
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



I still have a better phone, and education lmao jk 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Trying to install urukDroid on my 101

Click to collapse



Its flashing now... holding my breath


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Its flashing now... holding my breath

Click to collapse



Screenshots or it bricked 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I still have a better phone, and education lmao jk
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



False. What phone had the first sense 3.5 port? The Droid incredible  and ill enjoy my much cheaper, more enjoyable education. And my 3 year younger legal girlfriend. 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Screenshots or it bricked
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Still....holding....my....breath....


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Its flashing now... holding my breath

Click to collapse



What's up dd

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Eeeeeey!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



xD whats up dude ?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What's up dd
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



This, now I'm setting it up no bricks here

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I want a tablet.  Hey Maxey, how goes it? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I want a tablet.  Hey Maxey, how goes it?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Welcome to my world

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> This, now I'm setting it up no bricks here
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



What is it? XD


I_am_Error said:


> I want a tablet.  Hey Maxey, how goes it?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



You can have mine


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> What is it? XD
> 
> 
> You can have mine

Click to collapse



Eff an ipad

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> What is it? XD
> 
> 
> You can have mine

Click to collapse



I'll take yours 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 18, 2011)

It's a Arcos 101 running UrukDroid  
And I thought I wanted a tablet pretty badly before I got this one, but once I got it it was just kinda meh
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'll take yours
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



xD.. I need the £ sorry dude  also http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180-Degre...=UK_Lenses_Filters_Lenses&hash=item4aaed9f39a Want (The lense)

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 PM ----------




deliriousDroid said:


> It's a Arcos 101 running UrukDroid
> And I thought I wanted a tablet pretty badly before I got this one, but once I got it it was just kinda meh
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Oh awesome  Nice, Stick Backtrack on it or something 

Also.. Today I found ou my phone can run Windows ME and Backtrack


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD.. I need the £ sorry dude  also http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180-Degre...=UK_Lenses_Filters_Lenses&hash=item4aaed9f39a Want (The lense)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ehh, this device can't run to many different rooms. Pretty quiet dev community plus the next generation of them just came out

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ehh, this device can't run to many different rooms. Pretty quiet dev community plus the next generation of them just came out
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



LMAO, rooms

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ehh, this device can't run to many different rooms. Pretty quiet dev community plus the next generation of them just came out
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse





deliriousDroid said:


> LMAO, rooms
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Fair enough and lol


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Fair enough and lol

Click to collapse



Come on sk?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> This didn't come through properly. I mean to say that she is waaaaaay hot and waaaaay crazy like a psychotic madwoman that I hate to love and love to hate.
> 
> First night we spent at her place... she made me... er... PM me if you're interested to know what really happened. *I'm afraid that none of the mods will look kindly upon this.*

Click to collapse



Good Boy....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Come on sk?

Click to collapse



Sure 


TheRomMistress said:


> Good Boy....

Click to collapse



& I lol'ed


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Good Boy....

Click to collapse



ohi trm, long time no see


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm back   

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ohi trm, long time no see

Click to collapse



I've been lurking


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi again. 

Sent from my Google Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

PEOPLE, Y U SO SILENT?! 

ERROR, Y U NO TELL ME CAJUNFLAVOREDBOB WAS ON XDA TV?!


----------



## Omnichron (Sep 18, 2011)

*walks in wearing miniskirt, stockings and choker. /flashes everyone


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> *walks in wearing miniskirt, stockings and choker. /flashes everyone

Click to collapse



ummm, just to make sure, you're a guy right?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 19, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> *walks in wearing miniskirt, stockings and choker. /flashes everyone

Click to collapse



um....ok?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 19, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> um....ok?

Click to collapse



TRM!!!!

I missed you. Lots

xoxo


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> TRM!!!!
> 
> I missed you. Lots
> 
> xoxo

Click to collapse



....awkward. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 19, 2011)

No... what's awkward is when your best friend's girlfriend texts you and ask why is he treating her like that. I wanted to tell her that he's just not into her (he's a player anyway) but I just don't have the heart. Sigh...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 19, 2011)

Hiiii Mafia. Just had the best toasted chicken nd cheese sandwich evar (with butter and mayo of course, just to give the heart a workout) and am content 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hiiii Mafia. Just had the best toasted chicken nd cheese sandwich evar (with butter and mayo of course, just to give the heart a workout) and am content
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Heya DD. I had a weird extended weekend at my hometown. Lolx. 

Btw, nice sandwich.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Heya DD. I had a weird extended weekend at my hometown. Lolx.
> 
> Btw, nice sandwich.

Click to collapse



heyy sky
Thanks, i thought so too. And yeah, i seen some of your posts about your crazy lady. You can pm me if you want to share more details... as i seen you already offered to do.lol.

---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------

Is there a good free equalizer for windows? I looked around a while ago, and didnt find anything


----------



## Omnichron (Sep 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ummm, just to make sure, you're a guy right?

Click to collapse



...yes


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> heyy sky
> Thanks, i thought so too. And yeah, i seen some of your posts about your crazy lady. You can pm me if you want to share more details... as i seen you already offered to do.lol.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



PM sent. Crrraaaaaazy tiem. 

ohhai omni.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> heyy sky
> Thanks, i thought so too. And yeah, i seen some of your posts about your crazy lady. You can pm me if you want to share more details... as i seen you already offered to do.lol.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I use winamp. Not sure if that's what your looking for

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> TRM!!!!
> 
> I missed you. Lots
> 
> xoxo

Click to collapse



Awe how sweet...now stop sucking up .


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 19, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Awe how sweet...now stop sucking up .

Click to collapse



How can you say that? It is a sincere notion born from the depths of my very heart. It aches with longing for you touch. 

Actually, how have you been? I don't see much of you around these past weeks.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I use winamp. Not sure if that's what your looking for
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



I was thinking more like an eq that controls all the output. But i shall try winamp and see if i like the eq options for it


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I was thinking more like an eq that controls all the output. But i shall try winamp and see if i like the eq options for it

Click to collapse



Why download free apps when you have torrents? I mean.....torrenting is bad! Don't ever do it! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why download free apps when you have torrents? I mean.....torrenting is bad! Don't ever do it!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Travesty! Thou shalt not torrent.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why download free apps when you have torrents? I mean.....torrenting is bad! Don't ever do it!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I still don't know what program to look for tho... do you know of one?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I still don't know what program to look for tho... do you know of one?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



No, but that's your first step. Look up best equalizer program for W7, then see if they have it in their shop of wares. And gladly purchase it from the developers of the program. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

Gm people, gm.   

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 19, 2011)

GM?

Wazzat?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> GM?
> 
> Wazzat?

Click to collapse



Lazy speak for good morning lol

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 19, 2011)

Buon giorno, signore bene.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Buon giorno, signore bene.

Click to collapse



What's up dude? I'm wicked tired 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What's up dude? I'm wicked tired
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



My d1ck. Wicked sick sexting while in the office is NOT a good way to get through the day.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 19, 2011)

Morning

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> My d1ck. Wicked sick sexting while in the office is NOT a good way to get through the day.

Click to collapse



Sexting? What are we? 15? Who still sexts? Lol 

Morning Watt 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sexting? What are we? 15? Who still sexts? Lol
> 
> Morning Watt
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Haha. Its 50°f here and i'm wearing a flannel and Jeans and i'm hot! 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Haha. Its 50°f here and i'm wearing a flannel and Jeans and i'm hot!
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Sounds like high blood pressure. Hopefully that doesn't run in your family. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sounds like high blood pressure. Hopefully that doesn't run in you're family.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Oh it does -.-

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Oh it does -.-
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Then why you eating bk? Huh fatty fat fats? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sexting? What are we? 15? Who still sexts? Lol
> 
> Morning Watt
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Remember Raven? That crazy ex I hooked up with when I went back to my hometown...

I have a feeling that she is trying to reel me back in again.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Remember Raven? That crazy ex I hooked up with when I went back to my hometown...
> 
> I have a feeling that she is trying to reel me back in again.

Click to collapse



Pm me all the juicy details. I actually missed out on a lot this weekend.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent. Some crazy s$#[email protected]+ be happening.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Sent. Some crazy s$#[email protected]+ be happening.

Click to collapse



Send a pm this way

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Sent. Some crazy s$#[email protected]+ be happening.

Click to collapse



Replied, indeed it does be happening haha

I think you of all people will appreciate the ending of the pm.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Replied, indeed it does be happening haha
> 
> I think you of all people will appreciate the ending of the pm.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Oh yes... she is dangerous and cunning. Her intelligence and cunning is second to none. She could even outdo me, simply because she is less inhibited than I ever was.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Oh yes... she is dangerous and cunning. Her intelligence and cunning is second to none. She could even outdo me, simply because she is less inhibited than I ever was.

Click to collapse



Sounds like fun, looks like you have at least the next few days cut out for you 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sounds like fun, looks like you have at least the next few days cut out for you
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Yeah... she's going to "return the favour" for my visit. She just made travel arrangements to come up to KL this weekend. 

I'm in trouble, and in more ways than one.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah... she's going to "return the favour" for my visit. She just made travel arrangements to come up to KL this weekend.
> 
> I'm in trouble, and in more ways than one.

Click to collapse



That was a crazy story

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> That was a crazy story
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



I'm still more than a little taken aback. I thought that I left that life when I started working and travelling, but it seems difficult. Of course, I did stir up the hornet's nest a little on my own.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 19, 2011)

Sri i'm getting the HTC vigor when it drops

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

'afternoon people


----------



## Archer (Sep 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Sri i'm getting the HTC vigor when it drops

Click to collapse



FTW.

That and the Nexus Prime a looking good, especially if the Nexus Prime _does_ come with ICS.



husam666 said:


> 'afternoon people

Click to collapse



Hello hus


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> FTW.
> 
> That and the Nexus Prime a looking good, especially if the Nexus Prime _does_ come with ICS.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



how are things today john?


----------



## Archer (Sep 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> how are things today john?

Click to collapse



Okay mate.  Just milling around, considering trying CM7, but loving MIUI.  What you up to?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Okay mate.  Just milling around, considering trying CM7, but loving MIUI.  What you up to?

Click to collapse



idk, maybe mess around with my phone a little, then try to find something else to keep me busy


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> O job perhaps??

Click to collapse



yeah you wish 
<gets free money


----------



## Archer (Sep 19, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> O job perhaps??

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello:

Husam
M_T_M (Always Lurking )
Lurkers: idavid,dexter,sakai,twitch,watt, and anyone else not online but will pop on and say i missed them 
John


On another note:


----------



## Archer (Sep 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



Hello mate.  You should actually send that image to them.  It's how to get CS to take notice.  If you attempt to get an answer out of any CS in the world, without the use of a meme, you'll get a scripted response and no help whatsoever.  However, if you ring up and ask "I can has top supportz?", they lap it up!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 19, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Hello mate.  You should actually send that image to them.  It's how to get CS to take notice.  If you attempt to get an answer out of any CS in the world, without the use of a meme, you'll get a scripted response and no help whatsoever.  However, if you ring up and ask "I can has top supportz?", they lap it up!

Click to collapse



HAHAHA

maybe i will


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 19, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Hello mate.  You should actually send that image to them.  It's how to get CS to take notice.  If you attempt to get an answer out of any CS in the world, without the use of a meme, you'll get a scripted response and no help whatsoever.  However, if you ring up and ask "I can has top supportz?", they lap it up!

Click to collapse



memes for the win


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 19, 2011)

*Ok Listen up guys*

I am tired of the BS that your group spreads throughout Off Topic. Stop tormenting people and marking everything as your teritory or else your home turf will be SHUT DOWN..FOR GOOD!


----------



## nyan (Sep 19, 2011)

Report us or are trying to achieve something else's? 





TheRomMistress said:


> *Ok Listen up guys*
> 
> I am tired of the BS that your group spreads throughout Off Topic. Stop tormenting people and marking everything as your teritory or else your home turf will be SHUT DOWN..FOR GOOD!

Click to collapse





Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 19, 2011)

nyan said:


> Report us or are trying to achieve something else's?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Why would I report you when I am the moderator of this forum?


----------



## nyan (Sep 19, 2011)

Ermmmm.....you are a mod? 
Oh so this was a demand not someone just complaining or troll threatening 


Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 19, 2011)

nyan said:


> Ermmmm.....you are a mod?
> Oh so this was a demand not someone just complaining or troll threatening
> 
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Precisely. Think of it more as a threat. I am not playing around this time. I am sick and tired of the trolling, complaints, hurt feelings, etc.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 19, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> *Ok Listen up guys*
> 
> I am tired of the BS that your group spreads throughout Off Topic. Stop tormenting people and marking everything as your teritory or else your home turf will be SHUT DOWN..FOR GOOD!

Click to collapse





Is this about the IOS on android thread?

I thought it was very helpful.


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Is this about the IOS on android thread?
> 
> I thought it was very helpful.

Click to collapse



Oh no. That was fine....its more the arguments I am frustrated with.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Is this about the IOS on android thread?
> 
> I thought it was very helpful.

Click to collapse



It it about that, 

Yes it's very helpful... but....


It should be in the dev section pfft


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 19, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Oh no. That was fine....its more the arguments I am frustrated with.

Click to collapse



Arguments?
Where?? 

LOL

I haven't seen one lately. 

---------- Post added at 12:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> It it about that,
> 
> Yes it's very helpful... but....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HAHAHA LMAO

Whats up max?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Arguments?
> Where??
> 
> LOL
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats because you moved them to another thread


----------



## nyan (Sep 19, 2011)

Maybe they plan to close down, after all mobile like wp7 and android are getting even bigger and for the mods we are.just.negative press 

Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Arguments?
> Where??
> 
> LOL
> ...

Click to collapse



when was the last time you were in the ban thread?

anyway I left that thread, hopefully the fight rate will be less


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 19, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Thats because you moved them to another thread

Click to collapse



what thread might that be?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Arguments?
> Where??
> 
> LOL
> ...

Click to collapse



XD Hey  Nothing much really, Yourself? 

also, Argument, We will slap those mafia members into order! 

Or use your whip...


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 19, 2011)

My whip is metaphorical...it is more of a swift tounge lashing.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 19, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> My whip is metaphorical...it is more of a swift tongue lashing.

Click to collapse




Fixed that for u 

---------- Post added at 12:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> XD Hey  Nothing much really, Yourself?
> 
> also, Argument, We will slap those mafia members into order!
> 
> Or use your whip...

Click to collapse



Not too much just a Monday 

Next Sunday is Start Of Concert Buffet tho


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> My whip is metaphorical...it is more of a swift tounge lashing.

Click to collapse



Ahh okay, Wouldnt it be awesome to have everyone use an electric shock mouse, You click a whip button and they get shocked  


davidrules7778 said:


> Fixed that for u
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Theyre the same? 

Mondays  But awesome!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahh okay, Wouldnt it be awesome to have everyone use an electric shock mouse, You click a whip button and they get shocked
> 
> 
> Theyre the same?
> ...

Click to collapse




Whats the same?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Whats the same?

Click to collapse



Your quote and her post  You said fixed it for you xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Your quote and her post  You said fixed it for you xD

Click to collapse



I did look again closely  

---------- Post added at 01:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------




TheRomMistress said:


> My whip is metaphorical...it is more of a swift tounge lashing.

Click to collapse




Look at above..
Then look below




TheRomMistress said:


> My whip is metaphorical...it is more of a swift tongue lashing.

Click to collapse




Fixed that for u


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I did look again closely

Click to collapse



xD Lmao  Had to copy and paste to see the difference, That's when I spotted the red line


----------



## RcrdBrt (Sep 19, 2011)

Uhuhuhu

Inviato dal mio Nexus S usando Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Lmao  Had to copy and paste to see the difference, That's when I spotted the red line

Click to collapse



HAHA Nice pic 

But there is no alternative to tongue 

---------- Post added at 01:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------




RcrdBrt said:


> Uhuhuhu
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus S usando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Howdy and thanks for posting "Uhuhuhu" and confusing me at what ur trying to say.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2011)

RcrdBrt said:


> Uhuhuhu
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus S usando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Congratulations on your 10th _usefull_ post, If your like most other people who post as many useful posts as you you're now probably going to post a bug in a ROM thread which has already been reported 1000000 times, and that probably also says in the OP that the dev is aware of it, Tell me if I'm right 

Heelooo New guy 

---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> HAHA Nice pic
> 
> But there is no alternative to tongue
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



xD Thanks 

And read it bakwards!!!  He speaks in tounges


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 19, 2011)

Sorry trm. I don't really think i'm cause of the problem, but i'm apologizing on behalf of everyone here

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Congratulations on your 10th _*usefu*l_ post, If your like most other people who post as many useful posts as you you're now probably going to post a bug in a ROM thread which has already been reported 1000000 times, and that probably also says in the OP that the dev is aware of it, Tell me if I'm right
> 
> Heelooo New guy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




LOL and by the way i fixed ur previous quote


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Sorry trm. I don't really think i'm cause of the problem, but i'm apologizing on behalf of everyone here

Click to collapse



& me, Sorry, 



davidrules7778 said:


> LOL and by the way i fixed ur previous quote

Click to collapse



xD Apart from the red anything else  Already put in italics


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> & me, Sorry,
> 
> 
> 
> xD Apart from the red anything else  Already put in italics

Click to collapse



Great Job On Taking The Extra Effort To Know That You Spelled Something Wrong And Letting Everyone Know With Italics. *Sarcasm*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Great Job On Taking The Extra Effort To Know That You Spelled Something Wrong And Letting Everyone Know With Italics. *Sarcasm*

Click to collapse



Ahhh Damn  Missed that lmao xD


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 19, 2011)

Leave me alone! Hmph


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

TRIM stop being so fail at your spelling  Rage typing didn't work out well for you haha

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> TRIM stop being so fail at your spelling  Rage typing didn't work out well for you haha
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I caught my error right as I pressed submit but did not feel like correcting it...damn me to heck


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I caught my error right as I pressed submit but did not feel like correcting it...damn me to heck

Click to collapse



Lol fail typing is fail 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

By the way, I can't control the group's decisions, but I do apologize as a whole for them.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 19, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I caught my error right as I pressed submit but did not feel like correcting it...damn me to heck

Click to collapse



Its alright. I've done it.  

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Its alright. I've done it.
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



I've done that countless times  Then I'm all like..."NOOOOO!" DX

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey again I'm back 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I've done that countless times  Then I'm all like..."NOOOOO!" DX
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Hehehe noooooooooo!

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2011)

also was it between husam and milad?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey again I'm back
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey Max, sup? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey Max, sup?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Hey not much.. What dip you think of chili muffins ? XD you?
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> also was it between husam and milad?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah. And nanna. Wp7 vs Android

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey not much.. What dip you think of chili muffins ? XD you?
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



......What dip I think of chilli muffins? I think that sounds disgusting! 

I'm chilling like a villian, while I'm illin, and fulfilling all my wildest dreams.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yeah. And nanna. Wp7 vs Android
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



It wasn't! I asked and she said it wasn't that.  So, don't go there girlfriend. 







Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> ......What dip I think of chilli muffins? I think that sounds disgusting!
> 
> I'm chilling like a villian, while I'm illin, and fulfilling all my wildest dreams.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Do * dam swype.. Ah okay xD should I post pics if I make some tomorrow? 


You robbed a bank? 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Do * dam swype.. Ah okay xD should I post pics if I make some tomorrow?
> 
> 
> You robbed a bank?
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That sounds gross...go for it lol

And yeah! You helped, don't you remember? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That sounds gross...go for it lol
> 
> And yeah! You helped, don't you remember?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



XD it does doesn't out  eh xD

Shh...! don't let them know theyre monitoring us : p

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD it does doesn't out  eh xD
> 
> Shh...! don't let them know theyre monitoring us : p
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'll be back on in a few 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2011)

Okay dude 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It wasn't! I asked and she said it wasn't that.  So, don't go there girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



-.- box me

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2011)

So dizzy 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> -.- box me
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Box you? Why? Cardboard wouldn't be very flattering to your body haha

@Maxey, why is that? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 19, 2011)

@Twitch

Why not ask a mod like M_T_M to switch the OP to ur new username?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

Again, you forget the point of this new account! Anonymity.  Ya dig? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Box you? Why? Cardboard wouldn't be very flattering to your body haha
> 
> @Maxey, why is that?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



You're a wiener

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You're a wiener
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



I am a winner, thank you 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2011)

Dw dude  change it to someone else? Hint*

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dw dude  change it to someone else? Hint*
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If I gave you control....I would have to put complete trust in you...and you would have to ship that desire z without making me pay for it 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Again, you forget the point of this new account! Anonymity.  Ya dig?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



It shouldn't matter  if the point of this account is to do that then fine. But how would they prove that it was you if your posting in it anyway.  

I still need a full explanation of what happened here.
I only have the basics and still confused what the trouble is?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> If I gave you control....I would have to put complete trust in you...and you would have to ship that desire z without making me pay for it
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



XD I wouldn't handle the responsibility

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> It shouldn't matter  if the point of this account is to do that then fine. But how would they prove that it was you if your posting in it anyway.
> 
> I still need a full explanation of what happened here.
> I only have the basics and still confused what the trouble is?

Click to collapse



Easy, the accounts in question were already proven. This member could have not wanted these accounts linked because they associate the mafia with said person in question. 

Details? Ask another member, too lazy to explain am I lol

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Easy, the accounts in question were already proven. This member could have not wanted these accounts linked because they associate the mafia with said person in question.
> 
> Details? Ask another member, too lazy to explain am I lol
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Fine!!!

If max Can't be trusted give it to me or husam again


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Fine!!!
> 
> If max Can't be trusted give it to me or husam again

Click to collapse



Husam blew that chance.  And you don't come on nearly enough to give you the responsibility haha  Maintaining the OP is like having dominance, the first...couple of days...you go on a power trip. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD I wouldn't handle the responsibility
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



PM sent.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> PM sent.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Replied  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Replied
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Replied to your reply! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Replied to your reply!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



lmao 

Replied to your reply of my reply 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lmao
> 
> Replied to your reply of my reply
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Stop having secrets


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Stop having secrets

Click to collapse



XD yes david  any way..., good night everyone  being tired 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 19, 2011)

Weenus

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Stop having secrets

Click to collapse



Secrets are meant to keep things secretive haha  

Before you go Maxey check your PMs! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Weenus
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Venus

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD yes david  any way..., good night everyone  being tired
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



u said that an hour ago 

---------- Post added at 03:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Venus
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



P*n*S


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> u said that an hour ago
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Genius! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Genius!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



hopeless


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hopeless

Click to collapse



....>_> Your Mom.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> ....>_> Your Mom.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Is a nice person

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Is a nice person
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



Who makes awesome cookies! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Who makes awesome cookies!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



the cookies are a lie


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the cookies are a lie

Click to collapse



So ate the corn dogs, but you see me eating them anyways 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So ate the corn dogs, but you see me eating them anyways
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I don't think i have ever seen you eat


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I don't think i have ever seen you eat

Click to collapse



Well...you never see me so....? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Well...you never see me so....?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



IT'S A LIE, YOU ARE A LIE, I AM A LIE, XDA IS A LIE, THE MAFIA IS A LIE 

/caps lock rage


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> IT'S A LIE, YOU ARE A LIE, I AM A LIE, XDA IS A LIE, THE MAFIA IS A LIE
> 
> /caps lock rage

Click to collapse



Why you raging, you cajun? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why you raging, you cajun?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



it's just how it goes 

anyway, did you see cajunflavoredbob on xda tv?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello Mafia
I see you are looking for a new "Maintainer of the OP", i belive i fit the bill or requirements


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's just how it goes
> 
> anyway, did you see cajunflavoredbob on xda tv?

Click to collapse



Yeah! I did!  

@DD, nah I just decided up leave it as is 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hello Mafia
> I see you are looking for a new "Maintainer of the OP", i belive i fit the bill or requirements

Click to collapse



hey

edit: nothing


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yeah! I did!
> 
> @DD, nah I just decided up leave it as is
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I seen him there to
nd oh, alright, way to get my hopes up


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I seen him there to
> nd oh, alright, way to get my hopes up

Click to collapse



My bad haha

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey
> 
> edit: nothing

Click to collapse



hey hus, I see trm was in here to do some whipping today, what was that all about?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> hey hus, I see trm was in here to do some whipping today, what was that all about?

Click to collapse



me and milad arguing as usual


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> me and milad arguing as usual

Click to collapse



Sometimes....I have things I want to say that aren't "friendly" to other members 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sometimes....I have things I want to say that aren't "friendly" to other members
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



use PM  

anyway, we have a win 8 forum in xda now


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> use PM
> 
> anyway, we have a win 8 forum in xda now

Click to collapse



I HATE it. With the deepest passion in the world! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> me and milad arguing as usual

Click to collapse



:facepalm:


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey error, ever seen this monster before?
It was glitching up at this point when i first met it and was like 20feet in the air above me.lol


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey error, ever seen this monster before?
> It was glitching up at this point when i first met it and was like 20feet in the air above me.lol

Click to collapse



The phantom thing in the undead stages. It's spawning is broken at times, and it might show up out of bounds. It's the purple undead thing that hits you for a lot of damage, and when you kill it you get no reward


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 20, 2011)

HAi

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> HAi
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



helloz

1xhw


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> The phantom thing in the undead stages. It's spawning is broken at times, and it might show up out of bounds. It's the purple undead thing that hits you for a lot of damage, and when you kill it you get no reward

Click to collapse



Depressing isn't it? Haha 

I'm listening to blink. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

Morning guys 

---------- Post added at 09:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Depressing isn't it? Haha
> 
> I'm listening to blink.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



of the 182 variety?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning guys

Click to collapse



Morning Sky! What's up? Besides the Sky? I'll be honest with you, I thought today was Wednesday for some reason 

Edit: Yes, of the 182 variety. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Morning Sky! What's up? Besides the Sky? I'll be honest with you, I thought today was Wednesday for some reason
> 
> Edit: Yes, of the 182 variety.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I know it's Tuesday. I know... climbing uphill on the weekly hump sucks a lot. Sigh...


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Morning Sky! What's up? Besides the Sky? I'll be honest with you, I thought today was Wednesday for some reason
> 
> Edit: Yes, of the 182 variety.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Why do you call him sky?, it's annoying (to me)


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Why do you call him sky?, it's annoying (to me)

Click to collapse



Somebody started shortening sakai to sky. Forgot who.

I think it's a pretty kewl secondary nickname, for when sakai is too wild for the audience. 

Besides, Sky is the leader's Vongola Ring, and sky is also the leader's element in Air Gear. 

I can get used to this.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Somebody started shortening sakai to sky. Forgot who.
> 
> I think it's a pretty kewl secondary nickname, for when sakai is too wild for the audience.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was the one that started it.  I also called you Sakaishi for a short bit too.

I love air gear!  Awesome show! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Somebody started shortening sakai to sky. Forgot who.
> 
> I think it's a pretty kewl secondary nickname, for when sakai is too wild for the audience.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I was the one that started it.  I also called you Sakaishi for a short bit too.
> 
> I love air gear!  Awesome show!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I always read manga instead of watching the Anime. Somehow, I'm an Jap Art hipster when it comes to that.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I always read manga instead of watching the Anime. Somehow, I'm an Jap Art hipster when it comes to that.

Click to collapse



Hipsters! Kill them with fire! 

@Husam, just figured I would let you know...you did ask...ungrateful Rob Schneider.

Now I'm listening to Alice in Chains 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hipsters! Kill them with fire!
> 
> @Husam, just figured I would let you know...you did ask...ungrateful Rob Schneider.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ask for what? 
<unfocused


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Why do you call him sky?, it's annoying (to me)

Click to collapse



This. 

I guess I didn't answer that question...oh, because I think saying Sky is like saying Sakai extremely fast. 

Don't make me give you a nickname Husam. It'll irritate you far worse! 

Edit: Apparently I'm paying as much attention as you are lol

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

Listening to Alice Cooper's new album lately. It's nice.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Listening to Alice Cooper's new album lately. It's nice.

Click to collapse



Listening to NIN! Don't be hating Sky  We all can't have the same musical tastes! But me and you can have the equal amount of senselessness*/awesomeness. 

*Meant to put awesomeness initially, but I think both are very fitting.
Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Listening to NIN! Don't be hating Sky  We all can't have the same musical tastes! But me and you can have the equal amount of senselessness*/awesomeness.
> 
> *Meant to put awesomeness initially, but I think both are very fitting.
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I tried, but it was boring. The thing is that I listen to a lot of very diversified genres and artists, so if an album by a single artist sounds very different acoustically from one track to another it gains my respect. Try getting the album and you'll agree with me.

NIN is alright, but they stick to the same style over and over again, so I got bored quickly and moved on.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I tried, but it was boring. The thing is that I listen to a lot of very diversified genres and artists, so if an album by a single artist sounds very different acoustically from one track to another it gains my respect. Try getting the album and you'll agree with me.
> 
> NIN is alright, but they stick to the same style over and over again, so I got bored quickly and moved on.

Click to collapse



I also listen to very different genres, like right now I'm listening to the killers. I get my different sounds by constantly leaving my phone or media player on shuffle. But I do see where you are coming from because if everything sounds EXACTLY the same, it gets boring.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I also listen to very different genres, like right now I'm listening to the killers. I get my different sounds by constantly leaving my phone or media player on shuffle. But I do see where you are coming from because if everything sounds EXACTLY the same, it gets boring.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I seldom leave it on shuffle. I listen to an entire album at a time, because I believe that true artists will consider the album in its entirety instead of releasing a mish-mash of popular singles.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I seldom leave it on shuffle. I listen to an entire album at a time, because I believe that true artists will consider the album in its entirety instead of releasing a mish-mash of popular singles.

Click to collapse



I agree with you, but I like to hear multiple artists at once. Plus, I also prefer that because I enjoy a good surprise  Every new song is a mini surprise! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I agree with you, but I like to hear multiple artists at once. Plus, I also prefer that because I enjoy a good surprise  Every new song is a mini surprise!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Nah... I prefer the proper flow of the music


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I agree with you, but I like to hear multiple artists at once. Plus, I also prefer that because I enjoy a good surprise  Every new song is a mini surprise!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



^that 


10shuz


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I agree with you, but I like to hear multiple artists at once. Plus, I also prefer that because I enjoy a good surprise  Every new song is a mini surprise!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Exactly how I feel every day I'm shufflin

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry Sky, it's 3 v 1 lol The more popular method is the Easter egg shuffle! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 20, 2011)

On another note... HTC, y u give me crappy $5 headphones with my $500 phone? Y u not just make it a $495 phone and leave the headphones out? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> On another note... HTC, y u give me crappy $5 headphones with my $500 phone? Y u not just make it a $495 phone and leave the headphones out?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Did you get a new phone? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sorry Sky, it's 3 v 1 lol The more popular method is the Easter egg shuffle!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Another thing is.... I listen to music mostly in my car, and it only has a CD player. Click donate to fund my car audio upgrade. kthxbai



deliriousDroid said:


> On another note... HTC, y u give me crappy $5 headphones with my $500 phone? Y u not just make it a $495 phone and leave the headphones out?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



+118 dB


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Another thing is.... I listen to music mostly in my car, and it only has a CD player. Click donate to fund my car audio upgrade. kthxbai
> 
> 
> 
> +118 dB

Click to collapse



That may be why you don't shuffle. But I do the shuffle  I'll donate when someone donates to my "Help me donate to other people" foundation.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That may be why you don't shuffle. But I do the shuffle  I'll donate when someone donates to my "Help me donate to other people" foundation.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse








I spent all my money for this.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Did you get a new phone?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Haha, no. But I had the original headphones from my phones as backups. My regular pair broke, so I started using the HTC ones... 2 days later the left side is hardly even audible. Also I think they must have had Dumbo on there design team, cuz these things are painfully big

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I spent all my money for this.

Click to collapse



That thing was my greatest invention ever, it's a shame it didn't sell good 

@DD, EAR BUDS ALL DAYS! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> +118 dB

Click to collapse



That didn't really answer my question

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That thing was my greatest invention ever, it's a shame it didn't sell good
> 
> @DD, EAR BUDS ALL DAYS!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Huh? I'm tired, so nothing seems to be making any sense.lol. I might go pass out soon

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Huh? I'm tired, so nothing seems to be making any sense.lol. I might go pass out soon
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Pass out right now, it's okay lolz Goodnight, don't let the booze fairy smack you in the head with a bottle of jack. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

I use over-the-ear cans from Sennheiser as my main one now. Pretty comfy design, really.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I use over-the-ear cans from Sennheiser as my main one now. Pretty comfy design, really.

Click to collapse



The over top headphones? I enjoy those too they are pretty awesome. How much did the model that you bought cost? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

It's pretty cheap... I'd say about 50 USD because I got it second hand. New would be about 100USD?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It's pretty cheap... I'd say about 50 USD because I got it second hand. New would be about 100USD?

Click to collapse



Heading to sleep dude, goodnight. 

Sent from my FroI feelsty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

Nights bro. Sweet dreams, etc.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Heading to sleep dude, goodnight.
> 
> Sent from my FroI feelsty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



good night dude


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good night dude

Click to collapse



Hey hus. Just woke up, or going to sleep now?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey hus. Just woke up, or going to sleep now?

Click to collapse



going to sleep in a few 
but not yet, anything fun to do?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> going to sleep in a few
> but not yet, anything fun to do?

Click to collapse



I'd forward you some $#[email protected]+, but it's totally NSFW.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'd forward you some $#[email protected]+, but it's totally NSFW.

Click to collapse



and $#[email protected]+ means?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

Some of teh sexts I have received. Bloody hell, I think that reproducing them in XDA will result in an instaban.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Some of teh sexts I have received. Bloody hell, I think that reproducing them in XDA will result in an instaban.

Click to collapse



oooh the texts, wait until trm comes, then post some, you will be whipped as you wish


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

Nah... I'll keep them to myself...


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nah... I'll keep them to myself...

Click to collapse



p*ssy 

10sjjsj


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> p*ssy
> 
> 10sjjsj

Click to collapse



I don't wanna get banned for this. Not worth it.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I don't wanna get banned for this. Not worth it.

Click to collapse



lol ok 
idek why I am encouraging you lol


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol ok
> idek why I am encouraging you lol

Click to collapse



Coz you're bored?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Coz you're bored?

Click to collapse



yes and no, I'm fighting with fail trolls on facebook, I am winning


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

Links? Let's see if there's some fun to be had before lunchtime.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Links? Let's see if there's some fun to be had before lunchtime.

Click to collapse



not much fun, just a usual something 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Trolling/123489034332189?sk=wall&filter=1

2nd thread, the one with 100 comments


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i don't think so, it asks for age verification

Click to collapse



Good lord. 

How many people honestly say that


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Good lord.
> 
> How many people honestly say that

Click to collapse



not me
although I'm over 18


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not me
> although I'm over 18

Click to collapse



well, I've been over 18 since I was 14.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> well, I've been over 18 since I was 14.

Click to collapse



see ^^ that's what I am talking about


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

Waakakakakakakaka.

I need stuffz.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

Anyone around? Let's bring the wrath of the family onto this fool. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=17703533#post17703533


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the lulz  Funny stuff. I advise you to just avoid the arguing. The mods are already kinda peeved with us. Lest we bite the hand that feeds us.  Or some fancy crap like that.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Thanks for the lulz  Funny stuff. I advise you to just avoid the arguing. The mods are already kinda peeved with us. Lest we bite the hand that feeds us.  Or some fancy crap like that.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Nah, I was just trollin', but more than a little. It was nice to see how he took the bait in more ways than one.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

Noobs ALWAYS take the bait.  That's like going downtown and leaving an unopened bottle of vodka unprotected and not expecting some bum to snatch it up  

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Noobs ALWAYS take the bait.  That's like going downtown and leaving an unopened bottle of vodka unprotected and not expecting some bum to snatch it up
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



That's the idea. Technically, I did nothing wrong.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 20, 2011)

Morning

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That's the idea. Technically, I did nothing wrong.

Click to collapse



The thing that you did wrong was continue the argument 

But in a technical sense, you may not have done anything wrong..I don't know lol

Edit: Morning Watt! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The thing that you did wrong was continue the argument
> 
> But in a technical sense, you may not have done anything wrong..I don't know lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's why I said technical sense.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That's why I said technical sense.

Click to collapse



Wrong again my friend, you said technically lol

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Wrong again my friend, you said technically lol
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



=.=

splitting straws...


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 20, 2011)

Off to school. -.-

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> =.=
> 
> splitting straws...

Click to collapse



Technically, I'm just being technical™ 

@Watt I'm already there. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

Lolx. Best comment in a while


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lolx. Best comment in a while

Click to collapse



Where? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Where?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Technically, you are being technical. 

Unlimited number of memes in there.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Technically, you are being technical.
> 
> Unlimited number of memes in there.

Click to collapse



I deserve money for that one  A priceless gem of a comment  And I didn't even realize I said it  

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I deserve money for that one  A priceless gem of a comment  And I didn't even realize I said it
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Nah, doesn't work that way. If I get a penny for every time I made someone laugh, I'd be tickling people all over the place.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nah, doesn't work that way. If I get a penny for every time I made someone laugh, I'd be tickling people all over the place.

Click to collapse



...and go to jail for inappropriate touching 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> ...and go to jail for inappropriate touching
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



More for statutory rape than anything else. I do know a girl who get off from being tickled.


----------



## nyan (Sep 20, 2011)

Argggggghhhhh

Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## nyan (Sep 20, 2011)

Children are on xda

Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

nyan said:


> Argggggghhhhh
> 
> Sent from my X8 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I thought you were $#[email protected] hard rainbows.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> More for statutory rape than anything else. I do know a girl who get off from being tickled.

Click to collapse



....that's something dude. One time I tickled a girl, she socked me in the face. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> ....that's something dude. One time I tickled a girl, she socked me in the face.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



This one grabbed me in the socks and told me never to stop unless I would like to be a very detached man from that moment forward.


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 20, 2011)

Just made this  Lol






Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

wazzat?

want...


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> wazzat?
> 
> want...

Click to collapse



Basically weird orange juice mixed with weird strawberry juice. It's not so good, but at least it looks cool 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

Weird stuff. LOLX


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 20, 2011)

Dead thread? Again?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

Apparently I'm the life of the thread  Hey all 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

wazzap people?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

I was right! Lol hey y'all 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I was right! Lol hey y'all
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



LIES! you always kill this thread?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I was right! Lol hey y'all
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I just got outta school

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> LIES! you always kill this thread?

Click to collapse



I always bring life to this thread! Perfect example: I post something, two other mafia members do after 

Orly? Me too haha Don't you hate highschool? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 20, 2011)

3 members , Hey


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 3 members , Hey

Click to collapse



See?! I'm friggin magical! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> See?! I'm friggin magical!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



xD, Umm.. What he said


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD, Umm.. What he said

Click to collapse



Fragical, that's me 

Hey Maxey! How goes life? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I always bring life to this thread! Perfect example: I post something, two other mafia members do after
> 
> Orly? Me too haha Don't you hate highschool?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I just noticed that I added a question mark in the end of my sentence, no idea how or why


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I just noticed that I added a question mark in the end of my sentence, no idea how or why

Click to collapse



Fail. That is all. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Fail. That is all.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



he has the curse


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> he has the curse

Click to collapse



You have him the curse?! 

How is it transferred? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You have him the curse?!
> 
> How is it transferred?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



no way I don't have the curse, I'm just a bit unfocused that is all, I woke up 2 hours ago 
ujelly?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no way I don't have the curse, I'm just a bit unfocused that is all, I woke up 2 hours ago
> ujelly?

Click to collapse



Not really. Again, I get money  You get money? No, you just get bed sores lol

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no way I don't have the curse, I'm just a bit unfocused that is all, I woke up 2 hours ago
> ujelly?

Click to collapse



2 hours ago for you, Is now  So here you just woke up, and for Err you will be waking up in another 5 hours


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 2 hours ago for you, Is now  So here you just woke up, and for Err you will be waking up in another 5 hours

Click to collapse



BFL? 

Brain frack logic? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> what is going on dominico?  how is life treating you?

Click to collapse



What's up dude? I'm having some.....issues but I'm not sure how you could handle that. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 2 hours ago for you, Is now  So here you just woke up, and for Err you will be waking up in another 5 hours

Click to collapse



yeah you can say that


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello:
David
Husam
Watt
M_T_M
Sakai
Orange 
Twitch
Max
Anyone Lurking Or I missed


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> David
> Husam
> Watt
> ...

Click to collapse



hello david


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hello david

Click to collapse



Why must u have the TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL guy as avatar.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Why must u have the TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL guy as avatar.

Click to collapse



why you must hate?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 20, 2011)

Trololololol

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Archer (Sep 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> David
> Husam
> Watt
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello David.  You rule, and I, yes I, am The Lur King of which you speak!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 20, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Hello David.  You rule, and I, yes I, am The Lur King of which you speak!

Click to collapse



Lmao!! Clever 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 20, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Hello David.  You rule, and I, yes I, am The Lur King of which you speak!

Click to collapse



Very very clever 

Y U No Develop Something? 
Instead Of Being King Of Lur? 

LOL

BTW u good at developing android apps? 

i have ideas but no developer


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi. 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hi there bd 

What is your new avatar of?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



hey doll, how are you feeling today?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 20, 2011)

College acceptance 
View attachment 725796

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> College acceptance
> View attachment 725796
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Congrats!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Husam 
Hi David 
Hi and Congratulations Watt! Yaaaaay!

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hi there bd
> 
> What is your new avatar of?

Click to collapse



It was supposed to be me but didn't crop right. I did it thru the app 
(Good advice: don't do that)

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks errybody 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 20, 2011)

BD, Y U NO STOP CHANGING AVATARS? 
Hi btw 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 20, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> BD, Y U NO STOP CHANGING AVATARS?
> Hi btw
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



David, Y U NO LOOK AT THE THE LISTENING THREAD?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> College acceptance
> View attachment 725796
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



congrats dude


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> David, Y U NO LOOK AT THE THE LISTENING THREAD?

Click to collapse



BECAUSE I DID ALREADY!!! CAPS LOCK FTW!!!!!!1!1!111

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh, and congratulations watt  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 20, 2011)

Check out and post in my new thread


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 20, 2011)

Nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan, sh!t. I should be doing a PowerPoint, not nyaning!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Archer (Sep 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Y U No Develop Something?
> Instead Of Being King Of Lur?
> 
> LOL
> ...

Click to collapse



Too many plebs 

I'm only just learning java for Android dev.  Been a windows dev for so many years I forget now.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> not feeling "fresh" enough? does it itch?

Click to collapse



In a sense...I also had a nice old people nap lol

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> In a sense...I also had a nice old people fap lol
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



fix'd it for ya


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 20, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Too many plebs
> 
> I'm only just learning java for Android dev.  Been a windows dev for so many years I forget now.

Click to collapse



What is a Pleb?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You have been sleeping a lot lately...
> are you ok?

Click to collapse



I have not! XD Most of the time when I'm not on I'm just busy with work.  

But yeah, I'm as fine as I think I am  

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 20, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Good for you.....remember, an apple a day keeps the trolls away or something like that
> 
> In other news I was finaly able to find a video for the show I use to watch when I was a kid...is a cartoon from Japan:
> 
> www.videcollection.com/mazingerz

Click to collapse



Not clicking the hsifdaerb link buddy


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 20, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> DO EET!!!!

Click to collapse



No 

if i was on my phone i probably would


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> No
> 
> if i was on my phone i probably would

Click to collapse



Confirmed breadfish 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Confirmed breadfish
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



i know and i gave a hint above. Just had to flip it


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Good for you.....remember, an apple a day keeps the trolls away or something like that
> 
> In other news I was finaly able to find a video for the show I use to watch when I was a kid...is a cartoon from Japan:
> 
> www.videcollection.com/mazingerz

Click to collapse



only a complete idiot don't know how to check links before clicking them


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> only a complete idiot don't know how to check links before clicking them

Click to collapse



but if ur on your phone you cant


----------



## Archer (Sep 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> What is a Pleb?

Click to collapse



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plebs


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 20, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plebs

Click to collapse



oh, i could of looked it up.. LOL

i just thought it was a typo  

So have u made any android apps with your little java experience?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 21, 2011)

Hmmm... got an infraction yesterday for calling someone an id ten t


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hmmm... got an infraction yesterday for calling someone an id ten t

Click to collapse



no whip?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 21, 2011)

Nah. Just an infraction from some mod I never seen before prior to the infraction. I said he over-reacted, but he never had the courtesy to reply me. 

I guess mods nowadays just ain't doing their work anymore.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nah. Just an infraction from some mod I never seen before prior to the infraction. I said he over-reacted, but he never had the courtesy to reply me.
> 
> I guess mods nowadays just ain't doing their work anymore.

Click to collapse



no one is doing their job these days


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 21, 2011)

We are. Still spamming, I guess


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> We are. Still spamming, I guess

Click to collapse



not me i think
almost 2-3 weeks and im still stuck at 12,--- posts 

I even quit banning


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not me i think
> almost 2-3 weeks and im still stuck at 12,--- posts
> 
> I even quit banning

Click to collapse



That's because that ***** Milad is there.

Also, I got the infraction in the banning thread, so I guess I'll avoid it for now.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That's because that ***** Milad is there.
> 
> Also, I got the infraction in the banning thread, so I guess I'll avoid it for now.

Click to collapse



All you said was idiot?...Really?  Hehe

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> All you said was idiot?...Really?  Hehe
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Yeah. And I have the email history to prove it.

Still, an infraction is nothing, so I'd ignore it for now and treat it as a battle scar.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah. And I have the email history to prove it.
> 
> Still, an infraction is nothing, so I'd ignore it for now and treat it as a battle scar.

Click to collapse



"It's just a flesh wound!"

Honestly, I just advise avoiding talking to him. Is it really worth it? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah. And I have the email history to prove it.
> 
> Still, an infraction is nothing, so I'd ignore it for now and treat it as a battle scar.

Click to collapse



lol noobs


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> "It's just a flesh wound!"
> 
> Honestly, I just advise avoiding talking to him. Is it really worth it?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Yeah, not my first infraction. 

5 point(s) total
 	Post / Reason	Date / Posted By	Points / Expires

Private
Reason: Flaming or disrespectful behaviour ( non-profane)
20th September 2011 11:02 PM by madnish30	 5 / 19th December 2011 10:02 PM


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 21, 2011)

sakai, you see mt college acceptance letter?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 21, 2011)

Then from now on I would just avoidance that certain type of situation.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> sakai, you see mt college acceptance letter?

Click to collapse



Must be some pages back. I just jumped straight to the last page 



I_am_Error said:


> Then from now on I would just avoidance that certain type of situation.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Yeah. Avoidance is best. Lay low until I feel that I can trust these mods again.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Must be some pages back. I just jumped straight to the last page
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Avoidance is best. Lay low until I feel that I can trust these mods again.

Click to collapse



Trust? Lol Dude, just don't say things like that to overly sensitive people. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Trust? Lol Dude, just don't say things like that to overly sensitive people.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Especially f*gs that cuts their wrists, no?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ive learned to trust family and the girl i fvck

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Especially f*gs that cuts their wrists, no?

Click to collapse



Watch it bro, no need to say those things. At least not publicly.

@Watt, hehe Oh man, you have so much to learn. You can't even trust the girl you're fvcking. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ive learned to trust family and the girl i fvck
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I've never trusted peeps. Everything I give away I can get back, directly or indirectly. All information I disclose I do it freely.

The best kept secrets are never told. 

That's why a lot of friends IRL trust me, but I seldom trust them. If they can blabbermouth about their deepest darkest fears, how do you think I can trust them with MY secrets?

---------- Post added at 09:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 AM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Watch it bro, no need to say those things. At least not publicly.
> 
> @Watt, hehe Oh man, you have so much to learn. You can't even trust the girl you're fvcking.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



+1

That's why I never fall asleep before the girl. No matter what it takes. Always fake sleep or smoke a cig (but I quit...) or pretend to take a dump.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 21, 2011)

You wouldn't trust me with your secrets? 

And I have a "trust no one until you have reason to" mentality.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You wouldn't trust me with your secrets?
> 
> And I have a "trust no one until you have reason to" mentality.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I can trust kyla until she proves me wrong. And she wont. :

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I've never trusted peeps. Everything I give away I can get back, directly or indirectly. All information I disclose I do it freely.
> 
> The best kept secrets are never told.
> 
> That's why a lot of friends IRL trust me, but I seldom trust them. If they can blabbermouth about their deepest darkest fears, how do you think I can trust them with MY secrets?

Click to collapse



mhm, get all secrets, don't tell any, or much, depends on the situation


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You wouldn't trust me with your secrets?
> 
> And I have a "trust no one until you have reason to" mentality.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Well... what secrets I have, I keep them in my brain. It's not just you, I never trust anybody. Past relationships with women have eroded my ability to trust anyone. 



watt9493 said:


> I can trust kyla until she proves me wrong. And she wont. :
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Good for you. While I can't do what you are doing right now, I really wish you all the best. 

Despite all my jokes to the contrary, I really do hope your relationship work out. Like, sincerely, man.

---------- Post added at 09:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------




husam666 said:


> mhm, get all secrets, don't tell any, or much, depends on the situation

Click to collapse



Say nothing until it is time to speak, but that moment must never arrive unless the situation is dire.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well... what secrets I have, I keep them in my brain. It's not just you, I never trust anybody. Past relationships with women have eroded my ability to trust anyone.

Click to collapse



I don't blame you, it would be very childish of me to be offended but I was just joking to begin with 

Yeah, its funny how relationships can actually create paranoia and dysfunction even after the relationship ends.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well... what secrets I have, I keep them in my brain. It's not just you, I never trust anybody. Past relationships with women have eroded my ability to trust anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im making the most of it with her. I wanna spend the rest of my life with her.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I don't blame you, it would be very childish of me to be offended but I was just joking to begin with
> 
> Yeah, its funny how relationships can actually create paranoia and dysfunction even after the relationship ends.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Nah, it's just the way I've been made, trained and learned. Confidentiality is a key issue for me. I become a confidant because they know that they can tell me anything and I'll never judge them, never tell anyone else without their express permission, and ALWAYS guide them properly. 



watt9493 said:


> Im making the most of it with her. I wanna spend the rest of my life with her.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



If you are serious about this...

Then my advice to you is two-fold:
1. Make yourself the right guy. This is a simple mantra, but complex in every way. It is not sufficient to BE the right guy, you have MAKE yourself the right guy. Progress yourself in your relationship, never let things go stale, continually build yourself to become the perfect man. Things don't go from zero to 60 in a snap. You need to build your character, and you'll need to mature.
2. Make her the right woman. You can't make a racebike with just one good wheel. As you mature in character, influence her to become the woman that you would want to spend the rest of you life with.

Obviously, step 0, "Choose the right person", no longer applies.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> ......
> ......
> 
> If you are serious about this...
> ...

Click to collapse



Working on it. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nah, it's just the way I've been made, trained and learned. Confidentiality is a key issue for me. I become a confidant because they know that they can tell me anything and I'll never judge them, never tell anyone else without their express permission, and ALWAYS guide them properly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is that supposed to be "You can't make a race bike with only one wheel"? Or are you a unicicle(damn, I know that's spelled wrong) champion.
And hey everyone, I'm feeling very antisocial and hermitish recently, sorry for not posting much
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Is that supposed to be "You can't make a race bike with only one wheel"? Or are you a unicicle(damn, I know that's spelled wrong) champion.
> And hey everyone, I'm feeling very antisocial and hermitish recently, sorry for not posting much
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Whoops! My bad. Yeah, it's "you can't". But I think watt gets the gist of it.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 21, 2011)

I'll keep posting variations of the foreveralone.jpg until someone comes back on. Wish me luck. I'm already falling asleep.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Good luck  and goodnight.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



goodnight error


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Good luck  and goodnight.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse








click thanks if this is funneh.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> click thanks if this is funneh.

Click to collapse



clicked it anyways


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> goodnight error

Click to collapse







I can't thank peeps anymore. Is it because of the infraction? Can anyone thank me?

---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 AM ----------




husam666 said:


> clicked it anyways

Click to collapse







I can be thanked, but I can click other user's thanks. Dafuq?

---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 AM ----------




husam666 said:


> clicked it anyways

Click to collapse



For the doctors:


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I can't thank peeps anymore. Is it because of the infraction? Can anyone thank me?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lmao, looking for another infraction?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao, looking for another infraction?

Click to collapse



For which one? Nothing blatantly offensive has been posted, so the most they can do is delete the post and warn me never to do it again. Here's another one.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 21, 2011)

Lmao! As hilarious as that is...you gotta chill Sakai. Just let him be. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lmao! As hilarious as that is...you gotta chill Sakai. Just let him be.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse







How about this?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> How about this?

Click to collapse



lmao, take a chill pill dude


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> How about this?

Click to collapse



Fantastically hilarious  

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao, take a chill pill dude

Click to collapse











Don't stop me now. I'm on a roll!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

sakai lol


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 21, 2011)

Did I hear "MOAR"?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

damn "Sorry, you are limited to five thanks per day"


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sakai lol

Click to collapse



I'd click the thanks, but an infracted user can't thank people, it seem. What logic?

---------- Post added at 12:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> damn "Sorry, you are limited to five thanks per day"

Click to collapse



It's alright. I knew I made you laugh with a few of them


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'd click the thanks, but an infracted user can't thank people, it seem. What logic?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can thank myself for you if it makes you feel better


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I can thank myself for you if it makes you feel better

Click to collapse



Thanks button reappeared. Dafuq?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Thanks button reappeared. Dafuq?

Click to collapse



you make xda sound like facebook


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you make xda sound like facebook

Click to collapse



Somehow, I get into less trouble trolling there. The feeling of superiority when looking at fools...


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Somehow, I get into less trouble trolling there. The feeling of superiority when looking at fools...

Click to collapse



you get into more trouble there if you troll pages

anyway, what i like about here is the rules, and how to find a way not to break them but make people rage


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you get into more trouble there if you troll pages
> 
> anyway, what i like about here is the rules, and how to find a way not to break them but make people rage

Click to collapse



Same as FB, except that there are more spectators.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Same as FB, except that there are more spectators.

Click to collapse



oh no, there you can talk sh!+ as much as you want, no one will ban you, you may die in a trollocaust, yes, but that needs a lot of people reporting your profile


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oh no, there you can talk sh!+ as much as you want, no one will ban you, you may die in a trollocaust, yes, but that needs a lot of people reporting your profile

Click to collapse



That will never happen to me. I had to watch my mouth because too many nice people out there.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That will never happen to me. I had to watch my mouth because too many nice people out there.

Click to collapse



never died too, im always nice, unless they start, or except when i am pissed


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> never died too, im always nice, unless they start, or except when i am pissed

Click to collapse



Nah, I watch my temper very very carefully.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 21, 2011)

Morning

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 21, 2011)

Morning guys. You did well Sakai, you did well.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 21, 2011)

windows 7 on an xp spec computer SUCKS BALLS!


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Morning guys. You did well Sakai, you did well.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Click le thanks button. I deserve it this time.


----------



## arcticwolf8 (Sep 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Click le thanks button. I deserve it this time.

Click to collapse



Amidoinitrite?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 21, 2011)

arcticwolf8 said:


> Amidoinitrite?

Click to collapse



Close, but no cigar.

Look back a few pages upon my spurt of comedic genius brought upon by my frustration at getting an infraction.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2011)

afternoon.. on the bus and apparently I've gone over my data limit

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> afternoon.. on the bus and apparently I've gone over my data limit
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Why are you still on xda then?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Why are you still on xda then?

Click to collapse



I'm not suure, Was worth it 
Amazon cancelled my batteries 

Edit: And now upped the price, B8strds


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey guys... 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

good evening people


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey  Dex & Hus


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  Dex & Hus

Click to collapse



hoy max, i see your thanks meter has increased dramatically


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hoy max, i see your thanks meter has increased dramatically

Click to collapse



It has?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It has?

Click to collapse



yes, you have 180, they were way less than that, not sure how much


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It has?

Click to collapse



Tapatalk shows you have thanked 181 times...... 
I think....
Edit: something is not right.... On my account shows how many times i thanked.... And in others how many times they have been thanked? 
 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes, you have 180, they were way less than that, not sure how much

Click to collapse





dexter93 said:


> Tapatalk shows you have thanked 181 times......
> I think....
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Ahhh, I've seen it go up 1 by 1 , may be why


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahhh, I've seen it go up 1 by 1 , may be why

Click to collapse



Haha... It's Tapatalk though I'm not sure.... @husam: what's ur thanks count? Tapa shows 296....

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Haha... It's Tapatalk though I'm not sure.... @husam: what's ur thanks count? Tapa shows 296....
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



192

@max, nope, ur still at 180


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 192
> 
> @max, nope, ur still at 180

Click to collapse



Then Tapatalk sucks once again.... It shows YOUR thanks instead of the times you've been thanked 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 192
> 
> @max, nope, ur still at 180

Click to collapse



ya but he didn't "cheat" his


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya but he didn't "cheat" his

Click to collapse



This 

hey


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya but he didn't "cheat" his

Click to collapse



i did not cheat them all, only a 40 or so


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> What do you know...the Nana seems to have taken control over the OP again!!11!!1one
> 
> Congrats Nana

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> What do you know...the Nana seems to have taken control over the OP again!!11!!1one
> 
> Congrats Nana

Click to collapse



NOOO! 

we want ur stupid titles


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> NOOO!
> 
> we want ur stupid titles

Click to collapse




Hes a mod he can edit the title any time he damn pleases


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 21, 2011)

When was the Don not in control?? 
On another note: this week it's back to working at three jobs (although the first one, my birds and bird toys I can work when I want) this week....cab compamy gas thief patrol and misc crap and I'm working at Sparky's carnival again this week end.... 
Please! Someone shoot me! Nao! 
Also, hi my mafia brethren (sp?)


Sent from my Google Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> When was the Don not in control??
> On another note: this week it's back to working at three jobs (although the first one, my birds and bird toys I can work when I want) this week....cab compamy gas thief patrol and misc crap and I'm working at Sparky's carnival again this week end....
> Please! Someone shoot me! Nao!
> Also, hi my mafia brethren (sp?)
> ...

Click to collapse



brotheran ?? (sp)

Anyway hello BD


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> When was the Don not in control??
> On another note: this week it's back to working at three jobs (although the first one, my birds and bird toys I can work when I want) this week....cab compamy gas thief patrol and misc crap and I'm working at Sparky's carnival again this week end....
> Please! Someone shoot me! Nao!
> Also, hi my mafia brethren (sp?)
> ...

Click to collapse



hello there BD


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 21, 2011)

What's up guys. And babydoll. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What's up guys. And babydoll.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



absolute nothing

wbu?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 21, 2011)

Who done it?! ¡¿¡¿Por que?!?! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Who done it?! ¡¿¡¿Por que?!?!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Who done what?


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 21, 2011)

Why espanol??. Why to many questions?? Why we are here? Why I'am posting this?

Y


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> Why espanol??. Why to many questions?? Why we are here? Why I'am posting this?
> 
> Y

Click to collapse



Y u change your hair color?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 21, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> Why espanol??. Why to many questions?? Why we are here? Why I'am posting this?
> 
> Y

Click to collapse









 

Hola Senor Payaso!  I says in Spanish because I am sure it was M_T_M.....or TRIM....or you....

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Who done what?

Click to collapse



I'm now OP lol

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Y u change your hair color?

Click to collapse



Yes, handosome huh . I'm also trying a new make up. It makes me look a little tougher


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> Yes, handosome huh . I'm also trying a new make up. It makes me look a little tougher

Click to collapse



Indeed i like green. 

One thing i don't like is that spear pointy sharp chin


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 21, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> Yes, handosome huh . I'm also trying a new make up. It makes me look a little tougher

Click to collapse



The hair makes you look dashing 

And the makeup.....terrifying 

But! I'm still not afraid. I fear no mod because I'm not in bad standings. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2011)

I don't, its scary 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I don't, its scary
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey Maxey 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 21, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Hint ....only SMs have that power

Click to collapse



So it was you or Snr.Payaso  MOST LIKELY YOU!  

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Hint ....only SMs have that power

Click to collapse



Really?

I thought i saw the impaler do it in the epic forums?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2011)

MTM 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> conan?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Idk....I honestly don't even know who is a SM and who isn't lol

CB4E! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Idk....I honestly don't even know who is a SM and who isn't lol
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



edited mtm is  so we now know 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> edited mtm is  so we now know
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Cb4E 
a e d
u    I
g    t
h   
t



Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Hint ....only SMs have that power

Click to collapse



the forum mod has that kind of power too -_-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the forum mod has that kind of power too -_-

Click to collapse



The more you know...

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The more you know...
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



My sentiments exactly my dear friend 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

trying out opera on pc, first impressions, awesome
but it doesn't support alt+s for posting here


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> WRONG !!!! FAIL Hussam....know your facts before saying stuff

Click to collapse



not wrong, I know the facts, TRM told me herself!


----------



## Archer (Sep 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> trying out opera on pc, first impressions, awesome
> but it doesn't support alt+s for posting here

Click to collapse



Thanks hus.  I didn't know about that till now.  Keyboard shortcuts FTW!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> trying out opera on pc, first impressions, awesome
> but it doesn't support alt+s for posting here

Click to collapse



Use [Alt]+[Shift]+

Had the same minor quibble with Firefox.

Also, good morning.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Use [Alt]+[Shift]+
> 
> Had the same minor quibble with Firefox.
> 
> Also, good morning.

Click to collapse




Too much button pressing!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Use [Alt]+[Shift]+
> 
> Had the same minor quibble with Firefox.
> 
> Also, good morning.

Click to collapse




good morning dude, also i quit opera, facebook was laggy, although it's a good browser



watt9493 said:


> Too much button pressing!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



^^^what he said


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 22, 2011)

Check out the meme thread. I launched my assault.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Check out the meme thread. I launched my assault.

Click to collapse



you forgot the milad ones


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you forgot the milad ones

Click to collapse



Nah. I have enough sleep. Deathwish averted. Besides, why draw attention to that ****? Let him remain foreveralone.jpg for real.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nah. I have enough sleep. Deathwish averted. Besides, why draw attention to that ****? Let him remain foreveralone.jpg for real.

Click to collapse



lol
do you have anything to laugh at, i feel a bit down, idk why


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol
> do you have anything to laugh at, i feel a bit down, idk why

Click to collapse



go to theCHIVE.com or cracked.com or 9gag.com

Also,

http://www.google.com.my/reader/bundle/user/17227152561064516388/bundle/Funneh


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> go to theCHIVE.com or cracked.com or 9gag.com
> 
> Also,
> 
> http://www.google.com.my/reader/bundle/user/17227152561064516388/bundle/Funneh

Click to collapse



thx dude


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thx dude

Click to collapse



No problemo.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No problemo.

Click to collapse



Lulz  Thanks for that.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 22, 2011)

What have I done? 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=17757883#post17757883


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> What have I done?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=17757883#post17757883

Click to collapse



Holy crap Sakai! That's crazy!  Mind frax, all over the place 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Holy crap Sakai! That's crazy!  Mind frax, all over the place
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



TRM deleted both of it. Not gonna post it back up


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> TRM deleted both of it. Not gonna post it back up

Click to collapse



..... That's saddening.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah. It was epic. Sad to see that TRM didn't allow it to remain.


----------



## the_scotsman (Sep 22, 2011)

The thread title says "Access Denied"...I can easily enforce that if you wish?


----------



## the_scotsman (Sep 22, 2011)

O HAI GAIZ


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 22, 2011)

the_scotsman said:


> O HAI GAIZ

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 22, 2011)

U happy scot?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 22, 2011)

Dead thread is dead

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Dead thread is dead
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Nah, not really. 

Just busy members


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nah, not really.
> 
> Just busy members

Click to collapse



Leik meh? I haz scholarship exam today °____°

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 22, 2011)

I haz work. Nao I haz to go for practise.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

the_scotsman said:


> The thread title says "Access Denied"...I can easily enforce that if you wish?

Click to collapse



Why must the Scot enforce the literal?  Maybe someone was trying to do some stuff and got denied it lol We good  How are ya? 

GM everyone.

GL Watt! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 22, 2011)

And now, I must away for bass practise. 

Good night, Mafioso.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

Goodnight Sky 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 22, 2011)

Morning nanna

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning nanna
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Eeeeeeyyyy! What's up dude?  Got that exam today yeah? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Eeeeeeyyyy! What's up dude?  Got that exam today yeah?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Its for a scholarship -.- its all mechanical, so I should be good

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Its for a scholarship -.- its all mechanical, so I should be good
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Either way, best of luck to you my friend. Live long and prosper. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Either way, best of luck to you my friend. Live long and prosper.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Let's hope

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Let's hope
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



About what....? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> About what....?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Life. Prosperity

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Life. Prosperity
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Oh but of course!  We can assume the best. You'll be fine. Just don't do anything rash or stupid and the chances of life and prosperity will be high.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Oh but of course!  We can assume the best. You'll be fine. Just don't do anything rash or stupid and the chances of life and prosperity will be high.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



But rash and stupid are fun

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> But rash and stupid are fun
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Well...you know what else is fun? Actually being able to pay for those hospital bills when you so those rash and stupid things 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 22, 2011)

School. bye

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2011)

Good afternoon

facebook hates my last name again, any ideas on a cool last name?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

Goodmorning mafiosos 
@hus, you have changed your fb name so much your probably red flagged 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey everybody  

@Husam, Husam Sashimi? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning mafiosos
> @hus, you have changed your fb name so much your probably red flagged
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



hi
I don't think so 



I_am_Error said:


> Hey everybody
> 
> @Husam, Husam Sashimi?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



hey
what? I meant Dash (insert cool last name here)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hi
> I don't think so
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is your first name actually dash?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Is your first name actually dash?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



No it's Husam lol I still like sashimi.  Or should that be Sakai's last name? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Is your first name actually dash?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



no, I just want to use my nickname, anyway, forget it, facebook is gay, it asked for an ID proof for my second account







I uploaded a pic saying F___ YOU instead of the ID  

now we wait until they kill my fake twin


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, I just want to use my nickname, anyway, forget it, facebook is gay, it asked for an ID proof for my second account
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao, wow, serious fb is serious "government issues ID" 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No it's Husam lol I still like sashimi.  Or should that be Sakai's last name?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



So his name is husam younis? Or is younis fake too

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> So his name is husam younis? Or is younis fake too
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



no it is real, this is my full real name


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no it is real, this is my full real name

Click to collapse



How do I know I can trust you? 
Also.... I MISS MY MUTHERFRACKEN WI-FI!!! Bell, y u no get my modem to me faster?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> How do I know I can trust you?
> Also.... I MISS MY MUTHERFRACKEN WI-FI!!! Bell, y u no get my modem to me faster?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



yeah about that, you can't


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah about that, you can't

Click to collapse



Well that's good to know

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

29 apps to update!!! Wi-Fi, I don't just miss you I need you

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Sep 22, 2011)

allergies suuuck


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2011)

RinZo said:


> allergies suuuck

Click to collapse



whoa, long time no see 

are you ok?


----------



## RinZo (Sep 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> whoa, long time no see
> 
> are you ok?

Click to collapse



Haha yeah.  I've been busy with other things (xbox).  I lurk every once in a while though


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Haha yeah.  I've been busy with other things (xbox).  I lurk every once in a while though

Click to collapse



Heyy rinzo, yeah allergies do suck what are you allergic to?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Sep 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heyy rinzo, yeah allergies do suck what are you allergic to?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I have no idea to be honest.  It must be something to do with the seasons changing.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I have no idea to be honest.  It must be something to do with the seasons changing.

Click to collapse



Yeah, untill it freezes hard it's usually rough for me to. Ragweed y u such a sob?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 22, 2011)

Just a quick one b4 I sleep. 

Hey guys 

Holla @ DD and Hus.

And RinZo... my fine young friend... you have come a long way. First time I saw you, you only had a few hundred posts


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Just a quick one b4 I sleep.
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



first time i saw him he was struggling for 10 posts 

hey sakai


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Just a quick one b4 I sleep.
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



buenas noches good sir


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> first time i saw him he was struggling for 10 posts
> 
> hey sakai

Click to collapse



Actually, I remember his first post was in OT. Some very noobish stuff about getting the 10 posts.

Back then we were warring with the mods about the anti-noob thing. 

Yes, I have great memory. 

Btw, gud night


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Actually, I remember his first post was in OT. Some very noobish stuff about getting the 10 posts.
> 
> Back then we were warring with the mods about the anti-noob thing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lmao, goodnight sir


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 22, 2011)

hello from high school


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> hello from high school

Click to collapse



Screw high school! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> hello from high school

Click to collapse



hello from home 

@dev hey too


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hello from home
> 
> @dev hey too

Click to collapse



Hey Husam, what's going on?! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey Husam, what's going on?!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



nothing, just chilling killing 

wbu?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nothing, just chilling killing
> 
> wbu?

Click to collapse



Doing some work....being sad  The usual.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

Damn, TRIM is quick! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Damn, TRIM is quick!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



What happened? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> What happened?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Some "dev" posted a "I'm going to make this thread for free posts" thread. Not even a minute after it was instantly deleted 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Some "dev" posted a "I'm going to make this thread for free posts" thread. Not even a minute after it was instantly deleted
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Ahh I see. It would be useful to have a thread like this though, no more noobs randomly posting "I need my 10 posts, blah blah blah..."

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ahh I see. It would be useful to have a thread like this though, no more noobs randomly posting "I need my 10 posts, blah blah blah..."
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, the point of the 10 post limit is to learn, ask questions, and actually do useful things. If there wasn't a point to it there wouldn't be a limit and there would be no point in a thread.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey  Battery came today, Re-ordered yesterday, And now I have done something semi-useful for people 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=17776345#post17776345



Don't read, just thought I'd share though.. also.. 1.6Ghz Performance mode with everything turned on and full brightness ftw  


Hey again


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

You earn those 10 posts! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You earn those 10 posts!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Me? xD Why thanks


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Me? xD Why thanks

Click to collapse



So what's up dude? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  Battery came today, Re-ordered yesterday, And now I have done something semi-useful for people
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=17776345#post17776345
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



cool pics bro


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So what's up dude?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Making a quick app  Not sure if to post in Apps and Development  You?


husam666 said:


> cool pics bro

Click to collapse



Cheers  Phone pics, Decided to take some for once


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Making a quick app  Not sure if to post in Apps and Development  You?
> 
> 
> Cheers  Phone pics, Decided to take some for once

Click to collapse



lol, i felt like a kid when i went to the thread, looking at the pics and ignoring the text


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, i felt like a kid when i went to the thread, looking at the pics and ignoring the text

Click to collapse



 xD Figured most peeople would  Also went for food


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Making a quick app  Not sure if to post in Apps and Development  You?
> 
> 
> Cheers  Phone pics, Decided to take some for once

Click to collapse



What kinda app?  I'm just chilling, probably gonna get on SK later. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 22, 2011)

Look what I haz....
I won it from "The Gadget Gurus" on G+.
They (Mike Florio from the Gadget Gurus actually) did a review on the PowerSkin for the HTC Sensation and then gave it away on G+....
And I won!!
(I got it in da mail 2day)
Also Hi. 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What kinda app?  I'm just chilling, probably gonna get on SK later.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=17777732&postcount=45

Here 

Awesome, Might join you


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2011)

Guys, I'm messing with the universe balance, I'm trying safari, and I'm liking it and thinking about making it my primary browser  

also, hi bd


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Look what I haz....
> I won it from "The Gadget Gurus" on G+.
> They (Mike Florio from the Gadget Gurus actually) did a review on the PowerSkin for the HTC Sensation and then gave it away on G+....
> And I won!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, Awesome & Congrats 

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> Guys, I'm messing with the universe balance, I'm trying safari, and I'm liking it and thinking about making it my primary browser
> 
> also, hi bd

Click to collapse


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey again guys

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 22, 2011)

hey dd

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello:
DD
Rinzo
Husam
Max
BD
John
Twitch
Watt
Milad
M_T_M
David
Dexter
Sakai
Anyone i missed
And anyone lurking


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey, Awesome & Congrats
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------

Click to collapse



dude safari is the winner to me in the browsers war  
it's fast, stable doesn't crash on flash..etc

edit: hey dd and dave


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 22, 2011)

Ok, one thing. WTF is a ferret? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> dude safari is the winner to me in the browsers war
> it's fast, stable doesn't crash on flash..etc
> 
> edit: hey dd and dave

Click to collapse



where is husam and what have you done? 

hey dave 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> dude safari is the winner to me in the browsers war
> it's fast, stable doesn't crash on flash..etc
> 
> edit: hey dd and dave

Click to collapse



Eh... safari is ............. umm................how do i say.............

....................

...........................
...........................
........................
Utter crap apple !!!!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> where is husam and what have you done?
> 
> hey dave
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



idk  
let's just change the subject


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 22, 2011)

Holy Crap David! 
That's a looooong list of hellos.....
Hellllooooooooooooooooooooo to you then....
And:
Husam 
Maxey 
Watt 
Error 
Dd 
Milad 
And I can't remember the rest of that list. 
Sorry. 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Look what I haz....
> I won it from "The Gadget Gurus" on G+.
> They (Mike Florio from the Gadget Gurus actually) did a review on the PowerSkin for the HTC Sensation and then gave it away on G+....
> And I won!!
> ...

Click to collapse



You got another one?! Seriously?! Gives!!!!!! Dx

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey Max
@David, a ferret is a small mammal, kind of like a minx or a weasel. People do have then as pets. 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Look what I haz....
> I won it from "The Gadget Gurus" on G+.
> They (Mike Florio from the Gadget Gurus actually) did a review on the PowerSkin for the HTC Sensation and then gave it away on G+....
> And I won!!
> ...

Click to collapse



How much mAh is it? Me jelly   

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You got another one?! Seriously?! Gives!!!!!! Dx
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



its not a phone *insert noob video* :

you try my ap?Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=17777732&postcount=45
> 
> Here
> 
> Awesome, Might join you

Click to collapse



Maxey....so not funny. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 22, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> How much mAh is it? Me jelly
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



1500 it says 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey Max
> @David, a ferret is a small mammal, kind of like a minx or a weasel. People do have then as pets.
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I don't know what minx or weasel is either xD I'll just use Translate lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Maxey....so not funny.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



sorry  conan inspired me 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> its not a phone *insert noob video* :
> 
> you try my ap?Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well....that's what I get for not paying attention lol

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Well....that's what I get for not paying attention lol
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



aha either way its cool what she one 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 22, 2011)

Creeps.  hi!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 22, 2011)

Not another one. I won a Sedio case from Sprint like a few months ago and I won this two weeks ago. I enter EVERY SINGLE CONTEST I FIND. That's like four a week. I find them on Twitter, FB, G+ and lots of websites like TechCrunch ArsTechnica  LifeHacker.... I'm bound to win something at some point doing that.. ..and I did  

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 22, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> How much mAh is it? Me jelly
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



1500mAh 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey everyone, come to the quick puzzle thread and bombard Dirk with questions Mafia style.... I'm getting nowhere.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm on SK, no time for useless quizzes haha

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm on SK, no time for useless quizzes haha
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



xD 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 22, 2011)

Anyway....Only one moar month until da carnival ends!  (For Sparky! For me it ends Saturday cuz that is the last day of this season that I'll prolly work)
Yaaaaaaay!!
I'm gonna announce it in a "The Carnival Is Over" thread.... you all better post (doesn't have to be about the carnival,  just say hi or post pikturs of Spam) in mai Carnival Thread m'kay??   

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

Can I has battery? Jk  I'll post if you reply, deal? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm on SK, no time for useless quizzes haha
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Haha, but you have time to come here and write that

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Omnichron (Sep 22, 2011)

just had the most horrible nightmare last night. I was wearing stockings.. the works and laying on a bed. g** damn I gotta stop messing around.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Can I has battery? Jk  I'll post if you reply, deal?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



You mean for ur invinsible  Sensation that exists only in ur head???
Yeah....ummmmmm.....No. 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, but you have time to come here and write that
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Duh! Now get on 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 22, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> just had the most horrible nightmare last night. I was wearing stockings.. the works and laying on a bed. g** damn I gotta stop messing around.

Click to collapse



Stop huffing glue and you will be fine.... 
(I think)
I was JUST KIDDING btw. .... 
Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Stop huffing glue and you will be fine....
> (I think)
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



I likes the glue 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I likes the glue
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Did you ever make a paste/glue out of flour and water when you were little?
I did. 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Duh! Now get on
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I would if I could, but I can't so I won't... I'm at work if you would hurry up and port sk to android I would be on nowlol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Did you ever make a paste/glue out of flour and water when you were little?
> I did.
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



nice new profile pic 

---------- Post added at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Is that you in the avatar BD? If so...did not picture you blonde and young

Click to collapse



ur lagging behind dude, keep up


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Look what I haz....
> I won it from "The Gadget Gurus" on G+.
> They (Mike Florio from the Gadget Gurus actually) did a review on the PowerSkin for the HTC Sensation and then gave it away on G+....
> And I won!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice!!

You know u r really lucky winning cases and winning nice phones. 

Speaking of contests im trying to win this one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Maybe bd you can point some of your luck in my direction to win this


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Is that you in the avatar BD? If so...did not picture you blonde and young

Click to collapse



That is me. Yes. 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Nice!!
> 
> You know u r really lucky winning cases and winning nice phones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will make a wish that you win  
@MTM What did you picture me as?


Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> nice to make your acquaintance

Click to collapse



Pleased to make your acquaintance as well. 


Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 22, 2011)

Off to scholarship test. Wish mehs luckz

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> err.....not blonde for one and in your 40s maybe
> But let bygones be bygones BD....

Click to collapse



  40's?  
Okay, fine. You're forgiven....for now. 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Off to scholarship test. Wish mehs luckz
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



You haz all the luck I haz until the test is over and you getz in with BIG SCHOLARSHIP!.....And then David gets it so He wins a trip to (Las Vegas??? was it)

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Off to scholarship test. Wish mehs luckz
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



good luck maite


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Babydollll (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh well.. .. dead thread. Nite all. 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Sep 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Oh well.. .. dead thread. Nite all.

Click to collapse



The whole of xda seems to shut down when it's my bedtime.  Ah well.  Guess I'll sleep and then go to work again!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Oh well.. .. dead thread. Nite all.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



sweet dreams


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone on this dead thread?
I really like this new lw 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Anyone on this dead thread?
> I really like this new lw
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I am


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 23, 2011)

Baaaaaaaack from my test

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Baaaaaaaack from my test
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



welcome back dude


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Baaaaaaaack from my test
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



And how do you think it went?

---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> I am

Click to collapse



Good for you, never abandoning your post


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 23, 2011)

Me likey this new custom lock screen on CM 
BUT since the xda app won't let me upload a .png I can't show you. 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Baaaaaaaack from my test
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I can tell.. ...You did WELL!  

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Me likey this new custom lock screen on CM
> BUT since the xda app won't let me upload a .png I can't show you.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Then upload it to photobucket...duh.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey error, could you change my rank name please? L'Arma Segreta


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey error, could you change my rank name please? L'Arma Segreta

Click to collapse



I get 200ce in sk? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I get 200ce in sk?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



More like I take 200crowns off what you owe me


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> More like I take 200crowns off what you owe me

Click to collapse



More like...I don't owe you any more cr lol

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 23, 2011)

Morning guys. Show of hands; who's still up?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> More like...I don't owe you any more cr lol
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



oh, tough dealer eh.
Alright, on one condition, you change my rank name free of charge from now on


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning guys. Show of hands; who's still up?

Click to collapse



me me me me meeh!! 

good morning dude


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> oh, tough dealer eh.
> Alright, on one condition, you change my rank name free of charge from now on

Click to collapse



Only for the next 4 months 

Morning Sakai! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 23, 2011)

I see Hus, Dev, and DD (who I have no idea of his real name). 

Morning class. Shall we begin our lesson?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I see Hus, Dev, and DD (who I have no idea of his real name).
> 
> Morning class. Shall we begin our lesson?

Click to collapse



Just in 

What lesson teacher?  

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 23, 2011)

Today's lesson: How to deal with trolls.

Class, turn your D&D Monster Compendium rulebook to page 364.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Only for the next 4 months
> 
> Morning Sakai!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Half a year at least... you must owe me like 500ce still... you wanna pay that back... hmmm?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Today's lesson: How to deal with trolls.
> 
> Class, turn your D&D Monster Compendium rulebook to page 364.

Click to collapse



Sad truth: I like playing D&D.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Half a year at least... you must owe me like 500ce still... you wanna pay that back... hmmm?

Click to collapse



Deal  

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 23, 2011)

Trolls may be incapacitated by the usual means, but it's regenerative abilities make them troublesome monsters.

This is especially exacerbated when a small and low-levelled partay deal with a single tough troll as a boss.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Trolls may be incapacitated by the usual means, but it's regenerative abilities make them troublesome monsters.
> 
> This is especially exacerbated when a small and low-levelled partay deal with a single tough troll as a boss.

Click to collapse



Teacher, you need to give examples for us to fully understand. oh, and its Justin


----------



## RinZo (Sep 23, 2011)

Whats up lady and gents.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Teacher, you need to give examples for us to fully understand. oh, and its Justin

Click to collapse



I already done said this! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Whats up lady and gents.

Click to collapse



RinZo! What's up man? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I already done said this!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Say wha? 10char


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 23, 2011)

Well, RinZo. You are late to the class. You may remain standing through the rest of the class.

For the rest; here is an example.

Perhaps your partay was merely discussing the poor standards of hygiene of a "certain ex-Mafia" and of course, this buffoon decided to crash your partay and declaim:



			
				for lies! said:
			
		

> "Mafias are ghey"

Click to collapse



Hence, the partay must immediately and without hes_tit_ation such a person as a troll.


----------



## RinZo (Sep 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> RinZo! What's up man?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



WOOOORDDD!!


sakai4eva said:


> Well, RinZo. You are late to the class. You may remain standing through the rest of the class.
> 
> For the rest; here is an example.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Can I finish pooping before I stannd up?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

Well, professor...what exactly would we do to fight off a troll?

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, RinZo. You are late to the class. You may remain standing through the rest of the class.
> 
> For the rest; here is an example.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That last bit seemed a bit jumbled. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Sep 23, 2011)

What did I miss??


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> WOOOORDDD!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can I finish pooping before I stannd up?

Click to collapse



No, you may not. Since you have little to no sense of hygiene, you will stand ON. THE. TABLE.

And I shall post this picture to Facebook, and tag your parents. They shall either be proud, or completely ashamed of their remarkable achievements in raising a child. Knowing them, however, they'd be drunk. I know. I spiked their drinks. 

Now, where was I?

Yes, trolls. So we have dealt with the identification of said troll. Now, dealing with trolls, is simple.

You begin by reducing their hit points to zero in order to incapacitate them. There are, no doubt, various methods of doing so.

Firstly, is to bash them to death with a blunt weapon. Appropriate use of CAPS LOCK should already be second nature to you.

Secondly, is to make use of instruments of cutting remarks. Pointing out the sarcasm and irony in their arguments, subtly pointing out their foolishness, etc. should be in your _arse_nal.

Thirdly, is to use ranged and/or piercing weapons. Stab them through their hearts with insight into their pitiful and baseless existence. Accusations of their near-morbid obesity, lack of personal hygiene, and the various negative qualities of their mother (biological or otherwise) are good examples.

Last, but not least, is the use of magical meme. Use of foreveralone.jpg, futuramafrynotsure.jpg and the like are very powerful and profound attacks into their psyche. If they lack the resistance, most will simply run into the corner and hide (or complain to mods, as it may be). However, the use of magic is limited to those of the magically humorous nature (like myself) as preparation must be made beforehand. A large collection of funny pictures, access to the Grimoire of memegenerator.net (as well as knowledge of its proper use), or remarkably powerful use of Google-fu Necromancy is necessary. A final warning; overuse of magic will anger the gods and may result in her "Bold-Red-ing" you to near-death.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

Morning everyone 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



*SLAP*

For sleeping in class. And now I'm busy with work.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> *SLAP*
> 
> For sleeping in class. And now I'm busy with work.

Click to collapse



Real school > antitroll fighting class  

Sorry professor, them's the works. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 23, 2011)

getting paid > everything else


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 23, 2011)

Morning everyone. Not feeling dor good today....

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning everyone. Not feeling dor good today....
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Best of wishes my friend, I hope you feel well soon.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> getting paid > everything else

Click to collapse



Why do you think I'm going to school? Sh!ts and giggles? Nah haha

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 23, 2011)

What that? Drink some moar coffee? I think I willlll. Blau blau, 2 1/2cups later and I feel like I don't give 21/2 f#cks about anything. But seriously Fallout 3, y u go and make mee reinstall you and decide to finish you last night therefore making me only have 2 hours of sleep??? 
Oh, hey guys, didn't see you there,, mind mind is on a mind f#ck today, gunna get sum moar coffee and a energy drink later me thinks
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 23, 2011)

Don't over do it dd

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

Too much caffeine is killer DD 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah ik, I'm a little more awakish now and reconsidering the moar coffee, but will still need that Nos later today so how are you guys today? Also I had forgotten how good fallout was, shame it doesn't have multiplayer side note: I can now run it on the highest graphic settings since upgrading to windows 7

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah ik, I'm a little more awakish now and reconsidering the moar coffee, but will still need that Nos later today so how are you guys today? Also I had forgotten how good fallout was, shame it doesn't have multiplayer side note: I can now run it on the highest graphic settings since upgrading to windows 7
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I'm home sick. Had a chrons flare this morning and still not feeling well. :/

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I'm home sick. Had a chrons flare this morning and still not feeling well. :/
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Aww man, that sucks. Well at least you have your meds again. Hope ya get better quick

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

'Evening people


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 23, 2011)

It's not evening yet noob!!
/notknowingabouttimezones
Hi  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> It's not evening yet noob!!
> /notknowingabouttimezones
> Hi
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



14 minutes and it will ?


----------



## T.C.P (Sep 23, 2011)

Morning amigos 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## T.C.P (Sep 23, 2011)

Who has Facebook? Pm me 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 23, 2011)

@husam Hey, kinda off-topic but I sent you a friend request on fb. I already added Max so you will know it's me 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Who has Facebook? Pm me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



sup erick, i do, it's in my info on xda



idavid_ said:


> @husam Hey, kinda off-topic but I sent you a friend request on fb. I already added Max so you will know it's me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yeah i got it, but anyways, my account may die soon, i troll a lot there and f4gs get mad and report me, i got a warning a few minutes ago


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah i got it, but anyways, my account may die soon, i troll a lot there and f4gs get mad and report me, i got a warning a few minutes ago

Click to collapse



Then let's troll together  But I shall use my second account, I don't want that one deleted 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## T.C.P (Sep 23, 2011)

Xda app y u no let me click link! !!!

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Not me..hence you get no PM from me

Click to collapse



-_-
seriously dude? -_-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> PROBLEM?

Click to collapse



nope 
that was just so lame


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nope
> that was just so lame

Click to collapse



Indeed  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Lame seems to be my third last name and proud of it ....now you punks make with the funnies...I'm bored

Click to collapse



go to the dev forums and troll noobs 

be back later guise


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ohai.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## T.C.P (Sep 23, 2011)

Mtm I'm not scared of u. Behind the machoness, though guy, troll mod, theirs is a sensitive young human being who loves cats so  

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ohai.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



hi watt 
how's it going?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey guys. Just came to say I finished watching Black Swan. Wicked sick movie. Gonna cry myself to sleep. 

Good night.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey guys. Just came to say I finished watching Black Swan. Wicked sick movie. Gonna cry myself to sleep.
> 
> Good night.

Click to collapse



should I consider watching it?

also good night


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> should I consider watching it?
> 
> also good night

Click to collapse



I didn't watch the whole thing but from what I saw, it's just... Ugh. I wouldn't recommend

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (Sep 23, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Mtm I'm not scared of u. Behind the machoness, though guy, troll mod, theirs is a sensitive young human being who loves cats so
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, inside the sensitive human being lurks a sociopath with a heart of stone that pumps ice-water through his veins... who eats kittens for breakfast and chews on razor blades, just for fun.

A man with eyes so cold that even Medusa dare not look into them. A man so incredibly brutal that _he_ eats the _zombies_ brains.

And his 'friends' are mean. 

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 23, 2011)

You should if you'd like to see Natalie Portman and Mila Kunis getting in on. Like lesbians.

TRM told me it was required watching, so, here I am, homework finished. 

I cringed like a little girl every 15 minutes.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 23, 2011)

mtm aww lol 


hey
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> mtm aww lol
> 
> 
> hey
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hey max

happy friday dirk

i think im not gonna watch it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello:
Watt
Error
BD
DD
Dexter
David
Husam
Sakai
Rinzo
Dirk
Max
M_T_M
John
Erick
TRM
Anyone i missed 
Anyone lurking


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> Watt
> Error
> BD
> ...

Click to collapse



do you have those names on your clip board  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey max
> 
> happy friday dirk
> 
> i think im not gonna watch it

Click to collapse



xD hey : D whats up? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

seriously stop the long useless lists


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> seriously stop the long useless lists

Click to collapse



Who pissed in your cheerios this morning hus?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Who pissed in your cheerios this morning hus?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



nobody lol


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nobody lol

Click to collapse



Then why be the grouch?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Then why be the grouch?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I just hate the long useless list of names, it reminds me of teletubbies


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I just hate the long useless list of names, it reminds me of teletubbies

Click to collapse



Having never watched teletubbies... like most people this age, how does it remind you of them?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Having never watched teletubbies... like most people this age, how does it remind you of them?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



they go like, they say hi the same way that david does


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> they go like, they say hi the same way that david does

Click to collapse



Maybe the telatubies are copying David? Ever think of that? So I think it's time you broke some teletubie kneecaps like a true Mafia member

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 23, 2011)

Pssht..May I have your attention please, your attention please Pssh, Would the real Husam Younis please stand up 

Eminem>The other things you listen to


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> do you have those names on your clip board
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



LOL no 

I just remember all of them everyday


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL no
> 
> I just remember all of them everyday

Click to collapse



xD fair enough dude


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Pssht..May I have your attention please, your attention please Pssh, Would the real Husam Younis please stand up
> 
> Eminem>The other things you listen to

Click to collapse



no, im relaxed this way


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, im relaxed this way

Click to collapse



He is  You know it, But watch this one, It's funny


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> He is  You know it, But watch this one, It's funny

Click to collapse



i know that one 

in other news, now i have 4 bars of thx


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i know that one
> 
> in other news, now i have 4 bars of thx

Click to collapse



in other news Im 15 off , And I would have more than you if it wasnt for cough667cough


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> in other news Im 15 off , And I would have more than you if it wasnt for cough667cough

Click to collapse



oh you mean the person i helped to develop a rom?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oh you mean the person i helped to develop a rom?

Click to collapse



Umm, Cough yes that one 

Sorry I seem to have an internet cold


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Umm, Cough yes that one
> 
> Sorry I seem to have an internet cold

Click to collapse



get well soon


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> get well soon

Click to collapse






Also this video is hillarious, I'm serious here, watch it all the way through.. even if you think its a bit geee four why  lmao


----------



## nyan (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Also this video is hillarious, I'm serious here, watch it all the way through.. even if you think its a bit geee four why  lmao

Click to collapse



WTF happened to the music industry


----------



## nyan (Sep 23, 2011)

That's what happened to the industry.


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WTF happened to the music industry

Click to collapse



I can't get that song out of my head now. Lolz

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I can't get that song out of my head now. Lolz
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



listen to the other song, without me eminem, it will go


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 23, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I can't get that song out of my head now. Lolz
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm sexy and I know it... Wiggle wiggle wiggle yeah wiggle wiigle wiggle lmao 

Also lmao @Nyan xDXD

Hey


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm sexy and I know it... Wiggle wiggle wiggle yeah wiggle wiigle wiggle lmao
> 
> Also lmao @Nyan xDXD
> 
> Hey

Click to collapse



here max, listen to this


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> listen to the other song, without me eminem, it will go

Click to collapse



Already did that... 
But this one is still the best  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39YUXIKrOFk&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 23, 2011)

'Hus  it's alright  My library is mainly rap.. Or dubstep.. Or any of that however


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

My main library is rock \m/

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## RinZo (Sep 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Hus  it's alright  My library is mainly rap.. Or dubstep.. Or any of that however

Click to collapse



YEeeaaaahhh.


Although I hate mainstream rap.  I listen to mostly underground Hip-Hop.  I love dubstep.


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> My main library is rock \m/
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



+1 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> My main library is rock \m/
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Hey dude  You see the video?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Hus  it's alright  My library is mainly rap.. Or dubstep.. Or any of that however

Click to collapse



okay dude


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 23, 2011)

Dub step and metal

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> YEeeaaaahhh.
> 
> 
> Although I hate mainstream rap.  I listen to mostly underground Hip-Hop.  I love dubstep.

Click to collapse



Eminem? He's Hiphop/Rap , He's good


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Eminem? He's Hiphop/Rap , He's good

Click to collapse



Eminem is the ****!!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

the only rap/hip-hop that I listen to is eminem


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Eminem is the ****!!

Click to collapse



Eminem!  

Thread... Nearly dead?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the only rap/hip-hop that I listen to is eminem

Click to collapse



What about Dr. Dre or Ice Cube?

I also like:
NAS
Wu-Tang Clan
D12

And others i forgot.


----------



## RinZo (Sep 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> What about Dr. Dre or Ice Cube?
> 
> I also like:
> NAS
> ...

Click to collapse



Wutang clan aint nuttin to Eff wit!!


I love the wu


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> What about Dr. Dre or Ice Cube?
> 
> I also like:
> NAS
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not much into rap, I only like eminem because I'm racist


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Wutang clan aint nuttin to Eff wit!!
> 
> 
> I love the wu

Click to collapse



Hey rinzo 

Haven't seen u that active lately. 

How u been?

Guys if u havent noticed ive been giving free thanks.

Post something i like and ill thank it.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm not much into rap, I only like eminem because I'm racist

Click to collapse



Lmao xDXD That's fair nough


----------



## RinZo (Sep 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm not much into rap, I only like eminem because I'm racist

Click to collapse



I hate rap too.  I like hip hop.

@dave.  I've been lurking around in the shadows


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 23, 2011)

@ Rinzo look what just came on slacker :


----------



## RinZo (Sep 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> @ Rinzo look what just came on slacker :

Click to collapse



Hahahaha that's AWESOME.  CALLED IT!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I hate rap too.  I like hip hop.
> 
> @dave.  I've been lurking around in the shadows

Click to collapse



Bands that are hip-hop? 

What hip-hop bands u like?


----------



## RinZo (Sep 23, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You know nothing about the Wu boys ....that's old school stuff there

Click to collapse



Haha I know a bit about the killa bees


----------



## RinZo (Sep 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Bands that are hip-hop?
> 
> What hip-hop bands u like?

Click to collapse



Bands? haha.  I could make a pretty long list of groups/MCs that I like.

---------- Post added at 01:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Ol' dirty bastard FTW !!!!

Click to collapse



May he rest in peace.

---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey dude  You see the video?

Click to collapse



No, I was busy getting some treats meant for me  

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 23, 2011)

Going out to wendys 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No, I was busy getting some treats meant for me
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Sweet  Hello, again , It's hillarious btw and SK Later?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet  Hello, again , It's hillarious btw and SK Later?

Click to collapse



Hell yeah!  Just got some work I have to finish.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet  Hello, again , It's hillarious btw and SK Later?

Click to collapse



ill see if I can actually get on with you guys for once

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## RinZo (Sep 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hell yeah!  Just got some work I have to finish.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Work is over-rated


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hell yeah!  Just got some work I have to finish.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Sweet  Tyt dude 


watt9493 said:


> ill see if I can actually get on with you guys for once
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Try


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet  Tyt dude
> 
> 
> Try

Click to collapse



I'm not home yet....besides, I can multitask  

You totally should Watt. We'll relentlessly call you a noob for hours.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Work is over-rated

Click to collapse



But money isn't. Anything for the mighty dollar lol 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## RinZo (Sep 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> But money isn't. Anything for the mighty dollar lol
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Haha you're right I was only joking.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Haha you're right I was only joking.

Click to collapse



I know  I enjoy witty banter. Makes me feel truly invested in a conversation.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Going out to wendys
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Bring me back a large frosty and some fries to go with it.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Bring me back a large frosty and some fries to go with it.

Click to collapse



And a triple baconator! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> And a triple baconator!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I stop liking the baconator after the changed there type of bacon and got rid of the jalapeno baconator 


Ultimate Bacon Cheeseburger FTW.


----------



## RinZo (Sep 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Bring me back a large frosty and some fries to go with it.

Click to collapse



I love to dip my fries into my frosty.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I love to dip my fries into my frosty.

Click to collapse



I know right so good!!! 

My GF thought it was weird and gross then she tried it and now she is hooked.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I stop liking the baconator after the changed there type of bacon and got rid of the jalapeno baconator
> 
> 
> Ultimate Bacon Cheeseburger FTW.

Click to collapse



They did what?!?!?!?!  

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm going to start feeding my cat with cheezburgers  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> They did what?!?!?!?!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



The changed to apple smoked bacon and it isnt as good as the old bacon they use to have, it offset the flavor. And the only had the jalapeno baconator for like 4 months and they took it away!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I'm going to start feeding my cat with cheezburgers
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Then you're going to eat your cat?! I would...

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 23, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I'm going to start feeding my cat with cheezburgers
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That is going to be one fat lazy cat.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> And a triple baconator!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Only going for a single today. Not really that hungry

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Only going for a single today. Not really that hungry
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I'm starving, I haven't eaten all day today  My fat body can't handle that.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm starving, I haven't eaten all day today  My fat body can't handle that.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Be a man!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Be a man!!

Click to collapse



Be American!! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Be American!!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



But hes not


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> But hes not

Click to collapse



So? Get the American mentality. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So? Get the American mentality.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



he never will


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> he never will

Click to collapse



....42.  

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Be American!!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



never!

unless you have a way to make it easy for me to get an american passport


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> never!
> 
> unless you have a way to make it easy for me to get an american passport

Click to collapse



Ever heard of smuggling? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Ever heard of smuggling?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



yes, but im not... F***ing xda rules 

lol jk

but i will be illegal then


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes, but im not... F***ing xda rules
> 
> lol jk
> 
> but i will be illegal then

Click to collapse



...we'll find a way to get you here  

Don't worry about it. We're in a mafia, familia looks out for familia.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 23, 2011)

Err, Wanna make a Guild? And do Lockdown guild games ?  I'll chip in just above half xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm sad that i got paid yesterday and today i paid rent and the electric bill and now i have like no money 

And i have all these concerts to go too and i have 75 buck to my name 

and i have to drive to phoenix twice within 5 days of 2 concerts= More gas needed 

I HATE BILLS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> ...we'll find a way to get you here
> 
> Don't worry about it. We're in a mafia, familia looks out for familia.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



lol
thx for making me feel better


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes, but im not... F***ing xda rules
> 
> lol jk
> 
> but i will be illegal then

Click to collapse



We apparently have halal food here now 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## RinZo (Sep 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I'm sad that i got paid yesterday and today i paid rent and the electric bill and now i have like no money
> 
> And i have all these concerts to go too and i have 75 buck to my name
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man I hate bills too.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I'm sad that i got paid yesterday and today i paid rent and the electric bill and now i have like no money
> 
> And i have all these concerts to go too and i have 75 buck to my name
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sell crack?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Err, Wanna make a Guild? And do Lockdown guild games ?  I'll chip in just above half xD

Click to collapse



I stays devoted to my guild. They are some powerful mofos lol

Why don't you try and get into my guild? 

@Husam, y u down in the dumps? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Man I hate bills too.

Click to collapse



I just hate the electric bill right now since its summer is more then double then what i usually pay for it. Its usually 30-40 bucks a month and now its 112-130 a month cause i need air in this hot hell hole!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I stays devoted to my guild. They are some powerful mofos lol
> 
> Why don't you try and get into my guild?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay  BEcause i dont know how


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 23, 2011)

Ffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu- facebook  They deleted my second account and on my third one they don't let me send friend requests to some people 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Okay  BEcause i dont know how

Click to collapse



Ask them if you can join? They invites you? You in guilds?....PROFIT!!!!

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 23, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu- facebook  They deleted my second account and on my third one they don't let me send friend requests to some people
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



They're too busy dealing with the likes of you rather then improving the app. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Sell crack?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



PSSHH ya right, selling drugs of any kind just end up badly. I had a bad experience with one of my best friends selling just weed and now hes in jail for 25+ years. It wasn't just the selling of weed it was shootings and what not. Drugs are bad MMM Kay.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Ask them if you can join? They invites you? You in guilds?....PROFIT!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



But thte only person I know in that guild is u?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 23, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> PSSHH ya right, selling drugs of any kind just end up badly. I had a bad experience with one of my best friends selling just weed and now hes in jail for 25+ years. It wasn't just the selling of weed it was shootings and what not. Drugs are bad MMM Kay.

Click to collapse



Ik a lot of people that sell some form of drug IN SCHOOL. Last week they found 3 crack rocks in the locker room

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> But thte only person I know in that guild is u?

Click to collapse



The only person I knew on the guild before I joined was...no one 

Plus, you know Tengu and Oroboros. They helped us kill the jk.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The only person I knew on the guild before I joined was...no one
> 
> Plus, you know Tengu and Oroboros. They helped us kill the jk.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



They were in your guild? Ahh 


Also Same, Someone was inviting everyone they saw, they saw me


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> They were in your guild? Ahh
> 
> 
> Also Same, Someone was inviting everyone they saw, they saw me

Click to collapse



That wasn't the case for me. We don't have a whole crap ton of members. Just 5. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That wasn't the case for me. We don't have a whole crap ton of members. Just 5.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Fair enough then I see why you stay.. I have 40 D:


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu- facebook  They deleted my second account and on my third one they don't let me send friend requests to some people
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lmao

happens a lot, im always dealing with "add me I'm blocked" in groups that i admin


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Fair enough then I see why you stay.. I have 40 D:

Click to collapse



That's crazy! We are a small elite group that pwns face. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's crazy! We are a small elite group that pwns face.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Well guess what now! I'm in a Guild of 1.. Like a baawse  It'ss probably  stay 1 too


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Well guess what now! I'm in a Guild of 1.. Like a baawse  It'ss probably  stay 1 too

Click to collapse



What's it called? 

Invite Watt to your guild. And DD 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Well guess what now! I'm in a Guild of 1.. Like a baawse  It'ss probably  stay 1 too

Click to collapse



baws = balls

bauce = boss


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> baws = balls
> 
> bauce = boss

Click to collapse



No...Bawls = balls.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No...Bawls = balls.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



trust me it's baws


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> trust me it's baws

Click to collapse



Trust me, trust no one.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What's it called?
> 
> Invite Watt to your guild. And DD
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I kinda fvcked up with the name so it's umm... Jelly   Eh


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Trust me, trust no one.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Trust me. Im from teh interwebz

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I kinda fvcked up with the name so it's umm... Jelly   Eh

Click to collapse









Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



xD also Ima buy a 5* sword.. Wht to go for.. hmm


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone know of a tool i can use to make a bookmark have commands and make it do something specific? 

For example:

I want to take a link and make a formula to make it know what type of link it is then will add something on the end..


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD also Ima buy a 5* sword.. Wht to go for.. hmm

Click to collapse



Gran Faust.

@Dave, not sure. I don't really understand what you're trying to explain lol

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Gran Faust.
> 
> @Dave, not sure. I don't really understand what you're trying to explain lol
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Thought so, Will suit jelly too, But shame its not in the auction


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Thought so, Will suit jelly too, But shame its not in the auction

Click to collapse



How much stuff did you get?! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> How much stuff did you get?!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



9500 CE, and now have 450,000 crowns and 1000 CEi nned to control my spenindg, I was saving up aswell and was like meh it wont hurt


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 24, 2011)

Well i guess im trying to make a javascript 

Im going to read and ask my programmer friend and see if he can throw me some ideas.

Basically im trying to take a bookmark which allows me to watch a videozer movie on a different site to avoid watch times and im trying to add the ability to make it work for videobb and megaupload.

Cause the site does those things...

I emailed the site developer and haven't heard anything so i guess im trying to take it into my own hands. but i need a script.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What's it called?
> 
> Invite Watt to your guild. And DD
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I'm in a guild... but if Max chose a awesome name I would be tempted to join for a position of authority of course

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'm in a guild... but if Max chose a awesome name I would be tempted to join for a position of authority of course
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



come on now!


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 24, 2011)

MOrnin' guys

zzzzzz


----------



## husam666 (Sep 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> MOrnin' guys
> 
> zzzzzz

Click to collapse



morning dude


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 24, 2011)

still sleepy... fsk...


----------



## Omnichron (Sep 24, 2011)

Don Husam 666... what do I do? I'm having night mares about wearing stocking and the works. It has shaken me to the core. I am 1000% full bloodied American grade AA beef. how could thid be? I await you most gracious advice Dob Husam 666,, like a child eagerly waits for the autumn!  *grovesl* at fee t of Don Husamm 666.I'll spit and shine yer shoes to Mr Don Husam! It's on the Hause!


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 24, 2011)

Again....for the THOUSANDTH time...HUSAM isn't the Don! 

Instead of being worried about those horrible cross dressing dreams you're having maybe you should be more worried about the memory loss that you have.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## Omnichron (Sep 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> *Gli Sviluppatori di banane Family Official thread*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't hussam 666 I by no means willingly intrude in you break. I was wondering about my dream last night> What Do I do? I can get women pregnant almost instantly by just looking at them. Than's how manly I am, but lately Ive been having nightmares about stocking and the works, with laying on the bed. I'm very depressed Don Hussam!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2011)

Lmao at the whole convo there, not sire what to do 


'Morning 

---------- Post added at 10:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------

You know your music is too loud when the floor round the house starts to wobble... xD


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 24, 2011)

Max is foreveralone  Hi

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## nyan (Sep 24, 2011)

WHAT HAPPENED TO TWITCH? HE WAS ALWAYS SUCH A FANTASTIC RANDOM GUY

BTW Guess what this is for!


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 24, 2011)

Now I'm foreveralone  In other news,I was bored, so I made this xD






Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 24, 2011)

nyan said:


> WHAT HAPPENED TO TWITCH? HE WAS ALWAYS SUCH A FANTASTIC RANDOM GUY
> 
> BTW Guess what this is for!

Click to collapse



Um... What?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## nyan (Sep 24, 2011)

my login details for something


----------



## husam666 (Sep 24, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> Don Husam 666... what do I do? I'm having night mares about wearing stocking and the works. It has shaken me to the core. I am 1000% full bloodied American grade AA beef. how could thid be? I await you most gracious advice Dob Husam 666,, like a child eagerly waits for the autumn!  *grovesl* at fee t of Don Husamm 666.I'll spit and shine yer shoes to Mr Don Husam! It's on the Hause!

Click to collapse



someone watches too much godfather and mafia movies, and why did you tell everyone about your nightmares??

My advice to you: be a man! and stop crying like a little baby 

and I'm not the don


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 24, 2011)

nyan said:


> my login details for something

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, telling your password to everyone is a very good idea 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 24, 2011)

To everyone: come on Skype. Something hilarious happened today and I have to tell you but I don't want to do here xD 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> To everyone: come on Skype. Something hilarious happened today and I have to tell you but I don't want to do here xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



okie dokie


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 24, 2011)

Applying for a job at wal mart -.-

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Applying for a job at wal mart -.-
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I highly doubt that will be any better than your old job

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Applying for a job at wal mart -.-
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



better than nothing


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> To everyone: come on Skype. Something hilarious happened today and I have to tell you but I don't want to do here xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What's your Skype contact?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> What's your Skype contact?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Pm 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I highly doubt that will be any better than your old job
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



well im not making the food. and i dont have the same boss. so thats 100% better


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> well im not making the food. and i dont have the same boss. so thats 100% better

Click to collapse



GL then. 
And hi. 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> GL then.
> And hi.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



hey girl, what's up?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 24, 2011)

Morning.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Morning.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



wtf is with the title?? 

lol


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wtf is with the title??

Click to collapse



That noob that keeps talking about his stupid dreams keeps calling you don. Can't you read?! And you're NOT don. He even quoted the op that had MY name in it!  Nubs.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi Husam(yes ur first)
Hi Error 
Hi ????

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Husam(yes ur first)
> Hi Error
> Hi ????
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse




Howdy  How are you feeling? Better I hope.
Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Husam(yes ur first)
> Hi Error
> Hi ????
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



yay lol

how are you today miss?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2011)

Bump  @hus, Your Sig is mucked up? Is that a glitch on my end.. or?

Also what was that thing david was saying was funny, also I have a fisheye lense for my phone


----------



## husam666 (Sep 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Bump  @hus, Your Sig is mucked up? Is that a glitch on my end.. or?
> 
> Also what was that thing david was saying was funny, also I have a fisheye lense for my phone

Click to collapse



no it's supposed to be like that


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 24, 2011)

*posts to say hi*

Hi guys! And babydoll

*quickly runs to the exit.... Many stuff to do today...limited xda time... Will post later...*

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> *posts to say hi*
> 
> Hi guys! And babydoll
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



later dude


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 24, 2011)

View attachment 729692
U like?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 729692
> U like?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Nice  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes. Error, I'm feeling better. Thank you for asking. How are you doing? 
@Husam  my brother from another mother.. ...how goes it? 
And for the rest of ya....  pipsqueak has a pretzel she would like to throw at you. 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> *posts to say hi*
> 
> Hi guys! And babydoll
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dexter! Still deep under the sea, I see...  

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 729692
> U like?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Looks sick bro


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks guys

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. Error, I'm feeling better. Thank you for asking. How are you doing?
> @Husam  my brother from another mother.. ...how goes it?
> And for the rest of ya....  pipsqueak has a pretzel she would like to throw at you.
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



it goes good sis 

always feels good to see you happy


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Dexter! Still deep under the sea, I see...
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah... My last weekend to a vacation spot... And my last sumner swim...  and all that because of wine.... You see every year we produce wine.. so we have to come every September here and fill the barrels and lots of other stuff

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey 

if anyone is interested, Fisheye lens

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1275660

---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 24, 2011)

I want that lens

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I want that lens
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



£8, not bad, Damn I forgot to put the price on .. Eh 

hey


----------



## RinZo (Sep 24, 2011)

Sup ya'll!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2011)

'Sup Rinzo, Found eminem dubstep on tpb earlier.. xD Awesome


----------



## RinZo (Sep 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Sup Rinzo, Found eminem dubstep on tpb earlier.. xD Awesome

Click to collapse



Oh nice!.  check out newgrounds.  They have some dubstep made by the users its pretty good.  You can DL it right from the site.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Oh nice!.  check out newgrounds.  They have some dubstep made by the users its pretty good.  You can DL it right from the site.

Click to collapse



Cheers I'll check it out


----------



## nyan (Sep 24, 2011)

nyan just posted warez on this thread
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=17833535#post17833535
its time to report him people!"


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 24, 2011)

nyan said:


> nyan just posted warez on this thread
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=17833535#post17833535
> its time to report him people!"

Click to collapse



You want to report yourself?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> You want to report yourself?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



fail eh 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> fail eh
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Unless... You know

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Unless... You know
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



xD ah yes,. 


did you speak to dan?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD ah yes,.
> 
> 
> did you speak to dan?
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, not yet. I'll try to add him (I use my twitter account rarely)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Nope, not yet. I'll try to add him (I use my twitter account rarely)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



sweet okay, you don't even need to ads him, just type it xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> sweet okay, you don't even need to ads him, just type it xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well I forgot how twitter works  I'm not sure if I ever knew lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Well I forgot how twitter works  I'm not sure if I ever knew lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



xD type @PARTAYDan then your message 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 24, 2011)

My girlfriends sister is here. I hate her. She steals sh!t all the time.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My girlfriends sister is here. I hate her. She steals sh!t all the time.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



xD hey unlucky

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD type @PARTAYDan then your message
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Done  I hope he sees it

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Done  I hope he sees it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



sweet nyan pmed me btw

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> sweet nyan pmed me btw
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol, saying what? Nd heey Mafia

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, saying what? Nd heey Mafia
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



xD Saying he has no other account.. and stuff  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2011)

also check out my lens thread in accessories I don't want out to die D: 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2011)

why does this thread keep dying  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> why does this thread keep dying
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Idk... Nobody has anything to say, I guess 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## nyan (Sep 24, 2011)

This account is still alive.
What shall I do?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Idk... Nobody has anything to say, I guess
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 

up to you mr.nyan

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 24, 2011)

nyan said:


> This account is still alive.
> What shall I do?

Click to collapse



Go insult mods

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Go insult mods
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



xD xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyan (Sep 24, 2011)

which mods?


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Go insult mods
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



He insulted MikeChannon lol  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> why does this thread keep dying
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sorry Max, I'm at work still so I can't post much. Also sorry I didn't make it on sk last night. I fell asleep at like 930.lmao

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## nyan (Sep 24, 2011)

yeah i found that thread, and did that 
now nyan will get banned


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> He insulted MikeChannon lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



where? lmao

@dd ah fair enough dude  and dw about it 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> where? lmao
> 
> @dd ah fair enough dude  and dw about it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Here 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1051817 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Here
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1051817
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



cheers

lol 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyan (Sep 24, 2011)

hey whats been happening, that wasnt me at all
who did this to my reputation?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2011)

nyan said:


> hey whats been happening, that wasnt me at all
> who did this to my reputation?

Click to collapse



we do not know sorry

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 24, 2011)

nyan said:


> hey whats been happening, that wasnt me at all
> who did this to my reputation?

Click to collapse



Your alterego!  Quick! Before the schizophrenia kicks in again, take a fork and get that bastard out of your ear through your ear canal 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 24, 2011)

My apologies M_T_M, or were you referring to the other members? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> My apologies M_T_M, or were you referring to the other members?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



he was, and the person who has nyans account apologies on behalf of everyone here
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> He insulted MikeChannon lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ahaha,, are you kidding?XD

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> he was, and the person who has nyans account apologies on behalf of everyone here
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Guys, you seriously have to stop doing stupid stuff...I would like to keep this thread. And not have it closed down. 

Any who...pm me Max and explain what's going on? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2011)

will do

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 24, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You know what.....this dumb games will not be allowed here. First one gone!!! Inciting other members to do stupid things is a good way to get banned .
> Last and only warning mafia...

Click to collapse



Inciting? It's like telling a firstgrader to swear but ok mtm, we shall abide by teh rule's

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> will do
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Cheers buddy. 

@DD, hey dude. What's up? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2011)

done

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 24, 2011)

I think he got banned because of this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1051817[ 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (Sep 24, 2011)

I have no idea what's going on here, and perhaps my comments are misplaced and  will be unwelcome..i dunno... But i will say that i consider most of you my friends and would hate to see any of you getting banned from this forum.

I know it seems cool to push the boundaries sometimes but OT probably isn't the place to do it. We all step out of line sometimes, myself included..and i think the mods have been extremely patient about some of _my_ drunken ramblings..but let's make sure we show them the respect they deserve at all times? God knows they've earned it!

I've had some of the best times of my life, and some of the best laughs, hanging around here. None of that would be possible without you guys so i'd like to think that we'll all still be here five years from now doing the same!

Sorry if i'm intruding, unleash the dogs if you feel it necessary!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Cheers buddy.
> 
> @DD, hey dude. What's up?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Hey man, putting corn silage in the silo. How bout you?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2011)

nicely said dirk  hopefully 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 24, 2011)

What's going on here guys? I kinda missed you these 5 hours ... 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks dirk buddy! 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm to lazy to type on phone sorry


but hey dex 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## RinZo (Sep 24, 2011)

too much drama fo yo mama


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm to lazy to type on phone sorry
> 
> 
> but hey dex
> ...

Click to collapse



Why is it every time i try to quote u my xda app breaks?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 24, 2011)

hello again people


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Why is it every time i try to quote u my xda app breaks?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



sorry D:

hey hus

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey max
Husam
Watt
Rinzo
?? Forgot someone?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 24, 2011)

You know you're welcome any time dude. Even if you're not giving heart warming speeches 

I feel the same way. So good show chap, good show.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## RinZo (Sep 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey max
> Husam
> Watt
> Rinzo
> ...

Click to collapse



What's cookin dexter?

and Dirk is the man!


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> What's cookin dexter?
> 
> and Dirk is the man!

Click to collapse



Enjoying my 48 hour spotify premium trial  its awesome!

And... Yeah
Seems I forgot dirk and error.... Sorry guys  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Why is it every time i try to quote u my xda app breaks?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Because you should use Tapatalk 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (Sep 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You know you're welcome any time dude. Even if you're not giving heart warming speeches
> 
> I feel the same way. So good show chap, good show.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Lol, yeah... the speeches are getting out of control! 

Somebody should confiscate my keyboard once i've passed the Vodka point-of-no-return! 

Anyway, love and respect to all! Have a great weekend.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Because you should use Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey David! Where were you hiding? Damn tapatalk....... 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 24, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Lol, yeah... the speeches are getting out of control!
> 
> Somebody should confiscate my keyboard once i've passed the Vodka point-of-no-return!
> 
> Anyway, love and respect to all! Have a great weekend.

Click to collapse



You too my friend  .... Eagerly awaiting your drunken speeches.. 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey David! Where were you hiding? Damn tapatalk.......
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



I was lurking 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I was lurking
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



LOL XD

Edit: feeling kinda sleepy.... C ya 2 moro fellas.... 


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## rr5678 (Sep 25, 2011)

bye         .


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sk tonight anyone?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 25, 2011)

I was already on and off. Text me next time you want to go on.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 25, 2011)

Morning all

Not so good though, as something happened with my IMAP email account and lost 80% of my emails  and between them, was my universitys account and psw....  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Not so good though, as something happened with my IMAP email account and lost 80% of my emails  and between them, was my universitys account and psw....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn, bad luck dude. Were they important?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Damn, bad luck dude. Were they important?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Most of them no, fortunately....but the universitys one was.... I'm so happy i finally found them  they somehow got deleted from the server, so I couldn't get them on phone. I'm soo lucky I had saved them on Outlook 

(I completely forgot to check there XD I almost never use it)

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 25, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> bye         .

Click to collapse



whats up dude?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> whats up dude?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey max!
Who's that guy?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey max!
> Who's that guy?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Hey Unlucky about the emails 

Um, RR He used to be in O.t alot, but now he said bye...


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 25, 2011)

...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey Unlucky about the emails
> 
> Um, RR He used to be in O.t alot, but now he said bye...

Click to collapse



Oops... We posted the same time... (Thought you were offline  )
And don't worry about the emails.. I found them on my pc XD 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Oops... We posted the same time... (Thought you were offline  )
> And don't worry about the emails.. I found them on my pc XD
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



xD


That's lucky then


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD
> 
> 
> That's lucky then

Click to collapse



Yeah.... But I still can't figure out how they got deleted from the server  anyway nevermind..... Any other news?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 25, 2011)

Waiting for reply's in this thread, Dont think Im going to get any

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1275660


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Waiting for reply's in this thread, Dont think Im going to get any
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1275660

Click to collapse



Haha! I was trying to reply yesterday but it just would not accept the post 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Haha! I was trying to reply yesterday but it just would not accept the post
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Damn cheers anyway


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey, goodmorning guys

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey dd  wats up?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 25, 2011)

Meh, not a whole lot. Just heading over the the other farm to feed the horses. Hbu?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Sep 25, 2011)

mornin' errybody


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 25, 2011)

morning rinzo.

hey all of you check my thanks count  123


----------



## RinZo (Sep 25, 2011)

Hahahah not anymore!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> morning rinzo.
> 
> hey all of you check my thanks count  123

Click to collapse



Haha, according to the app it's 36

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Hahahah not anymore!

Click to collapse



trololololo lmao

hia


----------



## RinZo (Sep 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> trololololo lmao
> 
> hia

Click to collapse



What's up Hus~!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 25, 2011)

hey 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey Max, nd hus, nd rinzo. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey maxy poo


----------



## husam666 (Sep 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> What's up Hus~!

Click to collapse



nothing much, just messing around


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 25, 2011)

how are you guys?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 25, 2011)

Lol, wow, that nyan persons thread got deleted so quick

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 25, 2011)

hey there hus
im looking 4 an avvy but cant find anything good in 80x80 format


----------



## Aiduharan (Sep 25, 2011)

who hacked my account to get be banned
please investigate mods


----------



## husam666 (Sep 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hey there hus
> im looking 4 an avvy but cant find anything good in 80x80 format

Click to collapse



hey dex, nice avy


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey dex, nice avy

Click to collapse



U think? It's temporary though... only 4 a couple of days 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 25, 2011)

it was a lurker dude sorry for your loss





Aiduharan said:


> who hacked my account to get be banned
> please investigate mods

Click to collapse




dex nice one
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MySaviour (Sep 25, 2011)

What happened to the Mafia ? ^^


----------



## Aiduharan (Sep 25, 2011)

that's so cruel
I really hope this thread Will get closed
u lot gave that stupid person the idea to swear at mikechannon


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 25, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> that's so cruel
> I really hope this thread Will get closed
> u lot gave that stupid person the idea to swear at mikechannon

Click to collapse



go the hell away. youre just trying to get our thread locked.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 25, 2011)

MySaviour said:


> What happened to the Mafia ? ^^

Click to collapse



Who are you?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 25, 2011)

not me





Aiduharan said:


> that's so cruel
> I really hope this thread Will get closed
> u lot gave that stupid person the idea to swear at mikechannon

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 25, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> that's so cruel
> I really hope this thread Will get closed
> u lot gave that stupid person the idea to swear at mikechannon

Click to collapse



I don't know who did it, but WTF were you thinking when you posted your password??? That is seriously NOT a good idea 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Aiduharan (Sep 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I don't know who did it, but WTF were you thinking when you posted your password??? That is seriously NOT a good idea
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



I read that other thread that guy created yesterday and I saw how you David and max supported him.  I thought we are family  :'(


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 25, 2011)

not support, I actually thought it was you trolling at first, I was kinda shocked after he said it wasntyou, I hope there are no hard feeling btu 





Aiduharan said:


> I read that other thread that guy created yesterday and I saw how you David and max supported him.  I thought we are family  :'(

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MySaviour (Sep 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Who are you?

Click to collapse



Who am I ? And who are you may I ask? ^^


----------



## husam666 (Sep 25, 2011)

MySaviour said:


> Who am I ? And who are you may I ask? ^^

Click to collapse



I'm your worst nightmare


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm max

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MySaviour (Sep 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm your worst nightmare

Click to collapse



I just knew it!
That's why I hate Mafia! ^^


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 25, 2011)

Aiduharan said:


> that's so cruel
> I really hope this thread Will get closed
> u lot gave that stupid person the idea to swear at mikechannon

Click to collapse



It was me who said to make fun of the mods. Because i thought it was actually you who asked and you where joking. So not our fault, your fault ultimately because you posted your password on the interwebs. Now if your just going to be a little bi!tch about something that was your fault i suggest getting the f#ck out. For real


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It was me who said to make fun of the mods. Because i thought it was actually you who asked and you where joking. So not our fault, your fault ultimately because you posted your password on the interwebs. Now if your just going to be a little bi!tch about something that was your fault i suggest getting the f#ck out. For real

Click to collapse



Some peeps on teh interwebs.... sigh...


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 25, 2011)

Who ordered teh lulz...........?



Aiduharan said:


> who hacked my account to get be banned
> please investigate mods

Click to collapse



Ok, we have investigated...
Here are our findings.............

*YOU* posted your own password.
*YOU* then went on a trolling spree.
*YOU* then claimed that someone had used your account in an attempt to get you banned.
*YOU* are one of the biggest morons I have ever encountered.
Not just on the internet, but ever.....
I literally have a headache from trying to comprehend your stupidity.

*YOU* are banned forever. Your puppies are banned....
Your entire bloodline for the next seven generations is banned.

Is this making sense???
Good.
*Bye.*

@Max, Apologies for the accusation of your involvement in this. My bad....


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 25, 2011)

sk anyone? (maxey)


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 25, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Who ordered teh lulz...........?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The magnitude of this stupidity is incomprehensible. 

For the lulz.

And with that, I'm heading to sleep. Weekend report when I wake up. If I wake up.


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 25, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> *YOU* are banned forever. Your puppies are banned....
> Your entire bloodline for the next seven generations is banned.

Click to collapse



Lmao 
But seriously, if you post your password, well... I don't know what to say  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 25, 2011)

nice research dude, and don't worry about it  I see where you were coming from though


conantroutman said:


> Who ordered teh lulz...........?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## shahkam (Sep 25, 2011)

The hell is this thread ? Always see this thread on the latest section ??

Sent from my X10i using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 25, 2011)

a group of mates and or people just hanging out and taking about life in general 


shahkam said:


> The hell is this thread ? Always see this thread on the latest section ??
> 
> Sent from my X10i using xda premium

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 25, 2011)

shahkam said:


> The hell is this thread ? Always see this thread on the latest section ??
> 
> Sent from my X10i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Your mom is in the latest section...


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> nice research dude, and don't worry about it  I see where you were coming from though
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



um...what did I miss?


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 25, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> um...what did I miss?

Click to collapse



This:


conantroutman said:


> Who ordered teh lulz...........?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 25, 2011)

I saw that...I know it is in relation to Nyan but WTH did he do?


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 25, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> um...what did I miss?

Click to collapse



You missed all the fun... (which wasn't actually any fun)

Nyan/OrangeAssassin = That guy I banned...

Posted his own password, went trolling, claimed it was these guys in an attempt to have them shat on.....

Pretty much sums it up.

Just another day of fun & games in OT


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 25, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> You missed all the fun... (which wasn't actually any fun)
> 
> Nyan/OrangeAssassin = That guy I banned...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WOW. And Mr Conan! Great catch! I was in and out of OT yesterday but missed it. I need to sharpen my troll eyes


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 25, 2011)

Max and watt I will come on sk in a few. Watt what's your name on there?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 25, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> WOW. And Mr Conan! Great catch! I was in and out of OT yesterday but missed it. I need to sharpen my troll eyes

Click to collapse



Can't take all the credit. Was mostly down to the skills of one of our resident troll hunters 

Anyway, I'm outta here before this thread fills my inbox.


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 25, 2011)

Well thank you troll hunters


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Max and watt I will come on sk in a few. Watt what's your name on there?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Oops. I'm out nao DD. Sorry

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Oops. I'm out nao DD. Sorry
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters

Click to collapse



thats aight, i havent even got on yet.


----------



## rr5678 (Sep 25, 2011)

1          .


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 25, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> 1          .

Click to collapse



2.?
10char


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 25, 2011)

rr? hey?

and hi everyone

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 25, 2011)

Ohai again.
I have a feeling orange guy will make another account... Lol  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ohai again.
> I have a feeling orange guy will make another account... Lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



WHy? Sounds like his IP is blocked so he will have to go in disguise...


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ohai again.
> I have a feeling orange guy will make another account... Lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



He already has 3-4 left... Are all of them banned?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> He already has 3-4 left... Are all of them banned?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



He has 3  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ohai again.
> I have a feeling orange guy will make another account... Lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



You know where the report button is 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey guys.

@Tweaks, when I get a chance I'll thank you for that pwn.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> @Tweaks, when I get a chance I'll thank you for that pwn.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



You know where the thanks button is

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 25, 2011)

Rule 34  lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO9aQbUmJRo&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You know where the thanks button is
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



On my phone....no haha

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## rr5678 (Sep 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> 2.?
> 10char

Click to collapse



you failed at bypassing the 10 character requirement 


MacaronyMax said:


> rr? hey?
> 
> and hi everyone
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



hello


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 25, 2011)

8888 posts 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> On my phone....no haha
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



*cough*xdapremiumortapatalk*cough*

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey guys, I made this thread, but I doubt anyone will answer my question... any of you know?http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1276627

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> *cough*xdapremiumortapatalk*cough*
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



When it actually works for me again, them I will.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 25, 2011)

hey again people, lol @rule 34 video xD


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey guys, I made this thread, but I doubt anyone will answer my question... any of you know?http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1276627
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I tried to post but it just keeps loading  Anyway, on Sensation we already have this (unofficial of course) so I don't think it's so hard to port it to other devices

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> When it actually works for me again, them I will.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



What doesn't work? The thanks or the app?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I tried to post but it just keeps loading  Anyway, on Sensation we already have this (unofficial of course) so I don't think it's so hard to port it to other devices
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Ah, okay any idea if it's good or not? I don't find the dsp manager to be that good 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> What doesn't work? The thanks or the app?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



The app.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey, I replied in your thread but I think I mis-understood 

---------- Post added at 06:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------

And whilst talking about threads we made, Cough http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1275660   I never realised the accesory section was so dead


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey, I replied in your thread but I think I mis-understood
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------
> 
> And whilst talking about threads we made, Cough http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1275660   I never realised the accesory section was so dead

Click to collapse



I actually tried to respond to that this morning, and now again, but it won't later me

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I actually tried to respond to that this morning, and now again, but it won't later me
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse





Thanks anyway.. brb 

---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 PM ----------

Back ..........


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I actually tried to respond to that this morning, and now again, but it won't later me
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Hey, that's MY story!
Max something is wrong with that thread! Call an exorcist 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 25, 2011)

Will do, 

Does anyone know what's up with it?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The app.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Mine works fine foo 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 25, 2011)

I iz gunna work at da carnival dis week (Thurs, Fri, Sat and Sun.... that's a week in carny land)
And...... They might be delivering mai new DIGITAL GAS PUMPS this week.. .... Yaaaaay!
A thief WILL be caught..... 

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I iz gunna work at da carnival dis week (Thurs, Fri, Sat and Sun.... that's a week in carny land)
> And...... They might be delivering mai new DIGITAL GAS PUMPS this week.. .... Yaaaaay!
> A thief WILL be caught.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium

Click to collapse



awesome girl


----------



## rr5678 (Sep 25, 2011)

I vote for a thread name change. Let's change it to "Ramblings while on Drugs".


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 25, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> I vote for a thread name change. Let's change it to "Ramblings while on Drugs".

Click to collapse



Ummmmm....No? 

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> awesome girl

Click to collapse



The Carnival Season ends IN THREE WEEKS!! No more7 days a week/18 hours a day DAYS!(for the next four months anyway.)

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium


----------



## rr5678 (Sep 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummmmm....No?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Don't tell me you thought I was serious.....


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 25, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Don't tell me you thought I was serious.....

Click to collapse



At this point......considering the things I've seen posted on xda, I take nothing for granted and everything with a grain of salt. Still, just in case you were serious....  

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 25, 2011)

Blargh! Socks! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Blargh! Socks!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



hey error, your mom needs to get her eyes checked


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, this windows service pack is taking forever to configure 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey error, your mom needs to get her eyes checked

Click to collapse



This is a reoccurring battle with me, TRIM, and M_T_M....I don't know when it's going to end and if any other mod is involved...

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> This is a reoccurring battle with me, TRIM, and M_T_M....I don't know when it's thing to end and if any other mod is involved...
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Did your post say something diff before?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Did your post say something diff before?

Click to collapse



No haha The thread title 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 26, 2011)

Haha, I didn't notice it. Nd if I did I would have figured it had to do with the noob who keeps calling hus Don
Also, damn, windows update, why you make my sound no work no more
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> This is a reoccurring battle with me, TRIM, and M_T_M....I don't know when it's going to end and if any other mod is involved...
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



lmao, poor guy


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao, poor guy

Click to collapse



 yeah, so much sympathy towards him.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> yeah, so much sympathy towards him.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



lol, excuse me now, im gonna go watch The Godfather part II


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, excuse me now, im gonna go watch The Godfather part II

Click to collapse



NO, you are not excused, you are dismissed


----------



## RinZo (Sep 26, 2011)

this thread is moving so slow haha


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, I didn't notice it. Nd if I did I would have figured it had to do with the noob who keeps calling hus Don
> Also, damn, windows update, why you make my sound no work no more
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



You're spot on with that assumption DD 	Kudos.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 26, 2011)

RinZo said:


> this thread is moving so slow haha

Click to collapse



Like poo

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Like poo
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



You took too long! I guy off of sk haha

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You took too long! I guy off of sk haha
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I remembered I had a paper to write. Stupid high school

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I remembered I had a paper to write. Stupid high school
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Thanks for letting me know....

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Thanks for letting me know....
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Sorry. Getting frustrated. Its a hero paper. We have to compare and contrast like comic book heroes to our modern day ones.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Sorry. Getting frustrated. Its a hero paper. We have to compare and contrast like comic book heroes to our modern day ones.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



We don't have any new modern ones. Write about how people are too concerned with themselves to help or even show remorse to others. All the heroes are gone. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> We don't have any new modern ones. Write about how people are too concerned with themselves to help or even show remorse to others. All the heroes are gone.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



no. like people we look up to. my dad or mom. they are still heroes


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> no. like people we look up to. my dad or mom. they are still heroes

Click to collapse



Meh, I like my idea more.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey guys. 

Weekend report?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

Nothing to report here. What's been happening with you? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## shahkam (Sep 26, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Your mom is in the latest section...

Click to collapse



Nice good to know that there is mature grown up kid's on this thread like you sir,

Sent from my X10i using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

shahkam said:


> Nice good to know that there is mature grown up kid's on this thread like you sir,
> 
> Sent from my X10i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol

1.) This "sir" is a mod.

2.) This "sir" is a mistress a well..which means, he is actually a she. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## Scabes24 (Sep 26, 2011)

shahkam said:


> Nice good to know that there is mature grown up kid's on this thread like you sir,
> 
> Sent from my X10i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah SIR!


Sent from my HTC Flyer.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

Scabes24 said:


> Yeah SIR!
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer.

Click to collapse



Yes ma'am 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 26, 2011)

Friday night was awesome, met Raven in her hotel. Partied like a rock star (sans drugs, coz I don't need chemicals to go crazy).

Saturday was nice, slept in til almost noon... actually, we ordered room service at noon, and barely slept, because I had to go for practise at 3pm and I don't want to be late. 

Church anniversary dinner that night, and I was on for the night, as well as Sunday morning, so no moar partays. Roast lamb was excellent.

Spent Sunday afternoon to night chilling out, watching a movie (Johny English Reborn) and had sushi for dinner. And yes, for those of you still calling me sushi I was a horrible cannibal. 

Cracked a few funny ones:

1. *Friend was eating peanuts* YOU CANNIBAL! <- took'em a few minutes, then they couldn't stop laughing. 

2. Gay guys always got lost... GPS kept telling them to go straight!



Johny English Reborn was hilarious. Some of the jokes were visible from a mile off, but that didn't stop it from being funny. Stay to the end of the credits for a special scene. 



And last but not least, here's our performance on Saturday. 

I was the idiot bassist hiding behind the "barbershop quartet"


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

So that's what you look like  Sounds like an awesome weekend.  The barbershop quartet was a little too much though. Great gig nonetheless.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So that's what you look like  Sounds like an awesome weekend.  The barbershop quartet was a little too much though. Great gig nonetheless.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



We did the quartet on purpose. It was a humourous take on the song.

We did a "Hound Dog" remake too. 

That night was "Oldies Night" because we were doing a parent's appreciation night.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Friday night was awesome, met Raven in her hotel. Partied like a rock star (sans drugs, coz I don't need chemicals to go crazy).
> 
> Saturday was nice, slept in til almost noon... actually, we ordered room service at noon, and barely slept, because I had to go for practise at 3pm and I don't want to be late.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They kinda hid you in the back there eh


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> We did the quartet on purpose. It was a humourous take on the song.
> 
> We did a "Hound Dog" remake too.
> 
> That night was "Oldies Night" because we were doing a parent's appreciation night.

Click to collapse



That is pretty cool.  When I was in middle school I was in my school's chorus and I sung hound dog. I even did the dance too haha

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## shahkam (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol
> 
> 1.) This "sir" is a mod.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok didn't say anything bad anyways lol .... kulstorybrah.

Sent from my X10i using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

shahkam said:


> Ok didn't say anything bad anyways lol .... kulstorybrah.
> 
> Sent from my X10i using xda premium

Click to collapse



I know it just made me laugh but:







Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 26, 2011)

Night guys. Sounds fun sakai

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> They kinda hid you in the back there eh

Click to collapse



I was glad. I couldn't stop laughing. Besides, the musicians have had too much glory, and I'm glad they didn't make me perform.



I_am_Error said:


> That is pretty cool.  When I was in middle school I was in my school's chorus and I sung hound dog. I even did the dance too haha
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Yeah, they did the whole dance thing too 



watt9493 said:


> Night guys. Sounds fun sakai
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Nights buddy!


----------



## RinZo (Sep 26, 2011)

I want some sushi!! its been way too long.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I want some sushi!! its been way too long.

Click to collapse



Oh god, me too 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 26, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I want some sushi!! its been way too long.

Click to collapse



Forget sushi, i just want some food right now. Just been to "busy" to get up and get any


----------



## RinZo (Sep 26, 2011)

busy=lazy? hahaha


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 26, 2011)

Sushi yesterday was awesome. Great food, great company, and lotsa laughs


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 26, 2011)

RinZo said:


> busy=lazy? hahaha

Click to collapse



No, I have been busy uh, tweaking windows 7 nd umm, playing way to much fallout 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 26, 2011)

I like the look of this HTC Runnymede, but wha teh hell is up with it's name?lol
http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/24/htc-runnymede-spotted-in-the-wild-video/
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> NO, you are not excused, you are dismissed

Click to collapse



Don Error sends his regards

*suffocates you with wire*


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

It does look pretty awesome, but I still think I'll be getting the SGS2 when it gets released to Tmobile. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 26, 2011)

+1 on the SGS 2. I've been trying to get it for months.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Don Error sends his regards
> 
> *suffocates you with wire*

Click to collapse



You done did well Husam, you done did well.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> +1 on the SGS 2. I've been trying to get it for months.

Click to collapse



I'll be more likely to get it before you....that's something haha 

See the thing is...I would get the sensation, but I've decided that since my step dad is getting it...what's the point? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 26, 2011)

By the time you can get it there will be something newer and better just around the corner

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> By the time you can get it there will be something newer and better just around the corner
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



wtf you're still alive??


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Don Error sends his regards
> 
> *suffocates you with wire*

Click to collapse



Pfft, ya think so eh? Question, wouldn't it be strangles not suffocates?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wtf you're still alive??

Click to collapse



You can't kill me, I'm like a cockroach  

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> By the time you can get it there will be something newer and better just around the corner
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Who me? Or Sakai? Because I think it'll be out soon enough for me to get it without worrying about something new. I mean, damn....I'll be set for awhile.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Pfft, ya think so eh? Question, wouldn't it be strangles not suffocates?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



or that ok, excuse me for failing my english lesson for today


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Who me? Or Sakai? Because I think it'll be out soon enough for me to get it without worrying about something new. I mean, damn....I'll be set for awhile.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



whoever.lol. there is always something better than the phone you just bought a month later


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'll be more likely to get it before you....that's something haha
> 
> See the thing is...I would get the sensation, but I've decided that since my step dad is getting it...what's the point?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Exactly. Two girls in my church already have the sensation, Ms TiBo and another one. I shall not be getting that phone, otherwise I shall be bombarded with questions as to how to deal with this/that. One of them is already asking me to help root it (not TiBo, thankfully. That'll be awkward as fsk), and I will NOT open up such a can of worms/canapes. 



deliriousDroid said:


> By the time you can get it there will be something newer and better just around the corner
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



That's why I'm getting something that I like, instead of something that's cutting edge.



husam666 said:


> wtf you're still alive??

Click to collapse



Incompetent buffoon. Watch how it should be done:


*Grabs kitchen knife and castrates DD*

Any further punishment, Don?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> or that ok, excuse me for failing my english lesson for today

Click to collapse



or that ok?? More failed English?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2011)

anyway, who is the new kid, shahkam or something, i recognize that username from another forum i used to hang out in before i came to xda

---------- Post added at 06:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 AM ----------




deliriousDroid said:


> or that ok?? More failed English?

Click to collapse



no, it's just there is no voice tone in writing


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> anyway, who is the new kid, shahkam or something, i recognize that username from another forum i used to hang out in before i came to xda
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't know, don't care either.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> whoever.lol. there is always something better than the phone you just bought a month later

Click to collapse



Which is why I don't let those newer fang dangled phones get to me...

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 26, 2011)

Exactly. I lust over the screen. It's big enough for me to watch stuff, and frankly I no longer game that much on my PC.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Exactly. Two girls in my church already have the sensation, Ms TiBo and another one. I shall not be getting that phone, otherwise I shall be bombarded with questions as to how to deal with this/that. One of them is already asking me to help root it (not TiBo, thankfully. That'll be awkward as fsk), and I will NOT open up such a can of worms/canapes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



jezus!! on a violent mood are we?

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------




sakai4eva said:


> That's why I'm getting something that I like, instead of something that's cutting edge.

Click to collapse





I_am_Error said:


> Which is why I don't let those newer fang dangled phones get to me...
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Yes, true enough, i plan on sticking with my phone till the bitter end... whatever that means


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> jezus!! on a violent mood are we?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Monday reds. I decided not to feel blue on Monday and feel awesome instead. Not gonna apologize until you sacrifice a beautiful virgin for me. Or a good-looking skanky ho. I'm not choosy.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

Goodnight all

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Goodnight all
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



night don

F___ing 10 char,  F___ing 10 char, there happy now server sh!+??!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Monday reds. I decided not to feel blue on Monday and feel awesome instead. Not gonna apologize until you sacrifice a beautiful virgin for me. Or a good-looking skanky ho. I'm not choosy.

Click to collapse



Instead of bowing to your demands i shall instead cheer you up sky Watch this video, it should take away your monday man period

http://www.youtube.com/user/devinsupertramp#p/u/8/Vp63nbOfxgs

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Goodnight all
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Night senior don

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------

Its time for bed here to. Night guys


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Instead of bowing to your demands i shall instead cheer you up sky Watch this video, it should take away your monday man period
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/devinsupertramp#p/u/8/Vp63nbOfxgs
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



night dude

how do you explain weird flashes of light in the night, like a lightning but silent, it happened twice in the past 4-6 hours


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 26, 2011)

In your part of town, artillery?

Actual weather phenomenon would be dry lightning or ball lightning.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> In your part of town, artillery?
> 
> Actual weather phenomenon would be dry lightning or ball lightning.

Click to collapse



lol, no it was silent 

anyway, i see now some kind of a hot air ballon floating, with something dangling from it above some checkpoint between the israeli parts and the palestinian parts, must be it


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, no it was silent
> 
> anyway, i see now some kind of a hot air ballon floating, with something dangling from it above some checkpoint between the israeli parts and the palestinian parts, must be it

Click to collapse



ZOMGWTFBBQ! They attached a silencer to an artillery? What will they think of next?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> ZOMGWTFBBQ! They attached a silencer to an artillery? What will they think of next?

Click to collapse



lmao, a silent atomic bomb maybe


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao, a silent atomic bomb maybe

Click to collapse



'Round here, they call that my fart.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 'Round here, they call that my fart.

Click to collapse



lmao

aright man, gotta go to sleep now, good morning


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao
> 
> aright man, gotta go to sleep now, good morning

Click to collapse



Contradictory statement!  Ey everyone! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm fsking sleepy but I need to finish work. Fsk!


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

Archive...accessed..

You have accessed "The real world"

Welcome to the real world 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

Pron? That can be my only assumption.

If Facebook requires teh monies...then it must be! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 26, 2011)

Trollin' to the max. All the pictures I upload now will be like that. Just need to get a few more partners in crime and we'll troll the entire gang!


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Trollin' to the max. All the pictures I upload now will be like that. Just need to get a few more partners in crime and we'll troll the entire gang!

Click to collapse








Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 26, 2011)

You should too


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 26, 2011)

Ohai

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ohai
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse








I shall see, Sakai. I shall see. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I shall see, Sakai. I shall see.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



GO! Do it! I compel thee!!!

hi watt


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> GO! Do it! I compel thee!!!
> 
> hi watt

Click to collapse



My motivation in life is not your happiness  But good try. My motivation is my own. Shocker eh? 

Also:






Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 26, 2011)

Do it for the lulz then. I know Hus will jump on the chance.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Do it for the lulz then. I know Hus will jump on the chance.

Click to collapse



Am I not doing it correctly? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Am I not doing it correctly?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



But you don't even have FB.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> But you don't even have FB.

Click to collapse



So how do you expect me to join in on this? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah. Just realized my own stupidity.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah. Just realized my own stupidity.

Click to collapse








Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> But you don't even have FB.

Click to collapse



I can help... If you want, of course  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 26, 2011)

Go ahead and do it. 
I already saw this:

FACEBOOK JUST RELEASED THEIR PRICE GRID FOR MEMBERSHIP. $9.99 PER MONTH FOR GOLDMEMBER SERVICES, $6.99 PER MONTH FOR SILVERMEMBER SERVICES, $3.99 PER MONTH FOR BRONZEMEMBER SERVICES, FREE IF YOU COPY AND PASTE THIS MESSAGE BEFORE MIDNIGHT TONIGHT. WHEN YOU SIGN ON TOMORROW MORNING YOU WILL BE PROMPTED FOR INFO... IT IS OFFICIAL IT WAS EVEN ON THE NEWS. FACEBOOK WILL START CHARGING DUE TO THE NEW PROFILE CHANGES. IF YOU COPY THIS TO YOUR WALL YOUR ICON WILL TURN BLUE AND FACEBOOK WILL BE FREE FOR YOU. PLEASE PASS THIS MESSAGE ON IF YOU DON'T WANT YOUR ACCOUNT DELETED. IT WILL IF YOU DON'T PAY


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Go ahead and do it.
> I already saw this:
> 
> FACEBOOK JUST RELEASED THEIR PRICE GRID FOR MEMBERSHIP. $9.99 PER MONTH FOR GOLDMEMBER SERVICES, $6.99 PER MONTH FOR SILVERMEMBER SERVICES, $3.99 PER MONTH FOR BRONZEMEMBER SERVICES, FREE IF YOU COPY AND PASTE THIS MESSAGE BEFORE MIDNIGHT TONIGHT. WHEN YOU SIGN ON TOMORROW MORNING YOU WILL BE PROMPTED FOR INFO... IT IS OFFICIAL IT WAS EVEN ON THE NEWS. FACEBOOK WILL START CHARGING DUE TO THE NEW PROFILE CHANGES. IF YOU COPY THIS TO YOUR WALL YOUR ICON WILL TURN BLUE AND FACEBOOK WILL BE FREE FOR YOU. PLEASE PASS THIS MESSAGE ON IF YOU DON'T WANT YOUR ACCOUNT DELETED. IT WILL IF YOU DON'T PAY

Click to collapse



So tired of this

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 26, 2011)

It's fun. If I post it, the whole movement will gain momentum in my gang because I'm the resident techie.


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It's fun. If I post it, the whole movement will gain momentum in my gang because I'm the resident techie.

Click to collapse



I'm wondering how many noobs will repost... Lol  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 26, 2011)

View attachment 731543

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 26, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I'm wondering how many noobs will repost... Lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Do it. For the lulz.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Do it. For the lulz.

Click to collapse



1.spread message
2.start fake FB Paypal
3.??????
4.volcanoes?
5.profit?!!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Do it. For the lulz.

Click to collapse



I don't want to get an infraction/whatever for spamming (anything is possible)  I'll post the fb pic though 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 26, 2011)

Go and post IT!!! Get it out there


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Go and post IT!!! Get it out there

Click to collapse



After you donate me (click the button in my sig  ) 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 26, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> After you donate me (click the button in my sig  )
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



I can't donate yet. I'm putting all my funds into the "Buy a SGS2 for sakai4eva Charity Drive", and if you donate USD 500 and above, you'll get a commemorative plaque and USD 1 will be donated to the charity of your choice. And a receipt.


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I can't donate yet. I'm putting all my funds into the "Buy a SGS2 for sakai4eva Charity Drive", and if you donate USD 500 and above, you'll get a commemorative plaque and USD 1 will be donated to the charity of your choice. And a receipt.

Click to collapse



Damn dude, how long have you been trying to get that SGS 2? Few months? Or is your carrier being a *****?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I can't donate yet. I'm putting all my funds into the "Buy a SGS2 for sakai4eva Charity Drive", and if you donate USD 500 and above, you'll get a commemorative plaque and USD 1 will be donated to the charity of your choice. And a receipt.

Click to collapse



HTC anything ftw!!!

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 26, 2011)

View attachment 731594
Quite

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 731594
> Quite
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 26, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Damn dude, how long have you been trying to get that SGS 2? Few months? Or is your carrier being a *****?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Blame the carrier. Fsking a-holes.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 26, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Feeling leik a bau5

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## RinZo (Sep 26, 2011)

mornin folks!


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2011)

Morning. 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning.
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



Hola

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hola
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



What's up Watt?
How are you?   

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's up Watt?
> How are you?
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



Chilling at home. Could be better. You?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## RinZo (Sep 26, 2011)

what's up BD


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

RinZo said:


> what's up BD

Click to collapse



Hey Rinzo my bacon loving underwear wearer haha What's up?


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 26, 2011)

Ohai

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2011)

I had another IV treatment this morning. I was able to tolerate about a third of the bag....so...that is good. 
Hi Rinzo 
Hi David 
Hi Error 
Let me ask something. Since that thread about how long is your longest relationship.... I went on my first date with Sparky about eight years ago although we didn't get serious until almost 4 years ago (I'll be married three years in Nov. and we dated seriously for 9 months before that)
In the thread I said 8yrs Cuz when I asked him what He thought He said 8yrs. What do you think? 
8 years or almost 4?

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I had another IV treatment this morning. I was able to tolerate about a third of the bag....so...that is good.
> Hi Rinzo
> Hi David
> Hi Error
> ...

Click to collapse



I would honestly say 4. But if you want to think about it from a different view, you guys did go on a date about 8 years ago, that DID establish the relationship that you now have.


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I had another IV treatment this morning. I was able to tolerate about a third of the bag....so...that is good.
> Hi Rinzo
> Hi David
> Hi Error
> ...

Click to collapse



I would say 8 years.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I had another IV treatment this morning. I was able to tolerate about a third of the bag....so...that is good.
> Hi Rinzo
> Hi David
> Hi Error
> ...

Click to collapse




i say 8.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> i say 8.

Click to collapse



Okay. Why 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 26, 2011)

I also say 8 

Hey


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I also say 8
> 
> Hey

Click to collapse



Maxey! 

Look at the Java thread, I need help.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I also say 8
> 
> Hey

Click to collapse



Hi Maxey.

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Maxey!
> 
> Look at the Java thread, I need help.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Fine. Don't say hi. 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Maxey!
> 
> Look at the Java thread, I need help.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Will do 


Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Maxey.
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



HEY  How are ya?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Okay. Why
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



because i count the first date my girlfriend and i had, versus when we first started dating. date was 9-9-10, dating was 9-10-10


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> because i count the first date my girlfriend and i had, versus when we first started dating. date was 9-9-10, dating was 9-10-10

Click to collapse



Is that the day after or month? You americans and your lingo


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Will do
> 
> 
> HEY  How are ya?

Click to collapse



max, could you make me an lulzsec avatar with a bottle of arnold palmer iced tea?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Fine. Don't say hi.
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



Geeze..HI! 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Will do
> 
> 
> HEY  How are ya?

Click to collapse



Y u no help? XD

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> because i count the first date my girlfriend and i had, versus when we first started dating. date was 9-9-10, dating was 9-10-10

Click to collapse



Okay. 
Wow I just realized how long we've been together. 
I had just moved to Jersey and started working at General taxi (that's kinda why I moved...for the job) 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello:
DD
Dexter
Max
Watt
BD
Sakai
TRM
M_T_M
Error
Rinzo
John
Max
Erick 
Husam (I know how much you hate lists so im doing it again )


Anyone i may have missed or lurkers 



Man i had fun last night Staind and Chevelle Were Amazing and Korn well is Korn...

Paying for it this morning tho, so tired at work just want to sleep


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Geeze..HI!
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



But you said Hi to everybody else.  
Okay.  Hi! 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> Max
> Watt
> BD
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay! I'm glad u had fun.

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 26, 2011)

What's up David

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Who told you that I'm here???

Click to collapse



Cuz ur always watching. May as well say hi. 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

Pics David? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Who told you that I'm here???

Click to collapse



Ur always here 

Your hidden status does not help hide yourself i see beyond that   

---------- Post added at 10:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Pics David?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I was too lazy and having to much fun for pics, but i have some pics of the kegger i went to the night before 

Pics coming.... 

---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 AM ----------




watt9493 said:


> What's up David
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Not much just work then my one class all night 

But Friday is Blink 182 !!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 26, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



sup mtm

10char


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Aloha 
Shalom 
Hi 
Hola 
And what's crackin homie?

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



M_T_M 

Y u no help with Java assignment? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

Friends doing kegstands:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Nana...I ma help you with your homework but David here has some pictures to post for us...(read in Kanye's voice)

Click to collapse



Actually David Posted Pics For Us


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Actually David Posted Pics For Us

Click to collapse



They aren't showing. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> They aren't showing.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



problem?
 Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> They aren't showing.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



they show for me, hold on ill upload them to tiny pic


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> problem?
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.

Click to collapse



Not really haha

@David, yeah they don't even show on my browser either. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

There pics are UP


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> There pics are UP

Click to collapse



 Lol looks like fun.  Hope you didn't puke all over the place. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



LOL nope i stayed away from keg stands  

I was playing lots of beer pong tho 

---------- Post added at 11:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 AM ----------




M_T_M said:


> ^^^^^See....I knew it
> If you inhale helium you can float

Click to collapse



HAHAHAHAHA 

Funny!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> ^^^^^See....I knew it
> If you inhale helium you can float

Click to collapse



Now you aids me in the programming of Java? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## RinZo (Sep 26, 2011)

ewwwww. what a gloomy rainy day


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 26, 2011)

RinZo said:


> ewwwww. what a gloomy rainy day

Click to collapse



blame ohio


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

RinZo said:


> ewwwww. what a gloomy rainy day

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Friends doing kegstands:

Click to collapse



Y U POST IMAGINARY PHoto


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Y U POST IMAGINARY PHoto

Click to collapse



check a few posts up


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Y U POST IMAGINARY PHoto

Click to collapse



u make me lulzsec guy?????????????


----------



## RinZo (Sep 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> blame ohio

Click to collapse



I blame you


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I blame you

Click to collapse



This aint the blame thread


----------



## RinZo (Sep 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> This aint the blame thread

Click to collapse



Oh whoops watt started it!


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 26, 2011)

doritos....... mmmmmm


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Oh whoops watt started it!

Click to collapse



Enough with the blaming


----------



## RinZo (Sep 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> doritos....... mmmmmm

Click to collapse



Which kind?  The taco ones are the best


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 26, 2011)

xD Awesome photos


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Which kind?  The taco ones are the best

Click to collapse



The taco ones are so plain...   I like salsa verde


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 26, 2011)

Y u no call him Dave??  I'm David, he's Dave!!   I get confused  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 26, 2011)

Can't beat 41.. IM soo bored 

http://www.collide.me/game/board-game_snake_35093_95951e0bc8ad6f0571f5d038497cbca3


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello *echo: hello, hello*

is there anybody in there?
is there anyone at home?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> C'mon Nana...If I knew Java I would not even talk to you mortals   I'd be on my moms basement designing wicked 80's looking games for MSDOS computers

Click to collapse



I know Java, so by that logic I'm immortal and create awesome games in my Mom's basement? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I know Java, so by that logic I'm immortal and create awesome games in my Mom's basement?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Make me android game? 

Also do you know how to make java scripts?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I know Java, so by that logic I'm immortal and create awesome games in my Mom's basement?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I'd do that 

But also, Im considering weather to continue with java (Stopped because I'm lazy) C++ or PHP ?  What one>


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 26, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Which kind?  The taco ones are the best

Click to collapse



Spicy sweet chili

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'd do that
> 
> But also, Im considering weather to continue with java (Stopped because I'm lazy) C++ or PHP ?  What one>

Click to collapse



take java

php is very easy, you can master it in less than a month

c++ is going to be useless to you


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> take java
> 
> php is very easy, you can master it in less than a month
> 
> c++ is going to be useless to you

Click to collapse



Cheers, I'll carry the Java.. Maybe have a lookie at PHP


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

Mafia you dead? 


DEXTER IS OUT A WEEK EARLY!!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 26, 2011)

Nope. Nothing to post.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Nope. Nothing to post.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Tonight im going to watch season 6 episode 1 of Dexter!! YAY!!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 PM ----------

Y the don twitch when he doesn't exist anymore?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Tonight im going to watch season 6 episode 1 of Dexter!! YAY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 PM ----------
> 
> Y the don twitch when he doesn't exist anymore?

Click to collapse



Because he's so awesome he doesn't need to exist. Stop questioning that which you already know the answer to. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Because he's so awesome he doesn't need to exist. Stop questioning that which you already know the answer to.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse




but i dont agree with the answer


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm at work. No digital gas pumps yet. 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2011)

hey guys good news, I'm back to google chrome and left safari, it uses a lot of resources and laggy if I was loading a page

anyway, listen to conantroutman's music, it's awesome 

edit: hey sis  from another miss


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey guys good news, I'm back to google chrome and left safari, it uses a lot of resources and laggy if I was loading a page
> 
> anyway, listen to conantroutman's music, it's awesome
> 
> edit: hey sis  from another miss

Click to collapse



Hi Husam (bro) I never left Chrome (although on mai netbook I haz Chrome Canary build, Chrome Dev channel/build, FF (5?), Opera(11?), Safari (I haz no clue what version) and IE8...) 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> but i dont agree with the answer

Click to collapse



Then you can gtfo 

@BD and Husam, hi again guys! How is you bein'? Also, I'll listen later...my phone is not liking the link haha

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey guys good news, I'm back to google chrome and left safari, it uses a lot of resources and laggy if I was loading a page
> 
> anyway, listen to conantroutman's music, it's awesome
> 
> edit: hey sis  from another miss

Click to collapse



Smart choice.

The one thing i hate about google chrome and the only thing.

The adblock is not full adblock....

and it doesnt block video ads or some popups no matter what i do 

Firefox FTW for Complete adfree. But google for the win for being the fastest


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Husam (bro) I never left Chrome (although on mai netbook I haz Chrome Canary build, Chrome Dev channel/build, FF (5?), Opera(11?), Safari (I haz no clue what version) and IE8...)
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



same here only i dont have canary , i can't find a perfect browser, all are laggy or has some glitch that make them suck 



I_am_Error said:


> Then you can gtfo
> 
> @BD and Husam, hi again guys! How is you bein'? Also, I'll listen later...my phone is not liking the link haha
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



I iz good sir, wbu?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> same here only i dont have canary , i can't find a perfect browser, all are laggy or has some glitch that make them suck
> 
> 
> 
> I iz good sir, wbu?

Click to collapse



Lol OR maybe it's your computer that's laggy  

Also I'm doing as good I can. Monday is going by fairly well. Surprisingly. 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol OR maybe it's your computer that's laggy
> 
> Also I'm doing as good I can. Monday is going by fairly well. Surprisingly.
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



+ 1 on computer being laggy


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> + 1 on computer being laggy

Click to collapse



it's a netbook, it's supposed to be laggy


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's a netbook, it's supposed to be laggy

Click to collapse



Then stop blaming browsers


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's a netbook, it's supposed to be laggy

Click to collapse



So don't complain about the browser lol It's not that  Choose the one that functions with the least amount of lags.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 26, 2011)

Mines not laggy

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So don't complain about the browser lol It's not that  Choose the one that functions with the least amount of lags.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



and that is chrome


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> and that is chrome

Click to collapse



Congratulations! You've found your browser  lol

@Maxey, eeyy! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 26, 2011)

hey,  tomorrow in food technology I have to make an apple based food... Hmm.. Ipad pie? XD but really, in stuck.. Thinking apple crumble 





I_am_Error said:


> Congratulations! You've found your browser  lol
> 
> @Maxey, eeyy!
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Mines not laggy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Your netbook? 

If so

@Husam OWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hey,  tomorrow in food technology I have to make an apple based food... Hmm.. Ipad pie? XD but really, in stuck.. Thinking apple crumble
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I would go with apple sauce...easiest thing to do lol 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 26, 2011)

Pc... or phone... Or net book  lmao.





davidrules7778 said:


> Your netbook?
> 
> If so
> 
> @Husam OWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 26, 2011)

XD.. But I have 2 hours   and I'll probably be hungry 


I_am_Error said:


> I would go with apple sauce...easiest thing to do lol
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Pc... or phone... Or net book  lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Husam got owned

he only has 2 out of the three and they are both laggy TP2  Netbook


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD.. But I have 2 hours   and I'll probably be hungry
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Then make something you're not going to eat.... Fatty! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Husam got owned
> 
> he only has 2 out of the three and they are both laggy TP2  Netbook

Click to collapse



lmao

the netbook is not laggy, browsers are, chrome isn't, it just sucks when it comes to flash


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 26, 2011)

XDXD lmao, I'm not fat   but.. Foood Dx


I_am_Error said:


> Then make something you're not going to eat.... Fatty!
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Sep 26, 2011)

my cable company is sooooo stupid


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 26, 2011)

: p xD





davidrules7778 said:


> Husam got owned
> 
> he only has 2 out of the three and they are both laggy TP2  Netbook

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XDXD lmao, I'm not fat   but.. Foood Dx
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mentally fat. Maxey, I know you're that 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 26, 2011)

Lmao! Okay then.. I agree 


I_am_Error said:


> Mentally fat. Maxey, I know you're that
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

RinZo said:


> my cable company is sooooo stupid

Click to collapse



Por Que????


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao! Okay then.. I agree
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Lady says "Diabetes is the quickest way to go, I would know, I've had it for 12 years..."

My response:







Then:











-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 26, 2011)

Lol cat pics are awesome 

remember milads cat?
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lol cat pics are awesome
> 
> remember milads cat?
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



.....yes.....yes I do.  What I don't get is the fact that diabetes is apparently the quickest way to go....

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## RinZo (Sep 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Por Que????

Click to collapse



For two months now they've rejecte my online payment.  Now my balance is $200 and they said they'll dissconnect it.  so stupid


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

RinZo said:


> For two months now they've rejecte my online payment.  Now my balance is $200 and they said they'll dissconnect it.  so stupid

Click to collapse



You should pay using the phone, thats what i do plus u can use a credit card to pay it.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 26, 2011)

I just got my girlfriend with google gravity

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I just got my girlfriend with google gravity
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Trololol! XD Good job Cam.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Trololol! XD Good job Cam.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Funny thing is she keeps going back to it and screams

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I just got my girlfriend with google gravity
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



http://mrdoob.com/projects/chromeexperiments/google_gravity/


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

So I finished all of my java homework 


Hooray!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So I finished all of my java homework
> 
> 
> Hooray!

Click to collapse



Sweet one step closer to make me an android app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Sweet one step closer to make me an android app

Click to collapse



What exactly did you want?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What exactly did you want?

Click to collapse



Quoridor with a wordfeud type online game


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Quoridor with a wordfeud type online game

Click to collapse



In English?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> In English?

Click to collapse



Yes...


Here is more about Quoridor: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quoridor

I want that but similar to wordfeud where you have days to play and u can chat and play random people. I think it would be popular


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes...
> 
> 
> Here is more about Quoridor: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quoridor
> ...

Click to collapse




Sounds possible but I would DEFINITELY get royalties from that. 85%.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sounds possible but I would DEFINITELY get royalties from that. 85%.

Click to collapse



u can have 100 

I just want to play and test it


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> u can have 100
> 
> I just want to play and test it

Click to collapse



85%  

I'm not going to do it right now. As I am busy with school but the idea seems plausible enough. I would just have to use some arrays to set up the game and some other stuff.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> 85%
> 
> I'm not going to do it right now. As I am busy with school but the idea seems plausible enough. I would just have to use some arrays to set up the game and some other stuff.

Click to collapse



Ok thats very generous after all i just came up with the idea and you will be doing the developing and all the work, i can work on coming up with a cool name and maybe some graphics that be cool and a cool app icon


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ok thats very generous after all i just came up with the idea and you will be doing the developing and all the work, i can work on coming up with a cool name and maybe some graphics that be cool and a cool app icon

Click to collapse



Yeah, you would DEFINITELY be doing the graphics part. I'm not too big on graphics, I may be later but that is just a different time.

Besides, I can't take 100% of the royalties because you came up with the idea.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yeah, you would DEFINITELY be doing the graphics part. I'm not too big on graphics, I may be later but that is just a different time.
> 
> Besides, I can't take 100% of the royalties because you came up with the idea.

Click to collapse



Do u know about if we need a server or something to make it online?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Do u know about if we need a server or something to make it online?

Click to collapse



Probably...we would have to ask Maxey about that


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Probably...we would have to ask Maxey about that

Click to collapse



Ya and he can help with the graphics he can take half my royalties for that  

However he no longer has his server


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 26, 2011)

Stromboli
View attachment 732047

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya and he can help with the graphics he can take half my royalties for that
> 
> However he no longer has his server

Click to collapse



Or I can get 50% you get 25% and Maxey gets 25%.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Or I can get 50% you get 25% and Maxey gets 25%.

Click to collapse



Or you can get 60

and me and max get 20, artwork isnt that hard to do compared to coding 

Yes im not very good with artwork but if i keep playing with it i eventually get it right


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Or you can get 60
> 
> and me and max get 20, artwork isnt that hard to do compared to coding
> 
> Yes im not very good with artwork but if i keep playing with it i eventually get it right

Click to collapse



Honestly from my P.O.V I think that artwork is actually more difficult. Whatever you do make sure it looks great  You don't even need to make the pegs...make them ghosts, or whatever you want.  It's your game!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Honestly from my P.O.V I think that artwork is actually more difficult. Whatever you do make sure it looks great  You don't even need to make the pegs...make them ghosts, or whatever you want.  It's your game!

Click to collapse



Oh lol i forgot about the pegs and walls 

LMAO the pegs will probaly be the hardest.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Oh lol i forgot about the pegs and walls
> 
> LMAO the pegs will probaly be the hardest.

Click to collapse



Why is that?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2011)

I was thinking about changing the pegs to characters kinda like this iphone version of quoridor: http://www.gamespot.com/iphone/puzzle/tortoisehareiphone/index.html


The one thing that we are going to do that separates us from competition is make it online so its more enjoyable and have vs computer and single device pass and play all in one  


I could make it like tokens or smileys or ants or whatever. will be sweet to get it to the top free and paid games on android market. 

---------- Post added at 04:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Why is that?

Click to collapse



well they need the most shape....

the other stuff is all squares and rectangles..


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I was thinking about changing the pegs to characters kinda like this iphone version of quoridor: http://www.gamespot.com/iphone/puzzle/tortoisehareiphone/index.html
> 
> 
> The one thing that we are going to do that separates us from competition is make it online so its more enjoyable and have vs computer and single device pass and play all in one
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm going to find out how to make an IRC so we don't have to worry about cluttering the thread.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm going to find out how to make an IRC so we don't have to worry about cluttering the thread.

Click to collapse



But its supposed to be cluttered or *spammed*


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> But its supposed to be cluttered or *spammed*

Click to collapse



Spam all the threads!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

add server:

irc.wyldryde.org/6669

connect to channel:

#XDA-Sviluppatori

Talk to meh


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> But its supposed to be cluttered or *spammed*

Click to collapse



Yes but would you like people to steal your ideas?

 Do as I say. Everyone is welcome to join.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> add server:
> 
> irc.wyldryde.org/6669
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will work with andchat?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Will work with andchat?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Any irc client.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yes but would you like people to steal your ideas?
> 
> Do as I say. Everyone is welcome to join.

Click to collapse



good point, one problem tho im at work and dont have mirc


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> good point, one problem tho im at work and dont have mirc

Click to collapse



You can go on an irc website...

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You can go on an irc website...
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



example of one?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> example of one?

Click to collapse



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=irc+website


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> add server:
> 
> irc.wyldryde.org/6669
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



y u terminate?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> y u terminate?

Click to collapse



What do you mean? I changed the server to 6667. Not 6669. I accidentally put 6669 before so I had to edit it. Everything else should still be the same.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What do you mean? I changed the server to 6667. Not 6669. I accidentally put 6669 before so I had to edit it. Everything else should still be the same.

Click to collapse



im in now


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

Attention all:

Look at OP for irc details.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 27, 2011)

'sup guys

How do u use irc? Forgotten already...


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2011)

I almost cried at the ending of Godfather Part III, FML

hi again


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I almost cried at the ending of Godfather Part III, FML
> 
> hi again

Click to collapse



Damn. I need to watch it. Nao. But I'm too busy this week. Hopefully this weekend I'll have some "me" time to watch it...


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Damn. I need to watch it. Nao. But I'm too busy this week. Hopefully this weekend I'll have some "me" time to watch it...

Click to collapse



you have to watch the whole trilogy, man it is awesome


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 'sup guys
> 
> How do u use irc? Forgotten already...

Click to collapse



Sup Sakai. I to don't know how

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 27, 2011)

hey guys whats irc?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> hey guys whats irc?

Click to collapse



it's like a website that you can do chats in


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 27, 2011)

Any web based IRC client? I hate to download another software just to chat


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Any web based IRC client? I hate to download another software just to chat

Click to collapse



if you find something tell me 

i'm looking

---------- Post added at 04:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:32 AM ----------




husam666 said:


> if you find something tell me
> 
> i'm looking

Click to collapse



here i found this

http://webchat.freenode.net/

---------- Post added at 04:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 AM ----------

edit 2: it's not working


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 27, 2011)

No idea how it works...


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No idea how it works...

Click to collapse



me too, i don't see anyone in there


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 27, 2011)

downloading good ole mIRC


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

You guys suck as nerds! XD Google it!  I'll make a tutorial tomorrow if you guys are still too incompetent...

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You guys suck as nerds! XD Google it!  I'll make a tutorial tomorrow if you guys are still too incompetent...
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



tried mirc no one was there


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> tried mirc no one was there

Click to collapse



I was busy. Teach them for me Hus, if you could.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You guys suck as nerds! XD Google it!  I'll make a tutorial tomorrow if you guys are still too incompetent...
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Place was more deserted than a... very deserted place.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Place was more deserted than a... very deserted place.

Click to collapse



Well, no crap. I just set it up today. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 27, 2011)

Is it where we can post obscenities? 

Can we? Please?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Is it where we can post obscenities?
> 
> Can we? Please?

Click to collapse



Idc dude. I'm the one who moderates it. If I see something I don't like I'll just kick you lol

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Idc dude. I'm the one who moderates it. If I see something I don't like I'll just kick you lol
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



How can you just kick people if you don't care? 

Btw, Raven surprised me again yesterday night. I'll put it up in IRC later.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> How can you just kick people if you don't care?
> 
> Btw, Raven surprised me again yesterday night. I'll put it up in IRC later.

Click to collapse



Because I CAN!  Go on now, I'm on.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Because I CAN!  Go on now, I'm on.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



like a boss


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> like a boss

Click to collapse



 That's why you're my right hand man lol

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's why you're my right hand man lol
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I use my right hand to fap.


^I used that joke before.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I use my right hand to fap.
> 
> 
> ^I used that joke before.

Click to collapse



Many many MANY times  I think every time I say "right hand" you use that joke...it's like a trigger word


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Many many MANY times  I think every time I say "right hand" you use that joke...it's like a trigger word

Click to collapse



Some things never get old. Taking both information into context, it always sound like Hus is giving you a hand.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Some things never get old. Taking both information into context, it always sound like Hus is giving you a hand.

Click to collapse



Well you know what? Someone took your nickname


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Well you know what? Someone took your nickname

Click to collapse



Nah, it was me. Bad connection.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I use my right hand to fap.
> 
> 
> ^I used that joke before.

Click to collapse



that sounds ghey, doesn't it?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that sounds ghey, doesn't it?

Click to collapse



Y u no on irc? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah, get on teh irc nao


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I use my right hand to fap.
> 
> 
> ^I used that joke before.

Click to collapse



Bad Sakai 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Bad Sakai
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



care to join in irc?
it's only me and him currently 

edit: no one now


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 27, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Bad Sakai
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I should use the left then?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I should use the left then?

Click to collapse



Twitch! You traitor!


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

You didn't know I ain't nothing but a hound dog?  Morning.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You didn't know I ain't nothing but a hound dog?  Morning.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



But you be howling all the time?

*do the twist*


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> But you be howling all the time?
> 
> *do the twist*

Click to collapse



Yeah! 

Man I miss the good 'ol Elvis days 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yeah!
> 
> Man I miss the good 'ol Elvis days
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I miss the basslines at times... but we move on


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I miss the basslines at times... but we move on

Click to collapse



I just miss when most of our music wasn't garbage. So maybe I miss the 90's? Idk lol

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I just miss when most of our music wasn't garbage. So maybe I miss the 90's? Idk lol
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



There's always great music, but it's hidden under the crap of disinterest and laziness.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> There's always great music, but it's hidden under the crap of disinterest and laziness.

Click to collapse



Meh, I have to say, it seems that the laziness and idiocy is becoming more commonplace, making the music worse than before. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Meh, I have to say, it seems that the laziness and idiocy is becoming more commonplace, making the music worse than before.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Why spend your entire childhood learning how to flick your wrists the right way when pressing a button on the drum machine does it all for you?

Why develop painful calluses on your fingers when Guitar Pro can do all your shredding needs?

Why learn how to carry a tune when Autotune can do it for you?

This is why there are no good musicians left. All the real musicians feel like hipsters being sidelined by hipsters.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Why spend your entire childhood learning how to flick your wrists the right way when pressing a button on the drum machine does it all for you?
> 
> Why develop painful calluses on your fingers when Guitar Pro can do all your shredding needs?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a sad truth. 

If people did things for the experience of it all, instead of a quick buck,  we wouldn't have the garbage we have now.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 27, 2011)

I think I'm going to laugh at this one again:





I loved the part about the synth.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I think I'm going to laugh at this one again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao! 

"Yeah I'm writing this new thing and it's all about my balls.."

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 27, 2011)

It's one of the few things I kept looking back at to make myself happy when I see these peeps.

Also, Raven's calling me. I deliberately refused to answer by pretending to work. She knows that I always read my texts but she hasn't texted me, so...


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It's one of the few things I kept looking back at to make myself happy when I see these peeps.
> 
> Also, Raven's calling me. I deliberately refused to answer by pretending to work. She knows that I always read my texts but she hasn't texted me, so...

Click to collapse



I just think of how hollow they must be on the inside  Helps me.

Unless they are obese hipsters (Eating people before the cannibals did) then they have plenty inside them. 

Raven dude, I can't get over how you did that xD

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 27, 2011)

Don't worry, they are hollow enough as it is. 


Basically, I was the only non-loser who dared to date her, and believe it or not, I am a really funny guy IRL.

Also, I am the only guy who is crazy/brave enough to dump her, and crazy/bulletproof enough to survive her attempts at getting back at me. I didn't dare to seriously date anyone in high-school because I was afraid I might get the new girl into trouble.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Don't worry, they are hollow enough as it is.
> 
> 
> Basically, I was the only non-loser who dared to date her, and believe it or not, I am a really funny guy IRL.
> ...

Click to collapse



"Believe it or not"? Is that just a horrible attempt at being modest? 

Well you are a braver man than I. I think I would attempt but...I'm not sure I would go for it.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> "Believe it or not"? Is that just a horrible attempt at being modest?
> 
> Well you are a braver man than I. I think I would attempt but...I'm not sure I would go for it.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Yes it was. Kudos for spotting the narcissism. I am a funneh guy. 

Currently, she thinks that this relationship might progress on to something else, but I most certainly would NOT want her to be the mother of my babies. Which reminds me, always use my OWN condoms.


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 27, 2011)

What?? Baadnewz left XDA  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> What?? Baadnewz left XDA
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Oh nose? Who is that? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> What?? Baadnewz left XDA
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Only good news from now on yaayy
Supp mafiia?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Only good news from now on yaayy
> Supp mafiia?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Did you check the op? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Did you check the op?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



No should I?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> No should I?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yes! XD

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yes! XD
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Why!? lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Why!? lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Just read.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 27, 2011)

Is it about the irc? Or cuz you changed my position for me?
Also, bacon strips you jelly?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Oh nose? Who is that?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Developer of InsertCoin. Like the most awesome ROM on Sensation 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Is it about the irc? Or cuz you changed my position for me?
> Also, bacon strips you jelly?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Both. And yeah, very jelly 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Developer of InsertCoin. Like the most awesome ROM on Sensation
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Why did he leave? Do you know? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Today is my last day before going on vacations!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Again, yes.  I loved Ace Ventura...great movie 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> who's Ace Ventura?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trolling on tapatalk...






-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 27, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,

Click to collapse



Is mtm spamming?
@error, y u need another place to talk? Is xda nd Skype not good enough for you?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Is mtm spamming?
> @error, y u need another place to talk? Is xda nd Skype not good enough for you?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I think so...should we report him? 

Don't worry about why we have it, just know we do. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)

5 %  

Hey 


I_am_Error said:


> Or I can get 50% you get 25% and Maxey gets 25%.

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)

Have a good time m anywhere nice?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 27, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,baba booey,

Click to collapse



Not sure if I should report or not...  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 5 %
> 
> Hey
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



5%?  

Maxey where in the UK do you live? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> 5%?
> 
> Maxey where in the UK do you live?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Town or City?  Oxford for city  How come?


And 5% is alright   You can have the other 20


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Town or City?  Oxford for city  How come?
> 
> 
> And 5% is alright   You can have the other 20

Click to collapse



London? And I get 50%...? Not 20% xD

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> London? And I get 50%...? Not 20% xD
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



20%+50%=70% 

Look at this pic, 2 or 3 hours away  How come?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 20%+50%=70%
> 
> Look at this pic, 2 or 3 hours away  How come?

Click to collapse



Oh! No you can have the 25%.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Oh! No you can have the 25%. Because I was thinning of studying abroad in London. Wondering if it was possible to visit your creeper self.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



xD Sweet, Well I goto London somewhat often anyway  Also Oxford University is best in the world  sooo  

And its fine dude, I'd feel bad


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Sweet, Well I goto London somewhat often anyway  Also Oxford University is best in the world  sooo
> 
> And its fine dude, I'd feel bad

Click to collapse



Why would you feel bad? You're doing work too...

And yeah if I do go over the summer you better visit. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why would you feel bad? You're doing work too...
> 
> And yeah if I do go over the summer you better visit.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



xD Okay, Will do  When is your break? 

And sh! I know


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Okay, Will do  When is your break?
> 
> And sh! I know

Click to collapse



Probably sometime late may? I'm still not sure how this stuff goes....and I would be doing it next year. Not this one.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)

Sweet sounds cool 
What to study?


I_am_Error said:


> Probably sometime late may? I'm still not sure how this stuff goes....and I would be doing it next year. Not this one.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet sounds cool
> What to study?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not even sure yet man. But I can't wait till Oct, 12 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)

Whats happening then?,

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Whats happening then?,
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



http://m.samsung.com/us/mobile/cell-phones/SGH-T989ZKBTMB 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)

Sweet : D anyway I'll be back in just over an hour going.swimming seeya

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's a netbook, it's supposed to be laggy

Click to collapse



My netbook isn't laggy.... EVEN WITH....5 browsers I prolly don't need and the ENTIRE ANDROID SDK. 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 27, 2011)

Reinstalling Windows as I speak. 

Sent from my Blade using XDA Premium App


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 27, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Reinstalling Windows as I speak.
> 
> Sent from my Blade using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Hey dude long time no see. Where have you been?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 27, 2011)

Now I'm here, now I'm not! 
I'm good thanks, I'm on too many forums at the moment.! 

Sent from my Blade using XDA Premium App


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Now I'm here, now I'm not!
> I'm good thanks, I'm on too many forums at the moment.!
> 
> Sent from my Blade using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Being Jimmy and Jammy? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2011)

sup people



Babydoll25 said:


> My netbook isn't laggy.... EVEN WITH....5 browsers I prolly don't need and the ENTIRE ANDROID SDK.
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



I use mine for dirty business, playing games, visual studio, browsing... etc


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

Dirty business...? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey again : D 


Hey if you so come next year.. Have that paint ball game xD 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey again : D
> 
> 
> Hey if you so come next year.. Have that paint ball game xD
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure they would let me bring that on the plane...

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

Time to join the irc again  Hus, Maxey, join meh.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

I got off, never mind.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Time to join the irc again  Hus, Maxey, join meh.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



it's only me there
*forever alone*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)

irc? Where I shall join just got home

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

Check op. And download andchat.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)

Will do

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 27, 2011)

IRC? I'm in.
(metaphorically at the moment, just joining )


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Ok...two things:
> 1-How dare you not even mention me on the OP? .
> 2-How dare you not mention me on the OP?

Click to collapse



What? You're not a member of our mob...TRIM is... Umad? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello MAFIA Introducing:
Error
Husam
Max
M_T_M
David
Dexter
BD
DD
JimJam 
Sakai
TRM
Rinzo
John
Anyone lurking
Anyone i missed



On another note i just started watching breaking bad cause i found it on netflix and all i can say is that im hooked and its my new weeds  since weeds ended


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey  Also er I can't get Andchat working


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  Also er I can't get Andchat working

Click to collapse



What's the problem? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I will handle that right now........

Click to collapse



How so? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

Here Maxey.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Here Maxey.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Cheers, now how do I connect?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> See OP....like a baws

Click to collapse



Like a mod xD

@Max, connect then type /join #XDA-Sviluppatori

Press enter, voila. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)

Cheers will be there in a sec


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Cheers will be there in a sec

Click to collapse



Aight 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Ingrate Nana is ingrate
> Instead of being in OP as an honorary Mod I have to force my way in it

Click to collapse



I have asked if you wanted to join multiple times. Don't even 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2011)

@ error

did u change the the port again it wont let me connect


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> @ error
> 
> did u change the the port again it wont let me connect

Click to collapse



No...? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 27, 2011)

Join IRC, Now.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

Lulz. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sup people
> 
> 
> 
> I use mine for dirty business, playing games, visual studio, browsing... etc

Click to collapse



I use mine to root phones and cause $#©€[email protected] in the LimoSys system at work. 
Speaking of work.. ...I'm leaving for Ada's in a little while.. ...

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## JimJam707 (Sep 27, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> link or it never happened

Click to collapse



Link to the IRC channel?
OP


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I use mine to root phones and cause $#©€[email protected] in the LimoSys system at work.
> Speaking of work.. ...I'm leaving for Ada's in a little while.. ...
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



did you get the new gas thingys?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)

It is!?!


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

He's a fake! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)

You are


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> How so??

Click to collapse



you winked


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> How so??

Click to collapse



You're M_T_M that right there is proof enough. Undercover troll. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Well...I'm not sure if you're a undercover troll, or a troll in denial. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse








-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



Obvious lurker is obvious.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Tim Allen and that child are shirtless....your argument is invalid

Click to collapse



Why are you spamming this forum with indecent photographs?! Remove that from my eyes!  

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 27, 2011)

Dev y u no give irc setup instructions! 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Dev y u no give irc setup instructions!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Go back a page....

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## RinZo (Sep 27, 2011)

What's up mafia!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> What's up mafia!

Click to collapse



nm, just came back to see everyone's spamming 

what's up rinzo


----------



## RinZo (Sep 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nm, just came back to see everyone's spamming
> 
> what's up rinzo

Click to collapse



NM just got home from work.  relaxing


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey everyone 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> did you get the new gas thingys?

Click to collapse



Not yet. The paperwork for the town (Union City, NJ) got rejected....so even if they get delivered soon....we can't put them in.   
I told Ray (my boss, who incedentially is my cousin twice removed  ) that He should go down to city hall and ummmmmm make a "donation" 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## RinZo (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



sup there errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrror


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not yet. The paperwork for the town (Union City, NJ) got rejected....so even if they get delivered soon....we can't put them in.
> I told Ray (my boss, who incedentially is my cousin twice removed  ) that He should go down to city hall and ummmmmm make a "donation"
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



or an offer they can't refuse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)

Or let them be in the mafia 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 27, 2011)

Obvious M_T_M is obvious  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

Rinzo! What's good?  

David, you're way late...

Husam, yo 

BD, just go break their kneecaps. 

Maxey, I don't want crooked peoples in my mafia 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 27, 2011)

I was "studying", I didn't have time to spam XDA  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I was "studying", I didn't have time to spam XDA
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



What were you studying? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 27, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What were you studying?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Math 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



It does make me sad too  That is one of my two worst enemies on the xda app. The second is gif images that orb just LOVES to post.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It does make me sad too  That is one of my two worst enemies on the xda app. The second is gif images that orb just LOVES to post.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Same here  Pics show up normally in a browser, so





Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Rinzo! What's good?
> 
> David, you're way late...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yo error


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 27, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



I wish I could unsee some things... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yo error

Click to collapse



I STILL need to watch the godfather.  

@David, because tapatalk is a pos.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Not sure if guy or girl...

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I STILL need to watch the godfather.
> 
> @David, because tapatalk is a pos.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



XDA app is even bigger pos  Maybe I should try Forum Runner

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 27, 2011)

Here is one before I go to bed  Good night





Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)

Night david 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Here is one before I go to bed  Good night
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



good night david


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse








-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## rr5678 (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Can't see with that bum eye


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2011)

M_T_M or max or someone outside the U.S.

Can you tell me if you are able to goto this link: 

http://media.mtvnservices.com/playe...e&instance=fullepisode&id=1669193&channelId=3

I would appreciate it


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse








-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



More gifs?! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2011)

Y u no help me out? 

Y u make post blank.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)

I can yeah 


davidrules7778 said:


> M_T_M or max or someone outside the U.S.
> 
> Can you tell me if you are able to goto this link:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I can yeah
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



thank you 

are u able to watch the video?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> thank you
> 
> are u able to watch the video?

Click to collapse



So irc doesn't work for you? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2011)

@max how about this site? 

http://www.vh1.com/video/ton-of-cas...ckin-dont-come-knockin/1669193/playlist.jhtml


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)

Not able to offer in my region the video says, but it also asks if I want to go to the uk one

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not able to offer in my region the video says, but it also asks if I want to go to the uk one
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



but the first one link worked? 

if so cool 

im trying to download this video but i can't seem to find the file link i need.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)

The link worked the video provavly not actually 


davidrules7778 said:


> but the first one link worked?
> 
> if so cool
> 
> im trying to download this video but i can't seem to find the file link i need.

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The link worked the video provavly not actually
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



probably*

10nazis


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)

:-| XD i will now turn predictive text back on 


husam666 said:


> probably*
> 
> 10nazis

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

Here Cam. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Here Cam.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Yo phone gonna die. Whered you get that battery icon?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The link worked the video provavly not actually
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



ok so it didnt play?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)

No..





davidrules7778 said:


> ok so it didnt play?

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 27, 2011)

Puttin in for a job at teh staples

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)

Good luck 


Also.. Lol

http://www.blameitonthevoices.com/2011/09/photoshop-help.html 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 27, 2011)

Max, get dan on our ircc!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm lazy  he'll be asleep xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2011)

Well for now i give up ive tried every possbile thing to download that video. DAMN U VH1 for not making it easy to download vids. 

LOL


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm lazy  he'll be asleep xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



He's posting to twitter 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)

He is? You ask him 


watt9493 said:


> He's posting to twitter
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)

was half hour ago, just asked

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> was half hour ago, just asked
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I put out a tweet to get him here

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2011)

Sweet okay





watt9493 said:


> I put out a tweet to get him here
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 27, 2011)

I just found a crowbar on my street? 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 28, 2011)

Mornin' guys. @error, irc on?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Mornin' guys. @error, irc on?

Click to collapse



how are ya bud


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> how are ya bud

Click to collapse



Nearly murdered my boss yesterday, but I think he might survive today if he plays his card right.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nearly murdered my boss yesterday, but I think he might survive today if he plays his card right.

Click to collapse



haha y u wanna murder?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> haha y u wanna murder?

Click to collapse



Cuz he's a twat, and an idiot.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Cuz he's a twat, and an idiot.

Click to collapse



arent all bosses?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> arent all bosses?

Click to collapse



Yup, but yesterday was more than worse. Kept changing stuff, breaking the flow of the report, and then... the ultimate sin...

Forcing an amendment that is grammatically incorrect.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Mornin' guys. @error, irc on?

Click to collapse



Not today, I need to get some sleep. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 28, 2011)

I can't sign into wyldride at all. Sigh...


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I can't sign into wyldride at all. Sigh...

Click to collapse



What do you mean? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 28, 2011)

I can't get x-chat to log into the irc server at all... very unusual for me.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I can't get x-chat to log into the irc server at all... very unusual for me.

Click to collapse



Try getting in via andchat on your phone. Just tested, and it works. It may be the computer.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 28, 2011)

Good day to all my mafia chaps. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning everyone 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Did you get the irc to work for you? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Did you get the irc to work for you?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Yeah but nobody was on

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yeah but nobody was on
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Because I was sleeping...

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey mafia, anyone else find it more relaxing around here now that milad is gone?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey mafia, anyone else find it more relaxing around here now that milad is gone?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



.......







-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 28, 2011)

Goodmorning error. How are you today? It's rainy here

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning error. How are you today? It's rainy here
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



It rained here earlier this morning, and it's probably going to rain later today.

But I also get paid today! So that make anything that happens today magnificently minute.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 28, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It rained here earlier this morning, and it's probably going to rain later today.
> 
> But I also get paid today! So that make anything that happens today magnificently minute.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Ohh, money money money can I haz some?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 28, 2011)

Greetings mafia! Note the signature

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Greetings mafia! Note the signature
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



And that would be the Samsung galaxy S 2?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> And that would be the Samsung galaxy S 2?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I can only assume so  

Edit: Looked it up, it is. How do you like that Sakai? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning. Today is my one day off before I get kidnapped by the carnival and sent to Cranford, NJ to run the firehouse. I'm gonna spend the day cleaning. 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning. Today is my one day off before I get kidnapped by the carnival and sent to Cranford, NJ to run the firehouse. I'm gonna spend the day cleaning.
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



Sounds like fun  Have fun BD. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning. Today is my one day off before I get kidnapped by the carnival and sent to Cranford, NJ to run the firehouse. I'm gonna spend the day cleaning.
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



I wanna be kidnapped by a carnival too

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I can only assume so
> 
> Edit: Looked it up, it is. How do you like that Sakai?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I'm spending a lot of time configuring the Desire for export, then preparing the new one...

@BD: carney time?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I wanna be kidnapped by a carnival too
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Wanna take MY place and run the "firehouse" ??
You can... I won't stop you. 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm spending a lot of time configuring the Desire for export, then preparing the new one...
> 
> @BD: carney time?

Click to collapse



Enjoy your new phone!  
Yes, Carney time, one moar time this season.....
(Sparky still has about three more weeks.....) then I'm going to post a thread announcing THE END OF CARNIVAL SEASON! 
(then......................................I'll start counting the days until it starts again.  
(Too much Sparky is bad for my sanity)  

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wanna take MY place and run the "firehouse" ??
> You can... I won't stop you.
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



Hmm, tempting offer... but I just wanted to go to a carnival 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 28, 2011)

Alright, gonna see In Flames now  See ya 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello:
DD
Rinzo
Husam
BD
David
Dexter
Error
M_T_M
TRM
John
Watt
Sakai
Max
Milad (Havent talked to u on this thread in awhile?  )
Jim Jam
Anyone i missed? 
Damn Lurkers


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Milad (Havent talked to u on this thread in awhile?  )

Click to collapse



He is long gone. Never to return. Banished From the mafia.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> He is long gone. Never to return. Banished From the mafia.

Click to collapse



Y Does he hate everything?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Y Does he hate everything?

Click to collapse



I don't know. But as i was just saying to twitch this morning, its actually more relaxing around here with him gone


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 28, 2011)

hey btw  

He must lurk I'm sure


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hey btw
> 
> He must lurk I'm sure

Click to collapse



hiii max and oh probably






Hi Lurker Milad


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 28, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> you guys are wrong.....but then again...y'alls mafia I guess....also hai

Click to collapse



Wrong? No way!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 28, 2011)

Sup MTM 

How is everyone ?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup MTM
> 
> How is everyone ?

Click to collapse



Im ok i guess...

Im really bummed out that im broke 

especially when im going to a concert on friday


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Im ok i guess...
> 
> Im really bummed out that im broke
> 
> especially when im going to a concert on friday

Click to collapse



Damn unlucky dude

HHvae fun though


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn unlucky dude
> 
> HHvae fun though

Click to collapse



ya i will as always 

Can't wait til next thursday then ill have money and very little bills


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 28, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> you guys are wrong.....but then again...y'alls mafia I guess....also hai

Click to collapse



Teh Mafia is never wrong!  

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 28, 2011)

Enjoying that sgs2 sakai?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 28, 2011)

Mafia is swimming with the fishes.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 28, 2011)

sup mafia

10chr


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 28, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> you guys are wrong.....but then again...y'alls mafia I guess....also hai

Click to collapse



We aren't wrong. We have gotten in less trouble. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 28, 2011)

Is it weird that i throw my phone off sh!t for fun?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Is it weird that i throw my phone off sh!t for fun?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Kinda lol xD

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello again guys

Im bored


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 28, 2011)

I threw my hero as high as I could whilst filming, didn't come out to great but was fun 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I threw my hero as high as I could whilst filming, didn't come out to great but was fun
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Did it break? I would have loved to see that. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 28, 2011)

Do u guys watch archer? 

LOL its hilarious:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 28, 2011)

Was on gras, held its own 


I_am_Error said:


> Did it break? I would have loved to see that.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 28, 2011)

Lmao so it is xD





davidrules7778 said:


> Do u guys watch archer?
> 
> LOL its hilarious:

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Was on gras, held its own
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Awww, that's disappointing.  So how is everyone? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm alright thanks, you?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 28, 2011)

Also what I made on tuesday.. On top its a fried apple.. I was bored xD 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 28, 2011)

@ Errorr

Im fine and excited for the Blink Concert Friday only thing is i have money


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Awww, that's disappointing.  So how is everyone?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I'm crazy exited for a friends birthday party this Friday, limo ride from her place to the club. And the best part is she's a model and all her model friends are coming it starts at 10 tho. So I'm gunna have to use energy drinks to get past that first 5 drink stage awake tho

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds.great. XD lmao, sleep through the day.. Be as awake a you can  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'm crazy exited for a friends birthday party this Friday, limo ride from her place to the club. And the best part is she's a model and all her model friends are coming it starts at 10 tho. So I'm gunna have to use energy drinks to get past that first 5 drink stage awake tho
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Jager BOMBS  Will keep you up


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sounds.great. XD lmao, sleep through the day.. Be as awake a you can
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I haz to work during the day
Also does it seem weird that my parents are almost the only people who haven't told me I shouldn't smoke, or that it will kill me
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Jager BOMBS  Will keep you up

Click to collapse



Jager f#cks me up bad man. I don't know why like memory loss after 10 haha

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I haz to work during the day
> Also does it seem weird that my parents are almost the only people who haven't told me I shouldn't smoke, or that it will kill me
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yes it is weird my mom and dad told me immediately 

---------- Post added at 02:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 PM ----------




deliriousDroid said:


> Jager f#cks me up bad man. I don't know why like memory loss after 10 haha
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Vodka F*cks me up but Jager is always an awesome night


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 28, 2011)

Is a bit, but depend on what and how much I guess 


deliriousDroid said:


> I haz to work during the day
> Also does it seem weird that my parents are almost the only people who haven't told me I shouldn't smoke, or that it will kill me
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes it is weird my mom and dad told me immediately
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Vodka is my drink of choice back when I had a good tolerance built up I could handle a 1/5. But I don't drink to much anymore. So I have to take it easylol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 28, 2011)

And yeah, tobacco I'm talking about
But mabey they just know I'm not gunna quit cuz they tell me to so they don't bother.ahaha
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 28, 2011)

Later guys. Gotta go milk now

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 28, 2011)

Tut  fair enough dude, I'll seeya later 


deliriousDroid said:


> And yeah, tobacco I'm talking about
> But mabey they just know I'm not gunna quit cuz they tell me to so they don't bother.ahaha
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'm crazy exited for a friends birthday party this Friday, limo ride from her place to the club. And the best part is she's a model and all her model friends are coming it starts at 10 tho. So I'm gunna have to use energy drinks to get past that first 5 drink stage awake tho
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Lol old people and their lack of energy. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 28, 2011)

My netbook's hard disk is dying FUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> My netbook's hard disk is dying FUUUUUUUUUU

Click to collapse



That's what happens when you fill it up with virus ridden pr0n hus

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol old people and their lack of energy.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Why if I was 4 years younger you would regret saying that :Oldmanfistshake:

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> That's what happens when you fill it up with virus ridden pr0n hus
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Damn, you should've told me that when I bought it 

anyway, be back in about 1:30 hours, gonna watch south park movie


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2011)

ok back, that was the worst movie i have ever seen, such a waste of time


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok back, that was the worst movie i have ever seen, such a waste of time

Click to collapse



Note to self: don't watch south park movie. Thanks

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Morning guys. I'm still runnning the Desire mainly. SGS2 needs moar tweaking!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Note to self: don't watch south park movie. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



it is also offensive if you are canadian 

edit: morning sakai


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it is also offensive if you are canadian
> 
> edit: morning sakai

Click to collapse



Ahh, nothing can offend us Canadians eh

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ahh, nothing can offend us Canadians eh
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



lol yeah i guess


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning guys. I'm still runnning the Desire mainly. SGS2 needs moar tweaking!

Click to collapse



You change signature yet?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Why if I was 4 years younger you would regret saying that :Oldmanfistshake:
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Damn old people  The young will young the world! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 29, 2011)

Wieners

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Wieners
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



See Cam, these kind of comments kill threads haha

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> See Cam, these kind of comments kill threads haha
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



lol, what's up error


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, what's up error

Click to collapse



Not much dude, kind of in a nervous frenzy. But I'm also excited to save up for a new phone 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Not much dude, kind of in a nervous frenzy. But I'm also excited to save up for a new phone
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



nervous, what's wrong?

and cool


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nervous, what's wrong?
> 
> and cool

Click to collapse



I shot ya a pm.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I shot ya a pm.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



got it 

10cht


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 29, 2011)

What happened brah? 

Btw, SGS dev threads suck. Too many ROMs, not even sure which one to use, no CM7, etc.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> What happened brah?
> 
> Btw, SGS dev threads suck. Too many ROMs, not even sure which one to use, no CM7, etc.

Click to collapse



No CM7?!  Sadness.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> What happened brah?
> 
> Btw, SGS dev threads suck. Too many ROMs, not even sure which one to use, no CM7, etc.

Click to collapse



Sent you a pm also.

Edit: I actually just forwarded what I sent to Husam haha

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Not a stable mod, or even an RC version. I'ma need to wait for it... I miss CM.

On the other hand, now is the perfect time to resurrect my ORD, try out some ROMs. If only they have some convenient way of flashing ROMs...  

Also, I don't your situation is funny.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Not a stable mod, or even an RC version. I'ma need to wait for it... I miss CM.
> 
> On the other hand, now is the perfect time to resurrect my ORD, try out some ROMs. If only they have some convenient way of flashing ROMs...
> 
> Also, I don't your situation is funny.

Click to collapse



So they have a beta release? At least there is hope.

Recovery?  I'm sure that would be the best way to conveniently flash roms 

Yeah like I said I just forwarded you Husam's pm lol But yeah, it's actually put some dampering on the good 'ol self esteem 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So they have a beta release? At least there is hope.
> 
> Recovery?  I'm sure that would be the best way to conveniently flash roms
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No worries man. That's why I don't invest in looks. I wanna be an attractive man well into my fifties. Just having good looks won't cut it then.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No worries man. That's why I don't invest in looks. I wanna be an attractive man well into my fifties. Just having good looks won't cut it then.

Click to collapse



As true as that may be I'm rather shallow/fickle/vain (Not sure what word to use there to be most appropriate lol) I do value my looks, alone with my personality, but I am still nervous about that kinda stuff. So shhh. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No worries man. That's why I don't invest in looks. I wanna be an attractive man well into my fifties. Just having good looks won't cut it then.

Click to collapse



TL;DR is why I don't invest in books


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> TL;DR is why I don't invest in books

Click to collapse



Lol poor poor Husam.  Learn to read my friend. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 29, 2011)

Goodnight guys 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> TL;DR is why I don't invest in books

Click to collapse



That is categorically true. Books are nothing.

Invest in knowledge.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That is categorically true. Books are nothing.
> 
> Invest in knowledge.

Click to collapse



indeed

goodnight error


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 29, 2011)

Morning 20 minutes left of part if my gsce english and I don't know what to write 


Also.. Ima make a nyan cake next week xD
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Morning 20 minutes left of part if my gsce english and I don't know what to write
> 
> 
> Also.. Ima make a nyan cake next week xD
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I make evil nyan chocolate cakes. Daily.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Morning 20 minutes left of part if my gsce english and I don't know what to write
> 
> 
> Also.. Ima make a nyan cake next week xD
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Photographs or it never occurred.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 29, 2011)

So what does le mafia think of the HTC Amaze? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 29, 2011)

Forever alone.jpg 

I'm off! See ya guys later.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2011)

macaronymax said:


> morning 20 minutes left of part if my gsce english and i don't know what to write
> 
> 
> also.. Ima make a nyan cake next week xd
> sent from my gt-i9100 using xda app

Click to collapse



seriously?????!?!!!!??!?!







Dude, the cake is a lie!!!!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> seriously?????!?!!!!??!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Husam! I'm bored and returned after a long session of the forever alones.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Husam! I'm bored and returned after a long session of the forever alones.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse









lol jk

so how can I entertain you?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol jk
> 
> so how can I entertain you?

Click to collapse



Lol I'm not even sure. Just wake up? Oh! When are you leaving for Jordan again? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol I'm not even sure. Just wake up? Oh! When are you leaving for Jordan again?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



on saturday, that's 2 days yaaay


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> on saturday, that's 2 days yaaay

Click to collapse



Awesome!  Have fun with that. I would like a gift 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Awesome!  Have fun with that. I would like a gift
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Just give me your credit card numbers, the expiry date and the numbers on the back and the gift will be on your door step in 2/3 weeks


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Just give me your credit card numbers, the expiry date and the numbers on the back and the gift will be on your door step in 2/3 weeks

Click to collapse



....seems legit.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> ....seems legit.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



it is legit


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it is legit

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I have no monies on my debt card, and I don't have a credit card....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 29, 2011)

Yep xD pics on tuesday.. In my spare time I did 2 pages if doodle a, and I got C for spanish, could be worse 


husam666 said:


> seriously?????!?!!!!??!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 29, 2011)

Debit? XD





I_am_Error said:


> Unfortunately I have no monies on my debt card, and I don't have a credit card....

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yep xD pics on tuesday.. In my spare time I did 2 pages if doodle a, and I got C for spanish, could be worse
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



that sounds good  would you mind editing your sentence to make it make more sense  
jk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 29, 2011)

Never xD was typing under table





husam666 said:


> that sounds good  would you mind editing your sentence to make it make more sense
> jk

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Never xD was typing under table
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



is the GCSE now finished? or you have more tests or something?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 29, 2011)

Goodmorning Mafia
@Don, y u nervous? Anything L'arma segreta can do to help?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning Mafia
> @Don, y u nervous? Anything L'arma segreta can do to help?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



he's afraid he did not hit puberty yet 

jk jk 

what's up double d?


----------



## Omnichron (Sep 29, 2011)

dang... I farted and  an unexpected Hershey squirt exploded into existence. excuse me while I go shower...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 29, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> dang... I farted and  an unexpected Hershey squirt exploded into existence. excuse me while I go shower...

Click to collapse



W.T.F man?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 29, 2011)

@hus. XD I would be nervous if hadn't by that age either.
Just at work, like usually. Need too poop, but not as bad as that noob 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Omnichron (Sep 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> @hus. XD I would be nervous if hadn't by that age either.
> Just at work, like usually. Need too poop, but not as bad as that noob
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Excuse me but I consider the word noob an uncalled for remark. Have fun man! Live a little. This the great hussan thread after all.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 29, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> Excuse me but I consider the word noob an uncalled for remark. Have fun man! Live a little. This the great hussan thread after all.

Click to collapse



1- A noob to pooping
2- A noob to figuring out who's thread this is. 
Totaly called for
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> Excuse me but I consider the word noob an uncalled for remark. Have fun man! Live a little. This the great hussan thread after all.

Click to collapse



it's Husa*M*, noob 

lol, what kind of person gets diarrhea in the shower?


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's Husa*M*, noob
> 
> lol, what kind of person gets diarrhea in the shower?

Click to collapse



Lolwut? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 29, 2011)

Goodmornin dave

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yall are n00bz! 

Morning everyone! 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yall are n00bz!
> 
> Morning everyone!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



goodmornin noobish noob


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Lolwut?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



read his post, you'll understand

good morning watt


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> goodmornin noobish noob

Click to collapse



Im no n00b. I have leik twiice your posts

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## T.C.P (Sep 29, 2011)

Goodmorning all, and with that I must go to take a tour of Alcatraz laters 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 29, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Goodmorning all, and with that I must go to take a tour of Alcatraz laters
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Let me know how fast you loose signal from sprint. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 29, 2011)

As quickly as you would  It's freaking Alcatraz. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> is the GCSE now finished? or you have more tests or something?

Click to collapse



Not yet, Just have finished some pieces of coursework for 


hey again mafia


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not yet, Just have finished some pieces of coursework for
> 
> 
> hey again mafia

Click to collapse



Finish all of my Java homework early...

Get the rest of the week to do nothing. Like a baws. 

Hey Maxey! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Finish all of my Java homework early...
> 
> Get the rest of the week to do nothing. Like a baws.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



xD lol, Awesome  Hey !


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD lol, Awesome  Hey !

Click to collapse



What's up dude?  We need to play SK today. Soon? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What's up dude?  We need to play SK today. Soon?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Sure, Sounds good, I'ma have to leave for diner in like the next half hour but I won't be long 

Damn 29c here today  Hotter than Summer was!


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sure, Sounds good, I'ma have to leave for diner in like the next half hour but I won't be long
> 
> Damn 29c here today  Hotter than Summer was!

Click to collapse



Alright dude, just get on when you can. 

Really? 29c isn't too hot.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 29, 2011)

Lmao, I didn't think this sandwich out very well
And yes... ik it looks disgusting 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 29, 2011)

It looks good...

What is it? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 29, 2011)

Two homemade burgers with melted cheese and Mayo
Btw, good job getting me started with torrents now I'm stealing sh!t left right and centre.lol
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Mcds (Sep 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lmao, I didn't think this sandwich out very well
> And yes... ik it looks disgusting
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



yummy looks like desert


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 29, 2011)

Mcds said:


> yummy looks like desert

Click to collapse



I know right? But not necessarily desert...more like...delicious lunch 

@DD, I want one  No problem...glad I can contribute to the fall of proprietary software. Open source ftw!! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lmao, I didn't think this sandwich out very well
> And yes... ik it looks disgusting
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



back, That's no Sandwhich! That's a manwhich  Lmnao looks awesome xD


@Er, It's double the temp of what it normally is


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> back, That's no Sandwhich! That's a manwhich  Lmnao looks awesome xD
> 
> 
> @Er, It's double the temp of what it normally is

Click to collapse



I'm starving! Picture makes me sad haha

Wow, really? That's frigid.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm starving! Picture makes me sad haha
> 
> Wow, really? That's frigid.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Aha unlucky dude,Im also hungry, But I have popcorn.. for me and my mentally obiece - ness 

Yeah


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Aha unlucky dude,Im also hungry, But I have popcorn.. for me and my mentally obiece - ness
> 
> Yeah

Click to collapse



Get on sk? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 29, 2011)

sure 2secs


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey max and error and anyone else online. No list today as its friday!!!!!!!!!!!!! well.........for me at least


----------



## Omnichron (Sep 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> 1- A noob to pooping
> 2- A noob to figuring out who's thread this is.
> Totaly called for
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> it's Husa*M*, noob
> 
> lol, what kind of person gets diarrhea in the shower?

Click to collapse





idavid_ said:


> Lolwut?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse





watt9493 said:


> Yall are n00bz!
> 
> Morning everyone!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse





deliriousDroid said:


> goodmornin noobish noob

Click to collapse



Being the gentleman that I am. People sometimes refer to me as the most interesting man alive. I've change my pic to reflect my severe case of noob. Thank you and have a great day.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 29, 2011)

On da way to cranford....

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 29, 2011)

Shopping trip for tomorrow lolz
You should had seen the look the cashier gave me.haha. epic
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 29, 2011)

Lmao! Dude, that's hilarious.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Shopping trip for tomorrow lolz
> You should had seen the look the cashier gave me.haha. epic
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Damn!!!! Someone is going to get get F*cked up lol all that medicine 

Then

have sex lol


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Damn!!!! Someone is going to get get F*cked up lol all that medicine
> 
> Then
> 
> have sex lol

Click to collapse



XD Great way to put it Dave.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> XD Great way to put it Dave.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



No other way to put it


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi guys

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Damn!!!! Someone is going to get get F*cked up lol all that medicine
> 
> Then
> 
> have sex lol

Click to collapse



Don't tell me you've never had wasted sex? Nd yeah man, hangovers hit me harder than they did 4 years ago ima gunna needed those meds

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Don't tell me you've never had wasted sex? Nd yeah man, hangovers hit me harder than they did 4 years ago ima gunna needed those meds
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I have 

But i dont usually buy all that medicine with beer and condems at once 

LOL


----------



## husam666 (Sep 30, 2011)

hello people


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I have
> 
> But i dont usually buy all that medicine with beer and condems at once
> 
> LOL

Click to collapse



Im a busy guy, so gotta make use of the time off

Hey hus, whats happenin?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Im a busy guy, so gotta make use of the time off
> 
> Hey hus, whats happenin?

Click to collapse



nothing, just woke up at it's almost 3 am, thinking of ways how to fix my brother's laptop


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nothing, just woke up at it's almost 3 am, thinking of ways how to fix my brother's laptop

Click to collapse



I read something somewhere about throwing it in a hole filled with water.....


----------



## husam666 (Sep 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I read something somewhere about throwing it in a hole filled with water.....

Click to collapse



hmmm, I'll keep that in mind


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

Seems like a legit way to fix a laptop. I'd recommend that fix.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

What's the problem with the laptop? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey Dave! 23 minutes till what? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 30, 2011)

bluescreens when booting, the error code i get is not about a driver, word on the street says it's something with start up programs, so now i have to access the windows registry through linux because it's not working through the windows recovery partition


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey error sk tonight? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey error sk tonight?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



What time? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What time?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Umm, say 10ish?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Umm, say 10ish?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Sounds good.  I'll be on at 10.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sounds good.  I'll be on at 10.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Aight bro. Well I'm gunna go shower and eat. Later

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Aight bro. Well I'm gunna go shower and eat. Later
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Guys... If anyone hasn't started playing SK yet... PM me. I have a preposition for you. In fact, current players may contact me too, but I think I can benefit new players better.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Guys... If anyone hasn't started playing SK yet... PM me. I have a preposition for you. In fact, current players may contact me too, but I think I can benefit new players better.

Click to collapse



hey sakai
should i pm you?
I never played, i don't think i will


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 30, 2011)

Then you shouldn't. I'm practically giving away my character.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

Thinking its bedtime... but not in the mood for sleep should i have a few more shots to send me to dreamland?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorry we already did. I got off and plan on going to sleep, DD got drunk haha

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 30, 2011)

Alright, due to overwhelming demand for my SK char, I will be releasing it for everyone that asks. All I want is that you don't "abuse" him... too much... while I get some administrative issues out of the way (like changing emails and passwords and such). Remember to behave guys.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

I call dibs on his sword. Divine avenger shall be mine! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sorry we already did. I got off and plan on going to sleep, DD got drunk haha
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



shhhh, its a secreto


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> shhhh, its a secreto

Click to collapse



...okay! CD

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> ...okay! CD
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



cross dresser? a whaaat?


----------



## T.C.P (Sep 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Let me know how fast you loose signal from sprint.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I didn't loose signal!! 4g all day ( well untill my battery died lol) 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 30, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> I didn't loose signal!! 4g all day ( well untill my battery died lol)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Erm.... suddenly?


----------



## Omnichron (Sep 30, 2011)

hey guys, noobie checking in... whatcha doing?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 30, 2011)

Morning  epic shopping

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 30, 2011)

Finally bought yourself a... pad?


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 30, 2011)

Morning guys!

Yesterday night I developed one of mine b&w films ALONE! 
It was AWESOME! Imma shoot more b&w these days... i loved the procedure 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 30, 2011)

'sup 

All I know is megapixels.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

Morning guys  

It's as cold as a snowman's nipple  Kind of wondering why I didn't wear my coat...

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Morning guys
> 
> It's as cold as a snowman's nipple  Kind of wondering why I didn't wear my coat...
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Cuz you wanted to show the world what a tough guy you are?lol
Morning
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Cuz you wanted to show the world what a tough guy you are?lol
> Morning
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse









That could possibly be the case. What's up dude? Are you done with previously discussed trip already or what? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That could possibly be the case. What's up dude? Are you done with previously discussed trip already or what?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Nah man, that's tonight and at work... yaayyyy. Hbu? On your way to school still?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nah man, that's tonight and at work... yaayyyy. Hbu? On your way to school still?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I've been here  But I'm gettin something to munch on. So I'm happy. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I've been here  But I'm gettin something to munch on. So I'm happy.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Why teh good mood? 
Just from the food?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Why teh good mood?
> Just from the food?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeah! I don't know, I feel like today is a good day.

See:






-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 30, 2011)

Morning guys. Nice pikture twitchey

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yeah! I don't know, I feel like today is a good day.
> 
> See:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is a beautiful day here to. And tonight is gunna be epic. So yes, today is a good day
Nice pic
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning guys. Nice pikture twitchey
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Thank you  Morning.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

Damn, the finish on the battery cover is starting to Peel

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm off, adios. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm off, adios.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



See you later error dude

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 30, 2011)

Whats up dd

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning guys. Nice pikture twitchey
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Hey watt, I noticed you haven't gone on any punching sprees recently, is life better now?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey watt, I noticed you haven't gone on any punching sprees recently, is life better now?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Life is a lot better.  and yesterday was like the cherry on top. The two "friends" of my gf's that have been trying to break us up are out of the picture.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Life is a lot better.  and yesterday was like the cherry on top. The two "friends" of my gf's that have been trying to break us up are out of the picture.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Did you at least make it look like a accident? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Did you at least make it look like a accident?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



He didn't need to. He punched them so hard they landed on the moon (with help of Chuck Norris, of course)

Hi guys  It's weekend, yay! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Did you at least make it look like a accident?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



No accident needed. My girlfriend told them to fack off. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> No accident needed. My girlfriend told them to fack off.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Good for her
@David.haha. yes it is. Any plans?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Good for her
> @David.haha. yes it is. Any plans?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



How have you been dd?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## RinZo (Sep 30, 2011)

hey peoples


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> How have you been dd?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Eh, tired of working. Can't wait till December

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Eh, tired of working. Can't wait till December
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Whats the temp there in f°? 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Whats the temp there in f°?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



During December? In Canada?
Probably around 0 ? Not to sure about my conversation.
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> During December? In Canada?
> Probably around 0 ? Not to sure about my conversation.
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



No. Like right now. Cause its a sunny 71 here and i HATE IT!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Archer (Sep 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> No. Like right now. Cause its a sunny 71 here and i HATE IT!

Click to collapse



It's about 77°F here, which is ridiculous for nearly October.  It's well hot, and I'm in an office


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 30, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> It's about 77°F here, which is ridiculous for nearly October.  It's well hot, and I'm in an office

Click to collapse



It's insanely hot isn't it , Not sure if it's good or bad  But Wednesday is rain here


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

It's 63 here right now. But it feels hotter, really sunny out. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's 63 here right now. But it feels hotter, really sunny out.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



17c, not that bad awesome


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 17c, not that bad awesome

Click to collapse



It is, but it's windy, so when the clouds cover the sun it's cold, and when it's clear it's hot.xD

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It is, but it's windy, so when the clouds cover the sun it's cold, and when it's clear it's hot.xD
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



smae here but its 76


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

Screw you all! It's 56°F here. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Screw you all! It's 56°F here.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Tehe 78f here


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Tehe 78f here

Click to collapse



Why must Buffalo suck? So guys! Guess who will be getting the SGS2 for $250 when it comes out? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why must Buffalo suck? So guys! Guess who will be getting the SGS2 for $250 when it comes out?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



samsuck? really? i thought you were better! and ill gladly take your 56 degrees.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

awesome sh!t~~
i didnt think it would be that easy to overclock my gpu


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> samsuck? really? i thought you were better! and ill gladly take your 56 degrees.

Click to collapse



apparently he doesnt care if his phone is garbage


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (Sep 30, 2011)

No 1: Samsuck? *shudder*
No 2: Its 55 and has rained pretty much all week *shudder*

Sent from my PG06100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

alanthemanofchicago said:


> No 1: Samsuck? *shudder*
> No 2: Its 55 and has rained pretty much all week *shudder*
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



And you are?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> apparently he doesnt care if his phone is garbage

Click to collapse



Tehe

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> awesome sh!t~~
> i didnt think it would be that easy to overclock my gpu

Click to collapse



What program is that? I would like to overclock my gpu too. 

@Watt have you actually used a newer Samsung Android phone? 


-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> apparently he doesnt care if his phone is garbage

Click to collapse



I had a nexus s, the build quality is not bad. Just not how I expected it to be. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 30, 2011)

hey, You sound like milad 

---------- Post added at 08:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Why must Buffalo suck? So guys! Guess who will be getting the SGS2 for $250 when it comes out?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Awesome  But umm mine was £100  (150$


----------



## husam666 (Sep 30, 2011)

ayoo, what's up biatches?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What program is that? I would like to overclock my gpu too.
> 
> @Watt have you actually used a newer Samsung Android phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



evga I guess it came with his EVGA card, I have MSI Afterburner, Came with le card 

---------- Post added at 08:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> ayoo, what's up biatches?

Click to collapse



Sup hus 

---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------

http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/30/atandt-samsung-galaxy-s-ii-review/


This one er? Make a rom? Toogether?   


Edit, Nevermind  

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1055
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1301
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1158


----------



## husam666 (Sep 30, 2011)

double posting much max?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> evga I guess it came with his EVGA card, I have MSI Afterburner, Came with le card
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What would come with my card? 

Also, no:

http://m.samsung.com/us/mobile/cell-phones/SGH-T989ZKBTMB

This one.

And I didn't read those links so I'll check now.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What program is that? I would like to overclock my gpu too.
> 
> @Watt have you actually used a newer Samsung Android phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. A nexus s. All plastic and feels like poo

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What would come with my card?
> 
> Also, no:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice Bigger screen?  

They were differnt forum sections 

@hus yeahh


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yes. A nexus s. All plastic and feels like poo
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Well, to each their own.  My opinion, don't crucify others because they don't agree with yours.  

I think as long as that person is happy with their ANDROID device then all is well. If it's apple, then they can gtfo. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Well, to each their own.  My opinion, don't crucify others because they don't agree with yours.
> 
> I think as long as that person is happy with their ANDROID device then all is well. If it's apple, then they can gtfo.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I like the plastic, Lighter, if this phone was metal it'd be a heaving sob  As you said each to their own,..


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice Bigger screen?
> 
> They were differnt forum sections
> 
> @hus yeahh

Click to collapse



Bigger screen than what?  

Yeah, I know. But either way, the system should still be the same. You'd just have to change the device name around a little but. And the infuse isn't the sgs 2. Plus, I have Tmobile, not at&t.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Bigger screen than what?
> 
> Yeah, I know. But either way, the system should still be the same. You'd just have to change the device name around a little but. And the infuse isn't the sgs 2. Plus, I have Tmobile, not at&t.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



The international, 4.3" vs 4.52" 0.2" bigger, 

Oh it isn't? 

Hopefully, should all be interchangeable with the swap of the keylayout and build.prop..  Screen res is still the same.. I thikn

edit



> Display
> 
> Super AMOLED™ Plus
> 4.52” Display
> 480 x 800 pixels

Click to collapse


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The international, 4.3" vs 4.52" 0.2" bigger,
> 
> Oh it isn't?
> 
> Hopefully, should all be interchangeable with the swap of the keylayout and build.prop..  Screen res is still the same.. I thikn

Click to collapse



Lol, my screen is bigger  

Yeah, the res is still 480x800. So now all you have to do is teach me how to build custom roms.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol, my screen is bigger
> 
> Yeah, the res is still 480x800. So now all you have to do is tell me how to build custom roms.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Noo  Mines bigger.. Teheh 

Meh xD Depends how custom you want it


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 30, 2011)

I had the choice between the two, and I chose Sensation. I guess because it's HTC  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I had the choice between the two, and I chose Sensation. I guess because it's HTC
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



If I HAD to choose an HTC device it would be the amaze.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I had the choice between the two, and I chose Sensation. I guess because it's HTC
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



I went Sgs, I guess because it's not HTC  

I've only ever had a HTC Smartphone before 


Also.. SAMOLED <3<3<3


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I went Sgs, I guess because it's not HTC
> 
> I've only ever had a HTC Smartphone before
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm idk, I don't like how Samsung devices feel (my father has an SGS 1). I would LOVE to have SAMOLED though. Super awesome screen 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hmm idk, I don't like how Samsung devices feel (my father has an SGS 1). I would LOVE to have SAMOLED though. Super awesome screen
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



If you don't like how they feel then get a TPU case. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 30, 2011)

I see where your coming from  but is total awesome, buy replacement from ebay and swap on sensation? Lol : D 


I want a hd2 


idavid_ said:


> Hmm idk, I don't like how Samsung devices feel (my father has an SGS 1). I would LOVE to have SAMOLED though. Super awesome screen
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> If you don't like how they feel then get a TPU case.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Nah, I like metal (one of the reasons why I don't use a case on my phone) 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I see where your coming from  but is total awesome, buy replacement from ebay and swap on sensation? Lol : D
> 
> 
> I want a hd2
> ...

Click to collapse



I have one.  Umad? 

And swapping screens? Sounds kinda dangerous  Is that even possible? Do they sell s-amoled screens that can be installed in the Sensation? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Nah, I like metal (one of the reasons why I don't use a case on my phone)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



I guess that makes sense. Personally I don't like the feel of the metal when it gets all greasy and stuff.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 30, 2011)

You do? D:


Theoretically yes, and they do sell samoled on ebay, but, there could be problems with drivers, and the screen resolutions are different do that would nt goo great,  and dangerous xD


I_am_Error said:


> I have one.  Umad?
> 
> And swapping screens? Sounds kinda dangerous  Is that even possible? Do they sell s-amoled screens that can be installed in the Sensation?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I have one.  Umad?
> 
> And swapping screens? Sounds kinda dangerous  Is that even possible? Do they sell s-amoled screens that can be installed in the Sensation?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Haha he's not serious, the screen isn't even the same ratio, resolution,... I think common sense is enough reason to NOT do it  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 30, 2011)

Also, I want to do this  But I'll probably screw up so I need a spare xD 
 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1184568 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Haha he's not serious, the screen isn't even the same ratio, resolution,... I think common sense is enough reason to NOT do it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



He's Maxey, you never know.  He's a daring little bugger. 

@Maxey, yeah I do  Got it from my step dad. For free. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> He's Maxey, you never know.  He's a daring little bugger.
> 
> @Maxey, yeah I do  Got it from my step dad. For free.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Lmao 

Also.. Damn you lucky sob  If you ever need £150 ($235 just let me know... )


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> He's Maxey, you never know.  He's a daring little bugger.
> 
> @Maxey, yeah I do  Got it from my step dad. For free.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Just reminded me of this... Not sure of you've seen it already 






Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Also, I want to do this  But I'll probably screw up so I need a spare xD
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1184568
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Very nice, Voids warrany?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao
> 
> Also.. Damn you lucky sob  If you ever need £150 ($235 just let me know... )

Click to collapse



Hmmmm....will definitely do 

Let me fix it first haha

@David, I did see and I got a good lol out of it, but I think if it would be any other than it is now it would be kinda homo.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 30, 2011)

Start a bit of PHP, Make a page to slow down your brwser 


http://maax.us/numbers.php

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Hmmmm....will definitely do
> 
> Let me fix it first haha
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's up with it?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Start a bit of PHP, Make a page to slow down your brwser
> 
> 
> http://maax.us/numbers.php
> ...

Click to collapse



It's loading numbers, you may have set the end point to an indefinite amount. So it's just going to keep loading...or not, didn't stay on long enough  Still cool. 

And the screen needs to be completely replaced.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Start a bit of PHP, Make a page to slow down your brwser
> 
> 
> http://maax.us/numbers.php
> ...

Click to collapse



I hate you Max   

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Very nice, Voids warrany?

Click to collapse



I don't think so, it's just a cover. Besides, you can call HTC and they will send you a free one (if you're lucky  ) 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What program is that? I would like to overclock my gpu too.
> 
> @Watt have you actually used a newer Samsung Android phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Google it man I just downloaded it today. Haven't played with the overclock yet, but I know it works for the fan. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Google it man I just downloaded it today. Haven't played with the overclock yet, but I know it works for the fan.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



What's it called? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It's loading numbers, you may have set the end point to an indefinite amount. So it's just going to keep loading...or not, didn't stay on long enough  Still cool.
> 
> And the screen needs to be completely replaced.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Only goes until it reaches 1000000 

Ahhh okay, ebay I saw one with broken touchscreen, £10for replacment not bad and costs £99


idavid_ said:


> I hate you Max
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Tehehe


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Only goes until it reaches 1000000
> 
> Ahhh okay, ebay I saw one with broken touchscreen, £10for replacment not bad and costs £99
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then do you want it minus the repair costs? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Google it man I just downloaded it today. Haven't played with the overclock yet, but I know it works for the fan.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



What card you have? 

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Then do you want it minus the repair costs?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I don't mind  How much are you willing, Also what network is it on?


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> What card you have?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How much are you willing is the question? And it's the Tmobile version, but it's unlocked. As far as I remember.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 30, 2011)

super clocked  Not amazing stable but plays games even if it sounds like a hair dryerxD


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> super clocked  Not amazing stable but plays games even if it sounds like a hair dryerxD

Click to collapse



Is that the gpu oc'er...? Haha

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> How much are you willing is the question? And it's the Tmobile version, but it's unlocked. As far as I remember.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Wait, I confused myself here, sorry dude, So if I bought do you repair or me? Do I pay extra for repair or do I fix myself (Which I wouldnt mind actually, Used to do internal mods on psp's  ) Or minus money for the broke ness 

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Is that the gpu oc'er...? Haha
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



The green window, Behind is songbird, My Music player.. 

1.1Ghz


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wait, I confused myself here, sorry dude, So if I bought do you repair or me? Do I pay extra for repair or do I fix myself (Which I wouldnt mind actually, Used to do internal mods on psp's  ) Or minus money for the broke ness
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just pm me lol 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

The big name on the program in my pic is the name
And @ Max, the gforce gts 250
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Just pm me lol
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Good idea bro


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> The big name on the program in my pic is the name
> And @ Max, the gforce gts 250
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeah but DD in case you haven't checked....I'M ON MY PHONE.  smaller screen = smaller words.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 30, 2011)

Pmed

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Pmed
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Replied! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

Precision Evga advanced graphics tuning.
For those with no xda premium a la zoom function
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

I choose to not use xda premium I downloaded it, but don't use it. Thank you though  Madame.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorry for being late I lost signal, bit replied again  I'm going to research the network, maybe set up a thread in network too see, cheers 


I_am_Error said:


> Replied!
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I choose to not use xda premium I downloaded it, but don't use it. Thank you though  Madame.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Jeeze, I say a couple of the few French words I know and get called madame

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sorry for being late I lost signal, bit replied again  I'm going to research the network, maybe set up a thread in network too see, cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Of course dude  You'd get more enjoyment out of it than I would. 

Just remember to check your pms 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Jeeze, I say a couple of the few French words I know and get called madame
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



A la also could be mistaken as Spanish  But qui.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> A la also could be mistaken as Spanish  But qui.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I'm tired lol. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'm tired lol.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Get some sleep bro 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Get some sleep bro
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Must..not..sleep. Must.....part......yyyy.......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Archer (Sep 30, 2011)

If I lived here would you let me join?

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Fap...llinois+60187,+United+States&t=m&z=17&vpsrc=0


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 30, 2011)

Do you want to join? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Archer (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm drunk enough.  Why the hell not 

Nah - you're a good bunch.  As long as you don't expect me to do all your Java homework for you


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2011)

Sk tonight anyone?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 1, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> I'm drunk enough.  Why the hell not
> 
> Nah - you're a good bunch.  As long as you don't expect me to do all your Java homework for you

Click to collapse



No no no. I want to do it myself. I LOVE coding. It's amazing to be able to create something out of nothing.  

@Watt, I have no me, or ce. My bad.  Tomorrow at 10?

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Dirk (Oct 1, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> I'm drunk enough.  Why the hell not
> 
> Nah - you're a good bunch.  As long as you don't expect me to do all your Java homework for you

Click to collapse



No offence to anyone, (god knows i've grown attached to my limbs), but that was funny as hell!

JCM could be the 'Brains behind the brawn' of any organisation that's committed to removing vital organs from anybody that challenges the 'Status Quo'!



If you're looking for anyone that cold 'inhume' a body, JCM is your man!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey! I be hasing the brains too.  Dirk now that you hurt my feelers I want compliments.  lol jk

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Archer (Oct 1, 2011)

Lololol Dirk you are very generous.  But seriously guys, I will bring you wealth, fame, power and ladies (plural!!)

Well, I may not actually bring you any of the above but I said I will.  Surely that counts for something!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 1, 2011)

I will take your word for it. I always trust the word of an inebriated gentleman such as yourself 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Archer (Oct 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I will take your word for it. I always trust the word of an inebriated gentleman such as yourself

Click to collapse



Then you should most whole heartedly trust my word!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 1, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Then you should most whole heartedly trust my word!

Click to collapse



I will trust you, as much as I can trust any random stranger on the internet.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I will trust you, as much as I can trust any random stranger on the internet.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



U play sk tonight?  

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> U play sk tonight?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Get on.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 1, 2011)

5 hours with out a post, this is rsdiculous  morning bump

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 1, 2011)

afternoon, back to jordan


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2011)

Error and dd. How are we going to split sakais things?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Error and dd. How are we going to split sakais things?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Does he have much good stuff?
And hey Mafia... my head hurtsalot
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Does he have much good stuff?
> And hey Mafia... my head hurtsalot
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



He spent good money on what hes got

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> He spent good money on what hes got
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I could use his guns if he has any

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2011)

Junkyard run today 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 1, 2011)

Do I have anythihng  I don't mind if not.. + i'll pay for it 

hey


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Do I have anythihng  I don't mind if not.. + i'll pay for it
> 
> hey

Click to collapse



Hey Maxey! Yeah, you and Watt can go apesh!t on the account. I don't see anything I would like just yet. The divine avenger would need to be unbonded, and that's 4000ce...

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 1, 2011)

Also did you find out how much shipping would be? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Also did you find out how much shipping would be?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Sorry dude   Haven't got the money, Need parts for my bike, if you still have it by next month sometime, Don't forget to mention it , Cheers and sorry  


I_am_Error said:


> Hey Maxey! Yeah, you and Watt can go apesh!t on the account. I don't see anything I would like just yet. The divine avenger would need to be unbonded, and that's 4000ce...
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



 I haven't been on don't know how


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sorry dude   Haven't got the money, Need parts for my bike, if you still have it by next month sometime, Don't forget to mention it , Cheers and sorry
> 
> 
> I haven't been on don't know how

Click to collapse



It's okay, it'll just be sitting there collecting dust haha

Don't know how to do what? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It's okay, it'll just be sitting there collecting dust haha
> 
> Don't know how to do what?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Aha okay, Well I'm pretty certain I will buy it.. Eventually 

I don't know the details D:


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Aha okay, Well I'm pretty certain I will buy it.. Eventually
> 
> I don't know the details D:

Click to collapse



Just let me know. And find out how much shipping costs. 

Ohhhh, you need the details? XD

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Just let me know. And find out how much shipping costs.
> 
> Ohhhh, you need the details? XD
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Will do dude 


Cheers, Just saw Pm


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Will do dude
> 
> 
> Cheers, Just saw Pm

Click to collapse



I'm friggin excited about that phone, can't wait to get it. I'm more excited than a panda in a bamboo forest. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm friggin excited about that phone, can't wait to get it. I'm more excited than a panda in a bamboo forest.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Lmao  Well I'll tell 'ya mine is excellent  Downloading a rom.. I don't like the other one i downloaded


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao  Well I'll tell 'ya mine is excellent  Downloading a rom.. I don't like the other one i downloaded

Click to collapse



....I just want mine already 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> ....I just want mine already
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



xD When will you get?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD When will you get?

Click to collapse



Probably within the next two Weeks.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 1, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Probably within the next two Weeks.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Send that mt4g my way???! 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Send that mt4g my way???!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



You're on Verizon, what are you gonna do with it anyway?
Hi mafia 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey david & watt


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi  Wassup? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Send that mt4g my way???!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Send $250 my way???! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Send $250 my way???!
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



175?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## RinZo (Oct 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Send $250 my way???!
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



It's my way. my way or the highway


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> 175?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



$225.

@Rinzo, you want it? Or are you singing limp bizkit? That's a good song. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## RinZo (Oct 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> $225.
> 
> @Rinzo, you want it? Or are you singing limp bizkit? That's a good song.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Haha I'm not listening to them.  You saying that just reminded me of them.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 1, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Haha I'm not listening to them.  You saying that just reminded me of them.

Click to collapse



Then why were you saying that? XD Sup Rinzo? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> $225.
> 
> @Rinzo, you want it? Or are you singing limp bizkit? That's a good song.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



How about i just drive and steal it from you? You arent that far! 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> How about i just drive and steal it from you? You arent that far!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Bring it on! You don't scare me! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hellooooo guys 
It's October , its October and the summer is over 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hellooooo guys
> It's October , its October and the summer is over
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Not yet  We were at the sea today  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Bring it on! You don't scare me!
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



My sledgehammer and axe should. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 1, 2011)

Its hotter here than it read in the summer 


dexter93 said:


> Hellooooo guys
> It's October , its October and the summer is over
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My sledgehammer and axe should.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Against my shot gun? I highly doubt that. 

@Dexter, hi dude! How goes it? My summer finished in August when school started.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Its hotter here than it read in the summer
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Well here has already started getting (a bit) colder... See summer was like 38C and now its like 30C (max temp)... Plus that the last week you need a jacket at night... You get frozen with a t shirt only 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Against my shot gun? I highly doubt that.
> 
> @Dexter, hi dude! How goes it? My summer finished in August when school started.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



How should i get things from sakais sk?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> How should i get things from sakais sk?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



When it says "log into steam account" uncheck that box. Then enter his login info.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> When it says "log into steam account" uncheck that box. Then enter his login info.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



And then? Im not friends with him

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Against my shot gun? I highly doubt that.
> 
> @Dexter, hi dude! How goes it? My summer finished in August when school started.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Hey err  
 What would you say if I told you that I haven't started school yet? 
The government has been making some changes to the education system and all the univercities are closed.... Either by the staff(professors etc) which is on strike, or by the students who do sit-ins and occupy the buildings without letting anyone in.. (except for other students of course)

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 1, 2011)

I would say that your schooling system is flawed and I feel bad for you. I hope everything works out soon, you want to learn, don't you? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> And then? Im not friends with him
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Add him as a friend? You can't trade any equipped items without unbinding first anyways. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I would say that your schooling system is flawed and I feel bad for you. I hope everything works out soon, you want to learn, don't you?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Well it is.... And they're "trying" to make it better.. but they ALWAYS do it WORSE 
and yes I want to learn... Imagine that i have gone to my university only twice... for the registration.XD  Were closed till thursday, and then we vote again if the school opens or remains closed...  Some maybe say its extra vacations.. I say ok.. i don't want more(but the truth is we are having real problems were trying to solve... see this time the school is closed for some good reasons... Unlike other years that they closed because some guys wanted to take a week off  )

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 1, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=18039241

hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=18039241
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmm

Click to collapse



That's ugly as f*** lol... But awesome  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=18039241
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmm

Click to collapse



i call bs. if its REALLY a nexus device, it wont have touchwiz!


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=18039241
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmm

Click to collapse



.....Strange....


Edit: Google didn't buy Motorola? Why the f is that Samsung?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 1, 2011)

Maybe its like the desire is virtually an n1 with sense

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Maybe its like the desire is virtually an n1 with sense
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Its supposed to be THE NEXUS. The nexus of all nexuses.  not suck a$$ touchwiz

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 1, 2011)

I like touch wiz.. In a ierd way xD





watt9493 said:


> Its supposed to be THE NEXUS. The nexus of all nexuses.  not suck a$$ touchwiz
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I like touch wiz.. In a ierd way xD
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



You like Samsuck too 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 1, 2011)

Their good ! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Their good !
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



+1 

The only negative thing they once had was the absence of firmware updates. But hopefully they aren't that way when ICS is officially released or I'll stomp face.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Their good !
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



On what f*©king planet mate! Are you daft?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Their good !
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



The only good thing about them is the amoled display. That's one of the reasons I love my desire... You see black is BLACK  


But I wouldn't buy a Samsung device... Their "build" quality is ****... Plus all that crappy plastics... 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> The only good thing about them is the amoled display. That's one of the reasons I love my desire... You see black is BLACK
> 
> 
> But I wouldn't buy a Samsung device... Their "build" quality is ****... Plus all that crappy plastics...
> ...

Click to collapse



So you like your whites yellowish?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So you like your whites yellowish?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



The whites on s-amoled screens are not yellow... Maybe you're just color blind. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 1, 2011)

Samoled+ is not yellow

But if a car is made of plastic does that make it a bad car? Or flimsy? No, and htc s are also plastic.. But they also have aluminium which scratches a lot

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Samoled+ is not yellow
> 
> But if a car is made of plastic does that make it a bad car? Or flimsy? No, and htc s are also plastic.. But they also have aluminium which scratches a lot
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Exactly. Fight on brother! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The whites on s-amoled screens are not yellow... Maybe you're just color blind.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



+1 on that... At least my case.. I see everything ok...

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> +1 on that... At least my case.. I see everything ok...
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Also, you only have an amoled screen, imagine s-amoled plus.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2011)

I like my slcd and part metal phone. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I like my slcd and part metal phone.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse









That doesn't mean Samsung is any less good.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Samoled+ is not yellow
> 
> But if a car is made of plastic does that make it a bad car? Or flimsy? No, and htc s are also plastic.. But they also have aluminium which scratches a lot
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Well imagine that this ^^ car is a Lamborgini with the interior of a Yugo 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Well imagine that this ^^ car is a Lamborgini with the interior of a Yugo
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Actually, it's more like a yugo with the interior of a Lamborghini. The Samsung phones are more beastly on the inside and more delicate or "minimal" on the outside.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Actually, it's more like a yugo with the interior of a Lamborghini. The Samsung phones are more beastly on the inside and more delicate or "minimal" on the outside.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Well, I meant not the engine , transmission etc... but the seats etc...  But what you say is good too..  
Why on earth buy such a car when you can simply buy a ferrari?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Well, I meant not the engine , transmission etc... but the seats etc...  But what you say is good too..
> Why on earth buy such a car when you can simply buy a ferrari?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



But an HTC isn't amazing either. The screens suck. The speakers are subpar. And they lack internal storage. The CPU's are mildly slower also.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> But an HTC isn't amazing either. The screens suck. The speakers are subpar. And they lack internal storage. The CPU's are mildly slower also.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse




you've got a point there.... to be honest I was quite amazed by the sensation at first but now I see that i prefer my old desire  ... Strange...probably cause of the screen and the hard keyb.. generally this "generation" of phones quite dissapointed me... Sgs2, sensation and evo3d... The internal storage is indeed a pain in the ass, but with a2sd and such is no big problem.... The speaker and generally the media section was not the best "sector" of  HTC for years... Hopefully this will change with the Beats audio thing... As about the CPU ... Well they might be for now... But don't forget that the early sensation roms didn't have full dual core support 

Anyway I prefer a phone that feels better in my hand.. and htc has made it to that... While Samsung fails... It's the materials(alouminium vs plastic) and also sense vs touchwiz (yeah... Sense lover XD)

Ps. Intel recently announced the new gen. Atom processors which support android.... We don't know who's the winner yet XD

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



I concur.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I concur.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Haha! Stupid Tapatalk..... Read again

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> you've got a point there.... to be honest I was quite amazed by the sensation at first but now I see that i prefer my old desire  ... Strange...probably cause of the screen and the hard keyb.. generally this "generation" of phones quite dissapointed me... Sgs2, sensation and evo3d... The internal storage is indeed a pain in the ass, but with a2sd and such is no big problem.... The speaker and generally the media section was not the best "sector" of  HTC for years... Hopefully this will change with the Beats audio thing... As about the CPU ... Well they might be for now... But don't forget that the early sensation roms didn't have full dual core support
> 
> Anyway I prefer a phone that feels better in my hand.. and htc has made it to that... While Samsung fails... It's the materials(alouminium vs plastic) and also sense vs touchwiz (yeah... Sense lover XD)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I kind of agree with the whole phone thing, manufacturers need to start stepping up their game. It's misfortunate but I mean how many different things can you do with the idea of a phone? What's the next possible way to wow people? I don't find it being a fairly easy task.

Yes, a2sd is a great thing but it's still the fact that I would like the convenience of keeping my sd storage space for things that actually matter if it is so needed.

Speakers have always been a problem with HTC, I have had both so I know that Samsung has superior media capabilities, in my opinion. I am more of a media Buff. I like looking at my pictures and the screens Samsung produces are just phenomenal.

Full dual core support or not, the speed is the is the important thing. As for newer phones, I can't say. But HTC has had some problems before with their CPUs, they weren't impressive.

As for the OS, I do not like sense, tw, or any other overlay. That is why we flash roms 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I kind of agree with the whole phone thing, manufacturers need to start stepping up their game. It's misfortunate but I mean how many different things can you do with the idea of a phone? What's the next possible way to wow people? I don't find it being a fairly easy task.
> 
> Yes, a2sd is a great thing but it's still the fact that I would like the convenience of keeping my sd storage space for things that actually matter if it is so needed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems we agree in most points then  
Although the CPU isn't a HTC problem only... It's like blaming Sony because your amd powered VAIO pc is slower than my Intel Acer 

Anyway both sensation and sgs2 are certainly the top2 devices of the season... They both have prons and cons.... Eg. The sgs is unbrickable , but has way less roms than the sensation. 

I believe the next wow in phones will come with advanced 3d holographic screens... Who knows ? 
The next step ,for sure ,is quad+ core cpus, gpus, faster RAM etc...


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 2, 2011)

Y i need 4+ cores on meh phone? I just wwant more ram and rom with the same processor 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Seems we agree in most points then
> Although the CPU isn't a HTC problem only... It's like blaming Sony because your VAIO amd running pc is slower than my Intel running Acer
> 
> Anyway both sensation and sgs2 are certainly the top2 devices of the season... They both have prons and cons.... Eg. The sgs is unbrickable , but has way less roms than the sensation.
> ...

Click to collapse



Which is exactly my point. No one manufacturer has perfect phones therefore judging one for what phone they like is just ludicrous.

Personally I don't mind the lack of roms as long as I have one AOSP one  But who knows? I may get accustomed to Tw.

Yeah I'm not sure what the next amazing thing will be. But I'm sure it will have to be ground breaking.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Which is exactly my point. No one manufacturer has perfect phones therefore judging one for what phone they like is just ludicrous.
> 
> Personally I don't mind the lack of roms as long as I have one AOSP one  But who knows? I may get accustomed to Tw.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha.... You sound like you are buying soon a phone from that fridge-microwave_oven-tv-air_condition company 

*^ and that's one reason to hate samsuck ^*


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hahaha.... You sound like you are buying soon a phone from that fridge-microwave_oven-tv-air_condition company
> 
> *^ and that's one reason to hate samsuck ^*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a horrible reason to hate them haha

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's a horrible reason to hate them haha
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Yeah.. but its good enough to say that maxs sgs2 used to be a fridge 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah.. but its good enough to say that maxs sgs2 used to be a fridge
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



No! Maxey's G2 used to belong in the fridge.  







-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No! Maxey's G2 used to belong in the fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha u did it again XD

Well thats ^^ even worse. It proves that Samsuck is a cannibals company 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Haha u did it again XD
> 
> Well thats ^^ even worse. It proves that Samsuck is a cannibals company
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whose to say his fridge was Samsung? What if it was HTC?! 






-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 2, 2011)

I hate the rain

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I hate the rain
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I love how everything is after the rain. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I love how everything is after the rain.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Cause noones around to beat you up? 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Cause noones around to beat you up?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Watt, I think you have me pegged the wrong way...just because I'm a pacifist doesn't mean I'm a pushover. I have never been beaten up, I have won my fights and don't need to defend myself because no one wants to fight me. 

But no, because it's gorgeous out. That picture I took was just after it rained. I love it.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Watt, I think you have me pegged the wrong way...just because I'm a pacifist doesn't mean I'm a pushover. I have never been beaten up, I have won my fights and don't need to defend myself because no one wants to fight me.
> 
> But no, because it's gorgeous out. That picture I took was just after it rained. I love it.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse





-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I know Cam, I know haha

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I know Cam, I know haha
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Its 55° and me being small-ish gets cold fast

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Its 55° and me being small-ish gets cold fast
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Lol go get high blood pressure. You'll stay warm for hours.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm home from the Carnival. I hope I don't have to work tomorrow.. ...I just found out I might not. So. ...if your reading this. ...wish that I won't have to work. M'kay? I need a day off before I go back to cabs, gas pumps and inspection stickers. 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm home from the Carnival. I hope I don't have to work tomorrow.. ...I just found out I might not. So. ...if your reading this. ...wish that I won't have to work. M'kay? I need a day off before I go back to cabs, gas pumps and inspection stickers.
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



No work for you today

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

I wish you luck.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> No work for you today
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Yaaay! Hey, Cam did you text me the other day? 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I wish you luck.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Thank you. Hi Dev. (Or Twitchy as Maxey thinks you should be called)  

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yaaay! Hey, Cam did you text me the other day?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



yeah that was meh


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> yeah that was meh

Click to collapse



I'm sorry I didn't answer. I'm not sure when you sent it but I was with Ray (my boss) when I saw it and I closed the pop up (handcent) and I think my phone ate the text...   and I wasn't a hundred percent sure it was you. 
Nao, I knoes.  

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm sorry I didn't answer. I'm not sure when you sent it but I was with Ray (my boss) when I saw it and I closed the pop up (handcent) and I think my phone ate the text...   and I wasn't a hundred percent sure it was you.
> Nao, I knoes.
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



yeah. i wanted to know what is the best kernel for the nexus s


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> yeah. i wanted to know what is the best kernel for the nexus s

Click to collapse



Why exactly do you want to know
Cam? It would be netrachy's kernel.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why exactly do you want to know
> Cam? It would be netrachy's kernel.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



For a friend 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> For a friend
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse









-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Im serious. I sh!t you not.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> yeah. i wanted to know what is the best kernel for the nexus s

Click to collapse



I say Trinity. I'm running the latest TEUV RITE NAO! 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why exactly do you want to know
> Cam? It would be netrachy's kernel.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Wrong. 

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well...that's what it was when I had one, stfu haha

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 2, 2011)

Morning to everybody 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Oct 2, 2011)

'Afternoon whoever is alive


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm here, but not for long. Have to study  So bye?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Oct 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I'm here, but not for long. Have to study  So bye?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



np, later dude


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

'Wassup Mafia, Download PixelArt clock.. Amazing sh**


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 2, 2011)

Goodmorning Mafia still In one hell of a good mood. Woke up yesterday morning with a beautiful redhead in my arms found out she only lives 15 mins away from me. And then found 5$ on the ground. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 2, 2011)

yo... posting pictures of my knee wound soon. beware.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> yo... posting pictures of my knee wound soon. beware.

Click to collapse



Awesome, gruesome photos are always fun. What did you do?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

XD go ahead sky, also sweet dd 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD go ahead sky, also sweet dd
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Ah yea, thanks Max sk today? We can get some of sakai's items 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ah yea, thanks Max sk today? We can get some of sakai's items
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Save some for me

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Save some for me
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



that's why I said some, besides, we have to pay for them in a way, so I won't want to much

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 2, 2011)

Just a few moments ago, before I cleaned and bandaged it. Also, don't worry about the unsightliness, because several med students examined it and declared the wound healing to be "alright" due to the pinkish tint. The brown discolouration is due to the dried blood and plasma sucked out by the hydrostatic gel that I used.







This morning, after cleaning but before bandaging. 





How I got it?

Well, I was sniping for my team in painball (note intentional misspelling) when my position got exposed. I tried to move, but they focused on me, so I had to wing it. I ran and slid into another position and took about 3 guys out before the pain hit me. That was in the first game.

Of course I waited until the whole match ended and we were on the way home before seeking medical attention. The cashier/first aid chick was quite impressed. And yes, I got her number.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

Will do DD and wa tt ouch sky D: 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah. Next time round, I'll bring a ghillie suit and stay prone.


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 2, 2011)

Damn I wanted to go to paintball 1 week ago but I didn't have time  Sounds like fun though  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Damn I wanted to go to paintball 1 week ago but I didn't have time  Sounds like fun though
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Yeah, it was awesome. Indulge in your inner child's soldier fantasies


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah, it was awesome. Indulge in your inner child's soldier fantasies

Click to collapse



Will try when I can  But when I was younger, I used to be obsessed with airsoft guns  All of them broke because I never bought one that's worth more than 20 €  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 2, 2011)

Damn sky, looks good 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 2, 2011)

Yup. At the end of the match, they kept asking for the guy who was hiding at the back and sniping, and they showed all their scars and started [email protected]+C#ing, but then I showed them my knee. 

Made some new friends, and earned a lot of respect and fear


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

I has tm m9  has, also nice one on number sky 


idavid_ said:


> Will try when I can  But when I was younger, I used to be obsessed with airsoft guns  All of them broke because I never bought one that's worth more than 20 €
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 2, 2011)

Heh, yeah. I was teh boss. 

Anyway, gotta bid you guys good night. I'm going to sleep.


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 2, 2011)

Guitar knob, Y U NO COME OFF??  I've been trying for half an hour and it only moved for 1 mm  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 2, 2011)

Nvm, it came off  I just didn't use enough force 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't haz to work today! Do dah   do dah... I don't haz to work today oh do dah day YAY!   

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't haz to work today! Do dah   do dah... I don't haz to work today oh do dah day YAY!
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



Ohai BD  Anyone else online?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ohai BD  Anyone else online?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Why? I'm not good enough for ya?    

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh, and I have a question. Do you also have issues with SD card unmounting randomly or when you remove the cover, showing blank or damaged SD card, but the card is fine,...? It's driving me crazy  And it happened on several ROMs and with 2 different cards   I think it's just mine so that means I'll have to exchange mine and be without a phone for few weeks 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why? I'm not good enough for ya?
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



No  jk  Seen my q above?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Oh, and I have a question. Do you also have issues with SD card unmounting randomly or when you remove the cover, showing blank or damaged SD card, but the card is fine,...? It's driving me crazy  And it happened on several ROMs and with 2 different cards   I think it's just mine so that means I'll have to exchange mine and be without a phone for few weeks
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



There IS an issue with USB(SDCard) mounting in SOME ROMs. (Also read/write speeds). The ONLY solution as of RIGHT NOW is to reboot into recovery and mount from there. Does that answer your question? 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> There IS an issue with USB(SDCard) mounting in SOME ROMs. (Also read/write speeds). The ONLY solution as of RIGHT NOW is to reboot into recovery and mount from there. Does that answer your question?
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



Hmm... Not sure if that's my problem, but I already wanted to flash Bulletproof, so I'll do that and see if it's still there  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hmm... Not sure if that's my problem, but I already wanted to flash Bulletproof, so I'll do that and see if it's still there
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Try mounting from Recovery and see if that works first. It seems to be the only solution for those affected. 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse







 And hi 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

XD hey lmao

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Try mounting from Recovery and see if that works first. It seems to be the only solution for those affected.
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



I just remove and reinsert the card when it happens  Too lazy to reboot into recovery  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2011)

@David otherwise it could be a defective SDCard reader. I hope not, though 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> @David otherwise it could be a defective SDCard reader. I hope not, though
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's why I was worried. It also happened on stock  Anyway, I'll flash Bulletproof when I can (have to backup data and sh!t) 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Yeah, that's why I was worried. It also happened on stock  Anyway, I'll flash Bulletproof when I can (have to backup data and sh!t)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



On stock as well?  Hmmmm, doesn't sound good. My fingers are  crossed and full wishing powers in effect that it's not. 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD hey lmao
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Maxey! My favourite macarony in da house!  Hi. 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

Lmao  hey bd, whats up?





Babydoll25 said:


> Maxey! My favourite macarony in da house!  Hi.
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2011)

Just flashed Synergy3.5 Beta1!  

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> On stock as well?  Hmmmm, doesn't sound good. My fingers are  crossed and full wishing powers in effect that it's not.
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



I mean, it wouldn't be a problem for me to be without the phone few weeks if I had a decent backup phone. But no, I'm stuck with my ****ty Xperia X1 with even ****tier WM (I have CM7 on it, but still). Anyway, it didn't happen for more than
a week now so I hope it'll be ok.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I mean, it wouldn't be a problem for me to be without the phone few weeks if I had a decent backup phone. But no, I'm stuck with my ****ty Xperia X1 with even ****tier WM (I have CM7 on it, but still). Anyway, it didn't happen for more than
> a week now so I hope it'll be ok.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



It will be okay. Pipsqueak has spoken. 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It will be okay. Pipsqueak has spoken.
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



If Pipsqueak says that, then ok  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> If Pipsqueak says that, then ok
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak ALSO says Hi!  So, Hi. 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pipsqueak ALSO says Hi!  So, Hi.
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



Ohai Pipsqueak? (I don't know what to say, this means I'm seriously bored)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey Pip !


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Cam. Did ya hear? No work today for me!  You were right! 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Cam. Did ya hear? No work today for me!  You were right!
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



That's awesome! Congrats! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey guys, so I guess I waited to long to pay my phone bill... but I still have my internet and texting just no calling

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Cam. Did ya hear? No work today for me!  You were right!
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



Yep. I told you! And dd, I wish they were that nice here....

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yep. I told you! And dd, I wish they were that nice here....
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



They just stop everything for you?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey again


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2011)

Sparky still had to work.   
Sense eye candy or AOSP(CM) speed and theme engine? 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

They would cancel everything at once for me. 

Hi Maxey! What's up?  So out of boredom I've besides to draw my SK character.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> They just stop everything for you?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yes. No money,  no honey which means...no calls, SMS or data. That's why I always pay my bill early.  

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> They would cancel everything at once for me.
> 
> Hi Maxey! What's up?  So out of boredom I've besides to draw my SK character.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Found out some bad news that happened last night, Not much I guess, Deciding on bike parts.. White and gold.. < Just waiting for the day I can afford solid gold 

Ohh.. That sounds awesome! Might make mine... From jelly  Pics when done!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. No money,  no honey which means...no calls, SMS or data. That's why I always pay my bill early.
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



I pay my bill electronically. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I pay my bill electronically.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



this 

100.........


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Found out some bad news that happened last night, Not much I guess, Deciding on bike parts.. White and gold.. < Just waiting for the day I can afford solid gold
> 
> Ohh.. That sounds awesome! Might make mine... From jelly  Pics when done!

Click to collapse



Wanna pm me about it? 

And gold...hmmm....I prefer silver. 

Yeah, I'll upload pics after I'm done. And you should draw it  

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Wanna pm me about it?
> 
> And gold...hmmm....I prefer silver.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I might later dude, 

But Silver won't look as good  Or as noticeable.. I could do black and silver? 

Awesome  I will hae a go.. I fail at drawing... The most creative thing that ever happened in my art classes were a paint fight  

Oh wow, Look what I found 






(You're on phone, But it's an animated spinning rock jelly armour )


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I pay my bill electronically.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Me too.
1)take ALL Sparky's money 
2)deposit money in MY bank 
3)pay bills online. 
4)throw brick at Sparky 
5)profit. 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Me too.
> 1)take ALL Sparky's money
> 2)deposit money in MY bank
> 3)pay bills online.
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I might later dude,
> 
> But Silver won't look as good  Or as noticeable.. I could do black and silver?
> 
> Awesome  I will hae a go.. I fail at drawing... The most creative thing that ever happened in my art classes were a paint fight

Click to collapse



Silver and black sounds awesome.

Even if you're not good it's still worth a shot 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 2, 2011)

@bd and error, I usually do, but it slipped my mind and they gave no warning but I guess I am lucky here then if I still have what I got
@Max, black nd silver look sick together
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Silver and black sounds awesome.
> 
> Even if you're not good it's still worth a shot
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Asd below  Will start to look 

Well I've started.. A piece of fail here, Not as bad as i expected however 


deliriousDroid said:


> @bd and error, I usually do, but it slipped my mind and they gave no warning but I guess I am lucky here then if I still have what I got
> @Max, black nd silver look sick together
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Cheers, Might start re-looking for parts, Pics when done? IN a month or so?


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 2, 2011)

View attachment 738059
Like this kinda bike?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 2, 2011)

Really wish I wasn't at work right now
@Max, looking foreword to seeing the finished product
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 738059
> Like this kinda bike?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse




Bmx yeah 


@dd, cheers dude  me too 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 2, 2011)

I swear my phone battery dies faster at 800MHz than 1113MHz

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I swear my phone battery dies faster at 800MHz than 1113MHz
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Really? I'm running at 880MHz on my NS and I haz TREMENDOUS battery life. 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

In theory its possible, with a higher clock speed as maximum, tasks get done quicker so it can go back top doing less tasks at a lower clock quicker where as if you have a lower clock as max, it will spend more time trying too complete it 


deliriousDroid said:


> I swear my phone battery dies faster at 800MHz than 1113MHz
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 2, 2011)

wadup peeps?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> In theory its possible, with a higher clock speed as maximum, tasks get done quicker so it can go back top doing less tasks at a lower clock quicker where as if you have a lower clock as max, it will spend more time trying too complete it
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Ah, I see what I did there I turned off my profiles yesterday.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

Ah xD I read my theory of some other thread  hey hus, and how is it going along
Err? Nearly done
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

What duo you think?
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 2, 2011)

http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/1...e-numbers-gps-sms-emails-addresses-much-more/ 

HTC might be history

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/1...e-numbers-gps-sms-emails-addresses-much-more/
> 
> HTC might be history
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



D:
samsuck still bad?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> What duo you think?
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse







it's going good thx


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

Lmao, read a page our 2 back, drawing our sk people 


husam666 said:


> it's going good thx

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

a lone? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> a lone?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



dw max, never gonna give you up


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> dw max, never gonna give you up

Click to collapse



Never gonna desert you! 

XD lmao, 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> What duo you think?
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



It's....cute  To say the least lol

@Watt:






-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/1...e-numbers-gps-sms-emails-addresses-much-more/
> 
> HTC might be history
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



No such thing as HTCloggers.apk here... But damn. WTF was HTC thinking?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> No such thing as HTCloggers.apk here... But damn. WTF was HTC thinking?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Its on my girlfriends shift 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

where's yours, and i, might add a sword to make less cute 


I_am_Error said:


> It's....cute  To say the least lol
> 
> @Watt:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

Or is that just the one you put there?  


watt9493 said:


> Its on my girlfriends shift
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> where's yours, and i, might add a sword to make less cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't finished yet. I have been grocery shopping and doing homework.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

Ah okay, if you get the time post a so far  xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah okay, if you get the time post a so far  xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I will when I get home haha

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 2, 2011)

Heeyyy people  
Seems most of us are online... Or am I wrong?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

Okay dude 


I_am_Error said:


> I will when I get home haha
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey dex  think so 


dexter93 said:


> Heeyyy people
> Seems most of us are online... Or am I wrong?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Okay dude
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I need a scanner lol 

@Dexter, hey dude! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Its on my girlfriends shift
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Is she rooted? (no dirty mind  ) If yes, delete that sh!t as fast as you can 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Is she rooted? (no dirty mind  ) If yes, delete that sh!t as fast as you can
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Or let it stay....get close and personal with HTC 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo? Like I did 


> > Originally Posted by MacaronyMax
> > Okay dude
> >
> >
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse




Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Photo? Like I did
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



That's so much work... Yeah I'll do it when I get home haha 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

okay, I'm attempting a sword now, also thank you for fuffilling my bordem 


I_am_Error said:


> That's so much work... Yeah I'll do it when I get home haha
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> okay, I'm attempting a sword now, also thank you for fuffilling my bordem
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Drawing is always a great way to kill boredom and create creativity.  I love drawing. What sword are you giving him? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

Cold iron carver.., or attempt to  and yeah I agree


I_am_Error said:


> Drawing is always a great way to kill boredom and create creativity.  I love drawing. What sword are you giving him?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

It went of the page  damn


Also.. My home screen is awesome 






Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Cold iron carver.., or attempt to  and yeah I agree
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Shouldn't be too hard  I plan on drawing Acheron.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

Ninja  nice, good luck.. Is it sad I'm almost excited to see your drawing lmao 


I_am_Error said:


> Shouldn't be too hard  I plan on drawing Acheron.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ninja  nice, good luck.. Is it sad I'm almost excited to see your drawing lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Lmao! Well, here's what I have so far:






-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 2, 2011)

@babydoll, check ur PM inbox


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

> > Originally Posted by MacaronyMax
> > Ninja  nice, good luck.. Is it sad I'm almost excited to see your drawing lmao
> >
> >
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



 that looks awesome dude, it's like a realistic version  
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> that looks awesome dude, it's like a realistic version
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



That's what I was planning. I think it will look much better when I'm done.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> @babydoll, check ur PM inbox

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

Well his luck, looks awesome so far





I_am_Error said:


> That's what I was planning. I think it will look much better when I'm done.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 2, 2011)

macaronymax said:


> sent from my gt-i9100 using xda app

Click to collapse



max y u no focus ur camera better so that i can read?!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Well his luck, looks awesome so far
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Thank you  I'll upload a completed picture when I'm done. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

lmao  y u no understand that's hardd xD





husam666 said:


> max y u no focus ur camera better so that i can read?!

Click to collapse




@er, awesome man, should look great 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lmao  y u no understand that's hardd xD
> 
> 
> @er, awesome man, should look great
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



lol, oh it was secretive, it's not even my pm, someone asked me to tell her to check her inbox


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

Ahh okay xD ohh secrets! 


husam666 said:


> lol, oh it was secretive, it's not even my pm, someone asked me to tell her to check her inbox

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

Secrets are secretive...

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

Obvious is obvious  


I_am_Error said:


> Secrets are secretive...
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Obvious is obvious
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Jelly mail is not jelly  It's gelatinous.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

Pm about the bad news sent 


I_am_Error said:


> Secrets are secretive...
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Jelly mail is not jelly  It's gelatinous.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse




Wheats that? 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wheats that?
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



It's a word haha Look it up.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 2, 2011)

brb, gotta shower

in the mean time:


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Is she rooted? (no dirty mind  ) If yes, delete that sh!t as fast as you can
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Nope. She wouldnt let me on froyo and now that gingerbread oya rolled out, there's no root!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 2, 2011)

What's the secret?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

Seeya and lmao  


husam666 said:


> brb, gotta shower
> 
> in the mean time:

Click to collapse



Will do err 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

Not sure  hey





watt9493 said:


> What's the secret?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse




Err I see now  lol xD
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not sure  hey
> 
> 
> Err I see now  lol xD
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Make more sense?  And I am almost done with his body. I just need to add his hands, some finishing details, and acheron.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)

I found the word : p it makes sense now xD

Ah good luck, should be awesome 


I_am_Error said:


> Make more sense?  And I am almost done with his body. I just need to add his hands, some finishing details, and acheron.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> No such thing as HTCloggers.apk here... But damn. WTF was HTC thinking?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Dl TreVe logger app... you can find a link on the xda portal. I'll betcha 5$ you have it and don't even know it. 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Dl TreVe logger app... you can find a link on the xda portal. I'll betcha 5$ you have it and don't even know it.
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



This is why I stay with AOSP and not Sense. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> This is why I stay with AOSP and not Sense.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Sue me. I get bored. Also, I dl'ed the logger app and bought the pro key.. ...No moar logging NAO! 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sue me. I get bored. Also, I dl'ed the logger app and bought the pro key.. ...No moar logging NAO!
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



Why don't you just go to the root, find the apk and kill that mofo?! And I wouldn't sue you even if I could....now would I possibly have you buy me a phone? Yes. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why don't you just go to the root, find the apk and kill that mofo?! And I wouldn't sue you even if I could....now would I possibly have you buy me a phone? Yes.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



It's not as easy as it sounds. Hence the app. It was only a dollar and it went to a well known dev on xda. I was on CM7 selfkang7 for the Sensation until this morning. Then I flashed Synergy....got me sum Sense eye candy AND no loggin,  snooping, OR looking over my shoulder from HTC either.  

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## husam666 (Oct 3, 2011)

back for the moment


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's not as easy as it sounds. Hence the app. It was only a dollar and it went to a well known dev on xda. I was on CM7 selfkang7 for the Sensation until this morning. Then I flashed Synergy....got me sum Sense eye candy AND no loggin,  snooping, OR looking over my shoulder from HTC either.
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



Meh, how difficult could it possibly be? I don't think it's likely as difficult as you make it sound. But I'm going to take your word for it. Sense sucks. Screw eye candy.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Meh, how difficult could it possibly be? I don't think it's likely as difficult as you make it sound. But I'm going to take your word for it. Sense sucks. Screw eye candy.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Believe me, that sh!t is hidden in there better than you might think. Also, it is tied directly into the Sense framework causing all kinds of fun. 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2011)

I like eye candy dammit!

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Believe me, that sh!t is hidden in there better than you might think. Also, it is tied directly into the Sense framework causing all kinds of fun.
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



So go into the framework.apk via Linux or some other more complicated bull mess...find it, and kill it! 

See BD! This is what eye candy gets you!  

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So go into the framework.apk via Linux or some other more complicated bull mess...find it, and kill it!
> 
> See BD! This is what eye candy gets you!
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



It's already killed.  
Eye candy is worth the dollar. 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## husam666 (Oct 3, 2011)

good night people


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey Mafia... do you think I might have this tracker.apk thing?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey Mafia... do you think I might have this tracker.apk thing?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



You could always check.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You could always check.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I tried... the app just gave me a "no connectivity" error the data was on

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey Mafia... do you think I might have this tracker.apk thing?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Dl the app. It is free. Only the part that removes the logging isn't. Otherwise you could always search manually for it. The app is the lazy way. Since I've started working three jobs....I like lazy. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I tried... the app just gave me a "no connectivity" error the data was on
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Reboot and try it again.

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I tried... the app just gave me a "no connectivity" error the data was on
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Maybe you just don't have it? Idk haha I have Cm7. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 3, 2011)

View attachment 738268
Errors cm7 theme

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 738268
> Errors cm7 theme
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



It's not my theme. It's the original honeybread theme, with a battery mod. Other people have modded as well, it would be wrong of me to take credit for his work.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It's not my theme. It's the original honeybread theme, with a battery mod. Other people have modded as well, it would be wrong of me to take credit for his work.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



The theme he sent me then! Gosh. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> The theme he sent me then! Gosh.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse









-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm baaaaack. Pipsqueak is watching you.

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



View attachment 738279

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm baaaaack. Pipsqueak is watching you.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



Pics or it didn't happen. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 3, 2011)

So I just watched grave encounters. I pooed.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So I just watched grave encounters. I pooed.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



10char20char

---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------




deliriousDroid said:


> 10char20char

Click to collapse



Blah, picture upload fail. I'm still not all together after the other night.haha


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 3, 2011)

View attachment 738268
Errors cm7 theme

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> 10char20char
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One of the scariest movies ive seen in a while. The apparitions or whatever ylthe hell theyrr called are scarey as sh!t!!!!! The hands coming from the walls looked fake but everything else looked real

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 3, 2011)

Fsk. Anybody having trouble connecting to XDA today? It's fsking slow.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Fsk. Anybody having trouble connecting to XDA today? It's fsking slow.

Click to collapse



It is all the time for me

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Don't make me throw things at you. 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> One of the scariest movies ive seen in a while. The apparitions or whatever ylthe hell theyrr called are scarey as sh!t!!!!! The hands coming from the walls looked fake but everything else looked real
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I will watch it then, usually not scared by horror movies, but the odd one will really get to me, and then its awesome


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Fsk. Anybody having trouble connecting to XDA today? It's fsking slow.

Click to collapse



And I can't upload pics of Pipsqueak either.  What's a Mafia thread with no Pipsqueak?

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 3, 2011)

Heya, BD!

I'm happily and finally running around with my SGS2. Only problem is that MIUI ROM doesn't support hardware decoding. Fsk, or FSK?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2011)

Watch this nao! Or I will throw things.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoTUkQ7SlNU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Hi Sakai! How goes it?  

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Watch this nao! Or I will throw things.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoTUkQ7SlNU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Hi Sakai! How goes it?
> ...

Click to collapse



My phone is clean


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Watch this nao! Or I will throw things.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoTUkQ7SlNU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Hi Sakai! How goes it?
> ...

Click to collapse



Pretty good. Getting to know my lovely SGS 2 better, but there's a lot to be Desired (pun  completely intended).


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Pretty good. Getting to know my lovely SGS 2 better, but there's a lot to be Desired (pun  completely intended).

Click to collapse



Glad you (kinda?) like your new phone.
@DD WOOT! 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 3, 2011)

It's kewl, but hardly perfect. I expect no less, as it took me a few months to make my Desire the perfect phone.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm jealous. I want my new phone already 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 3, 2011)

Watcha getting?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Watcha getting?

Click to collapse



Isn't it obvious? The sgs 2. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 3, 2011)

good morning guys


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Isn't it obvious? The sgs 2.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Good choice



husam666 said:


> good morning guys

Click to collapse



Morning, Hus.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

Am I the only one a little afraid but curious to eat this? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Am I the only one a little afraid but curious to eat this?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Pumpkin actually tastes kinda nice. We used to steam it in rice (yup) and it'll come out slightly sweet and carb-ey (not sure of how else to describe it). There's also a Teochew (a sub-group of Chinese peeps) that makes a sort of mushy dessert using mainly squashed pumpkin.

I'd say go ahead.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

I do like the way pumpkin tastes... I have been trying to eat and all together be a tad more healthy. Organic foods, blah blah blah. I made a peanut butter and raspberry jam sandwich for lunch  Not sure how it's going to taste you know but...we'll see.  

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't think ice-cream is healthy. Ever. Unless you're feeding it to the woman who's >< this close to murdering you for forgetting about shark week.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I do like the way pumpkin tastes... I have been trying to eat and all together be a tad more healthy. Organic foods, blah blah blah. I made a peanut butter and raspberry jam sandwich for lunch  Not sure how it's going to taste you know but...we'll see.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



View attachment 738635

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I don't think ice-cream is healthy. Ever. Unless you're feeding it to the woman who's >< this close to murdering you for forgetting about shark week.

Click to collapse



Fully aware of this. That doesn't mean I can't have something nice for myself every do often  Although I must say, my beer gut is very obvious 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 738635
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Morning Watt  Que te gusta? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Morning Watt  Que te gusta?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



healthy foods. No me gusta the cold. Not yet prepared..... -.-

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> healthy foods. No me gusta the cold. Not yet prepared..... -.-
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Me gusta tambien.  It's not that cold, I have a coat.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 3, 2011)

Never cold here. Eternal summer. Although I could do with a winter or something. Never played with snow in my life.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 3, 2011)

Its 50° and my feet are already freezing 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 3, 2011)

Ouch. Luckily, that's not celcius


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Its 50° and my feet are already freezing
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Man up Cam.  it's colder here and I'm not even shivering.  

And it's raining.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Man up Cam.  it's colder here and I'm not even shivering.
> 
> And it's raining.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Same here man, and I have a cold... from a pretty little lady, who told me she had one. So I guess it's my fault

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Same here man, and I have a cold... from a pretty little lady, who told me she had one. So I guess it's my fault
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Did the pretty lady have a name or just an STD? Lol 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Did the pretty lady have a name or just an STD? Lol
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Fffuuuuu man. Having a cold does not mean having std's. And we can call her leah

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Fffuuuuu man. Having a cold does not mean having std's. And we can call her leah
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I was referring to the fact that she may have been a prostitute. But it was just for lulz 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I was referring to the fact that she may have been a prostitute. But it was just for lulz
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I'm to poor for a whore

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Oct 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'm to poor for a whore
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



This isn't the rhyme thread.


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 3, 2011)

RinZo said:


> This isn't the rhyme thread.

Click to collapse



-9000 for thinking that poor rhymes with whore.

Also, there's this new chick in church that's like hitting on every single guy. Weird.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> -9000 for thinking that poor rhymes with whore.
> 
> Also, there's this new chick in church that's like hitting on every single guy. Weird.

Click to collapse



It all depends on how you say it.... 
And someone's desperate, she probably thinks church guys are easy
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It all depends on how you say it....
> And someone's desperate, she probably thinks church guys are easy
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Well, we aren't. Especially in the church, I'm VERY guarded when with gals. Also, my leaders are watching out for me. He just warned me that this one is waaaaaay dangerous. 

I'ma take his advice. 

Also:

bloody dictionary.com thinks it rhymes. My snobbish British English education begs to differ on this matter.


----------



## RinZo (Oct 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, we aren't. Especially in the church, I'm VERY guarded when with gals. Also, my leaders are watching out for me. He just warned me that this one is waaaaaay dangerous.
> 
> I'ma take his advice.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Must be us dumb Americans then.


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 3, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Must be us dumb Americans then.

Click to collapse



I never said 'mericans are dumb. Just... mentally challenged...


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I never said 'mericans are dumb. Just... mentally challenged...

Click to collapse



I'm neither of these...spank you very much. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 3, 2011)

Ooooh... sensitive today, are we?

Nah, generally, the peeps that belong in the Mafia, and stay in the Mafia, are waaaay more intelligent than the normal crop. And I'm not merely talking in comparison of 'Mericans vs. snobs, but in an overall sense. 

I'm so proud of you guys


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 3, 2011)

F#ck Bell
That is all
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 3, 2011)

REQUIRED WATCHING ALERT:

Terra Nova.

Reason: DINOSAURS.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ooooh... sensitive today, are we?
> 
> Nah, generally, the peeps that belong in the Mafia, and stay in the Mafia, are waaaay more intelligent than the normal crop. And I'm not merely talking in comparison of 'Mericans vs. snobs, but in an overall sense.
> 
> I'm so proud of you guys

Click to collapse



Not quite, I just wanted to incorporate "spank you very much into a sentence" 

But yes, a FEW of us are of mild intelligence...which is funny seeing as we talk about some of the most unintelligent stuff lol

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Am I the only one a little afraid but curious to eat this?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I bought that last week. It's good. 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> REQUIRED WATCHING ALERT:
> 
> Terra Nova.
> 
> Reason: DINOSAURS.

Click to collapse



Just watched the trailer. Looks pretty cool

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2011)

So, now ...I have only TWO jobs. (Down from three) Yay for me. 
Taxis and birds. Weird combo, don't ya think? 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## RinZo (Oct 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> So, now ...I have only TWO jobs. (Down from three) Yay for me.
> Taxis and birds. Weird combo, don't ya think?
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



Just incorporate the two and have a taxi service for birds.


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> So, now ...I have only TWO jobs. (Down from three) Yay for me.
> Taxis and birds. Weird combo, don't ya think?
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



Flying birds!


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 3, 2011)

Gonna see these guys live today with my school. I'm not the biggest fan, but hey, they're cool  (skip to 1:47 for the actual song)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjbpwlqp5Qw&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## RinZo (Oct 3, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Gonna see these guys live today with my school. I'm not the biggest fan, but hey, they're cool  (skip to 1:47 for the actual song)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjbpwlqp5Qw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



That's pretty cool, though.  Reminds me of rockapella


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Just incorporate the two and have a taxi service for birds.

Click to collapse



Or flying taxis? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 3, 2011)

Dead thread is dead

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Oct 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Dead thread is dead
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



captain obvious is captain obvious


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> captain obvious is captain obvious

Click to collapse



Captain trolol was not a troll when we first met him 

I remember the good 'ol days.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Captain trolol was not a troll when we first met him
> 
> I remember the good 'ol days.

Click to collapse



Did hus used to be a good little boy and follow all the rules?

---------- Post added at 11:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------

Oh, and i crashed my computer last night overclocking my gpu haha


----------



## husam666 (Oct 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Captain trolol was not a troll when we first met him
> 
> I remember the good 'ol days.

Click to collapse



captain trololol has an ancient troll thread somewhere here that was posted in the dev forums, want me to give you the link?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> captain trololol has an ancient troll thread somewhere here that was posted in the dev forums, want me to give you the link?

Click to collapse



I would like to see, yes 



deliriousDroid said:


> Did hus used to be a good little boy and follow all the rules?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------
> 
> Oh, and i crashed my computer last night overclocking my gpu haha

Click to collapse



He didn't always obey the rules but he was less of a feminine hygienic product  

He was cooler back then...imho.  Not to say he isn't cool now.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I would like to see, yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



there http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=759430&highlight=sound
i guess you know it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 3, 2011)

Lmao hus, Hey 

Also Twitchey  Pics?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao hus, Hey
> 
> Also Twitchey  Pics?

Click to collapse



o hey max


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao hus, Hey
> 
> Also Twitchey  Pics?

Click to collapse



Not quite finished but this is what I have so far:







I was busier today than I expected.

Oh! I remember that Husam  Twas funny indeed.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> o hey max

Click to collapse



Whats up?


I_am_Error said:


> Not quite finished but this is what I have so far:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow that is awesome, Lot'sa detail


----------



## husam666 (Oct 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Whats up?
> 
> 
> Wow that is awesome, Lot'sa detail

Click to collapse



the usual playing my guitar nothing important

wbu?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Whats up?
> 
> 
> Wow that is awesome, Lot'sa detail

Click to collapse



Thanks dude  Do you remember the other drawing I posted on here long ago?

That was my favorite one. 

I gave it to a good friend of mine.

What does every one else think of this picture so far?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Thanks dude  Do you remember the other drawing I posted on here long ago?
> 
> That was my favorite one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



looks great


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Thanks dude  Do you remember the other drawing I posted on here long ago?
> 
> That was my favorite one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't remember no 
@Hus, Sweeet, Not much really,Almost trashed my bike D:  But it's all fine xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello:
Error
Rinzo
Husam
Max
BD
DD
John
M_T_M
TRM
David
Dexter
Watt
Anyone Lurking 
Anyone i missed 


Anyway the Blink 182 Concert was AWESOME!!!!!!!!!  

Incubus on WEDNESDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

However me broke til thursday 

And i don't want to goto class for 3 hours tonight  SO boring

Then tommorrow morning i have to goto court and fight a parking ticket.

Once i get through today and tommorow morning ill be good 

What a busy ass week i have this week.



Also i finished watching season 1-3 of breaking bad on netflix time to move to season 4 on tv links. then will have to wait til next week for the last episode of season 4 



Anyway how is everyone doing?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I don't remember no
> @Hus, Sweeet, Not much really,Almost trashed my bike D:  But it's all fine xD

Click to collapse



amnesia much? 

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> Error
> Rinzo
> Husam
> ...

Click to collapse



TL;DR, hi btw


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> amnesia much?
> 
> ---------- post added at 09:10 pm ---------- previous post was at 09:10 pm ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



edit nvrmind.........


----------



## RinZo (Oct 3, 2011)

Too long Don't read.   SUp dave!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Too long Don't read.   SUp dave!

Click to collapse



what up 

who want some pikturs of some concert?


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> what up
> 
> who want some pikturs of some concert?

Click to collapse



Pictures are always good I only got two pics Friday night before I got to drunk to bother with taking anymore

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 3, 2011)

Sweet david  Pics , ? ;p


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2011)

pics coming....

i have some work to do first 

---------- Post added at 12:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 PM ----------




deliriousDroid said:


> Pictures are always good I only got two pics Friday night before I got to drunk to bother with taking anymore
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



ya i got 2 pics of matt & kim playing and the rest are videos. should i upload them youtube?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 3, 2011)

Sweet okay


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2011)

here is a pic of Matt & Kim : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The videos will have to come later


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

Argh! Hey guise. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

So I trolled my friend pretty bad.

I told him he had a vagina. He told me I had no proof. I told him I had photographic evidence. He didn't believe me. So I asked him if he wanted to call my bluff, he said yes. So I sent him a picture of blue waffle.






-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So I trolled my friend pretty bad.
> 
> I told him he had a vagina. He told me I had no proof. I told him I had photographic evidence. He didn't believe me. So I asked him if he wanted to call my bluff, he said yes. So I sent him a picture of blue waffle.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL wow.................

Hey there Error, im feeling lousy and don't want to goto school tonight its going to suck!!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL wow.................
> 
> Hey there Error, im feeling lousy and don't want to goto school tonight its going to suck!!!!

Click to collapse



You gotta admit, that's funny as hell. 

What's wrong dude? Drink some vitamin c!!! What classes do you have today? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You gotta admit, that's funny as hell.
> 
> What's wrong dude? Drink some vitamin c!!! What classes do you have today?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Its Dynamics of leadership and its just so long and boring... if i get through tonight then ill be a little better however i have to get up early tomorrow and goto court to fight a stupid parking ticket 

I think im just tired once i get through today and tonight ill live


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

Some crazy person is throwing herself against the seat of the bus. She's loud as hell and sitting next to me! This, is why I hate school. 

Well if you're that tired go take a nap dude, or energize yourself. Exercise! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Some crazy person is throwing herself against the seat of the bus. She's loud as hell and sitting next to me! This, is why I hate school.
> 
> Well if you're that tired go take a nap dude, or energize yourself. Exercise!
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Working


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Working

Click to collapse



So? Work out while working! You should be able to...right? Push ups on your desk! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So? Work out while working! You should be able to...right? Push ups on your desk!
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



hmm.... maybe lol


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hmm.... maybe lol

Click to collapse



Where do you work dude? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Where do you work dude?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



At my dads office scanning lots and lots of tax returns 

i could take a nap but i actually have work to-do  as for the exercise im too tired to exercise right now


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> At my dads office scanning lots and lots of tax returns
> 
> i could take a nap but i actually have work to-do  as for the exercise im too tired to exercise right now

Click to collapse



Watch out, soon you'll be obese...and I'll be using your blubber for warmth. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Watch out, soon you'll be obese...and I'll be using your blubber for warmth.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



LOL, no i wont.... i do exercise just not lately been so busy


----------



## husam666 (Oct 3, 2011)

g'night people

@dave, me jelly


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL, no i wont.... i do exercise just not lately been so busy

Click to collapse



All I have to say is this:







Don't become him.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> g'night people
> 
> @dave, me jelly

Click to collapse



You just got on didn't you? 

Did you read my troll? Is it captain troll approved? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> g'night people
> 
> @dave, me jelly

Click to collapse



jelly of what? 



I_am_Error said:


> All I have to say is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LMAO definitely wont be him


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> jelly of what?
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO definitely wont be him

Click to collapse



Of the concerts haha

And yeah? You better not tough luck getting a girlfriend. Or walking into stores without having to wear a face shirt haha

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Of the concerts haha
> 
> And yeah? You better not tough luck getting a girlfriend. Or walking into stores without having to wear a face shirt haha
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



LOL oh wow husam is really far behind 

U guys should be more jelly of me seeing incubus on Wednesday


----------



## husam666 (Oct 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You just got on didn't you?
> 
> Did you read my troll? Is it captain troll approved?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



yeah i read that, lol

edit: i don't like incubus that much


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL oh wow husam is really far behind
> 
> U guys should be more jelly of me seeing incubus on Wednesday

Click to collapse



Take videos for sure. That should be awesome.  Actually, I'm not much of a concert person myself.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah i read that, lol

Click to collapse



Why the hell do u need a donate button? 

---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> yeah i read that, lol
> 
> edit: i don't like incubus that much

Click to collapse



why?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Why the hell do u need a donate button?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



because it gives a 404

*trollface.jpg*


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because it gives a 404
> 
> *trollface.jpg*

Click to collapse








-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because it gives a 404
> 
> *trollface.jpg*

Click to collapse



Stupid.......... 


anyway u didn't answer my other why question?


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey guys

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Stupid..........
> 
> 
> anyway u didn't answer my other why question?

Click to collapse



The perfect troll technique. Leave a question unanswered, and wait for person to rip their hair out in questioning.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The perfect troll technique. Leave a question unanswered, and wait for person to rip their hair out in questioning.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



ya well ill get him back


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya well ill get him back

Click to collapse



I'd like to see that 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'd like to see that
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



u will 

on another note i just got an email about this awesome upside down hookah bowl 

it bakes the shisha rather then burn it 

look at it:


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 4, 2011)

Greetings and salutations my Mafia family 
I'm sooooo huungry
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 4, 2011)

Mornin' Mafioso. 

Just switched back to LeoMar's Revolution. MIUI doesn't support hardware decoding for the SGS2, so it's back to square one.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 4, 2011)

Worst day of my life EVER! I GIVE UP!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 4, 2011)

What happened?

Also, I'ma slightly disappoint at Mafia spamming in this thread lately.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> What happened?
> 
> Also, I'ma slightly disappoint at Mafia spamming in this thread lately.

Click to collapse



Why is that? And what happened Cam? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why is that? And what happened Cam?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Only about 70 posts over the night? 

Anyway, when you're getting your shiny SGS2?


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 4, 2011)

Pm me. Dev, call me.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Only about 70 posts over the night?
> 
> Anyway, when you're getting your shiny SGS2?

Click to collapse



I am usually busy and like I said before, apparently I'm the only one keeping it alive.  

HOPEFULLY, if all goes according to plan (knock on wood fingers crossed) I should get it next week Wednesday when it's released to my service provider.  But I'm planning on preordering it once I'm able to, if I'm able to.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## iynfynity (Oct 4, 2011)

why do you hate the bus?  I meet cute girls on bus.


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I am usually busy and like I said before, apparently I'm the only one keeping it alive.
> 
> HOPEFULLY, if all goes according to plan (knock on wood fingers crossed) I should get it next week Wednesday when it's released to my service provider.  But I'm planning on preordering it once I'm able to, if I'm able to.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Hmmm... if your budget is tight, then don't. However, I must say it is an excellent example of how Android internal hardware should be.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hmmm... if your budget is tight, then don't. However, I must say it is an excellent example of how Android internal hardware should be.

Click to collapse



Tight money? Me? What else do I possibly have to blow my money on? Nothing  If you could rate the phone with all your critiquing, what would you rate it? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 4, 2011)

iynfynity said:


> why do you hate the bus?  I meet cute girls on bus.

Click to collapse



I meet tard girls that yell and smash themselves against the seat while I'm waiting franticly to get the hell off... Welcome! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 4, 2011)

I wish I could bring my sennheiser earbuds to work, but I can't affort to risk them at work. They are the way music is supposed to sound
@watt, you okay man?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I wish I could bring my sennheiser earbuds to work, but I can't affort to risk them at work. They are the way music is supposed to sound
> @watt, you okay man?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



You should probably give them to me so I can take care of them, it only makes sense right? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 4, 2011)

Dx, ill pm you

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You should probably give them to me so I can take care of them, it only makes sense right?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Nuh uh, I didn't pay 50$ for earbuds to let them be guarded by someone else thay shall be safe at home.haha

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Tight money? Me? What else do I possibly have to blow my money on? Nothing  If you could rate the phone with all your critiquing, what would you rate it?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



On a scale from one (1) to ten (10), with ten (10) being Awesomus Maximus (that's gonna be my son's name), I'd give it:

Internals hardware: *10/10* - dual-core, lotsa RAM, hardware decoding, 16GB internal memory. This is the Paladium standard for an Android phone, and it's a shame HTC can't keep up with it.
External hardware _(sans screen)_: *8/10* - design is deceptively solid, but lacks the heft of the Desire. Also, it doesn't have a notification LED. The phone might look and feel plasticky, but it is actually quite well built. I tried to bend it on day one, but the case wouldn't flex even after about 10kg of force. 
Screen: *9.5/10* - SAMOLED+ is awesomeness personified in LCD. Only drawback is the plain-old 800*480 size, 'coz I secretly wished it was either full 16:9 ratio or even 960*540. Even then, it's just a minor quibble.
Connection: *5/10* - this is a strange one. I haven't dropped a call or a text, but my HSDPA and/or 3G drops all the time. Could be kernel issue, could be radio issue. 
Software: *9/10* - Easy to root, although the yellow exclamation mark is annoying (removable with jig, already purchased), lotsa ROMs, but lacks CM hence just a slight drop in points 

Overall impression _(not an average)_: *9.2/10* - Excellent phone; without peer. Only drawbacks were listed above, but nothing catastrophic or seriously hindering functionality. 

Regrets: Why the f:;ck didn't I buy it sooner?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Review

Click to collapse



Although I appreciate the review with it's full criticism and accuracy of what I was looking for...it just makes me want this awesome phone more  I can't wait another week! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Although I appreciate the review with it's full criticism and accuracy of what I was looking for...it just makes me want this awesome phone more  I can't wait another week!
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Well, I had to be honest. There are some quibbles, but I'm sure it can be overcome.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, I had to be honest. There are some quibbles, but I'm sure it can be overcome.

Click to collapse



I expected the honesty, that is why I asked you  I know how thorough you are. My only quibble would be connectivity, but it could be radio or kernel as you said. I am hoping my service provider won't crap out on me. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 4, 2011)

+1 on that. Now I need to work... or at least pretend to work.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> +1 on that. Now I need to work... or at least pretend to work.

Click to collapse



Alright dude you have fun doing that. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 4, 2011)

Going to sleep. Night all. Lets hope for a better tomorrow.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 4, 2011)

Morning. Going to shoot myself now.........

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning. Going to shoot myself now.........
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Morning Cam, be stronger. I know you can be.  

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 4, 2011)

Morning guys, watt, it will be okay, time heals all

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Morning guys, watt, it will be okay, time heals all
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I disagree with this statement. But I do agree that he will be okay.  What's up dude? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 4, 2011)

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



What's up? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 4, 2011)

Morning. Cam are you okay? 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning. Cam are you okay?
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



Ill pm you. Or text. whatevers easier

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What's up?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



still baffled

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning. Cam are you okay?
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



Morning BD how goes it? 

@Cam, Of course you are. It's baffling. When I think of the similar situation that happened to me, I STILL can't understand it. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 4, 2011)

His name is Sneaky.  
Sparky gave him to me. 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Morning BD how goes it?
> 
> @Cam, Of course you are. It's baffling. When I think of the similar situation that happened to me, I STILL can't understand it.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Morning Dev. I haz issues with the stock (well, CM stock anyway) camera on my Nexus S. Only the Camera Fun app works. *Sigh* Time for a full wipe, I guess. At least I can install Google wallet now. 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## Archer (Oct 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> His name is Sneaky.
> Sparky gave him to me.

Click to collapse



It's no Boo.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning Dev. I haz issues with the stock (well, CM stock anyway) camera on my Nexus S. Only the Camera Fun app works. *Sigh* Time for a full wipe, I guess. At least I can install Google wallet now.
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



That's a pretty cute stuffed animal  

And what in the world is google wallet? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 4, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> It's no Boo.

Click to collapse



I've been wondering, what dog is that?!  I wanted to say Pomeranian but I don't think it is. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ill pm you. Or text. whatevers easier
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Mmmmm, PM would be best right now. 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's a pretty cute stuffed animal
> 
> And what in the world is google wallet?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Google wallet = payment venture between mastercard and google. It uses the nfc chip in the NS to (along with Google wallet) make payments using ur phone only. (You get $10 for signing up.)

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## Archer (Oct 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I've been wondering, what dog is that?!  I wanted to say Pomeranian but I don't think it is.

Click to collapse



I think he is Pomeranian, but with a bit of something else thrown in, and then a haircut.

He is cute though.  I bet the biggest, toughest hard man gangster killer in the world would still go, "Awwww"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 4, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> It's no Boo.

Click to collapse



Neither are you.    
My Sneaky is waaaaaaaaay cuter than that dog thing any how.. ..

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Mmmmm, PM would be best right now.
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



Sent

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Archer (Oct 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Neither are you.
> My Sneaky is waaaaaaaaay cuter than that dog thing any how.. ..

Click to collapse



Cutest dog in the world.  It's official


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Sent
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Checking. 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 4, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> I think he is Pomeranian, but with a bit of something else thrown in, and then a haircut.
> 
> He is cute though.  I bet the biggest, toughest hard man gangster killer in the world would still go, "Awwww"

Click to collapse



Yeah but I've seen a couple Pomeranians in my day, and I don't have to say, it's either a mix or a different breed.  Most Pomeranians are friggin adorable though.  

@BD, that's awesome! Make sure you authorize all payments  But you're trippin'...a Pomeranian is WAY more adorable that your stuffed animal....

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yeah but I've seen a couple Pomeranians in my day, and I don't have to say, it's either a mix or a different breed.  Most Pomeranians are friggin adorable though.
> 
> @BD, that's awesome! Make sure you authorize all payments  But you're trippin'...a Pomeranian is WAY more adorable that your stuffed animal....
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Meh. I hate little dogs. My Sparky gave me that and I love it.  So....pfffffft to you and johnny over there in pomeranian lovers camp.

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 4, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Cutest dog in the world.  It's official

Click to collapse



I'm throwing my brick at you. It's official. 

Sent from something.....from Somewhere


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh. I hate little dogs. My Sparky gave me that and I love it.  So....pfffffft to you and johnny over there in pomeranian lovers camp.
> 
> Sent from something.....from Somewhere

Click to collapse



Just because the sparkster gave it to you doesn't mean it's cuter. It just means it has more sentimental value. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Archer (Oct 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh. I hate little dogs. My Sparky gave me that and I love it.  So....pfffffft to you and johnny over there in pomeranian lovers camp.

Click to collapse



I'm soooo gay for pomeranians!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Just because the sparkster gave it to you doesn't mean it's cuter. It just means it has more sentimental value.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Anything Sparky gives me is better than anything else by default. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 4, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> I'm soooo gay for pomeranians!

Click to collapse



Haha, that makes no sense. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Archer (Oct 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, that makes no sense.

Click to collapse



It must do.  I never say random spacemoose.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 4, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> It must do.  I never say random spacemoose.

Click to collapse



Space mousse? Sounds delicious.  

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 4, 2011)

sup guys and girls


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Space mousse? Sounds delicious.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Space mongoose is better

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 4, 2011)

@JCM: wat ROM you running? 

Hi everyone else.

@Watt: Any developments?


----------



## Archer (Oct 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> @JCM: wat ROM you running?

Click to collapse



I'm on MIUI 1.9.2.  Been holding off upgrading it because it's just perfect as it is!


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 4, 2011)

And how do you watch HD movies? I usually have them in 720p and I thought I don't have to convert, but it stutters


----------



## Archer (Oct 4, 2011)

Try using RockPlayer.  There's a version optimised specifically for ARMv7 devices on their site...

http://rockplayer.freecoder.org/index_en.html

Look at the right of the page.

When you play a video you get asked what mode you want to play it in.  One of them is perfect - can't remember which way round it is though.


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll give it a shot. Seems to be the only thing keeping me from fully adopting MIUI at this point...


----------



## Archer (Oct 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'll give it a shot. Seems to be the only thing keeping me from fully adopting MIUI at this point...

Click to collapse



TBH I've not tried that on MIUI, but I always recommend it because I could even watch 720 movies on my HD2 with the right version of Rockplayer!  I totally stopped encoding & resizing movies for my phone after I found it.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 4, 2011)

Eeeeeyyyyy! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 4, 2011)

Sup dude 

Windows is playing up, And I need some form of windows.. This may take a few days to get it all back to normal  And Want a _whole_ Hdd format  Damn, Windows 8? Or some snazzier windows 7? Imma start looking, Oh.. and may set up raid, with some scavenged HDD's


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup dude
> 
> Windows is playing up, And I need some form of windows.. This may take a few days to get it all back to normal  And Want a _whole_ Hdd format  Damn, Windows 8? Or some snazzier windows 7? Imma start looking

Click to collapse



Windows 7 damn you! If you ever put windows 8 on your desktop I will have Husam castrate you. 

So anywho...I will possibly have to wait for my phone for just another week...tops. Technical difficulties with the flow of tenure haha

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey max,error,sakai and john 

Anyone else a page back or more 


IM HAPPY!!!!!!!!

1. Monday is over and made it through my boring class 
2. This morning i won my traffic ticket argument at court (Not paying 188 bucks   )
3. Finally consolidated my credit cards into one with a higher limit and rewards 
4. Got a full tank of gas from my daddy 
5. Ready for incubus concert tomorrow with money!!!!


----------



## Archer (Oct 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup dude
> 
> Windows is playing up, And I need some form of windows.. This may take a few days to get it all back to normal  And Want a _whole_ Hdd format  Damn, Windows 8? Or some snazzier windows 7? Imma start looking, Oh.. and may set up raid, with some scavenged HDD's

Click to collapse



Windows 7 FTW!!!  I've only just got it on my home PC after resisting and sticking with XP for ages, but I fell in love with W7 at work.  It's niiiiiiiiiice!!!  Do it.  Do it now!




davidrules7778 said:


> Hey max,error,sakai and john
> 
> Anyone else a page back or more
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Windows 7 FTW!!!  I've only just got it on my home PC after resisting and sticking with XP for ages, but I fell in love with W7 at work.  It's niiiiiiiiiice!!!  Do it.  Do it now!

Click to collapse



NICE!!! 

How you doing john?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 4, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Windows 7 FTW!!!  I've only just got it on my home PC after resisting and sticking with XP for ages, but I fell in love with W7 at work.  It's niiiiiiiiiice!!!  Do it.  Do it now!

Click to collapse



I already have W7  But I need a frsh install


----------



## Archer (Oct 4, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> NICE!!!
> 
> How you doing john?

Click to collapse



Not bad mate.  Made it through another day 

Not been home long so I'm gonna crack open some red wine and find some crap on the telly to watch.  I've got a few films to catch up on, so I might do that.

Sounds like you've had a great day mate.  Savour it!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 4, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Windows 7 FTW!!!  I've only just got it on my home PC after resisting and sticking with XP for ages, but I fell in love with W7 at work.  It's niiiiiiiiiice!!!  Do it.  Do it now!

Click to collapse



Yes, I'm approving this message.  Windows 7 is awesome, XP is still good...but it's getting ancient. W8, blah. I hate it.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yes, I'm approving this message.  Windows 7 is awesome, XP is still good...but it's getting ancient. W8, blah. I hate it.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



So not worth it?

Also in other news.. An apple just crapped, They're calling this one iPhone 4s


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Not bad mate.  Made it through another day
> 
> Not been home long so I'm gonna crack open some red wine and find some crap on the telly to watch.  I've got a few films to catch up on, so I might do that.
> 
> Sounds like you've had a great day mate.  Savour it!

Click to collapse



Ya i have had a great day 

just have to get through work now 

that sounds very relaxing


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> So not worth it?
> 
> Also in other news.. An apple just crapped, They're calling this one iPhone 4s

Click to collapse



TOTALLY not. And W8 blows monkey chunks. 

Apple always craps, that's why we call them...crapple.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Archer (Oct 4, 2011)

So they've basically added voice control to the iPhone 4.  If I was an Apple fan I would be annoyed at that.  But then again, they hailed video calling as revolutionary last year, so what do they know


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> TOTALLY not. And W8 blows monkey chunks.
> 
> Apple always craps, that's why we call them...crapple.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse




Okay then , Cheers, Now to find as many hard drives as i can.. 1 to backup.. the rest to raid 
I see


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Okay then , Cheers, Now to find as many hard drives as i can.. 1 to backup.. the rest to raid
> I see

Click to collapse



where do i buy that shirt? 

i would wear that


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 4, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> So they've basically added voice control to the iPhone 4.  If I was an Apple fan I would be annoyed at that.  But then again, they hailed video calling as revolutionary last year, so what do they know

Click to collapse



Also, I'm slightly confused.. Will there be a 5? With the longer home button, I mean, I guess the specs ain't too bad on the S

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> where do i buy that shirt?
> 
> i would wear that

Click to collapse



Lmao  No idea dude , But that would be great! Then wear to the BBQ next time


----------



## Archer (Oct 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Also, I'm slightly confused.. Will there be a 5? With the longer home button, I mean, I guess the specs ain't too bad on the S

Click to collapse



Yes.  There'll be an iPhone 5 after the iPhone 4u, which will have "u technology" so you can feel it in your hands and see it with your eyes.  The iPhone 5 will have iOS7 on it though, just to keep things standard.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 4, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> So they've basically added voice control to the iPhone 4.  If I was an Apple fan I would be annoyed at that.  But then again, they hailed video calling as revolutionary last year, so what do they know

Click to collapse



Nothing, that is all. 

@Maxey, remember the one rule about raid? It only takes on the space of the smallest hdd. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Also, I'm slightly confused.. Will there be a 5? With the longer home button, I mean, I guess the specs ain't too bad on the S
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL ill custom make it on a t-shirt site or something


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Nothing, that is all.
> 
> @Maxey, remember the one rule about raid? It only takes on the space of the smallest hdd.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Now I feel stupid, Cheers for reminding me dude, I'll buy a couple SSD's sometime this year and raid those, It'd be a waste to raid a 1TB hdd with a 320GB one and a 160GB, But wait.. Would that not give me 480GB? But still.. Nearly all that will be full


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Now I feel stupid, Cheers for reminding me dude, I'll buy a couple SSD's sometime this year and raid those, It'd be a waste to raid a 1TB hdd with a 320GB one and a 160GB, But wait.. Would that not give me 480GB? But still.. Nearly all that will be full

Click to collapse



No, it would give you 160GB.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No, it would give you 160GB.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



RAID 0 not 1  In it for tha speeeed


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 4, 2011)

*movie style drumroll *Pam pararam pam pam pam pam


Good evening ladies and gentlemen !
How are you today? 


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 4, 2011)

What's up guys

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> *movie style drumroll *Pam pararam pam pam pam pam
> 
> 
> Good evening ladies and gentlemen !
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey dex! What's up?  I'm doing some cool stuff, aside from that I'm feeling sick, and tired. 

How are you Cam? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> *movie style drumroll *Pam pararam pam pam pam pam
> 
> 
> Good evening ladies and gentlemen !
> ...

Click to collapse





watt9493 said:


> What's up guys
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



hey watt and @dex nice avatar


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey Cajun was on XDA tv


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey Cajun was on XDA tv

Click to collapse



I totally saw that like forever and a million years ago 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I totally saw that like forever and a million years ago
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Sh dude! I was just checking the chanel


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sh dude! I was just checking the chanel

Click to collapse



Weirdly enough, I expected him to be somewhat like that. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Weirdly enough, I expected him to be somewhat like that.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



My thoguhts were somewhat like this







 Jk, but awesome dude 

We should have a thread, Was ***** who you expeted them to look like.. or people guess before hand


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 4, 2011)

Um I just went to Engadget and was like "What?? A new iPhone??" I feel stupid lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Archer (Oct 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Um I just went to Engadget and was like "What?? A new iPhone??" I feel stupid lol

Click to collapse



What, because there isn't one


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Um I just went to Engadget and was like "What?? A new iPhone??" I feel stupid lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



hey david and ya this so called iphone 4S


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 4, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hey david and ya this so called iphone 4S

Click to collapse



iPhone for a$$  (read it loud if you don't know what I mean) 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 4, 2011)

xD haha  they needed to think that through some more 


idavid_ said:


> iPhone for a$$  (read it loud if you don't know what I mean)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> iPhone for a$$  (read it loud if you don't know what I mean)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse




when u said that it reminded me of this:


----------



## Archer (Oct 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> iPhone for a$$  (read it loud if you don't know what I mean)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



I think Steve should give me $$$ for my idea for the next model being called iPhone 4u.



davidrules7778 said:


> when u said that it reminded me of this:

Click to collapse



Hahahaha one of my favourite southpark lines ever!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 4, 2011)

I got an extra twenty dollars today. Ten from Google Wallet and I got ten dollars from T-Mobile to spend on movies when I signed up for an HTCWatch account on my Sensation! Yay! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Oct 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I got an extra twenty dollars today. Ten from Google Wallet and I got ten dollars from T-Mobile to spend on movies when I signed up for an HTCWatch account on my Sensation! Yay!

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


>

Click to collapse



u just have an image for everything don't you? 

---------- Post added at 02:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> I got an extra twenty dollars today. Ten from Google Wallet and I got ten dollars from T-Mobile to spend on movies when I signed up for an HTCWatch account on my Sensation! Yay!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hello BD how you feeling and doing today? If you didn't already see i am doing great today


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 4, 2011)

screen y u be dodgy 


this screen is now playing up black spot in the middle for some colors, more like burn in really.. some how, meh now to go week s with out at samsung 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Archer (Oct 4, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> u just have an image for everything don't you?

Click to collapse



A picture says a thousand words, apparently


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 4, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> A picture says a thousand words, apparently

Click to collapse



That one only said four though...? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Archer (Oct 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That one only said four though...?

Click to collapse



I'm allowed the odd discrepancy.  Zoomquilt makes up for it.  (If you don't know it, google it and prepare to either be amazed or vomit.)


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 4, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> I'm allowed the odd discrepancy.  Zoomquilt makes up for it.  (If you don't know it, google it and prepare to either be amazed or vomit.)

Click to collapse



Should I be looking at it from a phone? Because I am  It's just, meh. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 4, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


>

Click to collapse



Awww Yeah!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Oct 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Should I be looking at it from a phone? Because I am  It's just, meh.

Click to collapse



I've not tried it from a phone, but a flash enabled phone should be okay, or it may be all spangly and new and be HTML5, in which case I _think_ the stock Android browser should be okay.  Either way, it's definitely better on a big screen.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 4, 2011)

Crazy cabbies are crazy. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 5, 2011)

Heey Mafia. I am getting sicker

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heey Mafia. I am getting sicker
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



My gf just got better from a sinus infecton... Im trying to avoid it.. i don't know if ill get it or not hopefully not.

Hope u feel well soon.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> My gf just got better from a sinus infecton... Im trying to avoid it.. i don't know if ill get it or not hopefully not.
> 
> Hope u feel well soon.

Click to collapse



Thanks man
It was kind of my fault anyways.lol.
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> My gf just got better from a sinus infecton... Im trying to avoid it.. i don't know if ill get it or not hopefully not.
> 
> Hope u feel well soon.

Click to collapse



How u get sinus infection in aridzonia!?
View attachment 740248

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> How u get sinus infection in aridzonia!?
> View attachment 740248
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Its hard to breath here 

no moisture and i don't know how she just got sick from one of her coworkers or something.


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 5, 2011)

Mornin' guys. The biggest tech non-news in tech news is the news that iPhone 4S came out. We can now rest easy.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Mornin' guys. The biggest tech non-news in tech news is the news that iPhone 4S came out. We can now rest easy.

Click to collapse



Screw crapple, it's just as unimpressive as I expected it to be.  I can't believe they are passing that crap off as a new phone. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 5, 2011)

Yup. I was hoping that there will be an iPhone 5 to up the game, but I was soooo disappointed.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yup. I was hoping that there will be an iPhone 5 to up the game, but I was soooo disappointed.

Click to collapse



I'm not disappointed, it's exactly what I expected it to be.  crap.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm not disappointed, it's exactly what I expected it to be.  crap.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Yeah. I mean, I was hoping it'll spur Android manufacturers to up the ante, but now...


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah. I mean, I was hoping it'll spur Android manufacturers to up the ante, but now...

Click to collapse



The ante? Haha Galaxy s 2 is good enough to be a mini computer  But yes, I doubt they will, the iPhone 4s is merely a drop in the bucket.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 5, 2011)

Exactly. I wonder if Samsung will launch a Dock-like thing for the SGS2 that'll work like the Altrix dock?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Exactly. I wonder if Samsung will launch a Dock-like thing for the SGS2 that'll work like the Altrix dock?

Click to collapse



It's a possibility but I'll be honest with you when I'm saying that I wouldn't buy it. The most I would buy is a really nice case 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It's a possibility but I'll be honest with you when I'm saying that I wouldn't buy it. The most I would buy is a really nice case
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I want one that'll work like this:

1. 13" or so screen
2. full sized KB.
3. Extended battery pack
4. Docks the phone IN FRONT, and uses the touchscreen as a touchpad


Reason I want this is because then I can ditch my clunky PC, and live mobile. So cool.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I want one that'll work like this:
> 
> 1. 13" or so screen
> 2. full sized KB.
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh, this is why I have a laptop. And a laptop bag 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi guys. My shirt came in that my girlfriend ordered me.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 5, 2011)

Oyeah. Menthol cigarettes are nom nom delicious

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hi guys. My shirt came in that my girlfriend ordered me.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Awesome! Pics? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Awesome! Pics?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Maybe 2moro. Tis in teh wash.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Maybe 2moro. Tis in teh wash.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Should have just taken a pic of the washing machine

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Should have just taken a pic of the washing machine
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I'm in bed, loopy off sleeping pills.  

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 5, 2011)

But all your devices in one place? As well as all your files, and your media storage, etc? 

How convenient is that?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I'm in bed, loopy off sleeping pills.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Awesome I'm in bed, found out I will probably get a chest infection.yaayyy

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> But all your devices in one place? As well as all your files, and your media storage, etc?
> 
> How convenient is that?

Click to collapse



You sound awfully American Sakai >_> Are you infected with the lazy? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Awesome I'm in bed, found out I will probably get a chest infection.yaayyy
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



You have the WORST of luck with infections dude... 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You have the WORST of luck with infections dude...
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



it's not my fault this time bro... well kind of. But not totally. And I'm tired now, thinking of going to bed 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> it's not my fault this time bro... well kind of. But not totally. And I'm tired now, thinking of going to bed
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



You get to bed, but tomorrow I expect full explanation lol

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You get to bed, but tomorrow I expect full explanation lol
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Not that much to explain turns out her cold ended up being a chest infection. And I sure am getting sick feeling

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You sound awfully American Sakai >_> Are you infected with the lazy?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



How is that American? I think of it as Mordor-ish:

One device to rule them all.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> How is that American? I think of it as Mordor-ish:
> 
> One device to rule them all.

Click to collapse



I like to alter my stuff...personally I don't like to have a mordor-ality. Not very secure to me.  I don't know, maybe it's personal preference? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I like to alter my stuff...personally I don't like to have a mordor-ality. Not very secure to me.  I don't know, maybe it's personal preference?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I agree. Not gonna deny that there's a distinct possibility that a single loss could affect me. But I'm mature and grown up enough to bulletproof myself, right?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 5, 2011)

Goodnight everyone I'm in a damn good mood 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I agree. Not gonna deny that there's a distinct possibility that a single loss could affect me. But I'm mature and grown up enough to bulletproof myself, right?

Click to collapse



....no one is bulletproof. Invincibility is an impossible thought.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 5, 2011)

The THOUGHT is possible. It's the practical side of it that I'm having trouble with.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> The THOUGHT is possible. It's the practical side of it that I'm having trouble with.

Click to collapse



Meh.  

I think invincibility is not likely to ever happen. Just as there are ALWAYS flaws in coding, there will always be vulnerabilities in most things. I think perfection and invincibility almost go hand in hand.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 5, 2011)

hahaha, now you know what God feels like.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> hahaha, now you know what God feels like.

Click to collapse



._. I does? Oh, try and help out this noob in the one ot thread, I'm heading to sleep but I genuinely feel for his plight.  Go my loyal mafioso! Fly free!  Spread the knowledge and butt kicking awesomeness.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 5, 2011)

hi..... bye

nice talk you were having here


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hi..... bye
> 
> nice talk you were having here

Click to collapse



Lolx. Hus. Watcha doin'?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lolx. Hus. Watcha doin'?

Click to collapse



Apparently busy stuff  

What's up guys? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 5, 2011)

Stupid fsking boss is messing me around.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Stupid fsking boss is messing me around.

Click to collapse



Kill him! Wait...what is he doing? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Kill him! Wait...what is he doing?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Bossing me around.

Being the boss.

Telling me what to do; like a boss.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lolx. Hus. Watcha doin'?

Click to collapse



I was at school I had to go to class, now I'm home waiting for some friends to come

hello again


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello guys...

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hello guys...
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Dex, why you always say hi then never reply?! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Dex, why you always say hi then never reply?!
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Sorry for that... See the past 2-3 days I've been busy....and when I get here and say hi, something happens and i don't even have time to say I'm leaving 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 5, 2011)

hi guys

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> hi guys
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Hey dd  wazzup?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi guys (waiting for a ccccccombo breaker)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hi guys (waiting for a ccccccombo breaker)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Haha
Morning david 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey dd  wazzup?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Sick as a dog

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sick as a dog
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Is it serious or just a cold?
Anyway hope you get well soon 
 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 5, 2011)

Morning guys. Homework/studying sucks  And I still didn't recover my SD card

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Is it serious or just a cold?
> Anyway hope you get well soon
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Looks like a cold that could possibly turn into a chest infection. But thanks man. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 5, 2011)

Could I have a quick answer real quick please?

My 'backup' HDD has gotten extremely hot while backing up my music and movies for windows install, Is this bad? And when I say hot I mean very hot, You know on holiday? You're out the pool and the tiled floor is too hot to stand on? Yeah like that haha , cheeers 

I'd also like to say if I do loose it, it'd take quite litteraly months to download .. And it's all your fault


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Could I have a quick answer real quick please?
> 
> My 'backup' HDD has gotten extremely hot while backing up my music and movies for windows install, Is this bad? And when I say hot I mean very hot, You know on holiday? You're out the pool and the tiled floor is too hot to stand on? Yeah like that haha , cheeers
> 
> I'd also like to say if I do loose it, it'd take quite litteraly months to download .. And it's all your fault

Click to collapse



Yes. If I was you, I would backup a little less at a time. And keep some kind of cooling agent near it (ie. A fan). Keep it cool and let it cool down before you back up more. 

So:


Don't back up so much at once. (It is probably working too hard)
Try and cool it down before backing up again.
Try and keep it cool.

Or:

Keep doing what you are doing and let it potentially die.  Your choice.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 5, 2011)

whazzup people?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> whazzup people?

Click to collapse



Sitting in math class, bored. Drawing. What's upwithcu?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yes. If I was you, I would backup a little less at a time. And keep some kind of cooling agent near it (ie. A fan). Keep it cool and let it cool down before you back up more.
> 
> So:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cheers dude  Found out I can' do raid anymore, only have 1 other spare HDD That I found.. a 320GB, So It's just a backup drive now , Thanks again


----------



## husam666 (Oct 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sitting in math class, bored. Drawing. What's upwithcu?

Click to collapse



just woke up from a 4-5 hours nap, super  hungry, itchy hair  <--(in a desperate need for a shower )


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> just woke up from a 4-5 hours nap, super  hungry, itchy hair  <--(in a desperate need for a shower )

Click to collapse



Sounds fun  I shower daily  It's a necessity to stay fresh lol



MacaronyMax said:


> Cheers dude  Found out I can' do raid anymore, only have 1 other spare HDD That I found.. a 320GB, So It's just a backup drive now , Thanks again

Click to collapse



No problem dude  Just try not to bake the HDD. And I'm like 85% done with the drawing


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sounds fun  I shower daily  It's a necessity to stay fresh lol
> 
> 
> 
> No problem dude  Just try not to bake the HDD. And I'm like 85% done with the drawing

Click to collapse



Awesome  Pics when done dude


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2011)

Hellow MAFIA!!!! 

Im really annoyed with Chase Bank:

1st they said that if i paid off my credit card i could consolidate with my other card.

then they called me this morning and said that i couldn't do it and wouldn't tell me why til i got a letter in the mail explaining why. (REALLY !!!)

then they call me back and say sorry we could'nt consolidate cause of restrictions on the 2 cards.

then they tell me i could increase the limit on my credit card that i want to use all the time and not use the other card.

so they give me a phone number to call to find out if i can get that credit increase.

So i call the number and ask about a credit increase and the lady says she doesn't do that and only consolidates then i tell her that's what i wanted originally and said that the restrictions crap was garbage cause she always consolidates cards.

She then consolidated my cards within 5 minutes and now have my good card with rewards usable with my 800 limit.


****ING finally!!!!

Stupid other people at Chase!!! GRRRRR


----------



## husam666 (Oct 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hellow MAFIA!!!!
> 
> Im really annoyed with Chase Bank:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



somehow i knew u were going to post something that said that.


----------



## Archer (Oct 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> somehow i knew u were going to post something that said that.

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


>

Click to collapse



hmmm i like the waynes world one better


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Wayne's world ftw!!!

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Could I have a quick answer real quick please?
> 
> My 'backup' HDD has gotten extremely hot while backing up my music and movies for windows install, Is this bad? And when I say hot I mean very hot, You know on holiday? You're out the pool and the tiled floor is too hot to stand on? Yeah like that haha , cheeers
> 
> I'd also like to say if I do loose it, it'd take quite litteraly months to download .. And it's all your fault

Click to collapse



Hard drives love generating heat 


And what the hell did they do to the Marketplace?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hmmm i like the waynes world one better

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



ok i get it


----------



## husam666 (Oct 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ok i get it

Click to collapse








^for all the pedos out there


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Ffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-
XDA! Y U NO SHOW PICS??? (couldn't post the pic because my SD card unmounted again  (SD CARD! Y U NO STOP UNMOUNTING??))

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-
> XDA! Y U NO SHOW PICS??? (couldn't post the pic because my SD card unmounted again  (SD CARD! Y U NO STOP UNMOUNTING??))
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Give me the Sensation and you won't have the problem anymore


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 5, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Give me the Sensation and you won't have the problem anymore

Click to collapse



Sure, if you give me the iPhone 4S  Jk, give me Nexus Prime or something like that then  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 5, 2011)

afternoon

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 5, 2011)

Lmao hus 

Just saw this on meme generator.. Nice to see other people have similar thoughts


----------



## husam666 (Oct 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao hus
> 
> Just saw this on meme generator.. Nice to see other people have similar thoughts

Click to collapse



apple trolling


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao hus
> 
> Just saw this on meme generator.. Nice to see other people have similar thoughts

Click to collapse



Lol 

I must say, I was expecting something big, because iPhone 4 was very behind. But nothing. Just a hardware bump and Voice search we had on Android for so long. I mean, I hoped for something that would be better than all phones now, so it would force Android manufacturers to make their products better. That is one of the rare reasons I like Apple. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> apple trolling

Click to collapse



Knew it  


idavid_ said:


> Lol
> 
> I must say, I was expecting something big, because iPhone 4 was very behind. But nothing. Just a hardware bump and Voice search we had on Android for so long. I mean, I hoped for something that would be better than all phones now, so it would force Android manufacturers to make their products better. That is one of the rare reasons I like Apple.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Yeah, Innovation! but nope, a slide  down notification bar.. Oh have I ever seen that before? Along with voice control? And daul core? Nope I have never ever seen that before.. Until of course apple advertised it! Apparently it's all revolutionairy to this month  Nice one... And sorry went on a sarcastic rant there


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Knew it
> 
> 
> Yeah, Innovation! but nope, a slide  down notification bar.. Oh have I ever seen that before? Along with voice control? And daul core? Nope I have never ever seen that before.. Until of course apple advertised it! Apparently it's all revolutionairy to this month  Nice one... And sorry went on a sarcastic rant there

Click to collapse



Not to mention video calling. It's not like it existed for at least 5 years now, Apple invented it  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Not to mention video calling. It's not like it existed for at least 5 years now, Apple invented it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



What is this.. Video calling you speak of.. I didn't see this in the announcment.. WOW they did it again!


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 5, 2011)

Wazup you guys

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 5, 2011)

Sparky has officially used the internet successfully and created himself a BOX.net account. To the underground bomb shelter NAO! 
     

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky has officially used the internet successfully and created himself a BOX.net account. To the underground bomb shelter NAO!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



LOL

i saw that in the box.net thread  

TAKE COVER!!!!






---------- Post added at 12:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 PM ----------

Look WAT AIRS TONIGHT!!!!!


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 5, 2011)

Guys,I know why mtm always gets his posts deleted! I just saw this message:
"You reached the maximum level of posts on XDA. From now on all your newer posts will get deleted." 
 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Guys,I know why mtm always gets his posts deleted! I just saw this message:
> "You reached the maximum level of posts on XDA. From now on all your newer posts will get deleted."
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Lmao! Dude! That's so awesome. 

Wait...they sent that message to you?  Then why don't Husam's messages get deleted? Xda is trolling you.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lmao! Dude! That's so awesome.
> 
> Wait...they sent that message to you?  Then why don't Husam's messages get deleted? Xda is trolling you.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Orbs don't get deleted either

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lmao! Dude! That's so awesome.
> 
> Wait...they sent that message to you?  Then why don't Husam's messages get deleted? Xda is trolling you.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I was jk  Noob  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Orbs don't get deleted either
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



So my hypothesis is right. XDA is trolling David lol 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I was jk  Noob
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Noob? Do we have to get into this David? 







-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Noob? Do we have to get into this David?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Into what?  (dirty  ) 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Quit using me memes Nana....get your own
> www.memegenerator.com

Click to collapse



I'm right, right? That's the reason  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Quit using me memes Nana....get your own
> www.memegenerator.com

Click to collapse



Never! Who are you? The meme police? Or a meme hipster?! 






-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Lame meme is lame!!
> I clearly remember you telling me that you copied that meme and were planing to use it later...this happened months ago

Click to collapse



I was talking about you being the person saying that...in the meme. I know I am copying off of you.  This was indeed months ago, even a year if I so boldly say so myself. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2011)

Keep Trollin Trollin Trollin Keep Trollin Keep Trollin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Rollin remix by Limp Bisket )


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Keep Trollin Trollin Trollin Keep Trollin Keep Trollin
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good song 

I still like never gonna troll you up.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You people want to hear something funny?

Click to collapse



Something funny? This whole Android police fiasco? That's funny that AP can't give credit where credit is due.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I have no idea of whatever it is that you are talking about
> 
> At the BBQ some guy showed up at the XDA booth and claimed to have been banned 7 times for arguing with a developer or something like that...at that point TRM told him that if he continued to cause trouble I (M_T_M) will troll him to death..and you know what that guy said to my face!!??
> "You can't roll me dude!" and my response was "ORRLY?" and he said "Dude, I don't even have to do it myself...I use the troll box..that how good I am"
> ...

Click to collapse



Read xda news once in awhile,.geez! Bad sm. 

You are my dude, broseph 

So, how did that turn out? Did you troll him or what? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> PS: I Googled the Troll Box and found this

Click to collapse





lmao!!!!

i WATCHED the whole thing 

Now thats a troll box


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I don't troll trolls....redundancy is related to stupidity

Click to collapse



Insanity is when you repeat something multiple times and expect a different result. So would this also be a definition of insanity? Trolls trolling other trolls? Seems to happen more often than I would expect.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 5, 2011)

I want one.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> I want one.

Click to collapse



I want to do the troll dance on my day of graduation. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2011)

Bye mafia!!!

Off to the incubus concert!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Bye mafia!!!
> 
> Off to the incubus concert!!

Click to collapse



PICS!!!!!

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> PICS!!!!!
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Definitely 

okay adios!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Also this:

Click to collapse



....not sure if good song or girly man....it was...pleasant...to say the least...

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Definitely
> 
> okay adios!!!

Click to collapse



Adios! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand dis:

Click to collapse



Dude that's flipping awesome. THAT is talent.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 5, 2011)

Whats up guys. Y u never say hi back to me!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Whats up guys. Y u never say hi back to me!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



HI! See? I said it back! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Whats up guys. Y u never say hi back to me!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I whip my hi back and forth


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I whip my hi back and forth

Click to collapse



.....I keel you.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> .....I keel you.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



with the friday, friday, im gonna get down on friday


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> with the friday, friday, im gonna get down on friday

Click to collapse



Would be nice, but that's two days away 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> with the friday, friday, im gonna get down on friday

Click to collapse



I revive you and keel you.....

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

Y u all want to kill me?!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Y u all want to kill me?!

Click to collapse



You be quoting the black of Rebecca, and other things that I be forgetting....

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 6, 2011)

Steve jobs died.....

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Steve jobs died.....
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Legit?
Yes... I see it is as much as I hate apple, he was a innovator. And a human, so I hope nobody says it's a good thing
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Legit?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



yup, should i create a profile and start teh trollingz in iphone developers?


----------



## RinZo (Oct 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yup, should i create a profile and start teh trollingz in iphone developers?

Click to collapse



Lol I think that's even too low for you!

Crazy though I'll never forget this day because it's also my bday


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey guys 

I completely *ucked up ny partitions and grub so I'm trying to install win 7 on the crap XD  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Lol I think that's even too low for you!
> 
> Crazy though I'll never forget this day because it's also my bday

Click to collapse



it's not here  

---------- Post added at 03:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 AM ----------




dexter93 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I completely *ucked up ny partitions and grub so I'm trying to install win 7 on the crap XD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey, good luck


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's not here
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey hus! Thanks... Long time no chat huh?  How come you are online at 3am ?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey hus! Thanks... Long time no chat huh?  How come you are online at 3am ?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



oh sh!+, sry g2g, i lost track of time xD

anyway, i slept at day time, im not too tired, but i have school, good night mate


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oh sh!+, sry g2g, i lost track of time xD
> 
> anyway, i slept at day time, im not too tired, but i have school, good night mate

Click to collapse



'Night man... See ya another time 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wazzup mafia

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Wazzup mafia
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Hey watt

I'm waiting for my drive format to finish.... And I'm installing win xp 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 6, 2011)

Hhmmmm, I just posted in that Steve jobs is dead thread a few mins ago... and my post is deleted already. Nothing disrespectful, just commenting on how one guy labeled the android community as the ones with assholes after one disrespectful joke. 
Feeling like I have no freedom of speech here...
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 6, 2011)

Mornin' Guvs.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Mornin' Guvs.

Click to collapse



What's up

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hhmmmm, I just posted in that Steve jobs is dead thread a few mins ago... and my post is deleted already. Nothing disrespectful, just commenting on how one guy labeled the android community as the ones with assholes after one disrespectful joke.
> Feeling like I have no freedom of speech here...
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



What page was it? Cause i think i remember your comment....

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Mornin' Guvs.

Click to collapse



Morning sky 
Its 4 am here  


 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

New things are doing down in the SK community.  R.I.P Jobs.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> New things are doing down in the SK community.  R.I.P Jobs.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



 like what

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> like what
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Just login and look at the patch notes.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah... he passed... now if I don't finish work, boss'll kill me too. See ya guys.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah... he passed... now if I don't finish work, boss'll kill me too. See ya guys.

Click to collapse



Your boss shouldn't boss you around.  The time coming for me to get my phone is arriving! So excited.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah. Root it the first day you get it. DO IT!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah. Root it the first day you get it. DO IT!

Click to collapse



I'll root it all night long!  Hopefully I have enough money to actually afford it. Hey Sakai...wanna loan me a precautionary $100? Lol jk 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'll root it all night long!  Hopefully I have enough money to actually afford it. Hey Sakai...wanna loan me a precautionary $100? Lol jk
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



$100? Not sure I can afford it. I need to start paying for my studies.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> $100? Not sure I can afford it. I need to start paying for my studies.

Click to collapse



I was just kidding dude  I could NEVER just ask my friends for money. I was raised differently than that and personally I think that asking someone for money without doing something, anything in return is one of the rudest things someone could do.

I don't even think I could accept donations from someone. But gifts, like on my birthday, or for Christmas....that is a different story.  

What studies are you taking friend? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I was just kidding dude  I could NEVER just ask my friends for money. I was raised differently than that and personally I think that asking someone for money without doing something, anything in return is one of the rudest things someone could do.
> 
> I don't even think I could accept donations from someone. But gifts, like on my birthday, or for Christmas....that is a different story.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To hell and back (not sure about last part).


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> To hell and back (not sure about last part).

Click to collapse



Teh funny and terribly bad dream bump. :/

Rest in peace Mr. Jobs....


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 6, 2011)

*oh gigity gigity gigity goo!!!*


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

Morning guys

Edit: **** I'm late... See ya
 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning guys
> 
> Edit: **** I'm late... See ya
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Fsk. Suppressing urge to murder.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Fsk. Suppressing urge to murder.

Click to collapse



You too?

Rest in peace Mr. Jobs....


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You too?
> 
> Rest in peace Mr. Jobs....

Click to collapse



Yup. Stupid subordinate fearing for her jerb so she's stonewalling me. Fsk that.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yup. Stupid subordinate fearing for her jerb so she's stonewalling me. Fsk that.

Click to collapse



What is this stonewalling you speak of? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 6, 2011)

Director asked the GM some info, my immediate superior who has the info wasn't around. 

I asked my subordinate for a copy of the report (she prepares it and passes it straight to my boss) but she refused to give it to me and insist that I get my boss to answer it.

Stupid insecurity and political machinations. You'll get it from me soon, you c:;nt. 

^use of profanity justified.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Director asked the GM some info, my immediate superior who has the info wasn't around.
> 
> I asked my subordinate for a copy of the report (she prepares it and passes it straight to my boss) but she refused to give it to me and insist that I get my boss to answer it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So she cowardly denied you the paperwork? She deserves any trolling that you throw at her.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

waddaup peeeps?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> waddaup peeeps?

Click to collapse



The ceiling, sky, price of gasoline? A lot of things are up. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The ceiling, sky, price of gasoline? A lot of things are up.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



good thing that you're not horny


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey! Don't go stealing my lines.

On a side note, I've finally fixed my room's lamp. Fluorescent choke and bulb went. 

Also, I'm taking a break from the scene, after dealing with TWO crazy chicks. Raven you know, the other one is plain freaking me out.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey! Don't go stealing my lines.
> 
> On a side note, I've finally fixed my room's lamp. Fluorescent choke and bulb went.
> 
> Also, I'm taking a break from the scene, after dealing with TWO crazy chicks. Raven you know, the other one is plain freaking me out.

Click to collapse



I don't know about the new chick, i read somewhere stalking and that's all


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, there's this new girl in my church, and she's a year older* than I am. (This information is relevant, and I will elaborate later.)

Basically after knowing me for little more than a few hours in church over two weeks, she  came up to me and said that "We should hang out more", TWICE.

So, later on the next day, we texted, and I got the vibes that she's totally into me. So I asked her to lay her cards down, and she confessed that she's "fallen for me" and all that. At that point, I just gave a stalling answer to keep myself safe, because I felt suspicious**. 

Now, normally, I'd bite but since I knew her in the church, I decided to ask my cell leader about her. He warned me that this girl is DANGEROUS, and that she hit on every single guy in the church, regardless of whether he is married or not. Crisis averted.


* Asian culture: 27 year old gal without a BF = ostracize.
** I might be funny and hilarious and all that, but I'm ALWAYS suspicious of being approached, especially since that means I'm caught by surprise and haven't scouted the opposition enough. 




LESSON TO BE LEARNED: Be grateful of people watching your back.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, there's this new girl in my church, and she's a year older* than I am. (This information is relevant, and I will elaborate later.)
> 
> Basically after knowing me for little more than a few hours in church over two weeks, she  came up to me and said that "We should hang out more", TWICE.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol, reminds me of a girl 2-3 years younger than me, and she "stalked" every one of my brother's friends including me him and my best friend 

I barely see her now lol


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah... anyway, my knee wound is healing very well, but as an unwanted side-effect, it's itching like hell.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah... anyway, my knee wound is healing very well, but as an unwanted side-effect, it's itching like hell.

Click to collapse



lol, it's normal, just keep scratching it until it's open again


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, it's normal, just keep scratching it until it's open again

Click to collapse









You realize how many doctor, houseman, and med students I know? And do you realize that my sister is a med student too?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You realize how many doctor, houseman, and med students I know? And do you realize that my sister is a med student too?

Click to collapse



yeah i know, i was only trying to make a joke or something


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi all. Tired Pipsqueak is tired.


Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi all. Tired Pipsqueak is tired.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



hey, tired husam is tired too 


how are you doing?


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey guys! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 6, 2011)

hey Mafia

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> hey Mafia
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



What's wrong dude? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What's wrong dude?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



he tried to milk a bull 

jk, what's wrong dude?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 6, 2011)

Was feeling better this morning, but now feel like a bag of ****

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2011)

Guess I killed it. 
Edit: stupid refresh in the app not refreshing.
Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Guess I killed it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



You killed pipsqueak?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You killed pipsqueak?

Click to collapse



What?? What are you, nuts? No. The thread I meant. I love Pipsqueak, Shes my parakeet partner in crime.  

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You killed pipsqueak?

Click to collapse



Lol! XD

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Lol! XD
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



  

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wazzup Bd? U mad? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Wazzup Bd? U mad?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Yes. I'm mad. A dead pipsqueak means a very sad bd. 
Now, NO MORE TALK OF THIS EVER!

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What?? What are you, nuts? No. The thread I meant. I love Pipsqueak, Shes my parakeet partner in crime.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



of course I am nuts


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> of course I am nuts

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak agrees with this statement   
Anyway, what's up bro?

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pipsqueak agrees with this statement
> Anyway, what's up bro?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hi BD 

10 Pipsqueaks.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pipsqueak agrees with this statement
> Anyway, what's up bro?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



nothing much, being a grammar nazi on fb, and being bored

wbu?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hi BD
> 
> 10 Pipsqueaks.

Click to collapse



Edit: Hi Dev (don't know why that got cut out the first time I posted. Fixed! 
100 Pipsqueaks????  IT'S PIPSQUEAK WORLD DOMINATION! 
@Husam I'm okay. Must clean all cages, my landlord is coming tomorrow (usually I just change the paper in the cage every day, and clean the cages fully once a week)  
Other than that I just flashed an update to the Synergy ROM on mai Sensation 


Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> 100 Pipsqueaks????  IT'S PIPSQUEAK WORLD DOMINATION!
> @Husam I'm okay. Must clean all cages, my landlord is coming tomorrow (usually I just change the paper in the cage every day, and clean the cages fully once a week)
> Other than that I just flashed an update to the Synergy ROM on mai Sensation
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sounds like good news after the bad news, congrats


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> 100 Pipsqueaks????  IT'S PIPSQUEAK WORLD DOMINATION!
> @Husam I'm okay. Must clean all cages, my landlord is coming tomorrow (usually I just change the paper in the cage every day, and clean the cages fully once a week)
> Other than that I just flashed an update to the Synergy ROM on mai Sensation
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



2000 Pipsqueaks?! World domination of the squeaks.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> 2000 Pipsqueaks?! World domination of the squeaks.

Click to collapse



I, for one, welcome our new feathered overlords. 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I, for one, welcome our new feathered overlords.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't I would eat them....


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> 2000 Pipsqueaks?! World domination of the squeaks.

Click to collapse



Hahahaha XD

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I don't I would eat them....

Click to collapse



That's allot harder to do than you think. Pipsqueak is a fighter. 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2011)

Dammit bad dl. I'm gonna reflash the old ROM and redownload... 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's allot harder to do than you think. Pipsqueak is a fighter.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Let's see how Pipsqueak fairs against a flame thrower...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Let's see how Pipsqueak fairs against a flame thrower...

Click to collapse



She would fly around the flame thrower and poop on you. 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Let's see how Pipsqueak fairs against a flame thrower...

Click to collapse



It's barbecue time! 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> She would fly around the flame thrower and poop on you.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol ewww! I would grab a net gun and catch Pipsqueak...then I would taze Pipsqueak and torch'em. 

Oh the brutality!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol ewww! I would grab a net gun and catch Pipsqueak...then I would taze Pipsqueak and torch'em.
> 
> Oh the brutality!

Click to collapse



Eek!  Pipsqueak wants a truce.

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hahahaha XD
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



hey dex, can you translate this for me please?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Eek!  Pipsqueak wants a truce.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse




Truce accepted  Remind Pipsqueak not to mess with the Don and all should be well  Done with my drawing!  If you guys stay on for about an hour and some change you should be able to get some pics of it when I get home.


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey hus, sure

It says: I hope that nobody "heals" your daughter like she "healed" me 

Where did you get that?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey hus, sure
> 
> It says: I hope that nobody "heals" your daughter like she "healed" me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's gross...

Btw, hi Dex! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey hus, sure
> 
> It says: I hope that nobody "heals" your daughter like she "healed" me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got it from post secret
anyway, maybe it means treats :/


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I got it from post secret
> anyway, maybe it means treats :/

Click to collapse



@ twitch: hi 2 u 2....
The exact translation of the image is "heal" but the meaning is more like "treat" 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> @ twitch: hi 2 u 2....
> The exact translation of the image is "heal" but the meaning is more like "treat"
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



You should have waited for pipsqueak's certificate of death before making the thread  She called truce before I torched her haha

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You should have waited for pipsqueak's certificate of death before making the thread  She called truce before I torched her haha
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Truce? What's that? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm in a very lol mood today (see the Pipsqueak thread)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Truce? What's that?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Like....a treaty. Stalemate. In this case, an agreement that I won't munch on her 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Like....a treaty. Stalemate. In this case, an agreement that I won't munch on her
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Oh come on... I posted the thread 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Oh come on... I posted the thread
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



I know, that's why I loled hard 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I know, that's why I loled hard
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Not as hard as David 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Not as hard as David
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



He was doing the roflcopter...not loling 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> He was doing the roflcopter...not loling
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



XD

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

Wonder what Maxey is up to? He's usually on around this time 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Wonder what Maxey is up to? He's usually on around this time
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



No idea...  What would you say of a Skype chat later? All together

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> He was doing the roflcopter...not loling
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Lololololololol

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> No idea...  What would you say of a Skype chat later? All together
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



You mean voice chat? Sure, I don't mind. I just sound a tad nasally because I have congested sinuses. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> No idea...  What would you say of a Skype chat later? All together
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



i don't mind if i was at home and not sleepy


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Lololololololol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



This is the sound a roflcopter makes 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> No idea...  What would you say of a Skype chat later? All together
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Singing in right now  But I still have homework, so idk

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You mean voice chat? Sure, I don't mind. I just sound a tad nasally because I have congested sinuses.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



U sick? Anyway let's wait for the others to answer and maxey to come online...
Brb got to take a shower XD

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> U sick? Anyway let's wait for the others to answer and maxey to come online...
> Brb got to take a shower XD
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



I'm not sure....could be a sickness, could be allergies. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm not sure....could be a sickness, could be allergies.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Reminds me of Disturbed's song Down With The Sickness


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Reminds me of Disturbed's song Down With The Sickness

Click to collapse



Meh, I really don't care for Disturbed. 

But you my friends, are disturbed lol 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Meh, I really don't care for Disturbed.
> 
> But you my friends, are disturbed lol
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



duh 
we have every mental disorder on the planet


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> duh
> we have every mental disorder on the planet

Click to collapse



I concur. I would like a meatball sub. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I concur. I would like a meatball sub.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



is that a new fail pr0n video?, if you know what i mean


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> is that a new fail pr0n video?, if you know what i mean

Click to collapse



No, it's food 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No, it's food
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I wonder how would the plot go if it wasn't food


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I wonder how would the plot go if it wasn't food

Click to collapse



See what I'm saying? Disturbed.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> See what I'm saying? Disturbed.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



welcome to the mafia thread


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> welcome to the mafia thread

Click to collapse



I created this....I know how my disturbed chaps can be 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I created this....I know how my disturbed chaps can be
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Click to collapse













-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2011)

Mad Pipsqueak is mad. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Mad Pipsqueak is mad.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



I didn't do it. I let Dave know it was a truce. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 6, 2011)

Sensation XL??? Wtf HTC?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Sensation XL??? Wtf HTC?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Lol Links? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol Links?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Just saw it on their fb page. Too lazy to post a link (you don't have fb anyway lol)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



Maxey!  Eeeeyyy! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol Links?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



htc.com 

---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



lol that cat is awesome xD
it looks edible 

hi btw


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> htc.com
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Too lazy, links must be posted.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



I see nothing.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> htc.com
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey xD Yum cat...  




idavid_ said:


> Lmao..
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I see nothing.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



      
F u Tapatalk  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 6, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> F u Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



I could see


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I could see

Click to collapse



Yeah, but for some reason it doesn't show up on PC  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 6, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Yeah, but for some reason it doesn't show up on PC
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



I had to copy and paste, Change your setting or something  only happens with you xD


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I didn't do it. I let Dave know it was a truce.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I never said mad Pipsqueak, was mad AT YOU. Pipsqueak honors your truce you have with her.....
As for mister thread maker.... pipsqueak has no truce.

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I never said mad Pipsqueak, was mad AT YOU. Pipsqueak honors your truce you have with her.....
> As for mister thread maker.... pipsqueak has no truce.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ahhh, but you can't kill Dexter  He is part of teh mobs.



MacaronyMax said:


> I could see

Click to collapse









How is it? Te gusta?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 6, 2011)

Si me gusta mucho, es muy bien!! 

Tht's awesome dude


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey there bd
is pipsqueak mad?

---------- Post added at 09:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Ahhh, but you can't kill Dexter  He is part of teh mobs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



awesome!

10 pips


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Si me gusta mucho, es muy bien!!
> 
> Tht's awesome dude

Click to collapse



Gracias 

What does everyone else think?

Is there anything you think I should change?


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

@max: hi 

---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Gracias
> 
> What does everyone else think?
> 
> Is there anything you think I should change?

Click to collapse



try doing something with those boots


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Gracias
> 
> What does everyone else think?
> 
> Is there anything you think I should change?

Click to collapse



Um yeah, The name at the bottom.. To max


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey there bd
> is pipsqueak mad?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you 

Is there anything you think I should change?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> @max: hi
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will try and do something with it. I knew I needed to do something, I'm just not sure.



MacaronyMax said:


> Um yeah, The name at the bottom.. To max

Click to collapse



That won't happen...what is done, is done


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> @max: hi
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey  Do you like the pic I posted in your thread? 

---------- Post added at 07:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> I will try and do something with it. I knew I needed to do something, I'm just not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> That won't happen...what is done, is done

Click to collapse



Damn  Guess i'll have to do it myself


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  Do you like the pic I posted in your thread?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



didnt see it.. will do asap


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  Do you like the pic I posted in your thread?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll kill ya!  Or downgrade you to "Pipsqueak's Botch"?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'll kill ya!  Or downgrade you to "Pipsqueak's Botch"?

Click to collapse




AHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

---------- Post added at 07:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> didnt see it.. will do asap

Click to collapse



Okay dude


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> AHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



AMAZING JOB MAXEY 

but error help me out! shes eating me


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 6, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> AMAZING JOB MAXEY
> 
> but error help me out! shes eating me

Click to collapse



Hmmmm.....so far away


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Bwaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahhaaa..The fail train continues

Click to collapse



Noticed right after I posted it. See edited post 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Bwaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahhaaa..The fail train continues
> 
> Also this video...no trolling. Amazing song
> http://www.wimp.com/dubstepcover/

Click to collapse



What you think about my drawing? 

They also have Nyan cat dub step remix.


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 6, 2011)

Whats up? Also back soon, Going for abit


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> What drawing?
> Did you listen to the song?  You can actually hear your voice yelling in the middle of it   I think it sound like you

Click to collapse



The one a page back. 

1.) I will listen to it in a second.

2.) How do you know what I sound like???


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

go a page back 

edit: fail quote xD


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> 1-Cool drawing...looks like that guy from the dragon movie
> 2-After you hear the song you will....
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So what do you think? Good? Bad? 

What dragon movie? 

I does need to listen then. And also sell my mt4g.

Edit: Listened  I definitely don't sound like that!  lol I sound much more manlier. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

anybody still alive?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> How to train a dragon
> 
> Did you listen to your voice already? If not..doo eet nao!!!

Click to collapse



Kinda looks like that, I guess 

I already listened to the video! It doesn't sound anything like me! Now buy my phone! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> anybody still alive?

Click to collapse



No, we died 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No, we died
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



oh well i guess pipsqueak was busy slaughtering you?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

I go for a coffee and here I am missing a lot, what did I miss, too lazy to read 2 pages back


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I go for a coffee and here I am missing a lot, what did I miss, too lazy to read 2 pages back

Click to collapse



you didnt miss anything.... except that pipsqueak almost killed me


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Is that a TMObile phone?  If so....NEVA!!!  Verizon real 4G LTE FTW!!

Click to collapse



...until your battery dies  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 6, 2011)

Roflcopter

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

brb guys... just finished installing wmp 11 on my crap and need to restart


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Haha jk, I think LTE is pretty awesome  But I don't like it for the reason mentioned above, and because I don't live in a big city. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Ahhh, but you can't kill Dexter  He is part of teh mobs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I never said anything about kill. Painful torture is painful.  
Edit: cool picture is cool looking.  
Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I never said anything about kill. Painful torture is painful.
> Edit: cool picture is cool looking.
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



thats why i said ALMOST 
it hurt indeed 
@hus: check the pipsqueak thread.. theres a pic


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> thats why i said ALMOST
> it hurt indeed
> @hus: check the pipsqueak thread.. theres a pic

Click to collapse



I saw that


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2011)

I finished cleaning. Yay for me! Now all I have left to do is, call up to General and Ada's and get their gas logs for this shift.... 
I need a break....

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I finished cleaning. Yay for me! Now all I have left to do is, call up to General and Ada's and get their gas logs for this shift....
> I need a break....
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



u caught the thief?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> u caught the thief?

Click to collapse



I know who it is.... I just need a tiny bit more proof.... 

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I know who it is.... I just need a tiny bit more proof....
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



Nice to hear  good luck with it. 
That means that after u catch him less work and more Xda time ? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I finished cleaning. Yay for me! Now all I have left to do is, call up to General and Ada's and get their gas logs for this shift....
> I need a break....
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



It was the butler! Right? Of course I'm right. Right? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It was the butler! Right? Of course I'm right. Right?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I think it was the maid... Or the gardener? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I think it was the maid... Or the gardener?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Or colonel mustard! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Or colonel mustard!
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



With a pipe in the library! 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> with a pipe in the library!
> 
> -my life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



random word story @[email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]@@@!!!1112111111 :d


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> random word story @[email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]@@@!!!1112111111 :d

Click to collapse



You never played clue?! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You never played clue?!
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



View attachment 742126

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 742126
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Cameron, professional thread killer.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Cameron, professional thread killer.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I always do it. -.- i go too far......

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I always do it. -.- i go too far......
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Lmao it's not that.  I think it's because sometimes you just say random out of the blue shtuff.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 7, 2011)

Morning guys. I have a "training" later. Guess who will be drawing penises on the training material?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning guys. I have a "training" later. Guess who will be drawing penises on the training material?

Click to collapse



Oh oh oh! Me?!  Did you see my picture? Go back a few pages.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Ahhh, but you can't kill Dexter  He is part of teh mobs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice. A little SK-ish influence, I'm guessing?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nice. A little SK-ish influence, I'm guessing?

Click to collapse



It is my character so yes lol  So you like it? I'm very self conscious about my drawing....but I do accept criticism begrudgingly. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 7, 2011)

Artistically, it's cool, except:
1. Helmet decal obscures nose in an odd way. 

Realistically, not so much because:

1. Groin guards usually just extend to mid-hip at most. 
2. Scabbards are usually slightly larger than the sword, and doesn't retain the shape of the sword itself. 


I can't give a fair rating today for your work because it's Friday and Friday is manga day for me. K?

But a solid effort nonetheless.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Artistically, it's cool, except:
> 1. Helmet decal obscures nose in an odd way.
> 
> Realistically, not so much because:
> ...

Click to collapse



I appreciate that you have a manga day, that right there deserves respect.  

Yeah, when it comes to realistic art, I lack.  But whatever. I haven't drawn in a good year or at least 6 months.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I appreciate that you have a manga day, that right there deserves respect.
> 
> Yeah, when it comes to realistic art, I lack.  But whatever. I haven't drawn in a good year or at least 6 months.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Don't feel down. I believe that it is a solid effort. Maybe if you would like to develop this skill, you need to draw more and even go for classes. You can't just beat yourself down and expect things to change...


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 7, 2011)

Im baaaack. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a meeting in 10 minutes. Fsk that.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Don't feel down. I believe that it is a solid effort. Maybe if you would like to develop this skill, you need to draw more and even go for classes. You can't just beat yourself down and expect things to change...

Click to collapse



I'm not beating myself up about it. I am just accepting a fact  Personally, I would enjoy honing my skills of the artistic craft but I know myself all too well; I am not going to take classes for it and I'll be fine with not knowing  

But if you'd excuse me I am getting off because I feel like I am about to become unconscious... I need to either relax or do something because I feel extremely faint. Have a gewd Friday Sakai


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 7, 2011)

Good Friday goes without saying.

GTG. meeting awaits!


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I have a meeting in 10 minutes. Fsk that.

Click to collapse



Mass murder?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Mass murder?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



See?! What did I tell you?! XD lmao! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> See?! What did I tell you?! XD lmao!
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Well sakai likes to murder his supervisors! -.-

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 7, 2011)

I think my boss saw that. Lolx. Wonder if he'll do something though.  

Sent from my shiny new SGS2 using the XDA app. Excuxe my tipos.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I think my boss saw that. Lolx. Wonder if he'll do something though.
> 
> Sent from my shiny new SGS2 using the XDA app. Excuxe my tipos.

Click to collapse



Not if he fears you like he should 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey guys 
Did I miss anything? It's 7 am here and I still can't sleep

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey guys
> Did I miss anything?
> 
> Me, probably.
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my shiny new SGS2 using the XDA app. Excuxe my tipos.


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Sent from my shiny new SGS2 using the XDA app. Excuxe my tipos.

Click to collapse



Hey sky  long time no see.. how's life treating you?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey sky  long time no see.. how's life treating you?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Busted knee, bad boss, etc.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey guys, Google has released a new version of android dedicated to Steve Jobs 

here: http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/07/stevedroid/


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hey guys, Google has released a new version of android dedicated to Steve Jobs
> 
> here: http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/07/stevedroid/

Click to collapse



Really? This kind of **** doesn't go down well, ya know.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Really? This kind of **** doesn't go down well, ya know.

Click to collapse



well it goes down the drain well


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 7, 2011)

=______________________________________+


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> =______________________________________+

Click to collapse



fail!

10fails


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 7, 2011)

lmao hus -.-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> fail!
> 
> 10fails

Click to collapse



Do you REALLY think I was too lazy to hit the backspace of my keyboard to make a change? Do you? I'm disappointed in you, Hus. And here I thought differently.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 7, 2011)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 7, 2011)

oopss Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 7, 2011)

I fail at grilling, doesn't thus look gorgeous! the smoke alarm was cheeribg me on
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I fail at grilling, doesn't thus look gorgeous! the smoke alarm was cheeribg me on
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Idiot... learn how to cook properly. What setting did you put the oven on? Toasting needs very little power...


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Idiot... learn how to cook properly. What setting did you put the oven on? Toasting needs very little power...

Click to collapse



9000!!!!!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 7, 2011)

I put the grill on number 3 : o but cheers I'll remember that next time, but I'm supposed to be doing cooking for a gcse.. oops 
but I'm ditched the top bit and just toasted a bit of bread and put on top.. tasted nice 









sakai4eva said:


> Idiot... learn how to cook properly. What setting did you put the oven on? Toasting needs very little power...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey guys. Well my province voted in the same asshole who lied to us for the last 4 years and loaded the taxes on us

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey all. It's 3.30 pm and i just woke up  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 7, 2011)

morning mates. flashing cm 6  cause im bedridden


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> morning mates. flashing cm 6  cause im bedridden

Click to collapse



You sick again dude?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You sick again dude?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I know I am 

How are you DD?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I know I am
> 
> How are you DD?

Click to collapse



I'm feeling ok. I usually am in the morning, and then as the day wears on it gets to me. I noticed I have a fever now too
How bout you bro? Got a cold?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 7, 2011)

Wtf is with the weather? Yesterday it was summer, and today there is snow in some places  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You sick again dude?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I cant stay on my feet to save my life. I just went down to make hot tea and almost fell 3 times 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I cant stay on my feet to save my life. I just went down to make hot tea and almost fell 3 times
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Damn get well soon man. I had a flu like that last winter. It went into my hips and I couuld hardly take a step without holding onto something and being in excruciating pain

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow, hard to believe swype is worth 100mill 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'm feeling ok. I usually am in the morning, and then as the day wears on it gets to me. I noticed I have a fever now too
> How bout you bro? Got a cold?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Something like that, or the flu. 

Is it really? Wow, that's quite a hefty amount of chaching 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wow, hard to believe swype is worth 100mill
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



now its gonna turn into poop too.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> now its gonna turn into poop too.

Click to collapse



It's already poop, it just gunna get smellier

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Something like that, or the flu.
> 
> Is it really? Wow, that's quite a hefty amount of chaching
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Everyone seems to be getting sick

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's already poop, it just gunna get smellier
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



i love swype! swiftkey x is dog turds


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nice to hear  good luck with it.
> That means that after u catch him less work and more Xda time ?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Awwwww yeah! Moar xda and less taxis! Woooooo!

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok, it's actually snowing here  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 7, 2011)

And hi everyone 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 7, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ok, it's actually snowing here
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



And it 17 here and sunny

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> i love swype! swiftkey x is dog turds

Click to collapse



I guess I'm more of a hardware keyboard kind of guy

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 7, 2011)

Life without Wi-Fi........ 40+ apps to update

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Life without Wi-Fi........ 40+ apps to update
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Lolololololol. Y u no use public Wi-Fi?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi all.... Pipsqueak says hi.

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 7, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Lolololololol. Y u no use public Wi-Fi?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Rural area man. Public Wi-Fi is scarce

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi all.... Pipsqueak says hi.
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



say hi back 

hia


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 7, 2011)

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Hey 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 7, 2011)

What's up err

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What's up err
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



watt!?!??


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 7, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> watt!?!??

Click to collapse



Omni!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> say hi back
> 
> hia

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak has a pretzel she would like to throw at you... 
What's up bro?

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pipsqueak has a pretzel she would like to throw at you...
> What's up bro?
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



say thx 

nm, some girl on fb is blaming me for being addicted to sims social, but with a bit of my logic, it is now her fault 

wbu?


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hiii bd

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm going to pick up my pay up at General in a few....(and spend  about half, an hour talking to Ray  )
What's up Cam?

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey guys. Sickness abound, it seems. 

Just sent new new girl home and her neighbourhood is awesome. It's on top of a hill, and you can see city lights for miles. 

And no, she is too decent for the likes of me. 

Sent from my shiny new SGS2 using the XDA app. Excuxe my tipos.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey guys. Sickness abound, it seems.
> 
> Just sent new new girl home and her neighbourhood is awesome. It's on top of a hill, and you can see city lights for miles. Upload coming up.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sounds cool


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 7, 2011)

Image uploaded. Getting burgers for supper. Check the back post. 

Sent from my shiny new SGS2 using the XDA app. Excuxe my tipos.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Image uploaded. Getting burgers for supper. Check the back post.
> 
> Sent from my shiny new SGS2 using the XDA app. Excuxe my tipos.

Click to collapse



Niice one dude


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm going to pick up my pay up at General in a few....(and spend  about half, an hour talking to Ray  )
> What's up Cam?
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



Still feeling like poo with the events of this week. And the fact that I have no balance sucks

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Image uploaded. Getting burgers for supper. Check the back post.
> 
> Sent from my shiny new SGS2 using the XDA app. Excuxe my tipos.

Click to collapse



nice


10pics


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 7, 2011)

Yup. The place is awesome. I now know where to bring the next chicken for our first kiss. MUAX 

Sent from my shiny new SGS2 using the XDA app. Excuxe my tipos.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

Hello Mafia!!!

WOW what a concert on wednesday!!

PICS COMING IN 2 HOURS!!!

I have lots of work todo now so ill be away!

Be back when done with work


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello Mafia!!!
> 
> WOW what a concert on wednesday!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WOW , No long names list 

hey dave


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WOW , No long names list
> 
> hey dave

Click to collapse



2 lazy today for lists


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

*Incubus pics!!!!!!!!*

Check out all my pics on my tiny pic account of incubus!! It was a great show!!!! 

http://i56.tinypic.com/qq27w6.jpg


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 7, 2011)

can I just say that david rules? he really does, yeah.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey everyone  I should be getting my SGS2 next Wednesday! W007! Hopefully I have enough $$$  If everything works out I should have enough. I saw the Sprint version hands on today....my heart aches from lack of owning the awesome 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Check out all my pics on my tiny pic account of incubus!! It was a great show!!!!
> 
> http://i56.tinypic.com/qq27w6.jpg

Click to collapse


[email protected] clicking the link without reading what's written in the post
fail troll is fail


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> [email protected] clicking the link without reading what's written in the post
> fail troll is fail

Click to collapse



GOTCHA!! 

---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------

real pics posting right meow


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> GOTCHA!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------
> 
> real pics posting right meow

Click to collapse



meow?! are you hitting on someone?


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 7, 2011)

*Dr Pepper TEN Man’Ment #1 Thou shalt not OMG. If you know a dude that doth exclaim too much, tag him in our Man’Ments tab. 
*


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey everyone  I should be getting my SGS2 next Wednesday! W007! Hopefully I have enough $$$  If everything works out I should have enough. I saw the Sprint version hands on today....my heart aches from lack of owning the awesome
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Stop taking in 1337 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Stop taking in 1337
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



watt!?!?!?


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 7, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> watt!?!?!?

Click to collapse



Leet. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> meow?! are you hitting on someone?

Click to collapse



LOL no its from super troopers 




Here is my album of incubus pics!!!

http://s1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa367/hookahzorr/


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL no its from super troopers
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



go to the album, select edit settings, set privacy to public


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> go to the album, select edit settings, set privacy to public

Click to collapse



i did but still failed... but just goto my photobucket link


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i did but still failed... but just goto my photobucket link

Click to collapse



you have to set privacy for each photos i think


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you have to set privacy for each photos i think

Click to collapse



what a PITA!!!!!!!!

I just used photobucket instead it let me make the whole album public. Or did it not work?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> what a PITA!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just used photobucket instead it let me make the whole album public. Or did it not work?

Click to collapse



idk man, you can keep trying


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> idk man, you can keep trying

Click to collapse



so the photbucket link above didnt work for u? 

Just wondering?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> so the photbucket link above didnt work for u?
> 
> Just wondering?

Click to collapse



i did not see it, i posted without noticing that you edited ur post 
it is working


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 7, 2011)

Massive dumps are massive 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

Happy Friday!  

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



friday is almost over


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

@ERROR


Incubus PICS!!!!!


http://s1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa367/hookahzorr/


Bump very anyone else!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Still feeling like poo with the events of this week. And the fact that I have no balance sucks
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I'm sorry. Don't feel bad. I got exactly $1.90 out of my pay THAT I CAN ACTUALLY KEEP.  I think it's time to mug Sparky. ......

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm sorry. Don't feel bad. I got exactly $1.90 out of my pay THAT I CAN ACTUALLY KEEP.  I think it's time to mug Sparky. ......
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hello BD!!!! 

Click my link for Incubus Pikturs


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm sorry. Don't feel bad. I got exactly $1.90 out of my pay THAT I CAN ACTUALLY KEEP.  I think it's time to mug Sparky. ......
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



View attachment 743007
Here you go. Borrowed to throw at my girlfriend.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> friday is almost over

Click to collapse



Not for me. Mine just started.  

@Dave, friggin awesome!  That's cool that you got to go.

@Cam, balance is for those who need to stand....why do that when we have smartphones? 

@BD Oh dear....mug him till his pockets hurt. What's your real name? Bridgette right? If that is the case (Sorry! I have old people memory) I have a nickname for you that I think you'll like 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> @Dave, friggin awesome!  That's cool that you got to go.

Click to collapse




Yep and i was in the pit less then 3 feet away from them 

It was such an exclusive pit area i felt like a VIP 

Great show, great performance, sounded great and Spectacular visuals!!!

So awesome!!!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Hey peeps...do you want to meet me? If so...go to portal and watch XDA's tv episode...hint...I'm on the video...not mentioned but I'm there
> 
> Let's see who sees me

Click to collapse



did you win an evo 3d?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Hey peeps...do you want to meet me? If so...go to portal and watch XDA's tv episode...hint...I'm on the video...not mentioned but I'm there
> 
> Let's see who sees me

Click to collapse



Give us a hint! 

And oh em eff gee! Orb looks like he should be teaching salsa classes haha

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Hey peeps...do you want to meet me? If so...go to portal and watch XDA's tv episode...hint...I'm on the video...not mentioned but I'm there
> 
> Let's see who sees me

Click to collapse



No label on you 

I saw orb and TRM 

And yes i agree with husam...


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> No label on you
> 
> I saw orb and TRM
> 
> And yes i agree with husam...

Click to collapse



What did Husam say? No M_T_M wasn't that guy.  

I saw TRIM and Orb, crazy stuff  Now that they have a face, it's not so intimidating. Why wasn't the clown there?! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Nope..no label on me..but I'm there...full body and all

Click to collapse



Hint hint hint! Quiero 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What did Husam say? No M_T_M wasn't that guy.
> 
> I saw TRIM and Orb, crazy stuff  Now that they have a face, it's not so intimidating. Why wasn't the clown there?!
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



TRM was never intimidating cause her face was already on her twitter 

orb doesn't look intimidating at all 

he looks like a chill dude


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> TRM was never intimidating cause her face was already on her twitter
> 
> orb doesn't look intimidating at all
> 
> he looks like a chill dude

Click to collapse



I want him to teach me salsa lessons!  ¡Olé! I would definitely party with Orb and TRiM.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> No...I did not win a phone Husammy.....
> 
> Keep trying and see what happens
> BTW...I'm leaving in 30 minutes soooo..chop-chop

Click to collapse



Where you wearing an Android hat? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> No...I did not win a phone Husammy.....
> 
> Keep trying and see what happens
> BTW...I'm leaving in 30 minutes soooo..chop-chop

Click to collapse



take a chill pill dude, it's ok 

i'll watch again


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Nope....no android apparel whatsoever

Click to collapse



Hmmm....I'll get back to you on this. Was your shirt black? Any facial hair? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Nope....no android apparel whatsoever

Click to collapse



where u one of the guys in green shirts lurking around the camera but not close to it?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> shirst sound about right and no facial hair for me
> 
> 
> 
> No green shirt

Click to collapse



were u lurking?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> shirst sound about right and no facial hair for me
> 
> 
> 
> No green shirt

Click to collapse



Glasses? I am closing in on target  

So:

No Android apparel
No facial hair
Black shirt
Glasses? Idk.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> No hat at all sun glasses FTW

Click to collapse



....I need to watch the video again.

M_T_M:

Black shirt, sun glasses, dark hair, no facial hair. Check.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> No hat at all and sun glasses FTW!!.
> 
> 15 minutes left or less

Click to collapse



edit: the guy with the girl when orb hugs sassybob


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

@M_T_M what part of the video were u in near the end, beginning or middle? 

Also were u wearing black shirt?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You people are getting way too close to comfort.....

Click to collapse



I found you???


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Anyone else has an idea?

Click to collapse



i wrong? 

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Anyone else has an idea?
> 
> @David...I clicked on video but it won't play

Click to collapse



its a pic


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You people are getting way too close to comfort.....

Click to collapse



Are you the guy that walks by when they are talking about the Sensation? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> you just lost the game.....not even close

Click to collapse



was i close?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> you just lost the game.....not even close
> 
> @David...trolled hard

Click to collapse



the guy with the girl that we noted!
you gotta be him


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the guy with the girl that we noted!
> you gotta be him

Click to collapse



or he is just trolling all of us


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> you just lost the game.....not even close
> 
> @David...trolled hard

Click to collapse



Sorry, I'm on my phone  You were by Orb!  I think Dave was right. Either Husam or Dave.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sorry, I'm on my phone  You were by Orb!  I think Dave was right. Either Husam or Dave.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



lol, i changed my post to the same guy before dave says it, but anyway, he's one of the 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> This is me you fools:

Click to collapse



I F*CKING KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> This is me you fools:

Click to collapse



I hope you're kidding...

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I hope you're kidding...
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



he is 

well i guess we have to ask orb3000


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> he is
> 
> well i guess we have to ask orb3000

Click to collapse



Salsa man!  Okay! Ask! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> he is
> 
> well i guess we have to ask orb3000

Click to collapse



Don't u see orb will be in on it.

we have to ask the girl orb hugs and the girl supoosedly next to M_T_M


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I keed I keed...you peeps are alright...no trolling at all
> David was very very close BTW

Click to collapse



wait are you a girl?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I keed I keed...you peeps are alright...no trolling at all
> David was very very close BTW

Click to collapse



You weren't wearing black were you? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You weren't wearing black were you?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



he must be in blue or grey or the girl or the guy in black sitting down next to blue shirt guy walking.... 

look at my above pic...


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You wish!!
> If I was a girl that'll be the longest time you ever talked to a girl

Click to collapse



lmao, yeeeaaah..... NO! -_-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You wish!!
> If I was a girl that'll be the longest time you ever talked to a girl

Click to collapse



BURN BABY BURN!!!!!!!!!!

BURN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You wish!!
> If I was a girl that'll be the longest time you ever talked to a girl

Click to collapse



OWNED!!!! 

@Dave, he could have been that guy talking in the light blue shirt.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> OWNED!!!!
> 
> @Dave, he could have been that guy talking in the light blue shirt.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



what part of the video? 

and do u mean walking???


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

he's the guy in grey, end of story


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> he's the guy in grey, end of story

Click to collapse



He's a guy, end of story. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> @Hussam...I know you laughed plus we all know that's true
> 
> @everybody...most of you already know...for the rest...tough

Click to collapse



I want a definite answer! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> @Hussam...I know you laughed plus we all know that's true
> 
> @everybody...most of you already know...for the rest...tough

Click to collapse



yeah i did laugh, cuz it is funny, but not true


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I want a definite answer!
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



ME TOO


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

he's the guy in grey, are you high or something?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> he's the guy in grey, are you high or something?

Click to collapse



THAT'S NOT THE POINT!!! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> he's the guy in grey, are you high or something?

Click to collapse



no... he just never confirmed it


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> no... he just never confirmed it

Click to collapse



but he never denied it


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 7, 2011)

M_T_M, Y U NO TELL US?? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> but he never denied it

Click to collapse



Thus making the answer indefinite. You slow boy? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> M_T_M, Y U NO TELL US??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



I completely agree


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> If I said that David was "very" close...what else do.you want?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



The answer!  

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> If I said that David was "very" close...what else do.you want?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



fine 

grey shirt it is


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

because I am right and error owes me an apology


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I guess no one believes you David
> 
> I saw the whole thing and it was amazing

Click to collapse



believes me about what?


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fsk fleas!!¡!!!!!!¡¡¡¿?!11111!!!!!!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 8, 2011)

I got a credit increase on my best buy card 

1200 bucks now from 900 

yay so when im done paying off my tv im going to buy a new dell


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Fsk fleas!!¡!!!!!!¡¡¡¿?!11111!!!!!!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Did you do what said

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 8, 2011)

boborone said:


> Did you do what said
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



Yeah. They are everywhere in my house now. My dad refused to quarantine the fsking dog!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yeah. They are everywhere in my house now. My dad refused to quarantine the fsking dog!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



watt?!?!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because I am right and error owes me an apology

Click to collapse



What apology do I owe you for? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 8, 2011)

Behold:






Pictures of the actual food will come when I get them. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Behold:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



pictures of out of focused food


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yeah. They are everywhere in my house now. My dad refused to quarantine the fsking dog!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



3 months man. Have to wait for the eggs to hatch and then they will die off also. It sucks but three months. 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Behold:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I love green tea ice cream.

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I love green tea ice cream.
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



How is it? I got the tempura cheesecake:










-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 8, 2011)

Moar food! 





















Plus I had Saki....fun on a bun 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Behold:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does that say $54 for icecream?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Does that say $54 for icecream?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Lmao! No! That is $4.99. 






-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lmao! No! That is $4.99.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah, okay the dollar sign was fuzzy.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ah, okay the dollar sign was fuzzy.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Food was good, I'm stuffed 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Food was good, I'm stuffed
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



What is with you and cheesecake 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What is with you and cheesecake
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



O3o I likes the cake of cheese. What is with you and killing my thread?! 

Edit: Plus! I'm sure somewhere along the line I told someone I would take a picture of tempura cheesecake for them 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What is with you and cheesecake
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



man, cheesecake is the best desert evar


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> man, cheesecake is the best desert evar

Click to collapse



+11111111!1111

Dd, me and you are going to take over the world with our love of pan de queso! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> O3o I likes the cake of cheese. What is with you and killing my thread?!
> 
> Edit: Plus! I'm sure somewhere along the line I told someone I would take a picture of tempura cheesecake for them
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I murder threads..... :/

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I murder threads..... :/
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



It's okay Cam...we still loves you  Even if you have homicidal tendencies with our threads 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> +11111111!1111
> 
> Dd, me and you are going to take over the world with our love of pan de queso!
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Cheese cake actually brought tears to my eyes once... true story


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Cheese cake actually brought tears to my eyes once... true story

Click to collapse



Was it filled with tear gas? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Was it filled with tear gas?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Nope, it was in rural mexico... it had been forever and a eternity since we had had western food, yet we stumbled upon a american lady who had a restaurant in the middle of nowhere. It was heaven on earth.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It's okay Cam...we still loves you  Even if you have homicidal tendencies with our threads
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I just have homicidal tendencies 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## iynfynity (Oct 8, 2011)

hoe may gahd. 

The sushi and the squid me wantz.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 8, 2011)

iynfynity said:


> hoe may gahd.
> 
> The sushi and the squid me wantz.

Click to collapse



It was AWESOME! 

@M_T_M, Dude...dude...dude....DUDE. It was good. I love sushi.  I love Saki.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 8, 2011)

View attachment 743244View attachment 743245
Darkginger theme and minimalist adw. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 8, 2011)

Kind of upset the I am to busy on the farm tomorrow to hang out with, umm, let's call her Carrie... since the other name was kinda close to her real name.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Kind of upset the I am to busy on the farm tomorrow to hang out with, umm, let's call her Carrie... since the other name was kinda close to her real name.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Well...that sucks 

@Cam looks awesome  Is that an iPhone type lockscreen I see? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Well...that sucks
> 
> @Cam looks awesome  Is that an iPhone type lockscreen I see?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Yessir. I did it to piss my girlfriend off. She hates iphones.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yessir. I did it to piss my girlfriend off. She hates iphones.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



So do I...

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 8, 2011)

Morning guys. How goes it?


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning guys. How goes it?

Click to collapse



It goes like molases and sh!t storm in winter. Hbu?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 8, 2011)

Gonna play SPAZ. It's a nice game


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Gonna play SPAZ. It's a nice game

Click to collapse



What's it about? 

G'night guys. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 8, 2011)

Space Pirates and Zombies. Literally!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 8, 2011)

hello? *echo*


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 8, 2011)

Ohai *foreveralone.jpg* 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Oct 8, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ohai *foreveralone.jpg*
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



hey, look at my vid in the youtube thread xD


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 8, 2011)

Sup bros... I'm extremely bored right now... sigh...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Sup bros... I'm extremely bored right now... sigh...

Click to collapse



Uh oh... bored Sakai is a trolling Sakai

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Oct 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Sup bros... I'm extremely bored right now... sigh...

Click to collapse



hey, just find a subject and let the entertainment begins


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey, look at my vid in the youtube thread xD

Click to collapse



Lol!






@sakai Ohai again  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 8, 2011)

Why do I keep killing this thread?  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey hey hey! 
My schools schedule is out! Im starting on Tuesday 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Oct 8, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Why do I keep killing this thread?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



because that's what a mafia do, kill people


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because that's what a mafia do, kill people

Click to collapse



People, not threads 



 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Oct 8, 2011)

that's what we want you to think


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> People, not threads
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Watching Godfather II right now. 

I'ma gonna set up a prank later... but I don't feel creative. Any ideas?


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Watching Godfather II right now.
> 
> I'ma gonna set up a prank later... but I don't feel creative. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Exploding sgs2 ? 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Oct 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Watching Godfather II right now.
> 
> I'ma gonna set up a prank later... but I don't feel creative. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



awesome 

just don't mind the sh!tty direction lol


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 8, 2011)

I find that the contrast is incredible. The way the layers are place subtly makes the experience incredible. You don't really confuse the past with the future.


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 8, 2011)

Tuned my guitar in B. Sounds so cool  Kinda like bass

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 8, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Tuned my guitar in B. Sounds so cool  Kinda like bass
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Had an agreement with my guitarist:

I don't mess with your stuff, you don't mess with mine. Or beware the next time you do an improvised solo.


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Had an agreement with my guitarist:
> 
> I don't mess with your stuff, you don't mess with mine. Or beware the next time you do an improvised solo.

Click to collapse



Ok lol. But it still sounds cool  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 8, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ok lol. But it still sounds cool
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



I had one who tried to slap his guitar. My scathing look was enough to silence him.


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I had one who tried to slap his guitar. My scathing look was enough to silence him.

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLNOgcEfBE4&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 8, 2011)

Sheesh, if my guitarist had that much rhythm control, I'd be very much glad to let him go ahead about it


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 8, 2011)

Morning. Noisy roofers are noisy. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 8, 2011)

BD, how did you root your Sensation? I've got a friend that needs some help here.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> BD, how did you root your Sensation? I've got a friend that needs some help here.

Click to collapse



I used unrevoked. But it only works on certain hboots( I think ) So, you may have to do some research first. I rooted the night unrevoked was made available and I was on android 2.3.3 and hboot .008 at the time.. ...

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



UNlucky, Hey everyone  Also this pic is kinds awesome


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 8, 2011)

im not gonna like today...


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I used unrevoked. But it only works on certain hboots( I think ) So, you may have to do some research first. I rooted the night unrevoked was made available and I was on android 2.3.3 and hboot .008 at the time.. ...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



K. I'ma need to do more checking first, heh?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> K. I'ma need to do more checking first, heh?

Click to collapse



Check what hboot they are on. I used version .07 of unrevoked but that had the TMOUS fix (which of course, isn't an issue for you) also check what Android version. I'm not sure about 2.3.4

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks! I'll check the info then try again :|


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 8, 2011)

Reaaly?  It's a big phone 







Also.. ICS Music player 

http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/1...s-all-new-interface-better-controls-and-more/


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 8, 2011)

Wth Maxey? ^^^^^

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wth Maxey? ^^^^^
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



The image is Sony's ebook, Which looks like their phone line 

Also new music player leaked from Prime


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The image is Sony's ebook, Which looks like their phone line
> 
> Also new music player leaked from Prime

Click to collapse



I haz the music player... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz the music player...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't  I have to un-root soon :'(


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I don't  I have to un-root soon :'(

Click to collapse



Whys?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I don't  I have to un-root soon :'(

Click to collapse



You borked it again?  I got it, awesome music app. Thanks for that Maxey 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Whys?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



My screen has a dark spot in the middle , and I also have what looks like backlight bleeding when you have a black screen in the dark.. Is that even possible? No.. Well it's not right.. My guess is Vodafone had  a dodgy batch  Considering 2/2, So off to Samsung.. What are my chances of compensation ?  Cough Battery/case/white 


I_am_Error said:


> You borked it again?  I got it, awesome music app. Thanks for that Maxey
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Read above 

Also anytime dude


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> My screen has a dark spot in the middle , and I also have what looks like backlight bleeding when you have a black screen in the dark.. Is that even possible? No.. Well it's not right.. My guess is Vodafone had  a dodgy batch  Considering 2/2
> 
> Also anytime dude

Click to collapse



It's entirely possible that vodafone had a bad batch. Un-root, complain, get a new phone, and try and milk some other free stuff out of them lol

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It's entirely possible that vodafone had a bad batch. Un-root, complain, get a new phone, and try and milk some other free stuff out of them lol
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Will try  Last one which broke they said lucky it was within 10 days or they might have had to send to Samsung, but either way Imma head down there tomorow and complain..  Hopefully they'll swap there and then.. Or atleast send it off themselves... or give contract price cut...    Or just simply give me a phone to play with in the mean time..


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Will try  Last one which broke they said lucky it was within 10 days or they might have had to send to Samsung, but either way Imma head down there tomorow and complain..  Hopefully they'll swap there and then.. Or atleast send it off themselves... or give contract price cut...    Or just simply give me a phone to play with in the mean time..

Click to collapse



Either way, you deserve some compensation for getting frcked over more than once.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 8, 2011)

Damn dude, that sucks. Third time's a charm? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Either way, you deserve some compensation for getting frcked over more than once.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



It'd be good if I did  I meann if it does goto Samsung.. It'll be literally weeks, Also I need a USB JIG to set the download mode counter down to 0 if they say it has to go to samsung, but thats on order.. will be usefull if I ever brick aswell 

Oh also when I sent the last one back I got a free pair of Samsung headphones! (I forgot to put them in the box ) But they ain't bad actually , Using now 


idavid_ said:


> Damn dude, that sucks. Third time's a charm?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



I hope so 

hey


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 8, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Damn dude, that sucks. Third time's a charm?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Indeed, maybe they'll get him a nice substitute, or cash money. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Indeed, maybe they'll get him a nice substitute, or cash money.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Or a Cha cha! (I doubt it but they're so awesome )


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Or a Cha cha! (I doubt it but they're so awesome )

Click to collapse



I PRAY that is sarcasm. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I PRAY that is sarcasm.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



No saracsm dude, how is it not?  Ever been on one? Then you shall understand!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> No saracsm dude, how is it not?  Ever been on one? Then you shall understand!

Click to collapse



I don't like Facebook, and the screen is disgustingly small. Unless you're talking about an all touch screen one? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I don't like Facebook, and the screen is disgustingly small. Unless you're talking about an all touch screen one?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Oh I don't like the fact it's facebook, But nope, Keyboard at bottomn touch screen at top.. 'tis awesomeness  

Also sorry went for something to eat


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh I don't like the fact it's facebook, But nope, Keyboard at bottomn touch screen at top.. 'tis awesomeness
> 
> Also sorry went for something to eat

Click to collapse



That's a stupid phone...this time I can't agree with you lol  

What did you get? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's a stupid phone...this time I can't agree with you lol
> 
> What did you get?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



 Fair enough dude 

Some pizza,  You see my grilling fail yesterday?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Fair enough dude
> 
> Some pizza,  You see my grilling fail yesterday?

Click to collapse



Yes! I saw that! How did you do that?! 

Did you see my awesome sushi dinner I had last night? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yes! I saw that! How did you do that?!
> 
> Did you see my awesome sushi dinner I had last night?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Not too sure dude 

 I didn't, Pics?1 xD


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not too sure dude
> 
> I didn't, Pics?1 xD

Click to collapse



Go to page 1068...

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Go to page 1068...
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Okay  Also
http://pocketnow.com/android/rumors-new-samsung-google-event-in-london-10-27

 A UK event for once 

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------

Wwo.. Looks nice dude!  We should have a .. What did you eat today thread... With pics  .. Just hope no one takes that sexually   xD


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Okay  Also
> http://pocketnow.com/android/rumors-new-samsung-google-event-in-london-10-27
> 
> A UK event for once

Click to collapse



Are you talking about Samsung only? Because HTC announced the Sensation in London, for example.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 8, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Are you talking about Samsung only? Because HTC announced the Sensation in London, for example.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Dammit I fail , 



Also.. Was wandering if anyone could download the new minecraft trial from the market? i get "Package file was not signed correctly" Dayum


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Okay  Also
> http://pocketnow.com/android/rumors-new-samsung-google-event-in-london-10-27
> 
> A UK event for once
> ...

Click to collapse



Then will though, they will... Yeah it was friggin awesome! I'll be back on later. I've gots stuffs to do. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey I just realised.. Nexus Prime isn't 720p? The leaked apps work on HDPI meaning 480p? Also it's the same for the boot animation hmm

---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Then will though, they will... Yeah it was friggin awesome! I'll be back on later. I've gots stuffs to do.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Sweet okay dude, I'll talk later


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey I just realised.. Nexus Prime isn't 720p? The leaked apps work on HDPI meaning 480p? Also it's the same for the boot animation hmm

Click to collapse



Damn, I hope this isn't true. Otherwise the Nexus Prime became a little more "meh" to me.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 8, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Damn, I hope this isn't true. Otherwise the Nexus Prime became a little more "meh" to me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Yeah, But then tbh the NS wasn't ground breaking either... But why would they have lower res aps on it? Unless multi-res or intentionaly leaked for people to use and infact not NP atall


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah, But then tbh the NS wasn't ground breaking either... But why would they have lower res aps on it? Unless multi-res or intentionaly leaked for people to use and infact not NP atall

Click to collapse



Idk dude, like I said, I hope that isn't true. Because, after all, more competition = better.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 8, 2011)

That's what happens when I'm bored lol. I think the white color looks pretty cool though 






Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 8, 2011)

One moar. Lolz





Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 8, 2011)

XD sweet  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 8, 2011)

Good point, but it also means my phone us out of date quicker 


idavid_ said:


> Idk dude, like I said, I hope that isn't true. Because, after all, more competition = better.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 8, 2011)

Roofers almost finished roofing!!!!!! Yaaaaaay!

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 8, 2011)

Congrats, what were they doing?

Also this necklace is badass xD  pentium 4 

http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/4022/imag0907.jpg 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Congrats, what were they doing?
> 
> Also this necklace is badass xD  pentium 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ripping apart my deck ( the roof for the people on the second floor obv....) 
They still arent done yet....


It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 9, 2011)

Spam! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I love sushi Nana  There is a place that's 40 minutes from my house and we are more than willing to make that drive sometimes twice a month

Click to collapse



Where exactly do you live M_T_M? I love sushi too....I regret not taking home that ika maru 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You thinking about visiting me Dominico?  (no homo)
> 
> One time my wife and I ate about 30 pieces of sushi by ourselves

Click to collapse



No homo but yeah why not?  One day when I have some cash I'll visit friends, or we can all meet up one place.  

30 pieces of sushi?! Dude! I always have fear that if I eat too much I'll have some serious stomach issues. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> As I said....ME LOVES ME SOME SUSHI!!!
> The eel sushi and the one they call "911" are some of my favorites
> You could've met me at the BBQ domico and missed that chance...maybe next year's

Click to collapse



I have college classes, it's a tad difficult to find the time or money to do it.  I haven't tried eel yet, how is it?  What is the "911"?

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 9, 2011)

Bump. Goodnight non-posting lurkers and mafia 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 9, 2011)

Dead thread is dead...

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2011)

Alive thread is alive...


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 9, 2011)

Ohai Max. How are you?  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm alright thanks dude, Yourslef?


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm alright thanks dude, Yourslef?

Click to collapse



I'm good  I think I'll have to go back to my ****ty Xperia for today though 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I'm good  I think I'll have to go back to my ****ty Xperia for today though
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



XD How come dude?


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 9, 2011)

And here I am. My sig was supposed to say "Sent from my Xperia X1" but I can't get Android to boot


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> And here I am. My sig was supposed to say "Sent from my Xperia X1" but I can't get Android to boot

Click to collapse



XD How come? What's up with it/ your sensation?

Also.. I have a tear in my eye, Kies just downloaded :'( I'm going to soon be a non root user 

---------- Post added at 11:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 AM ----------

nonononnonononoonononono

Won't boot, Odin failed half way through and now PC won't recognise 

Edit: Okay I now got it into download mode and reinstalling drivers...

---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 AM ----------

No luck, But using a ddifferent cable it atleast beeped when I plugged it in

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 PM ----------

Now both Kies and Odin recognise it, and it was half way through fklashing again and it thought it was unplugged -.-

---------- Post added at 12:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------

YES! Okay, I have a kernel flashed... Now I need OS


----------



## husam666 (Oct 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Congrats, what were they doing?
> 
> Also this necklace is badass xD  pentium 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nice, i want one xD

hey everyone


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 9, 2011)

Morning. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nice, i want one xD
> 
> hey everyone

Click to collapse



Hey dude


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey dude

Click to collapse



Max, y u brick phone?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Max, y u brick phone?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I don't know 

Here's a pic


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2011)

HOLY SH!!*!*! ONE!!!!111!!eleven!!111!


I tried a different version that I dowloaded.. and it works!  But it's not the vodafone one


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I don't know
> 
> Here's a pic

Click to collapse



Y u root phone in first place?
View attachment 744375

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> HOLY SH!!*!*! ONE!!!!111!!eleven!!111!
> 
> 
> I tried a different version that I dowloaded.. and it works!  But it's not the vodafone one

Click to collapse



Then you're gonna be pretty butthurt at voda today

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Y u root phone in first place?
> View attachment 744375
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



XD -.-

See post above also, But now I have a bootloop.. Hmm...


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD -.-
> 
> See post above also, But now I have a bootloop.. Hmm...

Click to collapse



Cause its not vodaphone specific? 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Then you're gonna be pretty butthurt at voda today
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Naa, The last one I gave them was still rooted XD Superuser on display, SetCPU etc. 

---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------




watt9493 said:


> Cause its not vodaphone specific?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Naa that doesn't matter, I think it's the kernel because it's a different software no. to the OS.. I shall try the kernel


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Naa, The last one I gave them was still rooted XD Superuser on display, SetCPU etc.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just say you connected it to your Mac and it bricked

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Just say you connected it to your Mac and it bricked
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



xD I have no mac anymore   

But anyway, Just flashed kernel.. Booting...

---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 PM ----------

looped, anyway brb


----------



## husam666 (Oct 9, 2011)

did you really brick it?


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 9, 2011)

I would ask max to play words with friends, but you cant. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> did you really brick it?

Click to collapse



Not perm, It would take skill seeing as it's unbrickable.. but very close  Flashed again now seeing if it wont boot loop


watt9493 said:


> I would ask max to play words with friends, but you cant.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



-.- I will play when it's out of the loop


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not perm, It would take skill seeing as it's unbrickable.. but very close  Flashed again now seeing if it wont boot loop
> 
> 
> -.- I will play when it's out of the loop

Click to collapse



Haha. Ill prolly be with my girl. But at the party i have today ill play you. I tried to get dev on last night, but he's a bum

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 9, 2011)

is that scrabble?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Haha. Ill prolly be with my girl. But at the party i have today ill play you. I tried to get dev on last night, but he's a bum

Click to collapse



Sweet okay 

Also

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1108499

How to fix bootloops! Yay 

---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 PM ----------






husam666 said:


> is that scrabble?

Click to collapse



https://market.android.com/details?id=com.zynga.words&hl=en

---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------

It's booting.. The tension...

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------

OH HIA PHONE 

It works!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet okay
> 
> Also
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it is scrabble 

i love this game, maybe i'll install it next time i boot android 

edit: awesome, you got it fixed


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 9, 2011)

Wwf nao!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 9, 2011)

My name on there is the same as on here

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey guys, I just slept for 18hour's was soooo f#ckin sick. But feel better now

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Oct 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey guys, I just slept for 18hour's was soooo f#ckin sick. But feel better now
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



me jelly

good to hear ur ok now


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> me jelly
> 
> good to hear ur ok now

Click to collapse



Thanks man. Haha, realising how bad I Need a smoke. Also, wtf I sheep's 200,000 iPhone 4s pre orders in 12hour's... this isn't just cuz of jobs is it?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2011)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

^^^ 

Wwf just downloaded


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't know how to play 
Also hey dd
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I don't know how to play
> Also hey dd
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Whats your name?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2011)

Max

Troll face.jpg


 MaxNeilon but I'm of for a bit dude will play later, also.., I have a scratch 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Whats your name?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



i just invited u, i'm using fb version and connected to you


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2011)

Okay I can play, I made my move watt oh and play me hus
XD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Okay I can play, I made my move watt oh and play me hus
> XD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



maybe later, i'm tired and i wanna take a nap

my account is called DashHus1 btw


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 9, 2011)

Kill me -.- 
@Max There is nothing wrong with my Sensation, I just had to give it to my parents so I would actually study. They think I will really study if I do that, haha 

Sent from my XPERIA X1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2011)

Hiya. Stupid roofers weren't done until after 7:30 last night. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2011)

Haha okay 


idavid_ said:


> Kill me -.-
> @Max There is nothing wrong with my Sensation, I just had to give it to my parents so I would actually study. They think I will really study if I do that, haha
> 
> Sent from my XPERIA X1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Unlucky bd

Also..







Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2011)

My brother forgot the sd card for his slr, my phone is note taking its place xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> My brother forgot the sd card for his slr, my phone is note taking its place xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



For his camera? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah, he's got a media course in college, and has also decided his iphone is better to film with >_>





deliriousDroid said:


> For his camera?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm back..... 

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah, he's got a media course in college, and has also decided his iphone is better to film with >_>
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I hope he at least holds it on its side unlike 85% of iphone users who like having big black bars on the sides

Also was just playing the crysis 2 demo in my freakin browser... didnt even know that was possible, but then as soon as i finaly got close to shooting someone i ran out of time


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2011)

In the browser?.what? Wow xD awesome, you got the first?


deliriousDroid said:


> I hope he at least holds it on its side unlike 85% of iphone users who like having big black bars on the sides
> 
> Also was just playing the crysis 2 demo in my freakin browser... didnt even know that was possible, but then as soon as i finaly got close to shooting someone i ran out of time

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 9, 2011)

Morning.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> In the browser?.what? Wow xD awesome, you got the first?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The first what?
@error, morning, I slept 18 hour's
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Oct 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Kill me -.-
> @Max There is nothing wrong with my Sensation, I just had to give it to my parents so I would actually study. They think I will really study if I do that, haha
> 
> Sent from my XPERIA X1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



parents 

you are allowed to do completely nothing just sit there and stare at something, but you aren't allowed to touch any piece of technology

---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------

hi again people


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> The first what?
> @error, morning, I slept 18 hour's
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Crysis, also hi error and husam

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Crysis, also hi error and husam
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



ahh, yes.. it was my first time playing it

---------- Post added at 10:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 AM ----------

I just noticed my thanks meter hasnt gone up in ages, someone thanks me goddamnit twice


----------



## husam666 (Oct 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> ahh, yes.. it was my first time playing it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 AM ----------
> 
> I just noticed my thanks meter hasnt gone up in ages, someone thanks me goddamnit twice

Click to collapse



here I did


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> here I did

Click to collapse



Thank you now I feel like I did something useful today

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Oct 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Thank you now I feel like I did something useful today
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



lol, what's that, begging for thx? 

jk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, what's that, begging for thx?
> 
> jk

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, now I'm at 60 no moar thanks for a while.... I like even numbers

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Oct 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh yeah, now I'm at 60 no moar thanks for a while.... I like even numbers
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



don't you want 69? lol


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> don't you want 69? lol

Click to collapse



Damn, I'm already past 69  

Sent from my XPERIA X1 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> ahh, yes.. it was my first time playing it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 AM ----------
> 
> I just noticed my thanks meter hasnt gone up in ages, someone thanks me goddamnit twice

Click to collapse



There  

Sent from my XPERIA X1 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Oct 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Damn, I'm already past 69
> 
> Sent from my XPERIA X1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thx to max, i am waay past 69


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Eel tastes way better than most people imagine. There's that psychological ew factor that stops you from even trying it....but I tells ya...delicious and nutritious
> Also....the 911 sushi has hot sauce and a slice of jalapeño pepper on top of it slice  to die for!!

Click to collapse



As long as you don't think about eel soup while eating it right? jajaja

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Eel tastes way better than most people imagine. There's that psychological ew factor that stops you from even trying it....but I tells ya...delicious and nutritious
> Also....the 911 sushi has hot sauce and a slice of jalapeño pepper on top of it slice  to die for!!

Click to collapse



Hey guys, I just finished reading a short story. Pretty good.

I think eel would be good I just haven't gotten around to trying it. Hopefully I'll be able to go out again sometime soon and try it. 911 sounds diarrhea inducing  I would maybe eat 4 tops in one sitting, possibly. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 9, 2011)

You all need to get on words with friends

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> As long as you don't think about eel soup while eating it right? jajaja
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



yup that XD


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You all need to get on words with friends
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Never!!!!!

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Never!!!!!
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



-.-

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> For an inexperienced pepper eater as you Dominico it might be too much...specially the long lasting secondary effects
> For me eating super spicy stuff is no big deal....in fact ME GUSTA!

Click to collapse



That's because you're from Mexico! Damn Mexican with your pepper eating abilities. You cook sushi? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> not the best looking one in the city but I do
> Pakistani food is real easy to do if you have the "masala" ingredients. Easy to to find in your Indonesian/Pakistani corner store

Click to collapse



Pics or it didn't happen. That's all I gotta say  

I have NEVER tried Pakistani food in my life.  I'm so uncultured. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> For an inexperienced pepper eater as you Dominico it might be too much...specially the long lasting secondary effects
> For me eating super spicy stuff is no big deal....in fact ME GUSTA!

Click to collapse



Bet i could handle it  Back when i was travelin central america I showed them locals we gringos could handle our pimientos earned respect everytime i grabbed one and ate it whole. took some time for my body to get used to the secondary effects tho


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Bet i could handle it  Back when i was travelin central america I showed them locals we gringos could handle our pimientos earned respect everytime i grabbed one and ate it whole. took some time for my body to get used to the secondary effects tho

Click to collapse



So you COULDN'T handle it, you just put on a great front. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So you COULDN'T handle it, you just put on a great front.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I didnt need to put on a front. They just weren't there to see the secondary effectsthank god.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> How dare you doubt my cooking abilities you crazy platano?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I doubt anything that comes from a box  Cook it homemade, like a boss. 

Still DD, I'm right. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I doubt anything that comes from a box  Cook it homemade, like a boss.
> 
> Still DD, I'm right.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Its handling the primary effects that matters first dude  besides after 3 weeks my guts got used to it


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Its handling the primary effects that matters first dude  besides after 3 weeks my guts got used to it

Click to collapse



Lmao! 3 Weeks of massive sh!ts? Sounds terrific. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 9, 2011)

Balls

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lmao! 3 Weeks of massive sh!ts? Sounds terrific.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Oh, it was... thats not the only side effect tho. as im sure your aware. It buuuurrns

---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 PM ----------

Watch this vid, you wont regret it. Unless your racist or something. But i digress, i wish i could do this http://www.wimp.com/cyborgguy/


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, it was... thats not the only side effect tho. as im sure your aware. It buuuurrns
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 PM ----------
> 
> Watch this vid, you wont regret it. Unless your racist or something. But i digress, i wish i could do this http://www.wimp.com/cyborgguy/

Click to collapse



Oh jeez! XD That's unfortunate dude. But you totally deserved that. 

I saw that video before, that was so awesome.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2011)

I've eaten eel roll with eel sauce. I liked it very much. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 9, 2011)

I can't play Worms  I always get the "This game is not authorized for use on your device" message. I guess because it's cracked version lol 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2011)

Random reboots, screen burn, dark spot, scratches, not in the mood >_>  
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Random reboots, screen burn, dark spot, scratches, not in the mood >_>
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



That's samsuck

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2011)

>_> its a dodgy phone, no one else with this  


watt9493 said:


> That's samsuck
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> That's samsuck
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



^^^^what he said


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ^^^^what he said

Click to collapse



You missed our long debate so I'll give you some mercy. You get no right to speak, you have a tp2.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2011)

I haz both HTC AND Samsung. Do I get a vote?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 10, 2011)

I had a HTC Desire, and A Samsung, and I'm currently helping someone root their Sensation.

Do I get a vote? 


Also, morning everyone. I see:

BD and Error. Everyone else is a wimp.


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I had a HTC Desire, and A Samsung, and I'm currently helping someone root their Sensation.
> 
> Do I get a vote?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i thought hTC made all their current phones bootloader-unlocked


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 10, 2011)

Nah... the Sensation is still locked.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I had a HTC Desire, and A Samsung, and I'm currently helping someone root their Sensation.
> 
> Do I get a vote?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What are you referring to with the wimp thing? 

And yeah, you guys get a vote.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What are you referring to with the wimp thing?
> 
> And yeah, you guys get a vote.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Samsung still running fine. A few FCs now and then, but nothing I'm worried about.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Samsung still running fine. A few FCs now and then, but nothing I'm worried about.

Click to collapse



My phones been rock solid since august 31st. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Samsung still running fine. A few FCs now and then, but nothing I'm worried about.

Click to collapse



Why are you getting the fc's? Do you know? 

Cam....you have a dinc.  

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why are you getting the fc's? Do you know?
> 
> Cam....you have a dinc.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Cause is teh smarticalz

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Cause is teh smarticalz
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



....*pats your head* You have Verizon. That's not teh smarticalz. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 10, 2011)

FC'd while using a modded version of  GMaps with worldwide navigation. Other than that, it's running fine. Might experiment with unrooting tonight.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

Blah

10chrs


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 10, 2011)

Shouldn't you wait for Nexus Prime? I won't get it so early even if I ordered, but you could...


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Shouldn't you wait for Nexus Prime? I won't get it so early even if I ordered, but you could...

Click to collapse



No. I don't care. Firstly, it's all spectating on whether or not it'll even come out for T-Mobile. From what rumors have been said, it'll be for Verizon. Plus, I want a phone nao. Not later  Impatient American is impatient.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No. I don't care. Firstly, it's all spectating on whether or not it'll even come out for T-Mobile. From what rumors have been said, it'll be for Verizon. Plus, I want a phone nao. Not later  Impatient American is impatient.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Then go ahead.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Then go ahead.

Click to collapse



I'm also sick of my single core phone. Not happy.  So how was your weekend dude? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 10, 2011)

Getting creeped out even moar. Another girl just gave me a hug, albeit a friendly one, but I'm getting confused. 

Spent Saturday resting, Sunday getting confused as above. Also, the creepy dangerous stalker chick is getting the hint.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Getting creeped out even moar. Another girl just gave me a hug, albeit a friendly one, but I'm getting confused.
> 
> Spent Saturday resting, Sunday getting confused as above. Also, the creepy dangerous stalker chick is getting the hint.

Click to collapse



Why are you getting confused? 

My Saturday was full of work, Sunday, full of nothing. 

It's scary how so many people stay on your Jock  lol

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## iynfynity (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi guys. Hope you don't mind me posting here. OT has been quiet this weekend.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

iynfynity said:


> Hi guys. Hope you don't mind me posting here. OT has been quiet this weekend.

Click to collapse



We never mind. This isn't like an exclusive club.  Just exclusive members. You can post and stuff. We won't flame...maybe Husam will but I'm the don so who cares? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## iynfynity (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> We never mind. This isn't like an exclusive club.  Just exclusive members. You can post and stuff. We won't flame...maybe Husam will but I'm the don so who cares?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



haha you're the banana guy right? What happened to twitch?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

iynfynity said:


> haha you're the banana guy right? What happened to twitch?

Click to collapse



Some....stuff and things  Personal things. He wanted a corn dog.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why are you getting confused?
> 
> My Saturday was full of work, Sunday, full of nothing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because I like her in a friend way. She's cool to hang around, her personality is nice and all that. Another reason is because she is my sister's best friend. Third reason is my CG leader already warned me against getting too close.

What happened was that I sent her home late yesterday night, and she gave me a hug after that. Its weird coz I didn't expect it, and we were lectured about boundaries. 



iynfynity said:


> Hi guys. Hope you don't mind me posting here. OT has been quiet this weekend.

Click to collapse



Come in. Just don't try to leave.


----------



## iynfynity (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Some....stuff and things  Personal things. He wanted a corn dog.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



lol So how's college?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

iynfynity said:


> lol So how's college?

Click to collapse



Tiring as hell, I enjoy the fact that I actually learn...but I don't enjoy the fact that it's a lot of work. But, words that I've devoted myself to are this: "If it was easy, everyone would have one, and then there would be no point in having a degree." 

How about you? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Because I like her in a friend way. She's cool to hang around, her personality is nice and all that. Another reason is because she is my sister's best friend. Third reason is my CG leader already warned me against getting too close.
> 
> What happened was that I sent her home late yesterday night, and she gave me a hug after that. Its weird coz I didn't expect it, and we were lectured about boundaries.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, but I mean....is she giving of that "vibe"? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yeah, but I mean....is she giving of that "vibe"?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



No idea. That's the source of the confusion.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No idea. That's the source of the confusion.

Click to collapse



Hmm...I think it's best that you figure that out.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## iynfynity (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Tiring as hell, I enjoy the fact that I actually learn...but I don't enjoy the fact that it's a lot of work. But, words that I've devoted myself to are this: "If it was easy, everyone would have one, and then there would be no point in having a degree."
> 
> How about you?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I only got 2 classes right now so it's not really that stressful, and I love those 2 classes: English and Math. But I'm expecting hell next semester.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

iynfynity said:


> I've only got 2 classes right now so it's not really that stressful, and I love those 2 classes: English and Math. But I'm expecting hell next semester.

Click to collapse



Why the hell do you only have 2 classes?! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hmm...I think it's best that you figure that out.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Can't do it. I need to make sure she understands that her studies take priority, and I have many other priorities for the time being, chief of them my studies too. 

While being in a relationship might be magical, I don't have the time for this $#[email protected]+


----------



## iynfynity (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why the hell do you only have 2 classes?!
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I was late to enroll because I needed to fix things. They're requiring me to pay $200 per unit.  There's no way I'm going to pay for that. So I have to wait for the last week to enroll before the classes start then I'll just pay $36 per unit. 

How many classes are you taking?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

iynfynity said:


> I was late to enroll because I needed to fix things. They're requiring me to pay $200 per unit.  There's no way I'm going to pay for that. So I have to wait for the last week to enroll before the classes start then I'll just pay $36 per unit.
> 
> How many classes are you taking?

Click to collapse



I'm taking 7, getting 15 credits. As two of them are required noncredit courses.

@Sakai, what classes are you taking for your studies?  something fun? Or something necessary? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 10, 2011)

Necessary. My final two ACCA papers are up this December. She's having exams around the same time.

The thing that gets me is that I really like her as a friend, but it seems that I must observe some distances. $#[email protected]+ gets in my head again, I'll kill myself.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Necessary. My final two ACCA papers are up this December. She's having exams around the same time.
> 
> The thing that gets me is that I really like her as a friend, but it seems that I must observe some distances. $#[email protected]+ gets in my head again, I'll kill myself.

Click to collapse



Blech, sounds like a bore 

Yeah, the mangina makes it difficult to keep our thoughts straight. I hope everything works out for you.  I personally Woolf prefer if you DIDN'T shoot yourself in the head.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Blech, sounds like a bore
> 
> Yeah, the mangina makes it difficult to keep our thoughts straight. I hope everything works out for you.  I personally Woolf prefer if you DIDN'T shoot yourself in the head.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Yup. Now I'ma stuck between work and studies... fsk...


----------



## iynfynity (Oct 10, 2011)

Man I really want to live independent, problem is I can't find a job. -_-

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You missed our long debate so I'll give you some mercy. You get no right to speak, you have a tp2.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



the TP2 is HTC -_-

hoy


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the TP2 is HTC -_-
> 
> hoy

Click to collapse



But it's retarded. No offence

^Above statements calculated to cause maximum offence. Click thanks if you agree.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> But it's retarded. No offence
> 
> ^Above statements calculated to cause maximum offence. Click thanks if you agree.

Click to collapse



lol, if you think that by saying that my phone is retarded that I am offended, i have bad news for you


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 10, 2011)

It's a troll statement designed to cause offence for some people. Not sure it works, though...


Anyway, CM7 has just been released for the SGS2, wondering when will MIUI jump in.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It's a troll statement designed to cause offence for some people. Not sure it works, though...
> 
> 
> Anyway, CM7 has just been released for the SGS2, wondering when will MIUI jump in.

Click to collapse



idk, i don't find the "troll" in that, it's a stupid statement that is designed to insult a non living thing, which is useless, unless someone is a total idiot


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> idk, i don't find the "troll" in that, it's a stupid statement that is designed to insult a non living thing, which is useless, unless someone is a total idiot

Click to collapse



Well, I'm just bored... and waiting for CM7 to download...


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, I'm just bored... and waiting for CM7 to download...

Click to collapse



CM is overrated  

vvvv here comes the mad horde vvvv


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> CM is overrated
> 
> vvvv here comes the mad horde vvvv

Click to collapse



you my friend, are somewhat autistic. i am booting cm 7.1 (final) from nightly 181. And it was stable the whole time. wm is dead, wp7 is dying. come to the dark side. we haz teh cookiez


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> CM is overrated
> 
> vvvv here comes the mad horde vvvv

Click to collapse



Yeah, I agree. I mean, the only thing it couldn't do is to Dominate the World, but then neither can any other ROM.

That's about CM7's only weaknesses, I think.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah, I agree. I mean, the only thing it couldn't do is to Dominate the World, but then neither can any other ROM.
> 
> That's about CM7's only weaknesses, I think.

Click to collapse



haha or make me pancakes. or shut my girlfriend up  but those features come in cm 8.2


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> haha or make me pancakes. or shut my girlfriend up  but those features come in cm 8.2

Click to collapse



no in call mute button?


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no in call mute button?

Click to collapse



when im with her.


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 10, 2011)

CM goes straight to ver 9, because honeycomb.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 10, 2011)

Goodmorning Mafia. Another sick night another day off work

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning Mafia. Another sick night another day off work
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Morning. Sick dd is sick. Tired watt is tired

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning. Sick dd is sick. Tired watt is tired
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



hey tired watt. How goes it?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm soo getting the, Nexus Prime and $#%&* IT WILL BE RELEASED WITH THE AWS BANDS, NEEDED FOR T-MO'S HSPA+ (42Mbps)
And good morning.....


Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## iynfynity (Oct 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> haha or make me pancakes. or shut my girlfriend up  but those features come in cm 8.2

Click to collapse



smack it to her face. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Oct 10, 2011)

Today my girlfriend and I have been together for four years!


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 10, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Today my girlfriend and I have been together for four years!

Click to collapse



She still gives you bacon?


----------



## RinZo (Oct 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> She still gives you bacon?

Click to collapse



so much bacon hahaha


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Today my girlfriend and I have been together for four years!

Click to collapse



happy anniversary 

hello again


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2011)

This week is gunna SUCK!!!!!!!!! Why can't it be over already? 

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## RinZo (Oct 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> happy anniversary
> 
> hello again

Click to collapse



Word up!  and thanks


----------



## TheRomMistress (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello my little poppets. Are we behaiving ourselves? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Hello my little poppets. Are we behaiving ourselves?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



maybe


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 10, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Hello my little poppets. Are we behaiving ourselves?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Will you whip anyone who says no?  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2011)

Ummmm, eeewww MTM.

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 10, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Hello my little poppets. Are we behaiving ourselves?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, the answer is yes. I'm too busy nursing my ORD to misbehave. And I have to nurse other peep's ORD too. I'm introducing someone to crackflashing, and I believe my sister will be joining the ranks soon...


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 10, 2011)

Om nom nom






Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

What did I miss? BD edit my name, it mustn't be on teh forums thanks you. TRIM, instead of checking in like a parent stop by and say hi 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the TP2 is HTC -_-
> 
> hoy

Click to collapse



It's old, out of date, and WAAAY behind when it comes to the technology that it has. It's not to say you should get rid of it...but you genuinely need a new phone. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## TheRomMistress (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What did I miss? BD edit my name, it mustn't be on teh forums thanks you. TRIM, instead of checking in like a parent stop by and say hi
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Didn't you see the part where I said "hello"? Ok let's try this again...

Hello lovely lady and gents of ot ...how is u today?

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Didn't you see the part where I said "hello"? Ok let's try this again...
> 
> Hello lovely lady and gents of ot ...how is u today?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nah I didn't see, I just woke up lol

How are you?  Splendid I hope? Why aren't there more pictures in the BBQ thread?! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It's old, out of date, and WAAAY behind when it comes to the technology that it has. It's not to say you should get rid of it...but you genuinely need a new phone.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



no i shouldn't i don't care if it was out dated, all i know is i don't have money to buy a new phone and  i barely use this one, why would i need a new one, it's still working great


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Haha

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Picture taken at restaurant 219 in Austin TX...good food and good wine

Click to collapse



Y u eat my phone  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Picture taken at restaurant 219 in Austin TX...good food and good wine

Click to collapse



Sounds good, but I'm thinking more so of the event and of peoples. 

@Husam, okay whatever floats your boat. I would just go in the record and say if you love your phone and feel there is no radon to get rid of it then there should also be no reason for you to insult Samsung because anything they make as of right now (or any other manufacturer) is better than your phone.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Honestly I figured this was going to be the case....you hispanics and Mexicans like to stick together.  lol jk

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sounds good, but I'm thinking more so of the event and of peoples.
> 
> @Husam, okay whatever floats your boat. I would just go in the record and say if you love your phone and feel there is no radon to get rid of it then there should also be no reason for you to insult Samsung because anything they make as of right now (or any other manufacturer) is better than your phone.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



lol, the reason i insult samsungs is because all of the devices i tried sucked hard, and they are always trying to copy other devices, blah blah blah... blah , blah,, ooh look a kitty


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, the reason i insult samsungs is because all of the devices i tried sucked hard, and they are always trying to copy other devices, blah blah blah... blah , blah,, ooh look a kitty

Click to collapse



I likes the kittehs! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Didn't you see the part where I said "hello"? Ok let's try this again...
> 
> Hello lovely lady and gents of ot ...how is u today?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm crappy, but thank you for asking..... I'm tired of my hospital treatments, IVs hurt,  I'm tired of drivers leaving jobs off their sheets (they get charged for the full job instead of the 70% they usually turn in.... I'm just tired and nameless don your name has been edited....

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Interesting to see that love-hate relationship you and Hussam have going on
> Bromance is in the air

Click to collapse



....go make sushi. -__-

@Hi Bd!  Thank you.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2011)

I guess I killed the thread.....  
Well, I'll be back later and just ignore everything I said above...too lazy to delete.

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Interesting to see that love-hate relationship you and Hussam have going on
> Bromance is in the air

Click to collapse



we all have to love the done, he can do things that you can't imagine to you, and he can ban you while being banned, just saying


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I guess I killed the thread.....
> Well, I'll be back later and just ignore everything I said above...too lazy to delete.
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



You didn't  I hope you feel better. I really do.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> ....go make sushi. -__-
> 
> @Hi Bd!  Thank you.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Hi #$%&* what's up?

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi #$%&* what's up?
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



You're using the xda premium app aren't you? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

no, apparently she's using a big phone


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You're using the xda premium app aren't you?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I've had the premium app since it was released in the market. Why?

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, apparently she's using a big phone

Click to collapse



Husam, DONT MAKE ME THROW THINGS....even though my arm hurts....my aim is still deadly. 

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, apparently she's using a big phone

Click to collapse



Oh emm gee! I wants.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hi
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Hey Cam  How goes it? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've had the premium app since it was released in the market. Why?
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



Because it sucks. You don't see posts when they gets updated in a thread and it's poo.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Because it sucks. You don't see posts when they gets updated in a thread and it's poo.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



That's not true. I haz no problems whatsoever....

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hi
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Hiya

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Husam, DONT MAKE ME THROW THINGS....even though my arm hurts....my aim is still deadly.
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse








btw, alt+W checks the quote thingy in when you click quick reply, then atl+s to post,
xda... making people lazy since 2003


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's not true. I haz no problems whatsoever....
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



>_> Then why did you think you killed the thread when I said hi before you posted that...? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2011)

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hiya
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse





-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



Lmao! I like that, I like that. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> >_> Then why did you think you killed the thread when I said hi before you posted that...?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Because  I ferget to hit refresh sometimes......

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



Haha

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lmao! I like that, I like that.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



It was Pipsqeaks idea 

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



Galaxy Tab 10.1 is a big phone 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 10, 2011)

Nasty coffee is nasty

View attachment 745646

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It was Pipsqeaks idea
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak, making awesome memes since 2000...?

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It was Pipsqeaks idea
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



lmao, nice one


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2011)

Crap....another hour and I has to get ready fer work at Ada's..... 

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Pipsqueak, making awesome memes since 2000...?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak....making awesome memes since July, 2009!! 

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey Error, change my position to "Roflcopter pilot"  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Nasty coffee is nasty
> 
> View attachment 745646
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



You should try mine.... I makes AMAZING coffee....  

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Crap....another hour and I has to get ready fer work at Ada's.....
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



What's Ada's? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hey Error, change my position to "Roflcopter pilot"
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



You should give Pipsqueak the title " Awesome Meme Maker fer Da Mafia" She still doesn't know why She isn't listed....heck, She even has a thread dedicated to her.

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What's Ada's?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



The downtown office for the cab "consortium" I work for.
Uptown: General/Reserve A Ride
Downtown: Ada's
West: Dover office (part of Reserve A Ride technically < Reserve A Ride handles big limo jobs like airport ride for executives, proms, weddings....ect) 
I'm sort of a supervisor/ general manager and I have the ability to make dicisions/run all parts of the company, only Ray the owner is above me.... 
It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You should give Pipsqueak the title " Awesome Meme Maker fer Da Mafia" She still doesn't know why She isn't listed....heck, She even has a thread dedicated to her.
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



We have a lot of awesome meme makers, that title is very broad as many people have the possibility of having that title.

And she can get another title...

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Thanks  Also, I can't believe nobody thanked the first post  Well, I did now  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Galaxy Tab 10.1 is a big phone
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Not mines....its wife eyes ONLY! No telephony parts whatsoever

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Thanks  Also, I can't believe nobody thanked the first post  Well, I did now
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Why thank it?  What's your reasoning? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> We have a lot of awesome meme makers, that title is very broad as many people have the possibility of having that title.
> 
> And she can get another title...
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Fine. She should be the flying bomber then.....

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not mines....its wife eyes ONLY! No telephony parts whatsoever
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



Wfie eyes! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why thank it?  What's your reasoning?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



For teh lulz  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 10, 2011)

Crappy blackberry is crappy. Wont even boot. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 10, 2011)

Damn, I just remembered I got lots of lol pics on my Dropbox  I shall post some of them here 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Wfie eyes!
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Yeah! I HAZ TEH WIFE EYES! 

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Damn, I just remembered I got lots of lol pics on my Dropbox  I shall post some of them here
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Yaaaaaaaaaaaay! Happy pikturs! Me gusta! 

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaay! Happy pikturs! Me gusta!
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



I would post all of them, but it's hard and I would get accused of spamming  But anyway, maybe I'll post them in the image thread later  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 10, 2011)

See the image thread  Lmao  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 10, 2011)

One.. Whole.. Million

http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/10/apple-iphone-4s-pre-orders-exceed-one-million-in-first-24-hours/

Holy crap


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> One.. Whole.. Million
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/10/apple-iphone-4s-pre-orders-exceed-one-million-in-first-24-hours/
> 
> Holy crap

Click to collapse



That's a million stupid people RIGHT THERE. The world is, going to hell in a handbasket....

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 10, 2011)

Dave is online  Long names list in 3, 2, 1...

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello:
BD
David 
Error
Max
Anyone else that is lurking or i did not list and will say hi to you when you post  


My slacker radio subscription cancelled itself 

First i got an email saying that my credit card was declined and that was understandable at the time as i had very little limit on it but now i have lots on it and it declined again 

and they cancelled my subscription 

Now im not even going to sign up again because of that also it will save me 120 bucks a year


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's a million stupid people RIGHT THERE. The world is, going to hell in a handbasket....
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



XD Lmao  

But wow, I mean, They make what, £200 profit on each sold, Atleast, so that's £200,000,000 over night, Dayum, That is extremely impressive,


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> BD
> David
> Error
> ...

Click to collapse



That list wasn't so long. Son, I'm disappointed  
Edit: Also, 2012 posts   

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> That list wasn't so long. Son, I'm disappointed
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



ya well im getting older and lazier LOL

my b-day is around the corner and ill be 24


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> BD
> David
> Error
> ...

Click to collapse



UNlucky dude  


idavid_ said:


> That list wasn't so long. Son, I'm disappointed
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



XDXD






---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> ya well im getting older and lazier LOL
> 
> my b-day is around the corner and ill be 24

Click to collapse



Congrats   When?


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 10, 2011)

Dead thread... Maybe I should post moar pics? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> This is my answer to that statement

Click to collapse



Those hills look like boobs 

and the cows are going to get fresh milk from them 

LMAO!!

JK


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Those hills look like boobs
> 
> and the cows are going to get fresh milk from them
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



These are sheep, not cows  Fail! Lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> These are sheep, not cows  Fail! Lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



too small of a pic


----------



## iynfynity (Oct 10, 2011)

Does a sheep know she's a sheep?


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm posting from a crackberry for the lulz


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Boobs..milk!!??? what the..?
> Are you 7 years old??
> 
> These are sheep just like those million peeps ordering the ISame

Click to collapse



no just trying to be funny 

LULZ


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 10, 2011)

Umm,... Which one of these to make? 

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/3842/baked-raspberry-cheesecake
http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/3725/raspberry-and-milk-chocolate-cheesecake
http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/77602/white-chocolate-and-ricotta-cheesecake
http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1578633/vanilla-blueberry-cheesecake


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Umm,... Which one of these to make?
> 
> http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/3842/baked-raspberry-cheesecake
> http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/3725/raspberry-and-milk-chocolate-cheesecake
> ...

Click to collapse



Shall i look it up on the crackberry?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Shall i look it up on the crackberry?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



XD Who's berry is it?


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Who's berry is it?

Click to collapse



My girlfriends sisters old curve. I kinda like it except its not a touchscreen


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My girlfriends sisters old curve. I kinda like it except its not a touchscreen

Click to collapse



Fair enough


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My girlfriends sisters old curve. I kinda like it except its not a touchscreen

Click to collapse












-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Fair enough

Click to collapse



And the fact that I'd midd android WAY too much


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



You have those pics ready at a moments notice don't you?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> And the fact that I'd midd android WAY too much

Click to collapse



Okay, you're allowed posting privileges again.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> http://tapatalk.com/mu/43fca05c-48b1-ff9c.jpg[/IMG]
> http://tapatalk.com/mu/43fca05c-488b-8a42.jpg
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You have those pics ready at a moments notice don't you?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



YUS! When the situation arises, the pics are ready for action! Besides, it's easy to upload them when they're saved in your gallery 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You want a samsuck. Shut up.
> 
> 10 angry blackberry characters

Click to collapse



You like blackberry, at least I'm still devote to Android, traitorous prostitute!  lol jk 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You like blackberry, at least I'm still devote to Android, traitorous prostitute!  lol jk
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I'd be using this if I hadn't found android


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I'd be using this if I hadn't found android

Click to collapse



You still have eyes for another....swine 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey watt 

Guys awesome song from breaking bad:


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You still have eyes for another....swine
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



And how should you feel? Lusting after the sgs2 when you have a perfectly good phone in your damn hand! I was saying had I simply not found android, I'd be using this over ios.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> And how should you feel? Lusting after the sgs2 when you have a perfectly good phone in your damn hand! I was saying had I simply not found android, I'd be using this over ios.

Click to collapse



I need moar power! 







-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey watt
> 
> Guys awesome song from breaking bad:

Click to collapse



Ey Dave 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I need moar power!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you need to do that little bit faster? In all seriousness, I'm keeping my incredible til it dies an epic death.

Hi david


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Ey Dave
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I'm running out of shows to watch 

Breaking bad is over til season 5..
Weeds is over
True Blood Over 

Dexter and a few other shows are all i got for now


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What do you need to do that little bit faster? In all seriousness, I'm keeping my incredible til it dies an epic death.
> 
> Hi david

Click to collapse



I has the money to do it, why should I not do it? I want better performance, a better screen, a better stuffs.  

I am not devote to a specific device, just the OS.

@Dave, time to play online games? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I has the money to do it, why should I not do it? I want better performance, a better screen, a better stuffs.
> 
> I am not devote to a specific device, just the OS.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ya back to playing halo and Red Dead Redemption


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm making chese cake tomoorow, Sorry for no nyan cke btw


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm making chese cake tomoorow, Sorry for no nyan cke btw

Click to collapse



What kinda cheesecake?! 

@Dave, those are good games 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What kinda cheesecake?!
> 
> @Dave, those are good games
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1578633/vanilla-blueberry-cheesecake

But I had no blueberryies, So raspberrys, and some other things have been 'adapted' Im an awful cook


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1578633/vanilla-blueberry-cheesecake
> 
> But I had no blueberryies, So raspberrys, and some other things have been 'adapted' Im an awful cook

Click to collapse



I love raspberries.  Delicious.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I love raspberries.  Delicious.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Cheers  Also I haven't been on SK for a while


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Cheers  Also I haven't been on SK for a while

Click to collapse



When can you get on? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> When can you get on?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Tomorrow hopefully,  Need to re-downlaod


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Tomorrow hopefully,  Need to re-downlaod

Click to collapse



Re-download? Oh! Yeah, you installed w7, don't you? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Re-download? Oh! Yeah, you installed w7, don't you?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Yepp  Still haven't got it back to normal yet  But it has stopeed randomly freezing which is good


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yepp  Still haven't got it back to normal yet  But it has stopeed randomly freezing which is good

Click to collapse



How did you screw up your computer? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> @Dave, those are good games

Click to collapse



yep i know i only play the good games  



I_am_Error said:


> I love raspberries.  Delicious.
> 
> -

Click to collapse



blackberries is where its at 


@Max
MMMMMM Cheesecake


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> yep i know i only play the good games
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're so wrong. Raspberries. 

Are you sure? Do you play Pac Man? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You're so wrong. Raspberries.
> 
> Are you sure? Do you play Pac Man?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



yep and that is a great game


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> yep and that is a great game

Click to collapse



Then you're okay with me. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Then you're okay with me.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



when have i not been okay with you


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> when have i not been okay with you

Click to collapse



...I'd rather not talk about this. Don't want to make things awkward...

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> ...I'd rather not talk about this. Don't want to make things awkward...
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



mmmmmmmkay


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2011)

Crappy, annoying work is crappy and annoying....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> yep i know i only play the good games
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XDXD 

Anyway im off for a lil guys  I'll talk tomorow


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> mmmmmmmkay

Click to collapse



I don't think I've really had any awkward moments or times I wasn't okay with a fellow mafia member....well, there was this one time....

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XDXD
> 
> Anyway im off for a lil guys  I'll talk tomorow

Click to collapse



Adios! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XDXD
> 
> Anyway im off for a lil guys  I'll talk tomorow

Click to collapse



cya...................


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

good night guys


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good night guys

Click to collapse



so now u post in here 

anyway night!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2011)

G'night Husam
Bye Maxey
Hi everybody else.....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> G'night Husam
> Bye Maxey
> Hi everybody else.....

Click to collapse



Just

you,me,david and error... 

and some lurkers.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Just
> 
> you,me,david and error...
> 
> and some lurkers.

Click to collapse



Since I'm supposed to be working (and obviously not) you can consider me a lurker....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey everyone

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 11, 2011)

Bug flew down meh thriat

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Do you guys want to meet the XDA crew that attended the BBQ??
> 
> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/experiences-of-the-android-bbq-2011/

Click to collapse



I see M_T_M! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> No you don't

Click to collapse



Why do you try to be so mysterious


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> No you don't

Click to collapse



Mis testículos I don't. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Regardless of your Spanish expression citing that lower appendix...there's no way you know which one am I, Dominico

Click to collapse



I know EXACTLY which one you are. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I know EXACTLY which one you are.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



What one you thinking Don?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 11, 2011)

I have seen his face and not even the searing fires of this hell flu have erased it from my mind, so I can confirm your suspicion

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> What one you thinking Don?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



The one next to Orb (Señor Salsa).  

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Pics or you are high on valium

Click to collapse



Provided by you:







-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The one next to Orb (Señor Salsa).
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Ci, that is him. In his prepy plead shorts nd all. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ci, that is him. In his prepy plead shorts nd all.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Looking like he owns the place. He's short compared to Señor Salsa.






-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol Looking like he owns the place. He's short compared to Señor Salsa lol
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



What runs though his mind, day nd night, "I'm da baws!" 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Looking like he owns the place. He's short compared to Señor Salsa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Also trim looks way shorter.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Also trim looks way shorter.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



TRIM IS way shorter lol  Her shortness is compensated by her whip.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Good looking feller indeed

Click to collapse



And modest too  

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 11, 2011)

Morning guys


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning guys

Click to collapse



Morning! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 11, 2011)

1. Check this out: http://afterfall-universe.com/en/index/splash
2. I also donated USD5 to CM team. Fulfilling a personal promise to myself.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 1. Check this out: http://afterfall-universe.com/en/index/splash
> 2. I also donated USD5 to CM team. Fulfilling a personal promise to myself.

Click to collapse



What a bizarre yet awesome sales tactic. "If we don't get 1,000,000 pre orders we donate ever $ to charity." lol what

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 1. Check this out: http://afterfall-universe.com/en/index/splash
> 2. I also donated USD5 to CM team. Fulfilling a personal promise to myself.

Click to collapse



So...the game is only $1?

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So...the game is only $1?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Apparently. It looks ok. Kind of dead space meets post apocalyptic 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 11, 2011)

Also I think I might have made a mistake... I had successfully shut my ex out of my life, finally gotten over her, she would text every now and then asking why I wouldn't be her friend any more. And now I just told her to call me if she wanted to talk...

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 11, 2011)

And now she is gunna call me in like 15mins. Anyone else here to tell me what a idiot I am?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> And now she is gunna call me in like 15mins. Anyone else here to tell me what a idiot I am?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



No. I'm in the same boat as you. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No. I'm in the same boat as you.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Why pour salt in old wounds right?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Why pour salt in old wounds right?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Because the salt brings back old memories that we are rather fond of. If we could have it like it once was, we would. Me and you are hoping that we could have that same feeling back.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Because the salt brings back old memories that we are rather fond of. If we could have it like it once was, we would. Me and you are hoping that we could have that same feeling back.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Even though we know we are better of without it all masochists we be

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Even though we know we are better of without it all masochists we be
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



This reminds of sk 

I don't think it's masochism, I think it's partial stupidity.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> This reminds of sk
> 
> I don't think it's masochism, I think it's partial stupidity.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Shhhh, masochism sounds better also, You just made the 11100 post who will get the 11111 post?
And yesh, I miss the good old sk days. You still on often? I should play again.lol. 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 11, 2011)

Talking too much with your ex is NOT good.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 11, 2011)

Ik Sakai, ik. But I do stupid things sometimes. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Shhhh, masochism sounds better also, You just made the 11100 post who will get the 11111 post?
> And yesh, I miss the good old sk days. You still on often? I should play again.lol.
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeah, but it's just retardation. 

I don't know, probably Husam or Sakai...?

Yeah, I'm still on often. Usually around 8:30 - ? Lol

@Sakai, yeah but it's difficult to not do it sometimes.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 11, 2011)

I was too close with my ex, so when we broke up she was crushed and didn't want to talk to me coz it hurt too much for her. It was good because we observed the distance so I didn't relapse. 

^Yes, I used the word relapse.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

See, it's difficult for me. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 11, 2011)

Just observe the boundaries. She might be lovely and all that, but in the end, the relationship ended for a reason, and if it's a good reason, then leave it at that.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Just observe the boundaries. She might be lovely and all that, but in the end, the relationship ended for a reason, and if it's a good reason, then leave it at that.

Click to collapse



Yus yus, I'm fully aware of this. Yeah...kinda like that. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 11, 2011)

Goodnight guys. I told her to not bother calling tonight cuz I was sick nd needed sleep. Crises averted for one night.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodnight guys. I told her to not bother calling tonight cuz I was sick nd needed sleep. Crises averted for one night.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Crisis averted? Far far from it...>_> But night dude.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm heading to sleep too. Goodnight.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm heading to sleep too. Goodnight.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



And you stole the 11111th post with that. Good job dude
Oh, and I know the crisis is not averted, but maybe I can explain to her why I stopped talking to her and why it's for the better
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 11, 2011)

Night guys.


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 11, 2011)

I found AT&T's unreleased advert!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> I found AT&T's unreleased advert!

Click to collapse



Oh my god  Such a tasty phone. But it would never be released to at&t, it already has the iBanana, and too good for our far superior banana phone. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 11, 2011)

Fsk, I tried watching without sound. Brainfart and I died.

Also, Rage by id-Software brings a new meaning to game Rage-quit.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Fsk, I tried watching without sound. Brainfart and I died.
> 
> Also, Rage by id-Software brings a new meaning to game Rage-quit.

Click to collapse



Ohhh! Have you been playing Rage? How is it?  

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Ohhh! Have you been playing Rage? How is it?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Lesson to be learned:

Just because a game was all the rage on gaming forums, doesn't mean it's good. At least until the first patch.

Game itself is about 16GB, and then they loaded a 1GB patch yesterday. It was launched over the weekend on the PC.

It's **** like this that makes me weep as a PC gamer. It's like they are saying a big FVCK YOU, gamer!

The textures were bonked, when you look around it seems to shift a lot, frame rate never got above 30 causing near massive headache (look, I lowered the setting to 1600x900, and if a fsking game couldn't gimme decent frames at that setting, FVCK YOU!).



TL;DR - get the patch.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

Holy crap! 16gb!? Man....my hard drive is aching just thinking about it.  On a plus side, I'll be getting my remaining amount of money that I needed for my phone. 

But overall, how is the overall game play of rage? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 11, 2011)

There or thereabouts. I remembered a split archive, four files, 4GB for the first three. I wanted to wait for the download, but then I gave up and slept. IT could be as low as 13GB, but still...


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> There or thereabouts. I remembered a split archive, four files, 4GB for the first three. I wanted to wait for the download, but then I gave up and slept. IT could be as low as 13GB, but still...

Click to collapse



Regardless, that's a large file.. Most games I've acquired by means other than purchase tended to be about 9GB tops. Then maybe 558mb patches, but still.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, you get what I mean, so...

Anyway, I'm gonna taeke one of the office's mice home. Lost my USB mouse and the wireless one is wonky.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, you get what I mean, so...
> 
> Anyway, I'm gonna taeke one of the office's mice home. Lost my USB mouse and the wireless one is wonky.

Click to collapse



I have my sexay gaming mouse... I tend not to use the wireless things because they can be wonky, specially if the batteries are dying. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 11, 2011)

Couldn't make myself buy a gaming mouse. I just use a few clicks, so... I can't justify the expense.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Couldn't make myself buy a gaming mouse. I just use a few clicks, so... I can't justify the expense.

Click to collapse



I got it for my b-day so I'm without sin. Lol  

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 11, 2011)

Heh. Good fer you. I have to pay for everything I own, so everything needs to have a justified expense.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 11, 2011)

Goodmorning lad's, how are you today?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Oct 11, 2011)

herro there


----------



## Archer (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## ajrty33 (Oct 11, 2011)

Haha

Sent from my wildheroc using XDA App


----------



## ajrty33 (Oct 11, 2011)

It really upsets me when people don't move over for emergency vehicles.

Sent from my wildheroc using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

ajrty33 said:


> Ok ...number 10
> 
> Sent from my wildheroc using XDA App

Click to collapse



Gtfo of here. I don't want to see you spamming my thread again. If you come to talk, that's cool but I will not tolerate 10 post spammers.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Like a baws
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Hey DD, what's poppin'? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## ajrty33 (Oct 11, 2011)

I apologize. It'll never happen again.

Sent from my wildheroc using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

ajrty33 said:


> I apologize. It'll never happen again.
> 
> Sent from my wildheroc using XDA App

Click to collapse



Alright, that's good. I understand you're eager to post in the dev section, but I won't accept the tps (ten post spammers). You could have even came in and just said random stuff about life, but not about 10 posts.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey DD, what's poppin'?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I'm finally better how bout you? You said you where sick a little while ago

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'm finally better how bout you? You said you where sick a little while ago
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Still feeling a little poor. I think that I may be getting better but I feel crappy nonetheless.  Good to hear that you're better.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning lad's, how are you today?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Nitpicky as usual about grammar and punctuation. 

-1 for inappropriate use of apostrophe. How dare you? HOW DARE YOU?


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nitpicky as usual about grammar and punctuation.
> 
> -1 for inappropriate use of apostrophe. How dare you? HOW DARE YOU?

Click to collapse









Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Grazi 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Grazi
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Morning 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 11, 2011)

http://www.humblebundle.com/

^support your indie devs, boys.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 11, 2011)

View attachment 746632
One of my brothers shirt designs 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nitpicky as usual about grammar and punctuation.
> 
> -1 for inappropriate use of apostrophe. How dare you? HOW DARE YOU?

Click to collapse



Twas autocorrect and laziness. I swear

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Still feeling a little poor. I think that I may be getting better but I feel crappy nonetheless.  Good to hear that you're better.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Thanks bro. Nd hope you feel chipper as a chipmunk soon.bahaha. I'm lame

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Thanks bro. Nd hope you feel chipper as a chipmunk soon.bahaha. I'm lame
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



That's extremely lame xD But I'll feel more chipper than a woodchuck if I get my check today.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 11, 2011)

OMGLOLROFLMAOWTFBBQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FISHEO3gsM&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Twas autocorrect and laziness. I swear
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Alright, but don't make me swear at you.

G'nite everyone.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello:
DD
Sakai
Error
Max
Husam
Watt
@David (Hope u like my long list today )
Dexter
M_T_M
TRM (Haven't seen her post here in awhile )
Rinzo
BD

Any Lurkers or people who just pop in at different times.
Anyone i missed.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> DD
> Sakai
> Error
> ...

Click to collapse



hey dave what's up?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi guys,  cheapest airplane ticket to Peru with return flight $927

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey dave what's up?

Click to collapse



Not much..

I have a bunch of hw to do tonight 

Also im annoyed with hulu and slacker radio.

for declining my credit card when i have plenty of money to pay for my subscriptions and making me reenter the same credit card information and hulu finally accepting it 

Because of this im not signing up for slacker premium any more so they lost my business and lost 120 bucks a year from me


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You people need to read this and do the "deed"...NAO!!
> http://www.xda-developers.com/announcements/own-the-xda-banner-from-the-big-android-bbq/
> Also....que pasa??

Click to collapse



Too pricy for me...


----------



## husam666 (Oct 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Not much..
> 
> I have a bunch of hw to do tonight
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I love this pic

Click to collapse




Yes its a nice pic and an awesome banner but way out of my budget just for banner.

102 bucks!!!!!!!!!!!! 

BTW u in that pic?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Err...I thought we had this discussion yesterday..we did not?

Click to collapse



ya but we never finished and had an answer.. u just kinda left..


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> you are the one that guessed

Click to collapse



yes the black shirt guy next to the girl, next to orb and that other girl


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello guys! 

First day in school today... And 3 freaking hours of stereometry for breakfast  but also 1 hour of nice mechanic 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> First day in school today... And 3 freaking hours of stereometry for breakfast  but also 1 hour of nice mechanic
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats cool 

I have a bunch of hw tonight for my 2 classes


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Thats cool
> 
> I have a bunch of hw tonight for my 2 classes

Click to collapse



Haha I've got 0 
See today was the first day... So no homework  
Generally most of this week will be sloow and easy. I'm afraid when the full schedule starts.... Everyday 8.45-17.00  plus the hw .... God! I hate waking up at 7 am 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2011)

I just signed up for photobucket a few days ago and love it!!!

The app is great it does multiple uploads and now i can post more pics on my facebook with ease


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I just signed up for photobucket a few days ago and love it!!!
> 
> The app is great it does multiple uploads and now i can post more pics on my facebook with ease

Click to collapse



DAVID RULES! phew... I just had to get that off my chest...


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I just signed up for photobucket a few days ago and love it!!!
> 
> The app is great it does multiple uploads and now i can post more pics on my facebook with ease

Click to collapse



Nice to hear it works for you  
Unfortunately it doesnt work with me... See I have some gigs of free online data storage such as box.net and dropbox, but I barely use them... I don't know why, but i just can't get used to them XD

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> DAVID RULES! phew... I just had to get that off my chest...

Click to collapse



ok...................

LOL

---------- Post added at 11:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 AM ----------




dexter93 said:


> Nice to hear it works for you
> Unfortunately it doesnt work with me... See I have some gigs of free online data storage such as box.net and dropbox, but I barely use them... I don't know why, but i just can't get used to them XD
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse




i use dropbox a lot to share files... the box account i don't really use as it doesn't have the same features of dropbox without paying but i have 50gb from that guy that was giving them out


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

The end is nigh! My check, it be high! My phone, it be arriving in my hands when the sun will arise 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The end is nigh! My check, it be high! My phone, it be arriving in my hands when the sun will arise
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Y ur check high?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Y ur check high?

Click to collapse



I don't know, I was thinking of something to rhyme lol I'm getting my Samsung Galaxy S II, as soon as that sucker is released.  Then I'll be part of the big boys with awesome phones. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I don't know, I was thinking of something to rhyme lol I'm getting my Samsung Galaxy S II, as soon as that sucker is released.  Then I'll be part of the big boys with awesome phones.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



cool 

i just uploaded 268 pictures off my phone to photobucket 

Now i have to sort and label them  

which is going to suck


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> cool
> 
> i just uploaded 268 pictures off my phone to photobucket
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're going to love that  I think I may need to organize my photos too... 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You're going to love that  I think I may need to organize my photos too...
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



organizing photos shouldn't be so much work


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> organizing photos shouldn't be so much work

Click to collapse



Photobucket should do it for you automatically...then us lazy computer slobs won't need to strain our minds deciding what photo goes where 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Photobucket should do it for you automatically...then us lazy computer slobs won't need to strain our minds deciding what photo goes where
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



i know 

well got 98 sorted all ready as they all went in my kittie album


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i know
> 
> well got 98 sorted all ready as they all went in my kittie album

Click to collapse



You should have an xda album.  You know, for those photos you KNOW you spam xda with. 

Por ejemplo:






-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> that's me indeed...nice to make your acquaintance
> 
> In other news......I still rule over you people

Click to collapse



Not over me. We be on mutual levels of awesomeness. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You should have an xda album.  You know, for those photos you KNOW you spam xda with.
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



maybe i will 

im on album 3 already after sorting its on to labeling 

thats where it takes all the time


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Photobucket should do it for you automatically...then us lazy computer slobs won't need to strain our minds deciding what photo goes where
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



U jelly?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> U jelly?

Click to collapse



No. Because we're talking about photobucket...

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No. Because we're talking about photobucket...
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



 Damn.. I need to read more closley


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn.. I need to read more closley

Click to collapse



Hey max


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn.. I need to read more closley

Click to collapse



Yes, yes you do.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey David  

---------- Post added at 08:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Yes, yes you do.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Okay dude, Hey btw


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 11, 2011)

Super epic win (already posted, but nobody noticed, foreveralone.jpg)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyzpjEuAjcw&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Super epic win (already posted, but nobody noticed, foreveralone.jpg)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyzpjEuAjcw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



not available for my country


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey David
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Maxey! How's school? How's life? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> not available for my country

Click to collapse



+1

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> not available for my country

Click to collapse



Are you from Narnia?? Lol
But seriously, WTF? I'll find another one, brb

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Are you from Narnia?? Lol
> But seriously, WTF? I'll find another one, brb
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



The US of A my good friend.  Although, Narnia would be much more exciting lol

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The US of A my good friend.  Although, Narnia would be much more exciting lol
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Ik ik, jk 
Here is the other one, it's even better than the one I first posted, lmao
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whuwbyBtwqY&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ik ik, jk
> Here is the other one, it's even better than the one I first posted, lmao
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whuwbyBtwqY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



I find no humor in this....

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2011)

@Error where is the rename photo option on photobucket? 

I click edit but that takes me to a full editor? Is it an option in there?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 11, 2011)

Not bad[ I guess  cheers 

Fir you? 

QUOTE=I_am_Error;18330373]Hey Maxey! How's school? How's life? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-[/QUOTE]



Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I find no humor in this....
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Damn... Did you watch the whole thing?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2011)

Face Palm * to myself i totally didnt see the link to click to change title 

IM BLIND!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not bad[ I guess  cheers
> 
> Fir you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I gets phones soons....drooling with impatience I am. Talking like Yoda, I must stop.

@David...yes.

@Dave, noob. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App[/QUOTE]



-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 11, 2011)

Hmm... Maybe I should create a thread about it...  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hmm... Maybe I should create a thread about it...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Maybe, or....find humor in things more humorous.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Maybe, or....find humor in things more humorous.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



The first time I've seen it, I was dying, lol...  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> The first time I've seen it, I was dying, lol...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Why?  I want to understand! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why?  I want to understand!
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Idk, I thought it was hilarious (I still do). Is it just me? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Idk, I thought it was hilarious (I still do). Is it just me?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



But WHY do you think it's funny? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> But WHY do you think it's funny?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



It's so bad it's funny? I can't explain  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> It's so bad it's funny? I can't explain
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Eh...to me it's so bad, why am I wasting my time watching it? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Eh...to me it's so bad, why am I wasting my time watching it?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I hope you know it's fake... Right? Lol 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I hope you know it's fake... Right? Lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Yus 

My spoon is too big, you know that right? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yus
> 
> My spoon is too big, you know that right?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I was asking because some people don't realize, lol (hexafacepalm.jpg)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I was asking because some people don't realize, lol (hexafacepalm.jpg)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Some people (most people), are stupid. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> THIS:

Click to collapse



That is a true mind frag. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> THIS:

Click to collapse



LULZZZZZ 

That is a mind F*ck........

Mad props to the person that did the editing and craziness


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> THIS:

Click to collapse



That guy was tripping really hard when he made this   

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



I like that one, it's awesome. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



same guy? 

Also those spyders and the lines drawn for the creation of cows were crazy


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



I want to sleep!!  
Having said that, good night

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I want to sleep!!
> Having said that, good night
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



night,,,,,,,,


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 11, 2011)

I haz teh 4geebeez
View attachment 747093

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I haz teh 4geebeez
> View attachment 747093
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



watt?!?!? omgrofl!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

Guys, who thinks this is awesome besides me?:







-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2011)

NEW AVATAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


My other kitty


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> NEW AVATAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> My other kitty

Click to collapse



Answer my post! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Answer my post!
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



i think its kinda 4th grade  

and is now gay......


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i think its kinda 4th grade
> 
> and is now gay......

Click to collapse



So? I wouldn't wear it, I just think it's awesome 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So? I wouldn't wear it, I just think it's awesome
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



stop lying u know u would so wear it........


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> stop lying u know u would so wear it........

Click to collapse



No, I wouldn't look right in all yellow...too bright. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No, I wouldn't look right in all yellow...too bright.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



uh huh.............


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> uh huh.............

Click to collapse



Stop being homo  I get my phone tomorrow!!!!!! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Stop being homo  I get my phone tomorrow!!!!!!
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



good for u.......

Tommorow i have lots of hw due


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> good for u.......
> 
> Tommorow i have lots of hw due

Click to collapse



Good for u.......

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Good for u.......
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



no not good for me


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Good for u.......
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse





-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> no not good for me

Click to collapse



I know  I was just mocking you lol

What homework do you have to do? 

@Cam, hi! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I know  I was just mocking you lol
> 
> What homework do you have to do?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have to prepare to interview someone from the newspaper AZ Daily Star and some computer hw...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 12, 2011)

Gentlemen. How goes it?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I have to prepare to interview someone from the newspaper AZ Daily Star and some computer hw...

Click to collapse



What computer homework? 

And interviews are easy. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Gentlemen. How goes it?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Excited, it goes.  

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What computer homework?
> 
> And interviews are easy.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Make a flier using paint and look up some simple computer terms and what not..

computer stuff i don't worry about...


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Make a flier using paint and look up some simple computer terms and what not..
> 
> computer stuff i don't worry about...

Click to collapse



Does the flier have to be pretty? And how will they know you did it in paint? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Does the flier have to be pretty? And how will they know you did it in paint?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



screen shots....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Excited, it goes.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Ahh, you nd your new phone my phone will go when I dies!

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ballzinis

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> screen shots....

Click to collapse



Bs. Just maker a flier using another program then copy and paste that into paint...bam! Flier done in paint lol

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Bs. Just maker a flier using another program then copy and paste that into paint...bam! Flier done in paint lol
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



well maybe.. ill have to look on how detailed it really is, i think it is a really basic flier...


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> well maybe.. ill have to look on how detailed it really is, i think it is a really basic flier...

Click to collapse



Lol impress them...tell them you did it all in paint  

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol impress them...tell them you did it all in paint
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



lol

ya....


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> lol
> 
> ya....

Click to collapse



Technically...you won't be lying. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 12, 2011)

Whats everyone up to?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Whats everyone up to?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Eating, waiting for tomorrow to come. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Eating, waiting for tomorrow to come.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I'm working not waiting for tomorrow to come  

I'm waiting for Thursday to come


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I'm working not waiting for tomorrow to come
> 
> I'm waiting for Thursday to come

Click to collapse



I'm waiting for my girlfriend to....never mind, I'm going to stop before I get in trouble lol

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm waiting for my girlfriend to....never mind, I'm going to stop before I get in trouble lol
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Hold up. Inform me in a text.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm waiting for my girlfriend to....never mind, I'm going to stop before I get in trouble lol
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



LOL i see where u where going......


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hold up. Inform me in a text.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Don't tell me that flew right over your head?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Don't tell me that flew right over your head?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Lmao oh innocent Cam. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lmao oh innocent Cam.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



No. The girlfriend thing? I didn't know!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> No. The girlfriend thing? I didn't know!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



....xD lmao! You still don't get it? It's okay...it's okay 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2011)

I can't believe a 64gb iphone 4s is 850 bucks 

My 64gb ipod was only 400..

Rip off and you cant get any instant rebates on sprint.. 

Stupid..

Seriously!!!!!'

@Iphone Fans....

Y U No get with the program and just get an android phone? 

Faster better, some have keyboards for texting most of the same apps are there. and when there is new devices out for android they always have nice new hardware besisides a new camera. 

Stupid Iphone 4s!!!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> ....xD lmao! You still don't get it? It's okay...it's okay
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Text me!!!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> that's me indeed...nice to make your acquaintance
> 
> In other news......I still rule over you people

Click to collapse



Not over me.... I'm owned by a parakeet..... 

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2011)

Horrible week half over! 
Sparky went out with His brother Jimmy to the Elk's club... 

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 12, 2011)

Morning guys. I see BD and watt and error... anyone I missed, please chime in.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning guys. I see BD and watt and error... anyone I missed, please chime in.

Click to collapse



Hi Sky! Hi BD! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hi Sky! Hi BD!
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Somebody is in a good mood to day.

I'm going back to CM nightlies, but I'm considering MIUI. Should I?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Somebody is in a good mood to day.
> 
> I'm going back to CM nightlies, but I'm considering MIUI. Should I?

Click to collapse



That's because I'm getting something amazing tomorrow  And cm nightlies on the sgs 2 or desire? 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 12, 2011)

SGS2. Desire is with my sister. It's already on nightlies. 

Thing now is SGS2 vs. MIUI.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> SGS2. Desire is with my sister. It's already on nightlies.
> 
> Thing now is SGS2 vs. MIUI.

Click to collapse



PERSONALLY...I don't like MIUI...too ios-esque.  I don't know, I'd stick with cm.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 12, 2011)

+1 on the iOS thing, but... I really liked the file browser. 

And now that I've finally fixed the video playback issue, I really wanna try using MIUI as a daily driver. It's much easier to theme, btw.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> +1 on the iOS thing, but... I really liked the file browser.
> 
> And now that I've finally fixed the video playback issue, I really wanna try using MIUI as a daily driver. It's much easier to theme, btw.

Click to collapse



Meh, I know but it's still no reason to use it. I've used it before on my HD2...I don't like it 

Honestly though...I think I might stay with TW for a bit.  We'll see. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Meh, I know but it's still no reason to use it. I've used it before on my HD2...I don't like it
> 
> Honestly though...I think I might stay with TW for a bit.  We'll see.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



TW is boooooring.

I need something prettier... Gotta impress the ladies with the smooth stuff. 

Do enough and I might convince them that I have the dev version of the iPhone 5


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> TW is boooooring.
> 
> I need something prettier... Gotta impress the ladies with the smooth stuff.
> 
> Do enough and I might convince them that I have the dev version of the iPhone 5

Click to collapse



I haven't used it so I'll be the decider of that. 

I don't even see a Dev section for my phone yet so... We'll see how this goes. 

Yeah, you can get so many chicks with the Samsung ip5 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 12, 2011)

Wait, what you are you using right now? Last I heard you were planning to get the SGS2...


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Wait, what you are you using right now? Last I heard you were planning to get the SGS2...

Click to collapse



Right now, I'm using the mytouch 4g (CM7, 7.1). And yeah, I am but the T-Mobile Galaxy S 2 forum isn't up as far as I see on the mobile app...

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Right now, I'm using the mytouch 4g (CM7, 7.1). And yeah, I am but the T-Mobile Galaxy S 2 forum isn't up as far as I see on the mobile app...
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



T-Mo should be using the general one, I guess. Only AT&T is different. But I use unlocked ones, so...


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> T-Mo should be using the general one, I guess. Only AT&T is different. But I use unlocked ones, so...

Click to collapse



No, the Sprint, and at&t both have variant forums. My only assumption as to why there is no forum yet is because it hasn't even been released yet...

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Sakia, Error.... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Sakia, Error....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hiiii!  How are you? 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No, the Sprint, and at&t both have variant forums. My only assumption as to why there is no forum yet is because it hasn't even been released yet...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



There should be forums up for the Hercules very soon I'd imagine

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> There should be forums up for the Hercules very soon I'd imagine
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



The thing I don't get...they usually make a forum before the phone is released, don't they? 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hiiii!  How are you?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm waiting for Sparky to come home from the Elks club... other than that I'm okay.... How r u?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The thing I don't get...they usually make a forum before the phone is released, don't they?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not always. It depends on how much the admins have to do..... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 12, 2011)

Hmmm... mehbe... I just feel that the carrier drama in the US is bad for consumers.

Hey BD. I turned my friend into a crackflashing whore. Any nice Sensation ROMs to recommend?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hmmm... mehbe... I just feel that the carrier drama in the US is bad for consumers.
> 
> Hey BD. I turned my friend into a crackflashing whore. Any nice Sensation ROMs to recommend?

Click to collapse



ATM I recommend Synergy. However, due to my crackflashing ways that recommendation will inevitably change...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not always. It depends on how much the admins have to do.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



But they already have the Amaze 4g forum created....they were set to be released on the same day 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> ATM I recommend Synergy. However, due to my crackflashing ways that recommendation will inevitably change...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Never a truer word has been spoken by a crackflashing addict. I expect no less. 

Therefore, I shall now flash Galnet MIUI.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> But they already have the Amaze 4g forum created....they were set to be released on the same day
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



Like I said... admins might just be playing catch up... Don't worry grass hopper, your forum shall appear....

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Like I said... admins might just be playing catch up... Don't worry grass hopper, your forum shall appear....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



But....but.... Sadness. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2011)

As soon as Sparky wobbles in the door I'm gonna magically disappear... Don't take it personal... K? He will want to eat and talk my ear off... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> But....but.... Sadness.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



But.. but... patience! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> But.. but... patience!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Haha. Listen to BD, Error. Nothing you can do about it


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> But.. but... patience!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm impatient! I thought you people would learn this by now! Dx

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2011)

Error, believe me...  I'm as impatient as you waiting for the Prime.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Error, believe me...  I'm as impatient as you waiting for the Prime.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Meh, I honestly don't really want it....I'm not even sure why.  I want the Nexus One again...

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Meh, I honestly don't really want it....I'm not even sure why.  I want the Nexus One again...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



I wish I didn't have to sell mine.  

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I wish I didn't have to sell mine.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Whaaa?! You did?!?! Why?!?! 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Meh, I honestly don't really want it....I'm not even sure why.  I want the Nexus One again...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



See. The first gen snapdragon has your heart young grasshopper. Night bd, err and sakai

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm soo stealing Sparky's upgrade and getting the Prime. He will get my Sensation

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> See. The first gen snapdragon has your heart young grasshopper. Night bd, err and sakai
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



No, it's just because it's the first nexus. True beauty comes with innovation. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Whaaa?! You did?!?! Why?!?!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



I sold it like two months ago to pay T- mobile and their double billing ways... Remember?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm soo stealing Sparky's upgrade and getting the Prime. He will get my Sensation
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Then you take his Nexus One? Makes sense lol

And no, I don't remember that...

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No, it's just because it's the first nexus. True beauty comes with innovation.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I still haz Sparky s though. He will get the Sensation and I'm taking his N1 and locking it away... Eventually I'll own EVERY NEXUS EVER MADE!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes I do. I hate corporations that do that. I hate.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I still haz Sparky s though. He will get the Sensation and I'm taking his N1 and locking it away... Eventually I'll own EVERY NEXUS EVER MADE!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I like those goals....I will too...just not before you do. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Then you take his Nexus One? Makes sense lol
> 
> And no, I don't remember that...
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



I'm buying the Prime. I'm just taking back the N1 for " safekeeping" lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yes I do. I hate corporations that do that. I hate.

Click to collapse



It's never happened to me, but I don't like it either.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yes I do. I hate corporations that do that. I hate.

Click to collapse



Wait, wut?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wait, wut?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Double billing.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Double billing.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Yeah, I hated it too...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, I hated it too...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



R.I.P Nexus One 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> R.I.P Nexus One
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Sad Pipsqueak and Babydoll are sad nao. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2011)

Snuffy is apparently in a chipper mood though... 
(Snuffy: the significant other of Pipsqueak)
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 12, 2011)

Platano! 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Platano!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Si?

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2011)

Disregard. Me forgetting to hit refresh again. 
Good night Error and Sakai and Cam. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Si?
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Buttholes. That is all. Im going to bed. Night err and bd

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Platano!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



They are kinda good.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Buttholes. That is all. Im going to bed. Night err and bd
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Ummmm. Good night?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

Night guys  

@Cam, we discuss nothing out of texts. That will remain the rule 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Night guys
> 
> @Cam, we discuss nothing out of texts. That will remain the rule
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



It wasnt discussion. Just a teaser for the ppl that wont be able to know. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> It wasnt discussion. Just a teaser for the ppl that wont be able to know.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



As will the Shamoo  Goodnight dude.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

Goodnight everyone. Sleep time, it is for me.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 12, 2011)

ello? 'nyone here?


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 12, 2011)

Me

Creepy girl FB messaging me again. I'm still too nice to unfriend her though. Suggestions?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Me
> 
> Creepy girl FB messaging me again. I'm still too nice to unfriend her though. Suggestions?

Click to collapse



show her that you're not interested, tell her she's creepy, you don't love her....


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 12, 2011)

Never really liked her in teh first place. And I'm trying to be nice. I haven't been nasty for a long time and my claws are kept in check.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Never really liked her in teh first place. And I'm trying to be nice. I haven't been nasty for a long time and my claws are kept in check.

Click to collapse



well tell her in a nice way, ask a girl to help you how to write it, it worked for me


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm a master at that, just that I dunno how to let people off. Usually, I'm so nice that I am the one in the dumpster. Sigh. WHY DO I HAVE TO BE SO NICE TO PEOPLE!!!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm a master at that, just that I dunno how to let people off. Usually, I'm so nice that I am the one in the dumpster. Sigh. WHY DO I HAVE TO BE SO NICE TO PEOPLE!!!

Click to collapse



give me your password and i'll be an a$$ for you 

and it's because you have a good heart inside

---------- Post added at 11:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 AM ----------

be back later dude, i have to go to class


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> give me your password and i'll be an a$$ for you
> 
> and it's because you have a good heart inside
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Password is

do-you-really-think-im-that-stupid

and yeah, i'm too nice IRL. I regularly troll peeps I don't know in real life, and once I know you I'm soooo nice... fsk me.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

Morning. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 12, 2011)

Mornin' bud. I'm starting to love Reddit.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Mornin' bud. I'm starting to love Reddit.

Click to collapse



Its awesome isnt it?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Its awesome isnt it?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Yeah. A lot of like-minded individuals.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah. A lot of like-minded individuals.

Click to collapse



Oh yes. ill be going. School

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Oh yes. ill be going. School
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



The bane of my week 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## russel51 (Oct 12, 2011)

lol, simpatici!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 12, 2011)

russel51 said:


> lol, simpatici!

Click to collapse



Inglese?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 12, 2011)

Ohai dd and everyone else here  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 12, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ohai dd and everyone else here
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Idavid.... we meet again How you doing?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Idavid.... we meet again How you doing?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Good  Also, did you see this guy? www.solodallas.net (he had a yt account, but it got deleted because of copyright bs) 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh btw, my initials are dd  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 12, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Oh btw, my initials are dd
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Mine are s4, and it's a lowercase "s" so don't you forget it.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 12, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Oh btw, my initials are dd
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



A fight! To the death. To bear the insignia of dd... o wait, actually yours would be DD and mine would be dD, so your safelol
Also, hammmm, cooking in bacon fat nd butter
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

russel51 said:


> lol, simpatici!

Click to collapse



Ci 

@DD, he says it's funny.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Mine are s4, and it's a lowercase "s" so don't you forget it.

Click to collapse



Ok, Sakai  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Ci
> 
> @DD, he says it's funny.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



haha... ahahahahaha... aahahahahahahahahahahahahaha, yesh it is

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Oct 12, 2011)

So I found my GBA in my car the other day and pokemon was in it.  I started to play it a little.  Man this game was so much fun. haha


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 12, 2011)

http://m.smh.com.au/digital-life/mo...phone-4s-launch-in-sydney-20111012-1lk0d.htmlError, you jelly? 2$ sgs2

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 12, 2011)

Samsung are awesone xD but Im jealous even if hens not,.could have sold for more also.. I'm un brickable now 


deliriousDroid said:


> http://m.smh.com.au/digital-life/mo...phone-4s-launch-in-sydney-20111012-1lk0d.htmlError, you jelly? 2$ sgs2
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Samsung are awesone xD but Im jealous even if hens not,.could have sold for more also.. I'm un brickable now
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Unbrickable eh? Mhhmmm care to pull the battery when flashing a radio?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 12, 2011)

Lmao xD that's what I did with my hero  not falling for that again! D: 

But actually, it might still work






Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Unbrickable eh? Mhhmmm care to pull the battery when flashing a radio?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I'm gonna try that now. Nothing can go wrong, right?? The md5 tags don't match, but I'll do it anyway. Then I'll start a thread saying Android sucks and everyone should buy iPhone 4S.  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 12, 2011)

Hahaha, so I have this Jersey cow that I feed my apple cores to cuz the other cows won't eat them. She will eat anything out of my hand now. I was eatting some sour belts(gay bacon strips xD) and fed her half of one. The expression on her face was hilarious. Wtf was thaaatt???!!!

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao xD that's what I did with my hero  not falling for that again! D:
> 
> But actually, it might still work
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you really? Facepalm.jpg 
Also what's that?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 12, 2011)

SGS2 jig. Bought in ebay, from the looks of it, that posh bint.


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Did you really? Facepalm.jpg
> Also what's that?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



That's USB jig. Google it, too lazy to explain what it does  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Did you really? Facepalm.jpg
> Also what's that?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I honestly did 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=696188



sakai4eva said:


> SGS2 jig. Bought in ebay, from the looks of it, that posh bint.

Click to collapse



That's the one, needed to send back to Samsung, And should be useful


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow friends Facebook status. Time to get a iPhone re: blackberry outages. 
Also thanks guys. Now I have to Google something. Yaayy
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

Ailo 

10chrs anyone?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Ailo
> 
> 10chrs anyone?

Click to collapse



Hey old chap. New pic I see did you see my post on the last page about the sgs2?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Ailo
> 
> 10chrs anyone?

Click to collapse



about time your a$$ got an avi. hows acquiring your sgs2 going?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey mafia... name list coming later  

Any way got through my morning interview now to get through work............... 

Insert your unnecessary clever thing on line__________


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 12, 2011)

Quiet thread is quiet

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 12, 2011)

Maybe... But then idavid_ comes to the rescue!  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Oct 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Quiet thread is quiet
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



captain obvious is obvious


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> captain obvious is obvious

Click to collapse



Captian obvious wants a mutherfocking gold star for being obvious! 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Dying thread is dying

Click to collapse



Mtm is getting lax... a post not deleted

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello again


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello again

Click to collapse



Still waiting for that long list

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi,  we dying? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2011)

Can I go home now?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello again

Click to collapse



too many eye rolls

@max, hey, and if mtm says yes, it means yes 

---------- Post added at 12:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Can I go home now?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



you are in the mafia thread, you are already at home


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Feel like closing this thread for the LULZ just to see Dominico's reaction

Click to collapse



You gunna make another thread to have teh reaction take place?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 12, 2011)

Don't do it! Open the old then  close again for the thrill xD 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 12, 2011)

Ninja'd  but: D





M_T_M said:


> I KEED, I KEED!!   I have no intentions of doing such thing to you people....you peeps are ok with me

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> too many eye rolls
> 
> @max, hey, and if mtm says yes, it means yes
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My mind is in the Mafia thread. My physical self is sitting behind the board at Ada's (board= dispatch radio and board sheet ... Hence the term "board")

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I KEED, I KEED!!   I have no intentions of doing such thing to you people....you peeps are ok with me

Click to collapse



Hehe, is it bad I wanted to see the reactions to? as long as it was gunna be opened back up of course, cuz if it didn't I would be excreting bricks

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 12, 2011)

Hmmm, looks like I have 196 apps... time to trim the fat?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Scary stuff isn't it?

Click to collapse



Yeah, this thread became strangely addicting. So how ya been Milo? Looking forward to the next BBQ?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2011)

What disappear? I can seez it. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm on my phone. So no... I wouldn't notice. 
I think Milo doesn't like his name does it detract from your authority somehow?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 12, 2011)

Gtg, milking time. Later people's of xda

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

I got it!!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I got it!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA App

Click to collapse



cool 

and i almost made it through this whole day only an hour and 45 min 

this weekend i have to work on that flier tho


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I got it!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Congratulations 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I'm happy. Content. Satisfied. Cam, text me.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at XDA-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I got it!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA App

Click to collapse



School productivity goes down naow? lol, glad you finally got it man

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> School productivity goes down naow? lol, glad you finally got it man
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeah...not likely because most of the stuff I'm learning I'm interested in  Thank you. Pics later tonight.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at XDA-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats Error. 

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yeah...not likely because most of the stuff I'm learning I'm interested in  Thank you. Pics later tonight.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at XDA-

Click to collapse



You know you will be crackflashing roms in the middle of class... dont lie
Also, after having a shiny metal phone for so long, anything thats just black plastic seems boring, does it look better in person?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You know you will be crackflashing roms in the middle of class... dont lie
> Also, after having a shiny metal phone for so long, anything thats just black plastic seems boring, does it look better in person?

Click to collapse



Personally, I love the minimal design. The back cover to me looks elegant, and it feels great in the hand. I had a tpu case on my glacier anyways so it's not like I felt the back.  I'll be getting a case for this too... Someone want to donate to the buy error a new case funds? Lol 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at XDA-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Personally, I love the minimal design. The back cover to me looks elegant, and it feels great in the hand. I had a tpu case on my glacier anyways so it's not like I felt the back.  I'll be getting a case for this too... Someone want to donate to the buy error a new case funds? Lol
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at XDA-

Click to collapse



no case funds.....

but someone can support me so i can pay off my best buy credit card so i can buy another laptop


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> no case funds.....
> 
> but someone can support me so i can pay off my best buy credit card so i can buy another laptop

Click to collapse



No laptop funds... Especially if I get no case funds! 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 13, 2011)

No case or laptop funds...
But I would much appreciate some "haven't seen my brother in two years and need money to go visit him this December" funds
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> No case or laptop funds...
> But I would much appreciate some "haven't seen my brother in two years and need money to go visit him this December" funds
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Never mind, no one needs finds! XD Get our own monies.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

jeezzz everyone needs funds  

---------- Post added at 05:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 PM ----------

Im outta here 

Later guys


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 13, 2011)

Later David. 
@error, fine. But you need some "need a different software keyboard other than swype funds" me thinks
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Later David.
> @error, fine. But you need some "need a different software keyboard other than swype funds" me thinks
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



No? I loves my Swype! Dx Traitor! 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No? I loves my Swype! Dx Traitor!
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



+1

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 13, 2011)

Nurbs. Full sized keyboard FTW!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nurbs. Full sized keyboard FTW!

Click to collapse



Huh? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Huh?
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



All these debates about phone keyboards are pointless. I still prefer typing with both hands on my loverly 101+ key full sized keyboard.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 13, 2011)

The narwhal Bacon's at midnight 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> The narwhal Bacon's at midnight
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



MIUI is nice, but the volume is too soft. Volume+ doesn't really work. Any suggestions? I need my speakers to blast sound for movie watching.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> All these debates about phone keyboards are pointless. I still prefer typing with both hands on my loverly 101+ key full sized keyboard.

Click to collapse



I love my keyboard. I would take that any day over a touch keyboard. But if I had to choose I would choose Swype.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> MIUI is nice, but the volume is too soft. Volume+ doesn't really work. Any suggestions? I need my speakers to blast sound for movie watching.

Click to collapse



Voodoo? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Voodoo?
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Er... voodoo only for SGS, not the SGS2. I wonder...


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Er... voodoo only for SGS, not the SGS2. I wonder...

Click to collapse



They no has voodoo for dah SGS2?  What do you wonder? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> They no has voodoo for dah SGS2?  What do you wonder?
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Nah... the sound chip is different. I was wondering if certain apps will work or not, but it doesn't really seem to. Sigh... Trying out stuffs.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nah... the sound chip is different. I was wondering if certain apps will work or not, but it doesn't really seem to. Sigh... Trying out stuffs.

Click to collapse



MIUI sucks 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 13, 2011)

How I wish it was MIUI's fault. I've been scouring the internets for hours to find a proper solution. It's the same with every single ROM.


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 13, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Say Dominico....what's popping?

Click to collapse



Hello, MTM. Wazup?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Say Dominico....what's popping?

Click to collapse



I got mi phone. Happy am I 

@Sky, what's the problem? I forgot...

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I got mi phone. Happy am I
> 
> @Sky, what's the problem? I forgot...
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



+.............................+

SGS2 sound volume too low? Now that I'm in the office, I can't test properly. Too loud


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> +.............................+
> 
> SGS2 sound volume too low? Now that I'm in the office, I can't test properly. Too loud

Click to collapse



Too low, too loud...make up your mind! 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 13, 2011)

Allow me to be verbose:
1. The sound volume is too low when I need to watch a movie using the phone. While lying on my bed or cuddling with a girl.
2. I'm currently in my office, where it is quiet as a mouse. I can't test the apps used to increase the volume or risk getting decapitated.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

good morning and fml


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 13, 2011)

Wha happend?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Wha happend?

Click to collapse



went to school an hour earlier idk why, and had nothing to do


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> went to school an hour earlier idk why, and had nothing to do

Click to collapse



Thrash the place, talk to peeps... you should be more social-able


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Thrash the place, talk to peeps... you should be more social-able

Click to collapse



the kind of peeps that I like are hard to these days

i try to be more social-able but it fails


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the kind of peeps that I like are hard to these days
> 
> i try to be more social-able but it fails

Click to collapse



It helps if you have an incredible reason to talk to peeps, and/or is totally shameless about it.

I used to get away with "I'm really bored and uninspired, so can I talk to you?"


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It helps if you have an incredible reason to talk to peeps, and/or is totally shameless about it.
> 
> I used to get away with "I'm really bored and uninspired, so can I talk to you?"

Click to collapse



you see the thing is that I usually don't have things to talk about and it ends up with awkward silence, that's why i fail, i tryin to learn how to keep the conversation running, i'm kinda doing a good job at it, trying to ask some generic questions and such, if you have any tips, they will be welcomed


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you see the thing is that I usually don't have things to talk about and it ends up with awkward silence, that's why i fail, i tryin to learn how to keep the conversation running, i'm kinda doing a good job at it, trying to ask some generic questions and such, if you have any tips, they will be welcomed

Click to collapse



Generic tips? Here's a few:
1. Have charisma. Some of the most interesting peeps I've talked to were talking about stuff I have no idea about. They usually project a presence, and a confidence about what they were talking about and even though I have no idea/interest in their field of conversation, they were able to draw me in. Not long after, I started asking questions, and develop an interest.
2. Pull the conversation for 15 minutes. This is how long you need to get them past the awkward stages. Nothing else to it.
3. Have varied interest, knowledge and background info on a lot of topics and subjects. This can only come from exposure. An example of how I usually use this is when I'm trying to get the other party to engage with me. Usually, after the obligatory introductions, I ask them where they are from, and what they do. No matter what the answer that they give, always have someone/something that will link back to them. Example conversation:

*After intros*
Me: So, what do you do for a living?
Guy/girl: I'm still studying
M: Cool! What course?
G: Pre-med (or anything, in fact)
M: Really? Which year? My sister is just about to go into her clinical studies.
G: Just my first semester, actually
M: Whoa... feeling the pressure yet? My sister says it's tough, and I can relate. I'm doing my professional qualifications and the material IS IMMENSE!
G: etc.

4. Relate. Conversations are relational, and being able to relate with your counterpart increases empathy and empathy increases the chances of a positive response. In the above example, I also showed how I, too, am studying and have a sister who is studying medicine. This helps the other person relax because they can go into a conversation in the similar vein as you did. 
5. Smile. Practise a non-creepy, non-invasive and genuine smile. Seriously.
6. Use positive and open body language. Hard to teach this. Observe how people react and try to empathise with their reaction.
7. Don't be afraid of rejection. If they reject you outright, it means they wanna be left the fsk alone, or they are a-holes whom you're better off not knowing.

So many more tips and tricks, but the above are guiding principles.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

tl;dr.  Good morning all.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sushidog (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> MIUI sucks
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



That's why I like it. Soooooo bad for noobs.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 13, 2011)

Goodmorning ye old Mafia. It looks like the next 4 days are going to be rainy, dreary and miserable. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sushidog (Oct 13, 2011)

One of U2 famous musics was about my own phone. I rent it to Bono one day he came dinner to my house.

Sent from my Desire


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 13, 2011)

sushidog said:


> One of U2 famous musics was about my own phone. I rent it to Bono one day he came dinner to my house.
> 
> Sent from my Desire

Click to collapse



Uhuhh, please tell us more
Maybe next time you should ask him to write a song about the 10 post limit in xda
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Archer (Oct 13, 2011)

<rant>

HD2 forums > SGS2 forums.

The SGS2 forums are just full of whine threads.

_"Uhhhhh.... you can see the home screen for a tenth of a second when I unlock the phone"
"Uhhhhh.... in the lowest lighting possible, with the brightness turned down I can see light"
"Uhhhhh.... when I turn my phone around I can see the battery cover"
"Uhhhhh.... I should have got an iPhone.  This superior device is far too complicated for me!"_

There's like 1 in 20 threads is constructive.  I used to be on the HD2 forums all the time, answering questions and having good convos, but the SGS2 forum is poor in comparison.

Anyway, rant over.  Done.

</rant>


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> .....
> So many more tips and tricks, but the above are guiding principles.

Click to collapse



I'll keep that in mind, thx dude, I'll hit the thx button when i log in from my netbook


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'll keep that in mind, thx dude, I'll hit the thx button when i log in from my netbook

Click to collapse



If you are on Android, use the new version of Tapatalk. It has a thanks button  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 13, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> <rant>
> 
> HD2 forums > SGS2 forums.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wow, can't believe that such powerful device are owned by android newbies in this forum (-_-")


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Rant

Click to collapse



That's not how the T-Mobile SGS 2 forum is 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's not how the T-Mobile SGS 2 forum is
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Wait few months, kid 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Wait few months, kid
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



The poor noobs can't afford it.  We well drive them out! 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Archer (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's not how the T-Mobile SGS 2 forum is

Click to collapse


----------



## sushidog (Oct 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Uhuhh, please tell us more
> Maybe next time you should ask him to write a song about the 10 post limit in xda
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



He told me to tell you that you shouldn't mess with someone you don't know, being that person someone that maybe, just maybe, have been around here for a really long time with so many posts that maybe, just maybe, you'll manage to reach in a couple of years.


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 13, 2011)

sushidog said:


> He told me to tell you that you shouldn't mess with someone you don't know, being that person someone that maybe, just maybe, have been around here for a really long time with so many posts that maybe, just maybe, you'll manage to reach in a couple of years.

Click to collapse



Sense, this makes none. Also, I'm sleepy so i might drop off suddenly.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


>

Click to collapse



They all seem pretty cool...we shall see. We shall see.  

Hey Sky! Sup? Go to sleep and count some sheep.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 13, 2011)

YEah... i'm falling asleep on my keyboarddddddzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> YEah... i'm falling asleep on my keyboarddddddzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Click to collapse



Ok. Lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello:

Sakai
John
David
Error
Husam
Anyone who is always lurking 
Anyone i missed 

Who are Sushidog and hiu115??? 

Have we met?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> 
> Sakai
> John
> ...

Click to collapse



Sushi is newb, hiu115 has been an ot member for awhile. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> If you are on Android, use the new version of Tapatalk. It has a thanks button
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



i was in winmo, set to the old xda theme


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sushi is newb, hiu115 has been an ot member for awhile.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



oh

well never seen hiu115 

anyway nice to meet you 


Also did Sushi go through the mafia orientation... 

---------- Post added at 09:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 AM ----------


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> oh
> 
> well never seen hiu115
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Neither of them are in the mafia.  Just peoples.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Neither of them are in the mafia.  Just peoples.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



ah............


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ah............

Click to collapse



Dunce lol So how are you dude? Get all your homework done? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Dunce lol So how are you dude? Get all your homework done?
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



LOL

Did u ever watch street smarts? The dunce hat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





thats what i was reminded and thinking of when u said dunce 


Hw is almost done i have to make that flier this weekend tho


----------



## Archer (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> 
> Sakai
> John
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi David


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL
> 
> Did u ever watch street smarts? The dunce hat?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I remember that show  Haven't watched it in forever.  

You still haven't finished the flier? Wow...

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I remember that show  Haven't watched it in forever.
> 
> You still haven't finished the flier? Wow...
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



I haven't started it  

---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------




johncmolyneux said:


> Hi David

Click to collapse



hey john how are ya?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I haven't started it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lazy man is lazy  Dude, downtown smells so delicious right now :/

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lazy man is lazy  Dude, downtown smells so delicious right now :/
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



LOL

Why the :/  if downtown smells delicious?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL
> 
> Why the :/  if downtown smells delicious?

Click to collapse



Cause I lack the money to get anything. And I'm starving. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Cause I lack the money to get anything. And I'm starving.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Y U NO HAVE MONEY If You Have JOB?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Y U NO HAVE MONEY If You Have JOB?

Click to collapse



....ummm....really? Phone? No? Yes? Yeah.  Think. Think hard.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Y U NO HAVE MONEY If You Have JOB?

Click to collapse



good point


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> ....ummm....really? Phone? No? Yes? Yeah.  Think. Think hard.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



thats your own fault blowing perfectly good money for food for a soon to be outdated phone


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> thats your own fault blowing perfectly good money for food for a soon to be outdated phone

Click to collapse



I regret nothing. Plus, your phone is already outdated, so who are you to say anything? Lol

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I regret nothing. Plus, your phone is already outdated, so who are you to say anything? Lol
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



yes but still its still an awesome phone and as of now i wouldn't waste any money on an upgrade as nexus prime is around the corner as is better phones and my 2 year upgrade date is not til august so if the prime doesn't come to sprint ill have an up to date worthwhile upgrade next august


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> yes but still its still an awesome phone and as of now i wouldn't waste any money on an upgrade as nexus prime is around the corner as is better phones and my 2 year upgrade date is not til august so if the prime doesn't come to sprint ill have an up to date worthwhile upgrade next august

Click to collapse



And mine is an awesome phone too? I don't get why the rest of the mafia keeps thinking that when it's not a waste of money. It's fine for me, I don't want a nexus prime. And okay, I'll be waiting for when you get your amazing upgrade. Until then stfu about my phone.  

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> And mine is an awesome phone too? I don't get why the rest of the mafia keeps thinking that when it's not a waste of money. It's fine for me, I don't want a nexus prime. And okay, I'll be waiting for when you get your amazing upgrade. Until then stfu about my phone.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



look all i was saying instead of dropping hard earned money on a phone of all things.. u could get a lot of food instead 

i was not trying to get in an argument about hating the phone or anything like that...


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> look all i was saying instead of dropping hard earned money on a phone of all things.. u could get a lot of food instead
> 
> i was not trying to get in an argument about hating the phone or anything like that...

Click to collapse



My bad...I'm a little on edge.  Besides, I have food at home. I'm just thinking about instant gratification. Lol Didn't mean to get snippy.  I'm sorry.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> My bad...I'm a little on edge.  Besides, I have food at home. I'm just thinking about instant gratification. Lol Didn't mean to get snippy.  I'm sorry.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



On edge because your hungry and have no money cause of buying expensive phone   











LOL jk bro and no worries


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 13, 2011)

apple successfully banned galaxy tab in australia. god knows whats next!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> On edge because your hungry and have no money cause of buying expensive phone
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually....yes. I get VERY edgy when I'm hungry. 

I'm going home, where I will eat later. Happy error is a full error.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> apple successfully banned galaxy tab in australia. god knows whats next!

Click to collapse



The CEO of apple passes away? Oh wait...never mind lol

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

fight in the listening to thread!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> fight in the listening to thread!

Click to collapse



I saw already lol Trolls gonna troll. Go get yourself $500 usd. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I saw already lol Trolls gonna troll. Go get yourself $500 usd.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



lol, im not that lame


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> fight in the listening to thread!

Click to collapse



i entered the ring


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, im not that lame

Click to collapse



It would have been easy for you. 

So far, I'm loving my phone.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It would have been easy for you.
> 
> So far, I'm loving my phone.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



i don't even know how he plays  

@dave, i saw it, awesome 

now lets wait for a mod to delete everything -_-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> -_-

Click to collapse




M_T_M


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i don't even know how he plays
> 
> @dave, i saw it, awesome
> 
> now lets wait for a mod to delete everything -_-

Click to collapse



I don't either but whatever lol

Just don't bring that into this thread. I don't want to get a new one ripped open just because you guys did something. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> M_T_M

Click to collapse



TRIM? Yeah.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I don't either but whatever lol
> 
> Just don't bring that into this thread. I don't want to get a new one ripped open just because you guys did something.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



don't worry dude


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I don't either but whatever lol
> 
> Just don't bring that into this thread. I don't want to get a new one ripped open just because you guys did something.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



I didn't do anything except express my opinion


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> don't worry dude

Click to collapse



Good, now I'm hungry. Where is our chef?! 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Good, now I'm hungry. Where is our chef?!
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



probably having a tensome


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> probably having a tensome

Click to collapse



LOL wow.....................................

was that necessary?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL wow.....................................
> 
> was that necessary?

Click to collapse



i guess 

so error, what phone did you get?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> so error, what phone did you get?

Click to collapse



r u serious?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> r u serious?

Click to collapse



yes, im too tired to keep track with this thread
and too lazy to go back a page or 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes, im too tired to keep track with this thread
> and too lazy to go back a page or 2

Click to collapse



Metal guy made a thread 

SMH


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Metal guy made a thread
> 
> SMH

Click to collapse



yeah i know xD

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 PM ----------

make it the facepalm thread?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah i know xD
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 PM ----------
> 
> make it the facepalm thread?

Click to collapse



DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 AM ----------

Keep the facepalms going husam!!!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 AM ----------
> 
> Keep the facepalms going husam!!!

Click to collapse



i need more man powers

@EVERYONE, JOIN US!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i need more man powers
> 
> @EVERYONE, JOIN US!

Click to collapse



No.

THIS is what I'm talking about.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No.
> 
> THIS is what I'm talking about.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



*sigh*

what happened to the old error that helped us take over threads and make them something else?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No.
> 
> THIS is what I'm talking about.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



But its fun.........................................................................................


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i need more man powers
> 
> @EVERYONE, JOIN US!

Click to collapse



Booooooooooo
I like metal...

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Booooooooooo
> I like metal...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



but a thread is not needed on it............


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Booooooooooo
> I like metal...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



that's not the point 

read my sig and you will know


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey, I've been told to fix an iPhone 3GS D: It's like resurecting hitler! It's a bad thing


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey, I've been told to fix an iPhone 3GS D: It's like resurecting hitler! It's a bad thing

Click to collapse



Max help us out in the metal thread. eh well the facepalm thread...


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> *sigh*
> 
> what happened to the old error that helped us take over threads and make them something else?

Click to collapse



He decided he didn't want to get our thread closed down. And then he decided he wanted to be responsible and not keep getting chewed out by the mods. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that's not the point
> 
> read my sig and you will know

Click to collapse



I mean, come on. If it was a Justin Bieber fan thread, then I would join the facepalming, but that way... No me gusta.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I mean, come on. If it was a Justin Bieber fan thread, then I would join the facepalming, but that way... No me gusta.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



meh, whatever


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> He decided he didn't want to get our thread closed down. And then he decided he wanted to be responsible and not keep getting chewed out by the mods.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



Why? Because I'm not flaming someone for having opposing views of my own? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why? Because I'm not flaming someone for having opposing views of my own?
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



thats not it at all... 

Its just unnecessary to post a thread about metal and saying that everyone on xda likes metal


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Max help us out in the metal thread. eh well the facepalm thread...

Click to collapse



Will do  How come?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> thats not it at all...
> 
> Its just unnecessary to post a thread about metal and saying that everyone on xda likes metal

Click to collapse



Then spam ahead lol

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

well there goes that....... LOL

Alright now i will behave. 

---------- Post added at 11:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 AM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Will do  How come?

Click to collapse





I_am_Error said:


> Then spam ahead lol
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



well its over posts deleted.....


got to page 2 at least.....


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

here comes M_T_M to ruin all the fun


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> here comes M_T_M to ruin all the fun

Click to collapse



and we just got error and max on board


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 13, 2011)

Rock = bad


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> and we just got error and max on board

Click to collapse



I wasn't on board lol  Crazy.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Rock = bad

Click to collapse



everyone has their own opinion


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I wasn't on board lol  Crazy.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Liar....... 

---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 AM ----------




macaronymax said:


> rock = bad

Click to collapse



booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Liar.......
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

Im running out of thanks


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry guys  Wait.. what songs actually.. it depends


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sorry guys  Wait.. what bands actually.. it depends

Click to collapse



Above is what u should of asked......


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Above is what u should of asked......

Click to collapse



Same thing  But thatis what I meant


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Same thing  But thatis what I meant

Click to collapse



Chevelle,Staind,Saliva,Tool,

Just to name a few hard rock..




Alternative:
Blink 182
Jimmy Eat world
Cake


Maybe list more later.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi guys. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Chevelle,Staind,Saliva,Tool,
> 
> Just to name a few hard rock..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



backstreet boys
n'sync
miley cyrus
jonas brothers
justin beiber
....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> backstreet boys
> n'sync
> miley cyrus
> jonas brothers
> ...

Click to collapse



I preffer Davids , Also Hi err


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I preffer Davids , Also Hi err

Click to collapse



What are you up to Broski? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> backstreet boys
> n'sync
> miley cyrus
> jonas brothers
> ...

Click to collapse



U forgot one......


Rebecca Black


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> U forgot one......
> 
> 
> Rebecca Black

Click to collapse



and that my dear sirs is what you shouldn't listen to


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> and that my dear sirs is what you shouldn't listen to

Click to collapse



Like we didn't know....

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What are you up to Broski?
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Looking for colours for iPhone 3GS housing, if i fix it I keep it  How awesome 
Thinking white digitaliser with gold back? Or chrome ? 
Yourslef?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> and that my dear sirs is what you shouldn't listen to

Click to collapse



LULZZZZZZz


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Looking for colours for iPhone 3GS housing, if i fix it I keep it  How awesome
> Thinking white digitaliser with gold back? Or chrome ?
> Yourslef?

Click to collapse



Why would you want to keep it???? Ew. Oh, and do you still want the hd2? If I had to choose, I would go with chrome.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

Guys checkout last nights southpark clips here : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0


It was hilarious


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LULZZZZZZz

Click to collapse



damn i forgot lil wayne


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Guys checkout last nights southpark clips here : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0
> 
> 
> It was hilarious

Click to collapse



Pahaha >_> not as funny as this family guy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-VJx-D96YQ

Goto 2:10 for the best bit


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> damn i forgot lil wayne

Click to collapse



Don Husamo!! *grovels at n kisses feet*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why would you want to keep it???? Ew. Oh, and do you still want the hd2? If I had to choose, I would go with chrome.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Dude, Free phone, I know it's like bringing a murderer back to life but.. It's a bling phone  Sweet okay.. hmm it's a tough choice, Not sure dude sorry, Still need bike and I have an urge to watercool


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> Don Husamo!! *grovels at n kisses feet*

Click to collapse



again, I am not the don, and I don't like people kissing me

but anyways hi


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> Don Husamo!! *grovels at n kisses feet*

Click to collapse



I'm going to kill this guy.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 13, 2011)

Painful IVs are painful. 
I haven't said hi in awhile so.... Hi. 
And I'll be back later....it's naptime nao. 

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dude, Free phone, I know it's like bringing a murderer back to life but.. It's a bling phone  Sweet okay.. hmm it's a tough choice, Not sure dude sorry, Still need bike and I have an urge to watercool

Click to collapse



Alright man 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Painful IVs are painful.
> I haven't said hi in awhile so.... Hi.
> And I'll be back later....it's naptime nao.
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



Babydollo, you missed the facepalme threadde


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Babydollo, you missed the facepalme threadde

Click to collapse



I saw it. 

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Babydollo, you missed the facepalme threadde

Click to collapse



Yes you did !!!


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> damn i forgot lil wayne

Click to collapse



What??? His guitar playing is amazing! Much better than stupid Jimi Hendrix  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Alright man
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Or mettalic red? 

Actually, Seeing this button makes me want to go front white, Gold back & Bezel.. with this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GOLD-CRYS...ltDomain_0&hash=item3cbce6fa78#ht_2191wt_1346

I'd also like to add this won't be a day to day phone.. the battery will be buggered  Might last an hour xD


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes you did !!!

Click to collapse



No. I didn't. I saw it but I couldn't post cuz well, I don't have very much use of my right hand and my left arm had an IV in it....

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Must resist urge to puch screen
> 
> Also..I would like to share with you punks a song that I heard more that 20 years ago and was able to find it today!!

Click to collapse



I know u hate them cause the over play of all the small things...

But u have to look past that as they are really good in concert and i don't think they even played that song. Plus there new music is very awesome


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm watching one of the Blade movies...forget which one...
This movie is wild!


Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I saw it.
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



really? 

AWESOME 

anyway, wanna go watch big bang theory, season 2 
maybe i'll be back, maybe no, one can never know


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> really?
> 
> AWESOME
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I love that show! 
Guess what Sparky bought me?
A pillow pet! 


Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> A pillow pet!
> 
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



Fluffy kitty?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Fluffy kitty?

Click to collapse



No.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

hi, anybody heard of bluestacks?
it allows you to run android apps/games without having to bother with extra crap


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello everyone.

Did I hear Pizza?


----------



## sushidog (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hi, anybody heard of bluestacks?
> it allows you to run android apps/games without having to bother with extra crap

Click to collapse



Don't bother, you can't install your apps and the apps they have are extra, extra, extra crap. One more thing, Bluestacks will occupy more than 800mb on your PC.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

sushidog said:


> Don't bother, you can't install your apps and the apps they have are extra, extra, extra crap. One more thing, Bluestacks will occupy more than 800mb on your PC.

Click to collapse



too late lol

i kinda just realized that, meh, back to real life


----------



## sc300jz (Oct 13, 2011)

Pizza sounds so bomb right now I think I might go tO little ceasars and Picking up a 5 dollar pizza...


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 13, 2011)

I cant wait for the vigor and prime to drop!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 13, 2011)

Not a big fan of pizza. I'm craving chicken nuggets doused in bbq sauce atm.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

Why did my "Why M_T_M?" thread get deleted? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> Not a big fan of pizza. I'm craving chicken nuggets doused in bbq sauce atm.

Click to collapse



Mcnugget dunked in buffalo sauce= better


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why did my "Why M_T_M?" thread get deleted?
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



not deleted, more like stolen


----------



## iynfynity (Oct 13, 2011)

pizza + friday = heaven! 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Mcnugget dunked in buffalo sauce= better

Click to collapse



Nah man. Ranch. I cant handle the spicyyyyy

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Nah man. Ranch. I cant handle the spicyyyyy
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



whats really good is a mcnugget half dipped in ranch and the other half in buffalo


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not deleted, more like stolen

Click to collapse



That butt.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 14, 2011)

Mafia, how goes it this fine evening? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Mafia, how goes it this fine evening?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Goes bleh. Hbu my canadien friend?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Goes bleh. Hbu my canadien friend?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Morning guys. Only Error seem to be up. And I need to work too


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning guys. Only Error seem to be up. And I need to work too

Click to collapse



Morning. Initated my girlfriend into reddit. Muwahahahaha

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning. Initated my girlfriend into reddit. Muwahahahaha
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



That's dangerous.


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey guys. What's up? I'm waiting for an episode of Doctor Who to finish downloading, so I'm coming hang out for a bit.

I'm going to stay away from the alcohol this time so I don't get a ban again...


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 14, 2011)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> Hey guys. What's up? I'm waiting for an episode of Doctor Who to finish downloading, so I'm coming hang out for a bit.
> 
> I'm going to stay away from the alcohol this time so I don't get a ban again...

Click to collapse



Dr. Who is booooooring...


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That's dangerous.

Click to collapse



Its hilarious 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Oct 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Dr. Who is booooooring...

Click to collapse



Perhaps, but there's no denying how hot Billie Piper is. Too bad they didnt keep her around for longer... It makes me sad in the pants.


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Its hilarious
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Dangerously hilarious then?

---------- Post added at 09:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 AM ----------




cajunflavoredbob said:


> Perhaps, but there's no denying how hot Billie Piper is. Too bad they didnt keep her around for longer... It makes me sad in the pants.

Click to collapse



Billie Piper = hot? 

Her mouth is big enough to swallow TARDIS!


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Oct 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Dangerously hilarious then?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing wrong with a proper sized mouth. One size fits all, eh? 

I just finished up season four where she leaves with the other doctor for good. I'm waiting for the specials to download before I dive into season five.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Goes bleh. Hbu my canadien friend?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



It goes great. Feelin 110% better finally and just finished watching 5 epicmealtime episodes. so hungry nooww


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 14, 2011)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> Nothing wrong with a proper sized mouth. One size fits all, eh?
> 
> I just finished up season four where she leaves with the other doctor for good. I'm waiting for the specials to download before I dive into season five.

Click to collapse








Of course, one size fits

BLUERGH


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Oct 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Of course, one size fits
> 
> BLUERGH

Click to collapse



Dude, gross..... but touché.


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 14, 2011)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> Dude, gross..... but touché.

Click to collapse



I thank you for selectively quoting only the text. Here's some eye-bleach:


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Oct 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I thank you for selectively quoting only the text. Here's some eye-bleach:

Click to collapse



My favorite eye bleach is Jessica Alba and Tina Fey.


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 14, 2011)

We need to stop. Otherwise this will turn into an eyebleach thread and the mods will descend upon us.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> We need to stop. Otherwise this will turn into an eyebleach thread and the mods will descend upon us.

Click to collapse



Bob has teh mod powers? No?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Bob has teh mod powers? No?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Lol no.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol no.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



I swore he did

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I swore he did
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



He was swearing at the people who did it


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Oct 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> We need to stop. Otherwise this will turn into an eyebleach thread and the mods will descend upon us.

Click to collapse



Lol. Can't help it. 



watt9493 said:


> Bob has teh mod powers? No?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Super powers, yes; mod powers, no.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 14, 2011)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> Lol. Can't help it.
> 
> 
> 
> Super powers, yes; mod powers, no.

Click to collapse



Ooh! Ooh! What super power do you has?! 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Oct 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Ooh! Ooh! What super power do you has?!
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Memory Loss - 
When activated, a memory that could have aided in the current situation is automatically and irretrievably erased.


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 14, 2011)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> Memory Loss -
> When activated, a memory that could have aided in the current situation is automatically and irretrievably erased.

Click to collapse



That's wonderful. I need to "forget" some embarrassing moments.


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Oct 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That's wonderful. I need to "forget" some embarrassing moments.

Click to collapse



Yea, like when you said Billie Piper's mouth was too big. Lmao


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 14, 2011)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> Yea, like when you said Billie Piper's mouth was too big. Lmao

Click to collapse



It is. When she laughs, I was afraid her head will fall off.


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Oct 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It is. When she laughs, I was afraid her head will fall off.

Click to collapse



I don't know about that, but I laughed my butt off at that one.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 14, 2011)

Guten tag everyone 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello everyone


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 14, 2011)

Heyy familia. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hello everyone

Click to collapse



Hey Husam! What're you up to? 

@DD, mornin dude  I still have to get to used to soft keys on my phone after having the glacier for so long....

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey Husam! What're you up to?
> 
> @DD, mornin dude  I still have to get to used to soft keys on my phone after having the glacier for so long....
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



killing some people, I wrote some chord sequence and then "the band" came and raped them, then raped them again and think they are making a good song, and they don't listen to me when i tell them that they are 2 different songs

u?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey Husam! What're you up to?
> 
> @DD, mornin dude  I still have to get to used to soft keys on my phone after having the glacier for so long....
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Did the glacier have a hardware keyboard?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Did the glacier have a hardware keyboard?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Nope. 
Hi 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 14, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Nope.
> Hi
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Then why doesn't he just use the same software keyboard?
And hey. It's quiet here this morning
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Then why doesn't he just use the same software keyboard?
> And hey. It's quiet here this morning
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Not hardware keyboard...hardware buttons like menu, home, back, etc...

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Not hardware keyboard...hardware buttons like menu, home, back, etc...
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Ahh, I see get your programing skills a workout and rearrange them if they are soft.  if it seems necessary

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 14, 2011)

YooHoo....anyone, home?

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ahh, I see get your programing skills a workout and rearrange them if they are soft.  if it seems necessary
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Soft meaning not buttons but like...not programmed...do you know what I mean? 

Hi BD! 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Soft meaning not buttons but like...not programmed...do you know what I mean?
> 
> Hi BD!
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Yeah, I have those on my silverbullet

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, I have those on my silverbullet
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeah! Exactly like that  I just have to get used to them again because well...it's difficult getting used to how sensitive they can be.

What's up everyone?


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey guys.

Drifting in and out of consciousness here


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Drifting in and out of consciousness here

Click to collapse



I want what he's smoking!


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 14, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> I want what he's smoking!

Click to collapse



I wish I was smoking something... then I just need to stop and I'll be back to sanity.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I wish I was smoking something... then I just need to stop and I'll be back to sanity.

Click to collapse



Tired? Or overworked? Or over....? Too much fun time?  lol

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> hey Dominico......do you want to see something funny?

Click to collapse



Hey millz wanna hear a joke?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> hey Dominico......do you want to see something funny?

Click to collapse



The fact that you stole my thread? Not funny  But sure.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Tired? Or overworked? Or over....? Too much fun time?  lol
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Tired and overworked. I miss the times where I can just be me...


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Tired and overworked. I miss the times where I can just be me...

Click to collapse



That's impossible...it won't happen.  But why can't you be you? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 14, 2011)

Sry, a little tired so I was lazy to explain. 

I miss the time when I can just hang out with myself, be myself and not having to worry about what other people think of me. I'm watching myself too much lately, and I'm not sure if I like what I'm turning into...


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Sry, a little tired so I was lazy to explain.
> 
> I miss the time when I can just hang out with myself, be myself and not having to worry about what other people think of me. I'm watching myself too much lately, and I'm not sure if I like what I'm turning into...

Click to collapse



Hmmmm, my diagnosis: Screw what other people think. If I cared about what people thought of me, I wouldn't be the same person I am. Don't let people change you.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hmmmm, my diagnosis: Screw what other people think. If I cared about what people thought of me, I wouldn't be the same person I am. Don't let people change you.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Yeah, but these are peeps I trust, and I wanna listen to them...

sigh... I'm really conflicted right now.

Anyway, I'm too tired to keep going... gonna crash, and hopefully not burn.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello:

Error
Sakai
M_T_M
Husam
Watt
BD
DD
Dexter
John
Max

Anyone else i missed or is lurking or is somewhere else that is not on xda and online or not online at all 


There is my long friday list!!


Happy Friday MAFIA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 14, 2011)

Holy crap! My crappy week is OVER!!! WOOOOOO!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Holy crap! My crappy week is OVER!!! WOOOOOO!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



Me too!!!!!  Haza! 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey Error & BD


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 14, 2011)

Dude some guy just said "You know, I love the new ios. The first thing I did was change my ringtones, I'm so happy we can finally do that."...

Idon'twanttoliveonthisplanetanymore.jpg

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Dude some guy just said "You know, I love the new ios. The first thing I did was change my ringtones, I'm so happy we can finally do that."...

Click to collapse


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Also......HI vatos!1

Click to collapse



I hope you're calling us ducks and not the other meaning.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Dude some guy just said "You know, I love the new ios. The first thing I did was change my ringtones, I'm so happy we can finally do that."...
> 
> Idon'twanttoliveonthisplanetanymore.jpg
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Brothers phone got updated to day.. He was going on about how awesome the drop down notification bar was, I was sarcastic saying that that is innovation and i've never seen that on any phone ever before... And apparently Im jealous.. ?!?!?!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Brothers phone got updated to day.. He was going on about how awesome the drop down notification bar was, I was sarcastic saying that that is innovation and i've never seen that on any phone ever before... And apparently Im jealous.. ?!?!?!

Click to collapse



Pretentious apphole is pretentious.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Dirk (Oct 14, 2011)

Can we change the thread title? I've has 57 yearnings for pizza, today alone!

My resolve is weakening...


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 14, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Can we change the thread title? I've has 57 yearnings for pizza, today alone!
> 
> My resolve is weakening...

Click to collapse



What would you suggest kind sir? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> what about this "wild allegation" that I stole something from you, platano?
> 
> Are you licking frogs again?

Click to collapse



You jacked my "Why M_T_M?" Thread.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Dirk (Oct 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What would you suggest kind sir?
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



How about, 'staying skinny leaves more room for alcohol...'?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 14, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> How about, 'staying skinny leaves more room for alcohol...'?

Click to collapse



Hmmmm....I'll consider it but I'd like to hear something a little less advocating to alcohol lol

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Pics or this was just one of your acid trips

Click to collapse



....






-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hmmmm....I'll consider it but I'd like to hear something a little less advocating to alcohol lol
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



U and your issues with alcohol  


LOL


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> U and your issues with alcohol
> 
> 
> LOL

Click to collapse



I has problems with it....damn. Judgmental much? Making me feel all insecure. lol jk 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Exactly

Click to collapse



No one asked you. I don't take snapshots because I don't think my mods will betray me and my trust 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I has problems with it....damn. Judgmental much? Making me feel all insecure. lol jk
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse









LOL


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL

Click to collapse








I think this is what you meant  It's Friday! Yaaaaayyy! The only thing that could make this better is if we got root.  

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I think this is what you meant  It's Friday! Yaaaaayyy! The only thing that could make this better is if we got root.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



there isnt root on the galaxy s 2 ?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> there isnt root on the galaxy s 2 ?

Click to collapse



Not yet for the tmo variant. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Not yet for the tmo variant.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Sux..... 


BTW your thread is back


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I'm too old for drama....proof that thread is still there:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1301746
> 
> Cheers,

Click to collapse



LOL you know I'm not all butthurt about it.  You can change it back to your music thread. Just give me credit that the thread was originally mine somewhere in the thread (It can be whatever, I don't care )

But like Husam first found out: works every time lol

Cheers though 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 14, 2011)

Ey 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Ey
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Hoy! XD

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hoy! XD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oi!  Happy Friday! 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 14, 2011)

Wordfeud anyone? 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Oi!  Happy Friday!
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Finally! I haz a day off, I don't HAVE to go anywhere, or get up at a certain time! Finally! (tomorrow I'm talking about)
The last thing I haz to do today is go see my landlord at around seven....  

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Wordfeud anyone?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



ill play ya... 

u should play me in hanging with friends too 

and solitaire challenge 


Username for Wordfeud: dmetzger
Username for Hanging: Dmetzger1987
Username For Solitaire Challenge: dmetzger


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

Dead thread is dead..... Why Amazon haz to haz penny sale on the Bionic????????????????????????????????? WHY??????????? Impulse buying here I come!


----------



## RinZo (Oct 15, 2011)

Woow three hours without a post!


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Dead thread is dead..... Why Amazon haz to haz penny sale on the Bionic????????????????????????????????? WHY??????????? Impulse buying here I come!

Click to collapse



You dont have Verizon do you?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm here...

ON that note, good morning guys.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Woow three hours without a post!

Click to collapse



Whaddya mean Woow? Dead thread has been dead....


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 15, 2011)

Hellooooooo......
 I"m here.... Helllooooooo peeps....


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hellooooooo......
> I"m here.... Helllooooooo peeps....

Click to collapse



Lol she has a bad habit of doing that. 

Hey Sky.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You dont have Verizon do you?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Not yet (not in my name at least, remember I pay my Dads Verizon bill and can make changes on his account).....that penny sale is tempting though.

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol she has a bad habit of doing that.
> 
> Hey Sky.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Whom is the "She" that you are referring too?

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Whom is the "She" that you are referring too?
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



You  You have a bad habit of saying no one is on when...they are taking to you  So now you're getting Verizon? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 15, 2011)

O hai

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> O hai
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse









-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Wassup

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Wassup
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Meh, updating packages and stuff on my desktop Ubuntu build.  Yourself my compadre? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Meh, updating packages and stuff on my desktop Ubuntu build.  Yourself my compadre?
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



downloading and flashing teh latest MIUI for teh lulz


----------



## boborone (Oct 15, 2011)

Can anybody post pics from mobile

I get security error 

- so easy a caveman can do it


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 15, 2011)

boborone said:


> Can anybody post pics from mobile
> 
> I get security error
> 
> - so easy a caveman can do it

Click to collapse



ill see once MIUI flashes


----------



## boborone (Oct 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> ill see once MIUI flashes

Click to collapse



I'm using tapatalk xda premium if that matters 

- so easy a caveman can do it


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 15, 2011)

boborone said:


> I'm using tapatalk xda premium if that matters
> 
> - so easy a caveman can do it

Click to collapse



i have the same


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

boborone said:


> Can anybody post pics from mobile
> 
> I get security error
> 
> - so easy a caveman can do it

Click to collapse



I just did it when I said ohai so I'm not sure...but I'm using the non pro xda app. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm back!

Spent the whole day like a househusband... Cleaned room, did laundry, gonna cook my own lunch... All in a day's work.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm back!
> 
> Spent the whole day like a househusband... Cleaned room, did laundry, gonna cook my own lunch... All in a day's work.

Click to collapse



You're your own wife. 

Lol.jpg 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You're your own wife.
> 
> Lol.jpg
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Laugh all you want. I have the choice to remain single and yet still live like a human being, not a filthy RAT! 

Now I'ma do me some ironing before cooking my lunch.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Laugh all you want. I have the choice to remain single and yet still live like a human being, not a filthy RAT!
> 
> Now I'ma do me some ironing before cooking my lunch.

Click to collapse



Lmao! XD 

I know you do, I know...I just lulz thinking of you doing that stuff.  Brings me much lulingnessness.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 15, 2011)

Finished cooking. Didn't wear an apron, just in case you were wondering. Spaghetti is more

Gonna go listen to some angelic choir sing tonight. I'm already tired though... might take coffee to boost myself up


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 15, 2011)

This is amazing. Does anyone have tabs?
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aoi-YRW_YKA&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Oct 15, 2011)

good morning people


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 15, 2011)

Morning. MIUI is already making me angry

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning. MIUI is already making me angry
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



watt? omg lolz


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 15, 2011)

Goodmorning Mafia... my head is killing me. But I don't care, cuz I'm dating her now!!!!

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You  You have a bad habit of saying no one is on when...they are taking to you  So now you're getting Verizon?
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



I was thinking about it.... but I Really can't afford it right now. 
Also, hi to everybody.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ohai

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

Morning everyone.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey, anyone around?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey, anyone around?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I'm hair.  Sk later? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm here, And wow.. The amaze looks sexy xD

http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/15/htc-amaze-4g-review/


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm here, And wow.. The amaze looks sexy xD
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/15/htc-amaze-4g-review/

Click to collapse



I didn't like the amaze at all...AT ALL! 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I didn't like the amaze at all...AT ALL!
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Poor screen and battery and back isn't nice.. the front however... Giggity :


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Poor screen and battery and back isn't nice.. the front however... Giggity :

Click to collapse



Not even that. The way it feels in your hand...it's not for me. No megusta.  How are you Maxey? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm hair.  Sk later?
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Possibly, depending on how tired I feel. Late night last night

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Possibly, depending on how tired I feel. Late night last night
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



So who are you finally going out with? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Not even that. The way it feels in your hand...it's not for me. No megusta.  How are you Maxey?
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Ah damn , Fair enough  And good thanks, forgot to goto vodafone earlier.. And I have no root.. it's so painful.. but then neither do you  How are you?

also hey DD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So who are you finally going out with?
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



That beautiful girl I told you about I met at the last party I was at. We can just call her princess. (Not that that really describes her character at all, but you will understand if we chat on sk tonight)

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah damn , Fair enough  And good thanks, forgot to goto vodafone earlier.. And I have no root.. it's so painful.. but then neither do you  How are you?
> 
> also hey DD

Click to collapse



How did you forget!? XD And yeah...no source code.  Saddening.

@DD, that's awesome. I'll be on around 10-10:30 tonight.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 15, 2011)

I just might be passed out by then... we will see.
@Max heey, how are you doing?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I just might be passed out by then... we will see.
> @Max heey, how are you doing?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Hope not. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hope not.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Same, we haven't had a good old sk run nd talk in ages. Oh, nd thanks dude

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> How did you forget!? XD And yeah...no source code.  Saddening.
> 
> @DD, that's awesome. I'll be on around 10-10:30 tonight.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



I was distracted at the skate park..     Was there since 8  But I will go! Tommorow hopefully


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Same, we haven't had a good old sk run nd talk in ages. Oh, nd thanks dude
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I think I lost motivation for the day. 

I don't know why but I feel so drained.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I didn't like the amaze at all...AT ALL!
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



I sure do like the Amaze camera mod on mai Sensation though....
Hi.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I think I lost motivation for the day.
> 
> I don't know why but I feel so drained.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Is it by any chance a dreary rainy windy day there too?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I sure do like the Amaze camera mod on mai Sensation though....
> Hi.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Meh, how is it? Pics? 

@DD, yeah. I haven't even gotten out of bed yet.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I think I lost motivation for the day.
> 
> I don't know why but I feel so drained.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



I've felt like crap all day.... 
NOT To mention I now pay for not only my Dad's Verizon bills (for awhile now, He appreciates it   ) but I recently added my Mom to my T-Mo account ( got her a dumbphone ) but all She does is complain about it) 
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Meh, how is it? Pics?
> 
> @DD, yeah. I haven't even gotten out of bed yet.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Since it's the Sensation sensor (duh) the pics have the Same resolution but the added effects and are less compressed like the Amaze...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've felt like crap all day....
> NOT To mention I now pay for not only my Dad's Verizon bills (for awhile now, He appreciates it   ) but I recently added my Mom to my T-Mo account ( got her a dumbphone ) but all She does is complain about it)
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



What kinda phone did you get her? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What kinda phone did you get her?
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



An LG I forget the model number.... I also gave her my old Nokia 5610 as  back up.... I may have a pic somewhere....
Edit: it's on my NS....I'll post it momentarily
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## 4silvertooth (Oct 15, 2011)

Why is pizza still sounding good?


Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Since it's the Sensation sensor (duh) the pics have the Same resolution but the added effects and are less compressed like the Amaze...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hmmm, well either way, I'm glad you like the camera. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

This is it...
Pizza, ALWAYS sounds good!

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> An LG I forget the model number.... I also gave her my old Nokia 5610 as  back up.... I may have a pic somewhere....
> Edit: it's on my NS....I'll post it momentarily
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I has an lg optimus t that I don't want.  Extra phone is extra.

Pizza still sounds good because I still haven't gotten it yet..

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hmmm, well either way, I'm glad you like the camera.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Yeah, I've actually found the perfect setup (for now  ) on my Sensation 
Synergy ROM (Sense, 3.5)
Amaze camera mod
Thyparancy quick launch widget theme and Honey HD theme flashed over that.

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I has an lg optimus t that I don't want.  Extra phone is extra.
> 
> Pizza still sounds good because I still haven't gotten it yet..
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



It's always good to have a back up.


Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

Perfect setup is perfect!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's always good to have a back up.
> 
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



But it's lg. No megusta haha

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> But it's lg. No megusta haha
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Yeah, but it's better than NO PHONE, LG or not... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, but it's better than NO PHONE, LG or not...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not really, I don't really needs extra phone. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Not really, I don't really needs extra phone.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Sell it? If you can wait a couple weeks I'll buy it.  

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## 4silvertooth (Oct 15, 2011)

@Babydoll can you share that wallpaper.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sell it? If you can wait a couple weeks I'll buy it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sure. I could w8.  

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

4silvertooth said:


> @Babydoll can you share that wallpaper.

Click to collapse



Ummm sure. I actually got it from either the Thyparancy thread or HoneyHD thread ( Sensation themes or Android themes) in a zip with a bunch of others.
Do you want me to upload it here or email you...?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## 4silvertooth (Oct 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummm sure. I actually got it from either the Thyparancy thread or HoneyHD thread ( Sensation themes or Android themes) in a zip with a bunch of others.
> Do you want me to upload it here or email you...?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Upload it here. 

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Perfect setup is perfect!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Very beautiful setup bd

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sure. I could w8.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



I HAVE to catch back up. Jon's funeral combined with me paying ALL the bills this month killed my piggy bank. But, I'll buy it once I can ( couple of weeks)... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummm sure. I actually got it from either the Thyparancy thread or HoneyHD thread ( Sensation themes or Android themes) in a zip with a bunch of others.
> Do you want me to upload it here or email you...?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Here's my setup:

















I'm not sure. I basically just made my sgs2 just like my mt4g in terms of launcher.  

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

4silvertooth said:


> Upload it here.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Here ya go. 


Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Very beautiful setup bd
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Thank you DD! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Here's my setup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like it! All my homesscreens are always the same. Only the wallpaper, clock widget and battery widget vary. I have specific screens for different things. I have my settings screen, weather, calendar, messaging, news and media screens... Besides my main screen 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## 4silvertooth (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks BabyDoll.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

Stupid xda app is stupid
You're welcome, 4silvertooth

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## 4silvertooth (Oct 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Stupid xda app is stupid
> You're welcome, 4silvertooth
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yaa I hate the fact that it doesn't have thanks button.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 15, 2011)

Very nice setups , Mine is very very boring... I blame that on the lack of root however


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

4silvertooth said:


> Yaa I hate the fact that it doesn't have thanks button.

Click to collapse



You can thank someone by long pressing on their quote, like I just thanked you..

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Very nice setups , Mine is very very boring... I blame that on the lack of root however

Click to collapse



What the HECK are waiting for? Root it nao! 
And let's see em...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Very nice setups , Mine is very very boring... I blame that on the lack of root however

Click to collapse



Do you like my setup? 

@BD I like your setup. Personally, I couldn't make my main clock analog. I like digital ftw.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## 4silvertooth (Oct 15, 2011)

I better update my xda app. Because I don't get the thanks button.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What the HECK are waiting for? Root it nao!
> And let's see em...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I did have root  I unrooted it and bought a jig because ima goto vodafone tomorow, dark spot on screen and blacjk isn't black, also home button isn't like clicking properly  

---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Do you like my setup?
> 
> @BD I like your setup. Personally, I couldn't make my main clock analog. I like digital ftw.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Yeah, Much more interesting thsn mine.. if anyone wants to see


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I did have root  I unrooted it and bought a jig because ima goto vodafone tomorow, dark spot on screen and blacjk isn't black, also home button isn't like clicking properly
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I want to see. And yeah, I has no root either so you has no excuse! 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 15, 2011)

Like I said, Boring  Also sorry for the blue line, was an accident and on page 5 is a slideshow






Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Like I said, Boring  Also sorry for the blue line, was an accident and on page 5 is a slideshow
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y u no do more? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Do you like my setup?
> 
> @BD I like your setup. Personally, I couldn't make my main clock analog. I like digital ftw.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



I usually go with digital (beautiful widgets, fancy widgets, weather widget donate...) But this is the leaked ICS clock, so I made an exception. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I usually go with digital (beautiful widgets, fancy widgets, weather widget donate...) But this is the leaked ICS clock, so I made an exception.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I have it on my second screen so I'm happy. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 15, 2011)

Setup posting time eh

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Setup posting time eh
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I like that clock. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I like that clock.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Tis a sick clock yes 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Tis a sick clock yes
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



So what do you think about ours? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Setup posting time eh
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Ooh.... I really like that wallpaper. Also, that clock is one of my favorites!

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 15, 2011)

my setup


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

Nexus S anyone?

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> my setup

Click to collapse



Nice guitar and sneaker???

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nexus S anyone?
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



I miss mine  So much. Nice setup Husam, what ROM is that? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nice guitar and sneaker???
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



thx 

my father is hating as usual, i set it as windows live messenger dp 

anyway, hi what's up?


----------



## 4silvertooth (Oct 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thx
> 
> my father is hating as usual, i set it as windows live messenger dp
> 
> anyway, hi what's up?

Click to collapse



The roofs up I am dizzy.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I miss mine  So much. Nice setup Husam, what ROM is that?
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



The sad thing is....apparently many people in the NS forums are STILL using their phones with the default IMEI with no ill consequence.

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The sad thing is....apparently many people in the NS forums are STILL using their phones with the default IMEI with no ill consequence.
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



Meh. 






-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Meh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not gonna say it...but okay, maybe I will... I told you this when you still had your NS... JUST KEEP USING IT, I SAID! Did you listen? No! Bad Error is bad and now sad cuz He haz no NS....

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm not gonna say it...but okay, maybe I will... I told you this when you still had your NS... JUST KEEP USING IT, I SAID! Did you listen? No! Bad Error is bad and now sad cuz He haz no NS....
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



Mine did have problems. It kept dropping service. More so than before. I hated it.  

Although, I'm sure once it depreciates I can buy it for $200 tops. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So what do you think about ours?
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Well like Max already said, his is boring and you definitely have some cool ideas for arranging things. But I'm not a fan of the wallpaper 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well like Max already said, his is boring and you definitely have some cool ideas for arranging things. But I'm not a fan of the wallpaper
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Gasp! I love my wallpaper.  ICS wallpaper ftw.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well like Max already said, his is boring and you definitely have some cool ideas for arranging things. But I'm not a fan of the wallpaper
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Not my wallpaper(s) either??

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 15, 2011)

good night people


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good night people

Click to collapse



Night.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

Sparky JUST told me they added an extra week at the job they are at now ( Island Park, NY) FML!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky JUST told me they added an extra week at the job they are at now ( Island Park, NY) FML!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Kill them! Oh oh! I could visit. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not my wallpaper(s) either??
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



I was just referring to errors wallpaper when I said I didn't like it

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Kill them! Oh oh! I could visit.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



So go.... Tell sparky you are the don and want free rides....

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I was just referring to errors wallpaper when I said I didn't like it
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Okay. So....mine is good then! 

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> So go.... Tell sparky you are the don and want free rides....
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



You think I would be able to get free rides? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I was just referring to errors wallpaper when I said I didn't like it
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Blasphemy! 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You think I would be able to get free rides?
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Well, I could probably send you tickets BUT I need to know what color(s) they are using and if the tickets would stay the same color from this week to next ( weird I know, but on the books it's counted as a separate job... Also, only on Sparky's ride ( if He's even running one) without tickets. Sometimes, He runs the Round Up or a game when they are short on part timers and I don't want to work ( or the fire house isn't open). Most of the time he just runs the lot.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well, I could probably send you tickets BUT I need to know what color(s) they are using and if the tickets would stay the same color from this week to next ( weird I know, but on the books it's counted as a separate job... Also, only on Sparky's ride ( if He's even running one) without tickets. Sometimes, He runs the Round Up or a game when they are short on part timers and I don't want to work ( or the fire house isn't open). Most of the time he just runs the lot.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



No it's okay thank you though 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## boborone (Oct 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well, I could probably send you tickets BUT I need to know what color(s) they are using and if the tickets would stay the same color from this week to next ( weird I know, but on the books it's counted as a separate job... Also, only on Sparky's ride ( if He's even running one) without tickets. Sometimes, He runs the Round Up or a game when they are short on part timers and I don't want to work ( or the fire house isn't open). Most of the time he just runs the lot.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm going to the state fair of Texas tomorrow. Can you ship em for 10am delivery? Please 

- so easy a caveman can do it -


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2011)

boborone said:


> I'm going to the state fair of Texas tomorrow. Can you ship em for 10am delivery? Please
> 
> - so easy a caveman can do it -

Click to collapse



Wrong carnival. 
Don't make me throw things.... 

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wrong carnival.
> Don't make me throw things....
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



Y u always throwing things? XD

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Y u always throwing things? XD
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Because I can.... and I have good aim?

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Because I can.... and I have good aim?
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



Proof? I need to see some videos 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 16, 2011)

hey error, ima not gunna make it to 1030 tonight. Way to tired. Another night dude


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> hey error, ima not gunna make it to 1030 tonight. Way to tired. Another night dude

Click to collapse



No problem dude.  Maybe tomorrow?

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 16, 2011)

OMFG!!! Is so God damn cold out 
And yeah error, I shouldn't be out to late
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Proof? I need to see some videos
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



You need NO proof. Take my word for it grasshopper.... 

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You need NO proof. Take my word for it grasshopper....
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



I'm a banana, not a grasshopper.  

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 16, 2011)

did sum1 say net seks?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 16, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> did sum1 say net seks?

Click to collapse



No I don't think someone did...do you do coke before you post here or something? Lol xD

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 16, 2011)

How's this as a background DD?:







-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 16, 2011)

I has that  Also.. You're in a call?

'Morning


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 16, 2011)

Ohai guys. Today I really have to study  1 exam in 2 days, and another in 3 days 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 16, 2011)

Good luck btw  and hi


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> How's this as a background DD?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes... it is indeed a wallpaper that's all I have to say about that.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 16, 2011)

Quiet xda is quiet 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Quiet xda is quiet
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Indeed...

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 16, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Indeed...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Seems to happen every weekend. People and there real lives

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 16, 2011)

*Gasp*

I'm back!

Wow, what a Sunday 

Watched the three musketeers, kept telling the joke that the three musketeers is about four guys.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 16, 2011)

Since everyone is posting screen shots
View attachment 751567

Yeah, idc that the flyers lost to the kings last night. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello guys

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Aye mate

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Aye mate
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Wazzup watt? I've been missing for a couple of days..

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Wazzup watt? I've been missing for a couple of days..
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



So have i. Sucky beowulf video project sucks. -.-

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice,  very orange 





watt9493 said:


> Since everyone is posting screen shots
> View attachment 751567
> 
> Yeah, idc that the flyers lost to the kings last night.
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice,  very orange
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Hey max!

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey Dex 

& Cam


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice,  very orange
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I like orange

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 16, 2011)

herro, what's going on people?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey hus,  dissasembling a HTC touch out of bordem,  you? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2011)

Wazzup
Husam (yes, first)
Cam
Error
Sakai?
Maxey
DD
Rinzo?
Anyone else?
Edit: AND DEXTER!!!!
It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey bd  

There seemed to be a screw that was bigger than the rest(think they're torque screws..  might be wrong there) and the screw driver wouldn't fit..  so it accident ly broke 






Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey bd
> 
> There seemed to be a screw that was bigger than the rest(think they're torque screws..  might be wrong there) and the screw driver wouldn't fit..  so it accident ly broke
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Idiot!! Lol  I wanted to clean the keyboard of my old Xperia, because it was $#%+&! with me (doesn't register clicks, double clicks,...) but I gave up 
@BD You forgot me  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Oct 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey hus,  dissasembling a HTC touch out of bordem,  you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



gonna do that to my phone soon, the internal speaker is not working, if i want to make a phone call i have to use the earphones, or speaker phone 

and trying to figure out what's going on with the world and wtf are the wall street protests are all about



Babydoll25 said:


> Wazzup
> Husam (yes, first)
> Cam
> Error
> ...

Click to collapse



yaay  

nothing U?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 16, 2011)

Keyboards are hard to dis assemble  also dw..  the phone has been dead for years xD now accidently broke the ribbon cable to the screen and bent the screen,  wow I'm awful..  xD 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Idiot!! Lol  I wanted to clean the keyboard of my old Xperia, because it was $#%+&! with me (doesn't register clicks, double clicks,...) but I gave up
> @BD You forgot me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



I didn't forget you...I didn't SEE you (maybe I'm just an idiot???)
My apologies iDavid... HI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 16, 2011)

Awh damn that sucks.. also




An internal speaker ..  u jelly 


husam666 said:


> gonna do that to my phone soon, the internal speaker is not working, if i want to make a phone call i have to use the earphones, or speaker phone
> 
> and trying to figure out what's going on with the world and wtf are the wall street protests are all about
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I didn't forget you...I didn't SEE you (maybe I'm just an idiot???)
> My apologies iDavid... HI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



I was 2 pages back anyway  And yeah, hi  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Oct 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awh damn that sucks.. also
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no 

I was hitting my phone on random stuff yesterday, so i guess a contact is loose or something 

let's hope that i can fix it xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 16, 2011)

XDXD lol that's fair enough  good luck dude 


husam666 said:


> no
> 
> I was hitting my phone on random stuff yesterday, so i guess a contact is loose or something
> 
> let's hope that i can fix it xD

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2011)

XDA USERCP sucks!!!!!

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> XDA USERCP sucks!!!!!
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



Why? I think it's ok

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 16, 2011)

It's alright I guess 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> XDA USERCP sucks!!!!!
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



why? I like it

thx max


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Why? I think it's ok
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Stupid CP won't let me upload the image I want! Booo!

The Bird is the Word


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2011)

Mad Pipsqueak is mad cuz She wants her picture in my sig....

The Bird is the Word


----------



## husam666 (Oct 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Stupid CP won't let me upload the image I want! Booo!
> 
> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse



upload a sig pic, or use the xda album


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 16, 2011)

XD unlucky..  tinyimg..  or some thing?  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD unlucky..  tinyimg..  or some thing?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Actually, Maxey I'm gonna steal ( well not really) that pic you made of Pipsqueak eating Dexter. K?

The Bird is the Word


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 16, 2011)

Haha  of course go ahead 


Babydoll25 said:


> Actually, Maxey I'm gonna steal ( well not really) that pic you made of Pipsqueak eating Dexter. K?
> 
> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  of course go ahead
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Fixed it!!!!!!!!!! Yaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!
Edit: Apparently not...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 16, 2011)

Unlucky  finally dis assembled phone,  also night every one  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Unlucky  finally dis assembled phone,  also night every one
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



lol, congrats 

good night max


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Unlucky  finally dis assembled phone,  also night every one
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Night Maxey! NAO I fixed it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Night Maxey! NAO I fixed it!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



congrats


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2011)

Apparently, I have 84 thanks 
AND over 5,000 posts???


----------



## husam666 (Oct 16, 2011)

good night yo


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good night yo

Click to collapse



Night yo....


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

The source has dropped! 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The source has dropped!
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



For?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> For?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



The Samsung galaxy s 2.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The Samsung galaxy s 2.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Kernel source? 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 17, 2011)

Morning guys. I see watt and Error... anyone else aroud?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning guys. I see watt and Error... anyone else aroud?

Click to collapse



Morning  No Cam, complete source code. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Morning  No Cam, complete source code.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



So, what's up with you guys over the weekend? I had to reject my stalker, and it wasn't nice.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> So, what's up with you guys over the weekend? I had to reject my stalker, and it wasn't nice.

Click to collapse



Sleep, work, sleep. How'd that all go down? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sleep, work, sleep. How'd that all go down?
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Well, yesterday I was on the worship team, so I was playing bass. On Sunday morning's practise, she came up to the stage and asked if I wanted breakfast. I just stared for half a second and muttered "No", because I was surprised that anyone would even bother asking a team member for breakfast (since we're practising anyway), then she had to save herself and asked my pianist, whom flat out rejected her anyway.

Later that day, she kept making body contact, touching my arm and kept asking when I'll be free for Korean BBQ (which I mentioned I like before she got creepy). Of course, since my sister's birthday is next week, that's one bullet dodged, and then I insisted that I won't be free until my exams are over in December so I won't be hanging out except to study.

Sigh... I don't want to put her down hard, but it seems that I need to soon.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

Sounds difficult. If you want I can put her down.  I am excited for root of the my phone. 

I already themed it to look all spiffy. I think putting her down hard is the only way that you can do it.  

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sounds difficult. If you want I can put her down.  I am excited for root of the my phone.
> 
> I already themed it to look all spiffy. I think putting her down hard is the only way that you can do it.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Nah... I've been told to ensure that:
1. Let my "No" be "NO" clearly
2. Observe boundaries.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nah... I've been told to ensure that:
> 1. Let my "No" be "NO" clearly
> 2. Observe boundaries.

Click to collapse



Yeah but that's hard.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 17, 2011)

Good evening mafia  How goes it?


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yeah but that's hard.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Yes, especially in a very social setting like church. 

Heya, dD.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Good evening mafia  How goes it?

Click to collapse



How's this DD?

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yes, especially in a very social setting like church.
> 
> Heya, dD.

Click to collapse



Where everyone one is watching over there shoulder talking about everyone else?
And hey sky, how was your weekend otherwise?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> How's this DD?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Much much much better, I like teh colour, what lw is that?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Much much much better, I like teh colour, what lw is that?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Lw? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lw?
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Live wallpaper. And who's the new girl?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Live wallpaper. And who's the new girl?

Click to collapse



It's not a livewallpaper.  And shh.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh, and shootme is a way better screen capture app. Doesn't have any of those annoying notifications in the middle of the screen


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> How's this DD?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



rooted?

10 char


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It's not a livewallpaper.  And shh.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Talk later on sk? nd ahh, i see just a scrolled picture


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, and shootme is a way better screen capture app. Doesn't have any of those annoying notifications in the middle of the screen

Click to collapse



Built in screenshot.  But I'm not rooted yet so...

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Built in screenshot.  But I'm not rooted yet so...
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



I forgot life before root


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I forgot life before root

Click to collapse



It's pretty similar actually...at least for me it is. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It's pretty similar actually...at least for me it is.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



How so? Also my nephew might be born soon


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> How so? Also my nephew might be born soon

Click to collapse



Much doesn't change for me, i'm still able to do MOST of my daily things. Congrats! You'll be in the same boat as me. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi all

The Bird is the Word


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Much doesn't change for me, i'm still able to do MOST of my daily things. Congrats! You'll be in the same boat as me.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Thanks dude  and ok. So how is the battery life?


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Live wallpaper. And who's the new girl?

Click to collapse



She's a new creeper/stalker. Told me out of the blue that "we should hang out more" after knowing me for two weeks, and the very next day telling me that she "fell for me".

Not cool.

At least my CG leader is keeping an eye out for me, so I'm covered.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> She's a new creeper/stalker. Told me out of the blue that "we should hang out more" after knowing me for two weeks, and the very next day telling me that she "fell for me".
> 
> Not cool.
> 
> At least my CG leader is keeping an eye out for me, so I'm covered.

Click to collapse



I do remember that story yes... but i was actually referring to errors screenshot


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 17, 2011)

Ahahahahahahah


oooooooops.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

Dd, get on sk? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 17, 2011)

Anyone seen my corset n stockinsg? :?

Sent from my Dell Venue using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Dd, get on sk?
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Soon bro, talking to the gf right now.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok one more time
Hi all
( Error
Sakai
DD
Omni
Watt?
Anyone else?)

The Bird is the Word


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok one more time
> Hi all
> ( Error
> Sakai
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey bd, hows life? Its cold here already


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Soon bro, talking to the gf right now.

Click to collapse



Hurry haha

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok one more time
> Hi all
> ( Error
> Sakai
> ...

Click to collapse



It'sa me!

BTW, got my friend's Sensation rooted. She missed out on le HBOOT drivers.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hurry haha
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Not something to be rushed.lol


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey DD
HI Sakai
Yeah, HBOOT drivers... Ugh! The one thing that I had going for (although initially it was, a problem for TMOUS users with revolutionary) was that since I had been given the device BEFORE ROOT had been achieved, the exploit was tailored to the HBOOTs of those "early" devices....

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey DD
> HI Sakai
> Yeah, HBOOT drivers... Ugh! The one thing that I had going for (although initially it was, a problem for TMOUS users with revolutionary) was that since I had been given the device BEFORE ROOT had been achieved, the exploit was tailored to the HBOOTs of those "early" devices....
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



Yeah, but you still need to HBOOT drivers to root. She didn't install the drivers in the first place, hence my lulz.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

Goodnight guys. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Goodnight guys.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Sames  lol


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah, but you still need to HBOOT drivers to root. She didn't install the drivers in the first place, hence my lulz.

Click to collapse



Yes, you do. All I needed was to reboot my device and comp ( once I had all the relevant files ofc) and I was golden! 

The Bird is the Word


----------



## husam666 (Oct 17, 2011)

hi.... bye


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

Morning.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 17, 2011)

Fsszzt... work.... stil in office at 6:42pm. Fark it....


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Fsszzt... work.... stil in office at 6:42pm. Fark it....

Click to collapse



Holy crap! They beta be paying you good.  Ugh. Scalp, y u do irritating?! 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 17, 2011)

Fack me. I should have worn long sleeves!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Fack me. I should have worn long sleeves!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I wore a coat.







-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Holy crap! They beta be paying you good.  Ugh. Scalp, y u do irritating?!
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



The pay suck balls.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> The pay suck balls.

Click to collapse



Don't complain man... I'm sure it beats my pay

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 17, 2011)

Ugggg, what a ****ing miserable Monday. I just want to smash my head against a wall. Fml

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ugggg, what a ****ing miserable Monday. I just want to smash my head against a wall. Fml
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



What happened?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> What happened?

Click to collapse



I'm not getting some money someone promised me... so therefore not able to go visit my brother in December. Also his wife went into labor 24 hour's ago, and we still haven't heard any news. Plus it's a cold rainy dreary day

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 17, 2011)

Ohai both of you  We have a biology exam tomorrow and I barely studied. Ugh

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 17, 2011)

Will the bio student please tell the worry-wort that babbies don't just pop out? Relax.

And money... well... I'm sure you can think of another way? 

p/s: students, please study and GTFO XDA.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 17, 2011)

i never thought i would miss being on the internet for more than 2 to 3 hours 

hi, im so f___ing tired and i might fall asleep any second now


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 17, 2011)

Morning. 

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Will the bio student please tell the worry-wort that babbies don't just pop out? Relax.
> 
> And money... well... I'm sure you can think of another way?
> 
> p/s: students, please study and GTFO XDA.

Click to collapse



Never! Who studies anymore? I learn through induction.  

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi everyone 

Err.. I would reply in that thread of yours with info.. But I can;t find the the thread I want.. i forgot to subscribe to it


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Will the bio student please tell the worry-wort that babbies don't just pop out? Relax.
> 
> And money... well... I'm sure you can think of another way?
> 
> p/s: students, please study and GTFO XDA.

Click to collapse



Yeah, tis true, but 24 hour's isn't exactly popping out eh
And money... well I work so I guess I go sometime next yeah
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Err.. I would reply in that thread of yours with info.. But I can;t find the the thread I want.. i forgot to subscribe to it

Click to collapse



I already found the thread  Copied and posted Adam's post. He definitely knows what he's talking about.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 17, 2011)

ohai!
10 char


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I already found the thread  Copied and posted Adam's post. He definitely knows what he's talking about.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Oh sweet, I demand pics if it happens 

I just found it using google, but you beat me  


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1294992


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh sweet, I demand pics if it happens
> 
> I just found it using google, but you beat me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll post pics of how it goes  Start to finish. But so far I'm just looking for products. I think I'm looking at the Samsung cortex-A8 or the A9. I'm not sure though...honest to God, I'm not even sure if that's what I'm supposed to be looking for....

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello Mafia


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello Mafia

Click to collapse



Hey Dave


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey Dave

Click to collapse



Whats new? 

I watched the season premier of the walking dead and it was awesome!!!! 

And the new episode of dexter which dexter is always awesome


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Whats new?
> 
> I watched the season premier of the walking dead and it was awesome!!!!
> 
> And the new episode of dexter which dexter is always awesome

Click to collapse



I made a new thread and root will be acquired soon enough!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I made a new thread and root will be acquired soon enough!

Click to collapse



sweet... ill go look for the new thread


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> sweet... ill go look for the new thread

Click to collapse



You will be jelly of my awesome College professor


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I made a new thread and root will be acquired soon enough!

Click to collapse



ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!?!

Really, nice, I have no root, And I kinda went to vodafone.. But they were busy.. like 3 people, 1 at desk and 2 at these like 2 tables they have all speaking to customers and there was like 6 people in front.. woul;ve taken forver plus was with a mate, Damn


Also I found this 







'

A pic of the shop  But it's bigger irl


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!?!
> 
> Really, nice, I have no root, And I kinda went to vodafone.. But they were busy.. like 3 people, 1 at desk and 2 at these like 2 tables they have all speaking to customers and there was like 6 people in front.. woul;ve taken forver plus was with a mate, Damn
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey max 

BTW what is up with your 22 internets is that like your replacement for thanks?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'll post pics of how it goes  Start to finish. But so far I'm just looking for products. I think I'm looking at the Samsung cortex-A8 or the A9. I'm not sure though...honest to God, I'm not even sure if that's what I'm supposed to be looking for....
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



A9 daul core architecture and better GPU, A8 single core, A8 cheaper.. maybe easier to work for first project  I think A8 = hummingbird A9 = Xynos


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!?!
> 
> Really, nice, I have no root, And I kinda went to vodafone.. But they were busy.. like 3 people, 1 at desk and 2 at these like 2 tables they have all speaking to customers and there was like 6 people in front.. woul;ve taken forver plus was with a mate, Damn
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will be getting the roots soon, SOON....SOOOOON!  The excitements is overwhelming 

What is that pic of? It's kinda small....


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> A9 daul core architecture and better GPU, A8 single core, A8 cheaper.. maybe easier to work for first project  I think A8 = hummingbird A9 = Xynos

Click to collapse



More so A8 = Phone A9 = Tablet. Cost is no object, I have $8k to spend


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You will be jelly of my awesome College professor

Click to collapse



Ya that is pretty sweet


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey max
> 
> BTW what is up with your 22 internets is that like your replacement for thanks?

Click to collapse



Click both if you're kind   But therres an internetometer.. mtm posted it a while ago... So i thouight id use it  :


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Click both if you're kind   But therres an internetometer.. mtm posted it a while ago... So i thouight id use it  :

Click to collapse



I gave you one interwebz earlier today.  Thank meh!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I will be getting the roots soon, SOON....SOOOOON!  The excitements is overwhelming
> 
> What is that pic of? It's kinda small....

Click to collapse



didnt u read his post? 

Its a pic of the vodafone store


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> didnt u read his post?
> 
> Its a pic of the vodafone store

Click to collapse



Meh, who reads??? I skim


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I will be getting the roots soon, SOON....SOOOOON!  The excitements is overwhelming
> 
> What is that pic of? It's kinda small....

Click to collapse



The vodafone store in my town  and  Awesome dude



I_am_Error said:


> More so A8 = Phone A9 = Tablet. Cost is no object, I have $8k to spend

Click to collapse



Ahhh I see... You sure? Damn 


Also.. lulwut? 8K?!?! To spend!! 

Cough http://www.goldrush-plating.co.uk/ Cough Get a gold bannana done on the back 

Also

Havent read these yet but

http://www.arm.com/products/processors/cortex-a/cortex-a8.php
http://www.arm.com/products/processors/cortex-a/cortex-a9.php


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Meh, who reads??? I skim

Click to collapse



well your not a very good skimmer


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The vodafone store in my town  and  Awesome dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol Screw gold plating, it's all about either white gold, or chrome 

And yeah, $8k. But I don't plan on spending more than $2K TOPS. 

I'm sure the whole $8k can go to multiple devices.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol Screw gold plating, it's all about either white gold, or chrome
> 
> And yeah, $8k. But I don't plan on spending more than $2 TOPS.
> 
> I'm sure the whole $8k can go to multiple devices.

Click to collapse



Then shared with your partners in CRIME! Cough um busineess 

---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------

https://market.android.com/details?id=mobi.espier.launcher&feature=search_result


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol Screw gold plating, it's all about either white gold, or chrome
> 
> And yeah, $8k. But I don't plan on spending more than $2 TOPS.
> 
> I'm sure the whole $8k can go to multiple devices.

Click to collapse



How the hell are you going to build an android device with 2 bucks??  



MacaronyMax said:


> [/COLOR]https://market.android.com/details?id=mobi.espier.launcher&feature=search_result

Click to collapse



FML...............


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Then shared with your partners in CRIME! Cough um busineess
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------
> 
> https://market.android.com/details?id=mobi.espier.launcher&feature=search_result

Click to collapse



Yeah...we'll see  

And are you kidding me?!?! Ugh. I'ma kill it with fire!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> How the hell are you going to build an android device with 2 bucks??
> 
> 
> 
> FML...............

Click to collapse



I think he means 2 thousand  If not.. I WANT  But samsung was selling them that cheap 



I_am_Error said:


> Yeah...we'll see
> 
> And are you kidding me?!?! Ugh. I'ma kill it with fire!

Click to collapse






XDXD Wanna know what's worse..? I hit dowload


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 17, 2011)

Sooo. My sister in laws labor was just a false laborhaha

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I think he means 2 thousand  If not.. I WANT  But samsung was selling them that cheap
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hit download too.... I wanna critique it to it's fullest. 

You know I meant $2k Dave....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I think he means 2 thousand  If not.. I WANT  But samsung was selling them that cheap
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y U NO NOT HIT DOWNLOAD WHEN U HAVE AN IPAD FOR THAT?? 

Android is android, don't make it IOS


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Y U NO NOT HIT DOWNLOAD WHEN U HAVE AN IPAD FOR THAT??
> 
> Android is android, don't make it IOS

Click to collapse



No, we want to insult it. Especially if it's poorly done.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I hit download too.... I wanna critique it to it's fullest.
> 
> You know I meant $2k Dave....

Click to collapse



Whatever......... u should of been more careful


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I hit download too.... I wanna critique it to it's fullest.
> 
> You know I meant $2k Dave....

Click to collapse



xD The idea is awful  However it's nicley coded.. Slight lag when icons vibrate , also swipe up for iphone like multi tasking.. other than that crp  

also http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1284772&page=17

Check my post 

---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 PM ----------

-.- Why do i keep killing the thread


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD The idea is awful  However it's nicley coded.. Slight lag when icons vibrate , also swipe up for iphone like multi tasking.. other than that crp
> 
> also http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1284772&page=17
> 
> Check my post

Click to collapse



Impressed by the coding, did a good job at making an ios environment. But, I didn't experience any lag Maxey...

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD The idea is awful  However it's nicley coded.. Slight lag when icons vibrate , also swipe up for iphone like multi tasking.. other than that crp
> 
> also http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1284772&page=17
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Impressed by the coding, did a good job at making an ios environment. But, I didn't experience any lag Maxey...
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Nice tbh  But dislike the contact app in dock and on screen, Also Hmm.. I notice it stutter on some parts when moving it around.. I notced a couple others in the comments did too , Also I made my TW homescreen more awesome


davidrules7778 said:


> xx

Click to collapse



XD Sorry dude


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice tbh  But dislike the contact app in dock and on screen, Also Hmm.. I notice it stutter on some parts when moving it around.. I notced a couple others in the comments did too , Also I made my TW homescreen more awesome
> 
> 
> XD Sorry dude

Click to collapse



Pics? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 17, 2011)

Just downloaded that launcher. It actually works pretty good, but I don't like iOS, so meh  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 17, 2011)

Well its better than before imo..  but very blue 










Middle screen is a slide show accidently drew on 

Just looking at those screens on PC, they look so much less awesome The coloursa aren't as... Coulurful! D: 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 17, 2011)

XD haha same,  its nice but un installed,  also a pita to arrange 


idavid_ said:


> Just downloaded that launcher. It actually works pretty good, but I don't like iOS, so meh
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh well, at least I have the cool iOS wallpaper  Even if I don't like it 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 17, 2011)

it's quite cool I guess


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 17, 2011)

Desire HD, Y U HAVE BETTER SKINS THAN SENSATION??  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 17, 2011)

MAFIA Y U DIE 


And xD I forgot.. does sense 3.0 even have skins?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 17, 2011)

hello?

anyone home?


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah it does, but they're just different colors  DHD has different shapes, "materials" (to make it look like wood, steel,...), fonts,... Me jelly  

Ohai husam 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hello?
> 
> anyone home?

Click to collapse





idavid_ said:


> Yeah it does, but they're just different colors  DHD has different shapes, "materials" (to make it look like wood, steel,...), fonts,... Me jelly
> 
> Ohai husam
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Oh sweet  DHD had same as DZ 


& Hi Hus!


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 17, 2011)

Y u no reply 
Anyways, look what I have on the door of my room  Lol






Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 17, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Y u no reply
> Anyways, look what I have on the door of my room  Lol
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi David

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 17, 2011)

Yo. I'm supposed to be working right now.....


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi watt & BD  I'm so going to fail the exam tomorrow, but whatever. Eh  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 17, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hi watt & BD  I'm so going to fail the exam tomorrow, but whatever. Eh
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Hi.
Pipsqueak and I have faith in you. (You are allot smarter than you give yourself credit for -Pipsqueak)


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 17, 2011)

I might have to write and reflash cm7 stable!  holy visual artifacts Batman!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I might have to write and reflash cm7 stable!  holy visual artifacts Batman!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Your internet button is broke


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Your internet button is broke

Click to collapse



How do you break it?! I don't even use mine lol

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> How do you break it?! I don't even use mine lol
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



What button are you talking about? 

I was talking about his alternative to thanks thing like max's


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> What button are you talking about?
> 
> I was talking about his alternative to thanks thing like max's

Click to collapse



Oh, meh. Some keyboards have a macro to go to the internet, again, skin reading fails me! 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Oh, meh. Some keyboards have a macro to go to the internet, again, skin reading fails me!
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



LOL ya 
My laptop has an internet button but......


My keyboard at work and at home have : home,back,forward,stop and refresh buttons. As well as Mail,My computer and calculator and volume controls however no internet button 

Oh well...


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL ya
> My laptop has an internet button but......
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The lack of internet button is strong with this one. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Your internet button is broke

Click to collapse



How is it borked?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> How is it borked?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



It says to click to give you internet and it doesn't click


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 17, 2011)

I actually got caught up in having to WORK....


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> It says to click to give you internet and it doesn't click

Click to collapse



Ill fix when/if i get home 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ill fix when/if i get home
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



cool


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi all. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Hello DD

I think its just you me and error


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello DD
> 
> I think its just you me and error

Click to collapse



Teh cool crowd
Still in a crap mood tho. Mondays suck balls
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Teh cool crowd
> Still in a crap mood tho. Mondays suck balls
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Not really me I'm doing other more life changing things lol 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Teh cool crowd
> Still in a crap mood tho. Mondays suck balls
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



yep 


and yes I Hate Mondays with a passion!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Not really me I'm doing other more life changing things lol
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Oh, weell goood for youu

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> yep
> 
> 
> and yes I Hate Mondays with a passion!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



How was your Monday?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> How was your Monday?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Ugh its still not over  

Another half hour of work then a 20 min drive home then i eat then goto class til 9:40 PM then it will be over


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, weell goood for youu
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Not really, just school work. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 18, 2011)

@Dave, sounds brutal man 
@error, true true. Did you see my *****ing about not being able to go to Peru this Dec?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> @Dave, sounds brutal man
> @error, true true. Did you see my *****ing about not being able to go to Peru this Dec?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeah I did. That's really unfortunate. How much do you need to go? 

Also I read about your sister's false labor. That sucks also. Today isn't your day man lol

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> @Dave, sounds brutal man
> @error, true true. Did you see my *****ing about not being able to go to Peru this Dec?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Once Monday is over it should be smooth sailing to next weekend which is my B-day weekend


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Once Monday is over it should be smooth sailing to next weekend which is my B-day weekend

Click to collapse



When's your birthday? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> When's your birthday?
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Sunday


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yeah I did. That's really unfortunate. How much do you need to go?
> 
> Also I read about your sister's false labor. That sucks also. Today isn't your day man lol
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



No, no it's not and it's around 1000 now, and seems to go up every day

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> No, no it's not and it's around 1000 now, and seems to go up every day
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Holy crap biscuits! $1000?! Dx

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Holy crap biscuits! $1000?! Dx
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Yeah, and the flights are brutal. The return one has three transfers, is 21hour's long, and has a 6 hour wait in Chicago 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 18, 2011)

yeoo my mafaiaosos

you can givez meh teh internetz nao


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello DD, error and watt


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hello DD, error and watt

Click to collapse



whats up buddy


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hello DD, error and watt

Click to collapse



Hey there, I'm almost done with my work for the day.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

All my SGS2 buddies, let us raise a toast to our nigh invincible phones!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> All my SGS2 buddies, let us raise a toast to our nigh invincible phones!

Click to collapse



Error told me about this last night. I had trouble believing him.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Error told me about this last night. I had trouble believing him.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I brings proof. Believe me. Now.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I brings proof. Believe me. Now.

Click to collapse



Yus! Reinforcements from the Sky! 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yus! Reinforcements from the Sky!
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Air Cav! Hoorah!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Air Cav! Hoorah!

Click to collapse



I'm loving my phone dude  So glad I got it. Soon I will also build another device!!!!!

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm loving my phone dude  So glad I got it. Soon I will also build another device!!!!!
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Then I can has teh 2xSGS2? I've been meaning to get a phone for my dad, but I know he'll just waste it...

Although, I wann look for someone with an older SGS for sale. Voodoo mod it and give it to my audiophile dad.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Then I can has teh 2xSGS2? I've been meaning to get a phone for my dad, but I know he'll just waste it...
> 
> Although, I wann look for someone with an older SGS for sale. Voodoo mod it and give it to my audiophile dad.

Click to collapse



You no gets my precious! 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

Please? Pretty please.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Please? Pretty please.

Click to collapse



No I can't be giving this away. It's my first bought phone with my monies.  I need to hold onto it for a keepsake.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No I can't be giving this away. It's my first bought phone with my monies.  I need to hold onto it for a keepsake.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Who better, then, to hold onto it than someone who will genuinely treasure it? 

Don't you remember the ending for Toy Story 3? It might break your heart when you give something precious away, but it's better than have it gather dust.

p/s: Also why I'm never buying toys for my kids.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Who better, then, to hold onto it than someone who will genuinely treasure it?
> 
> Don't you remember the ending for Toy Story 3? It might break your heart when you give something precious away, but it's better than have it gather dust.
> 
> p/s: Also why I'm never buying toys for my kids.

Click to collapse



I would never let it gather dust  Besides, this is all hypothetical....we don't even know how stuff will go down. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I would never let it gather dust  Besides, this is all hypothetical....we don't even know how stuff will go down.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



But, hypothetically speaking, you do get a shiny new dev phone, so please let me have teh SGS2? Please?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> But, hypothetically speaking, you do get a shiny new dev phone, so please let me have teh SGS2? Please?

Click to collapse



No! Dx I just got it! Stop your mooching! XD

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

Okay......

I guess I'll have to head on to the marketplace for a GS then...


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Okay......
> 
> I guess I'll have to head on to the marketplace for a GS then...

Click to collapse



You can find a nice one for $180.  I'm sorry, but I couldn't give this away...especially not so soon.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You can find a nice one for $180.  I'm sorry, but I couldn't give this away...especially not so soon.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Yeah... I need one that's completely ready for voodoo kernel


----------



## husam666 (Oct 18, 2011)

good morning dave


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

Morning, my good guitarist. I'm still sleepy. :\


----------



## husam666 (Oct 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning, my good guitarist. I'm still sleepy. :\

Click to collapse



story of all our lives


----------



## Archer (Oct 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Don't you remember the ending for Toy Story 3? It might break your heart when you give something precious away, but it's better than have it gather dust.

Click to collapse



Awwww..... did it break your heart? 

The saddest bit in that film for me was when they were all at the dump and they were falling into the furnace and they all just held hands.


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Awwww..... did it break your heart?
> 
> The saddest bit in that film for me was when they were all at the dump and they were falling into the furnace and they all just held hands.

Click to collapse



Yes, I did. I cried manly tears of nostalgia, and it is THE main reason I never watch a Disney/Pixar movie with random people. The worst one was Up, in the opening 10 minutes. If you didn't cry, you're a heartless bastard of a movie critic and you should be subjected to an endless loop of Twilight with your upper eyelids stapled to your forehead. 

Good thing my parents were quite frugal when it comes to toys. I only had Lego, otherwise I'll crawl into my bed sobbing after Toy Story 3.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 18, 2011)

lmao, just made my day, and made me want to watch toy story 3


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

Go watch Up and Toy Story 3. The later Pixar movies not only cater to the kids, but also to the grown-ups, regardless of age. Watching the ending of Up, on how... I'm not gonna discuss it. Watch and understand the depth. Almost every single scene, idea and theme that they started is brought to a satisfying end. Wall-E is a wonderful social commentary.

Watch it with the eyes of a child, but understand it with the mind of an adult.

Fsk, it's dusty in here. Stupid trolling myself.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Go watch Up and Toy Story 3. The later Pixar movies not only cater to the kids, but also to the grown-ups, regardless of age. Watching the ending of Up, on how... I'm not gonna discuss it. Watch and understand the depth. Almost every single scene, idea and theme that they started is brought to a satisfying end. Wall-E is a wonderful social commentary.
> 
> Watch it with the eyes of a child, but understand it with the mind of an adult.
> 
> Fsk, it's dusty in here. Stupid trolling myself.

Click to collapse



it's okay, don't be so hard on yourself 

anyway, be back later, class is about to start


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's okay, don't be so hard on yourself
> 
> anyway, be back later, class is about to start

Click to collapse



Study hard


----------



## Archer (Oct 18, 2011)

Up was a great film, but yeah, they rip your heart out within the first 10 minutes.  I don't know anyone that hasn't cried to that film.  Most people cry every time.


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Up was a great film, but yeah, they rip your heart out within the first 10 minutes.  I don't know anyone that hasn't cried to that film.  Most people cry every time.

Click to collapse



I still do. The images from that show is burnt into my retinas, and I fear re-watching it because it makes my room dusty.


----------



## Archer (Oct 18, 2011)

Any Buffy fans might equate it to the episode called "The Body".  That was a tear-jerker, especially for anyone that's lost a parent.


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Any Buffy fans might equate it to the episode called "The Body".  That was a tear-jerker, especially for anyone that's lost a parent.

Click to collapse



Never watched Buffy. Those days I wasn't allowed TV for being too awesome for my parents.


----------



## Archer (Oct 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Never watched Buffy. Those days I wasn't allowed TV for being too awesome for my parents.

Click to collapse



I think you'd really need to have watched a lot of it, to get to know the characters and stuff, but basically Buffy walks into the living room and her Mum's lying dead on the floor, after having a brain embolism (or something similar).  Most of the episode has no talking in it and it's just people sitting there staring into space.

Very reminiscent.

It was just very unexpected and had very little to do with vamps or demons.  Very sad episode.


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> I think you'd really need to have watched a lot of it, to get to know the characters and stuff, but basically Buffy walks into the living room and her Mum's lying dead on the floor, after having a brain embolism (or something similar).  Most of the episode has no talking in it and it's just people sitting there staring into space.
> 
> Very reminiscent.
> 
> It was just very unexpected and had very little to do with vamps or demons.  Very sad episode.

Click to collapse



Alright, we need to stop this talk of peeps dying. My grandmother is sick and I'm starting to fret a lot. 


Well, she's been sick for the past couple of weeks, and I'm killing myself for not having time to visit...


----------



## Archer (Oct 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Alright, we need to stop this talk of peeps dying. My grandmother is sick and I'm starting to fret a lot.
> 
> 
> Well, she's been sick for the past couple of weeks, and I'm killing myself for not having time to visit...

Click to collapse



Sorry man.  I hope she gets better, but consider the topic closed.  Let's also lighten the mood with something ridiculous...


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Sorry man.  I hope she gets better, but consider the topic closed.  Let's also lighten the mood with something ridiculous...

Click to collapse



Don't fsking mess with me.


----------



## Archer (Oct 18, 2011)

lol


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

Morning gentlemen. 






-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Archer (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Morning gentlemen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice 

Morning mate.


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

Morning. I'm doing my filings before I can go home... and some bank recons.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Nice
> 
> Morning mate.

Click to collapse



I wanna be the Charmander!  That way I can friggin stay warm 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I wanna be the Charmander!  That way I can friggin stay warm
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



I'm squrtile

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I'm squrtile
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Lol Is it sad that I still love the old Pokemon?  morning. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

I'll be bulbasaur.

Whip vine can be... used... for... other stuff...


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'll be bulbasaur.
> 
> Whip vine can be... used... for... other stuff...

Click to collapse



If anything that would be TRIM but... Okay lol

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> If anything that would be TRIM but... Okay lol
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Well! I'm! A! Man! Of! Ambitions! And! Tastes!


----------



## Archer (Oct 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well! I'm! A! Man! Of! Ambitions! And! Tastes!

Click to collapse



Is it wrong that I read that in a Dalek voice?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well! I'm! A! Man! Of! Ambitions! And! Tastes!

Click to collapse



Hmmmm, what kind of tastes?  My ambitions prefer to stay secret to the world. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

I never tell significant secrets. Trivial stuff, and showing off my wackiness and ability to go with the flow of crazy, yes, but never secrets. 

My ambition is world peace. Seems far-fetched, but it's the only goal worth striving for at this point.


----------



## Archer (Oct 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well! I'm! Of! Ambitions! And! Tastes! A! Man!

Click to collapse



Remix.  Yo.


----------



## Archer (Oct 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I never tell significant secrets. Trivial stuff, and showing off my wackiness and ability to go with the flow of crazy, yes, but never secrets.
> 
> My ambition is world peace. Seems far-fetched, but it's the only goal worth striving for at this point.

Click to collapse



I spilled a big secret in the drunk thread the other night and then quickly deleted it when I realised what I'd done.  It was naughty


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Remix.  Yo.

Click to collapse



DUBSTEP:

wub! wub! WUB! WUB!

rrrrrrrrRRRR! eMix! emix!

YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO!


wub! wub! WUB! WUB!

rrrrrrrrRRRR! eMix! emix!

YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO!

wub! wub! WUB! WUB!

rrrrrrrrRRRR! eMix! emix!

YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO!

wub! wub! WUB! WUB!

rrrrrrrrRRRR! eMix! emix!

YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO!

wub! wub! WUB! WUB!

rrrrrrrrRRRR! eMix! emix!

YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO!

wub! wub! WUB! WUB!

rrrrrrrrRRRR! eMix! emix!

YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO!

wub! wub! WUB! WUB!

rrrrrrrrRRRR! eMix! emix!

YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO!

wub! wub! WUB! WUB!

rrrrrrrrRRRR! eMix! emix!

YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO!

wub! wub! WUB! WUB!

rrrrrrrrRRRR! eMix! emix!

YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO!

wub! wub! WUB! WUB!

rrrrrrrrRRRR! eMix! emix!

YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO!

wub! wub! WUB! WUB!

rrrrrrrrRRRR! eMix! emix!

YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO!

wub! wub! WUB! WUB!

rrrrrrrrRRRR! eMix! emix!

YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO!

wub! wub! WUB! WUB!

rrrrrrrrRRRR! eMix! emix!

YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO!

wub! wub! WUB! WUB!

rrrrrrrrRRRR! eMix! emix!

YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO!

wub! wub! WUB! WUB!

rrrrrrrrRRRR! eMix! emix!

YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO!

wub! wub! WUB! WUB!

rrrrrrrrRRRR! eMix! emix!

YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO!

wub! wub! WUB! WUB!

rrrrrrrrRRRR! eMix! emix!

YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO!

wub! wub! WUB! WUB!

rrrrrrrrRRRR! eMix! emix!

YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO!

wub! wub! WUB! WUB!

rrrrrrrrRRRR! eMix! emix!

YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO!

wub! wub! WUB! WUB!

rrrrrrrrRRRR! eMix! emix!

YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO!

wub! wub! WUB! WUB!

rrrrrrrrRRRR! eMix! emix!

YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO!

wub! wub! WUB! WUB!

rrrrrrrrRRRR! eMix! emix!

YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO!

wub! wub! WUB! WUB!

rrrrrrrrRRRR! eMix! emix!

YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO!

wub! wub! WUB! WUB!

rrrrrrrrRRRR! eMix! emix!

YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO!

wub! wub! WUB! WUB!

rrrrrrrrRRRR! eMix! emix!

YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO!

wub! wub! WUB! WUB!

rrrrrrrrRRRR! eMix! emix!

YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO!

wub! wub! WUB! WUB!

rrrrrrrrRRRR! eMix! emix!

YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO!

wub! wub! WUB! WUB!

rrrrrrrrRRRR! eMix! emix!

YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO!

wub! wub! WUB! WUB!

rrrrrrrrRRRR! eMix! emix!

YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO!

wub! wub! WUB! WUB!

rrrrrrrrRRRR! eMix! emix!

YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO! YO!

wub! wub! WUB! WUB! KRR!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> DUBSTEP:
> 
> wub! wub! WUB! WUB!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Transformers having sex?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Transformers having sex?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



OMG. Do you want me to resurrect the Transformers pr0n agai- TOO LATE!

Missionary:






Heavy on top:





"Rear-ended" if you know what I mean:





Acrobatics:





Bukkake:





Orgy after rave party:


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> OMG. Do you want me to resurrect the Transformers pr0n agai- TOO LATE!
> 
> Missionary:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao. Daammnn, that's some hot pr0n
*coughnowgiveme5minspleasecough* 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey guys 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 18, 2011)

Good morning err

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Good morning err
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Morning.  I am quite famished. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Morning.  I am quite famished.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Still no monies for food?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Still no monies for food?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I blame the government. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

Sell your phone and use the money to buy food.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Sell your phone and use the money to buy food.

Click to collapse



I would rather eat my own foot. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You silly Nana...you are a banana...you can't eat your own foor because you are a banana....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



107 seconds of my life wasted. Thanks.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

XDXDXD How random? But wierdly awesome


----------



## husam666 (Oct 18, 2011)

Apparently dissembling and reassembling my phone did fix my speaker problem, but lead to a worse problem, if the screen is off, it can't be turned on again, now i have to go through the whole pain in the a$$ process of dissembling it again


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Apparently dissembling and reassembling my phone did fix my speaker problem, but lead to a worse problem, if the screen is off, it can't be turned on again, now i have to go through the whole pain in the a$$ process of dissembling it again

Click to collapse



You think it might be a loose connection? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You think it might be a loose connection?
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



yeah, i hope so, cuz i tried to f___ with the flex cables

btw,, i meant disassembling***
stupid chrome correction


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, i hope so, cuz i tried to f___ with the flex cables
> 
> btw,, i meant disassembling***
> stupid chrome correction

Click to collapse



LFHF. Just because its underlined red doesn't mean its wrong. 

p/s: flashing Samsung-ish ROM. Sick of MIUI.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> LFHF. Just because its underlined red doesn't mean its wrong.
> 
> p/s: flashing Samsung-ish ROM. Sick of MIUI.

Click to collapse



What ROM? Yeah, MIUI sucks..

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 18, 2011)

no, i misspelled it at first, but did not read the whole new word, im too busy being pissed off

there is no red under: disassembling


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, i hope so, cuz i tried to f___ with the flex cables
> 
> btw,, i meant disassembling***
> stupid chrome correction

Click to collapse



Why would you screw with the flex cables? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why would you screw with the flex cables?
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



because this is the only way to get it opened, you have to disconnect them and reconnect them when done, the thing is, i may have accidentally disconnected one, or just did not reconnect properly (what i hope for)


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because this is the only way to get it opened, you have to disconnect them and reconnect them when done, the thing is, i may have accidentally disconnected one, or just did not reconnect properly (what i hope for)

Click to collapse



Fingers crossed.  Good luck! 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

Batista70. It's based on the latest framework and has some of the quick fixes...

Also, I was informed that the AT&T model has some differences, so worldwide ROMs don't work.

Fsk that $#[email protected]+

---------- Post added at 12:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 AM ----------

Could be loos connection. Flex cables are quite robust, actually.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Fingers crossed.  Good luck!
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



thx, but im gonna go for some fresh air first, be back laterz


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Batista70. It's based on the latest framework and has some of the quick fixes...
> 
> Also, I was informed that the AT&T model has some differences, so worldwide ROMs don't work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good thing I don't have at&t. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

Go ahead... it seems feature packed, and I barely scratched the surface


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Go ahead... it seems feature packed, and I barely scratched the surface

Click to collapse



Huh? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

Talking about the ROM. Also, good night. It's 1am.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Talking about the ROM. Also, good night. It's 1am.

Click to collapse



I can tell you seem tired. Goodnight dude. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

Night sakai


Hello Error

And anyone else that is lurking or posted on a different page


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Night sakai
> 
> 
> Hello Error
> ...

Click to collapse



I think it's just you, me, and potentially Husam 

How goes it? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I think it's just you, me, and potentially Husam
> 
> How goes it?
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Well made it through my monday, tonight i have to do some computer hw tho, 

LOL that flier and define some network terms 

Me and my procrastination


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well made it through my monday, tonight i have to do some computer hw tho,
> 
> LOL that flier and define some network terms
> 
> Me and my procrastination

Click to collapse



Wow, you have some pretty simple computer hw...

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Wow, you have some pretty simple computer hw...
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



ya i know LOL im still at the beginning of my computer prereqs next semester im going to take 3 computer courses so im sure they will be harder.. Just this Leadership class is a lot of work and wanted to just get through that before taking all computer classes cause its the last of my boring pre reqs


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2011)

Sparky got me sick....He came home three days ago, with a very bad cold. I managed to avoid getting sick until last night... Ugh.
Hi 

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky got me sick....He came home three days ago, with a very bad cold. I managed to avoid getting sick until last night... Ugh.
> Hi
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



Sux... my gf got sick a week ago and i avoided it all together


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I had to listen to Blink 182 on Pandora this morning and was not able to change it

Click to collapse



What song?  


ALSO:


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya i know LOL im still at the beginning of my computer prereqs next semester im going to take 3 computer courses so im sure they will be harder.. Just this Leadership class is a lot of work and wanted to just get through that before taking all computer classes cause its the last of my boring pre reqs

Click to collapse



Computer classes? Boring? Blasphemy!  I can't believe you said that  

@BD hi! 

@M_T_M donde esta mis tacos?! 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Computer classes? Boring? Blasphemy!  I can't believe you said that
> 
> @BD hi!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No im not saying that about computer classes  

Im sayiny that about my leadership class and all the damn writing classes and other classes like that  


I would never say a computer class is boring


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh hia mafia


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Why I oughta!!!
> It was that failed attempt of a song where they tried to be more refined and articulated than before (still FAIL in my book)

Click to collapse




You oughta what?  


Also thats a good song  

---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 AM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Oh hia mafia

Click to collapse



Hey max


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Why I oughta!!!
> It was that failed attempt of a song where they tried to be more refined and articulated than before (still FAIL in my book)
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like that song too 

Hmmm...I could send money first, or you could make tacos first 

Hi Maxey! 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't like the song 

/flame shield


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I like that song too

Click to collapse



M_T_M doesn't know what he's talking about  


BTW look what im listening too :








  

---------- Post added at 10:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 AM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> I don't like the song
> 
> /flame shield

Click to collapse



U know that flame shield is very weak 

So... u Don't know what your talking about either


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I don't like the song
> 
> /flame shield

Click to collapse



We already KNEW you had no taste in music...

/flame shield crushed

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> We already KNEW you had no taste in music...
> 
> /flame shield crushed
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



MY SHIELD?!?!?  


Also I do have taste


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Error, David, Maxey, MTM, all you damn lurkers lurking around   

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> MY SHIELD?!?!?
> 
> 
> Also I do have taste

Click to collapse



When it comes to food yes...but music? Eh, I'm not so sure.  jk 

Yeah, your flame shield doesn't work against us.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Error, David, Maxey, MTM, all you damn lurkers lurking around
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



Hey u copied my list  

LOL


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> This:

Click to collapse



Rage used to be good but especially that song is over played 

Plus some days rage music just annoys me. I like them but there not in my top 5


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

I love Rage, my Mom used to listen to them all the time. I started when I was a lot younger.  Bulls on parade was also good.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> How old is your mom!!??
> Now you made me feel old
> 
> And now this:

Click to collapse



40, I also love SOAD. Cigaro! Lol

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> How old is your mom!!??
> Now you made me feel old
> 
> And now this:

Click to collapse



Now i love System Of A Down.

Too bad they aren't together any more


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Now i love System Of A Down.
> 
> Too bad they aren't together any more

Click to collapse



What do you mean NOW? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

Anyone? D:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What do you mean NOW?
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Like as in saying like instead of liking Rage

i say now i like SOTD

LOL

Just take off the now its too confusing 

---------- Post added at 11:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Anyone? D:

Click to collapse



Almost anything with eminem in it i like


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Anyone? D:

Click to collapse



Damn you youngin's and your stoner music. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Like as in saying like instead of liking Rage
> 
> i say now i like SOTD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



TAAAAASTE 

Also anyone like my new Title


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> TAAAAASTE
> 
> Also anyone like my new Title

Click to collapse



What title? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Damn you youngin's and your stoner music.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Um your younger then me and i like Eminem 

Plus im not a stoner anymore


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Damn you youngin's and your stoner music.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse





I_am_Error said:


> What title?
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Menu>View in broswer> Look under my name


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What title?
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Off Topic Legend


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm going to work nao.... Cyl. 

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Off Topic Legend

Click to collapse



Part of the OT legends party lol 

Buhbye BD! 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 18, 2011)

Just learned how to play angry birds theme on guitar. Liek a baus 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Off Topic Legend

Click to collapse



Teheh, Saw Conan's dislike and like, gave me the idea  Or should I change to Gli Sviluppatori member?.. But there is a Mod and Admins only bit.. With nothing in 


davidrules7778 said:


> Um your younger then me and i like Eminem
> 
> Plus im not a stoner anymore

Click to collapse



Cough Suuure  Couygh


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> My new Moto XOOM should be home by now....U JELLY?

Click to collapse



Not really  Congrats.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> My new Moto XOOM should be home by now....U JELLY?

Click to collapse



Na...


But OMG is it TRUE that M_T_M actually changed is avatar?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm going to work nao.... Cyl.
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



Seeya 


idavid_ said:


> Just learned how to play angry birds theme on guitar. Liek a baus
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Sweet  Now nyan 

---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 PM ----------


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet  Now nyan

Click to collapse



I already know how to play that  And trolololo 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I already know how to play that  And trolololo
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



XD  Video or it never happened 

Also teheheheheh... My 'title now'

Changed


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD  Video or it never happened
> 
> Also teheheheheh... My 'title now'
> 
> Changed

Click to collapse



Call me on Skype if you really want to know 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Call me on Skype if you really want to know
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Maybe later 

http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/18/motorola-droid-razr-hands-on/

Also wow.. I'm impressed... This may be the most impressive thing moto has done for the mobile phone world


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Maybe later
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/18/motorola-droid-razr-hands-on/
> 
> Also wow.. I'm impressed... This may be the most impressive thing moto has done for the mobile phone world

Click to collapse



Damn, is it really SAMOLED? If so, I'm impressed. I thought only Samsung phones have them? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Damn, is it really SAMOLED? If so, I'm impressed. I thought only Samsung phones have them?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Generally because Samsung can't produce enough they keep them to themselves now, hence why the desire switched to slcd, but yeah wow, either Samsung has been making some more.. or these are going to be rare  But the qHD got me.. Damn, Sammy, Y U NO USE on sgs! But my guess is thatll be in the prime 

Google's doing? Or Moto's


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Generally because Samsung can't produce enough they keep them to themselves now, hence why the desire switched to slcd, but yeah wow, either Samsung has been making some more.. or these are going to be rare  But the qHD got me.. Damn, Sammy, Y U NO USE on sgs! But my guess is thatll be in the prime
> 
> Google's doing? Or Moto's

Click to collapse



Meh, just remembered it's probably Pentile, like all Motorola phones. Pentile qHD < 800 * 480 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Meh, just remembered it's probably Pentile, like all Motorola phones. Pentile qHD < 800 * 480
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Ahhh.. I dnnaa.. maybe your right 



@mtm.. A phone


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Meh, just remembered it's probably Pentile, like all Motorola phones. Pentile qHD < 800 * 480
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Pentile sucks.  I've seen my friend's Atrix and it was a POS compared to even my MT4G... Lagsville, population: Atrix.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahhh.. I dnnaa.. maybe your right
> 
> 
> 
> @mtm.. A phone

Click to collapse



I haz true qHD... U jelly, Motorola users? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Pentile sucks.  I've seen my friend's Atrix and it was a POS compared to even my MT4G... Lagsville, population: Atrix.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



I know, my dad's SGS is even worse  Maybe it's just me being spoiled by qHD 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I haz true qHD... U jelly, Motorola users?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



I haz true black... U jelly  

Also.. Hi's Can someone give me some like pointers for this? I'm no where need finished.. a couple more pages neeeded and a bit more content but the objective I was given was to make it look as professional as possible... Oh and on the main pages the faiding out from the titles has b*ggered up  SHould be smoother... Oh and it's supposed to be a tech magazine.. Cheers guys 

All done mainly in PS, The backgrounds, Reflections, Titles, My fav is the whats hot and the babe on front.. But I need help.. Also.. My keyboard is glowing green slightly from behind.. wtf? I've had this years.. Never known 

Edit: Wow it's backlit¬!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

DOUBLE post damn sorry delete


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

Maxey...






-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I haz true black... U jelly
> 
> Also.. Hi's Can someone give me some like pointers for this? I'm no where need finished.. a couple more pages neeeded and a bit more content but the objective I was given was to make it look as professional as possible... Oh and on the main pages the faiding out from the titles has b*ggered up  SHould be smoother... Oh and it's supposed to be a tech magazine.. Cheers guys
> 
> All done mainly in PS, The backgrounds, Reflections, Titles, My fav is the whats hot and the babe on front.. But I need help.. Also.. My keyboard is glowing green slightly from behind.. wtf? I've had this years.. Never known

Click to collapse



Yes  
About the magazine, I can't help you, but I like the cover  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Maxey...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They keyboard part? Im trying to find out how to turn it off or change colour xD Can't find anything yet 

Edit: Just found out.. Instead of google I used the well known.. 'Key mash method' XDXD 


idavid_ said:


> Yes
> About the magazine, I can't help you, but I like the cover
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Cheers, Just need opinions/ and criticismb


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> They keyboard part? Im trying to find out how to turn it off or change colour xD Can't find anything yet
> 
> 
> Cheers, Just need opinions/ and criticism

Click to collapse



Yes the keyboard part! XD

I like the cover and the what's hot section.  The other two seem to be lacking though. Imo.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yes the keyboard part! XD
> 
> I like the cover and the what's hot section.  The other two seem to be lacking though. Imo.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Cheers  Yeah that's what I was thinking.. Too empty and the QA Is boring with no pics.. Copied the content from Yahoo answers as not getting marked for that, Any ideas of what to add? 

Also edited post... A keyboard mash found the right button, Function and F12 in the end.. But no where on the keyboard does it remotley look backlit  I even took it apart 1 time!  Apart from the back.. where it says illuminated


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 18, 2011)

Off-topic:
Some people in the Sensation forums remove the battery cover (which has antennas in it) and then complain they have no signal.





Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

Phahaa xD lol 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Phahaa xD lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I would like to laugh, but I can't. If noobs would READ STICKIES AND SEARCH, there would be like 80% less posts and threads, I swear. And I'm saying in general, I see a lot of "how to root?" threads, WHEN THERE IS CLEARLY A STICKY EXPLAINING JUST THAT. Sorry for my little rant, but I'm pissed off about this. Anyways, I gave you an internet, now thank me!!   

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I would like to laugh, but I can't. If noobs would READ STICKIES AND SEARCH, there would be like 80% less posts and threads, I swear. And I'm saying in general, I see a lot of "how to root?" threads, WHEN THERE IS CLEARLY A STICKY EXPLAINING JUST THAT. Sorry for my little rant, but I'm pissed off about this. Anyways, I gave you an internet, now thank me!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Dont dare enter the epic threads if your mad about that


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

Can't thank on phone  I will later and cheers for the internet  also fair enough..  silly noobs..  not reading,  they would find out much quicker aswell :

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Dont dare enter the epic threads if your mad about that

Click to collapse



Um... Lolwut?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Um... Lolwut?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



The Epic 4g forum Duh


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> The Epic 4g forum Duh

Click to collapse



Ahh, you were talking about the phone  I was thinking "what epic thread?"  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

U know what's beenn bugging me for the longest time is this annoying glitch on some post where the flag of the country goes below the post and looks sloppy:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

XD Ahh that, Tehehehe  Its my title i think


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> U know what's beenn bugging me for the longest time is this annoying glitch on some post where the flag of the country goes below the post and looks sloppy:

Click to collapse



Never seen that  But yeah, it must be annoying.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Ahh that, Tehehehe  Its my title i think

Click to collapse



When we get titles? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

@Daivd tehehe look now 



I_am_Error said:


> When we get titles?
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Psst.. In User CP in the location box.. Type in there


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> @Daivd tehehe look now
> 
> 
> 
> Psst.. In User CP in the location box.. Type in there

Click to collapse



LOL

Stupid glitch 

Whats weird it only seems to do that when its a really small post.

There must be a fix for it i just don't think XDA cares xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

It can also overlap into the post.. check it in a sec


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> @Daivd tehehe look now
> 
> 
> 
> Psst.. In User CP in the location box.. Type in there

Click to collapse



Hmmm, so much work.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

Give me your password  I'll do


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It can also overlap into the post.. check it in a sec

Click to collapse



WOW LOL 


@XDA 
FIX NOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

xD Tehehe Awesome huh


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Give me your password  I'll do

Click to collapse



Want my social security number, credit card pin, and drivers license as well? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 18, 2011)

Look at mine 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Want my social security number, credit card pin, and drivers license as well?
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



That'd be a great help  

---------- Post added at 09:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------




idavid_ said:


> Look at mine
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



xD Still stays with in but lmao 

Soon they'll probably ban us from using the location thing


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

@Max how did you get title on its own line? 

I tried but it never will go there


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Baaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahaha...silly Nana!1  In Order to give something away you first must posses it
> 
> Driver license and credit cards??  Baaaaaaaaaaaahahahahaha

Click to collapse



lol  Also I like your like & dislike thingy  Need to add something to put on new line though... Newb  


davidrules7778 said:


> @Max how did you get title on its own line?
> 
> I tried but it never will go there

Click to collapse



Add something.. Like my !!11!'s after oxford.. Then a space... Then what you want


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol  Also I like your like & dislike thingy  Need to add something to put on new line though... Newb
> 
> 
> Add something.. Like my !!11!'s after oxford.. Then a space... Then what you want

Click to collapse



It needs to be 15 characters and a space


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Quick guys...best mobile browser??

Click to collapse



Stock sammy, 

IMO Opera, How come?

@david sweet


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Quick guys...best mobile browser??

Click to collapse



Dolphin HD


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Opera mini or mobile browser??

Click to collapse



Mobile

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

Mini,  faster..  but its kinda simple..  that or dolphin hd for features 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 18, 2011)

I hereby declare my phone almost dead


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Baaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahaha...silly Nana!1  In Order to give something away you first must posses it
> 
> Driver license and credit cards??  Baaaaaaaaaaaahahahahaha

Click to collapse



Credit card, I no has. But bank card, I do. And I have my driver's license thanks very much! Just not a car.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

I like dolphin hd the best as its fastest and i love the bookmark bar when you swipe to the right and the extensions when you swipe to the left. Also u can create swipe gestures. Very awesome browser. My favorite thing tho is the bookmarks and tabs


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

Sup hus what happened 





husam666 said:


> I hereby declare my phone almost dead

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse








-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

What  the razr is only 370 quid,  what? Wow! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup hus what happened
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



if the screen turns off, it can't be turned on again 
my guess, it needs a new flex cable or a new phone


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

Well ser my post about the razr..  very good for price  but unlucky dude  got screen for iPhone today,  now waiting on digitiliser 





husam666 said:


> if the screen turns off, it can't be turned on again
> my guess, it needs a new flex cable or a new phone

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> if the screen turns off, it can't be turned on again
> my guess, it needs a new flex cable or a new phone

Click to collapse



SOD Fail


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

XD maybe its a sign to upgrade hus 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Well ser my post about the razr..  very good for price  but unlucky dude  got screen for iPhone today,  now waiting on digitiliser
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



pointing at the fact that i'm broke.... you guess the rest


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

Well Husam, how do you expect to get a new device? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> pointing at the fact that i'm broke.... you guess the rest

Click to collapse




IPhone 3gs? You can borrow? 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Well Husam, how do you expect to get a new device?
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



i don't


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> IPhone 3gs? You can borrow?
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Lol I would think even that is better off than the phone he has now 







-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> IPhone 3gs? You can borrow?
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



U fixed it? 

Also u better unlock it for him and jailbreak it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

XD Lmao true dat 


I_am_Error said:


> Lol I would think even that is better off than the phone he has now
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




@david,  waiting on digitaluzer will be a couple days 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Lmao true dat
> 
> 
> @david,  waiting on digitaluzer will be a couple days
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Then again, our sgs2's pwn phace of any device! 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Then again, our sgs2's pwn phace of any device!
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Hey error Y U No At Work?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey error Y U No At Work?

Click to collapse



I worked earlier. 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 18, 2011)

Nothin else stands a chance 


I_am_Error said:


> Then again, our sgs2's pwn phace of any device!
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 18, 2011)

Heeeey guys 

I like that title 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Heeeey guys
> 
> I like that title
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey dexter u should make a custom title below your location 

Just u first need 15 characters and a space in the location  then type title: then whatever you want. 

Thanks to max


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey dexter u should make a custom title below your location
> 
> Just u first need 15 characters and a space in the location  then type title: then whatever you want.
> 
> Thanks to max

Click to collapse



Hi Dave 

Nice trick... Will do asap 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Nice trick... Will do asap
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ya pretty cool 

How goes your Tuesday?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm back and sicker than ever. 
The one good thing about this job is no one has the, senority or the balls, to question me (except Ray and as long as I get my job done, He, doesn't care if/when I come in, leave early or anything else) 

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya pretty cool
> 
> How goes your Tuesday?

Click to collapse



Slow... I've had lessons 9am to 2.30 pm straight and I'm waiting to see updates on the schools site.... Ive heard something about a strike tomorrow , so I'm not sure whether I should wake up early or not

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm back and sicker than ever.
> The one good thing about this job is no one has the, senority or the balls, to question me (except Ray and as long as I get my job done, He, doesn't care if/when I come in, leave early or anything else)
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



Sucks BD 

Thats good tho u got a very flexible job 

---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> Slow... I've had lessons 9am to 2.30 pm straight and I'm waiting to see updates on the schools site.... Ive heard something about a strike tomorrow , so I'm not sure whether I should wake up early or not
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



A strike for what?  

Teachers?


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Sucks BD
> 
> Thats good tho u got a very flexible job
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



probably. You see tomorrow is a general strike for all the goverment employees. They have been cutting down salaries etc and people aren't really happy.... That means teachers, doctors, police officers , fire fighters, cab and drivers (the last two are in strike for another reason) and lots of other people on the road protesting..... Weird thing is, that there is an announcement about cancelling exams tomorrow ... But not for lessons... So I wait

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xEDmA_hE50&feature=youtube_gdata_player

My English project.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 19, 2011)

I killed it

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm a zombie.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xEDmA_hE50&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> My English project.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Are you the king? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 19, 2011)

Today, I be zombie.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Today, I be zombie.

Click to collapse



Why is that my zombie comrade? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Are you the king?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Nah. Im in the red shirt the first part, killed the second part and driving the truck

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why is that my zombie comrade?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



IDK. Just felt like one this morning.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 19, 2011)

Gentlemen... I am now a Uncle


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Gentlemen... I am now a Uncle

Click to collapse



Congrads.  i beat you by 15 years tho.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats! Pics of said prune?

Also, beat you by about a year +


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 19, 2011)

@watt, what? Where you a uncle at 1 year?
@sakai, no, none yet 
Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> @watt, what? Where you a uncle at 1 year?
> @sakai, no, none yet
> Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium

Click to collapse



2.  i have old family. Dont question.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 19, 2011)

So they has shown the 4.0, which has the hdw acceleration.  How soon do you think it'll be before the sgs 2 gets it? Do you think we'll be able to hide those ghastly black soft navigation keys.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 19, 2011)

We'll surely get it. Nexus Prime uses our processor, but with better clock cycles.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 19, 2011)

Hrrummppffff, my phone pissed me off last night. Flashed a rom and followed protocol to the book. And force closes like crazy. Nothing worked. Had to restore

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hrrummppffff, my phone pissed me off last night. Flashed a rom and followed protocol to the book. And force closes like crazy. Nothing worked. Had to restore
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



What ROM?  also, congrats! 

@Sakai, err...we have different processors. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 19, 2011)

Morning!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 19, 2011)

They need to drop ics source. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 19, 2011)

I heard it's a current generation proc, and they are not upgrading the proc much, just bringing hardware accel (finally) to native Android.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 19, 2011)

@error, just the newest cm7 nightly. That's why I'm so confused. And thanks man  

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> @error, just the newest cm7 nightly. That's why I'm so confused. And thanks man
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Huh, did you remember to do a full wipe before you flashed? Lol wipe. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Huh, did you remember to do a full wipe before you flashed? Lol wipe.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Yup, did a superwipe

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yup, did a superwipe
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



So did that fix it? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So did that fix it?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



No, I mean before I flashed it I did a superwipe.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2011)

Can I request a mafia hit on myself? I feel like such crap, I wish someone would shoot me. 
Also, hi and stuff.

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Can I request a mafia hit on myself? I feel like such crap, I wish someone would shoot me.
> Also, hi and stuff.
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



hey hottie


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey hottie

Click to collapse



Hi Husam. Wassup? 
It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Husam. Wassup?
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



nothing, just a bit dizzy, and idk what's going on around me, unfocused as sh!+ lol

u?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2011)

Did you take too much cough medicine too?  Maybe we REALLY ARE related! 
It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2011)

Look......

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Did you take too much cough medicine too?  Maybe we REALLY ARE related!
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



no, just too tired for some reason, and inhaled too much smoke today, i hate the fact that i live between people who smoke. but anyway, thx for the tip, i have cough medicine in the fridge, that i could use 



Babydoll25 said:


> Look......
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



nice, minimalistic and colorful


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, just too tired for some reason, and inhaled too much smoke today, i hate the fact that i live between people who smoke. but anyway, thx for the tip, i have cough medicine in the fridge, that i could use
> 
> 
> nice, minimalistic and colorful

Click to collapse



Sparky got me sick (which you already know) and I miscounted how many hours between doses.  so...now I'm all woozy and I STILL can't breathe. 
Yeah, it's the ICS launcher and clock and wallpaper.  (me gusta)
( pour water in all the ashtrays?) That might, send a message to the smokers...
Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky got me sick (which you already know) and I miscounted how many hours between doses.  so...now I'm all woozy and I STILL can't breathe.
> Yeah, it's the ICS launcher and clock and wallpaper.  (me gusta)
> ( pour water in all the ashtrays?) That might, send a message to the smokers...
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



lol, you'll be fine 

just be careful next times


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey guys 

NP .. nice phone  But I still prefer buttons!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey guys
> 
> NP .. nice phone  But I still prefer buttons!!!!

Click to collapse



hey maz

got is the iphone offer still going?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey maz
> 
> got is the iphone offer still going?

Click to collapse



If you actually need it dude  Still waiting on digitalizer though


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey guys
> 
> NP .. nice phone  But I still prefer buttons!!!!

Click to collapse



What phone? My screenie? That's, mai tablet... 

Pipsqueak approved this message.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> If you actually need it dude  Still waiting on digitalizer though

Click to collapse



lol, it can make a good ball


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What phone? My screenie? That's, mai tablet...
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message.

Click to collapse



Nexus prime  But very nice screenie btw  


husam666 said:


> lol, it can make a good ball

Click to collapse



ball?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nexus prime  But very nice screenie btw
> 
> 
> ball?

Click to collapse



football, basket ball, iphoneball, call it whatever you want


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nexus prime  But very nice screenie btw
> 
> 
> ball?

Click to collapse



Oh the new Nexus. That's my next phone.....

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> football, basket ball, iphoneball, call it whatever you want

Click to collapse



Lmao!!! HAhahahhaha XD I was like wut is he on about..., then I lol'ed 






---------- Post added at 05:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Oh the new Nexus. That's my next phone.....
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



Sweet  But the Sensation? You haven't had long.. Oh wait.. for your collection?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao!!! HAhahahhaha XD I was like wut is he on about..., then I lol'ed
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol @the pic


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao!!! HAhahahhaha XD I was like wut is he on about..., then I lol'ed
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup. I will own every Nexus EVA! And Sparky may end up with my Sensation.....or an Amaze. We'll see how much I can catch back up.... (money wise)
It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yup. I will own every Nexus EVA! And Sparky may end up with my Sensation.....or an Amaze. We'll see how much I can catch back up.... (money wise)
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



Sweet  It will be a nice collection, I'll give you 2 small cows for the collection? They're both black.. and chilling right at the end of the garden.. you know you want too  me jelly btw


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao!!! HAhahahhaha XD I was like wut is he on about..., then I lol'ed
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



or i can just use it as a phone and start looking for a boyfriend


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 19, 2011)

This background says it all


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> or i can just use it as a phone and start looking for a boyfriend

Click to collapse



You finally came out of the closet 


LOL


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

lmao, what's up dave?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 19, 2011)

So... i have this bad habit of not hitting tab after i type my email address when logging into facebook. Leaving my password in the loggin bar for all to see Any way of removing these? Im getting tired of changing my password.lol


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> or i can just use it as a phone and start looking for a boyfriend

Click to collapse



Wth does that mean? 

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## 4silvertooth (Oct 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> So... i have this bad habit of not hitting tab after i type my email address when logging into facebook. Leaving my password in the loggin bar for all to see Any way of removing these? Im getting tired of changing my password.lol

Click to collapse



Set your password as "hitthetab"  that will remind u.


----------



## 4silvertooth (Oct 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wth does that mean?
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



Husam speaks parables some times. Or he misspelled you as i.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao, what's up dave?

Click to collapse



Not too much, its the middle of the week so i can't complain to bad and i finally did my computer hw Flier thingy last night and i must say it turned out ugly  LOL

But thats what i make when i have to use certain things in paint 


Hello:
BD
DD
Anyone else that is lurking or post on a different page


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> or i can just use it as a phone and start looking for a boyfriend

Click to collapse



Boyfriend?? Ok 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 19, 2011)

4silvertooth said:


> Set your password as "hitthetab"  that will remind u.

Click to collapse



You speak truth... but if i do that then all you fine peoples will know my fb password
and i dont trust everyone here with that *coughHusamcough*


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wth does that mean?
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



using iphone makes people g4y, i my brother has a friend that bought an phone 4 and started to turn into g4y


----------



## 4silvertooth (Oct 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> using iphone makes people g4y, i my brother has a friend that bought an phone 4 and started to turn into g4y

Click to collapse



Wrong thread n00b, that goes to wildest alligation thread.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

4silvertooth said:


> Wrong thread n00b, that goes to wildest alligation thread.

Click to collapse



but it's true!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

I really hope sprint gets the Galaxy Nexus!!!

Its so sexy: http://www.google.com/nexus/


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2011)

I guess 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I really hope sprint gets the Galaxy Nexus!!!
> 
> Its so sexy: http://www.google.com/nexus/

Click to collapse



Verizon is!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Verizon is!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Thanks for rubbing it in 

I have a feeling it will goto sprint maybe late January as LTE for sprint is starting in 2012.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> So... i have this bad habit of not hitting tab after i type my email address when logging into facebook. Leaving my password in the loggin bar for all to see Any way of removing these? Im getting tired of changing my password.lol

Click to collapse



Any other ideas anyone?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2011)

Account settings,  deavtivate  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Any other ideas anyone?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



train your brain!


----------



## 4silvertooth (Oct 19, 2011)

Why is sviluppatori irc channel missing?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2011)

Op hasn't been edited I think,  it was un used after the first day or 2  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Account settings,  deavtivate
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Lmao. I have thought about that a time or two
@hus. Even if I train it, all that training goes down the ****ter after drinking
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## JimJam707 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey.
/me disappears


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2011)

Jamie  hihihi


Also
Phew..  a relief http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1310040

But the prime uses a 4year old gpu  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2011)

4silvertooth said:


> Husam speaks parables some times. Or he misspelled you as i.

Click to collapse



Thank you. That makes sense. 

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Even if I train it, all that training goes down the ****ter after drinking

Click to collapse




That is why u train when drunk and sober


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Verizon is!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



So is AT&T AND T-Mobile. Read the specs. There are HSPA+ compatible specs for both PLUS LTE for Verizon. Seriously, Verizon ISN'T getting some kind of exclusive. It may be available directly from Verizon and only through Best Buy for the GSM version. But IT WILL BE AVAILABLE ON AT  LEAST THREE (IF NOT ALL FOUR) CARRIERS AT LAUNCH. If anyone says different, they are just stupid, or spreading FUD
It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2011)

Y u ignore my post,  with 3x more pixels than a sgs2 it also has the same gpu in the sgs1 D: 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> So is AT&T AND T-Mobile. Read the specs. There are HSPA+ compatible specs for both PLUS LTE for Verizon. Seriously, Verizon ISN'T getting some kind of exclusive. It may be available directly from Verizon and only through Best Buy for the GSM version. But IT WILL BE AVAILABLE ON AT  LEAST THREE (IF NOT ALL FOUR) CARRIERS AT LAUNCH. If anyone says different, they are just stupid, or spreading FUD
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



Sprint probably wont get it til late February at the earliest, that's if they get it.. 

LTE on sprint wont be rolling out til Early 2012 

So I'll be waiting hopefully its not too late


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> That is why u train when drunk and sober

Click to collapse



yup,  people can't drive when they are drunk because they train when they are sober, so if you train while being drunk, you will drive like a pro


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yup,  people can't drive when they are drunk because they train when they are sober, so if you train while being drunk, you will drive like a pro

Click to collapse



I know this is bad but i drive like a pro when drunk, i usually avoid driving after drinking heavily but sometimes i gotta


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2011)

-____-

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> -____-
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



sometimes i imagine your face looks like a -_________- and everytime i see that i remember you


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> That is why u train when drunk and sober

Click to collapse



Haha, yes. Training to log into fb when drunk. I can well imagine all the explaining I would have to do later to everyone

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, yes. Training to log into fb when drunk. I can well imagine all the explaining I would have to do later to everyone
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



LOL   .....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sometimes i imagine your face looks like a -_________- and everytime i see that i remember you

Click to collapse



Lmao  Cheers, But still no reply to my posts, or can you guys not face the truuthhzz


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao  Cheers, But still no reply to my posts, or can you guys not face the truuthhzz

Click to collapse



maybe people are not interested 

apparently talking about people being drunk is better than talking about which phone is better


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> maybe people are not interested
> 
> apparently talking about people being drunk is better than talking about which phone is better

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



Max your Give Internets site is broke


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Max your Give Internets site is broke

Click to collapse



yup, i was about to tell you about it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Max your Give Internets site is broke

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> yup, i was about to tell you about it

Click to collapse



Cheers for saying  ahhhhhhhhhh! My internets...  WEll they're still hosting the image though.. hmm


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> WEll they're still hosting the image though.. hmm

Click to collapse



LULZ 

There site breaks but there image hosting works Facepalm*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Sprint probably wont get it til late February at the earliest, that's if they get it..
> 
> LTE on sprint wont be rolling out til Early 2012
> 
> So I'll be waiting hopefully its not too late

Click to collapse



But it WILL GET IT. ( notice, I said three out of four at launch) and you aren't forced to stay with Sprint. I myself, have two accounts (T-Mo and Sprint) and access to a third ( Verizon).

The Bird is the Word


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2011)

Gsm unlocked phones ftw! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> But it WILL GET IT. ( notice, I said three out of four at launch) and you aren't forced to stay with Sprint. I myself, have two accounts (T-Mo and Sprint) and access to a third ( Verizon).
> 
> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse



Who knows when tho? 

Also i am on sprint because my dad is on it and im off his plan so its cheaper and its unlimited everything and i love there service it always has been great for me


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2011)

4 year old gpu and 3x the pixels cough,   nice phone none the less though I guess 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 4 year old gpu and 3x the pixels cough,   nice phone none the less though I guess
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



so how good are you at using the internet when you are drunk?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> so how good are you at using the internet when you are drunk?

Click to collapse



Bad so it seems,  I has infraction 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> so how good are you at using the internet when you are drunk?

Click to collapse



Im pretty good i just can't spell and if i'm in a bad mood i usually start new threads or post crap on Twitter so my GF can't see it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Im pretty good i just can't spell and if i'm in a bad mood i usually start new threads or post crap on Twitter so my GF can't see it

Click to collapse



XD awkward moment when she looks for you on Twitter one day 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD awkward moment when she looks for you on Twitter one day
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



that awkward moment when people stop ignoring your post


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 19, 2011)

4silvertooth said:


> Why is sviluppatori irc channel missing?

Click to collapse



It's not missing, unless no one is on...it's probably just empty right now.  

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD awkward moment when she looks for you on Twitter one day
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



YA but she hates twitter she thinks its pointless she doesn't even have an account.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> YA but she hates twitter she thinks its pointless she doesn't even have an account.

Click to collapse



It IS pointless! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It IS pointless!
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



No its not


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

nighty

10char


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 19, 2011)

I want to join I want to join! I see you don't have a buffone di corte yet! I volunteer to be "buffone di corte ed erede al trono della follia"


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> I want to join I want to join! I see you don't have a buffone di corte yet! I volunteer to be "buffone di corte ed erede al trono della follia"

Click to collapse



i approve, you seem to be awesome


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> No its not

Click to collapse



@pointless_poster3 Lol I'm taking a dump right now....just thought I'd let you know.

Davidrulez tweets:

Still haven't finished my computer homework...so lazy. 

Blah blah blah it's a waste of valuable time. It's really only useful to Devs and people who actually have useful updates to say on the go. BUT, that's just my 2¢. 

Seeya Husam! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 19, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> I want to join I want to join! I see you don't have a buffone di corte yet! I volunteer to be "buffone di corte ed erede al trono della follia"

Click to collapse



First, let me ask...who is the don? Answer correctly or you'll be flamed highly and rejected downright.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> @pointless_poster3 Lol I'm taking a dump right now....just thought I'd let you know.
> 
> Davidrulez tweets:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually i finished my Flier


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Actually i finished my Flier

Click to collapse



Lmao! Good job Dave, I'm proud. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

Also here try to catch this:  I bet u can't 










---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Lmao! Good job Dave, I'm proud.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Ya, it kinda ugly LOL cause it forced me to use certain things in paint and made me use paint


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> First, let me ask...who is the don? Answer correctly or you'll be flamed highly and rejected downright.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Don: twitch153


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Also here try to catch this:  I bet u can't
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn app. Your picture doesn't show up....  

The Bird is the Word


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 19, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Don: twitch153

Click to collapse



Good job. Now...pm me answering why you think I'm op. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Also here try to catch this:  I bet u can't

Click to collapse



Caught it.  It's simple when it's not moving lol

Hi bd! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Damn app. Your picture doesn't show up....
> 
> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse



No GIF support


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Good job. Now...pm me answering why you think I'm op.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



cuz op is a f*gg*t?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> cuz op is a f*gg*t?

Click to collapse



Cuz Husam wants his guitar to become my next target for training with my shotgun? 

Sometimes, I wonder why you're second in command...

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> cuz op is a f*gg*t?

Click to collapse



This coming from the guy that says he should look for a boyfriend


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Cuz Husam wants his guitar to become my next target for training with my shotgun?
> 
> Sometimes, I wonder why you're second in command...
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



sry, but it how the internet goes

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=OP&defid=5888188

---------- Post added at 01:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 AM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> This coming from the guy that says he should look for a boyfriend

Click to collapse



if i used the iphone -_____-

---------- Post added at 01:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 AM ----------

also http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/op-is-a-f-t#.Tp9LsJv7iW4


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Good job. Now...pm me answering why you think I'm op.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



PM sent

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sry, but it how the internet goes
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=OP&defid=5888188
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Still i would't post something like that cause u will get flamed by me


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sry, but it how the internet goes
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=OP&defid=5888188
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Esoteric interwebz jokes should stay esoteric.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Still i would't post something like that cause u will get flamed by me

Click to collapse



well i did it for the lulz, so go ahead


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> well i did it for the lulz, so go ahead

Click to collapse



I will Homo


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 19, 2011)

Iz back

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Iz back
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Hello Watt


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 19, 2011)

Everyone welcome Jase to the group 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello everyone.


F*** the f***ing Xbox. I didn't know I paid $10 f***ing dollars a month to constantly get

"Disconnected from game session. Returning to single player".


Those who have Xboxes may know what game I'm ranting about.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Everyone welcome Jase to the group
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Whats in it for me? 

---------- Post added at 03:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 PM ----------




rr5678 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> F*** the f***ing Xbox. I didn't know I paid $10 f***ing dollars a month to constantly get
> ...

Click to collapse



HALO ? 

I don't have issues.


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Whats in it for me?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope.

GTA 4. POS game servers.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 19, 2011)

rr5678 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> F*** the f***ing Xbox. I didn't know I paid $10 f***ing dollars a month to constantly get
> ...

Click to collapse



Y u think i buy 120gb ps3 and have NO ISSUES! 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Whats in it for me?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Me not calling you a douche? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Y u think i buy 120gb ps3 and have NO ISSUES!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



>mfw I have a PS3. 160 Slim


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Me not calling you a douche?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Sounds like a good deal 


Hello Jase!!!

Welcome to the biggest spamming thread ever!!!!!!!!!  


BTW:

Just the tip?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 19, 2011)

You all could just give up video games like me and move to the woods with nothing but a laptop, a rifle (and ammo), your EVO 3D, and a satellite link. That and a small portable generator designed to run on filtered animal feces.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 19, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> You all could just give up video games like me and move to the woods with nothing but a laptop, a rifle (and ammo), your EVO 3D, and a satellite link. That and a small portable generator designed to run on filtered animal feces.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



I hope that last part isn't true...I don't play games that often. It's all about college as of right now lol

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I hope that last part isn't true...I don't play games that often. It's all about college as of right now lol
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



What? Deer pies are high in nitrogen. I tried going solar panel but the damn hippies in town got mad because they were not produced "Environmentally Friendly" and someone narc'ed on me for buying them from China.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 20, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> What? Deer pies are high in nitrogen. I tried going solar panel but the damn hippies in town got mad because they were not produced "Environmentally Friendly" and someone narc'ed on me for buying them from China.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Hello newbie who would they narc on you to?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hello newbie who would they narc on you to?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



The guy bringing 'em in narc'ed on me to the hippies. The hippies narc'ed on me to the local law enforcement, and the local guys narc'ed on me to the Fed's who felt that importing products without paying tariffs on them is not legal. Who knew?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 20, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> The guy bringing 'em in narc'ed on me to the hippies. The hippies narc'ed on me to the local law enforcement, and the local guys narc'ed on me to the Fed's who felt that importing products without paying tariffs on them is not legal. Who knew?

Click to collapse



Wow, **** luck. Where abouts you from?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 20, 2011)

I trolled the biggest ot troll. Hehehe 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1309446

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wow, **** luck. Where abouts you from?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



It was Kentucky, but running from the law takes its toll, so I'm now in Florida.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 20, 2011)

Does anyone here still go on skype? I was thinking we could use kakaotal from the market?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Does anyone here still go on skype? I was thinking we could use kakaotal from the market?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



What is that?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> What is that?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



An app in the market that allows for group chat

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> An app in the market that allows for group chat
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Just use Chat Roulette in the Android browser, it has all the video entertainment you could need. 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 20, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Just use Chat Roulette in the Android browser, it has all the video entertainment you could need.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



-.- my friend shut down my computer with that up one day. I hate that site

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> -.- my friend shut down my computer with that up one day. I hate that site
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



LULZ.

Greatest site since sliced bread if your into that sort of thing.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 20, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> LULZ.
> 
> Greatest site since sliced bread if your into that sort of thing.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Some guy was doing the pain Olympics!!!! And my friend scot left it on!!!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Some guy was doing the pain Olympics!!!! And my friend scot left it on!!!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



They usually have some guy beatin' his meat. That or some weird tranny strip tease going on.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 20, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> They usually have some guy beatin' his meat. That or some weird tranny strip tease going on.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Yeah. Not for me.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yeah. Not for me.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Nah. It's fun to do that to people though....jk lolol


Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 20, 2011)

I haz dah roots 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 20, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Nah. It's fun to do that to people though....jk lolol
> 
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



....mafia flasher? XD

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 20, 2011)

Quick update: Lotsa work, so I might have to have a hiatus. Don't miss me too much (I know you won't), but I can still be reached via gmail or something. Don't expect ASAP replies, though. 

Until I'm back, ceep it klassy, Mafioso.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Quick update: Lotsa work, so I might have to have a hiatus. Don't miss me too much (I know you won't), but I can still be reached via gmail or something. Don't expect ASAP replies, though.
> 
> Until I'm back, ceep it klassy, Mafioso.

Click to collapse



You know I'll miss you.  You're like a brother to me. Do well but don't stress yourself out too much 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 20, 2011)

good morning, off to school


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good morning, off to school

Click to collapse



Ey.  How goes it everyone? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 20, 2011)

At school. -.-

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 20, 2011)

Fsk. Fsk. Fsk. Fsk. Fsk. Fsk. I'm late for practise. Fsk. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 20, 2011)

'ello mates


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 20, 2011)

Goodmorning guys. Figuring out new girlfriends is a mindfuck sometimes.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning guys. Figuring out new girlfriends is a mindfuck sometimes.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



You're just figuring that out?? Oh poor DD.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You're just figuring that out?? Oh poor DD.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



No, I had just forgotten

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning guys. Figuring out new girlfriends is a mindfuck sometimes.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Just Mafia Flash 'em lolol.


Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 20, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Just Mafia Flash 'em lolol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



What does THAT mean?
Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2011)

Sup mafia 

@ bd, it's like normal flashing.. but with styyle :


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup mafia
> 
> @ bd, it's like normal flashing.. but with styyle :

Click to collapse



Okkay, like rom flashing or like genitalia flashing?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup mafia
> 
> @ bd, it's like normal flashing.. but with styyle :

Click to collapse



I don't think that's what it was Max. But whatever. I don't really care. Theres always the ignore option if I get annoyed enough.....

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Okkay, like rom flashing or like genitalia flashing?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Both 

jk 


Babydoll25 said:


> I don't think that's what it was Max. But whatever. I don't really care. Theres always the ignore option if I get annoyed enough.....
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Ignore  What's up, ?|


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't think that's what it was Max. But whatever. I don't really care. Theres always the ignore option if I get annoyed enough.....
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Are you still sick bd?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Are you still sick bd?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeah. Very. 
@Max: I didn't mean YOU.....

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello:
BD
Jase
Error
Husam
DD
Dexter
Sakai
John
Watt
Max
RR
M_T_M
Anyone i missed or being a creeper and lurking 

---------- Post added at 09:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 AM ----------

Maybe good news according to this info sign up sheet about the Galaxy Nexus http://www.samsung.com/us/register/galaxynexus/

It maybe going to 7 carriers and sprint is one. 

Hope it doesn't come out too late for sprint.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah. Very.
> @Max: I didn't mean YOU.....
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Unlucky sis  p)


Ohh I knew that 

---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> BD
> Jase
> Error
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey 

Awesome  But I found his pic of it's gpu xD







oh wait


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Unlucky sis  p)
> 
> 
> Ohh I knew that
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing like

Trololololololololololololol so early in the Day


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Nothing like
> 
> Trololololololololololololol so early in the Day

Click to collapse



It's 5.40 PM here  Not early at all


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It's 5.40 PM here  Not early at all

Click to collapse



well it was 9:30AM here and that to me is early


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> well it was 9:30AM here and that to me is early

Click to collapse



Oh, woooww, soooooo early

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, woooww, soooooo early
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I usually like sleeping til at least 10:30 AM


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello everyone! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> well it was 9:30AM here and that to me is early

Click to collapse





I_am_Error said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



'Sup  & DD

also

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1268003&page=158

They aint happy


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I usually like sleeping til at least 10:30 AM

Click to collapse



Lucky. I can hardly remember those days

---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 AM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Hey err and max


soo i figured out why flashing that rom made things a mess.
and i figured out why my gf seemed to be acting distant.
and i lost 8 pounds.
today is a good day


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lucky. I can hardly remember those days
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now explain all 3


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Hello Error 

U work today?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey Maxey, DD, Dave how goes it all? 

@Dave, I worked earlier. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> soo i figured out why flashing that rom made things a mess.
> and i figured out why my gf seemed to be acting distant.
> and i lost 8 pounds.
> today is a good day

Click to collapse



U forgot to wipe it clean?

She's pregnant? 

Congrats!! 



@Max there i explained it for him 


LMAO


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2011)

Good cheers, You?

You see my talk about the Prime having a  GPU? 

---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> U forgot to wipe it clean?
> She's pregnant?
> Congrats!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao! XD  Cheers for that


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey Maxey, DD, Dave how goes it all?
> 
> @Dave, I worked earlier.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



It goes well its Thursday and tomorrow night I'm going bowling and drinking for my 24th b-day!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good cheers, You?
> 
> You see my talk about the Prime having a  GPU?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All smart phones have gpus dude...SOC. 

@DD, explanations for all of those please? 

Edit: Happy birthday Dave!  24 eh? Getting old.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> All smart phones have gpus dude...SOC.
> 
> @DD, explanations for all of those please?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tell me about it  LOL


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Tell me about it  LOL

Click to collapse



Soon you'll get baggy skin, and you'll look like a bloodhound 

And this will be you:









-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Soon you'll get baggy skin, and you'll look like a bloodhound
> 
> And this will be you:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> All smart phones have gpus dude...SOC.
> 
> @DD, explanations for all of those please?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 I meant bad, Well not bad.. but has the one of a SGS1 but also 3x the pixels.. I wanted a monster in there xD  not a 4 year old wrinkled gpu .


AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVID


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



Don't worry, it'll take a few more year....months.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I meant bad, Well not bad.. but has the one of a SGS1 but also 3x the pixels.. I wanted a monster in there xD  not a 4 year old wrinkled gpu .
> 
> 
> AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVID

Click to collapse



Well fail on you lol  Yeah, the galaxy nexus isn't all I expected it to be. BUT you also gotta figure, with the hardware acceleration it may not need something spectacular.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

@Error did u get root yet on your phone?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Well fail on you lol  Yeah, the galaxy nexus isn't all I expected it to be. BUT you also gotta figure, with the hardware acceleration it may not need something spectacular.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Goood point, But I'm thinking of games.. not UI  And maybe _unumportant_ becnhmarks 

---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------

Dre beats £13, Obviously fake.. But I'm tempted.. Whaddya reckon?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> U forgot to wipe it clean?
> 
> She's pregnant?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Err umm, noo. 

I forgot to flash g-apps right after i flashed the nightly. And flashing it later turns out isnt good.

She wants to take things slower, and i completely agree (i went into this thinking i would take it slow after the last trainwreck of a relationship)

And i like to maintain my 140p skinny look. And i am there again


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Goood point, But I'm thinking of games.. not UI  And maybe _unumportant_ becnhmarks
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------
> 
> Dre beats £13, Obviously fake.. But I'm tempted..  Whaddya reckon?

Click to collapse



The vibrant played games fine. 

Screw benchmarks! 

I wouldn't waste the money...

@Dave, yeah! Last night. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 20, 2011)

i seen a happy birthday david... so i think its safe to assume its your bithday.

Happy Birthday David!!!! You Rule


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Err umm, noo.
> 
> I forgot to flash g-apps right after i flashed the nightly. And flashing it later turns out isnt good.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL darn i was way off 



I_am_Error said:


> The vibrant played games fine.
> 
> Screw benchmarks!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Cool    Get clockwork too?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The vibrant played games fine.
> 
> Screw benchmarks!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it did, But that has roughly 3x less the pixels it has to push.. so alot slower


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> i seen a happy birthday david... so i think its safe to assume its your bithday.
> 
> Happy Birthday David!!!! You Rule

Click to collapse



Thanks its really not til Sunday but I'm celebrating tomorrow with bowling and beer with my amigos


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes it did, But that has roughly 3x less the pixels it has to push.. so alot slower

Click to collapse



Either way, I'm glad I got my hercules 

@Dave, yes! We have no roms though.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Either way, I'm glad I got my hercules
> 
> @Dave, yes! We have no roms though.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



I'm sure the roms will be popping up this weekend


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I'm sure the roms will be popping up this weekend

Click to collapse



Hope 2 God.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

Did anyone notice that John is now named archer?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Did anyone notice that John is now named archer?

Click to collapse



Yup, i noticed


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2011)

Johnmoly? Is that him?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Johnmoly? Is that him?

Click to collapse



Yeah, he is 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Johnmoly? Is that him?

Click to collapse



Who is Johnmoly?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Who is Johnmoly?

Click to collapse



johnmolyneux... Well thats how I read his name.. Is he archer


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> johnmolyneux... Well thats how I read his name.. Is he archer

Click to collapse



Yep


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2011)

Ohhh.. Wow  xD I thoguth Archer was a mod  My bad  Check the hill thread, I drew you dev and DD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ohhh.. Wow  xD I thoguth Archer was a mod  My bad  Check the hill thread, I drew you dev and DD

Click to collapse



Posted response


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2011)

We now own the hill as a group


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

What do u think of the new avatar?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> What do u think of the new avatar?

Click to collapse



lol xD I bagsy kenny btw.. If south park is what were doing


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 20, 2011)

I am tweak! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I am tweak!
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



XD 

Who's butters?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD
> 
> Who's butters?

Click to collapse



Lol Mila..err...Idk.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol Mila..err...Idk.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Phahahah  XD

So which mod is the cop


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Phahahah  XD
> 
> So which mod is the cop

Click to collapse



DEFINITELY M_T_M.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> DEFINITELY M_T_M.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



XD Fit's doesn't it  lol

Yawnn, Im tired, where is everyone?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm getting ready to go out. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2011)

sweet dude, Also.. When you telling your prof the costs?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> sweet dude, Also.. When you telling your prof the costs?

Click to collapse



When I have class with him tomorrow  

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 20, 2011)

Trololololol

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Trololololol
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



What's up broseph? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What's up broseph?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



What's a broseph? 



Trolololololololololololol


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> What's a broseph?
> 
> 
> 
> Trolololololololololololol

Click to collapse









-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 20, 2011)

Funny meme there Error.....

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Funny meme there Error.....
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



Sarcasm?  Also, hi! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello BD 

I am about to go get lunch at Taco bell 

Anyone want a chalupa?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello BD
> 
> I am about to go get lunch at Taco bell
> 
> Anyone want a chalupa?

Click to collapse



Ooh! Ohh! Me! Me! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Ooh! Ohh! Me! Me!
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



What type of sauce would u like?  

3 min!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm building my shed still err. hi bd, David, & anyone else I missed!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

Here is your chalupa error: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Here i got a little but of every sauce so take your pick:







Enjoy!!!


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 20, 2011)

Ohai guys  We were in Italy today with my school  I burned my tongue on hot chocolate there   

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh well, good night (forever alone)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Oct 20, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Oh well, good night (forever alone)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



night dude


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2011)

Night DaVid,  awesome  I'm going skiing in Feb in Italy 
Also hi hus 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Night DaVid,  awesome  I'm going skiing in Feb in Italy
> Also hi hus
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



hey, i think there's something wrong with me, i just talked about my feelings with people on chat, that never happens, like ever


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> THIS is cooooool!!!

Click to collapse



Not bad very interesting


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey, i think there's something wrong with me, i just talked about my feelings with people on chat, that never happens, like ever

Click to collapse



You pregnant?

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 20, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> You pregnant?
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I'm a dude -_______________________-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm a dude -_______________________-

Click to collapse



Guys can get pregnant  

Didn't u see the movie Junior?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Guys can get pregnant
> 
> Didn't u see the movie Junior?

Click to collapse



yes but that was a movie, and he applied for a surgery in order to become pregnant


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes but that was a movie, and he applied for a surgery in order to become pregnant

Click to collapse



Still ..........


----------



## husam666 (Oct 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Still ..........

Click to collapse



whatever


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 20, 2011)

Its fsking cold.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello Mafia. So I know this is gunna be tmi and maybe get a mod pissed of at me, but I don't really care Is it bad that I (I bet you wish you knew what this said) Like umm... (Yup) 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 21, 2011)

Hmm, the HTC rezound looks sexy

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## TheRomMistress (Oct 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hello Mafia. So I know this is gunna be tmi and maybe get a mod pissed of at me, but I don't really care Is it bad that I (I bet you wish you knew what this said) Like umm... (Yup)
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yes.


----------



## TheRomMistress (Oct 21, 2011)

trolololol


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 21, 2011)

I thought as much

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 21, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> trolololol

Click to collapse



You have a great talent of making my days! XD 

Hey guys! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## TheRomMistress (Oct 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I thought as much
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I just messing with you. Its not a bad thing...just not nessasarily preferred ...

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRomMistress (Oct 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You have a great talent of making my days! XD
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



What did I do?

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 21, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> What did I do?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You just make me laugh.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 21, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I just messing with you. Its not a bad thing...just not nessasarily preferred ...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It actually seems to be more of a bad thing for me. But thanks for teh trollin


----------



## TheRomMistress (Oct 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You just make me laugh.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Is this cuz I hijacked your op? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRomMistress (Oct 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It actually seems to be more of a bad thing for me. But thanks for teh trollin

Click to collapse



Yup

Yes I will be cleaning this thread when I get home.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 21, 2011)

Trololollolololololollololololololo

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 21, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Is this cuz I hijacked your op?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That and you still didn't correct the fact that I called you TRIM. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 21, 2011)

Too much trolling for one day. Night mafiaz. And lurking modz!!! :eel:

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 21, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Hmmm...maybe u should get worked up way ahead of time?
> 
> Yes I will be cleaning this thread when I get home.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yup


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yup
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



...tmi.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> ...tmi.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



I kind of had a warning earlier

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I kind of had a warning earlier
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



You think I read? We're not all like you dd lol

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You think I read? We're not all like you dd lol
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Pfftt, illiterate banana

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## TheRomMistress (Oct 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That and you still didn't correct the fact that I called you TRIM.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



I was tired of correcting it...I pretty sure I did like 3 times...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 21, 2011)

Jeezus it cold out

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------




deliriousDroid said:


> Hello Mafia. So I know this is gunna be tmi and maybe get a mod pissed of at me, but I don't really care Is it bad that I (I bet you wish you knew what this said) Like umm... (Yup)
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



You have a way with editing trim its not as boring as teh other mods

---------- Post added at 09:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------

Where teh fiiiaauuuuukkkkk is everyone one? Im a little drunk and bored


----------



## TheRomMistress (Oct 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Jeezus it cold out
> 
> 
> You have a way with editing trim its not as boring as teh other mods

Click to collapse



Why ty, Sir


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 21, 2011)

Hence the over use of   

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------




TheRomMistress said:


> Why ty, Sir

Click to collapse



Not a prob  what are you up to this fine night? I just finished talking to my bro who just had a kid, and i am in shuch a good moooood.lol. And have been having a few to celebrate


----------



## TheRomMistress (Oct 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hence the over use of
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should head over to the drunk thread...I am good, just browsing phones and tabs


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 21, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> You should head over to the drunk thread...I am good, just browsing phones and tabs

Click to collapse



Oh, I will Once i submit you to this terribly horrible song 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cKo4FMzt_hM


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 21, 2011)

le sigh.... drinking alone now. Mafia where are you?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## TheRomMistress (Oct 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, I will Once i submit you to this terribly horrible song
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cKo4FMzt_hM

Click to collapse



Awesome!


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 21, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Awesome!

Click to collapse



TheRomMistress is my Goddess!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm back... finally?

Sorry for the short hiatus, I had to deal with work...


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 21, 2011)

oh.. oh.. cat-fight!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm back... finally?
> 
> Sorry for the short hiatus, I had to deal with work...

Click to collapse



Lol short hiatus is short.  No worries dude. How goes it? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 21, 2011)

Morning 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

concert in 2:30 hours 

hi _\m/


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol short hiatus is short.  No worries dude. How goes it?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Sometimes, doing good work, clearing a huge pile of todo list is good for your soul. 

Enjoy, Hus. I have a concert weekly


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Sometimes, doing good work, clearing a huge pile of todo list is good for your soul.
> 
> Enjoy, Hus. I have a concert weekly

Click to collapse



lol, lucky you 

thx, tbh i only want to go to see someone that i know fail at singing/remembering the lyrics


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 21, 2011)

Goodmorning Mafia. Boy oh boy am I feeling last night

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Sometimes, doing good work, clearing a huge pile of todo list is good for your soul.
> 
> Enjoy, Hus. I have a concert weekly

Click to collapse



I know! It feels so rewarding after you're done. 

@DD, I bet you are. How you feeling dude? 

@Husam, who is playing at the concert? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I know! It feels so rewarding after you're done.
> 
> @DD, I bet you are. How you feeling dude?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



some local bands and friends


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I know! It feels so rewarding after you're done.
> 
> @DD, I bet you are. How you feeling dude?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well at 6 I was still feeling drunk as hell. At 7 I was feeling hungover as hell. And at 8 I am now feeling meh as hell.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well at 6 I was still feeling drunk as hell. At 7 I was feeling hungover as hell. And at 8 I am now feeling meh as hell.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Meh, that's how I feel everyday bro.  

@Husam, enjoy that concert you deserve it  

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Meh, that's how I feel everyday bro.
> 
> @Husam, enjoy that concert you deserve it
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



thx dude, will do 

how is u doesing 2day?


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 21, 2011)

Ohai guys. I feel like ****/forever alone 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## 4silvertooth (Oct 21, 2011)

@husam 
Can you make all of us a ringtone on your guitar?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

4silvertooth said:


> @husam
> Can you make all of us a ringtone on your guitar?

Click to collapse



hmm, give me a tune or a song and i'll be happy to play it for you


----------



## 4silvertooth (Oct 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hmm, give me a tone or a song and i'll be happy to play it for you

Click to collapse



No make a original Mafia style tone.

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

4silvertooth said:


> No make a original Mafia style tone.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



mafia style original? lol that's a bit hard 

---------- Post added at 03:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------

but anyways, challenge accepted, i'll see what i can do


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Meh, that's how I feel everyday bro.
> 
> @Husam, enjoy that concert you deserve it
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Alchy eh?jks
Thank God for smokes tho. I don't know how I survived before.lol
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow, I need to get to that cafe in town for Wi-Fi. 45 apps to update now. And a new version of clockwork recovery

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wow, I need to get to that cafe in town for Wi-Fi. 45 apps to update now. And a new version of clockwork recovery
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



lol, that's much


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, that's much

Click to collapse



Lol, that's English fail

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, that's English fail
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



i doesn't cared


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 21, 2011)

Goods for u
Hmmm, looks like today is a bad battery day down 20% in three hours
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goods for u
> Hmmm, looks like today is a bad battery day down 20% in three hours
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



that was fast 
(not what she said )


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that was fast
> (not what she said )

Click to collapse



Lmfao, I think you missed the convo last night with trim. It's deleted now, but it was about that

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lmfao, I think you missed the convo last night with trim. It's deleted now, but it was about that
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



i guess i did, why do they always delete the fun?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i guess i did, why do they always delete the fun?

Click to collapse



Cuz the funnest things are always against the rules

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Cuz the funnest things are always against the rules
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



meh, rulers gonna rule lol


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> meh, rulers gonna rule lol

Click to collapse



Rule's are meant to be broken. Therefore so are rulers.
I wanna go back to sleep naow...
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Rule's are meant to be broken. Therefore so are rulers.
> I wanna go back to sleep naow...
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



alright good night
and im heading to the concert 

cya later all


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> alright good night
> and im heading to the concert
> 
> cya later all

Click to collapse



Later hus. Don't mosh to hard

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Later hus. Don't mosh to hard
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



i dont think that i even can do that


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 21, 2011)

Weekly concert on Sunday 


Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaa

What am I doing here?


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Weekly concert on Sunday
> 
> 
> Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaa
> ...

Click to collapse



Wasting your time when you could be doing something productive? (like the rest of us  )

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 21, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Wasting your time when you could be doing something productive? (like the rest of us  )
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Admit it: you're waiting for ICS to be ported to your device.


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Admit it: you're waiting for ICS to be ported to your device.

Click to collapse



Yes, that too  I feel forever alone the last few days  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 21, 2011)

Huh? Any particular reason? Dumped?


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 21, 2011)

Well, quite the opposite. Long story short, because of a girl I like but will probably never get. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## TheRomMistress (Oct 21, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> TheRomMistress is my Goddess!!!!

Click to collapse



Um...What did I miss? When did this happen?



husam666 said:


> that was fast
> (not what she said )

Click to collapse



LMAO! Poor DD


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 21, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Well, quite the opposite. Long story short, because of a girl I like but will probably never get.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Remember what happened between me and TiBo? I had to try, even though I knew deep down that I might fail. It separated the wheat from the chaff. She wasn't such an awesome person to be with anyway, and with my **** doing the thinking I didn't realize that until I was slapped awake by rejection.

Just make a move. Carpe Diem. The victor makes their own luck. 



TheRomMistress said:


> Um...What did I miss? When did this happen?
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! Poor DD

Click to collapse



You are, and always will be, the Goddess in my heart, and the flagellator on my back.


----------



## TheRomMistress (Oct 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You are, and always will be, the Goddess in my heart, and the flagellator on my back.

Click to collapse



Thank you?


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Remember what happened between me and TiBo? I had to try, even though I knew deep down that I might fail. It separated the wheat from the chaff. She wasn't such an awesome person to be with anyway, and with my **** doing the thinking I didn't realize that until I was slapped awake by rejection.
> 
> Just make a move. Carpe Diem. The victor makes their own luck.

Click to collapse



Well, the thing is, she kinda knows me. And I think I know from where I know her, but I'm not completely sure lol. She even said hi to me couple of times. So I'll say hi next time, I guess. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 21, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Well, the thing is, she kinda knows me. And I think I know from where I know her, but I'm not completely sure lol. She even said hi to me couple of times. So I'll say hi next time, I guess.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Ask her out, coffee or something. Just for a chat, get to know her better. Give her the space and the opportunity to back out, and don't force yourself, k?


@TRM: You know I want you.


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ask her out, coffee or something. Just for a chat, get to know her better. Give her the space and the opportunity to back out, and don't force yourself, k?

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's what I wanted to do, and I'll do it. Anyways, I'll stop now. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## TheRomMistress (Oct 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> @TRM: You know I want you.

Click to collapse



Um...should I be considering changing my phone number, email address and physical address?


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 21, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Um...should I be considering changing my phone number, email address and physical address?

Click to collapse



Yes.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 21, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Um...should I be considering changing my phone number, email address and physical address?

Click to collapse



There's no need. I remember our agreement. We shall meet in the Dungeon, and only in the Dungeon.


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 21, 2011)

Ok, I'll leave you 2 alone so you can talk in peace. Haha

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2011)

"Hey look I'm Woody 


Howdy Howdy Howdy"


Mafia!!!


----------



## TheRomMistress (Oct 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> "Hey look I'm Woody
> 
> 
> Howdy Howdy Howdy"
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for the topic change


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Thank you for the topic change

Click to collapse



Your welcome 


Gotta love Toy Story 



I just found this awesome site called SeeON and its live tv channels!! 

Its awesome another site to add to my internet TV/Movie site collection.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2011)

Tvcatchup also does that 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm back 

it was AWESOME, I threw plastic cup at a fail Metallica band, but it was too lightweight to reach the vocalist 

I wanted to throw a pepsi can, but friends stopped me


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Tvcatchup also does that
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Ill look at that..


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2011)

Lmao !! XD  hey





husam666 said:


> I'm back
> 
> it was AWESOME, I threw plastic cup at a fail Metallica band, but it was too lightweight to reach the vocalist
> 
> I wanted to throw a pepsi can, but friends stopped me

Click to collapse



@david..  might be UK only,  I'm not sure 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Tvcatchup also does that
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



It doesn't support the U.S.A


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2011)

Unlucky  then again it is BBC and things 


davidrules7778 said:


> It doesn't support the U.S.A

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao !! XD  hey
> 
> @david..  might be UK only,  I'm not sure
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



lol hey mazz 
how it goes?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2011)

So tired,  you? 


husam666 said:


> lol hey mazz
> how it goes?

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> So tired,  you?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



so energetic, but hungry lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Unlucky  then again it is BBC and things
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



So far it looks like seeon is the biggest one with the most channels as other sites are posting there streams on there sites  


I watched The Price Is Right this morning and i miss Bob Barker 

The new guy is lame


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2011)

I will check it out later,  my battery is going to die soon 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I will check it out later,  my battery is going to die soon
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



"Plug it in, Plug it in"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2011)

I'll swap my batteries over once I've eaten somethin 


davidrules7778 said:


> "Plug it in, Plug it in"

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'll swap my batteries over once I've eaten somethin
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Get me some food too!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2011)

Sure,  what do you want and where do I  send it  


davidrules7778 said:


> Get me some food too!!!

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2011)

Send to:

Mafia Thread
Off Topic Thread #1 Spam Thread
Post 12446 or higher.





Where are you going to eat?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Send to:
> 
> Mafia Thread
> Off Topic Thread #1 Spam Thread
> ...

Click to collapse



give me ur credit card numbers and ill send you food


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2011)

XD Chinese I think 

Food..  not a man 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> give me ur credit card numbers and ill send you food

Click to collapse



right.............. 

---------- Post added at 11:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 AM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> XD Chinese I think
> 
> Food..  not a man
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



WOW that was really lame joke.  


Get me some orange chicken and some beef chow mein


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 21, 2011)

I seemed to have developed some sort of food allergy... not sure what to tho


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I seemed to have developed some sort of food allergy... not sure what to tho

Click to collapse



Yikes!!!

What was the last things you ate before u got it? 


And hell0 DD


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> right..............
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm Just trying to help here. I also want a flex cable or a new phone


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm Just trying to help here. I also want a flex cable or a new phone

Click to collapse



Definitely not giving you my credit card numbers now since u want a new phone


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Definitely not giving you my credit card numbers now since u want a new phone

Click to collapse



*sigh* okay


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> right..............
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WaS not a joke, thought husam would be a smartass and say Im eating someone  

Decided to have southern fried chicken  Soo,.. sorry about the chinese xD


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> WaS not a joke, thought husam would be a smartass and say Im eating someone
> 
> Decided to have southern fried chicken  Soo,.. sorry about the chinese xD

Click to collapse



im not that lame, am i?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm Just trying to help here. I also want a flex cable or a new phone

Click to collapse



y u no buy 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Main-Flex...arts_Tools&hash=item2a12ed20d2#ht_1965wt_1346


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> WaS not a joke, thought husam would be a smartass and say Im eating someone
> 
> Decided to have southern fried chicken  Soo,.. sorry about the chinese xD

Click to collapse



I would of settled for a bucket of fried chicken 

Y U NO GET ME SOME?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> im not that lame, am i?

Click to collapse



You're not lame, No


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> y u no buy
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Main-Flex...arts_Tools&hash=item2a12ed20d2#ht_1965wt_1346

Click to collapse



1. i dont have a credit card
2. i dont have money
3. it's used, an on ebay


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I would of settled for a bucket of fried chicken
> 
> Y U NO GET ME SOME?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Click to collapse



XDXD, Sorry dude 

Will this do


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 1. i dont have a credit card
> 2. i dont have money
> 3. it's used, an on ebay

Click to collapse



Get your moms or dad credit card


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 1. i dont have a credit card
> 2. i dont have money
> 3. it's used, an on ebay

Click to collapse



1. Debit? 
2. Make some  Jk, fair enough
3. It's new, read description


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XDXD, Sorry dude
> 
> Will this do

Click to collapse



Oh wow that looks good!!!

I really want to go buy some KFC now 

But i have a turkey sammich instead


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Get your moms or dad credit card

Click to collapse



get me back home and i may 
im across the borders remember?



MacaronyMax said:


> 1. Debit?
> 2. Make some  Jk, fair enough
> 3. It's new, read description

Click to collapse



1. meh
2. too lazy
3. yeah right


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> "Hey look I'm Woody
> 
> 
> Howdy Howdy Howdy"
> ...

Click to collapse



Only in Japan - Search string in youtube (NSFW)


> VIPPERウッディの画像が変態すぎる件

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Only in Japan - Search string in youtube (NSFW)

Click to collapse



I like the bottom 2 the best LMAO!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I like the bottom 2 the best LMAO!!!

Click to collapse



And with that, I'm outta here. 

Good night everybody, and screencap that for goodness sake before a mod gets over sensitive and gimme another infraction.


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Only in Japan - Search string in youtube (NSFW)

Click to collapse



What?? Did you and TRM change positions?? (the first pic  )

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2011)

Night Sakai, Also Lmao!

Also.. PDL?? 

Also.. I wonder if buzz and Woddy ever met Andy's moms toys.. they probably had the same naa.. Actaully wait.. nevermind... 

also 


http://pocketnow.com/iphone/steve-jobs-im-going-to-destroy-android-biography


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> And with that, I'm outta here.
> 
> Good night everybody, and screencap that for goodness sake before a mod gets over sensitive and gimme another infraction.

Click to collapse



I screenshot it and put all the images in one image!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> What?? Did you and TRM change positions?? (the first pic  )
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Rofl! Hahahahhahaha


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I seemed to have developed some sort of food allergy... not sure what to tho

Click to collapse



It's been going on for a few days

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 21, 2011)

Free phone cases?






I gotta drop a log. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Free phone cases?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lolz at your lolcats  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 21, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Lolz at your lolcats
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



I lolz at free case giveaway from my service provider.  

I likes free.  

How goes it? Drinking that one beer? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I lolz at free case giveaway from my service provider.
> 
> I likes free.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not now  It's evening here, which means I'm home  (forever alone) 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 21, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Not now  It's evening here, which means I'm home  (forever alone)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



That's okay, it's cold here. It's so cold my phone's CPU is literally 65°F/18.33°C 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's okay, it's cold here. It's so cold my phone's CPU is literally 65°F/18.33°C
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



wtf? 
that's like freezing in the CPU world


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's okay, it's cold here. It's so cold my phone's CPU is literally 65°F/18.33°C
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Damn  Put it in the microwave   

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wtf?
> that's like freezing in the CPU world

Click to collapse



I know! It's because my phone is so awesome that it can do everything I normally do without heating up lol A blessing and a curse. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 21, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Damn  Put it in the microwave
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



I'm not sure...I'd like to test it on yours first just so I know it'll work. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm not sure...I'd like to test it on yours first just so I know it'll work.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



that's what she said, i think


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm not sure...I'd like to test it on yours first just so I know it'll work.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iU76rDdn2WA&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 21, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iU76rDdn2WA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



I like that video. It made me lulz on the bus.  They get respects for burning that! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that's what she said, i think

Click to collapse



Or curious virgin? xD

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Or curious virgin? xD
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



lmao, yeah that's a good explanation


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao, yeah that's a good explanation

Click to collapse



So how are you dude?  Enjoying the sweeter things in life? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2011)

Long over do hello but.................. Hello Error


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Long over do hello but.................. Hello Error

Click to collapse



Hey Dave! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey Dave!
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



25 more mins of boring work then going home to relax and get ready for dinner and drinking and bowling.   I'm so excited!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> 25 more mins of boring work then going home to relax and get ready for dinner and drinking and bowling.   I'm so excited!!!

Click to collapse



I'm happy for you  My last birthday was kinda a downer. Not bad, just not too exciting. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So how are you dude?  Enjoying the sweeter things in life?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



I'm good, thx for asking, trying to enjoy them, i need to find some first 

wbu?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm happy for you  My last birthday was kinda a downer. Not bad, just not too exciting.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



My last birthday was fun too, but i know how it is to have a downer birthday or even a downer weekend


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm good, thx for asking, trying to enjoy them, i need to find some first
> 
> wbu?

Click to collapse



Enjoying my phone, starting to develop apps then looking to develop roms, not just cook from some other source.  

Well...you need to get new phones.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Enjoying my phone, starting to develop apps then looking to develop roms, not just cook from some other source.
> 
> Well...you need to get new phones.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



yeah i know, i just prefer buying some other things if i had the money


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah i know, i just prefer buying some other things if i had the money

Click to collapse



Such as? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Such as?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



idk, maybe things that i could use in life more than a phone lol


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> idk, maybe things that i could use in life more than a phone lol

Click to collapse



There is no answer to that statement.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> There is no answer to that statement.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



there is, shoes, clothes, stuff for my guitar, a bass... etc see there is


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> A gf perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol I concur.  Hey bud! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> there is, shoes, clothes, stuff for my guitar, a bass... etc see there is

Click to collapse



No, you don't need those things more than you do a phone...if you do then you don't belong on xda! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> A gf perhaps?
> 
> The voices in my head told me to....

Click to collapse



well yah, where can i find the gf market?



I_am_Error said:


> No, you don't need those things more than you do a phone...if you do then you don't belong on xda!
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



maybe i don't anymore


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Lemme see....you ain't got a phone anymore hence unable to search in the market....
> The only market must be the local farmers market and I do believe you might be able to get you one there
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't want a GF manlier than me 

no thx, i'll remain forever alone lol


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Or do you? Based on a post by you earlier in the week this statement is untrue
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wait what?


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 22, 2011)

My dog bit me

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Something about you looking for a boyfriend
> 
> Unless you were confused at the time or just trolling as usual
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



-________________________________________-


----------



## TheRomMistress (Oct 22, 2011)

Someone make me happy. I hate people...except you guys of course.


@Error...y u remove Post #1 trolol?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 22, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Someone make me happy. I hate people...except you guys of course.
> 
> 
> @Error...y u remove Post #1 trolol?

Click to collapse



Hmmm...what makes a sadist happy? Well....I can have one of the members roll in some glass for a little bit.  lol 

Remove post #1? You means the cat? I replaced it with funnier cat that hates everything, we have much in common. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hmmm...what makes a sadist happy? Well....I can have one of the members roll in some glass for a little bit.  lol
> 
> Remove post #1? You means the cat? I replaced it with funnier cat that hates everything, we have much in common.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



I'll go get Husam then. 

I'm more a whip guy


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'll go get Husam then.
> 
> I'm more a whip guy

Click to collapse



I don't think Husam is much of a glass person....>_> We could let TRIM use the cat of nine-tails on you...similar outcome anyways.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I don't think Husam is much of a glass person....>_> We could let TRIM use the cat of nine-tails on you...similar outcome anyways.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



It depends on her mood. C9T is good for prolonged sessions, because she can build the anticipation. Every other flog, she will have to untangle the whips. 

If she's working out, she'll just a straight whip.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It depends on her mood. C9T is good for prolonged sessions, because she can build the anticipation. Every other flog, she will have to untangle the whips.
> 
> If she's working out, she'll just a straight whip.

Click to collapse



Hmm...Understandable. What if she's not really feeling like doing any work? Does she just make you do it? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 22, 2011)

Evening

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Evening
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Ey Cam  How goes it? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 22, 2011)

Nah. The crack of the whip. The sensation of leather on flesh. The smell of blood mingled with sweat and leather and oil and (sometimes) excrement... She lives for that.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nah. The crack of the whip. The sensation of leather on flesh. The smell of blood mingled with sweat and leather and oil and (sometimes) excrement... She lives for that.

Click to collapse



 My eyes are bleeding...I wish I could be as strong as	Oedipus add just rip out my eyes with a fork like him 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> My eyes are bleeding...I wish I could be as strong as	Oedipus add just rip out my eyes with a girl like him
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Girl like him?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Girl like him?

Click to collapse



*fork...

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> My eyes are bleeding...I wish I could be as strong as	Oedipus add just rip out my eyes with a fork like him
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Actually, this is what happens when TRM is lazy:


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Actually, this is what happens when TRM is lazy:

Click to collapse












-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Nope, mine is still more epic 

GTG practise bass


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nope, mine is still more epic
> 
> GTG practise bass

Click to collapse



I was talking about the Pokemon turning into rapists but that's okay 

Seya dude! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## TheRomMistress (Oct 22, 2011)

Ug....you guys are so creepy!

I just had to replace my hard drive cuz the cat spilt water on my laptop...now I am having difficulties with my Win7 Serial Key...this day is great. 

@Error...No, I trololed you...same as second post.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 22, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Ug....you guys are so creepy!
> 
> I just had to replace my hard drive cuz the cat spilt water on my laptop...now I am having difficulties with my Win7 Serial Key...this day is great.
> 
> @Error...No, I trololed you...same as second post.

Click to collapse



I no sees the troll! Just that picture. Dx

I am not creepy! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## TheRomMistress (Oct 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I no sees the troll! Just that picture. Dx
> 
> I am not creepy!
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Look closely in the right hand corner of 2nd post...it went missing in first


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 22, 2011)

This thread seriously needs some bumping... It's out of the top 5 in portal 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 22, 2011)

Your cat spilt it?        
And this might be a bad answer considering your a mod,  but how about renoveWAT or windows activator or something  ,  considering you own a legal copy n all 


TheRomMistress said:


> Ug....you guys are so creepy!
> 
> I just had to replace my hard drive cuz the cat spilt water on my laptop...now I am having difficulties with my Win7 Serial Key...this day is great.
> 
> @Error...No, I trololed you...same as second post.

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 22, 2011)

Also morning everyone 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 22, 2011)

Morning

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'll go get Husam then.
> 
> I'm more a whip guy

Click to collapse



7 hours late 


hello all 

---------- Post added at 12:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> *Members:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wow, cool, we have 2 mods in our mafia


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 22, 2011)

So now we need an admin? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> So now we need an admin?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Maybe MikeChannon would like to join? Lolololol  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 22, 2011)

XD ask him  


idavid_ said:


> Maybe MikeChannon would like to join? Lolololol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Also..  I may just root my phone and give up on sending it for repair,  I mean I can only see it in pitch black with brightness on lowest..  if I don't end up going today imma reroot and then try to start an app some noob suggested one time xD  


Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 22, 2011)

Ok Max, deleted 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 22, 2011)

Rofl,  tolling from the dead 
Adone 



Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Deleted  Now remove my quote from there 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 22, 2011)

Done also tweeyred Dan and brv

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Done also tweeyred Dan and brv
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Replied  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 22, 2011)

Sniff sniff, I smell something going down in the Mafia thread... deleted, deleted, sent message. Anything interesting happening?
And gooodmorning people's
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 22, 2011)

Back  nothing interesting bro 


deliriousDroid said:


> Sniff sniff, I smell something going down in the Mafia thread... deleted, deleted, sent message. Anything interesting happening?
> And gooodmorning people's
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Back  nothing interesting bro
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Damn boring Max is boring I'm trying to figure out what to be for a Halloween party... I'm thinking lmfao shuffle bot

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 22, 2011)

Boring mafia is boring. Y u no post?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 22, 2011)

It's Saturday, that's why

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's Saturday, that's why
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



So? That doesn't mean you can't spam XDA 

Also, happy birthday, Dave! (he said it was on Saturday, not sure if I'm right  ) 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 22, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> So? That doesn't mean you can't spam XDA
> 
> Also, happy birthday, Dave! (he said it was on Saturday, not sure if I'm right  )
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



I thought he said Sunday. And all teh lazy north Americans like to sleep in for a copious amount of time on Saturdays 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 22, 2011)

XD do eeeeettt,  but not the wiggle part..  please no 


deliriousDroid said:


> Damn boring Max is boring I'm trying to figure out what to be for a Halloween party... I'm thinking lmfao shuffle bot
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD do eeeeettt,  but not the wiggle part..  please no
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle yeah. 
Wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle yeah. 
Wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle yeah.
XD I laughed so hard when I seen that video 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 22, 2011)

Guys... I'm in another state... Drove here since noon... Visiting my dying grandmother... 

She's the one who loved all her grandchildren, no matter how obnoxious... 

She hasn't been conscious for the past 24 hours... 

I'm just here to say goodbye to her... 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear Sakai :'( God bless you 


@Dd me too 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Guys... I'm in another state... Drove here since noon... Visiting my dying grandmother...
> 
> She's the one who loved all her grandchildren, no matter how obnoxious...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that Dave


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 22, 2011)

@sky. Sorry to hear bout you grandma. I have never lost anyone close I'm my adult life, so I have no clue what your going though

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## 4silvertooth (Oct 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Guys... I'm in another state... Drove here since noon... Visiting my dying grandmother...
> 
> She's the one who loved all her grandchildren, no matter how obnoxious...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear about that hope she finds peace.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 22, 2011)

Sakai, i'm sorry about your grandmother. Stay strong bud.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry about your grandma.

But hey! Your next girlfriend could look like this.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 22, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


>

Click to collapse



 XDXDXD


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 22, 2011)

I feel like I'm about to die. Holy cow! I'm really sick. 

The Bird is the Word


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I feel like I'm about to die. Holy cow! I'm really sick.
> 
> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse





What's up?


Also thinking of selling iPad for Playbook? And.. I then get monies, For stuff  Mainly bike parts,eBay or xda?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I feel like I'm about to die. Holy cow! I'm really sick.
> 
> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse




what's wrong?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 22, 2011)

Eclipse, Y U NO INSTALL ADT!! 

Been trying all day it keeps failing! Even Manual installation! Wtf


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Eclipse, Y U NO INSTALL ADT!!
> 
> Been trying all day it keeps failing! Even Manual installation! Wtf

Click to collapse



and on that day not a single f___ was given


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 22, 2011)

I can't breathe, my chest hurts, sinuses hurt, my throat is swollen and I'm achy. I'm sure there's a fever lurking around as well....

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I can't breathe, my chest hurts, sinuses hurt, my throat is swollen and I'm achy. I'm sure there's a fever lurking around as well....
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



wtf 
what did the doctor say?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I can't breathe, my chest hurts, sinuses hurt, my throat is swollen and I'm achy. I'm sure there's a fever lurking around as well....
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



 Hope your okay sis 



@Hus -__- I fixed it now anyway, Needed 32bit Eclipse instead -__-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wtf
> what did the doctor say?

Click to collapse



Nothing yet.

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 22, 2011)

Freaking Sparky and, his stupid cold. He gets a cold....I end up with....THIS! 

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Freaking Sparky and, his stupid cold. He gets a cold....I end up with....THIS!
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



lol, next time leave him when he gets the cold


----------



## 4silvertooth (Oct 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Freaking Sparky and, his stupid cold. He gets a cold....I end up with....THIS!
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Wishing that you both get well soon.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 22, 2011)

4silvertooth said:


> Wishing that you both get well soon.

Click to collapse



@husam: fine, you break it to him.  
@4silvertooth: Thank you. 

The Bird is the Word


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 22, 2011)

I cancelled my Sprint account yesterday. (Closes Nov 5th) Anyone wanna buy a Mifi? Cheap.

The Bird is the Word


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> @husam: fine, you break it to him.
> @4silvertooth: Thank you.
> 
> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse



alright just tell me whenever he gets the cold


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 22, 2011)

Anyone fancy being a beta tester for an App, Should have it working for some phones with in a week (*fingers crossed*) If not it's a pile of fail


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Anyone fancy being a beta tester for an App, Should have it working for some phones with in a week (*fingers crossed*) If not it's a pile of fail

Click to collapse



remembering your history max, it appears that it's gonna be a pile of fail


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> remembering your history max, it appears that it's gonna be a pile of fail

Click to collapse



Most probably XD Hopefully the curse has gone though, But on the bright side, I think I have an idea of how it works, annnd am doing the UI now  Hve the whole week off may as well try


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Most probably XD Hopefully the curse has gone though, But on the bright side, I think I have an idea of how it works, annnd am doing the UI now  Hve the whole week off may as well try

Click to collapse



if you want any help with coding you can contact me, i'll be more than happy to help you


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> if you want any help with coding you can contact me, i'll be more than happy to help you

Click to collapse



Cheers dude  <3 (No homo )

Imma see how far I can get on my knowledge then I'll PM ya haha


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Cheers dude  <3 (No homo )
> 
> Imma see how far I can get on my knowledge then I'll PM ya haha

Click to collapse



fair enough


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> alright just tell me whenever he gets the cold

Click to collapse



Now?

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Anyone fancy being a beta tester for an App, Should have it working for some phones with in a week (*fingers crossed*) If not it's a pile of fail

Click to collapse



Sure why not. Maxey, I'm in.

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Now?
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



I said next time


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sure why not. Maxey, I'm in.
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



Cheers  Root will be needed and I need someone on Sense 3.0 (You hopefully? ) Someone on AOSP/Sense (Husam if he fixes his phone? xD Or anyone else) , Motoblur, Touchwiz (Me?) and Sense 2.0 (Gotta fix DZ )


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Cheers  Root will be needed and I need someone on Sense 3.0 (You hopefully? ) Someone on AOSP/Sense (Husam if he fixes his phone? xD Or anyone else) , Motoblur, Touchwiz (Me?) and Sense 2.0 (Gotta fix DZ )

Click to collapse



if i fixes my phone


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> if i fixes my phone

Click to collapse



Well good luck on getting money and things dude xD  

What are you using atm?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Well good luck on getting money and things dude xD
> 
> What are you using atm?

Click to collapse



the same it, i use the earpiece to make calls, cuz you know, the internal speaker decided to not to work again 

I make sure that my brother is the last number called, cuz he's the only one i need to call most of the time 

and i still use it for alarms lol


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Cheers  Root will be needed and I need someone on Sense 3.0 (You hopefully? ) Someone on AOSP/Sense (Husam if he fixes his phone? xD Or anyone else) , Motoblur, Touchwiz (Me?) and Sense 2.0 (Gotta fix DZ )

Click to collapse



I can be a tester for Sense 3.0  What kind of app is it anyway?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the same it, i use the earpiece to make calls, cuz you know, the internal speaker decided to not to work again
> 
> I make sure that my brother is the last number called, cuz he's the only one i need to call most of the time
> 
> and i still use it for alarms lol

Click to collapse



Aaha Fair enough  


idavid_ said:


> I can be a tester for Sense 3.0  What kind of app is it anyway?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Cheers  It would be classed under theming, Nothing very exciting.. but quite cool imo 

---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------

Forever alone here?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Aaha Fair enough
> 
> 
> Cheers  It would be classed under theming, Nothing very exciting.. but quite cool imo
> ...

Click to collapse



yes


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Eclipse, Y U NO INSTALL ADT!!
> 
> Been trying all day it keeps failing! Even Manual installation! Wtf

Click to collapse



Did you ever figure that out? I figured it out later.  Ooh! We could use the mafia irc to talk about app development! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Did you ever figure that out? I figured it out later.  Ooh! We could use the mafia irc to talk about app development!
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



or skype


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> or skype

Click to collapse



Or not  Are you developing? No. Plus, irc uses a lot less battery. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 22, 2011)

hello guys


my desire is officially bricked


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hello guys
> 
> 
> my desire is officially bricked

Click to collapse



damn that sucks 

hey


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> damn that sucks
> 
> hey

Click to collapse



hey hus

yeah.. it sucks hard.... it actually means i have to go back to my old kaiser..


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Did you ever figure that out? I figured it out later.  Ooh! We could use the mafia irc to talk about app development!
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



I did  64bit was playing up 

We could!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hey hus
> 
> yeah.. it sucks hard.... it actually means i have to go back to my old kaiser..

Click to collapse



at least you have  a backup 

and the kraiser is good


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hey hus
> 
> yeah.. it sucks hard.... it actually means i have to go back to my old kaiser..

Click to collapse



How did it brick? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I did  64bit was playing up
> 
> We could!

Click to collapse



Go in the irc.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hello guys
> 
> 
> my desire is officially bricked

Click to collapse



Damn, UNlucky how dude?| Sorry for your loss

---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Go in the irc.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



5 mins  ........


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn, UNlucky how dude?| Sorry for your loss
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll be waiting. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 22, 2011)

Im an irc noob, Help me connect.. Please


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Im an irc noob, Help me connect.. Please

Click to collapse



Look at op. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 22, 2011)

i can haz irc?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'll be waiting.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse




that's what she said


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Look at op.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



CheersxD


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> i can haz irc?

Click to collapse



Go for it. I thought I already showed you noobs how to do this...

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 23, 2011)

good night people


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> How did it brick?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



hey err

it was one of those "accidents" that include the phone flying 2m away and landing on the floor.... the battery cover went out, as well as the battery, and when i turned it on everything was working perfectly...BUT some hours later, when it took off the battery to see what was going on(the cover couldnt get into place properly) then it wouldnt boot... i had access only to recovery & bootloader. i wiped all and when i tried to reflash my rom BANG! it showed flashing sd-ext... and everything went black.... once and for all


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 23, 2011)

you guys should get on kakaotalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hey err
> 
> it was one of those "accidents" that include the phone flying 2m away and landing on the floor.... the battery cover went out, as well as the battery, and when i turned it on everything was working perfectly...BUT some hours later, when it took off the battery to see what was going on(the cover couldnt get into place properly) then it wouldnt boot... i had access only to recovery & bootloader. i wiped all and when i tried to reflash my rom BANG! it showed flashing sd-ext... and everything went black.... once and for all

Click to collapse



Unlucky D: Open it up.. Loose contacts?


watt9493 said:


> you guys should get on kakaotalk

Click to collapse



What's that


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Unlucky D: Open it up.. Loose contacts?
> 
> 
> What's that

Click to collapse



an app that supports group chat


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweet,  might download soon 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet,  might download soon
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse





-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Get on irc dunce. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Get on irc dunce.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



I cant do it on Verizon 3g! 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I cant do it on Verizon 3g!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Why not? Your 3g not good enough? XD

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2011)

Really? D:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why not? Your 3g not good enough? XD
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



No. Big blocks irc cause "it uses too much dataz"

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> No. Big blocks irc cause "it uses too much dataz"
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Lmao this is what you get for being Verizon's a$$ slave.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lmao this is what you get for being Verizon's a$$ slave.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



I get better service. I dont really need irc. Id rather have vzw service and no irc then tmo poo for service and irc. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I get better service. I dont really need irc. Id rather have vzw service and no irc then tmo poo for service and irc.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



My service actually doesn't suck. I get 14mbps while using 4g service. So don't go there.  At least I can use whatever app I want without being dictated by the big v 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> My service actually doesn't suck. I get 14mbps while using 4g service. So don't go there.  At least I can use whatever app I want without being dictated by the big v
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



 i would go back, but no 4g in my area. Kinda pisses me off cause im so close to Philadelphia 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> i would go back, but no 4g in my area. Kinda pisses me off cause im so close to Philadelphia
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



That sucks. A shame too because I love my service.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That sucks. A shame too because I love my service.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Go into the ics launcher thread. Be proud of my trolling 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2011)

Philadelphia? Like the cheese?   

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Philadelphia? Like the cheese?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Like in cheesesteak.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 23, 2011)

Any Mafia members be on?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Oct 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Any Mafia members be on?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



nope 

I'm going for a nap when this song is done, damn 7 minutes left..

Pink Floyd... Y U NO normal length songs?!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey im kinda here 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 23, 2011)

@hus. Cuz they are epic
@Max. Uh oh... stoned again?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 23, 2011)

Morning 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 23, 2011)

Morning watt. How goes it?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 23, 2011)

morning

10dead


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 23, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> morning
> 
> 10dead

Click to collapse



Ello Mr Dexter 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2011)

Not for a while   


deliriousDroid said:


> @hus. Cuz they are epic
> @Max. Uh oh... stoned again?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Hi again xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not for a while
> 
> Hi again xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Good fo ya

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Cheers  Root will be needed and I need someone on Sense 3.0 (You hopefully? ) Someone on AOSP/Sense (Husam if he fixes his phone? xD Or anyone else) , Motoblur, Touchwiz (Me?) and Sense 2.0 (Gotta fix DZ )

Click to collapse



I'm on Sense 3.5, but I can always flash a 3.0 ROM easily enough. Also, remember I haz Nexus S running CM.... 

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2011)

Also, hi all.
Now go in my thread and cause a ruckus of some kind.  

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Also, hi all.
> Now go in my thread and cause a ruckus of some kind.
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



hi all
on it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2011)

Cheers ;D 3. 5 still good,  added to app 


Babydoll25 said:


> I'm on Sense 3.5, but I can always flash a 3.0 ROM easily enough. Also, remember I haz Nexus S running CM....
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



awesome Dd ;D


Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 23, 2011)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle bump xD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyx6JDQCslE&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 23, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle bump xD
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyx6JDQCslE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Hahaha, I posted the wiggle on here yesterday

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hahaha, I posted the wiggle on here yesterday
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I know, I just remembered about this video and didn't have a better reason to bump xD 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 23, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I know, I just remembered about this video and didn't have a better reason to bump xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Hehe, I can see myself getting to drunk on saturaday and doing that

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hehe, I can see myself getting to drunk on saturaday and doing that
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



No pics please!  xD 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 23, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> No pics please!  xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Oh, there will def be pics. ahahaha


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2011)

D: 


The thought...  it buurns! 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> D:
> 
> 
> The thought...  it buurns!
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



What does? the thought of my manhood wiggling in a speedos posted to xda in a large picture format?

also your internets button is really broken eh


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, there will def be pics. ahahaha

Click to collapse



But think of the kittens, ffs! Every time you post pics of you wiggling, a kitten dies

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Oct 23, 2011)

hey all, what's up?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 23, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> But think of the kittens, ffs! Every time you post pics of you wiggling, a kitten dies
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Your assuming i like kittens


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> What does? the thought of my manhood wiggling in a speedos posted to xda in a large picture format?
> 
> also your internets button is really broken eh

Click to collapse



XD Lmao,  yes that..  Ahh don't ever describe that again 
And yeah 

@david Lmao yeah,  think of teh kittens 
Hi hus 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey all, what's up?

Click to collapse



Hey hus. nm, shivering here


----------



## husam666 (Oct 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Lmao,  yes that..  Ahh don't ever describe that again
> And yeah
> 
> @david Lmao yeah,  think of teh kittens
> ...

Click to collapse



wow max, congrats on your 10,000 posts 

@dd is it that cold?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Lmao,  yes that..  Ahh don't ever describe that again
> And yeah
> 
> @david Lmao yeah,  think of teh kittens
> ...

Click to collapse



Aight, no desriptions, you shall just have to wait till sunday for teh photos
hmm, think itl get me banned. XD

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> wow max, congrats on your 10,000 posts
> 
> @dd is it that cold?

Click to collapse



Yeah, its around 10c, so that feels cold when outside having a smoke right after having a 5 hour warm nap


----------



## husam666 (Oct 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Aight, no desriptions, you shall just have to wait till sunday for teh photos
> hmm, think itl get me banned. XD
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



one of the reasons why I don't smoke


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Aight, no desriptions, you shall just have to wait till sunday for teh photos
> hmm, think itl get me banned. XD
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh noes  also I don't think so..  maybe if trm wasn't the mod here haha 

Cheers Hus  I remember when I had more than you by quite a few thousand 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2011)

Step 1,  place head in fire place,  step 2 light up,  step 3 profit 


husam666 said:


> one of the reasons why I don't smoke

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 23, 2011)

Afternoon.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey dude 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh noes  also I don't think so..  maybe if trm wasn't the mod here haha
> 
> Cheers Hus  I remember when I had more than you by quite a few thousand
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



old times :')
then you suddenly disappeared and... etc



MacaronyMax said:


> Step 1,  place head in fire place,  step 2 light up,  step 3 profit
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I don't have a fireplace, I live in a small flat, one bed room, a living room, a kitchen and a bathroom. but my brother smokes and he has to suffer in winter 

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Afternoon.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



ey boss, how you doing


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> old times :')
> then you suddenly disappeared and... etc
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I remember,   how long did I go for? I forgot that part 
And ah fair enough ;D


Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Step 1,  place head in fire place,  step 2 light up,  step 3 profit
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I see no profit from your 3 step bs


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm doing tired lol And apparently I'm causing drama in the ics launcher thread? Whatever. People need to stop being so sensitive.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I remember,   how long did I go for? I forgot that part
> And ah fair enough ;D
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



about 2 months i think not sure 

@error, want help in that thread? just link me


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2011)

XD link me 


I_am_Error said:


> I'm doing tired lol And apparently I'm causing drama in the ics launcher thread? Whatever. People need to stop being so sensitive.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



@hus ah okay 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD link me
> 
> @hus ah okay
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I'm on my phone. Just search ICS launcher.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm on my phone. Just search ICS launcher.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



which forum?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> about 2 months i think not sure
> 
> @error, want help in that thread? just link me

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1268003&page=197


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 23, 2011)

No no help! I'm fine. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2011)

Team viewer soon err ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Team viewer soon err ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Not likely, I have a lot of school work I have to do.  

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No no help! I'm fine.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Hmm, it looks like a good place to pick up a infraction


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hmm, it looks like a good place to pick up a infraction

Click to collapse



Exactly why I have no need for backup. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay,  fair enough 


I_am_Error said:


> Not likely, I have a lot of school work I have to do.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Exactly why I have no need for backup.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Suit yourself
So whats up today?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2011)

MAAFFFIA BUMP 


soo whats up everyone?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> MAAFFFIA BUMP
> 
> 
> soo whats up everyone?

Click to collapse



inb4 foreveralone


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 23, 2011)

View attachment 759048
U like?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 759048
> U like?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Sweeet 


@Hus lol  Not anymore


----------



## husam666 (Oct 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 759048
> U like?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



cool, you're building that?


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> cool, you're building that?

Click to collapse



Yessir

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2011)

Swwet  It's dark here


----------



## husam666 (Oct 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yessir
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



awesome dude

@max, it's 8 pm, it's supposed to be dark -_-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 23, 2011)

heyy mafia


----------



## husam666 (Oct 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> heyy mafia

Click to collapse



hello again


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hello again

Click to collapse



oh, fancy meeting you here


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> awesome dude
> 
> @max, it's 8 pm, it's supposed to be dark -_-

Click to collapse



9 PM  BUt yeah.. Its stiil dark  xD


----------



## husam666 (Oct 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 9 PM  BUt yeah.. Its stiil dark  xD

Click to collapse



turn on the light??


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> turn on the light??

Click to collapse



Nice idea.. Mayble later


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2011)

Cough, choke, sneeze, cough....
Bleeehhhh...


Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## husam666 (Oct 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cough, choke, sneeze, cough....
> Bleeehhhh...
> 
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



it will be over soon


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it will be over soon

Click to collapse



Just make it painless and wait until I'm asleep. Okay?
(don't tell me which way you're going to kill me either

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## husam666 (Oct 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Just make it painless and wait until I'm asleep. Okay?
> (don't tell me which way you're going to kill me either
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



I would never kill you 

how can you think of me doing something like that


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 23, 2011)

Borebboreborredborreeedbooorrrreeeedddbboooorrrrreeeeeddddd sooo bored


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I would never kill you
> 
> how can you think of me doing something like that

Click to collapse



Well someone better put me out of my misery DAMMIT! 

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well someone better put me out of my misery DAMMIT!
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Ask Pipsqueak? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Ask Pipsqueak?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



She said She loves me too much too much to kill me..... I'm doomed to suffer through this I guess.... 
Anyway, what's up?

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 24, 2011)

Mi famili,

My grandmother just went to be with the Lord early this morning at 3.30am local time. I just got to work, and I need to spend half a day to finish up my stuff before leaving for her wake in another state...

I drove home late last night and now I'm going to have to go back... Cried like a faucet the past few days...


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Mi famili,
> 
> My grandmother just went to be with the Lord early this morning at 3.30am local time. I just got to work, and I need to spend half a day to finish up my stuff before leaving for her wake in another state...
> 
> I drove home late last night and now I'm going to have to go back... Cried like a faucet the past few days...

Click to collapse



Im sorry sakai. Im here if you need to talk buddy. May she rest in peace....

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Mi famili,
> 
> My grandmother just went to be with the Lord early this morning at 3.30am local time. I just got to work, and I need to spend half a day to finish up my stuff before leaving for her wake in another state...
> 
> I drove home late last night and now I'm going to have to go back... Cried like a faucet the past few days...

Click to collapse



My friend. 

I wish the best for your grandmother, may she rest peacefully and have a safe trip to the other side. 

I feel for you man. You know you can always email me if you want to talk.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks guys... I just need to finish some critical work ASAP, and then I'll be off... Gonna need to hold back the tears...


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Thanks guys... I just need to finish some critical work ASAP, and then I'll be off... Gonna need to hold back the tears...

Click to collapse



Just remember not to hold them in for too long. It won't turn out good for you.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Just remember not to hold them in for too long. It won't turn out good for you.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



It does not. You end up exploding and breaking sh!t. Very bad, ik. Ive been there.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 24, 2011)

Just need to hold them back until I reach my uncle's house later.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Mi famili,
> 
> My grandmother just went to be with the Lord early this morning at 3.30am local time. I just got to work, and I need to spend half a day to finish up my stuff before leaving for her wake in another state...
> 
> I drove home late last night and now I'm going to have to go back... Cried like a faucet the past few days...

Click to collapse



I feel for you man. May she rest in peace


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 24, 2011)

Morning bumps.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Morning bumps.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



View attachment 759629

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 759629
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Oh sweet lord Batman! That's no bump! That's a tumor! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey,  sorry to hear sky 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey,  sorry to hear sky
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Guten tag Maxey.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 24, 2011)

Hola twitchey 


What's up 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Oh sweet lord Batman! That's no bump! That's a tumor!
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



ITS NOT A TUMOR!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hola twitchey
> 
> 
> What's up
> ...

Click to collapse



Heading to school  But yeah, Cam, it's totally a tumor.

How are ya my starchy friend? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 24, 2011)

Awh I gots a week off,  hence the app 
Also Lmao ;D good thanks..  waiting for a text then heading out for the day 



I_am_Error said:


> Heading to school  But yeah, Cam, it's totally a tumor.
> 
> How are ya my starchy friend?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awh I gots a week off,  hence the app
> Also Lmao ;D good thanks..  waiting for a text then heading out for the day
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



It so makes sense why you're posting now  I'm jelly that you got a week off 







-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 24, 2011)

Hahaaha  yeah woke up at 9,  its good 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 24, 2011)

hey all


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey all

Click to collapse



hi to you too. but you're not welcome here. thank you.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 24, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> hi to you too. but you're not welcome here. thank you.

Click to collapse



WTF, do you know who I am?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WTF, do you know who I am?

Click to collapse



Lmao, I think it's a child troll. 
And gooooodmorning all
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 24, 2011)

Lol xD hey Dd and hus 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 24, 2011)

Mornin Max, David nd hus it's rainy here today, so I think I will go shopping for my Halloween costume with my gf

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Oct 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Mornin Max, David nd hus it's rainy here today, so I think I will go shopping for my Halloween costume with my gf
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



sweet, have fun


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sweet, have fun

Click to collapse



Oh, I will any idea what the title is about?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WTF, do you know who I am?

Click to collapse



Currently, no. But i'll let you know if I know you 

Sent from my Nexus One *not* using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 24, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> Currently, no. But i'll let you know if I know you
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One *not* using xda premium

Click to collapse



GTFO NOOB! 

you are not welcomed here


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 24, 2011)

Also hi David 

Dd...  Lmao bot  buy a tv for the box  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Also hi David
> 
> Dd...  Lmao bot  buy a tv for the box
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I don't want a small TV... just for a box ima gunna hit up the liquor store I think.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> GTFO NOOB!
> 
> you are not welcomed here

Click to collapse



i admire your talking. thanks for your kindness.

AND IT'S ALL A NOOBISH JOKE!!! don't take it seriously. thank you.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Oct 24, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> i admire your talking. thanks for your kindness.
> 
> AND IT'S ALL A NOOBISH JOKE!!! don't take it seriously. thank you.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



whoa, that was an unexpected reaction


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> whoa, that was an unexpected reaction

Click to collapse



what reaction? i typed a capitalized letter and that's it


----------



## husam666 (Oct 24, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> what reaction? i typed a capitalized letter and that's it

Click to collapse



lol

caps = rage


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Mi famili,
> 
> My grandmother just went to be with the Lord early this morning at 3.30am local time. I just got to work, and I need to spend half a day to finish up my stuff before leaving for her wake in another state...
> 
> I drove home late last night and now I'm going to have to go back... Cried like a faucet the past few days...

Click to collapse



My condolences Sakai. I'm here if you need anything. 

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## husam666 (Oct 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Mi famili,
> 
> My grandmother just went to be with the Lord early this morning at 3.30am local time. I just got to work, and I need to spend half a day to finish up my stuff before leaving for her wake in another state...
> 
> I drove home late last night and now I'm going to have to go back... Cried like a faucet the past few days...

Click to collapse



Sorry for your loss, may she rest in peace


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Mi famili,
> 
> My grandmother just went to be with the Lord early this morning at 3.30am local time. I just got to work, and I need to spend half a day to finish up my stuff before leaving for her wake in another state...
> 
> I drove home late last night and now I'm going to have to go back... Cried like a faucet the past few days...

Click to collapse



Sorry for your loss too. like the above person, words can't express our empathy.

I lost my grandfather in 2009. It made me suffer for weeks before i feel better. 

We hope that you have a strong heart to help you through this. XDA dev is not only a place for developers, but for sharing too. We'll aways be here for you.

hiu115


----------



## Archer (Oct 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Mi famili,
> 
> My grandmother just went to be with the Lord early this morning at 3.30am local time. I just got to work, and I need to spend half a day to finish up my stuff before leaving for her wake in another state...
> 
> I drove home late last night and now I'm going to have to go back... Cried like a faucet the past few days...

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that mate.  As everyone else has already said you have my deepest condolences.  I know it doesn't change anything but there's clearly a lot of people here that are thinking of you and your family.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello:

Archer
M_T_M
HIU
Error
Max
Husam
BD
DD
Dexter
Rinzo

Anyone lurking or offline right now 
Anyone i missed 



I had an awesome birthday weekend


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey again, It's a pain in the A$$ getting ribbon cables in  from an iPhone 3GS


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey again, It's a pain in the A$$ getting ribbon cables in  from an iPhone 3GS

Click to collapse



 What???


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> What???

Click to collapse



Replaced the screen on an iPhone  Can get all the (Ribbon) cables in but the speaker one which requires a clip, however just did the screen 2 and at least the screen works


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Replaced the screen on an iPhone  Can get all the (Ribbon) cables in but the speaker one which requires a clip, however just did the screen 2 and at least the screen works

Click to collapse



Oh cramming stuff in that little area. I can imagine it can be hard.

Oh and for the record:

Thats what she said.  


LMAO!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Oh cramming stuff in that little area. I can imagine it can be hard.
> 
> Oh and for the record:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is 

Also XD hahahah


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 24, 2011)

PAAANNNDDAAA ICRAP..  UM PHONE EVEN 







Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> PAAANNNDDAAA ICRAP..  UM PHONE EVEN
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think it looks cool


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks 

So do I xD looks like a panda though  its a 3gs





davidrules7778 said:


> I think it looks cool

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Thanks
> 
> So do I xD looks like a panda though  its a 3gs
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You could of made it look like a polar bear


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 24, 2011)

]Am I a bad person for bringing it back to life?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> ]Am I a bad person for bringing it back to life?

Click to collapse



Unless you're selling it...yes.  That's like bringing Hitler back to life 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 24, 2011)

XD I think I will be selling  also XD lol,  but that's what I said before Tehe  


I_am_Error said:


> Unless you're selling it...yes.  That's like bringing Hitler back to life
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD I think I will be selling  also XD lol,  but that's what I said before Tehe
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



You better sell.  Use that money to buy my HD2 lol  How goes the app deving Maxey? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 24, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> THIS...reminded me of a person I know

Click to collapse



Ooh ooh! Is it Dave?!  Que paso M_T_M?  How goes the mod world? (Reminds me of Odd World, good game).

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 24, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> And this reminds me of a member that I have not seen on this thread in a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooog time
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who is that?  You're part of this "klan" too. Or did you forget? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> THIS...reminded me of a person I know

Click to collapse



Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im 24


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Im 24

Click to collapse



Same same. 

How was your birthday man? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 24, 2011)

I could 


Not got much further tbh 

Also hi Marco and David . P





I_am_Error said:


> You better sell.  Use that money to buy my HD2 lol  How goes the app deving Maxey?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I could
> 
> 
> Not got much further tbh
> ...

Click to collapse



You could 

So you're basically at a standstill? Lol 

Marco!

Oh, and this meme sums up my day:






-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Same same.
> 
> How was your birthday man?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Awesome!!!!

U guys want some pics?  


First i went to Sir Vezas Taco Garage and had tacos and A "Gas Can" drink which has Tequila,Rum,Gin,Vodka,Hypnotic and more liquors and a red bull poured into it.   24oz drink 


Then went bowling and had like 5 beers.

Then went downtown and had 2 beers and a Patron Shot!! 

It was a very fun Friday Night.



Then on Saturday i took it easy and Saw Paranormal Activity 3 and went out for a few beers then that was it.


Sunday (My Birthday Officially) night went out for some deep dish pepperoni pizza and beers with the family. Had Mint Chocolate ice cream cake and got money and food for my birthday. 


Monday : Worked and just Had Rum Cake!! It was so good. 


Then on thursday this week im going out to dinner with my dad!!

And at the end of the month going to birthday lunch with my staff. 


Great Birthday so far!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 24, 2011)

Sounds awesome! Pics would be nice 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sounds awesome! Pics would be nice
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Ill dig them out of my phone and post them soon.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 24, 2011)

Sounds like a plan. Dude, I'm so tired. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 24, 2011)

Haven't spent anytime,  been out 

Also xD

Also..  is that good or bad 



I_am_Error said:


> You could
> 
> So you're basically at a standstill? Lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Sounds awesome David  how was the film ?
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah sounds like me. Sometimes I'll just stare at the monitor at a loss of what to do.  

Nah, that's not good, I'm tired as hell. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 24, 2011)

Hahaaha yeah..  staring for 10 mins then like..  wait..  what was I doing xD ah okay unlucky dude 





I_am_Error said:


> Yeah sounds like me. Sometimes I'll just stare at the monitor at a loss of what to do.
> 
> Nah, that's not good, I'm tired as hell.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaaha yeah..  staring for 10 mins then like..  wait..  what was I doing xD ah okay unlucky dude
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Worse than 10 minutes. I just sit there for like 30 minutes zoning out...

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 24, 2011)

Lmao XD  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 24, 2011)

Someone get on kakaotalk. Iz lonely 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 24, 2011)

I'll download 

But also Nokias new phone, The TV add is sweet 

every ad thats on at the end they will show about 2 seconds panning their new phone from different angles not fully revealing but the idea is awesome 

---------- Post added at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------

The guy on rudetube (tv show) Just called it 

nee-yan cat


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 24, 2011)

Kill him with fire! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 24, 2011)

Let's!!!! 

Alex Zane! Must DIE!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 24, 2011)

heyy peeps, como estas? 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Let's!!!!
> 
> Alex Zane! Must DIE!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2011)

hey 

DD and watt


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hey
> 
> DD and watt

Click to collapse



Sup bud

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Sup bud
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



not too much 

Another hour and half til work ends then i have my boring class  and a quiz


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> not too much
> 
> Another hour and half til work ends then i have my boring class  and a quiz

Click to collapse



Dude, night classes must suck

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Dude, night classes must suck
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Night class 


Not plural and i took it only because its only 1 day a week


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Night class
> 
> 
> Not plural and i took it only because its only 1 day a week

Click to collapse



Even so... still one crappy night.lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Even so... still one crappy night.lol

Click to collapse



Ya and its a very boring class, its like a history class but on leadership UGHH..

One more semester with a boring class then ill be taking multiple computer courses at one time


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya and its a very boring class, its like a history class but on leadership UGHH..
> 
> One more semester with a boring class then ill be taking multiple computer courses at one time

Click to collapse



Blarg. sounds like a sleeper class 

I am soooo pumped for Halloween I got almost everything i needed today


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 25, 2011)

Got most of my work done! Woo7!!!

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Mafia hit?
> 
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Mafia Flash!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 25, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Mafia Flash!

Click to collapse



Mafia ROM? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Mafia ROM?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



not quite. How about ROMafia?  it's shorter


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

I like that one 
ROMAFIA! XD


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I like that one
> ROMAFIA! XD

Click to collapse



Then thank me by using the thanks button 

Sent from my Nexus One *not* using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 25, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> Then thank me by using the thanks button
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One *not* using xda premium

Click to collapse



You get no thanks!  You know who gets thanks? App and ROM developers. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

sup



10kars


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello's everyone


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

I just fixed google chrome's web cam flash crashes on my netbook 

which means, chrome is the #1 browser on my list, and will stay there


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hello's everyone

Click to collapse



Hey Maxey, hey Hus. 

@Husam, so, you got time to fix webcams but not kill Omni? I think SOMEONE has their priorities out of place. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey Maxey, hey Hus.
> 
> @Husam, so, you got time to fix webcams but not kill Omni? I think SOMEONE has their priorities out of place.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



We have 2 mods in the mafia, ask one of them!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I just fixed google chrome's web cam flash crashes on my netbook
> 
> which means, chrome is the #1 browser on my list, and will stay there

Click to collapse



congarts 


I_am_Error said:


> Hey Maxey, hey Hus.
> 
> @Husam, so, you got time to fix webcams but not kill Omni? I think SOMEONE has their priorities out of place.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



What's up? 


Also brb.. Hungry  xD


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> We have 2 mods in the mafia, ask one of them!

Click to collapse



They can't do it! They are mods! You're my right hand man and with that position of power comes responsibility! If you don't want it I can always give it to Maxey.  

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> They can't do it! They are mods! You're my right hand man and with that position of power comes responsibility! If you don't want it I can always give it to Maxey.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



YOU FORGOT THE NO HOMO TAGS!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

Give it to me  tehe. . I' attempting using the grill again 


Jk. .hus can keep it 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

I hate killing threads

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I hate killing threads
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Well go kill Omni, I give you the mission


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

What is it ? 
Also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Its an improvement 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> What is it ?
> Also
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



killing omni instead of this thread 

I'm hungry  can I have some?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

What is omni ? 

Sure x D come over ;D



husam666 said:


> killing omni instead of this thread
> 
> I'm hungry  can I have some?

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> What is omni ?
> 
> Sure x D come over ;D
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the guy who always kisses my feet and says that I am the don


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh hahahahHH  he's awesome xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh hahahahHH  he's awesome xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



see that's why I don't want to kill him 

so you do the job or give it to someone with a lower rank


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

Ah I see xD give it to a lower rank 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah I see xD give it to a lower rank
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



when you see someone, just give him the job 

u mad, don?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

Will do XD haha 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

Biscuitstacking!
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 25, 2011)

No. You can't delegate this duty.  One too many times has he called you Don. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Biscuitstacking!
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



awesome!

also, you just reminded me of the stack dude who disappeared 
and his excuse was busy in real life


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

XD I will find his thread and post there 


husam666 said:


> awesome!
> 
> also, you just reminded me of the stack dude who disappeared
> and his excuse was busy in real life

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No. You can't delegate this duty.  One too many times has he called you Don.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



idc, it's not my job anymore 

---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> XD I will find his thread and post there
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



good luck lol


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

In a bit though 





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> In a bit though
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the D looks retarded


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

-__-

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

The cookies taste nicer 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------

The thread has been bumped, Everyone in the mafia must stack something


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The cookies taste nicer
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



just saw it, good job


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

The headphones btw on facebook, Fakes cost me £10  teheheh


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The headphones btw on facebook, Fakes cost me £10  teheheh

Click to collapse



LMAO!! XD

DAMN YOU MAX!

I thought they were real


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> LMAO!! XD
> 
> DAMN YOU MAX!
> 
> I thought they were real

Click to collapse



Tehehehhe  Was a good buy 

Now I can pretend to everyone I can afford £100 headphones


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Tehehehhe  Was a good buy
> 
> Now I can pretend to everyone I can afford £100 headphones

Click to collapse



lol, but do think they wont notice the poor quality?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 25, 2011)

Goodmorning guys. I'm tired. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, but do think they wont notice the poor quality?

Click to collapse



Just don't let them see it up close

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, but do think they wont notice the poor quality?

Click to collapse



They're not too bad  But the sound well um.. It's not really perfect..  

But they look nice atleast 

---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------




deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning guys. I'm tired.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



'Afternoon 

Hey dd


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning guys. I'm tired.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



hey dd
[email protected]

does anybody know where is the your mom jokes thread, I can't seem to find it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

Looking now for you


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 25, 2011)

@Max afternoon. how do they sound?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Looking now for you

Click to collapse



you can stop now, I found it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> @Max afternoon. how do they sound?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



A bit worse than the ones that came with my phone, But not too bad  


husam666 said:


> you can stop now, I found it

Click to collapse



Congrats


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> A bit worse than the ones that came with my phone, But not too bad
> 
> 
> Congrats

Click to collapse



Ugg, I didn't think there where worse headphones than those that come with phones. Ima thinking bout dipping mine in gas and fireing them up make a video.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ugg, I didn't think there where worse headphones than those that come with phones. Ima thinking bout dipping mine in gas and fireing them up make a video.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Lol, pics please  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ugg, I didn't think there where worse headphones than those that come with phones. Ima thinking bout dipping mine in gas and fireing them up make a video.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Make the HOW-TOs too. So people can do it 

Sent from my Nexus One *not* using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 25, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> Make the HOW-TOs too. So people can do it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One *not* using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't think people need a how to on setting things on fire... kind of simple

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ugg, I didn't think there where worse headphones than those that come with phones. Ima thinking bout dipping mine in gas and fireing them up make a video.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



The Sammy ones aren't actually too bad  In ear too


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The Sammy ones aren't actually too bad  In ear too

Click to collapse



True  But they have waaaaay too much reverb (maybe it's just the ones I tried  ) 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

If you want the best earphones for the best price, buy Sony


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> True  But they have waaaaay too much reverb (maybe it's just the ones I tried  )
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



I haven't noticed that with mine.. I don't think 


husam666 said:


> If you want the best earphones for the best price, buy Sony

Click to collapse



I have some awesome Sony's forgot the name so pic  1 sec


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Lmao! Seriously?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

haha Yep xD Awesome huh?  Theyre the only other pair of non-freebie headphones I have but they're awesome xD 

---------- Post added at 03:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------

Just found the name by searching the code on 'em Sony PIIQ exhale's

Look at the colours they come in  xD


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



they look awesome, but too childish


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> they look awesome, but too childish

Click to collapse



See pic above  I didn't even know there was over colours, picked em up in a store on offer for a fiver 

---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 PM ----------

I hate killing threads


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

what I use, awesome and cheap 







btw food brb


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

Sweeet  

Okay dude


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

back, xda is so quiet today, I'm scared


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

Tooo quiet.. ey again


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 25, 2011)

banned for being too quiet!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Tooo quiet.. ey again

Click to collapse



the internet meter is back, I just gave you one 

---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------




Omnichron said:


> banned for being too quiet!

Click to collapse



KILL HIM!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the internet meter is back, I just gave you one
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



cheers 

also

Rofl! ahahahhah


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 25, 2011)

^^^

now it's not quiet anymore


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the internet meter is back, I just gave you one
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why do you want to kill him, Don Husamo?  Trolololololo

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Why do you want to kill him, Don Husamo?  Trolololololo
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



cuz I am Don Husamo, and I can do whatever I want


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 25, 2011)

I guess my fb friends aren't as gullible as i thought


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> cuz I am Don Husamo, and I can do whatever I want

Click to collapse



You're not Don anything, you're just full of crap 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> cuz I am Don Husamo, and I can do whatever I want

Click to collapse



*cough*



I_am_Error said:


> *Members:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



^what he said


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Mafia ROM?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Nope! Mafia Flash. It's like normal flashing but with Tommy Guns and Fedoras.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

Hii guyyys 

Screw these screen problems.. Ima haz root 

Also dev, you like my biscuit stacks and writing xD


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ^what he said

Click to collapse



I think he was coughing at you. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I think he was coughing at you.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



nope, as the Consigliere my job is to take over when the don is dead/away, so afaik I am Don Husamo, I don't blame Omni for his confusion, now obey me and kiss my feet!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello:
Jase
Error
Husam
Max
David
Anyone i missed
Anyone that posted before this page
Anyone that is always and will be a creeper and lurk in the shadows waiting to attack.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nope, as the Consigliere my job is to take over when the don is dead/away, so afaik I am Don Husamo, I don't blame Omni for his confusion, now obey me and kiss my feet!!

Click to collapse



You're being demoted. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nope, as the Consigliere my job is to take over when the don is dead/away, so afaik I am Don Husamo, I don't blame Omni for his confusion, now obey me and kiss my feet!!

Click to collapse



Actually your the 3rd choice as TRM is above u


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

@david I am the "right hand" (no homo) 

@error, you can't, you have no authoritah whatsoever


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You're being demoted.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



OOOH, DEMOTION! I love demotions! Does he get executed before or after being demoted? And does that mean one of our illustrious moderators will be changing his information to reflect this very humiliating demotion? 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> @david I am the "right hand" (no homo)
> 
> @error, you can't, you have no authoritah whatsoever

Click to collapse



He has the the Authoritah!!!!!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> He has the the Authoritah!!!!!

Click to collapse



You better respect my AUTHORITAH!!

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> You better respect my AUTHORITAH!!
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Actually u better respect mine!!!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> He has the the Authoritah!!!!!

Click to collapse



not according to the second post


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> @david I am the "right hand" (no homo)
> 
> @error, you can't, you have no authoritah whatsoever

Click to collapse



Well, go ahead and look. To me it looks like you're demoted. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Well, go ahead and look. To me it looks like you're demoted.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



FINE, I DON'T CARE, I QUIT!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> FINE, I DON'T CARE, I QUIT!

Click to collapse



Okay. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> @david I am the "right hand" (no homo)
> 
> @error, you can't, you have no authoritah whatsoever

Click to collapse



Pahahahahahhahaha 


Don't quit Husano??!?!?!?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Pahahahahahhahaha
> 
> 
> Don't quit Husano??!?!?!?

Click to collapse



He'll be back.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

too late max


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

who is this Macarony Max?!?!?!?!

Notice the space!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> He'll be back.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



NEVER! 


10char


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> too late max

Click to collapse



Tough, You're re-hired 


I_am_Error said:


> He'll be back.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



He betta


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> NEVER!
> 
> 
> 10char

Click to collapse



 Okay. You haven't even left yet.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

husan? Y U NO JOIN

---------- Post added at 07:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------

The urge.. It's back... ROOOOOOMSSSSS!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Tough, You're re-hired

Click to collapse



NO! I wanted to watch the execution!

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> NO! I wanted to watch the execution!
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



XD We'll execute someone else for your amusment then 










---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------

-___________- 3rd time today... I have killed it

---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 PM ----------

LOST MY jig! D:

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD We'll execute someone else for your amusment then
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




U not only killed it you made everyone leave and get offline.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> U not only killed it you made everyone leave and get offline.

Click to collapse



:'(


Was just about to post this






But now we're


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> :'(
> 
> 
> Was just about to post this
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL 

Ya...............


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 25, 2011)

(studying)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> (studying)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Sux 


I took a quiz yesterday and it was open book and note however i couldn't find some of the answers. I hope i did ok on it.


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Sux
> 
> 
> I took a quiz yesterday and it was open book and note however i couldn't find some of the answers. I hope i did ok on it.

Click to collapse



Honestly, I have no idea what you are talking about. I would write lol, but I can't laugh right now. Yeah, it's that bad 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

unlucky 

He's saying He could look trogh his notes but couldnt get the answer 

Also.. Root.. oh wait.. Bootloop -______-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Honestly, I have no idea what you are talking about. I would write lol, but I can't laugh right now. Yeah, it's that bad
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Honestly i don't know how i could of put that easier. You must really be out of it or just really into your studying.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

Bootloops!  I'm out of OT for now, seeya guys


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Honestly i don't know how i could of put that easier. You must really be out of it or just really into your studying.

Click to collapse



I'm just so f***ing tired right now. I can't do anything, even think  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 25, 2011)

And just when I thought it couldn't get any worse, my phone now shows "Damaged SD card" notification. Does anyone know what is the least painful way of killing yourself? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> And just when I thought it couldn't get any worse, my phone now shows "Damaged SD card" notification. Does anyone know what is the least painful way of killing yourself?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Depends what tools are available.. But don't




Right so the bootloop was a bad download using the smallest 40mb rom i could find to test it out the other worked so now downlaoding MIUI, We have official support 
But I really wanted this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1153826

The features are nerdgasmic 

Also the kernel 

Which read the last page.. Someone owes everything he ownes XD


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Depends what tools are available.. But don't
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Md5  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Md5
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



That would've been a nice idea 

---------- Post added at 08:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------

Lolz, That was a shock.. Using the App Killer I was expecting to recive about 100mbfree.. as I did with my DZ.. Say 600 and had to do it agan because i didn't belive it.. then I realised I had a gig/.. and yes this is my fail attempt at reviving this


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> That would've been a nice idea
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------
> 
> Lolz, That was a shock.. Using the App Killer I was expecting to recive about 100mbfree.. as I did with my DZ.. Say 600 and had to do it agan because i didn't belive it.. then I realised I had a gig/.. and yes this is my fail attempt at reviving this

Click to collapse



Um... What? I have no idea what you're talking about xD Sorry, today I can't understand anything  And hey, I can laugh again! xD xD xD xD    

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

Fair enough xD It didn't make too much sense anyway 

Congrats on being able to lauggh XDXD


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 25, 2011)

You wanted to say you expected to get 100 MB free, but got 600? Ok, I understand that. But then you realized you had a gig? Lolwut? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok, good night I guess  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 25, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> You better respect my AUTHORITAH!!
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



No.

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry went for food and to setup rom,  but basically yeah 


idavid_ said:


> Ok, good night I guess
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey guys! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Hii

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 25, 2011)

Guys. The new widgetlocker update is amazing. If you havent bought it yet, go get it!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Guys. The new widgetlocker update is amazing. If you havent bought it yet, go get it!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Pics? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Pics?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Ics lockscreen with 4 hotseats, hc with 4 hotseats and working and nice sense 3.0.  go in teh market

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ics lockscreen with 4 hotseats, hc with 4 hotseats and working and nice sense 3.0.  go in teh market
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Those aren't pics. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Those aren't pics.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



I told you. -.- go to the market. I have no time to be making teh screen shots

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

Sounds nice  ima try 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I told you. -.- go to the market. I have no time to be making teh screen shots
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



If you has no time to makes teh screenies how do you have the times to be posting? 

Maxey! How do you add a link in your app? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

This you? 







chwatt 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> This you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think so. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

Using Java. .. or XML?  And to what 


I_am_Error said:


> If you has no time to makes teh screenies how do you have the times to be posting?
> 
> Maxey! How do you add a link in your app?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Using Java. .. or XML?  And to what
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



A url. I have an app in mind that I would use very often. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> This you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That it is

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> That it is
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I am a detective! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> That it is
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Chwatt...hmmm...sounds like...

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I am a detective!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Or a creeper....

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> A url. I have an app in mind that I would use very often.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



I mistook the  for a  which made it look so much dirtyer and wrong xD haha 

Um.. no tbh ..  sorry, as I said. Learn as I go along.. haha I have a lot to learn  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

-____- 


I_am_Error said:


> Or a creeper....
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Chwatt...hmmm...sounds like...
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Like what.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

Explain Dev.. 


watt9493 said:


> Like what.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 25, 2011)

1.) Maxey, you gross...
2.) Okays! I'll figure it out myself den. 
3.) Dw about it Cam 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm not D: 

Also good luck, also post here if you find ;D



Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm not D:
> 
> Also goof luck, also post here if you find ;D
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are too! 

Will do. I'm probably not going to do anything right now. I'm drained. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Are too!
> 
> Will do. I'm probably not going to do anything right now. I'm drained.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2762861/android-goto-http-url-on-button-click

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

Aldo only just saw that.. I am not 

But explain the links?  XD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

I keep killing this 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

Night then from me 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I keep killing this
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Murderer!!!

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 26, 2011)

It feels like my fsking nose is broken

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> It feels like my fsking nose is broken
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



watt???? omgrfol


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> It feels like my fsking nose is broken
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Get in a fight?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2011)

The Bird is the Word


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse



You gots a dumbphone?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You gots a dumbphone?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



No. It's a Mobile Broadband Hotspot from T-Mobile... ( I'm done with Sprint Nov. 5th)

The Bird is the Word


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. It's a Mobile Broadband Hotspot from T-Mobile... ( I'm done with Sprint Nov. 5th)
> 
> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse



where's Peepsqueak?


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 26, 2011)

Morning
View attachment 761840

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2011)

Morning 








Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah. Dual core. More ram, rom and everything else.  
I put mine up to show what putting data on ext4 and dalvok cache on data/data will do for a phone that has always gotten 1300's-1450's.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yeah. Dual core. More ram, rom and everything else.
> I put mine up to show what putting data on ext4 and dalvok cache on data/data will do for a phone that has always gotten 1300's-1450's.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse








Morning. Supporting completely stock ROM, aside from rooting she's still as clean as a virgin. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 26, 2011)

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Oh no. In fact, you just made the thread alive again

Sent from my Nexus One *not* using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yeah. Dual core. More ram, rom and everything else.
> I put mine up to show what putting data on ext4 and dalvok cache on data/data will do for a phone that has always gotten 1300's-1450's.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Fair enough  But nice, I remember when I got my hero as fast as a N1.. couple hundred over the Stock score.. was a prud day.. Then when I got my Dz a couple thousand above stock tehehe 3000 over almost exactly 


I_am_Error said:


> Morning. Supporting completely stock ROM, aside from rooting she's still as clean as a virgin.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



hey dev.. And your virgin phone, Decided to root yesterday and have MIUI on it.. with an epic kernel.. I can OC My gpu to 400 mhz over from 267  


I_am_Error said:


> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Sorry am back.. Thread will not die


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Fair enough  But nice, I remember when I got my hero as fast as a N1.. couple hundred over the Stock score.. was a prud day.. Then when I got my Dz a couple thousand above stock tehehe 3000 over almost exactly
> 
> hey dev.. And your virgin phone, Decided to root yesterday and have MIUI on it.. with an epic kernel.. I can OC My gpu to 400 mhz over from 267
> 
> Sorry am back.. Thread will not die

Click to collapse



Funny enough I'll be heading off in a bit anyways.  Yeah, we need some oc kernels, and better customs roms. Oh well  And yeah, but the DZ is better than the inc... 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Funny enough I'll be heading off in a bit anyways.  Yeah, we need some oc kernels, and better customs roms. Oh well  And yeah, but the DZ is better than the inc...
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



How is the desire z better then the incredible?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Funny enough I'll be heading off in a bit anyways.  Yeah, we need some oc kernels, and better customs roms. Oh well  And yeah, but the DZ is better than the inc...
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Awh okay   

most epic kernerl ever if you can get it ported dude 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1263838


 But over double stock score is good for any phone


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awh okay
> 
> most epic kernerl ever if you can get it ported dude
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is quite the epic kernel.  I think I feel in love with that kernel.  

@Cam, keyboard.  Plus, personal preference. I just like it better.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> How is the desire z better then the incredible?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Cuz I own one 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 26, 2011)

how come people doesn't own a Nexus One??? It's the best bricking phone

---------- Post added at 08:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 26, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> how come people doesn't own a Nexus One??? It's the best bricking phone
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------

Click to collapse



I owned a Nexus one. Bought it at 12:01 online the day it came out. Two weeks later T-Mobile shafted me on a bill, so I cancelled and have never been back.

~Jasecloud






Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 26, 2011)

You still got that n1? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You still got that n1?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Yeah. Makes for good target practice for my miniature railgun.

~Jasecloud4

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2011)

Pahaha

Shooting it D:


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 26, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> hey Dominico...what happening with your mafia?
> 
> I haven't seen this massive exodus since Egipt
> 
> Also...HOLA!!! -___-

Click to collapse



It's not my fault that Husam didn't want to accept responsibility to kill Omni!  So he bounced when he became belligerent and I demoted him. 

Hola! 

I've been making apps, like a boss.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It's not my fault that Husam didn't want to accept responsibility to kill Omni!  So he bounced when he became belligerent and I demoted him.
> 
> Hola!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Watcha making bro, And you see my link yesterday? 

---------- Post added at 06:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------

Come on, 2 posts.. And it's dead.. wtf -.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Watcha making bro, And you see my link yesterday?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------
> 
> Come on, 2 posts.. And it's dead.. wtf -.-

Click to collapse



here i am, to help you keep this old boat alive


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It's not my fault that Husam didn't want to accept responsibility to kill Omni!  So he bounced when he became belligerent and I demoted him.
> 
> Hola!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U working on my app?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> U working on my app?

Click to collapse



You have a app? Do tell


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2011)

As Dd said.. please do, Also guess what I just ate


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You have a app? Do tell

Click to collapse





MacaronyMax said:


> As Dd said.. please do, Also guess what I just ate

Click to collapse



Chinese? 






App is just an idea, Its not started or any coding done to it:

It is a clone Of the Board Game *Quoridor* but the twist is that i want it to be like Wordfeud and make it online with up to 3 days or more to play a turn and have chat and all that good stuff.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Chinese?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Macaroni Cheese  (@mtm too )


Is there not a game like that? Watt was on about it a while ago.. ask him.. I forgot the name  BUt it's a nice idea  

Also..  I just ninja'd 2 flys XD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Macaroni Cheese
> 
> 
> Is there not a game like that? Watt was on about it a while ago.. ask him.. I forgot the name  BUt it's a nice idea
> ...

Click to collapse



i thought he was talking about wordfeud... 


Also look at my Invitation i made in paint for my computer class...

The requirements for it made it diffucult to make look nice.. plus paint is a pain to work with but hey i still got a perfect score LOL


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i thought he was talking about wordfeud...
> 
> 
> Also look at my Invitation i made in paint for my computer class...
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao, sooo pro 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lmao, sooo pro
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Gee thanks...........  

LOL


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i thought he was talking about wordfeud...
> 
> 
> Also look at my Invitation i made in paint for my computer class...
> ...

Click to collapse



Holy crp nice dude 

But really? XD

But was online, I played him


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Gee thanks...........
> 
> LOL

Click to collapse



I didn't know you where in 5th grade.lol 
I kid I kid. But the perfect score is what made me laugh most
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Holy crp nice dude
> 
> But really? XD
> 
> But was online, I played him

Click to collapse



But really to the invitation? I know its bad but i whipped it up very quickly LOL and i hate paint!!!  


Where do i find this online game??  

---------- Post added at 11:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 AM ----------




deliriousDroid said:


> I didn't know you where in 5th grade.lol
> I kid I kid. But the perfect score is what made me laugh most
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



LOL ya i know its horrible but like i said i don't use paint for anything but cutting images and screenshots... Id rather use microsoft word for it...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> But really to the invitation? I know its bad but i whipped it up very quickly LOL and i hate paint!!!
> 
> 
> Where do i find this online game??
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahahha so it's the truth?  XDXD


Not sure.. ima look for it 

---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------

Words with Friends


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahahha so it's the truth?  XDXD
> 
> 
> Not sure.. ima look for it
> ...

Click to collapse



FAIL on your end...............    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im saying i want the game quoridor with the same concept as wordfeud not the same game......


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2011)

quorriridor? 

Oh edit: Wait.. Ahhh I understand.. But care to save me a google and tell me the basics


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> quorriridor?
> 
> Oh edit: Wait.. Ahhh I understand.. But care to save me a google and tell me the basics

Click to collapse



Here:


Quoridor is played on a game board of 81 square spaces (9x9). Each player is represented by a pawn which begins at the center space of one edge of the board (in a two-player game, the pawns begin opposite each other). The object is to be the first player to move his/her pawn to any space on the opposite side of the gameboard from which it begins.

The distinguishing characteristic of Quoridor is its twenty walls. Walls are flat two-space-wide pieces which can be placed in the groove that runs between the spaces. Walls block the path of all pawns, which must go around them. The walls are divided equally among the players at the start of the game, and once placed, cannot be moved or removed. On a turn, a player may either move his/her pawn, or, if possible, place a wall.

Pawns can be moved to an adjacent space (not diagonally), or, if adjacent to another pawn, jump over that pawn. If an adjacent pawn has a third pawn or a wall on the other side of it, the player may move to any other space adjacent to the jumped pawn which is not blocked. The official rules are ambiguous concerning the edge of the board.

Walls can be placed directly between two spaces, in any groove not already occupied by a wall. However, a wall may not be placed which cuts off the only remaining path of any pawn to the side of the board it must reach.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2011)

Ah okay, Sounds confusing  Is there an App already?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah okay, Sounds confusing  Is there an App already?

Click to collapse



Not on android.. there is 2 apps on iphone but they aren't online..

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Not on android.. there is 2 apps on iphone but they aren't online..
> 
> Sent from my  using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ahhhhhhhh okay dude  Will download in a bit  Or atleast try search


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahhhhhhhh okay dude  Will download in a bit  Or atleast try search

Click to collapse



U mean download on the ipad?  Or the iphone?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> where's Peepsqueak?

Click to collapse



Patrolling for n00bs....she birdy bombs them.... And it's Pipsqueak NOT Peepsqueak.... 

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2011)

Also...General taxi (uptown office, Ada's (where I MOSTLY work out of is downtown)) got broken into the other night. John (night dispatch) calls, me at two thirty says as he went in the back office to use the bathroom, notices the safe pried open...I ask him if He called Ray...He says Ray told him to, call me...Long story short...Ray calls, says John is sending a car, be ready. I go up there, at three in the morning, and didn't leave until twelve hours later.... FML

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Also...General taxi (uptown office, Ada's (where I MOSTLY work out of is downtown)) got broken into the other night. John (night dispatch) calls, me at two thirty says as he went in the back office to use the bathroom, notices the safe pried open...I ask him if He called Ray...He says Ray told him to, call me...Long story short...Ray calls, says John is sending a car, be ready. I go up there, at three in the morning, and didn't leave until twelve hours later.... FML
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Wow, someone in your company needs a boot*******. Stealing gas and breaking into safes

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 26, 2011)

Now that's handyhttp://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...martphone-dock-built-into-prosthetic-arm.html

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Now that's handyhttp://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...martphone-dock-built-into-prosthetic-arm.html
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Awesome! But Nokia C7? Boooooooo 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 26, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Awesome! But Nokia C7? Boooooooo
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



At least he didn't end up going with apple

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2011)

The iArm, So locked down it'll electrocute you if it doesn't like what you're doing...


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 26, 2011)

Ole! What's up peeps? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Ole! What's up peeps?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Hey error & BD & david


DD and max were making fun of my flier LOL it was terribly done in paint but i got a perfect score on it.  

look at it:


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 26, 2011)

You got a perfect score....on THAT? You poor soul.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You got a perfect score....on THAT? You poor soul.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Because i followed all the directions for requirements and i HATE PAINT!!!! But oh well...


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Because i followed all the directions for requirements and i HATE PAINT!!!! But oh well...

Click to collapse



Oh and about the app, I can definitely work on it. But trust me, it's A LOT harder than it looks. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Oh and about the app, I can definitely work on it. But trust me, it's A LOT harder than it looks.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



I can imagine 


But awesome and look forward to alpha to test


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I can imagine
> 
> 
> But awesome and look forward to alpha to test

Click to collapse



Trust me, it'll be some time before that happens.  I am working on the basics now and seeing where that takes me.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Trust me, it'll be some time before that happens.  I am working on the basics now and seeing where that takes me.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Well at least its in development 


U should ask your teacher to help u


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well at least its in development
> 
> 
> U should ask your teacher to help u

Click to collapse



I could...but he's more of a procrastinator than me...which is, mind blowing. I'm sure he could do it within a day...but he'd probably tell me to do it myself 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2011)

hi again 


Again I admire the beauty of the flier 
How come you had to use paint? 

---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 PM ----------

Myyy beeatts broke  Get the glue out tommorow


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hi again
> 
> 
> Again I admire the beauty of the flier
> How come you had to use paint?

Click to collapse



Wabisabi, the beauty in that which is flawed.  

Because noobs need to know how to use paint! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hi again
> 
> 
> Again I admire the beauty of the flier
> ...

Click to collapse



It was just to know the basics of paint... LMAO this class is seriously the easiest computer requirement for my degree i will ever take..  

This class is for people who don't know how to use a computer at all


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Wabisabi, the beauty in that which is flawed.
> 
> Because noobs need to know how to use paint!
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



XD


It's a very complicated program 

We should have a paint competition


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD
> 
> 
> It's a very complicated program
> ...

Click to collapse



What should we do?  I'm down.

We should all do a flyer!  Dave has to do a new one though 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> It was just to know the basics of paint... LMAO this class is seriously the easiest computer requirement for my degree i will ever take..
> 
> This class is for people who don't know how to use a computer at all

Click to collapse



hahahahahha xD You sure you're in the right course? I mean, are the other people there extremley short and happen to be 5?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD
> 
> 
> It's a very complicated program
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hahahahahha xD You sure you're in the right course? I mean, are the other people there extremley short and happen to be 5?

Click to collapse









-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What should we do?  I'm down.
> 
> We should all do a flyer!  Dave has to do a new one though
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Sweet  

Ophh.. Umm... Best beach drawing for starts? how bout that 

 Up to you otherwise xD


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet
> 
> Ophh.. Umm... Best beach drawing for starts? how bout that
> 
> Up to you otherwise xD

Click to collapse



Beach drawing? Hmmm..when is this supposed to be made? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Beach drawing? Hmmm..when is this supposed to be made?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Right now and it can be quick,   i just made a tv with a face


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Beach drawing? Hmmm..when is this supposed to be made?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



first thing that came to mind  Also I have no idea xD

asap?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> first thing that came to mind  Also I have no idea xD
> 
> asap?

Click to collapse



Deadline is tomorrow @6:30pm my time. So 1:30pm for you. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hahahahahha xD You sure you're in the right course? I mean, are the other people there extremley short and happen to be 5?

Click to collapse



Believe me im in the right course the end of the book is where it gets into networking  

---------- Post added at 03:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Deadline is tomorrow @6:30pm my time. So 1:30pm for you.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Deadline is whenever i first post tomorrow morning


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Believe me im in the right course the end of the book is where it gets into networking

Click to collapse



You won't get that far...

Here's what networking will be:

"What is an IP address? What is a rollover, cross-connect, and straight through and how are they used? What are topologies?" 



-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Deadline is tomorrow @6:30pm my time. So 1:30pm for you.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Good luck 


davidrules7778 said:


> Believe me im in the right course the end of the book is where it gets into networking
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XD By 'networking' you mean you're being taught how to connect to a network.. orr  tehe 


Also, Good luck xD


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Deadline is whenever i first post tomorrow morning

Click to collapse








-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You won't get that far...
> 
> Here's what networking will be:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya............... 

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 PM ----------

Max check out my beach i made in paint...  

















































































































































trolololollol


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 26, 2011)

Shush your mouth Dave! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2011)

meh... average


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> meh... average

Click to collapse



Let's see your magic. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Shush your mouth Dave!
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



No need to get mad that i am just awesome and rule


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Let's see your magic.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Teheheh  Im doing now xD

Whos the judge? 

A mod?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Teheheh  Im doing now xD

Click to collapse



We'll see. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Teheheh  Im doing now xD
> 
> Whos the judge?
> 
> A mod?

Click to collapse



Also.. XDA member pictionairy.. someone draws a member and the others have to guess who


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Also.. XDA member pictionairy.. someone draws a member and the others have to guess who

Click to collapse



New thread for game?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> New thread for game?

Click to collapse



Dont mind... I has some epic ideas for peoples 


Thread starter goes first.. You? XD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dont mind... I has some epic ideas for peoples
> 
> 
> Thread starter goes first.. You? XD

Click to collapse



na...  not ready with my painting...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> na...  not ready with my painting...

Click to collapse



XD Okay dude ;D Wanna play a lil in-mafia game?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Okay dude ;D Wanna play a lil in-mafia game?

Click to collapse



sure...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

Not very hard.. I don't think


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

I suck at art  and editing in paint 

---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Not very hard.. I don't think

Click to collapse



umm its turquoise wallpaper?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I suck at art  and editing in paint

Click to collapse



XD Mines the most simple one possible  No skill needed tehe 

Also

Here's a clue 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Shades_of_blue

and yes I know it's not the right shade 

---------- Post added at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------

Another clue?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyan
Also Dev.. Y u go off with out saying bye


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Mines the most simple one possible  No skill needed tehe
> 
> Also
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Cynogen?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Cynogen?

Click to collapse



Correct 

was simplest one i could think to do ahah , You?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Correct
> 
> was simplest one i could think to do ahah , You?

Click to collapse



LOL

Go look in the gta thread to my response to u


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

I am just busy, s'all 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I am just busy, s'all
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Busy with App?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Busy with App?

Click to collapse



He betta be 

Im looking now dude


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> He betta be
> 
> Im looking now dude

Click to collapse



I am not. Busy with my life  Dave, I won't start on your app for awhile. And if I ever, EVER get asked for an ETA, I will immediately erase all of it.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 27, 2011)

What's new mafiosos?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I am not. Busy with my life  Dave, I won't start on your app for awhile. And if I ever, EVER get asked for an ETA, I will immediately erase all of it.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



So.................. about that ETA??? When we will it be done or when are u going to work on it?   


i kid, i kid,


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> What's new mafiosos?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Enter the Paint competition? Draw a beach best you can on paint by 6.30 devs time 

and paint piccionairy.. lol xD


Hey whats up


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Enter the Paint competition? Draw a beach best you can on paint by 6.30 devs time
> 
> and paint piccionairy.. lol xD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Question about the beach thing are we allowed to use images outside of paint? Or i think it would be better if we just used what we had in paint.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Question about the beach thing are we allowed to use images outside of paint? Or i think it would be better if we just used what we had in paint.

Click to collapse



Depends what image i think  Like you cant import a beaach then add something too xD Dev.. Wattcha think, If so.. Mine is gonna be aweeesome


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Depends what image i think  Like you cant import a beaach then add something too xD Dev.. Wattcha think, If so.. Mine is gonna be aweeesome

Click to collapse



I say no images


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Depends what image i think  Like you cant import a beaach then add something too xD Dev.. Wattcha think, If so.. Mine is gonna be aweeesome

Click to collapse



No images.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

No images then 

Also next picctionairy thing uploading.. a bit harder


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

Hope Im not offending anyone


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Enter the Paint competition? Draw a beach best you can on paint by 6.30 devs time
> 
> and paint piccionairy.. lol xD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



630 in the morning? That's a long time from now...
And just had such a boring day
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hope Im not offending anyone

Click to collapse



Orb & M_T_M


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hope Im not offending anyone

Click to collapse



Orb!!!!!

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> 630 in the morning? That's a long time from now...
> And just had such a boring day
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



PM  1.30 pm my time 


edit: wait.. yes AM oops 


davidrules7778 said:


> Orb & M_T_M

Click to collapse



Rofl! Congrats! xD  

---------- Post added at 12:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 AM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Orb!!!!!
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Also congrats Teheheh


Also david was only supposed to be 1  But haha M also fits so you get it xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> PM  1.30 pm my time
> 
> 
> Rofl! Congrats! xD
> ...

Click to collapse




LOL well M_T_M was talking so much about tacos...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL well M_T_M was talking so much about tacos...

Click to collapse



XD Fair point 


Anyone else doing one? XD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Fair point
> 
> 
> Anyone else doing one? XD

Click to collapse



I'm trying but i can't get it to come out how i want it...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I'm trying but i can't get it to come out how i want it...

Click to collapse



Aha Okay dude  Good luck xD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 27, 2011)

I will try... but later, after I work on my shufflebot head

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I will try... but later, after I work on my shufflebot head
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Okay dude 


And lmao xD Pics!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

Done this in like 5 seconds but:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

XDXD Trim!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XDXD Trim!

Click to collapse



You win LMAO!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

....o.o

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> ....o.o
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



?


@David...wait wheres Sakai? 

---------- Post added at 01:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 AM ----------








Easy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> ?
> 
> 
> @David...wait wheres Sakai?

Click to collapse



oh forgot 

I'm getting tired i think i'm done with paint at work today


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> ?
> 
> 
> @David...wait wheres Sakai?
> ...

Click to collapse



Barney! 

Sakai is mourning over the loss of a loved one.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> oh forgot
> 
> I'm getting tired i think i'm done with paint at work today

Click to collapse



XD Ahh okay dude ;D Tough course huh? 


I_am_Error said:


> Barney!
> 
> Sakai is mourning over the loss of a loved one.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



XDXD


I meant in the pic, but ah yeah


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Ahh okay dude ;D Tough course huh?
> 
> 
> XDXD
> ...

Click to collapse



Still working on my beach lol

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Okay dude
> 
> 
> And lmao xD Pics!

Click to collapse



No pics till I have painted the pants and sweatshirt 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Ahh okay dude ;D Tough course huh?
> 
> 
> XDXD
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm making paintball gun and paintballs in paint


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Still working on my beach lol
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



lol  Good luck


deliriousDroid said:


> No pics till I have painted the pants and sweatshirt
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



xD Okay 


Also.. Anyone seen the news about HDD prices? They now cost a fortune  90pounds for the cheapest 1tb on overclockers, was 30 not long ago  and a 250GB HDD is still gonna cost 50 

---------- Post added at 01:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 AM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> I'm making paintball gun and paintballs in paint

Click to collapse



Lmao  


Paintception!


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol  Good luck
> 
> 
> xD Okay
> ...

Click to collapse




250GB costs 50 pounds?

my 500GB costs $25...

Sent from my Nexus One *not* using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

Here is my beach so far :







Be gentle lol


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Here is my beach so far :
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



how's your project??? decided to abandon it?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> how's your project??? decided to abandon it?

Click to collapse



No no no no no. I don't know if you read but I was told to work on app development first so I could understand that, because if I couldn't understand that then there would be no way I could work on the harder stuff.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I fell asleep right after my shower... so no beach from me.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 27, 2011)

Well guys... We've finally buried her urn in my grandfather's grave...

Spent the whole of last night going through my grandma's stuff... found a lot of baby pictures...

Here's a few of mine: https://plus.google.com/u/0/102469087731343074816/posts/EpuaNMDUusQ

And here's one of my nephew: https://plus.google.com/u/0/102469087731343074816/posts/EpuaNMDUusQ


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well guys... We've finally buried her urn in my grandfather's grave...
> 
> Spent the whole of last night going through my grandma's stuff... found a lot of baby pictures...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flashback... 

Sent from my Nexus One *not* using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 27, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> Flashback...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One *not* using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah. I just found out that I was a badass while I was a kid.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah. I just found out that I was a badass while I was a kid.

Click to collapse



You were a big baby  And you still are a badass lol

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah... My parents said that I got onto an elephant's back when I was about 2-3 years old, and my brother didn't dare until I sat on it. He had three years on me, that little scaredy cat. 

Over the years, I beat him at a localized variant of Go, Chess, basically almost every thing. Although, he was marriage by my age, so I'm not sure if it's a win or a loss for me.

My nephew had HFMD over the weekend, but he's fine-ish now. The little brat seems to have taken a shine on me, but he is overly sensitive. I slapped his wrist lightly after he kept digging at my scars despite my warnings and he wouldn't let me hold him for 15 minutes. But in the end, I'm still his favourite uncle. Wait, I'm his only uncle 

Found out some of my cousins have issues... a 12-yo girl is sexting, and a 20-yo is having heart problems and depression-ish issues. Another 14-yo brat is is going to the ****ters, and... well... I seem like the only one old enough to walk them through it.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

Well it's nice to have a strong person to rely on, but what if you can't rely on someone? Then what? 

I don't know what that acronym is but...glad your nephew is okay.  Eh, I don't even wanna think about what my 12 step sister is doing. It's to the point where I can't even look at her without becoming slightly infuriated. She's 12 dammit. :/ The thing is though, her Mom's friggin nuts and that's her prime influence. She doesn't reside in my house but every so often.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Well it's nice to have a strong person to rely on, but what if you can't rely on someone? Then what?
> 
> I don't know what that acronym is but...glad your nephew is okay.  Eh, I don't even wanna think about what my 12 step sister is doing. It's to the point where I can't even look at her without becoming slightly infuriated. She's 12 dammit. :/ The thing is though, her Mom's friggin nuts and that's her prime influence. She doesn't reside in my house but every so often.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Well, I just have to hang on. My parents are counting on me, especially since they think that I'm much more mature than those kids... 

HFMD = Hand, foot and mouth disease. Lesions on hand and foot, and ulcers in the mouth (where it started), accompanied by fever. Adults are practically immune but kids are vulnerable. My brother thinks he got it from hanging out in a mall, but he's not afraid any more.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, I just have to hang on. My parents are counting on me, especially since they think that I'm much more mature than those kids...
> 
> HFMD = Hand, foot and mouth disease. Lesions on hand and foot, and ulcers in the mouth (where it started), accompanied by fever. Adults are practically immune but kids are vulnerable. My brother thinks he got it from hanging out in a mall, but he's not afraid any more.

Click to collapse



I understand it's hard. My respect definitely goes out to you.  

Yeah, the mall can be a filthy disease ridden place...that sucks that he had to have that. 

Also, did you see how Husam quit? Lulz. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I understand it's hard. My respect definitely goes out to you.
> 
> Yeah, the mall can be a filthy disease ridden place...that sucks that he had to have that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He quit? Just saw him in the Friday thread :\


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> He quit? Just saw him in the Friday thread :\

Click to collapse



Well, he said that he was Don. I told him he wasn't and he said I couldn't do anything to stop him, so I demoted him to BD and assistant and he quit. I feel like he'll be back. If not then I don't need to deal with childishness. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

Wait.. he wasn't joking?


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Well, he said that he was Don. I told him he wasn't and he said I couldn't do anything to stop him, so I demoted him to BD and assistant and he quit. I feel like he'll be back. If not then I don't need to deal with childishness.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



That was lulzy. How can the head of the banane family not be a 'nana?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That was lulzy. How can the head of the banane family not be a 'nana?

Click to collapse



Banana in disguise, anonymity. Shush. 

@Maxey, not sure if joking or trolling or serious.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banana in disguise, anonymity. Shush.
> 
> @Maxey, not sure if joking or trolling or serious.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



That's the problem these days... trolling has taken to an art form


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That's the problem these days... trolling has taken to an art form

Click to collapse



It's about battle of the will. How long will it take before he stops trolling? Or realizing that no one finds that funny? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It's about battle of the will. How long will it take before he stops trolling? Or realizing that no one finds that funny?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



That should be an inverse function of his maturity.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That should be an inverse function of his maturity.

Click to collapse



Elaborate, I'm a tad out of it this week.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Banana in disguise, anonymity. Shush.
> 
> @Maxey, not sure if joking or trolling or serious.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Me?
'

I'm serious, He betta join  Or atleast post here


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Me?
> '
> 
> I'm serious, He betta join  Or atleast post here

Click to collapse



Not you, him 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Not you, him
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Ah xD Hopefully trolling


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Elaborate, I'm a tad out of it this week.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Well, the higher his maturity, the shorter the time period he will try to troll us.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey guys. It's zero degrees this morning 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, the higher his maturity, the shorter the time period he will try to troll us.

Click to collapse



actually, the higher his maturity, the longer the time period he will try to troll everyone...

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------




deliriousDroid said:


> Hey guys. It's zero degrees this morning
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



and it's freaking hot this night... i wished it was raining


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 27, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> actually, the higher his maturity, the longer the time period he will try to troll everyone...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's 9pm, I have not had dinner and I'm stuck in the ****ing office.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 27, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> actually, the higher his maturity, the longer the time period he will try to troll everyone...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How hot... I'm kinda jealous. I would rather be sweating balls than have numb hands

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It's 9pm, I have not had dinner and I'm stuck in the ****ing office.

Click to collapse



catching up after time off?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It's 9pm, I have not had dinner and I'm stuck in the ****ing office.

Click to collapse



kill your boss in whack your boss. it's a game where you can kill your f*cking boss without going to "the house" .

and i noticed, this is the first time you used the word "****ing" instead of "fscking".


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 27, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> kill your boss in whack your boss. it's a game where you can kill your f*cking boss without going to "the house" .
> 
> and i noticed, this is the first time you used the word "****ing" instead of "fscking".

Click to collapse



Profanity filters are busy trying not to strangle my boss. 

And yes, it is kinda like catching up.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Profanity filters are busy trying not to strangle my boss.
> 
> And yes, it is kinda like catching up.

Click to collapse



Any idea when you get out?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 27, 2011)

Five minutes. Would've been 30 minutes if not for boss's meddling.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey at least your out in 5. Think glass half full sky

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

Edit: I fail 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Edit: I fail
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Umm what?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Umm what?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Wanted to upload my Quadrant score from the other thread but XDA fails  Look in that thread  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Wanted to upload my Quadrant score from the other thread but XDA fails  Look in that thread
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Ehh, feeling to lazy to look. Another time

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ehh, feeling to lazy to look. Another time
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse








 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh crap, just realized I used the old pic. Here's the new one 





Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

Got to study now, guys, see ya 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Got to study now, guys, see ya
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Yeah,we were just in shock from those scores
Later david
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello ladies and gents! I know Ive been missing since my desire broke... but i finally found a decent rom 4 my kaiser  

Also... 4 days and only 100 pages?  Are you feeling ok guys? I miss the good old spamming days.. xD

My kaiser still rocks


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hello ladies and gents! I know Ive been missing since my desire broke... but i finally found a decent rom 4 my kaiser
> 
> Also... 4 days and only 100 pages?  Are you feeling ok guys? I miss the good old spamming days.. xD
> 
> My kaiser still rocks

Click to collapse



That's still 250 posts a day XD  But yeah.. We need more


----------



## Archer (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> That's still 250 posts a day XD  But yeah.. We need more

Click to collapse



You could always ring spam4U.  250 posts a day?  Pfff they'll do 250 pages a day!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

Lmao xD And what number do I call  

That reminds me of Phones4u.. and their freaky advert


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 27, 2011)

Spam Competition!

Seriously though finally ordered my capacitors to upgrade my railgun's power cell. Now I'm realizing that I'm going to have to upgrade the rails and cables so that they don't come apart during launch... 

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## Archer (Oct 27, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Spam Competition!

Click to collapse



I saw a cluster of dogs
saw a cluster of dogsI
aw a cluster of dogsI s
w a cluster of dogsI sa
a cluster of dogsI saw
cluster of dogsI saw a
luster of dogsI saw a c
uster of dogsI saw a cl
ster of dogsI saw a clu
ter of dogsI saw a clus
er of dogsI saw a clust
r of dogsI saw a cluste
of dogsI saw a cluster
f dogsI saw a cluster o
dogsI saw a cluster of
ogsI saw a cluster of d
gsI saw a cluster of do
sI saw a cluster of dog
I saw a cluster of dogs


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

Archer said:


> I saw a cluster of dogs
> saw a cluster of dogsI
> aw a cluster of dogsI s
> w a cluster of dogsI sa
> ...

Click to collapse



That was awesome! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That was awesome!
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Indeed  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

+11111111111

That looked sweet  

---------- Post added at 05:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------

Gli Sviluppatori di banane
li Sviluppatori di bananeG
i Sviluppatori di bananeGl
 Sviluppatori di bananeGli
Sviluppatori di bananeGli 
viluppatori di bananeGli S
iluppatori di bananeGli Sv
luppatori di bananeGli Svi
uppatori di bananeGli Svil
ppatori di bananeGli Svilu
patori di bananeGli Svilup
atori di bananeGli Svilupp
tori di bananeGli Sviluppa
ori di bananeGli Sviluppat
ri di bananeGli Sviluppato
i di bananeGli Sviluppator
 di bananeGli Sviluppatori
di bananeGli Sviluppatori 
i bananeGli Sviluppatori d
 bananeGli Sviluppatori di
bananeGli Sviluppatori di 
ananeGli Sviluppatori di b
naneGli Sviluppatori di ba
aneGli Sviluppatori di ban
neGli Sviluppatori di bana
eGli Sviluppatori di banan
Gli Sviluppatori di banane
li Sviluppatori di bananeG
i Sviluppatori di bananeGl
 Sviluppatori di bananeGli
Sviluppatori di bananeGli 
viluppatori di bananeGli S
iluppatori di bananeGli Sv
luppatori di bananeGli Svi
uppatori di bananeGli Svil
ppatori di bananeGli Svilu
patori di bananeGli Svilup
atori di bananeGli Svilupp
tori di bananeGli Sviluppa
ori di bananeGli Sviluppat
ri di bananeGli Sviluppato
i di bananeGli Sviluppator
 di bananeGli Sviluppatori
di bananeGli Sviluppatori 
i bananeGli Sviluppatori d
 bananeGli Sviluppatori di
bananeGli Sviluppatori di 
ananeGli Sviluppatori di b
naneGli Sviluppatori di ba
aneGli Sviluppatori di ban
neGli Sviluppatori di bana
eGli Sviluppatori di banan
Gli Sviluppatori di banane


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

So what do you think of my beach Maxey? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So what do you think of my beach Maxey?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Very nice  And admitidly better than mine hahah


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Very nice  And admitidly better than mine hahah

Click to collapse



Really? I think yours is better.  

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Really? I think yours is better.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Oh, Cheers xD But I honestly don't... For once


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 27, 2011)

I mentioned railguns and no one even notices LOL...this is too funny.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> I mentioned railguns and no one even notices LOL...this is too funny.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Sorry to sound noobish.. What is a railgun


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Very nice  And admitidly better than mine hahah

Click to collapse



Nice !!! how long did it take u to make that? 

I didn't finish my paintball stuff or make a beach


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sorry to sound noobish.. What is a railgun

Click to collapse



Picture this.

Two parallel rails mounted in a barrel.

Hooked to the rails are wires leading to a series of high output capacitors.

Capacitors are hooked to a voltage doubler/tripler which builds them to peak charge.

At one end of the barrel is an injector with a conductive metal object inside.

Injector shoots the projectile out onto the rails, which completes the circuit, discharging the capacitors, causing the projectile to accelerate rapidly through Lorentz force, and fly out the barrel at blinding fast speeds.

End result:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BfU-wMwL2U

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow that's awesome, I take it yours isn't as big as the one in the video  where do I buy  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wow that's awesome, I take it yours isn't as big as the one in the video  where do I buy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

Didn't see sorry  I did it while we were talking about it yesterday, like 10, 15 mins 


davidrules7778 said:


> Nice !!! how long did it take u to make that?
> 
> I didn't finish my paintball stuff or make a beach

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh, Cheers xD But I honestly don't... For once

Click to collapse



Really? D I need to finish my palm tree. And my ocean. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Didn't see sorry  I did it while we were talking about it yesterday, like 10, 15 mins
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Nice!!! 


Where is errors i looked back 4 pages but me no find..


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> 
> Where is errors i looked back 4 pages but me no find..

Click to collapse








Be gentle, I haven't used paint in 4 years 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes really xD okay  nice good luck 


I_am_Error said:


> Really? D I need to finish my palm tree. And my ocean.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes really xD okay  nice good luck
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Awesome! 






-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Be gentle, I haven't used paint in 4 years
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Better then anything i could do 

But one thing i am going to critique is you sun LOL


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

Lmao 

Wiggle I must.. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

They're reflections noob 


davidrules7778 said:


> Better then anything i could do
> 
> But one thing i am going to critique is you sun LOL

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> They're reflections noob
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



i know 

Still......


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i know
> 
> Still......

Click to collapse



Still what? First I made the sun, then the reflection, it's a little screwed up because of that.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Still what? First I made the sun, then the reflection, it's a little screwed up because of that.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



I don't think the reflection is needed......


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

Brb food 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I don't think the reflection is needed......

Click to collapse









-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

i_am_error said:


> -hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



halo ftw!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wow that's awesome, I take it yours isn't as big as the one in the video  where do I buy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



You don't buy. You make it lol.

The Navy Version launches a 7Kg projectile at Mach 7. But they use 1MJ or a million Joules of energy. Mine is only running at 30KJ. 

With the new cap. setup though I should be at closer to 300KJ which would be quite a boost...

The only problem is the rails tend to wear out very fast...it will be even worse now.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> halo ftw!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



I love halo. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I love halo.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Yep its awesome 


Off subject here but u still with your girl?


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok, because there are moar people online now, I challenge someone to beat this score  Lolz

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

How do you even get that score? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> You don't buy. You make it lol.
> 
> The Navy Version launches a 7Kg projectile at Mach 7. But they use 1MJ or a million Joules of energy. Mine is only running at 30KJ.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's awesome! But i'm too lazy to build something like that  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ok, because there are moar people online now, I challenge someone to beat this score  Lolz
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

No Photoshop involved here, fyi. I didn't oc either. Now think of what's left  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> No Photoshop involved here, fyi. I didn't oc either. Now think of what's left
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Cheating.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2011)

Eminem said:
			
		

> Guess whos back, back again
> Dashy's back, tell a friend
> Guess who's back, guess who's back,
> guess who's back
> ...

Click to collapse



^what he said


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Cheating.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ^what he said

Click to collapse



Now change your F*cking signature


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ^what he said

Click to collapse



Why hello 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> You don't buy. You make it lol.
> 
> The Navy Version launches a 7Kg projectile at Mach 7. But they use 1MJ or a million Joules of energy. Mine is only running at 30KJ.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow thts awesome 

---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> ^what he said

Click to collapse





Eminem ftw Also


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Now change your F*cking signature

Click to collapse



mah, im just back in this thread


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> mah, im just back in this thread

Click to collapse



Do it NAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> mah, im just back in this thread

Click to collapse



Damn parents doing your parental things.  I told you I wanted a Pony! Why would you buy me an easy bake oven?! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> That's awesome! But i'm too lazy to build something like that
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Yeah my biggest problems lately are finding suitable materials for the rails. My gun only runs at like 2% efficiency which is horrible. The Navy and all it's money is running something like 22%. Which means that 22% of the discharged energy actually ends up as force in the projectile.

I'm thinking of trying out a helical railgun though. Which is a hybrid of a coilgun and railgun. It's supposed to be the best of both worlds...

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

OBEY TRICE REAL NAME NO GIMMICS..,. pshhwwttchhh.. TWO TRAILER PARK GIRLS GO ROUND THE OUT SIDE, ROUND THE OUTSIDE, ROUND THE OUTSIDE, TWO TRAILER PARK GIRLS GO ROUND THE OUT SIDE, ROUND THE OUTSIDE, ROUND THE OUTSIDE PPSTSCHHWWWCW... gUESS WHOS BACK.. BACK AGAIN.. SHADYS BACK, BACK AGAIN, TELL A FRIEND....

Damn you hus


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey Jase, let's see some pics of your RailGun? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Yeah my biggest problems lately are finding suitable materials for the rails. My gun only runs at like 2% efficiency which is horrible. The Navy and all it's money is running something like 22%. Which means that 22% of the discharged energy actually ends up as force in the projectile.
> 
> I'm thinking of trying out a helical railgun though. Which is a hybrid of a coilgun and railgun. It's supposed to be the best of both worlds...
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Solid gold rails? Or diamond, That'd be strong 



Also.. Shadowgun is downloading

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.madfingergames.shadowgun


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'll post when I get home. I'm work right now, and hooking up your phone to a PC, or having a cell phone out is a no-no. LOL

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> I'll post when I get home. I'm work right now, and hooking up your phone to a PC, or having a cell phone out is a no-no. LOL
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



use dropbox for wireless transfers of small files  Just sneak out your phone start upload then put it away...


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Solid gold rails? Or diamond, That'd be strong

Click to collapse



Diamonds don't conduct electricity, so that's a no-go for something that operates solely on electricity.

Gold is a worse conductor than silver and even more expensive. LOL

Would look pimpin though. 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

Damn 

how big is it


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Damn parents doing your parental things.  I told you I wanted a Pony! Why would you buy me an easy bake oven?!
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



LMAO, Ponies smell like sh!+ you don't need one


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Diamonds don't conduct electricity, so that's a no-go for something that operates solely on electricity.
> 
> Gold is a worse conductor than silver and even more expensive. LOL
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh yeah  My bad, And yes it would XD Blingest rail gun ever 

Titanium?

---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> LMAO, Ponies smell like sh!+ you don't need one

Click to collapse



This, Unicorns are where it's at


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> LMAO, Ponies smell like sh!+ you don't need one

Click to collapse



Well....we could have at least cooked it. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh yeah  My bad, And yes it would XD Blingest rail gun ever
> 
> Titanium?

Click to collapse



Nah. I think I'm sticking with copper for now. I want to lube the rails but apparently that could cause a fire, and I have yet to find a silver based lubricant that is not designed to heat up under friction. 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> I want to lube the rails

Click to collapse



That's what she said.  LOL


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Nah. I think I'm sticking with copper for now. I want to lube the rails but apparently that could cause a fire, and I have yet to find a silver based lubricant that is not designed to heat up under friction.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Sweet  Copper is a nice colour 

xD sweet, well if you do.. Film.. Just in case


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 27, 2011)

In the meantime, I learned today to never tell a woman your dating that you would rather work on your hobbie(s) then go out with her.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> In the meantime, I learned today to never tell a woman your dating that you would rather work on your hobbie(s) then go out with her.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse









-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Yeah. 
Girl says "Hey let's go out tonight".
I say "No, I have some things I have to work on."
She says, "Like what?"
I say "Robotics project I've been working on."
She says, "You'd rather spend time with a robot than me."
I say "Ummm...."
She says, "F*** you asshole."
We're no longer dating lolol

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

lmao  Unlucly dude


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nah, I have a backup girlfriend just in case something like this happened.

She's a nerd though.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Yeah.
> Girl says "Hey let's go out tonight".
> I say "No, I have some things I have to work on."
> She says, "Like what?"
> ...

Click to collapse



robot projects give you a better future in whatever aspect 

girls give you headaches


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

XDXDXD  Backup .. lol


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> robot projects give you a better future in whatever aspect
> 
> girls give you headaches

Click to collapse



I can't believe I just said that


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I can't believe I just said that

Click to collapse



XD 

Yuo talking to yourself reminded me, Who owns 667? and 152


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XDXDXD  Backup .. lol

Click to collapse



Yeah nerd, robots, women and backups. This thread is definitely weird and off-topic lol.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Yeah nerd, robots, women and backups. This thread is definitely weird and off-topic lol.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Not so much the backup part  


Also shaowgunner is pretty cool


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD
> 
> Yuo talking to yourself reminded me, Who owns 667? and 152

Click to collapse



I know TCP owns 152.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I know TCP owns 152.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Ah okay  Well i found 152 in the team llama group ahhaaha xD


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm thinking we should make a Mafia App. It could be like a sub-forum of the XDA app, but password protected so that only active Mafia members could get in. It would change passwords every week, and would be able to house any number of insanities so as we don't have to make everything as public as it is now.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> I'm thinking we should make a Mafia App. It could be like a sub-forum of the XDA app, but password protected so that only active Mafia members could get in. It would change passwords every week, and would be able to house any number of insanities so as we don't have to make everything as public as it is now.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



We should all email the Tapatalk developer and he can do it on there too


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> I'm thinking we should make a Mafia App. It could be like a sub-forum of the XDA app, but password protected so that only active Mafia members could get in. It would change passwords every week, and would be able to house any number of insanities so as we don't have to make everything as public as it is now.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



*cough*maax.us*cough*

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> *cough*maax.us*cough*
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Wee could!


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wee could!

Click to collapse



We already did! But why did you delete it?  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

I forgot .. rebuild? But bettarrr.?  Then app 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I forgot .. rebuild? But bettarrr.?  Then app
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Yeah!  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Yeah!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse




Sweet, forum will be up soon xD wanna be admin?  just eating..  wow I eat loads 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 27, 2011)

Can't one of our illustrious mods make us a password protected sub-forum on XDA to add to our legitimacy? I mean this single thread has more activity than a lot of the existing device forum.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Can't one of our illustrious mods make us a password protected sub-forum on XDA to add to our legitimacy? I mean this single thread has more activity than a lot of the existing device forum.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Cuz we rock. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet, forum will be up soon xD wanna be admin?  just eating..  wow I eat loads
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Your making us a whole forum on XDA or creating a whole other forum site?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Can't one of our illustrious mods make us a password protected sub-forum on XDA to add to our legitimacy? I mean this single thread has more activity than a lot of the existing device forum.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



ya because we use it as our own personal chat room


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet, forum will be up soon xD wanna be admin?  just eating..  wow I eat loads
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Of course  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Your making us a whole forum on XDA or creating a whole other forum site?
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



whole forum  I have an unused server so why not xD 


jasecloud4 said:


> Can't one of our illustrious mods make us a password protected sub-forum on XDA to add to our legitimacy? I mean this single thread has more activity than a lot of the existing device forum.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



XD Thats a great idea.. and true!   Our own titles too


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya because we use it as our own personal chat room

Click to collapse



But we're starting to develop as well... Well, me and Max are. Plus, eventually I'll start making my own ROMS as well.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> But we're starting to develop as well... Well, me and Max are. Plus, eventually I'll start making my own ROMS as well.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



 Disccussion & free hosting.. and.. Awesomness !


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Disccussion & free hosting.. and.. Awesomness !

Click to collapse



Yeah, but last time it went to the crappers thanks to some spam.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> But we're starting to develop as well... Well, me and Max are. Plus, eventually I'll start making my own ROMS as well.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



I've been thinking of making a ROM for quite some time... But I can't, because of 2 reasons:
1. I have no idea about developing 
2. I don't have time or a right computer to do this. I haz school and my computer has worse specs than my phone 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yeah, but last time it went to the crappers thanks to some spam.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Yeah  That wont happen this time... 

ANtiiispaaammm  I was too lazy to downolad last time xD


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 27, 2011)

We start using another site and XDA's bandwidth usage will plummet.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I've been thinking of making a ROM for quite some time... But I can't, because of 2 reasons:
> 1. I have no idea about developing
> 2. I don't have time or a right computer to do this. I haz school and my computer has worse specs than my phone
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



I lol at your computer 










---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------




jasecloud4 said:


> We start using another site and XDA's bandwidth usage will plummet.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



lol XD It's just a side thing.. probably won't last ..  Meh


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I've been thinking of making a ROM for quite some time... But I can't, because of 2 reasons:
> 1. I have no idea about developing
> 2. I don't have time or a right computer to do this. I haz school and my computer has worse specs than my phone
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



You don't need an awesome computer, you just need Linux.  If you wanna learn, read some tutorials. 

Are you SURE about that? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi all.

The Bird is the Word


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse



Hi! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I lol at your computer

Click to collapse



Yeah, I haz some single core 1.3 GHz AMD CPU, 2 GB RAM (ok, that's better than my phone), 160 GB hard drive,... You get the idea lol  It's also dual booting Ubuntu and Win XP, but I only use Ubuntu  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hola!

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse



Hey! 


idavid_ said:


> Yeah, I haz some single core 1.3 GHz AMD CPU, 2 GB RAM (ok, that's better than my phone), 160 GB hard drive,... You get the idea lol  It's also dual booting Ubuntu and Win XP, but I only use Ubuntu
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Well the ram I guess isn't bad...


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You don't need an awesome computer, you just need Linux.  If you wanna learn, read some tutorials.
> 
> Are you SURE about that?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Re-he-he-he-heally? (Ace Ventura lolz) I haz Ubuntu  Still, I don't have time. But damn, tempting... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Yeah, I haz some single core 1.3 GHz AMD CPU, 2 GB RAM (ok, that's better than my phone), 160 GB hard drive,... You get the idea lol  It's also dual booting Ubuntu and Win XP, but I only use Ubuntu
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Single core? What do you live on the 1990's? Jk jk LOL.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Re-he-he-he-heally? (Ace Ventura lolz) I haz Ubuntu  Still, I don't have time. But damn, tempting...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Love Ace Ventura  Yeah! It's not like SUPER heavy programs. Mostly coding.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Single core? What do you live on the 1990's? Jk jk LOL.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Well yeah lol  After getting my phone few months ago, I don't use my computer anymore. So I see no reason to upgrade  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nipples.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Nipples.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse








-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Nipples.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Lmao.. Welcome to OT


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Nipples.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Looks like we will have another watt... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Looks like we will have another watt...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Watt reminds me of a random bum you see downtown yelling obscenities at people....

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Watt reminds me of a random bum you see downtown yelling obscenities at people....
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse









But shouting?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> But shouting?

Click to collapse



Huh? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 27, 2011)

Never! Kalashnikitty will rise from his grave and rule the THE WORLD WITH TERROR!!!!!

~Jasecloud4

P.S. And his friend Bazooka Build-a-Bear IS NOT FAR BEHIND!!


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

You guys are so random... Oh look, a squirrel! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Huh?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



i dont know  dw dude


idavid_ said:


> You guys are so random... Oh look, a squirrel!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



http://maax.us

adding some mroe stuffs, but sign up nao  and look at the email you get sent.. if you get sent one after signing up 

but squirrel.. where?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

YAY back on my bonsai ROM!!!!!

YAY for stability!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

Finished my beach. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

The entered email address is already in use... Wtf -.-.I'll try with my other one

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2011)

daylight savings time ends in an hour, which means, less school time, more internet time


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 27, 2011)

010101110110010100100000011000010111001001100101001000000100110001100101011001110110100101101111011011100010000001100110011011110111001000100000011101110110010100100000011000010111001001100101001000000110110101100001011011100111100100101110001000000101011101100101001000000110100001100001011110100010000001100011011011110110110101100101001000000111010001101111001000000111010001100001011010110110010100100000011110010110111101110101001000000110010101110100011001010111001001101110011000010110110000100000010100110100111101010101010011000101001100100001001000010010000100100000011000010110111001100100001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000010011110111011001100001011011000111010001101001011011100110010100101100001000000111011101101000011010010110001101101000011001010111011001100101011100100010000001111001011011110111010100100000011000110110000101101110001000000111000001100001011100100111010000100000011101110110100101110100011010000010000001100101011000010111001101101001011001010111001000101110000011010000101000001101000010100111111001001010011000010111001101100101011000110110110001101111011101010110010000110100

~Jasecloud4


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok, registered  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


>

Click to collapse



Nice 


idavid_ said:


> The entered email address is already in use... Wtf -.-.I'll try with my other one
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Hmm.. wierd..

But you're both Admins 

If you were David, or was that other David


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> Hmm.. wierd..
> ...

Click to collapse



Admins for what???

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

llol Seems i made other david admin.. you'll be one in a sec


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> 010101110110010100100000011000010111001001100101001000000100110001100101011001110110100101101111011011100010000001100110011011110111001000100000011101110110010100100000011000010111001001100101001000000110110101100001011011100111100100101110001000000101011101100101001000000110100001100001011110100010000001100011011011110110110101100101001000000111010001101111001000000111010001100001011010110110010100100000011110010110111101110101001000000110010101110100011001010111001001101110011000010110110000100000010100110100111101010101010011000101001100100001001000010010000100100000011000010110111001100100001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000010011110111011001100001011011000111010001101001011011100110010100101100001000000111011101101000011010010110001101101000011001010111011001100101011100100010000001111001011011110111010100100000011000110110000101101110001000000111000001100001011100100111010000100000011101110110100101110100011010000010000001100101011000010111001101101001011001010111001000101110000011010000101000001101000010100111111001001010011000010111001101100101011000110110110001101111011101010110010000110100
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



0111010101110010001000000110000100100000011001100110000101100111011001110110111101110100


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Admins for what???
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



http://maax.us


lol 

Im bored xD


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> Hmm.. wierd..
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Maxey...SK?!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://maax.us
> 
> 
> lol
> ...

Click to collapse



Me want admin position this time


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

Hmm, ok, wtf? Looks like both Davids are me  But when I tried to register with the first one, it didn't want to accept me? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://maax.us
> 
> 
> lol
> ...

Click to collapse



only old admins should be new admins 

admin me


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey Maxey...SK?!

Click to collapse



nice idea  Needs to be downloaded.. And will need to be downloaded tommorow  Got Battle field 3 going atm  Sorry


davidrules7778 said:


> Me want admin position this time

Click to collapse



You are 

---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> only old admins should be new admins
> 
> admin me

Click to collapse



Done 


5 members.. and 5 admins.. hmmm 

Also.. NO edit fights this time XDXDXD


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 27, 2011)

01001001011101000010000001110100011000010110101101100101011100110010000001101111011011100110010100100000011101000110111100100000011010110110111001101111011101110010000001101111011011100110010100101110


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> nice idea  Needs to be downloaded.. And will need to be downloaded tommorow  Got Battle field 3 going atm  Sorry
> 
> 
> You are
> ...

Click to collapse



remove the admins, only me and dex should be, we know how phpbb works, don't ya think? too much admins may f___ the site


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> nice idea  Needs to be downloaded.. And will need to be downloaded tommorow  Got Battle field 3 going atm  Sorry
> 
> 
> You are
> ...

Click to collapse




Do i have to re-register?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> remove the admins, only me and dex should be, we know how phpbb works, don't ya think? too much admins may f___ the site

Click to collapse



Okay then nice idea... If someone has a special request on why they wanna be admin.. tell me 


davidrules7778 said:


> Do i have to re-register?

Click to collapse



Nope.. But you will be mod now


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Okay then nice idea... If someone has a special request on why they wanna be admin.. tell me
> 
> 
> Nope.. But you will be mod now

Click to collapse



GODDAMIT!!!! 

anyway can u recover my password for me and pm me on here? 

I forgot


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Okay then nice idea... If someone has a special request on why they wanna be admin.. tell me
> 
> 
> Nope.. But you will be mod now

Click to collapse



Nooooooooooo 
I wanna be the admin! Don't delete me!  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> GODDAMIT!!!!
> 
> anyway can u recover my password for me and pm me on here?
> 
> I forgot

Click to collapse



ill try 


idavid_ said:


> Nooooooooooo
> I wanna be the admin! Don't delete me!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Explin why you should stay XD


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> GODDAMIT!!!!
> 
> anyway can u recover my password for me and pm me on here?
> 
> I forgot

Click to collapse



i can give you a new password, and then you change it to whatever you want


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

let hus do it.. I can't get on anymore?!/??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> ill try
> 
> 
> Explin why you should stay XD

Click to collapse



Thanks..

Can i just be an admin to look at what options and just look at how it works.. i promise i won't mess up the site i just want to see what its like.. U can demote me to mod after i take a look around


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> let hus do it.. I can't get on anymore?!/??

Click to collapse



the site is dead Dx


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> ill try
> 
> 
> Explin why you should stay XD

Click to collapse



I can make cookies! And Chuck Norris is my uncle, which automatically means you shouldn't delete me xD 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i can give you a new password, and then you change it to whatever you want

Click to collapse



k do that then...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the site is dead Dx

Click to collapse



i think so 


idavid_ said:


> I can make cookies! And Chuck Norris is my uncle, which automatically means you shouldn't delete me xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



XD Tempttedd 

---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------

its back


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> k do that then...

Click to collapse



which david are you?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> which david are you?

Click to collapse



hookahzorr or hook/\hzorr i forgot..


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Okay then nice idea... If someone has a special request on why they wanna be admin.. tell me
> 
> 
> Nope.. But you will be mod now

Click to collapse



I stay admin so I can administrate my threads.  Plus, I'm going to be learning php too.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hookahzorr or hook/\hzorr i forgot..

Click to collapse



nope you're not there, you need to register again


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I stay admin so I can administrate my threads.  Plus, I'm going to be learning php too.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse





davidrules7778 said:


> Thanks..
> 
> Can i just be an admin to look at what options and just look at how it works.. i promise i won't mess up the site i just want to see what its like.. U can demote me to mod after i take a look around

Click to collapse



Yes&Yes

Lemme sort out iDavid's lil priblem first


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes&Yes
> 
> Lemme sort out iDavid's lil priblem first

Click to collapse



Just do what I said in that thread  So, I can't be the admin?  Meh, I'll talk tomorrow

 Anyways, good night all. I haz school tomorrow and it's too late already.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nope you're not there, you need to register again

Click to collapse



SON of a B*TCH


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

cleared up i think 

Well.. You can be a temp one? as in a couple days / hours 

---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> SON of a B*TCH

Click to collapse



Max		
I_Be_Error
David	
DashHus1	
jasecloud

only members so far


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 27, 2011)

0100100100100000011000010110110100100000011101000110100001100101001000000111001101110100011011110110111001100101001000000111010001101000011001010010000001101101011000010110010001100101001000000111010001101000011001010010000001100010011101010110100101101100011001000110100101101110011001110010000001100011011100100111010101101101011000100110110001100101001011100000110100001010000011010000101001001001001000000110000101101101001000000111010001101000011001010010000001110100011100100110010101100101001000000111010001101000011000010111010000100000011001100110010101101100011011000010000001101001011011100010000001110100011010000110010100100000011101110110111101101111011001000111001100100000011101000110100001100001011101000010000001101110011011110010000001101111011011100110010100100000011010000110010101100001011100100110010000101110000011010000101000001101000010100100100100100000011000110110111101101110011100110111010101101101011001010010000001110100011010000110010100100000011101110110111101110010011011000110010000100000011000010111001001101111011101010110111001100100001000000110110101100101001011100000110100001010000011010000101001000001011100110010000001001001001000000111011101100001011011000110101100100000011101000110100001110010011011110111010101100111011010000010000001110100011010000110010100100000011101100110000101101100011011000110010101111001001000000110111101100110001000000111010001101000011001010010000001110011011010000110000101100100011011110111011100100000011011110110011000100000010001000110010101100001011101000110100000101100001000000100100100100000011001100110010101100001011100100010000001101110011011110010000001100101011101100110100101101100001011000010000001100010011001010110001101100001011101010111001101100101001000000111011101101000011001010110111000100000010010010010000001110011011001010110010100100000011001000110010101100001011101000110100000100000010010010010000001110011011010000110111101101111011101000010000001100001011101000010000001101000011010010110110100100000011101110110100101110100011010000010000001101101011110010010000001010011011000010110100101100111011000010010110100110001001100100010111000001101000010100000110100001010010010010010000001100001011011010010000001001100011001010110011101101001011011110110111000101110000011010000101000001101000010100100100100100000011000010110110100100000010001100110010101110111001011100000110100001010000011010000101001001001001000000110010001101111011011100010011101110100001000000110101101101110011011110111011100100000011101110110100001100001011101000010000001110100011011110010000001100100011011110010111000001101000010100000110100001010010000100110010101101001011011100110011100100000011100100110000101101110011001000110111101101101001000000111001101110101011000110110101101110011001011000010000001100010011101010111010000100000011100110110111100100000011001000110111101100101011100110010000001100010011001010110100101101110011001110010000001101111011100100110010001100101011100100110110001111001001110110010000001101001011101000010000001110011011001010110010101101101011100110010000001110100011010000110000101110100001000000111010001101000011001010111001001100101001000000110100101110011001000000110111001101111001000000110100001100001011100000111000001111001001000000110110101100101011001000110100101110101011011010010111000001101000010100000110100001010010010010010000001110100011010000110100101101110011010110010000001110100011010000110100101110011001000000111000001101111011100110111010000100000011010010111001100100000011011000110111101101110011001110010000001100101011011100110111101110101011001110110100000101100001000000110111101110010001000000110100101110011001000000110100101110100001111110000110100001010000011010000101001001001011101000010000001101001011100110010000001101110011011110111010000101100001000000111001101101111001000000100100100100000011100110110100001100001011011000110110000100000011000110110111101101110011101000110100101101110011101010110010100101110000011010000101000001101000010100101001001100001011001110110010100100000011000010110011101100001011010010110111001110011011101000010000001110100011010000110010100100000011011010110000101100011011010000110100101101110011001010010110000100000011011110111001000100000010011010110000101100011011010000110100101101110011001010010000001100001011001110110000101101001011011100111001101110100001000000111010001101000011001010010000001110010011000010110011101100101001011100000110100001010000011010000101001001001001000000110110001101111011101100110010100100000010010110110000101101100011000010111001101101000011011100110100101101011011010010111010001110100011110010010111000100000010100110110100001100101001000000110110001101111011101100110010101110011001000000110110101100101001011100000110100001010000011010000101001010111011010000111100100100000011001000110111101101110001001110111010000100000011110010110111101110101001000000110110001101111011101100110010100100000010010110110000101101100011000010111001101101000011011100110100101101011011010010111010001110100011110010011111100100000010010010111001100100000011101000110100001100101011100100110010100100000011100110110111101101101011001010111010001101000011010010110111001100111001000000111011101110010011011110110111001100111001000000111011101101001011101000110100000100000011110010110111101110101001111110000110100001010000011010000101001001111011001100010000001100011011011110111010101110010011100110110010100100000011101000110100001100101011100100110010100100000011010010111001100101100001000000111100101101111011101010010011101110110011001010010000001110010011001010110000101100100001000000111010001101000011010010111001100100000011001100110000101110010001000000110100101101110011101000110111100100000011011010111100100100000011100000110111101110011011101000010111000001101000010100000110100001010010011100110111100100000010010010010011101101101001000000110111001101111011101000010000001110100011010010111001001100101011001000010000001101111011001100010000001110100011110010111000001101001011011100110011100100000011110010110010101110100001011100000110100001010000011010000101001001110011011110010000001111001011011110111010100100000011011010110000101111001001000000110111001101111011101000010000001110011011101000110111101110000001000000111001001100101011000010110010001101001011011100110011100101110000011010000101000001101000010100100111001101111001000000111010001101000011010010111001100100000011100000110111101110011011101000010000001101000011000010111001100100000011011100110111100100000011001010110111001100100001011100000110100001010000011010000101001011001011001010111001100100000011110010110111101110101001000000111011101101001011011000110110000100000011001110111001001101111011101110010000001101111011011000110010000100000011100100110010101100001011001000110100101101110011001110010000001110100011010000110100101110011001011100000110100001010000011010000101000100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100100001001000010010000100001101000010100000110100001010010010010010000001101000011000010111010001100101001000000110111101100100011001000010000001101110011101010110110101100010011001010111001001110011001011100010000001001001001000000110100001100001011101000110010100100000011001010111011001100101011011100010000001101110011101010110110101100010011001010111001001110011001011100010000001001001011011100010000001100110011000010110001101110100001000000100100100100000011010000110000101110100011001010010000001101110011101010110110101100010011001010111001001110011001000000110100101101110001000000110011101100101011011100110010101110010011000010110110000101100001000000110001001110101011101000010000001001001001000000110110001101111011101100110010100100000011100000110100001111001011100110110100101100011011100110010111000001101000010100000110100001010010100110111010001101111011100000010000001101100011011110110111101101011011010010110111001100111001000000110000101110100001000000110100101101110011101000110010101110010011011100110010101110100001000000110110101100101011011010110010100100111011100110010111000001101000010100000110100001010010000110110000101110100001001110111001100100000011000010111001001100101001000000110111101100110001000000111010001101000011001010010000001100100011001010111011001101001011011000010111000001101000010100000110100001010010001110110111101100100001000000100001001101100011001010111001101110011001000000100000101101101011001010111001001101001011000110110000100100001000011010000101000001101000010100111111001001010011000010111001101100101011000110110110001101111011101010110010000110100


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

I can help with stuff  If not anything else, I can help with smileys  

Ok, now I'll seriously go to sleep, night

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

> I am the stone the made the building crumble.
> 
> I am the tree that fell in the woods that no one heard.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lolz XD 10.........

---------- Post added at 10:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------




idavid_ said:


> I can help with stuff  If not anything else, I can help with smileys
> 
> Ok, now I'll seriously go to sleep, night
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Good night dude


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I can help with stuff  If not anything else, I can help with smileys
> 
> Ok, now I'll seriously go to sleep, night
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



night dude


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 27, 2011)

NO ONE MAY EVER SLEEP THAT WAS JUST THE FIRST OF MY INSANITY POSTS!!!

My therapist thinks I need at least 200 of those types of posts before I'll be partially cured.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 28, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> NO ONE MAY EVER SLEEP THAT WAS JUST THE FIRST OF MY INSANITY POSTS!!!
> 
> My therapist thinks I need at least 200 of those types of posts before I'll be partially cured.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Your therapist is VERY wrong. You will never be cured.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 28, 2011)

Hiii 

Husam went off I think.. I accidently broke the site.. Reinstled now and copied somethings though and its back 

Whats up dude


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hiii
> 
> Husam went off I think.. I accidently broke the site.. Reinstled now and copied somethings though and its back
> 
> Whats up dude

Click to collapse



Just got done playing SK  Probably gonna work out for a bit, or maybe get my homework done? Lol

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Just got done playing SK  Probably gonna work out for a bit, or maybe get my homework done? Lol
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Sweet  Any new nice armour? 

xD lol Sweet  Im so bored  but too lazy to sleep right now ahaha


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet  Any new nice armour?
> 
> xD lol Sweet  Im so bored  but too lazy to sleep right now ahaha

Click to collapse



Oh yes. Plenty of Halloween giveaways and treats. 

How are you too lazy to sleep?! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Oh yes. Plenty of Halloween giveaways and treats.
> 
> How are you too lazy to sleep?!
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Damn  Imma download asap.. Mrclowns birthday is in 3 days  (4 for you)

I'm not too sure.. but it seems to much effort right now.. somehow..


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Your therapist is VERY wrong. You will never be cured.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



This is all I have to say.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 28, 2011)

I dont know if i understand.. but lol anyway.. he's a 100 y.old virgin  Oh and so's she xD 

---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Oh yes. Plenty of Halloween giveaways and treats.
> 
> How are you too lazy to sleep?!
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



http://www.maax.us/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=3


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 28, 2011)

hola

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 28, 2011)

hey dude


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I dont know if i understand.. but lol anyway.. he's a 100 y.old virgin  Oh and so's she xD
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait...I get a prize? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 28, 2011)

Look what I'm gonna carve into my pumpkin! 







-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Wait...I get a prize?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



cant decide on virtual or real yet.. 

But i gueess  Its a competition.. you won xD lol 

---------- Post added at 01:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 AM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Look what I'm gonna carve into my pumpkin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's so awesome  

---------- Post added at 01:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 AM ----------

Good night I guess guys 

I'll talk tomorrow


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 28, 2011)

Is it wrong to yell "FATTY!" repeatedly and loudly when an anorexic girl walks bye?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> cant decide on virtual or real yet..
> 
> But i gueess  Its a competition.. you won xD lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Either or would be good with me.  Yeah I drew it earlier today. I hope it looks as good on a pumpkin  Goodnight man! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hiii
> 
> Husam went off I think.. I accidently broke the site.. Reinstled now and copied somethings though and its back
> 
> Whats up dude

Click to collapse



im just video chatting with some friends online sry to leave like that, i wanted to tell you bye


----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> The prodigal son is back I see
> good...you people have more drama than that crazy missing in action Llama
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nah, im only back in this thread


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 28, 2011)

I feel like i'm running ics... I've ran an sdk port and I've almost hit it spot on.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 28, 2011)

Dead thread is dead

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 28, 2011)

I just had a dream that my girlfriend got pregnant.  
-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 28, 2011)

Nightmare or dream bro? 


'Morning


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 28, 2011)

wtf Canada???!!! Snow

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> wtf Canada???!!! Snow
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



<--- food poisoning, headache, fever, diarrhea, nausea. T.T


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> wtf Canada???!!! Snow
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Don't worry, I'll be getting that soon...x6.  Morning guys. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> <--- food poisoning, headache, fever, diarrhea, nausea. T.T

Click to collapse



That's unfortunate man, I hope you feel better soon. 

By the way, has anyone read the manga series Elfen Lied? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> <--- food poisoning, headache, fever, diarrhea, nausea. T.T

Click to collapse



You win... what did you eat? Blowfish?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Don't worry, I'll be getting that soon...x6.  Morning guys.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



but it's way to soon. You know what I'm sayin

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> but it's way to soon. You know what I'm sayin
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeah, mother nature is being a b!tch. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's unfortunate man, I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> By the way, has anyone read the manga series Elfen Lied?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



It sucks. Big time.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It sucks. Big time.

Click to collapse



Which one sucks? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 28, 2011)

I thought canada was like.. Always / mostly snowy?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I thought canada was like.. Always / mostly snowy?

Click to collapse



Wrong 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Which one sucks?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Both my sickness and Elfen Lied.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Wrong
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



My bad 

'Morning 

Something is up with my phone.. its extremley hot and will last about 5s econds before freezing


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> My bad
> 
> 'Morning
> 
> Something is up with my phone.. its extremley hot and will last about 5s econds before freezing

Click to collapse



that's because of too much internet was given to you... anyway 5 seconds???


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 28, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> that's because of too much internet was given to you... anyway 5 seconds???

Click to collapse



Yeah seconds and lol  Working now, I think it may have had something to do with me starving it from volts


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 28, 2011)

> It's a tit bit nipply outside

Click to collapse



you got that right


----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2011)

good afternoon


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 28, 2011)

Happy Easter!

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Happy Easter!
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Merry Christmas


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 28, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Archer (Oct 28, 2011)

Kung Hei Fat Choy!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Happy Hanukkah 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I thought canada was like.. Always / mostly snowy?

Click to collapse



and we all live in igloos, right?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Happy Hanukkah
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Eid Mobarak


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 28, 2011)

Archer said:


> Kung Hei Fat Choy!

Click to collapse



Happy Cantonese day! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Eid Mobarak

Click to collapse



Happy er... umm... maple syrup day?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Happy er... umm... maple syrup day?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I've always wondered, how come when we saw a pic of you cooking bacon it wasn't that Canadian bacon BS? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Happy er... umm... maple syrup day?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



happy captain obvious day


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I've always wondered, how come when we saw a pic of you cooking bacon it wasn't that Canadian bacon BS?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



umm, cuz bacon bacon is better

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2011)

guys, if I buy a dumb phone will I still be welcomed here?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> umm, cuz bacon bacon is better
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



This is why you're awesome DD.

@Husam, of course.  Just try to get a smartphone eventually eh? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 28, 2011)

hi guys 

waiting for my sims 3 to load... IT'S FREAKING LONG!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2011)

lol will do, I have some extra money to buy new shoes, but f*** them who needs shoes when you can get a new phone 

I may get an old android phone however maybe xperia mini, im checking online for prices


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 28, 2011)

@error, ahh yeea, thanks dude.
@hus, yup, but you have to root the dumbphone first
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 28, 2011)

Ahhhh don't you love it when it just falls away clean and wiping isn't even necessary (still do tho) 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 28, 2011)

Happy Porn Stars have STD's Day!

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 28, 2011)

G1?  Can't get much older 

But if I was you, buy used  some Desire Zs are going for less than 150gbp good luck on whatever you eventually get  


husam666 said:


> lol will do, I have some extra money to buy new shoes, but f*** them who needs shoes when you can get a new phone
> 
> I may get an old android phone however maybe xperia mini, im checking online for prices

Click to collapse



Also lmao jase 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 28, 2011)

Anyone else think that that spirikik guy or whatever is orange assassin? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Anyone else think that that spirikik guy or whatever is orange assassin?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



I don't know, oa never had isheep tendencies that I can remember. 
Also hard at work on my shufflebot 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I don't know, oa never had isheep tendencies that I can remember.
> Also hard at work on my shufflebot
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Shufflebot? 

No, you're right. But he was a retarded troll as well with anger issues.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Shufflebot?
> 
> No, you're right. But he was a retarded troll as well with anger issues.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse




hi again


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hi again

Click to collapse



Eww lol So that's what DD is being for Halloween? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Eww lol So that's what DD is being for Halloween?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Yep 

 Pics so far dd? 

(Helmet only please


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yep
> 
> Pics so far dd?
> 
> (Helmet only please

Click to collapse



Isn't it a little too cold to be wearing that...? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Anyone else think that that spirikik guy or whatever is orange assassin?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Nah, I don't think so. He doesn't sound as noobish, he uses proper grammar, doesn't have Xperia X8...
Edit: ok, I was wrong with the grammar part lolz

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi David. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 28, 2011)

I havent seen him.. I dont think 

edit: Found Nvm  also Hi 


edit2.. i dont think he is  He was talking about AT&T , OA wasn't from the us? and



> Yes I love my Infuse

Click to collapse


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi  School's out for 1 week!!!   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qga5eONXU_4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2011)

I have strep throat.  
Sparky ended up making my bird toy deliveries.... Anyone wanna run a cab co for a week or two??

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have strep throat.
> Sparky ended up making my bird toy deliveries.... Anyone wanna run a cab co for a week or two??
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



I would, but i live half way across the globe  

hey bd 
get well soon


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I would, but i live half way across the globe
> 
> hey bd
> get well soon

Click to collapse



Take Pipsqueak Air??!! For free! First class all the way... 

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yep
> 
> Pics so far dd?
> 
> (Helmet only please

Click to collapse



cmon max, couldnt you have at least posted party rock anthem?lol
and aight, gimme a few mins


----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Take Pipsqueak Air??!! For free! First class all the way...
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



cool, just book me in and i'll be there asap


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 28, 2011)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31162924/IMG_20111028_133323.jpg
Teh ShuffleBot half done.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> cool, just book me in and i'll be there asap

Click to collapse



You have a reservation for.... now. Go outside.

The Bird is the Word


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 28, 2011)

It's going to rain here. Again. For the 30th day in a row. I feel like I'm in monsoon season.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 28, 2011)

Heyeeyyy 

Image just then failed 

---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMm:yMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMN-hMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMo `yMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMh   -NMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMNmNmmNNdNNdNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNo`   hMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMM//NMNshd`hd+NMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMdo`   .hMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMd hMMmhmd`hd NMMMMMMMMMMMMmoo+/::-     .sNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMM//mMd hd`yd mMMMMMMMMMMMMmo-      `-odMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMNmdmmMNmNNmNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNdhdmNNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMNmNNMMMMMMMmMNNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmMMMM
MMM.yNomMMMMMN+Ny`MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmsNMMMMMMMMMMdoNMMM
MMM+..+mh`hdhy mh Ms N.oN.+d-ys`y+-msos.m+.hN-hs+m:/syo.NMMM
MMNsNd.yMy.yMd Nh Mh M-oM-+M-+y.dy`do+o`do.mm`my-m/+MMs.NMMM
MMMdmddMMMdMMdymdymNymhhM-+hhNy.yydMdhNyNNhmMddhNNhhNMhyNMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNshMMMdsdMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Heyeeyyy
> 
> Image just then failed
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you see my shufflebot head?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 28, 2011)

What the hell is that Maxey? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 28, 2011)

Um... I'm confused 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm guessing a image fail

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 28, 2011)

Hmmm...seems like a mental issue to me DD.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 28, 2011)

Damn, I want to play pinball  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 28, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Damn, I want to play pinball
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Get a pinball machine then eh? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Get a pinball machine then eh?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Good idea. But I'll stay with Android apps for now  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 28, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Good idea. But I'll stay with Android apps for now
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Android pin ball machine! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Android pin ball machine!
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse









It's awesome 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 28, 2011)

Meh. I'm bored, so good night 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Did you see my shufflebot head?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse


 I didn't! Ill look 


I_am_Error said:


> What the hell is that Maxey?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Supposed to be mafia logo 


I_am_Error said:


> Get a pinball machine then eh?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



I has a real full sized one  


idavid_ said:


> Meh. I'm bored, so good night
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Night dude


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31162924/IMG_20111028_133323.jpg
> Teh ShuffleBot half done.

Click to collapse



There ya go Max. Saved you the effort of looking

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> There ya go Max. Saved you the effort of looking
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



cheers 


Lmfao ! (Pun intended ) That's epic


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 29, 2011)

I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH, I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH.

My Manifesto,

~Jasecloud4


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 29, 2011)

Evening 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 29, 2011)

eVeNiNG COMNRADE! I AM writing you this FROM THE GREAT NATION OF SOUTH UGANDA.

ALLOW ME TO INTRODUCE MYSELF:

I AM HASHID RAFA, BANKER, AND HEAIR APPARENT TO THE ESTATE OF LANDOWNER OIL BAROON RAMADAN BUMI'BHO.

I HAVE SELECTED YOU FOR YOUR CHARACTER BACKROUND WHICH IS MOST GOOD MORALLY, AND SHOWS YOUR UPSTANDING GOODNESS. GREAT MISTER RAMADAN DIED BEFORE MAKING HEIR APPARENT. SO I AM CHOOSING YOU TO RECEIVE HIS ESTATE OF 55 MILLION IRAQI PESOS. IN ORDER TO PROCESS THIS THOUGH I NEED YOU TO WIRE ME $1200 USD TO AN ACCOUNT SO THAT I MAY APPEASE HIS FAMILY IN DEATH.

PLEASE SEND ME YOUR INFORMATION INCLUDING BANK ACCOUNT AND ROUTING NUMBER SO THAT YOU CAN RECIEVE YOUR MONEYS AND HIS LAST WILL BE FULFILLED PEACEFULLY.

HUMBLE SERVANT OF GOD MR HASHID RAFA

~JASECLOUD4

LOL...wonder if people actually fall for this type of crap.


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 29, 2011)

Acting Audition

 The lines below are unisex and can be interpreted in multiple ways. It can be in an underground clinic, or discovering superpowers, or simply going through a divorce or in even at war. Use your imagination to play out the part, what actions to do to suit your story, with creativity, emotion and character. Use your own props or costume if any.

Somewhere in a dark room…

A: What is happening to me? I am not used to this. What should I do? What should I do? How long has it been? 2 hours?

(B knocks door.) 

A: Who’s there?!
B: It’s me open up.

(B walks in and A jumps up and hugs B)

B: Hold on. Don’t get over excited.
A: You have no idea how long I have been waiting for you.

B: Just sit over there and we will talk it out.

A: I have been bearing with this pain for so long. I do not know who to talk to or what to do even…Please, I need you.

B: I have been searching for you all this while too. But they keep finding ways to stop me. It is real hard to even come here.

A: I am scared. I really do not know what is happening to me. (Cries)

B: You are making me worried too. I thought you were gone. I search up and down for you. How many nights and days have passed without a single sight of you? I have no idea how you are doing or what you are up too. Until I suddenly receive a phone call form you. Who do you think you are?!

A: I am sorry. Please give me one more chance.

B: I don’t know….

A: I heard something….did you lead them here?

B: No! No way will I betray you. You don’t seem to know me well enough.

A: I am sorry….there’s just a lot in my head right now. It’s confusing. Arrrghhhh!!!!! Arrrggghhh!!!!! I cannot take it anymore.

B: Stop it! Come let us hurry. They are coming. We need to leave now.

A and B left hurriedly leaving all their belongings behind.


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 29, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> LULWUT?
> 
> The voices in my head told me to....

Click to collapse



Auditions for church Easter play. Yes, my director is nuts.


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Auditions for church Easter play. Yes, my director is nuts.

Click to collapse



your director's name's nuts?


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 29, 2011)

Trying to push my vocal chords to sing David Cook's Permanent. It's a losing battle so far.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 29, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> your director's name's nuts?

Click to collapse



Thats captain nuts to you

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 29, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> your director's name's nuts?

Click to collapse



As if calling him that will make him tone down the crazy.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> cheers
> 
> 
> Lmfao ! (Pun intended ) That's epic

Click to collapse



Thanks dude. It only took me like 4 hour's lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Thanks dude. It only took me like 4 hour's lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Gonna sing either one of these:

5. Permanent by David Cook

6. The Reason by Hoobastank

7. Blind by Lifehouse


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Gonna sing either one of these:
> 
> 5. Permanent by David Cook
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like The Reason  good song.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 29, 2011)

Looking for an EASY song to sing, not a good song, coz all three are good in their own ways.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Looking for an EASY song to sing, not a good song, coz all three are good in their own ways.

Click to collapse



Lazy American philosophies is what this is! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lazy American philosophies is what this is!
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Nah, I can't reach the vocals of Permanent, and I can't hit the high notes in Reason (when he repeats "The reason is you" three times). 

All songs seem to challenge me vocally.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nah, I can't reach the vocals of Permanent, and I can't hit the high notes in Reason (when he repeats "The reason is you" three times).
> 
> All songs seem to challenge me vocally.

Click to collapse



Then challenge yourself. Work hard, strenuous, and push yourself.  

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 29, 2011)

Well, they are beyond my vocal range, but... I'll keep trying until tonight


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, they are beyond my vocal range, but... I'll keep trying until tonight

Click to collapse



Well, it could always have some Wabi-Sabi 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 29, 2011)

no thanks... just realized i suck at all three songs :\


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> no thanks... just realized i suck at all three songs :\

Click to collapse



Playback? Seriously though, are you gonna sing it even if you suck? Lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Playback? Seriously though, are you gonna sing it even if you suck? Lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



I have to. Either that or chicken out of the auditions... although I have a feeling that they will still let me act as some irrelevant character anyway


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I have to. Either that or chicken out of the auditions... although I have a feeling that they will still let me act as some irrelevant character anyway

Click to collapse



Then good luck  I was forced to sing on our school few years ago and it wasn't so bad. Even if I sucked lol 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Then good luck  I was forced to sing on our school few years ago and it wasn't so bad. Even if I sucked lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Not worried about that. I acknowledge the suckiness of my voice... Just trying to find one where I won't crash and burn too much.


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 29, 2011)

FML. These kind of threads are the reason I hate noobs

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1324012 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> FML. These kind of threads are the reason I hate noobs
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1324012
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



At least it's not in developement...

Wait, he can't post in dev... :\


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> At least it's not in developement...
> 
> Wait, he can't post in dev... :\

Click to collapse



It's not like there is a sticky in development explaining just that, no, he had to open a new thread  And this happens very often, but I usually just ignore these kind of threads. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 29, 2011)

I just made a sarcastic reply... let's see if I get banned

---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 PM ----------


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 29, 2011)

Such a noob, I also replied 

Hi


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 29, 2011)

som1 halp root ma nokia 1100 plz halp cnt post in dev


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm feeling very noobish today lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> som1 halp root ma nokia 1100 plz halp cnt post in dev

Click to collapse



wot iz roooot?!?!?! 'splain plzzz


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> wot iz roooot?!?!?! 'splain plzzz

Click to collapse



idk but every1 haz it & i wnt it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 29, 2011)

How duz I steel thres?!? I wnt it 2222!

lulz


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 29, 2011)

Lulz indeed xD Ohai Max, I didn't see you  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 29, 2011)

xD Hey dude   I replied in tha noobs thread


----------



## husam666 (Oct 29, 2011)

afternioon


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 29, 2011)

mornin

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 29, 2011)

First snowfall today. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> First snowfall today.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Your happy about that?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> First snowfall today.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Lol it's sunny after weeks of bad weather here  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Your happy about that?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I love the snow. Mainly cause we have 4 4x4's, and it makes it a lotta fun off road

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I love the snow. Mainly cause we have 4 4x4's, and it makes it a lotta fun off road
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Haha, yeah, we have a couple quads that make snow fun to

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, yeah, we have a couple quads that make snow fun to
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Im talking about trucks. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Im talking about trucks.

Click to collapse



Trucks, real men drive 1967 Mini Coopers through the snow.

~Jasecloud4

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Im talking about trucks.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Teh all have 4 wheels

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 29, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Trucks, real men drive 1967 Mini Coopers through the snow.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Real men put ice around their balls and complain about the heat.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Real men put ice around their balls and complain about the heat.

Click to collapse



You forgot to clarify that its dry ice. 

~Jasecloud4

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 29, 2011)

epic shufflebot costume is epic!!!!! 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 29, 2011)

Lmao! Nice dude. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> epic shufflebot costume is epic!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Lmfao! (pun intended) That's awesome, dude  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks guys I spent to much time and money, so I had to make sure it was awesome! lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 29, 2011)

And yes... they are girls pants.lmfao.ayayayaaaaa 
I couldn't find anything like that in the guys section
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 29, 2011)

David.. Ive already used that one  but hahahha  awesome dude xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> David.. Ive already used that one  but hahahha  awesome dude xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



haha, cuz it's the first thing that pops into anyone's head and thanks max

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 29, 2011)

Aha good point and ;D party tonight?  xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Aha good point and ;D party tonight?  xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



damn straight. I made the mouth big enough to drink straight from the bottle

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 29, 2011)

Now thats thinking  xD lmao  b 





deliriousDroid said:


> damn straight. I made the mouth big enough to drink straight from the bottle
> 
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Now thats thinking  xD lmao  b
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Why does my phone keep saying GPS disabled, please enable?
And ima thinker
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 29, 2011)

Maps or something open 


deliriousDroid said:


> Why does my phone keep saying GPS disabled, please enable?
> And ima thinker
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse








The 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 29, 2011)

(dog im looking after lol  )

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 29, 2011)

back from a gig, I can't believe that the jordanian intelligence stopped a metal banned just because they were awesome -__-

metal is banned in jordan my ass


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> back from a gig, I can't believe that the jordanian intelligence stopped a metal banned just because they were awesome -__-
> 
> metal is banned in jordan my ass

Click to collapse



Unlucky 


Also.. The dog is sleep barking kind of.. Is that normal ? Lol


Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Unlucky
> 
> 
> Also.. The dog is sleep barking kind of.. Is that normal ? Lol
> ...

Click to collapse



what do i look like a vet? 

also hey max, how is the site going, too lazy to check it out


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Maps or something open
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah... maps and speedometer oops

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what do i look like a vet?
> 
> also hey max, how is the site going, too lazy to check it out

Click to collapse



-___- XD 


http://maax.us

Not bad, but you just reminded me about it


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey dude, is that new thread on your site spam or not? If so, we already have 2 spammers :/ 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Oct 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> -___- XD
> 
> 
> http://maax.us
> ...

Click to collapse



hey max, i keep getting this everytime i try to see my latest PM, the one you said sooory:

```
General Error
SQL ERROR [ mysql4 ]

Table 'maaxus1_phpb2.phpbb_flags' doesn't exist [1146]

SQL

SELECT flag_id, flag_name, flag_image FROM phpbb_flags ORDER BY flag_id

BACKTRACE

FILE: includes/db/mysql.php
LINE: 175
CALL: dbal->sql_error()

FILE: includes/functions_flag.php
LINE: 38
CALL: dbal_mysql->sql_query()

FILE: includes/ucp/ucp_pm_viewmessage.php
LINE: 195
CALL: get_user_flag()

FILE: includes/ucp/ucp_pm.php
LINE: 393
CALL: view_message()

FILE: includes/functions_module.php
LINE: 507
CALL: ucp_pm->main()

FILE: ucp.php
LINE: 327
CALL: p_master->load_active()
```


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 29, 2011)

Hmm cheers, I just checked I get it for all of em too, I may have not copied over the previous messages, I sent you a new PM, see if it till happens


----------



## husam666 (Oct 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hmm cheers, I just checked I get it for all of em too, I may have not copied over the previous messages, I sent you a new PM, see if it till happens

Click to collapse



nothing in my inbox :/


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 29, 2011)

Borked  ill try fix soon 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Borked  ill try fix soon
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



alright dude, just cheer up


----------



## husam666 (Oct 30, 2011)

2nd page afternoon bump


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi... Bye 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> hi... Bye
> 
> sent from my htc sensation z710e

Click to collapse



you lost the game!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 30, 2011)

Ahahahahaha... I botched the singing part, but nailed the acting.

We did an accent thing, and my partner was epic


----------



## husam666 (Oct 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ahahahahaha... I botched the singing part, but nailed the acting.
> 
> We did an accent thing, and my partner was epic

Click to collapse



sounds good 

what's up dave? it's been a while


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 30, 2011)

Playing BF3 now 

Enjoying it immensely, although the depiction of Iran=Evil is not fair for nice peeps.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Playing BF3 now
> 
> Enjoying it immensely, although the depiction of Iran=Evil is not fair for nice peeps.

Click to collapse



it's the media dude, it's why more than half of the world hates arabs and muslims...


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 30, 2011)

Well, I pity Muslims. Pork is awesome. 

And now I've gotta sleep 

Good night


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2011)

Night sakai,

Bump 


Also 







Just had to call an ambulance for someone whilst coming home D:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

---------- Post added at 05:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------




sakai4eva said:


> Playing BF3 now
> 
> Enjoying it immensely, although the depiction of Iran=Evil is not fair for nice peeps.

Click to collapse



Epic game is epic, How far have you got to? I'm in the house where the russians are atm, Love to Snipe on this game...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Night sakai,
> 
> Bump
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ithought it was 911 world wide. And what happened 
Also soo ****ing haggard. Uggg
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Night sakai,
> 
> Bump
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whats up maz

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi dude  The thread livees! Aching.. and in pain.. After being told do do a bnch of crazy sh# and doing it  lol xD  


You ?


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ithought it was 911 world wide. And what happened
> Also soo ****ing haggard. Uggg
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



It's 112 here. Looks like every country is different  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hi dude  The thread livees! Aching.. and in pain.. After being told do do a bnch of crazy sh# and doing it  lol xD
> 
> 
> You ?

Click to collapse



Sick.  still doing dumb sh!t

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 30, 2011)

Look at the time in the notification bar and then the time of post. Time travelers!!! :O 






Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ithought it was 911 world wide. And what happened
> Also soo ****ing haggard. Uggg
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



xD Typical American/Canadian 

lol naa  Each country is different, I know Australia is 000 




> Sick.  still doing dumb sh!t

Click to collapse



You mean your'e sick.. or the dumb sh#? 


@David  How xD


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 30, 2011)

The clock moved for 1 hour today and looks like Tapatalk didn't get it yet  That's it 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Typical American/Canadian
> 
> lol naa  Each country is different, I know Australia is 000
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im doing both.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> The clock moved for 1 hour today and looks like Tapatalk didn't get it yet  That's it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



I see   lol xD


watt9493 said:


> Im doing both.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Ah lol  Sweet & unlucky


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Miss me g*ys?

Click to collapse



I hope the asterisk is replacing a u


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, yes, it is.

Click to collapse



XD Good 


Hi dude  What's up, How is ya, Long time no post ;D xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Not much. Just living in my ****** country, barely. Yeah, about that, someone owes me an apology, hasn't gotten one yet, but I decided to post, honestly, I missed you guys.

Click to collapse



It'll get better dude , Dw 

If it's me, (But i think i did ) Sorry 

Also


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 30, 2011)

Long time no see Milad  Ohai

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, its not you Max, but thanks!
> 
> I don't think it'llget any better any time soon. It just gets worse and worse by each second. Seriously, I can't live on this country anymore. Sorry for this rant.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anytime 


Damn, Unlucky dude.. 

And is the Nokia the one on the right in this photo?







If so, 100% nokia, that thing looks great 

Otherwise one of the HTC's


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't see the picture, (internet filtering, fffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuu-) but it's the one that doesn't look like N9.
> 
> Scratch Acer Allegro, Acer is hard to find here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah Damn, It was the N9 I pulled up I think  and another one 

Hm.. Maybe the Lumia or Trophy, I prefer the look of the trophy to Radar But Using heaphones, quality from the speakers doesn't matter much to me


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Dunno, maybe I bought Trophy. Gotta wait till Lumia comes out, and compare prices. Who knows maybe it was cheaper than Radar. And that free life time navigation sounds sweet.
> 
> Trophy is so cheap I can buy one now. I really wanna change this goddamn Desire, seriously pissing me off. All ROMs are buggy, even CM7, and because of internet filtering I can't download most of the new ROMs! Many developers link to multi upload. . It's too slow too. Windows Phone is way faster in similar HW.

Click to collapse



Fair enough  HD2? And think about it, Will perform very similar to all WP7 phones out there, but you have the choice of WM6, WP7, Android (Incase you ever feel like checking out ICS or someother ) and then ubuntu 

But if not fair enough  Also cheap second hand


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey, I'm not leaving Android, I have my Acer Iconia Tab A500! Don't worry about ICS, I'll get it. .
> HD2 is quite old, and hard to find. And I don't buy electronic stuff second hand, specially cellphones.
> Hm, how about HD7? The kick stand is pretty sweet. Too expensive though.

Click to collapse



Oh good! xD 

Hmm, Okay then dude, That's fair enough 

But yeah HD7 is nice 

But here it's only £40 more than the cheapest trophy I found? The other trophy is £40 on top if the HD7, How much more there? 

---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:17 PM ----------

You know my dream phone? G1 (Re-reading this I noticed the pun with the word dream, unintended but lol ), Wanted it ever since release date, but by the time I could afford a new phone, the Hero was out, and was faster, With Sense,  but ifI could find a good priced G1 I'd by it straight away, Awesomness describes that phone 

If anyone cares that is  Bored and thinking aloud 

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1325910

Wow cheap, That's just a lil more than all these G1's im looking through


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 30, 2011)

Teh pumpkin. Decided to do this instead of Android 

















Plus, this'll scare those candy loving little kids more..trying to take my candy >:[

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2011)

Awesome 

I like how you did the first pic... Look evil! XD


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awesome
> 
> I like how you did the first pic... Look evil! XD

Click to collapse



Yus! This took me such a short amount of time.  I like the second one, I don't know why... 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2011)

@Milad! Quick! Quick! HD7 $200 it may be used but that's is soo cheap! I need another job.. I'd buy soo many phones!  lmao xD

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1324729


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey mistake. That is the creepiest pumpkin I've ever seen

Click to collapse



Don't be afraid of him...he just wants a hug 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> HD7 is over 100$ more expensive than Trophy here. That's a lot for me. I Don't like Trophy!
> 
> Seriously dude? G1? But you already got a G2!
> 
> I want the Lumia 710!!1!!eleven!!111one! I just hope it's cheap when released!

Click to collapse



Ahh okay  And fair enough, No pooint buying something you dont like 

And yep G1, A borked G2 btw 

@dev, Looks like an ice demon the second xD


----------



## husam666 (Oct 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Anytime
> 
> 
> Damn, Unlucky dude..
> ...

Click to collapse



it looks like a giant ipod nano touch


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Son, I'm disappointed. First, It's T-Mobile, second, how do you expected me to buy it?

Click to collapse



1) We're on xda, That should not stop you! There are no limits! 

2) Paypal xD


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 30, 2011)

So what do you guys think? Think it'll scare away all the evil kids?  

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it looks like a giant ipod nano touch

Click to collapse



I think it is 


I_am_Error said:


> Don't be afraid of him...he just wants a hug
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Hahahahhahahaha xD 

---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1325247

*crys* I missed this deal, *crys* £80 cheaper than anyother I can find :'(


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey Husam.
> 
> PayPal don't support Iran, and I don't want to mod my future WP7 device, wanna use it pure stock, just don't wanna spend any time on it.

Click to collapse



Awh damn , Iran is in Bf3  Sorry I accidently blew some of it up 


ahh okay


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, I gotta get that game! You know that game is illegal here, owning it is a crime!
> 
> A few friends of one of my friends are downloading it, gonna get it when finished. Also, how you liking Tehran?
> 
> My tablet got only 11% battery left... damn...

Click to collapse



Phahaha sorry but lmao.. XD  

And Is that the city? I didnt pay to much of the details, it's a good game though  The bass... on the guns.. is aweome 

And damn


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yup, that's where I live. I watched a video of the gameplay on YouTube, graphics seemed awesome! How many basijis have you killed?
> 
> Don't worry hooked it up.

Click to collapse



Oh wow sweeet  I always wanted a game where I live   & they are  Also Alot  

Oh sweet  butbrb


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2011)

Back, Night dude 

Also just reread dds question a couple pages back sorry for missing, somebody was having a fit in thr back of someones car D: 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, I gotta get that game! You know that game is illegal here, owning it is a crime!
> 
> A few friends of one of my friends are downloading it, gonna get it when finished. Also, how you liking Tehran?

Click to collapse



Owning BF3 is a crime? That's horrible. How many other games are crimes?

~Jasecloud4

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Actually that's pretty normal here.
> It's illegal cause of the Iran missions. E.g. MW2 wasn't illegal, and so MW3 won't be.
> 
> Also Max, you know what's great about buying that Nokia? Nokia is the only phone manufacturer that officially supports Iran.

Click to collapse



Oh sweet  also i know that gta is banned in Japan  i think it was Japan 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 30, 2011)

ohai
Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Back, Night dude
> 
> Also just reread dds question a couple pages back sorry for missing, somebody was having a fit in thr back of someones car D:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Thanks, and wow, that sucks man.
Sooo.... depressing day was depressing. Ima single man again
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Thanks, and wow, that sucks man.
> Sooo.... depressing day was depressing. Ima single man again
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I'm sorry DD 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks dude, but I shall live we are still good friends. But I think it mayy have contributed to my massive thirst for Bourbon last night.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 31, 2011)

<- Broke until bonus kicks in. Also, I need to study.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> <- Broke until bonus kicks in. Also, I need to study.

Click to collapse



Unlucky, how did that happen?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Unlucky, how did that happen?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



How else? I overspent more than a little. 

I celebrated my sister's birthday twice, and bought an SGS2 so I can give her my HTC Desire. 

Travelled out of state twice in a week when my grandmother was sick/buried, and I drove, so that takes a hit too. 

Anyway, read the hiatus thread in OT, coz I might need to go away for a while.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> How else? I overspent more than a little.
> 
> I celebrated my sister's birthday twice, and bought an SGS2 so I can give her my HTC Desire.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao, I thought you where referring to the knife when you said broke. 
And my phone is being a little ***** and not letting me browse ot section right now. Post a link?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lmao, I thought you where referring to the knife when you said broke.
> And my phone is being a little ***** and not letting me browse ot section right now. Post a link?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Nah, it's not important 

GTG now. Work :\


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nah, it's not important
> 
> GTG now. Work :\

Click to collapse



Screw work.







-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 31, 2011)

Morning guys!


My kaiser still rocks


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning guys!
> 
> 
> My kaiser still rocks

Click to collapse



Hey Dex.  Guess who decided to replay portal? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey..... tired as f*ck.

Click to collapse



Hey Milad, what brings you back to this neck of the neighborhood? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 31, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey Dex.  Guess who decided to replay portal?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Hey err 

what do you mean with that? 

edit: hey milad! guess you're back?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey err
> 
> what do you mean with that?

Click to collapse



I mean, err...have you ever played portal Dex?  Also, how's the Java coming along? (Don't think I forgot )

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 31, 2011)

hi guys, and good night 

also how can i join the mafia?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 31, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> hi guys, and good night
> 
> also how can i join the mafia?

Click to collapse



You join by being approved by the other members 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 31, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You join by being approved by the other members
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



seriously?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 31, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> seriously?

Click to collapse



My vote is pending...

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> My vote is pending...
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



wow thanks


VOTE

for me!!!!!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 31, 2011)

As I walk through the valley of the shadow of Death, I will fear no evil. For I am Death, and this is my valley.

~Jasecloud4

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 31, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> wow thanks
> 
> 
> VOTE
> ...

Click to collapse



Gimme a reason to

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Gimme a reason to
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



i can thank you using the button.

and i did, DOUBLE TIME


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 31, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> i can thank you using the button.
> 
> and i did, DOUBLE TIME

Click to collapse



buying votes? Typical campaign strategy
Now you need to make a whole bunch of promises you won't keep
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> buying votes? Typical campaign strategy
> Now you need to make a whole bunch of promises you won't keep

Click to collapse



promises? i don't have time for promises. Why do I want to promise? In fact i'm bored because of typing the word "promise" 4 times. I promise i won't do that again.

damn, i typed it 5 times


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2011)

sup familia


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 31, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> promises? i don't have time for promises. Why do I want to promise? In fact i'm bored because of typing the word "promise" 4 times. I promise i won't do that again.
> 
> damn, i typed it 5 times

Click to collapse



Actually you typed promises twice and promise thrice. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sup familia

Click to collapse



It's foggy outside!

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's foggy outside!
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



really? cuz the title says It's a tit bit nipply outside.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> really? cuz the title says It's a tit bit nipply outside.

Click to collapse



Teh title is wrong

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Teh title is wrong
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



holy sh!+


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 31, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I mean, err...have you ever played portal Dex?  Also, how's the Java coming along? (Don't think I forgot )
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Never actually... i though you were talking about the xda portal  BTW im into a java class right now... im about to kill the teacher...
Didnt have much timeto study and do your "homework" though  
Also @milad: glad to have you back  


My kaiser still rocks


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> holy sh!+

Click to collapse



Indeed. So what's happenin in your neck of the woods?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 31, 2011)

waiting...

...to sleep

otherwise i would just use my 23/7 computer to post some crap in xda and play Dead Island **pirated BLACKBOX version**


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 31, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> waiting...
> 
> ...to sleep
> 
> otherwise i would just use my 23/7 computer to post some crap in xda and play Dead Island **pirated BLACKBOX version**

Click to collapse



What time is it there? Oh, and I have been meaning to ask, how old are you?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> What time is it there? Oh, and I have been meaning to ask, how old are you?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



9 pm. why do you want to know?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 31, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> 9 pm. why do you want to know?

Click to collapse



To get to know you. If you haven't noticed we all know eachother pretty well in the family. And if you are gunna hang out here, we might as well know eachother

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> To get to know you. If you haven't noticed we all know eachother pretty well in the family. And if you are gunna hang out here, we might as well know eachother
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



near 14 in january

you might say 14-less


----------



## Archer (Oct 31, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> near 14 in january
> 
> you might say 14-less

Click to collapse



Or           13


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 31, 2011)

Archer said:


> Or           13

Click to collapse



i prefer 14-less

i suppose i can end my day... because its 10 pm and very la-IT'S 10 ALREADY??!!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2011)

Antibiotics make me tired.
Hi.
Sparky says hi.

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## Archer (Oct 31, 2011)

Afternoon BD


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Teh title is wrong
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



The title is NEVER wrong! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 31, 2011)

Btw, hello everyone! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Archer (Oct 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> John why did you change your username?

Click to collapse



I've got some software coming out soon under the name Archer, so I thought it made sense to change my name on here so people know it's mine, if needed.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 31, 2011)

Archer said:


> I've got some software coming out soon under the name Archer, so I thought it made sense to change my name on here so people know it's mine, if needed.

Click to collapse









-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey sorry forgot to say hi.
> 
> Guys, I have a problem. Every time I see a cat I must go pet it.

Click to collapse



That's not a problem....most guys go to pet cats when they seem them Milad, the problem is only existent if there is another more serious cat in your life 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Archer (Oct 31, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


>

Click to collapse



http://software.johnmolyneux.co.uk


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 31, 2011)

Archer said:


> http://software.johnmolyneux.co.uk

Click to collapse








Looks interesting...make sure you shoot me some betas to test 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I see what you did there.... I meant cat as in the cute furry animal.
> ...Not slang for ******.

Click to collapse



....






-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What software is that? What platform is it for?

Click to collapse



Android. Didn't you see him in the bottom corner? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Archer (Oct 31, 2011)

It's a backup app, but with a difference.  Can't go into detail as there's nothing like it out there and I don't want my idea pinched.

It's going into beta in about 3 or 4 weeks, all being well, so I'll be looking for testers on here.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 31, 2011)

Archer said:


> It's a backup app, but with a difference.  Can't go into detail as there's nothing like it out there and I don't want my idea pinched.
> 
> It's going into beta in about 3 or 4 weeks, all being well, so I'll be looking for testers on here.

Click to collapse



Just remember me when you're releasing some betas into the wild. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 31, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Android. Didn't you see him in the bottom corner?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Mod Edit: You should be ashamed. ~TRM


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Why you be disappointed?

Click to collapse



Dw about it Milad 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 31, 2011)

He was here yesterday too. Just drop the grudge bud. I don't want problems. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> John, is the app tablet optimized?

Click to collapse



It's EASY to make an app tablet optimized...

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Archer (Oct 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> John, is the app tablet optimized?

Click to collapse



There's not much call for an interface on the app itself - difficult to explain without telling you what it actually does.

You'll see 

Basically, it'll be the same regardless of screen res, so not really, but it won't matter.


----------



## Archer (Oct 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> OK, NP but TB seriously looks like dos on HC!

Click to collapse



HC is gorgeous though - I think it makes everything look like DOS!  Such a good UI.  I've only got the 7" Galaxy Tab (I think I remember you've got the 10"), so I have to get it off here.  The last version was so bug-ridden that I got rid of it and went back to GB, but there's a more stable version now.  I think it's time I gave it another try.


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 31, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> He was here yesterday too. Just drop the grudge bud. I don't want problems.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Nah, I just hate emo dudes in general. And since he ignores my posts like I do his, I can call him out on it as many times as I want


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2011)

Sounds good John 

If you need some more testing on a SGS2.. I'm here  

---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 PM ----------

Not it someone quotes you dude 


Define emo


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2011)

Archer said:


> Afternoon BD

Click to collapse



Hello. 

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## Archer (Oct 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sounds good John
> 
> If you need some more testing on a SGS2.. I'm here

Click to collapse




Cheers Max - I'll bear that in mind.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2011)

Archer said:


> HC is gorgeous though - I think it makes everything look like DOS!  Such a good UI.  I've only got the 7" Galaxy Tab (I think I remember you've got the 10"), so I have to get it off here.  The last version was so bug-ridden that I got rid of it and went back to GB, but there's a more stable version now.  I think it's time I gave it another try.

Click to collapse



I've got the 10.1 Galaxy Tab (and a Nexus S and Sensation) I can help beta test...??? Maybe??

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## Archer (Oct 31, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've got the 10.1 Galaxy Tab (and a Nexus S and Sensation) I can help beta test...??? Maybe??
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Of course - the more the merrier! Thanks 

I'll be posting in Android General forum asking for some beta tester, but I'll come in to Off Topic and let people know as well.  Beta testers will obviously get it for free when it's released


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2011)

Cheers, 

Also, From your description.. I have an idea on what it is...  Good luck  & If so, Awesome


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 31, 2011)

@john, more than willing to beta test as well. I have a archos 101 and my desire z also a old lg eve(if you want it tested on cupcake)


----------



## Archer (Oct 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> @john, more than willing to beta test as well. I have a archos 101 and my desire z also a old lg eve(if you want it tested on cupcake)

Click to collapse



Cheers DD.  I don't think platform is gonna be an issue as it's not going to do anything too intensive on the UI front. Obvious backup app is obvious backup app 

But, the more platforms it gets tested on the better.  It'll only be 2.1 and above though, for now.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2011)

Archer said:


> Cheers DD.  I don't think platform is gonna be an issue as it's not going to do anything too intensive on the UI front. Obvious backup app is obvious backup app
> 
> But, the more platforms it gets tested on the better.  It'll only be 2.1 and above though, for now.

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak approves of obvious back up app. 

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello MAFIA family 


Happy Halloweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 AM ----------




Archer said:


> It's a backup app, but with a difference.  Can't go into detail as there's nothing like it out there and I don't want my idea pinched.
> 
> It's going into beta in about 3 or 4 weeks, all being well, so I'll be looking for testers on here.

Click to collapse



Ill be happy to test and sounds cool!!!!!


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 31, 2011)

Another beta tester lol  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 31, 2011)

Bahahaha, some tool just commented on my video saying my phone wasnt a htc desire z

---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------

And NOBODY touch my thanks metre evar again!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> And NOBODY touch my thanks metre evar again!!!!

Click to collapse



What was that??  

Hit you thanks meter. 


Ok will do


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 31, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> What was that??
> 
> Hit you thanks meter.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nooooooooo 
and this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYmk8aYsHYA&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2011)

Pipsqueak is going as a "ParaCreep" for halloween.

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What video dd?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------
> 
> O RLY? Tell me why shouldn't I touch your thanks meter?

Click to collapse



Teh number holds a special place in my heart


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> nooooooooo
> and this video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYmk8aYsHYA&feature=channel_video_title

Click to collapse



LOL cool dock however your main button is blocked or what ever you call the square? 

Also u posting that video makes me tempted to hit the thanks button.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 31, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL cool dock however your main button is blocked or what ever you call the square?
> 
> Also u posting that video makes me tempted to hit the thanks button.

Click to collapse



If you it it, bring it up to 89
and thanks man, but i dont use the phone when its in the dock, its more for a night clock and to hold it when charging.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> If you it it, bring it up to 89
> and thanks man, but i dont use the phone when its in the dock, its more for a night clock and to hold it when charging.

Click to collapse



u could use it for watching videos too..


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 31, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> u could use it for watching videos too..

Click to collapse



True... but I don't watch movies on my phone tablets better for that

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 31, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


>

Click to collapse



Dude that hippo looks stoned.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 31, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I know dd, what will I get for not thanking you?
> 
> Also, that number is an impossible dream for me...

Click to collapse



I'm in the same boat as you  But I think I have a chance  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2011)

Sweet dock dd 

Hi guys 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 31, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Dude that hippo looks stoned.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Damn, I couldn't find any images about stoned hippos   

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Archer (Oct 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Damn, I couldn't find any images about stoned hippos

Click to collapse



I have no idea where this meme has come from...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet dock dd
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Thanks mm what's crackin? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 31, 2011)

Ey y'all 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Ey y'all
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



sup error

should I ruin the 69 thanks for DD?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2011)

Heeeey 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 31, 2011)

How are you Maxey and Husam?  Happy Halloween! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 31, 2011)

Happy Halloween

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sup error
> 
> should I ruin the 69 thanks for DD?

Click to collapse



Ummm, how bout no

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> How are you Maxey and Husam?  Happy Halloween!
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



happy halloween, but not for me 

hey max,watt


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2011)

You too   

Im good thanks you ? 





I_am_Error said:


> How are you Maxey and Husam?  Happy Halloween!
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> happy halloween, but not for me
> 
> hey max,watt

Click to collapse



Why not for you? 

@Maxey well, I'm cold as hell but besides that I'm great.  Today has been a good day.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Oct 31, 2011)

Archer said:


> I have no idea where this meme has come from...

Click to collapse




Lololol! That's funny ****.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2011)

Good dude   and hi hus and Just and Cam and Jase  


I_am_Error said:


> Why not for you?
> 
> @Maxey well, I'm cold as hell but besides that I'm great.  Today has been a good day.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why not for you?
> 
> @Maxey well, I'm cold as hell but besides that I'm great.  Today has been a good day.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



no one celebrates it here much, and being muslim and all


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2011)

Fair enough hus ;D

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 31, 2011)

Who cares? Celebrate a new day! Call it..."Dress up and give me free sh!t day" 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2011)

Wont load M  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Who cares? Celebrate a new day! Call it..."Dress up and give me free sh!t day"
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



I don't know if i would want free ****


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 31, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Saludos Mafiosos.....have a great day
> Also this is cheering me up right now
> http://www.youtube.com/profile?user...tation_id=annotation_821402#p/u/0/BIm0kOa65Do

Click to collapse



Why are you upset to begin with? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2011)

Lmao !  



davidrules7778 said:


> I don't know if i would want free ****

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2011)

Works  Awesome 

And unlucky dude 



M_T_M said:


> http://youtu.be/BIm0kOa65Do
> 
> 
> 
> Family stuff Dominico   unfairness of life and the stupidity of some individuals along with the damage they cause when they act irresponsibly

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 31, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> http://youtu.be/BIm0kOa65Do
> 
> 
> 
> Family stuff Dominico   unfairness of life and the stupidity of some individuals along with the damage they cause when they act irresponsibly

Click to collapse



That's life for you. Most people are selfish. I would know, I've been going through it for months. Best wishes to you though. I hope it doesn't last for too long. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 31, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> A year so far and seems to keep going
> 
> Thanks Platano...you are ok, I don;t care what Hussam says about you..you are ok
> *seed has been planted..now we wait for fist fight between Platano and Hussam  *

Click to collapse



No seeds, I read the fine print.  

 No problem my friend. I hope everything works out. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 31, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Gracias...most of it is out my hands for now...only time will tell the outcome
> 
> Take care Plantain and remember....you are unique

Click to collapse



Of course I'm unique, I'm a talking banana! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2011)

You talk ?  ahhhhh 


I_am_Error said:


> Of course I'm unique, I'm a talking banana!
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello again mafia!!!!

I finally am on my old rom that was nice to me and stable and i have all my mods. Thankfully XDA has some very nice developers/modders to help me out!! 


Now i might look into piecing together some different themes icons into it.. but i'm thinking of no theming at all as i think im going to go with the stock theme 

---------- Post added at 02:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> You talk ?  ahhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



He doesn't talk   he types


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2011)

Im at stock atm .. Oh apart from a moddd touchwiz which allows themes and have an ics one 


And 


davidrules7778 said:


> Hello again mafia!!!!
> 
> I finally am on my old rom that was nice to me and stable and i have all my mods. Thankfully XDA has some very nice developers/modders to help me out!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Im at stock atm .. Oh apart from a moddd touchwiz which allows themes and have an ics one
> 
> 
> And
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL ya well im on a custom rom which is themed stock the only differences between it and stock are better battery life, no bloat crap, reboot mod, circle battery and then i have an AIO mod which has hotspot hack,1x fix, clock fix and volume fix.

Damn samsung and sprint  ruining aspects of the phone that i have to have all these mods


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2011)

XD sweet sounds like what modaco do 

Also.. If anyone cares  oh and post yours 







Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD sweet sounds like what modaco do
> 
> Also.. If anyone cares  oh and post yours
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok but its really plain right now.. I just have a ton of mods under the hood


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2011)

Okay dude sweet Hahah   where did everyone go? Nearly everybody was on not long ago ahha  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2011)

Here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> Here
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





stupid tapatalk only making one of them big


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 31, 2011)

Meh, I don't feel like doing anything...oh, I'll be playing sk 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2011)

Lol xD not bad   xD happy Halloween btw xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2011)

Ahh okay dude  Jamie gave me stuff earlier 


I_am_Error said:


> Meh, I don't feel like doing anything...oh, I'll be playing sk
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lol xD not bad   xD happy Halloween btw xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Im thinking of making the pulldown black and green


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahh okay dude  Jamie gave me stuff earlier
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Go on 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice... Im gonna theme my phone tommorow you made me want to xD Hahah 


davidrules7778 said:


> Im thinking of making the pulldown black and green

Click to collapse



The game ? @dev 


Oh sh# i just lost 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice... Im gonna theme my phone tommorow you made me want to xD Hahah
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse




Ya i might start that too tomorrow, as i have class tonight


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2011)

I have class tommorow , exactly why i was planning on it tehehe  xD 

Night class ? 


davidrules7778 said:


> Ya i might start that too tomorrow, as i have class tonight

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice... Im gonna theme my phone tommorow you made me want to xD Hahah
> The game ? @dev
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, that...lol

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh not tonight dude  Sorry i keep ending up failing like this , 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh not tonight dude  Sorry i keep ending up failing like this ,
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



That's okay 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm making chicken legs with rosemary and thyme (fresh, not dried) and baby red mashed potatoes with rosemary and garlic....Want some? 

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 31, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm making chicken legs with rosemary and thyme (fresh, not dried) and baby red mashed potatoes with rosemary and garlic....Want some?
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



Y u make me want it 
Hi BD and bye. I'm going to bed now, so good night  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Y u make me want it
> Hi BD and bye. I'm going to bed now, so good night
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



G'night

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 31, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm making chicken legs with rosemary and thyme (fresh, not dried) and baby red mashed potatoes with rosemary and garlic....Want some?
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



I think I just drooled a little

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2011)

I just remembered that Halloween is Mr. Clown's birthday


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 1, 2011)

I finally ordered that part for my LG Eve today. Hope it comes in soon so I can root, unlock, and throw froyo into that pos 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 1, 2011)

anyone know why all the pics I save to my SD card have the permissions set so I can't do anything with them, and can't even change my permissions through root explorer? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 1, 2011)

Halloween blew

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Halloween blew
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Same, decided to just get drunk and watch 6th sense and play amnesia. Haha

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Same, decided to just get drunk and watch 6th sense and play amnesia. Haha
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I did my daily routine, nothing fun. 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I did my daily routine, nothing fun.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Oh, sounds depressing... any ideas for my earlier posted problem?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 1, 2011)

Also, I just tried to get as low of a score as possible for the quadrant thread. And got 666 aaahhhhhhhhhhhh... awesomenessawesomeness

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 1, 2011)

Stupid phone making me look drunk by writing awesomeness twice
Also hotsause buuuurrrnnnn takes shot of whiskey aahhhhhhhhhhh I'm a dumb arse 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, sounds depressing... any ideas for my earlier posted problem?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Maybe it's the camera app you're using? I'm not sure. It may be in the camera setting.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Maybe it's the camera app you're using? I'm not sure. It may be in the camera setting.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



It's from both my screenshot app and my camera. And it didn't used to happen before

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's from both my screenshot app and my camera. And it didn't used to happen before
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Hmmm, did you flash a new ROM? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Archer (Nov 1, 2011)

@DD

If you can't even change the permissions then it sounds like your card may be on the way out.  Are you sure your card isn't a fake?


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 1, 2011)

hi guys

any idea how to fix a phone that just got blown to bits?

Still waiting for votes


----------



## husam666 (Nov 1, 2011)

good morning people


----------



## husam666 (Nov 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good afternoon, how's it going?
> 
> Tell me, how horrible it is to p**s with a b**er?

Click to collapse



good thanks for asking, wbu?

btw, I didn't get the last part of your post  "p**s with a b**er?"


----------



## Archer (Nov 1, 2011)

Have a wee when you're "excited"


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hmmm, did you flash a new ROM?
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



no, I havent

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 1, 2011)

Archer said:


> @DD
> 
> If you can't even change the permissions then it sounds like your card may be on the way out.  Are you sure your card isn't a fake?

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's a good 32g, been using it for almost 5months. I sure hope it's not dying. Maybe a format would help?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Archer (Nov 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, it's a good 32g, been using it for almost 5months. I sure hope it's not dying. Maybe a format would help?

Click to collapse



Worth a try, yeah.  Use one of those apps that people recommend on here, specifically made for SD cards.  Something like this...

https://www.sdcard.org/downloads/formatter_3/


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 1, 2011)

Morning all.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Morning all.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



morning

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 1, 2011)

good evening all

hey, how about my joining request? is that too heavy?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 1, 2011)

No, just don't keep asking. We'll let you know 

By the way guys, having a laptop for school is a blessing and a curse.

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 1, 2011)

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 1, 2011)

And goodmorning all. My modem is supposed to be in by Wed, I really hope bell isn't bluffing again

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> "You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently

Click to collapse



cool homescreen. AND 4G!!!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> anyone know why all the pics I save to my SD card have the permissions set so I can't do anything with them, and can't even change my permissions through root explorer?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Have you tried editing from a PC?

~Jasecloud4

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> "You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently

Click to collapse



You normal? Psht your posting in OT, that automatically nets you 100 point on the abnormal scale.

~Jasecloud4

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 1, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Have you tried editing from a PC?
> 
> ~Jasecloud4
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Yes I have, and yes I can.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 1, 2011)

Haha, check out this badboy of a lwp

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, check out this badboy of a lwp
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



LOL! It's Nyandroid.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, check out this badboy of a lwp
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Thats Awesome!!!!!!!!!  


Hello mafia !!!!

I'm starting to give up my lists 


Nice screen to error


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey david, long time no see!

Click to collapse



ya i've just been so tired lately to post often and busy. Good news is i only have 1 assignment left in my computer class and a final thats not posted yet. 


However i hate my other class it bores the hell out of me and want it be over!!! 

Next semester im going to take 2 computer courses and a science course then after that im going to take 3 or 4 computer courses at a time and be done before i know it!

I just can't wait to get done with these boring pre req classes.


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok, that's strange. Some girl's Facebook profile, comments, wall posts,... Are gone. Can blocking do that? I can't check with another account, sadly. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 1, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ok, that's strange. Some girl's Facebook profile, comments, wall posts,... Are gone. Can blocking do that? I can't check with another account, sadly.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Yes, blocking does that. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yes, blocking does that.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Hmm... Idk why she would block me, so I'll check with another account, but thanks 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 1, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hmm... Idk why she would block me, so I'll check with another account, but thanks
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Drunken mistakes made sometime perhaps?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Drunken mistakes made sometime perhaps?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I don't even have her added as a friend. Maybe in real life it looks like I'm obsessed with her (ok, that's partially true  ) and that was the reason, but I don't think I look like a creeper lol 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 1, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I don't even have her added as a friend. Maybe in real life it looks like I'm obsessed with her (ok, that's partially true  ) and that was the reason, but I don't think I look like a creeper lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



lmaoo, time to tone it down a bit. Make it seem like you don't want her. Just be her friend.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> lmaoo, time to tone it down a bit. Make it seem like you don't want her. Just be her friend.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I'm doing that. Maybe she just deleted her account. Damn, I wish I could check with another account 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Tell me her name I'll search her on Facebook?

Click to collapse



Nah, it's ok, man. It's not important and you cant find her in search anyway. I tried when I could still see the account 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 1, 2011)

Three of these in my lawn... any guesses?haha

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 1, 2011)

hey guys...
is that husam??


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hey guys...
> is that husam??

Click to collapse



Vague resemblance. But I think not

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 1, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hmm... Idk why she would block me, so I'll check with another account, but thanks
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Cuz that's what happens when u a stalker.






Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 1, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Cuz that's what happens when u a stalker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not a stalker lol. I just like her 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 1, 2011)

View attachment 4


-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 1, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 768584
> 
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I woulda edited out the license plate myself....

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 1, 2011)

Ey guys.

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Ey guys.
> 
> "You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently

Click to collapse



hey err 

take a look a page back


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 1, 2011)

Hiiiii 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey...
> Dex, what happened to your Desire?

Click to collapse



Well, lets just say it had an unpleasant flight across the room....


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hey err
> 
> take a look a page back

Click to collapse



I sees, don't get it though....tired. 

Hey Maxey, sup? 

How's the coding going Dex? 

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I sees, don't get it though....tired.
> 
> Hey Maxey, sup?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wrote some code today  a "counter" applet... im starting to learn the basics! tomorrow im getting some books i ordered and will start coding regularly 
btw, im off to see that "homework" 

And about that pic... that guy looks like husam. just this xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 1, 2011)

Lol xD explain 


Also hi milad 

Also sup dev 


dexter93 said:


> Well, lets just say it had an unpleasant flight across the room....

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Wrote some code today  a "counter" applet... im starting to learn the basics! tomorrow im getting some books i ordered and will start coding regularly
> btw, im off to see that "homework"

Click to collapse



Don't forget, I want to see your progress, as I am your mentor. 

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 1, 2011)

Counter as in ads as in ++ as in java 


Need . Something . To do 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That sucks... I suspect you forgot setting it to flight mode before sending it flying.

Click to collapse



yeah... seems like i forgot it  anyway its on its way to service( actually im waiting a reply...)  lets just hope they change the whole motherboard without trying to RUU, cause i had a cm7r2 rom...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 1, 2011)

Hahaha autocorrect ? 


m1l4droid said:


> I'm sorry for you sex, if error is your mentor.

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lol xD explain
> 
> 
> Also hi milad
> ...

Click to collapse



hey there maxey!

let me find that post.....

btw look what i found :






edit: found that post...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=18670952&postcount=12571


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 1, 2011)

Cheers  and xD Hahaha

Banana... 



dexter93 said:


> hey there maxey!
> 
> let me find that post.....
> 
> btw look what i found :

Click to collapse



XD milad  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm sorry for you dex, if error is your mentor.

Click to collapse



Bite me, I know coding. I'm a little edgy so watch it. 

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 1, 2011)

You alright dude? You can pm if something is up btw  


I_am_Error said:


> Bite me, I know coding. I'm a little edgy so watch it.
> 
> "You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> You alright dude? You can pm if something is up btw
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Nah, just a little tired. Plus, I don't take criticism lightly.

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Oops xD yeah!

Click to collapse



LOL!  heres the full story http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=18670952&postcount=12571

@#max: something like this http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31k4Ihv5-iL._SL500_AA300_.jpg but with extra features like +-1, set value , reset, +-x etc


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Sorry, jk.
> 
> But, you say you're error, so, yeah...

Click to collapse



Well if you even laugh after then I'll know you're joking to begin with  Plus, I already explained in the user name reasoning thread as to why my name is what it is.

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 1, 2011)

Sweet dude 


dexter93 said:


> LOL!  heres the full story http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=18670952&postcount=12571
> 
> @#max: something like this http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31k4Ihv5-iL._SL500_AA300_.jpg but with extra features like +-1, set value , reset, +-x etc

Click to collapse



@Dev ahh okay dude  Glad your oKay.. Also.. I didnt see the thinking behind the name  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Maybe something got loose and then broke after that time, unlucky.
> 
> My Desire is in pretty decent shape, my crush also has a Desire and hers looks like it's been through WWII.
> 
> Looks cool.

Click to collapse



thats what i thought too... as for your crush's desire.... pic of her and of the phone ( through facebook maybe?  ) or it didnt happen


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's all thanks to me Sky
> 
> Well, as a few of you may know I have been through a few names...this last one was made for anonymity. So I thought about a conversation with a computer "Hey what's your name?" Then the computer would respond "I am....error, no name found." Kinda like a compiler for programming.  Just a tad more conversational.
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Here ya go Maxey.

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> thats what i thought too... as for your crush's desire.... pic of her and of the phone ( through facebook maybe?  ) or it didnt happen

Click to collapse



Trolololol.

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 1, 2011)

The creativity for that name is alot more than i thought, that's awesome 


I_am_Error said:


> Here ya go Maxey.
> 
> "You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The creativity for that name is alot more than i thought, that's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Creative? Meh, I guess.  Cheers. 

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> How the hell am I supposed to do that?
> "Hey *name*, hold up your phone to your face, I want to take a picture and show it to people you don't know."

Click to collapse









"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> How the hell am I supposed to do that?
> "Hey *name*, hold up your phone to your face, I want to take a picture and show it to people you don't know."
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse




Lmao  xD that could work 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> How the hell am I supposed to do that?
> "Hey *name*, hold up your phone to your face, I want to take a picture and show it to people you don't know."
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



haha xD still havent done anything with her? Is she the one we have seen? or not?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 1, 2011)

On Nom ? 

But fair enough dude 





m1l4droid said:


> Nope nothing. Yeah that's her. I'm trying to forget about it, somewhat successful.
> 
> Oh forgot to say, she wants to marry Om Nom.

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Nope nothing. Yeah that's her. I'm trying to forget about it, somewhat successful.
> 
> Oh forgot to say, she wants to marry Om Nom.

Click to collapse



On Nom? wtf?

@error: your story i suppose?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 1, 2011)

Lmao really  ? XD im confused 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> On Nom? wtf?
> 
> @error: your story i suppose?

Click to collapse



Not quite. Change "Play angry birds all day" to "Do school work....alll....day." 

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 1, 2011)

Besides, I made an app. I called it the awesome app. 

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 1, 2011)

Explain what it does 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Explain what it does
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



It sends me to the bus schedules that I need.

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It sends me to the bus schedules that I need.
> 
> "You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently

Click to collapse



Oh wow  nice 


@Milad Hahaha  for enough lol   also congrats on talking to her and stuff  ;D


Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh wow  nice
> 
> 
> @Milad Hahaha  for enough lol   also congrats on talking to her and stuff  ;D
> ...

Click to collapse



I just call it the awesome app for teh lulz.

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 1, 2011)

Sweet  but really though great idea for a first app and useful , i kinda gave up on mine , nd instead made an app for bros YouTube page .. Come out as meh i guess  it has no use but i may keep as a template  





I_am_Error said:


> I just call it the awesome app for teh lulz.
> 
> "You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet  but really though great idea for a first app and useful , i kinda gave up on mine , nd instead made an app for bros YouTube page .. Come out as meh i guess  it has no use but i may keep as a template
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Hey you, when you playing sk? 

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 1, 2011)

guys i have to go... goodnight all 

edit: last image for today....( although i hope that wont happen 2 mme  )


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> guys i have to go... goodnight all

Click to collapse



Night bud.

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 1, 2011)

When i don't turn pc off  i fail  


Night dex , ima also go for  bit, seeya dude good night 


I_am_Error said:


> Hey you, when you playing sk?
> 
> "You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @Max. Don't get any ideas, I don't talk to her much.
> 
> I must sleep. I have a class @8 in the morning tomorrow. Its 2 AM now. Goddamn it I can't sleep!

Click to collapse



Night Milad.

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> When i don't turn pc off  i fail
> 
> 
> Night dex , ima also go for  bit, seeya dude good night
> ...

Click to collapse



Night Maxey.

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 1, 2011)

Better than nothing  night to you aswell xD





m1l4droid said:


> @Max. Don't get any ideas, I don't talk to her much.
> 
> I must sleep. I have a class @8 in the morning tomorrow. Its 2 AM now. Goddamn it I can't sleep!

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2011)

Night to Milad & Dexter

Afternoon to Error & Max


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi all.

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 1, 2011)

And a hello from me as well

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Well, lets just say it had an unpleasant flight across the room....

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey DD & BD and Jase


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 1, 2011)

And how are you all doing tonight? Ima finally in a better mood

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 1, 2011)

Good, good, just trying to figure out a math problem.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> And how are you all doing tonight? Ima finally in a better mood
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Im in an ok mood, i just wish this semester of school was over and done with as i hate my leadership class!!!     Its so boring 

Next semester will be better as i will be taking more computer courses. 

Only 1 science class i have to take and the rest is fun computer stuff!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 1, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Good, good, just trying to figure out a math problem.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Lay it on us.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Im in an ok mood, i just wish this semester of school was over and done with as i hate my leadership class!!!     Its so boring
> 
> Next semester will be better as i will be taking more computer courses.
> 
> Only 1 science class i have to take and the rest is fun computer stuff!!!

Click to collapse



When is the semester over?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> When is the semester over?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



December 12th 

My computer class is done pretty much, i'm just waiting for him to post the final. 

Gotta love online computer courses at your own pace and get done super quick


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lay it on us.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Okay so here's the dilemma:

I have a model jet that I'm building.

It has a coefficient drag of .16

It will be flying at 150ft above sea level.

Temperature is 90F.

No wind/Minimal wind resistance.

Overall takeoff weight is 25lbs.

How much thrust would twin jet engines require to overcome the speed of sound at the above conditions?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 2, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Okay so here's the dilemma:
> 
> I have a model jet that I'm building.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn, it's been to long of a day for that... maybe I shouldn't have offered help.lol
Ummm, go post in the off topic puzzle/riddle thread. That's what they do over there
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 2, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> December 12th
> 
> My computer class is done pretty much, i'm just waiting for him to post the final.
> 
> Gotta love online computer courses at your own pace and get done super quick

Click to collapse



Eh, only bout a month left, not to bad
And tell your prof to keep up with you.haha
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Damn, it's been to long of a day for that... maybe I shouldn't have offered help.lol

Click to collapse



Shouldn't offer if your not going to show any love. 

Yeah it's one of those puzzles where things are just stupidly ridiculous. I really love electrical projects, but I recently started getting into RC jets and was curious to see what it would take.

Unfortunately my aerospace physics is a bit rusty.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 2, 2011)

Night guys

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 2, 2011)

Just watched the best movie I have seen in a long time. It was powerful, touching, and heartfelt. It was also Bollywood.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Just watched the best movie I have seen in a long time. It was powerful, touching, and heartfelt. It was also Bollywood.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Mmmm...Bollywood, where sex scenes consist of people dancing in the woods to funky music.

~Jasecloud4

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 2, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Mmmm...Bollywood, where sex scenes consist of people dancing in the woods to funky music.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



those "sex scenes" takes 15-20 minutes of movie time....

Beats those Hollywood movies...


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 2, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> those "sex scenes" takes 15-20 minutes of movie time....
> 
> Beats those Hollywood movies...

Click to collapse



So you're in the mafia, congrats! Please pick a title (be creative, or I'll have Husam pick). And you're on probation until further notified. Which means, screw up and you get kicked out of the mafia 

Welcome.

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Mod Edit: You should be ashamed. ~TRM

Click to collapse



Wish it was that easy to shame me. On the other hand;

How to be banned by Google?


----------



## T.C.P (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey guys im back, with a new toy 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I don't even have her added as a friend. Maybe in real life it looks like I'm obsessed with her (ok, that's partially true  ) and that was the reason, but I don't think I look like a creeper lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



sup guys


---------- Post added at 11:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 AM ----------

windows programming class..... boooooring


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi  What's so boring about a windows programming class? I wish we had something as awesome on our school 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hi  What's so boring about a windows programming class? I wish we had something as awesome on our school
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



the boring part is that i know everything the prof is talking about


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the boring part is that i know everything the prof is talking about

Click to collapse



Ahh, that. I feel like that at our german class because I know everything from 3 years ago  Anyway, today I'm gonna try to get on top of a "hill" near here (it's just a little higher than our house lol) because I have nothing better to do  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2011)

cool, better than sitting in class and xdaing 

have fun there lol


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Me jelly Eric!! Also very sleepy. As always.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Duh, IT seems okay.  Makes sense no? 

Hey Erik  Long time no see eh? 

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Wish it was that easy to shame me. On the other hand;
> 
> How to be banned by Google?

Click to collapse



Lmao recursive searching like a boss. 

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 2, 2011)

^^^Thanks for the mafia for accepting me into the mafia

and my title is : Head of the EPIC FAIL Mob?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 2, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> ^^^Thanks for the mafia for accepting me into the mafia
> 
> and my title is : Head of the EPIC FAIL Mob?

Click to collapse



No, there is only one mob.  No divisions. If that was the case you would be a capo. Something else. Something not fail.

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No, there is only one mob.  No divisions. If that was the case you would be a capo. Something else. Something not fail.
> 
> "You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently

Click to collapse



Mafia Messenger?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 2, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> Mafia Messenger?

Click to collapse



Like the informant? 

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 2, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> Mafia Messenger?

Click to collapse



Go translate it into Italian to see if it sounds cool first
And mornin all
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Go translate it into Italian to see if it sounds cool first
> And mornin all
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I see what you did there DD 

Morning bud. How goes it? Feeling awfully spry this morning. 

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Go translate it into Italian to see if it sounds cool first
> And mornin all
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



This gave me an idea and this is what I've come up with: Pilota elicottero
But this means helicopter pilot, does anyone know how to say roflcopter in Italian? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I see what you did there DD
> 
> Morning bud. How goes it? Feeling awfully spry this morning.
> 
> "You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently

Click to collapse



Spry as a bird? I'm good, bored at work tho
And I don't see what I did there.lmao
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> This gave me an idea and this is what I've come up with: Pilota elicottero
> But this means helicopter pilot, does anyone know how to say roflcopter in Italian?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



I don't know, I don't think rofl can even be translated.  

Yes DD spry as a bird!  I'm a tad tired though.

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> This gave me an idea and this is what I've come up with: Pilota elicottero
> But this means helicopter pilot, does anyone know how to say roflcopter in Italian?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Translate roll on floor laughing first

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> This gave me an idea and this is what I've come up with: Pilota elicottero
> But this means helicopter pilot, does anyone know how to say roflcopter in Italian?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



in esecuzione sul pilota piano ridere elicottero


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I don't know, I don't think rofl can even be translated.
> 
> Yes DD spry as a bird!  I'm a tad tired though.
> 
> "You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently

Click to collapse



It's such a beautiful day out and that movie I watched last night was very inspiring. Did you stay up to late?
Also you still didn't tell me what I did.haha
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 2, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> inesecuzionesulpilotapianoridereelicottero

Click to collapse



There, fixed it for ya

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 2, 2011)

how about:

polizia corrotta : Corrupt Police
----------------or-----------------
capitano della barca di banana : Captain of the Banana Boat
----------------or-----------------
buttafuori : Bouncer

i made this into a single post just to preserve space

so, which one is better? i like the captain of the banana boat one


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 2, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> how about:
> 
> polizia corrotta : Corrupt Police
> ----------------or-----------------
> ...

Click to collapse



You can't be a captain, you just got in. Bouncer is good tho. What about Banana Buttafuoribahahahaha

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 2, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> those "sex scenes" takes 15-20 minutes of movie time....
> 
> Beats those Hollywood movies...

Click to collapse



Sorry, but Bollywood "cross pollination" scenes just don't do it for me.

~Jasecloud4


Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 2, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> how about:
> 
> polizia corrotta : Corrupt Police
> ----------------or-----------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey at least yout ambitious. Although I do agree you can't be Captain of this banana boat unless your willing to take it up the shoot from the Don first: since he's been MIA since Error showed up that's not likely to happen.

That and mafia pay police. They don't get official titles LOL.

~Jasecloud4



Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 2, 2011)

Holy ****e, I just seen a guy who looks exactly like Simon peg driving a garbage truck
Also my new wally makes me smile
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 2, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Hey at least yout ambitious. Although I do agree you can't be Captain of this banana boat unless your willing to take it up the shoot from the Don first: since he's been MIA since Error showed up that's not likely to happen.
> 
> That and mafia pay police. They don't get official titles LOL.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Notsureifserious,orjusttrolling.jpg
Did you miss the story of where the Don went?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## T.C.P (Nov 2, 2011)

Good morning guys, Galaxy 2 ftw!!!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Notsureifserious,orjusttrolling.jpg
> Did you miss the story of where the Don went?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I actually did. What's the official story?

~Jasecloud4

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 2, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> I actually did. What's the official story?
> 
> ~Jasecloud4
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I will send a pm

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ah Goddamn it.

Click to collapse



Winnie the Poo "Eeyore, why are you always so sad?"
Eeyore "Because I have a nail up my anus goddamit!"
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 2, 2011)

So...anyone see any good wrecks lately?

Did you at least kick the nurses ass?

~Jasecloud4

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Quoting Family Guy, eh? No I don't have a nail up my a**, but I'm pissed off, since my grandma's nurse has stolen my mom's phone. It's freaking impossible to find a decent nurse, all of them are either prostitutes or thiefs.

Click to collapse



Haha, well done for recognizing it
And brutal... did you fire that *****?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 2, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> So...anyone see any good wrecks lately?
> 
> Did you at least kick the nurses ass?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wrecks as in accidents? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 2, 2011)

ok then, i choose the title "banane buttafuori" a.k.a. Banana Bouncer


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, we haven't done anything, yet. We don't have enough evidence to convict her. But it's so obvious that she has stolen it. My mom left it on the table in my grandma's house, but when she wanted to come back, it wasn't there. It was nowhere. She's denying that she know where it is, but I'm trying to come up with a trick to catch her.

Click to collapse



Duct tape, taser, chisel, and a nondescript white van. Only tricks needed.

~Jasecloud4

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 2, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Duct tape, taser, chisel, and a nondescript white van. Only tricks needed.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Umm, what's the chisel for?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wrecks as in accidents?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Car accidents, Lindsay Lohan, plane wrecks, children that should not have been conceived...etc, etc, etc...

Any kind of wreck really.

~Jasecloud4

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 2, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> ok then, i choose the title "banane buttafuori" a.k.a. Banana Bouncer

Click to collapse



I said that because it sounds a little rude/phalic/obscene
But okay, if you like it go for it.lol
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That's inhuman!

Click to collapse



Ok...

~Jasecloud4

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That's inhuman!

Click to collapse



that's animal


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 2, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Car accidents, Lindsay Lohan, plane wrecks, children that should not have been conceived...etc, etc, etc...
> 
> Any kind of wreck really.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was a wreck on sat night. Knew my gf was gunna be breaking up with me, so at the party we went to I didn't hold my liquor at all 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Umm, what's the chisel for?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Google denailing.

~Jasecloud4

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 2, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> that's animal

Click to collapse



Okay...again not seeing the issue yet.

~Jasecloud4

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I was a wreck on sat night. Knew my gf was gunna be breaking up with me, so at the party we went to I didn't hold my liquor at all
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Damn. How'd you end up with advanced warning on that one?

It sucks bro, but the best thing to do in that situation is to pull her aside mid party and tell her that the test results came back positive for hepatitis c and hiv and she should probably get checked.


Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 2, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Damn. How'd you end up with advanced warning on that one?
> 
> It sucks bro, but the best thing to do in that situation is to pull her aside mid party and tell her that the test results came back positive for hepatitis c and hiv and she should probably get checked.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The beginning of the night she said let's just be friends tonight. I I thought suuree, just tonight eh. 
Also no unprotected sex with her, so she wouldn't be to worried if I did that
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 2, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Okay...again not seeing the issue yet.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Nope, i know the issue, but i don't know what letters that matches with the posts i quoted. So i replied "That's animal"

Sent from home to xda-developers's servers


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> The beginning of the night she said let's just be friends tonight. I I thought suuree, just tonight eh.
> Also no unprotected sex with her, so she wouldn't be to worried if I did that
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yes but condoms are only mildly effective against HIV, and Hep C is txfed through bodily fluid, and I'm sure you made out with her. You could easily screw with her, by producing some manufactured test results, especially if she blindsided you.

Just saying. Sometimes people gotta learn the hard way.

~Jasecloud4

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 2, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> Nope, i know the issue, but i don't know what letters that matches with the posts i quoted. So i replied "That's animal"
> 
> Sent from home to xda-developers's servers

Click to collapse



Oh. Okay.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 2, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Yes but condoms are only mildly effective against HIV, and Hep C is txfed through bodily fluid, and I'm sure you made out with her. You could easily screw with her, by producing some manufactured test results, especially if she blindsided you.
> 
> Just saying. Sometimes people gotta learn the hard way.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ah yes... true. But I am still her friend. And a nice guy(probably to nice)

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 2, 2011)

Whenever I sync my Google acount contacts on my phone it gets rid of all my old contacts and puts back in deleted ones. Any ideas of what to do here?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Whenever I sync my Google acount contacts on my phone it gets rid of all my old contacts and puts back in deleted ones. Any ideas of what to do here?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Log into a pc and edit your contacts that way.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 2, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Log into a pc and edit your contacts that way.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Is there no way to make the phone the main contact source?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Archer (Nov 2, 2011)

Strange.  I can do it from phone, browser or tab and they all sync up no problem.



M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



^^ ib4d


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 2, 2011)

sometimes i miss my dead nexus one...

now i'm stuck with this laggy 311 Mhz 128mb RAM phone.. Galaxy Tab? too big to fit inside a pocket...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 2, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Har har har

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 2, 2011)

Archer said:


> Strange.  I can do it from phone, browser or tab and they all sync up no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ ib4d

Click to collapse



Yes... tis strange.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Wow have you guys played wind-up knights? Its amazing get it from the market!

Click to collapse



What is it about?    EDIT: downloading and damn 41mb wifi only  download 


Also hello people!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey guys 

Anyone explain this? I haven't done anything D:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Stop whining Dave, I downloaded it on my 50 kps connection, you have much faster internet! Also hi, to you and Max.
> also GTA V trailer released!!!

Click to collapse



HAHA i downloaded it on slow work wifi which is only 1.5 mb   So it took like 3 minutes if  i would of been home it would of took less then 30 seconds  


Pretty cool ill have to play it more then the first 2 levels when i get some free time, i got work todo right now. Really fun tho and definitely a keeper in my apps


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> For me it took about 30 minutes. And I'll me more than happy to have that 1.5 mbps connection.

Click to collapse



Sucks man but ya i hate the slow work wifi for uploading and downloading, where as at home i have 27mb down and 12mb up 

---------- Post added at 09:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 AM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> [/COLOR]Also, what would you say if I told you I'm gonna sell my Android phone and buy a Windows Phone 7?

Click to collapse



Um.... I would say why the only thing i like about windows 7 is the Xbox Live Games..... 


Other then that i think its a boring UI and a crap platform, i wish they didn't go in the direction they did with starting from scratch.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 2, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Sucks man but ya i hate the slow work wifi for uploading and downloading, where as at home i have 27mb down and 12mb up

Click to collapse







Downloading will only get me 150 kbps though D: 

Lucky sob


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't have an Xbox, so actually I don't care about that. But I love the UI, and fast and simple and beautiful it is. Mainly because after I got my Android tablet, I totally stopped using my phone. The battery on my phone lasts triple the time it used to. . Also it is true that WP7 is faster than Android on similar HW. Also it's cheaper than Android.

Click to collapse



But its boring compared to android


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 2, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> But its boring compared to android

Click to collapse



this... and flash but you use your tab for that I guess


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Didn't you guys here what I said? "I'm not using my phone anymore." So I won't be using my WP7, only for texting and listening to music.
> You're right Max, I don't want to spend anymore time on my phone.

Click to collapse



Okay dude, Also that nokia you said is pretty nice, found it on GSM arena


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Didn't you guys here what I said? "I'm not using my phone anymore." So I won't be using my WP7, only for texting and listening to music.
> You're right Max, I don't want to spend anymore time on my phone.

Click to collapse



Ok... then do what u want


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Wow have you guys played wind-up knights? Its amazing get it from the market!

Click to collapse



I like the game but I have some issues:

When my EVO 3D has both cores running and is overclocked to 1.8ghz some of the objects don't display properly.

When I'm playing the game while 4G is on and files downloading, both cores running overclocked, the phone overheats and shuts off.

The buttons on screen are too small.

The game is slow off my class 6 MicroSD, meaning I have to run it off of my internal storage, which only has about 550MB left.

Other than that...good game.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 2, 2011)

Aw hellz yeah!!! 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Aw hellz yeah!!!
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



And now updating 48 apps. sigh. this feels happy


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> I like the game but I have some issues:
> 
> When my EVO 3D has both cores running and is overclocked to 1.8ghz some of the objects don't display properly.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Running fine on 1ghz on mt custom rom and smooth, however it does eat a lot of memory but i LOVE IT!!!! i just got a chance to play some more i am at the shield level    I need 4800 points tho to get all levels for free  Meaning playing levels over and over


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> So, why didn't you update them on mobile network?

Click to collapse



Think about it man


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey milad do u know where the card is on level 5 of wind up knight? 


I have an idea i just don't know how to get in the area i think its at?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I have no performance issues on my tablet. No overheating ever. The buttons are big enough on my tablet. I have 16 GB internal so no problem. U jelly?

Click to collapse



Not really, I can make phone calls, while playing a game, and downloading on 4G, with no data cap on downloads...you?

Plus, my 3D is the isht.

Yeah, and I forgot to mention that I overclocked the GPU too...I think that's where some of the issues lie.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey milad do u know where the card is on level 5 of wind up knight?
> 
> 
> I have an idea i just don't know how to get in the area i think its at?

Click to collapse




NVRMIND i found it!! Just need to time it right now...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey, hello, I have a phone too. I can make calls while playing games. And mobile network speed in Iran is nothing faster than EDEG so, I only use Wi-Fi.
> I don't even have 3D TV, so why do I care about 3D?
> @Dave. Alright. I haven't played it much, actually.

Click to collapse




3d is a gimmick...... 


Anyway I got the card finally and perfect coin collection on level 5. Man that was annoying to get lol


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey, hello, I have a phone too. I can make calls while playing games. And mobile network speed in Iran is nothing faster than EDGE so, I only use Wi-Fi.
> I don't even have 3D TV, so why do I care about 3D?

Click to collapse



Yes, but I make calls from the phone, while playing the game, downloading on 4G, manipulating my stereo, and driving  : and it's glasses free 3D, no TV required.



davidrules7778 said:


> 3d is a gimmick......

Click to collapse



It's an awesome gimmick, that pops out of the Gorilla Glass and punches you in the face!!!

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I thought you guys had fast mobile network.

Click to collapse



It's not a speed issue, it's a size issue. It would take up way to much data

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Yes, but I make calls from the phone, while playing the game, downloading on 4G, manipulating my stereo, and driving  : and it's glasses free 3D, no TV required.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh.... my step mom got the evo 3d and i wasn't impressed my super amoled screen look cleaner


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 2, 2011)

@ml4

Just curious, in Iran is your internet locked down at all? I don't want to sound rude, but I have a friend whose going over to do some ambassadorial(?) work, and he's going local for cell phones.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2011)

@Milad i hate you for telling me about that game as now i'm addicted and determined to find all the cards and get perfect coins for it and S ratings and you made my battery go from 80 to 30 in the last hour cause of constantly playing it.  . LOL

Its really fun


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 2, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Meh.... my step mom got the evo 3d and i wasn't impressed my super amoled screen look cleaner

Click to collapse



Yeah its great, Super bright to hide the lower resolution. 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello guys 
Anyone online?

My kaiser still rocks


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2011)

Whoo hoo 8 levels of perfection on Wind-Knight


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi guys! 

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey err, have you heard? That b!tch nurse of grandma stole my mom's phone. We don't have hard evidence to convict her, can you help me come up with trick to catch her?

Click to collapse



Hmmm, leave something else valuable in her line of sight and have a video camera recording her? 

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hmmm, leave something else valuable in her line of sight and have a video camera recording her?
> 
> "You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently

Click to collapse



Spam? Hmmm I think so.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Spam? Hmmm I think so.

Click to collapse



Spam? Hmmm I think so too.

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> hmm, that could work. But it's not easy to conceal a camera in my grandmaa's house.

Click to collapse



Micro camera bro? Disguise it. Could cost like $20 on Ebay.

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 2, 2011)

Guys heellppp me!!! One of my 48 updated apps ****ed up my menu button. I have to use the browser to type this because I can't even use xda app. Any ideas to figure out what app is the culprit?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I have no access to eBay. The phone itself wasn't expensive (SE Cedar, I'd bought it for her ) but the contacts are valuable. She may sell before we can set up a camera.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I updated them all at the same time... so no but at least I remembered I can still use xda.lol. I was just freakin out 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 2, 2011)

Evening unlucky about the phone milad 

And lol justin  no idea 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I have no access to eBay. The phone itself wasn't expensive (SE Cedar, I'd bought it for her ) but the contacts are valuable. She may sell before we can set up a camera.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do you NOT have Ebay access? 

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 2, 2011)

Iran doesn't allow paypal 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Iran doesn't allow paypal
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Stupid country. 

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm Sparky's boss nao. 

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 2, 2011)

Lmao  and BF3 .. Banned 



I_am_Error said:


> Stupid country.
> 
> "You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently

Click to collapse



Hey bd how come 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm Sparky's boss nao.
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Excellent....now everything will go according to plan. Mwahahaha.  

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2011)

Whats up guys? 


I just treated myself to a few purchases off amazon cause of the financing offers for there credit card which i was just approved for.  

Go check what i got on the Recent Purchases thread.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey dude awesome 


And Will check now :

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What do you mean locked down? You mean blocked? Yes, most of it. Speed is also horrible. 512kpbs is fastest you can get, at homes I mean. Mobile network is at most 15 kpbs, with lots of interruption. Tell him to get an irancell SIM, they have better service. Also, phone calls are tapped. Tell him not to say anything sensitive over the phone. They can even tap your conversations when you're not talking on the phone.
> And call me Milad, that's what everyone calls me.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the advice on the phones Milad.

As to a trick to catch sneaky nurse...well...you already know my feeling on the matter.

And have you ever considered coming to the U.S.? I know it's kind of odd for me to say, but I don't think I could live in a country where every call was tapped, and all my internet is monitored.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey dude awesome
> 
> 
> And Will check now :
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya ive been looking for those aerobie frisbess in every store and saw them when i went to california but forgot to go back to that store and buy one and only seen the whamo cheap copy of it with my second one i got for my birthday it already started cracking 


Very irritating!!


Also excited to get that bigger battery that fits the epic even tho its made for the epic touch   20% more battery for me!!! 

I got the USB-HDMI cause i want my old laptop to work with my wireless tv connect 


as for the kinect stuff just got cause i like my kinect


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm Sparky's boss cuz He is back driving for Ada's Taxi. I'm the boss of everybody there ( even the dispatchers and limo chicks in General), only Ray is above me.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm Sparky's boss cuz He is back driving for Ada's Taxi. I'm the boss of everybody there ( even the dispatchers and limo chicks in General), only Ray is above me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Uhhh....okay....random boasting of Hierarchical power....

Hello. I'm Jeff. I run the company known as My Life. Running it involves every decision that I make, even the mundane ones.

Fortunately though, I'm the boss of Me. So I very rarely have internal strife.

Just sayin'

~Jasecloud4


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm 18 in 4 hours

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I'm 18 in 4 hours
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Party tonight? Or tomorrow?
Also i figured out what app was ****ing up my menu button. My keyboard.
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I'm 18 in 4 hours
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



'Ere the tides of November,
Brings thee down to earth,
My boy, try to remember,
Thine foreboding birth.

Thine father's raging hard on,
Thine mother there lie,
Nine months before thou art born,
Thou were a creampie.

This glorious dawn on cake-day,
Though cakes; just a lie,
Through skies of blue, white and grey,
Thou arse can now fly!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 3, 2011)

Damn, well my tablet appears to be dead


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Uhhh....okay....random boasting of Hierarchical power....
> 
> Hello. I'm Jeff. I run the company known as My Life. Running it involves every decision that I make, even the mundane ones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. Actually I was responding to Maxey and Error. It WASN'T random boasting. And why the heck am I even explaining myself to you??
Do me a favor, mind your own business.

The Bird is the Word


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Party tonight? Or tomorrow?
> Also i figured out what app was ****ing up my menu button. My keyboard.
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



im making sexytime tomorrow, but not much else


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> im making sexytime tomorrow, but not much else

Click to collapse



Hi Watt

The Bird is the Word


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. Actually I was responding to Maxey and Error. It WASN'T random boasting. And why the heck am I even explaining myself to you??
> Do me a favor, mind your own business.
> 
> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse



Do you a favor? Lulz. 

Your on the internet, what you post is everyone's business.

Is someone mad at the big bad off topic troll? 

Jasecloud4

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Watt
> 
> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse



ohai

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Do you a favor? Lulz.
> 
> Your on the internet, what you post is everyone's business.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. My posts that are not directed at you are not your business especially when you can't even take the time to read a few posts up to see was said. That being said enjoy being added to my ignore list. Buh bye now.

The Bird is the Word


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> ohai
> 
> The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.

Click to collapse



What's up Watt? 
How's tricks?

The Bird is the Word


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. My posts that are not directed at you are not your business especially when you can't even take the time to read a few posts up to see was said. That being said enjoy being added to my ignore list. Buh bye now.
> 
> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse



umm, jase is actually a chill guy. why you taking it so seriously?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> umm, jase is actually a chill guy. why you taking it so seriously?

Click to collapse



Because every single post he has ever made directed my way have been obnoxious and I don't like him.

The Bird is the Word


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's up Watt?
> How's tricks?
> 
> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse



flashed the latest cm7 nightly. i was bored and wanted to give myself a present for my birthday. ypu?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> flashed the latest cm7 nightly. i was bored and wanted to give myself a present for my birthday. ypu?

Click to collapse



The latest CM kangs are buggy on my NS. I'm still on a version from 10202011 ( from @fitsnugly) 
As for my Sensation.... I'm running Synergy Sense 3.5 (r90), bricked kernel, with the Amaze camera mod and the Quicklaunch widget theme for 3.5. It's such a good setup that I keep reverting back even after flashing newer ROMs 
When's your birthday? 

The Bird is the Word


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Because every single post he has ever made directed my way have been obnoxious and I don't like him.
> 
> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse



Quick someone cue a female nerd rage meme poster!

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 3, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Quick someone cue a female nerd rage meme poster!
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Chill Jase.

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Chill Jase.

Click to collapse



Okay. I'll lay off.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 3, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Okay. I'll lay off.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Thank you.  

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 3, 2011)

So...how's life treating you all?

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 3, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> So...how's life treating you all?
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I'm whipped, ready to go to sleep.

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm whipped, ready to go to sleep.
> 
> "You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently

Click to collapse



same man, still cant get my tablet to turn on.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> same man, still cant get my tablet to turn on.

Click to collapse



Wait....you have a tablet? 

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Wait....you have a tablet?
> 
> "You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently

Click to collapse



yeah, a archos 101, had it since march. Finaly got wifi again today, so i pulled it out of my drawer and it doesnt work


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> yeah, a archos 101, had it since march. Finaly got wifi again today, so i pulled it out of my drawer and it doesnt work

Click to collapse



Yikes. Does it even charge?

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> yeah, a archos 101, had it since march. Finaly got wifi again today, so i pulled it out of my drawer and it doesnt work

Click to collapse



If it charges, you can plug it into the computer and debug it.

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 3, 2011)

Green light comes on when plugged in, but computer doesnt even register it anymore when i plug in the usb


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 3, 2011)

Damn...it bricked because of a broken heart from lack of use.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 3, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Damn...it bricked because of a broken heart from lack of use.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



lol, i let archy die


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> lol, i let archy die

Click to collapse



Mail it to me, I could definitely use it to develop. If I can bring it back to life I'll definitely mail it back to you. 

Edit: To sleep I go, if you're actually considering it I could try and bring it back to life. Just pm me.

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Mail it to me, I could definitely use it to develop. If I can bring it back to life I'll definitely mail it back to you.
> 
> "You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently

Click to collapse



I will try a few more tricks first, but yeah if i cant get it working i send it out your way


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I will try a few more tricks first, but yeah if i cant get it working i send it out your way

Click to collapse



I made edits! Read!  Goodnight.

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I will try a few more tricks first, but yeah if i cant get it working i send it out your way

Click to collapse



Hopefully Archy comes back to life so he can play with the other droids.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I made edits! Read!  Goodnight.
> 
> "You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently

Click to collapse



Read. and goodnight dudeEdit: pm sent, let me know if you got it, cuz my inbox has always been kinda glitchy

---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 PM ----------




jasecloud4 said:


> Hopefully Archy comes back to life so he can play with the other droids.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Yeah, my silverbullet is missing archy
blah, im tired, gdnight man


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 3, 2011)

Night all.


Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Chill Jase.
> 
> "You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently

Click to collapse



The post you quoted (I've since put him on ignore so I can't quote it myself)
IS EXACTLY WHY I DON'T LIKE HIM.

The Bird is the Word


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 3, 2011)

Man. Here goes again. I agree to let everything go and this sh** starts again. I can feel the troll in me shaking the underside of the bridge prepping for battle. LOL.

~Jasecloud4

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, of course I want to come to the US, or Canada. My sister lives in Canada and she has applied our immigration request and it's been approved. I could leave for Canada in 2 years.
> 
> First I must get my uni degree, which is probably gonna finish in 2 years.
> 
> I don't wanna sound like a whiny b!tch, but seriously I can't live in this country anymore. It's so fvcked up, you can't imagine how it is.

Click to collapse



No, I can't truly understand but I feel you. That **** has to be rough. Good thing your getting out though. And your leaving with a degree which should help.

~Jasecloud4


Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)

hi.... bye


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 3, 2011)

As soon as I was out, I was pulled back in. Fsk.


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> As soon as I was out, I was pulled back in. Fsk.

Click to collapse



Job?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 3, 2011)

hi guys

Copied.Pasted.Sent


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> As soon as I was out, I was pulled back in. Fsk.

Click to collapse



Xda?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Xda?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



i think he was talking about his work


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm officially 18

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 3, 2011)

Both. Now I'm leaving for band practise. Travelling is sucking the life out of me...


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I'm officially 18
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



congratulations!


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 3, 2011)

Congrats! You can now be jailed for having sex with a 17 year old. The call it statue raping, or something like that.


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Congrats! You can now be jailed for having sex with a 17 year old. The call it statue raping, or something like that.

Click to collapse



you ever tried it? raping with a statue? 

Copied.Pasted.Sent


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Congrats! You can now be jailed for having sex with a 17 year old. The call it statue raping, or something like that.

Click to collapse



Pretty sure its 3 or 4 years difference here and its fine. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I'm officially 18
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Happy birthday watt

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)

hi again people


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hi again people

Click to collapse



Goodmorning hus

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning hus
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



good morning, how are you doing today?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good morning, how are you doing today?

Click to collapse



Not to bad. Just in a meh mood. What about yourself?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Not to bad. Just in a meh mood. What about yourself?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



same, the weather is kinda depressive


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> same, the weather is kinda depressive

Click to collapse



same here


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah, cloudy skies nd a chance of rain... 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 3, 2011)

Rain, rain, go away come again another day.

~Jasecloud4

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 3, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Rain, rain, go away come again another day.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Troll rain:
Sing "rain, rain; go away"?
Thunderstorm.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 3, 2011)

Lulz. Troll rain: for those of us who can't be happy with just regular rain.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 3, 2011)

hey guys... today i was tempted to buy an iphone 4 

*edit: FOREVERALONE.JPG *


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 3, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hey guys... today i was tempted to buy an iphone 4

Click to collapse



Any other suicidal feelings?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Any other suicidal feelings?

Click to collapse



he's still alive, i don't think so

what's up my man


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Any other suicidal feelings?

Click to collapse



No.. im ok... xD



husam666 said:


> he's still alive, i don't think so
> 
> what's up my man

Click to collapse



the usual... school until late...

while i was walking on the street, i heard someone calling me... then i saw a guy who tried to sell 2 iphone 4 in the price of 200 eur..(a piece?) and i was really tempted to get one... after lowering the price of course....  thank god i didnt have money... i offered him 10 eur(all i had atm) .. but he didnt agree xD* i miss my desire  *


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey.
> I'll be honest, I was temped to buy one recently too. It's really nice to hold in hand. I would buy one if Apple wasn't such a bastardish company. But instead I'm gonna buy a WP7, Microsoft is much better than Apple.

Click to collapse



All you do with your phone now is calls and text. Why not just get a dumbphone?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> All you do with your phone now is calls and text. Why not just get a dumbphone?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



xD lol +1
@ milad: i think theyre fun.. but extremely heavy (that alum chassis) and boring after a couple of months....xD


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> All you do with your phone now is calls and text. Why not just get a dumbphone?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



yup that
my mom sent me a normal sony ericsson, im waiting for people to call, the still haven't -_-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 3, 2011)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



hey max! if you want to get rid of your phone, you can simply ship it to me


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What the F?

Click to collapse



Desire Z 


dexter93 said:


> hey max! if you want to get rid of your phone, you can simply ship it to me

Click to collapse



Naa it's cool  Imma try fix xD


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Desire Z
> 
> 
> Naa it's cool  Imma try fix xD

Click to collapse



whats the problem again?


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 3, 2011)

@Max Good luck I guess  But I think you are gonna f*** it up even more 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 3, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> whats the problem again?

Click to collapse



I dropped it on the floor and It wouldn't turn on D:


idavid_ said:


> @Max Good luck I guess  But I think you are gonna f*** it up even more
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



 lol xD 


Worth a shot


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



cool, good luck


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 3, 2011)

Cheers dude


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 3, 2011)

Confusing phone Is confusing 





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Confusing phone Is confusing
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well done max  any idea what the problem is?


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Confusing phone Is confusing
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How are you gonna put this back together??? Lol

Btw, is that a guitar pick?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well done max  any idea what the problem is?

Click to collapse



Not sure, Im hoping just a loose cable.. but I took it all apart anyway 


m1l4droid said:


> Oh I do not envy the person who has to put that back together!

Click to collapse



Doing now  30+ screws already forgotten what goes where 


idavid_ said:


> How are you gonna put this back together??? Lol
> 
> Btw, is that a guitar pick?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



lol xD With effort  And yeah nice spot  Bro's, borrowed to remove clips


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello:

David
Max
Milad
DD
Husam
LURKERS who LURK 

Anyone i missed 



Anyway


@ MAX good luck indeed 



Bets for max messing up the phone more?     LOL



Also i got paid today 


YAY

Now to pay credit card and bills then i can start using money tomorrow. 




@Milad i beat all of chapter 1 in Wind Up Knight with S ratings and still don't have enough notes to buy the new levels  

GRRRRRR


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not sure, Im hoping just a loose cable.. but I took it all apart anyway
> 
> Doing now  30+ screws already forgotten what goes where
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i once destroyed a pic inside my phone trying to open it, turned out there were screws i didn't know about -__-

@david, you gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> 
> David
> Max
> ...

Click to collapse



Cheers 

And  Awesome xD also I suck at wind up knight 


husam666 said:


> i once destroyed a pic inside my phone trying to open it, turned out there were screws i didn't know about -__-
> 
> @david, you gotta do what you gotta do

Click to collapse



lmao  Fail?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Cheers
> 
> And  Awesome xD also I suck at wind up knight
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes, now gtfo


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes, now gtfo

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey Dave, husam, David, Max, anybody I forgot.
> @Dave. Oh awesome I've done 8 levels, haven't gotten all the notes or cards. Have you tried getting free notes option?

Click to collapse



ya but maybe the adblock is interfering... maybe ill try to disable it.. and click it... 


Cause it just takes me to a crashed web page


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey Dave, husam, David, Max, anybody I forgot.
> @Dave. Oh awesome I've done 8 levels, haven't gotten all the notes or cards. Have you tried getting free notes option?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I have  Yes it was, but kinda short


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya but maybe the adblock is interfering... maybe ill try to disable it.. and click it...
> 
> 
> Cause it just takes me to a crashed web page

Click to collapse



ya that worked and brought up some offers like installing ebay app and other apps.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



with this cold weather, i am more than chilled


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes, adblock sucks. Wouldn't let go to Gameloft website to get my 3 free games either. I guess you buy it? Its only 2 dollars!

Click to collapse



Its 6 bucks for all 

I wanted to get the exclusive offer but it gave me an error 

---------- Post added at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> Its 6 bucks for all
> 
> I wanted to get the exclusive offer but it gave me an error

Click to collapse



Also adblock doesn't suck as it blocks all my ads, just wish u could make individual exceptions for each app.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 3, 2011)

Guess I need to stop lurking now that everyone is here.

Sup all?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Guess I need to stop lurking now that everyone is here.
> 
> Sup all?
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



the usual, lurking, chatting, messing around... u?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 3, 2011)

Speaking of Kittez...

Yeah, working right now, it's good. Get paid tomorrow, gets better. Hopefully Saturday go party, and then it will be the best.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Not that much!
> He was meowing non-stop although he's sleep now.

Click to collapse



Maybe u forgot to feed him or clean up his litter


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 3, 2011)

Well...worse comes to worse, there's always the Korean method.

Which do you like more BBQ or Sweet and Sour?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, he wants to come inside. He lives in the balcony (it's closed, not cold). We don't let him in since he'd pee everywhere. He is sick, and we can't cure him here. .

Click to collapse



awww poor kitty


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That is sick.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------
> 
> Here's a pic of him:

Click to collapse



Aww white kittey!!!!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That is sick.

Click to collapse



Hey there's no need for you to be culturally insensitive. Cat's are a delicious delicacy that should be savored.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Hey there's no need for you to be culturally insensitive. Cat's are a delicious delicacy that should be savored.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Cats are friends and pets not food!!!! 








---------- Post added at 12:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> Yes he iz albino. And his right eye is blue, his left is cream. I forgot the term for that condition.

Click to collapse



Bi-polararized


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You are sick Jase.

Click to collapse



It's so sad you feel that way.   I love cat's and dogs. 

They have the sweetest meat of any animal outside of squirrel. 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 3, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> It's so sad you feel that way.   I love cat's and dogs.
> 
> They have the sweetest meat of any animal outside of squirrel.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



I lol'ed at every single one of those lmao 

But awh, Awesome cat milad


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 3, 2011)

God damned beavers are back with there damn dams!!!

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 3, 2011)

So...anyone see any good movies lately?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> God damned beavers are back with there damn dams!!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey! I love beavers!  Oh, I got yo pm btw. How'd it work out? Did it turn on? 

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey! I love beavers!  Oh, I got yo pm btw. How'd it work out? Did it turn on?
> 
> "You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently

Click to collapse



Beavers make our fields all flooded. And no... itsa dead

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Beavers make our fields all flooded. And no... itsa dead
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium

Click to collapse



Milad has never seen a beaver, don't let him fool you. So pm me with how you wanna ship this bad boy.

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Milad has never seen a beaver, don't let him fool you. So pm me with how you wanna ship this bad boy.
> 
> "You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently

Click to collapse



I will probably just send it though the mail... but I hate to trust canada post.(they suck). 
Hahahaha, milad, you can have a shaved beaver when you come to canada.
Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You're right, I haven't, shaved, unshaven, or the one that makes dams.

Click to collapse



lmao  Also Omnia, But i thought it was Samsuck not samsung? 


Also @Justin&Dev.. Sorry for being nosy But what broke? Also Hi


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I will probably just send it though the mail... but I hate to trust canada post.(they suck).
> Hahahaha, milad, you can have a shaved beaver when you come to canada.
> Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lmao! I wonder what a shaved beaver would look like. : Okay, you obviously need my address correct?  

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lmao  Also Omnia, But i thought it was Samsuck not samsung?
> 
> 
> Also @Justin&Dev.. Sorry for being nosy But what broke? Also Hi

Click to collapse



His archos tablet.  I'm going to use it as a test subject and try and bring it back to life as Frankenstein!  Mwahahaha! 

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> His archos tablet.  I'm going to use it as a test subject and try and bring it back to life as Frankenstein!  Mwahahaha!
> 
> "You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently

Click to collapse



Muhahah,  Bolt's 'n all eh? xD

Also I found my DZ earlier.. it's in parts atm.. pain in the ass to put back together but it's also dead


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Muhahah,  Bolt's 'n all eh? xD
> 
> Also I found my DZ earlier.. it's in parts atm.. pain in the ass to put back together but it's also dead

Click to collapse



I may put the bolts in there, sounds like a challenge. > lol jk But yeah, sounds like a challenge. Good luck bringing that DZ back to life.

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Why Justin? I like beaver, shaved ones, if you know what I mean!

Click to collapse



Hell no. I like my beavers to have a wool coat.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 3, 2011)

Justin beaver? 

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I may put the bolts in there, sounds like a challenge. > lol jk But yeah, sounds like a challenge. Good luck bringing that DZ back to life.
> 
> "You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently

Click to collapse



lmao   Also Cheers, Good luck to you too , and btw, if I have no luck, Want it?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lmao   Also Cheers, Good luck to you too , and btw, if I have no luck, Want it?

Click to collapse



Sure sure why not? Just another thing to test on. >

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sure sure why not? Just another thing to test on. >
> 
> "You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently

Click to collapse



sweet 



10.......


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 10.......

Click to collapse



This is pretty interesting.  By the way, don't send it smashed into pieces haha

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lmao! I wonder what a shaved beaver would look like. : Okay, you obviously need my address correct?
> 
> "You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently

Click to collapse



Yeah, just pm me it
If you fix it you can keep it for a few months also willing to pay... if you want. I have heard bad things about archos repair place. So I don't wanna send it there
Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 3, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Hell no. I like my beavers to have a wool coat.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



yes... we know what you mean
Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Justin beaver?
> 
> "You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently

Click to collapse



Only if it comes with a wooly Selena Gomez



~Jasecloud4


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't?
> 
> Also, didn't answer me...

Click to collapse



I like my "beaver" to have enough hair that I can floss with it and still be able to use it for warmth.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't?
> 
> Also, didn't answer me...

Click to collapse



Sorry, at work and your question got lost in the hubbub of the thread. What did you ask?

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Np!
> I asked are Canadian beavers 'hard' to find?

Click to collapse



No, they arnt hard to find, but you need to be able to at least talk to them... just sayin

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 3, 2011)

lol at the convo


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2011)

All this talk of dam building rodents!  


Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> All this talk of dam building rodents!
> 
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



BABYDOLL!! 

whadup sis?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> All this talk of dam building rodents!
> 
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



I know right, thats why ive been away from this thread through all of it... 


Also hello BD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, I gotta work on that...
> 
> And hey BD!

Click to collapse



You can do ittt. We believe in you. You can be The Beaver Whisperer.
Just had to keep the dam rodent talk going
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Like floss your teeth? That's gross.

Click to collapse



It's a free service that I enjoy when I don't feel like paying for normal dental floss.

~Jasecloud4

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> BABYDOLL!!
> 
> whadup sis?

Click to collapse



Hi
Husam
Milad
Davidrules
Error?
Watt?
iDavid?
Dd?
Dexter?

The Bird is the Word


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi
> Husam
> Milad
> Davidrules
> ...

Click to collapse



FIRST!!11!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> FIRST!!11!

Click to collapse



1st the worst 

2nd the best

3rd the one with the hairy chest


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey it's SheWhoShallNotBeNamed. Pity she can't see anything I say unless she's logged out...sigh...

Anywhore, I love beavers!

~Jasecloud4


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> FIRST!!11!

Click to collapse



Lol. Happy now Husam?

The Bird is the Word


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Lol. Happy now Husam?
> 
> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse



No because 1st is the worst


----------



## RinZo (Nov 3, 2011)

Anyone else going to see Harold and Kumar???


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Lol. Happy now Husam?
> 
> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse





jepp  

how are you doing today miss?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 3, 2011)

So, I have decided to use the Finnish book of Necronamic spells, and summon the Mustakrakish.

Anyone down for a party?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Anyone else going to see Harold and Kumar???

Click to collapse



Theres a 3rd one???   

Also hello and welcome back RINZO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RinZo (Nov 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Theres a 3rd one???
> 
> Also hello and welcome back RINZO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Yes a very harold and kumar Christmas in 3d starts at midnight.

And to answer your question without derailing the image thread.  I've been trying to catch up on some shows on netflix, playing gameboy (lol) and COD.  Oh yeah and work.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Yes a very harold and kumar Christmas in 3d starts at midnight.
> 
> And to answer your question without derailing the image thread.  I've been trying to catch up on some shows on netflix, playing gameboy (lol) and COD.  Oh yeah and work.

Click to collapse



Hmmm

Did u watch all of breaking bad?


----------



## RinZo (Nov 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Did u watch all of breaking bad?

Click to collapse



All of what was on netflix.  I need to find season four somewhere.  I'm pissed though!  My cable provider doesn't have AMC


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2011)

RinZo said:


> All of what was on netflix.  I need to find season four somewhere.  I'm pissed though!  My cable provider doesn't have AMC

Click to collapse



Tv links google it they have all seasons to stream


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 3, 2011)

Ello mafiosos

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ello mafiosos
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Good-bye mafiosi!

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 3, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Good-bye mafiosi!
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Bed time for jase?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Bed time for jase?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



I wish, I'm just in the middle of taming a wild beaver and she's none too happy at the moment about my philandering on a website. 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 4, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> I wish, I'm just in the middle of taming a wild beaver and she's none too happy at the moment about my philandering on a website.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



You better watch those beaver teeth if she isn't to happy with youhaha

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

Enough with the beavers! I thought we were done with this hours ago?!  By the way, I remember you saying your inbox was whacky, did you get my pm? 

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Enough with the beavers! I thought we were done with this hours ago?!  By the way, I remember you saying your inbox was whacky, did you get my pm?
> 
> "You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently

Click to collapse



Don't diss a beaver around a Canadian!  ahh, okay. I was getting tired of the beaver train of thought too. And I will check my pm now

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2011)

The Bird is the Word


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 4, 2011)

Done with everything. Cant even have a birthday without my dad drinking.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Done with everything. Cant even have a birthday without my dad drinking.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse





The Bird is the Word


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Done with everything. Cant even have a birthday without my dad drinking.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that man.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

Goodnight guys. Watt, happy birthday. Sorry to hear that bud. :/

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2011)

Gnight Watt, Error...
Sparky and Pipsqueak say gnight as well.

The Bird is the Word


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Gnight Watt, Error...
> Sparky and Pipsqueak say gnight as well.
> 
> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse



Thanks BD  Night.

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 4, 2011)

Morning people 
And happy birthday watt 

My kaiser still rocks


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning people
> And happy birthday watt
> 
> My kaiser still rocks

Click to collapse



That's because your Desire dropped like a rock, buddy. 

SGS2 is where it's at.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That's because your Desire dropped like a rock, buddy.
> 
> SGS2 is where it's at.

Click to collapse




Hello my crazy friend 
Still no response from the repair center,..
My kaiser still rocks


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hello my crazy friend
> Still no response from the repair center,..
> My kaiser still rocks

Click to collapse



I didn't follow the news. What happened?


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I didn't follow the news. What happened?

Click to collapse



Nothing more than you know... im just waiting a response from the repair center to see whats the problem and if its worth repairing... i suspect loose contacts... or even motherboard  (and im kinda doomed if they dont change the mobo... i had a cm7r2 rom on it, which means not ruu-able  )

My kaiser still rocks


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nothing more than you know... im just waiting a response from the repair center to see whats the problem and if its worth repairing... i suspect loose contacts... or even motherboard  (and im kinda doomed if they dont change the mobo... i had a cm7r2 rom on it, which means not ruu-able  )
> 
> My kaiser still rocks

Click to collapse



No idea. Never sent mine in, although I might send the Desire. Unresponsive hardware buttons.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No idea. Never sent mine in, although I might send the Desire. Unresponsive hardware buttons.

Click to collapse



Thats another issue... the vol keys were not working, as well as the search button... lets hope it gets fixed too 

My kaiser still rocks


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

Good morning. 

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Good morning.
> 
> "You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently

Click to collapse



Normality is just statistics. In a society that murders people for fun, not killing someone because it is immoral is not normal. 

Stand your ground, my friends. 


p/s: That answered used to be "Being normal sucks! Etc." or something to that effect. I have mellowed, despite not wanting to. Woe is me.


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi guys. Voice search is failing (I said failing, it wrote satan) 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Good morning.
> 
> "You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently

Click to collapse



Morning err.. wazzup? Im in a java class right now 

My kaiser still rocks


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hi guys. Voice search is failing (I said failing, it wrote satan)
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Never worked for me. I don't have an accent, and I speak near-immaculate English. Fsk me.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Normality is just statistics. In a society that murders people for fun, not killing someone because it is immoral is not normal.
> 
> Stand your ground, my friends.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh! You remember my button?  

Yeah, being normal still sucks. You should never mellow! Always be passionate about the things you stand for! 

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning err.. wazzup? Im in a java class right now
> 
> My kaiser still rocks

Click to collapse



And WHY aren't you paying attention? 

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Oh! You remember my button?
> 
> Yeah, being normal still sucks. You should never mellow! Always be passionate about the things you stand for!
> 
> "You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently

Click to collapse



I still am passionate for certain things. When I stop fapping (other than because I have finally married the woman of my dreams), or stop making snarky remarks, or when I say I will quit gaming...

That's when you should write my obituary. I must have died, and an inept alien has taken over this worthless shell some deign to call my corporeal prison. 

Until that fateful day, here's a beautiful picture of a girl.









p/s: I seldom post girl pics, but this one caught my eye. Beauty beyond words. Also note, beautiful picture of a girl, not picture of a beautiful girl, although she is very pretty in her own rights. 





pp/s: Stop. Dinnertime.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

I'll make sure I write the obituary. Make sure I have my own special place....in your will. 

Edit: Enjoy dinner.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'll make sure I write the obituary. Make sure I have my own special place....in your will.
> 
> Edit: Enjoy dinner.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



xda-developer.com username and password goes to you for you to deface.

facebook probably goes to hus. 


Now, I REALLY need to go for dinner.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> xda-developer.com username and password goes to you for you to deface.
> 
> facebook probably goes to hus.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would never deface it!  I would try my hardest to stay as snide and snarky as you  

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> And WHY aren't you paying attention?
> 
> "You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently

Click to collapse



I try hard, believe me... but that teacher just cant teach... hes talking about something even he doesnt understand and without books you cant make sense... 


My kaiser still rocks


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 4, 2011)

Hmm... We'll see.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXLxiMemYc0&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I try hard, believe me... but that teacher just cant teach... hes talking about something even he doesnt understand and without books you cant make sense...
> 
> 
> My kaiser still rocks

Click to collapse



Then he's useless, why are you even taking his class!?

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 4, 2011)

hello guys

are these phones good enough?

Samsung Galaxy Y S5360

LG Optimus Black

also, if you recommend a dual-core one, which phone do you choose?

---------- Post added at 07:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



you changed the signature?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

I would go for that lg black. But in terms of a dual core it all depends on what your options are, what are they? 

Yeah, changed. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I would go for that lg black. But in terms of a dual core it all depends on what your options are, what are they?
> 
> Yeah, changed.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



under $600


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> under $600

Click to collapse



Yeah but for that you can get some good phones. What dual core phones does your service provider, provide?

Edit: Also, what do you plan on doing with your Nexus One? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yeah but for that you can get some good phones. What dual core phones does your service provider, provide?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



none  

they all sell the pricey yet slow iPhone 4 

EDIT : if you read my sig, my nexus one got blown up (read : burned from inside). It happens 2 hours after i flashed CM7.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> none
> 
> they all sell the pricey yet slow iPhone 4

Click to collapse



Link me to your website? I wanna see the phones.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

In response to the person who asked why we have haters in our list of tags: Haters gonna hate. 







-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Link me to your website? I wanna see the phones.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



my service provider :

Telkomsel- They only sell iphones and blackberries

other service provider i haven't use:

XL Axiaata Phones
XL Axiaata Tablets

Axiaata has alot of  dual core phones for contracts. I don't like to use bundled phones because they tend to "steal" money from phones. Thank god my phones weren't bundled

But tell me your recommendation and i will consider it. Thanks


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

Your service provider gives you a horrible choice of phones. The other one, not so much. Personally I love my galaxy s 2. I suggest that, obviously. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Your service provider gives you a horrible choice of phones. The other one, not so much. Personally I love my galaxy s 2. I suggest that, obviously.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



yeah. service providers sucks (at least in my country)

i personally consider the sgs II too big to fit a pocket and can break when i sit (because of it's thin profile). But that's the best here. Thanks!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 4, 2011)

Goodmorning Mafia I fell asleep last night trying to drain my phone so I could wipe my battery stats. Therefore my phone was dead in the morning=no alarm to wake me up+I never got the stats wiped

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 4, 2011)

sup

can a dumb girl get an IQ higher than me??? 
she's so f___ing dumb, doesn't know anything, and can't do anything, I'm sure she cheated on the test, I got 128 and she 137, like WTF


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 4, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> yeah. service providers sucks (at least in my country)
> 
> i personally consider the sgs II too big to fit a pocket and can break when i sit (because of it's thin profile). But that's the best here. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Two Words: Otter Box.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sup
> 
> can a dumb girl get an IQ higher than me???
> she's so f___ing dumb, doesn't know anything, and can't do anything, I'm sure she cheated on the test, I got 128 and she 137, like WTF

Click to collapse



IQ tests dont test intelligence, just test taking skills.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 4, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Two Words: Otter Box.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



not available in Jakarta!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 4, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> IQ tests dont test intelligence, just test taking skills.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



yeah, but it's also highly unlikely that these were her results, she get's mad every time someone talks logic with her about it, and the way she brags is like a little kid


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey. My Desire is f**king pissing me off.

Click to collapse



crash it. makes you feel better.

Copied.Pasted.Sent


----------



## husam666 (Nov 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> But I need it!

Click to collapse



stop whining and keep your anger to yourself, if it didn't make you feel better, it will make us


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 4, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Two Words: Otter Box.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Nope, I think he needs a beaver box more
Hahaha, sorry, just had to
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Why does XDA ruins my avatar quality? The picture I uploaded was great quality and it was 20 KBs, I don't get it.

Click to collapse



XDA, trolling your avatars 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> stop whining and keep your anger to yourself, if it didn't make you feel better, it will make us

Click to collapse



Lmao! You will be getting a thanks later. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> XDA, trolling your avatars
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



sup error?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sup error?

Click to collapse



Not much man.  About to enjoy some good ol math.  Yay! Math!  I hate math.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey d. Here take a look @ my original avatar:

Click to collapse



First off, D?  Secondly, it's lowres, that's why.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Not much man.  About to enjoy some good ol math.  Yay! Math!  I hate math.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



weeeeee math, have fun


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm not angry. I'm just annoyed. I thought CM7 would really fast and stable, but I was wrong. WP7 FTW.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I still like Android, but I think it's too good to be on phones like Desire. Android needs an advanced hardware like your phone's, to be as smooth as WP7 is on same hardware as Desire.

Click to collapse



Well, you gotta figure it will be smoother with ics.  

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> weeeeee math, have fun

Click to collapse



Spam? Hmmmm, I think so. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 4, 2011)

Mmmmm...Spam, the USDA Grade D meat loved by all the world.

~Jasecloud4

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey milad, I hope you got your application in for immigration already, cuz as of today no more applications are accepted

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 4, 2011)

Sigh. I come into my favourite thread and I see some id10+ mouthing off about wp7. 

I just don't know what to think anymore.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Oh ****. Here's what happened, my sister applied, it got approved, and we are waiting for the embassy's letter for an interview, are we good??!!?!

Click to collapse



I believe so. It was just announced today. So I don't know to much. But the TV said the applications up till today should be fine.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Sigh. I come into my favourite thread and I see some id10+ mouthing off about wp7.
> 
> I just don't know what to think anymore.

Click to collapse



No one thinks anymore.  

Don't get all flustered, just change the subject.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 4, 2011)

Heey

Sakai
Dev
Just
Hus
Mil


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Heey
> 
> Sakai
> Dev
> ...

Click to collapse



Your ruining my signature  


I make lists 



Anyway:

Hello:
Max
Sakai
Error
Milad
DD
Dexter
David
Jase

And any lurkers or creepers


----------



## husam666 (Nov 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Heey
> 
> Sakai
> Dev
> ...

Click to collapse



hey maz


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 4, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Your ruining my signature
> 
> 
> I make lists
> ...

Click to collapse



lol  Sorry dude and hey xD


husam666 said:


> hey maz

Click to collapse



Oh hia  Your sig made me fail


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Why would you say hello to creepers?

Click to collapse



I don't know? 


Oh and i forgot HELLO HUSAM!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> So I guess we are fine. But didn't expect this from Canada! Didn't the TV say anything about the reason for this?
> Hey max.
> 
> -WP7 FTW-

Click to collapse



I didn't have time to watch the whole thing. Had to make lunch. And now this

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2011)

Sucky Dr appts suck. 

The Bird is the Word


----------



## husam666 (Nov 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol  Sorry dude and hey xD
> 
> 
> Oh hia  Your sig made me fail

Click to collapse



lol it makes me fail too every now and then 

also hi dav, and the others


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Nice farm! Didn't know you lived in the country?
> Ohai BD.
> 
> -WP7 FTW-

Click to collapse



Haha, you don't see me talking about farming half the time? and thanks... it's one of three
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi
Milad
DD...
What's up?

The Bird is the Word


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Why would you say hello to creepers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No minecraft speech. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Um no? You haven't talked about the farm when I was online, as I recall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, okay. Well it's all I do.lmao.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 4, 2011)

http://uncrate.com/stuff/lego-star-...yer/?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenewsMakes me want to nerd out and get back into legos

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> OK, as you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss legos. I really liked when I was a kid but I never got enough .

Click to collapse



Lol, I know eh. There was never enough legos as a kid

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 4, 2011)

Were is everyone... I'm bored as **** waiting for a wagon to get back here to load

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 4, 2011)

Post some pics or links dude

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Where is everyone... I'm bored as **** waiting for a wagon to get back here to load

Click to collapse




I'm here. Lurking. Doing the Creeper. Waiting for the right moment to troll someone....

Just got back from starting a flame war on the Saiga-12 forum about M16/AR-15 vs AK platform.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 4, 2011)

MAFIA BUMP! or is that a Whack?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You seem to have what's known as a "one man show" mate

Click to collapse



He is just doing his duty and keeping our thread on the first page

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Not anymore he is not

Click to collapse



Jeeze whata slacker.
What's new mtm?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey peeps? I miss peeps, I would enjoy some of those sugary bastards. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey peeps? I miss peeps, I would enjoy some of those sugary bastards.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Hey err, what are peeps?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey err, what are peeps?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Peeps are marshmallows covered in sugar  usually shapped as little birds but also come in a bunch of different shapes for different hoildays.


Im not a fan of them, they are too much...


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey err, what are peeps?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse











http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peeps 

They are even in Canada! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

Guys, I was sitting here for a bit and I came to a realization. I have to respect photographers a lot. They do something wonderful: in this ugly world they manage to capture beauty. To me that's something I can commend because I gotta tell you, there is a lot of ugliness in this world. They manage to make something that we see every day awe inspiring. 

Edit: Not much man, just chilling and being cold.  How goes your life? Hopefully everything has settled down? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, I've been back for sometime. It's been fun, could be better if "you know who" just was more "polite".

Click to collapse



If you two wish to discuss your personal issues with each other do it via pm. Don't discuss it in this thread please 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Still dealing with them Dominico but more relaxed about it...for now!!

Click to collapse



Well, if you need backup.... I'm a great arbitrator.  And no not me.  For once I'm not the bad guy haha

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What do you two? I meant Voldemort! He is a very disrespectful person!

Click to collapse



Chill Milad, I'm not going to repeat myself. I'm asking you nicely not to discuss this in my thread.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I think milad is a lot happier lately then before. I think he just needed a break from us.
> 
> I don't think it will escalate into a problem

Click to collapse



Doesn't matter.  It's not just Milad. He's going through done heavy stuff so I don't expect him to care about being respectful. I also doesn't expect him to be very withheld with what he has to say. It's not just Milad who you have to consider.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 4, 2011)

Yayyy ! Good milad is here   hi dude contracts

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Oh yes, thank you. No it wasn't you, actually I really missed you guys. Being back feels good!
> Oh and I accept that I was quite emo, and I know that it was really [email protected] I'm happy to say that my emo days are over!

Click to collapse



Awesome to hear.  Glad you're not so depressing anymore haha

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2011)

Anyway...............


Milad did u play more wind up knight?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 4, 2011)

Lol british guy 


M_T_M said:


> People, people...let us stop this non sense right now and watch this together....I've cleaned up the past so we can concentrate on the present with the future in mind

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> People, people...let us stop this non sense right now and watch this together....I've cleaned up the past so we can concentrate on the present with the future in mind

Click to collapse



Mmmmm, Sugar 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Actually, I'm kinda depressed, but not EMO! There's a difference! Living in this place makes everyone depressed, and really angry.

Click to collapse



Depressed != depressing.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> When life gives you lemons......
> Do what I did....leave that country and move here.....ME GUSTA!!

Click to collapse



No when Life Gives You Lemons Say F*ck The Lemons And Bail


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> When life gives you lemons......
> Do what I did....leave that country and move here.....ME GUSTA!!

Click to collapse



I believe this is more suitable.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2vNuaBQNKE&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> When life gives you lemons......
> Do what I did....leave that country and move here.....ME GUSTA!!

Click to collapse



You lived in iran? :


m1l4droid said:


> Oh right sorry.
> 
> Mohair max!
> 
> @Dave, well, a little. Finished level 10.

Click to collapse



I fail at that game


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, he left Mexico and came to US.
> 
> Mohair? Wtf is mohair? I wrote Ohai!

Click to collapse



He did  JNever knew 

And lol  Wasn't going to question, Thoguht it was another language


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey Maxey  Like my lemons YouTube link? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I fail at that game

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hahaha, no it means nothing in Persian, afaik.
> That game is amazing. @Dave u have finished level 11, 12 is quite hard tho.

Click to collapse



Ya i finished all of book one perfectly with s ranks 

I'm just awesome


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 4, 2011)

Erick erick erick

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



2 shay  

and

 grrrr


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey Maxey  Like my lemons YouTube link?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



lmao  xD  Combustible lemon 


davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



'Tis true 


watt9493 said:


> Erick erick erick
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



erick erick erick erick erick erick


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lmao  xD  Combustible lemon
> 
> 'Tis true
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Erick Erick Erick? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> what is 2 shay.

Click to collapse



A word derived from French that is used most-commonly when someone makes a particularly good point in an arguement and leaves the opponent (the touché sayer) speechless or at a loss for words.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 4, 2011)

we made erick famous


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> what is 2 shay.

Click to collapse



http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070430211129AAuwr8J


----------



## husam666 (Nov 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Erick erick erick
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



lmao xDDDD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 4, 2011)

Im not lying when i say it hurt to hold my phone from the heat  gother to 59th down from 80th but have give it a break because im too far from a fridge   



Thread.. Y u no alive
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Erick Erick Erick?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



We bring tcp back

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 4, 2011)

Fuuuuuuu random reboot!

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> What does the thread's title mean ?
> 
> The voices in my head told me to....

Click to collapse



It means angry banana is angry.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 4, 2011)

And you won't like bananas when theyrr angry 

Smoking banana skins makes you halucinate?  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


>

Click to collapse



That cat looks delicious.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 4, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> That cat looks delicious.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Question, have you ever actually eaten cat?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Why yes...yes I have.*



deliriousDroid said:


> Question, have you ever actually eaten cat?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yes, yes I have.

List of (air breathing) animals I've eaten to date:

Cat
Dog
Horse
Deer
Squirrel
Racoon
Armadillo
Turtle
Gator
Cow
Sheep
Ox
Many avian species
Bison
Beefalo (hybrid of cow and buffalo)
Burro
Rabbit
Jackalope

~Jasecloud4

That's all I remember at this point.

P.S. At some point in the future I would really like to taste a tiger, however, as this is not an
easy animal to run down and buy at the local redneck grocer, I find that this may take awhile.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Yes, yes I have.
> 
> List of (air breathing) animals I've eaten to date:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wow i thought i was the only one


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I'ma change that title nana....are you mocking me with it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I already changed it.  No, I was simply trolling. No harm no foul. I've also realized, the older you get the easier it is to let things bother you. I have such a temper now. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wow i thought i was the only one

Click to collapse



Lulz. I spent some time in some rural areas. Ergo I learned to eat things I wouldn't have previously. However, I will say that when I found out I was eating dog stew, I was none too pleased. I actually happen to like dogs.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Lulz. I spent some time in some rural areas. Ergo I learned to eat things I wouldn't have previously. However, I will say that when I found out I was eating dog stew, I was none too pleased. I actually happen to like dogs.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



wait you were serious?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wait you were serious?

Click to collapse



Yes. For once I am not trolling. I have not only eaten many of those animals, but parts of those animals that should not be eaten. (thankfully I've managed to avoid the "Rocky Mountain Oysters".

~Jasecloud4


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Burro !!!??? bwahahahahaha...brilliant!!

Click to collapse



Yes that was another unfortunate one. I had eaten horse previously, and it was communicated that this was horse jerky, yet I couldn't figure out why it was so tough. Finally, I ran into a local who spoke the language and was able to determine for me based on the wrapping and the conversation with the previous gentleman that it was infact burro.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Yes. For once I am not trolling. I have not only eaten many of those animals, but parts of those animals that should not be eaten. (thankfully I've managed to avoid the "Rocky Mountain Oysters".
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



lol, i am speechless


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ewwwwwww! Jase!

Click to collapse



It's his everyday meal. 

Copied.Pasted.Sent.


----------



## the_scotsman (Nov 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Sigh. I come into my favourite thread and I see some id10+ mouthing off about wp7.
> 
> I just don't know what to think anymore.

Click to collapse



I suggest you avoid calling anyone an idiot on xda...it's not something I particularly like to see. I'm sure other mods feel the same.

I also "just don't know what to think anymore"...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 5, 2011)

'Moooornning


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Afternoon Max!!
> 
> I flashed a Sense ROM. Stock old Desire Sense ROM, CM7's slow USB transfer speed was bugging me.

Click to collapse



Sweet, But stock?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah. I don't care about this phone anymore, so why run a fancy ROM on it?
> But this ROM is not that stock, it has Sense 2.1 quick settings on status bar, it has data2sd (makes the ext partition, internal memory, so now I have 1 GB internal memory instead Desire's 147 MB crap).
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I fixed the issue where it thought it was charging when it wasn't, that made the phone constantly vibrate and aswell as being annoying drained the battery 

And ahh fair enough  When you said stock though I thought you meant rootless


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good to hear!
> 
> Lol haha no I'm not crazy.
> 
> But this rom is f*cked up!! It's unstable and slow as f*ck! Can't do **** with it. Then the dev tagged it as fast and stable. Every command takes 2 minutes to take effect!! WTH? It's a stock ROM FFS! I'm amazed.

Click to collapse



Cheers  and 

Wierd.. You do a full wipe?


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good to hear!
> 
> Lol haha no I'm not crazy.
> 
> But this rom is f*cked up!! It's unstable and slow as f*ck! Can't do **** with it. Then the dev tagged it as fast and stable. Every command takes 2 minutes to take effect!! WTH? It's a stock ROM FFS! I'm amazed.

Click to collapse



Like Max said, did you do a full wipe? Otherwise:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmvCpR45LKA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Like Max said, did you do a full wipe? Otherwise:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmvCpR45LKA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao!!  xD

This


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 5, 2011)

Sometimes I hate my phone  "Please insert an SD card" The card is in there, goddamnit! 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 5, 2011)

Goodmorning Mafia
Boring week is turning into boring weekend
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Of course I performed a full wipe!! I was running CM7! I don't know it may be the kernel. I flash another when I got home..
> What's the video? Can't see it don't have vpn now.

Click to collapse



You are a noob at xda developers 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 5, 2011)

I gotta get some filters for my rollies. They are cutting up my tongue

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 5, 2011)

Lol, error is gunna be disappointed. My tablets working again. Gust hit the power button this morning and boom, it was already booted and worked.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 5, 2011)

I find it terrible that you guys have had so many problems with android and phones in general. I haven't had 1 problem with my incredible that a rom/full wipe didnt fix. It has to be frustrating, ik cause i went through 6 moto defys on T-Mobile, but that phone sucked.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 5, 2011)

I kinda wanna buy a g1 just for the hell of it
Cuz I love this phone so much.haha
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I gotta get some filters for my rollies. They are cutting up my tongue
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Roach 'em 

---------- Post added at 01:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------




deliriousDroid said:


> I kinda wanna buy a g1 just for the hell of it
> Cuz I love this phone so much.haha
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Same  I couldn't find one for like less than £80 a week ago though 

---------- Post added at 01:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------




watt9493 said:


> I find it terrible that you guys have had so many problems with android and phones in general. I haven't had 1 problem with my incredible that a rom/full wipe didnt fix. It has to be frustrating, ik cause i went through 6 moto defys on T-Mobile, but that phone sucked.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



6?!?!  Wow, Also mine's working great now... and my homescreen looks awesome 

Trying to get LumiaUI but markert won't let me install 

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.r3dx.theme.lunarui

There's a thread on xda too


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2011)

'afternoon guys


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Roach 'em
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah, I mean I smoke so much the tobacco is making little cracks in the end of my tongue that hurt
And that seems a bit much for ancient technology
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nah, I mean I smoke so much the tobacco is making little cracks in the end of my tongue that hurt
> And that seems a bit much for ancient technology

Click to collapse



Gross.

I smoke so much beaver my tongue hurts. Keeps her happy though.

~Jasecloud4

Sorry, I had to throw that one in.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 5, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Gross.
> 
> I smoke so much beaver my tongue hurts. Keeps her happy though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well just bought 3000 filters off eBay. Should help

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2011)

I hope you don't hate me guys, my mom sent me this, I'll be using it for the next idk what period of time  

I <3 Sony Ericsson


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I hope you don't hate me guys, my mom sent me this, I'll be using it for the next idk what period of time
> 
> I <3 Sony Ericsson

Click to collapse



Wow, a 3.2 megapixal camera. Me jelly

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I hope you don't hate me guys, my mom sent me this, I'll be using it for the next idk what period of time
> 
> I <3 Sony Ericsson

Click to collapse








¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2011)

haters gonna hate 

actually I like that phone


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I used to be a SE fan until the completely f**ked me with their piece of crap Satio.
> 
> Flashed a Desire S ROM port. That stock Desire ROM was a no go.

Click to collapse



what happened?


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I used to be a SE fan until the completely f**ked me with their piece of crap Satio.

Click to collapse



Same here, but I had a Vivaz. I have no idea how I survived with that POS. 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what happened?

Click to collapse



Random reboots all the time, buggy as f***, slow, laggy, half the Symbian apps didn't work,... Do you want me to go on? 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Random reboots all the time, buggy as f***, slow, laggy, half the Symbian apps didn't work,... Do you want me to go on?
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse





m1l4droid said:


> That phone was so buggy you had to reboot twice a day to have work properly, even with that it wouldn't. We waited long for SE to release an update to fix the bugs but they didn't, ever.
> 
> It's amazing how my sister still uses that phone, she bought it from me over a year ago. I told it's buggy as f**k but she wouldn't listen 'I like the design'!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



oh i see


----------



## TheRomMistress (Nov 5, 2011)

Is everyone playing like big boys and girls today? I hope so....


----------



## TheRomMistress (Nov 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh noes  also I don't think so..  maybe if trm wasn't the mod here haha
> 
> Cheers Hus  I remember when I had more than you by quite a few thousand
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I know I am behind but....You know I am not THAT easy on you guys...why just the other day there was this guy who said this thing and BAM! It was that easy...


----------



## TheRomMistress (Nov 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What did Husam say? No M_T_M wasn't that guy.
> 
> I saw TRIM and Orb, crazy stuff  Now that they have a face, it's not so intimidating. Why wasn't the clown there?!
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



Wait...you saw me??? AGGGGHHHH


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey look guys, no hands!

You know the story is going to be good when it starts with that.

~Jasecloud4

Looks like I've been moderated.


----------



## TheRomMistress (Nov 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> TRM was never intimidating cause her face was already on her twitter
> 
> orb doesn't look intimidating at all
> 
> he looks like a chill dude

Click to collapse



Hey now...just cuz I gots a "pretty" face does not mean I can not be intimidating.



I_am_Error said:


> I want him to teach me salsa lessons!  ¡Olé! I would definitely party with Orb and TRiM.
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



TRM is fun to party with


----------



## TheRomMistress (Nov 5, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Hey look guys, no hands!
> 
> You know the story is going to be good when it starts with that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes...just remember you have a woman moderating OT...and I am not too fond at discussing bodily functions.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Is everyone playing like big boys and girls today? I hope so....

Click to collapse



yes of course 

btw big boys and big girls mean adults, and playing can mean something else


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 5, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I know I am behind but....You know I am not THAT easy on you guys...why just the other day there was this guy who said this thing and BAM! It was that easy...

Click to collapse



Replying to 2 week old posts ftw!

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 5, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Yes...just remember you have a woman moderating OT...and I am not too fond at discussing bodily functions.

Click to collapse



There's no need to be insensitive to my beliefs. Bodily functions are a natural part of human living, one which we worship with our whole hearts.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Does anyone know where I can find and dalvik cache 2 sd script? I have searched the forum a lot but I can't seem to find it... I really need it I'm running out of space with this ROM.

Click to collapse



You can find it here: http://bit.ly/4xYqve 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 5, 2011)

Two convicts are locked in a cell. There is an unbarred window high up in the cell. No matter if they stand on the bed or one on top of the other they can't reach the window to escape. They then decide to tunnel out. However, they give up on tunneling because it will take too long. Finally one of the convicts figures out how to escape from the cell. What is his plan?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 5, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Two convicts are locked in a cell. There is an unbarred window high up in the cell. No matter if they stand on the bed or one on top of the other they can't reach the window to escape. They then decide to tunnel out. However, they give up on tunneling because it will take too long. Finally one of the convicts figures out how to escape from the cell. What is his plan?
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



They put the bed sideways and stand on it? But this should have been in the puzzle thread.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 5, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Wait...you saw me??? AGGGGHHHH

Click to collapse



How many pages did you go through to find that?


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Mod Edit: Images count too...No foul language please.

Click to collapse



Too bad I couldn't see the image, but:







¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## TheRomMistress (Nov 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> How many pages did you go through to find that?

Click to collapse



Its a little thing called "Search" - you type in what you are looking for and then BOOM! There it is! Kinda like how I just search for the word f*** and came up with tons of posts that I then had to edit...

On a more serious note...you guys do need to start watching what you say...I should have to chase yall down and wash your mouth out with soap.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 5, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Its a little thing called "Search" - you type in what you are looking for and then BOOM! There it is! Kinda like how I just search for the word f*** and came up with tons of posts that I then had to edit...
> 
> On a more serious note...you guys do need to start watching what you say...I should have to chase yall down and wash your mouth out with soap.

Click to collapse



I suppose I haven't been censoring my swearwords recently.  sorry, it's just the way I talk normally 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 5, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Its a little thing called "Search" - you type in what you are looking for and then BOOM! There it is! Kinda like how I just search for the word f*** and came up with tons of posts that I then had to edit...
> 
> On a more serious note...you guys do need to start watching what you say...I should have to chase yall down and wash your mouth out with soap.

Click to collapse



Conceited person searches for own name on the webs....






Also, you whip them if you need to. I gave them enough warning. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry miss 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 5, 2011)

Morning guys.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 5, 2011)

Not morning  'p
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I_am_Error said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not morning  'p
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Night 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 5, 2011)

Lol it's 6 PM and nothing happened to Facebook  Or will it happen at night, because of American time zone? 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2011)

hey error, max and whoever else


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Morning guys.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Afternoon silly
Also, my tablets working again
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Afternoon silly
> Also, my tablets working again
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Awesome! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Night
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



That's better I gues  

But it's only just gone 5 

---------- Post added at 05:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:14 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Awesome!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



*Secretley thinking*






jk


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 5, 2011)

the_scotsman said:


> I suggest you avoid calling anyone an idiot on xda...it's not something I particularly like to see. I'm sure other mods feel the same.
> 
> I also "just don't know what to think anymore"...

Click to collapse



I no longer care. I have given what I can afford to this site, and I have taken what I wanted/needed. Certain things just make me boil, and I can no longer be bothered to justify it. Some people no longer belong here, and yet they would like to mouth off? How is that not trolling, and here I am, being the one with the infractions? I can no longer summon the will to give a flying ____ about it anyway. 

You feel like giving me an infraction for whatever reasons? Go ahead. Ban? Go right ahead. IP ban too? I can't say that I care much. 

And yeah, I hate idiots. Especially after I try to help them and yet they are still stuck in the same rut, and when I try to haul their heads out of their ass, they have the self-righteousness to get pissed at me. He can rot in whichever hell-hole he wants. 

And to the ____ that's pretending not to read this, you know you're a ____, so ____ you, and you can go ____ yourself.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I no longer care. I have given what I can afford to this site, and I have taken what I wanted/needed. Certain things just make me boil, and I can no longer be bothered to justify it. Some people no longer belong here, and yet they would like to mouth off? How is that not trolling, and here I am, being the one with the infractions? I can no longer summon the will to give a flying ____ about it anyway.
> 
> You feel like giving me an infraction for whatever reasons? Go ahead. Ban? Go right ahead. IP ban too? I can't say that I care much.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HELL YEAH!   

chill dude


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello guys  


finished watching this http://youtu.be/SqmQllZ8wig 
if you havent, do watch it now its awesome


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Awesome!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Haha, what Max said. 
Also I just hit it lightly on the desk nd tried it. Not sure if hitting it helped or not.
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 5, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19072886&postcount=51 
:me gusta:

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice  Porting LunarUI over to Touchwiz


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> This thread doesn't belong to anyone. Public forum, problem?
> Also, who asked for your help?
> And how insulting other people is helping?
> 
> -WP7 FTW-

Click to collapse



Wrong, this thread belongs to me. And I specifically said I didn't want this happening in my thread either stop or go. Agitating the problem won't help anything. So stop.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice  Porting LunarUI over to Touchwiz

Click to collapse



Just checked it out, cool  So you're actually doing something for the users and not just spamming??  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I no longer care. I have given what I can afford to this site, and I have taken what I wanted/needed. Certain things just make me boil, and I can no longer be bothered to justify it. Some people no longer belong here, and yet they would like to mouth off? How is that not trolling, and here I am, being the one with the infractions? I can no longer summon the will to give a flying ____ about it anyway.
> 
> You feel like giving me an infraction for whatever reasons? Go ahead. Ban? Go right ahead. IP ban too? I can't say that I care much.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lulz. 

That was the most awesome, vulgar yet non-vulgar, censored, yet striking rant I have seen in a long time.

~Jasecloud4

Note to potential viewing moderators:

I feel that the ability to express one's ideas publicly is the highest level of moral freedom. However, to go against the existing powers of a hierarchical structure is in many cases a futile venture, only yielding negative or minimal results. Therefore in this case I would like to note that while I express no rage towards my internet comrades, it should be mentioned that a banning of my internet protocol will simply cause me to move to a different numeric range, thereby cirmcumventing any sort of prohibition.



I_am_Error said:


> Wrong, this thread belongs to me. And I specifically said I didn't want this happening in my thread either stop or go. Agitating the problem won't help anything. So stop.

Click to collapse



I have to agree with Error on this one. This is also the reason why I ceased agitating babydoll.

I would also like to add that I have no share in this argument, and that any feelings expressed are not directed toward any party involved in this collision.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Just checked it out, cool  So you're actually doing something for the users and not just spamming??
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



'Tis true 

&  I sometimes make stuff for stuff....

 examples;  Most fail but meh 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=726411
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=761852
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=718530
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=728694
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=728667
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=761825
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=761814
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=759456
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=761852
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1275660
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1273125




Yes I went through all the threads i'd made 


But 100 batterys icons to port then done .. hopefuly


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 5, 2011)

Drama queens check it out
√ Xda finally runs on my archos

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Drama queens check it out
> √ Xda finally runs on my archos
> 
> Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'

Click to collapse



Awesome! 	Screenies or it never occurred.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Awesome! 	Screenies or it never occurred.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Soon, ima just heading out the door

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Drama queens check it out
> √ Xda finally runs on my archos
> 
> Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'

Click to collapse



HALLELUJAH!. HALLELUJAH!. HALLELUJAH!, HALLELUJAH!, HALLEELUUUJAAAAAAAH!

As Buffone di Corte I hearby declare a Lazarus celebration of joy and merrymaking! Beers for all!

~Jasecloud4


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 5, 2011)

Already posted in the image thread, but anyway:


idavid_ said:


> Ok, which back cover do you recommend?
> 
> White:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Can I have beer? I've never drank one.

Click to collapse



Are you Muslim? Then I can see why. 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Are you Muslim? Then I can see why.
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Beer = gross.

All about the vodka! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Beer = gross.
> 
> All about the vodka!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Beer is not gross! But yeah, vodka ftw! Had some yesterday (only 2 glasses, ran out of money then, I should take more with me), too bad the party sucked 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't think you are supposed to feel anything after half a glass  I didn't feel anything after 2 glasses, but it was juice mixed with vodka. 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 5, 2011)

Fireworks!!! 




Also vodka is lush .. doesn't go well with the above however 

Also..






Damn resize.. but trust me looks awesome  
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2011)

the black sensation is better according to this site http://www.smartphonezone.com/compare-sensation-htc-black-4543-white/


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the black sensation is better according to this site http://www.smartphonezone.com/compare-sensation-htc-black-4543-white/

Click to collapse



Very funny  But otherwise the Sensation XE has CPU with higher clock, bigger battery and some other stuff, but it's nothing I can't do with mine  Which one do you like better? 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 5, 2011)

Restrung my bass, started playing for the first time in years... and now I'm late for work.lmao

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Very funny  But otherwise the Sensation XE has CPU with higher clock, bigger battery and some other stuff, but it's nothing I can't do with mine  Which one do you like better?
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



actually i like them both equally, but red and black are my favorite colors 

@DD cool


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 5, 2011)

Back! Had to restart my crack flashing addiction. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> actually i like them both equally, but red and black are my favorite colors
> 
> @DD cool

Click to collapse



Yeah, my fingers hurt now.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, my fingers hurt now.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Where are my pics dammit?! XD

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, my fingers hurt now.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



gotta love that pain


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Where are my pics dammit?! XD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Ummm, yeah. About that I was busy... yesss busy.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> gotta love that pain

Click to collapse



Builds character eh

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> gotta love that pain

Click to collapse



If you had a chance what phone would get?   

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 5, 2011)

And yaayyy, boring weekend not so boring anymore. Paaarrttyyy tonight

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ummm, yeah. About that I was busy... yesss busy.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



I sent you a pm, you're not busy now. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I sent you a pm, you're not busy now.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Replied to your sneaky pm

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Replied to your sneaky pm
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Sneaky pm is sneaky! Mwahaha! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sneaky pm is sneaky! Mwahaha!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Obvious Error is obvious 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Obvious Error is obvious
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Lies! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lies!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Lies! Damn lies!!
Hi.

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Lies! Damn lies!!
> Hi.
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Hi! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> If you had a chance what phone would get?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



an htc7 pro, or an HD7, don't hate


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> an htc7 pro, or an HD7, don't hate

Click to collapse



....I'm hating. Hardcore. Does your service provider even, provide those phones? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 5, 2011)

Lmao that scared me ivwas all like hmm .. then suddenly it screamed through my speakers and made me jump 


husam666 said:


> the black sensation is better according to this site http://www.smartphonezone.com/compare-sensation-htc-black-4543-white/

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 5, 2011)

Also hating right here 





I_am_Error said:


> ....I'm hating. Hardcore. Does your service provider even, provide those phones?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> ....I'm hating. Hardcore. Does your service provider even, provide those phones?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



nope, i buy my phones unbranded or unlocked and i use prepaid


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 5, 2011)

Y u no buy android phone 


husam666 said:


> nope, i buy my phones unbranded or unlocked and i use prepaid

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nope, i buy my phones unbranded or unlocked and i use prepaid

Click to collapse



Sounds expensive 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 5, 2011)

Ok, the clock in my phone is seriously f***ed up. Lockscreen shows 23:20, notification bar 23:53 and Tapatalk shows 6 November (future). Wtf is going on??



MacaronyMax said:


> Y u no buy android phone
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



+1 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 5, 2011)

View attachment 773060

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Y u no buy android phone
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



android is too mainstream


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 5, 2011)

Lunar ui!  I have half a porti made on touchwiz 


watt9493 said:


> View attachment 773060
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> android is too mainstream

Click to collapse



Breathing is also too mainstream, didn't you know?  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> android is too mainstream

Click to collapse



Well meego isn't 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh, and not being mainstream is also too mainstream, which means you are mainstream, but you aren't mainstream while being mainstream, which means you are mainstream, but you aren't mainstream while being mainstream, which means you are mainstream, but you aren't mainstream while being mainstream, which means you are mainstream, but you aren't mainstream while being mainstream, which means you are mainstream, but you aren't mainstream while being mainstream, which means you are mainstream, but you aren't mainstream while being mainstream, which means you are mainstream, but you aren't mainstream while being mainstream, which means you are mainstream, but you aren't mainstream while being mainstream, which means you are mainstream, but you aren't mainstream while being mainstream, which means you are mainstream, but you aren't mainstream while being mainstream, which means you are mainstream, but you aren't mainstream while being mainstream, which means you are mainstream, but you aren't mainstream while being mainstream, which means you are mainstream, but you aren't mainstream while being mainstream, which means you are mainstream, but you aren't mainstream while being mainstream, which means you are mainstream, but you aren't mainstream while being mainstream, which means you are mainstream, but you aren't mainstream while being mainstream, which means you are mainstream, but you aren't mainstream while being mainstream, which means you are mainstream, but you aren't mainstream while being mainstream, which means you are mainstream, but you aren't mainstream while being mainstream, which means you are mainstream, but you aren't mainstream while being mainstream, which means you are mainstream, but you aren't mainstream while being mainstream, which means you are mainstream, but you aren't mainstream while being mainstream, which means you are mainstream, but you aren't mainstream while being mainstream, which means you are mainstream, but you aren't mainstream while being mainstream, but then you realize this is just an endless loop and you lose the game.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## the_scotsman (Nov 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I no longer care. I have given what I can afford to this site, and I have taken what I wanted/needed. Certain things just make me boil, and I can no longer be bothered to justify it. Some people no longer belong here, and yet they would like to mouth off? How is that not trolling, and here I am, being the one with the infractions? I can no longer summon the will to give a flying ____ about it anyway.
> 
> You feel like giving me an infraction for whatever reasons? Go ahead. Ban? Go right ahead. IP ban too? I can't say that I care much.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have no intention of infracting or banning you...my last post warning was enough...or should have been anyway.

Instead, all I think that is required is:







if you have a problem with another user, or if they are trolling, try reporting them....don't go mouthing off....


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lunar ui!  I have half a porti made on touchwiz
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



You like??

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah  

Its nice I can't manage to change my status bar though  



watt9493 said:


> You like??
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah
> 
> Its nice I can't manage to change my status bar though
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



changing it is too mainstream


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> changing it is too mainstream

Click to collapse



Having 666 in ypur username is mainstream 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 5, 2011)

So's your mum -____-



Jk  sorry dude  xD




husam666 said:


> changing it is too mainstream

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> So's your mum -____-
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



your mom jokes are too mainstream

@watt typing ypur instead of your is too mainstream too you know


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 5, 2011)

Gtfo noob   



husam666 said:


> your mom jokes are too mainstream
> 
> @watt typing ypur instead of your is too mainstream too you know

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Gtfo noob
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



copying me is not mainstream, congrats max


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 5, 2011)

Yayayya lmao xD 

I'm aching so much 


husam666 said:


> copying me is not mainstream, congrats max

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> an htc7 pro, or an HD7, don't hate

Click to collapse



What frequencies does your provider operate on? I'm assuming you have a GSM provider...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yayayya lmao xD
> 
> I'm aching so much
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what's wrong?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 5, 2011)

I have no idea :eek  



husam666 said:


> what's wrong?

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What frequencies does your provider operate on? I'm assuming you have a GSM provider...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



yep gsm, idk if we have cdma here


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2011)

@max, must be puberty


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

-___- 

Lol  but no... 





husam666 said:


> @max, must be puberty

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> -___-
> 
> Lol  but no...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what's aching you?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

Well, party got canceled tonight. Went and bought some dark rum and am drinking alone tonight. Expect some f#cked up posts

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well, party got canceled tonight. Went and bought some dark rum and am drinking alone tonight. Expect some f#cked up posts
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



So forward the pm! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So forward the pm!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



oops, i may have forwarded it to the wrong guy...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> oops, i may have forwarded it to the wrong guy...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> oops, i may have forwarded it to the wrong guy...

Click to collapse



...o.o Just let BD pm it to the rest of the mafia....aside from people who can't help.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 6, 2011)

going to indocomtech 2011, if the condition is right i will buy a new phone... with a discount of course


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



jokes, i havent forworded it to anyone... im to drunk to bother 
but how ya doing girl? 
caught teh muthaf#cker stealin the gas yet?

---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> ...o.o Just let BD pm it to the rest of the guild....aside from people who can't help.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



guild... i thought we where a mafia? and even a small % would help, so everyone can help, unless they refuse


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> jokes, i havent forworded it to anyone... im to drunk to bother
> but how ya doing girl?
> caught teh muthaf#cker stealin the gas yet?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I fired a driver that is definitely involved  in using Rays gas for his personal vehicle ( I'm actually trying to catch drivers using gas for jobs that are left  off of the driver's and dispatchers sheets. It's worse cuz they aren't just stealing gas BUT actual jobs (which means money) from the company)
I fired the driver for getting nabbed by the TLC in NYC...(1,100$ fine for the company) and I'm STILL being blocked by Union City in regards to the new gas pumps.... 
How goes it with you?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I fired a driver that is definitely involved  in using Rays gas for his personal vehicle ( I'm actually trying to catch drivers using gas for jobs that are left  off of the driver's and dispatchers sheets. It's worse cuz they aren't just stealing gas BUT actual jobs (which means money) from the company)
> I fired the driver for getting nabbed by the TLC in NYC...(1,100$ fine for the company) and I'm STILL being blocked by Union City in regards to the new gas pumps....
> How goes it with you?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



wow, sounds like a headache inducing job 
and im aight, just had a long boring week


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 6, 2011)

Evening

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Evening
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Morning. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Morning.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Anytimening

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Anytimening
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Drinking....







-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Drinking....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeeessss tis good. 
How you doin tonight err? Wanna play sk? Or should I go watch some movie?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeeessss tis good.
> How you doin tonight err? Wanna play sk? Or should I go watch some movie?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



I would watch some movie haha I just got off sk.  But, tomorrow at maybe 8:30?

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I would watch some movie haha I just got off sk.  But, tomorrow at maybe 8:30?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Make that 9 and it's a date ahahaha

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Make that 9 and it's a date ahahaha
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Only if you pay for the dinner  lmao

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

What should i watch? Tropic thunder or fear and loathing?

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Only if you pay for the dinner  lmao
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Cheapo 

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> What should i watch? Tropic thunder or fear and loathing?
> 
> Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'

Click to collapse



Tropic thunder! Definitely get a good laugh out of that.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Tropic thunder! Definitely get a good laugh out of that.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



I picked it as well to

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 6, 2011)

Damn it! my Facebook account got hijacked!

:why:


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 6, 2011)

Night all: partying with coworkers is tiring.


----------



## zhouri (Nov 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey, I'm not FIRST!!111!!
> 
> actually im EIGHTH!!!1!888!!8!

Click to collapse



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2011)

I want..., an Amaze!! Dammit! I want it NAO!

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I want..., an Amaze!! Dammit! I want it NAO!
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Meh. No megusta. I finished playing one of my favorite games of all time.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 6, 2011)

zhouri said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Click to collapse









-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Meh. No megusta. I finished playing one of my favorite games of all time.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



I love the qHD resolution. The resolution on the SGSII sucks (no offense) in comparison. I also love the Amaze camera software on my Sensation. I can't wait to have the camera hardware as well. Also, I like the way the Amaze (and Sensation) feel in the hand. I'm sick of the light plastic feel of my NS. I still want the Galaxy Nexus (and will get it in Feb probably) but after playing around, with the Amaze I'm sure I don't want an SGSII. 

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 6, 2011)

To each their own my friend.  I personally didn't like the way the Amaze felt in my hand...it was blah. I am fine with the camera hardware of my phone and I hope you enjoy your Amaze.  Just remember....I can definitely use any old phone you don't use to test out Android development, etc. lmao jk  I am sad, I just beat my game.  What do I do now? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> To each their own my friend.  I personally didn't like the way the Amaze felt in my hand...it was blah. I am fine with the camera hardware of my phone and I hope you enjoy your Amaze.  Just remember....I can definitely use any old phone you don't use to test out Android development, etc. lmao jk  I am sad, I just beat my game.  What do I do now?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Get a new game?
Sparky is getting my Sensation. I'm adding his N1 to my (eventual) "Nexus Museum"...
Also, this....

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Get a new game?
> Sparky is getting my Sensation. I'm adding his N1 to my (eventual) "Nexus Museum"...
> Also, this....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Awesome!  I don't get a result, weird huh? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Awesome!  I don't get a result, weird huh?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



That is strange. Especially considering you haz the same S3 Qualcomm SoC as the Sensation ( Sensation is underclocked though) and the Amaze...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That is strange. Especially considering you haz the same S3 Qualcomm SoC as the Sensation ( Sensation is underclocked though) and the Amaze...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I know, it's strange. I think it's the ROM. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I know, it's strange. I think it's the ROM.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



That sounds like a job for a new ROM?!?!.... Maybe?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good morning *yawn*.

Click to collapse



Morning Milad....

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey bd! Hadn't seen you around here lately! How's it going?
> 
> -WP7 FTW-

Click to collapse



It's going.....
I've been lurking.... 
How's ur phone search going?

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

*****! Lying about having to work just to not see me tonight

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey, it's not bad, still not sure between Samsung Omnia W, HTC Radar, an Nokia Lumia 710. But I have no money either, so will wait moar...
> 
> @dd. Who? What happened?

Click to collapse



My ex. We were gunna go to a party, but she said she got called into work. 5 hours later her fb status is about beating someone in beer pong.... guess we aren't friends afterall

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> OMG, that is horrible. I guess not.
> 
> -WP7 FTW-

Click to collapse



Yeah, but whatever. Life goes on. 
How's your day going?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 6, 2011)

good afternoon


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Meh, as always, life is boring.
> I have a question, is there a specific word or phrase for the act of driving between traffic with high speed? You know, changing lines quickly, like that? I like driving that way. Been doing it a lot recently and it feels awesome!
> 
> @bd. I have a suggestion for your Amaze/Nexus problem.
> ...

Click to collapse



Reckless driving?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

Anyone wanna play poker? Live holdem pro. Decent app

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## Archer (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi guys.  I had a thought about something you were talking about the other day.  You were saying about having a private forum so you can say/do whatever the hell you like.

Well why don't you just do that?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/group.php


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 6, 2011)

Archer said:


> Hi guys.  I had a thought about something you were talking about the other day.  You were saying about having a private forum so you can say/do whatever the hell you like.
> 
> Well why don't you just do that?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/group.php

Click to collapse



We already have that, it's called maax.us  

Oh, and Max, I love OC bans! There were like 60 spam threads there and I deleted everything and banned everyone at the same time. Like a boss. 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Anyone wanna play poker? Live holdem pro. Decent app
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Cmon... someone has to like poker

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Sorry DD I don't know how to play it.

Click to collapse



Its easy to learn and free

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Maybe later, now I'm heading off to a wedding.

Click to collapse



Cool, is it traditional?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Maybe later, now I'm heading off to a wedding.

Click to collapse



cool......


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh I love having Sundays off


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

@david yeah its awesome 

Also I'll play Dd I'm not too bad..  but I don't know how to play so I play by luck lolxD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> @david yeah its awesome
> 
> Also I'll play Dd I'm not too bad..  but I don't know how to play so I play by luck lolxD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Ik how to play. But I also push my luck a lot to.haha

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Thanks!
> @dd, I'm not sure what do you mean by traditional?
> 
> I'm probably going deaf.
> ...

Click to collapse



Umm, you know how say people from India have elephants and wear traditional robes and sh!t... do you have customs like that there?
And why you say that?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

Honeycomb launcher looks sick on Lazarus


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice 

Texas Poker later? 

Let's get a whole mafia game!


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

I love poker!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

Wanna play? xD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice
> 
> Texas Poker later?
> 
> Let's get a whole mafia game!

Click to collapse



Lets set up a time. looks like rinzo is in 
I have to go have lunch tho. I skipped breakfast


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wanna play? xD

Click to collapse



Yes.  this on phones or computer?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lets set up a time. looks like rinzo is in
> I have to go have lunch tho. I skipped breakfast

Click to collapse



sweet 

Um, It's 6.10 gmt right now, 3 hours? That way we get more players, Or earlier.. or later.. Up toy you guys 

---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------




RinZo said:


> Yes.  this on phones or computer?

Click to collapse



Phones, Texas Hold'em


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> sweet
> 
> Um, It's 6.10 gmt right now, 3 hours? That way we get more players, Or earlier.. or later.. Up toy you guys
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is the app just Texas hold'em?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Is the app just Texas hold'em?

Click to collapse



https://market.android.com/details?id=com.dragonplay.liveholdempro&hl=en


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Is the app just Texas hold'em?

Click to collapse



Live holdem pro


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks.  I thought it might be that one but wasn't sure.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Thanks.  I thought it might be that one but wasn't sure.

Click to collapse



Its a pretty good app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

I just read how to play  I wasn't far off  xD


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm RinZo on there.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I just read how to play  I wasn't far off  xD

Click to collapse



lmao, its easier online i think, whenever i play in real life it gets tense.

---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------




RinZo said:


> I'm RinZo on there.

Click to collapse



take a guess as to what i am
haha


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I'm RinZo on there.

Click to collapse



Will add 


deliriousDroid said:


> lmao, its easier online i think, whenever i play in real life it gets tense.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will Add moth I think I'm still MM, I'll check 

AAlso.. One day.. one day we will 

edit: brbr guys


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Will add
> 
> 
> Will Add moth I think I'm still MM, I'll check
> ...

Click to collapse



I will be back to. gotta eat now


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

Annnnd back


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

How do you add friends on live poker max?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

Meesa back too

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I'm RinZo on there.

Click to collapse





RinZo said:


> How do you add friends on live poker max?

Click to collapse



Friends icon at the top right i think 

Also hey DD


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 6, 2011)

DST! Yay! Hey guys.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

What's up error


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> What's up error

Click to collapse



Rinzo! Long time no spam?  Hope goes it? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 6, 2011)

Like my keyboard guys? 







-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Like my keyboard guys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If I say yes will you play poker with us?
Haha, jks. That's a awesome keybo 
Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

Me gusta What's it called 

Also.. 

The time left makes me want to cry






(Also I have paid btw if anyone is thinking that.. but Im impatient, and this doesn't seem to be working so imma hit the x button )


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Honeycomb launcher looks sick on Lazarus

Click to collapse



Hey error, check it OUT

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> If I say yes will you play poker with us?
> Haha, jks. That's a awesome keybo
> Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'

Click to collapse



Poke her? I usually don't play poke her with other dudes....lmao! Jk  Yeah, I'll consider playing poker. 

It's an ics themed Swype keyboard.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey error, check it OUT
> 
> Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'

Click to collapse



That's pretty sick. But you're not running 3.2 already? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Rinzo! Long time no spam?  Hope goes it?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



I know I haven't been on XDA much as of late.  Everythings going great though!


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I know I haven't been on XDA much as of late.  Everythings going great though!

Click to collapse



Good to hear.  If you looked back any amount of pages you'll notice the mass amount of drama we acquired. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Meh, as always, life is boring.
> I have a question, is there a specific word or phrase for the act of driving between traffic with high speed? You know, changing lines quickly, like that? I like driving that way. Been doing it a lot recently and it feels awesome!
> 
> @bd. I have a suggestion for your Amaze/Nexus problem.
> ...

Click to collapse



1) Sparky no like Nexus S 
2) No Nexii are being sold
3) Definitely giving Sparky the Sensation 
4) Saving money for a few things.. 
5) Buy Amaze
6) Fire a few moar Ada's drivers...
7) Buy Galaxy Nexus
8) Profit???
9) Hi.

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Poke her? I usually don't play poke her with other dudes....lmao! Jk  Yeah, I'll consider playing poker.
> 
> It's an ics themed Swype keyboard.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



4 of us so far, How big are the tables, 6?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's pretty sick. But you're not running 3.2 already?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



That's just my launcher. Urukdroid is based on froyo

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Good to hear.  If you looked back any amount of pages you'll notice the mass amount of drama we acquired.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Man I am too lazy to check all that hahah.  Dare I ask?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 4 of us so far, How big are the tables, 6?

Click to collapse



Say what? Idk.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 4 of us so far, How big are the tables, 6?

Click to collapse



Are you guys playing right now????


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> That's just my launcher. Urukdroid is based on froyo
> 
> Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'

Click to collapse



What the hell? Why don't you have 3.2?! 

@Rinzo, you can ask....but I'm too lazy to explain.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Poke her? I usually don't play poke her with other dudes....lmao! Jk  Yeah, I'll consider playing poker.
> 
> It's an ics themed Swype keyboard.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Bahaha, not one for gang bangs? Good man.
Eww... SWYPE
Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Are you guys playing right now????

Click to collapse



Not yet, but we could

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Bahaha, not one for gang bangs? Good man.
> Eww... SWYPE
> Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'

Click to collapse



Nah, that's not something I'm down for haha 

Eww Swype? EWW FROYO!  

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What the hell? Why don't you have 3.2?!
> 
> @Rinzo, you can ask....but I'm too lazy to explain.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Not much for the development comunity for archos

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

When I go to the friends icon it is just to invite friends viz email and social networks.  I don't just have a friends list?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Nah, that's not something I'm down for haha
> 
> Eww Swype? EWW FROYO!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Haha fair enough

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> When I go to the friends icon it is just to invite friends viz email and social networks.  I don't just have a friends list?

Click to collapse



Same

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

Meet me at table 90 guys. Small tables

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha fair enough
> 
> Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'

Click to collapse



You don't even have gingerbread? That's sooooo.....weird.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Meet me at table 90 guys. Small tables
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Small table 1 or 2?  I don't see a player at either.


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You don't even have gingerbread? That's sooooo.....weird.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



+ 1 (thanked you by accident lol) 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Meet me at table 90 guys. Small tables
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Im in small tables 1 90, wrong one i take it 

Now in table 2 , 90 And on my own XD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Small table 1 or 2?  I don't see a player at either.

Click to collapse



Okay umm small tables two. Table 48
If I join now it will fill up with strangers. So I wait. 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Im in small tables 1 90, wrong one i take it
> 
> Now in table 2 , 90 And on my own XD

Click to collapse



I don't see anyone in either small tables 1 or 2


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I don't see anyone in either small tables 1 or 2

Click to collapse



Small tables 2 table 48
Go now
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Okay umm small tables two. Table 48
> If I join now it will fill up with strangers. So I wait.
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Sweet okay, Also.. Just one a hand for 1000, I was happy 

table 100?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet okay, Also.. Just one a hand for 1000, I was happy
> 
> table 100?

Click to collapse



*won*

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Small tables 2 table 48
> Go now
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



in but i got someone called latina, dred and blazer?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You don't even have gingerbread? That's sooooo.....weird.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Yeaahh

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> in but i got someone called latina, dred and blazer?

Click to collapse



Yeah I'm also in with some random people


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeaahh
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Theres someone named justin, You?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Yeah I'm also in with some random people

Click to collapse



Blah, okay. Someone else pick a table

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Theres someone named justin, You?

Click to collapse



Haha, nope I'm DD there to

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

small 2 table 16?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> small 2 table 16?

Click to collapse



There

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> There
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Man this sucks I don't see anyone.

---------- Post added at 12:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------

I didn't notice either that one is a low buy-in anyways.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

Find through facebook, Link with your fb accounts?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Find through facebook, Link with your fb accounts?

Click to collapse



my fb is linked to another account... don't know how tho.lmao

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Find through facebook, Link with your fb accounts?

Click to collapse



Oh wow.  Which servers are you guys on.  That might be why we're having trouble


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

Guys... I just realised there are different servers as well. Let's all go to server 4

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Oh wow.  Which servers are you guys on.  That might be why we're having trouble

Click to collapse



Lol, beat me to the punch small tables 2 table 51 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

nvm im in 51


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

Genious hahah im joining


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow you don't get a lot of time.  and max where are you??


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

Wait.. what server?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

Max, err you coming?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wait.. what server?

Click to collapse



4 small 2 table 51


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Max, err you coming?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Sever 4, SMT2, T51? yeah?

In


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wait.. what server?

Click to collapse



Server 4

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

Don't forget to add me.  I added you guys.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey how goes it, Now jopin our game  I seem to be winning


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey. I'm back from the wedding.
> @DD. Oh no, we don't have customs like that, just some music, dancing dinner and that's and well quite obviously men and women have separate saloons.
> whaddaya guys doing??

Click to collapse



PLaying poker.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Max, err you coming?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse





m1l4droid said:


> What was the name ofnthant app again?? May I join??

Click to collapse



You may 

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.dragonplay.liveholdempro&hl=en

Server 4

Small Tables 2

Table 51


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

I am getting dealt some bad hands.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

Im getting an app error cant join


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

****, I can't get back in some sort of server error

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> ****, I can't get back in some sort of server error
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeah same here.  Says app can't process


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Yeah same here.  Says app can't process

Click to collapse



Damn 

Server change?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

Peice of sh!t. The only time I want it to work right it doesn't. O well, I was loosing baaddd.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn
> 
> Server change?

Click to collapse



Now I can't even connect to anything.  Perhaps their servers are down


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn
> 
> Server change?

Click to collapse



We can try... I reeboted my tablet before I seen you guys had the same issues.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Now I can't even connect to anything.  Perhaps their servers are down

Click to collapse



Maybe 


deliriousDroid said:


> Peice of sh!t. The only time I want it to work right it doesn't. O well, I was loosing baaddd.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



lol, And yeah


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Now I can't even connect to anything.  Perhaps their servers are down

Click to collapse



Same... see what happens when the Mafia goes on field trips.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Same... see what happens when the Mafia goes on field trips.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Haha we shut their **** down!.  Couldn't handle it


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> OK installing app. Out guys gotta teach me i don't know poker at all!!!

Click to collapse



It's not working millad

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Haha we shut their **** down!.  Couldn't handle it

Click to collapse



We're just too pro for it 


deliriousDroid said:


> Same... see what happens when the Mafia goes on field trips.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Lmao!!!!!!! XD phahah 


m1l4droid said:


> OK installing app. Out guys gotta teach me i don't know poker at all!!!

Click to collapse



As above  But same.. kinda 

---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 PM ----------

it's a shame, Now I'm back to doing hw.. 

Online Poker> Hw


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> We're just too pro for it
> 
> Lmao!!!!!!! XD phahah
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm pretty good at poker.  Of course it really doesn't matter to me if its not real money so I'll bet out of control lol


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You guys should take "protection" money from them... So that their servers won't just go down like that...

Click to collapse



Haha, so how was the wedding?

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You guys should take "protection" money from them... So that their servers won't just go down like that...

Click to collapse



lol xD Lets 


RinZo said:


> I'm pretty good at poker.  Of course it really doesn't matter to me if its not real money so I'll bet out of control lol

Click to collapse



Fair enough yeah ahah


----------



## husam666 (Nov 6, 2011)

.-- .... .- - .----. ...   ..- .--.   -- .- ..-. .. .- ..-. .- --. ... ..--..


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 6, 2011)

Guys, are you still playing poker? I don't know how to change servers on the app. 
Edit: Nvm, figured it out. You can change it on the first screen lol 


¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> .-- .... .- - .----. ...   ..- .--.   -- .- ..-. .. .- ..-. .- --. ... ..--..

Click to collapse



You blind bro? 
Also is poker working now?


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> You blind bro?
> Also is poker working now?

Click to collapse



Looks like it.  Which server and table do you guys want to play?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> You blind bro?
> Also is poker working now?

Click to collapse



it's morse not braille -___-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Looks like it.  Which server and table do you guys want to play?

Click to collapse





¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's morse not braille -___-

Click to collapse



teheheh, Morse is too mainstream 


RinZo said:


> Looks like it.  Which server and table do you guys want to play?

Click to collapse



Don't mind dude  

DD?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 6, 2011)

Remember guys, watch the language. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> teheheh, Morse is too mainstream
> 
> 
> Don't mind dude
> ...

Click to collapse



nope it's not, nobody uses it anymore 
it was once in the past


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 6, 2011)

Let's go to server 6, small tables 1, table 69. For teh lulz

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nope it's not, nobody uses it anymore
> it was once in the past

Click to collapse



Ohh okay  


I_am_Error said:


> Remember guys, watch the language.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



O rite 


m1l4droid said:


> I'm going to sleep, 'night.

Click to collapse



Night dude


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Let's go to server 6, small tables 1, table 69. For teh lulz
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Im there.  join hurry

---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------

max didn't make it.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

full, Im watching


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

this is making me so mad.  that guy is so lucky


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

He is xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

Several thousand down  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

Not going to let that guy bully me haha


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 6, 2011)

Shoot him! I mean....yeah, SHOOT HIM! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah, that mofo is making so much off us.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, that mofo is making so much off us.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



I just took all his  monies!  I have 17k now


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

Was nicely don he left 

You joining us ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

Err, come poke her with us

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 6, 2011)

Heeey guys

sorry for not being on these days ( in fact im going to dissapear again after this post xD )

but ive found some awesome rock collections i simply cant resist listening to 24/7.... and with  all that homework i dont have much time 

anyway... i just wanted to post this (yes milad... i found you! )

now bow to my spy abilities 

c ya


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

Seeya dude  find time soon  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)

Will you guys be playing again tonight?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Err, come poke her with us
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



I should go play poke her? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I should go play poke her?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Eh, I'm done poking her tonight

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Eh, I'm done poking her tonight
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



When we SKing? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> When we SKing?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



I'd love to go skiing
Meet you in Switzerland at 8?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'd love to go skiing
> Meet you in Switzerland at 8?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Going to Switzerland at 8 sounds fine with me. I could go now if you were able to 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Going to Switzerland at 8 sounds fine with me. I could go now if you were able to
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



I could go now to. Just let me finish my smoke and I will be there... say 10 mins?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

Errrorrr, go to the sounce button on the top and switch it to internet

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

And then meet me in the ".....vampire-castle" ffa_bespin

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> And then meet me in the ".....vampire-castle" ffa_bespin
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Nvr mind. That server needs a patch of some kind

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Errrorrr, go to the sounce button on the top and switch it to internet
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



What server?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What server?

Click to collapse



I'm finding one that works. Bespin ffa is nice. Tell me if you find one that works..lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'm finding one that works. Bespin ffa is nice. Tell me if you find one that works..lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



I found one but like I exited cuz I got bored


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I found one but like I exited cuz I got bored

Click to collapse



Aight come to the killzone one. It's sabre only

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Aight come to the killzone one. It's sabre only
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Lonely DD is lonely. Hurry.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lonely DD is lonely. Hurry.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Okay haha

10 char.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Okay haha
> 
> 10 char.

Click to collapse



Make sure to Max your force powers at the beginning to have a fighting chance

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Make sure to Max your force powers at the beginning to have a fighting chance
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



I don't even know how to do any of that 

I am in the crypt of darkness..or whatever.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I don't even know how to do any of that
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



The menu will open when you join... it's kinda self explanitory

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Nov 7, 2011)

@DD I have 28k total in poker now


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> @DD I have 28k total in poker now

Click to collapse



How much did you have when you started?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## RinZo (Nov 7, 2011)

I think everyone starts with 10k? I don't remember though.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> The menu will open when you join... it's kinda self explanitory
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



I'm in a server, by myself, being confused 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I think everyone starts with 10k? I don't remember though.

Click to collapse



Not bad for a days work. To bad you can't sell it back.lol
I'm bored waiting for error to get online in one of the games I played back in my childhood. But he is a noshow
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm in a server, by myself, being confused
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



The killzone server?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> The killzone server?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



...idk! XD

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> ...idk! XD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Lol, find the server named killzone. And join I'm here waiting... and waiting... and waiting... haha

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, find the server named killzone. And join I'm here waiting... and waiting... and waiting... haha
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Falling asleep. Finishing my energy drink tho.so that should kick in soon  

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 7, 2011)

Its not a tumor 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Its not a tumor
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



That's what "they" want you to believe

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Falling asleep. Finishing my energy drink tho.so that should kick in soon
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



How about you join a server I join? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> How about you join a server I join?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Lol, okay, name one

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

Meh for now I quit, too much work...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Meh for now I quit, too much work...

Click to collapse



Omg, all that waiting around for nuthin. -_-
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Omg, all that waiting around for nuthin. -_-
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



My bad, I'm feeling sickly lol xD I'm gonna lay down for the night.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> My bad, I'm feeling sickly lol xD I'm gonna lay down for the night.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Aight dude. Get better for school

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Aight dude. Get better for school
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Goodnight man. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 7, 2011)

Night guys

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 7, 2011)

have a nice dream guys

it's still noon here


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Get a new game?
> Sparky is getting my Sensation. I'm adding his N1 to my (eventual) "Nexus Museum"...
> Also, this....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Also, BAM! 







-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Also, BAM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WHAT THE **** IS THAT? must be super cool


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

This was BD's scoring:






-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> WHAT THE **** IS THAT? must be super cool

Click to collapse



CFbench. It's a better bench marking app as opposed to quadrant.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That wasn't me must have been a different Milad. I always use m1l4droid when posting somewhere. Remember Milad is a common name.
> 
> Also good morning.

Click to collapse



Yeahh, I guess it is morning already.blaaa fml

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What?? What's wrong Justin?

Click to collapse



Cuz it was so late and I just woke up now.lol
I'm sooo tired
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Cuz it was so late and I just woke up now.lol
> I'm sooo tired
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Welcome to my life 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Welcome to my life
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



I don't like your life then
Lol, jks
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I don't like your life then
> Lol, jks
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



...I don't like my life either


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 7, 2011)

Morning all. What I miss?

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> ...I don't like my life either

Click to collapse



Your life isn't to bad dude, cheer up

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Morning all. What I miss?
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



We were playing poke her yesterday
Except error, he doesn't like group poke her
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Morning all. What I miss?
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Not much  Read son, read!



deliriousDroid said:


> Your life isn't to bad dude, cheer up
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



I know, I'm jk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> We were playing poke her yesterday
> Except error, he doesn't like group poke her

Click to collapse



Lulz. Reading through an OT thread is like watching the Matrix while on acid.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You guys called me EMO? Seriously?

Click to collapse



Umm they have called you emo since forever

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Lulz. Reading through an OT thread is like watching the Matrix while on acid.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



I once watched lotr while on acid. It seemed like it was animated.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Not much  Read son, read!
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I'm jk

Click to collapse



Ahh, good. So how ya feeling today man?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah but who's emo now?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------
> 
> Also, hai!!!

Click to collapse



I guess your not catching on that error was joking...
And hello, more news on the immigration situation. It only applies to people who have families here and who apply to get extended family members in. Apparently
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hmm, thanks. What do you exactly mean by extended family members? Like, aunts, uncles and such?

Click to collapse



Yup. Parents grandparents aunts uncle's. Not sure about siblings children or partners tho...

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That wasn't me must have been a different Milad. I always use m1l4droid when posting somewhere. Remember Milad is a common name.
> 
> Also good morning.

Click to collapse



Dammit... xD 
but admit it... would be really cool to be that poster... 


Oooops... forgot to say hi

Hello mafia


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Dammit... xD
> but admit it... would be really cool to be that poster...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your milads creeper now
Hey man, good to see you posting more again
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Your milads creeper now
> Hey man, good to see you posting more again
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



hey dd  nah... im just a super spy 
im glad to be here too.... actually im stuck at the university.. and the next class is in 45 mins... 

---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------

awesome! i thought you could hardly crash an app on debian... but i made it  iceweasel went nuts and luggy... i could even "draw" like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





im so happy 

oops! time to go... cya later


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah but who's emo now?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------
> 
> Also, hai!!!

Click to collapse



Still you  Hi y'all. Chillin in my class, like a boss  And now I am off!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Still you  Hi y'all. Chillin in my class, like a boss  And now I am off!

Click to collapse



Hey err there is cm7 for my archos.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I once watched lotr while on acid. It seemed like it was animated.lol

Click to collapse



The whole series? Theatrical or unedited...lol?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> The whole series? Theatrical or unedited...lol?
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Haha, actually only part of the first one. Then my attention span kinda went loopy
And I went bar hopping for the next 7 hours
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hey dd  nah... im just a super spy
> im glad to be here too.... actually im stuck at the university.. and the next class is in 45 mins...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Bravo.... not sure if that's something to be proud of tho
Ahaha
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, actually only part of the first one. Then my attention span kinda went loopy
> And I went bar hopping for the next 7 hours

Click to collapse



Lulz. That's a lot of hopping.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2011)

'Evening, I just woke up


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'Evening, I just woke up

Click to collapse



lol xD Really?  Unlucky dude hahah


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Lulz. That's a lot of hopping.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



It really didn't seem like it tho. When it was 5 in the morning it still seemed like 10 at night. Acid is a f#cked up drug

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol xD Really?  Unlucky dude hahah

Click to collapse



yes really, u jelly?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes really, u jelly?

Click to collapse



yes very 


Also dissapointed when I found out the Motorola Maxx isn't aersome 

http://www.engadget.com/2007/01/28/motorola-teams-up-with-ferrari-for-motorazr-maxx-v6/


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes really, u jelly?

Click to collapse



Yup, I'm running on 4 hours of sleep and a energy drink indused body hangover. 
So yeah, very jelly
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> yes very
> 
> 
> Also dissapointed when I found out the Motorola Maxx isn't aersome
> ...

Click to collapse



my borther had that phone, it's awesome dude, i was jelly when he had it, then i got my htc and he became jelly lol

---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------

also, i scored 51WPM, how fast at typing are you?

http://speedtest.10-fast-fingers.com/


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ohai guys. I'm scared.

Click to collapse



? What's scaring you milad?

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## JimJam707 (Nov 7, 2011)

I feel like making The Best OffTopic User Awards #2


----------



## JimJam707 (Nov 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> There's an imminent attack threat on Iran by Israel.

Click to collapse



:/ Hope you're gonna be ok.

Found this in my dropbox.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> I feel like making The Best OffTopic User Awards #2

Click to collapse



Do it!  And you'll be okay Milad. Best of luck to you. Best wishes as well.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello error,milad,jimjan,jase,max

anyone else that is not posted on this page or is being a complete lurker 


I hate MONDAYS!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey David. How you doing?

Click to collapse



besides it being monday 

Im good, i had an awesome fun weekend, my sister came into town and it was nice to see her. 

On of my packages came with my new kinect sports game 

Just can't wait for my other packages to come


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2011)

i just smoked enough hookah to make me high


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i just smoked enough hookah to make me high

Click to collapse



Light headed is not high


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Light headed is not high

Click to collapse



idc i cant even walk lol


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> idc i cant even walk lol

Click to collapse



Someone spiked your hookah

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> idc i cant even walk lol

Click to collapse



Ya thats light headed hookah buzz for ya  


Being high is way different and more intense LOL  thats why i don't smoke weed.


----------



## JimJam707 (Nov 7, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1336697


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya thats light headed hookah buzz for ya
> 
> 
> Being high is way different and more intense LOL  thats why i don't smoke weed.

Click to collapse



thx for the info dude


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thx for the info dude

Click to collapse



LOL no problem, so what shisha flavor u smoking? 

---------- Post added at 12:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 PM ----------

YAY!!!! My Usb-Hdmi Adapter and Expanded battery are coming today!!!!! 


Just waiting on my frisbees, looks like they won't be here til friday


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya thats light headed hookah buzz for ya
> 
> 
> Being high is way different and more intense LOL  thats why i don't smoke weed.

Click to collapse



Damn, and here I was hoping he was on opium or somethinglol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Husam, dude, your country's gonna attack mine. Do something about it.

Click to collapse



He can't hes too light headed to walk from the hookah


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> He can't hes too light headed to walk from the hookah

Click to collapse



He just has to get his whole country smoking the hookah with him

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 7, 2011)

Poker anyone?

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL no problem, so what shisha flavor u smoking?

Click to collapse



idk what you call it, but we call it 2 apples, it's a mix between green and red apples

btw I'm done now, and I'm "sobering" 



m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Husam, dude, your country's gonna attack mine. Do something about it.

Click to collapse



I have a country?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> idk what you call it, but we call it 2 apples, it's a mix between green and red apples
> 
> btw I'm done now, and I'm "sobering"

Click to collapse



Hmm 2 different color apple shisha, i don't know if ive seen red apple before, but i have seen green 

Do u smoke hookah regularly?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hmm 2 different color apple shisha, i don't know if ive seen red apple before, but i have seen green
> 
> Do u smoke hookah regularly?

Click to collapse



no, once every 2 months sometimes less, sometimes more

I just never smoked one all by myself


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, once every 2 months sometimes less, sometimes more
> 
> I just never smoked one all by myself

Click to collapse



Oh i have, but i don't anymore, i hardly ever smoke any more


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Watching Blink 182 videos must be taking most of your hookah time I reckon

Click to collapse



there is nothing wrong with Blink-182


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Watching Blink 182 videos must be taking most of your hookah time I reckon

Click to collapse



And listening to coldplay must be taking your trolling time cause u no troll often


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 7, 2011)

Tears of Joy dude 





JimJam707 said:


> :/ Hope you're gonna be ok.
> 
> Found this in my dropbox.

Click to collapse



Also hope your okay mil

And hey 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey max, It's about time ur online


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 7, 2011)

XD sorry dude  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD sorry dude
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



U better be sorry 


LOL jk

How goes it?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2011)

I love how my "dumb phone"' has real multi tasking when the iphone can't lol


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 7, 2011)

Lmao 


husam666 said:


> I love how my "dumb phone"' has real multi tasking when the iphone can't lol

Click to collapse



also David lol   Good thanks tired though..  and hungry 
Yourself ?


Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey husam, I have something similar 






¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao
> also David lol   Good thanks tired though..  and hungry
> Yourself ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good except i'm tired and its monday 

Stupid boring,long night of Leadership Class. 

Good news is tho:
1. No class next Monday!!!! 
2. I registered for 2 more computer classes for next semester, im moving along nicely 
3. My extended battery and my usb to hdmi comes today!!!  and i already got my kinect game and mount and going to mount the kinect on my wall above the TV tomorrow.

So once this horrid Monday is over I will be so happy!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice dude nice  xD 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hey husam, I have something similar
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol nice dude 
looks awesome


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

Failed attempt to get a pic of three deer in our field. Damn you 1.7 zoom!!!
lol
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 7, 2011)

I haz 2 megapixel camera, u jelly?


¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## RinZo (Nov 7, 2011)

anyone playing or want to play poker?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I haz 2 megapixel camera, u jelly?
> 
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Mines 5... so no

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> anyone playing or want to play poker?

Click to collapse



I would, if I wasn't so busy working.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> anyone playing or want to play poker?

Click to collapse



Me 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## RinZo (Nov 7, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Me
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Lez do it.  let me find a table right quick.


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok (1 word answers ftw!)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## RinZo (Nov 7, 2011)

server 2 small 1 table 12

---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 PM ----------

uh oh we have some VIPs in here.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh god, you guys and your poker. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2011)

Anyone down for solitaire challenge in a little bit?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Anyone down for solitaire challenge in a little bit?

Click to collapse



Lol they are playing poker. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Mines 5... so no
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



I have 8, umad? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol they are playing poker.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Still, thought they could multitask


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Still, thought they could multitask

Click to collapse



We're only human...gosh.  How goes everything Dave? Life is good I hope? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I haz 2 megapixel camera, u jelly?
> 
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



nope, I have 3.2 with led flash


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nope, I have 3.2 with led flash

Click to collapse



Lol your phone is beastly.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I have 8, umad?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Maybe a little-_-

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nope, I have 3.2 with led flash

Click to collapse



That's a LIE!!!! 

TP2 doesnt have a flash


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Maybe a little-_-
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse









-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 7, 2011)

Lmao ant eater 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> That's a LIE!!!!
> 
> TP2 doesnt have a flash

Click to collapse



I'm using a sony ericsson c510 
my tp2 is not completely dead, but dead


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao ant eater
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I love that ant eater.  He brings me lulz.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 7, 2011)

He is teh awesome 


I_am_Error said:


> I love that ant eater.  He brings me lulz.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



and husam lol that cam is probably better XD


Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> He is teh awesome
> and husam lol that cam is probably better XD
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



We should dress him as a banana and make him our mascot! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> He is teh awesome
> and husam lol that cam is probably better XD
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



tbh yes it is lol, the whole thing feels better than the tp2 

except for the keypad and the non touch screen, and the operating system, and some of the loss of gps and wifi, and some of the other hardware


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> tbh yes it is lol, the whole thing feels better than the tp2
> 
> except for the keypad and the non touch screen, and the operating system, and some of the loss of gps and wifi, and some of the other hardware

Click to collapse



Lmao  I'd still rather the TP2, NEat phone stillll xD


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 7, 2011)

hi

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao  I'd still rather the TP2, NEat phone stillll xD

Click to collapse



I would cut myself if I had to go back to a dumb phone. Also, Maxey, did you get the fw? 

Edit: Hi Cam! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


>

Click to collapse



LOL that episode was so funny!!!

Randy goes to all plays on Broadway.


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I would cut myself if I had to go back to a dumb phone. Also, Maxey, did you get the fw?
> 
> Edit: Hi Cam!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Whats up?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2011)

yep very 

hi watt


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Whats up?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



The ceiling.  I'm trying to convince my professor to buy phones for the class hehe. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The ceiling.  I'm trying to convince my professor to buy phones for the class hehe.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



You cheeky bastard 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You cheeky bastard
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Not cheeky.... Just awesome.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I would cut myself if I had to go back to a dumb phone. Also, Maxey, did you get the fw?
> 
> Edit: Hi Cam!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Fw ?


Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 7, 2011)

I agree awesome 


I_am_Error said:


> Not cheeky.... Just awesome.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 7, 2011)

A I see  yes I do and I'm in  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> A I see  yes I do and I'm in
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Okay, so we've got $30 from you, and $20 from me, and possibly some more later...but idk how much from BD and DD, estimating it's about $20 each it'd be $90 roughly....so we need more donors. And remember, the reasoning will not be mentioned. Covert operations.  If anyone asks just pm them the msg.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 7, 2011)

Look at the thread I just bumped  But awesome dude,  generous banana is generous 


I_am_Error said:


> Okay, so we've got $30 from you, and $20 from me, and possibly some more later...but idk how much from BD and DD, estimating it's about $20 each it'd be $90 roughly....so we need more donors. And remember, the reasoning will not be mentioned. Covert operations.  If anyone asks just pm them the msg.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Okay, so we've got $30 from you, and $20 from me, and possibly some more later...but idk how much from BD and DD, estimating it's about $20 each it'd be $90 roughly....so we need more donors. And remember, the reasoning will not be mentioned. Covert operations.  If anyone asks just pm them the msg.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



What is this talk of money?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> What is this talk of money?

Click to collapse



Maxey, pm him and add him to the list of fwred people.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay dude 



Done  
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Okay dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



By the way, not generous...just out there for a fellow bud.  But sneaky....

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 7, 2011)

XD also generous  and thoughtful  that's the word..  


I_am_Error said:


> By the way, not generous...just out there for a fellow bud.  But sneaky....
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD also generous  and thoughtful  that's the word..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I GUESSS.....just remember it'sa secret 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 7, 2011)

Super secret..  David said $10/mo for 3 months  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Nov 7, 2011)

Ugh I really hate the neighbors above me.  They're sooooo noisy


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Super secret..  David said $10/mo for 3 months
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Lmao really? A payment system? XD

@Rinzo care to donate to a good cause? 

And kill your neighbors! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Ugh I really hate the neighbors above me.  They're sooooo noisy

Click to collapse



Ya sometimes mine are too 

It sounds like they are dropping bowling balls 

I think they have kids and when they walk they jump or something its so annoying 

---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Lmao really? A payment system? XD
> 
> @Rinzo care to donate to a good cause?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im not made of money error  

whats wrong with that ?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 7, 2011)

XD wasn't put in those words but basically Hahaha 
Also hi Rinzo 


I_am_Error said:


> Lmao really? A payment system? XD
> 
> @Rinzo care to donate to a good cause?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Nov 7, 2011)

Whats up max.


Yeah I actually think they were building a house up there yesterday.


And error I would love to kill those bastards


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD wasn't put in those words but basically Hahaha
> Also hi Rinzo
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maxey I made a thread. Check it.


-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya sometimes mine are too
> 
> It sounds like they are dropping bowling balls
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is no problem  I just found it funny. Thank you. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> There is no problem  I just found it funny. Thank you.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Ya well i can't dish out money all the time only on paychecks where i don't have lots of bills which is once a month and if im lucky 2 years out of the year its twice a month. 

I have lots of bills to pay.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 7, 2011)

Reserved in the thread 

Also fair enough David just saying aswell no one feel pressured we don't mind...  much   xD 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya well i can't dish out money all the time only on paychecks where i don't have lots of bills which is once a month and if im lucky 2 years out of the year its twice a month.
> 
> I have lots of bills to pay.

Click to collapse



We get it, you're not made of money and you have big boy bills to pay.  I'm not expecting you to even donate, it's just something nice of you to consider.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> We get it, you're not made of money and you have big boy bills to pay.  I'm not expecting you to even donate, it's just something nice of you to consider.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



LOL big boy bills!! 

Ya DAMN RENT!!!!  

LOL

and ya i definetly will donate, what paypal link to i click to donate when i have money to kindly give.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I am

Click to collapse



Awesome then you can help us  lmao xD How goes it? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 7, 2011)

Marco the money-man if we told you the cause would you be willing to part with a few $ 


M_T_M said:


> I am

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I am

Click to collapse



Can I help u with something?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

All donation related conversation will take place in the donation thread 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

In such a f#cking bad mood
I have let everything bugging me just kinda pile up in my head and now I had a really rough night at work and I just feel like killing somebody! Or having a smoke...
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> In such a f#cking bad mood
> I have let everything bugging me just kinda pile up in my head and now I had a really rough night at work and I just feel like killing somebody! Or having a smoke...
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Don't do either, go....kill a cat lmao! Jk! Go play a violent game. Or talk about it...that always helps. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

Ahhhh nicotine running through my system. Much better
And well not feeling like talking bout it. Plus I'm still at work.
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ahhhh nicotine running through my system. Much better
> And well not feeling like talking bout it. Plus I'm still at work.
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Screw work! Fight the system! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ahhhh nicotine running through my system. Much better
> And well not feeling like talking bout it. Plus I'm still at work.
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



you share that nicotine?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> you share that nicotine?

Click to collapse



You can't even legally smoke...oh wait... Damn. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> you share that nicotine?

Click to collapse



Would roll you a smoke if you where here man

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You can't even legally smoke...oh wait... Damn.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



yeah i can


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Would roll you a smoke if you where here man
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Don't encourage his addiction! XD

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Screw work! Fight the system!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



I cannot say I am free. For I am part of the system.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Don't encourage his addiction! XD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



i need it. girlfriends leaving for 11 days on december 23rd. back to florida.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I cannot say I am free. For I am part of the system.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Fight the power! Down with the establishment! We are the 99.9495689%!

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> i need it. girlfriends leaving for 11 days on december 23rd. back to florida.

Click to collapse



BACK? We know how well that turned out to be last time 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> BACK? We know how well that turned out to be last time
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



yeah. shut your mouth.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> yeah. shut your mouth.

Click to collapse



Sorry man. 







-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sorry man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lmfao xD

where do you get these pics dude?


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sorry man.
> 
> http://img.tapatalk.com/43fca05c-8235-7b0e.jpg
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> i loled. just very pissed. cause the 23rd and 2nd she NEEDS to be in school. theyre taaking her out of school to get her down there.

Click to collapse



That's understandable. I would be pissed too but there's nothing you can do to change it. Getting upset is pointless if it resolves nothing.

@Husam usually the webs or xda lol

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Fight the power! Down with the establishment! We are the 99.9495689%!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Mmmm, another smoke. At least I'm on my way home now 
I shall have to post a screenshot of my computer when I get home. I think you would appreciate it. 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Mmmm, another smoke. At least I'm on my way home now
> I shall have to post a screenshot of my computer when I get home. I think you would appreciate it.
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



If it's portal...I will. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> If it's portal...I will.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Haha, no. To do with the revolution. 99% theme. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

Here ya go


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, no. To do with the revolution. 99% theme.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



That is awesome 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 8, 2011)

DD, i f___ing hate you


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> DD, i f___ing hate you

Click to collapse



Why? xD

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why? xD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



he sent me a spam wall post on facebook that sent a spam wall post to almost all my friends, now i have to deal with deleting almost 100 wall posts manually  -__-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> he sent me a spam wall post on facebook that sent a spam wall post to almost all my friends, now i have to deal with deleting almost 100 wall posts manually  -__-

Click to collapse



Dude, its not my fault either, a friend got spammed and i clicked on it and i got spammed and you clicked on it.......


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 8, 2011)

new avatar!!!!! after like 5k posts


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> new avatar!!!!! after like 5k posts

Click to collapse



i dont like it


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> i dont like it

Click to collapse



too used to me being the wad of meat?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> too used to me being the wad of meat?

Click to collapse



Basically yeah


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Basically yeah

Click to collapse



aww. but the penguin is so cute X.X


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

No megusta.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No megusta.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



The Don has spoken!

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No megusta.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



back to meatwad
View attachment 775622


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> back to meatwad
> View attachment 775622

Click to collapse



Yeesss
Also damn fb spam making my "great" day oh so much better
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeesss
> Also damn fb spam making my "great" day oh so much better
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



at least you didnt make the mistake of flashing sense 3.5


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 8, 2011)

good morning all 

What did i miss?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> at least you didnt make the mistake of flashing sense 3.5

Click to collapse



Pleeaasseee, CM for life my man
Also I want this phone!!!http://m.pocketnow.com/android/htc-edge-first-quad-core-phone-revealed-images
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> good morning all
> 
> What did i miss?

Click to collapse



You can read can't you?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Pleeaasseee, CM for life my man
> Also I want this phone!!!http://m.pocketnow.com/android/htc-edge-first-quad-core-phone-revealed-images
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



if the processor battle keeps living, then future phones can even replace a windows computer!!!

much like the not-so-famous xpPhone


----------



## husam666 (Nov 8, 2011)

night yo

this spamming just got me tired
maybe it's karma, you know, for spamming xda


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> if the processor battle keeps living, then future phones can even replace a windows computer!!!
> 
> much like the not-so-famous xpPhone

Click to collapse



Never heard of that phone hiu. Links?

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> night yo
> 
> this spamming just got me tired
> maybe it's karma, you know, for spamming xda

Click to collapse



I hear ya bro. Im kinda just runninh on empty now. Fb can be a little beetch eh

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Morning. What's the link you guys shared on my FB?

Click to collapse



Hard core fb spam. Don't click it. 
If you do it will send the link to all your friends
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Aha OK. I didn't see it on my wall when I went into Facebook. The link in the email redirected to a Facebook page?

Click to collapse



Did you do anything in that page?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Never heard of that phone hiu. Links?
> 
> Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'

Click to collapse



That's why it was not famous. xpPhone 2 will come with windows 8

Hey is that archos?

Copied.Pasted.Sent.


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 8, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> That's why it was not famous. xpPhone 2 will come with windows 8
> 
> Hey is that archos?
> 
> Copied.Pasted.Sent.

Click to collapse



I like how Windows phone 7 isn't even stable yet and some attention-seeking devs are whoring about Win8 phones.

Listen to me; Windows is never lean enough to be used as a mobile OS.


----------



## Archer (Nov 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I like how Windows phone 7 isn't even stable yet and some attention-seeking devs are whoring about Win8 phones.
> 
> Listen to me; Windows is never lean enough to be used as a mobile OS.

Click to collapse



I thought the whole point of Windows 8 was that it was a cross-over OS that was "nearly" the same thing on both PC and mobile, or am I wrong?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> That's why it was not famous. xpPhone 2 will come with windows 8
> 
> Hey is that archos?
> 
> Copied.Pasted.Sent.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I gots my archos working again

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That is awesome
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Didn't notice cuz was to busy removing fb spam. Thanks man

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## Archer (Nov 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That's true, apparently Windows 8 can run WP apps. Windows 8 also has voice call capability. So next WP update could be some version of Windows 8.
> WP has a lot of potential, I've used it for some time and it id pretty fast, stable and IMHO beautiful. Microsoft just has to add more customization options.
> 
> @DD. No, I didn't. Is it something like that 'see more' page??

Click to collapse



Hmmm... I could be tempted away from Android if WP's moved on enough.  I did try it when it first came out, but that was WP7, not the current 7.5(?) version.  It was very smooth and "just worked" but the market place was very bare.  I actually struggled just to find a good IM app.  After not finding such an obvious app that I liked I reflashed back to Android and have stayed there since.

I am a _little_ torn anyway as I've always really liked Nokia phones.  Their build quality is excellent and I've found the cameras to be the best on any mobile phone.  If I didn't have a GS2 then I think I'd be sorely tempted by the Nokia Lumia.

Ah well.  Maybe it's time for my 3rd contract


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

Eww to windows 8. I would never purchase a w8 device. I would devoutly run windows 7 till my computer crashed and burned if that was the only option I had.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Eww to windows 8. I would never purchase a w8 device. I would devoutly run windows 7 till my computer crashed and burned if that was the only option I had.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



No worries. If you managed to get a hold of the corporate version, you can disable the Metro UI.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Eww to windows 8. I would never purchase a w8 device. I would devoutly run windows 7 till my computer crashed and burned if that was the only option I had.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Same, win7 made my computer enjoyable to use

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No worries. If you managed to get a hold of the corporate version, you can disable the Metro UI.

Click to collapse



Doesn't matter, I despise the new well...everything.  A bad move on their part.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 8, 2011)

'afternoon guhys


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'afternoon guhys

Click to collapse



Morning Husam.  How goes it? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Also, look much it's snowed here!

Click to collapse



Wow, me no jelly. I'm not looking foreword to winter. Gunna buy a heater for my room I think. One of those new ultraviolet heaters.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Morning Husam.  How goes it?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



it always goes good when it comes to trolling on facebook 

wbu?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wow, me no jelly. I'm not looking foreword to winter. Gunna buy a heater for my room I think. One of those new ultraviolet heaters.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



I'm in that same position. I HATE winter. With a passion.

@Husam, oh you know just continuing to rally up this money for my good friend. It's a shame you can't contribute. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Haha, you guys... I love snow!!

Click to collapse



Snow, no snow fo sho'.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm in that same position. I HATE winter. With a passion.
> 
> @Husam, oh you know just continuing to rally up this money for my good friend. It's a shame you can't contribute.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



yeah, sucks



snow is cool if it wasn't that cold lol


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Haha, you guys... I love snow!!

Click to collapse



Well move to Antarctica then

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm in that same position. I HATE winter. With a passion.
> 
> @Husam, oh you know just continuing to rally up this money for my good friend. It's a shame you can't contribute.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



If I could move somewhere wherethere was no winter, I would in a heartbeat. But I'm already part of the system. And can't break free just yet

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Haha, you guys... I love snow!!

Click to collapse



If you love snow sooooo much why don't you marry it?  lol

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't love it THAT much.
> Also played some bf3 today. You don't know how rude the Iranian soldiers are in that game!!

Click to collapse



I think some of us do...unless you're saying that for a specific reason? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 8, 2011)

Never had snow in my life. Although, the closest I ever got was when a friend tied a drunken me up, slowly got me awake, and pour crushed ice (!) down my testicles. Not cool, but my balls were effin frozen.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> If you love snow sooooo much why don't you marry it?  lol
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



"If I can't get a girl I will make one out of snow. Mauhahahahaha."

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

Why would someone do that?! And you've never seen snow in person? That's a shame. But I personally hate it.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> "If I can't get a girl I will make one out of snow. Mauhahahahaha."
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse









-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> "If I can't get a girl I will make one out of snow. Mauhahahahaha."
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



For a starter course on how the relationship will be, that b1tch will be ice-cold all the time. Turning her on will be a miracle, but it's easy to melt her heart, unless you die of hypothermia. 

Also, her t|+$ will be not be of the right texture.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

So basically almost every girl? Aside from the difficulty to turn on, the melting heart, and the off texture? XD

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> For a starter course on how the relationship will be, that b1tch will be ice-cold all the time. Turning her on will be a miracle, but it's easy to melt her heart, unless you die of hypothermia.
> 
> Also, her t|+$ will be not be of the right texture.

Click to collapse



"I swear officer, I didn't know bringing her inside would kill her"

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 8, 2011)

Your d|kk will bleed. Ice is abrasive. And you'll never maintain an erection in that temperature.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Your d|kk will bleed. Ice is abrasive. And you'll never maintain an erection in that temperature.

Click to collapse



Yes you can! It'll be ice hard  

@DD, lmao xD

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Your d|kk will bleed. Ice is abrasive. And you'll never maintain an erection in that temperature.

Click to collapse



If it freezes fast enough you can

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 8, 2011)

Frozen c0ck has no sensation, unless it's of extreme pain and regret.

Citation: Experience. Non-repeatable experiment.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Frozen c0ck has no sensation, unless it's of extreme pain and regret.
> 
> Citation: Experience. Non-repeatable experiment.

Click to collapse



wait that last line means that you know from experience? 
wtf were you doing?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wait that last line means that you know from experience?
> wtf were you doing?

Click to collapse



Do you really wanna know? I don't! XD

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Frozen c0ck has no sensation, unless it's of extreme pain and regret.
> 
> Citation: Experience. Non-repeatable experiment.

Click to collapse



Dude... why...

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

Don't be afraid, we won't attack you. Don't let our propagandic media fool you. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

No, but we typically know what was going on. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No, but we typically know what was going on.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Or ya like to pretend to

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 8, 2011)

Ex-GF gave me a BJ with ice in her mouth.

She also liked to use her teeth, but that's another story.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Or ya like to pretend to
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



I like to pretend a lot, what's your beef? 






-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ex-GF gave me some OJ with ice in the cup.
> 
> She also liked to use her teeth, but that's another story.

Click to collapse



Let's censor this post. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hmm, but I'd like US to attack!!!
> Also err, can you believe that Sense is faster and more stable than CM7 on Desire? Just using a Desire S port, Sense 2.1.

Click to collapse



It's possible. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I like to pretend a lot, what's your beef?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Time to grow up and live in the real word antboy
Jks.XD
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Time to grow up and live in the real word antboy
> Jks.XD
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Don't hate on my anteater! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Don't hate on my anteater!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



I like anteaters. They eat pests.


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 8, 2011)

Mornings. Guess who isn't voting today!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I like anteaters. They eat pests.

Click to collapse



Hey! Censor your post 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey! Censor your post
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Er... Nothing to censor there, mate 

notsureiftrollingorjustplaintrolling.png


----------



## husam666 (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey! Censor your post
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



maybe he wants another infraction


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Er... Nothing to censor there, mate
> 
> notsureiftrollingorjustplaintrolling.png

Click to collapse



The other post 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> maybe he wants another infraction

Click to collapse



Too much info, But nothing said wrong I guess  BJ could stand for Big jumper


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Too much info, But nothing said wrong I guess  BJ could stand for Big jumper

Click to collapse



....I guess. I still like my oj thing. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 8, 2011)

XD yeah very nice 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Archer (Nov 8, 2011)

If one of my mates ever asks me for a big jumper, I'm not gonna give them one!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'
Bonkers!


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

Archer said:


> If one of my mates ever asks me for a big jumper, I'm not gonna give them one!

Click to collapse



I would sure hope not. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 8, 2011)

Lmao good choice ! 


Archer said:


> If one of my mates ever asks me for a big jumper, I'm not gonna give them one!

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 8, 2011)

Dev.. pmed

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 8, 2011)

We have a new nickname for... 34.5 activity. Big jumping. Guys just love big jumping. 

On that note, good night everybody, I bid you all a very good evening.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2011)

Sup 

Archer
Error
Max
DD
Anyone else i was to lazy to look for a post for or is lurking


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey dude 


davidrules7778 said:


> Sup
> 
> Archer
> Error
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> We have a new nickname for... 34.5 activity. Big jumping. Guys just love big jumping.
> 
> On that note, good night everybody, I bid you all a very good evening.

Click to collapse



Goodnight man. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> We have a new nickname for... 34.5 activity. Big jumping. Guys just love big jumping.
> 
> On that note, good night everybody, I bid you all a very good evening.

Click to collapse



Night sky

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## Archer (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi David.  Fancy a big jumper?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

Don't think any of you seen this when I posted it last night. But it's the first phone that has made me want it since I got my dz 
http://m.pocketnow.com/android/htc-edge-first-quad-core-phone-revealed-images,
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Oh God just stop with the big jumping! It's.... ahhh!

Click to collapse



Never! XD

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2011)

Archer said:


> Hi David.  Fancy a big jumper?

Click to collapse



I don't know what your refering to? 

If its one of these: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sure 

If its something perverted or weird then no 


LOL


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It is...

Click to collapse



Why can't it be a big jumping castle or inflatable obstacle course?


----------



## Archer (Nov 8, 2011)

It's as innocent as a children's story!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2011)

Archer said:


> It's as innocent as a children's story!

Click to collapse



Is it anything like "shake that bear" ?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

Lmao, we are in a spammy mood today I see

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2011)

deliriousdroid said:


> lmao, we are in a spammy mood today i see
> 
> sent from my silverbullet 'htcdesire z running cm7'

Click to collapse



yes!!!  :d


cause its tuesday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No class next monday!!!!!!!!!!!!  :d:d


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> E**** g*** m* a B* w*** i** i* h** m****.

Click to collapse



Damn, I want to try that once xD When I'll have a gf *foreveralone.jpg* 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Someone take me off the internet. I should study ffs!

Click to collapse



Ok. Every hour you aren't studying, a kitten dies. Think of the kittens ffs! 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Damn, I want to try that once xD When I'll have a gf *foreveralone.jpg*
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



You would edit his edit wouldn't you

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 8, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ok. Every hour you aren't studying, a kitten dies. Think of the kittens ffs!
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You would edit his edit wouldn't you
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Happy now? 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Nov 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> OK, studied some thermodynamics. Now let's study some math.

Click to collapse



thermodynamics?   people have nightmares about thermodynamics lol
what major are you in?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

So this morning I had to pull my battery to make my alarm stop. It's hard to pull the battery when your half asleep.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> So this morning I had to pull my battery to make my alarm stop. It's hard to pull the battery when your half asleep.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Umm y not just click any button to shut if off? 

At least my phone i can hit the volume keys to shut off the alarm


----------



## husam666 (Nov 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Chemical engineering. Actually thermodynamics ain't that bad. Our professor teaches quite well, so I've learned it. And it's more interesting than math for me.

Click to collapse



cool dude, idk why but people always hate that subject lol
thank god i'm in an IT major lol


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> cool dude, idk why but people always hate that subject lol
> thank god i'm in an IT major lol

Click to collapse



+100000 I love IT. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2011)

i_am_error said:


> +100000 i love it.
> 
> -we do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



+200000


:d


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> +200000
> 
> 
> :d

Click to collapse



The charity thread is updated. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The charity thread is updated.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



and i responded


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> and i responded

Click to collapse



And I sneezed lol

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Umm y not just click any button to shut if off?
> 
> At least my phone i can hit the volume keys to shut off the alarm

Click to collapse



Umm, cuz it was frozen

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> And I just watched HIMYM newest episode.

Click to collapse



And I just flashed a new kernel. Jugs is working again. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

Two cores running 1.89ghz?! What madness is this? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Two cores running 1.89ghz?! What madness is this?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Daammnn boy. That's making me jelly

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Daammnn boy. That's making me jelly
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



It should...it should  mwahahaha! 

JellyDroid? Mmmm, jelly. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 8, 2011)

Where what how? Is that the Qualcom or?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It should...it should  mwahahaha!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Meh, overclocking to me is overrated


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Meh, overclocking to me is overrated

Click to collapse



So are hardware keyboards. 

@Maxey, yep. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So are hardware keyboards.
> 
> @Maxey, yep.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Not for emulator gaming


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So are hardware keyboards.
> 
> @Maxey, yep.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



B*tch 

I need to learn how to change kernel speeds and voltages, they're all scared  I can get 1.6ghz on not top volrtages, I must push firttherrrr!!!!!!!!

Now do a quadrant, That'll make me jelly


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Not for emulator gaming

Click to collapse



Emulated gaming is over rated. I have the original consoles. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Emulated gaming is over rated. I have the original consoles.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



But u can't take your consoles and play them anywhere u have to have power cord  

Blus having a GBA all the time without having to switch cartridges is awesome


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 8, 2011)

http://sammyhub.com/2011/09/26/samsung-intros-galaxy-s-ii-lte-and-galaxy-s-ii-hd-lte-in-south-korea/

Read this about the GS2 HD, I was almost jealous.. Then I realised the screen isn't a + so the DPI is almost exactly the same  

---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> But u can't take your consoles and play them anywhere u have to have power cord
> 
> Blus having a GBA all the time without having to switch cartridges is awesome

Click to collapse



Wii controlers ftw dude


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://sammyhub.com/2011/09/26/samsung-intros-galaxy-s-ii-lte-and-galaxy-s-ii-hd-lte-in-south-korea/
> 
> Read this about the GS2 HD, I was almost jealous.. Then I realised the screen isn't a + so the DPI is almost exactly the same
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



again with a keyboard u don't have to lug around a wii controller or anything except the phone which u take everywhere anyway 

Plus hardware keyboards kick ass for full page web browsing with out taking half your screen as well i can type accurate emails faster and neat. 

I am going to leave keyboards when and if the galaxy nexus comes to sprint but i will never ever get rid of my epic as it is the first phone and and first android phone ive ever had that has every inch of hardware that ive wanted without leaving anything out.   It truly deserves the name EPIC


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> B*tch
> 
> I need to learn how to change kernel speeds and voltages, they're all scared  I can get 1.6ghz on not top volrtages, I must push firttherrrr!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now do a quadrant, That'll make me jelly

Click to collapse








Cf bench is more accurate. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Cf bench is more accurate.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



what about smartbench 2011


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> what about smartbench 2011

Click to collapse



Meh, try cfbench. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 8, 2011)

-.-





I_am_Error said:


> Cf bench is more accurate.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



You beat me... I need more clocks ! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> -.-
> 
> You beat me... I need more clocks !
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Post the results! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Two cores running 1.89ghz?! What madness is this?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



We haz the same CPU... I need to try this  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> We haz the same CPU... I need to try this
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



I'm interested in what you'll get. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 8, 2011)

Will try soon need a new battery and kernel though.. this just got competitive  xD Lmao  


I_am_Error said:


> Post the results!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Will try soon need a new battery and kernel though.. this just got competitive  xD Lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I'm not competing....why are you? I thought doing mindless actions was the responsibility of us Americans? xD

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## mananqureshi1980 (Nov 8, 2011)

Question guys. Can you point mme to xda forum for Mai enjoy 10? If it exists. 

Sent from my MS-N0Y1 using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 8, 2011)

Um, noob q. What's wrong here? xD





¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 8, 2011)

Don't think there is dude sorry 


mananqureshi1980 said:


> Question guys. Can you point mme to xda forum for Mai enjoy 10? If it exists.
> 
> Sent from my MS-N0Y1 using xda premium

Click to collapse



@error xD okay dude.. my battery was about to die and my kernel was out dated  thats fixed now 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

mananqureshi1980 said:


> Question guys. Can you point mme to xda forum for Mai enjoy 10? If it exists.
> 
> Sent from my MS-N0Y1 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'll be honest with you I didn't even know that existed. But if you check the device list and still see nothing then it may not exist. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Um, noob q. What's wrong here? xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ummmm...idk? So many things? It's an htc phone? XD

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Ummmm...idk? So many things? It's an htc phone? XD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



No  I set the min & max frequency to 1.89 GHz, but it still shows 1.4 & 1.5  My kernel supports it, so that's not the problem. 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 8, 2011)

Lolz xD 


I_am_Error said:


> Ummmm...idk? So many things? It's an htc phone? XD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse












And gpuoverclockbut the screen shot app is awful 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> No  I set the min & max frequency to 1.89 GHz, but it still shows 1.4 & 1.5  My kernel supports it, so that's not the problem.
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Maybe not? Try reflashing? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lolz xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gpu overclock?  

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Maybe not? Try reflashing?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Meh. I'll wait till I flash Bulletproof and post the results. But I'll probably forgot by then xD 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 8, 2011)

Si 
The kernel I now have enables a gpu clock section in voltage control (the oc app I use )

Also  15077


I_am_Error said:


> Gpu overclock?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Meh. I'll wait till I flash Bulletproof and post the results. But I'll probably forgot by then xD
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2011)

Videobb part of sheepser is broken. 

Meaning i only have a choice of videozer, putlocker or sockshare for good tv streaming.

And some shows only have videobb some of the older ones


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't understand .tv streaming ? XD 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I don't understand .tv streaming ? XD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I watch all my tv shows by streaming on video sites after people upload them and share them on tv links


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh sweet fair enough XD how come? 


davidrules7778 said:


> I watch all my tv shows by streaming on video sites after people upload them and share them on tv links

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So are hardware keyboards.
> 
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Oh no! You did not just go there

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh no! You did not just go there
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



I had to...

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 8, 2011)

SaY you had a dedicated soft keyboard is is a haddkeyboard ? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> SaY you had a dedicated soft keyboard is is a haddkeyboard ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



...what? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh sweet fair enough XD how come?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Well sheepser bypasses the streaming time limit which limits people to only watch 72 minutes of stuff then make u wait an hour.

And apparently videoBB changed there coding to block them then sheepser patched that, then videobb block any ip from sheepser thus not letting it take the stream from videobb to sheepser.

They are trying to fix and find away around it according to there facebook.

Hopefully wont be more then a day or 2 

as i use it all the time


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lolz xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What app is that. Did you get it from the market?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> What app is that. Did you get it from the market?
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



I thought it was setcpu which u can get on the market or free on xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 8, 2011)

I'mnot sure.....  say you had part of the screen always a soft keyboard even at boot or even a separate screen is it a hard keyboard as its still hardware.. and a keyboard 





I_am_Error said:


> ...what?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'mnot sure.....  say you had part of the screen always a soft keyboard even at boot or even a separate screen is it a hard keyboard as its still hardware.. and a keyboard
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse





-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 8, 2011)

Voltage control

Market and free 


jasecloud4 said:


> What app is that. Did you get it from the market?
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well sheepser bypasses the streaming time limit which limits people to only watch 72 minutes of stuff then make u wait an hour.
> 
> And apparently videoBB changed there coding to block them then sheepser patched that, then videobb block any ip from sheepser thus not letting it take the stream from videobb to sheepser.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see fair enough xD I feel sick 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I see fair enough xD I feel sick
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Go lay down man? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 8, 2011)

Already am 


I_am_Error said:


> Go lay down man?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Already am
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Drink water or hot tea and just chill and watch tv or something


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice idea but tvsbroke, but imma head of then I guessill talk later, Seeya 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice idea but tvsbroke, but imma head of then I guessill talk later, Seeya
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Ok see ya later max, hope u feel better.


----------



## mananqureshi1980 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the friendly welcome. I a not anewbie just using anew account. 

Sent from my MS-N0Y1 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2011)

@Error and anyone interested go check my latest post in the Charity thread.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 8, 2011)

So how would I go about joining? 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2011)

trell959 said:


> So how would I go about joining?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



U talk to Error


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

trell959 said:


> So how would I go about joining?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why would you like to join? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why would you like to join?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Because a good Mafia always likes new applying members! More members -more power! (In a friendly way ) 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Why would you join such fun, interesting, cool Mafia mate? I'm here every day and I'm yet to apply :rollseyes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ummmm...you're surely mistaken. You applied weeks ago.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Because a good Mafia always likes new applying members! More members -more power! (In a friendly way )
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well, interact with us for a couple of days and I'll device whether or not you'll be able to join. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Why would you join such fun, interesting, cool Mafia mate? I'm here every day and I'm yet to apply :rollseyes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pic:







It did happen 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 9, 2011)

bump . . . . .


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> bump . . . . .

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



wazzup
 Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> wazzup
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.

Click to collapse



That awesome baby hippo! Plus, our charity thread...why you no give charity?! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey guys
@error, is the paypall good now?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey guys
> @error, is the paypall good now?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Indeed it is. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 9, 2011)

Mafias take money! We don't give it LOL.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Mafias take money! We don't give it LOL.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Errr...like me pm you with something.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Mafias take money! We don't give it LOL.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Plus, it's our charity thread...I set it up 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That awesome baby hippo! Plus, our charity thread...why you no give charity?!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



cause im looking at a 31,834 dollar bill for automotive school.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> cause im looking at a 31,834 dollar bill for automotive school.

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> seemslegit.jpg
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



because it is. and i ahve car insurance and gas and verizon phone bill too. at 18.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> because it is. and i ahve car insurance and gas and verizon phone bill too. at 18.

Click to collapse



Welcome to the life of like every teenager dude.  Complaining about it won't get your testes back lol  

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Welcome to the life of like every teenager dude.  Complaining about it won't get your testes back lol
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



oh ik. im  venting. i just went to the quiet place (thanks husam) and feel a lot better!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Indeed it is.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Well expect some monies rolling your way tonight
Also decided to make a nice sig for xda... but realised I know not my way around Photoshop.lol
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> oh ik. im  venting. i just went to the quiet place (thanks husam) and feel a lot better!

Click to collapse



That's awesome, at least that thing works with most people.  Instead of venting and letting it out on us how about ya talk about it? 

@DD, I know not either.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's awesome, at least that thing works with most people.  Instead of venting and letting it out on us how about ya talk about it?
> 
> @DD, I know not either.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



well verizon charges me 107.58 a month to have a line with unlimited data. im not giving that up. evar. i pay 488 a year for insurance (parents policy, mine would be 3678 a year) :0 and i get 100 miles to the tank in my truck because i have a computer problem that i cant fix. cause computers for this b!tch are 134.97!!!1!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 9, 2011)

Morning, guys.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning, guys.

Click to collapse



Night here 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning, guys.

Click to collapse



whats up...


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 9, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Night here
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



And who are you? I see you have no rank...

---------- Post added at 09:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 AM ----------




watt9493 said:


> whats up...

Click to collapse



A guy named Watt, asked me what's up?

Classic.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> A guy named Watt, asked me what's up?
> 
> Classic.

Click to collapse



Bahaha, only you would notice that

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 9, 2011)

The multiple layers in/on/under that particular line:
1. His name is watt
2. "What's up?" is a modern greeting
3. He's replying to my "Good morning, guys" greeting, implying that he is both "up" as in awake, and also replying a greeting with a greeting.

Triple combo!


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> The multiple layers in/on/under that particular line:
> 1. His name is watt
> 2. "What's up?" is a modern greeting
> 3. He's replying to my "Good morning, guys" greeting, implying that he is both "up" as in awake, and also replying a greeting with a greeting.
> ...

Click to collapse



Punbelievable 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Punbelievable
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Puntastic!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 9, 2011)

I think i just self taught myself the basics of photoshop

---------- Post added at 11:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 PM ----------

But am having troubles getting my new sig to show up...

---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 PM ----------

There we go...
its a work in progress, so be gentle


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

Not bad, I expected much worse.  Good job.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Not bad, I expected much worse.  Good job.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Haha, thanks Any constructive criticism?
Personaly i am not liking the border and the silverbullet


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

I think I'd have to look at it more. I just gave it a slight glimpse because I'm on my phone.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I think i just self taught myself the basics of photoshop
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kinda hard to see what you're trying to achieve here...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Kinda hard to see what you're trying to achieve here...

Click to collapse



Not trying to achieve anything. Just throwing pics of all my android devices and avatars into a sig and learning how to used photoshop
If I end up with something awesome, I will keep it, if not I will figure out something else.


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Not trying to achieve anything. Just throwing pics of all my android devices and avatars into a sig and learning how to used photoshop
> If I end up with something awesome, I will keep it, if not I will figure out something else.

Click to collapse



I prefer a typography siggy.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I prefer a typography siggy.

Click to collapse



Its improving though eh


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Its improving though eh

Click to collapse



Main problem is that there's information overload in that picture, and the background you chose is very difficult to put text on.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Main problem is that there's information overload in that picture, and the background you chose is very difficult to put text on.

Click to collapse



+1 to this.

Also, Sakai is critic boss. If you ever want to improve something Sakai will gladly tell you everything there is to improve.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Main problem is that there's information overload in that picture, and the background you chose is very difficult to put text on.

Click to collapse



Would you suggest a more matte background?


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Would you suggest a more matte background?

Click to collapse



A less contrasting background would make it more readable. I can see that there are three text lines that you'd want to show, but they are not very visible because your background is silver on black.

L'Arma Secreta's "C" is invisible, de*iriousDroid, Gli Svluppat*ri di banane is also hardly visible.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> A less contrasting background would make it more readable. I can see that there are three text lines that you'd want to show, but they are not very visible because your background is silver on black.
> 
> L'Arma Secreta's "C" is invisible, de*iriousDroid, Gli Svluppat*ri di banane is also hardly visible.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I noticed that myself. I shall continue this endeavor tomorrow. As I am now extremely tired and cold

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, I noticed that myself. I shall continue this endeavor tomorrow. As I am now extremely tired and cold
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Good night then


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Good night then

Click to collapse



Haha, yeah. I prob should. Goodnight sky. 

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## trell959 (Nov 9, 2011)

How's it going 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 9, 2011)

trell959 said:


> How's it going
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not too well, considering I'm seeing a new member and yet the OP is not updated. Now tell me, why should I not waste your sorry arse?


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 9, 2011)

Es una naranja

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Es una naranja
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Not it's not.


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Not it's not.

Click to collapse



Usted es un ninja

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> usted es un ninja
> 
> -my life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



はい、私は忍です

今私は夕食を食べるために残しておく必要があります


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Not too well, considering I'm seeing a new member and yet the OP is not updated. Now tell me, why should I not waste your sorry arse?

Click to collapse



He's not a member yet. I told him to interact with the mafia before I made my decision. Show some hospitality guys. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> He's not a member yet. I told him to interact with the mafia before I made my decision. Show some hospitality guys.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



I didnt bite his head off.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I didnt bite his head off.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I never said you did  

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> はい、私は忍です
> 
> 今私は夕食を食べるために残しておく必要があります

Click to collapse



Enjoy dinner


-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I never said you did
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse





-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

Morning guys.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 9, 2011)

Good morning fellows

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Afternoon error.

Click to collapse



How goes it? Still afraid of us big bad Americans going to attack you? XD

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ooh new sig justin Congrats!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------
> 
> Not afraid, I'll welcome Americans. I don't like Israelis to attack.

Click to collapse



Makes sense, but I doubt there is going to be any attack as of right now.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

No more political talk.  Remember, rules haha 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ooh new sig justin Congrats!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------
> 
> Not afraid, I'll welcome Americans. I don't like Israelis to attack.

Click to collapse



Thanks man. Any constructive criticism is appreciated 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 9, 2011)

New guy doesn't seem to talk much, except to come in and say hello.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> New guy doesn't seem to talk much, except to come in and say hello.

Click to collapse



He just asked last night if he could join.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah sure whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, I guess you could make the phones bigger.

Click to collapse



It already feels cluttered... 
And yes, I know the silverbullet looks like sh!t.lol. I have another idea that might work tho
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 9, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Anyone know where I can pick up a 65KW generator that will fit into a motorcycle?!

~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> Anyone know where I can pick up a 65KW generator that will fit into a motorcycle?!
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



The internet! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 9, 2011)

'evening, how are things?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The internet!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



I can't find one. I've consulted the Google gods, sacrificed to the Bing demon, Asked Jeeves for help, and threw Lycos a bone. Yet I still came up with nothing.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi  Finally done with studying for this week. I think I had a headache because of it. 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 9, 2011)

Look at this awesomeness, And converted to GBP that's £300 , Cheaper than my phone! Want! So bad!
http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/09/transformer-prime-detailed-10-inch-super-ips-display-12-hour/


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 9, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> I can't find one. I've consulted the Google gods, sacrificed to the Bing demon, Asked Jeeves for help, and threw Lycos a bone. Yet I still came up with nothing.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Did you get down on your knees and beg eBay for mercy? 
Did you sell your soul to Craigslist? 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Did you get down on your knees and beg eBay for mercy?
> Did you sell your soul to Craigslist?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Hey, hey, don't knock Craigslist. I bought my on there.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Hey, hey, don't knock Craigslist. I bought my on there.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Yeah! Craigslist is awesome!  How do you think I get all of my phones so quick and cheap?! Aside from my baby galaxy <3 That Daddy bought with his own money.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 9, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Hey, hey, don't knock Craigslist. I bought my on there.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



I wasn't knocking Craigslist

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yeah! Craigslist is awesome!  How do you think I get all of my phones so quick and cheap?! Aside from my baby galaxy <3 That Daddy bought with his own money.

Click to collapse



I love Craigslist the last time I was on there I picked up a pair of vintage Air Jordans new in the box for dirt cheap.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> I love Craigslist the last time I was on there I picked up a pair of vintage new in the for dirt cheap.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Vintage what? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 'evening, how are things?

Click to collapse



Not too good. Loved one having major surgery tomorrow ...

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 9, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Not too good. Loved one having major surgery tomorrow ...
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



what's wrong?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Vintage what?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Your blind think you need to re-read the again because it's there.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## trell959 (Nov 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what's wrong?

Click to collapse



Sister had a stroke a while back . She's doing fine now but they had taken out half her skull. Tomorrow, they are putting in the other half but they are using a titanium half...im just praying for the best!

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 9, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Sister had a stroke a while back . She's doing fine now but they had taken out half her skull. Tomorrow, they are putting in the other half but they are using a titanium half...im just praying for the best!
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Unlucky dude, I wish her the best 




Also,
http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/Struggling-Electrical-Chain-skynews-2575066809.html?x=0
Wow.. Really?! I'd have paid £3!?!


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Sister had a stroke a while back . She's doing fine now but they had taken out half her skull. Tomorrow, they are putting in the other half but they are using a titanium half...im just praying for the best!
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's horrifying dude.  Best of luck to you and your sister.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 9, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Sister had a stroke a while back . She's doing fine now but they had taken out half her skull. Tomorrow, they are putting in the other half but they are using a titanium half...im just praying for the best!
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



holy sh!+, that sounds f___ed up, my prayers goes for her dude, i hope she gets well soon 

---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Unlucky dude, I wish her the best
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i could've bought that for 2 pounds


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 9, 2011)

xD Yeah  http://www.comet.co.uk/ Here's there site, email them asking for the company for a fiver XD


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Yeah  http://www.comet.co.uk/ Here's there site, email them asking for the company for a fiver XD

Click to collapse



Wonder if they would've taken USD?

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 9, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Wonder if they would've taken USD?
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



By the fact that they were desperate enough to sell out for $2, I expect so 


Best idea ever, Go into a supermarket and start complaining about the costs saying I could've bought the whole of comet for cheaper than this! XD


----------



## trell959 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks guy 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 9, 2011)

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/tec...-to-end-mobile-flash-plug-in-development.html 

Apple can s my d

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/tec...-to-end-mobile-flash-plug-in-development.html
> 
> Apple can s my d
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



actually I agree, flash was not designed for mobile devices, and it can be useless and make the web browsing laggy, just my opinion


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> actually I agree, flash was not designed for mobile devices, and it can be useless and make the web browsing laggy, just my opinion

Click to collapse



I enjoy my flash! Fsk html5 in the bunghole!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 9, 2011)

Ever tried it on a daulcore beast.. imagine butter.. on ice.. on the salt flats , still smoother 


husam666 said:


> actually I agree, flash was not designed for mobile devices, and it can be useless and make the web browsing laggy, just my opinion

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello again Mafia

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2011)

Just mounted my kinect on my wall above my tv and it looks awesome !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Just mounted my kinect on my wall above my tv and it looks awesome !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh. Xbox. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Meh. Xbox.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



XBOX kicks ass, PS3 meh......


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 9, 2011)

Want. 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## The El Guapo (Nov 9, 2011)

whasappening ober here Mafiosotes? 
you all missed me..didn't ya? 

@idavid_: what is this?...post this pictures everywhere day?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Want.
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Y u no want a stack?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Y u no want a stack?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Are you talking about the real one or MS-4?

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 9, 2011)

The El Guapo said:


> @idavid_: what is this?...post this pictures everywhere day?

Click to collapse



What are you trying to say? Sorry, I don't understand anything today  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Nov 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Want.
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



you can get a bigger good amp with it's price


----------



## The El Guapo (Nov 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> What are you trying to say? Sorry, I don't understand anything today
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Not that I will but...how does one become part of this elite weird mafia?


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> XBOX kicks ass, PS3 meh......

Click to collapse



Free interwebz and half the break/repair rate. Sounds like its the other way around. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you can get a bigger good amp with it's price

Click to collapse



Idc  Other "good" amps don't run on batteries and aren't so compact. 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Free interwebz and half the break/repair rate. Sounds like its the other way around.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



U forgot about the playstation network getting hacked, 

Also ps3 interwebz content of game play and stuff is very limited compared to xbox and the xbox has a better controller feel


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 9, 2011)

(Xbox 360 = PS3)<PC

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## The El Guapo (Nov 9, 2011)

Ignored me, will you? 

That's ok...I understand when I'm not wanted..


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2011)

What's up all? Sparky and I are over, I think. 

The Bird is the Word


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 9, 2011)

you are wanted ! Come back ! Don't go 

 'Sup  xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's up all? Sparky and I are over, I think.
> 
> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse



 
What happened?

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 9, 2011)

What, how come what happened  



Babydoll25 said:


> What's up all? Sparky and I are over, I think.
> 
> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 9, 2011)

edit: nvm


hi babydoll


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> What happened?
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



He has issues. He flipped out on me last night for no reason, not to mention He hasn't paid ANY RENT in like three months. I've paid every single bill we have... It's not the first time He acted like this, but it's gonna be the last.

The Bird is the Word


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> (Xbox 360 = PS3)<PC
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Almost...

more like this:



(Xbox 360 > PS3)<PC


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 9, 2011)

hope you're alright, sorry to hear 


Babydoll25 said:


> He has issues. He flipped out on me last night for no reason, not to mention He hasn't paid ANY RENT in like three months. I've paid every single bill we have... It's not the first time He acted like this, but it's gonna be the last.
> 
> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 9, 2011)

That'll do  xD 


davidrules7778 said:


> Almost...
> 
> more like this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Are you talking about the real one or MS-4?
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Anything with enough balls to shake the earth will do

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> He has issues. He flipped out on me last night for no reason, not to mention He hasn't paid ANY RENT in like three months. I've paid every single bill we have... It's not the first time He acted like this, but it's gonna be the last.
> 
> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse



Does he make more money then u or less? 

Why isn't he contibuting anything at all? 

And i'm sorry to hear the bad news


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 9, 2011)

The El Guapo said:


> Ignored me, will you?
> 
> That's ok...I understand when I'm not wanted..

Click to collapse



Sorry Guapo. You jumped in during peak insanity hour, when everyone's having several conversation at the same time.

You should just pm error (the op) directly. That would probably due you fine.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> He has issues. He flipped out on me last night for no reason, not to mention He hasn't paid ANY RENT in like three months. I've paid every single bill we have... It's not the first time He acted like this, but it's gonna be the last.
> 
> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear  Anger management? Maybe it would be a good idea. And yeah, he should pay some bills too. Hope you're ok. 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Anything with enough balls to shake the earth will do
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Um, an amp running on batteries won't shake the earth, I'm guessing  I want to buy it for teh lulz  And usually I need to be quiet, so just about perfect  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> XBOX kicks ass, PS3 meh......

Click to collapse



Agreed! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Um, an amp running on batteries won't shake the earth, I'm guessing  I want to buy it for teh lulz  And usually I need to be quiet, so just about perfect
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



umm, ever heard of the micro cube?
it runs on batteries and shakes balls


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey everyone! I'm flipping hot. I think I'm coming down with something.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> umm, ever heard of the micro cube?
> it runs on batteries and shakes balls

Click to collapse



Meh, too big. And I think Marshall > Roland

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 9, 2011)

Does anyone else notice how on topic the off topic threads...oh a bird!

~Jasecloud4


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hope you're alright, sorry to hear
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Maxey.
How are you?

The Bird is the Word


----------



## husam666 (Nov 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Meh, too big. And I think Marshall > Roland
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



enjoy having something that u barely gonna hear


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 9, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Does anyone else notice how on topic the off topic threads...oh a bird!
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



No, a plane!

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> No, a plane!
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



No! Batman :






-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> enjoy having something that u barely gonna hear

Click to collapse



Whatever, I have a real amp anyways  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No! Batman :
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That picture is.... 

The Bird is the Word


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No! Batman :
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can thank me for that lead up later

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That picture is....
> 
> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse



Haters gonna hate BD.... Also, Paypal account set up for your generous donation.

@DD you know I will thank you when I get the chance.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 9, 2011)

Anytime 
Kinda ill actually, butalright thanks otherwise, You? 


Babydoll25 said:


> Thanks Maxey.
> How are you?
> 
> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Anytime
> Kinda ill actually, butalright thanks otherwise, You?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for responding to my greetings....guys.  Yeah, no, I'm good. Don't worry about me. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 9, 2011)

Lmao  sorry dude I'm glad you're okay xD





I_am_Error said:


> Thanks for responding to my greetings....guys.  Yeah, no, I'm good. Don't worry about me.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No! Batman :

Click to collapse



Gigolo Batman.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> enjoy having something that u barely gonna hear

Click to collapse



"Damn I can't hear my amp over the sound of my strings"lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 9, 2011)

Damn strings 


deliriousDroid said:


> "Damn I can't hear my amp over the sound of my strings"lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No! Batman :
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, just chuck testa


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh My dad is going New York later Dev & BD





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh My dad is going New York later Dev & BD
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



I live in NY not BD she lives in NJ. I'm pretty sure.  And yeah but where in NY? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Nope, just chuck testa

Click to collapse



I just loled.






-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 9, 2011)

Grr, I'm having a hard time adjusting to putting filters in my rollies. It's just not meant to be!

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 9, 2011)

I fail  butI'm not sure actually, ill ask soon 


I_am_Error said:


> I live in NY not BD she lives in NJ. I'm pretty sure.  And yeah but where in NY?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 9, 2011)

You normally don't use filters ? Whaa? 


deliriousDroid said:


> Grr, I'm having a hard time adjusting to putting filters in my rollies. It's just not meant to be!
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> He has issues. He flipped out on me last night for no reason, not to mention He hasn't paid ANY RENT in like three months. I've paid every single bill we have... It's not the first time He acted like this, but it's gonna be the last.
> 
> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse



Mesage me on talk?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I fail  butI'm not sure actually, ill ask soon
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Awesome! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh My dad is going New York later Dev & BD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where?? NYC?

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Mesage me on talk?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Are you gonna be around tomorrow afternoon? Between fighting, with Sparky since 4am and working at Ada's, I'm exhausted. I might just goto bed... 

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> You normally don't use filters ? Whaa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, it's not common for north Americans to use filters with rolling tobacco. I had to get them off eBay cuz I couldn't find them anywhere else
And now I regret buying 3000.lol. I don't think I will use them to often
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Are you gonna be around tomorrow afternoon? Between fighting, with Sparky since 4am and working at Ada's, I'm exhausted. I might just goto bed...
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Yesm

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 10, 2011)

Car tyre got punctured late yesterday. Just fixed it this morning :/


----------



## trell959 (Nov 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Car tyre got punctured late yesterday. Just fixed it this morning :/

Click to collapse



Any idea how or just a fluke

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 10, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Any idea how or just a fluke
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Screw right through the front left wheel. Didn't know how I survived all the way with that micro tyre. :\


----------



## trell959 (Nov 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Screw right through the front left wheel. Didn't know how I survived all the way with that micro tyre. :\

Click to collapse



Did you get a patch or a whole new tire? I remember I had a tire blow out on the freeway. Not a fun experience :/

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 10, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Did you get a patch or a whole new tire? I remember I had a tire blow out on the freeway. Not a fun experience :/
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Patch. Can't afford the tyre. 

Speaking about blowouts on the freeway...

A similar thing happened to me one, maybe two years ago. I had to change on  the freeway, and I parked too far out (it was the outside tyre that needed to be changed) with trailers wheezing around behind me. It was a miracle I survived the ordeal, and I literally pissed my pants and had to change.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Patch. Can't afford the tyre.
> 
> Speaking about blowouts on the freeway...
> 
> A similar thing happened to me one, maybe two years ago. I had to change on  the freeway, and I parked too far out (it was the outside tyre that needed to be changed) with trailers wheezing around behind me. It was a miracle I survived the ordeal, and I literally pissed my pants and had to change.

Click to collapse



Glad you're okay my friend 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 10, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Glad you're okay my friend
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



I was more glad I had a spare pair of pants.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I was more glad I had a spare pair of pants.

Click to collapse



I would have shat myself.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I would have shat myself.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



There was nothing to shat, methinks.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

Is that not... strong ?  lol xD never heard of someone doing that 


deliriousDroid said:


> Nope, it's not common for north Americans to use filters with rolling tobacco. I had to get them off eBay cuz I couldn't find them anywhere else
> And now I regret buying 3000.lol. I don't think I will use them to often
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse






@BD yeah Nyc but Iread devs post, I got confused   

Also morning 
Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Is that not... strong ?  lol xD never heard of someone doing that
> Also morning
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Morning Max. Sometimes filterless cigarettes are good. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Is that not... strong ?  lol xD never heard of someone doing that
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kinda strong yes.  But smooth and about double the flavor

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Is that not... strong ?  lol xD never heard of someone doing that
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning. Cold Error is cold. How did I confuse you?! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good afternoon, I was taking a look at currency exchange rates, my country's currency value is so low, only Vietnam and some country I have never heard of (with currency initials STD) was lower than it. Fml.

Click to collapse



Sao Tome Dobra. For Sao Tome and Principe.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 10, 2011)

Goodmorning familia. How is everyone?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## trell959 (Nov 10, 2011)

Good morning everyone

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 10, 2011)

Just ate enough sugar to castrate a camel
Doing sweet n savoury like a boss
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Kinda strong yes.  But smooth and about double the flavor
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Hm wow, But is it full with baccy then? What's at the end, Wasted stuff? 


watt9493 said:


> Morning Max. Sometimes filterless cigarettes are good.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



'Afternoon xD Sweet, never tried 


I_am_Error said:


> Morning. Cold Error is cold. How did I confuse you?!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



You didn't dude  My Geography fail did, I thought she was also in NY not NJ


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hm wow, But is it full with baccy then? What's at the end, Wasted stuff?
> 
> 'Afternoon xD Sweet, never tried
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm afraid I don't follow your chav slang what's baccy?
And just smoke it until bout Roach size and throw the rest
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'm afraid I don't follow your chav slang what's baccy?
> And just smoke it until bout Roach size and throw the rest
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Lmao!! 
Tobacco

And fair enough


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao!!
> Tobacco
> 
> And fair enough

Click to collapse



Bahaha, makes sense XD
What's new with you Max?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

Sense 4.0? http://m.bgr.com/2011/11/09/htc-ville-detailed-htc-sense-4-0-ice-cream-sandwich-thinner-than-iphone/ 







Come on, we got 3.5 not-so-long-ago.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao!!
> Tobacco
> 
> And fair enough

Click to collapse



Oh, and to answer your question, yes it's full of baccy

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello:
DD
Milad
Error
DD
David
Max
Jase
Trell
Anyone lurking or not good enough to be on the last page LOL JK 

How goes it everyone?


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

WHY DOES THIS ALWAYS HAPPEN?? NOBODY IS POSTING ANYTHING FOR HOURS AND WHEN I DECIDE TO POST, SOMEONE ELSE HAS TO DO THE SAME AT THE SAME SECOND, WTF???    







Hi guys, how are you today? 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> WHY DOES THIS ALWAYS HAPPEN?? NOBODY IS POSTING ANYTHING FOR HOURS AND WHEN I DECIDE TO POST, SOMEONE ELSE HAS TO DO THE SAME AT THE SAME SECOND, WTF???
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fine, but still its not Friday yet, I'll be better tomorrow


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Fine, but still its not Friday yet, I'll be better tomorrow

Click to collapse



Agreed  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Sense 4.0? http://m.bgr.com/2011/11/09/htc-ville-detailed-htc-sense-4-0-ice-cream-sandwich-thinner-than-iphone/
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 They were fine with 2.0 and 2.1 for aggggess, Suddenly they turn into to update whores 


deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, and to answer your question, yes it's full of baccy
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



May try one day 


Also Hi davd x2 xD


----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2011)

evening, i hate holidays


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> evening, i hate holidays

Click to collapse



What??  Why would someone hate holidays??

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> evening, i hate holidays

Click to collapse



Why? You get gifts on holidays!  Wait...what holiday? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why? You get gifts on holidays!  Wait...what holiday?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Heey 


husam666 said:


> evening, i hate holidays

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> What??  Why would someone hate holidays??
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse





I_am_Error said:


> Why? You get gifts on holidays!  Wait...what holiday?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



because I wake up at 7pm, and holidays are boring if there are no family around
and the holiday is Eid Al-Adha, this whole week is a f___ing bore


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because I wake up at 7pm, and holidays are boring if there are no family around
> and the holiday is Eid Al-Adha, this whole week is a f___ing bore

Click to collapse



Meh, still better than school  At least for me. 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Heey

Click to collapse



Hey Maxey! 

I understand where you're coming from Husam. I hate being stuck home with nothing to do during holidays. It's almost depressing lol

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

What's up ? 

And I also see hus, You celebrate xmas?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> What's up ?
> 
> And I also see hus, You celebrate xmas?

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Thes1ev (Nov 10, 2011)

Oww c'mon, don't tell me all your friends are gone then. Must be something to do... always


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> What's up ?
> 
> And I also see hus, You celebrate xmas?

Click to collapse








¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

Thes1ev said:


> Oww c'mon, don't tell me all your friends are gone then. Must be something to do... always

Click to collapse



Not if you live in Jordan and you're flat broke. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2011)

Sheepser only works on VideoBB now on 1 server, once that server is blocked or changed code ill be out of options for skipping time limits on Videobb and videozer 


I need to make my own skip time limit website and dont share it with anyone, so it wont get blocked or constantly change code


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Sheepser only works on VideoBB now on 1 server, once that server is blocked or changed code ill be out of options for skipping time limits on Videobb and videozer
> 
> 
> I need to make my own skip time limit website and dont share it with anyone, so it wont get blocked or constantly change code

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



^^

no max, i don't 
although if there was a party i would be happy to go, but i'll be forever alone there


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse





idavid_ said:


> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Lmao XD  Come on guys! Wortha shot was only asking  haha


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ^^
> 
> no max, i don't
> although if there was a party i would be happy to go, but i'll be forever alone there

Click to collapse



It's religious reasons you don't celebrate it right? What about national holiday of giving Error gifts day? Seems legit right? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Thes1ev (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok I'm terrified... rly  To kill time you can always try some (addicting ;P ) mooba game like World of Warcraft etc.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

Thes1ev said:


> Ok I'm terrified... rly  To kill time you can always try some (addicting ;P ) mooba game like World of Warcraft etc.

Click to collapse



Why are you terrified? Also, WoW gives big jumps.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ^^
> 
> no max, i don't
> although if there was a party i would be happy to go, but i'll be forever alone there

Click to collapse



Ahh okay dude xD  and lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



ya sorry, i was frustrated about it and had write it somewhere 

I just hope it gets fixed or my internet tv is going to be harder to watch


----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It's religious reasons you don't celebrate it right? What about national holiday of giving Error gifts day? Seems legit right?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



well yah kinda 

you mean your birthday?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> well yah kinda
> 
> you mean your birthday?

Click to collapse



Well...there is that, and my birthday.  Or would you rather it be give Husam gifts day? Seems awfully greedy of you...

I know Dave, it's cool lol 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Well...there is that, and my birthday.  Or would you rather it be give Husam gifts day? Seems awfully greedy of you...
> 
> I know Dave, it's cool lol
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



oh no no, i never said that


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oh no no, i never said that

Click to collapse



You were implying it awfully loud inside your head.  We should have national mafioso appreciation day!  

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Good day ya weirdos!!
> 
> two things...I rooted my boss Samsung Charge yesterday...freaked him out whe he so the "downloading" emblem on screen
> 
> Also...I just saw this video about a week ago and still creeps me out

Click to collapse



Hoping for a bonus? 

EditL Creepy but safe song xD


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

M_T_M! I replied to your pm, y u no reply back?!  

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I replied on me head Banana....
> rate my video...NAO!!

Click to collapse



Which video? The one that won't play for me? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Good day ya weirdos!!
> 
> two things...I rooted my boss Samsung Charge yesterday...freaked him out whe he so the "downloading" emblem on screen
> 
> Also...I just saw this video about a week ago and still creeps me out

Click to collapse



that video is awesome


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse








I_am_Error said:


> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse







---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Which video? The one that won't play for me?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Replied.

Yeah that  It's dubstep with a cool video xD  Me gusta


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

Lol no more memes! XD

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol no more memes! XD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

xDXD Soo many....


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol no more memes! XD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse








¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



FAIL! You spelled speed wrong 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse








¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Instant stream is faster then waiting 5-10 mins


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2011)

I can't believe what i started!!!  

LMAO!!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



Lmao! For me it's hunger. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> http://img.tapatalk.com/43fca05c-18ae-a296.jpg[/IMG
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> FAIL! You spelled speed wrong
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Spped spelled speed wrong?
Jks jks
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> ---------- Post added at 06:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> XD Same here, Im not sure.. Imaa go get something

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> ---------- Post added at 06:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> XD Same here, Im not sure.. Imaa go get something

Click to collapse



Eating is so mainstream 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Eating is so mainstream
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse






Also Teacher just rang home ffs


----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Eating is so mainstream
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



stealing my lines is too mainstream


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

Edit: I fail


¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse












-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> stealing my lines is too mainstream

Click to collapse



Pretending you invented something is too mainstream  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> stealing my lines is too mainstream

Click to collapse



Claiming mainstream is your line is toooo mainstream


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse








No offense, it's just lulz  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Pretending you invented something is too mainstream
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse





MacaronyMax said:


> Claiming mainstream is your line is toooo mainstream

Click to collapse



copying me is too mainstream


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> copying me is too mainstream

Click to collapse



Saying mainstream in the last 4 posts is too mainstream.


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> copying me is too mainstream

Click to collapse



Read my post again 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> No offense, it's just lulz
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse








I never takes offense lol

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> copying me is too mainstream

Click to collapse



 mainstream X many times= Spam


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

It's a mainstream stream! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I never takes offense lol
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



Indeed.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 10, 2011)

This thread is to mainstream
Also this. If it didn't look childish it would be pretty coolhttp://conversations.nokia.com/2011/11/09/nokia-humanform-here’s-somefin-thatll-amaze-you/
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I never takes offense lol
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Oh no you didn't!






¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> This thread is to mainstream
> Also this. If it didn't look childish it would be pretty coolhttp://conversations.nokia.com/2011/11/09/nokia-humanform-here’s-somefin-thatll-amaze-you/
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Pretty cool 

However... 

Symbian?








---------- Post added at 06:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------




idavid_ said:


> Oh no you didn't!
> 
> http:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Pretty cool
> 
> However...
> 
> Symbian?

Click to collapse



Words cant describe how ****ty Symbian is. Seriously. 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Oh no you didn't!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just did. 






-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> your phone is poo, Also accidently thanked

Click to collapse








¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I just did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can divide by zero.

1 / 0 = ???

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I just did.
> /img.tapatalk.com/43fca05c-1d0c-b745.jpg[/IMG]
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 10, 2011)

Holy crap this thread is out of control
And I have not a clue what symbian is...
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Holy crap this thread is out of control
> And I have not a clue what symbian is...
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



It's an OS Nokia uses, duh  (next to WP7)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



+1 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

Couldnt find it, anyway brb


----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I can divide by zero.
> 
> 1 / 0 = ???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



x/0 = x

if you divide x into 0 parts, x will remain the same


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> x/0 = x
> 
> if you divide x into 0 parts, x will remain the same

Click to collapse



Seems legit.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> x/0 = x
> 
> if you divide x into 0 parts, x will remain the same

Click to collapse



You killed it. Thanks.   

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> You killed it. Thanks.
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

My friend on fb posted an awkward face and nobody liked or commented. Awkward, lol 



I_am_Error said:


> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Not really 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> My friend on fb posted an awkward face and nobody liked or commented. Awkward, lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hemad? XD

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



he looks more like sad


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> he looks more like sad

Click to collapse



Usad? lol

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

Annoying girl on fb,

If you're going to post a sad face on fb, and when people ask you what's wrong, reply with "nothing", please gtfo the internet. Seriously.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

lol at the akward thing , also


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Usad? lol
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Maybe we should make a new meme! xD 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Annoying girl on fb,
> 
> If you're going to post a sad face on fb, and when people ask you what's wrong, reply with "nothing", please gtfo the internet. Seriously.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



this 


101010


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Annoying girl on fb,
> 
> If you're going to post a sad face on fb, and when people ask you what's wrong, reply with "nothing", please gtfo the internet. Seriously.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Send this to her:






-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol at the akward thing , also

Click to collapse



You don't always fail, sometimes you fail at failing and do something right. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



Sorry didn't even notice xD

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Send this to her:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, we are friends (kinda), so no. But good idea. 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Well, we are friends (kinda), so no. But good idea.
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Then this:






-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Banana, what time is it there? And what time will the big bang theory air?

Click to collapse



2:23, and idfk? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You don't always fail, sometimes you fail at failing and do something right.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



lmao,  Cheers, I think  


idavid_ said:


> Sorry didn't even notice xD
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



xD Hey


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 10, 2011)

Ohai

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Then this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol! Will do next time she does it  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ohai
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Lol! Will do next time she does it
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



I want pics too dammit! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 10, 2011)

@error, you might be interested in the app "2nd core"

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ah OK I wanted to know when I can torrent it so I can watch it when I get up in the morning.
> 
> What do you guys think of HTC Radar?

Click to collapse



I am an avid hater of WP7 so not much.



-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> @error, you might be interested in the app "2nd core"
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



My galaxy s 2 cpu isn't the same as all the others but maybe Maxey might? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

hmm quiet firealarm or annoying watch?

---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> My galaxy s 2 cpu isn't the same as all the others but maybe Maxey might?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



What is it?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

Look it up in the marketplace, derp.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Look it up in the marketplace, derp.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Doesnt work, Won't let me do anything


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Doesnt work, Won't let me do anything

Click to collapse



Then you likely don't have an enabled kernel.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

Good point also just dropped phone on toe.. surprisingly hurts a lot 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good point also just dropped phone on toe.. surprisingly hurts a lot
> 
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Not so light weight and plasticy eh? XD

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

Definitelynot  solid phone 


I_am_Error said:


> Not so light weight and plasticy eh? XD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Definitelynot  solid phone
> 
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



I HATE when people say it feels like plastic...it doesn't. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

May aswell be metal xD its more solid than a lot of other phones 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I HATE when people say it feels like plastic...it doesn't.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



The original SGS definitely feels like plastic. Not sure about 2 though.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

Installed that ap now getting random reboots  

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------




idavid_ said:


> The original SGS definitely feels like plastic. Not sure about 2 though.
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



It doesn't


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Installed that ap now getting random reboots
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So uninstall? xD

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So uninstall? xD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Good idea  Done 

Also I am supposed to be revising for a Spanish mock exam tomorow, And I fail, here is just the first bit (Its made up btw) Does it make any sense... Atall?  Cheers xD 



> *insert upside down !* Hola!  *insert upside down?*Cuando fuiste de vacaciones?
> 
> El invierno pasado fui de vacaciones a España con mis amigos, y lo pasé terrible tiempo, pero fue muy frío y nevó así que me fui a esquiar con mis amigos

Click to collapse


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Installed that ap now getting random reboots

Click to collapse



Muahahaha, my plan worked

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

Kinda but.....not really. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Kinda but.....not really.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse


 It's supposed to be 100-200 words, written with no help tomorrow and I dont know a word, this is copied out my book and a couple words google translated 


deliriousDroid said:


> Muahahaha, my plan worked
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



lmao   XD


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It's supposed to be 100-200 words, written with no help tomorrow and I dont know a word, this is copied out my book and a couple words google translated
> 
> 
> lmao   XD

Click to collapse



What are you trying to say? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What are you trying to say?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Well it's gotta be about holidays so basiclly ,



> Hello! How was your holidy?
> 
> Last winter I went on holiday to Spain with my friends, and had a terrible time, it was very cold and snowed almost every day so we went skiing. I really like skiing because it's exciting.

Click to collapse



It sounds weird in Englsh  But I changed some of the spanish, Makes a lil more sense I hope now


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 10, 2011)

Bored at work 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

Put that in a post without the quote, okay? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Bored at work
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Me too


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Put that in a post without the quote, okay?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Hello! How was your holidy?

Last winter I went on holiday to Spain with my friends, and had a terrible time, it was very cold and snowed almost every day so we went skiing. I really like skiing because it's exciting.


davidrules7778 said:


> Me too

Click to collapse





deliriousDroid said:


> Bored at work
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Bored at home, but unlucky


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Me too

Click to collapse



Just deleted all the bloat that comes with cm7. Now bored again

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Just deleted all the bloat that comes with cm7. Now bored again
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Go look in the apple hidden feutures thread at my response 

Its kinda entertaining


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Oh God, oh God. I just had a mild heart attack. I thought my external HDD had failed... Windows showed USB device not recognized... Thanks God a reboot fixed it... Otherwise I would seriously shoot myself in the face.

Click to collapse



Umm, usually if Hard drive fails it won't even give that error


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Dunno... Never experienced an HDD fail before...

Click to collapse



I have 

It sucked


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hello! How was your holidy?
> 
> Last winter I went on holiday to Spain with my friends, and had a terrible time, it was very cold and snowed almost every day so we went skiing. I really like skiing because it's exciting.

Click to collapse



¡Hola! ¿Como fue tu vacaciones? 

Pues, en el invierno pasado yo fui a espana con mis amigos. Yo fui un tiempo terrible porque el temperatura estaba muy frio. Nevo el todo tiempo asi nos fuimos a esquiar. Megusta esquiar porque es muy divertido.  

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Yeah? Read posts above, fail. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I knew you where translating for max. Just for lulz.

Click to collapse



Then I'm no nub. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Your are a noob on xda-developers
Hello Noob
Nobody wants to be a noob but you are one anyway
and you hate yourself
we can't help that but we can help that nobody else hates you too
Xda developers is like that old man across the street who yells at you for stepping on his lawn.
you are the annoying neighbor kid that bounces balls near that lawn no matter how many time we yell at you, don't step on the grass if you don't absolutely have too. 
thing is you will never have to
you are not special
there are almost 4 million members on this site
..

Thats all i remember from last watching that over a month ago 

Howd i do?  


BTW im bored


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> ¡Hola! ¿Como fue tu vacaciones?
> 
> Pues, en el invierno pasado yo fui a espana con mis amigos. Yo fui un tiempo terrible porque el temperatura estaba muy frio. Nevo el todo tiempo asi nos fuimos a esquiar. Megusta esquiar porque es muy divertido.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Gracias !


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> We are all noobs banana, we are all.
> 
> Also, is this you?

Click to collapse



It is, yet isn't at that same time...

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Gracias !

Click to collapse



De nada.  That'll be $500.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2011)

Mod committee wants to ban me  

If my thing says disabled go read the xda extension thread 
LOL


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Mod committee wants to ban me
> 
> If my thing says disabled go read the xda extension thread
> LOL

Click to collapse



If you're actually banned I'll lol 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> If you're actually banned I'll lol
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Me too


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> De nada.  That'll be $500.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Lmao xD Umm.. *Runs*  

I have 108.. That'll do  (Words not $)

Also,  I found out he's staying at a hotel in Central Park? And Was in an Irish bar earlier... If you know where any of that is 


m1l4droid said:


> Max, you know where to find wolves in minecraft? I wanna tame one....

Click to collapse



Forest i think might wanna turn of peacful if youre on it


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao xD Umm.. *Runs*
> 
> I have 108.. That'll do  (Words not $)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I don't live in NYC, but I do know where that is. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Well I don't live in NYC, but I do know where that is.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Ah okay  but awesome 

---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 PM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> been marching through the forest forever...And I'm on hard... But no effing wolves!

Click to collapse



lmgtfy

http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/246192-how-to-how-to-find-wolves-easily/


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 10, 2011)

Greetings all,

I just won the Nigerian Lottery for the 3rd time this month! Apparently I'm very lucky. All I have to do is give this nice man all my personal info and $500 processing fee, and he'll wire me a 12 million pounds to my bank account!

~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> I just won the Nigerian Lottery for the 3rd time this month! Apparently I'm very lucky. All I have to do is give this nice man all my personal info and $500 processing fee, and he'll wire me a 12 million pounds to my bank account!
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



I won that last year! I ended up getting about 50k dollars. Well spent on pron...best/worst 50k spent. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> I just won the Nigerian Lottery for the 3rd time this month! Apparently I'm very lucky. All I have to do is give this nice man all my personal info and $500 processing fee, and he'll wire me a 12 million pounds to my bank account!
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Congrats dude! Lmao!! xD  Seems you just won the UK one too, Here I'll transfer it now but due to being international it'll cost only £250 to transfer 

Also  this pic is epic


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 10, 2011)

Lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Also, Seems Legit.

Click to collapse



just found this, lol


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

No minecraft stoof! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 10, 2011)

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 10, 2011)

Guys! Check out "gifstitch" app. It is such a easy to use GIF maker. Just found it
@Max, no random reboots, don't worry.haha
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry boss 

Also lol xD



And  Lmao will try 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey Trell, hey DD. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey Trell, hey DD.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Whats up Man 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sorry boss
> 
> Also lol xD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Quote fail?XD

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Whats up Man
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Watching tv, contemplating on whether or not to do work...feeling REALLY lazy.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey Trell, hey DD.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Err, how goes it?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

No miltiquote  but yallknow what I mean ;D 





deliriousDroid said:


> Quote fail?XD
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Err, how goes it?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Gotta poo. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Gotta poo.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



O___________o





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## trell959 (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Watching tv, contemplating on whether or not to do work...feeling REALLY lazy.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Im sitting here in the waiting room. Nerve racking :/

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Im sitting here in the waiting room. Nerve racking :/
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



That is pretty scary. How do you feel about it? Do you think she's okay? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

Hope it all goes well dude  





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

Night 


m1l4droid said:


> Oh, that's how I feel all the time!
> Also good night.

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Gotta poo.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Omg, the crap I had yesterday was the biggest one I have ever had. It half filled the toilet! 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

*exits thread* 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

Everyone....wtf?:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDyOD1C67J0&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Omg, the crap I had yesterday was the biggest one I have ever had. It half filled the toilet!
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Did you REALLY have to tell us? 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

Lmao weird 





I_am_Error said:


> Everyone....wtf?:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDyOD1C67J0&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao weird
> 
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Weird isn't the word you're thinking of.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Did you REALLY have to tell us?
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Hey, the boss started it

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

Fvckedup? xD





I_am_Error said:


> Weird isn't the word you're thinking of.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Fvckedup? xD
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Lmao! XD Yeah, that is more like it.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Everyone....wtf?:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDyOD1C67J0&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Haha, have to get that for my nephew 
My bro will be so happy with me
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, have to get that for my nephew
> My bro will be so happy with me
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



That's awesome! Pics or it didn't happen! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2011)

@milad good night dude


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's awesome! Pics or it didn't happen!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Remind me in March when I go visit

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Remind me in March when I go visit
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



I will 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That is pretty scary. How do you feel about it? Do you think she's okay?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



I think she's going to be fine. All her other surgeries went well ,but I can't help but worry 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

trell959 said:


> I think she's going to be fine. All her other surgeries went well ,but I can't help but worry
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well of course, you're concerned, and it makes sense. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I will
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Thanks dude. I think I will finish my sig tonight. Got lotsa energy and nothing planned

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

Someone distract me? 
Hey 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

Phone wtf ! Y u jump from 30% to 15% to 10% and miss the in-between ? 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

Forever alone





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Forever alone
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



together alone


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 10, 2011)

So this plumber walks into a house full of ****. The smell is awful, the worst possible thing you could ever imagine. Four hours later he walks out and the house's owner is astonished that he could stand it for so long. Much less walk out smiling. The owner asks him "How could you stand that terrible smell". The plumber with a big grin on his face says, "It's the smell of money."

~Jasecloud


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

Sup dude 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 10, 2011)

Mw3. Byez

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

Lol 


jasecloud4 said:


> So this plumber walks into a house full of ****. The smell is awful, the worst possible thing you could ever imagine. Four hours later he walks out and the house's owner is astonished that he could stand it for so long. Much less walk out smiling. The owner asks him "How could you stand that terrible smell". The plumber with a big grin on his face says, "It's the smell of money."
> 
> ~Jasecloud

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

Bf3 >mw3 


watt9493 said:


> Mw3. Byez
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nothing, just 9gaging 


lol @jase, true true


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

Unlucky, how come? Too much pain Olympics dude ? XD 





husam666 said:


> nothing, just 9gaging
> 
> 
> lol @jase, true true

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Unlucky, how come? Too much pain Olympics dude ? XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lolwut, do you know what 9gag is?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

Misread as gagging , explain 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Misread as gagging , explain
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



here: http://www.9gag.com/


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

Sweet  lol cheers for the distraction notfeeling great 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm off xda for now Seeya all later 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet  lol cheers for the distraction notfeeling great
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol, what's wrong dude?


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 11, 2011)

View attachment 778822
The maturity of some people. I find this In rom manager. ALL THE TIME!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 778822
> The maturity of some people. I find this In rom manager. ALL THE TIME!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



wow, he spelled bonghole, bunghole, so clever


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yesm
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I ended up sleeping from 8pm last night to 3pm today ( with the exception of Sparky waking me up at 4am again just to start another fight, that lasted two hours).  I guess I WAS tired. I just got home. 
He is working (finally) after I went to bat for him so he could have the schedule and car he wanted.....

The Bird is the Word


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I ended up sleeping from 8pm last night to 3pm today ( with the exception of Sparky waking me up at 4am again just to start another fight, that lasted two hours).  I guess I WAS tired. I just got home.
> He is working (finally) after I went to bat for him so he could have the schedule and car he wanted.....
> 
> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse



Don't let things get you down. Arguing is bad, but the cold war is worse. You'll end up building nuclear and toxic weapons in your heart, but when the cold war is over, you don't know where to keep/dump/use them. In the end, you'll be cynical and the process starts anew.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Don't let things get you down. Arguing is bad, but the cold war is worse. You'll end up building nuclear and toxic weapons in your heart, but when the cold war is over, you don't know where to keep/dump/use them. In the end, you'll be cynical and the process starts anew.

Click to collapse



...whoa, great use of symbolism. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Don't let things get you down. Arguing is bad, but the cold war is worse. You'll end up building nuclear and toxic weapons in your heart, but when the cold war is over, you don't know where to keep/dump/use them. In the end, you'll be cynical and the process starts anew.

Click to collapse



Error is right. Excellent symbolism.... Now to decide what to do.... Whatever happens, He needs serious therapy.

The Bird is the Word


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Error is right. Excellent symbolism.... Now to decide what to do.... Whatever happens, He needs serious therapy.
> 
> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse



I think therapy isn't necessarily a bad thing. I think I need it.  Also, when is error ever wrong? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> ...whoa, great use of symbolism.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Actually... I think the metaphor is really suitable at this point. I've seen my aunt's bitter resentment towards everything in life, to the point she shuts out everyone and everything, including her children. Her two out of her three children stood with her at first, and now only her youngest son is with her. And even he is raging on.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Actually... I think the metaphor is really suitable at this point. I've seen my aunt's bitter resentment towards everything in life, to the point she shuts out everyone and everything, including her children. Her two out of her three children stood with her at first, and now only her youngest son is with her. And even he is raging on.

Click to collapse



Pretty heavy stuff man. I'm sorry to hear about that. It shocks me to see how people can separate like that.  

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2011)

We could probably all use some therapy sometimes. I just need to distance myself from all of this.... I still want an amaze..... I might get early next year. ( I hope) 

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Pretty heavy stuff man. I'm sorry to hear about that. It shocks me to see how people can separate like that.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



I couldn't have said it better myself....so I let Error say it 

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself....so I let Error say it
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



I gotta do all the work eh?! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Pretty heavy stuff man. I'm sorry to hear about that. It shocks me to see how people can separate like that.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



He was a d1ckwad and cheated on her. 

On a lighter note, last night I had the worse nightmare in my life since I bought the SGS2:

I sent my SGS2 for repairs for weeks (timeline obfuscated in dream) and I was using a replacement temporary smartphone (no idea what model, had touchscreen, smaller sized) and the backup smartphone broke into pieces. 

Weird...


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> He was a d1ckwad and cheated on her.
> 
> On a lighter note, last night I had the worse nightmare in my life since I bought the SGS2:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, I had one of those too...it just shows the love you have for your current baby. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 11, 2011)

Sig redone  Thoughts?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2011)

Wait? When did Husam and I switch mafia posts? He is MY assistant nao??  

The Bird is the Word


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I gotta do all the work eh?!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Yes.

The Bird is the Word


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sig redone  Thoughts?

Click to collapse



Clearer, but your two Andys are on the wrong perspective. One is 2d, front facing, the other is 3d-esque, and facing the lower right (pic taken from upper left). Other than that, it is now much clearer.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wait? When did Husam and I switch mafia posts? He is MY assistant nao??
> 
> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse



actually, it's why i left

hey all


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Clearer, but your two Andys are on the wrong perspective. One is 2d, front facing, the other is 3d-esque, and facing the lower right (pic taken from upper left). Other than that, it is now much clearer.

Click to collapse



Hmm, thats not a easy fix me thinks...
Also added a border.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sup all? How's life down the rabbit hole?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## trell959 (Nov 11, 2011)

What's up guys im finally home 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> actually, it's why i left
> 
> hey all

Click to collapse



 
I had NO IDEA

The Bird is the Word


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hmm, thats not a easy fix me thinks...
> Also added a border.

Click to collapse



Try using Androidify for both, or just retain one. I've seen a hugely awesome sig for mutiple devices, so lemme see if I can find it again.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I had NO IDEA
> 
> The Bird is the Word

Click to collapse



iidk why i am still on the list :/

so how  can I help you?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 11, 2011)

trell959 said:


> What's up guys im finally home
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey, how did it go?

---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------




sakai4eva said:


> Try using Androidify for both, or just retain one. I've seen a hugely awesome sig for mutiple devices, so lemme see if I can find it again.

Click to collapse



I think i have seen it, it has lights that though all the sig?
also que es androidify?

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------

Damn, I want skyrim soooo bad. Just checked the requirements thinking my pc couldnt handle it... but it can


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> iidk why i am still on the list :/
> 
> so how  can I help you?

Click to collapse



ACTUALLY, I forgot to change that  There ya go.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

You don't know what Androidify is DD?! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey, how did it go?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's the one. Also, google androidify on teh android market.

+111111 for Skyrim. I'm... er... getting my unofficial marine certification for that.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You don't know what Androidify is DD?!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



A yeah, just looked it up and remembered, ima little tired


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2011)

No one wants to post, in mai thread? 
Sad Pipsqueak is sad nao.

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

Goodnight guys. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Goodnight guys.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Night err 

---------- Post added at 11:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 PM ----------




sakai4eva said:


> +111111 for Skyrim. I'm... er... getting my unofficial marine certification for that.

Click to collapse



I'm to tired to pretend to understand what you mean by that.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Goodnight guys.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



night error, good morning guys

is it normal to listen to dubstep and liking it?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> night error, good morning guys
> 
> is it normal to listen to dubstep and liking it?

Click to collapse



Changed your rank, now I'm going back to sleep. I'm not allowing you to leave, punk. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> night error, good morning guys
> 
> is it normal to listen to dubstep and liking it?

Click to collapse



Night Husam
Sakai
DD
It might be normal, it might not.... but I'm not saying anything.

The Bird is the Word


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Changed your rank, now I'm going back to sleep. I'm not allowing you to leave, punk.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



alight alright 



Babydoll25 said:


> Night Husam
> Sakai
> DD
> It might be normal, it might not.... but I'm not saying anything.
> ...

Click to collapse



good night dear


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Night Husam
> Sakai
> DD
> It might be normal, it might not.... but I'm not saying anything.
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not if you have good music appreciation *cough* M_T_M *cough* and it is if you do appreciate good beats.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> night error, good morning guys
> 
> is it normal to listen to dubstep and liking it?

Click to collapse



Yeah man, its perfectly normal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePinqNBW5eU


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It's not if you have good music appreciation *cough* M_T_M *cough* and it is if you do appreciate good beats.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



i have both 
it's really nice dude although it sounds like madness but it feels good, and I love when bass makes my ear explode


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 11, 2011)

Hus, as a musician, protect your ears. Please?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hus, as a musician, protect your ears. Please?

Click to collapse



lmao, dude, it's nice, a new genre, i understand why ur hating 

and it's not like i'm gonna stop listening to what i already have, i like all kinds of music, every mood has it's genre... idk if i'm clear, i hope  you understand


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao, dude, it's nice, a new genre, i understand why ur hating
> 
> and it's not like i'm gonna stop listening to what i already have, i like all kinds of music, every mood has it's genre... idk if i'm clear, i hope  you understand

Click to collapse



I know. Just remember not to play any music too loud 

Also not to over-use headphones.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I know. Just remember not to play any music too loud
> 
> Also not to over-use headphones.

Click to collapse



I'm always careful


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah man, its perfectly normal
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePinqNBW5eU

Click to collapse



@ hus, this one too
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Gb3faOzvBk&feature=related


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> @ hus, this one too
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Gb3faOzvBk&feature=related

Click to collapse



Awesome!  

thx


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> thx

Click to collapse



No prob.
also this... not dubstep, but funny
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mghhLqu31cQ&feature=ymg


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> No prob.
> also this... not dubstep, but funny
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mghhLqu31cQ&feature=ymg

Click to collapse



that is AWESOME!
amazing what money, free time, and will can do


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that is AWESOME!
> amazing what money, free time, and will can do

Click to collapse



And some talent to. They weren't half bad

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> And some talent to. They weren't half bad
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



yeah, the nyan song is so f___ing hard to play on guitar


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 11, 2011)

http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/11/10/s...sed/?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenewsWhy am I just finding out this now?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/11/10/s...sed/?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenewsWhy am I just finding out this now?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



one more reason why i hate cloud services


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 11, 2011)

And goodnight Mafia

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

night dude


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

This is on second page why? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 11, 2011)

Morning

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> This is on second page why?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



cuz no one is around?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> cuz no one is around?

Click to collapse



When no one is around do what Maxey does and talk to yourself haha jk  Morning all.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> When no one is around do what Maxey does and talk to yourself haha jk  Morning all.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



lol, maybe i am forever alone, but i still have my brains  

or not that desperate


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, maybe i am forever alone, but i still have my brains
> 
> or not that desperate

Click to collapse



Maxey isn't desperate...just creative.  How goes it dude? Are ya digging your Ericsson? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bewbs. They're fun.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Bewbs. They're fun.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



O3o They are? I had no clue. No wonder why they're called fun bags.  How goes it Cam? I figured you wouldn't have school today.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Maxey isn't desperate...just creative.  How goes it dude? Are ya digging your Ericsson?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



kinda, just leaving it there sitting next to the bed 

nothing really to do with it lol


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> O3o They are? I had no clue. No wonder why they're called fun bags.  How goes it Cam? I figured you wouldn't have school today.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



It goes excellent. No school, up at sunrise, mw3.  I do have to finish putting the fuel pump in my truck though. And its nipply out. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> kinda, just leaving it there sitting next to the bed
> 
> nothing really to do with it lol

Click to collapse



I'm gonna put a hit out on it  Kill that fool. Don't get to attached to it.  lol jk

@Cam good to hear buddy.  I unfortunately do have school.  But yeah, you're crazy. I would NEVER wake up this early for a game. You has xbox or ps3? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

So I just came up with an idea for a new demotivational:

Snow-

No one likes it when I put MY white stuff in their face, why should nature be an exception?! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm gonna put a hit out on it  Kill that fool. Don't get to attached to it.  lol jk
> 
> @Cam good to hear buddy.  I unfortunately do have school.  But yeah, you're crazy. I would NEVER wake up this early for a game. You has xbox or ps3?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



i can't kill it, it's not even mine


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i can't kill it, it's not even mine

Click to collapse



Whose is it? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm gonna put a hit out on it  Kill that fool. Don't get to attached to it.  lol jk
> 
> @Cam good to hear buddy.  I unfortunately do have school.  But yeah, you're crazy. I would NEVER wake up this early for a game. You has xbox or ps3?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Ps3. 
EDIT: the amount of coke drank last night should be illegal.
-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Whose is it?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



my mom's backup 

yes she has a milestone as primary


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ps3.
> EDIT: the amount of coke drank last night should be illegal.
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I did that before. I drank so much Pepsi...I stayed up for the night.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> my mom's backup
> 
> yes she has a milestone as primary

Click to collapse



So....when are you getting a new phone? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So....when are you getting a new phone?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



meh...


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> meh...

Click to collapse



It's okay. You can deal for now  We're here to support you when you have your mental breakdown though.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So I just came up with an idea for a new demotivational:
> 
> Snow-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Especially since nature is known as "mother nature"

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It's okay. You can deal for now  We're here to support you when you have your mental breakdown though.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



thanks a lot bro


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 11, 2011)

So I am thinking of trying long hair... not sure how it would look on me tho. What do you guys think?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> So I am thinking of trying long hair... not sure how it would look on me tho. What do you guys think?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Long hair ftw! But I thought you were almost bald currently?

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 11, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Long hair ftw! But I thought you were almost bald currently?
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Lol, that was a couple months ago. But my hair grows really slowly, so long hair will be kind of a commitment for me

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 11, 2011)

Vincent Bennett
View attachment 779394

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 11, 2011)

Well... I just broke down and bought skyrim. Don't expect to see me tonighthaha

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well... I just broke down and bought skyrim. Don't expect to see me tonighthaha
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



1.) Grow your hair out. See how it goes. 

2.) Skyrim? Really? Boo 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 11, 2011)

Skyrim.... goodness...


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ah it sucks. I totally feel like sh!t at nights. I don't know why!!? It feels horrible.

Click to collapse



Lack of sleep mayhaps? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, definitely not that. I generally get enough sleep, most of the time.
> Let me explain, in the morning and during the day, I generally feel happy. But in the nights I always feel sad, depressed, stressed out and sometimes it even makes me cry!! Not on school days only, everyday, in the weekends, in the holidays, doesn't matter what I did in that day, I always feel depressed as the sun sets.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:17 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



A game 

http://reviews.cnet.com/xbox-360-ga...&subj=The+Elder+Scrolls+V%3A+Skyrim+(Xbox+360)

hey mafioso


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> 1.) Grow your hair out. See how it goes.
> 
> 2.) Skyrim? Really? Boo
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Y u no like skyrim?
Nd yeahh, I think I will, not sure what look to shoot for as my hair has never been longer than a few inches
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 11, 2011)

I smell like gasoline

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Y u no like skyrim?
> Nd yeahh, I think I will, not sure what look to shoot for as my hair has never been longer than a few inches
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Never played any Elder Scrolls games. 

I don't know, that all really depends on your how your hair grows out as well as your facial structure and some other stuffs.  Just do what comes natural to you.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, definitely not that. I generally get enough sleep, most of the time.
> Let me explain, in the morning and during the day, I generally feel happy. But in the nights I always feel sad, depressed, stressed out and sometimes it even makes me cry!! Not on school days only, everyday, in the weekends, in the holidays, doesn't matter what I did in that day, I always feel depressed as the sun sets.

Click to collapse



U need woman.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello Mafia, U ready For Attack of some memes!!!!









Also


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I smell like gasoline
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



i like how you smell.. no homo

---------- Post added at 05:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 PM ----------

@ david lmao the first made me lol '

---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 PM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> No, definitely not that. I generally get enough sleep, most of the time.
> Let me explain, in the morning and during the day, I generally feel happy. But in the nights I always feel sad, depressed, stressed out and sometimes it even makes me cry!! Not on school days only, everyday, in the weekends, in the holidays, doesn't matter what I did in that day, I always feel depressed as the sun sets.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:17 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



hope your okay dude 

distractions help


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

The deed has been done Maxey. Now we just need a bit more for s&h.  And possibly some extra stuff.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Never played any Elder Scrolls games.
> 
> I don't know, that all really depends on your how your hair grows out as well as your facial structure and some other stuffs.  Just do what comes natural to you.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Thanks for the advice man 
also... play the elder scrolls. You wont regret it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The deed has been done Maxey. Now we just need a bit more for s&h.  And possibly some extra stuff.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse





s&H? Also, i will have a lookie  IRC Chat or something?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> s&H? Also, i will have a lookie  IRC Chat or something?

Click to collapse



Okay, I'll irc. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

giime 1  min


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> giime 1  min

Click to collapse



Me too lol

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 11, 2011)

Guys its


11.11.11 @ 11:11 AM here 


What do i do???????


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Guys its
> 
> 
> 11.11.11 @ 11:11 AM here
> ...

Click to collapse



Strip? Shoot up? Idfk 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Me too lol
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



In 

@david was that here earlier


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 11, 2011)

Banks, y u no have dollars?? I'll try again tomorrow  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Strip? Shoot up? Idfk
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Hmm........ Dont have a gun and don't feel like stripping or streaking cause im at work.. 



m1l4droid said:


> Yeah no that's not an option.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont have that many 1 dollar bills so too bad 



Next question what do i do at 11.11.11 @ 11:11 PM


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hmm........ Dont have a gun and don't feel like stripping or streaking cause im at work..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




shoot up=crack/heroin not blam blam


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> shoot up=crack/heroin not blam blam

Click to collapse



it could mean both


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Okay, I'll irc.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



why cant i figure out this irc stuff


----------



## T.C.P (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello i am emo..... Goodbye 

....


...........

 .....o is max still ---?
Sent from my SGS2


----------



## T.C.P (Nov 11, 2011)

I do believe that Justin Bieber is a talented and skillful singer and entertainer...
also pics!!








Sent from my SGS2


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

Derp, edit post


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

poist ignored, But GS2 high fives


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> poist ignored, But GS2 high fives

Click to collapse



Y I no get one of those?! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh btw guys, M_T_M is El Mas Bestest!


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> why cant i figure out this irc stuff

Click to collapse



The only reasonable conclusion is that you good sir fail at irc.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Y I no get one of those?!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



also *highfives*  I could've sworn I did a while ago


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh btw guys, M_T_M is El Mas Bestest!

Click to collapse



Why is he nao? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why is he nao?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Read Archers thread 


m1l4droid said:


> Someone shoot me in the face now.

Click to collapse



Whats up dude?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Read Archers thread
> 
> 
> Whats up dude?

Click to collapse



Just screen it, I can't see the comment he left in the article because I am on my phone.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Hey...Dominico...look at your post and T.C.P's...I knew you people liked the Beiber
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19264700&postcount=15464
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19264638&postcount=15463
> 
> I'm glad you admitted to it

Click to collapse



Oh no!  My secret is revealed! I was really doing that charity thing for beiber tickets! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Hey...Dominico...look at your post and T.C.P's...I knew you people liked the Beiber
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19264700&postcount=15464
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19264638&postcount=15463
> 
> I'm glad you admitted to it

Click to collapse



rofl hahahahhahaahhaha 

Also, it says



> [Thanks M_T_M and TheRomMistress for the heads up!]

Click to collapse



and in the comments 



> M_T_M
> Tell everybody that M_T_M is El Mas Bestest of them all!!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The only reasonable conclusion is that you good sir fail at irc.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Well... could you give a failure like me some pointers please?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well... could you give a failure like me some pointers please?

Click to collapse



I basically spelled it out in the OP 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well... could you give a failure like me some pointers please?

Click to collapse



Using andchat? 

Server:
irc.wylderyde.org

Port:
6667

Then once in

/join #XDA-Sviluppatori


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 11, 2011)

Meh... Going to play poke her, brb  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Meh... Going to play poke her, brb
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



hope she enjoys it 

oh wait you mean poker?







JK


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hope she enjoys it
> 
> oh wait you mean poker?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I called it poke her first.  Officially a trend setter.  lol

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah, I mean poker and I'm back because I'm losing all the time 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 11, 2011)

I now have 3 sites to skip megavideo time limits, 1 of them is awesome, one is ok and sometimes slow, one of them is awesome but no full screen function. I have 2 working sites for videobb which one of them is actually the most awesome megavideo skipper 2, sheepser died  and barely works on videobb any at all now.. and luckiliy i found a site just for videozer 

So now i have a total of 6 different sites i may use depending on the day and reliability to skip all time limits 


Its still better then paying 10 bucks a month for premium accounts on videozer and video bb so it would be 20 bucks a month just for wanting the unlimited viewing  


anyway sorry to bore you, just thought i update you on my situation. Im happy i found sites to play all my videos


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

Perfect example of how the iPhone turns you into an idiot:

Look at Alan's posts...






-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I called it poke her first.  Officially a trend setter.  lol
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



lmao nice dude xD


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lmao nice dude xD

Click to collapse



You see what I said to Alan? Prepare our plastic spoons everyone! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You see what I said to Alan? Prepare our plastic spoons everyone!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



I have a giant one 






Yes she said that I do too, but hes trolling 

---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> Does anyone know how to change the search engine on opera mobile permanently?

Click to collapse



Decompile and edit the source, How come? 

Jk, Not a clue


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello mafiozos 

glad to see were back #1 on the portal

whats going on here? i see spoons....


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hello mafiozos
> 
> glad to see were back #1 on the portal
> 
> whats going on here? i see spoons....

Click to collapse



Don't worry about the spoons...my spoons are too big.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hello mafiozos
> 
> glad to see were back #1 on the portal
> 
> whats going on here? i see spoons....

Click to collapse





I_am_Error said:


> Don't worry about the spoons...my spoons are too big.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



lol x2 


hey dude


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 11, 2011)

I just find a gif of the wiggle part in sexy and I know it vid... Do you think I'll break some forum rules if I post it? xD 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Don't worry about the spoons...my spoons are too big.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



hey Don

Just checked bd's phone thread... now i get whats going on... has alan really mutated?


MacaronyMax said:


> lol x2
> 
> 
> hey dude

Click to collapse



hey maxie! how are you?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I just find a gif of the wiggle part in sexy and I know it vid... Do you think I'll break some forum rules if I post it? xD
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Lmao xD Probably not but lmao 

---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> hey Don
> 
> Just checked bd's phone thread... now i get whats going on... has alan really mutated?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



'Ight thanks  you?

also I hope not


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> hey dexter.

Click to collapse



hey milad 


idavid_ said:


> I just find a gif of the wiggle part in sexy and I know it vid... Do you think I'll break some forum rules if I post it? xD
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse




hello david. you are talking about my next avatar right?  gimme the link


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

jello everyone


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao xD Probably not but lmao
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




fine... too much school till late... but im ok....


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hey milad
> 
> 
> 
> hello david. you are talking about my next avatar right?  gimme the link

Click to collapse



WHAT HAVE I DONE??
Ok, I'll post the link, 1 sec  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> jello everyone

Click to collapse



'Sup hus 


dexter93 said:


> fine... too much school till late... but im ok....

Click to collapse



fair enough & good


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> jello everyone

Click to collapse



Hey Husam, Dex. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> jello everyone

Click to collapse




Hello husam


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/11/asus-transformer-prime-already-getting-the-hands-on-treatment/


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok, I actually found 3, so here are all of them 
 28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lss9lyaNUd1qdkopqo1_500.gif
 gifninja.com/animatedgifs/311867/wiggle-wiggle-yeah.gif
 gifninja.com/animatedgifs/291941/wiggle-yeah.gif 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey Husam, Dex.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



hey err... guess what... still havent done these java projects... im sooooo bored


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hey err... guess what... still havent done these java projects... im sooooo bored

Click to collapse



If you're bored, DO THE ASSIGNMENTS! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Sup hus
> 
> 
> fair enough & good

Click to collapse



nm, just chilling killing


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 11, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ok, I actually found 3, so here are all of them
> 28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lss9lyaNUd1qdkopqo1_500.gif
> gifninja.com/animatedgifs/311867/wiggle-wiggle-yeah.gif
> gifninja.com/animatedgifs/291941/wiggle-yeah.gif
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks 

10 bans


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ok, I actually found 3, so here are all of them
> 28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lss9lyaNUd1qdkopqo1_500.gif
> gifninja.com/animatedgifs/311867/wiggle-wiggle-yeah.gif
> gifninja.com/animatedgifs/291941/wiggle-yeah.gif
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao!!!!! 

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------

http://xxxdadevelopers.com/

lmao


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao!!!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah! that site is up again!
im back!  they were too big for avvys.... so heres the new sig


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> im back!  they were too big for avvys.... so heres the new sig

Click to collapse



Phahahahah


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Phahahahah

Click to collapse



U like? I think something is missing... any suggestions to make it better?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

Not that I can think of but hey

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1339825

Another person added to the list teheheheheh  jk


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 11, 2011)

Lmfao! Pun intended, of course  Now let's see if you get banned  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not that I can think of but hey
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1339825
> 
> Another person added to the list teheheheheh  jk

Click to collapse



haahaahaa... funny...
BUT.. with that script, mrScots wont start shouting again about my xxxl sigs  WIN


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> haahaahaa... funny...
> BUT.. with that script, mrScots wont start shouting again about my xxxl sigs  WIN

Click to collapse



the only reason i turned yours off is because, i don't like reading your post and seeing that shaking in my lower vision  

LMAO


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> haahaahaa... funny...
> BUT.. with that script, mrScots wont start shouting again about my xxxl sigs  WIN

Click to collapse



Hahahah Yeah  


davidrules7778 said:


> the only reason i turned yours off is because, i don't like reading your post and seeing that shaking in my lower vision
> 
> LMAO

Click to collapse



xD disturbing isn't it


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 11, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> the only reason i turned yours off is because, i don't like reading your post and seeing that shaking in my lower vision
> 
> LMAO

Click to collapse



Sup Dave? long time no see.. and yeah.. ur probably right... i might had done the same... 

HA! trolled ya


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

now i understand why archer made that chrome extension


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> now i understand why archer made that chrome extension

Click to collapse





m1l4droid said:


> I better start using it now.

Click to collapse



U mad guys?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I better start using it now.

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> now i understand why archer made that chrome extension

Click to collapse



phhahaha  yes XD


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 11, 2011)

Dexter, thx for giving me the idea. Now wait for mine 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> U mad guys?

Click to collapse



actually yes, it was so annoying that it made my computer lag even more than it was


----------



## Archer (Nov 11, 2011)

Hahaha nice.  If I hadn't made that extension already I would literally be coding it right now!


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 11, 2011)

Hehe.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What movie/tv show is that from?

Click to collapse



lmfao - sexy and know it


idavid_ said:


> Dexter, thx for giving me the idea. Now wait for mine
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Not you too!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

Archer said:


> Hahaha nice.  If I hadn't made that extension already I would literally be coding it right now!

Click to collapse



you have no idea how much i owe you


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you have no idea how much i owe you

Click to collapse



this XD 

Also

EW lmao  also from vid

http://i52.tinypic.com/htv412.gif


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 11, 2011)

Is it wrong to sleep with your best friends grandma?

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

Is she hot? And are you the grandfather? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Is it wrong to sleep with your best friends grandma?
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



normal 

jk, what


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 11, 2011)

Happy DD is happy skyrim is so much more awesome than II had hoped. But now I have to work

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Hey Dominico...did you have anything to do with this incident?
> http://www.nbcwashington.com/video/...n-Suffers-the-Fruits-of-His-Actions/130384923

Click to collapse



hahaha wassup mtm?

like my new siggy?


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Just trollin'
> 
> About sigy.....THIS

Click to collapse



I know.. i know... just let the rest of the mods know so that they dont ask me to change my "ridiculusly big signature"... 
<<points to conantrouman,mr scots>>


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

Toast popped out and I caught on plate... like a boss





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I know.. i know... just let the rest of the mods know so that they dont ask me to change my "ridiculusly big signature"...
> <<points to conantrouman,mr scots>>

Click to collapse



actually it really makes my computer lags


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Care-O-Meter:
> 
> Low |---------------------------------------------- High​

Click to collapse



:


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Too bad it doesn't work on tablets.

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> actually it really makes my computer lags

Click to collapse



MWAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Succesfull troll is successfull


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 11, 2011)

o





M_T_M said:


> Hey Dexter...you like optical illusions?
> 
> Check out your sigy now and wait 2 minutes and check it later....

Click to collapse



Oh come on! Why cant i have a sig. the way i want?  MODS


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Hey Dexter...you like optical illusions?
> 
> Check out your sigy now and wait 2 minutes and check it later....

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

> THE SIGNATURE YOU THOUGHT YOU HAD, IS NO LONGER WHERE YOU HAD IT....SORCERY!!

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> It was a tad bit big mate...admit it and I'll give you 7 internets
> 
> *if planning to replace..re-size please*

Click to collapse



nevermind... i didnt really care.... but the problem was the size? or that it was "heavy" ?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

*Kitkat unboxing*

Because dead thread is dead and I have nothing to do , I think there should be a random item unboxing thread 

http://oi42.tinypic.com/do9fo8.jpg
As you can see, large kitkat logo  Very red

Once removed you see the foil wrapping as below

http://oi43.tinypic.com/wbxp8m.jpg

http://i42.tinypic.com/dqhqtd.jpg


and finally the nomableness1!1!!!!!!11

http://oi44.tinypic.com/erk6ed.jpg


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Is she hot? And are you the grandfather?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



No I'm not a grandpa. I'm in my twenty's. However, I've slept with his sister too...and yes they both were hot. I would sleep with the mother but she's dead, so at this point that's out of the question.

~Jasecloud4


Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> No I'm not a grandpa. I'm in my twenty's. However, I've slept with his sister too...and yes they both were hot. I would sleep with the mother but she's dead, so at this point that's out of the question.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 11, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> No I'm not a grandpa. I'm in my twenty's. However, I've slept with his sister too...and yes they both were hot. I would sleep with the mother but she's dead, so at this point that's out of the question.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Umm.. do I know you? or you are just another random troll?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



^that


10char


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Umm.. do I know you? or you are just another random troll?

Click to collapse



He's around here sometimes jnow


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> He's around here sometimes jnow

Click to collapse



since when? i dont remember it(ahem.. him  )
was it the time i didnt login much?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> since when? i dont remember it(ahem.. him  )
> was it the time i didnt login much?

Click to collapse



i think so dude


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> i think so dude

Click to collapse



ok then.. if hes for real a family member all i can say is: Welcome! 

Actually i've just realised... the day changed! its 12nov!
You can start singing me Happy Birthday


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> ok then.. if hes for real a family member all i can say is: Welcome!
> 
> Actually i've just realised... the day changed! its 12nov!
> You can start singing me Happy Birthday

Click to collapse



check your fb wall


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

@HUSAM FUUUUU 

saw your post.. was not sure if troll, saaw 8 eyes, closed tab, never going there again!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> @HUSAM FUUUUU
> 
> saw your post.. was not sure if troll, saaw 8 eyes, closed tab, never going there again!

Click to collapse



c'mon dude, it's only a picture, it wont eat you


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> c'mon dude, it's only a picture, it wont eat you

Click to collapse



it might  what if there's one in my room  ?!/1


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> check your fb wall

Click to collapse



I can see... nothing  from you at least... 



MacaronyMax said:


> @HUSAM FUUUUU
> 
> saw your post.. was not sure if troll, saaw 8 eyes, closed tab, never going there again!

Click to collapse



Hahahaha! u afraid of spiders Max?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I can see... nothing  from you at least...
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha! u afraid of spiders Max?

Click to collapse



I posted a pic, it's the second post now on your wall


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> it might  what if there's one in my room  ?!/1

Click to collapse



I took this with my mt4g awhile ago:







Thought you would appreciate it. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I posted a pic, it's the second post now on your wall

Click to collapse



 whaaaaa? theres nothing there


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

Screw you guyys im going home


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> whaaaaa? theres nothing there

Click to collapse



hmm, maybe cuz i shared it not uploaded it, let me try again :/


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Screw you guyys im going home

Click to collapse



You know we love you. No homo. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You know we love you. No homo.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



i know   

101010


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hmm, maybe cuz i shared it not uploaded it, let me try again :/

Click to collapse



ok..


I_am_Error said:


> You know we love you. No homo.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



xD haha! Hello error


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> ok..
> 
> 
> xD haha! Hello error

Click to collapse



Happy birthday Dex. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

Someone please explain the cost of this keyboard?

http://www.m4store.co.uk/lycosa-mirror.html?utm_source=Google&utm_campaign=GoogleBase


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Someone please explain the cost of this keyboard?
> 
> http://www.m4store.co.uk/lycosa-mirror.html?utm_source=Google&utm_campaign=GoogleBase

Click to collapse



....it connects to your brain via Bluetooth and types your words for you? I don't know if it does that but that is the only reasonable excuse I can think for it to be so expensive.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Someone please explain the cost of this keyboard?
> 
> http://www.m4store.co.uk/lycosa-mirror.html?utm_source=Google&utm_campaign=GoogleBase

Click to collapse



£4,417.71 including tax, is it that hard?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> £4,417.71 including tax, is it that hard?

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> ....it connects to your brain via Bluetooth and types your words for you? I don't know if it does that but that is the only reasonable excuse I can think for it to be so expensive.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



i hope so but on amazon it seems to be 60.. wonder if anyone bought it for 4000 xD



husam666 said:


> £4,417.71 including tax, is it that hard?

Click to collapse



lmao stfu


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2011)

btw, it's not over 9000


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> i hope so but on amazon it seems to be 60.. wonder if anyone bought it for 4000 xD
> 
> 
> 
> lmao stfu

Click to collapse



you've got to admit... husams got a point xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> you've got to admit... husams got a point xD

Click to collapse



he has 

101010


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> i hope so but on amazon it seems to be 60.. wonder if anyone bought it for 4000 xD
> 
> 
> 
> lmao stfu

Click to collapse



I would be mad if I bought it for that much.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I would be mad if I bought it for that much.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



It would be mad if ANYONE bought a keyboard for 4.000... except if it was from a apollo spaceship  

@husam or anyone else hasnt heard: I might throw a little party in about 20 hours... if you feel like taking the plane and coming to have fun, you're welcome


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

ill be there in 4


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> ill be there in 4

Click to collapse



party starts at 8


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> party starts at 8

Click to collapse



I'll be there, not.  

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

lmao sweet


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lmao sweet

Click to collapse



Wishing I lived in the UK right now. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Wishing I lived in the UK right now.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



uk ftw  Jk how come xD


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> It would be mad if ANYONE bought a keyboard for 4.000... except if it was from a apollo spaceship
> 
> @husam or anyone else hasnt heard: I might throw a little party in about 20 hours... if you feel like taking the plane and coming to have fun, you're welcome

Click to collapse



nah, i'll pass


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Wishing I lived in the UK right now.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



No, wishing you lived in Greece right now


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> uk ftw  Jk how come xD

Click to collapse



So we could partay! 

Oh yeah, Greece 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So we could partay!
> 
> Oh yeah, Greece
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



XD Would be epic


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nah, i'll pass

Click to collapse



aww... maybe next time? Guys we really should arrange a meeting sometime


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Would be epic

Click to collapse



A party of the ages, or an extremely awkward one because just like on Skype me and Dex would be the only ones talking lulz Oh, and DD would talk too.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> aww... maybe next time? Guys we really should arrange a meeting sometime

Click to collapse



yeah, because it's too easy to meet


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> A party of the ages, or an extremely awkward one because just like on Skype me and Dex would be the only ones talking lulz Oh, and DD would talk too.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



-.-  I talk xD


dexter93 said:


> aww... maybe next time? Guys we really should arrange a meeting sometime

Click to collapse



Should


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> A party of the ages, or an extremely awkward one because just like on Skype me and Dex would be the only ones talking lulz Oh, and DD would talk too.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Thats sooo right
@max: CREEPER 


husam666 said:


> yeah, because it's too easy to meet

Click to collapse



its not that easy, but if we carefully plan it some months before, i believe it could happen


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> -.-  I talk xD
> 
> 
> Should

Click to collapse



You so totally didn't talk. And Husam talked more than you....he doesn't even talk more than you in the mafia thread! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You so totally didn't talk. And Husam talked more than you....he doesn't even talk more than you in the mafia thread!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



lmao, he's a mute, get over it


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

If we were to arrange a get together we would have to make it far away from everyone to make it fair... my plan, Hawaii

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh, and hey everyone 
@Dexter, happy birthday man!!!
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You so totally didn't talk. And Husam talked more than you....he doesn't even talk more than you in the mafia thread!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse


 Was bad time? 


dexter93 said:


> Thats sooo right
> @max: CREEPER
> 
> 
> its not that easy, but if we carefully plan it some months before, i believe it could happen

Click to collapse



and XD lmao no


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You so totally didn't talk. And Husam talked more than you....he doesn't even talk more than you in the mafia thread!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Bahaha, so true, I didn't hear Max say one word

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

Screw you guys  Half the time it was broke  xD


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao, he's a mute, get over it

Click to collapse



Totally. I understand that he's mute but...cmon! And yeah, bad time my butt! 

@DD Hawaii is expensive though....

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Totally. I understand that he's mute but...cmon! And yeah, bad time my butt!
> 
> @DD Hawaii is expensive though....
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



 Imma just go with the mute option then xD and lol another day! I promise


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, and hey everyone
> @Dexter, happy birthday man!!!
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Hey Double D  Thanks man


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Imma just go with the mute option then xD and lol another day! I promise

Click to collapse









-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Totally. I understand that he's mute but...cmon! And yeah, bad time my butt!
> 
> @DD Hawaii is expensive though....
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Yeah... hawaii is mucho expensive xD

Thanks for the title Dev


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

It was that 1 time


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It was that 1 time

Click to collapse



Mhm...sure. There was also that second time though.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



** There should be more than 5 thanks available per  day **


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Mhm...sure. There was also that second time though.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



there was?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> there was?

Click to collapse



Yeah, there was.  Remember Dex? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yeah, there was.  Remember Dex?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



I forgot that 


Also, Imma head of for today I'll speak tommorow guys, Have a nice day  and happy birthday dex xD


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yeah, there was.  Remember Dex?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Wasnt it the time we were gangbanging milads fb? 



MacaronyMax said:


> I forgot that
> 
> 
> Also, Imma head of for today I'll speak tommorow guys, Have a nice day  and happy birthday dex xD

Click to collapse



Goodnight max. Once again Thanks


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

Okay, no Hawaii, how about cannington?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Wasnt it the time we were gangbanging milads fb?
> 
> 
> 
> Goodnight max. Once again Thanks

Click to collapse



Yeah! XD

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Okay, no Hawaii, how about cannington?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



How about my house? It's cheapest for me! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I forgot that
> 
> 
> Also, Imma head of for today I'll speak tommorow guys, Have a nice day  and happy birthday dex xD

Click to collapse



'night maz


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> How about my house? It's cheapest for me!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



I have always wanted to visit Ireland or Holland. Move there and I will agree.XD

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I forgot that
> 
> 
> Also, Imma head of for today I'll speak tommorow guys, Have a nice day  and happy birthday dex xD

Click to collapse



Y u leave when I get here I'm not scary am I?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> How about my house? It's cheapest for me!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Does anyone remember this?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Does anyone remember this?

Click to collapse



it used to have pins on it


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Y u leave when I get here I'm not scary am I?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Well you do kill cats.... lol jk

Ireland sounds nice...but too close to Dan for comfort..

@Dex I do I do! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it used to have pins on it

Click to collapse



how about this link?



I_am_Error said:


> Well you do kill cats.... lol jk
> 
> Ireland sounds nice...but too close to Dan for comfort..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well, seems that almost half of us are us and the others in the rest of the world.. a good meeting point would be a)uk b)italia c)greece or d)south afrika


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> how about this link?
> 
> 
> 
> well, seems that almost half of us are us and the others in the rest of the world.. a good meeting point would be a)uk b)italia c)greece or d)south afrika

Click to collapse



Or Mexico! They have beautiful beaches! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Or Mexico! They have beautiful beaches!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



I always wanted to visit china... we might find cheap parts there for the GliSviluppatoriPhone too


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I always wanted to visit china... we might find cheap parts there for the GliSviluppatoriPhone too

Click to collapse



You're gonna want too change that name. It's looking dangerously close to iPhone.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You're gonna want too change that name. It's looking dangerously close to iPhone.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Well, why dont you put up a poll, so we can finally find out a name? 
Anyway.. its 3 am and i want to be fresh tomorrow...gotta go


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Well, why dont you put up a poll, so we can finally find out a name?
> Anyway.. its 3 am and i want to be fresh tomorrow...gotta go

Click to collapse



Seeya dude  Goodnight.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Well you do kill cats.... lol jk
> 
> Ireland sounds nice...but too close to Dan for comfort..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y did I tell you that stupid story
And well, Holland then?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Well, why dont you put up a poll, so we can finally find out a name?
> Anyway.. its 3 am and i want to be fresh tomorrow...gotta go

Click to collapse



Night dex

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Y did I tell you that stupid story
> And well, Holland then?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Because I'm awesome! 

Possibly...need passport. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Because I'm awesome!
> 
> Possibly...need passport.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



you can come here, I has cookies


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you can come here, I has cookies

Click to collapse



But I already brought the cookies so I could bring them to you....oh well...

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> But I already brought the cookies so I could bring them to you....oh well...
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



ok ok, I'll eat them all, and then wait for you


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok ok, I'll eat them all, and then wait for you

Click to collapse



But now I already ate all the ones I brought you! Dammit! We're going to have to solve this problem. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Because I'm awesome!
> 
> Possibly...need passport.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Well this is gunna be a far in the future thing anyways. Most of us can't afford travel right now or are to busy with school

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well this is gunna be a far in the future thing anyways. Most of us can't afford travel right now or are to busy with school
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm far too busy with school. It's fun, but a lot of work.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey err, can you pm me and tell me what laptop you bought your friend, ima kinda curious

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## trell959 (Nov 12, 2011)

What's up guys! 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey err, can you pm me and tell me what laptop you bought your friend, ima kinda curious
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Sent.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

trell959 said:


> What's up guys!
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey! How goes it? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> But now I already ate all the ones I brought you! Dammit! We're going to have to solve this problem.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



I'll bring the cookies, you save your money


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'll bring the cookies, you save your money

Click to collapse



Well I already spent my money on something that I think my friend will like very much like.  Wanna see pics of it when it gets here Husam? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Umm.. do I know you? or you are just another random troll?

Click to collapse



 Your serious? Ive been posting continuously for the past few weeks lololol.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Your serious? Ive been posting continuously for the past few weeks lololol.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Dex doesn't go on here much. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Well I already spent my money on something that I think my friend will like very much like.  Wanna see pics of it when it gets here Husam?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



yeah sure


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah sure

Click to collapse



It'll make you say "Wow, I'm so jelly." Or you'll cry from happiness for my friend. Overwhelmed with joy! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Dex doesn't go on here much.

Click to collapse



Lulz. I noticed.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Lulz. I noticed.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



He is a good fellow tho 
So... this grandma you did, please tell me she is cougar age and not oldoldold


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> He is a good fellow tho
> So... this grandma you did, please tell me she is cougar age and not oldoldold

Click to collapse



Lmao! DD! I thought we dropped this subject! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It'll make you say "Wow, I'm so jelly." Or you'll cry from happiness for my friend. Overwhelmed with joy!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



yeah yeah keep teasing


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah yeah keep teasing

Click to collapse



I do enjoy a good surprise. But in all seriousness, I'm sure you'll sh!t bricks lol xD

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 12, 2011)

View attachment 779853
Meh. Don't really know what to think. Opinions? 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 779853
> Meh. Don't really know what to think. Opinions?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



It's not bad. Is that suavve hd icons I see? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lmao! DD! I thought we dropped this subject!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



I just want to know how weird our new friend actually is.lol


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 779853
> Meh. Don't really know what to think. Opinions?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Opinion on mine?:







-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I do enjoy a good surprise. But in all seriousness, I'm sure you'll sh!t bricks lol xD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Hahaha! XD I'm excited for him. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Opinion on mine?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So cluttered


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> So cluttered

Click to collapse



No one gives a damn DD! Let's see yours! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No one gives a damn DD! Let's see yours!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Jeeze, who pissed in your Cheerios this morning

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Opinion on mine?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the wallpaper makes it look idk, so full


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Jeeze, who pissed in your Cheerios this morning
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Lmao I'm jk  More so excited so I'm hyper! @[email protected] So more like, who put speed in my Cheerios?! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the wallpaper makes it look idk, so full

Click to collapse



See, he thinks the same

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lmao I'm jk  More so excited so I'm hyper! @[email protected] So more like, who put speed in my Cheerios?!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Haha, aight well skyrim time 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



What's the point of having screens that you hardly put anything on?! And no, he said the wallpaper made it look crowded.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What's the point of having screens that you hardly put anything on?! And no, he said the wallpaper made it look crowded.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



So we can see our wallpaper and it doesn't look like a clusterf*ck?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



awesome, looks neat and cool


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So we can see our wallpaper and it doesn't look like a clusterf*ck?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Meh, that's why we have lockscreens. 






-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Meh, that's why we have lockscreens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flawed logic is flawed

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Flawed logic is flawed
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Unreasonable reasoning is unreasonable. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Unreasonable reasoning is unreasonable.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



I still reason. Y u no logic!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I still reason. Y u no logic!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I is logic! I is illogicaling! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I is logic! I is illogicaling!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



U no logic. Son I am disapoint

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What's the point of having screens that you hardly put anything on?! And no, he said the wallpaper made it look crowded.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Cluttered/full same diff
And it's called minimalist
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Cluttered/full same diff
> And it's called minimalist
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



He should try it

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> awesome, looks neat and cool

Click to collapse



Thanks dude. I wish my regular screenshot app didn't quit working after my last nightly. Now I have to use this stupid one that leaves that notification in the pic

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> He should try it
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



F%&$ your minimal lifestyle! If I wanted minimal I would go WP7 or iOS, nubs.  Rebel against the minimals! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Thanks dude. I wish my regular screenshot app didn't quit working after my last nightly. Now I have to use this stupid one that leaves that notification in the pic
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



DD, y u always haz abstract wallpaper? And drocap2 doesn't work?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> F%&$ your minimal lifestyle! If I wanted minimal I would go WP7 or iOS, nubs.  Rebel against the minimals!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



So you want a screen full of icons like an iphone

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> DD, y u always haz abstract wallpaper? And drocap2 doesn't work?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Abstract is teh awesome. Don't hate.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Abstract is teh awesome. Don't hate.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



So are bodacious butts and BMW m3's

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So you want a screen full of icons like an iphone
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse









Yeah, TOTALLY full of icons. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So are bodacious butts and BMW m3's
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I was never hating good sir. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

Never mind, just tried it and it's working again
Pics without stupid notifications
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> DD, y u always haz abstract wallpaper? And drocap2 doesn't work?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Nah, "shootme" wasn't working. And I love the abstract, it just seems right

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nah, "shootme" wasn't working. And I love the abstract, it just seems right
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



What's that little cyanogenmod thing on the bottom of the last screen?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey! How goes it?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Just fine  what about you

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What's that little cyanogenmod thing on the bottom of the last screen?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



It's just a useless widget to display your pride in cm7

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Just fine  what about you
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Being bashed by my fellow mafioso....I can't believe I am being treated with such disrespect. *scoff*

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

Damn you Mafia distracting me from skyrim...

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's just a useless widget to display your pride in cm7
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



You share? 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's just a useless widget to display your pride in cm7
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Clutter! Not minimal! Destroy! Destroy! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Being bashed by my fellow mafioso....I can't believe I am being treated with such disrespect. *scoff*
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Not banished, were trying to help you control your icon and widget hoarding 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Not banished, were trying to help you control your icon and widget hoarding
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Lmao! I'm not hoarding! I could get rid of it any time I wanted to!  

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You share?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I actually can't find it in the market anymore, so throw me a email address and I will send you the apk

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## TheRomMistress (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Conceited person searches for own name on the webs....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I only search to ensure Sakai is kept in line...he tends to mention whips and chains along with TRM in my absence. Bad Sakai


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Clutter! Not minimal! Destroy! Destroy!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



True say, but my allegiance to cm7 is more important than pure minimalist 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## TheRomMistress (Nov 12, 2011)

OT is starting to become quite these days.....


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> I only search to ensure Sakai is kept in line...he tends to mention whips and chains along with TRM in my absence. Bad Sakai

Click to collapse



Mhm....suuuuuure.






How goes it?  We reached our goal TRIM! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> OT is starting to become quite these days.....

Click to collapse



Cough*quiet!!*cough

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> OT is starting to become quite these days.....

Click to collapse



Yes, it does get quiet when people such as yourself don't post here more often. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 12, 2011)

The above post is true. But i guess I should be posting here more often 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> OT is starting to become quite these days.....

Click to collapse



trm, ur still alive


----------



## TheRomMistress (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> How goes it?  We reached our goal TRIM!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



What goal?


Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRomMistress (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yes, it does get quiet when people such as yourself don't post here more often.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Suck up.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRomMistress (Nov 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> trm, ur still alive

Click to collapse



That I am...just busy at work and that thing they call "life"

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> What goal?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Charity thread.  And I'm no suck up. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> That I am...just busy at work and that thing they call "life"
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



is that thing even real??


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> is that thing even real??

Click to collapse



Don't let her lie to you Husam! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> He is a good fellow tho
> So... this grandma you did, please tell me she is cougar age and not oldoldold

Click to collapse



Nay. She's only 62.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## trell959 (Nov 12, 2011)

*cricket * *cricket*

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

'Moooooorninnng


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 12, 2011)

Moooorning guys


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 12, 2011)

Ohai 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey dude  How's your day so far?


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey dude  How's your day so far?

Click to collapse



Just woke up 
everything is perfect until now 

Edit: you owe me a present guys.. how about a sensation xe? or a galaxy tab 10.1


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Just woke up
> everything is perfect until now
> 
> Edit: you owe me a present guys.. how about a sensation xe? or a galaxy tab 10.1

Click to collapse



Be grateful for what you have, except for STDs (credit: husam)  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm addicted to this song, someone help me, please 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHhrZgojY1Q 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 12, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Be grateful for what you have, except for STDs (credit: husam)
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Hahahahaha i was kidding.. (although a sensation wouldnt be bad ) xD



idavid_ said:


> I'm addicted to this song, someone help me, please
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHhrZgojY1Q
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Theres nothing you can do... you can only listen to it 24/7 until sometime you get bored of it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Be grateful for what you have, except for STDs (credit: husam)
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



XD lmao z


dexter93 said:


> Just woke up
> everything is perfect until now
> 
> Edit: you owe me a present guys.. how about a sensation xe? or a galaxy tab 10.1

Click to collapse



ummm i need monies first


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 12, 2011)

Max, check the somethingwhateverfobia thread  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 12, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Max, check the somethingwhateverfobia thread
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



mwahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Max, check the somethingwhateverfobia thread
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



Lmao! u still alive max?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes also new rom


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey guys, I just got an iPhone 4S. Android sucks! They copied the notification bar, voice search, multitasking,... And everything else from Apple! Google is soooooo pathetic. Grid of icons is much better than widgets. And on a 3.5" screen you can't see anything, another plus for Apple. I just wanted to say that I'm leaving the mafia and going to the iPhone-developers forums. 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 12, 2011)

Not sure if you realized I was trolling...  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Opinion on mine?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Those huge icons kill me. 

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Those huge icons kill me.
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



please stop that...all those homescreens remind me of my dead desire...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

Goodmorniing all. I stayed up way to late playing skyrim
2am
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 12, 2011)

Wish me luck. Scholarship test today

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Wish me luck. Scholarship test today
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Buena suerte a mi amigo 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 12, 2011)

Long productive Saturday in the estates. I got to drive the four-wheeler around and pwn the long-time dwellers in their own game 

Also learned about risk management from my director


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

@watt, I sent the titanium backup files of that cm widget to you. 
@sky, sounds like a good time. What kind of quad was it?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2011)

herro guys


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow, also watch out talking about grandmas... Jase is about 



m1l4droid said:


> Guys remember that nurse of my grandma that stole my mom's phone? As it turned out, she's pregnant. And addicted to crack. Amazing right?

Click to collapse



Hey Hus 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey Mil, Max, Hus. How goes it today? 
Epic breakfast was epic
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

Sup dude  also











Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey Mil, Max, Hus. How goes it today?
> Epic breakfast was epic
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



meh, boring, i have to study, my exams start on Monday


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup dude  also
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gay pride day there?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Gay pride day there?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



what i thought


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

Rofl screw you guys XD  was part or my theme  atleast not cluttered eh? 


deliriousDroid said:


> Gay pride day there?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Rofl screw you guys XD  was part or my theme  atleast not cluttered eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



True that... but a cooler wally might be in order

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 12, 2011)

Can't get Skyrim to work :\


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

plus a transformer lockscreen lmao but its soon awesome it like transforms as you slide it down with noises and stuff XD 





deliriousDroid said:


> True that... but a cooler wally might be in order
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> plus a transformer lockscreen lmao but its soon awesome it like transforms as you slide it down with noises and stuff XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i hope your parents don't mess with ur phone


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

XD lol,  naa they wouldn't mind 

Less gay pride however    





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Gay pride day there?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



DD, all I get is a wall of letters and numbers. Not an apk for the cm widget 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

but has soudns


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> DD, all I get is a wall of letters and numbers. Not an apk for the cm widget
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Twas the titamium backup for the widget.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Can't get Skyrim to work :\

Click to collapse



If your getting crashes try this "Access the Sound menu from the Control panel. In the playback tab, right click on speakers and select properties. Select the advanced tab on the new screen and select 24 bit, 44100Hz (Studio Quality) from the drop down menu." 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> DD, all I get is a wall of letters and numbers. Not an apk for the cm widget
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



There, I went digging around and found the apk

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> There, I went digging around and found the apk
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



nothing seen?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> nothing seen?

Click to collapse



I gmailed it to him

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

ah i see  

---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 PM ----------

n64oid + wii controler + SGS2 = awesomness


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey guys.  Hey Maxey! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey guys.  Hey Maxey!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



hey error, how's it going


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 12, 2011)

Teh threads been quiet today...

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey error, how's it going

Click to collapse



Hey Husam, not much. Tired as hell  I get my 360 next week. W007! 

Yeah DD it's usually quiet on Saturdays. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

Xbox? 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey Husam, not much. Tired as hell  I get my 360 next week. W007!
> 
> Yeah DD it's usually quiet on Saturdays.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



AWESOME! 

Congrats


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> plus a transformer lockscreen lmao but its soon awesome it like transforms as you slide it down with noises and stuff
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Meh, at least I know you aren't gay (your previous screenshot  ) Also, what clock widget is that?

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Xbox?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes XBOX 

Thanks Husam. Next week should be pretty eventful eh?  Right Maxey? Haha

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

Miui stock, want me to rip the apk?  


idavid_ said:


> Meh, at least I know you aren't gay (your previous screenshot  ) Also, what clock widget is that?
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

It should!! 


Also.. when you get it.. say, I'll pay for a couple months of live and add you 


I_am_Error said:


> Yes XBOX
> 
> Thanks Husam. Next week should be pretty eventful eh?  Right Maxey? Haha
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

2Days dude.. then maybe another week 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It should!!
> 
> 
> Also.. when you get it.. say, I'll pay for a couple months of live and add you
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh you have a 360 too? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

Si dude 


I_am_Error said:


> Oh you have a 360 too?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Miui stock, want me to rip the apk?
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Not needed, was just wondering. How are you guys today?

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 2Days dude.. then maybe another week
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



2days till my friends laptop is shipped? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

Fair enough 

And okay thanks, you dude? 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Si dude
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



What games do you play? And I'm good David.  How are you? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> 2days till my friends laptop is shipped?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse




 yepyepyep 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> yepyepyep
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Fun fun fun 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What games do you play? And I'm good David.  How are you?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse




Cod games :b Forza sometime, and gears, but don't have any of the new ones   




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Cod games :b Forza sometime, and gears, but don't have any of the new ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maxey, y u no play portal?! That'll be the first game I'm getting. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

Portal 2, online? Maybe 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Portal 2, online? Maybe
> 
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Yus. Definitely. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

Sweet 


Where'd everyone go? 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet
> 
> 
> Where'd everyone go?
> ...

Click to collapse



I killed them...mwahahaha! >:]

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

Muhaha , but who will do our chores now?

Also potassium death! 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Muhaha , but who will do our chores now?
> 
> Also potassium death!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmm, I don't know about you but I don't really have chores...

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

I mean Mafia chores. XD like the hit we have on jb.? 


I_am_Error said:


> Hmmm, I don't know about you but I don't really have chores...
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I mean Mafia chores. XD like the hit we have on jb.?
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



He'll kill himself eventually. Just stare long enough. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

Lol XD okay dude , I hope he slips on a nana. 

Jk but 


I_am_Error said:


> He'll kill himself eventually. Just stare long enough.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse





You know you hallucinate if you smoke a banana? Have I already said that or..  



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lol XD okay dude , I hope he slips on a nana.
> 
> Jk but
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I never knew that.  How the flip do you smoke a banana? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I never knew that.  How the flip do you smoke a banana?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



The skin has to be dried out then well.. smoked I think  Never tried however 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The skin has to be dried out then well.. smoked I think  Never tried however
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



That's the strangest thing I've ever heard. I wonder how effective it really is lol 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

A quick Google,  the inside of the skin is scraped off, boiled for 20 min till paste then baked to dry out for 30 ish mins then added to a rollie, but takes 4 ish to feel effects so not to effective but time consuming 

Lol xD whatcha smokin' dude, nana,  why? Lmao 


I_am_Error said:


> That's the strangest thing I've ever heard. I wonder how effective it really is lol
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> A quick Google,  the inside of the skin is scraped off, boiled for 20 min till paste then baked to dry out for 30 ish mins then added to a rollie, but takes 4 ish to feel effects so not to effective but time consuming
> 
> Lol xD whatcha smokin' dude, nana,  why? Lmao
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



That's crazy man. 

Nah, I don't plan on smoking that. Plus I'm not a smoker. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

Neither do I  too much work    

But yeah XD  





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Neither do I  too much work
> 
> But yeah XD
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Banana bong! 









-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

Phahahahaha xD epic 

Btw did you see my homescreen dude? 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I never knew that.  How the flip do you smoke a banana?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



I actually did that few months ago, lol  I dried the skin in the microwave because I was too lazy to wait few days and used normal printing paper  It was gross, but hey, worth a try. Lmao.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I actually did that few months ago, lol  I dried the skin in the microwave because I was too lazy to wait few days and used normal printing paper  It was gross, but hey, worth a try. Lmao.
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



XDXD not work then?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Phahahahaha xD epic
> 
> Btw did you see my homescreen dude?
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



No, repost? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XDXD not work then?

Click to collapse



Max, gimme that girl wallpaper

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

I did have some multi coloured stripes,  I then got asked if it was gay pride day   lmao, I now have a hot chick xD 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Max, gimme that girl wallpaper
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse





I'll upload somewhere, 2 secs 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

http://oi43.tinypic.com/315br5y.jpg



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 12, 2011)

I post pic of hot girl, thread dies.. there's only one explanation  


 


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I post pic of hot girl, thread dies.. there's only one explanation
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey! I was busy with changing theme- Oh wait  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

Pics  (of the theme)  

Edit wow posted at 00.00 no more birthday for dex 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok, 1 sec.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I post pic of hot girl, thread dies.. there's only one explanation
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dinner? Yeah I know lol

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Pics  (of the theme)
> 
> Edit wow posted at 00.00 no more birthday for dex
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's still 19:05 here.  Still relevant.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

Ah yeah  and dinner.. good XD 


I_am_Error said:


> It's still 19:05 here.  Still relevant.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah yeah  and dinner.. good XD
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Nice layout.  The clock is ripped from miui? Pretty decent. Does it flip? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 13, 2011)

(stole your wallpaper, Max)

Yeah, I only use 3 homescreens, problem??  And I'm trying to find a way to replace the notification bar icons with GB or ICS ones.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> (stole your wallpaper, Max)
> 
> Yeah, I only use 3 homescreens, problem??  And I'm trying to find a way to replace the notification bar icons with GB or ICS ones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for actually using your homescreens as opposed to Cam and Justin. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

Sweet   and nope xD if anyone noticed rge page indicator on mine they'd see I have only 4 pages and literally just now I filled it up out of Borden with a search bar and clock  also nice  and high dpi.? 





idavid_ said:


> (stole your wallpaper, Max)
> 
> Yeah, I only use 3 homescreens, problem??  And I'm trying to find a way to replace the notification bar icons with GB or ICS ones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet   and nope xD if anyone noticed rge page indicator on mine they'd see I have only 4 pages and literally just now I filled it up out of Borden with a search bar and clock  also nice  and high dpi.?
> 
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Screw your minimal design. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 13, 2011)

Sense ROMs, y u no be smaller? (downloading right now) Come on, 300+MB? Meh. At least CM7 is less than 100 MB.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

My transformer lockscreen is awesome  it transforms as I slide it ans is not simplistic 


I_am_Error said:


> Screw your minimal design.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> My transformer lockscreen is awesome  it transforms as I slide it ans is not simplistic
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Pics? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

the pic doesn't show how awesome it is dude 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> the pic doesn't show how awesome it is dude
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



That's so cool.  

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 13, 2011)

Gonna flash Bulletproof, brb  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

Cheers  also okay David,  





I_am_Error said:


> That's so cool.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

Night 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 13, 2011)

Me gusta Bulletproof  And good night Max 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Night
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



'night dude, i'm gonna do the same
night all


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 13, 2011)

Woo, party tonight f#ck skyrim
I feel drunk already... and I'm so so so sober
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Woo, party tonight f#ck skyrim
> I feel drunk already... and I'm so so so sober
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeah. I'm not an elder scrolls fan either.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 13, 2011)

View attachment 780900
God damn

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 13, 2011)

Guys, it hurts like bloody hell to open and close my left hand. Carpal tunnel?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Guys, it hurts like bloody hell to open and close my left hand. Carpal tunnel?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Or a broken bone perhaps?  

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Or a broken bone perhaps?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



No. I'd know that. Its the muscle or tendons that hurt

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2011)

Good morning

I just woke up to school on the first alarm set, and here I am having cereal and a lot of time before school starts :/
that's not how it usually goes


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 780900
> God damn

Click to collapse








Yeap. I love 4G.

All this aside. Friday I went to the dentist and had surgery on my gums to repair damage done a few years ago. They did a Lateral Sliding Graft. In order to protect my gums for the next week I've got what looks like silly putty covering the inside of my mouth. Tastes disgusting.


Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> HI!
> Let me upload my speed test!
> 
> 
> Ah, picture wasn't uploaded. Damn.

Click to collapse



Don't embarrass yourself to bad

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 13, 2011)

Pointless to brag about connection speed when spending 5 hours screen on drains my phone :-\ 

Also, I missed you guys. Muax! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Don't embarrass yourself to bad
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse





I just did one.. was expecting around 200kbs and have to post the okay Guy but no...






Come at me 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey dude!   lol, I have more batteries for that 

Also maux .. me? 



sakai4eva said:


> Pointless to brag about connection speed when spending 5 hours screen on drains my phone :-\
> 
> Also, I missed you guys. Muax!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Lack of sleep is never a good thing for me eh? Been up all night.  Goodnight/morning/idk. To anyone who says it's the morning:






-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

I guess not  and lol at pic 


I_am_Error said:


> Lack of sleep is never a good thing for me eh? Been up all night.  Goodnight/morning/idk. To anyone who says it's the morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






Milad is there anypoint in the network? 








Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 13, 2011)

Ugababablalalallalalalaala rrroooooggggggg pppppoooooooooooooooo

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ugababablalalallalalalaala rrroooooggggggg pppppoooooooooooooooo
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



What are you smoking? Can I have some? xD 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2011)

hey all, what's up


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> What are you smoking? Can I have some? xD
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Me too 

Also hi hus  




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

Look what I found  should I.climb
Pic won't upload but about nearly 2 story's high of hey bales 







Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Look what I found  should I.climb
> Pic won't upload but about nearly 2 story's high of hey bales
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We were on the roof last night and not smokin nothin, just hungover as f#ck

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> We were on the roof last night and not smokin nothin, just hungover as f#ck
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'[/QUOTE
> Lmao
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 13, 2011)

Bahaha, found this on the floor this morning

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Flashing a ROM on my tablet... Oh God please boot...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol how many Iranian $s is that?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Also, I ahs Android 3.2.1 that looks like ICS. U jelly?

Click to collapse



*cough* (not finished yet, need a digital clock widget that matches ICS theme and some other stuff)

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Nov 13, 2011)

Ahhhh!!!! I keep accidentally hitting the thanks Button! 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

Accidentally hit mine 



trell959 said:


> Ahhhh!!!! I keep accidentally hitting the thanks Button!
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Pointless to brag about connection speed when spending 5 hours screen on drains my phone :-\
> 
> Also, I missed you guys. Muax!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



That's embarrassing. My phone can even beat that. 1300 mah battery!

Morning all

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Accidentally hit mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oops

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 13, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Ahhhh!!!! I keep accidentally hitting the thanks Button!
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



I also hit yours by accident   Not that I mind 

Like I said before, anyone knows a digital clock widget that matches ICS theme? 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That's Still only Gingerbread. I have honeycomb 3.2.1!

Click to collapse



So? HC is only for tablets anyway. And we have a SDK port, but it's not functional yet.

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Sorry, I don't know any clock widget...
> 
> 
> 
> U jelly?

Click to collapse



What's the difference from HC? I'm serious. 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Fonts, softkeys, lockscreen, selection in menus, icons, etc.

Click to collapse



Ahh ok, it's not visible in that screenshot.

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 13, 2011)

...And I killed it (thread)

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 13, 2011)

No you didn't.
Hi.

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

It lives hey  I like nachos, 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It lives hey  I like nachos,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Maxey!!

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 13, 2011)

Everyone, what do you think? And hi, BD & Max 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Maxey!!
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



how are 'ya?  (and sparky aswqell\)

nice david


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 13, 2011)

It's so quiet... 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> It's so quiet...
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's why you shouldn't kill threads David.  

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's why you shouldn't kill threads David.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Let's ressurect it with our awesomness


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

Or not D: forever.alone











Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Or not D: forever.alone
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








What in good God's name is this?! Doughnut Nyan cat?! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

Holy wow XD lmao that's epic!!!   


I_am_Error said:


> What in good God's name is this?! Doughnut Nyan cat?!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok, will this post kill it for the 3rd time?

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh well. If so, I have an announcement to make: CM7 IS AWESOME!!!  I don't think I have to explain why 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No actually it sucks. I used for sometime but wwent back to Sense. It's quite buggy on my phone.

Click to collapse



Was it a stable build? Mine is still in Alpha, but it's very fast, no FCs, everything works (except some things I don't use anyway),...

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



WTF? 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> WTF?
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



I don't know lol I'm bored. 






-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 13, 2011)

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes , stable,  v7.1.0. Sense 2.1 is faster,  more stable, and better than cm7.
> 
> I'll be honest with you guys, I don't like Android on my phone. Too much hassle. That's why I'm buying wp7 next.

Click to collapse



Meh, to each their own. One isn't better than the other, it's just opinion. 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I don't know lol I'm bored.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao at the pic. 
@BD ?

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2011)

hello again


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 13, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi everyone. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 13, 2011)

Guys, does anyone know why FB doesn't let me add someone? The "add as friend" button is gone, but it's there on most other people  I'm pretty sure that guy didn't block me, but weird.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Guys, does anyone know why FB doesn't let me add someone? The "add as friend" button is gone, but it's there on most other people  I'm pretty sure that guy didn't block me, but weird.
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Maybe he did block you and you just don't want to admit it to yourself? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Guys, does anyone know why FB doesn't let me add someone? The "add as friend" button is gone, but it's there on most other people  I'm pretty sure that guy didn't block me, but weird.
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



it's in the privacy settings, some people change it so that they wont be added by random strangers, if he blocked you, you wont be able to see his page


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 13, 2011)

Ahh I see now, I would need mutual friend, but I was just wondering. Thx 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

We seem to be half alive

InB4death 

Tooommmoorooooww





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> We seem to be half alive
> 
> InB4death
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



inb4 you forever alone in the next 2 hours 

ur welcome dave


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> We seem to be half alive
> 
> InB4death
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I for some reason blame you lol Got my friend some laptop accessories though. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2011)

got to go nao, cya later


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> got to go nao, cya later

Click to collapse



Seeya man! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I for some reason blame you lol Got my friend some laptop accessories though.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse


 sorry D : 

And awesome dude   what ya get? 

Excited..  also seeya Husam 






Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> sorry D :
> 
> And awesome dude   what ya get?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Want me to pm with link? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

Me gusta dude  even more awesome 


*jiggles with excitement * 



Jk 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Me gusta dude  even more awesome
> 
> 
> *jiggles with excitement *
> ...

Click to collapse



Jelly man why you be jiggling?!  Good deal eh? It's exciting and I can't wait. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

Lmao   jelly!! 
Also same  hope your friend appreciates it , if not.. screw him  


I_am_Error said:


> Jelly man why you be jiggling?!  Good deal eh? It's exciting and I can't wait.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao   jelly!!
> Also same  hope your friend appreciates it , if not.. screw him
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



I know right? Ungrateful bastard.... I'm sure he won't be ungrateful though.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

I hope not, I also expect a thread full of pics when recived, you doing before to show him? 


I_am_Error said:


> I know right? Ungrateful bastard.... I'm sure he won't be ungrateful though.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I hope not, I also expect a thread full of pics when recived, you doing before to show him?
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Say what now? O3o

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry um, will we make him post pics, and will you post some? 





I_am_Error said:


> Say what now? O3o
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sorry um, will we make him post pics, and will you post some?
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Yeah I plan on posting some as soon as I get it to reveal the surprise!  

Then we shall have some photos of it in action demanded to him.  

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

Awesome awesome  

So how are ya dude 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awesome awesome
> 
> So how are ya dude
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Tired as faaaack.  Been writing since forever and a million years ago. Yourself? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

Sweet, when can I expect the biography of the earth? 

Meh okay thanks,  nothing else really, boring life   

Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet, when can I expect the biography of the earth?
> 
> Meh okay thanks,  nothing else really, boring life
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



When the world is destroyed by aliens, duh 

Life is fairly boring for me too, it's school, home, school, home, fap, school. XD lmao jk

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> When the world is destroyed by aliens, duh
> 
> Life is fairly boring for me too, it's school, home, school, home, fap, school. XD lmao jk
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Great!  I'm looking toward to it..  

Also lmao XD  










^ do we call of the hit? 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Great!  I'm looking toward to it..
> 
> Also lmao XD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The hit stays on! That little punk ate my tuna. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

The tuna  that bstrd.!  








Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey guys 
Wazzup?

Ive got a new camera


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The tuna  that bstrd.!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Poor kitty. Too bad he deserved it.  Dude the transformer prime looks so friggin beautiful.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey guys
> Wazzup?
> 
> Ive got a new camera

Click to collapse



Pics Dex? Hey man. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

Sweet .Dex as dev said, pics 

And the lockscreen dude, or transformer on general? 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Pics Dex? Hey man.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



hey err
here you are 





May i request a slight change of my mafia title?  i wanna be "The Shooter"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hey err
> here you are
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Nice  also sweet name, both.in Mafia sense and photography  




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice  also sweet name, both.in Mafia sense and photography
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey max 

yeah.. thats what i thought too


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

Sup  

How are ya? 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup
> 
> How are ya?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



trying to convince myself that i have to do my homework


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> trying to convince myself that i have to do my homework

Click to collapse



Its unimportant  ignore it.. its fine XD 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Its unimportant  ignore it.. its fine XD
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



I concur with this logic. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

His teacher even thinks so 


I_am_Error said:


> I concur with this logic.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse













Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I concur with this logic.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



lol xD

so are we ok with my title change?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> His teacher even thinks so
> 
> Teacher
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



I think this is his teacher:

Upload fail. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> lol xD
> 
> so are we ok with my title change?

Click to collapse



Already did.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

well chuck thinks so 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## lemon80 (Nov 13, 2011)

eheheh gli sviluppatori di banane sounds good


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

Can't see dude 


I_am_Error said:


> I think this is his teacher:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh hi lemon 


Had any parties? .   Jk lmao, don't Google lemon party.. ew.. scarred... 





lemon80 said:


> eheheh gli sviluppatori di banane sounds good

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

lemon80 said:


> eheheh gli sviluppatori di banane sounds good

Click to collapse



Hello there. Yes it does.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 13, 2011)

lemon80 said:


> eheheh gli sviluppatori di banane sounds good

Click to collapse



identify yourself NOW or i SQUEEZE YOU AND MAKE LEMONADE


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

Me gusta lemonade 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Me gusta lemonade
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Me too.  I don't like pink lemonade though.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Me too.  I don't like pink lemonade though.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



I like that one aswell  egg mcmuffins are lush though 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

Lmao what does that have to do with pink lemonade? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

Like my lockscreen? 






-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't know but still.. lush lmao also sorry for slow,  and nice screen and I'm off to sleep now dude haha seeya tomorrow!  


I_am_Error said:


> Lmao what does that have to do with pink lemonade?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 13, 2011)

So, I am officially the villain for the next easter play. My head will be shaved, and i will sport a pale skin (make up, nothing irreversible) with oozing tubes coming out of my body. 

Any tips on surviving a bald head? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> So, I am officially the villain for the next easter play. My head will be shaved, and i will sport a pale skin (make up, nothing irreversible) with oozing tubes coming out of my body.
> 
> Any tips on surviving a bald head?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Wear a wig? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 13, 2011)

guys once upon a time there was a HUUUGE gli sviluppatori logo in the 1st page... anywhere i can find that?
i want 2 make a cool siggy 

edit: oops... must go 4 sleep... goodnight


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> guys once upon a time there was a HUUUGE gli sviluppatori logo in the 1st page... anywhere i can find that?
> i want 2 make a cool siggy
> 
> edit: oops... must go 4 sleep... goodnight

Click to collapse



yes, look for the old thread, and don't you dare


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes, look for the old thread, and don't you dare

Click to collapse



hey hus... what do you mean?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hey hus... what do you mean?

Click to collapse



don't you dare to create a huge signature


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The hit stays on! That little punk ate my tuna.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Who? Pipsqueak will BITE AND POOP on them!!!

The Bird is the Word


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> don't you dare to create a huge signature

Click to collapse



haha! xD

no no... wasnt planning to do that... actually i was trying to do whats now on my sig, but with the letters less pixelated... same size though 

and now excuse me.. im off


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 14, 2011)

No wigs... Need to shave. For art.


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 14, 2011)

:0

Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> :0
> 
> Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!

Click to collapse



Dual core. Punk. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Dual core. Punk.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



I don't need it.

Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I don't need it.
> 
> Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!

Click to collapse



But I wants it, preciousssss


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> But I wants it, preciousssss

Click to collapse



Nope. I get better battery life. XD

Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Nope. I get better battery life. XD
> 
> Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!

Click to collapse



Not even close dude. Dual core phones get better battery life because they handle applications better and take less power to do something. Don't hate on something you don't understand or have 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Nope. I get better battery life. XD
> 
> Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!

Click to collapse



Mr. Tegrak begs to differ:

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.tegrak.secondcore

Single core, dual core, psh. I get to choose, and you're stuck with ONE. 'Nuff said.


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Not even close dude. Dual core phones get better battery life because they handle applications better and take less power to do something. Don't hate on something you don't understand or have
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



I'm not hating at all on it. Its a technology I currently have no feasible use for, and I think is still in infant stages. It rather have my phone now then the rezound or GN. Why you ask? Cause ik my phone WILL work when I ask it to. That's all that matters to me. That's why I rooted and have cyanogenmod 7.1. Cause it works.

Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I'm not hating at all on it. Its a technology I currently have no feasible use for, and I think is still in infant stages. It rather have my phone now then the rezound or GN. Why you ask? Cause ik my phone WILL work when I ask it to. That's all that matters to me. That's why I rooted and have cyanogenmod 7.1. Cause it works.
> 
> Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!

Click to collapse




			
				Steve Jobs & watt9493 said:
			
		

> It just works

Click to collapse



Until it doesn't


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Until it doesn't

Click to collapse



When. Ill tell you. Cause this phones been through hell (fell out of a moving car) I have butter fingers and it was thrown at me. Its still fine.

Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> When. Ill tell you. Cause this phones been through hell (fell out of a moving car) I have butter fingers and it was thrown at me. Its still fine.
> 
> Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!

Click to collapse



Heh, then it does. Get a Defy?


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Heh, then it does. Get a Defy?

Click to collapse



I had one. I fsking hated it. Fsk moto. Fsk encryption. Fsk blur.

Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I'm not hating at all on it. Its a technology I currently have no feasible use for, and I think is still in infant stages. It rather have my phone now then the rezound or GN. Why you ask? Cause ik my phone WILL work when I ask it to. That's all that matters to me. That's why I rooted and have cyanogenmod 7.1. Cause it works.
> 
> Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!

Click to collapse



So? My phone has never not worked for me. You should kinda iSheepish right now Cam. My phone has never crapped out on me and I've never had any problems with it, or it's dual cores plus my battery life is great.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So? My phone has never not worked for me. You should kinda iSheepish right now Cam. My phone has never crapped out on me and I've never had any problems with it, or it's dual cores plus my battery life is great.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Ik of a lot of people with problems with phones. I'm glad mine works. That's all. 

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ik of a lot of people with problems with phones. I'm glad mine works. That's all.
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



Yeah, but that's not because it has one core.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 14, 2011)

Good evening guys

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yeah, but that's not because it has one core.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Part of teh reason. 

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Part of teh reason.
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



How exactly? And hey DD

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> How exactly? And hey DD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



My neighbor has a dx2. Goes from full to within 20% battery in half a school day. Its ridiculous.

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My neighbor has a dx2. Goes from full to within 20% battery in half a school day. Its ridiculous.
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



The DX2 WAS infant dual core tech. Plus, it's motorola. Go figure man. It's not fair to assume that all dual core processors are like that. And it's generalizing way too much. Makes you seem ignorant.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The DX2 WAS infant dual core tech. Plus, it's motorola. Go figure man. It's not fair to assume that all dual core processors are like that. And it's generalizing way too much. Makes you seem ignorant.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Its the only real world experience I have with dual core. Y u mad tho?

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> How exactly? And hey DD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Whats new man?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Its the only real world experience I have with dual core. Y u mad tho?
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



Because I know you're not ignorant,I expect you to think in a more open minded way. You're not stupid, don't restrict your thoughts because of bad experiences with motorola crap.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Because I know you're not ignorant,I expect you to think in a more open minded way. You're not stupid, don't restrict your thoughts because of bad experiences with motorola crap.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



That's why I like HTC.

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> That's why I like HTC.
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



Again, motorola. Moto doesn't include Samsung.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

Mafia thread y u on third page?! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Mafia thread y u on third page?!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Cause nobody loves us 

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Cause nobody loves us
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



I love us.  No homo.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

Does anyone else feel like they're looking at zombies when they see homeless people hobbling along the sidewalk? I feel like if they bit me I would become homeless too. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Does anyone else feel like they're looking at zombies when they see homeless people hobbling along the sidewalk? I feel like if they bit me I would become homeless too.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Haha, no the thought never crossed my mind... but I do have a aversion to shaking their hands or touching them when I give them money. (Even tho I work in filthy conditions)
Anywho, I thought I was hungover yesterday.pffttt, today is much much worse. 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Does anyone else feel like they're looking at zombies when they see homeless people hobbling along the sidewalk? I feel like if they bit me I would become homeless too.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



sup mafiaz, how's it going


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sup mafiaz, how's it going

Click to collapse



Hey hus. Looks like today's gunna be a busy day

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey hus. Looks like today's gunna be a busy day
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



That sucks, good luck with whatever is going on


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi guys. Apparently I'll be foreveralone for the rest of my life, FML  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hi guys. Apparently I'll be foreveralone for the rest of my life, FML
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



did someone hit you in the balls?


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> did someone hit you in the balls?

Click to collapse



No xD I can't find a non-awkward way to talk to girl I like  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> No xD I can't find a non-awkward way to talk to girl I like
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



open an alan thread?


----------



## trell959 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hahahahaha

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> open an alan thread?

Click to collapse



Maybe it would be a good idea xD But not yet. 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## trell959 (Nov 14, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> No xD I can't find a non-awkward way to talk to girl I like
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Be yourself! (it works )

Edit: and that's what Facebook is for 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

Nerd friends, y u no able to talk to girls!? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2011)

i_am_error said:


> nerd friends, y u no able to talk to girls!?
> 
> -we do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



y u no understand no girls in I.T.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

If it's so hard how come my fugly self can do it? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Nerd friends, y u no able to talk to girls!?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



I'm not a nerd  And like Milad said, y u no understand?

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Nerd friends, y u no able to talk to girls!?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Ik right. Just relax and pretend you just want to be their friend. Or get crunked together

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I'm not a nerd  And like Milad said, y u no understand?
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



I no understand because it's not hard! It's not like they are these intangible objects of beauty and perfect, we are worthy. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Oh yeah I'm not a nerd either, just geek.
> 
> I don't have normal lady friends, I don't know how the f##k I'm gonna get a gf.

Click to collapse



I thought you said you liked one?
@Error Ik, but I don't see her often and like I said, I can't find a non-awkward moment to talk to her. But I'm trying every day.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey err, I wholeheartedly agree with the title today

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2011)

Morning??

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning??
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



Hello big phone lady 

JK, how are you feeling today dear?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hello big phone lady
> 
> JK, how are you feeling today dear?

Click to collapse



I don't quite understand how such a troll can be so chivalrous. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I don't quite understand how such a troll can be so chivalrous.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



I was forced to read Shakespeare when I was in high school


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

To be.. or not to be

We all are  sup 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> To be.. or not to be
> 
> We all are  sup
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



**** NPV. **** finance too, while I'm at it.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I was forced to read Shakespeare when I was in high school

Click to collapse



So? What does that have to do with your chivalrous nature? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> **** NPV. **** finance too, while I'm at it.

Click to collapse



Hey man, did you get skyrim working?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

Google told me nvp = investment company, that right? Unlucky though what's up 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So? What does that have to do with your chivalrous nature?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



idk, i googled chivalrous and looks like i misunderstood what it told me -_-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 14, 2011)

Tapatalk fails (look at the time)


¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

explain that word 

---------- Post added at 04:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 PM ----------




idavid_ said:


> Tapatalk fails (look at the time)
> 
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Thats normal  Dirk posts from the future


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> idk, i googled chivalrous and looks like i misunderstood what it told me -_-

Click to collapse



What definition did it give you?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> What definition did it give you?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Adjective:	
(of a man or his behavior) Courteous and gallant, esp. toward women.
Of or relating to the historical notion of chivalry.

What it gave me,


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey man, did you get skyrim working?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeah. Redownloaded a repacked version. :\


NPV = Net present value. Fsking hard to calculate.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Adjective:
> (of a man or his behavior) Courteous and gallant, esp. toward women.
> Of or relating to the historical notion of chivalry.
> 
> What it gave me,

Click to collapse



^that


----------



## trell959 (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Nerd friends, y u no able to talk to girls!?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Hey! I HAVE a girlfriend!

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 14, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Hey! I HAVE a girlfriend!
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah. Redownloaded a repacked version. :\
> 
> 
> NPV = Net present value. Fsking hard to calculate.

Click to collapse



What do you think of it? The ui is bullocks as far as I'm concerned. And I needed to turn of vsync and mousesmoothing to get it working smooth

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello MAFIA!!!!!!!!!


its monday, monday, 
not getting down on monday


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello MAFIA!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> its monday, monday,
> not getting down on monday

Click to collapse



Monday can f#ck right off eh

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

Good news for me today:

1. NO class!!! 

2. Find another site to skip my videozer and videobb links  have to see how long it goes til videoobb and videozer break it 


Anyway how is everyone?


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello guys 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi, everyone 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



hey dude 


idavid_ said:


> I lol'd
> http://www.wtf.org/wtf_eng/main/main_eng.html
> 
> And hi, Dexter
> ...

Click to collapse



what is it ? lol 

---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 PM ----------

i have a new sig.. will change my ug;y thanks bar in a sec


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 14, 2011)

> what is it ? lol

Click to collapse



Nothing, I failed  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

Fair enough xD  
#
Thread, Y U NO LIVE


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

Max you should of made your sig banner 2 separate images then put them right next to each other so they connect and on one half u have link the the mafia thread and the other side, give ur internetz


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

will do soon  brb though dude


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm trying to learn how to shuffle  It's not that easy.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

The wiggle is an easier dance to one of their songs


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The wiggle is an easier dance to one of their songs

Click to collapse



I already know that one  I think I know how to do the runner man now 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I already know that one  I think I know how to do the runner man now
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



XD Sweet dude


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 14, 2011)

Ahh, gotta do homework. Brb (except if I decide to practice shuffling  ) 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 14, 2011)

So...Buehler...Buehler...Buehler...

Sup all? How's life in OT land today?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ahh, gotta do homework. Brb (except if I decide to practice shuffling  )
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



seeya dude lol 


jasecloud4 said:


> So...Buehler...Buehler...Buehler...
> 
> Sup all? How's life in OT land today?
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Huh

hey


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Huh
> 
> hey

Click to collapse



Don't get confused, get abused.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 14, 2011)

Ohai again  I'm bored...

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Jase you are... strange...

Click to collapse



Who me?  Never!

I as normal as a sea cow.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Don't get confused, get abused.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



lmao, Ill pass 


m1l4droid said:


> Jase you are... strange...

Click to collapse



nomnom cat 


idavid_ said:


> Ohai again  I'm bored...
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Hey dude xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

night dude


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> nomnom cat

Click to collapse









LULZ


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

xD lmao  Awesome pic 

---------- Post added at 08:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD lmao  Awesome pic
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------

Click to collapse



LOL. Puppy hungry for kitteh meatz.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 14, 2011)

hey mafia

just stopped by to say that the next 3 days i have no school  and make u jelly 

im extra tired now.... ill be back when and if i ever wake up.... hope thats not in 3 days time xD
c ya 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

You suck Dex  I still have school till the 23rd.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 14, 2011)

Tired DD is tired. And it's rainy here

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Tired DD is tired. And it's rainy here
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



It's wet here:







-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

It was wet here yesterday but today the sun dried it up, 

It rained so much yesterday and today its nice and sunny


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> It was wet here yesterday but today the sun dried it up,
> 
> It rained so much yesterday and today its nice and sunny

Click to collapse



Then I got your rain?! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Then I got your rain?!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



That mofo sent his rain here to
Also just found out my sunglasses broke and proceeded to smash them to pieces while cursing at them... DD is going crazzzyyy
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> That mofo sent his rain here to
> Also just found out my sunglasses broke and proceeded to smash them to pieces while cursing at them... DD is going crazzzyyy
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



DD is also referring to himself in the third person.  Oh no! That was only a Husam and me thing before!  Error thinks you may have some problems 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Then I got your rain?!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Yes but who gave it to me?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> DD is also referring to himself in the third person.  Oh no! That was only a Husam and me thing before!  Error thinks you may have some problems
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



DD has done that a time or two before. And DD cares not if he has problems. He is embracing the darkside muahahahaha

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes but who gave it to me?

Click to collapse



I don't know, but your rain is a prossy. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I don't know, but your rain is a prossy.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



LOL never heard that term b4 for a prostitute, i had to google it


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes but who gave it to me?

Click to collapse



Think back to all the dirty hookers you have done...
One of them probably had rain... and yes DD know that makes exactly zero sense. But he doesn't care
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> DD has done that a time or two before. And DD cares not if he has problems. He is embracing the darkside muahahahaha
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



You know? Error is starting to think that talking to yourself isn't really an evil thing, and neither is mental retardation....unless...*looks over at mentally challenged sir in the other bus seat*






-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I don't know, but your rain is a prossy.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Bahaha, great minds think alike, DD just posted the same train of thought

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Think back to all the dirty hookers you have done...
> One of them probably had rain... and yes DD know that makes exactly zero sense. But he doesn't care
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



LMAO


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL never heard that term b4 for a prostitute, i had to google it

Click to collapse



Like that eh? XD Googling things is what people do best when they don't understand. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Bahaha, great minds think alike, DD just posted the same train of thought
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



third person DD is annoying  :

Can u please send out the first person dd?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

Max has entered the thread and says hello 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You know? Error is starting to think that talking to yourself isn't really an evil thing, and neither is mental retardation....unless...*looks over at mentally challenged sir in the other bus seat*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, DD thinks talking to himself and referring to himself in the third person is actually really good for his mental health

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



You're still on that Blink182 thing?!  keep up with the times old man. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

Max concurs and joins him in his actions 





deliriousDroid said:


> No, DD thinks talking to himself and referring to himself in the third person is actually really good for his mental health
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Max has entered the thread and says hello
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Max then laughs at what Error wrote and decided to send $506969 Error's way so he can find his internet comedy career. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Max then laughs at what Error wrote and decided to send $506969 Error's way so he can find his internet comedy career.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Max does this after agreeing with error a payment of only $100,000 beforehand, to be sent, in cash, to Max's address in Nigeria 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

And then Dave  LOL and carries on with third person..


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

He then listens to his favourite song by Rebecca Black.. whilst he does this... 





davidrules7778 said:


> And then Dave  LOL and carries on with third person..

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Max does this after agreeing with error a payment of only $100,000 beforehand, to be sent to Max's address in Nigeria
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Error agrees, but then continues to explain that he has come into a substantial amount of money and that he is indeed the ruler of Nigeria now.  So any money given to you belongs to me anyways. All your monies are belong to me! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 14, 2011)

And DD saw what he had done, and was proud

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> He then listens to his favourite song by Rebecca Black.. whilst he does this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LULZ

NO!!!

David then listens to All the small things by blink 182 next to M_T_M and puts it on repeat and extra loud.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> And DD saw what he had done, and was proud
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



He then proceeds to be snipped in the head by a potato.  

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

Max ponders upon this, as the prince of Nigeria,  thou must be ones father, shocked by the news he sends our a hit to prevent his money being stolen 


I_am_Error said:


> Error agrees, but then continues to explain that he has come into a substantial amount of money and that he is indeed the ruler of Nigeria now.  So any money given to you belongs to me anyways. All your monies are belong to me!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> He then proceeds to be *sniped* in the head by a potato.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse




Fixed that 4 u


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LULZ
> 
> NO!!!
> 
> David then listens to All the small things by blink 182 next to M_T_M and puts it on repeat and extra loud.

Click to collapse



Lmao 


They then sing together drunk,with a mediocre performance and holding hands in front of the pubs audience, 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> He then proceeds to be snipped in the head by a potato.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Some will say DD was a great man, a martyr for the talkinginthirdperson cause, but others whisper now of DD returning to rule the world with his third person talkyness. And you better watch your back when DD is resurrected! 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao
> 
> 
> They then sing together drunk,with a mediocre performance and holding hands in front of the pubs audience,
> ...

Click to collapse



Now just to get M_T_M to read my post and see what he says


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Max ponders upon this, as the prince of Nigeria,  thou must be ones father, shocked by the news he sends our a hit to prevent his money being stolen
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Unfortunately for you, my potato sniper just eliminated your hit man DD  Such a shame I foresaw this happening 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Unfortunately for you, my potato sniper just eliminated your hit man DD  Such a shame I foresaw this happening
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



DD did not count on this chain of events... error can see teh futurez
DD must speak to teh gods about this. DD has holy and unholy connections up there.
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 14, 2011)

DD also thanks you guys for making his mood better
But unfortunately has to go milk the undead cows of the afterlife. DD says farewell for now.
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Unfortunately for you, my potato sniper just eliminated your hit man DD  Such a shame I foresaw this happening
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Error had not noticed Max's secret weapon.. Another king..

King Kong 

He goes in to nom the nana 






Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

XD seeya dude  and what was up? 


deliriousDroid said:


> DD also thanks you guys for making his mood better
> But unfortunately has to go milk the undead cows of the afterlife. DD says farewell for now.
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

David watched 2 seasons of Entourage this weekend and is addicted to it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

shouldn't be long now 


davidrules7778 said:


> Now just to get M_T_M to read my post and see what he says

Click to collapse





Edit. Lmao he posted above me..  



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> shouldn't be long now
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thats if he reads the last page, may i should bump it on this page 

---------- Post added at 03:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> LULZ
> 
> NO!!!
> 
> David then listens to All the small things by blink 182 next to M_T_M and puts it on repeat and extra loud.

Click to collapse




@M_T_M

Read above and answer this:


----------



## Archer (Nov 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> He goes in to nom the nana

Click to collapse



Euphemism?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

Archer said:


> Euphemism?

Click to collapse





 not on purpose 









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I read you post David.....and I must say....NO! Blink 182 should become the next T-Rex of our times
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Archer (Nov 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> not on purpose

Click to collapse



Freudian then


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

*Google's word whilst whistling * 
Um yes I think so  


Archer said:


> Freudian then

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Back in my days teenagers respected their elders...now it's all gone to crap
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The package shall arrive Friday! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The package shall arrive Friday!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



The donate thread package?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> The donate thread package?

Click to collapse






No the drugs one 

Jkbut I think he means that  is mtm in on it? 


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> The donate thread package?

Click to collapse



Derp.  What other package? Yeah, he knows. He knows 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Ur extinct!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ur extinct!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Click to collapse



Yes, the velociraptor is extinct.






-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Derp.  What other package? Yeah, he knows. He knows
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



well u quoted M_T_M then u said the package was coming LOL

---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Yes, the velociraptor is extinct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was referring to M_T_M


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> well u quoted M_T_M then u said the package was coming LOL
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HE was referring to raptor 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

Lmao  (gets the Velcro)  



davidrules7778 said:


> well u quoted M_T_M then u said the package was coming LOL
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



Indeed he can...and should. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Indeed he can...and should.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



dam some how an extra "he" got in there


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I can also ban you and unban you for teh LULZ!!

Click to collapse



Maybe i wouldn't of failed if i didn't have to ask to get stickies on Ban and Mafia thread. 

I think they are active enough and deserve it


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Maybe i wouldn't of failed if i didn't have to ask to get stickies on Ban and Mafia thread.
> 
> I think they are active enough and deserve it

Click to collapse



+1111

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> +1111
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Also i just got a threat of a ban for LOLZ  from him


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

I mean,  this is possibly one of the most active threads on the site, think of all the ad revenue we alone are making    





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Trigger itches...must resist teh ban.....
> 
> 
> This is where that logic fails...there are only 5 active members posting here....hence, spam thread is spam

Click to collapse





  you are one of them?  XD 
Also, I'm off,'Night guys 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Trigger itches...must resist teh ban.....
> 
> 
> This is where that logic fails...there are only 5 active members posting here....hence, spam thread is spam

Click to collapse



Spam??? 

What is this spam your talking about?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 14, 2011)

Lulz. The insanity. Of this. Mafia thread.

~Jasecloud4

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ics source dropped

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ics source dropped
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



Hey man, did you get that apk I sent?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey man, did you get that apk I sent?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeah dude. Thanks.

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 15, 2011)

View attachment 782855

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello mafia 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 782855
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



yeaah  it looks good

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Hello mafia
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hola trell


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> yeaah  it looks good
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's up dd

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What's up dd
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



Was playing skyrim... and then got chased off a cliff by some giants

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Was playing skyrim... and then got chased off a cliff by some giants

Click to collapse



Meh. Skyrim. Yet another 100+ hour saga of life being used up just to prime you for the next Elder Scroll shafting.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Meh. Skyrim. Yet another 100+ hour saga of life being used up just to prime you for the next Elder Scroll shafting.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Why u be hating? They are great games.

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Why u be hating? They are great games.
> 
> Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'

Click to collapse



Elder Scrolls games are like the Rambo movies: after the third or fourth one you end up wishing they would just kill the series off and leave it in peace.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 15, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Elder Scrolls games are like the Rambo movies: after the third or fourth one you end up wishing they would just kill the series off and leave it in peace.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Like rocky

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tired. Going to sleep early tonight...

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Tired. Going to sleep early tonight...
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Goodnight dude. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 15, 2011)

Ladida... SKyrim~~~~


----------



## husam666 (Nov 15, 2011)

morning people


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> morning people

Click to collapse



Heya Hus! I'm enjoying my break


----------



## husam666 (Nov 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Heya Hus! I'm enjoying my break

Click to collapse



cool 

how's life with you?


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 15, 2011)

Whoops! Skyrim took my entire attention


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Whoops! Skyrim took my entire attention

Click to collapse



Haha, it's good at that eh I haven't had to much time with it yet and have started 3 different characters, but I'm level 5 with my latest one. How far are you?
@Jase, I have played the elder scrolls since morrowind and am quite happy they have kept making them
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

Ay guise 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Ay guise
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Yo?

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Yo?
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse









Yoyo? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, it's good at that eh I haven't had to much time with it yet and have started 3 different characters, but I'm level 5 with my latest one. How far are you?
> @Jase, I have played the elder scrolls since morrowind and am quite happy they have kept making them
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Fought a few Davohs. Not going to spoil things for the non-gamers  

Get this game, guys. It's worthwhile.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Fought a few Davohs. Not going to spoil things for the non-gamers
> 
> Get this game, guys. It's worthwhile.

Click to collapse



Can't you just give it to me? I'm so poor right now 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Can't you just give it to me? I'm so poor right now
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


>

Click to collapse



Sounds like a plan.  I'm thinking I need to buy a new gpu first. 






-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 15, 2011)

hi guys, nice to be back

and what game are we talking about? Skyrim?

Can it run on a 9500 GT?


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 15, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> hi guys, nice to be back
> 
> and what game are we talking about? Skyrim?
> 
> Can it run on a 9500 GT?

Click to collapse



Skyriiiiiim.

Much better than Fallout.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sounds like a plan.  I'm thinking I need to buy a new gpu first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah, my computer handles it just fine, I'm betting yours will to

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Fought a few Davohs. Not going to spoil things for the non-gamers
> 
> Get this game, guys. It's worthwhile.

Click to collapse



Have you by any chance run into some giants? I did, and then shot a couple arrows at them, noticed their health bar didn't noticeably move. So then proceeded to overtrust my kajiit abilities and jumped over a cliff.haha. first time dying

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Have you by any chance run into some giants? I did, and then shot a couple arrows at them, noticed their health bar didn't noticeably move. So then proceeded to overtrust my kajiit abilities and jumped over a cliff.haha. first time dying
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Sheesh... I faced down two of them (funny how the encampments don't have any females... Brokeback Mountain?) with THREE mammoths because I got a sidequest for getting mammoth tusks and the miser in me refuses to trade for it. Level 4. Ran like hell when one hit took out 60-70% of my healthbar. Went back in much later and slaughtered them all.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yoyo?

Click to collapse



String?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Sheesh... I faced down two of them (funny how the encampments don't have any females... Brokeback Mountain?) with THREE mammoths because I got a sidequest for getting mammoth tusks and the miser in me refuses to trade for it. Level 4. Ran like hell when one hit took out 60-70% of my healthbar. Went back in much later and slaughtered them all.

Click to collapse



Yeah, sidequesting like a boss oh, and is it just me or is normal difficulty (adept?) way to easy?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, sidequesting like a boss oh, and is it just me or is normal difficulty (adept?) way to easy?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Depends, really. I play an enchanter/backstabber hybrid, and I'm lovin' it so far. I'm more into quests and storyline exposition than the actual power-gaming route though...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Depends, really. I play an enchanter/backstabber hybrid, and I'm lovin' it so far. I'm more into quests and storyline exposition than the actual power-gaming route though...

Click to collapse



What race are you? Nd I am a combination of one hand weapon/destruction/alteration/archer/jumper/thief. Really looking forward to the dark brotherhood missions. Those where some of my favorites from oblivion

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2011)

Good morning mafia 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Good morning mafia
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Goodmorning trell, I am suffering from severe coffee shakes right now. Oh, and is trell fine, or do you have a name you would rather be called?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> What race are you? Nd I am a combination of one hand weapon/destruction/alteration/archer/jumper/thief. Really looking forward to the dark brotherhood missions. Those where some of my favorites from oblivion
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



I'm focused on one-handed first, then light armor + smithing and enchanting. Nord class (yes, no obvious advantages, but it's for the story) 

Using some cheats, I was able to see how far can a backstabber push when it comes to damage dealing. I'm impressed.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 15, 2011)

Skyrim...sigh...

The descent into Mafia nerdom is accelerating...

Lulz.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

Geekdom  You're awfully mistaken. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2011)

Awesomedom*





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 15, 2011)

Foreveralonedom* 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awesomedom*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, you got that right

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm focused on one-handed first, then light armor + smithing and enchanting. Nord class (yes, no obvious advantages, but it's for the story)
> 
> Using some cheats, I was able to see how far can a backstabber push when it comes to damage dealing. I'm impressed.

Click to collapse



Do you dual wield?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Do you dual wield?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



No, but my girlfriend use to!

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> No, but my girlfriend use to!
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



*cough*sheprobablystilldoes*cough*
ijks
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning trell, I am suffering from severe coffee shakes right now. Oh, and is trell fine, or do you have a name you would rather be called?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Trell's fine  everybody else calls me that. And man I would love some coffee right now  but I m sitting in class :/

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> No, but my girlfriend use to!
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse









-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



What's up Error 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Trell's fine  everybody else calls me that. And man I would love some coffee right now  but I m sitting in class :/
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



What do you take?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> What do you take?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Well actually im still in high school 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Well actually im still in high school
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh, another youngster eh 
Shouldn't you be out skiping? 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, another youngster eh
> Shouldn't you be out skiping?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Hahaha I wouldn't have Time with school, work, and development 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2011)

Dave says hi to:

DD
Error
Max
Jase
Trell
anyone who dave missed or is being a lurk


Dave is in good mood


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> has Blink 182 released yet another timeless hit?

Click to collapse



Ya 

Up All Night


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Dave says hi to:
> 
> DD
> Error
> ...

Click to collapse



DD notices dave is still speaking in third person. DD nods his head in approval


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 15, 2011)

David thinks talking in 3rd person is stupid  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> David thinks taking in 3rd person is stupid
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Then david is calling himself stupid?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> David thinks taking in 3rd person is stupid
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Dave thinks u don't know what your talking about.


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 15, 2011)

Whatever  David thinks you guys are boring. 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Whatever  David thinks you guys are boring.
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



What are we playing The Sims ?  

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, another youngster eh
> Shouldn't you be out skiping?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Don't be such a negative influence! XD Let him get his learning on. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Don't be such a negative influence! XD Let him get his learning on.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Its much to nice of a day to be learning. Its tshirt weather here right now


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2011)

Max disagrees, It's cold outside


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

@ error, you should watch this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=aTg00wIijNY#!


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Its much to nice of a day to be learning. Its tshirt weather here right now

Click to collapse



It is cold outside, I agree with Maxey. I love portal so much. <3 I can't wait to play.

Look what I'm getting:







-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 15, 2011)

Afternoon 

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Afternoon
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



Mid day. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Mid day.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Splitting hairs

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Splitting hairs
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



Indeed I am! Didn't you know I want to be a barber?! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

I just smashed my head on my door jam. Now I have a lumpy head

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I just smashed my head on my door jam. Now I have a lumpy head
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



That's what you get for trying to compete with the door jam...you should have know you wouldn't have won. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2011)

Epic xbox dude  Is nice 

and lol,  Unlucky DD


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I just smashed my head on my door jam. Now I have a lumpy head
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Didn't move did it bud

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> *cough*sheprobablystilldoes*cough*
> ijks
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



That's why she's not my girlfriend anymore.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Epic xbox dude  Is nice
> 
> and lol,  Unlucky DD

Click to collapse



I can't friggin wait it should me coming Friday too along with the laptop.  Should be an eventful day indeed.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It is cold outside, I agree with Maxey. I love portal so much. <3 I can't wait to play.
> 
> Look what I'm getting:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im jelly  


Im going to order a 250gb hard drive for my xbox 


I have a plain old white older model, but it does have hdmi so i am happy


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Im jelly
> 
> 
> Im going to order a 250gb hard drive for my xbox
> ...

Click to collapse



320GB  Umad? 

Will mine has teh hdmis? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> 320GB  Umad?
> 
> Will mine has teh hdmis?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



*jelly,

Yes  Mad no xD 


Si dude


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> 320GB  Umad?
> 
> Will mine has teh hdmis?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



ya it will 

and u have the built in wifi 


The one i have is the newest model of the old model, if that makes sense

and has the hdmi just no built in wifi, but thats ok cause i bought the wireless adapter for it a lonf time ago with my first xbox so all i need now is a hard drive upgrade which 250gb is the largest one available for the older model 

and no im not mad i think ill be fine with 250 gb, lol ive been living off 20gb one for the past 5 years and i need an upgrade


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2011)

I has 120 GB


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I has 120 GB

Click to collapse



well u have 100gb more then me right now as i have 20gb now and only have 3gb left on it


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> *jelly,
> 
> Yes  Mad no xD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm excited.  Dah built in wife eyes, the hechdi-em eyes, and dah big 320 hech didi 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm excited.  Dah built in wife eyes, the hechdi-em eyes, and dah big 320 hech didi
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



an deh leh fone etics speeking 

But looks awesome dude


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeahh, it was kinda solid, more so than my head.
@error, epic Xbox man. But PC ftw!
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm excited.  Dah built in wife eyes, the hechdi-em eyes, and dah big 320 hech didi
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



"ribbity"
Family Guy Latest Episode, If your reading this then you don't keep up with family guy or enjoy it


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> an deh leh fone etics speeking
> 
> But looks awesome dude

Click to collapse



Dah fone etics be spee-kings duz naught exist in deh webz wirld. ;D

@DD I will still pc game, I just need a new gpu. 

@Dave, Yeah I don't keep up much.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2011)

When dude when  

pppppppcccccc


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> When dude when
> 
> pppppppcccccc

Click to collapse



When what? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> When what?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Graphics le card


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Graphics le card

Click to collapse



No se. Maybe when I have some extra spending cash? I'll need to save up. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No se. Maybe when I have some extra spending cash? I'll need to save up.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Fair enough dude, fair enough


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Fair enough dude, fair enough

Click to collapse



Until then I'll be playing on my awesome xbox. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok so i have the new 250gb hard drive in my amazon.com shopping cart 

It includes the data transfer cable 

and its only $116

i need to spend another 40 bucks so i can get an interest deal?

Any suggestions on what to get?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Until then I'll be playing on my awesome xbox.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



nice dude 

---------- Post added at 08:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> Ok so i have the new 250gb hard drive in my amazon.com shopping cart
> 
> It includes the data transfer cable
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wouldn't mind a copy of MW3 or Skyrim if you're offering


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ok so i have the new 250gb hard drive in my amazon.com shopping cart
> 
> It includes the data transfer cable
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Buy me something nice? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That, is really expensive. I bought my 1 TB HDD (not a passport) for something like 80 bucks last year! The passport was like 170 or something.
> 
> Ohai guys. I have a goddamn Differentials Equations exam on Thursday.

Click to collapse



Its for xbox 

Thats why


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That, is really expensive. I bought my 1 TB HDD (not a passport) for something like 80 bucks last year! The passport was like 170 or something.
> 
> Ohai BTW guys. I have a goddamn Differentials Equations exam on Thursday.

Click to collapse



Ummm dude, it's an xbox hdd....good luck on that. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2011)

I was going to by gta trilogy

but they want 55 bucks used 

and they done even have it new


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2011)

http://www.pcworld.com/article/150970/upgrade_your_xbox_360s_hard_drive_on_the_cheap.html


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Well excuse me for not knowing it was an Xbox HDD. David never mentioned it???!

Click to collapse



The thing is...he did.  Read my friend, READ! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Well excuse me for not knowing it was an Xbox HDD. David never mentioned it???!

Click to collapse



I mentioned it a couple pages back and forgot to put xbox in my latest post


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2011)

Back from school

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2011)

heey dude


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I didn't read a couple of pages back.
> 
> Also FML. My car broke. The car key won't effing turn.

Click to collapse



You drive?! 

Hi Trell! Enjoy classes? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I didn't read a couple of pages back.
> 
> Also FML. My car broke. The car key won't effing turn.

Click to collapse



You can't turn the key or it won't start 

Hey max 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2011)

unlcuky mil  



trell959 said:


> You can't turn the key or it won't start
> 
> Hey max
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey, How was ya day?


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You drive?!
> 
> Hi Trell! Enjoy classes?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Easy as pie  i did get pulled over driving home though 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> unlcuky mil
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, How was ya day?

Click to collapse



Going great my friend 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2011)

So i decided to, buy a microsoft points card and vice city 

Now i can buy gta4 on demand and gta san andreas on demand, and san andreas is only 1200 points 

Pretty cheap, its cheaper then buying it used


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Didn't you know? I've been driving for over a year now... like 15 month maybe. I have my dad's old car.

Click to collapse









-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I didn't read a couple of pages back.
> 
> Also FML. My car broke. The car key won't effing turn.

Click to collapse



Try putting a little saliva on the key 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2011)

Sweet dude 


trell959 said:


> Going great my friend
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

Me too Milad, me too.

Guys! Watch! Now!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mghhLqu31cQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

That's an order! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I #[email protected]%ing hate the bus, or the subway, and other means of public transportation.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh I see sorry man! And I hated the bus too! Had bad experiences on the bus...

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I #[email protected]%ing hate the bus, or the subway, and other means of public transportation.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jeezus! It's tow not toe

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Old video is old....watched it days ago. Get with the times platano
> 
> Also...hilarious!!!!

Click to collapse



We don't all tube lurk like you.  But that song is simply amazing.

And what's hilarious? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> W is next to E, ain't it?

Click to collapse



True... but be honest, did you hit the wrong key?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> This video is even funnier that the one you posted
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owrTp9q34vA&feature=grec_index

Click to collapse



You're right! That WAS hilarious! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2011)

Im getting a visual-high fro m that bread fish video...

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2011)

The marvelous BREeAAADDFIIIIIIISH





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

No one watch the video I demanded be watched? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2011)

I did me gusta lol 


I_am_Error said:


> No one watch the video I demanded be watched?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I did me gusta lol
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



It was awesome  

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes..

Click to collapse



Well please accept my most humble and sincere apologies kind sir

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey @error

u think i should get Halo: Combat Evolved Anniversary? 

Online play of halo one sounds awesome, if only the could remake halo2 as i miss xbox live original, sux they shut it down


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No one watch the video I demanded be watched?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Nope not following orders today

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey @error
> 
> u think i should get Halo: Combat Evolved Anniversary?
> 
> Online play of halo one sounds awesome, if only the could remake halo2 as i miss xbox live original, sux they shut it down

Click to collapse



If you can play halo 1 online, you'd be stupid not to do it! 

DD, Error thinks you should do it for him.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> If you can play halo 1 online, you'd be stupid not to do it!
> 
> DD, Error thinks you should do it for him.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Well it seems to lack some levels from the original 

But still i think its awesome that its in hd now and online 


Btw is this your very first xbox that you ordered?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well it seems to lack some levels from the original
> 
> But still i think its awesome that its in hd now and online
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My first 360, but xbox, no.  

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> If you can play halo 1 online, you'd be stupid not to do it!
> 
> DD, Error thinks you should do it for him.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



DD just opened it and realised he posted it a few nights ago. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> My first 360, but xbox, no.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



oh so u have been playing halo 2 all this time


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What sorcery is this???
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1095220

Click to collapse



What the devil!! I just let go of ol silver this afternoon and someone has hijacked him already

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What sorcery is this???
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1095220

Click to collapse



The f*ck

it even says its going to take me to an xda thread b4 i clicked it


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

Heyy guys, I think I'm addicted to coke again

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2011)

The addictive kind? Or.. 


deliriousDroid said:


> Heyy guys, I think I'm addicted to coke again
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The addictive kind? Or..
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



+111

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The addictive kind? Or..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both kinds are addictive but I have never snorted coke, so ima talkin bout the drink.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2011)

XD ahhh 
Pepsi>Coke 


deliriousDroid said:


> Both kinds are addictive but I have never snorted coke, so ima talkin bout the drink.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD ahhh
> Pepsi>Coke
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




+1

Pepsi is so much better then coke


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

Sprite ftw. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sprite ftw.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



ugh

mountain dew is better


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ugh
> 
> mountain dew is better

Click to collapse



I like voltage.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2011)

Never tried or heard of  but MD 


I_am_Error said:


> I like voltage.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2011)

Im so confused about the hijack thread?

I keep seeing people post in it but i got breadfished or rick roll'ed, did i miss something?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

Well it's better than my addiction to Nos
And the problem with the hijacked thread is some mofo stole my old avitar. I was kinda attached to him
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2011)

I saw that 
Nos = Nitrous? That stuffs crazy in a balloon 



deliriousDroid said:


> Well it's better than my addiction to Nos
> And the problem with the hijacked thread is some mofo stole my old avitar. I was kinda attached to him
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse






Also is it actually redirecting you Milad? 


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I saw that
> Nos = Nitrous? That stuffs crazy in a balloon
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it is to me


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> it is to me

Click to collapse





 I will try in browser 1 sec 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I saw that
> Nos = Nitrous? That stuffs crazy in a balloon
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nos, a energy drink over here. I like the purple flavah best
I was having 1 or 2 a day for a while, but my body started hating me.xD
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 15, 2011)

Laterz mafia

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2011)

Hahahhahahahababba lmao senior mod? 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh.. um oops 
XD also seeya dude 



deliriousDroid said:


> Nos, a energy drink over here. I like the purple flavah best
> I was having 1 or 2 a day for a while, but my body started hating me.xD
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> What I missed?

Click to collapse



Don't u even ask that!!!  

Went from
Breadfish to Rick Rolled and Now Chocolate Rain


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2011)

We know it was you.. we know 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2011)

He redirected the mafia thread to gummy bear song!!!! Grrr

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2011)

Phaha XD  lmao 

Mod with humour = humerus  





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> What~~???? false accusations...proof or it never happened!!

Click to collapse



Below 


M_T_M said:


> I redirected the threads because I'm the one of the few Senior Mods with humor in OT.

Click to collapse






Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 15, 2011)

MTM, y u delete awesome threads??  Good night now. 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2011)

Check this battery life on my epic with the 1800mh battery 




Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2011)

Howdy


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2011)

Disregard ....


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

My hat is a storm trooper, all your arguments are invalid.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> My hat is a storm trooper, all your arguments are invalid.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Benie hat LOL

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 16, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Benie hat LOL
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Still a hat. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Still a hat.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



And a epic hat at that

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 16, 2011)

-.-

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> -.-
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



Que es?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hello big phone lady
> 
> JK, how are you feeling today dear?

Click to collapse



Hi Husam
Don't make me throw things.... IT'S NOT A DANG PHONE! 
I'm tired. How are you.... on that note....


Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Do you dual wield?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Probably would if I can find enough resources to do it. 

Full-on enchantment with multiple perks push my single dagger into 150+ damage per strike. x15.0 bonus on backstab (sneak maxed) will give me... say... one-hit kills on a Davoh? Now, to stock up on invisibility potions.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi Sakai ^^^^^

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Sakai ^^^^^
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Hey BD! How's everything? Btw, how long does your Sensation last, battery-wise? My friend burns through three each day :\


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey BD! How's everything? Btw, how long does your Sensation last, battery-wise? My friend burns through three each day :\

Click to collapse



I have an Anker 1900mAh that lasts about 7-8 hours but I'm on phone CONSTANTLY. (I also has powerskin case, that helps ALLOT...adds another 4 hours)

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 16, 2011)

:-|

Doesn't count then... She uses her phone less constantly and probably last just as long as you did. 

Mine usually lasts 18+ hours...


----------



## trell959 (Nov 16, 2011)

Back from work

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 16, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Back from work
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



What do you do for a living? I'm guessing shift-related works.


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 16, 2011)

Ughhhh

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> What do you do for a living? I'm guessing shift-related works.

Click to collapse



I work at the home depot lol. A living? Im still in high school 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Nov 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ughhhh
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



What's going on

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 16, 2011)

trell959 said:


> I work at the home depot lol. A living? Im still in high school
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ah... the wonders of HS. Where you think the world is ahead of you, but in fact life is gonna smack you in the face.


@watt, 'sup?


----------



## trell959 (Nov 16, 2011)

Why does this thread blow up when I'm not home, but when I am home, its dead! 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 16, 2011)

Coz this is the time sakai4eva is bored out of his pants in the office.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Coz this is the time sakai4eva is bored out of his pants in the office.

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xugWYbTg-9A


----------



## trell959 (Nov 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xugWYbTg-9A

Click to collapse



What up DD

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Nov 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Coz this is the time sakai4eva is bored out of his pants in the office.

Click to collapse



What do you do ? 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 16, 2011)

trell959 said:


> What up DD
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Meh, tired. Cold. You?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 16, 2011)

trell959 said:


> What do you do ?
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Get bored, mostly. 

I'm an accountant... even in the busiest time of the month, I don't work. Nice, huh?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 16, 2011)

Night guys. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Night guys.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Night err

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## trell959 (Nov 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Night guys.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Night Error 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Night guys.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Nighty night.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 16, 2011)

Lazarus isnt charging

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lazarus isnt charging
> 
> Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'

Click to collapse



Well, I expect the same of bricks.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Meh, tired. Cold. You?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Same

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 16, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Same
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Getting a ultraviolet heater for my room in a month tho, so wont be so cold for the rest of the winter

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, I expect the same of bricks.

Click to collapse



Its not a brick, its just a piece of sh!t. I acually think it cant handle the cold

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 16, 2011)

And a fond farewell to you empty and quiet Mafia thread. Till we meet again

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 16, 2011)

http://forums.bethsoft.com/index.ph...ng-smithing-alchemy-enchanting-only-31-perks/


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2011)

morning I finally slept through the night


----------



## T.C.P (Nov 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> morning I finally slept through the night

Click to collapse



Tits or gtfo  

Sent from my SGS2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Tits or gtfo
> 
> Sent from my SGS2

Click to collapse



uhh what?


----------



## T.C.P (Nov 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> uhh what?

Click to collapse



Spam  

Sent from my SGS2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Spam
> 
> Sent from my SGS2

Click to collapse



hmm, I think so 

I have to go now, cya later dude


----------



## T.C.P (Nov 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hmm, I think so
> 
> I have to go now, cya later dude

Click to collapse



Later husam c u in a couple months  

Sent from my SGS2


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 16, 2011)

I can't wait to get home to play Skyrim.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Later husam c u in a couple months
> 
> Sent from my SGS2

Click to collapse



wait what? a couple of months?


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wait what? a couple of months?

Click to collapse



He came, He commented, He killed the thread for 3 months?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> He came, He commented, He killed the thread for 3 months?

Click to collapse



Wrong! Because I'm posting right now; what now?! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 16, 2011)

I discovered a Skyrim glitch that'll give me a weapon with 1k-4k damage. Same with armour.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I discovered a Skyrim glitch that'll give me a weapon with 1k-4k damage. Same with armour.

Click to collapse









-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Buuuuttt.... it's gonna take some time to get it started. I'm not sure doing it won't break the universe though...


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Buuuuttt.... it's gonna take some time to get it started. I'm not sure doing it won't break the universe though...

Click to collapse



Well either way, if you break the universe you can at least have bragging rights. Be like "Yeah, you killed a troll? I killed the friggin universe! Now what?!". 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 16, 2011)

Good morning guys
I see the Brits(nd Aussie) had a problem with the prank call thread
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Good morning guys
> I see the Brits(nd Aussie) had a problem with the prank call thread
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



It's just morally wrong to give out someone's number. Not sure if it's illegal but... I'm sure xda could get in trouble for that.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It's just morally wrong to give out someone's number. Not sure if it's illegal but... I'm sure xda could get in trouble for that.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



True, but when given the (omfg why can't I spell this morning) opertunity to troll I will

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey sky, I think I'm f#cking up my character in skyrim by spreading out my skill points to much. I spent 40mins getting though a vampire dungeon because I was to stubborn to take the difficulty off expert and kept getting slaughtered. And then as soon as I got out I got 2hit by a bear

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2011)

hey guys.. im sick...
i keep buying photographic products 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> True, but when given the (omfg why can't I spell this morning) opertunity to troll I will
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



I know, and you did nicely.  But I understand why they would get upset and shut it down. I didn't actually text him. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hey guys.. im sick...
> i keep buying photographic products
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Hey Dex! I hope you feel better. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey Dex! I hope you feel better.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse




hey error 
yes i kinda feel better.. but its a bit unhealthy for my pocket... you see two lenses plus uv filters gor each and im a bit over 250€ 
Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hey error
> yes i kinda feel better.. but its a bit unhealthy for my pocket... you see two lenses plus uv filters gor each and im a bit over 250€
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



It's a addition, you need professional help my friend

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's a addition, you need professional help my friend
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



you think? we'll see next week... if after i get the second lens it get worse. i definitely will 


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hey error
> yes i kinda feel better.. but its a bit unhealthy for my pocket... you see two lenses plus uv filters gor each and im a bit over 250€
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Stop buying stuff like that and buy me a new toy.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Stop buying stuff like that and buy me a new toy.

Click to collapse



hey! these are MY toys 
wazzup sky?


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> you think? we'll see next week... if after i get the second lens it get worse. i definitely will
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Unless your shooting towards being a pro photographer (see what I did there ) don't you think your money would best be saved up?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Unless your shooting towards being a pro photographer (see what I did there ) don't you think your money would best be saved up?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



who knows? i might sometime shoot for money , (anybody getting married soon? mafia? ) but im not planning to become a pro  anyway.. im buying these lenses to last 10 20 or even 30 years   

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> who knows? i might sometime shoot for money , (anybody getting married soon? mafia? ) but im not planning to become a pro  anyway.. im buying these lenses to last 10 20 or even 30 years
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



are you still using your kraiser?


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> are you still using your kraiser?

Click to collapse



no. mom got me a spare galaxy mini from work... its nice.. but touchwiz sucks


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2011)

lunch time... c ya later guys 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> who knows? i might sometime shoot for money , (anybody getting married soon? mafia? ) but im not planning to become a pro  anyway.. im buying these lenses to last 10 20 or even 30 years
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Lol, I think the flight anywhere would cost you more than you would make 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> no. mom got me a spare galaxy mini from work... its nice.. but touchwiz sucks
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



cool, better than nothing


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 16, 2011)

Bacon weaves are hard to make in a frying pan, but I managed... kinda

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## trell959 (Nov 16, 2011)

Good morning world and all who inhabit it 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> THIS!!!!!

Click to collapse



Too old!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 16, 2011)

Omg, this spider was hiding in my pile of clothes... and I had just put on some out of the pile

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Omg, this spider was hiding in my pile of clothes... and I had just put on some out of the pile
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



nice pet doubleD 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Omg, this spider was hiding in my pile of clothes... and I had just put on some out of the pile
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



WTF


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> nice pet doubleD
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Thanks man I think he is probably dead by now tho

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Thanks man I think he is probably dead by now tho
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse




awww.. your clothes smell that bad ? xD  jk 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 16, 2011)

AHHHH! Its huge!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> AHHHH! Its huge!!!!!

Click to collapse



that's what she said


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> AHHHH! Its huge!!!!!

Click to collapse



lol xD 


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 16, 2011)

Night guys. Sakai is tired of killing all them mobs in Skyrim.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> awww.. your clothes smell that bad ? xD  jk
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Haha, no, but teh washing machine isn't gunna be to good for it's health me thinks

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Night guys. Sakai is tired of killing all them mobs in Skyrim.

Click to collapse



Is it that good?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Is it that good?

Click to collapse



Well there is only one way to know for sure, buy it

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Night guys. Sakai is tired of killing all them mobs in Skyrim.

Click to collapse



Night, have some skyrim filled dreams now sky

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well there is only one way to know for sure, buy it
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



There is another option.





¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well there is only one way to know for sure, buy it
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



I'm not much of a gamer


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 16, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> There is another option.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This 

heeeyy  


Also, Husam, Why yes.. yes she did...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 16, 2011)

Max your horrible for killing the thread

-------------------------------------------------
Nevermind, xda just showed me screwy times.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 16, 2011)

I know I fail 


---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 PM ----------

(Just testing something)

meh didnt work  

---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 PM ----------

javascript:document.body.contentEditable='true'; document.designMode='on'; void 0

lol Paste this into your adress bar (youll have to retype the Javascript: part, its awesome


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2011)

Hello whoever is online...


Finally a custom official Gingerbread rom that has all the mods in it!!! 

Still waiting for the upload to be back


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello whoever is online...
> 
> 
> Finally a custom official Gingerbread rom that has all the mods in it!!!
> ...

Click to collapse









-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello whoever is online...
> 
> 
> Finally a custom official Gingerbread rom that has all the mods in it!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



All of them? Even mtm?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 16, 2011)

Yummy

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 16, 2011)

sweet car, who's? 


Also, Lmao, I agree, Hus's stalker is nice


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 16, 2011)

Trolololooooool

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Trolololooooool
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



That should say

MAfia

Y U stop spamming?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 16, 2011)

Spam BATTLEEEEEE!

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## GiveMe2Beers (Nov 16, 2011)

Fantaloool!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> sweet car, who's?
> 
> 
> Also, Lmao, I agree, Hus's stalker is nice

Click to collapse



I have no idea
Seen it on the street and thought "daammnn, I want that"
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I have no idea
> Seen it on the street and thought "daammnn, I want that"
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



GTA FTW!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I f##king love that color.
> Ohai.
> And fml. I have exams tomorrow.

Click to collapse



DAMN exams!!!

I don't have one for awhile but i have this big stupid project that i dislike a lot and want it to be over now!!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I f##king hate exams. Yeah who doesn't. I have studied but I'm so f##king nervous.

Click to collapse



I love prostate exams! How do you all study for yours? I tend to just take them on the fly!

~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 16, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> I love prostate exams! How do you all study for yours? I tend to just take them on the fly!
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I f##king love that color.
> Ohai.
> And fml. I have exams tomorrow.

Click to collapse



Ik man, it's teh sexiest car colour ever
Also.... more yummyness.haha
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> sweet car, who's?
> 
> 
> Also, Lmao, I agree, Hus's stalker is nice

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, she is fine 
Sry I didn't notice you said that earlier 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey! Guys! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey error, 

I feel bored and depressed.. 

But don't want to talk about it or ruin the thread.

How goes it for u? Did u get your xbox yet? LOL


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey error,
> 
> I feel bored and depressed..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ruin the thread! It's not like people haven't done it before lol 

Also, not yet. I will either it Friday or early next week. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Ruin the thread! It's not like people haven't done it before lol
> 
> Also, not yet. I will either it Friday or early next week.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Still i have never ruined this thread and don't plan to start, ill get over it and work out my issues, just some days 

I just feel that way. It sucks 


But anyway thats cool, i got my paycheck stub for this week and i have :

$500 but
-371 Rent
-65 Cable Internet
-36.00 Amazon Credit Card

So i have 28 bucks til next paycheck 

Sux


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Still i have never ruined this thread and don't plan to start, ill get over it and work out my issues, just some days
> 
> I just feel that way. It sucks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know that's pretty crappy that you have almost no money left but I mean the amount you have to pay really isn't that bad. Everything seems decently low compared to what we pay at my house.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I know that's pretty crappy that you have almost no money left but I mean the amount you have to pay really isn't that bad. Everything seems decently low compared to what we pay at my house.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Ya well thats one of my paychecks


My other pay check is usually around 500 bucks

500
-36 amazon credit card
-400 Regular credit card which i use for everything else
50 bucks towards best buy credit card
- Now thank god its cold 4o-45 bucks on the electric bill which comes from the credit card i payed 400


So really one of my checks that i get in a month is my good check but when rent comes aound i get f*cked LOL


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 16, 2011)

This is my current predicament:







-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Dirk (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry to intrude guys.. put the guns down, ok?

Need a visit to the Image thread if you have a minute?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> This is my current predicament:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ironically that happens usually when your drinking beer and are out to the bars 

LOL


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 16, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Sorry to intrude guys.. put the guns down, ok?
> 
> Need a visit to the Image thread if you have a minute?

Click to collapse



You know you're always welcome.  What's up at the image thread? Something I can help with? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 16, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



lmao! 






-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ironically that happens usually when your drinking beer and are out to the bars
> 
> LOL

Click to collapse



Unfortunately neither of those factors are included in the predicament.  Plus I won't piss my pants lol

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Unfortunately neither of those factors are included in the predicament.  Plus I won't piss my pants lol
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Ya i know, im just trying to be funny   LOL


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya i know, im just trying to be funny   LOL

Click to collapse



I think I should change my avatar. 






-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I think I should change my avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cant tell is that a banana? 

If not then make it one!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Cant tell is that a banana?
> 
> If not then make it one!!!

Click to collapse



No it's not.  It's just awesome. Captain Spam!  I don't Photoshop, that's Maxey's job. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 16, 2011)

I am summoned? 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I am summoned?
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



No, but why you no post in here earlier?! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 16, 2011)

Not summoned? * crawls back in cage *


Just was lurking a bit 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not summoned? * crawls back in cage *
> 
> 
> Just was lurking a bit
> ...

Click to collapse



You can come out.

*let's you out of cage*  

Just don't pee on the carpet again.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 16, 2011)

Lmao cheers 

I'll try not kill the thread again  





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao cheers
> 
> I'll try not kill the thread again
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



BOOM!!! Mission accomplished  

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 16, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1349900

Heeellllpppp meeeeee 

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1349900
> 
> Heeellllpppp meeeeee
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



i did


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i did

Click to collapse



i tried too.. 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2011)

goodnight people.. 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> goodnight people..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Night buddy, &thank you 

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## Dirk (Nov 16, 2011)

Goodnight everybody!

Love to all.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Goodnight everybody!
> 
> Love to all.

Click to collapse



Love to you too.

No homo 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 17, 2011)

What's up guys

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 17, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Goodnight everybody!
> 
> Love to all.

Click to collapse



Is so much love in here.


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 17, 2011)

Mr. Clown said:


> Is so much love in here.

Click to collapse



But, oh so little for the cl0wn.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 17, 2011)

Well work was f#ckin BS. Can't wait to get home and hit that tequila. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well work was f#ckin BS. Can't wait to get home and hit that tequila.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Hit Skyrim first


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hit Skyrim first

Click to collapse



To late  but skyrim is next for sure. I have this bad habit of starting way to many new characters in games... and I feel a hankering for a new one already

Sent  from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> To late  but skyrim is next for sure. I have this bad habit of starting way to many new characters in games... and I feel a hankering for a new one already
> 
> Sent  from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeah. Gonna kill mine soon, and restart for the lulz.


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 17, 2011)

Night guys

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Night guys
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



Night watts! Enjoy your brief respite from the waking world.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah. Gonna kill mine soon, and restart for the lulz.

Click to collapse



haha, you haz the addiction to 

@watt, goodnight man. y so early?


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> haha, you haz the addiction to
> 
> @watt, goodnight man. y so early?

Click to collapse



Not feeling great. :/

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Not feeling great. :/
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



Well get better brotha

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Not feeling great. :/
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



I'm not feeling good either.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm not feeling good either.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Well you betta get betta to brotha


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 17, 2011)

Ding dong the witch is dead. The witch is dead, the witch is dead!


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 17, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Ding dong the witch is dead. The witch is dead, the witch is dead!

Click to collapse



Read that as "My dong dinged the ***** dead"


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 17, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Ding dong the witch is dead. The witch is dead, the witch is dead!

Click to collapse



Which witch?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## iynfynity (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello! 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2011)

Good morning


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey guys. 'Sup?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey guys. 'Sup?

Click to collapse



nothing, just getting ready to go to school, wbu?


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nothing, just getting ready to go to school, wbu?

Click to collapse



Looking for an excuse to kill my boss.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Looking for an excuse to kill my boss.

Click to collapse



you thought he was a zombie


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you thought he was a zombie

Click to collapse



Hmm... maybe I should sabotage his car...


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hmm... maybe I should sabotage his car...

Click to collapse



Lack of sleep will make me a zombie.  

But...conspiring against your boss in a public forum? Shame on you! You should know better than that.  What happens if the feds come to find evidence?! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lack of sleep will make me a zombie.
> 
> But...conspiring against your boss in a public forum? Shame on you! You should know better than that.  What happens if the feds come to find evidence?!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



They'll have to deal with the cross border legislation then. M'sia and wherever XDA is hosted does not have any agreement on providing evidence.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2011)

Am I the only one here who sleeps?


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 17, 2011)

Possibly. I just XDA/reddit from work.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Am I the only one here who sleeps?

Click to collapse



I sleep but I was busy yesterday doing important stuff so I had to be awake. Morning guys, texting without looking means you all lost the game.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I sleep but I was busy yesterday doing important stuff so I had to be awake. Morning guys, texting without looking means you all lost the game.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



What important stuffs? What's more important than xda?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> What important stuffs? What's more important than xda?

Click to collapse



School. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> School.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


>

Click to collapse



Lmao! That's why you take your little breaks isn't it? For your studies?  How goes it Sakai? Did you get your refund? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 17, 2011)

Hai.

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hai.
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Hi BD! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hai.
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



BABYDOLL!! hey


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> BABYDOLL!! hey

Click to collapse



Oh yeah hi to you too Husam, ungrateful bastard. Haha jk

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Oh yeah hi to you too Husam, ungrateful bastard. Haha jk
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



lmao, sorry I said hi before but I lost connection before I post and forgot to say hi again 

hi


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> BABYDOLL!! hey

Click to collapse



Hi....
Husam (happy nao?)
Error
Sakai?
Anyone else up yet??

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 17, 2011)

Hellooo Mafia
Ahh, alcohol did it's job well last night. Made me forget all about the horridness of work yesterday
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lmao! That's why you take your little breaks isn't it? For your studies?  How goes it Sakai? Did you get your refund?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Got teh refunds 


Also, hi to Hus, DD, Error, BD, and that invisible ninja-lurker.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Looking for an excuse to kill my boss.

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> you thought he was a zombie

Click to collapse









---------- Post added at 09:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 AM ----------

AND THIS:









This is a 30,000lb weapon known as the Massive Ordnance *Penetrator*.

Yeah...wonder who's getting probed with this bad boy.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh, so nobody wants to say hi to me? I will just go sulk in the corner then...

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, so nobody wants to say hi to me? I will just go sulk in the corner then...
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



It's the new avatar. They just don't recognize you anymore.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 17, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> It's the new avatar. They just don't recognize you anymore.

Click to collapse



Nah, I have had it for a bit, they know who I is. Maybe they just don't like the new avitar?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nah, I have had it for a bit, they know who I is. Maybe they just don't like the new avitar?

Click to collapse



Who doesn't like a midget android popping out of R2's skull?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, so nobody wants to say hi to me? I will just go sulk in the corner then...
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



HI DD

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi....
> Husam (happy nao?)
> Error
> Sakai?
> ...

Click to collapse



of course


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> HI DD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Heyy bd
Pleease tell me you have caught those gas thieves by now
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 17, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hi
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Hola

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 17, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Who doesn't like a midget android popping out of R2's skull?
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



That is indeed the question

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> That is indeed the question

Click to collapse



42. The answer is always 42.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 17, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> 42. The answer is always 42.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Haha, good book 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, good book

Click to collapse



Not so good movie though.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 17, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Not so good movie though.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



To be fair tho. It's a very hard series to try to make into film

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> To be fair tho. It's a very hard series to try to make into film
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Someone....I'm starving. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I has MW3 nao.
> Ohai BTW. Won't come on very much will be playing MW3. Just let the damn thing Install!

Click to collapse



I'll be joining you in on that action within a little bit of time. Husam, I need you to give me your address.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Someone....I'm starving.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



That sucks dude

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> That sucks dude
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



It sucks. 

Anyone else remember this song? 

Calabria - Zelu house

It's stuck in my head! Dx 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello:

Milad
Error
Jase
DD
Dexter
Anyone else that my have posted or will post soon
Any lurks

---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> 
> Milad
> Error
> ...

Click to collapse



Im loving GB finally!!!!

Its awesome and clean and fast and full of mods


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

Welcome to modernity.  

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It sucks.
> 
> Anyone else remember this song?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No I don't, post a link for teh lazy people

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> No I don't, post a link for teh lazy people
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WL1hlzLsUaU&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Welcome to modernity.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



LOL

I now hate froyo!!!

2 things im annoyed at with gingerbread tho:

1. Windup knight is no longer supported on my device with gingerbread even tho it was on froyo and somehow didn't get backed up so i had to side load it and lost all my progress plus, lost my paid levels i unlocked

2. Hulu plus still is unsupported and there are no hacked ones that work


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

I hated froyo once I first flashed GB  I personally can't till ics is released for my phone. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 17, 2011)

I hate Android in general. The ghost of Steve Job's visited last me last night and convinced me that I should purchase iProducts. So I'm now an iSheep.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I hated froyo once I first flashed GB  I personally can't till ics is released for my phone.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Might be awhile knowing samsung 

Last week is when samsung gave Epic official gingerbread 

Next phone i get hopefully will be Galaxy nexus if it doesn't come out to late


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Might be awhile knowing samsung
> 
> Last week is when samsung gave Epic official gingerbread
> 
> Next phone i get hopefully will be Galaxy nexus if it doesn't come out to late

Click to collapse



Actually, Samsung has babying it's SGS2 customers. Don't be so quick to judge 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Actually, Samsung has babying it's SGS2 customers. Don't be so quick to judge
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



We shall see


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> We shall see

Click to collapse









-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> I hate Android in general. The ghost of Steve Job's visited last me last night and convinced me that I should purchase iProducts. So I'm now an iSheep.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



....I would highly doubt that. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> ....I would highly doubt that.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Hey error, do u have gtalk with video? 

I want to test it and see how it works.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh hia 

'evening


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey error, do u have gtalk with video?
> 
> I want to test it and see how it works.
> 
> [email protected] is mine

Click to collapse



No I don't have it....I think.  Hey Maxey! 

Nvm, mine has it in it's ROM already! Sweet! Pm me being sent.

Forewarning: I'm on the bus, I wont talk but I'll let you know I'm here. Plus I'm using 4g so the connectivity may not be fantastic...idk. I never tried it.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey error, do u have gtalk with video?
> 
> I want to test it and see how it works.
> 
> [email protected] is mine

Click to collapse



I has GTalk with Video. Unfortunately I'm working right now.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2011)

heeeeeeey 

how are ya? & David


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No I don't have it....I think.  Hey Maxey!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Y u no have Video on your gtalk?

get flashable here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=16962235&postcount=1


I don't see why it wouldn't work for u too


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Y u no have Video on your gtalk?
> 
> get flashable here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=16962235&postcount=1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I edited that post. Read son.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> heeeeeeey
> 
> how are ya? & David

Click to collapse



Tomorrow is Friday! W007!

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No I don't have it....I think.  Hey Maxey!
> 
> Nvm, mine has it in it's ROM already! Sweet! Pm me being sent.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok cool

ya i can't really talk either, but that is the one thing i want to test lol


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 17, 2011)

~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



I never understood why cats hate getting wet....

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Tomorrow is Friday! W007!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse





Friday ! Friday ! Gotta get down on Friday!


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Friday ! Friday ! Gotta get down on Friday!

Click to collapse



Don't you dare ruin Friday! Dx

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I never understood why cats hate getting wet....
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Only some Puss... Nvm, Afraid to break the rules 

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Don't you dare ruin Friday! Dx
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



XDXD She made me do it!


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Only some Puss... Nvm, Afraid to break the rules
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was gonna say something in that same realm of thought lol xD

Then kill her! With fire! A wiffle ball bat! Anything!  

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2011)

we have a problem! *calls disinfectant team from monsters inc* There is a logo from apple in Dexters sig! QuicK1!






---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> I was gonna say something in that same realm of thought lol xD
> 
> Then kill her! With fire! A wiffle ball bat! Anything!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse








done


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> we have a problem! *calls disinfectant team from monsters inc* There is a logo from apple in Dexters sig! QuicK1!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude that picture is hilarious! 






He has what now?! Get the torch prepped again Maxey! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok anyone with skype video, want to test that?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ok anyone with skype video, want to test that?

Click to collapse



Video chat me bro. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> done

Click to collapse



 NOOOOO!!!! I love Rebeccah. Sheez so prettiez. She haz teh voice like a Harpie!

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2011)

Cheers 

Also lmao  Soo true  

Will do, Just gotta let it cool down


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Video chat me bro.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



is your skype name the same?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 17, 2011)

Yo error. What's the penalty for leaving teh Mafia? I hear some people were looking to get out.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> is your skype name the same?

Click to collapse



No. I fringed it to you lol

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Yo error. What's the penalty for leaving teh Mafia? I hear some people were looking to get out.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse





Not quite as bad as this 







[/IMG]


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Yo error. What's the penalty for leaving teh Mafia? I hear some people were looking to get out.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Continuous flaming, and or decapitation with a sharpened banana. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No. I fringed it to you lol
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



well i got rid of fringe 

Also i found a user in Skype called twitch153 

Imposter!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> well i got rid of fringe
> 
> Also i found a user in Skype called twitch153
> 
> Imposter!!!

Click to collapse



Might be an old one? Idk. But I'll pm it to you.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Might be an old one? Idk. But I'll pm it to you.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



ok or u can send it to gtalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ok or u can send it to gtalk

Click to collapse



Too late 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Too late
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



LOL

well that worked better then fring

Just still in landscape, stupid!!!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 17, 2011)

So...I think we should abolish the Mafia.

Reform it and name it: Gli sviluppatori di Noci


----------



## T.C.P (Nov 17, 2011)

ics? sgs2? i gots it booting


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 17, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> ics? sgs2? i gots it booting

Click to collapse



Yeah. Now do it on the EVO 3D...then I'll be impressed.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> So...I think we should abolish the Mafia.

Click to collapse








@ tcp, I mean a full ROM. Not that sdk crap. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> ics? sgs2? i gots it booting

Click to collapse



congrats mate

hya


----------



## T.C.P (Nov 17, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Yeah. Now do it on the EVO 3D...then I'll be impressed.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



i have no evo3d, i only haz epic4gtouch


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> congrats mate
> 
> hya

Click to collapse



I asked you questions Husam. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## T.C.P (Nov 17, 2011)

what is this sdk u talk about , its from source


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> what is this sdk u talk about , its from source

Click to collapse



Pics or it didn't happen.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 17, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> i have no evo3d, i only haz epic4gtouch

Click to collapse





T.C.P said:


> what is this sdk u talk about , its from source

Click to collapse


----------



## T.C.P (Nov 17, 2011)

---------- Post added at 11:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 17, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> So...I think we should abolish the Mafia.
> 
> Reform it and name it: Gli sviluppatori di Noci

Click to collapse



Wallnuts haha, I see what you did there

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I asked you questions Husam.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



sorry I didn't see them


----------



## T.C.P (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2011)

nice dude  

MIUI ftw


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sorry I didn't see them

Click to collapse



looked back, still can't find them


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

T.C.P said:


>

Click to collapse



I still smell sdk. >_> I smell bs.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## T.C.P (Nov 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> nice dude
> 
> MIUI ftw

Click to collapse



miui? might as well get iPhone


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> miui? might as well get iPhone

Click to collapse






IPhone  nononono

This looks way more awesome 











Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 17, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> miui? might as well get iPhone

Click to collapse



I agree

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 17, 2011)

T.C.P said:


>

Click to collapse






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









~Jasecloud4


----------



## Archer (Nov 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> IPhone  nononono
> 
> This looks way more awesome
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Max - what theme is that?  I'm liking the lockscreen.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2011)

Archer said:


> Max - what theme is that?  I'm liking the lockscreen.

Click to collapse



Cheers 

I'd love to tell you, but it's written in chineese, I'll take a screenshot  The icon of it is basiccly just the puzzle pieces


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Stock Samsung....I've got it and it sucks

Click to collapse



I'm on MIUI, and the lock is awesome  No sucky


----------



## Archer (Nov 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Cheers
> 
> I'd love to tell you, but it's written in chineese, I'll take a screenshot  The icon of it is basiccly just the puzzle pieces

Click to collapse



Cheers - I'll have a hunt.  Did you get it off the inbuilt theme app or from t'internet?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Stock Samsung....I've got it and it sucks

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2011)

Archer said:


> Cheers - I'll have a hunt.  Did you get it off the inbuilt theme app or from t'internet?

Click to collapse



inbuilt theme app


----------



## Archer (Nov 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> inbuilt theme app

Click to collapse



Yeah thanks, I found it.  I just learnt something new too.  I generally just download themes and then mix and match bits from them.  I didn't realise you can browse all the theme "elements" and download them individually!


----------



## Archer (Nov 17, 2011)

BTW @M_T_M - thanks for the referral to the Portal again.  I wasn't expecting to get the XDA Toolbar on there, especially not so soon after the sig toggle extension.

It's nice to see my name in lights


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

Archer said:


> BTW @M_T_M - thanks for the referral to the Portal again.  I wasn't expecting to get the XDA Toolbar on there, especially not so soon after the sig toggle extension.
> 
> It's nice to see my name in lights

Click to collapse



Well, every time I go on my phone it's a big light so technically every time I see your posts your name is in lights.


-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2011)

Archer said:


> Yeah thanks, I found it.  I just learnt something new too.  I generally just download themes and then mix and match bits from them.  I didn't realise you can browse all the theme "elements" and download them individually!

Click to collapse



Yuo can? 

Also congrats dude


----------



## Archer (Nov 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Well, every time I go on my phone it's a big light so technically every time I see your posts your name is in lights.

Click to collapse



lol.  Sweet!!!  That means we're all famous then!


----------



## Archer (Nov 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yuo can?
> 
> Also congrats dude

Click to collapse



Thanks man 

Yeah - go to themes, edit theme, select something like lockscreen and you can browse them online without having to download the whole theme.  I just did it with that puzzle lockscreen.  ICS had better be damn good cos I'm gonna miss MIUI.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2011)

Archer said:


> Thanks man
> 
> Yeah - go to themes, edit theme, select something like lockscreen and you can browse them online without having to download the whole theme.  I just did it with that puzzle lockscreen.  ICS had better be damn good cos I'm gonna miss MIUI.

Click to collapse



Oh wow, will try soon 


And yeah  ICS MIUI?


----------



## Dirk (Nov 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> IPhone  nononono
> 
> This looks way more awesome
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Agreed on the awesome! Point me to the source?


----------



## Archer (Nov 17, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Agreed on the awesome! Point me to the source?

Click to collapse



Do you has MIUI?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

Meh, I like miui, kinda. But I think I'd like ics much more! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 17, 2011)

@Error

Delted that weird google talk app, as it caused a glitch when changing my volume it would say it was in a call, u should do the same


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> @Error
> 
> Delted that weird google talk app, as it caused a glitch when changing my volume it would say it was in a call, u should do the same

Click to collapse



Yeah I noticed that too. Hmmm, strange. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Agreed on the awesome! Point me to the source?

Click to collapse



MIUI Theme app dude, Gotta have MIUI however


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 17, 2011)

010010010110011000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001110010011001010110000101100100011010010110111001100111001000000111010001101000011010010111001100101100001000000110100101110100001001110111001100100000011000100110010101100011011000010111010101110011011001010010000001111001011011110111010100100000011010000110000101110110011001010010000001101110011011110111010001101000011010010110111001100111001000000110001001100101011101000111010001100101011100100010000001110100011011110010000001100100011011110010000001110111011010010111010001101000001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000011101000110100101101101011001010010111000001101000010100000110100001010011111100100101001100001011100110110010101100011011011000110111101110101011001000011010001001001011001100010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000111001001100101011000010110010001101001011011100110011100100000011101000110100001101001011100110010110000100000011010010111010000100111011100110010000001100010011001010110001101100001011101010111001101100101001000000111100101101111011101010010000001101000011000010111011001100101001000000110111001101111011101000110100001101001011011100110011100100000011000100110010101110100011101000110010101110010001000000111010001101111001000000110010001101111001000000111011101101001011101000110100000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001110100011010010110110101100101001011100000110100001010000011010000101001111110010010100110000101110011011001010110001101101100011011110111010101100100001101000100100101100110001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000011100100110010101100001011001000110100101101110011001110010000001110100011010000110100101110011001011000010000001101001011101000010011101110011001000000110001001100101011000110110000101110101011100110110010100100000011110010110111101110101001000000110100001100001011101100110010100100000011011100110111101110100011010000110100101101110011001110010000001100010011001010111010001110100011001010111001000100000011101000110111100100000011001000110111100100000011101110110100101110100011010000010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000111010001101001011011010110010100101110000011010000101000001101000010100111111001001010011000010111001101100101011000110110110001101111011101010110010000110100010010010110011000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001110010011001010110000101100100011010010110111001100111001000000111010001101000011010010111001100101100001000000110100101110100001001110111001100100000011000100110010101100011011000010111010101110011011001010010000001111001011011110111010100100000011010000110000101110110011001010010000001101110011011110111010001101000011010010110111001100111001000000110001001100101011101000111010001100101011100100010000001110100011011110010000001100100011011110010000001110111011010010111010001101000001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000011101000110100101101101011001010010111000001101000010100000110100001010011111100100101001100001011100110110010101100011011011000110111101110101011001000011010001001001011001100010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000111001001100101011000010110010001101001011011100110011100100000011101000110100001101001011100110010110000100000011010010111010000100111011100110010000001100010011001010110001101100001011101010111001101100101001000000111100101101111011101010010000001101000011000010111011001100101001000000110111001101111011101000110100001101001011011100110011100100000011000100110010101110100011101000110010101110010001000000111010001101111001000000110010001101111001000000111011101101001011101000110100000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001110100011010010110110101100101001011100000110100001010000011010000101001111110010010100110000101110011011001010110001101101100011011110111010101100100001101000100100101100110001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000011100100110010101100001011001000110100101101110011001110010000001110100011010000110100101110011001011000010000001101001011101000010011101110011001000000110001001100101011000110110000101110101011100110110010100100000011110010110111101110101001000000110100001100001011101100110010100100000011011100110111101110100011010000110100101101110011001110010000001100010011001010111010001110100011001010111001000100000011101000110111100100000011001000110111100100000011101110110100101110100011010000010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000111010001101001011011010110010100101110000011010000101000001101000010100111111001001010011000010111001101100101011000110110110001101111011101010110010000110100010010010110011000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001110010011001010110000101100100011010010110111001100111001000000111010001101000011010010111001100101100001000000110100101110100001001110111001100100000011000100110010101100011011000010111010101110011011001010010000001111001011011110111010100100000011010000110000101110110011001010010000001101110011011110111010001101000011010010110111001100111001000000110001001100101011101000111010001100101011100100010000001110100011011110010000001100100011011110010000001110111011010010111010001101000001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000011101000110100101101101011001010010111000001101000010100000110100001010011111100100101001100001011100110110010101100011011011000110111101110101011001000011010001001001011001100010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000111001001100101011000010110010001101001011011100110011100100000011101000110100001101001011100110010110000100000011010010111010000100111011100110010000001100010011001010110001101100001011101010111001101100101001000000111100101101111011101010010000001101000011000010111011001100101001000000110111001101111011101000110100001101001011011100110011100100000011000100110010101110100011101000110010101110010001000000111010001101111001000000110010001101111001000000111011101101001011101000110100000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001110100011010010110110101100101001011100000110100001010000011010000101001111110010010100110000101110011011001010110001101101100011011110111010101100100001101000100100101100110001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000011100100110010101100001011001000110100101101110011001110010000001110100011010000110100101110011001011000010000001101001011101000010011101110011001000000110001001100101011000110110000101110101011100110110010100100000011110010110111101110101001000000110100001100001011101100110010100100000011011100110111101110100011010000110100101101110011001110010000001100010011001010111010001110100011001010111001000100000011101000110111100100000011001000110111100100000011101110110100101110100011010000010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000111010001101001011011010110010100101110000011010000101000001101000010100111111001001010011000010111001101100101011000110110110001101111011101010110010000110100010010010110011000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001110010011001010110000101100100011010010110111001100111001000000111010001101000011010010111001100101100001000000110100101110100001001110111001100100000011000100110010101100011011000010111010101110011011001010010000001111001011011110111010100100000011010000110000101110110011001010010000001101110011011110111010001101000011010010110111001100111001000000110001001100101011101000111010001100101011100100010000001110100011011110010000001100100011011110010000001110111011010010111010001101000001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000011101000110100101101101011001010010111000001101000010100000110100001010011111100100101001100001011100110110010101100011011011000110111101110101011001000011010001001001011001100010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000111001001100101011000010110010001101001011011100110011100100000011101000110100001101001011100110010110000100000011010010111010000100111011100110010000001100010011001010110001101100001011101010111001101100101001000000111100101101111011101010010000001101000011000010111011001100101001000000110111001101111011101000110100001101001011011100110011100100000011000100110010101110100011101000110010101110010001000000111010001101111001000000110010001101111001000000111011101101001011101000110100000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001110100011010010110110101100101001011100000110100001010000011010000101001111110010010100110000101110011011001010110001101101100011011110111010101100100001101000100100101100110001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000011100100110010101100001011001000110100101101110011001110010000001110100011010000110100101110011001011000010000001101001011101000010011101110011001000000110001001100101011000110110000101110101011100110110010100100000011110010110111101110101001000000110100001100001011101100110010100100000011011100110111101110100011010000110100101101110011001110010000001100010011001010111010001110100011001010111001000100000011101000110111100100000011001000110111100100000011101110110100101110100011010000010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000111010001101001011011010110010100101110000011010000101000001101000010100111111001001010011000010111001101100101011000110110110001101111011101010110010000110100010010010110011000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001110010011001010110000101100100011010010110111001100111001000000111010001101000011010010111001100101100001000000110100101110100001001110111001100100000011000100110010101100011011000010111010101110011011001010010000001111001011011110111010100100000011010000110000101110110011001010010000001101110011011110111010001101000011010010110111001100111001000000110001001100101011101000111010001100101011100100010000001110100011011110010000001100100011011110010000001110111011010010111010001101000001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000011101000110100101101101011001010010111000001101000010100000110100001010011111100100101001100001011100110110010101100011011011000110111101110101011001000011010001001001011001100010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000111001001100101011000010110010001101001011011100110011100100000011101000110100001101001011100110010110000100000011010010111010000100111011100110010000001100010011001010110001101100001011101010111001101100101001000000111100101101111011101010010000001101000011000010111011001100101001000000110111001101111011101000110100001101001011011100110011100100000011000100110010101110100011101000110010101110010001000000111010001101111001000000110010001101111001000000111011101101001011101000110100000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001110100011010010110110101100101001011100000110100001010000011010000101001111110010010100110000101110011011001010110001101101100011011110111010101100100001101000100100101100110001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000011100100110010101100001011001000110100101101110011001110010000001110100011010000110100101110011001011000010000001101001011101000010011101110011001000000110001001100101011000110110000101110101011100110110010100100000011110010110111101110101001000000110100001100001011101100110010100100000011011100110111101110100011010000110100101101110011001110010000001100010011001010111010001110100011001010111001000100000011101000110111100100000011001000110111100100000011101110110100101110100011010000010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000111010001101001011011010110010100101110000011010000101000001101000010100111111001001010011000010111001101100101011000110110110001101111011101010110010000110100010010010110011000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001110010011001010110000101100100011010010110111001100111001000000111010001101000011010010111001100101100001000000110100101110100001001110111001100100000011000100110010101100011011000010111010101110011011001010010000001111001011011110111010100100000011010000110000101110110011001010010000001101110011011110111010001101000011010010110111001100111001000000110001001100101011101000111010001100101011100100010000001110100011011110010000001100100011011110010000001110111011010010111010001101000001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000011101000110100101101101011001010010111000001101000010100000110100001010011111100100101001100001011100110110010101100011011011000110111101110101011001000011010001001001011001100010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000111001001100101011000010110010001101001011011100110011100100000011101000110100001101001011100110010110000100000011010010111010000100111011100110010000001100010011001010110001101100001011101010111001101100101001000000111100101101111011101010010000001101000011000010111011001100101001000000110111001101111011101000110100001101001011011100110011100100000011000100110010101110100011101000110010101110010001000000111010001101111001000000110010001101111001000000111011101101001011101000110100000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001110100011010010110110101100101001011100000110100001010000011010000101001111110010010100110000101110011011001010110001101101100011011110111010101100100001101000100100101100110001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000011100100110010101100001011001000110100101101110011001110010000001110100011010000110100101110011001011000010000001101001011101000010011101110011001000000110001001100101011000110110000101110101011100110110010100100000011110010110111101110101001000000110100001100001011101100110010100100000011011100110111101110100011010000110100101101110011001110010000001100010011001010111010001110100011001010111001000100000011101000110111100100000011001000110111100100000011101110110100101110100011010000010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000111010001101001011011010110010100101110000011010000101000001101000010100111111001001010011000010111001101100101011000110110110001101111011101010110010000110100010010010110011000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001110010011001010110000101100100011010010110111001100111001000000111010001101000011010010111001100101100001000000110100101110100001001110111001100100000011000100110010101100011011000010111010101110011011001010010000001111001011011110111010100100000011010000110000101110110011001010010000001101110011011110111010001101000011010010110111001100111001000000110001001100101011101000111010001100101011100100010000001110100011011110010000001100100011011110010000001110111011010010111010001101000001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000011101000110100101101101011001010010111000001101000010100000110100001010011111100100101001100001011100110110010101100011011011000110111101110101011001000011010001001001011001100010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000111001001100101011000010110010001101001011011100110011100100000011101000110100001101001011100110010110000100000011010010111010000100111011100110010000001100010011001010110001101100001011101010111001101100101001000000111100101101111011101010010000001101000011000010111011001100101001000000110111001101111011101000110100001101001011011100110011100


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

Tl;dr.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Tl;dr.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



You read my mind bro


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> You read my mind bro

Click to collapse



I read everyone's mind. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Archer (Nov 17, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> 010010010110011000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001110010011001010110000101100100011010010110111001100111001000000111010001101000011010010111001100101100001000000110100101110100001001110111001100100000011000100110010101100011011000010111010101110011011001010010000001111001011011110111010100100000011010000110000101110110011001010010000001101110011011110111010001101000011010010110111001100111001000000110001001100101011101000111010001100101011100100010000001110100011011110010000001100100011011110010000001110111011010010111010001101000001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000011101000110100101101101011001010010111000001101000010100000110100001010011111100100101001100001011100110110010101100011011011000110111101110101011001000011010001001001011001100010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000111001001100101011000010110010001101001011011100110011100100000011101000110100001101001011100110010110000100000011010010111010000100111011100110010000001100010011001010110001101100001011101010111001101100101001000000111100101101111011101010010000001101000011000010111011001100101001000000110111001101111011101000110100001101001011011100110011100100000011000100110010101110100011101000110010101110010001000000111010001101111001000000110010001101111001000000111011101101001011101000110100000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001110100011010010110110101100101001011100000110100001010000011010000101001111110010010100110000101110011011001010110001101101100011011110111010101100100001101000100100101100110001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000011100100110010101100001011001000110100101101110011001110010000001110100011010000110100101110011001011000010000001101001011101000010011101110011001000000110001001100101011000110110000101110101011100110110010100100000011110010110111101110101001000000110100001100001011101100110010100100000011011100110111101110100011010000110100101101110011001110010000001100010011001010111010001110100011001010111001000100000011101000110111100100000011001000110111100100000011101110110100101110100011010000010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000111010001101001011011010110010100101110000011010000101000001101000010100111111001001010011000010111001101100101011000110110110001101111011101010110010000110100010010010110011000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001110010011001010110000101100100011010010110111001100111001000000111010001101000011010010111001100101100001000000110100101110100001001110111001100100000011000100110010101100011011000010111010101110011011001010010000001111001011011110111010100100000011010000110000101110110011001010010000001101110011011110111010001101000011010010110111001100111001000000110001001100101011101000111010001100101011100100010000001110100011011110010000001100100011011110010000001110111011010010111010001101000001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000011101000110100101101101011001010010111000001101000010100000110100001010011111100100101001100001011100110110010101100011011011000110111101110101011001000011010001001001011001100010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000111001001100101011000010110010001101001011011100110011100100000011101000110100001101001011100110010110000100000011010010111010000100111011100110010000001100010011001010110001101100001011101010111001101100101001000000111100101101111011101010010000001101000011000010111011001100101001000000110111001101111011101000110100001101001011011100110011100100000011000100110010101110100011101000110010101110010001000000111010001101111001000000110010001101111001000000111011101101001011101000110100000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001110100011010010110110101100101001011100000110100001010000011010000101001111110010010100110000101110011011001010110001101101100011011110111010101100100001101000100100101100110001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000011100100110010101100001011001000110100101101110011001110010000001110100011010000110100101110011001011000010000001101001011101000010011101110011001000000110001001100101011000110110000101110101011100110110010100100000011110010110111101110101001000000110100001100001011101100110010100100000011011100110111101110100011010000110100101101110011001110010000001100010011001010111010001110100011001010111001000100000011101000110111100100000011001000110111100100000011101110110100101110100011010000010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000111010001101001011011010110010100101110000011010000101000001101000010100111111001001010011000010111001101100101011000110110110001101111011101010110010000110100010010010110011000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001110010011001010110000101100100011010010110111001100111001000000111010001101000011010010111001100101100001000000110100101110100001001110111001100100000011000100110010101100011011000010111010101110011011001010010000001111001011011110111010100100000011010000110000101110110011001010010000001101110011011110111010001101000011010010110111001100111001000000110001001100101011101000111010001100101011100100010000001110100011011110010000001100100011011110010000001110111011010010111010001101000001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000011101000110100101101101011001010010111000001101000010100000110100001010011111100100101001100001011100110110010101100011011011000110111101110101011001000011010001001001011001100010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000111001001100101011000010110010001101001011011100110011100100000011101000110100001101001011100110010110000100000011010010111010000100111011100110010000001100010011001010110001101100001011101010111001101100101001000000111100101101111011101010010000001101000011000010111011001100101001000000110111001101111011101000110100001101001011011100110011100100000011000100110010101110100011101000110010101110010001000000111010001101111001000000110010001101111001000000111011101101001011101000110100000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001110100011010010110110101100101001011100000110100001010000011010000101001111110010010100110000101110011011001010110001101101100011011110111010101100100001101000100100101100110001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000011100100110010101100001011001000110100101101110011001110010000001110100011010000110100101110011001011000010000001101001011101000010011101110011001000000110001001100101011000110110000101110101011100110110010100100000011110010110111101110101001000000110100001100001011101100110010100100000011011100110111101110100011010000110100101101110011001110010000001100010011001010111010001110100011001010111001000100000011101000110111100100000011001000110111100100000011101110110100101110100011010000010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000111010001101001011011010110010100101110000011010000101000001101000010100111111001001010011000010111001101100101011000110110110001101111011101010110010000110100010010010110011000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001110010011001010110000101100100011010010110111001100111001000000111010001101000011010010111001100101100001000000110100101110100001001110111001100100000011000100110010101100011011000010111010101110011011001010010000001111001011011110111010100100000011010000110000101110110011001010010000001101110011011110111010001101000011010010110111001100111001000000110001001100101011101000111010001100101011100100010000001110100011011110010000001100100011011110010000001110111011010010111010001101000001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000011101000110100101101101011001010010111000001101000010100000110100001010011111100100101001100001011100110110010101100011011011000110111101110101011001000011010001001001011001100010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000111001001100101011000010110010001101001011011100110011100100000011101000110100001101001011100110010110000100000011010010111010000100111011100110010000001100010011001010110001101100001011101010111001101100101001000000111100101101111011101010010000001101000011000010111011001100101001000000110111001101111011101000110100001101001011011100110011100100000011000100110010101110100011101000110010101110010001000000111010001101111001000000110010001101111001000000111011101101001011101000110100000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001110100011010010110110101100101001011100000110100001010000011010000101001111110010010100110000101110011011001010110001101101100011011110111010101100100001101000100100101100110001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000011100100110010101100001011001000110100101101110011001110010000001110100011010000110100101110011001011000010000001101001011101000010011101110011001000000110001001100101011000110110000101110101011100110110010100100000011110010110111101110101001000000110100001100001011101100110010100100000011011100110111101110100011010000110100101101110011001110010000001100010011001010111010001110100011001010111001000100000011101000110111100100000011001000110111100100000011101110110100101110100011010000010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000111010001101001011011010110010100101110000011010000101000001101000010100111111001001010011000010111001101100101011000110110110001101111011101010110010000110100010010010110011000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001110010011001010110000101100100011010010110111001100111001000000111010001101000011010010111001100101100001000000110100101110100001001110111001100100000011000100110010101100011011000010111010101110011011001010010000001111001011011110111010100100000011010000110000101110110011001010010000001101110011011110111010001101000011010010110111001100111001000000110001001100101011101000111010001100101011100100010000001110100011011110010000001100100011011110010000001110111011010010111010001101000001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000011101000110100101101101011001010010111000001101000010100000110100001010011111100100101001100001011100110110010101100011011011000110111101110101011001000011010001001001011001100010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000111001001100101011000010110010001101001011011100110011100100000011101000110100001101001011100110010110000100000011010010111010000100111011100110010000001100010011001010110001101100001011101010111001101100101001000000111100101101111011101010010000001101000011000010111011001100101001000000110111001101111011101000110100001101001011011100110011100100000011000100110010101110100011101000110010101110010001000000111010001101111001000000110010001101111001000000111011101101001011101000110100000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001110100011010010110110101100101001011100000110100001010000011010000101001111110010010100110000101110011011001010110001101101100011011110111010101100100001101000100100101100110001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000011100100110010101100001011001000110100101101110011001110010000001110100011010000110100101110011001011000010000001101001011101000010011101110011001000000110001001100101011000110110000101110101011100110110010100100000011110010110111101110101001000000110100001100001011101100110010100100000011011100110111101110100011010000110100101101110011001110010000001100010011001010111010001110100011001010111001000100000011101000110111100100000011001000110111100100000011101110110100101110100011010000010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000111010001101001011011010110010100101110000011010000101000001101000010100111111001001010011000010111001101100101011000110110110001101111011101010110010000110100010010010110011000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001110010011001010110000101100100011010010110111001100111001000000111010001101000011010010111001100101100001000000110100101110100001001110111001100100000011000100110010101100011011000010111010101110011011001010010000001111001011011110111010100100000011010000110000101110110011001010010000001101110011011110111010001101000011010010110111001100111001000000110001001100101011101000111010001100101011100100010000001110100011011110010000001100100011011110010000001110111011010010111010001101000001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000011101000110100101101101011001010010111000001101000010100000110100001010011111100100101001100001011100110110010101100011011011000110111101110101011001000011010001001001011001100010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000111001001100101011000010110010001101001011011100110011100100000011101000110100001101001011100110010110000100000011010010111010000100111011100110010000001100010011001010110001101100001011101010111001101100101001000000111100101101111011101010010000001101000011000010111011001100101001000000110111001101111011101000110100001101001011011100110011100100000011000100110010101110100011101000110010101110010001000000111010001101111001000000110010001101111001000000111011101101001011101000110100000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001110100011010010110110101100101001011100000110100001010000011010000101001111110010010100110000101110011011001010110001101101100011011110111010101100100001101000100100101100110001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000011100100110010101100001011001000110100101101110011001110010000001110100011010000110100101110011001011000010000001101001011101000010011101110011001000000110001001100101011000110110000101110101011100110110010100100000011110010110111101110101001000000110100001100001011101100110010100100000011011100110111101110100011010000110100101101110011001110010000001100010011001010111010001110100011001010111001000100000011101000110111100100000011001000110111100100000011101110110100101110100011010000010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000111010001101001011011010110010100101110000011010000101000001101000010100111111001001010011000010111001101100101011000110110110001101111011101010110010000110100010010010110011000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001110010011001010110000101100100011010010110111001100111001000000111010001101000011010010111001100101100001000000110100101110100001001110111001100100000011000100110010101100011011000010111010101110011011001010010000001111001011011110111010100100000011010000110000101110110011001010010000001101110011011110111010001101000011010010110111001100111001000000110001001100101011101000111010001100101011100100010000001110100011011110010000001100100011011110010000001110111011010010111010001101000001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000011101000110100101101101011001010010111000001101000010100000110100001010011111100100101001100001011100110110010101100011011011000110111101110101011001000011010001001001011001100010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000111001001100101011000010110010001101001011011100110011100100000011101000110100001101001011100110010110000100000011010010111010000100111011100110010000001100010011001010110001101100001011101010111001101100101001000000111100101101111011101010010000001101000011000010111011001100101001000000110111001101111011101000110100001101001011011100110011100

Click to collapse



I agree with most of that, but I think you'll find that 01110000011010000101000001101000010100111111001001010011000010111001101100101011000110110110001101111011101010110010000110100010010010110011000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001110010011001010110000101100100011010010010111001100111001000000111010001101000011010010111001100101100001000000110100101110100001001110111001100100000011000100110010101100011011000010111010101110011011001010010000001111001011011110111010100100000011010000110000101110110011001010010000001101110011011110111010001101000011010010110111001100111001000000110001001100101011101000111010001100101011100100010000001110100011011110010000001100100011011110010000001110111011010010111010001101000001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000011101000110, which is clearly not 01110000011010000101000001101000010100111111001001010011000010111001101100101011000110110110001101111011101010110010000110100010010010110011000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001110010011001010110000101100100011010010110111001100111001000000111010001101000011010010111001100101100001000000110100101110100001001110111001100100000011000100110010101100011011000010111010101110011011001010010000001111001011011110111010100100000011010000110000101110110011001010010000001101110011011110111010001101000011010010110111001100111001000000110001001100101011101000111010001100101011100100010000001110100011011110010000001100100011011110010000001110111011010010111010001101000001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000011101000110


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 17, 2011)

If your reading this post you it's because you have nothing better to do.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 17, 2011)

I concur 

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 17, 2011)

Archer said:


> I agree with most of that, but I think you'll find that 01110000011010000101000001101000010100111111001001010011000010111001101100101011000110110110001101111011101010110010000110100010010010110011000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001110010011001010110000101100100011010010010111001100111001000000111010001101000011010010111001100101100001000000110100101110100001001110111001100100000011000100110010101100011011000010111010101110011011001010010000001111001011011110111010100100000011010000110000101110110011001010010000001101110011011110111010001101000011010010110111001100111001000000110001001100101011101000111010001100101011100100010000001110100011011110010000001100100011011110010000001110111011010010111010001101000001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000011101000110, which is clearly not 01110000011010000101000001101000010100111111001001010011000010111001101100101011000110110110001101111011101010110010000110100010010010110011000100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001110010011001010110000101100100011010010110111001100111001000000111010001101000011010010111001100101100001000000110100101110100001001110111001100100000011000100110010101100011011000010111010101110011011001010010000001111001011011110111010100100000011010000110000101110110011001010010000001101110011011110111010001101000011010010110111001100111001000000110001001100101011101000111010001100101011100100010000001110100011011110010000001100100011011110010000001110111011010010111010001101000001000000111100101101111011101010111001000100000011101000110

Click to collapse





Your ridiculous if you think that 01111001011011110111010100100000011000110110000101101110001000000110011001101111011011110110110000100000011011010110010100100000011101110110100101110100011010000010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000110010001101001011100110110100001100101011000010111001001110100011001010110111001101001011011100110011100100000011011000110000101100011011010110010000001101111011001100010000001101100011011110110011101101001011000110010111000100000010000010111001100100000011101000110100001100101001000000111001101110101011100000111001001100101011011010110010100100000011000100110010101101001011011100110011100100000011010010110111000100000011101000110100001 because quite frankly 1010010111001100100000011101010110111001101001011101100110010101110010011100110110010100100000011010010111010000100000011010010111001100100000011011010111100100100000011010100110111101100010001000000111010001101111001000000111010101100100011001010111001001110011011101000110000101101110011001000010000001110100011010000110010100100000011001100110000101101100011011000110000101100011011010010110010101110011001000000110111101100110001000000110111001100001011101000111010101110010011001010010000001100001011011100110010000100000011010000111010101101101011000010110111001101001011101000111100100101110000011010000101000001101000010100111111001001010011000010111001101100101011000110110110001101111011101010110010000110100 so yes I understand.


----------



## Archer (Nov 17, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Your ridiculous if you think that 01111001011011110111010100100000011000110110000101101110001000000110011001101111011011110110110000100000011011010110010100100000011101110110100101110100011010000010000001111001011011110111010101110010001000000110010001101001011100110110100001100101011000010111001001110100011001010110111001101001011011100110011100100000011011000110000101100011011010110010000001101111011001100010000001101100011011110110011101101001011000110010111000100000010000010111001100100000011101000110100001100101001000000111001101110101011100000111001001100101011011010110010100100000011000100110010101101001011011100110011100100000011010010110111000100000011101000110100001 because quite frankly 1010010111001100100000011101010110111001101001011101100110010101110010011100110110010100100000011010010111010000100000011010010111001100100000011011010111100100100000011010100110111101100010001000000111010001101111001000000111010101100100011001010111001001110011011101000110000101101110011001000010000001110100011010000110010100100000011001100110000101101100011011000110000101100011011010010110010101110011001000000110111101100110001000000110111001100001011101000111010101110010011001010010000001100001011011100110010000100000011010000111010101101101011000010110111001101001011101000111100100101110000011010000101000001101000010100111111001001010011000010111001101100101011000110110110001101111011101010110010000110100 so yes I understand.

Click to collapse




That's what she said.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 17, 2011)

Archer said:


> That's what she said.

Click to collapse



Lulz.

01011001011011110111010100100000011010000110000101110110011001010010000001101100011011110111001101110100001000000111010001101000011010010111001100100000011100100110111101110101011011100110010000101110

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 17, 2011)

@error, I want to figure out a way to force my hw keyboard to work with games. Do you have any ideas? Would it require ripping apart the apk and doing some sort of recoding? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> @error, I want to figure out a way to force my hw keyboard to work with games. Do you have any ideas? Would it require ripping apart the apk and doing some sort of recoding?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Meh, I haven't worked much with hardware keyboards but I would only assume so.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2011)

good night guys


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good night guys

Click to collapse



Night

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> MW3, is finished.

Click to collapse



Lol have fun? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah not bad. You played? I really like when
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No...I didn't play. Thanks. -____- That didn't hide anything because I'm on the xda app. I'll play soon enough.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Nov 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm still craving bf3 though. Gonna keep that for the end of midterms.

Click to collapse



I feel your pain mate.  I'm craving BF3, WM3 and Assassin's Creed Revelations but have to hold of due to being skint!  The worst thing is I can probably only afford to get 1 of them next month, so I have to choose!!!  I do really love AC, so that may be the winner but I just don't know.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hi Trell! How are classes? 

@Archer have you played portal 2 yet? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hi Trell! How are classes?
> 
> @Archer have you played portal 2 yet?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Same old same old. What's up with you 

What's up everybody else

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Same old same old. What's up with you
> 
> What's up everybody else
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Going to be going Christmas shopping.  Oh joy oh joy! Same old same old is never quite the same. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Going to be going Christmas shopping.  Oh joy oh joy! Same old same old is never quite the same.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Got that right  and it not even thanks giving!!! 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Nov 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> @Archer have you played portal 2 yet?

Click to collapse



Still not played it yet mate.  I really need to visit Blockbuster and sort it out.  Just 1 question...  Does it carry on after you've finished the levels, like Portal 1 did?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Got that right  and it not even thanks giving!!!
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah but you wanna get things while you can you know? I can't wait till Thanksgiving! 

@Archer Yeah it's got more of a story line actually.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Meh, I haven't worked much with hardware keyboards but I would only assume so.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Hmm, to lazy to learn.... you want some practice coding err?
I bought Duke nukem 3D and it's really not very playable I would love to be able to use the trackpad to look around and shoot and have the keyboard for wasd. I could even pay you or is it something you don't know how to do yet? 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hmm, to lazy to learn.... you want some practice coding err?
> I bought Duke nukem 3D and it's really not very playable I would love to be able to use the trackpad to look around and shoot and have the keyboard for wasd. I could even pay you or is it something you don't know how to do yet?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



The problem is that I have nothing to test it on. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 18, 2011)

View attachment 786059
Merry Christmas to me

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The problem is that I have nothing to test it on.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Doesn't sdk have emulators?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Doesn't sdk have emulators?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



A trackpad emulator? Actually, I'm not sure. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yeah but you wanna get things while you can you know? I can't wait till Thanksgiving!
> 
> @Archer Yeah it's got more of a story line actually.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



All the food!  I cannot wait!   

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

trell959 said:


> All the food!  I cannot wait!
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Me and you have something in common Trell. The food, the pumpkin pie, everything <3

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> A trackpad emulator? Actually, I'm not sure.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Guess you will have to make one...lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## trell959 (Nov 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Me and you have something in common Trell. The food, the pumpkin pie, everything <3
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



 <3  <3  <3! And then Black Friday! Just curious, where do you live 0.O 


Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Guess you will have to make one...lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Bleh. I took a slight break from that just so I could pay more attention to my school programming. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

trell959 said:


> <3  <3  <3! And then Black Friday! Just curious, where do you live 0.O
> 
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



NY  I may not do black Friday.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> NY  I may not do black Friday.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



No money to spend?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> No money to spend?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



That and not able to get a ride.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Bleh. I took a slight break from that just so I could pay more attention to my school programming.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Oh, ok 
On another note, my battery has been dying like a little b!tch recently
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That and not able to get a ride.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Don't wanna take the dirty bus?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, ok
> On another note, my battery has been dying like a little b!tch recently
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Clear battery stats? Or stop clearing them? Both are good options.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> NY  I may not do black Friday.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



California here. Why not ( sorry if I'm not using question marks. My screen on my phone is cracked making certain keys not work  I heavily rely on auto-correct)

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Clear battery stats? Or stop clearing them? Both are good options.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Clearing them often is bad? I only do it after flashing a rom

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Clearing them often is bad? I only do it after flashing a rom
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



I have never once cleared battery stats. O_0

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I have never once cleared battery stats. O_0
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



Eh, I read in a few diff places that recommended it. 
Also nice tool chest
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 18, 2011)

Heya Mafioso. It isa Friiiiiday.


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Eh, I read in a few diff places that recommended it.
> Also nice tool chest
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Thanks. 

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Heya Mafioso. It isa Friiiiiday.

Click to collapse



It's Thursday still

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's Thursday still
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Where the fvck do you live? Frkn Alaska? It's fvcking Friday, you piece of $#[email protected]+! 

NOW SAY IT WITH ME:

It's Friday. FRIDAY!

SAY IT, YOU PIECE OF FVCK!

Gotta get down on FRIDAY!


































You have just been Black-tuned.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Where the fvck do you live? Frkn Alaska? It's fvcking Friday, you piece of $#[email protected]+!
> 
> NOW SAY IT WITH ME:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Umm, you been drinkin sky?lol
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Umm, you been drinkin sky?lol
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Read the third and the fifth line. Sounds familiar?


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 18, 2011)

hey people hows everybody going on?






ummmmmm.... thinking... its 3:40 am and ive got school at 8.... wtf am im doing here 


c ya


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Read the third and the fifth line. Sounds familiar?

Click to collapse



Oh, I knew what you where refering to, it was just way more vulgar than I'm used to from you

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hey people hows everybody going on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi bye

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hey people hows everybody going on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ORD or Mafia? Either way, you're hooked. 



deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, I knew what you where refering to, it was just way more vulgar than I'm used to from you
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Staying in character. Somebody had to pull the lulz. And, as always, remember my rules:

As long as it's funny, anything goes.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> ORD or Mafia? Either way, you're hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think i hear skyrim calling my name
new character started, my kajiit was to weak to handle the wilds


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I think i hear skyrim calling my name
> new character started, my kajiit was to weak to handle the wilds

Click to collapse



Take a tip from a Morrorwind master and an Oblivion master:

1. Specialise in THREE skills first: Melee combat skill, armour skill, and RESTORATION. Why? Melee lets you tank (doesn't matter 1H or 2H, unless you plan on branching out to ninja-ing later). Armour skills (only significant difference is in light vs heavy) grow when mobs bash you. Restoration grows when you heal yourself. Perfect all-round solo combatant. Sell everything else, including potions. 

2. When BOTH your combat skills are decent, start branching out to crafting skills. Alchemy, Smithing and Enchanting are absolutely important. With maxed out skills + potions, you can deal 3k+ damage per blow legitimately, as well as having near 100% magic res and 2k+ armour total. I've tested this using cheats, and it was glorious. Check this out.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Take a tip from a Morrorwind master and an Oblivion master:
> 
> 1. Specialise in THREE skills first: Melee combat skill, armour skill, and RESTORATION. Why? Melee lets you tank (doesn't matter 1H or 2H, unless you plan on branching out to ninja-ing later). Armour skills (only significant difference is in light vs heavy) grow when mobs bash you. Restoration grows when you heal yourself. Perfect all-round solo combatant. Sell everything else, including potions.
> 
> 2. When BOTH your combat skills are decent, start branching out to crafting skills. Alchemy, Smithing and Enchanting are absolutely important. With maxed out skills + potions, you can deal 3k+ damage per blow legitimately, as well as having near 100% magic res and 2k+ armour total. I've tested this using cheats, and it was glorious. Check this out.

Click to collapse



Decided to stick to my guns and keep the kajiit. Its hard, but i will survive. Also i found oblivion easier than skyrim. And morrowind about the same as skyrim


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Decided to stick to my guns and keep the kajiit. Its hard, but i will survive. Also i found oblivion easier than skyrim. And morrowind about the same as skyrim

Click to collapse



Nah, Morrorwind was waaaaaay broken. No way to "limit" things. I crashed the collision detection system with my levitation spells too many times.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh, and very disappointed with the lack of acrobatics. I miss jumping high.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nah, Morrorwind was waaaaaay broken. No way to "limit" things. I crashed the collision detection system with my levitation spells too many times.

Click to collapse



Hell, oblivion was kinda a mess to. But I loved that game. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hell, oblivion was kinda a mess to. But I loved that game.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



I sincerely believe that Bethesda should NOT get the Fallout franchise. I loved FO1 and FO2 to bits, but when FO3 came out, it was... wonky, to say the least. 

It didn't feel like Fallout, and it didn't feel like a good RPG. 


TES series are really good, in the sense that they did it right, with interesting mechanics.


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 18, 2011)

Night guys. And remember. Overthrow your local corrupt government today!

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I sincerely believe that Bethesda should NOT get the Fallout franchise. I loved FO1 and FO2 to bits, but when FO3 came out, it was... wonky, to say the least.
> 
> It didn't feel like Fallout, and it didn't feel like a good RPG.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fallout3 was one of my fav games, and im not ashamed to admit i didnt play 1 or 2. I bought them after playing 3, but couldnt get into them. If i found them as a kid tho, well im sure i would have played them to death. 

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Night guys. And remember. Overthrow your local corrupt government today!
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



Goodnight watt

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Fallout3 was one of my fav games, and im not ashamed to admit i didnt play 1 or 2. I bought them after playing 3, but couldnt get into them. If i found them as a kid tho, well im sure i would have played them to death.
> 
> Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'

Click to collapse



My brother was the same as I was, but he loved FO3. I merely thought it was a nice game.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 18, 2011)

Morning guys

Guess what: im half an hour late for school and the bus won't show up 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning guys
> 
> Guess what: im half an hour late for school and the bus won't show up
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Could never have guessed it unless you told me, so...     :-|

And despite being filthy rich, I only play pirated games and give money away to indie devs.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2011)

hello people, what's up?


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hello people, what's up?

Click to collapse



My d1ck. I'm h0rny. There's a cute girl with round glasses in the group accounts office.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> My d1ck. I'm h0rny. There's a cute girl with round glasses in the group accounts office.

Click to collapse



and here goes sakai


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 18, 2011)

But she looks frkn inexperienced and slightly crazy. I'm a performer, not an educator.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> But she looks frkn inexperienced and slightly crazy. I'm a performer, not an educator.

Click to collapse



just do whatever you got to do


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> just do whatever you got to do

Click to collapse



Can't. If I stick my d1ck in crazy, crazy will follow me around until I die. And her office is just down the corridor, so.... awkward...


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Can't. If I stick my d1ck in crazy, crazy will follow me around until I die. And her office is just down the corridor, so.... awkward...

Click to collapse



Sometimes you make me think that you are hopeless


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Sometimes you make me think that you are hopeless

Click to collapse



Hopeless? There's always hope. And if you take out the p, you'll always have hoe.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hopeless? There's always hope. And if you take out the p, you'll always have hoe.

Click to collapse



LMAO, damn I missed talking to you man


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 18, 2011)

It's gonna get worse before it gets better. Once my crunch time starts, you'll NEVER see me.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It's gonna get worse before it gets better. Once my crunch time starts, you'll NEVER see me.

Click to collapse



Yeah, but you will come back later


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yeah, but you will come back later

Click to collapse



You can count on that  

I'll go apeshit Terminator on you guys. Wanna hear me do it with an Austrian accent?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You can count on that
> 
> I'll go apeshit Terminator on you guys. Wanna hear me do it with an Austrian accent?

Click to collapse



What kind of question is that, you know the answer is always yes


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> What kind of question is that, you know the answer is always yes

Click to collapse



I'll video myself doing it for XDA fame.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'll video myself doing it for XDA fame.

Click to collapse



Will be waiting


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Will be waiting

Click to collapse



I'll be keeping you in suspense.


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 18, 2011)

Mornings 

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Mornings
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



Hey, watts up?


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hey, watts up?

Click to collapse



That's pretty punny

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> That's pretty punny
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



See a punny pick it up, and all day long you'll have a punny.


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 18, 2011)

It's 1 degree above freezing -.-

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> It's 1 degree above freezing -.-
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



It's actually 4° before freezing here.  That's pretty upsetting.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 18, 2011)

Now its freezing

View attachment 786626

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Now its freezing
> 
> View attachment 786626
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



It's coooooollld Dx My nips could cut diamonds!  

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm finally going home. See you guys after the weekend and/or intermittently during the weekend. 

@Error, keep me posted via email regarding the charity situation. I can fork out a bit more if needed.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm finally going home. See you guys after the weekend and/or intermittently during the weekend.
> 
> @Error, keep me posted via email regarding the charity situation. I can fork out a bit more if needed.

Click to collapse



Will do but I don't think you'll need to. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

Guys, look at how cold this processor is:







-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 18, 2011)

Ahhhh!!!!

I started to feel ill a few weeks ago. As usual I get over it pretty quick. Then I have periodontal surgery, and this **** comes back. Motherf****r.



Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

That's unfortunate Jase  Gets some vitamin C and D into that system of yours. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hello people, what's up?

Click to collapse



Nuthing much. Just my slow and tired self at 5:40 a.m.

What about you? 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Guys, look at how cold this processor is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I once had mine at 7
Oh, and awhadup Mafia foo's I'm in a super good mood today and I don't know why
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 18, 2011)

Hahahahaha I'm drunk  Should be posting in the other thread.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Now its freezing
> 
> View attachment 786626
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



It's 78F here, high of 83F with a humidity of 65%.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Are you old enough to drink?

Click to collapse



Does that really matter? I was drinking at 14

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Does that really matter? I was drinking at 14

Click to collapse



Lulz. That explains a lot. ...

Jk, jk, lolol...

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Lulz. That explains a lot. ...
> 
> Jk, jk, lolol...
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Haha, it does explain a little tho

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, it does explain a little tho
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



It explains enough. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Are you old enough to drink?

Click to collapse



No  Why should I care?  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It explains enough.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Yup, I probably wouldnt abuse substances so much if I didn't start with weed and alcohol so early. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Nuthing much. Just my slow and tired self at 5:40 a.m.
> 
> What about you?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



nothing, same old same old

Hey guys


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yup, I probably wouldnt abuse substances so much if I didn't start with weed and alcohol so early.

Click to collapse



When you live in a place where you have real winters there's not a whole lot else to do.

Thank God November here is high 70's low 80's (Fahrenheit).

~Jasecloud4


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I will inform the police in Slovenia.

Click to collapse



Idc  Hi husam  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> When you live in a place where you have real winters there's not a whole lot else to do.
> 
> Thank God November here is high 70's low 80's (Fahrenheit).
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Been there, done that eh?
And that's like 10Celsius? 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 18, 2011)

Whatever... I'm almost normal now (still feel a little dizzy though)  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Been there, done that eh?
> And that's like 10Celsius?

Click to collapse



80F is 27C

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> 80F is 27C
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Damn, I'm jealous now

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

Also wow, country music is brutal. "I want you to love me like my dog baby" wtf.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Idc  Hi husam
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Hey mate, I just found out that girls are attracted to trolling


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Damn, I'm jealous now

Click to collapse



You should be. 

~Jasecloud4

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hey mate, I just found out that girls are attracted to trolling

Click to collapse



I think its just you who thinks so  *foreveralone*

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I think its just you who thinks so  *foreveralone*
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



meh 

It needs more studying, but so far it's kinda true


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> meh
> 
> It needs more studying, but so far it's kinda true

Click to collapse



I don't think it's trolling so much as the fact that:

To be a true troll one must have a part of him that is an a**hole.

Woman dig a**holes.

Ergo, woman indirectly like trolling.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> I don't think it's trolling so much as the fact that:
> 
> To be a true troll one must have a part of him that is an a**hole.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Back when I figured out that I tried to be a arsehole, but I am to much of a nice guy... 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Back when I figured out that I tried to be a arsehole, but I am to much of a nice guy...
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Being an arse gets you easy uncommitted women. Being nice takes more effort but you tend to get a better result. Remember if it was easy, everyone would be doing it. This applies to college, life, love, and women. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello:


Online: Milad,Husam,Error anyone that i missed or didn't post on this page.
Offline: DD,Jase, anyone else that be lurking
Online but hiding it: M_T_M 


Anyway HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yay my sister comes into town today and get to hang out with her all weekend!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi  


Friday!


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Friday!

Click to collapse



Charity thread updated. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

Cheers dude  I need more ideas for that Chad pic   xD


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Cheers dude  I need more ideas for that Chad pic   xD

Click to collapse



I stopped doing stuff for Chad. I give in about three entires per thing then I stop 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Being an arse gets you easy uncommitted women. Being nice takes more effort but you tend to get a better result. Remember if it was easy, everyone would be doing it. This applies to college, life, love, and women.

Click to collapse



I agree being an ass is hard work. Not everyone can look a girl in the face and tell her in front of her parents that her job is in the kitchen and to go make you a sandwich.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I stopped doing stuff for Chad. I give in about three entires per thing then I stop
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Fair enough  I've done 4, " of which apparently don't count 

Just done another


----------



## trell959 (Nov 18, 2011)

Ughh.  Math is my. SLOWEST CLASS! 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Fair enough  I've done 4, " of which apparently don't count
> 
> Just done another

Click to collapse



Because you shop the Chad! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Because you shop the Chad!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Doeas that mean 3 of mine don't count because he has a blue tie


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Doeas that mean 3 of mine don't count because he has a blue tie

Click to collapse



The blue tie is fine with me but I would ask Dirk, he's the one who set up the contest and therefore the rules.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hola Mafia

i haz flickr


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The blue tie is fine with me but I would ask Dirk, he's the one who set up the contest and therefore the rules.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



okay dude  Now wait for MTM to see his 

Also, bikes Stem and bars have been stripped smooth  So wobbly and hardly ride-able till i get more


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

I laughed at that one.  

Unlucky, can you go on SK later tonight? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

It's in

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's in
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



TWSS


I_am_Error said:


> I laughed at that one.
> 
> Unlucky, can you go on SK later tonight?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



I should be able to  Also cheers


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> TWSS
> 
> 
> I should be able to  Also cheers

Click to collapse



What time would be okay with you? 

And lol DD 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

Whenever you can dude


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Whenever you can dude

Click to collapse



I'll probably be on at 8:30 or 9 to go chill on SK.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 18, 2011)

And once again, the thread dies for an hour or so 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'll probably be on at 8:30 or 9 to go chill on SK.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Sweet okay dude  Also.. 

Black and chrome bmx parts in my ebay basket right now.. Cant decide wether to hit buy or wait a bit


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> TWSS
> 
> 
> I should be able to  Also cheers

Click to collapse



Ahaha, well played
Also this is in to
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet okay dude  Also..
> 
> Black and chrome bmx parts in my ebay basket right now.. Cant decide wether to hit buy or wait a bit

Click to collapse



Links dude, we will decide for you
XD
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Links dude, we will decide for you
> XD
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Okay dude  xD Cheap-(ish) parts mainly but... (2secs )


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2011)

I just found out my cell phone bill is only 18 bucks 

10- For Premium Unlimited Sprint DAta
8- For Total Equip Protection 



Being off my dads plan 
Free minutes


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heyy bd
> Pleease tell me you have caught those gas thieves by now
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yes. Two dispatchers, five current drivers and EIGHT drivers that USED TO WORK HERE....Firings and prosecutions are being enjoyed by all involved. 
Good times.
Also, hi.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. Two dispatchers, five current drivers and EIGHT drivers that USED TO WORK HERE....Firings and prosecutions are being enjoyed by all involved.
> Good times.
> Also, hi.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse





wow!, So not even just 1 or 2 ?!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. Two dispatchers, five current drivers and EIGHT drivers that USED TO WORK HERE....Firings and prosecutions are being enjoyed by all involved.
> Good times.
> Also, hi.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Was not expecting that many. It's like a Mafia of gas thieves

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. Two dispatchers, five current drivers and EIGHT drivers that USED TO WORK HERE....Firings and prosecutions are being enjoyed by all involved.
> Good times.
> Also, hi.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey bd, good to hear that


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Was not expecting that many. It's like a Mafia of gas thieves
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



so i just spent some time changing some stuff around buttt..

http://www.winstanleysbmx.com/product/37400/Vocal_Tweet_Chrome_Bars
^Those bars (Not on ebay though )

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330629660127&var=540046419397#ht_2034wt_1195
^Grips

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250910662897
^Sprocket, 

Kinda the main things there


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 18, 2011)

Afternoon 

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Afternoon
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



Afternoon.

And hey you have exactly 100 THANKS!

Must...resist...urge...to hit thanks button....hate...even...numbers...

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> so i just spent some time changing some stuff around buttt..
> 
> http://www.winstanleysbmx.com/product/37400/Vocal_Tweet_Chrome_Bars
> ^Those bars (Not on ebay though )
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought you said black nd crome


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I thought you said black nd crome

Click to collapse



I did  grip chouice has now changed back to black  but bars bought


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I did  grip chouice has now changed back to black  but bars bought

Click to collapse



Yeah, black grips would look betta

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

Sweet, Also some black spray paint in the basket, Current frame is wrecked


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 18, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1352821

New thread I posted in OT, you all should check out. 

I'LL THANK YOU FOR IT!

~Jasecloud4


----------



## trell959 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi all


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

I propose a new charity thread to help me raise funds for this 
http://www.htc.com/us/products/tablets/jetstream-att#tech-specs


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey guys hey guys!

Half hour and Dev might have the gift! 

Also DD, Any opinions on fork colour, Was gonna go black, but chrome I can get cheap  Also stem, BlCK or chrome?  Chhers


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey guys hey guys!
> 
> Half hour and Dev might have the gift!
> 
> Also DD, Any opinions on fork colour, Was gonna go black, but chrome I can get cheap  Also stem, BlCK or chrome?  Chhers

Click to collapse



well you have black grips, so chrome handlebars would look sick. and what piece is the stem?

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Hi all

Click to collapse



Hey trell


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 18, 2011)

Helloooooooooooo

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> well you have black grips, so chrome handlebars would look sick. and what piece is the stem?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Chrome bars have been bought  Stem I'm unsure of, But I'm thinking Black(But unsure if to get same stem but chrome, would it be too chrome? ), then chrome forks 

---------- Post added at 08:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> Which one?
> http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=3421&idPhone2=3779
> 
> Hey guys.

Click to collapse



I read the word iPhone in the link and was like 

Ohh,,, My DZ was pretty good so imma be biased and say that 

edit but reading specs, the Sony has an 8mp cam vs 5, also a QHD screen with sony's bravia stuff which i heard was pretty decent

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> Helloooooooooooo
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Hi dude How are ya


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> haha yeah troll gsmarena got me too, it's idphone btw.. DZ is old and heavy and my friend has one... Xperia Pro is also very expensive now. It also has an HDMI out, USB on the go, and official Iran support from SE, which HTC never had... Not sure... But I think I won't buy a WP7.

Click to collapse



May be old, but is a beast  and hmm okay, Well if you can get the extra sony it is then 


also   Think of the customizability 

Oh but Sony has no Sense


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 18, 2011)

Looking at the specs, I would say Xperia, but I don't think I'll every trust Sony Ericsson again after the POS Vivaz. Plus, seems like DZ has more development (not sure if correct) and Sense.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Screw Sense. Like that I use phone anymore... lol. They have the same hardware, Xpro slightly better. No money now but Xpro was released recently, so we can expect a good price drop in some time. Oh and Xpro has better screen quality, sharper, better contrast, bravia engine, and much better 8 MP camera, better recording, easier to root, USB on the go, upgradable to ICS, something that HTC will never give to DZ, they are still stuck on 2.3.3!!

Click to collapse



Cool cool dude  Sounds awesome


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

Husam has a sony


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Husam has a sony

Click to collapse



Ya that sucks


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya that sucks

Click to collapse



orr doees he?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey milad!!!! 

Have u tried the game sprinkle?

Its awesome!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey Dave.
> 
> Can't buy paid apps... Did you finish the WUK book 1 mission that pops out on top of the book one? Quite a hard one!

Click to collapse



there is a free one 


Also ya it is hard to get all those damn coins!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I got 'em all! A free one you say? It's probably lacking some important feature..

Click to collapse



Just some levels, 



@milad present in your PM


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Oh not all levels I meant, 4 of them remaining.. I meant I got all the coins on the pop up level.
> 
> Hm, not sure if available for piracy. God I want to be able to buy apps! I want to buy TB at least!

Click to collapse



want another present?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Like what?
> 
> Really thanks btw... Quite a big app! Is it 3D?
> 
> And I've tried too hard to find TB's newest version [email protected] but the last unlocked one is 4.2.1.

Click to collapse



TB???????????


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Titanium Backup. Duh.

Click to collapse



oh sorry dont have the 4.6.1 

The latest one i have is 4.2.1


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah that's what I'm saying. Also great game!

Click to collapse



hmm do u have the old one? 

If not i can give it to you as to me i don't really care about updates as the old one works just fine on my backing up and restoring


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

I have TB. The newest version.  

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I have TB. The newest version.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse




Good for u. 


U buy?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Good for u.
> 
> 
> U buy?

Click to collapse



Derp. I bought the license when it was still $2 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Derp. I bought the license when it was still $2
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Cool, when was it 2 bucks?  

---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 PM ----------

Milad, do u have the completely adfree pandora ? 


Its awesome no Audio ads, banner and unlimited skips


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Derp. I bought the license when it was still $2
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



you forgetting something?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Cool, when was it 2 bucks?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Like...when I still had my HD2 sooooo, a year ago? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What is Pandora?

Click to collapse



Oh sorry, i think it maybe only in U.S

Its music streaming radio, 

see if u can go to there site : pandora.com


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> you forgetting something?

Click to collapse



No? I'm not home yet. On dah boos! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No? I'm not home yet. On dah boos!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Awwhhw damn  Okay dude  Well make sure im awake when your home xD


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awwhhw damn  Okay dude  Well make sure im awake when your home xD

Click to collapse



I'll be home soon! Don't you fall asleep! You still have to play SK tonight. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'll be home soon! Don't you fall asleep! You still have to play SK tonight.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



so i do  I'll go find some caffine in a sec


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> so i do  I'll go find some caffine in a sec

Click to collapse



That's right....be home in 5 minutes or so. 

@Milad I just took a quick glance online, pretty nice. I'm over qwerty but it's a decently good phone. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

ok dude


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

Updated! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

Sent him a PM on FB, Not online yet, Just told him to check xda there is a suprise


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sent him a PM on FB, Not online yet, Just told him to check xda there is a suprise

Click to collapse



I just received a text via facebook saying there is a surprise for me?


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 18, 2011)

Dammit. I tried to make a startrail and I got a cold instead  perfect 

 my nose is literally dripping 
Im off... 'night...

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I just received a text via facebook saying there is a surprise for me?

Click to collapse



Check other thread!!!!

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I just received a text via facebook saying there is a surprise for me?

Click to collapse




gooooodoo

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> Dammit. I tried to make a startrail and I got a cold instead  perfect
> 
> my nose is literally dripping
> Im off... 'night...
> ...

Click to collapse



night dude


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2011)

good night people, I'm going to bed

and thanks a lot


----------



## Archer (Nov 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good night people, I'm going to bed
> 
> and thanks a lot

Click to collapse



Night mate.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good night people, I'm going to bed
> 
> and thanks a lot

Click to collapse



I'm going to break your phone. >:{) Mwahahaha! jk goodnight.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 19, 2011)

Good evening Mafia
My room is so comfortably warm and cozy now. I wanna take my PC up here, but there isn't the room for it
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## Archer (Nov 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Good evening Mafia
> My room is so comfortably warm and cozy now. I wanna take my PC up here, but there isn't the room for it
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Tablet with logmein?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 19, 2011)

Archer said:


> Tablet with logmein?

Click to collapse



Logmein?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## Archer (Nov 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Logmein?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



It's a remote desktop type app, but web based.  You set it up on your PC and there's a nice Android app.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 19, 2011)

Archer said:


> It's a remote desktop type app, but web based.  You set it up on your PC and there's a nice Android app.

Click to collapse



Meh, I can browse fine on my tablet or phone. It's the gaming I want my computer for

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## Archer (Nov 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Meh, I can browse fine on my tablet or phone. It's the gaming I want my computer for

Click to collapse



Fair play.  You obviously ain't gonna get that with a remote viewing app.  Maybe an OnLive box is in your future


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 19, 2011)

Archer said:


> Fair play.  You obviously ain't gonna get that with a remote viewing app.  Maybe an OnLive box is in your future

Click to collapse



No TV in my room either
Well... I suppose I could use my tablet, but the screen really is sh!t
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi. I'm back.....today was a [email protected]&% down at Ada's.... Tired I am.

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## trell959 (Nov 19, 2011)

Weird day. Just had a cop search my car and my friends car looking for drugs followed by questioning! 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 19, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Weird day. Just had a cop search my car and my friends car looking for drugs followed by questioning!
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Been there before. F#ckin pigs

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi. I'm back.....today was a [email protected]&% down at Ada's.... Tired I am.
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Hey bd, is ada's the taxi place?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 19, 2011)

Why am I the only one besides Husam who can't legally drive?  And Maxey I think.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Been there before. F#ckin pigs
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Hell yeah man.  And he acted like he was 100% going to find something!! 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Nov 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why am I the only one besides Husam who can't legally drive?  And Maxey I think.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Why don't you get on that? 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 19, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Hell yeah man.  And he acted like he was 100% going to find something!!
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Do you have long hair? You should have shown him this picture:







-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 19, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Why don't you get on that?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Need time, and money.  Holiday season isn't cheap.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 19, 2011)

So drunk driver nearly killed me tonight. I do have to say if I hadn't been pulled over for speeding for the first time a few days ago, I wouldn't have been driving slow tonight, and I would have been totalled by that truck. 

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Do you have long hair? You should have shown him this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha, aboriginal police?jks


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 19, 2011)

That's terrifying thank God you're okay.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Do you have long hair? You should have shown him this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahjaha!  No long hair here. Ans the cop that searched my car was the same one that pulled me over the other day!! 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 19, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> So drunk driver nearly killed me tonight. I do have to say if I hadn't been pulled over for speeding for the first time a few days ago, I wouldn't have been driving slow tonight, and I would have been totalled by that truck.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



It took you that long to get a speeding ticket


----------



## trell959 (Nov 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Need time, and money.  Holiday season isn't cheap.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Oh i see i see

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 19, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Hahjaha!  No long hair here. Ans the cop that searched my car was the same one that pulled me over the other day!!
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Maybe they have it out for you? They know you're in the mafia 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It took you that long to get a speeding ticket

Click to collapse



Actually it was a warning, but I'm so paranoid about police, that after that I started driving no more than 5mph over the limit.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 19, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Actually it was a warning, but I'm so paranoid about police, that after that I started driving no more than 5mph over the limit.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



boaring 
jks. i used to speed like mad here, but after 4 or 5 tickets i slowed er down a bit. But in canada it is normal to go 20kph over and most cops are fine with it.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> boaring
> jks. i used to speed like mad here, but after 4 or 5 tickets i slowed er down a bit. But in canada it is normal to go 20kph over and most cops are fine with it.

Click to collapse



No offense but the authorities in Canada can be pushovers.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Maybe they have it out for you? They know you're in the mafia
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



 If he knew all you guys, he wouldn't pull me over and more   

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 19, 2011)

trell959 said:


> If he knew all you guys, he wouldn't pull me over and more
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Frisks? Strip searches? Cavity searches? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No offense but the authorities in Canada can be pushovers.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



No offence taken
But make fun of our Mounties and I will have to keel you
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> No offence taken
> But make fun of our Mounties and I will have to keel you
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



The mounties are awesome, the cops...not so much.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah well... I got stopped doing 63mph in a 40mph zone...so yeah.

For you metric folks that's 101 km/h in a 63km/h zone.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## trell959 (Nov 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Frisks? Strip searches? Cavity searches?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Hahjaha! Hopefully non of that lol

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey bd, is ada's the taxi place?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeah, Ada's is the downtown office (General is uptown)...I work where I think I'm needed or just to keep my eye on everybody.... There's also the Dover office (very far north west jersey, but I hate Dover  )
How are you DD?
ALSO:
Hi 
Error
Maxey?
Trell (I got your name wrong, sorry)
Lurking people

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2011)

Error, check ur pm's...Do it NAO!

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Error, check ur pm's...Do it NAO!
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Replied. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 19, 2011)

I also wanted to apologize to Babydoll. If some would quote me so she could see, it would be appreciated.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 19, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> I also wanted to apologize to Babydoll. If some would quote me so she could see, it would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Jase is apologizing. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Jase is apologizing.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



I appreciate the apology.

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, Ada's is the downtown office (General is uptown)...I work where I think I'm needed or just to keep my eye on everybody.... There's also the Dover office (very far north west jersey, but I hate Dover  )
> How are you DD?
> ALSO:
> Hi
> ...

Click to collapse



Your a busy girl now eh. 
Im aight, tired. But dont feel like sleeping. What bout you?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Your a busy girl now eh.
> Im aight, tired. But dont feel like sleeping. What bout you?

Click to collapse



Nah, I can't sleep I'm lurking around the Amaze forums in between posting here...
What are you up to? 

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nah, I can't sleep I'm lurking around the Amaze forums in between posting here...
> What are you up to?
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



Math homework! 

Must graph ALL the data plots! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Math homework!
> 
> Must graph ALL the data plots!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Then. .....I think you should graph all the data plots. 

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nah, I can't sleep I'm lurking around the Amaze forums in between posting here...
> What are you up to?
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



Bout to head to bed. After a beer nd smoke me thinks
Has Sparky got back to his normal self yet...?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Then. .....I think you should graph all the data plots.
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



I'm trying, I'm trying. It's difficult when there are so many of them! Dx

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm trying, I'm trying. It's difficult when there are so many of them! Dx
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Sounds like you need a sk break


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sounds like you need a sk break

Click to collapse



Shortly after.  Maybe at 12? At the latest.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Shortly after.  Maybe at 12? At the latest.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



I think i could stay up that late


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I think i could stay up that late

Click to collapse



Good, it's only 30 minutes xD I'll probably be done before then. I'll let you know.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm trying, I'm trying. It's difficult when there are so many of them! Dx
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Pipsueak says do two more and then take a break 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pipsueak says do two more and then take a break
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I can't, I have till 12 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 19, 2011)

Okay...done.  DD, SK?  

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Okay...done.  DD, SK?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



f#ck yeah


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2011)

Good morning people


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 19, 2011)

Morning guys  





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Morning guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey max, what's up?


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ohai. I live Google.

Click to collapse



?????? 

hi dave


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What? I like Google!

Click to collapse



lol, it says I live google, not love


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry for dissapearing earlier 

Hey not much dude really, yourself? 






Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sorry for dissapearing earlier
> 
> Hey not much dude really, yourself?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



just 9gagging before starting to study


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 19, 2011)

Morning

Anyone cares to inform me about these charity rallies?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning
> 
> Anyone cares to inform me about these charity rallies?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



look in the other thread


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 19, 2011)

hi guys, wow husam you changed your avatar again, the same cartoon in conan_troutman's avatar

Copied.Pasted.Sent


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> hi guys, wow husam you changed your avatar again, the same cartoon in conan_troutman's avatar
> 
> Copied.Pasted.Sent

Click to collapse



hi, yeah, i had a reason to choose that, now that it's over I'm going to change it again


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 19, 2011)

Morning guys.
@hiu, haven't seen you around much lately 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 19, 2011)

Mmmm, nothing like fresh Jersey cow milk squeezed right from the tit into your cup of coffee

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Mmmm, nothing like fresh Jersey cow milk squeezed right from the tit into your cup of coffee
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



that could make me throw up


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that could make me throw up

Click to collapse



Why man?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 19, 2011)

Morning. I found a rom faster then cm7. 

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Why man?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



it's fresh milk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 19, 2011)

You guys are weak jks

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You guys are weak jks
> 
> Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'

Click to collapse



Weak is the new strong


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Weak is the new strong

Click to collapse



Oh, I was not aware

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey, What ROM? MIUI, AOSP, or Sense?
> 
> Also cam, what do you think of SE XPERIA Pro?

Click to collapse



Aosp. Its called bugless beast. And I hate most se Android phones. They're fugly.

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Actually I love the design.

Click to collapse



I like my phones design. What rom are you running right now?

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey, What ROM? MIUI, AOSP, or Sense?
> 
> Also cam, what do you think of SE XPERIA Pro?

Click to collapse



I looks sick in silver i dont see the cpu in the specs tho...

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 19, 2011)

Milad, here. Flash this in CWM. 
http://www.mediafire.com/?8oir3b37rntud1r

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Some Sense 2.1 stock ROM. Don't wanna flash new ROMs since I hardly ever use my phone...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You flash the file?

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Nope, what is it? Modified CM7? Like I said don't wanna flash ROMs...

Click to collapse



He doesn't want to become addicted....not again.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes... Thank God my ORD has been cured... don't wanna go back there, at least not until CM9!

Click to collapse



I'm so looking forward to that.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I want ICS now. There's a port for my tablet, but not even the touchscreen work yet... lol. Don't know about Desire, and frankly, don't care.

Click to collapse



The desire has a working source port I believe.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes it does... Wi-Fi, camera, sound, bluetooth etc doesn't work. I don't care, I want ICS on my tablet! Screw Desire I'm gonna throw it away by the time CM9 is available!

Click to collapse



...so neglectful. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Nope, what is it? Modified CM7? Like I said don't wanna flash ROMs...

Click to collapse



no, its called adrenalyne mod. it made my phone noticably faster. try it


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> no, its called adrenalyne mod. it made my phone noticably faster. try it

Click to collapse



I tried that before...pretty nice.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 19, 2011)

What up guys 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 19, 2011)

The ceiling 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 19, 2011)

Hmmm, so the circle of my life continues the same path. Fall in love, lose girl, she goes is married and has a kid before I even know it. Fall in love again, lose girl and now find out she is due in Feb(not mine)

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 19, 2011)

My blood pressure. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That means she cheated on you?

Click to collapse



It would have been conceived shortly after our final breakup. But she was dating him only a week after then, so the doubt has never left my mind...

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## trell959 (Nov 19, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> my cholesterol......you?

Click to collapse



Not good! About to go to work

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It would have been conceived shortly after our final breakup. But she was dating him only a week after then, so the doubt has never left my mind...
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



No use thinking about what could have happened my friend.  Getting over it will be the best thing for you to do. I highly recommend you do that. If you need to talk though, just pm me. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 19, 2011)

My galaxy mini soft reboots every 10 minutes.... Weird

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 19, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> My galaxy mini soft reboots every 10 minutes.... Weird
> 
> $ sudo make me a sandwich

Click to collapse



Kernel problem mayhaps? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Does it work on Sense?

Click to collapse



Yes

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No use thinking about what could have happened my friend.  Getting over it will be the best thing for you to do. I highly recommend you do that. If you need to talk though, just pm me.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm aware of that but minds are funny things, that don't just let go easy. Only time will do that me thinks. Thanks man
Also it seems like my last ex has become my drinking friend.lol, going out just about every weekend and getting hammered
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2011)

goodnight guys


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 19, 2011)

Good night too 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 19, 2011)

Goodnight guys  Who is actually right now? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Goodnight guys  Who is actually right now?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Me. I'm always right.

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Also it seems like my last ex has become my drinking friend.lol, going out just about every weekend and getting hammered

Click to collapse



Find out if she'll become a bed friend too. That way you get all the benefits and none of the chains. Just sayin.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Me. I'm always right.
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



What were you right about this time? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 19, 2011)

Younger sister just asked if she could cook a hotdog by putting it in the microwave....fml.  Stupid people.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What were you right about this time?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Here, there.... Everywhere 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 20, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Find out if she'll become a bed friend too. That way you get all the benefits and none of the chains. Just sayin.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



The same thought has crossed my mind

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> The same thought has crossed my mind;

Click to collapse



Lulz. Great minds think alike.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 20, 2011)

Tits

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 20, 2011)

And you hate spamming right? 

Hey Cam 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> And you hate spamming right?
> 
> Hey Cam
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Not gonna lie, I forgot I posted.

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Not gonna lie, I forgot I posted.
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



Lol is that a bad thing? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 20, 2011)

Back from work. Tired

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol is that a bad thing?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



I think in my sleepiness it was meant for twitter. But how it ended up here, and only my post nap troll brain will know. And he speaks Spanish! 

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Tits

Click to collapse


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sup all? You sleeping? Just got a midnight text from Sprint stating that my monthly data use exceeded 20gBs...I didn't know they did that...

~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 20, 2011)

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2011)

good morning people


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good morning people

Click to collapse



Morning sunshine  

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2011)

how's it going?


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 20, 2011)

Morning....
Boring physics homework....

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


>

Click to collapse



I know I know. Tethering on 4G while watching Netflix every night for a month is probably not the best thing to do...but hey I pay for it. I want the most out of it lol.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 20, 2011)

Goodmorning maff. Drinking from 9-12 then chilling until 2 to sober up and driving half a hour home just to wake up at 530 is very tiring.
So glad I have today off to sleeeeep
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It didn't boot after the flash. Good thing I took a nand.

Click to collapse



You haz teh cwm 3?

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 20, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> I know I know. Tethering on 4G while watching Netflix every night for a month is probably not the best thing to do...but hey I pay for it. I want the most out of it lol.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



You should upgrade to
View attachment 789029
No data caps, throttles, or overages!

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning maff. Drinking from 9-12 then chilling until 2 to sober up and driving half a hour home just to wake up at 530 is very tiring.
> So glad I have today off to sleeeeep
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Tiring drinking is tiring 

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Tiring drinking is tiring
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



Nah, tiring staying up late is tiring

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nah, tiring staying up late is tiring
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



+ being drunk

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> + being drunk
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



+being sober after

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I haz cwm 5.

Click to collapse



Then it should work.

Guys, what do you think of the HTC evo design 4g? Or the hero s as its known in the rest of the world?

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, I got stuck on splash, for a long time. Never mind, I'm gonna change my phone in relatively near future. I'm gonna buy Sony Ericsson XPERIA pro! Probably.
> 
> That phone is really nice. The spec sheet is solid too.

Click to collapse



My favorite is single core. 
View attachment 789114

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Y u no like dual core?

Click to collapse



Y U NO LIKE BATTERY LIFE?!


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 20, 2011)

Actually, dual core = moar battery life

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 20, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Actually, dual core = moar battery life
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Not when I undervolt the tits off my phone.

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Not when I undervolt the tits off my phone.
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



Because you can't undervolt dual core


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 20, 2011)

Thread, y u no let me post?
Edit: Oh yeah, it works NOW 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 20, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Because you can't undervolt dual core

Click to collapse



Advantage:single core.

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Advantage:single core.
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



Whatever... Have to study now, bye

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 20, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Whatever... Have to study now, bye
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



 enjoy yer books

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2011)

Garbage collector, Y U NO REALIZE I WANT TO FILL THE RAM WITH GARBAGE?! STOP DELETING MY GARBAGE


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Garbage collector, Y U NO REALIZE I WANT TO FILL THE RAM WITH GARBAGE?! STOP DELETING MY GARBAGE

Click to collapse



Lmao 

Also.. Soo sooo shiny 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/24ct-Gold...sesPouches&hash=item1c20a38c05#ht_2521wt_1110


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao
> 
> Also.. Soo sooo shiny
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/24ct-Gold...sesPouches&hash=item1c20a38c05#ht_2521wt_1110

Click to collapse



Maybe the size of the garbage I'm using is not worth it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2011)

Garbage, On PC or life?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Garbage, On PC or life?

Click to collapse



PC 
I'm trying to write a program that fills the ram with useless objects, but I got bored now


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> PC
> I'm trying to write a program that fills the ram with useless objects, but I got bored now

Click to collapse



XDXD lol, How come dude ?  
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-HAND-...Accessories&hash=item256910a6f6#ht_716wt_1110

Also shiny.. And I want, 

+ more money


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XDXD lol, How come dude ?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-HAND-...Accessories&hash=item256910a6f6#ht_716wt_1110
> 
> Also shiny.. And I want,
> ...

Click to collapse



Y U NO KNOW MORE ABOUT OBJECT ORIENTED PROGRAMMING 


Cool, but isn't it a bit girly?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You should upgrade to
> View attachment 789029
> No data caps, throttles, or overages!

Click to collapse



Just a single payment due at the rate of your immortal soul?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Y U NO KNOW MORE ABOUT OBJECT ORIENTED PROGRAMMING
> 
> 
> Cool, but isn't it a bit girly?

Click to collapse



Did anyone  call me?

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Y U NO KNOW MORE ABOUT OBJECT ORIENTED PROGRAMMING
> 
> 
> Cool, but isn't it a bit girly?

Click to collapse



That sir is a good point, Never considered that  

Buuuutt.. bidding on a g1, 2 mins leaft and only £20 *crosses fingers*


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I hate the Desire. It's so weak and slow I wanna punch it in the face.
> @cam. It's not my ROM, even on CM7 it's slow. Better to say not fast enough.

Click to collapse



Get an n1!

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Did anyone  call me?
> 
> $ sudo make me a sandwich

Click to collapse



are you a bit girly?  

JK

what's up dex?

---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------

@max $20 only?  sweet


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> are you a bit girly?
> 
> JK
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey guys! Hey guys! Guess who owns a G1!!!!!!!! 

(DD if you see this, U JELLY? )

Oh I forgot to add needs a new lcd, but that costs £10 so it's still huuggge bargin, could only see for £80 elsewhere


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 20, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Just a single payment due at the rate of your immortal soul?
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Only one. I get unlimited text and minutes too. 

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hey guys! Hey guys! Guess who owns a G1!!!!!!!!
> 
> (DD if you see this, U JELLY? )
> 
> Oh I forgot to add needs a new lcd, but that costs £10 so it's still huuggge bargin, could only see for £80 elsewhere

Click to collapse



Ill buy it.

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hey guys! Hey guys! Guess who owns a G1!!!!!!!!
> 
> (DD if you see this, U JELLY? )
> 
> Oh I forgot to add needs a new lcd, but that costs £10 so it's still huuggge bargin, could only see for £80 elsewhere

Click to collapse



sweet dude 

congrats


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheers dude 

@watt, Maybe when  I get it working


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Cheers dude
> 
> @watt, Maybe when  I get it working

Click to collapse



 joint custody of teh g1?

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> joint custody of teh g1?
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



 You mean share? huh XD


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> You mean share? huh XD

Click to collapse



sharing is caring


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sharing is caring

Click to collapse



And that's how you got your phone


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What do you think I am retarded? N1 is basically Desire with capacitive buttons and better design.

Click to collapse



Your desire seems it's slower than it should be, mum has one and it seems fine, hmm.....


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 20, 2011)

Omg, a G1! I'm so jelly  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## trell959 (Nov 20, 2011)

How's everybody's day 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I didn't say it's slow, it's not 'fast enough'. After seeing the speed of my tablet, it just seems too slow. And the thing that new ROMs all have bugs, really sucks. I'm stuck with Sense 2.1 and Android 2.3.3.

Click to collapse



Ahh okay dude  



idavid_ said:


> Omg, a G1! I'm so jelly
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Should be 
You just don't understand how awesome this looks IMO 








trell959 said:


> How's everybody's day
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Good thanks :b You?


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> are you a bit girly?
> 
> JK
> 
> what's up dex?

Click to collapse




just trying to finish a ridiculusly complicated physics exercise for tomorrow...
i hate it

@max: nice price... hit it


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What do you think I am retarded? N1 is basically Desire with capacitive buttons and better design.

Click to collapse



N1 is basicly my phone. And my phone flies

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> just trying to finish a ridiculusly complicated physics exercise for tomorrow...
> i hate it
> 
> @max: nice price... hit it

Click to collapse



unlucky dude 

also cheers


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 20, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Because you can't undervolt dual core

Click to collapse



I undervolt my dual core phone. Ignorant mafia, y u ignorant to facts of phones?! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh Hi dude!


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh Hi dude!

Click to collapse



Morning. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Morning.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



It's 2 pm there?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It's 2 pm there?

Click to collapse



...it's not morning until I wake up.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I undervolt my dual core phone. Ignorant mafia, y u ignorant to facts of phones?!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Error, y u no recognize sarcasm?

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 20, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Error, y u no recognize sarcasm?
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Because I just woke up! Dx

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> ...it's not morning until I wake up.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



lmao  Sleep well then?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lmao  Sleep well then?

Click to collapse



Meh, I stayed up till like 5am 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Meh, I stayed up till like 5am
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Ahh Fair enough xD explains the sleep


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahh Fair enough xD explains the sleep

Click to collapse



You totally didn't go on sk either. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You totally didn't go on sk either.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Apologies dude  Wasnt even home yesterday ;p But I ended up sleeping on friday xD


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 20, 2011)

Milad, y u no get hero s?

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Apologies dude  Wasnt even home yesterday ;p But I ended up sleeping on friday xD

Click to collapse



Yeah yeah yeah 

Cam, y u get dual core and stfu about your crap tech. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> 1. Not available in Iran.
> 2. Too expensive.
> 3. Don't need dual core. Already has it.
> 4. Want to try keyboard for a while.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hero s is single core 1.2 ghz snapdragon 

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yeah yeah yeah
> 
> Cam, y u get dual core and stfu about your crap tech.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Ill run my proven "crap tech" into the bloody ground. And ill buy another!

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ill run my proven "crap tech" into the bloody ground. And ill buy another!
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



...no offense. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> ...you're an idiot.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



No I'm not.

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> No I'm not.
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



I know, it's just something I say Cam  Not that you really are an idiot.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 20, 2011)

Just woke up

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Just woke up
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



W007! Laziness! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Just woke up
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



I has G1 for £20 ($30 )


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I has G1 for £20 ($30 )

Click to collapse



No f#ckin way!! That's awesome man, any more that cheap?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> W007! Laziness!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Haha, yeah, and staying up to late for a week solid

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> No f#ckin way!! That's awesome man, any more that cheap?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



The average price of a g1 is like $70 - $80. That's not that far off.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> No f#ckin way!! That's awesome man, any more that cheap?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Only one i could find so cheap , Broken digitalizer but that costs a fiver, so saving atleast £50 dude 


I_am_Error said:


> The average price of a g1 is like $70 - $80. That's not that far off.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



£80 is other cheapest i could find  ($130)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Only one i could find so cheap , Broken digitalizer but that costs a fiver, so saving atleast £50 dude
> 
> 
> £80 is other cheapest i could find  ($130)

Click to collapse



What kinda expensive g1s did you find? Special edition ones? xD

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2011)

good night guys


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good night guys

Click to collapse



Night bud.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2011)

This is a bad idea waiting to happen.... (1/2 Gallon bottle) 

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 20, 2011)

Hehehe, my mom looked up the phases of the moon we were born on. Nd I was born on 69% of the moon's phase

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> This is a bad idea waiting to happen.... (1/2 Gallon bottle)
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Let's share some of that with the rest of le mafia 

Good idea waiting to happen.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hehehe, my mom looked up the phases of the moon we were born on. Nd I was born on 69% of the moon's phase
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



That explains a lot...

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> This is a bad idea waiting to happen.... (1/2 Gallon bottle)
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



ooh, thats like 1.25 littres  lots to go around

---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> The average price of a g1 is like $70 - $80. That's not that far off.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



30 is fairly far away from 80 in my opinion


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2011)

Error and DD haz first dibs on teh bottle.
Cheers.
(it's JW RED label $110 around here)
Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What kinda expensive g1s did you find? Special edition ones? xD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



lmao, No, UK ones  



husam666 said:


> good night guys

Click to collapse



Niiight 

Hey BD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Only one i could find so cheap , Broken digitalizer but that costs a fiver, so saving atleast £50 dude
> 
> 
> £80 is other cheapest i could find  ($130)

Click to collapse



wanna make 5 bucks?  i will buy it off you for 35.lol.xD


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Error and DD haz first dibs on teh bottle.
> Cheers.
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Glug glug glug?  lol

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lmao, No, UK ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hiya Maxey!! 

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Glug glug glug?  lol
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



big swig


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> wanna make 5 bucks?  i will buy it off you for 35.lol.xD

Click to collapse



lol naa it's fine 

Mine now


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol naa it's fine
> 
> Mine now

Click to collapse



Pfftt, some friend you are
*clicksignorebutton*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2011)

Lmao XDXD:

Sorry dude: p



deliriousDroid said:


> Pfftt, some friend you are
> *clicksignorebutton*

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao XDXD:
> 
> Sorry dude: p
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pssh, he's an alcoholic, don't pay attention to him.  lmao jk.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol


Mafia bump before this dies again





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Pssh, he's an alcoholic, don't pay attention to him.  lmao jk.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Awww, ima gunna go sulk in the corner now
 it looks like trell is lurking ehjust got a random thanks.lol


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2011)

Come out tell, we know you're there





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 20, 2011)

TravisBean spam attack !!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2011)

Spam? Spam? SPAAAAAAMMM





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 20, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> TravisBean spam attack !!!

Click to collapse



Why am I not able to upload pictures?! Fuuuuuuuu.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 20, 2011)

Give it the ole Bean try.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 20, 2011)

It's not working! Dx

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 20, 2011)

You are with virus.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 20, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> You are with virus.

Click to collapse



On my phone? 

It says "Error: Unknown Error (2) when moving file to file system. Please try again later". 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 20, 2011)

Wait till later.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 20, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> Wait till later.

Click to collapse



This has been happening since this morning.... 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 20, 2011)

Wait longer.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 20, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> Wait longer.

Click to collapse



Are you using the app? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 20, 2011)

No, just trying to be the last post in all first page off-topic threads.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 20, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> No, just trying to be the last post in all first page off-topic threads.

Click to collapse



....challenge accepted. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 20, 2011)

I've already won.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 20, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> I've already won.

Click to collapse



You can't win if someone always replies? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You can't win if someone always replies?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



For one moment in time, I did. I'm satisfied, as the new thread describes.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 20, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> For one moment in time, I did. I'm satisfied, as the new thread describes.

Click to collapse



Either way kudos to you. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Either way kudos to you.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Thanks...........


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 20, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> Thanks...........

Click to collapse



I will throw in the flag to go get ready for tomorrow. Seeya man 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 20, 2011)

Goodnight.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm hungry. Fooooooooooooddd!

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm hungry. Fooooooooooooddd!
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



Then eat problem solved

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 21, 2011)

Empty Mafia thread is empty
But ima talking to my bro and drinking tequila, whisky, vodka and southern comfort so ima happy camper
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm here...


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm here...

Click to collapse



Me three

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Me three
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



Me 9th

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 21, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Me 9th
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Teh lulz 

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 21, 2011)

Bla x 99999


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 21, 2011)

lol everyone in the background is talking bout anal sex.lol. but in another langue. so they think o dont know hat they are saying 
oh andf super drubk


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> lol everyone in the background is talking bout anal sex.lol. but in another langue. so they think o dont know hat they are saying
> oh andf super drubk

Click to collapse



Tell them in their language that you would like to insert it into their anus

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Tell them in their language that you would like to insert it into their anus
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



Umm, one of them is a dude

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Umm, one of them is a dude
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



The girl then?

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> The girl then?
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



To late.. next time

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## trell959 (Nov 21, 2011)

So I've come to the conclusion that working at the home depot sucks!

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 21, 2011)

trell959 said:


> So I've come to the conclusion that working sucks!
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Fixed that for most of us.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 21, 2011)

trell959 said:


> So I've come to the conclusion that working at the home depot sucks!

Click to collapse



Yeah. But hey at least its a job. You could be working at McDonalds...no offense to any McDonalds employees.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## trell959 (Nov 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Fixed that for most of us.

Click to collapse



Hahaha agree

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Nov 21, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Yeah. But hey at least its a job. You could be working at McDonalds...no offense to any McDonalds employees.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Yeah I guess. But its all the heavy lifting ! Im 16 and im coming home with back pains

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 21, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Yeah I guess. But its all the heavy lifting ! Im 16 and im coming home with back pains
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Fact is, without a college degree and an incredible aptitude for doing things that nobody else can do, you don't deserve to work in an office. 

It's a sad truth. I'd rather be surrounded by cool and smart people, not neanderthals that think that their way is the highway.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Fact is, without a college degree and an incredible aptitude for doing things that nobody else can do, you don't deserve to work in an office.
> 
> It's a sad truth. I'd rather be surrounded by cool and smart people, not neanderthals that think that their way is the highway.

Click to collapse



Exactly. I plan on going on to college. Not plan on I am going. Seems like friends are trying to change my opinion too. Few of then already gave up on school and others say college is a "waste of time"

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2011)

morning, off to school


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 21, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Yeah I guess. But its all the heavy lifting ! Im 16 and im coming home with back pains
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dude, I'm 18 and have this normally. I have like 3 hurniated discs, pulled muscles, and a pinched nerve. Basicly you're preaching to the chior.  all you can do is go to a chairopracter or have a really nice girl give you a back massage with lotion.

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> morning, off to school

Click to collapse



Haves fun

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 21, 2011)

Ugggggggggg. Wearing sunglasses this early. My head is a poundin

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ugggggggggg. Wearing sunglasses this early. My head is a poundin
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Y u wear sunglasses 

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Y u wear sunglasses
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



Red hung over eyes are red and hung over?  Only an assumption of course  Morning Cam my friend. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> have a really nice girl give you a back massage with lotion.

Click to collapse



Back massage? I thought a massage was for...nevermind.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 21, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Back massage? I though a massage was for...nevermind.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Sometimes when us guys are tired a nice back massage gives us the strength to listen to them about that "fetch" purse that they saw in the mall earlier that day. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Red hung over eyes are red and hung over?  Only an assumption of course  Morning Cam my friend.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Teh artificial lite hurts meh eyes

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2011)

That awesome feeling when you are the only one who did the last question in an exam  

hia


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> That awesome feeling when you are the only one who did the last question in an exam
> 
> hia

Click to collapse



The sad feeling when you find out you got it wrong?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> The sad feeling when you find out you got it wrong?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Nope, I'm sure it was right, Windows Application programming and we were allowed to use PCs during the exam, so yeah...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Nope, I'm sure it was right, Windows Application programming and we were allowed to use PCs during the exam, so yeah...

Click to collapse



Then shouldn't others have answered as well?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Then shouldn't others have answered as well?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



lol, no... 

and the time we were given was barely enough and I'm a fast writer


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, no...
> 
> and the time we were given was barely enough and I'm a fast writer

Click to collapse



Well good for you

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys! Some really smart dev has started building ICS for my tablet! YEAH!

Click to collapse



+1. Now your going to have wait on Jelly Bean.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 21, 2011)

Lucky Desire folks. I've got an EVO 3D, and that monster has the craziest hardware...hence AOSP development is slow.
~Jasecloud4


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 21, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Lucky Desire folks. I've got an EVO 3D, and that monster has the craziest hardware...hence AOSP development is slow.
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



You think you're the only one? 

Also, my friends thought it was a good idea to visit shock sites during class. I didn't watch most of the time, but f***, I don't think I would be ever normal again if I would.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 21, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> You think you're the only one?

Click to collapse



Lulz. I'm running Synergy with Sense Banned, and I like it, but there's nothing like AOSP...

~Jasecloud4


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 21, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Lulz. I'm running Synergy with Sense Banned, and I like it, but there's nothing like AOSP...
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



I'm running CM7, the speed is pretty awesome  And it's supposed to be alpha, but it seems very stable to me.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 21, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I'm running CM7, the speed is pretty awesome  And it's supposed to be alpha, but it seems very stable to me.

Click to collapse



No 4G, 3D recording, or 3D video makes me wary of CM7's alpha.

The 3D recording not so much, but I have a ton of 3D movies, and I love the 4G's.

Hopefully though CM9 ICS will hit, and all my hatred for Sense will dissipate in the Glory of AOSP.

~Jasecloud4

P.S. As a side note, I realized that there is a tag that states, "i_am_error = twitch"
This is a heresy that needs to be removed. Our beloved Don Twitch should never be associated with that good for nothing Error who just flaunts the fact that he's op.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 21, 2011)

Who would do such a thing?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2011)

3 DAY WORK WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!  

Hurray!!!!!!!!!! 


Hello Mafia!!!!


Damn its Monday and i have boring class


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2011)

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse





¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 21, 2011)

idavid_ said:


>

Click to collapse



             
   
                         


:reallyconfused:

~Jasecloud4


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 21, 2011)

hello guys

anyone alive?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hello guys
> 
> anyone alive?

Click to collapse



me, but going to sleep, good night


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> me, but going to sleep, good night

Click to collapse



damn!

goodnight bro


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm alive now but i was dead so now I'm a ZOMBIE


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I'm alive now but i was dead so now I'm a ZOMBIE

Click to collapse



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LULZ. Death to the ZOMBIES!


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 21, 2011)

Teh lulz. This kid thinks he can say he'll have sex with my girlfriend to her face, expect me to not hear about it or do anything 

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 21, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LULZ. Death to the ZOMBIES!

Click to collapse



Lol yeah! david you were a good friend and companion... im sorry but ill have to shoot you... 



watt9493 said:


> Teh lulz. This kid thinks he can say he'll have sex with my girlfriend to her face, expect me to not hear about it or do anything
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse


 do i smell a fight?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LULZ. Death to the ZOMBIES!

Click to collapse





YIKES!!!!!

Zombies taking over this thread: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












ATTACK!!!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Lol yeah! david you were a good friend and companion... im sorry but ill have to shoot you...
> 
> 
> do i smell a fight?

Click to collapse



You smell an inch and a quarter wrench to his skull if he says one more word to her.

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You smell an inch and a quarter wrench to his skull if he says one more word to her.
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



Hold yourself... no need to get into trouble... we could just send him the zombified dave for girlfriend


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You smell an inch and a quarter wrench to his skull if he says one more word to her.
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



Calm down buddy.

Anger Management maybe in order


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> So, you are gonna kick his a$$?

Click to collapse



Read post above

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ewwwwwwww David remove that gross pic, I'm gonna barf!

Click to collapse



No thanks


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Calm down buddy.
> 
> Anger Management maybe in order

Click to collapse



I had anger management. It didn't work. Y u think I have fused knuckles!?!?

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I had anger management. It didn't work. Y u think I have fused knuckles!?!?
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



Didn't know u had fused knuckles


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Didn't know u had fused knuckles

Click to collapse



 well anger is a problem with me. So, yeah.

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What are those?

Click to collapse



Where your knuckles are kinda permanently attached. 

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What are those?

Click to collapse



+1

I googled it and didn't get a clear answer  

---------- Post added at 01:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------




watt9493 said:


> Where your knuckles are kinda permanently attached.
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



Im confused 


what do u mean attached? 

Aren't knuckles already like that?


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> +1
> 
> I googled it and didn't get a clear answer

Click to collapse



My ring knuckle and pinky knuckle (farthest back on my right hand) move like one knuckle, cause tthey are.

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My ring knuckle and pinky knuckle (farthest back on my right hand) move like one knuckle, cause tthey are.
> 
> -Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-

Click to collapse



weird 

---------- Post added at 01:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 PM ----------

Hey milad:

Are u only book 3 of wind up knight? 

If so have u been able to get the card on the first level? 

Even if i double jump i can't get high enough?


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 21, 2011)

View attachment 790589
Basically just one big conjoined knuckle, really hard to take a picture of.

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Book 3? No just 1. Can't buy with notes or real money.
> Also sparkler stoped working. Said you are a pirate, right after I unlocked 4th section.

Click to collapse



oh really? 

Oh ok well i guess uninstall it 


Also why u no unlock book 3 with notes?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> oh really?
> 
> Oh ok well i guess uninstall it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Hey milad what if you block sprinkles internet  with droidwall  maybe it will unlock and not lock u out?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, it said it needs internet to verify my license. You know what that means.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



weird it works when i disable the internet


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, it said it needs internet to verify my license. You know what that means.

Click to collapse



No, what does that mean? 

Jk, lol.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 21, 2011)

Guys, ey. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 21, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Hey naner.....saw this and I thought you might like it

Click to collapse



Hey dude  That's epic...I love sax too...how did you know?! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey dude  That's epic...I love *sex* too...how did you know?!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse





Fixed that for u 

LOL


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 21, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Meh......just thought you like it. How about that song, eh? EPIC!!! (no homo)

Click to collapse



It's a real nice song to make love to lmao  Light some candles, get the mood just right, be a real man for your girl.  You know what I mean? 

@Dave, yeah that too! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 22, 2011)

Heeyy Mafia

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heeyy Mafia
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Sushi tonight! Yay! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sushi tonight! Yay!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Lucky I'm so hungry right now.
Also I'm taking a break from drinking for 5 days 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lucky I'm so hungry right now.
> Also I'm taking a break from drinking for 5 days
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Good. Too much drinking is never a good thing. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Good. Too much drinking is never a good thing.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know so how you doing man?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, I know so how you doing man?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Rather irritated with the fam.  I only have class Tuesday and Wednesday. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Rather irritated with the fam.  I only have class Tuesday and Wednesday.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Is your Thanksgiving this weekend? Nd family, can't live with them, can't live without them...

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Is your Thanksgiving this weekend? Nd family, can't live with them, can't live without them...
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Coming up? Yeah. I can definitely life without them. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Coming up? Yeah. I can definitely life without them.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Haha, you say that now, but you will appreciate them more as you get older

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, you say that now, but you will appreciate them more as you get older
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Highly doubt it. I am a surprisingly solitary person. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## T.C.P (Nov 22, 2011)

I had a dream that twitch, husam and i were in a truck???? Wtf 

Sent from my Sgs II


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> I had a dream that twitch, husam and i were in a truck???? Wtf
> 
> Sent from my Sgs II

Click to collapse



That's awesome! How did that go?  Do we do something awesome as well? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Highly doubt it. I am a surprisingly solitary person.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



hermit twitch is hermit


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> hermit twitch is hermit

Click to collapse



Antisocial Error is Antisocial.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Antisocial Error is Antisocial.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse











http://files.sharenator.com/****_yeah_RE_Not_the_sexy_post_Id_promised_but-s400x317-164482-535.jpg


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 22, 2011)

bahahaha
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIesCd4I4hU


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> bahahaha
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIesCd4I4hU

Click to collapse



Frkn noob. Don't you know how to embed youtubey videos on XDA?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Frkn noob. Don't you know how to embed youtubey videos on XDA?

Click to collapse



Don't work if you're on the phone  Hi Sky!!!!! Long time no spam.  How are you?  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Frkn noob. Don't you know how to embed youtubey videos on XDA?

Click to collapse



Nah, I never bothered to learn. How hard it it to click the link, really?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Don't work if you're on the phone  Hi Sky!!!!! Long time no spam.  How are you?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



1. It works from phone too. Just don't be lazy to type.
2. He posted from desktop. No mobile siggy.


Also, I should be studying, but all those dragons in Skyrim don't kill themselves, nor do the Daedric weapons forge themselves.

---------- Post added at 10:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 AM ----------




deliriousDroid said:


> Nah, I never bothered to learn. How hard it it to click the link, really?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Not at all, but... wakakakakakaka. I just like the sound of the word "noob" rolling off my tongue whenever it is warranted. It gives me... pleasure.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 1. It works from phone too. Just don't be lazy to type.
> 2. He posted from desktop. No mobile siggy.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The other day I was killing my second dragon and some random npc comes out of nowhere and takes the final hit. Needless to say I was extremely pissed and killed him very quickly and vengefuly. 
Also yeah, noob does have a ring to it. 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

This is when I step out of the convo. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> The other day I was killing my second dragon and some random npc comes out of nowhere and takes the final hit. Needless to say I was extremely pissed and killed him very quickly and vengefuly.
> Also yeah, noob does have a ring to it.
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



It's cool Error... you'll enjoy the game when you get it 


Also, have you fought all the baddies yet? I'm finalizing my Iron Man build.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It's cool Error... you'll enjoy the game when you get it
> 
> 
> Also, have you fought all the baddies yet? I'm finalizing my Iron Man build.

Click to collapse



If I get it. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> If I get it.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Need the links?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Need the links?

Click to collapse



Argh? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Argh?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Yup. Still want it?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yup. Still want it?

Click to collapse



Nah I'm good. Above the influence hehe 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Nah I'm good. Above the influence hehe
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



X.=





watevs.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It's cool Error... you'll enjoy the game when you get it
> 
> 
> Also, have you fought all the baddies yet? I'm finalizing my Iron Man build.

Click to collapse



Lol, I'm still plodding my way along. Haven't had much time this weekend. Level 7

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, I'm still plodding my way along. Haven't had much time this weekend. Level 7
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Level 3x...

Enchanting 100
Smithing 100
Alchemy 8x
One handed 6x
Block 3x
Heavy armour 5x

Yup, I'm downing a potion of Fortify health and health regen almost every single battle.  Nord background


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 22, 2011)

Shoot me now

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 22, 2011)

BRB, getting gun license.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> BRB, getting gun license.

Click to collapse



Forget about the gun and punch this into skyrim's console
 player.placeatme 000FEA9B 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Forget about the gun and punch this into skyrim's console
> player.placeatme 000FEA9B
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Which one is that? I'm at work, so no Skyrim.

I've fought the biggest, baddest and meanest mobs solo and I've yet to encounter a mob which ACTUALLY gives a challenge. It might be because I load up on so many potions at a time to care much...


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I've fought the biggest, baddest and meanest mobs solo and I've yet to encounter a mob which ACTUALLY gives a challenge. It might be because I load up on so many potions at a time to care much...

Click to collapse



I fight real people mobs; they tend to be more responsive to someone running at them with a sword and crossbow. That and they whine a lot when you hit them with a "fire spell": something about napalm and melting skin, not really sure what they're saying since its intermittent with cries of immolation.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 22, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> I fight real people mobs; they tend to be more responsive to someone running at them with a sword and crossbow. That and they whine a lot when you hit them with a "fire spell": something about napalm and melting skin, not really sure what they're saying since its intermittent with cries of immolation.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Oh... stick and stones might break their bones, but cutting jibes crush their cojones. IRL, I prefer more... cerebral attacks.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Which one is that? I'm at work, so no Skyrim.
> 
> I've fought the biggest, baddest and meanest mobs solo and I've yet to encounter a mob which ACTUALLY gives a challenge. It might be because I load up on so many potions at a time to care much...

Click to collapse



Hehe, it's the dragon 
Also goodnight
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 22, 2011)

Psh. Fight:
1. Krosis
2. Ancient dragons
3. Draugr deathlords
4. Dragon priests


----------



## husam666 (Nov 22, 2011)

morning people


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

Stomach feels sick. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 22, 2011)

hi guys, just installed skyrim on my old laptop with looser specs:

Intel Celeron U4100 2*1.3GHz
Mobile Intel 4 Series Express Chipset
2GB RAM

and it is playable, lags but not heavy. IT IS AWESOME!

Ran MW3 also, it runs smooth at medium-to-high settings

also good night


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> hi guys, just installed skyrim on my old laptop with looser specs:
> 
> Intel Celeron U4100 2*1.3GHz
> Mobile Intel 4 Series Express Chipset
> ...

Click to collapse



That's hilarious dude.  I think you should take care of that laptop because it's able to push it to the limit....a true trooper. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's hilarious dude.  I think you should take care of that laptop because it's able to push it to the limit....a true trooper.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



it's the G.I. Joe of the Laptop world  actually i ran many heavy PC Games on that laptop for 2 years, and it's still surviving until now. I guess it can stand many heavy games until Q4-2012

Trying those Battlefield 3, make it look awesome in a screenshot


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> it's the G.I. Joe of the Laptop world  actually i ran many heavy PC Games on that laptop for 2 years, and it's still surviving until now. I guess it can stand many heavy games until Q4-2012
> 
> Trying those Battlefield 3, make it look awesome in a screenshot

Click to collapse



I need a new gpu on my desktop  It's not able to run graphic heavy games.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I need a new gpu on my desktop  It's not able to run graphic heavy games.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



can't you lower it down? anyway get a GTX graphics card. it doesn't overheat (like AMD)

MW3 runs smooth while MW2 (with same settings) lags like sh*t


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 22, 2011)

Morning my Mafia familia 
It's freaken cold!!!
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Morning my Mafia familia
> It's freaken cold!!!

Click to collapse



OH CANADA!!

Time for you to head to warmer places.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> OH CANADA!!
> 
> Time for you to head to warmer places.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Psh it's cold here too! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Psh it's cold here too!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



-10?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 22, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> OH CANADA!!
> 
> Time for you to head to warmer places.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



In March I head to Peru for 1 1/2 months

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> -10?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



-2.2 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> -2.2
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Holyhell, I just set up my titanium backup to sync to dropbox and its taking forever on wi-fi

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Holyhell, I just set up my titanium backup to sync to dropbox and its taking forever on wi-fi
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



I would never sync my stuff through the cloud. Except my stolen music. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 22, 2011)

It's really cold here too:

Currently: 72F (22C)

Today's High: 81F (27C)



~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> It's really cold here too:
> 
> Currently: 72F (22C)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



...I don't like you. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I would never sync my stuff through the cloud. Except my stolen music.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Why not?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 22, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> It's really cold here too:
> 
> Currently: 72F (22C)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



-_-

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> -_-

Click to collapse





I_am_Error said:


> ...I don't like you.

Click to collapse



I live in Florida so you Northerners would feel right at home down here with the rest of the snowbirds. 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> I live in Florida so you Northerners would feel right at home down here with the rest of the snowbirds.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



I miss Florida. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Why not?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Error, y u no answer me?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Error, y u no answer me?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



I didn't see...and because I don't trust people. I prefer my privacy. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I miss Florida.

Click to collapse



Come back Error, come back to the warmth.

Lulz, no homo.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I didn't see...and because I don't trust people. I prefer my privacy.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Meh, people's can steal my apps if they want. But it's not like it the public folder....

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 22, 2011)

sup guys


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sup guys

Click to collapse



Workcold
How bout you?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Workcold
> How bout you?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



school, cold (not so much but still cold) , internet


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> school, cold (not so much but still cold) , internet

Click to collapse



Dah webz?! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Dah webz?!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



yeah 

i started to hate the internet, it wastes a lot of time..


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah
> 
> i started to hate the internet, it wastes a lot of time..

Click to collapse



Then why go to college for IT?  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Then why go to college for IT?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Because I like programming 
and because it's what the market wants, and because it's what I am good at, and because I want to pass subjects with good marks and least amount of studying


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 22, 2011)

'Afternoon


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 22, 2011)

SiL3nTKiLL said:


> cool rom...ill test it out soon

Click to collapse



Hmmm, broken quote button is broken. This was hus's response to me, but xda pulled this out of it's ass instead

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hmmm, broken quote button is broken. This was hus's response to me, but xda pulled this out of it's ass instead
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



That was menna be hus? huh


----------



## T.C.P (Nov 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's awesome! How did that go?  Do we do something awesome as well?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Actually no. You were just driving "u suck at driving according to my dream" and husam was using guitar and husam nd u were high. I think i had a homo dream  ????

Sent from my Sgs II


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 22, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Actually no. You were just driving "u suck at driving according to my dream" and husam was using guitar and husam nd u were high. I think i had a homo dream  ????
> 
> Sent from my Sgs II

Click to collapse



Hmm, looks like too much drugs affect your dreams 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Nov 22, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Actually no. You were just driving "u suck at driving according to my dream" and husam was using guitar and husam nd u were high. I think i had a homo dream  ????
> 
> Sent from my Sgs II

Click to collapse



you should've let me drive 

hey max @dd lol


----------



## husam666 (Nov 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Husam, did you get your driver's license?
> 
> Also, I'm so sick of intolerance.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



not yet


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Psh. Fight:
> 1. Krosis
> 2. Ancient dragons
> 3. Draugr deathlords
> 4. Dragon priests

Click to collapse



Eek. Haven't run into them yet:

Today I've only fought:

1. Local Law Enforcement
2. SWAT Teams
3. National Guard Troops
4. BATFE Tanks

Still running though. I hit a group with an AOE spell known as "Molotov Cocktail" and that kind of stirred up a hornets nest.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## trell959 (Nov 22, 2011)

What a up guys? 

Sent from Ice Cream Sandwich! You jelly?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 22, 2011)

And this... this is how Canadians get things done






YouTube embed fail 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAjhG09X9YA

---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------

Oh, thanks MTM


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> And this... this is how Canadians get things done
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






LOL, those guys are so crazy  

Can u say heart attack?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL, those guys are so crazy
> 
> Can u say heart attack?

Click to collapse



Have you seen any of their videos before? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Have you seen any of their videos before?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



ya i have 

one thing i really liked and thought i would actually it was the fast food sushi 

Those actually looked good


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya i have
> 
> one thing i really liked and thought i would actually it was the fast food sushi
> 
> Those actually looked good

Click to collapse



Pfftt, everything looks good except the squid one.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Pfftt, everything looks good except the squid one.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Looks horrible  But awesome  Mainly awesome


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Looks horrible  But awesome  Mainly awesome

Click to collapse



Extremely awesome some day I really want to go drinking with those guys

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 22, 2011)

What the...?  Ouch!

Wonder if he couldstill do the wiggle


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> THIS!!!

Click to collapse



Holy %*#!

the F***!!!!!


HOW????????????


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 22, 2011)

Just realised how much I actually talk to myself

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 22, 2011)

Ouch! I'm afraid for my future kids now  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 22, 2011)

...I killed it.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> ...I killed it.
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Your future kids? You should be afraid of the kids now that are under the age of 17. MOST of the kids now a days are friggin stupid as bricks. I am saddened by the amount of stupidity that parents allow their children to have. I'm going to be like a strict Asian parent...always expect more from them and don't expect less. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Your future kids? You should be afraid of the kids now that are under the age of 17. MOST of the kids now a days are friggin stupid as bricks. I am saddened by the amount of stupidity that parents allow their children to have. I'm going to be like a strict Asian parent...always expect more from them and don't expect less.

Click to collapse



Nah, I got better things to do than raise kids. That's what tv and video games are for, aren't they?


Ummmmmmmm................I think my eyes just melted out of my head. :9

~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Nah, I got better things to do than raise kids. That's what tv and video games are for, aren't they?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, unfortunately I think this time that's the problem.  It's okay once they turn like 15 but if they're dumb as bricks before that then I wouldn't let them play any games.

@M_T_M don't you know? That's how the world is going to end. When President Beiber presses the "destroy the Earth" button that he himself demanded be put into place. Yet he can't read so he thought it was the button for his slaveBot to change his depends and make him dinner.

Also, yeah...wtf is up with that picture?! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 22, 2011)

Having holes in teh bottom of shoes is no fun in this weather. Stupid downpours 

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I will be long gone by then Dominico...trust me..I will make sure I'm loooooooooong gone before I witness that catastrophic event

Click to collapse



Make sure you take a few of the mindless ones with you.  Be remembered as the jalapeno eradicator! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 22, 2011)

good night awesome people


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good night awesome people

Click to collapse



Night man.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

Mods stop killing my thread! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## TheRomMistress (Nov 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Mods stop killing my thread!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



No.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> No.

Click to collapse



Bad mod.  Don't make me go get Sakai.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Not you, TRIM.  For you I'll go get President Beiber 






-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Not you, TRIM.  For you I'll go get President Beiber

Click to collapse



Lulz.






~Jasecloud4


----------



## TheRomMistress (Nov 22, 2011)

No bad mood. Just got back from 4 days off work...very nice...can not motivate myself to work now tho.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 22, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> No bad mood. Just got back from 4 days off work...very nice...can not motivate myself to work now tho.

Click to collapse



Well sky will definitely have to show up then

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well sky will definitely have to show up then
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Motivate her to get into her mod mood? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, just realised I have had this phone one year and two days belated happy birthday to my phone!

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, just realised I have had this phone one year and two days belated happy birthday to my phone!
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



My phones birthday is October 12 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> My phones birthday is October 12
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Think it will make it to 1 year? 
ijks.xD
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Think it will make it to 1 year?
> ijks.xD
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Honestly...that's a good question. More than likely I'll keep ahold of this one for awhile. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 22, 2011)

I wish phones were as easy to upgrade as computers

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 22, 2011)

yeah, just swap the screen, oh its a lil slow, pop in a new CPU and gpu, would be sweet

Anyway night guys 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> yeah, just swap the screen, oh its a lil slow, pop in a new CPU and gpu, would be sweet
> 
> Anyway night guys
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



EXACTLY! Night man.

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> yeah, just swap the screen, oh its a lil slow, pop in a new CPU and gpu, would be sweet
> 
> Anyway night guys
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Night Max
@error, yeah, I have to admit, the sgs2 is a amazing phone. 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 23, 2011)

dude, had to reformat my damn sd card again!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> dude, had to reformat my damn sd card again!

Click to collapse



Have to do that often?


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Have to do that often?

Click to collapse



2 times since i got this new 16 gb. glad i have backups


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> 2 times since i got this new 16 gb. glad i have backups

Click to collapse



I really should backup, but im to lazy...


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 23, 2011)

1 hour of restore remaning, woohoo -_-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I have taken a pain killer and slept for 8 hours and still have a f##king headache!!!! Wtf! Ahhhhhh!!!

Click to collapse



stress? 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 23, 2011)

trell959 said:


> stress?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Or a tumor? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I have taken a pain killer and slept for 8 hours and still have a f##king headache!!!! Wtf! Ahhhhhh!!!

Click to collapse



you need sleep 

good morning


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 23, 2011)

Anyone else's xda premium app not showing participated topics?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Anyone else's xda premium app not showing participated topics?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



My NORMAL xda app shows participated topics 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Anyone else's xda premium app not showing participated topics?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'

Click to collapse



Mine does

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 23, 2011)

Guys, guys, hello.  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> My NORMAL xda app shows participated topics
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Well la de da for you
Morning
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 23, 2011)

Well fack, even the regular app doesn't

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well la de da for you
> Morning
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



La de dah for me indeed.  Don't be hatin'. I'll try the pro app again later, but as far as I'm concerned it's really buggy right now. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well la de da for you
> Morning
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



afternoon


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey guys, what do ya' think?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1236


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> La de dah for me indeed.  Don't be hatin'. I'll try the pro app again later, but as far as I'm concerned it's really buggy right now.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



A little buggy, but I choose speed over stability
@hus, afternoon
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 23, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> Hey guys, what do ya' think?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1236

Click to collapse



I think it brought me to android Q&A section... what else am I supposed to think?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 23, 2011)

So........anyone else laughing at the people who preordered the Galaxy Nexus?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## trell959 (Nov 23, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> So........anyone else laughing at the people who preordered the Galaxy Nexus?
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Why??? 

Good morning everybody else 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 23, 2011)

forget about android. Mango seems better


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 23, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> forget about android. Mango seems better

Click to collapse









@Milad, I know! I want it too! It's horrible how much I want it. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> ROFLMFAO!
> 
> I know! I want it so bad I might do what Cartman did in South Park 'Go God, go!' Episode!

Click to collapse



You mean the episode where he waited in the time machine for the wii? I'm not gonna lie, I haven't watched South Park for a year 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, he froze himself in ice to wait for when Wii comes out. That episode is for like 2006 or something?
> 
> You haven't watch season 15? Well, it was pretty much sh!t anyway.

Click to collapse



Yeah I know the episode was old when I was still watching South Park  Yeah, no. I didn't see 15. I think. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 23, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Good morning Mafia!!
> I is happy today!!!!
> 
> Is my 20th wedding anniversary

Click to collapse



How awesome man! Congrats!  Marriage is such a wonderful thing. Give your misses my congratulations as well.  Cheers for many more anniversaries to follow. Funny enough, it's my anniversary today too  Not marriage but still holds importance to me.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 23, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Thanks Naner.....no easy feat but a happy one
> I will let my wife know about your message...she knows of you
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



She knows of me?  Has she trolled xda using your account?! 

Also, translation please?! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 23, 2011)

Answer my question! Dx

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah but Google translate knows! Also I know yours! Gracias! Right?

Click to collapse



That's super easy to say though. Don't even 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I repeat, Google translate! Repeat, Google translate! Google translate! GOOGLE TRANSLATE!

Click to collapse



Not you! M_T_M! Dunce  I wanted to know how his misses was cognizant of my existence! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> He is kinda like mossad... so secretive, and knows everything. No one even knows his real name...

Click to collapse



Well, that's the beauty of the webz. 






-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 23, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Why???
> 
> Good morning everybody else
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



RF shielding issues. Go near a radio transmitter of any kind, and your volume automatically adjusts itself...lolol

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I f##king hate HTC Desire.

Click to collapse



Cool? 


Anyway:

Milad i beat book 3 level 1-3 s rank  and the first knightmare level s rank


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Whaaaa?
> 
> Anyway, I flashed Sensation XL on this crap, it's kinda slow and crappy, BUT!! ZOMG BEATS AUDIO! It makes the crappy HTC headphones sound like heaven!!!

Click to collapse



Use something non sense having and maybe youd enjoy teh phone

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 23, 2011)

And DSP manager, 'Tis awesome


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 23, 2011)

The eye of Sauron is watching you.



~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Nov 23, 2011)

hello, I just spent 5 hours playing deus ex without noticing


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 23, 2011)

Heeeeyyy hus 

Also


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah I've tried all the ROMs on this none of 'em made me enjoy it. It's time to move on.

Click to collapse



To dual core right? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> To dual core right?

Click to collapse



HELL NO!

Hex Core FTW!!!

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 23, 2011)

Yayyy, my participated threads section is working again. I now feel back in the loop

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 23, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> HELL NO!
> 
> Hex Core FTW!!!
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse




Nonacore ftw 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## trell959 (Nov 23, 2011)

What's up guys loving ice cream sandwich right now

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 23, 2011)

trell959 said:


> What's up guys loving ice cream sandwich right now
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm eating a chocolate bar right now way better than a ice cream sandwich on such a cold day

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 23, 2011)

hey guys!

sorry for my absence these days... been very busy... school, photography seminars and hospitals arent a good combo


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 23, 2011)

foreveralone.jpg


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> foreveralone.jpg

Click to collapse



Hey Dex 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 24, 2011)

Good evening ye old Mafia

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Good evening ye old Mafia
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I'm not old 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm not old
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



It's just a saying kid

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's just a saying kid
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I'm not a kid! Dx

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm not a kid! Dx
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



It's just jokes my man
So what's up? 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's just jokes my man
> So what's up?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I know. I'm just screwing with you man lol 

I'm doing work 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I know. I'm just screwing with you man lol
> 
> I'm doing work
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Nd here I thought I was messing with you.haha
Homework?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nd here I thought I was messing with you.haha
> Homework?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Reverse psychology! No, I have work I actually have to do 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Reverse psychology! No, I have work I actually have to do
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Wow, error is actually working
Write this down in the Mafia historybooks
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wow, error is actually working
> Write this down in the Mafia historybooks
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Psssh I always do work.  I just never announce it to the world! Gosh, like I need your recognition  lmao jk 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Psssh I always do work.  I just never announce it to the world! Gosh, like I need your recognition  lmao jk
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Bahahah, you know you feed off our attention and recognition. Like a troll

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Bahahah, you know you feed off our attention and recognition. Like a troll
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Like a troll that doesn't feed off of the attention and recognition of everyone else.  Or do I secretly crave the praise of my peers? 

How are you doing man? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Like a troll that doesn't feed off of the attention and recognition of everyone else.  Or do I secretly crave the praise of my peers?
> 
> How are you doing man?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



You do, lol, you just can't admit it
Nd I'm aight, was feeling down earlier(and craving booze ) but I started messing around with my phone nd tablet, plus talking to a ex, plus xdaing. Feeling much better.
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You do, lol, you just can't admit it
> Nd I'm aight, was feeling down earlier(and craving booze ) but I started messing around with my phone nd tablet, plus talking to a ex, plus xdaing. Feeling much better.
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



You getting drunk yet? I sure hope not  

Maybe....maybe I do. But if I did I would never admit it 

Y so down? Feeling sad because being home alone sucks?  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You getting drunk yet? I sure hope not
> 
> Maybe....maybe I do. But if I did I would never admit it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, staying sober a few more days and caffeine free to
Meh, life, work, relationships. It all just wears down on you...
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nope, staying sober a few more days and caffeine free to
> Meh, life, work, relationships. It all just wears down on you...
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Life is something that just wears you down  Depressing. But yes there are things that make us happy and because of this we decide the crap that we deal with is worth it.  What doesn't kill us only makes us more depressed lmao

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Life is something that just wears you down  Depressing. But yes there are things that make us happy and because of this we decide the crap that we deal with is worth it.  What doesn't kill us only makes us more depressed lmao
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Oh good Gawd!!!  where is the whisky...... my ex just said iPhone 4 was the best
Lmao. What you say is true. I just really need to get out of this job and get a move on with my life
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh good Gawd!!!  where is the whisky...... my ex just said iPhone 4 was the best
> Lmao. What you say is true. I just really need to get out of this job and get a move on with my life
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse









Someone needs to smack her with an Android phone, then smack her with an iPhone and be like "Can't you feel the lack of power in the iPhone when I'm smacking you with it?! Now feel the power in the Android phone!" 

What exactly do you want to do with your job? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Someone needs to smack her with an Android phone, then smack her with an iPhone and be like "Can't you feel the lack of power in the iPhone when I'm smacking you with it?! Now feel the power in the Android phone!"
> 
> What exactly do you want to do with your job?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Next September I'm hoping to take a heavy equipment operators course at a college nearby. If I can convince my grandparents to lend me the money 
Nd she went down the android road with me when I first got started with android, even got a sgs after an LG Eve. The sad part is this is her fourth ip4 she is using now....
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Next September I'm hoping to take a heavy equipment operators course at a college nearby. If I can convince my grandparents to lend me the money
> Nd she went down the android road with me when I first got started with android, even got a sgs after an LG Eve. The sad part is this is her fourth ip4 she is using now....
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Sounds exciting, good luck with that man.  She did...what...? Someone needs to smack her hard....just saying.  Fourth iPhone? How can you even waste such an absurd amount of money?! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 24, 2011)

View attachment 793149
This.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 793149
> This.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Lol nice background 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol nice background
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



View attachment 793167

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 24, 2011)

Studying project NOT working. Spending more time messing around... Fsk me.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Studying project NOT working. Spending more time messing around... Fsk me.

Click to collapse



Dude, me and you together.  Tv, y must you do this?! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Studying project NOT working. Spending more time messing around... Fsk me.

Click to collapse



morning all!
same story here sky... ive been on the run these days and so 0 time for h/w....

hows everyone doing?

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2011)

damn! late for school again ...c ya

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## alfredino85 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have love this thread..there's the best troll pictures! 

Sent from my Legend using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 24, 2011)

alfredino85 said:


> I have love this thread..there's the best troll pictures!
> 
> Sent from my Legend using XDA App

Click to collapse



Where do you see troll pictures?  There aren't like a whole crap load. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## alfredino85 (Nov 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> damn! late for school again ...c ya
> 
> $ sudo make me a sandwich

Click to collapse



 Can you make a porting for HTC legend? 

Sent from my Legend using XDA App 


Sent from my Legend using XDA App


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 24, 2011)

alfredino85 said:


> Can you make a porting for HTC legend?
> 
> Sent from my Legend using XDA App
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you came all the way down here just to say "can you make a porting to HTC Legend?"?.

The only ICS Port is available to the Nexus S. The hardware on the HTC Legend aren't strong enough to run ICS, it doesn't even meet the minimum requirements


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2011)

alfredino85 said:


> Can you make a porting for HTC legend?
> 
> Sent from my Legend using XDA App
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol xD no i cant... im not a developer.. i dont even have a legend
wait! dont tell me you thought i was running ICS on the kaiser 

lmao xD


$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> F**k this. I'm flashing Oxygen.

Click to collapse



See? Haha I'm right!  and I forgot to turn my alarm off on Thanksgiving :/

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That sucks.
> 
> Not Oxygen back to CM7. F##k HTC Sense. It's too heavy for my phone. And sucks. The UI is nice, I still say, but it sucks. HTC needs to redo the whole thing.
> 
> Oh and I'm not buying an HTC after this. SE or Samsung. Probably SE because they are cheaper.

Click to collapse



Sense is one of the best/worst manufacturer skins. On an old phone like yours, its horrid. But on bd's sensation, its fine. 

I wouldn't avoid HTC because of that. Just root and get rid of sense you silly goose. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2011)

haha... good luck milad! still on ord i see huh? 
i got over it... in fact i havent even rooted my galaxy mini 

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> haha... good luck milad! still on ord i see huh?
> i got over it... in fact i havent even rooted my galaxy mini
> 
> $ sudo make me a sandwich

Click to collapse



That's like an alcoholic going to an AA meeting and say "I've been a teetotaler all my life." Gives rise to several possibilities:

1. You're a dirty, dirty liar.
2. WTF are you doing here?
3. Seriously, you're a dirty dirty liar, so GTFO or STFU. 
4. Seriously, WTF are you doing here, you pretender?


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That's like an alcoholic going to an AA meeting and say "I've been a teetotaler all my life." Gives rise to several possibilities:
> 
> 1. You're a dirty, dirty liar.
> 2. WTF are you doing here?
> ...

Click to collapse



its true.... i dont have ord anymore  and i didnt do anything with that thing called "samsung galaxy mini" except than upgrading to the official 2.3.5 gingerbread... now that i know touchwiz better i can surely say IT SUCKS! and that i kinda miss sense, but its ok.... im really bored to root it and start flashing... what i cant stand is that this phone is like those dummies you see on the phone stores displays... cheap and light plastics that make you want to throw it 30 meters away.... i miss my desire (and that service center still hasnt replied  )

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> its true.... i dont have ord anymore  and i didnt do anything with that thing called "samsung galaxy mini" except than upgrading to the official 2.3.5 gingerbread... now that i know touchwiz better i can surely say IT SUCKS! and that i kinda miss sense, but its ok.... im really bored to root it and start flashing... what i cant stand is that this phone is like those dummies you see on the phone stores displays... cheap and light plastics that make you want to throw it 30 meters away.... i miss my desire (and that service center still hasnt replied  )
> 
> $ sudo make me a sandwich

Click to collapse



Still, you need to earn that geek badge, bro.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That sucks.
> 
> Not Oxygen back to CM7. F##k HTC Sense. It's too heavy for my phone. And sucks. The UI is nice, I still say, but it sucks. HTC needs to redo the whole thing.

Click to collapse



Eh, I have teh dual corez with Sense. Ish runs great. Then when I deSensifize it it's uber quik.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sounds exciting, good luck with that man.  She did...what...? Someone needs to smack her hard....just saying.  Fourth iPhone? How can you even waste such an absurd amount of money?!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Thanks dude. Nd oh ya... I forgot to meantion the g1 she had when I met her brand new, lasted a week. Also the blackberry bold after the Eve, lasted a month. It's brutal seeing all these phones go to waste.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> On Desire,  pure aosp is like f##ked slow, laggy, buggy, freezes a lot. Sense is all those, slower, buggier. Miui is faster, but buggier and has the tendency to brick the phone.

Click to collapse



Dual core calls to you Milad. For just a small peace of your soul you could have it...


~Jasecloud4


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Damn, I've damaged the damn thing. The battery cover won't fit like before. And the screen has more dust under it. Well, it's f##ked up software wise might as well have some physical damage too.
> 
> No thanks. I already has dual core. I jsut need a phone with a decent stable ROM to use. Don't need no heavy usage, just some normal thing, and Desire don't seem to be even capable of that.

Click to collapse



then check out the G1. seems to fulfill your needs of non-heavy usage


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That is even slower than Desire? What do you thing I am, retarded?
> 
> I forgot to add, a normal phone for non-heavy usage AND official ICS upgrade.

Click to collapse



how about the kaiser? it is rumored that a new dev is trying to port ics on it with success ... 

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> how about the kaiser? it is rumored that a new dev is trying to port ics on it with success ...
> 
> $ sudo make me a sandwich

Click to collapse



I'll take it! Quick! Ship me the kaiser and I'll promptly send you my SGS2 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'll take it! Quick! Ship me the kaiser and I'll promptly send you my SGS2
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse




now THATs a fair deal  will contact you via pm for further info.. (adress etc)

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That is even slower than Desire? What do you thing I am, retarded?
> 
> I forgot to add, a normal phone for non-heavy usage AND official ICS upgrade.

Click to collapse



What are the voltages you're running?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> now THATs a fair deal  will contact you via pm for further info.. (adress etc)
> 
> $ sudo make me a sandwich

Click to collapse



Okay!  Sounds good lol I'll make sure to get my phone packed up.  How is everyone? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Okay!  Sounds good lol I'll make sure to get my phone packed up.  How is everyone?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Morning err, check a page back. I responded to ya, cuz I fell asleep oh so early last night.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Okay!  Sounds good lol I'll make sure to get my phone packed up.  How is everyone?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



im fine  (after that deal )
lol i just got that wideangle lens  im in love 

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> im fine  (after that deal )
> lol i just got that wideangle lens  im in love
> 
> $ sudo make me a sandwich

Click to collapse



Pics with the lens or it didn't happen  

@DD Really? Someone needs to take away her phone privileges. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Pics with the lens or it didn't happen
> 
> @DD Really? Someone needs to take away her phone privileges.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



i will.. sometime later.. now ive got to run for an appointment... 

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Pics with the lens or it didn't happen
> 
> @DD Really? Someone needs to take away her phone privileges.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Haha, one of those people who wouldn't just diiee without there phone
You have the day off man?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Dunno, haven't touched them.... oh and it's oced to the max. Still laggy. Apart from the lag it's the damn bugs that make me mad!

Click to collapse








This is how I feel about your pain.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 24, 2011)

That your desire milad?





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, one of those people who wouldn't just diiee without there phone
> You have the day off man?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I would die without my phone  And yeah thankfully I have this entire week off  Woo7 woo7! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## RinZo (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone

Click to collapse



Rinzo! Happy Thanksgiving 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Dunno, haven't touched them.... oh and it's oced to the max. Still laggy. Apart from the lag it's the damn bugs that make me mad!

Click to collapse



don't oc to the Max. Some levels might not be stable. Leave it at stock speeds for today. Just today, and see if it works.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, by to max, I meant highest stable clock.

Click to collapse



Try it at stock speeds!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> K but that's not gonna fix the bugs is it?

Click to collapse



No. It could make it a bit more stable though.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What you think of Sony Ericsson Neo? It's cheap and good but I hate the design...

Click to collapse



Pretty neat. But you're right, that design is horrible. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving, Mafioso.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, Mafioso.

Click to collapse



Sakai!  Happy Thanksgiving 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, Mafioso.

Click to collapse



Thanks buddy! 

@milad, the way my phone is, its stable at any clock lower then 1.119 ghz. If I try 1.119 ghz I get the revolts you're talking about.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 24, 2011)

Sweet dude (And sorry for slow, G1 came )

Also Happy thanks giving Sakai


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet dude (And sorry for slow, G1 came )
> 
> Also Happy thanks giving Sakai

Click to collapse



Gonna put ics on it? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Gonna put ics on it?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



imma try once fixed


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Drunk Pilgrim Orgy with Indians Day.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 24, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Happy Orgy.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Fixed. That. For. Pocahontas.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 24, 2011)

So how's everybodys thanksgiving?

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2011)

trell959 said:


> So how's everybodys thanksgiving?
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's going great


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 24, 2011)

Phone backlight not working


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Phone backlight not working

Click to collapse



I find that the SGS2 backlighting doesn't really help. I always know when my phone rang;  if I didn't I usually can't be bothered to pick it up.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Phone backlight not working

Click to collapse



Not such a good deal afterall eh

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I would die without my phone  And yeah thankfully I have this entire week off  Woo7 woo7!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



A whole week off whatcha gunna do with all your spare time?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I find that the SGS2 backlighting doesn't really help. I always know when my phone rang;  if I didn't I usually can't be bothered to pick it up.

Click to collapse



G1 instead dude 


deliriousDroid said:


> Not such a good deal afterall eh
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Hmm, I _will_ fix it though


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> G1 instead dude
> 
> 
> Hmm, I _will_ fix it though

Click to collapse



Aiieee... What is this talk about dinosaurs?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Aiieee... What is this talk about dinosaurs?

Click to collapse



Lmao, A sexy dinosaur dude


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What do you guys think of xperia arc?

Click to collapse



nice but is it much improvment over your desire?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 24, 2011)

Very ncie then 

---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------

Look Mah Phone!


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy thanksgiving....

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Happy thanksgiving....
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Hey BD  Nice collection 

Look at my museum piece above


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Happy thanksgiving....
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Me jelly... How do you have so many? 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Me jelly... How do you have so many?
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



im jelly too... at least you have a decent phone... damn... 

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Me jelly too!
> I want a new phone.

Click to collapse



milad, ive seen many mods for tablets that enable phone functions. doesnt your have one?

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 24, 2011)

Too many phones....so little time.

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Too many phones....so little time.
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



For you maybe  For us, So little phones


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> For you maybe  For us, So little phones

Click to collapse



+65 lol

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> My tablet is wifi only so.... no.
> I have a cheap ass Nokia for calls... but texting on that is a pain... xperia arc seems decent for me, but I have rob a bank to buy one.

Click to collapse



why not a desire z then? 

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's old, no official ics update, I don't like it, want to try another brand.

Click to collapse



They have a good dev community 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## iynfynity (Nov 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's old, no official ics update, I don't like it, want to try another brand.

Click to collapse



Try an iPhone. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Too many phones....so little time.
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Iz taht a rezound????? 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Very ncie then
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------
> 
> Look Mah Phone!

Click to collapse




It finally lives?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Very ncie then
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------
> 
> Look Mah Phone!

Click to collapse




Looks sick, ima gunna have to bid on one or two now

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Looks sick, ima gunna have to bid on one or two now
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



2 or 3. Ill def buy one from you

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 24, 2011)

xD Cheers guys  Pure awesomness haha


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Not sure if troll, or iSheep.

Click to collapse



funny how your desire was the best device ever a few months ago, now it's a piece of sh!t


yello


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> funny how your desire was the best device ever a few months ago, now it's a piece of sh!t
> 
> 
> yello

Click to collapse



lol  

I still thinks it's good but he doesn't  


Also dude, Any idea when Dev will ship your phone?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol
> 
> I still thinks it's good but he doesn't
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



idk ask him


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> idk ask him

Click to collapse



Your phone dude  Maybe he got addicted to WP7?


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2011)

brrrr... guys im freezing on my rooftop brrr...

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Your phone dude  Maybe he got addicted to WP7?

Click to collapse



yeah, it looks like it, he's barely on-line now


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's good but the ROMs are bad. All good devs are gone, so, that's why.

Click to collapse



Two minutes... two minutes and BD comes in and shows off her phones...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> brrrr... guys im freezing on my rooftop brrr...
> 
> $ sudo make me a sandwich

Click to collapse



lol, Unlucky, But why?  Looking through the neighbours window?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's good but the ROMs are bad. All good devs are gone, so, that's why.

Click to collapse



Use an old ROM developed by the good devs


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, it looks like it, he's barely on-line now

Click to collapse



Sooo knew it


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol, Unlucky, But why?  Looking through the neighbours window?

Click to collapse



no... trying to shoot a startrail... AND i just quit... its too cold outside



$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> no... trying to shoot a startrail... AND i just quit... its too cold outside
> 
> 
> 
> $ sudo make me a sandwich

Click to collapse





"Startrail " eh?  On the roof with  a camera, even more suspicious , 

Jk, Ahh fair enough dude xD  Coat, How cold's it there?


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> "Startrail " eh?  On the roof with  a camera, even more suspicious ,
> 
> Jk, Ahh fair enough dude xD  Coat, How cold's it there?

Click to collapse



my alcohol thermometer shows 10C but i didnt wait for it to drop under that.. i went inside xD but its really humid, so it feels like 5-6C


$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> my alcohol thermometer shows 10C but i didnt wait for it to drop under that.. i went inside xD but its really humid, so it feels like 5-6C
> 
> 
> $ sudo make me a sandwich

Click to collapse



Ah xD fair enough dude






Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 24, 2011)

View attachment 794032
For today 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice Was it all orange before? 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Iz taht a rezound?????
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Yesssssssssssssssss

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yesssssssssssssssss
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



You let me "borrow "

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Two minutes... two minutes and BD comes in and shows off her phones...

Click to collapse



Sorry, I haz Thanksgiving cooking (and cleanup  ) to do...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2011)

max! take a look at this http://www.xda-developers.com/android/the-first-android-ever-the-htc-g1-gets-ics-port/


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You let me "borrow "
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Not mine. (not yet anyway....) 
(everyone say Hi Dad! )

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> max! take a look at this http://www.xda-developers.com/android/the-first-android-ever-the-htc-g1-gets-ics-port/

Click to collapse



I saw that on G+ 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 24, 2011)

Boss like saw that earlier in G1 section want sense though 


dexter93 said:


> max! take a look at this http://www.xda-developers.com/android/the-first-android-ever-the-htc-g1-gets-ics-port/

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Boss like saw that earlier in G1 section want sense though
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sense 3.5 huh?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 24, 2011)

Only 2.1 but should be awesome on it


dexter93 said:


> sense 3.5 huh?

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 24, 2011)

Fast dl speeds are fast on the Vivid 





It's not Verizon's LTE....(Ill test those next)
Sent from my HTC PH39100 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 24, 2011)

Rezound
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey Mafia. I have a headache 
But picked up some superglue today, so am gunna fix the Eve tonight
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey Mafia. I have a headache
> But picked up some superglue today, so am gunna fix the Eve tonight
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Fix the what??

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Fix the what??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



My old LG Eve. Tore it apart about 2 months ago, the ribbon cable came in last week and now it's time to try to fix it... 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 25, 2011)

That's cool. Good luck in fixing it...

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 25, 2011)

I guess everyone is busy.   
Dead thread is dead, sad pipsqueak is sad...

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 25, 2011)

I was having supper it was soo goood.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 25, 2011)

And thanks

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 25, 2011)

Holy f#ck this soldering job is insanely difficult

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I guess everyone is busy.
> Dead thread is dead, sad pipsqueak is sad...
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Haaiiii

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 25, 2011)

Sigh I fail. Screen doesn't work, and I can hear it continuesly rebooting

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sigh I fail. Screen doesn't work, and I can hear it continuesly rebooting
> 
> Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'

Click to collapse



Boo

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Boo
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Wow, I didn't know screens could overheat.hmmm?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wow, I didn't know screens could overheat.hmmm?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Overheated screen? What are you using that has such bad hardware? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Overheated screen? What are you using that has such bad hardware?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



lg eve
 Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Overheated screen? What are you using that has such bad hardware?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



It's my old LG Eve man. I put the new ribbon cable in it and re-asembled it. But now the screen doesn't work/overheats, and it's loop rebooting. Guess I will tear it down tomorrow night and try again

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 25, 2011)

Yay! The thread LIVES!

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's my old LG Eve man. I put the new ribbon cable in it and re-asembled it. But now the screen doesn't work/overheats, and it's loop rebooting. Guess I will tear it down tomorrow night and try again
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



LG, boo.  Dude Thanksgiving was awesome!  How was everyone else's? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 25, 2011)

View attachment 794248
Whore laptop is a whore

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 794248
> Whore laptop is a whore
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Ummmm.....okay?


Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummmm.....okay?
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA App

Click to collapse



+1

How is it a whore? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> LG, boo.  Dude Thanksgiving was awesome!  How was everyone else's?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Me no have Thanksgiving
Nd yes, I know LG blows chunks. But when I bought it I was a n00b to the smartphone world
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Me no have Thanksgiving
> Nd yes, I know LG blows chunks. But when I bought it I was a n00b to the smartphone world
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Why didn't you have one?! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why didn't you have one?!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Cuz ours is in October

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Cuz ours is in October
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Friggin Canadians.  lol jk

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 25, 2011)

My Thanksgiving was split between cooking, cleaning up  , and playing with phones.... Lots of phones...  ....oh yeah, and I ate too much 
Edit: I give it an 8 out of 10 (mostly cuz I <3 phones)
Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> +1
> 
> How is it a whore?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



You see all the cords? I have my USB cable, charging cable, wireless USB mouse cable, and SD card reader in it. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 25, 2011)

Maybe I should have Thanksgiving now too. In your guys's respect 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> My Thanksgiving was split between cooking, cleaning up  , and playing with phones.... Lots of phones...  ....oh yeah, and I ate too much
> Edit: I give it an 8 out of 10 (mostly cuz I <3 phones)
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Whose Verizon phones were those? Your fathers? And which phones were they? 

@Watt, no...she just loves to share the love. Enough ports. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Maybe I should have Thanksgiving now too. In your guys's respect
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeah! Get fat! Eat food! XD

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Whose Verizon phones were those? Your fathers? And which phones were they?
> 
> @Watt, no...she just loves to share the love. Enough ports.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Lulz

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Whose Verizon phones were those? Your fathers? And which phones were they?
> 
> @Watt, no...she just loves to share the love. Enough ports.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Well, just the Rezound, but I haz a Vivid here to.....(yeah, my Dad haz it)

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well, just the Rezound, but I haz a Vivid here to.....(yeah, my Dad haz it)
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Sounds like a fun day  Were they enjoyable to be around? Lol

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yeah! Get fat! Eat food! XD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



To tired to make food

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> To tired to make food
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Me too but I just remain awake! Dx

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 25, 2011)

Hmmm... Time for lunchies...


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Me too but I just remain awake! Dx
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



i boot alpha ics build nao


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> i boot alpha ics build nao

Click to collapse



Let me know how that is.  Also, pics! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Let me know how that is.  Also, pics!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



it wont recgonize sd


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> it wont recgonize sd

Click to collapse



...bah humbug. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sounds like a fun day  Were they enjoyable to be around? Lol
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



The phones? Yes. Everything/everyone else? That's debatable ....


Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The phones? Yes. Everything/everyone else? That's debatable ....
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA App

Click to collapse



Lmao! I can understand wholly. I don't like large groups of people, I get claustrophobic.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> ...bah humbug.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



trying to use the online market (none in the rom, god knows why)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> trying to use the online market (none in the rom, god knows why)

Click to collapse



It's based off of aosp so it's not likely a market would be there. Kinda like cm7. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It's based off of aosp so it's not likely a market would be there. Kinda like cm7.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



found a flashable gapps pack


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> found a flashable gapps pack

Click to collapse



See? Exactly like cm7 xD

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> See? Exactly like cm7 xD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



ik. i had to dig


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> ik. i had to dig

Click to collapse



It's necessary sometimes. But hell, it'll be cool to see. Do you like it? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It's necessary sometimes. But hell, it'll be cool to see. Do you like it?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



no hw accell, no sd, no bt, but for highly alpha it flies. i will probably stick with gb, not too happe about the whole revamped ui. :/ google did not do good on this one. oh. and random reboots, but its alpha


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 25, 2011)

'Morning and lmao, the guys who's G1 this was had an alarm at half 7 saying wake up bi*** i loled


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I am disassembling my phone.

Click to collapse



Good luck. You might not need it, but you'd be dumb not to want it.


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 25, 2011)

Nothing to it then


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

afternoon people

@sakai, you owe us a video


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Afternoon guys 

guess who didnt hear the alarm clock and woke up at 1 pm 

also ord kicked in and i rooted the phone xD i am trying to find a rom that boots and has wifi with no luck..


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Morning and lmao, the guys who's G1 this was had an alarm at half 7 saying wake up bi*** i loled

Click to collapse



Bahahaha XD

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 25, 2011)

Anyone here?.... anyone here........ anyone here

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Anyone here?.... anyone here........ anyone here
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Maybe me


----------



## trell959 (Nov 25, 2011)

What's up

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Maybe me

Click to collapse



Maybe not
@trel, what's wrong?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

trell959 said:


> What's up
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



what's wrong?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm lurking like a lurker, waiting for the moment to pounce on an unsuspecting soul......................................................................................

~Jasecloud4


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm here....
And i has 2.3.7 cm7.1 


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> afternoon people
> 
> @sakai, you owe us a video

Click to collapse



OF what, may I ask? Memory filled with ACCA stuff.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> OF what, may I ask? Memory filled with ACCA stuff.

Click to collapse



Of you saying "I'm back" with a I forgot which country accent


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Of you saying "I'm back" with a I forgot which country accent

Click to collapse



But I'm back yet. I'm still in studying sabbatical.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> But I'm back yet. I'm still in studying sabbatical.

Click to collapse



So are you going to say it when you're done?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> So are you going to say it when you're done?

Click to collapse



Say what? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Say what?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



read 2 posts above 

what's up error?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> read 2 posts above
> 
> what's up error?

Click to collapse



How does he take a picture of that?  

Not much man. Tired, cold, poor haha The usual. How are you? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> How does he take a picture of that?
> 
> Not much man. Tired, cold, poor haha The usual. How are you?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



a video -__-

the usual, bored, bored, bored, sleepy.


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 25, 2011)

View attachment 794742

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> a video -__-
> 
> the usual, bored, bored, bored, sleepy.

Click to collapse



Oh! Yeah I'd like to see that too lol

Yeah I did Milad.

Watt, it finally recognized your sd card? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

And he is going to take yours 

hey mil


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 25, 2011)

what's up guys?
no school today for me..you see I didn't hear the alarm clock 

also I've been playing with google's voice recognition. I don't know how I made it but it can understand me. All this was typed using it...xD


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Oh! Yeah I'd like to see that too lol
> 
> Yeah I did Milad.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There was an updated build at 330 am. First mafia member on ics!!!!!1!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> what's up guys?
> no school today for me..you see I didn't hear the alarm clock

Click to collapse



Riiigght, you totally heard it. Or just didn't set it 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> There was an updated build at 330 am. First mafia member on ics!!!!!1!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Wasn't Milad on ics too? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Riiigght, you totally heard it. Or just didn't set it
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



to be honest I did but when I tried to get up from bed I fell asleep again and woke up again after 5 hours.



 I love the voice recognition. it's so easy


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> what's up guys?
> no school today for me..you see I didn't hear the alarm clock
> 
> also I've been playing with google's voice recognition. I don't know how I made it but it can understand me. All this was typed using it...xD

Click to collapse



hey


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey

Click to collapse



Lol you has no smartphone 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey

Click to collapse



what's wrong buddy?

¡Watchout!! I'm using Swype and voice recognition ! ¡


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dev, can I be the ice cream sandwich burgler?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Dev, can I be the ice cream sandwich burgler?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



You can be whatever you want to be when you grow up Cam....why? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You can be whatever you want to be when you grow up Cam....why?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I believe he's talking about his mafia title


¡Watchout!! I'm using Swype and voice recognition ! ¡


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You can be whatever you want to be when you grow up Cam....why?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



No, in the mafia thread

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You can be whatever you want to be when you grow up Cam....why?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



 funny man is funny.
I'm still disappointed my phone didn't work last night. I was so proud of myself for actually remembering how it went together, 3 months after the teardown
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> No, in the mafia thread
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Ohhhhhhhh, I'll consider it. What do I get out of this? If you change your position I lose our mechanic, and gain some desserts.... 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Ohhhhhhhh, I'll consider it. What do I get out of this? If you change your position I lose our mechanic, and gain some desserts....
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



go for it dev ! We like desserts 


¡Watchout!! I'm using Swype and voice recognition ! ¡


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi  I <3 fridays

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> go for it dev ! We like desserts
> 
> 
> ¡Watchout!! I'm using Swype and voice recognition ! ¡

Click to collapse



But....but....

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> what's wrong buddy?
> 
> ¡Watchout!! I'm using Swype and voice recognition ! ¡

Click to collapse



you are using voice recognition (forever alone) 

oh and btw error, when are you going to ship the phone?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you are using voice recognition (forever alone)
> 
> oh and btw error, when are you going to ship the phone?

Click to collapse



When Dave gives me the rest of the money for shipping. Plus, I still haven't gotten the accessories yet.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Ohhhhhhhh, I'll consider it. What do I get out of this? If you change your position I lose our mechanic, and gain some desserts....
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Only for today?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Only for today?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Tomorrow. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh hia





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh hia
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you like mai ics?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> When Dave gives me the rest of the money for shipping. Plus, I still haven't gotten the accessories yet.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Ah, fair enough

Btw, rumour says that you are not shipping it because you fell in love with WP7


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh yes. Once I'm done with studying, I promise a video of me saying "I'm back" with various accents, least of them Austrian.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Oh yes. Once I'm done with studying, I promise a video of me saying "I'm back" with various accents, least of them Austrian.

Click to collapse



cool dude


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Ah, fair enough
> 
> Btw, rumour says that you are not shipping it because you fell in love with WP7

Click to collapse



Rumor is horribly wrong.  I couldn't fall in love with crappy little squares.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 25, 2011)

I like dude wanna try an ics rom but lazy


watt9493 said:


> you like mai ics?

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> There was an updated build at 330 am. First mafia member on ics!!!!!1!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Hmm, I seem to recall Eric had it first

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hmm, I seem to recall Eric had it first
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Proof?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hmm, I seem to recall Eric had it first
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Eric had no visual proof.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Rumor is horribly wrong.  I couldn't fall in love with crappy little squares.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



lol, but they look good


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 25, 2011)

Eric posted a photo





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, but they look good

Click to collapse



Um, no, no they don't.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Um, no, no they don't.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



whatever


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Eric posted a photo
> 
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



He didn't post hard proof. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> whatever

Click to collapse



This is just my opinion.  don't mind me.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> This is just my opinion.  don't mind me.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Yeah I know, everyone has their opinion


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 25, 2011)

Ah okay dude


I_am_Error said:


> He didn't post hard proof.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 25, 2011)

:ddddddddddd


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 25, 2011)

Tore apart the Eve and put it back together again in 20mins. Time to see if it works...

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 25, 2011)

And within a few mins the screen was to hot to touch, and still not working I'm at a loss about what to do now

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> And within a few mins the screen was to hot to touch, and still not working I'm at a loss about what to do now
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



You'd have to get a new screen? A not so cheap one? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Tore apart the Eve and put it back together again in 20mins. Time to see if it works...
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I can do my touch pro 2 blind folded in less time


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 25, 2011)

i eant a viewsonic gtab


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I can do my touch pro 2 blind folded in less time

Click to collapse



Too bad it's broken. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Too bad it's broken.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



see that's the point, I don't have to be careful when It's broken


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I can do my touch pro 2 blind folded in less time

Click to collapse



Video or it didnt happen


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You'd have to get a new screen? A not so cheap one?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Meh, don't know if it's worth it. Will check the prices later I guess.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 25, 2011)

Just safed David Cameron, ( Prime minister) lmao  





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## RinZo (Nov 25, 2011)

hey guys!  Just trying to get my ten posts!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 25, 2011)

Good luck  Lmao 


RinZo said:


> hey guys!  Just trying to get my ten posts!

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Video or it didnt happen

Click to collapse



uh umm *runs away*


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 25, 2011)

just found out about an awesome photo contest... thee prize is a galaxy nexus 
i need to shoot photoz now


----------



## negrobembon (Nov 25, 2011)

Random add

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> just found out about an awesome photo contest... thee prize is a galaxy nexus
> i need to shoot photoz now

Click to collapse



What photo contest? Hmmmmmmmmmmm????????? 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 25, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> What photo contest? Hmmmmmmmmmmm?????????
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



He doesn't want to tell us... cuz he knows we will beat him

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> He doesn't want to tell us... cuz he knows we will beat him

Click to collapse



LULZ.

It's prolly the Google Twitter contest...they're actually giving away 10(!) Galaxy Nexus(s?). It's gonna be EPICZ!!!

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.neowin.net/news/google-giving-away-galaxy-nexus-phones-on-twitter

Googled like a boss


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 25, 2011)

Bump  Hahahahahahaha 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 25, 2011)

Hiiiiiiii  Also
noone see this? Or noone care? 



> Just safed David Cameron, ( Prime minister) lmao

Click to collapse


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hiiiiiiii  Also
> noone see this? Or noone care?

Click to collapse



No ok've cares,I believe  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hiiiiiiii  Also
> noone see this? Or noone care?

Click to collapse



You saved him? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> No ok've cares,I believe
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Awh  Fair enough  


I_am_Error said:


> You saved him?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Brofist is the only other way I can put it


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 25, 2011)

Good night guys too much vodka and IM tired

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Good night guys too much vodka and IM tired
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



So soon? 

'Night dude


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awh  Fair enough
> 
> 
> Brofist is the only other way I can put it

Click to collapse



You brofisted the prime minister?  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 25, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You brofisted the prime minister?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Yes dude hahah  xD


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 25, 2011)

beneee said:


> Hi!
> 
> Whats up?

Click to collapse



Ummm...hi. Are you a new Mafia recruit?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh Hia newbie 

Nothing dude  Looking on memebase:b

You?

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> Really?????!!! I'd bro fist him too! In the face.

Click to collapse



Hahahah  But yeah really xD


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes dude hahah  xD

Click to collapse



No ****? Pics or that didn't happen.  jk lol

~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes dude hahah  xD

Click to collapse



that's cool


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 25, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Not ****? Pics or that didn't happen.  jk lol
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



There is a video somewhere 

But I has proof I atleast saw him


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> There is a video somewhere
> 
> But I has proof I atleast saw him

Click to collapse



Lulz. 

And uh. I need ten posts anyone want to play with me?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hmmm, where did you meet him!?

Click to collapse



turned on xmas lights 


Saw him 'round the back as he went into his Jag in a convey lol


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'd wish I merged our president. I really like to kick him in the nuts.

Click to collapse



You to want to do what with Ahmadinejad? I think auto correct got the best of you on that one. Lulz. "Merge." Is that a code word for three way with Khomenie?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'd wish I merged our president. I really like to kick him in the nuts.

Click to collapse



XD lmao  That'd be hilarious, but you'd probs get shot?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

beneee said:


> Hi!
> 
> Whats up?

Click to collapse



Hello there. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 25, 2011)

Ouch D : 


Also night guys i think


m1l4droid said:


> Hanged more likely.

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 25, 2011)

Hiya. My birthday is exactly one month away.....   What do you think? What should I buy myself this year?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

definitely not a phone 

hey doll

goodnight max


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> definitely not a phone
> 
> hey doll
> 
> goodnight max

Click to collapse



Don't listen to him, buy yourself a new phone if that's what you want 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Don't listen to him, buy yourself a new phone if that's what you want
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



she has like 4, one of which is a huge one


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> she has like 4, one of which is a huge one

Click to collapse



That's the point  She's fine! She can have more.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 26, 2011)

Blech, stinky feet are stinky

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2011)

goodnight people


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 26, 2011)

Ugh. I hate everything 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> she has like 4, one of which is a huge one

Click to collapse



I DON'T HAVE A BIG PHONE (unless you count the Vivid and that isn't mine) IT'S A TABLET DAMMIT!!
Hi....besides moar is good especially when it comes to phones....

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ugh. I hate everything
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



No, you don't. Do you? 

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No, you don't. Do you?
> 
> Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I hate all the things. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## huggs (Nov 26, 2011)

What would I have to do to become a member of this thing?
I'm perfectly willing to kill a noob in order to prove myself, just say the word.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 26, 2011)

huggs said:


> What would I have to do to become a member of this thing?
> I'm perfectly willing to kill a noob in order to prove myself, just say the word.

Click to collapse



You need to get some aproval from current members and the don. Also stick around, lots of people say they want to join, but never show up again. I have seen you around, nd you seem like a dec guy, so you have my vote

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## huggs (Nov 26, 2011)

I appreciate that. 
Yeah I imagine plenty of people see the thread with a strange name that they don't understand, then read a little, and want to be part of the 'cool crowd' of OT.
I post at least once a day in this forum, and try to answer questions in the HD2 fora probably 4 or 5 days out of the week, can't imagine I'll be going anywhere anytime soon, unless the deep dark secret I've been hiding all this time is suddenly revealed.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 26, 2011)

huggs said:


> I appreciate that.
> Yeah I imagine plenty of people see the thread with a strange name that they don't understand, then read a little, and want to be part of the 'cool crowd' of OT.
> I post at least once a day in this forum, and try to answer questions in the HD2 fora probably 4 or 5 days out of the week, can't imagine I'll be going anywhere anytime soon, unless the deep dark secret I've been hiding all this time is suddenly revealed.

Click to collapse



Lulz. We scare most of the new guys/girls away lololol.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2011)

'Dawn to everyone awake 
The sun hasn't come out yet ... its 6am

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

huggs said:


> I appreciate that.
> Yeah I imagine plenty of people see the thread with a strange name that they don't understand, then read a little, and want to be part of the 'cool crowd' of OT.
> I post at least once a day in this forum, and try to answer questions in the HD2 fora probably 4 or 5 days out of the week, can't imagine I'll be going anywhere anytime soon, unless the deep dark secret I've been hiding all this time is suddenly revealed.

Click to collapse



We're the cool crowd of OT? 







Victory has been acquired! 

Well, I definitely do know you from around xda so I have seen how you are and I do agree that you're pretty cool. But everyone must go through the parole period where we will evaluate you and judge you critically. (Probably not that critical...)

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2011)

Morning dev!
(Although it must be like midnight there)
What's up? New Mafiozo wannabe trying to infiltrate into our ranks  with hugs? 



I_am_Error said:


> We're the cool crowd of OT?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## huggs (Nov 26, 2011)

That's cool, glad you guys think I'm an ok guy. I hang around Off Topic quite a bit anyways, and typically don't post unless I have something to contribute, so a *probation period doesn't seem really  different than my normal OT activity


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2011)

huggs said:


> That's cool, glad you guys think I'm an ok guy. I hang around Off Topic quite a bit anyways, and typically don't post unless I have something to contribute, so a *probation period doesn't seem really  different than my normal OT activity

Click to collapse



Hey there.  With that ^^ you've just made it halfway to your approval (from me ) . Now all you need to do is show some ot  activity in the ban thread, 3word story, etc etc 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

huggs said:


> That's cool, glad you guys think I'm an ok guy. I hang around Off Topic quite a bit anyways, and typically don't post unless I have something to contribute, so a *probation period doesn't seem really  different than my normal OT activity

Click to collapse



Also, one obey the rules of xda strictly.  I don't allow stupid crap in my thread where I'm responsible for you guys. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hmmm.... am i invisible? Why doesn't anyone notice my presence? *foreveralone.jPG*





I_am_Error said:


> Also, one obey the rules of xda strictly.  I don't allow stupid crap in my thread where I'm responsible for you guys.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hmmm.... am i invisible? Why doesn't anyone notice my presence? *foreveralone.jPG*
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Sorry, I'll juggling Christmas shopping, and homework so I'm not quite paying attention completely.  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2011)

Since I'm invisible.... i can haunt xda ..... TROLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOOLIOOOILOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLO

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Since I'm invisible.... i can haunt xda ..... TROLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOOLIOOOILOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLO
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I replied! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## huggs (Nov 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Also, one obey the rules of xda strictly.  I don't allow stupid crap in my thread where I'm responsible for you guys.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I have no problem with that, I'm not a fan of stupid crap myself.
XDA is one of the few places where I try to always follow all the rules. They're pretty simple, and are in place for good reason.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sorry, I'll juggling Christmas shopping, and homework so I'm not quite paying attention completely.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Haha xD its ok Dev. 
But... you are Christmas sshopping from now?  Its still November 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2011)

Oops.. dammit xda app  


I_am_Error said:


> I replied!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

huggs said:


> I have no problem with that, I'm not a fan of stupid crap myself.
> XDA is one of the few places where I try to always follow all the rules. They're pretty simple, and are in place for good reason.

Click to collapse



Then everything will work out fine 

@Dex, yes! It takes awhile and I have money so why not? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2011)

As you wish my friend  


*Yawn* I'm on a train that wont reach my destination ... and i can't sleep cause j have my Dslr with me 


I_am_Error said:


> Then everything will work out fine
> 
> @Dex, yes! It takes awhile and I have money so why not?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> As you wish my friend
> 
> 
> *Yawn* I'm on a train that wont reach my destination ... and i can't sleep cause j have my Dslr with me
> ...

Click to collapse



Dlsr? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2011)

Digital Single Lens Reflex
Its my camera xD
I'm going on a weekend trip to meet a friend in another town, so i thought i could get some shots for the competition. 


I_am_Error said:


> Dlsr?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Digital Single Lens Reflex
> Its my camera xD
> I'm going on a weekend trip to meet a friend in another town, so i thought i could get some shots for the competition.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



If you win, pics or it didn't happen.  Also, how do you like my edit? What do you think of it?  







-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2011)

It's cool.  I mean it. Literally.
You have lowered the chromatic tones and removed the "warmness" of the colours so it's. "Cool " 
I like it 


I_am_Error said:


> If you win, pics or it didn't happen.  Also, how do you like my edit? What do you think of it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2011)

As for the contest,  its the Google/ g+ one .. i hope i might get the chance to be in the first 100 to win a galaxy nexus.  (although u don't think i will  )
When i decide which shots ill send, ill post here too. 
Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> It's cool.  I mean it. Literally.
> You have lowered the chromatic tones and removed the "warmness" of the colours so it's. "Cool "
> I like it
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Awesome, that means something coming from you  

I hope you do win this contest. I think you can! You do have the potential. 


-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2011)

Haha! Thanks. 
Did you shoot that pic Dev?





I_am_Error said:


> Awesome, that means something coming from you
> 
> I hope you do win this contest. I think you can! You do have the potential.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Edit: just took the bus... now its about 1 hour journey ... imma take a nap...  c ya later. 


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 26, 2011)

God, my country -_- :why:

people would die to have a Blackberry 9760 that costs $350. At least die for something worthy!

Low Educated People
Sincerely,
Indonesia

oh and i'm waiting for the galaxy nexus here.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Haha! Thanks.
> Did you shoot that pic Dev?
> Edit: just took the bus... now its about 1 hour journey ... imma take a nap...  c ya later.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did indeed. 






You like? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I DON'T HAVE A BIG PHONE (unless you count the Vivid and that isn't mine) IT'S A TABLET DAMMIT!!
> Hi....besides moar is good especially when it comes to phones....
> 
> Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Chill girl, just messing around with you 


hai


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 26, 2011)

huggs said:


> I have no problem with that, I'm not a fan of stupid crap myself.
> XDA is one of the few places where I try to always follow all the rules. They're pretty simple, and are in place for good reason.

Click to collapse



Yay. Now he needs an unofficial official mafia title.

Oh and new guy you have to spend an hour in a dark room with Error. It would be with the Don Twitch but he doesn't have time for you. 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 26, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> God, my country -_- :why:
> 
> people would die to have a Blackberry 9760 that costs $350. At least die for something worthy!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So that's like what the iPhone 4 is to north Americans? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys, would you help me decide?
> 1. Desire Z:
> Pros: good development, Sense, keyboard, cheap. Cons: old, heavy, bulky, no official ICS, bad camera, bad screen, no secondary camera, no HDMI.
> 2. Xperia Pro:
> ...

Click to collapse



Desire z. I don't like Sony phones

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 26, 2011)

i think sgs2 milad  





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys, would you help me decide?
> 1. Desire Z:
> Pros: good development, Sense, keyboard, cheap. Cons: old, heavy, bulky, no official ICS, bad camera, bad screen, no secondary camera, no HDMI.
> 2. Xperia Pro:
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems like you only listed stuff that I would never choose... budget limitations?


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 26, 2011)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1165597&CatId=4938

what i told my girlfriend to ask for for christmas. did i  do good?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys, would you help me decide?
> 1. Desire Z:
> Pros: good development, Sense, keyboard, cheap. Cons: old, heavy, bulky, no official ICS, bad camera, bad screen, no secondary camera, no HDMI.
> 2. Xperia Pro:
> ...

Click to collapse



What's wrong with the dz's screen?  

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'd love to but only if you pay for it.
> 
> Extremely.
> 
> Well, actually Desire Z is the last thing I'd bought.

Click to collapse



here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1353861
try this. ics themed oxygen rom.

or this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1227419

with this kernel
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=883598


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's compared to other phones. They have better screen. Contrast levels on the Sony Ericsson's is much higher, they have slightly higher resolution, and Bravia engine.
> 
> @cam. Well, I already have ics themed cm7 but I really want to change Desire just because it's old, and I kinda broke it. And I'm tired of it.

Click to collapse



check out my suggestions. you might like, as it could breathe new life into your not so old phone.


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That ROM is too minimal for me. I'm good with cm7, and I just have to keep it for a month or two...

Click to collapse



Too minimal on a phone you say is too slow? Dare I say you're daft?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Well that's why I wanna change it!

Click to collapse



Maybe you aren't going minimal enough? Try the rom is what I'm saying 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## huggs (Nov 26, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Yay. Now he needs an unofficial official mafia title.
> 
> Oh and new guy you have to spend an hour in a dark room with Error. It would be with the Don Twitch but he doesn't have time for you.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Hey whoa I didn't sign up to get molested 
but I guess if the room is really really dark and it's only a one time thing...


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 26, 2011)

huggs said:


> Hey whoa I didn't sign up to get molested
> but I guess if the room is really really dark and it's only a one time thing...

Click to collapse



Yup. One time thing. Once on Monday, once on Wednesday, once on Friday mornings, once on Friday evenings, and once on Saturday. Sunday is Sabbath.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yup. One time thing. Once on Monday, once on Wednesday, once on Friday mornings, once on Friday evenings, and once on Saturday. Sunday is Sabbath.

Click to collapse



Who said I was molesting anyone?! I don't do that.  I delegated that job to Sakai months ago.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 26, 2011)

Setting up Nexus Mod Manager, time to have some fun modding skyrim


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Who said I was molesting anyone?! I don't do that.  I delegated that job to Sakai months ago.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



i thought that was t.c.p's job. i thought thats why hes never here!


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> i thought that was t.c.p's job. i thought thats why hes never here!

Click to collapse



Erick's job is much, much, MUCH worse.  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Erick's job is much, much, MUCH worse.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



ghahaha teh lulz. did you see the lappy i posted a page or 2 back? the girlfriends getting that on my recommendation. good?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> ghahaha teh lulz. did you see the lappy i posted a page or 2 back? the girlfriends getting that on my recommendation. good?

Click to collapse



Good indeed.  You did well.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Good indeed.  You did well.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



amd bulldozer.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 26, 2011)

Its bulldozer? Full to 0 battery in an hour and as fast as a steam train is my guess     



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Its bulldozer? Full to 0 battery in an hour and as fast as a steam train is my guess
> 
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Maxey!  How goes it? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

We have a rival guys! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What?

Click to collapse



Some nub claims he has the most popular thread in ot...

Challenge accepted. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Some nub claims he has the most popular thread in ot...
> 
> Challenge accepted.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Where is this blasphemy! 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh, and error, I got teh market working on my archos... turns out there is a app for thatlol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Where is this blasphemy!
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



In ot...? And cool story bro 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 26, 2011)

hia: D at some party waiting for band to set up, you?


I_am_Error said:


> Maxey!  How goes it?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hia: D at some party waiting for band to set up, you?
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Local band? I'm going shopping! I don't know why but I love buying things. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Fixed it for ya.

Click to collapse



Fixed what?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Check the quotation more closely.

Click to collapse






Corrected a app to an app 


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Check the quotation more closely.

Click to collapse



I think I got my point across anyways

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## trell959 (Nov 26, 2011)

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Did lame pun raccoon made this?

Click to collapse



Funny to me 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 26, 2011)

Ha haha what's up guys? 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Local band? I'm going shopping! I don't know why but I love buying things.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Yeah 

Shopping is awesome





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah
> 
> Shopping is awesome
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You know what's even more awesome?? This coffee, frothed up with tittie milk squeezed straight from the cow you guys don't know how good it actually is

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You know what's even more awesome?? This coffee, frothed up with tittie milk squeezed straight from the cow you guys don't know how good it actually is
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



The description doesn't sound too appealing.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The description doesn't sound too appealing.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Meh, life on teh farm. Fresh eggs, milk, cream, cheese, beef. You would be jelly if you tasted it

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Meh, life on teh farm. Fresh eggs, milk, cream, cheese, beef. You would be jelly if you tasted it
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I prefer my foods to be high in fat, highly dangerous, and hydrogenated  It's more of an adventure for me. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I prefer my foods to be high in fat, highly dangerous, and hydrogenated  It's more of an adventure for me.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Most of those things where fatty, and when in doubt, fry it in Bacon grease

"Butter your Bacon boy!" "But my heart hearts." "Butter it!"

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Most of those things where fatty, and when in doubt, fry it in Bacon grease
> 
> "Butter your Bacon boy!" "But my heart hearts." "Butter it!"
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Everything is better with butter.  I approve of this message.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

Also:






-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A mutant android?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> A mutant android?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



No, om nom from cut the rope  How could you forget?! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 26, 2011)

U jelly?





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> U jelly?
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



It looks good  But not really. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It looks good  But not really.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse




D: its the perfect half 11 snack tastes awweeshum




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> D: its the perfect half 11 snack tastes awweeshum
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Half 11? O.O

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah XD haha that is the time , nearly


I_am_Error said:


> Half 11? O.O
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah XD haha that is the time , nearly
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Seems late 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm hungry 
Really hungry, or mentally fat :roll eyes:


I_am_Error said:


> Seems late
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 26, 2011)

So how are ya dude?





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm hungry
> Really hungry, or mentally fat :roll eyes:
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Mentally fat  But I'm doing good. How are you?  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Mentally fat  But I'm doing good. How are you?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



XDXD Gooood dude  also good

But i was just getting ready to post this 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22QYriWAF-U&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Tehe 






Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> U jelly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes 

damn I miss good food


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 26, 2011)

XD hey hus

How come, wherd all the good food go?



husam666 said:


> yes
> 
> damn I miss good food

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD hey hus
> 
> How come, wherd all the good food go?
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



I ate it! Mwahahaha! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I ate it! Mwahahaha!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



lmao omnom

I like Mexican food i have none thigh  





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD hey hus
> 
> How come, wherd all the good food go?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no where, I am the one who moved 

and what error said 

also hi.. I'll be off in a few

---------- Post added at 01:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 AM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> lmao omnom
> 
> I like Mexican food i have none thigh
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what happened to your thighs


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 26, 2011)

oh right  knew that  & xD & to sleep dude? or are you cheating on us with another forum?



husam666 said:


> no where, I am the one who moved
> 
> and what error said
> 
> also hi.. I'll be off in a few

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 26, 2011)

*though my bad  :b 





husam666 said:


> no where, I am the one who moved
> 
> and what error said
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> oh right  knew that  & xD & to sleep dude? or are you cheating on us with another forum?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



to sleep dude, i would never cheat on you (no homo)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 26, 2011)

Okay dude also hahaha good! also no homo <3 xD     





husam666 said:


> to sleep dude, i would never cheat on you (no homo)

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Okay dude also hahaha good! also no homo <3 xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wait a sec the <3 is after the no homo tags


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wait a sec the <3 is after the no homo tags

Click to collapse




Well um... 


Jk! No homo, at all 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 27, 2011)

I have this really bad feeling that someone close to me or a family member is going to die. I can't seem to shake it. It's really bugging me and all I can seem to think about is death right now... it's deep dark thoughts. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Well um...
> 
> 
> Jk! No homo, at all
> ...

Click to collapse



LMFAO

I'm off now goodnight people


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I have this really bad feeling that someone close to me or a family member is going to die. I can't seem to shake it. It's really bugging me and all I can seem to think about is death right now... it's deep dark thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse




D: hope your alright dude D: sounds creepy 



night husam  




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> D: hope your alright dude D: sounds creepy
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man, but the problem is I seemed to have developed a intuition for when really bad **** is about to go down. Two times in the last year I have felt something was going to go wrong, and then it did. Seriously, my hands are shaking

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Thanks man, but the problem is I seemed to have developed a intuition for when really bad **** is about to go down. Two times in the last year I have felt something was going to go wrong, and then it did. Seriously, my hands are shaking
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse





D: sounds like some crazy sh**  
Hope nothing happens, best of luck dude 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> We're the cool crowd of OT?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course we are....  
Also, hi all.....

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2011)

heeeey BD





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Thanks man, but the problem is I seemed to have developed a intuition for when really bad **** is about to go down. Two times in the last year I have felt something was going to go wrong, and then it did. Seriously, my hands are shaking
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



You need to surround yourself with a calming environment. Try to focus your energy on good things. Sometimes, I think we can actually bring bad events on through negative thinking/energy. I don't want to see anything bad happen to you or anyone close to you

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> heeeey BD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hiya Maxey! 

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2011)

how are ya: D

(Also, what happened with Sparky in the end, you OK now? )





Babydoll25 said:


> Hiya Maxey!
> 
> Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda premium

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You need to surround yourself with a calming environment. Try to focus your energy on good things. Sometimes, I think we can actually bring bad events on through negative thinking/energy. I don't want to see anything bad happen to you or anyone close to you
> 
> Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks for the advice bd I shall try to calm down.
But I just get home and my mom's watching dead like me...
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Thanks for the advice bd I shall try to calm down.
> But I just get home and my mom's watching dead like me...
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Take a hot shower, make a cup of tea, hot chocolate (whatever) and put some nice music on....chill in the mafia thread, anything to relax your mind. I am gonna make a wish that only good things come your way....

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Take a hot shower, make a cup of tea, hot chocolate (whatever) and put some nice music on....chill in the mafia thread, anything to relax your mind. I am gonna make a wish that only good things come your way....
> 
> Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hot shower, hot food, and whisky. Sounds like a plan. Thanks for the wish

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 27, 2011)

Must.....post....all.....teh.....things....

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Must.....post....all.....teh.....things....
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Teh things bout what?

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## trell959 (Nov 27, 2011)

look what I just got 



Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hot shower, hot food, and whisky. Sounds like a plan. Thanks for the wish
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Your welcome. Pipsqueak is wishing good things too....
@Cam Post all teh things??

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 27, 2011)

trell959 said:


> look what I just got
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nice sweatshirt and pink sheets.....

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 27, 2011)

trell959 said:


> look what I just got
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Haha pinks sheets ftw!

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Your welcome. Pipsqueak is wishing good things too....
> @Cam Post all teh things??
> 
> Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak, does he squeak a lot?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Pipsqueak, does he squeak a lot?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak is female... 
No, she doesn't squeak....I just thought it  was a funny name and actually quite opposite of her personality....

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pipsqueak is female...
> No, she doesn't squeak....I just thought it  was a funny name and actually quite opposite of her personality....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA App

Click to collapse



Ahh, so she is a oxymoron... no offence meant


----------



## trell959 (Nov 27, 2011)

don't hate on pink sheets! ( late reply I know) 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 27, 2011)

trell959 said:


> don't hate on pink sheets! ( late reply I know)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Same page, so not to late
Whats up man?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ahh, so she is a oxymoron... no offence meant

Click to collapse




None taken...(at least by me, not sure what Pipsqueak thinks though...) 
@Trell Also, I like pink sheets but I'm a chick....
Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> None taken...(at least by me, not sure what Pipsqueak thinks though...)
> @Trell Also, I like pink sheets but I'm a chick....
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA App

Click to collapse



What pipsqueak dont know wont hurt her


----------



## trell959 (Nov 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Same page, so not to late
> Whats up man?

Click to collapse



Just chillin wbu? 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> What pipsqueak dont know wont hurt her

Click to collapse



Okay, we won't tell her....I can't promise she won't read this though. Her usual place is perched on the lid/screen of my cr-48...(yes, even when I use my phone to post)   

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 27, 2011)

Is it weird that I'm entertained by the mustang taillights? 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 27, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Just chillin wbu?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Drinkin teh jim beam, talking to the ex, and finding out she wants to be back with me.... aww shiet.
Life is a f#cked up beetch


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Drinkin teh jim beam, talking to the ex, and finding out she wants to be back with me.... aww shiet.
> Life is a f#cked up beetch

Click to collapse



Put it in her bum?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Put it in her bum?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



You drunk to man? lotta random f#cked up comments coming from your general direction


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You drunk to man? lotta random f#cked up comments coming from your general direction

Click to collapse



not in the least.  just a farked up person


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 27, 2011)

View attachment 796435

SO agitated!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2011)

goodmorning bump


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 27, 2011)

Another goodmorning bump

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2011)

good afternoon bump


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 27, 2011)

Awhadup hus?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Awhadup hus?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



nothing, home alone and tired as hell

wbu?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nothing, home alone and tired as hell
> 
> wbu?

Click to collapse



Tired as well. Stayed up late drinking and playing skyrim. Also it's raining here, that doesn't help much

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Tired as well. Stayed up late drinking and playing skyrim. Also it's raining here, that doesn't help much
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



You guys make me want to install skyrim just to see what's it all about


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You guys make me want to install skyrim just to see what's it all about

Click to collapse



It's definitely in my top 5list the dungeons are really well layed out, you just get totally emerced in the game. Also some beautiful graphics. I just got started Modding the game, there is already a surprising amount of mods out there

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's definitely in my top 5list the dungeons are really well layed out, you just get totally emerced in the game. Also some beautiful graphics. I just got started Modding the game, there is already a surprising amount of mods out there
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



cool, so what is your mod supposed to do?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> cool, so what is your mod supposed to do?

Click to collapse



Lol, applying mods. Not making them. Umm, the ones I have on now, make the water more realistic, make the texturing more HD, and make the eyes look more real. It's just a start
Can your PC handle skyrim?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2011)

you make me also want to install

Hi 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 27, 2011)

Morning. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jenablinsky (Nov 27, 2011)

Gli sviluppatori di banane? Is this an italian topic?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2011)

Naaa a Mafia





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> you make me also want to install
> 
> Hi
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do it

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## jenablinsky (Nov 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Um, no. Since Mafias are usually Italian, the name is Italian.
> 
> Damn, I've thermodynamics exam tomorrow!!

Click to collapse



Im italian and i thought it was a 3d made by italians...



Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 27, 2011)

Guess who's back with a new forum app!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Guess who's back with a new forum app!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Good. Tapatalk > XDA app

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2011)

We should have a mobile site, anyone else agree?


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> We should have a mobile site, anyone else agree?

Click to collapse



App> browser

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2011)

i prefer browser  app is slow


----------



## huggs (Nov 27, 2011)

I like the app, except for it FC'ing if I view too many pictures in it.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 27, 2011)

I have come to the conclusion that cm7 attracts idiots...our sgs2 forum was pretty calm and mildly noob free but it seems like as soon as cm7 arrived the noobs just started crawling out of the woodwork.  It's ridiculous.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, applying mods. Not making them. Umm, the ones I have on now, make the water more realistic, make the texturing more HD, and make the eyes look more real. It's just a start
> Can your PC handle skyrim?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



yeah, I think it can, it meets a bit more than the minimum requirements


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 27, 2011)

I greet you all fellow mafiozos 

I come in peace... 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I have come to the conclusion that cm7 attracts idiots...our sgs2 forum was pretty calm and mildly noob free but it seems like as soon as cm7 arrived the noobs just started crawling out of the woodwork.  It's ridiculous.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



lol   

It's only because it's different, they're all like







and ask noobish questions to how it works, along with how to use :

---------- Post added at 06:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> I greet you all fellow mafiozos
> 
> I come in peace...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



That's what they all say then they gets some pretty big guns and blow the sh* out of us 


 Hi dude


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol
> 
> It's only because it's different, they're all like
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol! Hi max!  How are ya?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I have come to the conclusion that cm7 attracts idiots...our sgs2 forum was pretty calm and mildly noob free but it seems like as soon as cm7 arrived the noobs just started crawling out of the woodwork.  It's ridiculous.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Happens all the time

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol
> 
> It's only because it's different, they're all like
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just despise the amount of fail in my neck of woods now 

It's the same repetitive question at least 5 times a day. Dx

And they always say forgive me for my noob question...I think if you searched that instead of what you were looking for, you'd actually find the result! 

Hi Dex, how goes it man? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 27, 2011)

Magical candle

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey Dev 

On the train, going home.... i had a perfect weekend and a chance to test my camera  I'm excited...although there's a project left for school to be done 4( tomorrow.... how about you? 





I_am_Error said:


> I just despise the amount of fail in my neck of woods now
> 
> It's the same repetitive question at least 5 times a day. Dx
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 27, 2011)

Just found out my battery level is 20%....don't be surprised if i dissapear without saying bye 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey Dev
> 
> On the train, going home.... i had a perfect weekend and a chance to test my camera  I'm excited...although there's a project left for school to be done 4( tomorrow.... how about you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually, basically the same thing as you. Just without the train and camera thing 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I just despise the amount of fail in my neck of woods now
> 
> It's the same repetitive question at least 5 times a day. Dx
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha yeah  nubs, they think those huge notice's *SEARCH BEFORE YOU START A NEW THREAD* don't apply to them


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha yeah  nubs, they think those huge notice's *SEARCH BEFORE YOU START A NEW THREAD* don't apply to them

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Actually, basically the same thing as you. Just without the train and camera thing
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Nice then  
*dammit. Why is the weekend so short?   
I want moar!  .


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 27, 2011)

And about those noobs... why do they always are more and more at the top devices as the years advance?   Is stupidity an illness spreading through the time?  

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> [IMG
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



lmao 


Also awesome milad  Quite a few things to be fixed though 


It's gonna be out on my PC too, Just a couple things need fixing though, Screen, Mouse, CPU compatability, for it to boot, and others


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2011)

ugh noobs bumping this


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1075061&page=17


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 27, 2011)

Guys gotta go... battery in ridiculously low levels .... its gonna close  

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes but the project just started less than a week ago. I may start using it when the sound in fixed...

Click to collapse



Awesome dude  Good luck to them  Also brb guys 

---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 PM ----------

MacaronyMax:_ Killing threads since 2008_


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awesome dude  Good luck to them  Also brb guys
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 PM ----------
> 
> MacaronyMax:_ Killing threads since 2008_

Click to collapse



We all killed it because we're awesome.  lol

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 27, 2011)

It takes a certain level of awesomeness to kill threads 
Hey Mafia, me nap made me sooo groggy 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 27, 2011)

Mmmm. The droid4 looks sexy 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Mmmm. The droid4 looks sexy
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Link? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Link?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



this  But I call trolling, It's a moto


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Link?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



http://m.engadget.com/nock/article....firming-specs-le/&category=classic&postPage=1


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> this  But I call trolling, It's a moto

Click to collapse



Yeah, moto is moto and it's against my motto to go moto. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> ^THIS. Only Samsung, HTC, Sony Ericsson.
> 
> Guys, I may wait until Nowruz to buy a SGS II.

Click to collapse



If you do you'll be happy. I love my sgs 2 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2011)

So so DD 



I_am_Error said:


> Yeah, moto is moto and it's against my motto to go moto.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Mindf*cked




Also see this guys


> Total posts 4953 • Total topics 4481 • Total members 823 •

Click to collapse



Seems like a healthy forum right? Wait till I tell you that's mine and almost all of it are spam haha 

---------- Post added at 08:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 PM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> ^THIS. Only Samsung, HTC, Sony Ericsson.
> 
> Guys, I may wait until Nowruz to buy a SGS II.

Click to collapse



Do eet   

wait, what is nowruz?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 27, 2011)

I just said it was sexy, dont worry guys. I wouldnt get a moto
Im patiently waiting for the G3


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I just said it was sexy, dont worry guys. I wouldnt get a moto
> Im patiently waiting for the G3

Click to collapse



You'll be waiting a long time...o.o

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I just said it was sexy, dont worry guys. I wouldnt get a moto
> Im patiently waiting for the G3

Click to collapse



good luck dude  Also, Keep the G2? Get a G1? And do what BD is doing with te nexi but with the G's


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> good luck dude  Also, Keep the G2? Get a G1? And do what BD is doing with te nexi but with the G's

Click to collapse



Thats my plan  i was watching a auction, but it shot up to 90$ 5 hours before it even ended
@error, im hoping in a years time, when my dz is two, i can retire it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Thats my plan  i was watching a auction, but it shot up to 90$ 5 hours before it even ended
> @error, im hoping in a years time, when my dz is two, i can retire it

Click to collapse



Unlucky dude but sweet idea 


Milad got me addicted to Spiral knights, then I lost my save somehow


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nowruz

Click to collapse



Ohhhh sweet 


m1l4droid said:


> What? I don't even play that game. I think you mean Wind-up Knights. You want my saves?

Click to collapse



Same thing  My bad I meant wind up haha , Oh um.. um.. I can't decide  Half way through book 2 now so cheers but naa  Still annoying though, loaded the game one time to find the intro screen again


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Oh my save I only finished book 1. Take David's save. He's on book 3 I think.

Click to collapse



As I said, I got hooked  And y'know theres the offers thing where you download apps and get coins? Thats how book 2 can be bought


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Well will check laters.

Click to collapse



sweet okay  (It's in the shop btw) Also Im off for now, Seeeeya


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nowruz

Click to collapse



Milad your celebrating Nowruz? I thought that was a Zoroastrian thing? And I thought being a Zoroastrian was highly frowned upon in Iran?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2011)

the fu__ I got an infraction for 
it was only a stupid gay test


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the fu__ I got an infraction for
> it was only a stupid gay test

Click to collapse



Lmao that's funny.  By the way, your accessories came in. Now we're going to have to wait for Dave to pay monies for remainder of the shipping. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lmao that's funny.  By the way, your accessories came in. Now we're going to have to wait for Dave to pay monies for remainder of the shipping.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Awesome 







---------- Post added at 01:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------

I guess I killed it, anyway goodnight guys


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2011)

Night dude I'm also off now





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 28, 2011)

Anyone around?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## trell959 (Nov 28, 2011)

Just got back 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 28, 2011)

From jail?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 28, 2011)

I shall kill all the things....

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I shall kill all the things....
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Not me bro...

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Not me bro...
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



try me. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> try me.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Pftt, ima farm boy. You got nothin on me


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> try me.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 28, 2011)

Feel like sh!t today. -.-

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Feel like sh!t today. -.-
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Too much drinking and smoking last night eh? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Too much drinking and smoking last night eh?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Nope. No sleep

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Nope. No sleep
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I feel your pain, I'm in the same boat.  I got 4 hours of sleep.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I feel your pain, I'm in the same boat.  I got 4 hours of sleep.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Need....moar....cafiene....

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Need....moar....cafiene....
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



It's bad to rely on caffeine...it stains your teeth, makes your breath smell, and can stunt your growth 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It's bad to rely on caffeine...it stains your teeth, makes your breathe smell, and can stunt your growth
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Oh well

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Oh well
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Word lol  So enjoying your first day back to school? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Word lol  So enjoying your first day back to school?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Not in the least, you?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenablinsky (Nov 28, 2011)

Good morning!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Not in the least, you?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not even close to being enjoyable 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

jenablinsky said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Good morning  Have we met? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Not even close to being enjoyable
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Agreed agreement is agreeable.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm in love with Samsung Galaxy S II. I want one NAO!!!
> 
> Oh and my thermodynamics exam went well.

Click to collapse



Yeeeesssss, another converted to Samsung  

Glad to hear all went well, maybe then you won't be so stressed out? What made you fall in love with xda's most beloved phone? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Actually I wasn't stressed for this exam. It was quite easy, except for one question and as I've heard the professor doesn't really care for the midterm.
> 
> Well, a lot of things. The screen, CPU, camera, the thing that it's the best phone available well except for Galaxy Nexus but I don't really want a dev phone. I don't think touchwiz is as nice as Sense but yeah who cares. Oh, and, what class is the included sdcard?

Click to collapse



All good reasons to love it  

I think it varies with the service provider and whatever they wish to sell. Mine didn't even come with an sd card, their excuse: You already have 16gb on board. 

I actually have another 16 because I bought my own 16Gb class 10 card. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2011)

afternoon "mac lovers"


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> if you are a satanist you die.

Click to collapse



 Then I guess I'm never moving to Iran.



husam666 said:


> afternoon "mac lovers"

Click to collapse



Well with that attitude you shouldn't move to Iran either.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Then I guess I'm never moving to Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why on earth would I want to move to a country like Iran?


----------



## jenablinsky (Nov 28, 2011)

Good lunch guys!!!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It's bad to rely on caffeine...it stains your teeth, makes your breath smell, and can stunt your growth
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Ftfy swype master

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh, that was a few pages back haha, this threads moving quick this morning
Modded skyrim is epic skyrim btw
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What the hell is wrong with Iran?

Click to collapse



What the hell is right with Iran?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What the hell is wrong with Iran?

Click to collapse



Yeahhh, absolutely nothing

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Only the government is what's wrong with Iran.

Click to collapse



lol, let's just stop talking about politics, btw mil,, read the xda rules again


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, let's just stop talking about politics, btw mil,, read the xda rules again

Click to collapse



Says Mr 5pointinfraction

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 28, 2011)

Epic bacon flip bump!
Why does everyone disappear when I get here?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 28, 2011)

I haz to goto Hoboken (hope I don't pass out again, like last time) bump.
And Hi... I'll be back l8r....

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> What the hell is right with Iran?

Click to collapse



Sunlight, fresh air, extremist Islamic regime, the usual.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello:
JAse
DD
BD

I think that's everyone online, if your lurking or online and i missed you just post and ill say hello


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 28, 2011)

So anyone else wonder what's going to happen with the whole NATO attacking Pakistan "accidentally" and killing 24 soldiers? Just saying.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> JAse
> DD
> BD
> ...

Click to collapse



Dave! The time has come  Shipping is all reliant on you 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Dave! The time has come  Shipping is all reliant on you
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Is 30 bucks good for friday?  


Also hello error


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Is 30 bucks good for friday?
> 
> 
> Also hello error

Click to collapse



Very much so.  Hey bud! How was your vacation? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Very much so.  Hey bud! How was your vacation?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



K

and vacation was nice 4 days off!!! 

Sucks its monday and i have class.

Good news is i only have 3 more classes left 

Bad news is i still have to piece together a powerpoint for this icky project. But i will whip it out this week.  


Only one computer assignment left and waiting for the final to be posted 

yay semester is almost over!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 28, 2011)

Yaayyyy, beta GeForce driver with ambient occlusion support for Skyrim was released


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2011)

good point 


hello again


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello husam, this Friday, your present is being shipped to you!!!

U excited?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello husam, this Friday, your present is being shipped to you!!!
> 
> U excited?

Click to collapse



wait don't ship, just let me make sure of some things first ok?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wait don't ship, just let me make sure of some things first ok?

Click to collapse



Well tell error that, i will be giving my share of money for shipping on friday so i thought we would send it asap!! To get to u b4 XMAS


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wait don't ship, just let me make sure of some things first ok?

Click to collapse



edit: yeah, way more than excited 

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> Well tell error that, i will be giving my share of money for shipping on friday so i thought we would send it asap!! To get to u b4 XMAS

Click to collapse



thanks a lot for you and everyone else who helped or couldn't help for any reason


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> edit: yeah, way more than excited
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No problem, glad to help out


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I wanted to help but did not want to
> 
> Also.....why did I not help with this purchase, me wonders?

Click to collapse



Sounds like someone is bipolar


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I wanted to help but did not want to
> 
> Also.....why did I not help with this purchase, me wonders?

Click to collapse



because you wanted to make them mad when they get to the amount of money they were aiming for


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 28, 2011)

Afternoon

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Afternoon
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hey watt, how's the fridge punching business?


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I have a question, why are Americans soooooo racist?

Click to collapse



Because you are making generalizations 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I have a question, why are Americans soooooo racist?

Click to collapse



Idk why we are?

I'm not racist, unless joking is racist 

Anyway hello milad and watt and david


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No I mean real racist. Like hating others. Mostly christian fanatics.

Click to collapse



oh LOL


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> say.....why don't we (meaning you) drop the subject before it get out of hand Milad?
> 
> m-kay?

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 28, 2011)

http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/28/iphone-4-self-combusts-on-australian-flight-looks-madder-than-a/


boom lol, Never heard a Samsung do this 

Juuuust sayyyin'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/28/iphone-4-self-combusts-on-australian-flight-looks-madder-than-a/
> 
> 
> boom lol, Never heard a Samsung do this
> ...

Click to collapse



LMAO 

and 

how............. the............****?? 


Hello MAx


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LMAO
> 
> and
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 lol I have no idea, Typical iPhone perhaps 

Hi dude!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol I have no idea, Typical iPhone perhaps
> 
> Hi dude!

Click to collapse



I ordered my 250gb hard drive for xbox , i can't wait, first thing im going to do is transfer all my stuff then buy GTA: San Andreas for 1200 points on it and buy gta 4 on demand too 

YAY for having space!!!! 


I also bought halo combat evolved anniversary  and vice city and a present for my bro


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey guys! What did I miss?! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey guys! What did I miss?!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



a dead thread 

---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> a dead thread

Click to collapse



Hey error did u get your 360?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> a dead thread
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tracking via usps says I'll get it tomorrow 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Tracking via usps says I'll get it tomorrow
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Sweet 

Why did it take so long didn't you order it like 2 weeks ago?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Sweet
> 
> Why did it take so long didn't you order it like 2 weeks ago?

Click to collapse



I didn't order it, someone else bought it for me as a gift and I guess they weren't able to ship it till recently...

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I didn't order it, someone else bought it for me as a gift and I guess they weren't able to ship it till recently...
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Sweet !!

Who bought it for u?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Sweet !!
> 
> Who bought it for u?

Click to collapse



Family member  

So I see you're slacking with your powerpoint presentation? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Family member
> 
> So I see you're slacking with your powerpoint presentation?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



ya because i did a 3 page paper over the holiday  

and powerpoints take me about 10 min to do, the thing that takes time is organizing all my research and content into a powerpoint presentation and present them.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya because i did a 3 page paper over the holiday
> 
> and powerpoints take me about 10 min to do, the thing that takes time is organizing all my research and content into a powerpoint presentation and present them.

Click to collapse



3 pages isn't that horrible.  You'll survive lol 

Yeah, I know where you're coming from. I get like that too, especially when I know I can do the work. Easy stuff is put off till last minute...not sure if that's a good thing or not.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

You guys know what's more hardcore than planking? Standing up on a moving bus without holding onto anything or using anything as support...

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> 3 pages isn't that horrible.  You'll survive lol
> 
> Yeah, I know where you're coming from. I get like that too, especially when I know I can do the work. Easy stuff is put off till last minute...not sure if that's a good thing or not.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



i know i live, just this class to me is so boring and not interesting and just writing and presentation work and lectures

Thankfully im almost done with it. 


Also i ordered Halo: Combat Evolved Anniversary Edition, GTA: Vice City (Xbox) and 250gb hard drive finally.

And don't worry first thing friday when i get paid 30 bucks going to u 

---------- Post added at 02:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> You guys know what's more hardcore than planking? Standing up on a moving bus without holding onto anything or using anything as support...
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



LOL, that office episode was funny


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i know i live, just this class to me is so boring and not interesting and just writing and presentation work and lectures
> 
> Thankfully im almost done with it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When does your semester end? 

Do you have mw3?  Good then I should be able to ship out the package asap 

What office episode?  I don't even watch the office. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> When does your semester end?
> 
> Do you have mw3?  Good then I should be able to ship out the package asap
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This episode:






Also no MW3 yet, ill probably ask for that for XMAS  


Semester ends the 12th for my Crappy class and whenever my teacher post the final on my computer class


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> This episode:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's funny xD

Okay well that'll give me some time to get good at it  I'll be seeing you on the battlefield lol

My semester ends this Friday...ujelly? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's funny xD
> 
> Okay well that'll give me some time to get good at it  I'll be seeing you on the battlefield lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes i am jelly, i still have 3 weeks/3classes left and probaly 3 weeks til the final is posted 

But at least i made it through this semester next semester im already registered for 2 computer classes


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes i am jelly, i still have 3 weeks/3classes left and probaly 3 weeks til the final is posted
> 
> But at least i made it through this semester next semester im already registered for 2 computer classes

Click to collapse



Goody goody! What classes? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Goody goody! What classes?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



lemme check 

---------- Post added at 03:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> lemme check

Click to collapse



CIS133	Fundamentals of PC Security 		  
CIS136	Microcomputer Component



Those 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 28, 2011)

Where's the one teaching you how to use paint dude?  





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> lemme check
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What the hell is that second one?! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Where's the one teaching you how to use paint dude?
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



OT260 lmao 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What the hell is that second one?!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Here is the description: An overview of the primary components of common microcomputer systems. Includes systems components, systems upgrades, printer selection, installation and maintenance, disk drive selection, additional input/output devices, selecting and configuring a system, and other microcomputer topics.

---------- Post added at 03:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Where's the one teaching you how to use paint dude?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



STFU!!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> OT260 lmao
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse






Also, guys , this is an extremely sad time for me as it should be for all of you, I'm not sure how i can say this with out breaking hearts, but... 

Deep breathing...

In... and out.. 

It seems that today i have accumulated.. a scratch on my screen, now, this might be hard to talk in for some of you, but we can get through this, its kimd of in the middle to the right and is one of those multi colour ones 




Part of me wants to buy a new digitaliser now haba 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Here is the description: An overview of the primary components of common microcomputer systems. Includes systems components, systems upgrades, printer selection, installation and maintenance, disk drive selection, additional input/output devices, selecting and configuring a system, and other microcomputer topics.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh man, another noob course! xD

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> STFU!!!!!

Click to collapse








Maybe next year, its some pretty advanced stuffs 


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Also, guys , this is an extremely sad time for me as it should be for all of you, I'm not sure how i can say this with out breaking hearts, but...
> 
> Deep breathing...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse














-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Oh man, another noob course! xD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



i know 

But soon enough ill be doing linux security and networking and other stuff, im doing the prereqs for the required courses right now:

Here is class options and stuff i need  for my degree :

Systems Administration/Networking – Associate of Applied Science
» Courses & Degrees » Programs » Computer Information Technology » Computer Information Systems 



Required Core Courses
Course # 	Course Title 	Credits
CIS 103 	Microsoft Windows Operating System Professional Administration 	4
CIS 119 	Network Essentials 	3-5
 or CIS 170 	  Cisco I: Networking Fundamentals
CIS 133 	Fundamentals of Personal Computer Security 	3
CIS 136   	Microcomputer Components 	3-4
  Or TEC 130/130LB 	   Computer Assembly and Testing
CIS 137    	Introduction to the UNIX Operating System 	3
CIS 220 	Novell NetWare Networking and Administration 	4
CIS 221    	Microsoft Windows Server 	4
CIS 225    	Linux (UNIX) System and Network Administration 	4
Subtotal 	28-31
Core Concentrations: complete courses in one of the concentrations below. 
Department chair or faculty advisor approval is recommended in the selection of a program concentration.
Small Computer Systems Administrator Concentration: (Concentration Code: CSNS)
CIS 129     	Programming and Problem Solving I 	4-5
  or CIS 141 	   Introduction to VB.NET
CIS 162     	Database Design and Development 	3
CIS 280     	Systems Analysis and Design: Concepts and Tools 	4
CIS 281    	Systems Analysis and Design: Applications 	3
   	Elective: complete 3-5 credits from the following - ACC 101 [SUN# ACC 2201], 102 [SUN# ACC 2202];
CIS 141, 142, 199/199WK, 241, 250, 265, 269, 278, 279, 299/299WK 	3-5
Concentration Subtotal 	17-20
Administrator Concentration: (Concentration Code: CSNA)
Choose any 5 courses 	    
 CIS 171    	CISCO II Networking Routing Fundamentals 	5
 CIS 172   	CISCO III Advanced Routing and Switching 	5
 CIS 173 	CISCO IV Project Based Learning 	5
 CIS 222  	Implementing Windows Network Infrastructure 	4
 CIS 223 	Implementing Windows Directory Services 	4
 CIS 224 	Designing Windows Network Security 	4
 CIS 226 	Advanced Linux Networking 	4
 CIS 228 	Fundamentals of Network Security 	4
 CIS 235 	Advanced Topics in Linux/Unix Security 	4
Concentration Subtotal 	20-23
Cyber Security Concentration: (Concentration Code: CSNY) 	
CIS 132 	Introduction to Computer Forensics 	3-4
  Or CIS 134 	Fundamentals of Wireless Local Area Networks (LANs)
CIS 171 	CISCO II Networking Routing Fundamentals 	5
Choose both CIS 223 and 224 OR Choose CIS 235 	4-8
       CIS 223 	  Implementing Windows Directory Services 	    
       CIS 224 	  Designing Windows Network Security 	    
       CIS 235 	  Advanced Topics in Linux/Unix Security 	    
CIS 228 	Fundamentals of Network Security 	4
CIS 229 	Protecting Your PC and Network: Countermeasures to Network Intrusion 	4


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of networking fun 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 28, 2011)

Lmao 

Just noticed.. how annoying  
I could've sworn I've seen videos of razor blades attacking the screen and still no mark hmm 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sounds like a lot of networking fun
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Yes i know and thats what i want to study, i don't have the patience right now to learn programming, maybe when im settled into a good job after done with my degree i will go towards a bachelors in programming 

But right now i need to get at least my associates and get a good paying job with benefits, starting pay starts at 15 bucks and hour and if i work a long time i can make up to 80 grand a year and to me as long as i like what im doing that is plenty money to be stable and what not.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sup all. I've come back from lurking in the lurkiest parts of XDA. ;;

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh hia Lurker!: p





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh hia Lurker!: p

Click to collapse



Soooooo....who's buying a Transformer Prime?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Soooooo....who's buying a Transformer Prime?
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



I will! When I have the money...

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2011)

Error here are all the classes i have to do to get my associates: 

CIS 119 Network Essentials 
or CIS 170 Cisco I: Networking Fundamentals
CIS 133 Fundamentals of Personal Computer Security 
CIS 136 Microcomputer Components 
Or TEC 130/130LB Computer Assembly and Testing
CIS 137 Introduction to the UNIX Operating System 
CIS 220 Novell NetWare Networking and Administration 
CIS 221 Microsoft Windows Server 
CIS 225 Linux (UNIX) System and Network Administration 
CIS 171 CISCO II Networking Routing Fundamentals 
CIS 172 CISCO III Advanced Routing and Switching 
CIS 173 CISCO IV Project Based Learning 
CIS 222 Implementing Windows Network Infrastructure 
CIS 223 Implementing Windows Directory Services


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

I know I saw 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I know I saw
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



no, but those are the ones i chose of the giant list to do


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> no, but those are the ones i chose of the giant list to do

Click to collapse



You should have chosen the intro to unix a lot earlier 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 28, 2011)

+1 for transformer prime 

Lol, all they need now us the optimus part, also night  





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You should have chosen the intro to unix a lot earlier
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



i did and im required to take that  no choice there


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i did and im required to take that  no choice there

Click to collapse



You should enjoy taking that! Linux = Unix based. Unix is gawd. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You should enjoy taking that! Linux = Unix based. Unix is gawd.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



cool 

and max go answer my question in the Sony or samsung tv thread 

---------- Post added at 04:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------

I just cancelled my halo anniversary game, because i mainly got it for the multiplayer, but apparently its the same multiplayer engine as reach and the maps are available to download for reach. 

Saving me 37 bucks and now paying about 14 for the map pack of 7 levels 

Cant wait for the hard drive to come though im going to download a lot of stuff on it


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey watt, how's the fridge punching business?

Click to collapse



It goes. 





Cutest thing ever.
Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 29, 2011)

Good evening Mafia I spent the whole day on a cherry picker about 50 feet up in the air. Got a little motion sickness from all the swaying.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You should enjoy taking that! Linux = Unix based. Unix is gawd.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Unix = Standard
Linux = Attempt to meet standard while being open source.
Just saying 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 29, 2011)

One week of intensive workout and my muscles are already getting ripped. I had forgotten how much I enjoyed this

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 29, 2011)

Killed this thread

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> One week of intensive workout and my muscles are already getting ripped. I had forgotten how much I enjoyed this

Click to collapse



Masturbation marathons do not qualify as workouts.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 29, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Masturbation marathons do not qualify as workouts.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



So says you
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> So says you
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I concur, haven't you watched Family Guy Jase? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## huggs (Nov 29, 2011)

Ughhh got off work and had to come home and write a big long paper for work.
Gotta wake up at 4:30am and do it all over again.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

huggs said:


> Ughhh got off work and had to come home and write a big long paper for work.
> Gotta wake up at 4:30am and do it all over again.

Click to collapse



That sounds like something I go through constantly.  It's rewarding huh? XD

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## huggs (Nov 29, 2011)

wouldn't have it any other way
I've been without work before, I hated it, didn't know what to do with myself


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

huggs said:


> wouldn't have it any other way
> I've been without work before, I hated it, didn't know what to do with myself

Click to collapse



What exactly do you do for a living? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## huggs (Nov 29, 2011)

I drive around in circles in a big parking lot
I'm a yard dog for a shipping company
I had to write a paper about how my co workers are doing it wrong


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

huggs said:


> I drive around in circles in a big parking lot
> I'm a yard dog for a shipping company
> I had to write a paper about how my co workers are doing it wrong

Click to collapse



Lmao! How exactly do you do that wrong? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## huggs (Nov 29, 2011)

I wrote three pages basically asking that very question.
I mean it is kinda skilled, you have to be able to back a 53' trailer safely and quickly, and keep track of where all the trailers are, but really, a caveman could do it. I like it because I get a lot of downtime to screw off and flirt with the women who work inside, and unlike my last job, I get to go home every day. Used to be an OTR trucker.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 29, 2011)

Heh, skyrim doesn't seem to like my gpu overclocked. Hard core crash

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 29, 2011)

Why do I keep killing this thread today

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Why do I keep killing this thread today
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Cuz you talkin about Skyrim boy  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## alfredino85 (Nov 29, 2011)

The machinarius game (the flash game) works fine with mdpi screen? 

Sent from my Legend using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Excuse me, who are you? And what does this have to do with this thread?

Click to collapse



All great questions....

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> All great questions....
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



All left unanswered 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> All left unanswered
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't even understand wtf the question was asking....

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I don't even understand wtf the question was asking....
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Maybe a game?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Maybe a game?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Do we look like we make games? If the answer to that is yes then where is my money?! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ohai. I have a calculus exam on Thursday and then he midterms are over! But still f##k, for the exam.
> 
> And I still have to wait 4 month to buy SGS2.

Click to collapse



That sounds like fun  Enjoy that. My finals aren't till next week. 

Why do you have to wait 4 months? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I will, I'll buy BF3, L.A. Noir, never played Skyrim but may give it a try... just hope the calculus is not too hard.
> 
> Because I will have money by then.  It's too expensive. 650$. And with the current Iran economy it's even expected to get more expensive.

Click to collapse



Holy crap biscuits Batman! That's a lot. Well, once again you're screwed over by economics. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> How much did you buy it? Considering yours must be more expensive because of bigger screen...
> Oh and how much space is available for apps? I think you didn't answer last night...
> 
> Yeah, economy is a beach. The inflation here must something like 30%... although imanutjob says it's below 10%! Yeah below 10% my a$$.

Click to collapse



Off contract (full price) it was $525.25. I have 2GB of internal for apps, and 16GB for files and all the good ish.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 29, 2011)

Might be getting a 2nd Gen ipoo for 30

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> So the 2 GB for apps is apart from the 16 GB internal?
> 
> 525 is still a lot for me... how can bd buy so many phones!??

Click to collapse



2 aren't hers. And all are contract upgrades I believe 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> So the 2 GB for apps is apart from the 16 GB internal?
> 
> 525 is still a lot for me... how can bd buy so many phones!??

Click to collapse



Yeah, but yours may be different 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah but I still prefer the original SGSII design....
> 
> I was reading a few reviews on SGSII today, and couldn't help and laugh at those guys waiting for official updates...

Click to collapse



Official updates!? We still wait for those?! Oh my god! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 29, 2011)

alfredino85 said:


> The machinarius game (the flash game) works fine with mdpi screen?

Click to collapse



You need to be IP banned. Especially considering you were probably serious.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Cuz you talkin about Skyrim boy
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Speaking of skyrim where teh hell's Sakai when I wanna talk bout skyrim.lol
I had to do a fresh install. I. Had so many mods running without testing them first and a beta gpu drive. Then overclocking crashed my gpu's kernel 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow! Talking about skyrim really does kill the thread

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I know right! Who cares about official updates anymore?? Oh right there are still noobs that actually consist the majority of the world's poulation.
> 
> Oh and I think the guys at cnet take money from Apple.

Click to collapse



Not much can be ported without official updates 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wow! Talking about skyrim really does kill the thread
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Told ya 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Not much can be ported without official updates
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



True this. But as long as the source code is released then I don't care. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> True this. But as long as the source code is released then I don't care.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



My girlfriends sick. :/ she has no color to her, and feels like she's gonna throw up. I hope its her period.....

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My girlfriends sick. :/ she has no color to her, and feels like she's gonna throw up. I hope its her period.....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Or it could possibly be....? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Or it could possibly be....?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Shhhhh, don't worry him

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Shhhhh, don't worry him
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



What?! I was gonna say the flu! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> *cough*AOSP*cough*.

Click to collapse



Yeah but you'll need the source code to make custom roms. He is right...

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Did I say anything else? Android Open-Source Project, right?
> 
> I don't want to bring politics in again but those goddamn retarded basijis have attached the UK embassy in Tehran and taken some embasssy staff hostage. UK, you can retaliate now if you will, please.

Click to collapse



I know what AOSP is, but if you don't have the source code from the manufacturers then you won't have the binaries or anything you'll need to actually port AOSP. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Aha OK sorry don't know much about programming.

Click to collapse



I know that's why I'm not calling you a noob or anything of that sorts.  I can't wait till I can build my own roms. Exciting 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hope it bricks your phone! *evil laugh*...
> 
> But can't you do it now? Oh and if you needed theming I can help.

Click to collapse



I want to know everything before I try anything. And yeah, I won't brick my phone................

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What?! I was gonna say the flu!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Sure sure

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What?! I was gonna say the flu!

Click to collapse



I'll say it. Morning sickness sucks. I should know, after 4 kids it's a nightmare.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sure sure
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



See? Jase said it for me. Wait...you have 4 kids Jase? Aren't you a guy...>_>

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> See? Jase said it for me. Wait...you have 4 kids Jase? Aren't you a guy...>_>
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Damnn, he must be that freak man who I seen on TV who had a baby

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Damnn, he must be that freak man who I seen on TV who had a baby
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



What?! No way!!!! XD Mindblowing stuff 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wow! Talking about skyrim really does kill the thread
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Finished it while on break. Level 60+ Iron Man build (Max enchanting+alchemy+smithing with 80-100 for sneak, archery, one handed, heavy armor, and 40-50 for block and lockpick, can't seem to remember speech. Nothing in magic)

Killed all "bosses" with little more than 5 hits, can stand in the way of harm and health regen > damage taken no matter what's thrown at me. After I got a hold of a REALLY powerful shout, Archery got stuck pretty low and I invested heavily into one handed.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2011)

Should i stay or should i go?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello everyone!  
Seems like i killed the thread again 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone? Guys im sorry
*foreveralone.jpg*

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2011)

Nah @Dexter....that's my job  (thread killing)

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nah @Dexter....that's my job  (thread killing)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol xD
How are ya bd?
@mil: whats going on bro?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Don't bro me bro!
> 
> Not much, I have a calculus exam on Thursday and Then I'm gonna party!! With some video games actually...
> Oh and I'm in love... With Samsung Galaxy S II! Too bad I'm good enough yet.

Click to collapse



Niiice... btw thursday=no school (general strike  ) 
i have started liking the sgs2 too.... :strange:  and i dont know why... probably because the sensation doesnt fit well in my hand....  




Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Finished it while on break. Level 60+ Iron Man build (Max enchanting+alchemy+smithing with 80-100 for sneak, archery, one handed, heavy armor, and 40-50 for block and lockpick, can't seem to remember speech. Nothing in magic)
> 
> Killed all "bosses" with little more than 5 hits, can stand in the way of harm and health regen > damage taken no matter what's thrown at me. After I got a hold of a REALLY powerful shout, Archery got stuck pretty low and I invested heavily into one handed.

Click to collapse



Wow, I need to focus more on the game than modding.haha. almost level 12

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wow, I need to focus more on the game than modding.haha. almost level 12
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Meh, Sky is just a nerd  Don't be influenced by his nerdy ways of the nerd....even though I'm sure we're all nerds lol

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 29, 2011)

Didn't go to school today. What's up people

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello:

Milad (Online)

Lurker or offline:
BD
M_T_M
DD
dexter
Max
anyone who posted pages behind this one.


Anyway, 

Today is tuesday and made it through another monday

Also CAKE concert NExt Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> 
> Milad (Online)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The cake is a lie
@ error, the fact the I'm playing with Modding the game more than playing the game itself, wouldn't that make me more of a nerd?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> The cake is a lie
> @ error, the fact the I'm playing with Modding the game more than playing the game itself, wouldn't that make me more of a nerd?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Wouldn't that be a mind f*ck:

1. I buy cake tickets
2. I goto concert
3. I see this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





4. Then im like:  


5. Then i'm like :


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Wouldn't that be a mind f*ck:
> 
> 1. I buy cake tickets
> 2. I goto concert
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao, epic trolling
Who is cake anyways?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lmao, epic trolling
> Who is cake anyways?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



an awesome band:


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> an awesome band:

Click to collapse



A dessert 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 29, 2011)

the cake is a pie

what's up people?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the cake is a pie
> 
> what's up people?

Click to collapse



Lmao Hey Husam  How are you bud? How's the wife and kids? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lmao Hey Husam  How are you bud? How's the wife and kids?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Hello error and LMAO to that question,

Hey husam


I can't wait for my 250gb hard drive for xbox gets here and vice city


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello error and LMAO to that question,
> 
> Hey husam
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey! That was a legitimate question! Dx Whose to say Husam isn't a successful man with a wife and kids?  

I get my 360 today...w007!!!!

When will they be there? Today? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lmao Hey Husam  How are you bud? How's the wife and kids?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I'm good, a girl got autocorrected on facebook chat, now making me laugh as hell, best part, she went offline 

and my wife and kids say hi


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 29, 2011)

I played with a bunch of different tablets earlier today, and I must say the Sony tablet S stole my heart

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm good, a girl got autocorrected on facebook chat, now making me laugh as hell, best part, she went offline
> 
> and my wife and kids say hi

Click to collapse



What did she autocorrect? 

How long has it been since you two have been married? 14 years right? You've almost been together as long as M_T_M and his lady! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I played with a bunch of different tablets earlier today, and I must say the Sony tablet S stole my heart
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Its rather nice ain't it 







Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I played with a bunch of different tablets earlier today, and I must say the Sony tablet S stole my heart
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Wait till the transformer prime comes out. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What did she autocorrect?
> 
> How long has it been since you two have been married? 14 years right? You've almost been together as long as M_T_M and his lady!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse




> so u do the honer laterz

Click to collapse



the word honer is supposed to be choice I guess, according to the conversation above, here is what it means: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=honer


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the word honer is supposed to be choice I guess, according to the conversation above, here is what it means: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=honer

Click to collapse



Ewww! xD Why would you want to do the honer later?! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Ewww! xD Why would you want to do the honer later?!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



dont ask me, ask iphones


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It looks like sh!t though. I love my Iconia A500, if you don't it being a little heavy, and Acer sucking @ software.
> 
> I want SGS II! How you guys make 500$ quick?

Click to collapse



You sell crack or become a pimp

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> dont ask me, ask iphones

Click to collapse



Oh....that makes so much more sense.

@Milad, it's called a job homie. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, I can get hanged for either of those. Anything else?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What other jobs can you get? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey! That was a legitimate question! Dx Whose to say Husam isn't a successful man with a wife and kids?
> 
> I get my 360 today...w007!!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



psshhh

i wish they were coming today, but i just ordered them yesterday and due to the holiday probaly won't get them til next week, i might get one of the friday if im lucky


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Not sure, maybe work in a cab company? I don't many skills... And not yet a graduate degree.

Click to collapse



Whatever gets you cash man. No job is too much for you. 

@Dave, that blows. Hopefully everything comes in time for you to veg out over break.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Whatever gets you cash man. No job is too much for you.
> 
> @Dave, that blows. Hopefully everything comes in time for you to veg out over break.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



ya, i know, i really want the hard drive so i can download san andreas and gta 4 on it and ill be set.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya, i know, i really want the hard drive so i can download san andreas and gta 4 on it and ill be set.

Click to collapse



Won't you have enough space for that right now on your hdd? :eek

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Won't you have enough space for that right now on your hdd? :eek
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



no i only have 5gb


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> no i only have 5gb

Click to collapse



That's, horrible Dave. I pity the fool with 5GB remaining on his HDD.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Male stripper?
> At least thank God I don't need to buy a new PC. I usually did every 2 years but theis system I got 2 years still runs Crysis 2 @highest setting.

Click to collapse



Hey, you gotta do what you gotta do. XD

Wow, that's impressive 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Male stripper?
> At least thank God I don't need to buy a new PC. I usually did every 2 years but theis system I got 2 years still runs Crysis 2 @highest setting.

Click to collapse



Ah but wait 'till you get a DX11 Graphics card, then you will not


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's, horrible Dave. I pity the fool with 5GB remaining on his HDD.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



what can i say  20gb hard drive goes fast, i have lots of arcade games and saves, hence why i ordered the biggest hard drive for my xbox


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

I got my package 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I got my package
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



You gunna sign up for Xbox live? 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I got my package
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Sweet and yes you better sign up for xbox live


----------



## trell959 (Nov 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Sweet and yes you better sign up for xbox live

Click to collapse



you play? Gt please!   

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 29, 2011)

trell959 said:


> you play? Gt please!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



yep sure do 

what games you play? 

Ill think about giving my gamertag out


----------



## trell959 (Nov 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> yep sure do
> 
> what games you play?
> 
> Ill think about giving my gamertag out

Click to collapse



Forza 4 and 3, modern warfare 3, battlefield 3, gears of war 3. Been playing forza lately though 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

I will when I have money 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I will when I have money
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



have your eyes on any games?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 29, 2011)

trell959 said:


> have your eyes on any games?

Click to collapse



Dunno where you all get the money to spend on games.

I'm studying for my pilots license and this ish is expensive.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 29, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Forza 4 and 3, modern warfare 3, battlefield 3, gears of war 3. Been playing forza lately though
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



i don't have any of those games yet 

But i do have halo reach 

i'll play you in that


----------



## trell959 (Nov 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i don't have any of those games yet
> 
> But i do have halo reach
> 
> i'll play you in that

Click to collapse



I have it too

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Nov 29, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Dunno where you all get the money to spend on games.
> 
> I'm studying for my pilots license and this ish is expensive.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



I want my pilots license too. Do you wanna fly commercial? 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 29, 2011)

trell959 said:


> I have it too
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



ok

GT: PM me if you need it still

let me know when u got it so i can take it down


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

trell959 said:


> have your eyes on any games?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I have mw3 and I have portal 2 coming in the mail.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone heard of Jimmy Walker?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## trell959 (Nov 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ok
> 
> 
> 
> let me know when u got it so i can take it down

Click to collapse



I don't think I'll get on today so send me a friend request. I'll pm you 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 29, 2011)

trell959 said:


> I want my pilots license too. Do you wanna fly commercial?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeap. My dads a CFII. So I'm using the family plane.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ok
> 
> GT: HOOKAHZORR
> 
> let me know when u got it so i can take it down

Click to collapse



Sent you a request.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Nov 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Anyone heard of Jimmy Walker?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



The actor? 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sent you a request.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I thought u had no money for xbox live?


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2011)

trell959 said:


> The actor?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No. Me 
Some of my friends me call me jim and today i missed the bus, so i had to go home on foot 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## trell959 (Nov 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sent you a request.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



You get paid fast 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 29, 2011)

trell959 said:


> You get paid fast
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



or he just has a silver account


----------



## trell959 (Nov 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> or he just has a silver account

Click to collapse



Acually, he probably got a month of free gold 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Nov 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> No. Me
> Some of my friends me call me jim and today i missed the bus, so i had to go home on foot
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



why not wait for another bus??? 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry Dexter and Milad, I posted in the thread with the intent on staying and cab crap ended up derailing that plan... 
I'm attempting to put together a fake Christmas tree nao.... 
Also, hi all

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2011)

trell959 said:


> why not wait for another bus???
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No buses after midnight.... xD
@bd: its ok 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I thought u had no money for xbox live?

Click to collapse



I don't know, it just says free...

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sorry Dexter and Milad, I posted in the thread with the intent on staying and cab crap ended up derailing that plan...
> I'm attempting to put together a fake Christmas tree nao....
> Also, hi all
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



hey babydoll 

what's up all


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey babydoll
> 
> what's up all

Click to collapse



Hey hus  how are you?


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I don't know, it just says free...
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



silver 

no gaming , however like trell says you might have a month gold card somewhere in there


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> silver
> 
> no gaming , however like trell says you might have a month gold card somewhere in there

Click to collapse



Where the hell would that be? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Where the hell would that be?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



in the box 

If not in the video game box 

Didn't your modernwarfare xbox come with MW3? and a 1 month gold card?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> in the box
> 
> If not in the video game box
> 
> Didn't your modernwarfare xbox come with MW3? and a 1 month gold card?

Click to collapse



I didn't see one. I'll have to check again.... 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I didn't see one. I'll have to check again....
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Ok so i confirmed that the MW3 xbox should have the 1 month gold subscription somewhere...


Tell me does your xbox live profile say gold or silver in the my xbox screen, where your avatar is?


----------



## trell959 (Nov 29, 2011)

Actually if he makes an account, it should automatically be free for a month. When you register , it should've said something like "youre eligible for a free 1 month gold!" Or something of that nature

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ok so i confirmed that the MW3 xbox should have the 1 month gold subscription somewhere...
> 
> 
> Tell me does your xbox live profile say gold or silver in the my xbox screen, where your avatar is?

Click to collapse



It says free... I don't know, I did it on an older gamertag, does that make any difference?  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 29, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Actually if he makes an account, it should automatically be free for a month. When you register , it should've said something like "youre eligible for a free 1 month gold!" Or something of that nature
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



oh, then maybe he got it, sorry old time xboxer didn't know about being prompted for 1 month free, im used to cards 

---------- Post added at 04:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> It says free... I don't know, I did it on an older gamertag, does that make any difference?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



yes 

You only get a month free if you signup a new gamertag


----------



## trell959 (Nov 29, 2011)

I remember the card days

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll sign up a new gt then.  later.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 29, 2011)

trell959 said:


> I remember the card days
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



ya and i think they still use them and give you them in games  

But im on the yearly plan and recently resubscribed and got a year for 37 bucks instead of 60 

I called in about a simple deletion of one of my credit cards on there cause it wouldn't let me delete my card. And they hooked me up for being a long time xbox live subscriber


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 30, 2011)

So dev gets a Xbox and this thread dies... go figure

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 30, 2011)

Guys, I feel confused, embarrassed, angered and sad. I want the Motorola Droid razr! I don't even know why. Its subpar on every level to the GN and the rezound, but it also has what I think is the least intrusive OEM skin. I feel like I'm high or something for saying that....

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Nov 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> So dev gets a Xbox and this thread dies... go figure
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



We're in a meeting... 



Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 30, 2011)

trell959 said:


> We're in a meeting...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Siigghhh, i feel so left out


----------



## trell959 (Nov 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Siigghhh, i feel so left out

Click to collapse



Haha what's up with you DD

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 30, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Haha what's up with you DD
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Meh, tired as f#ck. A little drunk.

Bahaha, so i come downstairs without a shirt on and my mom says "Holy crap, have you been taking steroids?" accusingly
Me "noo" thinking you cant be serious
her "then why are your muscles popping?" disbelievingly  
me "cuz i work out like three times a day."

So yeaahh, what bout you, whats new?


----------



## trell959 (Nov 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Meh, tired as f#ck. A little drunk.
> 
> Bahaha, so i come downstairs without a shirt on and my mom says "Holy crap, have you been taking steroids?" accusingly
> Me "noo" thinking you cant be serious
> ...

Click to collapse



Didn't go to school or work. I feel like sh*t

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2011)

goodmorning people


----------



## sakai4eva (Nov 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Meh, tired as f#ck. A little drunk.
> 
> Bahaha, so i come downstairs without a shirt on and my mom says "Holy crap, have you been taking steroids?" accusingly
> Me "noo" thinking you cant be serious
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

Morning 







Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey maz, what's up?


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 30, 2011)

Morning. So much win. I'm not a troll dad. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## negrobembon (Nov 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey maz, what's up?

Click to collapse



I just love this guy's avatar

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey maz, what's up?

Click to collapse



feeling jelly of the xbox guys 

You?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


>

Click to collapse



Lmao, ima just saying what happened, got no reason to lie

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> feeling jelly of the xbox guys
> 
> You?

Click to collapse



You and DD jelly?  Morning amigos.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You and DD jelly?  Morning amigos.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Si, Morning 


deliriousDroid said:


> Lmao, ima just saying what happened, got no reason to lie
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



lol  Well....


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Si, Morning
> 
> 
> lol  Well....

Click to collapse



Yeah I ended up making a new GT and naming it pot8t0sknz  It made me lul.  You're on xda mighty early? Late? Idfk.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yeah I ended up making a new GT and naming it pot8t0sknz  It made me lul.  You're on xda mighty early? Late? Idfk.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



lol  Sweet 

and yeah, No school, But only 1130 

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------

Not bad

http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/30/lenovo-lephone-k2-to-arrive-with-4-3-inch-ips-display-1-5ghz-du/


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol  Sweet
> 
> and yeah, No school, But only 1130

Click to collapse



Maxey don't you have a 360?  

I can't wait till I have no school, it'll be game vegging time, ALL the time!  So how are you? Feeling better than usual or worse? Or the same?! 

Edit: That IS impressive, but, whatever  I'm happy with my phone.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Maxey don't you have a 360?
> 
> I can't wait till I have no school, it'll be game vegging time, ALL the time!  So how are you? Feeling better than usual or worse? Or the same?!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Somewhere, Slightly broken as far as I know, Good idea though ill check it out in a bit 

xD lol  Meh Alright thanks  Yourself?

Also, SMALOED+>IPS my blacks are black 



m1l4droid said:


> Yes! Galaxy S II has dropped some price! Around 50$!
> @Cam. Cool!
> 
> Guys, you know how to prevent cars from freezing overnight?

Click to collapse



Sup milad awesome


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> They are never as black as black body.
> 
> Not much. Is L.A. Noir out for PC?

Click to collapse



lolwut? 

 But they are dude  


Also, I think so  Google told me yes


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Well thenask Google what's black body!

Click to collapse




Ah i see haha maybe not that black then 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You and DD jelly?  Morning amigos.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Yeah dude, I feel out of the loop now
But not jealous that you will have to pay a fee to play soon
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Somewhere, Slightly broken as far as I know, Good idea though ill check it out in a bit
> 
> xD lol  Meh Alright thanks  Yourself?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go find it, fix it, then we'll play portal 2 multiplayer.  

I don't know how you could possibly prevent it from freezing overnight. Maybe put it in a warmer environment? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah dude, I feel out of the loop now
> But not jealous that you will have to pay a fee to play soon
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Meh, $12 for 3 months? Not bad to me.  And you should get one too! We'll all be pwning noobs in our COD/MW3 mafia. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

id play  Also MY PC IS DEMENTED! It types things i tyopeed earlier in this thread randomly wherever and keeps trying to scrooll down, anyideas?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> id play  Also MY PC IS DEMENTED! It types things i tyopeed earlier in this thread randomly wherever and keeps trying to scrooll down, anyideas?

Click to collapse



You should play  

Unplug the keyboard and mouse, then uninstall the drivers and reinstall? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Go find it, fix it, then we'll play portal 2 multiplayer.
> 
> I don't know how you could possibly prevent it from freezing overnight. Maybe put it in a warmer environment?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



freezing?  

Also I will try now dude, Hopefully I don't get electrocuted (You guys seen the pic a while back? I took it out the housing now its a metal box 

---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> You should play
> 
> Unplug the keyboard and mouse, then uninstall the drivers and reinstall?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



but, why would it happen?  IT's stopped for now, But its strange


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Meh, $12 for 3 months? Not bad to me.  And you should get one too! We'll all be pwning noobs in our COD/MW3 mafia.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



That's not to bad but I might hold off till the 720 comes out, who would be jelly then?lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> freezing?
> 
> Also I will try now dude, Hopefully I don't get electrocuted (You guys seen the pic a while back? I took it out the housing now its a metal box

Click to collapse



I was talking to Milad about his car lol 

But yeah, why would you do that? That's totally not the safe thing to do....

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> That's not to bad but I might hold off till the 720 comes out, who would be jelly then?lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I wouldn't be. You'd be the only one with it  lol

@Maxey, I'm thinking corrupted drivers.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I was talking to Milad about his car lol
> 
> But yeah, why would you do that? That's totally not the safe thing to do....
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I was thinking of flashing to play echm aarrrrrr! Echem backed up games , but note to self read instructions through and make sure you have what's needed first, i didn't so i gave up  






Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I was thinking of flashing to play echm aarrrrrr! Echem backed up games , but note to self read instructions through and make sure you have what's needed first, i didn't so i gave up
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao sounds like something I would do unfortunately. We're too lazy man. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I wouldn't be. You'd be the only one with it  lol
> 
> @Maxey, I'm thinking corrupted drivers.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Wouldn't that be reason to be jelly?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wouldn't that be reason to be jelly?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



No because then we can't play online together  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lmao sounds like something I would do unfortunately. We're too lazy man.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Lmao xD yeah, also. ... bike, soon to be done 






Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No because then we can't play online together
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



You don't think they would be compatable?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You don't think they would be compatable?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I don't think so.  Do you? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao xD yeah, also. ... bike, soon to be done
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Awesome! What needs to be fixed? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

New headset iv been putting off buying and wheel lock nuts which i have but can't find a thingy to fit 


I_am_Error said:


> Awesome! What needs to be fixed?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

Also doubt but would be awesome 


deliriousDroid said:


> You don't think they would be compatable?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

Mafia? 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Mafia?
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



I have classes. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

Ah okay dude 



Dd? 




I_am_Error said:


> I have classes.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah okay dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Was milking a fresh Jersey heifer
What's new Max?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Was milking a fresh Jersey heifer
> What's new Max?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Sweet, that's a cow yeah?  

Hey  nothing much, yous? 

We should make the xboxers jelly 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet, that's a cow yeah?
> 
> Hey  nothing much, yous?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How so? Make a skyrim mod to allow multiplayer?haha
Nd yeah, it's a cow
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> feeling jelly of the xbox guys
> 
> You?

Click to collapse



lmfao, same here 

hi again


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmfao, same here
> 
> hi again

Click to collapse



Why you jelly too? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> How so? Make a skyrim mod to allow multiplayer?haha
> Nd yeah, it's a cow
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse




That would be awshum, also you reminded me i need to buy that cheers haha 
Just checking , good 

Also hi again hus 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> That would be awshum, also you reminded me i need to buy that cheers haha
> Just checking , good
> 
> Also hi again hus
> ...

Click to collapse



The first patch got released today less bugs, yaayyyy. Nd buy it. Now! Haha

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> The first patch got released today less bugs, yaayyyy. Nd buy it. Now! Haha
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse




How you gonna make us boxers jelly? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> The first patch got released today less bugs, yaayyyy. Nd buy it. Now! Haha
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



XD sweet  i wonder how hard multi player could be 






Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD sweet  i wonder how hard multi player could be
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think really hard the best they got for oblivion was two characters on one computer. No network

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 30, 2011)

So now I'm just nonexistent...? You guys are gonna kill the thread again, I can already feel it.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So now I'm just nonexistent...? You guys are gonna kill the thread again, I can already feel it.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



You have gone the way of the dark side. Thou art shunned!
Ijks but you asked how I'm gunna make you boxers jelly??? With this beastly egg and melted cheese breakfast sandwich
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You have gone the way of the dark side. Thou art shunned!
> Ijks but you asked how I'm gunna make you boxers jelly??? With this beastly egg and melted cheese breakfast sandwich
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Holy f***

Looks so awesome!  jelly


Alsodamn about oblivion

And dev we shall not die, right? 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> How you gonna make us boxers jelly?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse




With mods  we shall be awesome  




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 30, 2011)

I am jelly, but only because I'm hungry. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> With mods  we shall be awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This
I will learn coding, just to make mods, just to make them jelly
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You have gone the way of the dark side. Thou art shunned!
> Ijks but you asked how I'm gunna make you boxers jelly??? With this beastly egg and melted cheese breakfast sandwich
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I'm hungry, stop posting food


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> This
> I will learn coding, just to make mods, just to make them jelly
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse




I will just leech from others mods  but will be epic  xD

Also Dev, I'm jelly, but only because of my obiece mind 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> This
> I will learn coding, just to make mods, just to make them jelly
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Bah! You learn coding? I doubt it verily. Also, I'm learning coding too so I'm already one step ahead of you.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

But you wont be able to use that code on the box 

Also husam












Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 30, 2011)

You don't think I can use it on the xbox? Try me! I'll hard mod that hoe.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Bah! You learn coding? I doubt it verily. Also, I'm learning coding too so I'm already one step ahead of you.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Correct me if I'm wrong, but mods can't be used on consoles?
Nd yeah, I don't have the time for learning, so I will do the same as Max
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

XD fair enough  and good luck  I'd do that but as earlier, too much effort  



I_am_Error said:


> You don't think I can use it on the xbox? Try me! I'll hard mod that hoe.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but mods can't be used on consoles?
> Nd yeah, I don't have the time for learning, so I will do the same as Max
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



They're alot alot more difficult and get patched: p

Also xD lmao 






Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but mods can't be used on consoles?
> Nd yeah, I don't have the time for learning, so I will do the same as Max
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



They can be. All you would have to do is take the iso of the game you're playing, smack it on your computer, and mod it that way. You'd have to hard mod the 360 though so that it'll accept foreign isos. Or something along those lines.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

Also console has no console 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm off seeya  





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## trell959 (Nov 30, 2011)

Good morning time travelers! Except you DD......

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 30, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Good morning time travelers! Except you DD......
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Fuuuu man
Later max
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> :beer::banghead::screwy::what::sly::thumbup::thumbdown:

Click to collapse



New Smileys
Also hai Canadian weather, I was wondering when you would show up...
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> New Smileys
> Also hai Canadian weather, I was wondering when you would show up...
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



That's, awful. I hate winter.  What do farmers do during the winter? I have always wondered that..

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's, awful. I hate winter.  What do farmers do during the winter? I have always wondered that..

Click to collapse



They eat the food that they stocked up during the harvest. And whatever meat they stored/smoked/salted.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's, awful. I hate winter.  What do farmers do during the winter? I have always wondered that..
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse




Bring them indoors 

Also i can't see Smileys

Also any reason not to get a Playbook? 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

HAPPY XMAS BRIDGET! 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> HAPPY XMAS BRIDGET!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Maxey! That's my birthday tree. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

Lmao  my bad  happy birthmas: D have a good one! 


Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Maxey! That's my birthday tree.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 30, 2011)

Farmers take things a little easier during the winter and just do the chores/milking. Well at least we do

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 30, 2011)

Happy B-day   BD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And 

Hello:
DD
Max
Milad 
Anyone who is going to post offline (M_T_M) 
Anyone who posted on a different page and is online
Anyone Lurking
Anyone that is going to get online sometime today





Anyway Guess what guys im going to get a puppy soon!!! 


pic of him coming soon 

---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 AM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> Happy B-day   BD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> And
> ...

Click to collapse





PICS!!!!!


----------



## Archer (Nov 30, 2011)

Tsk tsk!  You guys don't pay attention do you?

It's BD's birthday on Christmas day.  And I thought EVERYONE knew that!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @David. Won't your kittehs be eated by this goggie?

Click to collapse



no, i have a cocker spaniel at my moms house and she is very friendly to the kitties, the kitties will have to get used to him, and this dog it says that he is friendly to cats, but cats are scared, my cats will adjust


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice dog 

Hi David,Archer and Milad 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice dog
> 
> Hi David,Archer and Milad
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep, i can't wait to meet him 

---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 AM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> Yep, i can't wait to meet him

Click to collapse



We are going to call him

Shadow or Ash


Any other suggestions or do u like those names?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No. I suck at choosing  names.
> 
> OMG I'm so stressed!

Click to collapse



What did u name your kitty? 

Y u stressed?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 30, 2011)

Boring truck ride is boring

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yep, i can't wait to meet him
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






Or ... shadow ash! 


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Or ... shadow ash!
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



meh...

I think we are going to go with ask its short and sweet and we can call him ashy


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> meh...
> 
> I think we are going to go with ask its short and sweet and we can call him ashy

Click to collapse



You have a picture of teh dog in question 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You have a picture of teh dog in question
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yep go back a page


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> yep go back a page

Click to collapse



I just got outta school. I hazard no time

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I just got outta school. I hazard no time
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ok fine here: 



PICS!!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ok fine here:
> PICS!!!!
> [G]http://uploads.1-800-save-a-pet.com/images/pets/b/0/4/78425307.jpg?336w[/IMG]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Boy or girl?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Boy or girl?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



boy


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> boy

Click to collapse



Shadow? Being all black?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Shadow? Being all black?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That was one of the names i chose 

Shadow or ash is our favorites

was asking if any other suggestions?


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> That was one of the names i chose
> 
> Shadow or ash is our favorites
> 
> was asking if any other suggestions?

Click to collapse



Sorry. I'm really out of it.  Thor? Odin?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> That was one of the names i chose
> 
> Shadow or ash is our favorites
> 
> was asking if any other suggestions?

Click to collapse



His current name is Banjo, but i don't like that name so he is getting a name change 

---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 PM ----------




watt9493 said:


> Sorry. I'm really out of it.  Thor? Odin?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



na...

i think it will be ash

i think that is a cool name


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> His current name is Banjo, but i don't like that name so he is getting a name change
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its your dog.  I'm getting an Irish wolfhound and naming it Odin.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ok fine here:
> 
> 
> 
> PICS!!!!!

Click to collapse



A little thin, but delicious looking nonetheless.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 30, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> A little thin, but delicious looking nonetheless.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Gotta push the feed to it for a month, get it nice nd chubby

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 30, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> A little thin, but delicious looking nonetheless.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



They wont eat yer puppy. Jase just wants to hump it

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> They wont eat yer puppy. Jase just wants to hump it
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Tenderizeing it?haha 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 30, 2011)

Archer said:


> Tsk tsk!  You guys don't pay attention do you?
> 
> It's BD's birthday on Christmas day.  And I thought EVERYONE knew that!

Click to collapse



I knew that. I have to try and remember every one of my mafia's birthday. Unfortunately I can't do that but lucky for me BD's is easy to remember 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 30, 2011)

NY girlfriends catahoola/beagle mix. The cutest thing evar. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I knew that. I have to try and remember every one of my mafia's birthday. Unfortunately I can't do that but lucky for me BD's is easy to remember
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



hey error, 

u see my potential puppy i may get 

---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------




watt9493 said:


> NY girlfriends catahoola/beagle mix. The cutest thing evar.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



we were looking at beagle and beagle mix dogs, but changed our mind cause they prefer a big yard and we have a small yard in our apt. and the bark a lot and thats not good for an apartment


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hey error,
> 
> u see my potential puppy i may get

Click to collapse



Yeah! It looks Australian Sheppard black lab mix.  Looks stupidly hyper.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hey error,
> 
> u see my potential puppy i may get
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This dog is INSANE

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yeah! It looks Australian Sheppard black lab mix.  Looks stupidly hyper.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



He is actually :

1year and 7 months old and they say he loves to play 

also

he is a Cocker Spaniel/Dachshund


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> He is actually :
> 
> 1year and 7 months old and they say he loves to play
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I Haz a dachshund! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> He is actually :
> 
> 1year and 7 months old and they say he loves to play
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cute  Hope you're up to the challenge of dealing with such a rambunctious dog 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I Haz a dachshund!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He looks like a fatty 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I Haz a dachshund!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ya my buddy has one and he is very shy 

---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> I used to have a cocker spaniel when I was a wee boy and they stole it from me
> thanks for the reminder blink 182 fan
> 
> (true story also )

Click to collapse



My mom has one and she is so cute 

and hopefully i get this one

and sorry about your loss 

time to move on and stop trolling


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 30, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I used to have a cocker spaniel when I was a wee boy and they stole it from me
> thanks for the reminder blink 182 fan
> 
> (true story also )

Click to collapse



Who are "they" that you speak of? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 30, 2011)

@err, he just got fat when he slipped a disc and was partially paralyzed. And @Dave, Otto is far from teh shy

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> @err, he just got fat when he slipped a disc and was partially paralyzed. And @Dave, Otto is far from teh shy
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Awww  I remember you telling me about that. 

@M_T_M, wow you should have used your trollbilities and convinced them to leave you and your dog alone.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 30, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I was 6 years old you crazy plantain   did not even know what a troll was
> Also...pretty sure that old man dead by now....not making fun of that fact..just sayin'

Click to collapse



Karma for stealing your precious doggie!  He doesn't deserve immortality like the rest of us. 

That is a crappy thing to go through, truly unfortunate. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 30, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> To make thing even worst..I was given another puppie later that year and I broke one of his hind left by accident
> 
> That was not a happy year for me

Click to collapse



How did you mention to do that?! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 30, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> To make thing even worst..I was given another puppie later that year and I broke one of his hind left by accident
> 
> That was not a happy year for me

Click to collapse



Y U NO TAKE BETTER CARE OF PUPPIES?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 30, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I was jumping up and down the bed with said dog when I guess I pushed him and broke on of it's legs
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did console you with the other doggie 

I was just shocked at the new story of the new dog in the same year 

BTW how old were you when you were jumping up and down on bed? 

*M_T_M edit: Not planning to repeat myself David 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19858183&postcount=18302

Trololololox*


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 30, 2011)

My dog:






-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I did console you with the other doggie
> 
> I was just shocked at the new story of the new dog in the same year
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no need to get  red about it


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Maxey! That's my birthday tree.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday


----------



## jasecloud4 (Nov 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I Haz a dachshund!

Click to collapse



He looks...chewy.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## Archer (Nov 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> My dog:

Click to collapse



I would. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

Archer said:


> I would.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You would what? Kick her? I did. XD

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Happy birthday bd!
> 
> OMG, I'm dying from stress. F##king exams. Thank God it's the last. OMG.
> 
> Oh and I want Samsung Galaxy S II.

Click to collapse



My birthday is Dec 25th.... But thank you. Also hi all

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> My birthday is Dec 25th.... But thank you. Also hi all
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



oh lol, birthday with christmas, sucks 
you only get the gifts once


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 1, 2011)

Heyy mafiosos

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## trell959 (Dec 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heyy mafiosos
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



What's up

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 1, 2011)

trell959 said:


> What's up
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bout to eat some quesadias
What bout you?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## trell959 (Dec 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Bout to eat some quesadias
> What bout you?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Getting b*tched at by my mom for getting a C+ in math...:/

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 1, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Getting b*tched at by my mom for getting a C+ in math...:/
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



wow, I was a D student
nd my parents where cool with that, as long as there was no failing of classes


----------



## trell959 (Dec 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> wow, I was a D student
> nd my parents where cool with that, as long as there was no failing of classes

Click to collapse



Lucky ass. My Dads like that , but my mom gets butt hurt 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 1, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Lucky ass. My Dads like that , but my mom gets butt hurt
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You gotta try tho old "my girlfriend is pregnant.... just kidding, i got c+ in math" trick 

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## trell959 (Dec 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You gotta try tho old "my girlfriend is pregnant.... just kidding, i got c+ in math" trick
> 
> Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'

Click to collapse



Hahaha! They would seriously believe that I got my gf pregnant. Is that bad? Lol

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 1, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Hahaha! They would seriously believe that I got my gf pregnant. Is that bad? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nah, it just means you have a good sex life. If it bothers them, so what.

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## trell959 (Dec 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nah, it just means you have a good sex life. If it bothers them, so what.
> 
> Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'

Click to collapse



Well that's good to know haha

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oh lol, birthday with christmas, sucks
> you only get the gifts once

Click to collapse



Nope. I get double presents. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nope. I get double presents.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ohai, night errybody

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Dec 1, 2011)

And the thread sleeps 


Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 1, 2011)

Mornings

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

Morning guise. Guess whose hungry? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Dead thread is dead


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Morning guise. Guess whose hungry?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Meh is hungry?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Meh is hungry?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



meh, everyone in this thread is always hungry


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> meh, everyone in this thread is always hungry

Click to collapse



I's hungry for kittehs.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm sooo full
Salsa melts and potatoes nd eggs fried in herbs nd olive oil. I like to think I'm a good cook.lol
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 1, 2011)

i need a good proxy. my school blocked EVERYTHING! i cant get on any websites, google is the only thing that works


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

Ultrasurf, or tor.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey guys!  How's it going? 

Almost done! Just one more day! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello: Husam,Error,Milad,Jase.Watt,Anyone lurking or will be online soon or later 


Good NEWS:
1. Going to see the puppy this saturday and potentially get him too, he is coming to meet my cats 
2. 2 more  boring classes 


Bad News:
1. Project for boring class is still not finished 
2. I have a take home final for boring class i get on monday and its due the following monday and have to present the following monday, however then ill be done with this stupid class
3. Packages not coming til mid-end of next week (except for one that is a xmas present for my bro which came yesterday)


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello: Husam,Error,Milad,Jase.Watt,Anyone lurking or will be online soon or later
> 
> Good NEWS:
> -Doggie stuffs-
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey man  Awesome news about the dog, when are you supposed to get it? 

I have to come in to do my finals so at least you have that  Only things I'll have are Math, Spanish, and Java  Plus, I got a nice little Christmas bonus.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey man  Awesome news about the dog, when are you supposed to get it?
> 
> I have to come in to do my finals so at least you have that  Only things I'll have are Math, Spanish, and Java  Plus, I got a nice little Christmas bonus.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Well i submitted application yeseterday morning, i got an email last night to come meet him at petsmart on saturday and she said we could take him over to my apt to see how he acts around the cats, which my cats will most likely hide, and if all goes well there hopefully ill have him that same day (on saturday)


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Spanish!!??
> Platanos are supposed to speak Spanish you crazy wacky naner
> 
> Also...proof of you succeeding in such class or it never happened

Click to collapse



I meant Spanish finals  Plus, I'm Italian, not Spanish! 

I'll give you proof when I get my final grades in. Just remind me, or I'll probably forget. I can show you the grade results from my last oral exam when I get home if you want.

@Dave, good luck with that man.  Dogs are awesome pets. BUT, they can be really annoying sometimes... 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> @Dave, good luck with that man.  Dogs are awesome pets. BUT, they can be really annoying sometimes...
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Thanks 

And cats are more annoying and i have 2 of them


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Thanks
> 
> And cats are more annoying and i have 2 of them

Click to collapse



Meh, I like cats because they are low maintenance. But honestly I like dogs more. They make good pets. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello: Husam,Error,Milad,Jase.Watt,Anyone lurking or will be online soon or later
> 
> 
> Good NEWS:
> ...

Click to collapse



Good News:

1. Puppy's are delicious. Find out what sauce his breed tastes best with.
2. School sucks. Panhandling is where it's at. There was an article I read that showed a panhandler in Miami made of 100k USD a year.

Bad News:

1. See part 2 of previous sections.
2. See above question.
3. Eh Christmas sucks too. I prefer Hanukkah. 8 days of presents instead of just 1.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Meh, I like cats because they are low maintenance. But honestly I like dogs more. They make good pets.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Yes i know, and i love my cats for that but my cats always meow loudly for everything and sometimes while you sleep you wake up to a cat butt or loud meowing saying they want something   

A dog is always happy to see you and cats are like meh...... plus u can't walk a cat or take the cats out 

I like both cats and dogs equally


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes i know, and i love my cats for that but my cats always meow loudly for everything and sometimes while you sleep you wake up to a cat butt or loud meowing saying they want something
> 
> A dog is always happy to see you and cats are like meh...... plus u can't walk a cat or take the cats out
> 
> I like both cats and dogs equally

Click to collapse



That's gross man, my cats never did that....

Yeah! That's awesome! So the cat will always feel exactly how I feel when I see it. Meh x) 

I am honestly more of a reptile person anyways, or fish. Keep those bastards in a tank. 

Jase, u crazy.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's gross man, my cats never did that....
> 
> Yeah! That's awesome! So the cat will always feel exactly how I feel when I see it. Meh x)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyway off that disgusting subject.......


moneyz for you tomorrow


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Anyway off that disgusting subject.......
> 
> 
> moneyz for you tomorrow

Click to collapse



Yeah son! Then when that happens Husam's phone will be shipped out asap 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yeah son! Then when that happens Husam's phone will be shipped out asap
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Is husam ok with that?

cause he said he wanted to double check something or what not?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Is husam ok with that?
> 
> cause he said he wanted to double check something or what not?

Click to collapse



I don't know.... What was he supposed to double check? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I don't know.... What was he supposed to double check?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



IDK, but when i said i will have moneys tomorrow like last week he said that  


@Husam we need answers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I don't know.... What was he supposed to double check?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I want to double check about the customs in jordan, see if it is possible to be shipped directly to me without paying triple it's price to the government..


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I want to double check about the customs in jordan, see if it is possible to be shipped directly to me without paying triple it's price to the government..

Click to collapse



Sooooo you go ahead and do that....?  Plus, government, y u so greedy?! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I want to double check about the customs in jordan, see if it is possible to be shipped directly to me without paying triple it's price to the government..

Click to collapse



Yes check that out today or early tommorrow so we can send it out tommorrow 

@ Error what time is it where you live?

I want to know so i can send money in time so u can make the shipment in time for pick up


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sooooo you go ahead and do that....?  Plus, government, y u so greedy?!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



it's the arab world, everything is f___ed up 

you know what, forget it, just send it to my parents, the address I gave you earlier, I'm sure they are going to lie...


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes check that out today or early tommorrow so we can send it out tommorrow
> 
> @ Error what time is it where you live?
> 
> I want to know so i can send money in time so u can make the shipment in time for pick up

Click to collapse



Well it's 1:25 now but I don't get out of school tomorrow till later.  I may have to do it Saturday or Monday. 

@Husam, lie about what? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Well it's 1:25 now but I don't get out of school tomorrow till later.  I may have to do it Saturday or Monday.
> 
> @Husam, lie about what?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



oh ok, so u are 2 hrs ahead of me


what time does your school start and finish?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Well it's 1:25 now but I don't get out of school tomorrow till later.  I may have to do it Saturday or Monday.
> 
> @Husam, lie about what?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



whatever they are going to say about the way of not paying .. bla bla bla


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> oh ok, so u are 2 hrs ahead of me
> 
> 
> what time does your school start and finish?

Click to collapse



Depends on classes, typically though I start class at 8am and get home around 5pm or 6.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> whatever they are going to say about the way of not paying .. bla bla bla

Click to collapse



You totally lost me. I have a really bad urge for McDonalds. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Depends on classes, typically though I start class at 8am and get home around 5pm or 6.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



oh ok then, ill send it as soon as i get  on tomorrow and i guess u can send it out Saturday or Monday 

---------- Post added at 11:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> You totally lost me. I have a really bad urge for McDonalds.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Y u no get McDonalds then?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You totally lost me. I have a really bad urge for McDonalds.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



lol, just forget it 
ship it to the other address, it will be safe with my parents, but not safe if it reached my brother's hands  lol


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> oh ok then, ill send it as soon as i get  on tomorrow and i guess u can send it out Saturday or Monday
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I no get it because I'm broke. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I no get it because I'm broke.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Ur not working much lately? 

McDonalds is cheap too, Dollar menu


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I no get it because I'm broke.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Banned for not fixing yourself


----------



## trell959 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello people 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ur not working much lately?
> 
> McDonalds is cheap too, Dollar menu

Click to collapse



I've been working the same hours as always man...I've just been putting that money towards gifts. It's sent better that way anyways.  In my opinion at least.

Hey trell 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

@ Error

To let you know i think my phone is racist against your phone 

cause i used Google Talk with video and skype and both worked flawlessly with out being landscape


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I've been working the same hours as always man...I've just been putting that money towards gifts. It's sent better that way anyways.  In my opinion at least.
> 
> Hey trell
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Oh yes gifts, good thing i get 3 checks this month 

i will do some of my shopping this weekend and the other shopping in 2 weeks 


Also hello : Trell


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I feel like going to Italy like last year

Click to collapse



I wish I could go, sounds like quite the trip  

@Dave, no it was an error on my ROM. They ended up fixing it though. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Hello people
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



hey mate, how's it going?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I wish I could go, sounds like quite the trip
> 
> @Dave, no it was an error on my ROM. They ended up fixing it though.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



So it was your phone that was racist 

Well at least it went to: How To Not Be Racist Class


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Actually....I never went...I just felt like going also

Click to collapse



Then why say "like last year"? 

@Dave, yeah I taught him not to judge by the color of ones screen, but by the performance of their processor 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Then why say "like last year"?
> 
> @Dave, yeah I taught him not to judge by the color of ones screen, but by the performance of their processor
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



LOL


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Actually....I never went...I just felt like going also

Click to collapse



LMFAO xD, you sir is... idk what


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> LMFAO xD, you sir is... idk what

Click to collapse



He is the next level of troll technology....

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Dec 1, 2011)

So,what are you guys up too?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

trell959 said:


> So,what are you guys up too?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Im getting a puppy hopefully saturday, if you didn't see the pics yesterday:


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> L.A. Moore is awesome!

Click to collapse



I didn't like it very much. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2011)

i_am_error said:


> -we do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



y u no make sense?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> y u no make sense?

Click to collapse



It makes sense, as soon as I get off of xda to do work or something the thread dies in a massive way.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It makes sense, as soon as I get off of xda to do work or something the thread dies in a massive way.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



yeah, lol, I wonder where everybody is, it's been a while since I last saw some of the old faces


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, lol, I wonder where everybody is, it's been a while since I last saw some of the old faces

Click to collapse



Like Omni. I've been wondering what he's been up to.  And some others as well. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 1, 2011)

Mafiaz? Y u no active?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I have trolled so hard today that I don't know whether I'm not trolling or not anymore
> 
> I need help

Click to collapse



get of the internet, or become a nice guy, that usually cures it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> L.A. Moore is awesome!

Click to collapse



I thought it was called: L.A. Noire 

---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> I am a nice guy you TROLL!!!  So nice that I give baby cats a reason to live!!!
> If I had a hammer, I'd....wait, what?
> 
> *Err.....where is that "chill pill thread now?*
> ...

Click to collapse




By the way it's*


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I am a nice guy you TROLL!!!  So nice that I give baby cats a reason to live!!!
> If I had a hammer, I'd....wait, what?
> 
> *Err.....where is that "chill pill thread now?*
> ...

Click to collapse



lol, we all are nice guys, I meant a nice guy on the internet 

the chill pill thread is in my sig as usual


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, auto correct is a beach.
> 
> Yeah it's pretty damn awesome! I like it very much!

Click to collapse



U playing it on pc? 

I might try it on xbox


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> M_T_M, killing the thread since 1947.

Click to collapse



Milad, reviving the thread since Today


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi thread killers 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hi thread killers
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where the hell have u been?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Where the hell have u been?

Click to collapse




Busy   

Hi though xD 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Busy
> 
> Hi though xD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good news i get to meet my doggy this weekend and maybe even take him home this weekend



m1l4droid said:


> All play and no sleep makes Milad a sleepy guy. Goodnight.

Click to collapse



night, cya


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 1, 2011)

Awsesome dude! 
Lets hope he doesn't eat a cat  


davidrules7778 said:


> Good news i get to meet my doggy this weekend and maybe even take him home this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> night, cya

Click to collapse





Night Milad 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awsesome dude!
> Lets hope he doesn't eat a cat
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well im going to find that out this weekend, they said we could take him to my place and see how he acts around them, even tho i think the cats will be hiding and be angry at him as my 2 cats can't tolerate any dogs 

So we shall see


----------



## trell959 (Dec 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Im getting a puppy hopefully saturday, if you didn't see the pics yesterday:

Click to collapse



Not as awesome as mine  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> well im going to find that out this weekend, they said we could take him to my place and see how he acts around them, even tho i think the cats will be hiding and be angry at him as my 2 cats can't tolerate any dogs
> 
> So we shall see

Click to collapse



Awesome dude  good luck with that btw  











Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Not as awesome as mine
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



How old is he/her?

What type is that?

Also How big does he/she get?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 1, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Not as awesome as mine
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Lol xD awesome dude,

I have no dogs, but aunt has a rotwieler and a beaglethough , the beagle can climb ladders 


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Not as awesome as mine
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol xD awesome dude,

I have no dogs, but aunt has a rotwieler and a beaglethough , the beagle can climb ladders 


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Lol xD awesome dude,
> 
> I have no dogs, but aunt has a rotwieler and a beaglethough , the beagle can climb ladders
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What sourcery is this 






Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> What sourcery is this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



a copy paste one


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> a copy paste one

Click to collapse






Lol xP hey dude 


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## trell959 (Dec 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> How old is he/her?
> 
> What type is that?
> 
> Also How big does he/she get?

Click to collapse



Galaxy (didn't name her)

She just turned 8 months!

she's a chocolate lab (mixed with something hence the white on her chest)

She's pretty big. On her hind legs, she gets up to my waist and i'm 6 foot

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lol xP hey dude
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



hey, how are you today max?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Galaxy (didn't name her)
> 
> She just turned 8 months!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



She doesn't look big now 

But ya that dog will be too big for my apartment, thats why we are are getting a cocker spaniel and he is very cute

h is 1 year old and 7 months which is good cause hes still playful like a puppy but he is old enough to be potty trained


----------



## trell959 (Dec 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> She doesn't look big now
> 
> But ya that dog will be too big for my apartment, thats why we are are getting a cocker spaniel and he is very cute
> 
> h is 1 year old and 7 months which is good cause hes still playful like a puppy but he is old enough to be potty trained

Click to collapse



I had a spaniel! RIP cookie :'(

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 2, 2011)

This thread is getting eerily quiet

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 2, 2011)

Ah yeah... in yo face console users
http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/12/01/steam-to-host-skyrim-mods-via-steam-workshop/
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 2, 2011)

Our devs finally got most of ics working. It was awesome, bit I couldn't use wifi, and tibu didn't work, period. :/

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Dec 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Our devs finally got most of ics working. It was awesome, bit I couldn't use wifi, and tibu didn't work, period. :/
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Try reinstalling Busybox for tibu 

Got ics running as a daily driver on my captivate and almost a daily for my Inspire 4G. I'm actually doing a little Dev work to make it a daily  


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 2, 2011)

What do you guys think of these shoes?
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/DC-SHOES-MEN...Shoes&var=&hash=item7b68d2f00a#ht_4261wt_1025


----------



## trell959 (Dec 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> What do you guys think of these shoes?
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/DC-SHOES-MEN...Shoes&var=&hash=item7b68d2f00a#ht_4261wt_1025

Click to collapse



Not my style, but DCs always look good on anyone. Personally, I only wear vans, Nike, and Toms (don't hate )

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 2, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Not my style, but DCs always look good on anyone. Personally, I only wear vans, Nike, and Toms (don't hate )
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I got some sick nikes and am wearing some vans right now  but i haz no idea what toms are


----------



## trell959 (Dec 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I got some sick nikes and am wearing some vans right now  but i haz no idea what toms are

Click to collapse



Google . you may think they are gay, but hey! I live in Cali 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 2, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Google . you may think they are gay, but hey! I live in Cali
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



yes... yes i do think that
but hey, to each there own (it didnt help that the website opened showing the glittery ones.lol)


----------



## trell959 (Dec 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> yes... yes i do think that
> but hey, to each there own (it didnt help that the website opened showing the glittery ones.lol)

Click to collapse



haha don't wear then often. only when I go to the beach



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 2, 2011)

Also do you think i should jump on this soon? http://www.ebay.ca/itm/130609313465?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1986wt_932
Or hope this one stays really low?
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/170737937538?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_949


----------



## trell959 (Dec 2, 2011)

I would get on the first one, then the second one

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 2, 2011)

trell959 said:


> I would get on the first one, then the second one
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Haha, I don't feel like wasting to much money here

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## trell959 (Dec 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, I don't feel like wasting to much money here
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Well I usually go for 2. Then I get a feel for how heavy the bidding is and which one I can compete with. Then I make decision

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 2, 2011)

I ordered mai Amaze! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I ordered mai Amaze!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



So now you send me sensation?!  lmao jk  Congrats! Have fun.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Omnichron (Dec 2, 2011)

I R TARD


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> What do you guys think of these shoes?
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/DC-SHOES-MEN...Shoes&var=&hash=item7b68d2f00a#ht_4261wt_1025

Click to collapse



Look up the lakai Manchester select. Best pair of shoes I've ever owned. I have a pair from 2 years ago and they're still going.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Look up the lakai Manchester select. Best pair of shoes I've ever owned. I have a pair from 2 years ago and they're still going.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's not that much about durability since I am wearing work boots 80% of the time.lol. it's more of a addition to my collection and wardrobe.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 2, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Well I usually go for 2. Then I get a feel for how heavy the bidding is and which one I can compete with. Then I make decision
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ah, yeah, I see what your saying

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's not that much about durability since I am wearing work boots 80% of the time.lol. it's more of a addition to my collection and wardrobe.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



They're still comfy as f*ck. And frosty nips are frosty

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## huggs (Dec 2, 2011)

Still here. Just lurking...
I never have much to say
So hi all


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 2, 2011)

huggs said:


> Still here. Just lurking...
> I never have much to say
> So hi all

Click to collapse



Heyy huggs. What's new?
@Watt, comfy is good what's the price range?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 2, 2011)

huggs said:


> Still here. Just lurking...
> I never have much to say
> So hi all

Click to collapse



It's not your fault you have nothing to say, DD just doesn't allow room for conversation because he's always talking about Skyrim 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 2, 2011)

hey guys, I just had my first bacon (beef).. AWESOME 

but not sure if I burnt it, or it's supposed to be like that


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey guys, I just had my first bacon (beef).. AWESOME
> 
> but not sure if I burnt it, or it's supposed to be like that

Click to collapse



If it's beef, it's NOT bacon.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> If it's beef, it's NOT bacon.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Lmao, what he said

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It's not your fault you have nothing to say, DD just doesn't allow room for conversation because he's always talking about Skyrim
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I take offence to that last night I was talking about buying things off eBay
But speaking of skyrim... it's awesome
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> If it's beef, it's NOT bacon.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



according to the packaging it is 
and sakai


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> according to the packaging it is
> and sakai

Click to collapse



Beef Bacon. Sounds legit

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Beef Bacon. Sounds legit
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



No, it's not legit.  It's not bacon if it's not pork.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No, it's not legit.  It's not bacon if it's not pork.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



ok fine... god!


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 2, 2011)

has anyone seen the sh!t going on with carrieriq? its ridiclous, to say the least. glad i never upgraded my phone

---------- Post added at 08:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 AM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Ultrasurf, or tor.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



those are blocked to!!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No, it's not legit.  It's not bacon if it's not pork.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Wasn't serious it's about as much as a joke as veggie Bacon or chicken bacon

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wasn't serious it's about as much as a joke as veggie Bacon or chicken bacon
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I know you weren't  I'm jk too. Just not about the bacon thing...that's serious business...

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I know you weren't  I'm jk too. Just not about the bacon thing...that's serious business...
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Now I'm wondering if hus even has access to real Bacon, considering where he lives

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

---------- Post added at 10:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 AM ----------

Just purchased a 1800mah battery for my dz  hellooooo battery life
(well a few more hours anyways.hah)


----------



## husam666 (Dec 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Now I'm wondering if hus even has access to real Bacon, considering where he lives
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think so 
even if there was, you know I wouldn't eat it


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I don't think so
> even if there was, *you know I wouldn't eat it*

Click to collapse









~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Dec 2, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



I'm Muslim dude, I don't eat pigs meat


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 2, 2011)

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm Muslim dude, I don't eat pigs meat

Click to collapse



I know. It's still a travesty that you don't eat bacon. It's delicious.

Can't you just ignore that pillar, and make up for it with an extra pilgrimage or more alms to the poor? LOL

~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Dec 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



COOL  

---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 PM ----------



jasecloud4 said:


> I know. It's still a travesty that you don't eat bacon. It's delicious.
> 
> Can't you just ignore that pillar, and make up for it with an extra pilgrimage or more alms to the poor? LOL
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse





lol, idk, and I don't want to know


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, idk, and I don't want to know

Click to collapse



Sad Kalashnikitty is sad. 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> COOL
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man, it's that damn beaver dam again

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



looks awesome dude 

hi mafia


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Also do you think i should jump on this soon? http://www.ebay.ca/itm/130609313465?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1986wt_932
> Or hope this one stays really low?
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/170737937538?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_949

Click to collapse



Max, hey
What do you think?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 2, 2011)

Hahahahaha I <3 vodka  I'm not normal yet, so ignore me (or something)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 2, 2011)

forever alone  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Max, hey
> What do you think?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Awesome dude  Im jelly of the insanely cheap prices 

Like really jelly


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awesome dude  Im jelly of the insanely cheap prices
> 
> Like really jelly

Click to collapse



I think the 50$ one is about what you payed isnt it?

---------- Post added at 12:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 PM ----------




idavid_ said:


> Hahahahaha I <3 vodka  I'm not normal yet, so ignore me (or something)
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



oh hai danger dave


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I think the 50$ one is about what you payed isnt it?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes but used and with a screen I had to fix, otherwise you're looking at around $110


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> oh hai danger dave

Click to collapse



WTF? Danger Dave? Ok lolololol

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> WTF? Danger Dave? Ok lolololol
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Just jks for teh drunk guy to confuse him 
how was the concert?

---------- Post added at 12:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Yes but used and with a screen I had to fix, otherwise you're looking at around $110

Click to collapse



Both of these are used, nd the auctions arnt over yet...
but im hoping to get the bottom one for 30$


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Look up the lakai Manchester select. Best pair of shoes I've ever owned. I have a pair from 2 years ago and they're still going.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I wear Grinders boots. They are made in England. One pair lasts me five years! They are made/owned by the guy that used to own Dr. Marten's...  Oh, and mai Amaze shipped! 
Hi all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Dec 2, 2011)

Boring math is boring

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 2, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Boring math is boring
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Math makes me run and hide under my bed.... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Just jks for teh drunk guy to confuse him
> how was the concert?

Click to collapse




When did I tell you guys about Whitesnake? Or are you just f***ing with me? XD Otherwise, it was awesome  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Math makes me run and hide under my bed....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ikr 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 2, 2011)

...maybe I shouldn't post drunk  I killed it again.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2011)

Live i guess  





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Live i guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah  One question. Why do you always have that huge space in your posts?

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh come on  Do I really kill it after every post?

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 2, 2011)

I fail at life...

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## trell959 (Dec 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Math makes me run and hide under my bed....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Everytime I walk in that class...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Dec 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Oh come on  Do I really kill it after every post?
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Everyone's at work/school!  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 2, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Everyone's at work/school!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



In America, yes. But it's 8 PM here and there are a lot of people from Europe here.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Yeah  One question. Why do you always have that huge space in your posts?
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



fck sorry for leaving dude, Windows has f*cked up  


But because on my sig i hit enter before it as on some sigs  i read as part of the post and im like ? huh  so i added space in mine xD


----------



## huggs (Dec 2, 2011)

...just discovered that Cyborg Rat mice don't work right with Ubuntu.
   a few lines added to xorg.conf fixed it though, now happy with a new mouse after being stuck with an old school trackball mouse for like a week


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2011)

huggs said:


> ...just discovered that Cyborg Rat mice don't work right with Ubuntu.
> a few lines added to xorg.conf fixed it though, now happy with a new mouse after being stuck with an old school trackball mouse for like a week

Click to collapse



Would that be easy for me to do? 

Want that mouse 
Also, Daulbooting?, No point in  gaming mouse for ubuntu


----------



## huggs (Dec 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Would that be easy for me to do?
> 
> Want that mouse
> Also, Daulbooting?, No point in  gaming mouse for ubuntu

Click to collapse



Dualbooting, yes. Gaming no
I didn't get the Rat9, that's too much $$ for me to spen on a mouse, I just got the Rat3 which isn't even wireless.
I was just so sick of the 1992-ass 2-buttons and a scrool wheel pos I've been using, that I went to the store and just got a decent mouse.
But yeah, it was pretty easy to get it to work properly. Before the edit, pressing the scrollwheel button didn't work, the left-click button only half worked. Now it's good


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2011)

huggs said:


> Dualbooting, yes. Gaming no
> I didn't get the Rat9, that's too much $$ for me to spen on a mouse, I just got the Rat3 which isn't even wireless.
> I was just so sick of the 1992-ass 2-buttons and a scrool wheel pos I've been using, that I went to the store and just got a decent mouse.
> But yeah, it was pretty easy to get it to work properly. Before the edit, pressing the scrollwheel button didn't work, the left-click button only half worked. Now it's good

Click to collapse



Sweet dude , Nice  It's an awesome looking mouse


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 2, 2011)

Gillette gave me a free razor!


Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Gillette gave me a free razor!
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lol, How come dude?


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol, How come dude?

Click to collapse



My 18th birthday, it twas a month ago, but its nice. I don't like how it works, but ill keep it.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My 18th birthday, it twas a month ago, but its nice. I don't like how it works, but ill keep it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thats awesome dude 

If only phone companies did that


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Thats awesome dude
> 
> If only phone companies did that

Click to collapse



Oh God. It wouldn't be THAT hard for them too

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Oh God. It wouldn't be THAT hard for them too
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 Yeah, Not much money lost, at all


----------



## husam666 (Dec 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My 18th birthday, it twas a month ago, but its nice. I don't like how it works, but ill keep it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't think you are going to need it


----------



## trell959 (Dec 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> In America, yes. But it's 8 PM here and there are a lot of people from Europe here.
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



I didn't mean it like that! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 2, 2011)

trell959 said:


> I didn't mean it like that!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Then how did you mean it? 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Dec 2, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Sorry if I don't get online much, I'm just so busy... Playing L.A. Noire...

Click to collapse



And on that day, not a single duck was given


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 2, 2011)

Logitech m505 coming home with me! 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> And on that day, not a single duck was given

Click to collapse



Lmao hey there dude 

Howdy everyone.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lmao hey there dude
> 
> Howdy everyone.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Hello, i sent my money early this morning


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 2, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello, i sent my money early this morning

Click to collapse



Confirmed, I just checked my Paypal.  It'll be sent out soon unless for some unforeseen reason the shipping is higher than the website told it would be. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Confirmed, I just checked my Paypal.  It'll be sent out soon unless for some unforeseen reason the shipping is higher than the website told it would be.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse




Pming in a sec 

Also hi 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Pming in a sec
> 
> Also hi
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey man! What's up?  How are you? My vacation has officially started! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey man! What's up?  How are you? My vacation has officially started!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Sup  Watching a film, nothing much, you? 

Also jelly  





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup  Watching a film, nothing much, you?
> 
> Also jelly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I totally didn't realize you posted this lol

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2011)

XD was wondering why i had killed it 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello again 

I am ready for work to be over still have 50 min 


YAY can't wait til tommorow!!!!!!!!!!!


DOGGIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2011)

Hiiii 

Pics when you have him 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hiiii
> 
> Pics when you have him
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For sure


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 2, 2011)

Acer iconia tab 100 any good? Its cheap. I want it. Nao

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 2, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Acer iconia tab 100 any good? Its cheap. I want it. Nao
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Read some reviews. How cheap is it? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> For sure

Click to collapse






Sweet dude! 



Also, on subject of tablets, Playbook? 


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet dude!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The crapberry tablet? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 2, 2011)

Hiya

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The crapberry tablet?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse





Si  i like it  .. tempted to sell I pad for one  


Also hey BD 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Read some reviews. How cheap is it?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



289

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hiya
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ohai 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 2, 2011)

This is all I have to say.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Si  i like it  .. tempted to sell I pad for one
> 
> Also hey BD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Either way, ew. 

Hey BD! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Either way, ew.
> 
> Hey BD!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse





XD but they feel so awesome 


Also lmao jase XD some of those are hillariojs  



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 3, 2011)

Any ideas on the iconia 100

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Any ideas on the iconia 100
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



From what I've read and heard, it's, pretty decent. Pipsqueak votes yes, get it.

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 3, 2011)

I vote yes as well.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks guyz

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 3, 2011)

if money permits, i shall get the acer iconia tab a100. tools, tablet, and clothes for christmas


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 3, 2011)

Goodmorning Mafia 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 3, 2011)

Morning dude 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Dec 3, 2011)

herro all


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 3, 2011)

Afternoon guys


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 3, 2011)

How are ya all? 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 3, 2011)

Wishing someone wasn't bidding against me on that G1.  just f#ck off, it's my phone
How bout you?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wishing someone wasn't bidding against me on that G1.  just f#ck off, it's my phone
> How bout you?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Lmao  good luck dude  shall i bid higher than both of yous? 

Also bored so so bored xD





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wishing someone wasn't bidding against me on that G1.  just f#ck off, it's my phone
> How bout you?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



hey delirious!
you want a g1? a friend of mine is selling his for around 100 euros... i could get you in contact if youd like...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 3, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hey delirious!
> you want a g1? a friend of mine is selling his for around 100 euros... i could get you in contact if youd like...

Click to collapse



Lol, that's expensive.  I'm at almost 60$

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao  good luck dude  shall i bid higher than both of yous?
> 
> Also bored so so bored xD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do it and I buy a plane ticket and slap you silly

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, that's expensive.  I'm at almost 60$
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



thats what i say to him but i dont think hell go under $80.... it is in really good state though.. only the menu button needs slightly more pressure than usual to function... 

---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------

hey! ive just noticed im over 4000  hurray!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 3, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> thats what i say to him but i dont think hell go under $80.... it is in really good state though.. only the menu button needs slightly more pressure than usual to function...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------
> 
> hey! ive just noticed im over 4000  hurray!!!

Click to collapse



I'm close to 4000 ain't I? Nd yeahh, he will have trouble getting that me thinks

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 3, 2011)

@Max, if your bored... go buy skyrim

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 3, 2011)

Grrr, chased it up to 70(my Max) nd then he snagged it at the last second

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> @Max, if your bored... go buy skyrim
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



lol at plane ticket 

 Xmas dude?  xD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol at plane ticket
> 
> Xmas dude?  xD

Click to collapse



Meh, there is another one ending in two days, but it starts at 60. 
Also skyrim was my Xmas gift t myself.lol
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Meh, there is another one ending in two days, but it starts at 60.
> Also skyrim was my Xmas gift t myself.lol
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Ah UNlucky


But lol xD Sweet


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 3, 2011)

Nativity scene at my parent's house.







What's wrong with this picture?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## RinZo (Dec 3, 2011)

^^^ unicorns aren't black.


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 3, 2011)

There's a baby on teh cow

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 3, 2011)

Bam.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Bam.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Feel like a cool kid?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Feel like a cool kid?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah  I'm a big kid now!  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yeah  I'm a big kid now!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I've lost faith in humanity.....

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I've lost faith in humanity.....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse








Why you so serious? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why you so serious?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



View attachment 803941

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 803941
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Cam y u so cammy?! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Cam y u so cammy?!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Twitch! y u sooooo twitchy!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Twitch! y u sooooo twitchy!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Drugs, lots and lots of drugs 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Drugs, lots and lots of drugs
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I hear that.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I hear that.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Lmao can't help the drugs. They help me. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Drugs, lots and lots of drugs
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



dude, I'm dead tired

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> dude, I'm dead tired
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Why is that? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why is that?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



All the drugs of course

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> All the drugs of course
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



My battery life surprised me so much xD

Hey DD! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> My battery life surprised me so much xD
> 
> Hey DD!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



My new battery should be in next week and why were you surprised, you got teh dual cores

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> My new battery should be in next week and why were you surprised, you got teh dual cores
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Because it was 13 hours and it went down to 66 percent. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 3, 2011)

Christmas banquet time

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 3, 2011)

Y u guys no post in Xmas lights thread and let it die 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 3, 2011)

Killed it 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Y u guys no post in Xmas lights thread and let it die
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



cause i no has christmas lights?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> cause i no has christmas lights?

Click to collapse





Soooo... 

A tree? 
A picture of a tree?
Anything xD 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Soooo...
> 
> A tree?
> A picture of a tree?
> ...

Click to collapse



But those aren't Christmas lights.....

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> But those aren't Christmas lights.....
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse




Tree with lights? 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Tree with lights?
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse









-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 3, 2011)

XD sup dude 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Y u guys no post in Xmas lights thread and let it die
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I posted.... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> cause i no has christmas lights?

Click to collapse



U get Christmas lights NAO!! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I posted....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse





I know  yay  



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm good, I'm just tired, and out off energy.  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 3, 2011)

Fair enough dude 

22 days! 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Fair enough dude
> 
> 22 days!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Till? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Till?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



BD's birthday  





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> BD's birthday
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Oh! Christmas! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 3, 2011)

I just read the end user license agreement for visual studio 2010 

hello for a while


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I just read the end user license agreement for visual studio 2010
> 
> hello for a while

Click to collapse



What's so shocking about that? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> U get Christmas lights NAO!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



We're not even getting a tree this year

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What's so shocking about that?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



uumm no one reads it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 3, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Oh! Christmas!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse





XD  *claps slowly *   



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 3, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> We're not even getting a tree this year
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse




Draw one? Anything? Just post there now hahaha 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> We're not even getting a tree this year
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



U don't need tree.... just lights. Lots of lights.... 

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2011)

Also.....hi
Husam
Error
Maxey
Cam
Anyone else?

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> We're not even getting a tree this year
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



We haven't gotten a tree in years

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> We haven't gotten a tree in years
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



That's part of Christmas. It has been for 18 years

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Also.....hi
> Husam
> Error
> Maxey
> ...

Click to collapse



hey bd, also FIRST


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 4, 2011)

Second! People, we all need to get xbox 360.  So we can spam the xbox live! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2011)

good night people

and thank you all for giving me hope in humanity, such a pathetic world we're living in


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good night people
> 
> and thank you all for giving me hope in humanity, such a pathetic world we're living in

Click to collapse



Night man  And agreed, but that's why we don't act like most people...

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Second! People, we all need to get xbox 360.  So we can spam the xbox live!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Never!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Never!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Yes! Do it nao or lose your firstborn child! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yes! Do it nao or lose your firstborn child!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I already did.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I already did.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



.....>_>?

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> .....>_>?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



First girl i was with got preggers and lost the baby after 3 months

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> First girl i was with got preggers and lost the baby after 3 months
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



That's saddening... I don't think you ever told us that, if so I forgot.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 4, 2011)

Epic store is epichttp://apcmag.com/meet-androidland-australia-opens-world-first-android-store-in-melbourne.htm

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Epic store is epichttp://apcmag.com/meet-androidland-australia-opens-world-first-android-store-in-melbourne.htm
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



That's amazing. I smell a roadtrip! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 4, 2011)

Still being awake bump. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## huggs (Dec 4, 2011)

Just woke up. Fell asleep watching conspiracy videos on Youtube around 8pm, now its 3:45 and I'm not the least bit tired 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 4, 2011)

Morning guys 
I finally found a (almost) fully functioning ROM for the mini 
Cm 7.1 ftw!

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2011)

Good morning


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 4, 2011)

Goodmorning goodmorning on this rainy arse day

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning goodmorning on this rainy arse day
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



good morning dd


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good morning dd

Click to collapse



Mr hus, how goes it? Is this relationship drama just jks, or serious?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Mr hus, how goes it? Is this relationship drama just jks, or serious?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



it was serious 

it's over now, thank god


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> L.A. Noire is finished. BRB (in like 2 or 3 days), after I finished Assassin's Creed Revelations.
> 
> Ohai btw.

Click to collapse



take all the time you need


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it was serious
> 
> it's over now, thank god

Click to collapse



F#ckin drama, sometimes I wish I didn't have a fb account just so I didn't have to see everyone's real life drama. 
Glad it's over tho
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> F#ckin drama, sometimes I wish I didn't have a fb account just so I didn't have to see everyone's real life drama.
> Glad it's over tho
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



the only reason I haven't deactivated is because there are people who I can only be in touch with using facebook, and I would miss them if I deactivate...

but anyway, thanks, what's up with you?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the only reason I haven't deactivated is because there are people who I can only be in touch with using facebook, and I would miss them if I deactivate...
> 
> but anyway, thanks, what's up with you?

Click to collapse



Same here, need it to talk to my bro.
Well ima gunna go have a nap, then go shopping with a friend i think.
What bout you?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Same here, need it to talk to my bro.
> Well ima gunna go have a nap, then go shopping with a friend i think.
> What bout you?

Click to collapse



I think I'm going to keep on looping radiohead until it's sleep time 

@milad, you know what I meant


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I think I'm going to keep on looping radiohead until it's sleep time
> 
> @milad, you know what I meant

Click to collapse



Sounds like a plan. Have you ever played squible? It's actually kinda addicting

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sounds like a plan. Have you ever played squible? It's actually kinda addicting
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



no, what's that?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, what's that?

Click to collapse



Android game. Simple but frustrating. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Android game. Simple but frustrating.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



lol, sounds like most of android games


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, sounds like most of android games

Click to collapse



At least we have games we don't have to pay for....I've seen wp7, and I checked the games....not very many, or any good ones. 

Sorry, had to troll. What's up guys? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> At least we have games we don't have to pay for....I've seen wp7, and I checked the games....not very many, or any good ones.
> 
> Sorry, had to troll. What's up guys?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



lol, i'll make my own then 
I know how to program in c# way better than java

nothing much, just sitting and doing nothing


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, i'll make my own then
> I know how to program in c# way better than java
> 
> nothing much, just sitting and doing nothing

Click to collapse



If you know how to code well in C# then you should be able to code well in Java  Asian father expects more from you. 

I'd like to think if you do make games you'll get famous on xda  Then we can spawn of your fame like leeches >:] Mwahahaha! 

On that note, brb. Gotta shower.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> If you know how to code well in C# then you should be able to code well in Java  Asian father expects more from you.
> 
> I'd like to think if you do make games you'll get famous on xda  Then we can spawn of your fame like leeches >:] Mwahahaha!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lmao, I tried java, I hated it 

anyway tyt


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 4, 2011)

Morning

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 4, 2011)

Do it Hus, Make a game, Also Hi


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Do it Hus, Make a game, Also Hi

Click to collapse



hey, I just need an idea, a bunch of free time, and to download the required tools


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey, I just need an idea, a bunch of free time, and to download the required tools

Click to collapse



lol xD

How about this;

So the game starts off, and you're in the Mafia, Nana mafia to be exact, then you have to go around shooting noobs?  You like? :


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol xD
> 
> How about this;
> 
> So the game starts off, and you're in the Mafia, Nana mafia to be exact, then you have to go around shooting noobs?  You like? :

Click to collapse



awesome 

can you be my graphic designer?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> awesome
> 
> can you be my graphic designer?

Click to collapse



Only if you port it to Android as well 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> awesome
> 
> can you be my graphic designer?

Click to collapse



Sorry I missed this 

Sure dude!


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 4, 2011)

Y u no active thread!?1!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 4, 2011)

'Sup dude


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Sup dude

Click to collapse



Christmas shopping. You?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 4, 2011)

Max, would you mind putting a Santa hat on my avatar? I'd be eternally greatful

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Max, would you mind putting a Santa hat on my avatar? I'd be eternally greatful
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



How's this dude?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 4, 2011)

Me too por favor? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Me too por favor?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Lazy lazy peoples


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 4, 2011)

How's this? 






---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------




deliriousDroid said:


> Lazy lazy peoples

Click to collapse



Lol yeah  'Sup DD


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 4, 2011)

Hmmm, seems better without it. Thank you though 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hmmm, seems better without it. Thank you though
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



-_- fair enough


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> How's this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh, had a 5 hour nap. Now drinking wine and about to play skyrim.You?


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 4, 2011)

whats up everybody?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Meh, had a 5 hour nap. Now drinking wine and about to play skyrim.You?

Click to collapse



White or red?  But sweet, just had half hour of phone freezing on boot after rom reflash, just found out it was the SetCPU profiles had to re flash rom and a bunch of extras I wanted but i think i just got it working 


watt9493 said:


> whats up everybody?

Click to collapse



just had half hour of phone freezing on boot after rom reflash, just found out it was the SetCPU profiles had to re flash rom and a bunch of extras I wanted but i think i just got it working 

(Lol  Hi nice avy )


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> whats up everybody?

Click to collapse



Feeling grinchy.
F#ck christmass.

---------- Post added at 04:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> White or red?  But sweet, just had half hour of phone freezing on boot after rom reflash, just found out it was the SetCPU profiles had to re flash rom and a bunch of extras I wanted but i think i just got it working
> 
> 
> just had half hour of phone freezing on boot after rom reflash, just found out it was the SetCPU profiles had to re flash rom and a bunch of extras I wanted but i think i just got it working
> ...

Click to collapse



Dry red  
and thats odd. Set cpu has never given me any probs ever


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> White or red?  But sweet, just had half hour of phone freezing on boot after rom reflash, just found out it was the SetCPU profiles had to re flash rom and a bunch of extras I wanted but i think i just got it working
> 
> 
> just had half hour of phone freezing on boot after rom reflash, just found out it was the SetCPU profiles had to re flash rom and a bunch of extras I wanted but i think i just got it working
> ...

Click to collapse



you coulda just pulled sd card? i used to do that when i had a set on boot profile and it got fudged. it would reset to factory speeds (245/998)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> you coulda just pulled sd card? i used to do that when i had a set on boot profile and it got fudged. it would reset to factory speeds (245/998)

Click to collapse



I don't use Apps2SD , But I did try anyway and didn't have any luck


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey bd, also FIRST

Click to collapse



I always list Husam first cuz it makes Him so happy. 
And again hi to.....
Husam
Error
Maxey
iDavid
DavidRules
Delirious Droid
Milad
Cam
In no particular order.....
My Dad's replacement Rezound is coming tomorrow from Amazon (the first one had a bad charging/data cable and a wonky charging port....My Amaze isn't coming until Tuesday  
Even though I ordered the Amaze first.... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I always list Husam first cuz it makes Him so happy.
> And again hi to.....
> Husam
> Error
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey! 

Third  


Awesome! Nono Amaze till 25th though  Like you said  Ill just have to close my eyes


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey!
> 
> Third
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You keep ur eyes closed until the 25th and I won't tell you I if I opened it early. Deal? 
Also hi again
(now u haz ur own post  )

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You keep ur eyes closed until the 25th and I won't tell you I if I opened it early. Deal?
> Also hi again
> (now u haz ur own post  )
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse




 yay own post xD also will do 

Wheres everyone gone ? 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 4, 2011)

Tree






-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 4, 2011)

Lmao!! That's epic 


watt9493 said:


> Tree
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao!! That's epic
> 
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Charlie brown tree!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 4, 2011)

DeathStar in Skyrim FTW


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> DeathStar in Skyrim FTW

Click to collapse



Y u do taht

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 4, 2011)

I really have to start embeding pics.  that thar look like ****e

---------- Post added at 05:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------




watt9493 said:


> Y u do taht
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Because I can


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 4, 2011)

Lol awesome DD
xD 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## trell959 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello thread and all who inhabit it

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> yay own post xD also will do
> 
> Wheres everyone gone ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm here.....kinda 

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Tree
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yay! Tree! You should name your, tree Charlie jr.... 
Hi 

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2011)

hi everyone

nice tree watt


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hi everyone
> 
> nice tree watt

Click to collapse



Hi Husam!! 

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Husam!!
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Hey bd, nice linux you have there 

how's it going?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hey bd, nice linux you have there
> 
> how's it going?

Click to collapse



It's going.... I'm waiting for two packages from Amazon Wireless...one tomorrow, one Tuesday (why the heck they both couldn't be delivered tomorrow is silly) and watching my tree lights blink on and off and on and off and on and off and on and, off and on and off and on and off........ (can you tell I'm bored??)
How goes it with you??

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's going.... I'm waiting for two packages from Amazon Wireless...one tomorrow, one Tuesday (why the heck they both couldn't be delivered tomorrow is silly) and watching my tree lights blink on and off and on and off and on and off and on and, off and on and off and on and off........ (can you tell I'm bored??)
> How goes it with you??
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Ohai. You order me droid razr for christmas? 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's going.... I'm waiting for two packages from Amazon Wireless...one tomorrow, one Tuesday (why the heck they both couldn't be delivered tomorrow is silly) and watching my tree lights blink on and off and on and off and on and off and on and, off and on and off and on and off........ (can you tell I'm bored??)
> How goes it with you??
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



It goes good, I kinda grew up mentally in like a day, idk how 
but anyway, I am also looking to see microsoft student services, nothing in jordan -_-
but the rest is going great


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ohai. You order me droid razr for christmas?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Like I said, when I win the lottery all mafia members get the device of their choice...until then.....no, it's a replacement Rezound for mai Dad and mai Amaze.... (his Rezound has a bad charging cable and a charging port of questionable quality....so I called for a replacement (since I ordered it and I pay His Verizon bill, I felt it was mai responsibility...)
Also @Husam I'm glad it's going great. 

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Like I said, when I win the lottery all mafia members get the device of their choice...until then.....no, it's a replacement Rezound for mai Dad and mai Amaze.... (his Rezound has a bad charging cable and a charging port of questionable quality....so I called for a replacement (since I ordered it and I pay His Verizon bill, I felt it was mai responsibility...)
> Also @Husam I'm glad it's going great.
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



y u pay his verizon bill? thats spensive


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Like I said, when I win the lottery all mafia members get the device of their choice...until then.....no, it's a replacement Rezound for mai Dad and mai Amaze.... (his Rezound has a bad charging cable and a charging port of questionable quality....so I called for a replacement (since I ordered it and I pay His Verizon bill, I felt it was mai responsibility...)
> Also @Husam I'm glad it's going great.
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



your dad uses android? cool


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 5, 2011)

Night people

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> y u pay his verizon bill? thats spensive

Click to collapse



It started as a Christmas present a couple of years ago...a year of me paying his bill....and I never stopped. 
Yeah, my Dad is cool. He is a bit of a tech junkie (kinda like us.....)  

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Night people
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



night dude


----------



## sbardy (Dec 5, 2011)

ma che cazz...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2011)

sbardy said:


> ma che cazz...

Click to collapse



dan?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

Dan?! Noooo. :x

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Dan?! Noooo. :x
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



idk, could be orange


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> idk, could be orange

Click to collapse



Both bad... Sorry I haven't been on a lot lately guys.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Both bad... Sorry I haven't been on a lot lately guys.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



it's ok dude


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's ok dude

Click to collapse



I feel sick :x

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I feel sick :x
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



why what's wrong?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> why what's wrong?

Click to collapse



Massive migraine, I feel like I'm about to throw up.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## RinZo (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Massive migraine, I feel like I'm about to throw up.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Dude I used to get the worst migranes EVER!  I had an accident when I was younger and hit my head really hard.  After that I would get these head aches which would cause blind spots in one of my eyes, hand numbness, and slurred speech.  I hated every second of them.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

Morning 










Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Live wallpaper?
Oh, and morning. My back and shoulder are killing me for no reason.
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 5, 2011)

Morning guys

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning guys
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Goodmorning watt. How goes it?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 5, 2011)

19 hours to the first paper. I'm as prepared as I can be.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 19 hours to the first paper. I'm as prepared as I can be.

Click to collapse



Good luck Sky!

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey guys 
 What's going on? 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey guys
> What's going on?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Work work and more work. Oh and rain. Yaayyy
You?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Work work and more work. Oh and rain. Yaayyy
> You?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Did a project for school yesterday via Facebook with a friend... we finished in like 4 am when she fell asleep on her keyboard lol. Finished it today and gave it to the professor 
Other than that nothing new... school school and school .... that university is getting boring.. 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Did a project for school yesterday via Facebook with a friend... we finished in like 4 am when she fell asleep on her keyboard lol. Finished it today and gave it to the professor
> Other than that nothing new... school school and school .... that university is getting boring..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Lol, keyboard imprints on her face?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, keyboard imprints on her face?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Sounds attractive.  Hey guys! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, keyboard imprints on her face?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse




Don't know really ... haven't seen her.  Lol
@ Devan : how are ya?
Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Don't know really ... haven't seen her.  Lol
> @ Devan : how are ya?
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Drained beyond belief.  How are you man?  Busy with school like me? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Drained beyond belief.  How are you man?  Busy with school like me?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Yeah...same here.. but at least tomorrow i havent got school .. 


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah...same here.. but at least tomorrow i havent got school ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Me either, I got school Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Me either, I got school Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Less than seven hours to crunch time. Background music:







The playlist:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRLdhFVzqt4&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PLE21A87640C62269A


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Less than seven hours to crunch time. Background music:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Epic background music, it's epic. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Live wallpaper?
> Oh, and morning. My back and shoulder are killing me for no reason.
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yeas it like zooms out and spins this xmas tree made from lights, it's nice 


sakai4eva said:


> 19 hours to the first paper. I'm as prepared as I can be.

Click to collapse



Good luck dude! 


Also Hi everyone


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

Morning all!!! 

Guess who I got: Shadow!







Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Morning all!!!
> 
> Guess who I got: Shadow!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aweome dude! But I thought it was Ash?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Aweome dude! But I thought it was Ash?

Click to collapse



Well it was banjo for the first day then we tried ash and he didn't like it then we called him shadow and he liked it better then both those names and responds more to shadow 

The cats were not happy 

The scratched me bad!!!

Shadow wanted to play with them but they hiss at him and make bad meow noises,

i hope they can get along soon


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

The cats will never get along with them. They have established their territory and they will not give it up. They will get used to it but they will never be "friends" with the dog. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well it was banjo for the first day then we tried ash and he didn't like it then we called him shadow and he liked it better then both those names and responds more to shadow
> 
> The cats were not happy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahh okay that's fair enough 

Unlucky bout the cats  lol Meanie cats


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The cats will never get along with them. They have established their territory and they will not give it up. They will get used to it but they will never be "friends" with the dog.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



The thing is they are trying to be nice, its just that shadow gets really excited when the run or move fast then they get mean 

I think i need to teach shadow to not react like that when they move fast and ignore them so at least they can sleep in the same area with out being disturbed.

Its hard to separate them from each other. We locked the kitties out of our room last night so shadow could sleep with us and they were scratching at the door all night.

Plus can't leave shadow alone and let the cats sleep with us because he cries.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

Awhw hope it's sorted 

Also I just got an add for Comet(The place that was sold for £2  Seems theryre getting somewhere then )


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

Could someone help me a sec with this code? Java, I can't seem to get webview to display a webpage, I have another project in which it works but i must be doing something wrong and I can't find it 
Internet permission is there, anyone find any errors with this?


```
@Override
    public void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.main);
        
        
        WebView wv = (WebView) findViewById(R.id.wv);
        wv.getSettings().setPluginsEnabled(true);
        wv.getSettings().setJavaScriptEnabled(true);
        wv.getSettings().setJavaScriptCanOpenWindowsAutomatically(true);
        wv.loadUrl("http://www.google.com/thisisanexample");
```

And in main.xml


```
<WebView
android:id="@+id/wv"
android:layout_width="fill_parent"
android:layout_height="298dp" />
```

Any ideas, I'm


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

Trying to teach myself assembly code. Does anyone know how to do it? I'd like a little bit of tutoring. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Trying to teach myself assembly code. Does anyone know how to do it? I'd like a little bit of tutoring.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



No idea,  If it's going to be anyone in O.T who knows, My bet is on Archer


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> No idea,  If it's going to be anyone in O.T who knows, My bet is on Archer

Click to collapse



That's what I was thinking. And tapatalk doesn't update the forums it like it should.  Damn them! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 5, 2011)

Revisions @ 64% complete. I have about 3H45M to complete the remainder.

For all of you who wish me luck, I thank you for your kindness, but the kickass boss in me says I don't need luck. I don't want luck. I prepare.

At 7am local time, I will sleep, and I will wake up to fight my enemy at 3pm.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Revisions @ 64% complete. I have about 3H45M to complete the remainder.
> 
> For all of you who wish me luck, I thank you for your kindness, but the kickass boss in me says I don't need luck. I don't want luck. I prepare.
> 
> At 7am local time, I will sleep, and I will wake up to fight my enemy at 3pm.

Click to collapse



Destroy all enemies and obstacles that are in your path! Crush everything that causes doubt and don't be afraid to release the inner/outer boss to the world! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's what I was thinking. And tapatalk doesn't update the forums it like it should.  Damn them!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Lol  Anyhelp for me? Like anything? before I embarass myself in front of the dev's in the Dev section?

edit: You have your own section XD


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lol  Anyhelp for me? Like anything? before I embarass myself in front of the dev's in the Dev section?
> 
> edit: You have your own section XD

Click to collapse



What help do you need? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Could someone help me a sec with this code? Java, I can't seem to get webview to display a webpage, I have another project in which it works but i must be doing something wrong and I can't find it
> Internet permission is there, anyone find any errors with this?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I_am_Error said:


> What help do you need?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



^^Above , Won't work, I don't know why, I can't find anything wrong, It's frustrating  ( I think you can see the [Code ] tags on your phone?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> ^^Above , Won't work, I don't know why, I can't find anything wrong, It's frustrating  ( I think you can see the [Code ] tags on your phone?

Click to collapse



I can see  

Yeah, that is Android application coding right? I can say that I'm sorry but I don't know. I haven't done application development since we started talking about it lmao xD Too busy crunching down for finals and it390.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 5, 2011)

Bad idea to flash this. -.-






-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I can see
> 
> Yeah, that is Android application coding right? I can say that I'm sorry but I don't know. I haven't done application development since we started talking about it lmao xD Too busy crunching down for finals and it390.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



It is xD Ahh OKay dude  & Good luck!  

---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------




watt9493 said:


> Bad idea to flash this. -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Naaa, Just the disadvantage of 1 core 

'Sup dude


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It is xD Ahh OKay dude  & Good luck!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, 390 is kernel development and I need to learn assembly for it. Scared as hello but whatever 




watt9493 said:


> Bad idea to flash this. -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have to concur with Maxey on this one.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yeah, 390 is kernel development and I need to learn assembly for it. Scared as hello but whatever
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow Awesome 

Actually Kernel eh,, Sooo... you'd be able to create n init.d script of a template herre 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=17798583&postcount=420

To OC my phone to 1.7Ghz 

(Please say yes, Would be aweosme )


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wow Awesome
> 
> Actually Kernel eh,, Sooo... you'd be able to create n init.d script of a template herre
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I could if I knew how to do it...

Plus, this kind of kernel development isn't just for android, it's also linux, OSX, Windows, etc....


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yeah, 390 is kernel development and I need to learn assembly for it. Scared as hello but whatever
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actualltly it lasts usually more then a day on one battery. It was flashed this morning, you know how it drains really bad after a flash?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Actualltly it lasts usually more then a day on one battery. It was flashed this morning, you know how it drains really bad after a flash?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



That's because of the battery stats  More than likely.


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's because of the battery stats  More than likely.

Click to collapse



Well I'm back on the cm 7.2 kang that's in my siggy, so ill see the next week. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I could if I knew how to do it...
> 
> Plus, this kind of kernel development isn't just for android, it's also linux, OSX, Windows, etc....

Click to collapse



Sweeet dude 

lmao 


Also, Guess which developer team is back,


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweeet dude
> 
> lmao
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't tell me Dan is back?! 

Yeah, maybe I can be a kernel dev for you once I learn how to do all that. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Don't tell me Dan is back?!
> 
> Yeah, maybe I can be a kernel dev for you once I learn how to do all that.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Si  xD

Do it!   Take your time dude, WIll be slow progress I thinks  

That's also who the app is for


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Si  xD
> 
> Do it!   Take your time dude, WIll be slow progress I thinks
> 
> That's also who the app is for

Click to collapse



I will likely take awhile so we'll see.  

But if I do, I'll make to awesome before I release it to the public >:] 

What is this app supposed to do btw? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I will likely take awhile so we'll see.
> 
> But if I do, I'll make to awesome before I release it to the public >:]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



View twitter feeds in the center, with a button to check for updates, if no updates are found a toast pops up saying so (Small temp bar with text) if so will redirect the twitter to site with download link and changhelog, hit download once finished rom manager wil open and flash :


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ohai.
> 
> Assassin's Creed: Revelations is finished.
> 
> Kthxbai.

Click to collapse



Suuup milad


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Not much. I played so much video games in these days I haven't had time to shower. I'll be honest I now smell. F##k.
> 
> What do you think of Sony Ericsson Live with Walkman? My sister (finally) wants to throw her POS Satio away!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lmao xD um nice Alright phone 


Also sweet


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ohai.
> 
> Assassin's Creed: Revelations is finished.
> 
> Kthxbai.

Click to collapse



Hey milad 

I got my dog Shadow   

Pic in avatar


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2011)

Double post 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Shadow the dog!
Hi My Mafia Family!
New cab we haz (car zero).....

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Cool! So you finally named him shadow, eh? Cute puppy, but I like kitties more !
> 
> OK good night I think I need to sleep I can't type clearly.

Click to collapse



Ya i like both equally, but the cats make mean noises and hiss at him and he just wants to play, hopefully over some time he will just ignore them and as do they do the same.



Hello BD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 5, 2011)

Good afternoon Mafia. 
Coffee and cigs make the word turn I think
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey DD


@Error or Max or whoever knows and gets online:

Did Error send husams presentz?


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 5, 2011)

Ohai

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey David nd watt. Today is so dreary and rainy. How are things looking down there?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey David nd watt. Today is so dreary and rainy. How are things looking down there?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Sunny and 46 degrees F


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2011)

No one say hi to me.  

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No one say hi to me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I swore i did 

And if i am mistaken:

Hello BD, how goes it?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi BD, and everyone else 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hi BD, and everyone else
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Answer my question above


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Sunny and 46 degrees F

Click to collapse



Meh, nothing special
@bd, hiiiii. How's the android device addiction going?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Answer my question above

Click to collapse



No, I just got in the bus. I'm still trying to find a cheap unlock code for the phone. So far they are all like $15 + and we have a budget of $8.50. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No, I just got in the bus. I'm still trying to find a cheap unlock code for the phone. So far they are all like $15 + and we have a budget of $8.50.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



we need more money  , id throw some more but Wont have any til wed as Doggie was expensive


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> we need more money  , id throw some more but Wont have any til wed as Doggie was expensive

Click to collapse



Husam, you're one expensive non-girlfriend.  I am tapped on cash till the 21st. As I get bi-monthly 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

What about chevron? 

http://labs.chevronwp7.com/

9 bucks?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> What about chevron?
> 
> http://labs.chevronwp7.com/
> 
> 9 bucks?

Click to collapse



Looks like you'd have to hard mod it... I would rather refrain from opening it as I don't want to be responsible for any damage to it.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Looks like you'd have to hard mod it... I would rather refrain from opening it as I don't want to be responsible for any damage to it.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



oh ok nvrmind.. just saw this while looking


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey Guys 


Also Dev I fixed the app but don't know what I did to fix it haha  but then there was a problem with Twitter and it doesn't work with webview due to some JavaScript error not to sure and now fixed by having a customized pink news Fred embedded to a page on my site which the app will display  

if you cared that is,  if not hey again 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## huggs (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi all... just got off work, soaked cause it was raining all day.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> oh ok nvrmind.. just saw this while looking

Click to collapse



I saw one way earlier for like $6 - 7. I just don't remember what the website was! Sooooo I have to look. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> 
> Also Dev I fixed the app but don't know what I did to fix it haha  but then there was a problem with Twitter and it doesn't work with webview due to some JavaScript error not to sure and now fixed by having a customized pink news Fred embedded to a page on my site which the app will display
> ...

Click to collapse



Good to hear man  

I am always glad to hear how things get fixed so you know what your errors are. When you make a program make sure you do everything in your power to break it, then fix it again. Know how your program works from the inside and out  

@Huggs, yeah it's raining here too. Unfortunately I ended up losing my bus pass so I had to walk earlier. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Good to hear man
> 
> I am always glad to hear how things get fixed so you know what your errors are. When you make a program make sure you do everything in your power to break it, then fix it again. Know how your program works from the inside and out
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





cheers dude  Also, I like that way of thinking, me gusta  want a link? does pretty much nothing right now buut wanna see?  



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

Look what came in the mail today: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hard drive doesn't come til wed  damn u slow ups!!!!
Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> cheers dude  Also, I like that way of thinking, me gusta  want a link? does pretty much nothing right now buut wanna see?
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



That's a true coders way of thinking  Sure, why not? 

Vice city? Man! Such a throw back 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's a true coders way of thinking  Sure, why not?
> 
> Vice city? Man! Such a throw back
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Well when i get my hard drive i will put San Andreas and GTA 4 Downloaded directly 


And vice city is one of my favorite older GTAs and i had to get it for xbox


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well when i get my hard drive i will put San Andreas and GTA 4 Downloaded directly
> 
> 
> And vice city is one of my favorite older GTAs and i had to get it for xbox

Click to collapse



You're a big gta buff eh? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You're a big gta buff eh?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Yep 

I like san andreas a lot too, sometimes though i feel its too much map 

ITS HUGE!!!!!!!!  

Vice city is like the perfect size and now all my way around it 

plus its the most fun to drive the motorcycles in it


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yep
> 
> I like san andreas a lot too, sometimes though i feel its too much map
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like killing the hookers 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yep
> 
> I like san andreas a lot too, sometimes though i feel its too much map
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



its huge? yeah, that is what she said 


@Dev 2 secs, also it's unfinished and the white space at the bottom will go, set the webviews heighg to a dp (display pixel) insetad of getting it to fill, 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I like killing the hookers
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



after the car shakes and you get your money back LMAO!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> after the car shakes and you get your money back LMAO!!

Click to collapse



That's horrible that we have stooped our morals that low...but hilarious! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's horrible that we have stooped our morals that low...but hilarious!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



yes i know LOL

San andreas was the mos feuture packed game tho and only thing it was missing was online multiplayer....

It had drinking,mini games 2 player 

and Jets and parachutes and stuff. It was and still is the best GTA out


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> yes i know LOL
> 
> San andreas was the mos feuture packed game tho and only thing it was missing was online multiplayer....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't like what they did with GTA4, it wasn't horrible but...bleh.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

remember very beta and the grim fluroecent pink will be dulled down haha and everything neatend etc, also click the logo  

http://www.mediafire.com/?nsta0vun2c98rw8 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I didn't like what they did with GTA4, it wasn't horrible but...bleh.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



it looked nice but don't like the driving physics, lack of old feutures, etc..


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> remember very beta and the grim fluroecent pink will be dulled down haha and everything neatend etc, also click the logo
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?nsta0vun2c98rw8
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pretty nice man  Good work!  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Pretty nice man  Good work!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse




thanks :] have a todo list now 



also good night from.me 


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> thanks :] have a todo list now
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



When you get a chance I'd like to learn this stuff too. I obviously won't have time now but would you be able to in the future?  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

sure dude  anything to help 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> sure dude  anything to help
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Awesome! Eventually when I know enough I plan on doing my own kernels, ROMs, and hopefully we can collaborate on some apps. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

will be awwesome xD Any ideas on apps or? 

also, if I get the TM one working properly with the auto updates and things want the source? 


I_am_Error said:


> Awesome! Eventually when I know enough I plan on doing my own kernels, ROMs, and hopefully we can collaborate on some apps.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> will be awwesome xD Any ideas on apps or?
> 
> also, if I get the TM one working properly with the auto updates and things want the source?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Source for the app? Nah, I don't have twitter.  I have no ideas right now but it'll be KINDA like that.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

I want one of these i think: http://www.mod-chip.com/xbox-360/modchips/wasabi-x360-solderless-drive-emulator-p-217.html


Pretty cool, no soldering needed


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Source for the app? Nah, I don't have twitter.  I have no ideas right now but it'll be KINDA like that.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



ah but that site can be changed to anything, eg, when the update button works that will be redirected to an update page, then downloaded, the Tom manager opened ready to flash  that part could be useful  CD 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I want one of these i think: http://www.mod-chip.com/xbox-360/modchips/wasabi-x360-solderless-drive-emulator-p-217.html
> 
> 
> Pretty cool, no soldering needed

Click to collapse



awesome, but costly  





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> awesome, but costly
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ya i know, plus i might wait to xbox live is integrated in it 


plus they arent in stock anyway


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya i know, plus i might wait to xbox live is integrated in it
> 
> 
> plus they arent in stock anyway

Click to collapse





Awesome  But actually, I'm slightly tempted now, If only I had more money 


also I'm of now good night 


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awesome  But actually, I'm slightly tempted now, If only I had more money
> 
> 
> also I'm of now good night
> ...

Click to collapse



I am still unsure if you have to take the xbox apart or not... 

And good night 

---------- Post added at 04:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------

I ll think ill buy one of these instead for my DS: http://www.mod-chip.com/nintendo-ds/flash-cards/nds-r4i-neo-p-112.html


Cheaper and all i need is an sd card, plus way easier to set up


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Husam, you're one expensive non-girlfriend.  I am tapped on cash till the 21st. As I get bi-monthly
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



lol, sorry 

I'm going to make it up to you, if not sooner, later 

anyway, what kind of unlock code? is it radio unlock or uncertified apps unlocks?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi 
David Rules
Error
And DD & Max
(sorry, I had to run up to general and take limo reservations for awhile...
My phone addiction is addicting as ever as MY AMAZE WILL BE HERE TOMORROW!
(@Max I'm not telling if I will open it so we can just agree that I didn't     
Yay for moar phones!!
My dad's replacement rezound came today it had pink buttons 
So we're keeping the new charging, cable and old phone....(somehow my, quote of dd's post, asking, about my phone addiction didn't get quoted 

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi
> David Rules
> Error
> And DD
> ...

Click to collapse



Phones phones everywhere
Me likey phones too.
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi
> David Rules
> Error
> And DD & Max
> ...

Click to collapse



good news about your amaze 

goodnight bd and everyone


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good news about your amaze
> 
> goodnight bd and everyone

Click to collapse



Goodnight Husam. I think I'm going to lay down as well... Night.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 6, 2011)

Ohai

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, sorry
> 
> I'm going to make it up to you, if not sooner, later
> 
> anyway, what kind of unlock code? is it radio unlock or uncertified apps unlocks?

Click to collapse



Sim unlock code.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 6, 2011)

Is anybody out there?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No, I just got in the bus. I'm still trying to find a cheap unlock code for the phone. So far they are all like $15 + and we have a budget of $8.50.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Like I said, I wanted to send, but apparently I'm not allowed (by my parents) to send money to "strangers" on the internet (well, you kinda are strangers, but I've been here long enough to know you guys). So idk. 

And hi, dd

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 6, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Like I said, I wanted to send, but apparently I'm not allowed (by my parents) to send money to "strangers" on the internet (well, you kinda are strangers, but I've been here long enough to know you guys). So idk.
> 
> And hi, dd
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey man, that kinda sucks eh

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sim unlock code.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



oh, doesn't att provide free or cheap code?


hello people


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 6, 2011)

Another beautiful winter pic for your veiwing pleasure
Also i am now a EliteUser 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Another beautiful winter pic for your veiwing pleasure
> Also i am now a EliteUser
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



looks so similar to the other one 
but nice


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 6, 2011)

Omg, this rom is so f#cking fast

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> How fast?

Click to collapse



Like zues smothered his lighting in bacon grease!

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 6, 2011)

Apparently people don't care about me, but at the same time they talk **** about me behind my back. Meh. I don't even give a f*** anymore.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse




Y u no stop being a troll?

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> WOW!! That's fast now!!1eleven

Click to collapse



Si si senoir
http://db.tt/qaiQsa81
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Well compared to my old score, yess, your face had better look like that
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31162924/snap20111031_210546.jpg

---------- Post added at 12:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 PM ----------

oops, guess i shoulda looked at that one first, it was just a fluke score. but i think i was running a 1200 quadrant before


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello:
Error
Husam
DD
David
BD
Max
Anyone with a name that starts with an "M" that is to good to be online and show it 

Anyone i missed


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> @David....asking me to stop trolling is like asking you to stop posting irrelevant posts...will never happen

Click to collapse



I asked "why" so your argument is invalid.





¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Dec 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> Error
> Husam
> DD
> ...

Click to collapse



hey david


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oh, doesn't att provide free or cheap code?
> 
> 
> hello people

Click to collapse



If you're an AT&T customer.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey david

Click to collapse



Sup?? 

Shadow is getting better already 

Hopefully in a couple weeks he will completely ignore the cats 

On another note, i got to do a powerpoint tonight and this week i have computer hw and a take home final  

Also next week last week thank god i have a presentation and a computer final 

I'm super busy probably til the end of next week


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> If you're an AT&T customer.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



If you can wait until Friday, I can paypal $5 more towards the unlock code. (again, I got stuck paying ALL THE FREAKING BILLS AGAIN THIS MONTH  smh)
And I could pay more on the 16th if you need it for the unlock code. 

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> If you can wait until Friday, I can paypal $5 more towards the unlock code. (again, I got stuck paying ALL THE FREAKING BILLS AGAIN THIS MONTH  smh)
> And I could pay more on the 16th if you need it for the unlock code.
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



@Sparky:

Y U NO PAY SOME BILLS?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Sparky:
> 
> Y U NO PAY SOME BILLS?

Click to collapse



IKR? Bad Sparky is especially, bad lately.... 

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> IKR? Bad Sparky is especially, bad lately....
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Sux 

Does he pay rent or mortgage?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Sux
> 
> Does he pay rent or mortgage?

Click to collapse



He was splitting the rent with me, then He got a raise at the beginning of the summer and started paying, all the rent then about three months ago He stopped paying ANYTHING AT, ALL. I make enough to cover it....but I shouldn't have too..... 

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, I found one on Ebay for $7, I bought it so we'll see how it goes. If it works, awesome. If not, then I'll demand my money back.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2011)

And in other news....
How is everyone?? 

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Well, I found one on Ebay for $7, I bought it so we'll see how it goes. If it works, awesome. If not, then I'll demand my money back.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Let me know what you need...if this doesn't work. K?

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> He was splitting the rent with me, then He got a raise at the beginning of the summer and started paying, all the rent then about three months ago He stopped paying ANYTHING AT, ALL. I make enough to cover it....but I shouldn't have too.....
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Wait a minute, he got raise= more money he started off paying the rent and then decided no? WTF???? You should make a deal he should pay rent and you pay all bills or split bills or something?

Me and my gf:
Split the rent
I pay Electric 
She Pays her phone service and car insurance
I pay my credit cards and supply entertainment stuff
She buys grocerys and i help with that too
I buy household items like TP,Paper towells and stuff like that.



Pretty even...


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Let me know what you need...if this doesn't work. K?
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse









It's all good in the hood 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It's all good in the hood
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Nice!!!

So its unlocked and ready to goto husam?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> So its unlocked and ready to goto husam?

Click to collapse



Yep yep. Now I need to ship it out.  It all relies on me, which is a bad thing Husam >:]

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 6, 2011)

Also, one annoyance for me about the phone: It will not charge off. Meaning, if you turn the phone off and plug the charger in it'll just turn back on and charge that way.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Also, one annoyance for me about the phone: It will not charge off. Meaning, if you turn the phone off and plug the charger in it'll just turn back on and charge that way.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



hmmm

no battery off image or anything while charging off? 

So u plug it in and it boots all the way up?  

That is kinda weird and annoying


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hmmm
> 
> no battery off image or anything while charging off?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly what it does. I think it's a wp7 thing. No other htc phone that I have had has ever done that.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Exactly what it does. I think it's a wp7 thing. No other htc phone that I have had has ever done that.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Pretty sure that's a failure of wp7

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Pretty sure that's a failure of wp7
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



My sentiments exactly. But oh well.  Not my phone.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Exactly what it does. I think it's a wp7 thing. No other htc phone that I have had has ever done that.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Try waiting 5 minutes AFTER POWER DOWN before plugging it in ....i haz to do that with mai Sensation

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Try waiting 5 minutes AFTER POWER DOWN before plugging it in ....i haz to do that with mai Sensation
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I have, trust me 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 6, 2011)

Gay rain is gay

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Gay rain is gay
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



How can rain be gay in any way? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It is.

Click to collapse



Lame! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I know!

Click to collapse



Oh well, it's not my phone, not my concern. As long as Husam is happy with his phone then idc 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Admitting guilt to braking Hussam's phone publicly does not make it ok Dominico

Click to collapse



Publicly being a troll isn't okay either my good mod friend 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Publicly being a troll isn't okay either my good mod friend
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



+1 to this

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm glad I didn't buy a WP7. I still like the UI and it's fast and all but Android is something else . Too bad I can't ever buy a Galaxy S II, they way it seems like. It's price is increasing as the dollar exchange rate increases and my money grows shorter everyday. FML.

Click to collapse



Why not get a job? Then pay one of us to buy it for you cheaper? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What emo days?

Click to collapse



You used to be MAJOR emotional person. It was actually kinda annoying 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2011)

Beat wind up knight book 1-3 s rank like a boss 

Still have to beat knightmare levels and book 4


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Beat wind up knight book 1-3 s rank like a boss
> 
> Still have to beat knightmare levels and book 4

Click to collapse



I just downloaded 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I just downloaded
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Nice!!! be sure you buy the practice shield and sword so u have enough notes to unlock book 2 with out paying


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi again.

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Nice!!! be sure you buy the practice shield and sword so u have enough notes to unlock book 2 with out paying

Click to collapse



made my phone lock to black screen.


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 6, 2011)

Most epic song ever 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bpnppnh1Z5w&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Nice!!! be sure you buy the practice shield and sword so u have enough notes to unlock book 2 with out paying

Click to collapse



you know there ate offers where you download an app and get like 200 ?  I'm nearly done book 3xD 


just read the s rank part, wow! nice dude!! ;D 


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi, I went to an awesome free concert for some egyptian band 

BUT I F___ING LOST MY MP3 PLAYER


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> you know there ate offers where you download an app and get like 200 ?  I'm nearly done book 3xD
> 
> 
> just read the s rank part, wow! nice dude!! ;D
> ...

Click to collapse



ya but that was annoying........

anyway i am now on level 10 of book 4 i have s rank all the way too


----------



## trell959 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 6, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



hey trell, what's up?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2011)

Book 4 level 11 almost done with s rank


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2011)

Hoy

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 7, 2011)

Heeyy mah mafia
Loving this EliteMod


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 7, 2011)

Newest adw ex update pisses me off.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## huggs (Dec 7, 2011)

.                         hi


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 7, 2011)

huggs said:


> .                         hi

Click to collapse



Sup man

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 7, 2011)

G'night!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Nexus S, Sensation, Rezound, Amaze...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2011)

hello all, what's up?


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ohai Mafia 

Check this out http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1376743&page=4 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 7, 2011)

Forever a stone! 






-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Forever a stone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Empty thread is empty

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Newest adw ex update pisses me off.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



F#ckin hell, I know what you mean. I can even hide my dock, and it's icon sizes are bigger nd uglier

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> F#ckin hell, I know what you mean. I can even hide my dock, and it's icon sizes are bigger nd uglier
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Lucky for us launcher pro users...we don't have you deal with that ugliness xD 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lucky for us launcher pro users...we don't have you deal with that ugliness xD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I reverted to my 1.3.3.1 backup 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Go launcher FTW.

Click to collapse



Fail. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Why? It's free and has a lot of features!

Click to collapse



Made by the Chinese. Its very questionable.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I know but I like the features. And I can't buy paid apps. So, yeah. I'll use it until ICS, and after that I'll use the stock launcher.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:57 PM ----------
> 
> Also, do you like my new phone?

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> lol jk, it's my mom's. I still haz the Desire.

Click to collapse



you want that Sony instead of the desire?






btw, to me, a phone should last with me at least 2 years, just me, that's why you all hate my TP2


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No you idiot! I meant I haven't bought SGSII yet. I may take i to repair shop though for the screen damage. The shop I bought that phone from today said they can fix it.

Click to collapse



you just called me an idiot? 

I'm so reporting you

JK 

happy for you


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 7, 2011)

We're all idiots  Hey hey guise.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> We're all idiots  Hey hey guise.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



hey hey hey dude


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I reverted to my 1.3.3.1 backup
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Do believe I shall do the same

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey hey hey dude

Click to collapse



Hey hey hey hey Husam! Got two of my finals today! Wish me luck 

Percentage of studying done: 0%

Percentage of game play: 100%

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello to you too sir! 

I've got a 2 hours break... and I'm on a cafe.. lets hope that the battery will last 2 hours of xda 


I_am_Error said:


> We're all idiots  Hey hey guise.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hello to you too sir!
> 
> I've got a 2 hours break... and I'm on a cafe.. lets hope that the battery will last 2 hours of xda
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How is that phone? Slow with crappy battery life? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Don't do that again. Please.
> 
> Er, ICS is almost ready for my tablet, camera, GPS, and microphone don't work only. And it has some GFX glitches, green screen in transitions. Do you think I should flash it?

Click to collapse









-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Just don't, please.

Click to collapse



Don't do what? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey hey hey hey Husam! Got two of my finals today! Wish me luck
> 
> Percentage of studying done: 0%
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol, best of luck for you mate 

@mil, what?


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 7, 2011)

Something like that ... and it was way worse when it had froyo with touchwiz 
Thank God i am running cm 7.1 
although the phone still sucks 


I_am_Error said:


> How is that phone? Slow with crappy battery life?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Don't do what?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse





say hey hey hey


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Something like that ... and it was way worse when it had froyo with touchwiz
> Thank God i am running cm 7.1
> although the phone still sucks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao as do all low grade Android phones  Why do they even exist? I have no clue... 

Hey hey hey hey hey? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 7, 2011)

At least it is a phone i don't mind throwing to somebody's head if he makes me angry , or if someone pushes me into a pool while its in my pocket. 


I_am_Error said:


> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ah! Don't!
> 
> Err, waht do you think of Galaxy R? It's a lot cheaper than SGSII...

Click to collapse



What are the differences? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> At least it is a phone i don't mind throwing to somebody's head if he makes me angry , or if someone pushes me into a pool while its in my pocket.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I guess that is a fair point. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ah! Don't!
> 
> Err, waht do you think of Galaxy R? It's a lot cheaper than SGSII...

Click to collapse



Hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hehe... my phone is of the previous generation ... like the wildfire or the x10 mini .. which means 600mhz

@all: i need help...  i want to get something powerful again  and don't really know what to look.for ... is there anything else worth buying ,or just the sensation (xe) vs sgs2?





m1l4droid said:


> I don't know either. At least Sony Ericsson low end Androids have 1 GHz CPU.

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey

Click to collapse



Hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 7, 2011)

You guys are horrible 

I have to go, seeya! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 7, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Erick Erick Erick Erick 

@ Milad: I'm thinking about it... see the sensation doesn't feel that good in my hand xD 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You guys are horrible
> 
> I have to go, seeya!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



bye bye error


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Erick Erick Erick Erick
> 
> @ Milad: I'm thinking about it... see the sensation doesn't feel that good in my hand xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Go for the SGS2! All the members must has! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 7, 2011)

Abraham Lincoln said:
			
		

> Most quotes on the internet lie about their sources.

Click to collapse



 -Abraham Lincoln 

That quote probably failed, but whatever 

@Milad Wtf? 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Go for the SGS2! All the members must has!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



You've got a point there.... 

Good luck on that exam 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 7, 2011)

Could anyone please tell me why the sgs2 is 100 € more expensive than the sensation?  
Man, i mean 599 is way too much for a phone!  The desire when it was launched it was 399 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Could anyone please tell me why the sgs2 is 100 € more expensive than the sensation?
> Man, i mean 599 is way too much for a phone!  The desire when it was launched it was 399
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Better processor, better screen. Better phone.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Better processor, better screen. Better phone.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



 that's true...

Did anyone take a look at htcs new line up? I'm struggling to find a 3g phone, with no success 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes, that's why.

Click to collapse



Why on earth didn't Max go and get those £2 sgs2s... things would be much better now ... 


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey hey hey everyone

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## alfredino85 (Dec 7, 2011)

my legend can not have ics. The cynogen team deprecated my terminal :-( 

Sent from my Legend using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 7, 2011)

That's bad.... seems like there's time to upgrade .... 

@delirious: Hi 


alfredino85 said:


> my legend can not have ics. The cynogen team deprecated my terminal :-(
> 
> Sent from my Legend using XDA App

Click to collapse



EDIT : WHO THE F ARE YOU?  

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey hey hey hey Husam! Got two of my finals today! Wish me luck
> 
> Percentage of studying done: 0%
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Play all the games. Macbeth 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 7, 2011)

Waiting for the flaming to begin....  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1364271&page=7 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 7, 2011)

Is there anyone alive? Feels like i killed the thread again 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Is there anyone alive? Feels like i killed the thread again
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



You sure did
I'm looking foreword to undervolting this phone
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 7, 2011)

10 mins... no reply...

Safe to say foreveralone.jpg 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Waiting for the flaming to begin....  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1364271&page=7
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Lol, well said

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You sure did
> I'm looking foreword to undervolting this phone
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Lol delirious ... we posted at the same time xD
Isn't there an undervolting kernel for the dz already? 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, well said
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



I know when i should admit that i have a paperweight with some extra functions 
This phone sucks balls 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 7, 2011)

Class starts in 30 minutes,  so i gotta go ... 
C ya guys 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes! I did it! Look here:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=20071120&postcount=18870
> 
> I'm serious!

Click to collapse



Pics or it didn't happen 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes! I did it! Look here:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=20071120&postcount=18870
> 
> I'm serious!

Click to collapse



Looks like a peice of metal with a bolt though it, do explain

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Lol delirious ... we posted at the same time xD
> Isn't there an undervolting kernel for the dz already?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Yeah, there was a while ago. I was just kinda mindset on sticking to my guns with the rom/kernel that cm7 had. But my horizens have been opened lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 7, 2011)

6 hours and 49 minutes to my next sleep time. Preparations are 42% complete.


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 7, 2011)

SVCK IT WP7!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1380491

10 apps at $0.10 EVERY DAY! Only at the Google Market.

Do I hear you say, OMG (Oh My Google!)


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2011)

WP7 gives you a free $25 card when you buy a new phone until february


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WP7 gives you a free $25 card when you buy a new phone until february

Click to collapse



Whopdi f#cking doo. Your still stuck with a WP7 device

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Whopdi f#cking doo. Your still stuck with a WP7 device
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



actually no yet


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> actually no yet

Click to collapse



Plus you won't be getting that 25$ card, will you?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Plus you won't be getting that 25$ card, will you?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



idk, I think it's only for people in the US, so if it was not shipped yet, i think someone can do me one final favour


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> idk, I think it's only for people in the US, so if it was not shipped yet, i think someone can do me one final favour

Click to collapse



It woulda prob come with the box, no?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It woulda prob come with the box, no?

Click to collapse



no, you have to order it online i think

---------- Post added at 08:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> no, you have to order it online i think

Click to collapse



here is the link I got in the email, I'm not sure though, nothing in the terms and conditions

https://windowsphone.promo.eprize.com/redemptionprogram/:b=chrome/?affiliate_id=Email

edit: nvm, it's written in small grey text: 





> This Windows Phone offer is good only in the 50 United States, the District of Columbia and Puerto Rico.
> You must purchase a Windows Phone device between November 2, 2011 and December 31, 2011 to qualify.

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2011)

hello Mafia:

Look what finally came:   


 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hello Mafia:
> 
> Look what finally came:   View attachment 808841
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sweet dude, congrats


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Loneliness is too, ya know?

Click to collapse



True that.  Where did the 9000 come from? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



LOL, Oh DBZ.  I was just thinking about how I used to play with dbz action figures when I was a kid xD

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 7, 2011)

T-Mobile denied my rebate. They suck. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 7, 2011)

I just saw a wifi named "STAY OUT MY SH!T". It was WEP. xD

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 7, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Why would you remind me that? Troll.

Click to collapse



Cuz he's a troll? I thought you knew this...

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Dec 7, 2011)

What's up people 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 7, 2011)

Last exam. Hopefully after this I no longer have exams. Room and table is in a mess (er... as usual?) and I have little more than 8 hours to the exam. Gonna crash and face my Thermopylae after that.

Then, it will be the fulfillment of a promise I made to Husam. Until then, here's my promise to all of you; BRB


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 7, 2011)

going back to htc sense for the holidays purely for the camera.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 7, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> going back to htc sense for the holidays purely for the camera.

Click to collapse



I like the Sense camera...and considering I have two Sense devices...I probably should. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2011)

@Max and Milad beat books 1-4 s rank except the knightmare levels 

Jelly?


Nightmare levels are next


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> @Max and Milad beat books 1-4 s rank except the knightmare levels
> 
> Jelly?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



good night people 

@babydoll, I just gave you your 100 thanks


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That's gonna suck.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Nope. See. My phone isn't a piece of ****e and has developers that still support it. Sense 1 runs exactly that same as cm7 on my phone. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 8, 2011)

This reminded me of Cam 







-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Dec 8, 2011)

Who's here?


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 8, 2011)

^^^^^

<<<<<<


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm hear. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes! a distraction!!!!! I am not in the mood to finish up this essay about transcendentalists.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 8, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Yes! a distraction!!!!! I am not in the mood to finish up this essay about transcendentalists.

Click to collapse



Sounds....religiousy...

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Dec 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> <<<<<<

Click to collapse





I_am_Error said:


> I'm hear.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse





I_am_Error said:


> Sounds....religiousy...
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Exactly what i told my teacher. He told me to put myself in their shoes and type. lol


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 8, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Exactly what i told my teacher. He told me to put myself in their shoes and type. lol

Click to collapse



You should have said "They seem to have already transcended from their shoes. Looks like I can't put myself in their shoes." XD

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You should have said "They seem to have already transcended from their shoes. Looks like I can't put myself in their shoes." XD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



"Oooh, it's a size 5 transcendence. Do you have transcendence in size 6? Five is a little tight for me. OMG! Heels! I love those transcendences, you know."


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> This reminded me of Cam
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why did this remind you of me?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi.
> 
> Cam, flashed that adrenalin shot thing you posted on CM7 and all my apps disappeared. Good thing I took a nand!

Click to collapse



Sorry, I didn't tell you about taht. If you do it on a fresh rom, it works fine. Not sure what the consequences are on an already built rom.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow, caffeine withdrawal and built up coffee allergies make dD feel sick nd tired

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 8, 2011)

HELLLOOOOOOO EVERYONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!

1 |-|4$  |23+\_/|2[\]3\)  |=R044 +|-|3 1[\]+e|2VV385.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## alfredino85 (Dec 8, 2011)

I must sell my legend.. 

Sent from my Legend using XDA App


----------



## alfredino85 (Dec 8, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> 1 |-|4$  |23+\_/|2[\]3\)  |=R044 +|-|3 1[\]+e|2VV385.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



?????

Sent from my Legend using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 8, 2011)

Beautiful Widgets for 10 cents, score

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 8, 2011)

Dead thread, y u dead?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> My Desire is in the repair shop right now.

Click to collapse



Your hammer trick wasn't such a good idea eh?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 8, 2011)

alfredino85 said:


> ?????
> 
> Sent from my Legend using XDA App

Click to collapse



Does no one know 133t?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Sakai & Jase 

No other mafia online  

EDIT: Hi Milad!!!!   I beat wind up knight book 1-4 all levels s rank except the level 4 knightmare level  
U jelly? 

Hello Lurkers and offline people  

---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 AM ----------




deliriousDroid said:


> Beautiful Widgets for 10 cents, score
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Ya i got that too along with fruit ninja 

Im waiting for todays apps?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No. Not jelly. Problem?

Click to collapse



Did u ever get to book 2 left by unlocking it with notes? 

Its not that hard...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello Sakai & Jase
> 
> No other mafia online
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got reckless raciing as well

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Today I saw a Galaxy S, the screen looks amazing! I don't think I can look at any other mobile screen again.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




If you can live with broken parts of your tablet......


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 8, 2011)

@DD

New 10 cent apps are up 

Just got tetris and reckless getaway


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 8, 2011)

$UP 4LL? 1'/\/\ 0U7 0Ph LUR|<1|\|9, 4|\|D b4(|< 1|\|70 4(71\/3 Ph0R/\/\! L37 7|-|3 (3L3BR4710|\|5 b391|\|! 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> @DD
> 
> New 10 cent apps are up
> 
> Just got tetris and reckless getaway

Click to collapse



Hellz yeah it's basicly freeeeee

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> $UP 4LL? 1'/\/\ 0U7 0Ph LUR|<1|\|9, 4|\|D b4(|< 1|\|70 4(71\/3 Ph0R/\/\! L37 7|-|3 (3L3BR4710|\|5 b391|\|!
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Stop making me use extra brain power to decode your crap 

hello


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Stop making me use extra brain power to decode your crap
> 
> hello

Click to collapse



Buenos dias senior hus

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hellz yeah it's basicly freeeeee
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



You know what's nice about it tho compares to amazon app store is they will actually get updated and u don't need the market running to play them like the amazon one.  

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Buenos dias senior hus
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse





Buenos tardes * 



hey  xD



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Buenos tardes *
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well hola to yo too Max
I'm so hungry
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> You know what's nice about it tho compares to amazon app store is they will actually get updated and u don't need the market running to play them like the amazon one.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Totally agree I don't even bother with other markets

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Buenos dias senior hus
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Bruno Mars 

JK

what's up Double D?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Bruno Mars
> 
> JK
> 
> what's up Double D?

Click to collapse



Was about to buy some 10cent apps, but the prices haven't changed for me yet

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Was about to buy some 10cent apps, but the prices haven't changed for me yet
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



unlucky for you 

also hi maz


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Was about to buy some 10cent apps, but the prices haven't changed for me yet
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Maybe close out and go back in?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Maybe close out and go back in?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Maybe after i attempt to eat mah epic flaming steak manwich

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 8, 2011)

Meh.........

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.........
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



What you meh'ing bd?
My mouth is on fire

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I was playing assassin's creed then suddenly power went out.  it was out for an hour! Doesn't matter, played burn the rope.

Click to collapse



Sux, last night i was playing san andreas and vice city, 

AWW the memories of vice city


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Sux, last night i was playing san andreas and vice city,
> 
> AWW the memories of vice city

Click to collapse



Y u no add me on live? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (Dec 8, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Does no one know 133t?
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



No,we are all just too lazy to translate it into english.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 8, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I see you liked the thread's title Dominico
> 
> Also.......THIS:

Click to collapse



Indeed I did.  Dude, is that a bear, cat, eagle, otter thing? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> What you meh'ing bd?
> My mouth is on fire
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Not ur sammich. That looks epic. It's Thursday, Meh....

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Stop making me use extra brain power to decode your crap
> 
> hello

Click to collapse




N3v3|2. 70 570p L3371n6 15 70 61v3 Up y0U|2 50UL! 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 8, 2011)

BEAT WIND UP KNIGHT ALL S RANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  \

Yes EVEN THE KNIGHTMARE LEVELS!!!!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 8, 2011)

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 8, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> he is speaking in tongues!   get him!!!

Click to collapse



HUH? 5p34K1n6 1n 70n6U35? WH47 4|23 y0U 4 818L3 7HUMp3|2?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> HUH? 5p34K1n6 1n 70n6U35? WH47 4|23 y0U 4 818L3 7HUMp3|2?
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



STOP YOU F49907


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 8, 2011)

YAY my computer teacher posted the final early and now im done with the class.  

I got all perfect on all my assignments and tests except 1 assignment I lost 2 points for a stupid spelling error  

Monday is the last day of my other class!!! And it should be short and sweet. Just have to do my take home final finish up my powerpoint and present and i can finally be at ease for a month


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 8, 2011)

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> YAY my computer teacher posted the final early and now im done with the class.
> 
> I got all perfect on all my assignments and tests except 1 assignment I lost 2 points for a stupid spelling error
> 
> Monday is the last day of my other class!!! And it should be short and sweet. Just have to do my take home final finish up my powerpoint and present and i can finally be at ease for a month

Click to collapse



Yaaaaaaaaaay!!!
Pipsqueak is proud of you (as am I)

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaay!!!
> Pipsqueak is proud of you (as am I)
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....

Click to collapse



Thanks, how are you?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 8, 2011)

They got a new system update for the 360, completely redone  Now we also have an option for apps.  Not too bad.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> They got a new system update for the 360, completely redone  Now we also have an option for apps.  Not too bad.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I know 

Plus full kinect integration 

I can tell my xbox what to do with voice commands 

Include browse netflix, launch a game, power off the console.

Its awesome


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I know
> 
> Plus full kinect integration
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So Y	U no add me? 

GT - pot8t0sknz

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So Y	U no add me?
> 
> GT - pot8t0sknz
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



i had you an invite from cipher?  Was that not you? 

send me an invite from your new username..


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i had you an invite from cipher?  Was that not you?
> 
> send me an invite from your new username..
> 
> My Gamertag is Hookahzorr

Click to collapse



That was the nonxbox live one. I decided it was no longer useful to me.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That was the nonxbox live one. I decided it was no longer useful to me.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse






Edit just accepted you on xbox.com


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> oh ok, well then send me another one

Click to collapse



I did! Now adds me  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I did! Now adds me
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



look above


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> look above

Click to collapse



We should play halo 3 one day 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> We should play halo 3 one day
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



his awesome internet will make you lag and lose


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> We should play halo 3 one day
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Y U NO HAVE REACH?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> his awesome internet will make you lag and lose

Click to collapse



You mean my awesome 30mbps download and 5mbps upload? Yeah...I'll lag for sure 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 8, 2011)

I also sent an invite to trell


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Y U NO HAVE REACH?

Click to collapse



Because I don't have it? Derp  obvious reason.

Y u no have mw3? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I also sent an invite to trell

Click to collapse



What's trell's gt? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What's trell's gt?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



PM sent


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You mean my awesome 30mbps download and 5mbps upload? Yeah...I'll lag for sure
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I'm moving to the US first thing in the morning


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Because I don't have it? Derp  obvious reason.
> 
> Y u no have mw3?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Same reason why u don't have reach


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm moving to the US first thing in the morning

Click to collapse



Lmao yeah, that's right 







-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm moving to the US first thing in the morning

Click to collapse



meh

mine is 27mbDown and 14 up


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> meh
> 
> mine is 27mbDown and 14 up

Click to collapse



Fios? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Fios?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



nope COX cable internet 

If i had fios i would probaly have 50MB down or more 

No fios in my area


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> nope COX cable internet

Click to collapse



Cool speeds  I wish I had better upload. But on my laptop I get 30down 5up. Not to shabby 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Cool speeds  I wish I had better upload. But on my laptop I get 30down 5up. Not to shabby
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Ya thats really good, i had the option to get a 55MB one and who knows what upload probaly around the same but they want 90 bucks a month and i got the second best in tucson cause it was only 65 a month


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya thats really good, i had the option to get a 55MB one and who knows what upload probaly around the same but they want 90 bucks a month and i got the second best in tucson cause it was only 65 a month

Click to collapse



$90?! Wtf!  That's ridiculously expensive. Btw, just beat mw3. It follows off after mw2. Friggin epic. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> $90?! Wtf!  That's ridiculously expensive. Btw, just beat mw3. It follows off after mw2. Friggin epic.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



ya i know, thats why i wish i had fios as its cheaper


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 8, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya i know, thats why i wish i had fios as its cheaper

Click to collapse



When I can, I'm getting fios. So friggin awesome! XD 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh hi Mafia my screen came in today for the LG Eve, gunna put the sucker in tonight, hope it works

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh hi Mafia my screen came in today for the LG Eve, gunna put the sucker in tonight, hope it works
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Cool beans! Hope everything works  How's that unhealthy habit of playing skyrim for a ridiculously long amount of time? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Cool beans! Hope everything works  How's that unhealthy habit of playing skyrim for a ridiculously long amount of time?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I actually haven't played it for the last two days. Hard work on the farm this week(putting metal siding on the barn )and also I found out rather roughly that I am still allergic to coffee, so I had some bad allergies with caffeine withdrawal thrown on top. 
But I'm feeling much better today, so fix phone and skyrim Marathon tonight methinks what bout you? How's that project coming along?the one your building the device for.
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 9, 2011)

Loving this wallpaper
Edit: better quality screeny in next post
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 9, 2011)

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'
Edit: poo, they look the same quality. Damn screenshot app making me think it would be better


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I actually haven't played it for the last two days. Hard work on the farm this week(putting metal siding on the barn )and also I found out rather roughly that I am still allergic to coffee, so I had some bad allergies with caffeine withdrawal thrown on top.
> But I'm feeling much better today, so fix phone and skyrim Marathon tonight methinks what bout you? How's that project coming along?the one your building the device for.
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



So unlucky man. 

I'm good, tired as hell. And I have this inept feeling that I'm forgetting everything I knew  I need more mental exercises.  Must code more! 

Eh, first I have to learn assembly, c, and how to kernel code. It's gonna be a lot of work 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> They got a new system update for the 360, completely redone  Now we also have an option for apps.  Not too bad.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I'm good...busy.... but good
 



Sent from my NS covered by an Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm good...busy.... but good
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi BD!  

We're all a little busy around this time huh? 

How are you liking ics? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm baaaaaccckkk~~~


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm baaaaaccckkk~~~

Click to collapse



How'd it go? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> How'd it go?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



P4 was tough, had to skip almost and ENTIRE 20+ mark question coz I can't do it properly and I lack time.

P5 was almost unbelievably easy, and I probably aced it. A lot of bullshiat Q&A, but I think I will run the examiners in circles


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 9, 2011)

What exactly is the p4 and p5? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 9, 2011)

****, still no screen. Guess I just wasted about 80$

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> ****, still no screen. Guess I just wasted about 80$
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Send it back. Tell them it was obviously defected. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Send it back. Tell them it was obviously defected.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Lol, and when they try it...?
I'm still getting the overheated screen, It seems to me like there would be a short of some kind going on. But I don't really know what everything does
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, and when they try it...?
> I'm still getting the overheated screen, It seems to me like there would be a short of some kind going on. But I don't really know what everything does
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



They won't check. Even if they do, it's better than sitting there doing nothing with a wasted screen. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 9, 2011)

DD, have you tried hot tea? It might help with your caffeine and coffee problem.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 9, 2011)

Fsk. Gmail not getting notifications.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> DD, have you tried hot tea? It might help with your caffeine and coffee problem.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Yeahh, but I prefer coffee so much more. I'm mostly over the caffeine withdral now

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> They won't check. Even if they do, it's better than sitting there doing nothing with a wasted screen.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I might aswell try it I guess

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I might aswell try it I guess
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Damn straight you might as well  Dude, it's snowing! Dx I hate snow.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Damn straight you might as well  Dude, it's snowing! Dx I hate snow.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



afternoon people


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> afternoon people

Click to collapse



Hey man  When did that package ship out? I already forgot. Oh, I also got signature verification. I'll be able to have the signature of whoever signs for the package. I'll let you know if it's your brother  lol

Also, we need 101 more topics in OT for it to be truly epic.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey man  When did that package ship out? I already forgot. Oh, I also got signature verification. I'll be able to have the signature of whoever signs for the package. I'll let you know if it's your brother  lol
> 
> Also, we need 101 more topics in OT for it to be truly epic.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



lol, it's going to be my father 

but anyway, you shipped it 2 days ago, I think 1 according to your time zone 
let me bump the charity thread to make sure


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, it's going to be my father
> 
> but anyway, you shipped it 2 days ago, I think 1 according to your time zone
> let me bump the charity thread to make sure

Click to collapse



Nah it was 2 days ago  Cool stuff. 8 more days, not including whether or not it passes through customs. Right? Either way it should get to you before Christmas.  Also, I still have the unlock code for your hd7s if for some reason you need it. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Nah it was 2 days ago  Cool stuff. 8 more days, not including whether or not it passes through customs. Right? Either way it should get to you before Christmas.  Also, I still have the unlock code for your hd7s if for some reason you need it.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



thanks dude, I think I would need it when I upgrade, not sure though :/

but anyway, I will be waiting


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thanks dude, I think I would need it when I upgrade, not sure though :/
> 
> but anyway, I will be waiting

Click to collapse



Upgrade? Do you mean ROMs? Well either way you'll be set because I took a screenshot and saved it onto my photobucket 

Did you already do some reading on what you'll have to do to flash preach or orange or mango or whatever the hell it's called? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Upgrade? Do you mean ROMs? Well either way you'll be set because I took a screenshot and saved it onto my photobucket
> 
> Did you already do some reading on what you'll have to do to flash preach or orange or mango or whatever the hell it's called?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Mango and of course I did 

From what I understood, the process is very similar to flashing the tp2, you know, hard spl, an nbh image.. bla bla bla


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Mango and of course I did
> 
> From what I understood, the process is very similar to flashing the tp2, you know, hard spl, an nbh image.. bla bla bla

Click to collapse



I saw that too. I was going to do it but I believed the hassle belonged to you and you alone 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I saw that too. I was going to do it but I believed the hassle belonged to you and you alone
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



lol, grazie 

Thank you my friend


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, grazie
> 
> Thank you my friend

Click to collapse



That'll be $400 ;D 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That'll be $400 ;D
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



that wasn't a part of the deal


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that wasn't a part of the deal

Click to collapse



I have alerted the deal, pray I don't do it again.  Unless you can guess who said that.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 9, 2011)

Heyy Mafia 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Damn straight you might as well  Dude, it's snowing! Dx I hate snow.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Yeah, I think the snow is here to stay man just yesterday I discovered in the same minute that my trucks 4wheel drive no longer works and the brakes failed on me.lol. kinda useless in the winter that way

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I want my phone back!

Click to collapse



Dafuq?

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's in the repair shop, get off your phone you'll see it in my sig.

Click to collapse



Ahh ok. But I have a feeling it will take a while (or maybe it's the alcohol)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Maybe. The repair guys said he is busy. So maybe 2 or 3 days.

Click to collapse



I think you're a bit optimistic  I've seen a lot of people who said it takes a few weeks.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 9, 2011)

Sensation screen is good  (Friend has one, but it's not gorgeous )

Also sorry for not being around much latley ]

also
http://www.dinodirect.com/ProductReviews/ProductID-1059459-currency-GBP.html

Want, with coupon code It's £100, daulcore, 8", can be rooted and has custom roms , Also USB host and hdmi


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sensation screen is good  (Friend has one, but it's not gorgeous )
> 
> Also sorry for not being around much latley ]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You haz coupon for me?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> But froyo? Seriously? C'mon man, get an Asus Transformer/Acer Iconia A500/Motorola XOOM, or you have more money a Galaxy Tab 10.1/8.9.

Click to collapse



But theyre all like 3x the price  Its well good for the money  PLus custom roms 


deliriousDroid said:


> You haz coupon for me?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



DDCHRISTMASUK03

Should work  Hey!


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's not the official repair shop and the repair won't take long. Just need to re-attach the touchscreen. I could do it myself but I don't have the adhesive and don't know how to detach the LCD connector.
> 
> But, I really really want that SGS II. Also David, how's the screen on Sensation? I saw a Galaxy S yesterday and the screen was... gorgeous! And Galaxy S II is even better! But Sensation is a lot cheaper than SGS II... sigh...
> 
> And my mouse battery died! I'm using a crap laptop mouse!

Click to collapse



Colors, viewing angles and other stuff aren't the best, but it also depends what screen you get. There is a big thread about it in the general section. So yeah, the screen on SGS 1 is awesomer (better colors, viewing angles, blacks), but I like the resolution  And on lowest brightness it gets pretty close to AMOLED. But, if you ate looking for the most awesome screen on the planet, then SGS (II), no contest.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 9, 2011)

Here is the thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1131592 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, I'd wait to get one of those. Believe me that device won't have enough custom ROMs. Even my A500 doesn't have many custom ROMs.
> 
> And, are you completely happy with your phone? What would you do to improve it?

Click to collapse



I only want 1 custom ROM, To OC, To theme, to has root  all i want xD


Pretty much so 

Some small scrathces have annoyed me though  and I treat it like a god  Why no idea how they got there


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 9, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, I'd wait to get one of those. Believe me that device won't have enough custom ROMs. Even my A500 doesn't have many custom ROMs.
> 
> And, are you completely happy with your phone? What would you do to improve it?

Click to collapse





m1l4droid said:


> Well, the one made by Acer seems better but it's nowhere near SGSII!!
> 
> I want SGSII!!!!11
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I take it you mean sgs2  Well really, i like it  But you can buy metal backs for it if you want  Or Gold plated 

xD But yes 'tis awesome


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey guys, so hypothetically speaking, say my brother found a Nokia x-3 in a taxi, but the carrier had locked it, would hard resetting it make it usable?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey guys, so hypothetically speaking, say my brother found a Nokia x-3 in a taxi, but the carrier had locked it, would hard resetting it make it usable?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



"hypothetically" Sure...   

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 9, 2011)

Had a crazy fun time sucking at pool. Muahahahahahah.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello:
Milad
Max
Error
David
Everyone that is in mafia but is lurking or offline.

Good news: Cake concert tonight!!! Monday last day of school!

Bad news: still have to do final  still have to finish project and present and I'm sick  cough and running nose 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> Milad
> Max
> Error
> ...

Click to collapse



Here's two things that kept me going:

Wallpaper:





https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/5EYVes9jF5vQLuC6-_MT6ucaw_xjabDbA3AMIPJbt9w?feat=directlink

Soundtrack:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASj81daun5Q&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PLAE8FC65734F5287B




Motivation is key. Stay strong.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> "hypothetically" Sure...
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Is that sure a answer? Or just disbelief that i would ask this question incase it ever did happen?


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Is that sure a answer? Or just disbelief that i would ask this question incase it ever did happen?

Click to collapse



I think internet needs a sarcasm font... 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I think internet needs a sarcasm font...
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



I knew you where sarcastic, I was just trying to get a answer.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I knew you where sarcastic, I was just trying to get a answer.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Again: sure...  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Again: sure...
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Sure sure 
You don't really know do you
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 9, 2011)

My friend had some illegal green substance in his bag, and thought this would be a good idea. Also, hi

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 9, 2011)

Lmao  Nomnom the smeel xD


Also who on xda has been playing with the buttons, my underline icon is now the canada symbol!?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 9, 2011)

XDA, trolling you since whenever they decided it was a fun idea. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 9, 2011)

Winter ball guyz. Will have pics

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2011)

My head is gonna 'splode. 
Ow.

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> My head is gonna 'splode.
> Ow.
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....

Click to collapse



What's wrong? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2011)

Android pouch.... I haz one. 

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What's wrong?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Migraines.

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Migraines.
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....

Click to collapse



Are those hereditary? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Are those hereditary?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I think they might be. My paternal grandmother had severe migraines...
They hurt. Allot.

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 10, 2011)

heeeey DD,Error and BD 

Sexy app is sexy?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> heeeey DD,Error and BD
> 
> Sexy app is sexy?

Click to collapse



Looking good man.  BD, maybe it's due to pressure in your sinuses?  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> heeeey DD,Error and BD
> 
> Sexy app is sexy?

Click to collapse



Sure, why not? The pink is a nice touch.

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Looking good man.  BD, maybe it's due to pressure in your sinuses?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Cheers bro 

Gonna be awesome  hopefully 

Im tired, howver im gonna stay awake until im done, so Hi xD


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Looking good man.  BD, maybe it's due to pressure in your sinuses?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



No. It's not that. I take an antihistamine regularly.

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sure, why not? The pink is a nice touch.
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....

Click to collapse



Hey BD  Cheers


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey BD  Cheers

Click to collapse



Hey...Maxey! See, I'm NOT using the Amaze until Christmas. Do you believe me? 

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey...Maxey! See, I'm NOT using the Amaze until Christmas. Do you believe me?
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....

Click to collapse



No.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey...Maxey! See, I'm NOT using the Amaze until Christmas. Do you believe me?
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....

Click to collapse



Of course I do! And those pics were definatley not took with it, 

loljk How is it?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> heeeey DD,Error and BD
> 
> Sexy app is sexy?

Click to collapse



It is a slick and wicked looking app Max. Be proud, be very proud

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It is a slick and wicked looking app Max. Be proud, be very proud
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse





Thanks dude!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Thanks dude!

Click to collapse



Still working on it? Or distracted by xda?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Still working on it? Or distracted by xda?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Bit'aboth 

Also the ROM this'll eventually be in is for Vision, Wanna be a beta tester?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2011)

Apparently, I haz killed it. 
Edit: apparently not 

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Of course I do! And those pics were definatley not took with it,
> 
> loljk How is it?

Click to collapse



Me likey! 

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Apparently, I haz killed it.
> Edit: apparently not
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....

Click to collapse



lol XD Hey BD  How;s the phone that you havent opened yet going?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



You hath no faith in your fellow XDAian

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lmao! Nice!  I'm jelly of your collecton, its awesome


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Bit'aboth
> 
> Also the ROM this'll eventually be in is for Vision, Wanna be a beta tester?

Click to collapse



Sure, why the hell not 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sure, why the hell not
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Sweet, 2nd tester  May be a while though


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet, 2nd tester  May be a while though

Click to collapse



That's okay, I'm loving this new(to me) rom anyways 
Also either I'm crazy drunk, or this game is the funnest game evar it's called spirit, and it's only 10cents right now!
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I have alerted the deal, pray I don't do it again.  Unless you can guess who said that.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



M_T_M?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao! Nice!  I'm jelly of your collecton, its awesome

Click to collapse





Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Lolz, why are they different weather forecasts?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 10, 2011)

I got bored of my black nd white minimalist look. What do you think?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lolz, why are they different weather forecasts?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



I don't have the weather (or anything for that matter) on auto sync....so, if I don't open the app, it won't update. 

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 10, 2011)

not bad, not bad  I like the launcher theme


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I got bored of my black nd white minimalist look. What do you think?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



 Pipsqueak approves your choice in wallpaper, as do I.

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pipsqueak approves your choice in wallpaper, as do I.
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Is pipsqueak part Phoenix? 
And makes sense bout the weather Widgets,no point in wasting battery just to know what you can see out the window
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> not bad, not bad  I like the launcher theme

Click to collapse



Thanks dude, it's called kooks cold fusion. I like it because it affects every single app icon, no matter how obscure
See...
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> M_T_M?

Click to collapse



Darth Vader...

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Thanks dude, it's called kooks cold fusion. I like it because it affects every single app icon, no matter how obscure
> See...
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Thats awesome


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Thats awesome

Click to collapse



It costs moneys tho
Nd holy f#ck it's cold out
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Is pipsqueak part Phoenix?
> And makes sense bout the weather Widgets,no point in wasting battery just to know what you can see out the window
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Yep! She is part Pheonix, part Falcon and, English budgie/American parakeet all over. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 10, 2011)

We've nearly taken over out old thread! 

Also could someone do me a favour please?
http://maax.us/tdt/tmodlatest.apk
Install that and click the logo at the top and tell me what happens, it used togo to breadfish but now there is no breadfish and it still takes my phone there  (Should auto update) Thanks


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 10, 2011)

Okay Mafia, you seriously have to go download spirit. It's more entertaining than skyrim
... okay, I jest, but it is super duper fuuunnn
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Okay Mafia, you seriously have to go download spirit. It's more entertaining than skyrim
> ... okay, I jest, but it is super duper fuuunnn
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Phone? PC?

Also anyone seen that Chuck Norris World of Warcraft ad? I saw on tv earlier  I loled xD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> We've nearly taken over out old thread!
> 
> Also could someone do me a favour please?
> http://maax.us/tdt/tmodlatest.apk
> Install that and click the logo at the top and tell me what happens, it used togo to breadfish but now there is no breadfish and it still takes my phone there  (Should auto update) Thanks

Click to collapse



Si si senior, breadfish it takes me.
And take that old thread!(that coincidentally never got deleted) 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> We've nearly taken over out old thread!
> 
> Also could someone do me a favour please?
> http://maax.us/tdt/tmodlatest.apk
> Install that and click the logo at the top and tell me what happens, it used togo to breadfish but now there is no breadfish and it still takes my phone there  (Should auto update) Thanks

Click to collapse



k. I dl'ed it. Now what?
Edit: it goes to breadfish....
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Phone? PC?
> 
> Also anyone seen that Chuck Norris World of Warcraft ad? I saw on tv earlier  I loled xD

Click to collapse



Phone, it's on for the 10cent download
And nooo, I feel like I'm missing out now maybe I can find it on youtube
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> k. I dl'ed it. Now what?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



install  May not work on your sensationg made for 480*800, but open it, click top banner, tell me what it does > Uninstall  

thanks 

---------- Post added at 01:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 AM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> k. I dl'ed it. Now what?
> Edit: it goes to breadfish....
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cheers  Thats annoying, breadfish is nowehere to be seen in the code


deliriousDroid said:


> Phone, it's on for the 10cent download
> And nooo, I feel like I'm missing out now maybe I can find it on youtube
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Oh sweet  okay dude 

And xD Probably is on there  Have a look


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> install  May not work on your sensationg made for 480*800, but open it, click top banner, tell me what it does > Uninstall
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It did goto breadfish I'm gonna uninstall it BRB....

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 10, 2011)

Shower time... nd phone recharge time laterz Mafia

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 10, 2011)

Seeya dude


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm back.

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 10, 2011)

Maxey said he loves the new iPhone and ios5. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Maxey said he loves the new iPhone and ios5.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Pics or it never happened


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 10, 2011)

Morning Mafia 
Today i saw a really crazy dream.... i was on a store that had the nexus s for just 100eur and other phones in incredibly low prices 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning Mafia
> Today i saw a really crazy dream.... i was on a store that had the nexus s for just 100eur and other phones in incredibly low prices
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



And then you woke up and reality slapped you in the face

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> And then you woke up and reality slapped you in the face
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Yes, something like that...
I'd love to get a sgs2 for 250 though. 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning Mafia
> Today i saw a really crazy dream.... i was on a store that had the nexus s for just 100eur and other phones in incredibly low prices
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Too much XDA 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Too much XDA
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Lol yeah 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 10, 2011)

Btw, am I the only one who thinks new FB app update is awesome? I was reading Market comments and everyone are saying it sucks 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Btw, am I the only one who thinks new FB app update is awesome? I was reading Market comments and everyone are saying it sucks
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Yes you are. It sucks balls 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yes you are. It sucks balls
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



But why? I think it's much better 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 10, 2011)

I like it


----------



## hiu115 (Dec 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I like it

Click to collapse



*forever alone*

It sucks. But I like it (?)


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I like it

Click to collapse



I like friendcaster, or using the opera mini version 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't like it, it hangs on the loading screen or a black screen 50% of the times I open it.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I don't like it, it hangs on the loading screen or a black screen 50% of the times I open it.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Dude. I just got Juggernaut in mw3 and it got dropped on a fsking building! !!!!!!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Dude. I just got Juggernaut in mw3 and it got dropped on a fsking building! !!!!!!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Juggernaut?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 10, 2011)

Win! 


> Hello.
> Some users found your post here was as abussive.
> Everyone is entitled to their own opinions, but you must agree that calling a device a cheap electronic board brings nothing productive to the discussion
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Win!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Was that a mod?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Was that a mod?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Yes it was ...
I'm going to post my reply in a few secs...


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 10, 2011)

Here it is 





> Let me get this right.... they reported the post because "it was abusive "? Like i insulted them or anything?  Man that's  ridiculous!  Who cares if i say anything about a device?  ( it's a phone dammit not a person) And to be honest, we are lucky that  this "device" has gingerbread ... it shouldn't even have android on it. Its specs wont allow it to run ics properly.  I am not taking that back, nor that its a cheap electronic board with a touchscreen, cause it is. That's what it was meant to be, a cheap android phone.   If some get offended by that, they do so because they are jealous of the real smartphone owners. Just because they can't buy a galaxy s or even a desire ( I'm not even talking about the sensation or the galaxy s 2 ) they react like that. If they aren't mature enough to accept that their phone is what it is, then I'm not posting or going anywhere near the galaxy mini forums again until they grow up.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse




Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 10, 2011)

The "abusive " post is here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=20071243&postcount=70 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Juggernaut?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



When you become a big armored dude? 18 killstreak?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> When you become a big armored dude? 18 killstreak?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Ah, yeah. I've seen a video with that in in. Fun?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Here it is
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Looking for a infraction?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ah, yeah. I've seen a video with that in in. Fun?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



it was the next match when it didnt land on the building!  o i figuired out teh uot kitchen


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> it was the next match when it didnt land on the building!  o i figuired out teh uot kitchen

Click to collapse



Is there a good thread explaining how anywhere?
I wouldn't mind learning to
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 10, 2011)

Guys I'm gonna have a chance to  buy a real phone!!  (Probably Christmas present) 

And I'm on Sensation XE vs sgs2.... i like them both, but can't decide xD
Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Is there a good thread explaining how anywhere?
> I wouldn't mind learning to
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



There's instructions on the website. If I can do it, you can.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Guys I'm gonna have a chance to  buy a real phone!!  (Probably Christmas present)
> 
> And I'm on Sensation XE vs sgs2.... i like them both, but can't decide xD
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



What are the specs for the XE?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What are the specs for the XE?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



here http://www.gsmarena.com/htc_sensation_xe-4164.php

its basically a sensation with some improvements


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> here http://www.gsmarena.com/htc_sensation_xe-4164.php
> 
> its basically a sensation with some improvements

Click to collapse



I'd get that cause I like the materials HTC uses 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I'd get that cause I like the materials HTC uses
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



been to a phone store today and had the chance to see them side by side....
the sensation feels much better, a bit heavier and more sturdy in the hand than the sgs2... the sgs was like too plastic and light... like my samsung mini 
but the hardware of the samsung is better.... but i like the beats audio thing  its driving me crazy... i want both


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> been to a phone store today and had the chance to see them side by side....
> the sensation feels much better, a bit heavier and more sturdy in the hand than the sgs2... the sgs was like too plastic and light... like my samsung mini
> but the hardware of the samsung is better.... but i like the beats audio thing  its driving me crazy... i want both

Click to collapse



The Beats audio thing is just an equalizer, if that helps you with your decision  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> been to a phone store today and had the chance to see them side by side....
> the sensation feels much better, a bit heavier and more sturdy in the hand than the sgs2... the sgs was like too plastic and light... like my samsung mini
> but the hardware of the samsung is better.... but i like the beats audio thing  its driving me crazy... i want both

Click to collapse



a combo of both?


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> a combo of both?

Click to collapse



the perfect phone would be with:
sensation xe's chassis
sgs screen-ram-usb on the go support-front cam

@david: what are the differences between sensation-xe? is the cpu different ?
what do you vote for?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2011)

I haz a system update and I don't know what's in it ....can't find info in da Amaze forums....must not install strange update... 

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'd go for SGSII. Never give up dat screen and CPU for a slightly better material. Also, HTC Sense sucks. Oh and SGSII has a better design. I take SGSII over Sensation any second.

Click to collapse



Ewww. Those HUGE icons are stupid looking....also I can haz HTC build quality AND an AOSP ROM like CM! It's  the best of both worlds... Samsung phones feel crappy to me...no thanks.
No offense to anyone to owns one...

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Did i ssay TouchWiz is good? Well, I can't say since I've not used it. Boulder quiality? I'd rather has DAT SCREEN. And Samsung has good build quality. And maybe you forgot but haz one too, Nexus S! Also how is it? It's very cheap here now... too bad it's old and there are only the S-LCD, I9023 I thinks, is available. I want Samsung Galaxy S II NAO!!!

Click to collapse



I've used touch wiz and ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Also, build quality matters...yes, I haz an NS BUT.... it doesn't feel nearly as nice as my HTC devices
I like the natural looking colors of s-lcd
Edit: why do you think I bought an Amaze instead of the GNex...I'll end up getting one but only cuz I promised myself I'd own every Nexus device, not cuz I really like the phone.... 
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've used touch wiz and ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Also, build quality matters...yes, I haz an NS BUT.... it doesn't feel nearly as nice as my HTC devices
> I like the natural looking colors of s-lcd
> Edit: why do you think I bought an Amaze instead of the GNex...I'll end up getting one but only cuz I promised myself I'd own every Nexus device, not cuz I really like the phone....
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I agree. Amoled looks over saturated.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Dec 10, 2011)

What's up guys....

GUESS WHO JUST GOT A FLIPPING GALAXY S 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> the perfect phone would be with:
> sensation xe's chassis
> sgs screen-ram-usb on the go support-front cam
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Basically you can turn your Sensation into XE pretty easily. Buy a bigger battery, XE battery cover, OC the CPU to 1.5 GHz and that's pretty much it. The only thing you won't have are the red buttons. How much more expensive is XE from the regular one? 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'd go for SGSII. Never give up dat screen and CPU for a slightly better material. Also, HTC Sense sucks. Oh and SGSII has a better design. I take SGSII over Sensation any second.

Click to collapse



Sure, few months ago you wouldn't buy a phone without Sense, and now you are saying it sucks  And yeah, it has better CPU and screen, but design?? I know it's just personal opinion, but lol.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> My Desire don't have such a good build quality and as long as I font here cracks it's okay. But DAT SCREEN! I don't think I can look at any other mobile screen again! DAT CPU! The fastest CPU ever!
> 
> At least I want my Desire back...

Click to collapse



I've used an international sgsii and an epic touch....Meh, its fast on paper but no faster in real life daily usage than my Amaze. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Sure, few months ago you wouldn't buy a phone without Sense, and now you are saying it sucks  And yeah, it has better CPU and screen, but design?? I know it's just personal opinion, but lol.
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



I know this was an answer to Milad but I'll chime in
Well, as pretty as sense is (it really is beautiful) its very bloated. My sensation ran like a champ on CM but, I keep going back to sense cuz me likey eye candy sometimes...also, I always own a Nexus device alongside my Sense based ones.... (still loved the N1 the most though....)

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> My opinion may have changed but not the fact that I'm right. Problem?
> 
> Also Sensation's back looks like sh!t IMO. SGSII is simple but nice.

Click to collapse



Yeah, okay  my sensation is gorgeous and I'm getting the white back cover as well. The sgsii is so boring looking (so is the NS and GNex for that matter but at least they, don't have touchcrap on them) and you're NOT right, you have AN OPINION. OPINIONS ARE NOT FACTS. Let's just end this here shall we?
Edit: My opinions are also opinions, NOT FACTS.
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I know this was an answer to Milad but I'll chime in
> Well, as pretty as sense is (it really is beautiful) its very bloated. My sensation ran like a champ on CM but, I keep going back to sense cuz me likey eye candy sometimes...also, I always own a Nexus device alongside my Sense based ones.... (still loved the N1 the most though....)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's the reason I use CM7. Sense was too laggy for me. However, I didn't try 3.5 yet (only 3.0), so maybe they're faster. 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## trell959 (Dec 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Yeah, that's the reason I use CM7. Sense was too laggy for me. However, I didn't try 3.5 yet (only 3.0), so maybe they're faster.
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Well doing tests on my Inspire 4G, I've come to the conclusion that 3.5 runs faster and smoother versus sense 3.0

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> and I'm getting the white back cover as well.

Click to collapse



You too? I'm probably going to order it soon, buy I'm still not sure if I should get the XE one instead (red and black look so awesome).

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 10, 2011)

I like aosp and HTC. Problem? 






-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Dude. I just got Juggernaut in mw3 and it got dropped on a fsking building! !!!!!!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



You has 360? Haha juggernaut is friggin awesome.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Well doing tests on my Inspire 4G, I've come to the conclusion that 3.5 runs faster and smoother versus sense 3.0
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I <3 Sense 3.5 on mai Sensation....so nice 

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> You too? I'm probably going to order it soon, buy I'm still not sure if I should get the XE one instead (red and black look so awesome).
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



I'm going with the white one. 

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You has 360? Haha juggernaut is friggin awesome.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Ps3 my friend. My girlfriend has a 360 though. Text me your name and what games, and ill steal the games from her brother

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ps3 my friend. My girlfriend has a 360 though. Text me your name and what games, and ill steal the games from her brother
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Mw3, halo 3, portal 2, some others later when I has money.

Gt - pot8t0sknz

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 10, 2011)

This is for Milad lol:






-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 10, 2011)

trell959 said:


> What's up guys....
> 
> GUESS WHO JUST GOT A FLIPPING GALAXY S 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



So mainstream
Ijks Congrats dude
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> So mainstream
> Ijks Congrats dude
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Loving my sgs2  So much.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Loving my sgs2  So much.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Heyy error, what's happening? 
I'm sure I love my desire z just as much lol
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heyy error, what's happening?
> I'm sure I love my desire z just as much lol
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



You're not though, that's the sad thing....not much man I got a new gpu and it's buttery smooth 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 10, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/Pwnf4.jpg

pwned. just pwned new joosey.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You're not though, that's the sad thing....not much man I got a new gpu and it's buttery smooth
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Oh, but yes I am. Yes I am. (Yes... repeating myself will make you believe me )
What gpu did you get? I'm off to a party tonight can't wait till works done.
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, but yes I am. Yes I am. (Yes... repeating myself will make you believe me )
> What gpu did you get? I'm off to a party tonight can't wait till works done.
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Seems like a legit strategy but I'm not sure it'll work xD I'm a stubborn fella so it'll probably not work  

I got the amd raedeon hd 6750.  Sooooo awesome.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Seems like a legit strategy but I'm not sure it'll work xD I'm a stubborn fella so it'll probably not work
> 
> I got the amd raedeon hd 6750.  Sooooo awesome.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



i borrow that?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> i borrow that?

Click to collapse



You want to borrow my gpu....? For what? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Seems like a legit strategy but I'm not sure it'll work xD I'm a stubborn fella so it'll probably not work
> 
> I got the amd raedeon hd 6750.  Sooooo awesome.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Sounds impressive... I gotta admit tho, even tho Sakai explained gpu numbers to me I still have no idea.haha
Oh, and quick question bout overclocking. Why does it seem to cause more glitches the the miniscule performance boost seems worth?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sounds impressive... I gotta admit tho, even tho Sakai explained gpu numbers to me I still have no idea.haha
> Oh, and quick question bout overclocking. Why does it seem to cause more glitches the the miniscule performance boost seems worth?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Just look up the model and see it's specs, you'll understand then 

Well that all depends on what you are overclocking, is it the gpu or is it the cpu? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You want to borrow my gpu....? For what?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



mai laptop. also, you can help me? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1385746


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Just look up the model and see it's specs, you'll understand then
> 
> Well that all depends on what you are overclocking, is it the gpu or is it the cpu?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Teh gpu

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 10, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> mai laptop. also, you can help me? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1385746

Click to collapse



It wouldn't even fit man xD 

And I don't know, I haven't used cm7 in a long time.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Teh gpu
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



I wouldn't overclock it unless you really need to honestly. It could be glitchy just because of your gpu in general.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I wouldn't overclock it unless you really need to honestly. It could be glitchy just because of your gpu in general.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Yeah, I pretty much just stopped overclocking it because it wasn't worth it

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, I pretty much just stopped overclocking it because it wasn't worth it
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



What gpu do you have? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 10, 2011)

ohai guys!

i didnt know that  existed xD hahahahahahahaha


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 10, 2011)

ugh. having a hell of a time finding this color!


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> ohai guys!
> 
> i didnt know that  existed xD hahahahahahahaha

Click to collapse



Teehee
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcjosu9C0us&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> ohai guys!
> 
> i didnt know that  existed xD hahahahahahahaha

Click to collapse



I like this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4Cpwbyaxyg&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4GNepioKxM&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4GNepioKxM&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



thats goood


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> thats goood

Click to collapse



I like that one! XD

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I like that one! XD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



i found it. 86bd00


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 11, 2011)

http://nyan-cat.com/snake-nyan-cat-popup.html


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 11, 2011)

My new battery icon

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://nyan-cat.com/snake-nyan-cat-popup.html

Click to collapse



Epic game xD

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My new battery icon
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



That's pretty old to cm7.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's pretty old to cm7.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



No, it has the charging thingy. My build of cm7 doesn't have that. 





And not bad for 3g in a densely populated area.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> No, it has the charging thingy. My build of cm7 doesn't have that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's T-Mobile's HSPA+ in Jersey City using a server in either Secaucus, NYC or Clifton (I switch between servers allot, hard to remember offhand which test is on what server without going back and looking....I'm too lazy right nao)


Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's T-Mobile's HSPA+ in Jersey City using a server in either Secaucus, NYC or Clifton (I switch between servers allot, hard to remember offhand which test is on what server without going back and looking....I'm too lazy right nao)
> 
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....

Click to collapse



1: tahts teh 4geebees. 
2: did you see my uot mod? 
-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> 1: tahts teh 4geebees.
> 2: did you see my uot mod?
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Yeah, me likey battery mod wit percentage! 
(it's my biggest gripe with my soon to rooted Amaze)
Edit: wait until you get an LTE device on Verizon....those speeds will make ur eyes fall out of ur head!
Also HSPA+ for all intents and purposes is more like 3.5G.
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah but from what my friend has said his experience with lte wasn't so epic or headspinning. Also it supposedly ate up battery.   

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 11, 2011)

Morning guys!

new photos on my flickr


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Dead thread is dead.

Click to collapse



why dont we revive it then?


----------



## huggs (Dec 11, 2011)

Morning all.
Since I've started going into work at 6am, having to wake up at 4:30, I can't sleep past 7. It's pretty bad when 7am is sleeping in.
But I got 27 hours overtime in this week, and I only work a 4 day week. I stayed at work 24 hours straight Thursday/Friday.
I'm getting sh*t faced today, going back to work tomorrow.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2011)

Afternoon, i just missed college -_-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Afternoon, i just missed college -_-

Click to collapse



lol, Sup Good Guy Greg 

Also, anynews on phone?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 11, 2011)

Aha yeshiva that avitar is teh best fo hus

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Aha yeshiva that avitar is teh best fo hus
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



yeshiva? xD


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol, Sup Good Guy Greg
> 
> Also, anynews on phone?

Click to collapse



nope not yet 



deliriousDroid said:


> Aha yeshiva that avitar is teh best fo hus
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Good Guy Greg, if only everybody was like him



MacaronyMax said:


> yeshiva? xD

Click to collapse



sounds like a hebrew word lol but idk what he meant


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 11, 2011)

Yesh* lmao. Hungover as fuucckk. I don't know why I can never sleep in. It was only 830 when I woke up

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nope not yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damnokay 

lol okay xD 

---------- Post added at 01:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 PM ----------




deliriousDroid said:


> Yesh* lmao. Hungover as fuucckk. I don't know why I can never sleep in. It was only 830 when I woke up
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



lol xD Sup dude  Wait is it not like 8 there now>?


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, me likey battery mod wit percentage!
> (it's my biggest gripe with my soon to rooted Amaze)
> Edit: wait until you get an LTE device on Verizon....those speeds will make ur eyes fall out of ur head!
> Also HSPA+ for all intents and purposes is more like 3.5G.
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm debating between teh Droid razr and the HTC rezound. I don't think I could use a phone without bottom buttons like the gnex

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yesh* lmao. Hungover as fuucckk. I don't know why I can never sleep in. It was only 830 when I woke up
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



well it sounds cool, yeshiva, I'm going to use it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I'm debating between teh Droid razr and the HTC rezound. I don't think I could use a phone without bottom buttons like the gnex
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Hm,, out of those I'd think I'd chosse the Galaxy S 2 

---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> well it sounds cool, yeshiva, I'm going to use it

Click to collapse



How's it yashevaing bro?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damnokay
> 
> lol okay xD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's 9 right now. And ewwww, the other couch here has puke all over it. Somebody slept in there own puke and left as soon as they. Realised it

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hm,, out of those I'd think I'd chosse the Galaxy S 2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



meh, it's going meh


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 11, 2011)

Awesome. I made a new saying 
It's boring here now... y no one else wake up early
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hm,, out of those I'd think I'd chosse the Galaxy S 2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1: its not on my carrier
2: the gnex is bettah if I wanted Samsung poop. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's 9 right now. And ewwww, the other couch here has puke all over it. Somebody slept in there own puke and left as soon as they. Realised it
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Soundly like every birthday party I've been to in teh last 3 years

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's 9 right now. And ewwww, the other couch here has puke all over it. Somebody slept in there own puke and left as soon as they. Realised it
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



lmao ew xD but ahh oka


husam666 said:


> meh, it's going meh

Click to collapse



Whats up dude 


deliriousDroid said:


> Awesome. I made a new saying
> It's boring here now... y no one else wake up early
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



oll 


watt9493 said:


> 1: its not on my carrier
> 2: the gnex is bettah if I wanted Samsung poop.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



ahh okay

also


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lmao ew xD but ahh oka
> 
> Whats up dude
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Soundly like every birthday party I've been to in teh last 3 years
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I honestly have no probleem with people puking when drinking. It's natural, cuz it's poisen. But could they at least do it around a corner outside or in a toilet. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lmao ew xD but ahh oka
> 
> Whats up dude
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oll? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Whats up dude

Click to collapse



nothing mate, just in a bad mood, it's over now


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nothing mate, just in a bad mood, it's over now

Click to collapse



With avitar like that how could you posiby be in a bad mood

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> With avitar like that how could you posiby be in a bad mood
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



lol, maybe when good guy greg wakes up at 3 pm, he would be more than in a bad mood


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, maybe when good guy greg wakes up at 3 pm, he would be more than in a bad mood

Click to collapse



Orr, maybe he wouldn't

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 11, 2011)

lol* xD





deliriousDroid said:


> Oll?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse






damn unlucky Husam.


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I honestly have no probleem with people puking when drinking. It's natural, cuz it's poisen. But could they at least do it around a corner outside or in a toilet.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Exactly.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 11, 2011)

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 11, 2011)

I killed it. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I killed it.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



They see me killin', they hatin'  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice lockscreen watt 





watt9493 said:


> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ohai guys.
@David, lol
@ Dex, thanks

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ohai guys.
> @David, lol
> @ Dex, thanks
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Love that meme xD
Did anyone check out my new album on Flickr?  I want comments .... 
Be objective guys.... 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Love that meme xD
> Did anyone check out my new album on Flickr?  I want comments ....
> Be objective guys....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I'm mobile. Will when I'm close to a compooper

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Love that meme xD
> Did anyone check out my new album on Flickr?  I want comments ....
> Be objective guys....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I looked a little, but like Watt said, I would rather use a computer.
And girls ehh actually more like jealous exes eh
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 11, 2011)

> I looked a little, but like Watt said, I would rather use a computer.
> And girls ehh actually more like jealous exes eh
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



girls? what do you mean?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Love that meme xD
> Did anyone check out my new album on Flickr?  I want comments ....
> Be objective guys....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Look awesome dude xD Mind if I borrow some for wallpapers?


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Look awesome dude xD Mind if I borrow some for wallpapers?

Click to collapse



You think them that good that deserve to be wallpapers? 
be my guest max... just dont print them and start selling them xD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> girls? what do you mean?

Click to collapse



Oh, just my ex is *****ing at me because I went out partying with another girl last night.
I guess she don't get that I can see other people.lol
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, just my ex is *****ing at me because I went out partying with another girl last night.
> I guess she don't get that I can see other people.lol
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Wait... If she is your ex, why would she have a right to ***** about it? 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 11, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Wait... If she is your ex, why would she have a right to ***** about it?
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Exactly what I thought.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Exactly what I thought.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



If I was you, I would tell her to f*** off. But hey, that's just me. That's why I'm forever alone  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> You think them that good that deserve to be wallpapers?
> be my guest max... just dont print them and start selling them xD

Click to collapse



Yeah some are great ! 

Also Damn!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 11, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> If I was you, I would tell her to f*** off. But hey, that's just me. That's why I'm forever alone
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Haah, now she says it's cuz we are friends, and I should have hung out with her last night. 
And your forever alone because you tell girls to f#ck off?lol. I hope your not serious
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haah, now she says it's cuz we are friends, and I should have hung out with her last night.
> And your forever alone because you tell girls to f#ck off?lol. I hope your not serious
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Well, she isn't your only friend, so yeah...

Haha, I'm forever alone, but not because I tell girls to f*** off, I was jk  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yeah but from what my friend has said his experience with lte wasn't so epic or headspinning. Also it supposedly ate up battery.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



The battery life on the Rezound is pretty decent considering it has an LTE radio. Although I'm an extremely heavy user, (screen on 85% of the time) I auto sync NOTHING!! I also never enable always on mobile data (option on newer HTC phones, maybe old ones too).... I'm pretty happy with it.....It's also a trade off, speed and being near a charger or, not as much speed and not needing to charge as often. I choose speed.
Also hi.

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 11, 2011)

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The battery life on the Rezound is pretty decent considering it has an LTE radio. Although I'm an extremely heavy user, (screen on 85% of the time) I auto sync NOTHING!! I also never enable always on mobile data (option on newer HTC phones, maybe old ones too).... I'm pretty happy with it.....It's also a trade off, speed and being near a charger or, not as much speed and not needing to charge as often. I choose speed.
> Also hi.
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Ohey

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The battery life on the Rezound is pretty decent considering it has an LTE radio. Although I'm an extremely heavy user, (screen on 85% of the time) I auto sync NOTHING!! I also never enable always on mobile data (option on newer HTC phones, maybe old ones too).... I'm pretty happy with it.....It's also a trade off, speed and being near a charger or, not as much speed and not needing to charge as often. I choose speed.
> Also hi.
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse





m1l4droid said:


> Ohai. What do you guys think of Galaxy R?

Click to collapse





I_am_Error said:


> http://img.tapa
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-[/QUOTE]
> [IMG]http://www.epa.gov/oppt/itc/pubs/tscacbitesting/images/welcome.jpg

Click to collapse


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



Lmao sup Maxey?! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lmao sup Maxey?!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Hey  XD recovering from being annoyed after i thouht i broke le app xD


For yuos?


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 11, 2011)

Would anyone wanna buy meh teh Droid razr for Christmas? 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Would anyone wanna buy meh teh Droid razr for Christmas?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I'll buy you a picture of one


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Would anyone wanna buy meh teh Droid razr for Christmas?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



No. GET A JOB YOU BUM! 

@,Maxey how did you think you broke it? Did you take the app and smash it on the floor? XD

I'm good, just waking up and getting ready for the day.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No. GET A JOB YOU BUM!
> 
> @,Maxey how did you think you broke it? Did you take the app and smash it on the floor? XD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Working on it. Applied at wal mart today

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Working on it. Applied at wal mart today
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse









Good job! Now save up like I did. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm also getting a job. Maybe then I could buy a new phone.

Click to collapse



Must buy ALL the phones! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No. GET A JOB YOU BUM!
> 
> @,Maxey how did you think you broke it? Did you take the app and smash it on the floor? XD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XD Hit the nail on the head there, fixed it with glue 


Naa forsome reason the sliding drawer part borked 

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> No probably just a Galaxy R.

Click to collapse



Why R? Cheaper? But it doesn't have SAMOLED  SLCD, So, how is the price compared to Sensation?

edit: looks pretty nice though 

---------- Post added at 07:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------

I posted 1 post, just 1 and i killed it, Why do i fail  XD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Cheaper than Sensation, by a margin. Will probably get cheaper too it's just recently released.
> It's not S-LCD, it's SC-LCD, but it does have a metal casing. Still not sure though must wait until Nowruz maybe Galaxy S II was cheap enough then.
> 
> I was about to save some money until my car f##king said "change engine oil". F##king motherf##ker.

Click to collapse



Fair enough 
ah okay  Whats the differnce?  also doesnt have Exynos CPU? and unlucky dude


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 11, 2011)

WTF did i just watch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BehzPD6mmtg&feature=related


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Cheaper than Sensation, by a margin. Will probably get cheaper too it's just recently released.
> It's not S-LCD, it's SC-LCD, but it does have a metal casing. Still not sure though must wait until Nowruz maybe Galaxy S II was cheap enough then.
> 
> I was about to save some money until my car f##king said "change engine oil". F##king motherf##ker.

Click to collapse



You could always do it your self 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 11, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Good job! Now save up like I did.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



The first 300$ I male is going to a Droid razr

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> WTF did i just watch
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BehzPD6mmtg&feature=related

Click to collapse



I'm not... sure... XD


m1l4droid said:


> Tegra2 chipset (like my tablet), 4.2" SC-LCD, 5 MP camera with 720p video recording, 8 GB internal (don't care, I have a couple of 16 GB sdcards laying around), metal casing.
> 
> Sadly though it doesn't have a sub forum yet here on xda.

Click to collapse



Ahh fair enough, Sweet


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm not... sure... XD

Click to collapse



Did you watch the whole thing?
The end it's kinda funny
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 11, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Did you watch the whole thing?
> The end it's kinda funny
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



about 3/4's xD Hot girls covered in blood = hot however xD


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What oil can I use then? Cooking oil?

Click to collapse



Motor oil? It can be had pretty much anywhere, and you live in the middle east (heaven for oil)

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, you said do it yourself to cut on prices.  But the price was pretty much only for the motor oil, air filter and oil filter. Doing it myself will not make any difference on expenses almost at all.

Click to collapse



Labor? Isn't that expensive there?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 11, 2011)

We killed it :/

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 11, 2011)

and i revive this thread 2nd time today


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> and i revive this thread 2nd time today

Click to collapse



Haha

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 11, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Haha
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



stop laughing watt

im doing my h/w here that is torturing me


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 11, 2011)

Its cold...

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Must buy ALL the phones!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I'm working on it ..... 

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm working on it .....
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....

Click to collapse



You gonna be broke

Edit: i just won the xda icon pack give away. now it didnt come in a theme or anything, just icons. and i want to apply it like a theme, wit all the icons themed. can anyone help me?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You gonna be broke
> 
> Edit: i just won the xda icon pack give away. now it didnt come in a theme or anything, just icons. and i want to apply it like a theme, wit all the icons themed. can anyone help me?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



What giveaway is this? And how come I wasn't informed?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You gonna be broke
> 
> Edit: i just won the xda icon pack give away. now it didnt come in a theme or anything, just icons. and i want to apply it like a theme, wit all the icons themed. can anyone help me?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I'm already broke....no, can't help  
 just use icons in launcher pro/adw/adwex.....

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm already broke....no, can't help
> just use icons in launcher pro/adw/adwex.....
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....

Click to collapse



but i cant change them in teh app drawer where i am most of teh time. :/





So far

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------




deliriousDroid said:


> What giveaway is this? And how come I wasn't informed?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



cause i keep all teh giveaways to mehself and this is the first time ive won jack sh!t and i cant effectively use it, -_______-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> WTF did i just watch
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BehzPD6mmtg&feature=related

Click to collapse



W.T.F. Sincerely, the Don.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> W.T.F. Sincerely, the Don.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Is that not the most f#cked up music video you have ever seen??

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Is that not the most f#cked up music video you have ever seen??
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Words cannot describe the amount of wtf felt. So I'll let this picture do it for me:






-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Words cannot describe the amount of wtf felt. So I'll let this picture do it for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry man, I don't think that picture quite cuts it. There was so much wtf in that video that nothing can sum it up

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sorry man, I don't think that picture quite cuts it. There was so much wtf in that video that nothing can sum it up
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Except for the video itself.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Except for the video itself.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I think it's sleep time for me. Goodnight err

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 12, 2011)

Me thinks its sleep time

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 12, 2011)

Night night. Fight with Sparky....I need a drink. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## iynfynity (Dec 12, 2011)

I hope no one minds me asking here, I just don't want to create a new thread with a simple question--though I don't know how to do it. 

How do you create a poll? I see the "Post a poll" option but no fields to put the choices. Do I have to create the thread first?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 12, 2011)

iynfynity said:


> I hope no one minds me asking here, I just don't want to create a new thread with a simple question--though I don't know how to do it.
> 
> How do you create a poll? I see the "Post a poll" option but no fields to put the choices. Do I have to create the thread first?

Click to collapse



Yes you do 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 12, 2011)

Lmao goodnight guys. (Finally going to sleep)

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey guys. I'm back-ish, but mightily sick.


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 12, 2011)

Back to cm7. Can't take teh slowness of sense 2.1

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Back to cm7. Can't take teh slowness of sense 2.1
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Haha, that didn't last to long

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Told ya.
> 
> Do you guys think I should buy a Nexus S?

Click to collapse



Have you played around with one at all?
They are pretty damn nice 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## trell959 (Dec 12, 2011)

Good morning guys,  I've been loving my sgs2! I now know the definition of "lag free" 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Dec 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Told ya.
> 
> Do you guys think I should buy a Nexus S?

Click to collapse



Fine phone! I loved mine!! But it broke in an accident :'(

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 12, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Good morning guys,  I've been loving my sgs2! I now know the definition of "lag free"
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Pffftt, I'm lag free on my year old single core phone

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## trell959 (Dec 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Pffftt, I'm lag free on my year old single core phone
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Well I guess I can't say that. Inspire is pretty smooth on sense 2.1 and 3.5. Captivate pretty smooth also. I should say " I now know the definition of lag free (on stock )

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 12, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Well I guess I can't say that. Inspire is pretty smooth on sense 2.1 and 3.5. Captivate pretty smooth also. I should say " I now know the definition of lag free (on stock )
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Now your talking. When I was browsing tablets in the store, the ones that actually had lag just seemed gross.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah. Turned me off the Flyer immediately.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah. Turned me off the Flyer immediately.

Click to collapse



Same, when I seen a video demonstrating it. And the reps from HTC where having troubles with it, I just facepalmed

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What tablets did you check? I remember you said you liked Sony Tablet S. Seems cool but looks like crap. I really like my Iconia though, kinda heavy, but it's very good. And tried an alpha ICS ROM, it's much faster than honeycomb.
> 
> Also I thinks I is getting Nexus S.

Click to collapse



There was a zoom there, and that lagged. Also a few acers iconias and archos ones. But I don't remember them to well as after I found the tablet s, I just played with it for the rest of the time.haha

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 12, 2011)

Ahaha, oh ten cent days. Y u make me buy apps I would never buy if you cost nothing
Now have backstab, soundhound, roll in the hole, spirit, sentinel3, reckless racing, reckless getaway, and beautiful Widgets 80 cents ftw! 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 12, 2011)

I spent so much my credit card company thought it was a fraud case and blocked it without telling me. Had a few apps in limbo, then cleared it when I axed the cache on market. Fsk. Had to re-install entire ROMs.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I spent so much my credit card company thought it was a fraud case and blocked it without telling me. Had a few apps in limbo, then cleared it when I axed the cache on market. Fsk. Had to re-install entire ROMs.

Click to collapse



That sucks man. You spent that much on apps?

---------- Post added at 10:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 AM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> Damn you guys I can't buys apps!

Click to collapse



Whats the deal with that?
Google's fault or your governments fault?


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> That sucks man. You spent that much on apps?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Multiple similar transactions to the same company.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 12, 2011)

hello Mafia that is offline and online and lurkers  

Last night of class!!!

Rainy Monday 
Sick 


Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey guys  they kicked me out of a darkroom after 3.30 hours of printing 


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey guys  they kicked me out of a darkroom after 3.30 hours of printing
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



The question is....were you REALLY PRINTING???????   

Don't answer that....I don't wanna know...

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The question is....were you REALLY PRINTING???????
> 
> Don't answer that....I don't wanna know...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes... i managed to print 3 good photos and a bunch of other useless...
its really time consuming though...
there were red lights and like 5 more people printing in there....


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yes... i managed to print 3 good photos and a bunch of other useless...
> its really time consuming though...
> there were red lights and like 5 more people printing in there....

Click to collapse



OK. Whew.
 
 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> OK so you guys think Nexus S is a wise choice? Still not sure! Sadly only S-LCD version is available here though.

Click to collapse



Go for it. Amoled isn't all its cracked up to be in sunlight too. So its a bonus.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 12, 2011)

anyone ever tried this? http://nyanit.com/xda-developers.com


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> anyone ever tried this? http://nyanit.com/xda-developers.com

Click to collapse



Thats pretty cool !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



You like Mtm?


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You have mixed two epic elements....XDA and that evil cat...you Sir are a troll master
> 
> Also...proof that "you" did it or it never happened

Click to collapse



i posted the link.... check my ip  
glad you liked it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> i posted the link.... check my ip
> glad you liked it

Click to collapse



It keeps getting bigger 

then duplicates 

---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 PM ----------



It took over my screen  :


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I think I made my decision. I'll probably buy Nexus S until next week.

Click to collapse



niceeee 
how much is it now? its a great phone amd its getting ics too! nice pick mil


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 12, 2011)

Epic NyanSite xD 

Also sweet choice milad


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Epic NyanSite xD
> 
> Also sweet choice milad

Click to collapse



Hello:
Max
Dexter
Milad
David
Lurkers
Offline people
people i missed


Stupid monday!!!!!!!!!!!  SICKNESS Y U NO LEAVE ME?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> Max
> Dexter
> Milad
> ...

Click to collapse



Hiiiiii david


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ohai all.
> 
> 
> Not expensive. I can pay for one. Around 400 $.
> ...

Click to collapse



Finally decided on an acceptable phone eh buddy?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yep, I feel stupid for not choosing it earlier!

Click to collapse



I suggested n1, cause it's still an animal. And IMHO, one of the best phones ever made

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I already have a N1. just in a different casing.

Click to collapse



N1 has more memory (ram and rom) my phone is an n1 in a different case, yours is a lower spec n1.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 12, 2011)

Sup all:

And yes I see you lurking in the shadows. 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 12, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Sup all:
> 
> And yes I see you lurking in the shadows.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



I lurk not... I loiter

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I lurk not... I loiter
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 12, 2011)

Words can't express the amount of WTF of this video: www.Let'snotandsaywedid.no 
Also, don't watch past 5:15. Especially if you are eating. Seriously. 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤

MOD Edit: Removed before you get in trouble mate


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 12, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Words can't express the amount of WTF of this video: www.Let'snotandsaywedid.no
> Also, don't watch past 5:15. Especially if you are eating. Seriously.
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> ...

Click to collapse



Awww, now I wanna know what it was

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Awww, now I wanna know what it was
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



PM SENT


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't know what this is I just know it makes me laugh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDn2Xp5ctQM&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I don't know what this is I just know it makes me laugh:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDn2Xp5ctQM&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Poor triangles 


LMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Poor triangles
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Love it. Eat some triangles!  Push them into the ravine! xD 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Love it. Eat some triangles!  Push them into the ravine! xD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



U done with my app yet?   

LOL

Anyway Tonight is last day of class before my month vacation off of school


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> U done with my app yet?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Anyway Tonight is last day of class before my month vacation off of school

Click to collapse



Lmao! The better question is: "Are you not too busy to get started on it?" The answer is no, no still too busy. And I'm already done with school till the 17th of Jan. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> LOLWUT!!??

Click to collapse



Funny right? XD 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 12, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Funny right? XD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Lulzwat

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

It made me laugh, don't judge lol 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It made me laugh, don't judge lol
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



What do you think of teh Droid razr

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What do you think of teh Droid razr
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I think it's motorola. That's honestly my opinion.  You like it I presume? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I think it's motorola. That's honestly my opinion.  You like it I presume?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I want it, yesim

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I want it, yesim
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I wantz it too
But I told myself to wait for the G3... so I will
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I want it, yesim
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Why do you? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why do you?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Its a tougher phone, i kinda like blur now, it seems like better value/performance/interface then the rezound

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Its a tougher phone, i kinda like blur now, it seems like better value/performance/interface then the rezound
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Rooted phones don't bother with non-rooted stuffs. IDC about teh useless skins that manufacturers use.


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Rooted phones don't bother with non-rooted stuffs. IDC about teh useless skins that manufacturers use.

Click to collapse



I plan on keeping the incredible, and the razr stock unrooted.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I plan on keeping the incredible, and the razr stock unrooted.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Ah... but how can you use an unrooted phone? I can never get used to it.


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ah... but how can you use an unrooted phone? I can never get used to it.

Click to collapse



The razr actually seems pretty nice

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> The razr actually seems pretty nice
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Yeah. I get that the razr is pretty iconic in 'Murica. 

Nokias are the bees knees here


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah. I get that the razr is pretty iconic in 'Murica.
> 
> Nokias are the bees knees here

Click to collapse



Nokias are poo

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Nokias are poo
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Never used it myself, except as something to tide me over until my real phones arrive. They are quite reliable, though. Shame about WP7 and Symbian.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I plan on keeping the incredible, and the razr stock unrooted.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Why don't you want to root it?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Why don't you want to root it?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



I might root it, but since it needs to be my daily phone with no bugs/problems, id rather keep it stock. Because when i had my defy(s) rooting just tanked stability.

Edit: is 31 degrees fahrenheit and I'm walking :/

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I might root it, but since it needs to be my daily phone with no bugs/problems, id rather keep it stock. Because when i had my defy(s) rooting just tanked stability.
> 
> Edit: is 31 degrees fahrenheit and I'm walking :/
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Having a fever. ****.


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Having a fever. ****.

Click to collapse



Me thinks i have a heel spur. Wtf

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

Still can't sleep....

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Still can't sleep....
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



lol, I have an exam in 15 minutes, keep me amused


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, I have an exam in 15 minutes, keep me amused

Click to collapse



Jingly keys! Husam, learn to kernel develop with me  We shall dominate with our mafia roms. Also, what exam? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Jingly keys! Husam, learn to kernel develop with me  We shall dominate with our mafia roms. Also, what exam?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Introduction to psychology, cool subject, but I'm not sure if I am going to pass 

kernel develop? sounds hard, but challenge accepted


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Jingly keys! Husam, learn to kernel develop with me  We shall dominate with our mafia roms. Also, what exam?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Rock-a-bye kernel, on the ROM top,
When the proc blows, the speed will all drop,
When there's bat drain, we all know the culprit,
And Mr Steve Jobs can burn in a pit.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Introduction to psychology, cool subject, but I'm not sure if I am going to pass
> 
> kernel develop? sounds hard, but challenge accepted

Click to collapse



Sounds, boring...I don't like psychology....

Our you could do wp7 mafia roms 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

Attention deficit sakai demands that his poetry be read.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Rock-a-bye kernel, on the ROM top,
> When the proc blows, the speed will all drop,
> When there's bat drain, we all know the culprit,
> And Mr Steve Jobs can burn in a pit.

Click to collapse



Nice little nursery rhyme. I'll sing it to my children when to put them to sleep.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sounds, boring...I don't like psychology....
> 
> Our you could do wp7 mafia roms
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



each has his opinion 

I would, but no mafia member uses an HD7 

---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------

I have to go now, nice chatting with you


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> each has his opinion
> 
> I would, but no mafia member uses an HD7

Click to collapse



So? You could convert others and get more members.  See ya man! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Nice little nursery rhyme. I'll sing it to my children when to put them to sleep.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I want to tell them the story of the Fighting Bears. It's in the middle of writing.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I want to tell them the story of the Fighting Bears. It's in the middle of writing.

Click to collapse



The fighting bears...? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The fighting bears...?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse


*Inspiration for the story:*

Inspired by imagery I saw on the internet.
There’s this picture floating around the internet, what with a picture of a nondescript teddy bear holding on to a sword and shield defending a sleeping child. Looking at it evokes a sense of comfort and sends me on a wild imagination run to wherever my dysfunctional brain will take me. A picture may paint a thousand words, but I won’t count.
When I first saw it, I thought that it was an amazing imagery, one that protects an innocently sleeping child from all harms, imaginary or otherwise. So this is the autobiography of a bear who lived through two different “owners”.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> *Inspiration for the story:*
> 
> Inspired by imagery I saw on the internet.
> There’s this picture floating around the internet, what with a picture of a nondescript teddy bear holding on to a sword and shield defending a sleeping child. Looking at it evokes a sense of comfort and sends me on a wild imagination run to wherever my dysfunctional brain will take me. A picture may paint a thousand words, but I won’t count.
> When I first saw it, I thought that it was an amazing imagery, one that protects an innocently sleeping child from all harms, imaginary or otherwise. So this is the autobiography of a bear who lived through two different “owners”.

Click to collapse



I remember seeing this photo that you're talking about  So basically you're going to create a story having that as your inspiration? That's pretty awesome  Let me know when you get some of that done. I want to definitely read it. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I remember seeing this photo that you're talking about  So basically you're going to create a story having that as your inspiration? That's pretty awesome  Let me know when you get some of that done. I want to definitely read it.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I'm about 20% in. It's going to be a little long for a first time short story, but what the heck.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm about 20% in. It's going to be a little long for a first time short story, but what the heck.

Click to collapse



That's fine, I'll be busy attempting to self teach myself. It's frigging hard, and I hate it. But I feel like the best thoughts come from your mind so it's only natural that you teach yourself how to understand the things you want to know.

@Milad, that's good to hear! Awesome man. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's fine, I'll be busy attempting to self teach myself. It's frigging hard, and I hate it. But I feel like the best thoughts come from your mind so it's only natural that you teach yourself how to understand the things you want to know.
> 
> @Milad, that's good to hear! Awesome man.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Heh, I promised myself I'd write, so here I am.

---------- Post added at 06:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> Thanks! Have you heard? I'm buying a Nexus S!

Click to collapse



Good choice.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Thanks! Have you heard? I'm buying a Nexus S!

Click to collapse



I miss my Nexus S 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 13, 2011)

morning guys 
guess who is 5 hours late 4 uiversity..


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> morning guys
> guess who is 5 hours late 4 uiversity..

Click to collapse



No worries. It's not like a job is waiting for you when you graduate anyway.

trollface-ba-dum-tss.jpg


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You jelly? *troll face*
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who didn't even go to university today?!

Click to collapse



Nah. I think the SGS2 is better than Nexus S. Not sure about Galaxy Nexus, though.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> morning guys
> guess who is 5 hours late 4 uiversity..

Click to collapse



5 hours?! Why even go? Just stay home and sleep more 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You jelly? *troll face*
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who didn't even go to university today?!

Click to collapse



Not quite. I just miss my own. I am not jelly now though because most Nexus S devs have moved to the T-Mobile SGS2  Ujelly? You should be. When I get ics it'll be baby butt smooth. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Nah, as long as CM supports it idc. But I hope Google officially releases jellybean for NS.

Click to collapse



Oh jeez, now you're in talks about jellybean? XD Enjoy that! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Thank you, captain obvious.
> Nexus S just gets updates sooner which is really important for me.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Here, it's all of 50-70 USD difference. I decided that SGS2 was kewler.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> 5 hours?! Why even go? Just stay home and sleep more
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Lol i fell asleep today .. and i have labs that i must attend ... cause if i miss one I'll have to do them again from the start next year ... that's why i have to go...  

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> A little impatient huh? I know it sucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So be less impatient and chill out so you can get a phone that's 10x better.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Lol i fell asleep today .. and i have labs that i must attend ... cause if i miss one I'll have to do them again from the start next year ... that's why i have to go...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Serve you right?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Lol i fell asleep today .. and i have labs that i must attend ... cause if i miss one I'll have to do them again from the start next year ... that's why i have to go...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Then you really should use an alarm clock 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So be less impatient and chill out so you can get a phone that's 10x better.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



what i don't understand, is why you guys need the mentality that your phone is future proof for like 6 years, when realistically, you need maximum 2 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> what i don't understand, is why you guys need the mentality that your phone is future proof for like 6 years, when realistically, you need maximum 2
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Doesn't matter. And honestly, I don't think that. This is what I think:

"Hmmm, I can get this top phone of this time, or I can wait for a better phone." 

Then I think:

"By the time a better phone comes out I'll still have that 'Wait for a better one' mentality and I'll never buy a phone if I'm  waiting for a better one. I think I'll buy this one!"

It's not science. And my battery life and performance is amazing compared to even my Nexus S under heavy use. 

Edit: Also, when buying these phones sometimes (Myself for example) people buy off contract and want their phone to last for as long as possible.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse












-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Then you really should use an alarm clock
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse




Hehe... I'm lucky.... the lab starts at 15.00 and now it's 13.00 ... i only missed 3 hours of geometry (which i hate) 1 hour of mechanics and 1 hour of math. Analysis (1class hour=45 min)
And i only mind cause i missed analysis ... but whatever ... i have my minions taking notes  hehehe
Now where's that bus?  Stupid bus drivers, y u no follow schedule? 
Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

They NEVER follow schedule!   

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> They NEVER follow schedule!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Yeah.... schedule says bus every ten minutes.  Reality says 30-40  

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah.... schedule says bus every ten minutes.  Reality says 30-40
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse




Minutes not busses 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah.... schedule says bus every ten minutes.  Reality says 30-40
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



That's great timing! Even the 30 - 40. Mine typically say every 15 and come every hour. XD Then on top of that they are filled with nasty scummy people.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 13, 2011)

Lol. And i thought we were the worst.   . Reached university.  C ya guys 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Lol. And i thought we were the worst.   . Reached university.  C ya guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Cya man! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 13, 2011)

School

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I f##king hate the bus. And subway. And other means of public transportation.

Click to collapse



Man, if every city had a subway like Mexico cityy, world productivity would increase so f#ckin much. I was literally disgusted by Toronto's subway after seeing Mexico's.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Cya man!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Oh, and another reason i wasn't the moto is because of NO CIQ!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 13, 2011)

that 10cent app just cost me 11cents!lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> How do you know it has no CIQ?

Click to collapse



Samsung and HTC are the only manufacturers that use ciq on Verizon from my understanding

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Go for it. Amoled isn't all its cracked up to be in sunlight too. So its a bonus.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



S-AMOLLED on the other hand does just fine in sunlight. Although, I must say I prefer the the natural looking colors of S-LCD.....
  The issue with sunlight mainly pertained to the N1 (or any other phone) which has/had an AMOLED screen and THAT SCREEN blows chunks in sunlight.....
Also, hi.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 13, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Samsung and HTC are the only manufacturers that use ciq on Verizon from my understanding
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



The REZOUND HAZ NO CIQ! I checked it like eight different times.
Supposedly, VZW DOES NOT use CIQ... 
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The REZOUND HAZ NO CIQ! I checked it like eight different times.
> Supposedly, VZW DOES NOT use CIQ...
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I has root, therefore no CIQs?


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey there. 
Anyone knows if ciq is on Verizon only or it exists world wide? 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I has root, therefore no CIQs?

Click to collapse



Check. Don't use TrevE's app though. It's only for HTC phones. It may soft brick a Samsung. Try SuperCurio's app. I don't haz CIQ ANYMORE on mai Sensation, won't have it soon on the Amaze...never was on any Nexii and like I said NOT ON REZOUND... 

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey there.
> Anyone knows if ciq is on Verizon only or it exists world wide?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



It's not on Verizon supposedly BUT it IS ON T-Mobile US, AT&T AND, Sprint. I have no clue about outside the US.

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello MAFIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im still sick 


BUT

SCHOOL IS FINISHED THIS SEMESTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClementNg23 (Dec 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello MAFIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Im still sick
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ahhh good on ya !!!
mine finished last week so i pretty much have nothing to do for an entire month! 

by the way, reckon i should enlist mafia ?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> ahhh good on ya !!!
> mine finished last week so i pretty much have nothing to do for an entire month!
> 
> by the way, reckon i should enlist mafia ?

Click to collapse



if u are active enough and your run it by error first


----------



## ClementNg23 (Dec 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> if u are active enough and your run it by error first

Click to collapse



if that means sacrificing facebook reddit time for an awesome family then
HECK YES! 

oh and the other half... dont get it, could you please rephrase it ?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> if that means sacrificing facebook reddit time for an awesome family then
> HECK YES!
> 
> oh and the other half... dont get it, could you please rephrase it ?

Click to collapse



LOL

Error is our DON

its his username: I Am Error, see OP


----------



## ClementNg23 (Dec 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL
> 
> Error is our DON
> 
> its his username: I Am Error, see OP

Click to collapse




well i blame him for his name change... xD
ill just refer him as _the_ banana guy on xda.
 hehe


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> well i blame him for his name change... xD
> ill just refer him as _the_ banana guy on xda.
> hehe

Click to collapse



or twitch  

which was his name b4 he decided to change it


----------



## ClementNg23 (Dec 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> or twitch
> 
> which was his name b4 he decided to change it

Click to collapse



ya i was refering to his last dp before he changed it. 
oh well
been good chattin with ya, imma off to sleep now.
ill decide on the joining thingy in the morning then

meanwhile, have a nice day


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> ya i was refering to his last dp before he changed it.
> oh well
> been good chattin with ya, imma off to sleep now.
> ill decide on the joining thingy in the morning then
> ...

Click to collapse



k

night

and you too

---------- Post added at 11:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 AM ----------

Mafia:
Y U NO POST HERE AND TALK TO ME?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh hia then xD


----------



## trell959 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello!? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey trell and max

whats new? Whats up?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey trell and max
> 
> whats new? Whats up?

Click to collapse



Dude!! That video, was fun to watch, until the end why would they do that, nobody wants to see a baby being born out of a Guy covered in sh!t

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Dude!! That video, was fun to watch, until the end why would they do that, nobody wants to see a baby being born out of a Guy covered in sh!t
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Wait.. WHat!!


----------



## trell959 (Dec 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey trell and max
> 
> whats new? Whats up?

Click to collapse



News? Math is boring. What about you? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Dec 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wait.. WHat!!

Click to collapse



I don't even want to know...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 13, 2011)

trell959 said:


> I don't even want to know...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if I do either... xD

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------

Hey this thread has now overtaken the old one xD We're the (edit: second ) most used thread again xD 

Imagine if this was all in one thread though  40,000 xD


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Dude!! That video, was fun to watch, until the end why would they do that, nobody wants to see a baby being born out of a Guy covered in sh!t
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



I told you not to watch past 5:15 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 13, 2011)

Afternoon

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 13, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I told you not to watch past 5:15
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Sounds strange xD


watt9493 said:


> Afternoon
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Sup dude


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm back

@DD I know right! :O

@Trell nothing much just work and sick 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sounds strange xD

Click to collapse



I can pm you the link, if you want.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 13, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I can pm you the link, if you want.
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Sure, I guess xD xD 

DO i want to though?


----------



## Dirk (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks like MM is getting an Xmas gift from me! 

Gonna be scouring your post history to see what you 'need' or might otherwise want! 

For now i'm thinking, 'Fleshlight'..... 


Joke!


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

Ey everyone 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Ey everyone

Click to collapse



Yo.

Now that my return from the interwebs is complete my brain has stepped out of leet mode.

I picked up a Class 10 32gb MicroSD the other day...Got Damn! That ish is fast. Oh, and I picked up another EVO 3D for testing purposes, and I lost my virginity to a gorilla.



~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Yo.
> 
> Now that my return from the interwebs is complete my brain has stepped out of leet mode.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Testing purposes? My bawls! Why do you have to test a second one? Your first one should be perfectly fine whether you test on it or not 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

I think I should teach Dave paint lessons...not a bad idea...but you need to have artistic talent first...

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I think I should teach Dave paint lessons...not a bad idea...but you need to have artistic talent first...
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



thats the problem i don't have artistic talent  

and how did i know you were going to say that, u should of seen my post in the santa thread


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Can I get that?

Click to collapse



Too much Milad, WAY too much info.

@Dave, I responded to it in here  I didn't want to become someone else's Santa like you are gonna become lol

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Too much Milad, WAY too much info.
> 
> @Dave, I responded to it in here  I didn't want to become someone else's Santa like you are gonna become lol
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



no just your santa, the other guy will get a written "THANKS" not even the push of the button


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> no just your santa, the other guy will get a written "THANKS" not even the push of the button

Click to collapse



That's mean xD So unfair lol

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Can I get that?

Click to collapse









¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



+1!

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2011)

I forgot to tell you how awesome the cake concert was!!! 

It was awesome only thing is they didn't allow pictures or video to be taken , but I snuck a couple 



Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2011)

edit nvrmind


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 13, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Looks like MM is getting an Xmas gift from me!
> 
> Gonna be scouring your post history to see what you 'need' or might otherwise want!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lmao xDXD 

its not a very interesting post history dude 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

Awesome man! I forgot! Who played? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Awesome man! I forgot! Who played?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Cake  

its in the post with pics


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I forgot to tell you how awesome the cake concert was!!!

Click to collapse



That concert is a lie  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Cake
> 
> its in the post with pics

Click to collapse



Wouldn't it have been great if you went and they weren't there but instead a robot woman trying to kill you with the cake is a lie on the walls 

hi everyone





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> That concert is a lie
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



no lie pics to prove it


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> no lie pics to prove it

Click to collapse



I also have the pics of the cake, does that mean it's not a lie??

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 13, 2011)

got any video  xD?  





davidrules7778 said:


> no lie pics to prove it

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> got any video  xD?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no 

they were really anal about taking pics and video, i am lucky i got those 2 pics 

---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------




idavid_ said:


> I also have the pics of the cake, does that mean it's not a lie??
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Only if it has chocolate in it


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 13, 2011)

I want to buy a harmonica for teh lulz  I could play blues and stuff then  How much is a basic cheap one?

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wouldn't it have been great if you went and they weren't there but instead a robot woman trying to kill you with the cake is a lie on the walls
> 
> hi everyone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That would be epic! Hey Maxey! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I want to buy a harmonica for teh lulz  I could play blues and stuff then  How much is a basic cheap one?
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



I have one. Want it? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Only if it has chocolate in it

Click to collapse



Damn, y u make me want a chocolate cake   

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I want to buy a harmonica for teh lulz  I could play blues and stuff then  How much is a basic cheap one?
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



5-10 bucks i think 

Here is one for 5 buck on amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Bluesband-Har...WOEK/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1323811975&sr=8-4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 13, 2011)

exactly, it was a lie  

naa jk unlucky about that dude xD

Husam, not much I don't think  gonna attempt a 1man band? 



davidrules7778 said:


> no
> 
> they were really anal about taking pics and video, i am lucky i got those 2 pics
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 13, 2011)

xDXD hey someone noticed it! 

sup dude 



I_am_Error said:


> That would be epic! Hey Maxey!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Lolwut?

Click to collapse




Anal is like a word for saying very strict and on watch LOL


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> 5-10 bucks i think
> 
> Here is one for 5 buck on amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Bluesband-Har...WOEK/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1323811975&sr=8-4

Click to collapse



Awesome, I thought it was more expensive 
@Error I was going to buy one in a store here, sorry  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 13, 2011)

one man band then Husam? 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> one man band then Husam?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



speaking of husam did he get his phone yet?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> speaking of husam did he get his phone yet?

Click to collapse



It hasn't been 10 days, chill. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It hasn't been 10 days, chill.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



seems like days go by so slow for me


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> seems like days go by so slow for me

Click to collapse



I know, I go through the same painfully slow days as you do. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 13, 2011)

hasn't been 10days? 1?! :eel:

also I fail on my other post, no offence meant xD was menna say David lol




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 13, 2011)

how long now? 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 13, 2011)

*sigh* always me.. always,  maybe I should be some sort of thread hitman xD





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2011)

@MAX

You remind me of this:

Are We There Yet?
No
....
Are We there yet?
No
....
Are We There yet?
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> @MAX
> 
> You remind me of this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





DONKEY xD 

but seriously, anyone know how much longer?  



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> DONKEY xD
> 
> but seriously, anyone know how much longer?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



when did he send it?

I forgot, seems to me it was 10 days already in my slow life


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> when did he send it?
> 
> I forgot, seems to me it was 10 days already in my slow life

Click to collapse




Less than.10 days ago apparently  wait, was it Friday? I'm too lazy to check xD

Also xD yeah seems.much longer 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Less than.10 days ago apparently  wait, was it Friday? I'm too lazy to check xD
> 
> Also xD yeah seems.much longer
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



so if it doesnt ship on saturdays that means it wont get to him til next weeks friday  

TOO LONG!!!!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> so if it doesnt ship on saturdays that means it wont get to him til next weeks friday
> 
> TOO LONG!!!!!!!

Click to collapse





 I wanna see unboxing xD

 also Dev if you're there, you didn't do that thing in the end did you so I can say? 

Also, Too long? that's what she said xD 


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 13, 2011)

Nightt dude 

+ any lurkers 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Can I get that?

Click to collapse



Bahahahahaaa, ohhh man that made me laugh so f#cking hard. 
But only because I know you were serious... no shame eh milad? 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I wanna see unboxing xD
> 
> also Dev if you're there, you didn't do that thing in the end did you so I can say?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Uhh....what? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Bahahahahaaa, ohhh man that made me laugh so f#cking hard.
> But only because I know you were serious... no shame eh milad?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



I was just like EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## trell959 (Dec 13, 2011)

Alright I'm back. I've come to the conclusion thy I'm going to fail my math final.  anyone want to tutor me? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 14, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Alright I'm back. I've come to the conclusion thy I'm going to fail my math final.  anyone want to tutor me?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I just barely squeaked though math... and most other subjects
So I can't help ya.sorry
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 14, 2011)

Yaayy, it's here

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## trell959 (Dec 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yaayy, it's here
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Extra juice!  you into building engine's? Mugen is one of my favorite brands for engine mods 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 14, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Extra juice!  you into building engine's? Mugen is one of my favorite brands for engine mods
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Engines? Like for RC things?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## trell959 (Dec 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Engines? Like for RC things?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



No like for cars! Hahaha you wont believe how fast I've gone in my Acura rsx

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Testing purposes? My bawls! Why do you have to test a second one? Your first one should be perfectly fine whether you test on it or not

Click to collapse



ROFL. It's not smart to mess with HBOOT on your daily driver device. At least if this one bricks, I'll just swap the ESN stickers in the back and claim insurance lololol.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 14, 2011)

trell959 said:


> No like for cars! Jana you wont believe how fast I've gone in my Acura rsx
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Pffttt, you won't believe how fast I've gone in my sunflowerahahha
And no, I don't tinker with engines much.
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 14, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Extra juice!  you into building engine's? Mugen is one of my favorite brands for engine mods
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Honda engine tuners

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Honda engine tuners

Click to collapse



The proper term is rice cookers.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 14, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> The proper term is rice cookers.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



More like shart buckets... i hate honda. For absolutly no reason.lol

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 14, 2011)

sakai is sick.


----------



## trell959 (Dec 14, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> The proper term is rice cookers.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



^hater 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Dec 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Honda engine tuners
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



You just explained my life in a sentence

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 14, 2011)

trell959 said:


> You just explained my life in a sentence
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My boy has an h23 swap in his prelude, mugen head, high compression pistons and cam. ****'ll put your head back into the seat real quick.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> sakai is sick.

Click to collapse



Obvious sick sakai is sick... ****ty, nobody needs be sick

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## trell959 (Dec 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My boy has an h23 swap in his prelude, mugen head, high compression pistons and cam. ****'ll put your head back into the seat real quick.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Dang! I got my boosted k20 with build head...nuff said 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## ClementNg23 (Dec 14, 2011)

hey all


----------



## trell959 (Dec 14, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> hey all

Click to collapse



Hello.....I don't believe we've meet. So tell me. What do you think is the worst way to die? 

Kidding so what's up 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## ClementNg23 (Dec 14, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Hello.....I don't believe we've meet. So tell me. What do you think is the worst way to die?
> 
> Kidding so what's up
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse




oh hey...
nah we havnt met before, just saying. 
oh and im doing fine here ty for asking. how are you ?

been a long time lurker on this thread since the day it started, then i bailed xda ot for like 4 months due to busy work and school and stuff... so ya.. prolly why you havnt seen me before.


----------



## trell959 (Dec 14, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> oh hey...
> nah we havnt met before, just saying.
> oh and im doing fine here ty for asking. how are you ?
> 
> been a long time lurker on this thread since the day it started, then i bailed xda ot for like 4 months due to busy work and school and stuff... so ya.. prolly why you havnt seen me before.

Click to collapse



I'm well  so where do you live/ work? You in college? I'm probably one of the (if not the) youngest one in this thread. Only 16.junior in high school  I currently work at the home depot and it sucks! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## ClementNg23 (Dec 14, 2011)

trell959 said:


> I'm well  so where do you live/ work? You in college? I'm probably one of the (if not the) youngest one in this thread. Only 16.junior in high school  I currently work at the home depot and it sucks!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



ah yes..... 
in short i live in sydney, AU but currently on holiday in hong kong, CN. and guess what! you just found yourself another youngster partner. yer im 16 in highschool atm and dunno about jobs and work... prolly gonna learn xml or java this holiday and maybe write up something for whatever use later 

so how bout you? where do you live? 
oh wait whats home depot ??


----------



## trell959 (Dec 14, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> ah yes.....
> in short i live in sydney, AU but currently on holiday in hong kong, CN. and guess what! you just found yourself another youngster partner. yer im 16 in highschool atm and dunno about jobs and work... prolly gonna learn xml or java this holiday and maybe write up something for whatever use later
> 
> so how bout you? where do you live?
> oh wait whats home depot ??

Click to collapse



Hong Kong? Cool! 

I live in the U.S. California  I like to ride motorcycle, I like cars things like that.  The home depot is a hardware store. Basically you can get anything there (for your home) like doors, tools, plants, wood, sinks,  appliances things like that 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## ClementNg23 (Dec 14, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Hong Kong? Cool!
> 
> I live in the U.S. California  I like to ride motorcycle, I like cars things like that.  The home depot is a hardware store. Basically you can get anything there (for your home) like doors, tools, plants, wood, sinks,  appliances things like that
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse




oh so that's like the Bunnings/Mitre10 variable in the US... makes sense


----------



## trell959 (Dec 14, 2011)

Goodnight everyone 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 14, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> oh so that's like the Bunnings/Mitre10 variable in the US... makes sense

Click to collapse



Ola! Welcome! I'm not sure if you remember but I think I saw you in the marketplace before  You were looking to get an hd2 or a nexus one, I can't recall.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## ClementNg23 (Dec 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Ola! Welcome! I'm not sure if you remember but I think I saw you in the marketplace before  You were looking to get an hd2 or a nexus one, I can't recall.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



ohla. wrong dude, but anyway thanks for the welcome hehe 
i've never posted on the marketplace before so... if this helps


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 14, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> ohla. wrong dude, but anyway thanks for the welcome hehe
> i've never posted on the marketplace before so... if this helps

Click to collapse



Then yeah you're right, totally differentperson xD My mistake. And of course, I welcome everyone that isn't a troll, an iphan, or an all together idiot.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2011)

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....

Click to collapse



It's your birthday tree!  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....

Click to collapse




happy birthday xD not long now 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Damn this f##king POS phone! It's even incapable of doing something as simple as texting! I was writing a f##king text and it just froze!

Click to collapse




unlucky bro, something really is up with that hm..




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2011)

my guess is you use A2SD will a class 6+ micro SD? am i right?

higher class SD cards have a higher sequential read/write but for smaller bits of data a class 2/4 is best, the low speed of the small writes and reads can cause lag, I think 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I have a class 10, 1 GB ext partition on my phone, and a class 2, on my tablet. Both 16 GB. I'll put the class 10 on the tablet as soon as I sold that POS. Maybe you are right but who cares? I'm selling it on Friday. Buying Nexus S on Saturday.

Click to collapse






xD okay dude fair enough  also awesome! Friday! 


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD okay dude fair enough  also awesome! Friday!
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Ladida.... sleeping in the afternoooooon...

**** flu.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 14, 2011)

Morning! 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## ClementNg23 (Dec 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse




good day! how are you?


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 14, 2011)

Morning guys

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 14, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Dang! I got my boosted k20 with build head...nuff said

Click to collapse



351W stroked to 393 CI. Nuff' said.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 14, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> good day! how are you?

Click to collapse



Clement!  Long time no see...
Im fine  How about you man?  Were you locked somewhere without internet access? 



Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 14, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> 351W stroked to 393 CI. Nuff' said.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



302 H.O.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 14, 2011)

Heyy Mafia
Time for another grueling day puttiing steel on the barn.
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## ClementNg23 (Dec 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Clement!  Long time no see...
> Im fine  How about you man?  Were you locked somewhere without internet access?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse




somebody actually remembered me... !!!








im fine here mate! just that i was buried by those bunch of yearlies worth of studying and busyness. 
oh and internet... did you say INTERNET ?!?!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 14, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> somebody actually remembered me... !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I remember you to man. I think... your from Australia, and your Asian right?
Were you ever part of the Mafia?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## trell959 (Dec 14, 2011)

Goodmorining no school until later today 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 14, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> somebody actually remembered me... !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know you but, HEY!!!

Anyone who uses meme's to convey messages in OT is welcome here lolol.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> somebody actually remembered me... !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Clement! you're back 

edit: hi everyone


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It's your birthday tree!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Error: It's my birthday tree taken with macro mode....on some random camera *cough*cough* phone 
Thanks Max!! 

Hi all
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## ClementNg23 (Dec 14, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I remember you to man. I think... your from Australia, and your Asian right?
> Were you ever part of the Mafia?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



oh yes bingo deli !! you got it all right !  here have a [strikethrough text]cookie[/s] (or whatever mafia varient of a cookie)
oh and nah. even i dunno know why myself so ya... been thinking about joining it recently but still cant figure out a valid response to "what i would contribute to the mafia" section 




jasecloud4 said:


> I don't know you but, HEY!!!
> 
> Anyone who uses meme's to convey messages in OT is welcome here lolol.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



oh hey man! how are you?!
by the way thanks for the generous comment 




husam666 said:


> Clement! you're back
> 
> edit: hi everyone

Click to collapse



HUSAM !!!!! 




Babydoll25 said:


> Error: It's my birthday tree taken with macro mode....on some random camera *cough*cough* phone
> Thanks Max!!
> 
> Hi all
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse




Oh and Yes! Happy Birthday there


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi everyone 

And Clements!


----------



## jenablinsky (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey guyss

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2011)

jenablinsky said:


> Hey guyss
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Hey 

Have we met?


----------



## ClementNg23 (Dec 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> And Clements!

Click to collapse



oh hey macoMAXY! xD



jenablinsky said:


> Hey guyss
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



hello there! how are you?!



btw imma off sleepin now. been great seeing y'all. laterz


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> oh hey macoMAXY! xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



xD 'Sup  Also Night dude


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 14, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> oh hey man! how are you?!
> by the way thanks for the generous comment

Click to collapse



No prob. It's my job to keep the mood light. LOL



~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2011)

1 hour to do 1/2 a homework...
I have a line in there that will output "go f__ yourself" and I'm too bored to go back and delete it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello:
Husam
Milad
Max
Lurks
Offline
missed

Still sick 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> Husam
> Milad
> Max
> ...

Click to collapse



Unlucky dude  I'm fine thanks, gotta be revising for a Spanish assesment tomorrow, Only just wrote a plan, made an hour mix with it playing with my music faintly in the background xD Should help 



m1l4droid said:


> Guys, get "Equalizer" app from the market! It's amazing!!

Click to collapse



DSPManager? 


husam666 said:


> 1 hour to do 1/2 a homework...
> I have a line in there that will output "go f__ yourself" and I'm too bored to go back and delete it

Click to collapse



lmao


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, "Equalizer". It's free. It's more user friendly than DSPManager.

Click to collapse



I think i've use before  Theres a paid version too? Nice UI, Prebuilt sounds in too? Also Orange? I think 

Still prefer DSP


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes, not orange though. I've never used DSPManager, too hard to set accurately.

Click to collapse



Ahh okay, I only ever use DSP to boost the bass xD Using bass booster and the EQ slidy thing xD

wobwobwobwobw


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, "Equalizer". It's free. It's more user friendly than DSPManager.

Click to collapse



There's another app that's even better than equalizer. I'll have to look the name up and post it.....later all
Off to Journal Square I go....

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> Husam
> Milad
> Max
> ...

Click to collapse



hey david rules
get well soon


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey david rules
> get well soon

Click to collapse



Thanks i hope i do, i feel like complete crap


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Thanks i hope i do, i feel like complete crap

Click to collapse



ouch, what's wrong?


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 14, 2011)

Massive headache is massive

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Dec 14, 2011)

I need advice! So I'm going to fail my math final. So should I drop math and pick it back up in college or struggle for another semester? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ouch, what's wrong?

Click to collapse



Running nose, horrible cough and just feel like dying


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Has been called mate..hang on and do not go to sleep..stay alert
> 
> 
> Also....I'm bored...amuse me

Click to collapse



DAMMIT they are going to take forever to get here since they were called from a different country!!!!!!  

BTW

M_T_M, i love your editing of my post in the the old santa thread


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Who told you that I'm on a different country mate?   I may be closer that what you think
> 
> About the edit......ME GUSTA!

Click to collapse



hmmmmmmmmm 

Well it still has not arrived! 

---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------

Here is some entertainment for you M_T_M:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I'm about 15 driving hours away from you BTW.....

Click to collapse



drive faster


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2011)

he there yet? xD





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> he there yet? xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2011)

xD stay strong bro xD 

lol sup 


davidrules7778 said:


> no

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ohai

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD stay strong bro xD
> 
> lol sup
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ill try 

I hope it goes away before christmas 

And not much i just got a metal dog leash as shadow chewed through 2 soft regular ones.  

And get this so i went last saturday to buy a metal leash at petsmart when i saw them on their website for 11.99 i goto the store and the exact same leash is 20 bucks  so i ask the clerk if they could just give me the online price and she says no, so i go back online and order it with tax included 13.03 and free 2 day shipping with a free 30 day trial of shoprunner unlimited 2 day  shipping, i just got it and cancelled my shoprunner trial!
Today online the leash went up to 19.99!!!


A win for me!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 14, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1390886
Anyone seen this yet? Works nice. Kinda regret buying widget locker

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2011)

sweet dude 


davidrules7778 said:


> ill try
> 
> I hope it goes away before christmas
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







Does it work on non miui watt.? 

Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> sweet dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yessir

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2011)

is it like.miui lockscreen, for anything then? if so that's pure epic xD downloading  





watt9493 said:


> Yessir
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> is it like.miui lockscreen, for anything then? if so that's pure epic xD downloading
> 
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Yes, it has a shxt ton of themes too!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yes, it has a shxt ton of themes too!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



sweet  even uses the saved ones I had from miui  






Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 14, 2011)

I hate MIUI. It's the drag queen of Android.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2011)

lmao but the lockscteen is awesome  can have an animated transformer or something xD 


jasecloud4 said:


> I hate MIUI. It's the drag queen of Android.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lmao but the lockscteen is awesome  can have an animated transformer or something xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's the only thing i like.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 15, 2011)

Ohh,  SwiftKey is awsome   

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ohh,  SwiftKey is awsome
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



It logs your passwords. Be careful

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> It logs your passwords. Be careful
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Don't all keyboard apps do that? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Don't all keyboard apps do that?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



One of our developers debugged it, it sabres them and sends them somewhere.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> One of our developers debugged it, it sabres them and sends them somewhere.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Aww now I don't wanna use it anymore. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Aww now I don't wanna use it anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



That's why i don't

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> That's why i don't
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Is there no way to block it? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Is there no way to block it?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Not that ik of. It's butt cheeks, but I'd rather be safe then sorry. I only use the stock Android keyboard or Swype if it's not a password

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Not that ik of. It's butt cheeks, but I'd rather be safe then sorry. I only use the stock Android keyboard or Swype if it's not a password
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



F#ck eh... well i guess i will always switch to android keybo when putting in a password.

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> F#ck eh... well i guess i will always switch to android keybo when putting in a password.
> 
> Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'

Click to collapse



Slideit is almost exactly like Swype....I thought you hated Swype?! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 15, 2011)

sakai is still sick.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> sakai is still sick.

Click to collapse



Have had enough water? Vitamin C? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Have had enough water? Vitamin C?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Yeah. Still fecking sick.


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 15, 2011)

Morning guys

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't use the slide feature

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 15, 2011)

Morning guys 

There's a really high chance I'm getting the sensation XE the next few days....

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning guys
> 
> There's a really high chance I'm getting the sensation XE the next few days....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Is that teh one with beats?  

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Is that teh one with beats?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



It's the one with HTC on it. Ugh.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Don't! Get SGSII!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahaha, an amazing pun

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It's the one with HTC on it. Ugh.

Click to collapse



Is your problem with HTC or with sense? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Is your problem with HTC or with sense?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Weeellll, HTC has beaten me senseless with Sense.

Natch.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Don't! Get SGSII!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha!  I know sgs2 performance wise is better but i just don't like it  
I find it very light with cheap plastics...  and doesn't have sense... although i don't really like it, but it doesn't compare to touchwiz .. plus the super awesome beats headphones,  aluminium chassis and the 1.5 ghz CPU 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Haha!  I know sgs2 performance wise is better but i just don't like it
> I find it very light with *great* plastics *and amazingly awesome build*...  and doesn't have sense... although i don't really like it, but it doesn't compare to touchwiz .. plus the super awesome *gimmick*,  aluminium chassis and *more gimmicks*
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Fixed that for you, me and everybody else.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Meh.

Click to collapse



U mad Milad? ? 
I just don't like cheap plastic on my phone. Remember,  i have the Mini. I know how it is.... i don't want to have a superphone that feels like that 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Fixed that for you, me and everybody else.

Click to collapse



Lol Sakai .... just lol 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Lol Sakai .... just lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Don't go hatin' on the phone just because it's budget version is bad.

It's like ladies hatin' on me just cuz my brother is like a dork. Same parents, but way different specs and build.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm buying Nexus S on Saturday. It looks amazing IMHO, unlike SGS that looks like sh!t.

Click to collapse



That's good man!  And it really does...  really good choice 


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Don't go hatin' on the phone just because it's budget version is bad.
> 
> It's like ladies hatin' on me just cuz my brother is like a dork. Same parents, but way different specs and build.

Click to collapse



Who said i hate the phone? I like it  i just don't like the exteriors of it 

If it wasn't for that, I'd buy it

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Who said i hate the phone? I like it  i just don't like the exteriors of it
> 
> If it wasn't for that, I'd buy it
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



That's like talkin' $#[email protected]+ 'bout a nigga, yo. Just cuz we black, them don't mean we're just well-hung brothas.

Deep down inside, we're intellectual individuals whom strain to overcome the blase racial stereotypes handed down by our unfortunate forefathers and lazy peers. We do not deserve to be judge simply because some imbeciles made poorly timed mistakes. Look deep into our souls and you'll find that we are smart, caring, thoughtful and industrious in nature.

Nigga.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That's like talkin' $#[email protected]+ 'bout a nigga, yo. Just cuz we black, them don't mean we're just well-hung brothas.
> 
> Deep down inside, we're intellectual individuals whom strain to overcome the blase racial stereotypes handed down by our unfortunate forefathers and lazy peers. We do not deserve to be judge simply because some imbeciles made poorly timed mistakes. Look deep into our souls and you'll find that we are smart, caring, thoughtful and industrious in nature.
> 
> Nigga.

Click to collapse



Stop thinking like that sky ... give me a sgs2 with alum.  chassis and i just might  buy it.  It's not at all like this.  Its like choosing someone to establish a relation( not one night stand... ) . You just need to like her ... you don't see if she's black, white or asian ... you see her inside out... soul and body.  In this case, i find the sgs2 a genius,  but ugly . 
Einstein too was that way... you wouldn't marry him... would you? 
Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No... I'm not gay. he wasn't ugly though. He was kinda funny looking.

Click to collapse



Just like the sgs2 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, sorta. FYI, as Max said, there are aluminum battery covers for SGSII, even gold ones. You may wanna reconsider.
> 
> Or at least buy regular Sensation, SXE has just a better pair of headphones, more internal (4 GB, meh) and the beats thing is just a software. It's been ported to all HTC phones.

Click to collapse



But... that's why I'm getting the XE... 4x rom than sensation ... and i use a hell lot of apps.... i wouldnt like to mess with a2sd again....plus i need a good pair of headphones  ( not to mention the awesome red spots  ) I've pretty much made my mind ...

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 15, 2011)

HTC - Great body, ugly face (screen), horrible personality:







Samsung - great face, shame about the body, intelligent and interesting personality:


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> But... that's why I'm getting the XE... 4x rom than sensation ... and i use a hell lot of apps.... i wouldnt like to mess with a2sd again....plus i need a good pair of headphones  ( not to mention the awesome red spots  ) I've pretty much made my mind ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



IT HAS THE SAME AMOUNT OF INTERNAL MEMORY. I don't know why people think XE has more.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> HTC - Great body, ugly face (screen), horrible personality:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




that couldn't have been put any more awssomly haha  

Either are good phones however, I like the slimness and the look and screen bit each to there own xD


hi 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> IT HAS THE SAME AMOUNT OF INTERNAL MEMORY. I don't know why people think XE has more.
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Here 
http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=4164&idPhone2=3875 
Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Here
> http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=4164&idPhone2=3875
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



It says "1 GB available". That's the same as Sensation. Both actually have 4 GB, but 1 GB is for apps. 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 15, 2011)

Worth the three bucks! 
Tried all the free ones and especially manager and the ones that some with players. Best sound quality by far
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 15, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Us Samsung owners do not have to spend a single peso on enhancing sound technology apks since our phones already sound great!! just trolli...ahem...just sayin'

Click to collapse



Meh, three bucks and my phone is just as good as yours. I'm not hurting to bad here

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> sakai is still sick.

Click to collapse



   
Hi all. 
Sparky just went to go get his Christmas bonus. He said he would give it to me to make up for missing him not paying any bills....so, we shall see.

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi all.
> Sparky just went to go get his Christmas bonus. He said he would give it to me to make up for missing him not paying any bills....so, we shall see.
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....

Click to collapse



He better or ill throw a brick at him.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Thread, Y U SO DEAD!?

Click to collapse



It's a rainy Thursday afternoon... That's why

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 15, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Worth the three bucks!
> Tried all the free ones and especially manager and the ones that some with players. Best sound quality by far
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



@milad. U want? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 15, 2011)

hello guys  

does anyone know java?
im stuck...

```
public class Ticket
{
    // instance variables - replace the example below with your own
    private int firstNumber;
    private int secondNumber;
    private int thirdNumber;

    public int getNumber( int i)
    { 
        if (i==1)            
            return firstNumber; 
            
        else if (i==2)
            return secondNumber;
            
        else if (i==3)
            return thirdNumber;
    }
}
```

all i want is to be able to insert 1,2 or 3 and return me the numbers  why wont it compile?


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No thanks, I'm happy with "Equalizer" app. I'd rather not pirate, only for apps that are absolutely necessary, like Titanium Backup, or Cut the Rope.

Click to collapse



Share yer sources! 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Sorry mate, no idea, I got a very basic knowledge of C++, but no idea on Java.
> 
> Oh and I can't wait to get my Nexus S!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey mil 

its ok.. imma find a way ...


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 15, 2011)

Look what I got to play with! !!!!!!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hello guys
> 
> does anyone know java?
> im stuck...
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm a noob at this buut, you want it do this for example? (I'm using x instead of I however)

So if X=1 show the words First Number,  explain some more 


also hi 

also.i needs to be stated as something, eg, 1, 2 or 3? 

Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Look what I got to play with! !!!!!!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse






any good? 


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm a noob at this buut, you want it do this for example? (I'm using x instead of I however)
> 
> So if X=1 show the words First Number,  explain some more
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi max 
no, its not that... firstNumber, secondNumber etc are variables... just random numbers(havent written that part of the code yet)

and i is also and a variable...whick can take these values:1,2,3.
all i want is: when i give i=1 to show me the value of the firstNumber, i=2 the value of secondNumber etc


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hi max
> no, its not that... firstNumber, secondNumber etc are variables... just random numbers(havent written that part of the code yet)
> 
> and i is also and a variable...whick can take these values:1,2,3.
> all i want is: when i give i=1 to show me the value of the firstNumber, i=2 the value of secondNumber etc

Click to collapse




Ah I see 

the part where you said, haven't wrote that yet makes me think that's why it wont build 

what errors if any are you getting? 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> any good?
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



What do you think 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What do you think
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse




no  xD




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah I see
> 
> the part where you said, haven't wrote that yet makes me think that's why it wont build
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thats solves if you set it like:

```
firstNumber=(int)(Math.random());
```
 which gives a random number

the problem is most likely something i havent noticed... see the error is :
	
	



```
missing return statement
```
 and it highlights the } of the getNumber method


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 15, 2011)

does anyone know java?
im stuck...

```
public class Ticket
{
    // instance variables - replace the example below with your own
    private int firstNumber = 67;
    private int secondNumber = 68;
    private int thirdNumber = 69;
    private int defaultTicket = 69;

    public int getNumber( int i)
    { 
     if( i > 0 || i < 4)
     { 
     if (i==1)      
     {      
            return firstNumber; 
      }      
        else if (i==2)
      {
            return secondNumber;
        }    
        else 
        {
            return thirdNumber;
        }
         }
         else
         {
                return defaultTicket;
         }
    }
}
```

What are the errors you're getting? One problem might be that the numbers you're initializing, have no value. Plus, you're leaving brackets out in your if and else if statements, it's not necessarily needed for 1-line loops but it's just good coding style. Also, you don't need that last else if, it's obvious that it doesn't equal 1, 2, it is 3; that is...if you have a sanity check thrown in.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 15, 2011)

Also, why have a get number method and not a set number method? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> thats solves if you set it like:
> 
> ```
> firstNumber=(int)(Math.random());
> ...

Click to collapse






hmm, I'm not to sure then, 

if I was by PC, I'd have tried build myself but sorry about that 

but it also seems I would've done it in a different way however 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Also, why have a get number method and not a set number method?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse






also hi dev 


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 15, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Where did you get that from??!! Me jelly!!

Click to collapse



Released today. Its not mine, not for 789 and limited data!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Released today. Its not mine, not for 789 and limited data!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse






789$ ? really?!  huge profit margins me think  


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 15, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Released today. Its not mine, not for 789 and limited data!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I played around with one today.  Wasn't terribly impressed. 
But went back to teh tablet s and played with it for half a hour
Then some ditsy old woman came over and was like "is that one of them new ipad 2 things?" -_-
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> does anyone know java?
> This is what you did:
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



This is what I would have done:


```
public class ticket
{
	private int number [] = { 1, 2, 3 };
	private int defaultNumberIndex = 2;
	private int defaultNumber = number[defaultNumberIndex];

	private int i;
	boolean numBad = true;

	public void setNumber( int myI)
	{
		for( int j = 0; j < number.length; j++)
		{
			if( myI == number[j] )
			{
				numBad = false;
			}
		}
		if( numBad )
		{
			System.out.printf("Bad input in setNumber() method: %d\n", myI);
			System.out.printf("Defaulting to %d\n", defaultNumber);
			
			i = defaultNumber;
		}
		else
		{
			i = myI;
		}
	}
		
	public int getNumber()
	{
		return i;
	}
}
```
-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 789$ ? really?!  huge profit margins me think
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Hey man


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hello guys
> 
> does anyone know java?
> im stuck...
> ...

Click to collapse




You need to return a value by default, you know if i wasn't 1,2 or 3, one of the things I hate about java, so just throw a return after the if statement, like this:

```
public class Ticket
{
    // instance variables - replace the example below with your own
    private int firstNumber;
    private int secondNumber;
    private int thirdNumber;

    public int getNumber( int i)
    { 
        if (i==1)            
            return firstNumber; 
            
        else if (i==2)
            return secondNumber;
            
        else if (i==3)
            return thirdNumber;

        return default;
    }
}
```

also hi everyone, and congrats milad


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey man

Click to collapse





sup dude 


also Hi hus 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> sup dude
> 
> 
> also Hi hus
> ...

Click to collapse



No one will appreciate the coding I did for Dex  tired.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No one will appreciate the coding I did for Dex  tired.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



you made the program 1 KM tall, no one will ever appreciate that


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello Devan , Husam 

thanks for the tip... im about to try it 
@dev: the second code you send me, it scares me 
im not that advanced


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you made the program 1 KM tall, no one will ever appreciate that

Click to collapse



Bite me  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hello Devan , Husam
> 
> thanks for the tip... im about to try it
> @dev: the second code you send me, it scares me
> im not that advanced

Click to collapse



It's not really that advanced. You just put the numbers into an array instead.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No one will appreciate the coding I did for Dex  tired.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse




XD  also unlucky dude, but tomorrow is Friday! xD 

also

wanna try a newer version of that app you had, this is the latest version for Ginger bread that I have so it has less stuffs xD
HTTP://maax.us/tdt/tmodlatestgb.apk
if not, fair enough 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Bite me
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



only if you still taste like a banana


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hello Devan , Husam
> 
> thanks for the tip... im about to try it
> @dev: the second code you send me, it scares me
> im not that advanced

Click to collapse





it work? 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> only if you still taste like a banana

Click to collapse




lmao 

am I killing it? 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> it work?
> 
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



yeah.. it does

although i wanted to find a way to block the i between 1 and 3... so that if i insert eg. 5 it wouldnt give me anything..

but its good that way too


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2011)

sweet dude  what's it for anyway? just playing around with or something bigger? 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lmao
> 
> am I killing it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, I had dinner 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No, I had dinner
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse




Fair enough xD

anything nice?  xD




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> sweet dude  what's it for anyway? just playing around with or something bigger?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



school project..unfortunately.. our maniac professor wants us to make a lottery....
and that was part of the code i needed for the ticket... i must find a way to do the rest now xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> school project..unfortunately.. our maniac professor wants us to make a lottery....
> and that was part of the code i needed for the ticket... i must find a way to do the rest now xD

Click to collapse




xD sweet fair enough dude 
Good luck on it 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD sweet fair enough dude
> Good luck on it
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks max


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> school project..unfortunately.. our maniac professor wants us to make a lottery....
> and that was part of the code i needed for the ticket... i must find a way to do the rest now xD

Click to collapse



If you're doing a lottery an array would be your best bet.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> If you're doing a lottery an array would be your best bet.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse





*has 2 posts ignored, forever alone* 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> *has 2 posts ignored, forever alone*
> 
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Still eating 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2011)

give me the details and I'll do it for you for free


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> give me the details and I'll do it for you for free

Click to collapse



No. Let him learn. Me and you could both do it. That's not the point.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Still eating
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse




Ahhh xD Fair enough  




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No. Let him learn. Me and you could both do it. That's not the point.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



meh, I just love coding


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> meh, I just love coding

Click to collapse



Me too!  

I had lasagna Maxey 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Me too!
> 
> I had lasagna Maxey
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse





Sweet, you see the other post 2pages back ?  xD 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD  also unlucky dude, but tomorrow is Friday! xD
> 
> also
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I forgot to reply, I installed it and it looks nice...but does it HAVE to be pink? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> meh, I just love coding

Click to collapse



Did you get the phone yet? I don't know how much time passed.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> give me the details and I'll do it for you for free

Click to collapse





I_am_Error said:


> No. Let him learn. Me and you could both do it. That's not the point.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



haha. Thanks guys, but i think that Devan is right... i'd like too try to do it by myself...(so i could learn  )... The project is due to Thursday.. so if i stuck somewhere, ill let you guys know   



> If you're doing a lottery an array would be your best bet.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-
> __________________

Click to collapse



you said arrays? what do you mean? ( i mean how? )(not the code... just the idea)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I forgot to reply, I installed it and it looks nice...but does it HAVE to be pink?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



thanks :] hahaha dan made.me  also of you click the.logo it downloads latest (wont work for gb though as will update to ics package) and the twitter thing slides up 

what about.optional colour scheme eh? xD 






Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> haha. Thanks guys, but i think that Devan is right... i'd like too try to do it by myself...(so i could learn  )... The project is due to Thursday.. so if i stuck somewhere, ill let you guys know
> 
> 
> you said arrays? what do you mean? ( i mean how? )

Click to collapse




the array is those numbers in the square brackets near the top 

[1, 2, 3]

I think 


edit, the {} brackets my bad 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Did you get the phone yet? I don't know how much time passed.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



a week now, not yet


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 15, 2011)

See what I did with the numbers thing? 

int number [] = {1,2,3}; 

That set up an array of numbers and the numbers are 1 2 &3  You'll probably just have to create an array, create the "winning number" one of the numbers in the array. Have a set and get method, create headers, and create a method to check the winning number.  It skills take 45 mins tops if you know what you're doing.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> the array is those numbers in the square brackets near the top
> 
> [1, 2, 3]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that's the coordinates of an element in a 3D array


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> thanks :] hahaha dan made.me  also of you click the.logo it downloads latest (wont work for gb though as will update to ics package) and the twitter thing slides up
> 
> what about.optional colour scheme eh? xD
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Yeah! Make it like neon or something. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> a week now, not yet

Click to collapse



Are you back home yet? Are you going to let your brother open it?! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yeah! Make it like neon or something.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Sweet  will add that next xD also neon? like bright colours?  explakn  





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet  will add that next xD also neon? like bright colours?  explakn
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



You don't know what neon is?!  Google it 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You don't know what neon is?!  Google it
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse






you mean the element? xD the light?  


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Are you back home yet? Are you going to let your brother open it?!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I'm not going to be back home until February, so I guess my bro is going to open it because my father is paranoid -_-
then find a way to send it to me


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 15, 2011)

night guys 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> See what I did with the numbers thing?
> 
> int number [] = {1,2,3};
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks dev... will test it tomorrow... now im gonna take a shower and sleep  
Goodnight guys 

Edit: 'night max


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> night guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



good night max

edit and dex


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm not going to be back home until February, so I guess my bro is going to open it because my father is paranoid -_-
> then find a way to send it to me

Click to collapse



He should be error farted in it remember

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> He should be error farted in it remember
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



that was sakai


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that was sakai

Click to collapse



Ahaha, did he send his fart in a jar to error? 
Also my room has no power
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 16, 2011)

Pipsqueak is waiting for Santa Claus. I'm waiting for the delivery guy with my dinner.... (Mexican food)
BRB

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pipsqueak is waiting for Santa Claus. I'm waiting for the delivery guy with my dinner.... (Mexican food)
> BRB
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....

Click to collapse



Ohai

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ohai
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Hi. My Mom lost her cell phone... :/

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi. My Mom lost her cell phone... :/
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't understand how some people go about doing that 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 16, 2011)

Morning all 

@bd : that sucks.... was it a big loss?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 16, 2011)

For all those miui lover/haters:

MiLocker, look it up in the marketplace.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> For all those miui lover/haters:
> 
> MiLocker, look it up in the marketplace.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Way ahead of ya. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Way ahead of ya.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Awesome 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Awesome
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



You like it?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You like it?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



No. I don't. The transition is, bleh. It's impressive that you can use custom miui locks but not impressive that each theme takes forever to download, and the animation is poor, AND I don't like that the locks still have that foreign languages on some of the locks.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 16, 2011)

Ugggg, whata crappy sleep
I'm so used to the white noise from my air purifier and heater that it's hard to sleep when the powers off. 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 16, 2011)

So, as I said last night, my Mom lost her cell phone. No, it wasn't a Smartphone or anything. It was an LG dumbphone. Still, it'll cost me $70 to replace that exact phone and another $20 for a SIM card.....sigh.
In other news, Sparky wants a Rezound. Why you ask??
He likes the red buttons. -.- 0.o >.>


Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> So, as I said last night, my Mom lost her cell phone. No, it wasn't a Smartphone or anything. It was an LG dumbphone. Still, it'll cost me $70 to replace that exact phone and another $20 for a SIM card.....sigh.
> In other news, Sparky wants a Rezound. Why you ask??
> He likes the red buttons. -.- 0.o >.>
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



y u surrounded by teh stupid. and should i buy a thunderbolt for 140?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> y u surrounded by teh stupid. and should i buy a thunderbolt for 140?

Click to collapse



I have head they have horrid battery life. But if it's just for playing with, then yeah, good deal 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> So, as I said last night, my Mom lost her cell phone. No, it wasn't a Smartphone or anything. It was an LG dumbphone. Still, it'll cost me $70 to replace that exact phone and another $20 for a SIM card.....sigh.
> In other news, Sparky wants a Rezound. Why you ask??
> He likes the red buttons. -.- 0.o >.>
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No comments from me. His manliness is unquestionable... 

Get him a pink phone instead


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I have head they have horrid battery life. But if it's just for playing with, then yeah, good deal
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



With sense though. Ill run AOSP. And I'm used to having multiple batteries. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> With sense though. Ill run AOSP. And I'm used to having multiple batteries.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Ug I would hate to carry around batteries. But I do have a spare now, I should see how much a charger is

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello ladies and gents

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello there. Watcha doin'?


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hello there. Watcha doin'?

Click to collapse



Hey sky  something that i hate...I'm cleaning my room 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 16, 2011)

ello

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> y u surrounded by teh stupid. and should i buy a thunderbolt for 140?

Click to collapse



The Thunderbolt has terrible battery life. Unless you, are in an LTE area and MUST HAZ NEW PHONE NAO.....I say try to hold out for a dooooaall core phone (with LTE would be awesome if you are in teh LTE area)

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No comments from me. His manliness is unquestionable...
> 
> Get him a pink phone instead

Click to collapse



He, likes the beats software as well, but really??
Red freaking buttons???
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> He, likes the beats software as well, but really??
> Red freaking buttons???
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey bd!
That's one of the reasons I'm getting the XE... the red touches xD 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> He, likes the GIMMICKS as well, but really??
> Red freaking buttons???
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



YEah... I guess, I would have puked over that.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> YEah... I guess, I would have puked over that.

Click to collapse



Hey you! Samsung fanboy,  remember you once had the desire? 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The Thunderbolt has terrible battery life. Unless you, are in an LTE area and MUST HAZ NEW PHONE NAO.....I say try to hold out for a dooooaall core phone (with LTE would be awesome if you are in teh LTE area)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Must has lte.... Gah

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey you! Samsung fanboy,  remember you once had the desire?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I'll admit, I was not a very wise man because I merely learned from my mistake. Next time, I'll learn from yours too. 

Muahahahaha

Good night. I have to sleep now because tomorrow is a brand new day for my friend who is getting married.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I sold my Desire.

Click to collapse



 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey bd!
> That's one of the reasons I'm getting the XE... the red touches xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



But (I'm hoping) you also appreciate the hardware (software??) and just want the red to accent what you already like about it. It ISN'T THE ONLY REASON....((I'm hoping))

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello:
Milad
BD
DD
Dexter
David
Error
Max
Husam
Offline people
Online lurks
Offline Lurks
Lurks
People i missed 




Happy Friday!!!!!!!!

i am beginning to feel a little better, i took a day off yesterday and ran some errands and took shadow to the dog park


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> But (I'm hoping) you also appreciate the hardware (software??) and just want the red to accent what you already like about it. It ISN'T THE ONLY REASON....((I'm hoping))
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Don't worry bd, i know its specs very well... i just like it more than the regular sensation 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow, I wish I knew how to root new devices. There is a 750$ bounty pledge for anyone who can root the sony tablet s. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## trell959 (Dec 16, 2011)

What's up guys? Why's everybody hating on the phone I just got? (Samsung Galaxy sII)

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Dec 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> Milad
> BD
> DD
> ...

Click to collapse



How is Shadow doing?


Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Why the long face? I'm buying Nexus S tomorrow!

Click to collapse



Okay. 

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 16, 2011)

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 16, 2011)

trell959 said:


> How is Shadow doing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



He is good, was kinda bad last night when he was outside he got into the trash


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 16, 2011)

I want htc thunderbolt nao!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I want htc thunderbolt nao!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Why??

My buddy has one and personally i think its  a POS

screen is ugh.......
speed is ugh......

Overall quality of it is ugh


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> So you guys Nexus S is the good? I mean SE is showing magnificent support, I could buy a XPERIA Ray and it's cheaper than NS...

Click to collapse



F Sony phones

And Dave, why do you think it's bad?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> F Sony phones
> 
> And Dave, why do you think it's bad?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



totally agree... the last decent phone se produced was the w980i . the rest are sh!+


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> F Sony phones
> 
> And Dave, why do you think it's bad?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Its not that durable and screen os so washed out


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Its not that durable and screen os so washed out

Click to collapse



Well it's the cheapest i can find. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Well it's the cheapest i can find.

Click to collapse



I used to buy cheap phones...then I took an arrow to the knee.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2011)

Christmas sale is awesome 
I bought a Sandisk Sansa Clip 8GB for $14   

helloz


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 16, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> I used to by cheap phones...then I took an arrow to the knee.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



My Droid incredible took an arrow to the knee

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Did you get your phone yet? You look kind of...err...."heavy" on that video I saw

Click to collapse



lmao, not yet, it will arrive to my parent's soon (in another country where the system isn't F___ed up), then I will get it from them.


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Omg wtf what happened??

Click to collapse



No 4g 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 16, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> He was going to tell you but then he took an arrow to the knee

Click to collapse



True. XD 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 16, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> He was going to tell you but then he took an arrow to the knee

Click to collapse



loooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> loooooooooooooooooooool

Click to collapse



Trololololololololololol

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 16, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Trololololololololololol
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



haha! hey watt, hus 

@hus: u have mail!


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> haha! hey watt, hus
> 
> @hus: u have mail!

Click to collapse



What's up

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> haha! hey watt, hus
> 
> @hus: u have mail!

Click to collapse



hey, and stop advertising your PM everywhere


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey, and stop advertising your PM everywhere

Click to collapse



lol, i was just trying to get your attention...the notification is in really small letters  xD


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> lol, i was just trying to get your attention...the notification is in really small letters  xD

Click to collapse



I have a message window that pops in chrome and freezes everything until I click OK


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I have a message window that pops in chrome and freezes everything until I click OK

Click to collapse


 what? is that part of archer's toolbar? first time ive heard of it..


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> what? is that part of archer's toolbar? first time ive heard of it..

Click to collapse



+1 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> what? is that part of archer's toolbar? first time ive heard of it..

Click to collapse



nope, it's there in xda by default 
go to usercp>Edit Options check Show "New Private Message Notification Pop-up"


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



hey dd


husam666 said:


> nope, it's there in xda by default
> go to usercp>Edit Options check Show "New Private Message Notification Pop-up"

Click to collapse


 im off to enable that..


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2011)

nighty guys


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nighty guys

Click to collapse



Goodnight Husam


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 17, 2011)

Goodnight Hus
and heyy dex
pissed dD is pissed. Im not gunna have power in my room until monday... i cant sleep without power


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodnight Hus
> and heyy dex
> pissed dD is pissed. Im not gunna have power in my room until monday... i cant sleep without power

Click to collapse



No power? why? what happened?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodnight Hus
> and heyy dex
> pissed dD is pissed. Im not gunna have power in my room until monday... i cant sleep without power

Click to collapse



Why no power?? WTH?

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi bd...how are ya?
unfotunately it's late and i have to go... so goodnight mafia


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> No power? why? what happened?

Click to collapse



Theirs a loose wire in my house, and my room is out. I always have my air purifier and heater running so i am used to the white noise. And then there is a multitude of lights from things charging and my phone usually. So now my room doesnt feel like home, and its hard to sleep. haha


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Theirs a loose wire in my house, and my room is out. I always have my air purifier and heater running so i am used to the white noise. And then there is a multitude of lights from things charging and my phone usually. So now my room doesnt feel like home, and its hard to sleep. haha

Click to collapse



Extension cord and surge protector?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Extension cord and surge protector?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Cant run the heater off a extention. Nd i might just sleep on the couch, at least there is seems normal.lol


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 17, 2011)

I keep getting random dispatchers calling me for really dumb sh!7 and it's ANNOYING the heck outta me.


Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 17, 2011)

The ping sucks, but the dl speed is nice...
(I'm gonna try to take a nap cuz I've been awake since 3am) I'll check in here later.....I'm sure some well meaning dispatcher is gonna call and wake me.   )

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2011)

dead thread is dead


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> dead thread is dead

Click to collapse



Tried to apply for moderator, g'night and wish me luck  hehe I doubt I'll be accepted though.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

Morning!  Good luck error 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning!  Good luck error
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



How goes the lottery thing man? Are you lost, or just haven't done any of it yet?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Tried to apply for moderator, g'night and wish me luck  hehe I doubt I'll be accepted though.

Click to collapse



God damned infraction 

anyway, hi


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> God damned infraction
> 
> anyway, hi

Click to collapse



Lol umad?  Wait, you got another infraction? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol umad?  Wait, you got another infraction?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



no, the same one expires in february, I can't be a mod


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 17, 2011)

What does having a infraction even do? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh, and Goodmorning all 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 17, 2011)

Morning, well...night! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> What does having a infraction even do?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



idk, but I don't think people want a dirty record 

---------- Post added at 03:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------

btw just found this, nsfw to post in the image thread 
http://cdn.lolhappens.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Postblooddonationfapaccident.png

and no M_T_M it's not my true story -_-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 17, 2011)

Anyone else here hate Christmas music? The other day when I went to the mall in wore my headphones blaring just to drown out that crap

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> How goes the lottery thing man? Are you lost, or just haven't done any of it yet?

Click to collapse



Hey error 
Written most of the code.. but im having some problems...


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Anyone else here hate Christmas music? The other day when I went to the mall in wore my headphones blaring just to drown out that crap
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Can't stand it! Morning btw.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Can't stand it! Morning btw.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Check out the all permissions. It let's you block specific permissions for specific apps 
Oh, and morning
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Check out the all permissions. It let's you block specific permissions for specific apps
> Oh, and morning
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



What do you think of the HTC thunderbolt/mecha? 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Dec 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What do you think of the HTC thunderbolt/mecha?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Its way too think in my opinion. That's the only turn off. What's up everyone? 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## agent205 (Dec 17, 2011)

Been wandering this thread for a long time, but still don't understand what is this thread about

Is this a mafia gang thread ?

Please,i'm just asking, don't shoot me

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 17, 2011)

agent205 said:


> Been wandering this thread for a long time, but still don't understand what is this thread about
> 
> Is this a mafia gang thread ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



xD Just a bunch of people,

But yes we are the mafia, We will kill you


----------



## trell959 (Dec 17, 2011)

agent205 said:


> Been wandering this thread for a long time, but still don't understand what is this thread about
> 
> Is this a mafia gang thread ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You'll be sleeping with the fishes......
Wanna join? Ask Error. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Dec 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm so f##king pissed now. Couldn't buy a Nexus S!!! Damn these motherf##king salesmen. F##kers.

Click to collapse



Why!!?!?! 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What do you think of the HTC thunderbolt/mecha?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



It's a sexy looking device fo sho. But like I said, blah battery life nd single core

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## agent205 (Dec 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Just a bunch of people,
> 
> But yes we are the mafia, We will kill you

Click to collapse



Aiee,have mercy 



trell959 said:


> You'll be sleeping with the fishes......
> Wanna join? Ask Error.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



So Error is the Don then? 

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's a sexy looking device fo sho. But like I said, blah battery life nd single core
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Well my phone has the same battery life, and just a lower Gen snapdragon. So I don't expect any improvement/degradation in normal use, except the Bonus of 4glte

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## agent205 (Dec 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's nowhere to be found! Either too expensive, or questionably seems altered, like fake batteries or maybe even fake internals. Damn this f##ked place. I swear to God, you can't find a f##king honest shop owner in this whole f##king city. Now I opened a thread asking for a trusted shop with fair prices in a Persian forum, hopefully I can get some help.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought it only happens in my country,but there's a god 

Ooops,i said it wrong
Hope no thompson in my back 

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

agent205 said:


> I thought it only happens in my country,but there's a god
> 
> Ooops,i said it wrong
> Hope no thompson in my back
> ...

Click to collapse



Say what you want to say but be quick! As long as nobody has approved your application you have  no right to be here.... therefore that means we have the right to take you down. Now if  you want to be a member you need to prove us you are worth of it  you have time until you are questioned about it ... take advantage of it


----------



## agent205 (Dec 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Say what you want to say but be quick! As long as nobody has approved your application you have  no right to be here.... therefore that means we have the right to take you down. Now if  you want to be a member you need to prove us you are worth of it  you have time until you are questioned about it ... take advantage of it

Click to collapse



But what should i say? 

Sent from my heart into yours


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 17, 2011)

trell959 said:


> You'll be sleeping with the fishes......
> Wanna join? Ask Error.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Don't ask Error, ask Twitch. He's our Don, just make sure you look real hard for him.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 17, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Don't ask Error, ask Twitch. He's our Don, just make sure you look real hard for him.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Stop trying to confuse him.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 17, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Stop trying to confuse him.

Click to collapse



ROFLROFL.

Twitch is our Don. Error is just the...err....spokesperson. LOL.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 17, 2011)

Lol. Hey Dex, what problems are you running into? 

Also, basically I was told that there were too many moderators on reserve and to wait till there are more openings for moderators.  Le sigh. At least I want rejected outright lol

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol. Hey Dex, what problems are you running into?
> 
> Also, basically I was told that there were too many moderators on reserve and to wait till there are more openings for moderators.  Le sigh. At least I want rejected outright lol
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Hey Error!  Some weird errors that compiler gives me.... plus something that i should do that might need an array?( and I'm not good at those)   plus that there is a class that i have no clue what i should write in  nothing that this @%%#%!;&$--!;*!& professor taught us compares to  this project ... its too damn difficult and different  

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 17, 2011)

Well it's not necessarily hard, it's just that he never taught you anything apparently. Set up a download link for the file and I'll see what you've done with it.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 17, 2011)

Dpaste.com

Your new best friend 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow thanks error 
will post it asap i get to a PC 

Btw the xda app is acting weird .. it fcs every time i try to open a pic or the forums tab 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Wow thanks error
> will post it asap i get to a PC
> 
> Btw the xda app is acting weird .. it fcs every time i try to open a pic or the forums tab
> ...

Click to collapse



Pro version? It's ALWAYS been super buggy for me.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Pro version? It's ALWAYS been super buggy for me.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



No, the free one  
Let's check the report....

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> No, the free one
> Let's check the report....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



It is working fine for me.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

I smell full cache....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 17, 2011)

Clear cache and check it out.  Couldn't hurt to try.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Clear cache and check it out.  Couldn't hurt to try.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Nah... later... too bored to reboot right now. xD

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nah... later... too bored to reboot right now. xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



XD Did you dpaste your code yet? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> XD Did you dpaste your code yet?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



yes... the first class at  least 
so here it is...  i need to find a way to make the ID advance(by 1) for each ticket created... and be unique for that.. ( husam said that an array would do the job, but im not sure for that...or at least i failed at making a proper one xD) also if i could make it return nothing in lines 67-70 it would be good


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 17, 2011)

Okay, before I help you: please explain what the hell it is you're trying to accomplish haha

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 17, 2011)

To make it return nothing make it void.  And take out the return statement.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 17, 2011)

I think I did it. At least, what I have come to believe the objective was.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 17, 2011)

indubitably.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 17, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> indubitably.

Click to collapse



You're not doing this again 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You're not doing this again
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Man you catch on quick. Nipped it right in the .............


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 17, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> Man you catch on quick. Nipped it right in the .............

Click to collapse



I know I did.  I'm not letting it happen again! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Okay, before I help you: please explain what the hell it is you're trying to accomplish haha
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Ooops  this loonatic wants us to simulate a lottery... he gave us the classes and their method descriptions, so we would only have to write the code . There are 5 classes in total , but we have to code 4( the 5th is a test class which checks if our creation is working). These are: 
*Ticket*: each ticket has 3 numbers,  a unique ID(1,2,3,..) and its owners name.
*TicketPool*: the box where the tickets are inserted. it has methods like add ticket, clear, no. of tickets, contains ticket(which checks the tickets ID to see if its in there) and get ticket(which returns a ticket)
*LotteryMachine:*which makes the draw of the 3 numbers
and *Lottery:* implements the lottery, opens/closes it( allows new tickets to be inserted or not), places tickets in the pool, makes the draw, lists winners, number of them and winning numbers, checks to see if  the lottery is completed
And here is the *LotteryTester* if you are curious 



I_am_Error said:


> To make it return nothing make it void.  And take out the return statement.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Can i make the *else*{} only void? cause the* if*{} before that needs to be int


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 17, 2011)

I did it a completely different, not so complicated way.  So that teacher can bite me. Do you want my code as a reference? And no, you can't.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I did it a completely different, not so complicated way.  So that teacher can bite me. Do you want my code as a reference? And no, you can't.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Of course there is a simplier way. But this teacher wants to torture us  i dont think he'l be happy if i give him your code 
i still havent looked at the lottery class.. im uploading the code of the others though


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Of course there is a simplier way. But this teacher wants to torture us  i dont think he'l be happy if i give him your code
> i still havent looked at the lottery class.. im uploading the code of the others though

Click to collapse



Here is my ticket class:

http://dpaste.com/674888/

and my lottery class:

http://dpaste.com/674889/


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 18, 2011)

finished uploading the source... uploaded the tester too...most of the comments are auto generated, but there some explaining the probs....regarding the lottery i havent started coding it yet...  its due to thursday anyway 
You can play with it all you want...
ive gotta go.. its 2 am and ive got to wake up early tomorrow 
Goodnight Mafia and thanks Error 

---------- Post added at 02:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 AM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Here is my ticket class:
> 
> http://dpaste.com/674888/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats some serious coding... unlike my professors crap 
Thats almost as i imagined it would be... but better  nice work Error


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey mafiosos

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi. Tired Pipsqueak is sleeping on the curtain rod

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> finished uploading the source... uploaded the tester too...most of the comments are auto generated, but there some explaining the probs....regarding the lottery i havent started coding it yet...  its due to thursday anyway
> You can play with it all you want...
> ive gotta go.. its 2 am and ive got to wake up early tomorrow
> Goodnight Mafia and thanks Error
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man, it was actually really easy. And you can adjust the numbers in the array to be whatever you want the potential lottery numbers to be. 

Just look at it for reference. Goodnight and good luck man.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey DD and BD 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2011)

Whaddya think? 
(Amaze)

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey DD and BD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Hi. 

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 18, 2011)

Pretty cool  I like the background.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi. Tired Pipsqueak is sleeping on the curtain rod
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....

Click to collapse



Pics? 
Also the app "permissions" makes me feel much safer just blocked my keyboard app from ever accessing teh internet
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 18, 2011)

It is a placebo DD! I warn you! Watch out! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Pics?
> Also the app "permissions" makes me feel much safer just blocked my keyboard app from ever accessing teh internet
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



I'll try. Most likely she will just fly away. It is not the first time she has done it and won't let me take a pic. It's like she thinks it's wrong for her to sleep up there. It's actually okay.
Yeah, that's a cool app. I wish s-off would come out for the Amaze. I know there is HTCDev but supposedly once you unlock it via HTCdev, you can't s-off latter on. :/
At least all my other phones are rooted...

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 18, 2011)

Just curious, does anyone know what busybox is? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 18, 2011)

No? No one? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No? No one?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



it has something to do with root. not sure the exact purpose.  sorry


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Just curious, does anyone know what busybox is?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Busy box : a set of tools used in Linux. It's streamlined for use in mobile devices. "It's Unix utilities in a small executable." (official quote)

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Busy box : a set of tools used in Linux. It's streamlined for use in mobile devices. "It's Unix utilities in a small executable." (official quote)
> 
> Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.

Click to collapse



whatcha up to?


----------



## trell959 (Dec 18, 2011)

What's up guys, watcha up to? 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 18, 2011)

Being depressed and derpin on teh uot kitchen. You trell? 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Dec 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Being depressed and derpin on teh uot kitchen. You trell?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Just browsing on tumblr and doing quest

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 18, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Just browsing on tumblr and doing quest
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not many people on for it being the weekend and such

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-

---------- Post added at 09:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Just browsing on tumblr and doing quest
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



you neeed to change your siggy on xda


----------



## trell959 (Dec 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Not many people on for it being the weekend and such
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know, but I'm lazy 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> whatcha up to?

Click to collapse



On the phone with my boss, online here, watching tv (sort of).....nothing much.
Whatcha doin?

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Whaddya think?
> (Amaze)
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....

Click to collapse



Hey bd, you should download transparent launcher and then hide that screen of app. It cleans things up a lot and looks pretty cool when you hit a empty looking spot and your screen turns of. Look at the end of this vid to see it in action http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYmk8aYsHYA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> On the phone with my boss, online here, watching tv (sort of).....nothing much.
> Whatcha doin?
> 
> Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.

Click to collapse



I made a theme Chooser theme based off of upward spirals galaxy green. Wanna see? Do you have a device ON cm7?

http://www.multiupload.com/A4CHE3Y0W8
Link. Should work for any phone on cm7. Gives asset error though

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I made a theme Chooser theme based off of upward spirals galaxy green. Wanna see? Do you have a device ON cm7?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Not ATM. I'm stock on the Amaze, Sense 3.5 on the Sensation and running stock ICS on the NS. I'm gonna flash (back too) CM tomorrow prolly on the Sensation. Can you link it here or email me and ill try it tomorrow?

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey bd, you should download transparent launcher and then hide that screen of app. It cleans things up a lot and looks pretty cool when you hit a empty looking spot and your screen turns of. Look at the end of this vid to see it in action http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYmk8aYsHYA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Transparent launcher?? I couldn't tell anything from that video. 

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not ATM. I'm stock on the Amaze, Sense 3.5 on the Sensation and running stock ICS on the NS. I'm gonna flash (back too) CM tomorrow prolly on the Sensation. Can you link it here or email me and ill try it tomorrow?
> 
> Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.

Click to collapse



Already done. And I take no credit for any of the work. Its all upward spirals and the uot kitchen.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Transparent launcher?? I couldn't tell anything from that video.
> 
> Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.

Click to collapse



When I shut of the screen at the end by hitting teh empty spot
Ik I'm easily amused.haha 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> When I shut of the screen at the end by hitting teh empty spot
> Ik I'm easily amused.haha
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Y u no try my cm7 theme!?!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Y u no try my cm7 theme!?!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Looks the same to me... Exept the loading circle 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Looks the same to me... Exept the loading circle
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



You have a different battery. Use the stock/gb battery. And all the windows are themed and the rest are subtle 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You have a different battery. Use the stock/gb battery. And all the windows are themed and the rest are subtle
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



It looks nice. I'll either flash a fresh install on the sensation OR nandroid back to 2.3 on the NS. Either way, I'm definitely installing ur theme. 

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Busy box : a set of tools used in Linux. It's streamlined for use in mobile devices. "It's Unix utilities in a small executable." (official quote)
> 
> Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.

Click to collapse



Yeah I'm planning on porting ics to my phone (NO progress YET because I'm figuring out what I must do to accomplish this) but I'm having my professor work with me so it seems like something could actually be done  But he asked me if I knew what busybox was and it never occurred to me what it actually was. It's neat that it is something that can used outside of Android.  

Just a little bit of trivia I guess.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> . I want Nexus S.

Click to collapse



Or you could get a SGS2 ;D

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It looks nice. I'll either flash a fresh install on the sensation OR nandroid back to 2.3 on the NS. Either way, I'm definitely installing ur theme.
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....

Click to collapse



 its not THAT different, just some stuff I wanted changed.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2011)

It's cold. 

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## trell959 (Dec 18, 2011)

Loving every minute of it! 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 18, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Loving every minute of it!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ics launcher? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Send me 400$ and I will.

Click to collapse



You wish. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Loving every minute of it!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dark screenshot is dark 

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2011)

I think I'm gonna try to lay down. It's nuts in Hoboken tonight and i know I'm gonna get a stupid call at 3am about something stupid...... 

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## trell959 (Dec 18, 2011)

Whoa, quote fail, but its dark because of screen filter


----------



## trell959 (Dec 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Ics launcher?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Nope! Chuck Testa!

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 18, 2011)

So how is it?  Why do you still have this crappy software buttons? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Dec 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> So how is it?  Why do you still have this crappy software buttons?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I love it! And I like the software buttons! Been running the build for weeks when someone made a flashable zip for the soft keys. I hated them at first, but they kinda grew on me

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 18, 2011)

trell959 said:


> I love it! And I like the software buttons! Been running the build for weeks when someone made a flashable zip for the soft keys. I hated them at first, but they kinda grew on me
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Boo  I hate the software keys..

What's the difference? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Dec 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Boo  I hate the software keys..
> 
> What's the difference?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



It looks cool! I've been getting the sod lately, need to adjust voltages

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's hard guys, you don't understand!

Click to collapse



What don't we understand? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Not having an Android phone.

Click to collapse



Sucks for you.  At least you have a tablet. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Not anymore it doesn't!

Click to collapse



Why not? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Just bought a Nexus S.

Click to collapse



Does it got the 4.0.3 ota update?  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 18, 2011)

> > Originally Posted by I_am_Error
> > Does it got the 4.0.3 ota update?
> >
> > -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Let it go. THEN check for an update again.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 18, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1395828 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Sorry buddy already rooted. .

Click to collapse



I would still check it out  Try and get ics on that then get back to me. I'll be on tomorrow. Night guys.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 18, 2011)

awesome Milad! pics? 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> ROFLROFL.
> 
> Twitch is our Don. Error is just the...err....spokesperson. LOL.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



<--- *cough* Don *cough*


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> <--- *cough* Don *cough*

Click to collapse



Don't you remember what happened last time you pulled that stunt funny man?  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 18, 2011)

Morning guys! Im off to take pics of a cemetery ( aka graveyard)


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning guys! Im off to take pics of a cemetery ( aka graveyard)

Click to collapse



We know what a cemetery is  Work on your Java boy! Make use of the examples I hath given thee! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> flashed ics and my wifi doesn't work :/.

Click to collapse



#firstworldproblems

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Don't you remember what happened last time you pulled that stunt funny man?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



nope 

Hi all


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nope
> 
> Hi all

Click to collapse



In case you forgot, just don't do it  Respect the respect. That is all that just be said.  So you phone should have arrived today, if it didn't take forever to go through customs and stuff.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> In case you forgot, just don't do it  Respect the respect. That is all that just be said.  So you phone should have arrived today, if it didn't take forever to go through customs and stuff.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



the customs and all that crap are up to my father to deal with


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 18, 2011)

Awesome phone milad 

Now Hus needs pics when he gets his 

Also page 999!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awesome phone milad
> 
> Now Hus needs pics when he gets his
> 
> Also page 999!

Click to collapse



sure will 

it's page 1997


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sure will
> 
> it's page 1997

Click to collapse









Not for me  I has 20 a page


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 18, 2011)

Morning 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 18, 2011)

Heyy mafia goodmorning still at work
@milad, did you get it for a good price finally? 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Almost.
> 
> But, WTF! I flashed another ICS biuld, i9023 OTA update, still wifi doesn't work! What the f##k google!

Click to collapse



Calm yo hormones milad
It's not the end of the world
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 18, 2011)

It worked before.. yeah? xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Only on Gingerbread!

Click to collapse



Hmm,, These are cutom roms yeah xD?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, and on stock gingerbread too, before root. I'm not the only one, take a look here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1397494

Click to collapse



Damn unlucky dude  Hope it's sorted soon


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 18, 2011)

trololololololololool


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 18, 2011)

sup watt xD


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> sup watt xD

Click to collapse



waiting for teh uot kitchen to NOT be filled. you?


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Took out the sim and wifi works. **** you Google. Really **** you.

Click to collapse



hmm. me thinks its a build off of a cdma phone? or is it built from a gsm ics nexus?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Took out the sim and wifi works. **** you Google. Really **** you.

Click to collapse



XD lmao unlucky  WHat happens if you disable data?


watt9493 said:


> waiting for teh uot kitchen to NOT be filled. you?

Click to collapse



xD Waiting to see what bugs people find in the ICS Roms leaked from earlier today


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2011)

My Mom found her phone. On the dining room table.  
Now I haz to restore service......

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> My Mom found her phone. On the dining room table.
> Now I haz to restore service......
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....

Click to collapse



Wow. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> My Mom found her phone. On the dining room table.
> Now I haz to restore service......
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....

Click to collapse





lol  xD atleast she found it 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey guys! 

10#[email protected]$#@


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 18, 2011)

sup Dex 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sup all. What's poppin in the hood?

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> sup Dex
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi max! busy with that java thing.... im ready to kill that assh0l3... just give me a shotgun


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hi max! busy with that java thing.... im ready to kill that assh0l3... just give me a shotgun

Click to collapse



XDXD hahaha, how far you got with it? 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XDXD hahaha, how far you got with it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Solved the problem in the ticket class... problems in the ticketpool and no idea what to write in the lottery class


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Solved the problem in the ticket class... problems in the ticketpool and no idea what to write in the lottery class

Click to collapse




ah okay dude xD seems pretty complicated 






Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> ah okay dude xD seems pretty complicated
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WHILE IT SHOULDNT  Error wrote the same thing in 2 classes


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> WHILE IT SHOULDNT  Error wrote the same thing in 2 classes

Click to collapse



lol xD.also page 2000 

how long you been learning? 


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol xD.also page 2000
> 
> how long you been learning?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



around 2 months.. but this professor is a bastard. he just didnt teach us anything included in that project


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> around 2 months.. but this professor is a bastard. he just didnt teach us anything included in that project

Click to collapse



Awesome dude 

also that's unlucky dude  look at some online tuts or something, get ahead xD 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> My Mom found her phone. On the dining room table.
> Now I haz to restore service......
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....

Click to collapse



Haha, I did something like that the other day. 
I bolted shut a heated water bowl, and then thought I left my wrench inside, so I go and open it back up again... Only to realize the wrench I just opened it with was the one I was looking for
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello, my merry men.

I'm finally, and officially back. 

Last week was spent in sickness, culminating with the marriage of my drummer and musician team leader. 

Now, I'm finally ready to fight the good fight for XDA.

SPAM ON!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hello, my merry men.
> 
> I'm finally, and officially back.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Didn't party to hard when sick I hope? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2011)

Lost my voice, created new scandals, discussed old ones, gossiping, watched MI4 yesterday and it was good.


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 19, 2011)

Lolololotololotrolololo
Find teh t

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## RinZo (Dec 19, 2011)

20,000


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 19, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1399515

The hell just happened
-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## RinZo (Dec 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1399515
> 
> The hell just happened
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



wowowowow


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> wowowowow

Click to collapse



My eyes. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah. Can't be unseen. Lolx!


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yeah. Can't be unseen. Lolx!

Click to collapse



Mod? I pmed conan

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Mod? I pmed conan
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Left it lying for the lulz. Good move, though. Completely slipped my mind. I thought they'd see it by now.


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Left it lying for the lulz. Good move, though. Completely slipped my mind. I thought they'd see it by now.

Click to collapse



I reported too

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 19, 2011)

Night dead Mafia thread :/

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sup guys a little bit of news, Kim jong II, died. (The leader of North Korea) and his son, Kim Jong un, will be assuming power.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2011)

He died at the age of 69. That'll teach you, kinky numbers!


----------



## trell959 (Dec 19, 2011)

^ that made me lol 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> He died at the age of 69. That'll teach you, kinky numbers!

Click to collapse



I was born on the 69% of the moons cycle. 
*uslessfactyoudidntneedtoknow*


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I was born on the 69% of the moons cycle.
> *uslessfactyoudidntneedtoknow*

Click to collapse



Censored by myself.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Then your "father" had too many d1cks in his mouth before going down on your mom.

Click to collapse



**** you man. 
Oh and wrong thread... you missed the dis thread by a few clicks


----------



## trell959 (Dec 19, 2011)

Rage! ^ just kidding what's up DD

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> **** you man.
> Oh and wrong thread... you missed the dis thread by a few clicks

Click to collapse



Always expect bleedovers. Will remove if found insensitive/not funny.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 19, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Rage! ^ just kidding what's up DD
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Just celebrated sinterclause day  haha. my dad got me a bottle of vodka. He knows me to well

---------- Post added at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 AM ----------




sakai4eva said:


> Always expect bleedovers. Will remove if found insensitive/not funny.

Click to collapse



Found not funny... but no point in removing as i have seen it already


----------



## trell959 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sounds like your having a good time. I've got finals tomorrow.



Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 19, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Sounds like your having a good time. I've got finals tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You shouldn't be staying up so late then dude.


----------



## trell959 (Dec 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You shouldn't be staying up so late then dude.

Click to collapse



Ehh, you right. Night

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 19, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Ehh, you right. Night
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



gdnight man


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 19, 2011)

1st post after xda went up


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 19, 2011)

Ugggg. To many white Russians lasts night. So dehydrated

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 19, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> 1st post after xda went up

Click to collapse



Hey 


deliriousDroid said:


> Ugggg. To many white Russians lasts night. So dehydrated
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



You're dehydrated because they were Russian?


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ugggg. To many white Russians lasts night. So dehydrated
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



lol!b how are you dd?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey. I'm kinda happy now, Kim Jong Il died. Hopefully *censored* is next.

Click to collapse



Who's 'at ? 
edit: Just saw this in the recents on Sikipedia



> Who the hell was Kim jong il?
> 
> Well, if you'd watch the News instead of Jeremy ****ing Kyle every morning then maybe you'd know.

Click to collapse



This wasn't you was it Milad ?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> You're dehydrated because they were Russian?

Click to collapse



Heh nah, dehydrated because of the obscene amount of alcohol in each one. 
@dex. Not really to bad, just feel the need to drink a gallon of water. Haha. Maybe I shouldn't have had one more when I woke up.lol 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guess, but PM me your guesses. I don't wanna get hanged.

Click to collapse



XDXD lmao, I'll save you the risk and use Wikipedia dude 


deliriousDroid said:


> Heh nah, dehydrated because of the obscene amount of alcohol in each one.
> @dex. Not really to bad, just feel the need to drink a gallon of water. Haha. Maybe I shouldn't have had one more when I woke up.lol
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Oh right, the drink...  

I don't think you understood what i was saying before  xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Apart from this crappy wifi bug, ICS is like heaven. It's just amazing. Screw WP7! F##K iOS! Android all the way!

Click to collapse



You have seen the light XD

Damn bug though 

Did you see what happens if you disable data? Does wifi work?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XDXD lmao, I'll save you the risk and use Wikipedia dude
> 
> 
> Oh right, the drink...
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, I guess not eh... Ima kinda out of it

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, I guess not eh... Ima kinda out of it
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Anyone want a transformer? 

http://www.xda-developers.com/announcements/contest-win-xdas-favorite-phone-and-tablet-of-2011/


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Anyone want a transformer?
> 
> http://www.xda-developers.com/announcements/contest-win-xdas-favorite-phone-and-tablet-of-2011/

Click to collapse



Hmm, worth a shot in guess. Gotta shave first tho. I'm looking kinda scruffy. XD

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 19, 2011)

Epic candied apple is epic

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hmm, worth a shot in guess. Gotta shave first tho. I'm looking kinda scruffy. XD
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



xD Fair enough, Might enter, Worth a shot I mean,but'll be filmed on my phone xD


deliriousDroid said:


> Epic candied apple is epic
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Nice dude


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Fair enough, Might enter, Worth a shot I mean,but'll be filmed on my phone xD
> 
> 
> Nice dude

Click to collapse



I gots a HD camcorder
You can borrow it when im done

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I gots a HD camcorder
> You can borrow it when im done
> 
> Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'

Click to collapse



Nights mafia.

@DD sorry about this afternoon, more than a little bleedover when I did the other thread. 

Everyone else: Go, get a story done for yourself in the disservice thread!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nights mafia.
> 
> @DD sorry about this afternoon, more than a little bleedover when I did the other thread.
> 
> Everyone else: Go, get a story done for yourself in the disservice thread!

Click to collapse



Hey, no problem sky.  

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 19, 2011)

Mom's phone service restored. She pestered me all day Sunday to  restore service....THEN just now she spent TWENTY FREAKING MINUTES TELLING ME HOW SHE DOESN'T NEED A CELL PHONE. (Sorry for yelling, I'm just REALLY mad) WTF? Ungrateful parents are ungrateful.    

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 19, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I gots a HD camcorder
> You can borrow it when im done
> 
> Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'

Click to collapse



(Got distracted (+ a hair cut ))

XDXD Cheers dude  Might need 

---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 PM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> Yay, solution for wifi problem is found! We just now need a kernel dev to make it permanent...

Click to collapse



Congrats Milad   

How long d'ya think? 

---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Mom's phone service restored. She pestered me all day Sunday to  restore service....THEN just now she spent TWENTY FREAKING MINUTES TELLING ME HOW SHE DOESN'T NEED A CELL PHONE. (Sorry for yelling, I'm just REALLY mad) WTF? Ungrateful parents are ungrateful.
> 
> Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.

Click to collapse





Damn, Unlucky BD, xDlol, You told her off ?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello:
Max
Milad
Lurker M_T_M 
Other Lurks
Offline
Online
Missed

OMG the season finale of Dexter was crazy!!!!!!! 


Also i am officially a seller on amazon as of Saturday and that very same day people bought a book. Then on sunday other people bought 2 more of my books 


SCREW YOU School Buying Book System!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> We contacted a kernel dev and he is working on it and I opened this thread to inform other devs:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1400363
> 
> Boy, it feels good to have 20 devs working on your phone!

Click to collapse



Sweet dude  xD


M_T_M said:


> You are contributing to development now!!??
> 
> The end is "really" near now!!111eleven!!

Click to collapse



Lol 


davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> Max
> Milad
> Lurker M_T_M
> ...

Click to collapse



Dextrers Labratory?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet dude  xD
> 
> Lol
> 
> Dextrers Labratory?

Click to collapse



No!!!!! 

LOL

Dexter the show about the serial killer


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey david. How's you goggie?!

Click to collapse



Good except this morning i unlocked the doggie door and he ignored it and then went to pee on my XMAS tree   and on my dads bottle of wine present


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Good except this morning i unlocked the doggie door and he ignored it and then went to pee on my XMAS tree   and on my dads bottle of wine present

Click to collapse



Lmao!! XDXD 

Epic dog


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao!! XDXD
> 
> Epic dog

Click to collapse



I am glad u find that funny


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's kinda funny. But, maybe you should kill it with fire. JK.

Click to collapse



Ya i know it is funny, just annoying


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> No!!!!!
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dexter the show about the serial killer

Click to collapse



(Missed this oops xD)

Oh  Sweet haha I prefer Dexters Labratory 

Real tree then?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> (Missed this oops xD)
> 
> Oh  Sweet haha I prefer Dexters Labratory
> 
> Real tree then?

Click to collapse



no its a fake tree


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> no its a fake tree

Click to collapse



lmao xD  

Hows the cats and him now?


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hola

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 19, 2011)

I kill it. Evert time! 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 19, 2011)

XDXD Sup watt


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello watt and max


I hate amazons commission for the items im selling


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello watt and max
> 
> 
> I hate amazons commission for the items im selling

Click to collapse



how big they ? also sup


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> how big they ? also sup

Click to collapse



Well i sold a book for 7 dollars and amazon took 3 bucks and something cents 

I sold another book for like 3 bucks and amazon took a dollar and like 10 cents 

I sold one more book for around 5 bucks and they took 2 bucks and something


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well i sold a book for 7 dollars and amazon took 3 bucks and something cents
> 
> I sold another book for like 3 bucks and amazon took a dollar and like 10 cents
> 
> I sold one more book for around 5 bucks and they took 2 bucks and something

Click to collapse



Damn unlucky xD Better than not selling though eh?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn unlucky xD Better than not selling though eh?

Click to collapse



ya so far tho after subtracting shipping and commissions and fees for all three books i made about 9 bucks total  

THATS IT!!!!!

But i guess its better then donating them for free or holding on to them


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya so far tho after subtracting shipping and commissions and fees for all three books i made about 9 bucks total
> 
> THATS IT!!!!!
> 
> But i guess its better then donating them for free or holding on to them

Click to collapse



XD lol gutted dude  but i gueess  XD


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 19, 2011)

I found a fresh pack of Marlboro lights on my walk home. Sick

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I found a fresh pack of Marlboro lights on my walk home. Sick
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Sick as in cool?

or 

Sick as in gross?


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Sick as in cool?
> 
> or
> 
> Sick as in gross?

Click to collapse



I think it's pretty nice

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I think it's pretty nice
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



U smoke?


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 19, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> U smoke?

Click to collapse



Cigs occasionally

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Cigs occasionally
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Well win for u


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 19, 2011)

Meh. Archer I'm mad at you! You cursed the T-Mobile Samsung galaxy s 2 forums and now it's FILLED with idiots that use the word "troll" or "flame" in every post they make  I just wish it could go back to the small select group of intelligent people. It makes me sad that it'll never be the same  Sooooo friggin infuriating.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 20, 2011)

Also:







-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 20, 2011)

View attachment 822782

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> (Got distracted (+ a hair cut ))
> 
> XDXD Cheers dude  Might need
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. She's my Mom. I just said ok.

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Heyy error, thought you might like this wallpaper

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## trell959 (Dec 20, 2011)

What up people

Sent from my Samsung Captivate using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heyy error, thought you might like this wallpaper
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Love it 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 20, 2011)

Expensive as hell, but awesome 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dlUi3DnrzA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 20, 2011)

pretty sick 


deliriousDroid said:


> Expensive as hell, but awesome
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dlUi3DnrzA

Click to collapse







1post from me and it dies  night guys 

Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 20, 2011)

Morning guys! I was 5 minutes late for work because my phone shut down itself. No biggie, especially since nobody in the office is punctual.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 20, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Hey platano....how you like the new thread's title?
> also.....us troll rule this joint
> 
> The voices in my head told me to....

Click to collapse



I thought it was, err, interesting  I've been feeling sickly as of lately.  And I am not a troll...I don't do it THAT often lol

I wish I was a mod so I could clean up my t989 forum because it's full of childish people.  How have you been guys? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I thought it was, err, interesting  I've been feeling sickly as of lately.  And I am not a troll...I don't do it THAT often lol
> 
> I wish I was a mod so I could clean up my t989 forum because it's full of childish people.  How have you been guys?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Long time no chat, buddy. 

I've been sick last week too.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Long time no chat, buddy.
> 
> I've been sick last week too.

Click to collapse



Feeling better though? 

I am also working on trying to port 4.0.3 to my version of the sgs2  Fun fun fun.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Feeling better though?
> 
> I am also working on trying to port 4.0.3 to my version of the sgs2  Fun fun fun.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Still coughing, but otherwise I'm good.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 20, 2011)

Somebody gave me athletes foot!   

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Still coughing, but otherwise I'm good.

Click to collapse



I'm hacking up half a lung while we speak lol It hurts xD

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 20, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> PM me some links and I'll see what I can do tomorrow...deal?
> 
> Also...nighty night...shower and bed time...have a killer head ache
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Deal, get better soon  

@DD how does someone give you athletes foot? Playing footsies with the wrong crowd? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Deal, get better soon
> 
> @DD how does someone give you athletes foot? Playing footsies with the wrong crowd?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Hah, I really have no clue. But I can't be my fault, cuz I change my socks 3 or 4 times a day. And I'm not a athlete. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hah, I really have no clue. But I can't be my fault, cuz I change my socks 3 or 4 times a day. And I'm not a athlete.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Is athletes foot even contagious? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Somebody gave me athletes foot!
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Give it back?

@ twitch, coughing sucks.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Is athletes foot even contagious?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Yeah, I think so. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, I think so.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Then... cut it off?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What is athletic foot?

Click to collapse



The foot of an athlete.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Blah blah.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------
> 
> I want my wifi back!

Click to collapse



Take out your Sim then lol

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What is athletic foot?

Click to collapse



A fungus.
Goodnight guys

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 20, 2011)

You don't know what a fungus is? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No. So what?

Click to collapse



Google it buddy 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No. So what?

Click to collapse



=.=

Don't be lazy. Searching is just a few clicks away


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> OK, stop it, I got it.
> 
> I want my wifi!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He hates you 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Nice try, he is probably just sleeping. I told him I'll beta test and said k.

Click to collapse



Lol I can't wait to develop my stuff 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 20, 2011)

Morning Mafia 



I_am_Error said:


> Lol I can't wait to develop my stuff
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I developed mine( films) yesterday 
Now i might develop another one tomorrow 
About the Java development ...  i haz big problems 


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning Mafia
> 
> 
> I developed mine( films) yesterday
> ...

Click to collapse



What problems? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What problems?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Hey error! My probs 
1. Haven't got a clue what to write on the lottery class
2. Weird compiler errors
3. Problems on ticketpool( it must have been the way i made the arraylist), in the boolean and the getTicket method . 
But I've made progress : successfully built the lotterymachine and rewrote the Ticket in a better way  

One q: math.random vs random.nextint . Which is better?

Sorry to bother you with all that crap 



Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey error! My probs
> 1. Haven't got a clue what to write on the lottery class
> 2. Weird compiler errors
> 3. Problems on ticketpool( it must have been the way i made the arraylist), in the boolean and the getTicket method .
> ...

Click to collapse



1. No idea
2. No idea
3. Still no idea

Good luck.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey error! My probs
> 1. Haven't got a clue what to write on the lottery class
> 2. Weird compiler errors
> 3. Problems on ticketpool( it must have been the way i made the arraylist), in the boolean and the getTicket method .
> ...

Click to collapse



1.) The lottery class can call the methods you have in the other classes and make them run.

2.) What weird compiler errors? 

3.) Boolean methods should only return true or false.  And the getTicket() should only be this:

public int getTicket()
{ 
			return ticket;
}

Not too hard. 

What problem are you having? I think you're making it more difficult than it is.  I do that with everything I don't understand so maybe that's what you're doing too.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 20, 2011)

'Morning


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Morning

Click to collapse



Maxey!!!!! Hey!  My prof said we were buying the galaxy nexus lol xD

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> 1.) The lottery class can call the methods you have in the other classes and make them run.
> 
> 2.) What weird compiler errors?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks error 
1. What about the isClosed?  How can i know if the pool is closed or not?  any way i can control that?
2. The compiler gives me warnings saying that the ticketpool uses unsafe or untested methods.... whatever the f.. that might mean.( this started when i created the arraylist.)
3. I know about that ... but i want to see if the tickedID equals the id.  It gives me error saying that i cannot refer to the ID because its not a static value.  ( the ID is from the Ticket class... )

And about the getTicket... he wants it to return the ticket from the arraylist... and not as an int,  but as a ticket ( meaning name, and the numbers plus its ID)

I have changed the code a bit on the Ticket class... will upload the new one asap i get to a PC 


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Morning

Click to collapse



Good morning, buddy


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 20, 2011)

Morning Max!
@error : can we swap professors? 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Good morning, buddy

Click to collapse



Sup Sakai How are ya ?

---------- Post added at 10:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 AM ----------




dexter93 said:


> Morning Max!
> @error : can we swap professors?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Morning  Still having trouble with it? Unlucky dude xD


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Thanks error
> 1. What about the isClosed?  How can i know if the pool is closed or not?  any way i can control that?
> 2. The compiler gives me warnings saying that the ticketpool uses unsafe or untested methods.... whatever the f.. that might mean.( this started when i created the arraylist.)
> 3. I know about that ... but i want to see if the tickedID equals the id.  It gives me error saying that i cannot refer to the ID because its not a static value.  ( the ID is from the Ticket class... )
> ...

Click to collapse



1.) Set up a for loop. You'll want it to be something like this:

for( int i = 0; i <= whateverlimithere; i++)

2.) So you'll want something different from the array if you want a user inputted lottery, not a hardcoded one.  The for loop will still be needed but you'll have to go a different way about it. You'd need the "import java.util.Input;" class and make it so that they can input into the array.  But, those errors are a little odd.

3.) So change the value of the thing to static? 

What the hell is the point of the id? I get the ticket thing but the id? I don't know, seems pointless. Imo.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning Max!
> @error : can we swap professors?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



No! My prof is teh bau5. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No! My prof is teh bau5.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



He sounds it dude 

hi


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> He sounds it dude
> 
> hi

Click to collapse



How goes it Maxey? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> How goes it Maxey?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Tired and downloadin the source for a kernel someone made, I wanna try OC some more 

For you dude ?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Tired and downloadin the source for a kernel someone made, I wanna try OC some more
> 
> For you dude ?

Click to collapse



For me? I'm good, about to head to sleep  Goodnight guys! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> For me? I'm good, about to head to sleep  Goodnight guys!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Meant hows it going for you xD 

Ahhh okay dude  'Night, wait is it like 5am there>  Sleep well then


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 20, 2011)

Goodnight error.  and thanks 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 20, 2011)

Max, is rooting the Desire Z mighty complicated? And which ROM has best stability and battery life?

Basically, I have a friend for whose Desire Z is a bit beat up and I want to refresh it for him as a poor man's Christmas gift.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Max, is rooting the Desire Z mighty complicated? And which ROM has best stability and battery life?
> 
> Basically, I have a friend for whose Desire Z is a bit beat up and I want to refresh it for him as a poor man's Christmas gift.

Click to collapse



I wouldn't say complicated, but nowhere as easy as some others, as long as the instructions are followed should be pretty easy 
As for ROMs, Not too sure, But you've got quite a few, Sense 2.1, 3.0 3.5 , ICS, CM7, MIUI etc, However for stability CM7 or a Sense 2.1 rom is probably the best bet, 3.0 one is porbably pretty good too 

---------- Post added at 11:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 AM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> Rooting the DZ is easy as a pie. Not sure about the ROM though.
> 
> Still no wifi !

Click to collapse



Unlucky dude  xD

hows the phone compared with your ddesire then?


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 20, 2011)

All your base are belong to meh

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 20, 2011)

Right-o. Now, to plot my next moves...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> All your base are belong to meh
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



lolwut? xD


sakai4eva said:


> Right-o. Now, to plot my next moves...

Click to collapse



Good luck


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Max, is rooting the Desire Z mighty complicated? And which ROM has best stability and battery life?
> 
> Basically, I have a friend for whose Desire Z is a bit beat up and I want to refresh it for him as a poor man's Christmas gift.

Click to collapse



It's can be done easily using the rage/visionary method using terminal emulator. And cm7 is hella stable

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 20, 2011)

good 


m1l4droid said:


> much better.

Click to collapse



also lol, kernel Dec has sense of humour 


(screen not working but in terminal typing rawr enables that loop back thing (basically just makes quandrant a bit higher, so it says, it's OVER 9000!11!! 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2011)

wassapi?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 20, 2011)

Wussabi? 

Sup dude xD


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wussabi?
> 
> Sup dude xD

Click to collapse



All your ics are belong to me

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> All your ics are belong to me
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



All you cupcakes belong to me then


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> All you cupcakes belong to me then

Click to collapse



All your cakes your cakes.


Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 20, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> All your cakes your cakes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



You want one?


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> You want one?

Click to collapse



Too bad they're a lie

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Too bad they're a lie
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



 Who told you?!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wussabi?
> 
> Sup dude xD

Click to collapse



nothing much, just chilling


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nothing much, just chilling

Click to collapse



Fair enough you C# fanboi


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 20, 2011)

Goodmorning mafiosos 
Gunna attempt to drive the truck with no brakes to the shop today
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning mafiosos
> Gunna attempt to drive the truck with no brakes to the shop today
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



U dead bro?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> U dead bro?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



It's only 5 mins away. And a good driver doesn't need brakes, just shift down

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's only 5 mins away. And a good driver doesn't need brakes, just shift down
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Manual? Ebrake? I've had to do both when brakes went out. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Manual? Ebrake? I've had to do both when brakes went out.

Click to collapse



Brakes are for *******. Real men stop using using the bumper of the car in front of them.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 20, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Brakes are for *******. Real men stop using using the bumper of the car in front of them.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Or using pedestrians 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Manual? Ebrake? I've had to do both when brakes went out.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



No,  automatic unfortunately. But still can shift down and ebrake if needed

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Or using pedestrians
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Poles are fun too.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Dec 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I hate slow drivers.

Click to collapse



You'd love me then!

Sent from my Samsung Captivate using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 20, 2011)

Still alive 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 20, 2011)

Does anyone know a good swype alternative,  but lighter than swype? 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Does anyone know a good swype alternative,  but lighter than swype?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



SlideIt? Not sure if lighter than Swype though

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Does anyone know a good swype alternative,  but lighter than swype?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Yes a full size bluetooth keyboard. 


Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh HAI:
Milad
Jase
David
Offline Lurks
Online Lurks 
People i missed 


I am so happy that all my presents i am giving to family and friends are going to be here today and friday, just in time for christmas 


Plus a few treats for me


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 20, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Still alive
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Good. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ics. Almost perfect, its a nice daily. No camera though

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## huggs (Dec 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Does anyone know a good swype alternative, but lighter than swype?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Have you tried Ultra Keyboard? Has Swype functionality, and it's super customizable, idk about light though, I'm at work and not allowed to bring my phone so can't check the apk size, but it never lags or causes lag or FC's for me.


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 20, 2011)

huggs said:


> Have you tried Ultra Keyboard? Has Swype functionality, and it's super customizable, idk about light though, I'm at work and not allowed to bring my phone so can't check the apk size, but it never lags or causes lag or FC's for me.

Click to collapse



What's up huggs

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 20, 2011)

huggs said:


> Have you tried Ultra Keyboard? Has Swype functionality, and it's super customizable, idk about light though, I'm at work and not allowed to bring my phone so can't check the apk size, but it never lags or causes lag or FC's for me.

Click to collapse



It's 	3357kb. It used to be my daily keyboard, but it used up lotsa memory 40m I think. So I bought SwiftKey for 10cents 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone here know how to properly dos?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 20, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Anyone here know how to properly dos?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



DDoS? was reading about it on 4chan earlier, if so want me to find the image?


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> DDoS? was reading about it on 4chan earlier, if so want me to find the image?

Click to collapse



I have that program. But there's gotta be a different way, one that I don't have to download 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 20, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Mathkid95 says wifi is fixed! Can't wait for new kernel!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S

Click to collapse



Congrats 


watt9493 said:


> I have that program. But there's gotta be a different way, one that I don't have to download
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



using cmd?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 20, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/User_talk:MacaronyMax

!!11!!!!!11

We get our own Wiki page xD


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/User_talk:MacaronyMax
> 
> !!11!!!!!11
> 
> We get our own Wiki page xD

Click to collapse



Sooooo modest haha

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Sooooo modest haha
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



xDXD Y'know im joking


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xDXD Y'know im joking

Click to collapse



Of course I do.  How you doing?  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Of course I do.  How you doing?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



kinda tried, tyna make a site  Yous?

Also seeing how long it takes Archer to realise I edited his wiki


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> kinda tried, tyna make a site  Yous?
> 
> Also seeing how long it takes Archer to realise I edited his wiki

Click to collapse



Talking to the prof, he's buying 3 Nexus devices. And one is for me hehe

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Talking to the prof, he's buying 3 Nexus devices. And one is for me hehe
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Really?!  which Nexus? Also he is legend


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Really?!  which Nexus? Also he is legend

Click to collapse



The Galaxy  And the nexus S. He's buying two galaxy nexi lol  I know right? My motivation for going to school.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The Galaxy  And the nexus S. He's buying two galaxy nexi lol  I know right? My motivation for going to school.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



wowlol he's epic, Is it like yours to keep? or like work on?  Either way 

Also i updated my wiki 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/User:MacaronyMax


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> wowlol he's epic, Is it like yours to keep? or like work on?  Either way
> 
> Also i updated my wiki
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/User:MacaronyMax

Click to collapse



I loled  Yeah, it's mine to keep, I'll take some pics when I get it  I'm not sure when that'll be yet.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I loled  Yeah, it's mine to keep, I'll take some pics when I get it  I'm not sure when that'll be yet.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



holy sh** xD But thats like, alot of money !  Swwet dude , Much better than Dex's XDXD 

Also what ya think of this, only 2 pages have anything on, but would be a template for something  Just curious xD http://maax.us/site/


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> holy sh** xD But thats like, alot of money !  Swwet dude , Much better than Dex's XDXD
> 
> Also what ya think of this, only 2 pages have anything on, but would be a template for something  Just curious xD http://maax.us/site/

Click to collapse



Indeed, and I don't have to pay a single penny.  

I like it, very easy to navigate in mobile  me gusta. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 21, 2011)

I get extended battery for my phone 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I get extended battery for my phone
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



extended as makes fat orr..? xD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

True Canadian Hero's. Merry Christmas Mafiosos 

---------- Post added at 07:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------

Holy f#ckin sh!t!


"Because of the delay in payment, I had to wait until I arrived back in the US to mail the phone! I've been extremely extremely busy. But it was fedexed yesterday on faster shipping than you paid for and they said it was arriving before Christmas"

Ebay message from someone who was auctioning a G1. I lost the auction... Does i get a free G1?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

XXDXD Epic bacon tree 

---------- Post added at 12:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 AM ----------




deliriousDroid said:


> True Canadian Hero's. Merry Christmas Mafiosos
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XD wow lol thatd be epic xD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XXDXD Epic bacon tree
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems to be a whole epicness goin down tonight  or maybe im drunk...
Error, what sort of weird relationship do you got goin on with teh professor? Y he buy you a phone?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Seems to be a whole epicness goin down tonight  or maybe im drunk...
> Error, what sort of weird relationship do you got goin on with teh professor? Y he buy you a phone?

Click to collapse




XD Or both 

also xD.yeah tell us dude xD 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Or both
> 
> also xD.yeah tell us dude xD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning guys. Is there any photoshop wizard here?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning guys. Is there any photoshop wizard here?

Click to collapse



I consider myself a child prodigy in teh Photoshop world
What you need done?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Morning guys. Is there any photoshop wizard here?

Click to collapse




morning 

I could do something if you want xD 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I consider myself a child prodigy in teh Photoshop world
> What you need done?

Click to collapse



A simple, semi-lulzy image, with this text on the edge, facing outward. Image should be the size of a photo/postcard.


Hey! Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. Emphasis on the Merry and Happy, guys. As a personal gift to you in the spirit of Christmas, I will now tell you a joke! It goes-

The text should go right round once, and the "-" should end up right where the "Hey!" begins.

Do that for me?

---------- Post added at 09:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> morning
> 
> I could do something if you want xD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same request! The one that does it best gets shared credit as I troll everyone I know IRL.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

xD okay dude ill start in a bit hopefully :b 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 21, 2011)

hey guys!
i just finished the project and its like 3 am 
imma get a shower and head straight to bed


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ello Mafiosos?

Guess what?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Ello Mafiosos?
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Your balls dropped?


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 21, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Ello Mafiosos?
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



What? WHAt? WHa-?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> A simple, semi-lulzy image, with this text on the edge, facing outward. Image should be the size of a photo/postcard.
> 
> 
> Hey! Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. Emphasis on the Merry and Happy, guys. As a personal gift to you in the spirit of Christmas, I will now tell you a joke! It goes-
> ...

Click to collapse



Blah, i just spent like 20 mins on one and then a drunken mistake wiped it out of existence. Ima gunnna go eat copious amounts of food now.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Your balls dropped?

Click to collapse



Yes but that's not what I'm talking about.



sakai4eva said:


> What? WHAt? WHa-?

Click to collapse



Since your so eager I think ill wait. 
---------
Jk. I'm a writer.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Yes but that's not what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then write a bout my beautiful sandwich. 
I deserves a ballade of its own Yess... I know I upload a lot of greasy sandwich pics, but I don't really care. It's my secret weapon
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Then write a bout my beautiful sandwich.
> I deserves a ballade of its own Yess... I know I upload a lot of greasy sandwich pics, but I don't really care. It's my secret weapon
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



im jelly 

'night


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Then write a bout my beautiful sandwich.
> I deserves a ballade of its own Yess... I know I upload a lot of greasy sandwich pics, but I don't really care. It's my secret weapon
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



OMG. For ten times.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> im jelly
> 
> 'night

Click to collapse



Goodnight dex. ****ing auto correct change dex to dextirious twice. I gotta fix that

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> OMG. For ten times.

Click to collapse



Eh, ten times? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Eh, ten times?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Too lazy to post 10chars.


How's my Christmas card going?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Too lazy to post 10chars.
> 
> 
> How's my Christmas card going?

Click to collapse



Funny how 10chars is less to type


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Funny how 10chars is less to type

Click to collapse



I wonder how does sarcasm work in Canada...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I wonder how does sarcasm work in Canada...

Click to collapse



Its basically the same as everywhere else... except on drunk people.
Oh, and i already told you about your christmas card, to be finished later


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 21, 2011)

Max, are you still around? I wanna ask if you'll make my next wallpaper(s) for me. Pm me for gtalk.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Its basically the same as everywhere else... except on drunk people.
> Oh, and i already told you about your christmas card, to be finished later

Click to collapse



But can you-

okay.jpg


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> But can you-
> 
> okay.jpg

Click to collapse








-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 21, 2011)

Morning Mafia!  

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 21, 2011)

Y u no reply? 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Y u no reply?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Busy trying to learn how to use GIMP.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm trying to learn so much over break...

What I want to learn:

Assembly
A little bit of kernel development
ROM porting
C
Aces up
And I think that's it. Probably more, I just don't remember lol


-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm trying to learn so much over break...
> 
> What I want to learn:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for it

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Go for it
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I already have been. Why do you think I haven't been on as much? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I already have been. Why do you think I haven't been on as much?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Fapping? 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Fapping?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



That's the best reason to have 30+ tabs open at the same time.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Fapping?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Only on my free time xD jk Nah, but I do always have a large amount of tabs open.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

Good luck dude xD 'tis alot, also Waanaa try port sense 3.0? 

Then give me a kernel which can OC to 2Ghz?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> F##K YEAH! Wi-Fi is fixed! Some Iranian dude made a fix for, you run a script on boot and you are done!
> 
> But Today my phone fell in my car and got some scratches on the back. .

Click to collapse



nice dude  also xD SO soon?


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> F##K YEAH! Wi-Fi is fixed! Some Iranian dude made a fix for, you run a script on boot and you are done!
> 
> But Today my phone fell in my car and got some scratches on the back. .

Click to collapse



Get a case!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello my mafia brethren. How are you today? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah. It sucks. . Not too visible though, but you can see it in light. .
> 
> I think I should get a case. .
> 
> Anyway, I was looking at it's screen in direct sunlight, and it's just wonderful! It's not SAMOLED but who cares it's gorgeous!

Click to collapse



Amoled is butt in sunlight!  what's up dd

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 21, 2011)

Wish me luck on my math anchor guys

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Amoled is butt in sunlight!  what's up dd
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Just tried mine in direct sun, The colours stay great, so not bad 

However the shiny screen now means im partially blinded  And the scratches show up  XD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Amoled is butt in sunlight!  what's up dd
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Might be going to get my tickets to Peru today 
How bout yourself? 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Wish me luck on my math anchor guys
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Good luck  Also Anchor? Like a test? Good luck


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good luck dude xD 'tis alot, also Waanaa try port sense 3.0?
> 
> Then give me a kernel which can OC to 2Ghz?

Click to collapse



Ew, no thank you  I can attempt the kernel though some other time.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good luck  Also Anchor? Like a test? Good luck

Click to collapse



Yep. Need to pass to pass the year

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yep. Need to pass to pass the year
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Goodnight luck dude

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 21, 2011)

I think I passed

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2011)

greetings familia


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> greetings familia

Click to collapse



Salutations husam  
@watt, good for you. Was it difficult? 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Salutations husam
> @watt, good for you. Was it difficult?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



how's it going mate?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> how's it going mate?

Click to collapse



My eyes aren't seeing clearly today  and I'm tired. 
How bout yourself? I 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> My eyes aren't seeing clearly today  and I'm tired.
> How bout yourself? I
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



nothing special, just gonna sit, and maybe sleep sometime soon, it's 6:30 PM


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nothing special, just gonna sit, and maybe sleep sometime soon, it's 6:30 PM

Click to collapse



I bought system tuner pro a long time ago. Uninstalled it cuz it needed lotsa work. Just reinstalled it now, and it's amazing!! 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh, and that sounds like fun just sitting

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I bought system tuner pro a long time ago. Uninstalled it cuz it needed lotsa work. Just reinstalled it now, and it's amazing!!
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



nice, you're telling me because?    

---------- Post added at 06:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------

meh, I watch big bang theory when I'm bored like that


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nice, you're telling me because?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------
> 
> meh, I watch big bang theory when I'm bored like that

Click to collapse



That show is epic xD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nice, you're telling me because?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------
> 
> meh, I watch big bang theory when I'm bored like that

Click to collapse



Incase you ever see the light and come to teh android side
You will know to look for it.lol. And yeah, that show is funny as hell
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> That show is epic xD

Click to collapse



esp when sheldon reminds you of your brother


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> That show is epic xD

Click to collapse



Heyy max. Did you photoshop anything for sakai? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heyy max. Did you photoshop anything for sakai?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



hey   I forgot and slept instead 


husam666 said:


> esp when sheldon reminds you of your brother

Click to collapse



XDXD hahaha


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hey   I forgot and slept instead
> 
> 
> XDXD hahaha

Click to collapse



Lol, well I guess he will have to do his own dirty work this time.  

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, well I guess he will have to do his own dirty work this time.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



XD Yeah 

My phone fell out ma pocket earlier whilst 180ing earler D: *crys* Luckily the screen didnt crack or smash but the black plastic is scufed D:


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Yeah
> 
> My phone fell out ma pocket earlier whilst 180ing earler D: *crys* Luckily the screen didnt crack or smash but the black plastic is scufed D:

Click to collapse



Y u no cover that cheap plastic with a case? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Y u no cover that cheap plastic with a case?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Mild to high end plastic, durr  


Also xD that wouldve been a goodidea, let me look for one 

---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------

Found a casemate  Atleast now i cant feel or see the scuffs


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

Finally!!


---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Mild to high end plastic, durr
> 
> 
> Also xD that wouldve been a goodidea, let me look for one
> ...

Click to collapse



Mhmm, sure  I have held one... didnt feel like high end plastic. Maybe thats cuz im used to my dz tho


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Finally!!
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I also have a DZ , and tahts unfair because DZ plastic is like rubbery and soft which is nice and SGS2 just plastic  xD

---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 PM ----------

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HTC-Desir...41208?pt=UK_Mobile_Phones&hash=item19cbedcad8

I have no money but i want, to buy? Not to buy? xD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I also have a DZ , and tahts unfair because DZ plastic is like rubbery and soft which is nice and SGS2 just plastic  xD
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah, not worth it 
Also lmao at mtm's latest post. Its stickied


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I also have a DZ , and tahts unfair because DZ plastic is like rubbery and soft which is nice and SGS2 just plastic  xD
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You make me wallpaper?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey guise 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nah, not worth it
> Also lmao at mtm's latest post. Its stickied

Click to collapse



I trolled the thread 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nah, not worth it
> Also lmao at mtm's latest post. Its stickied

Click to collapse



But i have a working DZ screen right next to me 


watt9493 said:


> You make me wallpaper?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



'Splain and sure 


I_am_Error said:


> Hey guise
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Sup dude


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 21, 2011)

What happened to your DZ? Broken body and good screen? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

@max. Ah, yeah total worth it then
@error, hey man. Portal two was on sale yesterday but I forgot to buy it
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> @max. Ah, yeah total worth it then
> @error, hey man. Portal two was on sale yesterday but I forgot to buy it
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



I'm throughly disappointed DD. Cut off your earlobe to make up for your transgressions.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 21, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Hey...wadayadoin'?

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fivTIT-i7YM&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What happened to your DZ? Broken body and good screen?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Basically yes XD



deliriousDroid said:


> @max. Ah, yeah total worth it then
> @error, hey man. Portal two was on sale yesterday but I forgot to buy it
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Already ended 



Also, Y'know like quite a few months ago my laptop got taken? I has it back finally XD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm throughly disappointed DD. Cut off your earlobe to make up for your transgressions.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Don error, please noo 
How bout I just get a giant orange portal tattooed on my chest and a blue on on my back. That should be good enough
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Basically yes XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, that took a while. Why was it taken? Watching pr0n whilst in class again? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Don error, please noo
> How bout I just get a giant orange portal tattooed on my chest and a blue on on my back. That should be good enough
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



No! You just tattoo companion cube onto your right upper arm  With the mafia's name under it. 

Finally got it back Maxey? Get rid of those no no objects of interest? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wow, that took a while. Why was it taken? Watching pr0n whilst in class again?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



lmao no, by the police remember xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No! You just tattoo companion cube onto your right upper arm  With the mafia's name under it.
> 
> Finally got it back Maxey? Get rid of those no no objects of interest?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Got rid of the whole HDD  So imma boot of USB for the time being xD

Bast*rds broke the hinge too, on the plus side however theres a cool themes valley police sticker on the bottom 

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> I see you

Click to collapse



lmao! XD


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 21, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I see you

Click to collapse



Psh, if it was MY bus none of these ignorant imbeciles would be allowed on.

@Maxey what took man? If there was no hdd then what was the point of them having it for so long?  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lmao no, by the police remember xD

Click to collapse



Actually I missed that story

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Actually I missed that story
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



You ignore my post, why? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No! You just tattoo companion cube onto your right upper arm  With the mafia's name under it.
> 
> Finally got it back Maxey? Get rid of those no no objects of interest?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



If I wasn't broke I would

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> If I wasn't broke I would
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



That's better  And find out how much it is! We'll have another rally lmao

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Psh, if it was MY bus none of these ignorant imbeciles would be allowed on.
> 
> @Maxey what took man? If there was no hdd then what was the point of them having it for so long?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



They took it, id rather they took it and gave it me back the week after  Also hate to say it but just opened it up, its even nice inside XD With like gloss plastic holding the battery in and like all black cables etc 


deliriousDroid said:


> Actually I missed that story
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



aahhh xD Tough you're not hearing it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello:
DD
M_T_M
Error
Max
Missed
Lurks
Online Lurks
Offline Lurks


YAY ITS FRIDAY FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Work lunch party tomorrow with open bar


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 21, 2011)

It was Friday for me every day since last Friday two Weeks ago lol 

Hey man 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

It was friday for me last friday


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It was friday for me last friday

Click to collapse



Lol  How long was your vacation?  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol  How long was your vacation?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



XD was just taking literally  Im back on the 10th i think  you?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD was just taking literally  Im back on the 10th i think  you?

Click to collapse



Back on the 17th or 18th hehe 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Back on the 17th or 18th hehe
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Lucky


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lucky

Click to collapse



I know, I love it. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I know, I love it.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



later, we should flood the ban thread, like we all used to xD


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> later, we should flood the ban thread, like we all used to xD

Click to collapse



Around 7 pm my time. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Around 7 pm my time.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Thats 12 i think my time  Sweet okay dude xD


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 21, 2011)

What is this mythical "vacation" thing you are speaking of?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

*Has no hardrive, tapes disk drive to bottom and runs Ubuntu.live CD*

 XD 











Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the wallpaper max

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's better  And find out how much it is! We'll have another rally lmao
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I'm not gunna get some subpar tattoo done on me... So I will say about 2 grand will do start fundraising 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> They took it, id rather they took it and gave it me back the week after  Also hate to say it but just opened it up, its even nice inside XD With like gloss plastic holding the battery in and like all black cables etc
> 
> 
> aahhh xD Tough you're not hearing it

Click to collapse



Ffuuuuuuu

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

no probelm dude 

---------- Post added at 08:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------




deliriousDroid said:


> Ffuuuuuuu
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



XDXD Sorry dude


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



creativity... just when you think the situation is desperate beyond fixing


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> no probelm dude
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cmon dude... PM? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> creativity... just when you think the situation is desperate beyond fixing

Click to collapse



XDXD Awesome huh? Also ban thread, 2AM your time? 


deliriousDroid said:


> Cmon dude... PM?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



xD In a bit then


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 21, 2011)

Copious amounts of tea and food were consumed

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XDXD Awesome huh? Also ban thread, 2AM your time?
> 
> 
> xD In a bit then

Click to collapse



2am, nah that's too late for me on a wednesday, I'll have to go to bed soon


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

Wooooo  my "1800mAh" actually has 1901mAh. Mugen has won my respect

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 2am, nah that's too late for me on a wednesday, I'll have to go to bed soon

Click to collapse



Okay dude xD Fair enough, Error if you see this, move the time foward a couple hours 

---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------




deliriousDroid said:


> Wooooo  my "1800mAh" actually has 1901mAh. Mugen has won my respect
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



How do you know?


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wooooo  my "1800mAh" actually has 1901mAh. Mugen has won my respect
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



I've got a 2150 on the early for my phone.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Awesome OS is awesome.

Click to collapse



I thought that said iOS at first


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Awesome OS is awesome.

Click to collapse



Well duh. Its android 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I thought that said iOS at first

Click to collapse



Haha, same. 
Also I know from a app called battery monitor pro 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

Also: It's December 21, it's been foggy all day and now we are having a thunderstorm!!! Teh end is near

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, same.
> Also I know from a app called battery monitor pro
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Wow Sweet 


m1l4droid said:


> Nevaaaaa! You are an iOS ***. Traitor.
> 
> Ice Cream Sandwich kicks iOS and WP7 ass combined.

Click to collapse



Me ?  nono, xD
lol so it does


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Also: It's December 21, it's been foggy all day and now we are having a thunderstorm!!! Teh end is near
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



wrong year 

---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> So I have an iBad 2?

Click to collapse



i have the first  not second xD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> wrong year
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How so XD

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Meh, it's still an iBad.

Click to collapse



XD fair enough  

Sup dude  Hows the phone been going? Also you know the mark you got on the back? My phone flew out ma trousers on to concrete and the back is scuffed  buuut, got a case now so i cant see them xD


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2011)

good night ladies


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm cracking some skulls

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 21, 2011)

Sup:

Milad
Max
Watt
DD
Husam


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 21, 2011)

Sup my peeps? I bought Sparky a Rezound....which He really didn't deserve....but..... 


Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sup my peeps? I bought Sparky a Rezound....which He really didn't deserve....but.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



I hope you used his Christmas bonus on it

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, I may do that. I was driving fast then I saw the cars in front of me all stopped. I jumped the breaks and shift down and stopped it, but my phone was lying on the passenger seat and it fell on the ground. Thankfully the screen and camera wasn't scratched. .
> 
> Goodnight husam.
> 
> F##k, I have a Differentials equations quiz tomorrow and don't know sh!t.

Click to collapse



good luck for that 

also whats up Watt?

also night Husam 

also hi David

and awesome bd XD  






Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 21, 2011)

Some Guy my girlfriend is friends with just sent her "you're the cutest black girl I know" I went off. Cause of the circumstances the last time she was down there, I can't help but be suspicious.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sup my peeps? I bought Sparky a Rezound....which He really didn't deserve....but.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Buy ALL the phones? (don't have a pic now, lol)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Some Guy my girlfriend is friends with just sent her "you're the cutest black girl I know" I went off. Cause of the circumstances the last time she was down there, I can't help but be suspicious.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Hmm, Ask to go on her phone one time? But hope nothing is going on 


M_T_M said:


> I left a comment here...read it and comment (redundancy..rules)

Click to collapse



Replied


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 21, 2011)

@max, still no pm... Your a lazy bum

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> @max, still no pm... Your a lazy bum
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse


 Later xD


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 21, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I hope you used his Christmas bonus on it
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Of course I did  still....nao He haz phone with the RED BUTTONS ZOMG!!! 

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Of course I did  still....nao He haz phone with the RED BUTTONS ZOMG!!!
> 
> Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.

Click to collapse


jelly xD Imma open my Galaxy, and stick red film over the button lights  jk too lazy but if i wasn't


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 21, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Buy ALL the phones? (don't have a pic now, lol)
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



BUY ALL THE PHONES! ON ALL THE CARRIERS! MOAR PHONES!! BECAUSE MOAR!

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> BUY ALL THE PHONES! ON ALL THE CARRIERS! MOAR PHONES!! BECAUSE MOAR!
> 
> Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.

Click to collapse









We haz twrp for the Inc nao

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 21, 2011)

I killed it

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I killed it
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Good job watt! 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Good job watt!
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Ugh. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

hey guys! new pics on mai flickr!
finally fixed the last details that made the code malfuntion... its finally ready 
im off... 'night


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hey guys! new pics on mai flickr!
> finally fixed the last details that made the code malfuntion... its finally ready
> im off... 'night

Click to collapse



Good to hear man  Congrats.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 22, 2011)

Y when I leave threads active! ?!?!11one?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Y when I leave threads active! ?!?!11one?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Aliens.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Aliens.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse








-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



$5 footlong.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> $5 footlong.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Feces 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 22, 2011)

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday and Merry Christmas to me!!!!!!!1!!!!1!!!!

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Happy Birthday and Merry Christmas to me!!!!!!!1!!!!1!!!!
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....

Click to collapse



Merry birthmas

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 22, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/User:Babydoll25 

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Merry birthmas
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Thanks 

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh silly me... undervolting to the point of a responseless device, and then restoring my backup with only 8% battery left


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....

Click to collapse



Happy birthday to you
You weren't born as a loon
With pipsqueak and pikachu(?)
Great year ahead, too!


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh silly me... undervolting to the point of a responseless device, and then restoring my backup with only 8% battery left

Click to collapse



I've done that

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> We haz twrp for the Inc nao
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Awesome! I love TWRP on mai NS and (sometimes) on mai Sensation. Also, that's the pic I was looking for, thanks.

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Happy birthday to you
> You weren't born as a loon
> With pipsqueak and pikachu(?)
> Great year ahead, too!

Click to collapse



Yaaaaaaaaaay! A poem by Sakia! 
I'm special indeed   

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 22, 2011)

Its 62 on the first day of winter!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaay! A poem by Sakia!
> I'm special indeed
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....

Click to collapse



Everyone is special in my heart. The internet is where I remember people's names, and IRL is where I remember people's faces. Now all I need is something to bridge the two, like... the same lenses that were in MI4?

Btw, watch it, it's nice.

Also, the ICS'd version of Sense 3.5 is released.


----------



## trell959 (Dec 22, 2011)

Out of school until till the 16th!!!!  

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 22, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Out of school until till the 16th!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bastard. I get from the 23rd to the 2nd

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Everyone is special in my heart. The internet is where I remember people's names, and IRL is where I remember people's faces. Now all I need is something to bridge the two, like... the same lenses that were in MI4?
> 
> Btw, watch it, it's nice.
> 
> Also, the ICS'd version of Sense 3.5 is released.

Click to collapse






Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 22, 2011)

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Dec 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Bastard. I get from the 23rd to the 2nd
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Jelly!?!?!?!?  

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 22, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Jelly!?!?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nah, I get back the 18 and started the 7th. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 22, 2011)

I have to work :|


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I have to work :|

Click to collapse



You don't do anything...don't act all depressed 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You don't do anything...don't act all depressed
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Not true. I mostly work as a Management Accountant, which means I get to think more often than I do. Somehow, my boss gets confused that it means I have a lot of free time and dumps a lot of unrelated work at me. And when he's distracted...


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Not true. I mostly work as a Management Accountant, which means I get to think more often than I do. Somehow, my boss gets confused that it means I have a lot of free time and dumps a lot of unrelated work at me. And when he's distracted...

Click to collapse



Ah, seems like your boss is a problem.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Dec 22, 2011)

What's up Sakai

What's good Error 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 22, 2011)

trell959 said:


> What's up Sakai
> 
> What's good Error
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Tired  So far I've been chilling for today.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Dec 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Tired  So far I've been chilling for today.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Sound like you've had a good day. Today at work, someone got into the forklift and took out an aisle with a bunch of wood. Wood was everywhere! And I saw the person that did it run out of the store! I yelled at him and he only ran faster! Over all interesting day! 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Ah, seems like your boss is a problem.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



He is. Insecure, idiotic, poor planner, hypocritical middle management paper pusher. And you can tell him I said that.



trell959 said:


> What's up sakai
> 
> What's good Error
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



On the internet, IRL I say the floor above mine, or if I'm outside I'd say the sky.

TL;DR


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 22, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Sound like you've had a good day. Today at work, someone got into the forklift and took out an aisle with a bunch of wood. Wood was everywhere! And I saw the person that did it run out of the store! I yelled at him and he only ran faster! Over all interesting day!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What the hell? Was it some random person? O_O That's friggin hilarious! Wood! Wood everywhere! Dx

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 22, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Sound like you've had a good day. Today at work, someone got into the forklift and took out an aisle with a bunch of wood. Wood was everywhere! And I saw the person that did it run out of the store! I yelled at him and he only ran faster! Over all interesting day!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wood. Heh. In the morning. Heh.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 22, 2011)

Why is our thread not stickied? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why is our thread not stickied?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Do we need it to be stickied? I thought the whole OT should be un-stickied.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Do we need it to be stickied? I thought the whole OT should be un-stickied.

Click to collapse



I like the sticky 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## sakai4eva (Dec 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I like the sticky
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Shall we petition the mods, or just push this to the XDA frontpage?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Shall we petition the mods, or just push this to the XDA frontpage?

Click to collapse



We can try to convince good sir M_T_M 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Dec 22, 2011)

+1! Well I'm getting off for a little! Be back later. Follow me on tumblr! 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Shall we petition the mods, or just push this to the XDA frontpage?

Click to collapse



Seeing as how I'm the latest Portal author for XDA, maybe I should post an article extolling the virtue of Gli Sviluppatori?

Just sayin'

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 22, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Seeing as how I'm the latest Portal author for XDA, maybe I should post an article extolling the virtue of Gli Sviluppatori?
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Go for it amigo. But went dont really want a flood of noobs either... So make us sound as intimidating as posible

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Go for it amigo. But went dont really want a flood of noobs either... So make us sound as intimidating as posible

Click to collapse



ROFL. Imagine the massive number of noobs we would get? It would be horrible. We would be forced to go underground to hide until the dust settled. LOLOLOL

~Jasecloud4


----------



## jenablinsky (Dec 22, 2011)

Buongiorno mafiosi!

Sent from my I9000 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

jenablinsky said:


> Buongiorno mafiosi!
> 
> Sent from my I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Who are you? Identify yourself 


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey Mafia 
Look what I've got here... 






Its officially a new year's present... should i open it now or wait for Santa?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## trell959 (Dec 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey Mafia
> Look what I've got here...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should send me the headphones ...

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

trell959 said:


> You should send me the headphones ...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



U kidding?  That's one of the reasons i chose it xD 
You can vote though... now or in 8 days time?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> U kidding?  That's one of the reasons i chose it xD
> You can vote though... now or in 8 days time?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Not sure... The "right" thing to do would probably be to wait, but your Galaxy is just eww  Throw a coin, I guess

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 22, 2011)

Btw, I just got a harmonica. It's awesome  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> U kidding?  That's one of the reasons i chose it xD
> You can vote though... now or in 8 days time?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Now. Unless you want to be really anxious until Christmas?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Wait, wasn't Christmas on 25? So why in 8 days?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



He's probably talking about new year.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Wait, wasn't Christmas on 25? So why in 8 days?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Christmas is on 25... But santa claus in Greece comes in New Years day 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good, you opened it. Rooted yet!?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No.... Imma test how long I can stay unrooted.... 



Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> No.... Imma test how long I can stay unrooted....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



New phone? xD Nice 

Bet ya won't last a week


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's not gonna take long. Nexus S was not rooted for 30 minute only.
> Oh and I has fully functional ICS, you jelly?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lucky bastard 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's not gonna take long. Nexus S was not rooted for 30 minute only.
> Oh and I has fully functional ICS, you jelly?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The mini was unrooted for like a month 
And no I'm not jelly... Htc has already announced ics to come in the sensation..


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 22, 2011)

only thing i wnt from ics is face unlock xD


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> only thing i wnt from ics is face unlock xD

Click to collapse



I just want it all to work

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I just want it all to work
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



xD I still think froyo looks pretty sick  ISC is meh xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I have face unlock but can't use it. . There's some crappy thing with ICS that if you use VPN you have a secure lock screen, aka pattern, pin, etc.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



that sucks  Andwhy'd thy do that?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Not using VPN in Iran is not using the internet. No VPN, no market (Google's fault), no Facebook, no twitter, no nothing.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Damn sucks dude, You eventually maybe going Canada still?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Also, froyo looks like **** compared to ICS. And so does iOS, only WP7 comes close.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




I like the ICS Menus abnd launcher and stuff  But prefer white & orange xD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 22, 2011)

Congrats dex!! Oh, and open it right now! 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> No.... Imma test how long I can stay unrooted....
> 
> 
> 
> *Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App*

Click to collapse





deliriousDroid said:


> Congrats dex!! Oh, and open it right now!
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Look at the bit at the bottom


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 22, 2011)

Dex open it. And I like the green, orange and black of gingerbread 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Look at the bit at the bottom

Click to collapse





m1l4droid said:


> Maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fair enoufh xD ALso

Orange>Blue


watt9493 said:


> Dex open it. And I like the green, orange and black of gingerbread
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Id prefer GB if it had green highlights too  Also as above (topquote)


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Congrats dex!! Oh, and open it right now!
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Thanks dd... I guess I already did... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Dex open it. And I like the green, orange and black of gingerbread
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Hey watt!
+1 on the green gingerbread

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## jenablinsky (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm the new capobastone! LOLOL 

Sent from my I9000 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 22, 2011)

jenablinsky said:


> I'm the new capobastone! LOLOL
> 
> Sent from my I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse




gtfo


			
				OP said:
			
		

> Capo Bastone: MacaronyMax

Click to collapse


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> gtfo

Click to collapse



Who is that max? 
Oh, and I love undervolting 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Got face unlock working! Deleted VPN, setup face unlock, and recreated VPN, now it's working! yeah!

Click to collapse



nice dude!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 22, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Who is that max?
> Oh, and I love undervolting
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



jenablinsky  But I'm Capobastone 

I <3 overvolting xD


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

This phone slips from my hand if I don't hold it with my pinky 
Seems like I'm gonna need a hard case ...

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 22, 2011)

Dex (can't quote for some reason, invalid thread id) I do the same with my phone

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2011)

what's up ladies and gentle ladies


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what's up ladies and gentle ladies

Click to collapse



What's up 







-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> What's up
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



oh I see


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oh I see

Click to collapse



I don't, I'm blind.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I don't, I'm blind.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



look at the photo and the text above it, now link them...


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hello Husam, Error!
Check my tapatalk Sig..... 

@watt: isn't that tiring ? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hello Husam, Error!
> Check my tapatalk Sig.....
> 
> @watt: isn't that tiring ?
> ...

Click to collapse



is this RL?


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> is this RL?

Click to collapse



Hell yeah! And its AWESOME!  





Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hell yeah! And its AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Congratulations dude  

I hope the beats earphones they include with this device are high quality, unlike the usual htc sh!+


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Congratulations dude
> 
> I hope the beats earphones they include with this device are high quality, unlike the usual htc sh!+

Click to collapse



Thanks hus 
Haven't tried them....I'm scared 
But I'm using some regular ones and the beats audio kicks ass

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 22, 2011)

Beats, beats, Beatty. Beats.  Kudos. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Beats, beats, Beatty. Beats.  Kudos.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Lol 

How are ya dev?


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Beats, beats, Beatty. Beats.  Kudos.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



actually the *cheap *beats speakers (the original affordable..) are not that good, they are overrated..


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> actually the *cheap *beats speakers (the original affordable..) are not that good, they are overrated..

Click to collapse



You are tempting me to open then just to compare with my old ones

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> You are tempting me to open then just to compare with my old ones
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



go ahead kid, you know you want to ..


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> You are tempting me to open then just to compare with my old ones
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Do it, you won't.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Congratulations Dexter. I tried beats on my Desire once before and it was pretty good.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks mil! 
Just tried the ibeats earphones and they are great  much much clearer and crisper sound than my pair of Griffin. 
Also they are metallic and HEAVY 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Thanks mil!
> Just tried the ibeats earphones and they are great  much much clearer and crisper sound than my pair of Griffin.
> Also they are metallic and HEAVY
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Cool beans  Did you finally fix the lottery thing? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Cool beans  Did you finally fix the lottery thing?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Yeah.... It took me about 20 hours of programming though..... Cause I had almost everything ready,but I was getting some weird errors....so I said:fk it.. imma do this again from scratch  


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah.... It took me about 20 hours of programming though..... Cause I had almost everything ready,but I was getting some weird errors....so I said:fk it.. imma do this again from scratch
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



And how long did it take you after doing it from scratch? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> And how long did it take you after doing it from scratch?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



3 hours to write the most of it... And 2 more to figure out that I'm just missing 2 lines of code.... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah.... It took me about 20 hours of programming though..... Cause I had almost everything ready,but I was getting some weird errors....so I said:fk it.. imma do this again from scratch
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



we all were noobs once, but never again


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Seems like a PITA.

Click to collapse



It was.... Cause my professor is simply retarded. I am sure that the way he wanted us to code it was the most idiotic ever.  I haven't slept more than 4 hours since Thursday 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> The best I can write is a hello world app.

Click to collapse




Haha! I can make you as many arraylists and other $hi+ as you want... But not that 
Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> The best I can write is a hello world app.

Click to collapse



lol, When I learn how to write a hello world app I start messing around with the language see what can I do with it...


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Meh, programming is not really important in my field.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Neither is in mine...  But I've got a crazy professor who teaches nothing and expects everything  in these projects 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hola

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hola
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Aloh. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 22, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Aloh.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I'm so tired of this fusking house!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I'm so tired of this fusking house!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



What's wrong???


Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 22, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I'm so tired of this fusking house!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Why is that? Boring vacation?  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I'm so tired of this fusking house!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



More family problems? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why is that? Boring vacation?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



no, i have a half day of school tomorrow. and half of that day is spent in the auditorium doing NOTHING! and i refuse to go. 

but i love me some winamp wireless sync


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh, and hi everyone... Ima getting tired of SwiftKey. Sure, it looks pretty, and it's can guess some of my words, but it changes to many of them to something i dont want. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, and hi everyone... Ima getting tired of SwiftKey. Sure, it looks pretty, and it's can guess some of my words, but it changes to many of them to something i dont want.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



and it autospaces. -______________________________________-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2011)

everyone!
If you haven't seen sucker punch go watch it now!!!!!!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> and it autospaces. -______________________________________-

Click to collapse



Yeah, can be annoying at times eh


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 23, 2011)

http://www.xda-developers.com/android/over-100-paid-apps-for-free-on-getjar/


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/over-100-paid-apps-for-free-on-getjar/

Click to collapse



Hmm, following there download instructions and when i try to open their website it says its not available.


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hmm, following there download instructions and when i try to open their website it says its not available.

Click to collapse



just get the app?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> just get the app?

Click to collapse



Jetgar? I searched to see if they had one, couldn't find it

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Jetgar? I searched to see if they had one, couldn't find it
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



m.getjar.com itll tell you to dl the app


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 23, 2011)

Two accidents already. No 19 car and no 2 car (Adas) So Sparky got the night off (His car is the 19). I have to get Ray to release two new cars from His stash (He owns a lot with like 150 cars that just need a new battery, hoses and gas) in time for Christmas eve...   
Pffffffffffffffffffffffftttt......

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> m.getjar.com itll tell you to dl the app

Click to collapse



i gotta pay for attention. was looking for jetgar


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> i gotta pay for attention. was looking for jetgar

Click to collapse



This is why you should cut back on your drinking  lol jk Got my seidio case in the mail today. Loving it 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> This is why you should cut back on your drinking  lol jk Got my seidio case in the mail today. Loving it
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Pics... cuz pics are worth 1000 words 
also yeah, i do need to cut back a little, im 10 pounds overweight now


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Pics... cuz pics are worth 1000 words
> also yeah, i do need to cut back a little, im 10 pounds overweight now

Click to collapse



Pics of what? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Pics of what?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Your new case... or your nekid girlfriend. Your choice

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Your new case... or your nekid girlfriend. Your choice
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



You funny drunk boy  You funny.  I'll take pics tomorrow. Too lazy right now.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 23, 2011)

Night

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You funny drunk boy  You funny.  I'll take pics tomorrow. Too lazy right now.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Aha, aight. So what's new man? Did you see my post a while back asking what sort of weird relationship you nd your professor had that he would go and buy you a nexus galaxy?
@watt, night dude
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Aha, aight. So what's new man? Did you see my post a while back asking what sort of weird relationship you nd your professor had that he would go and buy you a nexus galaxy?
> @watt, night dude
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



No I didn't, we have a student teacher relationship. Basically, he said that I'm spending my tuition money on something so I might as well use it to my advantage 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No I didn't, we have a student teacher relationship. Basically, he said that I'm spending my tuition money on something so I might as well use it to my advantage
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Lol, awesome. So your buying it with your own tuition moneyz. Is there some sort of project you have to do with it?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, awesome. So your buying it with your own tuition moneyz. Is there some sort of project you have to do with it?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Not quite. The IT department has a large budget.  Basically, I told him I wanted to start developing for Android and he said he thought it would be an interesting thing to do. Sooooo he decided the best thing to do would be to develop on a nexus device. Ergo, buying nexus devices. I jokingly said "We should get one for me for Christmas" and he said "Well, you'll be the one who wants to develop primarily so why not?". 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Dec 23, 2011)

Im training for Sasuke!


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 23, 2011)

VeryCoolAlan said:


> Im training for Sasuke!

Click to collapse



Uh:







-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Nexus devices ftw. I'm only buying Nexus from now on.

Click to collapse



Coulda swore you were wp7 a couple weeks ago. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 23, 2011)

Holy crap. Sakai's baned
Not to surprised really
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Holy crap. Sakai's baned
> Not to surprised really
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Neither am I. And I'm skipping school today.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Those were dark times man.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol 


Also Wait.. How  What happened to him?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Nexus devices ftw. I'm only buying Nexus from now on.

Click to collapse



I agree, I just got and rooted my Galaxy Nexus...it's awesome.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> Also Wait.. How  What happened to him?

Click to collapse



I think is because he called our amigo mtm a p#ssy
Really tho, what did he expect to happen
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 23, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> I agree, I just got and rooted my Galaxy Nexus...it's awesome.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Aren't you on sprint? 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I think is because he called our amigo mtm a p#ssy
> Really tho, what did he expect to happen
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



That's worse than Husams kitchen jokes 

How long is it for dy'know? But fair enough i guess


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 23, 2011)

Morning mafia!
is sky really banned? 

also does anyone know if the lookout ciq detector is true?
cause if it is my sensation is ciq free


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Morning mafia!
> is sky really banned?
> 
> also does anyone know if the lookout ciq detector is true?
> cause if it is my sensation is ciq free

Click to collapse



Morning  Also it appears that way 

I guess it's true, Awesome


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Morning  Also it appears that way
> 
> I guess it's true, Awesome

Click to collapse



hey max

bad luck for sakai... although he tried to save it, in a post explainning what he said, he got banned..... 
does anyone know for how long this is?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 23, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hey max
> 
> bad luck for sakai... although he tried to save it, in a post explainning what he said, he got banned.....
> does anyone know for how long this is?

Click to collapse



Nope, no clue. If you see mtm around be sure to ask

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nope, no clue. If you see mtm around be sure to ask
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Or ask Sakai


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 23, 2011)

maybe later.... im so bored to open g+


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> maybe later.... im so bored to open g+

Click to collapse



xD Fair enough  I might later


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Fair enough  I might later

Click to collapse



lol... gotta go...

i think it is time to do my christmas shopping


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> lol... gotta go...
> 
> i think it is time to do my christmas shopping

Click to collapse



A lil late   But fair enough seeya xD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 23, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> lol... gotta go...
> 
> i think it is time to do my christmas shopping

Click to collapse



Lol, I might wait until boxing day to do some of mine

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 23, 2011)

Rainy Christmas on teh way :/

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Rainy Christmas on teh way :/
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Our forecast is for a little bit of snow

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2011)

hello people, what's up?


----------



## why.is.sakai.banned.again (Dec 23, 2011)

username says it all.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2011)

why.is.sakai.banned.again said:


> username says it all.

Click to collapse



GTFO Noob


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 23, 2011)

why.is.sakai.banned.again said:


> username says it all.

Click to collapse



Becauase he wasn't playing by the rules

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2011)

why.is.sakai.banned.again said:


> username says it all.

Click to collapse



Lmao XDXD How long was it for? That account will only make it worse 


watt9493 said:


> Rainy Christmas on teh way :/
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Same , P*ssing downhere 


deliriousDroid said:


> Our forecast is for a little bit of snow
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Lucky B*strd 


husam666 said:


> hello people, what's up?

Click to collapse



Sup dude


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao XDXD How long was it for? That account will only make it worse
> 
> Same , P*ssing downhere
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nothing, I have to find something or I'm going to implode  

btw I asked you first, Y U NO ANSWER?!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nothing, I have to find something or I'm going to implode
> 
> btw I asked you first, Y U NO ANSWER?!

Click to collapse



Play with this? xD 

http://selfcontrolfreak.com/slaan

XDXD My bad, Not much dude, chilling at home, raining outside, being bored


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Play with this? xD
> 
> http://selfcontrolfreak.com/slaan
> 
> XDXD My bad, Not much dude, chilling at home, raining outside, being bored

Click to collapse



lol
btw his shirt says Lady Daddy phonetically


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Aren't you on sprint?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Not anymore.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol
> btw his shirt says Lady Daddy phonetically

Click to collapse



xD Wierd 

Folding money into xmas trees is hard


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 23, 2011)

Girlfriend is leaving for Florida







-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 23, 2011)

How's everyone?????

Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Damn this inferior quality material Samsung uses! Scratching the back of my Nexus S in easy as a f##king pie! Desire build quality was a lot better. But doesn't matter, had Nex.

Click to collapse



I've kept mine in a case always and never gotten any scratches. I use an Amzer Jelly case
Also Hi! 

Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Dec 23, 2011)

What's up guys

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 23, 2011)

Okay. I <3 my Amazer cases. I use them on all my devices....


Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> How's everyone?????
> 
> Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium

Click to collapse



Being depressed 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Being depressed
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



 




Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium

Click to collapse



I can't help it.    

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey guys!

@bd: could you please recommend a good case for the sensation? I went to three shops and found none   
Not even a screen protector !

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Damn blackout.

Click to collapse



Blackout ? You mean power or you passed out ?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Power.

Click to collapse



Bad luck man... Is it temporary ?  

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 23, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> @bd: could you please recommend a good case for the sensation? I went to three shops and found none
> Not even a screen protector !
> ...

Click to collapse



I like Amzer jelly or tpu cases. Look on eBay for a seller named spshop88 or sbshop88 they had the screen protectors that cover the whole screen. 

Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's back on. How the hell do you think I'm posting here? Black magic?

Click to collapse



Mobile network ? 
Although telepathy sounds cool too 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 23, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> @bd: could you please recommend a good case for the sensation? I went to three shops and found none
> Not even a screen protector !
> ...

Click to collapse



Sent u a pm 

Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, because: 1. Too slow. 2. Expensive 3. Too battery consuming.
> 
> Yeah, too bad my range of super powers don't cover that...

Click to collapse



I'm telepathic.


Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't feel good guys

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Are there any hard cases for Nexus S? I don't like jelly cases, they kinda remind me of (0|\||)0/\/\5.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ummmm.... probably??? Idk I don't use them 

Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I don't feel good guys
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse





Feel better....I gotta go drop off the pays at Ada's
 I'll be back....

Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Feel better....I gotta go drop off the pays at Ada's
> I'll be back....
> 
> Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium

Click to collapse



Good luck  !

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## trell959 (Dec 23, 2011)

1 year anniversary with her!


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 23, 2011)

trell959 said:


> 1 year anniversary with her!

Click to collapse



17 months. But she's in Florida right now. :/ good luck though

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 23, 2011)

Epic vodka bottle is epic!!

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 23, 2011)

Just gonna go sleep. Forever. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 23, 2011)

Can anyone decompile an apk?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Epic vodka bottle is epic!!
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



*.*

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Just gonna go sleep. Forever.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Stop being emo. And yeah, open it up on Linux like a .zip file bro.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Epic vodka bottle is epic!!
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse





epic 

also hope you're alright Watt 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 23, 2011)

Dear Christmas music,
F#ck Off!
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Stop being emo. And yeah, open it up on Linux like a .zip file bro.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Don't have linux currently 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> epic
> 
> also hope you're alright Watt
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not gunna lie... I bought it just for the bottle

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'm not gunna lie... I bought it just for the bottle
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



worth it XD 

also.. @ your post above ,

we wish you a merry Xmas
we wish you a merry Xmas
we wish you a merry Xmas and a happy new year 


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 23, 2011)

Well, her flights in the air.....

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2011)

Unlucky dude 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Unlucky dude
> 
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



No turning back now.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> worth it XD
> 
> also.. @ your post above ,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fffuuuuuuuuuu
And yeah, totally worth it
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Well, her flights in the air.....
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



If I was you, I would be asking myself what time my flight to Florida left

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Fffuuuuuuuuuu
> And yeah, totally worth it
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse




xD hows the vodka anyway? 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That sucks watt.
> 
> CM9! Y U NO COMING OUT SOONER!

Click to collapse



iirc NS already has it dude 



edit

 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1356228 

Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's in alpha and unstable. I'll switch to it when it hits RC0.

Click to collapse



Ahh right,  fair enough  well not long now I think, January it should be 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD hows the vodka anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I haz no clue

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> If I was you, I would be asking myself what time my flight to Florida left
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



yeah ik. but its not.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2011)

xda added a new feature, if you highlight a text there will be a search button there that will search for the thing you highlighted


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> xda added a new feature, if you highlight a text there will be a search button there that will search for the thing you highlighted

Click to collapse



antinoob ftw 

also try it DD xD down it all xD





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> xda added a new feature, if you highlight a text there will be a search button there that will search for the thing you highlighted

Click to collapse



Awesome! Will try it sometime 
Wazabi guys?


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Awesome! Will try it sometime
> Wazabi guys?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



still nothing


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm gunna haz birthday sushi tonite. (sparky haz to work tomorrow) 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm gunna haz birthday sushi tonite. (sparky haz to work tomorrow)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yay! Me gusta Asian 
Enjoy 

...also... HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 23, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yay! Me gusta Asian
> Enjoy
> 
> ...also... HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. I'm taking tonight off. IDC (I don't care) if Ada's, or General burn.  


Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 23, 2011)

Great. More stress

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Great. More stress
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Why? What's wrong? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2011)

Bad day eh? What else happened dude, You 'ight?


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 23, 2011)

Besides Kyla leaving, getting a cold, and my dad bring an absolute and total fsking [email protected], not much. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Besides Kyla leaving, getting a cold, and my dad bring an absolute and total fsking [email protected], not much.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Damn  Hope your alright dude, Right before xmas too


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn  Hope your alright dude, Right before xmas too

Click to collapse



Yeah. Ik. I'm about to just leave.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## NotATreoFan (Dec 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> bad luck for sakai... although he tried to save it, in a post explainning what he said, he got banned.....
> does anyone know for how long this is?

Click to collapse



He was banned for 4 days, expiring on the 26th. However the creation of a duplicate account has made it longer.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 24, 2011)

NotATreoFan said:


> He was banned for 4 days, expiring on the 26th. However the creation of a puppy account has made it longer.

Click to collapse



Puppy account? Who coined that term? lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## Archer (Dec 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Puppy account? Who coined that term? lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Sounds like grooming, or something equally untasteful.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Dec 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Puppy account? Who coined that term? lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



That was supposed to be _duplicate_ account. Stupid SwiftKey autocorrect.


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 24, 2011)

NotATreoFan said:


> That was supposed to be _duplicate_ account. Stupid SwiftKey autocorrect.

Click to collapse





M_T_M said:


> If he follows the rules...he'll be back soon..."IF"
> 
> The voices in my head told me to....

Click to collapse



nice of you guys to stop by here


----------



## NotATreoFan (Dec 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> nice of you guys to stop by here

Click to collapse



So how's the weather been in Croydon? I don't wanna come home to a flooded basement...


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 24, 2011)

NotATreoFan said:


> So how's the weather been in Croydon? I don't wanna come home to a flooded basement...

Click to collapse



the rain wasnt that bad. i skipped school today and stayed out. the puddles wernt immense. and my basement didnt get water in it, so you should be alright.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

Guys, this is the stupid crap I have to deal with in the sgs2 forums:







Stupid questions, with stupid responses.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Guys, this is the stupid crap I have to deal with in the sgs2 forums:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



kill them with fire!


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> kill them with fire!

Click to collapse



I WISH. These kind of people deserve absolute solitude and isolation from society. How do they even USE a smart phone? I swear, we need idiot proof smartphones.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I WISH. These kind of people deserve absolute solitude and isolation from society. How do they even USE a smart phone? I swear, we need idiot proof smartphones.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



set up a pattern lock on their phones and change their gmail passwords so they cant get in!


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> set up a pattern lock on their phones and change their gmail passwords so they cant get in!

Click to collapse



You'd have to get ahold of their phones first for that...I'm talking about being realistic 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You'd have to get ahold of their phones first for that...I'm talking about being realistic
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Eh, it's feasable

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Eh, it's feasable
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



When they live in a different location of the world? Yeah, TOTALLY feasible.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> When they live in a different location of the world? Yeah, TOTALLY feasible.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I'm gonna cut my GD right foot off if it doesn't stop hurting 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I'm gonna cut my GD right foot off if it doesn't stop hurting
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Yeah, because that'll cause LESS pain for yourself  Why does it hurt? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yeah, because that'll cause LESS pain for yourself  Why does it hurt?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



It will  smart logic is smart. And its either a heel spur or plantar fascitis*

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> It will  smart logic is smart. And its either a heel spur or plantar fascitis*
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Smart logic would be to put something warm on it and let it get all nice and toasty 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Smart logic would be to put something warm on it and let it get all nice and toasty
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



-.- keen logic is keen. Ill brb.
In the meantime, here's my uncle Jerry 







-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 24, 2011)

oh, portal 2.... hurry up and finish downloading!!


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> oh, portal 2.... hurry up and finish downloading!!

Click to collapse



Stop watching pron and it would

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 24, 2011)

Is it weird that I have a desire to flash back to froyo?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> oh, portal 2.... hurry up and finish downloading!!

Click to collapse



I loves portal.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Is it weird that I have a desire to flash back to froyo?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



A little weird lol

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> A little weird lol
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



It ran so good though! I never had a single problem from it. Gingerbread, if you get an app not properly made for it, its fc city! 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> It ran so good though! I never had a single problem from it. Gingerbread, if you get an app not properly made for it, its fc city!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Well, run it again and let me know how well that works out.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Well, run it again and let me know how well that works out.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I shall. Okay. I have a question. Froyo aosp or sense 3.5 gingerbread. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I loves portal.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I wishes it would download faster


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I wishes it would download faster

Click to collapse



lol I laugh at your pain. 

@Cam, not sure man. Whatever you like.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Soooooo.....wadayadoin'?
> 
> The voices in my head told me to....

Click to collapse



Did you see my post about stupid people in the T-Mobile sgs2 forums?  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> lol I laugh at your pain.
> 
> @Cam, not sure man. Whatever you like.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



It's not funny. By the time it's done I'm gunna be to drunk to play ahaha

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Dominico...after you become a Mod you get to see some of the dumbest things you can't imagine...
> 
> If someone gets really out of line feel free to report them, please.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Too bad I'll never be a mod  And no, I just fell asleep lol Yeah, it's ridiculous. I just wish we could have prevented such idiots from being in these forums. That's one reason why we are supposed to have the 10 post rule in place but then we have idiots that 10 post spam in OT. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 24, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Yeah....true that
> 
> Also...I'm off work for 10 days....u jelly?

Click to collapse



Didnt you already mention that?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Yeah....true that
> 
> Also...I'm off work for 10 days....u jelly?

Click to collapse



Are the admins and mods at least in talks about the having a 10 post limit before they can post in ot? It should happen.

And no, I have off till the 17th of Jan.  I got off the 7th of December.  YOU jelly? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Didnt you already mention that?

Click to collapse



Trust me, I haven't been reading up. I don't know anything about anything with the what's the haps in xda. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## NotATreoFan (Dec 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:
			
		

> Too bad I'll never be a mod  And no, I just fell asleep lol Yeah, it's ridiculous. I just wish we could have prevented such idiots from being in these forums. That's one reason why we are supposed to have the 10 post rule in place but then we have idiots that 10 post spam in OT.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



You should apply next time applications open. Your Zelda reference scores some points with me. 

___________________
Sent via Verizon's amazing, building penetrating 700MHz frequencies.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Trust me, I haven't been reading up. I don't know anything about anything with the what's the haps in xda.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Ah, yes... you have been absent from your duties recently. Time for a mutiny I thinks

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## trell959 (Dec 24, 2011)

what's up guys? Spent all day with the girlfriend. Great day! 

Sent from my I9000 using xda premium


----------



## NotATreoFan (Dec 24, 2011)

trell959 said:
			
		

> what's up guys? Spent all day with the girlfriend. Great day!
> 
> Sent from my I9000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Shopping? Or the other kind of "fun"?

___________________
Sent via Verizon's amazing, building penetrating 700MHz frequencies.


----------



## trell959 (Dec 24, 2011)

NotATreoFan said:


> Shopping? Or the other kind of "fun"?
> 
> ___________________
> Sent via Verizon's amazing, building penetrating 700MHz frequencies.

Click to collapse



Other kinds of "fun" 

Sent from my I9000 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 24, 2011)

NotATreoFan said:


> Shopping? Or the other kind of "fun"?
> 
> ___________________
> Sent via Verizon's amazing, building penetrating 700MHz frequencies.

Click to collapse



Shopping of course, all men "love" to shop with their girlfriends


----------



## trell959 (Dec 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Shopping of course, all men "love" to shop with their girlfriends

Click to collapse



1 year anniversary for the win! 

Sent from my I9000 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 24, 2011)

Another awesome bottle of booze was meant for newyears... but I decided that was gunna be a tequila night instead

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

NotATreoFan said:


> You should apply next time applications open. Your Zelda reference scores some points with me.
> 
> ___________________
> Sent via Verizon's amazing, building penetrating 700MHz frequencies.

Click to collapse



Lmao you got the reference, I'm pretty shocked  

Yeah, I'll apply when they're open again. I just need to be patient for that to happen.  I wish we could cleanse xda of low intelligence though....slowly the popularity of Android is causing people who don't understand how to unscrew a peanut butter jar to try and mod their phones. It's a horrible recipe for disaster. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Another awesome bottle of booze was meant for newyears... but I decided that was gunna be a tequila night instead
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



You can send that bottle this way bud  I'm in the mood for some holiday festivities lol

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You can send that bottle this way bud  I'm in the mood for some holiday festivities lol
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Ah bro. If you was here you could have as much as ya wanted


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ah bro. If you was here you could have as much as ya wanted

Click to collapse



That'd be a wild night, unless Maxey was there...he'd be creepin all over the place  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That'd be a wild night, unless Maxey was there...he'd be creepin all over the place
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Making a otherwise awesome night awkward


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Another awesome bottle of booze was meant for newyears... but I decided that was gunna be a tequila night instead
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



You bring home some weird alcohol. Although not much is weirder then an Irish carbomb. And so good! I want one nao

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Making a otherwise awesome night awkward

Click to collapse



Exactly what he did on Skype 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Exactly what he did on Skype
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Ahah, it was still a good night 
@watt, you will have to intoduse me to the irish carbomb when  the ot gets together finaly


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ahah, it was still a good night
> @watt, you will have to intoduse me to the irish carbomb when  the ot gets together finaly

Click to collapse



Is it just me or is xda half ass working

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

Buonjorno mafia 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2011)

Screw you guys I don't creep  



Morning


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Screw you guys I don't creep
> 
> 
> 
> Morning

Click to collapse



You did that night... Creeper 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> You did that night... Creeper
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



XD ! night? My phone was being dodgy   

Again sometime? To show I don't creep


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD ! night? My phone was being dodgy
> 
> Again sometime? To show I don't creep

Click to collapse



Your phone...your iPad... everything in general . Why wouldn't you open a pc ?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Your phone...your iPad... everything in general . Why wouldn't you open a pc ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Those 2 things dude xD And  because it has no mic or webcam, would be pointless


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Those 2 things dude xD And  because it has no mic or webcam, would be pointless

Click to collapse



Lol. Now that's a FAIL ! and in the end you made the connection , but you just wouldn't talk ! At least admit it. CREEPER!

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Lol. Now that's a FAIL ! and in the end you made the connection , but you just wouldn't talk ! At least admit it. CREEPER!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Never! \
I am not a creeper xD


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Never! \
> I am not a creeper xD

Click to collapse



And how do you call someone who doesn't speak to a group call ? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys, there's some kind of a weird problem with ICS, my Nexus S wont recognize the album cover on The Beatles Yellow Submarine album. It's showed on my tablet, and on the PC, though. Not important at all, since I got a cover art grabber app and fixed it but why?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's because of the Beatles 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Haha, iBad 1 has no mic? Lame!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes it does  My PC Doesn't howver 


dexter93 said:


> And how do you call someone who doesn't speak to a group call ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Call button by their name xD


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes it does  My PC Doesn't howver
> 
> Call button by their name xD

Click to collapse



Very funny max... very funny...

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> My PC doesn't have a mic either.

Click to collapse



The problem is not the Mic.... He had a stable connection(unlike you) but he just wouldn't talk! He only spoke for half a minute in a three hours call!

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

I was the biggest talker! A social butterfly  

Maxey, you were creeping! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> The problem is not the Mic.... He had a stable connection(unlike you) but he just wouldn't talk! He only spoke for half a minute in a three hours call!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Sorry 

Liek most of that I was trying to get working


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I was the biggest talker! A social butterfly
> 
> Maxey, you were creeping!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Hey error! Wasabi? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I was the biggest talker! A social butterfly
> 
> Maxey, you were creeping!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Was not! Technical difficulties


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Was not! Technical difficulties

Click to collapse



Technical lying 

Not much Dex, just chilling  Oh, no. I hate wasabi.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I have never eaten Wasabi.

Click to collapse



Is that a food ?  I thought it was an expression like "what's up" 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah. sure, technical difficulties... When was this call?

Click to collapse



When we gangbanged your facebook 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> When we gangbanged your facebook
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Lmao!!!!

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah. sure, technical difficulties... When was this call?

Click to collapse



A while ago, Also you gotta beive me? It was an ibad of course it wasn't gonna work


I_am_Error said:


> Technical lying
> 
> Not much Dex, just chilling  Oh, no. I hate wasabi.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Technical retardedness?  xD








Also I like wassabi


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah some Japanese food...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not funny?we enjoyed it  


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Is that a food ?  I thought it was an expression like "what's up"
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Lmao! xD No, I think someone said wassup but their phone corrected them 


dexter93 said:


> When we gangbanged your facebook
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



XDXDXD


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao! xD No, I think someone said wassup but their phone corrected them
> 
> XDXDXD

Click to collapse



Ooops   lmao


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Ooops   lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



xD Meh, New word now, Wassabi dude? 

---------- Post added at 10:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 AM ----------

brb nom nom Mcdonalds breakfast xD


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Meh, New word now, Wassabi dude?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 AM ----------
> 
> brb nom nom Mcdonalds breakfast xD

Click to collapse



Have fun eating plastic! 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

It was totally funny Milad 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It was totally funny Milad
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Yeah... We should do it again sometime 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah... We should do it again sometime
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Lmao, we should post one random spam on his board once every day 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lmao, we should post one random spam on his board once every day
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Lol yeah... We should also do another chat like that... But all of us this time 



Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Lol yeah... We should also do another chat like that... But all of us this time
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Unlike Maxey  Who had "technical difficulties".

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I know, I was jk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't worry...give us a link and we will 
We should also try this with ur g+ 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Here you go

Click to collapse



LOL  Good one.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Here you go

Click to collapse



Lol! Haha xD

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Have fun eating plastic!
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Theyre lush! xD and not plastic 


I_am_Error said:


> Lmao, we should post one random spam on his board once every day
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I think he'd leave us again 

---------- Post added at 10:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 AM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Unlike Maxey  Who had "technical difficulties".
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse




Also, we should have a game competition thread, see who can get the highest scores on games without cheating


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Theyre lush! xD and not plastic
> 
> I think he'd leave us again
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know about there ... But here they're plain plastic xD

And about the game competition... You know that everyone will cheat 

But we could make a team on games like LoL and play all together 

 from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I don't know about there ... But here they're plain plastic xD
> 
> And about the game competition... You know that everyone will cheat
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



xD I remember tasting some meat, so all good i think

xD Good point, Also LoL? lol 
sounds cool though, even though i don't know what it is xD


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD I remember tasting some meat, so all good i think
> 
> xD Good point, Also LoL? lol
> sounds cool though, even though i don't know what it is xD

Click to collapse



Leagueof legends.. but that's an example . Any free online multiplayer will do 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Leagueof legends.. but that's an example . Any free online multiplayer will do
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Ah okay  We should xD

Phone.. or PC?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Theyre lush! xD and not plastic
> 
> I think he'd leave us again
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What game? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah okay  We should xD
> 
> Phone.. or PC?

Click to collapse



Phone would be good... Since we all have android .. but wait! Husam doesn't.. so I guess pc would be best.. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Phone would be good... Since we all have android .. but wait! Husam doesn't.. so I guess pc would be best..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



We can do pc I'll pwn you all. And I NEVER cheat when I play games.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

Also @error: realised I don't have your gtalk since you deleted ur g+... Mind pming? I wanna have all the mafia in my contacts 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Phone would be good... Since we all have android .. but wait! Husam doesn't.. so I guess pc would be best..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Damn that Husam xD Fair enough then  Unless either Android is ported or a game is on both  but sweet, now we need a game...  


I_am_Error said:


> We can do pc I'll pwn you all. And I NEVER cheat when I play games.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



XD What if we're on a team   Also I won't cheat if with you guys


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn that Husam xD Fair enough then  Unless either Android is ported or a game is on both  but sweet, now we need a game...
> 
> XD What if we're on a team   Also I won't cheat if with you guys

Click to collapse



I'll pwn my own team 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I'll pwn my own team
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Traitor 

So free games? That everyones pc can play? Any ideas xD? 

---------- Post added at 11:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------

Minecraft? xD 

Wait, For our phones we should do a game with openfient then add eachother, that way even hus can join


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

Plus, I don't like minecraft.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Plus, I don't like minecraft.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Didnt think so 

Oh how about tf2, neveer played, but seems alright


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Is it just me or is xda half ass working
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



It was under maintanance last night

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It was under maintanance last night
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



gtalk dude?  (Its why the thread is deadish)


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 24, 2011)

Morning guys.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2011)

'Morning, Gtalk?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

Night guys.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

Still gtalking ? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Night guys.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Lol, goodmorning

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone

Click to collapse



Merry Christmas buddy ! 

I love the beats headphones ... I put them on and can't hear anyone .. either talking or screaming....  I'm in paradise  xD

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Merry Christmas buddy !
> 
> I love the beats headphones ... I put them on and can't hear anyone .. either talking or screaming....  I'm in paradise  xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



LMFAO, just be careful when you walk, I was almost going to be run over by a car because of some good earphones


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> LMFAO, just be careful when you walk, I was almost going to be run over by a car because of some good earphones

Click to collapse



Pff.. that's nothing... I usually do that without headphones 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2011)

Lmao XD 

Sup guys :b 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Pff.. that's nothing... I usually do that without headphones
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



lol, wow, you gotta be careful


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, wow, you gotta be careful

Click to collapse



I am... Some blonde female drivers aren't 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I am... Some blonde female drivers aren't
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



lmao, women


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao, women

Click to collapse



Yeah... XD 
did you get your phone yet?


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah... XD
> did you get your phone yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



no, but it's safe with my parents, hidden somewhere 
i hope i get it soon


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, but it's safe with my parents, hidden somewhere
> i hope i get it soon

Click to collapse



Wasn't your mom coming over for Christmas ?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Wasn't your mom coming over for Christmas ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



idk, she said she may, but she's not here, and she never said anything except that one time


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> idk, she said she may, but she's not here, and she never said anything except that one time

Click to collapse



I see.... 
Well I guess you are gonna wait...
Bad luck.. 
Any other news?


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I see....
> Well I guess you are gonna wait...
> Bad luck..
> Any other news?
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah, a girl wants me to FedEx myself to her so that she puts me in a box on her shelf, and then feed me once a week, and if I die, she wants to stuff me with lollipops and  make a piniata out of me


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 24, 2011)

Ugggggg really bad allergy attack my nose is so plugged and runny and there is a infernal itch really deep inside it.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ugggggg really bad allergy attack my nose is so plugged and runny and there is a infernal itch really deep inside it.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



damn, that sucks


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> damn, that sucks

Click to collapse



Yup. It's hard to think it's so bad.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 24, 2011)

What do you guys think, should I put carbon fibre on my battery cover, or get some sort of cool engraving on it?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 24, 2011)

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 24, 2011)

Dead thread is dead. Everyone off in real life doing Christmas things? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Dead thread is dead. Everyone off in real life doing Christmas things?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



I'm like dead -.-

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I'm like dead -.-
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Dead from depression?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Dead from depression?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



And teh sick

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> And teh sick
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I'm feeling like a bag of crap right now to. Allergies + hangover = no fun
Hope you get better quickly man
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2011)

spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> spam
> spam
> spam
> spam
> ...

Click to collapse








-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



do you want more?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 24, 2011)

Skyrim for 40$ cmon steam, seriously... i want a partial refund!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2011)

how much did you pay?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I WISH. These kind of people deserve absolute solitude and isolation from society. How do they even USE a smart phone? I swear, we need idiot proof smartphones.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



 We HAVE idiot proof smartphones. They are called iPhones...
Hi!
Every body!

Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> We HAVE idiot proof smartphones. They are called iPhones...
> Hi!
> Every body!
> 
> Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium

Click to collapse



BABYDOLL!! 
what's up sis?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> We HAVE idiot proof smartphones. They are called iPhones...
> Hi!
> Every body!
> 
> Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lmao!! XD 

Also,, You get your phone tommoroow! Y'know the one which you definetley haven't opened before your Birthmas? xD


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> BABYDOLL!!
> what's up sis?

Click to collapse



What's up BRO! 
Yeah, Max I can FINALLY use my Amaze  
Also, meet my new little friend....

Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's up BRO!
> Yeah, Max I can FINALLY use my Amaze
> Also, meet my new little friend....
> 
> Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium

Click to collapse



the usual nothing 
cool friend you have


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 24, 2011)

Ohai

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the usual nothing
> cool friend you have

Click to collapse



His name is Rollie  the Rantlered  Reindeer. 

Ohai Cam! 

Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> His name is Rollie  the Rantlered  Reindeer.
> 
> Ohai Cam!
> 
> Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium

Click to collapse



Mai phone has more RAM then this. Lulz





-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> His name is Rollie  the Rantlered  Reindeer.
> 
> Ohai Cam!
> 
> Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium

Click to collapse



cool 
can it fly better than pipsqueak?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> cool
> can it fly better than pipsqueak?

Click to collapse



No. They fly about the same. 
Cam my pc (phone) does too (moar RAM)

Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. They fly about the same.
> Cam my pc (phone) does too (moar RAM)
> 
> Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium

Click to collapse





-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## NotATreoFan (Dec 24, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Skyrim for 40$ cmon steam, seriously... i want a partial refund!

Click to collapse



Where!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 24, 2011)

NotATreoFan said:


> Where!?!?!?!?!?!

Click to collapse



Steam

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hola senior

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow. Really dead around here lately

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Wow. Really dead around here lately
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



mhm, it's the holiday season, everyone is busy


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 25, 2011)

Damn, I hope the convenience store is open tonight. I'm almost outa tobacco.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## trell959 (Dec 25, 2011)

What's up Mafia and all who inhabit it. Hope you guys have a great and safe holiday! 

Sent from my I9000 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Dec 25, 2011)

Happy holidays to all of you


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 25, 2011)

Happy holidays guys. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Dec 25, 2011)

So much <3 in this thread  lmao

Sent from my I9000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry christmas to errybody!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh, itss seasons greetings time eh.
Merry Christmas and a happy new year guys
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------

Just finished flashing a early Christmas present


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 25, 2011)

http://www.theglobalipcenter.com/sites/default/files/12.14.11_mi_letter_edit.pdf

ridiculous


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas guys. May it be truly the best for you. And happy birthday to Bridget/babydoll!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 25, 2011)

Happy birthday BD! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 25, 2011)

merry Christmas  and happy Birthday Bd 

Sup everyone 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas  mafia!
And HAPPY BIRTHDAY BABYDOLL !!!!!!!!!  

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## trell959 (Dec 25, 2011)

Ugh.  Its too early 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 25, 2011)

XD sup dex and what's the time trell?  





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD sup dex and what's the time trell?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey max 
Nothing much... Gone to church this morning.... And waiting for the family to gather up for the Christmas lunch... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 25, 2011)

Goodmorning and merry Christmas everyone
And of course haapppyyy birthday bd!!
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2011)

hello everyone, having a good time?


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning and merry Christmas everyone
> And of course haapppyyy birthday bd!!
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Merry Christmas dd

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 25, 2011)

@watt merry Christmas dude
@ hus, at work... so no
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> @watt merry Christmas dude
> @ hus, at work... so no
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



work on christmas?

what sorcery is this?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> work on christmas?
> 
> what sorcery is this?

Click to collapse



It's called the life of a dairy farmer

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's called the life of a dairy farmer
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse









-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's called the life of a dairy farmer
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



oh, if that's the case you're excused 
someone have to give milk for those ungrateful kids


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Me neither
Hopefully going back to school in September 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oh, if that's the case you're excused
> someone have to give milk for those ungrateful kids

Click to collapse



More like ungrateful north Americans in general 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 25, 2011)

My girlfriend got a pair of beats for Christmas -_____________-

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 25, 2011)

Not to shabby for a single core phone

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2011)

I just noticed that my phone's live wallpaper is a Christmas tree, and it did it by itself


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You got your HD7?

Click to collapse



no, the sony ericsson


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Smart dumbass!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know what you meant, and the answer was no


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 25, 2011)

RickAstley.gif

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Noob, you obviously didn't get my joke. I said smart because it (your Sony Ericsson feature phone) changes the wallpaper to a Christmas tree by itself and that's cool, but dumbass since it's not a smart phone.
> I said the phone I meant afterwards because I thought you may not get it as a noob. And I was right.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



the answer is still no


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> TO WHAT!??!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The question you asked


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> TO WHAT!??!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Teh cake is a lie

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## watt9493 (Dec 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse










-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 25, 2011)

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



trolling by being stupid


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas!!!! Wooooooo! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Merry Christmas!!!! Wooooooo! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!
> 
> Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.

Click to collapse



Happy birthday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Dec 25, 2011)

So, hows everybody's Christmas? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Dec 25, 2011)

Forever alone :,(

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Merry Christmas!!!! Wooooooo! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!
> 
> Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.

Click to collapse



Happy birthday babydoll


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks
Husam 
Cam 
Pics from yesterday 

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thanks
> Husam
> Cam
> Pics from yesterday
> ...

Click to collapse



How was NY? Saw on g+ that you went

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thanks
> Husam
> Cam
> Pics from yesterday
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks cool 
did you have fun yesterday?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> How was NY? Saw on g+ that you went
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



It was fuuuuuuuunnnnnnn fun fun fun!
We went to Thailand cafe in the East Village (I used to live there) and had dumplings and stuff....got drunk and walked around  

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 25, 2011)

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 25, 2011)

Sparky..... 

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 25, 2011)

Moar 

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky.....
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....

Click to collapse



You get all teh birfday and Christmas thanks.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 25, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> You get all teh birfday and Christmas thanks.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



You can haz thanks too 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 25, 2011)

The cake is lie
(it also took an arrow to the knee)
Sparky also almost dropped it.....
Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The cake is lie
> (it also took an arrow to the knee)
> Sparky also almost dropped it.....
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....

Click to collapse



Oh noes

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Xmas!!! 

How is everyone,  anything cool? 

Also happy birthday BD





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 26, 2011)

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Merry Xmas!!!
> 
> How is everyone,  anything cool?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



MERRY CHRISTMAS MAXEY, ERROR...LURKERS!! 

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....Okay it is


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 26, 2011)

Bleh. Don't even feel like Christmas to me

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Does it do anything other than look awesome? 
Oh and do you have portal 2 for PC?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## trell959 (Dec 26, 2011)

What's up people! Loving my gs2 more and more, especially with these benchmark scored 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Does it do anything other than look awesome?
> Oh and do you have portal 2 for PC?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Skyrim = £22 (35$) from store  u jelly  xD


Awesome Dev 







Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 26, 2011)

trell959 said:


> What's up people! Loving my gs2 more and more, especially with these benchmark scored
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse




Sup dude  Xmas pressie?  




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 26, 2011)

Killed it 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Skyrim = £22 (35$) from store  u jelly  xD
> 
> 
> Awesome Dev
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah, just pissed of.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 26, 2011)

trell959 said:


> What's up people! Loving my gs2 more and more, especially with these benchmark scored
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Screenshots

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nah, just pissed of.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



 it was on offer if it makes you feel any better xD but I has now,  pretty awesome xD







Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Does it do anything other than look awesome?
> Oh and do you have portal 2 for PC?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



It talks.  Does it need to do anything more than that? No. No it doesn't.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> it was on offer if it makes you feel any better xD but I has now,  pretty awesome xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You playing now?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It talks.  Does it need to do anything more than that? No. No it doesn't.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



If it can talk the talk it needs to walk the walk.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> If it can talk the talk it needs to walk the walk.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



If I could make it shoot people, you KNOW I would.  I saw you were playing portal 2, enjoying it? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> If I could make it shoot people, you KNOW I would.  I saw you were playing portal 2, enjoying it?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



F#ck yeah. Its very relaxing  and funny
And yes... yes you would.


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Dec 26, 2011)

Okay so I just got an HTC Titan.
I dont own an android phone anymore...am I a bad person?!?!!?!?!


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> F#ck yeah. Its very relaxing  and funny
> And yes... yes you would.

Click to collapse



It's hilarious. Portal is one of my most favorite games ever. EVER.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Dec 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Killed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What rom are you on?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 26, 2011)

VeryCoolAlan said:


> Okay so I just got an HTC Titan.
> I dont own an android phone anymore...am I a bad person?!?!!?!?!

Click to collapse



Yes, yes you are.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 26, 2011)

I <3 you guys! G'night! 

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....Okay it is


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I <3 you guys! G'night!
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....Okay it is

Click to collapse



Night 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Dec 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Screenshots
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Here's one 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Dec 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I <3 you guys! G'night!
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....Okay it is

Click to collapse



Night! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 26, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Here's one
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I gotz 3918 today. Was sad i didnt make it up to 4000 time to overvolt?


----------



## trell959 (Dec 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I gotz 3918 today. Was sad i didnt make it up to 4000 time to overvolt?

Click to collapse



Ugh i just got 5360 but i missed to screenshot!! Hang on I'll try again 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Dec 26, 2011)

1.6 overclocked! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 26, 2011)

trell959 said:


> 1.6 overclocked!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You should send that captivate this way  lmao jk

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Dec 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You should send that captivate this way  lmao jk
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



when's your birthday? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 26, 2011)

trell959 said:


> when's your birthday?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



July 30th 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 26, 2011)

I added huggs, and trell to the mafia list. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I added huggs, and trell to the mafia list.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Yayy, the familia grows again

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yayy, the familia grows again
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Bigger, better, faster, STRONGER! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Bigger, better, faster, STRONGER!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



that that that that that dont kill me only make me stronger


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Bigger, better, faster, STRONGER!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Lol. What's up man? My nights kinda lame:/

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol. What's up man? My nights kinda lame:/
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Just chilling man  My night isn't all that amazing. I've been home for a good 3 hours.  How is everyone else? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 26, 2011)

blahhh cant sleep and pulled a muscle in my back :/


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> blahhh cant sleep and pulled a muscle in my back :/

Click to collapse



How did you manage to do that? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Just chilling man  My night isn't all that amazing. I've been home for a good 3 hours.  How is everyone else?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Meh, friend and girl issues. Now I don't feel like sleeping. Or drinking... which is kinda weird

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> How did you manage to do that?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



moving computers around, trying to get a router to work. it never did. :/


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Meh, friend and girl issues. Now I don't feel like sleeping. Or drinking... which is kinda weird
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



You always have girl problems man 

Hope everything works out man. It's kinda a good thing you don't want to drink. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> moving computers around, trying to get a router to work. it never did. :/

Click to collapse



What was the problem? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You always have girl problems man
> 
> Hope everything works out man. It's kinda a good thing you don't want to drink.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Yeah, I suppose so. I just found it weird cuz I always want to.lol. 
Nd I know man. Their brains are wired wrong
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, I suppose so. I just found it weird cuz I always want to.lol.
> Nd I know man. Their brains are wired wrong
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Who is their? The girls? Or you? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Who is their? The girls? Or you?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Girls

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Girls
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Both of you  lol jk Play portal, you'll feel better. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey mate can I be on that Mafia?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 26, 2011)

VeryCoolAlan said:


> Hey mate can I be on that Mafia?

Click to collapse



I don't know....maybe. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Both of you  lol jk Play portal, you'll feel better.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Well I have to get up in 4 nd a half hours dude. I'm gunna try to get some sleep.
Goodnight Mafia
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 26, 2011)

Night man 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ohai guys.
> 
> Hahaha, the left speaker of my Nokia BH-503 was making an annoying buzzing sound and I punched it okay....

Click to collapse



...xD Hey there man.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 26, 2011)

What about his fb page? I haven't seen it, I don't have fb 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> He has over 38,000,000 likes! Then Pink Floyd has only like 16,000,000. What has the world come to?!

Click to collapse



Retarded pre-teen females.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Fortunately there's a hate page with nearly 2 million members. And thank God my close friends all hate him.

Click to collapse



If my close friends liked him then they wouldn't be my close friends after.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Valid point.

Click to collapse



Quite 

I want to play old republic! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What is that.

Click to collapse



A game? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Thank you captain obvious, what kinda of game?

Click to collapse



Star Wars  Derp.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I guessed. OK gotta go, bye.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Cya man 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 26, 2011)

good morning awesome people


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> If it can talk the talk it needs to walk the walk.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Sorry I slept xD I'd just finished playing  came off xD




Morning 

Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 26, 2011)

Morning Mafia. I'm about ready to pass out I'm so tired

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Morning Mafia. I'm about ready to pass out I'm so tired
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



'Mornin 

lol how come ?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Mornin
> 
> lol how come ?

Click to collapse



Stayed up to late to many nights in a row

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 26, 2011)

xD Fair enough 

Also, Skrim has Spiders.. FUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## husam666 (Dec 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Fair enough
> 
> Also, Skrim has Spiders.. FUUUUUUUUUU

Click to collapse



you mean these?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Fair enough
> 
> Also, Skrim has Spiders.. FUUUUUUUUUU

Click to collapse



Haha, man, get that stupid mod that changes the spiders form into bears
What race and class are you trying?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, man, get that stupid mod that changes the spiders form into bears
> What race and class are you trying?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



There is?! XD  Imma go look for that 

Not sure on it's name but I'm a lizard guy, in like grey and red, You?

also Class? 




Husam -____________________________________-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys, do you think I should flash this:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1363765

Click to collapse



Y U NO MAKE YOUR OWN DECISIONS?!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 26, 2011)

go ahead milad xD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> There is?! XD  Imma go look for that
> 
> Not sure on it's name but I'm a lizard guy, in like grey and red, You?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, are you a tes noob? 
Those are argonians. And class: warrior, mage, thief. That sort of thing
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, man, get that stupid mod that changes the spiders form into bears
> What race and class are you trying?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse





deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, are you a tes noob?
> Those are argonians. And class: warrior, mage, thief. That sort of thing
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



I am a noob xD Some of the texture packs look awesome 
also ahh okay, which are you? 
Well I'm trying to get something to do with dragons for this wizard, Its near black somewhere, (I forgot XDSorry )


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I am a noob xD Some of the texture packs look awesome
> also ahh okay, which are you?
> Well I'm trying to get something to do with dragons for this wizard, Its near black somewhere, (I forgot XDSorry )

Click to collapse



Haha, yeah, but get the post process shader mod first. Best graphical improvement you can do as of yet.
I'm a khajiit sneaky archer
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, yeah, but get post process shader mod first. Best graphical improvement you can do as of yet.
> I'm a khajiit sneaky archer
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Sweet dude  Ill look for that, Also you use Nexus Mod manager?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet dude  Ill look for that, Also you use Nexus Mod manager?

Click to collapse



Yes, yes I do it's the easiest way

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yes, yes I do it's the easiest way
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



xD Yeah seems pretty cool 

---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 PM ----------

Just installed the post porceess Thing


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Yeah seems pretty cool
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 PM ----------
> 
> Just installed the post porceess Thing

Click to collapse



Oh, I found option 3 looks the best.
Also try some of these, the mouse smoothing makes quite a diff. http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/11/11/t...e-graphics-disable-vsync-change-fov-and-more/
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> To flash, or not to flash, that is the question.

Click to collapse



Backup and flash 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, I found option 3 looks the best.
> Also try some of these, the mouse smoothing makes quite a diff. http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/11/11/t...e-graphics-disable-vsync-change-fov-and-more/
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



I did 1  Ill see what its like then 3 

also Awesome dude  the water looks sweet


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I did 1  Ill see what its like then 3
> 
> also Awesome dude  the water looks sweet

Click to collapse



Welcome to the most immersive game there is 
@milad, skyrim
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 26, 2011)

Skyrim crashes


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Skyrim crashes

Click to collapse



Take off mods one by one till it works

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Take off mods one by one till it works
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Did that still crashed , Turned out it was the Poost processing  and that it had to be uninstalled from CP but should work now


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Did that still crashed , Turned out it was the Poost processing  and that it had to be uninstalled from CP but should work now

Click to collapse



Yeah,that's the thing about putting mods on... once you start tinkering you do a lot of it

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah,that's the thing about putting mods on... once you start tinkering you do a lot of it
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



tis awesome  BEars = glitchy but better than a spider  XD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I need alcohol...

Click to collapse



I has some left over from yesterday, You want? xD


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I has some left over from yesterday, You want? xD

Click to collapse



Unless its an Irish car bomb, no. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Dec 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I need alcohol...

Click to collapse



Ugh i need sleep

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 26, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Unless its an Irish car bomb, no.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



xD naaa it's not  


trell959 said:


> Ugh i need sleep
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sleep ?  xD


----------



## trell959 (Dec 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD naaa it's not
> 
> 
> Sleep ?  xD

Click to collapse



I wish. I'm about to go to work. Don't xda and drive! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Dec 26, 2011)

galaxy says hi 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Dec 26, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Flashed the ROM, damn it's fast!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sweet dude  Whats the difference? 


trell959 said:


> I wish. I'm about to go to work. Don't xda and drive!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



XD Have fun at work dude


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> The difference between what?
> 
> @trell, cute puppy!

Click to collapse



medicinal and not


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Non-medical is Methanol, makes you blind (yes, blind) if consumed, and has a cooper like color. Medical is Ethanol, and is colorless like water. Basically the alcohol used in alcoholic beverages is Ethanol, but I need pure ethanol to put some on the painful pimple on my chin. Worst part it's not even ready to be popped!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------
> 
> Oh and if you don't know, I don't drink alcohol.

Click to collapse



Try green toothpaste (at night before you goto bed) on the pimple.
Also hi all

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 26, 2011)

@ max. Think i have enough mods yet?


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> @ max. Think i have enough mods yet?

Click to collapse



Nevar

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Dec 26, 2011)

off of work early 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi, thank you, but what is green toothpaste?

Click to collapse



Toothpaste that's green in color. Not the gel toothpastes but, PASTE IT HAS TO BE GREEN. There is some ingredient in the green ones that aren't in the white ones  that  has a drying effect. 

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> @ max. Think i have enough mods yet?

Click to collapse



xD lmao 

Not yet 

I got about 4


----------



## trell959 (Dec 26, 2011)

Ugh!! Recovery problems with the s2!!!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 26, 2011)

What's up with it? 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## trell959 (Dec 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> What's up with it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 I can't mount my SD in recovery so I am unable to flash anything! I'm on a nice rom, but still! 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 26, 2011)

trell959 said:


> I can't mount my SD in recovery so I am unable to flash anything! I'm on a nice rom, but still!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



How the hell does that happen?! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 27, 2011)

trell959 said:


> I can't mount my SD in recovery so I am unable to flash anything! I'm on a nice rom, but still!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse






Damn unlucky dude xD flash a new recovery with adb,  or Rom manager? 


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 27, 2011)

New speakers in my truck. Sound great. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> New speakers in my truck. Sound great.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Ear destroying speaker blasts? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Ear destroying speaker blasts?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



They're the best kind xD






Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> They're the best kind xD
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Do you have a cure for being too tired? XD

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Do you have a cure for being too tired? XD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Crack....er....CAFFEINE! YEAH CAFFEINE! That's it!  

Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Dec 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> How the hell does that happen?!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I really don't know!!!??!? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Dec 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn unlucky dude xD flash a new recovery with adb,  or Rom manager?
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Going to try right now

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Crack....er....CAFFEINE! YEAH CAFFEINE! That's it!
> 
> Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't do drugs misses. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Dec 27, 2011)

Okay so when I  mount my internal SD, I can see all of my files, but when I flash, they don't stick! It completed the flash then boots into my old rom

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Do you have a cure for being too tired? XD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse




Red Bull xD

Or sleep  




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 27, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Okay so when I  mount my internal SD, I can see all of my files, but when I flash, they don't stick! It completed the flash then boots into my old rom
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse





You haven't got a daulboot kernel have you? 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Dec 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Crack....er....CAFFEINE! YEAH CAFFEINE! That's it!
> 
> Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium

Click to collapse



sharing is caring


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Red Bull xD
> 
> Or sleep
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've slept enough  No longer in need of that! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Ear destroying speaker blasts?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



No, no subwoofer

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## NotATreoFan (Dec 27, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Okay so when I  mount my internal SD, I can see all of my files, but when I flash, they don't stick! It completed the flash then boots into my old rom
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Mounting _/system_ before flash?


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I don't do drugs misses.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I know that  I  was making a joke 

Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Check ur pm

Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Check ur pm
> 
> Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey babydoll ! How are you? 
Replied... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thread why u dead ?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thread killed successfully... Now I can sleep ... 

Goodnight mafia 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Thread killed successfully... Now I can sleep ...
> 
> Goodnight mafia
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Good night Dex. I was eating some birthday cake.....

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 27, 2011)

Anybody here?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Want. My cars speakers suck. They get extremely noisy when I raise the bass.
> 
> Oh and good morning!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Good midnight my friend 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 27, 2011)

I hate my job so much right now. Was just at a friends nd she had a couple of hot horny friends over... and were all heading out. I of course can't go because I have to be up at 5f#cking30
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 27, 2011)

And goodnight Mafia 
At least my battery life is awesome.lol 50% unplugged 18 1/2 hours ago
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## trell959 (Dec 27, 2011)

Today was a good day! Fixed recovery,  and got skyrim! And goodnight DD

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning mafia

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning people


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 27, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Awesome man

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning mafia ...
I'm not feeling well... And I suspect food poisoning 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I hate my job so much right now. Was just at a friends nd she had a couple of hot horny friends over... and were all heading out. I of course can't go because I have to be up at 5f#cking30

Click to collapse



Just pull an all nighter. Or call out...just sayin' lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 27, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Just pull an all nighter. Or call out...just sayin' lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Calling in sick is not possible with my job and situation.lol
But yeah, I prob shoulda pulled a allnighter... it would have been worth it
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh, and goodmorninng guys. I'm hungryyyy

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, and goodmorninng guys. I'm hungryyyy
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Good morning double d ! 



Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Good morning double d !
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Dex, how goes it?  

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Dex, how goes it?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Sick..  most likely food poisoning  


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Sick..  most likely food poisoning
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Yucky, how bad?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yucky, how bad?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Not really bad... Just fever, dizziness and that I'm throwing up anything I eat  

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Not really bad... Just fever, dizziness and that I'm throwing up anything I eat
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



No, not bad at all
Hope you get over it soon bro
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> No, not bad at all
> Hope you get over it soon bro
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Thanks  DD 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Thanks  DD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



You should buy portal 2 and co-op with me sometime
Only 15$ on steam lol
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You should buy portal 2 and co-op with me sometime
> Only 15$ on steam lol
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Why not? But not now... I can barely look at my phones screen without getting headache  I can't even think of playing a game 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Why not? But not now... I can barely look at my phones screen without getting headache  I can't even think of playing a game
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Cool. Oh, and I'm at work anyways

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You should buy portal 2 and co-op with me sometime
> Only 15$ on steam lol
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



I download that yesterday 

Sup 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I download that yesterday
> 
> Sup
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi max 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## trell959 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 27, 2011)

So I'm buying a laptop: http://www.hhgregg.com/asus-laptop-pc-with-intel-i7-2670qm-processor/item/G74SXRH71#target2

Anyone think this is a good buy for the money?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I download that yesterday
> 
> Sup
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We play tonightz??! XD

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 27, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> So I'm buying a laptop: http://www.hhgregg.com/asus-laptop-pc-with-intel-i7-2670qm-processor/item/G74SXRH71#target2
> 
> Anyone think this is a good buy for the money?
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Pricy 

But 12gb of ram  


NICE!!!

If you can afford it i say buy it!!!!!!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/12-extremely-disappointing-facts-about-popular-mus?s=mobile
> 
> *I don't want to live on this planet anymore.*
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The "I don't want to live on this planet anymore" thing is starting to really get on my nerves. People should be proud they are a step above the masses.

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> C'mon, that was just a joke. Why so serious?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



We need a newer and funnier joke to say to things like that then


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/12-extremely-disappointing-facts-about-popular-mus?s=mobile
> 
> *I don't want to live on this planet anymore.*
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse









-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Dec 27, 2011)

Anybody want updog.? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't feel good..... 

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....Okay it is


----------



## trell959 (Dec 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't feel good.....
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....Okay it is

Click to collapse



Why? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

Does anybody know the app "viber" ? I have seen mixed reviews... Some say it's trustworthy and others say that its stealing private data  

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 27, 2011)

Bleh. I hate this

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Bleh. I hate this
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Hey watt ! What's wrong ?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey watt ! What's wrong ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



My girlfriend not being here

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 27, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Why?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My head hurts and everytime I stand up I feel dizzy and nauseous.
On another note....look what came in the mail today 
Pretty white cover for mai Sensation is pretty.
Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....Okay it is


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My girlfriend not being here
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



That sucks  
Is she coming back soon ?



Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 27, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My girlfriend not being here
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



  

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....Okay it is


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> My head hurts and everytime I stand up I feel dizzy and nauseous.
> On another note....look what came in the mail today
> Pretty white cover for mai Sensation is pretty.
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....Okay it is

Click to collapse



Is that an iPhone there ? And a white sensation case? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> That sucks
> Is she coming back soon ?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



On teh second of january







Babydoll25 said:


> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....Okay it is

Click to collapse





-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 27, 2011)

Old case on the left. New white case and clear tpu case on the right. 

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....Okay it is


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Is that an iPhone there ? And a white sensation case?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



No. No iPhone. Those things aren't allowed in my house. It's Sparky's Rezound (white case), my Nexus S and the Sensation. I took the pic with the Amaze
Yeah, It's my new white Sensation battery door/cover

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....Okay it is


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. No iPhone. Those things aren't allowed in my house. It's Sparky's Rezound (white case), my Nexus S and the Sensation. I took the pic with the Amaze
> Yeah, It's my new white Sensation battery door/cover
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....Okay it is

Click to collapse



I see.... Congrats on the new cover ! It looks nice 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I see.... Congrats on the new cover ! It looks nice
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Thanks. Now all I need is a white door for the Amaze and I'll be happy. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey guys 

Get super stickman golf on the market for free its awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Old case on the left. New white case and clear tpu case on the right.
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....Okay it is

Click to collapse



Me jelly. Is the reception any better?

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 27, 2011)

View attachment 831741

we will win


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 28, 2011)

image! y u no show up?!?!?!?!


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 28, 2011)

View attachment 831750
My 3500 mah battery and the stock 1300 mah one

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 831750
> My 3500 mah battery and the stock 1300 mah one
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Wow, how long does 3500 last you?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wow, how long does 3500 last you?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



just got it today. letting it charge on the external charger. i has 4 batteries nao!


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 28, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Me jelly. Is the reception any better?
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



The same really. I get excellent reception so it can't get much better. 68dBm and 9.25Mbps down, 1.70Mbps up (the sensation is capped at 14.4Mbps, unlike my Amaze where I get 18Mbps down)

Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 28, 2011)

thread is dead


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> thread is dead

Click to collapse



Ohai 

Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ohai
> 
> Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using xda premium

Click to collapse



hai 
The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 28, 2011)

Mafiaz!! Hello

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Mafiaz!! Hello
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



3500 fully chargeded

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> 3500 fully chargeded
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Woooohoooo? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Woooohoooo?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Its big, but nice so far

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Its big, but nice so far
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Yaaaaaaaaaay!

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....Okay it is


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> 3500 fully chargeded
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



You shouldnt need to change batteries anymore?


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You shouldnt need to change batteries anymore?

Click to collapse



I hope not. I don't really like the size tho

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I hope not. I don't really like the size tho
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Do you have a battery door that sticks out now?


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Do you have a battery door that sticks out now?

Click to collapse



Very much so





-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Very much so
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Blurry photo is burry
and drunk dd is drunk


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Blurry photo is burry
> and drunk dd is drunk

Click to collapse



thats why its blurry 

and does anyone know why i cant see people on omegle, or they cant see me?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2011)

good morning people


----------



## trell959 (Dec 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good morning people

Click to collapse



Goodnight 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

Good morning everybody !!

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning guys. Winter has hit with a vengeance

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Morning guys. Winter has hit with a vengeance
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Snow? 


Also 'Afternoon


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Snow?
> 
> 
> Also 'Afternoon

Click to collapse



Good afternoon max  

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Snow?
> 
> 
> Also 'Afternoon

Click to collapse



Yes snow+ a -17temp
Awhadup Max?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yes snow+ a -17temp
> Awhadup Max?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



I'm jealous ...  

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## TheRomMistress (Dec 28, 2011)

Are you kids being good?


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Are you kids being good?

Click to collapse



No. Im thinking of messing with kernels 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 28, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Are you kids being good?

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak is always good, unless She's bad. 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## TheRomMistress (Dec 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pipsqueak is always good, unless She's bad.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



OoO, I like the sound of that


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Good afternoon max
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Sup dude  Whats up 


deliriousDroid said:


> Yes snow+ a -17temp
> Awhadup Max?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



wow XD Awesome 

Tired, and bored  You?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 28, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> OoO, I like the sound of that

Click to collapse



Hi TRM!!!!!


Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yes snow+ a -17temp
> Awhadup Max?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Me jelly

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi TRM!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ohai

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup dude  Whats up
> 
> 
> wow XD Awesome
> ...

Click to collapse



Studying mechanics and thinking about kernel development...( in other words USB OTG on sensation  ) 
And I'm tempted to root and start flashing  
you? Any news?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 28, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Are you kids being good?

Click to collapse



Long time no see trm. Been up to too many shenanigans?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Studying mechanics and thinking about kernel development...( in other words USB OTG on sensation  )
> And I'm tempted to root and start flashing
> you? Any news?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



ROOT 

Also awesome dude  Good luck ;D

And not really, being bored.. Been waiting like 3 weeks for 1 small part for bike to come and still hasn't come  Just ordered one from ebay hopefully will be here sooooner


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> ROOT
> 
> Also awesome dude  Good luck ;D
> 
> And not really, being bored.. Been waiting like 3 weeks for 1 small part for bike to come and still hasn't come  Just ordered one from ebay hopefully will be here sooooner

Click to collapse



Lol. Thanks 
I can't root today though... No pc around  probably this Friday.. 
What part is it? Hope it doesn't take long.. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Lol. Thanks
> I can't root today though... No pc around  probably this Friday..
> What part is it? Hope it doesn't take long..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Damn okay xD Should be pretty awesome ;D

Shim Spacer for my Stem because it's too big for the steering tube  Also cheers 


This ;D


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn okay xD Should be pretty awesome ;D
> 
> Shim Spacer for my Stem because it's too big for the steering tube  Also cheers
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jesus christ that's a massive spacer. Nothing half that size comes near my bike! 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Jesus christ that's a massive spacer. Nothing half that size comes near my bike!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



xD lols  It's not a spacer  Read it bro XD

Goes on the steering tube on forks, stem goes round it, adds no height XD


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 28, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD lols  It's not a spacer  Read it bro XD
> 
> Goes on the steering tube on forks, stem goes round it, adds no height XD

Click to collapse



Ahh. It just adds some space.





First full charge from my 3500 mah battery.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ahh. It just adds some space.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I assume your a heavy user?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I assume your a heavy user?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



14hours and like.. 30% left isn't bad, you can see in the middle bit what its like when not being used 


Awesome dude


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello:
Dexter
DD
TRIM
BD
MAx
Husam
Watt
Lurks
Missed


How is everyone?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> Dexter
> DD
> TRIM
> ...

Click to collapse



oh, hi dave whats up?


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I assume your a heavy user?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Well I'm gonna give it 5 full charges and discharges to get full capacity 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oh, hi dave whats up?

Click to collapse



not much, did u get your phone?  

I had an awesome xmas, lots of drinking  LOL and new years is this weekend  yikes more drinking 

---------- Post added at 10:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 AM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> ICS! Y U NO HAVE GOOD BATTERY LIFE??!
> 
> Ohai. I'm so ****ing pissed right now. The Motherf##kers have f##king f##ked up the VPNs, it's as slow as f##k!! Like 5 kbps!

Click to collapse



ewwwwww 5kb 

atrocious


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> ICS! Y U NO HAVE GOOD BATTERY LIFE??!
> 
> Ohai. I'm so ****ing pissed right now. The Motherf##kers have f##king f##ked up the VPNs, it's as slow as f##k!! Like 5 kbps!

Click to collapse



Its a 3500mah battery. And move? :what:

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> not much, did u get your phone?
> 
> I had an awesome xmas, lots of drinking  LOL and new years is this weekend  yikes more drinking
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not yet, but now my father wants to try it, I hope error planted a bomb in it -_-

edit: that man can barely use facebook on the computer, and barely can use his dumb phone

father, Y U NO REALIZE MODERN TECH IS NOT MADE FOR YOU?!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Atrocious?
> 
> Yes. 5 kbps. Even lower. Welcome to Iran. Without VPN it's like 80 kbps, but them motherf##king bast#rds have blocked everything, so, without it, I have no Facebook, no YouTube, no 9GAG, can't download ROMs or kernels (most file sharig sites are also blocked), and thanks to Google, no Android Market. F##k this place.

Click to collapse



atrocious means disgusting 

@husam

Tell your dad NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Tell him its yours and no one can play with it til you play with it 

LOL (phrasing)


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ohai
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Hai.
I don't wanna goto Ada's (or to General for that matter) 
Bad cab drivers are very bad.....

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> atrocious means disgusting
> 
> @husam
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



latest update on that:
my mother was trolling me -____-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL (phrasing)

Click to collapse




Speaking of Phrasing:

ARCHER COMES BACK January 19th!!!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hai.
> I don't wanna goto Ada's (or to General for that matter)
> Bad cab drivers are very bad.....
> 
> Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.

Click to collapse



Take a brick?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> My Nexus S has problems with UVing. It goes to the sleep of death with it.

Click to collapse



yep mine epic (same gpu) does that too so i don't play with volting 

Anyway milad get Super Stickman Golf!!!!

Its EPIC!!! 

---------- Post added at 11:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 AM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> He is like gone or something?

Click to collapse



LOL

Its a Show!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Sure, with my speed it's gonna take like a week.

Click to collapse



When do they fix vpn?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Oh, that Archer. I thought you mean our Archer, the recognized developer OT guy.
> 
> I don't play with voltages too but the kernel I use is UV b default, so I have to increase the voltages every time I flash it new or I as it seems like wen I wipe dalvik cache.
> The sleep of death sucks though. It won't even boot without pulling the battery.
> ...

Click to collapse




Oh i thought in your previous post u said the messed them up 

So do u think you could get around it and get it back to normal? 


and Archer is also Know as John


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> No, I wiped dalvik to flash something, and little did I know, i had to apply my set voltages again. So My phone went to sleep of death a couple of times.
> 
> No. We just gonna have to wait for the damn bastard to restore the speed, and God only knows when they want to...
> 
> I know.

Click to collapse



Oh besides those things how was your Holiday? If u had one?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> We don't celebrate Christmas...

Click to collapse



Do u celebrate any other holidays?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 28, 2011)

Guys, I had a horrible dream last night. I woke up in my dream to discover it was the morning after a party and I had passed out in a hot tub fully clothed. Then I reach into my pocket and pull out my phone, completely soaked and dead

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Guys, I had a horrible dream last night. I woke up in my dream to discover it was the morning after a party and I had passed out in a hot tub fully clothed. Then I reach into my pocket and pull out my phone, completely soaked and dead
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



ummm

Are you sure it wasn't reality?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ummm
> 
> Are you sure it wasn't reality?

Click to collapse



I'm using mah phone right now
Obviouslylol
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'm using mah phone right now
> Obviouslylol
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



It could be a dream too


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> It could be a dream too

Click to collapse



Then I'm still dreaming and this is one of the longest coldest most boring dreams evar

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> We the super awesome Nowruz.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Twas indeed. I think it's the closest thing to a nightmare I have had in a long time.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Then I'm still dreaming and this is one of the longest coldest most boring dreams evar
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



LOL

anyway dd how was you xmas?


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 28, 2011)

hola............


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> hola............

Click to collapse



¿Qué pasa

ما أخبارك

Quoi de neuf

Hur är det

这是怎么

Translation:
Whats up?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL
> 
> anyway dd how was you xmas?

Click to collapse



Meh, I have had better. 
How about yourself? I'm looking foreword to newyearseve
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ¿Qué pasa
> ....

Click to collapse



trying to kill my 3500 mah battery. 17% to go


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Meh, I have had better.
> How about yourself? I'm looking foreword to newyearseve
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Good, didn't get too many presents but i did get a lot of bottles of wine 
and gift cards 

My big gifts were my Doggie and i don't owe my dad any money


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2011)

Girl says hi in chat, facebook kills her

*forever alone*


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That's awful! Have gotten CSI to the crime scene??

Click to collapse



yes, but they found nothing, dude, she's like no trace of her on FB, she's not a troll, I don't think anyone reported her so that she dies in a trollocaust


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> trying to kill my 3500 mah battery. 17% to go

Click to collapse



Full brightness? Running a music streamer whilst on google maps? Overclocked to teh max?

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> Good, didn't get too many presents but i did get a lot of bottles of wine
> and gift cards
> 
> My big gifts were my Doggie and i don't owe my dad any money

Click to collapse



Booze is the best gift to get 
I got two bottles of vodka and one of spiced rum


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Full brightness? Running a music streamer whilst on google maps? Overclocked to teh max?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yum rum  ehh to vodka, nothing ends good witm me and vodka 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Full brightness? Running a music streamer whilst on google maps? Overclocked to teh max?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Had GPS on, playing games, full brightness, overvolted, overclocked.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Maybe she ran away before the murderer got to her, can't you find hee on Google or yahoo, or............

Click to collapse



she has twitter, good idea


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Had GPS on, playing games, full brightness, overvolted, overclocked.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Dead yet?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yum rum  ehh to vodka, nothing ends good witm me and vodka
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Vodka used to be my favorite, but now I like my liquor to have some colour to it Bourbon is now my fave

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Dead yet?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Twas a while ago. I managed to squeeze 17 hours out of it. Now I'm trying to figure out why my girlfriends phone has no service l. Stupid sprint!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Twas a while ago. I managed to squeeze 17 hours out of it. Now I'm trying to figure out why my girlfriends phone has no service l. Stupid sprint!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Even tho it's new and needs to be charged a few times that doesn't seem that long for a batt of that size. What brand is it?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Even tho it's new and needs to be charged a few times that doesn't seem that long for a batt of that size. What brand is it?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Generic Amazon? Idk. It was 4.35. No complaints. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a new addiction to another game 

Super Stickman Golf is so awesome, i can't stop playing 

LOL


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I have a new addiction to another game
> 
> Super Stickman Golf is so awesome, i can't stop playing
> 
> LOL

Click to collapse



YES! So much fun...have you beaten everything on gold yet?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Take a brick?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Y u no take brick 4 meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee? 

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 28, 2011)

Too late....I'm already here. 

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 28, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> YES! So much fun...have you beaten everything on gold yet?
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



No lol i got the first 3 beginner levels gold so far


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 28, 2011)

Guys, I noticed that I have become a lurker now without realizing it  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Guys, I noticed that I have become a lurker now without realizing it
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



David !.where.have you been ? Seen my new baby ? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> David !.where.have you been ? Seen my new baby ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Baby???????? 

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Baby????????
> 
> Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.

Click to collapse



Lmao! I was talking about my new phone  

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> David !.where.have you been ? Seen my new baby ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



I've seen every post in this thread  Do you like your new baby? 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I've seen every post in this thread  Do you like your new baby?
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Like? I LOVE IT   It's simply awesome!
And I'm not even rooted yet.. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 28, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I've seen every post in this thread  Do you like your new baby?
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Creeper
Jks. I look at the thread frequently without saying anything I needs a life. XD
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Generic Amazon? Idk. It was 4.35. No complaints.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



4bucks? Really, I don't know if I would want something that cheap

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

Does anybody have a clue on kernel development? I'm seriously thinking about getting on it ....

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 28, 2011)

Boooooo! I wanna go home nao. K?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Boooooo! I wanna go home nao. K?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Why, were are you?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 28, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Why, were are you?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



ADA's Transfer Taxi. 905 Paterson Plank Road, N. Bergen NJ


Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Does anybody have a clue on kernel development? I'm seriously thinking about getting on it ....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Kernel=engine of car (sort of) That's about all I know. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Like? I LOVE IT   It's simply awesome!
> And I'm not even rooted yet..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Dude, you HAVE to root it. When i see stock ROM now (after using IC and CM7), I'm like "kill it with fire!", it's so laggy  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Dude, you HAVE to root it. When i see stock ROM now (after using IC and CM7), I'm like "kill it with fire!", it's so laggy
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



I will... Eventually  xD most probably by this weekend I'll root it  
Any good roms/kernels I should try? 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Kernel=engine of car (sort of) That's about all I know.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I see.. xD how does USB on the go sound to your sensation? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I will... Eventually  xD most probably by this weekend I'll root it
> Any good roms/kernels I should try?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



No idea about kernels, but CM7 is super awesome  Been using it as a daily driver without problems for more than a month now, even though it's still in Alpha. If you like Sense, I recommend InsertCoin (speed, omg) or Bulletproof (tweaks, omg)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> No idea about kernels, but CM7 is super awesome  Been using it as a daily driver without problems for more than a month now, even though it's still in Alpha. If you like Sense, I recommend InsertCoin (speed, omg) or Bulletproof (tweaks, omg)
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



 cm7 still in alpha?  u sure? Maybe that's cm9?  

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> cm7 still in alpha?  u sure? Maybe that's cm9?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Nope, check the CM7 thread. Also, I should check the development forum more often, just noticed that there are a lot of ICS ROMs already  Time to flash...

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Nope, check the CM7 thread. Also, I should check the development forum more often, just noticed that there are a lot of ICS ROMs already  Time to flash...
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Just did  
I have to root  me jelly

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Just did
> I have to root  me jelly
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Just use Revolutionary, not HTCDev. Don't even think about unlocking with the HTC method  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Just use Revolutionary, not HTCDev. Don't even think about unlocking with the HTC method
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Don't worry.. I did a small research and realised that HTC is making fool of us with that "tool"... It is just cancelling our warranties  

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Don't worry.. I did a small research and realised that HTC is making fool of us with that "tool"... It is just cancelling our warranties
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



That was a given when they started the program 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 28, 2011)

I left that popsicle stand.... 
And took 18,000$ in payroll home with me.... 

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....Okay it is


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I left that popsicle stand....
> And took 18,000$ in payroll home with me....
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....Okay it is

Click to collapse



Y u thief?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Dec 29, 2011)

What up guys 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Y u thief?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



How am supposed to do the payroll if I don't have it?? 
I'm not a thief. I'm doing my job....

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....Okay it is


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 29, 2011)

Back to the minimalist look for my phone
And a big reworking of icon and widget placements+removed a whole screen!(unusual for me to do as I have run the same setup for half a year) the new placement is taking some getting used to oh, and there is 6 invisible icons hidden away
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Back to the minimalist look for my phone
> And a big reworking of icon and widget placements+removed a whole screen!(unusual for me to do as I have run the same setup for half a year) the new placement is taking some getting used to oh, and there is 6 invisible icons hidden away
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Nice! Pipsqueak approves.


Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nice! Pipsqueak approves.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



A thankyou... and a thank pipsqeak


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 29, 2011)

Bleh 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Dec 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Bleh
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



What?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## skyhammer (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow, this looks like a cool community! Can I join?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 29, 2011)

skyhammer said:


> Wow, this looks like a cool community! Can I join?

Click to collapse



Maybe later 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 29, 2011)

skyhammer said:


> Wow, this looks like a cool community! Can I join?

Click to collapse



Hmm, a complete noob asking to join...

Okay, we will play nice. So what sort of experience can you bring to this familia?
An what devices do you run?

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Maybe later
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Oh, hey err, im beginning to realize the truth. Being good friends with ex's is a bad idea.lol
Whats new man?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hmm, a complete noob asking to join...
> 
> Okay, we will play nice. So what sort of experience can you bring to this familia?
> An what devices do you run?
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a very true truth. It will only lead to confusion, complication, frustration, constipation, I don't know lol 

Not much man! I've got to get back on schedule with my sleeping.  So awful.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's a very true truth. It will only lead to confusion, complication, frustration, constipation, I don't know lol
> 
> Not much man! I've got to get back on schedule with my sleeping.  So awful.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Haha, holiday brreak been f#cking with your sleeping
And speaking of sleep in off foe now as I have to charge mahogany phone downstairs and I'm gunna go sleeep now. Goodnight everyone
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## skyhammer (Dec 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hmm, a complete noob asking to join...
> 
> Okay, we will play nice. So what sort of experience can you bring to this familia?
> An what devices do you run?
> ...

Click to collapse



This shall remain as a family secret, as I believe a certain twitch or facial tick may betray my true identity on the internet. As I have been the victim of many an unfair treatment in my life, I shall refrain from directly revealing my identity, powers and abilities. An identity theft scare does that to you.

Well, I have passions in cooking, although I'm an old man trying to learn new things like sushi and such. I even have this wonderful knife imported from Japan that holds its edge like some mythical Samurai blade. Some sword guy might know of it, but things being like it is, he might forget.

I used to go by other screen names when I was younger, but my unilingual/American friends have trouble enunciating it so I Anglicized it to the form you can see today.

Oh, and last year, I travelled to Peru with my young family and nearly got head-butted by a llama. I took revenge on the specied much later when I had my first ever llama steak. 

I might not be a total "badass" as the young ones call it, but I am an interesting, albeit older, man and I can hold my own.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 29, 2011)

You seem to be quite the linguist  I think you should fit in quite nicely but just as the rest of the members you must wait till you can become an official never. Just spam on here as often as possible (Not actual spam but I hope you get what I mean ). Introduce yourself to the rest of the members and let them know I said you were cool.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## skyhammer (Dec 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You seem to be quite the linguist  I think you should fit in quite nicely but just as the rest of the members you must wait till you can become an official never. Just spam on here as often as possible (Not actual spam but I hope you get what I mean ). Introduce yourself to the rest of the members and let them know I said you were cool.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Well, as a cunning linguist, I seek to deliver pleasure as often as I could with my tongue.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 29, 2011)

skyhammer said:


> Well, as a cunning linguist, I seek to deliver pleasure as often as I could with my tongue.

Click to collapse



I feel like I know you.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## skyhammer (Dec 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I feel like I know you.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



You might have seen some of my comments on other forums, or perhaps on reddit. You can't teach old dogs like me new tricks, so I guess the same can be said about my writing style.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 29, 2011)

skyhammer said:


> You might have seen some of my comments on other forums, or perhaps on reddit. You can't teach old dogs like me new tricks, so I guess the same can be said about my writing style.

Click to collapse



The writing style was the giveaway.  Plus, you used a familiar name is used to identify someone else. Undercover bosses ftw  Maybe, we'll cut your time depending on your interaction with the mafia.  See how they react to a noob.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## skyhammer (Dec 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The writing style was the giveaway.  Plus, you used a familiar name is used to identify someone else. Undercover bosses ftw  Maybe, we'll cut your time depending on your interaction with the mafia.  See how they react to a noob.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Why, thank you for your kind consideration, Mr Error. I shall do my best to prove my capabilities. Shall I introduce you to my latest masterpiece?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1416515&goto=newpost


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 29, 2011)

Buonjorno tutti

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Buonjorno tutti
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Lolwhat?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lolwhat?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Just "good morning everybody" in Italian... At least I think so 
Wazzup dd?



Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Just "good morning everybody" in Italian... At least I think so
> Wazzup dd?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



The sun, so I may head to bed xD

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The sun, so I may head to bed xD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse




Hey error 
Should I say good morning? Or sleep tight? 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey error
> Should I say good morning? Or sleep tight?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Both xD

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Both xD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Lol... Enjoy your sleep then... Under the winter sun xD

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Both xD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Dude, how do you stay up so late?lol
@dex, well goodmorning to you 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Dude, how do you stay up so late?lol
> @dex, well goodmorning to you
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



More like afternoon... It's like 4 pm here... And I'm hungry  
Your news dd?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 29, 2011)

Morning.
@Cam and anyone else interested....
Full payroll monies were returned to General Taxi (and Ray by default) at 4am this morning ready to be distributed to drivers on Friday. Instead of one lump sum, the monies were divided up into individual envelopes marked with the drivers names.
 Cam, that thief comment made me sad

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> More like afternoon... It's like 4 pm here... And I'm hungry
> Your news dd?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Coldcoldcoldcoldcoldcoldcoldcoldcoldcoldcoldcoldcoldcoldcoldcoldcold!
Oh, and it's cold 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Coldcoldcoldcoldcoldcoldcoldcoldcoldcoldcoldcoldcoldcoldcoldcoldcold!
> Oh, and it's cold
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



It's cold here. I can only imagine how cold or is for you...... Brrrrrrrr

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's cold here. I can only imagine how cold or is for you...... Brrrrrrrr
> 
> Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.

Click to collapse



Ayup, cold dD is cold. March seems so far away

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 29, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ayup, cold dD is cold. March seems so far away
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Yeah,  March....so very far away....so many more days of cold left.... 
How are you DD?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah,  March....so very far away....so many more days of cold left....
> How are you DD?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




You haz pm 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> You haz pm
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



K
Edit: answered 
Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> K
> Edit: answered
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Answered back  

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> K
> Edit: answered
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Morning mafia

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning mafia
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Evening watt! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Evening watt!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



'Afternoon Dex xD


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Answered back
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Answered again....

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Morning mafia
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Y u call me thief? 
I finished payroll and delivered it to General this morning...... 
Also hi.

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Afternoon Dex xD

Click to collapse



   
#thatisall 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Afternoon Dex xD

Click to collapse




Hey max!
Wasabi? 
Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey max!
> Wasabi?
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



xD lmao! 

Nothing much dude , Rainy day  Yous?


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Y u call me thief?
> I finished payroll and delivered it to General this morning......
> Also hi.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



I joke, I kid

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD lmao!
> 
> Nothing much dude , Rainy day  Yous?

Click to collapse



Bored... Sitting and playing cod on my bro's Wii 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Bored... Sitting and playing cod on my bro's Wii
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



xD Awesome dude


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I joke, I kid
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



K. Pipsqueak needs a vacation. 
So do I..... 
Whatcha up too Cam? 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 29, 2011)

Bored dD is bored. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2011)

Edited just ?





skyhammer said:


> This shall remain as a family secret, as I believe a certain twitch or facial tick may betray my true identity on the internet. As I have been the victim of many an unfair treatment in my life, I shall refrain from directly revealing my identity, powers and abilities. An identity theft scare does that to you.
> 
> Well, I have passions in cooking, although I'm an old man trying to learn new things like sushi and such. I even have this wonderful knife imported from Japan that holds its edge like some mythical Samurai blade. Some sword guy might know of it, but things being like it is, he might forget.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 29, 2011)

*cough* shhh, nd edit post!

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 29, 2011)

is he *cough*un *cough*ban *cough* now?


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 29, 2011)

Sup Max! DD! ! 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hola. My room is the filthy

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 29, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Sup Max! DD! !
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Eric eric Como estas?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hola. My room is the filthy
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



CLEAN IT NAO! Pipsqueak said so. 

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> CLEAN IT NAO! Pipsqueak said so.
> 
> Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.

Click to collapse



It was scrubbed.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> It was scrubbed.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak approves. 

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 29, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Sup Max! DD! !
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse






Late reply sorry  xD


Wherve you been dude? XD 


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 29, 2011)

Ohai

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 29, 2011)

*crickets*
Oh well, good night then, I guess.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 30, 2011)

I hate cleaning 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Dec 30, 2011)

what's everybody been up too ?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 30, 2011)

trell959 said:


> what's everybody been up too ?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cleaning and trying to fix a laptop. I can't even get into the bios

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## skyhammer (Dec 30, 2011)

Ah... my new online family. I feel sooooo part of something great. Shall I continue, or just let it run its flow? Obviously some mods have taken a gander at what damage I have wrought over the psychologies of these poor souls, but I'm unsure as to whether I should continue my torment or not in the quest of seeking answers.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=20807149#post20807149


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi all. 
Sparky is driving the NEW 19 car  that I  personally badgered Ray for.   
He's lucky I  like him 
Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 30, 2011)

I killed it. >.>

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## skyhammer (Dec 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I killed it. >.>
> 
> Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.

Click to collapse



Greetings. You must be the elusive female member of the Mafia. I would have replied earlier, but I was distracted by pictures of cats.


----------



## trell959 (Dec 30, 2011)

Just got home from the track very fun

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 30, 2011)

skyhammer said:


> Greetings. You must be the elusive female member of the Mafia. I would have replied earlier, but I was distracted by pictures of cats.

Click to collapse



What kinda cats?  Meow meow? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## skyhammer (Dec 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What kinda cats?  Meow meow?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



More of columns and rows of dancing cats. I'm unsure, but it is fascinating and distracting.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 30, 2011)

skyhammer said:


> More of columns and rows of dancing cats. I'm unsure, but it is fascinating and distracting.

Click to collapse



Columns and rows? Sounds like Amsterdam. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## skyhammer (Dec 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Columns and rows? Sounds like Amsterdam.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Nay, I don't go Dutch.

You young fellow can take that euphemism any way you want it. Just like it was meant to be.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 30, 2011)

skyhammer said:


> Nay, I don't go Dutch.
> 
> You young fellow can take that euphemism any way you want it. Just like it was meant to be.

Click to collapse



Double entendras? Sounds like quite the web of words you're spinning. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## skyhammer (Dec 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Double entendras? Sounds like quite the web of words you're spinning.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Oh dear... double entendres, sticky webs at hand... is that what the young ones are calling it these days?


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 30, 2011)

brain! y u no have normal rest and awake periods!


----------



## skyhammer (Dec 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> brain! y u no have normal rest and awake periods!

Click to collapse



Because you need to learn how to sleep earlier?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey guys. I'm kinda worried I will be a cripple in a couple days time

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## huggs (Dec 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey guys. I'm kinda worried I will be a cripple in a couple days time
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



What? Why?!


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 30, 2011)

huggs said:


> What? Why?!

Click to collapse



Too much alcohol, I'm guessing  But seriously, why, dd?

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2011)

hello everyone, what's up?


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 30, 2011)

gvsynhis erhdegijuyhjkftjvhj macarena 
gndtibruwtcwewittudimuhghbdwtfh buena.
fjsrgfhhinjidyvdrfwtikojj
AAAAAAAYYYYY MACARENA
(bored)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> gvsynhis erhdegijuyhjkftjvhj macarena
> gndtibruwtcwewittudimuhghbdwtfh buena.
> fjsrgfhhinjidyvdrfwtikojj
> AAAAAAAYYYYY MACARENA
> ...

Click to collapse



damn that songs reminds me of my childhood  
thanks for bringing back some good memories


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Did you ever get your phone mate?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



not yet, I think I will have to wait about 20 more days


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> How come?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



the semester ends in about 20 days, it's when i go back to my parents' until the next semester starts


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 30, 2011)

Mad Jase is mad.


~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2011)

jasecloud4 said:


> Mad Jase is mad.
> 
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



just think before using that kalashnikov 
what's wrong?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Too much alcohol, I'm guessing  But seriously, why, dd?
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Lol, that will just be on new years day. 
No, but it's cuz last year I had a flu that went into my hips... it hurt so bad I was literally crippled for a week. And noww my hip is starting to hurt the same way again
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 30, 2011)

So I put this in my room, it worked for 5 minutes then quit. :/

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So I put this in my room, it worked for 5 minutes then quit. :/
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Did you put your fist through it?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## trell959 (Dec 30, 2011)

Goodmorning! What's everybody's plans for today

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 30, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Goodmorning! What's everybody's plans for today
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Haircut. Hbu?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 30, 2011)

MY BIKE ITS DONE  (mostly)

Also DD

Working  online mod for skyrim, but all other people are half naked with no animations xD It's getting threre though 
http://skyrim-online.com/


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Good evening g#ys.

Click to collapse



Why swap the U with a #? Because it definetley was a U and not A right... ? 

'Evening dude 

also :

http://imgur.com/RdCn7


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Did you put your fist through it?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



The bulb blew

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Why swap the U with a #? Because it definetley was a U and not A right... ?
> 
> 'Evening dude
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it was an A, he's single you know  

I think you should visit the iphone forums mil


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it was an A, he's single you know
> 
> I think you should visit the iphone forums mil

Click to collapse



XD lol XD  What's up dude ? 


m1l4droid said:


> Problem?
> 
> And awesome bike dude. My old bike got too small and I never bought a new one.  I got a car instead.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol  Fair enough


----------



## jasecloud4 (Dec 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> just think before using that kalashnikov
> what's wrong?

Click to collapse



Some people's sense of entitlement to government handouts is making mad, its not right to not work for 6 years and collect government money just because their too lazy to get a job. Nothing wrong em they just think the government should solve everything. Then I have to listen to them complain when something is too expensive or Uncle Sam doesn't want to pay for it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 30, 2011)

hey guys

I s-off'ed but i cant find an appropriate ruu.. just because my phone's cid is binded to htc turkey  should i root?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hey guys
> 
> I s-off'ed but i cant find an appropriate ruu.. just because my phone's cid is binded to htc turkey  should i root?

Click to collapse



Rooooooooooooooooot XD 

Awesome dude


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Rooooooooooooooooot XD
> 
> Awesome dude

Click to collapse



just changed my cid to SUperCID 

imma flash clockworkmod now... and screw htc turkey


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> just changed my cid to SUperCID
> 
> imma flash clockworkmod now... and screw htc turkey

Click to collapse



Don't know what CID is, 'Splain 

Also Awesome xD


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Don't know what CID is, 'Splain
> 
> Also Awesome xD

Click to collapse



Tke a look here

CID is a region specific code... for example a phone with an asian cid cant be flashed with a us or eu official rom ... unless it has the supercid..which is like the masterkey 
thats mostly used on de-branding devices to flash on them regular non branded roms...

My case is just hilarious, as there is no ruu for my region... so ill just take a nandroid of the stock rom and if i ever have to return it for service, ill just hope nobody sees cwm 
in other words: i just blew my warranty


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Tke a look here
> 
> CID is a region specific code... for example a phone with an asian cid cant be flashed with a us or eu official rom ... unless it has the supercid..which is like the masterkey
> thats mostly used on de-branding devices to flash on them regular non branded roms...
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohh okay awesome 

And xD lol, Well if they don't take it just fix it yourself  When my SGS2 (My first one  borked after a day I gave it to the store fully rooted and running a custom rom because I'd forgot to go stock haha  They still didn't notice )

Also go in the photography thread and rate my photo


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 30, 2011)

so many roms.... cant  choose........


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 30, 2011)

I found a new way of listening to music  Take your phone and press it against the pickup of the guitar (make sure the amp is turned on, of course) and hit play  This is so awesome

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> so many roms.... cant  choose........

Click to collapse



Lulz XD 

Good luck choosing


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> so many roms.... cant  choose........

Click to collapse



CM7, like I said already 
Edit: Or not... Forgot there are ICS ROMs 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 30, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I found a new way of listening to music  Take your phone and press it against the pickup of the guitar (make sure the amp is turned on, of course) and hit play  This is so awesome
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



xD Sick idea!


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Sick idea!

Click to collapse



And it works pretty good, even if the speaker on my phone is ****  Tomorrow I'll try it on a 50 watt amp, let's see what happens.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 30, 2011)

ohai david! 

need help choosing a rom... they say i must flash the new firmware... but its cid locked and my cid is not supported(HTC__M27). i have supercid, will that let me flash??


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> ohai david!
> 
> need help choosing a rom... they say i must flash the new firmware... but its cid locked and my cid is not supported(HTC__M27). i have supercid, will that let me flash??

Click to collapse



Have no idea about supercid, mine was unlocked out of the box. Idk, I guess try again or/and search.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> ohai david!
> 
> need help choosing a rom... they say i must flash the new firmware... but its cid locked and my cid is not supported(HTC__M27). i have supercid, will that let me flash??

Click to collapse



New HTC stuff seems soo confusing to root and flash now xD


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> New HTC stuff seems soo confusing to root and flash now xD

Click to collapse



Screw htc. I have forsaken them.  Developmentally they are becoming more frustrating and tedious.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Screw htc. I have forsaken them.  Developmentally they are becoming more frustrating and tedious.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



xD Exactly 

For us, We open odin, Flash a kernel, We has root  xD


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Exactly
> 
> For us, We open odin, Flash a kernel, We has root  xD

Click to collapse



Exactly! But the development can be a little tedious though.  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Screw htc. I have forsaken them.  Developmentally they are becoming more frustrating and tedious.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Thats kinda true... but sammy aint much better 

we have working ics


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Exactly! But the development can be a little tedious though.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Tedious? Explain xD

Also did you see ma bike?Mostly finished  (Eventually )


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Tedious? Explain xD
> 
> Also did you see ma bike?Mostly finished  (Eventually )

Click to collapse



i hate odin 
had to use it on the mini and it was gross


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Thats kinda true... but sammy aint much better
> 
> we have working ics

Click to collapse



This is where development gets tedious. We have to change binaries and stuff. But, at least our speakers don't suck to the point where we would rather opt out and give our customers super expensive beats headphones instead of addressing our problem with the crap speakers we have. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> i hate odin
> had to use it on the mini and it was gross

Click to collapse



How? Odin is extremely easy. You retarded son?  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Don't mess with logic, I'm smarter than you when it comes to that*



m1l4droid said:


> Problem?
> 
> And awesome bike dude. My old bike got too small and I never bought a new one.  I got a car instead.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



of course you didn't he*A*r (yes with an A) it, you read it, and it still counts, and yeah I may be single, but I'm not interested in men.



MacaronyMax said:


> XD lol XD  What's up dude ?
> 
> 
> lol  Fair enough

Click to collapse



nothing much, just boredom and nothing to do


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> This is where development gets tedious. We have to change binaries and stuff. But, at least our speakers don't suck to the point where we would rather opt out and give our customers super expensive beats headphones instead of addressing our problem with the crap speakers we have.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I loled, has a thanks xD  




Also SGS2 has a CM9 ROM


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> How? Odin is extremely easy. You retarded son?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



It may be easy, but i dont like it 

and about the beats.. youre just jealous 
 @husam, mil: hi 
edit :






 see? thats you with the good speaker


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> How? Odin is extremely easy. You retarded son?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Don Banane, it's a pleasure meeting  you again after this long time, how are you?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> of course you didn't he*A*r (yes with an A) it, you read it, and it still counts, and yeah I may be single, but I'm not interested in men.
> 
> 
> 
> nothing much, just boredom and nothing to do

Click to collapse



lol 

Also xD Fair enough 

Also I'm off for a lil seeya guys


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> It may be easy, but i dont like it
> 
> and about the beats.. youre just jealous
> @husam, mil: hi

Click to collapse



I don't need to be jealous. I have my own headphones by monster, and a good internal speaker to boot 

@Husam, How goes it man? Been feeling....unmotivated to do basically anything.  I bought L4D @ L4D2 for $7 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I don't need to be jealous. I have my own headphones by monster, and a good internal speaker to boot
> 
> @Husam, How goes it man? Been feeling....unmotivated to do basically anything.  I bought L4D @ L4D2 for $7
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



check my edit


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> check my edit

Click to collapse



Psh, when I'm taking a shower I beg to differ.  Plus, the picture is right. It's not a radio. It's a phone  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 30, 2011)

Just spent 90$ in the lcbo... I think tomorrow night might get a little messy.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 30, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Just spent 90$ in the lcbo... I think tomorrow night might get a little messy.lol
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



DD!  Eyy.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 30, 2011)

downloading ics firmware and rom. be jelly


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> downloading ics firmware and rom. be jelly

Click to collapse



Nah. I'll play games on my computer, that can actually do something.  Unlike your ancient dinosaur turd with 512mb of ram. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hola. You jelly.





-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> DD!  Eyy.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Eeyyyy man I gotta work now

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I don't need to be jealous. I have my own headphones by monster, and a good internal speaker to boot
> 
> @Husam, How goes it man? Been feeling....unmotivated to do basically anything.  I bought L4D @ L4D2 for $7
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



wow that's a good deal 
it goes good, same old same old 
are you going to take part in the ACM competition error?


night max


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Nah. I'll play games on my computer, that can actually do something.  Unlike your ancient dinosaur turd with 512mb of ram.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse


 just realised... my pc is 1.7 ghz single core 512mb ram.... my phone is 1.5 dual core 768mb ram   


i have to put ubuntu on it


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wow that's a good deal
> it goes good, same old same old
> are you going to take part in the ACM competition error?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Say what?

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Say what?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I'm going to make Jordan take the 1st prize (hopefully) 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACM_International_Collegiate_Programming_Contest


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> just realised... my pc is 1.7 ghz single core 512mb ram.... my phone is 1.5 dual core 768mb ram
> 
> 
> i have to put ubuntu on it

Click to collapse



Or burn it with fire. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm going to make Jordan take the 1st prize (hopefully)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACM_International_Collegiate_Programming_Contest

Click to collapse



Nah I probably won't enter. That's too much work for me right now. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> just realised... my pc is 1.7 ghz single core 512mb ram.... my phone is 1.5 dual core 768mb ram
> 
> 
> i have to put ubuntu on it

Click to collapse



You can have my 2.0 ghz dual core, 3 gb ram, Toshiba. One minor issue. Refuses to boot!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm going to make Jordan take the 1st prize (hopefully)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACM_International_Collegiate_Programming_Contest

Click to collapse



YEAH! go for it hus!  you can do it...  we wish luck 



I_am_Error said:


> Or burn it with fire.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



why? they did it on the hd2... i could compile ubuntu for the sensation... you could too on your s2 



watt9493 said:


> You can have my 2.0 ghz dual core, 3 gb ram, Toshiba. One minor issue. Refuses to boot!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



whats the prob watt? ram , mobo, or just dead cmos battery?


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> YEAH! go for it hus!  you can do it...  we wish luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Idk. It had a virus, wont boot into bios even!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Idk. It had a virus, wont boot into bios even!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Did you try to boot it without the ram? just to see the bios... some nasty ones hide there.... if youre unlucky then it might be in the bios... or cmos  

tried to hard-clear cmos?


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Did you try to boot it without the ram? just to see the bios... some nasty ones hide there.... if youre unlucky then it might be in the bios... or cmos
> 
> tried to hard-clear cmos?

Click to collapse



Didn't try without the ram. Not that concerned with it

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> YEAH! go for it hus!  you can do it...  we wish luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks dex, I still have to go to the university's meeting on Wednesday, then pass a skill level test.. the usual crap


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thanks dex, I still have to go to the university's meeting on Wednesday, then pass a skill level test.. the usual crap

Click to collapse



im sure youll make it


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 30, 2011)

skyhammer said:


> Greetings. You must be the elusive female member of the Mafia. I would have replied earlier, but I was distracted by pictures of cats.

Click to collapse



Must see ALL THE pictures of cats!!!
Hi all. Pipsqueak does not approve of,my new pleather case for my Amaze. 

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> im sure youll make it

Click to collapse



I sure hope


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 30, 2011)

Just booted up ics and sense 3.5 
Ics is niiice.... Sense 3.5 isn't :/

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 31, 2011)

Hellooo Mafia 
I'm on a diet 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## trell959 (Dec 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hellooo Mafia
> I'm on a diet
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Diet ? Why? I got a concussion 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hellooo Mafia
> I'm on a diet
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



hey dd 

im looking for a way to get rid of sense 3.5 . its fugly


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 31, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Diet ? Why? I got a concussion
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Holiday pounds
I like to be skinny.lol. but am now 14 pounds overweight. And shiittyy man, what happened?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hey dd
> 
> im looking for a way to get rid of sense 3.5 . its fugly

Click to collapse



Sense is a fuggly arse isn't it!
Why can't you get rid of it?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## trell959 (Dec 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Holiday pounds
> I like to be skinny.lol. but am now 14 pounds overweight. And shiittyy man, what happened?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Well I race motocross amd today I got into an accident, I'm alright, it's just F*ck!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sense is a fuggly arse isn't it!
> Why can't you get rid of it?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



cant find a decent aosp ics rom... most have silly bugs...

And sense 3 is beautiful. 3.5 is ****( even when on top of ics)

i guess im going back to sense 3...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> cant find a decent aosp ics rom... most have silly bugs...
> 
> And sense 3 is beautiful. 3.5 is ****( even when on top of ics)
> 
> i guess im going back to sense 3...

Click to collapse



I like 3.5. Synergy is nice, RCMix seems to be popular. But if 3.0 suits you better.... 
Maybe try Bulletproof 1.5 (I think 2.2.1 is 3.5 based)...
Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I like 3.5. Synergy is nice, RCMix seems to be popular. But if 3.0 suits you better....
> Maybe try Bulletproof 1.5 (I think 2.2.1 is 3.5 based)...
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hi bd

im downloading arhd atm... tthe first i found lol 
will try the others tomorrow...( its like 3 am )
although i upgraded the firmware for ics... that means i have to downgrade again to go to gingerbread?

anyway... i find the 3.5 too bloated... too big buttons and that home screen sucks... it reminded me of touchwiz 

back after a flash


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 31, 2011)

Just soft bricked mah phone

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Just soft bricked mah phone
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



And you are typing from it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

Good night people... Successfully flashed sense 3  but its 3.30 am.. so see ya tomorrow 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> And you are typing from it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please, it was just a soft brick, had it back up and running in no time


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Please, it was just a soft brick, had it back up and running in no time

Click to collapse



What happened ?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hi bd
> 
> im downloading arhd atm... tthe first i found lol
> will try the others tomorrow...( its like 3 am )
> ...

Click to collapse



Really? The only difference I noticed is it has access to the clock and shortcuts widget that the Rhyme/Bliss has and some ROMs have the option to run the Bliss style launcher. I've never noticed a change in icons or size..  I prefer 3.5 cuz I like the clock and shortcut  widget...not to mention the ability to have the words on the Runnymede dock version removed. 
Synergy r90 let's me have WiFi calling but I have to flash the shortcut widget separately, r93 HAS the shortcut widget but WiFi calling doesn't work 
Oh well....moar flashing=moar fun. 

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....Okay it is


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> What happened ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Dunno for sure, cleared cache/dalvic did a superwipe, reflashed my new rom/kernel and had the htc screen hang foreeeeeeeevvvvvveeeeeerrrrrrrr.


----------



## Phistachio (Dec 31, 2011)

Mentlegen.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 31, 2011)

Phistachio said:


> Mentlegen.

Click to collapse



Lulz mentlegen. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 31, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Lulz mentlegen.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I'm so tired I went and Google translated that

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'm so tired I went and Google translated that
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



....lmao! XD Obviously you're very tired. You should get to sleep dude.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 31, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> ....lmao! XD Obviously you're very tired. You should get to sleep dude.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I will dude gotta get mah rest for tomorrow night. Goodnight

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 31, 2011)

I want to sleep but for some stupid reason I can't. 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 31, 2011)

So I'm about to scream. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 31, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So I'm about to scream.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Why? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 31, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Why?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Kyla. -.- she's on her period......

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 31, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Kyla. -.- she's on her period......
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Lmao missed that huh? XD

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 31, 2011)

Morning and happy new years eve 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 31, 2011)

O__o









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## Phistachio (Dec 31, 2011)

Good morning pessoal  Happy New Year's eve 

Santino Corleone, son... You've done a great job with that bank. Now please bring me some coffe.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

Good morning mafia 

Happy new years eve 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 31, 2011)

Phistachio said:


> Good morning pessoal  Happy New Year's eve
> 
> Santino Corleone, son... You've done a great job with that bank. Now please bring me some coffe.

Click to collapse



Anyone know this guy?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Anyone know this guy?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Hey dd !
I think that it's the noob the don approved... But I'm not sure ... You can check his posts... They're only 40 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 31, 2011)

Lmao XD I'm in harrods and saw this 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao XD I'm in harrods and saw this
> 
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Lol. What's that max? Just a pc?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Lol. What's that max? Just a pc?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse




Yeah xD its the walloaper thar made me lol ;D




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah xD its the walloaper thar made me lol ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what's a walloaper ? 


hello everyone, how are you doing?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> what's a walloaper ?
> 
> 
> hello everyone, how are you doing?

Click to collapse




Wallpaper** -___- 

Sup hus 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wallpaper** -___-
> 
> Sup hus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nothing, the usual wake up late do nothing all day -__-

anything interesting with you?


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nothing, the usual wake up late do nothing all day -__-
> 
> anything interesting with you?

Click to collapse



Hey hus  how are you?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Hey hus  how are you?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



I'm good, thanks
what about you?


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm good, thanks
> what about you?

Click to collapse



I'm fine.. but bored... Making all the preparation for New years eve.... 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nothing, the usual wake up late do nothing all day -__-
> 
> anything interesting with you?

Click to collapse





XD lol fair enough  in London for new years 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I'm fine.. but bored... Making all the preparation for New years eve....
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Aww yeaahhh. Big party tonight?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2011)

dead, so dead


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 31, 2011)

DDs fault 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> DDs fault
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah yeah


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 31, 2011)

Guess I will kill it again then
Sliiccceeee ------/--
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Guess I will kill it again then
> Sliiccceeee ------/--
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



No, I'm gonna kill it, ok?

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> No, I'm gonna kill it, ok?
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse





Are you? XD 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> No, I'm gonna kill it, ok?
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Be my guest. Make it quick and painless tho... 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Be my guest. Make it quick and painless tho...
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



ffffffffuuuuuu-
Oh well. There is a small chance I may die from alcohol poisoning tonight  If that happens, totally worth it.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 31, 2011)

The hotels free wifi is over 200x faster than mine at home, Arrr me thinks  







Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> ffffffffuuuuuu-
> Oh well. There is a small chance I may die from alcohol poisoning tonight  If that happens, totally worth it.
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Same here bro. I got two 375ml bottles of tequila a half a bottle of grey goose, a 6 pack of Heineken and 4 coolers of some kind. Oh, and energy drinkssss

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The hotels free wifi is over 200x faster than mine at home, Arrr me thinks
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



F___ you max


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 31, 2011)

XD lmao, u jelly?? 


husam666 said:


> F___ you max

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey Max, did you try that multiplayer mod for skyrim?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lmao, u jelly??
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



are you seriously asking that? I don't even have 1/10 of that


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Same here bro. I got two 375ml bottles of tequila a half a bottle of grey goose, a 6 pack of Heineken and 4 coolers of some kind. Oh, and energy drinkssss
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Me jelly  I can't buy anything because I'm too young  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Me jelly  I can't buy anything because I'm too young
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



I shall have a shot in your honor

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> are you seriously asking that? I don't even have 1/10 of that

Click to collapse



Lol! I have like half of that download and 1/10 upload  I hate that hotel

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I shall have a shot in your honor
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



*okay*
We haz some rum at home though, so I might have a shot or 2 before I leave 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Phistachio (Dec 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Anyone know this guy?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Can't I have some fun once in a while? >.>

Yeah, I'm new at xda ( but have been looking around since July ), but I want to stay here...

But anyway... Got some fireworks ready for when the New Year gets here


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 31, 2011)

Phistachio said:


> Can't I have some fun once in a while? >.>
> 
> Yeah, I'm new at xda ( but have been looking around since July ), but I want to stay here...
> 
> But anyway... Got some firework ready for when the New Year gets here

Click to collapse



Cool, nice to meet you. Take some pics

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> *okay*
> We haz some rum at home though, so I might have a shot or 2 before I leave
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Yo ho ho nd a bottle of rum. Yaaarrrr

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## Phistachio (Dec 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Cool, nice to meet you. Take some pics
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Will do! 

It's light fireworks, since the rooftop is going to be a bit crowded... I don't want to end up in court


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 31, 2011)

Phistachio said:


> Can't I have some fun once in a while? >.>
> 
> Yeah, I'm new at xda ( but have been looking around since July ), but I want to stay here...
> 
> But anyway... Got some fireworks ready for when the New Year gets here

Click to collapse



No! The world is not a fun place! It's full of let downs and disappointments! 

Nah, I'm just screwing around.  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Phistachio (Dec 31, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No! The world is not a fun place! It's full of let downs and disappointments!
> 
> Nah, I'm just screwing around.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 31, 2011)

Phistachio said:


>

Click to collapse













-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Phistachio (Dec 31, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 31, 2011)

Phistachio said:


>

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Phistachio (Dec 31, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 31, 2011)

Phistachio said:


>

Click to collapse








So this is what I wake up to? Morning guys

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 31, 2011)

Phistachio said:


>

Click to collapse

































C-c-c-combo! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Phistachio (Dec 31, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So this is what I wake up to? Morning guys
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse








Morning


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 31, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> So this is what I wake up to? Morning guys
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Phistachio (Dec 31, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> C-c-c-combo!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse






































M-M-M-MONSTER COMBO!


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 31, 2011)

Phistachio said:


> M-M-M-MONSTER COMBO!

Click to collapse













-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2011)

that awkward moment when the mafia thread becomes a random meme thread


----------



## ClementNg23 (Dec 31, 2011)

hey mafia, 
happy new year from hong kong (GMT +10) 
have yourself a great time 

Clem


----------



## Phistachio (Dec 31, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse











husam666 said:


> that awkward moment when the mafia thread becomes a random meme thread

Click to collapse



lol! It's sponsored by the Mafia I guess.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> hey mafia,
> happy new year from hong kong (GMT +10)
> have yourself a great time
> 
> Clem

Click to collapse



Clement!
Happy new year mate


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that awkward moment when the mafia thread becomes a random meme thread

Click to collapse



Hey Husam!  How goes it? You need to get your phone sooner than later. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 31, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> hey mafia,
> happy new year from hong kong (GMT +10)
> have yourself a great time
> 
> Clem

Click to collapse



Hey Clem  Good seeing you again. Hong Kong? I wish I be in Hong Kong, sounds fun 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey Husam!  How goes it? You need to get your phone sooner than later.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



everything is good i sure hope  what about you sir?
it's going to be later


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> everything is good i sure hope
> it's going to be later

Click to collapse



 Then you need to start doing something with your phones. Can't your parents just mail it to you? Wouldn't it take less time to have it mailed as opposed to waiting? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi again 

/Sent from my super speed connection


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Then you need to start doing something with your phones. Can't your parents just mail it to you? Wouldn't it take less time to have it mailed as opposed to waiting?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



if they mail idiots will ask me to pay for the customs, and it's all maxy's fault  
and looks like no one they know is coming to Jordan, I guess I have to wait until the end of the semester, but hey look on the bright side, I don't have distractions when the finals start


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> if they mail idiots will ask me to pay for the customs, and it's all maxy's fault
> and looks like no one they know is coming to Jordan, I guess I have to wait until the end of the semester, but hey look on the bright side, I don't have distractions when the finals start

Click to collapse



It is all Maxey's fault.  

Well, if you fail  You'll have to send back the phone okay? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It is all Maxey's fault.
> 
> Well, if you fail  You'll have to send back the phone okay?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse









btw, how many batteries should be in the box?
my brother found only one, and the accessories set says there should be an extra battery


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> btw, how many batteries should be in the box?
> my brother found only one, and the accessories set says there should be an extra battery

Click to collapse



I was looking for that extra battery, and not a single extra was to be found. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 31, 2011)

:thumbup::banghead::screwy:

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I was looking for that extra battery, and not a single extra was to be found.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



you should've asked for a refund 
jk

brb, I'm out of food and I'm hungry


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you should've asked for a refund
> jk
> 
> brb, I'm out of food and I'm hungry

Click to collapse



Share? Yeah, I could if it's really important to you.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hi again
> 
> /Sent from my super speed connection

Click to collapse



Hi Maxey! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Share? Yeah, I could if it's really important to you.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



nah, it's ok

any plans for the new year's eve?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nah, it's ok
> 
> any plans for the new year's eve?

Click to collapse



No  Unfortunately I'll be doing nothing till the end of time.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 31, 2011)

They want to eliminate aids by 2015

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 31, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> They want to eliminate aids by 2015
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Awesome.  Hopefully the world doesn't end by 2012. Then we won't have to worry about aids.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Phistachio (Dec 31, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Awesome.  Hopefully the world doesn't end by 2012. Then we won't have to worry about aids.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



The world isn't ending, we'll just have a Planetary Alignement. Nothing more.

It may trigger earthquakes and tsunamis though.

Plus, there might be a solar wind, but it's consequence will be a large scale blackout only.


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 31, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Awesome.  Hopefully the world doesn't end by 2012. Then we won't have to worry about aids.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



The Mayans were eliminated by the Mexicans. That's why the calendar ends in 2012. -.-

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 31, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> The Mayans were eliminated by the Mexicans. That's why the calendar ends in 2012. -.-
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I don't go for that crap anyways lol

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> No  Unfortunately I'll be doing nothing till the end of time.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



lol, looks like story of all our lives


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, looks like story of all our lives

Click to collapse








-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



exactly


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Year!
I haz to work....well, I don't have too... But I HAVE too... (does that make sense?)
>.>
0.o

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 31, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Happy New Year!
> I haz to work....well, I don't have too... But I HAVE too... (does that make sense?)
> >.>
> 0.o
> ...

Click to collapse



It sounds to me you want monies for a new phone  Again.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 31, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It sounds to me you want monies for a new phone  Again.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



One does not simply stop buying new phones.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 31, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> One does not simply stop buying new phones.
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



One does not simply stop any addiction.  How goes it David? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 31, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> One does not simply stop any addiction.  How goes it David?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Lol. How well I know

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi sorry for dissapearing earlier, nothing says free wifi like downloading 5gbs of crap in a few hours 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hi sorry for dissapearing earlier, nothing says free wifi like downloading 5gbs of crap in a few hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I do that daily 






-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice ;D

I cant upload a screen shot  but 20mbps  





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice ;D
> 
> I cant upload a screen shot  but 20mbps
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And that's throttled. Hit the 250 gb cap last night

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 31, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> And that's throttled. Hit the 250 gb cap last night
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse




Wow xD nice dude 

I'm jelly of those speeds 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wow xD nice dude
> 
> I'm jelly of those speeds
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U mad bro?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 31, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> U mad bro?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse





Just jelly xD I am mad thar my SD is nearly full now though 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Just jelly xD I am mad thar my SD is nearly full now though
> 
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



My girlfriend just got a new evo shift running 2.2. I'm rooting it.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Dec 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice ;D
> 
> I cant upload a screen shot  but 20mbps
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



From wifi or on your computer? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 31, 2011)

trell959 said:


> From wifi or on your computer?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Ob my phone  having to download everything to ir, nearly filled.internal and sd now haha 

Also awesome watt 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ob my phone  having to download everything to ir, nearly filled.internal and sd now haha
> 
> Also awesome watt
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



fill sd with crap, im not macaronymax


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 31, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> fill sd with crap, im not macaronymax

Click to collapse




XD its not all crap  just making the most of a connection 200x faster than home xD 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 31, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It sounds to me you want monies for a new phone  Again.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I ALWAYS want new phone(s) 
But its really because New Year's Eve is a cab driver's stress test. It's VERY busy. Like a 1200$ per driver busy night. So I'm there to make sure everything goes smoothly (as possible)
I don't have a set schedule. I'm supposed to just manage the place and be there when I need to....which in my mind is every shift change (4am....uggghhh!) And on busy nights like this....
What's up all!

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 31, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> My girlfriend just got a new evo shift running 2.2. I'm rooting it.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay??!!

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 31, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay??!!
> 
> Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.

Click to collapse



Yes yaaaayyyyyyyyy. I hate HTC sense. Especially when the phone doesn't have the rram to run it! 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy 2012 mafia 
Best wishes to all   

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 31, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Yes yaaaayyyyyyyyy. I hate HTC sense. Especially when the phone doesn't have the rram to run it!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



K. Then Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 31, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> K. Then Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!
> 
> Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.

Click to collapse



What are you doing for new years

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 31, 2011)

Delicious chocolate cake is delicilous

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> What are you doing for new years
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Working on and off. I was there this morning at four  back home by seven, then back there at four this afternoon. I'm home now and I'll go back at eight maybe stay till eleven/twelve leave and go back at three or four am .... I feel like a ping pong ball.... 
Whatcha doin urself?
Happy New Year to you, your girl and your family!! 
That also goes for all of my mafia famillia....  

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....Okay it is


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Delicious chocolate cake is delicilous
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Mmmmm....chocolate..... Pipsqueak gusta....

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....Okay it is


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Working on and off. I was there this morning at four  back home by seven, then back there at four this afternoon. I'm home now and I'll go back at eight maybe stay till eleven/twelve leave and go back at three or four am .... I feel like a ping pong ball....
> Whatcha doin urself?
> Happy New Year to you, your girl and your family!!
> That also goes for all of my mafia famillia....
> ...

Click to collapse



Im going down to my grandparents in an hour. Thank you. And that sucks about work. And its amish triple chocolate cake. 







Babydoll25 said:


> Mmmmm....chocolate..... Pipsqueak gusta....
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....Okay it is

Click to collapse





-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year my fellow Mafiosos


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 1, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Happy New Year my fellow Mafiosos

Click to collapse



Happy new years  And technically you're not a mafia member. There are rules and regulations that initiate you to be a mafia member. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 1, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Happy new years  And technically you're not a mafia member. There are rules and regulations that initiate you to be a mafia member.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Yes, I know, I was referring to the *true* mafiosos 

I am still newbie at XDA, so being a mafioso is still far


----------



## trell959 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ugh. Such a bad headache. I hate. Concussions.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Ugh. Such a bad headache. I hate. Concussions.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Are you okay? If you truly have a concussion PLEASE DO NOT GOTO SLEEP UNTIL YOU GET CHECKED OUT. Please. 
What happened?


Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Are you okay? If you truly have a concussion PLEASE DO NOT GOTO SLEEP UNTIL YOU GET CHECKED OUT. Please.
> What happened?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



What she said. Don't fall asleep. You can die.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Ugh. Such a bad headache. I hate. Concussions.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Trell please answer so I/We know your okay.

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> What she said. Don't fall asleep. You can die.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Exactely... 

Please do these things :

If you do them correctly, then everything's fine. 

- Say : "Jane was very beautiful today". The simplest things are the hardest when something's wrong witht the brain
- With the tip of your 3rd finger, arms stretched and standing up, close your eyes and try to touch your nose with that finger only.
- Lay down and lift your legs, to check if everything's ok with the cerebellum and its connections

Report to us Trell...!


----------



## trell959 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah I have one  dirt bike accident yesterday.  I havent gone to sleep yet. 

Edit : thanks for you guys really caring  I really appreciate it   you guys are the best  <3

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yeah I have one  dirt bike accident yesterday.  I havent gone to sleep yet.
> 
> Edit : thanks for you guys really caring  I really appreciate it   you guys are the best  <3
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Are you going to get checked? I really don't want anything to happen to you.  

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 1, 2012)

More bad news. 
Pipsqueak is sick. She's all fluffed up and I can't take her anywhere until Monday morning. 

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## trell959 (Jan 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Are you going to get checked? I really don't want anything to happen to you.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S

Click to collapse



Yeah went the doctor yesterday after I fell. He said to basically stay up for two days. He said it was a I between grade 2-2.5

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yeah went the doctor yesterday after I fell. He said to basically stay up for two days. He said it was a I between grade 2-2.5
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well, I  wish I  knew better how to help.  
How long have you been awake now?

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## trell959 (Jan 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well, I  wish I  knew better how to help.
> How long have you been awake now?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S

Click to collapse



About a day and a quarter. Almost there!  my heads been killing me though! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> About a day and a quarter. Almost there!  my heads been killing me though!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Take tylenol? 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> About a day and a quarter. Almost there!  my heads been killing me though!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Drink water. It sounds silly but it DOES help. 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year guys

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Happy new year guys
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Happy New Year Cam!

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Happy New Year Cam!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Same to you!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new years guys!!!!


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year! And my bed is full of my puke 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 1, 2012)

Lol unlucky David 

Happy new year and good morning 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm not even sure if I have no hangover or am I still drunk. I think still drunk

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 1, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> I'm not even sure if I have no hangover or am I still drunk. I think still drunk
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Lmao xD make the most of that 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Jan 1, 2012)

afternoon people


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 1, 2012)

Afternoon Husam ;D good new years? 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Jan 1, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Afternoon Husam ;D good new years?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



so far it feels like 2011  
nothing cool happened 

u?


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 1, 2012)

So tired

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 1, 2012)

Man, I don't think I've ever felt so bad after drinking in my entire life :/

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 1, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Man, I don't think I've ever felt so bad after drinking in my entire life :/
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Heh... What did you drink?


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 1, 2012)

Trying to find a good camera app. That's the only thing I miss from sense. The AOSP one is good, but it doesn't cut it in sunlight, any suggestions? 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Trying to find a good camera app. That's the only thing I miss from sense. The AOSP one is good, but it doesn't cut it in sunlight, any suggestions?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Pro capture (I think that's the name, I'll have to check) is good (paid) 
Camera 360 ultimate is free now
I got camera fun from Amazon for free (although that's really only good for funny filters)
Pano is good for Panoramic shots (paid)
And The Sense camera is awesome <3
Sorry I'm not more help.
Also hi all
Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't use camera.

Click to collapse



That's because you're






However, I am not. :beer:

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pro capture (I think that's the name, I'll have to check) is good (paid)
> Camera 360 ultimate is free now
> I got camera fun from Amazon for free (although that's really only good for funny filters)
> Pano is good for Panoramic shots (paid)
> ...

Click to collapse



Would never have know about 360. Thank you!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey BD! Happy new year! I was wondering, do you have Nexus S 4G or GSM Nexus S?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. . Also, I got brotherzoned.

Click to collapse



GSM on T-MobileUS (I9020T)
Hi Milad 

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Would never have know about 360. Thank you!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Welcome. 

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.

Click to collapse



Keeps force closing on highest resoloution. Hmmmm

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Keeps force closing on highest resoloution. Hmmmm
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



 
Works fine on mai Sensation and Amaze, haven't tried it on the NS...

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 1, 2012)

Woiw, just wow. 
Epic newyearseve was epic.


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Works fine on mai Sensation and Amaze, haven't tried it on the NS...
> 
> Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.

Click to collapse



Not really working for me

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 2, 2012)

So I slept well! Pretty much just woke up! Headache still theft though  

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> So I slept well! Pretty much just woke up! Headache still theft though
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



feeling alright?


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 2, 2012)

School tomorrow. Kyla comes home around 6pm. Ugh. Im not gonna be able to sleep

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 2, 2012)

Trell, hope nothing is wrong man, be more grateful.

Watt, I've been procrastinating...I didn't do crap with that launcher. 

DD, don't go being a dunce. Doing coke, that's a no no man.

Everyone else, hey guys 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 2, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Trell, hope nothing is wrong man, be more grateful.
> 
> Watt, I've been procrastinating...I didn't do crap with that launcher.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tis alright friend.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Tis alright friend.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I was sleeping the whole time xD

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 2, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I was sleeping the whole time xD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Lulz. I can't fsking sleep.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 2, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Trell, hope nothing is wrong man, be more grateful.
> 
> Watt, I've been procrastinating...I didn't do crap with that launcher.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know man I think I'm okay.

@watt I'll make it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 2, 2012)

Morning 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 2, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Trell, hope nothing is wrong man, be more grateful.
> 
> Watt, I've been procrastinating...I didn't do crap with that launcher.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where did I say I did coke?
I'm not gunna lie, I did, but I don't see I wrote it anywhere
Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 2, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Where did I say I did coke?
> I'm not gunna lie, I did, but I don't see I wrote it anywhere
> Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium

Click to collapse



Photography thread






-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 2, 2012)

Holy f***. I'll stop drinking. Yesterday it was like the worst day of my life  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Photography thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, I missed the drunk thread by a lot.lol

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 2, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Holy f***. I'll stop drinking. Yesterday it was like the worst day of my life
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



If I had a dollar for every time I heard that...

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 2, 2012)

Lol xDfun? 



Rhino?  



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 2, 2012)

One day without xda... Wasn't that bad... Maybe cause I was flashing xD

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lol xDfun?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Heey Max
Ya, hella night. It was awesome, but like I said, I gotta stay away from it. There was one sober girl there, and she says we didn't go to sleep until 830 not that I remember much after 330.lol
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 2, 2012)

I need these wisdom teeth out asap

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I need these wisdom teeth out asap
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Ouch, that's no fun

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 2, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ouch, that's no fun
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



I can feel my other teeth moving now. So they need to.go.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 2, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heey Max
> Ya, hella night. It was awesome, but like I said, I gotta stay away from it. There was one sober girl there, and she says we didn't go to sleep until 830 not that I remember much after 330.lol
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse





XD lol  glad it was good hahaha 

Fixed a flat Tyre in the middle of the shop cus they was gonna charge me and its gone flat again  damn bike 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ohai guys..

My room is almost demolished from my cousins invasions yesterday 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lol  glad it was good hahaha
> 
> Fixed a flat Tyre in the middle of the shop cus they was gonna charge me and its gone flat again  damn bike
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did ya party at all?
Nd y u no fix your own tire?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 2, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Did ya party at all?
> Nd y u no fix your own tire?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Not really 

I did xD I just needed a repair kit from them 



Playbook for £170 from carphone, Oh Im tempted xD


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not really
> 
> I did xD I just needed a repair kit from them
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thought you already had a tab...? 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Thought you already had a tab...
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



But y'know it,'s well... Made by a fruit 

Also XD I saw the most epic TV Yesterday ill put pics up in 10 mins


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 2, 2012)

Killed it again.. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 2, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wow, I missed the drunk thread by a lot.lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium

Click to collapse



The funny thing is, I thought that same thing to myself when I saw your post in the photography thread. I looked and was like "isn't the drunk thread a few pages back?"

The more I think about it, I'm a little shocked out wasn't on the first page throughout the night. I mean, cmon. It was new year's eve.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> But y'know it,'s well... Made by a fruit
> 
> Also XD I saw the most epic TV Yesterday ill put pics up in 10 mins

Click to collapse



Lol... XD 
Waiting for that 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 2, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> The funny thing is, I thought that same thing to myself when I saw your post in the photography thread. I looked and was like "isn't the drunk thread a few pages back?"
> 
> The more I think about it, I'm a little shocked out wasn't on the first page throughout the night. I mean, cmon. It was new year's eve.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Hey error! Take a look at the photography thread 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey error! Take a look at the photography thread
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Yus mentlegen. And yeah, I liked the original more too.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 2, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Yus mentlegen. And yeah, I liked the original more too.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



How are you dev?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 2, 2012)

Wasn't even a bad Tv xD 55 inch and 3d 


Also had these 











Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> How are you dev?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Pretty good  After my long break of procrastination I'll be studying up again on c and coding 

@Maxey, yeah, but the TVs are ugly as balls.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 2, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Pretty good  After my long break of procrastination I'll be studying up again on c and coding
> 
> @Maxey, yeah, but the TVs are ugly as balls.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



lol yeah xD But... How are they in business? Unless some parents are buying their 5 y.old 3.6grand tvs  XD


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol yeah xD But... How are they in business? Unless some parents are buying their 5 y.old 3.6grand tvs  XD

Click to collapse



You're thinking about it the wrong way...obviously the target customers that these people have in mind are creepy pedos who want to make their "lairs" more inviting for the small prey that they have caught.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 2, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> You're thinking about it the wrong way...obviously the target customers that these people have in mind are creepy pedos who want to make their "lairs" more inviting for the small prey that they have caught.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Lmao!! XD

Never going in there again


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao!! XD
> 
> Never going in there again

Click to collapse



We all know you will again Maxey, you will again. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 2, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> We all know you will again Maxey, you will again.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



xD lol please no 

damn maths revision  So boring


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD lol please no
> 
> damn maths revision  So boring

Click to collapse



You're in school again? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> B#tch please... My finals start in less than 2 weeks...
> 
> Ohai.

Click to collapse



Hey Milad ! Isn't ics nice?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> B#tch please... My finals start in less than 2 weeks...
> 
> Ohai.

Click to collapse



Lol I lulz at your suffering 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 2, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol I lulz at your suffering
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Well.. mine start on February  must study xD


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> ICS is the best mobile OS in the world. Fvck WP7, fvck iOS, Android FTW, specially without Sense, TouchWiz or any of those crap.
> 
> You haven't seen CM9. I have tried some early builds from it, and I tell ya, it's gonna kick ass. Too bad it's not very stable right now. But still, stock ICS kicks ass.

Click to collapse



Seems someone has matured quite a bit from the original "ZomgZ! Sense ui is dah best in dah wurld! Aherpa derpa! It's so pretty with it's RAM destroying capabilities" lol 

Can't wait to run ics on my phone.  

@Dex, already finished my finals and have a gpa of 3.4.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 2, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> You're in school again?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Naa, But I have an exam soon  Why the face


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I believe the appropriate term to describe you is masochist?

Click to collapse



Wrong. Sadist would be the word you're thinking of.

@Maxey, the reason I give the face is because I STILL don't have school. Since Dec 7 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Hahahahaha that's what I love about Nexus. I'm never buying anything but Nexus.
> 
> And about the Sense, like I said before, my opinion may have changed, but not the fact that I'm right. And I still believe the Sense Contacts app is the best. ICS People app comes close, but still can't beat it. Too bad Sense looks like crap.
> 
> And please guys answer my question, I may wanna buy a new Bluetooth headset since my current one is almost broken. Do you recommend Sony Ericsson MW600?

Click to collapse



You're laughing because my phone, which is like 2x more powerful than your phone even while running gb doesn't have ics yet? Funny thing is, it'll be here soon enough. 

Yeah you say that now, but Nexus devices are expensive as all hell. Totally not always worth it.  Especially since a lot of problems are coming with some GN models.

About sense, you're wrong.  Sense is a disgusting nasty ram eating monster troll. Any ui in my opinion is covering up the beauty that is stock Android.  Personally, I don't care about people or sense contacts app. I'm not a social network kinda person so that kind of thing is irrelevant to me.

I don't really buy Bluetooth headsets anymore. But when I did, I bought blueant, plantronics, etc.  I don't know about this model. Whatever looks comfortable in your ear really.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 2, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Wrong. Sadist would be the word you're thinking of.
> 
> @Maxey, the reason I give the face is because I STILL don't have school. Since Dec 7
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse









m1l4droid said:


> Hahahahaha that's what I love about Nexus. I'm never buying anything but Nexus.
> 
> And about the Sense, like I said before, my opinion may have changed, but not the fact that I'm right. And I still believe the Sense Contacts app is the best. ICS People app comes close, but still can't beat it. Too bad Sense looks like crap.

Click to collapse



Just saying my touchwiz one is amazingly epic ;D

It has transparent background and you can see my spiining galaxy lwp looks sweet ;D


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Just saying my touchwiz one is amazingly epic ;D
> 
> It has transparent background and you can see my spiining galaxy lwp looks sweet ;D

Click to collapse



You should be jelly  Also, any ui overlay sucks. Just my opinion.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 2, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> You're laughing because my phone, which is like 2x more powerful than your phone even while running gb doesn't have ics yet? Funny thing is, it'll be here soon enough.
> 
> Yeah you say that now, but Nexus devices are expensive as all hell. Totally not always worth it.  Especially since a lot of problems are coming with some GN models.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You may have a early CM9 release dude 

---------- Post added at 05:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> You should be jelly  Also, any ui overlay sucks. Just my opinion.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Fair enough 

Only using TW because of the camera app  but otherwise not too bad, using Launcher pro, ICS theme,


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> You may have a early CM9 release dude
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where is your reasoning for that assumption? 

And you are running launcher pro? Let's see it. 











Also Camera Zoom FX really impressed me as a camera app. I don't even use the tw camera app anymore..

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> GB can never be as good as ICS. Period.
> 
> Doesn't matter, had Nex.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Agreed but performance wise I'm okay with GB till ics is released for my phone 

Yeah, but I highly doubt you'll have the money to continue to feed your nexus addiction, seeing as you couldn't buy the SGS2 what makes you think you could get a GN?

Ah you're right, I didn't get what you meant apparently  Either way, sense sucks. Htc, doesn't suck. But their ui can bite me. 

I don't use Bluetooth because I soon realized that the free wired headphones that came with my phone were cheaper, didn't rely on battery, and were tolerable to use. 

What clock widget? The one on my home? Uh....I forget. One sec.

GtabSimiclock.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 2, 2012)

I like sense 3 guys...I hate 3.5
But, I like ics, so I use it  

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm not buying the Galaxy Nexus right now, next year hopefully.
> 
> The one that came with my phone are okay quality but you can't even change the song with them! I mean WTF? It has only one f##king button to do all the work!
> 
> My Nokia BH-503 still works fine (except the buzzing sound it makes sometimes) but the sponge (is it right what I'm saying?) on the speakers are completely gone so it's basically useless.

Click to collapse



Next year it'll still be just as expensive, trust me. 

You can, double click the button. You have the same headphones I do so I know it'll work.

You mean the ear piece. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I like sense 3 guys...I hate 3.5
> But, I like ics, so I use it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Why not just get an ics launcher? 

Btw, sense sucks.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 2, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Where is your reasoning for that assumption?
> 
> And you are running launcher pro? Let's see it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My reasoning is that there was an early SGS2 release for the GSM version 

Sure dude 2 secs


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> My reasoning is that there was an early SGS2 release for the GSM version
> 
> Sure dude 2 secs

Click to collapse



Yeah, but for the international/gsm version.  I'm working on my own port so we'll see how that goes. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Refer to last quotation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It can beat a Bluetooth headset for me. Because it's free.  Me gusta free, and not battery reliant. 

No, sponge was wrong.  A sponge is a cleaning item.

Btw Maxey, it's been far longer than 2 seconds.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 2, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Yeah, but for the international/gsm version.  I'm working on my own port so we'll see how that goes.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse




Goodluck dude! 







Maybe not the moat beautiful but still  and as everyone should have is a happy enlightening news widget 

Oh and my phone app xD








Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 2, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Why not just get an ics launcher?
> 
> Btw, sense sucks.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Because it's not only the launcher.. but notifications bar etc... I'm waiting for some aosp roms to have less bugs.... Until then I enjoy the Beats audio... That's something I'll miss in aosp 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Goodluck dude!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I prefer non transparent. 






Wondered what mine would look like with your lwp. 






There's your grim news thing 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 2, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I prefer non transparent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fair enough ;D

Also haha not too bad 

Wait, whats the cat icon at the top? XD


----------



## TheRomMistress (Jan 2, 2012)

Well guys...it appears I have joined the ranks with MTM and Conan and will no longer be giving you the lashings you deserve...well on a regular basis that is.

I will still be around to put Sakai in his place, don't worry.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> That damn clock widget won't show up in my widget list!
> 
> Nothing beats my wallpaper:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not bad dude 

That the galaxy ones from market?


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> That damn clock widget won't show up in my widget list!
> 
> Nothing beats my wallpaper:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Umad Milad?  

Actually, my portal turret wallpaper trumps your lame galaxies  

I didn't say use them for music, you use them to talk to people on the phone.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 2, 2012)

TheRomMistress said:


> Well guys...it appears I have joined the ranks with MTM and Conan and will no longer be giving you the lashings you deserve...well on a regular basis that is.
> 
> I will still be around to put Sakai in his place, don't worry.

Click to collapse



You can't leave us 

But congrats either way


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 2, 2012)

TheRomMistress said:


> Well guys...it appears I have joined the ranks with MTM and Conan and will no longer be giving you the lashings you deserve...well on a regular basis that is.
> 
> I will still be around to put Sakai in his place, don't worry.

Click to collapse



Awww  I don't deserve lashings, but that's okay... 

Congrats and good job TRIM  Hope you stick around. You know you're part of the mafia still. You can't just leave a mafia and get out with your life.  Or a toe.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## TheRomMistress (Jan 2, 2012)

No worries, you all know that OT is where the heart is. No one leaves here without being banned first.


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 2, 2012)

TheRomMistress said:


> No worries, you all know that OT is where the heart is. No one leaves here without being banned first.

Click to collapse



Damn straight 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I really want that clock widget.  So, yeah .
> 
> My galaxy wallpaper is awesome. I don't even know what that wallpaper of yours is!
> 
> Well, duh. I want something to listen to music like a boss. And I don't use my phone to talk to people. True story!

Click to collapse



Yeah, the clock widget is pretty nice. A shame you can't use it  

If you don't know what my wallpaper is then I don't think you deserve to have ics, or a Nexus S for that matter 

Sooooo you use non stereo Bluetooth to listen to music...? This is all I feel right now:






-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 2, 2012)

My phones indestructible 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 2, 2012)

I has beats to listen.. wobwobwob 

imma re do my home xD

---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------




watt9493 said:


> My phones indestructible
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



brick proof? xD


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> My phones indestructible
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I know it's from portal, maybe. But never played that game. Don't hate, it's not very popular here, like Skyrim.
> 
> Um, no.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Doesn't matter. I HIGHLY doubt battlefield 3 is extremely popular there, but you played it, did you not? 

And okay, so....why are you bothering buying a Bluetooth headset? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 2, 2012)

Waiting for my phones battery to die

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## trell959 (Jan 2, 2012)

What's up Mafia


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Actually, Battlefield 3 is extremely popular here, but hard to find. It's illegal. And no, haven't played it yet.
> 
> Because that's broken. You see there's no more coating on the ear pieces and it makes a buzzing sound. It's an extremely great headset, it can even connect to 2 devices at once but, without that coating, you can't use it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hehe... 18 hours (not from full recharge)
And 3% remaining... Stock HTC kernel 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 2, 2012)

My Mother isn't doing well at all. At eleven thirty last night she called me saying she couldn't breathe and wanted me to come there. However, I couldn't get there. They only had two cabs on the road and Sparky couldn't drive. (he had been drinking since he worked new years eve). So I called the cops in nyc and they sent ems. Long story short: she spent half the night refusing help and now she sounds terrible. She can barely speak. She isn't very coherent. I'm going there now....I don't know what to do, she won't goto the hospital 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRomMistress (Jan 2, 2012)

Do you realize that I have to scroll down to see your thread on the list? You guys are falling down on the job. You know who would be displeased...


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My Mother isn't doing well at all. At eleven thirty last night she called me saying she couldn't breathe and wanted me to come there. However, I couldn't get there. They only had two cabs on the road and Sparky couldn't drive. (he had been drinking since he worked new years eve). So I called the cops in nyc and they sent ems. Long story short: she spent half the night refusing help and now she sounds terrible. She can barely speak. She isn't very coherent. I'm going there now....I don't know what to do, she won't goto the hospital
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I hope she's alright. :/

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I hope she's fine bd, please keep us posted...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How have you been?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I hope she's fine bd, please keep us posted...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



She sounds terrible and I can't get in her appt. I'm back in Jersey on the way to my Uncle Richard (He has her power of Attorney)....we'll see what happens. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 2, 2012)

Kylas on her way home!
Best of luck Bridget. Gtalk if you want?
-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> She sounds terrible and I can't get in her appt. I'm back in Jersey on the way to my Uncle Richard (He has her power of Attorney)....we'll see what happens.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Please keep us updated. I hope she'll be alright 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Um thanks, good. Except for that I have finals next week, good. How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that she's fine.  I'll pray for you.

Click to collapse



I'm good man. Thanks. My girlfriend is almost home from Florida.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> That's good man, congratulations!
> 
> It's almost 2 AM, I'm going to bed. Good night.

Click to collapse



Night

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 2, 2012)

2 hours after midnight bump, did you guys die or something?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 3, 2012)

Is that noob skyhammer gone already?
Oh, and heyyy guys, I'm almost feeling normal again.lol
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 3, 2012)

Been busy. Kyla just got in. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## skyhammer (Jan 3, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Is that noob skyhammer gone already?
> Oh, and heyyy guys, I'm almost feeling normal again.lol
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Nope. Old men are busy fondling young girls during the New Year season. How were yours?


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm sorry Cam, I didn't have time to gtalk today. My Mom is in Cornell Hospital. She just stopped being able to talk.   I have to go back tomorrow. Ray is giving Sparky his personal car and an ezpass so I can go back and forth to the hospital. So that's at least that's nice. There is so much crap I have to worry about now.....

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## skyhammer (Jan 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm sorry Cam, I didn't have time to gtalk today. My Mom is in Cornell Hospital. She just stopped being able to talk.   I have to go back tomorrow. Ray is giving Sparky his personal car and an ezpass so I can go back and forth to the hospital. So that's at least that's nice. There is so much crap I have to worry about now.....
> 
> Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.

Click to collapse



You alright?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 3, 2012)

skyhammer said:


> Nope. Old men are busy fondling young girls during the New Year season. How were yours?

Click to collapse



*cough* umm, better than yours it seems

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm sorry Cam, I didn't have time to gtalk today. My Mom is in Cornell Hospital. She just stopped being able to talk.   I have to go back tomorrow. Ray is giving Sparky his personal car and an ezpass so I can go back and forth to the hospital. So that's at least that's nice. There is so much crap I have to worry about now.....
> 
> Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.

Click to collapse



 I hope she will be okay bd. Once again a prayer sent to any god who may listen for your mother. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## skyhammer (Jan 3, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> *cough* umm, better than yours it seems
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Nah. Your's will never be awesome. Try me, then I'll tell my stories.


----------



## trell959 (Jan 3, 2012)

whatcha guys been up too? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 3, 2012)

skyhammer said:


> You alright?

Click to collapse



No.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 3, 2012)

skyhammer said:


> Nah. Your's will never be awesome. Try me, then I'll tell my stories.

Click to collapse



PM sent
10char


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm sorry Cam, I didn't have time to gtalk today. My Mom is in Cornell Hospital. She just stopped being able to talk.   I have to go back tomorrow. Ray is giving Sparky his personal car and an ezpass so I can go back and forth to the hospital. So that's at least that's nice. There is so much crap I have to worry about now.....
> 
> Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.

Click to collapse



Oh no. I hope she's alright. At least your boss is nice.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 3, 2012)

skyhammer said:


> Nah. Your's will never be awesome. Try me, then I'll tell my stories.

Click to collapse



PM recieved
Damn, I guess you win this round...

---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------

Anyone know what a emei # is?


----------



## skyhammer (Jan 3, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> PM recieved
> Damn, I guess you win this round...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



The best part is taking all the credit for doing absolutely nothing much. The room was booked by some rich prancer trying to prove a point, while the alcohol was provided courtesy of a friend in the import/export business. Guest-list was managed by another astute lady, and the slack was picked up excellently by other enthusiastic, shall I say, young ones trying to reach up.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 3, 2012)

skyhammer said:


> The best part is taking all the credit for doing absolutely nothing much. The room was booked by some rich prancer trying to prove a point, while the alcohol was provided courtesy of a friend in the import/export business. Guest-list was managed by another astute lady, and the slack was picked up excellently by other enthusiastic, shall I say, young ones trying to reach up.

Click to collapse



Who....are you?...

I'm gone on holiday for a few days and you all pick up a new guy?...cool.
--------------
Sup all? Anything good going on?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## skyhammer (Jan 3, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Who....are you?...
> 
> I'm gone on holiday for a few days and you all pick up a new guy?...cool.
> --------------
> ...

Click to collapse



I am who I am, but I'm no stray to be "picked up" by benefactors, even if you can find a benefactor greater than I.


----------



## trell959 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sleep paralysis  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 3, 2012)

My Mom is on a breathing tube. I'm going back to the hospital. It's not looking good.  
She has pneumonia, heart failure and, COPD..... 

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My Mom is on a breathing tube. I'm going back to the hospital. It's not looking good.
> She has pneumonia, heart failure and, COPD.....
> 
> Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.

Click to collapse



My prayers go to you and your mom. I really hope everything is okay 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## skyhammer (Jan 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My Mom is on a breathing tube. I'm going back to the hospital. It's not looking good.
> She has pneumonia, heart failure and, COPD.....
> 
> Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.

Click to collapse



Hey, my prayers go out to your mother. Was she a heavy smoker in the past?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 3, 2012)

Good f#cking freezing cold morning Mafia

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 3, 2012)

skyhammer said:


> I am who I am, but I'm no stray to be "picked up" by benefactors, even if you can find a benefactor greater than I.

Click to collapse



UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.....

1'/\/\ 601n6 70 C|24wL 84CK 1n70 My H0L3 4n|} H1|}3 f|20M 7H3 M4n w17H 7H3 57|24n63 5p33CH p4773|2n5... 

~J453CL0U|}4


----------



## husam666 (Jan 3, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.....
> 
> 1'/\/\ 601n6 70 C|24wL 84CK 1n70 My H0L3 4n|} H1|}3 f|20M 7H3 M4n w17H 7H3 57|24n63 5p33CH p4773|2n5...
> 
> ~J453CL0U|}4

Click to collapse



here we go again -__-

sup people


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> here we go again -__-
> 
> sup people

Click to collapse



1&|25QU0;M jU57 H1|}1n6 f|20M 7H3 M4n w17H 7H3 57|24n63 y37 v3|2y f4M1L14|2 5p33CH p4773|2n5....

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 3, 2012)

This thread is hella dead today!

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well its teh l33t.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 3, 2012)

Evening guys ;D

A playbooks is soso tempting 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You already own an ICrap...might as well go all the way

Click to collapse






Lmao xD well id be swapping em  if that makes it any better ?xD


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> No, no it doesn't

Click to collapse




xD lol 

well what would you say to get then?  preferably 7" xD




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Any of the fine Samsung products should do or if feel like investing in one of the best devices around...XOOM FTW!!

Click to collapse



very nice ;D but one problem  Playbook is 170 they are 300  






Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Buying a Playcrap is like buying a HP TP only worst since there is no open development from BB
> Get the Samsung 7" tablet......I do believe it's worth it

Click to collapse



Playbook does have support for android apps soon though atleast 

but cheers dude I'll look into that and see what prices eBay has  






Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey guys.....


@watt and any other us internet users.

Do u think S.O.P.A will pass? 

If it does f***


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 3, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey guys.....
> 
> 
> @watt and any other us internet users.
> ...

Click to collapse



What's the deal with that. I haven't heard much other than it is going to take away even more rights from the masses

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 3, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey guys.....
> 
> 
> @watt and any other us internet users.
> ...

Click to collapse




sopa is that that law which means you can get banned from the internet? xD




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> sopa is that that law which means you can get banned from the internet? xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ouch, that would suck

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 3, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ouch, that would suck
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse




it would, so badly  
I think that was the one? there was a thread about it I think 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> sopa is that that law which means you can get banned from the internet? xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



pretty much all site that even have the slightest thing that they think is infringing including youtube family guy clips and everything could be blocked or the uploader of the clip or even playing a song in the background of a video could get a fine and 5 years in jail if S.O.P.A passes.  

If it passes its going to kill my internet tv, uploading sites, stream sites, and plenty more


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 3, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> pretty much all site that even have the slightest thing that they thing is infringing including youtube family guy clips and everything could be blocked or the uploader of the clip or even playing a song in the background of a video could get a fine and 5 years in jail if S.O.P.A passes.
> 
> If it passes its going to kill my internet tv, uploading sites, stream sites, and plenty more

Click to collapse



Damn that sucks,  only US right? 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn that sucks?,  only US right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ya for now, according to articles other countries may follow... but i will know about if it passes on january 24


On another note TRIM is a SENIOR MOD!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 3, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya for now, according to articles other countries may follow... but i will know about if it passes on january 24
> 
> 
> On another note TRIM is a SENIOR MOD!!!!

Click to collapse




they better not follow 

also we know  she posted here the other day saying it  




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> they better not follow
> 
> also we know  she posted here the other day saying it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well they better not pass it here then  

I swear i am going to be cursing and breaking **** for weeks if it passes


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 3, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well they better not pass it here then
> 
> I swear i am going to be cursing and breaking **** for weeks if it passes

Click to collapse





then getting ready to move? xD

but lol yeah would be soso crap  



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> then getting ready to move? xD
> 
> but lol yeah would be soso crap
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Moving to Canada or coming over to UK


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 3, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Moving to Canada or coming over to UK

Click to collapse




Wait but if it passes does it not do the same for Canada aswell? xD but yeah,  UK  




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wait but if it passes does it not do the same for Canada aswell? xD but yeah,  UK
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no........

And i will come and crash on your couch


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 3, 2012)

but like,  your the sane country kinda, right? xD

also XD lmao 


davidrules7778 said:


> no........
> 
> And i will come and crash on your couch

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> but like,  your the sane country kinda, right? xD
> 
> also XD lmao
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sorta but different governments  


and in return for couch crashing i will pay internet bill and buy the fastest internet you have there


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 3, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> sorta but different governments
> 
> 
> and in return for couch crashing i will pay internet bill and buy the fastest internet you have there

Click to collapse



fair enough 

also XD cheers for that  well because of crap lines about 200kbps max xD great  

also I'm off now dude seeya  





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> fair enough
> 
> also XD cheers for that  well because of crap lines about 200kbps max xD great
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



EWWW

may have to goto canada then  

and later


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sooooo....I just bought that laptop I linked to the other day...I got a better deal on it. The money I saved went to buying 16gb of DDR3 1866mhz RAM. Although I'm still concerned that may not be enough.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> but like,  your the sane country kinda, right? xD
> 
> also XD lmao
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*FACEPALM*

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 4, 2012)

If sopa passes, I'm moving with DD.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> If sopa passes, I'm moving with DD.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



The sad thing is Canada usually does follow in usa's footsteps

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> The sad thing is Canada usually does follow in usa's footsteps
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Gives us moar time to prepare, and burn the government down!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 4, 2012)

It's all a conspiracy: with every website SOPA shuts down, the government can then dedicate those resources to advancing SkyNet, until it takes over the web and kills us all!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Gives us moar time to prepare, and burn the government down!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Revolution 2012!!!

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 4, 2012)

This:







Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Revolution 2012!!!
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Let's go

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Let's go
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Wish I actually lived in a city where a protest would be more likely to happen... out here in the countryside, people just don't care as much

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wish I actually lived in a city where a protest would be more likely to happen... out here in the countryside, people just don't care as much
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



And where you're least likely to be affected. BURN THAT BI+CH TO THE GROUND!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## skyhammer (Jan 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Revolution 2012!!!
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



The Whos - Don't Get Fooled Again.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> And where you're least likely to be affected. BURN THAT BI+CH TO THE GROUND!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Probably blacklisted for just saying that

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

skyhammer said:


> The Whos - Don't Get Fooled Again.

Click to collapse



The whos, or The who?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 4, 2012)

Dead thread is dead.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (Jan 4, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Dead thread is dead.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Don't die on me now you bastard!
CLEAR! ¤kzzzzzk¤
*soft crying as camera pans away*

Sent from my PG06100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Dead thread is dead.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Pics of teh new laptop?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

alanthemanofchicago said:


> Don't die on me now you bastard!
> CLEAR! ¤kzzzzzk¤
> *soft crying as camera pans away*
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



*clap clap clap*
Well done, except one vital error... you revived it with that post, therefore making your post irrelevant 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 4, 2012)

So i have an obscene amount of computers.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## skyhammer (Jan 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> The whos, or The who?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Please forgive an old man. I don't Youtube, but as I remember it, the song has one single and crucial line:

Out with the old boss, in with the same boss. 

Democracy is flawed, because although leaders has to serve the interest of all, he first serves his own interest, and the interest of those that made him a leader. Sadly, those that made him the leader is not of the majority.

If you will indulge me, I shall explain:

In the twenty first century, the common denominator of power is money. Make no mistake, with money, you can achieve fame, power, and even more money. So, those with money has power, and then those with power try to keep said power amongst themselves. This is crucial to avoid dilution of power, as there is only so much power to go around in a democratic world.

What happens next? A rhetorical question that many would answer immediately; those with power seek to gain more power and remove it from others. Simple economics is at play here; powerful men make it hard for power to go around by leveraging their power to keep it to themselves. 

Here we have a failure of both people and government. The people are supposed to keep the government in check so that it does not abuse its power; the government are supposed to protect the citizens from each other. Apathy and ignorance are endemic in the people while greed personifies the government. 

This issue is compounded when a small percentage of the population controls a disproportionately large amount of power. They can, and will, continue to influence who gets to become the leader, and will try to maintain the status quo because it benefits them.

As the leaders are continued to be funded by the people with power, their hands are tied. They can't make moves against their backers, even when it is (arguably) the right thing to do. Here you see why Obama wasn't too keen on OWS, or why SOPA is still being discussed when it is clear that the people doesn't want it. 

Now comes the first failure of democracy: The leader no longer serves the people and the majority, but the power and the minority. The government is no longer capable of protecting the citizen from each other, because those with power will abuse said power and begin to prey upon those without. This creates an environment of elitism, and an unbalanced concentration of power in a system where rights (and by extension power) should be equal.

The second failure of democracy stems from the failure of the citizen themselves: Apathy and ignorance. In democracy, everyone has equal votes, so in a rational and logical world everyone would vote for the rational and logical choice, but that is not the case. They will continue to delude themselves and vote for whomever they feel the closest emotional attachment towards, which is not entirely logical. 

So, compounding both failures of democracy, you now have the crockpot that is the USA.


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> sopa is that that law which means you can get banned from the internet? xD
> 
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Not quite. It's internet censorship. The government will try and control the internet. It's BULLSH!T. I will do all I can to fight this crap. I'm not standing for it.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 4, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Not quite. It's internet censorship. The government will try and control the internet. It's BULLSH!T. I will do all I can to fight this crap. I'm not standing for it.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Burn down the white house? Ill give you a ride. :what:

In other news, for those of you on windows, download advanced system care 5 and run the deep care thingy. Used it on 5 computers and noticed improvement on all of them. You got nothing to loose! 

And you guys know I'm not a paid advertiser 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## skyhammer (Jan 4, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Not quite. It's internet censorship. The government will try and control the internet. It's BULLSH!T. I will do all I can to fight this crap. I'm not standing for it.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



From my observation of internet users, you're probably sitting down.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey mafia 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 4, 2012)

It's 6.30 am already 
 Gotta go to sleep...c ya later guys 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## skyhammer (Jan 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Meh, it's gonna be like Iran. But for a different reason.

Click to collapse



It's called "pretending to stop piracy"


----------



## skyhammer (Jan 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, it sucks anyway.
> 
> And I just received some awful news. The internet in Iran may become national, like in N.Korea. It means our world wide internet access will be cut off. It's said to become functional in 2 weeks. F##K my life.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Time to start your own revolution, young one.


----------



## skyhammer (Jan 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I'd rather flee. You remember 2009, the revolution is not gonna work out.
> 
> US! Y U NO ATTACK IRAN?!

Click to collapse



Try reading a bit more on History. The US of A tried, but failed to influence Iranian policy and now Iranians hate them. Not to mention that America is busy trying to digest Iraq first. 

Try launching a WMD or two, and getting some terrorists to take down a national landmark.


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

skyhammer said:


> From my observation of internet users, you're probably sitting down.

Click to collapse



Psh, I was walking while typing that.  Get at me bro! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## skyhammer (Jan 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, you are wrong Iranians don't hate the US. The Islamic Republic just want to imply that. I don't like the US government (actually I don't like any government in the world) but currently they are quickest way to free Iran.
> 
> The Islamic Republic is not gonna attack anybody. They are just a bunch of p##sies. They just talk sh!t. But if the west sanctions oil, they may close the Hormoz straight, I'm again saying, MAY.

Click to collapse



Your wishful thinking is going to cost your country a lot. Once you sold your soul to the devil, it'll take a miracle to get it back. 



I_am_Error said:


> Psh, I was walking while typing that.  Get at me bro!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I imagined the delay between your posts to be the time it took for you to recover from your comical stumble into the sewer.


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

skyhammer said:


> I imagined the delay between your posts to be the time it took for you to recover from your comical stumble into the sewer.

Click to collapse



Nah, I've just been playing Left 4 Dead  Bought both from steam for $8.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## skyhammer (Jan 4, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Nah, I've just been playing Left 4 Dead  Bought both from steam for $8.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I prefer messing around with Nazis myself.


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

skyhammer said:


> I prefer messing around with Nazis myself.

Click to collapse



I'm sure you do...I'm sure you do 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## skyhammer (Jan 4, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm sure you do...I'm sure you do
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I've been watching a lot of Community lately. I must say that the show constantly surprises me with its quality.


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

skyhammer said:


> I've been watching a lot of Community lately. I must say that the show constantly surprises me with its quality.

Click to collapse



Community? What's that? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## skyhammer (Jan 4, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Community? What's that?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



It can be called a sitcom. Very intelligent.


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 4, 2012)

11° with a chance of snow. -.-

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Pics of teh new laptop?

Click to collapse



I wish. It'll be here between Friday and Monday lol.



watt9493 said:


> 11° with a chance of snow. -.-

Click to collapse



I understand its 43° here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 4, 2012)

Afternoon mafia 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Afternoon mafia
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Morning dex, how goes it?
The electrician is finally coming today
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> I wish. It'll be here between Friday and Monday lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah, the eternal wait feeling. New laptop, y u no here nooww

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Morning dex, how goes it?
> The electrician is finally coming today
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Nothing much
Rotting in front of tv.. xD 
And trying to decide.. stay here, go to study, or go out and shoot photos ..  


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## skyhammer (Jan 4, 2012)

I just counselled someone to study. You should too.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Nothing much
> Rotting in front of tv.. xD
> And trying to decide.. stay here, go to study, or go out and shoot photos ..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would say... shoot some photos

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ah, the eternal wait feeling. New laptop, y u no here nooww

Click to collapse



I know. Fedex just updated and said it will be here Friday.

And the first two chips of RAM have arrived from Newegg. The other two won't be here until next Monday. 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You sold your EVO 3D?
> 
> And eww why are you running MIUI?

Click to collapse



Sprint stopped giving me an employer discount. Verizon started offering us one, along with discounts on all accessories and phones. So I sold my dad my 3VO, loaded it on Metro for him, and bought a GNex with an Otterbox.

As for MIUI, I'm just playing with it, I've got about 3 other NAND backups that I use as well.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

Bahaha, the memories from newyearseve are coming back. I now remember not wearing any pants for a period of time

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Bahaha, the memories from newyearseve are coming back. I now remember not wearing any pants for a period of time
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



That's what happens when you does an unmeasurable amount of drugs 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 4, 2012)

hey all


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Not sure if I should flash a new ROM, or stick with my current ROM.

Click to collapse



Do whatever, that's the beauty of flashing  

Hey Dex! How goes it? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> That's what happens when you does an unmeasurable amount of drugs
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Drugs&alcohol... 
Nd I hope more memories come back.lol
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Not sure if I should flash a new ROM, or stick with my current ROM.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash ios
Edit:hey dex. Did ya keep on rotting in front of the TV?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Drugs&alcohol...
> Nd I hope more memories come back.lol
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Alcohol is a drug.  And really? Most people want to repress those awful moments spent with that guy that looked like a girl...

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Not sure if I should flash a new ROM, or stick with my current ROM.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



... go ahead 


I_am_Error said:


> Do whatever, that's the beauty of flashing
> 
> Hey Dex! How goes it?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



nothing much
im suspecting that ive caught a cold  but i stayed in all day playing with my camera and fonts for my phone  im also watching some photo editing tuts ..
you ?


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

Not much, lacking a life and becoming a gelatinous blob on my bed.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 4, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Not much, lacking a life and becoming a gelatinous blob on my bed.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



could you please stop copying me?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Alcohol is a drug.  And really? Most people want to repress those awful moments spent with that guy that looked like a girl...
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Pfftt, she was still there the next day, and most definitely a really cute girl

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Flash ios
> Edit:hey dex. Did ya keep on rotting in front of the TV?
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



yeah... the sun was almost down and so i couldnt go out and shoot... but took the camera with me xD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I'd rather throw it in the toilet.
> 
> There's one thing, AOSP built ROMs have cool features from CM9, like T9 dialer, configurable launcher, etc etc. But I find them a bit unstable, launcher FC's sometimes, etc. They are a bit faster though. Not sure. Gonna find a good stable AOSP built ROM, there are plenty but can't decide.
> 
> And error, do you have BLN on your Galaxy S II?

Click to collapse



Just go for whatever one promises speed and batterylife
Ima gunna post my battery life soon, I'm pretty damn happy with it, just it's not dead yet
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Do you know the number of your thanks?

Click to collapse



Well. its *1*69 not 69.. so i dont care.. thank me as much as you want


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> yeah... the sun was almost down and so i couldnt go out and shoot... but took the camera with me xD

Click to collapse



Take any interesting shots?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Take any interesting shots?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



nah.. was just playing with the settings .. nothing important


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> could you please stop copying me?

Click to collapse



....? I'm the original blob.  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Pfftt, she was still there the next day, and most definitely a really cute girl
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Sure  How do you know? You were under the influence of drugs, how do you know they still weren't in your system? As far as I know you're still recovering memories 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 4, 2012)

A memorial for a legendary device...





Sorry about the pic ... I know its awful ..

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> A memorial for a legendary device...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Psh don't apologize about the pic, apologize about the awful memorial lmao

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 4, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Psh don't apologize about the pic, apologize about the awful memorial lmao
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse




lol xD

hehehehehehe


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Sure  How do you know? You were under the influence of drugs, how do you know they still weren't in your system? As far as I know you're still recovering memories
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



At least 12hours after my last drink I still thought she was cute. And still do now... creeping her fbhaha

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> At least 12hours after my last drink I still thought she was cute. And still do now... creeping her fbhaha
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



DD, you're like a brother to me...so from one bro to another, announcing you're Facebook creeping is not the way to go xD

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, like my new clock widget?

Click to collapse



Ci ci, tis classy.  

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, like my new clock widget?

Click to collapse



Why not use trebuchet launcher? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> DD, you're like a brother to me...so from one bro to another, announcing you're Facebook creeping is not the way to go xD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



It wasn't a true fb creep as it was just a pic on a friends page from the party
Oh, and we texted a bit... I had to apologize for hogging the couch so bad she woke up on the floor.lol
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Why not use trebuchet launcher?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Agreed, the stock ics is a little fugly I think

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> If you want it it's named Bobclockd3 by bobstuff. The dude got only this one app and it was last updated in the end of May. Whatever it works. Most clock widgets don't work on Honeycomb/ICS.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna download it now.

Click to collapse



Yes, I have tried it, but ima addicted to d-clock

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 4, 2012)

@error and watt

If sopa get passed

what do we do?


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> @error and watt
> 
> If sopa get passed
> 
> what do we do?

Click to collapse



Leave the country

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Leave the country
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



 

Crash at DD's house for free?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Crash at DD's house for free?

Click to collapse



Why not start a blackmarket internet instead?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Crash at DD's house for free?

Click to collapse



First step is to eliminate carrier restriction on our phones, so we can go anywhere and just buy a Sim. Then we burn teh white house down, start a revolution, and become an anarchy. Sounds like a solid plan?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm in!

Click to collapse



Wrong country

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

So good I'm jelly of myself

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> So good I'm jelly of myself
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Congrads. Extended batt? 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> So good I'm jelly of myself
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Nice dude 

Here's mine


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Congrads. Extended batt?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Only a 1800mah

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice dude
> 
> Here's mine

Click to collapse



6months??

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> @error and watt
> 
> If sopa get passed
> 
> what do we do?

Click to collapse



We fight back.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> 6months??
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Yeah Got a massive battery on this thing


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice dude
> 
> Here's mine

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 4, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> We fight back.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



With memes? 

(lmao at the post above XD)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 4, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> We fight back.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Well ya but we are fighting now 


The internet is going to be a sh*t pile if it passes and will be such a horrid place


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well ya but we are fighting now
> 
> 
> The internet is going to be a sh*t pile if it passes and will be such a horrid place

Click to collapse



No, WE aren't fighting back. We're on XDA lol Are you writing articles? Are you emailing legislatures? We aren't even fighting when we're doing that. I'm talking about revolt. I'm sick of our government as is, SOPA passing willing be the last straw for me.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 4, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> No, WE aren't fighting back. We're on XDA lol Are you writing articles? Are you emailing legislatures? We aren't even fighting when we're doing that. I'm talking about revolt. I'm sick of our government as is, SOPA passing willing be the last straw for me.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse




Well i keep emailing congress


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well i keep emailing congress

Click to collapse



Keep doing so.  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Like that they will read them.

Click to collapse



Well if they get enough of them from everyone spamming there email box they will have no choice with them constantly popping in ever second as i bet they are


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Just did major clean up before things get taken out of context

Click to collapse



Alrighty  My thanks and apologies both go out to you.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Like that they will read them.

Click to collapse



That thought process is what got us where we are now. Most people don't do anything because they feel like it will have no effect, not because we're stupid.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Just did major clean up before things get taken out of context

Click to collapse



I go have lunch and I miss something worth cleaning up

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I go have lunch and I miss something worth cleaning up
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Lolol umad? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> F##king retarded Skype! Won't sign in!
> 
> So, where you are now?
> 
> And I bought a fedora hat today. You guys think it's stupid?

Click to collapse



I'm in my house, why? 

And nah, whatever you like man. I have one too. Mine didn't look good on me with my wavey hair and all that.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> OK thanks. I don't have long hair (don't like it and my hair sucks when long). But I think a bit weird to wear it here.

Click to collapse



I cut my hair short again to. It looks 1000x better and feels better tooo.
@error, maybe a little, but I got over it quick
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> OK thanks. I don't have long hair (don't like it and my hair sucks when long). But I think a bit weird to wear it here.

Click to collapse



Why is that? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I cut my hair short again to. It looks 1000x better and feels better tooo.
> @error, maybe a little, but I got over it quick
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



You shouldn't have gotten over it so quickly, it was actually quite funny 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Um, you know, different culture.
> 
> Ain't you coming to gtalk? Can't get Skype working.

Click to collapse



Meh, too much work.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 4, 2012)

Well Kyla might get braces. -.-

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Well Kyla might get braces. -.-
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



That's gotta suck for you xD

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 4, 2012)

lol xD but I have braces  what's wrong with that? 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol xD but I have braces  what's wrong with that?
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Can you chew gum? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol xD but I have braces  what's wrong with that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Being oblivious again Max

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 4, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Can you chew gum?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



yup xD always do, how come? 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 4, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> You shouldn't have gotten over it so quickly, it was actually quite funny
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Well fill me in then
Ijks XD
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> yup xD always do, how come?
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Can you kiss another person with braces? And usually dentists advise against chewing gum and having braces.

You know, it's easier to just call you oblivious.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 4, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Can you kiss another person with braces? And usually dentists advise against chewing gum and having braces.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



you can xD

and ahh okay fair nuff ,  they did have this list,  but it was really long and even said not to eat popcorn  





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol xD but I have braces  what's wrong with that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well part of my sex life is gone. For however long she has those fsking things, she's not going near my downstairs. Period. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> yup xD always do, how come?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



cause ur not suppose to as it can break wires,

I remember when i had braces and they gave me this giant list of things i couldn't eat so then i thought : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and ate everything on that list then broke wires which sucked balls


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> you can xD
> 
> and ahh okay fair nuff ,  they did have this list,  but it was really long and even said not to eat popcorn
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And I wonder why you still have braces xD

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Well part of my sex life is gone. For however long she has those fsking things, she's not going near my downstairs. Period.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



TMI but i would agree just think of 40 year old version clip


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Well part of my sex life is gone. For however long she has those fsking things, she's not going near my downstairs. Period.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



That's kinda what I was implying without flat out saying it....-___-

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> TMI but i would agree just think of 40 year old version clip

Click to collapse



Were all adults here -____-







I_am_Error said:


> That's kinda what I was implying without flat out saying it....-___-
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse





-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 4, 2012)

to save trying to quote you all I loled  at everything above 
xD

also Watt lol should make no difference XD 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Were all adults here -____-
> 
> 
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Not Maxey 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 4, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Not Maxey
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse









lol 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> to save trying to quote you all I loled  at everything above
> xD
> 
> also Watt lol should make no difference XD
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah right!!!  

watch this clip:


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



But not good enough this time. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yeah right!!!
> 
> watch this clip:

Click to collapse



hahahah XD lmao well it doesn't dude  






Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 4, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> But not good enough this time.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse





should be  xD



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> should be  xD
> 
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Not this time little one. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 4, 2012)

Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What is sex life?

Click to collapse



A wonderful thing, mayhaps you'll experience it one day.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What is sex life?

Click to collapse





phahah XD








Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse




Fixed that for u


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Fixed that for u

Click to collapse




oh yeah  Cheers xD




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 4, 2012)

right password? xD 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 4, 2012)

My Mom had a massive stroke today. 


Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My Mom had a massive stroke today.
> 
> 
> Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.

Click to collapse



Oh God no.  I'm so sorry Bridget 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My Mom had a massive stroke today.
> 
> 
> Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.

Click to collapse


 sorry to hear that bd 

is she stable now?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My Mom had a massive stroke today.
> 
> 
> Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.

Click to collapse



hope you & her are both okay  






Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> hope you & her are both okay
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not very stable.
Thanks for everybody's kind words.
I gotta go now. 
Bye.

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not very stable.
> Thanks for everybody's kind words.
> I gotta go now.
> Bye.
> ...

Click to collapse




Seeya Bridget, hope it turns out okay 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Jan 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My Mom had a massive stroke today.
> 
> 
> Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.

Click to collapse



sorry to hear about that 

i hope shes ok


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My Mom had a massive stroke today.
> 
> 
> Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.

Click to collapse



Im so sorry bd 

hope she pulls out ok and ill keep the best wishes going


----------



## husam666 (Jan 4, 2012)

good night people, i hope you all have an awesome time


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> good night people, i hope you all have an awesome time

Click to collapse




night dude 

sweet dreams xD 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 5, 2012)

Goodnight everybody 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 5, 2012)

Scumbag brain y u no sleep?  its almost 3 am, I probably have fever + headaches and it won't switch off :/

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Scumbag brain y u no sleep?  its almost 3 am, I probably have fever + headaches and it won't switch off :/
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Lay off the crack rocks and meth, you'll be fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## skyhammer (Jan 5, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Lay off the crack rocks and meth, you'll be fine.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



I have never understood drugs. Are they so excellent in the long run?


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 5, 2012)

skyhammer said:


> I have never understood drugs. Are they so excellent in the long run?

Click to collapse



No.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## skyhammer (Jan 5, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> No.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Then why do you all suggest it to each other? Why do you insist that taking drugs will solve any problem?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 5, 2012)

skyhammer said:


> Then why do you all suggest it to each other? Why do you insist that taking drugs will solve any problem?

Click to collapse



He was telling him not to take those drugs anymore

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 5, 2012)

skyhammer said:


> Then why do you all suggest it to each other? Why do you insist that taking drugs will solve any problem?

Click to collapse



I never suggest it. I do enjoy a good drink every now and again but even that I don't suggest often. More or less I actually abhor drugs.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 5, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I never suggest it. I do enjoy a good drink every now and again but even that I don't suggest often. More or less I actually abhor drugs.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I agree. Irish car bomb once in a  blue moon and I'm fine

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## skyhammer (Jan 5, 2012)

Good thing that you all understand that drugs does not help, unless you're sick of course, in a medical sense.


----------



## trell959 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello mafia 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jan 5, 2012)

Dead 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I really appreciate the support. I'm kinda overwhelmed right now. You guys are great. Thanks error for the thread title.

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thanks everyone. I really appreciate the support. I'm kinda overwhelmed right now. You guys are great. Thanks error for the thread title.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey bd, sorry to hear about your mothers stroke. I am still sending good thoughts and prayers out for both of you

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------

Wow, thats one hell of a entertaining video


----------



## trell959 (Jan 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thanks everyone. I really appreciate the support. I'm kinda overwhelmed right now. You guys are great. Thanks error for the thread title.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Please be okay....




Sup DD

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Please be okay....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey man, tired and cold. hbu?


----------



## skyhammer (Jan 5, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey man, tired and cold. hbu?

Click to collapse


http://news.yahoo.com/pepsi-says-mountain-dew-dissolve-mouse-carcasses-213911576.html

Now I know why it tastes funny.


----------



## trell959 (Jan 5, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey man, tired and cold. hbu?

Click to collapse



I'm well ! Still fighting this concussion 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 5, 2012)

Morning mafia ... I have fever 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## skyhammer (Jan 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Morning mafia ... I have fever
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Be glad of fevers. It will come and go, unlike my cousin's herpes.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I agree. Irish car bomb once in a  blue moon and I'm fine

Click to collapse



Only Americans take a tragedy like an Irish car bomb and make it a drink. What next? Pearl Harbor martinis?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## skyhammer (Jan 5, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Only Americans take a tragedy like an Irish car bomb and make it a drink. What next? Pearl Harbor martinis?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Please, my favourite joint once featured "The Twin Towers"

It is, basically, two flaming Lamborghinis in tall glasses that you have to finish simultaneously.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 5, 2012)

Goodmorning mafiosos

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 5, 2012)

Morning. The doctors got her blood pressure back up with a "vaso dilator" she is still on the breathing machine and unconscious though. I'll know more later.

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning. The doctors got her blood pressure back up with a "vaso dilator" she is still on the breathing machine and unconscious though. I'll know more later.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Best of luck.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## skyhammer (Jan 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning. The doctors got her blood pressure back up with a "vaso dilator" she is still on the breathing machine and unconscious though. I'll know more later.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Our prayers go out to you, Babydoll. I wish there is more that I can do.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning. The doctors got her blood pressure back up with a "vaso dilator" she is still on the breathing machine and unconscious though. I'll know more later.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Best wishes to you and your mother Bridget . Hope she gets well soon  
Our prayers are with you 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 5, 2012)

Droid 3? i want.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Droid 3? i want.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse




Pfff... Motorola... gross

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 5, 2012)

skyhammer said:


> Please, my favourite joint once featured "The Twin Towers"
> 
> It is, basically, two flaming Lamborghinis in tall glasses that you have to finish simultaneously.

Click to collapse



....that's wrong.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 5, 2012)

Looky looky what I bought 







-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> ....meh. .________.

Click to collapse



Your opinion doesn't matter fedora boy  You don't even play portal.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Why you calling me fedora boy?

Click to collapse



Cuz I can. Problem? lol 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 5, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Cuz I can. Problem? lol
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Lulz

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Lulz
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Like my shirt Cam? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 5, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Looky looky what I bought
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sweet

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 5, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sweet
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



DD, wtf is up with that avatar? XD

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 5, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> DD, wtf is up with that avatar? XD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



It's a zombDroid lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I was gonna say that.
> 
> Guys, I may be gone forever. The f##kers may cut off our international internet connection, as the rumors say this may become functional in 2 weeks. Fml.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I thought you were using illegal internet anyways. Or do you mean they will make sure nobody can access it at all?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I was gonna say that.
> 
> Guys, I may be gone forever. The f##kers may cut off our international internet connection, as the rumors say this may become functional in 2 weeks. Fml.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I thought that eventually you were going to Canada? 

@DD it looks like some freak nasty thing...I'd kill it with fire.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey that's where OA was from? I think xD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> We have access to international network now but some websites, like all social networks (Facebook, twitter, etc), YouTube, most foreign news agencies, most file sharing sites (Mega upload, dropbox, multiupload, etc) are blocked. We can access those sites by changing the IP, like using VPN, or programs like Tor etc, but as it seems like they are gonna f##king cut the access completely. Like in N.Korea. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



When are your studies done?
@error, no, he is a good zombDroid very docile, eats only rotten apples
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2012)

sup cool people?


----------



## trell959 (Jan 5, 2012)

I've become a lurker 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello Mafia!!!
How goes it?






m1l4droid said:


> In a couple of years. If this happens I'll just flee, screw college degree.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




@milad check your pm shortly


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey guys 
I'm ****... High fever, sore throat , and I can't stop sneezing.. 



Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> We have access to international network now but some websites, like all social networks (Facebook, twitter, etc), YouTube, most foreign news agencies, most file sharing sites (Mega upload, dropbox, multiupload, etc) are blocked. We can access those sites by changing the IP, like using VPN, or programs like Tor etc, but as it seems like they are gonna f##king cut the access completely. Like in N.Korea. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Man that sucks ! I wish I could tell you to come over, but my country isn't the best when it comes to welcoming immigrants... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 5, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Your opinion doesn't matter fedora boy  You don't even play portal.

Click to collapse



Don't call him fedora boy: that's an insult to fedoras. 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey guys
> I'm ****... High fever, sore throat , and I can't stop sneezing..
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi, and get well soon mate


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hi, and get well soon mate

Click to collapse



Thanks hus 
I'm off to bed... C ya

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Thanks hus
> I'm off to bed... C ya
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



later dude, good night


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 5, 2012)

*(.)(.)*

I am bored.................


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I've become a lurker
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Same with me lol.
Must stop playing Cut the Rope...

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I am bored.................

Click to collapse



so you decided to post b()()bs


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> so you decided to post b()()bs

Click to collapse



yes lol

(.)   (.)


----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> yes lol
> 
> (.)   (.)

Click to collapse



sounds fun


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 5, 2012)

Lol, From her twitter XD


----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lol, From her twitter XD

Click to collapse



cool


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lol, From her twitter XD

Click to collapse



Suure... Twitter...  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 5, 2012)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



nice portrait


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lol, From her twitter XD

Click to collapse





WTF LOL?

she is hot


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> cool

Click to collapse





idavid_ said:


> Suure... Twitter...
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



https://twitter.com/#!/SassiBoB
her most recent tweet xD


@David, Yup  xD lol


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 5, 2012)

killed, I'm off now night guys 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> killed, I'm off now night guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



night mate


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 5, 2012)

I can't stand women

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I can't stand women
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Me either!  Actually, I just can't stand the logic of women. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 5, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Me either!  Actually, I just can't stand the logic of women.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Well its like "I'm gonna make you feel like complete and total ****, ask why, then keep adding on to the ****ty feeling." Like wtf. -__________-

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Well its like "I'm gonna make you feel like complete and total ****, ask why, then keep adding on to the ****ty feeling." Like wtf. -__________-
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Again, logic they lack it.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 5, 2012)

Great news!!!

Galaxy Nexus Lte for sprint!!!!


http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/05/galaxy-nexus-sprint-rumor/


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I can't stand women
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Pffffffffttttttttt!!  
Bad Mafioso! Bad! No! Bad!







I_am_Error said:


> Me either!  Actually, I just can't stand the logic of women.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pffffffffttttttttt!!
> Bad Mafioso! Bad! No! Bad!
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I knew you were going to reply  Yeah, you're different logically.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 6, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by Babydoll25<br />
> > Pffffffffttttttttt!!  <br />
> > Bad Mafioso! Bad! No! Bad!<br />
> > <br />
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



She's teh only one

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> She's teh only one
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Meh, not the only one. But still.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## jenablinsky (Jan 6, 2012)

babydoll's mother?!?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 6, 2012)

jenablinsky said:


> babydoll's mother?!?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Had a stroke and isn't concious

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 6, 2012)

Goodevening Mafia. 
What's happenin? 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## skyhammer (Jan 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I can't stand women
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Women shan't take it lying down then.



I_am_Error said:


> Me either!  Actually, I just can't stand the logic of women.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Yes, their logic circuits must have been fried. 

On one note, I'm too lazy to be a knight in shining armour for the ladies, on the other hand, all the women in this here thread has already been spoken for. So I shall not stand up for women's rights today except to say that I hope you two understand that you'll only date dumb women with that attitude. 

Wait, that's not too bad either.


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 6, 2012)

skyhammer said:


> Women shan't take it lying down then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its not that she's dumb. She's ignorant. There's a difference. If she was dumb, I'd forgive her. But since she's ignorant and refuses to change her ways, she gets the wrath of Zeus and Poseidon when I get angry. And she hands it back, then were fine. That's how this has worked for 17 months. -.- 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn it. It's 4 am

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Damn it. It's 4 am
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Do you know what melatonin is? Try taking some of that. I fall asleep within 30-40 mins of taking one 3mg pill. Ik people that take 2-4 pills a night. Its good, natural, and non addictive! 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## skyhammer (Jan 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Its not that she's dumb. She's ignorant. There's a difference. If she was dumb, I'd forgive her. But since she's ignorant and refuses to change her ways, she gets the wrath of Zeus and Poseidon when I get angry. And she hands it back, then were fine. That's how this has worked for 17 months. -.-
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Perhaps she is apathetic. There's no reason to change since there is not motivation to do so. Try offering her treats when she does something right and a stern voice when she doesn't. A rolled up newspaper is the last resort. Also, do not punish or reward unless it is at the moment immediately after the action, as they are not very capable regarding long term memory.


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 6, 2012)

skyhammer said:


> Perhaps she is apathetic. There's no reason to change since there is not motivation to do so. Try offering her treats when she does something right and a stern voice when she doesn't. A rolled up newspaper is the last resort. Also, do not punish or reward unless it is at the moment immediately after the action, as they are not very capable regarding long term memory.

Click to collapse



Sounds like you're training yours well.  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 6, 2012)

Ohh soooo colllddddd

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## skyhammer (Jan 6, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Sounds like you're training yours well.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Well, they were all born innocent as puppies but life tends to get in the way. I find that putting them on a leash tends to improve their discipline a little, but more often than not they tend to be a slobbering mess despite claiming to be "good girls"


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 6, 2012)

Afternoon guys 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Afternoon guys
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Goodmorning.
Blarg, I haz heartbuurn
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 6, 2012)

So They took Her off of the sedation (but the machine is still breathing for Her %100, which isn't good at all, they tried to see if She could take her own breaths and either She is too tired or unable) to assess Her responses. She DOES respond, but it's not the appropriate response. (Like She tries to move her foot and it's either the wrong foot or it isn't ENOUGH of a response) She DOES react to me, but I can see She is struggling. This is just terrible. On top of all that Her family isn't very responsive.... sigh... To say the least I'm extremely upset.  

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> So They took Her off of the sedation (but the machine is still breathing for Her %100, which isn't good at all, they tried to see if She could take her own breaths and either She is too tired or unable) to assess Her responses. She DOES respond, but it's not the appropriate response. (Like She tries to move her foot and it's either the wrong foot or it isn't ENOUGH of a response) She DOES react to me, but I can see She is struggling. This is just terrible. On top of all that Her family isn't very responsive.... sigh... To say the least I'm extremely upset.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's hard to find the right words when comforting people in situations like this. Anything I say I feel isn't enough. I have no idea what it feels to go though something like this, but my heart aches for you. I sincerely hope she wakes up soon and all is fine babydoll. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 6, 2012)

Ugablugablugablaa, i gotta stop eating breatfasts like that, ima gunna get f#cking diabeties or somethin

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 6, 2012)

This thread is dying

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## trell959 (Jan 6, 2012)

Goodmorning peeps

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 6, 2012)

'evening


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> It's been dying slowly and diminishing in members also...perhaps I may need to close it just for teh LULZ

Click to collapse



Or perhaps not
It will always have it's regulars
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> It's been dying slowly and diminishing in members also...perhaps I may need to close it just for teh LULZ

Click to collapse



Err, squeeze me but this is my theory in case any one was wondering: 

There is less activity because finals are arrived the corner for a lot of people, they are obviously studying. And previously it was the holiday season so everyone was busy then. And finally, I haven't been on as much because it's vacation and I'm taking this time to learn, play games, and sleep. 

Even the thought of closing this thread should be against xda rules.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> talking nana talks a lot....If I were to close this thread for teh LULZ it would not be against the rules as I will LUL and then re-open it...making it a clear case of trolling the OT forum....

Click to collapse



maybe if it was stickied it would be more popular


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> talking nana talks a lot....If I were to close this thread for teh LULZ it would not be against the rules as I will LUL and then re-open it...making it a clear case of trolling the OT forum....

Click to collapse



Psh, there would be moar  Plus, I wasn't just explaining to you, I was just talking to talk.  How goes my favourite troll mod? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 6, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> maybe if it was stickied it would be more popular

Click to collapse



No. No one sees the stickies in the app. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 6, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> No. No one sees the stickies in the app.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



so..................


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 6, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> so..................

Click to collapse



So you know I'm right 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 6, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> So you know I'm right
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



no............


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 6, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> no............

Click to collapse



Sure  Of course I'm not right. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 6, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Sure  Of course I'm not right.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Your nevar right

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## trell959 (Jan 6, 2012)

No work today 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> No work today
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lucky!
where do you work?


----------



## trell959 (Jan 6, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lucky!
> where do you work?

Click to collapse



The Home Depot 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The Home Depot
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Trying to get a job there. I need some income.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The Home Depot
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



How do they treat employees?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 6, 2012)

TheRomMistress said:


> No worries, you all know that OT is where the heart is. No one leaves here without being banned first.

Click to collapse



I left ot and i havent got banned  your point is invalid

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 6, 2012)

I think m_t_m broke let thread 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------

oh now it works


----------



## husam666 (Jan 6, 2012)

am I the only one who gets rickroll'd in that thread?


----------



## trell959 (Jan 6, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> How do they treat employees?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Well in my opinion 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jan 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Trying to get a job there. I need some income.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Do you have a forklift license? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 6, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What thread?

Click to collapse



the one stickied in the OT
made by M_T_M


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 6, 2012)

y am i getting rick rolled?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 6, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You are a little late then man. That troll thread has been there for days!

Click to collapse



I know, I'm not late, but I see people posting there, but I get rickroll'd everytime I click it


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Do you have a forklift license?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nope

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> That's what happens when you ain't got no phone with the XDA apk Husam.....U JELLY?

Click to collapse



u need xda app to reply their???!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> That's what happens when you ain't got no phone with the XDA apk Husam.....U JELLY?

Click to collapse



oh I see, and nope, I'm not jelly


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 6, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> u need xda app to reply their???!!!

Click to collapse



Yes. Otherwise its rick roll

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 6, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> In other words, you need Android to post there.
> Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android! Hahahahahaha you have no Android!
> 
> An iPhart would do too.

Click to collapse



they have tapatalk for wp7 -_-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 6, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> So why didn't I found it for my brother in-law?

Click to collapse



here you go: http://www.board-express.com/

---------- Post added at 11:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------

and if you want xda app: http://pocketnow.com/windows-phone/official-wp7-xda-developers-app-up-on-marketplace


----------



## husam666 (Jan 6, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> That's not official Tapatalk man.

Click to collapse



doesn't matter still forum app


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 6, 2012)

I like trains *gets hit by a train*

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 6, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> I like trains *gets hit by a train*
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



lmao XD






Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn, asdf movie is so awesome (and random)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Well in my opinion
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Huh?lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> doesn't matter still forum app

Click to collapse



did u get your HD7 yet from parents house?

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Better lay that hooka or whatever is called down mate...you seem to be seeing things

Click to collapse



LIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
i saw the redirect envelope then it went away


----------



## husam666 (Jan 6, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> did u get your HD7 yet from parents house?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no, i have to wait till i get there, at the end of the month


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> no, i have to wait till i get there, at the end of the month

Click to collapse



Only a few weeks away
And hola mafiosos
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 7, 2012)

She still can't breathe on her own. They did another CAT scan. I and awaiting the results. They put a PICC line in her arm and it's all swollen now.    


Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm sorry about your mom Bridget. 
http://www.droiddog.com/android-blo...id-4-0-community-with-new-100-core-processor/ 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> http://www.droiddog.com/android-blo...id-4-0-community-with-new-100-core-processor/
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



That's insane! I want one to play with

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 7, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> That's insane! I want one to play with
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



I want one in a tablet l. Like the size of an Acer iconia a100

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 7, 2012)

https://twitter.com/#!/shen_ye/status/155502557161197568

Awesomeness  Also lol epic name


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 7, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> https://twitter.com/#!/shen_ye/status/155502557161197568
> 
> Awesomeness  Also lol epic name

Click to collapse



Flash this  and you need to mail me your phone. You will no longer have a need for it once you defile it with sense.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 7, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Flash this  and you need to mail me your phone. You will no longer have a need for it once you defile it with sense.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



XD lol  It's just one of those things dude 

Look what mah phone can do


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 7, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lol  It's just one of those things dude
> 
> Look what mah phone can do

Click to collapse



Still Maxey....still... It's impressive that they can do that but I hate Sense. And as I am all powerful everyone should have the same opinion as me! No diversity allowed in my thread! By the way..I has problem 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Wow, that is amazing! Couldn't have ruined a SGSII better!!
> 
> @err, you remember I wanted to buy SGSII, and jt was too expensive? Well, the price has reached nearly 800 $.

Click to collapse



Lol balls to you man.  I have no regrets getting my phone, awesome that you're happy with yours too though 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 7, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Still Maxey....still... It's impressive that they can do that but I hate Sense. And as I am all powerful everyone should have the same opinion as me! No diversity allowed in my thread! By the way..I has problem
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



XD Lmao  I must say I like the weather for it though 

Whats problem?


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What problems?
> 
> I love my phone! !

Click to collapse



Sooooo I've been watched this anime, and I've been watching it all day. English subbed episodes so everything is in Japanese...no problem right? Wrong. I turned on my tv and if I'm not paying fully to what's being said, it sounds like they are speaking Japanese!  TOTALLY weird. Like, they really sound like they are speaking Japanese.....

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 7, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Sooooo I've been watched this anime, and I've been watching it all day. English subbed episodes so everything is in Japanese...no problem right? Wrong. I turned on my tv and if I'm not paying fully to what's being said, it sounds like they at speaking Japanese!  TOTALLY weird. Like, they really sound like they are speaking Japanese.....
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



XD lol? XD What you been smoking dude? jk Wierd xD

Heyhey, I sprayed my mike yesterday


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 7, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lol? XD What you been smoking dude? jk Wierd xD
> 
> Heyhey, I sprayed my mike yesterday

Click to collapse



That's the thing! I haven't smoked anything!  It's weird....but I kinda like it.

Every time I hear it:







-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 7, 2012)

XD lol 

Also, My bike sprayed with 4 colours of base paint which looked fine, dried with in 20 mins, now 1 last coat in like the paint on top, and it's spent all night drying, and it still sticky


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 7, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lol
> 
> Also, My bike sprayed with 4 colours of base paint which looked fine, dried with in 20 mins, now 1 last coat in like the paint on top, and it's spent all night drying, and it still sticky

Click to collapse



Lol usually it's the girl complaining that it's still sticky xD Yeah that's cool. Pics of your bike when it's done  Also, DAMN YOU CRUNCHYROLL APP FOR ENABLING ME TO WATCH UNLIMITED ANIME! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 7, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol usually it's the girl complaining that it's still sticky xD Yeah that's cool. Pics of your bike when it's done  Also, DAMN YOU CRUNCHYROLL APP FOR ENABLING ME TO WATCH UNLIMITED ANIME!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Naa it's fine when she swallo... wait, nvm 

XD Sure dude  Also lolol XD 

Oh and I think my Dad will buy my iPad of me ;D Ipadless


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2012)

Afternoon people


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 7, 2012)

Morning

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 7, 2012)

Goodmorning guys. Lastnight I ran out of hot water during my shower

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 7, 2012)

Morning. :/

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning. :/
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



How is everything going

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning. :/
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



hey babydoll, how is everything


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> How is everything going
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



She's unconscious again.  
I was at the hospital all last night. I'm home now, but will be going back very soon. 
How are you?


Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hey babydoll, how is everything

Click to collapse



Hi Husam. I posted Her condition in the post just above (if no one has posted)
She's unconscious now, again. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Husam. I posted Her condition in the post just above (if no one has posted)
> She's unconscious now, again.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm sorry to hear that, I really don't know what to say 
I really hope that she recovers soon, and I always pray for her


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, I really don't know what to say
> I really hope that she recovers soon, and I always pray for her

Click to collapse



There isn't anything anyone can really say. I do appreciate the prayers and support. Thanks

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 8, 2012)

Boring thread is BORING!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Boring thread is BORING!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Tired Pipsqueak and Babydoll are tired.   hospitals suck.
She's got a clot in her brain still and in her leg. (My Mom I mean)

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Tired Pipsqueak and Babydoll are tired.   hospitals suck.
> She's got a clot in her brain still and in her leg. (My Mom I mean)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



thats not good news. i hope she gets through it. im sorry bridget


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 8, 2012)

Everyone, we need to keep this alive.  Do your job and talk damn you! 

Saying "this thread is dead" isn't talking either. The thread is dead cuz no one talks  

We will never die! We're to stubborn for that.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, no one is never online, so, what do you expect?!
> 
> P.s. check your pm.

Click to collapse



I meant in general...derp. 

And you mean get on now? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> If you will.

Click to collapse



On sky pee. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm on on Skype but all my contacts have vanished! Wtf!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol that's a problem for you. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2012)

Good morning


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You on gtalk? Y u no answer?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Maybe you're messaging the wrong person.

Hey Husam how goes it? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Maybe you're messaging the wrong person.
> 
> Hey Husam how goes it?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



it goes good nothing special..

@milad it's morning if it's 5 minutes before noon


----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Okay, but um, dude, where on pause?

Click to collapse



auto correct?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> No, I asked where you on pause? Meaning what happened you just disappeared. (Duh)

Click to collapse



oh, I see, I had to go to my lecture I was running late

so what's the latest with you, Milad?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> No, I asked where you on pause? Meaning what happened you just disappeared. (Duh)

Click to collapse



That's not a duh, you asked where on pause... and that didn't make no sense whatsoever
Oh, and goodmorning guys, I think I shall try ics today
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> F##king finals. Starting on Thursday. Fml. Otherwise not bad.
> 
> Wonder where err left. He just disappeared!

Click to collapse



school probably..
I can't wait until finals, I'm so bored right now, I don't even want to take any of the exam, and my last exam is on 25 fml more than you

---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------

@dd good morning mate, have fun with it


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Ohai. Maybe, it made sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can't say duh to people is your butchered English only made sense to you
Did you make a move on a girl?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> school probably..
> I can't wait until finals, I'm so bored right now, I don't even want to take any of the exam, and my last exam is on 25 fml more than you
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I shall, but I'm flashing the newest version of elite mod as soon as I get tired of playing with ics. This is the fastest and most battery efficient rom I have found

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 8, 2012)

Funny xda app in ics (4.0.3) is funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> My English is not butchered!
> 
> Sorta...

Click to collapse



And how did that go?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Not on XDA.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------
> 
> Guys have you tried poweramp? The sound qualityis faaaaaar better than Google music player! I'm really impressed!

Click to collapse



Playerpro, even better
And aight man, gtalk later today?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> But that looks ugly! I'm gonna tell you, if I could buy apps, poweramp would be the second app I'd buy. After titanium backup. And before Tapatalk.
> 
> OK, anytime. I'm just gonna take a shower.

Click to collapse



There is skins that look much nicer than poweramp
Nd aight, but I might actually be gone today.lol
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> dd check your pm.

Click to collapse



Checked
Will add later, for now its shopping time, gunna go drool on some new phones and tablets


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 8, 2012)

Morning. ics camera workey nao

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 8, 2012)

What's up milad

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Not much. Life is boring. how's your life treating you?

Click to collapse



great. my mom turns 55 today, and im putting gigabytes of "arr matey" music on my phone for the party


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> great. my mom turns 55 today, and im putting gigabytes of "arr matey" music on my phone for the party

Click to collapse









Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello everyone 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## trell959 (Jan 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



What's up? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's up?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey trell! Nothing much... Browsing on xda and thinking to go study 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## trell959 (Jan 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey trell! Nothing much... Browsing on xda and thinking to go study
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Study for what?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Study for what?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



School  Although I might skip it tomorrow .. if I still have fever

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## trell959 (Jan 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> School  Although I might skip it tomorrow .. if I still have fever
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Ahh, i don't go back until the 16th

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Ahh, i don't go back until the 16th
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well, I start tomorrow.. and since I've been sick for the most of the vacations, I haven't done nothing  (hw etc) 


Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Funny xda app in ics (4.0.3) is funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




thank you, I never knew there was a participated tab XD




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 8, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> thank you, I never knew there was a participated tab XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol max.. I was just showing the menu under that


Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Lol max.. I was just showing the menu under that
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse





xD yeah but cheers anyway 
I have participated in 430 XD 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Sense Sucks huge, gross, stinky, donkey balls. Running it on your phone, is an insult to not only Android, but the whole humanity.

Click to collapse



lol  some parts are good 






Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Only, and ONLY, the People app. But it still looks like sh#t.
> 
> Guys, I'm officially in love with PowerAmp.

Click to collapse



and camera  but I also like the touchwiz one, only reason I wont go CM7 the app sucks XD






Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, no, I don't use camera.

Click to collapse




fair enough  




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Sense Sucks huge, gross, stinky, donkey balls. Running it on your phone, is an insult to not only Android, but the whole humanity.

Click to collapse



It's the only way I can run 4.0.3 for now...

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I don't really understand, how did I even like Sense?

Click to collapse



Well, It's good looking. Specially v3 
Also it has some conveniences.. like in the call or people app... I can see why you liked it, cause I did too 


Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> great. my mom turns 55 today, and im putting gigabytes of "arr matey" music on my phone for the party

Click to collapse



My mom's birthday is today toooOMG
lol
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> The only think I now like from Sense is the Facebook Sync for the people app. But no, it actually looks like $h!t. It kinda destroys the elegant and classy look of Android.

Click to collapse



Well, in froyo and gingerbread it was better looking, but now I doubt it... What's ur launcher mil?

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 8, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> My mom's birthday is today toooOMG
> lol
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Happy birthday to both of your mothers 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Trebuchet. Now trying Nova, it's based on ICS stock launcher.

Click to collapse



Mind sharing a link? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> It's amazing. Try it. Here:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1389071
> Use the system app option for better performance.

Click to collapse



Installed it.. seems nice  but I'm afraid I can't keep it.. I'm flashing 1-2 Rom updates a day..  damn HTC leaks

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2012)

hello again people


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Happy birthday to both of your mothers
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Thanks man.haha
and i just dropped my phone this device is such a trooper one mah scuff mark


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 8, 2012)

And got these today, super durable

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 8, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> My mom's birthday is today toooOMG
> lol
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



its also dans birthday XD my eyes have gone blurry  its so hard to see xD





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 8, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> its also dans birthday XD my eyes have gone blurry  its so hard to see xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not that late there is it?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 8, 2012)

:/

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> :/
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



Everything okay?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> :/
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



hey bd, how is e everything?


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 8, 2012)

Verizon needs to step up their game with the service in my area. I'm locked on 1x, and have been for the past fsking 45 minutes.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Everything okay?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse











husam666 said:


> hey bd, how is e everything?

Click to collapse



Since you both asked I'll answer here once. I spend everyday in the hospital and She isn't getting any better. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Jan 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Since you both asked I'll answer here once. I spend everyday in the hospital and She isn't getting any better.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



its going to be hard to recover but definitely possible. My sister surived a massive stroke. Please be okay

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 9, 2012)

Now I see why everyone is loving ics. Its actually soo ****ing cool


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 9, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Now I see why everyone is loving ics. Its actually soo ****ing cool

Click to collapse



Meh. I can't ever to get it to run for more then a day properly 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Meh. I can't ever to get it to run for more then a day properly
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Well neither my keyboard or soft buttons are lit up. Also no camera but I will stick with it for a day or two to get the feel for it


----------



## trell959 (Jan 9, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well neither my keyboard or soft buttons are lit up. Also no camera but I will stick with it for a day or two to get the feel for it

Click to collapse



i want ics on my gs2  but have it on the captivate and Inspire

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## RinZo (Jan 9, 2012)

Sup Mafia!  Just stopping in to say hi! haven't posted in a while.


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Sup Mafia!  Just stopping in to say hi! haven't posted in a while.

Click to collapse



Hey Rinzo! How has everything been?  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 9, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Sup Mafia!  Just stopping in to say hi! haven't posted in a while.

Click to collapse



Well look who came crawling back! 
lol, ijks. Hey rindin what's new?


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well look who came crawling back!
> lol, ijks. Hey rindin what's new?

Click to collapse



Rindin?  What's a mattah fo you DD? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 9, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Sup Mafia!  Just stopping in to say hi! haven't posted in a while.

Click to collapse



RinZo? That kid who makes his phone look amazing? The guy that never invites me on Xbox 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> RinZo? That kid who makes his phone look amazing? The guy that never invites me on Xbox
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That guy who is also a HUGE slacker? Yes. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 9, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> That guy who is also a HUGE slacker? Yes.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Haha whats up Error 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Haha whats up Error
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not much man, I'm watching Family Guy. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## RinZo (Jan 9, 2012)

so much love lol

I've been good though.  Just playing a lot of xbox (Skyrim and mw3).  Slowly getting back into the phone customizing game though.

I'll prolly be visiting more frequently .


Also trell you always join my XBL parties and leave real quick! haha.


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

RinZo said:


> so much love lol
> 
> I've been good though.  Just playing a lot of xbox (Skyrim and mw3).  Slowly getting back into the phone customizing game though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Psh! You didn't even add me on xbox live. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## RinZo (Jan 9, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Psh! You didn't even add me on xbox live.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Whats your gamertag?  I think I may have to delete someone I think my list is full.


----------



## trell959 (Jan 9, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Whats your gamertag?  I think I may have to delete someone I think my list is full.

Click to collapse



I changed my gt to Straight VTEC if you didn't know. Add me Error 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Whats your gamertag?  I think I may have to delete someone I think my list is full.

Click to collapse



Pot8t0sknz. I already added you trell xD

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## RinZo (Jan 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I changed my gt to Straight VTEC if you didn't know. Add me Error
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse




so THAT'S you haha I was racking my brain trying to figure that out.


----------



## trell959 (Jan 9, 2012)

RinZo said:


> so THAT'S you haha I was racking my brain trying to figure that out.

Click to collapse



was going to send out a message, but got lazy! 

I was trying to figure out who that was Error!!!!!!! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> was going to send out a message, but got lazy!
> 
> I was trying to figure out who that was Error!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lmao yeah dude! XD Why do you just as random people if you don't know who they are? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 9, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Lmao yeah dude! XD Why do you just as random people if you don't know who they are?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I don't know i just add them but that's probably why my friends list is almost filled 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## RinZo (Jan 9, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Pot8t0sknz. I already added you trell xD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I sent you one.


----------



## trell959 (Jan 9, 2012)

RinZo said:


> I sent you one.

Click to collapse



do you still have the Inspire?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I don't know i just add them but that's probably why my friends list is almost filled
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You're gonna get a creeper one day, I swear.  you might already have one and not even know.  

I'll add you when I get on there again Rinzo, I haven't been playing a whole lot. I want to watch that new movie "the grey". 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## RinZo (Jan 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> do you still have the Inspire?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yessir.  I don't get a lot of phones.  I tend to stick with the ones that work well for me.  Upgrade is in November, though.

@error let us know how that movie is.  I want to see it.


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Yessir.  I don't get a lot of phones.  I tend to stick with the ones that work well for me.  Upgrade is in November, though.
> 
> @error let us know how that movie is.  I want to see it.

Click to collapse



I haven't watched it either...xD I will if I watch it before you guys...but not sure if I'm going to watch it any time soon. I'm a total procrastinator. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## RinZo (Jan 9, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I haven't watched it either...xD I will if I watch it before you guys...but not sure if I'm going to watch it any time soon. I'm a total procrastinator.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Oh I miss read that I thought you said you were going to watch it.


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Oh I miss read that I thought you said you were going to watch it.

Click to collapse



Lay off the bud man 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 9, 2012)

Morning guys. What I miss.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 9, 2012)

Morning mafia 

I had a nightmare... My phone had deep scratches on the screen 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 9, 2012)

Battery life on ics sucks balls.
Oh, and goodmorning guys


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 9, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Battery life on ics sucks balls.
> Oh, and goodmorning guys

Click to collapse



It will for some time. Back to cm7 kang for me. They got the camera working, but its only 3mp. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> It will for some time. Back to cm7 kang for me. They got the camera working, but its only 3mp.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Pm sent. And back to elite mod for me thinks


----------



## husam666 (Jan 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Tell me about it. Barely a day!
> And good evening.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



maybe because it's not designed for your phones, or you missed that part too?

hi all


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> maybe because it's not designed for your phones, or you missed that part too?
> 
> hi all

Click to collapse



Yeah, but I just like complaining


----------



## husam666 (Jan 9, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, but I just like complaining

Click to collapse



whiners


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> whiners

Click to collapse



Lol, so what's new with you hus?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 9, 2012)

Yo. Sup all. Sup lurkers...you who are hiding...yes you...I see you....

~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Jan 9, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, so what's new with you hus?

Click to collapse



nothing new, same old, rethinking my future more now 

anything with you?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> nothing new, same old, rethinking my future more now
> 
> anything with you?

Click to collapse



Not to sure about the path you are taking in term of education?
Nd same old same old. Work work work. Yaayy


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> nothing new, same old, rethinking my future more now

Click to collapse



Rethinking future? You mean you've thought about your future before? ROFL, I can barely think about my next meal...how far into the future do you see?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Jan 9, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Not to sure about the path you are taking in term of education?
> Nd same old same old. Work work work. Yaayy

Click to collapse



Mainly education, I'm thinking about changing college, because it's hard to get a job in Israel if you have a Jordanian degree, and if I graduated from there, I'll be employed directly.



jasecloud4 said:


> Rethinking future? You mean you've thought about your future before? ROFL, I can barely think about my next meal...how far into the future do you see?
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



lol, idk, i don't do that a lot, i think it's just one of those times


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Mainly education, I'm thinking about changing college, because it's hard to get a job in Israel if you have a Jordanian degree, and if I graduated from there, I'll be employe

Click to collapse



Do you get a refund if you switch over?


----------



## RinZo (Jan 9, 2012)

Morning Mafia!  Does this thread always move this slow these days?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 9, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Morning Mafia!  Does this thread always move this slow these days?

Click to collapse



Ayup. Good to see you posting here again tho


----------



## husam666 (Jan 9, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Do you get a refund if you switch over?

Click to collapse



no, the only refund here if you get a full 100/100 in a subject, and they tell professors not to give students 100s -_-


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 9, 2012)

Morning 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## RinZo (Jan 9, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ayup. Good to see you posting here again tho

Click to collapse



Hah thanks.  How is everyone this morning/night?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



hey babydoll, how is everything?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 9, 2012)

hey people


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hey babydoll, how is everything?

Click to collapse



Well, my uncle Richard is coming into NY this week. We have paperwork to do and it makes my head spin. I'm sort of numb at this point. I'm going to the hospital today later. 
How are you?

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well, my uncle Richard is coming into NY this week. We have paperwork to do and it makes my head spin. I'm sort of numb at this point. I'm going to the hospital today later.
> How are you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



hi bd !
hows your mother doing?


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well, my uncle Richard is coming into NY this week. We have paperwork to do and it makes my head spin. I'm sort of numb at this point. I'm going to the hospital today later.
> How are you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bd don't you live in NJ though?  

Hey everyone and anyone 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 9, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Bd don't you live in NJ though?
> 
> Hey everyone and anyone
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Hey err, you back in school yet?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 9, 2012)

ohai guys.. just talked with htc. they think we are terrorists


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> "we"...pale face?
> 
> You maybe...I'm a cool individual that has befriended the likes of: Phil Collins, Earth wind and fire and most of the Smurfs (80's Smurfs, that is)

Click to collapse



well... they started mumbling curses for some "forums".... i bet these were the xda forums....  

so you are in too mtm


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> ohai guys.. just talked with htc. they think we are terrorists

Click to collapse



Haha, what did you "bother" them with this time?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 9, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, what did you "bother" them with this time?

Click to collapse



Just asked them when they are gonna release official ics for my phone. Then i asked them why the f i cant find a suitable ruu for my device... and then he started talking about "forums", "developers", and disgusting things called "roms" ... and he finished by telling me that htc doesnt release roms xD


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey err, you back in school yet?

Click to collapse



Not till the 17th  And who is we? I'm no terrorist, I'm a mobster.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Screw HTC, Samsung all the way. Best of it doesn't have that disgusting Sense. TouchWiz might be crap but at least it's not that bloated.... and looks more like stock Android.
> 
> @mtm, what are you doing around here?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



He's part of the mob too, are you not aware of that? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Just asked them when they are gonna release official ics for my phone. Then i asked them why the f i cant find a suitable ruu for my device... and then he started talking about "forums", "developers", and disgusting things called "roms" ... and he finished by telling me that htc doesnt release roms xD

Click to collapse



Wow! That is extremely rude. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> How come we have a cop in the mob?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You never heard of a dirty cop? He's a troll mod for Pete's sake! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> U mad tough!!??
> I know that you don't know what to make out me...most of the people around here can't anyway...sooo, just enjoy the ride and everything it's going to be all right
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Psh, you aren't as mysterious to me as everyone else may be, I've got my connects in high up places. 

If they don't know how to interact then why would you being talking to people? Why would that be your job? Incompetence. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Connections, eh?
> You know nothing of me Dominico......I'm as mysterious as the meat in franks

Click to collapse



I know that the meat in franks are processed leftovers from animals and such and whatnot.  So you're leftover parts from other mods?  Frankenmod?!  

I has connections, yus  More so, friendships. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 9, 2012)

I once saw a developer thanking mtm for his awesome modding. i thought it couldnt be.... later i came to know he was one of the lamest devs ever xD


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> PM me a fact you know about me or you are licking frogs again

Click to collapse



Licking frogs? Psychedelic dude. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I once saw a developer thanking mtm for his awesome modding. i thought it couldnt be.... later i came to know he was one of the lamest devs ever xD

Click to collapse



I believe that goes in the outrageous claims thread! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 9, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I believe that goes in the outrageous claims thread!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



its already there.. i cant double post it 

---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------

bad news for Sammy fanatics.... S3 gone bad.. http://www.freeyourandroid.com/inthenews/samsung tizen

---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------

just realized... IM OVER 5.000  PARTY TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Wtf is tizen? Wtf is Samsung smoking? Are the f##king high? Looks like I'm gonna have to go back to HTC again...

Click to collapse



told ya... Sammy is worse than htc


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> its already there.. i cant double post it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We'll see how that goes with Samsung, I have a feeling they'll be releasing am Android phone still. Seems like a bad idea for them to not release any Android phone financially. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 9, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> We'll see how that goes with Samsung, I have a feeling they'll be releasing am Android phone still. Seems like a bad idea for them to not release any Android phone financially.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



and here is my 5010th post


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 9, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Bd don't you live in NJ though?
> 
> Hey everyone and anyone
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I do live in NJ. So does my Uncle Richard. We still have to meet up and go into the city together. I goto the hospital every day. The tolls are 15$, 27$ PER HOUR for parking and then random amounts for gas. 
But it's my Mom so I'll pay ANYTHING!

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Seriously guys, what the hell tizen even is? I've never heard of it... why is Samsung making a new OS out of the blue? First failda and then failzen? Wtf, Samsung?

Click to collapse



it appears to be a collaboration between intel and sammy.. . https://www.tizen.org/
but you're right... wtf? and why?

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------

anybody still alive?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> it appears to be a collaboration between intel and sammy.. . https://www.tizen.org/
> but you're right... wtf? and why?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



alive no


here yes


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I do live in NJ. So does my Uncle Richard. We still have to meet up and go into the city together. I goto the hospital every day. The tolls are 15$, 27$ PER HOUR for parking and then random amounts for gas.
> But it's my Mom so I'll pay ANYTHING!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wow, that's quite an accumulation of money 

That's crazy. 

What's also crazy is that I get off to go do some stuff and then the thread goes dead? Has some communication! I'm a social recluse, how am I the life of the party? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 9, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Wow, that's quite an accumulation of money
> 
> That's crazy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well, i try, but i cant speak alone you know


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 9, 2012)

I'll help 
I feel like I haven't been here in a while 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'll help
> I feel like I haven't been here in a while
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey maxey! wazup?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hey maxey! wazup?

Click to collapse



Hey dude  Nothing really  just realised I forgot to add a new avatar though  damn xD you? 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## trell959 (Jan 9, 2012)

I really hope they dont go through with that. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey dude  Nothing really  just realised I forgot to add a new avatar though  damn xD you?
> 
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse




finally my work is being recognised by the community - IM FAMOUS  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1436079 POST #9


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello mafia:

Y U NO SAY ANYTHING ABOUT MY ZOMBIE COMMENT? 

Also go check out what i put in the off topic images thread


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> finally my work is being recognised by the community - IM FAMOUS  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1436079 POST #9

Click to collapse



applaudes XD Congrats dude  awesome  still never used ICS 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> finally my work is being recognised by the community - IM FAMOUS  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1436079 POST #9

Click to collapse



SURE you are.  Aren't we all famous? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I really hope they dont go through with that.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hi trell
you mean Sammy?



davidrules7778 said:


> Hello mafia:
> 
> Y U NO SAY ANYTHING ABOUT MY ZOMBIE COMMENT?
> 
> Also go check out what i put in the off topic images thread

Click to collapse



Sorry dave.. missed that one .. off to the images thread



MacaronyMax said:


> applaudes XD Congrats dude  awesome  still never used ICS
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



but youve got cm9 alpha, dont you? why not give it a try? 



I_am_Error said:


> SURE you are.  Aren't we all famous?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I am more than you


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 9, 2012)

Its because I'm lazy XD

other wise I would 



also my internet speed got doubled today XD I now can download at 270kbps lol  





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Its because I'm lazy XD
> 
> other wise I would
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seriously? That's really slow...

@Dex, just cuz some nub mentions your name it doesn't make you famous 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 9, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Seriously? That's really slow...
> 
> @Dex, just cuz some nub mentions your name it doesn't make you famous
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I know  still double thoughh XD  hey dude






Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I know  still double thoughh XD  hey dude
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



That's double of nothing...kinda like me doubling a penny. It's nice but it's better if it's double a quarter instead. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 9, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> That's double of nothing...kinda like me doubling a penny. It's nice but it's better if it's double a quarter instead.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse




XD lol  I guess  

if I lived in the estate less than a.mile away I'd have 35mbps *jelly* xD lol 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 9, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Seriously? That's really slow...
> 
> @Dex, just cuz some nub mentions your name it doesn't make you famous
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



LMAO xD i know... im just kiddin 
btw, could you guys help me raise my thanks to 200? pleeease


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lol  I guess
> 
> if I lived in the estate less than a.mile away I'd have 35mbps *jelly* xD lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have that many mbps  Be jelly.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> LMAO xD i know... im just kiddin
> btw, could you guys help me raise my thanks to 200? pleeease

Click to collapse



Why not just be helpful to people?   I got my thanks without even asking for them... Having pointless thanks is well, pointless 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 9, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I have that many mbps  Be jelly.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



*jelly face* (and body from SK )

xD I am dude  imma just walk round and see who has an insecure connection 






Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 9, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Wow, that's quite an accumulation of money
> 
> That's crazy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're the Don. 
Nuff said 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> *jelly face* (and body from SK )
> 
> xD I am dude  imma just walk round and see who has an insecure connection
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Yay SK!  Do you even play anymore? You should give me your stuff if you don't 

This is all you Maxey:







-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You're the Don.
> Buff said
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Hmmm, makes sense 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 9, 2012)

I need to download again xD but I'll see.if I play again .if.not you can have some stuff xD

also lmao  It just means I'm dedicated to it 


I_am_Error said:


> Yay SK!  Do you even play anymore? You should give me your stuff if you don't
> 
> This is all you Maxey:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I need to download again xD but I'll see.if I play again .if.not you can have some stuff xD
> 
> also lmao  It just means I'm dedicated to it
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



You were supposed to redownload months ago...

Aren't we all dedicated to certain things in life? I'm dedicated to the consumption of pizza 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 9, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Why not just be helpful to people?   I got my thanks without even asking for them... Having pointless thanks is well, pointless
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



well, ive earned all my 184... only today i got like ten from helping ppeople... i just wanted to speed things up a bit


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 9, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> You were supposed to redownload months ago...
> 
> Aren't we all dedicated to certain things in life? I'm dedicated to the consumption of pizza
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse





i had a new.windows since then XD 

also lmao  excellent purpose  favourite pizza? xD



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> i had a new.windows since then XD
> 
> also lmao  excellent purpose  favourite pizza? xD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So install? XD lol

My favorite is normal cheese and pepperoni. I love the originals. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 9, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> So install? XD lol
> 
> My favorite is normal cheese and pepperoni. I love the originals.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse




Soon XD

also nom, nice  also normal cheese? lol xD  Cheddar? 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> well, ive earned all my 184... only today i got like ten from helping ppeople... i just wanted to speed things up a bit

Click to collapse



Psh, lazy bum 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Soon XD
> 
> also nom, nice  also normal cheese? lol xD  Cheddar?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure lazy butt  Sure. 

Cheddar? No! Mozzarella dude 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 9, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Sure lazy buttv  Sure.
> 
> Cheddar? No! Mozzarella dude
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse





XDXD lmao 

also nice  now I want a pizza dammit  go get me one? xD



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XDXD lmao
> 
> also nice  now I want a pizza dammit  go get me one? xD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You funny, if I was able to get pizza then I doubt I would share just because by the time it would get to you, I'd have eaten most of it.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 9, 2012)

Gold quarter

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Gold quarter
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Looks normal to me...

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 9, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Looks normal to me...
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Tis legit 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Tis legit
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Cool beans 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Tis legit
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



aren't the original ones made of copper?


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> aren't the original ones made of copper?

Click to collapse



A quarter? No. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> aren't the original ones made of copper?

Click to collapse



Silver plated

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 10, 2012)

All this pizza talk is making dD huunnggrryyy


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

Why did I drink that double espresso at 8pm? It's 2.30 in the morning 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Why did I drink that double espresso at 8pm? It's 2.30 in the morning
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Cuz it was so damn tasty?
Have another, just skip this night


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Why did I drink that double espresso at 8pm? It's 2.30 in the morning
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



N00b. No caffeine after 7!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Cuz it was so damn tasty?
> Have another, just skip this night

Click to collapse



Nah...can't . Have to go to school in 5-6 hours.lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> N00b. No caffeine after 7!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



It was totally worth it. Made from my hands.. extra strong 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> It was totally worth it. Made from my hands.. extra strong
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



N000000b

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> N000000b
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Watch out who you say noob, watt...

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Watch out who you say noob, watt...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



500 moar posts tehn u


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> 500 moar posts tehn u

Click to collapse



Gimme a week and we'll be even 
Join date counts. Noob

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Gimme a week and we'll be even
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



u call thzt spam br0? lulz seriouz?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> u call thzt spam br0? lulz seriouz?

Click to collapse



July>December. You lose


Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> July>December. You lose
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



moar posts in less dayz? yuo smoking?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> moar posts in less dayz? yuo smoking?

Click to collapse



I started posting regularly at Jan '11 . Before that I had like 10 posts.... 


Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I started posting regularly at Jan '11 . Before that I had like 10 posts....
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



so yous a n00b?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> so yous a n00b?

Click to collapse



Let's say I was a long time lurker... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Let's say I was a long time lurker...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



n00b <3


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> n00b <3

Click to collapse



Is that a heart ?  hey I'm not kyla,or however she's called. You little perv 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

Damn.. fcking auto correct and xda app that doesn't let me edit 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Is that a heart ?  hey I'm not kyla,or however she's called. You little perv
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



lulz. loves ya bro


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> lulz. loves ya bro

Click to collapse



Not sure if homo... Anyway good night.. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Not sure if homo... Anyway good night..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Not sure if homo. And I might be getting a thunderbolt. I needs meh some 4geebees!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> July>December. You lose
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



November 2009 > then both of you. 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 10, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> November 2009 > then both of you.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Know where I can get a thunderbolt cheaper then 165?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Know where I can get a thunderbolt cheaper then 165?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



A crack head? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

*yawns*
Good morning 
*yawn

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> *yawns*
> Good morning
> *yawn
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Another morning? Where have I come and gone? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Another morning? Where have I come and gone?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Well considering the fact I was only gone for 3-4 hours and that its 8 am here, that makes it another morning 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Well considering the fact I was only gone for 3-4 hours and that its 8 am here, that makes it another morning
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Meh, it's 1am here, close enough lol  You only got 3-4 hours of sleep?! What's wrong with you?! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

Can't decide.. coffee now and a hell of a run later, or coffee at school?

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Meh, it's 1am here, close enough lol  You only got 3-4 hours of sleep?! What's wrong with you?!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Go back 1-2 pages and you'll find out


Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Can't decide.. coffee now and a hell of a run later, or coffee at school?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



I would do coffee at school.  And 3 pages back? That's a lot of work. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

Wanna earn a thanks? Explain on this page 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I would do coffee at school.  And 3 pages back? That's a lot of work.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Let me give you a hint.. double (maybe even triple or more, I made it) espresso in 8pm..  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Let me give you a hint.. double (maybe even triple or more, I made it) espresso in 8pm..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Lol hints don't get you thanks 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol hints don't get you thanks
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I don't really care to be honest.. its just that I want a nice number like 200.. but whatever... Some noob will ruin that again

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I don't really care to be honest.. its just that I want a nice number like 200.. but whatever... Some noob will ruin that again
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



I already thanked you. You ungrateful bastard. Lol 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I already thanked you. You ungrateful bastard. Lol
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Xda app... How could I know? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I already thanked you. You ungrateful bastard. Lol
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Thanks for the thanks. I owe you one then 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Xda app... How could I know?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Browser, you have a phone, right?  lol

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Browser, you have a phone, right?  lol
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Too lazy for that. I just woke up man

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Too lazy for that. I just woke up man
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



How are you too lazy to go to a browser?  that's awful.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

It's freaking cold outside. Just 5 oC  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> It's freaking cold outside. Just 5 oC
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



I don't know how cold it is here 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

Neither do I. Accuweather on my phone told  me so  but its really cold





I_am_Error said:


> I don't know how cold it is here
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Neither do I. Accuweather on my phone told  me so  but its really cold
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Well, it's 40°F here but I don't fell like converting it to celsius. It's totally not worth it 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Well, it's 40°F here but I don't fell like converting it to celsius. It's totally not worth it
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



According to google, thats 4,5 oC 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well, my uncle Richard is coming into NY this week. We have paperwork to do and it makes my head spin. I'm sort of numb at this point. I'm going to the hospital today later.
> How are you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm good, sorry I couldn't reply to that earlier, I slept 


Morning people, nothing is more refreshing than 14 hours of full sleep


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 10, 2012)

All your base are belong to me

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2012)

hello again


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 10, 2012)

So f#cking glad to not be running ics anymore.lol

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, look at this son of a b!tch! http://www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_s-4369.php

Click to collapse



Sony makes poo phones

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Know where I can get a thunderbolt cheaper then 165?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



You find a poor schmuck on Craigslist, and trade him 30 minutes in the back of his white van in exchange for a discounted rate on a Thunderbolt.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2012)

:/
Moar work, then hospital..... 
Unhappy Pipsqueak and BD are unhappy.

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello guys

@mil: that's just like mine in specs.... With a 12mp cam . Also it will be **** because of the manufacturer

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> @mil: that's just like mine in specs.... With a 12mp cam . Also it will be **** because of the manufacturer
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Hi Dexter. 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi Dexter and bd.
> @bd. Hope your mothers recovers soon.
> 
> @Dec, I prefer Sony to HTC, after Samsung. Remember, it's not Sony Ericsson! And you guys are all brandists.
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh shut it.  Stop throwing names around like that. What does brandist even mean? 

Hey guys! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Brandist! Brandist! Brandist!
> Brandist! Brandist! Brandist! Brandist! Brandist! Brandist! Brandist! Brandist! Brandist!
> U mad bro?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nah  

You think I really expected you to stop? Lol no. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey mafia:

Error
Milad- Can you tell your friend i sent him an email 
Anyone that posts on different pages
Lurks
Missed


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey mafia:
> 
> Error
> Milad- Can you tell your friend i sent him an email
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Dave! What's up man? How goes life? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 10, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey Dave! What's up man? How goes life?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Its fine i start school again next week but don't have to go into class 

Online computer courses 

I am going to set up a vpn this weekend


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Its fine i start school again next week but don't have to go into class
> 
> Online computer courses
> 
> I am going to set up a vpn this weekend

Click to collapse



Oh yeah! I do too, next Tuesday. I look forward to being able to actually do something. I'm tired of sitting in my room being all blobby and whatnot.  Really? Online classes? You're so lazy lol 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 10, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Oh yeah! I do too, next Tuesday. I look forward to being able to actually do something. I'm tired of sitting in my room being all blobby and whatnot.  Really? Online classes? You're so lazy lol
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Well its not only i am lazy but they are the best for not interfering with my work


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well its not only i am lazy but they are the best for not interfering with my work

Click to collapse



Where do you work? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 10, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Where do you work?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



well with my dad still but am looking for an internship somewhere 

I have flexible hours but i need more hours to make more money and school cuts them 

so online classes are nice 

on another note:
my old school books are selling like hot cakes on amazon, only 2 more to sell


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 10, 2012)

Afternoon

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> well with my dad still but am looking for an internship somewhere
> 
> I have flexible hours but i need more hours to make more money and school cuts them
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Psh, posh.  I meant more so, what are you doing at you job? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 10, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Psh, posh.  I meant more so, what are you doing at you job?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



boring mindless scanning and filing of tax returns 

one of these i will turn into a mindless zombie


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 10, 2012)

I was wondering...can we resurrect twitch? I mean...I know he's watching our every move from the lurkiest of shadows but...he hasn't posted in eons...

Hey error? would you talk to twitch and have him post please. 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> I was wondering...can we resurrect twitch? I mean...I know he's watching our every move from the lurkiest of shadows but...he hasn't posted in eons...
> 
> Hey error? would you talk to twitch and have him post please.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



It can't happen, he is now a part of xda servers  He was quite the guy though, visually stunning, and a wonderful person to talk to. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 10, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> It can't happen, he is now a part of xda servers  He was quite the guy though, visually stunning, and a wonderful person to talk to.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



pshhh bananas are not visually stunning   and bananas arent people their fruit!!!! However he did talk


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> pshhh bananas are not visually stunning   and bananas arent people their fruit!!!! However he did talk

Click to collapse



He want a fruit, he was only closely related to a banana.  And even had an Adonis like body. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Lmao!
> 
> BTW, rifle, I just watched the news, my country is going straight down the toilet!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




I like how you used:   for your country going down the toilet 

LOL

Also no email still


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Lmao!
> 
> BTW, rifle, I just watched the news, my country is going straight down the toilet!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Who is rifle? And yeah, whose country isn't going down the toilet? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 10, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> It can't happen, he is now a part of xda servers

Click to collapse



You mean like the Matrix. 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 10, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> You mean like the Matrix.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Kinda, except he's in there screwing with your font sizes 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 10, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I like how you used:   for your country going down the toilet

Click to collapse



I loled 

Umm, Congrats I guess Milad 
also the sony, Meh  Screen to small  Ohtherwise nice


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, I guess your phone has a bigger screen.
> 
> @err. Well, mine is going double the speed. So yeah it does make a different.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I think they're nearly if not the same actually  Either way, Decided Imma go bigger each time  this is nice 
http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/09/sony-xperia-ion-hands-on/
ion xD 4.65" 

http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/09/samsung-55-inch-super-oled-tv-launch-ces-2012/
^ Wow Daulcore TV XD lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 10, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I loled
> 
> Umm, Congrats I guess Milad
> also the sony, Meh  Screen to small  Ohtherwise nice

Click to collapse



hey max


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, I guess your phone has a bigger screen.

Click to collapse



Lucky people with big screens, I have a Galaxy Nexus...it's a little tiny screen...

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 10, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Lucky people with big screens, I have a Galaxy Nexus...it's a little tiny screen...
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



tiny screen on galaxy nexus? 


WTF are u smoking?!??!?


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lulz
-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 10, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> tiny screen on galaxy nexus?
> 
> 
> WTF are u smoking?!??!?

Click to collapse





watt9493 said:


> Lulz

Click to collapse



LOL...I'm not smoking anything...this thing is only 4.65". The new HTC Titan is 4.7"...I feel tiny in comparison...

~Jasecloud4


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 10, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> LOL...I'm not smoking anything...this thing is only 4.65". The new HTC Titan is 4.7"...I feel tiny in comparison...
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Just get teh galaxy note?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Just get teh galaxy note?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Ewwww....it's like an old school palm pilot with sylus had a baby with a galaxy tab...

~Jasecloud4


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hola

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hey babaydoll & everyone else 
what's up?


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 10, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hey babaydoll & everyone else
> what's up?

Click to collapse



Getting teh sickz. You?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Getting teh sickz. You?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



sleeping, good night


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 11, 2012)

Heeyy Mafia
These new headphones are wicked, and reasonably priced too. 30$ and almost sound as good as my sennheisers. Plus the cord is rope. So I won't break it to quick. Oh, nd they are Phillips O'Neil specked.
Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 11, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heeyy Mafia
> These new headphones are wicked, and reasonably priced too. 30$ and almost sound as good as my sennheisers. Plus the cord is rope. So I won't break it to quick. Oh, nd they are Phillips O'Neil specked.
> Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium

Click to collapse



Never liked Phillips. Always had skullcandies. I now have the titans, and man do they bump

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Never liked Phillips. Always had skullcandies. I now have the titans, and man do they bump
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



The bass in titans is friggin ridiculous  and the cord is built to last 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> The bass in titans is friggin ridiculous  and the cord is built to last
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



They smash beats.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> The bass in titans is friggin ridiculous  and the cord is built to last
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



The cord looks normal, anything different about it?

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 11, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> The cord looks normal, anything different about it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium

Click to collapse



Its hard plastic coated and steel braided I believe.  And where they usually break, either at the headphones or the 3.5 mm Jack is extra reinforced.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Its hard plastic coated and steel braided I believe.  And where they usually break, either at the headphones or the 3.5 mm Jack is extra reinforced.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Yep  And no, they don't smash beats. But they are definitely up to par. I have both so I know that monster makes really good headphones 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Yep  And no, they don't smash beats. But they are definitely up to par. I have both so I know that monster makes really good headphones
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I think they're better then my girlfriends tours. They sound like catsh!t

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 11, 2012)

Also, y u no view photography thread

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Also, y u no view photography thread
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I did, why? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

Who likes? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Who likes?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I do!! 

I'm not really a theme guy, unless its miui, my phones vanilla

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I do!!
> 
> I'm not really a theme guy, unless its miui, my phones vanilla
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Mine is stock with an ics theme and launcher pro.  Vanilla means there is no custom ui on top of Android. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Mine is stock with an ics theme and launcher pro.  Vanilla means there is no custom ui on top of Android.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Really? I just assumed it meant plain haha. What have you been up too? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Really? I just assumed it meant plain haha. What have you been up too?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lazing about my house not doing anything, I start school again next Monday! Yay!  But I'm heading to sleep right now. Night man. Glad to see you're not in any serious damage from that concussion.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Lazing about my house not doing anything, I start school again next Monday! Yay!  But I'm heading to sleep right now. Night man. Glad to see you're not in any serious damage from that concussion.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Start school Monday also. Yeah I got over that concussion.  Still minor symptoms but I'm alright! Night man

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 11, 2012)

Is this Earth? *bzzzzzt* reporting no sign of any life forms. Let's just sit a few minutes.


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

rr5678 said:


> Is this Earth? *bzzzzzt* reporting no sign of any life forms. Let's just sit a few minutes.

Click to collapse



Kill the earthling for trespassing on our grounds at a time that I was sleeping.  Also, I wish I was in a place that looked that beautiful.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I did, why?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Y u no comment 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Y u no comment
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Y u no comment on mine? Or my homescreen that I just posted a few posts ago 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Y u no comment on mine? Or my homescreen that I just posted a few posts ago
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I like the homescreen, but its too cluttered 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I like the homescreen, but its too cluttered
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Too cluttered? Post yours I want to see what you consider as not cluttered. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 11, 2012)

I just saw life forms, but they went away. Ah well, maybe next time


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

rr5678 said:


> I just saw life forms, but they went away. Ah well, maybe next time

Click to collapse



Right here dude, sup? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 11, 2012)

Ello mafiosos
Cold dD is cold. And hungry. Oh soooo hungryyyy
Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Right here dude, sup?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Everything's good on this end of the series of tubes, how about you?


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

rr5678 said:


> Everything's good on this end of the series of tubes, how about you?

Click to collapse



Psh, I smell waffles and I have no idea why... I'm nowhere near a waffle restaurant.  I'm pretty bored, going to get school books today...oh joy.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2012)

'(time of day)

what's up


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Psh, I smell waffles and I have no idea why... I'm nowhere near a waffle restaurant.  I'm pretty bored, going to get school books today...oh joy.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



It's teh blue waffles your smelling.XD


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Too cluttered? Post yours I want to see what you consider as not cluttered.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse









-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm super nervous.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



what's up mate?


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse








Similar except mine is less cluttered. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



^what he said


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi. She is not getting any better. 
My Uncle Richard is coming in Friday. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi. She is not getting any better.
> My Uncle Richard is coming in Friday.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



damn that's sad :/


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi everyone 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Que pasa Platano?
> 
> Your boy Milad is sure fun to mess with

Click to collapse



Going for sushi in a few minutes! That's what's up  

Oh tell me about it, he feeds the proverbial troll fire lol

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Going for sushi in a few minutes! That's what's up
> 
> Oh tell me about it, he feeds the proverbial troll fire lol
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Your homescreens are respectable 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> ME JELLY about teh sushi!!
> 
> Also......he needs to get a hobby I reckon

Click to collapse



You should be, I friggin love sushi.  let's hope it doesn't upset my stomach this time.

I think he needs more than one hobby  Build paper maché cellphones by hand. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Your homescreens are respectable
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Dunka  

*nods in respect*

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



hey mate, how's it going?


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Dunka
> 
> *nods in respect*
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Go comment on my pic in teh photography thread guys

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hey mate, how's it going?

Click to collapse



It's going good, I feel a little motion sick.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I'm yet to get sick or ill form eating teh sushi twitchin' nana.......I must be immune to stomach illnesses by now.....like a bawwssss

Click to collapse



I don't think it was the sushi I got, I took some medication last time	 I got sushi and I think it was the medication more so.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> It's going good, I feel a little motion sick.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



lol, xdaing while in the bus?



M_T_M said:


> Y U NO HAVE FREELOADED CELL YET??

Click to collapse



Y U NO PAY MORE ATTENTION TO THIS THREAD WHEN I POST?!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Go comment on my pic in teh photography thread guys
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Done and done and hey everyone


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello:
Error
Watt
Husam
Milad
M_T_M


How goes it?


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol, xdaing while in the bus?
> 
> 
> 
> Y U NO PAY MORE ATTENTION TO THIS THREAD WHEN I POST?!

Click to collapse



No, I'm in the car, same same though. 

@Milad Sushi is awesome. Don't judge it till you've had it. I was once a skeptic like you until I had the awesomeness that is sushi.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> Error
> Watt
> Husam
> ...

Click to collapse



hey, it goes good

wbu?


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey Dd and David, what's good? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 11, 2012)

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 11, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> Error
> Watt
> Husam
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure, ignore me just cuz we posted at the same time Why are you confused about how it goes?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey Dd and David, what's good?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Lunch time relaxing is good, also sushi is good, but I have none and am jelly


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey:
DD 

And @ Husam & error

Things going good i am still trying to figure out which dd-wrt firmware i need to flash for my router and how to do it without bricking the router


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey:
> DD
> 
> And @ Husam & error
> ...

Click to collapse



uhh, okay sure


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> uhh, okay sure

Click to collapse



what do u mean sure?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> what do u mean sure?

Click to collapse



nothing, god I hate talking on the internet you can't show people your tone -_-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> nothing, god I hate talking on the internet you can't show people your tone -_-

Click to collapse



were u being like sarcastic?


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> nothing, god I hate talking on the internet you can't show people your tone -_-

Click to collapse



That's why you use words to correctly covey your feelings and tone. ENG101 homie. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> That's why you use words to correctly covey your feelings and tone. ENG101 homie.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Or just use the proper form 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Or just use the proper form
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Same same. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Same same.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Lulz. I'm so sick. :/

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Lulz. I'm so sick. :/
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Of life? Me too! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Of life? Me too!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



No. Of teh sick.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> No. Of teh sick.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



What's going on with that? How are you feeling? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> What's going on with that? How are you feeling?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I took theraflu and I'm feeling better nao, but I've been sick the past 48 hours. Suckz bawlz

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I took theraflu and I'm feeling better nao, but I've been sick the past 48 hours. Suckz bawlz
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



What kind of sick does the Watt has?  Not the herps I hope! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> What kind of sick does the Watt has?  Not the herps I hope!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I have a sh!t immune system, I'm not dirty -.- 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I have a sh!t immune system, I'm not dirty -.-
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



So...aids? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> So...aids?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



So....common cold?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> So....common cold?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I like my ideas more....why must you stifle my creativity? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I like my ideas more....why must you stifle my creativity?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Cause I don't has teh aids. And I just scared a middle school kid with suicide silence XD

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Cause I don't has teh aids. And I just scared a middle school kid with suicide silence XD
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



You know what would scare him more? Being able to scream like them. Start singing to the songs, that's what I do 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> You know what would scare him more? Being able to scream like them. Start singing to the songs, that's what I do
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I can. That's the magic, and I did.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I can. That's the magic, and I did.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Shawesome! Dude, there's some lady in this library...she's creeping me out. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Shawesome! Dude, there's some lady in this library...she's creeping me out.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse












-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



She sounds like a zombie from resident evil....

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> She sounds like a zombie from resident evil....
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Oh god

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Oh god
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 11, 2012)

yay i now have a vpn  1 month free trial


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 11, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> yay i now have a vpn  1 month free trial

Click to collapse



Where. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 11, 2012)

Pppppfffffftttttt

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 12, 2012)

What do you call a lesbian dinosaur 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 12, 2012)

Rainy dreary and cold for my walk home. Bleh.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> What do you call a lesbian dinosaur
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



A lesbian dinosaur? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## skyhammer (Jan 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> What do you call a lesbian dinosaur
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I'm quite unsure about that. Care to enlighten us?


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

skyhammer said:


> I'm quite unsure about that. Care to enlighten us?

Click to collapse



Hey Sky! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 12, 2012)

skyhammer said:


> I'm quite unsure about that. Care to enlighten us?

Click to collapse



Err got it right.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Err got it right.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Damn straight I did. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> congrats.
> 
> My exam was meh.

Click to collapse




unlucky dude,  I have a maths exam Thursday 

also,  broke my windows partition yesterday  spent hours trying to fix and made it even worse so annoyed  and I had just figures out why my G1 wasn't flashing roms 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> It sucks because your brain stops working just as you are given the question sheet.
> 
> So, you flashed anything on that G1?
> 
> Also AOSP ICS for my tablet is coming very well, only VPN (I can't live without), Camera (meh) and HDMI sound are left to fix. Yay!

Click to collapse



dammit 

not yet  I broke my PC just after I figured it out 


wow nice  nearly perfect then xD still haven't tried ICS on ma phone 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 12, 2012)

Morning 
I'm in class..almost sleeping 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 12, 2012)

Early mornings are early... and tiresome. I've already worked for three hours and I am back home getting ready for the hospital. My Mom is awake again and was able to (not talk because of the breathing tubes) answer yes and no questions. So a cautious Yaaaay? (Hopefully)

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Early mornings are early... and tiresome. I've already worked for three hours and I am back home getting ready for the hospital. My Mom is awake again and was able to (not talk because of the breathing tubes) answer yes and no questions. So a cautious Yaaaay? (Hopefully)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Best of luck with that. Been praying for her and you.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## skyhammer (Jan 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Early mornings are early... and tiresome. I've already worked for three hours and I am back home getting ready for the hospital. My Mom is awake again and was able to (not talk because of the breathing tubes) answer yes and no questions. So a cautious Yaaaay? (Hopefully)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's good news. She will get better, from the looks of it.


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Best of luck with that. Been praying for her and you.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Thanks Cam 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 12, 2012)

skyhammer said:


> It's good news. She will get better, from the looks of it.

Click to collapse



Thanks Sky. The problem(s) is/are bleeding from Her brain still IS a VERY real possibility, and She's still on the breathing machine and from Her vitals, will be for awhile longer... but STILL cautious optimism is cautiously optimistic.... 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 12, 2012)

Somehow, I  tried to thank BOTH Sky AND Cam and Cam got both and now I haz been denied thanks to Sky. :/
Edit: upon further inspection, all thanks have been distributed to the rightful owners. 
Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## skyhammer (Jan 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thanks Sky. The problem(s) is/are bleeding from Her brain still IS a VERY real possibility, and She's still on the breathing machine and from Her vitals, will be for awhile longer... but STILL cautious optimism is cautiously optimistic....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Every war was won by a succession of battles, and every battle by a succession of fights.

Take what ground you can, and don't surrender it to your enemy. Every little step counts.

While I understand your caution, you must not lose hope, no matter how bleak the situation may be.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Early mornings are early... and tiresome. I've already worked for three hours and I am back home getting ready for the hospital. My Mom is awake again and was able to (not talk because of the breathing tubes) answer yes and no questions. So a cautious Yaaaay? (Hopefully)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



that's nice to hear 

I hope she recovers soon 

---------- Post added at 02:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------

hello everyone


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 12, 2012)

Goodmorning everyone it's snowing like a sonofabitch here


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 12, 2012)

I know, it's super cold down here too. This morning I walked outside and it was 83F....

~Jasecloud4

P.S. For you odd, foreign, metric using folk thats 28 Celsius.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> @bd, as it seems like she is getting better. I hope she recovers sooner than you think.
> 
> Hi.... and good night...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Isn't it a bit early for goodnight there?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 12, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> I know, it's super cold down here too. This morning I walked outside and it was 83F....
> 
> ~Jasecloud4
> 
> P.S. For you odd, foreign, metric using folk thats 28 Celsius.

Click to collapse



I understand your ancient dialect too. Us foreign metric users like to be in the know nd yeah, your attempt to make me jelly failed


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 12, 2012)

I wish it was good night time here, this day is too long...



deliriousDroid said:


> I understand your ancient dialect too. Us foreign metric users like to be in the know nd yeah, your attempt to make me jelly failed

Click to collapse



Pity. Not being jelly of the best country in the world is foolish...


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I understand your ancient dialect too. Us foreign metric users like to be in the know nd yeah, your attempt to make me jelly failed

Click to collapse



I had sushi yesterday. My attempt to make you jelly should be successful, it, was, delicious. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Old attempt to makes us jelly is old
> 
> Also........who wears short, shorts?

Click to collapse



I wasn't trying to make you jelly, just DD. I had steak teriyaki, gyoza, stir fried vegetables, California rolls, miso soup, crunchy spicy crab roll, and like two other roll meals. It only cost me like $7.95. 

Girls wear short shorts! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> makes me mad that I'm actually still very JELLY!!!!

Click to collapse



Lol thought so.








It was so friggin good, and my stomach wasn't upset this time. 






-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, what should I do if the internet became national??

Click to collapse



Run !!!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I had sushi yesterday. My attempt to make you jelly should be successful, it, was, delicious.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I had canned tuna yesterday, does it count?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I wasn't trying to make you jelly, just DD. I had steak teriyaki, gyoza, stir fried vegetables, California rolls, miso soup, crunchy spicy crab roll, and like two other roll meals. It only cost me like $7.95.
> 
> Girls wear short shorts!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



And indeed I am jelly that is a hella deal dude


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol thought so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, one time I was hungover, and then had waaayyy to much sushi, and then had a 45min bumpy bus ride back through the city. Needles to say I was surprised I didn't puke


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I had canned tuna yesterday, does it count?

Click to collapse



No because it wasn't sashimi.  Nor was it raw.  

@DD, yeah it is because it was a lunch special, but either way...that's still a good deal even for lunch. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> No because it wasn't sashimi.  Nor was it raw.
> 
> @DD, yeah it is because it was a lunch special, but either way...that's still a good deal even for lunch.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Hellz yeah. I've payed that much just for a Burger before


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> No because it wasn't sashimi.  Nor was it raw.
> 
> @DD, yeah it is because it was a lunch special, but either way...that's still a good deal even for lunch.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hellz yeah. I've payed that much just for a Burger before

Click to collapse



I got a full meal for the price of less than that. It really is a good sushi restaurant.  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 12, 2012)

Lost everything my user had on previous windows damn  

I'd spent hours on some of the stuf in there  but atleast i got it booting

Hi mafia


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lost everything my user had on previous windows damn
> 
> I'd spent hours on some of the stuf in there  but atleast i got it booting
> 
> Hi mafia

Click to collapse



Hey man! How are you doing? How did everything get erased? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lost everything my user had on previous windows damn
> 
> I'd spent hours on some of the stuf in there  but atleast i got it booting
> 
> Hi mafia

Click to collapse



what happened mate?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey man! How are you doing? How did everything get erased?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I'm good thanks  Exam on thursday and had a non working PC since yesterday 

Well I booteed into linux and I had 2 Windows partitions, 1 was old (Was the one which randomly typed) So I deleted it, Not realising without that I couldnt boot my other windows, Spent ages playing with grub to try recognise other windows partition and have ended up re installing, but lost my /max/ user some how which had loads, and all the eclipse stuff I had  Id finally made it do something aswell  And worst of all my Skyrim save  lol but now just reinstalling 

How goes you dude?


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm good thanks  Exam on thursday and had a non working PC since yesterday
> 
> Well I booteed into linux and I had 2 Windows partitions, 1 was old (Was the one which randomly typed) So I deleted it, Not realising without that I couldnt boot my other windows, Spent ages playing with grub to try recognise other windows partition and have ended up re installing, but lost my /max/ user some how which had loads, and all the eclipse stuff I had  Id finally made it do something aswell  And worst of all my Skyrim save  lol but now just reinstalling
> 
> How goes you dude?

Click to collapse



Wow that's really unlucky. 

Everything is cool on my end, I got my sushi and I'm happy now lol I'm thinking about playing some games but I'm also hungry, but I also don't feel like getting up..

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Wow that's really unlucky.
> 
> Everything is cool on my end, I got my sushi and I'm happy now lol I'm thinking about playing some games but I'm also hungry, but I also don't feel like getting up..
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I've never had sushi, Closest I got was probably eating a fish at a pub that the cook and orgot to cook so it was frozen  Wasnt nice xD

lol  Fair nuff xD


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm good thanks  Exam on thursday and had a non working PC since yesterday
> 
> Well I booteed into linux and I had 2 Windows partitions, 1 was old (Was the one which randomly typed) So I deleted it, Not realising without that I couldnt boot my other windows, Spent ages playing with grub to try recognise other windows partition and have ended up re installing, but lost my /max/ user some how which had loads, and all the eclipse stuff I had  Id finally made it do something aswell  And worst of all my Skyrim save  lol but now just reinstalling
> 
> How goes you dude?

Click to collapse



sadly it can be easily fixed with only a windows disk and without losing any data


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> @max-Err. Does your phones has BLN?

Click to collapse



I don't personally but I saw a thread about it, How come?


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I've never had sushi, Closest I got was probably eating a fish at a pub that the cook and orgot to cook so it was frozen  Wasnt nice xD
> 
> lol  Fair nuff xD

Click to collapse



I would have been pissed if that happened....or grossed out  I want fried fish now though 

@Milad, yeah.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Just wanted to know. I can't live without it. It's really awesome. Totally replaces notification light that is missing in my phone...

Click to collapse



I don't use mine. I don't like bln. Why use it when I have vibrate? Seems like a waste of battery.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> sadly it can be easily fixed with only a windows disk and without losing any data

Click to collapse



Ubuntu didn't recognise my CD's so I couldn't burn the ISO, and the W7 disc I had was for a different version 

---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> I would have been pissed if that happened....or grossed out  I want fried fish now though
> 
> @Milad, yeah.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Lols yeah xD Wasn't nice


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ubuntu didn't recognise my CD's so I couldn't burn the ISO, and the W7 disc I had was for a different version
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He was probably drunk anyways lol  Now install sk!  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> It's really useful for me, since my phone is usually lying on the desk, vibrate won't help there, will it?

Click to collapse



Yes....? 







It's most useful there because the wood helps the vibrations travel....

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 12, 2012)

xD lol, I normally go by the flashing of the screen and keep it on silent


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> NOT IF YOU DON'T HEAR IT AND SEE THE LIGHT AFTERWARD!
> I feel like I'm talking to a .... nvm.

Click to collapse



You're talking to a what? Please, tell me n_n

And really? What kind of person can't hear the vibrations just because they can't see the light? If you have to see light in order to know you have a text then that's just retarded and you might as well just keep the screen on at all times. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> You're talking to a what? Please, tell me n_n
> 
> And really? What kind of person can't hear the vibrations just because they can't see the light? If you have to see light in order to know you have a text then that's just retarded and you might as well just keep the screen on at all times.

Click to collapse



Ummm....  I leave my screen on all the time...


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ubuntu didn't recognise my CD's so I couldn't burn the ISO, and the W7 disc I had was for a different version
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



doesn't matter, as long as it's a Win7 disk


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Ummm....  I leave my screen on all the time...

Click to collapse



Do you find it necessary to have any led notification of some sort? Besides, I'm not saying that what he is doing is wrong. I was just giving my reasoning then he's going off like a short tempered midget. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> doesn't matter, as long as it's a Win7 disk

Click to collapse



It was all like can't be used with the current instalation?  It was a Home Premiuim disk I had ultimate installed hmmm...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello:
Max
Milad
Error
Missed
Posted on Different page
lurks


Just got vpn for a year!!!! 

40 bucks yeah buddy!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> Max
> Milad
> Error
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey  Nice dude, nice


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm not a midget.

Click to collapse



But you're not disagreeing that you're short tempered.   Sometimes, you have to chill. 

I don't leave my phone anywhere, I text a lot so I carry it with me all the time. So I have no need for bln. I prefer more battery life as opposed to something I personally don't use.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey  Nice dude, nice

Click to collapse



now i can be in oxford too


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> now i can be in oxford too

Click to collapse



XD lol 

Not quite the same  but sweet


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lol
> 
> Not quite the same  but sweet

Click to collapse



LOL i know, but i thought u get a kick out of it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Not just Oxford.

Click to collapse



i know 

but i just said oxford cause max is in oxford  

---------- Post added at 11:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 AM ----------

on another note i just spent 300 bucks in like an hour on:

1. Internet Bill
2. VPN
3. Credit Card Payments



How money flies


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL i know, but i thought u get a kick out of it

Click to collapse



XDXD


davidrules7778 said:


> i know
> 
> but i just said oxford cause max is in oxford
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


Wow  Unlucky dude xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XDXD
> 
> Wow  Unlucky dude xD

Click to collapse



and i still have to 

1. Fill up my car with gas - 40 bucks
2. get my oil changed- 30 bucks or less


then i will have for me to spend on what ever:
59 bucks left 

but all my required bills will be payed


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Do you find it necessary to have any led notification of some sort? Besides, I'm not saying that what he is doing is wrong. I was just giving my reasoning then he's going off like a short tempered midget.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I like led notifications

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I like led notifications
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse









-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I like led notifications
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



me too


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> me too

Click to collapse



Us Samsung users don't have a notification led. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Us Samsung users don't have a notification led.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



i have Samsung and have one


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> i have Samsung and have one

Click to collapse



The epic 4g has a notification led? Huh. Something I didn't know. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a phantom G1, Whenever I plug it in then unplug my PC freezes,


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I have a phantom G1, Whenever I plug it in then unplug my PC freezes,

Click to collapse



Corruption issues.  That happened to me when I tried to mount my corrupt micro sd card.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> The epic 4g has a notification led? Huh. Something I didn't know.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



yep one of the few galaxy s phones that does, 

in fact it also has a keyboard and 4g another 2 things that none of the galaxy s models got

It deserves the name EPIC as it is EPIC  

But i will be getting a galaxy nexus soon and epic will goto my gf and i am never getting rid of it ever!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> yep one of the few galaxy s phones that does,
> 
> in fact it also has a keyboard and 4g another 2 things that none of the galaxy s models got
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The epic 4g touch has notification leds too  Have you tried ics yet? I'm looking forward to my first experience with it. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Corruption issues.  That happened to me when I tried to mount my corrupt micro sd card.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Strange ,I can write to it fine  But cheers ill format in a bit, Also Y'know I said it was kinda bricked a while ago, its because I didnt read the instructions xD It wouldn't flash anything because I neeed to change the SPL, It just booted a rom now


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Strange ,I can write to it fine  But cheers ill format in a bit, Also Y'know I said it was kinda bricked a while ago, its because I didnt read the instructions xD It wouldn't flash anything because I neeed to change the SPL, It just booted a rom now

Click to collapse



What are you going to run on it? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> What are you going to run on it?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Breasts

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> The epic 4g touch has notification leds too  Have you tried ics yet? I'm looking forward to my first experience with it.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



yes but thats newer then the epic 

When the original galaxy s variants came out epic was one of the only ones that have led,keyboard and 4g 

And no i haven't tried ICS as there is no usable build...

That is why my next phone will be a nexus


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Breasts
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



...?  makes no sense.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> What are you going to run on it?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



ICS or GB, Just looking to be stable, Then I can XDA with a keyboard


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> ICS or GB, Just looking to be stable, Then I can XDA with a keyboard

Click to collapse



Lol wonderful 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Lol wonderful
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



xD Its a cool little phone  Then I'm thinking about takingapart and spraying?


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Its a cool little phone  Then I'm thinking about takingapart and spraying?

Click to collapse



What are you spraying? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> What are you spraying?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



The phone, Maybe  Silver and black xD 


Also it's cool milad, but it's a shame i cant find a music player which sorts by artist rather than song name in 1 big list xD

---------- Post added at 07:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> Painting it? That's sick dude. Don't ruin it...

Click to collapse



But the paint atm is slightly dodgy xD


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> The phone, Maybe  Silver and black xD
> 
> 
> Also it's cool milad, but it's a shame i cant find a music player which sorts by artist rather than song name in 1 big list xD
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't ruin the g1. 

And try power amp
-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Don't ruin the g1.
> 
> And try power amp
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Yesir 

Also cheers wil do


m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, power amp is pretty cool.
> 
> Gotta freeze the cm9 app for now, buggy. Play button on my Bluetooth headset doesn't work and the scrolling is really slow... Back to Google music app!

Click to collapse



Unlucky xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

Damn you M_t_M!!!! 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> heard my name and came as soon as possible
> what seems to be the problemo Mr. 182?

Click to collapse



Maybe he opened the Rick roll thread? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Maybe he opened the Rick roll thread?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



no he redirected the mafia thread to a robot gif 

---------- Post added at 01:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> heard my name and came as soon as possible
> what seems to be the problemo Mr. 182?

Click to collapse



U know what u did!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> heard my name and came as soon as possible
> what seems to be the problemo Mr. 182?

Click to collapse



stop doing that -_-
go to hell!


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm glad I have my app lol xD 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> visual images or that had never occurred

Click to collapse



i will get you soon


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey Max, check out the posh mudcrabs mod for skyrim I think you'll like it too.lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm glad I have my app lol xD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I have an app how do u think i posted this below:



davidrules7778 said:


> Damn you M_t_M!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey Max, check out the posh mudcrabs mod for skyrim I think you'll like it too.lol

Click to collapse



That's so posh...

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I have an app how do u think i posted this below:

Click to collapse



I didn't think you didn't have it but obviously you weren't using it when you were redirected lol

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

Giant Red Bull is Giant:






Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 12, 2012)

That not like the same ize as a monster can? 

---------- Post added at 08:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------




deliriousDroid said:


> Hey Max, check out the posh mudcrabs mod for skyrim I think you'll like it too.lol

Click to collapse



Missed this my bad XD But Lmao!!!! XD Cheers dude thats epic hahah


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> That not like the same ize as a monster can?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well its 20oz monster regualr can is 16 but there is a 24oz monster can and 32oz 

But the red bull i got is the biggest one they make


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I have an app how do u think i posted this below:

Click to collapse



you can get back on your pc, it's over


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> you can get back on your pc, it's over

Click to collapse



i did  and i knew that i only went to my phone to post that pic 

BTW hello husam 

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 PM ----------

Milads account is banned


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Giant Red Bull is Giant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's unhealthy

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> That's unhealthy
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



i haven't had one in awhile and wanted to enjoy it before i go on another non caffeine couple of months


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> well its 20oz monster regualr can is 16 but there is a 24oz monster can and 32oz
> 
> But the red bull i got is the biggest one they make

Click to collapse



oz? Are they not like weights? 





---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------

Hey, What is unhealthy bout redbull etc?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> i did  and i knew that i only went to my phone to post that pic
> 
> BTW hello husam
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey david

lolwut? xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> oz? Are they not like weights?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



cause oz are better the ML  JK

591 ml 


Also red bulls are unhealthy with all the caffeine and sugar in it...


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> oz? Are they not like weights?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hate when I know the answer, but don't know how to explain in English


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hey david
> 
> lolwut? xD

Click to collapse



Look below:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> cause oz are better the ML  JK
> 
> 591 ml
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XDXD Ahhhh okay  I think thats bigger than the ones we have here  Either by 16 or 91, I forgot ill look tomorrow xD


---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> Look below:

Click to collapse



Just been talking to him, Banned for a week, For being disrespectful, MTM Share any light on this?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XDXD Ahhhh okay  I think thats bigger than the ones we have here  Either by 16 or 91, I forgot ill look tomorrow xD
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



yes M_T_M shed some light on this


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 12, 2012)

*waits impatiently *


----------



## trell959 (Jan 12, 2012)

*waiting * *waiting *

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I hate when I know the answer, but don't know how to explain in English

Click to collapse



Lol, XD Explain in Arabic, I'll use gtranslate


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> How may I be of any help fellers?

Click to collapse





Wondering if any light could be shed on Milad being banned?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> How may I be of any help fellers?

Click to collapse




this below 



MacaronyMax said:


> Wondering if any light could be shed on Milad being banned?

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I "might" have something to do with it..or not
> Also Macarony...advise him not to create a puppy as that will only make it worst, please

Click to collapse



Will do dude


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I "might" have something to do with it..or not
> Also Macarony...advise him not to create a puppy as that will only make it worst, please

Click to collapse



Create a puppy? WTF??


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Create a puppy? WTF??

Click to collapse



Another account xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Another account xD

Click to collapse



oh ok.......


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> oh ok.......

Click to collapse



not like literally make  That'd just bewrong


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> not like literally make  That'd just bewrong

Click to collapse



you mean this site 

www.makeapuppy.com


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Y the long face?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



lmfao, he mad, good job david


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lmfao, he mad, good job david

Click to collapse



thanks LULZ


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 12, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pohhMx9EdNc 
DAT BASS





davidrules7778 said:


> thanks LULZ

Click to collapse



Congratulations, your first step to successful trolling  trolololo

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 12, 2012)

XDXD *Appluades david*


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> ...david...

Click to collapse








Not sure which David...

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> you mean this site
> 
> www.makeapuppy.com

Click to collapse



Am I like only one who actually likes this? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I must admit...he got me and got me good too
> 
> Vengeance will be swift

Click to collapse



However

Scoreboard:

M_T_M

Lost count


David

1 

 

Also M_T_M milads opinion of you has changed and he told me he doesn't like you anymore 

That is all


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> late nana is late

Click to collapse



Yes, yes I am  How did you know the test came back with a positive result? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Not sure which David...
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



me


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Also M_T_M milads opinion of you has changed and he told me he doesn't like you anymore
> 
> That is all

Click to collapse



Hmm, I wonder why   

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> me

Click to collapse








¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Hmm, I wonder why
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Agreed xD lol

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Am I like only one who actually likes this?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



nope, it's a cool catchy song


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 12, 2012)

Its my ringtone


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> nope, it's a cool catchy song

Click to collapse



It's all chorus lol

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Its my ringtone

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MEOeskpGOQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

This is my ringtone.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> It's all chorus lol
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



write the verses for us


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MEOeskpGOQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> This is my ringtone.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I was jk, I have a boring phone riiing riiing one  But that is an epic ringtone you have XD


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> write the verses for us

Click to collapse



I'm no composer lol 

@Maxey, thanks. 

What is everyone's ringtones? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## stremax (Jan 12, 2012)

*my submit*

just look at your organization... may I be one of yours family, just a little italian-android guy here
salutammo


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm no composer lol
> 
> @Maxey, thanks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jesus of suburbia - Green Day

But I'll switch back to boring default Sony Ericsson tone soon


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

stremax said:


> just look at your organization... may I be one of yours family, just a little italian-android guy here
> salutammo

Click to collapse



Read the op good sir  Just introduce yourself, have some convo and talk  We'll consider initiation once you've talked for a bit.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2012)

stremax said:


> just look at your organization... may I be one of yours family, just a little italian-android guy here
> salutammo

Click to collapse



Just remember, I am The Great Don Husamo, show respect to me or gtfo


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Just remember, I am The Great Don Husamo, show respect to me or gtfo

Click to collapse



Husam, I'm gonna cut you. This is respect you show to your don after all he's done for you?! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Husam, I'm gonna cut you. This is respect you show to your don after all he's done for you?!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse









alright alright you know I'm just kidding xD


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> alright alright you know I'm just kidding xD

Click to collapse



I know, but don't be giving those who don't know us the wrong idea lol xD Besides, I wasn't mad either, I was just kidding 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> We'll consider initiation once you've talked for a bit.

Click to collapse



I call the first hour of closet time:






~Jasecloud4


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> I call the first hour of closet time:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse













-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2012)

M_T_M you here?

Milad would like to send you a message, and I quote:



> I'm not sorry for what I did, because, I did nothing wrong. I was just making a joke. I even censored the taboo.
> 
> It was you that started it. I didn't mind. I can a take a joke or two. heck, maybe three. even four. anyway. I was joking back. and if you don't have capacity for jokes, you can't just ban someone because you can't answer back.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


>

Click to collapse



LULZ! Mmmm, mmmm, that's a fine looking newbie. 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I know, but don't be giving those who don't know us the wrong idea lol xD Besides, I wasn't mad either, I was just kidding
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I'm sure you are 

where is omni, I miss him lol


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I'm sure you are
> 
> where is omni, I miss him lol

Click to collapse



I don't, he was annoying 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

stremax said:


> just look at your organization... may I be one of yours family, just a little italian-android guy here
> salutammo

Click to collapse



Possible fresh meat!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Noted.....tell him that we'll see him soon.
> Also.......I will respect his wishes......no more "trolling"

Click to collapse



That's no fun 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Jesus of suburbia - Green Day
> 
> But I'll switch back to boring default Sony Ericsson tone soon

Click to collapse



uggggggggggggg

green day yuck !!!!!!!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> uggggggggggggg
> 
> green day yuck !!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse













-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> orrly? but the 182's are da bomb, right?

Click to collapse



better then green day, all there music make me want shoot myself now i used to like them in 5-7th grade then they overplayed all there songs


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> better then green day, all there music make me want shoot myself now i used to like them in 5-7th grade then they overplayed all there songs

Click to collapse



And blink wasn't overplayed?  I like them both. But the overplayed songs get deleted instantly.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> better then green day, all there music make me want shoot myself now i used to like them in 5-7th grade then they overplayed all there songs

Click to collapse



Not sure if trolling


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

Also M_T_M

Since you played this paradise song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G4isv_Fylg&ob=av2e by coldplay i can't stop listening to it. I love it!!!


----------



## RinZo (Jan 12, 2012)

I agree with David!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I guess all the small things made you a believer instead of continuing to be a basket case, eh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes that song is ugh but all green days songs are ugggggggggggggggg to me, they overplay all of them and the way the sing annoys me 

---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------




RinZo said:


> I agree with David!

Click to collapse



thanks buddy!!!

How r ya? long time no speak?


----------



## RinZo (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> yes that song is ugh but all green days songs are ugggggggggggggggg to me, they overplay all of them and the way the sing annoys me
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm fantastic.  How about yourself?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

RinZo said:


> I'm fantastic.  How about yourself?

Click to collapse



good, school starts next tuesday and i don't have to go cause i have online classes 

Also got a vpn


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

RinZo said:


> I agree with David!

Click to collapse



Hey Rinzo 

Can we at least agree that Red hot chili peepers are good? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## RinZo (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> good, school starts next tuesday and i don't have to go cause i have online classes
> 
> Also got a vpn

Click to collapse



Good to hear.  Are all your classes online?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Get Rinzo
> 
> Can we at least agree that Red hot chili peepers are good?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Yep going to see them in September  It was suppose to be march but Anthony had a foot injury and has surgery 



RinZo said:


> Good to hear.  Are all your classes online?

Click to collapse




Yep both computer classes thats why they are online LOL no sense of going to class if i have a computer at home


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yep going to see them in September  It was suppose to be march but Anthony had a foot injury and has surgery
> 
> 
> Yep both computer classes thats why they are online LOL no sense of going to class if i have a computer at home

Click to collapse



You are?! That's horse crap!  I'm jelly. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> You are?! That's horse crap!  I'm jelly.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Yep really cool 

Just sux they had to push it back so far away


----------



## RinZo (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey Rinzo
> 
> Can we at least agree that Red hot chili peepers are good?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Oh yes I love the Red Hot Chilli Peppers!  I used to like Green Day in high school.  Brainstew was an awesome song.


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Oh yes I love the Red Hot Chilli Peppers!  I used to like Green Day in high school.  Brainstew was an awesome song.

Click to collapse



Then at least we can say we have good musical taste. Everyone has their dirty little secret lol

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Then at least we can say we have good musical taste. Everyone has their dirty little secret lol
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Speaking of Dirty Little Secrets:

This:


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Speaking of Dirty Little Secrets:
> 
> This:

Click to collapse



I love all American rejects  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## RinZo (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Speaking of Dirty Little Secrets:
> 
> This:

Click to collapse



Man I was thinking about saying something about that song but I was too lazy to google who the artist was. >.<


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Man I was thinking about saying something about that song but I was too lazy to google who the artist was. >.<

Click to collapse



I was thinking about the song when I said it 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I love all American rejects
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



yep ive liked them for a long time too:

Bands i hated after 7th grade:
AFI
Green Day
Simple Plan
Some Old Good Charlotte
Old New Found Glory


Other then those i like a lot of alternative


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> yep ive liked them for a long time too:
> 
> Bands i hated after 7th grade:
> AFI
> ...

Click to collapse



Bands I don't like:

Mostly any band past 2005.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

U guys like limp bizkit?
SO MUCH F*CK!!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> U guys like limp bizkit?
> SO MUCH F*CK!!!!

Click to collapse



Love them too  I listen to a lot of older music.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Love them too  I listen to a lot of older music.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Does limp bizkit even have new stuff?  

I only have nookie, and the hot dog flavored water albums


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Does limp bizkit even have new stuff?
> 
> I only have nookie, and the hot dog flavored water albums

Click to collapse



No they don't. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## RinZo (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> yep ive liked them for a long time too:
> 
> Bands i hated after 7th grade:
> AFI
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha you just named my whole listed.  Although I did like "Girls not Grey" by AFI.  That whole album wasn't that bad actually.

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> Does limp bizkit even have new stuff?
> 
> I only have nookie, and the hot dog flavored water albums

Click to collapse



Someone I work with said the other day that they're actually coming out with a now album.  Not sure if there is any truth behind that though.  I hope not haha


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Haha you just named my whole listed.  Although I did like "Girls not Grey" by AFI.  That whole album wasn't that bad actually.
> 
> Hmm
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## RinZo (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> RinZo said:
> 
> 
> > Haha you just named my whole listed.  Although I did like "Girls not Grey" by AFI.  That whole album wasn't that bad actually.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

RinZo said:


> davidrules7778 said:
> 
> 
> > No judgement passed
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## RinZo (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> So u say now
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

RinZo said:


> davidrules7778 said:
> 
> 
> > So u say now
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## RinZo (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> RinZo said:
> 
> 
> > it messed up again
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 13, 2012)

My ring tone is like a boss by the lonely island. Leik a bau5

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 13, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I'm no composer lol
> 
> @Maxey, thanks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My ringtone is vibrate


----------



## trell959 (Jan 13, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> My ringtone is vibrate

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 13, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> My ringtone is vibrate

Click to collapse



Mine too but you don't have one at all when it is not on vibrate? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



For no reason whatsoever I don't want anyone to know when I'm receiving a call or text.lol


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 13, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> For no reason whatsoever I don't want anyone to know when I'm receiving a call or text.lol

Click to collapse



Sneaky bastard 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 13, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Sneaky bastard
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Or just don't like nosey bastards


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 13, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Or just don't like nosey bastards

Click to collapse



Well, it's a little obvious that if you get a call you'll pick up the phone and talk on it. And if you get a text you'll reply via text unless the text was about you talking to them on the phone. So being nosey isn't really necessary anyways 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 13, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Well, it's a little obvious that if you get a call you'll pick up the phone and talk on it. And if you get a text you'll reply via text unless the text was about you talking to them on the phone. So being nosey isn't really necessary anyways
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not unless I reject the call.lol. or wait until nobody's around to answer a text. Maybe I'm paranoid.I don't know.


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 13, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Not unless I reject the call.lol. or wait until nobody's around to answer a text. Maybe I'm paranoid.I don't know.

Click to collapse



Sounds a tad bit paranoid to me lol I don't think it's necessary to be that paranoid unless you're a drug dealer or breaking other laws...are you? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 13, 2012)

Well my rom finally pooped on itself. Time to wipe and reflash

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 13, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Well my rom finally pooped on itself. Time to wipe and reflash
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Which ROM? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 13, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Sounds a tad bit paranoid to me lol I don't think it's necessary to be that paranoid unless you're a drug dealer or breaking other laws...are you?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I break the odd law now and again and it's not why I don't want people knowing when I'm talking, it's not really explainable.xD


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 13, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Which ROM?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The kang'd cm build. Had too much experimental sh!t and eventually came to a crawl. :'(

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 13, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> The kang'd cm build. Had too much experimental sh!t and eventually came to a crawl. :'(
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Wipe cache!!!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Wipe cache!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



i have been once a week for a month. the rom crapped on itself.


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 13, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> i have been once a week for a month. the rom crapped on itself.

Click to collapse



You crapped on yourself? Whoa man, tmi. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 13, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> You crapped on yourself? Whoa man, tmi.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



You're an ass

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## stremax (Jan 13, 2012)

just to say two words

not a big troller...
android addicted
engineer
nice guy
respect to my bosses
and I've to say 100% italian

using "ain't talking bout dub" played by apollo440 as my ringtones


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 13, 2012)

stremax said:


> just to say two words
> 
> not a big troller...
> android addicted
> ...

Click to collapse



Might as well add can't count to that list


----------



## RinZo (Jan 13, 2012)

Morning family


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2012)

morning peasants


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> morning peasants

Click to collapse



Sup beggar?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 13, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Morning family

Click to collapse



Goodmorning rinzo. I feel disappointed... I now have my phone exactly the way I want it with epic battery life. Nothing to work towards anymore


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sup beggar?

Click to collapse



nothing, just waking up late, with nothing to do as usual


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 13, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Might as well add can't count to that list

Click to collapse



And you can't read  100% Italian might mean that English isn't his first language so he might be translating what he's saying.

Sup guys?? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> nothing, just waking up late, with nothing to do as usual

Click to collapse



Get a part-time job man. It will be better than doing nothing


----------



## RinZo (Jan 13, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> And you can't read  100% Italian might mean that English isn't his first language so he might be translating what he's saying.
> 
> Sup guys??
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



sup thar errrrrrrr.  how goes it?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 13, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> And you can't read  100% Italian might mean that English isn't his first language so he might be translating what he's saying.
> 
> Sup guys??
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



You would think 2 would be 2 in Italian as well nothing much dude, just having breakfast. How bout you?


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 13, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> You would think 2 would be 2 in Italian as well nothing much dude, just having breakfast. How bout you?

Click to collapse



He could have meant a few though  Not much, I'm chilling in bed possibly contemplating on whether I should go back to sleep or not. Whatcha eating? 

@Rinzo Eyy! What's up?  How are ya dude? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## RinZo (Jan 13, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> He could have meant a few though  Not much, I'm chilling in bed possibly contemplating on whether I should go back to sleep or not. Whatcha eating?
> 
> @Rinzo Eyy! What's up?  How are ya dude?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



just peachy!  Can't wait to work today haha


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 13, 2012)

RinZo said:


> just peachy!  Can't wait to work today haha

Click to collapse



Ewww, work. My enemy has taken ahold of another friend of mine 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 13, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> He could have meant a few though  Not much, I'm chilling in bed possibly contemplating on whether I should go back to sleep or not. Whatcha eating?
> 
> @Rinzo Eyy! What's up?  How are ya dude?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Y u sticking up for this noob?lol and a spicy egg nd cheese sandwich


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 13, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Y u sticking up for this noob?lol and a spicy egg nd cheese sandwich

Click to collapse



Because I can  uMad broski? Lol

Awww, all I get is steak and eggs and you get that egg and cheese sammich? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## RinZo (Jan 13, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Ewww, work. My enemy has taken ahold of another friend of mine
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



At least we'll be dead today because of the snow.  Although being dead doesn't always mean good.  I hope I can keep busy lol


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 13, 2012)

RinZo said:


> At least we'll be dead today because of the snow.  Although being dead doesn't always mean good.  I hope I can keep busy lol

Click to collapse



Being dead is usually bad for me because that's when they make you do all that menial work that you would never have to do of their were customers. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Get a part-time job man. It will be better than doing nothing

Click to collapse



exams starts next week, i don't think so


----------



## RinZo (Jan 13, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Who is providing free sammiches?

Click to collapse



Let me make you some sammiches


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 13, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Let me make you some sammiches

Click to collapse



Where do you work man? 

@Husamo good luck man! What do the exams cover? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## RinZo (Jan 13, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Where do you work man?
> 
> @Husamo good luck man! What do the exams cover?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I cut meat for Sam's club.


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 13, 2012)

RinZo said:


> I cut meat for Sam's club.

Click to collapse



Hehe so it's fair to say that you play with your meat all day? XD

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## RinZo (Jan 13, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Hehe so it's fair to say that you play with your meat all day? XD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



All day erryday!


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 13, 2012)

RinZo said:


> All day erryday!

Click to collapse



Lmao getting paid for playing with your meat, like a bau5! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Where do you work man?
> 
> @Husamo good luck man! What do the exams cover?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



My finals:
Multimedia Systems
Object Oriented Data Structures using Java
Windows Applications (C#)
Introduction to psychology


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> My finals:
> Multimedia Systems
> Object Oriented Data Structures using Java
> Windows Applications (C#)
> Introduction to psychology

Click to collapse



Good luck! Sounds like some fun classes 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Good luck! Sounds like some fun classes
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



yep they are, next semester is crappy however 

I have to go now, cya later


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 13, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Because I can  uMad broski? Lol
> 
> Awww, all I get is steak and eggs and you get that egg and cheese sammich?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



And it was ohh sooo goooood


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 13, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> And it was ohh sooo goooood

Click to collapse



I made a steak egg and cheese sammich 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## RinZo (Jan 13, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



oh em gee.  That looks delightful


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 13, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I made a steak egg and cheese sammich
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Ahh, couldn't handle the fact I was going to have a better breakfast eh lol


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey mtm, did you goad/troll milad till he said something he shouldn't have?


----------



## RinZo (Jan 13, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey mtm, did you goad/troll milad till he said something he shouldn't have?

Click to collapse



Haha that's what I was wondering.  I saw today that his account was currently disabled.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2012)

lmfao..

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Stop-XDA-troll-mods/358959250796821 

  xD xD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lmfao..
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Stop-XDA-troll-mods/358959250796821
> 
> xD xD

Click to collapse



Bahahaha, yeah I just seen that too


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lmfao..
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Stop-XDA-troll-mods/358959250796821
> 
> xD xD

Click to collapse



I was gonna like this page, but then I... (guess)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> I was gonna like this page, but then I... (guess)
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



you took a ban to your account


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lmfao..
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Stop-XDA-troll-mods/358959250796821
> 
> xD xD

Click to collapse









Hey guys! It's snowing  3 inches of snow over night  Still snowing! I'll post some pics in the photography thread.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey guys! It's snowing  3 inches of snow over night  Still snowing! I'll post some pics in the photography thread.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



at least it's not cold for nothing like here


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> at least it's not cold for nothing like here

Click to collapse



I HATE cold, I hate winter. I thought we discussed this...you're a horrible listener 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I HATE cold, I hate winter. I thought we discussed this...you're a horrible listener
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



umm milad says he likes winter, error 

anyway, I hate winter too, and I hate cold  and I'm a good listener


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> umm milad says he likes winter, error
> 
> anyway, I hate winter too, and I hate cold  and I'm a good listener

Click to collapse



Good for him, I don't.  

Is it cold there? If it is then either way at you don't have to shovel up snow when you first wake up.  Sure you're a good listener...how'd your exams go? Or did you not take them yet? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Good for him, I don't.
> 
> Is it cold there? If it is then either way at you don't have to shovel up snow when you first wake up.  Sure you're a good listener...how'd your exams go? Or did you not take them yet?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



not yet, they start in 19/Jan, and end in 25.. I hate waiting for exams


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lmfao..
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Stop-XDA-troll-mods/358959250796821
> 
> xD xD

Click to collapse



Anyone care to hazard a guess as to what he tried to call this page at first?


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 13, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Anyone care to hazard a guess as to what he tried to call this page at first?

Click to collapse



The mods are big stupid meany heads? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 13, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> The mods are big stupid meany heads?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Close enough. I'm actually not gunna divulge as for fear of banning


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 13, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Close enough. I'm actually not gunna divulge as for fear of banning

Click to collapse



Something we'd have to discuss off of xda. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 13, 2012)

I know what it was called xD It was me who mentioned he might wanna change it  

---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------

Oh and good luck on your exams Husam


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I know what it was called xD It was me who mentioned he might wanna change it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------
> 
> Oh and good luck on your exams Husam

Click to collapse



thx max

in  other news, i used women logic against a girl to win an argument, f___ yeah


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 13, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey guys! It's snowing  3 inches of snow over night  Still snowing! I'll post some pics in the photography thread.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Lucky!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 13, 2012)

hi guys 
is milad banned?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hi guys
> is milad banned?

Click to collapse



yeah, last i checked it was for a month


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> yeah, last i checked it was for a month

Click to collapse



Lol, mtm said a week


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 13, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, mtm said a week

Click to collapse



But then Milad created another account called unbannable  got busted and punished longer.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 13, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, mtm said a week

Click to collapse



First it was a week, then 24hours, now a month


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah, totally unbanable also I got my plane tickets!!!!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 13, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, totally unbanable also I got my plane tickets!!!!!!

Click to collapse



I thought you wouldn't be able to get them till way later. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> The more puppies..the longer period it is. Site rules, not mine
> 
> Also...this
> http://www.xda-developers.com/annou...8th-at-8am-you-can-help-bring-us-back-online/

Click to collapse



so it begins


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 13, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I thought you wouldn't be able to get them till way later.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Nope, leaving March 14th!! I gotta learn my Spanish really quick now


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> so it begins

Click to collapse



F#ck USA, F#ck Obama. Promises change... yup, that's the change he brings.


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 13, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> F#ck USA, F#ck Obama. Promises change... yup, that's the change he brings.

Click to collapse



Psh, you're angry? You live in Canada! How do you think I feel?! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Psh, you're angry? You live in Canada! How do you think I feel?!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



come here, I will offer you free shelter


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> come here, I will offer you free shelter

Click to collapse



....so far away ._. Can you offer me free transportation too? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> ....so far away ._. Can you offer me free transportation too?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse












-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey all. Flashed cm9 on the mini... it's not that good... 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 13, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey all. Flashed cm9 on the mini... it's not that good...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Lmao how is it? What's so bad about it? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 14, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Psh, you're angry? You live in Canada! How do you think I feel?!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Our braindead brainwashed government seems to think it's fun to follow in usa's footsteps...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Where you going?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lima, Peru. Visiting my brother


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 14, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Our braindead brainwashed government seems to think it's fun to follow in usa's footsteps...

Click to collapse



That is truly funny. It's the blind leading the blind.  Better work on your Spanish there hombre! 

Also, sent a pm your way.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 14, 2012)

Just saw Sherlock Holmes. Haters gonna hate

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Just saw Sherlock Holmes. Haters gonna hate
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Was it good? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 14, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Was it good?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Si Senor platano

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Si Senor platano
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I want burbon chicken :/

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 14, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> That is truly funny. It's the blind leading the blind.  Better work on your Spanish there hombre!
> 
> Also, sent a pm your way.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Not funny, but sad. And pm returned. I have been told Rosetta stone is a good option for learning.


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 14, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I want burbon chicken :/
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse









-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 14, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Not funny, but sad. And pm returned. I have been told Rosetta stone is a good option for learning.

Click to collapse



Pimslur's approach. At least I think that's what it's called, works really well.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 14, 2012)

Good night everybody ... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Good night everybody ...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Night dude 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 14, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Pimslur's approach. At least I think that's what it's called, works really well.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Thanks man, I will look into that.


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 14, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Thanks man, I will look into that.

Click to collapse



I have the Spanish one so give me some time and I'll email it to you.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 14, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I have the Spanish one so give me some time and I'll email it to you.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Do you have my email?


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 14, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Do you have my email?

Click to collapse



No.  I wasn't going to do it today. I'm too unmotivated right now.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 14, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> No.  I wasn't going to do it today. I'm too unmotivated right now.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I needz to start naaooowww


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 14, 2012)

Lulz

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 14, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I needz to start naaooowww

Click to collapse



You can starts two days or even tomorrow from naaooowww.  The thing is like 2 gb. And it's audio book. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 14, 2012)

Ke$ha -_______________________-

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Ke$ha -_______________________-
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



You shouldn't be listening to her. That kills brain cells man.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 14, 2012)

Am I the only one who loves listening to songs that have lyrics that I just don't understand the first time (Or even a few times more) around? For example, certain songs have lyrics that you just do not for the life of you understand but then after finally jamming it into your ears, memorizing the song by heart, and tattooing it into your cerebrum you finally understand what they mean! I love it. I hate songs that are so simple and to the point as some "Today is Friday, tomorrow is Saturday" horse crap.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 14, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> You can starts two days or even tomorrow from naaooowww.  The thing is like 2 gb. And it's audio book.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Oh fine, I shall wait in other news. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 14, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh fine, I shall wait in other news. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Click to collapse



Night dude  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2012)

night double D


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 14, 2012)

I like snow. I will not unite with any haters.

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 14, 2012)

Yup, goodnight guys I also hatez teh snow, consider me united.


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 14, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yup, goodnight guys I also hatez teh snow, consider me united.

Click to collapse



Night DD

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jan 14, 2012)

What's up thread and all who inhabit it

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jan 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Night DD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



How are you babydoll.???? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I like snow. I will not unite with any haters.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm hatin 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Night DD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



hey BD, what's up?


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I like snow. I will not unite with any haters.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



I concur

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 14, 2012)

Desided to drain my battery and do clear the battery stats instead of sleeping Then took a hit of some very stale nug (decided to see if I still like it) not sure if I do.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 14, 2012)

Aannd the paranoia kicks in.... now I remember why I quit:/


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 14, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Aannd the paranoia kicks in.... now I remember why I quit:/

Click to collapse



I don't even know what nug is 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 14, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I don't even know what nug is
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Slang for weed. Which is also slang too I guess


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> How are you babydoll.????
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Meh. I'm meh. How are you?

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hey BD, what's up?

Click to collapse



BRO! How goes it? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## RinZo (Jan 14, 2012)

What a beautiful snowy night!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 14, 2012)

RinZo said:


> What a beautiful snowy night!

Click to collapse



It's windy as hell here. And cloudy


----------



## RinZo (Jan 14, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's windy as hell here. And cloudy

Click to collapse



Also windy here.  Still looks nice though.


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 14, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's windy as hell here. And cloudy

Click to collapse



Here too, we had flurries though..... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Here too, we had flurries though.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



Expecting it to feel like -25 here tomorrow that tehrs 35F


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> BRO! How goes it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



it goes good, sorry time for bed 

night everyone


----------



## RinZo (Jan 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> it goes good, sorry time for bed
> 
> night everyone

Click to collapse



G'night.  I think I'll be heading out soon also.


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 14, 2012)

Me too, it's been a long day.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 14, 2012)

Back to bed for me to. Again night everyone

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 14, 2012)

I hate teh rainy gran turismo races

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 14, 2012)

So guys, I sold my baby       (my car) 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> So guys, I sold my baby       (my car)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



1.) Why did you do that?! 

2.) Why isn't your phone your baby?? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 14, 2012)

Morning err, your up early


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 14, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Morning err, your up early

Click to collapse



Fall asleep early, wake up early lol

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 14, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Fall asleep early, wake up early lol
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



It's a healthier lifestyle.lol. God damn it's cold today


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 14, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's a healthier lifestyle.lol. God damn it's cold today

Click to collapse



Nah, I was just tired yesterday. I want bacon....

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 14, 2012)

Poor milad...what did he say now?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> So guys, I sold my baby       (my car)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Y u do tht?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 14, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Poor milad...what did he say now?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Something stupid. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Y u do tht?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Y u send me weird text while I sleep?? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 14, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Y u send me weird text while I sleep??
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Y u blow up my spot?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Y u blow up my spot?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Your spot, it's just been blown....up. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 14, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Your spot, it's just been blown....up.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



There needs a meme about this. 






-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 14, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Nah, I was just tired yesterday. I want bacon....
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Great now I want bacon tooo. Oh well, fried Ham will do


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2012)

'evening people


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> 'evening people

Click to collapse



Sup person. Your getting your phone the end of the month right?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> 'evening people

Click to collapse



Hey husam!  how are you?


Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sup person. Your getting your phone the end of the month right?

Click to collapse



Yep, when I go back home 



dexter93 said:


> Hey husam!  how are you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



I'm good mate, thx
what about you?


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 14, 2012)

God damnit. I have dust under my f$king phone screen! 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 14, 2012)

Good morning people

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Good morning people
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



'morning trell


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 14, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> 1.) Why did you do that?!
> 
> 2.) Why isn't your phone your baby??
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



In response to you saying you sold your car.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 14, 2012)

Y I must throw up? 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 14, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> In response to you saying you sold your car.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Because maintenance was getting a pain and very expensive   . Already got another car this morning,  or as I like to call it,  my next project 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Because maintenance was getting a pain and very expensive   . Already got another car this morning,  or as I like to call it,  my next project
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Doesn't look too bad, what's the general problem with it? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 14, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Doesn't look too bad, what's the general problem with it?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



With my new one or old one? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Because maintenance was getting a pain and very expensive   . Already got another car this morning,  or as I like to call it,  my next project
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



ewwwww. civic


----------



## trell959 (Jan 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> ewwwww. civic

Click to collapse



For life!!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> For life!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My explorer will smoke it. 





-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> My explorer will smoke it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But visually it's fugs. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 14, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> But visually it's fugs.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



You were at 18 too wernt you? A lil acne? Stubble? Untrimmed eyebrows? A little b.o.? You know. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> You were at 18 too wernt you? A lil acne? Stubble? Untrimmed eyebrows? A little b.o.? You know.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Brah, I'm still 18. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 14, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Brah, I'm still 18.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Exactly then.  bet you have a happy trail too.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Exactly then.  bet you have a happy trail too.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Let's not talk about awkward things such as that, but I do. My girl loves it. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 14, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Let's not talk about awkward things such as that, but I do. My girl loves it.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Hahahahahahaha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jan 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> My explorer will smoke it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stick>automatic 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Stick>automatic
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



4x4>fwd

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> 4x4>fwd
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lulz!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse








-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 14, 2012)

Well that was a nice nap... back to work now


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 14, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well that was a nice nap... back to work now

Click to collapse



Lulz

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Lulz
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Dude, if you think poweramp had a good eq, go buy audio masterpro. My computers eq doesn't even compare


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 14, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Dude, if you think poweramp had a good eq, go buy audio masterpro. My computers eq doesn't even compare

Click to collapse



i dont buy apps. arrr matey


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 14, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1446145
Help me?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1446145
> Help me?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



No ideas man.. sorry


Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> No ideas man.. sorry
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



Poo

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Omnichron (Jan 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Poo
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



watt!?!?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2012)

Omnichron said:


> watt!?!?

Click to collapse



OMNI, you're here


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 14, 2012)

Omnichron said:


> watt!?!?

Click to collapse



n00b 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> n00b
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.

Click to collapse



Not again!

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 14, 2012)

Omnichron said:


> watt!?!?

Click to collapse



Wazzup omni?


Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Yep, when I go back home
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry I didn't answer on that.. I fell asleep xD exams are getting closer...

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Sorry I didn't answer on that.. I fell asleep xD exams are getting closer...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



lol it's ok, it's not like i care 

jk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 15, 2012)

Dear guests, y u no leave? It's fcking 2.30 am and I am tired  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Dear guests, y u no leave? It's fcking 2.30 am and I am tired
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



lmao, unlucky


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lmao, unlucky

Click to collapse



At last . The barbarians are gone  I finally can sleep! good night mafia 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> At last . The barbarians are gone  I finally can sleep! good night mafia
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



good night mate


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> good night mate

Click to collapse



Hey hus, what's new in your world?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey hus, what's new in your world?

Click to collapse



A new band maybe, sadly they want a bassist and I don't own a bass *whistle*  

I'll see if I can get a part time job next semester to buy one :/

wbu dude?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> A new band maybe, sadly they want a bassist and I don't own a bass *whistle*
> 
> I'll see if I can get a part time job next semester to buy one :/
> 
> wbu dude?

Click to collapse



Having a long tireding week, one worker is on holidays. Also still excited about finally getting my plane tickets. And 400$ less than quoted back in December did you get too good for your old band?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Having a long tireding week, one worker is on holidays. Also still excited about finally getting my plane tickets. And 400$ less than quoted back in December did you get too good for your old band?

Click to collapse



no, everyone is too lazy to work -_-
and everyone wants to be boss, idk 

anyway, where are you going?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> no, everyone is too lazy to work -_-
> and everyone wants to be boss, idk
> 
> anyway, where are you going?

Click to collapse



Lol, lazy wannabe rockstars. And to Peru to see my bro


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 15, 2012)

Can anyone help me set up sdk? I'm so lost!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 15, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Can anyone help me set up sdk? I'm so lost!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I set it up once thinking I was gunna write apps... that lasted long I might be able to help, what's your main problem?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 15, 2012)

Sup all, after many moons of no sleep I am finally finishing my screenplay...so ****ing excited.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 15, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Sup all, after many moons of no sleep I am finally finishing my screenplay...so ****ing excited.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



A sleepless fortnight was required to construct teh screenplay? 

Also... watch your language *****


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 15, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I set it up once thinking I was gunna write apps... that lasted long I might be able to help, what's your main problem?

Click to collapse



I can't find it in cmd prompt

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 15, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I can't find it in cmd prompt
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Well I never tried to, so i wouldn't know


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 15, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well I never tried to, so i wouldn't know

Click to collapse



Its a pain, but I need to to root my girlfriends phone.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 15, 2012)

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 15, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> A sleepless fortnight was required to construct teh screenplay?
> 
> Also... watch your language *****

Click to collapse



In essence yes, I had already worked out the details, but I needed to bring myself as close as possible to insanity in order to get the dialogue right. The best way to do that without drugs is going without sleep.

Yes, this was sent from the Nexus of a neighboring Galaxy.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 15, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> In essence yes, I had already worked out the details, but I needed to bring myself as close as possible to insanity in order to get the dialogue right. The best way to do that without drugs is going without sleep.
> 
> Yes, this was sent from the Nexus of a neighboring Galaxy.

Click to collapse



What is your screenplay for?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 15, 2012)

Anyone wanna try it first?http://uncrate.com/stuff/liquipel/?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenews


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 15, 2012)

Is nobody up late?


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 15, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Is nobody up late?

Click to collapse



I am but I'm dog tired. I'm going to head to sleep. I blame the fact that today is Sunday :/

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 15, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I am but I'm dog tired. I'm going to head to sleep. I blame the fact that today is Sunday :/
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Today is Saturday night... extended good night twitch


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 15, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Today is Saturday night... extended good night twitch

Click to collapse



Today is Sunday, 2:17am  lol night DD.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 15, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Today is Sunday, 2:17am  lol night DD.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Ugg, you were right. I am way to tiredlol


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 15, 2012)

'Afternoon 

CPWH put the playbook back up from 160 to 250, (16gb) but now have took the 64gb from 560 to 270  No tablet for me I don't think


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Afternoon
> 
> CPWH put the playbook back up from 160 to 250, (16gb) but now have took the 64gb from 560 to 270  No tablet for me I don't think

Click to collapse



hey max, unlucky


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hey max, unlucky

Click to collapse



Whats up dude?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Whats up dude?

Click to collapse



nothing much, just relaxing before the beginning of studying 

anything with you?


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey guys 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey guys
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



hey dude, how's it going


----------



## RinZo (Jan 15, 2012)

What's up ya'll


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hey dude, how's it going

Click to collapse



It's going man, relaxing for the calm before the storm. School starts next Tuesday 

Hey Rinzo. What's up? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)

RinZo said:


> What's up ya'll

Click to collapse



hey rinzo


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> nothing much, just relaxing before the beginning of studying
> 
> anything with you?

Click to collapse



(Sory for slow) 'Studying' 

Sup error and Rinzo


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## trell959 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 15, 2012)

A lot of people got online so quickly  Ey everyone. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 15, 2012)

lol, Everypost so far on the page is saying hey xD


----------



## trell959 (Jan 15, 2012)

School starts Tuesday 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> (Sory for slow) 'Studying'
> 
> Sup error and Rinzo

Click to collapse



it's ok, and yeah the quotations are important


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> School starts Tuesday
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Or they are saying this Maxey 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## RinZo (Jan 15, 2012)

Its so nice to have a sunday off to watch (american) football


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 15, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Its so nice to have a sunday off to watch (american) football

Click to collapse



I don't like "football". 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## RinZo (Jan 15, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I don't like "football".
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Well it doesn't like you :-o


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 15, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol, Everypost so far on the page is saying hey xD

Click to collapse



Hey

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 15, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Well it doesn't like you :-o

Click to collapse



 After all the work I put into our relationship!? How awful! Dx

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 15, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> After all the work I put into our relationship!? How awful! Dx
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Lulz. Did you ever get taht launcher figured out?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 15, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Lulz. Did you ever get taht launcher figured out?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



That I did not. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## RinZo (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm thinking about flashing ICS on my inspire to see how it is.  hmm


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 15, 2012)

RinZo said:


> I'm thinking about flashing ICS on my inspire to see how it is.  hmm

Click to collapse



It's icy and creamy 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## RinZo (Jan 15, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> It's icy and creamy
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I'm a huge fan of the actual ice cream sandwich.  Plus I haven't flashed anything since like 1994 or something like that.


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 15, 2012)

RinZo said:


> I'm a huge fan of the actual ice cream sandwich.  Plus I haven't flashed anything since like 1994 or something like that.

Click to collapse



I am too, I love rl ics  I can pig out on them for a good minute. Post some screens on here when you flash. I'm interested to see how you'll hook it up 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## RinZo (Jan 15, 2012)

Only thing that sucks is the camera doesn't work.  So I dunno..


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



hmmm? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> hmmm?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



nothing, just check the other threads, you'll know


----------



## RinZo (Jan 15, 2012)

oh Husam you're tho thilly!


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> nothing, just check the other threads, you'll know

Click to collapse



Which thread? Going on a scavenger hunt is a lot of work..

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 15, 2012)

heey mafia!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Which thread? Going on a scavenger hunt is a lot of work..
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



all of the OT 

hey dex


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 15, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Only thing that sucks is the camera doesn't work.  So I dunno..

Click to collapse



It's worth trying just for the sake of trying it


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> all of the OT
> 
> hey dex

Click to collapse



It's not just all of ot, it's all of xda.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> It's not just all of ot, it's all of xda.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



sigh, you're so slow, I'm just spamming this I got mad because I spilled some banana-flavoured milk on myself so I decided to spam this everywhere


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> sigh, you're so slow, I'm just spamming this I got mad because I spilled some banana-flavoured milk on myself so I decided to spam this everywhere

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, like I knew you spilled something on you. Sorry I wasn't paying more attention to when you said that  And I'M the slow one. Btw, Milad said hi to everyone.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Oh yeah, like I knew you spilled something on you. Sorry I wasn't paying more attention to when you said that  And I'M the slow one. Btw, Milad said hi to everyone.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



lol, I meant spamming the photo


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol, I meant spamming the photo

Click to collapse



Sure you did 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ever felt so energetic that there is a urge to go find some pals, end up in a bar getting wasted , but you cant go cause its sunday night and you already told your parents you're staying inside ?  i cant even make a sentence that makes sense xD


----------



## RinZo (Jan 15, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's worth trying just for the sake of trying it

Click to collapse



Yeah I think I'll try it out.  Just need to quit being lazy and do a backup and all that jazz.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Ever felt so energetic that there is a urge to go find some pals, end up in a bar getting wasted , but you cant go cause its sunday night and you already told your parents you're staying inside ?  i cant even make a sentence that makes sense xD

Click to collapse



nope, I don't go to bars


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Ever felt so energetic that there is a urge to go find some pals, end up in a bar getting wasted , but you cant go cause its sunday night and you already told your parents you're staying inside ?  i cant even make a sentence that makes sense xD

Click to collapse



Aside from the bar thing yeah, I haven't ever been to a bar 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## RinZo (Jan 15, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Aside from the bar thing yeah, I haven't ever been to a bar
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



youngins..

and where the hell is sakai?  did he get banned?


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 15, 2012)

RinZo said:


> youngins..
> 
> and where the hell is sakai?  did he get banned?

Click to collapse



Yes but I think he's actually taking a break.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 15, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Aside from the bar thing yeah, I haven't ever been to a bar
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Are you still considered a minor?


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 15, 2012)

Running around paying TWO SETS of bills is tiring......I need a break. My Mom is better, they will try to take out the tubes Monday. She won't be home for awhile however......

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Are you still considered a minor?

Click to collapse



Until I'm 21  I'm not considered a minor but I'm not allowed to drink till then.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Running around paying TWO SETS of bills is tiring......I need a break. My Mom is better, they will try to take out the tubes Monday. She won't be home for awhile however......
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



Really good to hear. That's good news.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 15, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Until I'm 21  I'm not considered a minor but I'm not allowed to drink till then.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



pfff... america...

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Running around paying TWO SETS of bills is tiring......I need a break. My Mom is better, they will try to take out the tubes Monday. She won't be home for awhile however......
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



Nice to hear the good news


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Running around paying TWO SETS of bills is tiring......I need a break. My Mom is better, they will try to take out the tubes Monday. She won't be home for awhile however......
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



that's great news about your mother 
I'm glad she's getting better


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> pfff...America

Click to collapse



I agree. It's irritating.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 15, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Yeah I think I'll try it out.  Just need to quit being lazy and do a backup and all that jazz.

Click to collapse



Lol, I know what you mean. It's actually kind of time consuming


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 15, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I agree. It's irritating.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Well, just imagine that im considered an adult here... i can drink  and that you are like some months older than me .. pretty much irritating i'd say

---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------


----------



## trell959 (Jan 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Well, just imagine that im considered an adult here... i can drink  and that you are like some months older than me .. pretty much irritating i'd say
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------

Click to collapse



Revived! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)

killed again


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> killed again

Click to collapse



but why? it took me 5 mins to make that meme... (yes.. its my creation xD)


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> but why? it took me 5 mins to make that meme... (yes.. its my creation xD)

Click to collapse



why would you want a meme when you can have a rage comic?

































































































I know it's old, but still


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> why would you want a meme when you can have a rage comic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not again!  its still disturbing...


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Not again!  its still disturbing...

Click to collapse



That awkward moment when you spend 30 minutes on 9gag looking for it


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> That awkward moment when you spend 30 minutes on 9gag looking for it

Click to collapse



You should see other versions  My eyes... 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> You should see other versions  My eyes...
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



I saw them all xD


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 15, 2012)

Rooted my first phone with cmd prompt

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 15, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Rooted my first phone with cmd prompt
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Just now? Which phone? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## RinZo (Jan 15, 2012)

So I was thinking about this today.  none of you (cept husam) are my friends on facebook. whats up with that?


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 15, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Just now? Which phone?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



kylas shift

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 15, 2012)

RinZo said:


> So I was thinking about this today.  none of you (cept husam) are my friends on facebook. whats up with that?

Click to collapse



I don't got one. 

@Cam, Ewww sh!tty shift.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## RinZo (Jan 15, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I don't got one.
> 
> @Cam, Ewww sh!tty shift.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



well that makes sense


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 15, 2012)

RinZo said:


> well that makes sense

Click to collapse



I do have you as a xbox live friend though 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## RinZo (Jan 15, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I do have you as a xbox live friend though
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Took you long enough to accept 

Also I just freed up a lot of space on my SD card.  I didn't realize how much space backups took.


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 15, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Took you long enough to accept
> 
> Also I just freed up a lot of space on my SD card.  I didn't realize how much space backups took.

Click to collapse



I don't play as often as I thought I did  lol nice character by the way. Mine is supposed to look very similar to me, I asked friends and they confirmed lol 

Yeah, backups eat space like pac man with lsd.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 15, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I don't got one.
> 
> @Cam, Ewww sh!tty shift.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



It can oc to 1.9 :{

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 15, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> It can oc to 1.9 :{
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Cool! I can oc my dual core phone to 1.89hz 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 15, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Cool! I can oc my dual core phone to 1.89hz
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I can overclock my Exynos to 1.6 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I can overclock my Exynos to 1.6
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I bet that runs creamy smooth 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 15, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I bet that runs creamy smooth
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



It does!  what about yours? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It does!  what about yours?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't need to oc, but it's super smooth.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 15, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I don't need to oc, but it's super smooth.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I don't either, just for quadrant. Post a quadrant pic! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## RinZo (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm giving this ICS beta a go


----------



## trell959 (Jan 15, 2012)

RinZo said:


> I'm giving this ICS beta a go

Click to collapse



Running it on my inspire. You should definitely go for it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## RinZo (Jan 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Running it on my inspire. You should definitely go for it
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Which build do you have?


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 15, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Cool! I can oc my dual core phone to 1.89hz
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



It locks in benchmark

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 16, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Which build do you have?

Click to collapse



6.2

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jan 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> It locks in benchmark
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



What about yours? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 16, 2012)

I use cfbench. Hold up, I'll set you up with a screenie in a bit.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 16, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> I use cfbench. Hold up, I'll set you up with a screenie in a bit.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I'll do the same

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## RinZo (Jan 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> 6.2
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



How is the 6.2 version?  did they get the camera fixed?  They haven't updated the first post since dec. something.

Also I don't need to wipe if I were to flash that right?


----------



## trell959 (Jan 16, 2012)

RinZo said:


> How is the 6.2 version?  did they get the camera fixed?  They haven't updated the first post since dec. something.
> 
> Also I don't need to wipe if I were to flash that right?

Click to collapse



Camera doesn't work. There is a problem getting past the lockscreen when you first boot. I had to flash like 3 times! I would advise wiping and make a nandroid 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'll do the same
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse









-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## RinZo (Jan 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Camera doesn't work. There is a problem getting past the lockscreen when you first boot. I had to flash like 3 times! I would advise wiping and make a nandroid
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well I did a full wipe and nand to flash 5.1.  But I mean If I were to flash 6.2 over 5.1.


----------



## trell959 (Jan 16, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Well I did a full wipe and nand to flash 5.1.  But I mean If I were to flash 6.2 over 5.1.

Click to collapse



Oh I really don't know 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jan 16, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## RinZo (Jan 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Oh I really don't know
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't think you have to wipe but I dunno.  I'll prolly do a backup of this and restore my cm7.  You know how I love my customization


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Looks like your java score is the only thing higher.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 16, 2012)

RinZo said:


> I don't think you have to wipe but I dunno.  I'll prolly do a backup of this and restore my cm7.  You know how I love my customization

Click to collapse



You without customization is like this forum without trolls, it wouldn't work. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jan 16, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Looks like your java score is the only thing higher.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Were you overclocked? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Were you overclocked?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No. I am actually underclocked to 1.08.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey guys what's up?


----------



## RinZo (Jan 16, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey guys what's up?

Click to collapse



Whats happenin DD


----------



## trell959 (Jan 16, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> No. I am actually underclocked to 1.08.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I was at normal speed.

What's up double D's 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## RinZo (Jan 16, 2012)

Back to cm7 I went.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 16, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Back to cm7 I went.

Click to collapse



Dude, I at least gave it a day to try.lol. and not doing much, gunna eat some lasagna, drink some rum, and watch a movie me thinks.


----------



## trell959 (Jan 16, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Dude, I at least gave it a day to try.lol. and not doing much, gunna eat some lasagna, drink some rum, and watch a movie me thinks.

Click to collapse



Sounds relaxing 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 16, 2012)

Its cold. I'm walking. Carhartts aren't warm enough 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sounds relaxing
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yup yup. Oh, nd here is my score


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 16, 2012)

What do I have the slowest phone in the fsking Mafia! I'm pissed now

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 16, 2012)

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> What do I have the slowest phone in the fsking Mafia! I'm pissed now
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Apparently


----------



## RinZo (Jan 16, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Dude, I at least gave it a day to try.lol. and not doing much, gunna eat some lasagna, drink some rum, and watch a movie me thinks.

Click to collapse



Ill try it again someday. Everything was force closing on me. I do like the features and speed of it though. 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 16, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Ill try it again someday. Everything was force closing on me. I do like the features and speed of it though.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



And I will also go back someday. But I wold rather have my phone looking and working the way I made it, than have some halfbaked rom.lol. oh, did you fix permissions?


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 16, 2012)

ran out of the 8gb of space on my emmc for music. oh no.


----------



## RinZo (Jan 16, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> And I will also go back someday. But I wold rather have my phone looking and working the way I made it, than have some halfbaked rom.lol. oh, did you fix permissions?

Click to collapse



No I didn't do anything with permissions. Too late now. Maybe ill try it put when I'm.bored again


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 16, 2012)

RinZo said:


> No I didn't do anything with permissions. Too late now. Maybe ill try it put when I'm.bored again

Click to collapse



That prob woulda fixed it oh well, it needs work anyways. Battery life is horrible


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Its cold. I'm walking. Carhartts aren't warm enough
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



What clock/weather widget you rockin there?


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 16, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> What clock/weather widget you rockin there?

Click to collapse



beautiful widgets black trans skin. free on getjar market


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> beautiful widgets black trans skin. free on getjar market

Click to collapse



Was ten cents a month ago, nd I got it. Thanks


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 16, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Was ten cents a month ago, nd I got it. Thanks

Click to collapse



i prefer free.....


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 16, 2012)

Bam.  Night.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2012)

morning

any tips how to survive this day without sleeping, note that I did not sleep at night


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> morning
> 
> any tips how to survive this day without sleeping, note that I did not sleep at night

Click to collapse



Keep busy.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Keep busy.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



i'll try hard


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> i'll try hard

Click to collapse



That's what I did and it worked for me. The second you stop being busy is the minute you crash. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> That's what I did and it worked for me. The second you stop being busy is the minute you crash.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



it's 11:16 now, at least 8 more hours to go.. 

so how are you, sir?


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 16, 2012)

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 16, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Aww man, that sucks what happened?


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 16, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Aww man, that sucks what happened?

Click to collapse



It feel face down on the floor. I hope it won't cost too much to replace the digitizer.

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## RinZo (Jan 16, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> It feel face down on the floor. I hope it won't cost too much to replace the digitizer.
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Man that sucks.  no case?


also good morning everyone.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



HOLY CRACK!!!


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 16, 2012)

At least I can still use it *sigh* 

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 16, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> It feel face down on the floor. I hope it won't cost too much to replace the digitizer.
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



I don't understand why they don't put really gorilla glass in all high end phones. I'm positive mine has is, tho some dz's don't. It's had about adozen hard falls, some even on concrete.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 16, 2012)

http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/01/16/sopa-stalls-in-the-face-of-white-house-opposition/a good sign


----------



## RinZo (Jan 16, 2012)

MTM you're such a troll


also I HATE paying bills UGH


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 16, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/01/16/sopa-stalls-in-the-face-of-white-house-opposition/a good sign

Click to collapse



Nice to see.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 16, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> What is your screenplay for?

Click to collapse



A film. 

Jk, in all seriousness I wrote it because I wanted to create something different that hadn't been fully explored before.

Yes, this was sent from the Nexus of a neighboring Galaxy.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 16, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> A film.
> 
> Jk, in all seriousness I wrote it because I wanted to create something different that hadn't been fully explored before.
> 
> Yes, this was sent from the Nexus of a neighboring Galaxy.

Click to collapse



Do divulge


----------



## RinZo (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Jan 16, 2012)

They took the breathing tubes out  of my Mom! Now We have to see  if She can stay off the machine.... (I  hope)
What's up all?
Oh, bench screenie coming up shortly...

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 16, 2012)

Sensation 

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 16, 2012)

Imagine someone coming and telling to you "what's up you sun of a beach?" Translated in my native language(Greek)... How would you react? I lol'ed xD

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> They took the breathing tubes out  of my Mom! Now We have to see  if She can stay off the machine.... (I  hope)
> What's up all?
> Oh, bench screenie coming up shortly...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's Good news


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh, does anyone use cm7's render effects? Nd if so, do they save any battery?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> They took the breathing tubes out  of my Mom! Now We have to see  if She can stay off the machine.... (I  hope)
> What's up all?
> Oh, bench screenie coming up shortly...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Awesome, sis 

---------- Post added at 05:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 PM ----------


M_T_M said:


> Are you going to accuse me with teh boss man of being a troll also?

Click to collapse





you know for a troll, you don't sound like one


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> They took the breathing tubes out  of my Mom! Now We have to see  if She can stay off the machine.... (I  hope)
> What's up all?
> Oh, bench screenie coming up shortly...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



I hope for the best bd... Good luck on your mom 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 16, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, does anyone use cm7's render effects? Nd if so, do they save any battery?

Click to collapse



TBH I'm not sure about the battery savings. I mostly use CM on the NS and I use Trinity kernel (TEIC6 I think, can't remember atm) so I did use the render effects on CM7 but my battery savings mostly came from the TEUV kernel (also Trinity) .....

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> They took the breathing tubes out  of my Mom! Now We have to see  if She can stay off the machine.... (I  hope)
> What's up all?
> Oh, bench screenie coming up shortly...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Great to hear!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 16, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Do divulge

Click to collapse



I was so fed up with illogical horror films. For instance movies involving demon possession: do you really think that an ancient, powerful creature like a demon would be so stupid as to attract attention to itself? It's idiotic. A demon possession would be subtle and manipulative. Not crazy freaky in a way that calls attention to its actions.

Yes, this was sent from the Nexus of a neighboring Galaxy.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 16, 2012)

I caught M_T_M!!!! And he redirected to virus!!!!! >=( 






Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 16, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> It is a virus....Rickrolled virus that is!!!!
> 
> Also......what proof do you have that it was me?

Click to collapse



umm maybe because you have a sticky that is a redirect to RICK ROLL 

U just admitted that this was a rick roll virus..

any way i know it was you and i have image to prove that it was redirected


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 16, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> I was so fed up with illogical horror films. For instance movies involving demon possession: do you really think that an ancient, powerful creature like a demon would be so stupid as to attract attention to itself? It's idiotic. A demon possession would be subtle and manipulative. Not crazy freaky in a way that calls attention to its actions.
> 
> Yes, this was sent from the Nexus of a neighboring Galaxy.

Click to collapse



Sounds rather intriguing. You know... I never would have pinned you as a writer when you first came here


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 16, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Let us forget about this made up incident and have fun at our expense mate

Click to collapse



oh ok

and check out this image on my photobucket, me think u will like: 

http://s1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa367/hookahzorr/


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 16, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You'll pay dearly for this David!!

Click to collapse



Oh yeah?


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 16, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I don't understand why they don't put really gorilla glass in all high end phones. I'm positive mine has is, tho some dz's don't. It's had about adozen hard falls, some even on concrete.

Click to collapse



It's supposed to have GG. Yeah right  I thought it was more durable. 

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 16, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You'll pay dearly for this David!!

Click to collapse



If you troll people, someone is going to have his revenge and troll you back (or something)

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 16, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> If you troll people, someone is going to have his revenge and troll you back (or something)
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



oh david why u are here...

I sweat this is not a troll link,

I bought this game on xbox:

Its Awesome!!!

http://marketplace.xbox.com/en-US/Product/Nyan-Cat-Adventure/66acd000-77fe-1000-9115-d80258550a13


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 16, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> It's supposed to have GG. Yeah right  I thought it was more durable.
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Have you looked for a digitalizer yet?


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 16, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Have you looked for a digitalizer yet?

Click to collapse



I'll just take it to a shop for repair. I think I might have insurance, but probably not.

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> oh david why u are here...
> 
> I sweat this is not a troll link,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesomeness  You reminded me to download nyan cat lwp 

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 16, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Awesomeness  You reminded me to download nyan cat lwp
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



seriously it is awesome and the visuals and all the game modes look amazing in hd on my led 46 inch samsung


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 16, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sounds rather intriguing. You know... I never would have pinned you as a writer when you first came here

Click to collapse



Thanks...I guess. No one ever does. I'm actually a rather humorless person that enjoys a logic based lifestyle. Apparently by applying logic to writing, it translates into coherent stories that are rather enjoyable when mixed with creativity So I write...

~Jasecloud4


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 16, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1449346
Go look.....nao! Pipsqueak says it's IMPORTANT! 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 16, 2012)

damn David xD looks painful, 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 16, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> damn David xD looks painful,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



u talking to me? 

---------- Post added at 02:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------

I just noticed Jase is a News Writer.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> u talking to me?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------
> 
> I just noticed Jase is a News Writer.

Click to collapse



No  The one with the broken screen


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 16, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> No  The one with the broken screen

Click to collapse



oh..

Did u see i trolled M_T_M again?  

Also the nyan game on xbox which i bought: http://marketplace.xbox.com/en-US/Product/Nyan-Cat-Adventure/66acd000-77fe-1000-9115-d80258550a13

 ITS AWESOME!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 16, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Thanks...I guess. No one ever does. I'm actually a rather humorless person that enjoys a logic based lifestyle. Apparently by applying logic to writing, it translates into coherent stories that are rather enjoyable when mixed with creativity So I write...
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Anything you want to share for us to read?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> oh..
> 
> Did u see i trolled M_T_M again?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You also trolled me -___- 

Also Epic1!!1! XD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 16, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> You also trolled me -___-
> 
> Also Epic1!!1! XD

Click to collapse



LOL!!!!


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 16, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> No  The one with the broken screen

Click to collapse



And I'm using that screen right now  Let's see how long I can use it before I get cut. 

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 16, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> And I'm using that screen right now  Let's see how long I can use it before I get cut.
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Good luck 

How far did you drop it dude?

Also, If you were to get the digitiliser from an XE you could have red lights!


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 16, 2012)

View attachment 859950

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 859950
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



calzone or pazone? or whatever the pizza hut thing is called...


Also did u get free trial of vpn?


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 16, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good luck
> 
> How far did you drop it dude?
> 
> Also, If you were to get the digitiliser from an XE you could have red lights!

Click to collapse



Pocket height, and it fell face down. Gorilla glass my ass  (it rhymes  )

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 16, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Hey

Mr._Trolled_Man  

or

Mr._Trolled_MOD


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> calzone or pazone? or whatever the pizza hut thing is called...
> 
> 
> Also did u get free trial of vpn?

Click to collapse



F pizza hut. And its a Stromboli 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 16, 2012)

Lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XD  

Trolled, like a boss, But that is only temp.. right?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 16, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Trolled, will ya?
> 
> like a bawsss
> All your account are belong to us!!!!

Click to collapse



For the LULZ 

I was asking for it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 16, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> What ban?

Click to collapse



Ban I saw or mentioned no ban Watchu smokin ? ?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 16, 2012)

U mean this ban:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 16, 2012)

XD I loled at the reason 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 16, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> LIES!!!!!!!
> There is no exemplary and well behaved Mod that will ban anyone "for teh LULZ"
> maybe Conantroutman...but besides him....no one!!

Click to collapse



Should i call controutman in here and explain to him why you are blaming stuff on him?  

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> LIES!!!!!!!
> There is no exemplary and well behaved Mod that will ban anyone "for teh LULZ"
> maybe Conantroutman...but besides him....no one!!

Click to collapse





Also u might of forgot you PM u sent me


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 16, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Also...I ain't never scared!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 16, 2012)

*lurks with anticipation to what will happen  in trolls fight  *  





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 16, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> *lurks with anticipation to what will happen  in trolls fight  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha! Same here 


Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 16, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Haha! Same here
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



hey dexter check this out:


(beware spoilers for dexter....)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 16, 2012)

damn looks so small on phone 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> hey dexter check this out:
> 
> 
> (beware spoilers for dexter....)

Click to collapse



Now that's awesome ! Guess who is me 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 16, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> damn looks so small on phone
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



u cant zoom in? 

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> Now that's awesome ! Guess who is me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



the one with the pink dress on?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> u cant zoom in?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







I could if I saved it,  may as well do now 
edit: pixilated and can't read 
Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 16, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I could if I saved it,  may as well do now
> edit: pixilated and can't read
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



u using tapatalk or xda app?

I am able to zoom in with out downloading it...


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> u using tapatalk or xda app?
> 
> I am able to zoom in with out downloading it...

Click to collapse



Probably the free xda app ..

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 16, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Probably the free xda app ..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App

Click to collapse



lame!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tapatalk pro FTW!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> lame!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Tapatalk pro FTW!!!

Click to collapse



That app sucks.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 16, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> That app sucks.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



um no...


Where have you been, u missed all the trolling and banning


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> um no...
> 
> 
> Where have you been, u missed all the trolling and banning

Click to collapse



Who got banned? And yeah it does, it never updates threads like it's supposed to and it's a pos.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 16, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Who got banned? And yeah it does, it never updates threads like it's supposed to and it's a pos.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse




Hmm always works for me 

Also the person who got banned was ME


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hmm always works for me
> 
> Also the person who got banned was ME

Click to collapse



How did that happen? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 16, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> How did that happen?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I trolled M_T_M again


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I trolled M_T_M again

Click to collapse



So he banned you? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 16, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> For teh LULZ!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How long did that last for?  can mods ban other mods? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hmm always works for me
> 
> Also the person who got banned was ME

Click to collapse



Works for me as well. Error seems to be.....Wrong?? 
A rare miss for the Don..... 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 16, 2012)

Flash back below 








davidrules7778 said:


> oh ok
> 
> and check out this image on my photobucket, me think u will like:
> 
> http://s1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa367/hookahzorr/

Click to collapse





M_T_M said:


> You'll pay dearly for this David!!

Click to collapse





davidrules7778 said:


> Oh yeah?

Click to collapse





davidrules7778 said:


> Hey
> 
> Mr._Trolled_Man
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XD
> 
> Trolled, like a boss, But that is only temp.. right?

Click to collapse





davidrules7778 said:


> U mean this ban:

Click to collapse





davidrules7778 said:


> Should i call controutman in here and explain to him why you are blaming stuff on him?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Works for me as well. Error seems to be.....Wrong??
> A rare miss for the Don.....
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Nah, I just say what I see. Maybe it is a bug I'm experiencing. I don't care, I uninstalled lol

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I just noticed Jase is a News Writer.

Click to collapse



For some time now lol.



M_T_M said:


> You forgot:
> "and occasionally enjoys eating random animals that most of youse people would never dare to even look at"
> 
> You are welcome

Click to collapse



Yes they are delicious. 



deliriousDroid said:


> Anything you want to share for us to read?

Click to collapse



Maybe PM me in a couple days and I'll let you read a piece of the script.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 16, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> For some time now lol.

Click to collapse




LOL

it blended in your avatar 

Did u write any stories i missed? 

---------- Post added at 04:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------

i out of here mafia and lurks, 

@M_T_M

More Trolling tomorrow?  

---------- Post added at 04:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 PM ----------

bye bye bye


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hola

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey hey hey


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, back to SwiftKey I go. The fact that the enter button did nothing on my other keyboard was driving me insane.lol


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 17, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well, back to SwiftKey I go. The fact that the enter button did nothing on my other keyboard was driving me insane.lol

Click to collapse



Don't you have hw keyboard? N00b

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Don't you have hw keyboard? N00b
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Yeah, but the keyboard app I was using before disabled my enter button


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 17, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, but the keyboard app I was using before disabled my enter button

Click to collapse



Y use soft kb tho? U n00b

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 17, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, but the keyboard app I was using before disabled my enter button

Click to collapse



Can't you just change that by using the same app? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Y use soft kb tho? U n00b
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



F#ck sakes man. Spelling predictions? Punctuation corrections? Not necessary?


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 17, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> F#ck sakes man. Spelling predictions? Punctuation corrections? Not necessary?

Click to collapse



None of teh above :'D just to annoy you

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 17, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Can't you just change that by using the same app?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Not sure I follow what your asking.lol. With ultra keyboard,  there was no way to make the enter button drop down a line. With SwiftKey it does.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> None of teh above :'D just to annoy you
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Yeah, well I prefer to maintain a illusion of learnedness


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 17, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, well I prefer to maintain a illusion of learnedness

Click to collapse



I try. It doesn't really work though.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I try. It doesn't really work though.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Same, especially when you have to compare yourself to the likes of dirk or sky


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 17, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Same, especially when you have to compare yourself to the likes of dirk or sky

Click to collapse



Hey! Why was I not mentioned in this exchange of words between you two gentlemen? You know I can hold my own in a grammatical duel with Sir Dirk or Sir Sky. 

I is be smart and proper too.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 17, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey! Why was I not mentioned in this exchange of words between you two gentlemen? You know I can hold my own in a grammatical duel with Sir Dirk or Sir Sky.
> 
> I is be smart and proper too.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Meh. You can hold you own as well as I or any American can. Like women hold liquor, not too well. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Meh. You can hold you own as well as I or any American can. Like women hold liquor, not too well.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



The funny thing is: you're very wrong. I pride myself in being a much better linguist than most people I know. Disregarding the fact that I'm lazy half of the time, and don't feel as if I need be the grammatical gentleman that I am. So if we're using similes, then you can say I'm like a butch girl in the fact that it doesn't look like I can hold my liquor, but I can hold it better than the people who think I can't hold it at all 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 17, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> The funny thing is: you're very wrong. I pride myself in being a much better linguist than most people I know. Disregarding the fact that I'm lazy half of the time, and don't feel as if I need be the grammatical gentleman that I am. So if we're using similes, then you can say I'm like a butch girl in the fact that it doesn't look like I can hold my liquor, but I can hold it better than the people who think I can't hold it at all
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



And as you know I can master teh engrish language.  I don't have to prove anything to you. I know I can speak eloquently, if I so choose. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 17, 2012)

School tomorrow

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 17, 2012)

msafdaryan said:


> I give the notification by tapatalk app in my gio Mobil.
> Its very good
> Tanks

Click to collapse



Wrong place to spam for 10 posts n00b!


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 17, 2012)

msafdaryan said:


> I give the notification by tapatalk app in my gio Mobil.
> Its very good
> Tanks

Click to collapse



You're gonna get eaten alive in this thread friend.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 17, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Hey! Why was I not mentioned in this exchange of words between you two gentlemen? You know I can hold my own in a grammatical duel with Sir Dirk or Sir Sky.
> 
> I is be smart and proper too.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Aww, are your feelings hurt ijks


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> And as you know I can master teh engrish language.  I don't have to prove anything to you. I know I can speak eloquently, if I so choose.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Good sir, I never once uttered anything regarding your ability to speak correctly. I was simply stating that your previous claim of me being like most Americans when it came to speaking ungracefully was wrong.  You have my respects my good grease monkey.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 17, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Good sir, I never once uttered anything regarding your ability to speak correctly. I was simply stating that your previous claim of me being like most Americans when it came to speaking ungracefully was wrong.  You have my respects my good grease monkey.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



We are both on about the same level. View attachment 860353
Like a sir

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> We are both on about the same level. View attachment 860353
> Like a sir
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Quite. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 17, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Quite.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Indubitably 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 17, 2012)

msafdaryan said:


> No angry by me!
> I am silent user and this a first post
> Sorry

Click to collapse



It's cool. Just look for stickies next time. There is a "Say hi" thread. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Indubitably
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Rather true my good sir.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## RinZo (Jan 17, 2012)

Leave the noob alone!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 17, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Leave the noob alone!

Click to collapse



Lulz. Don't defend n00bism; it is conduct unbecoming a Mafia member.

Yes, this was sent from the Nexus of a neighboring Galaxy.


----------



## RinZo (Jan 17, 2012)

This thread is sooo dead!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 17, 2012)

RinZo said:


> This thread is sooo dead!!

Click to collapse



Damn kids, I've got school in the morning!  See ya man.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 17, 2012)

morning 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 17, 2012)

Incredible with bootloader unlock.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Incredible with bootloader unlock.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Eh, GNexus with bootloader unlock.

Yes, this was sent from the Nexus of a neighboring Galaxy.


----------



## trell959 (Jan 17, 2012)

Morning.... its....too....early

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## RinZo (Jan 17, 2012)

Yawn.  Good morning.

I can't believe this thread is on the same page as when I went to bed last night. haha

Edit: not anymore hahaha


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 17, 2012)

Good morning people !

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 17, 2012)

Goodmorning rinzo nd dex. Ima so tired


----------



## RinZo (Jan 17, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning rinzo nd dex. Ima so tired

Click to collapse



I'm finally awake.  It was hard to do today because it's so dark and gloomy out


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 17, 2012)

It will cost 120€ to replace the digitizer, meh... At least cheaper than official service center, they wanted 220€ because "it's impossible to replace the digitizer without the LCD too"	 

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 17, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> What happened to the Platano?
> I left for one night and next thing I know he is gone...AGAIN!!!
> 
> care to explain either here or via PM, please?

Click to collapse



Uh oh not again. I have no idea. Hey watt!! Text that boy up


----------



## RinZo (Jan 17, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> What happened to the Platano?
> I left for one night and next thing I know he is gone...AGAIN!!!
> 
> care to explain either here or via PM, please?

Click to collapse



Oh snap.  Didn't even see that!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 17, 2012)

RinZo said:


> I'm finally awake.  It was hard to do today because it's so dark and gloomy out

Click to collapse



Ayeah, it's rainy nd dreary here too


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 17, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Same, especially when you have to compare yourself to the likes of dirk or sky

Click to collapse



I can be grammatically correct when I feel like it as well.... 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I can be grammatically correct when I feel like it as well....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah... But you guys don't try your hardest all the time like they do


----------



## husam666 (Jan 17, 2012)

Evening..
Did someone die?


----------



## RinZo (Jan 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Evening..
> Did someone die?

Click to collapse



Nanners gone!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 17, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Nanners gone!

Click to collapse



What happened?


----------



## RinZo (Jan 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> What happened?

Click to collapse



Dunno his profile says guest


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 17, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> It will cost 120€ to replace the digitizer, meh... At least cheaper than official service center, they wanted 220€ because "it's impossible to replace the digitizer without the LCD too"
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse





don't you trust your own hands dude?  



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 17, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> well?? any news?

Click to collapse



Anyone PMed Mike or texted him? 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 17, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> don't you trust your own hands dude?
> 
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



No, because I'm pretty sure I would screw something up if I replaced it by myself. Happened too many times...

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Jan 17, 2012)

wait a sec, who cares? 







I'm Don Husamo atm, now all of you kiss my hand!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 17, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> No, because I'm pretty sure I would screw something up if I replaced it by myself. Happened too many times...
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Ahh fair enough dude, 


M_T_M said:


> I already did that mate....I need to know why he pulled this act on his "mafia" again!!

Click to collapse



Ahh okay dude l;D Sweet let us know when you find out 

---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> wait a sec, who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XDXD Lmao

Explain why you want all these guys to kiss you hus


----------



## husam666 (Jan 17, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahh fair enough dude,
> 
> 
> Ahh okay dude l;D Sweet let us know when you find out
> ...

Click to collapse



-_____-
I said kiss my hand not me


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> -_____-
> I said kiss my hand not me

Click to collapse



Your Hand is still part of you 
Nd oh really? Didn't you step down from your position a while back?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 17, 2012)

Did error switch his username again?  


Also School officially started!!!!!  

---------- Post added at 10:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------

Did you guys see this announcement?
forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?f=263


----------



## husam666 (Jan 17, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Your Hand is still part of you
> Nd oh really? Didn't you step down from your position a while back?

Click to collapse



yeah, but you guys didn't want me to leave, so technically I'm still here


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 17, 2012)

M_T_M is mad again!!! LOL thats 3 for DAVID!!!!!!! 

---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 AM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> Did error switch his username again?
> 
> 
> Also School officially started!!!!!
> ...

Click to collapse




nice try M_T_M, changing my link  no clicky on it for me


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 17, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> *IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!​*
> *Ownership of this thread has been transferred to DeliriousDriod per I_Am_Error request via PM​*
> That is all!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Y DID HE LEAVE?


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 17, 2012)

Wtf happened to Error? 

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 17, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Wtf happened to Error?
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



No one knows


----------



## husam666 (Jan 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> No one knows

Click to collapse



And on that day not a single truck was given


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> And on that day not a single truck was given

Click to collapse



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 17, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> *IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!​*
> *Ownership of this thread has been transferred to DeliriousDriod per I_Am_Error request via PM​*
> That is all!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm so confused


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 17, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'm so confused

Click to collapse



Confused and OP

Me too though, What has happened


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 17, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> About life or this thread?...or both?
> 
> check PM and man up mate....you rule this town nao and are semi-responsible for this poeple's behavior

Click to collapse



Does that make me the Don? 
And about error, today would have been his first day back to school me think


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 17, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Meh...Don-janitor...potato-potatoe
> 
> Also.....take charge mate or they will behead you and take over power soon..
> I say you and Hussam fight to the death, if anything for my own amusement

Click to collapse



Well the previous Don made no offer to give him the power... so he has no claim me thinks


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 17, 2012)

Wtf happened here? I go to school and were in shambles?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## conantroutman (Jan 17, 2012)

Uh oh..... 

New chief troll in town 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Wtf happened here? I go to school and were in shambles?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Shambles??!! I run a very tight ship thank you very much
Anyways, text error man, and then text me or pm me.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 17, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Uh oh.....
> 
> New chief troll in town
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......

Click to collapse



I am just about teh least trolly person in the ot


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 17, 2012)

Dd, text was sent.

Sent from my PG06100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 17, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I know!!
> I was getting used to the Error man and...BAM!!! just like that...teh spamming trolls have a new leader
> Also....see first post................ME GUSTA!!!!

Click to collapse



I should have expected this
It's not the mafia I need to watch out for... It's the rogue trolls


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Dd, text was sent.
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Thanks man.


----------



## conantroutman (Jan 17, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I am just about teh least trolly person in the ot

Click to collapse



I think you meant to post this in the wildest allegations thread or the things people never say thread 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 17, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> I think you meant to post this in the wildest allegations thread or the things people never say thread
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......

Click to collapse



Well... My trolling era is over(not that I accomplished much in it), I now have to set a good example


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 17, 2012)

New era for teh Mafia?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> New era for teh Mafia?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Nah,  I doubt to much will actually change.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 17, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well... My trolling era is over(not that I accomplished much in it), I now have to set a good example

Click to collapse



and mine has only just begun!  
Right M_T_M?  

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 17, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Meh...Don-janitor...potato-potatoe
> 
> Also.....take charge mate or they will behead you and take over power soon..
> I say you and Hussam fight to the death, if anything for my own amusement

Click to collapse



FIGHT!! Pipsqueak will bite the loser 

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> FIGHT!! Pipsqueak will bite the loser :cool.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



If it's a fight to the death than isn't biting kinda redundant? 
Also holy slow Internet batman my screen just timed out waiting to load this reply


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 17, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Hmmm..the last Don wouldn't objected to such fight...perhaps we need to have open elections nao
> 
> Also......How do you like your new OP?

Click to collapse



I wasn't objecting to teh fight, just commenting that Pipsqueak biting the dead looser seemed redundant

Also... It will be changed in time, I'm far to busy plotting how to use my new found powers mauhahahaha


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 17, 2012)

Lulz

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 17, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> what did the twitching nana say?

Click to collapse



That his studies are more important 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> makes sense........let us respect the Nana's decision then

Click to collapse



Agreed, if he feels it was holding him back, then it was the right move


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2012)

Reasons why WP7 is better than Android:
www.engadget.com/2012/01/17/windows-phone-7-better-than-android/


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Reasons why WP7 is better than Android:
> www.engadget.com/2012/01/17/windows-phone-7-better-than-android/

Click to collapse



Ahole

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Reasons why WP7 is better than Android:
> www.engadget.com/2012/01/17/windows-phone-7-better-than-android/

Click to collapse



Lulz! Nice try. Good thing I read the code before I clicked.

Yes, this was sent from the Nexus of a neighboring Galaxy.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Reasons why WP7 is better than Android:
> www.engadget.com/2012/01/17/windows-phone-7-better-than-android/

Click to collapse



Glad I decided to quote before clicking the link.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Lulz! Nice try. Good thing I read the code before I clicked.
> 
> Yes, this was sent from the Nexus of a neighboring Galaxy.

Click to collapse



well, some people don't


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> well, some people don't

Click to collapse



Silly people

so... how is life in nutella?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Silly people
> 
> so... how is life in nutella?

Click to collapse



everything tastes like nuts (not that I know what that tastes like)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 18, 2012)

"Get thee to a nunary William Skankpeare." LMFAO, this guy is funny.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> everything tastes like nuts (not that I know what that tastes like)

Click to collapse



Doesn't nutella have chocolate in it to?


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ow
-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Doesn't nutella have chocolate in it to?

Click to collapse



it does, that's the best part 


watt9493 said:


> Ow
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



what's up?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> it does, that's the best part
> 
> 
> what's up?

Click to collapse



About to head to spiral knights to talk to err. Hbu?


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> it does, that's the best part
> 
> 
> what's up?

Click to collapse



pills, and trying to find a proper cm7 rom/kang


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> About to head to spiral knights to talk to err. Hbu?

Click to collapse



about to go to start studying


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> pills, and trying to find a proper cm7 rom/kang

Click to collapse



Pills suck I try to avoid them if possible. 
@hus. Nah, xda won't be here tomorrow, stay nd spam


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 18, 2012)

night mates


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Pills suck I try to avoid them if possible.
> @hus. Nah, xda won't be here tomorrow, stay nd spam

Click to collapse



lol, I wish, my final is in practically tomorrow, since it's 5AM, and I haven't studied a word until now, I wish I can stay and spam :/

anyway, anyone noticed that OT is no longer TRM's turf?

---------- Post added at 05:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 AM ----------




watt9493 said:


> night mates

Click to collapse



night mate


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol, I wish, my final is in practically tomorrow, since it's 5AM, and I haven't studied a word until now, I wish I can stay and spam :/
> 
> anyway, anyone noticed that OT is no longer TRM's turf?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ayup, she got a promotion. Nd okay I guess I shall be forever alone. On my first night as the Don hahaha


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey!!! Error wants whoever put a tag on this thread as i_am_error=twitch to know that they are a @$$HAT!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey!!! Error wants whoever put a tag on this thread as i_am_error=twitch to know that they are a @$$HAT!!!

Click to collapse



done, btw, you are the OP in case you haven't noticed


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> done, btw, you are the OP in case you haven't noticed

Click to collapse



Why yes i have noticed. I was just passing along a message


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2012)

hmm, according to this obama killed SOPA, idk if it was posted here before, I'm a bad listener 

http://www.forbes.com/sites/johngau...ng-controversial-internet-piracy-legislation/

anyway, I have to go now, see ya Double D


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hmm, according to this obama killed SOPA, idk if it was posted here before, I'm a bad listener
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/johngau...ng-controversial-internet-piracy-legislation/
> 
> anyway, I have to go now, see ya Double D

Click to collapse



*ahem* It is now Triple D 
and well i damn well hope thats true  goodnight hus


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> *ahem* It is now Triple D
> and well i damn well hope thats true  goodnight hus

Click to collapse



oh sorry my apologies sir 


I can't believe that you are the Don and not me


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> oh sorry my apologies sir
> 
> 
> I can't believe that you are the Don and not me

Click to collapse



Meh, not my choice, but I will take the responsibility


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Keep it up mate.......you will do fine as the new Don
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thankyou kind sir


----------



## RinZo (Jan 18, 2012)

Congrats on the promotion DD haha


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 18, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Congrats on the promotion DD haha

Click to collapse



Thanks rinzo. I do belive its bedtime for me. Night my familia


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 18, 2012)

Wtf happened here? Where is twitch? Why is dd the op? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 18, 2012)

Ahh yeah we be back online mafia


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 18, 2012)

I can has xda back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 18, 2012)

Lmao sup guys


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 18, 2012)

hi guys  xda on computer is being whack 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> hi guys  xda on computer is being whack
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Mmmmmmmm. And I wouldn't know haven't tried yet


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 18, 2012)

nice DD xD

Also I wish ebay had no other bidders! 

Some guy bidded on an item I was winning, 3 times, all of them under my max bid, so that was pointless for him but will make me pay more  fuuu random guy 
(gone from 35 to 53)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 18, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Mmmmmmmm. And I wouldn't know haven't tried yet

Click to collapse



Where u eating? It looks amazing!! Dairy queen?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 PM ----------

Speaking of ebay, i used to have this but went missing 

It was so cool too!!! i might have to buy it !!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Complete-In...Fast_Food_Cereal_Premiums&hash=item41614daa5b


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2012)

XDA IS BACk! WOOO HOOO


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> So that's what food looks like in Canada, eh?

Click to collapse



That's what fast food looks like in canada
Nd @ David, yeah it is dq


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Where u eating? It looks amazing!! Dairy queen?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lmao xD Seems like quite a good plan, by a several $ happy meal, then sell toy for $20


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2012)

xda is f___ed up, it says there are new posts in a thread when it doesn't


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 18, 2012)

.DAMMIT MULTIQUOTE IS BROKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

@ Max ill get it for 8 if i bid 


@DD

AWESOME!!!

the cup looked familar and i wouldn't of got it if you didn't get the banana split 

We don't have food at our DQ  

And they are closed for the winter  


@Husam

I know even plain old quoting is broke


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 18, 2012)

Trololololol

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 18, 2012)

Sad Jase is sad. Thread has been dead all day... 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> xda is f___ed up, it says there are new posts in a thread when it doesn't

Click to collapse



it was up twice before it was open now but they shut it again after it was very borked, 

@david, good luck 


Also SOPA did this /conspiracy


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 18, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lmao xD Seems like quite a good plan, by a several $ happy meal, then sell toy for $20

Click to collapse





MacaronyMax said:


> it was up twice before it was open now but they shut it again after it was very borked,
> 
> @david, good luck
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey it works again!!! 

Also max that inspector gadget is multiple happy meal toys put together 

meaning 14 parts time 3 bucks for happy meal= 42 bucks


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 18, 2012)

Wait...wud I miss? Where's Error...he no op?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey it works again!!!
> 
> Also max that inspector gadget is multiple happy meal toys put together
> 
> meaning 14 parts time 3 bucks for happy meal= 42 bucks

Click to collapse



Ohhhh right okay XD lol  Kinda epic then I guess 

---------- Post added at 09:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------




jasecloud4 said:


> Wait...wud I miss? Where's Error...he no op?
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



He dissapeared again , Don't have a clue why


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> it was up twice before it was open now but they shut it again after it was very borked,
> 
> @david, good luck
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you broked it


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 18, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> He dissapeared again , Don't have a clue why

Click to collapse



NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

First twitch, then teh error...it's a curse...DD you be next. 

Sad Jase mad. Dis is insaniteez!

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> you broked it

Click to collapse



Don't blame me  Blame SOPA 


Lmao Jase XD


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 18, 2012)

SOPA






-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Don't blame me  Blame SOPA
> 
> 
> Lmao Jase XD

Click to collapse



you're the one to blame for everything


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 18, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Don't blame me  Blame SOAP
> 
> 
> Lmao Jase XD

Click to collapse



What did SOAP ever do to you except keep you clean?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 18, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao Jase XD

Click to collapse



.....not funnies. X(

~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2012)

rr5678 said:


> What did SOAP ever do to you except keep you clean?

Click to collapse



rr my man, what's up?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 18, 2012)

rr5678 said:


> What did SOAP ever do to you except keep you clean?

Click to collapse



Made me fall over in the shower  

I'm still jelly of your connection, My area might be getting fibre optics soon, but the maxium speed they'll do is 30mbps   Lucky 

---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> you're the one to blame for everything

Click to collapse



yessir/DonHusamo


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 18, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> First twitch, then teh error...it's a curse...DD you be next.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not till I haz a reason to


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 18, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> yessir/DonHusamo

Click to collapse



*ahem* I do believe hus works for me now


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 18, 2012)

So guys since:

Twitch Turned into Error.

What Will errror turn into? 

(his new username will be? )


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 18, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> *ahem* I do believe hus works for me now

Click to collapse



Cough oh yes  

DeliriousDon


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> *ahem* I do believe hus works for me now

Click to collapse



the people say otherwise


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> So guys since:
> 
> Twitch Turned into Error.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



_If_ he comes back  

I_Am_twitch is my guess  no one will ever know it's him


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 18, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Cough oh yes
> 
> DeliriousDon

Click to collapse



I prefer triple d
@hus, just the confused people


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 18, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I prefer triple d
> @hus, just the confused people

Click to collapse



XD lol  Sure triple D xD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> .DAMMIT MULTIQUOTE IS BROKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> @ Max ill get it for 8 if i bid
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No foods at teh dq? !!!! What's wrong with your country dude, first sopa, and now this


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I prefer triple d
> @hus, just the confused people

Click to collapse



don't you think you're a bit too old for these kid of things?


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 18, 2012)

Evil SOPA, don't you play your games with me  

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> rr my man, what's up?

Click to collapse



Hey there. Long time no speak 


MacaronyMax said:


> Made me fall over in the shower
> 
> I'm still jelly of your connection, My area might be getting fibre optics soon, but the maxium speed they'll do is 30mbps   Lucky

Click to collapse



The soap made you fall?

Rule 1) DON'T DROP THE SOAP


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> don't you think you're a bit too old for these kid of things?

Click to collapse



1: I'm not that much older than you
2: I have no life...


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2012)

rr5678 said:


> Hey there. Long time no speak
> 
> The soap made you fall?
> 
> Rule 1) DON'T DROP THE SOAP

Click to collapse



you disappeared man, don't do that again


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 18, 2012)

rr5678 said:


> Rule 1) DON'T DROP THE SOAP

Click to collapse



Why? It's a perfectly good idea, especially in prison. 

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 18, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Why? It's a perfectly good idea, especially in prison.
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Lmao! xD You may enjoy that kinda thing but imma hold tighter to it xD


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 18, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao! xD You may enjoy that kinda thing but imma hold tighter to it xD

Click to collapse



The more you tighten your grip Max, the more star systems that will slip through your fingers.

~jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 18, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao! xD You may enjoy that kinda thing but imma hold tighter to it xD

Click to collapse



Drop teh sopa

Also I felt like splurging on some good bourbon  check out the alcohol %


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao! xD You may enjoy that kinda thing but imma hold tighter to it xD

Click to collapse



it may slip if you do..


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 18, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Drop teh sopa
> 
> Also I felt like splurging on some good bourbon  check out the alcohol %

Click to collapse



XDXD Sweet dude 



@hus, Who needs soap  I'll just leave it there 

Also I'm of now guys, Night


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 18, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao! xD You may enjoy that kinda thing but imma hold tighter to it xD

Click to collapse



Nah, if you drop the soap, tell your gf to pick it up. I can't do that because I don't have a gf :foreveralone:

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm really random today.
Oh look, a squirrel!

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> you disappeared man, don't do that again

Click to collapse



Disappearing is my special power


idavid_ said:


> Why? It's a perfectly good idea, especially in prison.
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Bend down and pick it up. That soap's your ticket to the RAPE TRAIN


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 18, 2012)

rr5678 said:


> Bend down and pick it up. That soap's your ticket to the RAPE TRAIN

Click to collapse



Thank you, captain obvious	 And rape is a strong word, I prefer to call it surprise buttsecks

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 18, 2012)

rr5678 said:


> That soap's your ticket to the RAPE TRAIN

Click to collapse



RAPE FACE!






~Jasecloud4


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 18, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> RAPE FACE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The... F***? 

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 18, 2012)

Sigh.....moar hospital.....my Mom has to goto ANOTHER hospital.....

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jan 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sigh.....moar hospital.....my Mom has to goto ANOTHER hospital.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why??? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 18, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Thank you, captain obvious

Click to collapse



That sentence wasn't supposed to be taken in that sort of manner.


> And rape is a strong word, I prefer to call it surprise buttsecks
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



It's the Roto-Rooter for your intestines. 



jasecloud4 said:


> RAPE FACE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



She looks constipated.


----------



## trell959 (Jan 18, 2012)

4 million users. Not one online 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Click to collapse





idavid_ said:


> The... F***?

Click to collapse





rr5678 said:


> She looks constipated.

Click to collapse



Lulz at all of you...she's a nice clean woman looking for love...and she has a mean rape face...

~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2012)

good night everyone 

@babydoll, sorry to hear :/


----------



## trell959 (Jan 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> good night everyone
> 
> @babydoll, sorry to hear :/

Click to collapse



Later husam 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 18, 2012)

Lol, Omegle is so stupid  

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## trell959 (Jan 18, 2012)

4 million users. Not one online 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 18, 2012)

Solution for neighborhood stray dogs?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Solution for neighborhood stray dogs?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



BB guns 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> BB guns
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Rotties? I think just maybehaps they'd laugh at that

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Why???
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



She still has a broken arm and she had had a stroke. She needs a rehab hospital.....

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Rotties? I think just maybehaps they'd laugh at that
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Pepperspray?


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 19, 2012)

MY BRAIN FEELS LIKE IT'S ABOUT TO ASPLODE! 




........colds.



Babydoll25 said:


> She still has a broken arm and she had had a stroke. She needs a rehab hospital.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ouch, I know how bad the whole stroke thing is. Hopefully she'll fully recover.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

rr5678 said:


> MY BRAIN FEELS LIKE IT'S ABOUT TO ASPLODE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get better soon rr. Take a couple days off


----------



## trell959 (Jan 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> She still has a broken arm and she had had a stroke. She needs a rehab hospital.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ugh.  I've been down that road before. My sister had a stroke and lost her speech and her left arm and leg are paralyzed 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

Guys, listen to this. Creepy as hell. I personally think it has to do with the magnetic pole shift starting. Its been reported all over the world.


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 19, 2012)

deliriousdroid said:


> guys, listen to this. Creepy as hell. I personally think it has to do with the magnetic pole shift starting. Its been reported all over the world.

Click to collapse



.do not want!


----------



## TheRomMistress (Jan 19, 2012)

Wait, huh? Error leaving?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

TheRomMistress said:


> Wait, huh? Error leaving?

Click to collapse



Yeah, he is gone  He decided school work was more important and left me in charge


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 19, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, he is gone  He decided school work was more important and left me in charge

Click to collapse



Whatever is making the noise in that video, I want nothing to do with it

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Whatever is making the noise in that video, I want nothing to do with it
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



It literally gave me goosebumps


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 19, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> It literally gave me goosebumps

Click to collapse



Not sleeping tonight, ik that for a fact.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Whatever is making the noise in that video, I want nothing to do with it
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I kinda want to explore it...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I kinda want to explore it...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



And "It" kinda wants to "explore" you


----------



## trell959 (Jan 19, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> And "It" kinda wants to "explore" you

Click to collapse



Little research and its apparently earths magnetic feild breaking down. Producing sound waves.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Little research and its apparently earths magnetic feild breaking down. Producing sound waves.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Breaking down? Or starting its switch?


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Little research and its apparently earths magnetic feild breaking down. Producing sound waves.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wtf? No more compasses?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Wtf? No more compasses?

Click to collapse



Compasses? What is this mystical thing you speak of? Is it a part of Google Maps?

Yes, this was sent from the Nexus of a neighboring Galaxy.


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 19, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Compasses? What is this mystical thing you speak of? Is it a part of Google Maps?
> 
> Yes, this was sent from the Nexus of a neighboring Galaxy.

Click to collapse



Lulz. Something I use in teh wilderness.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

Off for a shower. Tty all soon


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 19, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Off for a shower. Tty all soon

Click to collapse



Don't let the government pplz get you.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 19, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Breaking down? Or starting its switch?

Click to collapse



It probably is switching I'm assuming. The magnetic field always has been and always will be. Its part of nature. That or it's HAARP

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It probably is switching I'm assuming. The magnetic field all ways has been and always will be. Its part of nature. That or it's HAARP
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What is HAARP

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> What is HAARP
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Frequency_Active_Auroral_Research_Program 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

Brrrrrr. Cold, drunk, and hungry. Not a good mix. I foresee a greasy sandwich in the makes soon


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

Chicken or ham people?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

Lulz, decided on chicken and cut way to much


----------



## RinZo (Jan 19, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lulz, decided on chicken and cut way to much

Click to collapse



You make the best sandwiches.  Are you a woman??


----------



## trell959 (Jan 19, 2012)

RinZo said:


> You make the best sandwiches.  Are you a woman??

Click to collapse



The world may never know 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

RinZo said:


> You make the best sandwiches.  Are you a woman??

Click to collapse



Do you really want to think of your Don as a woman?lol
Nd tonight's sandwich looks like sh!t...


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2012)

Good morning people 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 19, 2012)

Good morning people


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 19, 2012)

Morning 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

Goodmorning everybody


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 19, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning everybody

Click to collapse



Teh government didn't get you. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Teh government didn't get you.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Nope, I wore my tin foil helmet


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 19, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nope, I wore my tin foil helmet

Click to collapse



Lulz

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Lulz
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



It's f#ckin windy here today. Moar conspiracy!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Say....wadayadoin'?

Click to collapse



Oh, ya know. Same old, same old. Work 
How bout you Mr. MTM?


----------



## trell959 (Jan 19, 2012)

DD, I can't express how much I hate your avatar 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> DD, I can't express how much I hate your avatar
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Try expressing it trell  what's wrong with teh undead android?


----------



## trell959 (Jan 19, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Try expressing it trell  what's wrong with teh undead android?

Click to collapse



It looks like something that belongs in skyrim! What up 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It looks like something that belongs in skyrim! What up
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol, that just gave me an idea for a epic pointless mod
Nd notta thing, standing at the window so I get cell service.


----------



## RinZo (Jan 19, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning everybody

Click to collapse



Morning ya'll.  How goes it?


----------



## trell959 (Jan 19, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, that just gave me an idea for a epic pointless mod
> Nd notta thing, standing at the window so I get cell service.

Click to collapse



I'm sitting in class 


What's up RinZo? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## RinZo (Jan 19, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, that just gave me an idea for a epic pointless mod
> Nd notta thing, standing at the window so I get cell service.

Click to collapse



Have you see the macho man mod??

---------- Post added at 08:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 AM ----------




trell959 said:


> I'm sitting in class
> 
> 
> What's up RinZo?
> ...

Click to collapse



aw that sucks.  I'm sitting on my couch!


----------



## trell959 (Jan 19, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Have you see the macho man mod??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lucky you! And the worst part is that I'm sitting with 10th.graders so I have no one to talk too! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Have you see the macho man mod??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Yeah, Lmao it is hilarious yet disturbing


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm sitting in class
> 
> 
> What's up RinZo?
> ...

Click to collapse



What class?


----------



## The El Guapo (Jan 19, 2012)

What happened to this dysfunctional family of yours? 
I go away for a while and the "leader" is gone only to be replaced by a smart Canadian!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 19, 2012)

Sup rinzo and guapo  and lurks 

New archer tonight!!!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

The El Guapo said:


> What happened to this dysfunctional family of yours?
> I go away for a while and the "leader" is gone only to be replaced by a smart Canadian!!!

Click to collapse



Not that we have ever talked, but thanks anyways 
Error had to leave to focus on school


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Sup rinzo and guapo  and lurks
> 
> New archer tonight!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Pfft, sure... Ignore me


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 19, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Pfft, sure... Ignore me

Click to collapse



Ur light to say u were online was off  

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## RinZo (Jan 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ur light to say u were online was off
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What's good david.  I love archer.  I haven't watched any of the new ones though


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ur light to say u were online was off
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Im a ghost runner


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 19, 2012)

RinZo said:


> What's good david.  I love archer.  I haven't watched any of the new ones though

Click to collapse



Well watch it tonight!!! On TV links 

@dd a qhost?!?! Where?!?!?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hola

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well watch it tonight!!! On TV links
> 
> @dd a qhost?!?! Where?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Please don't use q instead of g, not you... -____-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Please don't use q instead of g, not you... -____-

Click to collapse



but it's qreat  Stop complaininq


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> but it's qreat  Stop complaininq

Click to collapse



He's just a gueer


----------



## husam666 (Jan 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> but it's qreat  Stop complaininq

Click to collapse





deliriousDroid said:


> He's just a gueer

Click to collapse




F__k you, F___ you all, I'm done with you


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 19, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> He's just a gueer

Click to collapse



Lmao XD

I aqree, everqone should talk like it 

Change OP to qli svilluppatori?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao XD
> 
> I aqree, everqone should talk like it
> 
> Change OP to qli svilluppatori?

Click to collapse



lulz qunna qo do that now  XD


----------



## husam666 (Jan 19, 2012)

fuqk you -_______-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 19, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> lulz qunna qo do that now  XD

Click to collapse



XD lol 


Husam,


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey max, any idea why the DdD in wax on my sig got so pixelated?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm guessing because it's uploaded to xda, use http://imgur.com and try that maybe? 

also you ruined my 369 thanks


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm guessing because it's uploaded to xda, use http://imgur.com and try that maybe?
> 
> also you ruined my 369 thanks

Click to collapse



oh Sh!t, didnt even notice. sorry.lol.nd thanks. here have another thanks


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> because you are bragging about it, maybe?

Click to collapse



Could very well be, but a man cant be modest every day in his life.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 19, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> oh Sh!t, didnt even notice. sorry.lol.nd thanks. here have another thanks

Click to collapse



XD lol  Cheers dude  XD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lol  Cheers dude  XD

Click to collapse



Nope, that didnt seem to work.


----------



## RinZo (Jan 19, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nope, that didnt seem to work.

Click to collapse



Haha DD I like the new sig


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 19, 2012)

@XDA Y U NO FAST?!?!

So slow on computer must use tapatalk  

Lmao at the qhost comments!!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------

Xda y u no be not glitchy?!?!?!


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 19, 2012)

I got a new case/holster for my phone 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Haha DD I like the new sig

Click to collapse



Thanks dude, the wax issue pisses me off tho


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I got a new case/holster for my phone
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Pics nd price?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm going to eat some schweddy balls now...brb

Yes, this was sent from the Nexus of a neighboring Galaxy.


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 19, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Pics nd price?

Click to collapse









3.91 on Amazon! 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> 3.91 on Amazon!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Not to shabby. Do you actually use a belt clip?


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 19, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Not to shabby. Do you actually use a belt clip?

Click to collapse



Nope. No plan to. I got it cause it was 27$ cheaper then in the mall

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 19, 2012)

Out of school, what's up guys

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Out of school, what's up guys
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Going out for dinner. Its about ta snow. You?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Nope. No plan to. I got it cause it was 27$ cheaper then in the mall
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Makes sence Nd yeah, it just finished snowing like a b!tch here


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 19, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Makes sence Nd yeah, it just finished snowing like a b!tch here

Click to collapse



I want real snow!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## RinZo (Jan 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I want real snow!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



It's been snowing here all day.  You can have some.


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 19, 2012)

RinZo said:


> It's been snowing here all day.  You can have some.

Click to collapse



Lets go

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 19, 2012)

governments which try to control the internet are SOPAthetic  saw this and had to post xD





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## trell959 (Jan 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Going out for dinner. Its about ta snow. You?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Little homework,  then work on my car

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 19, 2012)

No more megaupload,video or mega.... 

I hope other file hosting sites don't get shut down


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> No more megaupload,video or mega....
> 
> I hope other file hosting sites don't get shut down

Click to collapse



Ik eh. Sopa hasn't even gone through and this sh!t is happening:/


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 19, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ik eh. Sopa hasn't even gone through and this sh!t is happening:/

Click to collapse



The thing is i am shocked to see megaupload down completely even when in another country 

See S.O.P.A isnt needed if they can take down a site that easily for infringement


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> No more megaupload,video or mega....
> 
> I hope other file hosting sites don't get shut down

Click to collapse



Pssst.....t__p_____b__.org 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2012)

I sleep nao.......zzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzz
Nitey nite

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I sleep nao.......zzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzz
> Nitey nite
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sleep well babydoll


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 20, 2012)

DD, you get the link I sent you?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2012)

The amount of ******ry in the thread title is over 9000!!!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> The amount of ******ry in the thread title is over 9000!!!!!

Click to collapse



I do belive you mean faqqotry good sir
@watt, yeah man. Just got out of the shower and am downloading now


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 20, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I do belive you mean faqqotry good sir
> @watt, yeah man. Just got out of the shower and am downloading now

Click to collapse



Find the g Husam: 
qqqqgqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqgqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqgqqq

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 20, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by deliriousDroid
> > I do belive you mean faqqotry good sir
> > @watt, yeah man. Just got out of the shower and am downloading now
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Blah, gotta redownload that data:/

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Find the g Husam:
> qqqqgqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqgqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqgqqq
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



done in less than 2 seconds


----------



## trell959 (Jan 20, 2012)

Its gone


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> DO NOT GO TO THIS THREAD http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1454627
> 
> EDIT : SERIOUSLY
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



*fap fap fap*


----------



## trell959 (Jan 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> *fap fap fap*

Click to collapse



Hahha oh husam, you never cease to amaze me! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hahha oh husam, you never cease to amaze me!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



wait, am I the only one who thought about it that way?


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hahha oh husam, you never cease to amaze me!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wtf was it

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Wtf was it
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Some dumbass created a thread stating that sopa was being passed, so I click and there are pictures of a naked man


@husam, says a lot doesn't it? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Some dumbass created a thread stating that sopa was being passed, so I click and there are pictures of a naked man
> 
> 
> @husam, says a lot doesn't it?
> ...

Click to collapse



something like meatspin, but only one man sh!++ing and spinning, i think...

yeah..


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow, I fall asleep and I'm glad I missed that thread


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 20, 2012)

What happens to twitch / error 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 20, 2012)

My phone seems to be f#cked

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 20, 2012)

Nope, its just my sd card i guess
@tcp he decided xda was to distracting during school. And left


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 20, 2012)

Morning 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Morning
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Morning. So....I took your advice and went to bed early and now look..... I've been awake since 03:30.... 
 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning. So....I took your advice and went to bed early and now look..... I've been awake since 03:30....
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aliens?? Aliens!!   
Pipsqueak DOES NOT approve of ALIENS!

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2012)

AND NOW......I'm hungry...... 0.o

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 20, 2012)

At&t price hike? Wtf. I hate that company 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 20, 2012)

Goodmorning mafia 
Anyone have any recomendations for software that can get my sd cards data back?


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> At&t price hike? Wtf. I hate that company
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Some feel the same about your beloved Verizon 
#justsayin

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning mafia
> Anyone have any recomendations for software that can get my sd cards data back?

Click to collapse



Ew bad SDCard..... Sorry, idk

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ew bad SDCard..... Sorry, idk
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thats okay. I found a program, but it looks like it will take all day


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ew bad SDCard..... Sorry, idk
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse











Babydoll25 said:


> Some feel the same about your beloved Verizon
> #justsayin
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Vzw is better then at&t. And the SD is probably my fault

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 20, 2012)

hey people


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Vzw is better then at&t. And the SD is probably my fault
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Nah man, you didnt know


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 20, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hey people

Click to collapse



Heey dextah


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 20, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heey dextah

Click to collapse



hey Triple D


----------



## iynfynity (Jan 20, 2012)

Do you guys know when is twitch coming back? 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 20, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hey Triple D

Click to collapse



Whats new on that side of the world? 

That bastardly data recovery program took 3 hours to run. And then once it finished it said, "oh, sorry in the demo you cant acually recover the data, just look at what you could recover if you pay us 45 f#cking dollars." fuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 20, 2012)

iynfynity said:


> Do you guys know when is twitch coming back?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



When he misses us to much? 
Idk man.sorry


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 20, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Whats new on that side of the world?
> 
> That bastardly data recovery program took 3 hours to run. And then once it finished it said, "oh, sorry in the demo you cant acually recover the data, just look at what you could recover if you pay us 45 f#cking dollars." fuuuuuuuuuuu

Click to collapse



Uze teh Piriform Recova. Its freez.

Yes, this was sent from the Nexus of a neighboring Galaxy.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 20, 2012)

sopa and pipa are dead (for now) 


Whats up guys happy friday: Dont forget to express your love for friday in the Friday thread : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1065505


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 20, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Uze teh Piriform Recova. Its freez.
> 
> Yes, this was sent from the Nexus of a neighboring Galaxy.

Click to collapse



Free yes, but also glitchy and cumbersome software


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 20, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Free yes, but also glitchy and cumbersome software

Click to collapse



Free + glitch > $45

Yes, this was sent from the Nexus of a neighboring Galaxy.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 20, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Free + glitch > $45
> 
> Yes, this was sent from the Nexus of a neighboring Galaxy.

Click to collapse



Yes yes. You speaky teh truth


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 20, 2012)

Faack. I left gta 3 running all day. -.-

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 20, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Whats new on that side of the world?
> 
> That bastardly data recovery program took 3 hours to run. And then once it finished it said, "oh, sorry in the demo you cant acually recover the data, just look at what you could recover if you pay us 45 f#cking dollars." fuuuuuuuuuuu

Click to collapse



Same thing happened to me, with multiple programs. In the end, I used TestDisk and it worked  

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2012)

My mom has to goto a rehab hospital that specializes in pulmonary and cardiac care.... No Mary Manning Walsh hospital... :/

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My mom has to goto a rehab hospital that specializes in pulmonary and cardiac care.... No Mary Manning Walsh hospital... :/
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



Tell her we hope she feels better

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 20, 2012)

Trololololol

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Trololololol
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Chirp

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 20, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Same thing happened to me, with multiple programs. In the end, I used TestDisk and it worked
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Thanks man, but i finaly got that one jase recomended to work


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2012)

I went to some random facebook group chat, there was this girl who said that she turned to punk but she's still a blieber, I gave her a link to radiohead and she said that the song was awful and creepy, someone give me a gun...

Hi everyone


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I went to some random facebook group chat, there was this girl who said that she turned to punk but she's still a blieber, I gave her a link to radiohead and she said that the song was awful and creepy, someone give me a gun...
> 
> Hi everyone

Click to collapse



Gun? Radiohead is creepy.


----------



## trell959 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Y the:    ????????


----------



## trell959 (Jan 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Y the:    ????????

Click to collapse



What was supposed to be a . Not in the greatest mood though

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What was supposed to be a . Not in the greatest mood though
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh LOL

Well husam wants a gun cause some girl said radiohead is creepy and i have to agree with the girl.

There music is depressing and sad and makes me depressed about my life.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 20, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> That is what happens when you are brainwashed with all the small things......karma police should arrest you
> #seewutiduddar?

Click to collapse



In reality i was just:


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> That is what happens when you are brainwashed with all the small things......karma police should arrest you
> #seewutiduddar?

Click to collapse



more like shoot him


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> more like shoot him

Click to collapse



see above post


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> In reality i was just:

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



New thread made 

---------- Post added at 04:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------

Changed title of thread!! Go join party!!!


----------



## trell959 (Jan 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Oh LOL
> 
> Well husam wants a gun cause some girl said radiohead is creepy and i have to agree with the girl.
> 
> There music is depressing and sad and makes me depressed about my life.

Click to collapse



I have to agree with you. Their music pretty depression

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I have to agree with you. Their music pretty depression
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I mean they are more depressing then STAIND!!


----------



## trell959 (Jan 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I mean they are more depressing then STAIND!!

Click to collapse



Have you heard of Tyler the Creator? Some of his music is about violence, depression,  suicide 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jan 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey bd did you see my reply to you about my sister? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Have you heard of Tyler the Creator? Some of his music is about violence, depression,  suicide
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



He's such a goon. -.-

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 21, 2012)

hey guys! 

guess what im listening to...


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey bd did you see my reply to you about my sister?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ummm....no?? 
Sorry.

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jan 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummm....no??
> Sorry.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



I was saying my sister also had a stroke and lost her speech and her right arm and leg are paralyzed 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jan 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> He's such a goon. -.-
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Haha I'm assuming you hate him? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello everyone


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hey guys!
> 
> guess what im listening to...

Click to collapse



hehe husam! i knew you'd like that  i still cant believe i listened all of it in ine take  in the lp this is seperated in two parts


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 21, 2012)

Heey mafiosos
Well this weekends plans are in teh trash. Skyrim weekend now


----------



## husam666 (Jan 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hehe husam! i knew you'd like that  i still cant believe i listened all of it in ine take  in the lp this is seperated in two parts

Click to collapse



it's one of my favourites 
sup dex?


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 21, 2012)

Good morning guys 

What's everyone's weekend plans?


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 21, 2012)

Finally got teh snows

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 21, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Good morning guys
> 
> What's everyone's weekend plans?

Click to collapse



Goodmorning. First time poster to the mafia?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Finally got teh snows
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Happy naow?


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I was saying my sister also had a stroke and lost her speech and her right arm and leg are paralyzed
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh my. I didn't see it. (your post)
How is your sister doing now??
How are you?

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Finally got teh snows
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I haz teh snowz....

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz teh snowz....
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Hey babydoll, doesn't that chainlink fence bother you? It looks so ghetto to me


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 21, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey babydoll, doesn't that chainlink fence bother you? It looks so ghetto to me

Click to collapse



If I want to use my deck it HAS to be there..... So, no.....not really. I don't really think about it. Since, I rent, I'm not in a position to be able to change it. And.....I have a damn deck with a view. I don't care about anything else. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> If I want to use my deck it HAS to be there..... So, no.....not really. I don't really think about it. Since, I rent, I'm not in a position to be able to change it. And.....I have a damn deck with a view. I don't care about anything else.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol, I wasn't saying to go without a fence, but if you were in the position to change it those black cast iron fences would look really sharp up there and yes, the view is very nice


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 21, 2012)

Gonna have some great pics in a little. Me shovelsta 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 21, 2012)

Meh. Stupid AOSP camera.





-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Meh. Stupid AOSP camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, it's not that bad


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 21, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning. First time poster to the mafia?

Click to collapse



Nope, already posted a few times, a few days ago, but stopped because I got busy with school 

I would like to be in the Mafia tho


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 21, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey, it's not that bad

Click to collapse



Not as vivid as I'd like. But I refuse to use sense, so yea

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 21, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Nope, already posted a few times, a few days ago, but stopped because I got busy with school
> 
> I would like to be in the Mafia tho

Click to collapse



 keep an posting regularly and you will be a member. Highschool or post secondary?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Not as vivid as I'd like. But I refuse to use sense, so yea
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I don't recall my photos being better quality when I ran sense... That was a long time ago tho. Why would it be better?


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 21, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I don't recall my photos being better quality when I ran sense... That was a long time ago tho. Why would it be better?

Click to collapse



Better processing, at least on the inc

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Better processing, at least on the inc
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Indeed, well i cant stand sense either, so i shall not bother finding out if its better on my phone 
Also got my sd card back in working order... do you think gta is worth another try?lol


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 21, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Indeed, well i cant stand sense either, so i shall not bother finding out if its better on my phone
> Also got my sd card back in working order... do you think gta is worth another try?lol

Click to collapse



Idle. Make sure you're backed up. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 21, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> keep an posting regularly and you will be a member. Highschool or post secondary?

Click to collapse



Will do! 

Currently 10th grade, but I'm on a specialized school dedicated to music (I'm a pianist). It gives equivalency to the normal highschool's 10th, 11th and 12th grade, but it only has music related stuff.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 21, 2012)

'Evening people


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Idle. Make sure you're backed up.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Done and done 
Wont try till tonight tho


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> 'Evening people

Click to collapse



Good evening!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 21, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Good evening!

Click to collapse



how's it going?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> 'Evening people

Click to collapse



Afternoon hus. Check out the vid that dirk posted in the youtube thread, its so ridicules and awesome at the same time


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 21, 2012)

Kylas gonna need braces. :/

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Kylas gonna need braces. :/

Click to collapse









You know her? 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 21, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Will do!
> 
> Currently 10th grade, but I'm on a specialized school dedicated to music (I'm a pianist). It gives equivalency to the normal highschool's 10th, 11th and 12th grade, but it only has music related stuff.

Click to collapse



Only music related subjects?! So no English or gym?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 21, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Afternoon hus. Check out the vid that dirk posted in the youtube thread, its so ridicules and awesome at the same time

Click to collapse



loooooooooooooooooooool, watched 14 minutes then got bored


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> loooooooooooooooooooool, watched 14 minutes then got bored

Click to collapse



Yeah I only lasted 25 mins. But went though the comments and found what people thought were the best parts there is some pretty funny stuff in there


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 21, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Only music related subjects?! So no English or gym?

Click to collapse



No, I have gym + swimming, english, Portuguese, history of culture & arts, IT (Which is freaking boring, all we do is copy paste a pdf into word, ppt or excel ), history of music and a combo of psychology, sociology and filosophy in one too! Only music would be very boring!

In the practical side, we have chamber music (I play with a violin, we're gonna play Brahms ), and alike.


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 21, 2012)

Insane. http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20...t.shtml?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 21, 2012)

spam, to get closer to 15000


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> spam, to get closer to 15000

Click to collapse



Im at 12k since last post


----------



## husam666 (Jan 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Im at 12k since last post

Click to collapse



Congrats mate


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> spam, to get closer to 15000

Click to collapse








-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Congrats mate

Click to collapse



Cheers xD I 'member when I had more than all of you


----------



## husam666 (Jan 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Cheers xD I 'member when I had more than all of you

Click to collapse



yeah, but you lost the game  

[email protected]


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2012)

forever alone


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey guys. New theme on mah phone


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Lmao!!!!!!! XD

Sup dude how'd the exams go? 

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------




deliriousDroid said:


> Hey guys. New theme on mah phone

Click to collapse



Sideways power control?!


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 22, 2012)

There is a cow on Da wall. 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 22, 2012)

XD woow cool place bd 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao!!!!!!! XD
> 
> Sup dude how'd the exams go?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i had only one, i have no idea how i did 

i have one tomorrow, should be a piece of cake

lol bd


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sideways power control?!

Click to collapse



Yea yeah you can't get that?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> There is a cow on Da wall.
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Mad Cow is mad


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> i had only one, i have no idea how i did
> 
> i have one tomorrow, should be a piece of cake
> 
> lol bd

Click to collapse



Ah okay xD

also DD,  I don't think so 






Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah okay xD
> 
> also DD,  I don't think so
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Crappy, what rom are ya running man?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Crappy, what rom are ya running man?

Click to collapse



nice avatar


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 22, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Crappy, what rom are ya running man?

Click to collapse




a touch wiz one I've never seen it vertical though 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 22, 2012)

Good evening everyone! 

Just watched Sherlock Holmes 2... Now THAT was an amazing movie. IMO, nº1 I've ever seen, followed by Inception and Sherlock Holmes 1.

I kind of got very, very sad at the end when he fell... But then the end had an unexpected end 

Hoping for SH3!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> a touch wiz one I've never seen it vertical though
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This rom is named Elite Mod for a reason


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 22, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> Just watched Sherlock Holmes 2... Now THAT was an amazing movie. IMO, nº1 I've ever seen, followed by Inception and Sherlock Holmes 1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Never seen any of those movies
Thats odd you enjoyed #2 more tho... usually the second in a series sucks compared to the first one


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 22, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Never seen any of those movies
> Thats odd you enjoyed #2 more tho... usually the second in a series sucks compared to the first one

Click to collapse



I agree, but Guy Ritchie took all the awesome elements that were in SH1, improved them in SH2 and added more. I believe the movie was just excellent. It's one of those movies that capture you and have you on your feet until the end of the movie. Truly 5/5.

I definitely recommend everyone watching it


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 22, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> This rom is named Elite Mod for a reason

Click to collapse



Its in every cm7 based rom

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Its in every cm7 based rom
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



shhhh, im just trying to make max jealous XD


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 22, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> shhhh, im just trying to make max jealous XD

Click to collapse








-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Why do all your screenshots have that damn notification?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2012)

lol you guys 

---------- Post added at 03:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 AM ----------

8 more posts..


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol you guys
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 AM ----------
> 
> 8 more posts..

Click to collapse



If i was a mod i would be deleting old posts of yours just as fast as you were posting


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> If i was a mod i would be deleting old posts of yours just as fast as you were posting

Click to collapse



that would be a pita for you


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 22, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Why do all your screenshots have that damn notification?

Click to collapse



Drocap and superuser.  

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 22, 2012)

Better DD?
-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> that would be a pita for you

Click to collapse



Yes, i suppose so. Good thing im not a mod eh


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Better DD?
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Yes, much better. I can be slightly obsessive compulsive sometimes


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yes, i suppose so. Good thing im not a mod eh

Click to collapse



sure thing 

btw 4 more posts, and 5 more days till i get my phone


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> sure thing
> 
> btw 4 more posts, and 5 more days till i get my phone

Click to collapse



Hell yeah man!!! Its been long enough already


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hell yeah man!!! Its been long enough already

Click to collapse



Yeah I know, can't wait 

I also will have a free app unlock (jailbreak) because I'm a student


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Yeah I know, can't wait
> 
> I also will have a free app unlock (jailbreak) because I'm a student

Click to collapse



How does that work?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> How does that work?

Click to collapse



idk, an official unlock from microsoft to enable the installation of unofficial applications

or you meant something else?


----------



## trell959 (Jan 22, 2012)

'Evening people

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> idk, an official unlock from microsoft to enable the installation of unofficial applications
> 
> or you meant something else?

Click to collapse



Nope that's what I meant. 
Also this keyboards sexy eh


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nope that's what I meant.
> Also this keyboards sexy eh

Click to collapse



that is awesome 

hey trell


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> 'Evening people
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



How you liking that gta3 man?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 22, 2012)

I can hear my little oc'ed snapdragon crying for help. Lulz XD

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I can hear my little oc'ed snapdragon crying for help. Lulz XD
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



From teh gta?


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 22, 2012)

Hiya 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey babydoll. Whats up? Hows you mom doing?

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 22, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey babydoll. Whats up? Hows you mom doing?
> 
> Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'

Click to collapse



 Still on her breathing treatments. They will move her Monday to the rehab hospital.
  Other than that, She's grumpy and, demanding  Good Ol' Mom....gotta love her.....

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

Afternoon people 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2012)

i haz teh snow... kinda


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> i haz teh snow... kinda

Click to collapse



Im jelly... Here its cold but no snow 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 22, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> From teh gta?

Click to collapse



Lulz yea

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Still on her breathing treatments. They will move her Monday to the rehab hospital.
> Other than that, She's grumpy and, demanding  Good Ol' Mom....gotta love her.....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S

Click to collapse



Yeah mothers eh can't live with them, can't live without them. Glad to hear she is heading to rehab soon. Is she not able to walk?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Lulz yea
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I just played it for a hour nd my battery temp is still only 37 you jelly
Thanks for it tho man, it works perfect on my phone


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 22, 2012)

Good afternoon everyone 

For classical music lovers  : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4M6WFeSbnQ&feature=related


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 22, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Good afternoon everyone
> 
> For classical music lovers  : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4M6WFeSbnQ&feature=related

Click to collapse



'mornin phis
I am starving, what should i eat?


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 22, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> 'mornin phis
> I am starving, what should i eat?

Click to collapse



Bacon. With a side of bacon

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Bacon. With a side of bacon
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse











deliriousDroid said:


> 'mornin phis
> I am starving, what should i eat?

Click to collapse



 You should eat some lasagna. Best invention ever.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 22, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> You should eat some lasagna. Best invention ever.

Click to collapse



So what you guys are saying is bacon lasagna?
Sounds good to me


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 22, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> So what you guys are saying is bacon lasagna?
> Sounds good to me

Click to collapse



I think taht should suffice

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 22, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> So what you guys are saying is bacon lasagna?
> Sounds good to me

Click to collapse








Do you have any idea of the awesomness you just said?! 

I have to try that


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey guys

What do you think? Not bad id say...





Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> What do you think? Not bad id say...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, can't read hindulol ijks


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 22, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Do you have any idea of the awesomness you just said?!
> 
> I have to try that

Click to collapse



I have actually thought about making it before 
I love me some bacon


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sorry, can't read hindulol ijks

Click to collapse



Very funny dd.. its Greek not Hindu






Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Very funny dd.. its Greek not Hindu
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice! The max I've gotten was 42h... I still have no idea how I've gotten that much!


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Nice! The max I've gotten was 42h... I still have no idea how I've gotten that much!

Click to collapse



Whaaa?  in which device? That's too much

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jan 22, 2012)

What app is that dexter?


And anything with bacon is a good idea.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Very funny dd.. its Greek not Hindu
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same same jks. That's pretty good. Was there much usage tho?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 22, 2012)

RinZo said:


> What app is that dexter?
> 
> 
> And anything with bacon is a good idea.

Click to collapse



Settings/about phone/battery use


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 22, 2012)

U jelly

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Settings/about phone/battery use

Click to collapse



Actually it is settings/ power/ battery use  its the ics sense 3.5 way 


Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Whaaa?  in which device? That's too much
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App

Click to collapse



With my GSII  I was at the bus station when I saw the numbers, I was shocked... But the bus came, and didn't screencapped on time 

EDIT : I did screencap  But I was wrong, I got 36h 








RinZo said:


> What app is that dexter?
> 
> 
> And anything with bacon is a good idea.

Click to collapse



That's the stock HTC battery usage menu.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> With my GSII  I was at the bus station when I saw the numbers, I was shocked... But the bus came, and didn't screencapped on time
> 
> EDIT : I did screencap  But I was wrong, I got 36h
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I once scored 37-38 hours back in the days I had my desire .. with underclock and powersave gov.  didn't take a screenshot though( or if I did, I can't find it  )

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 22, 2012)

Watching V for Vendetta


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Watching V for Vendetta

Click to collapse



What a great movie... Although the comic is far better.. you should read it if you get the chance 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> What a great movie... Although the comic is far better.. you should read it if you get the chance

Click to collapse



Agreed. However, the whole Guy Fawkes mask wearing idea has been overused lately...to the point that people don't remember the real Guy Fawkes...lol

Yes, this was sent from the Nexus of a neighboring Galaxy.


----------



## trell959 (Jan 22, 2012)

What's up guys

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 22, 2012)

@dex, will do. I assume they have them bunched together into a graphic novel?
@jase. Agreed, i have heard people refer to it as the anonymous mask
@trell. Not much, just trying to figure out what to have for lunch. Thinking... KD

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 22, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah mothers eh can't live with them, can't live without them. Glad to hear she is heading to rehab soon. Is she not able to walk?

Click to collapse



No. Not as of now. 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. Not as of now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Aww, thats gotta be hard to see

On a more positive note i naow haz a gold star
Looked everywhere on the forums looking for the donate option, only to finaly find it in the portal


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> @dex, will do. I assume they have them bunched together into a graphic novel?
> @jase. Agreed, i have heard people refer to it as the anonymous mask
> @trell. Not much, just trying to figure out what to have for lunch. Thinking... KD
> 
> Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'

Click to collapse



Originally it was a graphic novel and after that, they made the film

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Originally it was a graphic novel and after that, they made the film
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Ahh, when you said comics i thought you means comic books that are like 20 pages long. Also... boring sunday is boring

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 23, 2012)

I bought Sparky a computer. It has a 15.6in screen, core 2 duo processor at 1.66MHz, 80GB hard drive, 1GB RAM, CDRW/DVD combo drive and it's an IBM thinkpad
For $120 including shipping 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I bought Sparky a computer. It has a 15.6in screen, core 2 duo processor at 1.66MHz, 80GB hard drive, 1GB RAM, CDRW/DVD combo drive and it's an IBM thinkpad
> For $120 including shipping
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Sounds like my first computer 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 23, 2012)

Also.... GO 49'ers!!
(my dad played for them in '58, '59, '60 and got injured in '61)

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sounds like my first computer
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Well it's a good first computer..  and that's what it is 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Also.... GO 49'ers!!
> (my dad played for them in '58, '59, '60 and got injured in '61)
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Damn. That's awesome.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 23, 2012)

So...dead Sunday thread is dead.

Yes, this was sent from the Nexus of a neighboring Galaxy.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 23, 2012)

5 AM waking up in the morning, good morning everyone


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> 5 AM waking up in the morning, good morning everyone

Click to collapse



Damn, thats a early monday morning. I thought you lived the life of a lazy student?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 23, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Damn, thats a early monday morning. I thought you lived the life of a lazy student?

Click to collapse



I did, but apparently making my phone receiving texts from facebook when I get new messages is a bad idea, that's why I woke up.

and I slept at 6PM, not sleepy now


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I did, but apparently making my phone receiving texts from facebook when I get new messages is a bad idea, that's why I woke up.
> 
> and I slept at 6PM, not sleepy now

Click to collapse



Ah, makes sense. Im gunna be hella tired tomorrow morning


----------



## husam666 (Jan 23, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ah, makes sense. Im gunna be hella tired tomorrow morning

Click to collapse



why is that?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> why is that?

Click to collapse



Im getting up in 5 1/2 hours. Nd am kinda drunk. Twas my day off... turned out boring

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## husam666 (Jan 23, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Im getting up in 5 1/2 hours. Nd am kinda drunk. Twas my day off... turned out boring
> 
> Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'

Click to collapse



Unlucky, I hope everything goes better than expected


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Unlucky, I hope everything goes better than expected

Click to collapse



Lol, thanks man. I realy dont know why i dont go to bed... im a foo

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## husam666 (Jan 23, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, thanks man. I realy dont know why i dont go to bed... im a foo
> 
> Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'

Click to collapse



lol, it's normal 

btw, when did you get that tablet? congrats


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol, it's normal
> 
> btw, when did you get that tablet? congrats

Click to collapse



Haha, long time ago... Well maybe 10months. I just don't use it that much cuz its a piece of s!it


----------



## husam666 (Jan 23, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, long time ago... Well maybe 10months. I just don't use it that much cuz its a piece of s!it

Click to collapse



lol, that's really a long time ago 

anyway, I think I'll go back to bed now, I hope i wake up when there's still sun in the sky xD


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 23, 2012)

I would really appreciate it if you guys gave a positive thought towards my Mom tomorrow. They should be moving her to the rehab hospital and I want everything to go smoothly and her to be taken care of.
I also wanted to say how grateful I am that I  am part of this mafia family and that the support I've received has meant allot. You guys are the best!!  
I don't know why I'm nervous about her being moved, but I am.  

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 23, 2012)

Good morning mafia! Guess what.. I overslept again xD

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I would really appreciate it if you guys gave a positive thought towards my Mom tomorrow. They should be moving her to the rehab hospital and I want everything to go smoothly and her to be taken care of.
> I also wanted to say how grateful I am that I  am part of this mafia family and that the support I've received has meant allot. You guys are the best!!
> I don't know why I'm nervous about her being moved, but I am.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Always babydoll... You have our support 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I would really appreciate it if you guys gave a positive thought towards my Mom tomorrow. They should be moving her to the rehab hospital and I want everything to go smoothly and her to be taken care of.
> I also wanted to say how grateful I am that I  am part of this mafia family and that the support I've received has meant allot. You guys are the best!!
> I don't know why I'm nervous about her being moved, but I am.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Everything will be perfect! We all will wish the best! 

Good morning everybody  Boring Portuguese class is boring


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 23, 2012)

Yup, this morning is feeling rough.lol


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 23, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yup, this morning is feeling rough.lol

Click to collapse



Same feeling here

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Same feeling here
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



My Google account syncing is a pos:/ lost both yours nd errors #'s. Pm?


----------



## RinZo (Jan 23, 2012)

I had a really hard time waking up this morning.  I had nearly ten hours of sleep.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 23, 2012)

'Afternoon if anyone is still around xD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 23, 2012)

> I had a really hard time waking up this morning.  I had nearly ten hours of sleep.

Click to collapse



It's a ugly rainy day here, I wish I could crawl back into bed


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Afternoon if anyone is still around xD

Click to collapse



Oh hai max I started a new skyrim character yesterday.lol


----------



## RinZo (Jan 23, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's a ugly rainy day here, I wish I could crawl back into bed

Click to collapse



Same here.  I think I could sleep all day.  I had a long weekend


----------



## trell959 (Jan 23, 2012)

Another boring day in school 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 23, 2012)

So...anyone do anything good this weekend? Other than dropping the soap in prison (Hussam). 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 23, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's a ugly rainy day here, I wish I could crawl back into bed

Click to collapse



It ran here a bit too... It was refreshing 

I only slept 5h, and you know why? 2 words :

Uncharted 3.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey MAFIA!!!!

How goes it?


Sucks that filesonic,videobb,videozer and other streaming sites have deleted peoples accounts and deleted some stream links to tv shows and movies but still there are other links...

I hope other sites dont follow


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 23, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> It ran here a bit too... It was refreshing
> 
> I only slept 5h, and you know why? 2 words :
> 
> Uncharted 3.

Click to collapse



Just watched the gameplay trailer. Looks decent, what's the premise?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You are hurting the industry with you "sites" mate...didn't you see the pic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't pirate music I actually pay for it.... 

I stream videos..


Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 23, 2012)

That SOPA looks delicious....lol

Yes, this was sent from the Nexus of a neighboring Galaxy.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 23, 2012)

Underclocked to 122MHz... You jelly?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> It's pretty sad when you try your best to do some quality trolling and there is that one person that ruins is by taking it too serious....*ahem...David*
> 
> Also...write an article about me naaoooo!!

Click to collapse



....
..




Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> No

Click to collapse



Well enjoy your lame battery life then


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I believe I shall my good Sir....6 hour standby FTW!!!

Click to collapse



What speeds do you run at milo?


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 23, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Underclocked to 122MHz... You jelly?

Click to collapse



What Max does that go up to?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> What Max does that go up to?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



1900MHz of unbridled cpu


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You call me Milo one more time and be apart of the elite club where Milad lays

Click to collapse



Pfftt, your threats don't scare me. Milad earned his position in the club, whereas in have done nadda wrong


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Anywho......you are talking to a guy that could really care less about over/underclocking
> My phone does fairly well with what I put in it and the hardware
> As long as I can make calls and have my sweet 4GLTE speeds...I'b be alright I reckon

Click to collapse



Ahh, I see. To old to care for the finer tunings of clocking/volting
But lucky enough to have teh 4GLTE... Now I'm jelly


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 23, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Just watched the gameplay trailer. Looks decent, what's the premise?

Click to collapse



First of all, the gameplay is just flawless, just like the character animations. It's an indeed quakity game. 

It has great graphics, but what stands out are the animations. They're just so fluid...

Not even speaking on how amazing the story linr is and the amount of environents there are, so diverse!

Haven't completed it, but so far, it's a must 10/10 game.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You call me Milo one more time and be apart of the elite club where Milad lays

Click to collapse



Hey 
Milo 



Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> It's pretty sad when you try your best to do some quality trolling and there is that one person that ruins is by taking it too serious....*ahem...David*
> 
> Also...write an article about me naaoooo!!

Click to collapse



.........................I would, except I don't thing The Russell Holly would approve of it.

~Jasecloud4

P.S. But hey, if he says yes...I don't mind it.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 23, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> First of all, the gameplay is just flawless, just like the character animations. It's an indeed quakity game.
> 
> It has great graphics, but what stands out are the animations. They're just so fluid...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Watching the dude running though the boat as it was falling apart around him was pretty epic


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> the "who"?
> Anyway....I rule and as a ruler of this town a report on me is only warranted

Click to collapse



...well...it's unfortunate that you don't run the Portal. But hey, as I said, you get him to send me a pm stating that I should write an article extolling your virtues, then by all means I'm down.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 23, 2012)

changing build props leik a bau5 to stop ota nags.


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 23, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Watching the dude running though the boat as it was falling apart around him was pretty epic

Click to collapse



Yeah! But there are more epic scenes in terms of scale like in the Desert. The games's is actually showing the effort that Naughty Dog has put into. It's an indeed amazing game


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> changing build props leik a bau5 to stop ota nags.

Click to collapse



I just kill3d teh cheetah like a b055.

~Jasecloud


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 23, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> I just kill3d teh cheetah like a b055.
> 
> ~Jasecloud

Click to collapse



flashed my first radio.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> flashed my first radio.

Click to collapse









~Jasecloud4


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 23, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



He's God in a Hunan form 

"titty sprinkles" in his voice is so funny


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 23, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> He's God in a Hu*m*an form
> 
> "titty sprinkles" in his voice is so funny

Click to collapse



I know...it's so awesome.

~Jasecloude4


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> flashed my first radio.

Click to collapse



Really? 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 23, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSaDPc1Cs5U&feature=youtube_gdata_player

na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na BATMAN! 

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 23, 2012)

I guess this thread doesn't like Batman *okay*
Good night then.

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 23, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSaDPc1Cs5U&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na BATMAN!
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



I like Batman

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol, that's really a long time ago
> 
> anyway, I think I'll go back to bed now, I hope i wake up when there's still sun in the sky xD

Click to collapse



and it's 12:45 am   

FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

hello everybody


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Really?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes. And now I have TV out working too.  ujelly?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Yes. And now I have TV out working too.  ujelly?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Nope. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 24, 2012)

Good evening mafia


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Good evening mafia

Click to collapse



Hola senior

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Good evening mafia

Click to collapse



hey ddd
how's it going?


----------



## trell959 (Jan 24, 2012)

Speeding ticket 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Speeding ticket
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Again dude? Tsk tsk

Hey watt nd hus. Whatever happened to those contests in the image thread, they went strong for a month and then gone.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hey ddd
> how's it going?

Click to collapse



I have decided to cut back on drinking...


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Speeding ticket
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Get a truck. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 24, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Get a truck.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



It's true.lol. All my speeding tickets have been in my car


----------



## trell959 (Jan 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Again dude? Tsk tsk
> 
> Hey watt nd hus. Whatever happened to those contests in the image thread, they went strong for a month and then gone.

Click to collapse



Tell me about it 


@Watt how the hell do I manage to get one in a civic!?!? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Tell me about it
> 
> 
> @Watt how the hell do I manage to get one in a civic!?!?
> ...

Click to collapse



80 is still over the limit

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 24, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> 80 is still over the limit
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I was doing 90-95 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 24, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> 80 is still over the limit
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



What's the average speed limit in USA?


----------



## trell959 (Jan 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> What's the average speed limit in USA?

Click to collapse



Varies.  Highway is 65. Streets vary from 25 to 55

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> What's the average speed limit in USA?

Click to collapse



55-65 on most roads in the east. 60-75 in the Midwest and west.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 24, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> 55-65 on most roads in the east. 60-75 in the Midwest and west.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



We need Autobahn!!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> We need Autobahn!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



meh. too many american drivers are distracted and dont pay attention. they couldnt handle it


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 24, 2012)

Feels slow up here now. But the cops mostly turn a blind eye to you if you are going 20kph over. More than that and they dont like it


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Feels slow up here now. But the cops mostly turn a blind eye to you if you are going 20kph over. More than that and they dont like it

Click to collapse



Idk man. I usually do ~45-50 everywhere. Nobody ever bothers me.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 24, 2012)

Ugg, im tired


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 24, 2012)

No me gusta sh!tty weather 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 24, 2012)

Old radio





New radio. I like the new dl speed. ¢:

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## trell959 (Jan 24, 2012)

post fail......


----------



## trell959 (Jan 24, 2012)

Definitely not my best

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 24, 2012)

Goodnight everyone


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodnight everyone

Click to collapse



Good morning everyone


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 24, 2012)

Good morning people !

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 24, 2012)

File sharing sites going down. :/

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 24, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> File sharing sites going down. :/
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



We still have torrents 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 24, 2012)

Morning guys. Blaarrgg. Another sh!ty rainy day


----------



## jenablinsky (Jan 24, 2012)

Good afternoon guys 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 24, 2012)

jenablinsky said:


> Good afternoon guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Goodmorning, how goes it?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> We still have torrents

Click to collapse



Yes, tis true. Even those are trackable though; unless of course you deal with the hassles of VPN.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Come at me bro!!!

Click to collapse



Ahaha oh so true


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 24, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Yes, tis true. Even those are trackable though; unless of course you deal with the hassles of VPN.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Which blows

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Come at me bro!!!

Click to collapse










watt9493 said:


> Which blows

Click to collapse



Yeap.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Say....where is Davidrules at?
> Ever since I messed with him yesterday he has not come back
> 
> Am I not understood here? I just want to laugh and be happy....is that to much to ask?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm here... yesterday was just an off day for me and today isn't better, that's why I haven't posted 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I'm here... yesterday was just an off day for me and today isn't better, that's why I haven't posted
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Put a smile on yo face 
mtm now has to make his ringtone blink 182


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Put a smile on yo face
> mtm now has to make his ringtone blink 182

Click to collapse



Like he will ...*roll eyes

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 24, 2012)

A also haven't posted because xda is running like crap on the computer and I don't like using tap talk that much 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> A also haven't posted because xda is running like crap on the computer and I don't like using tap talk that much
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's odd, haven't had a problem with it. Wipe your browsers cache?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> That's odd, haven't had a problem with it. Wipe your browsers cache?

Click to collapse



Maybe its just slow internet at work  I wiped the cache..

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Maybe its just slow internet at work  I wiped the cache..
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wipe again

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## JimJam707 (Jan 24, 2012)

Team Llama FTW!
Woo!


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 24, 2012)

JimJam707 said:


> Team Llama FTW!
> Woo!

Click to collapse



You're early 

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 24, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Wipe again
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



I guess his mother didn't teach him to wipe till it was clean


----------



## trell959 (Jan 24, 2012)

No more speeding tickets!  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> No more speeding tickets!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Aren't those illegal?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Aren't those illegal?

Click to collapse



in some states but not in az 

they are frown upon, so if you get pulled over hide it or u will get a cop lecture and garantee a ticket


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Aren't those illegal?

Click to collapse



Only in Virginia.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 24, 2012)

What's a good iguana name?

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 24, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> What's a good iguana name?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Boy or girl?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Boy or girl?

Click to collapse



Ahh badass or normal or goofy name?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 24, 2012)

You got an igunana? Awesome 


Also sorry for being not here much,  I promise I won't do it again,  xD


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Boy or girl?

Click to collapse






deliriousDroid said:


> Ahh badass or normal or goofy name?

Click to collapse






MacaronyMax said:


> You got an igunana? Awesome
> 
> 
> Also sorry for being not here much,  I promise I won't do it again,  xD

Click to collapse



I want to get one.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 24, 2012)

Awesome dude,  that what wilverduzco posted in the photography thread? 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awesome dude,  that what wilverduzco posted in the photography thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yessir

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 24, 2012)

Awesome dude, Colour?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awesome dude, Colour?

Click to collapse



Yeah dude, we can't help with names if we don't get det's


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah dude, we can't help with names if we don't get det's

Click to collapse



xD ^ This  Now say


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 24, 2012)

i want to get a Chameleons

they are so cool!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> i want to get a Chameleons
> 
> they are so cool!!!

Click to collapse



Get a radioactive chameleon and get it to bite you. Then become Chameleon Man


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> i want to get a Chameleons
> 
> they are so cool!!!

Click to collapse



They are xD Only the like non fat ones though, like these


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> They are xD Only the like non fat ones though, like these

Click to collapse



k i will look for a non fat one and find some radioactive waste to dip it in then get bitten


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 25, 2012)

So tired...... 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> So tired......
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Same same. Twas a long day.
Got your mom moved to the rehab hospital okay bd?


----------



## trell959 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah how is she doing now? What's up DD

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yeah how is she doing now? What's up DD
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Whats up? ... what is up...
well, i am sitting in front of my computer, just had supper (cauliflower mixed with beef with fried potatoes), a little tired, a little drunk, need to go have a shower, oh and my butt just started itching...
That there is whats up at this moment
tmi?lol


----------



## trell959 (Jan 25, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Whats up? ... what is up...
> well, i am sitting in front of my computer, just had supper (cauliflower mixed with beef with fried potatoes), a little tired, a little drunk, need to go have a shower, oh and my butt just started itching...
> That there is whats up at this moment
> tmi?lol

Click to collapse



LOL
I'm riding in the car with my mom, playing temple run on my brothers ipod. These boxers are squishing my "sensitive male parts"  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> LOL
> I'm riding in the car with my mom, playing temple run on my brothers ipod. These boxers are squishing my "sensitive male parts"
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Boxer briefs bro... the only way to go. 
Oh, and eeeewwwwwwww, apple


----------



## trell959 (Jan 25, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Boxer briefs bro... the only way to go.
> Oh, and eeeewwwwwwww, apple

Click to collapse



I tried to convert the whole family...but failed. Mom has an iPhone, both sisters have iPhones, brother has iPhone, dad and older brother have blackberry ....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I tried to convert the whole family...but failed. Mom has an iPhone, both sisters have iPhones, brother has iPhone, dad and older brother have blackberry ....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Uggg, it must be hard to live there


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I tried to convert the whole family...but failed. Mom has an iPhone, both sisters have iPhones, brother has iPhone, dad and older brother have blackberry ....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh man... 

I'm converting my school to Androidism. A friend just bought a Xperia Arc S, another is thinking of getting the Nexus S, other has a Samsung tablet, other is thinking on getting the Galaxy Nexus, 2 others have a Sapo A5, others have a Galaxy S, a Samsung SGH series phone (mid-end 2.2 android) and another android phone which I don't recall the brand...


----------



## trell959 (Jan 25, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Oh man...
> 
> I'm converting my school to Androidism. A friend just bought a Xperia Arc S, another is thinking of getting the Nexus S, other has a Samsung tablet, other is thinking on getting the Galaxy Nexus...

Click to collapse



I wish my school was like that  all you see is iPhone. couple friends have an evo 3d sgs2 

@DD tell me about it. Everytime they play with my phone, they are like : 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 25, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Oh man...
> 
> I'm converting my school to Androidism. A friend just bought a Xperia Arc S, another is thinking of getting the Nexus S, other has a Samsung tablet, other is thinking on getting the Galaxy Nexus, 2 others have a Sapo A5...

Click to collapse



Well done good sir, and without further ado i welcome you to the mafia  You might as well pick a position title 
(btw, im not calling a vote because everyone seems to have accepted you already)


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I wish my school was like that  all you see is iPhone. couple friends have an evo 3d sgs2
> 
> @DD tell me about it. Everytime they play with my phone, they are like :
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



When I was talking to a girl which got that Smasung mid-end 2.2 froyo for her b-day, I started saying what the baseband code and such meant. She was like : dude wat.

---------- Post added at 01:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 AM ----------




deliriousDroid said:


> Well done good sir, and without further ado i welcome you to the mafia  You might as well pick a position title
> (btw, im not calling a vote because everyone seems to have accepted you already)

Click to collapse



Woah, thank you!! 

May I be the Capo Bastone (aka Underboss)?


----------



## trell959 (Jan 25, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> When I was talking to a girl which got that Smasung mid-end 2.2 froyo for her b-day, I started saying what the baseband code and such meant. She was like : dude wat.

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, my girl has a sensation,  glad she know where its at 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I wish my school was like that  all you see is iPhone. couple friends have an evo 3d sgs2
> 
> @DD tell me about it. Everytime they play with my phone, they are like :
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



When I was in school phones were not allowed
But my school was run by Nazis... Nazi zombies


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Oh yeah, my girl has a sensation,  glad she know where its at
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ah, now that's nice!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 25, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> When I was talking to a girl which got that Smasung mid-end 2.2 froyo for her b-day, I started saying what the baseband code and such meant. She was like : dude wat.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahh, sorry dude. MacMax has that one. All the good positions are taken


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 25, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> When I was in school phones were not allowed
> But my school was run by Nazis... Nazi zombies

Click to collapse



 nazi zombies?  

My English teacher confused my GSII with a laptop. It made me feel proud that people recognize the awesomeness of the phone 

---------- Post added at 01:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 AM ----------




deliriousDroid said:


> Ahh, sorry dude. MacMax has that one. All the good positions are taken

Click to collapse



How about Caporegime?


----------



## trell959 (Jan 25, 2012)

So uh, I can be the Don 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> So uh, I can be the Don
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lmao... Uh no :shakeshead:


----------



## trell959 (Jan 25, 2012)

Disregard...


----------



## trell959 (Jan 25, 2012)

OAhh another GSII'er





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Phistachio said:
> 
> 
> > nazi zombies?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 25, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> nazi zombies?
> 
> My English teacher confused my GSII with a laptop. It made me feel proud that people recognize the awesomeness of the phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, idk. I just felt like killing them like Nazi zombies
And what does that one mean?


----------



## trell959 (Jan 25, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> trell959 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes indeed
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 25, 2012)

Aight, shower time. If I don't get back on it prob fell asleep right after my shower. So easy to do that


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 25, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, idk. I just felt like killing them like Nazi zombies
> And what does that one mean?

Click to collapse










It's the man that commands the soldiers.

Yes, I did research 

---------- Post added at 02:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 AM ----------




trell959 said:


> Phistachio said:
> 
> 
> > You have the international version or U.S variant?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## trell959 (Jan 25, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> It's the man that commands the soldiers.
> 
> Yes, I did research
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## trell959 (Jan 25, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Aight, shower time. If I don't get back on it prob fell asleep right after my shower. So easy to do that

Click to collapse



Seeya man 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Phistachio said:
> 
> 
> > It's the man that commands the soldiers.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## trell959 (Jan 25, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> trell959 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought all US variants were Qualcomm :O Interesting... ATT or VZW version?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Phistachio said:
> 
> 
> > At&t! Vzw doesn't have an sgs2 variant haha I may go take a shower as well. Later man!
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 25, 2012)

*cough* taking showers all at the same time is no homo. I swear
lol

@ pistachio, okay, sounds good. Will update the list if I make it downstairs to my computer


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 25, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> *cough* taking showers all at the same time is no homo. I swear
> lol
> 
> @ pistachio, okay, sounds good. Will update the list if I make it downstairs to my computer

Click to collapse



I already wanted to go to shower since 1AM, but got busy with my english assignement, so... 

Nice! I'll try to find a pic related to that position for my sig. 

But now, I require sleep. Good night everyone


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 25, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> I already wanted to go to shower since 1AM, but got busy with my english assignement, so...
> 
> Nice! I'll try to find a pic related to that position for my sig.
> 
> But now, I require sleep. Good night everyone

Click to collapse



Aight dude. Goodnight


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 25, 2012)

There was snow on teh ground yesterday and nao its 50°?

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> There was snow on teh ground yesterday and nao its 50°?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



What's that, like 5 celcius?


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 25, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> What's that, like 5 celcius?

Click to collapse



In-between 5-7 °c

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## trell959 (Jan 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> In-between 5-7 °c
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



I thought it was like 10 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I thought it was like 10
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well its 44 now, and thats 6

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## trell959 (Jan 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Well its 44 now, and thats 6
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



44 here also. But no snow  just rain 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 25, 2012)

Night guys. I hate women.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2012)

information, information everywhere, paranoia, schizophrenia, Freud, Skinner FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU  


Good morning


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> information, information everywhere, paranoia, schizophrenia, Freud, Skinner FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> 
> Good morning

Click to collapse



Lol. It's a tinfoil hat kinda morning eh? 

Goodnight everyone


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol. It's a tinfoil hat kinda morning eh?
> 
> Goodnight everyone

Click to collapse



yeah 
i hate finals, but the exam is in 2 hours, I just had a nap and feel refreshed, see you later


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 25, 2012)

Good morning Mafiosos


----------



## ciccio89_xda (Jan 25, 2012)

oh guys..! I really like your kind of Mafia!


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

Good morning Mafia  i must stop sleeping at 5am ..  

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## trell959 (Jan 25, 2012)

Its 1:15 am... why am I on xda 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Its 1:15 am... why am I on xda
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I was until 3.5 yesterday.  It's normal

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Good morning Mafia  i must stop sleeping at 5am ..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Morning 

What's your cause of sleeping at 5AM?


----------



## huggs (Jan 25, 2012)

morning mafia people 

Sent from my SGH-T499 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2012)

The finals are over!!!!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> The finals are over!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Wooohoooo! Congrats hus. Let us know how you did, so we can mock you if you failed


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh, and Goodmorning everyone


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wooohoooo! Congrats hus. Let us know how you did, so we can mock you if you failed

Click to collapse



lol nah, on the contrary, I kicked ass this semester 

morning mate


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol nah, on the contrary, I kicked ass this semester
> 
> morning mate

Click to collapse



Well I guess more congratulations are in order eh 
Plus you get your phone soon bet your in a good mood


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey people!  

Congrats hus 
My exams start in a month :/

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> The finals are over!!!!!!

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ux1vBolJf5Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Congrats  

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 25, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ux1vBolJf5Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Hey man, got your phone fixed yet?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ux1vBolJf5Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



thanks 



dexter93 said:


> Hey people!
> 
> Congrats hus
> My exams start in a month :/
> ...

Click to collapse



thx mate, hope you do good too 



deliriousDroid said:


> Well I guess more congratulations are in order eh
> Plus you get your phone soon bet your in a good mood

Click to collapse



that's tomorrow for me


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 25, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey man, got your phone fixed yet?

Click to collapse



Nope, there's something f***** up with insurance, so I have to wait. Meh.

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man! I really hope you enjoy that phone 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Nope, there's something f***** up with insurance, so I have to wait. Meh.
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



What's the problem? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Thanks man! I really hope you enjoy that phone
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



I will, especially when I download the WP7 SDK and start messing around and see what kind of apps I can write 

@watt, sorry to hear that


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I will, especially when I download the WP7 SDK and start messing around and see what kind of apps I can write
> 
> @watt, sorry to hear that

Click to collapse



@watt??? He hasn't even posted yet
Nd awesome, make a unboxing video


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> @watt??? He hasn't even posted yet
> Nd awesome, make a unboxing video

Click to collapse



I think I'll make a thank you video


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I think I'll make a thank you video

Click to collapse



That's something I'd like to see 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

I've gotta go guys ... Must get ready to go scan some films, go at a seminar and a date  ( I don't know if I still be awake until then xD )

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I've gotta go guys ... Must get ready to go scan some films, go at a seminar and a date  ( I don't know if I still be awake until then xD )
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



lol good luck, see you later


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I think I'll make a thank you video

Click to collapse



You better

Oh, and this sh!t is awesome! Fresh ground chile


----------



## michaelg117 (Jan 25, 2012)

Long time no see(s) 
Hey check this out. Rate/ subscribe ? Otd be a lot of help

And I promise I'll post here more often xD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gISUZjl6rKo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA App


----------



## trell959 (Jan 25, 2012)

No school for me today

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> No school for me today
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## trell959 (Jan 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



Um...it doesn't say anything..... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Um...it doesn't say anything.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse


xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> The finals are over!!!!!!

Click to collapse



meanings you can go get you HD7 now 

Also u have a weird schedule as your finals end my semester starts 

---------- Post added at 10:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 AM ----------

Just ME & MAX online


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 25, 2012)

XDXD sup dude how are ya? 


also Congrats Husam 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## trell959 (Jan 25, 2012)

And Trell! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XDXD sup dude how are ya?
> 
> 
> also Congrats Husam
> ...

Click to collapse



Much better feel well rested and not an off day 



trell959 said:


> And Trell!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse




I had you then i edited cause your green online light went off you damn lurk!!  

---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 AM ----------




michaelg117 said:


> Long time no see(s)
> Hey check this out. Rate/ subscribe ? Otd be a lot of help
> 
> And I promise I'll post here more often xD
> ...

Click to collapse



Who are you and why are you in my city  

LOL


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> meanings you can go get you HD7 now
> 
> Also u have a weird schedule as your finals end my semester starts
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And me  

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 25, 2012)

You are now breathing manually
You are now blinking manually
You have no place for your tongue in your mouth
You imagine your mother naked
And you lost the game






Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 25, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> And me
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse




Lurk but now that there are more then 2 people:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 25, 2012)

XDXD lol pic 

Also FFFFFFFFUUUUU david


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 25, 2012)

Every time i look at your avatar max:

IT MAKES ME HUNGRY FOR TACOS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> meanings you can go get you HD7 now
> 
> Also u have a weird schedule as your finals end my semester starts
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



tomorrow my friend 

and cheers max 

also hi


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> tomorrow my friend
> 
> and cheers max
> 
> also hi

Click to collapse



cool 

I hate my works internet its 1mb down and 1 mb up  

My 3g download is faster


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey guys, im back.
I forgot my phone at home


----------



## trell959 (Jan 25, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey guys, im back.
> I forgot my phone at home

Click to collapse



Rookie mistake 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Rookie mistake
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You know your addicted to your phone when you feel naked without it and feel it vibrate in your pocket with out it


----------



## trell959 (Jan 25, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> You know your addicted to your phone when you feel naked without it and feel it vibrate in your pocket with out it

Click to collapse



Whenever I don't have my phone, I get "phantom vibrates" and I constantly check for my phone even though I know I don't have it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Their are called withdrawals mate..withdrawals
> 
> http://badum-tish.com/

Click to collapse



It's a given that we are addicted to phones, we are on xda afterall


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 25, 2012)

Good evening guys 

I have test tomorrow... AWWW YEAH PROCRASTINATION!


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

hey mafiozos


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey you two. Welcome to my dead thread


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 26, 2012)

Evening 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 26, 2012)

Watt, how goes it? 
I have to sort my music tonight. It's in dire need of doing


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 26, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Watt, how goes it?
> I have to sort my music tonight. It's in dire need of doing

Click to collapse



Making dinner




And music sorting is a pain.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Making dinner
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pfftt boxed food. Ima bout to have some homemade split pea hambone soup with dumplings you jelly
And yes, yes it is. I think I'm just gonna go by genre this time, and make a few genres mix together


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 26, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Pfftt boxed food. Ima bout to have some homemade split pea hambone soup with dumplings you jelly
> And yes, yes it is. I think I'm just gonna go by genre this time, and make a few genres mix together

Click to collapse



Its delicious. And I go by artist

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Its delicious. And I go by artist
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



To many different artists, a lot with only one song to want to do that.


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 26, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> To many different artists, a lot with only one song to want to do that.

Click to collapse



You're one of those guys, eh?

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> You're one of those guys, eh?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Yup, Tunee Music Pro ruined me


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 26, 2012)

Look at Pipsqueak's NEW Printer!
A Kodak C310
Google CloudPrint FTW!

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 26, 2012)

I hate windows vista

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## trell959 (Jan 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I hate windows vista
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



I love windows 7 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I love windows 7
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



This is agree with


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I hate windows vista
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Well, I don't use Vista....so...hate on my friend. 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well, I don't use Vista....so...hate on my friend.
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



I do like my internet speed though. 3.1 gb of files in 35 minutes 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 26, 2012)

lol, never even got started on sorting my music. Skyrim took over
Goodnight mafia


----------



## husam666 (Jan 26, 2012)

good morning people 
just a check before the trip to go get my phone


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning hus

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## xsoliman3 (Jan 26, 2012)

And a bright good morning to you all
(sorry, need to get my post count up so I can post something useful in a Dev section)


----------



## husam666 (Jan 26, 2012)

Home 

Phone!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Home
> 
> Phone!!

Click to collapse



Husam phone hoommee!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 26, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Husam phone hoommee!

Click to collapse



hey 

I just took some photos, I'll upload in a few


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hey
> 
> I just took some photos, I'll upload in a few

Click to collapse



Does windows mobile have a xda app? 
And nice what's the resolution on it?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 26, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Does windows mobile have a xda app?
> And nice what's the resolution on it?

Click to collapse



yeah it has, but it costs $1 

it has 5 MP, but the phone I used for the pics is 3.2

I have to go now, I'll be back in a few


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> yeah it has, but it costs $1
> 
> it has 5 MP, but the phone I used for the pics is 3.2
> 
> I have to go now, I'll be back in a few

Click to collapse



Haha,  yup, I could tell
And Aight, later hus


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning ..... I haz to make teh copies of ALL THE PAPERWORK(S)....

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning ..... I haz to make teh copies of ALL THE PAPERWORK(S)....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



That does not sound like fun


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, I know...I'm not a frequent here..but what happened to the banana (aka I am error) ?

I really liked the guy.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 26, 2012)

Mr. Clown said:


> Yes, I know...I'm not a frequent here..but what happened to the banana (aka I am error) ?
> 
> I really liked the guy.

Click to collapse



He had to go again like before, Not sure why this time, Watt or someone might know

Also, You really like me to? Right??


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 26, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> He had to go again like before, Not sure why this time, Watt or someone might know
> 
> Also, You really like me to? Right??

Click to collapse



Its for school. To focus.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Its for school. To focus.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Cheers  Missed when was said before  & I guess that's fair enough

(I'd thank you but gone past my limit, Also.. It's gone up to 8? Sweet)


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 26, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> He had to go again like before, Not sure why this time, Watt or someone might know
> 
> Also, You really like me to? Right??

Click to collapse



Of course, OT wouldn't be tha same without you.


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 26, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> That does not sound like fun

Click to collapse



It isn't....at least I haz shiny new printer/scanner/copier to use.... 
Must make copies of ALL my Mom's important papers and then put them back in the safe deposit box.....

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It isn't....at least I haz shiny new printer/scanner/copier to use....
> Must make copies of ALL my Mom's important papers and then put them back in the safe deposit box.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hellos everyone, I'm using my phone to post this


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hellos everyone, I'm using my phone to post this

Click to collapse



How does it feel? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 26, 2012)

Spam party at the cdboot thread! Everybody invited 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> How does it feel?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Smooth, fast, awesome and I don't miss the he keyboard


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Smooth, fast, awesome and I don't miss the he keyboard

Click to collapse



Sounds good  


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Sounds good
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



That Awkward moment when you notice that your phone has multitasking, so you check the version to see it's 7.5.something


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Spam party at the cdboot thread! Everybody invited
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Link b4 it gets closed 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> That Awkward moment when you notice that your phone has multitasking, so you check the version to see it's 7.5.something

Click to collapse



Do they have custom roms for ur phone ? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 26, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Do they have custom roms for ur phone ?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah

 I have no idea how it updated to mango


----------



## MrGioba (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, that's a good team!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 26, 2012)

MrGioba said:


> Wow, that's a good team!

Click to collapse



Working on your post count I see

Sent from Lazarus 'Archos 101 running UrukDroid'


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 26, 2012)

MrGioba said:


> Wow, that's a good team!

Click to collapse



What team? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Smooth, fast, awesome and I don't miss the he keyboard

Click to collapse



I thought it had a slide out keyboard? 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I thought it had a slide out keyboard?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



no, that's the htc 7 pro


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 26, 2012)

I live the kids that try to "hug" my girlfriend, but grab her boob instead. I almost punched him in the face.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I live the kids that try to "hug" my girlfriend, but grab her boob instead. I almost punched him in the face.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Damn what a di*k, but try not to go over the top dude might regret it later 

Also Congrrats husam


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 26, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn what a di*k, but try not to go over the top dude might regret it later
> 
> Also Congrrats husam

Click to collapse



Can't do anything. I'm 18.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Can't do anything. I'm 18.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Does that mean you're too old or too young? I would punch that guy, but that's just me  

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## trell959 (Jan 26, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Does that mean you're too old or too young? I would punch that guy, but that's just me
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



He's saying he can't doing anything about because he is 18 and can't do anything to a minor 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh wait, how young was this dude?

I thought he meant he's 18 so would get arrested, unlike if he was younger


----------



## trell959 (Jan 26, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh wait, how young was this dude?
> 
> I thought he meant he's 18 so would get arrested, unlike if he was younger

Click to collapse



That what he means! Or atleast I assume the kid that did that was a minor 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 26, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh wait, how young was this dude?
> 
> I thought he meant he's 18 so would get arrested, unlike if he was younger

Click to collapse



This is what I thought 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 26, 2012)

And yes I am a lurk today  

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hellos everyone, I'm using my phone to post this

Click to collapse



Yaaaay! Pipsqueak is pleased. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> That what he means! Or atleast I assume the kid that did that was a minor
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



He's 15

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> He's 15
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Just pay some other 15 year old to beat him up.just saying. The guy deserves it


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 26, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Just pay some other 15 year old to beat him up.just saying. The guy deserves it

Click to collapse



Nobody willing to take the fine

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 26, 2012)

Good evening lads 

How's everyone?


----------



## trell959 (Jan 27, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Good evening lads
> 
> How's everyone?

Click to collapse



Pretty cool day. Had the every 15 minutes program at school today 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 27, 2012)

Anyone want a mind f#ck? Watch nicki menaj's "stupid hoe"


----------



## trell959 (Jan 27, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Anyone want a mind f#ck? Watch nicki menaj's "stupid hoe"

Click to collapse



Been there. Done that.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Been there. Done that.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Never again. Amiright?


----------



## trell959 (Jan 27, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Never again. Amiright?

Click to collapse



You are right. I hate that song! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Pretty cool day. Had the every 15 minutes program at school today
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What's that?

Today was a happy day for me  I met a friend whom I haven't seen since summer!  I kind of missed her


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 27, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> What's that?
> 
> Today was a happy day for me  I met a friend whom I haven't seen since summer!  I kind of missed her

Click to collapse



ohh, a "friend" eh


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 27, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> ohh, a "friend" eh

Click to collapse



Oh you... 

We were classmates and very good friends since 5th grade, but then she changed class and I became 

We always messed around on the Portuguese class... oh the fun...

We're probably gonna meet up on Saturday


----------



## trell959 (Jan 27, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> What's that?
> 
> Today was a happy day for me  I met a friend whom I haven't seen since summer!  I kind of missed her

Click to collapse



Its a drunk driving program

Here's the link for the one that happened at my school on 2009 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldM3UjzKOTo&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 27, 2012)

taking my laptop to school tomorrow, cause i hate the school supplied macs THAT MUCH.


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Its a drunk driving program
> 
> Here's the link for the one that happened at my school on 2009
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah, I see.

Well guys I'm off to sleep! G'night everyone


----------



## trell959 (Jan 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> taking my laptop to school tomorrow, cause i hate the school supplied macs THAT MUCH.

Click to collapse



Our school laptops run windows 7 

Later Phistachio! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 27, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Oh you...
> 
> We were classmates and very good friends since 5th grade, but then she changed class and I became
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Changed class? You mean schools?


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Our school laptops run windows 7
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



i wish we had a decent computer in that school. but sadly, we dont. we have to make supercomputers out of 3 to get the functionality of my home desktop. i think tomorrow, ill have the best computer in teh school. XD


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

goodnight mafia


----------



## trell959 (Jan 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> i wish we had a decent computer in that school. but sadly, we dont. we have to make supercomputers out of 3 to get the functionality of my home desktop. i think tomorrow, ill have the best computer in teh school. XD

Click to collapse



Too bad all of our desktop computers at school run windows vista lol


Later Dexter!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Too bad all of our desktop computers at school run windows vista lol
> 
> 
> Later Dexter!
> ...

Click to collapse



we have w7 on 2ghz dual core, 2 gb ram dinosaurs. -.- they have 60 gb ssd's though.


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 27, 2012)

ANYONE wanna help me with all teh paperworks..... Help me? With all teh paperworks?

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> ANYONE wanna help me with all teh paperworks..... Help me? With all teh paperworks?
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



http://swappa.com/listing/DQF590/view
Opinion and maybe I helps.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> ANYONE wanna help me with all teh paperworks..... Help me? With all teh paperworks?
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Bonfire time, throw all teh paperworks in


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 27, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Bonfire time, throw all teh paperworks in

Click to collapse



Profit

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 27, 2012)

Goodnight everyone


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> http://swappa.com/listing/DQF590/view
> Opinion and maybe I helps.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Apparently, you REALLY want a(nother?) Thunderbolt. Buy it then dammit!
Look what I haz (white Amaze battery cover)

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 27, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Bonfire time, throw all teh paperworks in

Click to collapse



Fire! Fire! FFIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEE!!

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

Goodmorning mafia 

Classes missed today : 1 so far.. let's see if I can keep it there.. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 27, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Changed class? You mean schools?

Click to collapse



No, she went to the afternoon shift, and I was in the morning. 

Good morning mafiosos


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good morning mafiaz


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 27, 2012)

Stupid neighbor with motorcycle left running for over an hour with straight pipes on it....starting at 6am. Imma need some mafia restraint on this one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 27, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Stupid neighbor with motorcycle left running for over an hour with straight pipes on it....starting at 6am. Imma need some mafia restraint on this one.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse









-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Stupid neighbor with motorcycle left running for over an hour with straight pipes on it....starting at 6am. Imma need some mafia restraint on this one.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Gimme address 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 27, 2012)

Lots of freezing rain last night


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lots of freezing rain last night

Click to collapse



Same here... And temp dropped to 6C 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## trell959 (Jan 27, 2012)

What's up guys 




Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Same here... And temp dropped to 6C
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



How do you get freezing rain at 6C?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's up guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lame weather is being lame now it's snowing


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 27, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> No, she went to the afternoon shift, and I was in the morning.
> 
> Good morning mafiosos

Click to collapse



You only have half day shifts for school there?


----------



## trell959 (Jan 27, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lame weather is being lame now it's snowing

Click to collapse



I want snow

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> How do you get freezing rain at 6C?

Click to collapse



Well it wasn't actually freezing rain..  it was freezing cold and raining 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## trell959 (Jan 27, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> No, she went to the afternoon shift, and I was in the morning.
> 
> Good morning mafiosos

Click to collapse



I remember those days!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Well it wasn't actually freezing rain..  it was freezing cold and raining
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



lol huge difference there


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I want snow
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Y u want snow?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

Damn! The best Rom dev just left xda because the mods are morons

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Damn! The best Rom dev just left xda because the mods are morons
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Who is that?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Who is that?

Click to collapse



Baadnwz.. the dev of the best roms for the sensation and desire

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

And all that just because he admitted kanging some libs from another chef, who had a new leak from HTC and wouldn't share. A stupid mod gave him an infraction for that, he pissed off and closed his thread, saying that he is leaving xda

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Baadnwz.. the dev of the best roms for the sensation and desire
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Nooooooooooo! IC ROMs are awesome  

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2012)

What's up everyone?

Sent from my T9295 using Board Express


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Hopefully you self esteem Mr " I own a new device and you don't" guy

Click to collapse



Technically its not really new anymore


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Hopefully you self esteem Mr " I own a new device and you don't" guy

Click to collapse



LMFAO
My self esteem is always up, Mr. Jellycuzbestpartit'sfree 

Sent from my T9295 using Board Express


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I IS JELLY indeed
> 
> 
> 
> Also....pics or you and that device are as real as the Umbrella Corporation

Click to collapse



I will, but later

Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## trell959 (Jan 27, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Y u want snow?

Click to collapse



Because it snow once every two years and it's always warm/hot

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Because it snow once every two years and it's always warm/hot

Click to collapse



Yucky snow. It'z teh horrible.

I prefer teh hurricanez.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Nooooooooooo! IC ROMs are awesome
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



dont worry dave.. his site is still up and he will continue developing... but not on xda


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 27, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Yucky snow. It'z teh horrible.
> 
> I prefer teh hurricanez.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



blasphemy......!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 27, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Yucky snow. It'z teh horrible.
> 
> I prefer teh hurricanez.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Yaayy, let's sit around in our borded up house hoping we don't die


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> dont worry dave.. his site is still up and he will continue developing... but not on xda

Click to collapse



Completely forgot about that... Lol. 

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 27, 2012)

Guys, a little advice: NEVER go to 4chan, especially /b/. I didn't know people could be so disturbed and sick... 

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 27, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Guys, a little advice: NEVER go to 4chan, especially /b/. I didn't know people could be so disturbed and sick...
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



It sucks

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 27, 2012)

Finally found a file explorer that replaces file expert and astro!! And it supports root 

Try it: file slick

So awesome and navigating it is sweet!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> It sucks
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



indeed.. 

hey guys

@david: rom thread deleted and lost over 100 posts


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Y U NO REPLY TO MY BRILLIANT MEME!!???

Click to collapse



its too brilliant to post a reply


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 27, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> You only have half day shifts for school there?

Click to collapse



In my old school, it was only half a day.  But in the school I'm at atm, I have full days... I come to.school at 7:30-8AM and come home at 8:30-9PM


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> In my old school, it was only half a day.  But in the school I'm at atm, I have full days... I come to.school at 7:30-8AM and come home at 8:30-9PM

Click to collapse



whaaa?  
why dont you stay over night ?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Y U NO REPLY TO MY BRILLIANT MEME!!???

Click to collapse



Because

And that is my answer


Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

heey dave
wazup?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> heey dave
> wazup?

Click to collapse



Not much other then:
Its Friday
Friday
Gotta get down on Friday


Anyway like I said get file slick nao!!! Its free!!! Its awesome!!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey dex,Dave and pistachio

Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Not much other then:
> Its Friday
> Friday
> Gotta get down on Friday
> ...

Click to collapse



k.. will do next time i flash a rom...(too bored to do it now xD)

---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> Hey dex,Dave and pistachio
> 
> Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express

Click to collapse



hey mr Husamo


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey dex,Dave and pistachio
> 
> Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express

Click to collapse



Sup

Did u flash custom wp7 rooms yet? 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Sup
> 
> Did u flash custom wp7 rooms yet?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



not yet, too lazy 

Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 27, 2012)

Sheesh what is with everyone being so lazy?!!! *mad

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Sheesh what is with everyone being so lazy?!!! *mad
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



haha!

I'm in a semi-emo mood tonight.. sorry..


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> whaaa?
> why dont you stay over night ?

Click to collapse



Because it's a regular private school, no dorms 

My dad can pick me up home at any time and it's a 3 min ride, or the bus like I do almost everyday, which is a 10 min ride.

I stay until 9 because I finish studying at 8:30, and then I go at the bar nearby and hang out with a few friends 



husam666 said:


> Hey dex,Dave and pistachio
> 
> Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express

Click to collapse



Hey husam! What's up? 



M_T_M said:


> Those are called halfway-houses in the USA mate
> 
> trolled till tomorrow

Click to collapse



Lol, halfway houses... xD

I always come back as early as possible because I want to see my 10 month sister everyday before she goes to sleep


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I have found some info on the IPad and they are better than an Android tablet
> I could not believe it when I read it
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/248806/ipad_loses_ground_to_android_tablets_i_dont_think_so.html

Click to collapse



i was sooo sure about that..... 

now bump ,my posts to 7000


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Not much other then:
> Its Friday
> Friday
> Gotta get down on Friday
> ...

Click to collapse



Root explorer/root browser is betta

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Root explorer/root browser is betta
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I tried those and o hate the style of them... and I always had issues with root explorer not mounting correctly..

And I hated having 2 file explorer apps, file slick works superb and has awesome interface 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I tried those and o hate the style of them... and I always had issues with root explorer not mounting correctly..
> 
> And I hated having 2 file explorer apps, file slick works superb and has awesome interface
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Your phones dumb 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Your phones dumb
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



No its not I just don't like the ui in those apps its small and annoying to use.. I liked astro but there was no root explorer so I found file slick and it is everything I need and runs smooth and is simple and just works! 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi. I like root explorer. I find that other "root access file explorers" don't work as well on a consistent basis like root explorer. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi. I like root explorer. I find that other "root access file explorers" don't work as well on a consistent basis like root explorer.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



U should try file slick, its simple and cool swiping through folders,

root works just fine


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 28, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> U should try file slick, its simple and cool swiping through folders,
> 
> root works just fine

Click to collapse



As they say, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it". I'm perfectly happy with root explorer. I don't need swiping. It's a file explorer. It's meant to be functional, not pretty. If you like the app you use, I'm happy for you.

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 28, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> U should try file slick, its simple and cool swiping through folders,
> 
> root works just fine

Click to collapse



Y u must push all the things?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 28, 2012)

um guys... could you give me some help here? thanks http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=21900117#post21900117


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 28, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I have found some info on the IPad and they are better than an Android tablet
> I could not believe it when I read it
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/248806/ipad_loses_ground_to_android_tablets_i_dont_think_so.html

Click to collapse



Thank teh god's I learned a long time ago to check the OT links before clicking.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> um guys... could you give me some help here? thanks http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=21900117#post21900117

Click to collapse



When I posted in that thread I kept getting invalid link error messages.
So.....
Even though Android is based on Linux it actually uses the linux KERNEL (which has its own set of code for wakelock(s))
Also, Android uses Java bytecode as well. I could be completely wrong, however. That's just my rudimentary understanding of Android.
Edit: also, yes I think you do need it compiled for ARM.
Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> When I posted in that thread I kept getting invalid link error messages.
> So.....
> Even though Android is based on Linux it actually uses the linux KERNEL (which has its own set of code for wakelock(s))
> Also, Android uses Java bytecode as well. I could be completely wrong, however. That's just my rudimentary understanding of Android.
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks bd  i think that the problem is that the eclipse isnt compiled for arm... because it wont even load or show the splashscreen  everything else works though...


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 28, 2012)

Friends iPod screen. Lulz

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Friends iPod screen. Lulz
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Brothers iPod screen. Lok

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Brothers iPod screen. Lok
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Its flaking off and chipping 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Its flaking off and chipping
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



And the funny thing is that he didn't even drop it. He was trying to take q case of and twisted the iPod until it cracked XD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> And the funny thing is that he didn't even drop it. He was trying to take q case of and twisted the iPod until it cracked XD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lolololol. Apple troll.





-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Lolololol. Apple troll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So what's up with you? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> So what's up with you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Watching my girlfriend and friend on omegle, trollin. Hbu mate

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Watching my girlfriend and friend on omegle, trollin. Hbu mate
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Talking the girlfriend, might get in my Jacuzzi 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello

Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hello
> 
> Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express

Click to collapse



Hey hus! Got any idea how i can make a x86 program work in arm without source? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey hus! Got any idea how i can make a x86 program work in arm without source?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



you can't...

Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey hus! Got any idea how i can make a x86 program work in arm without source?

Click to collapse



Hire Cyanogen? 

Either that or sacrifice your first born to the Google gods...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> you can't...
> 
> Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express

Click to collapse



Now that's what I didn't want to hear 
All I want is a java ide for arm so I can code on the go ( read cheat on exams)  

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Now that's what I didn't want to hear
> All I want is a java ide for arm so I can code on the go ( read cheat on exams)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



YOU CHEAT IN EXAMS?! 



so do in tests though I with my GSII in my pocket


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 28, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> YOU CHEAT IN EXAMS?!
> 
> so do in tests though I with my GSII in my pocket

Click to collapse



Lulz. Silly cheaters. The trick is to seduce your professor, then you never have to go to class or take exams. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 28, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Lulz. Silly cheaters. The trick is to seduce your professor, then you never have to go to class or take exams.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Not a bad idea, considering that my teachers are females 

My trick is to wear a jacket, have the inner jacket pocket on the level of the knee and upper leg, slide out the phone when teacher not looking, slide in when looking.

I <3 GSII's camera


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 28, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Lulz. Silly cheaters. The trick is to seduce your professor, then you never have to go to class or take exams.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Well most of my professors are males... Also i dont really want to "cheat" its just that we write Java exams on paper without a compiler to check our code 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 28, 2012)

on my first attempt to get hspl on my phone, I got it halfbricked 
halfbricked= the bootloader is bricked but the rest of the device is usable, so I can't get any custom rom on it, but I can use it normally 

it can be easily fixed though 
but still


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> on my first attempt to get hspl on my phone, I got it halfbricked
> halfbricked= the bootloader is bricked but the rest of the device is usable, so I can't get any custom rom on it, but I can use it normally
> 
> it can be easily fixed though
> but still

Click to collapse



DAMN! That sucks.

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> DAMN! That sucks.
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



hry bd, how's ur mom?
 and you and everything else?


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> on my first attempt to get hspl on my phone, I got it halfbricked
> halfbricked= the bootloader is bricked but the rest of the device is usable, so I can't get any custom rom on it, but I can use it normally
> 
> it can be easily fixed though
> but still

Click to collapse



Wait, there is other types of bricks? I thought that there was only 2 types of bricks, soft (only the bootloader is working) and hard brick (bootloader & complete phone brick) 

On a sidenote, here's my school's Academic Orchestra  I might be in it playing le piano when they play Danzon nº2 by Arturo Marquez (Effing awesome :3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vwZAkfLKK8)


----------



## husam666 (Jan 28, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Wait, there is other types of bricks? I thought that there was only 2 types of bricks, soft (only the bootloader is working) and hard brick (bootloader & complete phone brick)
> 
> On a sidenote, here's my school's Academic Orchestra  I might be in it playing le piano when they play Danzon nº2 by Arturo Marquez (Effing awesome :3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vwZAkfLKK8)

Click to collapse



this is only a boot loader brick, there is also 2 types of this kind, I think they call it big half bricked and small half bricked or something like that, the first kind shows only one line in the tricoloured screen, and you can't flash or anything, the second type shows normal tricoloured screen, but the only problem is that it doesn't detect or show that it's connected to the usb  or serial or whatever, but you can force it to flash from usb mass storage, using a special way.
I have the first type, it's fixable, but I'm waiting for someone to reply to me because I don't want to risk bricking it


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> this is only a boot loader brick, there is also 2 types of this kind, I think they call it big half bricked and small half bricked or something like that, the first kind shows only one line in the tricoloured screen, and you can't flash or anything, the second type shows normal tricoloured screen, but the only problem is that it doesn't detect or show that it's connected to the usb  or serial or whatever, but you can force it to flash from usb mass storage, using a special way.
> I have the first type, it's fixable, but I'm waiting for someone to reply to me because I don't want to risk bricking it

Click to collapse



N00b!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> N00b!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



shut up


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> shut up

Click to collapse



Lulz 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 28, 2012)

I AM here 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> on my first attempt to get hspl on my phone, I got it halfbricked
> halfbricked= the bootloader is bricked but the rest of the device is usable, so I can't get any custom rom on it, but I can use it normally
> 
> it can be easily fixed though
> but still

Click to collapse



Just don't destroy it in the third day mr NOOB 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 28, 2012)

Is there anybody here? It's boring....

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Is there anybody here? It's boring....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



I'm going to Chili's with Sparky. I just saw my Mom. She says hi.

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm going to Chili's with Sparky. I just saw my Mom. She says hi.
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Hey bd! How is she?  Any better?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 29, 2012)

Heeyy mafiosos 
I'm finally over my hangover. Hella night last night
What's new with everyone?


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 29, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heeyy mafiosos
> I'm finally over my hangover. Hella night last night
> What's new with everyone?

Click to collapse



Hey! I'm great, very happy like everyday... What about you?

I've never had hangovers. I found very hard to get hangover'd. At least for me


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 29, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Hey! I'm great, very happy like everyday... What about you?
> 
> I've never had hangovers. I found very hard to get hangover'd. At least for me

Click to collapse



That's because your still young. I didn't get hangovers till 18 or 19.
Nd I'm in a good mood now. Sooo hungry tho. Didn't eat much today. 

Oh, what was the mafia title you chose for yourself again? I will add you tonight


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 29, 2012)

Droid 3 or thunderbolt? I'm torn what to buy

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey bd! How is she?  Any better?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



No. There isn't any change. She still isn't walking.  I'm going to see her tomorrow again.

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 29, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> That's because your still young. I didn't get hangovers till 18 or 19.
> Nd I'm in a good mood now. Sooo hungry tho. Didn't eat much today.
> 
> Oh, what was the mafia title you chose for yourself again? I will add you tonight

Click to collapse



Oh, that explains everything  While my 17 YO friend got a massive headache on the day after, I felt pretty normal, and I drank more than she 

Good mood means good life  I would like to have the title of "capodecina", since no one has it at the moment 



watt9493 said:


> Droid 3 or thunderbolt? I'm torn what to buy
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Tunderbolt. I love the stand. Plus I trust HTC more than Moto.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2012)

Motorola sucks.
Goid night people .. id stay but i have photography classes tomorrow: )

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 29, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Oh, that explains everything  While my 17 YO friend got a massive headache on the day after, I felt pretty normal, and I drank more than she
> 
> Good mood means good life  I would like to have the title of "capodecina", since no one has it at the moment
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Got ya in the roster now


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 29, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Got ya in the roster now

Click to collapse



Coolio!

I am now the commander of the 10 soldiers  Which means I am above Caporegime 

Soon, I shall rise, and become... *THE DON!*


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 29, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Coolio!
> 
> I am now the commander of the 10 soldiers  Which means I am above Caporegime
> 
> Soon, I shall rise, and become... *THE DON!*

Click to collapse



Pfftt, I think not. I just got the job


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Coolio!
> 
> I am now the commander of the 10 soldiers  Which means I am above Caporegime
> 
> Soon, I shall rise, and become... *THE DON!*

Click to collapse



Yeah, ummmm....No, you won't.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, ummmm....No, you won't.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks bd, you got my back I see
I'm soo tired, early to bed tonight me thinks


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 29, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Hey! I'm great, very happy like everyday... What about you?
> 
> I've never had hangovers. I found very hard to get hangover'd. At least for me

Click to collapse



I never had a hangover, I just drink til alcohol poisoning. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 29, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> I never had a hangover, I just drink til alcohol poisoning.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



And the slow painful death that ensues 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> And the slow painful death that ensues

Click to collapse



Eh. I've gone all the way to .42 and lived to tell about...albeit after a nasty hospital visit lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 29, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Eh. I've gone all the way to .42 and lived to tell about...albeit after a nasty hospital visit lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



You aren't smart my friend

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2012)

What's a "squicky"?
Someone in the NS forums asked if having a "squicky" back cover was normal. I wanna know what a "squicky" is....   
Sigh.....  

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's a "squicky"?
> Someone in the NS forums asked if having a "squicky" back cover was normal. I wanna know what a "squicky" is....
> Sigh.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dumb humans 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2012)

Morning, how's it going?

Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2012)

Morning people!  Getting ready for some modeling shots (yup... photo lessons today)

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Morning people!  Getting ready for some modeling shots (yup... photo lessons today)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



cool have fun

Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> cool have fun
> 
> Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express

Click to collapse



Hey hus
Thanks .. that's what i hope too  
I've never seen them though... I just know they are actors... Lets hope this goes good 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey hus
> Thanks .. that's what i hope too
> I've never seen them though... I just know they are actors... Lets hope this goes good
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Psssst. People don't know what we're talking.about 



Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Psssst. People don't know what we're talking.about
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express

Click to collapse



Ooops... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Ooops...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Just don't make your camera sticky 

Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Just don't make your camera sticky
> 
> Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express

Click to collapse










The problem is that ill probably be shooting with other 40 guys/girls with cameras of all ages .. so i dont think ill get my camera wet  
Will post some pics after  now ive gotta take a shower. C ya hus 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> The problem is that ill probably be shooting with other 40 guys/girls with cameras of all ages .. so i dont think ill get my camera wet
> Will post some pics after  now ive gotta take a shower. C ya hus
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



later dex lol

Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 29, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> I never had a hangover, I just drink til alcohol poisoning.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



But I thought that alcohol poisoning means getting drunk? 



deliriousDroid said:


> Thanks bd, you got my back I see
> I'm soo tired, early to bed tonight me thinks

Click to collapse





Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, ummmm....No, you won't.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



okay.jpg  


Good morning everyone! How's y'all going?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 29, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> But I thought that alcohol poisoning means getting drunk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Goodmorning, and no, alcohol poisoning is drinking to the point where it's very possible to die


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Morning people!  Getting ready for some modeling shots (yup... photo lessons today)

Click to collapse



Is he going to be nude? 



Phistachio said:


> But I thought that alcohol poisoning means getting drunk?

Click to collapse



It does, just so drunk that your organs begin shutting down due to dehydration, your brain stops being able to interpret input, and your nervous system fails to respond causing you to collapse: so if you don't die from choking on your own vomit while collapsed on the floor, your liver and heart failing within an hour of each other may do the trick.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 29, 2012)

Buenos dias mafia como estas?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 29, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Buenos dias mafia como estas?

Click to collapse



Alive...I think.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 29, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Alive...I think.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Well that's a good sign any reason you wouldn't be?


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 29, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well that's a good sign any reason you wouldn't be?

Click to collapse



Turbo. Morning btw.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Turbo. Morning btw.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Morning dude. To nap or not to nap, that is the question?


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 29, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Morning dude. To nap or not to nap, that is the question?

Click to collapse



Not to nap you lazy canuck

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 29, 2012)

Good morning

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey all! Shooting just finished and i can say i did quite good  the models didn't show up though .. so we had to put a friend to pose.. will post the pics sometime soon in the photo thread - stay tuned 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 29, 2012)

Sucky day sucks 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sucky day sucks
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Why?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Why?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Everything 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Everything
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



My day is boring. I am tired

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> My day is boring. I am tired
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What is it, 10 there?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> What is it, 10 there?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Yup its a three hour difference right?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yup its a three hour difference right?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Mhm.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Mhm.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Ugh. Work later 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Ugh. Work later
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Stupid cheap batteries wont hold a charge. -.-

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 29, 2012)

Teh lazy Canadian chose "to nap" and it was goooood haha


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 29, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Teh lazy Canadian chose "to nap" and it was goooood haha

Click to collapse



You took the blue pill

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 29, 2012)

We might be able to have 720p on AOSP on the incredible FINALLY 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 29, 2012)

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> You took the blue pill
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



A handful of em


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


>

Click to collapse



I already did.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 29, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> I already did.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Lol

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2012)

I 1/2 fixed my bricked boot loader, next step is tricky and needs a some work.

Hello people


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I 1/2 fixed my bricked boot loader, next step is tricky and needs a some work.
> 
> Hello people

Click to collapse



Nice to hear man! Good luck 

Hey all


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I 1/2 fixed my bricked boot loader, next step is tricky and needs a some work.
> 
> Hello people

Click to collapse



How did you manage to brick it anyways?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 29, 2012)

you broke your phone? the one you've had for a few days? XD lol 

Sup guys


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I 1/2 fixed my bricked boot loader, next step is tricky and needs a some work.
> 
> Hello people

Click to collapse



Good luck! 

Good evening everyone


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Nice to hear man! Good luck
> 
> Hey all
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey dex


deliriousDroid said:


> How did you manage to brick it anyways?

Click to collapse



the warnings were in the second post of the HSPL thread, so I didn't read them after carefully studying the first post, when you have a higher SPL version than the one in the SPL unlock program, the boot loader gets bricked



MacaronyMax said:


> you broke your phone? the one you've had for a few days? XD lol
> 
> Sup guys

Click to collapse



lol, kinda, I can use it, but I can't flash anything for now 

how's it going max?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol, kinda, I can use it, but I can't flash anything for now
> 
> how's it going max?

Click to collapse



XD lol, Well Good luck in fixing it dude  

It's going good , For you?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hey dex
> 
> 
> the warnings were in the second post of the HSPL thread, so I didn't read them after carefully studying the first post, when you have a higher SPL version than the one in the SPL unlock program, the boot loader gets bricked
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao you are a noob

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lol, Well Good luck in fixing it dude
> 
> It's going good , For you?

Click to collapse



good so far


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Lmao you are a noob

Click to collapse



XD, Sorry husam, But this^ 


husam666 said:


> good so far

Click to collapse



XD lol good dude  xD

Oh and I almost forgot


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD, Sorry husam, But this^
> 
> 
> XD lol good dude  xD
> ...

Click to collapse



lmfao, look on the bright side, now I know more about bootloaders


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lmfao, look on the bright side, now I know more about bootloaders

Click to collapse



Your still a noob to us
But good luck fixing it


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Your still a noob to us
> But good luck fixing it

Click to collapse



thx, error would be so proud xD


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 29, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Your still a noob to us
> But good luck fixing it

Click to collapse



If you've never bricked a phone, you're lying 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> If you've never bricked a phone, you're lying
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I had a softbrick once, but a nandroid backup fixed it right up


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> thx, error would be so proud xD

Click to collapse



Haha, I will be sure to let him know


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I had a softbrick once, but a nandroid backup fixed it right up

Click to collapse



We all had once..  
Although i dont count them as bricks anymore ... Because you can just flash a rom and you are ok


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2012)

night guys


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> night guys

Click to collapse



Good night buddy 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> night guys

Click to collapse



Buenos noches me amigo


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 29, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I had a softbrick once, but a nandroid backup fixed it right up

Click to collapse



I've solid bricked one of my old defys. Couldn't even sbf back! 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I've solid bricked one of my old defys. Couldn't even sbf back!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I hard bricked the desire... With a free fall from 2 meter height.... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

God night people 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## trell959 (Jan 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I've solid bricked one of my old defys. Couldn't even sbf back!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Hard bricked a captivate and got it jtaged. Now I have the unbrickable mod

Seeya Dexter! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hard bricked a captivate and got it jtaged. Now I have the unbrickable mod
> 
> Seeya Dexter!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You ride quads at all?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> You ride quads at all?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Mostly dirt bikes, but I got a Yamaha Banshee 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Mostly dirt bikes, but I got a Yamaha Banshee
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm looking to get one

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm looking to get one
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



A banshee or quad or general? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> A banshee or quad or general?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Looking to get a Kawasaki racing 400

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Looking to get a Kawasaki racing 400
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Get a dirt bike and race like me!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Get a dirt bike and race like me!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



2 wheels is no good

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> 2 wheels is no good
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Bad experiences? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Bad experiences?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's just not an option. Leave it at that. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Get a dirt bike and race like me!

Click to collapse



Too slow...racing twin-turbo'ed Glasair 3's is where it's at. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## trell959 (Jan 30, 2012)

So how was everyone's weekend? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Get a dirt bike and race like me!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



And get concussions like you too??      
J/K
Hi all 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Jan 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> And get concussions like you too??
> J/K
> Hi all
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How was your day/ weekend? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, that drive is what Canadian winter is. Blaaaaaa blizzard . 215 at night, a half n hour drive turned into a 45min drive. I can honestly say I am glad to be home. Lol, I was driving on the wrong side of the road for a while before I seen a mailbox right beside the drivers side window


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2012)

Afternoon...

Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Afternoon...
> 
> Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express

Click to collapse



Afternoon hus 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 30, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wow, that drive is what Canadian winter is. Blaaaaaa blizzard . 215 at night, a half n hour drive turned into a 45min drive. I can honestly say I am glad to be home. Lol, I was driving on the wrong side of the road for a while before I seen a mailbox right beside the drivers side window

Click to collapse



Be careful, we don't need to lose another Don

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Afternoon hus
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



what's up dex?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

Studying mechanics... Also im mad that i forgot my laptop.. i cant edit and upload my pics.. 


husam666 said:


> what's up dex?

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Studying mechanics... Also im mad that i forgot my laptop.. i cant edit and upload my pics..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



lol, sucks for you


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Studying mechanics... Also im mad that i forgot my laptop.. i cant edit and upload my pics..

Click to collapse



Mechanics, they're simple man: round peg round hole. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Mechanics, they're simple man: round peg round hole.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Well they are. But i have to study a 1100 pages book... Plus a chapter that is not inside and i have no notes  


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Archer (Jan 30, 2012)

I saw this on the front page of the Market today.  I know it doesn't look anything like pedobear, but I can't help thinking of him...


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 30, 2012)

Archer said:


> I saw this on the front page of the Market today.  I know it doesn't look anything like pedobear, but I can't help thinking of him...

Click to collapse



I concur archer. Does look like teh bear

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Archer (Jan 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I concur archer. Does look like teh bear
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Especially when you notice the little people to his side.  Very predatory.


----------



## trell959 (Jan 30, 2012)

Goodmorning

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Be careful, we don't need to lose another Don
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Thanks man I was super careful, going 30kph sometimes.lol


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks like I killed the thread. That's embarrassing as the Don


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

Im here

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Im here
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Seems like it 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 30, 2012)

Hola Como esta?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hola Como esta?

Click to collapse



Hola amigo







Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hola amigo
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



looks greek


----------



## The El Guapo (Jan 30, 2012)

Aqui se permite hablar Español? 

A mi se me hace que los van a expulsar a todos


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 30, 2012)

The El Guapo said:


> Aqui se permite hablar Español?
> 
> A mi se me hace que los van a expulsar a todos

Click to collapse



I understood all the first sentence 

but

only a few words in the second 

and i am not using chrome so i dont have easy translate available


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> looks greek

Click to collapse



It is  
Its my mechanics book and just to see the size, heres a pic...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ipod + htc hero lol)

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## The El Guapo (Jan 30, 2012)

That makes you and the "Greek" one posers 





davidrules7778 said:


> I understood all the first sentence
> 
> but
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 30, 2012)

The El Guapo said:


> That makes you and the "Greek" one posers

Click to collapse



only poser i see here is that dude with that hat in your avatar  

---------- Post added at 10:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 AM ----------




dexter93 said:


> It is
> Its my mechanics book and just to see the size, heres a pic...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




@HTC

Y U MAKE HERO CROOKED AT BOTTOM?!?!?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

The El Guapo said:


> That makes you and the "Greek" one posers

Click to collapse



Well i know a bit of Spanish .. but only the basics i needed on my trip to Spain ...  


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## The El Guapo (Jan 30, 2012)

He might be a poser but yours truly speaks teh Spanish fluently...better that English I may say 



davidrules7778 said:


> only poser i see here is that dude with that hat in your avatar

Click to collapse



Which is...cerveza, pronto, tapas y tengo hambre....right? 


dexter93 said:


> Well i know a bit of Spanish .. but only the basics i needed on my trip to Spain ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> only poser i see here is that dude with that hat in your avatar
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



because they wanted it to feel bad in your pocket

Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> because they wanted it to feel bad in your pocket
> 
> Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express

Click to collapse



Yeah.. and that existed on the desire too  but with a smaller angle

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

The El Guapo said:


> He might be a poser but yours truly speaks teh Spanish fluently...better that English I may say
> 
> 
> Which is...cerveza, pronto, tapas y tengo hambre....right?

Click to collapse



And a bunch of others yes... I could make a dialogue... Anyway.
Who are you? And why are you here?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> because they wanted it to feel bad in your pocket
> 
> Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express

Click to collapse





dexter93 said:


> Yeah.. and that existed on the desire too  but with a smaller angle
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



or they wanted it to feel like an actual phone up against your face like this one:


----------



## The El Guapo (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> And a bunch of others yes... I could make a dialogue... Anyway.
> *Who are you? And why are you here?*
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Such harsh question Señor Dexter 

I show up every now and then....long enough to notice that you people seem to have change "management"...again 

Also....I'm a simple man...wanting to relax and have a laugh or two 
How about you?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> or they wanted it to feel like an actual phone up against your face like this one:

Click to collapse



seems legit


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> seems legit

Click to collapse



LOL

now go respond to my ban!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 30, 2012)

The El Guapo said:


> Such harsh question Señor Dexter
> 
> I show up every now and then....long enough to notice that you people seem to have change "management"...again
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahh Señor Guapo, you are always welcome here.


----------



## The El Guapo (Jan 30, 2012)

Why thank you Mister new The El Don 

what's a happening? 



deliriousDroid said:


> Ahh Señor Guapo, you are always welcome here.

Click to collapse


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 30, 2012)

The El Guapo said:


> Why thank you Mister new The El Don
> 
> what's a happening?

Click to collapse



Just relaxing a bit, bout to have lunch and head back to work. How bout yourself?


----------



## The El Guapo (Jan 30, 2012)

Just had lunch myself  Popusas FTW!!!! 



deliriousDroid said:


> Just relaxing a bit, bout to have lunch and head back to work. How bout yourself?

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 30, 2012)

The El Guapo said:


> Just had lunch myself  Popusas FTW!!!!

Click to collapse



Am i the only one that think these are a lie?!?!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Am i the only one that think these are a lie?!?!

Click to collapse



Hmm, well I certainly don't as I have had them before during my travels


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Am i the only one that think these are a lie?!?!

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 30, 2012)

Tpb on a school computer 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## obsidianchao (Jan 30, 2012)

OH MY GOD THE FAMILY CONTINUES

oh and um hello, yes, I'm back

sort of

maybe

once in a while.


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 30, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> OH MY GOD THE FAMILY CONTINUES
> 
> oh and um hello, yes, I'm back
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still taking mean poos obs? 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> OH MY GOD THE FAMILY CONTINUES
> 
> oh and um hello, yes, I'm back
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey obs. Wazzup?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 30, 2012)

http://offthebench.nbcsports.com/20...ll-wants-him-to-fork-over-super-bowl-tickets/

So guy buys Super Bowl tickets so he can take his girlfriend, and propose to her. Then he finds out he has cancer, so she dumps him. Now she wants the tickets...F**K her lol.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> OH MY GOD THE FAMILY CONTINUES
> 
> oh and um hello, yes, I'm back
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



obs!!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 30, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> OH MY GOD THE FAMILY CONTINUES
> 
> oh and um hello, yes, I'm back
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ummmmmmmm.........who?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 30, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Ummmmmmmm.........who?
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



One of the Mafias semi og members

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> One of the Mafias semi og members

Click to collapse



I checked teh OP and no mention. Is he a super secret squirrel member?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> I checked teh OP and no mention. Is he a super secret squirrel member?
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



He is a former member who has been on undercover mission  for some months now...
we thought he hadn't survived 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 30, 2012)

USPS is a PITA! Long lines and 42$ to mail a box to Cali.....sigh.....

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> USPS is a PITA! Long lines and 42$ to mail a box to Cali.....sigh.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's buttcheeks

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> He is a former member who has been on undercover mission  for some months now...

Click to collapse



Killing off all our Dons? 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Killing off all our Dons?
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



No.. pooping all over those ten post noobs that invaded ot  
*you didn't see the edit  *
Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 30, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> OH MY GOD THE FAMILY CONTINUES
> 
> oh and um hello, yes, I'm back
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Once in a blue moon?


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello everyone 

Finally, the day is over... So tired and got a day full of drama rolleyes... ~.~


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

Not again!






Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Not again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get tapatalk

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Not again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Weird. Never had that for either the paid or free version.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 31, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Weird. Never had that for either the paid or free version.

Click to collapse



Had that on froyo, gb and now on ics. 
First time i ever got that on the sensy though.. it must be ram related...

Im off... Night guys 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Had that on froyo, gb and now on ics.
> First time i ever got that on the sensy though.. it must be ram related...
> 
> Im off... Night guys
> ...

Click to collapse



Night bud

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 31, 2012)

What's up guys

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Had that on froyo, gb and now on ics.
> First time i ever got that on the sensy though.. it must be ram related...
> 
> Im off... Night guys
> ...

Click to collapse



Goodnight dex. Nd heyy watt. Still looking into quads?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> we thought he hadn't survived

Click to collapse



Lulz. I went back and saw the edit lol.

So...who's alive right now?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 31, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodnight dex. Nd heyy watt. Still looking into quads?

Click to collapse



Yessir

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 31, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Yessir
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Try out a can am renegade 1000. My ex's bro had one, and that thing was insane!


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 31, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Try out a can am renegade 1000. My ex's bro had one, and that thing was insane!

Click to collapse



I'm looking at a Kawasaki kfx 400. 2004 for 2200

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 31, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm looking at a Kawasaki kfx 400. 2004 for 2200
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Yeah, I guess a 1000 would be overkill for a starter eh is it a local sale?


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 31, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, I guess a 1000 would be overkill for a starter eh is it a local sale?

Click to collapse



Not a starter.  just don't have my own. Yeah, Guy lives 35 mins away. Can anyone help me? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1472977

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 31, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Not a starter.  just don't have my own. Yeah, Guy lives 35 mins away. Can anyone help me? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1472977
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Done. And technically still a starter then


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 31, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Done. And technically still a starter then

Click to collapse



Do you know what the pine barrens are in new Jersey? 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 31, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Do you know what the pine barrens are in new Jersey?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I didnt until a few seconds ago


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 31, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I didnt until a few seconds ago

Click to collapse



Took a 3 day ride in it, just food and spare gas. Stopped in towns 2 times. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 31, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Took a 3 day ride in it, just food and spare gas. Stopped in towns 2 times.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



In your explorer?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, I reached 5000 posts without even noticing till after


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 31, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> In your explorer?

Click to collapse



Nope. On a polaris trailblazer. What a heavy p.o.s.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Omnichron (Jan 31, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Nope. On a polaris trailblazer. What a heavy p.o.s.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



watt!?!?!?


----------



## trell959 (Jan 31, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Nope. On a polaris trailblazer. What a heavy p.o.s.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Haha I had one of those 




Omnichron said:


> watt!?!?!?

Click to collapse



And you are?  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 31, 2012)

Afternoon people! Its snowing 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2012)

afternoon posted in wrong -_-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> afternoon posted in wrong -_-

Click to collapse



Hey hus. What are you talking about? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey hus. What are you talking about?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



look in the ban thread


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> look in the ban thread

Click to collapse



Lol man xD

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Lol man xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



what's up mate?


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 31, 2012)

Cold bus is cold

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Cold bus is cold
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



fart, it will warm it up


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 31, 2012)

Only 3 hours of school today

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 31, 2012)

Morning all...and yes I see you. Stop looking around lurker, I see your a** hiding out. Yeah that's right close out your browser, go ahead, I still see you anyways.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 31, 2012)

Goodmorning mafia. Really good sleep last night much needed


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey all, need some mafia help:

As most of you know, I'm a News Writer. I'm constantly looking for unique stories, however, I don't know some of the forums as well as I'd like. For instance with Windows Phone 7 I'm at a loss.

What I'm asking is that any of you who come across something new, or revolutionary for your device (like the Rezound for instance) please send me a pm with the link.

Thanks all.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 31, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Hey all, need some mafia help:
> 
> As most of you know, I'm a News Writer. I'm constantly looking for unique stories, however, I don't know some of the forums as well as I'd like. For instance with Windows Phone 7 I'm at a loss.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will keep that in mind


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks DD. I'm constantly looking. I just don't know some of the specific forums as well as I should. This will keep me apprised and constantly learning.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 31, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Thanks DD. I'm constantly looking. I just don't know some of the specific forums as well as I should. This will keep me apprised and constantly learning.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



What sort of revolutionary topics are you looking for?


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 31, 2012)

Are there any people on Omegle who can write something more creative than "asl"? Seems like none.

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 31, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> What sort of revolutionary topics are you looking for?

Click to collapse



Could be as big as having reverse engineered HTC Sense, to having unlocked the bootloader on a new Android device.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 31, 2012)

Like my screens guys?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 31, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Are there any people on Omegle who can write something more creative than "asl"? Seems like none.
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



It's the Internet man, what do you expect


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 31, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's the Internet man, what do you expect

Click to collapse



How do you like your phone? 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 31, 2012)

What up guys?! 

Finally my other online computer class started today and now i have tons of work to do, i better start and do a lot of it this weekend!! 

They both seem pretty simple, only thing is i am concerned is that the new one only allows me to take quizzes and test once  and the other one allows me to take twice.

Also i sold another item on amazon and now only have one item listed. 

CANT WAIT TIL FEBRUARY!!!

Tax refund of 1600 bucks


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> What up guys?!
> 
> Finally my other online computer class started today and now i have tons of work to do, i better start and do a lot of it this weekend!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wooohoooo spending moneyz 
And I think it's siesta time


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 31, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wooohoooo spending moneyz
> And I think it's siesta time

Click to collapse



no its FIESTA time not siesta 

And i am going to save 1000 of it and use 600 too pay bills and buy the galaxy nexus as soon as it comes out for sprint


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> no its FIESTA time not siesta
> 
> And i am going to save 1000 of it and use 600 too pay bills and buy the galaxy nexus as soon as it comes out for sprint

Click to collapse



Well I was actually going to have a siesta, but had to head back to work
Nd any idea when that's happening?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 31, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well I was actually going to have a siesta, but had to head back to work
> Nd any idea when that's happening?

Click to collapse



Probaly in the next few months.. see here: http://www.sprint.com/landings/lte/index.html?INTCID=AB:UPU:HERO:010912:GalaxyNexusPrelaunch:960x320

Says the first half of 2012 so i am thinking no later then march


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Probaly in the next few months.. see here: http://www.sprint.com/landings/lte/index.html?INTCID=AB:UPU:HERO:010912:GalaxyNexusPrelaunch:960x320
> 
> Says the first half of 2012 so i am thinking no later then march

Click to collapse



Your hoping
Why did you choose the nexus?


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello everyone.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 31, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Your hoping
> Why did you choose the nexus?

Click to collapse



Well it has better specs then my epic 4g besides missing the hardware keyboard and its pure google with reliable updates for 2 years and it is sexy and the latest OS


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Phone fix, Y U NO WORK

Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Phone fix, Y U NO WORK
> 
> Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express

Click to collapse



Husam:

Y U BREAK NEW PHONE ALREADY?!?!?


----------



## rr5678 (Jan 31, 2012)

Goodbye. See you in another month.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Husam:
> 
> 
> 
> Y U BREAK NEW PHONE ALREADY?!?!?

Click to collapse



Y U JO REALIZE BECAUSE I'M AN IDIOT

Cya later rr

Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Y U JO REALIZE BECAUSE I'M AN IDIOT
> 
> Cya later rr
> 
> Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express

Click to collapse



LOL

if you say so..


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> if you say so..

Click to collapse



btw, irlt says y u Jo not no 

Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> btw, irlt says y u Jo not no
> 
> Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express

Click to collapse



i don't care what it said, i didn't read it "Jo"  

---------- Post added at 01:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------

Also every time i see:
  Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and* Board Express
*


I think you are in a train


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 31, 2012)

rr5678 said:


> Goodbye. See you in another month.

Click to collapse



Y u leave for months at a time!?





-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> i don't care what it said, i didn't read it "Jo"
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lmfao, all aboard the HD7


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lmfao, all aboard the HD7

Click to collapse



LULZ!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey guys, is sakai perma banned?


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 31, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Do you know what the pine barrens are in new Jersey?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I do..... 
Also, hi.....

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 31, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey guys, is sakai perma banned?

Click to collapse



AFAIK Yes.....

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> AFAIK Yes.....
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse




It's a BIG phone dammit! Not a Tablet....  





Hey BD Long time no talk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> AFAIK Yes.....
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



Damn was it his puppy account?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 31, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Damn was it his puppy account?

Click to collapse





cough,  what other account? .

but yeah it was 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 31, 2012)

hey max 


guys go check the image thread for awesome food!!!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 31, 2012)

This:






~Jasecloud4


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 31, 2012)

Good evening guys 

My phone survived 32h! My custom ordered 2430 MAh battery is indeed very nice


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 31, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Good evening guys
> 
> My phone survived 32h! My custom ordered 2430 MAh battery is indeed very nice

Click to collapse



Is your phone a fatty now?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 31, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Like my screens guys?

Click to collapse



Nobody in either the homescreen thread or here commented on these
Yay or nay?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello people! finally i finished editing 

here http://flic.kr/s/aHsjyr5hK6


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 31, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nobody in either the homescreen thread or here commented on these
> Yay or nay?

Click to collapse



Your screens man. As long as you're happy. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 31, 2012)

Go see my new THREAD NAO!!!!


----------



## Phistachio (Jan 31, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Is your phone a fatty now?

Click to collapse



Nope, it's a 2430 MAh battery, but same size as OEM/Stock battery... win/win for me


----------



## jasecloud4 (Jan 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hello people! finally i finished editing
> 
> here http://flic.kr/s/aHsjyr5hK6

Click to collapse



Damn. Dex is that you?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 31, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Damn. Dex is that you?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse





He has longer hair then the girl!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> It's a BIG phone dammit! Not a Tablet....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 
Hi!

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How are you BD?

Hows tez cab company? 

U feeling well?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 31, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Damn. Dex is that you?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



well no.. thats the guy who does the photography lessons which i attend 
and the girl is a friend... i'm behind the camera lol.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> well no.. thats the guy who does the photography lessons which i attend
> and the girl is a friend... i'm behind the camera lol.

Click to collapse



If I'm ever in Greece, you gotta introduce me to her


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 1, 2012)

Trolololololol

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 1, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> If I'm ever in Greece, you gotta introduce me to her

Click to collapse



Like hell he'd let any of us near her lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 1, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Like hell he'd let any of us near her lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Haha, true enough.


----------



## trell959 (Feb 1, 2012)

Trololololol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Trololololol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Trololololol

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Phistachio (Feb 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Trololololol
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



lololololorT


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 1, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> lololololorT

Click to collapse



Lulz. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Feb 1, 2012)

Finally off of work

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Finally off of work
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Eff u

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> How are you BD?
> 
> Hows tez cab company?
> 
> U feeling well?

Click to collapse



I just left the Rehab hospital where my mom is.... I'm very tired.
Teh cab company is a PITA (as usual   )
How r u?

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I just left the Rehab hospital where my mom is.... I'm very tired.
> Teh cab company is a PITA (as usual   )
> How r u?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



Early to bed tonight then? You better


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 1, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Early to bed tonight then? You better

Click to collapse



I'm going to bed in a few minutes.
Check out my new bag....it's made from recycled chicken feed bags from Vietnam.

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm going to bed in a few minutes.
> Check out my new bag....it's made from recycled chicken feed bags from Vietnam.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Same here. So tired. 
And is that a purse?


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 1, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Same here. So tired.
> And is that a purse?

Click to collapse



Nope. Laptop bag. 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 1, 2012)

Good morning Mafia

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 1, 2012)

Morning

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Phistachio (Feb 1, 2012)

Morning mafiosos


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 1, 2012)

So about it being 51 out, in February?!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> So about it being 51 out, in February?!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



How bout that eh its 40 here, feels like 30


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 1, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Morning mafiosos

Click to collapse



Good morning Phistachio


----------



## trell959 (Feb 1, 2012)

Morning 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 1, 2012)

*~*



deliriousDroid said:


> How bout that eh its 40 here, feels like 30

Click to collapse



Damn, it's 30 Celsius here too!

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 1, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Damn, it's 30 Celsius here too!
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Weird weather these days... The End is Near!


----------



## trell959 (Feb 1, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Weird weather these days... The End is Near!

Click to collapse



Its 1°C... in California?!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Its 1°C... in California?!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Legit? That's cold


----------



## trell959 (Feb 1, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Legit? That's cold

Click to collapse



The coldest its been all year .maybe we'll get snow

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The coldest its been all year .maybe we'll get snow
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



When was the last time you got snow?


----------



## trell959 (Feb 1, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> When was the last time you got snow?

Click to collapse



Last February, for a whole 10 seconds

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Last February, for a whole 10 seconds
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't think that counts thenlol


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 1, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I don't think that counts thenlol

Click to collapse



Oh no, it counts. Just because the performance was short doesn't mean it didn't happen.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 1, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Weird weather these days... The End is Near!

Click to collapse



Just normal earth cycles

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 1, 2012)

DEAD THREAD IS DEADZ.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 1, 2012)

Meh. I'm NOT working today (well, anymore today...considering I was at Ada's at 3:30am for shift change   )
Nope! Not working....

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 1, 2012)

.................wow...everyone's gone. Sad Jase is sad.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh. I'm NOT working today (well, anymore today...considering I was at Ada's at 3:30am for shift change   )
> Nope! Not working....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



Do you know who kuklinski is?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Do you know who kuklinski is?

Click to collapse



Lulz. The Iceman?


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 1, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Lulz. The Iceman?

Click to collapse



Yeah. We just watched something on him in school

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Yeah. We just watched something on him in school

Click to collapse



Scary dude.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 1, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Scary dude.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Creepy as fu#k

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Creepy as fu#k

Click to collapse



Sad part is we'll never know how many he killed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 1, 2012)

Just googed him, Wow  Also, pretty tall 6,5 xD


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 1, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Just googed him, Wow  Also, pretty tall 6,5 xD

Click to collapse



Yeap. Tall, creepy, and sadistic.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 1, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Yeap. Tall, creepy, and sadistic.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Just been reading the wiki page, a bit sick in the head 

Also hey  What's up? xD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 1, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Just been reading the wiki page, a bit sick in the head
> 
> Also hey  What's up? xD

Click to collapse



Would you get banned for telling a lazy dd what he did?  I don't feel like looking it up


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 1, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Would you get banned for telling a lazy dd what he did?  I don't feel like looking it up

Click to collapse



XDXD lol 
Naah probably not , He was a contract killer and killed over 250 people, his first murder was commited when he was 13, and enjoyed to plot the kill then follow through, first guy, he chopped fingers of and removed teeth to avoid identification of the body, He was also really tall


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 1, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XDXD lol
> Naah probably not , He was a contract killer and killed over 250 people, his first murder was commited when he was 13, and enjoyed to plot the kill then follow through, first guy, he chopped fingers of and removed teeth to avoid identification of the body, He was also really tall

Click to collapse



He also got away with it as long as he did, due to the fact that he constantly changed his MO. At one point he shot a random bystander in the face with a crossbow just to "test it".

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 1, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> He also got away with it as long as he did, due to the fact that he constantly changed his MO. At one point he shot a random bystander in the face with a crossbow just to "test it".
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



What the? 

Also wow, You're a news writer


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 1, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> He also got away with it as long as he did, due to the fact that he constantly changed his MO. At one point he shot a random bystander in the face with a crossbow just to "test it".
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Sounds like a handy recruit for teh mafia is he still alive?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello mafia!!!!

I can't wait til tonight to watch new tosh.0


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 1, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sounds like a handy recruit for teh mafia is he still alive?

Click to collapse



Indeed

Also I'm pretty sure he's not


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 1, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> He also got away with it as long as he did, due to the fact that he constantly changed his MO. At one point he shot a random bystander in the face with a crossbow just to "test it".
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



That was wild.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 1, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Also wow, You're a news writer

Click to collapse



Yes, for a while now lolol.



watt9493 said:


> That was wild.

Click to collapse



Indeed, and people have the nerve to mention an arrow in the knee...

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 1, 2012)

.y u guys no say hello to me?!?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 1, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Yes, for a while now lolol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XD Oops 


davidrules7778 said:


> .y u guys no say hello to me?!?

Click to collapse



HEY DAVID! XD


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> .y u guys no say hello to me?!?

Click to collapse



Hola

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> .y u guys no say hello to me?!?

Click to collapse



Hello is to mainstream


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 1, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hello is to mainstream

Click to collapse



That's why I just say "Burn in hell." as my greeting. It tends to get the conversation going.







~Jasecloud4


----------



## trell959 (Feb 1, 2012)

What are some cool ideas for a tattoo? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What are some cool ideas for a tattoo?

Click to collapse



Pink pony, rainbow leprechaun, black hearts, this


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the evil and nice greetings 


Any cool new games you guys reccomend for android, i need a new fix..


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What are some cool ideas for a tattoo?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Favorite team? I wanna get the flyers symbol on my arm. And a keystone on the other with 215 in it. I also wanna get a raven over my heart. Get something that means something. Not just random bs

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Thanks for the evil and nice greetings
> 
> 
> Any cool new games you guys reccomend for android, i need a new fix..

Click to collapse



Have you tried wisp? It's kinda whimsical, but addictive


----------



## The El Guapo (Feb 1, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Pink pony, rainbow leprechaun, black hearts, this

Click to collapse



The very last one was downloaded over 9000 times from teh market, I reckon 

THIS one has an interesting topic also


Also....hola peoples


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 1, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Have you tried wisp? It's kinda whimsical, but addictive

Click to collapse



hmm looks weird... 

I might try it, i might not get the point of it tho..


----------



## Phistachio (Feb 1, 2012)

Good evening mafia


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Do you know who kuklinski is?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Ummmmmmm.... Should I?
I bought a baby cockatiel today. I'm bringing it home tomorrow. It's only five weeks old..... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Feb 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Favorite team? I wanna get the flyers symbol on my arm. And a keystone on the other with 215 in it. I also wanna get a raven over my heart. Get something that means something. Not just random bs
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Yeah I want something that means something. I kinda want it to have 959 in it

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> hmm looks weird...
> 
> I might try it, i might not get the point of it tho..

Click to collapse



It gets really difficult 1/3 of the way though


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummmmmmm.... Should I?
> I bought a baby cockatiel today. I'm bringing it home tomorrow. It's only five weeks old.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium

Click to collapse



Use wiki

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 2, 2012)

I can has pork chop?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 2, 2012)

Ahhh, nothing like a good hotsauce cry


----------



## trell959 (Feb 2, 2012)

Dead 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 2, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ahhh, nothing like a good hotsauce cry

Click to collapse



Injecting hot sauce into your eyes is never the right way to take your frustrations out on someone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 2, 2012)

Enjoying the AOKP 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 2, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Injecting hot sauce into your eyes is never the right way to take your frustrations out on someone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



 now it feels like I injected it into my	@nus
Maybe 5 spoonfulls of that stuff wasn't such a good idea.lol


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm going to pick up the newest member of my (birdie) family in a little while! Yay! 
I'll post some pics later.....  
Still haven't figured out a name yet....maybe spike? Sunshine? ????

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 2, 2012)

Afternoon Mafia 
@bd: how about Mafiozo? 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 2, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> now it feels like I injected it into my	@nus
> Maybe 5 spoonfulls of that stuff wasn't such a good idea.lol

Click to collapse



General conceous, bad idea

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Afternoon Mafia
> @bd: how about Mafiozo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Hmmmmm....interesting name. That goes on the list.  
I'll post pics and maybe it'll be easier to choose a name once you all can see him/her (too young to know which yet)......
Hi Dexter
Hi Watt
Hi other person(s)

Sent from my HTC Sensation with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 2, 2012)

Heeyy:
Dex
Babydoll
Watt
Lurkers
How's everyone today? I'm feeling better now lol
@babydoll, spike is a cool name. But yes, pics first


----------



## trell959 (Feb 2, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heeyy:
> Dex
> Babydoll
> Watt
> ...

Click to collapse



Still can't think of a tattoo I want

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## obsidianchao (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh, hey, BD, what up.

Guys. Guys. GUYS THIS IS SERIOUS

I'm totally broke. $17 left. Get paid tomorrow, but that check is pretty much spent; I owe a friend $50 for some Japanese figurines he ordered for me. I also need high-quality earbuds (I hate earbuds but I can't go around school with some Sennheisers around my neck) and Soul Calibur V just came out...


----------



## The El Guapo (Feb 2, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Oh, hey, BD, what up.
> 
> Guys. Guys. GUYS THIS IS SERIOUS
> 
> I'm totally broke. $17 left. Get paid tomorrow, but that check is pretty much spent; I owe a friend $50 for some Japanese figurines he ordered for me. I also need high-quality earbuds (I hate earbuds but I can't go around school with some Sennheisers around my neck) and Soul Calibur V just came out...

Click to collapse









Also....hello Raza


----------



## karkand (Feb 2, 2012)

good night everybody !


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 2, 2012)

karkand said:


> good night everybody !

Click to collapse



Sigghhh, another ten post noob in our thread


----------



## The El Guapo (Feb 2, 2012)

Y U IGNORE ME? 

I haz a cool personality plus soy The El Guapo


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 2, 2012)

The El Guapo said:


> Y U IGNORE ME?
> 
> I haz a cool personality plus soy The El Guapo

Click to collapse



I just looked at the most recent post. My apologies El Guapo


----------



## The El Guapo (Feb 2, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I just looked at the most recent post. My apologies El Guapo

Click to collapse



Que pasa my good Canadian?


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 2, 2012)

Heyy guys and señor guapo 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 2, 2012)

The El Guapo said:


> Que pasa my good Canadian?

Click to collapse



Muy bueno me amigo. Y usted?


----------



## The El Guapo (Feb 2, 2012)

very good....thanks!! 

Question....how many posts does one need to become a member of this elite group of people?


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 2, 2012)

The El Guapo said:


> very good....thanks!!
> 
> Question....how many posts does one need to become a member of this elite group of people?

Click to collapse



Enough... 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 2, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Oh, hey, BD, what up.
> 
> Guys. Guys. GUYS THIS IS SERIOUS
> 
> I'm totally broke. $17 left. Get paid tomorrow, but that check is pretty much spent; I owe a friend $50 for some Japanese figurines he ordered for me. I also need high-quality earbuds (I hate earbuds but I can't go around school with some Sennheisers around my neck) and Soul Calibur V just came out...

Click to collapse



Skullcandy titans get my recommendation.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey guys I just found the most useful tool in history, a program that runs under windows or linux that will reset the CMOS, just tried it and my bios is unlocked


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey guys I just found the most useful tool in history, a program that runs under windows or linux that will reset the CMOS, just tried it and my bios is unlocked

Click to collapse



That sounds dangerous 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 2, 2012)

The El Guapo said:


> very good....thanks!!
> 
> Question....how many posts does one need to become a member of this elite group of people?

Click to collapse



Itsa not da quantity of your post... Itsa the quality of them


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> That sounds dangerous
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



it's perfectly safe, I tried it and my laptop is running great


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> it's perfectly safe, I tried it and my laptop is running great

Click to collapse



What program?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey guys I just found the most useful tool in history, a program that runs under windows or linux that will reset the CMOS, just tried it and my bios is unlocked

Click to collapse



Link or it didn't happen 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Link or it didn't happen
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



I agree

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2012)

here it is 

http://majorgeeks.com/CmosPwd_d239.html


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 2, 2012)

Meet my little friend
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_OuWStD1lk&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Phistachio (Feb 2, 2012)

Good evening mafia 

I came home at 11PM... So tired


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 2, 2012)

I'll try to take some pics later or tomorrow. It's a baby so its always "crying" to be fed by hand, instead of eating on its own (I say "its" because It's too young to tell if the bird is male or female)....also, it wouldn't stay still enough to take a picture. 
Name this bird!!
Do it NAO!! 
(The video above is of the Cockatiel, if you hadn't watched it)...watch it NAO! DOOOOOO EEEEEETTTTT!
Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 2, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Good evening mafia
> 
> I came home at 11PM... So tired

Click to collapse



HI! 
I haz a new bird... 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Phistachio (Feb 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> HI!
> I haz a new bird...
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



How are you doing?

I just saw that video... It's so cute!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meet my little friend
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_OuWStD1lk&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



now i'm scared of your bird


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'll try to take some pics later or tomorrow. It's a baby so its always "crying" to be fed by hand, instead of eating on its own (I say "its" because It's too young to tell if the bird is male or female)....also, it wouldn't stay still enough to take a picture.
> Name this bird!!
> Do it NAO!!
> (The video above is of the Cockatiel, if you hadn't watched it)...watch it NAO! DOOOOOO EEEEEETTTTT!
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Hmm, it seems like a Orion


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> here it is
> 
> http://majorgeeks.com/CmosPwd_d239.html

Click to collapse



Hey Hus, just a heads up, you know that only certain BIOS work with that lol...Asus isn't one of them...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

heyyy people!

i kinda hate this time.. its either too early or too late for others xD


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> now i'm scared of your bird

Click to collapse



But WHY? It's just a baby? All he/she was saying was "feed me I love you" 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hmm, it seems like a Orion

Click to collapse



Orion! Oooh that's freaking awesome!!

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> How are you doing?
> 
> I just saw that video... It's so cute!

Click to collapse



The cutest!! 
It's sitting on my finger "crying" while I'm posting....and the bird just ate not even ten minutes ago....  

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 3, 2012)

How many of you guys here know what the Jersey devil is?

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> How many of you guys here know what the Jersey devil is?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



dont look here mate... no clue 

edit: look at your posts... go for the 6000


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> dont look here mate... no clue
> 
> edit: look at your posts... go for the 6000

Click to collapse



Teh deed is done. New thread. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> How many of you guys here know what the Jersey devil is?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



I do. Sparky has seen it.....
Now I haz a scared! 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I do. Sparky has seen it.....
> Now I haz a scared!
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So have I. It killed my friends dog. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> So have I. It killed my friends dog.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Wtf are you talking about?


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> So have I. It killed my friends dog.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



DAMMIT! CAM! Now I really haz a scared!    

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Wtf are you talking about?

Click to collapse



The Jersey Devil. It's a snarling, drooling hyena on two legs (according to Sparky, that is) kinda looking thing.....It's in Jersey (obviously) and a good number of people have actually seen it!
And now I'm scared! 
Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The Jersey Devil. It's a snarling, drooling hyena on two legs (according to Sparky, that is) kinda looking thing.....It's in Jersey (obviously) and a good number of people have actually seen it!
> And now I'm scared!
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



I'd say it was more like a goat thingy.  2 foot wingspan, walks on 2 legs, hooves, horns, sharp teeth and breathes smoke. 
http://njdevilhunters.com/sightings.html
Good link explaining all the mystery and sightings. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'd say it was more like a goat thingy.  2 foot wingspan, walks on 2 legs, hooves, horns, sharp teeth and breathes smoke.
> http://njdevilhunters.com/sightings.html
> Good link explaining all the mystery and sightings.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



does it have a tail and 8 heads too?  
xD


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'd say it was more like a goat thingy.  2 foot wingspan, walks on 2 legs, hooves, horns, sharp teeth and breathes smoke.
> http://njdevilhunters.com/sightings.html
> Good link explaining all the mystery and sightings.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Well, I didn't see it, Sparky did. He said all he can really remember is the glowing eyes..... :eek.

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> does it have a tail and 8 heads too?
> xD

Click to collapse









Babydoll25 said:


> Well, I didn't see it, Sparky did. He said all he can really remember is the glowing eyes..... :eek.
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



One head and yes, one tail. The eyes were by far teh creepiest part!

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> One head and yes, one tail. The eyes were by far teh creepiest part!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Found it !


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Found it !

Click to collapse



Go to the link I posted 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Go to the link I posted
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



get those guys from Supernatural. they will help you xD


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 3, 2012)

The Jersey Devil is a myth...now you want to see a real demon, look up a creature by the name of M. Moore...that's one scary creature. Kind of a cross between a wild boar and a jackass.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 3, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> The Jersey Devil is a myth...now you want to see a real demon, look up a creature by the name of M. Moore...that's one scary creature. Kind of a cross between a wild boar and a jackass.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Its not a myth fool.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Its not a myth fool.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



just as real as the vampires


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Its not a myth fool.

Click to collapse



I know Michael Moore is real...so is Rush Limbaugh...two really nasty mythological creatures...they can kill you with just pain pills and stupidity...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh, and I'm getting this delivered in a few days 

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?InvtId=NV57H43U-FB-R 
Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Oh, and I'm getting this delivered in a few days
> 
> http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?InvtId=NV57H43U-FB-R
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



now thats a bargain!
enjoy bd 

---------- Post added at 06:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 AM ----------

guys im going to sleep... its 6 am 

c ya soon


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> now thats a bargain!
> enjoy bd
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



G'night Dex.
Pipsqueak and Orion are already asleep...
(as are snuffy, the luvbyrds  , finchy poo the finch  , and peachy the canary) 
Wow, I haz allot of birds 
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 3, 2012)

Morning. Bad dreams are bad

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

Good morning! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

Got bored of sense. .. so I went the AOSP way  





Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 3, 2012)

Goodmorning everyone  
@babydoll. So happy to see you picked that name


----------



## Omnichron (Feb 3, 2012)

morning morning.. where's the coffee machine?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 3, 2012)

Omnichron said:


> morning morning.. where's the coffee machine?

Click to collapse



It's broken... I guess you will just have to pick up and deliver coffee for us all


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's broken... I guess you will just have to pick up and deliver coffee for us all

Click to collapse



WAITER! 
lol jk

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> WAITER!
> lol jk
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



More like delivery boylol


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> More like delivery boylol

Click to collapse



Yeah... With a jet pack ... We are on the 4 corners of the earth: rolleyes:

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah... With a jet pack ... We are on the 4 corners of the earth: rolleyes:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Well he better get going then eh. I don't want cold coffee. xD


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well he better get going then eh. I don't want cold coffee. xD

Click to collapse



Agreed. After lunch a coffee is great only if it is hot 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

Dead thread is dead... And so is my battery if I stay... So bye for now guys 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Dead thread is dead... And so is my battery if I stay... So bye for now guys
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Later dex


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning everyone
> @babydoll. So happy to see you picked that name

Click to collapse



Yup...Orion is...Orion. It's official! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yup...Orion is...Orion. It's official!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How's little orion doing?


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> How's little orion doing?

Click to collapse



He/she is eating some seeds...trying them out for the first time 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2012)

Can Orion be in Da Mafia like Pipsqueak is, DD?? PWEEEZE??

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He/she is eating some seeds...trying them out for the first time

Click to collapse



Awwww....it looks so soft and delicious. What a lovely morsel.


~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Feb 3, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Hey Hus, just a heads up, you know that only certain BIOS work with that lol...Asus isn't one of them...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



hmm, it worked perfectly with my LG netbook, I have InsydeH2O v3.5 firmware

hello


----------



## trell959 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hmm, it worked perfectly with my LG netbook, I have InsydeH2O v3.5 firmware
> 
> hello

Click to collapse



Cool cool...I figured I'd let you know, as I has an ASUS, and it's a nogo.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 3, 2012)

Have all teh schools wifi passwords 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Feb 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Have all teh schools wifi passwords
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Same here. What's up watt

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Can Orion be in Da Mafia like Pipsqueak is, DD?? PWEEEZE??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sure thing. How does Stella Uccello sound?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Have all teh schools wifi passwords.

Click to collapse



Backtrack?



deliriousDroid said:


> Sure thing. How does Stella Uccello sound?

Click to collapse



Star Bird?...interesting...but wouldn't Gara Uccello al Forno be more appropriate?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

heeeyy mafia

@bd:nice name


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Same here. What's up watt
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse











jasecloud4 said:


> Backtrack?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 no backtrack. It's in one central place. And actually it's pretty fast. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> no backtrack. It's in one central place. And actually it's pretty fast.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



you mean you just kidnapped and interrogated the person who had the passwords?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> you mean you just kidnapped and interrogated the person who had the passwords?

Click to collapse



LULZ! True mafia style. 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 3, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Backtrack?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe if it was your bird. But orion will get treated like royalty me thiinks


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 3, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Maybe if it was your bird. But orion will get treated like royalty me thiinks

Click to collapse



Canard à la Royale?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> you mean you just kidnapped and interrogated the person who had the passwords?

Click to collapse



Kinda. Lulz

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Kinda. Lulz
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Ahhhh...you took my advice and seduced him, didn't you?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 3, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Ahhhh...you took my advice and seduced him, didn't you?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



The teacher is a 56 year old woman. Sorry I didn't fulfill your fantasy  

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> The teacher is a 56 year old woman. Sorry I didn't fulfill your fantasy

Click to collapse



Sixty and under, she could work wonders.

Sixty-five and older, you can be bolder.

Under eighteen, and it's jail for thee.

~Jaseclou


----------



## husam666 (Feb 3, 2012)

Just fully unlocked my phone

Download ALL The Paid Apps


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Just fully unlocked my phone
> 
> Download ALL The Paid Apps

Click to collapse



Congrats Mr Bricker! 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Congrats Mr Bricker!
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



still bricked though


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> still bricked though

Click to collapse



What is bricked?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 3, 2012)

my boot loader, i can use my phone normaly, but i can't flash anything 

@mtm, half bricked it, it's old news now


----------



## husam666 (Feb 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Wow!! I would sue you if I had participated on the collection for that phone.....but that's me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol, i would sue the spl people, they didn't put enough warnings


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sure thing. How does Stella Uccello sound?

Click to collapse



Yaaaaaaaaaay! Happy Orion is happy 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> heeeyy mafia
> 
> @bd:nice name

Click to collapse



Thank DD. It was His name. He came up with it.

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Noob has proven to be a glorious noob
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








what i really don't get is why didn't the fix work, i did everything as instructed, but never worked


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2012)

Pretty bird has pretty colors that are rare for Cockatiels.... 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pretty bird has pretty colors that are rare for Cockatiels....
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



niiiice 

good night people


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pretty bird has pretty colors that are rare for Cockatiels....
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



shirtless sparky. Does he know this pics here??


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> shirtless sparky. Does he know this pics here??

Click to collapse



Mod Edit: not proper mate 

---------- Post added at 02:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 AM ----------

thanks mtm 

people we need help! there is a xda member missing. his username is xaccers. dirk offers reward to anyone finding him .... thats mafia business who will take this mission?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Mod Edit: not proper mate
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



MTM is right on top of things in this house 

And what kinda reward?


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> MTM is right on top of things in this house
> 
> And what kinda reward?

Click to collapse



i dunno about that.. more info on his thread


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> i dunno about that.. more info on his thread

Click to collapse



Tonight feels like a whisky night... Gone and seen the ex today, to visit with her and meet her newborn baby. Kinda emotionally wore out.


----------



## htc fan89 (Feb 4, 2012)

we forgot the most important part of being a mafia, *The Extortion  *
So, Time to hustle the MoDS


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> we forgot the most important part of being a mafia, *The Extortion  *
> So, Time to hustle the MoDS

Click to collapse



Say whaaaaaa?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 4, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> we forgot the most important part of being a mafia, *The Extortion  *
> So, Time to hustle the MoDS

Click to collapse



Who the????????

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaay! Happy Orion is happy
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Added to teh list


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Added to teh list

Click to collapse



i approve


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> i approve

Click to collapse



I approve of your approval


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 4, 2012)

I'z been thinking. Christians believe Jesus is God incarnate. Jesus was Jewish. Jews are circumcised. So....Jesus was circumcised. Meaning that the rabbi who did the deed took a knife to the d*** of God....you think he went to heaven or hell?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 4, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> I'z been thinking. Christians believe Jesus is God incarnate. Jesus was Jewish. Jews are circumcised. So....Jesus was circumcised. Meaning that the rabbi who did the deed took a knife to the d*** of God....you think he went to heaven or hell?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Im not very scolared on the topic, but could he have been born circumcised?


----------



## htc fan89 (Feb 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Say whaaaaaa?

Click to collapse





jasecloud4 said:


> Who the????????

Click to collapse



I was bored


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Im not very scolared on the topic, but could he have been born circumcised?

Click to collapse



Doubtful...besides how does that conversation go:  "I'm here because I killed twenty people". "Oh yeah, well I beat 3 guys within an inch of their life." Both look at rabbi..."I just did a routine circumcision I swear! Next thing I know I'm here with you lot."



htc fan89 said:


> I was bored

Click to collapse



A yes, great excuse for almost anything.


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 4, 2012)

Head trip on too much benedryl. Ick

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 4, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Doubtful...besides how does that joke go:  "I'm here because I killed twenty people". "Oh yeah, well I beat 3 guys within an inch of their life." Both look at rabbi..."I just did a routine circumcision I swear! Next thing I know I'm here with you lot."

Click to collapse



ftfy
and as it is just factitious, well, no point in working to hard to figure out what happened


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> ftfy
> and as it is just factitious, well, no point in working to hard to figure out what happened

Click to collapse



Factitious?....now if it was fictitious...I wouldn't care. Lolol 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 4, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Factitious?....now if it was fictitious...I wouldn't care. Lolol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



pootato... potato, same diff


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> pootato... potato, same diff

Click to collapse



Psshht as if...pootatoes taste much better than potatoes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 4, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Psshht as if...pootatoes taste much better than potatoes.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Indeed, proper fertalization makes all the difference


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Indeed, proper fertalization makes all the difference

Click to collapse



Indeed. It enhances the flavor.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## Phistachio (Feb 4, 2012)

Is it OK that I hate potatoes? 

(unless fried)


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 4, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Is it OK that I hate potatoes?
> 
> (unless fried)

Click to collapse



How about pootatoes

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 4, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Is it OK that I hate potatoes?
> 
> (unless fried)

Click to collapse



No! It is not okay!!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

good morning Mafia!
Great dream is great 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 4, 2012)

http://thinkprogress.org/health/201...because-people-pay-900-for-an-ipad/?mobile=nc

I hate this man

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> good morning Mafia!
> Great dream is great
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Oh dear time for dex to wash the sheets. XD


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh dear time for dex to wash the sheets. XD

Click to collapse



It wasn't that kind of dream dd.. but it was awesome! Too complicated though..

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> It wasn't that kind of dream dd.. but it was awesome! Too complicated though..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Good to know.lol. Uggg, that 80 proof bourbon its a killer the next morning


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 4, 2012)

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Together alone?


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> shirtless sparky. Does he know this pics here??

Click to collapse



Sparky is a guy.  
Orion is in his cage by the glass door leading to the deck, yelling at random birds that fly by.....  
Orion is funny 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky is a guy.
> Orion is in his cage by the glass door leading to the deck, yelling at random birds that fly by.....
> Orion is funny
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Haha, ik. That's why I said he.
Good to hear orion is all moved in and guarding the place


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 4, 2012)

Here is a pic of Orion's "castle" and the other cages are Pipsqueak and Snuffy's "sleeping cages".....

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Here is a pic of Orion's "castle" and the other cages are Pipsqueak and Snuffy's "sleeping cages".....
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Now sparky's got 3 mafia members in his house... can he handle it ?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Here is a pic of Orion's "castle" and the other cages are Pipsqueak and Snuffy's "sleeping cages".....
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



 Orion is da baws. 
I gotta go work. Later everyone


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Now sparky's got 3 mafia members in his house... can he handle it ?

Click to collapse



 
I don't know! I hadn't given it much thought.... 
I think He might be jelly 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Orion is da baws.
> I gotta go work. Later everyone

Click to collapse



Cya l8r DD..... 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Orion is da baws.
> I gotta go work. Later everyone

Click to collapse



later dd


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 4, 2012)

Haz a piktur

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 4, 2012)

XD Hey BD, Cool pic 


It's snowing here  
Also how is everyione?


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Hey BD, Cool pic
> 
> 
> It's snowing here
> Also how is everyione?

Click to collapse



Heyyyyy

MAX IS BACK! Woot woot


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 4, 2012)

XDXD Hi!How are 'ya ?


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XDXD Hi!How are 'ya ?

Click to collapse



a bit bored... exams starting soon 
also we've got a new flying mafia member


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> a bit bored... exams starting soon
> also we've got a new flying mafia member

Click to collapse



Who's the newbie ? xD


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Who's the newbie ? xD

Click to collapse



Orion is the name... look up ^^ for the pic


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 4, 2012)

Jhfgvdtjifxyouofoundgthisdsentenceqyouflosththeagamerokppurswadvgbxrzyb
^ the meaning of life (or something)
Hi  

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Who's the newbie ? xD

Click to collapse



Orion. A five week old English Pied Lutino Cockatiel. (not sure yet if boy or girl, too young) Second coolest bird around 
Pipsqueak approves of this new member..... Also, Hi 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Orion. A five week old English Pied Lutino Cockatiel. (not sure yet if boy or girl, too young) Second coolest bird around
> Pipsqueak approves of this new member..... Also, Hi
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ahhhh I see 

Awesome BD! Cool name too, also Hi


----------



## husam666 (Feb 4, 2012)

Ohi

Max, long time no see, what's up mate?

Come at me ACTA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Ohi
> 
> Max, long time no see, what's up mate?
> 
> Come at me ACTA

Click to collapse



Hey Hus 

Snow, It's soo cold  You? Oh and did you ever make that video?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey Hus
> 
> Snow, It's soo cold  You? Oh and did you ever make that video?

Click to collapse



Yeah, where be that thank you video??


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, where be that thank you video??

Click to collapse



We want video!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 4, 2012)

Orion WANTS VIDEO NAO! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Orion WANTS VIDEO NAO!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can you take a pic of pipsqueak and orion side by side? just to see the difference.. to know which is which


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Can you take a pic of pipsqueak and orion side by side? just to see the difference.. to know which is which

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 4, 2012)

Orion
I'll try to get them together but Pipsqueak doesn't like Orion's incessant crying to be hand fed 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Orion
> I'll try to get them together but Pipsqueak doesn't like Orion's incessant crying to be hand fed
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



He's so cute

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

I have to admit i like that post per date ratio... Although i should improve it





Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Orion
> I'll try to get them together but Pipsqueak doesn't like Orion's incessant crying to be hand fed
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Awesome bd!

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 4, 2012)

Too much cuteness! Aaaaaaarrrrrrrrggggghhhhhhh! 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Too much cuteness! Aaaaaaarrrrrrrrggggghhhhhhh!
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Prison ink?


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Prison ink?

Click to collapse



Lol xD

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 4, 2012)

And yes... Orion's def super cute


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Prison ink?

Click to collapse



No. He gave himself a tatoo at twelve

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. He gave himself a tatoo at twelve
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Seems like its done with a pen? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey Hus
> 
> 
> 
> Snow, It's soo cold  You? Oh and did you ever make that video?

Click to collapse



hopefully tomorrow 

Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hopefully tomorrow
> 
> Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA

Click to collapse



How are you mate?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> How are you mate?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



I'm great thx, wbu?

Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I'm great thx, wbu?
> 
> Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA

Click to collapse



Im fine  .. tons of reading and stuff to do but im bored as hell 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Seems like its done with a pen?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Nope. A needle and ink. It's a real tatoo

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Im fine  .. tons of reading and stuff to do but im bored as hell
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



lol, watch a movie

Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol, watch a movie
> 
> Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA

Click to collapse



Nah.. too bored even for that... Ill probably stay around here while enjoying some good music  


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Nah.. too bored even for that... Ill probably stay around here while enjoying some good music
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



good choice  

Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> good choice
> 
> Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA

Click to collapse



Not anymore though .. thanks to dirk im watching The Wall - the movie 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Not anymore though .. thanks to dirk im watching The Wall - the movie
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



dude that's even better <3 that movie, it's the best, and very inspiring 

Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA


----------



## husam666 (Feb 5, 2012)

Goodnight as soon as dex hits 6000

Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Goodnight as soon as dex hits 6000
> 
> Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA

Click to collapse



Don't worry it won't be long.. only 4 left 

Edit: done  
Goodnight Mafia

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 5, 2012)

Lol, congrats dex. Goodnight.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 5, 2012)

Night!
Fact: there are no (actual) elks in the Elks Club.... 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Night!
> Fact: there are no (actual) elks in the Elks Club....
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Not even on the walls? Or did the cougars scare them all away?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 5, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Not even on the walls? Or did the cougars scare them all away?

Click to collapse



Mmmm...what a delicacy cougar meat is.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 5, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Mmmm...what a delicacy cougar meat is.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Wouldn't know... Never tried cougar


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 5, 2012)

Autoshow today. I'll have pics up. Morning all

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Autoshow today. I'll have pics up. Morning all
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Sweet, autoshows are always fun


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

Afternoon everybody!
This is for Husam 







Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 5, 2012)

Philadelphia here I come. Already smells like home. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 5, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wouldn't know... Never tried cougar

Click to collapse



I did. She was delicious.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 5, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> I did. She was delicious.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Canabilistic mo fo... Oh wait, I see what you did there.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 5, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Canabilistic mo fo... Oh wait, I see what you did there.

Click to collapse



Lulz.

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## trell959 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi Dexter
Jasecloud
DD


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hi Dexter
> Jasecloud
> DD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey man, what's new?


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 5, 2012)

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 5, 2012)

Lopl nice carMustang?


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lopl nice carMustang?

Click to collapse



You bet. My childhood dream car

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> You bet. My childhood dream car
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Nice dude, You take the pic?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Notta fan of the Colour.
Any raptors there?


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 5, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Notta fan of the Colour.
> Any raptors there?

Click to collapse



They were swamped. I couldn't get a decent pic for the life of me

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Feb 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Eww,  American cars...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Feb 5, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey man, what's new?

Click to collapse



Nothing really 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Eww,  American cars...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It'll beat anything you'll ever own. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Eww,  American cars...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The only decent one is the mustang.. the rest are ****...

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> The only decent one is the mustang.. the rest are ****...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



That's a false statement

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> That's a false statement
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Prove me wrong noob 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Prove me wrong noob
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



My explorer is 18 years old, 190,000 miles and still does burnouts. Same thing with my dad's Chevy Truck. I don't see your country making better vehicles.  

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Feb 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> It'll beat anything you'll ever own.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Probably, but my problem is with their horsepower and reliability 

For example, my friends camaro,  5.7L, only putting out 380hp. A Ferrari f430, only a 4.3 putting out 483hp. And yes they are both naturally aspirated.  Americans company's cannot get horsepower out of their cars. Looking at that its amazing how Honda can get 201hp out of an I4, my dad's Mercedes is a 3.5L putting out 305hp and, a g37, putting out 330hp.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Probably, but my problem is with their horsepower and reliability
> 
> For example, my friends camaro,  5.7L, only putting out 380hp. A Ferrari f430, only a 4.3 putting out 483hp. And yes they are both naturally aspirated.  Americans company's cannot get horsepower out of their cars. Looking at that its amazing how Honda can get 201hp out of an I4, my dad's Mercedes is a 3.5L putting out 305hp and, a g37, putting out 330hp.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What year Camaro ? Because I'll admit they have failed when it comes to making horsepower after all the emissions sh!t got mandated. But they're coming back. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Feb 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> What year Camaro ? Because I'll admit they have failed when it comes to making horsepower after all the emissions sh!t got mandated. But they're coming back.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



The camaro is a 99 I think. And I do like a few American cars, Corvette,  viper,  Ford gt. But Ford and Chevy  have been turning to aspiration for hp. A lot of their fast cars have superchargers. Easy way for HP. And is written off when it comes to smog

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The camaro is a 99 I think. And I do like a few American cars, Corvette,  viper,  Ford gt. But Ford and Chevy  have been turning to aspiration for hp. A lot of their fast cars have superchargers. Easy way for HP. And is written off when it comes to smog
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The ferrari vs. Any American car is kinda unfair 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Feb 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> The ferrari vs. Any American car is kinda unfair
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Yeah I guess haha. My next car hopefully 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> My explorer is 18 years old, 190,000 miles and still does burnouts. Same thing with my dad's Chevy Truck. I don't see your country making better vehicles.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



You don't see cause my country never made any car...  
And if a car is correctly tuned it will do a burnout, no matter the age of it.... I do burnouts with a 1980 VW caddy....


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> The ferrari vs. Any American car is kinda unfair
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Unfair? No. Disrespectful? Yes

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yeah I guess haha. My next car hopefully
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Love them. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Probably, but my problem is with their horsepower and reliability
> 
> For example, my friends camaro,  5.7L, only putting out 380hp. A Ferrari f430, only a 4.3 putting out 483hp. And yes they are both naturally aspirated.  Americans company's cannot get horsepower out of their cars. Looking at that its amazing how Honda can get 201hp out of an I4, my dad's Mercedes is a 3.5L putting out 305hp and, a g37, putting out 330hp.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's true until you realize price difference between a new Ferrari and a Camaro and that you get what you pay for.

That and have you seen the 2012 GT500? It will eat that Ferrari for dinner and still leave you enough money to buy another car as a daily driver.

That and buying American is better than buying Italian...just saying...

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 5, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> It's true until you realize price difference between a new Ferrari and a Camaro and that you get what you pay for.
> 
> That and have you seen the 2012 GT500? It will eat that Ferrari for dinner and still leave you enough money to buy another car as a daily driver.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For once I wholeheartedly agree with your controversial ass

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey guys, any idea if it's possible to make different accounts for Google Chrome? I finally convinced my mom its better than ie, but now I don't want all her sh!t cluttering up my browser.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> For once I wholeheartedly agree with your controversial ass

Click to collapse



Lulz. Just lulz.

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey guys, any idea if it's possible to make different accounts for Google Chrome? I finally convinced my mom its better than ie, but now I don't want all her sh!t cluttering up my browser.

Click to collapse



Why even connect chrome to your g account? i dont see the reason...


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 5, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey guys, any idea if it's possible to make different accounts for Google Chrome? I finally convinced my mom its better than ie, but now I don't want all her sh!t cluttering up my browser.

Click to collapse



Separate user accounts for the computer.

Oh and post 1000. 

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 5, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Separate user accounts for the computer.
> 
> Oh and post 1000.
> 
> Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I was considering this... Just don't want to deal with logging in and out all the time
@dex, I just meant like make different profiles just for chrome.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 5, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Separate user accounts for the computer.
> 
> Oh and post 1000.
> 
> Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.

Click to collapse



Oh, and congrats


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Separate user accounts for the computer.
> 
> Oh and post 1000.
> 
> Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.

Click to collapse



Hey! congrats on the 1000


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 5, 2012)

First time my screens have gotten much attention in the screenshot thread I'm getting better. What do you guys think?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh, and I got a loan today! Ima heading to college!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> First time my screens have gotten much attention in the screenshot thread I'm getting better. What do you guys think?

Click to collapse



theyre pretty good dd 

aosp rom? or miui?


----------



## trell959 (Feb 5, 2012)

Anyone want to buy 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Anyone want to buy
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



If it includes a Kawasaki krx 400 at no cost,then its mine

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Feb 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> If it includes a Kawasaki krx 400 at no cost,then its mine
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I'm telling you man, two wheels is the way to go 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> theyre pretty good dd
> 
> aosp rom? or miui?

Click to collapse



Thanks dude its aosp


----------



## Phistachio (Feb 6, 2012)

Good evening mafia! Long time I haven't posted 

How are you all doing?


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm telling you man, two wheels is the way to go
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



too many accidents


----------



## trell959 (Feb 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> too many accidents

Click to collapse



Hahaha. I still have a metal rod in my leg, it makes great fun at the airport 

What's happening Phistachio 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hahaha. I still have a metal rod in my leg, it makes great fun at the airport
> 
> What's happening Phistachio
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



i didnt get it quite that bad, but i did suffer a concussion. and i remember none of the accident


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 6, 2012)

good night guys.. im off


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> i didnt get it quite that bad, but i did suffer a concussion. and i remember none of the accident

Click to collapse



Do you know what you did? 
Night dex
Heyy Phistachio


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 6, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Do you know what you did?
> Night dex
> Heyy Phistachio

Click to collapse



vaguely. gunned and the throttle stuck or something, i was headed towards railroad tracks. i flew in the air and thats all i remember.


----------



## Phistachio (Feb 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> vaguely. gunned and the throttle stuck or something, i was headed towards railroad tracks. i flew in the air and thats all i remember.

Click to collapse



Woah, holy crap!  How many days were you in the hospital?


trell959 said:


> Hahaha. I still have a metal rod in my leg, it makes great fun at the airport
> 
> What's happening Phistachio
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Nothing much... Week's getting busier and busier... 

At the airports, what do you have to say to get the guards off you?


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 6, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Woah, holy crap!  How many days were you in the hospital?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i wasnt  took the helmet off after i woke up and went back riding.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> i wasnt  took the helmet off after i woke up and went back riding.

Click to collapse



Haha, like a baws


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 6, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, like a baws

Click to collapse



Damn straight

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 6, 2012)

Night mafia. Southerly flits small Jaylynn thuggish. Words of wisdom from Swype!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 6, 2012)

Ugg, super late goodnight from DdD.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 6, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ugg, super late goodnight from DdD.

Click to collapse



Super late good morning from me 
I lost a class already: mad:

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Super late good morning from me
> I lost a class already: mad:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



 @ your : mad: fail 
Son... I, am disapoint


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 6, 2012)

And yes, asleep for real this time


----------



## husam666 (Feb 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Afternoon everybody!
> This is for Husam
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's awesome 

hey everyone, check the charity thread for video


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 6, 2012)

Goodmorning mafia 
@ hus, I got a loan, I'm going to college next september


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 6, 2012)

congrads dd

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 6, 2012)

nice dd! what are you heading for?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks. Heavy equipment operator


----------



## husam666 (Feb 6, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning mafia
> @ hus, I got a loan, I'm going to college next september

Click to collapse



Nice DD, Congrats


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 6, 2012)

College: the only place where studying female anatomy in your dorm leads to better grades.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 6, 2012)

just came back from university
now ive got to go and make some prints in the darkroom, attend a second studio shooting lesson and make a small videocip with a guy 

dont know if im going to last till the night...


----------



## husam666 (Feb 6, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> College: the only place where studying female anatomy in your dorm leads to better grades.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



I.T. the only place in college where girls don't exist

*forever alone*


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> and make a small videocip with a guy
> 
> dont know if im going to last till the night...

Click to collapse



Bahahaha, oh that can be taken very wrong


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I.T. the only place in college where girls don't exist
> 
> *forever alone*

Click to collapse



Heo course: The only place in college where the girls are most likely to be butches


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 6, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Bahahaha, oh that can be taken very wrong

Click to collapse



lol i know 
the guy who does the shooting lessons wants to see the potential of my camera in video 
im a bit afraid too


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> lol i know
> the guy who does the shooting lessons wants to see the potential of my camera in video
> im a bit afraid too

Click to collapse



Bring friends. And lemons


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I.T. the only place in college where girls don't exist
> 
> *forever alone*

Click to collapse



I.T. the only place in college where guys can program their own girl.


----------



## rr5678 (Feb 6, 2012)

So *F***ING* pissed right now.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 6, 2012)

rr5678 said:


> So *F***ING* pissed right now.

Click to collapse



Well...no one told you to take a 12 gauge to the screen...

Seriously though, that sucks. Which device is that?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## rr5678 (Feb 6, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Well...no one told you to take a 12 gauge to the screen...
> 
> Seriously though, that sucks. Which device is that?
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



The now unavailable in stores HP TouchPad.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 6, 2012)

rr5678 said:


> The now unavailable in stores HP TouchPad.

Click to collapse



HP touchpad you say

it got what it was made for


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 6, 2012)

rr5678 said:


> The now unavailable in stores HP TouchPad.

Click to collapse



Well, if you lived near me I could fix it (provided you found a replacement screen).

-----------------

And Hus, the Touchpad is actually a great device once CM is loaded onto it.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## rr5678 (Feb 6, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Well, if you lived near me I could fix it (provided you found a replacement screen).
> 
> -----------------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, I've got that covered. I bought a replacement digitizer the day it broke. Just waiting for it to arrive so I can swap 'em.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 6, 2012)

Cool cool. Glad you at least have a new screen for it. How'd you bust it like that .


----------



## husam666 (Feb 6, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Well, if you lived near me I could fix it (provided you found a replacement screen).
> 
> -----------------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



touchpad runs android?
I thought it ran web OS


----------



## trell959 (Feb 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> touchpad runs android?
> I thought it ran web OS

Click to collapse



It does, but they've managed to get android running on it. I believe they can boot ics 



Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## rr5678 (Feb 6, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Cool cool. Glad you at least have a new screen for it. How'd you bust it like that .

Click to collapse



TouchPad + Concrete / Rocks = That image above.



husam666 said:


> touchpad runs android?
> I thought it ran web OS

Click to collapse



Android, WebOS, Linux.


----------



## trell959 (Feb 6, 2012)

rr5678 said:


> So *F***ING* pissed right now.

Click to collapse



I think we've all managed to crack a phone/tablet 



Sent.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I think we've all managed to crack a phone/tablet
> 
> 
> 
> Sent.

Click to collapse



Not I... Knocks on wood


----------



## trell959 (Feb 6, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Not I... Knocks on wood

Click to collapse



Lucky. I shattered my Inspire,  and hard bricked me captivate   but the captivate is fixed and has unbrickable mod  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It does, but they've managed to get android running on it. I believe they can boot ics
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



cool.
 speaking about android on non android devices, WP7 devices might get android sometime soon, they started with porting a winmo program that booted android, so it's good news for me


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> cool.
> speaking about android on non android devices, WP7 devices might get android sometime soon, they started with porting a winmo program that booted android, so it's good news for me

Click to collapse



Shoulda just gotten a android


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Lucky. I shattered my Inspire,  and hard bricked me captivate   but the captivate is fixed and has unbrickable mod
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



When I first heard of the unbrickable mod I didn't believe it


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 6, 2012)

So I haz question: what is the smallest, Android smartphone that has physical buttons?

Anybody know? I'm trying to build a new project...

~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Feb 6, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> So I haz question: what is the smallest, Android smartphone that has physical buttons?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



xperia mini

Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> xperia mini

Click to collapse



Too big. Huawei M835 is much smaller...with only a 2.5" screen....

~Jasecloud4


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 6, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey guys, any idea if it's possible to make different accounts for Google Chrome? I finally convinced my mom its better than ie, but now I don't want all her sh!t cluttering up my browser.

Click to collapse



Just get her a gmail account. Once you have done that, click on the wrench icon and sign out of your account...sign her in...and viola! No Mom clutter and She's using Chrome.
One downside, unless it's a Chromebook you have to sign in and out each time you switch users.
Also hi all

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Just get her a gmail account. Once you have done that, click on the wrench icon and sign out of your account...sign her in...and viola! No Mom clutter and She's using Chrome.
> One downside, unless it's a Chromebook you have to sign in and out each time you switch users.
> Also hi all
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



you can also use users in chrome, google it, I'm not using my PC ATM 

Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I think we've all managed to crack a phone/tablet
> 
> 
> 
> Sent.

Click to collapse



Not I. I throw my phone, and it doesn't break.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Not I. I throw my phone, and it doesn't break.

Click to collapse



My gorilla glass can stop a cheetah.







~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 6, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> My gorilla glass can stop a cheetah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree wholeheartedly! This stuff is amazing


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Just get her a gmail account. Once you have done that, click on the wrench icon and sign out of your account...sign her in...and viola! No Mom clutter and She's using Chrome.
> One downside, unless it's a Chromebook you have to sign in and out each time you switch users.
> Also hi all
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Just made two windows profiles instead, I'm actually liking it


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> you can also use users in chrome, google it, I'm not using my PC ATM
> 
> Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA

Click to collapse



I don't have that option in WinXP. I have to click the wrench icon to sign in and out completely. (I haven't gotten my laptop with Win7HP yet.... . )

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 6, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Just made two windows profiles instead, I'm actually liking it

Click to collapse



you can go to settings in chrome, personal, users, add new user, you'll have an icon on the top left side of the screen for each user which you can click to switch between users

---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------


@BD actually I discovered it in winxp 
make sure you're running the latest chrome version


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> you can go to settings in chrome, personal, users, add new user, you'll have an icon on the top left side of the screen for each user which you can click to switch between users
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am. I have both canary build and the dev build installed....besides, Chrome auto updates. 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 6, 2012)

I just found a photo of jase on 9gag


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> you can go to settings in chrome, personal, users, add new user, you'll have an icon on the top left side of the screen for each user which you can click to switch between users
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha, wish I knew that yesterday


----------



## husam666 (Feb 6, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, wish I knew that yesterday

Click to collapse



was yesterday one minute ago? 

lol jk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I just found a photo of jase on 9gag

Click to collapse



Lulz.

My Saiga-12 has Kalashnikitty on it. When people ask why, I just tell them that the biggest insult to an enemy is having the last thing they see be a pink AK 12 Gauge with a gun wielding children's cartoon on it.

~Jasecloud4

P.S. Besides, that couldn't be me. I would never hold my weapon so improperly, or my stance so poorly. Just saying.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 6, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Lulz.
> 
> My Saiga-12 has Kalashnikitty on it. When people ask why, I just tell them that the biggest insult to an enemy is having the last thing they see be a pink AK 12 Gauge with a gun wielding children's cartoon on it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol, good thinking sir


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol, good thinking sir

Click to collapse



ROFL it's mind blowing how effective it is. 

Another thing is, a buddy of mine has his Glock backplate changed out to the Punisher symbol. I keep telling him that if he ever has to use it, he's screwed due to the fact that it looks like he bought the gun just to kill someone with.

My glock has a Garfield backplate. If I get dragged in front of a Grand Jury on a self-defense indictment, no one can use the look of the weapon to say that I'm a sociopath who was just waiting for the moment to kill someone.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Feb 6, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> ROFL it's mind blowing how effective it is.
> 
> Another thing is, a buddy of mine has his Glock backplate changed out to the Punisher symbol. I keep telling him that if he ever has to use it, he's screwed due to the fact that it looks like he bought the gun just to kill someone with.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yep, let's just hope they don't think you're a psychopath for putting some cartoon characters on your gun 

or maybe they will think you're just g4y


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> yep, let's just hope they don't think you're a psychopath for putting some cartoon characters on your gun
> 
> or maybe they will think you're just g4y

Click to collapse



Rofl. Better g4y then in jail....

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 6, 2012)

For teh lulz. Yes its real!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> For teh lulz. Yes its real!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



A little more info please 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> A little more info please
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Adrenaline shot, v6 supercharger, ext4 dalvik moved mod, and I/o tweak

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> For teh lulz. Yes its real!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Bam! 
Not my best score either, that was on my sdcard that got corrupted.


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 7, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Bam!
> Not my best score either, that was on my sdcard that got corrupted.

Click to collapse



You have a newer Gen processor. I've been thinking when my contract runs out, get a g2 and go to simple mobile.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> You have a newer Gen processor. I've been thinking when my contract runs out, get a g2 and go to simple mobile.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Hold on for the G3 man


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 7, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hold on for the G3 man

Click to collapse



No. Like the desire z/tmo-g2

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> No. Like the desire z/tmo-g2
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Lol, I knew what you meant. I'm saying wait for the next generation of them


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 7, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, I knew what you meant. I'm saying wait for the next generation of them

Click to collapse



Noooooo! It wont have the optical trackpad!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Noooooo! It wont have the optical trackpad!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Over rated. I hardly ever use mine


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 7, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Over rated. I hardly ever use mine

Click to collapse



That's what you think! I love it, probably be lost without it

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Feb 7, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Bam!
> Not my best score either, that was on my sdcard that got corrupted.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> That's what you think! I love it, probably be lost without it
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Really? What do you do with it? The only time I use it is in recovery


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Turn off one of them cores and try again


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 7, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Really? What do you do with it? The only time I use it is in recovery

Click to collapse



When I eff up typing that autocorrect can't fix it

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Feb 7, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Turn off one of them cores and try again

Click to collapse



Haha

What's up man

What's up watt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Haha
> 
> What's up man
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wishing moar phones had some type of trackball/pad/joystick. :/ hbu

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Feb 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Wishing moar phones had some type of trackball/pad/joystick. :/ hbu
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I was exited because I thought the original Samsung galaxy s 2 had a trackpad, but its just a huge home button. :/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I was exited because I thought the original Samsung galaxy s 2 had a trackpad, but its just a huge home button. :/

Click to collapse



I thought trackpads went out of style when Blackberry did?

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## Phistachio (Feb 7, 2012)

Good morning mafia 

XXLPB is extremely stable I have to say. I get some FCs here and there, but nothing terrible. I dislike this camera's FW, I liked my hacked FW better. And the gaming performance is MUCH better too! (tested MC3 and Shadowgun). RAM management was very improved too.


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 7, 2012)

Morning guys

Sent from my DesireHD using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 7, 2012)

Morning!

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 7, 2012)

Goodmorning to you all


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 7, 2012)

I just read a CNN article about all the problems with Apple's Chinese contract workers and the abuses that go on.

Apple stated: "*We care about every worker in our worldwide supply chain. We insist that our suppliers provide safe working conditions, treat workers with dignity and respect,* and use environmentally responsible manufacturing processes wherever Apple products are made."

Apple caring about anything other than profits? Lulz. That has to be the funniest s**t ever written.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 7, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> I just read a CNN article about all the problems with Apple's Chinese contract workers and the abuses that go on.
> 
> Apple stated: "*We care about every worker in our worldwide supply chain. We insist that our suppliers provide safe working conditions, treat workers with dignity and respect,* and use environmentally responsible manufacturing processes wherever Apple products are made."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sigh, apple is so pathetic. Do they think that anyone who isn't a isheep believes that bs?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeap. Apple thinks that they have the whole world on standby ready to be shafted.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Say...why don't you write about the Motorola fail after they did not refurbished many XOOMs and left personal information from the old owners and now giving away $100 plus recalling them XOOMs?
> 
> true story

Click to collapse



You haz source? 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Not only source but teh email recalling me XOOM

Click to collapse



Can you forward me teh email? I'm already working on permission for making an article about this (and other similar incidents).

~Jasecloud4


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 7, 2012)

Bacon strips &
Bacon strips &
Bacon strips &
Bacon strips &
Bacon strips &
Bacon strips &
Bacon strips &
Bacon strips &
Bacon strips 
(damn, I'm hungry now)

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 7, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Bacon strips &
> Bacon strips &
> Bacon strips &
> Bacon strips &
> ...

Click to collapse



MMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....bacon is delicious. 

Bacon wrapped burger with butter, loaded onto a glazed donut, coated in caramel.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 7, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> MMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....bacon is delicious.
> 
> Bacon wrapped burger with butter, loaded onto a glazed donut, coated in caramel.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Filled with bacon

Sent from my DesireHD using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Filled with bacon
> 
> Sent from my DesireHD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



With moar bacon on top!


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 7, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> With moar bacon on top!

Click to collapse



And yes my phone is nao a desire HD 

Sent from my DesireHD using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> And yes my phone is nao a desire HD
> 
> Sent from my DesireHD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Bacon makes phones cooler? Wonder what my GNex would become?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 7, 2012)

.DID YOU GUYS SEE THE FREE IPHONE?!?!?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> .DID YOU GUYS SEE THE FREE IPHONE?!?!?

Click to collapse



HUH? Where?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 7, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> HUH? Where?
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Stickied in off-topic, M_T_M has free iphone if we follow rules


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 7, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> With moar bacon on top!

Click to collapse



Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Feb 7, 2012)

wasssuppiii?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Stickied in off-topic, M_T_M has free iphone if we follow rules

Click to collapse



This is the only thing in the thread:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 7, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> This is the only thing in the thread: http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120106052215/villains/images/c/c4/TrollFaceDancing.gif

Click to collapse



i know


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 7, 2012)

is there a forum like xda for computers?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> is there a forum like xda for computers?

Click to collapse



1.An electronic device for storing and processing data, typically in binary form, according to instructions given to it in a variable program.

Answer: XDA

~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Feb 7, 2012)

@mtm nothing, and no, actually my phone is running better than ever, though it's still half bricked


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 7, 2012)

Barbecue chicken. :thumbup:

Sent from my DesireHD using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Barbecue chicken. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my DesireHD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sounds Damn good ima bout to have some meat pies


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 8, 2012)

I hate stupid people 

Sent from my DesireHD using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I hate stupid people
> 
> Sent from my DesireHD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Stupid people hate you


----------



## trell959 (Feb 8, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Stupid people hate you

Click to collapse



Mean :/



watt9493 said:


> I hate stupid people
> 
> Sent from my DesireHD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What happened? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Mean :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not mean, there stupid cuz they hate him... Idk man, I'm tired.lol
But that wasn't meant to be hurtfull


----------



## Omnichron (Feb 8, 2012)

On turning the other cheek: After proving yourself cheek attack proof, beat the crap out of him. 

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## Omnichron (Feb 8, 2012)

^this guy rocks!

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 8, 2012)

Lol, what's up omni?


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 8, 2012)

heyy guys.. wasabi?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 8, 2012)

I have some terrible, absolutely horrible news. Monday night at 10: 03pm Orion died while Sparky and I were rushing Him to a 24hr emergency Avian vet. We had come home  at 9:30pm from visiting my Mom the hospital. We found him on the floor of His cage, unresponsive and barely breathing. The vet thinks it was a defect in Orion's heart that no one would know about unless well, this happened.    
I feel terrible and I am utterly heartbroken over the loss of Orion. 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have some terrible, absolutely horrible news. Monday night at 10: 03pm Orion died while Sparky and I were rushing Him to a 24hr emergency Avian vet. We had come home  at 9:30pm from visiting my Mom the hospital. We found him on the floor of His cage, unresponsive and barely breathing. The vet thinks it was a defect in Orion's heart that no one would know about unless well, this happened.
> I feel terrible and I am utterly heartbroken over the loss of Orion.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm so sorry bridget

Sent from my DesireHD using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm so sorry bridget
> 
> Sent from my DesireHD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks Cam. Sparky is really upset as well. 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have some terrible, absolutely horrible news. Monday night at 10: 03pm Orion died while Sparky and I were rushing Him to a 24hr emergency Avian vet. We had come home  at 9:30pm from visiting my Mom the hospital. We found him on the floor of His cage, unresponsive and barely breathing. The vet thinks it was a defect in Orion's heart that no one would know about unless well, this happened.
> I feel terrible and I am utterly heartbroken over the loss of Orion.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



  
Im so sorry bd...  

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 8, 2012)

Omg, Babydoll. That's absolutely horrible  I felt kinda connected to him as well since I picked the name. R.I.P Orion


----------



## husam666 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry for your loss BD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 8, 2012)

Coffee puts me in a weird mood


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 8, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Coffee puts me in a weird mood

Click to collapse



Aaaaaaand, the mood is broken. Moving on.

Yes. Drinking a gallon of spiked coffee will do that to you.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 8, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Aaaaaaand, the mood is broken. Moving on.
> 
> Yes. Drinking a gallon of spiked coffee will do that to you.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Spiked with speeeeeeeeeeeeeeed!!!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 8, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Spiked with speeeeeeeeeeeeeeed!!!

Click to collapse



Eh...speed is weak. You want to up your game drink battery acid. 

~Jasecloud4

Note: Any and all opinions expressed in this post are the opinions of a madman and should not be taken at face vaule. Viewer discretion is advised, and following the above instructions may lead to permanent and long-term damage to the human body and should not be followed.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 8, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Eh...speed is weak. You want to up your game drink battery acid.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4
> 
> Note: Any and all opinions expressed in this post are the opinions of a madman and should not be taken at face vaule. Viewer discretion is advised, and following the above instructions may lead to permanent and long-term damage to the human body and should not be followed.

Click to collapse



I don't think there would be any enjoyment at all from that, so I'll pass


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 8, 2012)

Damn, R.I.P Orion  I was hoping dd was trolling, but it's true. 

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 8, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Eh...speed is weak. You want to up your game drink battery acid.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4
> 
> Note: Any and all opinions expressed in this post are the opinions of a madman and should not be taken at face vaule. Viewer discretion is advised, and following the above instructions may lead to permanent and long-term damage to the human body and should not be followed.

Click to collapse



Or another kind of acid... Just saying.







Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 8, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Damn, R.I.P Orion  I was hoping dd was trolling, but it's true.

Click to collapse



No, she was definitely serious. If she wasn't, I would have made a comment about having baby bird for dinner.



idavid_ said:


> Or another kind of acid... Just saying.

Click to collapse



Yeah, no. That pitcture is awful.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Where is that article??

Click to collapse



Awaiting official approval.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 8, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Or another kind of acid... Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Been there done that


----------



## husam666 (Feb 8, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Been there done that

Click to collapse



Don't forget to keep scrolling up and down when you look at it


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Don't forget to keep scrolling up and down when you look at it

Click to collapse








~Jasecloud4


----------



## trell959 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm giving blood. Wish me luck! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm giving blood. Wish me luck!

Click to collapse



Ewwww....that's not a fun experience. You never just wake up and decide "Hey, I'm going to donate blood because I enjoy it today."

~Jasecloud4


----------



## trell959 (Feb 8, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Ewwww....that's not a fun experience. You never just wake up and decide "Hey, I'm going to donate blood because I enjoy it today."
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



I chose too 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I chose too
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



For a second I thought your hand was your leg 
anyway, when you get back home, do *NOT *fap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
you have been warned 
good luck and enjoy the free cookie


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I chose too

Click to collapse



Lulz, it's not like you can be drafted to give blood.

Seriously though, I've only met one person who enjoyed giving blood, and she wore a dog collar, and spiked boots.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 8, 2012)

Dont have enough money for a gym membership -.- but I made honor roll

Sent from my DesireHD using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Dont have enough money for a gym membership -.- but I made honor roll

Click to collapse



Real men don't need a gym. Just an old Volkswagen Beetle and some determination.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 8, 2012)

Go look at the cool M_T_M thread i made, I DARE YOU!!!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 8, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Go look at the cool M_T_M thread i made, I DARE YOU!!!

Click to collapse



I did nothing happened


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 8, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Go look at the cool M_T_M thread i made, I DARE YOU!!!

Click to collapse



M_T_M is cool? HOW DARE YOU INSULT OUR MODERATOR WITH SUCH LOW BROW WORDS!!!!!!!!!!

M_T_M at minimum should be decribed with words no shorter or less powerful than Awesomazing.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I did nothing happened

Click to collapse



you lost the game


----------



## husam666 (Feb 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I did nothing happened

Click to collapse



OK there seriously something wrong with me today, I keep reading stuff something else


----------



## htc fan89 (Feb 8, 2012)

guys what happen to purple Llama? Is he MIA again?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 9, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> guys what happen to purple Llama? Is he MIA again?

Click to collapse



He always is


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey guys... Early good morning at 3.30 am

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 9, 2012)

18 months tomorrow. 

Sent from my DesireHD using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Feb 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> 18 months tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my DesireHD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Im single now :/

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Im single now :/
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sorry buddy. :/

Sent from my DesireHD using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sent from my DesireHD using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Im single now :/
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's sucks man. 

@watt, congrats


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 9, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> That's sucks man.
> 
> @watt, congrats

Click to collapse



Eh, being single just means that you can date married women without having to worry about your girlfriend coming after you.

@watt what are we congratulating you about?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 9, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Eh, being single just means that you can date married women without having to worry about your girlfriend coming after you.
> 
> @watt what are we congratulating you about?
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



For sticking with something and not having a child?

Sent from my DesireHD using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> For sticking with something and not having a child?
> 
> Sent from my DesireHD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This. The most I've lasted is 11months


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 9, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> This. The most I've lasted is 11months

Click to collapse



Damn, how many kids do you have?

Kid wise I haz none (thank God!). Relationship wise I've lasted 43 days; even that was too long.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 9, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Damn, how many kids do you have?
> 
> Kid wise I haz none (thank God!). Relationship wise I've lasted 43 days; even that was too long.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



My number was relationship wise. And no kids either

Umm dude... 43days. You scared of commitment?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 9, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> My number was relationship wise. And no kids either
> 
> Umm dude... 43days. You scared of commitment?

Click to collapse



Scared? No. Picky? Yes.

I hate the fact that most 95% of women don't understand 99% of what comes out of my mouth. It's just awful. Unfortunately, due to the nature of the intellectual beast only 1% of that 5% are attractive enough to warrant my attention. Only 15% of that 1% have the personality I'm looking for.

Ergo, I simply burn through the attractive one's and when I get tired/annoyed (which is relatively quickly) I move on to the next one; which due to genetics is usually a relative of hers.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> These facts are as made up as the promise of the XOOM article in the portal...
> Also......wadayadoin'?

Click to collapse



Lulz. I really did write a XOOM article. As for the facts above, yes they're...exaggerated.

I'm wondering how I can convince my soon to be ex-girlfriend to let me have a threesome with her sister.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## trell959 (Feb 9, 2012)

Dead.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 9, 2012)

Definitely dead....

Whear iz evrybudy?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 9, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Definitely dead....
> 
> Whear iz evrybudy?
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Working unfortunately


----------



## trell959 (Feb 9, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Working unfortunately

Click to collapse



I'm working too, but my break it over now

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm working too, but my break it over now
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Back to work ya slacker


----------



## trell959 (Feb 10, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Back to work ya slacker

Click to collapse



Forklift driver left early, i get to drive!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Forklift driver left early, i get to drive!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Try not to bust nothin  I put a pipe through the skidsteer tire today.lol


----------



## trell959 (Feb 10, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Try not to bust nothin  I put a pipe through the skidsteer tire today.lol

Click to collapse



so after driving it , i want that to be my job position!!!!! But sadly, i can't 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Feb 10, 2012)

any of you guys use netflix?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> so after driving it , i want that to be my job position!!!!! But sadly, i can't
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Kill teh other guy??

@htc fan, nope. Why?


----------



## trell959 (Feb 10, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Kill teh other guy??
> 
> @htc fan, nope. Why?

Click to collapse



I wish  but you have to be 18 and have a forklift license 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I wish  but you have to be 18 and have a forklift license
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



U mad cause I can get it. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 10, 2012)

Somebody shoot me. Its 4 am and I can't sleep: mad:

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Somebody shoot me. Its 4 am and I can't sleep: mad:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Smoke weed and fap... Problem solved


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 10, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Smoke weed and fap... Problem solved

Click to collapse



Or call a girl over

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Feb 10, 2012)

or call a girl over, and fap and smoke weed together.... 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> or call a girl over, and fap and smoke weed together....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Eliminate teh fap. That's what the girl is for

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Feb 10, 2012)

Be right back, gonna flash cyanogen

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Or call a girl over
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Its 4am, he doesnt have time to wait for no girl.


----------



## trell959 (Feb 10, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Its 4am, he doesnt have time to wait for no girl.

Click to collapse



Or take an acid trip 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Or take an acid trip
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah, cuz that will help him sleep


----------



## trell959 (Feb 10, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, cuz that will help him sleep

Click to collapse



Well if you have acid, why would you want to sleep in the first place? XD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2012)

Why the heck is this thread alll da wai down here????  

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why the heck is this thread alll da wai down here????
> 
> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Cause we have half our active members posting? 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Cause we have half our active members posting?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 

Pipsqueak approved this message


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pipsqueak approved this message

Click to collapse



Trolololol

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Cause we have half our active members posting?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Unfortunately its true, we are a dying breed here


----------



## joshyakadamien (Feb 10, 2012)

i delelted this post because of the rules and the whining of the crowd... now this is why half of the members are posting just thinking...


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2012)

joshyakadamien said:


> sorry for the posts, but i need at least 10 posts just to post where i want to so...

Click to collapse



Get out! This thread is NOT for the likes of you n00b

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2012)

I think it's time I stack up all my comps, chromebooks, tablets and, phones....to cause people to be jelly. 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 10, 2012)

joshyakadamien said:


> sorry for the posts, but i need at least 10 posts just to post where i want to so...

Click to collapse



Read the forum rules and edit your post. You have 1 hour until I report you
Now please 







Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I think it's time I stack up all my comps, chromebooks, tablets and, phones....to cause people to be jelly.
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



And revive the stacking things thread?


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2012)

It show up nao?

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> And revive the stacking things thread?

Click to collapse



Oooooooooo....yeah!

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 10, 2012)

joshyakadamien said:


> sorry for the posts, but i need at least 10 posts just to post where i want to so...

Click to collapse



It boggles my mind when people do this. It's really easy to make 10 useful posts


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 10, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> It boggles my mind when people do this. It's really easy to make 10 useful posts

Click to collapse



Hey dd,BD 
Let's wait for this one... Report him in about an hour, if he hasn't edited his post 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey dd,BD
> Let's wait for this one... Report him in about an hour, if he hasn't edited his post
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



K. Hi Dex.
Also, since I didn't say it b4....Hello
DD
Cam
Anyone else not n00bing around in here 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## trell959 (Feb 10, 2012)

No school for me today :|

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> No school for me today :|
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey trell! Same here... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey trell! Same here...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Hey, how bout that... Me too


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 10, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey, how bout that... Me too

Click to collapse



It's so cute when all the kids get out school. That's when I ride around in my van:


----------



## trell959 (Feb 10, 2012)

have you guys meet my Inspire 4g? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> have you guys meet my Inspire 4g?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why yes... Yes I did. And I punched it in the face


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> have you guys meet my Inspire 4g?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Is that what they call broken heart? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2012)

So Sparky and I will be *sigh* cleaning out Orion's cage today. Still undecided whether to get another bird.

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> So Sparky and I will be *sigh* cleaning out Orion's cage today. Still undecided whether to get another bird.
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Why not? We always need new companions 

Also good noob is good. He edited his post 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Why not? We always need new companions
> 
> Also good noob is good. He edited his post
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Edited post=good, indeed.
Will be introducing new avian member soon for approval....
(Maybe. Must be approved prior by Pipsqueak and must like to perch on my chromebook)
Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 10, 2012)

Sorry for my lack of posting, but does anyone here use love film?

If you do I got a code in the post today,  if you use it you get 20 pound Amazon gift card and 30 days free love film  

anyone want it? 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2012)

Y no 1 comment on my new pc? 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 10, 2012)

link me 


Babydoll25 said:


> Y no 1 comment on my new pc?
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 10, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sorry for my lack of posting, but does anyone here use love film?
> 
> If you do I got a code in the post today,  if you use it you get 20 pound Amazon gift card and 30 days free love film
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Love film? I love and I use rolls of film on my camera, but not sure if that's what you're talking about 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 10, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sorry for my lack of posting, but does anyone here use love film?
> 
> If you do I got a code in the post today,  if you use it you get 20 pound Amazon gift card and 30 days free love film
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You always just show up and apologize for not posting and then disappear again
Have you tried the new creation kit for skyrim yet?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Love film? I love and I use rolls of film on my camera, but not sure if that's what you're talking about
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse




XD lol not exactly 

sorry DD,  iim getting distracted  also no, sounds cool, what is it? XD 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> link me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here Maxey.....l00k

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Here Maxey.....l00k
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Very nice  Also your keyboard looks awesome, Annnd... Your chrome logo.. It's orange.. How? XD


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 10, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Very nice  Also your keyboard looks awesome, Annnd... Your chrome logo.. It's orange.. How? XD

Click to collapse



Its gold not orange  
Its a tweak. Google it 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Its gold not orange
> Its a tweak. Google it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Wow awesomexD Cheers


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 10, 2012)

My golden circle is prettier than yours. 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 10, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lol not exactly
> 
> sorry DD,  iim getting distracted  also no, sounds cool, what is it? XD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Someone has a.dd.  It's the official tool released by Bethesda for making skyrim mods


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 10, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Someone has a.dd.  It's the official tool released by Bethesda for making skyrim mods

Click to collapse



Blech, Skyrim...makes me want to shoot myself with an arrow in the knee.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## trell959 (Feb 10, 2012)

No school + no work = working on car

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 10, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Blech, Skyrim...makes me want to shoot myself with an arrow in the knee.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Have you tried it?


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> have you guys meet my Inspire 4g?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I think that needs a new screen

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Feb 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I think that needs a new screen
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Its still somewhat usable

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Its still somewhat usable
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's hand slice central

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Feb 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> That's hand slice central
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I cut the side of my face once....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I cut the side of my face once....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's when it's time for a new phone 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Here Maxey.....l00k
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Get Norton off that computer nao! 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Feb 10, 2012)

FML


$500 i just spent :/

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> FML
> 
> 
> $500 i just spent :/
> ...

Click to collapse



For?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Feb 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> For?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Brakes for my car.  I need the whole system. Looking at them the previous owner didn't replace them. Rear brakes are basically metal to metal and i need a new brake cylinder for both sides. I'll be busy all day...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Brakes for my car.  I need the whole system. Looking at them the previous owner didn't replace them. Rear brakes are basically metal to metal and i need a new brake cylinder for both sides. I'll be busy all day...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lololol I've been there.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 10, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Have you tried it?

Click to collapse



I own it.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 10, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> I own it.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



You really don't like it tho? 
Mod it up


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 10, 2012)

Nasty silver-Grey snow sky moving in

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 10, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> You really don't like it tho?
> Mod it up

Click to collapse



Nope. Gameplay is redundant. Too little valuable dialogue options from NPC's. Not enough gore, epecially from a Bethesda game. There's not enough weapon/item variation among enemies.

It's too generic. It's like they took Fallout 3, prettied it up, made it medieval, removed the grit and darkness, and added Twilight to it.

In short, everything that was right about their previous games got shoved down the poop shoot and spit out a disheveled mess.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 10, 2012)

It's a good game


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 10, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Nope. Gameplay is redundant. Too little valuable dialogue options from NPC's. Not enough gore, epecially from a Bethesda game. There's not enough weapon/item variation among enemies.
> 
> It's too generic. It's like they took Fallout 3, prettied it up, made it medieval, removed the grit and darkness, and added Twilight to it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can think what you want to think about it, but I think many many people disagree with you


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello:
Kitty (jase)
Meatwad (watt)
Mr. Taco (Max)
Donbot (DD)
Black Square (trell)

Anyone else that post will get a name


----------



## trell959 (Feb 10, 2012)

Watt check your pm

Howdy David hows your dog doing? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 10, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> You can think what you want to think about it, but I think many many people disagree with you

Click to collapse



I'm sure they do. Many people also follow Scientology, think crack rocks are okay to smoke, and play Russian roulette, but hey I don't judge. I just let them live in ignorance. 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Watt check your pm
> 
> Howdy David hows your dog doing?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey! I want pm too 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Watt check your pm
> 
> Howdy David hows your dog doing?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse




Hes good, i had to steal him back from lordmanhattan 

He is acting better but still chews on shoes, at least he is not chewing my wires other wise he would be in big trouble!!

Also

Hello White Coat Dexter


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Watt check your pm
> 
> Howdy David hows your dog doing?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You made me a very very happy man my friend 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 10, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> I'm sure they do. Many people also follow Scientology, think crack rocks are okay to smoke, and play Russian roulette, but hey I don't judge. I just let them live in ignorance.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Lolz I don't think Russian Roulette is that popular


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2012)

I bought skullckackers! (boots)
Pics-a-comin'

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 10, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lolz I don't think Russian Roulette is that popular

Click to collapse



No but Scientology and crack rocks are. So too are Skyrim lovers. 

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## trell959 (Feb 10, 2012)

parenting win or fail? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl1ujzRidmU&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> parenting win or fail?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl1ujzRidmU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## trell959 (Feb 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



  

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse





Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> parenting win or fail?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl1ujzRidmU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Win I think


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> parenting win or fail?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl1ujzRidmU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Speechless... Not for father's reaction, but for the whole situation 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Speechless... Not for father's reaction, but for the whole situation
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Crackheads

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 11, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> No but Scientology and crack rocks are. So too are Skyrim lovers.
> 
> Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.

Click to collapse



Just because something is popular doesn't make it wrong. I'm a proud crack... Er, um, skooma partaker


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 11, 2012)

Guys, I feel bad about myself. I didn't try to stop my cousin from getting a iphone


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 11, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Just because something is popular doesn't make it wrong. I'm a proud crack... Er, um, skooma partaker

Click to collapse



Nothing wrong with a little crack 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phistachio (Feb 11, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Guys, I feel bad about myself. I didn't try to stop my cousin from getting a iphone

Click to collapse



Don't worry, sooner or later he'll realize the mistake he has done 

Good evening guys! I've been away for too long now


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 11, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Don't worry, sooner or later he'll realize the mistake he has done
> 
> Good evening guys! I've been away for too long now

Click to collapse



Welcome back Mr P

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 11, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Don't worry, sooner or later he'll realize the mistake he has done
> 
> Good evening guys! I've been away for too long now

Click to collapse



Well the reason I didn't try to stop him is he is autistic, so maybe the simplicity of ios would actually be better? 
Anyways, welcome back you green skinned nut


----------



## Phistachio (Feb 11, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Guys, I feel bad about myself. I didn't try to stop my cousin from getting a iphone

Click to collapse





dexter93 said:


> Welcome back Mr P
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





deliriousDroid said:


> Well the reason I didn't try to stop him is he is autistic, so maybe the simplicity of ios would actually be better?
> Anyways, welcome back you green skinned nut

Click to collapse



Oh, that changes things... Yes, iOS would be good for him then...

How are you guys doing? Any cool news?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 11, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Oh, that changes things... Yes, iOS would be good for him then...
> 
> How are you guys doing? Any cool news?

Click to collapse



I'm heading to college in september  oh, and there's a showdown happening in the photography thread


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 11, 2012)

New skullckackers....erm......bootz! 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> New skullckackers....erm......bootz!
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Jeezus, those def look like they could crack a skull!


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 11, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'm heading to college in september  oh, and there's a showdown happening in the photography thread

Click to collapse



I'm done. I made my point. He's gonna try to come back with a witty comment about how I'm a piece of **** because I'm from Philadelphia. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phistachio (Feb 11, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'm heading to college in september  oh, and there's a showdown happening in the photography thread

Click to collapse



Nice! College is after the 12th grade right?

A showdown?  Interesting...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 11, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Nice! College is after the 12th grade right?
> 
> A showdown?  Interesting...

Click to collapse



Usually it is yeah, but it's been a while since I've graduated highschool. 

@watt, eh, dirk is giving it to him pretty hard, I doubt he will respond to you


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm done. I made my point. He's gonna try to come back with a witty comment about how I'm a piece of **** because I'm from Philadelphia.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Philly>NYC. Nuff said.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 11, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Usually it is yeah, but it's been a while since I've graduated highschool.
> 
> @watt, eh, dirk is giving it to him pretty hard, I doubt he will respond to you

Click to collapse



Actually I'm the only one talking. And I'm on mobile... Jas is hiding xD

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Actually I'm the only one talking. And I'm on mobile... Jas is hiding xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Jas is ummm.....NOT NICE. We win!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 11, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Jeezus, those def look like they could crack a skull!

Click to collapse



Steel toe. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Philly>NYC. Nuff said.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Exactly!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Steel toe.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



*runsandhides*
Use on jas?

Lololol, I kid


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 11, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> *runsandhides*
> Use on jas?
> 
> Lololol, I kid

Click to collapse



Trolololol

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Feb 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Trolololol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lolololorT

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> lolololorT
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Troll

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Feb 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Troll
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Trolls? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Trolls?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse








Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 11, 2012)

Morning 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 11, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> *runsandhides*
> Use on jas?
> 
> Lololol, I kid

Click to collapse



Maybe. 
However, I should have "resident skullcrackerette" added to my Mafia title.....Don'tcha think?   

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 11, 2012)

I haz teh snow!! 
Morning 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 11, 2012)

Mafia! Y u no post!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Mafia! Y u no post!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I posteded..... 
Y u no notice my posts Cam?
I also make back up of my C:\ drive nao.....

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I posteded.....
> Y u no notice my posts Cam?
> I also make back up of my C:\ drive nao.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nothing was showing up. What program are you using for it, and get rid of fsking Norton!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Nothing was showing up. What program are you using for it, and get rid of fsking Norton!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The Norton came with the pc. I'm not using it. I'll delete it after....  I'm using Gateway's own back up software. I'm also gonna dl and burn a Win7 DVD next. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 11, 2012)

Goodmorning mafia peeps. It's Damn cold today 

@babydoll, will change that position name soon


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 11, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning mafia peeps. It's Damn cold today
> 
> @babydoll, will change that position name soon

Click to collapse



@dd woo yay! 
I haz the snowz 2! Snow is cold....not as cold as Canada....  but....I digress..... Sparky and I are going back to Pete's Bird Garden today..... Moar birds????? Maybe.... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> @dd woo yay!
> I haz the snowz 2! Snow is cold....not as cold as Canada....  but....I digress..... Sparky and I are going back to Pete's Bird Garden today..... Moar birds????? Maybe....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That is a awesome store name you should get a parrot


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 11, 2012)

Morning all....today I think I'm going to have parrot stew coupled with a side of monkey brains and horse jerky.

Should be delish.

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 11, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Morning all....today I think I'm going to have parrot stew coupled with a side of monkey brains and horse jerky.
> 
> Should be delish.
> 
> Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.

Click to collapse



I've tried brain before, cow brain. Tasted like sh!t


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 11, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Goodmorning mafia peeps. It's Damn cold today
> 
> @babydoll, will change that position name soon

Click to collapse



And done


----------



## trell959 (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sup trell?


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 11, 2012)

What's up guys. Back from my volunteer hours.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 11, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> That is a awesome store name you should get a parrot

Click to collapse



Parrots=$$$$$$$$$$$$ 
Cockatiels, Lovebirds, Parakeets and Canaries=$$$ 
Also, parrots require huge cages and Amazon parrots (a common type of parrot kept) are just nasty and mean.  
I no likey Amazon parrots 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> What's up guys. Back from my volunteer hours.

Click to collapse



They allow you to volunteer in prison?

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 11, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> They allow you to volunteer in prison?
> 
> Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.

Click to collapse



Loool.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Parrots=$$$$$$$$$$$$
> Cockatiels, Lovebirds, Parakeets and Canaries=$$$
> Also, parrots require huge cages and Amazon parrots (a common type of parrot kept) are just nasty and mean.
> I no likey Amazon parrots
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, but they can talk!!  that's totally worth $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 11, 2012)

Brown ones are from 1954 green one is from 53 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 11, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, but they can talk!!  that's totally worth $$$$$$$$$$

Click to collapse



Parakeets can talk  so can Cockatiels (although, they ARE better at whistling) 
Talking birds are overrated....

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Brown ones are from 1954 green one is from 53
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ummm....nice?? 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 11, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, but they can talk!!  that's totally worth $$$$$$$$$$

Click to collapse



Who wants to hear a bird talk? Right in the middle of getting it on your hear, "Haha, too short, rawk."



watt9493 said:


> Brown ones are from 1954 green one is from 53

Click to collapse



Who keeps moonshine for 50+ years?

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Parakeets can talk  so can Cockatiels (although, they ARE better at whistling)
> Talking birds are overrated....
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Can they talk as well as parrots tho?


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 11, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Can they talk as well as parrots tho?

Click to collapse



YES. I had a "paracreep"  named  Baby that had a vocabulary of 110 words.....

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Feb 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> YES. I had a "paracreep"  named  Baby that had a vocabulary of 110 words.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes but must importantly will it blend... I mean can it rap?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 11, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Yes but must importantly will it blend... I mean can it rap?

Click to collapse



Haha, that would be epic


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummm....nice??
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Its classic. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 11, 2012)

Women frustrate me

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Women frustrate me
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nobody can figure them out man, don't hurt your head a trying


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Women frustrate me
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



At least you have one.

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 11, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> At least you have one.
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



You're better off

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> You're better off
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This. I can live off of one night stands for a while I think


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 11, 2012)

Lolz http://phandroid.com/2012/02/11/cha...ris/?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenews


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 11, 2012)

Power button is borked

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Feb 11, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lolz http://phandroid.com/2012/02/11/cha...ris/?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenews

Click to collapse



Now that owns siri lol

Small Rant, I hate Canada post..


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 11, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Yes but must importantly will it blend... I mean can it rap?

Click to collapse





Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 11, 2012)

I just bought a white pearl Cockatiel. Pics tomorrow when I pick up the bird. Still miss Orion though. 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Power button is borked
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 oh noes!

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## htc fan89 (Feb 11, 2012)

What happen to Orion? M.I.A ?


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I just bought a white pearl Cockatiel. Pics tomorrow when I pick up the bird. Still miss Orion though.
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse











Babydoll25 said:


> oh noes!
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Lets hope this bird is healthy. Poor orion

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi... Bye


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 11, 2012)

Kingdom of loathing 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phistachio (Feb 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> You're better off
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It always depends... 

Good evening mafia!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I just bought a white pearl Cockatiel. Pics tomorrow when I pick up the bird. Still miss Orion though.
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Why can't you take them home the day you buy them?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 12, 2012)

Yo.

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 12, 2012)

If I post again tonight, take it with a grain of salt. I came to a kegger with a tequila


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 12, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> If I post again tonight, take it with a grain of salt. I came to a kegger with a tequila

Click to collapse



canada goes hard?


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Lets hope this bird is healthy. Poor orion
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I hope so too. I'm taking the new bird for a vet appt Monday morning.

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Why can't you take them home the day you buy them?

Click to collapse



I can. I just never do. I like to have everything all set up, so when I bring them home, they don't have to wait in the carrier while I get the cage ready. Also, I want to prep the other birds for the new arrival. (temporary cage placement differences and the new bird is kind of quarrantined from my other birds for the first day to acclimate.)
Plus, I had to buy the toys (plastic ones mostly) I can't make and new perches, dishes ect. I may reuse cages, (after thorough cleaning of course) but I don't ever reuse perches or dishes or toys....
Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## trell959 (Feb 12, 2012)

Long. Work. Day. Sorry Watt

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Long. Work. Day. Sorry Watt
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sleep. Now. Trell??

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Feb 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sleep. Now. Trell??
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Maybe, but it's still early 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Long. Work. Day. Sorry Watt
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Its cool

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 12, 2012)

http://www.losapos.com/starwarstunisia
Taking my girlfriend 
Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> http://www.losapos.com/starwarstunisia
> Taking my girlfriend
> Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lulz....hope she's a force user... otherwise could be boring.

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2012)

Going to pick up BIG HUGE New parakeet cage AND THE COCKATIEL!     
Pics-a-comin.....

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> canada goes hard?

Click to collapse



I think my toezs broken....


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 12, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Lulz....hope she's a force user... otherwise could be boring.
> 
> Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.

Click to collapse



More so then I.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I think my toezs broken....

Click to collapse





Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse





Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2012)

Someone wants to say hi......

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2012)

I think I'll call you.....snowflake. Maybe.  

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Someone wants to say hi......

Click to collapse



That bird looks evil.

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Someone wants to say hi......
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



No me gusta birdies! 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Someone wants to say hi......
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse




XD mohawk 

Hey mafia




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD mohawk
> 
> Hey mafia
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup macaroni 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 12, 2012)

sup Watt  whats up? 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Everyone is telling me me to go to the hospital, but I'm day drunk, so I'm not feeling any pain


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> No me gusta birdies!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You gusta birdies NAO! OR PIPSQUEAK WILL BE MAD.

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Everyone is telling me me to go to the hospital, but I'm day drunk, so I'm not feeling any pain

Click to collapse



YOU GO HOSPITAL NAO!

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 12, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Everyone is telling me me to go to the hospital, but I'm day drunk, so I'm not feeling any pain

Click to collapse




whats up?  

Edit: just went back a page  Hope its not dude xD just hop around for a bit to stop making it worse if you don't want to go  bit I guess you should xD



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You gusta birdies NAO! OR PIPSQUEAK WILL BE MAD.
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



I'm allergic 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm allergic
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak says you like birdies ANYWAY! Birdies no transmit allergies thru Da Interwebz..... 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2012)

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2012)

Technically, I've broken my own rulez. 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Technically, I've broken my own rulez.
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



How?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> How?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



New bird is ummmm.....mingling on Da first day! 
I'm a bad BD. BD is bad.

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> New bird is ummmm.....mingling on Da first day!
> I'm a bad BD. BD is bad.
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



That's alright?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> That's alright?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah. Nothing bad will happen. Some birds like to be by themselves in a new environment, some don't. I usually cover three sides of the cage so the new bird can only see out of the front. Snowflake didn't like that. So I uncovered him/her

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2012)

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah. Nothing bad will happen. Some birds like to be by themselves in a new environment, some don't. I usually cover three sides of the cage so the new bird can only see out of the front. Snowflake didn't like that. So I uncovered him/her
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Feb 13, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 13, 2012)

Uggggggg I need to sober updates


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



  

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (Feb 13, 2012)

Good evening guys! 

Bah, I guess these are the only 10 mins I'll be able to be on XDA this week...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse




Chinese food time


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 13, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Good evening guys!
> 
> Bah, I guess these are the only 10 mins I'll be able to be on XDA this week...

Click to collapse



Why's that phis?


----------



## Phistachio (Feb 13, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Why's that phis?

Click to collapse



Quite busy with school, plus concerts, going out and hopefully a date... All in this week!


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 13, 2012)

Me gusta

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 13, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Me gusta
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Birdies?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Birdies?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



So. Y HTC inspire that will soon arrive at my door via trell.  

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 13, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> So. Y HTC inspire that will soon arrive at my door via trell.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



....Vodka, Bourbon, or Gin. These are my choices. Only one as I have work in the morning.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 13, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> ....Vodka, Bourbon, or Gin. These are my choices. Only one as I have work in the morning.

Click to collapse



I'm running off of vodka today. Feeling rather hagered


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 13, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'm running off of vodka today. Feeling rather hagered

Click to collapse



Lulz. Vodka will do that, although personally Yaeger takes the biggest toll on me.

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 13, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Lulz. Vodka will do that, although personally Yaeger takes the biggest toll on me.
> 
> Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.

Click to collapse



Same here, that's my blackout kryptonite


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 13, 2012)

It's a chirp fest in mai hoose!  
Everybody CHIRP!
Also, hi. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 13, 2012)

XD lol, hi dude 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Welcome 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Feb 13, 2012)

Good morning 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 13, 2012)

'Afternoon trell


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



You've been banned for so long? Welcome back.

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## trell959 (Feb 13, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Afternoon trell

Click to collapse



What are you up too


Hi David


Hi m1l4droid

HI BABYDOLL 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi....

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey BD 


trell959 said:


> What are you up too
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse





idavid_ said:


> You've been banned for so long? Welcome back.
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



I thought we were just being ignored  

---------- Post added at 04:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 PM ----------

anyone here play Dragon! Fly ?


----------



## trell959 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah I play dragon, fly! But tiny wings is better 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Wait, who are you again? I seem to recall you from somewhere...

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 13, 2012)

Milad, long time no see. How you been man?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Lol haha, how's it been?

Click to collapse



Never worse.



m1l4droid said:


> Where did err go again?

Click to collapse



Rival Mafia hit, prolly from the ORD crew.

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Lol haha, how's it been?
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's a shame.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. And err left us for hookers and crack


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I used to play that game, but then it became paid.
> 
> Being ignored, c'mon. you conspired with *cough*cough* to get me banned! JK!

Click to collapse



Still good,  what was your high score (and you trell)  xD?  





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 13, 2012)

Should I get a quad core i7 desktop?

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Should I get a quad core i7 desktop?
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Which i7,? if its a sandy bridge one and you have a use for the power id say go for it.  mines a beast ;p





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 13, 2012)

.MILAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WELCOME BACK!!!!!!!!!   


Also hello everyone else 

Tax refund is coming weds


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 13, 2012)

Sup David    , What ya getting with it 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 13, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Which i7,? if its a sandy bridge one and you have a use for the power id say go for it.  mines a beast ;p
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sandy bridge. 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 13, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup David    , What ya getting with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




1. Pay Bills
2. Put in savings
3. 200 of it going to pay my state tax
4. use some of it for galaxy nexus as soon as it comes out 
5. buy newest B182 poster *FTFY*


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 13, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> .MILAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> WELCOME BACK!!!!!!!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Sparky got his Federal one last Thurs. State income tax refund coming this Thurs.

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky got his Federal one last Thurs. State income tax refund coming this Thurs.
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



cool ya i get a lot from the fed

but owe the state 200 bucks


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah. I'm self employed (bird business) so I always owe (quarterly, even  )
Sparky NEVER OWES money, always gets a refund from both the state and the Fed. 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 13, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> cool ya i get a lot from the fed
> 
> but owe the state 200 bucks

Click to collapse



State taxes, how I do not miss thee. God Bless Florida.

As for the Fed, I got screwed...the whole making more money, paying more taxes thing really sucks. I paid 10k+ in taxes, I only got $1300 back...

~Jasecloud4


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 13, 2012)

Whaddya think?

• Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
• 2nd generation Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2670QM (2.2 GHz, 6MB L3 Cache) with Turbo Boost up to 3.1 GHz
• 2GB AMD Radeon(TM) HD 7690M GDDR5 Discrete Graphics(TM) [HDMI, VGA]
• FREE UPGRADE to 8GB DDR3 System Memory (2 Dimm)
• 160GB (Solid State Drive Flash Module)
• Microsoft(R) Office Starter: reduced-functionality Word/Excel(R) only, No PowerPoint(R)/Outlook(R)
• No additional security software
• 30% OFF 9 Cell Lithium Ion Battery
• 17.3" HD+ HP BrightView LED (1600 x 900)
• FREE UPGRADE to Blu-ray player & SuperMulti DVD burner
• HP TrueVision HD Webcam with Integrated Digital Microphone and HP SimplePass Fingerprint Reader
• Intel 802.11b/g/n WLAN and Bluetooth(R)
• Standard Keyboard with numeric keypad
• 2 year limited warranty included
• HP Home & Home Office Store in-box envelope


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Whaddya think?
> 
> • Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
> • 2nd generation Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2670QM (2.2 GHz, 6MB L3 Cache) with Turbo Boost up to 3.1 GHz
> ...

Click to collapse



This is a laptop? For how much?

~Jasecloud4


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 13, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> This is a laptop? For how much?
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



laptop. Slightly less than a grand.
Edit: after $250 off from HP and a $200 LogicBuy  coupon and another $50 email coupon......


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> laptop. Slightly less than a grand.

Click to collapse



Intel bad.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> laptop. Slightly less than a grand.

Click to collapse



Didn't you just get a new laptop?


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 13, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Didn't you just get a new laptop?

Click to collapse



She got a gateway like mine iirc

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> laptop. Slightly less than a grand.

Click to collapse



Wait...your not ignoring me anymore? Happy Jase is Happy!

Oh, and for that price go for it. Load Win 7 Ultimate and an extra 8GB of ram and that thing will be baws of bawses.

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 13, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Didn't you just get a new laptop?

Click to collapse



It has issues. I'm sending it back.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It has issues. I'm sending it back.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Y u no consult meh? I have the same laptop

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Y u no consult meh? I have the same laptop
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



  u do?

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## trell959 (Feb 14, 2012)

Good afternoon 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> u do?
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Nv53a

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm a gimp


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 14, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'm a gimp

Click to collapse



Lolwat

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Lolwat
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



gimp
noun
1. a limp.
2. a person who limps; lame person.
verb (used without object)
3. to limp; walk in a halting manner.


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 14, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> gimp
> noun
> 1. a limp.
> 2. a person who limps; lame person.
> ...

Click to collapse



so you broke your toe?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> so you broke your toe?

Click to collapse



Getting a xray tomorow, but im pretty sure it is yeah


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 14, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Getting a xray tomorow, but im pretty sure it is yeah

Click to collapse



Wrap it for the time being?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Wrap it for the time being?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's actually starting to look a bit better. 

So... Did you punch your friend for me?lol


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 14, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's actually starting to look a bit better.
> 
> So... Did you punch your friend for me?lol

Click to collapse



I haven't seen him. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I haven't seen him.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Do a lot of Americans think that?


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 14, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Do a lot of Americans think that?

Click to collapse



Dude, I've never actually wondered. Ik that some exist, because I've seen first hand.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Feb 14, 2012)

Helloooooooooooooo............,,,,,,//!/%+4-%+8

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Helloooooooooooooo............,,,,,,//!/%+4-%+8
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The acacia strain. Blows my mind.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 14, 2012)

I've been drinking!
(Disclaimer: Sparky nor I  were/are driving.... we are at home. So I'm not THAT terrible)
I'm drinking beer and Clamato  

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> This thread is sooo dead. So sad...

Click to collapse



i hate internet explorer


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You are not the only one who does. And no one is forcing you to use it. Unless you have no choice. In that case, I'm really sorry. Be strong, and it will be over.

Click to collapse



its a school computer. no alternative. but with all thier blocks i can still access tpb


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 14, 2012)

Heeyy mafia, how goes it?


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> what IE is it?

Click to collapse



9 with dev options?

---------- Post added at 09:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 AM ----------




deliriousDroid said:


> Heeyy mafia, how goes it?

Click to collapse



sup. i have moar thanks then you


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> its a school computer. no alternative. but with all thier blocks i can still access tpb

Click to collapse



I heard you can bypass the blocks by booting it in safe mode (press F8 when it's booting). Never tried it though.

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## trell959 (Feb 14, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> I heard you can bypass the blocks by booting it in safe mode (press F8 when it's booting). Never tried it though.
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Yeah that works on my schools computers. Also, good morning 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> 9 with dev options?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, but I'm happy with my #, it has teh 69 in it


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 14, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> I heard you can bypass the blocks by booting it in safe mode (press F8 when it's booting). Never tried it though.
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse





trell959 said:


> Yeah that works on my schools computers. Also, good morning
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse






m1l4droid said:


> Well, 9 ain't that bad. It's bearable.
> 
> And I has moar thanks than you both.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 You can't use vpn in school. And ill try safemode 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2012)

Happy Tuesday 

Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA


----------



## trell959 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ahhh, Valentine's day

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Ahhh, Valentine's day
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Ahh Valentines, And me, you, milad and husam are spending it on xda 






Sup guys


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Ahhh, Valentine's day
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Sup guys. Too lazy to multiquote

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahh Valentines, And me, you, milad and husam are spending it on xda
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The question here is, why the hell are you?lol, you have a girlfriend


----------



## trell959 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a valentine!  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 14, 2012)

Wait...today's Valentine's day?

Seriously...

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 14, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> The question here is, why the hell are you?lol, you have a girlfriend

Click to collapse



Im on holiday  so no fun  xD


@jase,  lol xD yes 


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Im on holiday  so no fun  xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your on holidays again. Boy, you be spoiled.XD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 14, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Your on holidays again. Boy, you be spoiled.XD

Click to collapse



XD lol 

Hows the mod going?  





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> How you doing husam? Enjoying WP7?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------
> 
> I got C on calculus! Finally I beat this sworn enemy of mine!

Click to collapse



actually I'm loving it, it has everything I need 
ok fine not everything, but most of the things i need 

glad to see you back dude 

@max lmfao


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 14, 2012)

Sup hus xD I was looking at some wp7 phones earlier, it does look very nice I guess 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lol
> 
> Hows the mod going?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha, slow. Didn't get nothing done this weekend


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Prodigal son is back
> nice to see you around Mr. M1l4droid....be well

Click to collapse



So M_T_M, I'm looking for material on next weeks Field Report, since my other article was...nixed...you developing anything?

Or...I haz other idea...PM me if your interested.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hola

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup hus xD I was looking at some wp7 phones earlier, it does look very nice I guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not a lot, just messing with my phone as usual 

how are your holidays?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 14, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, slow. Didn't get nothing done this weekend

Click to collapse




Ahh fair enough xD well good luck 


@hus sweet dude  good thanks 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What do you mean not a lot? I'm a huge Android fa* and I love the looks of WP7. Well, Android is superior in so many ways, but, WP7 looks awesome. Although with ICS Android has gotten so good It's better than WP7 now, but still, WP7, has a more unified UI and to be honest some essential apps on Android (TB for one) look absolute cr*p. And a lot of apps still use the Gingerbread UI and it's really an eyesore.
> 
> Guys, I may wanna buy a Xperia X10 mini for secondary phone, what do you think?

Click to collapse





They're cool  a friend has one,  but what for dude?  They're tiny xD 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




XD lol 
being tiny isn't always great though xD

How much? 


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Not too expensive. But it used to be cheaper, a lot cheaper. Damn inflation. Not sure still. I already have a Nokia 2720 fold but I've grown tired of it and I need a phone to have wifi and run whatsapp. This one seems like the best option. Unless you have better suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Fair enough dude,  I guess I don't 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 14, 2012)

Tulips from cananada. Who knew

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahh Valentines, And me, you, milad and husam are spending it on xda
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'M HERE!

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'M HERE!
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



HEEY!   





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What do you mean not a lot? I'm a huge Android fa* and I love the looks of WP7. Well, Android is superior in so many ways, but, WP7 looks awesome. Although with ICS Android has gotten so good It's better than WP7 now, but still, WP7, has a more unified UI and to be honest some essential apps on Android (TB for one) look absolute cr*p. And a lot of apps still use the Gingerbread UI and it's really an eyesore.
> 
> Guys, I may wanna buy a Xperia X10 mini for secondary phone, what do you think?

Click to collapse



I was answering the "sup hus" part with not a lot 

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> I'M HERE!
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Helloz babydoll


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> HEEY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hiya Maxey! 
Happy Valentine's Day from Pipsqueak, Snowflake and I 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 14, 2012)

heeey mafia!
glad to see milad back 

ive seen soo many numbers today that im feelng dizzy  and still havent finished that project


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I was answering the "sup hus" part with not a lot
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Bro!
Happy Valentine's Day Husam! From Pipsqueak and Snowflake and I....they gunna haz birdie cookies l8r 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hiya Maxey!
> Happy Valentine's Day from Pipsqueak, Snowflake and I
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




XD lol thanks   



Hey dex what project  

Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 14, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 14, 2012)

Anyone wanna wordfeud?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lol thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey max! The projext is to redo the Cavendish Experiment and calculate very accurately the gravitational constant.. and im having a little trouble in some error calculations with triple partial derivatives


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hey max! The projext is to redo the Cavendish Experiment and calculate very accurately the gravitational constant.. and im having a little trouble in some error calculations with triple partial derivatives

Click to collapse



 seems difficult dude 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hey max! The projext is to redo the Cavendish Experiment and calculate very accurately the gravitational constant.. and im having a little trouble in some error calculations with triple partial derivatives

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> seems difficult dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



lol! the experiment itself it is quite easy.. and calculating the G was easy too.. whats hard is to calculate the error to that.. meaning that i have G= 6.74 *10^(-11)+-* something*. now to find that *something* value is a pain in the ass...

---------- Post added 15th February 2012 at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was 14th February 2012 at 11:48 PM ----------

anyone here brave enough to derive an equation?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> lol! the experiment itself it is quite easy.. and calculating the G was easy too.. whats hard is to calculate the error to that.. meaning that i have G= 6.74 *10^(-11)+-* something*. now to find that *something* value is a pain in the ass...
> 
> ---------- Post added 15th February 2012 at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was 14th February 2012 at 11:48 PM ----------
> 
> anyone here brave enough to derive an equation?

Click to collapse



I squeaked by with a 51% in highschool math, I doubt it would be any help


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 14, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I squeaked by with a 51% in highschool math, I doubt it would be any help

Click to collapse



well if you'd like to try, i need the derivatives of this one time with the *L* as a variable and one time with *S*


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> well if you'd like to try, i need the derivatives of this one time with the *L* as a variable and one time with *S*

Click to collapse



 I haz a scared! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz a scared!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I second this emotion 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> well if you'd like to try, i need the derivatives of this one time with the *L* as a variable and one time with *S*

Click to collapse



No thanks, I have no idea how I passed calculus


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> well if you'd like to try, i need the derivatives of this one time with the *L* as a variable and one time with *S*

Click to collapse



It's 42... The answer is always 42


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 15, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> It's 42... The answer is always 42

Click to collapse



Or c

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phistachio (Feb 15, 2012)

Good evening guys 

I just had THE best day ever  Valentine's day was the day I dropped my foreveralone.jpg status  So happy


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 15, 2012)

lulz, happy valentines day mafiosos


----------



## husam666 (Feb 15, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> lulz, happy valentines day mafiosos

Click to collapse



that was yesterday


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> that was yesterday

Click to collapse



Think your going crazy hus
It's def today


----------



## husam666 (Feb 15, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Think your going crazy hus
> It's def today

Click to collapse



dude, i'm in teh future 

good night mate


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> dude, i'm in teh future
> 
> good night mate

Click to collapse



We all can dream.

I just broke 1000 posts not even a week ago and I already hit 1100...damn this is ridiculous.

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 15, 2012)

Why am I ALWAYS WRONG?!?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Feb 15, 2012)

Best Valentine's day ever.


What happen Watt? 

Also, good evening everyone else 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 15, 2012)

Moooorniing 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## Phistachio (Feb 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Best Valentine's day ever.
> 
> 
> What happen Watt?
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree with that 

Good morning! How are y'all doing?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 15, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> I agree with that
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning! How are y'all doing?

Click to collapse



i don't *foreveralone*
Anyways hi

Sent by sh!++ing brix


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> i don't *foreveralone*
> Anyways hi

Click to collapse









~Jasecloud4


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 15, 2012)

morning guys


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey  

ics won't boot  any ideas? 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 15, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey
> 
> ics won't boot  any ideas?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



call sammy and tell them their phone sucks


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> call sammy and tell them their phone sucks

Click to collapse




Okay, now what?   




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 15, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Okay, now what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



now go see the tuts again step by step and if it still doesnt work, sue cm devs


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> now go see the tuts again step by step and if it still doesnt work, sue cm devs

Click to collapse


 Will do, I'll try another ROM now I'm by a pc xD


m1l4droid said:


> Hey, we're not Apple boy.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lol XD


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 15, 2012)

Eh, ICS is overrated. My phone came pre-programmed with it. 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 15, 2012)

Omg, i'm soo f#cking sick


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 15, 2012)

Sup Mafia

Sorry to hear your sick DD 


I got my Tax Refund!!!  

Also

I just bought recently:

GTA 4 on xbox on demand.

This is the 3 or 4th time i bought this game cause people borrowed them or stole them or lost them!!  but now they cant as its on my hard drive. 

Also bought monopoly streets and i love it!!! 


Just spent 600 bucks paying credit card bills only 200 more total on both my best buy card and amazon card and they are paid off with no interest!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 15, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Sup Mafia
> 
> Sorry to hear your sick DD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ill take your hard drive. No gta 4 u 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 15, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Ill take your hard drive. No gta 4 u
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



U have long a hard drive ahead of you.

LOL that was so bad


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 15, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Ill take your hard drive. No gta 4 u

Click to collapse



You can't take mine: I play from the cloud. 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 15, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> You can't take mine: I play from the cloud.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



you can only fit so much in the cloud on xbox  

definitely not a 6.5gb xbox 360 game 

---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> I don't have a single C/C,at all....U JELLY?
> 
> Also.....why would you let anyone borrow your games?

Click to collapse



no not jelly, credit cards give me good credit for when i want to buy a new car or house. 

Also 

The first gta my stupid pot head room mate a ways back (now in jail)
Stole and sold it...


The second: Lent to my brother one of his crazy pot head weird friends broke into his apartment and stole it.

The third one i lent to my brother again and he lost it... 

Now i have digital copy on my xbox hard drive so no more lending of that game.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I own a house cars and stuff and still no CC .
> 
> Also...the problem seems to be teh weed....
> 
> Trololol

Click to collapse



LOL i know 


Also i am curious how did you build your credit? did u ever have credit card?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 15, 2012)

Unlucky bout loosing GTA alot dude 

Also, I now have ICS (Booting)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Out of LEGOS
> 
> *seewutidudthru?

Click to collapse



yes and did you see what i did here:



> watt9493 said:
> 
> 
> > Ill take your hard drive. No gta 4 u
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



and here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1074944

---------- Post added at 01:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Unlucky bout loosing GTA alot dude
> 
> Also, I now have ICS (Booting)

Click to collapse



cool 

as soon as a beta of cm9 comes to epic i will try it out,

as of now we are in alpha 2

not bad actually a lot of things work, i just dont feel like flashing it just to play with it for awhile


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Trolling avoided
> 
> Also...have credit but hate credit cards. After I bought me house I destroyed every single one leaving me CC debt free...U JELLY NAO?

Click to collapse



nah not really i only have one credit card that has interest and its not that much, i only try to get credit cards like amazons and best buys with no interest. Its like spending cash... except in easy monthly payment. 

I have excellant credit and haven't over payed for anything cause of no interest!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 15, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> U have long a hard drive ahead of you.
> 
> LOL that was so bad

Click to collapse



I hate women!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 15, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I hate women!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ok?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> In that case...my hat off to you B182 fan   You are cooler than Travis and he is waaaaaay cooler than Vanilla Ice

Click to collapse



GTFO!!!!!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 15, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> you can only fit so much in the cloud on xbox
> 
> definitely not a 6.5gb xbox 360 game

Click to collapse



Not true. I have the Microsoft XBOX 360 Elite Cloud+, alpha edition. You have to be in an area where Microsoft is testing their new fiber optic internet, and sign a non-disclosure to prevent the software from getting out, but it's awesome.

If your interested in signing up, go here.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 15, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Not true. I have the Microsoft XBOX 360 Elite Cloud+ Alpha edition. You have to be in an area where Microsoft is testing their new fiber optic internet, and sign a non-disclosure to prevent the software from getting out, but it's awesome.
> 
> If your interested in signing up, go here.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse




how much space do u have?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 15, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> how much space do u have?

Click to collapse



50GB or 6 games, whichever you hit first. 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 15, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> 50GB or 6 games, whichever you hit first.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



So if had had 6 games that were only a total of 25gb would i still have 25gb?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 15, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> So if had had 6 games that were only a total of 25gb would i still have 25gb?

Click to collapse



The max on your "drive" is 50GB. A max of six game titles are allowed. So if you have six games, you can't load anymore games, but you have the rest of your "drive" for movies and music.

Comprendes? 

~Jasecloud4

P.S. Here's what my screen looks like


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 15, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> The max on your "drive" is 50GB. A max of six game titles are allowed. So if you have six games, you can't load anymore games, but you have the rest of your "drive" for movies and music.
> 
> Comprendes?
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Still rather have my 320 gig ps3

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 15, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Still rather have my 320 gig ps3

Click to collapse



Meh. I haz the cloud, and 250gb + another 250gb hack drive. 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 15, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Meh. I haz the cloud, and 250gb + another 250gb hack drive.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



But you had to hack and use the cloud to get more storage 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 15, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Still rather have my 320 gig ps3
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Xbox=ps3 in games
xbox live > then ps network
Halo on xbox not on ps3 
i have 250gb.. i mean how much do you really need 

I can fit a **** ton of games on there..


----------



## trell959 (Feb 15, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Xbox=ps3 in games
> xbox live > then ps network
> Halo on xbox not on ps3
> i have 250gb.. i mean how much do you really need
> ...

Click to collapse



I think they changed it from psn to sen. Sony entertainment network. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I think they changed it from psn to sen. Sony entertainment network.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I still like free online. It was only down 2 ttimes since I bought the thing. I think that's fair for a free lifetime (ps3 lifetime) of online gaming.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Feb 15, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I still like free online. It was only down 2 ttimes since I bought the thing. I think that's fair for a free lifetime (ps3 lifetime) of online gaming.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I agree, but I'm an Xbox guy 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 15, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I still like free online. It was only down 2 times since I bought the thing. I think that's fair for a free lifetime (ps3 lifetime) of online gaming.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You probably paid more for your ps3, and besides PC wins against all. 


Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 15, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> You probably paid more for your ps3, and besides PC wins against all.
> 
> 
> Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.

Click to collapse



yes it does however i am not a computer gamer 

Xbox has better controller
Better games and same games as ps3
better online experience and its not that expensive especially if you have been a gold member for more then 3 years. i got a full year for 36 bucks when i called into get rid of a payment option on my account and they hook up long term users!! 

All xbox is missing but not necessarilt needed is a web browser


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 15, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> You probably paid more for your ps3, and besides PC wins against all.
> 
> 
> Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.

Click to collapse



Didn't pay for it, and I've never been without it cause it broke. U mad? 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 15, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Didn't pay for it, and I've never been without it cause it broke. U mad?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i am lost on what you are saying here?


----------



## trell959 (Feb 15, 2012)

Its snowing! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Feb 15, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 16, 2012)

46in HD LED LCD TV.....Check
Roku box (xs)....Check
Sound Bar....Check
Verizon FiOS installation tomorrow with 35/25Mbps internet connection and Fully loaded Premium TV Package....Check
  

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## trell959 (Feb 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> 46in HD LED LCD TV.....Check
> Roku box (xs)....Check
> Sound Bar....Check
> Verizon FiOS installation tomorrow with 35/25Mbps internet connection and Fully loaded Premium TV Package....Check
> ...

Click to collapse



Psh, I get that with twc. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> 46in HD LED LCD TV.....Check
> Roku box (xs)....Check
> Sound Bar....Check
> Verizon FiOS installation tomorrow with 35/25Mbps internet connection and Fully loaded Premium TV Package....Check
> ...

Click to collapse



Charlie Sheen on TV picture...check = Winning!

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Psh, I get that with twc.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



U get that with what?

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 16, 2012)

I could of gotten faster internet but I bought Sparky EVERY FREAKING MOVIE PACKAGE AVAILABLE so I went with mid-teir speeds.....

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow the xda app is 2nd in communication in the market  lol nice  





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 16, 2012)

Iended up getting this instead.....

HP Pavilion dv7t Quad Edition customizable Notebook PC
• dark umber
• Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
• 2nd generation Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2860QM Processor (2.5 GHz with Turbo Boost up to 3.6 GHz)
• 2GB AMD Radeon(TM) HD 7690M GDDR5 Discrete Graphics(TM) [HDMI, VGA]
• FREE UPGRADE to 8GB DDR3 System Memory (2 Dimm)
• 660GB 7200 rpm Dual Drive (160GB SSD/500GB 7200 rpm) with HP ProtectSmart Hard Drive Protection
• Microsoft(R) Office Starter: reduced-functionality Word/Excel(R) only, No PowerPoint(R)/Outlook(R)
• No additional security software
• 30% OFF 9 Cell Lithium Ion Battery
• 17.3-inch diagonal Full HD Anti-glare LED-backlit Display (1920 x 1080)
• FREE UPGRADE to Blu-ray player & SuperMulti DVD burner
• HP TrueVision HD Webcam with Integrated Digital Microphone and HP SimplePass Fingerprint Reader
• Intel 802.11b/g/n WLAN and Bluetooth(R)
• Standard Keyboard with numeric keypad
• 2 year limited warranty included


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Iended up getting this instead.....
> 
> HP Pavilion dv7t Quad Edition customizable Notebook PC
> • dark umber
> ...

Click to collapse



Ew Intel :/

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Ew Intel :/
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Oh please.  

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey mafia, still feeling like a bag o crap


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey guys! BD is on a shopping spree I see..

Anyone willing to help me a bit here? 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1500781

Thanks


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Oh please.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



No me gusta 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> 46in HD LED LCD TV.....Check
> Roku box (xs)....Check
> Sound Bar....Check
> Verizon FiOS installation tomorrow with 35/25Mbps internet connection and Fully loaded Premium TV Package....Check
> ...

Click to collapse



Christmas season? 

Congrats 

HEllo erryone, how have you been?


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 16, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What's wrong with Intel?

Click to collapse



Amd is cheaper and performs better

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Amd is cheaper and performs better

Click to collapse



That's why Sandy Bridge i7 quad cores cost less and outperform 8-core Bulldozer AMD's....


Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 16, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> That's why Sandy Bridge i7 quad cores cost less and outperform 8-core Bulldozer AMD's....
> 
> 
> Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.

Click to collapse



8>4 your argument is invalid 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 16, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey mafia, still feeling like a bag o crap

Click to collapse



 
Feel better DD

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 16, 2012)

When I get home from the hospital (Say hi to my Mom everyone) will someone help me tweak my new router? 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> When I get home from the hospital (Say hi to my Mom everyone) will someone help me tweak my new router?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey BD! I could.. but im studying for exams say hi to your mom 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> When I get home from the hospital (Say hi to my Mom everyone) will someone help me tweak my new router?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



depends, what kind of help?


btw, bet your android can't do this





yes thi is real wm running in wp


----------



## husam666 (Feb 16, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> No but we can run actual Windows 98 or XP on Android. Just Google it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 AM ----------
> 
> http://geeknizer.com/install-run-windows-95-98-xp-on-android-htc-evo-3d/

Click to collapse



I know, I did that on my SE M600i, and TP2, nothing new in that


----------



## boborone (Feb 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> depends, what kind of help?
> 
> 
> btw, bet your android can't do this
> ...

Click to collapse



Other than geek cred, no reason to downgrade to windows Mobil from windows phone. And on Android we can run any distro of Ubuntu (backtrack, kubuntu, ect) and windows itself. 

+my sig goes here+


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Other than geek cred, no reason to downgrade to windows Mobil from windows phone. And on Android we can run any distro of Ubuntu (backtrack, kubuntu, ect) and windows itself.
> 
> +my sig goes here+

Click to collapse



Android- 1 ;Wm/7- 0

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Other than geek cred, no reason to downgrade to windows Mobil from windows phone. And on Android we can run any distro of Ubuntu (backtrack, kubuntu, ect) and windows itself.
> 
> +my sig goes here+

Click to collapse



yeah, but does it run the applications efficiently? 
afaik android devices have ARM cpus, and most of the applications written for distros, and windows are x86, x64 based, so even if you were able to run them on your phone they will be laggy AF

and that wasn't a downgrade, it's like a WM emulator, which is the best part, I miss some of WinMo apps, that are not available for WP, or Android (not sure about now, but last I checked there wasn't)

plz correct me if I am mistaken about what's written above


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 16, 2012)

Epic trailer is epic


----------



## husam666 (Feb 16, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Epic trailer is epic

Click to collapse



gotta watch that


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> gotta watch that

Click to collapse



you're in my mind.. 

---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 AM ----------

anyone alive?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 16, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> anyone alive?

Click to collapse



Hardly...


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> 8>4 your argument is invalid

Click to collapse



8 outstanding credit cards < 4 credit cards 

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 16, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey BD! I could.. but im studying for exams say hi to your mom
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Okay. :/ 
Mom says hi. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 16, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hardly...

Click to collapse



sick again dd?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 16, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> sick again dd?

Click to collapse



Still sick dude. 
But what's new with you?


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 16, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Still sick dude.
> But what's new with you?

Click to collapse



get well soon man. 
im finishing that project as we speak.. i must give it in tomorrow morning.. also ive got lots of studying to to for monday(exams time and still havent opened a book  ) ... i smell an all nighter coming...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 16, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> get well soon man.
> im finishing that project as we speak.. i must give it in tomorrow morning.. also ive got lots of studying to to for monday(exams time and still havent opened a book  ) ... i smell an all nighter coming...

Click to collapse



Maybe get of xda and it will only be a half nighter? XD


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 16, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Maybe get of xda and it will only be a half nighter? XD

Click to collapse



nah... if i do that im sure ill never study xD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> nah... if i do that im sure ill never study xD

Click to collapse



Logic does not compute


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 17, 2012)

Mw3 is really hard to pick back up when you haven't touched it in 4 months 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Mw3 is really hard to pick back up when you haven't touched it in 4 months
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Never tried it. Dont want to. Got way to addicted to black ops for a long time


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm hungry. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 17, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Never tried it. Dont want to. Got way to addicted to black ops for a long time

Click to collapse



I'm a big fan of the Care Bear's Snuggle Lumpkins game

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 17, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Thread on the second page. Shameful. It seems since err left, the mafia is falling apart.

Click to collapse



Lulz. It's just that most of the world is sleeping at this hour.

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> America is not most of the world.
> 
> Any body know anything about booting Ubuntu around here??

Click to collapse



1. Download ubuntu
2. Download  Universal USB Installer
3. Follow steps and make your USB bootable
4. Plug into PC
5. Boot it
6. ???
7. Profit



hello


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 17, 2012)

Heeyy mafiosos  
I need to go pay a Damn ticket today. 
Also i don't know why my keyboard feels the need to capitalize Damn for me but not i.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Let me be a little more specific. I got laptop that have to fix, it has 2 Windows XP's installed. Both freeze after a few minutes of start up. In the booting menu it also shows Ubuntu. I but get to Grub when I select it. I have no clue how to use it. And there might be a few important files on the laptop so we need to recover them before re-installing Windows.

Click to collapse



you see the thing is, if grub shows a command line, the installation is either faulty or the HDD is F__-ed up, best thing to do is to live boot from USB or CD


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 17, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> America is not most of the world.

Click to collapse



Let me rephrase: America is most of the world that actually matters.  

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Let me rephrase: America is most of the world that actually matters.
> 
> Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.

Click to collapse



You do like trolling don't you


----------



## boborone (Feb 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> yeah, but does it run the applications efficiently?
> afaik android devices have ARM cpus, and most of the applications written for distros, and windows are x86, x64 based, so even if you were able to run them on your phone they will be laggy AF
> 
> and that wasn't a downgrade, it's like a WM emulator, which is the best part, I miss some of WinMo apps, that are not available for WP, or Android (not sure about now, but last I checked there wasn't)
> ...

Click to collapse



Programs runs slow cause open office and aircrack were meant to run on a computer with faster processor and more ram. Not sure the hardware architecture would make much difference in that area. But I'm also not a hardware geek. So I wouldn't bank on my theories. 

+my sig goes here+


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 17, 2012)

I need to tweak  my router  settings. However, even though I  have the router username and password it adds letters to in the password field. Should I  reset my router?   

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 17, 2012)

Migraine -.-

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello mafia!!!

ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had a rough day yesterday


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello mafia!!!
> 
> ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I had a rough day yesterday

Click to collapse



You alright man?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deedscreen (Feb 17, 2012)

View attachment 906567

Sent from my Epic Touch running Blazer Rom via xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2012)

deedscreen said:


> View attachment 906567
> 
> Sent from my Epic Touch running Blazer Rom via xda premium

Click to collapse



nice fade


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Migraine -.-
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



   

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> You alright man?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



ya i will live it was just an annoying stressful day 


Hi babydoll

@Husam did u un half brick your HD7?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya i will live it was just an annoying stressful day
> 
> 
> Hi babydoll
> ...

Click to collapse



no, too lazy to try again


----------



## husam666 (Feb 17, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What? You bricked your phone?

Click to collapse



no, just the bootloader 
it still can be used normally, I just can't flash custom ROMs and it can be fixed


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 17, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse








~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Wow, not only did you offend the rest of the world, you also offended Americans


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 17, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wow, not only did you offend the rest of the world, you also offended Americans

Click to collapse



That tip of Alaska is relatively uninhabited. 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya i will live it was just an annoying stressful day
> 
> 
> Hi babydoll
> ...

Click to collapse



Hiya David.

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



That's a terrible drawing of New Zealand 

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey guys i am addicted to these bands/songs






Really chill indie rock 


Also this one:







Pretty awesome newer bands

What do u guys think?

Oh i saw both of them on wednesday night


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> That tip of Alaska is relatively uninhabited.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



I was referring to south americans


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey guys! Anyone knows if there's a mod online? 
Edit: nevermind....
\double edit. Still looking fo a mod asap
Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Feb 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey guys! Anyone knows if there's a mod online?
> Edit: nevermind....
> \double edit. Still looking fo a mod asap
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Go into the mod/admin request thread and scan around to see if anyone is online. Mr Clown is pretty fast about answering pm's. Same with mtm.

Edit
NATF is a good mod to report to also. He loves swinging that hammer. 

+my sig goes here+


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Go into the mod/admin request thread and scan around to see if anyone is online. Mr Clown is pretty fast about answering pm's. Same with mtm.
> 
> Edit
> NATF is a good mod to report to also. He loves swinging that hammer.
> ...

Click to collapse



i cant figure out why getting banned is so difficult around here...
could someone please ban me until monday evening? id appreciate that guys


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> i cant figure out why getting banned is so difficult around here...
> could someone please ban me until monday evening? id appreciate that guys

Click to collapse



Lolwutdafaq?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 18, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lolwutdafaq?

Click to collapse



+5^10

Why you want ban bro? That's like....watching yourself die a slow painful death.

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 18, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lolwutdafaq?

Click to collapse



i just cant concetrate to study :/ xda is too tempting...


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 18, 2012)

Going on a hiatus. Be back Tuesday

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> i just cant concetrate to study :/ xda is too tempting...

Click to collapse



haha, what did I tell ya last night


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 18, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> haha, what did I tell ya last night

Click to collapse



last  night i could control myself... now i cant  
hit me with the banhammer!


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> last  night i could control myself... now i cant
> hit me with the banhammer!

Click to collapse








-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> -my life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



YES PLEASE!until monday


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



You know, i always pictured teh banhammer as such


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 18, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> You know, i always pictured teh banhammer as such

Click to collapse



lame... you look like a hipster with that


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> lame... you look like a hipster with that

Click to collapse



Okay that, but less plastic looking


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 18, 2012)

yay! im banned!!!!!!!!!!!!!
in 5,4 ,3 ,2,1,


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 18, 2012)

Nickelback the on the only station that comes in? #firstworldproblems

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Nickelback the on the only station that comes in? #firstworldproblems
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Dyslexia... more problems?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> yay! im banned!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> in 5,4 ,3 ,2,1,

Click to collapse



lmao, if it was mtm who banned you...

We will see if you return my friend


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 18, 2012)

Swype problems. Gtfo crappy keyboard

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Swype problems. Gtfo crappy keyboard
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Go for swift


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 18, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Go for swift

Click to collapse



Hate how it autospaces everything. Stock android keyboard for me. I can type without looking. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## boborone (Feb 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> YES PLEASE!until monday

Click to collapse



Ctm will do that for you. I think he's done it for a couple members in the drunk thread. Offered to ban me for the weekend once. Just to keep you off sand not post anything worth a real ban.

+my sig goes here+


----------



## trell959 (Feb 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Hate how it autospaces everything. Stock android keyboard for me. I can type without looking.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Plus one.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 18, 2012)

Almost out of cell service. Ill see you gentleman Tuesday.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## boborone (Feb 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Almost out of cell service. Ill see you gentleman Tuesday.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Night

+my sig goes here+


----------



## husam666 (Feb 18, 2012)

'afternoon bi+(hes


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 18, 2012)

Well back faster then expected. The house had no kerosene l, no propane or hot water. And its 24 out. -.-

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Well back faster then expected. The house had no kerosene l, no propane or hot water. And its 24 out. -.-
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Where did ya go?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 18, 2012)

http://www.cyanogenmod.com/blog/cyanogenmod-needs-your-help


----------



## husam666 (Feb 18, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> http://www.cyanogenmod.com/blog/cyanogenmod-needs-your-help

Click to collapse



I have windows phone


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 18, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Where did ya go?

Click to collapse



Somerset pa, family friends house

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I have windows phone

Click to collapse



And are half-bricked.






Sent from the Nexus in my Pants


----------



## husam666 (Feb 18, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> And are half-bricked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



and it's fully functional


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I have windows phone

Click to collapse








-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I have windows phone

Click to collapse



Mine kinda looks windows phoneish now


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 18, 2012)

Husam, wp7 is butt cheeks

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 18, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Ohai. How did you brick it anyway? How is the bootloader bricked and the phone works?

Click to collapse



it happens when you try to hspl it and you have a higher version of spl than the program supports -_-

[email protected] hating WP7 and they never tried it


----------



## husam666 (Feb 18, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Oh. I've heard of HSPL but dunno what it is.
> 
> And yeah. WP7 is fast and nice, but Android is better.

Click to collapse



meh, I don't like android, too laggy


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> meh, I don't like android, too laggy

Click to collapse



Far from a true story. Use my cm7 incredible with 3 different tweaks. You'll never hate on Android again

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Far from a true story. Use my cm7 incredible with 3 different tweaks. You'll never hate on Android again

Click to collapse



+55000 CM7/9 makes things amazingly fast.



husam666 said:


> meh, I don't like android, too laggy

Click to collapse



I run Liquid ICS on my GNexus, it's so fast it'll make your head spin, AND it has more features...AND once I took care of a little hardware/firmware issue I created, all lag was removed.



m1l4droid said:


> Too laggy? You haven't used ICS.

Click to collapse



See above comment for agreement lol
------------------------

Edit: I should add though, I actually like WP7, and once Intel hits with mini-X86 and Windows 8, I may just kiss Android goodbye foreverz.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 18, 2012)

Snowflake loves tech!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Official petition for inclusion in Da Mafia....
DD????? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake loves tech!!!!
> Official petition for inclusion in Da Mafia....
> DD?????
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I second the motion D.D.


Sent from the Nexus in my Pants


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake loves tech!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ofcourse snowflake is welcome in the mafia. He looks badass 

What will his title be?


----------



## trell959 (Feb 18, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ofcourse snowflake is welcome in the mafia. He looks badass
> 
> What will his title be?

Click to collapse



Why can't Galaxy be in the Mafia?


Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Why can't Galaxy be in the Mafia?

Click to collapse



It's sooooo cute. I want to just eat its face off!

------------------------

Hey D.D. I say we create the Mafia's first, Divisione di attaccare animali.

Then all of the Mafia pet's can be included...

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 18, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> It's sooooo cute. I want to just eat its face off!
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Makes sense, dont want to clutter the members section up

Alright mafia, who's got some pets for the Divisione di Attaccare Animali?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 18, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> How about Pershi?

Click to collapse



Il gatto che non frega un cazzo.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 18, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ofcourse snowflake is welcome in the mafia. He looks badass
> 
> What will his title be?

Click to collapse



Checker (and biter  ) of New Tech?

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 18, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Makes sense, dont want to clutter the members section up
> 
> Alright mafia, who's got some pets for the Divisione di Attaccare Animali?

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak
Snowflake
And We need doggies too....

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Why can't Galaxy be in the Mafia?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak approves this new member. 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 18, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> How about Pershi?

Click to collapse



Pets of Da Mafia unite!

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 18, 2012)

I got a doggie, his name's little Jase.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 18, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> I got a doggie, his name's little Jase.

Click to collapse



Oh, one of them wiener mutts?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 18, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Infatti, infatti.

Click to collapse



Nailed it on the head did I? 



deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, one of them wiener mutts?

Click to collapse



Oh yes, definitely...he's just big enough that I have to use two hands when I pet him. 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 18, 2012)

Mafia bump  sup guys:





Tapatalk&ics


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 18, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Mafia bump  sup guys:

Click to collapse



Yo. Sup Max?

Sent from the Nexus in my Pants


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 18, 2012)

Sup Jase, is dex banned? Or going to be? I didn't continue reading  

tapatalk&gs2


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 18, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup Jase, is dex banned? Or going to be? I didn't continue reading
> 
> tapatalk&gs2

Click to collapse



Hey max 
Yes he is


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, CM reached its donation goal already!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 18, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey max
> Yes he is

Click to collapse



Damn  also what was the goal? 


tapatalk&gs2


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 18, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn  also what was the goal?
> 
> 
> tapatalk&gs2

Click to collapse



No clue. But one comment on the article cracked me up:
"If nightly builds are so expensive to do, then why not do them during the day?"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 18, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> No clue. But one comment on the article cracked me up:
> "If nightly builds are so expensive to do, then why not do them during the day?"

Click to collapse



Lol xD 

I'm amazed they can keep up with nightlies really 


tapatalk&gs2


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 18, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lol xD
> 
> I'm amazed they can keep up with nightlies really

Click to collapse



Same here...that has to be pretty ridiculous. 

Sent from the Nexus in my Pants


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 18, 2012)

Can i include Otto in teh mafia? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Can i include Otto in teh mafia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What would his title be?

Sent from the Nexus in my Pants


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh hai all....forgot to ask this earlier. If you had $1500 USD to spend, what would you spend it on? 

No bills, no computer. What would you buy?

Sent from the Nexus in my Pants


----------



## boborone (Feb 19, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Oh hai all....forgot to ask this earlier. If you had $1500 USD to spend, what would you spend it on?
> 
> No bills, no computer. What would you buy?
> 
> Sent from the Nexus in my Pants

Click to collapse



 new to me truck or a camper for NASCAR 

+my sig goes here+


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> new to me truck or a camper for NASCAR

Click to collapse



That's interesting. What else?

Sent from the Nexus in my Pants


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 19, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Oh hai all....forgot to ask this earlier. If you had $1500 USD to spend, what would you spend it on?
> 
> No bills, no computer. What would you buy?
> 
> Sent from the Nexus in my Pants

Click to collapse



It all depends on how this money came to me. Found on street, or gift


----------



## Phistachio (Feb 19, 2012)

Good evening guys 

Finally vacation... I'll be able to be on XDA more


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 19, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Good evening guys
> 
> Finally vacation... I'll be able to be on XDA more

Click to collapse



Heyy Phis 
How ya been?
Hows the wife nd kids?


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Phistachio (Feb 19, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heyy Phis
> How ya been?
> Hows the wife nd kids?

Click to collapse



I'm really great actually! Had the best week in my life  Been quite busy too, concerts and such...

Well, I have no wife nor kids, because I'm still 15, but I have a girlfriend 

What about you?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 19, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> I'm really great actually! Had the best week in my life  Been quite busy too, concerts and such...
> 
> Well, I have no wife nor kids, because I'm still 15, but I have a girlfriend
> 
> What about you?

Click to collapse



Lol, I know how old you are... It's just a silly expression some people say
Nd this last week has been brutal. Hangover+broken toe+flu=Hell


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 19, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> It all depends on how this money came to me. Found on street, or gift

Click to collapse



Gift. Totally no strings attached.

Sent from the Nexus in my Pants


----------



## Phistachio (Feb 19, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, I know how old you are... It's just a silly expression some people say
> Nd this last week has been brutal. Hangover+broken toe+flu=Hell

Click to collapse



Oh, I'm stupid 

I'm the only one from all my friends who isn't sick yet...  Also, how did you break a toe?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 19, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Gift. Totally no strings attached.
> 
> Sent from the Nexus in my Pants

Click to collapse



Ahh, but even if it's a gift I feel I have to be sane with it. Whereas if I found it in the street is would probably go crazy with it and go on a bender for a few days.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 19, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Oh, I'm stupid
> 
> I'm the only one from all my friends who isn't sick yet...  Also, how did you break a toe?

Click to collapse



Tequila bottle
And your lucky. But don't get over confident.lol a few weeks ago I told my friend I don't get sick


----------



## obsidianchao (Feb 19, 2012)

Today, I'm drawing dicks with a friend. ... Yeah.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 19, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Um, guys, WTF is this? http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1611224/combined

Click to collapse



A factual American history documentary I do believe


----------



## Phistachio (Feb 19, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Today, I'm drawing dicks with a friend. ... Yeah.

Click to collapse



Interesting... xD



deliriousDroid said:


> Tequila bottle
> And your lucky. But don't get over confident.lol a few weeks ago I told my friend I don't get sick

Click to collapse



Alcohol... The reason to all accidents 

Yeah, I guess... The more confident I get, the more possibilities I'll have of getting sick


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 19, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> What would his title be?
> 
> Sent from the Nexus in my Pants

Click to collapse





jasecloud4 said:


> Oh hai all....forgot to ask this earlier. If you had $1500 USD to spend, what would you spend it on?
> 
> No bills, no computer. What would you buy?
> 
> Sent from the Nexus in my Pants

Click to collapse



Sandwich Stealer. And lots of Vicodin 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi. I haz a new desk....Sparky is putting it together. 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi. I haz a new desk....Sparky is putting it together.
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



A new desk for snowflake?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 19, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Um, guys, WTF is this? http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1611224/combined

Click to collapse



The movie version of an amazing book.

Sent from the Nexus in my Pants


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 19, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> A new desk for snowflake?

Click to collapse



Ummmmm.....yeah?? 
How is Snowflake gonna check out (and bite) all teh New tech without a desk? 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ohai guys. I found 1x in the wilderness.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Ohai guys. I found 1x in the wilderness.

Click to collapse



Yo. I just finished a sessions of Rage, now I'z eating.

Sent from the Nexus in my Pants


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 20, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Yo. I just finished a sessions of Rage, now I'z eating.
> 
> Sent from the Nexus in my Pants

Click to collapse



Never heard of rage, what's it about?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> So I wake up this morning and ban Dexter....he said he'll be back on Monday after....wait a minute...he lives in the other side of the world, right?  meaning that today is Tuesday for him, right?
> baaaaaaaaaaaahahahahaha...oh well, he did not specified which Monday if mine or his
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it's still Monday where he's at
so keep him banned until then


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 20, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Never heard of rage, what's it about?

Click to collapse



Bethesda and id software, took a Fallout-style post apocalyptic world, made it as nasty and dark as possible, turned it into a fast-paced amazingly detailed first-person shooter and then unleashed it.

You really haven't heard of it? It came out at the end of last year and sold over a million copies? On PC it's frackin awesome.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 20, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Bethesda and id software, took a Fallout-style post apocalyptic world, made it as nasty and dark as possible, turned it into a fast-paced amazingly detailed first-person shooter and then unleashed it.
> 
> You really haven't heard of it? It came out at the end of last year and sold over a million copies? On PC it's frackin awesome.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Oh sh!t.lol. I thought you wrote season, so I thought you meant a fb show. 
Yeah, I've heard of rage... I've heard its glitchy, and has a horrible graphics problem or something. Idk, never looked further into it


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 20, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh sh!t.lol. I thought you wrote season, so I thought you meant a fb show.
> Yeah, I've heard of rage... I've heard its glitchy, and has a horrible graphics problem or something. Idk, never looked further into it

Click to collapse



At launch people had issues with ATI drivers...nothing outside of norm. I have Nvidia anyway.

Still sold over a million copies...and gameplay is super fast which is enjoyable.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 20, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> At launch people had issues with ATI drivers...nothing outside of norm. I have Nvidia anyway.
> 
> Still sold over a million copies...and gameplay is super fast which is enjoyable.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Lotsa people like crack to remember


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 20, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lotsa people like crack to remember

Click to collapse



And meth. Don't forget teh meth. Especially single mothers who love to smoke it. 







~Jasecloud4


----------



## Nikkolò (Feb 20, 2012)

dove stanno le banane XD??? (where are bananas?)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 20, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> And meth. Don't forget teh meth. Especially single mothers who love to smoke it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Meth heads definitely do not look like that!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 20, 2012)

Nikkolò said:


> dove stanno le banane XD??? (where are bananas?)

Click to collapse



In the store, you want to pick us up a bunch please?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 20, 2012)

lol xD

Hey 

tapatalk&gs2


----------



## Nikkolò (Feb 20, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> In the store, you want to pick us up a bunch please?

Click to collapse



yes of course !


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 20, 2012)

Nikkolò said:


> yes of course !

Click to collapse



Whoaaaa. A coherent 11 post (at the time of writing) n00b. Haven't see one of those in here for a while...

They're usually not around for more than an hour.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 20, 2012)

Nikkolò said:


> yes of course !

Click to collapse



Mind sharing 1 or 2 with me ,  pretty hungry here 


tapatalk&gs2


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 20, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Mind sharing 1 or 2 with me ,  pretty hungry here

Click to collapse



Go eat a taco.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 20, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Go eat a taco.

Click to collapse



I'll wait for the bananas  

tapatalk&gs2


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 20, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'll wait for the bananas

Click to collapse



Eh. Those may take a few weeks to get there.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 20, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Eh. Those may take a few weeks to get there.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Looks like we will loose max to starvation


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 21, 2012)

Bought Sparky a Crown Vic Interceptor package...(2005)

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Bought Sparky a Crown Vic Interceptor package...(2005)
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Nice. Planning on high speed chases?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 21, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Dirty minds. I have one.

Click to collapse







Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 21, 2012)

Goodmorning mafia. How are you all doing on this fine day?


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 21, 2012)

Guess who's back 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Slim Shady?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Lol.. maybe  how are you mtm? I heard the mod applications are open? 

 from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> They sure are mate   they is trying to duplicate my success with other kids but...it ain't gonna happen
> I'm unique
> Also...welcome back from teh banning

Click to collapse



Ohhhh...I could be the News Writing Mod......jk lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> They sure are mate   they is trying to duplicate my success with other kids but...it ain't gonna happen
> I'm unique
> Also...welcome back from teh banning

Click to collapse



thanks man! I filled the form some minutes before I got banned. Did you approve it yet? I wanna be teh OT mod 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> They sure are mate   they is trying to duplicate my success with other kids but...it ain't gonna happen
> I'm unique
> Also...welcome back from teh banning

Click to collapse



I guess I don't have any chance.. 

sup people


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 21, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What about me?

Click to collapse



is it true that due to elections they are shutting the internet switch down there completely?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Also....when are you gonna interview me?

Click to collapse



Hmmm...I guess we could do an article on "Mind of a Moderator".

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 21, 2012)

Guess who's back mothertruckers

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 21, 2012)

No one cares that I bought a car? 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 21, 2012)

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Me gusta!

Click to collapse



Check teh PM's.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey guys 


So i got this awesome game called monopoly hotels on ipod touch and its not on android!!

You jelly?


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 21, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Check teh PM's.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



listen to jase... check ur pms


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> listen to jase... check ur pms

Click to collapse



looool 

own3d xD


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> looool
> 
> own3d xD

Click to collapse



Hahaha yeah xD

So which of you will support me? anybody want me as a mod?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hahaha yeah xD
> 
> So which of you will support me? anybody want me as a mod?

Click to collapse



none of us will be a mod, they hate us


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hahaha yeah xD
> 
> So which of you will support me? anybody want me as a mod?

Click to collapse








~Jasecloud4


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> none of us will be a mod, they hate us

Click to collapse



I dont think thats true... at least not that much.  remember the days when 10 post noobs were invading by hundreds? imagine what would happen if we left them alone to deal with that?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I dont think thats true... at least not that much.  remember the days when 10 post noobs were invading by hundreds? imagine what would happen if we left them alone to deal with that?

Click to collapse



good point you have there


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 21, 2012)

Lurking leik a bau5

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 21, 2012)

[/COLOR]





husam666 said:


> good point you have there

Click to collapse


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 21, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I got no PM?

Click to collapse



PM was for M_T_M lol.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> urge to post certain very well known meme...must..not..do it....look for diversion.....Oh, I can haz ban on hussam

Click to collapse



wait, what did I do?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> urge to post certain very well known meme...must..not..do it....look for diversion.....Oh, I can haz ban on hussam

Click to collapse


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 21, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> For some unknown reason my torrent speed has been reduced to 1 kbps. I usually download @ 50-60 kbps! Guess I can watch the newest HIMYM episode in 2 days. FML. FTC (NOT Federal Trade Commission).

Click to collapse



Eh, at least you still haz internet connection.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2012)

Just disabled my facebook account, RL, here I come


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Just disabled my facebook account, RL, here I come

Click to collapse



RL?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 21, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> RL?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



real life...


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> RL?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



real life


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> real life

Click to collapse



look above your post


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 21, 2012)

HEY! my fb friends count is 1 short. Husam get back now


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 21, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> David I can't use VPN anymore. IR f##ked it all up.

Click to collapse



what they do now? 

i am able to use it...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 21, 2012)

Now hus has absolutely nothing to do with his spare time... That poor boy was on fb all the time


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 21, 2012)

m_t_m said:


> i guees he can always learn the trade of how to properly flash a phone
> 
> Too soon?

Click to collapse



lmao!!!!!!!  :d:d:d:d


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> real life

Click to collapse



My bad, I've never actually wasted my time with Facebook in the first place.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 21, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> My bad, I've never actually wasted my time with Facebook in the first place.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



i check facebook at most 1 time a day but usually 2-4 times a week... i just use it to keep in touch with my friends and family that are in different states and its a good way to keep in touch and what they are doing.. 

But i am not addicted to facebook or am interested in it... 

---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> Blocked the whole f##king internet for some reason. Even email services are blocked some days. I use. SOCKS proxy now. Speed is great.

Click to collapse



damn sucks man 

Well at least you have internet via that proxy...

do u think they will unblock or fix it?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> i check facebook at most 1 time a day but usually 2-4 times a week... i just use it to keep in touch with my friends and family that are in different states and its a good way to keep in touch and what they are doing..
> 
> But i am not addicted to facebook or am interested in it... :rolleyes

Click to collapse



You misunderstand, I don't even have a Facebook account.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 21, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> You misunderstand, I don't even have a Facebook account.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Why?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Why?

Click to collapse



Real Life.



m1l4droid said:


> Guys something really scary happened to me today. I was caught in heavy traffic, and when I reached the clear road, I was utterly pissed off so started speeding. I was driving @ 120 km/h (speed limited 80) then my phone rang. I tried to pick it up, but I almost missed a turn so I quickly pulled to the right. The car started spinning out of control and I taught it was sure gonna roll over. I was scared sh!tless then.

Click to collapse



Bro, I didn't know camels went that fast. 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 21, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys something really scary happened to me today. I was caught in heavy traffic, and when I reached the clear road, I was utterly pissed off so started speeding. I was driving @ 120 km/h (speed limited 80) then my phone rang. I tried to pick it up, but I almost missed a turn so I quickly pulled to the right. The car started spinning out of control and I taught it was sure gonna roll over. I was scared sh!tless then.

Click to collapse



..ARE YOU OK??!?1 


@Jase LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 21, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Real Life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He must have stolen a oil Barrons camel

But on a more serious note... Milad, that was a f#cking stupid thing to do. I hope you learned your lesson


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 21, 2012)

Jase lol. And I'm attending the Carlisle all Ford nationals June 1-3 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> HEY! my fb friends count is 1 short. Husam get back now

Click to collapse











deliriousDroid said:


> Now hus has absolutely nothing to do with his spare time... That poor boy was on fb all the time

Click to collapse



I would read a book, go outside, play guitar, eat, spam xda..etc 



M_T_M said:


> I guees he can always learn the trade of how to properly flash a phone
> 
> Too soon?

Click to collapse








oh god, I'm going to regret posting that ^ 
but I'll do it anyways for the lulz


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 21, 2012)

Anyone using the xda premiums newest update? 
Thoughts? 
I am overall enjoying it, though on pic heavy threads it doesn't scroll to smooth, i guess it doesn't cache the pics? 
It's also hate the new look for the


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 21, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> He must have stolen a oil Barrons camel
> 
> But on a more serious note... Milad, that was a f#cking stupid thing to do. I hope you learned your lesson

Click to collapse



Yeah he learned that next time he should better balance his saddle bags. 

~Jasecloud4


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 21, 2012)

Hiya

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hiya
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



herro bd


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 21, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Anyone using the xda premiums newest update?
> Thoughts?
> I am overall enjoying it, though on pic heavy threads it doesn't scroll to smooth, i guess it doesn't cache the pics?
> It's also hate the new look for the

Click to collapse



Pretty nice and it has multiquote!!!! And smiley selection!!  And it finally says how many thanks I have in my profile!! Great update. 

:beer:

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> jokes getting close to racist...keep it clean mates
> 
> Be nice to each other

Click to collapse



I sorry. I be nicer next time. 

~Jasecloud4

My article got scheduled, yay! It hits at 6:30pm tonight, EST!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 21, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Tapatalk has had that for months now...

Click to collapse



What for months? 

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 21, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Multi-quote and stuff.

Click to collapse



hmm oh well.........


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 21, 2012)

Anyways, does anybody here know any coders? I mean like MIT level, physics loving, bad-a**es who understand system level code and could write their own language?

Seriously all, all jokes aside, I need some mafia connects on this one. Preferable they need to be U.S. based, or willing to relocate.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I can write a "Hello World!" app in C++ and Java.

Click to collapse



what part of "all jokes aside" cant you get -____-


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 21, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Anyways, does anybody here know any coders? I mean like MIT level, physics loving, bad-a**es who understand system level code and could write their own language?
> 
> Seriously all, all jokes aside, I need some mafia connects on this one. Preferable they need to be U.S. based, or willing to relocate.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



MIT level: check!
physics loving: check!
bad-a**: check!
coder: check!
System level coding: FAIL
Write own language: FAIL
US based: FAIL
Willing to relocate: FAIL


Hmmm... seems like i've got 4/8... do i pass?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> MIT level: check!
> physics loving: check!
> bad-a**: check!
> coder: check!
> ...

Click to collapse



MIT level:fail
Physics level:they make my work work so I like em 
[email protected]:hell yeah
Coder:fail
System level coding:fail
Write own language:fail
US based:fail
Willing to relocate: if the pays good.ahaha

2 outa 8. The perfect candidate


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 21, 2012)

MIT level: check!
physics loving: Yuck
bad-a**: Sure
coder: Fail
System level coding:Fail
Write own language: Fail
US based:Check
Willing to relocate: FAIL

2.5/8


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2012)

DDD, Y U NO TOLD DEV ABOUT MY VIDEO?!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> DDD, Y U NO TOLD DEV ABOUT MY VIDEO?!

Click to collapse



What video? 


Is it the video we been asking for?  

If so 

WHERE?!?!?!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> What video?
> 
> 
> Is it the video we been asking for?
> ...

Click to collapse



the one I said thank you in, very long ago, in the charity thread


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> POST IT NAO!!! or that video is as real as the possibility of you learning to properly root a phone

Click to collapse



speaking about paying attention I posted it ages ago


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> POST IT NAO!!! or that video is as real as the possibility of you learning to properly root a phone

Click to collapse



Go look in charity thread i quoted it as i just found out about it today 

Also husam go respond to my comment


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You ungrateful noob....you forgot to mention me
> 
> I did not give a single dime or helped in any way possible but did read almost every single post...also knew about it waaaaay before any of you noobs knew about it

Click to collapse



Who cares if you knew about it first... 

While I threw in money you just lurked around the thread, so much for caring  

. 

The video was nice Husam thanks! !

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You ungrateful noob....you forgot to mention me
> 
> I did not give a single dime or helped in any way possible but did read almost every single post...also knew about it waaaaay before any of you noobs knew about it

Click to collapse



oh sorry Mr. Yao Ming


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You ungrateful noob....you forgot to mention me
> 
> I did not give a single dime or helped in any way possible but did read almost every single post...also knew about it waaaaay before any of you noobs knew about it

Click to collapse



well if thats how it goes he should also thank me too ...  i was the last one to know and because of some sh#%#$%#^ bankers i could not contribute


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> well if thats how it goes he should also thank me... i was the last one to know and because of some sh#%#$%#^ bankers i could not contribute

Click to collapse



At least you were going to donate as M_T_M was eating breadfish with his money instead


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2012)

ok guys you can stop fighting now 

---------- Post added at 01:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 AM ----------




M_T_M said:


> i was going to donate but then I took an arrow to teh knee....quit being judgmental
> 
> Also...glad I did not donate as I've gone bananas about his half bricked phone now
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol, idk, it's just the awkward moment when you forget everything you wanted to say when you push the record button, so then I have to improvise and I'm not very good when it comes to that


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> i was going to donate but then I took an arrow to teh knee....quit being judgmental
> 
> Also...glad I did not donate as I've gone bananas about his half bricked phone now
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





1. Oh well that explains it..
2. Ya i am going bananas about that 
3. I agree Husam is a much more powerful typer then speaker 

i am about equal unless i am drunk and i am a talker and not a typer as typing is too much work and concentration when your drunk.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 21, 2012)

guys! how about a skype group chat?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> guys! how about a skype group chat?

Click to collapse



maybe later, I have to go to sleep now, I missed enough school days so far because I couldn't wake up xD

oh and tinychat.com could be better if you are going to use a pc..


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> guys! how about a skype group chat?

Click to collapse



maybe but i don't have skype installed anymore on my phone and i am at work and as soon as i get home i have stuff to do, so no time..


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> maybe later, I have to go to sleep now, I missed enough school days so far because I couldn't wake up xD

Click to collapse



From now? its only 1 am 



davidrules7778 said:


> maybe but i don't have skype installed anymore on my phone and i am at work and as soon as i get home i have stuff to do, so no time..

Click to collapse



ok.. another time then

---------- Post added at 01:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 AM ----------

damn. killed it


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> From now? its only 1 am
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes you did 

I'm going to bed, good night


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 21, 2012)

New pair of emerica westgates. Pics soon!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> herro bd

Click to collapse



Bro!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Bro!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



He has gone to bed apparently... weak sauce is he


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 22, 2012)

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 22, 2012)

M_T_M is on the front page of the Portal! Wonder how that happened? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Nice nice  another pair you won't want to get wet


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 22, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nice nice  another pair you won't want to get wet

Click to collapse



I've got my old pair for that. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 22, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> He has gone to bed apparently... weak sauce is he

Click to collapse



I know. I just didn't want to not answer. I'm going to bed as well. Night....

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I know. I just didn't want to not answer. I'm going to bed as well. Night....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



awww 


Sent by sh!++ing brix


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> awww
> 
> 
> Sent by sh!++ing brix

Click to collapse



Hey Hus, i didnt mention it to dev because it slipped my mind sorry


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 22, 2012)

Morning 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 22, 2012)

Goodmorning watt, what was that app you wanted me to look for again?


----------



## Phistachio (Feb 22, 2012)

Good afternoon guys


----------



## husam666 (Feb 22, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey Hus, i didnt mention it to dev because it slipped my mind sorry

Click to collapse



lol, it's ok

Hello there

Sent by sh!++ing brix


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol, it's ok
> 
> Hello there
> 
> Sent by sh!++ing brix

Click to collapse



How's the Facebook withdrawal going?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol, it's ok
> 
> Hello there

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 22, 2012)

Going to register Sparky’s new car .....

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 22, 2012)

Sup dudes  (& BD )

How long ago did TPB change their domain? 
edit: Oh turns out it was only yesterday, My bad


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup dudes  (& BD )
> 
> How long ago did TPB change their domain?

Click to collapse



Like a week ago. And DD it was tiger gba, but I found it.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Like a week ago. And DD it was tiger gnats, but I found it.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Oh right, Google told me yesterday, But cheers


----------



## husam666 (Feb 22, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> How's the Facebook withdrawal going?

Click to collapse



worse than expected, but meh, it's normal to feel that way, doesn't it?

Sent by sh!++ing brix


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> worse than expected, but meh, it's normal to feel that way, doesn't it?
> 
> Sent by sh!++ing brix

Click to collapse



Why you stopping dude?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Why you stopping dude?

Click to collapse



Has to be for a woman. (Or man? doesn't matter whichever way you swing dude. )

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> worse than expected, but meh, it's normal to feel that way, doesn't it?
> 
> Sent by sh!++ing brix

Click to collapse



Are you experiencing shakes and nausea? And are ya more grouchy than normal? 
ijks about the shakes nd nausea bit... That wouldn't be normal


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 22, 2012)

@BD, what car did he get? 
@max, sup man? 
@watt, good, I suck at looking for apps anywhere but the market


----------



## husam666 (Feb 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Why you stopping dude?

Click to collapse



good question, here's a better one, what kept me that long?
One person, and she disappeared about 2 months ago

Sent by sh!++ing brix


----------



## husam666 (Feb 22, 2012)

@jase not really 

@ddd no, just don't know how to spend the free time when 

Sent by sh!++ing brix


----------



## husam666 (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh and it's not what it sounds like 

Sent using a train app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 22, 2012)

lol Jase 

Hey not much DD, Waiting for my shin to stop hurting, Hit it on ma pedals and cut it open dammit   Yous? 


Husam.. Who dissapeared ?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 22, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> This!!
> http://www.xda-developers.com/opinion/mind-of-a-moderator-an-interview-with-m_t_m/

Click to collapse



Quoted before I clicked, Just to be safe  But awesome dude xD & Jase xD

However one of the questions you clearly lied on, so i fixed it 



> *Jase:* What do you like the most about being a mod?
> *M_T_M:* The ability to limitlessly troll the members in off topic, being able to redirect threads and edit posts.

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Feb 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol Jase
> 
> Hey not much DD, Waiting for my shin to stop hurting, Hit it on ma pedals and cut it open dammit   Yous?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



just a friend who I liked talking to 

and congrats @M_T_M


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 22, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> @BD, what car did he get?
> @max, sup man?
> @watt, good, I suck at looking for apps anywhere but the market

Click to collapse



I bought him a Ford Crown Vic Interceptor package 2005. 
Official registration and plates are official!  

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I bought him a Ford Crown Vic Interceptor package 2005.
> Official registration and plates are official!
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



A cop car? 
Congrats


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Going to register Sparky’s new car .....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't understand why you gave to do everything for sparky!?!? I understand the computer and phone stuff but register a car?

Also I am going to look at the article in a minute 

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> A cop car?
> Congrats

Click to collapse



Or a taxi 

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## husam666 (Feb 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Or a taxi
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700

Click to collapse



taxis are boring


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Quoted before I clicked, Just to be safe  But awesome dude xD & Jase xD
> 
> However one of the questions you clearly lied on, so i fixed it

Click to collapse



Thanks Max. Oh and yes, I was actually expecting him to come back with an answer like that. Kind of took me by surprise (or he trolled me by claiming to not love trolling. )

~Jasecloud4


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I bought him a Ford Crown Vic Interceptor package 2005.
> Official registration and plates are official!
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Ooh lucky sparky is lucky


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> A cop car?
> Congrats

Click to collapse



Bigger engine, 8 cyl, and a spot light on the driver side door and official colored lights in the trunk. 
Everyone gets out of our way! 
Pics-a-comin

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol Jase
> 
> Hey not much DD, Waiting for my shin to stop hurting, Hit it on ma pedals and cut it open dammit   Yous?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you pretty good on that bike? Or do you just like to think so? 
Nd not much, getting exited about Peru. Like 3 weeks till I go


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Or a taxi
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700

Click to collapse



Not a taxi. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> taxis are boring

Click to collapse



 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I don't understand why you gave to do everything for sparky!?!? I understand the computer and phone stuff but register a car?
> 
> Also I am going to look at the article in a minute
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700

Click to collapse



Ummmm, we're married, that's what married people do. Also, I don't drive....someone haz too 
Also, I can use ADA's paperwork to push it through WITHOUT going to MVC
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Bigger engine, 8 cyl, and a spot light on the driver side door and official colored lights in the trunk.
> Everyone gets out of our way!
> Pics-a-comin
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



me jelly


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 22, 2012)

Official inspection is also......wait for it......official!

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Official inspection is also......wait for it......official!
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Officials?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 22, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> This!!
> http://www.xda-developers.com/opinion/mind-of-a-moderator-an-interview-with-m_t_m/

Click to collapse



Finally read this...

U lied throught the ban part and best part of a moderator 

U ban me for the LULZ!!!  

---------- Post added at 11:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------

On another note anyone with an IDevice


GET MONOPOLY HOTELS!!!!

ITS AWESOME!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 22, 2012)

Youtubes gotten a download button :


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Youtubes gotten a download button :

Click to collapse



Really? Official youtube? I have a download button there cause I have thus awesome software 

Sent from my SPH-D700

---------- Post added at 12:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------

no download button with out this: http://flashvideodownloader.org/fvd-suite/

Actually very useful tool it allows you to screen record anything in the browser, converts videos and makes it so you can download youtube videos. Very cool and free


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Really? Official youtube? I have a download button there cause I have thus awesome software
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700

Click to collapse



I thiiink it is, I don't remember downloading anything, but then now my Youtube doe now have more ads, so I'm not sure


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I thiiink it is, I don't remember downloading anything, but then now my Youtube doe now have more ads, so I'm not sure

Click to collapse



no youtube download button for me... but like i said if you get that fvd suite for free you will have one plus lots of other cool useful tools 

and i never have ads on youtube or any other site as firefox has an amazing adblock add on


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> no youtube download button for me... but like i said if you get that fvd suite for free you will have one plus lots of other cool useful tools
> 
> and i never have ads on youtube or any other site as firefox has an amazing adblock add on

Click to collapse



ujst put adblock on  alot cleaner 

Hm, I miightve downloaded something then


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> ujst put adblock on  alot cleaner
> 
> Hm, I miightve downloaded something then

Click to collapse



Probably did 

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> no youtube download button for me... but like i said if you get that fvd suite for free you will have one plus lots of other cool useful tools
> 
> and i never have ads on youtube or any other site as firefox has an amazing adblock add on

Click to collapse



Chrome>ff

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> chrome>ff
> 
> -my life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



+1,000,000,001 :d


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Officials?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Officially officials!!!!!!!! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Officially officials!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



They put officials on your official documents to make them that much more official?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Chrome>ff
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



I like chrome and I have it installed as well.. but the adblock on it doesn't block certain pop up windows and certain adds also doesn't block video ads even tho it says it does and even after I tell it to block certain pop ups they still pop up...

Firefox never gives me issues with blocking any ads

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I like chrome and I have it installed as well.. but the adblock on it doesn't block certain pop up windows and certain adds also doesn't block video ads even tho it says it does and even after I tell it to block certain pop ups they still pop up...
> 
> Firefox never gives me issues with blocking any ads
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700

Click to collapse



i prefer chrome on my PC, but on Ubuntu on my laptop it's buggy so I use firefox, It's nice, pretty quick but don't have any extensions or anything , But yeah  Chrome xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 22, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Y U NO NOTICE THAT YOU WERE BANNED FOR 30 MINUTES?

Click to collapse



cause i was on my 30 min lunch break away from computer 


AND I WAS BANNED!!!!!!!!  

U SON OF A beautiful mother that gave you life..you are my sunshine  fill in blank


----------



## obsidianchao (Feb 22, 2012)

WHAT IS UP IN THE X TO THE DIZZLAY

caps. Also, yardwork sucks.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 22, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



THAT'S Officially Awesome M_T_M!!!! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> They put officials on your official documents to make them that much more official?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Official officials that are officially official ....
 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 22, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> WHAT IS UP IN THE X TO THE DIZZLAY
> 
> caps. Also, yardwork sucks.

Click to collapse



hey obs
how have you been


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 22, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> trolololox

Click to collapse



U edited my post 

Also 

Now when i see the ox on the end of trololol

I made a new name for you:

Troldielox

(like goldielox)


----------



## obsidianchao (Feb 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hey obs
> how have you been

Click to collapse



Solid, bro. Though I've been in the South for the last couple of days. I hate the South. So much. TAKE ME BACK TO NEW YOOOOORK


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 22, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I followed your instructions Iblink182...you said to fill in teh blank and I did
> 
> Also...comment on them videos as I have no idea what to make out of them

Click to collapse



Na i don't feel like watching them right now i have work to do..


Also u Jelly i have monopoly hotels and you don't?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 22, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Solid, bro. Though I've been in the South for the last couple of days. I hate the South. So much. TAKE ME BACK TO NEW YOOOOORK

Click to collapse



lol, someone's still stuck in the civil war days


----------



## obsidianchao (Feb 22, 2012)

All of you down here are hicks. Man, I'm in NC, right, doing yardwork for my grandma with my shirt off, and I was the sexiest man within at least five miles. When I look like Mr. Universe compared to the folks around here, you have a problem. A big one.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 22, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> All of you down here are hicks. Man, I'm in NC, right, doing yardwork for my grandma with my shirt off, and I was the sexiest man within at least five miles. When I look like Mr. Universe compared to the folks around here, you have a problem. A big one.

Click to collapse



inb4 gay comment


----------



## trell959 (Feb 22, 2012)

Dissecting a pig in anatomy. Pics? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Feb 22, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



I thought so XD

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Feb 22, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> All of you down here are hicks. Man, I'm in NC, right, doing yardwork for my grandma with my shirt off, and I was the sexiest man within at least five miles. When I look like Mr. Universe compared to the folks around here, you have a problem. A big one.

Click to collapse



I didn't mean to thanks that! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 22, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Teh south rules and so do I...PROBLEM?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



cool game on IOS 

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Dissecting a pig in anatomy. Pics?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



YES!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 22, 2012)

Check it monopoly hotels 

You jelly now?


Sent from my iPod touch  cause epic is  dead


----------



## trell959 (Feb 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> cool game on IOS
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Later...when M_T_M isn't looking 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Later...when M_T_M isn't looking
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



hmmm PM?


----------



## trell959 (Feb 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> hmmm PM?

Click to collapse



You can send pics through PM? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You can send pics through PM?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You can upload else where  then send 

tapatalk&gs2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You can send pics through PM?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hmm idk actually 


Sent from my iPod touch  cause epic is  dead


----------



## trell959 (Feb 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hmm idk actually
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch  cause epic is  dead

Click to collapse



They're not gruesome,  its just high school anatomy 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> They're not gruesome,  its just high school anatomy
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'll post a pic of my broken toe if these get posted
See what what's more disgusting.lol


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hola guys

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Feb 22, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> As much as I love medicine and anatomy we have to realize that some of those images would be to graphic for some members...not trying to be a pic Nazi just being fair

Click to collapse



100% Understood 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 22, 2012)

Buffalo wild wings

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 22, 2012)

goodnight yo


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 23, 2012)

Echo?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Echo?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Echo...
Echo...
Echo...
Echo...
Echo...
Echo...
Echo...​


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 23, 2012)

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Feb 23, 2012)

What's up guys

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 23, 2012)

Morning. Milad, 2g isn't as bad as 1x. True story.






-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 23, 2012)

mornings to all teh mafians


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Omg, ICS for my tablet has been leaked!!

Click to collapse



Ewwww, bet that was messy


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 23, 2012)

Morning to all.
Funny story....when Snowflake sits on my laptop, sometimes She will bite the keys....then She will look up at the screen to see if the screen changed... a nerd bird!!!!!!! Our little Snowflake is a nerd bird!!!!!!!

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning to all.
> Funny story....when Snowflake sits on my laptop, sometimes She will bite the keys....then She will look up at the screen to see if the screen changed... a nerd bird!!!!!!! Our little Snowflake is a nerd bird!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Let snowflake make a post


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 23, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Let snowflake make a post

Click to collapse



I should...it would probably look like....
qwwddtybxswqgdwttsfufffjfuikjhh....though    

Also, HP shipped my laptop but it's the old order (I switched it at the last minute) (old order: no HD screen only 160GB SSD (no dual drive) and a 2.2GHz processor instead of a 2.4GHz (both are quad core i7 though) 
AND IT HAS A CLEARANCE DELAY IN Memphis Tennessee!!!
WTF???  
So now I haz to wait even longer before I can initiate a return (although the correct order has been dropped to the factory   ) that one won'tbe here until March 3/4....
Sigh.
 #firstworldproblems

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I should...it would probably look like....
> qwwddtybxswqgdwttsfufffjfuikjhh....though
> 
> Also, HP shipped my laptop but it's the old order (I switched it at the last minute) (old order: no HD screen only 160GB SSD (no dual drive) and a 2.2GHz processor instead of a 2.4GHz (both are quad core i7 though)
> ...

Click to collapse



Let him speak his gibberish tonge

Nd what's the rush for the laptop... Don't you already have like 5 or something


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Ice cream sandwich... Leaked... Messy... 
Think bout it milad


----------



## TheRomMistress (Feb 23, 2012)

What is going on here? Do you realize that you have almost dropped off the first page?


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 23, 2012)

TheRomMistress said:


> What is going on here? Do you realize that you have almost dropped off the first page?

Click to collapse



wanna give  boost with your whip? 

where have you been hiding trm ?


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 23, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Let him speak his gibberish tonge
> 
> Nd what's the rush for the laptop... Don't you already have like 5 or something

Click to collapse



Ummmm, I haz a chromebook, a Gateway i5 lappy, and an Acer netbook.
Sparky haz a chromebook, a Thinkpad core II duo WinXP lappy.... 
The Gateway is being returned as soon as I get the HP. I guess there isn't a need for the rush on the HP....BUT I'm an inpatient PITA.... 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I want ICS! I can't wait!!!

Click to collapse



You already have on your phone... Be patient 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I want ICS! I can't wait!!!

Click to collapse



Damn, you're worse than I am.... 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> With ICS I can has cornerstone on my tablet which means it brings multitasking @ windows level.

Click to collapse



If you want ICS, then port it. It's XDA Developers not XDA tech support. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Teach me Java and C++ and I'll do it.

Click to collapse



its xda-developers.com not programming-tutorials.com


----------



## husam666 (Feb 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Teach me Java and C++ and I'll do it.

Click to collapse



I think what you need is C not C++, and you will need to know a great deal bout hardware..

Sup people 

Sent using a train app


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Sup people

Click to collapse



Yo?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 23, 2012)

License this Saturday 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> License this Saturday

Click to collapse



License to kill?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> License this Saturday
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Why get license so late? 

Arent you 18?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Why get license so late?
> 
> Arent you 18?

Click to collapse



Maybe it's a concealed carry license?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Why get license so late?
> 
> Arent you 18?

Click to collapse



I couldn't afford insurance. I am 18.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I couldn't afford insurance. I am 18.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



oh ok, did u get liability or full coverage?


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> oh ok, did u get liability or full coverage?

Click to collapse



I have a handpicked (by my dad) plan with nationwide 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Feb 24, 2012)

What's up guys

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's up guys

Click to collapse



A mattress bro. What's up?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 24, 2012)

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Care I ask what's wrong? Hey everyone 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Feb 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



:what:









jasecloud4 said:


> A mattress bro. What's up?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Sane old same old 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sane old same old

Click to collapse



Huh. I am at this moment...until the nurse hits me with another round of my special meds.   

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey guys. What's up jase ? Babydoll? U OK?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 24, 2012)

Meh I quit life.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm going to sleep guys.. goodnight.
@watt: don't be stupid. Emo's aren't cool anymore- they never were 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Feb 24, 2012)

:banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Feb 24, 2012)

I hate sleep paralysis :banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 24, 2012)

So yesterday I was trying to put a lock on my phone but none of the options in the settings worked, but I rebooted today and now I have a password, And i don't know what it is? And unlike on GB etc. I have no forgot password button, Anybody know of anything I can do?


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> So yesterday I was trying to put a lock on my phone but none of the options in the settings worked, but I rebooted today and now I have a password, And i don't know what it is? And unlike on GB etc. I have no forgot password button, Anybody know of anything I can do?

Click to collapse








I think you got trolled

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> So yesterday I was trying to put a lock on my phone but none of the options in the settings worked, but I rebooted today and now I have a password, And i don't know what it is? And unlike on GB etc. I have no forgot password button, Anybody know of anything I can do?

Click to collapse



Factory reset time


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> So yesterday I was trying to put a lock on my phone but none of the options in the settings worked, but I rebooted today and now I have a password, And i don't know what it is? And unlike on GB etc. I have no forgot password button, Anybody know of anything I can do?

Click to collapse



Lol. Wipe everything and lose your data 

Hey people! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 24, 2012)

Dammit google  Why'd you remove the button, Just reflashd my rom  

And lost my dragon fly data to about 3 dragons ago


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> So yesterday I was trying to put a lock on my phone but none of the options in the settings worked, but I rebooted today and now I have a password, And i don't know what it is? And unlike on GB etc. I have no forgot password button, Anybody know of anything I can do?

Click to collapse



I hope i am not too late but here is a trick to get passed the lockscreen and reset it without wiping or knowing the password.

1. Call your phone via another number
2. answer it on your phone (just stay connected)
3. Turn wifi on your phone if its not already on
4. goto accounts and sync and add another google account and login to it then it will ask ti reset the password reset it then delete the new google account added 

For future reference i guess ...


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 24, 2012)

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



You bought a note!!!!  


Me jelly


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



lol. BD has a second tablet now

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> lol. BD has a second tablet now
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



3/4 of a tablet 1/4 phone


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> 3/4 of a tablet 1/4 phone

Click to collapse



either way that thing is HUGE. I even find the sensation huge.. but this is way too much 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> either way that thing is HUGE. I even find the sensation huge.. but this is way too much
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ya bit it is an awesome phone!! Its a beast!! But I agree the size makes me not want it... 

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> is this thread still alive?
> 
> So low in activity that I thought about deleting it

Click to collapse



It is alive, but we have casualties... Its normal not to be so active. .. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Whom?

Click to collapse



Twitch is gone... Sakai too(he used to keep the thread alive while most of us were sleeping..)  Husam doesn't speak as much as he used to, I'm on a exams period and Max is mostly lurking.... Also I haven't seen David for a while.... 
Want more? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Soooo...from the whole Mafia, there are only 4 members left?
> 
> Also...the new Don has forsaken you people

Click to collapse



Nah... We are more, but the ones mentioned above used to post more frequently .....  also I didn't mention people like Dave and  BD...  Or the newcomers... We still have an army you know 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Me. 





-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 24, 2012)

I am here usually at least post once a day except weekends so it will always be bumped 

It hardly ever gets on the second page


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I am here usually at least post once a day except weekends so it will always be bumped
> 
> It hardly ever gets on the second page

Click to collapse



Yeah but it won't stay in the top anymore...  I miss the old days... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah but it won't stay in the top anymore...  I miss the old days...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Teh good old spam parties? 
My post count grew dramatically during those


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 24, 2012)

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Teh good old spam parties?
> My post count grew dramatically during those

Click to collapse



i recall days that i posted 200 messages a day 

now i barely make 50-100


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> What does the Don think about closing tis thread and reopening a new re-tooled one?

Click to collapse



Ill text him

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> What does the Don think about closing tis thread and reopening a new re-tooled one?
> 
> Just to clarify...not deleting...just closing

Click to collapse



Noooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> What does the Don think about closing tis thread and reopening a new re-tooled one?
> 
> Just to clarify...not deleting...just closing

Click to collapse



If you could clarify your reasons and ideas then you have my attention senior milo


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> What does the Don think about closing tis thread and reopening a new re-tooled one?
> 
> Just to clarify...not deleting...just closing

Click to collapse



and what does re-tooled mean ?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 24, 2012)

Too late but thanks dude 


davidrules7778 said:


> I hope i am not too late but here is a trick to get passed the lockscreen and reset it without wiping or knowing the password.
> 
> 1. Call your phone via another number
> 2. answer it on your phone (just stay connected)
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You know... Phoenix like thread...new, fresh and nothing but current members
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why don't I just go though the list in the beginning and delete the retired members?


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 24, 2012)

How about we end this on page 2552? Or any other cool number? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> lol. BD has a second tablet now
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's a BIG PHONE! OR a Phablet.....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> If you could clarify your reasons and ideas then you have my attention senior milo

Click to collapse



Yeah....why? Just curious.,

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah....why? Just curious.,
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Since we got a new Don, it would be good to make a new checkpoint 
And to clear up the mess with the members a bit... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Since we got a new Don, it would be good to make a new checkpoint
> And to clear up the mess with the members a bit...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm not really for this... 
But I'll be fair, and we can vote to decide. 
(I was going to just outright turn it down, but your comments where taken as you seconding the motion) 

Oh, and another note, looking back at xda history, the disappearance of the team lama leader led to a new group with a new leader. Hence Gli Sviluppatori di banane was born. We lost our old Don and I ended up leader. If we start a new thread, I shall follow tradition, and we will come up with another group name.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You know... Phoenix like thread...new, fresh and nothing but current members

Click to collapse



Znovuzrodená požiaru vták mafie

Like this?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey all. Keep my grandma in your prayers: earlier today she was found on the floor of her condo with a massive brain hemorrhage...she'd been lying there for two days. The doctors don't expect her to last the night.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 25, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'm not really for this...
> But I'll be fair, and we can vote to decide.
> (I was going to just outright turn it down, but your comments where taken as you seconding the motion)
> 
> Oh, and another note, looking back at xda history, the disappearance of the team lama leader led to a new group with a new leader. Hence Gli Sviluppatori di banane was born. We lost our old Don and I ended up leader. If we start a new thread, I shall follow tradition, and we will come up with another group name.

Click to collapse



New name? 
Okay.jpg

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 25, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Hey all. Keep my grandma in your prayers: earlier today she was found on the floor of her condo with a massive brain hemorrhage...she'd been lying there for two days. The doctors don't expect her to last the night.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



I will jase. And I'm not for new thread/name.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Feb 25, 2012)

What's up

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's up
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Pretty bored. You?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 25, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Hey all. Keep my grandma in your prayers: earlier today she was found on the floor of her condo with a massive brain hemorrhage...she'd been lying there for two days. The doctors don't expect her to last the night.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Wow, thats brutal man 
Hope your doing alright.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 25, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wow, thats brutal man
> Hope your doing alright.

Click to collapse



I'm at the hospital right now...not sure what's going to happen, we're waiting on the neurologist. Neurosurgeon stated there's nothing he can do so...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 25, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> I'm at the hospital right now...not sure what's going to happen, we're waiting on the neurologist. Neurosurgeon stated there's nothing he can do so...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Best of luck to her man..... I'm sorry.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Best of luck to her man..... I'm sorry.

Click to collapse



Thanks man. I'm prolly gonna stay the night at the hospital, and see what the new neurologist in the morning says.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 25, 2012)

Is the disc scratched? 





m1l4droid said:


> Guys, there's this laptop that I have to fix, and it freezes on windows XP installation. What can I do?

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Twitch is gone... Sakai too(he used to keep the thread alive while most of us were sleeping..)  Husam doesn't speak as much as he used to, I'm on a exams period and Max is mostly lurking.... Also I haven't seen David for a while....
> Want more?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If you're talking about me, I'm still here, just lurking. Because I have no idea what to post, so I don't post at all.

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Hey all. Keep my grandma in your prayers: earlier today she was found on the floor of her condo with a massive brain hemorrhage...she'd been lying there for two days. The doctors don't expect her to last the night.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



 sorry to hear that... Best wishes jase 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> If you're talking about me, I'm still here, just lurking. Because I have no idea what to post, so I don't post at all.
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Yes I'm talking about you  if you don't know what to post, say hi  someone will eventually start a conversation...  I'm bored of searching the thread in the second page 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> sorry to hear that... Best wishes jase

Click to collapse



Thanks. It's just hard seeing her messed up. She had a huge hand in raising me, and was immensely intelligent. Now she's a comatose vegetable. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm praying, wishing, hoping, and sending positive energy to and, for your grandmother jase. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Yes I'm talking about you  if you don't know what to post, say hi  someone will eventually start a conversation...  I'm bored of searching the thread in the second page
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi Dex. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Dex.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What's up BD? Bought anything today? 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm praying, wishing, hoping, and sending positive energy to and, for your grandmother jase.

Click to collapse



Thanks BD.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 25, 2012)

Mornin mafia folks 
Stayed up waaaayy to late playing skyrim last night. Finally have the graphics tweaked to perfection and have a character in enjoy playing


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Really sorry to hear that mate
> Stay strong and hopefully she will be better soon.
> Wish her the best Jase

Click to collapse



Thanks bro.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Mornin mafia folks
> Stayed up waaaayy to late playing skyrim last night. Finally have the graphics tweaked to perfection and have a character in enjoy playing

Click to collapse



'Afternoon DD 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 'Afternoon DD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I wish it was afternoon.lol. Siesta time then


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> What's up BD? Bought anything today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not yet. 
I am looking at platform beds though. 
How are you?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> So...what's the new thread's name gonna be and who are the members?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why should we change? I don't think anyone here  wants to change the name... And who cares about the thread?  

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> So...what's the new thread's name gonna be and who are the members?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Meeeeeeeee!
Pipsqueak (first official avian member and birdy bomber)
Snowflake (biter of keyboards and all around tech bird....)

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not yet.
> I am looking at platform beds though.
> How are you?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Haha!  I'm fine.. studying mechanics... I hate exams 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> So...what's the new thread's name gonna be and who are the members?

Click to collapse



Znovuzrodená požiaru vták mafie

Member Name: Kráľ blázon

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 25, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Znovuzrodená požiaru vták mafie
> 
> Member Name: Kráľ blázon
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Yeah, ummmmmm......NO.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Yeah...you said that already :meh:
> How's your GM doing mate?

Click to collapse




She's alive, but comatose. We have another consult visit with the neurologist to review options. Last night my mother (next of kin and POA) signed the DNR order.

How about: Сексуальная Тролль мафии

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

If you insist to change the name, this will be the new one : *Της θειάς μου της Αμερσούδας το κακό συναπάντημα*

and yes, it is in Greek


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> If you insist to change the name, this will be the new one : *Της θειάς μου της Αμερσούδας το κακό συναπάντημα*
> 
> and yes, it is in Greek

Click to collapse



Google translate says:

Of my aunt's evil Amersoudas encounter

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 25, 2012)

Bacon






-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Google translate says:
> 
> Of my aunt's evil Amersoudas encounter
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



well sort of... its like slang. most appropriate translation(you cant really translate it) would be my aunt's Amersouda's evil encounter...

although its not correct, as it relies on an old traditional song that afterwards became a joke. That's where the "my aunts Amersouda's" part come from( Της θειάς μου της Αμερσούδας) That expression for the "evil encounter" is mostly used to describe people that you get in trouble if you mess up with, or people that you dont really like to talk with and avoid.. kinda "bad" people  - mostly used lightly and as a joke (το κακό συναπάντημα)
it also suits the  character of the Mafia.. (that was supposed to be like that too )


----------



## trell959 (Feb 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Bacon
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup:

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

> Cool story brah!
> 
> 
> I used to be me but then I took an arrow to the knee!

Click to collapse



Thank me. NOW!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 25, 2012)

Just bought......This
http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garde...-Platform-Bed/5048117/product.html?rcmndsrc=2


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Just bought......This
> http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garde...-Platform-Bed/5048117/product.html?rcmndsrc=2

Click to collapse



I wants nap time. :l

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2012)

evening guys, how's it going?


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> evening guys, how's it going?

Click to collapse



Evening Husam! Mtm is pushing stuff.. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Evening Husam! Mtm is pushing stuff..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



meh, he's just looking for attention


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> meh, he's just looking for attention

Click to collapse



Do you agree with the new name? 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Do you agree with the new name?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



what new name?


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> what new name?

Click to collapse



Go through the last 7-8 pages.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 25, 2012)

Ohai

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Ohai
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Hey David! You once had a desire, no ? 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Ohai
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



o hello idave, long time no see


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey David! You once had a desire, no ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah. I shouldn't have stopped posting....

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey! I'm only lurking because I have exams   

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 25, 2012)

Ttolololol

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Guess who just bought a Motorola Xoom.

Click to collapse



Hmm.. I dnaa... Uhhh.... mhhhmmmm... you?  

Damn  (Edit) I guess it wasn't you


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 25, 2012)

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Late reply was late
> Also....lurking much, are we?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it was 

Also.. A tiny bit


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

everybody check your fb! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## Phistachio (Feb 25, 2012)

Gooooood evening peeps 

How's it going?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> everybody check your fb!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



XDXDXD

For those who don't have it 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Gli-S...497257868?ref=notif&notif_t=fbpage_fan_invite


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> This might be a shock to you but mine is pure ICS stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



and you are still on xda?







jk


----------



## Phistachio (Feb 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XDXDXD
> 
> For those who don't have it
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Gli-S...497257868?ref=notif&notif_t=fbpage_fan_invite

Click to collapse



Awesome!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

how about you guys posted something on that wall? followed by xda username...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> how about you guys posted something on that wall? followed by xda username...

Click to collapse



Done  Im max


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

Im gonna need some help moderating that... who wants to be admin? 
Max?


----------



## Phistachio (Feb 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Im gonna need some help moderating that... who wants to be admin?
> Max?

Click to collapse



I can be! I'm quite of a "facebookian", so I can moderate


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> I can be! I'm quite of a "facebookian", so I can moderate

Click to collapse



Done... now if you want, help me make that a decent page


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XDXDXD
> 
> For those who don't have it
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Gli-S...497257868?ref=notif&notif_t=fbpage_fan_invite

Click to collapse



I see you liked WP7


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I see you liked WP7

Click to collapse



it was a move to get you back in fb  
login and start posting now!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I see you liked WP7

Click to collapse



I will admit it, It's very nice .. But still... I'm not switching.. evarr 

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> I see you liked WP7

Click to collapse



I will admit it, It's very nice .. But still... I'm not switching.. evarr 

Edit: Misunderstood  But still... i think i might have

Edit2


^^^^


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I will admit it, It's very nice .. But still... I'm not switching.. evarr
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One does not simply fail like Max...


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> One does not simply fail like Max...

Click to collapse



lmao, max


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 25, 2012)

Wish me luck on my job application 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Finally! Custom ROM running on the Xoom!

Click to collapse



Try to see if that new facebook app works on the xoom... use your id


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Wish me luck on my job application
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



good luck dude


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Wish me luck on my job application
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Good luck Cam 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 25, 2012)

Me right now lololollol






Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Me right now lololollol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



u ok man?
20hippies


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> u ok man?
> 20hippies

Click to collapse



Lol yeah but my heart is beating really fast all the time and some other **** lolz

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Lol yeah but my heart is beating really fast all the time and some other **** lolz
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



did you take anything?


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> did you take anything?

Click to collapse



Weeeeeed

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 25, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Weeeeeed
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Lulz... noob


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Weeeeeed
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



lies, if it was weed you wouldn't be here


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 25, 2012)

Ex girlfriend that now has baby. She wouldn't even let me touch her t!ts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Ex girlfriend that now has baby. She wouldn't even let me touch her t!ts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Congrats dude! is it a boy or a girl? im sure you'll be a great dad


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Ex girlfriend that now has baby. She wouldn't even let me touch her t!ts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wait, you're 19 right?
ex gf has a baby wtf????????


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> wait, you're 19 right?
> ex gf has a baby wtf????????

Click to collapse



I thought he was 18


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 25, 2012)

@Cam.....WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I thought he was 18

Click to collapse



idk, I just used my guess


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> @Cam.....WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Click to collapse



Needs moar question marks ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> idk, I just used my guess

Click to collapse



Oh, and in North America that's not that uncommon


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, and in North America that's not that uncommon

Click to collapse



lol, yeah as rare as it gets


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Congrats dude! is it a boy or a girl? im sure you'll be a great dad

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> wait, you're 19 right?
> ex gf has a baby wtf????????

Click to collapse




deliriousDroid said:


> I thought he was 18

Click to collapse





Babydoll25 said:


> @Cam.....WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Click to collapse



Its not mine. The girl was such a prude a 2 years ago, now she has a child. 
And not that I'd mind if it WAS mine  she's an attractive girl.
-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2012)

check the tags on this photo, there's a surprise on the right  

https://plus.google.com/photos/104030776169461276037/albums/5660268363079479073/5661357118582896802


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> check the tags on this photo, there's a surprise on the right
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/104030776169461276037/albums/5660268363079479073/5661357118582896802

Click to collapse



is this for real?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> is this for real?

Click to collapse



yep


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 25, 2012)

lol, Yes it is Dex


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

Pic saved on PC.. hehehe 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Pic saved on PC.. hehehe
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



XDXD

Cough... Photoshop?


----------



## RinZo (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm extremely hungry but to lazy to make or go get something


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 26, 2012)

RinZo said:


> I'm extremely hungry but to lazy to make or go get something

Click to collapse



I hate it when that happens.lol
#firstworldproblems much?


----------



## RinZo (Feb 26, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I hate it when that happens.lol
> #firstworldproblems much?

Click to collapse



Haha indeed a first world problem.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 26, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Haha indeed a first world problem.

Click to collapse



Eh, that's just because third world problems aren't as much fun...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 26, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Eh, that's just because third world problems aren't as much fun...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



They usually involve aids 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Feb 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> They usually involve aids
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



The post office sucks at reading.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The post office sucks at reading.

Click to collapse



Ewww....that's like a second world problem.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm terrible. These things are a horror for the environment.
(the k cups the coffees, teas, and other drinks come in aren't recyclable  )
But I couldn't help myself. They even have k cups for iced drinks, like iced tea, and coffee. It's like having a coffee shop in, my kitchen.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone here?

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 26, 2012)

Morning people! @BD: you should bring coffee next time 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 26, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I still has no home Internet. I is tethering my EDEG to my PC. It's horrible. The worst part is nobody knows WTF is wrong with the effing phone line!

Click to collapse



that sucks Milad  hope it goes back to normal soon 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh man, I'm happy I didn't post anything too weird in this thread yesterday lol

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 26, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't think it will. My ISP has no clue what's wrong. I guess we need to either change the phone line or get WiMax.

Click to collapse



Blame your isp and get them to fix it


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 26, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Oh man, I'm happy I didn't post anything too weird in this thread yesterday lol
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Lol, you should have, it woulda been amusing


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 26, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, you should have, it woulda been amusing

Click to collapse



Lulz, it definitely would've been.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 26, 2012)

Messing with boatloaders and chip flashing...  Wish me luck

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Messing with boatloaders and chip flashing...  Wish me luck
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wishing you, luck...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Morning people! @BD: you should bring coffee next time
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Who wants coffee (or tea or hot chocolate)?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The post office sucks at reading.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What happened 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Who wants coffee (or tea or hot chocolate)?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ill have some tea plz 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Messing with boatloaders and chip flashing...  Wish me luck

Click to collapse



Boatloaders? Damn, you loading a yacht?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 26, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Boatloaders? Damn, you loading a yacht?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Yeah... Actually unloading some htc bricks... Also I'm going to need a very powerful pc... Anyone willing to help?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah... Actually unloading some htc bricks... Also I'm going to need a very powerful pc... Anyone willing to help?

Click to collapse



Damn, HTC bricks are the worse. I got a pretty beast system, it's just a pity I'm a long ways away.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Feb 26, 2012)

I just started watching "Lost".  I heard it was a good show.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 26, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Damn, HTC bricks are the worse. I got a pretty beast system, it's just a pity I'm a long ways away.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



what im actually up to is to find a way to get some bricked sensations back in life... meaning i have to get the device to download mode... which is pretty tricky. How much of a beast is your system? I may need some processing power


----------



## husam666 (Feb 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah... Actually unloading some htc bricks... Also I'm going to need a very powerful pc... Anyone willing to help?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I can help you if you want


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> what im actually up to is to find a way to get some bricked sensations back in life... meaning i have to get the device to download mode... which is pretty tricky. How much of a beast is your system? I may need some processing power

Click to collapse



Laptop is a second-gen i7 running 3.0ghz and 16gb of RAM. Desktop is a 2700k running at 4.3ghz with 24gb of DDR3 at 2100mhz.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 26, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Laptop is a second-gen i7 running 3.0ghz and 16gb of RAM. Desktop is a 2700k running at 4.3ghz with 24gb of DDR3 at 2100mhz.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse


 now thats a beast 

There is a slight chance i *might* get my hands on a 256-bit encrypted document... and that will need to be *cough* accessed *cough* without a certifiicate( cant remember where i put it  ) ... shall i count on you for some help ? (if that ever happens of course... its gonna be tough to get that)

@husam: i said UNbricking, not bricking


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> now thats a beast
> 
> There is a slight chance i *might* get my hands on a 256-bit encrypted document... and that will need to be *cough* accessed *cough* without a certifiicate( cant remember where i put it  ) ... shall i count on you for some help ? (if that ever happens of course... its gonna be tough to get that)

Click to collapse



Well I would hate for you to lose access to such a precious resource. We've all forgotten our security certificates from time to time.  Just let me know when you need it. Oh and PM me with further details.



dexter93 said:


> @husam: i said UNbricking, not bricking

Click to collapse



Lol! Poor Hus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> what im actually up to is to find a way to get some bricked sensations back in life... meaning i have to get the device to download mode... which is pretty tricky. How much of a beast is your system? I may need some processing power

Click to collapse



I may be able to help sometime this week, and DEFINITELY after March 1
HP sent me an older order out, it has an i7 quad core (2.2GHz),processor, 8GB of Ram and 2GB Radeon graphics.
The one I actually ordered and is still in production is a slightly more powerful quad core processor (2.5GHz)
Same RAM, SAME graphics but... also full HD screen and other stuff I can't remember.
Enough power?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 26, 2012)

Mines not as powerful as Jase's dammit  Must... Upgrade 
lol nice system though, you build it?  take pics?


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 26, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Laptop is a second-gen i7 running 3.0ghz and 16gb of RAM. Desktop is a 2700k running at 4.3ghz with 24gb of DDR3 at 2100mhz.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Never have I found a need for that much computing power besides building roms 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 26, 2012)

Mine isn't as powerful either, but I don't really care. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 26, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Mines not as powerful as Jase's dammit  Must... Upgrade
> lol nice system though, you build it?  take pics?

Click to collapse



Laptop no to building. However, I upgraded it. Desktop yes, just finished building a few days ago.

@watt Looking at it now, it's a bit excessive. However, it's very handy for video editing as well as hardcore gaming.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 26, 2012)

My laptop is pretty much maxed. 2.1 ghz amd phenom II x3 4gb ram & a 4250 ati graphics card

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 26, 2012)

Dammit...


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Dammit...

Click to collapse



What's up bro?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 26, 2012)

have you seen the new htc one?


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 26, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> What's up bro?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Some problems with my source... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> have you seen the new htc one?

Click to collapse



Just saw the promo vids on HTC official channel... I want the one X 
It's awesome!

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Just saw the promo vids on HTC official channel... I want the one X
> It's awesome!

Click to collapse



Ehhhh...weaksauce.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 26, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Ehhhh...weaksauce.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Nah.... I'm happy with my sensation 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 26, 2012)

Do we have a ninja in our ranks? I've got an assignment.... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 26, 2012)

Tapatalk is really weird... It let me thank one of my posts 

Also this is the dead time....






Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## Phistachio (Feb 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Tapatalk is really weird... It let me thank one of my posts
> 
> Also this is the dead time....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why hello there


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Do we have a ninja in our ranks? I've got an assignment....

Click to collapse



Depends on what you need the ninja for...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Depends on what you need the ninja for...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Nothing unusual, just to sneak up at HTCs headquarters and retrieve some certificates from their pcs... Or torture them until they give into publicity some board schematics and documentation

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## Phistachio (Feb 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Nothing unusual, just to sneak up at HTCs headquarters and retrieve some certificates from their pcs...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I do that everyday.

By the way, check our FB page. What do you think about that post?


----------



## htc fan89 (Feb 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Nothing unusual, just to sneak up at HTCs headquarters and retrieve some certificates from their pcs...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Try contracting Tom cruise... I mean Ethan Hunt


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> I do that everyday.
> 
> By the way, check our FB page. What do you think about that post?

Click to collapse



LMAO! Hahahahaha xD

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 27, 2012)

i hate verizon


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> i hate verizon

Click to collapse



What happened mate?


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> What happened mate?

Click to collapse



they wont make my upgrade early even though i pay my bill the day it comes in


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> they wont make my upgrade early even though i pay my bill the day it comes in

Click to collapse



But,I thought you looooooooooovveedd VZW.  

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> But,I thought you looooooooooovveedd VZW.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i like the service, not the company mindset


----------



## trell959 (Feb 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> i like the service, not the company mindset

Click to collapse



What do you mean? 

EDIT: nvm. Switch to at&t! 

Also, hi everybody

EDIT: killed it 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> EDIT: nvm. Switch to at&t!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They're even worse. Early upgrade? Even 30 days out here? Ha. No such thing. Throttled at 1.5 gb? Ha I still laugh at my friends about that.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 27, 2012)

Morning..... 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 27, 2012)

Goodmorning everyone


----------



## trell959 (Feb 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> They're even worse. Early upgrade? Even 30 days out here? Ha. No such thing. Throttled at 1.5 gb? Ha I still laugh at my friends about that.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



You can upgrade early if you're  within a month of your contract.  Also, I've never been throttled (but I'm usually on wifi)


Good morning everyone 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 27, 2012)

What do you guys think of my new look? 
It actually took way to long to get like this.haha
http://db.tt/vuUtIN5h
Oh, and I used video because screenshots didn't do it justice


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You can upgrade early if you're  within a month of your contract.  Also, I've never been throttled (but I'm usually on wifi)
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I've had my phone since March 14th, I get an upgrade this November. My contract isn't up for resigning until March '13 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## SpaceSpeed (Feb 27, 2012)

upgrade?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You can upgrade early if you're  within a month of your contract.  Also, I've never been throttled (but I'm usually on wifi)
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Vodafone will let you upgrade 3 months early  

Jelly?  

---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------


M_T_M said:


> Picture fail?

Click to collapse



here's the non fail '


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Fail teh second?

Click to collapse



Whut?  I see this one


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Troll the third?
> 
> Also....old picture is old....twitch is getting old at this, I reckon

Click to collapse



Oh wait, I see the original now, I couldn't see it at first 


Some of his posts were deleted? Post count gone down 

Also I'm sceptical about it being twitch , The phones don't match


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I'm not going to give him all of my un-devoted attention but my spidey senses are tingling with this feller....I do believe I know him

Click to collapse



XDXD I definitely think he sounds too nonnewbie to be a newbie 

Also Same carrier(Tmobile)


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 27, 2012)

Quad core....
Also, just pre ordered the, One X from Expansys 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Quad core....
> Also, just pre ordered the, One X from Expansys
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Y u have so many phones!? I wanna have a stable of phones, 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Quad core....
> Also, just pre ordered the, One X from Expansys
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I knew you would.  I have a question though, how many cell numbers do you have?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Quad core....
> Also, just pre ordered the, One X from Expansys
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Y U NO GIVE MONEY TO THE POOR AND HOMELESS 


why hello there everyone


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I knew you would.  I have a question though, how many cell numbers do you have?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Right now? Ummmmm......3? I think. 
Edit: I have two lines on my postpaid account and that $30 100 min/unlimited texts/5GB high, speed (read unthrottled) data prepaid
Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Y U NO GIVE MONEY TO THE POOR AND HOMELESS
> 
> 
> why hello there everyone

Click to collapse



I do. I serve food at a homeless shelter in Hoboken called St Marys twice,a month, and,I sponsor, a, child in Uganda....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I do. I serve food at a homeless shelter in Hoboken called At Marys twice,a month, and,I sponsor, a, child in Uganda....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



awww 

what's up sis?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You are a very nice person. I wish everyone was more like you.
> 
> Oh and did you guys watch the Oscars last night?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Do people still watch TV?


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I do. I serve food at a homeless shelter in Hoboken called At Marys twice,a month, and,I sponsor, a, child in Uganda....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I want zee stable of teh phones. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> awww
> 
> what's up sis?

Click to collapse



Hey Bro! Back at ADA's.   only oh....two hours until shift change... 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Do people still watch TV?

Click to collapse



What's a TV?  

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey Bro! Back at ADA's.   only oh....two hours until shift change...
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



spend them wisely.. on 9gag 

---------- Post added at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------


Babydoll25 said:


> What's a TV?
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse




IDK, I hear people talk about it all the time


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> spend them wisely.. on 9gag

Click to collapse



Or xda 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Or xda

Click to collapse



What's that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> What's that?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Idk... A strange app on my phone... Very addicting 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

Does any of you check our official Gli Sviluppatori Facebook page ? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Does any of you check our official Gli Sviluppatori Facebook page ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



not me


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 27, 2012)

We haz a FaceSuck page????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????      

Also....look!!!!!!!!!
http://arstechnica.com/business/new...-delayed-until-june.ars?clicked=related_right


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> We haz a FaceSuck page????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Also....look!!!!!!!!!
> http://arstechnica.com/business/new...-delayed-until-june.ars?clicked=related_right

Click to collapse



Yeah, you're invited.... Check your account 
We can also make something in g+....

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah, you're invited.... Check your account
> We can also make something in g+....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah, let's make a page/circle/group/mafia/whatevertheheckyouwant on G+!
Pipsqueak wants to help.....


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, let's make a page/circle/group/mafia/whatevertheheckyouwant on G+!
> Pipsqueak wants to help.....

Click to collapse



Well, since I don't know how to do it, I guess I'll have to leave it to someone else.. (g+ is confusing ...  )


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2012)

I'll do it


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Well, since I don't know how to do it, I guess I'll have to leave it to someone else.. (g+ is confusing ...  )
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I know how......

---------- Post added at 04:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> I'll do it

Click to collapse



NO!.jpg


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I know how......
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



already done


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> already done

Click to collapse



Delete it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Delete it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Or link it 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Delete it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse


https://plus.google.com/b/104049428942023906889/

I'll make you admin


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> https://plus.google.com/b/104049428942023906889/
> 
> I'll make you admin

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak says you better or She will bite you....
You've already seen what She did to Dexter.....


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pipsqueak says you better or She will bite you....
> You've already seen what She did to Dexter.....

Click to collapse



That still hurts 
Be careful hus

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pipsqueak says you better or She will bite you....
> You've already seen what She did to Dexter.....

Click to collapse



yesh yesh, but you need to like it, first 

btw, is the email you're using for G+ the same pipsqueak one? ( I need it for making you admin)


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> yesh yesh, but you need to like it, first
> 
> btw, is the email you're using for G+ the same pipsqueak one? ( I need it for making you admin)

Click to collapse



Yeah, same email for both.... 
also I added the page to my circles, +1'ed it and shared it with my Gli Sviluppatori circle....


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, same email for both....
> also I added the page to my circles, +1'ed it and shared it with my Gli Sviluppatori circle....

Click to collapse



done, accept the invitation, and don't you dare removing me from admin


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey Dex.... you are an excellent photog
I finally had a chance to check ur Flickr


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> done, accept the invitation, and don't you dare removing me from admin

Click to collapse



I wouldn't do that 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 PM ----------

BTW Hus.....Where do I find the invitation??????????? I no see it


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey Dex.... you are an excellent photog
> I finally had a chance to check ur Flickr

Click to collapse



You think BD? Or was Pipsqueak who wrote that? 

im trying my best... Thanks


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> You think BD? Or was Pipsqueak who wrote that?
> 
> im trying my best... Thanks

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak and I both agree on this....your black and white photos are really striking.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I wouldn't do that
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



maybe your email, idk :/


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 27, 2012)

Damn.....I gotta go up to General....
I'll be back.
(damn cab drivers  )


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> maybe your email, idk :/

Click to collapse



Found it! 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2012)

yep, I just got an email confirming it


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

run out of thanks today 
@bd: you've got a couple of thanks coming in about 20 mins


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 27, 2012)

Okay....I REALLY have to go up to General nao................


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Okay....I REALLY have to go up to General nao................

Click to collapse



alright, see ya


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Okay....I REALLY have to go up to General nao................

Click to collapse




Have fun 
Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Have fun
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Fun?!Fun?!.....There is nothing FUN about the cab business.


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 27, 2012)

I quit at life

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I quit at life
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Your emo again? 
Cmon dude, things can always get better


----------



## trell959 (Feb 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I quit at life
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



You cant quit now! You have an Inspire coming your way

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 28, 2012)

I texted both of you 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 28, 2012)

http://m.techcrunch.com/2012/02/27/atts-latest-boondoggle-is-to-let-app-makers-pay-for-users-data/
Shamelessly stolen from teh bridgets

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## SpaceSpeed (Feb 28, 2012)

Can I join your G+ group without getting raped by Google's atrocious data analytics policies?







...didn't think so 

[_Yub nub, eee chop yub nub..._]


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 28, 2012)

SpaceSpeed said:


> Can I join your G+ group without getting raped by Google's atrocious data analytics policies?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who...are you???

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## SpaceSpeed (Feb 28, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Who...are you???

Click to collapse



Ask M_T_M... he found me!






Did I mention I sparkle?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 28, 2012)

We think he's censored  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 28, 2012)

Done  damn power has gone out: (

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 28, 2012)

Maybe it was supposed to be like that  


m1l4droid said:


> You failed.

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 28, 2012)

Power , no light , no heating , little food or wifi and I've gone over my mobile data limit twice already this month  but wow whys it been out? 


m1l4droid said:


> You failed.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 28, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Nobody knows. Something's wrong with the phone, but no one has a clue. We may gonna have to get WiMax.

Click to collapse



Damn , the ns? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 28, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> no, for home. wifi wimax modem. 512 kbps 20 gb a month.

Click to collapse



Which means after proxy it'll be like 80kb/s.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 28, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Which means after proxy it'll be like 80kb/s.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



tops 

What's up people?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> tops
> 
> What's up people?

Click to collapse



Wondering who the secret noob is

Hbu hus? Over your fb cravings yet?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 28, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wondering who the secret noob is

Click to collapse



Maybe it's error? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 28, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Maybe it's error?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



The sig doesn't make sense if it is


----------



## husam666 (Feb 28, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wondering who the secret noob is
> 
> Hbu hus? Over your fb cravings yet?

Click to collapse



Nah, I don't think I'll be back soon, I feel better without it, sure I miss some people that I met there and can only contact using FB, but meh, it's better this way

the secret noob, I don't think he's someone we know :/


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 28, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> The sig doesn't make sense if it is

Click to collapse



Maybe it's llama...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Nah, I don't think I'll be back soon, I feel better without it, sure I miss some people that I met there and can only contact using FB, but meh, it's better this way
> 
> the secret noob, I don't think he's someone we know :/

Click to collapse



Why does mtm think so then? 

Hey mtm!! 
Care to fill us in?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 28, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Why does mtm think so then?
> 
> Hey mtm!!
> Care to fill us in?

Click to collapse



Because he saw the banana in the sig


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey guys! I'm back to stock Rom 
Also page 270...




Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## SpaceSpeed (Feb 28, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wondering who the secret noob is

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> Because he saw the banana in the sig

Click to collapse



You know guys, this is getting a little awkward... like when you're at a family gathering and your mom is telling your grandmother that she thinks you're gay because you haven't had a girlfriend in a while - _and you're standing right there next to them_


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 28, 2012)

SpaceSpeed said:


> You know guys, this is getting a little awkward... like when you're at a family gathering and your mom is telling your grandmother that she thinks you're gay because you haven't had a girlfriend in a while - _and you're standing right there next to them_

Click to collapse



Who said you're accepted?


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Who said you're accepted?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak agrees with Dexter. 


Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 28, 2012)

SpaceSpeed said:


> You know guys, this is getting a little awkward... like when you're at a family gathering and your mom is telling your grandmother that she thinks you're gay because you haven't had a girlfriend in a while - _and you're standing right there next to them_

Click to collapse



Haha, true story I bet

And I agree with dex too. You have to go though the initiation. 
Also why did mtm say he found you.... Hmmmmm?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 28, 2012)

SpaceSpeed said:


> You know guys, this is getting a little awkward... like when you're at a family gathering and your mom is telling your grandmother that she thinks you're gay because you haven't had a girlfriend in a while - _and you're standing right there next to them_

Click to collapse



hey, i didn't say you were someone else 
read my posts again


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 28, 2012)

Mtm needs to shed some light here.... Also does anyone know Chinese?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 28, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I heard me name while in the toil....err, while doing something non bathroom related. What can I do you for noobs?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Search for a thread with your name. Meet you there

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceSpeed (Feb 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Who said you're accepted?

Click to collapse




Babydoll25 said:


> Pipsqueak agrees with Dexter.

Click to collapse




deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, true story I bet And I agree with dex too. You have to go though the initiation. Also why did mtm say he found you.... Hmmmmm?

Click to collapse




Accepted? Not me, socially awkward penguin only said I was new to the thread 

I've just been dropping by to say hello, the thing about M_T_M finding me was just a joke (I liked the Twilight alliteration).

Hmm, seems like a few people are taking this a little too seriously  You know its not a real mafia, right? hehe


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 28, 2012)

SpaceSpeed said:


> Accepted? Not me, socially awkward penguin only said I was new to the thread
> 
> I've just been dropping by to say hello, the thing about M_T_M finding me was just a joke (I liked the Twilight alliteration).
> 
> Hmm, seems like a few people are taking this a little too seriously  You know its not a real mafia, right? hehe

Click to collapse



You understand that there are some problems *read suspicions*  with your identity. Don't be offended, we'll sort it out soon. Also, about the mafia thing, it is real and you'd better be careful with your statements in the future..

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 28, 2012)

SpaceSpeed said:


> Accepted? Not me, socially awkward penguin only said I was new to the thread
> 
> I've just been dropping by to say hello, the thing about M_T_M finding me was just a joke (I liked the Twilight alliteration).
> 
> Hmm, seems like a few people are taking this a little too seriously  You know its not a real mafia, right? hehe

Click to collapse



Pfftt, not real
Saying that around here is a good way to get your tongue on a silver platter, spaceskeet! 
Ijks


----------



## SpaceSpeed (Feb 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> You understand that there are some problems *read suspicions*  with your identity. Don't be offended, we'll sort it out soon. Also, about the mafia thing, it is real and you'd better be careful with your statements in the future..

Click to collapse



Mafiosi recognized:





As for the suspicions, I can PM one of you spacemonkeys my mobile number... we can laugh, we can cry, we can have seasons in the sun, no big whoop.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 28, 2012)

NYC traffic ssssuuuuuuuuuuuucccckkkkkkkkssssssss!

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 28, 2012)

Me gusta le newbie  let 'im in: p

Also... power just came back  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 28, 2012)

Great, another one to keep an eye on..... 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 28, 2012)

I need good games for when I'm in school guys.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## husam666 (Feb 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I need good games for when I'm in school guys.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Pokemon Red


----------



## SpaceSpeed (Feb 28, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Let us embrace this newbie until he proves otherwise
> what say you No0b Mafia?

Click to collapse





MacaronyMax said:


> Me gusta le newbie  let 'im in

Click to collapse



Tear, sniff...


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 28, 2012)

SpaceSpeed said:


> Tear, sniff...

Click to collapse



Lulz. Newbie is funny. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 28, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Funeeeee
> 
> Also...I will be watching you tough

Click to collapse



You'll be watching him tough. Tough guy now eh?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 28, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> not really but it sounds cool, don't it?
> 
> Also...found a video of the twitching nana during his last trip to Mexico
> He looks wasted

Click to collapse



It's like a drunken black girl having a seizure on acid; and that's just the one on the left.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 28, 2012)

can anybody help here? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1522351


----------



## trell959 (Feb 29, 2012)

I hate sleep paralysis :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I hate sleep paralysis :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wtf?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Feb 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Wtf?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Its sucks.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_paralysis

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I hate sleep paralysis :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Is that when you sleep on your arm till you can't feel it, then play with yourself with it?


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 29, 2012)

Mafia! Y u no on Gli svilupparori Facebook and g+!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Mafia! Y u no on Gli svilupparori Facebook and g+!

Click to collapse



Cuz Facebook teh sux.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 29, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Cuz Facebook teh sux.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Then g+

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Mafia! Y u no on Gli svilupparori Facebook and g+!
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Because I don't want people from my life taking a look though my xda history...


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Then g+
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



G+ is worse.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 29, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Because I don't want people from my life taking a look though my xda history...

Click to collapse



Meh, they have no clue wat this is

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Meh, they have no clue wat this is
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



They don't have a clue how it is named either... It's just that *thing* that has made me check my phone every 10 minutes

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> They don't have a clue how it is named either... It's just that *thing* that has made me check my phone every 10 minutes
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I meed some good wallpapers dex, something original. You're a photographer, help me out. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I meed some good wallpapers dex, something original. You're a photographer, help me out.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Want me to go out and shoot now?? It's 5:40am 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Want me to go out and shoot now?? It's 5:40am
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'll lend you my camera lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 29, 2012)

Thread wakeup bump!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 29, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Thread wakeup bump!

Click to collapse



Bam. Double shot of wake-up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 29, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Bam. Double shot of wake-up.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Damn, that's like a expresso worth of wakeup. Sup Jase? How's your grandma doing?


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 29, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Bam. Double shot of wake-up.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Bump. Triple shot for wake up 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 29, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Damn, that's like a expresso worth of wakeup. Sup Jase? How's your grandma doing?

Click to collapse



Dead. Funeral is tomorrow. Grandfather on other side of the family died on Sunday morning. So...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 29, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Dead. Funeral is tomorrow. Grandfather on other side of the family died on Sunday morning. So...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



I'm really sorry to hear that mate... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that mate...

Click to collapse



It's okay man. I'm too busy fighting off the family vultures for it to hurt me right now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow, two deaths in the family so close together. That's harsh. Best of luck with everything man


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 29, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wow, two deaths in the family so close together. That's harsh. Best of luck with everything man

Click to collapse



Thanks Dexter and D.D....wow just realized...

Anyways I'll be good...how's life for you all? Anything exciting?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 29, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Thanks Dexter and D.D....wow just realized...
> 
> Anyways I'll be good...how's life for you all? Anything exciting?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse




Exciting? I just failed on the mechanics test.... Also my unbricking plans sinked 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 29, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Jase....I'm really sorry for both your loses and sincerely hope you and your family find resignation and the strength needed to keep going mate
> 
> be well

Click to collapse



Thanks bro. I'm grateful for everyone who's made my day brighter. 



dexter93 said:


> Exciting? I just failed on the mechanics test.... Also my unbricking plans sinked

Click to collapse



Damn. Sad Jase is sad that Mafia is falling on hard times.

Edit: Just got news my mentor and music teacher died. This is just getting ridiculous.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 29, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Edit: Just got news my mentor and music teacher died. This is just getting ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



 quick! Go get a life insurance 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> quick! Go get a life insurance

Click to collapse



I already do. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 29, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> I already do.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Seems like this guy quit drinking...  watch out 

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=ShL34tLtXd4&v=ShL34tLtXd4&gl=US

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 29, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Thanks bro. I'm grateful for everyone who's made my day brighter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, that is pretty ridiculous, but bad luck comes in threes, so you should be clear sailing for a while now.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 29, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wow, that is pretty ridiculous, but bad luck comes in threes, so you should be clear sailing for a while now.

Click to collapse



I hope so...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 29, 2012)

I haz teh snowz    

let's hope no school for me tomorrow 

sup anyone?


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 29, 2012)

Omg, there was still snow few days ago and now it's almost like summer  

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 29, 2012)

Yesterday night it was snowing here too.. but it melted 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 29, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Omg, there was still snow few days ago and now it's almost like summer
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



well, it snows in your country first then here, l2weather


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 29, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Are you speaking Iranian?
> Unlock wut with teh wut and do wut?

Click to collapse



I think the proper term is Persian Farsi...not certain though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 29, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Fully aware of that mate...I was just being humorous

Click to collapse



I was to. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 29, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Are you speaking Iranian?
> Unlock wut with teh wut and do wut?

Click to collapse



LULZ. mtm is a noob

 http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DJmvCpR45LKA&v=JmvCpR45LKA&gl=US 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 29, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> A noob with banning capabilities

Click to collapse



Still a noob though... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 29, 2012)

I smells some shenanigans....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah, this thread is totally gone 

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 29, 2012)

I found an iPhone in school. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 29, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Yeah, this thread is totally gone
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Not now obviously. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 29, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Not now obviously.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Or did I miss something? Was this thread gone and it's now back? If so, I missed that.

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 29, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Or did I miss something? Was this thread gone and it's now back? If so, I missed that.
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Yes. It disappeared for a few minutes, then magically reappeared.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 29, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> hey flashing king....how difficult was it to root teh XOOM?

Click to collapse



I never rooted a zoom, I rooted my mother's milestone, and flashed it to cm7, but she didn't like it, so I reverted it to stock froyo, and I added arabic support using zip updates, and I never bricked it


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 29, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Yes. It disappeared for a few minutes, then magically reappeared.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Seems legit. Sorry for doubting.

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 29, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Seems legit. Sorry for doubting.

Click to collapse



Lol. No problem man.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 29, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Yeah, this thread is totally gone
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Nd now my thread saying this thread is gone is gone... should i make a thread about it too? 

Edit: Im blind


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 29, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



But it belongs to a sexy girl.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 29, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You have a girlfriend mate...so, return phone and be honest about it or refer to my post above

Click to collapse





watt9493 said:


> But it belongs to a sexy girl.

Click to collapse



Send her my way boss.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 29, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You have a girlfriend mate...so, return phone and be honest about it or refer to my post above

Click to collapse



I am returning teh phone friend. Look what came in teh mail!





Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I am returning teh phone friend. Look what came in teh mail!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



DAFUQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I am returning teh phone friend. Look what came in teh mail!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's the phone from trell?


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> DAFUQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse





deliriousDroid said:


> That's the phone from trell?

Click to collapse



yes  karma is a good woman


----------



## trell959 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello everyone 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 29, 2012)

hey everyone, i bircked my sgs2 :/


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 29, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> hey everyone, i bircked my sgs2 :/

Click to collapse



Birking... Don't know that one. Uggg, i feel like such a noob here


----------



## husam666 (Feb 29, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> hey everyone, i bircked my sgs2 :/

Click to collapse



Welcome to the club


----------



## trell959 (Feb 29, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> hey everyone, i bircked my sgs2 :/

Click to collapse



I'm scared now.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm scared now.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Just don't do teh stupid.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 29, 2012)

so this is your 2nd/ 3rd time, erick?


----------



## T.C.P (Feb 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> so this is your 2nd/ 3rd time, erick?

Click to collapse



5th  damn i miss u guys, and watt its not called doin the stupid, its called having ball and trying to get sense booting on sgs 2


----------



## husam666 (Feb 29, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> 5th  damn i miss u guys, and watt its not called doin the stupid, its called having ball and trying to get sense booting on sgs 2

Click to collapse



And they call _me _the noob


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 29, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> 5th  damn i miss u guys, and watt its not called doin the stupid, its called having ball and trying to get sense booting on sgs 2

Click to collapse



Tahts teh stoopid

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Tahts teh stoopid

Click to collapse



Stupid is as stupid does.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## trell959 (Feb 29, 2012)

Can Twinkie be in teh Mafia too? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Feb 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Can Twinkie be in teh Mafia too?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Twinkie looks awesome!  That should be an instant membership, without discussion!


----------



## trell959 (Mar 1, 2012)

Archer said:


> Twinkie looks awesome!  That should be an instant membership, without discussion!

Click to collapse



I can safely say that Twinkie agrees 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Mar 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I can safely say that Twinkie agrees
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



So does Andy


----------



## trell959 (Mar 1, 2012)

Andy looks like a bad ass! :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Mar 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Andy looks like a bad ass! :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes.  Yes he is


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2012)

Archer said:


> Yes.  Yes he is

Click to collapse



he looks like he's looking left and right at the same time 

good night people


----------



## trell959 (Mar 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> he looks like he's looking left and right at the same time
> 
> good night people

Click to collapse



Night! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 1, 2012)

Sup mafiaosos

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sup mafiaosos

Click to collapse



Three chickens and a cow.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 1, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Three chickens and a cow.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App

Click to collapse



Nom

Sent from trells smashed dHD


----------



## trell959 (Mar 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Nom
> 
> Sent from trells smashed dHD

Click to collapse



Like the sig.

What's up Jase

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Like the sig.
> 
> What's up Jase

Click to collapse



Not much man chillin. Just waiting for the world to end.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Like the sig.
> 
> What's up Jase
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You did do the smashey smashey on it

Sent from trells smashed dHD


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 1, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> hey everyone, i bircked my sgs2 :/

Click to collapse



Wasn't that supposed to be unbirckable? 

Morning mafia! It's March already


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 1, 2012)

Morning guys

Sent from trells smashed dHD


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Wasn't that supposed to be unbirckable?
> 
> Morning mafia! It's March already

Click to collapse



It is unbrickable.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys! I got married!!! !
> 
> 
> In Skyrim.

Click to collapse









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys! I got married!!! !
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Found another pic of you Milad 







Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2012)

Afternoon, about 10CM of snow here 
and I think it's still snowing, or could be raining not sure 

and from the amount of boredom, I opened firefox using the ubuntu terminal


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Afternoon, about 10CM of snow here
> and I think it's still snowing, or could be raining not sure
> 
> and from the amount of boredom, I opened firefox using the ubuntu terminal

Click to collapse



Pics or it didn't happen

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen

Click to collapse








Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm not going to boot back to windows just to post some stupid pictures


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I'm not going to boot back to windows just to post some stupid pictures

Click to collapse



Then do it so your computer becomes functional again. 






Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Then do it so your computer becomes functional again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



meh too lazy to do so


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> meh too lazy to do so

Click to collapse



Lulz. Sad Jase is sad that Husam's computer dying slow death with Linux. :-O

Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Lulz. Sad Jase is sad that Husam's computer dying slow death with Linux. :-O
> 
> Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.

Click to collapse



lulz. It's not slowly dying, is it?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 1, 2012)

Goodmorning mafiosos 
T-14 days to go


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 1, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.

Click to collapse



lol, i was talking about the snow xD

also i realized that i kinda like this song.... not sure why though 
http://youtu.be/OQCcwNMp830


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 1, 2012)

Morning.....I think.
Should I have coffee or try to go back to sleep
(I've been awake since 3, went to ADAs for shift change, then General cuz well the day dispatcher sucks.....and now I'm home   )

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning.....I think.
> Should I have coffee or try to go back to sleep
> (I've been awake since 3, went to ADAs for shift change, then General cuz well the day dispatcher sucks.....and now I'm home   )
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



hey Babydoll!

go to sleep if you can...
this might help you


----------



## SpaceSpeed (Mar 1, 2012)

*Buongiorno miei colleghi mafiosi*


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Interesting to see some of the phones on your history are not available in the US
> Also...hola newbie

Click to collapse



I'm at my grandmothers funeral and everyone's mad at me for not spending twenty minutes worshipping a deity I don't believe in. F*** this bulls**t.

Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## SpaceSpeed (Mar 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Interesting to see some of the phones on your history are not available in the US

Click to collapse



Well there is an easy explanation for that... I've lived in a few other countries and across the US. Past providers include AT&T, VoiceStream, T-Mobile US, Telia, Optus, T-Mobile UK, Bouygues, and Orange.

On the run from the federales 

Aren't you glad you asked... oh wait, you didn't 

------------------------
*ADDED*: sorry jasecloud4, illusory deity or not, losing a family member is never easy


----------



## SpaceSpeed (Mar 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Ah Voicestream  teh memories
> 
> Also...Los Federerales are from Mexico sooo.....you been there I reckon
> 
> Trolololix

Click to collapse



Why do you ask!? 

Just don't let the Sinaloa cartel know where I am... probably shouldn't have typed that 

------
Also, not every phone I've had is in my sig, but those that I liked/used the most

------
Also Also, been having trouble getting S-off with my banana phone


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 1, 2012)

Boring, back up of Windoze is booooooring
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceSpeed (Mar 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Boring, back up of Windoze is booooooring

Click to collapse



May I suggest Macrium Reflect free edition... faster and smaller drive images than Windows Backup and Restore. Is niiice


----------



## trell959 (Mar 1, 2012)

ECHO
ECHo
ECho
Echo
echo


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> ECHO
> ECHo
> ECho
> Echo
> echo

Click to collapse



Bang?

Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 1, 2012)

My camera's batteries are dead. Again -.-

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> F##k whoever votes tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse









Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



LOOOOL

that's a day full of f___s for milad


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Orly?

jk. I agree. Stop the politics
Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceSpeed (Mar 1, 2012)

cough, cough


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 1, 2012)

SpaceSpeed said:


> cough, cough

Click to collapse



Yeah... 
Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Not going to turn this into a public mockery mate....just won't allow rules to be broken.
> If that meme is directed towards me....bad call

Click to collapse



Ok man... Chill out 
Wanna join me for lunch?





Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceSpeed (Mar 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Wanna join me for lunch?

Click to collapse



Are those huge beans or tiny prawns?


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> My car's newest entertainment system:
> 
> View attachment 926913
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



You are soooo gonna crash. Be careful with that mate 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm not retarded, that's just a joke.
> But it's gonna be useful as a GPS navigation system wouldn't you agree?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Of course. It will be fun in 3d navigation.. but cautiously 

Also I found a term for mtm... "Trolerator" (officially stolen from here http://frikipaideia.wikia.com/wiki/Trollerator ) 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 1, 2012)

Sigh.....
Verifying backup (disk 5)  one moar disk to go.....

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sigh.....
> Verifying backup (disk 5)  one moar disk to go.....
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Need to do that when I get home 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceSpeed (Mar 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Also I found a term for mtm... "Trolerator"

Click to collapse




*Behold, the Trolerator...*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 1, 2012)

The clock on this phone looks awesome 

http://www.engadget.com/2012/03/01/specs-acer-cloudmobile-hands-on/

Waiting for rom dump, unless anyone knows where i can get one similar 

Edit: Lmao at above  XDXD


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> The clock on this phone looks awesome
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/03/01/specs-acer-cloudmobile-hands-on/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



xperia rip off  

[email protected]


----------



## SpaceSpeed (Mar 1, 2012)

Whats a n00b?


----------



## SpaceSpeed (Mar 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You're a noob, noob.

Click to collapse



Oh come on m1l4droid, I know irony isn't lost on the Persian people... after all [insert political or history commentary here].


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Yeah...it's pretty much lost mate
> 
> Plus....THIS

Click to collapse



Still failing mtm... That's the old link 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Need to do that when I get home
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Guess what? I'm on disk 8 nao. I started this backup at 11:41

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Guess what? I'm on disk 8 nao. I started this backup at 11:41
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



I don't have enough discs!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Mar 1, 2012)

Edit: Actually, never mind. Lame troll attempt is lame. 

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I don't have enough discs!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The Gateway will be only 6 disks. My HP is 8
Also, look what I haz 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



lol xD

nice meme


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 1, 2012)

Bump  but I agree with husam hey guys 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 1, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Bump  but I agree with husam hey guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Maxey...where you been? You been lurking on us yo.

Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 1, 2012)

Yo  

I posted earlier  but otherwise yeah sorry  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 1, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yo
> 
> I posted earlier  but otherwise yeah sorry

Click to collapse



You hear the Mafia is getting a new name?

Manly and Terrifying Maiden.

Guess we could just go with the first initial of each...

Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2012)

sup maz?


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 1, 2012)

beats software (for phones) is nice. using it on the inspire, and its comparable to power amp


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> beats software (for phones) is nice. using it on the inspire, and its comparable to power amp

Click to collapse



Ewww...HTC products... 

Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 1, 2012)

I haz a Johns phone. Y no1 care? 





Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Ewww...HTC products...
> 
> Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.

Click to collapse



goddamned hipster


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 1, 2012)

What exactly is that? 





Babydoll25 said:


> I haz a Johns phone. Y no1 care?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Edit. Googled it. Why would you buy something like that?  Or is it for snowflake?


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 1, 2012)

I are loving bloons td 4

Sent from trells smashed dHD


----------



## trell959 (Mar 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> sup maz?

Click to collapse



What's up husam 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> goddamned hipster

Click to collapse



God damned anti-hipster.

Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 1, 2012)

Stupid geometry book is stupid 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 1, 2012)

Latrell, this inspire has impressed me so much I'm considering buying a thunderbolt outright

Sent from trells smashed dHD


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Latrell, this inspire has impressed me so much I'm considering buying a thunderbolt outright
> 
> Sent from trells smashed dHD

Click to collapse



....noooo!!! Why u buy HTC?! Buy American quality yo.

Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 1, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> ....noooo!!! Why u buy HTC?! Buy American quality yo.
> 
> Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.

Click to collapse



American quality? Are you referring to Johns phone? Or the iPhone? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 1, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> ....noooo!!! Why u buy HTC?! Buy American quality yo.
> 
> Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.

Click to collapse



I think he means "motorola" yo!


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 1, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> I think he means "motorola" yo!

Click to collapse



Does that company still exist?? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Does that company still exist??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah, they are the "apple" of Android


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 1, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Yeah, they are the "apple" of Android

Click to collapse



They were just the opportunity for google to get into hardware. Let's hope that some things will change after that... Any of you guys heard about a new upcoming moto phone?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 2, 2012)

Xda y u dead again?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> They were just the opportunity for google to get into hardware. Let's hope that some things will change after that... Any of you guys heard about a new upcoming moto phone?

Click to collapse



The one that allows you to dual boot iOS and Ubuntu?

Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 2, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> The one that allows you to dual boot iOS and Ubuntu?
> 
> Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.

Click to collapse



Wasn't that the atrix? And that was unofficial from canonical....

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Found your arch-nemesis


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 2, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Found your arch-nemesis

Click to collapse



Excellent! Now convince someone to use it as his avatar 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 2, 2012)

Good evening mafia. How is everyone doing this fine night?


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 2, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Good evening mafia. How is everyone doing this fine night?

Click to collapse



Hey, and doing okay. what about you mate?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 2, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Hey, and doing okay. what about you mate?

Click to collapse



Excellent excellent 
In one hell of a good mood, getting pumped up about my trip


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 2, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Excellent excellent
> In one hell of a good mood, getting pumped up about my trip

Click to collapse



Wow, nice have fun Mafioso

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 2, 2012)

Stupid f#[email protected]*¤ ¢ people that can't even drive! 

Sent from trells smashed dHD


----------



## boborone (Mar 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Stupid f#[email protected]*¤ ¢ people that can't even drive!
> 
> Sent from trells smashed dHD

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=23103043


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=23103043

Click to collapse



But I walk on foot? A chunk of blacktop? 

Sent from trells smashed dHD


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> What exactly is that?
> Edit. Googled it. Why would you buy something like that?  Or is it for snowflake?

Click to collapse



I bought it so I, would be ready for the zombie apocalypse. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 2, 2012)

Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## boborone (Mar 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> But I walk on foot? A chunk of blacktop?
> 
> Sent from trells smashed dHD

Click to collapse



trebuche maybe

---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 PM ----------

hahaha just checked my old unread email. My bday was Jan 2. I got a happy bday from demoniod. Forgot all about that site. Logged in. My ratio........2.34. I's bees a gud thefter


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 2, 2012)

Mornings to everybody! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Mar 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Mornings to everybody!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 2, 2012)

Morning..... :/

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 2, 2012)

hey everyone

anything wrong bd?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hey everyone
> 
> anything wrong bd?

Click to collapse



Two accidents last night. One at Ada's...one at General.........I haven't slept yet.
No one was hurt though 
Just allot of paperwork and phonecalls..


----------



## husam666 (Mar 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Two accidents last night. One at Ada's...one at General.........I haven't slept yet.
> No one was hurt though
> Just allot of paperwork and phonecalls..

Click to collapse



damn that sucks, but glad no one was hurt


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 2, 2012)

Sup mafiosos?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 2, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sup mafiosos?

Click to collapse



Work.

Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## trell959 (Mar 2, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sup mafiosos?

Click to collapse



School. What about you?







jasecloud4 said:


> Work.
> 
> Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.

Click to collapse



Hi Jase



Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 2, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sup mafiosos?

Click to collapse



Sup DD. Hey I know we are, making a pets of the Mafia list but, Pipsqueak thinks, she should stay on the original list, given that she haz an, actual position in the, mafia (birdy bomber). Whaddya think?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## hiu115 (Mar 2, 2012)

my god, school's tiring.... hey guys 

It's been 3 months since... wait, 3 MONTHS???!!!



i got a good grade though


----------



## hiu115 (Mar 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys, Look at my new phone:

Click to collapse



It's still Sony Ericsson? I thought it changed to Sony

BTW nice one... what's it called?


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I need advice from Hussam or Milad....
> Coworker needs farsi and Arabic support on his brand new Evo 4G. does the phone need to be rooted?

Click to collapse



It's a simple tweak... Usually most rooted roms have it... And if I remember well rooting the evo 4g must be easy.. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Husam knows nothing about Android.
> 
> But, you have came to the right place! Evo 4G, you say? Okay, yes, he needs a rooted and nand unlocked phone, and a fully deodexed ROM. With you just need to take a few files off the ROM zip, then run a file on your PC. It will give a recovery flashable zip that you should flash after the ROM. You will have full Arabic and Persian support. Just search for universal Arabic script in the forum or search for madmac's blog in Google. Remember, you'll need Java installed. No need for Android sdk.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with unicorns and butter

Click to collapse



*****, I know a lot about android I flashed that zip on my tp2 and my mother's milestone

Sent using a train app


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Husam knows nothing about Android.

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> *****, I know a lot about android I flashed that zip on my tp2 and my mother's milestone

Click to collapse



Whoa, whoa, no need for a full on jihad in here. Chill guys...

Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 2, 2012)

I need to kill my geometry teacher. His book ( and lesson) is worse than CRAP!
you can't understand a sentence :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> *****, I know a lot about android I flashed that zip on my tp2 and my mother's milestone
> 
> Sent using a train app

Click to collapse



Yeah wrong way round milad! Husam's never bricked an _Android_ phone


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 2, 2012)

So...I want to setup an ad supported porn site. Any ideas where to start for content?

Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 2, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> So...I want to setup an ad supported porn site. Any ideas where to start for content?
> 
> Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.

Click to collapse



XDXD lol 
 Not a clue dude


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XDXD lol
> Not a clue dude

Click to collapse



I should probably start with server hardware first...so any ideas on that?

Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 2, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> I should probably start with server hardware first...so any ideas on that?
> 
> Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.

Click to collapse



Fap resistance 

Sent from trells smashed dHD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 2, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> I should probably start with server hardware first...so any ideas on that?
> 
> Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.

Click to collapse



XD You serious about this dude? 

But um, probably a good idea to get someone else host for  a price until it's more established lol


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD You serious about this dude?
> 
> But um, probably a good idea to get someone else host for  a price until it's more established lol

Click to collapse



Yes, I actually want to call it www.xxx-developers.com

And offer film services as well.

Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 2, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Yes, I actually want to call it www.xxx-developers.com
> 
> And offer film services as well.
> 
> Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.

Click to collapse



XDXDXD 

lol  I wish you luck dude xD


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 2, 2012)

How can I potentially speed up my vista pos desktop? 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 2, 2012)

I think I'm getting sick.... 
also, hi all. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 2, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Yes, I actually want to call it www.xxx-developers.com
> 
> And offer film services as well.
> 
> Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.

Click to collapse



I smell infringment lawsuit.... 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> weld wheels on it and let it go downhill=PROFIT!! PROBLEM?

Click to collapse



upgrade to 7

Sent using a train app


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> upgrade to 7
> 
> Sent using a train app

Click to collapse



Too expensive and too much work lost

Sent from trells smashed dHD


----------



## husam666 (Mar 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Too expensive and too much work lost
> 
> Sent from trells smashed dHD

Click to collapse



expensive?
You must be new here

Sent using a train app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> See you fool of a Took...your advice was as important as mine and yet mine was not even acknowledged

Click to collapse



no one cares about what you say, face it, you're forever alone in this world


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey. I need a webmaster who can do HTML5. Anyone know anyone, or have skills?

Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 2, 2012)

:what::what::what::what::sly::sly::sly:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Mar 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> :what::what::what::what::sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



:screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::what:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You don't mean that ...do you?

Click to collapse









Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 3, 2012)

Xda hasn't been working for me recently, even as I type this I don't know if it will post


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 3, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Xda hasn't been working for me recently, even as I type this I don't know if it will post

Click to collapse



Oh...yeah forgot to mention...you all may see me on XDA TV here in the next week or two. Just make sure to stay tuned until the end.

Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 3, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Oh...yeah forgot to mention...you all may see me on XDA TV here in the next week or two. Just make sure to stay tuned until the end.
> 
> Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.

Click to collapse



Just post the link when its up


----------



## trell959 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi....:banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hi....:banghead:

Click to collapse



Yo :headbutt:

Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.mediumdifficulty.com/2012/03/01/call-of-apathy-violent-young-men-and-our-place-in-war/


----------



## trell959 (Mar 3, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Yo :headbutt:
> 
> Sent from a Liquefied Nexus in the Next Galaxy Over.

Click to collapse



You should write an article about teh Mafia. But make it seem like we are harsh so nobody joins 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Mar 3, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



no business like snow business. you wanna come out here when we get 3+ feet?


----------



## boborone (Mar 3, 2012)

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_Independence_Day


----------



## hiu115 (Mar 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Pirate Windows 7. Free!

Click to collapse



why not XP? It's better than 7 or 8...


----------



## hiu115 (Mar 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Ewwww......

Click to collapse



as long as there's PC Games supporting Windows XP, imma stick to it


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 3, 2012)

Windows 7 ftw!


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 3, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Windows 7 ftw!

Click to collapse



I second this sentiment 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 3, 2012)

Finally the xda app got upgraded! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Finally the xda app got upgraded!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA

Click to collapse



Didn't it get one yesterday? Nd all the comments said it force closed. I didn't bother updating


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 3, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Didn't it get one yesterday? Nd all the comments said it force closed. I didn't bother updating

Click to collapse



It works fine here... And its got all the features of the premium app

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> It works fine here... And its got all the features of the premium app
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA

Click to collapse



Maybe I'll update then. I'll back it up first tho 
Also sh!t its windy here!!


----------



## hiu115 (Mar 3, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Windows 7 ftw!

Click to collapse



kinda hope for Dx11 to come to XP, that'll make the most out of my GPU...


----------



## - Swift - (Mar 3, 2012)

Minecraft anybody

Sent from my X8 with Beats Audio.


----------



## Phistachio (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello everybody 

How's it going?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 3, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> How's it going?

Click to collapse



Wishing my xda app participated section worked
Hbu man?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 3, 2012)

Morning. Sore throat is sore.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 3, 2012)

Unlucky BD

Hey guys


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 3, 2012)

Yo guys, what you guys think of gta 3 for android? I never do any mission, just mess around lol...


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 3, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Yo guys, what you guys think of gta 3 for android? I never do any mission, just mess around lol...

Click to collapse



I just run people over

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 3, 2012)

I forgot about that game, Imma download later  ANy good?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 3, 2012)

:screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::what::what::what::sly::sly::sly::sly::banghead:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a red pocket Sim in my Note. Should I switch to straight talk? It's $15 a month cheaper...but I got my red pocket Sim for $0.99. Straight talk wants $15 just for the Sim 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have a red pocket Sim in my Note. Should I switch to straight talk? It's $15 a month cheaper...but I got my red pocket Sim for $0.99. Straight talk wants $15 just for the Sim
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Will it work on teh 3 and 4 g

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have a red pocket Sim in my Note. Should I switch to straight talk? It's $15 a month cheaper...but I got my red pocket Sim for $0.99. Straight talk wants $15 just for the Sim
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You pay for the sim cards there? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> You pay for the sim cards there?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA

Click to collapse



It's like 10 bucks for sim in canada, but 15 dollar for a sim that's alot, does it include activation fee since, it's a prepaid sim card?


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 3, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> It's like 10 bucks for sim in canada, but 15 dollar for a sim that's alot, does it include activation fee since, it's a prepaid sim card?

Click to collapse



Last time I checked here for prepaid it was 20 EUR, but package with sim, 20euro credit and free activation&registration... meaning practically free sim

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Last time I checked here for prepaid it was 20 EUR, but package with sim, 20euro credit and free activation&registration...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You guys got it made in europe when it comes to carrier pricing and plans...


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 3, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> You guys got it made in europe when it comes to carrier pricing and plans...

Click to collapse



But we still havent got 4g .. 
Plus that the prices are a bit high.. 
100min talk + 50 sms +unlimited data for 80eur is a lot... But I've got an awesome Vodafone employee program for 10..  no free mins/talk though on other carriers

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> But we still havent got 4g ..
> Plus that the prices are a bit high..
> 100min talk + 50 sms +unlimited data for 80eur is a lot... But I've got an awesome Vodafone employee program for 10..  no free mins/talk though on other carriers
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You work at vodafone?


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> You work at vodafone?

Click to collapse



My mother, not me... But the line is on her name  unlimited mins,sms to vodafone and 500mb internet for 10e a month... 

U jelly mafia? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> My mother, not me... But the line is on her name  unlimited mins,sms to vodafone and 500mb internet for 10e a month...
> 
> U jelly mafia?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes very much Mafioso


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> My mother, not me... But the line is on her name  unlimited mins,sms to vodafone and 500mb internet for 10e a month...
> 
> U jelly mafia?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, I am jelly 

I have pretty much the same but for £30 ish (35e - ish)


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Will it work on teh 3 and 4 g
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, my Red Pocket SIM shows teh 4G icon (HSPA+). I'm not 100% sure about straight talk. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes, I am jelly
> 
> I have pretty much the same but for £30 ish (35e - ish)

Click to collapse



Sup all? Been lurking. Working on something interesting...


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 4, 2012)

I could buy the SIM and a month of "unlimited"  service from straight talk for 60$....but that's, what I'm paying red pocket now. They both offer unlimited min, texts and 2GB data.... I'm confused NAO 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (Mar 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Wishing my xda app participated section worked
> Hbu man?

Click to collapse



Meh, I don't use neither xda or tapatalk... Epic browser is FTW 

Nothing new... Got 8 tests, 1 exam and 2 concerts next week tho


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 4, 2012)

Guys, pssssst. Its DEAD

Sent from trells smashed dHD


----------



## trell959 (Mar 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Guys, pssssst. Its DEAD
> 
> Sent from trells smashed dHD

Click to collapse



Hello! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hello!

Click to collapse



Echo, echo, echo, echo!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Hello, is there anybody in there? Just nod if you can hear me... is there anyone home?

Click to collapse



Maybe, how much you got to party with?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Um... what?

Click to collapse



You know...if you got money, I got funny bunny honey.


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 4, 2012)

Good morning mafia! 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 4, 2012)

Rainy morning


----------



## hiu115 (Mar 4, 2012)

hi guys, it's dark in here...


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Rainy morning

Click to collapse



I wish it was raining here... It's sunny and I want to go out, but I have to study ...  exams ...

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I wish it was raining here... It's sunny and I want to go out, but I have to study ...  exams ...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA

Click to collapse



Damn, Unlucky dude  

I wish it was sunny, However because of the rain i just flashed ICS Miui  and cleared up 6GB's of videos from my phone


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Still no internet. FML.

Click to collapse



And you are here by using telepathy? Or smoke signals? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 4, 2012)

Damn unlucky milad


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn, Unlucky dude
> 
> I wish it was sunny, However because of the rain i just flashed ICS Miui  and cleared up 6GB's of videos from my phone

Click to collapse



6GB ? 
that's a lot of p0rn... 






m1l4droid said:


> No, EDEG. Slow as a mule.

Click to collapse



I feel you... That's how I am in the summer... It sucks.  any news from your ISP?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 6GB ?
> that's a lot of p0rn...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA

Click to collapse



Lmao XDXD Why yes, yes it is


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 4, 2012)

Guys I have to go... Maths are calling me 

C ya later 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Guys I have to go... Maths are calling me
> 
> C ya later
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA

Click to collapse



Have fun dude 

Seeyya


----------



## Phistachio (Mar 4, 2012)

Got my first dead pixel in my laptop


----------



## hiu115 (Mar 4, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Got my first dead pixel in my laptop

Click to collapse



 Good for you!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 4, 2012)

Sup all, I see you've been having conversations without me..


----------



## hiu115 (Mar 4, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Sup all, I see you've been having conversations without me..

Click to collapse



hey, don't gun down on us... we're just having a little conversation


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 4, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> hey, don't gun down on us... we're just having a little conversation

Click to collapse



Uh huh conversation without me...

So who all's online and/or lurking?


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 4, 2012)

Morning. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm gonna need every active member here to participate in combating some questionable people. Once I get an email address ill pm you all.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm gonna need every active member here to participate in combating some questionable people. Once I get an email address ill pm you all.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Spam wars? I'm in

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Spam wars? I'm in
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, they tried to scam my girlfriend. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> No, they tried to scam my girlfriend.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What kind of scam?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> What kind of scam?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



"There's an issue with the configuration of your sprintpcs billing, please give us the account number and your credit card and well let you know when its fixed"

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> "There's an issue with the configuration of your sprintpcs billing, please give us the account number and your credit card and well let you know when its fixed"
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Man that's really common... It's not scam anymore.. its spam  
Did she fell for it? 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Man that's really common... It's not scam anymore.. its spam
> Did she fell for it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



She knows better then that. I just wanna blow up the server that it came from XD

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> She knows better then that. I just wanna blow up the server that it came from XD
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



DDoS is your friend then  I'd use a proxy first... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> DDoS is your friend then  I'd use a proxy first...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I only have the email address. Nothing else. It came in a text.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I only have the email address. Nothing else. It came in a text.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If its a public email like gmail, hotmail etc forget it. You'll get in trouble IF you manage to do anything. If its private maybe you could find some more info...


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi. Pipsqueak says hi. Snowflake wants a cookie NAO!

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> If its a public email like gmail, hotmail etc forget it. You'll get in trouble IF you manage to do anything. If its private maybe you could find some more info...

Click to collapse



You could load up a prepay credit card, track the service they bill through, and hit them that way...unless they use a public service like PayPal.

Oh and DDoS is only useful with a decent size botnet...which only a few of us have.


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 4, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> You could load up a prepay credit card, track the service they bill through, and hit them that way...unless they use a public service like PayPal.
> 
> Oh and DDoS is only useful with a decent size botnet...which only a few of us have.

Click to collapse



Imagine a ddos from a bunch of people the same time ...  

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Imagine a ddos from a bunch of people the same time ...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



A coordinated botnet attack is only practical if all of the attacks are routed differently, in order to prevent firewall blocks.


----------



## Phistachio (Mar 4, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> Good for you!

Click to collapse



I know right? It's so awesome! A nice, little white dot... So cuddly and cute!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 4, 2012)

No offense to any Christians on this forum, but I'm in a restaurant listening to a bunch of choads talking about different things, and they're so naive and so stupid...it's like a group of religious 12 year olds talking about life and not understanding any of it. Again no offense to any Mafiosi, but this ish is ridiculous.


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 4, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> No offense to any Christians on this forum, but I'm in a restaurant listening to a bunch of choads talking about different things, and they're so naive and so stupid...it's like a group of religious 12 year olds talking about life and not understanding any of it. Again no offense to any Mafiosi, but this ish is ridiculous.

Click to collapse



I'm Christian too, but I don't advertise God or compare him with anyone else's or whatever... Belief is something personal. Religions aren't ridiculous, fanatics and brainwashed people are... That goes for any religion of course 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Mar 4, 2012)

You guys should get the app "simsimi"

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 4, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Shut up and take my money 

sup erryone?


----------



## trell959 (Mar 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Shut up and take my money
> 
> sup erryone?

Click to collapse



Nothing much. What about you? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Nothing much. What about you?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



nothing either, just trying to keep busy


----------



## trell959 (Mar 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> nothing either, just trying to keep busy

Click to collapse



Busy with what? :what:

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 4, 2012)

Sign this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=23220235 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Mar 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sign this
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=23220235
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Already did a week ago!! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Busy with what? :what:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



replying to stupid birthday wall posts on FB -_-


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 4, 2012)

Umm ... Happy Birthday Husam?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Already did a week ago!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Do eeeettt again! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> replying to stupid birthday wall posts on FB -_-

Click to collapse



Happy birthday??? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Umm ... Happy Birthday Husam?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Babydoll25 said:


> Happy birthday???
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yeah, thanks


----------



## trell959 (Mar 4, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



thx mate, btw, it's on the 5th of march, so it's not my birthday yet where you're at


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> thx mate, btw, it's on the 5th of march, so it's not my birthday yet where you're at

Click to collapse



Since we are on the same time zone, I'll save the wishes for when the sun goes up  the above post counts as a question 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Since we are on the same time zone, I'll save the wishes for when the sun goes up  the above post counts as a question
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 5, 2012)

Happy B-day husam, and did you guys read about a frenchman suing Google because, on Google Maps he was caught pissing outside lol
Here's the link: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2401106,00.asp


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Happy B-day husam, and did you guys read about a frenchman suing Google because, on Google Maps he was caught pissing outside lol
> Here's the link: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2401106,00.asp

Click to collapse



Just 1$ ? That's ridiculous. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Happy B-day husam, and did you guys read about a frenchman suing Google because, on Google Maps he was caught pissing outside lol
> Here's the link: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2401106,00.asp

Click to collapse



thanks dude, just did lol


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> thanks dude, just did lol

Click to collapse



Happy birthday mate

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Happy birthday mate
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thanks mate


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> thanks mate

Click to collapse



Welcome br0.

Sent from trells smashed dHD


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 5, 2012)

I need advice on a notebook stand and wireless keyboard (combo??) For my 17.3in HP Pavilion DV7
Anyone??

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 5, 2012)

This one....
Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I need advice on a notebook stand and wireless keyboard (combo??) For my 17.3in HP Pavilion DV7
> Anyone??
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Y u no message me on g+ 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Y u no message me on g+
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm asking you here?? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 5, 2012)

Happy B-day Hussam.

Oh and dead thread is dying.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Happy birthday Husam! Best wishes.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with unicorns and butter

Click to collapse



thank  you mate 


jasecloud4 said:


> Happy B-day Hussam.
> 
> Oh and dead thread is dying.

Click to collapse



thanks bro


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

Buonjorno familia 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Buonjorno familia
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hey dex. what's up?


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hey dex. what's up?

Click to collapse














Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA

Click to collapse



meh, blocked at my school, mind telling me what's that?


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> meh, blocked at my school, mind telling me what's that?

Click to collapse



Both links ? 
It's just for Happy Birthday .. a pic and a short video

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Both links ?
> It's just for Happy Birthday .. a pic and a short video
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA

Click to collapse



yes, oh, thanks dude


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> yes, oh, thanks dude

Click to collapse



You're welcome 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Both links ?
> It's just for Happy Birthday .. a pic and a short video
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA

Click to collapse



ok, just used a proxy. I can see them


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 5, 2012)

Happy birthday husam!!


----------



## idavid_ (Mar 5, 2012)

Happy birthday  

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



thanks bro



deliriousDroid said:


> Happy birthday husam!!

Click to collapse



cheers don


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday Husam!!
Pipsqueak and Snowflake wish you a Happy Birthday and want to share their seeds with you.... 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Sup trolls?
> 
> Ha, ha, ha...very mature guys...log off as soon as I post

Click to collapse



lol, sorry mate 

how's it going?

@bd thanks sis


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

hey people!
Ive been so many months in the devices forums... and today someone offered me a donation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hey people!
> Ive been so many months in the devices forums... and today someone offered me a donation

Click to collapse



Wow nice  

Also, XD We need a banner then ?


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wow nice
> 
> Also, XD We need a banner then ?

Click to collapse



Yeah... because of the timeline sh!t... something better than the one i one ive set now.. i trust your ps skills 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Gli-Sviluppatori-di-Banane/195095497257868


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 5, 2012)

Haha okay dude  I'll have ago soon


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha okay dude  I'll have ago soon

Click to collapse



Take your time...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Take your time...

Click to collapse



I will 

Also it's Husam's birthday


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I will
> 
> Also it's Husam's birthday

Click to collapse



The whole mafia knows...  And everyone who is following our fb page 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> The whole mafia knows...  And everyone who is following our fb page
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA

Click to collapse



Didn't see it on there dammit


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

can anybody back me up here?
http://www.facebook.com/HTC/posts/10150830902613084


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> can anybody back me up here?
> http://www.facebook.com/HTC/posts/10150830902613084

Click to collapse



lol, I saw that in my news feed 

Can't help you here


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol, I saw that in my news feed
> 
> Can't help you here

Click to collapse



oh come on! that concerns you too mr bricked bootloader


----------



## boborone (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> can anybody back me up here?
> http://www.facebook.com/HTC/posts/10150830902613084

Click to collapse



Posted

Charrrrrrrrr


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> oh come on! that concerns you too mr bricked bootloader

Click to collapse



Approve mai friend request! You too Dustin 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Posted
> 
> Charrrrrrrrr

Click to collapse



hey! thanks... if you can find anyone else to stress them a bit, do so 
Also look at your requests


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hey! thanks... if you can find anyone else to stress them a bit, do so
> Also look at your requests

Click to collapse



Anything to add before i post? 



> I moved from HTC to Samsung, basically because this sucks, locking down customers phones, Costing HTC time and money and limiting what some end users may want to do with their phone, and in the end, there will always be ways around the locking, meaning even more time & money wasted, You'll be loosing customers, it's not worth it.

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Anything to add before i post?

Click to collapse



go for it max!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 5, 2012)

Done, I wonder if they'll release one with an unlocked bootloader?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello guys 

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Done, I wonder if they'll release one with an unlocked bootloader?

Click to collapse



they most probably wont.. unless we raise a petition with some thousands of signatures like the last time.. but this time demand full permissions 


davidrules7778 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700

Click to collapse



hey dave!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> they most probably wont.. unless we raise a petition with some thousands of signatures like the last time.. but this time demand full permissions
> 
> hey dave!

Click to collapse



I have been so busy with homework and work last week.  
Saturday i was doing HW all day!!!!  

I took 10 quizes


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I have been so busy with homework and work last week.
> Saturday i was doing HW all day!!!!
> 
> I took 10 quizes

Click to collapse



quizes? what kind of quizes?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> quizes? what kind of quizes?

Click to collapse



Oh just on 10 different chapters in mu computer class 
They weren't bad just time consuming 
Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Oh just on 10 different chapters in mu computer class
> They weren't bad just time consuming
> Sent from my SPH-D700

Click to collapse



oh, i see... seems like you had fun


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> oh, i see... seems like you had fun

Click to collapse



Ya I guess it was just annoying, but I was procatastinating and had to get done with half the quizzes lol there are 2 assingnments and 20 quizzes a final and a midterm I hate that this class is all tests!!

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> can anybody back me up here?
> http://www.facebook.com/HTC/posts/10150830902613084

Click to collapse



I threw my two cents in there.  

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

Epic Babydoll is epic http://www.facebook.com/HTC/posts/10150830902613084


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 5, 2012)

Look what I brought to work.... 
Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice laptop 

Also cool beats logo 
doublealso  I don't like Dr Peper


----------



## boborone (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Epic Babydoll is epic http://www.facebook.com/HTC/posts/10150830902613084

Click to collapse



I no c bd post


----------



## idavid_ (Mar 5, 2012)

Guys, do you think I could change the HTC logo on the front of the phone to THC?  That would be awesome

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Epic Babydoll is epic http://www.facebook.com/HTC/posts/10150830902613084

Click to collapse



Aren't I though? 
I'm also very modest.  

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> I no c bd post

Click to collapse



Y not? 
Sad BD is sad...nao.

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice laptop
> 
> Also cool beats logo
> doublealso  I don't like Dr Peper

Click to collapse



That's not my Dr. Pepper. I bought it for Sparky. I'm waiting for Him to drop off in Hoboken and come back to the stand. I don't drink soda.... 
Also, Hi Maxey. 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 5, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Guys, do you think I could change the HTC logo on the front of the phone to THC?  That would be awesome
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Just don't try changing it if your under the influence of it


----------



## boborone (Mar 5, 2012)

C I no c


Charrrrrrrr


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> C I no c
> 
> 
> Charrrrrrrr

Click to collapse



its just below that comment... refresh it


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> its just below that comment... refresh it

Click to collapse



I don't see it either.haha


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I don't see it either.haha

Click to collapse



ever heard of pipsqueak double D?
http://www.facebook.com/HTC/posts/10150830902613084


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> ever heard of pipsqueak double D?
> http://www.facebook.com/HTC/posts/10150830902613084

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak may be on Facebook....but She doesn't have to like it.  

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> C I no c
> 
> 
> Charrrrrrrr

Click to collapse





dexter93 said:


> its just below that comment... refresh it

Click to collapse





deliriousDroid said:


> I don't see it either.haha

Click to collapse





dexter93 said:


> ever heard of pipsqueak double D?
> http://www.facebook.com/HTC/posts/10150830902613084

Click to collapse





What we be looking at?


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> What we be looking at?

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak's statements


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Pipsqueak's statements

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak agreeing with Dexter.

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pipsqueak agreeing with Dexter.
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Y I no see it!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 5, 2012)

I posted

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 5, 2012)

Y when I Come it dies. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Mar 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Y when I Come it dies.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I thought it was me


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> I thought it was me

Click to collapse



It's always me man. :/

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 5, 2012)

I am SO EXCITED!!!

Check this line up of this concert:








Getting my tickets saturday nice and early!!!


----------



## trell959 (Mar 5, 2012)

Not even its ALWAYS me.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pipsqueak may be on Facebook....but She doesn't have to like it.
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



It seems its only you nd dex who can see that post


----------



## trell959 (Mar 6, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> It seems its only you nd dex who can see that post

Click to collapse



You have to be logged if you aren't. Why aren't any of you guy my friend on Facebook 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Mar 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You have to be logged if you aren't. Why aren't any of you guy my friend on Facebook
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My screenshot from earlier was me logged in. I still can't see the post


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> My screenshot from earlier was me logged in. I still can't see the post

Click to collapse



Same here... Weird sh!ts a happenin


----------



## trell959 (Mar 6, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Same here... Weird sh!ts a happenin

Click to collapse



Facebook always f*cks up

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2012)

I fell and landed on my right hand and my finger bent all the way back. Ow. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2012)

See how swollen my ring finger (and the pinky is, slightly swollen)....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Mar 6, 2012)

You okay? Ice it.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Mar 6, 2012)

Galaxy says hi and so does Twinkie

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> See how swollen my ring finger (and the pinky is, slightly swollen)....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ice, heat, ice. Get mai pm?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Mar 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You bunt it


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> You bunt it

Click to collapse



Lolwut

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Mar 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Lolwut
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ubuntu

Charrrr


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nice.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Ice, heat, ice. Get mai pm?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Answered pm.. Finger swollen, hurts to move it. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 6, 2012)

Schools locked down 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Schools locked down
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



A sh!te, gun or knife?


----------



## hiu115 (Mar 6, 2012)

what did i miss


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 6, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> A sh!te, gun or knife?

Click to collapse



it was a test  and im buying a thunderbolt as soon as i get home.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> it was a test  and im buying a thunderbolt as soon as i get home.

Click to collapse



Ahh, a good way to waste a period of class. 
Didn't the thunderbolts have horrid battery life?


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey guys just came back from the geometry exam... I most probably failed.
What's going on here?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey guys just came back from the geometry exam... I most probably failed.
> What's going on here?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well that would suck emensly. Y u no study harder?! 
And Ugg, my body feels like I did a triathlon on the weekend.haha, great time tho


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 6, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Well that would suck emensly. Y u no study harder?!
> And Ugg, my body feels like I did a triathlon on the weekend.haha, great time tho

Click to collapse



Geometry sucks anyway, plus that this wasn't a test... It was a rape 
Everybody were looking at each other trying to find out what to do.... That professor is an ass 

Anyway...  Im looking forward for Wednesday.. only 1 subject left 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 6, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ahh, a good way to waste a period of class.
> Didn't the thunderbolts have horrid battery life?

Click to collapse



Its coming with 5 batteries. And my Inc has bad life too. If I don't touch it, I get maybe a day out of one battery. Its something I'm used to.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Mar 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Geometry sucks anyway, plus that this wasn't a test... It was a rape
> Everybody were looking at each other trying to find out what to do.... That professor is an ass
> 
> Anyway...  Im looking forward for Wednesday.. only 1 subject left
> ...

Click to collapse



I hated Geo, but hate trig more 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Mar 6, 2012)

And of course I killed it

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 6, 2012)

Trololololol

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2012)

Ow.

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 6, 2012)

hey guys, XD aiming for 1000 thanks XD


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 6, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> hey guys, XD aiming for 1000 thanks XD

Click to collapse



hey tcp! just boosted you 
screencap it at 999

---------- Post added at 10:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Ow.
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



this looks bad bd... u ok?


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hey tcp! just boosted you
> screencap it at 999
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks, but some one else thanked me :/ damn it


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 6, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> thanks, but some one else thanked me :/ damn it

Click to collapse



It was jaszek, I saw him. You can kill him if you want 
Congrats on the 1000 though 
Edit: I love my posts count... Take a look

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hey tcp! just boosted you
> screencap it at 999
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



It might be broken.  
#blameSparky

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It might be broken.
> #blameSparky
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Ouch... Pay a visit to a doc? Get well soon bd

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 6, 2012)

Is anyone there? It's lonely here... and dark. I'm scared 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 6, 2012)

Meh. No thunderbolt for me. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Meh. No thunderbolt for me.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



what's wrong hated it lol?


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 6, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> what's wrong hated it lol?

Click to collapse



Nah, my mom isn't home to let me use her card.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Nah, my mom isn't home to let me use her card.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Ouch... Pay a visit to a doc? Get well soon bd
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Noooooo.....I haz a scared of teh doctors.

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Noooooo.....I haz a scared of teh doctors.
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Picture the doctors like clowns... I just remember I got clownphobia


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 7, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Picture the doctors like clowns... I just remember I got clownphobia

Click to collapse



Eh. Clowns are *******, its demons I worry about.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 7, 2012)

Night all. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 7, 2012)

Morning. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Morning.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Morning Cam. How goes it?

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 7, 2012)

Morning!

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA


----------



## boborone (Mar 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ow.
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Fracture? What it looks like to me.

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Fracture? What it looks like to me.
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



Hey Boborone
I think so. At least a hairline fracture. It's my ring finger that's broken. The pinky is just sprained badly. (at least that's, what I think. Sparky ended up making me goto the local (can you say, worst choice EVER) Hospital last night. We waited 5 hours until I got annoyed and, left)....Maybe I'll try my doctor later today. 
Morning Dex.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 7, 2012)

Heyy ye old mafia 

@babydoll, that looks painful, hope it heals up quick!


----------



## trell959 (Mar 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> F##K YEAH! I got my Internet back! Faster too!

Click to collapse



What was the problem? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2012)

next next i accept next next wait finished


sup everyone?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> next next i accept next next wait finished
> 
> 
> sup everyone?

Click to collapse



Sup bro 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sup bro
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



nothing much, just getting ready for video games


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 7, 2012)

Maths exam tomorrow and not in the mood to study... it is the last day of the exam period... And I've failed most of the exams(just as other 400 people because our professors are insane ) ....

:/

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dead thread is dead. Bump. . . . .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## UncleDan (Mar 7, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Dead thread is dead. Bump. . . . .
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Just to revive it, who chose the name "Gli sviluppatori di banane"?
I am Italian so superLOL to it


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 7, 2012)

UncleDan said:


> Just to revive it, who chose the name "Gli sviluppatori di banane"?
> I am Italian so superLOL to it

Click to collapse



One does not simply ask to know one of Mafia's best hidden secrets 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Mar 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey Boborone
> I think so. At least a hairline fracture. It's my ring finger that's broken. The pinky is just sprained badly. (at least that's, what I think. Sparky ended up making me goto the local (can you say, worst choice EVER) Hospital last night. We waited 5 hours until I got annoyed and, left)....Maybe I'll try my doctor later today.
> Morning Dex.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That sucks man

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> That sucks man
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



Yes, it does. 
Is the iCrap hububulu over yet?
Is it safe to come out NAO?

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 7, 2012)

http://www.engadget.com/2012/03/07/apple-new-ipad-hands-on/

As much as it's Apple, Holy muthafmofo wow, the resolutiont






(Dub duck with screen)

Glad someones finally moving away from 1080, And that 10" screen has more pixels than almost all consumer monitors

the name sucks b*lls though


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Just the resolution. Otherwise same old iBad 2. I take my A500 over this crap immediately.

Click to collapse



Yeah ;D But I mean, people would have probably been wowed at 1080 (Kinda ) But that... :eeK:


----------



## UncleDan (Mar 7, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> One does not simply ask to know one of Mafia's best hidden secrets
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You are right bur 2630 pages worth a try, paisà :-D

Sent from my MB526 using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 7, 2012)

Look what i posted in the nba 2k12 thread  

Also whats up guys ?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey dave! Hadn't seen you around for a while...

Click to collapse



ya been swamped in work and school


----------



## idavid_ (Mar 7, 2012)

Just posting here to let you know I'm not dead. Good night now.

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 7, 2012)

Anyone here? 


If yes go read my latest ban, its kinda funny 

---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------




idavid_ said:


> Just posting here to let you know I'm not dead. Good night now.
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Before u go read my ban to this guy:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Gald you like it... 


See edited post above NAO!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Anybody playing Skyrim around? I have a problem. Brynjolf won't get his fat a$$ to the goddamn ragged flagon. So I can't join the thieves guild!!  I think it's the only think I've not done yet (besides the thousands of small side quests).

Click to collapse



I was going to buy and play skyrim but took an arrow to the knee.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> *sigh*

Click to collapse




I was expecting a better response from you


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 7, 2012)

there's a headphone conspiracy and we all are victims to it.....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I am not Brynjolf smart guy. He's some idiot whom I need to meet in that goddamn place in order to join their stupid thieves guild. But he just won't take his stupid a$$ there.
> 
> Skyrim is great. You should take it Dave.

Click to collapse



Well maybe if you didn't think their guild was stupid they would be nicer to you.


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lol there's a noob downloading a ruu who thought it was a custom rooted Rom xD

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 7, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Lol there's a noob downloading a ruu who thought it was a custom rooted Rom xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sigh, there's ALWAYS a n00b doing that. 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## boborone (Mar 8, 2012)

NASCAR bound 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> NASCAR bound
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



Have fun man.  
I personally don't see the thrill of watching cars whip around a track hundreds of times.


----------



## boborone (Mar 8, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Have fun man.
> I personally don't see the thrill of watching cars whip around a track hundreds of times.

Click to collapse



You would if you went. It's one giant party. Watch the 3rd episode of this seasons top gear. Hammond went to Texas for it last November. We all call it redneck Mardi gras. Titties, beads, tons of alcohol, stages set up in the camp grounds with live bands, 4 wheelers, don't go to bed till 4 am and wake up to a beer and a random girl. A black friend of mine doesn't understand the appeal of cars in a circle. But loves to come out and party with us all. Drinking in front of the cops and them smiling is a great feeling. 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> You would if you went. It's one giant party. Watch the 3rd episode of this seasons top gear. Hammond went to Texas for it last November. We all call it redneck Mardi gras. Titties, beads, tons of alcohol, stages set up in the camp grounds with live bands, 4 wheelers, don't go to bed till 4 am and wake up to a beer and a random girl. A black friend of mine doesn't understand the appeal of cars in a circle. But loves to come out and party with us all. Drinking in front of the cops and them smiling is a great feeling.
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



aha, sick. If i wasn't going to peru in a week i would spend that money and join ya there.
haha, how much time is actually spent watching the races then?


----------



## boborone (Mar 8, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> aha, sick. If i wasn't going to peru in a week i would spend that money and join ya there.
> haha, how much time is actually spent watching the races then?

Click to collapse



From Sunday to Sunday party. Wednesday to Friday is practice and qualifying. Friday night to Sunday is racing. You can go to anything and everything. I go to everything. And party at night. 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> From Sunday to Sunday party. Wednesday to Friday is practice and qualifying. Friday night to Sunday is racing. You can go to anything and everything. I go to everything. And party at night.
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



You racin' ? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 8, 2012)

Never fu#kin& with Ubuntu again. Grub f%$&*# up and now I have to restore. -__________- please shoot me.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Never fu#kin& with Ubuntu again. Grub f%$&*# up and now I have to restore. -__________- please shoot me.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol that's the reason I deleted the linux partition. I messed up with everything and formatted every 2 days  
Goodnight guys.. I'm off


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Mar 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Never fu#kin& with Ubuntu again. Grub f%$&*# up and now I have to restore. -__________- please shoot me.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Saame here. That's why I only do virtual OS's now. 


dexter93 said:


> You racin' ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No. Just having fun


- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Lol that's the reason I deleted the linux partition. I messed up with everything and formatted every 2 days
> Goodnight guys.. I'm off
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



On windoze I stay..... -.-

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Never fu#kin& with Ubuntu again. Grub f%$&*# up and now I have to restore. -__________- please shoot me.

Click to collapse








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 8, 2012)

Pissed





Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Pissed

Click to collapse



I have two words that will save you all this trouble in the future and make it so you'll never have to worry about grub problems, backups, or virtualization ever again, and allow you to keep Windows and Linux.

Would you like to know them?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 8, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> I have two words that will save you all this trouble in the future and make it so you'll never have to worry about grub problems, backups, or virtualization ever again, and allow you to keep Windows and Linux.
> 
> Would you like to know them?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Si senior

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Si senior

Click to collapse



Dedicated Systems.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 8, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Dedicated Systems.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



3 words. Broke high-school student.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> 3 words. Broke high-school student

Click to collapse



Part-time job + salvage parts = Linux win.

Seriously though, unless your doing some major work, there are plenty of old systems that local high schools junk that they have little problem giving away, and should work perfectly for whatever you need it for.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 8, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Part-time job + salvage parts = Linux win.
> 
> Seriously though, unless your doing some major work, there are plenty of old systems that local high schools junk that they have little problem giving away, and should work perfectly for whatever you need it for.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Meh ill look into it.if I can ever get this gateway booted back up. :/

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 8, 2012)

That is why I may dedicate this HP
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to Linux and THIS ONE will stay on Windoze...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 8, 2012)

I can't get windows to work.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 8, 2012)

I really need a drink and really need sleep. Dustin, help a brother out with a strong one, will ya? :/

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I really need a drink and really need sleep. Dustin, help a brother out with a strong one, will ya? :/

Click to collapse



I need alcohol as well...who wants to donate to the Court Jester's Alcoholic Fund.. .?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## SpaceSpeed (Mar 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I can't get windows to work.

Click to collapse



Me either, I'm not very good with computers. Speaking of which, recent absence from XDA due to project in Nashville where my brother and I broke down some 30 rigs for shipment to Seattle. Each machine consisted of 2 PSUs, 3 GPUs, and a bunch of other crap (mainly extra supplies)... in total more than 100 GPUs and 60+ PSUs. What a pain in the ass. Anyway, back from an 8 hour drive, FedEx picked up everything, now all that's left to do is sleep.


----------



## boborone (Mar 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I really need a drink and really need sleep. Dustin, help a brother out with a strong one, will ya? :/
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Gotcha covered bud. Have at it.

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 8, 2012)

Morning guys! I'm about to go to university and fail another exam!  wish me luck

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Mar 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Morning guys! I'm about to go to university and fail another exam!  wish me luck
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Squeeze the teacher's butt. Always got me good grades. That and hooking up with good smoke. I passed French class simply because I brought her pancakes twice a week.....and bought her a couple beers when I saw her at metal shows. She was a hot lil piece. We always joked around with each other cause she got hassled for a hall pass cause she looked so young and I got hassled for a visitor's pass cause I looked so old. I never got carded and she used me as an in. Great gal. Miss her.

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Squeeze the teacher's butt. Always got me good grades. That and hooking up with good smoke. I passed French class simply because I brought her pancakes twice a week.....and bought her a couple beers when I saw her at metal shows. She was a hot lil piece. We always joked around with each other cause she got hassled for a hall pass cause she looked so young and I got hassled for a visitor's pass cause I looked so old. I never got carded and she used me as an in. Great gal. Miss her.
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



Umm... That sounds cool but here's the deal today:

sadistic 50+year old male maths teacher + another one in the same category but 30something + limited time to study because of stupid exam schedule+ ultra difficult exam= not a single chance to pass that today


I don't really think that squeezing anybody's butt will help.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Mar 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Umm... That sounds cool but here's the deal today:
> 
> sadistic 50+year old male maths teacher + another one in the same category but 30something + limited time to study because of stupid exam schedule+ ultra difficult exam= not a single chance to pass that today
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's normally the old men that like that stuff. Remember they are the one's that drive the free candy vans. Just saying. It can't hurt. Squeeze you might pass might fail. No squeeze you will fail. Odds are in favor of squeezing. 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 8, 2012)

hey! I'm back


----------



## boborone (Mar 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hey! I'm back

Click to collapse



How was testing 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 8, 2012)

-.-

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> How was testing
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



I didn't have the chance to squeeze him... He was way too far  imagine the rest 


And this is the amazing 6969th post 
I finally did it
Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> It's normally the old men that like that stuff. Remember they are the one's that drive the free candy vans. Just saying. It can't hurt. Squeeze you might pass might fail. No squeeze you will fail. Odds are in favor of squeezing.
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



Listen to the man, he's wise


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Listen to the man, he's wise

Click to collapse



Lol. Hi Husam!
Turns out a mod deleted a thread so I lost a post.... This is the real 6969 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> My hatred for crApple has increased since yesterday, a LOT.

Click to collapse



The amount of f___s I give can't decrease any more since it's already at -infinity 


congrats dex


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> The amount of f___s I give can't decrease any more since it's already at -infinity
> 
> 
> congrats dex

Click to collapse



Thanks Husam! Screencapped it twice, so I can ruin it now 

Wazzup bro? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Thanks Husam! Screencapped it twice, so I can ruin it now
> 
> Wazzup bro?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lol, nothing much, just sitting relaxing after a tiring university day 
anything with you?

@milad, undefined function error


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Which is undefined?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



idk, welcome to the world of compilers


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> It's normally the old men that like that stuff. Remember they are the one's that drive the free candy vans. Just saying. It can't hurt. Squeeze you might pass might fail. No squeeze you will fail. Odds are in favor of squeezing.

Click to collapse



Hey hey hey...I'm young, and I have my van pimped.







Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Which is undefined?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




nice idea mil... Just wait until I get home  also I'm back to stock gb 






husam666 said:


> lol, nothing much, just sitting relaxing after a tiring university day
> anything with you?
> 
> @milad, undefined function error

Click to collapse



Just finished exams  had a walk at the center of the city and now I'm going home... To get prepared for the night 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> nice idea mil... Just wait until I get home  also I'm back to stock gb
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Blah. Walking...sad Jase is sad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 8, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Blah. Walking...sad Jase is sad.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Why jase? I cant do street photography with a car .. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2012)

not sure whether to fap or learn 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8WEYrprpqY


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Both.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with unicorns and butter

Click to collapse



I agree 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Both.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with unicorns and butter

Click to collapse







you need 2 hands to play guitar


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> you need 2 hands to play guitar

Click to collapse



Fap, to warm up your hands 
so that you can play it later with ease  

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------

things seem quiet here... that means husam is "training"


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Fap, to warm up your hands
> so that you can play it later with ease
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse



lmfao, nah, i was just on 9gag


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Why jase? I cant do street photography with a car ..

Click to collapse



Sure you can, roll down the windows and up the ISO.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> @Jase What's your ROM? Tell me if it's stable I will try it. (Most Galaxy Nexus devs also dev for NS)

Click to collapse



The only one worth a damn, Liquid ICS, off RootzWiki.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 8, 2012)

Rootzwiki....bleh

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Ima give CM9 a try. Hopefully it's stable.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And you asked me why I didn't want an android phone


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Rootzwiki....bleh
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



RootzWiki is where the hardcore dev ROM's...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Ima give CM9 a try. Hopefully it's stable.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Androidusers1010101 ROM. It's an old version. I haven't had time to update it lately. ICS ofc.

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 8, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> RootzWiki is where the hardcore dev ROM's...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



And where the admins are corrupt....

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 8, 2012)

why this always dies when i leave it for a couple of hours??


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> why this always dies when i leave it for a couple of hours??

Click to collapse



Why is it that whenever I need my phone, it decides to die?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> why this always dies when i leave it for a couple of hours??

Click to collapse



because you are teh partyyyyyyy

my T9295 is better than yours


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> because you are teh partyyyyyyy
> 
> my T9295 is better than yours

Click to collapse



lmao!

Full moon tonight.. tripod ready, camera ready!  lets see... will i get a decent shot?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> lmao!
> 
> Full moon tonight.. tripod ready, camera ready!  lets see... will i get a decent shot?

Click to collapse



no

my T9295 is better than yours


----------



## trell959 (Mar 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I got a bunch of Skyrim questions, is there anybody out there to answer me?

Click to collapse



Yes sir 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 8, 2012)

Look what i just bought:

1. Apple Digital AV Adater 






2. Xbox 360 Wireless Bluetooth CODMW3 Edition Headset





3. Belkin Pivot 12 plug surge protector





4. Velcro Cable ties





5. Auxilary Cable





6. Xbox 360 2 pack black battery packs





7. Sony over ear earphones:





8. 3 hdmi cables





9. 2 samsung replacement micro usb cables






Yay for no interest for 6 months 

I love amazon


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 8, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Mar 8, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> View attachment 938084
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Goon

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 8, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 8, 2012)

Holy crap, Sparky's stereo is loud............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 8, 2012)

The one to top them all:






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Mar 8, 2012)

Kony has very small ears...

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 8, 2012)

Probably the most nervous part of my life. Now I need to get all my hard disk space back! 
Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 8, 2012)

I punched a cab driver earlier....with a broken finger.... Ow.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxmolder1985 (Mar 8, 2012)

quando esce l'aggiornamento per le banane che state sviluppando?


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 8, 2012)

foxmolder1985 said:


> quando esce l'aggiornamento per le banane che state sviluppando?

Click to collapse



when the update comes out for bananas that are developing?
^that's what google translate gave me

My reply
- Mai


----------



## trell959 (Mar 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Probably the most nervous part of my life. Now I need to get all my hard disk space back!
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No more paperweight! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> No more paperweight!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Si! No me gusta paperweight 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Mar 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I punched a cab driver earlier....with a broken finger.... Ow.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nice

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 9, 2012)

New addition to my computing family.
Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> New addition to my computing family.
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's not a gateway.....made by gateway.... 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nice
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



Punching cab drivers has become a necessity of sorts.... 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's not a gateway.....made by gateway....
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



With gateway branding 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> With gateway branding
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Gateway makes gateway branded PCs? Really? And that one haz Gateway on it?  
I'm GOING BLIND!   

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Gateway makes gateway branded PCs? Really? And that one haz Gateway on it?
> I'm GOING BLIND!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



We both haz 2 gateways 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 9, 2012)

I wish my brain was functioning fully to stay and chat here but it 4am. Babydoll please stop punching people with your broken fingers, its not good. Nice lappy watt. It also seems that Italians are invading this topic.. we must come up with something. Please forgive me for this ridiculous post.. probably gonna edit that in the morning

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Mar 9, 2012)

More Italians Dexter. My girlfriend 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 9, 2012)

Night guys

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 9, 2012)

Dead thread ist dead.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 9, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Dead thread ist dead.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



See my secondary computer? Now I have 4 laptops, 2 of which work. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> See my secondary computer? Now I have 4 laptops, 2 of which work.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



One more to mess around with Linux in


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> See my secondary computer? Now I have 4 laptops, 2 of which work.

Click to collapse



Wow. You took my dedicated system advice to a new level lol...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 9, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> One more to mess around with Linux in

Click to collapse



well it wont boot windows, so why not?

---------- Post added at 08:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 AM ----------




jasecloud4 said:


> Wow. You took my dedicated system advice to a new level lol...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



plus 2 desktops.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> well it wont boot windows, so why not?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is the one you bunged up all good now?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> plus 2 desktops.

Click to collapse



Nice. Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 9, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Is the one you bunged up all good now?

Click to collapse







jasecloud4 said:


> Nice. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Nah. Its my girlfriends moms old one

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Nah. Its my girlfriends moms old one
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Cool, specs?


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 9, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Cool, specs?

Click to collapse



Its mid grade. Amd turion, 2gb ram, 250 gb hdd. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Its mid grade. Amd turion, 2gb ram, 250 gb hdd.

Click to collapse



If you properly load up Linux, that should be plenty for a starter system.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 9, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> If you properly load up Linux, that should be plenty for a starter system.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I have 8gb ram laying around somewhere. It should work with this CPU too

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I have 8gb ram laying around somewhere. It should work with this CPU too

Click to collapse



What are you doing that you need 8 gigs of ram? Compiling custom ROM's?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 9, 2012)

My poor incredible!!!!!!!! D:
Sent from my PG06100 using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> We both haz 2 gateways
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I haz one Gateway, TWO HPs, one Thinkpad, two CR-48s and an Acer NetBook. So you haz moar gateways.....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> My poor incredible!!!!!!!! D:
> Sent from my PG06100 using XDA

Click to collapse



  
Pipsqueak is sad NAO....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pipsqueak is sad NAO....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I dropped it

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm more surprised it still works to be honest

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Mar 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm more surprised it still works to be honest
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Like teh desire 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Like teh desire
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



But the whole screen works 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Mar 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> But the whole screen works
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



This thread is dead today lol...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 9, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> This thread is dead today lol...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Unusually so for a Friday.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 9, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Unusually so for a Friday.

Click to collapse



go see response in friday thread


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 9, 2012)

Poop

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Poop
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



*Cool Story Bro Pic


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> *Cool Story Bro Pic

Click to collapse



Its just not my week. If I get the YLOD on my ps3 imma scream


Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Its just not my week. If I get the YLOD on my ps3 imma scream
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yellow light of death? 

PS3 death color is yellow!!! 

Something i should say about yellow but racist...  

Xbox is red ring of death


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 10, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> yellow light of death?
> 
> PS3 death color is yellow!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, you better not make any racist comments about bananas!


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 10, 2012)

Might get a droidx until I fix my incredible 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phistachio (Mar 10, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, you better not make any racist comments about bananas!

Click to collapse



What will happen if I do?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 10, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> What will happen if I do?

Click to collapse



bananaished from teh mafia of course


----------



## trell959 (Mar 10, 2012)

Does CM still need us? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Does CM still need us?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



CM will always need us. For without users, they are nothing


----------



## boborone (Mar 10, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> bananaished from teh mafia of course

Click to collapse



Yeah so peel away from the racism or you'll slip up and get bananed.

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 10, 2012)

Would the Mafia hate me if I got a bionic?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Mar 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Would the Mafia hate me if I got a bionic?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Droid=Bleh

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Droid=Bleh
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



HTC=Plenty of great features, just spread out across 50 devices
Motorola=Plenty of great features in only a few devices, but no access to them.
Samsung=Great features, few product lines, awful build quality.
Huawei=What's that?



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Mar 10, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> HTC=Plenty of great features, just spread out across 50 devices
> Motorola=Plenty of great features in only a few devices, but no access to them.
> Samsung=Great features, few product lines, awful build quality.
> Huawei=What's that?
> ...

Click to collapse



I can agree 100% 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 10, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Omnichron (Mar 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



watt!?!?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 10, 2012)

Heeyy everyone. How ya all doing today?


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 10, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heeyy everyone. How ya all doing today?

Click to collapse



Shxtty. You?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Shxtty. You?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Better than you
Making a sweetass omlete right now 
What's wrong tho?


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 10, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Better than you
> Making a sweetass omlete right now
> What's wrong tho?

Click to collapse



All technology hates me, I'm getting sick, and I'm gonna need to buy a new phone.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> All technology hates me, I'm getting sick, and I'm gonna need to buy a new phone.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What ever happened to people just replacing broken screens? 
And that sucks dude, hope it won't be a flu


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Would the Mafia hate me if I got a bionic?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak would NOT APPROVE.
Do you really want to run afoul  of Pipsqueak? You gotta ask yourself.... do I  feel lucky?

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


>

Click to collapse



I though that system was getting Windows?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 10, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> What ever happened to people just replacing broken screens?
> And that sucks dude, hope it won't be a flu

Click to collapse





Babydoll25 said:


> Pipsqueak would NOT APPROVE.
> Do you really want to run afoul  of Pipsqueak? You gotta ask yourself.... do I  feel lucky?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse





jasecloud4 said:


> I though that system was getting Windows?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I'm getting it as a temporary phone. And pipsqueak wont like the dx I might get. The system will get Ubuntu 10.04. I needed to wipe the hdd of the infected, mis partitioned vista system. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm getting it as a temporary phone. And pipsqueak wont like the dx I might get. The system will get Ubuntu 10.04. I needed to wipe the hdd of the infected, mis partitioned vista system.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Fine. Pipsqueak WON'T LIKE IT THEN. 
Personally, every phone I own is a "temporary" phone...... 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Fine. Pipsqueak WON'T LIKE IT THEN.
> Personally, every phone I own is a "temporary" phone......
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The incredible has been my only permanent phone

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> The incredible has been my only permanent phone

Click to collapse



My Galaxy Nexus has been my only semi-permanent phone....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 10, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> My Galaxy Nexus has been my only semi-permanent phone....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Lulz. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceSpeed (Mar 10, 2012)

Good morning banana fiends... may not be morning where you are, it may not be morning where I am, but it's still nice to say


----------



## idavid_ (Mar 10, 2012)

You're not the only one, watt. My screen has been broken for a month now  And I have to wait more.

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 10, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> You're not the only one, watt. My screen has been broken for a month now  And I have to wait more.
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Broken that bad?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 10, 2012)

SpaceSpeed said:


> Good morning banana fiends... may not be morning where you are, it may not be morning where I am, but it's still nice to say

Click to collapse



Good morning speed from space, I need my dose of banana loving this morning: do you have a line?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't know the, meaning of "permanent" when it cones to phones. I'm on my fourth phone, since August.....I need help....or not.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2012)

>I call you in an hour and see..
>*cancels plans, goes on 9gag waiting for a call*
>*done with 9gag goes to engadget*
>*checks time 2:30 hour passed, no call*
>*sends text, wait*
>still no reply
>*sitting in the dark with nothing to do, and too so pissed of to do anything*
because F___ me that's why


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 10, 2012)

husam666 said:


> >I call you in an hour and see..
> >*cancels plans, goes on 9gag waiting for a call*
> >*done with 9gag goes to engadget*
> >*checks time 2:30 hour passed, no call*
> ...

Click to collapse



Eh. F**k him, he wasn't worth your time anyways.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Eh. F**k him, he wasn't worth your time anyways.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



meh

anyways, how's it going


----------



## boborone (Mar 10, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Eh. F**k him, he wasn't worth your time anyways.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



trolololololololololo


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 10, 2012)

Boring, Saturday is well.....booooooring

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Boring, Saturday is well.....booooooring
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Go talk to cabbies?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 10, 2012)

Lulz. I'm eating Bandeja Paisa...God bless Colombia.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys, look @ my cute new little phone!

Click to collapse



My mom has that same phone. True story.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Go talk to cabbies?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Eeeeewwwwwww......

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 10, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Lulz. I'm eating Bandeja Paisa...God bless Colombia.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You like Colombian food? Come to Union City. You can't walk a block without seeing one....and they are all really pretty good.

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 10, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, you better not make any racist comments about bananas!

Click to collapse



I wasn't referring to banana I never disrespect the banana  

Let just say the yellow power ranger 

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You like Colombian food? Come to Union City. You can't walk a block without seeing one....and they are all really pretty good.

Click to collapse



Hell yes! My dad's from Medellin...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 10, 2012)

http://swappa.com/listing/VZZ929/view 
on its way to me. for 90 not bad


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> http://swappa.com/listing/VZZ929/view
> on its way to me. for 90 not bad

Click to collapse



Meh. Okay.jpg

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh. Okay.jpg
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



meh its only for a little while. its coming in stock, rooted form.


----------



## boborone (Mar 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> http://swappa.com/listing/VZZ929/view
> on its way to me. for 90 not bad

Click to collapse



nice


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm freaking exhausted.....

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## boborone (Mar 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm freaking exhausted.....
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



i haven't slept in 2 days


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 10, 2012)

Me too 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## boborone (Mar 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Any help?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=23478159#post23478159

Click to collapse



 Maybe a hidden driver. Had trouble with those in the past. Comodo and avira picked em up for me

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone - 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 10, 2012)

:screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Mar 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> :screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



:what::what::what::what::what::what:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> :what::what::what::what::what::what:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



:banghead:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 10, 2012)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.....battery @ 4% 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Mar 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What are those things?

Click to collapse



Antivirus and firewall 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 11, 2012)

Dead thread is teh dead :/

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Dead thread is teh dead :/
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah. And tired, pipsqueak is tired....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Mar 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah. And tired, pipsqueak is tired....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




thinking of making it 3 days.

well i guess 3 nights of no sleep


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> thinking of making it 3 days.
> 
> well i guess 3 nights of no sleep

Click to collapse



You're freaking nuts.... 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Mar 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You're freaking nuts....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No this is


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 11, 2012)

Okay, I haz dilemma. I pre ordered the One X on Expansys. Now I'm thinking SGSIII though....Oh crap....I'm gonna, end up with them both...aren't I 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Mar 11, 2012)

knowing you yes


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> knowing you yes

Click to collapse



Dammit.  

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm just hoping that the One X (I'll get the UK unlocked version) has the Tegra 3 (production problems???) and that it is better than the, Tegra 2. Also, I kinda want the SGSIII (again int. Version so I get an Exynos SoC) Although I'm hearing good things about the new krait processors... Idk, what to do....I'm actually starting to think I may have too many phones....  or not.
Edit: ignore me... tired rambling and, too much coffee
Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey people! Sorry I've been absent these days.. I've been working on some dev stuff.. 
@ bd: get 'em both.. you know you will in the end 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey people! Sorry I've been absent these days.. I've been working on some dev stuff..
> @ bd: get 'em both.. you know you will in the end
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah....that's what I'm afraid of. Should I order from Clove or Expansys? (the One X I mean)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah....that's what I'm afraid of. Should I order from Clove or Expansys? (the One X I mean)
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm not sure. But I DO know it wouldn't hurt to send a couole of those phones my way 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah....that's what I'm afraid of. Should I order from Clove or Expansys? (the One X I mean)
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hadnt you pre ordered already from Expansys??

Sorry sis, I can't stay longer, its 5.30 am  excuse me.. my bed is calling 
We'll talk tomorrow 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Mar 11, 2012)

WAKE UP! IF I CAN'T SLEEP NEITHER CAN YOU. You can actually watch my demise by my my posts threw out the day. Hahahahah I'm going nuts just want sleep. Smoke pills whiskey and masturbation can't get me sleep. Sex don't. Work either.  I need help. Serious help. This the fourth night. Im idk anymore this is nuts. I'm about to drink some ghb. Wish me luck. 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Okay, I haz dilemma. I pre ordered the One X on Expansys. Now I'm thinking SGSIII though....Oh crap....I'm gonna, end up with them both...aren't I
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Do you even need all this technology?


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Do you even need all this technology?

Click to collapse



You are talking to babydoll Husam 
How are you man?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 11, 2012)

Mafia, how goes it?  
Mmm, Sunday morning beer.


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 11, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Mafia, how goes it?
> Mmm, Sunday morning beer.

Click to collapse



Hey double D! I'm getting ready for lunch.. and thinking of messing with partitions in my phone that only a few have messed with... Just to find a way to unbrick some phones 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> You are talking to babydoll Husam
> How are you man?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



fine 

headache + long day @school + hot weather + dehydration
so yeah, I'm just fine, wbu?


deliriousDroid said:


> Mafia, how goes it?
> Mmm, Sunday morning beer.

Click to collapse



het dd, what's up?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey double D! I'm getting ready for lunch.. and thinking of messing with partitions in my phone that only a few have messed with... Just to find a way to unbrick some phones
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sounds what your saying is your going to brick your phone, then try to unbrick it? 
Have fun


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> fine
> 
> 
> het dd, what's up?

Click to collapse



Realizing that I leave in 4 days!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm sick.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Only one more day of Uni untill the holidays! Yeah!

Click to collapse



Iranian Hanukkah? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm sick.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



We all are, it's the only thing we have in common


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> We all are, it's the only thing we have in common

Click to collapse



Lulz.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Nowruz. Look it up in Wikipedia.

Click to collapse



I know what it is lol, I'm trolling, Milad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 11, 2012)

whats everyone up to?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> whats everyone up to?

Click to collapse



Dunno. My mother invited me to her house for lunch and offered to do my laundry...so I make take her up on it. Then do some C programming or After Effects work...but not sure which.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 11, 2012)

Just tried to listn to skrillex.. my ears are bleeding 
dafuq is this ****?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Just tried to listn to skrillex.. my ears are bleeding
> dafuq is this ****?

Click to collapse



what song?(s) 

Listen to Breakn a sweat that has an awesomebeat.. xD


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 11, 2012)

Whaddya think of my desktop?


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Just tried to listn to skrillex.. my ears are bleeding
> dafuq is this ****?

Click to collapse



its good? listen to deadmau5 too


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 11, 2012)

Better pic...or not


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Whaddya think of my desktop?

Click to collapse



y u no use w7 effects?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> y u no use w7 effects?

Click to collapse



I always turn off aero. First thing I do on a pc

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I always turn off aero. First thing I do on a pc
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



dats fuggggllllyyyy


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 11, 2012)

Happy nao????????????????


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Happy nao????????????????

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak on duty? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Pipsqueak on duty?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Of course. Do you need to speak with Her? 
Snowflake may make His first post on xda later today as well....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Happy nao????????????????

Click to collapse



Much better

Sent from my smashed ADR6300 using spaghetti


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 11, 2012)

http://www.speedtest.net/wave/9ce2b3d6939cdf8c


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/wave/9ce2b3d6939cdf8c

Click to collapse



U want cookie? 

Sent from my smashed ADR6300 using spaghetti


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> U want cookie?
> 
> Sent from my smashed ADR6300 using spaghetti

Click to collapse



No. I want U take speedtest.....

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Mar 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/wave/9ce2b3d6939cdf8c

Click to collapse



I can almost double that all day 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I can almost double that all day
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Verizon techs suck when it comes to router placement and set up. I'm still tweaking it.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm trying to coordinate a bunch of people with bricked devices to work together.. its kinda fun xD 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Verizon techs suck when it comes to router placement and set up. I'm still tweaking it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Y u no guide dem

Sent from my smashed ADR6300 using spaghetti


----------



## boborone (Mar 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/wave/9ce2b3d6939cdf8c

Click to collapse







DSL wifi in the sticks

---------- Post added at 06:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------

gained by picking a server two counties over


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I'm trying to coordinate a bunch of people with bricked devices to work together.. its kinda fun xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Take Mai speedwave....linky a, few posts up

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Take Mai speedwave....linky a, few posts up
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm on mobile :/ 
But I can get this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Not from my home router though.. this is slower
Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 12, 2012)

My speedwave using my link on mai Note

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 12, 2012)

aDownloader is the best app on the market . torrents directly on my phone

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceSpeed (Mar 12, 2012)

Ping times are high for some reason... 






Need to get ready for work 

P.S. - What's up with Google Play and the new Play Store... ghey, and not in a "hey lets have a few drinks and experiment" kind of way. hehe 

---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------

Babydoll, sorry to say but I'm really disliking the Ugly Uggoness Serif font you're rockin...



Babydoll25 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 12, 2012)

I can't wait for my new-ish dx 

Sent from my smashed ADR6300 using spaghetti


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 12, 2012)

SpaceSpeed said:


> Ping times are high for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And not a [email protected]$& was given.....sorry, I don't care. I like it.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceSpeed (Mar 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> And not a [email protected]$& was given.....sorry, I don't care. I like it.

Click to collapse



Excellent, that was a test... you passed. Here's a cookie!


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 12, 2012)

I need decaf tea, but I has none

Sent from my smashed ADR6300 using spaghetti


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sent from my smashed ADR6300 using spaghetti


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my smashed ADR6300 using spaghetti

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 12, 2012)

SpaceSpeed said:


> Excellent, that was a test... you passed. Here's a cookie!

Click to collapse



And here's a Snowflake....
(ignore the mess in the background...I'm slowly cleaning and reorganizing my closet....it's a walk-in closet too    )
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I need decaf tea, but I has none

Click to collapse



No tea.  That teh sux.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Mar 12, 2012)

I was trying to decide who to share this with. I figured you all would appreciate the Lorena Bobbit emojicon.

( ＾◡＾)っ✂╰⋃╯


----------



## boborone (Mar 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> aDownloader is the best app on the market . torrents directly on my phone
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Andtor is better. Want the apk? 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 12, 2012)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> I was trying to decide who to share this with. I figured you all would appreciate the Lorena Bobbit emojicon.
> 
> ( ＾◡＾)っ✂╰⋃╯

Click to collapse



:banghead::banghead::what::what::screwy::screwy::thumbdown::thumbdown:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 12, 2012)

That awkward moment when your at the grocery store and you meet a older distinguished couple you knew from a church you used to go to... And all your carrying is a box of condoms and a litre of maple syrup.lmao


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 12, 2012)

Morning

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 12, 2012)

Morning! 
Guess what guys... The Sensation is finally unbrickable!!!!!!!!!!! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 12, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> That awkward moment when your at the grocery store and you meet a older distinguished couple you knew from a church you used to go to... And all your carrying is a box of condoms and a litre of maple syrup.lmao

Click to collapse



At least it wasn't a double sided dildo and a ball gag.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Mar 12, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> At least it wasn't a double sided dildo and a ball gag.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Hahahahaha!

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Morning!
> Guess what guys... The Sensation is finally unbrickable!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Reeeaaaaallllllllyyyyy??
Megusta.jpg

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 12, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> That awkward moment when your at the grocery store and you meet a older distinguished couple you knew from a church you used to go to... And all your carrying is a box of condoms and a litre of maple syrup.lmao

Click to collapse



Almost forgot, who uses condoms anyways?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 12, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Almost forgot, who uses condoms anyways?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I concour

Sent from my smashed ADR6300 using spaghetti


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 12, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Almost forgot, who uses condoms anyways?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



People who have random sexual encounters and don't want teh aidz. 
If I had a steady gf I would just get her on the birth control, but as it's just booty calls and one night stands I'd rather play it safe. Ya know what I'm saying?


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 12, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> People who have random sexual encounters and don't want teh aidz.
> If I had a steady gf I would just get her on the birth control, but as it's just booty calls and one night stands I'd rather play it safe. Ya know what I'm saying?

Click to collapse



Even in that stage, I don't use them. 

Sent from my smashed ADR6300 using spaghetti


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Reeeaaaaallllllllyyyyy??
> Megusta.jpg
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Almost. We have brought a phone to life so far, but we can't make it boot past the bootloader- yet 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 12, 2012)

Lmafao!!!
Such a fail ups! !

Look at the box I got for my apple hdmi adapter! !




Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Almost. We have brought a phone to life so far, but we can't make it boot past the bootloader- yet
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I haz teh faith you'll get it..... 
Also, my Mom won't be leaving Mary Manning Walsh rehab hospital for AT LEAST a few more days....maybe longer :/
I, guess it's good She is getting 'round the, clock care....but I still wish She was home.... 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz teh faith you'll get it.....
> Also, my Mom won't be leaving Mary Manning Walsh rehab hospital for AT LEAST a few more days....maybe longer :/
> I, guess it's good She is getting 'round the, clock care....but I still wish She was home....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey BD!!!

Also hi dexter and lurkers!! 

Look at my picture LOL stupid UPS


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey BD!!!
> 
> Also hi dexter and lurkers!!
> 
> Look at my picture LOL stupid UPS

Click to collapse



Hey Davidrules. How are you? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey Davidrules. How are you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Good i just got my MW3 Xbox/Bluetooth headset 

Now i can finally talk on the phone hands free and easily switch from xbox to a phone call without interuptions


----------



## idavid_ (Mar 12, 2012)

Just flashed ICS and realizing what I was missing. Damn, it's fast. Also, hi 

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi guts. Just took a ride with Kyla to here. I can see Jersey bd! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my smashed ADR6300 using spaghetti


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 12, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> People who have random sexual encounters and don't want teh aidz.
> If I had a steady gf I would just get her on the birth control, but as it's just booty calls and one night stands I'd rather play it safe. Ya know what I'm saying?

Click to collapse



Eh. Condoms are for *******, it takes a real man to face Aids.

Oh yeah and latex is porous, and the holes in it are between 10-100X larger than the Aids viral bodies. Meaning condoms are useless against it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 12, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Eh. Condoms are for *******, it takes a real man to face Aids.
> 
> Oh yeah and latex is porous, and the holes in it are between 10-100X larger than the Aids viral bodies. Meaning condoms are useless against it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Lolx true that

Sent from my smashed ADR6300 using spaghetti


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 12, 2012)

Eh. Feuding with friends, always fun.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 12, 2012)

Can anybody write me an update.zip from here? 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=23549008 
Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

It would be much appreciated


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Hi guts. Just took a ride with Kyla to here. I can see Jersey bd!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jersey says hi! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Eh. Condoms are for *******, it takes a real man to face Aids.
> 
> Oh yeah and latex is porous, and the holes in it are between 10-100X larger than the Aids viral bodies. Meaning condoms are useless against it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Only lambskin ones are porous. Latex protects you.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 13, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Can anybody write me an update.zip from here?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=23549008
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse



Scratch that. 2 devices successfully restored and fully functional again!!! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJGLCDCVEpY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Listen to the whole thing. Or you will die. 

Sent from my smashed ADR6300 using spaghetti


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 13, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1544037

Sent from my smashed ADR6300 using spaghetti


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2012)

Night nite....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Mar 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Night nite....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Night.

What's up watt

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Mar 13, 2012)

I always kill it!  you damn bastards! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I always kill it!  you damn bastards!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I did earlier too.

Sent from my smashed ADR6300 using spaghetti


----------



## trell959 (Mar 13, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I did earlier too.
> 
> Sent from my smashed ADR6300 using spaghetti

Click to collapse



What's up with you getting teh Droid 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 13, 2012)

You guys do certainly like to murder this thread eh


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's up with you getting teh Droid
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You saw my incredible right? It's a temporary phone. 

Sent from my smashed ADR6300 using spaghetti


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 13, 2012)

From teh dhd
Sent from trells smashed dHD


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 13, 2012)

If I could leave mine alone that long it would beat yours


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 13, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> If I could leave mine alone that long it would beat yours

Click to collapse



lololololololloololol


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 13, 2012)

Quiet around these parts today. Sup everyone? 
Tomorrow is the big day!!!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 13, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Quiet around these parts today. Sup everyone?
> Tomorrow is the big day!!!

Click to collapse



Your testicles drop?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2012)

What 'appenin tomorow DD?


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 13, 2012)

mtm is trolling my dev irc http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1522351
and he dissappeared before i could respond.. xD


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 13, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Me trolling whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa??
> listen you...because of xHousex and me there is a big chance your unbrickable fix will on on the portal...who's a troll now?

Click to collapse



Whoa whoa who's the writer?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2012)

The nana... It.. Spoke


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello:

Milad
Max
DD
Dexter
Trell
Jase
Troll
Invisible NANA
Anyone i missed

How goes it?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> what did it say!!??

Click to collapse





m1l4droid said:


> Where's he?

Click to collapse



T'was on steam, Gone now 


Suuup david


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 13, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> What 'appenin tomorow DD?

Click to collapse



Peru muthafuckas!!! 
Ahaha, flight leaves at 3 tomorrow!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 13, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Peru muthafuckas!!!
> Ahaha, flight leaves at 3 tomorrow!

Click to collapse



per you ?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 13, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> per you ?

Click to collapse



Pee r u... 

I probably won't be on too much when I'm gone tho... So teh don is gone


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Peru muthafuckas!!!
> Ahaha, flight leaves at 3 tomorrow!

Click to collapse



Wow nice dude xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 13, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Pee r u...
> 
> I probably won't be on too much when I'm gone tho... So teh don is gone

Click to collapse



Oh great we lost another don  

M_T_M needs to make new don


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 13, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Oh great we lost another don
> 
> M_T_M needs to make new don

Click to collapse



I'm not gone... Just absent
Teh title is mine to keep!  lol


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 13, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> who will take care of teh children while you are gone mate?

Click to collapse



You shall just have to keep a more vigilant eye out senior MTM. Keep everyone one their toes with a double dose of trolling


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 13, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wow nice dude xD

Click to collapse



Thanks man how have you been? Haven't seen you much lately


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2012)

sup people, good to see that the don is coming back soon 

btw, if you want to spam my phone with free SMSs you can follow me on twitter @Dashhus1


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> sup people, good to see that the don is coming back soon
> 
> btw, if you want to spam my phone with free SMSs you can follow me on twitter @Dashhus1

Click to collapse



Im on it 


deliriousDroid said:


> Thanks man how have you been? Haven't seen you much lately

Click to collapse



My fault  Sup, Good thanks ;D & You?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> sup people, good to see that the don is coming back soon
> 
> btw, if you want to spam my phone with free SMSs you can follow me on twitter @Dashhus1

Click to collapse



K. Will follow....  

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Im on it
> 
> My fault  Sup, Good thanks ;D & You?

Click to collapse





Babydoll25 said:


> K. Will follow....
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



don't expect anything though, I barely use it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> don't expect anything though, I barely use it

Click to collapse



You get my 7 texts?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> You get my 7 texts?

Click to collapse



tbh, no
maybe I should follow you


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> tbh, no
> maybe I should follow you

Click to collapse



Dammit  

Go ahead though anyway


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 13, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Edit: Aww....did I make u mad bro?
> One of the Mods found the thread and reported it...Orb should be handling it by now

Click to collapse



Ew. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dammit
> 
> Go ahead though anyway

Click to collapse



lol, I see my tweets on your page


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 13, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I am actually surprised that you did not get it. That No0b Dexter has been flashing that link like it's a food stamp card

Click to collapse



Lol.. I just referred it here twice to see if anyone got any ideas 

I'm glad we have news from the Don.. we are still waiting for him  

And @Mr Peruvian : enjoy your trip! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 13, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I am actually surprised that you did not get it. That No0b Dexter has been flashing that link like it's a food stamp card

Click to collapse



lulz!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 13, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> lulz!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Lol don't worry jase.. you can make the interview  

Although its quite early... We're still semi beta

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 14, 2012)

Y u guys no post more!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Y u guys no post more!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Cuz I'm tired and all my Mom did was complain when I, went to, see her.
(I bought her a new tv for, her room)
(new cell phone)
(new clothes)
(and pizza)
Nothing makes her happy. 
So now, I'm tired....and, kinda sad. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cuz I'm tired and all my Mom did was complain when I, went to, see her.
> (I bought her a new tv for, her room)
> (new cell phone)
> (new clothes)
> ...

Click to collapse



Ill make you a cup of tea? 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Ill make you a cup of tea?

Click to collapse



You seem to really like tea...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 14, 2012)

Early morning bump.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> You seem to really like tea...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I need coffee..... 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 14, 2012)

Afternoon bump!

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Afternoon bump!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Time zones.... 
Morn.....er.....Afternoon Dexter.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Time zones....
> Morn.....er.....Afternoon Dexter.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey bd! What's up?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Time zones....
> Morn.....er.....Afternoon Dexter.

Click to collapse





Morning BD. Coffee = Win.




dexter93 said:


> Hey bd! What's up?

Click to collapse



Morning Dex. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 14, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Morning BD. Coffee = Win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's up jase?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> What's up jase?

Click to collapse



Not much bro, working on my novel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 14, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> You seem to really like tea...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I love tea senior jase

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I love tea senior jase

Click to collapse



I love tea too! I always get the green tea colonic when I go to the doctor.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 14, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> I love tea too! I always get the green tea colonic when I go to the doctor.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I prefer my tea like I enjoy my women. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Eww. I'm out. I can't trollate you as Don....

Click to collapse






I see what you did there .jpg 


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 14, 2012)

Droid x is in!!!!! 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Droid x is in!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



New phone?  nice


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I prefer my tea like I enjoy my women.

Click to collapse



Fast, dirty, and hot?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 14, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Fast, dirty, and hot?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Dark 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> hey, hey, hey...why the hatred? I'm cool and also good looking
> 
> Plus I can sing the Titanic song in Spanish

Click to collapse



Can you dance the Macarena as well?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I use to but then I stopped after I noticed that I used to

Click to collapse



Lulz. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 14, 2012)

Afternoon gentlemen

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 14, 2012)

Hola Mafiaoso!!

Como esta?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm bird shopping again..... 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm bird shopping again.....
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Nooo! Don't tell us that snowflake has joined Orion? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2012)

NO! PLEASE DON'T EVER SAY THAT AGAIN!
I'm just going to look at the purdy birdies and get....
Cockatiel food
Parakeet food
Canary food
Vegetable food
Red millet
Millet sprays
Water bottles
And assorted bird stuffs.. 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 14, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Nooo! Don't tell us that snowflake has joined Orion?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I hope not. But birds are like phones to Bridget. Teh moar teh betta

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Muy bien y tu?

Click to collapse



DIDO


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I hope not. But birds are like phones to Bridget. Teh moar teh betta
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This^^^^ +1,000,000,001

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> This^^^^ +1,000,000,001
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Lolx

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 14, 2012)

Formatted a win xp pc because registry was damaged and I do not have a win xp install disk  I found an old linux mint 8 live cd which I'm installing atm 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Formatted a win xp pc because registry was damaged and I do not have a win xp install disk  I found an old linux mint 8 live cd which I'm installing atm
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



At least you had a disk when you messed up

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> NO! PLEASE DON'T EVER SAY THAT AGAIN!
> I'm just going to look at the purdy birdies and get....
> Cockatiel food
> Parakeet food
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry Jase is sorry for his words. He was only trying to be sympathetic. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 14, 2012)

Motorola sucks at making software 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Motorola sucks at making software
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Motorola sucks at making software
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



+100

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2012)

Lolol xDxD





dexter93 said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Sorry Jase is sorry for his words. He was only trying to be sympathetic.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



It's okay. No more bad sad bird talk though....k?

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lolol xDxD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Max! How are you man? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's okay. No more bad sad bird talk though....k?
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Kay.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 15, 2012)

Evening guys

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Mar 15, 2012)

What's up Watt
Everyone else
Lurkers

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Mar 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's up Watt
> Everyone else
> Lurkers
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey twitch 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey twitch
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



That's not twitch

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> hey twitch

Click to collapse



Hey Mexican twitch. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (Mar 15, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Hey Mexican twitch.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Why have you only thanked 29 posts 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> Why have you only thanked 29 posts

Click to collapse



I'm an ungrateful a**. Why does that matter lol?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 15, 2012)

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## husam666 (Mar 15, 2012)

hey twithes


----------



## husam666 (Mar 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Twithes??
> is that a new type of twitch?

Click to collapse



Yeah, you didn't get the upgrade?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



oh, it's only for premium members, pay $9.90 and get access to everything for free


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 15, 2012)

I hate how slow this phone charges

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## trell959 (Mar 15, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I hate how slow this phone charges
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX

Click to collapse



You should see Samsung phones 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You should see Samsung phones

Click to collapse



+1,000,000

My GNex charges slow as b*lls unless plugged into the OEM adaptor, anything else like car or computer and it takes the whole night. :facepalm:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 15, 2012)

My Galaxy Note, DESPITE the 2500mAh battery....charges pretty quickly with my N1 charger.....anything else? Meh.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey people! What's up?

I have Adam Outler posting on my thread. Lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Mar 15, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> +1,000,000
> 
> My GNex charges slow as b*lls unless plugged into the OEM adaptor, anything else like car or computer and it takes the whole night. :facepalm:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



My sgs2 doesn't "charge" if its on a car charger. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> My sgs2 doesn't "charge" if its on a car charger.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Samsung 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 15, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> +1,000,000
> 
> My GNex charges slow as b*lls unless plugged into the OEM adaptor, anything else like car or computer and it takes the whole night. :facepalm:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Didn't chad9809 develop a fast charge script to add into kernels? He did for the incredible. That phone charges FAST

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 15, 2012)

Mine charges like bawls so I got a battery charger 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## trell959 (Mar 15, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Didn't chad9809 develop a fast charge script to add into kernels? He did for the incredible. That phone charges FAST
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX

Click to collapse



It want universal for HTC devices. I could charge the Inspire to 100% in just under an hour. And it would last me 16+ hours

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't wanna goto, work today.....:banghead::banghead::thumbdown::thumbdown::screwy:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It want universal for HTC devices. I could charge the Inspire to 100% in just under an hour. And it would last me 16+ hours
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yep. That's what I miss after less then 24 hours with this motocrap

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 15, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Didn't chad9809 develop a fast charge script to add into kernels? He did for the incredible. That phone charges FAST

Click to collapse



Yeah, on GNex it's called force AC, and it hasn't really made its way into a lot of kernels yet. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 15, 2012)

Just loaded up a fast charge kernel. Plugged into computer it's charged 26% in 17 minutes! Nice lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 15, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Why did Shane kill Otis? Why?!!?

Click to collapse



Ummm....he was hungry?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 15, 2012)

Follow up: 3% to 100% battery in 1 hour 12 minutes. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Worst thing is that I still have no idea of what you are talking about mate
> 
> so instead of my continue to guess..let us watch this

Click to collapse



Lulz. You should've posted teh remix.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 15, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Follow up: 3% to 100% battery in 1 hour 12 minutes.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I told you man

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 15, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I told you man

Click to collapse



Bro, it's crazy. I had it on a USB port no less. This is freaking awesome.

Now I can overclock this beast 24/7 with no fear of USB charging being insufficient.  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (Mar 15, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Bro, it's crazy. I had it on a USB port no less. This is freaking awesome.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



That's cause it's charging at, .5 mili amps

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> That's cause it's charging at, .5 mili amps

Click to collapse



Dunno if that's supposed to be good or bad, but this beast charges quick now. That's all that matters to me. 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 15, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Dunno if that's supposed to be good or bad, but this beast charges quick now. That's all that matters to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



USB charging= .5 mili amps < AC charging (usually) 1.0 mili amps (unless it's a Nexus S then it's .7 mili amps) 
Sooooo..... AC charging > USB charging....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> USB charging= .5 mili amps < AC charging (usually) 1.0 mili amps (unless it's a Nexus S then it's .7 mili amps)
> Sooooo..... AC charging > USB charging....

Click to collapse



Ahhh. Makes sense. That's why with forced AC charging the phone charges quicker on USB because it forces it to act like AC?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 15, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Ahhh. Makes sense. That's why with forced AC charging the phone charges quicker on USB because it forces it to act like AC?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Quite. I wish that hack worked for this motocrap

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm on portal 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 15, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Quite. I wish that hack worked for this motocrap

Click to collapse



hmmm. Now I'm spoiled by it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 15, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Ahhh. Makes sense. That's why with forced AC charging the phone charges quicker on USB because it forces it to act like AC?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



In a nutshell, yes.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 15, 2012)

Just because I can.....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I'm on portal
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm confused dis you want to be removed from Portal? Or are you happys?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 15, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> hmmm. Now I'm spoiled by it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I am too

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 15, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I am too
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX

Click to collapse



Lulz. It's freaking awesome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 15, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Lulz. It's freaking awesome.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



That it is

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 15, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> I'm confused dis you want to be removed from Portal? Or are you happys?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Nah.. its ok. Too much publicity though ... Can't handle it xD Orb did a good work telling this is alpha, so we will fortunately not have to deal with much noobs.. but come into my place, I'm on the front page of a 4mil members forum  I'm a bit shocked 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 15, 2012)

I need moar overclock!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## husam666 (Mar 15, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I need moar overclock!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX

Click to collapse



get wp7


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Share link to hack or you are making stuff up..again
> Like that time when you told me that if you interview me, I'd be more famous that Derek or Dexter or whatever his name is  LIES!!!!

Click to collapse



Eh, if you want to be famous just do like Kim Kardashian. Oh and link to hack just for you: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1524020



dexter93 said:


> Nah.. its ok. Too much publicity though ... Can't handle it xD Orb did a good work telling this is alpha, so we will fortunately not have to deal with much noobs.. but come into my place, I'm on the front page of a 4mil members forum  I'm a bit shocked

Click to collapse



Now you know how I feel every time I write.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Be a useless celebrity?
> I don't get it

Click to collapse



I think Milad should be the female lead on this one. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> get wp7

Click to collapse



Wat? I just want moar ghz. Its smooth as it is. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey mafia, como estas? 
Okayy, so i cant get my phone to connect to the wifi in the house here, it just says out of range. Any ideas?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 15, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey mafia, como estas?
> Okayy, so i cant get my phone to connect to the wifi in the house here, it just says out of range. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



What router?
What phone?
What type of network encryption?
What type of tx/rx signals? (i.e. b,g,n)
What distance?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 15, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> What router?
> What phone?
> What type of network encryption?
> What type of tx/rx signals? (i.e. b,g,n)
> ...

Click to collapse



Router Info: Movistar wlan w300 marco version
dram:16mb flash:4mb
mac: b075d546c479
Phone:htc desire z
distance: anywhere in the house, even right next to it
as for your other questions, im a little technolicly illiterite to know


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 15, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Hmm, did you flash any roms recently, most likely, ICS? What simcard you have in it?

Click to collapse



simcard removed, and no new roms recently


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 15, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Router Info: Movistar wlan w300 marco version
> dram:16mb flash:4mb
> mac: b075d546c479
> Phone:htc desire z
> ...

Click to collapse



Try connecting from a windoze pc, look at the little wireless symbol on the bottom right corner, click on it. The network list will show up, and right click on the network, the hit properties. The tell me what it says. B,g, or n and exactly what type of encryption like wpa tkip or wep.

The reason I'm asking is that if its 802.11n and the encryption is wep or wpa original the system will show a network but due allow connection due to incompatibility. This usually happens when idiots set up a router. Lol

On Android you should be able to see the basic network properties without connecting. If not go download network monitor from market and it will tell you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 15, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Um, I'm a guy.

Click to collapse



You are? 

The way you whine like a b***h sometimes I thought otherwise.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hard work pays off. I just got a new toy

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hard work pays off. I just got a new toy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh? Personal pleasure device?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 15, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You'd whine like a b!tch too if you lived here.

Click to collapse



I keed I keed. If I lived there I would instigate a revolution lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Mar 15, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Oh? Personal pleasure device?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Actually, kind of. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Actually, kind of.

Click to collapse



650?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Mar 15, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> 650?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



600!!! I want to ride it nao:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> 600!!! I want to ride it nao:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lulz. My bad. Not too far off considering I saw the picture through tapatalk lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 15, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> You are?
> 
> The way you whine like a b***h sometimes I thought otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Mar 15, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You'd whine like a b!tch too if you lived here.

Click to collapse



Quiet you. The ones in power don't tolerate such dissent. 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## trell959 (Mar 15, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Lulz. My bad. Not too far off considering I saw the picture through tapatalk lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Almost spot on . No 1000 for me, that'll throw my 145lbs ass around 






m1l4droid said:


> Damn that looks sexy. But I have never ridden a motorcycle.

Click to collapse



I want to ride now! But now insurance as of yet 



Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Almost spot on . No 1000 for me, that'll throw my 145lbs ass around

Click to collapse



I'm 270. A 600 to me is like a dirt bike.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 15, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Try connecting from a windoze pc, look at the little wireless symbol on the bottom right corner, click on it. The network list will show up, and right click on the network, the hit properties. The tell me what it says. B,g, or n and exactly what type of encryption like wpa tkip or wep.
> 
> The reason I'm asking is that if its 802.11n and the encryption is wep or wpa original the system will show a network but due allow connection due to incompatibility. This usually happens when idiots set up a router. Lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, this is translated using google, so it might not make much sense. 
security type:
no authentic
type of encryption:
wep
@milad, no its a gingerbread rom


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 15, 2012)

I just put the term "beef jerky" in the search bar in, the xda app...(don't ask   ) and these are the results ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



WTF??? :what::what::what::screwy::screwy::banghead:
Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 15, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> I'm 270. A 600 to me is like a dirt bike.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



600 for me at 130lb is like a 1000 to you.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 15, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Okay, this is translated using google, so it might not make much sense.
> security type:
> no authentic
> type of encryption:
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried turning it off and on again?


@BD Haha, lol XD


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 15, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Okay, this is translated using google, so it might not make much sense.
> security type:
> no authentic
> type of encryption:
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have the right wep key? If not:

Plug windows PC into router and reconfigure it if you can. Or hardware reset router.

Edit: No authentication but it is wep encrypted? That's....odd.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 15, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Do you have the right wep key? If not:
> 
> Plug windows PC into router and reconfigure it if you can. Or hardware reset router.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Yeah, it asked for it right away, and then tries to obtain the ip adress for a while, then desides its out of range.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 15, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, it asked for it right away, and then tries to obtain the ip adress for a while, then desides its out of range.

Click to collapse



Try using a Windoze PC, like Jase said and open ie and type 192.68.1.1 or 192.68.1.0 and use admin as username and password. Try that and tell us what you see.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 15, 2012)

Also.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Try using a Windoze PC, like Jase said and open ie and type 192.68.1.1 or 192.68.1.0 and use admin as username and password. Try that and tell us what you see.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Tried both of those, nothing. Googled peru ip adresses for movistar, tried both of those. neither worked.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 15, 2012)

Epicness 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1477155


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 15, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Tried both of those, nothing. Googled peru ip adresses for movistar, tried both of those. neither worked.

Click to collapse



192.198.0.1? or 192.198.0.0?

Also if you have network monitor on your android phone if will tell you the router ip.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 15, 2012)

Snowflake sez hi.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake sez hi.

Click to collapse



Yo lol.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 15, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> 192.198.0.1? or 192.198.0.0?
> 
> Also if you have network monitor on your android phone if will tell you the router ip.

Click to collapse



could you give me an apk for that please? as neither of those worked either


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 15, 2012)

Trolololololol. Motobloat.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 15, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> 192.198.0.1? or 192.198.0.0?
> 
> Also if you have network monitor on your android phone if will tell you the router ip.

Click to collapse



could you give me an apk for that please? as neither of those worked either
whoops, double post. i found a apk tho


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 15, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> could you give me an apk for that please? as neither of those worked either
> whoops, double post. i found a apk tho

Click to collapse



Here, use this: https://play.google.com/store/apps/...t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImRlLmFuZHJvaWQudGVsbmV0Il0.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 15, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Here, use this: https://play.google.com/store/apps/...t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImRlLmFuZHJvaWQudGVsbmV0Il0.

Click to collapse



as i dont have wifi on my phone, that didnt help me much.lol


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 15, 2012)

Does anyone know of an app kinda like android overclock? I can't buy the one in the market. -.-

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## boborone (Mar 15, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> as i dont have wifi on my phone, that didnt help me much.lol

Click to collapse



How are you online now? I can send you fing network tools and network monitor through email or something 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> How are online now? I can send you finger network tools and network monitor through email or something
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



brothers computer using his wifi. and sounds good, ill pm you my email


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 15, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> as i dont have wifi on my phone, that didnt help me much.lol

Click to collapse



Wifi can scan right? Make the phone forget the network and then scan: it should give you the info. As long as you have the router IP you should be good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (Mar 15, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> brothers computer using his wifi. and sounds good, ill pm you my email

Click to collapse



Well I went to pull em and rom toolbox decided to update everything. So give it about 10 minutes and should be up and running.

---------- Post added at 06:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 PM ----------

http://www.4shared.com/android/j7AAPoey/Fing_-_Network_Tools_1272.htm

http://www.4shared.com/file/BfmMjGa6/Network_Monitor.htm

also I found these, not sure how old they are or anything or about em. But they are free so I can post these links

email sent with updated versions and posted them here too


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 16, 2012)

Dead thread is dead.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 16, 2012)

Gotta figure out why when I clock reboot, this phone goes into recovery -.-

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Phistachio (Mar 16, 2012)

I really feel like slowpoke lately 

How's it hangin' everybody?


----------



## boborone (Mar 16, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> I really feel like slowpoke lately
> 
> How's it hangin' everybody?

Click to collapse



Short
Shriveled
Hiding in the bushes 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## Phistachio (Mar 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Short
> Shriveled
> Hiding in the bushes
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



Why would you be hiding?


----------



## boborone (Mar 16, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Why would you be hiding?

Click to collapse



You asked how's it hanging 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## Phistachio (Mar 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> You asked how's it hanging
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse








Anyhow, is it just me or has summer arrived a bit early?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Anyhow, is it just me or has summer arrived a bit early?

Click to collapse



it's still raining here 

good morning familia


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 16, 2012)

Its 45 but feels so much colder. -.-

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 16, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Damn. My phone doesn't boot. Caught in eternal boot animation. I just rebooted! Damn buggy AOKP.

Click to collapse



Hence why I don't use AOKP.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 16, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Hence why I don't use AOKP.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



hence why i stay on gingerbread


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> hence why i stay on gingerbread

Click to collapse



Hence why the ICS that came stock on my phone was stripped and a super awesome liquid smooth version loaded.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 16, 2012)

Wubi 
Damaged installation 
Time lost 
People waiting because that f thing didn't install everything properly

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Mar 16, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Wubi
> Damaged installation
> Time lost
> People waiting because that f thing didn't install everything properly
> ...

Click to collapse



Virtualization

Click on my user name and check out some of my g+ posts about what I did.

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 16, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Wubi
> Damaged installation
> Time lost
> People waiting because that f thing didn't install everything properly
> ...

Click to collapse



*facepalm.jpg*

You really didn't pay attention to what I told Watt about dedicated systems lol.




boborone said:


> Virtualization
> 
> Click on my user name and check out some of my g+ posts about what I did.

Click to collapse



No offense bro, but Virtualization never truly works right. No matter how good the install. There's always a glitch somewhere.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Phistachio (Mar 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> it's still raining here
> 
> good morning familia

Click to collapse



Raining? That sucks! 

I'm actually thinking about going to the beach tomorrow


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh yeah. And babydoll if your lurking I haz question about getting a birdy. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> hence why i stay on gingerbread

Click to collapse



hence why I stay on wp7.5

my T9295 is better than yours


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hence why I stay on wp7.5

Click to collapse



Hence why I use an OS that actually has active development for it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Hence why I use an OS that actually has active development for it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



When was the last time you checked the WP forums?

Sent from my htc HD7S


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> When was the last time you checked the WP forums?

Click to collapse



Every day. I'm a News Writer remember? All I do is look for content to write about. Unfortunately you'll notice that WP7+ presence on Portal is severely lacking because the adoption rate of it is very low. So yes there may be development, but it's nothing worth writing about. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (Mar 16, 2012)

You two, jase and hussam. Do you know if there is a way to pull phone numbers off a wp7 phone that won't boot. It will go to the charging screen when plugged in. It's my mom's. I know when I had her plug it up to her computer she synced the pictures and had it do an update way back when, but not sure it she saved the numbers. I would like to be able to pull the numbers off of it for her and transfer them to her new dumbphone. Do yall know of a way?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> You two, jase and hussam. Do you know if there is a way to pull phone numbers off a wp7 phone that won't boot. It will go to the charging screen when plugged in. It's my mom's. I know when I had her plug it up to her computer she synced the pictures and had it do an update way back when, but not sure it she saved the numbers. I would like to be able to pull the numbers off of it for her and transfer them to her new dumbphone. Do yall know of a way?

Click to collapse



Were any of them synced as Live contacts?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (Mar 16, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Were any of them synced as Live contacts?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I know for sure she doesn't have a live account so if you need one to have had them saved as such then no they weren't.

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> I know for sure she doesn't have a live account so if you need one to have had them saved as such then no they weren't.

Click to collapse



 Live works just like Google on Android, as long as you have your account logged in to any Live service the contacts will populate. If she doesn't have one...and never logged into the phone with it...she's probably SOL...unless you can revive the device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (Mar 16, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Live works just like Google on Android, as long as you have your account logged in to any Live service the contacts will populate. If she doesn't have one...and never logged into the phone with it...she's probably SOL...unless you can revive the device.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Then they need to set it up like Google does on Android. As soon as you turn on a new device they ask for a Google account and if you don't have one ask you to set one up. Not leave it up to you to do it yourself. She's a dumb consumer and needs her hand held with tech.

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Then they need to set it up like Google does on Android. As soon as you turn on a new device they ask for a Google account and if you don't have one ask you to set one up. Not leave it up to you to do it yourself. She's a dumb consumer and needs her hand held with tech.

Click to collapse



You just called your mother dumb. Facepalm.jpg

Seriously though, I agree.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Then they need to set it up like Google does on Android. As soon as you turn on a new device they ask for a Google account and if you don't have one ask you to set one up. Not leave it up to you to do it yourself. She's a dumb consumer and needs her hand held with tech.
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



sorry, but I don't think there's anything you can do about it :/

Sent from my htc HD7S because it's better than your crapdriod


----------



## Phistachio (Mar 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> hence why i stay on gingerbread

Click to collapse



Hence why I was phone.


----------



## boborone (Mar 16, 2012)

thanks 

figured i'd ask


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> thanks
> 
> figured i'd ask

Click to collapse



Glad to help bro. Next time just make sure she runs a Live account. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (Mar 16, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Glad to help bro. Next time just make sure she runs a Live account.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



oh she's done with smartphones now. she says she'd rather pay less money a month than have touch screen, good camera, and games. So now she has a pantech something. Blackberry lookalike peice of crap phone.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> oh she's done with smartphones now. she says she'd rather pay less money a month than have touch screen, good camera, and games. So now she has a pantech something. Blackberry lookalike peice of crap phone.

Click to collapse



Ewww....at least she didn't go iPhone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Well I went to pull em and rom toolbox decided to update everything. So give it about 10 minutes and should be up and running.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So ya, both apks installed fine, but were no help as i needed to be conected aparently to diagnose the network. But as the wifi is down i shall try to fix it now instead.lol


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 16, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> So ya, both apks installed fine, but were no help as i needed to be conected aparently to diagnose the network. But as the wifi is down i shall try to fix it now instead.lol

Click to collapse



Yay. Functioning wifi is always good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 16, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Yay. Functioning wifi is always good.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



without access to the network

y u no work wifi??!!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 16, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



gimme a break man, i had access to internet 24 7 back at home, i need to wean myself off it


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 16, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> without access to the network
> 
> y u no work wifi??!!

Click to collapse



Cause it hates you?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 16, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> gimme a break man, i had access to internet 24 7 back at home, i need to wean myself off it

Click to collapse



You still do apparently cuz you have a cellphone. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 16, 2012)

Dead thread bump.

Trollbump9000+.jpg

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 16, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Lulz.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 16, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Wubi
> Damaged installation
> Time lost
> People waiting because that f thing didn't install everything properly
> ...

Click to collapse



I've never had issues with Wubi. I must have used it on a dozen systems....


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've never had issues with Wubi. I must have used it on a dozen systems....
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey I has question about getting a birdy:

How do you feel about African Grey Parrots?

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 16, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Flashed this ROM. Seems fine.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=23696837#post23696837
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



i also flashed a new rom to teh dx DDDDD


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 16, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Flashed this ROM. Seems fine.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=23696837#post23696837
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. Pipsqueak CAN SAY "shut up". When She feels like it 
I'm teaching Snowflake to say "bird bird"


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 16, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Hey I has question about getting a birdy:
> 
> How do you feel about African Grey Parrots?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



I like them allot. Do realize that they ARE, VERY SMART. Some Greys are as smart as a five year old child and can differentiate colors, numbers, words ect....
They require a large cage (at LEAST 1-1/2x their wing span) and if kept in a cage that's only the REQUIRED size, they MUST HAVE out of cage time (at, least two to three hours PER DAY)
They need all kinds of toys, and,a very specific diet. Greys need a lower fat diet than say a palm cockatoo....if you, want more, specifics pm me

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I like them allot. Do realize that they ARE, VERY SMART. Some Greys are as smart as a five year old child and can differentiate colors, numbers, words ect....
> They require a large cage (at LEAST 1-1/2x their wing span) and if kept in a cage that's only the REQUIRED size, they MUST HAVE out of cage time (at, least two to three hours PER DAY)
> They need all kinds of toys, and,a very specific diet. Greys need a lower fat diet than say a palm cockatoo....if you, want more, specifics pm me
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



PM sent.

Sent from my HTC OneX


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 16, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> PM sent.
> 
> Sent from my HTC OneX

Click to collapse



k. 
Pm answered
Sorry, I was a bit long winded.
I get that way about birds and phones.... 
Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> k.
> Pm answered
> Sorry, I was a bit long winded.
> I get that way about birds and phones....
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol. That's good though. It's hard to find the exact information I was looking for and you packed it all into one place.

Sent from my HTC OneX


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 16, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Lol. That's good though. It's hard to find the exact information I was looking for and you packed it all into one place.
> 
> Sent from my HTC OneX

Click to collapse



I really suggest Bourkes parakeets for an apartment. Greys are VERY LOUD early in the morning. Your neighbors might, not approve....  
Anything else you need let me know....diet, training, WHERE to get a good, healthy bird....anything....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 16, 2012)

Note: ALL BIRDS REQUIRE A GOOD VITAMIN/MINERAL SUPPLEMENT 
No matter what type of, bird. Also, pellets (except doves, and pigeons) and seeds, fruits (no cherry, peach pits) vegetables (no avocado) and protein (I give my birds peanut butter, and my lovebirds like, insects, and snowflake eats small pieces of, chicken once a week) each species is different as to amount of protein, fat ect

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I really suggest Bourkes parakeets for an apartment. Greys are VERY LOUD early in the morning. Your neighbors might, not approve....
> Anything else you need let me know....diet, training, WHERE to get a good, healthy bird....anything....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Where is a good place to get one? Lol. I have a local store, but that's it...

Sent from my HTC OneX


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 16, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Where is a good place to get one? Lol. I have a local store, but that's it...
> 
> Sent from my HTC OneX

Click to collapse



Ummmmm what's ur zip? I'll look for you locally in your area later tonight. You need to be, picky where you get your birds....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummmmm what's ur zip? I'll look for you locally in your area later tonight. You need to be, picky where you get your birds....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



34950 but I'll drive the distance if need be. 

Sent from my HTC OneX


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 16, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> 34950 but I'll drive the distance if need be.
> 
> Sent from my HTC OneX

Click to collapse



I'll do a little research and let you know....when I know....  k?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'll do a little research and let you know....when I know....  k?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



K. 

Sent from my HTC OneX


----------



## boborone (Mar 16, 2012)

Yall talking about birds and diets and specific care makes me miss Chicharito.


----------



## boborone (Mar 16, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You owned a Mexican soccer player currently playing like a bawwz in England?  :what:
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's who he was named after

looks just like em doesn't it
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=15102054&postcount=17

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1137662


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yall talking about birds and diets and specific care makes me miss Chicharito.

Click to collapse



Yeah.  

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yall talking about birds and diets and specific care makes me miss Chicharito.

Click to collapse



I miss that little Guy!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 17, 2012)

Not sure which I like more




Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Bahahahahaha....weird memento is weird!! I'm watching him play at the moment
> 
> Edit: wait...is your pet alive?
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



No MTM. Chicharito is no longer with us. 
He is in pet heaven playing with my dog Casey and Orion. 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mobil...rested-invisible-children-kony_n_1354455.html

Kony 2012 creator caught masturbating drunk in public. I guess he felt his Kony needed the extra exposure so he could show off the invisible children on his hands. 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 17, 2012)

Good morning everybody ! It's Saturday !!

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mobil...rested-invisible-children-kony_n_1354455.html
> 
> Kony 2012 creator caught masturbating drunk in public. I guess he felt his Kony needed the extra exposure so he could show off the invisible children on his hands.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Knuckle children? Lololololol. Morning everyone 

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Good morning everybody ! It's Saturday !!

Click to collapse



Just another work day.

Sent from my HTC OneX


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You got a One X??!!!

Click to collapse



I'm a boss. Y, u jelle?

Sent from my HTC OneX


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You got a One X??!!!

Click to collapse



Milad, Jase edited His sig.  No one has a One X yet....not even me and I pre ordered 
(although I ended up buying from Clove.UK. 
By the time Expansys sent me payment details (bank transfer), I found it cheaper on Clove
Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Milad, Jase edited His sig.  No one has a One X yet....not even me and I pre ordered
> (although I ended up buying from Clove.UK.
> By the time Expansys sent me payment details (bank transfer), I found it cheaper on Clove
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Shhhhh. Don't give away secrets BD. 

I was going to sell him a bridge in the Arctic next. 

Sent from my HTC OneX


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Shhhhh. Don't give away secrets BD.
> 
> I was going to sell him a bridge in the Arctic next.
> 
> Sent from my HTC OneX

Click to collapse



:sly::sly::sly::sly::what::what::what::what::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:
I'm calling a few Bourkes parakeet breeders for you today.... 
Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> :sly::sly::sly::sly::what::what::what::what::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:
> I'm calling a few Bourkes parakeet breeders for you today....
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nice. Those are some awesome birds. Crazy color patterns lol.







Sent from my HTC OneX


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Nice. Those are some awesome birds. Crazy color patterns lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They are pretty, aren't they. That bird in the pic is a mutation (not sure which one offhand) not the natural coloring....but you see what I mean by rose/pink colored breast on the Bourkes.... 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2012)

Jase, AFAIK there are no breeders near you. If that's the case, then I either recommend maybe a cockatiel or shipping the bird (NOT REALLY A FAN OF THIS OPTION) UNLESS.....YOU ARE, WILLING TO DRIVE TO TENNESSEE
But if you choose to ship, I'd recommend getting the bird where I get, my birds. Pete's bird garden, has been in business 32yrs and with the, exception of Orion, I've never had an issue with the 40+ birds I've bought and sold to him. 
Cockatiels are another good option (Snowflake!!  is a cockatiel). I really don't recommend a medium/large parrot for a first time bird owner. Too many issues with behavior, diet, housing.....
Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Jase, AFAIK there are no breeders near you. If that's the case, then I either recommend maybe a cockatiel or shipping the bird (NOT REALLY A FAN OF THIS OPTION) UNLESS.....YOU ARE, WILLING TO DRIVE TO TENNESSEE
> But if you choose to ship, I'd recommend getting the bird where I get, my birds. Pete's bird garden, has been in business 32yrs and with the, exception of Orion, I've never had an issue with the 40+ birds I've bought and sold to him.
> Cockatiels are another good option (Snowflake!!  is a cockatiel). I really don't recommend a medium/large parrot for a first time bird owner. Too many issues with behavior, diet, housing.....

Click to collapse



What about teh Miami/Broward area? Or you probably already looked there....

If no breeders then definitely may have to drive/take the family airplane.

As for cockatiels I may have to look into them as well. 

What about a pet hawk? That would be cool. Jk lol. 

Sent from my HTC OneX


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> What about teh Miami/Broward area? Or you probably already looked there....
> 
> If no breeders then definitely may have to drive/take the family airplane.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Be a man. Get an eagle.

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> What about teh Miami/Broward area? Or you probably already looked there....
> 
> If no breeders then definitely may have to drive/take the family airplane.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hawks require a hunting licence and would have to be quarantined for a month....so, I'm thinking no?
I'll check again teh Miami area just for hahas....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hawks require a hunting licence and would have to be quarantined for a month....so, I'm thinking no?
> I'll check again teh Miami area just for hahas...

Click to collapse



I know. Lol

Oh @watt eagles are protected in the United States. So that's a huge no go. ROFL.

Sent from my HTC OneX


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> I know. Lol
> 
> Oh @watt eagles are protected in the United States. So that's a huge no go. ROFL.
> 
> Sent from my HTC OneX

Click to collapse



I can get you a wild  one

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I can get you a wild  one
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



Get caught, I get 10 years in pound your a** prison. So....thanks but no thanks lol

Sent from my HTC OneX


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Get caught, I get 10 years in pound your a** prison. So....thanks but no thanks lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC OneX

Click to collapse



I need to figure out why my lockscreen doesn't show up. -.-

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I need to figure out why my lockscreen doesn't show up. -.-
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



just wipe your data.. it will come up


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> just wipe your data.. it will come up

Click to collapse



Did you actually set a lockscreen? 

Sent from my HTC OneX


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> just wipe your data.. it will come up

Click to collapse





jasecloud4 said:


> Did you actually set a lockscreen?
> 
> Sent from my HTC OneX

Click to collapse



Not an option. And it doesn't show up with out security enabled :/

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Did you actually set a lockscreen?
> 
> Sent from my HTC OneX

Click to collapse



lol. guys im a bit bored... which devices still dont have s off?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Not an option. And it doesn't show up with out security enabled :/

Click to collapse




Hmmm...have you checked the ROM package to see if it had the files for the lockscreen?




dexter93 said:


> lol. guys im a bit bored... which devices still dont have s off?

Click to collapse



Lol. The HD7.

Sent from my HTC OneX


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Hmmm...have you checked the ROM package to see if it had the files for the lockscreen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It has it. It worked before I tried going into sleep mode.

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> It has it. It worked before I tried going into sleep mode.
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



I wonder what would happen if you force stopped all of the android system apk's then rebooted. Or just clear caches and reflash same ROM.

Sent from my HTC OneX


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> I wonder what would happen if you force stopped all of the android system apk's then rebooted. Or just clear caches and reflash same ROM.
> 
> Sent from my HTC OneX

Click to collapse



just clear data and dalvik. same job, easier


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> just clear data and dalvik. same job, easier

Click to collapse



Its a 2nd init rom. It runs off internal storage. If I wipe data it wont boot.

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Its a 2nd init rom. It runs off internal storage. If I wipe data it wont boot.

Click to collapse



Ewww.......that's the problem right there.

Sent from my HTC OneX


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2012)

hey guys, I just won a sensation XL 










JK 

and no there was no competition or anything, I just made that up


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hey guys, I just won a sensation XL
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL husam

Which device should i go next for the unbrick, maybe s-off too? amaze or vivid?


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> LOL husam
> 
> Which device should i go next for the unbrick, maybe s-off too? amaze or vivid?

Click to collapse



Maybe you should just get a Samsung device and save yourself the hastle of dealing with HTC's sub par phone quality.

Sent from my Liquid Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Maybe you should just get a Samsung device and save yourself the hastle of dealing with HTC's sub par phone quality.
> 
> Sent from my Liquid Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Oh snap






- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Maybe you should just get a Samsung device and save yourself the hastle of dealing with HTC's sub par phone quality.
> 
> Sent from my Liquid Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



i hate samsung phones just because they are plastic. also htc> samsung in build quality. Dont forget that i have found now a way that i can make those devices unbrickable, and with the help of some guys (see revolutionary) s off in no time


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> lol. guys im a bit bored... which devices still dont have s off?

Click to collapse



The Amaze! Fix it NAO.... please... 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## boborone (Mar 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> i hate samsung phones just because they are plastic. also htc> samsung in build quality. Dont forget that i have found now a way that i can make those devices unbrickable, and with the help of some guys (see revolutionary) s off in no time

Click to collapse






- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> i hate samsung phones just because they are plastic. also htc> samsung in build quality. Dont forget that i have found now a way that i can make those devices unbrickable, and with the help of some guys (see revolutionary) s off in no time

Click to collapse



You really want to go there Dex? Let's look at the facts: unbrickable started on Samsung. Samsung produces more units with less models than HTC. 

Plastic? Have you seen the EVO 3D? The last real high quality phone with decent metal HTC made was the HD2 back in 2009. It's why they openly admitted that their build quality was sub par and are focusing on fewer product lines this year (i.e. the One series)

Samsung didn't need the pushing of several million users to provide an unlocked bootloader; and when HTC did finally unlock them they half assed it. Meaning you and a team of devs had to spend countless hours trying to find a way to get around it. Then when you did, the solution actually required the user to brick their device and perform a homebrew JTAG style downgrade.

So why are you defending the company that made your life difficult? The fact that you actually had to do what you did means that HTC can kiss my fat white a**.

Edit: Oh yeah, and I've never needed a special type of root to fully flash my phone. When my device said unlocked, it was unlocked fully. S-OFF is bulls***.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> You really want to go there Dex? Let's look at the facts: unbrickable started on Samsung. Samsung produces more units with less models than HTC.
> 
> Plastic? Have you seen the EVO 3D? The last real high quality phone with decent metal HTC made was the HD2 back in 2009. It's why they openly admitted that their build quality was sub par and are focusing on fewer product lines this year (i.e. the One series)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Down Jase. Bad Mafioso. No flame wars here....

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## trell959 (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> You really want to go there Dex? Let's look at the facts: unbrickable started on Samsung. Samsung produces more units with less models than HTC.
> 
> Plastic? Have you seen the EVO 3D? The last real high quality phone with decent metal HTC made was the HD2 back in 2009. It's why they openly admitted that their build quality was sub par and are focusing on fewer product lines this year (i.e. the One series)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1000000000000000000000000000000000000

I still have a spot in my heart for HTC, but Team Samsung! 

And not to mention, the metal made with the device is a plus and minus.The minus being that device has more mass. Thus if you drop it, done. Shattered. Same thing that happened to my Inspire 4g </3. I admit I don't like all of the plastic with Samsung though...

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> You really want to go there Dex? Let's look at the facts: unbrickable started on Samsung. Samsung produces more units with less models than HTC.
> 
> Plastic? Have you seen the EVO 3D? The last real high quality phone with decent metal HTC made was the HD2 back in 2009. It's why they openly admitted that their build quality was sub par and are focusing on fewer product lines this year (i.e. the One series)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wise words


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> You really want to go there Dex?
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus.

Click to collapse



I like all the handset manufacturers. Yea I wish Sammy and HTC would best moto in hardware. I wish moto and LG would step up the software end to Sammy/HTC level. I wish they all would do better. But as of now, I'm happy with my dx, incredible and inspire. 

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Down Jase. Bad Mafioso. No flame wars here....

Click to collapse



Sorry BD I'll try to get less excited.







trell959 said:


> +1000000000000000000000000000000000000
> 
> I still have a spot in my heart for HTC, but Team Samsung!

Click to collapse



+1 back at ya. I understand completely.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2012)

I just spent $442.00 on mai Crown Vic 
Rear differential
Tranny 
And assorted other crap I can't remember

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I just spent $442.00 on mai Crown Vic
> Rear differential
> Tranny
> And assorted other crap I can't remember

Click to collapse



Nice. Those babies ride like a dream.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## trell959 (Mar 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I just spent $442.00 on mai Crown Vic
> Rear differential
> Tranny
> And assorted other crap I can't remember
> ...

Click to collapse



Go buy a civic

@Jase: edited post

@watt: you don't own a Samsung device


Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> And not to mention, the metal made with the device is a plus and minus. The minus being that device has more mass. Thus if you drop it, done. Shattered. Same thing that happened to my Inspire 4g </3. I admit I don't like all of the plastic with Samsung though...

Click to collapse




This is true as well. More mass = more kinetic energy = bigger bang.






trell959 said:


> Go buy a civic
> 
> @Jase: edited post

Click to collapse



I see that.  I drive an Accord. Civics are a little small for my taste, but the Crown Vic/Grand Marquis line of cars drive so smooth. It's amazing. BD's got it made with that beast, especially if it's a police interceptor.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I just spent $442.00 on mai Crown Vic
> Rear differential
> Tranny
> And assorted other crap I can't remember
> ...

Click to collapse



Y u no talk to me about it!?!

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## trell959 (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> I see that.  I drive an Accord. Civics are a little small for my taste, but the Crown Vic/Grand Marquis line of cars drive so smooth. It's amazing. BD's got it made with that beast, especially if it's a police interceptor.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Don't the crown Vic's have v8's? 

And what year accord? I gots me a civic

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Go buy a civic
> 
> @Jase: edited post
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Civic=\crown Vic.

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Don't the crown Vic's have v8's?
> 
> And what year accord? I gots me a civic
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes. Yes they do. 4.6

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Nice. Those babies ride like a dream.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus.

Click to collapse



It's the Interceptor!
Turbo Boost FTW!

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Don't the crown Vic's have v8's?
> 
> And what year accord? I gots me a civic

Click to collapse



Yes see watt's comment.

1996. I rebuilt motor and tranny on it 5k miles ago. Already have new rims waiting to go on. It's going for paint once I get paid from writing on the first.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's the Interceptor!
> Turbo Boost FTW!
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



I don't think they have turbos

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Y u no talk to me about it!?!
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



I'm leaving Monday for AC. I couldn't wait and drive down to PA first. Although, I DID think about asking you...

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's the Interceptor!
> Turbo Boost FTW!

Click to collapse



You put a Vortech SC on it and that hoss will fly like a rocket ship. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Yes see watt's comment.
> 
> 1996. I rebuilt motor and tranny on it 5k miles ago. Already have new rims waiting to go on. It's going for paint once I get paid from writing on the first.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Is it an ex?







watt9493 said:


> I don't think they have turbos
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



That'd be pretty cool 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Go buy a civic
> 
> @Jase: edited post
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No!
No.jpg

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> You put a Vortech SC on it and that hoss will fly like a rocket ship.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Kenne belle. They're monsters. Look them up on YouTube.

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 17, 2012)

jase: you misunderstood me. what was always bothering me in htc was the security. now i've solved that

BD: get ready...  i might need your help on that


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Is it an ex?

Click to collapse



Yes. Non-vtec, but with vtec amenities (like sunroof)

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I don't think they have turbos
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



The Interceptors DO HAZ Turbo Boost especially if it was a Sheriffs or Highway patrol car first 
Mine is an old Sheriffs car 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Kenne belle. They're monsters. Look them up on YouTube.
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



Kennel belle are epic, but they focus exclusively on low end torque, so if your looking to peel asphalt they definitely are worth looking at.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Yes. Non-vtec, but with vtec amenities (like sunroof)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I want vtec 


Better pic of my wife

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> jase: you misunderstood me. what was always bothering me in htc was the security. now i've solved that
> 
> BD: get ready...  i might need your help on that

Click to collapse



I can be guinea pig...since its not my only phone I don't care if I brick. I haven't unlocked at HTCDev.com yet. Should I wait or unlock it?

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Kennel belle are epic, but they focus exclusively on low end torque, so if your looking to peel asphalt they definitely are worth looking at.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Need. Moar. Torques. 

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Need. Moar. Torques.
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



I haz turbo Boost 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The Interceptors DO HAZ Turbo Boost especially if it was a Sheriffs or Highway patrol car first
> Mine is an old Sheriffs car

Click to collapse



You got lucky! Most don't nowadays. Only the ones setup for chase, have...upgrades, because most departments dont want the average officer to be behind the wheel of a turbo charged v8.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz turbo Boost
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Kenne belle > turbo

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> You got lucky! Most don't nowadays. Only the ones setup for chase, have...upgrades, because most departments dont want the average officer to be behind the wheel of a turbo charged v8.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



True. It costs too much to remove it if the car DOES have it....so I haz.  
MeGusta.jpg

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I want vtec
> 
> 
> Better pic of my wife
> ...

Click to collapse



Vtec is great if your not upgrading. Once you go turbo or sc, the vtec ends up disabled because it gets in the way.

Your wife is hot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I can be guinea pig...since its not my only phone I don't care if I brick. I haven't unlocked at HTCDev.com yet. Should I wait or unlock it?
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



wait. a testing device will be needed and since i havent got one, you could help  also, i should warn you that there is a really great chance of bricking it in the process


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2012)

If you look in the right light after the car haz been washed...you can still see the word SHERIFF under the black paint.... 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## trell959 (Mar 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Kenne belle > turbo
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



Supercharger over all. No Turbo lag. Can you procharge a crown Vic? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> wait. a testing device will be needed and since i havent got one, you could help  also, i should warn you that there is a really great chance of bricking it in the process

Click to collapse



I ain't scared! 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Kenne belle > turbo
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse




Idc. Mai car is mine..
My car>anything else

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Supercharger over all. No Turbo lag. Can you procharge a crown Vic?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Its already turboed.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Supercharger over all. No Turbo lag. Can you procharge a crown Vic?

Click to collapse



Don't think so. 

Here's the thing though: turbo's are more efficient and also don't sap power to add power. Also, most lag on modern turbos has been reduced due to better piping setups. Lag also only occurs at low rpm; when your launching for a race you typically already either going to be moving in street race, or launching at 3k+ rpm in a drag race meaning turbo lag is non-existent.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Its already turboed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Twin charged like the hellion system. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2012)

Dirty car is dirty...next stop...car wash!

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## trell959 (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Don't think so.
> 
> Here's the thing though: turbo's are more efficient and also don't sap power to add power. Also, most lag on modern turbos has been reduced due to better piping setups. Lag also only occurs at low rpm; when your launching for a race you typically already either going to be moving in street race, or launching at 3k+ rpm in a drag race meaning turbo lag is non-existent.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I don't think I ever told you about my rsx. I had an rsx type s boosted. Ran about 9 psi until tune. Then ran it at 19 psi. Lag at that pound was present until I got a Turbo timer, boost controller etc. Piping helps too  also about supercharger, you can't get the boost you can out of a Turbo, unless you get a race supercharger, which still doesn't compare to a race turbo


EDIT: and I didn't mean a stock Turbo 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Mar 17, 2012)

Edited, see above ^


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I don't think I ever told you about my rsx. I had an rsx type s boosted. Ran about 9 psi until tune. Then ran it at 19 psi. Lag at that pound was present until I got a Turbo timer, boost controller etc. Piping helps too

Click to collapse



Jesus. 19lbs? Wtf?! Were you rally racing that thing lol?

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Jesus. 19lbs? Wtf?! Were you rally racing that thing lol?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



A lot of guys out here run 20-25

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## trell959 (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Jesus. 19lbs? Wtf?! Were you rally racing that thing lol?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



3rd gear wheel spin ftw 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Mar 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> A lot of guys out here run 20-25
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



Used to run that on 2.3 fords all day. Blew a piston and still won on 3 cylinders. 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## trell959 (Mar 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> A lot of guys out here run 20-25
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



I would of gone higher, but I was still on stock bottom end

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> 3rd gear wheel spin ftw
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My friends k20 does that with natural aspiration 

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Used to run that on 2.3 fords all day. Blew a piston and still won on 3 cylinders.
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



They're a tough engine 

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## trell959 (Mar 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> My friends k20 does that with natural aspiration
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



Yeah, but when I'm in 3rd with boost, I'm doing like 90 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Mar 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> They're a tough engine
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



That and the fe series are the toughest ford ever made

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## trell959 (Mar 17, 2012)

Does anybody know about the upcoming Subaru brz/scion frs?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Does anybody know about the upcoming Subaru brz/scion frs?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah it's based on the upcoming Toyota 86 platform. 2.0L 197hp with a curb weight of 2700lbs...nice car. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Yeah it's based on the upcoming Toyota 86 platform. 2.0L 197hp with a curb weight of 2700lbs...nice car.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I want 1 nao

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I want 1 nao
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



You got the cash, go buy one when they launch lol...

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2012)

Serviced car haz no hesitation! 
Vrrroooommmm Buh bye

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## trell959 (Mar 17, 2012)

Its the (almost) prefect fun car. Not to much power, rwd, stick, and affordable. Still, the s2000 is the best in that category .

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Mar 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Its the (almost) prefect fun car. Not to much power, rwd, stick, and affordable. Still, the s2000 is the best in that category .
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What is.......a pinto? Love those lil cars with a Turbo 2.3. You can get all the fun you want for under a grand.

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## trell959 (Mar 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> What is.......a pinto? Love those lil cars with a Turbo 2.3. You can get all the fun you want for under a grand.
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



Didn't those things explode if you rear-ended them?? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Mar 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Didn't those things explode if you rear-ended them??
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No that was the GM version. The Garth mobile from Wayne's world. 

The last good movie from mike Meyers 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 17, 2012)

This thread is massive.


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 17, 2012)

JimJam707 said:


> This thread is massive.

Click to collapse



Look who it be.

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

JimJam707 said:


> This thread is massive.

Click to collapse



Mhm. Who be's you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2012)

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Mmmmm....St Patty's Day beer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


>

Click to collapse



Hey mate, you've been out for a while. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 17, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Mhm. Who be's you?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



An old member that abandoned us for a time

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> An old member that abandoned us for a time

Click to collapse



Hmmmm....why did he leave lol? I though no one gets out teh Mafia?

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 18, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Hmmmm....why did he leave lol? I though no one gets out teh Mafia?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Only way out is by sleeping with the fishes


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Only way out is by sleeping with the fishes

Click to collapse



I just ate sardines and I think I'm going to be sick


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 18, 2012)

A Yottabyte: 10x24th power of bytes.....
Or according to Sparky: (and I quote)
"it could be when you get bit by a Yotta"
0.o 
Facepalm.jpg

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Mar 18, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Only way out is by sleeping with the fishes

Click to collapse



So you have to sleep with my ex? Guess I'm sugar glider wrangler forever then.

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> So you have to sleep with my ex? Guess I'm sugar glider wrangler forever then.

Click to collapse



Bro she can't be as that bad, I met this chick at a bar today and it as like walking through an Asian seafood market

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Bit too much info mate. Let us be mindful of the wee ones
> Hope you understand
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol. Right on.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Mar 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Bit too much info mate. Let us be mindful of the wee ones
> Hope you understand
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes sir

I was wondering about that after I posted


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 18, 2012)

Snowflake!
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWUyHPNW4PU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWUyHPNW4PU&feature=youtube_gdata_player 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Mar 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWUyHPNW4PU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWUyHPNW4PU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Awesome!

nice vid


----------



## boborone (Mar 18, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> [/COLOR]Start with a cage containing five monkeys.
> 
> Inside the cage, hang a banana on a string and place a set of stairs under it. Before long, a monkey will go to the stairs and start to climb towards the banana. As soon as he touches the stairs, spray all of the other monkeys with cold water.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Awesome!
> 
> nice vid

Click to collapse



Thanks for relinking it Boborone. Idk why my link didn't work :/
I always love seeing animals (mine or anyone else's) enjoying a healthy snack. 
Nothing better than a happy, healthy pet.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Yesterday was explicit posts and now we have politics.......come on guys!!!
> Don't want to close thread or infract people but will go that far if this continues

Click to collapse



While I do understand what your saying, and agree about the less than reputable posts, a major world power suddenly becoming a dictatorship warrants at least a passing mention. If not, then that would mean either I didn't care about my life or country or I'm an idiot? :'(

Sorry MTM won't happen again.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 18, 2012)

I see we have visitors! *hides*

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I see we have visitors! *hides*
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



So I have a non-political, non-offensive question: who owns XDA? Seriously, who owns this site lol. I can't find anything because of stupid privacy and contact blocker....anyone know? MTM?

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 18, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> So I have a non-political, non-offensive question: who owns XDA? Seriously, who owns this site lol. I can't find anything because of stupid privacy and contact blocker....anyone know? MTM?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



The Mafia owns xda   
Idk who "owns" it but....
it was started by a group of enthusiasts who owned a type of pda device called the XDA made by HTC. (I think they were originally on O2 if my memory is correct) I believe xda's home is in Amsterdam....I could be completely wrong, however....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The Mafia owns xda
> Idk who "owns" it but....
> it was started by a group of enthusiasts who owned a type of pda device called the XDA made by HTC. (I think they were originally on O2 if my memory is correct) I believe xda's home is in Amsterdam....I could be completely wrong, however....

Click to collapse



I know all that, but no one is mentioned in any sort of records as the actual owner. Any sort of site registration is all done through privacy companies....really odd.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Mar 18, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> I know all that, but no one is mentioned in any sort of records as the actual owner. Any sort of site registration is all done through privacy companies....really odd.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



The servers used to be in USA but last yr they changed I think. Pm svetius. Or mikechannon. Mike is pretty cool. 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm back again again again again again again again again again again again again again.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 18, 2012)

Sup Jamie 


Also Jase, I think it is more than one person as there are a small group of founders 

and i think this guy is one  of them http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=218065


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 19, 2012)

You guyse are boring 

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## trell959 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hiiii

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hiiii
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sup man

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## boborone (Mar 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> You guyse are boring
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



im sober

10charrrrrr


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> im sober
> 
> 10charrrrrr

Click to collapse



Well there's the answer

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm not booooooring 
Annoying Verizon home control with camera is annoying me.... 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm not booooooring
> Annoying Verizon home control with camera is annoying me....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wat

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## boborone (Mar 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Well there's the answer
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse


----------



## trell959 (Mar 19, 2012)

I want to ride my r6! :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 19, 2012)

I feel like I'm gonna get sick again. -.-

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Wat
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



Verizon home control. I can control lights, locks, cameras....from mai, phone or pc

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Verizon home control. I can control lights, locks, cameras....from mai, phone or pc
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## trell959 (Mar 19, 2012)

Is it Version Fios? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Is it Version Fios?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 19, 2012)

Night all..... 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sign this guys! http://www.change.org/petitions/sam...t-achieve-full-potential-of-purchased-devices

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 19, 2012)

is there anything accomplished in this thread?


----------



## trell959 (Mar 19, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> is there anything accomplished in this thread?

Click to collapse



No. We are the Mafia. Now, I suggest you leave before you end up sleeping with the fishes. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> No. We are the Mafia. Now, I suggest you leave before you end up sleeping with the fishes.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Been there many times already.  I have gills.  I also don't need stupid emoticons

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Mar 19, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> Been there many times already.  I have gills.  I also don't need stupid emoticons
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA

Click to collapse



I think you had this coming. :sly::thumbup::thumbup::what::screwy::beer::banghead:

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 19, 2012)

Morning 

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 19, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Afternoon, does anybody know how to theme Android around here? What's the best tool for decompiling apk's?

Click to collapse



Decompile? No....and you probably shouldn't be messing with apps you don't own. Best bet is to contact the dev.

If your talking system apk's then just download the ROM source and use that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello guys 

whats up?


----------



## trell959 (Mar 19, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> whats up?

Click to collapse



Sitting I my car, waiting for school to start. What about you? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 19, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> It's a system app. How big is the ROM source gonna be?

Click to collapse



You don't have to download the whole ROM, it's not like downloading an update .zip. The source is all individual files before they're compiled and loaded into a .zip. So just pick what you need and roll put.

Edit: Oh yeah, and post 1501 lol...

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I think you had this coming. :sly::thumbup::thumbup::what::screwy::beer::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



definitely earned that one.  later


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sitting I my car, waiting for school to start. What about you?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



the usual.. bricking and unbricking devices on irc..

waiting to go on a seminar


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 19, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> the usual.. bricking and unbricking devices on irc..
> 
> waiting to go on a seminar

Click to collapse



Sup Dex? Other than unbricking a seminar? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2012)

never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down, never gonna run around and desert you


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 19, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Sup Dex? Other than unbricking a seminar?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



nothing.. bored and writing tutorials for newbies 

also getting ready to get out and shoot 

Edit: jase.. why arent we "recognised developers" yet??


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down, never gonna run around and desert you

Click to collapse












dexter93 said:


> nothing.. bored and writing tutorials for newbies
> 
> also getting ready to get out and shoot
> 
> Edit: jase.. why arent we "recognised developers" yet??

Click to collapse



See Milad's comment below for why.







m1l4droid said:


> You have to send a request for that...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 19, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> nothing.. bored and writing tutorials for newbies
> 
> also getting ready to get out and shoot
> 
> Edit: jase.. why arent we "recognised developers" yet??

Click to collapse



On a serious note: Recognized Developer status is supposed to be a big deal. The internal criterion for it is actually rather high from what I've seen. I know in the past some...less than repute devs have obtained it, but hang in there. Make sure to apply when they open it up, and be honest about all of your work. Then it's up to the XDA gods to decide your fate lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 19, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> On a serious note: Recognized Developer status is supposed to be a big deal. The internal criterion for it is actually rather high from what I've seen. I know in the past some...less than repute devs have obtained it, but hang in there. Make sure to apply when they open it up, and be honest about all of your work. Then it's up to the XDA gods to decide your fate lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Lol didn't knew all that 
Thanks for the info jase..  I've gotta go now.  See ya guys 

Sent from my GT-S5570


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> View attachment 954618
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But I did say it 


/lame


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> But I did say it
> 
> 
> /lame

Click to collapse



Wait a minute....who are you again?

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2012)

jasecloud4 said:


> Wait a minute....who are you again?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Jase, I'm your father


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Jase, I'm your father

Click to collapse



Lolololololol......I can't believe I walked into that one.



Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2012)

"Evenin bump


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 19, 2012)

I am the walrus..... 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> "Evenin bump

Click to collapse



10:03 PM bump


----------



## trell959 (Mar 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> 10:03 PM bump

Click to collapse



1:07pm bump 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> 1:07pm bump
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



16:10 bump 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> 16:10 bump
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You're a walrus? 

20:12 Bump

also  2012, sweet


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> You're a walrus?
> 
> 20:12 Bump
> 
> also  2012, sweet

Click to collapse



 no....Google it 
Hint: Beatles
16:19 bump 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> no....Google it
> Hint: Beatles
> 16:19 bump
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm a banana


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I'm a banana

Click to collapse



Noooooo...  You're NOT a banana...
 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Noooooo...  You're NOT a banana...
> 
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



I'm a banana, LOOK AT ME MOOOOVE!!


----------



## boborone (Mar 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I'm a banana, LOOK AT ME MOOOOVE!!

Click to collapse



No.jpg

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No.jpg
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



YES!
I'm an adult and I choose to be whatever I want to be, and now I chose to be a banana


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> This looks to me like some kind of subliminal message mate
> 
> Are you trying to become twitch/I am error (hint banana) in order to become teh new Don while teh Don is in Macupichu?
> If so...Ima get me some popcorn and a drink to watch this show

Click to collapse



All I'm trying to be is a freaking banana, why is everyone hating?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey guys & nana666


----------



## boborone (Mar 19, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1555265

Just saying


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 19, 2012)

Halp
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1553674

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## trell959 (Mar 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Halp
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1553674
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



Haven't decided yet? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Haven't decided yet?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sent you my 2 options 

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> All I'm trying to be is a freaking banana, why is everyone hating?

Click to collapse


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 20, 2012)

I miss using the incredible as my dd phone.  :what:

Sent from trells smashed dHD


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in Atlantic City... Watching Sparky play Double Joker Poker.... :screwy::screwy::sly::sly:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm in Atlantic City... Watching Sparky play Double Joker Poker.... :screwy::screwy::sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Fun?

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## trell959 (Mar 20, 2012)

Soft bricked my sgs2 -_- Now i have to rely on Odin


----------



## boborone (Mar 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Soft bricked my sgs2 -_- Now i have to rely on Odin

Click to collapse



No biggie. Samsung is easy to work with. Got a jig? Make one till you buy one. mobiletechvideos.com's josh sells em cheap. He is a member here. Connexion2005 or something like that.

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## boborone (Mar 20, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Happy new year everyone!

Click to collapse



Did really black out the last 9 months. I'm going to rehab guys. See y'all later.

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## boborone (Mar 20, 2012)

Happy new year! I feel kinda dumb now. Didn't know you were Persian. Have to tell my buddy Arri happy new yr.

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 20, 2012)

Good morning everybody! Happy new year milad! It's a beautiful sunny day and I'm late again for university 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 20, 2012)

Want a foggy morning it is. Morning gentleman. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 20, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Thanks!
> What class you got in the morning?

Click to collapse



As it turned out nothing  
I had to go all over the city to collect the university books for this semester from bookstores today... and they are really heavy.. I wish I had a drivers licence 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Fun?
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



Yeah....I played twenty dollars on a 777 slots for like two a half hours. Didn't win....but didn't lose right away either.
I need coffee....like NAO

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 20, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> *Simpsons Nelson haha!*

Click to collapse



Lol! I'm going to a physics lecture atm... A great physicist is going to speak about the LHC and other stuff!  anyone ever heard of Dr Nanopoulos?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Mar 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you're still there





nice


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> you're still there
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah......  
I'm NOT leaving yet....  :sly:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 20, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Interesting. This looks like a cool place to post. XDA Mafia huh? How does one join this...group?
> 
> ~Ghost

Click to collapse



You must be approved.... The Don has final say..... 


Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Mar 20, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Snif, snif.....I smell puppie
> 
> BRB

Click to collapse



I had the same idea.

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## boborone (Mar 20, 2012)

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2012)

Wasn't the last guy who joined under question for bwing one too?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 20, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wasn't the last guy who joined under question for bwing one too?

Click to collapse



Yep. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Mar 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



He was sitting just like that 10 hours ago haha


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> He was sitting just like that 10 hours ago haha

Click to collapse



We're baaaaaaaaaccccckkk.... He likes teh Joker Poker, in teh smoking section.  
I'm hungry. Buffet anyone?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Mar 20, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wasn't the last guy who joined under question for bwing one too?

Click to collapse



Who was the member 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 20, 2012)

Sigh......

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Yo. Sup Max? How's life?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Sup Ghost  Not bad, You?  Got a name? 


Babydoll25 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



XD Sparky? Awesome


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Who was the member
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



Not sure now, but people thought he was twitch

---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 PM ----------




GhostOfAWriter said:


> Yeah...Ghost.
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Fair 'nuff 

Sup Ghost XD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2012)

He's on holiday, but still addicted to the internet , You'll probs have a reply by tomorow


----------



## boborone (Mar 20, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by m1l4droid<br />
> > Hmm, I leave for a couple of hours and we have a new member? Where's my M4...?<br />
> > <br />
> > <br />
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Double d out. Read title. Mtm acting colonel.

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1555265
> 
> Just saying

Click to collapse



you know that windows live gives you 20GB don't you? 

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------

hey, who's the new guy?


----------



## boborone (Mar 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> you know that windows live gives you 20GB don't you?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------
> 
> hey, who's the newfag?

Click to collapse



No I didn't and hahahahahahaha


----------



## trell959 (Mar 20, 2012)

Can't get Odin to recognize my phone

Who's the new kid?


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Can't get Odin to recognize my phone
> 
> Who's the new kid?

Click to collapse



Sad to hear that mate, and be careful he might be a informer


----------



## trell959 (Mar 20, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> I'm Ghost.
> 
> Odin? What phone? And do you have the right cable?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



What's up Ghost

Soft bricked my sgs2 last night, can't get Odin to recognize my damn phone on any of my three computers! And I'm using the regular Samsung cable. Can't get it into recovery either!


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hmm... Ghost of a Writer... Gnex and jase missing... hmm.... 
What's up mafia?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Newfag? I'm butt hurt Hussam. Is that how the Mafia treats its brethren? :/
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



lol. it's just the slang internet term for new guy 
no offence intended


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 20, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Newfag? I'm butt hurt Hussam. Is that how the Mafia treats its brethren? :/
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You're new. Don't take it personally

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 20, 2012)

Sparky sez hi.....or, maybe..... Where's mai food?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Mar 20, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Damn. Have you tried using the standalone driver for Samsung? Not the the .exe installable...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried Downloading Samsung Kies and the USB drivers from their website, and none worked. I'll boot Linux and see if i can get it working using heimdall.

Also, hi dex, htc, bd, boborone. Jase is missing?


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I tried Downloading Samsung Kies and the USB drivers from their website, and none worked. I'll boot Linux and see if i can get it working using heimdall.
> 
> Also, hi dex, htc, bd, boborone. Jase is missing?

Click to collapse



Samsung schmamsung 

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## idavid_ (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello guys  and newfag  

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 20, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Hello guys  and newfag
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



David! Is that really you?? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 20, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Hello guys  and newfag
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



David! Hi. 
How ya doin?
Edit: wrong, quote  WTF?
Hi Dex
Husam
Watt
Boborone
Max?
Ghost: new person
I know I'm missing,people....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Mar 20, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> David! Is that really you??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Why? Did I die or something? I only remember turning water into wine and then I woke up in some cave 

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## trell959 (Mar 20, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Hello guys  and newfag
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



David!



watt9493 said:


> Samsung schmamsung
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



-____________-


----------



## trell959 (Mar 20, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Skyrim question, I am a werewolf, but the only time I've turned was the first time I got the beast blood. I don't know why I don't turn?

Click to collapse



OH YEAH!!!!!!! I never got back to you on those Skyrim questions. Sorry


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 20, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Why? Did I die or something? I only remember turning water into wine and then I woke up in some cave
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Been lurking too much buddy.. I feared something bad happened to you 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> David! Hi.
> How ya doin?
> Edit: wrong, quote  WTF?
> Hi Dex
> ...

Click to collapse




GhostOfAWriter said:


> Don't make me hop back in my body and let it rip on your HTC loving a**. I know from reading posts that dexter already got ripped....
> Yo. Sup man?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse




trell959 said:


> David!:
> -____________-

Click to collapse




GhostOfAWriter said:


> +1
> And to all the Samsung Haters.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Hi bd! And I thought about buying Samsung, then I remembered I like build quality. U mad bro? Plus twiz blows.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Hi bd! And I thought about buying Samsung, then I remembered I like build quality. U mad bro? Plus twiz blows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm with watt 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 20, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> I hear a demon coming this way, as a foul smelling wind approaches.
> 
> What's that Master?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Come at me br0! Just fyi, the don, DD uses an HTC vision. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 20, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Touchwiz does suck, but it doesn't suck more than sense.
> 
> @trell I turned with beast form power, but it's not wearing off.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you used a sensation /e3d/rezound?

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## idavid_ (Mar 20, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> No. They are good phones, I'm not saying they are bad. But you can't possibly like sense! It even looks awful. Don't get me started on the bloatwere!!

Click to collapse



Yes you can. It all depends on your personal preference. Opinions =/= facts

That being said, why are we even fighting? Why not just use what you like and be happy with it? (or not) 

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 20, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> No. They are good phones, I'm not saying they are bad. But you can't possibly like sense! It even looks awful. Don't get me started on the bloatwere!!

Click to collapse



Not stock sense sir. Modified. Like warm 2.3. You've never had a phone that has the ass to run sense, that's WHY you hate it. Its probably my preferred manufacturer skin, that or motos not-blur. 

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> ​

Click to collapse



just M_T_M


----------



## boborone (Mar 20, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I would call them more of a waste of my valuable and trolling time than PMs my good Sir

Click to collapse



I think you and me are the only ones who see something not quite right here


----------



## idavid_ (Mar 20, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Because I'm a Google snob with a GNex and I hate HTC?
> 
> Don't give me those looks, at least I'm honest.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Well yeah, but still. I hate quite a few things, but I don't say it, especially not somewhere where other people use it. (btw, if I hated on something in the past here, I changed my opinion meanwhile. I'm not hypocritical on purpose)

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## boborone (Mar 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> just M_T_M

Click to collapse



broken, even when I try to open image in new tab


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> broken, even when I try to open image in new tab

Click to collapse



how about now?


----------



## boborone (Mar 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> how about now?

Click to collapse



I don't think so, but something is up

got way too comfortable in ot too fast and said he lurks and trolls on profile before he even posted anything


----------



## boborone (Mar 20, 2012)

Things like that, multi quote while in the app are things that "noobs" don't do


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> I don't think so, but something is up
> 
> got way too comfortable in ot too fast and said he lurks and trolls on profile before he even posted anything

Click to collapse



xda is not the only forum on the web


----------



## boborone (Mar 20, 2012)

bob's girl typing now, message to bd:

if you get hungry later, go check out tony's Baltimore Grill, I believe its on Baltimore ave.  And if you are there tomorrow, check out White House subs.  Two places I like to go when I'm home.

/end.of.her

She's the one who gave me the pic of NJ that you liked, remember that one?

---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> See Boborone......even this troll gets tired of games
> 
> I will get me popcorn and enjoy the show for a bit

Click to collapse



eh well I don't think he's new. But I guess I'll lay off em .........for now


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> So much hate for a newbie.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



see what you did now -__- 

goddammit, just because someone sounds familiar it doesn't necessary mean he is -_-


----------



## trell959 (Mar 20, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Say...whatever happened to I_am_Error?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



He had to take time away from xda to focus on school.


----------



## trell959 (Mar 20, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Well that blows. I was looking forward to him being around.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse




He's missed


What's the Mafia up too?


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> He's missed
> 
> 
> What's the Mafia up too?

Click to collapse



Just ate. You?

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You wish
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What phone is that mtm? 

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Samsung Droid Charge
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You gusta?

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Had it for some time and so far one of the best phone I've ever had
> 
> Pfft...my signature is better than yours

Click to collapse



Hmmm. I kinda want 4g, but don't like Samsung build (I'm a mechanic) so I can't really have a dainty phone. :/

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Dainty?
> 
> Pfft...my signature is better than yours

Click to collapse



Plastic? That's why I have a near indestructible dx

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Ah....I understand
> what kind of mechanical work do you do?
> 
> Pfft...my signature is better than yours

Click to collapse



Automechanics mainly. Its more of a hobby then a job until I go to school for it this summer 

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## boborone (Mar 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Automechanics mainly. Its more of a hobby then a job until I go to school for it this summer
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



choose your school wisely. I made the mistake of going to the wrong school. Best advice I wish someone would've gave me. Go around to shops and ask the manager what school to go to. Most of the shops around here hate the school I went to.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> choose your school wisely. I made the mistake of going to the wrong school. Best advice I wish someone would've gave me. Go around to shops and ask the manager what school to go to. Most of the shops around here hate the school I went to.

Click to collapse



THIS^^^^ 
Is TREMENDOUS advice. 
Cam, do this. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Mar 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> THIS^^^^
> Is TREMENDOUS advice.
> Cam, do this.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Did you get my message from earlier. gf heard you were in Atlantic City and suggested some good places to eat.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Did you get my message from earlier. gf heard you were in Atlantic City and suggested some good places to eat.

Click to collapse



Yes. I did. Thank you to you and your girl. We will take Her recommendation tomorrow.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 21, 2012)

Bd and bobrone, the school I'm going to is the only one around here for a couple hours. A couple of the managers of the stores around here went to that school too, so I think ill be fine

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 21, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> I'm liking this crew. I'm thinking I need a title now. It should be something like: Buffone di corte ed erede al trono della follia.
> 
> Huh! Huh! What doyathink?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought you'd be on better behaviour man.....

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## boborone (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm lost

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## boborone (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm found 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 21, 2012)

so, guys what you think of the weird weather happening lately? In Ottawa it's freak feel like it's Summer, and it's only beginning of Spring.. You know what it means another wacky theory of Polar ice caps melting causing the world to shift, which means "The End"


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 21, 2012)

:sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::what:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 21, 2012)

:sly::what::banghead::screwy:

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 21, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Yo. You find any bird breeders for me yet? :sly::sly::what::what::what::screwy::screwy:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I found one...BUT the lady breeds her hens to, more than one male so there are issues with that type of breeding. I'll, explain it more thoroughly in a pm later. You want a breeder that straight breeds meaning only one male has access to a female that's in her fertile period. Otherwise, there CAN BE issues with the lineage,(and health) of the babies. This isn't something you want to rush. I don't want you to go through what I went thru with Orion...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 21, 2012)

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Mar 21, 2012)

10char


----------



## husam666 (Mar 21, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> No seriously it's the cat.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with unicorns and butter

Click to collapse



what mtm said

goodnight


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 21, 2012)

Well Hello Mafiosos.

Finding a beautifull local woman to have a month nd a half fling with is a good way to stay away from the internet.  How have you all been? And why the Hell is jase this ghost guy now?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 21, 2012)

:beer::beer:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium
#winning


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 21, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Hmmm? I'm not.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



If you say so


----------



## trell959 (Mar 22, 2012)

ECHO
ECHo
ECho
Echo
echo


----------



## Phistachio (Mar 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> ECHO
> ECHo
> ECho
> Echo
> echo

Click to collapse



Did I hear an echo?


----------



## trell959 (Mar 22, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Did I hear an echo?

Click to collapse



You're back!


----------



## Phistachio (Mar 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You're back!

Click to collapse



Well, not really 

I just had a week that'd would murder anyone. 3 exams, 3 concerts... GAH! (Although I got 20 in 2 of them, the third is due friday )

After 21st April, I'll be fully back 

Also, I'll investigate regarding that USB issue. What I'm guessing is something related to the mtp "version" that the kernel uses to communicate with the PC in Download mode. I'll think of it better tomorrow, tired as heck!


----------



## trell959 (Mar 22, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Well, not really
> 
> I just had a week that'd would murder anyone. 3 exams, 3 concerts... GAH! (Although I got 20 in 2 of them, the third is due friday )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sending you a PM...


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 22, 2012)

Mornings !

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## huggs (Mar 22, 2012)

Mornin' Mafia!!
Haven't posted in here in awhile, chaotic busy life and all...
Thought I should drop by while I have a free minute at work.
Everybody doing well and enjoying themselves ?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 22, 2012)

Morning:what:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning:what:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Morning. Im beginning to enjoy mototrollas ui more and more. :sly:

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Morning. Im beginning to enjoy mototrollas ui more and more. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 22, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Serious note: I need to run a VPN for a project and since I haven't done this in a while, anyone know a good setup to run?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Google micro VPN

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 22, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Hmmmm....they're a little pricier than some of the other services, however, they have unlimited bandwidth option so that should be good.
> 
> I'm curious as to whether they allow for torrent throughput though. The site doesn't say, and I need that because of the way I'm running the project.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You could try StrongVPN as well. I'm signing up with them, when I get home., whatever you do STAY AWAY FROM BTGUARD.... all they are is a proxy (and not even a good one  )

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 22, 2012)

Driving 127+ miles to go check on Da Birds....   
(pipsqueak and friends are worth it  )

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 22, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Good to know. I'm testing security feasibility now, so that when the big police switch is turned on here in a few months I know what config works best.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I'm doing the same thing 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 22, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Afternoon bump.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Trololololololol

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## boborone (Mar 22, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Afternoon bump.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Afternoon delight 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## trell959 (Mar 22, 2012)

Good afternoon.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello MAfia,

Do i know this ghostwriter person?  

As for M_T_M u should regret some stuff


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello MAfia,
> 
> Do i know this ghostwriter person?
> 
> As for M_T_M u should regret some stuff

Click to collapse



I think so..... 
Driving 127 miles X 2 in 6-1/2 hours.... 
Fun, fun, fun 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Mar 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello MAfia,
> 
> Do i know this ghostwriter person?
> 
> As for M_T_M u should regret some stuff

Click to collapse



Hey...hows the pup?

There's conspiracies...It could be Jase! 

M_T_M regrets nothing!!

Also, hi Ghost

Hi Babydoll


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 22, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey...hows the pup?
> 
> There's conspiracies...It could be Jase!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



he is good but keeps chewing on my gf stuff LOL

Never my stuff


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 22, 2012)

lol 

Sup David , Ghost, BD  and trell


----------



## trell959 (Mar 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol
> 
> Sup David , Ghost, BD  and trell

Click to collapse



whats going on?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 22, 2012)

Maxey, David! 
Hi.
Edit: hit button before I added Trell. Sorry
Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey
BD
MAX
Trell


I am tired today 

Also PAYDAY!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I am tired today
> Also PAYDAY!!!

Click to collapse



Congrats dude ! 
Go spend it on some caffiene  



Babydoll25 said:


> Maxey, David!
> Hi.
> Edit: hit button before I added Trell. Sorry
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey BD  How's pipsqueak ? 


trell959 said:


> whats going on?

Click to collapse



Hey dude, Not much  Too many ladybugs in the house though, you?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Congrats dude !
> Go spend it on some caffiene

Click to collapse




I did already and it only helped for an hour


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hola

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Hola
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



hey there watt:

I finally added your phone number to my contacts 

and put you under cam


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> hey there watt:
> 
> I finally added your phone number to my contacts
> 
> and put you under cam

Click to collapse



Lol. Bout time.

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Lol. Bout time.
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



ya i kept getting texts from you and i am like who the **** is this? then i realized and i had the text conversation saved and finally decided to add it to my google contacts


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sup all...this is my great grandaddy account of accounts. I haven't logged in in so long that everything on it reset....except for the join date. First post and a join date of 2008 LOLOLOL

~Jaseglenn4
~Jasecloud4
~Ghost


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 22, 2012)

I wanna go!

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I wanna go!
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



Mehh....doesn't look like too much fun. ;P


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Mehh....doesn't look like too much fun. ;P

Click to collapse



Damn family of accounts 

Also i like avatar


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Damn family of accounts
> 
> Also i like avatar

Click to collapse



I couldn't remember why I stopped posting with this account, but for some reason all the posts I made back in the day disappeared off it. But hey, few people will end up with a start date before mine lololol.

---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------

Dead thread is dead. 

Tweedy has killed teh thwead. :_(


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Mehh....doesn't look like too much fun. ;P

Click to collapse



You kidding?

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> You kidding?

Click to collapse






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (Mar 22, 2012)

Watt, you seen the lineup for mayhem this yr? And I couldn't read anything on pic. Too blury

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Watt, you seen the lineup for mayhem this yr? And I couldn't read anything on pic. Too blury
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



Its the acacia strain 

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> You kidding?
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



ugh i don't like any of those bands, slipknot is ok...


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ugh i don't like any of those bands, slipknot is ok...

Click to collapse



But the acacia strain is t!ts

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> But the acacia strain is t!ts
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow, we sure are dead today.


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> View attachment 960658
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Come at me then br0! 

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I couldn't remember why I stopped posting with this account, but for some reason all the posts I made back in the day disappeared off it. But hey, few people will end up with a start date before mine lololol.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



your avatar is giving me nightmares


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Why?

Click to collapse



Oh haven't you heard? I thought everyone had heard? Heard what? About the word....OH WELL A BIRD BIRD BIRD! BIRD IS THE WORD!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Everybody knows that the bird is the word!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with unicorns and butter

Click to collapse



Oh well a bird bird bird, bird is the word a well a bird bird bird, bird is the word, oh don't you know about the bird? Well everybody knows about the bird!

Oh well a bird bird bird, bird is the word a well a bird bird bird, bird is the word, oh don't you know about the bird? Well everybody knows about the bird!

Oh well a bird bird bird, bird is the word a well a bird bird bird, bird is the word, oh don't you know about the bird? Well everybody knows about the bird!

Oh well a bird bird bird, bird is the word a well a bird bird bird, bird is the word, oh don't you know about the bird? Well everybody knows about the bird!







Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Oh well a bird bird bird, bird is the word a well a bird bird bird, bird is the word, oh don't you know about the bird? Well everybody knows about the bird!
> 
> Oh well a bird bird bird, bird is the word a well a bird bird bird, bird is the word, oh don't you know about the bird? Well everybody knows about the bird!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then....


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 23, 2012)

Everyone google slowchan and go to images. I almost dated the girl in the meme

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Everyone google slowchan and go to images. I almost dated the girl in the meme
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



wtf?!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Everyone google slowchan and go to images. I almost dated the girl in the meme
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



Ummm...next time warn me when the meme is NSFW.

Picture of her being f****d is also not very attractive.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Ummm...next time warn me when the meme is NSFW.
> 
> Picture of her being f****d is also not very attractive.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Lolololol. Y did you think I didn't post it? Funny thing is she put that up on 4chan

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 23, 2012)

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Lolololol. Y did you think I didn't post it? Funny thing is she put that up on 4chan
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



I figured as much, but it could have been that you were just lazy. Why would you date that? Facepalm.jpg :banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 23, 2012)

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 23, 2012)

Moar....

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



What building you on to take that? 

Also pics of Slot Machines and Harrah's i must of missed the part when you told everyone you went to VEGAS!!! 

Me jelly 


EDIT: your in le airplane!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I figured as much, but it could have been that you were just lazy. Why would you date that? Facepalm.jpg :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I didn't. I almost did.

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 23, 2012)

Meh. Now that my super awesome Galaxy Nexus is running oc'd, undervolted, fast charging, color corrected, etc....now what. I'm actually at the limit of feasible things that can be done.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Meh. Now that my super awesome Galaxy Nexus is running oc'd, undervolted, fast charging, color corrected, etc....now what. I'm actually at the limit of feasible things that can be done.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Buy a DROIDX and try to develop all that. That's a task

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Buy a DROIDX and try to develop all that. That's a task
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



An original DroidX? Bro...that thing's locked tighter than a nun's ****** *****.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> An original DroidX? Bro...that thing's locked tighter than a nun's ****** *****.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



What do you think im dealing with? Coming from an htc incredible 

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Meh. Now that my super awesome Galaxy Nexus is running oc'd, undervolted, fast charging, color corrected, etc....now what. I'm actually at the limit of feasible things that can be done.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I am still waiting for sprint galaxy nexus 

Me jelly u have one


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> What do you think im dealing with? Coming from an htc incredible
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



So why not switch phones? The X is cool and all, but if you're on Verizon there are better options man...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I am still waiting for sprint galaxy nexus
> 
> Me jelly u have one

Click to collapse



It's pretty awesome. I had an 3VO as my last phone before I switched due to a billing mishap and I've loved Verizon ever since. Totally worth it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> It's pretty awesome. I had an 3VO as my last phone before I switched due to a billing mishap and I've loved Verizon ever since. Totally worth it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



After dealing with samsung crap updates for 2 year contract, even if its a little bit old its still a powerful complete google phone so i sleep easy knowing i will have upgrades for 2 years and more  

Plus the developing is always booming


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> After dealing with samsung crap updates for 2 year contract, even if its a little bit old its still a powerful complete google phone so i sleep easy knowing i will have upgrades for 2 years and more
> 
> Plus the developing is always booming

Click to collapse



Wait. What do you have now?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So why not switch phones? The X is cool and all, but if you're on Verizon there are better options man...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



The Incs screen is blown apart

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 23, 2012)

Okay. Then sell the X and fix the screen. It's not hard. I do them all the time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Mar 23, 2012)

What's up guys? 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's up guys?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA

Click to collapse



the sky,planets,moon,clouds


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's up guys?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA

Click to collapse



Underside of my desk.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Okay. Then sell the X and fix the screen. It's not hard. I do them all the time.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I have the screen, but not the t5 bit. -.- that's the one bit we don't have in my house.

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I have the screen, but not the t5 bit. -.- that's the one bit we don't have in my house.
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



That's all that's stopping you? Sheez, go to Harbor Freight and buy a cheapie key chain set for $3.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Mar 23, 2012)

I hate using this Captivate. If I have to send in my Sgs2, I'm not sending it in without a fight.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> That's all that's stopping you? Sheez, go to Harbor Freight and buy a cheapie key chain set for $3.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



No ride + no money

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> What building you on to take that?
> 
> Also pics of Slot Machines and Harrah's i must of missed the part when you told everyone you went to VEGAS!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not VEGAS! 
Atlantic City 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 23, 2012)

I hate how with MOTOBLUR I have to fight to keep ram free -.-

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I hate how with MOTOBLUR I have to fight to keep ram free -.-
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



switch to WP7


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> switch to WP7

Click to collapse






Okay. Hussam...let's not go there. The kid likes Android. Just leave him be lol...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> View attachment 962171
> 
> Okay. Hussam...let's not go there. The kid likes Android. Just leave him be lol...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



lawl, I like how he gets upset when I tell him that


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lawl, I like how he gets upset when I tell him that

Click to collapse



Yes. You tote the WP7 drum like you're paid to.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lawl, I like how he gets upset when I tell him that

Click to collapse



Tiles suck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stock blur. I don't understand how I've dealt with it this long.
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yes. You tote the WP7 drum like you're paid to.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I think I should ask microsoft to pay me for advertising their products


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 24, 2012)

Much better now that I switched to the stock launcher? 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 24, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 24, 2012)

my guts are not enjoying peru


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> my guts are not enjoying peru

Click to collapse



I had that same problem in Mexico City :thumbdown::banghead:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I had that same problem in Mexico City :thumbdown::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Funny thing is that i was fine for 4 months in central america


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Funny thing is that i was fine for 4 months in central america

Click to collapse



You should stay away from the local water supply. That **** is bad for you. When I was in Colombia it took me 2 months to build up a tolerance...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You should stay away from the local water supply. That **** is bad for you. When I was in Colombia it took me 2 months to build up a tolerance...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



That's why I'm never leaving America. Except for new zeland 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Mar 24, 2012)

I got to ride me r6 today!!!!!!!! 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 24, 2012)

Morning!

I'm about to give some blood.. check up time 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 24, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> That's why I'm never leaving America. Except for new zeland
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



how come new zeland? 

Hey 

Edit; Aweomse dex  Good luck ;D


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> how come new zeland?
> 
> Hey
> 
> Edit; Aweomse dex  Good luck ;D

Click to collapse



new zeland is awesome, I wish I can go there sometime.

sup maz?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> how come new *zealand?*
> 
> Hey

Click to collapse



Koala bears?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> new zeland is awesome, I wish I can go there sometime.
> 
> sup maz?

Click to collapse



Sup Dash  
Mafia meet up there one day? 




jaseglenn4 said:


> Koala bears?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



My bad for the spelling, and good point ;D

Also I don't think i've spoke to you before, Hey


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> My bad for the spelling, and good point ;D
> 
> Also I don't think i've spoke to you before, Hey

Click to collapse



Maxy, baby, it's me, my ghost returned to an older body/account that I had forgotten about.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup Dash
> Mafia meet up there one day?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hopefully 

drinks and flight tickets are on you


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wazzup guys? A vampire nurse drank my blood today 

Meeting on new Zealand? I'm in 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 24, 2012)

New Zealand?? 
:screwy::screwy::sly::sly::what::what:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Wazzup guys? A vampire nurse drank my blood today
> 
> Meeting on new Zealand? I'm in
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



did she sparkle? 

@bd, max is paying


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hopefully
> 
> drinks and flight tickets are on you

Click to collapse



Would be good  

But I think you owe some OT people for that phone of yours  Drinks on you 


jaseglenn4 said:


> Maxy, baby, it's me, my ghost returned to an older body/account that I had forgotten about.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Can it be?!?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Would be good
> 
> But I think you owe some OT people for that phone of yours  Drinks on you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Can it be?!?

Click to collapse



Yes. I realized that one of my older accounts was still active. Granted all the posts in it had been wiped, but hey, at least my start date is April 2008. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



XD Hahahah  


jaseglenn4 said:


> Yes. I realized that one of my older accounts was still active. Granted all the posts in it had been wiped, but hey, at least my start date is April 2008.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Dammit, now You've joined before me


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dammit, now You've joined before me

Click to collapse



Lol. I've been on this forum since 2005 in various iterations. Every so often though I decide to start over. If it hadn't been for the Mafia, I would have been able to continue on anonymously.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lol. I've been on this forum since 2005 in various iterations. Every so often though I decide to start over. If it hadn't been for the Mafia, I would have been able to continue on anonymously.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Damn, 7 years , Aha Fair enough though ;D xD


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn, 7 years , Aha Fair enough though ;D xD

Click to collapse



Yeah...I've been trolling this place for a long time. It's funny though, things aren't much different then they were. There are still n00bs asking dumb questions, senior members starting flame wars, and mods getting mad over the previous two issues.

:beer:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yeah...I've been trolling this place for a long time. It's funny though, things aren't much different then they were. There are still n00bs asking dumb questions, senior members starting flame wars, and mods getting mad over the previous two issues.
> 
> :beer:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



lolloniec 

Good phone btw?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 24, 2012)

On the road again..... On the road again
I can't wait to be on the road again....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> On the road again..... On the road again
> I can't wait to be on the road again....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Going to get arbys

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm tempted to get a Vivid I found on eBay... It's pretty much the device I need, dev wise, but its fugly 

Should I hit it?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 24, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Going to get arbys
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



I'm going home.... 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I'm tempted to get a Vivid I found on eBay... It's pretty much the device I need, dev wise, but its fugly
> 
> Should I hit it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lolloniec
> 
> Good phone btw?

Click to collapse



Great phone. I've run out of things to do to it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting the htc amaze, what you guys think of it?


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 24, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> I'm thinking about getting the htc amaze, what you guys think of it?

Click to collapse



hehe... just saw your post about that on the marketplace... 

go for it... and if you dont like it ship it to me.. i'm looking for devices to test some new stuff... quite exciting stuff


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 24, 2012)

Got my t5 bit to replace meh screen

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hehe... just saw your post about that on the marketplace...
> 
> go for it... and if you dont like it ship it to me.. i'm looking for devices to test some new stuff... quite exciting stuff

Click to collapse



I thought you want your desire back lol


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 24, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Got my t5 bit to replace meh screen

Click to collapse



Nice. Now you can send me the DroidX. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 24, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> I thought you want your desire back lol

Click to collapse



lol i have to admit.. im still in love with the Desire's sexy curves...
but i need some 8x60 qc chipset devices such as amaze, vivid, etc for some dev work ....


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 24, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> I'm thinking about getting the htc amaze, what you guys think of it?

Click to collapse



MeGusta.jpg
(my amaze , )

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah. My dad uses my old Desire and I kinda want it back. Got CM 7.2 on and it made it super awesome. Too bad the screen is misplaced and it gets too dusty... dude, if your Desire is unrepairable, I'll buy the casing. But believe me, Nexus S is waaaay more sexy than Desire. It's so sexy I almost wanna nail it!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with unicorns and butter

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah. My dad uses my old Desire and I kinda want it back. Got CM 7.2 on and it made it super awesome. Too bad the screen is misplaced and it gets too dusty... dude, if your Desire is unrepairable, I'll buy the casing. But believe me, Nexus S is waaaay more sexy than Desire. It's so sexy I almost wanna nail it!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with unicorns and butter

Click to collapse



wtf dude? you say nexus s is sexier than Desire?



Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey bd! how are you?


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Nice. Now you can send me the DroidX.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



90$ with desktop dock and car mount. The incredible is BACK!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> wtf dude? you say nexus s is sexier than Desire?

Click to collapse



I agree, my Galaxy Nexus is the sexiest phone ever. The only thing even close is the maybe....MAYBE the Titan...that's it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I agree, my Galaxy Nexus is the sexiest phone ever. The only thing even close is the maybe....MAYBE the Titan...that's it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Nope. The incredible > ALL

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 24, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Nope. The incredible > ALL
> 
> Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3

Click to collapse



Nope, I have to agree with the Galaxy nexus, it's the Futurama Phone
Edit: But the Screen sucks


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah. My dad uses my old Desire and I kinda want it back. Got CM 7.2 on and it made it super awesome. Too bad the screen is misplaced and it gets too dusty... dude, if your Desire is unrepairable, I'll buy the casing. But believe me, Nexus S is waaaay more sexy than Desire. It's so sexy I almost wanna nail it!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with unicorns and butter

Click to collapse







My SGS2 is to boring to be sexy, I mean it's nice, but just not wow  

A G1 is sexy


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I agree, my Galaxy Nexus is the sexiest phone ever. The only thing even close is the maybe....MAYBE the Titan...that's it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



LOL the Gnex is ridiculously fat though.. even my sensation is almost the half....
Also i found an awesome deal but with very expensive shipping  i'd be grateful if someone from the us could get it and ship it on a reasonable price


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 24, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy NOTE> ALL phones 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> LOL the Gnex is ridiculously fat though.. even my sensation is almost the half....
> Also i found an awesome deal but with very expensive shipping  i'd be grateful if someone from the us could get it and ship it on a reasonable price

Click to collapse



Pm me da details. Maybe I can help?? Maybe?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 24, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Nope. The incredible > ALL

Click to collapse



That's like saying your beater corolla is sexier than a new Ferrari or SLS AMG.




htc fan89 said:


> Nope, I have to agree with the Galaxy nexus, it's the Futurama Phone
> Edit: But the Screen sucks

Click to collapse



What!!!!??? Screen sucks....please tell me your trolling...this beauty sets it apart from the pack!




dexter93 said:


> LOL the Gnex is ridiculously fat though.. even my sensation is almost the half....
> Also i found an awesome deal but with very expensive shipping  i'd be grateful if someone from the us could get it and ship it on a reasonable price

Click to collapse



Fat...who you calling fat? You talking about screen width or deck height? Because neither are large unless you comparing it to a Droid Razr.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Mar 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Samsung Galaxy NOTE> ALL phones
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I agree! 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 24, 2012)

> Gnote


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You aren't Sara are you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with unicorns and butter

Click to collapse



No, he is Max 
And i'm mad at a vivid... so cheap but with uber expensive shipping


----------



## trell959 (Mar 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> > Gnote

Click to collapse



I admit that think looks kinda cool 







m1l4droid said:


> +1. I'm persuading my bro in law to buy one. He likes huge phones, he has a HD2 (running WP7) now. He likes to buy it but it's too expensive.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with unicorns and butter

Click to collapse



I'm looking forward to the Sgs3. Buying it internationally of course 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Cool. Hoe much yhd repair cost?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with unicorns and butter

Click to collapse



around 30. not hard at all. and i didnt break anything


----------



## trell959 (Mar 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Samsung>Sony>HTC>LG>etc.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with unicorns and butter

Click to collapse



Sony!?!?!?  It should go:

Samsung>HTC>Sony >LG>etc

Although I am being biased. I've never used a Sony device. But they look pretty cool 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Mar 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> No, he is Max
> And i'm mad at a vivid... so cheap but with uber expensive shipping

Click to collapse



I almost got a vivid, its a great phone

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Mar 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Sony was trash 2 years ago. But I got my sis a SE Xperia Neo V, and I loved it. It's fast, the Sony additions to the UI are good and practical. The build quality is good, not the best but good. Screen is good. Camera is very nice. Almost as good as my phone's. And their new support policy is awesome. Unlocking bootloaders, releasing a kernel building manual, officially releasing beta ROMs, need I say more?
> I have no plans to buy a new phone anytime soon, but my next phone would probably be a Sony xperia s.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with unicorns and butter

Click to collapse



Sound great! But I don't think I could see myself owning one

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I almost got a vivid, its a great phone
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



lol i need one only as a developing device... that or a amaze
i found one with broken digitizer cheap... but shipping is 45$+..  on greece "express"  and the phone is about 5$ yet on the auction...
damn! if only someone on the us could get it and ship it as "standard"... i'd save much


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> lol i need one only as a developing device... that or a amaze
> i found one with broken digitizer cheap... but shipping is 45$+..  on greece "express"  and the phone is about 5$ yet on the auction...
> damn! if only someone on the us could get it and ship it as "standard"... i'd save much

Click to collapse



shouldn't desires be more cheaper in europe?, since it was official released there

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 PM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> What!!!!??? Screen sucks....please tell me your trolling...this beauty sets it apart from the pack! Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I used the galaxy nexus, and I found the screen lacking, not so good. Now, if it was super amoled Hd+ it be " Neo Phone" also throw in an exynos quadcore processor so Neo can break all laws of physics


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 24, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> shouldn't desires be more cheaper in europe?, since it was official released there
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The used desires here are about 160-180 euro.. meaning that online they are usually cheaper... but my rant up there ^^ is for a HTC Vivid... it's US only


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> The used desires here are about 160-180 euro.. meaning that online they are usually cheaper... but my rant up there ^^ is for a HTC Vivid... it's US only

Click to collapse



If you look on the UK ebay you can get them for around 90 euros


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> If you look on the UK ebay you can get them for around 90 euros

Click to collapse



yeah.. but most uk sellers are assh*les that ship "uk only"


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You repaired it yourself? Awesome!
> How you liking cm 7.2? I love the ICS back ports!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with unicorns and butter

Click to collapse



Yeah. Took 20 minutes. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> yeah.. but most uk sellers are assh*les that ship "uk only"

Click to collapse



Damn, Fair enough, I forgot about that problem


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 24, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> shouldn't desires be more cheaper in europe?, since it was official released there
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude....the Amoled at 720p blows away any other out there....compared to LCD, I can actually see outdoor in bright light.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Dude....the Amoled at 720p blows away any other out there....compared to LCD, I can actually see outdoor in bright light.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Yeah, but the color's are not as good as super amoled+, but I heard the galaxy note is better, and it has the same type of screen. Anyway, there might have been something wrong with mine...

Edit: By the way are you jasecloud?


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Dude....the Amoled at 720p blows away any other out there....compared to LCD, I can actually see outdoor in bright light.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I can with my DROIDX too

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm so excited, tomorrow I'm going to pickup a desire s for 125 dollars and i have been told it's in good condition
^sounds too good to be true, just hope it's not a idiot who thinks his desire is an desire s lol


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 24, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Yeah, but the color's are not as good as super amoled+, but I heard the galaxy note is better, and it has the same type of screen. Anyway, there might have been something wrong with mine...
> 
> Edit: By the way are you jasecloud?

Click to collapse



The color rendering is amazing once you alter the configurations for it.

Yes I am...err was.... 







watt9493 said:


> I can with my DROIDX too

Click to collapse



Not as good as I can...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (Mar 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Nice 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## dswaggz (Mar 24, 2012)

Was up u guys need some muscle ☜ツ

ⓥⓘⓐ ⓜⓨ 
ⓔⓘⓘ4ⓖ 
ⓡⓤⓝⓝⓘⓝ ⓧⓠⓤⓘⓩⓘⓣ 5.0


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> The color rendering is amazing once you alter the configurations for it.
> 
> Yes I am...err was....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can. Quite bettah. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Mar 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Samsung>Sony>HTC>LG>etc.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with unicorns and butter

Click to collapse



Sony better than HTC? I hope you're trolling.

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 24, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I can. Quite bettah.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Only in your troll dreams. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Only in your troll dreams.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Not at allll.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Not at allll.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes indeed. Don't live in denial: it's not healthy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 25, 2012)

It's weird that samsung used super amoled Hd not super amoled hd+ and on the tab 7.7 they did.


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yes indeed. Don't live in denial: it's not healthy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Nope. This screen is pixelated&fugly, but bright as sh!t

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Nope. This screen is pixelated&fugly, but bright as sh!t
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Mine's brighter.  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Phistachio (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey guys 

I just passed by to say that I'll be off posting until 22nd April, so see you soon!


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 25, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I just passed by to say that I'll be off posting until 22nd April, so see you soon!

Click to collapse



Have fun

My internet sucks so bad, barely getting 4.3mb/s down and 0.64 up


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> That's like saying your beater corolla is sexier than a new Ferrari or SLS AMG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pentile matrix blows chunks bro.... 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> > Gnote

Click to collapse



Ummmmm..... no.jpg

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 25, 2012)

DROID x for fascinate? I might do it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Mar 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> DROID x for fascinate? I might do it.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm sure there'll be some moto fanboys from Verizon in the market that'll make that trade. You end up better imo

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm sure there'll be some moto fanboys from Verizon in the market that'll make that trade. You end up better imo
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



Well theres a guy in the market that wants to trade his fascinate

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Well theres a guy in the market that wants to trade his fascinate
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dooooo eeeeeeeettt!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2012)

5 am, just finished studying, fffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu 

what's up?


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Dooooo eeeeeeeettt!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If the guy answers the thread

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Mar 25, 2012)

what's up guys

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Mar 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Dooooo eeeeeeeettt!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Did you just tell him to get a samsung




I'm scared

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------

Alright car people I got a question. My mom has left it to me to get her a new car. I've got a budget of max absolute $18k for a new car. Can't be used. Must have 4 doors and be reliable.

Here's my list so far:

Honda Civic Sedan
Toyota Yaris
Ford Focus
Mazda MAZDA3
Toyota Corrola

I'm stuck on any good american cars other than the focus for that money. Any help?


----------



## trell959 (Mar 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> Did you just tell him to get a samsung
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Civic>corrola>focus>Mazda 3>Yaris 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Mar 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Civic>corrola>focus>Mazda 3>Yaris
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My feelings too, but she has final say. Any additions to the list?


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> My feelings too, but she has final say. Any additions to the list?

Click to collapse



Hyundais have always been reliable and safe for my sister. Give them a look. Also look at a ford fusion if you can find one in the price range. Toyota camry too. My dad loved both of those cars

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> what's up guys
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Trying to trade my dx for a fascinate. I haven't had samsung yet.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Mar 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Hyundais have always been reliable and safe for my sister. Give them a look. Also look at a ford fusion if you can find one in the price range. Toyota camry too. My dad loved both of those cars
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I like the fusion but they start msrp at 20k. Maybe we can talk em down


----------



## boborone (Mar 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> My Nexus S has a SC-LCD and it has the brightest screen I've seen in direct sunlight.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with unicorns and butter

Click to collapse



Nexus s by Samsung? Super amoled 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## boborone (Mar 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Trying to trade my dx for a fascinate. I haven't had samsung yet.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You will love the ease of customability

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> I like the fusion but they start msrp at 20k. Maybe we can talk em down

Click to collapse



what about a honda civic? there start from 17k, maybe less if your in USA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> I like the fusion but they start msrp at 20k. Maybe we can talk em down

Click to collapse



You could get a ~1 year old one?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 25, 2012)

I have broken the Off-Topic Curse!!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 25, 2012)

Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 25, 2012)

who has awaken me from my development dream???? U have 3 wishes.....


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 25, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> who has awaken me from my development dream???? U have 3 wishes.....

Click to collapse



what does T.C.P stand for?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> what does T.C.P stand for?

Click to collapse



Transfer Control Protocol


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2012)

His Job


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 25, 2012)

im switching back to the incredible. i cant take this droidx


----------



## trell959 (Mar 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> im switching back to the incredible. i cant take this droidx

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 25, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



luluz
The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's time for Angry Birds!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 25, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=24036987#post24036987

spread it like AIDS. i need this gone.


----------



## dswaggz (Mar 25, 2012)

New capo in town ladies 

via swagg gangg


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2012)

Im capo


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey ladies!

TCP is back ? What's going on?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I wanna kill my wife.

Click to collapse



On skyrim? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I wanna kill my wife.

Click to collapse








dexter93 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> TCP is back ? What's going on?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sup Dex  Found any phones?



m1l4droid said:


> Who is this?

Click to collapse



Not a clue


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup Dex  Found any phones?
> 
> 
> 
> Not a clue

Click to collapse



Hey Maxie! Found a couple of broken vivids and amaze on ebay.. and also a desire but for 120.. I guess I'm gonna have to choose.. I love the desire, but I need (read want) a dev device

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey Maxie! Found a couple of broken vivids and amaze on ebay.. and also a desire but for 120.. I guess I'm gonna have to choose.. I love the desire, but I need (read want) a dev device
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Get the, Amaze!
You give Amaze S-off NAO!
Pweeeze?? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Get the, Amaze!
> You give Amaze S-off NAO!
> Pweeeze??
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Tempting bd... I have found a couple of them on eBay, but the shipping is a $$ pain( express or whatever its called). Any chance you could get it for me and ship it in a more logical price? I could pm you the eBay links tomorrow and send you the money via PayPal 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Tempting bd... I have found a couple of them on eBay, but the shipping is a $$ pain( express or whatever its called). Any chance you could get it for me and ship it in a more logical price? I could pm you the eBay links tomorrow and send you the money via PayPal
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You asked for help a couple pages back and I volunteered then. 
Pm me the info.....
Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup Dex  Found any phones?
> 
> 
> 
> Not a clue

Click to collapse



that explains it


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You asked for help a couple pages back and I volunteered then.
> Pm me the info.....
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol, I must be blind then.. totally missed that xD. Will pm you the info once I get on the pc 
Thanks sis 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes. She is of no more use to me.

Click to collapse



he*


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Lol, I must be blind then.. totally missed that xD. Will pm you the info once I get on the pc
> Thanks sis
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Welcome bro. 
K.
Pipsqueak said hi. Snowflake said squawk/chirp... 
Sent from my GT-N7000 Iusing Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> No, actually it's she. Here's her pic:

Click to collapse



That's definitely a he. Poor milad... You married once , that was in skyrim and the bride was a transexual 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 26, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Maybe that's why she won't let me nail her!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with unicorns and butter

Click to collapse



Lulz. 

Found a guy asking for 400 for a s off amaze  that's way too much more than I can afford 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 26, 2012)

Who wants a droidx? 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 26, 2012)

I killed it

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I killed it
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That was fast! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I killed it
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



you killed it? killed what?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 26, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 26, 2012)

Guyz, I want new phone already. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Guyz, I want new phone already.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'll sell you my GNex for your first born. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I'll sell you my GNex for your first born.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You want a quarter black child? Be my guest. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> You want a quarter black child? Be my guest.

Click to collapse



Depends. Will he be of hardy stock and able to work my rice paddies?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Depends. Will he be of hardy stock and able to work my rice paddies?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



When he's born ill tell you. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> When he's born ill tell you.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Excellent, excellent, how soon can you pop him out? Or...err....have your female companion pop him out?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi...      
 .
 .






..







.



...





    .






E





   Di





T






Killed it

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Excellent, excellent, how soon can you pop him out? Or...err....have your female companion pop him out?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



By the time I'm 24. No sooner. Her restriction. Lol. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> By the time I'm 24. No sooner. Her restriction. Lol.

Click to collapse



Oh good. 





m1l4droid said:


> I hate children.

Click to collapse



Eh...don't have any then.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 26, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You don't say.

Click to collapse



No.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 26, 2012)

Two souvlakia and a beer.. the best meal in the world 
Off to the shooting now 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Two souvlakia and a beer.. the best meal in the world
> Off to the shooting now

Click to collapse



What are you shooting? Hopefully not anything illegal...


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 26, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Oh nothing.. probably just his bullies from school..

Click to collapse



Hopefully it's his bullies and not some family member who refused to cosign the car load. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 26, 2012)

I just picked up a GSM Motorola Razr, it's freaking awesome. w00t! Now, I finally can shave!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 26, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> I just picked up a GSM Motorola Razr, it's freaking awesome. w00t! Now, I finally can shave!!!

Click to collapse



Do you actually have it? Pics or it didn't happen 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Do you actually have it? Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yep, and there's some pictures=P


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> No, actually it's she. Here's her pic:

Click to collapse



seems legit


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 26, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Not owning any more HTC phones, eh? I guess it's time for a new username...

Click to collapse



I'm still an htc fan, just not using any htc phones atm.


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 26, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Yep, and there's some pictures=P

Click to collapse



I kinda want a Max, but my hands are too small

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I kinda want a Max, but my hands are too small
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



-no homo-


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> -no homo-

Click to collapse



You just made it gay. -.-

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sup craptivate

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



hey trell, what's up


----------



## trell959 (Mar 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sup craptivate
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



-_-







husam666 said:


> hey trell, what's up

Click to collapse



Eh, same old same old. What about you guys



Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yo....sup all? How's life without a Galaxy Nexus treating you?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Mar 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yo....sup all? How's life without a Galaxy Nexus treating you?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I'd be happy if I still had my sgs2...

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yo....sup all? How's life without a Galaxy Nexus treating you?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I'm fine with my Inc for nao

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> -_-
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nothing special, all thesame


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 26, 2012)

Bleh.....back at work -.- :/ 0.o

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Bleh.....back at work -.- :/ 0.o
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wish I had work -.-

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Wish I had work -.-
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No you don't.....
Edit: at least not THIS, job
Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> What are you shooting? Hopefully not anything illegal...
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Models... Quite pretty ones  one of them liked me  
I'm exhausted.. shooting from 6 till 11 pm 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No you don't.....
> Edit: at least not THIS, job
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ill take anything aat this point. You guys needa mechanic?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Ill take anything aat this point. You guys needa mechanic?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



As of right now we have one "master"  mechanic (no offense, I just think this guy is full of it) and three "apprentice" mechanics....but I'll ask..... 
One question...are you planning on commuting, up here every day? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Models... Quite pretty ones  one of them liked me
> I'm exhausted.. shooting from 6 till 11 pm
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How many did you kill Dex?



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 26, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> How many did you kill Dex?
> 
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



around 580 shots.. killed 5-6 models.. 4 of them females.. pretty hot


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> As of right now we have one "master"  mechanic (no offense, I just think this guy is full of it) and three "apprentice" mechanics....but I'll ask.....
> One question...are you planning on commuting, up here every day?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



pipsqueak, duh?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> pipsqueak, duh?

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, duh....
Pipsqueak commuting.... "the obvious, choice" 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Oh yeah, duh....
> Pipsqueak commuting.... "the obvious, choice"
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Birdie food is teh cheap compaired to gas

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Mar 27, 2012)

I love my pet wussy

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Mar 27, 2012)

So my birthday is next week 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 27, 2012)

So its back down to 30°? Wtf

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 27, 2012)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.imangi.templerun temple run.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> So my birthday is next week
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cool. You'll be turning 12 right? 





watt9493 said:


> So its back down to 30°? Wtf
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Move out of Iceland, or get a winter coat.




watt9493 said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.imangi.templerun temple run.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Eh. It only has 6000 downloads, must not be very epic.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2012)

afternoon people
how's it going?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> afternoon people
> how's it going?

Click to collapse



It's morning here, thank-you. It's going fantastic.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> It's morning here, thank-you. It's going fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



great 
it's going bad here, I just woke up missing school


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 27, 2012)

i miss the 4.3 inch screen of the droidx.


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 27, 2012)

Found a good offer for an amaze.. now I'm only missing 350$.. donations anyone?

jk... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 27, 2012)

im bored with my incredible


----------



## trell959 (Mar 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Cool. You'll be turning 12 right?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



17 actually 



Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 27, 2012)

Temple run is out today


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Found a good offer for an amaze.. now I'm only missing 350$.. donations anyone?
> 
> jk...

Click to collapse



No. Get to work. 


watt9493 said:


> im bored with my incredible

Click to collapse














trell959 said:


> 17 actually

Click to collapse




Wow...your a big boy now. :-D



MacaronyMax said:


> Temple run is out today

Click to collapse



Meh. Gay.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Mar 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Is temple run any good?
> 
> @cam. I know. It never leaves ya. My main dislike for my Desire started when I used my bro in-law's HD2 for a few days. Dat screen... At least Nexus S has 4 inches.But I don't see myself buying anything bigger than 4.5 inches. Over that is just too big..
> 
> Also I uninstalled Skyrim. Along with the rest of games on PC.

Click to collapse



Temple run is fun. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> But I don't see myself buying anything bigger than 4.5 inches. Over that is just too big..

Click to collapse



That's what she said.....













About my Galaxy Nexus. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Mar 27, 2012)

What kind of tattoo should I get for my birthday? 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What kind of tattoo should I get for my birthday?

Click to collapse



A pink pony with George Bush's face on it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What kind of tattoo should I get for my birthday?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hmmmm. The AOKP unicorn?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Hmmmm. The AOKP unicorn?

Click to collapse



Ehhh...AOKP blows. Why would you want your tat to reflect that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Ehhh...AOKP blows. Why would you want your tat to reflect that?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You blow

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> You blow

Click to collapse









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



no homo


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> no homo

Click to collapse



Wow...saying "no homo" just made everything homo... :sad:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Wow...saying "no homo" just made everything homo... :sad:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



ikr, it works with everything xD


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 27, 2012)

Can I go home nao? :banghead:
(just got back to Ada's for evening shift change  )

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> AOKP kicks ass. CM7 was awesome but CM9 blows. I go for AOKP any day.

Click to collapse



Not on the Galaxy Nexus. It's pretty glitchy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello:
Milad
Husam
Jase
BD

People who posted on other pages

Lurks 


Whats up guys? I really want a new phone but the galaxy nexus isnt on sprint yet


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> Milad
> Husam
> Jase
> ...

Click to collapse



Find a white 3VO and use that. That's what I used on Sprint. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> Milad
> Husam
> Jase
> ...

Click to collapse



switch to GSM


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> switch to GSM

Click to collapse





Sorry bro, GSM in the U.S. sucks for the most part. Verizon LTE is amazing though....that's what keeps me on CDMA lolol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Find a white 3VO and use that. That's what I used on Sprint.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I played with my step moms evo 3d and i hated it!!
I prefer my epic over it.

I want a nexus phone for all the developing and goodies 



husam666 said:


> switch to GSM

Click to collapse



No 

---------- Post added at 01:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> View attachment 968658
> 
> Sorry bro, GSM in the U.S. sucks for the most part. Verizon LTE is amazing though....that's what keeps me on CDMA lolol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse




THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^


Also i gave you the 1st thanks on your tweetie bird


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Also i gave you the 1st thanks on your tweetie bird

Click to collapse



You really don't like the 3VO? Stock I'll admit it's garbage, but once you strip most of Sense off it and the Adreno 220 comes to life, that thing is a monster.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Mar 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> switch to GSM

Click to collapse



I agree 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You really don't like the 3VO? Stock I'll admit it's garbage, but once you strip most of Sense off it and the Adreno 220 comes to life, that thing is a monster.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



never got to root it 

She took it back and got the iphone 4s


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> never got to root it
> 
> She took it back and got the iphone 4s

Click to collapse



Damn bro. Especially now that hboot 1.50 has been downgraded, development has taken off. AOSP on that thing is amazing except for the lack of 3D. Either way Verizon LTE is the s**t. I routinely rock 30-50mb/s with around 35-50ms ping.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> If your USA GSM is garbage, what can I say? Our EDGE is not any faster than 15 kpbs tops.

Click to collapse



 1X here is right around 50kbs...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 27, 2012)

Verizon LTE is pretty good, BUT EVDO REV A (Verizon's 3G) still blows for the most part and is still reliant on ESN numbers and only Verizon LTE uses SIM cards like GSM which enables a swap and go ability to, switch phones.....I'm a great example of this....I switch SIM cards constantly between devices....
Pipsqueak has spoken.....you're argument is invalid.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Verizon LTE is pretty good, BUT EVDO REV A (Verizon's 3G) still blows for the most part and is still reliant on ESN numbers and only Verizon LTE uses SIM cards like GSM which enables a swap and go ability to, switch phones.....I'm a great example of this....I switch SIM cards constantly between devices....
> Pipsqueak has spoken.....you're argument is invalid.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hmmm...I don't switch phones, so for me that capability is not necessary. However, as I live in Florida all of the populated areas have LTE so I'm always running at full speed. 3G for me is like 2G for most AT&T users: something only rarely used in remote areas.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Verizon LTE is pretty good, BUT EVDO REV A (Verizon's 3G) still blows for the most part and is still reliant on ESN numbers and only Verizon LTE uses SIM cards like GSM which enables a swap and go ability to, switch phones.....I'm a great example of this....I switch SIM cards constantly between devices....
> Pipsqueak has spoken.....you're argument is invalid.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You have too many phones 

Me one phone and one ipod touch is enough,

No tablets
no multiple phones
no iphones


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hmmm...I don't switch phones, so for me that capability is not necessary. However, as I live in Florida all of the populated areas have LTE so I'm always running at full speed. 3G for me is like 2G for most AT&T users: something only rarely used in remote areas.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I have RIDICULOUSLY (REALLY!) good signal where I live and very, good signal where I work. T-mobile has 21Mbps HSPA+ here (42Mbps HSPA+ coming soon) and Verizon has LTE all over my area. Even with Sprint I get 4 bars (but their data speeds suck) and only with AT&T (or their MVNO's like Red Pocket, which I use, in my G Note) do I get less than full bars. Even my dBm ranges from 68-73 which is, EXCELLENT.....
Besides, I change phones like most people change, socks. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 27, 2012)

What is your guys opinion on the bionic. Say it wasn't mototrola. Say the bootloader wasn't locked and it had nexus type development 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Mar 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> What is your guys opinion on the bionic. Say it wasn't mototrola. Say the bootloader wasn't locked and it had nexus type development
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Definitely. But then the word "Motorola" kills my hardon.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have RIDICULOUSLY (REALLY!) good signal where I live and very, good signal where I work. T-mobile has 21Mbps HSPA+ here (42Mbps HSPA+ coming soon) and Verizon has LTE all over my area. Even with Sprint I get 4 bars (but their data speeds suck) and only with AT&T (or their MVNO's like Red Pocket, which I use, in my G Note) do I get less than full bars. Even my dBm ranges from 68-73 which is, EXCELLENT.....
> Besides, I change phones like most people change, socks.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



See that's why SIM's are great for you. I love my GNex and won't switch until the next Nexus device...provided it's worthy. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> What is your guys opinion on the bionic. Say it wasn't mototrola. Say the bootloader wasn't locked and it had nexus type development
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



But it IS MOTOROLA, it DOES have a locked bootloader and Idk about Nexus type development... 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> See that's why SIM's are great for you. I love my GNex and won't switch until the next Nexus device...provided it's worthy. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I can't stay with one phone that long....even a Nexus device.... I'm a phone junkie 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> You have too many phones
> 
> Me one phone and one ipod touch is enough,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I NEVER haz enough phones!
Blasphemy! 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I NEVER haz enough phones!
> Blasphemy!
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



pshhhhhhhhh


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Definitely. But then the word "Motorola" kills my hardon.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse




Babydoll25 said:


> But it IS MOTOROLA, it DOES have a locked bootloader and Idk about Nexus type development...
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Well it might be my next phone. It meets all my criteria.  1.removable battery. 2.removable storage. 3.4g lte. 4.dual core. 5.1gb ram.
Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Well it might be my next phone. It meets all my criteria.  1.removable battery. 2.removable storage. 3.4g lte. 4.dual core. 5.1gb ram.
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



galaxy nexus meats all that except removable storage..

I would get that rather then any motorola crap, yuck!!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> galaxy nexus meats all that except removable storage..
> 
> I would get that rather then any motorola crap, yuck!!

Click to collapse



@watt Why the removable storage? Between 32gb onboard and cloud you should have plenty lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Mar 27, 2012)

I seriously need help on teh tattoo guys 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I seriously need help on teh tattoo guys
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



A tree?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I seriously need help on teh tattoo guys
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



A troll?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> A troll?

Click to collapse



hmm i don't think he wants a tattoo of you on him 


Also a ban for the lulz for scubasteev is in order


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2012)

>goes to post this in a thread






>mtm closes it seconds before


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> >goes to post this in a thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HAHAHA

U missed your chance i am in that thread


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> >goes to post this in a thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Y U NO BAN FOR THE LULZ??


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Y U NO BAN FOR THE LULZ??

Click to collapse



I did!


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> galaxy nexus meats all that except removable storage..
> 
> I would get that rather then any motorola crap, yuck!!

Click to collapse




jaseglenn4 said:


> @watt Why the removable storage? Between 32gb onboard and cloud you should have plenty lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I can't not have an SD card. Idk why. It irks me.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I did!

Click to collapse



GRRR i should of made it more clear...

Banned scubasteev for the LULZ  


I should fill this out and submit it :


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> GRRR i should of made it more clear...
> 
> Banned scubasteev for the LULZ
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And who's fault is it? 

You said ban for teh LULZ and I complied 

Also....Doooooooooooo Eeeeeeeeeeet!!! I quintuple chicken beak dare you to send that to the admins


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> And who's fault is it?
> 
> You said ban for teh LULZ and I complied
> 
> Also....Doooooooooooo Eeeeeeeeeeet!!! I quintuple chicken beak dare you to send that to the admins

Click to collapse



ur fault for not reading my previous post b4 that one 

And maybe i will


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 27, 2012)

@david:banghead:

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> @david:banghead:
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Mar 28, 2012)

I think I just heard 2 gunshots


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I think I just heard 2 gunshots

Click to collapse



Ya that was me shooting the rats 




---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> Ya that was me shooting the rats

Click to collapse
































In all seriousness are you ok???


----------



## husam666 (Mar 28, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya that was me shooting the rats
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol

yes, the sound was a bit far away 


no need to worry


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol
> 
> yes, the sound was a bit far away
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Thats good


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow scary thing to hear and I'm back to htc. Now my name makes sense

Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Mar 28, 2012)

What's up peeps

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's up peeps
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sicker n sh!t

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Mar 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sicker n sh!t
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm sick too.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm sick of my gf.

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## trell959 (Mar 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm sick of my gf.
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



Is that a bad think or a kinky thing? 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Mar 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Is that a bad think or a kinky thing?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's a thing of I'm sick of being with someone I feel nothing from. She's hot but not gf material. More friend and late night call material. 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## trell959 (Mar 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> It's a thing of I'm sick of being with someone I feel nothing from. She's hot but not gf material. More friend and late night call material.
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



Ahh. I see. That was like my ex, but she's just a friend now. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Mar 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Ahh. I see. That was like my ex, but she's just a friend now.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Id like to casll it off gently and keep her a friend  but she lives with me and has nowhere to go. 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## trell959 (Mar 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> Id like to casll it off gently and keep her a friend  but she lives with me and has nowhere to go.
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



You live in the U.S right? Legally, I think that half of everything is hers too.

Edit: California law I'm pretty sure

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Mar 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You live in the U.S right? Legally, I think that half of everything is hers too.
> 
> Edit: California law I'm pretty sure
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not in Texas. Gf not wife is what I got. Still need to get the divorce finalized before I can call that one gone too.

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry to hear your woman troubles Dustin.  you'll survive.





I forgot to plug my phone in last night. 
Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> It's a thing of I'm sick of being with someone I feel nothing from. She's hot but not gf material. *More friend and late night call material. *
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



I thought that's all girlfriends are anyways?

Anything more and you call that a wife.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I thought that's all girlfriends are anyways?
> 
> Anything more and you call that a wife.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



True jase

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 28, 2012)

Dead thread needs an afternoon pick-me-up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Dead thread needs an afternoon pick-me-up.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Too busy playing call of duty

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 28, 2012)

Meh.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Mar 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 28, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Mar 28, 2012)

I really don't like birds. But you make em look so fun.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Heathen! You stole my word....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 28, 2012)

I hate labs, I got  a Bio lab and it's going be lame


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 28, 2012)

A gravity defying bird!!!    

I wantz it 




Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Mar 28, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> A gravity defying bird!!!
> 
> I wantz it

Click to collapse



isn't this what all birds try to do?


----------



## RinZo (Mar 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> isn't this what all birds try to do?

Click to collapse



Husam has a point there.

But he was talking about the bird standing on the wall.


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 28, 2012)

Why you little!! 
Correcting me, will ya? 



husam666 said:


> isn't this what all birds try to do?

Click to collapse



I'm yet to see a bird stand on the wall sideways like that sooo....







RinZo said:


> Husam has a point there.
> 
> But he was talking about the bird standing on the wall.

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Mar 28, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Husam has a point there.
> 
> But he was talking about the bird standing on the wall.

Click to collapse



yeah I know, amazing, isn't it?

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Why you little!!
> Correcting me, will ya?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> I really don't like birds. But you make em look so fun.

Click to collapse



They ARE FUN..... 
It's their JOB....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Heathen! You stole my word....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I said meh before you, even joined the Mafia

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I said meh before you, even joined the Mafia
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hipsters


----------



## trell959 (Mar 28, 2012)

Lol

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I said meh before you, even joined the Mafia
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I used meh before you joined XDA. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## idavid_ (Mar 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I used meh before you joined XDA.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Doesn't matter. XDA only really started with mafia, before that it was boring 

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 28, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Doesn't matter. XDA only really started with mafia, before that it was boring

Click to collapse



Heh....the actual XDA mafia started many years ago...in fact the hidden special forum is probably still around.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Heh....the actual XDA mafia started many years ago...in fact the hidden special forum is probably still around.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Pics or never happened 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Pics or never happened
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Pics of what? A thread you'll never see? Hehe...nice try.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Pics of what? A thread you'll never see? Hehe...nice try.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I have friends in high places. Lulz

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I have friends in high places. Lulz
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Good luck. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I used meh before you joined XDA.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



No.jpg
Pipsqueak agrees with, me....
Your argument is invalid

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No.jpg
> Pipsqueak agrees with, me....
> Your argument is invalid
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse








Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No.jpg
> Pipsqueak agrees with, me....
> Your argument is invalid
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Error. Does not compute.







watt9493 said:


> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak always wins in arguments

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 28, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 28, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pipsqueak always wins in arguments
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



pipsqueak is a girl, right?


----------



## trell959 (Mar 29, 2012)

Cm9 is the awesome 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Cm9 is the awesome
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Its butt cheese

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Mar 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Its butt cheese
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



-___-

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Its butt cheese
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What does that even mean lol? and not a fan of sense?


----------



## Phistachio (Mar 29, 2012)

Bah, I tried staying off XDA, but I just can't...

Hello guys


----------



## trell959 (Mar 29, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> What does that even mean lol? and not a fan of sense?

Click to collapse



I love sense! I love TW4 as well as aosp! There's 
supposed to be a sense port in progress for the sgs2, but it seems unreliable.






Phistachio said:


> Bah, I tried staying off XDA, but I just can't...
> 
> Hello guys

Click to collapse



What's up man? 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Mar 29, 2012)

10char.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 29, 2012)

Very nice

But it's too empty





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 29, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Bah, I tried staying off XDA, but I just can't...
> 
> Hello guys

Click to collapse



Can't stay away? Hell I've been here since 2005, how do you think I feel?




m1l4droid said:


> Agreed. CM9 blows. AOKP FTW.

Click to collapse



AOKP is the most overrated load of horse crap ever to grace Android. It's like an infectious disease that brainwashes its users. I would rather use Windows Phone 7 than AOKP.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Mar 29, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Agreed. CM9 blows. AOKP FTW.

Click to collapse



Aokp sucks. Our AOKP maintainer released official version for my phone that has more bugs than the one we ported over. Then he complains about it after 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Aokp sucks. Our AOKP maintainer released official version for my phone that has more bugs than the one we ported over. Then he complains about it after

Click to collapse



Lol, the problem is that dev groups are getting lax with their standards. When Android started only the most industrious devs could get involved, as everything needed to be created from the ground up. Now every idiot with a C++/Java book thinks he's a developer. (Note my lack of female pronoun. This is because I have yet to encounter a female dev like this.)

AOKP is one such an example of this mediocre mindset. A cool name and icon do not put you on the level of Cyanogen. I just wish they would stop spreading their crap to every device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Mar 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lol, the problem is that dev groups are getting lax with their standards. When Android started only the most industrious devs could get involved, as everything needed to be created from the ground up. Now every idiot with a C++/Java book thinks he's a developer. (Note my lack of female pronoun. This is because I have yet to encounter a female dev like this.)
> 
> AOKP is one such an example of this mediocre mindset. A cool name and icon do not put you on the level of Cyanogen. I just wish they would stop spreading their crap to every device.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



+1


And it won't be long before they jump back to cm9 anyway. In a few months when there's a new RC, everyone is jumping ship

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> +1
> 
> And it won't be long before they jump back to cm9 anyway. In a few months when there's a new RC, everyone is jumping ship.

Click to collapse



I use Liquid ICS. The level of customization is incredible. They have a specialized series of menus built into the phone called Liquid Control that basically make most third party utility apps pointless. Everything from LED color and pulse rate to processor clock speed are there. The UI is clean and simple, and the ROM is streamlined and compact. The amount of work that goes into it is amazing.

Oh yeah, and they only release on RootzWiki. So take that how you will.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't have a problem with RootzWiki. But my phone is so dead over there.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I don't have a problem with RootzWiki. But my phone is so dead over there.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I was just saying that because most people on XDA don't like RootzWiki. They think of it like the dark side of developing, when in actuality it is just very developer-centric.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> pipsqueak is a girl, right?

Click to collapse



Of course 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I was just saying that because most people on XDA don't like RootzWiki. They think of it like the dark side of developing, when in actuality it is just very developer-centric.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I don't think it's the dark side. I just know their admins are well.....not nice people...I'll leave it at that

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I was just saying that because most people on XDA don't like RootzWiki. They think of it like the dark side of developing, when in actuality it is just very developer-centric.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



i dont mind rootz


----------



## Phistachio (Mar 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Can't stay away? Hell I've been here since 2005, how do you think I feel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol  It's just... The Mafia thread just keeps coming back to my head...
And my own thread which is full of "HLEP ME PHOEN IZ SOTF BRIKECD WAT DO????" 



trell959 said:


> I love sense! I love TW4 as well as aosp! There's
> supposed to be a sense port in progress for the sgs2, but it seems unreliable.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, busy as hell, loads of work, studies and stress... It'll all be over soon tho  I have the tickets for Berlin and Belgium ready too  What about you?

BTW, I replied to that thread with a possible fix, check it out


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm browsing Rootz ATM...PROBLEM?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 29, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I'm browsing Rootz ATM...PROBLEM?

Click to collapse













Phistachio said:


> Lol  It's just... The Mafia thread just keeps coming back to my head...
> And my own thread which is full of "HLEP ME PHOEN IZ SOTF BRIKECD WAT DO????"

Click to collapse




eh. Mafia rules.





watt9493 said:


> i dont mind rootz

Click to collapse




Cuz rootz is awesome.





Babydoll25 said:


> I don't think it's the dark side. I just know their admins are well.....not nice people...I'll leave it at that

Click to collapse



Well I just lurk while looking for cool downloads, so no admin encounters for me yet, but thanks for the advice, I'll definitely watch out for them. 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Can't stay away? Hell I've been here since 2005, how do you think I feel?
> 
> AOKP is the most overrated load of horse crap ever to grace Android. It's like an infectious disease that brainwashes its users. I would rather use Windows Phone 7 than AOKP.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



im using a rom based off of aokp m4. PROBLEM?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> im using a rom based off of aokp m4. PROBLEM?

Click to collapse








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



its the only stable ics for the incredible


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> its the only stable ics for the incredible

Click to collapse



Hmmm....time to switch phones then. 

Edit: oh, and I just realized I've become a senior member after 4 years on this forum....lololol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hmmm....time to switch phones then.
> 
> Edit: oh, and I just realized I've become a senior member after 4 years on this forum....lololol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



its time to get a nexus.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> its time to get a nexus.

Click to collapse



Tell you what for $300 plus your DroidX and Incredible I'll sell you mine. Hell, I'll even use part of that to send mine into Verizon on an insurance claim so you can get a fresh one. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Tell you what for $300 plus your DroidX and Incredible I'll sell you mine. Hell, I'll even use part of that to send mine into Verizon on an insurance claim so you can get a fresh one.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



interesting offer. but prom is around the corner.  and should i get a 139$ kindle fire?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> interesting offer. but prom is around the corner.  and should i get a 139$ kindle fire?

Click to collapse



Depends on the condition of the Fire. The other thing is, be careful of buying electronics you don't need. They decrease in value way too quickly to be worth it. Unless of course your rich like BD. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Depends on the condition of the Fire. The other thing is, be careful of buying electronics you don't need. They decrease in value way too quickly to be worth it. Unless of course your rich like BD.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



im rich for being unemployed


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> im rich for being unemployed

Click to collapse



Must be nice to live off your parents. :sly:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Must be nice to live off your parents. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You're funny guy.  I've had a job since I was 10 and paid for everything since. 

Sent from my Undead Abducted HTC incredible


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> You're funny guy.  I've had a job since I was 10 and paid for everything since.
> 
> Sent from my Undead Abducted HTC incredible

Click to collapse



Pics or this never actually occurred


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 29, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Pics or this never actually occurred

Click to collapse



thats why i have 4,000$ in my account and have no job?


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 29, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I'm browsing Rootz ATM...PROBLEM?

Click to collapse



Nice Queen post.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 29, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> Nice Queen post.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Explain yourself mate 

If trolling me...not a good idea


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 29, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Explain yourself mate
> 
> If trolling me...not a good idea

Click to collapse



Not trolling, saw the Bohemian rhapsody thread earlier this morning over at the other place.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 29, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> Not trolling, saw the Bohemian rhapsody thread earlier this morning over at the other place.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA

Click to collapse



yeah...that failed due to a couple of c.c.c.c.combo brakers


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 29, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> yeah...that failed due to a couple of c.c.c.c.combo brakers

Click to collapse



Combo breaker is one way to put it...  I was even half offended by the last one

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 29, 2012)

alaman68 said:


> Combo breaker is one way to put it...  I was even half offended by the last one
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Don't plan to continue a talk about a thread on another site mate. If offended, report it! That's what I'd do 

Cheers,


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Depends on the condition of the Fire. The other thing is, be careful of buying electronics you don't need. They decrease in value way too quickly to be worth it. Unless of course your rich like BD.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I'm not rich....I just work ALLOT....

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> You're funny guy.  I've had a job since I was 10 and paid for everything since.

Click to collapse





watt9493 said:


> thats why i have 4,000$ in my account and have no job?

Click to collapse



While your figures are admirable, try building a 4K bank account while in college, working full time on your own. Having to support yourself is...as M_T_M says a, C.C.C.C.C. COMBO BREAKER!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Mar 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I was just saying that because most people on XDA don't like RootzWiki. They think of it like the dark side of developing, when in actuality it is just very developer-centric.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I just think of it as not popular, where all the people who don't like xda go.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm not rich....I just work ALLOT....
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Same here. Amazing how much you make working 60+ hour work weeks. 



trell959 said:


> I just think of it as not popular, where are the people who don't like xda go.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That is why it was created.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> While your figures are admirable, try building a 4K bank account while in college, working full time on your own. Having to support yourself is...as M_T_M says a, C.C.C.C.C. COMBO BREAKER!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Or doing it while paying all the bills (not to mention buying a car) in a two person household....AND keeping up with that phone addiction...

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Or doing it while paying all the bills (not to mention buying a car) in a two person household....AND keeping up with that phone addiction...
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



+1 million.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Mar 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Same here. Amazing how much you make working 60+ hour work weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I only work like 25 hours a week 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I only work like 25 hours a week
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not all of us are willing to sell our bodies for a shorter work week. :sly:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I only work like 25 hours a week
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I hate you. 
I work like 90hrs.... 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## trell959 (Mar 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Not all of us are willing to sell our bodies for a shorter work week. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



-_-







Babydoll25 said:


> I hate you.
> I work like 90hrs....
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



That's scary! I'm thankful to still be in highschool! 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> -_-
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mind you, it's broken up between my GM job at the cab co (about 70-75hrs) and the bird toys (the rest of the time) but still....

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## trell959 (Mar 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Mind you, it's broken up between my GM job at the cab co (about 70-75hrs) and the bird toys (the rest of the time) but still....
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



General Management? 

Off to work! Get to ride the motorcycle today 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 29, 2012)

Mafia


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> General Management?
> 
> Off to work! Get to ride the motorcycle today
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm the General Manager. Have fun and a safe ride..

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 29, 2012)

Wasabi people?


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sup guys

Sent from my Undead Abducted HTC incredible


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Wasabi people?

Click to collapse



Hey Dex....

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 29, 2012)

Since no one responded to mr. hankey 


Hello:
Dexter
BD
Watt
trell
people i missed cause i am lazy to look


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Since no one responded to mr. hankey
> 
> 
> Hello:
> ...

Click to collapse



Me....always missing the old guy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Me....always missing the old guy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



u never post on the last page when i am posting  


Anyway how goes everything for everyone? 

I have to finish up some hw tonight and not looking forward to it


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey Dex....
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



hey BD! sorry i didnt pm you.. turns out that the amaze was too expensive...


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Since no one responded to mr. hankey
> 
> 
> Hello:
> ...

Click to collapse




Hey DavidRules






dexter93 said:


> hey BD! sorry i didnt pm you.. turns out that the amaze was too expensive...

Click to collapse



It's okay...if you find something else, let me know

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> u never post on the last page when i am posting

Click to collapse



Hey, no excuses. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 29, 2012)

Also realized I missed an exotic bird show this past weekend....damn.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Also realized I missed an exotic bird show this past weekend....damn.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I love those shows....I used to register and sell my toys at several in my area....I don't have the time anymore though. 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I love those shows....I used to register and sell my toys at several in my area....I don't have the time anymore though.
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



What type of toys do you make?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2012)

The awkward moment when your day is missing an hour, literally.

no not alcohol, daylight savings time


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> The awkward moment when your day is missing an hour, literally.
> 
> no not alcohol, daylight savings time

Click to collapse



It's a conspiracy!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> It's a conspiracy!

Click to collapse



ikr, days are supposed to be 24 hours not 23


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> What type of toys do you make?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Mostly small (finches, canaries and parakeets) and medium (cockatiel, caiques, conures) medium/large ( Greys, Amazons, Pionus) and  toys and some larger toys ( Large Macaws, Cockatoos)....
Edit: all my toys are handmade. I use mostly natural materials (sisal rope, cotton string, leather strips, coconut shells, cuttlebone, banana chips...I do use metal on the larger toys (copper bells, stainless steel chains....)
Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 30, 2012)

Getting a kindle fire 

Sent from my Undead Abducted HTC incredible


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Getting a kindle fire
> 
> Sent from my Undead Abducted HTC incredible

Click to collapse



Tell us how it is, why can't amazon release it in canada also, Like come on we share the largest border with you guys


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 30, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Tell us how it is, why can't amazon release it in canada also, Like come on we share the largest border with you guys

Click to collapse



they ran out of refurbs  
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0U008V5050 hows that look


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> they ran out of refurbs
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0U008V5050 hows that look

Click to collapse



I think I watched a review of this model on youtube, and at that time it was buggy. Not 100% sure if it was that model..


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 30, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> I think I watched a review of this model on youtube, and at that time it was buggy. Not 100% sure if it was that model..

Click to collapse



Wanna help me find a good tab under 140 usd?

Sent from my Undead Abducted HTC incredible


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Wanna help me find a good tab under 140 usd?
> 
> Sent from my Undead Abducted HTC incredible

Click to collapse



hmm, what's the chance of you getting a hp touchpad 16gb for $99? That be a steal, since it can run android.


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 30, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> hmm, what's the chance of you getting a hp touchpad 16gb for $99? That be a steal, since it can run android.

Click to collapse



Idk where I'd find that

Sent from my Undead Abducted HTC incredible


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 30, 2012)

so, are you looking for a brand new tablet or okay with a used tablet?


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 30, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> so, are you looking for a brand new tablet or okay with a used tablet?

Click to collapse



I'm fine w/ used

Sent from trells smashed dHD


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 30, 2012)

:screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 30, 2012)

Moar Snowflake....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IySDarJ9MHk&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> :screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wat

Sent from trells smashed dHD


----------



## trell959 (Mar 30, 2012)

Watt has amazing timing. He texted me at the exact same moment I got off work. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Watt has amazing timing. He texted me at the exact same moment I got off work.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



 I'm following you

Sent from trells smashed dHD


----------



## trell959 (Mar 30, 2012)

Now I'm home 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey


Pretty sure I just failed my Spanish exam


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 30, 2012)

What's up guys

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I miss Skyrim. Maybe I shouldn't have uninstalled it...

Click to collapse



Because you took an arrow to teh knee

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Mar 30, 2012)

:screwy::what:

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> :screwy::what:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Daily post count be down

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello

But

Me

*Forever Alone in here


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Davidrules.
And anyone else??
Anyone?? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Davidrules.
> And anyone else??
> Anyone??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I think its just us 

*Together Alone


How goes it?

How is that crown vic running?


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm here. Kinda.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 30, 2012)

Gn only has two things over sgs 2... Ics and hd screen..... But sgs2 has ics now so one thing... The hd screen XD 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 30, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Gn only has two things over sgs 2... Ics and hd screen..... But sgs2 has ics now so one thing... The hd screen XD
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4

Click to collapse



Its still bettah

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 30, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Gn only has two things over sgs 2... Ics and hd screen..... But sgs2 has ics now so one thing... The hd screen XD
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4

Click to collapse



and google updates


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Oh long Johnson... Oh long Johnson... Oh Don Piano...

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



I wish my cats could talk 

All they do is meow and wake me up early


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I think its just us
> 
> *Together Alone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, I'm working..... 
Dammit.
The Crown Vic runneth awesomely.
Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Me too. My uncle has a bids that talks. A lot. Almost annoying. It's not a parrot but it looks like one. I don't know the name in English.
> 
> My cat seems sick tough. He won't even eat food.
> 
> He does that too.

Click to collapse



Could be a Conure....a Pionus...A Cockatiel...a Lovebird (although they rarely talk, but it's not unheard of)...an Indian Ringneck Parakeet...I could go on...but I won't 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 30, 2012)

I need to sell this droidx guyse

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 30, 2012)

I can't get this stupid link to work
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IySDarJ9MHk&feature=youtube_gdata_player 
Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Me too. My uncle has a bids that talks. A lot. Almost annoying. It's not a parrot but it looks like one. I don't know the name in English.
> 
> My cat seems sick tough. He won't even eat food.
> 
> He does that too.

Click to collapse



Poor kitteh 

Anyway you watched the south park right?


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 30, 2012)

I once found a small bright green bird on my front pouch, It wasn't moving so, I gave it some water and it got all better and flew away. I wonder what type of bird it was, it looked cool.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> It's the size of a parrot, but it's grey, white underbelly and red tail. It talks very well. Sounds just like my uncle. It's also quite smart.

Click to collapse



Hmmmm...does it have a "hookbill" (meaning does the beak look like a parrots?) Or some other beak type?
fyi: parrots, come in maaaaaaany sizes. Saying it's, the size of a parrot is like me saying my phone is the, size of a phone 
(seewutididthere)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 30, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> I once found a small bright green bird on my front pouch, It wasn't moving so, I gave it some water and it got all better and flew away. I wonder what type of bird it was, it looked cool.

Click to collapse



Okay.... Same question(s) hook bill or not?
Bigger than a bread box or, not?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hmmmm...does it have a "hookbill" (meaning does the beak look like a parrots?) Or some other beak type?
> fyi: parrots, come in maaaaaaany sizes. Saying it's, the size of a parrot is like me saying my phone is the, size of a phone
> (seewutididthere)
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



But the note is a tablet

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Okay.... Same question(s) hook bill or not?
> Bigger than a bread box or, not?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Don't remember the shape of the beak, But it was smaller than a bread box, and kind of fat. It had a bright green color, like candy green. It looked so beautiful, first time I ever saw one. Think it was someone's pet.


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 30, 2012)

Played with a razr. Good God I want.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Mar 30, 2012)

delete.........

---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------

Look how slow my car is


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mI_S...DvjVQa1PpcFPKmN5zgkQExB2CBNzj2-RGtdMHADtsoWk=

Sorry for all the shake. I had to record, shift, and steer

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> delete.........
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You need gas.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Razr is the only Motorola I like.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with unicorns and butter

Click to collapse



I don't mind the bionic either.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Mar 31, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> You need gas.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just got some

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 31, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> As it turns out it's called an African grey parrot. We call it کاسکو (read:kaasko) in Persian.

Click to collapse



It's probably a Timeneh Grey or a Congo. They're similar and I could only tell the difference if, you got a pic

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 31, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Don't remember the shape of the beak, But it was smaller than a bread box, and kind of fat. It had a bright green color, like candy green. It looked so beautiful, first time I ever saw one. Think it was someone's pet.

Click to collapse



Might be either an Amazon or a male Eclectus parrot

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 31, 2012)

what happen to twitch? Haven't seen him around for a while


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 31, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> what happen to twitch? Haven't seen him around for a while

Click to collapse



He's taking time off to study (the importance of an education and all that jazz)....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey mafiosos, so when i connect my phone vai usb to my bros laptop and turn on the usb storage. It crashes the computer, hard, blue screen of death hard.
Sound like a virus, or a hardware malfunction of some sort to you?


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 31, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey mafiosos, so when i connect my phone vai usb to my bros laptop and turn on the usb storage. It crashes the computer, hard, blue screen of death hard.
> Sound like a virus, or a hardware malfunction of some sort to you?

Click to collapse



Yo,don't think it's a virus, might be a hardware malfunction, Just incase scan your bros computer and your phone. Good luck mate


----------



## trell959 (Mar 31, 2012)

Cleaning my dirty pool. What's up everyone 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Mar 31, 2012)

Also, I might get one of these tatted.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 31, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Yo,don't think it's a virus, might be a hardware malfunction, Just incase scan your bros computer and your phone. Good luck mate

Click to collapse



Seems like a hw failure? 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Also, I might get one of these tatted.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I would get a tattoo also, but the needles freak me out.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 31, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey mafiosos, so when i connect my phone vai usb to my bros laptop and turn on the usb storage. It crashes the computer, hard, blue screen of death hard.
> Sound like a virus, or a hardware malfunction of some sort to you?

Click to collapse



What version of Windows/operating system?

I also recall the same thing happening to Microsoft the first time they showed off Windows Vista at an event....lolol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Mar 31, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> What version of Windows/operating system?
> 
> I also recall the same thing happening to Microsoft the first time they showed off Windows Vista at an event....lolol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



The horrors, make it stop not windows vista


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 31, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> The horrors, make it stop not windows vista

Click to collapse



Vista was...difficult. A memory best left with Windows ME.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 31, 2012)

What a great night ...
Surprise bd party for a friend, drinks etc.. and after that we ended up in his car trying to drift on an alley... poor tires 

Almost 7 am. Good morning people 
Also @ Babydoll.. you might wanna check out Amaze Development page.. there is something you will like 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 31, 2012)

"Morning dex 

I'm going to italy later


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 31, 2012)

carlodalatri said:


> Fascinating!

Click to collapse



Very 

Well you live there , Care to teach me anything to say?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 31, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> AOKP sucks. Well, it's quite feature rich, but slow and unreliable. CM9 is more professional. And their kernel is much better than any other kernel I've tried.
> 
> @max. I really like Italian and French. Tried learning French it was kinda hard, so I'm gonna give Italian a try, in "near" future.

Click to collapse



Awesome dude, Good luck with it 

Just fouind an AOKP rom for my phone, looks pretty awesome but no video recording yet


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 31, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> AOKP sucks. Well, it's quite feature rich, but slow and unreliable. CM9 is more professional. And their kernel is much better than any other kernel I've tried.
> 
> @max. I really like Italian and French. Tried learning French it was kinda hard, so I'm gonna give Italian a try, in "near" future.

Click to collapse



I'm getting a fascinate loaded with it. Ill see how it goes. Romanabb is the man when it comes to stuff. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2012)

good afternoon


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 31, 2012)

Evening people!

Amaze is now S-OFF
Sensation 1.27 is now S-OFF


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> What a great night ...
> Surprise bd party for a friend, drinks etc.. and after that we ended up in his car trying to drift on an alley... poor tires
> 
> Almost 7 am. Good morning people
> ...

Click to collapse



Reellyyyyyyy?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Mar 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Evening people!
> 
> Amaze is now S-OFF
> Sensation 1.27 is now S-OFF

Click to collapse



Captivate is rooted, unbrickable, sgs2 is rooted! 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Evening people!
> 
> Amaze is now S-OFF
> Sensation 1.27 is now S-OFF

Click to collapse



Ummmmm....Dex.....linky pweeze?? 
(I'm not sure I'm looking, at the right thread(s) )

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummmmm....Dex.....linky pweeze??
> (I'm not sure I'm looking, at the right thread(s) )
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1573491
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1573577

by the same people i worked with on the unbrick.. these guys are geniuses 
testers will be needed.. should i count on you? you may need to freshen up your linux skills first


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1573491
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1573577
> 
> by the same people i worked with on the unbrick.. these guys are genius
> testers will be needed.. should i count on you? you may need to freshen up your linux skills first

Click to collapse



Sure, why not? All I neeD is a list of adb, commands. Once I, see them, I'll remember what they do....I just can't remember the actual commands. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Mar 31, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> My cat is sick. He won't eat anything and even he threw up.

Click to collapse



He won't even eat grass? 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 31, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> My cat is sick. He won't eat anything and even he threw up.

Click to collapse



Too much catnip? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 31, 2012)

Phone on charge, battery goes down? Wtf LG charger!?!?!?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Mar 31, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Phone on charge, battery goes down? Wtf LG charger!?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Winning? 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Winning?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Far from. It only puts out 480mv

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 31, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I can't f##king believe it...
> http://ireport.cnn.com/docs/DOC-769316
> Probably fake...

Click to collapse



Page doesn't exist lol...what did it say?

Edit: nvm prolly is fake, Roger Waters in Iran? You gonna go Milad?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I can't f##king believe it...
> http://ireport.cnn.com/docs/DOC-769316
> Probably fake...

Click to collapse



Yeah right


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 31, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> If it was true hell yes.

Click to collapse



Nice...

but they cut some of the songs...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Nice...
> 
> but they cut some of the songs...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



All*


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 31, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah. It will look more like an album signing session with Roger Waters.
> 
> But... there's this thing too... I can't afford it... so...

Click to collapse



Sell crack?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 31, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sell crack?

Click to collapse



I think it would be more Opium based products wouldn't it?

Also this:






Greatest ever.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sell crack?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



or one of his devices


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 31, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I think it would be more Opium based products wouldn't it?
> 
> Also this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That parrot is smarter than all of the OT altogether 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 31, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> If I get caught I'll get executed so no thanks.

Click to collapse



Executed schmexecuted

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 31, 2012)

THIS 

Pfft...my signature is better than yours


----------



## trell959 (Mar 31, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I think it would be more Opium based products wouldn't it?
> 
> Also this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TbpSSqZ7Eo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Mar 31, 2012)

waew93 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



N00b? 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You eat raw meat?!

Click to collapse



A lot of people eat raw meat, it's pretty normal, but not in our culture


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 31, 2012)

I haz migraine. :thumbdown:

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You eat raw meat?!

Click to collapse



*sigh* :banghead:
no Milad...I don't eat raw meat  
I'm about to have a cook out for me family 

Pfft...my signature is better than yours


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 1, 2012)

waew93 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



N00b looking to boost post count....we need to bring down the Mafia ban hammer.

Edit: damn he hasn't even posted anything useful yet....three posts with no content at all...*sigh*

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 1, 2012)

Another night of drinking... Outside in the woods, candles, beer, wine and souvlakia, guitars etc... Quite close to getting drunk , but not succeeded.. stupid subway y u open until 2 am only??? 

It's Saturday damn it, make it 24hours open...

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Apr 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz migraine. :thumbdown:
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Me too. Damn braces :banghead:

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Another night of drinking... Outside in the woods, candles, beer, wine and souvlakia, guitars etc... Quite close to getting drunk , but not succeeded.. stupid subway y u open until 2 am only???
> 
> It's Saturday damn it, make it 24hours open...

Click to collapse



Not drunk? You haven't drunk enough. 




trell959 said:


> Me too. Damn braces :banghead:

Click to collapse









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Not drunk? You haven't drunk enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Not my fault... If I stayed to have more drinks, I'd have to walk 15km to go home 
Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Apr 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Not drunk? You haven't drunk enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wouldn't know, I'm under aged 


California rain 


Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 1, 2012)

Birthday in a week from today.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Birthday in a week from today.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Get an android tattoo 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Apr 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Get an android tattoo
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That'd be kinda cool

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (Apr 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I wouldn't know, I'm under aged
> 
> 
> California rain
> ...

Click to collapse



You and your overreactive US laws... 



watt9493 said:


> Get an android tattoo
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



THIS.


What's up guys?


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 1, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> You and your overreactive US laws...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not much, I just miss my galaxy s2, you?


----------



## trell959 (Apr 1, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> You and your overreactive US laws...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Headaches. You? 







htc fan89 said:


> Not much, I just miss my galaxy s2, you?

Click to collapse



What happened to it? 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 1, 2012)

Night all..... 
Snowflake is tired from chewing on all the papers on mai desk

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phistachio (Apr 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Headaches. You?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Busy, but happy that I finally tried out CM9 



htc fan89 said:


> Not much, I just miss my galaxy s2, you?

Click to collapse



Where's your GSII?


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 1, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=
Dafuq?
Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Fail troll is fail.

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 1, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I like birdies but I is allergic 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hellooooooo mafia!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I like birdies but I is allergic
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You'd really be allergic to Snowflake then....Cockatiels and Cockatoos have a powder coating on their feathers, BESIDES the preemie gland oil that all birds use to clean and protect their feathers. 
I'm actually mildly allergic to Snowflake....but I DON'T CARE....

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## boborone (Apr 1, 2012)

Which one of these files do I need to download for my machine? Anybody know?

http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?displaylang=en&id=4865


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> Which one of these files do I need to download for my machine? Anybody know?
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?displaylang=en&id=4865

Click to collapse



I would think x64. Don't quote me on that though 
I have the HP quad core i7 dv7. Isn't there an auto detect option? 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## boborone (Apr 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I would think x64. Don't quote me on that though
> I have the HP quad core i7 dv7. Isn't there an auto detect option?
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



That's what I was thinking, but I've never seen ia64 before. Threw me for a ringer. And no, there's no autodetect.

---------- Post added at 12:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 PM ----------

And check this out. A while back, I found out that my dual core i5 is running at 2.9 instead of 2.6 as advertised. Pretty cool.

http://www.intel.com/support/processors/tools/piu/sb/CS-014921.htm

Edit
fixed link


----------



## trell959 (Apr 1, 2012)

I feel an April fools joke coming soon...

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 1, 2012)

Devs..  you think that you are in a team in a project.. until they start another one and dont mention anything about it... and when you say that you want to be in, they simply not answer... instead of just saying no


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Devs..  you think that you are in a team in a project.. until they start another one and dont mention anything about it... and when you say that you want to be in, they simply not answer... instead of just saying no

Click to collapse



That really sucks Dex. I'm sorry to hear that.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Devs..  you think that you are in a team in a project.. until they start another one and dont mention anything about it... and when you say that you want to be in, they simply not answer... instead of just saying no

Click to collapse



You want this taken care of Mafia style


----------



## trell959 (Apr 1, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> You want this taken care of Mafia style

Click to collapse



+1...

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 1, 2012)

Women......:sly::thumbdown:

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Women......:sly::thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey! Don't generalize.... 
We aren't ALL BAD. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Apr 1, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> You want this taken care of Mafia style

Click to collapse



+2


chaaaAARRRRRRRRRR!11!!!!!1!!11


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> My kitteh is dying.

Click to collapse



I'm sorry milad

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> My kitteh is dying.

Click to collapse



Sad, to hear that hope your cat get's better. If only life has cheat codes, like gta 
R1, R2, L1, CIRCLE, LEFT, DOWN, RIGHT, UP, LEFT, DOWN, RIGHT, UP, damit it's not working.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 2, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Sad, to hear that hope your cat get's better. If only life has cheat codes, like gta
> R1, R2, L1, CIRCLE, LEFT, DOWN, RIGHT, UP, LEFT, DOWN, RIGHT, UP, damit it's not working.

Click to collapse



You has to plug controller into the cats butt

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> You has to plug controller into the cats butt
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Made my day, +10000


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> My kitteh is dying.

Click to collapse



You can't get to a vet? 

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> My kitteh is dying.

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You can't get to a vet?
> 
> It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....

Click to collapse



Y u sell tablet?!?!?!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Apr 2, 2012)

What's wrong with your cat? I may have a suggestion. I used to work at a clinic


----------



## trell959 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a cat. Now I'm sad 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> My cat has a kidney infection. I don't know what to do...

Click to collapse



Talk to bobrone. He helped me get rid of my dogs fleas.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> My cat has a kidney infection. I don't know what to do...

Click to collapse












watt9493 said:


> Talk to bobrone. He helped me get rid of my dogs fleas.

Click to collapse



Fleas < Kidney Infection

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Fleas < Kidney Infection
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Maybe he has some spare kidneys for transplant 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Maybe he has some spare kidneys for transplant
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA

Click to collapse



Lulz....I can just imagine the neighbor's reaction when their cat shows up with a missing kidney. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lulz....I can just imagine the neighbor's reaction when their cat shows up with a missing kidney.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA

Click to collapse



Which reminds me: is there a black market for animal organs? You know, like with people.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> [YouTube]ipVO3ZnrzWk[/YouTube
> Fleas < Kidney Infection
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Don't question bobrones ways 
Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Which reminds me: is there a black market for animal organs? You know, like with people.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



There might be, since pig liver can be used for humans...


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 2, 2012)

The Droid x is leaving my company today. So happy.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Don't question bobrones ways
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh?
-----------
So....I found out Netflix has a whole slew of old cartoons/shows. Watched the original Power Rangers last night. Damn that show looks dated.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 2, 2012)

I really hope your cat can be helped @Milad
How much would a vet be (initial visit, treatment, ect) find out and, let me know. I can't promise anything, but if I can help, I will

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 2, 2012)

Things are getting hot in the amaze thread... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Things are getting hot in the amaze thread...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA

Click to collapse



Okay...turn the AC on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Okay...turn the AC on.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I don't need an AC.. I need testers.. for Amaze and Vivid . And MT4G

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have amaze, you mean hot as in "so much drama" lol?
and i got a cool signature, you guys like it lol


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 2, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> I have amaze, you mean hot as in "so much drama" lol?

Click to collapse



Get a linux box ready and come on irc freenode.net 
#juopunutbear

S off time 
Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Get a linux box ready and come on irc freenode.net
> #juopunutbear
> 
> S off time
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA

Click to collapse



Damit, don't got that....


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 2, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Damit, don't got that....

Click to collapse



check your pm


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey. Do any of you all know the ritual to summon M_T_M? I thought it was hexagram, light fire, then sacrifice chicken, but that's not working. Does anyone know the right order? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I don't need an AC.. I need testers.. for Amaze and Vivid . And MT4G
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA

Click to collapse



K.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> K.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey sis! got pm'ed


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 2, 2012)

How is thread still open?? O-o 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 2, 2012)

O I forgot hey guys XD. Got bored of development section... lots of noobs: p 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 2, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> O I forgot hey guys XD. Got bored of development section... lots of noobs: p
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



lol Erick

Babydoll i am waiting for you.. check your pms


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I don't need an AC.. I need testers.. for Amaze and Vivid . And MT4G

Click to collapse



I'll never understand the fascination with hacking phones. They make calls stock, isn't that what they're made for?




htc fan89 said:


> I have amaze, you mean hot as in "so much drama" lol?
> and i got a cool signature, you guys like it lol

Click to collapse



Ha. Play on words. Funny. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey sis! got pm'ed

Click to collapse



Dex. I'm working and I got two cars down and a third MIA... Idk how helpful I can be now 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## trell959 (Apr 2, 2012)

FML FML FML FML FML F**K MY LIFE :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Sure there is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:/

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> FML FML FML FML FML F**K MY LIFE :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I guarantee u ain't got it as bad as what's happening at my job rite nao.....

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## trell959 (Apr 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I guarantee u ain't got it as bad as what's happening at my job rite nao.....
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



I just got into my 1st car accident.:banghead:

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I guarantee u ain't got it as bad as what's happening at my job rite nao.....
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



....:-( what happened? Someone steal a car?







trell959 said:


> I just got into my 1st car accident.:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Damn bro. Were you driving?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> ....:-( what happened? Someone steal a car?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You hit a light pole? Or a fire hydrant?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I just got into my 1st car accident.:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Really? Are you okay?
Well, I've got two accidents on my hands and a driver whom has decided to NOT ANSWER THE FRICKIN RADIO ALL GOSH DARN AFTERNOON....

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello:
BD
Trell- Sux about the accident  hope your ok
Jase
Lurks
People i missed cause i am lazy


Good news for me:
I might be getting an I.T. Job this month 

It pays 18 an hour starting  and they support me for going to school still 

Plus full benefits after 3 months 

I really can't wait to apply as soon as i get the info for it, if i get this i could very much be buying a new jeep within a year


----------



## trell959 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah I'm fine. Hit a car that was backing out of a driveway. I didn't see her, she didn't see me

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yeah I'm fine. Hit a car that was backing out of a driveway. I didn't see her, she didn't see me
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bad damage?
Good insurance? (hopefully?)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Apr 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Bad damage?
> Good insurance? (hopefully?)
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The damage is pretty bad. The insurance won't fix it. (I only have liability because it would end up being more than the car is worth) probably going to get another car as if I tried to repair the damage, it would also cost more than what the car is worth.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The damage is pretty bad. The insurance won't fix it. (I only have liability because it would end up being more than the car is worth) probably going to get another car as if I tried to repair the damage, it would also cost more than what the car is worth.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## trell959 (Apr 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



  I'm fine though. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sad to hear that, Hope it works out for you. On the side note, I'm having problem installing ubuntu to my usb drive.


----------



## trell959 (Apr 2, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Sad to hear that, Hope it works out for you. On the side note, I'm having problem installing ubuntu to my usb drive.

Click to collapse



Why USB? Just install it through windows using wubi

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Why USB? Just install it through windows using wubi
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I have a mac


----------



## trell959 (Apr 2, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> I have a mac

Click to collapse



:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 2, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> I have a mac

Click to collapse



Bad u r...

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 2, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> I have a mac

Click to collapse



GTFO 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I was tried of vista, and the blue screen of doom. Now, I'm stuck with the spinning wheel of color


----------



## husam666 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sup guys, long time no see


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Sup guys, long time no see

Click to collapse



Hey me too 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 2, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Hey me too
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



how the F___ did you get all these thanks?


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey Husam! Where have you been hiding?


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> how the F___ did you get all these thanks?

Click to collapse



I think he mugged Orb3000 or something


----------



## husam666 (Apr 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey Husam! Where have you been hiding?

Click to collapse



rl mainly 

what's up dex? 
and htcfan?


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 3, 2012)

dex, so I managed to converted it to img and everything and then somehow I manage to make my flash drive unreadable lol 

and not much husam, trying to get ubuntu running, you?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> dex, so I managed to converted it to img and everything and then somehow I manage to make my flash drive unreadable lol
> 
> and not much husam, trying to get ubuntu running, you?

Click to collapse



trying to fix my bootloader, but it's not working


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 3, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> I was tried of vista, and the blue screen of doom. Now, I'm stuck with the spinning wheel of color

Click to collapse



Then go to windoze 7.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> rl mainly
> 
> what's up dex?
> and htcfan?

Click to collapse



As you see got involved in some new stuff...
right now i'm trying to make a customized live cd 

Also i'm trying to write a script, but i can't think how to do what i want :/

What about you?


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> how the F___ did you get all these thanks?

Click to collapse



Posting roms and helping noobs  

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Posting roms and helping noobs
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



noob


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey guys!!


M_T_M gave me an infraction


----------



## trell959 (Apr 3, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> 
> M_T_M gave me an infraction

Click to collapse



For what? 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> For what?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



a picture in off topic images thread (removed now) 

I am just shocked i didn't get a 1 strike warning at least after him banning me for lulz so many times 

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> For what?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Check PM for image...


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 3, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> a picture in off topic images thread (removed now)
> 
> I am just shocked i didn't get a 1 strike warning at least after him banning me for lulz so many times
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol did you post some R-rate picture?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 3, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> lol did you post some R-rate picture?

Click to collapse



sorta i guess lol, i think it was bad cause it was racist 
Check pm


----------



## trell959 (Apr 3, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> a picture in off topic images thread (removed now)
> 
> I am just shocked i didn't get a 1 strike warning at least after him banning me for lulz so many times
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahahaha! 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 3, 2012)

goodnight people... 

i'm sorry for that Dave.. I'm waiting for pm too


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hahahaha!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



hilarious right!!!! 

---------- Post added at 04:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> goodnight people...
> 
> i'm sorry for that Dave.. I'm waiting for pm too

Click to collapse



sent........

Check it out when you can..


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 3, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> sorta i guess lol, i think it was bad cause it was racist
> Check pm

Click to collapse



It's funny, but it's not for everyone lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 3, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> It's funny, but it's not for everyone lol

Click to collapse



ya i knew it was going to be deleted but i have seen some bad post get deleted and the mods usually give a warning in red b4 a penalty... 

But what ever it will expire next month


----------



## trell959 (Apr 3, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 3, 2012)

Getting mai fascinate this week XD

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Apr 3, 2012)

:thumbdown:

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



ouch, that hurts, how bad was the lady's car damaged?



watt9493 said:


> Getting mai fascinate this week XD
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sweet, you are tried of your htc incredible lol?


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 3, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> ouch, that hurts, how bad was the lady's car damaged?
> Sweet, you are tried of your htc incredible lol?

Click to collapse



Nah, tired if the droidx

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Apr 3, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> ouch, that hurts, how bad was the lady's car damaged?
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, you are tried of your htc incredible lol?

Click to collapse



Hers is still drivable. The back is a little messed up on hers though 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hers is still drivable. The back is a little messed up on hers though
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's still driveable  I think I still have a picture if the Camry my dad totalled. The frame shifted 3 inches up and 6 left and we drove it home!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Apr 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> That's still driveable  I think I still have a picture if the Camry my dad totalled. The frame shifted 3 inches up and 6 left and we drove it home!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



its not drivable. I jacked it up in my garage and the sub frame, frame, and wish bone suspension is all screwed up, steering rod is f*cked too

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> its not drivable. I jacked it up in my garage and the sub frame, frame, and wish bone suspension is all screwed up, steering rod is f*cked too
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 3, 2012)

Can't really use this anymore can we :/
Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## invasion2 (Apr 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Can't really use this anymore can we :/
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



THANK YOU! I never understood the point of this.thread. Probably missing something though. 

Sent from my Sense 4.0 Glacier using XDA Premium.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Apr 3, 2012)

invasion2 said:


> THANK YOU! I never understood the point of this.thread. Probably missing something though.
> 
> Sent from my Sense 4.0 Glacier using XDA Premium.

Click to collapse



Yes, you definentaly missed something, considering that was posted by one of the highly active users of this thread


----------



## deliriousDroid (Apr 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I wanted to take him to the vet today but he doesn't seem to make it. He can barely walk.

Click to collapse



If you cant afford to pay for the vet, just put him out of his misery.
Not judging you at all, but an animal that is sick enough it cant walk, probably would be happier dead.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Apr 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I think I may do that.

Click to collapse



Hopefully it wont cost you to much, in canada vets charge way to much. A lot of people just do the deed themselfs


----------



## trell959 (Apr 3, 2012)

Here in California, they'll put an animal down for $25 but to do a Minot surgery, that's about a grand 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> A surgery here, is about half of what you said. I don't know about price of putting them down. But I would do myself, all it takes is a little chloroform.

Click to collapse



I'm sorry man. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> My cat just died.

Click to collapse



Nooooo 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear that milad
that gotta be hard for you 

In other news, I fixed my phone


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 3, 2012)

nice job, reminds me of my windows mobile flashing days lol


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> nice job, reminds me of my windows mobile flashing days lol

Click to collapse



thx, thank my bro for making me the Y cable  

I'm trying WP7 Nodo (before mango).. no wonder you guys hate WP7


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> thx, thank my bro for making me the Y cable
> 
> I'm trying WP7 Nodo (before mango).. no wonder you guys hate WP7

Click to collapse



I don't hate it, just it has become to much different than what wm 6.5 was....


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> I don't hate it, just it has become to much different than what wm 6.5 was....

Click to collapse



yeah I know, it feels a lot like iPhone


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> yeah I know, it feels a lot like iPhone

Click to collapse



At least it's still better than the ifail lol


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> At least it's still better than the ifail lol

Click to collapse



lol yeah, it's way better


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I just buried him. I still feel sad.

Click to collapse



so how did he die?


----------



## trell959 (Apr 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I just buried him. I still feel sad.

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5P1XBq6_tc&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I just buried him. I still feel sad.

Click to collapse



I sincerely feel your pain Milad and feel sorry for what you are going through 

I cried like a baby when my cat had to be put down due to having parvo


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2012)

I haz teh custom rom, in your face M_T_M


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I haz teh custom rom, in your face M_T_M

Click to collapse



Explain


----------



## boborone (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry Milad. I was just MTM. Cried like a lil girl when my last cat died. He had leukemia and didn't expect him to live 3 months. Ended up living 3 yrs.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I think I may do that.

Click to collapse



Milad. Pm me

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Explain

Click to collapse



fixed my bricked boot loader, flashed a custom rom,
 I have full unlock (root) now 

features it adds, homebrew apps marketplace, more themes, all languages, latest WP release, and some more


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 3, 2012)

So...I've been in a focus group at work. Apparently I'm so awesome they wanted my opinion. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (Apr 3, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So...I've been in a focus group at work. Apparently I'm so awesome they wanted my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> fixed my bricked boot loader, flashed a custom rom,
> I have full unlock (root) now
> 
> features it adds, homebrew apps marketplace, more themes, all languages, latest WP release, and some more

Click to collapse



'bout time no0b did something right


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> 'bout time no0b did something right

Click to collapse



Well, I think I'm not a noob anymore, since I'm helping people now


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 3, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



Yeap. Fastest ever. 

Unfortunately that's also what she said.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Just for the heck of it. BD try not to be mad at me. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Well, I think I'm not a noob anymore, since I'm helping people now

Click to collapse



We could tell if u noob or not by your thanks, but since a lot of those are "cheat" thanks, no proof 

You are a noob until you flash more then 10 roms or mods


----------



## trell959 (Apr 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Still? He is dead.

Click to collapse



My cat shows his condolences 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> That is cute!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod9

Click to collapse



yep kitties are always cute til the meow and wake you up at 2am 

Anyway what happen i see he is dead in a post? 

Who died?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> We could tell if u noob or not by your thanks, but since a lot of those are "cheat" thanks, no proof
> 
> You are a noob until you flash more then 10 roms or mods

Click to collapse



hey only 20 of those are not real


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> My cat.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod9

Click to collapse







WHY?!?!?!?!? 

I am sorry  poor kitteh 



husam666 said:


> hey only 20 of those are not real

Click to collapse



sure


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey guys!

Milad Im sorry about your cat 
Husam nice to see you finally fixed it 

also i need to write a program in C.. with no clue on how


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> He used to flash Wm ROMs, and has flashed his *mom's molesting*.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod9

Click to collapse




WTF????????? 


Also on another note: 

I got the job description and info for this I.T. Job and seems pretty sweet. 

Just need to find the application form, which i asked my buddy but haven't got anything back 

If i get this job ill be making 35k a year 

right now i make about 18k a year


----------



## trell959 (Apr 3, 2012)

After 8 months, it's time for the beard to go 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> also i need to write a program in C.. with no clue on how

Click to collapse



only one way to do it, wrap a plastic bag around your head... suffocate


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> After 8 months, it's time for the beard to go
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Pics b4 gone? 

Pics after gone ?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> He used to flash Wm ROMs, and has flashed his mom's molesting.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod9

Click to collapse



milestone* lol
and I used to cook my own wm6.1 roms too, but never uploaded them

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> Meow.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod9

Click to collapse



getting a new cat?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Lmfao!!!! That was supposed to say milestone! Autocorrect!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod9

Click to collapse



LMFAO!!

I figured but i was like what on earth could that be an autocorrect from


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 3, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> View attachment 980598
> 
> Just for the heck of it. BD try not to be mad at me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I'll be mad and you'll DUCK....NAO! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 3, 2012)

Like mai shirt? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Like mai shirt?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



LOL

Hmm..


anyway

I rear ended a new minivan on the way to work this morning  

Good news is that it was bumper to bumper and didn't even get a scratch and no cops were near bye to give me a ticket.

The lady was super nice too and i gave her my phone number in case she noticed and scratch or damage later.

I think i am good tho


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Cops ticket you for accidents? They don't do that here...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod9

Click to collapse



ya they give you 180 or more ticket for this reason:
"Failure to stop to avoid accident"

The only reason they get involved if it is a bad accident or the just so happen to be driving in that area and come over and give a ticket 

Its retarded


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Cops don't ticket for that here. Never seen one doing it.
> Ya I rear ended a Camry, a week ago. The bumper just got a little crack in it. The dude was nice, he even said no need to pay, but I used one of my insurance coupons. They're gonna pay him 1000 $ for a whole bumper change.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod9

Click to collapse



ya cops are douche bags here all the time

Also go check the picture thread there is a pic of M_T_M i posted face uncovered and full body


----------



## trell959 (Apr 3, 2012)

The beard is gone! 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The beard is gone!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



the child is grown the dream is gone

IIIIIII I have become comfortably numb


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 3, 2012)

learning how to build my own, customized livecd... its pretty easy
i need a graphic designer though


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> learning how to build my own, customized livecd... its pretty easy
> i need a graphic designer though

Click to collapse



try max,he's good with photoshop


----------



## boborone (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow what a day for weather. Tornados all over around me. Sirens been going off for 3 hours now. Crazy day.

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## trell959 (Apr 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Wow what a day for weather. Tornados all over around me. Sirens been going off for 3 hours now. Crazy day.
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



Scary  the only thing we have to worry about is earthquakes. 

EDIT: You live near Dallas? I just got a text from KTLA

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Cops don't ticket for that here. Never seen one doing it.
> Ya I rear ended a Camry, a week ago. The bumper just got a little crack in it. The dude was nice, he even said no need to pay, but I used one of my insurance coupons. They're gonna pay him 1000 $ for a whole bumper change.

Click to collapse



Insurance coupons? The heck is that?



m1l4droid said:


> Cops ticket you for accidents? They don't do that here...

Click to collapse



Yes, well, I'm sure they don't give tickets in Hell either; I guess that's one of the perks of living in a s***hole. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (Apr 3, 2012)

Well another one just popped up. Tornado should over me after "very large hail" in about 30 minutes. 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Well another one just popped up. Tornado should over me after "very large hail" in about 30 minutes.
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



pics and/or vid or you are drinking agave nectar this early already


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 3, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Insurance coupons? The heck is that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think it works the same way as a food stamp does lol


----------



## boborone (Apr 3, 2012)

There's the green hail. It's the one that just came up by seagoville headed NE that's coming my way.

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> There's the green hail. It's the one that just came up by seagoville headed NE that's coming my way.
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



Where's the funnel cloud???:screwy:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 3, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Where's the funnel cloud???:screwy:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> It's some little coupons we have on the insurance paper and you tear off one for each time you need insurance to pay.

Click to collapse



Yeah no. Here we have a police report filed. The insurance information is exchanged. Then insurance is notified and depending on the state determines whose insurance is billed. Then you have a deductible you pay, and then car is fixed. 

Your rates are then raised. If you were at fault you then have to go to court for a ticket (usually). If the other person was injured, you can also be sued.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 3, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yeah no. Here we have a police report filed. The insurance information is exchanged. Then insurance is notified and depending on the state determines whose insurance is billed. Then you have a deductible you pay, and then car is fixed.
> 
> Your rates are then raised. If you were at fault you then have to go to court for a ticket (usually). If the other person was injured, you can also be sued.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Unless you don't call the cops or they happen to be near by you can avoid ticket and police report...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> That seems like a pain in the a$$. It's way easier here.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod9

Click to collapse



Welcome to the U.S 

Everything is a pain in the ass


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> At least your prisoners won't get raped. Oh wait...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod9

Click to collapse



ya......... 

think again


----------



## boborone (Apr 3, 2012)

OK mtm tell me where I can post videos and ill show you where it went right by me.

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> At least your prisoners won't get raped. Oh wait...

Click to collapse



You've obviously never seen any prison movie ever produced in America.





davidrules7778 said:


> ya.........
> 
> think again

Click to collapse



Yeap....yeap...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> OK mtm tell me where I can post videos and ill show you where it went right by me.
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1178307


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I know, I know, you don't need to tell me how much the USA sucks. I already know.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod9

Click to collapse



Yes. We're the great Satan.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (Apr 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1178307

Click to collapse



Oh sorry der du der

Didn't think of YouTube

Went through rockwall and is headed to Wylie right now

I'm in rockwall 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> And we are the axis of evil.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod9

Click to collapse



You know it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 3, 2012)

Droidx is gone 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Droidx is gone
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Very nice, I also hate motorola now. That means you razr


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 3, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Very nice, I also hate motorola now. That means you razr

Click to collapse



They suck 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> They suck
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



amen, htc all the way


----------



## trell959 (Apr 3, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> amen, htc all the way

Click to collapse



HTC and Samsung ftw

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1178307

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39Jk1fjtA3c&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Eh not good enough for YouTube thread. I went back to look at my videos and realized I had been recording my pocket and holding my phone. I guess I was hitting stop when I thought I was hitting record. In that video it was a couple minutes later the tornado came through town. Right at the tail end you see the wind pick up. 

Oh and btw. I was drinking afterwards. Had a shot with a shiner chaser.

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## boborone (Apr 3, 2012)

wfaa.com/news/local/Severe-weather-blog-Tornado-warnings-issued-145963545.html

Scroll down 4:14 & 4:30
That's me 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39Jk1fjtA3c&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Eh not good enough for YouTube thread. I went back to look at my videos and realized I had been recording my pocket and holding my phone. I guess I was hitting stop when I thought I was hitting record. In that video it was a couple minutes later the tornado came through town. Right at the tail end you see the wind pick up.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



after clicking and watching you video for 10 seconds looking for the funnel i clicked a related video and was like OMG 

LOL


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> wfaa.com/news/local/Severe-weather-blog-Tornado-warnings-issued-145963545.html
> 
> Scroll down 4:14 & 4:30
> That's me
> ...

Click to collapse



wow, that's some scary ****

---------- Post added at 07:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------

any of you guys play minecraft on your android phones?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Apr 4, 2012)

Sup ye old mafia?
Im getting bored of this city... heading to the mountans tomorow


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 4, 2012)

too many deaths around me. its gotta stop. 2 in 2 weeks is too much.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Apr 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> too many deaths around me. its gotta stop. 2 in 2 weeks is too much.

Click to collapse



I cant walk down the street after dark here.... so i know what your sayin


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 4, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I cant walk down the street after dark here.... so i know what your sayin

Click to collapse



One kid, Bryan hung himself. And Eddie just died today in his rsx.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Apr 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> One kid, Bryan hung himself. And Eddie just died today in his rsx.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (Apr 4, 2012)

What's up Mafia? 

*@trell* cold you take a look at that thread? I have a conclusion, but no good fix, only a workaround 

To completely fix it, I'd have to dig deep into the kernel and take a look, but I can't since I don't have the proper environment, skills or time


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



He hit a damn tree.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Apr 4, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> What's up Mafia?
> 
> *@trell* cold you take a look at that thread? I have a conclusion, but no good fix, only a workaround
> 
> To completely fix it, I'd have to dig deep into the kernel and take a look, but I can't since I don't have the proper environment, skills or time

Click to collapse



Replied! 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> He hit a damn tree.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How fast was he going? He die instantly? 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Instagram!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod9

Click to collapse



Follow. 

EDIT: I see all of the IPhone users are complaining  they're all stunned 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What's your name on it? I have the same username as here.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod9

Click to collapse



I followed you :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Instagram!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod9

Click to collapse



What? 
Hipstergram is on android now? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> How fast was he going? He die instantly?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Fast enough for the roof to collapse 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 4, 2012)

Good afternoon


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> WTF happened? What is RSX?

Click to collapse



RSX: A type of car commonly used for street racing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> RSX: A type of car commonly used for street racing.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



They still have street racing, I thought the new trend was highway racing or expressway racing.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> RSX: A type of car commonly used for street racing.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Not really. It doesn't have the power unless you throw money at it and want 250hp

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Not really. It doesn't have the power unless you throw money at it and want 250hp

Click to collapse



Actually it was one of Honda's strongest sellers with the majority of buyers being performance minded yet budget conscious young men.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 4, 2012)

Meh.....

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Does anybody know where I can find the XDA hd app for tablets? I can't find it on Google play...

Click to collapse



Ummmmm.....xda? Maybe?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 4, 2012)

who's bored and have time on their hands, lets spam some ifan forums for the fun of it.
Don't let M_T_M find out


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 4, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> who's bored and have time on their hands, lets spam some ifan forums for the fun of it.
> Don't let M_T_M find out

Click to collapse



Nice, I'm down.

Besides, who's M_T_M? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Nice, I'm down.
> 
> Besides, who's M_T_M?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



sweet, time to troll some ifans lol Heard M_T_M is related to the stig, he's the stig's trolling cousin


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 4, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> sweet, time to troll some ifans lol Heard M_T_M is related to the stig, he's the stig's trolling cousin

Click to collapse



loooooool. So...send me a PM so we can do this.  BD you down?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm down, but I'm late to the party 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm in! I'm always up for trolling iPhags!

Click to collapse



Nice!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You missed my post! 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 4, 2012)

XDA thinks I'm Babydoll? 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> XDA thinks I'm Babydoll?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lulz. The XDA app has been doing that since the last update.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Awesome!
> http://www.malukah.com/free/

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> loooooool. So...send me a PM so we can do this.  BD you down?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Trolling? iThings? So down.... 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> XDA thinks I'm Babydoll?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lolwut? 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> XDA thinks I'm Babydoll?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Tapatlk does that too

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 4, 2012)

:sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::banghead:

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## boborone (Apr 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Tapatlk does that too
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse








* iTouched Epic


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



Support xda, by using xda premium app


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 4, 2012)

So....let me get this straight...
Apparently, the XDA app and Tapatalk think it's "everyone is Babydoll25 day" today??? 


Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 4, 2012)

What are u talking about BD is someone else? 

So lost...


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> What are u talking about BD is someone else?
> 
> So lost...

Click to collapse



No, apparently....my name is showing up next to other people's avatar when they post...or my avatar with their name....I think....

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No, apparently....my name is showing up next to other people's avatar when they post...or my avatar with their name....I think....
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Hmm... its not doing that to me on the premium xda app

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## boborone (Apr 4, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Support xda, by using xda premium app

Click to collapse



I do. Just recently bought taspatalk because the XDA adopted is completely useless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* iTouched Epic


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hmm... its not doing that to me on the premium xda app
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700

Click to collapse



It's not doing it for me either (premium app as well) but there's proof....look at the screenshots trell and boborone provided :what::what::what:

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## trell959 (Apr 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> So are we gonna troll these iPhags or not?

Click to collapse



Lets dooooo ettttt

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah now it thinks BD is trell. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yeah now it thinks BD is trell. View attachment 983029
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Maybe BD is trell and Trell is BD, it's a BD conspiracy


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 4, 2012)

YES

Finally got the application for this awesome I.T job:

Now i just need to fill it out
get 3 reference letters 
a MVD driving record
and update resume 



But if i get it it will be so worth it:
Great pay
Get my foot in the door
Get trained on networking and I.T stuff while continuing school

Get new Jeep soon


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> YES
> 
> Finally got the application for this awesome I.T job:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I work in sales.
I make $30 an hour.
No excess training needed.
Consistent pay.
Relaxed working environment.
Security clearance.

I also have less than $900 in bills a month including rent.

Have fun with that I.T. position. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 4, 2012)

My entire school was silenced by the death of eddie brodecki. Send your prayers out to him and his family. No body deserves to die like that. :thumbdown:

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I work in sales.
> I make $30 an hour.
> No excess training needed.
> Consistent pay.
> ...

Click to collapse



I will as its something i want to do and starting pay is 18bucks an hour for no college degree and i am studying it so there, i couldn't do sales too much ass kissing and annoying 

IMO


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I will as its something i want to do and starting pay is 18bucks an hour for no college degree and i am studying it so there, i couldn't do sales too much ass kissing and annoying
> 
> IMO

Click to collapse



Heh no problem. I don't kiss anyone's ass. I'm just very personable. Oh and I don't cold call people. That's annoying.  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Heh no problem. I don't kiss anyone's ass. I'm just very personable. Oh and I don't cold call people. That's annoying.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



what do u sell?


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> what do u sell?

Click to collapse



Crack

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Crack
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i knew i was going to run into someone posting a type of drug when i posted that 

Anyway my prayers are with your school mate..


----------



## Omnichron (Apr 4, 2012)

david rules... nuff sed.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> what do u sell?

Click to collapse



Diabetes supplies. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Diabetes supplies.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



hmm interesting 

is it easy to sell?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh yeah, hey Milad do you own any lilies?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> hmm interesting
> 
> is it easy to sell?

Click to collapse



With the company I work for, yes. I don't deal with many new patients so it's mostly reordering.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> With the company I work for, yes. I don't deal with many new patients so it's mostly reordering.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



and the demand will never slow down, not with how people eat unhealthy food these days, so a great job to be working at.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 5, 2012)

Troll? 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm sorry for your friend Cam. My prayers are with His family.

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 5, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> and the demand will never slow down, not with how people eat unhealthy food these days, so a great job to be working at.

Click to collapse



Nope, we have 6000 employees and our business is growing. Literally and figuratively.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 5, 2012)

All I do at work is:

- help lost people
- move trucks
- restock 
- help unload truck (when it comes)
- retrieve carts
- Get thing on top shelves for customers 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 5, 2012)

I like morphing into different people.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I miss my cat...

Click to collapse



You never answered my question bro. Do you own/like lilies?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I like morphing into different people.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lulz. Jase Trell hybrid unite!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> The flower? I don't know when you asked it?
> Um, haven't thought of actually, why you ask?

Click to collapse



The lilies native to your region are one of the most toxic substances to feline life. Primarily causing kidney infection, disease, and failure.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 5, 2012)

It could have been caused by an infection
on a side note, anyone got tips on how to sell on ebay?


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I like morphing into different people.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's been happening for a long time here. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> It's been happening for a long time here.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So, far hasn't happen to me. but I have been seeing clones of threads show on xda app, and after refreshing they disappear, weird...


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 5, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> So, far hasn't happen to me. but I have been seeing clones of threads show on xda app, and after refreshing they disappear, weird...

Click to collapse



Happens in my Tapatalk app all the time

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

No wifi dammit hi though







Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 5, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> on a side note, anyone got tips on how to sell on ebay?

Click to collapse



1. Steal items from local Best Buy.
2. Post item on E-Bay.
3. ????
4. Profit!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

(The contents of this post should not be taken as advice. Any and all illegal actions should not be pursued and may subject you to the maximum legal punishment of your area. Please use discretion before doing anything stupid.)


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 5, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> 1. Steal items from local Best Buy.
> 2. Post item on E-Bay.
> 3. ????
> 4. Profit!
> ...

Click to collapse



so, your saying I should post a listing say "unique" 100% pure crack ? Can be sniffed, smoked sticked and everything in between


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 5, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> so, your saying I should post a listing say "unique" 100% pure crack ? Can be sniffed, smoked sticked and everything in between

Click to collapse



If that's what you stole from Best Buy, but please see disclaimer from my previous post. I highly advise against crack sales: unless it's a form of crack prominently and legally sold in Nevada. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 5, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> If that's what you stole from Best Buy, but please see disclaimer from my previous post. I highly advise against crack sales: unless it's a form of crack prominently and legally sold in Nevada.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Yeah my Local Best buy is in a shady neighbourhood lol
I also think it's run by cartels


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Heh. Every time I see someone post a quadrant score I think, "It's over 9000!"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Apr 5, 2012)

'evening, how's it going peeps?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What's your score?

Click to collapse



Dunno. Quadrant is unreliable on the GNex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What's your score?

Click to collapse








Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah exactly how?

Click to collapse



Teh lulz

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Don't combine 2 phones quadrant score lol


----------



## trell959 (Apr 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Teh lulz
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse











m1l4droid said:


> Yeah exactly how?

Click to collapse











htc fan89 said:


> Don't combine 2 phones quadrant score lol

Click to collapse



Watt and I know tricks 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 5, 2012)

From Hobroken.....




And for sh!7s and giggles....Me taking a pic of Sparky taking a pic of mai car
Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Watt and I know tricks
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Damn straight 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 5, 2012)

Now that's a perfect car to troll people with, add blue and red lights on the dashboard, and get ready for trollin fun


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Watt and I know tricks
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Noobs  I got more than 100.000 once but I can't find the pic 

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 5, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Noobs  I got more than 100.000 once but I can't find the pic
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Did you by chance used your time traveling device when you were running quadrant?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Ford crown Victoria? I like that car!
> Btw, y u sold your NS!?

Click to collapse



Yeah, where have u been....I bought the car in February.....
And yeah....NS....Sold 

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------




htc fan89 said:


> Now that's a perfect car to troll people with, add blue and red lights on the dashboard, and get ready for trollin fun

Click to collapse



It actually has the blue and red lights in the trunk...
Only they r disconnected....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 5, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Noobs  I got more than 100.000 once but I can't find the pic
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



It's all about adjusting the....wait, why am I explaining this to you guys....have a look:








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 5, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> It's all about adjusting the....wait, why am I explaining this to you guys....have a look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Omfg that's magic


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## watt9493 (Apr 5, 2012)

Got mai fascinate

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Apr 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Got mai fascinate
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Let me know if you need any help with it. Welcome to Samsung. 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 5, 2012)

Snowflake is getting a roommate soon....

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## trell959 (Apr 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Let me know if you need any help with it. Welcome to Samsung.
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



Its time he's stepped into the world of Samsung 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 5, 2012)

Drunken words are sober thoughts 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake is getting a roommate soon....
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



sounds cool, would it start a Bird turf war

On side note, I hate that I can't root my amaze, I'm using a mac


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 6, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> sounds cool, would it start a Bird turf war
> 
> On side note, I hate that I can't root my amaze, I'm using a mac

Click to collapse



I won't let a "bird war" happen....I've been dealing with birds long enough that I can head off trouble before it happens

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 6, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> sounds cool, would it start a Bird turf war
> 
> On side note, I hate that I can't root my amaze, I'm using a mac

Click to collapse



Don't feel bad.....I haven't rooted mine yet either....and I DON'T have a Mac 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey guys! HTC fan and babydoll I guess you'll be glad to know that the Amaze is successfully S OFFed and its going out of beta soon  I am sorry none of you couldn't be a tester.. the last tests were going on at the time I contacted you :/

And its 3am again  good night

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 6, 2012)

I might need some help with mai samsung

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phistachio (Apr 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I might need some help with mai samsung
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm Phistachio, presenting my service sir. 






Is there anything more beautiful than that? Specially from 6:30 and forward...


----------



## trell959 (Apr 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I might need some help with mai samsung
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes? 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 6, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> I'm Phistachio, presenting my service sir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you check the thread again? Someone else posted 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (Apr 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Did you check the thread again? Someone else posted
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1556965&page=3

That thread? My post was the last...


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 6, 2012)

The new friend caster update is friggin sweet 

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> The new friend caster update is friggin sweet
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500

Click to collapse



Huh?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Huh?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Facebook replacement? 

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Facebook replacement?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500

Click to collapse



Oh. I don't use social media like that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Oh. I don't use social media like that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You use xda. Therefore you're forever alone 

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> You use xda. Therefore you're forever alone
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500

Click to collapse



No, I actually have real life friends, so I'm together alone. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 6, 2012)

Meh?

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh?
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



I slightly enjoy the world of Samsung 

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 6, 2012)

I GOT JUGGERNAUT!!!!! 

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I slightly enjoy the world of Samsung
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500

Click to collapse



There is no slightly. Only do or do not....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Apr 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I slightly enjoy the world of Samsung
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 6, 2012)

Sammy's got the best screens period.... why can't htc get good screens also


----------



## trell959 (Apr 6, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> ewww samsung....

Click to collapse



Step over, you'll like it 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Step over, you'll like it
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Don't quote me that fast


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 6, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> My Desire... I feel bad for selling it. CynogenMod 7.2 bereathed new life into it, it's almost as good as my Nexus S! Fast, and stable! If I get a chance I'll buy another one or a Nexus One.
> 
> @htc fan. HTC is good... if they take out all the Sense crap out of their phones! About the screens, yes, Samsung has the best. Although my Nexus S is SLCD, but Desire's screen, or My sister's Neo V screen, don't even come close to it!

Click to collapse



Samsung = Best. Period. All others die an infidel's death.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 6, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> My Desire... I feel bad for selling it. CynogenMod 7.2 bereathed new life into it, it's almost as good as my Nexus S! Fast, and stable! If I get a chance I'll buy another one or a Nexus One.
> 
> @htc fan. HTC is good... if they take out all the Sense crap out of their phones! About the screens, yes, Samsung has the best. Although my Nexus S is SLCD, but Desire's screen, or My sister's Neo V screen, don't even come close to it!

Click to collapse



Take out the sense is like taking out it's soul

---------- Post added at 12:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 PM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> Samsung = Best. Period. All others die an infidel's death.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Booo!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 6, 2012)

Personally, I like HTC and I like Sense. It's purdy. 
However, as much as I hate them (and I do), Samsung has had the upper edge hardware wise lately.....

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## trell959 (Apr 6, 2012)

I like both, but Samsung all the way 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah, sammy's got great hardware specs, but there UI is too much like apple's but it's 20000 times better than Lg's UI which seems like a copy of sammy's UI.... I love sense, but don't really like the new sense since it doesn't have the circular thing, which reminds me of the early days of sense...


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 6, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Yeah, sammy's got great hardware specs, but there UI is too much like apple's but it's 20000 times better than Lg's UI which seems like a copy of sammy's UI.... I love sense, but don't really like the new sense since it doesn't have the circular thing, which reminds me of the early days of sense...

Click to collapse



I actually like Sense 3(.5) 4.0 is lighter though and I REALLY (RWEEELLLY) like lighter..... 
I also prefer the more natural colors of SLCD to the (my opinion here, keep Ur flaming to urself) oversaturated colours of the SAMOLED that Samsung uses (and manufactures if I'm not mistaken)

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 6, 2012)

why don't all phones have AWS bands, now we have to wait for AWS specific phones to release


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 6, 2012)

Time to step in 
HTC: top
Samsung: great hardware ****ty ui, comes really close to HTC.. ui is the only issue
LG: ui sucks, but its acceptable.. build quality: ok... for a fridge, not a phone
Sony: ui sucks bad, build quality sucks even worse. Better focus on PlayStations.. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I actually like Sense 3(.5) 4.0 is lighter though and I REALLY (RWEEELLLY) like lighter.....
> I also prefer the more natural colors of SLCD to the (my opinion here, keep Ur flaming to urself) oversaturated colours of the SAMOLED that Samsung uses (and manufactures if I'm not mistaken)
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



i agree on the screens, i prefer my incredible for sunlight but i like the amoled on the fassy for displaying pictures.


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Time to step in
> HTC: top
> Samsung: great hardware ****ty ui, comes really close to HTC.. ui is the only issue
> LG: ui sucks, but its acceptable.. build quality: ok... for a fridge, not a phone
> ...

Click to collapse



+10000


----------



## trell959 (Apr 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Time to step in
> HTC: top
> Samsung: great hardware ****ty ui, comes really close to HTC.. ui is the only issue
> LG: ui sucks, but its acceptable.. build quality: ok... for a fridge, not a phone
> ...

Click to collapse



Touchwiz 4!!! Isn't bad. Touchwiz 3 was horrible, but touchwiz 4 is lag free. I like sense, but its too thick for me. But I have to admit, Sense 4 looks awesome. Samsung needs to re-amp their UI...

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 6, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, I just had a crazy idea... what do you think of me to translate the hunger games to Persian? I recently read it in English and haven't found any Persian translations (didn't look hard enough, but anyway) it was easy enough for me to understand completely, and I liked the book... any inputs?

Click to collapse



People still read books??


----------



## SamsungGalaxySII. (Apr 6, 2012)

say hi to an old friend
you might not remember me but i am back


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 6, 2012)

SamsungGalaxySII. said:


> say hi to an old friend
> you might not remember me but i am back

Click to collapse



And that would be? 

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## SamsungGalaxySII. (Apr 6, 2012)

No, but you lot really hated (maybe still do ) hate me.


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 6, 2012)

SamsungGalaxySII. said:


> say hi to an old friend
> you might not remember me but i am back

Click to collapse



Snif, snif...smells like a puppie


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 6, 2012)

SamsungGalaxySII. said:


> say hi to an old friend
> you might not remember me but i am back

Click to collapse



Is that you twich or Purple Llama?

---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Snif, snif...smells like a puppie

Click to collapse



This aren't no dog pound, it's a gentlemen's club


----------



## SamsungGalaxySII. (Apr 6, 2012)

The Hungar Games? It is the next Harry Potter follower of like it or not Twilight so translating it is a great idea unless someone else is already doing so.

edit: and I read that book, it was quite original i thought - how is the movie? is it better than that book?


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 6, 2012)

SamsungGalaxySII. said:


> The Hungar Games? It is the next Harry Potter follower of like it or not Twilight so translating it is a great idea unless someone else is already doing so.
> 
> edit: and I read that book, it was quite original i thought - how is the movie? is it better than that book?

Click to collapse



So...this book takes place in Hungary? 

Also the "Hunger" games....never read the book


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 6, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> The only people I hate are the politicians.
> 
> @everyone. So do you think I should translate the book?

Click to collapse



Go for it, and have fun lol


----------



## SamsungGalaxySII. (Apr 6, 2012)

No it takes in a fantasy world in Modern America after some akoalypse (dont know how to spell it)

the characters main aim is to survive  in a big arena and for survival food is essential so thats why it is called hungar games


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Time to step in
> HTC: top
> Samsung: great hardware ****ty ui, comes really close to HTC.. ui is the only issue
> LG: ui sucks, but its acceptable.. build quality: ok... for a fridge, not a phone
> ...

Click to collapse



Erm. Don't start a war you're destined to lose.






m1l4droid said:


> Fixed it for ya...

Click to collapse



Damn right.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 6, 2012)

SamsungGalaxySII. said:


> No it takes in a fantasy world in Modern America after some akoalypse (dont know how to spell it)
> 
> the characters main aim is to survive  in a big arena and for survival food is essential so thats why it is called hungar games

Click to collapse



*sigh*
Hungar
Hunger
hence "http://www.thehungergames.co.uk/"


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> *sigh*
> Hungar
> Hunger
> hence "http://www.thehungergames.co.uk/"

Click to collapse



what's up M_T_M ? long time no see
i found something that you'll like here -> http://www.penisland.net/ 

also to the mysterious guy: I hope that you aren't that stupid orange guy. Cause if you are GTFO.


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 6, 2012)

'sup homes?   Just been gone for a couple of days to breath some fresh air 

Also about your link...








dexter93 said:


> what's up M_T_M ? long time no see
> i found something that you'll like here -> http://www.penisland.net/
> 
> also to the mysterious guy: I hope that you aren't that stupid orange guy. Cause if you are GTFO.

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> what's up M_T_M ? long time no see
> i found something that you'll like here -> http://www.penisland.net/
> 
> also to the mysterious guy: I hope that you aren't that stupid orange guy. Cause if you are GTFO.

Click to collapse




LOL i was scared what that site was then i was like ooooooooooooo


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> 'sup homes?   Just been gone for a couple of days to breath some fresh air
> 
> Also about your link...

Click to collapse



Nothing much... been into building custom livecd's, writing user friendly guides for extremely advanced operations, graphics editing, maintaining irc channels and building irc bots. Also facing tons of pm's and stupid people. Nothing unusual at all 

and whats best on that? I have to do everything. I also need to get to know C programming, because the guy who wrote the program on which everything is based didn't add some modules that will make newbie's life a LOT easier.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Nothing much... been into building custom livecd's, writing user friendly guides for extremely advanced operations, graphics editing, maintaining irc channels and building irc bots. Also facing tons of pm's and stupid people. Nothing unusual at all
> 
> and whats best on that? I have to do everything. I also need to get to know C programming, because the guy who wrote the program on which everything is based didn't add some modules that will make newbie's life a LOT easier.

Click to collapse



Sounds like a lot of work and would seem like less if you were getting paid for all that


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Nothing much... been into building custom livecd's, writing user friendly guides for extremely advanced operations, graphics editing, maintaining irc channels and building irc bots. Also facing tons of pm's and stupid people. Nothing unusual at all
> 
> and whats best on that? I have to do everything. I also need to get to know C programming, because the guy who wrote the program on which everything is based didn't add some modules that will make newbie's life a LOT easier.

Click to collapse



Dam, you are truely dexter lol, on a side note I learn "Car " in Albanian means "penis" thank you top gear


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 6, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Dam, you are truely dexter lol, on a side note I learn "Car " in Albanian means "penis" thank you top gear

Click to collapse



LOL


Here:
Guy:
"Hey ladies want to sit on my car?" 
Girls: Sure 
Guy: starts getting naked.. 
Girls: WTF?!?!?


LMAO


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 6, 2012)

and peach in Albanian means lady's garden if you know what I mean lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 6, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> and peach in Albanian means lady's garden if you know what I mean lol

Click to collapse



LOL

Can i pull my car into the peach?  LULZ


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Nothing much... been into building custom livecd's, writing user friendly guides for extremely advanced operations, graphics editing, maintaining irc channels and building irc bots. Also facing tons of pm's and stupid people. Nothing unusual at all
> 
> and whats best on that? I have to do everything. I also need to get to know C programming, because the guy who wrote the program on which everything is based didn't add some modules that will make newbie's life a LOT easier.

Click to collapse



IRC bots? You building a net? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> IRC bots? You building a net?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I was tired of having people asking the same all over again and again.. so I made a bot, put commands to it and it now replies appropriately 
If you want to have fun, don't come on #unbrick @freenode.net .. its quite boring in there... (I'll be there in 10-15' if you wanna chat )

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I was tired of having people asking the same all over again and again.. so I made a bot, put commands to it and it now replies appropriately
> If you want to have fun, don't come on #unbrick @freenode.net .. its quite boring in there... (I'll be there in 10-15' if you wanna chat )
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA

Click to collapse



How about work your magic at captivate glide section


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 6, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> How about work your magic at captivate glide section

Click to collapse



Captivate? Samsuck? 
What do you want from me?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Captivate? Samsuck?
> What do you want from me?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA

Click to collapse



Actually, I'm going be ditching samsuck soon, so Htc all the way lol...


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 6, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Actually, I'm going be ditching samsuck soon, so Htc all the way lol...

Click to collapse



Flawed logic is flawed

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## boborone (Apr 6, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=24533010



rukshmani said:


> I have reported them. Just click on the triangle button on the right hand side corner and spend a few second. If everyone starts doing it, it will make moderators do something.

Click to collapse



About post number 3854 or so. You would think he's talking about trolls or something like that, right? .........nope. A dev didn't release a leak yet. Hahaha really?! Epic dumba$$ gimme noob. Oh what are we breeding nowadays? 

Mtm can please share what his complaint was when he wrote the report? PLEEEEASE


* iTouched Epic


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Flawed logic is flawed
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500

Click to collapse



Lol indeed.. but I know stuff mostly for HTC devices..  and some stuff about Qualcomm chipsets in general.. but either way I would be useless on Samsung devices... Things are way too good there. Here we have 80 million security checks
Plus that I would get in AdamOutler's fields...


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Flawed logic is flawed
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500

Click to collapse



lol yeah not sure why I got it anyway, was bored of Motoblur lol


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 7, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> lol yeah not sure why I got it anyway, was bored of Motoblur lol

Click to collapse



I saw something on the marketplace.. u selling your amaze?,

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 7, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I saw something on the marketplace.. u selling your amaze?,
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA

Click to collapse



Bored of it... Also to complicate to root old htc phones were so freaking easy to mess around with...miss those days

Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 7, 2012)

These are my quadrant scores for my amaze and samsung cg 
I know there's screen shoot, but i used the old fashion way lol

Samsung cg





Htc amaze


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 7, 2012)

I hate the blue used in ics  its so ugly

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I hate the blue used in ics  its so ugly
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500

Click to collapse



Guessing blue isn't your favorite color lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 7, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Guessing blue isn't your favorite color lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Actually my least. I loved gingerbreads color

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Actually my least. I loved gingerbreads color
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500

Click to collapse



You liked the weird yellow glow LOL?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 7, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> You liked the weird yellow glow LOL?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using xda premium

Click to collapse



the awesome green and orange

---------- Post added 7th April 2012 at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was 6th April 2012 at 11:46 PM ----------

ics! y u no work!

---------- Post added at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------

who likes my new avvy?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> who likes my new avvy?

Click to collapse



Not me. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Not me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



y u no like  i can never change damn avatars


----------



## trell959 (Apr 7, 2012)

Birthday in a couple hours! 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Birthday in a couple hours!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



live it up


----------



## trell959 (Apr 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> live it up

Click to collapse



Hell yeah 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 7, 2012)

Happy birthday trell!!!!! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hotel India
Mike Alpha Foxtrot India Alpha

Lima Oscar Lima
I love talking like this XrayDelta

and Happy birthday trell


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Birthday in a couple hours!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Happy B day trell

Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Trell 
Pipsqueak and Snowflake want wish you a Happy Birthday as well 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## trell959 (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## lamborg (Apr 7, 2012)

Never go what this thread was all about.


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 7, 2012)

lamborg said:


> Never go what this thread was all about.

Click to collapse



It's a Gentlemen's thread


----------



## boborone (Apr 7, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> It's a Gentlemen's thread

Click to collapse



*cough
bd
*cough
lady
*cough

:beer:

* iTouched Epic


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> *cough
> bd
> *cough
> lady
> ...

Click to collapse



Fine it's a Gentlemen's club, so can include all those and more


----------



## lamborg (Apr 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> *cough
> bd
> *cough
> lady
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 7, 2012)

lamborg said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 7, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Fine it's a Gentlemen's club, so can include all those and more

Click to collapse



Ummmm....WRONG! 
IT'S NOT A GENTLEMEN'S ANYTHING

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummmm....WRONG!
> IT'S NOT A GENTLEMEN'S ANYTHING
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



so, Back to being a Mafia headquarters?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 7, 2012)

FYI both Snowflake and Pipsqueak are female....so, technically there's Three Chicks here

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## lamborg (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Apr 7, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> so, Back to being a Mafia headquarters?

Click to collapse



Yes. Pipsqueak approves of this.

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## lamborg (Apr 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. Pipsqueak approves of this.
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse








In for mafia


----------



## trell959 (Apr 7, 2012)

Dead thread

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Dead thread
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not yet, but someone's going be sleeping with the fishes tonight


----------



## boborone (Apr 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Dead thread
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's your bday. Getoff XDA and party.

Btw happy birthday 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 7, 2012)

hey people
i know you are online and bored

join the irc 

*
IRC now created:*

 add server:

_irc.wyldryde.org/6667_

connect to channel:
_
/join #XDA-Sviluppatori_


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 7, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hey people
> i know you are online and bored
> 
> join the irc
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm on....no one else is. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I'm on....no one else is.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I'll be there in 5... It was dinner time 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 7, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I'll be there in 5... It was dinner time
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA

Click to collapse



Dead IRC is dead.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mafia dead thread is very dead.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 8, 2012)

This:






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 8, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 8, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


>

Click to collapse



Hahahahaha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dead thread

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Dead thread
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Apr 8, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


>

Click to collapse



Bump


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 8, 2012)

back home bump


----------



## lamborg (Apr 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys. I've started the hardware modding project. Any help is appreciated.
> Here:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1588625

Click to collapse



The thread is visible on the forum. There's no need to post the url of your thread in diff. threads. Seen you before too.


----------



## lamborg (Apr 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm a mafia member, how dare you tell me what to do?!

Click to collapse








If you wanna stay at this place, follow my orders.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm a mafia member, how dare you tell me what to do?!

Click to collapse



This, Back off him He was just sharing with mafia mates here


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm a mafia member, how dare you tell me what to do?!

Click to collapse


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 8, 2012)

Morning. Happy Easter everyone. Don't know how many people here celebrate. 

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 8, 2012)

happy easter dude


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 8, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> happy easter dude

Click to collapse



Maz, do you use chainfires nomoarpowah?

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 8, 2012)

lamborg said:


> If you wanna stay at this place, follow my orders.

Click to collapse



How about you gtfo.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Maz, do you use chainfires nomoarpowah?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500

Click to collapse



Never heard of it, HOw come? I'll go have a look


----------



## husam666 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bow before me now!! 

Sent from my no more halfbricked HD7S using Board Express


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Bow before me now!!
> 
> Sent from my no more halfbricked HD7S using Board Express

Click to collapse



You fixed? 


And no


----------



## lamborg (Apr 8, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> How about you gtfo.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse








You don't tell your boss to gtfo, you effng gtfo.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 8, 2012)

lamborg said:


> You don't tell your boss to gtfo, you effng gtfo.

Click to collapse


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 8, 2012)

lamborg said:


> You don't tell your boss to gtfo, you effng gtfo.

Click to collapse


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Who said you are the boss?
> Guys, prepare your guns, we are going hunting.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



And bring this gun people


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 8, 2012)

ungrateful bastards 
Wazzup mafia? Happy Easter for everyone celebrating ! We celebrate Easter  next week though here 

And stop the fight, or I'll kick your butts really hard

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trololololo

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> ungrateful bastards
> Wazzup mafia? Happy Easter for everyone celebrating ! We celebrate Easter  next week though here
> 
> And stop the fight, or I'll kick your butts really hard
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> ungrateful bastards
> Wazzup mafia? Happy Easter for everyone celebrating ! We celebrate Easter  next week though here
> 
> And stop the fight, or I'll kick your butts really hard
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup dude, Who's ungrateful?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 8, 2012)

lamborg said:


> You don't tell your boss to gtfo, you effng gtfo.

Click to collapse



You are NO ONE'S BOSS HERE.... 
Don't make me send Pipsqueak after you....

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 8, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup dude, Who's ungrateful?

Click to collapse



A bunch of noobs in my dev thread... *****ing about ETAs... Lol I should let them brick their phone for good .. that will teach them 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## lamborg (Apr 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You are NO ONE'S BOSS HERE....
> Don't make me send Pipsqueak after you....
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Aye the Mafia bauss


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> A bunch of noobs in my dev thread... *****ing about ETAs... Lol I should let them brick their phone for good .. that will teach them
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA

Click to collapse



XDXD unlucky dude  And sounds tempting, nothing against that in the rules


----------



## lamborg (Apr 8, 2012)

this ain't a random have fun thread??






Some people got me wrong here


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> A bunch of noobs in my dev thread... *****ing about ETAs... Lol I should let them brick their phone for good .. that will teach them
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA

Click to collapse



That will show them lol, be funny


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 8, 2012)

lamborg said:


> this ain't a random have fun thread??
> 
> 
> 
> Some people got me wrong here

Click to collapse




Just a chat thread dude


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 8, 2012)

lamborg said:


> this ain't a random have fun thread??
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## lamborg (Apr 8, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


>

Click to collapse



an obvious fail is obvious


----------



## boborone (Apr 8, 2012)

lamborg said:


> an obvious fail is obvious

Click to collapse



Yes you are

* iTouched Epic


----------



## lamborg (Apr 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yes you are
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



no, I ain't. What about the word obvious you don't understand?


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 8, 2012)

lamborg said:


> no, I ain't. What about the word obvious you don't understand?

Click to collapse



Guys, chill out. It was for fun, don't take it personally lol


----------



## boborone (Apr 8, 2012)

lamborg said:


> no, I ain't. What about the word obvious you don't understand?

Click to collapse



What about don't come in here trolling do you not understand. This is peaceful thread of chill. Not noobs come in and make noise. Chill out and chat or kindly leave. Good day.

* iTouched Epic


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> What about don't come in here trolling do you not understand. This is peaceful thread of chill. Not noobs come in and make noise. Chill out and chat or kindly leave. Good day.
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



I second this.

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 8, 2012)

lamborg said:


> Aye the Mafia bauss

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak is the official Birdie Enforcer. You DON'T wanna mess with Her....

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## lamborg (Apr 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> What about don't come in here trolling do you not understand. This is peaceful thread of chill. Not noobs come in and make noise. Chill out and chat or kindly leave. Good day.
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



Well, I was already chilling out. _Obviously_(if you know this word) you made the noise while I was chilling.
Good day to you too.


----------



## boborone (Apr 8, 2012)

lamborg said:


> Well, I was already chilling out. _Obviously_(if you know this word) you made the noise while I was chilling.
> Good day to you too.

Click to collapse



Obviously by the thanks my post got. Others agree with me. You will make no friends with your current attitude here. Please stop. You are making yourself unwelcome. Mods understand the point of this thread is to get away from members like you and may deal you a warning to keep out. Just saying man. You seriously need to consider making these people friends and not trolling them.

* iTouched Epic


----------



## boborone (Apr 8, 2012)

This is the grown up side of off topic. 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## lamborg (Apr 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Obviously by the thanks my post got. Others agree with me. You will make no friends with your current attitude here. Please stop. You are making yourself unwelcome. Mods understand the point of this thread is to get away from members like you and may deal you a warning to keep out. Just saying man. You seriously need to consider making these people friends and not trolling them.
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



Seriously man, I came here asked what was it all about, hinted to be a funny thread, the same was all I did. You may see by all of my others posts, I always, 100% times tend to stay on the topic.


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 8, 2012)

Time to go back on to topic, what's the best ice cream you guys ate?


----------



## lamborg (Apr 8, 2012)

eh... nvm


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 8, 2012)

lamborg said:


> If that's so, who approves here?

Click to collapse



Look in the first post. But I doubt he will approve.

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm bored. 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## boborone (Apr 8, 2012)

Ice cream
BlueBell homemade vanilla

Milad
Try scratching and make a brushed metal look.

And speaking of on topic in off topic, where's sake?

* iTouched Epic


----------



## boborone (Apr 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Soooo no paint?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Yes sir

* iTouched Epic


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Soooo no paint?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Nice book on thermodynamics lol


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 8, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Time to go back on to topic, what's the best ice cream you guys ate?

Click to collapse



Either Coconut or something and cherry, i don't know what it was, only that it had cherry in, was nice


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm mad that I can't root any of my phones on a mac....


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 9, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> I'm mad that I can't root any of my phones on a mac....

Click to collapse



Get a PC
Root phone(s)
Profit
???

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Get a PC
> Root phone(s)
> Profit
> ???
> ...

Click to collapse



So your saying to snatch a pc from my university lol sounds like a plan

Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello Mafia 

Today I watched a sad war between Paradoxx and Bezke (devs)... Bezke insulted Paradoxx and accused him of stealing his work (war is still underway). But I love bezke's work, and I don't want anything to happen to him because of this stupid thing...  AOKP >> Hydrogen ICS (browser lags a bit, and AOKP is much, MUCH smoother than Hydrogen ICS, even though they're both based off the same kernel and both are AOKP).


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 9, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> So your saying to snatch a pc from my university lol sounds like a plan
> 
> Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse




I said nothing of the sort!
Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Apr 9, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Hello Mafia
> 
> Today I watched a sad war between Paradoxx and Bezke (devs)... Bezke insulted Paradoxx and accused him of stealing his work (war is still underway). But I love bezke's work, and I don't want anything to happen to him because of this stupid thing...  AOKP >> Hydrogen ICS (browser lags a bit, and AOKP is much, MUCH smoother than Hydrogen ICS, even though they're both based off the same kernel and both are AOKP).

Click to collapse



I knew this was coming. And I really don't like Bezke. Begging for donations and thanks? And after all, the donations should go to the AOKP team, not him. He found out we had AOKP ported to us (i777)from his i9100 build, and again accused us of stealing. So he opens a thread of his AOKP build and it has more bugs than the one we ported over! We tell him about the bugs and he becomes angry and closed the thread! So a better dev (In my opinion) takes over AOkP for the i777. And it is smooth. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 9, 2012)

Wtf is all the hype with aokp? Why is that big now? Wtf is it?

* iTouched Epic


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I knew this was coming. And I really don't like Bezke. Begging for donations and thanks? And after all, the donations should go to the AOKP team, not him. He found out we had AOKP ported to us (i777)from his i9100 build, and again accused us of stealing. So he opens a thread of his AOKP build and it has more bugs than the one we ported over! We tell him about the bugs and he becomes angry and closed the thread! So a better dev (In my opinion) takes over AOkP for the i777. And it is smooth.

Click to collapse



And once again I have to reiterate that the smart choice is to not use AOKP. 

Remember, if you kang, your head the mods will bang.

That is all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> And once again I have to reiterate that the smart choice is to not use AOKP.
> 
> Remember, if you kang, your head the mods will bang.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Or go with NRGZ or wait he only does HTC


----------



## trell959 (Apr 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Wtf is all the hype with aokp? Why is that big now? Wtf is it?
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



They'll crawl back to CM anyway







jaseglenn4 said:


> And once again I have to reiterate that the smart choice is to not use AOKP.
> 
> Remember, if you kang, your head the mods will bang.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't use AOKP, but I have tried it. I'm happy on Slim ICS. It has ASS settings.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 9, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Or go with NRGZ or wait he only does HTC

Click to collapse



If I every go back to HTC, I will only use Mike1986's roms. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> If I every go back to HTC, I will only use Mike1986's roms.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Seriously, I don't want to comment this

Good morning mafia 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> His ROMs are awesome. Although I hate Sense. I flashed the port of his ROM on my friend's Desire Z and it was waaaaaaaaaaaaaay faster than the original ROM he was running... although it's Sense 3.5. Now that's impressive.
> 
> Guys, I talked to a car paint guy, and he said he can paint my tablet for me! And the price he said was pretty good!

Click to collapse



Give it a cool, matte black look 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## Phistachio (Apr 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> And once again I have to reiterate that the smart choice is to not use AOKP.
> 
> Remember, if you kang, your head the mods will bang.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I also tried CM9, but Bezke's AOKP just feels and is better.



trell959 said:


> I knew this was coming. And I really don't like Bezke. Begging for donations and thanks? And after all, the donations should go to the AOKP team, not him. He found out we had AOKP ported to us (i777)from his i9100 build, and again accused us of stealing. So he opens a thread of his AOKP build and it has more bugs than the one we ported over! We tell him about the bugs and he becomes angry and closed the thread! So a better dev (In my opinion) takes over AOkP for the i777. And it is smooth.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bezke never begged for donations or thanks. I've heard about that i777 rumour... I have no idea what to say because his i9100 is perfect.

To prevent any bias from me, I went and tried out Hydrogen. Did my own tests ie browser performance, antutu and overall scrolling. Bezke's AOKP won by a long shot. His smoothness is irreplaceable, really. His rom is the smoothest I've ever tried, so I am no recommending this ROM to everyone.


----------



## Phistachio (Apr 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Actually, I was thinking gloss black. If I go matte, the paint is gonna be very vulnerable. to sharp objects. And personally I like gloss black better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree fully. But in the meantime, I found AOKP much more stable and "secure". I browse a lot, so browser speed is pretty much the deciding factor. And the browsing speed in AOKP is unmatched


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey Pistachio does camera recording work yet in the link in your sig?


----------



## Phistachio (Apr 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey Pistachio does camera recording work yet in the link in your sig?

Click to collapse



Yep! 1080p and MP4 with 48kHz and 128kbits recording 

That's another plus over CM9 : stereo audio recording and MP4 format instead of 3GPP 

If you're coming from CM9, just wipe cache and dalvik. If from stock, then a factory reset and system format (mounts and storage - format system) is recommended for uber awesomness


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 9, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Yep! 1080p and MP4 with 48kHz and 128kbits recording
> 
> That's another plus over CM9 : stereo audio recording and MP4 format instead of 3GPP
> 
> If you're coming from CM9, just wipe cache and dalvik. If from stock, then a factory reset and system format (mounts and storage - format system) is recommended for uber awesomness

Click to collapse



Awesome  thanks will download now 

On GB tw at the moment 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## Phistachio (Apr 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awesome  thanks will download now
> 
> On GB tw at the moment
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mmm, if so, then do the following, just to be safe :


Download and flash XXLPQ (unzip the zip file first!)
After that flashed, let the phone reboot, then go to Download mode again and flash a CF-Root kernel with ODIN in PDA (unzip the .zip file of course!)
After having CWM, proceed to download CM9 Resurrection Edition and flash it with *ODIN* in *PDA* (because of the bootloaders)
Reboot
Download the AOKP ROM, and put it in the internal SD card
Reboot into CWM Recovery
Wipe cache and dalvik cache
Flash AOKP
Reboot
???
Awesome ICS in yer phone 

If you want more info regarding the CM9 Resurrection edition, go to CM9's thread here 

PS : That may sound a lot of steps, but in total, it'll only take 10 mins  (XXLPQ flash ~3mins, Kernel flash ~30secs, CM9 Ressurection Edition ~2:30mins, AOKP flash ~2:mins).


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Lame!

Click to collapse



Shh! you 


Phistachio said:


> Mmm, if so, then do the following, just to be safe :
> 
> 
> Download and flash XXLPQ (unzip the zip file first!)
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, Seems alot of steps for a rom though 

edit: I  am rooted btw


----------



## Phistachio (Apr 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Shh! you
> 
> 
> Thanks, Seems alot of steps for a rom though
> ...

Click to collapse



Woops, didn't PS early enough 

That's just the safe way, you could just flash CM9 resurrection edition and then AOKP, but I like to provide other people with the safest and most secure route 

When you flash XXLPQ, you'll lose root  It'll only take 8:30-9mins max


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 9, 2012)

Ah okay dude , Cheers  I shall have a go now


----------



## Phistachio (Apr 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah okay dude , Cheers  I shall have a go now

Click to collapse



Awesome! Report back if you need help or if you've ran into some issues


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 9, 2012)

Any chance someone here knows ARM assembly? I'm trying to reverse something.. some help would be great 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Any chance someone here knows ARM assembly? I'm trying to reverse something.. some help would be great
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA

Click to collapse



The shoulder attatches to the upper arm, then that to the forearm, then to wrist and hand, look at your's for a reference, Who you trying to disect?


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> The shoulder attatches to the upper arm, then that to the forearm, then to wrist and hand, look at your's for a reference, Who you trying to disect?

Click to collapse



Lol Max... Just the one x 
But its a hard task 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Lol Max... Just the one x
> But its a hard task
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA

Click to collapse



xD, Nice, You have one? 

---------- Post added at 02:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------

Thanks to waterdamage, USB transfer no longer works


----------



## husam666 (Apr 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> You fixed?
> 
> 
> And no

Click to collapse



YEPP, it's freaking awesome


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD, Nice, You have one?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------
> 
> Thanks to waterdamage, USB transfer no longer works

Click to collapse



Nope. Too expensive  but I entered a competition with that as a prize... Wish me luck 

How did you do that? Poor sgs2

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Nope. Too expensive  but I entered a competition with that as a prize... Wish me luck
> 
> How did you do that? Poor sgs2
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA

Click to collapse



Nice dude good luck 

Picture this, You've walked up a ski run whilst skiing to help someone who's hurt themselves falling over, eventually they ski back down and the only option is to roll back down 200m to your skiis, Ended up with a pocket full of snow and a dead phone for a day or 2   Now that im home, No USB transfer dam 


husam666 said:


> YEPP, it's freaking awesome

Click to collapse



nice nice 

Wait, sowhat can you even do to WP7 once it's been rooted/modded/jb ?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> As much as you can do with jailbroken iphart. So, not much.
> Android ftw.
> 
> Man, I can't wait to paint my tablet. It's gonna look awesome.

Click to collapse



lololol XD

Nice dude, When will it be done?


----------



## Phistachio (Apr 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD, Nice, You have one?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------
> 
> Thanks to waterdamage, USB transfer no longer works

Click to collapse



Wait, so no AOKP now?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 9, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Wait, so no AOKP now?

Click to collapse



Nope  I was trying to transfer over wifi but everything i try limits at 100mb's, Ill try use ftp later today , Guess thats the best I could do


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nope  I was trying to transfer over wifi but everything i try limits at 100mb's, Ill try use ftp later today , Guess thats the best I could do

Click to collapse



Try WiFi explorer pro. Works fine for me 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 9, 2012)

Going back to aokp today from tw. Ewe.

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Um, try an sdcard reader?

Click to collapse



Why didn't I think of that, lol thanks will try soon, , awesome about the paint, and how come watt?





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Try WiFi explorer pro. Works fine for me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA

Click to collapse



costs I tried the free, limited at 100Mb






Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Why didn't I think of that, lol thanks will try soon, , awesome about the paint, and how come watt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The only thing tw has on aokp is useable in call audio.

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> The only thing tw has on aokp is useable in call audio.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500

Click to collapse



Fair enough nice,


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> costs I tried the free, limited at 100Mb
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



costs?

 

Hmm.. I have to configure some stuff in C now... Lol I must get to know how to code properly.. I have to make a tool in C 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> costs?
> View attachment 992575
> 
> Hmm.. I have to configure some stuff in C now... Lol I must get to know how to code properly.. I have to make a tool in C
> ...

Click to collapse



lmao xD 

Also damn unlucky 
I got AOKP working, but constant keyboard crashes plus no APN's so no data meaning I have to download a different keyboard elsewhere to use then put on SD, Dammit, so far, it dissapoints me


----------



## husam666 (Apr 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice dude good luck
> 
> Picture this, You've walked up a ski run whilst skiing to help someone who's hurt themselves falling over, eventually they ski back down and the only option is to roll back down 200m to your skiis, Ended up with a pocket full of snow and a dead phone for a day or 2   Now that im home, No USB transfer dam
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



fully unlocked 

registry editor, file manager, illegal apps etc etc


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> fully unlocked
> 
> registry editor, file manager, illegal apps etc etc

Click to collapse



That sounds nice  how are you Husam?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> fully unlocked
> 
> registry editor, file manager, illegal apps etc etc

Click to collapse



Sounds good 

Congrats


----------



## husam666 (Apr 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> That sounds nice  how are you Husam?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA

Click to collapse



I'm good thanks, what about you mate?

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------


@milad Android can suck my d!ck


----------



## trell959 (Apr 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I'm good thanks, what about you mate?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hd2 is the only non android phone I liked 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> ---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> HD2 is a beast. I'm gonna buy one if I get a chance. My bro in-law has one and if he decided to sell, I'm gonna buy his. For sure.

Click to collapse



My friend had one, thought it was a piece of sh!t and gave it to me! 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Haven't given it to the guy to paint yet. First I need a cellphone disassembly tool, to detach the back cover. I've sanded the damaged part and now it's smooth. Only need that tool, and some masking tape to get it done. I'm gonna go with gloss black.

Click to collapse



Disassembling tool? Have you considered a knife/thin credit card?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I'm good thanks, what about you mate?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Quite good bro. Trying to get a bit deeper into devving... Hexediting, reversing, trying to code in C and understand bootloader structures 

Lol the last time I booted windows was just to edit a picture in Photoshop.. 3 days ago.. I'm slowly becoming a linux freak 


Also I got to play with a Nokia lumia 800. It's too damn fast and smooth 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Maybe but isn't that gonna damage it?

Click to collapse



If you jam it in there. A credit card should work perfectly if you're careful.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 9, 2012)

I finally unlocked my amaze's bootloader, now to tackle rooting it lol


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> If you jam it in there. A credit card should work perfectly if you're careful.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



the best tool for such job is a guitar pick. I prefer size M.


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 9, 2012)

Edited: going try on a pc for rooting...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 9, 2012)

guitar pick will work or nail or tool, I just used a tool for my phone, Guitar pick would probably be good though


----------



## Phistachio (Apr 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nope  I was trying to transfer over wifi but everything i try limits at 100mb's, Ill try use ftp later today , Guess thats the best I could do

Click to collapse



Did you try AirDroid?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 9, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Did you try AirDroid?

Click to collapse



Nah, but after flashing using microsd the keyboard kept crashing so i couldn;t sign in anywhere, so put a keyboard on micro sd then put in phone the rom wouldnt recognise the sd and because of water damage the phone turns itself on and i cant use hardware keys to get into recovery really, found a setting to finally get into recovery now restoring a nandroid very luckily  Damn it sucks i might try another time lol


----------



## trell959 (Apr 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> WP7 is fast and smooth. I really like it about that. But my CM9 running Nexus S doesn't fall behind I assure you that!  Hope Windows 8 is like that too, so when their cheap tablets become available, I'll jump ship (only for tablets). Still gonna rock with my Android phone, be it a Galaxy Note, or a Galaxy S III, or something else.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, I wish though 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nah, but after flashing using microsd the keyboard kept crashing so i couldn;t sign in anywhere, so put a keyboard on micro sd then put in phone the rom wouldnt recognise the sd and because of water damage the phone turns itself on and i cant use hardware keys to get into recovery really, found a setting to finally get into recovery now restoring a nandroid very luckily  Damn it sucks i might try another time lol

Click to collapse



Wow...why were you swimming with your phone again?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Wow...why were you swimming with your phone again?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



To take pictures of the sharks Of course 

---------- Post added at 06:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 PM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> @Max. Have it repaired man. That phone is really powerful, it's a pity to see it broken like this.
> 
> Guys it's only ten o'clock here but I'm sleepy so good night.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Restored the nandroid, apart from the USB it is fine, I took it apart earlier though to check the insides, incredibly easy to do i might change the rear housing


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 9, 2012)

Kanging it up
Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## trell959 (Apr 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Kanging it up
> Sent from my SCH-I500

Click to collapse



Draw something. :thumbdown:

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 9, 2012)

Keeping it simple until I get my sgs2 back.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 9, 2012)

My Mom isn't even out of the hospital yet and Her co-pays are in the Thousands of dollars....

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My Mom isn't even out of the hospital yet and Her co-pays are in the Thousands of dollars....
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Sad to hear that, Hope it's nothing serious and that's outrageous hospital costs, makes me feel good of a government funded healthcare....


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 9, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Sad to hear that, Hope it's nothing serious and that's outrageous hospital costs, makes me feel good of a government funded healthcare....

Click to collapse



It's the same hospitalization from January. Only She left the First (Critical/Acute Care) Hospital and is now (since Jan 27th) in a Different Rehab Hospital.
All these charges ARE AFTER THE INSURANCE PAID THEIR PART. 
(sorry for yelling)
(Edited because, I'm apparently an idiot that can't sell
Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's the same hospitalization from January. Only She left the First (Critical/Acute Care) Hospital and is now (since Jan 27th) in a Different Rehab Hospital.
> All these charges ARE AFTER THE INSURANCE PAID THEIR PART.
> (sorry for yelling)
> (Edited because, I'm apparently an idiot that can't sell
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



wow, Didn't know that, Hope she get's better soon, and that's some expensive bills even after insurance paid.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 9, 2012)

Just installed linux mint kde on my netbook awww yeah


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 10, 2012)

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2012/04/09/sopa-supporters-await-cash-infusion-from-netflix-pac/
netflix is supporting sopa and sopa type legislation!


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2012/04/09/sopa-supporters-await-cash-infusion-from-netflix-pac/
> netflix is supporting sopa and sopa type legislation!

Click to collapse



Dam, I use netflix It's a decent services, but that's just stupid and I know why they are supporting so, people wouldn't have other methods to watch stuff online.


----------



## boborone (Apr 10, 2012)

* iTouched Epic


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 10, 2012)

Temporarylyforeveralone.jpg 
Trololololix 



boborone said:


> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse





Sent from my SCH-I510 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 10, 2012)

Zoom in. My girl is in the pic.






Thems not my 4 feet

* iTouched Epic


----------



## boborone (Apr 10, 2012)

My neighbor has long hair and beard. Name is Tex. People are great. 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## boborone (Apr 10, 2012)

But yeah. Right now only about a 3rd are here. Getting more everyday. 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Zoom in. My girl is in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought you kicked her out ...or is that another one?

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 10, 2012)

gonna buy this
http://swappa.com/listing/UMZ853/view


----------



## trell959 (Apr 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> gonna buy this
> http://swappa.com/listing/UMZ853/view

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I thought you kicked her out ...or is that another one?
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



ehhh it's the same one. She's back


----------



## trell959 (Apr 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> ehhh it's the same one. She's back

Click to collapse



Good thing or bad thing? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



picture is invalid


----------



## boborone (Apr 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Good thing or bad thing?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not sure. I'll have to get back to you on that.

* iTouched Epic


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 10, 2012)

I miss using my incredible. I'm switching back tomorrow. But for now, night guys.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Apr 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I miss using my incredible. I'm switching back tomorrow. But for now, night guys.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Night 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> ehhh it's the same one. She's back

Click to collapse



Not necessarily a bad thing if you are working things out. People make mistakes and hopefully learn from them and come out the other side a better person. 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## boborone (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope she does. She already knows she is on some seriouslythin ice right now. It's kinda cool her friends are on my side with this whole ordeal. I'm just feeling her out right now and we'll see where things go. Thanks bd.

* iTouched Epic


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> I hope she does. She already knows she is on some seriouslythin ice right now. It's kinda cool her friends are on my side with this whole ordeal. *I'm just feeling her out right now* and we'll see where things go. Thanks bd.

Click to collapse



I bet you are. :-o

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 10, 2012)

Uh so guys. My browser disappeared this morning on my GNex. No pass go, no system files, nothing. Just gone. WTF?!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 10, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Uh so guys. My browser disappeared this morning on my GNex. No pass go, no system files, nothing. Just gone. WTF?!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I told you, its a defective model... Ship it to me, I can fix it 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 10, 2012)

Lol unlucky jase


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 10, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Uh so guys. My browser disappeared this morning on my GNex. No pass go, no system files, nothing. Just gone. WTF?!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



That happen to me on the galaxy nexus but with gmail....


----------



## trell959 (Apr 10, 2012)

This happened on my Inspire, but with my internet app...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I told you, its a defective model... Ship it to me, I can fix it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA

Click to collapse




Yeah no.






MacaronyMax said:


> Lol unlucky jase
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse




Yeap.






htc fan89 said:


> That happen to me on the galaxy nexus but with gmail....

Click to collapse



Heh. I did a factory reset, wipe, and format of everything just to make sure, in case it was a virus. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 10, 2012)

Damn. It's supposed to rain Wednesday and I don't have a car it get to school in. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Damn. It's supposed to rain Wednesday and I don't have a car it get to school in.

Click to collapse



Confucius say: If it ain't rainin' we ain't trainin'. 

Jk jk lol, that sucks. Have you considered hitchhiking/selling your body?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 10, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Confucius say: If it ain't rainin' we ain't trainin'.
> 
> Jk jk lol, that sucks. Have you considered hitchhiking/selling your body?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



If by that you mean bus? I'd rather not. I would ride he r6 in the rain, but
 I don't trust other CALIFORNIA drivers in the rain

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Meh, I don't have my car for a week. Have to take the BUS to uni. FML.

Click to collapse



What happened to it? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> If by that you mean bus? I'd rather not. I would ride he r6 in the rain, but
> I don't trust other CALIFORNIA drivers in the rain
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Haha life sucks 
#firstworldproblems

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## trell959 (Apr 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Haha life sucks
> #firstworldproblems
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500

Click to collapse



GTFO. You want a Thunderbolt 


Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> GTFO. You want a Thunderbolt
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You mean htc thunderbolt lol


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> GTFO. You want a Thunderbolt
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



4g lte > att 4g& 3g 
Now gtfo

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> 4g lte > att 4g& 3g
> Now gtfo
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500

Click to collapse



GNex + 4G LTE = Pwnage over all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> It's in the auto body shop. Finally fixing it. Insurance is paying most of it.
> 
> Guys, Husam's grandfather has passed. Just read it on Facebook.

Click to collapse



Hey guys, and what he said :/


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 10, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> GNex + 4G LTE = Pwnage over all.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Ill be happy with cm7 on a tbolt with 3 batteries  

And I'm sorry Husam.

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Ill be happy with cm7 on a tbolt with 3 batteries
> 
> And I'm sorry Husam.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500

Click to collapse



it's not your fault


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 10, 2012)

husam666 said:


> it's not your fault

Click to collapse



Yes it is. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> GNex + 4G LTE = Pwnage over all.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Not.

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not.
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



U mad cause tmo and att suck 

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## trell959 (Apr 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> U mad cause tmo and att suck
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500

Click to collapse



At&t doesn't suck. I get faster speeds than Verizon in my area

Edit: Why don't my pictures upload!? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 10, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Edit: I give up.


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium
> 
> Edit: I give up.

Click to collapse


----------



## trell959 (Apr 10, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> At&t doesn't suck. I get faster speeds than Verizon in my area
> 
> Edit: Why don't my pictures upload!?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse





trell959 said:


> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium
> 
> Edit: I give up.

Click to collapse





trell959 said:


> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



att hates you


----------



## trell959 (Apr 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> att hates you

Click to collapse



It was the xda app.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, if my LTE speeds are less than 15mbs something is wrong. In fact I usually average right at 40mbs for most of the South Florida Metropolitan area.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 10, 2012)

Doesn't metroPc have LTE or something? There are dam cheap lol


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 10, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Wow, if my LTE speeds are less than 15mbs something is wrong. In fact I usually average right at 40mbs for most of the South Florida Metropolitan area.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



That's about normal up here too. Latrell is mad 

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## trell959 (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't have LTE in my area (and probably won't see it for years) so no. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 10, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Doesn't metroPc have LTE or something? There are dam cheap lol

Click to collapse



The coverage is so small its unreal

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> The coverage is so small its unreal
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500

Click to collapse



I guess so, there are a regional carrier, what ever that means. But, they got some funny commercials and they are aired in canada also lol..


----------



## trell959 (Apr 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> The coverage is so small its unreal
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500

Click to collapse









htc fan89 said:


> I guess so, there are a regional carrier, what ever that means. But, they got some funny commercials and they are aired in canada also lol..

Click to collapse



I've been seeing a lot of boost mobile commercials.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I've been seeing a lot of boost mobile commercials.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



They run off sprint. So if I get poor, that's where in going. 

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## trell959 (Apr 10, 2012)

Everyone, who is your ISP?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Everyone, who is your ISP?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What's a ISP? Is that the new Playstation that sony's making???


----------



## trell959 (Apr 10, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> What's a ISP? Is that the new Playstation that sony's making???

Click to collapse









Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lol, Mine is Bell, yours let me guess Verizon?


----------



## trell959 (Apr 10, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> lol, Mine is Bell, yours let me guess Verizon?

Click to collapse



No, I have Time Warner Cable. And yes, its fast. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> No, I have Time Warner Cable. And yes, its fast.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



lol road runner


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> No, I have Time Warner Cable. And yes, its fast.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Comcast. It sucks as much as you hear. I use it at 3 PM and get 5 megs I use at midnight and get 33 meg. 

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Comcast. It sucks as much as you hear. I use it at 3 PM and get 5 megs I use at midnight and get 33 meg.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500

Click to collapse



Holy **** 33Megabites, dam you american are spoiled too much. This my speed test, and I pay 48 dollars for this ****ty services


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 10, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Holy **** 33Megabites, dam you american are spoiled too much. This my speed test, and I pay 48 dollars for this ****ty services

Click to collapse



we pay like 150 for phone, interwebz and tv


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> we pay like 150 for phone, interwebz and tv

Click to collapse



I pay around $200 dollars+ dollars for phone, web and tv. Dam, I'm being robbed


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 10, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> I pay around $200 dollars+ dollars for phone, web and tv. Dam, I'm being robbed

Click to collapse



thats canananada.


----------



## trell959 (Apr 10, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Holy **** 33Megabites, dam you american are spoiled too much. This my speed test, and I pay 48 dollars for this ****ty services

Click to collapse



Holy sh!t! I can't imagine that...I average about 35-40 down, and  .90 up 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Holy sh!t! I can't imagine that...I average about 35-40 down, and  .90 up
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What's sad is it say's my speeds are better than 55% of Canada


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2012)

I pay about a hundred for internet and tv (every goddamn channel they have not including international TV (latino, Korean...ect) from Verizon.
Oh, and @Watt even though AT&T's LTE is in like...six places it's actually, FASTER than Verizon's and  really, who the heck needs 40Mbps down on a mobile device (especially with crappy data caps and the throttling of grandfathered in unlimited users)? The 17Mbps I get on T-mobile's HSPA+ is more than sufficient....(AMAZE)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Apr 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I pay about a hundred for internet and tv (every goddamn channel they have not including international TV (latino, Korean...ect) from Verizon.
> Oh, and @Watt even though AT&T's LTE is in like...six places it's actually, FASTER than Verizon's and  really, who the heck needs 40Mbps down on a mobile device (especially with crappy data caps and the throttling of grandfathered in unlimited users)? The 17Mbps I get on T-mobile's HSPA+ is more than sufficient....(AMAZE)
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm grandfathered in the unlimited plan  but where ever I can get over 5 down from my phone, I'm happy. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 11, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> What's sad is it say's my speeds are better than 55% of Canada

Click to collapse



Move! 

Jk 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Move!
> 
> Jk
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Who told you of my plan lol


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow. I just pirate my neighbor's internet. So it's free. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Wow. I just pirate my neighbor's internet. So it's free.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Like a boss lol


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 11, 2012)

I am seriously tempted to troll a "dev" thread that is so obviously copying mine in a really really bad way.. I know I shouldnt, but I am struggling to resist... What should I do?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I am seriously tempted to troll a "dev" thread that is so obviously copying mine in a really really bad way.. I know I shouldnt, but I am struggling to resist... What should I do?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA

Click to collapse



Give us the link to the thread 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I am seriously tempted to troll a "dev" thread that is so obviously copying mine in a really really bad way.. I know I shouldnt, but I am struggling to resist... What should I do?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA

Click to collapse



Report them to a mod?

---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Give us the link to the thread
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah, WE will go Mafia style on them


----------



## trell959 (Apr 11, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Report them to a mod?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Or he can let the Mafia handle it..   

Edit: Hell yeah! We will go F*ck Sh*t up for you Dex! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Or he can let the Mafia handle it..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yep, someone's going be sleeping with the fishes tonight and I don't mean Finding Nemo blanket


----------



## trell959 (Apr 11, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Yep, someone's going be sleeping with the fishes tonight and I don't mean Finding Nemo blanket

Click to collapse



Edited my post ^^^

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I am seriously tempted to troll a "dev" thread that is so obviously copying mine in a really really bad way.. I know I shouldnt, but I am struggling to resist... What should I do?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak wants to help...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 11, 2012)

MSG headaches! 

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 11, 2012)

It's the time if the year again some old fashion ass whopping lol 

Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 11, 2012)

the incredible is back


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> the incredible is back

Click to collapse



Welcome back to the cool table ... I mean htc 

Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 11, 2012)

now i cant get the fassy into dl mode!


----------



## trell959 (Apr 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> the incredible is back

Click to collapse



-_-

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> now i cant get the fassy into dl mode!

Click to collapse



Leave battery out for 30 seconds, then try again.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Leave battery put for 30 seconds, then try again.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



i did. this phones a whore. and i have hated every second i was on touchwiz. good riddance!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 11, 2012)

well i think my moms truck is totaled


----------



## trell959 (Apr 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> well i think my moms truck is totaled

Click to collapse



Is she okay!?!? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Is she okay!?!?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



yeah. she got out to help someone out of a flipped suv, and a rig couldnt stop in time and hit the car behind her.


----------



## trell959 (Apr 11, 2012)

Damn. bad day for accidents. I saw 4 today and almost got into one myself 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Damn. bad day for accidents. I saw 4 today and almost got into one myself
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



will have pics tminus 10 mins.


----------



## trell959 (Apr 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> will have pics tminus 10 mins.

Click to collapse



Bring it. Damn its going to rain tomorrow :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 11, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Apr 11, 2012)

Daaaayyyuuummmm 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Daaaayyyuuummmm
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My mom said that the truck that hit the car didn't stop for a half mile. And it hit another car

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Apr 11, 2012)

There is a bar in the campgrounds. Pics tomorrow. 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> There is a bar in the campgrounds. Pics tomorrow.
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



Bobrone, since you're up I need an opinion. Bionic or thunderbolt. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## boborone (Apr 11, 2012)

Thunderbolt just cause it ain't the locked BS of moto

* iTouched Epic


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Thunderbolt just cause it ain't the locked BS of moto
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



Haha. Then its settled. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Buy Samsung.
> 
> Having my tab painted tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Just don't buy moto lol Sammy is good once you are over the touchwiz and htc well there are starting to get even better lol so go with thunderbolt

Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 11, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Just don't buy moto lol Sammy is good once you are over the touchwiz and htc well there are starting to get even better lol so go with thunderbolt

Click to collapse



Touchwiz? What is this mystical thing of which you speak?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Touchwiz? What is this mystical thing of which you speak?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Oh please.......

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Oh please.......

Click to collapse



No seriously. Is this some sort of toilet operating system? Like Linux for Urinals?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> No seriously. Is this some sort of toilet operating system? Like Linux for Urinals?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



No even worst it's a knockoff of ishit


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 11, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> No even worst it's a knockoff of ishit

Click to collapse



Hahahaha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> No seriously. Is this some sort of toilet operating system? Like Linux for Urinals?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Ok. I'm done here.:thumbdown::what:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2012)

So.... Sparky is now (for all intents and purposes) my paid, personal driver for Reserve a Ride corp. (the corporation that reserve a ride, Ada's, General and, Reserve a Ride West are owned by)
I spend too much time going back and forth between the four companies(in three locations) and instead of taking a driver from rotation (and leaving the dispatcher short) I now just use Sparky full-time. I negotiated 25$ an hour driving/15$ an hour waiting time. 
Not bad, huh?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What? You like TouchWiz? Oh wait... you also like Sense... That's even worse! lol

Click to collapse



No. I hate TouchWiz. 
Yes,  I like Sense. I know how that must make me look...with Sense being arguably the most poplar UI Skin out of all the OEMs .... (TouchWiz 4 however, apparently is a close second)
I just found "Linux for Urinals" ridiculous.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. I hate TouchWiz.
> Yes,  I like Sense. I know how that must make me look...with Sense being arguably the most poplar UI Skin out of all the OEMs .... (TouchWiz 4 however, apparently is a close second)
> I just found "Linux for Urinals" ridiculous.

Click to collapse



Awww. Come on BD you have to admit that was clever.

Besides one day urinals will rule the world.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Awww. Come on BD you have to admit that was clever.
> 
> Besides one day urinals will rule the world.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Not while females exist they won't 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not while females exist they won't

Click to collapse



Without females, we can have no males, without males we have no government or corporations, without governments we have no armies, without armies there is nothing to stop the mighty urinals from breaking their shackles and conquering the space time continuum.

Just saying. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Without females, we can have no males, without males we have no government or corporations, without governments we have no armies, without armies there is nothing to stop the mighty urinals from breaking their shackles and conquering the space time continuum.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



so without space time continuum there be no urinals lol


----------



## trell959 (Apr 11, 2012)

I actually like touchwiz and sense.  but of course I'm running aosp right now 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 11, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> so without space time continuum there be no urinals lol

Click to collapse



Indeed, without space time to conquer the urinals would be lost in the blackness of the void, forever alone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, do you like pool? If so, get Total Pool from Play Store! It's better than any other I've tried!

Click to collapse



I once played pool then I took a arrow to the knee, o wait that's skyrim sorry guys got confused...


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 11, 2012)

I've decided. Getting the tbolt now, then using my upgrade in November for the best HTC phone on vzw. (Hopefully the Inc 4g)

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## trell959 (Apr 11, 2012)

Screw the rain. I just had the scariest ride to school. -_-

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I've decided. Getting the tbolt now, then using my upgrade in November for the best HTC phone on vzw. (Hopefully the Inc 4g)

Click to collapse



Or...just wait and invest that money in a short term interest bearing account and whenever your upgrade comes up in November you'll have a little extra for anything else you may want to buy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Or...just wait and invest that money in a short term interest bearing account and whenever your upgrade comes up in November you'll have a little extra for anything else you may want to buy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



what if the bank you open the account in declares bankruptcy and your out of your money.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 11, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> what if the bank you open the account in declares bankruptcy and *you're* out of your money.

Click to collapse



Then that means the FDIC has failed and you have bigger problems than your money.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Then that means the FDIC has failed and you have bigger problems than your money.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Just learn a new thing today, hats off to you mate


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 11, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Just learn a new thing today, hats off to you mate

Click to collapse



Lol. Glad I could be of assistance in your learning processes. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, do you like pool? If so, get Total Pool from Play Store! It's better than any other I've tried!

Click to collapse



Sparky is a Level 7 player in the Hudson County APA (Amateur Pool Association)
Edit: level 7 is the highest level....
Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Without females, we can have no males, without males we have no government or corporations, without governments we have no armies, without armies there is nothing to stop the mighty urinals from breaking their shackles and conquering the space time continuum.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Edit: (stupid keyboard injecting it's own words into my thoughts)
Because of females.... urinals are only useful to half the population 
Thereby keeping the urinal army at bay 


Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky is a Level 7 player in the Hudson County APA (Amateur Pool Association)
> Edit: level 7 is the highest level....
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



I'm a level 25 paladin in Generation 3.5 D&D.

Level 25 is the highest level. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I'm a level 25 paladin in Generation 3.5 D&D.
> 
> Level 25 is the highest level.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse





Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



What? My Paladin uses his two-handed Sword of Radiance to slay the Boredom Ogre that plagues women across the land. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Edit: (stupid keyboard injecting it's own words into my thoughts)
> Because of females.... urinals are only useful to half the population
> Thereby keeping the urinal army at bay
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha! I knew you would think of a logical reason as to why they have failed to conquer us yet. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 11, 2012)

I want my thunderbolt nao! 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I want my thunderbolt nao!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



You gotta wait for a thunderstorm to get it!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 11, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> You gotta wait for a thunderstorm to get it!

Click to collapse



Or just pay the Guy on swappa 135.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Or just pay the Guy on swappa 135.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



I like the first choice better


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm a level 55 warrior in Skyrim.
> 
> Edit: level 55 is not the highest level. It's 81.

Click to collapse



No. The levels are infinite. There is no maximum on Skyrim. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> No. The levels are infinite. There is no maximum on Skyrim.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



does this mean you can take a arrow to the knee infinite times?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 11, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> does this mean you can take a arrow to the knee infinite times?

Click to collapse



Yes. Yes it does.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yes. Yes it does.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Should I get a skyrocket or a galaxy nexus? Btw my carrier is the same as t-mobile means no lte


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 11, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Should I get a skyrocket or a galaxy nexus? Btw my carrier is the same as t-mobile means no lte

Click to collapse



Depends, do you want fast processor with archaic graphics unit (SGS2) or do you want a faster processor with graphics unit run to the max, a bigger screen, and pure Android (GNex)? You decide. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 11, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Should I get a skyrocket or a galaxy nexus? Btw my carrier is the same as t-mobile means no lte

Click to collapse



Nexus

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Depends, do you want fast processor with archaic graphics unit (SGS2) or do you want a faster processor with graphics unit run to the max, a bigger screen, and pure Android (GNex)? You decide.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Why can't sammy put exynos chips in both, then I be happy with either 
I might go with nexus, but I'm also cheap lol


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 11, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Why can't sammy put exynos chips in both, then I be happy with either
> I might go with nexus, but I'm also cheap lol

Click to collapse



You'll get a nexus in the end, save the money and frustration

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 11, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Why can't sammy put exynos chips in both, then I be happy with either
> I might go with nexus, but I'm also cheap lol

Click to collapse



Well. I like the OMAP system because it is extremely stable. I don't like the S3 Snapdragon because for all its capabilities the Adreno 220 is a power sucking hog. Exynos sucks because the Mali 400 GPU is a dinosaur

The other thing is that the OMAP RAM is dual channel, while the S3 is only single. Not that it really makes a huge difference at this point.



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Well. I like the OMAP system because it is extremely stable. I don't like the S3 Snapdragon because for all its capabilities the Adreno 220 is a power sucking hog. Exynos sucks because the Mali 400 GPU is a dinosaur
> 
> The other thing is that the OMAP RAM is dual channel, while the S3 is only single. Not that it really makes a huge difference at this point.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, and did I mention that my phone is a Nexus. It's just the shiny factor. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 11, 2012)

hmm, I actually hate stock android, find it too boring. I know there's something weird with me lol


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 11, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> hmm, I actually hate stock android, find it too boring. I know there's something weird with me lol

Click to collapse



Yeap. Definitely something weird. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 11, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> hmm, I actually hate stock android, find it too boring. I know there's something weird with me lol

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Haha! I knew you would think of a logical reason as to why they have failed to conquer us yet.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Holy linear thinking Batman!
A logical female!  An oxymoron and therefore not real 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2012)

@htcfan89
Get a OneX..... 
(I'm still getting one, once the Co-pays are Ummmmm....paid)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> @htcfan89
> Get a OneX.....
> (I'm still getting one, once the Co-pays are Ummmmm....paid)
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's too expensive lol...
also, I might change my username


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 11, 2012)

Just applied finally to the I.T. Job 

Just waiting for an email back or phone call.

I hope i can get an interview at least then i can show them how nice i am.

Then i hope they hire me cause i think i will do well and learn a lot while attending my school 


Anyway how goes it everyone?

The last 2 days i have been swamped with tax returns and work


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 11, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Just applied finally to the I.T. Job
> 
> Just waiting for an email back or phone call.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very nice, Hope they hire you or else they be terrifying incidents that will happen to them, right mafioso.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 11, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Very nice, Hope they hire you or else they be terrifying incidents that will happen to them, right mafioso.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the support


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey everyone, how's everything going?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Just applied finally to the I.T. Job
> 
> Just waiting for an email back or phone call.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak knows you, will succeed and get this, job.
Pipsqueak is NEVER wrong.
(She's also psychic)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey everyone, how's everything going?

Click to collapse



Things are fine but will be fantastic as soon as tax season ends  
6 more days of hell!!!

And things will be F*cking fantastic if i get an interview and the Job!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey everyone, how's everything going?

Click to collapse



Hi Bro!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey everyone, how's everything going?

Click to collapse



Trying to figure out, a new username for myself you?


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey everyone, how's everything going?

Click to collapse



Hey Husam!

Trying to convince myself to write a program in C.. but I'm quit bored 
What about you?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 11, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Trying to figure out, a new username for myself you?

Click to collapse



I have been contemplating this for myself for the past 2 months 

I need a new username


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 11, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I have been contemplating this for myself for the past 2 months
> 
> I need a new username

Click to collapse



Got an idea, let's switch names, people would be confuse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 11, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Got an idea, let's switch names, people would be confuse

Click to collapse



LOL and lets change carriers,avatars and countries


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 11, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL and lets change carriers,avatars and countries

Click to collapse



That be hilarious, also I just notice I crossed the 2,000 post line


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey Husam!
> 
> Trying to convince myself to write a program in C.. but I'm quit bored
> What about you?
> ...

Click to collapse



C?
Why not A? 

I'm configuring my linux pretty tired, going to sleep soon



htc fan89 said:


> Trying to figure out, a new username for myself you?

Click to collapse



htcfag89  




Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Bro!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sup sis 



davidrules7778 said:


> Things are fine but will be fantastic as soon as tax season ends
> 6 more days of hell!!!
> 
> And things will be F*cking fantastic if i get an interview and the Job!!!

Click to collapse



not sure what reaction should I give 
good luck with the job


----------



## trell959 (Apr 11, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Trying to figure out, a new username for myself you?

Click to collapse



samsung fan69

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 11, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> That be hilarious, also I just notice I crossed the 2,000 post line

Click to collapse



I never got a chance to celebrate my 8000 post mark 

And u have a ways to go


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> samsung fan69
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



lol, good one and you too husam

---------- Post added at 04:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> I never got a chance to celebrate my 8000 post mark
> 
> And u have a ways to go

Click to collapse



Let's have a celebration for 8,068 post or something lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 11, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> lol, good one and you too husam
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



na, better wait til 8100 at least


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> C?
> Why not A?
> 
> I'm configuring my linux pretty tired, going to sleep soon

Click to collapse



Not my fault..2 guys wrote 2 programs in C.. I have to join them and add extra functionality from a 3rd one. Also I don't know how to code in C... 
And I'm pretty tired too.. been biking today 

Small notice to everyone here getting a phone of the One line.. specially the One X will be difficult to s-off, and I don't see the others with a better luck 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Not my fault..2 guys wrote 2 programs in C.. I have to join them and add extra functionality from a 3rd one. Also I don't know how to code in C...
> And I'm pretty tired too.. been biking today
> 
> Small notice to everyone here getting a phone of the One line.. specially the One X will be difficult to s-off, and I don't see the others with a better luck
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a shame, so there's no hope of s-off on htc one line?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Not my fault..2 guys wrote 2 programs in C.. I have to join them and add extra functionality from a 3rd one. Also I don't know how to code in C...
> And I'm pretty tired too.. been biking today
> 
> Small notice to everyone here getting a phone of the One line.. specially the One X will be difficult to s-off, and I don't see the others with a better luck
> ...

Click to collapse



sux for you 

good night guys


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 11, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> That's a shame, so there's no hope of s-off on htc one line?

Click to collapse





who knows? There might be. But finding an exploit will be tough




husam666 said:


> sux for you
> 
> good night guys

Click to collapse



Yeah..
Night bro! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> who knows? There might be. But finding an exploit will be tough
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You know what this means, dexter? Time to switch camps now, but which one? 
Also don't tell Mandark


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 11, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> You know what this means, dexter? Time to switch camps now, but which one?
> Also don't tell Mandark

Click to collapse



Gtfo noob  I ain't switching.. at least not yet. But if you switch stay away from Moto, Sony and LG. I'd take the next nexus IF I was switching.... Traitor 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Gtfo noob  I ain't switching.. at least not yet. But if you switch stay away from Moto, Sony and LG. I'd take the next nexus IF I was switching.... Traitor
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA

Click to collapse



why sony, I know moto=apple....


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 11, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> why sony, I know moto=apple....

Click to collapse



Sony is just a joke. They haven't made a decent phone since the w980i.. and they won't

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## boborone (Apr 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Or...just wait and invest that money in a short term interest bearing account and whenever your upgrade comes up in November you'll have a little extra for anything else you may want to buy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



1 yr CDs are about .3% last I checked. That's 30¢ for every $¹00 invested. Not a wise choice right now. It's why old people pulled from CDs and started investing in stock market. Think about investing $10,000 and getting $7000 back compared to $30. Not worth it.

* iTouched Epic


----------



## Phistachio (Apr 11, 2012)

Heading off to Brussels tomorrow 

Wassap Mafia?


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 11, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Heading off to Brussels tomorrow
> 
> Wassap Mafia?

Click to collapse



have fun, also CR7!!!!


----------



## Phistachio (Apr 11, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> have fun, also CR7!!!!

Click to collapse



I will  I'll eat sooo many waffles...

Meh, Messi's better


----------



## deliriousDroid (Apr 11, 2012)

after a couple days drinking and snorting at a high altitude, its good to be recovering back down low  

also i need to reflash my rom... got rather unstable in the last few weeks


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 11, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> after a couple days drinking and snorting at a high altitude, its good to be recovering back down low
> 
> also i need to reflash my rom... got rather unstable in the last few weeks

Click to collapse



Sounds like you had a lot of fun DonBot


----------



## deliriousDroid (Apr 12, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Sounds like you had a lot of fun DonBot

Click to collapse



Ahh, the fun isnt over yet, heading to the ocean next week  

hbu, whats new in your world? hows canada doing?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Not my fault..2 guys wrote 2 programs in C.. I have to join them and add extra functionality from a 3rd one. Also I don't know how to code in C...
> And I'm pretty tired too.. been biking today
> 
> Small notice to everyone here getting a phone of the One line.. specially the One X will be difficult to s-off, and I don't see the others with a better luck
> ...

Click to collapse



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!
Damn. Nao I haz 2 wait 4 da SGSIII....

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 12, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ahh, the fun isnt over yet, heading to the ocean next week
> 
> hbu, whats new in your world? hows canada doing?

Click to collapse



Same old same old, its canada lol



Babydoll25 said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!
> Damn. Nao I haz 2 wait 4 da SGSIII....
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm mad now too....going get a samsung from now on


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2012)

Echo

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## trell959 (Apr 12, 2012)

What's up guys 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's up guys
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Debating on school or not in the am.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## trell959 (Apr 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Debating on school or not in the am.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



I just saw a movie 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Depends, do you want fast processor with archaic graphics unit (SGS2) or do you want a faster processor with graphics unit run to the max, a bigger screen, and pure Android (GNex)? You decide.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



The skyrocket shouldn't even be in the Sgs2 family.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The skyrocket shouldn't even be in the Sgs2 family.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why not

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## trell959 (Apr 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Why not
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Completely different phone.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 12, 2012)

Good morning

Sent from my no more halfbricked HD7S using Board Express


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2012)

Can't sleep 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## trell959 (Apr 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Sent from my no more halfbricked HD7S using Board Express

Click to collapse



Whats up? 







watt9493 said:


> Can't sleep
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Phss, its only like 12:46 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Whats up?

Click to collapse



nm, just sitting on the toilet. 
Anything with you?

Sent from my no more halfbricked HD7S using Board Express


----------



## trell959 (Apr 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> nm, just sitting on the toilet.
> Anything with you?
> 
> Sent from my no more halfbricked HD7S using Board Express

Click to collapse



Little tired, saw a movie earlier today, asthma is acting up again. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Little tired, saw a movie earlier today, asthma is acting up again.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



damn sucks, hope you get better soon
I have to go to college now, see ya

Sent from my no more halfbricked HD7S using Board Express


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Click here for a surprise!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=24592733&postcount=1

Click to collapse



Nice to see it painted! Waiting for the assembled pics  

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2012)

Didn't make the #$%&*-+ bus on time. -____________-

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2012)

http://www.change.org/petitions/hey-verizon-wireless-no-upgrade-fees#

Sign. NAO!


----------



## trell959 (Apr 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> http://www.change.org/petitions/hey-verizon-wireless-no-upgrade-fees#
> 
> Sign. NAO!

Click to collapse



Sigh

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sigh
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



you already pay it. help me not have to


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> http://www.change.org/petitions/hey-verizon-wireless-no-upgrade-fees#
> 
> Sign. NAO!

Click to collapse



Signed and I'm not even in USA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> you already pay it. help me not have to

Click to collapse



Signed.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Looks awesome, right?

Click to collapse



Sexy to be exact 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2012)

Spread that petition like aids. Or herpes. Or some STD that I don't have 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Looks awesome, right?

Click to collapse



paint the acer symbol.


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Looks awesome, right?

Click to collapse



Really great job man, and it looks even more sexy now. Btw nice matches box lol


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> From your post I assume you AIDS and herpes?

Click to collapse



Real men get lung cancer from smoking cigars, coronary heart disease from eating steak, AID's from f***ing, and bullet holes from fighting.

In short, as long as real men rule the world, we're all screwed. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> It's painted?

Click to collapse



A different color -.+

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Real men get lung cancer from smoking cigars, coronary heart disease from eating steak, AID's from f***ing, and bullet holes from fighting.
> 
> In short, as long as real men rule the world, we're all screwed.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Live 'like a boss" die "like a Boss" isn't that our Motto?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 12, 2012)

I wonder if I could paint my GNex?

I know it's hardcore Sammy plastic but....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I wonder if I could paint my GNex?
> 
> I know it's hardcore Sammy plastic but....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



and also Changed the logo of samsung to "hTC" while you're at it lol


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Why not? Use plastic color. Like Krylon Fusion.

Click to collapse



I dunno it would have to be done right. What colour should it be?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 12, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> and also Changed the logo of samsung to "hTC" while you're at it lol

Click to collapse



Heh. When HTC makes a phone worth buying I might actually do that. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I dunno it would have to be done right. What colour should it be?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Use the color of Verizon, meaning red and black lol
and your supposed to be an american use "color" not "colour' 


jaseglenn4 said:


> Heh. When HTC makes a phone worth buying I might actually do that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You going have to wait a bit more for that to happen...
-Also htc one line is having problems already paint coming off and stuff


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 12, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Use the color of Verizon, meaning red and black lol
> and your supposed to be an american use "color" not "colour'
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As an American I speak American; that means I can speak and write however I feel and get away with it. 

Red and Black would be cool...if done perfectly.

Yes, HTC was supposed to up the quality, instead they dropped the ball. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I think you should only paint the back cover. The front is mostly only screen anyway, and I know it's very hard to cover the screen on Galaxy Nexus, which looks a lot like my Nexus S.
> 
> Hmm, maybe I even painted my Nexus S! I'm really getting into this customs paint mods!

Click to collapse



Maybe, but then the rest of the phone will not match. If I take the phone completely apart though, I may be able to paint the pieces individually.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Maybe, but then the rest of the phone will not match. If I take the phone completely apart though, I may be able to paint the pieces individually.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I think full disassembly would be in order. And I definitely need a Motorola built phone for my next cellular device 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Why motocrap?

Click to collapse



Because MOTO are ugly bricks 

He wants something that doesn't break


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I think full disassembly would be in order. And I definitely need a Motorola built phone for my next cellular device
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Probably would be best to take the whole thing apart....





m1l4droid said:


> Why motocrap?

Click to collapse



^this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Why motocrap?

Click to collapse






davidrules7778 said:


> Because MOTO are ugly bricks
> 
> He wants something that doesn't break

Click to collapse



Because my incredible is destroyed. I need indestructible 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Because my incredible is destroyed. I need indestructible
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Shoot, I can break a Moto  phone like nothing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What did you do this time?
> 
> By indestructible, you mean hardware wise, like awesome build quality, or unbrickable? If software wise, there's a mod available for most sSamsung phones, recently came out for my nexus s, it's "the unbrickable mod", I'm sure you've heard of it. It requires a bit of hardware Modding, which I'm sure is Bo problem for you. I will did it to my phone if i pull myself together a bit and acquire the tools. With that, your phone is unbrickable. And that's easy.

Click to collapse



Yeap. Unbrickable mod....one of the few useful hardware mods out there...lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Because my incredible is destroyed. I need indestructible
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Maybe you shouldn't being throwing it or dropping it all the time, take care of your expensive phone like a baby


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Maybe you shouldn't being throwing it or dropping it all the time, take care of your expensive phone like a baby

Click to collapse



Its hard too. Women's. I blame them. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, there's this thing, if you want an indestructible phone, buy a Nokia. My friend has an N8, and he goes mountain climbing with it and literally throws it down there, and it got a little damaged in the back. But since Nokia only makes Symbian and WP7 it's not an option... sigh.. wish Nokia made Android... I'd buy it in a heart beat...

Click to collapse



Ummm....no. Nokia needs to die a quick death (as a company).

Question all: if I pull my GNex LTE SIM and load it into a tablet like the Xoom, will it work?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Its hard too. Women's. I blame them.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



This is true..

But

Throw a pillow instead 

Also the only time i have dropped my phone is if i am drunk 

And it always lands on the battery cover and battery pops out besides minor scratches i have had my epic for 2 years with no damage on it


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Ummm....no. Nokia needs to die a quick death (as a company).
> 
> Question all: if I pull my GNex LTE SIM and load it into a tablet like the Xoom, will it work?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



No

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> This is true..
> 
> But
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This phone isn't going to last til my upgrade date in November, let alone March 2013.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> This phone isn't going to last til my upgrade date in November, let alone March 2013.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Y U NO TAKE BETTER CARE OF PHONE?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## trell959 (Apr 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Its hard too. Women's. I blame them.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Ahem BD ahem 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Y U NO TAKE BETTER CARE OF PHONE?!?!?!?!?!

Click to collapse



I try! HTC! Y u no make slightly sturdier plastics!?!?!?!?!?

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## trell959 (Apr 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I try! HTC! Y u no make slightly sturdier plastics!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Samsung 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> No
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



No you like Nokia, or no the SIM won't work?






watt9493 said:


> This phone isn't going to last til my upgrade date in November, let alone March 2013.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Stop using it like a hacky sack and you'll be fine. 




davidrules7778 said:


> Y U NO TAKE BETTER CARE OF PHONE?!?!?!?!?!

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> A phone is not designed to be thrown. At least not Samsung or HTC phones. Try Nokia. Get a cheap ass Nokia and throw that when you are angry.

Click to collapse



there is an idea, carry around a nokia phone as well as you regular phone and if you get angry throw the cheap nokia 

Also you could go steal one out of the phone recyclables whereever they may be.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Samsung
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I use my phone like an indoor Frisbee, and it is _Like a Rock. Oooooo, like a rock!_

That and I have an Otter Box so that probably helps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I use my phone like an indoor Frisbee, and it is _Like a Rock. Oooooo, like a rock!_
> 
> That and I have an Otter Box so that probably helps.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I use my phone naked. Wait what 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I use my phone naked. Wait what
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



I use my phone naked every night. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 12, 2012)

My phone is mostly naked just an invisible shield on the screen, Wait what


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I use my phone to fa... wait what?

Click to collapse



Thanks to flash, wait what?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 12, 2012)

LOL

I have been reading too much 9gag


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Not really, MX video player does a better job,

Click to collapse


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2012)

Guys, I'm bored. And extended batteries are teh heavy

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 12, 2012)

So guys I want to make a titanium case for my phone....anyone know where to start? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Guys, I'm bored. And extended batteries are teh heavy
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



I'm bored also...I'm going be without a phone for couple of days, going be so bad


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So guys I want to make a titanium case for my phone....anyone know where to start?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



That would nuke reception 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> That would nuke reception
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Just grab one of these and connect it to the case


----------



## trell959 (Apr 12, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Just grab one of these and connect it to the case

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup:

I cannot wait for the sgs3

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I cannot wait for the sgs3
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Its gonna be plastic like every other Samsung 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## trell959 (Apr 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Its gonna be plastic like every other Samsung
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Plastic really isn't that bad. It still feels sturdy.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Plastic really isn't that bad. It still feels sturdy.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Tell that to my incredibles battery door and original housing 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Plastic really isn't that bad. It still feels sturdy.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



This^^^

Plus the only plastic on mu episode us the keyboard keys and the back cover but the back cover is rubbery 

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Tell that to my incredibles battery door and original housing
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



You need a hTC legend, made with single bar of aluminium.... 

Bought to you by hTC "simply brillent"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 12, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> You need a hTC legend, made with single bar of aluminium....
> 
> Bought to you by hTC "simply brillent"

Click to collapse



What phone do u have if you sold them both?


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> You need a hTC legend, made with single bar of aluminium....
> 
> Bought to you by hTC "simply brillent"

Click to collapse



I gave terrible history with plastic. Ever since I was a kid I was always snapping plastic. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> What phone do u have if you sold them both?

Click to collapse



None trying to find one.. yep, I sell "like a BOss" lol

Edited: as of now "I have a public phone both" only problem is it's stuck in 1 place....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I gave terrible history with plastic. Ever since I was a kid I was always snapping plastic.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Why not get the epic 4g verizon variant then, its not plastic at all except for the battery door 

---------- Post added at 02:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 PM ----------




htc fan89 said:


> None trying to find one.. yep, I sell "like a BOss" lol
> 
> Edited: as of now "I have a public phone both" only problem is it's stuck in 1 place....

Click to collapse






Sad


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm going to build a solid titanium case to transfer my GNex's parts into. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I'm going to build a solid titanium case to transfer my GNex's parts into.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You need to go here


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Why not get the epic 4g verizon variant then, its not plastic at all except for the battery door [COLOR="Silver"

Click to collapse



Plastic = bad. And its a Samsung. It has weak radios. Plus its the gnex on vzw

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Plastic = bad. And its a Samsung. It has weak radios. Plus its the gnex on vzw
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



the only plastic is the battery door otherwise its a very solid phone, 

Samsung is awesome, btw


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> the only plastic is the battery door otherwise its a very solid phone,
> 
> Samsung is awesome, btw

Click to collapse



 not from my experience. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## trell959 (Apr 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Samsung is awesome, btw

Click to collapse



HTC users need to see the light 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> HTC users need to see the light
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The only reason i was pissed at samsung is because it took them ages to give us froyo but after that the have been very good and even gave us gingerbread and there are still builds going out 

I am in time for an update and i love my phone, one thing that it is missing is tv out which sprint broke and it hasnt been fixed by any developers 

So i am going to get the Galaxy nexus so i don't have to wait for upgrades and i will have the option for hdmi out 

And it is plenty beast of a phone for an upgrade, if it had a keyboard i would keep it forever LOL

But samsung makes good phones now after the horrific moment,the slightly improved moment like phones which i forgot were called


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Blah......blah....moo

Click to collapse



The only thing I really like from Samsung is their 1 amp chargers and 5 foot USB cords.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## trell959 (Apr 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> The only thing I really like from Samsung is their 1 amp chargers and 5 foot USB cords.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



And their processors, screens

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> The only thing I really like from Samsung is their 1 amp chargers and 5 foot USB cords.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Ok enjoy your moto with locked bootloader and ugliness...


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> And their processors, screens
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I hate amoled

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## trell959 (Apr 13, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I hate amoled
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Why

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Why
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I can't see outside. Where I spend a lot of time.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## trell959 (Apr 13, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I can't see outside. Where I spend a lot of time.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Wtf  that's what the samoled was made for

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 13, 2012)

* iTouched Epic


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Wtf  that's what the samoled was made for
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



it was made to over saturate colors and make people ooh and ahhh. like sense, except you cant change it.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 13, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> it was made to over saturate colors and make people ooh and ahhh. like sense, except you cant change it.

Click to collapse



Yes you can, it's called Color Control.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 13, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yes you can, it's called Color Control.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Voodoo control was great on the nexus s 

Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 13, 2012)

We finally achieved NFC! Thanks at&t for keeping it disabled -_-

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 13, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Voodoo control was great on the nexus s
> 
> Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



As it was on the galaxy s series. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> We finally achieved NFC! Thanks at&t for keeping it disabled -_-
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



And you talk about Verizon  plus, I compared my incredible with poweramp and my fassy with poweramp AND voodoo, and I thought the Inc sounded bettah.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## trell959 (Apr 13, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> And you talk about Verizon  plus, I compared my incredible with poweramp and my fassy with poweramp AND voodoo, and I thought the Inc sounded bettah.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



We found a workaround on it. I guess that wanted to keep it disabled until the ics update, which hasn't come yet. Also, cool story

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 13, 2012)

Probably getting the thunderbolt as a grad present

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 13, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Probably getting the thunderbolt as a grad present
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Nice, is it High school grad?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello? Anyone alive?

Sent from my NES machine using xda cartridge


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 13, 2012)

There's a helicopter pretty much hovering over my section. I don't feel safe right now. Its a state trooper one too.

Edit. Now there's 2! 
Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 13, 2012)

Friday the 13th

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 13, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> There's a helicopter pretty much hovering over my section. I don't feel safe right now. Its a state trooper one too.
> 
> Edit. Now there's 2!
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



I sent them. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 13, 2012)

It's friday the 13th, why isn't there no lighten flashing when i say that. Dam, you Hollywood... anyway, I'm using a nokia 5130 phone now lol


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> It's friday the 13th, why isn't there no lighten flashing when i say that. Dam, you Hollywood... anyway, I'm using a nokia 5130 phone now lol

Click to collapse



Friday the 13th looks like lucky to me, my friend brought his bike over and I'm having a lot of fun 
I almost fell twice


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 13, 2012)

Meh.

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Eh. Meh. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 13, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Eh. Meh.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Eh. Meh. Grrrr. :what:

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Eh. Meh. Grrrr. :what:
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Eh. Meh. Grrr. Woof. :sly:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 13, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Eh. Meh. Grrr. Woof. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Bored.... what's everyone doing?


----------



## boborone (Apr 13, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Bored.... what's everyone doing?

Click to collapse



Drinking beer.

* iTouched Epic


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Drinking beer.
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



Now that's a plan


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 13, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Bored.... what's everyone doing?

Click to collapse



Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.
(Repeat)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 13, 2012)

Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow.
Meow, meow, meow, meow.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 13, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Meow, meow, meow, meow.
> Meow, meow, meow, meow.
> Meow, meow.
> Meow, meow.
> ...

Click to collapse



Woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof,woof.
Woof, woof.
Woof, woof, woof, woof.woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof, woof.
Woof, woof.

Woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof,woof.
Woof, woof.
Woof, woof, woof, woof.woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof, woof.
Woof, woof.

Woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof,woof.
Woof, woof.
Woof, woof, woof, woof.woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof, woof.
Woof, woof.

Woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof,woof.
Woof, woof.
Woof, woof, woof, woof.woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof, woof.
Woof, woof.

Woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof,woof.
Woof, woof.
Woof, woof, woof, woof.woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof, woof.
Woof, woof.

Woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof,woof.
Woof, woof.
Woof, woof, woof, woof.woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof, woof.
Woof, woof.

Woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof,woof.
Woof, woof.
Woof, woof, woof, woof.woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof, woof.
Woof, woof.

Woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof,woof.
Woof, woof.
Woof, woof, woof, woof.woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof, woof.
Woof, woof.

Woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof,woof.
Woof, woof.
Woof, woof, woof, woof.woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof, woof, woof, woof.
Woof, woof.
Woof, woof.


----------



## trell959 (Apr 13, 2012)

Crazy day. I'm in class right now, school is on lock down, its pouring. Lighting and thunder too. And the power is out at school too

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 13, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Eh. Meh. Grrr. Woof. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Eh. Meh. Grrrr. Woof. Chirp. :sly:

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Crazy day. I'm in class right now, school is on lock down, its pouring. Lighting and thunder too. And the power is out at school too
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## Phistachio (Apr 13, 2012)

Rawr. Rawr. Rawr from Brussels


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thunder bolt is ordered 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 13, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Thunder bolt is ordered
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Gratz


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 13, 2012)

Can I go home NAO?

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow, I kinda missed the last 30 pages... Anything interesting/important happened? Also hi

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 13, 2012)

Congrats watt, and does anyone know if milad got his tab painted? 

edit: found it 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1588625

& Congrats BD (Below)


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 13, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Wow, I kinda missed the last 30 pages... Anything interesting/important happened? Also hi
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Yeah, I figured out Snowflake is a girl 
(actually, She just became old enough to tell)


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 13, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Wow, I kinda missed the last 30 pages... Anything interesting/important happened? Also hi
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



I had a fascinate, got rid of the fascinate and am now getting a tbolt

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 13, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I had a fascinate, got rid of the fascinate and am now getting a tbolt
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Poor choice I would of kept the fascinate or get the galaxy nexus 

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, I figured out Snowflake is a girl
> (actually, She just became old enough to tell)
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



had a weird dream involving a hawk like of bird that land on my arm, and it didn't cut me, weird


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 13, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Poor choice I would of kept the fascinate or get the galaxy nexus
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700

Click to collapse



The fascinate couldn't even play drag racing 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 13, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> The fascinate couldn't even play drag racing
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



My epic can and it has the same processor 

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 13, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> My epic can and it has the same processor
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700

Click to collapse



I'm talking on cm7. I don't want f%&*-$# touchwiz or ics. Ics barely works like I need, and touchwiz is touchwiz

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 13, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm talking on cm7. I don't want f%&*-$# touchwiz or ics. Ics barely works like I need, and touchwiz is touchwiz
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



touchwiz 4.0 is alright, but before touchwiz was just fugly


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 13, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm talking on cm7. I don't want f%&*-$# touchwiz or ics. Ics barely works like I need, and touchwiz is touchwiz
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Probably cm7 is in beta still?  I heard fascinate updates are non existant? Whatever....

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys I'm so in love with backgammon. I mean, if it was a guy, I'd be really gay.

Click to collapse



Too confusing gaming, game shouldn't require reading and understanding. That's why I only play gta


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 13, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Too confusing gaming, game shouldn't require reading and understanding. That's why I only play gta

Click to collapse



They should bring vice city to android  I was playing that on my xbox last night 

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 13, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> They should bring vice city to android  I was playing that on my xbox last night
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700

Click to collapse



yeah, and bring san adreas also, that game was the best on ps2, I had to buy 3 times because it kept on saying error. Fun times


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 13, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> yeah, and bring san adreas also, that game was the best on ps2, I had to buy 3 times because it kept on saying error. Fun times

Click to collapse



I only bought it once on ps2 and now since I switched to 360 I have it on demand on my 360 hard drive its on my to do list to beat again as I am just about done beating vice city  then after that I am going to beat gta 4 then lost and the damned and ballad of gay tony then wait fir gta 5

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 13, 2012)

:sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::screwy:

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 13, 2012)

:women:women:women:women: 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 14, 2012)

Why is it so lonely

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Why is it so lonely
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Cuz your a tomato with a ak-47 maybe that's why lol


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 14, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Cuz your a tomato with a ak-47 maybe that's why lol

Click to collapse



Im meat wad

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2012)

Five words....
All
You
Can
Eat
Sushi

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Im meat wad
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



opps my Bad I thought you were a pruned tomato lol


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 14, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> opps my Bad I thought you were a pruned tomato lol

Click to collapse



Regardless I have an m16

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Regardless I have an m16
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Nice keeping it americano instead of russian lol


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 14, 2012)

Flyers win 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## trell959 (Apr 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Flyers win
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



:thumbup:


Also, work was hell today.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Also, work was hell today.
> ...

Click to collapse



I see your still alive

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## trell959 (Apr 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I see your still alive
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Yes sir. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2012)

Snowflake is learning to whistle....

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake is learning to whistle....
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



I can't even whistle!

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## trell959 (Apr 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I can't even whistle!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


Also, accidental thanks 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I can't even whistle!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Neither can I 0.o
But Snowflake can..... 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2012)

'Afternoon bump


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 14, 2012)

afternoon Husam 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> afternoon Husam
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey max, long time no see 

what's up?


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 14, 2012)

Morning guyse

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2012)

:screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> :screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Just when I think I can understand women


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Just when I think I can understand women

Click to collapse



Hah. I have an easier time understanding particle physics.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hah. I have an easier time understanding particle physics.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Don't we all


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey max, long time no see
> 
> what's up?

Click to collapse



Late reply sorry xD

Hey bro 

Been inside all day with a cold dammit  You?


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 14, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hah. I have an easier time understanding particle physics.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I second this

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Late reply sorry xD
> 
> Hey bro
> 
> Been inside all day with a cold dammit  You?

Click to collapse



My big brother came to visit last week, and today he left, so all I had is a lonely day


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 14, 2012)

I hate wasps 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> My big brother came to visit last week, and today he left, so all I had is a lonely day

Click to collapse



Awhw unlucky dude


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awhw unlucky dude

Click to collapse



exactly lol


----------



## trell959 (Apr 14, 2012)

Trololololol

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey guys!
> its Easter tomorrow. Say hi to the lamb
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y u post NSFW images! 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Y u post NSFW images!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Me? There is no post 

Mtm stop deleting my posts or I'll throw  the lamb at you 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 14, 2012)

Not cool nor right mate. Think before you post stuff like that please. To graphic even tough they are delicious 



dexter93 said:


> Me? There is no post
> 
> Mtm stop deleting my posts or I'll throw  the lamb at you
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse





I used to be fast like you..but then I took a bean burrito to the gut


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Me? There is no post
> 
> Mtm stop deleting my posts or I'll throw  the lamb at you
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse



damn, I saw the post but the photo was deleted before I click on it :/


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Not cool nor right mate. Think before you post stuff like that please. To graphic even tough they are delicious
> 
> 
> I used to be fast like you..but then I took a bean burrito to the gut

Click to collapse



You lamb haters.. you could at least edit the image out and leave the post. Anyway.. I'll spam tomorrow about Easter



husam666 said:


> damn, I saw the post but the photo was deleted before I click on it :/

Click to collapse



head to the photography thread before mtm deletes it


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 14, 2012)

WE can't be on the second page on the off-topic section, This is a disgrace to what our fore mafioso who murdered, extortion and you know the rest.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2012)

Mafia......
I'm proud to introduce....
Moon-Doggie!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> You lamb haters.. you could at least edit the image out and leave the post. Anyway.. I'll spam tomorrow about Easter
> 
> 
> 
> head to the photography thread before mtm deletes it

Click to collapse



Happy Greek Orthodox Easter! ( tomorrow, anyway)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2012)

Snowflake keeping, watch over Moon-Doggie...
Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2012)

Snowflake being, nosy
Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 14, 2012)

Birds look so awesome and make the most calm sound to listen to, well some birds are just whacky lol


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Birds look so awesome and make the most calm sound to listen to, well some birds are just whacky lol

Click to collapse



Apparently you don't know what a Finch is


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 14, 2012)

Found what bird it was that I found on my front pouch it was this one. Wonder how it got to canada lol


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Found what bird it was that I found on my front pouch it was this one. Wonder how it got to canada lol

Click to collapse



That's either an insect eating finch or a nectar eating song bird. Hard to tell. I don't know wild birds as well as cage birds

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's either an insect eating finch or a nectar eating song bird. Hard to tell. I don't know wild birds as well as cage birds
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Y U NO KNOW EVERYTHING? !?!?! UR WOMAN!!!?!?

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 15, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Y U NO KNOW EVERYTHING? !?!?! UR WOMAN!!!?!?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Because there are too many birds in da world?
(sorry....)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Because there are too many birds in da world?
> (sorry....)
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No be sad 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 15, 2012)

Sparky covered in cockatiels

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 15, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 15, 2012)

Cockatiel wrangling is thirsty work...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Happy Greek Orthodox Easter! ( tomorrow, anyway)
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks Babydoll 
How are you? Long time sis 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Thanks Babydoll
> How are you? Long time sis
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse



I'm good.
Have you seen Moon-Doggie? (in the hundred of pics I posted above)
How are you doing? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 15, 2012)

Morning BUMP!!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 15, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys, I'm permanently changing my Gmail. PM me to get the new one.

Click to collapse



Darn, Now I can't spam you anymore


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm good.
> Have you seen Moon-Doggie? (in the hundred of pics I posted above)
> How are you doing?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's a really pretty bird Bd! 
I'm fine.. enjoying Easter with my family and that delicious lamb.. also a goat decided to join it 
We've had some tons of food today and feels like we didn't eat anything...  it must be the beer 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> That's a really pretty bird Bd!
> I'm fine.. enjoying Easter with my family and that delicious lamb.. also a goat decided to join it
> We've had some tons of food today and feels like we didn't eat anything...  it must be the beer
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA

Click to collapse



Mmmmmmm...lamb! Yummy!
Have fun!

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Mmmmmmm...lamb! Yummy!
> Have fun!
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



There's a party in my tummy. 
So yummy, so yummy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Apr 15, 2012)

bump..........


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 15, 2012)

uploading all my music to google music. leik a baws


----------



## husam666 (Apr 15, 2012)

I ddon't believe in the cloud

also good night


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I ddon't believe in the cloud
> 
> also good night

Click to collapse



i dont have enough memory anymore


----------



## trell959 (Apr 15, 2012)

Bump

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Bump
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



bump


----------



## trell959 (Apr 15, 2012)

Boring day is boring.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Boring day is boring.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



quite boring i say


----------



## trell959 (Apr 15, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> quite boring i say

Click to collapse



I want mi civic :sly:

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I want mi civic :sly:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



i want all my music uploaded NAO!!


----------



## trell959 (Apr 15, 2012)

I want all my music to download! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> i want all my music to download!
> 
> Sent from my sgh-i777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



stop taking my bandwith!


----------



## trell959 (Apr 15, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> stop taking my bandwith!

Click to collapse



:sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy:

/spam

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> :sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy:
> 
> /spam
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



you call that spam this is spam


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> :sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy:
> 
> /spam
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



i hate usps


----------



## trell959 (Apr 15, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> i hate usps

Click to collapse



Me too. They is the slow. What's up Samsung fan69

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Me too. They is the slow. What's up Samsung fan69
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



and off on sundays! :m

You have included 80 images in your message. You are limited to using 60 images so please go back and correct the problem and then continue again. 

Images include use of smilies, the BB code


----------



## trell959 (Apr 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> and off on sundays! :m
> 
> You have included 80 images in your message. You are limited to using 60 images so please go back and correct the problem and then continue again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> EL Oh EL
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Me too. They is the slow. What's up Samsung fan69
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



lol, I still have one htc phone my tytn 2

Bored, you trell?


----------



## boborone (Apr 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cockatiel wrangling is thirsty work...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That is some of the greatest beer ever 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2012)

I had turkey, stuffing, corn, cranberry sauce and my aunt Chris's (Christina) famous potatoes! 
I <3 mai Aunt Chris's cooking.....
(I'm in Long Island)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Apr 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


>

Click to collapse











htc fan89 said:


> lol, I still have one htc phone my tytn 2
> 
> Bored, you trell?

Click to collapse



Bored too. Messing with dual boot on my phone

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Bored too. Messing with dual boot on my phone
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm stuck in traffic in da Bronx, the south Bronx, the south, south Bronx....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 16, 2012)

when does the narwhal bacon


----------



## trell959 (Apr 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm stuck in traffic in da Bronx, the south Bronx, the south, south Bronx....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I want to travel to New York 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> when does the narwhal bacon

Click to collapse



At midnight, sir.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I want to travel to New York
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ummmmm, no you don't 
I grew up in Manhattan, on the Upper East Side.... 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I want to travel to New York
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



it sucks. come to philly


----------



## trell959 (Apr 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummmmm, no you don't
> I grew up in Manhattan, on the Upper East Side....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse











watt9493 said:


> it sucks. come to philly

Click to collapse



You guys should both come to California. It's the only place where you can surf and snowboard.....in the same day! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You guys should both come to California. It's the only place where you can surf and snowboard.....in the same day!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



just come here. ik a place that you can stay at for free


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 16, 2012)

I live in Florida. Don't come here so that I can save all the Miami hotties for my myself. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 16, 2012)

Nevermind


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm thinking about getting a Gnex. What's your input?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Boo get a skyrocket, enough jokes its a great phone but not really a upgrade from your current phones. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 16, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I live in Florida. Don't come here so that I can save all the Miami hotties for my myself.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



My girls from Miami beach. She's mine.  and I have a 300 word essay to do.






Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## trell959 (Apr 16, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Boo get a skyrocket, enough jokes its a great phone but not really a upgrade from your current phones.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It isn't an upgrade period. The only advantage is the bigger screen, which really doesn't make that much of a difference to me.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It isn't an upgrade period. The only advantage is the bigger screen, which really doesn't make that much of a difference to me.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



get a note


----------



## trell959 (Apr 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> get a note

Click to collapse



F that, I'll just stick to my plan and but a GSM sgs3 when it comes out 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> F that, I'll just stick to my plan and but a GSM sgs3 when it comes out
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



meh. samsung.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 16, 2012)

Ugh -.-





Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## trell959 (Apr 16, 2012)

Nighttime bump

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2012)

Going home instead of waiting for my lecture bump

Sent from my NES machine using xda cartridge


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 16, 2012)

Gonna be 90 today 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Gonna be 90 today
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Enjoy the heat lol, it's going be 80 here today.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 16, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Enjoy the heat lol, it's going be 80 here today.

Click to collapse



83 here. Not too bad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 16, 2012)

Since when is 90°f hot? Lol.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Since when is 90 hot? Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Starting from today lol, it's hot when your sweating places you never knew you could sweat


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Since when is 90 hot? Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



since that water boils at 100

stupid americans...


----------



## trell959 (Apr 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> since that water boils at 100
> 
> stupid americans...

Click to collapse



You just had to make me edit didn't you...

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You just had to make me edit didn't you...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



lmao, nah, I was just making a stupid comment, I know what you mean


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lmao, nah, I was just making a stupid comment, I know what you mean

Click to collapse



Win 7 has custom roms, what is this the twilight zone?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Win 7 has custom roms, what is this the twilight zone?

Click to collapse



Actually yes it had, didn't you know? 
it has plenty of custom roms


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Actually yes it had, didn't you know?
> it has plenty of custom roms

Click to collapse



Not when I had an wp7, it's way better now....


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Not when I had an wp7, it's way better now....

Click to collapse



indeed it does, especially when Mango came out, it's way faster and more stable than Nodo, which was crap


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> indeed it does, especially when Mango came out, it's way faster and more stable than Nodo, which was crap

Click to collapse



I had your phone but without the S lol and nodo was being sent out and I remember when I received that update, at that time I found it lacking something lol


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You mean it isn't crap now?
> 
> jk, I like WP7. The only crap is iOS.

Click to collapse



Indeed I do, give it another shot if you have a phone that can run WP7 around you,



htc fan89 said:


> I had your phone but without the S lol and nodo was being sent out and I remember when I received that update, at that time I found it lacking something lol

Click to collapse



hipsters 

jk 

it was lacking a lot of things, it still does, but you learn to live with it


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Indeed I do, give it another shot if you have a phone that can run WP7 around you,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the screen on the hd7 was super bad, you can see the dots on the screen, when it was off, but the hd7s has super lcd screen which is awesome....


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> the screen on the hd7 was super bad, you can see the dots on the screen, when it was off, but the hd7s has super lcd screen which is awesome....

Click to collapse



I can't see anything on my phone  
maybe what at&t  upgraded in the HD7S, but anyway, you just made me see that I have dust under my digitiser, fuuuuuuuu 


g2g, see ya later


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I can't see anything on my phone
> maybe what at&t  upgraded in the HD7S, but anyway, you just made me see that I have dust under my digitiser, fuuuuuuuu
> 
> 
> g2g, see ya later

Click to collapse



Lol cya man


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 16, 2012)

Bad win xp cd just damaged my pc.. I tried to install and it failed, plus that I can't boot to ubuntu -.- F U MICROSOFT 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 16, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Bad win xp cd just damaged my pc.. I tried to install and it failed, plus that I can't boot to ubuntu -.- F U MICROSOFT
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA

Click to collapse



Slave the drive to another system and format. Problem solved. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## trell959 (Apr 16, 2012)

Guess who just bought an M rated game, without their parents! ^.^

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 16, 2012)

http://blogs.musclemustangfastfords...in-152-seconds-in-a-production-car/index.html 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> http://blogs.musclemustangfastfords...in-152-seconds-in-a-production-car/index.html

Click to collapse



^^Pointless for daily driving.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 16, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What the F##K IS THIS ERROR!!!!????

Click to collapse



Void main is NOT PROPER C++. You should be using "int main".

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 16, 2012)

Try this:

#include <iostream>
using namespace std;

int main ()
{
cout <<
cout <<
return 0;
}

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey guys!!! 

I am a little bummed out 

Galaxy Nexus comes to sprint next week for 199.99 but my upgrade turned out to be an air card on my account and i have to wait another month to get my upgrade


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 16, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> That's exactly what I wrote. F##k this, I emailed the teacher explaining the error and attached a screen shot plus the cpp file. She'll understand.

Click to collapse



Okay, let's go old school:

#include <iostream>

int main()
{
    std::cout <<
    std::cout <<
    return 0;
}


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh and did you make sure to install the C++ standard libraries?

Have you tried another compiler like Code Blocks or Dev C++? Because you can't go without compiling forever...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 16, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Nvm. It's probably some crap windows is pulling on me. I'm too sleepy anyway.

Click to collapse



Oh and make sure you're running the right compiler on the right version of Windows. 64 bit compiler + 32 bit OS = problems.

Edit: I ran down the error, you're referencing a class/struct that doesn't exist. Meaning your libraries are jacked. Reinstall or move to a different compiler.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 16, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> ^^Pointless for daily driving.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Not entirely 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 16, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, it's installed correctly. I've 32 bit OS and 32 bit compiler.

Click to collapse



See the edit. Your libraries are messed up somehow. Try Code Blocks, it's a small open source compiler that I use....if that doesn't work...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 16, 2012)

Bump 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 16, 2012)

AlessandroXCV said:


> gli sviluppatori di banane xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 16, 2012)

thunderbolt is nao teh mine


----------



## trell959 (Apr 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> thunderbolt is nao teh mine

Click to collapse



Is it awesome 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Is it awesome
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



awesomer then a lot of thingies. yes.


----------



## trell959 (Apr 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> awesomer then a lot of thingies. yes.

Click to collapse



Cm7?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> awesomer then a lot of thingies. yes.

Click to collapse



bleh

I will have my galaxy nexus in a month since my upgrade is not til then and i can't use my air card upgrade 

But it will be worth the wait, having pure google and awesome development for 2 year contract seems awesome


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> awesomer then a lot of thingies. yes.

Click to collapse



No.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 16, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> No.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Hey jase how is the galaxy nexus?

It comes out next week for sprint but i have to wait a month til my upgrade, you think i should get it? 

To me pure google and latest software all the time and development for it must be awesome.

How is the screen look?


----------



## Phistachio (Apr 16, 2012)

ohgodohgod AOKP Build 32 is so great


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey jase how is the galaxy nexus?
> 
> It comes out next week for sprint but i have to wait a month til my upgrade, you think i should get it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Amazing. I have a theme on it...so it's boss.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 16, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Amazing. I have a theme on it...so it's boss.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Screenshot? 

U running CM9?


----------



## trell959 (Apr 16, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> ohgodohgod AOKP Build 32 is so great

Click to collapse



AOKP....







jaseglenn4 said:


> Amazing. I have a theme on it...so it's boss.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse




#Teamsamsung






davidrules7778 said:


> Screenshot?
> 
> U running CM9?

Click to collapse



Don't you get $50 on Google wallet with the pre order? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> AOKP....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Yes with google wallet however my upgrade eligabilty is not until june 1st and they said i could use it 2 weeks before that, so preordering it now would be pointless unless i wanted to fork over 550 bucks


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Screenshot?
> 
> U running CM9?

Click to collapse



Hell no CM9. Liquid all the way.



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Cm7?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yessir

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 16, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hell no CM9. Liquid all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Cool!!!

Link to liquid? 

I want to look 


EDIT is this it: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1555476


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 16, 2012)

That's awesome, I never realised I you could change the button colour 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 16, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> That's awesome, I never realised I you could change the button colour
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would probaly make it green turquoise ish 

Hope all those roms come to the sprint version


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 16, 2012)

What's up guyse

Sent from my PG06100 using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> What's up guyse
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Bored, You?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 16, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Bored, You?

Click to collapse



Likewise...

And i want my galaxy nexus now !!!  

Also I forgot to celebrate my 8100 posts oh well guess ill wait til 8500 or 9000 or over 9000!!!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Cool!!!
> 
> Link to liquid?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. That's it. Liquid has their own control scheme which allows customization of almost everything system related.

You can even change the button's background colors as well as the button order and available buttons.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 16, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yes. That's it. Liquid has their own control scheme which allows customization of almost everything system related.
> 
> You can even change the button's background colors as well as the button order and available buttons.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



cool, hey does it have hotspot and tethering enabled?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> cool, hey does it have hotspot and tethering enabled?

Click to collapse



Really? Of course.

It has native usb, bluetooth, and wireless tethering.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 16, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Really? Of course.
> 
> It has native usb, bluetooth, and wireless tethering.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I thought so but didn't know cause it didn't say it.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 16, 2012)

There's too many features to list in the changelog. 
;-)
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 16, 2012)

.LOL HUSAM!!!!!

http://www.xda-developers.com/feature/enjoying-chevron-say-goodbye-to-your-developer-unlock/


----------



## trell959 (Apr 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> .LOL HUSAM!!!!!
> 
> http://www.xda-developers.com/feature/enjoying-chevron-say-goodbye-to-your-developer-unlock/

Click to collapse



*EL OH EL

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 17, 2012)

I miss window mobile 6.5 now


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> .LOL HUSAM!!!!!
> 
> http://www.xda-developers.com/feature/enjoying-chevron-say-goodbye-to-your-developer-unlock/

Click to collapse



WOW!!!

Stupid microsoft


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 17, 2012)

Bahahahahahahahaha. I knew Microsoft would really mess it up one day or later.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Apr 17, 2012)

hahahaha I just noticed the orangeassasian tag at the bottom

Did one of you make that account? He got banned a long time ago


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> hahahaha I just noticed the orangeassasian tag at the bottom
> 
> Did one of you make that account? He got banned a long time ago

Click to collapse



Not me...who is that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (Apr 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Not me...who is that?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



dunno, but one of the many messages he sent me when he got banned





			
				aseems said:
			
		

> Banned again
> All my posts deleted
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse





 aseems
  27th April 2011, 07:43 AM
#
 Ru racist?
Just wondering if this is a cultural thing ...



 aseems
  27th April 2011, 08:20 AM
#
 Thank you
Thank you
Have a good day







sent more and got banned. Then changed to orangeassasian and got banned for making a new account.


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 17, 2012)

Morning guys, and Bump to first page


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 17, 2012)

Morning guys. Jase, how has your lte experience been?

You've been thunderstruck!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Morning guys. Jase, how has your lte experience been?
> 
> You've been thunderstruck!

Click to collapse



Amazing.

How's yours been?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Amazing.
> 
> How's yours been?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Rock solid and fast

You've been thunderstruck!


----------



## trell959 (Apr 17, 2012)

How you guys HSPA speeds? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> How you guys HSPA speeds?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You mean HSPA+? aka "fake 4G" lol


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 17, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> You mean HSPA+? aka "fake 4G" lol

Click to collapse



Lol. Technically it's all "fake 4G" in its current form. Some are just closer to real than others.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 17, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> You mean HSPA+? aka "fake 4G" lol

Click to collapse











jaseglenn4 said:


> Lol. Technically it's all "fake 4G" in its current form. Some are just closer to real than others.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You guys are all haters

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> How you guys HSPA speeds?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



HSPA, What HSPA? 

one more reason why I hate how the US f*** every standard in the world, 3G here is 2100MHz, but my phone only supports 1900 

also hi


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 17, 2012)

4G LTE FTW!!!!
UMAD.JPG


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 17, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> 4G LTE FTW!!!!
> UMAD.JPG

Click to collapse



Lololol

You've been thunderstruck!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 17, 2012)

Blah. I can't wait until I don't have to work anymore.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Blah. I can't wait until I don't have to work anymore.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Yolo 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 17, 2012)

So guys how is 1x ????

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yolo
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yolo is gay

You've been thunderstruck!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 17, 2012)

Mai head hurts....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2012)

t.c.p said:


> so guys how is 1x ????
> 
> Sent from my sph-d710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



؟؟؟???

......

---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Mai head hurts....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hey bd, sucks, you okay?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yolo

Click to collapse






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> So guys how is 1x ????
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Looks nice  but locked up and non amoled 

Hey 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## xYouKilledKenny (Apr 17, 2012)

*Don*

I will happily serve the don


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 17, 2012)

I see a storm a-brewing....brace yourself mate 

I used to be fast like you..but then I took a bean burrito to the gut


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 17, 2012)

xYouKilledKenny said:


> I will happily serve the don

Click to collapse



AAAAAAAaaaa! A n00b!






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## deliriousDroid (Apr 17, 2012)

Good afternoon mafiosos. I do believe my liver is a champ but I will let it rest for a few days I think.lol

So, how is everyone doing?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Good afternoon mafiosos. I do believe my liver is a champ but I will let it rest for a few days I think.lol
> 
> So, how is everyone doing?

Click to collapse



double D 

I'm good what about you ?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 17, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Good afternoon mafiosos. I do believe my liver is a champ but I will let it rest for a few days I think.lol
> 
> So, how is everyone doing?

Click to collapse



We have a random noob looking for your attention boss. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## deliriousDroid (Apr 17, 2012)

@hus, i'm doing good as well. Haha, running out of money quicker than expected tho

@jase, you know the drill, if he actually hangs around here for a while, then he is worth my attention


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey double D! How are you? Still on Peru?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey double D! How are you? Still on Peru?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio

Click to collapse



sup dex? 

visual studio installing in linux under wine 

sadly zune doesn't work in wine and I have to boot to windows if I want to sync my phone


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> sup dex?
> 
> visual studio installing in linux under wine
> 
> sadly zune doesn't work in wine and I have to boot to windows if I want to sync my phone

Click to collapse



Hey Hus!
Tried to install win xp on one empty partition on my laptop.. but the cd was damaged. Now it erased grub and I can't boot to ubuntu anymore  idk what's damaged yet, I've run out of livecd's ... No pc for a while...


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey Hus!
> Tried to install win xp on one empty partition on my laptop.. but the cd was damaged. Now it erased grub and I can't boot to ubuntu anymore  idk what's damaged yet, I've run out of livecd's ... No pc for a while...
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio

Click to collapse


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey Hus!
> Tried to install win xp on one empty partition on my laptop.. but the cd was damaged. Now it erased grub and I can't boot to ubuntu anymore  idk what's damaged yet, I've run out of livecd's ... No pc for a while...
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio

Click to collapse



I remember my laptop was updating and I stupidly offed because, It was making a lot of noise. So, next day I tried turning on it didn't work, so it ended by being something the insurance people couldn't fix, and that's how I ended up with a new laptop.. Thank god for Best buy insurance lol


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Hahahahah.







htc fan89 said:


> I remember my laptop was updating and I stupidly offed because, It was making a lot of noise. So, next day I tried turning on it didn't work, so it ended by being something the insurance people couldn't fix, and that's how I ended up with a new laptop.. Thank god for Best buy insurance lol

Click to collapse



I hate Best Buy. No offense. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hahahahah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know what you mean, I heard of the horror stories... so far it's been good for me lol


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol! Found an xp machine.. making a xp install USB stick 

Edit: just found out that this piece of $#!+ doesn't support booting from USB -.-

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 18, 2012)

If I hear yolo one more time, imma kill the b!tch

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> ؟؟؟???
> 
> ......
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mai migraines are, back and worse than ever. The one I had today was so bad, I actually lost the ability to see.....anything. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Mai migraines are, back and worse than ever. The one I had today was so bad, I actually lost the ability to see.....anything.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You might want to get that checked out by a doc, and hope you get better. Those are a pain my mom suffers from them

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 18, 2012)

Moi







* iTouched Epic


----------



## trell959 (Apr 18, 2012)

Troll? 




Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 18, 2012)

One day w/o a post?

You've been thunderstruck!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 18, 2012)

Man. I'm going to be late for work. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Man. I'm going to be late for work.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Thank the Devil. I barely made it, but I made it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## aquilotto85 (Apr 18, 2012)

what?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 18, 2012)

aquilotto85 said:


> what?

Click to collapse



Who are you? Did you even read the OP before posting?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Who are you? Did you even read the OP before posting?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



because YOLO

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> because YOLO
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



what if reincarnation was real??


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> what if reincarnation was real??

Click to collapse



It is real.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> It is real.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



What if you were g4y in a previous life?


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> What if you were g4y in a previous life?

Click to collapse



What if you were a g4y lion in a previous life??


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 18, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> What if you were a g4y lion in a previous life??

Click to collapse



Then I would have enjoyed a*** s*x with the antelope before I ate them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Then I would have enjoyed a*** s*x with the antelope before I ate them.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Necrophilia 

You've been thunderstruck!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Necrophilia

Click to collapse



It's the highest form of recycling. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 18, 2012)

Ugh. Getting ingrowns removed  I hate my genetics 

You've been thunderstruck!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not for long, I'm sure. 
What happened? I thought you were trying again with her....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> What if you were g4y in a previous life?

Click to collapse



Since I can't remember my previous life/lives... Your argument is invalid.
Pipsqueak said so....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Apr 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not for long, I'm sure.
> What happened? I thought you were trying again with her....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My only thing in a relationship is you have to be up front and honest. I don't really care what it is, just be honest. If you can't do that, I don't need you. My ex wife was the biggest liar. Don't need that anymore. This girl lies about drinking. Has a huge drinking problem and rather than talk about her problems, she drinks. Then lies about it. Just tell me. If you've been drinking, tell me, should've talked about your problems before, but now you're drunk, don't lie and tell me you've been drinking. That truely is her only problem. Drinking. I love her and she loves me. I can't shake her out of my head. She's been getting better. But I'm past my teenage rebel days. I drink, but not to avoid my problems, just cause I loooove alcohol. I face my problems and don't drink in the morning, at work or let it jack up my life anymore. 

She does. And I can't deal with that. But she is such an amazing person. She just needs to grow up. Drink cause it's fun and social, smoke cause you're having a cup of coffee and want to relax, do drugs cause you want to reward yourself for a hard week and you have nothing going on during the weekend. Don't let that **** take control of your life. You know what I mean?

---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 PM ----------

And you know what, you're right. Not for long. I've already had a couple calls from other girls. But man I liked that one. Just amazing person. You don't find that often. I can get any other girls. Not a problem. But that one is something special.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> My only thing in a relationship is you have to be up front and honest. I don't really care what it is, just be honest. If you can't do that, I don't need you. My ex wife was the biggest liar. Don't need that anymore. This girl lies about drinking. Has a huge drinking problem and rather than talk about her problems, she drinks. Then lies about it. Just tell me. If you've been drinking, tell me, should've talked about your problems before, but now you're drunk, don't lie and tell me you've been drinking. That truely is her only problem. Drinking. I love her and she loves me. I can't shake her out of my head. She's been getting better. But I'm past my teenage rebel days. I drink, but not to avoid my problems, just cause I loooove alcohol. I face my problems and don't drink in the morning, at work or let it jack up my life anymore.
> 
> She does. And I can't deal with that. But she is such an amazing person. She just needs to grow up. Drink cause it's fun and social, smoke cause you're having a cup of coffee and want to relax, do drugs cause you want to reward yourself for a hard week and you have nothing going on during the weekend. Don't let that **** take control of your life. You know what I mean?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow....I'm a fan of the caveman method for obtaining women though. It avoids the hassle of personality getting in the way. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 18, 2012)

wow, what a day... I finally got 3G working on my skyrocket, My network is the same like t-mobile. Was such a pain lol... What's everyone doing?


----------



## trell959 (Apr 18, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> wow, what a day... I finally got 3G working on my skyrocket, My network is the same like t-mobile. Was such a pain lol... What's everyone doing?

Click to collapse



Well.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Wow....I'm a fan of the caveman method for obtaining women though. It avoids the hassle of personality getting in the way.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I think that method society ruled as "sexual abusive" or something....


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 19, 2012)

Finally fixed that pc.. now it double boots ubuntu and win xp. Was glad to see that only grub was corrupted  
Also I've become a lurker again :/

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 19, 2012)

They had to use twice the amount of anesthesia on my toe as they normally would. 

You've been thunderstruck!


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> They had to use twice the amount of anesthesia on my toe as they normally would.
> 
> You've been thunderstruck!

Click to collapse



Did they chop it off?  

Everything ok watt?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio


----------



## boborone (Apr 19, 2012)

What's up watt


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> They had to use twice the amount of anesthesia on my toe as they normally would.
> 
> You've been thunderstruck!

Click to collapse



What were there doing? Hope your okay watt


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 19, 2012)

I had to get 2 ingrowns out. One was poking through my toe! 

You've been thunderstruck!


----------



## boborone (Apr 19, 2012)

Dayyyyum nasty 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 19, 2012)

For all teh proofs
Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Apr 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> For all teh proofs
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Painful? 

What's up everybody? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Painful?
> 
> What's up everybody?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Very

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Very
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Now you'll remember to clip your toenails? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 19, 2012)

Any of you guys have a sgs2, have you notice like black spots on your screen when on a black paper, or when on very low lighting in a dark room? That was a problem with super amoled on motorola razrs....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 19, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Any of you guys have a sgs2, have you notice like black spots on your screen when on a black paper, or when on very low lighting in a dark room? That was a problem with super amoled on motorola razrs....

Click to collapse



Nope...no SGS2 for me.

Wait a minute, I though you were HTC fan....not Samsung d*** rider?



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 19, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Any of you guys have a sgs2, have you notice like black spots on your screen when on a black paper, or when on very low lighting in a dark room? That was a problem with super amoled on motorola razrs....

Click to collapse



I have an sgs2. I usually notice when I'm using the app screen filter.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 19, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Any of you guys have a sgs2, have you notice like black spots on your screen when on a black paper, or when on very low lighting in a dark room? That was a problem with super amoled on motorola razrs....

Click to collapse



naw

I more notice my 1 ina million cracked screen


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> naw
> 
> I more notice my 1 ina million cracked screen

Click to collapse



Meh. Gorilla Glass is teh awesomeness.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (Apr 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Meh. Gorilla Glass is teh awesomeness.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



till drunken new yrs breaks your brand new phone


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Nope...no SGS2 for me.
> 
> Wait a minute, I though you were HTC fan....not Samsung d*** rider?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It was to hard to mess with the amaze so went with sammy, so easy to mess with. Time to get my flash on again

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 19, 2012)

Slow work day is slow 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 19, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> It was to hard to mess with the amaze so went with sammy, so easy to mess with. Time to get my flash on again

Click to collapse



Hahahaha. Welcome to the dark side bro. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Now you'll remember to clip your toenails?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I blame genetics. I can't get it all out.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I blame genetics. I can't get it all out.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Remove your toenail completely. That'll get it all out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Remove your toenail completely. That'll get it all out.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I might have too.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I might have too.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Ew. Well...that's not too awful.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Remove your toenail completely. That'll get it all out.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Ouch 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I might have too.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



A good friend of mine ended up removing his toenails completely off because of that reason 

I use to see his never ending suffering because of them in-grown nails


----------



## boborone (Apr 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> A good friend of mine ended up removing his toenails completely off because of that reason
> 
> I use to see his never ending suffering because of them in-grown nails

Click to collapse



I got rid of mine by getting pedicures for a while. Don't hate till you've done it. A couple of Asians on their knees rubbing your legs for twenty minutes is worth being the only guy there. I they did it cause I tipped well. Don't care, they did it and it was less painful than a doctor and more enjoyable too.

* iTouched Epic


----------



## trell959 (Apr 19, 2012)

What's up people

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> I got rid of mine by getting pedicures for a while. Don't hate till you've done it. A couple of Asians on their knees rubbing your legs for twenty minutes is worth being the only guy there. I they did it cause I tipped well. Don't care, they did it and it was less painful than a doctor and more enjoyable too.
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



pfft...I don't hate...I appreciate 
I like me a good foot massage every now and then


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello?

Anyone here?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello?
> 
> Anyone here?

Click to collapse



No.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm here.

You've been thunderstruck!


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello?
> 
> Anyone here?

Click to collapse



Send me via Fed-Ex three hot dogs from El Guero Canelo, NAO!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Send me via Fed-Ex three hot dogs from El Guero Canelo, NAO!!!

Click to collapse



F*** that 

You send me them 

Also hello 

Also hello to watt  and jase who is no longer here


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 19, 2012)

I'll send you teh money 



davidrules7778 said:


> F*** that
> 
> You send me them
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SCH-I510 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I'll send you teh money
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay send me the money, and I will send a picture of me eating them LOL


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 19, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Okay send me the money, and I will send a picture of me eating them LOL

Click to collapse






Sent from my SCH-I510 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 19, 2012)

I hate that GPS only works on sense roms 

You've been thunderstruck!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I hate that GPS only works on sense roms
> 
> You've been thunderstruck!

Click to collapse



U should of went with galaxy nexus or samsung


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I hate that GPS only works on sense roms
> 
> You've been thunderstruck!

Click to collapse



Why use gps, Use the old way


----------



## boborone (Apr 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> U should of went with galaxy nexus or samsung

Click to collapse



my gsii is perfect even indoors w/o wifi


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> my gsii is perfect even indoors w/o wifi

Click to collapse



my epic is ok indoors but when i use it i am driving in a different city or state and it works fine 

When i had htc windows mobile phones gps always sucked 

Samsung>HTC

Nexus> HTC


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> my gsii is perfect even indoors w/o wifi

Click to collapse



Yeah, but there's one thing that annoys me about the galaxy s2 series, when it vibrates the whole phone shakes, lol it's funny but other than that it's nice phone.


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 19, 2012)

BK Carne Asada then...NAO!!! 



davidrules7778 said:


> U should of went with galaxy nexus or samsung

Click to collapse





Sent from my SCH-I510 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> BK Carne Asada then...NAO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Drive or fly your ass over here and get it yourself!!!


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Drive or fly your ass over here and get it yourself!!!

Click to collapse



Why fly or drive when He can just do this...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 19, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Why fly or drive when He can just do this...

Click to collapse



Nice LOL

Let me dig out my fishing pole


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 19, 2012)

You've been there?



davidrules7778 said:


> Drive or fly your ass over here and get it yourself!!!

Click to collapse





Sent from my SCH-I510 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You've been there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes to both of them considering they are locally owned in Tucson,AZ


----------



## boborone (Apr 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> my epic is ok indoors but when i use it i am driving in a different city or state and it works fine
> 
> When i had htc windows mobile phones gps always sucked
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






my captivate was horrible
sgsi was the worst GPS ever




htc fan89 said:


> Yeah, but there's one thing that annoys me about the galaxy s2 series, when it vibrates the whole phone shakes, lol it's funny but other than that it's nice phone.

Click to collapse



Lolwut

* iTouched Epic


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 19, 2012)

Been craving them dogs ever since that Food network tv show 



davidrules7778 said:


> yes to both of them considering they are locally owned in Tucson,AZ

Click to collapse





Sent from my SCH-I510 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Been craving them dogs ever since that Food network tv show
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just call and make them deliver


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 19, 2012)

why didn't I think of that? 
 thanks David, you're the most brilliant person in the world"!11!!



davidrules7778 said:


> Just call and make them deliver

Click to collapse





Sent from my SCH-I510 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> why didn't I think of that?
> thanks David, you're the most brilliant person in the world"!11!!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Your welcome you sarcastic troll you 

---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------

You guys like pennywise? (the band) 

I got a presale email for tommorrow 10 am only 9 bucks


----------



## trell959 (Apr 20, 2012)

So I got in another accident! , but It wasn't driving nor was it my car

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> So I got in another accident! , but It wasn't driving nor was it my car
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You're bad luck!

You've been thunderstruck!


----------



## trell959 (Apr 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> You're bad luck!
> 
> You've been thunderstruck!

Click to collapse



-_-

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> You're bad luck!
> 
> You've been thunderstruck!

Click to collapse



Its teh California brah

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey all. Where's BD?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 20, 2012)

****,.I can't find the drunk thread. OH well, I'm here after being 4 months sobernao 

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 20, 2012)

Also hai

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 20, 2012)

Morning guys, What's up?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 20, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Also hai
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



I just have this to say:







Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 20, 2012)

What's up guys

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Apr 20, 2012)

Dead thread

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 20, 2012)

Quite dead I say

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 20, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> So I watched the 3D movie of my life, in my uncles house. It was horrible. My eyes! It was just a 5 min demo, but it ****ed my eyes! ahhhh! **** 3D!

Click to collapse



Now you know how every e3d owner felt ever

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Apr 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Quite dead I say
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse




Did you get the jetta






m1l4droid said:


> So I watched the 3D movie of my life, in my uncles house. It was horrible. My eyes! It was just a 5 min demo, but it ****ed my eyes! ahhhh! **** 3D!

Click to collapse



I absolutely hate 3d.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Now you know how every e3d owner felt ever
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



+10000000000000000000000

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 20, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah I'm happy I didn't buy that crap. Samsung was smart not to go into this stupid trend! 3D sucks balls!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lawl. Well you learn something new everyday

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hey all. Where's BD?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I'm here....sort of. I've been having bad migraines, so I've been hiding under the covers.... :thumbdown::screwy::sly::what:

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## trell959 (Apr 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm here....sort of. I've been having bad migraines, so I've been hiding under the covers.... :thumbdown::screwy::sly::what:
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Get better soon 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy 4/20 all.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 20, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I want this! http://www.amazon.com/Keyboard-KEYBOARD-Guaranteed-compatible-Honeycomb/dp/B004YPK5ZW

Click to collapse






That is a very nice keyboard looks like the tablet is a laptop 


Also @BD i hope your migraines go away 


Hello everyone else, anyone on? 



HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!! And 4/20 If you smoke i can't cause i am trying to get a new job


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm bored....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 20, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> I'm bored....

Click to collapse



me too and i am jelly people are getting there galaxy nexus's today 

And i have to wait a month 

I WANT TO PLAY WITH IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

The multicolor led,all the roms 


I guess on the plus side of waiting is i might get a better built one with less issues then the initial release one and probaly all the root tool kits and roms will be tested so i can dive right in without having to worry 


But the wait is killing me


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> me too and i am jelly people are getting there galaxy nexus's today
> 
> And i have to wait a month
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eh. I've had mine for months...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> me too and i am jelly people are getting there galaxy nexus's today
> 
> And i have to wait a month
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol why get galaxy nexus? why not wait for galaxy s3 lol? That's what I'm looking forward to and it better be good or else


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Eh. I've had mine for months...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



way to rub it in 

Anyway since your here i have some questions about the liquid rom:

-Does it allow you to put a battery icon with percent or circle battery?
-Does it allow you to customize the color,background and transparency of the status bar and notification pulldown?
- Does it allow the change of color of toggles and whatnot?

---------- Post added at 11:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 AM ----------




htc fan89 said:


> Lol why get galaxy nexus? why not wait for galaxy s3 lol? That's what I'm looking forward to and it better be good or else

Click to collapse



1. I don't need a quad core phone
2. I want development and fast updates
3. It probaly wont hit sprint for a long time
4. if i am signing a 2 year agreement i want reliable updates
5. Pure google is a win


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> way to rub it in
> 
> Anyway since your here i have some questions about the liquid rom:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm interesting, I might also jump on the nexus bandwagon again, Last time I sliped off lol


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> way to rub it in
> 
> Anyway since your here i have some questions about the liquid rom:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. I think so. Never tried it.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Did you get the Jetta?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No. Dude wanted too much + trade

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 20, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Hmm interesting, I might also jump on the nexus bandwagon again, Last time I sliped off lol

Click to collapse



Get a better grip this time 

LOL

After the whole epic updating and waiting for updates i got tired of lack of uniqueness of roms and options, that is why i am going with nexus 

It has everything my epic has except keyboard plus:

1. Dual Core
2. NFC
3. MHC for Hdmi out
4. Pure Google (Most stable ICS!!! and always the latest)
5. Multicolored led light
6. On screen home,back,menu and search buttons customizable with liquids rom even the color 
7. ROMS GALORE in fact way too many LOL 
8. 4.65 inch screen compared to 4inch screen on my epic
9. 1.3mp front camera compared to my VGA camera on my epic


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Get a better grip this time
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ummmm. No. 4.65 inch screen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Ummmm. No. 4.65 inch screen.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Fixed 

Even better


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Fixed
> 
> Even better

Click to collapse



Yeap. It's awesome.

And for those who hate on the Pentile I'll say this: at full 720p on a screen that size you can't even see the matrix or individual pixels.

Oh yeah...the glass is curved to....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yeap. It's awesome.
> 
> And for those who hate on the Pentile I'll say this: at full 720p on a screen that size you can't even see the matrix or individual pixels.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still probaly looks better then my super amoled screen?


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yeap. It's awesome.
> 
> And for those who hate on the Pentile I'll say this: at full 720p on a screen that size you can't even see the matrix or individual pixels.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



People just hating cuz of ****ty ass job Motorola did


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Still probaly looks better then my super amoled screen?

Click to collapse



Yes. It's Super AMOLED HD.







htc fan89 said:


> People just hating cuz of ****ty ass job Motorola did

Click to collapse



Huh?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 20, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> People just hating cuz of ****ty ass job Motorola did

Click to collapse



I have hated motorola since the original razr phone  

There android phones are ugly,badly shaped and screens are horrid looking


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yes. It's Super AMOLED HD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you check out motorola phones, the razr it has a super amoled advance screen which has pentile, and it's awful makes you vomit


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 20, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> If you check out motorola phones, the razr it has a super amoled advance screen which has pentile, and it's awful makes you vomit

Click to collapse



Ah. That's because Samsung owns the Pentile format. 

On the GNex it is near impossible to see pixels on the screen. I haven't really had any issues with it. Other than the burn-in from running max brightness 24/7.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Ah. That's because Samsung owns the Pentile format.
> 
> On the GNex it is near impossible to see pixels on the screen. I haven't really had any issues with it. Other than the burn-in from running max brightness 24/7.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



why couldn't get placed a super amoled Hd plus, like they have on the galaxy tab 7.7? Might be saving for the galaxy s3.....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 20, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> why couldn't get placed a super amoled Hd plus, like they have on the galaxy tab 7.7? Might be saving for the galaxy s3.....

Click to collapse



Dude. The only real benefit to that is the red, full color saturation issue that affects the standard PenTile displays is averted. It's also quite a bit more expensive to produce lol.

It's like the difference between 400 and 410hp on the exact same car, and the difference in price being 5k.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Ah. That's because Samsung owns the Pentile format.
> 
> On the GNex it is near impossible to see pixels on the screen. I haven't really had any issues with it. Other than the burn-in from running max brightness 24/7.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Why would anyone do that? 

Waste of battery if you ask me 

I use automatic brightness


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Dude. The only real benefit to that is the red, full color saturation issue that affects the standard PenTile displays is averted. It's also quite a bit more expensive to produce lol.
> 
> It's like the difference between 400 and 410hp on the exact same car, and the difference in price being 5k.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I guess it only matters when it's under 720p resolution, wonder if screens would go to full 1080p screen. Now, that be crazy


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Why would anyone do that?
> 
> Waste of battery if you ask me
> 
> I use automatic brightness

Click to collapse



Because I'm the eagle dad of cell phone owners, and this ***** had better be able to take it.







htc fan89 said:


> I guess it only matters when it's under 720p resolution, wonder if screens would go to full 1080p screen. Now, that be crazy

Click to collapse



Yeap...it would be.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 20, 2012)

Guys check out these mettalic back covers for the galaxy nexus i might get a green one 

The silver looks sick too


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Guys check out these mettalic back covers for the galaxy nexus i might get a green one
> 
> The silver looks sick too

Click to collapse



Ummm....links?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Ummm....links?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



LOL

Sorry forgot to paste 

here: http://www.dsstyles.com/accessories/samsung-galaxy-accessories.html?&limit=40&limitstart=160

---------- Post added at 12:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> LOL
> 
> Sorry forgot to paste
> 
> here: http://www.dsstyles.com/accessories/samsung-galaxy-accessories.html?&limit=40&limitstart=160

Click to collapse



I am going to get black silver, grey  or green

Not sure


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL
> 
> Sorry forgot to paste
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks cool, If I get my hands on a nexus going get a blue one


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 20, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Looks cool, If I get my hands on a nexus going get a blue one

Click to collapse



Someone just said they cause NFC and GPS issues 

Guess ill just get a non sprint battery door for 6 bucks and spray paint it or something


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 20, 2012)

So I just finished tuning my screen's gamma and color multipliers....Jesus it's burning my eyes....too white lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Someone just said they cause NFC and GPS issues
> 
> Guess ill just get a non sprint battery door for 6 bucks and spray paint it or something

Click to collapse



Who needs gps and nfc? I will just use the sun as gps

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So I just finished tuning my screen's gamma and color multipliers....Jesus it's burning my eyes....too white lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



How u do that? 


@HTC i need nfc to use my free 50 dollar google wallet credit 

LOL

GPS i only need if i am out of town

But i am OCD about things not working


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 20, 2012)

Waiting for my hot-dogs from David









davidrules7778 said:


> How u do that?
> 
> 
> @HTC i need nfc to use my free 50 dollar google wallet credit
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 20, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Waiting for my hot-dogs from David

Click to collapse



Fine here!!!!






That will be 7 dollars please 












The mayo is a lie


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 20, 2012)

you Tuczonian troll!!  
Where is ma drink? 

Money has been sent via the imaginary train 



davidrules7778 said:


> Fine here!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 20, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> you Tuczonian troll!!
> Where is ma drink?
> 
> Money has been sent via the imaginary train

Click to collapse



here !!!







That will be another 2 dollar











Also mountain dew is a lie


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> How u do that?

Click to collapse



Liquid has gamma and color control settings built in.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Liquid has gamma and color control settings built in.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Any bugs in that rom?

Also is there a return to stock settings on customizations button?


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 20, 2012)

Is everything a lie with you? 
Was teh cake a lie also?  



davidrules7778 said:


> here !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 20, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Is everything a lie with you?
> Was teh cake a lie also?

Click to collapse



Nope no lie 

Only things that you make me go out of my way to get like those sonoran dogs and mountain dew!! 

So anything you ask for will be a lie


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Any bugs in that rom?
> 
> Also is there a return to stock settings on customizations button?

Click to collapse



1. No. None that I've found.
2. Yes, there is.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> 1. No. None that I've found.
> 2. Yes, there is.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Most important question, Can you go into the Matrix?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 20, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Most important question, Can you go into the Matrix?

Click to collapse



Only with an extended battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Only with an extended battery.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Dam, Don't wanna be a fat Neo


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> 1. No. None that I've found.
> 2. Yes, there is.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Cool 


Well looks like there is already a new sprint team win recovery now i just want to wait to see if people flash verizons roms on there sprint galaxy nexus 

I am kinda glad i have to wait a month but also sad


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 20, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Dam, Don't wanna be a fat Neo

Click to collapse



Could you imagine a 40 year old fat Neo? Hahahahahahaha






davidrules7778 said:


> Cool
> 
> 
> Well looks like there is already a new sprint team win recovery now i just want to wait to see if people flash verizons roms on there sprint galaxy nexus
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeap.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 20, 2012)

Turdburglers

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## watt9493 (Apr 21, 2012)

I hope everyone has a great reason for why its so quiet. 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Apr 21, 2012)

How was everybody's 4/20!? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> How was everybody's 4/20!?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



sober a/f 


helloz everyone


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2012)

National Drugs day


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I know that but why?

Click to collapse



because people want to get high 

lol idk, I have been told that


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 21, 2012)

Dammit, I missed it  


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=420


> So far the majority of you are incorrect.
> 420's origin IS known.
> the term 420 originated at San Rafael High School, in 1971, among a  group of about a dozen pot-smoking wiseacres who called themselves the  Waldos, who are now pushing 50. The term was shorthand for the time of  day the group would meet, at the campus statue of Louis Pasteur, to  smoke pot. Intent on developing their own discreet language, they made  420 code for a time to get high, and its use spread among members of an  entire generation.
> So there ya  go, someone's parents out there invented the term  4/20.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2012)

Bow for me and kiss my feet everyone, since that the don is out!!


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 21, 2012)

How about....




husam666 said:


> Bow for me and kiss my feet everyone, since that the don is out!!

Click to collapse





Pfft....Haters gonna hate!


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey guys ! Morning 

Mtm I need a mod for a quick fix.. can you help?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> How about....
> View attachment 1017106
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse
















dexter93 said:


> Hey guys ! Morning
> 
> Mtm I need a mod for a quick fix.. can you help?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



what kind of fix?


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> what kind of fix?

Click to collapse



Just a poll option. got too many requests for it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 21, 2012)

Just stopping by quickly 4/20 is also hitlers birthday 

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Ahhh, when will you people learn *funnyjunk* links don't work!

Click to collapse



NEVER!! 


10shars


----------



## trell959 (Apr 21, 2012)

4/20 was also Stop Kony day or some BS.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 21, 2012)

Meh you guys suck 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Meh you guys suck
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



You know it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Meh you guys suck
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Says the kid that wants a Jetta 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Says the kid that wants a Jetta
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Says the kid with the wrecked civic that takes 10 seconds to get to 60 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (Apr 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Says the kid that wants a Jetta
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'd love to have a jetta tdi


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'd love to have a jetta tdi

Click to collapse



I want a gli, but that's besides teh point

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (Apr 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I want a gli, but that's besides teh point
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



the dinosour bones

i want to burn it


----------



## trell959 (Apr 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Says the kid with the wrecked civic that takes 10 seconds to get to 60
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Don't forget, I have a motorcycle that'll do 0-100 in 5 seconds 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Don't forget, I have a motorcycle that'll do 0-100 in 5 seconds
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## trell959 (Apr 21, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



 I have that video in my favorites 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Don't forget, I have a motorcycle that'll do 0-100 in 5 seconds
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wow...that's kind of slow. 

My dad's bike does 0-100 in 4 seconds. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Wow...that's kind of slow.
> 
> My dad's bike does 0-100 in 4 seconds.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Is it a 1000? And I do 0-100 in like 5.5 actually  I don't really know how to launch







m1l4droid said:


> My car does 0-100 km/h in 11 seconds. I guess that's horrible, right?
> 
> And I feel horribly depressed right now... I really miss my cat.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Is it a 1000? And I do 0-100 in like 5.5 actually  I don't really know how to launch

Click to collapse



1500cc.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> 1500cc.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Way too big for me  You should get a bike 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Way too big for me  You should get a bike
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Heh. Das wat she said 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yes. It's Super AMOLED HD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pentile, though. :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2012)

Sigh ....
I'd like to remove my head....at least for awhile.

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## boborone (Apr 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sigh ....
> I'd like to remove my head....at least for awhile.
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



join the human centipede

make all your worries disappear


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> join the human centipede
> 
> make all your worries disappear

Click to collapse



LOL good one


----------



## Phistachio (Apr 21, 2012)

Back to Portugal... 'Dis was a hell of a trip...


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hola

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> join the human centipede
> 
> make all your worries disappear

Click to collapse



Ewww.
No.jpg
Not really a solution to my migraine problem....now is it?  

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ewww.
> No.jpg
> Not really a solution to my migraine problem....now is it?
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



There aren't any. But to nuke it with caffeine, imatrex and motrin 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 22, 2012)

Nobody in 2 hours?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> There aren't any. But to nuke it with caffeine, imatrex and motrin
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



That doesn't work anymore.... 
Nothing does.

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## trell959 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 22, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Fml
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



What's up? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That doesn't work anymore....
> Nothing does.
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Experimental surgery?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 22, 2012)

Morning mafia! 
Juopunutbear is out. Enjoy s -off everybody 


Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Morning mafia!
> Juopunutbear is out. Enjoy s -off everybody
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



wtf is that??! 

Sent from my NES machine using xda cartridge


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 22, 2012)

A new S-Off exploit for a bunch of htc devices. Linky n my sig


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 22, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Experimental surgery?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Lobotomy? 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> A new S-Off exploit for a bunch of htc devices. Linky n my sig

Click to collapse





> *Thanks also (in no particular order) to:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




*Applauds* 

Congrats dude


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> A new S-Off exploit for a bunch of htc devices. Linky n my sig

Click to collapse



Meh, android


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Meh, android

Click to collapse



Your Jellyness is showing Husam


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Your Jellyness is showing Husam

Click to collapse



Jellyness? for what, something I have no idea what it is?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi
Husam
Max
Watt
Dex
Trell
Anyone else?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi
> Husam
> Max
> Watt
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup bd?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Sup bd?

Click to collapse



Not much.
You?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Jellyness? for what, something I have no idea what it is?

Click to collapse



Yes that 


Hey BD


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 22, 2012)

You need to Pm me for these requests mate since I may not log into this thread in days 



dexter93 said:


> Hey guys ! Morning
> 
> Mtm I need a mod for a quick fix.. can you help?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse





I used to be fast like you..but then I took a bean burrito to the gut


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not much.
> You?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



meh, nothing, just headaches from school, then sleep, then going to  school again then headaches, f*** this sh** I'm going to work at McDonald's 

@Max, nah


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> *Applauds*
> 
> Congrats dude

Click to collapse



Thanks Max. How are you? Its been a while since we talked 


Babydoll25 said:


> Hi
> Husam
> Max
> Watt
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey BD! Got rid of those migrains? If you want to S-Off your Amaze let me know first


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Thanks Max. How are you? Its been a while since we talked
> 
> Hey BD! Got rid of those migrains? If you want to S-Off your Amaze let me know first

Click to collapse



Hey dude ;D It has xD
I'm good thanks, You? 


husam666 said:


> meh, nothing, just headaches from school, then sleep, then going to  school again then headaches, f*** this sh** I'm going to work at McDonald's
> 
> @Max, nah

Click to collapse



Awesome  
You;re now McHus


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 22, 2012)

Flyers game

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Flyers game
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse





m1l4droid said:


> ewwwww......

Click to collapse




Explain? 


Also Watt, Do you bmx?


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> meh, nothing, just headaches from school, then sleep, then going to  school again then headaches, f*** this sh** I'm going to work at McDonald's
> 
> @Max, nah

Click to collapse



sounds cool, I do the same 


MacaronyMax said:


> Hey dude ;D It has xD
> I'm good thanks, You?

Click to collapse



I'm fine... playing with my device in levels that HTC hardly touch 
and getting ready for my driver's licence exams 


MacaronyMax said:


> Awesome
> You;re now McHus

Click to collapse



McHus!!! LOL


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2012)

I just posted this as status, I wonder how long will it take until someone notices.



> Husam
> My phone just fell in the toilet while I was taking a dump.... UGH Dx
> Like ·  · about a minute ago via Mobile ·

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 22, 2012)

Translation...."thanks to the members that donated for my phone. This is my way of thanking you"
That was your new phone, wasn't it? 



husam666 said:


> I just posted this as status, I wonder how long will it take until someone notices.

Click to collapse





I used to be fast like you..but then I took a bean burrito to the gut


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Translation...."thanks to the members that donated for my phone. This is my way of thanking you"
> That was your new phone, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



and he didn't notice it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> sounds cool, I do the same
> 
> I'm fine... playing with my device in levels that HTC hardly touch
> and getting ready for my driver's licence exams
> ...

Click to collapse



XD Fair enough dude ;D And good luck! When you doing it?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2012)

Im here too Mchus


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Explain?
> 
> 
> Also Watt, Do you bmx?

Click to collapse



Yep. Flyers win!

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Im here too Mchus

Click to collapse



sounds like a rapper name


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Fair enough dude ;D And good luck! When you doing it?

Click to collapse



Thanks!Tomorrow morning is the "theory" exam.. signs etc. Idk when is the "practice" exam yet


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Thanks!Tomorrow morning is the "theory" exam.. signs etc. Idk when is the "practice" exam yet

Click to collapse



Cool, good luck 

---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------

Also 16,000!!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Cool, good luck
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------
> 
> Also 16,000!!

Click to collapse



Nice! 16k.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Cool, good luck
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------
> 
> Also 16,000!!

Click to collapse



Congrats bro..   I am still behind you.. I need to start spamming again


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Congrats bro..   I am still behind you.. I need to start spamming again

Click to collapse



you're still at 7,000?

noob


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Thanks!Tomorrow morning is the "theory" exam.. signs etc. Idk when is the "practice" exam yet

Click to collapse



Good luck! ;D


husam666 said:


> sounds like a rapper name

Click to collapse



XD lolol, Start rapping?


watt9493 said:


> Yep. Flyers win!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Football?  

Also sweet ;D You any good? :b


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good luck! ;D
> 
> XD lolol, Start rapping?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol, nah, I like to remain on silent mode


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> you're still at 7,000?
> 
> noob

Click to collapse



If only the IRC messages counted.. I may not be on xda, but I'm posting like crazy there


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> If only the IRC messages counted.. I may not be on xda, but I'm posting like crazy there

Click to collapse



Suuuureee newb 


husam666 said:


> lol, nah, I like to remain on silent mode

Click to collapse



XD Mime a rap?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Suuuureee newb
> 
> XD Mime a rap?

Click to collapse



What he said about being newb 

and is mime rap even possible? xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> What he said about being newb
> 
> and is mime rap even possible? xD

Click to collapse





XD just wave your arms in the air and pretend to say stuff XD 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD just wave your arms in the air and pretend to say stuff XD
> 
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



seems legit 

check this out, microsoft made this project, which is kinda like visual studio on your Windows Phone, you can develop apps directly on your phone 

http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/touchdevelop/


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> seems legit
> 
> check this out, microsoft made this project, which is kinda like visual studio on your Windows Phone, you can develop apps directly on your phone
> 
> http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/touchdevelop/

Click to collapse




That's pretty awesome 
Probably would suck without a HW keyboard though


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> That's pretty awesome
> Probably would suck without a HW keyboard though

Click to collapse



lol, could be, I have it installed, too lazy to try it


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> seems legit
> 
> check this out, microsoft made this project, which is kinda like visual studio on your Windows Phone, you can develop apps directly on your phone
> 
> http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/touchdevelop/

Click to collapse



Thats awesome indeed! Start coding McHus.. and if you get bored, I have some code in C to send you


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Thats awesome indeed! Start coding McHus.. and if you get bored, I have some code in C to send you

Click to collapse



C? no thanks... I'm already dizzy from the Java that I don't have... 

---------- Post added 23rd April 2012 at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was 22nd April 2012 at 11:53 PM ----------

Good night people


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> C? no thanks... I'm already dizzy from the Java that I don't have...
> 
> ---------- Post added 23rd April 2012 at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was 22nd April 2012 at 11:53 PM ----------
> 
> Good night people

Click to collapse



Lol you tell me.... 
Night Hus

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Thanks Max. How are you? Its been a while since we talked
> 
> Hey BD! Got rid of those migrains? If you want to S-Off your Amaze let me know first

Click to collapse




Migraines are the bane of my existence.
I'll let u know first. 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## trell959 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey all. Don't feel too well

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Migraines are the bane of my existence.
> I'll let u know first.
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse











trell959 said:


> Hey all. Don't feel too well
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Same for me, and same. 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Apr 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Same for me, and same.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse





What's going on with you guys 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's going on with you guys
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



trying to find a good sense rom = impossibru


----------



## trell959 (Apr 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> trying to find a good sense rom = impossibru

Click to collapse



Ics? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Ics?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



no ril for ics on the tbolt because of lte.


----------



## trell959 (Apr 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> trying to find a good sense rom = impossibru

Click to collapse



:thumbdown: 

On another hand, I put the civic in the shop today

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> :thumbdown:
> 
> On another hand, I put the civic in the shop today
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



haha you broke it. my computer is really REALLY hot


----------



## trell959 (Apr 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> haha you broke it. my computer is really REALLY hot

Click to collapse



So is my phone .

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> So is my phone .
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



almost at 7k


----------



## trell959 (Apr 23, 2012)

@Watt
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I can score way higher, but I'm underclocking and governor is on ondemand 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> @Watt
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



eat my sack. i have a single core snapdragon.


----------



## trell959 (Apr 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> eat my sack. i have a single core snapdragon.

Click to collapse



I know. Your phone scores hella high for a single core

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I know. Your phone scores hella high for a single core
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



POST 7k, and ill see if i can find the ss of the inc where it scored 3100


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2012)

here it is


----------



## trell959 (Apr 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 1019761
> here it is

Click to collapse



That is an UGLY green in the status bar.:sly:

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> That is an UGLY green in the status bar.:sly:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



that was back when i had a job and no f*&^$ were given about looks.


----------



## trell959 (Apr 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> that was back when i had a job and no f*&^$ were given about looks.

Click to collapse



The gs3 is going to be AMAZING! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The gs3 is going to be AMAZING!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



dont care.  one drop or wrench misplaced and its gone


----------



## trell959 (Apr 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> dont care.  one drop or wrench misplaced and its gone

Click to collapse



Hater 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBo3W6HdPbM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hater
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBo3W6HdPbM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Click to collapse



This is why I own an OtterBox Defender: because no matter how ugly it makes my phone, I know that my device will be protected. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> This is why I own an OtterBox Defender: because no matter how ugly it makes my phone, I know that my device will be protected.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



OtterBox is the way to go. I had one on my Captivate, and it fell out of my pocket (while I was sitting at the top of 25ft bleachers) 25ft to the bottom. It was okay! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> OtterBox is the way to go. I had one on my Captivate, and it fell out of my pocket (while I was sitting at the top of 25ft bleachers) 25ft to the bottom. It was okay!

Click to collapse



Heh....something similar happened to me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Heh....something similar happened to me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Like what 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 23, 2012)

F•••Ing stupid g4y a$$ college, giving me nightmares literally 

Sent from my NES machine using xda cartridge


----------



## boborone (Apr 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> F•••Ing stupid g4y a$$ college, giving me nightmares literally
> 
> Sent from my NES machine using xda cartridge

Click to collapse



Jordanian college girls .........hmmmmmm


le drools






lolwat

Why man


----------



## husam666 (Apr 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Jordanian college girls .........hmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not IT, worst mistake ever!
And cuz if I don't show up, or show up late I some doc might (I dont know the word but its like getting expelled but for one course only)

Sent from my NES machine using xda cartridge


----------



## boborone (Apr 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> not IT, worst mistake ever!
> And cuz if I don't show up, or show up late I some doc might (I dont know the word but its like getting expelled but for one course only)
> 
> Sent from my NES machine using xda cartridge

Click to collapse



get off xda and quit staying up so late


----------



## husam666 (Apr 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> get off xda and quit staying up so late

Click to collapse



actually I'm up early, can't a man have a breakfast before going to college?

Sent from my NES machine using xda cartridge


----------



## boborone (Apr 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> actually I'm up early, can't a man have a breakfast before going to college?
> 
> Sent from my NES machine using xda cartridge

Click to collapse



morning now? Huh, good job, now get to school.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> morning now? Huh, good job, now get to school.

Click to collapse



yeah it's almost 9 
Later bro

Sent from my NES machine using xda cartridge


----------



## boborone (Apr 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> yeah it's almost 9
> Later bro
> 
> Sent from my NES machine using xda cartridge

Click to collapse



cya man

have fun at school


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> OtterBox is the way to go. I had one on my Captivate, and it fell out of my pocket (while I was sitting at the top of 25ft bleachers) 25ft to the bottom. It was okay!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Tpu case + thunderbolt = no problems

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 23, 2012)

Guess who passed the driving exam.. the first part at least 

/Rant of the day: I HATE ILFORD. FCKING OVERPRICED FILM COMPANY 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Like what

Click to collapse




Dropped it off a roof while watching fireworks.





m1l4droid said:


> Guess who passed it 2 years ago but has been without a car for 2 weeks because it is in the shop and they can't find the parts to repair it! Fml!!

Click to collapse



Ask the Republic for upgraded parts from that American drone they stole. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Dropped it off a roof while watching fireworks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL give it a stealth touch 
Unlucky Milad...

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You mean your spy drone which intentionally landed on our soil and is probably transmitting vital info to your bases as we speak and the IR are either too stupid to realize it or are feeding it wrong information? Nah, my car doesn't need any parts from that, I don't want the US government to know what I do in my car. My car just needs a new trunk lid, which is apparently too hard to find.

Click to collapse



Hahahahaha. I don't know if that's a dig on us or a dig on the IR government lolol. You mean you don't want a stealth trunk? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 23, 2012)

Lol I saw a piece of it fitting perfectly your car's trunk Milad! Bonus: scratch the rest of the paint off it and apply to your car. Voila. Stealth mode activated 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> NO NO NO!! If the trunk lid is invisible, everybody's gonna see the bodies I carry!

Click to collapse



Hahaha.
Carrying out those government hits I see.




dexter93 said:


> Lol I saw a piece of it fitting perfectly your car's trunk Milad! Bonus: scratch the rest of the paint off it and apply to your car. Voila. Stealth mode activated

Click to collapse



Ohhh....like the James Bond Aston Martin.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 23, 2012)

Guys galaxy s3 may 3!!!!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 23, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Guys galaxy s3 may 3!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



HTC Fan + Samsung love = Bastard Child





m1l4droid said:


> What? No, it's personal. Actually not personal, just business.

Click to collapse



I guess business is good these days? Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Nah, if it was good I'd buy a new car.

Click to collapse



Hahahahahahahahahahahaha discount hitman! Lolol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowflake posting:
dddftgbdgg[space bar][space bar]ffvvn[alt key]
End of snowflake posting.
She said you guys would understand the message.....
Also, hi 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 23, 2012)

spread the word guys http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1613291 


EDIT: HEY Babydoll


----------



## husam666 (Apr 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake posting:
> dddftgbdgg[space bar][space bar]ffvvn[alt key]
> End of snowflake posting.
> She said you guys would understand the message.....
> ...

Click to collapse



did she just call me a f4ggot? 

@dex, you can have my bricked sh!+ 

jk

good luck on your hunt


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> did she just call me a f4ggot?
> 
> @dex, you can have my bricked sh!+
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Snowflake would not do that to her uncle.... 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Snowflake would not do that to her uncle....
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Dead thread is dying. We need to lay GS to rest and start a new Mafia. :-(

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 23, 2012)

I blink and everyone i know is turning into a mod 


Archer
My buddy from Epic forums kennyglass
Maybe more who knows?!?!?


----------



## trell959 (Apr 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I blink and everyone i know is turning into a mod
> 
> 
> Archer
> ...

Click to collapse



I sent an application in, but never got a PM back 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 23, 2012)

lospo said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





N00b! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Snowflake would not do that to her uncle....
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



of course she wouldn't. I was just kidding


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 23, 2012)

lospo said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Quick, kill it with fire!




Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Quick, kill it with fire!
> 
> View attachment 1020968
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Hey jase 

Question for ya:

1. Does the MHL adapter and tv out work on liquid rom?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey jase
> 
> Question for ya:
> 
> 1. Does the MHL adapter and tv out work on liquid rom?

Click to collapse



Ummmm...I think so...it did on 1.25. I just updated to 1.3 so I'll have to check when I get home lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Ummmm...I think so...it did on 1.25. I just updated to 1.3 so I'll have to check when I get home lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Which MHL adapter should i buy? 

Samsung OEM? 

Know of any good deals?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Which MHL adapter should i buy?
> 
> Samsung OEM?
> 
> Know of any good deals?

Click to collapse



Sammy pretty much pioneered the **** into mainstream, so I stick with them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2012)

Meh.
In other news....look what I won...
A Holly Aiken Purse.
Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## boborone (Apr 23, 2012)

is that good

never heard of em



Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> In other news....look what I won...
> A Holly Aiken Purse.
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> In other news....look what I won...
> A Holly Aiken Purse.
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



I f i give you money will you buy a lotto ticket for me, it always seems like your winning things


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2012)

trololololololol


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 23, 2012)

lol My skyrocket looks like a Galaxy nexus, but without the pentile display


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> is that good
> 
> never heard of em

Click to collapse



I guess. I think She was featured in one of those chick magazines (no, NOT THAT KIND.... like Elle or Marie Claire or Vogue)
I'm not the purse type....but it looks like a small messenger bag so....I'll keep it 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I f i give you money will you buy a lotto ticket for me, it always seems like your winning things

Click to collapse



Sure. 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## boborone (Apr 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I guess. I think She was featured in one of those chick magazines (no, NOT THAT KIND.... like Elle or Marie Claire or Vogue)
> I'm not the purse type....but it looks like a small messenger bag so....I'll keep it
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



That's what it looked like to me. Could be cool for all your gadgets.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 23, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> lol My skyrocket looks like a Galaxy nexus, but without the pentile display

Click to collapse



yes but you still have soft keys that aren't part of the touch screen and can't be customized a color and what not


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 23, 2012)

I just sold my skyrocket, Now i'm phone-less again...a lot people going be mad at me lol. But, I'm ready for the galaxy s3, Samsung hurry up and take my cash


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> I just sold my skyrocket, Now i'm phone-less again...a lot people going be mad at me lol. But, I'm ready for the galaxy s3, Samsung hurry up and take my cash

Click to collapse



You n00b

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> You n00b
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



I might not make it since samsung going take their jolly time releasing it in Canada
- I get bored of phones , I might ask my doctor if I have some kind of illness


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 23, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> I might not make it since samsung going take their jolly time releasing it in Canada
> - I get bored of phones , I might ask my doctor if I have some kind of illness

Click to collapse



You should get a effing jitterbug

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 24, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> You should get a effing jitterbug
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



lol, that's a funny name....

---------- Post added at 07:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------

I might skip the gs3 and just get the one x with the s4 processor lol


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> lol, that's a funny name....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------
> 
> I might skip the gs3 and just get the one x with the s4 processor lol

Click to collapse



The s4 seems to be the best out now.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Apr 24, 2012)

Wait until the next Exynos

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Wait until the next Exynos
> 
> But the S4 is the best right now :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Wait until the next Exynos
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Too Long of a wait LOL


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 24, 2012)

Guess who is getting a soft bricked Raider in a amazing price 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> That's what it looked like to me. Could be cool for all your gadgets.

Click to collapse



I'd need a bigger bag for ALL my gadgets 

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Guess who is getting a soft bricked Raider in a amazing price
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA

Click to collapse



A what?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> A what?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



The Raider. Aka the Vivid. 
(HTC Raider: Canada and elsewhere, HTC vivid: AT&T US...)
Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The Raider. Aka the Vivid.
> (HTC Raider: Canada and elsewhere, HTC vivid: AT&T US...)
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hehe.. I see pipsqueak has studied 
How are you sis? S-off'ed your amaze yet?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hehe.. I see pipsqueak has studied
> How are you sis? S-off'ed your amaze yet?

Click to collapse



Sup Dex? How's Grecian life?

How's everyone else?

Including you lurkers...yes I see you....oh yeah, real clever, clicking incognito mode....wait...don't go...stay.....NOOOOOOO!!!

Eh. Who am I kidding?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> A question, can a program be written for Android in C/C++ language?

Click to collapse



Yes...Google has a toolkit that allows it to be..."converted" so to speak.

You use a JNI wrapper around your C++ so that the functionality Java does not recognize is exposed and made to function. In other words Java can now read it....basically.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Sup Dex? How's Grecian life?
> 
> How's everyone else?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Jase

What life are you referring to? You are talking to someone who is on a school to learn physics and become a nuclear physicist and in the meantime has connections with android hacking teams.. 

Quite good... I am getting a raider( aka vivid ) in a quite low price and I started driving lessons  
and I need to start studying sometime.. today I missed some classes because I was on irc until 4 am

hehe.. what about you?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey Jase
> 
> What life are you referring to? You are talking to someone who is on a school to learn physics and become a nuclear physicist and in the meantime has connections with android hacking teams..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm good. Living a boring existence....except for my novel, screenplay, pilot TV script, and company(s) sucking my attention span into the ground....sigh...

That's cool though...didn't know you were in college for physics. How much do you have left?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Good... I have a school project to write a program for my phone, and it has to be in C++. Now I can!
> 
> Hey, I wanna start writing Android apps, do you think I should install Linux? My current installed Windows is effed up so I'm gonna re-install everything anyway.

Click to collapse



Honestly it doesn't matter. I know purists will say that Linux is the best, but being that the environment capabilities are the same no matter where you compile...I would just run Windows....just don't use anything Microsoft based for compiling.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Hmm, thanks, I have not really used Linux so I'd rather stick with Windows... also there's Photoshop and Skyrim that I need on Windows...
> 
> Brb, gonna go re-install Windows!
> 
> Just make sure no media files on windows partition....

Click to collapse



Have fun with that.....lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hola mates

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2012)

Ants attack ffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah... sure... worst part is I can't find my drivers and my Photoshop....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol not me, the kitchen


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol not me, the kitchen

Click to collapse



Mmmmm.....food. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 24, 2012)

When is teh Don returning? 

Ima take over this circu...I mean clown colle...I mean, mafia if he don't come back soon, ya hear


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Hmm, thanks, I have not really used Linux so I'd rather stick with Windows... also there's Photoshop and Skyrim that I need on Windows...
> 
> Brb, gonna go re-install Windows!
> 
> Just make sure no media files on windows partition....

Click to collapse



Yeah Windows is the way to go, Photoshop works better with it and eclipse is available for Windows and Linux 

Edit: How long has Archer been a mod for?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Phew... thought it has frozen... it was stuck on completing installation for 30 mins... now setting it up!

Click to collapse



Nice  Good luck dude


----------



## boborone (Apr 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah Windows is the way to go, Photoshop works better with it and eclipse is available for Windows and Linux
> 
> Edit: How long has Archer been a mod for?

Click to collapse



for a couple days now.

big mod change a couple days ago

don't know anybody that made senior,


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> for a couple days now.
> 
> big mod change a couple days ago
> 
> don't know anybody that made senior,

Click to collapse



Oh nice  Cheers


----------



## boborone (Apr 24, 2012)

MTV 2 is playing Boy Meets World. 

idontwanttolive.jpg


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 24, 2012)

Google haz le zipper


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Google haz le zipper

Click to collapse



And you have le spamming


----------



## boborone (Apr 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> And you have le spamming

Click to collapse



I wonder what your post count would be had you not deleted them


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Guys google's going be selling galaxy nexus unlocked for $399!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> And you have le spamming

Click to collapse



I wish mods could ban each other for lulz as i have some friends now that are mods  


BTW did u get your hot dogs?

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------




htc fan89 said:


> Guys google's going be selling galaxy nexus unlocked for $399!!!!

Click to collapse



u buying it? 

I am still waiting til may 18th to get mine for 199.99 or less


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> I wonder what your post count would be had you not deleted them

Click to collapse



Over 9000


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Over 9000

Click to collapse



right 

Anyways

Y U NO ANSWER MY POST?!


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What did you do with your Skyrocket?

Click to collapse



Sold it, it had a weird screen problem. It was annoying me too much


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2012)

Ummmm......

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 24, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Sold it, it had a weird screen problem. It was annoying me too much

Click to collapse



time to buy that galaxy nexus


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> time to buy that galaxy nexus

Click to collapse



LOL then we should start a galaxy nexus exclusion club within the Mafia organization


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> LOL then we should start a galaxy nexus exclusion club within the Mafia organization

Click to collapse



GLWT

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 24, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> LOL then we should start a galaxy nexus exclusion club within the Mafia organization

Click to collapse



exactly


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah Windows is the way to go, Photoshop works better with it and eclipse is available for Windows and Linux
> 
> Edit: How long has Archer been a mod for?

Click to collapse



eclipse sucks on windows


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> eclipse sucks on windows

Click to collapse



Hey husam 

How is the HD7? 

Arent they doing away with unlocking WP7 or something and blocking side loading of apps?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey husam
> 
> How is the HD7?
> 
> Arent they doing away with unlocking WP7 or something and blocking side loading of apps?

Click to collapse



That was 2 years ago  

it's great, stable, fast, good battery life, great video quality, and pictures, just hate the fact that I have to sync with zune everytime I want to export photos, or upload them to skydrive -_-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> That was 2 years ago
> 
> it's great, stable, fast, good battery life, great video quality, and pictures, just hate the fact that I have to sync with zune everytime I want to export photos, or upload them to skydrive -_-

Click to collapse



I just read something in the portal about it pretty recent 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 24, 2012)

http://www.xda-developers.com/feature/enjoying-chevron-say-goodbye-to-your-developer-unlock/


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I just read something in the portal about it pretty recent
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium

Click to collapse



idk, give me a link 

there are some site that provided unlocks for $9 instead of $99, which will not work after sometime this year, so that's probably what you read.
but I don't think it's important since custom ROMs provide that for free, and even better you get more privileges with custom ROMs


----------



## boborone (Apr 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://www.xda-developers.com/feature/enjoying-chevron-say-goodbye-to-your-developer-unlock/

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> idk, give me a link
> 
> there are some site that provided unlocks for $9 instead of $99, which will not work after sometime this year, so that's probably what you read.
> but I don't think it's important since custom ROMs provide that for free, and even better you get more privileges with custom ROMs

Click to collapse



right above your post


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, as it seems like Microsoft is gonna be raping you guys.

Click to collapse



I Lol'd

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> right above your post

Click to collapse



yeah, exactly


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> yeah, exactly

Click to collapse



Tell me what it feels like to be raped by Microsoft 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Apr 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Tell me what it feels like to be raped by Microsoft
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



I don't how it feels, but when it happens, I see a lot of blue screens 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I don't how it feels, but when it happens, I see a lot of blue screens
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lawl

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 25, 2012)

Second best drink next to Arnold Palmer's 
Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Apr 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Lawl
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Just for you and all the other V8 lovers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zLMrpyc5h0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 25, 2012)

not many invites left

http://lifehacker.com/5904675/stash...rce=lifehacker_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow

hurry and click the link at bottom of article

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Just for you and all the other V8 lovers.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zLMrpyc5h0&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse








I see your v8 and raise you a lightweight pinto with bullet proof 2.3 turbo'ed











^ One of the many me and my bud did. (the pic, not the vid) Now he's moved to V6's.


----------



## trell959 (Apr 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> not many invites left
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/5904675/stash...rce=lifehacker_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pinto's are really cool not going to lie. You guy building them? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Pinto's are really cool not going to lie. You guy building them?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not so much anymore. Used to do alot. My favorite was the panel wagon NA with a 150 shot. I'll see if I can dig up a pic of one of the machined heads we used. If you have ever seen a funny car head, it looked just like that. Hardly any metal there. It was hilarious to see it bolted on. "Is that really in a pinto". Was all you could think when you stepped back. Now pintos are getting expensive cause all the dirt trackers in the pinto class are wrecking them and buying up all the good ones. Still tons of fun when you can pick one up. 2.3's are rock solid engines. All the drive train is transferable with a mustang ll, so you have cheap upgradable parts. And nobody ever suspects anything from em. 

Plus all the turbo coupes that were produced make finding turbo 2.3's for a base easy as hell. Not that you need it. We had one pushing about 20 psi on NA motor, blew a cylinder and kept pushing it to the light and still beat a turbo supra. Pintos are light as hell. Doesn't take much power to push em down the road.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 25, 2012)

I will take this with a kenne belle s'charger any day
Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> Not so much anymore. Used to do alot. My favorite was the panel wagon NA with a 150 shot. I'll see if I can dig up a pic of one of the machined heads we used. If you have ever seen a funny car head, it looked just like that. Hardly any metal there. It was hilarious to see it bolted on. "Is that really in a pinto". Was all you could think when you stepped back. Now pintos are getting expensive cause all the dirt trackers in the pinto class are wrecking them and buying up all the good ones. Still tons of fun when you can pick one up. 2.3's are rock solid engines. All the drive train is transferable with a mustang ll, so you have cheap upgradable parts. And nobody ever suspects anything from em.
> 
> Plus all the turbo coupes that were produced make finding turbo 2.3's for a base easy as hell. Not that you need it. We had one pushing about 20 psi on NA motor, blew a cylinder and kept pushing it to the light and still beat a turbo supra. Pintos are light as hell. Doesn't take much power to push em down the road.

Click to collapse



No joke. My mustang 2.3l had 260k miles on it, bad spark plugs and no oil and ran like a pro. Once we cleaned her up....that **** ran like new. Never seen a motor get the crap kicked out of it like that and keep kicking. I once drove it 12 miles with no coolant....

We took the motor apart the other day to see what needed fixing...and not a damn thing was wrong....couldn't believe it. Someone at Ford did something right with that motor. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (Apr 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> No joke. My mustang 2.3l had 260k miles on it, bad spark plugs and no oil and ran like a pro. Once we cleaned her up....that **** ran like new. Never seen a motor get the crap kicked out of it like that and keep kicking. I once drove it 12 miles with no coolant....
> 
> We took the motor apart the other day to see what needed fixing...and not a damn thing was wrong....couldn't believe it. Someone at Ford did something right with that motor.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Nice. I hear stories like that all the time. All you need to keep em running is oil, not fresh, just oil in it, and coolant. The one in my truck hasn't had an oil change in maybe 20k miles. That and the fe series big block motors are the absolute best Ford ever produced.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> No joke. My mustang 2.3l had 260k miles on it, bad spark plugs and no oil and ran like a pro. Once we cleaned her up....that **** ran like new. Never seen a motor get the crap kicked out of it like that and keep kicking. I once drove it 12 miles with no coolant....
> 
> We took the motor apart the other day to see what needed fixing...and not a damn thing was wrong....couldn't believe it. Someone at Ford did something right with that motor.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Its the same thing with their 4.0 ohv and sohc. They run forever no matter wtf you do them. 186k miles on my explorer, not a valve tap, or miss from that engine. It runs like the day it was new after I changed the MAF. Ford for life.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nice. I hear stories like that all the time. All you need to keep em running is oil, not fresh, just oil in it, and coolant. The one in my truck hasn't had an oil change in maybe 20k miles. That and the fe series big block motors are the absolute best Ford ever produced.

Click to collapse



Bro...I've run that ***** on oil as black as asphalt and chunky as 6 month old milk and it ran like a dream lololol.







watt9493 said:


> Its the same thing with their 4.0 ohv and sohc. They run forever no matter wtf you do them. 186k miles on my explorer, not a valve tap, or miss from that engine. It runs like the day it was new after I changed the MAF. Ford for life.

Click to collapse



My only complaint was the MAF...damn thing got dirty like crazy because the stock filter would burn, as it was too close to the exhaust pipe. I switched to an open element K&N that was moved farther over and never had to deal with that again lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 25, 2012)

You americans with your muscle cars LOL....


----------



## boborone (Apr 25, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> You americans with your muscle cars LOL....

Click to collapse








This is more my style. I'm a member of the local outlaw chapter. Diesel drags is where it's at.


----------



## trell959 (Apr 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> Not so much anymore. Used to do alot. My favorite was the panel wagon NA with a 150 shot. I'll see if I can dig up a pic of one of the machined heads we used. If you have ever seen a funny car head, it looked just like that. Hardly any metal there. It was hilarious to see it bolted on. "Is that really in a pinto". Was all you could think when you stepped back. Now pintos are getting expensive cause all the dirt trackers in the pinto class are wrecking them and buying up all the good ones. Still tons of fun when you can pick one up. 2.3's are rock solid engines. All the drive train is transferable with a mustang ll, so you have cheap upgradable parts. And nobody ever suspects anything from em.
> 
> Plus all the turbo coupes that were produced make finding turbo 2.3's for a base easy as hell. Not that you need it. We had one pushing about 20 psi on NA motor, blew a cylinder and kept pushing it to the light and still beat a turbo supra. Pintos are light as hell. Doesn't take much power to push em down the road.

Click to collapse



20 psi? Damn. That's what I ran on my rsx, which was not stock by the way. Didn't pinto's explode when rear ended? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> 20 psi? Damn. That's what I ran on my rsx, which was not stock by the way. Didn't pinto's explode when rear ended?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No and sorry it was you that asked that, but it was the GM car that did it. Can't remember the name, but the Garth Mobile from Wayne's World. I hate it when people say that.


----------



## trell959 (Apr 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> No and sorry it was you that asked that, but it was the GM car that did it. Can't remember the name, but the Garth Mobile from Wayne's World. I hate it when people say that.

Click to collapse



Mhmm. I remember watching top gear and they were talking about it. Out of curiosity, what do you drive? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Mhmm. I remember watching top gear and they were talking about it. Out of curiosity, what do you drive?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



They got it wrong too. I drive a 97 Ford Ranger


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> They got it wrong too. I drive a 97 Ford Ranger

Click to collapse



No. Ford did get sued for the Pinto exploding when rear-ended, but it was determined to be false.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Tell me what it feels like to be raped by Microsoft
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



raped? Nope, wp7 is a great OS, and they give a lot of free stuff to students, before judging try -_-

Sent from my NES machine using xda cartridge


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> husam I get a weird error on VS 2010, can you help me find out what it is?

Click to collapse



I'm sorry not now, I have to go to college, later

Sent from my NES machine using xda cartridge


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Hi.
> Jase remember that error I got with VS 2010? I still get it. !

Click to collapse



You obviously did not read my comment about not using anything Microsoft based for compiling.

Download Code Blocks. Problem solved. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Well my teacher says you should use VS 2010.
> 
> Anyway, now installing android SDK components. Will setup NDK soon and then I can write C++ code for Android!
> 
> A question, the SDK downloads the files really slowly. Is there any way to speed it up?

Click to collapse



VS 2010 is really amazing if you're also running C#, VB, C++, and C and want all the modules to be easy to troubleshoot in one place.

No, unfortunately there is no way to speed up the download except for downloading it from a third party. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> oh well.. hopefully it will finish by tomorrow...

Click to collapse



Hopefully lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh noes. CyanogenMod is changing mascots, whatever shall we do?

http://www.cyanogenmod.com/blog/introducing-cid




Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Oh noes. CyanogenMod is changing mascots, whatever shall we do?
> 
> http://www.cyanogenmod.com/blog/introducing-cid
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I like the second one better. 


On another note, my phone is in tablet mode 






Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Can it even be used now?

Click to collapse



Yeah everything still works. Its pretty neat too! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Dude I can't setup code blocks. It says
> 
> ```
> Debug" uses an invalid compiler. Probably the toolchain path within the compiler options is not setup correctly?!
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmm....try Dev C++. That's an all-in-one system. If that doesn't work....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> See if I have set it correctly,
> the compiler is installed in:
> C:\Program Files (x86)\CodeBlocks\MinGW\bin
> 
> I have set the setting>compiler and debugger>toolchain executables tab> to this directory, what should I select as compiler in the top drop down menu?

Click to collapse



Ummm...no idea. I'm at work right now, so I have no access to my system.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 25, 2012)

On an unrelated note some devs are porting Sense 4.0 to the GNex. I'm thinking a lynch mob with pitchforks and torches are in order. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Finally! Got it working! Yay!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice. Good going with getting it working. At least now you have a decent compiler lol.

As for Sense 4.0....I agree. I will NOT be loading that monstrosity onto my precious baby.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah... and now wrote a stupid program lol. It works! That's enough for me...
> 
> From what I've bee reading on the web getting NDK to work is a huge PITA! Rather learn Java! But I'll try... the worst part is I have to use cygwin. sigh...

Click to collapse



Nah. NDK is simple. All you have to do with the C++ program you're building is run a JNI wrapper and then load it into NDK. That should expose the C++ features and allow them to run in Java....hopefully lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 25, 2012)

I've decided. I'm going to make an Android 1.1 port for my Galaxy Nexus. Should be compact, lightweight, and blistering fast. Whaddya think?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Come on....don't tell me you haven't thought about it. The total O/S would only be like....35mb in a .zip

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 25, 2012)

Unlucky day is unlucky. The guy selling the Raider decided to sell it locally -.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Come on....don't tell me you haven't thought about it. The total O/S would only be like....35mb in a .zip
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Would be awesome just to have it but not very useful probably , Likely to be slower because no JIT or support for daul core, camera wouldn't work above 480p and other complications, I did think about Cupcake for GS2 though xD


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Would be awesome just to have it but not very useful probably , Likely to be slower because no JIT or support for daul core, camera wouldn't work above 480p and other complications, I did think about Cupcake for GS2 though xD

Click to collapse



Yes...it would be a super lightweight, half hardware using, yet blistering fast phone. Dunno if LTE would work though. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yes...it would be a super lightweight, half hardware using, yet blistering fast phone. Dunno if LTE would work though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



XD

Only one way to find out though..


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD
> 
> Only one way to find out though..

Click to collapse



We should start Project Dessert Tray: designed to bring all the flavors of Android to every Nexus Device. Past, Present, and Future.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 25, 2012)

What's up everybody. This Evo 3d is heavy as hell.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's up everybody. This Evo 3d is heavy as hell.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Yeap. It's an anchor, but it plays games like a pro.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yeap. It's an anchor, but it plays games like a pro.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I can't play any games. This ics build it's on is pretty broken.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I can't play any games. This ics build it's on is pretty broken.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA

Click to collapse





Wow...time for you to revert back to Gingerbread. That phone was made for games with that monster Adreno 220.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Wow...time for you to revert back to Gingerbread. That phone was made for games with that monster Adreno 220.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



It's my friends phone(we are trading for a couple of hours) and I guess he's too cool for gb

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It's my friends phone(we are trading for a couple of hours) and I guess he's too cool for gb
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Or stupid.

Functioning Corvette > Broken Lamborghini. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Or stupid.
> 
> Functioning Corvette > Broken Lamborghini.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



+10000!!1!1!



Damn I rode today nit realizing its going to rain 

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Or stupid.
> 
> Functioning Corvette > Broken Lamborghini.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Hey jase

and everyone else above an back pages 



Jase:

How long did it take for all the verizon galaxy nexus roms to start popping up? 


Its been 5 days since the first preorder devices came out and 3 days since the device as been out officially and there are only 2 roms?

I know its early still i was just wondering if it started slow on verizon?


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Oh noes. CyanogenMod is changing mascots, whatever shall we do?
> 
> http://www.cyanogenmod.com/blog/introducing-cid
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its stupid

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Damn I rode today nit realizing its going to rain

Click to collapse




That sucks.






davidrules7778 said:


> Hey jase
> 
> and everyone else above an back pages
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How many days? Ummm...we had custom ROM's before launch day. We had Android Revo, Gummy, AOKP, Liquid, and CM9 Kang, as well as a host of others within....three days of launch.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> That sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





That is a bummer for us if i don't see the liquid rom and other awesome roms popup on sprint on the 18th i might pass if development isnt good


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> That is a bummer for us if i don't see the liquid rom and other awesome roms popup on sprint on the 18th i might pass if development isnt good

Click to collapse



Yeah...wouldn't be cool.







m1l4droid said:


> I was almost done setting up NDK, but I ran into an error. Cygwin can't do the ndk-buld command it ssays your GNUMAKE is defiend to and invalid name, /cygdrive/c/Android/make I have tried other path but nothing. There's this annoying thing too, the cygwin is from my previous installation of windows, so I don't have appropriate permission to copy the file to any directory within the cygwin folder, and don't know how to fix it! Damn, I was almost done, even SDK has pretty much finished downloading. Now this... Can somebody help?

Click to collapse



Fresh install of cygwin.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Got the permissions on the cygwin directory, but still can't get gnumake to work, same error, although it is in the /usr/bim/makr directory which is advised by cygwin. Trying to update cygwin now.

Click to collapse



Why are you using Cygwin in the first place?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## RcrdBrt (Apr 25, 2012)

Uhuhuh


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yeah...wouldn't be cool.

Click to collapse




Well maybe ill pm some verizon rom developers see if they could make there roms for the sprint one,

we have an mms issue still but that is all that is having issues i believe


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You need it to setup ndk on windows.

Click to collapse



Ah...I don't dev for Android on Windows....so....

I just stick with Debian.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah.. cygwin sucks. You only need it to build the thingy for the first time. After that you can get rid of the damn thing!

Click to collapse



Lol. Cool. At least you don't have to keep it around.

I may start using Windows just so it all runs in one place, but Linux is very....conducive to programming.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 25, 2012)

There's a kernel for the tbolt that lets it charge in 1 hour from dead-100%. Both from USB and ac

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Apr 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> There's a kernel for the tbolt that lets it charge in 1 hour from dead-100%. Both from USB and ac
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



All they did was up the charging current. I can do it on my phone too.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> All they did was up the charging current. I can do it on my phone too.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



But it's so much cooler on an HTC phone


----------



## trell959 (Apr 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> But it's so much cooler on an HTC phone

Click to collapse



And HTC's charge fast...... that's why I like HTC...

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> And HTC's charge fast...... that's why I like HTC...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I think the build quality and sense is teh shiznits..........that's why I like HTC


----------



## boborone (Apr 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Sense sucks balls! At least it did on Sense<=3.5... not sure about 4.0

Click to collapse



hey g funk, TF3D is where it's at. Got the manilla folders on maiz htc 2 boi

went to future to bring back the past


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> hey g funk, TF3D is where it's at. Got the manilla folders on maiz htc 2 boi
> 
> went to future to bring back the past

Click to collapse


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> hey g funk, TF3D is where it's at. Got the manilla folders on maiz htc 2 boi
> 
> went to future to bring back the past

Click to collapse



Like a Boss lol 

Anyway, what's everyone up too? I got my self a galaxy nexus again, Now time to root this baby


----------



## boborone (Apr 25, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Like a Boss lol
> 
> Anyway, what's everyone up too? I got my self a galaxy nexus again, Now time to root this baby

Click to collapse



You're the only one who got it!

Just cleaning up the garage.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm building a trebuchet

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm building a trebuchet
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



I made one for physics class back in High school, was fun lol


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> I made one for physics class back in High school, was fun lol

Click to collapse







Me too!
Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2012)

my mom is coming home Friday....but in her zealous attempt to leave earlier, she screwed herself out of 24 live in care....
She's only eligible for 12hr care now...the worst part is, she's lying to me, about it....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Apr 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> my mom is coming home Friday....but in her zealous attempt to leave earlier, she screwed herself out of 24 live in care....
> She's only eligible for 12hr care now...the worst part is, she's lying to me, about it....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dam that sucks, but good to hear she's finally coming home.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> my mom is coming home Friday....but in her zealous attempt to leave earlier, she screwed herself out of 24 live in care....
> She's only eligible for 12hr care now...the worst part is, she's lying to me, about it....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yaaaaaaaaay!

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> my mom is coming home Friday....but in her zealous attempt to leave earlier, she screwed herself out of 24 live in care....
> She's only eligible for 12hr care now...the worst part is, she's lying to me, about it....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah that's good news but the thing hospital people did sucks 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Yeah that's good news but the thing hospital people did sucks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



She's really to blame here. She would have left Friday, regardless. The only decision was 12hr or 24hr care.... She really needs the 24hr option.....hopefully, the VNS (visitimg nurse service) will agree and change the recommendation, and get her full time, live in care. The funny part is the hospital consulted me on everything, and my mother is STILL TRYING to lie about it  sigh.....I'm glad she's going home either way...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2012)

I hate having so much money but not being able to use it. 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I hate having so much money but not being able to use it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Saving money is a smart thing, grasshopper. Be happy you have savings. Allot of people don't.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Saving money is a smart thing, grasshopper. Be happy you have savings. Allot of people don't.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It'll disappear come July 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> It'll disappear come July
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Y?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2012)

Still stock, not (yet) rooted....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Still stock, not (yet) rooted....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



 I feel a quadrant battle coming on

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Saving money is a smart thing, grasshopper. Be happy you have savings. Allot of people don't.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's so easy to blow money all away, so hard to keeping it lol


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Y?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



teh school. and jase, can you comment on how long you get from your nex battery life wise?


----------



## trell959 (Apr 26, 2012)

Rain tomorrow 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> I think the build quality and sense is teh shiznits..........that's why I like HTC

Click to collapse



+1 on sense and build quality.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> +1 on sense and build quality.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



haha I was totally trolling htc fanboys. That's the goto argument for them.


----------



## trell959 (Apr 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> haha I was totally trolling htc fanboys. That's the goto argument for them.

Click to collapse



What's your stand on TW4? 

Also, how's you sgs2? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's your stand on TW4?
> 
> Also, how's you sgs2?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I've never had a problem with any Sense. I don't understand the hate of it. Brings all of what you need in a nice interface. The TW widgets are horrible. But I do like how they handle things like the dialer. You can be in contacts and just swipe contact to one side or the other to call or message. 

Love the SGSll. I can tell a huge difference between it and the original Galaxy S. Fast and light. Development is starting to really pick up on Samsung. Seems like alot of the old die-hard HTC people are coming over and seeing just how easy it is to mod Samsung. I switched just cause of all the hoops and song and dance HTC makes you do. They make great phones, just like Moto, I want to be able to mod it, and not feel like I'm dealing with Windows and Intel. Give me the ease of Linux and AMD on my phone and I'm a happy man.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> I've never had a problem with any Sense. I don't understand the hate of it. Brings all of what you need in a nice interface. The TW widgets are horrible. But I do like how they handle things like the dialer. You can be in contacts and just swipe contact to one side or the other to call or message.
> 
> Love the SGSll. I can tell a huge difference between it and the original Galaxy S. Fast and light. Development is starting to really pick up on Samsung. Seems like alot of the old die-hard HTC people are coming over and seeing just how easy it is to mod Samsung. I switched just cause of all the hoops and song and dance HTC makes you do. They make great phones, just like Moto, I want to be able to mod it, and not feel like I'm dealing with Windows and Intel. Give me the ease of Linux and AMD on my phone and I'm a happy man.

Click to collapse



meh ill take my bolt on cm7 over twiz any day.


----------



## boborone (Apr 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> meh ill take my bolt on cm7 over twiz any day.

Click to collapse



I'll take my sgsll with cm9/aokp/aosp over your bolt with anything any day


----------



## trell959 (Apr 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> I've never had a problem with any Sense. I don't understand the hate of it. Brings all of what you need in a nice interface. The TW widgets are horrible. But I do like how they handle things like the dialer. You can be in contacts and just swipe contact to one side or the other to call or message.
> 
> Love the SGSll. I can tell a huge difference between it and the original Galaxy S. Fast and light. Development is starting to really pick up on Samsung. Seems like alot of the old die-hard HTC people are coming over and seeing just how easy it is to mod Samsung. I switched just cause of all the hoops and song and dance HTC makes you do. They make great phones, just like Moto, I want to be able to mod it, and not feel like I'm dealing with Windows and Intel. Give me the ease of Linux and AMD on my phone and I'm a happy man.

Click to collapse



I don't understand the problem with Sense either. Its a great UI, lots of features. I don't have a problem with touchwiz either, I just think it gets boring fast. Samsung really should do a major overhaul on TW. More features, widgets, the whole 9 yards.    Just like HTC did with Sense 4.

I love my Sgs2. You running ICS? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I don't understand the problem with Sense either. Its a great UI, lots of features. I don't have a problem with touchwiz either, I just think it gets boring fast. Samsung really should do a major overhaul on TW. More features, widgets, the whole 9 yards.    Just like HTC did with Sense 4.
> 
> I love my Sgs2. You running ICS?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not yet. I'm a lil leary with all the bricked devices people are having for the epic touch. We get a leak for it every couple of days, so it's bound to come out sometime soon. Seems like they learned their lesson from the first galaxy. I'm waiting for official to come out so I can play around with it all at once. I hate flashing something every couple of days.


----------



## trell959 (Apr 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> Not yet. I'm a lil leary with all the bricked devices people are having for the epic touch. We get a leak for it every couple of days, so it's bound to come out sometime soon. Seems like they learned their lesson from the first galaxy. I'm waiting for official to come out so I can play around with it all at once. I hate flashing something every couple of days.

Click to collapse



I've been running Cm nightlies from the first night they came out. How many leaks do you guys have? We currently have 3.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2012)

just threw aokp 34 on the fassy for s&g. damn i miss voodoo sound


----------



## boborone (Apr 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I've been running Cm nightlies from the first night they came out. How many leaks do you guys have? We currently have 3.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1494847

Too many to count. Seriously. I gave up a long time ago. There are two guys that are leaking them for us and they don't even release all that they have anymore. Just the ones with major changes. One even said he's not releasing anymore until a certain is fixed in the source. It's like getting nightlies from Samsung. Just waiting for them to get all the bugs ironed out and release it. You can tell they really are working on this. We get a leak and the date on the leak is from a few days to a week ago. So you know it's happening now. Not like the captivate was were you get a leak from 3 months ago and it's still 6 months before they release it. Or with the original epic where leaks were nonexistent and the updates were a pipe dream.


----------



## trell959 (Apr 26, 2012)

God why so many!?!? Your phone has NFC right? 


Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2012)

Lol @ the epic

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (Apr 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> God why so many!?!? Your phone has NFC right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



no, cdma versions loose alot of goodies

---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------




watt9493 said:


> Lol @ the epic
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



I know right


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> teh school. and jase, can you comment on how long you get from your nex battery life wise?

Click to collapse



Well....on stock battery...2.5hrs continuous use.

But that's because I keep the voltage high, screen on max brightness, wifi, Bluetooth, and LTE on and overclock it....so the battery life is abysmal.

Combine that with constant chat, forum usage, movie watching, music streaming, and ROM downloads, and my phone is pretty much burning power non-stop. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 26, 2012)

If you clone yourself, then kill your clone, is it considered suicide or homicide?  

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2012)

That awkward moment when windows doesn't feel so bad after days of using Linux :/


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2012)

I just dragged an ant to a spider's web, uploading video it's awesome


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I just dragged an ant to a spider's web, uploading video it's awesome

Click to collapse



Stop endangering the ants Husam LOL


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Stop endangering the ants Husam LOL

Click to collapse



lol, finished uploading, check in the youtube thread in a few seconds


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 26, 2012)

Jase,htcfan and Milad all have a nexus!!! I.just need mine! !! 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Jade,htcfan and Milad all have a nexus!!! I.just need mine! !!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No you don't.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Jade,htcfan and Milad all have a nexus!!! I.just need mine! !!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's what you get for teasing me with El Guero Canelo hot dogs...no Nexus for you nao!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> That's what you get for teasing me with El Guero Canelo hot dogs...no Nexus for you nao!!!

Click to collapse



oh u mean these hotdogs:












---------- Post added at 08:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 AM ----------




trell959 said:


> No you don't.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



yes i do !!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 26, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes you do David. Buying a Nexus Android was the best choice of my life.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



And i will have it in 22 more days 

longest 22 days ever!!!!


----------



## trell959 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm giving blood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 26, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> The first 2 days of me with the. Nexus S was too long because it took 2 days to fix the wifi issue with ICS and Iranian SIM cards. I felt like it was never gonna end!

Click to collapse





Well like i said i am glad and annoyed i don't have it yet 

Glad cause development is taking forever, i know its been like 7 days after preorder and 5 days since its been out officially but

we have only 2 aosp roms: CM9 Kang and EOS Rom
2 like stock roms

I really hope by the time i get mine there will be a rom like liquid or liquid that allows customization of every aspect including the softkeys i really want to make an awesome setup of green and maybe another color


----------



## trell959 (Apr 26, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> The first 2 days of me with the. Nexus S was too long because it took 2 days to fix the wifi issue with ICS and Iranian SIM cards. I felt like it was never gonna end!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm a universal donor. O positive.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm a universal donor. O positive.

Click to collapse



O negative is universal donor. Positive blood types can only be used with other positive types. Negative blood can be used in positive or negative.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 26, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Be patient David, you'll get good ROMs. Besides, CM9 is awesome. O use it although there are ROMs with much more customization possibilities.
> 
> @trell. And I'm a universal taker. Trolololololo...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya i know i guess i am just jelly


----------



## trell959 (Apr 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> O negative is universal donor. Positive blood types can only be used with other positive types. Negative blood can be used in positive or negative.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Mhmm. I guess my Anatomy teacher is wrong..  

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Mhmm. I guess my Anatomy teacher is wrong..

Click to collapse



Yeap. Google it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2012)

Sanded the kickstand on the bolt. It looks great

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> sanded the kickstand on the bolt. It looks great
> 
> sent from my adr6400l

Click to collapse



piktures pleaz!!!!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> piktures pleaz!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



When I have another camera not attached to the bolt

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2012)

Ohai

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ohai
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



hey bd, look at my video in the youtube thread


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hey bd, look at my video in the youtube thread

Click to collapse



K. You ant killer, you....
Edit: apparently, I'm blind....cuz I can't find the thread....
 from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> K. You ant killer, you....
> Edit: apparently, I'm blind....cuz I can't find the thread....
> from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



its a sticky thats why


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> its a sticky thats why

Click to collapse



Shows you how often I check that thread....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Shows you how often I check that thread....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



and the fact your on your phone and stickies have their own tab


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> and the fact your on your phone and stickies have their own tab

Click to collapse



stfu you showoff

Sent from my NES machine using xda cartridge


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> stfu you showoff
> 
> Sent from my NES machine using xda cartridge

Click to collapse



me a show off 

i am not the one that recorded a poor ant being eaten to get some fame


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> me a show off
> 
> 
> 
> i am not the one that recorded a poor ant being eaten to get some fame

Click to collapse



Imfgishsnsjskshzjzbehdbvd

Sent from my NES machine using xda cartridge


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2012)

I just downloaded a hipstagram clone for the WP,I have no idea what's so special about it, I already can do even more with the apps I have :/

Sent from my NES machine using xda cartridge


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> me a show off
> 
> i am not the one that recorded a poor ant being eaten to get some fame

Click to collapse



Hey, a spider has to eat too...ya know...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 26, 2012)

*WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU WOMEN??? (no offense)*

Ok so i am at work and my GF calls, which is fine and i talk to her for 15 min and then we don't have anything to talk about and i should get back to work and i am more then happy to text her. And she is like OK!!!! bye in this mood: 


WHY be on the phone saying nothing? 


CRAZY!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ok so i am at work and my GF calls, which is fine and i talk to her for 15 min and then we don't have anything to talk about and i should get back to work and i am more then happy to text her. And she is like OK!!!! bye in this mood:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from the brick


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ok so i am at work and my GF calls, which is fine and i talk to her for 15 min and then we don't have anything to talk about and i should get back to work and i am more then happy to text her. And she is like OK!!!! bye in this mood:
> 
> 
> WHY be on the phone saying nothing?
> ...

Click to collapse





Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## trell959 (Apr 27, 2012)

Allergies! :thumbdown:

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ok so i am at work and my GF calls, which is fine and i talk to her for 15 min and then we don't have anything to talk about and i should get back to work and i am more then happy to text her. And she is like OK!!!! bye in this mood:
> 
> 
> WHY be on the phone saying nothing?
> ...

Click to collapse



That $h!t cray

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Apr 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> That $h!t cray
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse






> The origin of the term “Cray” from the “N***s in Paris” single off Jay-Z and Kanye West’ “Watch the Throne” album is actually not a shortened form of the word “crazy”, nor is it “cray”, it’s actually “Kray”. It’s in reference to the schizophrenic twins Ronald and Reginald Kray… The Kray twins who were the crime lords in London in the 50′s and 60′s… The police failed to locate them on numerous occasions, which is where the line “ball so hard, muthaf*ckas wanna find me, that sh*t Kray. That sh*t Kray. That **** Kray”.\Quote
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2012)

I can't survive with 16 gb storage

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Apr 27, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I can't survive with 16 gb storage
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



That's why I have 32GB local plus another 200GB in cloud.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 27, 2012)

CISPA 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2012)

Download iris (google play app) and ask "what's a good name for a cockatiel"....
 laugh your @$$ off and thank me....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2012)

Morning !

Sent from my Sensation using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey guys, Any galaxy nexus user getting this problem where they get black spots on black wallpapers when the brightness is set to zero? Because, i'm getting black spots when brightness is min... I'm thinking about getting it warranty but, this problem was also on the skyrocket and the motorola razr....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 27, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Hey guys, Any galaxy nexus user getting this problem where they get black spots on black wallpapers when the brightness is set to zero? Because, i'm getting black spots when brightness is min... I'm thinking about getting it warranty but, this problem was also on the skyrocket and the motorola razr....

Click to collapse



Nope. Just standard AMOLED burn in.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Nope. Just standard AMOLED burn in.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



What about purple tint when brightness is zero? I'm also getting that...


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> What about purple tint when brightness is zero? I'm also getting that...

Click to collapse



Amoled flaw I think. My friend has that on his razr

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2012)

Meh. Post office lines....:banghead::banghead:

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> CISPA
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I know " 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 27, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> What about purple tint when brightness is zero? I'm also getting that...

Click to collapse



That happens when gamma/color multipliers are off. Samsung factory AMOLED settings are too warm and set way safe. You have to move them back to realistic values.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 27, 2012)

I might be able to get my galaxy nexus tomorrow   

My dad called sprint to cancel his air card and the rep said that he could get an upgrade before may 7th and said he could get an iphone for 199.99, i am going to see if i can use that upgrade even though another rep said no, i am going to try again tomorrow

I also told my dad not to get the iphone cause he will be giving up his nice hardware keyboard, free tethering and flash and he is like maybe i will wait awhile since i use tethering all the time and don't want to pay 30 bucks a month extra 

YAY saved my dad from Iphone 

For my stepbrother,stepmom and step sister its too late


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I might be able to get my galaxy nexus tomorrow
> 
> My dad called sprint to cancel his air card and the rep said that he could get an upgrade before may 7th and said he could get an iphone for 199.99, i am going to see if i can use that upgrade even though another rep said no, i am going to try again tomorrow
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



galaxy nexus is awesome the screen is so good. You will love it lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 27, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> galaxy nexus is awesome the screen is so good. You will love it lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Eww...its pentile... 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Eww...its pentile...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



your pentile


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 27, 2012)

And they were not your "steps" before the ICrap, right? 

/seewutididthere?



davidrules7778 said:


> I might be able to get my galaxy nexus tomorrow
> 
> My dad called sprint to cancel his air card and the rep said that he could get an upgrade before may 7th and said he could get an iphone for 199.99, i am going to see if i can use that upgrade even though another rep said no, i am going to try again tomorrow
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> And they were not your "steps" before the ICrap, right?
> 
> /seewutididthere?

Click to collapse



LMFAO that is awesome!!!  


And yes i did see what you did there 

Happy Friday M_T_M:

Special present coming to your pm inbox


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Lmfao mtm you're hilarious!
> 
> Just updated my sis' Neo V to Android 4.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U ARE GOING BACKWARDS!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm not selling Nexus S!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Still why do u want an old old device like the nexus one 

The processor won't compare to the nexus s


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Still why do u want an old old device like the nexus one
> 
> The processor won't compare to the nexus s

Click to collapse



Cause they still work fine? I only wanted the tb for lte. When the Inc 4g comes out its mine.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Still why do u want an old old device like the nexus one
> 
> The processor won't compare to the nexus s

Click to collapse



The Nexus One is an iconic phone. It may not have the speed and power  of the Nexus S but it's still a great phone....Sparky still has his...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The Nexus One is an iconic phone. It may not have the speed and power  of the Nexus S but it's still a great phone....Sparky still has his...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ya I guess so..

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't even think ill get rid of my tbolt. I'm completely happy with it as it is. I'd like to start kanging cm7 for it and building boss a$$ kernels, but I have school :/

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 27, 2012)

I already stared 
PROBLEM??





m1l4droid said:


> I wanna start writing apps.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse





Pfft....haters gonna hate!


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Lmfao mtm you're hilarious!
> 
> Just updated my sis' Neo V to Android 4.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You had a Desire, which is just Nexus One with Sense, then sold it, and now you want Nexus One? Lolwut?

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 27, 2012)

m_t_m said:


> i already stared
> Problem??
> View attachment 1027796
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



on a roll today!!!! :d


lmfao!!!


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 27, 2012)

Wait, John/Archer is a mod nao?  Congrats then

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Exactly. Nexus One has capacitive buttons. The broken buttons was one of the reasons I sold the Desire.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Ah, forgot about that. But still, why would you want a 2 year old outdated phone?

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 27, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Ah, forgot about that. But still, why would you want a 2 year old outdated phone?
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Exactly especially when he already has a nexus s 

---------- Post added at 11:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> I wanna collect all Nexus branded phones.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Dude spend your money on something better, if you had the nexus when it came out then i would of kept it but since you didn't don't waste your money unless you can get for like 10 bucks tops

Spend your money on something nice or save it when you get a gf your going to need it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> There's one thing you are missing. I don't have any money.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



well there you go, when you do have money don't blow it and waste it on a 2 year old device


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> But I want it!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



But Why????

Here we go again in a circle 

Ill just stop now....


----------



## The El Guapo (Apr 27, 2012)

Que pasa Ranas?  

How's you?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I wanna collect all Nexus phones.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



ok, we are done here


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm going start learning how to built roms, time to built myself a laboratory LOL


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Look, I wanna start writing apps soon, so I want the Nexus One to test them on Gingerbread. Since Nexus S is too cool for GB and I don't have money for A Galaxy Nexus, Nexus One it is.

Click to collapse



i already read that in your posts above that is why i said we done here 

Also u said you don't have any money 

And like i said why waste... nvrmind forget it

I can't win this

i am done...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> If i don't buy the Nexus One how can I test my apps on GB?

Click to collapse



Flash nexus s to gingerbread?


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> If i don't buy the Nexus One how can I test my apps on GB?

Click to collapse



Have a gb backup? Just sayin

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah no I'm not gonna do that. Nexus S is too cool for Gingerbread.

Click to collapse



Gingerbread was kool with the old tv like screen shut off LOL


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 27, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Gingerbread was kool with the old tv like screen shut off LOL

Click to collapse



I still have GB on my epic 

With that feuture


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Gingerbread was kool with the old tv like screen shut off LOL

Click to collapse



I like GB....

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I like GB....
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



I like it more then ics

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Apr 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Have a gb backup? Just sayin
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Who makes backups 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2012)

Damn. Can't find anywhere a proper phone. Why don't people brick as much as they did???

Sent from my Sensation using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Damn. Can't find anywhere a proper phone. Why don't people brick as much as they did???
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse



Its harder to

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Who makes backups
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Right now i just have titanium backup nightly so i never lose settings or apps, but i never nandroid as i i don't need too as i have my titanium backup and if worst comes to worst i will just wipe or use odin to recover 

Nandroid backups are a pita, i will however might do some to start when i get my galaxy nexus


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have to take nandroids. I need hem to make GPS work. Stupid aosp quirks

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Its harder to
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Say that in a month ... That's when the amaze/vivid etc bricks will start showing up. It's much easier to brick now than ever

Sent from my Sensation using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Say that in a month ... That's when the amaze/vivid etc bricks will start showing up. It's much easier to brick now than ever
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse



I was speaking in general

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I was speaking in general
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Really? Cuz I'm ACTUALLY speaking IN General....:what:

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## trell959 (Apr 28, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Right now i just have titanium backup nightly so i never lose settings or apps, but i never nandroid as i i don't need too as i have my titanium backup and if worst comes to worst i will just wipe or use odin to recover
> 
> Nandroid backups are a pita, i will however might do some to start when i get my galaxy nexus

Click to collapse



I make titanium backups every time I'm about to flash. I never make nandroids though  

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Really? Cuz I'm ACTUALLY speaking IN General....:what:
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



Lolz

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1623129 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 28, 2012)

you guys remember the recovery before cwm? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 28, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> you guys remember the recovery before cwm?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hmm.. stock? 
Cwm was first.. and then AmonRa came

Sent from my Sensation using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2012)

extended battery + lte = all day performance

---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/24165-cmc-gui-cyanogenmod-compiler-beta-v02-april-24-2012/
what the?????? linux here i come!


----------



## trell959 (Apr 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> what the?????? linux here i come!

Click to collapse



You should be ashamed you're not running it already... I don't even have windows installed on my computer 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You should be ashamed you're not running it already... I don't even have windows installed on my computer
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



i HAD it. but then my mbr got messed up and i had to start ALL OVER with windows. and i cant until im done with school. need msft word and powerpoint


----------



## trell959 (Apr 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> and i cant until im done with school. need msft word and powerpoint

Click to collapse



Ha haha. That's what I have my dads computer for 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Ha haha. That's what I have my dads computer for
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



our desktop has vista, and no powerpoint.


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hmm.. stock?
> Cwm was first.. and then AmonRa came
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse



I thought cwm came after amonra lol! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Apr 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> our desktop has vista, and no powerpoint.

Click to collapse



Boot win 7?







htc fan89 said:


> I thought cwm came after amonra lol!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse




That pictures for you...

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Boot win 7?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



im not allowed.


----------



## trell959 (Apr 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> im not allowed.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That kid should use this


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 28, 2012)

More prongs + more holes = More tickles.


SeewhatIdidthere?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> More prongs + more holes = More tickles.
> 
> 
> SeewhatIdidthere?
> ...

Click to collapse



looooooooooolllllll


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2012)

Party!!!

Sent from the brick


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 28, 2012)

Morning! Found a good deal on the Marketplace for a DIY phone 
The only defect: its an iPhone 3g. Just for the lulz of it.. I'm gonna have a new iPod touch 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 28, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Really? A faithful XDA'er should never buy any crApple product.

Click to collapse



I don't buy the phone... Only the parts to assemble 
And these are rotten stereotypes Milad.. also a guy showed up and wants a 3way deal.. maybe I ditch the Lego kit and get a phone? Hmm....

Sent from my Sensation using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 28, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Really? A faithful XDA'er should never buy any crApple product.

Click to collapse



Except a Mac


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 28, 2012)

I just found out that the galaxy note's resolution is 1280x800 that's wicked awesome


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, where's dD? Haven't seen him here for ages!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Guatemala 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Oh. How long is he gonna be in there?
> And why?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



No idea for either

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 28, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Hahaha NOOB.
> It's as much as my Acer A500, only on a 5.3 screen not 10.1.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



It's the same as my laptop and mine's 13"


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2012)

Just gonna leave this here
Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Apr 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Just gonna leave this here
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



I can get that on hspa

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I can get that on hspa
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Like we discussed. On the outskirts of an lte area  the speeds get better in Philadelphia 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 28, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I can't get that speed anywhere.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This phone can run it? 1.5 ghz single core 786 MB ram. It runs like a dream. Full sense 3.0 too. Plus GPS is hit or miss on any cm7 based rom, so you just have to keep trying and trying and trying....... It gets old.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## deliriousDroid (Apr 28, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, where's dD? Haven't seen him here for ages!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



haha, in peru And im leaving next saturday night


----------



## trell959 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello Mafia! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Apr 28, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> having fun? Are you there for holiday? God I'm jelly!

Click to collapse




Awwyeahh I am, not sure if I have a liver left anymorelol. nd yes, holidays visiting my brother nd his new family here


----------



## superbeak (Apr 29, 2012)

I have no idea what's happening here.

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 29, 2012)

1st over all in today race!!!!!  so happy what a gread way to start off the season! 


Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 29, 2012)

superbeak said:


> I have no idea what's happening here.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA

Click to collapse



That's because you = n00b.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 29, 2012)

Flashed aokp on my epicamd I like it it is pretty cool 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Flashed aokp on my epicamd I like it it is pretty cool

Click to collapse



Well...at least it wasn't a Touchwiz ROM....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Well...at least it wasn't a Touchwiz ROM....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I lost my non tw virginity!!! 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I lost my non tw virginity!!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium

Click to collapse



LOL TW 4 isn't that bad....I'm starting to crave for sense 4.0 now.....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 29, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> LOL TW 4 isn't that bad....I'm starting to crave for sense 4.0 now.....

Click to collapse



What are you pregnant?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 29, 2012)

Side note.....why do I always get dumbass teammates in SC2? I play every strategy perfectly and then some idiot decides he's going to mass some irrelevant unit that sucks b*lls. Leading the rest of us to get killed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Side note.....why do I always get dumbass teammates in SC2? I play every strategy perfectly and then some idiot decides he's going to mass some irrelevant unit that sucks b*lls. Leading the rest of us to get killed.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Lolwut

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Lolwut
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



People doing dumb s**t. Repeatedly. I thought it would be limited to lower tiers....but it's rampant.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2012)

WOW, Almost 3000 pages 

what's up people?


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> WOW, Almost 3000 pages
> 
> what's up people?

Click to collapse



Morning Husam!
Been searching for a new phone.. found an iPhone 3g Lego edition and an Amaze with a broken screen that the buyer won't accept offers from people out of US and feedback less than 10 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Morning Husam!
> Been searching for a new phone.. found an iPhone 3g Lego edition and an Amaze with a broken screen that the buyer won't accept offers from people out of US and feedback less than 10
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse



lol, sucks for you, why do you want a new phone anyway?


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol, sucks for you, why do you want a new phone anyway?

Click to collapse



LOL there's a lego edition of the iphone, that's funny....


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> LOL there's a lego edition of the iphone, that's funny....

Click to collapse



I googled it and it's only a lego that looks like an iphone


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol, sucks for you, why do you want a new phone anyway?

Click to collapse



I need a secondary phone.. and 
it would be cool to be a smartphone






htc fan89 said:


> LOL there's a lego edition of the iphone, that's funny....

Click to collapse



It's not Lego edition.. its a disassembled phone that I'll have to put back together 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 29, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Don't have an Amaze?

Click to collapse



Nah .. just a sensation

Sent from my Sensation using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 29, 2012)

After flashing aokp then cm9 i must say **** cm9 compared to aokp, I don't like the lack of customization in cm9,  I am going to say this though I am glad I am getting a galaxy nexus soon I love how fast aokp and aosp ice cream sandwich is compared to crappy tw and gb but I need my phone today so I am back to gb and I miss ics 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (Apr 29, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> AOKP has nice features but on previous builds it was unstable as fvck. And I hate that it puts the settings in ROM control, CM9 has a much better style.
> AOKP may have more options but CM9 is better built and more stable.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse





davidrules7778 said:


> After flashing aokp then cm9 i must say **** cm9 compared to aokp, I don't like the lack of customization in cm9,  I am going to say this though I am glad I am getting a galaxy nexus soon I love how fast aokp and aosp ice cream sandwich is compared to crappy tw and gb but I need my phone today so I am back to gb and I miss ics
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I agree with what m1l4droid said.

I was an avid AOKP fan, with only using AOKP. But now, I tried CM9 22nd April build (am on 29th nightly), and it was just so much faster. Like, light years faster. 

Yes, I do also miss the customization, but the only thing I customized was the notification drawer, nothing else.

But performance comes on top, and CM9 is MUCH better at it.

Plus, CM9 has a MUCH better support and updates. I'm not even talking about RAM management


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 29, 2012)

Well too me they both ran the same on my epic and aokp had more options to customize however some didn't work which is why i am not on it now and besides i am going to get my galaxy nexus possibly tomorrow and giving my epic to my gf and she needs it stable


----------



## Phistachio (Apr 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well too me they both ran the same on my epic and aokp had more options to customize however some didn't work which is why i am not on it now and besides i am going to get my galaxy nexus possibly tomorrow and giving my epic to my gf and she needs it stable

Click to collapse



Well, I still recommend that you install CM9 prior of giving her the phone, because with AOKP's boot animation she'll think that you are, you know... 

I kid, I kid  I haven't tried AOKP M5 yet, but prolly won't because I love CM9 too much


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> What are you pregnant?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



It's like a White castle Craving, after getting HIGH!! LOL


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 29, 2012)

CM9 is like a custom produced factory ROM. It is not heavily customisable, but is fast, stable, and extremely polished.

AOKP is more experimental. Still polished, but designed for people who want cutting edge.

I run Liquid. So I laugh at CM9 and ICS while enjoying the best of both. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Apr 29, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Exactly. The only thing I miss from AOKP, now that I'm on CM9, is lock screen shortcuts. CM9 has most other thing. AOKP has some pretty cool features too like weather on notification bar etc etc, but I prefer more RAM and stability to things like that. Just hoping that CM9 add lock screen customization soon. I wonder what's taking them so long. By this time last year I believe we had CM 7.0.0 stable or at least RC4. Is ICS code that different from GB?

Click to collapse



The CM team is adding most customization last. They are just working on kernel and other stability issues. I'm looming forward to the first RC! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The CM team is adding most customization last. They are just working on kernel and other stability issues. I'm looming forward to the first RC!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Plus gb was more similar to froyo. 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Plus gb was more similar to froyo.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



I disagree. None of them are alike at all:

Frozen yogurt is cold, creamy, sweet and smooth.

Gingerbread is hard, chewy, somewhat spicy, and used to make decorative candy houses.

Ice Cream Sandwich, well...I'd kill you for one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey guys!

That Lego is gone, so the Amaze is left.
Can anyone in the US do me a small favor?


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 29, 2012)

Flyers win again. 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Phistachio (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm currently watching the exam concert of my ex GF... How it makes me miss her and sad


----------



## boborone (Apr 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1622038

Click to collapse



Damn dude that's crazy.

---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------

btw, check out what I'm seeing tonight


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Damn dude that's crazy.

Click to collapse



Crazy people are everywhere. From governments to stupid eBay sellers that sell USA only 
 Damn I found the perfect auction, ending in about an hour and I can't bid


----------



## trell959 (Apr 30, 2012)

Second race today. Came in 4th

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Second race today. Came in 4th
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What you racing? I'll beat you to the bathroom


----------



## trell959 (Apr 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> What you racing? I'll beat you to the bathroom

Click to collapse



Motocross. 250 A class

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Motocross. 250 A class
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



nice, I played this this weekend


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well too me they both ran the same on my epic and aokp had more options to customize however some didn't work which is why i am not on it now and besides i am going to get my galaxy nexus possibly tomorrow and giving my epic to my gf and she needs it stable

Click to collapse



Your sprint gnex has roms and clockwork already.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## TheRomMistress (Apr 30, 2012)

Why you guys letting OT become such a boring place to hang out?


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2012)

TheRomMistress said:


> Why you guys letting OT become such a boring place to hang out?

Click to collapse



Its not us! I swear! 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (Apr 30, 2012)

TheRomMistress said:


> Why you guys letting OT become such a boring place to hang out?

Click to collapse



Just noticed the thread title.....

you know who might to be blame?

DoubleD been gone too long anyway, somebody bound to take over the family.


----------



## TheRomMistress (Apr 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Just noticed the thread title.....
> 
> you know who might to be blame?
> 
> DoubleD been gone too long anyway, somebody bound to take over the family.

Click to collapse



So sad


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 30, 2012)

TheRomMistress said:


> So sad

Click to collapse



Indeed. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Looks like we need another double D... iykwim...

Click to collapse



Is it time for revolution yet?


----------



## trell959 (Apr 30, 2012)

New Mafia thread?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 30, 2012)

I see dex has already changed pic in sig


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> I see dex has already changed pic in sig

Click to collapse



It's been like that for ages... It still says Gli Sviluppatori


----------



## boborone (Apr 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> It's been like that for ages... It still says Gli Sviluppatori

Click to collapse



wow, I've been out of it the last couple of months man, sorry


----------



## boborone (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow been trying to find people on my dad's side of the family, this may be my brother.

http://www.wfaa.com/sports/scholar-athlete/Daniel-Martin-Denton-Ryan-High-School-121944989.html


----------



## ClementNg23 (Apr 30, 2012)

hey guys just thought i might wanna tell someone about what just happened to me.. so why not the mafia? 

Always backup your phone! Whenever you are about to do something in the recovery! Even it is as simple as wiping battery stats or fixing perms or as little as you can say nothing can possibly go wrong. 

Well guess what? I was gonna wipe my cache and fix perms since my phone is having some occasional FCs here and there so i did the usual drill and rebooted. and when i rebooted the first thing i noticed - why is it back to the default launcher with that ugly wallpaper? and where did all my apps go?? At this point you would likely have guessed - I am sahh stoopid I mocked witt mah recovery. 
After a 5-10 minute of fiddling around and such and numerous reboots still would no luck, and the only possible explanation to this cause must have been me mis-clicked 'wipe data' instead of 'wipe cache' cuz they were just so close to each other. Now I'm stuck with the backup I made 20 days ago which is still livable but I lost some of my valuable data such as my game high-scores and some SMS. 

Lesson learned: Always backup your phone every time you enter recovery, doesn't matter what you do or what you are gonna do. Even if it takes 30 minutes to do a backup, its still worth it. 

Still mad at myself cuz I just lost my solitaire record of almost 11000 points. now i have to somehow do it again..

TL;DR BACKUP EVERY TIME YOU ENTER RECOVERY

P.S. I totally don't know how most of you here have at least 3000 post counts already. 


heh, have a nice day


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2012)

ClementNg23 said:


> hey guys just thought i might wanna tell someone about what just happened to me.. so why not the mafia?
> 
> Always backup your phone! Whenever you are about to do something in the recovery! Even it is as simple as wiping battery stats or fixing perms or as little as you can say nothing can possibly go wrong.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. Great story for why you guys should backup. I have an slightly  worse one then that. I woke up one morning to a string of fc's. I figured I'd go into recoverr, fix permissions, and see if it helped. In my groggyness I clicked wipe all including sdcard. -.- thank god for titanium backup to dropbox and me backing up my card every week.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## husam666 (Apr 30, 2012)

Anyone around?

Sent from the brick


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Anyone around?
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Shhh....I'm lurking. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 30, 2012)

My mom is leaving Da hospital this week (maybe tomorrow)....so busy....

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My mom is leaving Da hospital this week (maybe tomorrow)....so busy....
> 
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse



great to hear 


Sent from the brick


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Btw, this was sent using my no-longer wifi only Acer A500, _*you jelly?*_

Click to collapse



No.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You don't even have a tablet!

Click to collapse



Says who?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't know, I suppose I'm only uninformed.

Click to collapse



Lulz. I've never said I didn't have a tablet. 

I just don't flaunt my possessions to the entire OT. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Is it an Android, or iBad?

Click to collapse



1 Palm, 1 Android.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2012)

I dry my truck via posi donuts in my culdesac

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What's the Android tablet?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------
> 
> And is the palm, the Touchpad?

Click to collapse



TPrime
------
Yes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Ooh, TPrime and the Touchpad! Cool!

Click to collapse



Eh. TPad Infinity 700 is coming out...may upgrade...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Eh. TPad Infinity 700 is coming out...may upgrade...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Let meh get your prime

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Let meh get your prime
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Hahaha. Always with the vultures. We'll see.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I'd get it but it's practically impossible to send stuff and money from Iran to the US and vice versa... and that I love my Acer A500 way too much to sell it...

Click to collapse



Eh. Shipping to Iran would be near impossible. Between trade embargoes, corruption, and transit time...things would be...complicated.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hahaha. Always with the vultures. We'll see.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



If you don't want an arm and peni.....err leg for it, ill probably buy it. And do you guys know any good places to get gba and gbc emulator roms?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> If you don't want an arm and peni.....err leg for it, ill probably buy it. And do you guys know any good places to get gba and gbc emulator roms?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Send me a PM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Send me a PM.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Sent

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## htc fan89 (May 1, 2012)

Hey guys I might be in NYC next week and what's everyone doing? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Hey guys I might be in NYC next week and what's everyone doing?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



nyc is for noobs.


----------



## trell959 (May 1, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Hey guys I might be in NYC next week and what's everyone doing?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Come to Cali.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 1, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Hey guys I might be in NYC next week and what's everyone doing?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/vi...9b4829b30f7dd7ce36679b4829b3-5036274863505414


----------



## trell959 (May 1, 2012)

is anyone home? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 1, 2012)

*sigh*

I have a friend I consider fairly close. When I ask him to go with me/my crew on a road trip, that I know he can afford, he says he needs to weigh out the "opportunity costs" so that he does not "miss out" on other possibilities.

WTF!?

Opportunity costs? What is this, economics class? I hate people who do that. If someone doesn't want to go, just say, "I don't want to go." Problem solved. Point conveyed. Instead, I now have to wait for him to stall until his next tactic.

F***ing Dumba**.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I have a friend I consider fairly close. When I ask him to go with me/my crew on a road trip, that I know he can afford, he says he needs to weigh out the "opportunity costs" so that he does not "miss out" on other possibilities.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lolololol

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Lolololol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Bro, it's so stupid. I understand not wanting to go, but using a line like "weighing my opportunity costs" as an excuse?

That's just wrong. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Bro, it's so stupid. I understand not wanting to go, but using a line like "weighing my opportunity costs" as an excuse?
> 
> That's just wrong.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Brofist. Because of troll friwnds like this I go alone

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Brofist. Because of troll friends like this I go alone
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (May 1, 2012)

I'm getting tired of almost dieing everyday. I want my car back. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm getting tired of almost dieing everyday. I want my car back.

Click to collapse



Keep getting shaken down by that group of bus riding bums huh?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (May 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Keep getting shaken down by that group of bus riding bums huh?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Trell tired of loosing his lunch money


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> Trell tired of loosing his lunch money

Click to collapse



Looooool







m1l4droid said:


> I got my car back! But also my Nokia Bluetooth headset got stolen in class...

Click to collapse



-_- That's f****d up yo.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 1, 2012)

Hi guys!!!

17 more days til i get my galaxy nexus and i am super excited i played with it in the sprint store and i was wowed with the screen on how big it was and beuatiful plus the lack of soft keys and only touch ones= simple awesome


----------



## trell959 (May 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ones= simple awesome

Click to collapse



The biggest turn off. I'm mad that the sgs3 is supposed to have it.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The biggest turn off. I'm mad that the sgs3 is supposed to have it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



u dont like only touch buttons? 

Or the other way around?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The biggest turn off. I'm mad that the sgs3 is supposed to have it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why is that the biggest turn off?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 1, 2012)

Screw u m_t_m!!! Redirecting to guelo canelos!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 1, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2012)

dammit xD hey btw 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 1, 2012)

Hey there max!! 

Long time no speak 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (May 1, 2012)

U MAD TOUGH?





Pfft....haters gonna hate!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> U MAD TOUGH?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get your damn troll road runner out of here NAO!!! !!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2012)

Hey dude  I guess I haven;t been on here in a while xD






How's things?


----------



## M_T_M (May 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Get your damn troll road runner out of here NAO!!! !!!

Click to collapse





Pfft....haters gonna hate!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I want my Bluetooth headset back. F##king thief!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Get stolen?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 1, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey dude  I guess I haven;t been on here in a while xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great i took yesterday off to recover from big outdoor concert, i inhaled way to much second hand cigarette and weed smoke 

Oh and drank like 10-12 beers 

It was fun 

Also i am impatiently waiting 17 more days to get my galaxy nexus


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> In class.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Damn, How bigs the class? Anybody who you suspect? 


davidrules7778 said:


> Great i took yesterday off to recover from big outdoor concert, i inhaled way to much second hand cigarette and weed smoke
> 
> Oh and drank like 10-12 beers
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aweomse dude xD unlucky about the inhalation but still awesome 

Contract Upgrade?
CoughSGS2>GNCough


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 1, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn, How bigs the class? Anybody who you suspect?
> 
> Aweomse dude xD unlucky about the inhalation but still awesome
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ya but no guarantees  sprint will get the gs3 anytime soon, yes the gsm one is coming but the time sprint gets it there will be a gsm gs4 so if i am signing a 2 year contract i want to have a nice looking phone that is plenty fast and tons of development


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The biggest turn off. I'm mad that the sgs3 is supposed to have it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I agree

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I agree
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Why is it a turn off? 

You can change the color of them... you can change the order of them to your pleasing, you can change the glow of them.

And they are more reliable to push, i flash aokp on my epic and found the onscreen soft keys so much better then the touch sensitve not on screen ones


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Why is it a turn off?
> 
> You can change the color of them... you can change the order of them to your pleasing, you can change the glow of them.
> 
> And they are more reliable to push, i flash aokp on my epic and found the onscreen soft keys so much better then the touch sensitve not on screen ones

Click to collapse



I just don't like it. They're taking stuff away that I use, know where it is, and can push without looking 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I just don't like it. They're taking stuff away that I use, know where it is, and can push without looking
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



well if you use them enough and know where they are you can still push them with out looking 

But i guess that is a fair argument


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> well if you use them enough and know where they are you can still push them with out looking
> 
> But i guess that is a fair argument

Click to collapse



I had them on my fassy. I didn't like it. It seemed like It took too long to do the desired action 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 1, 2012)

I don't use the soft keys at all.






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I don't use the soft keys at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well f### you guy

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I don't use the soft keys at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do u navigate back home and what not?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> How do u navigate back home and what not?

Click to collapse



this 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> How do u navigate back home and what not?

Click to collapse





MacaronyMax said:


> this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2012)

Shoot me....please.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Shoot me....please.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



U sure?






Also hello BD


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 1, 2012)

I use an app that has special powers. So no softkeys.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I use an app that has special powers. So no softkeys.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Where may i get this app and what is it called?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Shoot me....please.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



whats up 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Where may i get this app and what is it called?

Click to collapse











m1l4droid said:


> Button saviour. It's free on Google Play. I used to use it back when i had the Desire with the broken buttons.
> 
> Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Nope. I don't use that at all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Button saviour. It's free on Google Play. I used to use it back when i had the Desire with the broken buttons.
> 
> Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



oh cool, so when i get my nexus i can use this and have more screen if i want 

---------- Post added at 12:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 PM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> Nope. I don't use that at all.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



what u use?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## boborone (May 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Shoot me....please.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Mom's home I see


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> oh cool, so when i get my nexus i can use this and have more screen if i want
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I use LMT...and run a ton of custom presets.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I use LMT...and run a ton of custom presets.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



where is this LMT?

I checked play store and nada


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Lmt?
> 
> Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Multitouch root software.







davidrules7778 said:


> where is this LMT?
> 
> I checked play store and nada

Click to collapse



It's only on XDA.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Multitouch root software.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is this is it: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1330150

LMT LAUNCHER?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Is this is it: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1330150
> 
> LMT LAUNCHER?

Click to collapse



Yes. It's not actually a launcher though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2012)

Nice  
I prefer that idea alot more to onscreen buttons


----------



## dexter93 (May 1, 2012)

Wazzup guys?

Today I'm getting a break.. so that tomorrow I'll fix these links in my sig and post cool guides


----------



## boborone (May 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Wazzup guys?
> 
> Today I'm getting a break.. so that tomorrow I'll fix these links in my sig and post cool guides

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1629780


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Wazzup guys?
> 
> Today I'm getting a break.. so that tomorrow I'll fix these links in my sig and post cool guides

Click to collapse



hey dexter 

Nice to see you


----------



## dexter93 (May 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1629780

Click to collapse




can't post there via xda app for some reason -.-






davidrules7778 said:


> hey dexter
> 
> Nice to see you

Click to collapse



Hey Dave! What's up?


----------



## boborone (May 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> can't post there via xda app for some reason -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=25542575

use that link to post


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> can't post there via xda app for some reason -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not too much had a nice 3 day weekend 


Still 17 days til i can get my nexus, that is the next thing i am looking forward to


----------



## dexter93 (May 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> not too much had a nice 3 day weekend
> 
> 
> Still 17 days til i can get my nexus, that is the next thing i am looking forward to

Click to collapse



Sounds cool! I'm on discussions to get a Nokia lumia 800 btw 
Also I had this day off. Back to uni tomorrow..


----------



## boborone (May 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't what can I do without my Bluetooth headset... it was kinda my most used thing after the phone, for obvious reasons.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



have your friend buy you a new one


----------



## boborone (May 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Who?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



the one you went to class for, you said it wasn't your class just filling in for a friend so he could skip


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 1, 2012)

Man oh man....just 24 minutes and I'm off from work.

Thank the devil.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (May 1, 2012)

Dead thread is dead. Only 3 posts after mine? Where are the good old days that I needed to change 2 pages to post a new post? WAKE UP PEOPLE!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Dead thread is dead. Only 3 posts after mine? Where are the good old days that I needed to change 2 pages to post a new post? WAKE UP PEOPLE!

Click to collapse



well,

error is gone, DD is gone, max and dexter only pop in so often, i am a lot more busy lately 

That explains it


----------



## M_T_M (May 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> well,
> 
> error is gone, DD is gone, max and dexter only pop in so often, i am a lot more busy lately
> 
> That explains it

Click to collapse



Where is teh new DON, DD ?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Where is teh new DON, DD ?

Click to collapse



he went on an indefinite vacation, i think i should be the new don


----------



## dexter93 (May 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> well,
> 
> error is gone, DD is gone, max and dexter only pop in so often, i am a lot more busy lately
> 
> That explains it

Click to collapse



We all are... But we can't let it like this. Unleash the spamming troll that's hiding inside you! Let the new era begin
! 
And someone go find the banana now 






M_T_M said:


> Where is teh new DON, DD ?

Click to collapse



Depends how new is that "new DON"...


----------



## boborone (May 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Where is teh new DON, DD ?

Click to collapse



I think trm is trying to take over your acting don role with the changing of the title


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> Mom's home I see

Click to collapse



No. Tomorrow. However, she called and REFUSED TO TALK TO ANYONE BUT SPARKY....now, she wants me to help her pack, buy gifts for the nurses, and pick her up tomorrow (she's going home in an ambulance, anyway).....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (May 1, 2012)

gs3 better be penta band or else I'm going be pissed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 1, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> gs3 better be penta band or else I'm going be pissed
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



why? 

U have galaxy nexus, with roms and plenty speed


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2012)

sup trolls


----------



## boborone (May 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> sup trolls

Click to collapse



hard d!ck$ and airplanes.......and I don't ride either of em


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> hard d!ck$ and airplanes.......and I don't ride either of em

Click to collapse



My kickstand and extended battery 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## dexter93 (May 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> sup trolls

Click to collapse



Hey Cam! How are you?


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey Cam! How are you?

Click to collapse



Good. Walking home for dinner. You?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## dexter93 (May 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Walking home for dinner. You?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Still trying to understand why I said yes on a Nokia lumia 800 and rejected an Amaze 4g... Why brain? Why? :/


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Still trying to understand why I said yes on a Nokia lumia 800 and rejected an Amaze 4g... Why brain? Why? :/

Click to collapse



Bcuz alienz

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2012)

184222.2 I'm proud of the girl :-D 
Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## dexter93 (May 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Bcuz alienz
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Well seriously idk. I was searching for deals on easily fixable phones and found the lumia with 135$ and the amaze on 150$. It just might be cause on the Amaze there is a case that the mobo is burnt 







watt9493 said:


> 184222.2 I'm proud of the girl :-D
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Cool. Happy 999999.9


----------



## trell959 (May 2, 2012)

Hi guys. :banghead::banghead:

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hi guys. :banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hahahaha

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (May 2, 2012)

*HAHAHAHAahahahahahaha*

rotflmaopmpbbqsauce

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1630380


----------



## M_T_M (May 2, 2012)

Video missing 

Pfft....haters gonna hate!


----------



## trell959 (May 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



-_-

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Video missing
> 
> Pfft....haters gonna hate!

Click to collapse



http://www.myfoxdfw.com/story/17932...-worth-accident-on-i-20#.T6AVFC0zwnw.facebook

Lari Barager

side note
She used to be a nice hot thick, but she had a divorce recently and started partying every night, nailing random guys, got fat, and they banned her from news room. This is one of the first times in a couple months I've seen her in the office. She was demoted to doing live shots from Timbuktu


----------



## M_T_M (May 2, 2012)

Orly?? 
What do you mean first time you see her in the office?



boborone said:


> http://www.myfoxdfw.com/story/17932...-worth-accident-on-i-20#.T6AVFC0zwnw.facebook
> 
> Lari Barager
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Pfft....haters gonna hate!


----------



## boborone (May 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Orly??
> What do you mean first time you see her in the office?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



haha no, I would at one point in the past, but eh, even I have standards. My mom sells high end glasses and a few of her clients are from fox and abc channels. Get to hear all the stories.


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> haha no, I would at one point in the past, but eh, even I have standards. My mom sells high end glasses and a few of her clients are from fox and abc channels. Get to hear all the stories.

Click to collapse



You'll put your thing in anything  admit it

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (May 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> You'll put your thing in anything  admit it
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Nah, since my ex, I have grown standards. 


















Ex





See the difference?


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2012)

Shamelessly stolen from latrell
Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Shamelessly stolen from latrell
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



PS3 


But I'm still mad 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> PS3
> 
> 
> But I'm still mad
> ...

Click to collapse



I love my ps3

Respect existence or
Expect resistance


----------



## trell959 (May 2, 2012)

An old picture of me. Back when I used to ride 85's 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2012)

Me login
>reading this thread
>Milad attention whoring/whining
>Max coming for a few minutes then disappearing 
>Watt punching fridges
>babydoll posting screenshots
>trell talking about motorcycles
>M_T_M trolling like a noob
>boborne talking about cool stuff (sometimes) 
>me logging out


----------



## htc fan89 (May 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Me login
> >reading this thread
> >Milad attention whoring/whining
> >Max coming for a few minutes then disappearing
> ...

Click to collapse



Then me entering and saying holy **** !! Now that's a party lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Me login
> >reading this thread
> >Milad attention whoring/whining
> >Max coming for a few minutes then disappearing
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey I don't do that anymore! 

Respect existence or
Expect resistance


----------



## dexter93 (May 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Me login
> >reading this thread
> >Milad attention whoring/whining
> >Max coming for a few minutes then disappearing
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol Hus

I've got a lumia 800 in the way. Time to break in the wp area


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Me login
> >reading this thread
> >Milad attention whoring/whining
> >Max coming for a few minutes then disappearing
> ...

Click to collapse



i was here a while yesteray 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## dexter93 (May 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> i was here a while yesteray
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Me too Max .
Husam is going blind


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 2, 2012)

....always ignore the American in the room. I see how it is Hussam....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> ....always ignore the American in the room. I see how it is Hussam....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Were teh pink elephants 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (May 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Were teh pink elephants
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse





jaseglenn4 said:


> ....always ignore the American in the room. I see how it is Hussam....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



watt, bd, mtm, and me on his. Maybe just hard to keep all the jase names straight.


----------



## trell959 (May 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> watt, bd, mtm, and me on his. Maybe just hard to keep all the jase names straight.

Click to collapse



I'm American too.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 2, 2012)

Hi guys what's up besides everyone being pissed at husam,  he should be nice to us since we bought him a phone 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 2, 2012)

16 moar days!! 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2012)

Stupid fúçkïñ& DMV! Phone and website are broken!

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Stupid fúçkïñ& DMV! Phone and website are broken!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



And this is the first time you've been angry with the DMV? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Stupid fúçkïñ& DMV! Phone and website are broken!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Ya dmv is always like that and even if you drive there you have to wait forever


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> And this is the first time you've been angry with the DMV?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> 16 moar days!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What 'till?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> What 'till?

Click to collapse



galaxy nexus in my hands


----------



## M_T_M (May 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> galaxy nexus in my hands

Click to collapse



Guero Canelo dog in teh other?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 2, 2012)

Hey guys probaly in the next month i am going to buy a new laptop...

What do u think of these specs:

Intel® Core™ i7-2630QM processor
Features a 6MB cache and 2.0GHz processor speed with Turbo Boost up to 2.9GHz.
Intel® Core™ i7 processor
Features 8-way processing for ultimate smart performance. Intel® Turbo Boost Technology delivers extra performance when you need it and increased energy efficiency when you don't.
8GB DDR3 memory
For multitasking power.
Blu-ray Disc-enabled DVD±RW/CD-RW drive
Features read support for next-generation Blu-ray Disc (BD-ROM).
15.6" LED high-definition display
With TrueLife technology and 1920 x 1080 resolution showcases movies and games in stunning clarity.
750GB Serial ATA hard drive (7200 rpm)
Offers spacious storage and fast read/write times.
NVIDIA GeForce GT 525M graphics
Feature 1GB dedicated video memory for lush images. HDMI output for connection to an HDTV.
Built-in 2.0MP high-definition webcam
Makes it easy to video chat with family and friends.
9-in-1 media reader
Supports Secure Digital, Secure Digital Input/Output, SDXC, Secure Digital High Capacity, Memory Stick, Memory Stick PRO, MSXC, MultiMediaCard and xD-Picture Card formats.
2 USB 3.0
For fast digital video, audio and data transfer. One eSATA/USB 2.0 combo port.
Built-in Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 1030 wireless networking
Connect to the Internet without wires.
Built-in 10/100/1000 Ethernet LAN
With RJ-45 connector for quick and easy wired Web connection.
Weighs 5.8 lbs. and measures just 1.3" thin
For easy portability. Also features a backlit keyboard for easy viewing in dim light.
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Edition 64-bit operating system preinstalled
Provides a stable platform for word processing, Web navigation, gaming, media storage and more.
Software package included
With Microsoft Office Starter 2010 (product key card required for activation; sold separately).


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Guero Canelo dog in teh other?

Click to collapse



Guero Canelo? You and your mexican lingo 


davidrules7778 said:


> galaxy nexus in my hands

Click to collapse



Ohhh

Thought it might've been something good 

18 days to this .. Will be epic 


edit: The laptop has an epic spec dude.. Do it  What laptop is it?


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2012)

No to Intel! Down with Intel!

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Guero Canelo? You and your mexican lingo
> 
> Ohhh
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dell - 15.6" XPS Laptop - 8GB Memory - 750GB Hard Drive - Silver 


Model: X15L-2368ELS   http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Dell+-+...p?id=1218353393327&skuId=2817255#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> No to Intel! Down with Intel!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



intel>amd
With their current models, might change i guess though


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Guero Canelo? You and your mexican lingo

Click to collapse



Soon him and Orb will be taking salsa lessons together


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> intel>amd
> With their current models, might change i guess though

Click to collapse



bulldozer>all come at me gentlemen


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey guys probaly in the next month i am going to buy a new laptop...
> 
> What do u think of these specs:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The screen is too small, the graphics card is a little lite, ram is a little low. Not bad though.







watt9493 said:


> bulldozer>all come at me gentlemen

Click to collapse



That's why a Second Gen i7 Sandy Bridge quad core will outperform an 8 core bulldozer in every field....for the same price.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Soon him and Orb will be taking salsa lessons together

Click to collapse



  whilst eating tacos and nachos  Nice laptop btw dude 


watt9493 said:


> bulldozer>all come at me gentlemen

Click to collapse



sure 

i7 2600k (£210) vs 8150 (£180)

So for that extra £30 you get hands down better performance, with better overclocking capabilities, and much much cooler running along with being alot more power efficient, Facts dude


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> The screen is too small, the graphics card is a little lite, ram is a little low. Not bad though.

Click to collapse



I like 15 inch screens on laptops they make them more compact, i don't like wide laptops with the number keys too big

As for the graphics card i don't game on the computer so not a problem and really 8gb ram is more then enough

This laptop triples the specs of my current one plus its a dell and the fans are in the proper area to cool it down where as my latest hp i have they are on the bottom and always overheat so i have to put it on a fan 

I am done buying hp laptops


----------



## RcrdBrt (May 2, 2012)

Lol

Inviato dal mio Nexus S con Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I like 15 inch screens on laptops they make them more compact, i don't like wide laptops with the number keys too big
> 
> As for the graphics card i don't game on the computer so not a problem and really 8gb ram is more then enough
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Guess how much it is?


----------



## boborone (May 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I like 15 inch screens on laptops they make them more compact, i don't like wide laptops with the number keys too big
> 
> As for the graphics card i don't game on the computer so not a problem and really 8gb ram is more then enough
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you do anything resource intensive? Is this buy just so you don't need another computer for next few yrs? Just saying, if you want to save money now and you don't game, buy a budget laptop from dell. Also I've learned that dell's business line has same/better specs than xps for less money. Just don't get flashy case that says "hey I got a mad gaming xps and you don't  ".


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2012)

RcrdBrt said:


> Lol
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus S con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol

Sentio fromo mio PCo 2



davidrules7778 said:


> Guess how much it is?

Click to collapse



Alot ,  $1800


----------



## boborone (May 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lol
> 
> Sentio fromo mio PCo 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah XPS's are priced like the Apples of the PC world


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> Do you do anything resource intensive? Is this buy just so you don't need another computer for next few yrs? Just saying, if you want to save money now and you don't game, buy a budget laptop from dell. Also I've learned that dell's business line has same/better specs than xps for less money. Just don't get flashy case that says "hey I got a mad gaming xps and you don't  ".

Click to collapse



I want this so i don't need a laptop for awhile and its not a bad deal either 

Plus best buy credit card no interest deals and i just paid off my tv


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I like 15 inch screens on laptops they make them more compact, i don't like wide laptops with the number keys too big
> 
> As for the graphics card i don't game on the computer so not a problem and really 8gb ram is more then enough
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






eh. I'm an Asus fan. Never had a problem.




RcrdBrt said:


> Lol
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus S con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Who are you? Why are you spamming....you're not a noob...so no excuse.






davidrules7778 said:


> Guess how much it is?

Click to collapse



€675

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lol
> 
> Sentio fromo mio PCo 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no its $979 plus i can pay it off in 12 months time and get no interest with my best buy card


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> no its $979 plus i can pay it off in 12 months time and get no interest with my best buy card

Click to collapse



Eww....Best Buy....no offense just....eww.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Eww....Best Buy....no offense just....eww.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



y eww, i buy stuff there all the time 

Its easy to buy stuff with their no interest promotions


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> no its $979 plus i can pay it off in 12 months time and get no interest with my best buy card

Click to collapse



Noot bad 

I don't know much about laptop prices, but it sounds good


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> y eww, i buy stuff there all the time
> 
> Its easy to buy stuff with their no interest promotions

Click to collapse



Try taking something expensive in under warranty....

I buy Newegg. Why? Because if it goes bad...they'll fix it. I've never had an issue or complaint. YMMV but be careful...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (May 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> no its $979 plus i can pay it off in 12 months time and get no interest with my best buy card

Click to collapse



Sounds like a good deal to me


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sounds like a good deal to me

Click to collapse



ya and really i have 18 months but i usually pay it off in less then a year or so, i bought a 900 led samsung tv 6 months ago and its all paid off no interest 

I have damn good credit lol 

I am waiting to buy it as soon as i pay my 157 dollar balance on my amazon credit card which is awesome cause i have no interest deals there too 

---------- Post added at 11:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 AM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> Try taking something expensive in under warranty....
> 
> I buy Newegg. Why? Because if it goes bad...they'll fix it. I've never had an issue or complaint. YMMV but be careful...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Well i am sure i will have a warranty with dell


----------



## boborone (May 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya and really i have 18 months but i usually pay it off in less then a year or so, i bought a 900 led samsung tv 6 months ago and its all paid off no interest
> 
> I have damn good credit lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got my dv7 from conn's and refused to buy the insurance they automatically sign you up for. HP has done me good on the 2 times I've had to call em.


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2012)

i will never buy hp or dell again. gateway or asus, maybe acer.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> i will never buy hp or dell again. gateway or asus, maybe acer.

Click to collapse



whats wrong with dell? i have always had good experiences with dell not overheating, and they seem to last for a very long time

gateway on the other hand ugh..... bad bad bad


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> whats wrong with dell? i have always had good experiences with dell not overheating, and they seem to last for a very long time
> 
> gateway on the other hand ugh..... bad bad bad

Click to collapse



ive had only the opposite experience. dead hdd, fried mobos, shipped with dead graphics cards. same for hp too. weve had 4 gateways and one asus that have been rock solid from tigerdirect and never needed anything.

---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------

david, get this  http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2580856&CatId=4935


----------



## htc fan89 (May 2, 2012)

I'm going get my Mom her first smartphone, but not sure which to get, I'm thinking about iphone 4, galaxy nexus or Lg Optimus 4G lte or htc raider? What do you think would be good for her. I'm thinking about going with galaxy nexus, since I have it too lOL


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> I'm going get my Mom her first smartphone, but not sure which to get, I'm thinking about iphone 4, galaxy nexus or Lg Optimus 4G lte or htc raider? What do you think would be good for her. I'm thinking about going with galaxy nexus, since I have it too lOL

Click to collapse



anything htc is a great bet. you know


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> ive had only the opposite experience. dead hdd, fried mobos, shipped with dead graphics cards. same for hp too. weve had 4 gateways and one asus that have been rock solid from tigerdirect and never needed anything.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------
> 
> david, get this  http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2580856&CatId=4935

Click to collapse



LOL not in my budget and not at best buy or amazon and even if it was i dont have enough credit on my credit card for that, however that thing is a beast


----------



## M_T_M (May 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Soon him and Orb will be taking salsa lessons together

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



nah 

Also what happen to you black highlighted name since your a senior mod 

I notice it on all senior mods


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL not in my budget and not at best buy or amazon and even if it was i dont have enough credit on my credit card for that, however that thing is a beast

Click to collapse



I pooped when I saw 16 gb ram. Wtf mobo is in there?!?!

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (May 2, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> I'm going get my Mom her first smartphone, but not sure which to get, I'm thinking about iphone 4, galaxy nexus or Lg Optimus 4G lte or htc raider? What do you think would be good for her. I'm thinking about going with galaxy nexus, since I have it too lOL

Click to collapse



My mom didn't want an iphone and honestly android would have been too much for her to understand, I got her a wp7 and she loved it. She is very tech illiterate. So it worked great for her. So would iphone but she didn't want that. I love google and all they do, but as for simplicity, android can get very complicated for the general user. That's why people like Chris Parillo have been apple people for years. I have to give it em, android awesome and flashy, but it's very complicated.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I pooped when I saw 16 gb ram. Wtf mobo is in there?!?!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



i bet that thing boots in like 2 seconds or less lol, and flies opening and running everything at once and play any game you could possibly think of and wouldnt need a new computer for like 10 years LOL


----------



## htc fan89 (May 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> My mom didn't want an iphone and honestly android would have been too much for her to understand, I got her a wp7 and she loved it. She is very tech illiterate. So it worked great for her. So would iphone but she didn't want that. I love google and all they do, but as for simplicity, android can get very complicated for the general user. That's why people like Chris Parillo have been apple people for years. I have to give it em, android awesome and flashy, but it's very complicated.

Click to collapse



I don't think Bell -the carrier has any good windows phones, so going have to figure out which OS she's comfortable with, I'm hoping android works with her....


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2012)

[email protected] comments on my previous post   

what's up everyone?


----------



## boborone (May 2, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> I don't think Bell -the carrier has any good windows phones, so going have to figure out which OS she's comfortable with, I'm hoping android works with her....

Click to collapse



All WP7 phones are the same basically. I got her a htc surround cause of the big speakers. She's hard hearing and all she has to do is slide it and speaker phone comes on with huge loud speakers. I had one before her so I knew the phone would work for her. The major differences in WP7's are screen and camera. If you're not modding it, hardware is null. Major brands will have both good screen and camera.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 2, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> I don't think Bell -the carrier has any good windows phones, so going have to figure out which OS she's comfortable with, I'm hoping android works with her....

Click to collapse



honestly i think anyone can use android or apple i mean my dad uses android and a few things keeping him away from IOS for now is the lack of hardware keyboard, free tethering and the nice bigger screen oh and lets not forget flash 

I think anyone can learn to use android very easily as it has a lot of similar apps, clean interface

Where it starts getting complicated is when you start flashing roms and customization, where ios is just all the same.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I pooped when I saw 16 gb ram. Wtf mobo is in there?!?!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Eh big deal. My laptop runs 16gB of DDR3 RAM...it's still not enough.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Eh big deal. My laptop runs 16gB of DDR3 RAM...it's still not enough.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I have 4. I'm fine with taht

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I have 4. I'm fine with taht
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



ya me too 

for now


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/082/156/u-jelly.jpg?1318992465[/MG][/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> thats jam ;)
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya me too
> 
> for now

Click to collapse



i have 2 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> i have 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



on my old laptop which is now a desktop because the screen went out is 2gb so don't feel bad 

I use this computer more as i like a desktop to do my homework on and a real keyboard is easier to type long papers then a laptop one


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 2, 2012)

2GB...can that even run Windows?

16GB DDR3 with a CAS latency of 7 won't even allow me to do anything else while rendering in Cinema 4D.

That's with an Nvidia 570m, Solid State Sandforce based drives, and a quad core 2nd Gen Sandy Bridge.... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> 2GB...can that even run Windows?
> 
> 16GB DDR3 with a CAS latency of 7 won't even allow me to do anything else while rendering in Cinema 4D.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It runs vista LOL


----------



## htc fan89 (May 2, 2012)

Well my mom wants Lte  speed so she's going with HTC raider or what you Americans call vivid lol 
Edited: so jase is not offended lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 2, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Well my mom wants Lte  speed so she's going with HTC raider or what you American call vivid lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



cool


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 2, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Well my mom wants Lte  speed so she's going with HTC raider or what you American call vivid lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



You American? I know we're United but damn...we haven't achieved the hive mind yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (May 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> cool

Click to collapse



You still going get the nexus prime? Your missing liquid rom still lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 2, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> You still going get the nexus prime? Your missing liquid rom still lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



i know 

But it is in the works, i got a message from "someone"  

 there is an aokp i can have in the mean time or i might just stay stock rooted til i use my free 50 bucks in google wallet


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2012)

Asbergers

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (May 2, 2012)

I've been playing pocket pool for 7 straight hours now!


----------



## M_T_M (May 2, 2012)

Coolstorybro.jpg



m1l4droid said:


> I've been playing Portal 2 for 7 hours straight. My God...

Click to collapse





Pfft....haters gonna hate!


----------



## Phistachio (May 3, 2012)

Hello Mafia  How's it going?

@M_T_M Seeing that I cannot contact you through PM, could you answer me a couple of questions regarding the Recognized Contributor title here?


----------



## M_T_M (May 3, 2012)

PM me mate 



Phistachio said:


> Hello Mafia  How's it going?
> 
> @M_T_M Seeing that I cannot contact you through PM, could you answer me a couple of questions regarding the Recognized Contributor title here?

Click to collapse





Pfft....haters gonna hate!


----------



## boborone (May 3, 2012)

*cough mtm *cough

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=25597480&postcount=7664


----------



## Phistachio (May 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> PM me mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, so I can PM, didn't see the option at first 

Sent it


----------



## htc fan89 (May 3, 2012)

Guys 15hrs left!!! I'm hoping its penta band!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Portal 2 is finished. Man I loved it. Amazing game.

Click to collapse



There's no alcohol in Iran, right?


----------



## boborone (May 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> No, but it's illegal. Having alcoholic beverages is punished by whipping.

Click to collapse



Do you have any vices? I know no drugs or alcohol, but what about cigarettes or other things? Maybe a special tea or plant leaf of anything.


----------



## boborone (May 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> No drugs? Iran has the highest consumption of opium in the world.

Click to collapse



Really? I thought yall were like Saudi where all that is illegal. So what about hash? or other things? Enlighten me.


----------



## conantroutman (May 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> No drugs? Iran has the highest consumption of opium in the world.

Click to collapse



Party at m1l4droid's.... 

ConsumeAllTheOpium.jpg 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## boborone (May 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> It is illegal. If you have 1 KG or more heroine you can get executed!
> 
> You are not gonna believe this, last summer, a bunch of people were arrested for having a water fight in a park. But at least, here women can drive or leave the house alone...

Click to collapse



Ahhhhh ok I see

edit
dammit

Sorry, you are limited to 8 thanks per day


----------



## boborone (May 3, 2012)

bd, put a lil bird on your bird


----------



## dexter93 (May 3, 2012)

Morning!

Edit: looks more like afternoon
Double edit: yep. Afternoon.14:40. Confirmed


----------



## boborone (May 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Edit: looks more like afternoon
> Double edit: yep. Afternoon.14:40. Confirmed

Click to collapse



morning

Breakfast:

Thai red curry noodles and Cowboy Bebop


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> It is illegal. If you have 1 KG or more heroine you can get executed!
> 
> You are not gonna believe this, last summer, a bunch of people were arrested for having a water fight in a park. But at least, here women can drive or leave the house alone...

Click to collapse



1kg? Bro...if you're consuming an entire kilo for personal consumption, you have issues. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 3, 2012)

So mafia, serious question:

Google Wallet is blocked on Verizon as well as a few other apps from the market. I want to fake my device information in order to fool the Play Store security checks. How do I do this with latest version of Play Store?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (May 3, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So mafia, serious question:
> 
> Google Wallet is blocked on Verizon as well as a few other apps from the market. I want to fake my device information in order to fool the Play Store security checks. How do I do this with latest version of Play Store?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Edit the build.prop and use market enabler


----------



## trell959 (May 3, 2012)

My dream car next to a 458 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (May 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> My dream car next to a 458
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's a cool Miata 

Do they make that car for men?


----------



## trell959 (May 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> That's a cool Miata
> 
> Do they make that car for men?

Click to collapse



 never compare to a miata! I absolutely hate those things. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (May 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> My dream car next to a 458
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Damn nice car! I personally love Honda, they're so damn reliable! my dad's Civic lasted 11 years, and only in the last months of the 11th year, it needed stuff like a few repairs, but can be easily used. But my dad decided to get a Volvo V50 DRIVe 2012, and it's damn awesome 

So Mafia, how's it going? GSIII Announcement in 2:30h


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> That's a cool Miata
> 
> Do they make that car for men?

Click to collapse



I agree. Very cute car for young lady.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I agree. Very cute car for young lady.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I'd take an sti over that

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'd take an *std* over that
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Fixed that

Diduseewhatididthere


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 3, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So mafia, serious question:
> 
> Google Wallet is blocked on Verizon as well as a few other apps from the market.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse


----------



## Phistachio (May 3, 2012)

http://www.samsungtomorrow.com/2614


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 3, 2012)

With all the hype of the galaxy s 3

All i can say is i will still be getting my galaxy nexus in 15 days


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 3, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> http://www.samsungtomorrow.com/2614

Click to collapse



It has Touchwiz...pass.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 3, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> It has Touchwiz...pass.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



well duh 

I could of told you that 2 years ago


----------



## boborone (May 3, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> It has Touchwiz...pass.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse





davidrules7778 said:


> well duh
> 
> I could of told you that 2 years ago

Click to collapse



hahaha I know right. Jase you expect it to be a nexus? I bet the moto phone 3 yrs from now has blur on it.....pass


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> hahaha I know right. Jase you expect it to be a nexus? I bet the moto phone 3 yrs from now has blur on it.....pass

Click to collapse



and the the next htc phone that comes out in 2 years will have sense


----------



## boborone (May 3, 2012)

Oh and jase, an answer to your earlier problem. Something we did on AT&T to get apps that they blocked was put phone in airplane mode, turn on wifi, connect to market, success.

Old trick that alot don't know about, but works helluva lot easier than changing build.prop. There is also a couple apps that will change your phone on the market for you.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh and jase, an answer to your earlier problem. Something we did on AT&T to get apps that they blocked was put phone in airplane mode, turn on wifi, connect to market, success.
> 
> Old trick that alot don't know about, but works helluva lot easier than changing build.prop. There is also a couple apps that will change your phone on the market for you.

Click to collapse



Yeah I got it to work by airplane mode + wifi + build.prop edit. Otherwise it shows up but still says not available on carrier. 

WiFi mode only + airplane mode doesn't work for me on Play Store...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Phistachio (May 3, 2012)

I do have to admit... Touchwiz was crap, but now with an inspiration on nature, just wow...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 3, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> I do have to admit... Touchwiz was crap, but now with an inspiration on nature, just wow...

Click to collapse



A polished turd is still just shiny sh*t.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Phistachio (May 3, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> A polished turd is still just shiny sh*t.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Well, it is _*shiny*_


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes, but you do not put a shiny turd in your house, do you?
> 
> Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Lmao!!"

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (May 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes, but you do not put a shiny turd in your house, do you?
> 
> Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Argh, you win! 







Am I from the minority that thinks that the GSIII is much better looking than its HTC counterpart? The GSIII form is just... Smooth.

Regarding the software, if I do get the GSIII, rooting & CM9 will be the first thing to do.


----------



## Phistachio (May 3, 2012)

Also, I also want to know from you guys, why does everyone hate the GSIII's design? It's  really nice... I don't get all the hate


----------



## trell959 (May 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'd take an sti over that
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



An sti isn't as manly 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 3, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Also, I also want to know from you guys, why does everyone hate the GSIII's design? It's  really nice... I don't get all the hate

Click to collapse



I like how it looks, but i am still going with the galaxy nexus as it looks better


----------



## Phistachio (May 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't really like it. I prefer the Galaxy Nexus.
> 
> Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



But it pretty much is a Galaxy Nexus, but with a home button...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> An sti isn't as manly

Click to collapse



If it isn't at least a V8, it's not manly. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 3, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> But it pretty much is a Galaxy Nexus, but with a home button...

Click to collapse



soft keys onscreen on galaxy nexus 

Also that home button i haven't like it since they put it on the note and other galaxy devices, 

Too iphone like


----------



## htc fan89 (May 3, 2012)

Well I'm disappointed with the gs3 looks like nexus smashed with galaxy s lol also the display is the same as the nexus lol....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (May 3, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> soft keys onscreen on galaxy nexus
> 
> Also that home button i haven't like it since they put it on the note and other galaxy devices,
> 
> Too iphone like

Click to collapse



Kind of agree... Only the home button should be present. IMO it's a handy thing.



m1l4droid said:


> Nah Galaxy Nexus is cooler.
> 
> Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



LOL.



htc fan89 said:


> Well I'm disappointed with the gs3 looks like nexus smashed with galaxy s lol also the display is the same as the nexus lol....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's Samsung... The design is sleek nonetheless...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 3, 2012)

The S3 can suck it. Until we're running at least Hex Core X64 mobile processors with 8+ gigs of RAM, then phones are weak.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 3, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Kind of agree... Only the home button should be present. IMO it's a handy thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



On screen home button works for me, all touchscreen is better on my opinion sometimes I have to hit my stupid capcitive (sp iknow) buttons like 8 times for it to do something and when I had aokp om screen buttons, tue ability to change the color,order,size and what buttons i want like if i wanted i could only have a home button 

so much better!! Imo

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> An sti isn't as manly
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What are you smoking on? Ej20 is the best sounding 4 cylinder ever produced. I have multiple people and an 800 whp one that can back me up. Honda's sound like....... er a wasp at best. Maybe its just the similar sound to v8's that I'm used to. 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 3, 2012)

I'm getting an SIII....

Meh.... From my Amaze 4G


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm getting an SIII....
> 
> Meh.... From my Amaze 4G

Click to collapse



Cool I am not 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (May 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm getting an SIII....
> 
> Meh.... From my Amaze 4G

Click to collapse



Finally, someone who isn't blatantly bashing GSIII 



davidrules7778 said:


> On screen home button works for me, all touchscreen is better on my opinion sometimes I have to hit my stupid capcitive (sp iknow) buttons like 8 times for it to do something and when I had aokp om screen buttons, tue ability to change the color,order,size and what buttons i want like if i wanted i could only have a home button
> 
> so much better!! Imo
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I have a GSII, and I don't have any issues, perhaps that's why my point of view is like this...

For audioholics, this is good news


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> What are you smoking on? Ej20 is the best sounding 4 cylinder ever produced. I have multiple people and an 800 whp one that can back me up. Honda's sound like....... er a wasp at best. Maybe its just the similar sound to v8's that I'm used to.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Yeah. Best sounding 4 CYLINDER. As in low torque, high RPM's, crap reliability. No diss on German cars, but for the most part they are overpriced and underwhelming.







Babydoll25 said:


> I'm getting an SIII....
> 
> Meh.... From my Amaze 4G

Click to collapse




Yeap...knew that was gonna happen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (May 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm getting an SIII....
> 
> Meh.... From my Amaze 4G

Click to collapse



It doesn't have aws  bands.. also we will get the s4 gs3....no quadcore why can't it be penta band... I don't like the design but performance should be good since its exynos lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yeah. Best sounding 4 CYLINDER. As in low torque, high RPM's, crap reliability. No diss on German cars, but for the most part they are overpriced and underwhelming.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



My friend jimbo has an sti that would make you think different. 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> What are you smoking on? Ej20 is the best sounding 4 cylinder ever produced. I have multiple people and an 800 whp one that can back me up. Honda's sound like....... er a wasp at best. Maybe its just the similar sound to v8's that I'm used to.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



What are you smoking? And S2000 make over 100 horsepower per liter! And have you ever driven an sti?! The Turbo lag is insane! Not to mention, This 4 cylinder NA is keeping up with a 4 cylinder turbo. They both top out at around the same speed

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm getting an SIII....
> 
> Meh.... From my Amaze 4G

Click to collapse



Getting one too when I get my next (last ) paycheck! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 3, 2012)

Delete


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What are you smoking? And S2000 make over 100 horsepower per liter! And have you ever driven an sti?! The Turbo lag is insane! Not to mention, This 4 cylinder NA is keeping up with a 4 cylinder turbo. They both top out at around the same speed
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not the one jimbo has  it smokes everything. Turboed s2k's, vettes, supercharged stangs, he's only lost once and it was to a 1000 HP evo 9.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Not the one jimbo has  it smokes everything. Turboed s2k's, vettes, supercharged stangs, he's only lost once and it was to a 1000 HP evo 9.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Of course I appreciate Sti's. I love them. I just have a love for everything with a motor 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Of course I appreciate Sti's. I love them. I just have a love for everything with a motor
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



And that was all before he blew it up. He has 650 HP 425 tq and has all the parts to make an 850hp car. 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> It doesn't have aws  bands.. also we will get the s4 gs3....no quadcore why can't it be penta band... I don't like the design but performance should be good since its exynos lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm getting the international version just like my Note. Idc if I have to get another RedPocket SIM....

Meh.... From my Amaze 4G


----------



## trell959 (May 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm getting the international version just like my Note. Idc if I have to get another RedPocket SIM....
> 
> Meh.... From my Amaze 4G

Click to collapse



I'll buy the note 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'll buy the note
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Okay.

Meh.... From my Amaze 4G


----------



## trell959 (May 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Okay.
> 
> Meh.... From my Amaze 4G

Click to collapse



I would if I have extra money. I'm saving up for the Sgs3. And I'm getting laid off. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (May 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm getting the international version just like my Note. Idc if I have to get another RedPocket SIM....
> 
> Meh.... From my Amaze 4G

Click to collapse



your lucky my carrier doesn't even have edge to fall back on.... But, it's cheap so, I might have to stick with my nexus for a while lol


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 4, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> your lucky my carrier doesn't even have edge to fall back on.... But, it's cheap so, I might have to stick with my nexus for a while lol

Click to collapse



....Heh. My carrier charges through the nose and it's not even the most expensive. Even with the discount I feel like I'm being crushed.

My only other options are lousy network, more expensive. Worse network but cheaper. Really bad but even cheaper.

Or go to a regional carrier where data rates on LTE are less than 2mb/s...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2012)

Am I the only one who doesn't give a f___ about the SGSIII?


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't give a f___ about the SGSIII?

Click to collapse



Nope. Me too


----------



## watt9493 (May 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't give a f___ about the SGSIII?

Click to collapse



And I. Doesn't impress me.....

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Nope. Me too

Click to collapse



what's up dex? 



watt9493 said:


> And I. Doesn't impress me.....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



hey watt, how's it going


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> what's up dex?
> 
> 
> 
> hey watt, how's it going

Click to collapse



Hey Husam! My lumia just got out of the seller's country. I love tracking 
Also getting ready to release an unbrick mod for 5 devices 
You?


----------



## watt9493 (May 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> what's up dex?
> 
> 
> 
> hey watt, how's it going

Click to collapse



Meh. Fever. Sick :-\

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## htc fan89 (May 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't know what was Samsung thinking when they designed SGSIII. Really looks ugly.

Click to collapse



They copied galaxy nexus and then smashed it with a galaxy s lol, 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey Husam! My lumia just got out of the seller's country. I love tracking
> Also getting ready to release an unbrick mod for 5 devices
> You?

Click to collapse



studying, i have big exam on tuesday


----------



## trell959 (May 4, 2012)

You guys are just too jelly of the SGSIII

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You guys are just too jelly of the SGSIII
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



it's just another useless device from samsuck to make you feel like you have obsolete devices


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 4, 2012)

So...guess who discovered that the deal to sell his 2.3L Mustang fell through and now has a fully mechanically restored toy to play with....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So...guess who discovered that the deal to sell his 2.3L Mustang fell through and now has a fully mechanically restored toy to play with....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



bill gates?


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You jelly? Samsung kicks ass. And it's the truth.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Samsung is the new Nokia, it will fall in a few years


----------



## watt9493 (May 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You guys are just too jelly of the SGSIII
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not really. Its an ugly piece of sh!t

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> bill gates?

Click to collapse



Haha. No Hussam.

I'm wondering if it should keep the 2.3L

Or get a 351W.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (May 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Not really. Its an ugly piece of sh!t
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Says the kid with a thunderbolt

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Says the kick with a thunderbolt
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's not gonna break and not plastic 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## watt9493 (May 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Haha. No Hussam.
> 
> I'm wondering if it should keep the 2.3L
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



302 with blower and 200 shot

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Phistachio (May 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Samsung is the new Nokia, it will fall in a few years

Click to collapse



Nah, I don't think so. Samsung is way too big and strong (10 million GSIII preorders before announcement), and being Google's nº1 provider they just _can't_ fall, even if they want to.



watt9493 said:


> Not really. Its an ugly piece of sh!t
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



After having a second thought, I am going to agree with you... 

Waiting for the next Nexus it is then! My GSII is more than capable of lasting another 0.5-1.5 years.

EDIT : *MTM*, I *love* you.


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Nah, I don't think so. Samsung is way too big and strong (10 million GSIII preorders before announcement), and being Google's nº1 provider they just _can't_ fall, even if they want to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



we'll see


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> 302 with blower and 200 shot
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Boom boom plus blower is not practical.

I'd rather stroke out a 351W and run it to 8000rpm.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Boom boom plus blower is not practical.
> 
> I'd rather stroke out a 351W and run it to 8000rpm.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Me gusta teh boom boom

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Me gusta teh boom boom
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Te gusta melting piston walls and exploding gaskets? Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (May 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Boom boom plus blower is not practical.
> 
> I'd rather stroke out a 351W and run it to 8000rpm.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



My S2000 will beat all of you with it's 9k red line. Is it still a lady car now? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> My S2000 will beat all of you with it's 9k red line. Is it still a lady car now?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sounding like a wasp doesn't mean you have more powah 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## watt9493 (May 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Te gusta melting piston walls and exploding gaskets? Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Why I suggested a 302 with boom boom and a blower. Its a strong engine

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sounding like a wasp doesn't mean you have more powah
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Honda's don't have ricey sounds. It's the dumbass people who put in eBay exhausts! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2012)

Check out Moon-Doggies new cage!
Meh.... From my Amaze 4G


----------



## boborone (May 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> bd, put a lil bird on your bird

Click to collapse





Babydoll25 said:


> Check out Moon-Doggies new cage!
> Meh.... From my Amaze 4G

Click to collapse



Nice

&

Dooooeeit


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Xda premium HD app is retarded. I hate it.
> 
> Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



lol  Whats different about it?


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nice
> 
> &
> 
> Dooooeeit

Click to collapse



No.jpg

Meh.... From my Amaze 4G


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> My S2000 will beat all of you with it's 9k red line. Is it still a lady car now?

Click to collapse



9k redline. Zero torque. Good luck launching.







watt9493 said:


> Sounding like a wasp doesn't mean you have more powah

Click to collapse




+1






watt9493 said:


> Why I suggested a 302 with boom boom and a blower. Its a strong engine

Click to collapse



302 stock block will only handle 450-550 horsepower with a girdle before it cracks. An aftermarket dart block will handle considerably more....but it comes with a hefty price.






trell959 said:


> Honda's don't have ricey sounds. It's the dumbass people who put in eBay exhausts!

Click to collapse



Dude, Honda invented the rice sound. It's like a vibrating oil pan ran into a pressure cooker and their love child has early stage laryngitis.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 4, 2012)

Me gusta cherry pop tarts and giant red bull 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Dead thread is dead.
> 
> Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



dead forum is dead


----------



## M_T_M (May 4, 2012)

This 





Pfft....haters gonna hate!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 4, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



where is your gross octopus soup ?


----------



## boborone (May 4, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Holy snot that looks good! I hate being out here in Whitepeopleville. There are no good taquerias around here.

Did you see the thread I made? 

---------- Post added at 01:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 PM ----------

Just outside downtown FW there is the oldest taqueria in FW. Can't remember the name, but awesome food! You should check it out. 

I hate white people tacos. After working for the highway dept and eating real Mexican all week for lunch, Taco bueno and such is just not the same. Crazy truth, some of the best food you can find is found at the gas station in some shady part of town. God I miss that food.


----------



## M_T_M (May 4, 2012)

Is Ceviche, octopus and shrimp tostadas with plenty...I mean plenty of  habanero sauce    


davidrules7778 said:


> where is your gross octopus soup ?

Click to collapse



Come on over to Funky town mate...is teh AWESOME!!1!!11! 



boborone said:


> Holy snot that looks good! I hate being out here in Whitepeopleville. There are no good taquerias around here.
> 
> Did you see the thread I made?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



read above for a more accurate description  


m1l4droid said:


> Are those brain bits?

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 4, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Is Ceviche, octopus and shrimp tostadas with plenty...I mean plenty of  habanero sauce
> 
> 
> Come on over to Funky town mate...is teh AWESOME!!1!!11!

Click to collapse



Gross 

the look and the texture of it EWWWW believe me i tried sea food and it makes me gag


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Gross
> 
> 
> 
> the look and the texture of it EWWWW believe me i tried sea food and it makes me gag

Click to collapse



guess what else makes him gag 

Sent from the brick


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> guess what else makes him gag
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Assh*le


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2012)

It's Sparky's birthday today 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 4, 2012)

Tell him happy birthday from me and to have a great and safe B-DAY and Cinco De Mayo


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's Sparky's birthday today
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Tell him happy birthday from me


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2012)

Can i go home nao? :beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Can i go home nao? :beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 4, 2012)

Happy BD to Sparky 

Sup


----------



## htc fan89 (May 4, 2012)

What's the best prepaid data plan in USA? I'm thinking about going with T-Mobile 30 plan if it's still offered 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 4, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> What's the best prepaid data plan in USA? I'm thinking about going with T-Mobile 30 plan if it's still offered

Click to collapse



Verizon with 2 year contract. :-D

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Verizon with 2 year contract. :-D
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Give them an arm and a leg

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (May 5, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> What's the best prepaid data plan in USA? I'm thinking about going with T-Mobile 30 plan if it's still offered
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



There is Simple Sim, the brand bd uses on her extra devices, and TracFone, for cheap GSM prepaid


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> There is Simple Sim, the brand bd uses on her extra devices, and TracFone, for cheap GSM prepaid

Click to collapse



Redpocket and T-Mobile 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## dexter93 (May 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's Sparky's birthday today
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Happy birthday from me too!


----------



## boborone (May 5, 2012)

god dang it feels to be free and siingle and be told by 2 random girls that youre the sexies guy in the bar. Neither of em I'm in, but fall backs they will be be. I'm lookin g at ehe one in the corner with the douche bag boyfriend. And what am I wearing you say. ? some 5 year old levi holy boot cut jeans, my favorite pair, chuch taylors, and a dress shirt I cut the sleeves off of. My buddy hates it cause he gets all dressed up and nice looking and I go out with em and I pull tail. I love it! Dustin's back mofos. Single again. I'm out and about. God it feels good.


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You seem drunk.
> 
> Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



He's probably quite plastered

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (May 5, 2012)

You guys mind if I hang out tonight?


----------



## boborone (May 5, 2012)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> You guys mind if I hang out tonight?

Click to collapse



hahahahahaha wrong thread

no I need to hurry off to drunk and delete my rant

---------- Post added at 12:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------

heh ya guys I am drunk

boy the last couple of minutes kinda sobeered me up, I need a shot


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (May 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> hahahahahaha wrong thread
> 
> no I need to hurry off to drunk and delete my rant
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't like needles.


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2012)

cajunflavoredbob said:


> I don't like needles.

Click to collapse



p**sies


----------



## dexter93 (May 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> p**sies

Click to collapse



*sigh* another drug addict...


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2012)

102.8 degree fever. -.-

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 5, 2012)

I hate n00b video game players....especially in team matches.

I win 5 in a row...then I lose because my teammate doesn't have the common sense to realize that he can't build resources as fast as he can construct fighting units. Instead of cutting back on the number of buildings or increasing resource gathering, what dies he do? 

He decides to build more buildings, spending more resources, to train more more guys....that he doesn't have the resources for.

Then we all get blown up. Loss added to record.

I HATE NOOBS!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> *sigh* another drug addict...

Click to collapse



Have you even tried it 























































neither have I


----------



## dexter93 (May 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Have you even tried it
> 
> neither have I

Click to collapse



That would be the last thing I'd try... 
How are you Hus? (Except than stoned  )


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> That would be the last thing I'd try...
> How are you Hus? (Except than stoned  )

Click to collapse



high 

lol jk, nothing much, nothing to do, too lazy to study stuff that I have no idea what it's about 

anything with you?


----------



## dexter93 (May 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> high
> 
> lol jk, nothing much, nothing to do, too lazy to study stuff that I have no idea what it's about
> 
> anything with you?

Click to collapse



Chilling at McDonalds eating the usual plastic burgers 
I'm also bored and too lazy to study. I might finish and make the release for the rest of the devices today.. 
And on top of that.. elections tomorrow and I have no idea which of those 300 liars to vote


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Chilling at McDonalds eating the usual plastic burgers
> I'm also bored and too lazy to study. I might finish and make the release for the rest of the devices today..
> And on top of that.. elections tomorrow and I have no idea which of those 300 liars to vote

Click to collapse



I wish I could eat :-( 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## dexter93 (May 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I wish I could eat :-(
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



You have pretty high fever, what did the doc say? Hope you get well soon Cam


----------



## trell959 (May 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I wish I could eat :-(
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Let the fever stay high. You'll get better quicker 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> You have pretty high fever, what did the doc say? Hope you get well soon Cam

Click to collapse






trell959 said:


> Let the fever stay high. You'll get better quicker
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Drink tea with honey and cinnamon in it. Thanks guys. I think I have strep throat.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> My Ethernet cable is not being recognized, got any ideas?

Click to collapse



Buy a new one


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Buy a new one

Click to collapse



Ya pretty much this milad 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya pretty much this milad
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The awkward moment when he realises we're not customer support


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> No it works elsewhere.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try a different port,   wait what...

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (May 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> No it works elsewhere.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've got several lengths of 1m CAT5e patch cable if you need some. I also make custom lengths of CAT5e cable.

As far as not working one place and working elsewhere, it sounds like you've ruled out the cable being the problem. It's more likely the port.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Tried another cable. That's not it.

Click to collapse



Looks like u need a new ethernet port or all your cables suck and u need a new one 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (May 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Tried another cable. That's not it.

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (May 5, 2012)

Hi.

Meh.... From my Amaze 4G


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 5, 2012)

The title says it all... I'm back mafiosos


----------



## trell959 (May 5, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> The title says it all... I'm back mafiosos

Click to collapse



Yay! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 5, 2012)

Yeah, landed a hour nd a half ago. Almost home now  yaayyy need to pee, crap, smoke, eat, nd sleep. In that order


----------



## dexter93 (May 5, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, landed a hour nd a half ago. Almost home now  yaayyy need to pee, crap, smoke, eat, nd sleep. In that order

Click to collapse



Wazzup triple D? welcome back


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Welcome back, we missed you.
> 
> 
> Also, do you guys know a good clock widget? I want a minimalistic digital clock that actually works on ICS.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, missed you all too.  nd I use D-clock widget. It's a beautiful minimal style. Not true to the digital style tho


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Wazzup triple D? welcome back

Click to collapse



Cheesebaconmuffiins, that's what's up


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> The title says it all... I'm back mafiosos

Click to collapse



welcome back 


Sent from the brick


----------



## Phistachio (May 5, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Thanks, missed you all too.  nd I use D-clock widget. It's a beautiful minimal style. Not true to the digital style tho

Click to collapse



Welcome back DD!  How you doin'?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 5, 2012)

Welcome back DD happy cinco de mayo!!! Got to go now 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 5, 2012)

Welcome back DD. 
Pipsqueak, Snowflake and Moon-Doggie say hi.

Meh.... From my Amaze 4G


----------



## idavid_ (May 5, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> The title says it all... I'm back mafiosos

Click to collapse



Welcome back 

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## dexter93 (May 5, 2012)

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## trell959 (May 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Click to collapse



underaged underaged underaged underaged underaged

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (May 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> underaged underaged underaged underaged underaged
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



non US law ftw non US law ftw non US law ftw non US law ftw


----------



## boborone (May 5, 2012)

welcome doubleD


----------



## dexter93 (May 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> underaged underaged underaged underaged underaged
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse




I'm an adult 






Phistachio said:


> non US law ftw non US law ftw non US law ftw non US law ftw

Click to collapse



Hell yeah! 18 hears old = adult


----------



## TheRomMistress (May 5, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> The title says it all... I'm back mafiosos

Click to collapse



Welcome back  Does this mean the mod will be back at the top?


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2012)

TheRomMistress said:


> Welcome back  Does this mean the mod will be back at the top?

Click to collapse





No, the don has no power whatsoever, it's all about the consiglieri


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 5, 2012)

Capo Bastante


----------



## Phistachio (May 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I'm an adult
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm still underaged  But the laid back Portuguese law is awesome 

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Capo Bastante

Click to collapse



Capodecina


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 5, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> I'm still underaged  But the laid back Portuguese law is awesome
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's the limit in portugal? 

Also I think we should remove some members , Mainly the ones from the old thread that haven't posted in this thread , Which im sure there are some


----------



## Phistachio (May 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> What's the limit in portugal?
> 
> Also I think we should remove some members , Mainly the ones from the old thread that haven't posted in this thread , Which im sure there are some

Click to collapse



I believe it's 16, because the age required to enter night clubs is 16.

But even then (at least in Madeira), they let everyone in. 13 year olds, 14 years old in nightclubs, selling booze to them, no ID check required... So yeah, it's really "laid back" 

The only thing you have to have when entering a night club is a rack in the women side, and in the man said, a mature look, often disguised with a blazer 

And yes, I agree with that idea! Where have they gone to tho? :O


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 5, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> I believe it's 16, because the age required to enter night clubs is 16.
> 
> But even then (at least in Madeira), they let everyone in. 13 year olds, 14 years old in nightclubs, selling booze to them, no ID check required... So yeah, it's really "laid back"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow XD Fair enough, That's just a bit layed back 

They must've been assassinated by all the mafia haters


----------



## Phistachio (May 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wow XD Fair enough, That's just a bit layed back
> 
> They must've been assassinated by all the mafia haters

Click to collapse



Oh no D:

They must've disrespected the Don...


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 5, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Oh no D:
> 
> They must've disrespected the Don...

Click to collapse



They must've  but if they did, they deserved it 

Also.. 3 days


----------



## boborone (May 5, 2012)

Speaking of the member list.......why am I not on it?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Speaking of the member list.......why am I not on it?

Click to collapse



XD DD has explaining to do


----------



## Phistachio (May 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> They must've  but if they did, they deserved it
> 
> Also.. 3 days

Click to collapse



Indeed 

3 days? :O


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 5, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Indeed
> 
> 3 days? :O

Click to collapse



Birthday


----------



## Phistachio (May 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Birthday

Click to collapse



Awesome! 

I shan't forget now


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 5, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I shan't forget now

Click to collapse



haha  Cheers


----------



## Phistachio (May 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> haha  Cheers

Click to collapse



Added to Calendar 

I have 2 birthdays on the 8th of May now!


----------



## dexter93 (May 5, 2012)

So, its 2 am and I just came home from a pub. I have the window open cause its too damn hot and the neighbour is snoring way too loud


----------



## Babydollll (May 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> So, its 2 am and I just came home from a pub. I have the window open cause its too damn hot and the neighbour is snoring way too loud

Click to collapse



:banghead::banghead::thumbdown::what::screwy:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (May 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> :banghead::banghead::thumbdown::what::screwy:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wazzup sis?


----------



## Babydollll (May 5, 2012)

Moon-Doggie is officially not a baby anymore. He's eight Weeks old and sleeps on a perch like an adult bird,(no more sleeping on the floor of his cage on a bed of alfalfa hay)....


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phistachio (May 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> So, its 2 am and I just came home from a pub. I have the window open cause its too damn hot and the neighbour is snoring way too loud

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VN6p9oL4dy8

Put that loud. Your neighbors will thank you.


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Moon-Doggie is officially not a baby anymore. He's eight Weeks old and sleeps on a perch like an adult bird,(no more sleeping on the floor of his cage on a bed of alfalfa hay)....
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sounds cool. Nice 



Phistachio said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VN6p9oL4dy8
> 
> Put that loud. Your neighbors will thank you.

Click to collapse



 what has been seen cannot be unseen


----------



## Phistachio (May 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Sounds cool. Nice
> 
> 
> 
> what has been seen cannot be unseen

Click to collapse



I know right? His rap is so well put, the flow is constant, the lyrics are very well done and the choreography is very well rehersed!

Plus, that .50 cal sniper is damn awesome.


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> I know right? His rap is so well put, the flow is constant, the lyrics are very well done and the choreography is very well rehersed!
> 
> Plus, that .50 cal sniper is damn awesome.

Click to collapse



Aha  
Anyway I'm off to bed . Good night guys and Babydoll


----------



## Phistachio (May 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Aha
> Anyway I'm off to bed . Good night guys and Babydoll

Click to collapse



Good night!

Same here, going to bed aswell, good night Mafia!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2012)

Well I am legal to drink in all countries 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> Speaking of the member list.......why am I not on it?

Click to collapse



Did you ever officially ask to be on the Mafia? if so my uttermost apologies, I shall add you soon


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2012)

How was your trip DD? 

Meh.... From my Amaze 4G


----------



## watt9493 (May 6, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Did you ever officially ask to be on the Mafia? if so my uttermost apologies, I shall add you soon

Click to collapse



I think it was in the transition between dev and you

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> How was your trip DD?
> 
> Meh.... From my Amaze 4G

Click to collapse



Hey bd, it was great. Missed my brother a lot, and finally got to meet my nephew nd my sister in law. Also gave my liver one hell of a work out. I gotta give it to the peruvians, they def know how to party


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey bd, it was great. Missed my brother a lot, and finally got to meet my nephew nd my sister in law. Also gave my liver one hell of a work out. I gotta give it to the peruvians, they def know how to party

Click to collapse



I'm glad you had a good time. 

Meh.... From my Amaze 4G


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm glad you had a good time.
> 
> Meh.... From my Amaze 4G

Click to collapse



Thanks, so how have things been around here and in your life?


----------



## boborone (May 6, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Did you ever officially ask to be on the Mafia? if so my uttermost apologies, I shall add you soon

Click to collapse





watt9493 said:


> I think it was in the transition between dev and you
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Yeah, I was given the title Sugar Glider Wrangler, but Chicharito is dead now. So I guess I need a new title.


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Thanks, so how have things been around here and in your life?

Click to collapse



My Mom is home...finally. 
Moon-Doggie joined the Olivier bird clan....
And....I'm overworked as usual....
All in all....same crap...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah, I was given the title Sugar Glider Wrangler, but Chicharito is dead now. So I guess I need a new title.

Click to collapse



You should be the drink(s) (drunk?) Wrangler....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (May 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You should be the drink(s) (drunk?) Wrangler....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



HAHAHAhahahaha

I like it! Alot!

---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 PM ----------

Posting in 3 threads, I know bad of me, but who cares







https://plus.google.com/photos/117126068236790799917/albums/5739240860289752785/5739240858512823058

via +Lisa Bimmerz

fellow XDA'er


----------



## trell959 (May 6, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 6, 2012)

Anybody got the quote that Hussam and Sakei used to post about staying on topic in off topic?

New guy needs to see it in another thread.


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> Anybody got the quote that Hussam and Sakei used to post about staying on topic in off topic?
> 
> New guy needs to see it in another thread.

Click to collapse



lol, indeed we do, I have no idea where to get it from, hold on, I'll search 

---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 PM ----------

found it








sakai4eva said:


> Ahem. Please allow me, the veritable King® of Off Topic™ to explain:
> 
> It is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic, but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that it is impossible to go off topic in Off-topic because by going off topic  in Off-topic, you are actually going on topic in Off-topic because the  very definition of this sub-forum makes your off topic posts on topic,  but then since you are on topic in Off-topic, that makes your post off  topic because you are not supposed to be on topic but off topic, but  since your post is now off topic in Off-topic, I would say that ZOMBIES!

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol, indeed we do, I have no idea where to get it from, hold on, I'll search
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 PM ----------
> 
> found it

Click to collapse



Sakai... I've totally lost him after we opened that g+ page.. another fallen troll in the battle with the mods


----------



## Phistachio (May 6, 2012)

Speaking of trolling...

In the CM9 thread, I just said that the 06 build brings 3D recording, even tho there's no changelogs. Everyone believed me.


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> HAHAHAhahahaha
> 
> I like it! Alot!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Done nd done ya old Drunk Wrangler
also nomnomnom, that looks mighty tasty


----------



## watt9493 (May 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Looooooooool. Kyla hates that song

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## watt9493 (May 6, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I kinda miss him.

Click to collapse



We all miss Sakai. Two of the people that helped me through my gf cheating on me are no longer here :-( 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> We all miss Sakai. Two of the people that helped me through my gf cheating on me are no longer here :-(
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Hahaha....wait that's not supposed to be funny is it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (May 6, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Speaking of trolling...
> 
> In the CM9 thread, I just said that the 06 build brings 3D recording, even tho there's no changelogs. Everyone believed me.

Click to collapse



Are you running 5/6?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 6, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I believe his SGSII is different from yours.

Click to collapse



They're pretty much the same phone. They're so identical, I could even flash roms made for his phone if I wanted to.

Also, accidental thanks 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2012)

Meh. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Meh. Meh.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Meh.


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Meh.

Click to collapse



Meh.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (May 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Meh.

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## watt9493 (May 6, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Meh

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## idavid_ (May 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Meh
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Meh.

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## trell959 (May 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse











m1l4droid said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse











Babydoll25 said:


> Meh. Meh.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse











MacaronyMax said:


> Meh.

Click to collapse











Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse











idavid_ said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse











watt9493 said:


> Meh
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse











idavid_ said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



.heM

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2012)

M
e
h
.


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh. Meh.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



who's there?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> who's there?

Click to collapse



  lol  Damn you, combo breaker (+ milad)


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol  Damn you, combo breaker (+ milad)

Click to collapse



well, it sounded like a knock knock joke 

hey I have a good knock knock joke, but you have to start, ok?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> well, it sounded like a knock knock joke
> 
> hey I have a good knock knock joke, but you have to start, ok?

Click to collapse



knock knock 

(and sorry went for something to eat )



@milad no idea  it looks it on some of the meh's.

edit!: Post number 12345


----------



## idavid_ (May 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> We all miss Sakai. Two of the people that helped me through my gf cheating on me are no longer here :-(
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Wait, which gf? An ex or your current one?

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> knock knock
> 
> (and sorry went for something to eat )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



who's there?

it's ok


----------



## boborone (May 6, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Done nd done ya old Drunk Wrangler
> also nomnomnom, that looks mighty tasty

Click to collapse



Thank you Don! I kneel to thee.


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> knock knock
> 
> (and sorry went for something to eat )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



who's there?

it's ok 

---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> knock knock
> 
> (and sorry went for something to eat )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



who's there?








it's ok


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> who's there?
> 
> it's ok

Click to collapse



M_T


(damn you )


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> @max. Dude, I'm initiating my development project. Can you design an icon for my app, like you said? I'm downloading Photoshop now i will give you a prototype, but I'm not very skilled in Photoshop.

Click to collapse



Sure dude and ofcourse  

CS5 or 6 out of curiosity


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> CS5 from TPB, 6 stable has not been released yet.
> 
> Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Fair enough  


Mine seem fairly stable so far 

Also.. DId you know.. we can;t say f_ck with out being censored 

****


----------



## trell959 (May 6, 2012)

After 2 hours, she's clean. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> After 2 hours, she's clean.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That yours? Look awesome!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Fair enough
> 
> 
> Mine seem fairly stable so far
> ...

Click to collapse



the ****?
****


But we can say ****


----------



## trell959 (May 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> That yours? Look awesome!

Click to collapse



Thanks! Sometimes I feel like I spoil her 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Fair enough
> 
> 
> Mine seem fairly stable so far
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn no freedom of speech on XDA for the U.S.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> the ****?
> ****
> 
> 
> But we can say ****

Click to collapse



Oh good 

c__t
 I wonder.... 

turns out we can say that word ops


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2012)

Sparky: driving around in circles for no reason.....

Meh.... From my Amaze 4G


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky: driving around in circles for no reason.....
> 
> Meh.... From my Amaze 4G

Click to collapse



Donuts or just driving? 

how come?


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Donuts or just driving?
> 
> how come?

Click to collapse



Just driving....and I don't know....I'M NOT ASKING! 

Meh.... From my Amaze 4G


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2012)

Now we're in Kinelon?!?! 

Meh.... From my Amaze 4G


----------



## watt9493 (May 6, 2012)

Hospital 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Hospital
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Nooooooo..... 
I hope you feel better.
Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (May 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nooooooo.....
> I hope you feel better.
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Antibiotics 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Phistachio (May 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Antibiotics
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Oh damn!  What were you diagnosed with? Flu?

Hoping you get better fast!

---------- Post added at 01:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 AM ----------

I decided to change my home country to Ukraine, to honor my Ukrainian/Russian heritage


----------



## watt9493 (May 7, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Oh damn!  What were you diagnosed with? Flu?
> 
> Hoping you get better fast!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ear infection and strep

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Phistachio (May 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Ear infection and strep
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Damn  What antibiotics did the doc prescribe you?


----------



## watt9493 (May 7, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Damn  What antibiotics did the doc prescribe you?

Click to collapse



Amoxacilin

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Phistachio (May 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Amoxacilin
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



I took it when I had the swine flu 2 years ago. It's a good medicine, it'll fix you up in around 3 days if it's not too serious


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2012)

I'm at the slope bar....drinking :beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 7, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> I took it when I had the swine flu 2 years ago. It's a good medicine, it'll fix you up in around 3 days if it's not too serious

Click to collapse



I'm sick all the time. And someone actually had swine flu?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (May 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm at the slope bar....drinking :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I am really tired of seeing this when I go to thank someone. 

Awesome bd, proud of you. Sparky had a reason to go in circles. Looking for a watering hole.


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> I am really tired of seeing this when I go to thank someone.
> 
> Awesome bd, proud of you. Sparky had a reason to go in circles. Looking for a watering hole.

Click to collapse



Drinking.....drinking....drunk...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2012)

I want to root my note.....tomorrow 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (May 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Drinking.....drinking....drunk...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 .....  .......  ......... 

ftfy


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2012)

Sparky is playing pool...and winning 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (May 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky is playing pool...and winning
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Isn't he ranked high up in amatuer?


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Isn't he ranked high up in amatuer?

Click to collapse



He's a 7. That's the highest.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (May 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He's a 7. That's the highest.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



dayyyyyum


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2012)

Disclaimer: we are at a bar three blocks from home, and, we are walking home

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (May 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Disclaimer: we are at a bar three blocks from home, and, we are walking home
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Or have a cab get you 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Or have a cab get you
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Yeah...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2012)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.....
(sorry)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (May 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.....
> (sorry)
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hahaha yehaw, bd getting drunk

whatcha drinking there lil lady


----------



## boborone (May 7, 2012)

That awkward moment when you find out the crush you've had for years is completely gay with no interest in men whatsoever


----------



## trell959 (May 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, remember I said how my Bluetooth headset was stolen? I mean, I attended a class for some other guy? Well, today, while I was driving to university, I got a call from a guy I know. He's kind of a good guy but we are not really friends. So I was surprised to see I got a call from him, at first I thought something bad has happened.
> Anyway, he said he has a class now but he can't make it, and he wanted me to attend it instead of him. Well, I didn't. I have a class just now. But what I'm saying is, these guys, don't call me or barely even talk to me unless they need something. It's I'm their f##king errand boy! I'm tires of this ****! :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



1. Get buff
2. Threaten
3.????
4. Profit! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (May 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> .....  .......  .........
> 
> ftfy

Click to collapse



^^ This.



watt9493 said:


> I'm sick all the time. And someone actually had swine flu?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Oh really? You need more vitamins then!

I usually NEVER get sick, only allergies. But when i do get sick, it's something reaally serious. Paracetamol and ibuprofen were both useless against the swine flu I had. I had 30°C temperatre holding up for a whole week. Only amoxicilin was strong enough to kill it and it took 3-5 days to completely disable it. And amxocilin is no light antibiotic 

But fortunately, after that, I built up really strong defenses vs the flu, and now I don't even remember the last time I've had influenza.



boborone said:


> That awkward moment when you find out the crush you've had for years is completely gay with no interest in men whatsoever

Click to collapse



Oh man   Who knows, who might turn her straight


----------



## watt9493 (May 7, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> ^^ This.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a weak immune system.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Phistachio (May 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I have a weak immune system.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Genetical or viral/bacteriological reasons?


----------



## watt9493 (May 7, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Genetical or viral/bacteriological reasons?

Click to collapse



Well I have chrons disease 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 7, 2012)

Goodmorning mafia, back to the old grind

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 7, 2012)

Goodmorning. I have school in 30 minutes :sly:

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> That awkward moment when you find out the crush you've had for years is completely gay with no interest in men whatsoever

Click to collapse



She's attractive. How did you not know she was playing for the other team though? Never asked? Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (May 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> She's attractive. How did you not know she was playing for the other team though? Never asked? Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



She's my sister's friend. Known her all her life. She's 21 now, so it's cool. But she'd talk about girl's with me and I thought she was just bi. Then she posted this on fb






Thick, real thick, plays sports, does dance, may open her own studio, tats, piercings galore, half her head shaved, just thought she was punk kinda look. Like suicide girl kinda thing.


----------



## trell959 (May 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Newest CM9 nightly for crespo has theme Chooser!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



I know. Every phone that has nightlys has it  

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> sweeet!

Click to collapse



Have you gotten any to work? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> She's my sister's friend. Known her all her life. She's 21 now, so it's cool. But she'd talk about girl's with me and I thought she was just bi. Then she posted this on fb
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 You didn't post the answer to the final question. Besides...have you at least asked if she wants to "experiment"? Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (May 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You didn't post the answer to the final question. Besides...have you at least asked if she wants to "experiment"? Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Haha that's what SHE posted on her facebook. That pic. I know she has been with guys in the past. I know she has gotten her heart broke quite a few times by guys cheating on her. But I guess now she's batting for the other team. Looking back, I can see the progression, maybe I was just blind at the time


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Haha that's what SHE posted on her facebook. That pic. I know she has been with guys in the past. I know she has gotten her heart broke quite a few times by guys cheating on her. But I guess now she's batting for the other team. Looking back, I can see the progression, maybe I was just blind at the time

Click to collapse



Just tell her that you won't break her heart: and don't mind other women being involved.  lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2012)

Hai guys!!! 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Just tell her that you won't break her heart: and don't mind other women being involved.  lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Nah, she's one of those, you want to keep a dream. Like freakin amazing girl, but might be bad in doing the deed. idk, she's my crush, kinda like that, want to keep it that way. weird thing is she's about the only girl I get nervous around. I'm not shy at all. Idk, I just like her.


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Haha that's what SHE posted on her facebook. That pic. I know she has been with guys in the past. I know she has gotten her heart broke quite a few times by guys cheating on her. But I guess now she's batting for the other team. Looking back, I can see the progression, maybe I was just blind at the time

Click to collapse



Maybe she's just trolling


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nah, she's one of those, you want to keep a dream. Like freakin amazing girl, but might be bad in doing the deed. idk, she's my crush, kinda like that, want to keep it that way. weird thing is she's about the only girl I get nervous around. I'm not shy at all. Idk, I just like her.

Click to collapse



Meh...just go for it. Worse that happens is you've lost nothing. 







husam666 said:


> Maybe she's just trolling

Click to collapse



^this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2012)

Shadow got haircut and bath!! 



Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Shadow got haircut and bath!!
> View attachment 1046963
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium

Click to collapse



All gussied up for dinner!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> It's not rooted?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My Mom has been in the hospital since I got it....Who the heck had time to do anything....let alone root a device.....
Also, Boborone...I was drinking beer (bud) and shots of JD


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2012)

11days!!!! 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 7, 2012)

So nice
Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (May 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> So nice
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse










m1l4droid said:


> I threw up my whole dinner. Still thank God that stomachache is gone...
> 
> ---------- Post added 8th May 2012 at 12:00 AM ---------- Previous post was 7th May 2012 at 11:58 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



accuweather


----------



## boborone (May 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> That seems incredibly hot in there.. don't you guys get fried or something?

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (May 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Got trolled.
> 
> The thing is, I hate the FPS system. It's a huge PITA. And I believe that Gabriel Fahrenheit was a sadist.

Click to collapse



Ahhh yes, We English countries think a base 10 system is blasphemy


----------



## trell959 (May 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Haven't flashed new nightly yet. waiting for my devices maintainer to release his tested version. Man, haven't flashed my phone since 21st of April!
> 
> But, I don't think there are any themes available for CM9 theme chooser now.... give it a few days.
> After my exams I'll be working on my theme as well .
> ...

Click to collapse



Some cm7 themes work, but they look weird 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Got trolled.
> 
> The thing is, I hate the FPS system. It's a huge PITA. And I believe that Gabriel Fahrenheit was a sadist.

Click to collapse



Its beautiful Widgets 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Got trolled.
> 
> The thing is, I hate the FPS system. It's a huge PITA. And I believe that Gabriel Fahrenheit was a sadist.

Click to collapse



You mean there's another valid system other than the Fahrenheit system? Sacrilege!...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Happy bday Max!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



ITS MAXES BIRTHDAY???!!!!!!!! 
Happy birthday max!!!


----------



## boborone (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Maxey!
From myself, Sparky, Pipsqueak, Snowflake, Moon-Doggie and, Snuffy.
(other birds not included cuz well....they're too stupid to know what a birthday is....)

Meh.... From my Amaze 4G


----------



## T.C.P (May 7, 2012)

Happy birthday Max.... u has a message Facebook 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 7, 2012)

This calls for a thread-title change 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (May 8, 2012)

Mr. PastaMax (ucwhatididthar), happy birthday! I wish you have an awesome, and fun day


----------



## watt9493 (May 8, 2012)

Have a good one Max

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Phistachio (May 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I have food poisoning...:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Oh wow, what did you eat?


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2012)

Happy birthday Max!!!!!!!

:beer::beer:

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 8, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Oh wow, what did you eat?

Click to collapse



His boyfriend.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Phistachio (May 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't think it's food poisoning, I probably has the flu. Fml.:banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Oh goddamn it, you too?   Get some rest, so you can better soon!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 8, 2012)

Buummp 

Afternoon Mafia 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 8, 2012)

Happy birthday max! Don't party to hard


----------



## htc fan89 (May 8, 2012)

Happy B-day Max, don't get a KILLER HangOver LOL


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Dead thread. Where's everybody?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



In hell.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 8, 2012)

http://m.theglobeandmail.com/globe-...t-harder-today/article2425558/?service=mobile 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (May 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> http://m.theglobeandmail.com/globe-...t-harder-today/article2425558/?service=mobile
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse





good read, thanks


----------



## watt9493 (May 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> good read, thanks

Click to collapse



Its hard man.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (May 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Its hard man.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



I know, I was in school when the bottom fell out. Got to see both sides first hand. I'm only 28, still there with you.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> http://m.theglobeandmail.com/globe-...t-harder-today/article2425558/?service=mobile
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Bro, America is going through the same thing. I work with old people who ***** and gripe all day about how they don't have enough money while sucking on the government teat. Yet, no one throws thousands of dollars a year at young people, who get taxed to support the old coots. If you didn't save enough money in the first 65 years before you retire, that's your fault. I shouldn't have to pay for it...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2012)

:screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::sly::what:

Meh.... From my Amaze 4G


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2012)

Dead thread is dead...on that note....
I need a drink :sly:

Meh.... From my Amaze 4G


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2012)

Guess who just got a lumia in the mail 
But the digitizer is totally borked. Will be sending to service tomorrow 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Guess who just got a lumia in the mail
> But the digitizer is totally borked. Will be sending to service tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse



Yaaaaaaaaaay?

Meh.... From my Amaze 4G


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaay?
> 
> Meh.... From my Amaze 4G

Click to collapse



Not yet. They'll first have to agree to fix it under warranty, or I'll have to pay 140$. But I believe they will, it was released 3months ago. Even without a receipt they should repair it (which I don't have )
Anyway, I'll keep you posted  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 8, 2012)

Hello mafia, i want it to be next friday already!!!! 

Anyway whats up?


----------



## Phistachio (May 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Bro, America is going through the same thing. I work with old people who ***** and gripe all day about how they don't have enough money while sucking on the government teat. Yet, no one throws thousands of dollars a year at young people, who get taxed to support the old coots. If you didn't save enough money in the first 65 years before you retire, that's your fault. I shouldn't have to pay for it...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



lol, Portugal is way worse. A few friends of mine haven't been getting their paycheck since December 2011... 

Plus, our gvt is rigged as total clusterf*ck. Our president gets a monthly retirement of 160k €. That's enough to pay a few people's salaries for God's sake. Our ex-prime minister bought a new car for him on tax money. Those little government c*nts will get their rear really banged hard. The people will outrage. They are already doing that, but there's gonna be a Civil War soon.

But still, the portuguese people are way too goddamn lazy to even get up their chair and protest. 

Sorry for the rant, but I'm tired of living in a corrupt world. That's why I want to go and live next year to either Madrid (I know it's bad there, but not as bad), Paris or Austria. Living alone FTW!

I'm not even starting about the retirement of 65 goddamn years, gas prices, travelling prices, and the *GODDAMN LAZINESS OF THE PORTUGUESE PEOPLE NOT WANTING TO GET UP AND FREAKING DO ANYTHING BECAUSE THEY ONLY WANT TO SIT, WATCH TV AND COMPLAIN ABOUT THE SH*T'S THAT'S GOING ON WITHOUT DOING A DAMN.* 

I know I'm 15 and shouldn't worry about this stuff, but it's just beyond my understanding.     

I want the times where there was order, respect and no 10 year olds running thinking they're all swag, swearing and starting fights for no reason-


----------



## watt9493 (May 9, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> lol, Portugal is way worse. A few friends of mine haven't been getting their paycheck since December 2011...
> 
> Plus, our gvt is rigged as total clusterf*ck. Our president gets a monthly retirement of 160k €. That's enough to pay a few people's salaries for God's sake. Our ex-prime minister bought a new car for him on tax money. Those little government c*nts will get their rear really banged hard. The people will outrage. They are already doing that, but there's gonna be a Civil War soon.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its the same here. 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Phistachio (May 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Its the same here.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Not quite. 

You guys have Ron Paul. We have some dumbass Passos Coelho, which promise changes, and we're now seeing much worse evolution compared to our previous prime-minister, José Sócrates. Neither of them give a damn anyway.


----------



## boborone (May 9, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Not quite.
> 
> You guys have Ron Paul. We have some dumbass Passos Coelho, which promise changes, and we're now seeing much worse evolution compared to our previous prime-minister, José Sócrates. Neither of them give a damn anyway.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I remember he was going to fix everything and put you guys back to straight. Now it's worse than it was before.


----------



## Babydollll (May 9, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (May 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah, I remember he was going to fix everything and put you guys back to straight. Now it's worse than it was before.

Click to collapse



Yeah... He cut 5% off paychecks, increased taxes to sky-high heights, froze paychecks and monetary help... And this goddamn "Troika" setting... It doesn't help, instead, it breaks everything.

And the most dumb and terrifying thing : if you have over 65 years, you* do not* have access to hemodialisis, you now have to pay 50€ to enter and have a consultation at the ER. And the ground breaking fact : *After surgery, the Funchal's hospital doesn't sterilize equipment. They just wipe the blood off the instruments, and use it again without proper sterilization.* My mom's friend's son nearly died after a simple knee surgery because he caught the hospital bacteria. He was 1 month on hardcore antibiotics, and nearly survived.

---------- Post added at 01:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 AM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> Whatever you say, you'll never be as corrupt as Iran.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



I'm not going to comment, because I'm not familiar with Iran's situation 

I know that Russia is very corrupt, yet, it's still an amazing country (yes, I'm a Russia fanboy ) to live in.

Also, the best places to live in 5-10 years are Russia, Brazil, India and China. Their economic growth is sky-high. Specially India and Russia. People actually *work* there.


----------



## Phistachio (May 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> XDA is blocked in Iran. Nuff' said.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Oh wow, really?  That's dumb, really dumb lol.

Well, XDA is indeed a website that turns Android phones onto Hydrogen bombs...  

EDIT : My post count is the same as the 2nd biggest commercial plane in the world  B747


----------



## boborone (May 9, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Yeah... He cut 5% off paychecks, increased taxes to sky-high heights, froze paychecks and monetary help... And this goddamn "Troika" setting... It doesn't help, instead, it breaks everything.
> 
> And the most dumb and terrifying thing : if you have over 65 years, you* do not* have access to hemodialisis, you now have to pay 50€ to enter and have a consultation at the ER. And the ground breaking fact : *After surgery, the Funchal's hospital doesn't sterilize equipment. They just wipe the blood off the instruments, and use it again without proper sterilization.* My mom's friend's son nearly died after a simple knee surgery because he caught the hospital bacteria. He was 1 month on hardcore antibiotics, and nearly survived.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thing with Russia, (I'm a fanboy, too, LOVE Russian literature and history) is it's good for business if you succum to the shake downs. As a middle class citizen it is ok as long you go with the flow. Huge gap between middle and low income, and even bigger gap between rich and poor. It's a great place to start a business as long as you know you will get shaken down from every level. But if you're ok with that, then you still have paid even less money to base your local/international business than in Dubai even. I love the place. And want to go when my bud's mom goes back. He was born in St Petersburg and she was a teacher there. Great people, love the whole slavok area.


----------



## Phistachio (May 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Thing with Russia, (I'm a fanboy, too, LOVE Russian literature and history) is it's good for business if you succum to the shake downs. As a middle class citizen it is ok as long you go with the flow. Huge gap between middle and low income, and even bigger gap between rich and poor. It's a great place to start a business as long as you know you will get shaken down from every level. But if you're ok with that, then you still have paid even less money to base your local/international business than in Dubai even. I love the place. And want to go when my bud's mom goes back. He was born in St Petersburg and she was a teacher there. Great people, love the whole slavok area.

Click to collapse



My Parents are Ukrainian, so I've been in Ukraine once... Amazing country, but there's lots of uncivilized people. Police literally does nothing lol.

But yes, I love Russia for many reasons, from their amazing music (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTrQ2aK-NCU), to their education & literature. I consider the Russian literature the richest in the world, just like the music. Besides, education there is outright amazing, and if you study there, it's indeed a psychological weight, but with great outcome.

Also, just saying but related to literature. I was in Portuguese class the other day, and we were "analyzing" this book. The book was from a portuguese author obviously, and it was kind of like this : "So, the statue, being afraid of the mice, asked the lamp if it was OK for the Lion to come over. The lamp said it was fine, because we are protected by the GNR (Guarda Nacional Republica, Portuguese equivalent to a SWAT kind of team)". When I read that, I asked the teacher "Why in the living world we are studying such BS? What is this going to increase in terms of knowledge, wisdom and wealth in our culture?". She said : "It's in the programme and it's a good book." 

The book is about talking status and lamps, how is that a good book?!  

I want to get out of Portugal ASAP. This is a craphole.


----------



## boborone (May 9, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> My Parents are Ukrainian, so I've been in Ukraine once... Amazing country, but there's lots of uncivilized people. Police literally does nothing lol.
> 
> But yes, I love Russia for many reasons, from their amazing music (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTrQ2aK-NCU), to their education & literature. I consider the Russian literature the richest in the world, just like the music. Besides, education there is outright amazing, and if you study there, it's indeed a psychological weight, but with great outcome.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is the book like Animal Farm where it has a hidden meaning? Or just the dumbing down of a state like real life 1984?


----------



## Phistachio (May 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Is the book like Animal Farm where it has a hidden meaning? Or just the dumbing down of a state like real life 1984?

Click to collapse



The book's title was something that included the word "Random". I do not recall just now but tomorrow I'm going to school and I'll bring the book and tell you the title...

Anyway I'm going to sleep now so see you tomorrow guys!


----------



## trell959 (May 9, 2012)

Whats up gang

Nighty 5/7 is awesome 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 9, 2012)

Pipsqueak and Snuffy say hi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 9, 2012)

Hellz yeah. My ex pre ordered Diablo 3 as a belated bday present. So looking forward to the 15th


----------



## Babydollll (May 9, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hellz yeah. My ex pre ordered Diablo 3 as a belated bday present. So looking forward to the 15th

Click to collapse



Cool 
^redundant
Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (May 9, 2012)

That awkward moment when you make eye contact with you ex at the mall...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 9, 2012)

Where is everybody!? Did a nuke go off? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (May 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Where is everybody!? Did a nuke go off?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm here! 

Also, Vodka Eristoff or Smirnoff?


----------



## trell959 (May 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm alive! I'm alive! I've been exposed to severe radiation tho... probably not gonna make it past 24 hours...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 9, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> I'm here!
> 
> Also, Vodka Eristoff or Smirnoff?

Click to collapse



You've been very active lately 

Also, i wouldn't know...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (May 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You've been very active lately
> 
> Also, i wouldn't know...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hehe, indeed! I'm in class tho. Rather, watching a masterclass 

Plus, with the new RC forum...


----------



## Phistachio (May 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Dude, what did you do to become a recognized contributor?

Click to collapse



In my sig 

And of course, that is not all... I've helped many people too, and had the patience & pleasure to answer all questions given and help everyone in both the thread and PM


----------



## Phistachio (May 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Oh. Then you can become a mod if you ask.

Click to collapse



Oh wow, really? I'm going to inform myself in this regard! That'd be great!

But currently I'm in school. Yay.


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm alive! I'm alive! I've been exposed to severe radiation tho... probably not gonna make it past 24 hours...

Click to collapse



dafuq did you do this time?


----------



## Phistachio (May 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes, becoming a mod is pretty simple. You have to have over 500 posts, have helped people or something... maybe a bit more. Not sure. Wait till they announce that they are looking for mods. Then you can ask to be one.

Click to collapse



Where does the announcement takes place? In XDA announcements forum?


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Experienced with Uranium enrichment in the house. I was in a lead container, so no one else will be hurt. Just me. That's okay.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Full story or gtfo!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I took a school project, to enrich some uranium by a small centrifuge. It didn't go well. I will sue them now to get me a few million dollars tho.

Click to collapse



so are you sure the uranium was  radioactive, I mean did you have any of the radiation exposure symptoms, and why weren't you wearing protection?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> so are you sure the uranium was  radioactive, I mean did you have any of the radiation exposure symptoms, and why weren't you wearing protection?

Click to collapse



All Uranium is radioactive. When it's not radioactive that means it has broken down into less radioactive/non-radioactive elements, and is no longer Uranium.







m1l4droid said:


> I took a school project, to enrich some uranium by a small centrifuge. It didn't go well. I will sue them now to get me a few million dollars tho.

Click to collapse



...who the **** let your ass near a centrifuge? Were they hoping you whined and *****ed at the ore until it refined itself  so as it didn't have to listen to you anymore?



In all seriousness....what type of Uranium, what type centrifuge, what quantity of Uranium, what equipment was used for containment, and who the hell supervised it lol?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I was... it got thorn. Actually, the amount of Uranium was very small and I was not exposed to it for long. I'm okay... for now.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------
> 
> Oh... I'm starting to feel bad... I'm gonna go throw up...

Click to collapse



He's trolling. Gotta be lol.

Do you know what Uranium costs?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I was... it got thorn. Actually, the amount of Uranium was very small and I was not exposed to it for long. I'm okay... for now.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------
> 
> Oh... I'm starting to feel bad... I'm gonna go throw up...

Click to collapse



Pfffftttt, i eat uranium for breakfast


----------



## M_T_M (May 9, 2012)

Welcome back DD 



deliriousDroid said:


> Pfffftttt, i eat uranium for breakfast

Click to collapse





Pfft....haters gonna hate!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Welcome back DD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank ya. Just a heads up, I will probably relinquish my title as don in september if I get into college


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 9, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Thank ya. Just a heads up, I will probably relinquish my title as don in september if I get into college

Click to collapse



Damn right. We can't have no edumacated Don of this here Mafia.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## M_T_M (May 9, 2012)

PM me the new heir to the throne whenever you are ready 
And wish you the best on you college application mate 


deliriousDroid said:


> Thank ya. Just a heads up, I will probably relinquish my title as don in september if I get into college

Click to collapse





Pfft....haters gonna hate!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Damn right. We can't have no edumacated Don of this here Mafia.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



So I guess that's your application for the position? 



M_T_M said:


> PM me the new heir to the throne whenever you are ready
> And wish you the best on you college application mate
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Shall do mtm, thanks


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 9, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> So I guess that's your application for the position?

Click to collapse



Darn tootin. I'm the dumbest brick this side o' Texas...and Texas has sum dumb bricks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 9, 2012)

Hi. :beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2012)

Hello:

BD
DD
Jase
Milad
M_T_M
Lurks (See the person above this)
Trolls (see note above )
Whoever i missed

O ordered a case and MHL TO HDMI CABLE for my galaxy nexus


----------



## boborone (May 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Experienced with Uranium enrichment in the house. I was in a lead container, so no one else will be hurt. Just me. That's okay.
> 
> So you're who the UN is looking for.......notice M_T_M's flag? You've said too much. Watch out man here he comes!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






m1l4droid said:


> I was... it got thorn. Actually, the amount of Uranium was very small and I was not exposed to it for long. I'm okay... for now.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------
> 
> Oh... I'm starting to feel bad... I'm gonna go throw up...

Click to collapse



hahahahhahahahahhahahahahah looololoolooloo jase


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> O ordered a case and MHL TO HDMI CABLE for my galaxy nexus

Click to collapse



facepalm.jpg

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> facepalm.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Why you face palming me?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Why you face palming me?

Click to collapse



Because you don't have the Nexus yet....and you're buying cables...to connect to a TV...and a phone you don't have.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Because you don't have the Nexus yet....and you're buying cables...to connect to a TV...and a phone you don't have.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



so... 

the time i get the accesories i will have my phone the same day 

don't want to wait another week after i get my phone to get a case and cable 

Also i have an LED hdtv tv so i have the tv


----------



## Babydollll (May 9, 2012)

My mom is going back into the hospital

Meh.... From my Amaze 4G


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 9, 2012)

I remember the first sniper rifle I ordered....I bought ammo first so....heh. I understand.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I remember the first sniper rifle I ordered....I bought ammo first so....heh. I understand.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



ya 

I thought it was appropiate as i am only 9 days away!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya
> 
> I thought it was appropiate as i am only 9 days away!!!

Click to collapse



Congrats


----------



## boborone (May 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My mom is going back into the hospital
> 
> Meh.... From my Amaze 4G

Click to collapse



dam that sucks, sorry to hear,


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Congrats

Click to collapse



Did u see my my birthday wish along with everyones elses 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Did u see my my birthday wish along with everyones elses
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I did thank you 

Thanks everyone else too


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I did thank you
> 
> Thanks everyone else too

Click to collapse



How old are you? 

What did u do for ur b-day?


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I can't believe husam fell for it! trololololololo

Click to collapse



You're in Iran, everything is possible -_-


----------



## M_T_M (May 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> You're in Iran, everything is possible -_-

Click to collapse



Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahaahahaha
Milad trolled you...


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahaahahaha
> Milad trolled you...

Click to collapse



Milad 1 - Me 1000000


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Just me stupid


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2012)

Boring Troll, Troll is boring 

I am bored, 2 hrs of work left


----------



## M_T_M (May 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Boring Troll, Troll is boring
> 
> I am bored, 2 hrs of work left

Click to collapse



get to work you lazy troll you 

get a broom at least and look productive otherwise you might end up here 24/7 

Wait...you are already here 24/7


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> get to work you lazy troll you
> 
> get a broom at least and look productive otherwise you might end up here 24/7
> 
> Wait...you are already here 24/7

Click to collapse



Actually here 6 hours a day  

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 9, 2012)

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Meh.... From my Amaze 4G


----------



## watt9493 (May 10, 2012)

So I'm getting another droidx. For my fascinate. XD lulzy

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 10, 2012)

Naps are powerful 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (May 10, 2012)

Lol, naps are for the weak 

I'm going to hit the sack now, good night peeps!


----------



## trell959 (May 10, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Lol, naps are for the weak
> 
> I'm going to hit the sack now, good night peeps!

Click to collapse



Night!

Wait!!! You're on nightly 5/8 right? 

EDIT: Damn I missed him 

The ducks symbolize death!


----------



## watt9493 (May 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Night!
> 
> Wait!!! You're on nightly 5/8 right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trolololol

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Phistachio (May 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Night!
> 
> Wait!!! You're on nightly 5/8 right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL XD

Hello guise 

And yes, I'm on 0805 nightly! Smooth and stable!


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Lol, naps are for the week*
> 
> I'm going to hit the sack now, good night peeps!

Click to collapse



there fixed it

Sent from the brick


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2012)

Morning.....
The Galaxy Note is starting to see updates to 4.0 (at least in Germany) 

Meh.... From my Amaze 4G


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 10, 2012)

Morning all. I'm tired


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 10, 2012)

Yay. 3000 pages of straight up spam.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2012)

Hello guys, morning,afternoon or whatever time it is for u, it is early for me and  am already at work means I get to leave work at 330 today instead of 5 

Also 8days!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 10, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello guys, morning,afternoon or whatever time it is for u, it is early for me and  am already at work means I get to leave work at 330 today instead of 5
> 
> Also 8days!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You're too excited. I'm selling my GNex and going without a cellphone. That should keep me sane.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You're too excited. I'm selling my GNex and going without a cellphone. That should keep me sane.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



LOL

Ya i am excited cause i have had my epic for 2 years and am ready for a new phone with lots of awesome development and always have the latest OS


----------



## watt9493 (May 10, 2012)

3k pages

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> ARE YOU INSANE?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------
> 
> Also, I'm making a Froyo theme for CM9 theme chooser. It should be ready when it's ready.

Click to collapse



Cool? 

Froyo theme is old 

Also i am back at playing iassociate 2 now that i have "all levels unlocked" Thanks to "someone" over "somewhere"


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Exactly! That's why I'm making one! Wanna give the newest version of Android some retro look .

Click to collapse



meh the froyo theme is ugly, ugh... white


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, don't use it then!
> I don't really like Froyo either, just making it for the lulz.
> 
> Will make a Gingerbread theme later.
> ...

Click to collapse



Just giving u a hard time 

I would definitely to see it when your done


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> *=Want is missing
> ^=You're
> 
> FAQ:
> ...

Click to collapse



whatever u nazi, go ahead, i am too lazy to care


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> *=Want is missing
> ^=You're
> 
> FAQ:
> ...

Click to collapse



Why you care about other people's words or thereof? Stop being such a grammar.

Oh and should make a custom Android 1.1 theme.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I can't help it... it just pisses me off.
> 
> Is it different from Froyo? AFAIK Android looks didn't change much from 1.1 till 2.2. All the change started from GB.

Click to collapse



Lol.

You should help me create an Android 1.1 ROM port for the Galaxy Nexus. It would be amazing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lol.
> 
> You should help me create an Android 1.1 ROM port for the Galaxy Nexus. It would be amazing.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Cupcake? 

Or is that before cupcake?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Cupcake is 1.5 .

Click to collapse



donut is?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> 1.6.

Click to collapse



Oh ya  

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 10, 2012)

Names didn't start until 1.5. However, internally 1.1 was supposedly known as Petit Four.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Names didn't start until 1.5. However, internally 1.1 was supposedly known as Petit Four.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



It wasn't beta ? 

LOL

Alpha,Beta,Cupcake,Donut,Eclair,Froyo,Gingerbread,Honeycomb,Ice Cream Sandwich, Jelly Bean,Key Lime Pie,Licorice, Mango Smoothie, Nouget, Orange Creamcicle, Popsicle,Quiche , Rasberry PI, Strawberry Shortcake, Tart Candy, Upside Down Cake, Vanilla Pudding, Whip Cream, x chocolate moose, yogurt, zebracakes


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 10, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> It wasn't beta ?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Alpha,Beta,Cupcake,Donut,Eclair,Froyo,Gingerbread,Honeycomb,Ice Cream Sandwich, Jelly Bean,Key Lime Pie,Licorice, Mango Smoothie, Nouget, Orange Creamcicle, Popsicle,Quiche , Rasberry PI, Strawberry Shortcake, Tart Candy, Upside Down Cake, Vanilla Pudding, Whip Cream, x chocolate moose, yogurt, zebracakes

Click to collapse



No. It wasn't beta....nowhere does Google call 1.1 beta.

I'm not even going to comment on the rest of your list.  

Edit: http://source.android.com/source/overview.html

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> No. It wasn't beta....nowhere does Google call 1.1 beta.
> 
> I'm not even going to comment on the rest of your list.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My list is awesome tho


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Upside down cake? lol
> 
> My Froyo theme is coming nicely, I found the original Froyo system icons! There's still a lot of Photoshop to do :/.

Click to collapse



!!!??

For CM9?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes, making a Froyo theme for CM9.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



So the guy who was adamant about getting the latest ICS on his phone...now wants it to look like a 2 year old OS.



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So the guy who was adamant about getting the latest ICS on his phone...now wants it to look like a 2 year old OS.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



he says its "retro"  

LOL


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah! I'm just making it for the lulz. Also what's with a little nostalgia?
> 
> Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Nostalgia is looking at black and white photos from a Coney Island trip you took in the 1960's...not a phone O/S from 2 years ago that is still in use.

Lolol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Phistachio (May 10, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Nostalgia is looking at black and white photos from a Coney Island trip you took in the 1960's...not a phone O/S from 2 years ago that is still in use.
> 
> Lolol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



If he likes the OS style, let him use it then! 

Also, here goes my piano repertoire for the next 5 months : 



> Prélude, Choral et Fugue by C. Franck (20 mins)
> Concerto by F. Liszt nº1 (30 mins)
> Sonata nº3 by S. Prokofiev (8 mins)
> Mephisto Waltz by F. Liszt (11 mins)
> ...

Click to collapse



Overall, around 110 mins of music in 5 months


----------



## htc fan89 (May 10, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> he says its "retro"
> 
> LOL

Click to collapse



That's not retro going back to cupcake is retro


----------



## M_T_M (May 11, 2012)

Video or never happened 



Phistachio said:


> If he likes the OS style, let him use it then!
> 
> Also, here goes my piano repertoire for the next 5 months :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Pfft....haters gonna hate!


----------



## Phistachio (May 11, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Video or never happened
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That repertoire is still to come! I'll post in 5 months 

I have a concert due in a few weeks, and I'll play my favourite piece, the 3rd Prokofiev Sonata, so that I am sure I will record. 

But for now, I only have this old recording on youtube from 2 years ago, much was improved and I'm embarrassed to show that, but here it goes  (99.99% of everything in there was improved, tempos are faster and more clean, and almost no missed notes)

7:50 and forward is my personal favourite.


----------



## Babydollll (May 11, 2012)

I'm in Da Bronx...Da south Bronx Da south south Bronx...
Also hi.

Meh.... From my Amaze 4G


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 11, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> That repertoire is still to come! I'll post in 5 months
> 
> I have a concert due in a few weeks, and I'll play my favourite piece, the 3rd Prokofiev Sonata, so that I am sure I will record.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Blah. Last piece I had to learn on piano was La Campanella...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 11, 2012)

I always sing it
Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 11, 2012)

F*** school drama

The ducks represent death!


----------



## Phistachio (May 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Blah. Last piece I had to learn on piano was La Campanella...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



La Campanella is quite hard too... But damn awesome too! But the Franck's Prelude, Choral et Fugue is something with which you can literally rip hair apart from how hard it is to learn the text (in the fugue) 

---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------




trell959 said:


> F*** school drama
> 
> The ducks represent death!

Click to collapse



You are performing as "duck" in school?  XD


----------



## Babydollll (May 11, 2012)

Morning................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## dexter93 (May 11, 2012)

Driving. Exams. Today. In less than an hour 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA


----------



## Phistachio (May 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Driving. Exams. Today. In less than an hour
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse



You shall fail.

Inverted Psychology ftw.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 11, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> La Campanella is quite hard too... But damn awesome too! But the Franck's Prelude, Choral et Fugue is something with which you can literally rip hair apart from how hard it is to learn the text (in the fugue)

Click to collapse



I was learning it at the same time as the Fantasiestucke, and the dichotomy between the two made for some interesting practice sessions. Combined with La Valse I think those nearby were sorely confused. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (May 11, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> You are performing as "duck" in school?  XD

Click to collapse



/sigh -_-

The ducks represent death!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Click to collapse



That happens to me too when I fall asleep while typing Lo-.................................................................................................................


----------



## trell959 (May 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Driving. Exams. Today. In less than an hour
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse



How'd it go Dex?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S VIII


----------



## Babydollll (May 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> That happens to me too when I fall asleep while typing Lo-.................................................................................................................

Click to collapse



Usually, if I fall asleep typing...this happens...
zzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 

Meh.... From my Amaze 4G


----------



## Phistachio (May 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> /sigh -_-
> 
> The ducks represent death!

Click to collapse



/derp >.< Sorry  XD



jaseglenn4 said:


> I was learning it at the same time as the Fantasiestucke, and the dichotomy between the two made for some interesting practice sessions. Combined with La Valse I think those nearby were sorely confused.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Schumann's Op.12 Fantasiestucke? Did you play all the 8 pieces? I have to learn the remaining 4 for my exam in a few weeks 

Ravel's La Valse, correct?


----------



## dexter93 (May 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Did you pass the test Dexter?
> 
> Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Yes I did!! 
I am now officially licenced to run over stray grannies on the road 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 11, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Schumann's Op.12 Fantasiestucke? Did you play all the 8 pieces? I have to learn the remaining 4 for my exam in a few weeks
> 
> Ravel's La Valse, correct?

Click to collapse



All but Warum. I hated the way that piece sounded. As for La Valse...yes...Ravel's.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Yes I did!!
> I am now officially licenced to run over stray grannies on the road
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse



Greek road rage? Is that even possible?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (May 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, Congrats! Do you have a car now, or will you get one?
> 
> Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Thanks 
I don't have a car yet.. and I don't see myself getting one soon, but that's not a big thing. I have the licence, so I'll be able to borrow my dads car 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (May 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Greek road rage? Is that even possible?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Just do a quick search on youtube with the terms " crazy greek driver"


----------



## Phistachio (May 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Yes I did!!
> I am now officially licenced to run over stray grannies on the road
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse



Yes, running over grannies is totally the reason to get a driving license.



jaseglenn4 said:


> All but Warum. I hated the way that piece sounded. As for La Valse...yes...Ravel's.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Oh wow, I find Warum and most lovely of them all, and the 7th the biggest PITA to learn


----------



## M_T_M (May 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Yes I did!!
> I am now officially licenced to run over stray grannies on the road
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse



With two of them..you pass to the next world


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 11, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Oh wow, I find Warum and most lovely of them all, and the 7th the biggest PITA to learn

Click to collapse



Blech. Grillen and Aufschwung are by far the best two pieces.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2012)

I am Going to Die In 7 Days! 












































(of Excitement )


----------



## watt9493 (May 11, 2012)

So my girlfriends dad and step mom came up unannounced and are taking kyla and I to a chili peppers concert and are getting her a galaxy nexus.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> So my girlfriends dad and step mom came up unannounced and are taking kyla and I to a chili peppers concert and are getting her a galaxy nexus.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Cool!!!

I am getting my galaxy nexus next friday 


Also i am going to see chili peppers in September in Phoenix 

I bought my ticket a long time ago and the concert was supposed to be in may or june but rescheduled cause anthony had surgery on his leg


----------



## Babydollll (May 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Yes I did!!
> I am now officially licenced to run over stray grannies on the road
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse



Wooo!
Pipsqueak approves running over stray grannies....just no birds 

Meh.... From my Amaze 4G


----------



## Phistachio (May 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Blech. Grillen and Aufschwung are by far the best two pieces.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Yes, those are my favorite too. In Der Nacht is very nice too.

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL251A0BBC68140B7E&feature=mh_lolz

That my Prokofiev Piano Concerto 3 playlist (has all mvts). Listen to it. That's my favorite concerto. It's so. Damn. Awesome.



davidrules7778 said:


> I am Going to Die In 7 Days!
> 
> (of Excitement )

Click to collapse



Meh. With CM9, the GSII is da king


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Yes, those are my favorite too. In Der Nacht is very nice too.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL251A0BBC68140B7E&feature=mh_lolz
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still galaxy nexus > GSII 

Pure google, bigger more beautiful screen, no soft keys


----------



## Phistachio (May 11, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Still galaxy nexus > GSII
> 
> Pure google, bigger more beautiful screen, no soft keys

Click to collapse



NIET! 

CM9 = Pure Google

Screen = Nexus is PenTile, but got bigger res.

Soft keys = I like the home button, easier to wake up than using the power key. 

Muahaha


----------



## boborone (May 11, 2012)

coughcoughcough


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> NIET!
> 
> CM9 = Pure Google
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes cm9 is pure google, however nexus is real pure google, without cm9 

as for the other points 

we all have our own opinions


----------



## trell959 (May 11, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> NIET!
> 
> CM9 = Pure Google
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 and OMAP sucks 







davidrules7778 said:


> yes cm9 is pure google, however nexus is real pure google, without cm9
> 
> as for the other points
> 
> we all have our own opinions

Click to collapse



We have a few pure roms..... Just vanilla nothing else

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S VIII


----------



## Phistachio (May 11, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> yes cm9 is pure google, however nexus is real pure google, without cm9
> 
> as for the other points
> 
> we all have our own opinions

Click to collapse



I agree! 

You gets Nexus, I gets GSII, we both gets the happeh 

---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 PM ----------

My lil' 1 year and 4 months old sister has 39.4°C fever    

---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> +1 and OMAP sucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Exynos is best SoC


----------



## trell959 (May 12, 2012)

Nightly 5/10 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> +1 and OMAP sucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya but since u have the choice between the two, nexus is the best choice for me  2 years contract I want tons of development 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 12, 2012)




----------



## trell959 (May 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


>

Click to collapse



What's wrong? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S VIII


----------



## husam666 (May 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


>

Click to collapse



What's wrong?


----------



## Babydollll (May 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's wrong?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S VIII

Click to collapse






husam666 said:


> What's wrong?

Click to collapse



I haz to dispatch tonite....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (May 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz to dispatch tonite....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Today was my last day of work 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S VIII


----------



## Babydollll (May 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Today was my last day of work
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S VIII

Click to collapse



Is that a good thing? 
Edit: wanna dispatch tonite?
Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz to dispatch tonite....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



oh, sounds like a long night


----------



## trell959 (May 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Is that a good thing?
> Edit: wanna dispatch tonite?
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes and no. Yes because I didn't really like working there. But I'm already working on another job


Dispatch? Sounds easy 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S VIII


----------



## watt9493 (May 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yes and no. Yes because I didn't really like working there. But I'm already working on another job
> 
> 
> Dispatch? Sounds easy
> ...

Click to collapse



You shouldn't have quit. I made the same mistake and am jobless.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> You shouldn't have quit. I made the same mistake and am jobless.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



I didn't quit I got laid off.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S VIII


----------



## watt9493 (May 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I didn't quit I got laid off.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S VIII

Click to collapse



Ahh. 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Ahh.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Yep. Me and two other people 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S VIII


----------



## watt9493 (May 12, 2012)

That concert was sick.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yes and no. Yes because I didn't really like working there. But I'm already working on another job
> 
> 
> Dispatch? Sounds easy
> ...

Click to collapse



With the exception of Sparky and one or two other drivers....these drivers are dumba$$e$ and make my job difficult....
Also, morning everyone.
Meh.... From my Amaze 4G


----------



## watt9493 (May 12, 2012)

Crazy concert last night, now off on a 3 hour drive to get my license 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Crazy concert last night, now off on a 3 hour drive to get my license
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo?!?! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (May 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo?!?!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Considering I'm still tired/contact high this should be fun

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## husam666 (May 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> With the exception of Sparky and one or two other drivers....these drivers are dumba$$e$ and make my job difficult....
> Also, morning everyone.
> Meh.... From my Amaze 4G

Click to collapse



Morning sis

and congrats watt


----------



## Babydollll (May 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Morning sis
> 
> and congrats watt

Click to collapse



Morning bro.
How goes it?
@cam, keep us posted once you get it. 
Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning bro.
> How goes it?
> @cam, keep us posted once you get it.
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Will do.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## dexter93 (May 12, 2012)

damn.. why does HTC **** up so much with its hboot versions?


----------



## watt9493 (May 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Will do.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



I passed 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I passed
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



It's about time 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 12, 2012)

Did you know there are more numbers between 0 and 1 than there are in infinity?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Did you know there are more numbers between 0 and 1 than there are in infinity?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



dafuq

you been sucking on mercury lolypops


----------



## Babydollll (May 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I passed
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!	Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (May 12, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (May 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> dafuq
> 
> you been sucking on mercury lolypops

Click to collapse



True story.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-QoutHCu4o&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 12, 2012)

Moar beer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ignore the ice (that's Sparky's idea  )
Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (May 12, 2012)

Transmission line went in my truck in Harrisburg. -.- $&%* my life

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (May 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Moar beer
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is that ice cubes in your beer 

---------- Post added at 05:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> True story.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-QoutHCu4o&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



ummmmmmm, no

He just said there are a set number of whole integers. Not true. That's infinite. Does not makes sense at all. I don't agree at all. I need to make a video saying 2 + 1 = 4. It's not true, but it's on the net, so it must be.


----------



## trell959 (May 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Is that ice cubes in your beer
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you get mind f***ed? XD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Did you get mind f***ed? XD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



ohhhhhhh you troll 

got me

---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 PM ----------

Wait, that's a serious channel........are they claiming that vid to be true? What de f*&^

Complete freaking idiots.


----------



## trell959 (May 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> ohhhhhhh you troll
> 
> got me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. That video is true to a certain extent. 

They are saying that infinity is only whole integers (1 2 3 4 5.... Not 1, 1.5, 1.55, 1.555 etc) so that being the case it is true that there would be more numbers between 0 and 1. But doesn't infinity include every number not just whole integers?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Lol. That video is true to a certain extent.
> 
> They are saying that infinity is only whole integers (1 2 3 4 5.... Not 1, 1.5, 1.55, 1.555 etc) so that being the case it is true that there would be more numbers between 0 and 1. But doesn't infinity include every number not just whole integers?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The problem is that they are saying that they can measure infinity. Whether it's irrational or whole integers is irrelevant. There is no way to measure how many numbers you can get between 0 and 1 or whole positive integers greater than and equal to 1. They are both infinite. I laughed when I first heard them say some infinities are greater than others.

---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------

Here's an example:

They are saying .1234567890 repeating has more possibilities than 1234567890 repeating. I can't really explain it well enough, but no they are wrong. If I wasn't drinking and watching nascar I'd write out the proof and show it. Just no way. Idiots.


----------



## trell959 (May 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> The problem is that they are saying that they can measure infinity. Whether it's irrational or whole integers is irrelevant. There is no way to measure how many numbers you can get between 0 and 1 or whole positive integers greater than and equal to 1. They are both infinite. I laughed when I first heard them say some infinities are greater than others.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I agree. I don't agree with a lot of their videos, but that's probably from my lack of understanding 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 13, 2012)

Here you go, short version with no variables that shows what I'm talking about

If they would have counted like this

1
2
3
4
....
10
11
12
13
....
97
98
99
100
101
102
103

and done this to other side

.1
.2
.3
....
.8
.9
.01
.02
.03
...
.97
.98
.99
.001
.002
.003


Then they would see that their own math is flawed. Instead they started like this:

.2159544
.9429269
.2496925
.8966256

"you see, there can be any number of numbers there"
idiots

Get it now?


----------



## trell959 (May 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Here you go, short version with no variables that shows what I'm talking about
> 
> If they would have counted like this
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I get it now. Lol at the quote 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 13, 2012)

It just bothered me so much that they said that crap. Why don't they make a proof for it seeing how they already solved the theorem and claim it as true. Instead they talk real fast and draw cute pictures. I had to put my beer down and step outside to make that post.

That is one of my biggest peeves is people like that. Just pure idiocy spewing and they claim it as true and people will believe it. I put my foot down in real life about that stuff.


----------



## watt9493 (May 13, 2012)

Well I'm home. My trucks still in Harrisburg though 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (May 13, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Well I'm home. My trucks still in Harrisburg though
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



I've been there, not much. Why's your truck there?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> It just bothered me so much that they said that crap. Why don't they make a proof for it seeing how they already solved the theorem and claim it as true. Instead they talk real fast and draw cute pictures. I had to put my beer down and step outside to make that post.
> 
> That is one of my biggest peeves is people like that. Just pure idiocy spewing and they claim it as true and people will believe it. I put my foot down in real life about that stuff.

Click to collapse



I hate math. 

However, by definition infinity has no end. Therefore, if it has no end, then it can never be fully counted, so no one can say whether there is more of one infinite than another since neither can be fully quantified. It would be like saying I have more water than you do, yet we have no way of measuring either of our quantities...ergo no true measurement can be made....

But then again, what do I know? I'm just a fan of common sense. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> I've been there, not much. Why's your truck there?

Click to collapse



transmission line went and no shops were open to tow it to


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2012)

Girlfriend is crazy and wont let me have 1 guys night out and is mad she isn't invited!! I need to chill with my friends alone!! She needs more friends!!! 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 13, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Girlfriend is crazy and wont let me have 1 guys night out and is mad she isn't invited!! I need to chill with my friends alone!! She needs more friends!!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hahaha controlling, it will only get worse. Insecurity is the root and she needs to work on herself.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 13, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> lol, Portugal is way worse. A few friends of mine haven't been getting their paycheck since December 2011...
> 
> Plus, our gvt is rigged as total clusterf*ck. Our president gets a monthly retirement of 160k €. That's enough to pay a few people's salaries for God's sake. Our ex-prime minister bought a new car for him on tax money. Those little government c*nts will get their rear really banged hard. The people will outrage. They are already doing that, but there's gonna be a Civil War soon.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn dude...nice post for being 15.  I wasn't as socially aware when I was 15.  I had a hard enough time hiding my permanent boner at that age, let alone my weak political beliefs.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 13, 2012)

^wait...what the hell happened?...I quoted an old ass post.  FU Tapatalk.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Damn dude...nice post for being 15.  I wasn't as socially aware when I was 15.  I had a hard enough time hiding my permanent boner at that age, let alone my weak political beliefs.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



This your first post in this thread?

---------- Post added at 02:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ^wait...what the hell happened?...I quoted an old ass post.  FU Tapatalk.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



complaint department

yeah we have one haha


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> This your first post in this thread?

Click to collapse



Yesir.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yesir.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Well if you're gonna be a regular, you need a post(title) in the mafia

Cool people just chilling away from noobs in here

edit
also see my post above that you missed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Well if you're gonna be a regular, you need a post(title) in the mafia
> 
> Cool people just chilling away from noobs in here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



TheSkinnyDrunkard, your musical entertainment for this thread...

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> TheSkinnyDrunkard, your musical entertainment for this thread...
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



ahh but you don't get to choose the title 

I'm the drinkwrangler


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> ahh but you don't get to choose the title
> 
> I'm the drinkwrangler

Click to collapse



Wellhell...I'll just post until its obvious...still not sure how this works.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Phistachio (May 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wellhell...I'll just post until its obvious...still not sure how this works.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



so u drummr e?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 13, 2012)

I got to bed, wake up, and we got a mafia newbie floating around.

Is he cool, or should I scare him off?



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Phistachio (May 13, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I got to bed, wake up, and we got a mafia newbie floating around.
> 
> Is he cool, or should I scare him off?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 13, 2012)

Phistachio said:


>

Click to collapse



Hahahahahahahaha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wellhell...I'll just post until its obvious...still not sure how this works.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak chooses your title (or DD whichever )

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (May 13, 2012)

On my way home without my truck.  again. We couldnt get a tow dolly and we aren't sure if its gonna act up again so we didn't wanna chance the 120 mile drive.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 13, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> On my way home without my truck.  again. We couldnt get a tow dolly and we aren't sure if its gonna act up again so we didn't wanna chance the 120 mile drive.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (May 13, 2012)

Meh.

The Hudson River: full of pollution, poop, drugs and dead people.....


----------



## boborone (May 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> 
> The Hudson River: full of pollution, poop, drugs and dead people.....

Click to collapse



is it still on fire?


----------



## Babydollll (May 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> is it still on fire?

Click to collapse



Yup.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (May 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yup.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



god that's nasty


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> god that's nasty

Click to collapse



Indeed. It's not even the most polluted river out there though...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (May 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> TheSkinnyDrunkard, your musical entertainment for this thread...
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



You're not the only musician. I play bass 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (May 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You're not the only musician. I play bass
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bass?    Awesome! I love bass. It's the instruments in which is essential for Blues 

Pianofag here


----------



## trell959 (May 13, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Bass?    Awesome! I love bass. It's the instruments in which is essential for Blues
> 
> Pianofag here

Click to collapse



I love bass.  I want to learn piano though. That's what I originally was going to learn, but bass caught my attention 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (May 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I love bass.  I want to learn piano though. That's what I originally was going to learn, but bass caught my attention
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I understand why you switched to bass... 


It's damn awesome
It's damn bass and awesome
It's a damn chick magnet



Although piano is a nice chick magnet too when you play really forte and fast pieces (Like this one : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xHBY-duRj4 <- best chick magnet I've ever used ), but you really can't carry a 400Kg piece of woodcraft


----------



## boborone (May 13, 2012)

Hussam plays bass too

* iTouched Epic


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I love bass.  I want to learn piano though. That's what I originally was going to learn, but bass caught my attention
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse


*<3 BASS!!!!!!*


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hussam plays bass too
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



He plays his boyfriend's bass.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> He plays his boyfriend's bass.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



hey!!


----------



## Phistachio (May 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hey!!

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2012)

You guys are silly....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You guys are silly....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey BD.. 
.
.
.
.
.
Good night BD


----------



## boborone (May 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey BD..
> .
> .
> .
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey hussam. I'll make a trade with you. I'll send you a college girl and you send me one too. Deal?

* iTouched Epic


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey hussam. I'll make a trade with you. I'll send you a college girl and you send me one too. Deal?
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



I'd say deal, but I have an american friend who liked a college girl here and came to Jordan to meet her, but all he got was disappointment...


----------



## trell959 (May 14, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> I understand why you switched to bass...
> 
> 
> It's damn awesome
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn you can play that!? I play any kind of music, but i've been into funk lately


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rek3g8znpOg&feature=youtube_gdata_player






husam666 said:


> *<3 BASS!!!!!!*

Click to collapse



Bass! Hell yeah!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I'd say deal, but I have an american friend who liked a college girl here and came to Jordan to meet her, but all he got was disappointment...

Click to collapse



Well that's why we ship them freight. Cargo style. Doesn't cost much and if it doesn't work out, eh not out much money. And then that way they already come with their own box for storage. 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Well that's why we ship them freight. Cargo style. Doesn't cost much and if it doesn't work out, eh not out much money. And then that way they already come with their own box for storage.
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



rofl, I think we have a deal then  

good night, bro, this time for real


----------



## boborone (May 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> rofl, I think we have a deal then
> 
> good night, bro, this time for real

Click to collapse



Night 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> rofl, I think we have a deal then
> 
> good night, bro, this time for real

Click to collapse



Night bro.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phistachio (May 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> rofl, I think we have a deal then
> 
> good night, bro, this time for real

Click to collapse



Good night hus!



trell959 said:


> Damn you can play that!? I play any kind of music, but i've been into funk lately
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rek3g8znpOg&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I can... I play piano for 10 years now ( started with 5 ) and I have a huge hand ( C3 to F4 easily) AND I want to become one of the best soloists... After all, 6-10h per day practice have to make up the hard work, right? 

Have you tried Blues in the Bass? But funk is really awesome on the bass...


----------



## trell959 (May 14, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Good night hus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been plating since I has 7 (10 years also) My fingertips are just thick skin lol. Yeah I play blues. I literally play every kind of music 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 14, 2012)

Trell who do you like funk wise? Hard to find new funk bands. Some of my favorite music man. I love it.

* iTouched Epic


----------



## Phistachio (May 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Trell who do you like funk wise? Hard to find new funk bands. Some of my favorite music man. I love it.
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



I saw this guy doing a funk jam a few months ago... It was damn nice, but I don't remember him... As soon as I do, I'll post.



trell959 said:


> I've been plating since I has 7 (10 years also) My fingertips are just thick skin lol. Yeah I play blues. I literally play every kind of music
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



So you're varied? That's a big plus! More reason for girl impressionz


----------



## trell959 (May 14, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> So you're varied? That's a big plus! More reason for girl impressionz

Click to collapse



I need variety. And I like experiencing different styles  I want to get back into more jazz though. But bassist don't get enough credit for what they do! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi3muTZEFJQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDPb70INW1E&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy3V2Tl4g3s&feature=youtube_gdata_player






boborone said:


> Trell who do you like funk wise? Hard to find new funk bands. Some of my favorite music man. I love it.
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



I dont know of any funk bands, when I play funk, I write something out. Yesterday I wrote some funky riff using some of that solo I posted a few posted back. Or when I feel like mixing it up, I might throw some blue oyster cult in there, then switch over to RHCP, then to rush, Metallica random stuff like that 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 14, 2012)

Victor Wooten. Nuff said

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWVIhzW40EM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 14, 2012)

I miss my truck  I should be driving it right now.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 14, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Good night hus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Blah 6-10 hours? Forget that noise....I play two max...after that I got other things to do lololol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 14, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Blah 6-10 hours? Forget that noise....I play two max...after that I got other things to do lololol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Fapfapfap

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 14, 2012)

Someone buy my old bike. I can't get it sold, so maybe a video on it will help it sell.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMIR7B3GV58&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Someone buy my old bike. I can't get it sold, so maybe a video on it will help it sell.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMIR7B3GV58&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



FAIL

video is private

Why not post it in the bicycle thread?


----------



## trell959 (May 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> FAIL
> 
> video is private
> 
> Why not post it in the bicycle thread?

Click to collapse



Fixed. I mainly made it to include it in my Craigslist post. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMIR7B3GV58&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Fapfapfap
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Damn right....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Fixed. I mainly made it to include it in my Craigslist post.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMIR7B3GV58&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bro I'd buy it if it were at least a 550cc...as it stands I weigh 275lbs...so that thing won't even move me lolol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Thread on the 3rd page... I can't believe it! It's shameful! SHAMEFUL!

Click to collapse



Shameful shameful
We adore thee
God of glory
Lord of love


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Shameful shameful
> We adore thee
> God of glory
> Lord of love

Click to collapse



Aren't you a Satani-I mean Muslim?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Aren't you a Satani-I mean Muslim?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



lol, yeah, but I went to a Christian school 

and the word shameful reminded me of the song


----------



## dexter93 (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



:screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::what::what::what::what::what::what::what:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (May 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> :screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::what::what::what::what::what::what::what:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've just realized that I have 10 gigs of RUUs


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 14, 2012)

Hello mafia 


4 days!!!!!


----------



## trell959 (May 14, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello mafia
> 
> 
> 4 days!!!!!

Click to collapse



You didn't hear!? All the Sprint stores threw out their Gnex phones! Something about horrible pentile 





 I kid I kid 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You didn't hear!? All the Sprint stores threw out their Gnex phones! Something about horrible pentile
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



pshhh, i would still find one even if they did 


Also if i was on a GSM provider i would probaly get the galaxy s2 as development on gsm is usually better then cdma versions of the same phone and faster, The galaxy nexus i just love how it looks, the screen and it will blow my epic out of the water speed wise and develpment, i feel like the gs2 is not worth wasting my upgrade on..


----------



## trell959 (May 14, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> pshhh, i would still find one even if they did
> 
> 
> Also if i was on a GSM provider i would probaly get the galaxy s2 as development on gsm is usually better then cdma versions of the same phone and faster, The galaxy nexus i just love how it looks, the screen and it will blow my epic out of the water speed wise and develpment, i feel like the gs2 is not worth wasting my upgrade on..

Click to collapse



That a just the CDMA version of the sgs2. My phone gets support from the I9100, the i777, and the N7000

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> That a just the CDMA version of the sgs2. My phone gets support from the I9100, the i777, and the N7000
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



as you can see my reasoning for getting the galaxy nexus


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol, yeah, but I went to a Christian school
> 
> and the word shameful reminded me of the song

Click to collapse





A mythical Chrislum is in our midst.







Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> A mythical Chrislum is in our midst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



dafuq?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> dafuq?

Click to collapse



sup dude


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> sup dude

Click to collapse



eh, nothing much, I have a homework that I should start doing
anything witcha?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> eh, nothing much, I have a homework that I should start doing
> anything witcha?

Click to collapse



xD haha fair enough, Nahh not really , Exam tomorrow though 

and this


----------



## watt9493 (May 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD haha fair enough, Nahh not really , Exam tomorrow though
> 
> and this

Click to collapse



Fail is fail. So is GPS on my phone. 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Fail is fail. So is GPS on my phone.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Very fail 

and unlucky, Tried the Quicker GPS thing I guess?


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2012)

@cam have you tried gps test(er) (or something like that)? It always fixes my GPS woes....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD haha fair enough, Nahh not really , Exam tomorrow though
> 
> and this

Click to collapse



that's what you get for liking  a sh!++y company 

and good luck


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> that's what you get for liking  a sh!++y company
> 
> and good luck

Click to collapse



stfu  & Cheers dude


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> that's what you get for liking  a sh!++y company
> 
> and good luck

Click to collapse



Well a boring OS is what you get for liking WP7 and microsoft looking to take away chevron unlock


----------



## dexter93 (May 14, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well a boring OS is what you get for liking WP7 and microsoft looking to take away chevron unlock

Click to collapse



I hope they wont do it before I get my lumia from the repair center 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well a boring OS is what you get for liking WP7 and microsoft looking to take away chevron unlock

Click to collapse



I don't need chevron, because I have an official free developer unlock, and no one wants chevron now, since custom roms come with full unlock.

@dex no need for chevron, chevron is dead anyways, I can give you my email and password if you want to developer-unlock your phone


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 14, 2012)

Chevron? 

Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Chevron?
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



a developer unlock that costed $9 instead of $99


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 14, 2012)

Jase!!!!!

Verizon Sale Extended Battery for galaxy nexus half off 25 bucks free 2 day shipping!!!!

Get it!!!

Also might work with gsm not sure tho


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> a developer unlock that costed $9 instead of $99

Click to collapse



Heh. Amazing. 

I unlocked with nothing but a USB cable and command prompt. 

Oh wait...you're on a Windows Phone. Don't get me wrong, I'd like Windows Phone 7: if it were Android.



davidrules7778 said:


> Jase!!!!!
> 
> Verizon Sale Extended Battery for galaxy nexus half off 25 bucks free 2 day shipping!!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ummm...no. I has a Seidio.... 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 14, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Heh. Amazing.
> 
> I unlocked with nothing but a USB cable and command prompt.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Oh ok, just looking out, it is the official samsung 2100 extended battery


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 14, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Oh ok, just looking out, it is the official samsung 2100 extended battery

Click to collapse



Thanks anyways. Lolol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (May 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I don't need chevron, because I have an official free developer unlock, and no one wants chevron now, since custom roms come with full unlock.
> 
> @dex no need for chevron, chevron is dead anyways, I can give you my email and password if you want to developer-unlock your phone

Click to collapse



Thanks Hus!

Although, I'll probably sign up for Dreamspark too 

Anyway, I've just finished the Unbrick project! released for all supported devices  
Time to take a break.. what's going on here?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Thanks Hus!
> 
> Although, I'll probably sign up for Dreamspark too
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Waiting 4 days to get my galaxy nexus, ordered a half off official samsung extended battery for it and i got my mhl adapter already


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Thanks Hus!
> 
> Although, I'll probably sign up for Dreamspark too
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nothing really, same old same old useless chat, only with more dead moments


----------



## dexter93 (May 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> nothing really, same old same old useless chat, only with more dead moments

Click to collapse



I see... same old happens on IRC ( yes, I hang around there more than here  )


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2012)

Meh.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



What's up BD? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2012)

night people


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> night people

Click to collapse



Night Husam! I'm off to bed too ..

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## watt9493 (May 15, 2012)

Nothing has fixed my GPS. But MY TRUCK IS HOME! UNDER ITS OWN POWER!  Everyone have a drink nao

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 15, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Nothing has fixed my GPS. But MY TRUCK IS HOME! UNDER ITS OWN POWER!  Everyone have a drink nao
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Yay! Okay.
Hi @Dex 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 15, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Nothing has fixed my GPS. But MY TRUCK IS HOME! UNDER ITS OWN POWER!  Everyone have a drink nao
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



What phone are you on now? The Vibrant?


----------



## watt9493 (May 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> What phone are you on now? The Vibrant?

Click to collapse



No. Tbolt. 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 15, 2012)

What goes on Mafia? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 15, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> No. Tbolt.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



That has bad GPS? Wow, if you're coming from a vibrant and saying that has bad gps, dayyum!


----------



## trell959 (May 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> That has bad GPS? Wow, if you're coming from a vibrant and saying that has bad gps, dayyum!

Click to collapse



+100000 Hahahahaha 

"Seasons don't fear the reaper 
Nor do the wind, the sun or the rain"


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

Morning Mafia! Guess who just applied for RD 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What is RD?

Click to collapse



Recognized developer 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## boborone (May 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Morning Mafia! Guess who just applied for RD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Didn't you just go to bed like 3 hours ago?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2012)

Damn, I forgot I posted in here...

So we got some bass players/fans ...that's cool....

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> Didn't you just go to bed like 3 hours ago?

Click to collapse



Didn't YOU?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Didn't YOU?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



can't sleep, zanex and conspiracy movie, still up


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> can't sleep, zanex and conspiracy movie, still up

Click to collapse



Understandable.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Understandable.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



need a spliff bad


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> need a spliff bad

Click to collapse



I think I've said this before....we'd be *****in neighbors.  **** just wouldn't get done.  Or would it?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> Didn't you just go to bed like 3 hours ago?

Click to collapse



4 and a half to be exact 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Good luck with that Dexter.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Thanks Milad 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2012)

The "ban the person above you" thread gets so retarded sometimes... I like when people actually get offended. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I think I've said this before....we'd be *****in neighbors.  **** just wouldn't get done.  Or would it?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Oh it'd get done, but depending on how you're looking at it, either very f'ing slow, or super mad man style. Perspective baby.

---------- Post added at 02:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 AM ----------




dexter93 said:


> 4 and a half to be exact
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Nice, I have to be up in 4 and a half haha


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh it'd get done, but depending on how you're looking at it, either very f'ing slow, or super mad man style. Perspective baby.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Funny, man, those are my two speeds...friggin' stop, and warp.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (May 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> That has bad GPS? Wow, if you're coming from a vibrant and saying that has bad gps, dayyum!

Click to collapse



Never needed GPS on that phone.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

boredom bump


----------



## Phistachio (May 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Damn, I forgot I posted in here...
> 
> So we got some bass players/fans ...that's cool....
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Ehem... What about piano?  



dexter93 said:


> Morning Mafia! Guess who just applied for RD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Good luck!  I checked your unbrick guide out, it's really very well done!


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Ehem... What about piano?
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!  I checked your unbrick guide out, it's really very well done!

Click to collapse



Thanks man.

I somehow got RC though.. ( Thanks MTM)
so I guess you go up step by step?


----------



## trell959 (May 15, 2012)

School soon.

"Seasons don't fear the reaper 
Nor do the wind, the sun or the rain"


----------



## trell959 (May 15, 2012)

Forget it

"Seasons don't fear the reaper 
Nor do the wind, the sun or the rain"


----------



## watt9493 (May 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Forget it
> 
> "Seasons don't fear the reaper
> Nor do the wind, the sun or the rain"

Click to collapse



You killed it

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 15, 2012)

Hello:
Trell
Watt
Boborone
Skinny Drummer
Lurkers
Not online
Anyone who i missed 


How goes it everyone?  

3 days i am getting more and more excited


----------



## boborone (May 15, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello:
> Trell
> Watt
> Boborone
> ...

Click to collapse



Pretty good man, I've actually been quite happy for the past few days. How you been


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> Pretty good man, I've actually been quite happy for the past few days. How you been

Click to collapse



I am in a pretty good mood as this week is Payday and i get my galaxy nexus on friday 

Last week was pretty crappy, 

Sometimes i just feel useless and not going anywhere since i am just still going to school and when people graduate and get these awesome jobs i just feel dumb 
Also i am always scared to start a new job or apply to them and worry i won't be good enough cause the lack of experience in the computer I.T. workplace.

Just some weeks i feel like that last week was one of them and i was down 


This week i am in a good mood, cause i have stuff to look forward to 


Anyway enough of my emoness


----------



## boborone (May 15, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I am in a pretty good mood as this week is Payday and i get my galaxy nexus on friday
> 
> Last week was pretty crappy,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://applicant.com/7-resume-lies-employers-will-never-check/

http://thegloss.com/career/fake-it-til-you-make-it-how-to-lie-your-way-to-your-dream-job/

There are lots of tricks you can use to get the job. Biggest one I can tell you from experience is learn about the company and talk about it. Tell how you're excited to be able to do A & B there. Even if it was Apple, talk about you are excited to work for an innovative company that doesn't stifle the work of others. That **** works man.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://applicant.com/7-resume-lies-employers-will-never-check/
> 
> http://thegloss.com/career/fake-it-til-you-make-it-how-to-lie-your-way-to-your-dream-job/
> 
> There are lots of tricks you can use to get the job. Biggest one I can tell you from experience is learn about the company and talk about it. Tell how you're excited to be able to do A & B there. Even if it was Apple, talk about you are excited to work for an innovative company that doesn't stifle the work of others. That **** works man.

Click to collapse



Well getting the interview is the hard part 

Also if i got the job i would hope to get a lot of hands on training for like a month at least cause i am not that familiar with working with networking as i haven't learned it in school yet

Anyway, i am going to apply for 4 I.T. jobs when i get home and see if I have any Luck, but right now i am fine as i like going to college, i guess i just get jealous and start feeling down when i hear a lot of my friends are graduating this semester 


Alright enough of this talk, time to switch the subject:

Have you guys seen the show Total Blackout

You will laugh, it is pretty ridiculous


----------



## boborone (May 15, 2012)

Haven't even heard of it. What channel and what's it about.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> Haven't even heard of it. What channel and what's it about.

Click to collapse



It is on the Syfy channel:

It is hosted by Steve erkel guy (sp) and it is like a fear factor type show people must feel, touch, lick, smell things to determine what they are but they are in total darkness and can't see anything, check it out on tvlinks (google it) to watch all episodes and catch up and the first episode is on syfy website.


----------



## boborone (May 15, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> It is on the Syfy channel:
> 
> It is hosted by Steve erkel guy (sp) and it is like a fear factor type show people must feel, touch, lick, smell things to determine what they are but they are in total darkness and can't see anything, check it out on tvlinks (google it) to watch all episodes and catch up and the first episode is on syfy website.

Click to collapse



huh, ok


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Ehem... What about piano?

Click to collapse









Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> huh, ok

Click to collapse



just watch the first episode, it is really funny to how the contestants react to certain things and some of the things that smell and touch are pretty weird and sometimes gross 

---------- Post added at 10:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 AM ----------

First Episode : http://www.syfy.com/videos/Total Blackout/vid:18321803

Just watch like the first 10 min and see if you find it funny and like it?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 15, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> just watch the first episode, it is really funny to how the contestants react to certain things and some of the things that smell and touch are pretty weird and sometimes gross
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh. I don't like reality TV very much.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (May 15, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> just watch the first episode, it is really funny to how the contestants react to certain things and some of the things that smell and touch are pretty weird and sometimes gross
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude that's funny as hell


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude that's funny as hell

Click to collapse



u should see the 3rd episode they have to sniff things and one of them is an A**hole 

LMAFAO and ewwww


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 15, 2012)

BUMP to first page, 

MAFIA Y U LET THREAD GET TO 2ND PAGE?!?!?!



I am bored, entertain me


----------



## Babydollll (May 15, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> BUMP to first page,
> 
> MAFIA Y U LET THREAD GET TO 2ND PAGE?!?!?!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No.  

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yesh


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 15, 2012)

Me too: D





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 15, 2012)

Hey

Bd (oofline now  )
Husam
Max



How goes it?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 15, 2012)

Hey ;D Alright thanks, Yourself? 
got another exam tomorrow


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey
> 
> Bd (oofline now  )
> Husam
> ...

Click to collapse



why hello there 

@max, me too


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> why hello there
> 
> @max, me too

Click to collapse



What on dude? ;D & Unlucky


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> What on dude? ;D & Unlucky

Click to collapse



nothing, just sitting waiting to feel like sleeping 

u?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> nothing, just sitting waiting to feel like sleeping
> 
> u?

Click to collapse



i meant exam  You do have one tomorow yeah? 

But fair enough xD also nothing


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 15, 2012)

I am done with my classes for this semester, my summer class starts the 29 

Hopefully its easy


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 15, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I am done with my classes for this semester, my summer class starts the 29
> 
> Hopefully its easy

Click to collapse



Sweet ;D & good luck xD

Also I'm off now guys  Seeya


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> i meant exam  You do have one tomorow yeah?
> 
> But fair enough xD also nothing

Click to collapse



oh lol, fundamentals of database 
the practical crap, and since i only attended 3 lectures, guess what my result is going to be  

u?


----------



## watt9493 (May 15, 2012)

Ugh yardwork

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 15, 2012)

I like to Ninja post (online one second, off line the next....in 3...2....1....)


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

Hunging out in a pub.. beer beer and more beer 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hunging out in a pub.. beer beer and more beer
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



I don't think that mixes well with a smartphone


----------



## M_T_M (May 15, 2012)

Aren't you like 17 years old? 



dexter93 said:


> Hunging out in a pub.. beer beer and more beer
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse





Pfft....haters gonna hate


----------



## boborone (May 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Aren't you like 17 years old?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Europe


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I don't think that mixes well with a smartphone

Click to collapse



True, I was typing while walking to find a taxi... the sensy almost fell 2 times 








M_T_M said:


> Aren't you like 17 years old?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



18.. almost 19 and I'm considered an adult here 


Edit: Me gusta pubs and good beer... now I'm off to sleep
Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## watt9493 (May 16, 2012)

im so tired of flashing roms, getting set up and comfy, then having something fail.


----------



## trell959 (May 16, 2012)

BD I want your note 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2012)

lol. thread's on the second page


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Dead again. Mafiosi! Y U NO POST?

Click to collapse



because soup of eels taste good


----------



## trell959 (May 16, 2012)

Great speeds this morning. All on different servers too. 







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Great speeds this morning. All on different servers too.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



nice! 




Also, It's a sad day, thepiratebay is either down or Sky has finally got around to blocking it like all the other ISP's in uk 

@hus... noommmm ,


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 16, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like it is down  hopefully its not being blocked


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Looks like it is down  hopefully its not being blocked

Click to collapse



http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/thepiratebay.se.html

according to comments, It's down in most of Europe, however I can get on it with hidemyass, and Google cached the page round 2 hours and that copy works, So my guess.. Sky has blcoekd it


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 16, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/thepiratebay.se.html
> 
> according to comments, It's down in most of Europe, however I can get on it with hidemyass, and Google cached the page round 2 hours and that copy works, So my guess.. Sky has blcoekd it

Click to collapse



Well at work on time warner ISP no worky 

Ill try it at home on my isp when i get home


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well at work on time warner ISP no worky
> 
> Ill try it at home on my isp when i get home

Click to collapse



okay Awesome  Good luck 

Either way though, Even if it's not blocked it will be soon I guess because of that court order


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 16, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> okay Awesome  Good luck
> 
> Either way though, Even if it's not blocked it will be soon I guess because of that court order

Click to collapse



There are other torrent sites tho 

kickasstorrents
isohunt
bitsoup
others..


----------



## trell959 (May 16, 2012)

Pirate bay has been down for me too.

"Seasons don't fear the reaper, Nor do the wind, the sun or the rain"


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> There are other torrent sites tho
> 
> kickasstorrents
> isohunt
> ...

Click to collapse



Cheers  But they're not the same 


trell959 said:


> Pirate bay has been down for me too.
> 
> "Seasons don't fear the reaper, Nor do the wind, the sun or the rain"

Click to collapse



& Damn


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Pirate bay has been down for me too.
> 
> "Seasons don't fear the reaper, Nor do the wind, the sun or the rain"

Click to collapse



yup, like max sais i can access it with hide my ass


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 16, 2012)

Anyone notice anything different about me? 

Anything? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 16, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Anyone notice anything different about me?
> 
> Anything?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse




Tweety bird got a hair cut?
U have more posts
News Writer? 

U look more yellow 


Congrats, now go write something interesting to read


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 16, 2012)

Bad Mafia....slipping to the 2nd page. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (May 16, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



TPB got a ddos attack today.. its back up now


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> BD I want your note
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Okay. Pm me.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 16, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> TPB got a ddos attack today.. its back up now

Click to collapse



nope not for me, but i did read about that attack


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> WTF would attack TPB?
> 
> Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Something/someone that doesn't like pirates? Aaaaaargh! :beer:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Something/someone that doesn't like pirates? Aaaaaargh! :beer:
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Looool. I just hope the botnet master wasn't wearing an eye patch.:beer:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/thepiratebay.se.html
> 
> according to comments, It's down in most of Europe, however I can get on it with hidemyass, and Google cached the page round 2 hours and that copy works, So my guess.. Sky has blcoekd it

Click to collapse



tpb is down here too, I read an article saying that idiots are DDos attacking it


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I can access it now. Though it was out in the evening, like 6 hours ago.

Click to collapse



still nothing here


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> still nothing here

Click to collapse



Nooooooo! aaarrgh! 
(being a pirate parrot is Pipsqueak's dream  )

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nooooooo! aaarrgh!
> (being a pirate parrot is Pipsqueak's dream  )
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



too bad, since she's not a parrot 


@everyone don't ever go to urban dictionary to know what "Alabama hot pockets" mean


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> @everyone don't ever go to urban dictionary to know what "Alabama hot pockets" mean

Click to collapse









Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> TPB got a ddos attack today.. its back up now

Click to collapse



I got invites for demonoid if someone wants in


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2012)

Considering Verizon is taking away unlimited data for EVERYONE next upgrade, T-Mobile, att and sprint are looking great right now.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (May 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Considering Verizon is taking away unlimited data for EVERYONE next upgrade, T-Mobile, att and sprint are looking great right now.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



ummmmmmm

Sprint is the only one who still has unlimited. Come on over


----------



## M_T_M (May 17, 2012)

Pfft....haters gonna hate


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> ummmmmmm
> 
> Sprint is the only one who still has unlimited. Come on over

Click to collapse



simple mobile does. they piggyback off tmo.


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> too bad, since she's not a parrot
> 
> 
> @everyone don't ever go to urban dictionary to know what "Alabama hot pockets" mean

Click to collapse



Sssshhhhhhh! She'll hear you! 
She doesn't know that....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> ummmmmmm
> 
> Sprint is the only one who still has unlimited. Come on over

Click to collapse



Sprint's speeds suck (publicly deny it all you want...we both know it's true)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sprint's speeds suck (publicly deny it all you want...we both know it's true)
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Verizon does too: my last speed test on LTE was only 38mb per second....WHY GOD?! Why can't I have mobile internet as fast as my home FIOS?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sprint's speeds suck (publicly deny it all you want...we both know it's true)
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That they do. You use red pocket and simple right? Pm me

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## dexter93 (May 17, 2012)

/me waves hi.. then crawls back his cave to get some sleep to wake up in 3 hours..... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 17, 2012)

About to eat a double quarter pounder made up like a Big Mac.

/Dinner = Ballin'

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (May 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sprint's speeds suck (publicly deny it all you want...we both know it's true)
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I never said they didn't. In fact their 4g is slower than I got on att's 3g. He was talking about unlimited data. 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## trell959 (May 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Okay. Pm me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Check your PM! I'm excited! 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> That they do. You use red pocket and simple right? Pm me
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



No. I use RedPocket and T-Mobile (T-mobile is postpaid, 5 lines, one of them a hotspot so I can actually add another voice line if I so choose)
Simple mobile blows chunks....
Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> I never said they didn't. In fact their 4g is slower than I got on att's 3g. He was talking about unlimited data.
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



What's the point of unlimited data if it's too slow to be useful :banghead:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2012)

Devan sends his regards. And I guess ill go back to T-Mobile when Verizon trust to take my dataz away

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Devan sends his regards. And I guess ill go back to T-Mobile when Verizon trust to take my dataz away
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



How's Dev doing? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 17, 2012)

Why can't it be Friday!! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



What device is this screenshot of?







trell959 said:


> Why can't it be Friday!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Because today's Monday.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (May 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> What device is this screenshot of?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We've had sense 4 ports over 3months ago.. seems like they just hit the Amaze too 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 17, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> It ain't Sense 4.0 It's only 3.6. Look at the dock, Sense 4.0 dock is black.

Click to collapse



Does it matter? All Sense is gayz.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> It ain't Sense 4.0 It's only 3.6. Look at the dock, Sense 4.0 dock is black.

Click to collapse



Ding ding ding! Correct answer
It's my Amaze (Android 4.0.X, Sense 3.6 with a Sense 4.0 theme....(for Sense 3.6)  )
I'm on the stock ROM, rooted (S-On ATM)....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I think Amaze. Meh, it's Sense.

Click to collapse



Oh please....I Remember (and clearly, I might add) when YOU LIKED SENSE 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (May 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ding ding ding! Correct answer
> It's my Amaze (Android 4.0.X, Sense 3.6 with a Sense 4.0 theme....(for Sense 3.6)  )
> I'm on the stock ROM, rooted (S-On ATM)....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Still S-On? BD I am disappointed :thumbdown:

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Still S-On? BD I am disappointed :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



I'm going to S-off with the JuopunutBear method. I'm just waiting for some clarification on some issues.
Basically, from my extensive reading on the subject it, works best while on the stock ROM (hence, why I'm still stock (too lazy ATM to flash a custom ROM and then, flash, back for JuopunutBear) but it's, not clear if it will work on 4.0 or if I have to downgrade.
Don't forget, my Mom has, been in the, hospital (and, She went back in again last Thurs) I haven't had the time to dedicate to crack flashing like,I used too

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm going to S-off with the JuopunutBear method. I'm just waiting for some clarification on some issues.
> Basically, from my extensive reading on the subject it, works best while on the stock ROM (hence, why I'm still stock (too lazy ATM to flash a custom ROM and then, flash, back for JuopunutBear) but it's, not clear if it will work on 4.0 or if I have to downgrade.
> Don't forget, my Mom has, been in the, hospital (and, She went back in again last Thurs) I haven't had the time to dedicate to crack flashing like,I used too
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Last time I flashed my crack I got arrested. How do you get away with it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> That was almost a year ago. And I'm ashamed of it.
> 
> Can I get a cookie for my correct answer nao?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



No.jpg
(because you're ashamed of liking Sense)
Therefore, your correct answer is null and, void :banghead:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Last time I flashed my crack I got arrested. How do you get away with it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I only "flash crack" in my house.... 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Does it matter? All Sense is gayz.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Pffffftt...no birds  (or,cookies) fer u NAO
(Pipsqueak approves of Sense and, disapproves of Sense bashers)
(Snowflake agrees.... )
Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I get my cookiez by force because Sense sucks.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak would like to see you try 
(dangerous Pipsqueak is dangerous when angry....ask Dexter )
Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2012)

Ok. Off to bed. The first third of my work day (03:00-08:00) is over and shift change isn't for another 6 hours and 54 minutes...
Nightu night mafia peeps 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (May 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. Off to bed. The first third of my work day (03:00-08:00) is over and shift change isn't for another 6 hours and 54 minutes...
> Nightu night mafia peeps
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Night BD!  Feel free to ask me about details on jb 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I only "flash crack" in my house....

Click to collapse



Pics please. 






m1l4droid said:


> I get my cookiez by force because Sense sucks.

Click to collapse




We all know cookies get forced into you. You don't need to brag about it.





Babydoll25 said:


> Pffffftt...no birds  (or,cookies) fer u NAO
> (Pipsqueak approves of Sense and, disapproves of Sense bashers)
> (Snowflake agrees.... )

Click to collapse




I haz Nexus. You fail.





Babydoll25;




[QUOTE="m1l4droid said:


> Meh, my archery skill is 100.
> I don't just hate Sense, I hate all manufacturer add-on UIs. Sense is the most bloated, TouchWiz is the most [email protected], Sony UI is the least modified one, but is still gay, and Motorola... well, haven't tried it, but it's probably [email protected] anyway.

Click to collapse



Again. I haz Nexus. All your base, your base 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> How's Dev doing?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



He seems worn out. But he's alright. He didn't even remeber if the ns had an SD slot!?! 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> He seems worn out. But he's alright. He didn't even remeber if the ns had an SD slot!?!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



NS? Nexus S? Who remembers that thing?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> NS? Nexus S? Who remembers that thing?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Us lesser folk with less monies

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 17, 2012)

I really want the One X, but my upgrade is nowhere near, so hoping to get another phone in the mean time 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I really want the One X, but my upgrade is nowhere near, so hoping to get another phone in the mean time
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Let me have your captivate. 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Let me have your captivate.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



I might need it for a trade, but I'll let you know 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I might need it for a trade, but I'll let you know
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Do you think it would be possible at all to tear down a nexus s and swap a 32 gb card for the 16?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Do you think it would be possible at all to tear down a nexus s and swap a 32 gb card for the 16?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



To be honest, I don't really know. And you have a Nexus S!? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 17, 2012)

Blah. My phone is so weak.



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> To be honest, I don't really know. And you have a Nexus S!?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Trying to get one

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Trying to get one
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Get the GSM 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Get the GSM
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No sh!t eff sprint

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> I got invites for demonoid if someone wants in

Click to collapse



Send me one!!!

Also pirate bay is back for me now, not sure when it came back but it was working when I woke up 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Send me one!!!
> 
> Also pirate bay is back for me now, not sure when it came back but it was working when I woke up
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Meh. I got Demonoid and HDBits.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Meh. I got Demonoid and HDBits.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Invites please? 

Also i would really like a  sceneaccess invite, but don't know anyone with one


----------



## trell959 (May 17, 2012)

Soooo uhhghg

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



probaly just bored 

Anyway tomorrow is when i can get or order my galaxy nexus, just depends on whether or not sprint will just push the upgrade eligibilty and can get it in the store or will have to order it and wait another 4 days


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Invites please?
> 
> Also i would really like a  sceneaccess invite, but don't know anyone with one

Click to collapse



HDBits...sorry bro. Those two invites were called a year ago lol...

Demonoid on the other hand....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> HDBits...sorry bro. Those two invites were called a year ago lol...
> 
> Demonoid on the other hand....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Ill take a demonoid..

Pretty please?


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2012)

Shoot me some GSM phone suggestions.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Shoot me some GSM phone suggestions.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Galaxy Nexus
Nexus S
Galaxy s 2
Galaxy s 3
HTC One X
Iphone


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ill take a demonoid..
> 
> Pretty please?

Click to collapse



Check your pm.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Check your pm.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Grazi 

Thanks man


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Grazi
> 
> Thanks man

Click to collapse



No prob bro. If I had an extra HDBits I'd give it, but those things are locked down tighter than a nun's v****n p***y.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Galaxy Nexus
> Nexus S
> Galaxy s 2
> Galaxy s 3
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I'm just gonna get T-Mobile and get the g2x.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I think I'm just gonna get T-Mobile and get the g2x.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Eww....why?

Speaking of T-Mobile...I need an HD2 stat. Anyone have one for sale?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I think I'm just gonna get T-Mobile and get the g2x.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



You have Bad taste in phones 

Get an hd2, i would much rather have an hd2 over a g2x


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> You have Bad taste in phones
> 
> Get an hd2, i would much rather have an hd2 over a g2x

Click to collapse



Yes...now who has an HD2 lololol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yes...now who has an HD2 lololol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



How much u willing to spend?


----------



## trell959 (May 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I think I'm just gonna get T-Mobile and get the g2x.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Don't do it bro

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> How much u willing to spend?

Click to collapse



$100 maximum. It is a three year old device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> $100 maximum. It is a three year old device.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



U want it used or new? Did u check craigslist? 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> U want it used or new? Did u check craigslist?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Used, functioning, doesn't have to be mint. I need it to run tests on...

Oh yeah, and which model of phone actually was made out of a solid block of aluminum?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Used, functioning, doesn't have to be mint. I need it to run tests on...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



t-mobile or unlocked?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> t-mobile or unlocked?

Click to collapse



Doesn't matter. Just has to function.

Also, which phone was made out of a solid aluminum block?

Edit: NVM HTC Legend.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2012)

here is one for 99cents

http://www.ebay.com/itm/htc-hd2-tou...0980335621?pt=Cell_Phones&hash=item3f17afc805

touchscreen not responsive tho 

Looks like its on however, not sure if fixable for cheap or what.

Another one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/USED-HTC-HD2-FOR-REPAIR-/261025546898?pt=Cell_Phones&hash=item3cc655c292

50bucks  but looks like it needs a new screen

---------- Post added at 01:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 PM ----------

Here is a mint one currently at 30 bucks but the reserve isn't met, see if you can get it for less then 100

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HTC-HD2-/170843857117?pt=Cell_Phones&hash=item27c71660dd


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> here is one for 99cents
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/htc-hd2-tou...0980335621?pt=Cell_Phones&hash=item3f17afc805
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn...look at you on the ball.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Damn...look at you on the ball.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I wonder what the reserve is on the mint one? 

Try bidding on it 

---------- Post added at 01:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 PM ----------

I hate sprint right now 

I better get my upgrade by tomorrow


----------



## watt9493 (May 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I wonder what the reserve is on the mint one?
> 
> Try bidding on it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sprint blows bruh

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sprint blows bruh
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



It does 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It does
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



stay on for a little have a long story....


----------



## trell959 (May 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> stay on for a little have a long story....

Click to collapse



Hows your pup? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hows your pup?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



he is good, much more obedient and i love him, he always makes me feel better 


Here is the story:

Ok so originally i called talked to the customer service person and confirmed that i could upgrade tomorrow and maybe get it today, she said no cause of the new policy that doesn't start til june 1st about 2 week early upgrades. Then i told her 2 other sprint people i called earlier in the month said i was eligible 2 weeks early. Then i was transferred to the supervisor and explained kinda angrily about the situation and interupted me mid way and said policy changed in a mean tone  then i asked the date of the policy and then he said hold on, on hold 2 seconds then hung up on 


I then called back spoke to a new rep and told here the story and she apologized and was transfered to another supervisor and he was much nicer and polite and told me, i couldnt upgrade through the store but can upgrade tomorrow through sales, so he gave me that number and plan to call them bright and early tomorrow and order my nexus and hopefully get it by 5/22 and activate the wallet. 

i am going to yell at them if they tell me no tomorrow


----------



## trell959 (May 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> he is good, much more obedient and i love him, he always makes me feel better
> 
> 
> Here is the story:
> ...

Click to collapse



I love my customer service. Everyone says that at&t has horrible customer service, but I don't see it?  My friends on Sprint and he just threatens to go to Verizon. They start kissing his ass after that 

Galaxy's good too. She is definitely more obedient. Listens to me when I say "stop" or "come". I only have one problem, she barks a lot at night Not every night either, just random ones 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I love my customer service. Everyone says that at&t has horrible customer service, but I don't see it?  My friends on Sprint and he just threatens to go to Verizon. They start kissing his ass after that
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The problem is i am off my dads plan, i need him to tell them that we are going to verizon, and the reason i don't get my own plan is i only pay 20 bucks a month off his plan, and i don't want to pay out the ass on any other carrior.

They treat me like garbage cause i am not the account holder 

Hopefully i won't have issues tomorrow ordering my nexus from sales, as i was told that 3 times i could now 

I am just upset how much of an ass the first supervisor wise and not helping at all and hanging up on me


----------



## trell959 (May 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> The problem is i am off my dads plan, i need him to tell them that we are going to verizon, and the reason i don't get my own plan is i only pay 20 bucks a month off his plan, and i don't want to pay out the ass on any other carrior.
> 
> They treat me like garbage cause i am not the account holder
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Were you on the phone with the Sprint store you're going to? Also, see edited post, I added stuff about my dog 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Galaxy's good too. She is definitely more obedient. Listens to me when I say "stop" or "come". I only have one problem, she barks a lot at night Not every night either, just random ones

Click to collapse









---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Were you on the phone with the Sprint store you're going to? Also, see edited post, I added stuff about my dog
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No i was talking to sprint corporate *2


----------



## trell959 (May 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



I didn't come up with the name! 

But anyway, f*** all that with Sprint, it's time for you to change carriers :banghead:

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I didn't come up with the name!
> 
> But anyway, f*** all that with Sprint, it's time for you to change carriers :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I wasn't being an ass about your dogs name i was really not sure if i was being trolled, Galaxy is an awesome name, it is just a coincidence his name is that and so is your phone 


Again like i said i can't afford my own plan and like paying my dad only 20 bucks a month to be off of his, maybe i will convince him to switch to verizon,

Only thing i am concerned about is data caps


----------



## trell959 (May 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I wasn't being an ass about your dogs name i was really not sure if i was being trolled, Galaxy is an awesome name, it is just a coincidence his name is that and so is your phone
> 
> 
> Again like i said i can't afford my own plan and like paying my dad only 20 bucks a month to be off of his, maybe i will convince him to switch to verizon,
> ...

Click to collapse



I like at&t because of the wide selection of phones. International too. At&t won't cap you unless you were grandfathered in the unlimited plan (like me). 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I like at&t because of the wide selection of phones. International too. At&t won't cap you unless you were grandfathered in the unlimited plan (like me).
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What do u mean by cap? I thought there was like a 2gb,5g and 10gb data plan and charge you if you go over it?


----------



## trell959 (May 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> What do u mean by cap? I thought there was like a 2gb,5g and 10gb data plan and charge you if you go over it?

Click to collapse



I meant throttle. There's a 2gb data plan. That's the highest data plan and if you go over, you get another 2 gb for $10. The other plans are tethering plans. If your on unlimited, you start to get throttled once you hit 5gb

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I meant throttle. There's a 2gb data plan. That's the highest data plan and if you go over, you get another 2 gb for $10. The other plans are tethering plans. If your on unlimited, you start to get throttled once you hit 5gb
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



oh ok, hmm still seems pricy when i look at the prices


----------



## trell959 (May 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> oh ok, hmm still seems pricy when i look at the prices

Click to collapse



Don't you live in AZ? Last time I was there, I didn't get 3g until I got near Flagstaff 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (May 17, 2012)

when you compare 20 dollars a month, anything is pricy 



davidrules7778 said:


> oh ok, hmm still seems pricy when i look at the prices

Click to collapse





Pfft....haters gonna hate


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Don't you live in AZ? Last time I was there, I didn't get 3g until I got near Flagstaff
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



i have 3g, in alot of parts in tucson i get pretty decent fast 3g around 1mb down and mainly use wifi most of the time, so like i sad 20 bucks for my line off my dads kinda suits me 

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> when you compare 20 dollars a month, anything is pricy
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



then u see my point 

How goes it M_T_M i haven't trolled spoke to you in awhile? 

I am pissed at sprint right now and don't know what to do


----------



## M_T_M (May 17, 2012)

Your problem....Sprint 



davidrules7778 said:


> i have 3g, in alot of parts in tucson i get pretty decent fast 3g around 1mb down and mainly use wifi most of the time, so like i sad 20 bucks for my line off my dads kinda suits me
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Pfft....haters gonna hate


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Your problem....Sprint
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you know i am not that i don't hate there service, lack of 4g lte,

I am angry cause they are being A**H**** about upgrading me 2 weeks early, i mean really sprint? i am going to sign another 2 year contract with you and u won't cut some slack on the upgrade date?


----------



## M_T_M (May 17, 2012)

I can only imagine amount of LULZ that they have at your expense once they see your are under your "daddy's" account and demanding anything 



davidrules7778 said:


> you know i am not that i don't hate there service, lack of 4g lte,
> 
> I am angry cause they are being A**H**** about upgrading me 2 weeks early, i mean really sprint? i am going to sign another 2 year contract with you and u won't cut some slack on the upgrade date?

Click to collapse





Pfft....haters gonna hate


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I can only imagine amount of LULZ that they have at your expense once they see your are under your "daddy's" account and demanding anything
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya that is a problem, i need my dad to call them and threaten the account, and i wasn't demanding anything, i originally called them about a month ago and asked about an upgrade and was told i could upgrade 2 weeks early. Then i just called them again to re-insure i could upgrade by tomorrow since its 2 weeks before the date and the first supervisor i spoke with was rude and being a D***

nvrmind, i will just shut up


----------



## Babydollll (May 18, 2012)

How do, you tie a tie?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> i have 3g, in alot of parts in tucson i get pretty decent fast 3g around 1mb down and mainly use wifi most of the time, so like i sad 20 bucks for my line off my dads kinda suits me
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1meg? That's piss. 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 18, 2012)

Galaxy says hi 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Galaxy says hi
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sweet looking dog!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (May 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sweet looking dog!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



So are you joining the Mafia or what? I see you around the i-777 forums sometimes too.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> So are you joining the Mafia or what? I see you around the i-777 forums sometimes too.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm game, I just don't know how it works lol

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (May 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm game, I just don't know how it works lol
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



If we all like you, then you can join. But if we don't, bad things can and WILL happen...

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> If we all like you, then you can join. But if we don't, bad things can and WILL happen...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Fair 'nuff!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Galaxy says hi
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Aww cute!!! Dogs are the best!!


@skinny u also have to have a rank in our mafia that u choose and have to tell DD to add you or a mod if we like u 


Sent from my iPod touch  cause epic is  dead


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Aww cute!!! Dogs are the best!!
> 
> 
> @skinny u also have to have a rank in our mafia that u choose and have to tell DD to add you or a mod if we like u
> ...

Click to collapse



I was told I couldn't choose my own rank.

Sofar, noone seems to "dislike" me.  I'll just chill, post when necessary, and get rip roaring drunk.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (May 18, 2012)

I wants.....Me gusta
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012...han-a-thumb-drive/?comments=1&start=40#unread


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2012)

morning people of xda


----------



## Babydollll (May 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> morning people of xda

Click to collapse



Morning Dex.

---------- Post added at 06:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I was told I couldn't choose my own rank.
> 
> Sofar, noone seems to "dislike" me.  I'll just chill, post when necessary, and get rip roaring drunk.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



You should be the Mafia Maestro or maybe the mafia drummer. Maybe????


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2012)

BD you had some q's about jb?

@skinny: Maestro sounds nice


----------



## Babydollll (May 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> BD you had some q's about jb?
> 
> @skinny: Maestro sounds nice

Click to collapse



Yes. Do you know if I can S-off (using jb) while on 4.0? Or is a downgrade necessary.
I'm stock (TMOUS RUU 4.0 Sense 3.6 using the PH85IMG.zip method via hboot)
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. Do you know if I can S-off (using jb) while on 4.0? Or is a downgrade necessary.
> I'm stock (TMOUS RUU 4.0 Sense 3.6 using the PH85IMG.zip method via hboot)
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



You can s-off while on stock rom. If its ICS doesnt really matter... whats your hboot?


----------



## Babydollll (May 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> You can s-off while on stock rom. If its ICS doesnt really matter... whats your hboot?

Click to collapse



1.93.0002


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> 1.93.0002

Click to collapse



go ahead!
everything you'll need is here http://unlimited.io/juopunutbear-public-beta-0-1/instructions/htc-amaze/

just watch the video AND read everything twice


----------



## watt9493 (May 18, 2012)

Senior prom today!!!!!!!?!?!!!!

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> go ahead!
> everything you'll need is here http://unlimited.io/juopunutbear-public-beta-0-1/instructions/htc-amaze/
> 
> just watch the video AND read everything twice

Click to collapse



Thanks. Yeah, I've read everything five times so far, and I plan on reading it again.


----------



## trell959 (May 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Senior prom today!!!!!!!?!?!!!!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Lol. I thought that said "senior porn today" 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> go ahead!
> everything you'll need is here http://unlimited.io/juopunutbear-public-beta-0-1/instructions/htc-amaze/
> 
> just watch the video AND read everything twice

Click to collapse



Bro Dex...I gotta ask, where did you all come up with that name? Lolol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Bro Dex...I gotta ask, where did you all come up with that name? Lolol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Suddenly a pedobear

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning Dex.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hook it up!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (May 18, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Effing physics lab exam tomorrow. I hate it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



I have an anatomy lab today. Re dissecting our pigs 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

What's with all you people going to school and being all smart and ****?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (May 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What's with all you people going to school and being all smart and ****?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Edumacations

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What's with all you people going to school and being all smart and ****?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Well i'm still in high school so that explains something







m1l4droid said:


> Eww! Ew! Ewwwwww!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



I'll pm you pics 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## profmed (May 18, 2012)

congratulations for the name '' Gli Sviluppatori di banane'' LooL


----------



## trell959 (May 18, 2012)

profmed said:


> congratulations for the name '' Gli Sviluppatori di banane'' LooL

Click to collapse









Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## profmed (May 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



if you know what the name means .. you are  the noob :S


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 18, 2012)

Morning, I am waiting for the sprint store to open to.get my nexus!!!! 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Bro Dex...I gotta ask, where did you all come up with that name? Lolol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Not my decision.. I'm not on the team that made Jb


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 18, 2012)

profmed said:


> if you know what the name means .. you are the noob :S

Click to collapse



In this realm, yes...yes you are....

Considering at the time of this writing you have 6 posts...you are a n00b.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 18, 2012)

profmed said:


> congratulations for the name '' Gli Sviluppatori di banane'' LooL

Click to collapse



who r u and, what gives you the right to comment On ANYTHING in this thread?

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 18, 2012)

Sparky haz limo job tonight..... And, neither of us know how to tie a tie..... sigh
:thumbdown:
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

Mafia Maestro.  I like it.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 18, 2012)

OMG i love my galaxy nexus just stock , can't wait to root and flash stuff after work


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 18, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Congrats! Flash latest CM9 nightly, it has all you need, like navbar customization, themes, everything!

Click to collapse



nah going to flash black ice aokp first   then pool party

Then i will flash those


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 18, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Congrats! Flash latest CM9 nightly, it has all you need, like navbar customization, themes, everything!

Click to collapse



No. Don't flash that ish. Lol

You don't even own a GNex? Do you? Lololol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> nah going to flash black ice aokp first   then pool party
> 
> Then i will flash those

Click to collapse



Damn you all are lacking Liquid, Slim, official AOKP...

That blows. :-(

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> No. Don't flash that ish. Lol
> 
> You don't even own a GNex? Do you? Lololol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse





jaseglenn4 said:


> Damn you all are lacking Liquid, Slim, official AOKP...
> 
> That blows. :-(
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse




Ya the developer of liquid told me awhile ago it was in the works unofficially but still nothing 

Also I do have it now, after battling with sprint 

Oh and we have official aokp, its just not posted in our development thread


----------



## Babydollll (May 18, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Google is at your fingertips my friend.

Click to collapse



Those YouTube videos are as bad as reading a, diagram 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya the developer of liquid told me awhile ago it was in the works unofficially but still nothing
> 
> Also I do have it now, after battling with sprint
> 
> Oh and we have official aokp, its just not posted in our development thread

Click to collapse



new phone today? 

Edit; Probably should've read your post before posting 

but congrats


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 18, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> No but I have CM9. And it kicks ass.

Click to collapse



Not compared to our other AOSP ROM's it doesn't






davidrules7778 said:


> Ya the developer of liquid told me awhile ago it was in the works unofficially but still nothing
> 
> Also I do have it now, after battling with sprint
> 
> Oh and we have official aokp, its just not posted in our development thread

Click to collapse



I wasn't asking if you had it. I was asking Milad...lolol

Nice on the AOKP. You should talk to the guys over at Slim Roms. They support Toro/Maguro, so you should find out if they'll do Sprint too.

Also, you should now see why I love the GNex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 18, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Some picture instructions helped me get my tie tied. Also try how to tie a tie app from Google Play.

Click to collapse



I'm just glad I don't have to wear one (ever) 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (May 18, 2012)

what's up guys, i'm on a school laptop

#amicoolyet?


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2012)

Hello hello hello
is there anybody in here?
just nod if you can hear me


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hello hello hello
> is there anybody in here?
> just nod if you can hear me

Click to collapse



*nod 

Hey husam, today is a great friday


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> *nod
> 
> Hey husam, today is a great friday

Click to collapse



indeed it is 

what's up my friend?

@milad, cool


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> It's not. I have a horrible exam tomorrow. And now listening to Comfortably Numb.
> Mother of procrastination.

Click to collapse



damn, good luck mate


----------



## Babydollll (May 18, 2012)

Parsippany, NJ. (SUCKS):banghead:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 18, 2012)

RcrdBrt said:


> Uhuhuh
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus S con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



-_-

Why are you spamming a thread where several moderators, news writers, and admins, frequent and monitor constantly?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> -_-
> 
> Why are you spamming a thread where several moderators, news writers, and admins, frequent and monitor constantly?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



+1,000,000,000

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (May 19, 2012)

Dead thread is dead.....


----------



## dexter93 (May 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Dead thread is dead.....

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (May 19, 2012)

dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



Hi Dex! 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 19, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Phistachio (May 19, 2012)

^^^ Is that you?

Also :

> Be at McDonald's. 8:30PM
> Be with 3 other friends, having dinner before going to watch a concert
> No tables inside, we sit outside
> Only one table, near a group of 6 hot girls
> We sit there
> They start joking about Madeira, we start doing the same about Lisbon, but very indirectly and without looking at them
> I start eating my burger
> From group of girls, hear "His (mine, because I was the only one eating) bite is so sensual"
> Allofmywat.jpg
> Always keep smooth face, kinda like my profile avatar but add a burger
> Escalates to a more face-to-face chat
> They start taking pictures of us
> They blatantly start trying to hook us up all
> mfw was somuchwin.jpg at that time

If it wasn't for the damn concert, I would probably be in their place right now...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 19, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> ^^^ Is that you?
> 
> Also :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



F*ck the concert.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Who's the giant sucking your face? Or are you the tall one?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Who's the giant sucking your face? Or are you the tall one?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



My girlfriend fool

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> My girlfriend fool
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Did you get it in? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 19, 2012)

Nice pic Cam!
Here's a pic of Sparky after a night of limo driving 
(notice the wrinkled suit from driving in it)
Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 19, 2012)

Just got back from a run, I'm tired :sly:

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> My exam went well! Yeah!
> 
> Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



So you're smarter now?  ****.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 19, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> My exam went well! Yeah!
> 
> Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



So school is ok?


----------



## scoffyburito (May 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> So school is ok?

Click to collapse



Common misconception 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (May 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> My girlfriend fool
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Damn! She's tall!  But nice nonetheless 



m1l4droid said:


> My exam went well! Yeah!
> 
> Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Congrats 

---------- Post added at 12:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> F*ck the concert.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Exactly my thought but it was my best friend's concert and I promised her that I would...


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Are you short, or is she tall/wearing heels? 

Oh and hey guys, how's everything around here? Sorry I'm not on much anymore, life is busy


----------



## Phistachio (May 19, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Are you short, or is she tall/wearing heels?
> 
> Oh and hey guys, how's everything around here? Sorry I'm not on much anymore, life is busy

Click to collapse



My guess would be that she's wearing heels... But she could also be tall... 

Same old, same old, but everything's just fine! What's up with you?


----------



## boborone (May 19, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Are you short, or is she tall/wearing heels?
> 
> Oh and hey guys, how's everything around here? Sorry I'm not on much anymore, life is busy

Click to collapse



Things are great Oh Wonderful Don. No revolts of any sort being planned whatsoever. Nothing at all to worry about. bd's birds do not have missile carrying capacity. Just go about your day as normal with your planned routine. We've got it all under control Boss.


----------



## Phistachio (May 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Things are great Oh Wonderful Don. No revolts of any sort being planned whatsoever. Nothing at all to worry about. bd's birds do not have missile carrying capacity. Just go about your day as normal with your planned routine. We've got it all under control Boss.

Click to collapse



Are you sure...?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 19, 2012)

Hmmm, something seems fishy around here. And it isn't just the smell of past revolutionaries sleeping with teh fishes! Hint hint


----------



## M_T_M (May 19, 2012)

Doooooooo Eeeeeeet!!! 



> Hmmm, something seems fishy around here. And it isn't just the smell of past revolutionaries sleeping with teh fishes! Hint hint

Click to collapse




Sent from my SCH-I510 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 19, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Are you short, or is she tall/wearing heels?
> 
> Oh and hey guys, how's everything around here? Sorry I'm not on much anymore, life is busy

Click to collapse



I'm 5'7. She's 5'7 ¾ and had heels on

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 19, 2012)

Hey guys! I am loving black ice and decked out green theme, I love my galaxy nexus its awesome!!

Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey guys! I am loving black ice and decked out green theme, I love my galaxy nexus its awesome!!
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using xda premium

Click to collapse



Glad to see you like it  I'll be happy once I have my Galaxy Note 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 19, 2012)

For those who want it, this is the s-voice apk from the sgs3. Reported to work on a number of devices including the Gnex. You may have to move apk to system/app and fix set the correct permissions.

http://www.mediafire.com/?m7mu6pdt0b63dul

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 19, 2012)

Meh.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



did you see lil me in your tie thread


----------



## trell959 (May 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



What's wrong? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 19, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Will try.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Didn't work for me with cm9

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> For those who want it, this is the s-voice apk from the sgs3. Reported to work on a number of devices including the Gnex. You may have to move apk to system/app and fix set the correct permissions.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?m7mu6pdt0b63dul
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Mediafire doesn't work bro...

Edit: NVM mobile mediafire doesn't work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> did you see lil me in your tie thread

Click to collapse



ummmm.....brb
Edit: how cute!! Thanked in other thread. 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's wrong?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't wanna go to dover

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't wanna go to dover
> Sincerely,
> The rest of the country.
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



*fixed


Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't wanna go to dover
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dover? UK? 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2012)

'sup?



10karz


----------



## boborone (May 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> ummmm.....brb
> Edit: how cute!! Thanked in other thread.
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks. I wore a clothes like that up til I was maybe 10. My Sunday Best was everyday. Private school. But I liked it. I like dressing sharp.

---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> 'sup?
> 
> 
> 
> 10karz

Click to collapse



Hard d**ks and airplanes. I don't ride either one of em.


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Thanks. I wore a clothes like that up til I was maybe 10. My Sunday Best was everyday. Private school. But I liked it. I like dressing sharp.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think hard disks are ridable


----------



## boborone (May 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I don't think hard disks are ridable

Click to collapse



what kind of write protection is seagate putting on their drives nowadays


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> what kind of write protection is seagate putting on their drives nowadays

Click to collapse



how could I know?
I'm not seagate


----------



## boborone (May 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> how could I know?
> I'm not seagate

Click to collapse



How long have you been speaking English? Puns are normally the hardest thing for non native English speakers to get. But you just roll with the punches write along.


----------



## boborone (May 19, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Can't sleep.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



I found something that worked for me........finally! And it's over the counter not a drug. Melatonin. I just had to double up on the recomended dose and I got sleepy.


----------



## Babydollll (May 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dover? UK?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dover, NJ
@skinnydrummer fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> How long have you been speaking English? Puns are normally the hardest thing for non native English speakers to get. But you just roll with the punches write along.

Click to collapse



oh I think I got it now 

and English, since K-5
I only became fluent about 4 to 5 years ago


----------



## watt9493 (May 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> I found something that worked for me........finally! And it's over the counter not a drug. Melatonin. I just had to double up on the recomended dose and I got sleepy.

Click to collapse



This

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (May 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> This
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



It doesn't make you go to sleep or pass out where you fall. Just gives you nudge so you can feel tired. 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## Phistachio (May 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> I found something that worked for me........finally! And it's over the counter not a drug. Melatonin. I just had to double up on the recomended dose and I got sleepy.

Click to collapse



Melatonin is far from a drug. It's a sleep hormone in our body.

My pediatrician actually recommended it once to my sister when she refused to sleep. We refused to give it to her, because she eventually started to sleep by herself...

Also, just had a Smirnoff shot and a Caipi Negra.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> For those who want it, this is the s-voice apk from the sgs3. Reported to work on a number of devices including the Gnex. You may have to move apk to system/app and fix set the correct permissions.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?m7mu6pdt0b63dul
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Could u pretty please put this in a drop box link? I will test.. 

Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> It doesn't make you go to sleep or pass out where you fall. Just gives you nudge so you can feel tired.
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



Its the best stuff around. Girl I know takes 9mg just to sleep

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Could u pretty please put this in a drop box link? I will test..
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using xda premium

Click to collapse



http://db.tt/S4jGv1ZV

^^^No prob bro.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> http://db.tt/S4jGv1ZV
> 
> ^^^No prob bro.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Thanks!!! and I like it, works pretty damn good!!! 

Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I want it sooo bad

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nice pleasant look.  The only thing that bugs is the useless text that the clock is partly blocking. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (May 20, 2012)

Meh

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Meh
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Meh meh.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 20, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Meh meh meh.
> 
> Sent from my desktop computer using Google Chrome

Click to collapse



Meh meh meh meh

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Meh meh meh meh
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Meh meh meh meh meh

Sent from a Black Ice Sprint Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Meh meh meh meh meh
> 
> Sent from a Black Ice Sprint Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Meh meh meh meh meh meh

CCCCCCCCCCCOMBO BREAKER!!!!!!! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2012)

Meh meh meh meh meh meh meh

Sent from the brick


----------



## watt9493 (May 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Meh meh meh meh meh
> 
> Sent from a Black Ice Sprint Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



How you like your gnex 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> How you like your gnex
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



He doesn't.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> He doesn't.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



+1

He wants to give it to me. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 20, 2012)

Needs moar mud
Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Needs moar mud
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Ewww 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Needs moar mud
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Or a car wash..... 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2012)

So.....I REALLY want another phone. (REEEEEAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLYYYYYY)
I'm caught, between just, buying a GNex from the play store...or waiting for the SGSIII( although, if I buy the SGSIII, I'll prolly sell my Note),

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (May 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> So.....I REALLY want another phone. (REEEEEAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLYYYYYY)
> I'm caught, between just, buying a GNex from the play store...or waiting for the SGSIII( although, if I buy the SGSIII, I'll prolly sell my Note),
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Get the nexus

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Phistachio (May 20, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I wanna buy another phone too, by the summer, when I get enough money. But I'm not sure between GNex or Xperia S...

Click to collapse



Galaxy Nexus IMHO.



Babydoll25 said:


> So.....I REALLY want another phone. (REEEEEAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLYYYYYY)
> I'm caught, between just, buying a GNex from the play store...or waiting for the SGSIII( although, if I buy the SGSIII, I'll prolly sell my Note),
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



SGSIII. I'm 100% sure CM9 is coming for the GSIII, so you'll have a quad core Nexus.


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Galaxy Nexus IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> SGSIII. I'm 100% sure CM9 is coming for the GSIII, so you'll have a quad core Nexus.

Click to collapse



Yeah, that was my initial thought. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, that was my initial thought.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Then sell me your s-off amaze 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Then sell me your s-off amaze
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



It's not S-off YET. I'm waiting for some 20G AWS solid core wire, to come in the, mail....still wanna buy it?
I miss crack flashing....hence the impulse to buy the GNex. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's not S-off YET. I'm waiting for some 20G AWS solid core wire, to come in the, mail....still wanna buy it?
> I miss crack flashing....hence the impulse to buy the GNex.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Psssst. Get it. What phones do you still have?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 20, 2012)

I love my galaxy nexus to everyone that comment and why would u want it jase? There is no sprint lte 

Sent from a Black Ice Sprint Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Psssst. Get it. What phones do you still have?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Amaze
Galaxy Note
And,I stole Sparky's Galaxy Tab 10.1 when I sold mine, to pay some, Co pays for my mom

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I love my galaxy nexus to everyone that comment and why would u want it jase? There is no sprint lte
> 
> Sent from a Black Ice Sprint Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I haz friends on Sprint who want one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Amaze
> Galaxy Note
> And,I stole Sparky's Galaxy Tab 10.1 when I sold mine, to pay some, Co pays for my mom
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



What sim does the rezound take? Full or micro

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> What sim does the rezound take? Full or micro
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Full.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Full.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse





Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 20, 2012)

Hmmm...


Now I want kittez. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (May 20, 2012)

There's going to be an eclipse today! 

And BD, that Note WILL be mine! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hmmm...View attachment 1073217View attachment 1073218
> 
> Now I want kittez.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



It looks like it has teh downs

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> There's going to be an eclipse today!
> 
> And BD, that Note WILL be mine!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'll wait. I told you that.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2012)

Sitting on teh deck.....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2012)

Dead thread is dead....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 20, 2012)

Slow internet is slow today.



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Slow internet is slow today.
> 
> View attachment 1073343
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Slow phone is slow too:



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (May 20, 2012)

Ugh

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Slow phone is slow too:
> 
> View attachment 1073354
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



That's average for my Note (which isn't even rooted yet, btw) 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 20, 2012)

Bogged lte is bogged down





Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Bogged lte is bogged down
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Yesh.
Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yesh.
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Someone has to be downloading gigs of pron

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2012)

HSPA+ on RedPocket (AT&T MVNO)
On a server in Ohio 
Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (May 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Slow phone is slow too:
> 
> View attachment 1073354
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Yep, I agree!


----------



## trell959 (May 20, 2012)

You guys made me do it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> HSPA+ on RedPocket (AT&T MVNO)
> On a server in Ohio
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse








Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (May 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You guys made me do it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Quadrant is so un optimized for Android 4.0 

Did you OC?


----------



## trell959 (May 20, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Quadrant is so un optimized for Android 4.0
> 
> Did you OC?

Click to collapse



Yep. Up to 1.6 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (May 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yep. Up to 1.6
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh that explains the score...

Also, CM9 shouldn't have the superbrick bug, why don't you switch to CM9? It's so awesome


----------



## watt9493 (May 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> HSPA+ on RedPocket (AT&T MVNO)
> On a server in Ohio
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Waaah. You made me wanna switch 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 20, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Oh that explains the score...
> 
> Also, CM9 shouldn't have the superbrick bug, why don't you switch to CM9? It's so awesome

Click to collapse



I am. I've run every single nightly. The screenshots I posted are somewhat old 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (May 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I am. I've run every single nightly. The screenshots I posted are somewhat old
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh lol!

Are there any bugs left in your builds?


----------



## trell959 (May 20, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Oh lol!
> 
> Are there any bugs left in your builds?

Click to collapse



There's one. A bug where NFC likes to break at random times. Other than that whatever bugs the i9100 has, the i777 has 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2012)

Twtich says hi 

and if you want to talk to him go to an irc client connect to freenode, and join xda_ot.


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Waaah. You made me wanna switch
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Should I really make you jelly?
I'll speedtest mai amaze...NAO

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2012)

@Cam....here
(the dl speeds are kinda slow today, it's usually around 2Mbps down)
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> @Cam....here
> (the dl speeds are kinda slow today, it's usually around 2Mbps down)
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Verizon is just poop today

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## watt9493 (May 20, 2012)

Bandwidth hogs -.-
Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Bandwidth hogs -.-
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Booo hoo

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Booo hoo
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse








Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2012)

Ha Ha^^^^^^

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ha Ha^^^^^^
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



You laugh until I buy your amaze

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> You laugh until I buy your amaze
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Doooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttt!

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Doooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttt!
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



But I don't want an etf

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> But I don't want an etf
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Then idk....
But my Amaze, with T-Mobile's 100 min/unl texts/5GB HSPA+ with a VOIP app for more minutes (30$ plus price of VOIP app)= win and you will not only make up the etf....but end up paying waaaaaay less.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Then idk....
> But my Amaze, with T-Mobile's 100 min/unl texts/5GB HSPA+ with a VOIP app for more minutes (30$ plus price of VOIP app)= win and you will not only make up the etf....but end up paying waaaaaay less.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I use more then 100 min :-( 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I use more then 100 min :-(
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



At&t brah

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (May 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Then idk....
> But my Amaze, with T-Mobile's 100 min/unl texts/5GB HSPA+ with a VOIP app for more minutes (30$ plus price of VOIP app)= win and you will not only make up the etf....but end up paying waaaaaay less.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I get unlimited calls/texts and 1GB unlimited data for 30€...

I want more data


----------



## watt9493 (May 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> At&t brah
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Maybe

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I use more then 100 min :-(
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



That's what the VOIP app is for....
There's an app in the market (paid), that combined with Google Voice essentially gives you unlimited, minutes....
Or use ST for 45$ per month unlimited minutes/texts....but their data limits are wonky....depends on where you are. I've heard everything from 1.5 to 3GBs per month (although the cap is supposed to, be 2GB)
Or I'll SIM unlock the Amaze and you should be able to, use it on RedPocket (straight 2GB limit)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> At&t brah
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No.jpg

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

Who wants dinner?
I'm making chicken legs with Rosemary and Thyme (fresh from my herb garden) with cracked black pepper and Pacific sea salt....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

My Note is ROOTED......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (May 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's what the VOIP app is for....
> There's an app in the market (paid), that combined with Google Voice essentially gives you unlimited, minutes....
> Or use ST for 45$ per month unlimited minutes/texts....but their data limits are wonky....depends on where you are. I've heard everything from 1.5 to 3GBs per month (although the cap is supposed to, be 2GB)
> Or I'll SIM unlock the Amaze and you should be able to, use it on RedPocket (straight 2GB limit)
> ...

Click to collapse



How about I just go att

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

Ok, I miss the gsm selection. What's a prepaid with unlimited data? I know of StraightTalk and TracFone. How hard is it to flash phones to those carriers? I know the speed will suck, but eh. I miss the selection of phones.

I ask cause yall are talking about carriers


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> How about I just go att
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Too expensive.
ST, haz both T-Mobile and,AT&T SIMs.
Plus, I don't like AT&T. I only use RedPocket cuz I can't deal with EDGE speeds....on Mai Note, that is
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ok, I miss the gsm selection. What's a prepaid with unlimited data? I know of StraightTalk and TracFone. How hard is it to flash phones to those carriers? I know the speed will suck, but eh. I miss the selection of phones.
> 
> I ask cause yall are talking about carriers

Click to collapse



GSM is SIM cards. No, flashing required ala CDMA.... Just swap SIMs and your good (might need a SIM/CARRIER unlock)....but that's it...(only on carrier branded phones)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> GSM is SIM cards. No, flashing required ala CDMA.... Just swap SIMs and your good (might need a SIM/CARRIER unlock)....but that's it...(only on carrier branded phones)
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



So I can the international versions of phones and stick my sim in and it works?


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> So I can the international versions of phones and stick my sim in and it works?

Click to collapse



Yes. However, if you want HSPA+ (LTE isn't available yet on T-Mobile and most (all) GSM MVNOs) you need the, correct bands. AWS (1700/2100) for T-Mobile (or MVNO of T-Mobile) or NAM bands (850/1900) for AT&T (and those respective MVNOs.
Example: my int note has NAM bands so it won't get HSPA+ on T-Mobile. Which is why I have a RedPocket SIM, in it....
Regular calls and texts will work, as will EDGE data regardless of carrier band compatibly as the GSM standard is the same across all carriers. Only high speed data is affected.
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No.jpg
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse











Babydoll25 said:


> My Note is ROOTED......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Be careful of that superbrick bug. I almost bricked my phone that way.


Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. However, if you want HSPA+ (LTE isn't available yet on T-Mobile and most (all) GSM MVNOs) you need the, correct bands. AWS (1700/2100) for T-Mobile (or MVNO of T-Mobile) or NAM bands (850/1900) for AT&T (and those respective MVNOs.
> Example: my int note has NAM bands so it won't get HSPA+ on T-Mobile. Which is why I have a RedPocket SIM, in it....
> Regular calls and texts will work, as will EDGE data regardless of carrier band compatibly as the GSM standard is the same across all carriers. Only high speed data is affected.
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks, I was about to switch to MetroPCS with my SGSII but, I want phones in the future and the flashing to get data is just pain the a##.


----------



## trell959 (May 21, 2012)

The Eclipse is going to start soon. I'll get pictures for you guys. The full eclipse doesn't take place for another hour, but the eclipse starts in three minutes. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Be careful of that superbrick bug. I almost bricked my phone that way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm on GB (and staying on it for now) stock ROM. No Superbrick that way...

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Thanks, I was about to switch to MetroPCS with my SGSII but, I want phones in the future and the flashing to get data is just pain the a##.

Click to collapse



Hence the reason I don't use CDMA carriers..... 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hence the reason I don't use CDMA carriers.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah. All the wonkyness with Verizon and the days without lte or 3g even, made me miss GSM. 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Yeah. All the wonkyness with Verizon and the days without lte or 3g even, made me miss GSM.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



but I thought verizon wuz teh bestest


----------



## Phistachio (May 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm on GB (and staying on it for now) stock ROM. No Superbrick that way...
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



CM9 is safe to use though.

Also, I interpreted my first logcat  Probably helped towards fixing the issues...


----------



## trell959 (May 21, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> CM9 is safe to use though.
> 
> Also, I interpreted my first logcat  Probably helped towards fixing the issues...

Click to collapse



Quick question. Does your galaxy s 2 have NFC? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (May 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Quick question. Does your galaxy s 2 have NFC?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nope, but it's easy to add!


----------



## watt9493 (May 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> but I thought verizon wuz teh bestest

Click to collapse



For pure coverage and data speed, yes.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> For pure coverage and data speed, yes.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Coverage- yes.

Data speed-no

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 21, 2012)

Don't think you guys can tell, but the sun is partially blocked right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

as much as I hate, to admit this.....
AT&T's LTE (in the six locations it's gone live) is actually FASTER than, Verizon's LTE (AT&T has seen speeds upwards of 60Mbps).....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> as much as I hate, to admit this.....
> AT&T's LTE (in the six locations it's gone live) is actually FASTER than, Verizon's LTE (AT&T has seen speeds upwards of 60Mbps).....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



When they get as much coverage as Verizon watch how fast that drops

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> When they get as much coverage as Verizon watch how fast that drops
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



We won't have outages 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> We won't have outages
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



^that


----------



## trell959 (May 21, 2012)

Look at the two holes at the top. That's the eclipse 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Look at the two holes at the top. That's the eclipse
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



:what:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> ^that

Click to collapse



Ok. I'm going to end this debate. 
GSM IS the superior technology.
CDMA is better in only one regard: soft hand-offs between towers. Otherwise, the,GSM standard is a better technology in every other regard. Oh, and as for the hand off issue, that's where WCDMA comes in. It incorporates some of the tech/protocols that CDMA uses in hand offs between towers
Therefore, GSM>CDMA
Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. I'm going to end this debate.
> GSM IS the superior technology.
> CDMA is better in only one regard: soft hand-offs between towers. Otherwise, the,GSM standard is a better technology in every other regard. Oh, and as for the hand off issue, that's where WCDMA comes in. It incorporates some of the tech/protocols that CDMA uses in hand offs between towers
> Therefore, GSM>CDMA
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Meh. I wish I could go back to T-Mobile cost free. Is there a galaxy nexus that will work on T-Mobiles 4g?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Meh. I wish I could go back to T-Mobile cost free. Is there a galaxy nexus that will work on T-Mobiles 4g?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



No. You'll only get edge.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> No. You'll only get edge.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Fack

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Fack
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Just go back to tmo?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 21, 2012)

3page bump 
'morning 


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 21, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Max, I installed dragon bone weapons mod for Skyrim using NMM, but it's not showing?
> 
> Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Is it morning there?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 21, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> 11 o'clock.
> 
> Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Wow...only 11:42 pm Sunday where I am.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 21, 2012)

8am here haha 


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wow...only 11:42 pm Sunday where I am.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Milad is in Iran


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Milad is in Iran

Click to collapse



Yup...I knew that...

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Meh. I wish I could go back to T-Mobile cost free. Is there a galaxy nexus that will work on T-Mobiles 4g?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Galaxy Nexus is pentaband
Yes, it WILL GET HSPA+
Also, morning
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

morning bd


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2012)

Afternoon guys and gals

Sent from the brick


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> morning bd

Click to collapse



Morning Boborone.







husam666 said:


> Afternoon guys and gals
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Morning Bro. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

So.....I haz to switch the Dover office from Limowiz to Limosys....:thumbdown::banghead:
FML

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Galaxy Nexus is pentaband
> Yes, it WILL GET HSPA+
> Also, morning
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Even on tmo

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> So.....I haz to switch the Dover office from Limowiz to Limosys....:thumbdown::banghead:
> FML
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm sorry you have to go to Dover


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Even on tmo
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Yes. Pentaband 850/900/1700/1900/2100
1700/2100 is what T-Mobile uses. Therefore, it will get HSPA+
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. Pentaband 850/900/1700/1900/2100
> 1700/2100 is what T-Mobile uses. Therefore, it will get HSPA+
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



 how much are they in the play store again?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> how much are they in the play store again?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



$399.00

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm sorry you have to go to Dover

Click to collapse



Thanks.
It's, not just that I have to goto Dover....
(which we all know I hate doing), but that I have to, not only migrate them from one, program to the other....BUT train the limo chicks out there how to use, it....
:banghead:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thanks.
> It's, not just that I have to goto Dover....
> (which we all know I hate doing), but that I have to, not only migrate them from one, program to the other....BUT train the limo chicks out there how to use, it....
> :banghead:
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh I don't think anyone likes going to Dover, even the people that live there. But training other people on new software is the cruelest kind of punishment. What did you do wrong?


----------



## dexter93 (May 21, 2012)

'afternoon....


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 'afternoon....

Click to collapse



crazy Greek with your crazy early rising sun

How you today


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh I don't think anyone likes going to Dover, even the people that live there. But training other people on new software is the cruelest kind of punishment. What did you do wrong?

Click to collapse



Nothing. 
We've (Reserve a Ride EAST) haz been on LimoSys since I took over as GM. 
It's the better program. Limo wiz, is really only efficient at handling individual jobs, in a small ( >20 cars) outfit. LimoSys is better at batch dispatch and you can handle more cars at once. I, wanted to upgrade Dover then.....(Randy, Ray's son the owner of record for Dover...said no).
Now, they're getting busier and we are having to, share jobs, between the east and, west (Dover, obviously) companies. Right now, in other to share/switch jobs the jobs must be faxed over and, entered in the system by hand. (sigh).
FML
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 'afternoon....

Click to collapse



Hi. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nothing.
> We've (Reserve a Ride EAST) haz been on LimoSys since I took over as GM.
> It's the better program. Limo wiz, is really only efficient at handling individual jobs, in a small ( >20 cars) outfit. LimoSys is better at batch dispatch and you can handle more cars at once. I, wanted to upgrade Dover then.....(Randy, Ray's son the owner of record for Dover...said no).
> Now, they're getting busier and we are having to, share jobs, between the east and, west (Dover, obviously) companies. Right now, in other to share/switch jobs the jobs must be faxed over and, entered in the system by hand. (sigh).
> ...

Click to collapse



I see, good luck with that


----------



## watt9493 (May 21, 2012)

Meh. I want the g2x. 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Meh. I want the g2x.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



meh, I want teh mac air


----------



## watt9493 (May 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> meh, I want teh mac air

Click to collapse



theyre garbage


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Meh. I want the g2x.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



No you don't. That phone is one of the worst Handsets in history. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> I see, good luck with that

Click to collapse



Yeah, thanks. 
I should have NEVER went, back into the cab business. Birds don't require software or, limo chicks :screwy::banghead:
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No you don't. That phone is one of the worst Handsets in history.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



How? I don't see anything bad about it. It seems like it has everything I need. Except 512 MB ram.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> theyre garbage

Click to collapse



How's that? And don't give me fanboy answers. Real ones please.


----------



## watt9493 (May 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> How's that? And don't give me fanboy answers. Real ones please.

Click to collapse



Cause Mac os. It sucks. I'd rather have windows

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> How? I don't see anything bad about it. It seems like it has everything I need. Except 512 MB ram.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Do yourself a favor. Check the general/Q&A forums for that phone. And 512 of RAM today isn't enough. I'd get the GNex if I, were you.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Cause Mac os. It sucks. I'd rather have windows
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



I rest my case


----------



## watt9493 (May 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> I rest my case

Click to collapse



It just doesn't work with what I'm comfortable with. And I need a disk drive

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> It just doesn't work with what I'm comfortable with. And I need a disk drive
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



I want an ultra portable. I have an HP DV7 that has taken place of my pc. It now does duty as my main computer. Works flawlessly in that regard. But it's not real portable. I have a nook that I use for media on the go, reading books, magazines, and the paper. Watching movies, tv shows, netflix. It's portable media. 

I'd like a full OS on the go with portable capabilities from an ultra portable. I haven't played with Mac OS in many years and would like to again. 

The Air has a great price point, matches or beats most other ultras. I really don't see a downside to it.

---------- Post added at 07:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 AM ----------

My only problem is that I don't want to give money to a company that stifles innovation from others by litigation. So I'll do what Jaszek did and buy used, somebody else funds their "Sue The Competition" fund.


----------



## watt9493 (May 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Do yourself a favor. Check the general/Q&A forums for that phone. And 512 of RAM today isn't enough. I'd get the GNex if I, were you.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Meh. Ill just hope I get a good one  

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Meh. Ill just hope I get a good one
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



I wouldn't get one.....but :banghead:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

Yet another quadrant with the updated ver.
Rooted, stock GB. Galaxy Note

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yet another quadrant with the updated ver.
> Rooted, stock GB. Galaxy Note
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The note? Nvm. Didn't read.

* iTouched Epic


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

I'm really teetering on the edge of an impulse buy (GNex)....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm really teetering on the edge of an impulse buy (GNex)....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ahhh you don't need it and you'll end up selling the note. 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ahhh you don't need it and you'll end up selling the note.
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



I'll end up selling the Note regardless. The only Question is when. 
I'll also sell the Amaze (although, since that was a Christmas gift from Sparky, I'll keep it longer)....
I just miss crack flashing.
The note haz da Superbrick bug (so I'm doing careful research first)
And since I'm going to s-off the amaze with JuopunutBear it's better to stay stock until after I, do that.....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> I want an ultra portable. I have an HP DV7 that has taken place of my pc. It now does duty as my main computer. Works flawlessly in that regard. But it's not real portable. I have a nook that I use for media on the go, reading books, magazines, and the paper. Watching movies, tv shows, netflix. It's portable media.
> 
> I'd like a full OS on the go with portable capabilities from an ultra portable. I haven't played with Mac OS in many years and would like to again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Portable is relative. I have an Asus ROG G74SX that weighs 13lbs.

By comparison your DV7 is extremely portable. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Portable is relative. I have an Asus ROG G74SX that weighs 13lbs.
> 
> By comparison your DV7 is extremely portable. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Haha. Well it's got a 17" screen and weighs about 10 lbs. The backpack I have for it is HUGE! I want something way smaller. This was my first laptop and wanted 17". Now I see it's not really that easy to take around with you.

* iTouched Epic


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Haha. Well it's got a 17" screen and weighs about 10 lbs. The backpack I have for it is HUGE! I want something way smaller. This was my first laptop and wanted 17". Now I see it's not really that easy to take around with you.
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



Yeah, my DV7 (17.3in) with both a 128 GB SSD and a 500GB HDD is about 11lbs
The other one (only 128GB	SSD) is only slightly less, heavy. Luckily I have my CR-48 too take with me for basic Web access 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, my DV7 (17.3in) with both a 128 GB SSD and a 500GB HDD is about 11lbs
> The other one (only 128GB	SSD) is only slightly less, heavy. Luckily I have my CR-48 too take with me for basic Web access
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've looked into netbooks and chromebooks and well, for me, my phone does that just fine. My nook rides around in my camelbak, goes with me everywhere. I've looked at the measurements for the Air and I think it will fit in my camelbak. Next step is to take it to hell (*read genuis bar) and see if it will fit. But before I can even worry about that, I'm getting a new camera. Next month or two or three, I'm getting the Pentax Q. 

That's another reason I want the Air. Yes I can and already do photo and video editing on windows. But to be able to do that on the go when out at a coffee shop would be nice. That's my heaven, sitting and enjoying coffee. Not starbucks, I don't go there. I read the paper, books. News on the net. And to be able to work on photos there would be nice. I don't take my laptop out and about with me cause of it's size.


----------



## trell959 (May 21, 2012)

Morning. Not going to school today, I'm sick :sly:

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 21, 2012)

And of course its dead. :banghead:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> And of course its dead. :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's dead? Lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> And of course its dead. :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How you sick? What's wrong?


----------



## trell959 (May 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> What's dead? Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



The thread. I thought i killed it. Lolz







boborone said:


> How you sick? What's wrong?

Click to collapse



Not really sick, I don't feel well, and I over slept 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The thread. I thought i killed it. Lolz
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



slacker get to school


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The thread. I thought i killed it. Lolz

Click to collapse



You can't kill this thread when I'm online lolol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (May 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> slacker get to school

Click to collapse



It's the end of the year, I can care less at his point 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You can't kill this thread when I'm online lolol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



What do you guys think about the Galaxy Note

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> And of course its dead. :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm here. Sort of. Just came back home. Need nap.....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What do you guys think about the Galaxy Note
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I love the size. The exynos processor (even stock) is fast. I just can't help switching devices....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I love the size. The exynos processor (even stock) is fast. I just can't help switching devices....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Exynos. I love it. Just like my phone, right out of the box, lag free and I really haven't seen this phone lag at all! I have I feeling that when I get the note, I'll be sitting in class drawing  

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Exynos. I love it. Just like my phone, right out of the box, lag free and I really haven't seen this phone lag at all! I have I feeling that when I get the note, I'll be sitting in class drawing
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yup. This^^^^

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

okay. Nap time (I just wish Mai Birdies would, you know......ssssssshhhhhhhhhh a little.  )

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What do you guys think about the Galaxy Note
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It has TouchWiz. Nuff said.







Babydoll25 said:


> I'm here. Sort of. Just came back home. Need nap.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm jelly nyao.




Babydoll25 said:


> I love the size. The exynos processor (even stock) is fast. I just can't help switching devices....

Click to collapse



Always listen when a woman says she loves the size. 




trell959 said:


> Exynos. I love it. Just like my phone, right out of the box, lag free and I really haven't seen this phone lag at all! I have I feeling that when I get the note, I'll be sitting in class drawing

Click to collapse



-_-

Youth of today. Should be learning in school, instead are drawing on tablet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (May 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> It has TouchWiz. Nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tw isn't bad  That made me lol

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Tw isn't bad  That made me lol

Click to collapse



If it isn't AOSP or some sort of extreme minimalist variation of Android, then it's useless.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> If it isn't AOSP or some sort of extreme minimalist variation of Android, then it's useless.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



What about sense

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> What about sense
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



AOSP > TWiz > Sense > Blur

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> AOSP > TWiz > Sense > Blur
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Meh. Aosp>sense>blur>tw

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Meh. Aosp>sense>blur>tw
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Hell no.

Sense and Blur are the worst. Granted ninja-blur isn't nearly as bad as version 1 back from the Motorola Cliq, but still.

TouchWiz is at least less blatant. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (May 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> AOSP > TWiz > Sense > Blur
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



^This

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 21, 2012)

Tw looks Like it it was designed by a colorblind 4 year old with downs

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 21, 2012)

Coming from a kid that likes blur 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 21, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Let me fix,
> 
> AOSP> Timescape>TouchWiz>Sense>Whatever crap LG has>Whatever crap Motorola has (I think they dropped the name Blur)

Click to collapse



The hell is timescape ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 21, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Lolololol but it seems a bit too harsh! I kinda like the TouchWiz status bar icons, at least the ones it ICS. Pre-GB icons were absolute sh!t!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I knew you were going to say something Sony -_-

Also, Samsung killed the s voice server until the sgs3 launch :thumbdown:






http://www.androidcentral.com/samsung-locks-down-s-voice-following-app-leak

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 21, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Well I like Sony! Not more than Samsung, but more than HTC... although there is though competition between the latter 2 for the second place... but Samsung owns the first place.
> 
> Screw S Voice. Get Assistant from speaktoti, kicks Siri's ass.

Click to collapse



I like Sony too! Just not their phones ...

EDIT: That's biased. I have never tried one of their phones 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I knew you were going to say something Sony -_-
> 
> Also, Samsung killed the s voice server until the sgs3 launch :thumbdown:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No proof of what AndroidCentral is claiming. The only thing we know for sure is that it doesn't work.

Speculations otherwise just cause confusion.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 21, 2012)

I am loving this green theme and this wallpaper 

Sent from a Black Ice Sprint Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 21, 2012)

Question does any one know if I can change a setting so the built in screenshot function can save as JPEG as tapatalk is a pita with png? 

Sent from a Black Ice Sprint Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Question does any one know if I can change a setting so the built in screenshot function can save as JPEG as tapatalk is a pita with png?
> 
> Sent from a Black Ice Sprint Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



No idea, but tapatalk works just fine with PNG for me 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No idea, but tapatalk works just fine with PNG for me
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



on some devices and some versions of xda pro/free and tapatalk you get a png error when uploading


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> on some devices and some versions of xda pro/free and tapatalk you get a png error when uploading

Click to collapse



Ahh.  Wasn't aware of that...been getting a lot of FCs lately on my GSII, but never upload issues.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ahh.  Wasn't aware of that...been getting a lot of FCs lately on my GSII, but never upload issues.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



There you go

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=841646


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> ^This
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You're ALL wrong. It's....
AOSP> Sense>TW> Blur.
Pipsqueak approves this, your argument is invalid.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You're ALL wrong. It's....
> AOSP> Sense>TW> Blur.
> Pipsqueak approves this, your argument is invalid.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Tw sucks.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Tw sucks.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



It does. It's STILL better than Blur, however..... 
Do you really want to argue with Pipsqueak? 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> on some devices and some versions of xda pro/free and tapatalk you get a png error when uploading

Click to collapse



I guess i can always use shootme 

Or rename the files, but that is too much effort 

I am so happy with my purchase with the galaxy nexus, i drool everytime i look at my phone and can't put it down!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

bleh. I haz to go back to work. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You're ALL wrong. It's....
> *AOKP>*AOSP> Sense>TW> Blur.
> Pipsqueak approves this, your argument is invalid.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Added and Fixed


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You're ALL wrong. It's....
> AOSP> Sense>TW> Blur.
> Pipsqueak approves this, your argument is invalid.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse











watt9493 said:


> Tw sucks.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse











Babydoll25 said:


> It does. It's STILL better than Blur, however.....
> Do you really want to argue with Pipsqueak?
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Is it just me or does anyone else notice, we all actually agree that AOSP trumps all?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It does. It's STILL better than Blur, however.....
> Do you really want to argue with Pipsqueak?
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Send teh birdz

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else notice, we all actually agree that AOSP trumps all?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



well duh


----------



## watt9493 (May 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else notice, we all actually agree that AOSP trumps all?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Si

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Send teh birdz
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Expect poop bombing and random painful head pecks in 3.....2......1....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Tw sucks.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



^biased

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> ^biased
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



^Biased


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> There you go
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=841646

Click to collapse



I've been considering trying it, but I paid for tapatalk a bit before joining this forum.  Who knows though, I might just use both side by side and decide that way.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I've been considering trying it, but I paid for tapatalk a bit before joining this forum.  Who knows though, I might just use both side by side and decide that way.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



No, stay with tapatalk. More updates, better features, better support. Just a better option. But if you want to buy the xda app to donate to the site, that's cool. But just realize that the app can be buggy with very little updates.


----------



## watt9493 (May 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> No, stay with tapatalk. More updates, better features, better support. Just a better option. But if you want to buy the xda app to donate to the site, that's cool. But just realize that the app can be buggy with very little updates.

Click to collapse



This.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## watt9493 (May 21, 2012)

Hehehehe. Just got the explorer completely sideways on pavement. 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 21, 2012)

Guys do u have any good suggestions for addicting games? I need a game that i can play for a ling time and not get bored?

Free or paid? 


I am thinking about zombie smash but unsure?


----------



## trell959 (May 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Hehehehe. Just got the explorer completely sideways on pavement.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



I can do that with my civic all day 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Guys do u have any good suggestions for addicting games? I need a game that i can play for a ling time and not get bored?
> 
> Free or paid?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stupid Zombies...free and neverending fun!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Guys do u have any good suggestions for addicting games? I need a game that i can play for a ling time and not get bored?
> 
> Free or paid?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



fruit ninja, love that game

and minesweeper too


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Stupid Zombies...free and neverending fun!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> fruit ninja, love that game
> 
> and minesweeper too

Click to collapse



LOL i already have those LOL


----------



## watt9493 (May 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I can do that with my civic all day
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Without ebrake

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Guys do u have any good suggestions for addicting games? I need a game that i can play for a ling time and not get bored?
> 
> Free or paid?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The moron test 2 :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (May 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Without ebrake
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



.....no 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL i already have those LOL

Click to collapse



Pinball Arcade is cool too. All tables based on real ones...4 free tables, plus a few paid. Dev adds tables once a month or so.
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The moron test 2 :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## trell959 (May 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



Go try it 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Go try it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



seems like a trap 


LOL

I will look at it


----------



## trell959 (May 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> seems like a trap
> 
> 
> LOL
> ...

Click to collapse



Try the first one too

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Pinball Arcade is cool too. All tables based on real ones...4 free tables, plus a few paid. Dev adds tables once a month or so.
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



downloading..

AH KARUMBA its 40mb 

LOL thank god i have wifi at work otherwise i couldn't download it, although my work wifi is the same speed as my 3g LOL


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> seems like a trap
> 
> 
> LOL
> ...

Click to collapse



post your result


----------



## watt9493 (May 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> .....no
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## watt9493 (May 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> downloading..
> 
> AH KARUMBA its 40mb
> 
> LOL thank god i have wifi at work otherwise i couldn't download it, although my work wifi is the same speed as my 3g LOL

Click to collapse



Damn. Where do you live. Hell?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> No, stay with tapatalk. More updates, better features, better support. Just a better option. But if you want to buy the xda app to donate to the site, that's cool. But just realize that the app can be buggy with very little updates.

Click to collapse



I use both and, don't really see a difference. They both FC when I try to respond to a pm

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I use both and, don't really see a difference. They both FC when I try to respond to a pm
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Same here. I have to go on the browser when I want to respond.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

Also, my wire came today.
JuopunutBear....here I come....
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Same here. I have to go on the browser when I want to respond.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't have these issues. 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I use both and, don't really see a difference. They both FC when I try to respond to a pm
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I follow the app thread and wait to update it until I see the new one doesn't bug out on a bunch of people.


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> I follow the app thread and wait to update it until I see the new one doesn't bug out on a bunch of people.

Click to collapse



Usually, so do I. The pm FC's came seemingly out of nowhere...

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Go try it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



downloading it from a legit marketplace


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> downloading it from a legit marketplace

Click to collapse



What's that? Never heard of those........


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> What's that? Never heard of those........

Click to collapse



you know, it's a marketplace that "pays" for all the apps and games, and never charges you for them


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> you know, it's a marketplace that "pays" for all the apps and games, and never charges you for them

Click to collapse



Oh, I use those.

No really, I do pay for my phone's apps. It's the one's on the computer that cost more than I make in a month that get the special treatment.


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> True, if I'd bought my PC apps legally, I'd be homeless now. Not even gonna mention the movies. I'd love to buy a couple of my phone apps, like TB, tapatalk, etc, but I can't.

Click to collapse



Iran still doesn't have support from the play store? I know they rolled out a bunch of new countries recently.


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Huh, I can't even access without proxy and carrier ID faker!
> 
> Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



oh


----------



## watt9493 (May 21, 2012)

I regret none of the things

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I regret none of the things
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Confused Jase is confused nyao.

What are you not regretting?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Confused Jase is confused nyao.
> 
> What are you not regretting?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



"none of the things"

geez can't you read


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2012)

Bwabahahahaha ^^^^^^^

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> "none of the things"
> 
> geez can't you read

Click to collapse



-_-




Wilford Brimley cat shuns you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> -_-
> 
> View attachment 1075255
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey jase, is there an easy way to turn off the navigation bar? I tried the navigation bar switch and got nothing 

I am just curious, i really want them disabled for game playing


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey jase, is there an easy way to turn off the navigation bar? I tried the navigation bar switch and got nothing
> 
> I am just curious, i really want them disabled for game playing

Click to collapse



Use a ROM that will allow it to be turned off.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Use a ROM that will allow it to be turned off.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



hmm,

Wonder what roms have it?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> hmm,
> 
> Wonder what roms have it?

Click to collapse



Liquid.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Liquid.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Damn 

Also testing pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent From My Black Ice Sprint Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

hehe David's playing with his new toy, it's so cute.

mtm gonna come in give you all kinds of hell, I can see it now


----------



## Phistachio (May 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> hehe David's playing with his new toy, it's so cute.
> 
> mtm gonna come in give you all kinds of hell, I can see it now

Click to collapse



Only MTM you say?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> hehe David's playing with his new toy, it's so cute.
> 
> mtm gonna come in give you all kinds of hell, I can see it now

Click to collapse



LOL , i might flash gummy next, i really wish liquid smooth was available for sprints version


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL , i might flash gummy next, i really wish liquid smooth was available for sprints version

Click to collapse



Yeah. Everyone does. It's so nice and...well smooth.

I'm using Slim ICS right now...freaking minimalist's dream.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yeah. Everyone does. It's so nice and...well smooth.
> 
> I'm using Slim ICS right now...freaking minimalist's dream.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I like black ice, it just needs more customizable options like no navigation bar and shutter sound on camera needs to go off, the option is there but the sound is still on


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 21, 2012)

Actual thread over in the WTB section of the marketplace...lolol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Actual thread over in the WTB section of the marketplace...lolol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



 Posted

* iTouched Epic


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Posted
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



Excellent.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



posted too


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2012)

stupid dust under new screen protector 

inb4 noob


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> stupid dust under new screen protector
> 
> inb4 noob

Click to collapse



hey Husam! After midnight spam party?


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hey Husam! After midnight spam party?

Click to collapse



I wish I could, I should go to bed now, good night


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I wish I could, I should go to bed now, good night

Click to collapse



I know that feeling... same here  
good night


----------



## Babydollll (May 22, 2012)

Mai Amaze is officially S-Off'ed! It's official! The Amaze likes BEER!!!!! (Buddies and Beer!!!!!)


----------



## watt9493 (May 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Mai Amaze is officially S-Off'ed! It's official! The Amaze likes BEER!!!!! (Buddies and Beer!!!!!)

Click to collapse



Hahaha

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (May 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Mai Amaze is officially S-Off'ed! It's official! The Amaze likes BEER!!!!! (Buddies and Beer!!!!!)

Click to collapse



did somebody call


----------



## watt9493 (May 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Mai Amaze is officially S-Off'ed! It's official! The Amaze likes BEER!!!!! (Buddies and Beer!!!!!)

Click to collapse



:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 22, 2012)

Oh, I'm SuperCID as well.... :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Oh, I'm SuperCID as well.... :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Meaning? 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Meaning?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



CID = carrier (or country, depending on whom you ask) ID.
My, old CID was TMOBO10 meaning I could only flash ROMs based, on a T-Mobile (TMOUS) RUU or OTA
SuperCID allows, you to flash any ROM, regardless of the base (meaning,I can flash,a ROM that's based on a European RUU....ect
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Meaning?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



/facepalm


Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (May 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> /facepalm
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I knew what it was.....
So....I can haz cookie NAO?
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 22, 2012)

So how was training bd

* iTouched Epic


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I knew what it was.....
> So....I can haz cookie NAO?
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nyooo. My cookies.

I only share if I get to pet teh pretty birdies. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Nyooo. My cookies.
> 
> I only share if I get to pet teh pretty birdies.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



K. Pet Snowflake....






Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 22, 2012)

Touchwiz.....5





Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (May 22, 2012)

ouch bd, that sucks

---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 PM ----------

Hey dexter or bd, or anybody really. 

Do you know where the thread is on how to deodex a rom or stock rom? I can't find it and want to deodex a leak for the ET4G guys. A lot of them wait for a deodexed version to install and it just dawned on me, that it's a simple script to run that deodexes them. I just want to post the thread up and not take any dev credit. Just to help the guys out.


----------



## Babydollll (May 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> ouch bd, that sucks
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I may have found it.....(maybe?)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=909149Edit: Do you mean this @Boborone?
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 22, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse




Sense 3.0?
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sense 3.0?
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



2.1 with 3.0 elements. 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Mai Amaze is officially S-Off'ed! It's official! The Amaze likes BEER!!!!! (Buddies and Beer!!!!!)

Click to collapse



Congrats BD! Enjoy freedom







boborone said:


> ouch bd, that sucks
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If I am not mistaking you can easily do that with the dsixda kitchen 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2012)

'Sup?

Sent from the brick


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> 'Sup?
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Yo.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 22, 2012)

Teh cake be a lie

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Teh cake be a lie

Click to collapse



-_-

All your cake your cake.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Teh cake be a lie
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



google should make the next version of andriod with the word cake in its name


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> google should make the next version of andriod with the word cake in its name

Click to collapse



They already did.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> They already did.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



which one?
plz don't say cupcake


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> which one?
> plz don't say cupcake

Click to collapse



Cupcake.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Cupcake.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



which means all android versions after cupcake are lies, hope you enjoy your open source iOS


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> which means all android versions after cupcake are lies, hope you enjoy your open source iOS

Click to collapse



Hope you enjoy your closed source iOS clone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hope you enjoy your closed source iOS clone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I am enjoying it quite well


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I am enjoying it quite well

Click to collapse



Excellent.

It's a good system. Being a writer again has allowed me to explore the possibilities of WP7. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Touche! Although WP7 is better than iOShit. Except for that is has fewer apps.

Click to collapse



fewer apps, higher quality


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 22, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Touche! Although WP7 is better than iOShit. Except for that is has fewer apps.

Click to collapse



Yes...it has fewer apps for now. The Lumia line has definitely renewed interest, and with Windows 8 X86 desktop apps will have to be added to the total...







husam666 said:


> fewer apps, higher quality

Click to collapse



Yes. Microsoft is quite strict on applications.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yes...it has fewer apps for now. The Lumia line has definitely renewed interest, and with Windows 8 X86 desktop apps will have to be added to the total...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



although there is a lot of crappy useless sh!+ in the market


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2012)

It's morning on west coast USA...g'morning everyone!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes.

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 06:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It's morning on west coast USA...g'morning everyone!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Good morning drummer, how's it going?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2012)

Too early to tell....been at work for 30 mins and already taking a smoke break haha

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Too early to tell....been at work for 30 mins and already taking a smoke break haha
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



lol,that's pretty normal


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol,that's pretty normal

Click to collapse



"Only in America"

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (May 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yes...it has fewer apps for now. The Lumia line has definitely renewed interest, and with Windows 8 X86 desktop apps will have to be added to the total...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A little birdie told my Mr jase has teh jungle fever

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 22, 2012)

Weird people in thread are weird

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey TSD, good morning.

Click to collapse


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> A little birdie told my Mr jase has teh jungle fever
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Who?...

That's seriously freaky bro. I am actually trying to hook up with a black chick.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Who?...
> 
> That's seriously freaky bro. I am actually trying to hook up with a black chick.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Lulz.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Lulz.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



No seriously. Who would tell you that? Lol

Don't make me hop on my plane and fly to your house to beat it out of you lolol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> No seriously. Who would tell you that? Lol
> 
> Don't make me hop on my plane and fly to your house to beat it out of you lolol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Educated guess

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Educated guess
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



-_-

I hate guessing. Just PM me with the answer so I can...conversate...with this person.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 22, 2012)

Jungle fever 

What kinda thread am i in now  

---------- Post added at 09:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 AM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> -_-

Click to collapse



BTW jase i found that option to turn off my navigation bar it is in the power menu 

I just wasn't looking in the right settings in my rom


----------



## Babydollll (May 22, 2012)

I'm baaaaaaaaaaccccccckkkkkkkkk........


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> BTW jase i found that option to turn off my navigation bar it is in the power menu
> 
> I just wasn't looking in the right settings in my rom

Click to collapse



Facepalm.jpg





Babydoll25 said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaaccccccckkkkkkkkk........

Click to collapse



You want cookie nyao?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Facepalm.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Yesh.


----------



## watt9493 (May 22, 2012)

Meh. I don't wanna be in school

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Meh. I don't wanna be in school
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Why not?


----------



## watt9493 (May 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why not?

Click to collapse



Cause there's nothing more I need to learn.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 22, 2012)

There's always more to learn.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> There's always more to learn.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Not here.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Not here.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Your brain = full?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 22, 2012)

Meh. Almost finished getting Dover up to snuff, (I hope.... )


----------



## watt9493 (May 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Your brain = full?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



With high school stuff yes.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh. Almost finished getting Dover up to snuff, (I hope.... )

Click to collapse



Nice! That's cuz you a baws.







watt9493 said:


> With high school stuff yes.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Meh.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Nice! That's cuz you a baws.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Que paso

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Nice! That's cuz you a baws.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My one (huge) issue with this whole thing.....
Stupid limo chicks are, well....stupid....
(somehow, the limo chicks here (@ General in Union City) are, LESS stupid.....idk, maybe it's the water in Dover)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Que paso
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Boring work is boring.




Babydoll25 said:


> My one (huge) issue with this whole thing.....
> Stupid limo chicks are, well....stupid....
> (somehow, the limo chicks here (@ General in Union City) are, LESS stupid.....idk, maybe it's the water in Dover)

Click to collapse



Wait...only women drive teh limos?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Boring work is boring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. We (as of now) only have male limo drivers and one female cab driver. When I, say "limo chicks" I'm referring to the phone operators that take the calls, make the reservations and dispatch the jobs to the drivers....they are all female, hence the, term "limo chicks" 
(all cab dispatchers, with the exception of Moi....are male)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. We (as of now) only have male limo drivers and one female cab driver. When I, say "limo chicks" I'm referring to the phone operators that take the calls, make the reservations and dispatch the jobs to the drivers....they are all female, hence the, term "limo chicks"
> (all cab dispatchers, with the exception of Moi....are male)

Click to collapse



Ah. Dat makes sence.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (May 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I think I may have found it.....(maybe?)
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=909149Edit: Do you mean this @Boborone?
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thank you thank you thank you

* iTouched Epic


----------



## Babydollll (May 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Ah. Dat makes sence.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Funny thing is.... Since I started referring to them that way....now, everyone else uses it too.... (Even Ray, the owner  )
It does fit them though...Enough cab crap...
What else is new?


----------



## Babydollll (May 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Thank you thank you thank you
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



That was da rite linky??? 
Yay.


----------



## watt9493 (May 22, 2012)

Hehe
Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 22, 2012)

Well after running Aokp based Black Ice rom, i have issues with it, so now i am going to flash an AOSP rom and the only one that will have that has all the settings in it i want is Gummy and looks awesome. 

Hopefully it will be more stable and not randomly reboot or SystemUi force closes.


----------



## Babydollll (May 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Hehe
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



What are we looking at exactly? The fact that your odometer has reset or the fact that you're apparently going faster than the speed of light?? 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well after running Aokp based Black Ice rom, i have issues with it, so now i am going to flash an AOSP rom and the only one that will have that has all the settings in it i want is Gummy and looks awesome.
> 
> Hopefully it will be more stable and not randomly reboot or SystemUi force closes.

Click to collapse



Why don't you pull what you want roms and compile your own? I start with a good stable base, sometimes even stock, and pull mods from roms I like and make my own.

* iTouched Epic


----------



## watt9493 (May 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> What are we looking at exactly? The fact that your odometer has reset or the fact that you're apparently going faster than the speed of light??
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Its my trip odometer at 666

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Its my trip odometer at 666
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse





Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 22, 2012)

I just ground a kindle fire at the library 






But they have an address card on the back and I'm going to return it 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Why don't you pull what you want roms and compile your own? I start with a good stable base, sometimes even stock, and pull mods from roms I like and make my own.
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



Hmm, seems like a lot of work, and don't know where to begin


----------



## Phistachio (May 23, 2012)




----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 23, 2012)

Phistachio said:


>

Click to collapse



Looool

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Phistachio (May 23, 2012)

The laugh of the kid is priceless.


----------



## Babydollll (May 23, 2012)

Router placement is slightly better.
I just wish the damn FiOS tech would've, given me more leeway on placement.....
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Router placement is slightly better.
> I just wish the damn FiOS tech would've, given me more leeway on placement.....
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Move it where ever the damn hell you please. 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Phistachio (May 23, 2012)

I'm so proud of my phone


----------



## trell959 (May 23, 2012)

The kindle fire is returned


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 23, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> I'm so proud of my phone

Click to collapse



What phone is that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (May 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> What phone is that?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



obvi the great and powerful sgs2. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 23, 2012)

This is mine:



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Move it where ever the damn hell you please.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Apparently, I can't.... 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 23, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 23, 2012)

got the inspire back. screen seems completly dead. gonna try sense 4 real quick though.


----------



## dexter93 (May 23, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> I'm so proud of my phone

Click to collapse



Is that a joke? Out of curiosity I just run one test and got these: 



http://db.tt/7ysonAwA

Stock clock, not even set on performance and on a sense 4 port that's still not 100% functional. Pffft.. Samsung...


Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## watt9493 (May 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Is that a joke? Out of curiosity I just run one test and got these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looooooool

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Is that a joke? Out of curiosity I just run one test and got these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stock kernel I can in the 7's 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (May 23, 2012)

Anyone here?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Anyone here?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------

Click to collapse



Me. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2012)

Present

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (May 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



What's wrong?

@skinnydrummer.... Hello.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's wrong?
> 
> @skinnydrummer.... Hello.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (May 23, 2012)

My phone is about to go dead. I'll be back

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 23, 2012)

I am on gummy from and all I can say is wow what a change from black ice, seems a lot more stable and speedier, I found my daily til liquid smooth comes 

Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (May 23, 2012)

Morning folks

Ill have another round thank you.

* iTouched Epic


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Morning folks
> 
> Ill have another round thank you.
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



:beer::beer::beer::thumbup:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> @bd, you think you the only one with Sense?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which sense theme is that ?

Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (May 23, 2012)

I'm scared, someone keeps following me over at the HD7 forums and keeps copying me for no reason at all


----------



## dexter93 (May 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I'm scared, someone keeps following me over at the HD7 forums and keeps copying me for no reason at all

Click to collapse



you mean that you spend time posting there?


----------



## boborone (May 23, 2012)

I'm scared, someone keeps following me over at the HD7 forums and keeps copying me for no reason at all


----------



## Babydollll (May 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> @bd, you think you the only one with Sense?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why would I think that? 
(especially from someone who hates sense..... )
Also, morning
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (May 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why would I think that?
> (especially from someone who hates sense..... )
> Also, morning
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



morning bd


----------



## Babydollll (May 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> morning bd

Click to collapse



Morning Dex!
My Amaze is s-off nao. (read: drunk  )

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (May 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning Dex!
> My Amaze is s-off nao. (read: drunk  )
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm glad you finally let that drunken bear rape it


----------



## Babydollll (May 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I'm glad you finally let that drunken bear rape it

Click to collapse



Damn bear! 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's wrong?
> 
> @skinnydrummer.... Hello.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Tired Jase tired. I am enjoying writing my articles though. Just...tired.

100+ hour work weeks do that...as you know lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Tired Jase tired. I am enjoying writing my articles though. Just...tired.
> 
> 100+ hour work weeks do that...as you know lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Why yes I do..... I worked 94.5 hours last week.... :banghead:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 23, 2012)

Heey mafiosos. So it seems that Google is trying to f#cking me over. A lot of my paid apps are now appearing as not purchased! Who do you think best to contact? Google or the devs


----------



## trell959 (May 23, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heey mafiosos. So it seems that Google is trying to f#cking me over. A lot of my paid apps are now appearing as not purchased! Who do you think best to contact? Google or the devs

Click to collapse



Force close play store, clear data from play store and Google services framework. Now re-launch the play store and they should be there.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Force close play store, clear data from play store and Google services framework. Now re-launch the play store and they should be there.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks, but still didn't work. Maybe I'll try flashing another rom


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 23, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Thanks, but still didn't work. Maybe I'll try flashing another rom

Click to collapse



Confucius say: I feel bad for you son, I got 99 problems but a b*tch ain't one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (May 23, 2012)

^hahaha

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Confucius say: I feel bad for you son, I got 99 problems but a b*tch ain't one.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Except what we discussed yesterday 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> HTC elegance.x
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Is it on the market ? Or on xda?

Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 23, 2012)

Also good morning everyone!! Gummy is yummy. Super smooth and reliable  

Sent from my Sprint Galaxy Nexus CDMA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 23, 2012)

haha, the google page works f#ucking beautifully today  by far my favorite google special yet


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 23, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> haha, the google page works f#ucking beautifully today  by far my favorite google special yet

Click to collapse



Ya and is pretty cool  I am really horrible at piano keys tho 

Sent from a Gummy Bear Inside My Sprint Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (May 23, 2012)

Hi.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm scared, someone keeps following me over at the HD7 forums and keeps copying me for no reason at all

Click to collapse



Damn you  xD


dexter93 said:


> you mean that you spend time posting there?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I help noobs sometimes 
except for the creepy noobs that copy me


----------



## Babydollll (May 23, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Here you go
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1655946

Click to collapse



Cool thanks will try this out  I am really liking faded green right now on gummy rom

Sent from a Gummy Bear Inside My Sprint Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Is it paid?

Click to collapse



Ya...

Sent from a Gummy Bear Inside My Sprint Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 10:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 AM ----------

Does anyone know of a video app that can use any flash site and stream it in the video player? 

That would be very useful for playing stuff on my tv


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 23, 2012)

'Afternoon, It's too hot 

@David, No sorry


----------



## watt9493 (May 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> It's 30 `C here, top that. At least it was yesterday. Today it rained and it was a lot cooler.

Click to collapse



24 c here and not even hot.  

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 23, 2012)

30c here, Insanley hot, it was hailing it down earlier this month


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 23, 2012)

96 Degrees F
35 Degrees C

Haha max i beat you 

Plus it is only going to get hotter today


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> 96 Degrees F
> 35 Degrees C
> 
> Haha max i beat you
> ...

Click to collapse



Dammit 

It's only getting colder here from now on xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dammit
> 
> It's only getting colder here from now on xD

Click to collapse



Its only getting hotter here for the next 3 months 

Sent from a Gummy Bear Inside My Sprint Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Its only getting hotter here for the next 3 months
> 
> Sent from a Gummy Bear Inside My Sprint Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Unlucky XD I think...


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm making a Symbian theme for CM9!

Click to collapse



As long as it doesn;t run like symbian 

but sweet dude


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> As long as it doesn;t run like symbian
> 
> but sweet dude

Click to collapse



LULZ!!!! 

I need to make my own green theme, i just don't think i have the time to spend on learning and trial and error especially with the gf


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LULZ!!!!
> 
> I need to make my own green theme, i just don't think i have the time to spend on learning and trial and error especially with the gf

Click to collapse



She keeping you... "occupied" ? 

How green? Just highlights, status bar icons etc? and like things like that, if so I can do one for you if you'd like


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 23, 2012)

LOL with all 26 videos i posted on filebox and shared them

I made 92cents so far and that is like in 3 weeks LOL 

Might be a year before i get my first payout of 20 bucks unless i post more LOL

---------- Post added at 12:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> She keeping you... "occupied" ?
> 
> How green? Just highlights, status bar icons etc? and like things like that, if so I can do one for you if you'd like

Click to collapse



Pulldown,Status bar icons, Overscroll, keyboard, menus, etc.. 

Also sorta keeping me occupied, more of bothering me with little things,

She has been more occupied lately though with my epic, she won't put it down like i won't put down my nexus LOL


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Haha no.
> 
> Dude, do you know where I can find MIUI stauts bar icons? They look a lot like Symbian icons. *cough*NOKIA*cough*

Click to collapse



Hmm, Tried the theme section for a miui theme for aosp? that or rip from a rom ;D


davidrules7778 said:


> LOL with all 26 videos i posted on filebox and shared them
> 
> I made 92cents so far and that is like in 3 weeks LOL
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XD You made loads 

If you don;t get round to it post your frame work apk up and i'll do it ;D

But ahh, Fair enough and XD she rooted? ;D


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I may have a MIUI rom lying around..

Click to collapse



Sweet, Good luck ;D


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hmm, Tried the theme section for a miui theme for aosp? that or rip from a rom ;D
> 
> XD You made loads
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ya she is rooted, on clean stable gb LOL I am sure i could flash Cm9 as it is pretty stable and bug free to, i just don't feel like it


----------



## watt9493 (May 23, 2012)

If Verizon tries to take my unlimited data I'm going to T-Mobile and getting the gs2

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## M_T_M (May 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> If Verizon tries to take my unlimited data I'm going to T-Mobile and getting the gs2
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



they won't take it if you but the phone at the no contract price....win-win situation for me anyway.
Don't have to renew and I get to get a non-contract monthly plan whilst avoiding the $350 cancellation fee


----------



## Babydollll (May 23, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> they won't take it if you but the phone at the no contract price....win-win situation for me anyway.
> Don't have to renew and I get to get a non-contract monthly plan whilst avoiding the $350 cancellation fee

Click to collapse



I'm not paying for a phone I want subsidized onto my bill. I don't have the cash upfront. And they're changing the TOS of my contract so I get out without an ETF. 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm not paying for a phone I want subsidized onto my bill. I don't have the cash upfront. And they're changing the TOS of my contract so I get out without an ETF.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



So you'd rather pay less to have slower data rates, less coverage, and crappier support? All so you can get a plan that is technically unlimited, but still throttles?



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So you'd rather pay less to have slower data rates, less coverage, and crappier support? All so you can get a plan that is technically unlimited, but still throttles?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



And is 20$ less 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 23, 2012)

Oh yeah, and this:






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## M_T_M (May 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So you'd rather pay less to have slower data rates, less coverage, and crappier support? All so you can get a plan that is technically unlimited, but still throttles?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



THIS^^


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> And is 20$ less
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Dude...$20 is a small price to pay to have a network that actually functions 99.8% of the time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 23, 2012)

Grr had a random reboot?

Jase do u ever have those? 

I think i am going to get a replacement, maybe got a bad apple?


----------



## watt9493 (May 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Dude...$20 is a small price to pay to have a network that actually functions 99.8% of the time.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I'm in city/suburbs 98% of the time. And T-Mobile 4g smokes Verizon's lte where I live. Lte is fast here but everyone in my town c*ck rides it and canceled their main imterwebz cause of it. Almost nobody has T-Mobile.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## M_T_M (May 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Grr had a random reboot?
> 
> Jase do u ever have those?
> 
> I think i am going to get a replacement, maybe got a bad apple?

Click to collapse



here we go again 
let's get on the secondary account user train.....heading to Sprint costumer service island


----------



## dexter93 (May 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> here we go again
> let's get on the secondary account user train.....heading to Sprint costumer service island

Click to collapse



Dont you have a thread to check in rc?


----------



## watt9493 (May 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> here we go again
> let's get on the secondary account user train.....heading to Sprint costumer service island

Click to collapse



On a boat with no paddle in a hurricane!  

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> here we go again
> let's get on the secondary account user train.....heading to Sprint costumer service island

Click to collapse



no just going to the sprint store tomorrow after returning it to stock since i am in my 14 day window to exchange it.

I think i just got unlucky and got a bad one


----------



## M_T_M (May 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Dont you have a thread to check in rc?

Click to collapse



tl;dr

Contact Mikechannon or Ezthunder about your concerns mate. They will get in contact with either the FSM on that forum or do something about it


----------



## M_T_M (May 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> no just going to the sprint store tomorrow after returning it to stock since i am in my 14 day window to exchange it.
> 
> I think i just got unlucky and got a bad one

Click to collapse



the response from the Sprint costumer service rep when you tell him what you want and realizes you flashed thy phone:


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> the response from the Sprint costumer service rep when you tell him what you want and realizes you flashed thy phone:

Click to collapse



He isn't going to know as it is going to be completely stock


----------



## dexter93 (May 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> tl;dr
> 
> Contact Mikechannon or Ezthunder about your concerns mate. They will get in contact with either the FSM on that forum or do something about it

Click to collapse



At least post that there 

lazy mods...


----------



## M_T_M (May 24, 2012)

Not lazy mate. Just dealing with real life atm.
Hope you understand.

Cheers, 



dexter93 said:


> At least post that there
> 
> lazy mods...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SCH-I510 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (May 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Not lazy mate. Just dealing with real life atm.
> Hope you understand.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I don't spend much time there.. rl isnt good


----------



## trell959 (May 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Check pm! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Check pm!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



K

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> K
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



So I decided (with the encouragement of teh devans) to get the sgs2 and go back to T-Mobile. U proud of meh nao? !?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> So I decided (with the encouragement of teh devans) to get the sgs2 and go back to T-Mobile. U proud of meh nao? !?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Yesh! Welcome to da t-mo family (ur already Mafia family)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2012)

Paranoid Android is an awesome ROM! (it's based on cm9, so no superbrick bug)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yesh! Welcome to da t-mo family (ur already Mafia family)
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



But I WAS tmo. Just not when you knew me. I had a defy.  

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Paranoid Android is an awesome ROM! (it's based on cm9, so no superbrick bug)
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm also running it 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm also running it
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



don't worry, I'm taking good care of your note 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> But I WAS tmo. Just not when you knew me. I had a defy.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



then welcome back? 
Also....






Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> then welcome back?
> Also....
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not quite yet

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 24, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Not quite yet
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Text me when you get your new number 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 24, 2012)

I gots meze a new job. Yay for me! Think ill celebrate by having a beer. 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## trell959 (May 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> I gots meze a new job. Yay for me! Think ill celebrate by having a beer.
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



Congrats. Where? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> I gots meze a new job. Yay for me! Think ill celebrate by having a beer.
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



I'm celebrating by thanking you


----------



## boborone (May 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Congrats. Where?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Working for my cousin at his mobile RV repair and custom RV service. He's working on Larry Hagman's RV and doing a ton of custom work to it. Word spread and now his business is really picking up for custom work. Now the mobile repair is getting pushed aside for the time being. I can't wait. Start Monday. 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## boborone (May 24, 2012)

I know it's going to come up

It's this guy





He actually has the bottle from I dream of genie in his RV.

* iTouched Epic


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> I know it's going to come up
> 
> It's this guy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that is 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> I know it's going to come up
> 
> It's this guy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sure he's got other kinds of bottles in there too :beer:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> that is
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'll give you a hint as to what the bottle is nowadays..........

He hangs out with Willie Nelson a lot........

Don't post it if you know it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'll give you a hint as to what the bottle is nowadays..........
> 
> He hangs out with Willie Nelson a lot........
> 
> Don't post it if you know it.

Click to collapse



Rhymes with n00bie.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'll give you a hint as to what the bottle is nowadays..........
> 
> He hangs out with Willie Nelson a lot........
> 
> Don't post it if you know it.

Click to collapse



Actually he quit and is supposed to be in a 12 step program.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2012)




----------



## watt9493 (May 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Text me when you get your new number
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It'll be the same one. Ill transfer it. I'm good with that

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (May 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Actually he quit and is supposed to be in a 12 step program.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Well the guy had cancer and is friends with him. Eh, best hint I could think of.

* iTouched Epic


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2012)

Why am I, still awake

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why am I, still awake
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why am I still awake. Oh yeah, I'm writing a song for an English project

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (May 24, 2012)

Morning Mafia!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 24, 2012)

'Morninh dex: D


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## trell959 (May 24, 2012)

Goodnight Mafia

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2012)

Goddammit 
(look at my post and at the last post)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=26484124


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Goddammit
> (look at my post and at the last post)
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=26484124

Click to collapse



Screw you -_-


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Took a look into his profile. He is not just copying you, he is copying a lot of people. Could be a bot.

Click to collapse



I didn't bother doing so, but there's a lot of people like him


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Dude, do you agree that 9Gag has become trash?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I stopped going there since last month or more


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes. I visited it yesterday, I was on trending, and this happened.
> 
> dislike
> dislike
> ...

Click to collapse



Stupid thanks limit, I didn't even thank anyone today -_-

But anyway, yeah, same here


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2012)

This ROM is even better with the action bar enabled.....
(look at the bar at the bottom of my screenie....)
Pipsqueak approves of this....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Isn't it a little too small?

Click to collapse







Milad, can't you ever have anything positive to say about one of my posts? 
Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Milad, can't you ever have anything positive to say about one of my posts?

Click to collapse



You're asking an Iranian to be positive about something an American owns?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Milad, can't you ever have anything positive to say about one of my posts?
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse








Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> It's like you want us to hate you.

Click to collapse



Yes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, I'm happy you finally you rooted your phones.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My amaze was always rooted...just not s-off. The note took longer cuz I got it after my, mom went into the hospital. Also, Samsung is VERY different than HTC. (just, give Me fastboot and,adb any day over download mode and Odin/Heimdall)....I don't blindly rush into things. I do research and my due diligence before rooting, flashing...ect.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My amaze was always rooted...just not s-off. The note took longer cuz I got it after my, mom went into the hospital. Also, Samsung is VERY different than HTC. *(just, give Me fastboot and,adb any day over download mode and Odin/Heimdall)....*I don't blindly rush into things. I do research and my due diligence before rooting, flashing...ect.

Click to collapse



Ummmm...that's all I used to unlock my GNex....

I didn't even touch Odin/Heimdall lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Ummmm...that's all I used to unlock my GNex....
> 
> I didn't even touch Odin/Heimdall lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



That's because YOU HAVE A NEXUS PHONE. (duh)  Fastboot (and adb) are ALL that's, needed on the Nexus line. It was true for my N1 and NS and it's, true for the GNex.
(although I'm aware of reports of Odin working with/for Samsung manufactured Nexii)
I was mostly referring to Touchwiz branded devices ala Galaxy Note, Galaxy II, Galaxy III.....ect
Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's because YOU HAVE A NEXUS PHONE. (duh)  Fastboot (and adb) are ALL that's, needed on the Nexus line. It was true for my N1 and NS and it's, true for the GNex.
> (although I'm aware of reports of Odin working with/for Samsung manufactured Nexii)
> I was mostly referring to Touchwiz branded devices ala Galaxy Note, Galaxy II, Galaxy III.....ect

Click to collapse



Pfft. Touchwiz devices, like they matter.



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Pfft. Touchwiz devices, like they matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Well, the Note HAD TW on it....so..... Pffffffffffft to you too  


Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (May 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well, the Note HAD TW on it....so..... Pffffffffffft to you too
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Say BD...is your Android avatar about to lift off or had one too many bean burritos?  


Also...ohai


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Say BD...is your Android avatar about to lift off or had one too many bean burritos?
> 
> 
> Also...ohai

Click to collapse



Ohai
It's a ROOTED Android. 
Silly Mod is silly.... 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My amaze was always rooted...just not s-off. The note took longer cuz I got it after my, mom went into the hospital. Also, Samsung is VERY different than HTC. (just, give Me fastboot and,adb any day over download mode and Odin/Heimdall)....I don't blindly rush into things. I do research and my due diligence before rooting, flashing...ect.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Someone I know got a Note today, I'm now Jelly of you  that thing is a beast


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What about Loki and Thor?!

Click to collapse



They got eaten by Kratos after he ran out Greek gods.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Someone I know got a Note today, I'm now Jelly of you  that thing is a beast

Click to collapse



Yup it is.....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 24, 2012)

Good morning Mafia.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Good morning Mafia.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Morning. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2012)

Morning from left coast USA!

Just having a Bohemian's breakfast...sideways, Tapatalk style.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## M_T_M (May 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Morning from left coast USA!
> 
> Just having a Bohemian's breakfast...sideways, Tapatalk style.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eww...a smoker 

Also.....is that your hand?


----------



## conantroutman (May 24, 2012)

Smoking is awesome... 





(don't smoke kids, apparently its bad...) 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## M_T_M (May 24, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Smoking is awesome...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eww a smok....wait, didn't I just said that?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Eww...a smoker
> 
> Also.....is that your hand?

Click to collapse




 Yes, that's my hand haha why?
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 24, 2012)

Yes smoking is very bad for your health. It's why we give it to cancer patients. 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## trell959 (May 24, 2012)

Hookah? Weed? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Smoking is awesome...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Smoking is great with drinking, but i don't like smoking otherwise unless its a cigar


----------



## trell959 (May 24, 2012)

Bump

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2012)

Help!!!! 

I am peeling alive!!

Damn sunburn 

I put on sunblock and i always seem to get sunburn in one spot


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2012)

I am peeling alive!!

Damn sunburn 

I put on sunblock and i always seem to get sunburn in one spot


----------



## trell959 (May 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Help!!!!
> 
> I am peeling alive!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ouch bro :thumbdown:

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I am peeling alive!!
> 
> Damn sunburn
> 
> I put on sunblock and i always seem to get sunburn in one spot

Click to collapse



What KINDA SORCERY IS THIS?


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> What KINDA SORCERY IS THIS?

Click to collapse



The kind that makes you question it


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Seems that those spam bots really got into you...
> 
> Sent from my Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



I might leave off topic for a week, there has been way too much MOD trolls around here, editing stuff and being annoying


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Seems that those spam bots really got into you...
> 
> Sent from my Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



I might leave off topic for a week, there has been way too much MOD trolls around here, editing stuff and being annoying


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I might leave off topic for a week, there has been way too much MOD trolls around here, editing stuff and being annoying

Click to collapse




Son of a b*TCH 

I am screwed


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I might leave off topic for a week, there has been way too much MOD trolls around here, editing stuff and being annoying

Click to collapse



Son of a b*TCH 

I am screwed


----------



## M_T_M (May 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I might leave off topic for a week, there has been way too much MOD trolls around here, editing stuff and being annoying

Click to collapse



Dooooooooooo Eeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I might leave off topic for a week, there has been way too much MOD trolls around here, editing stuff and being annoying

Click to collapse



Noooooo


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I might leave off topic for a week, there has been way too much MOD trolls around here, editing stuff and being annoying

Click to collapse



Dooooooooooo Eeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 24, 2012)

My phone is fixed  It now turns on wihout being in a wall & It doesn't think it's charging when it's not which saes battery again 

Turns out corrosion and junk inside the usb thing


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> My phone is fixed  It now turns on wihout being in a wall & It doesn't think it's charging when it's not which saes battery again
> 
> Turns out corrosion and junk inside the usb thing

Click to collapse



what phone did u fix?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> what phone did u fix?

Click to collapse



SGS2 I borked it a while ago when skiing


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> SGS2 I borked it a while ago when skiing

Click to collapse



oh ya its been awhile since i have seen u talking about it, i thought you might of got a new phone by now 

---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------

Also i made my 1st dollar on file box on 19 more bucks to go til i can get paid 

LOL


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> oh ya its been awhile since i have seen u talking about it, i thought you might of got a new phone by now
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahhh  Nahh, not yet 

XDXD Awesome dude  Need views or anything for money? xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2012)

Anyone recommend a good web browser for android?

I tried chrome, i do like it but i need flash!!!

Opera is ok but kinda slow

Stock seems pretty good for me so far.

Any other suggestions? 

---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> Anyone recommend a good web browser for android?
> 
> I tried chrome, i do like it but i need flash!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NVRMIND stock it is, it works for everything i want it to do


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 24, 2012)

I prefer stock as well. Both on tablet and phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus with CyanogenMod 9


----------



## watt9493 (May 24, 2012)

I like dolphin browser

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 24, 2012)

I use Chrome.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 24, 2012)

I get my braces off today! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Congrats! I used to have them... they suck balls.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Hell yeah. I've had them for 5 years! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I like dolphin browser
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



This

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2012)

Meh.
Chrome browser>	stock >	Dolphin browser >	Opera
Pipsqueak haz spoken. Your argument is invalid

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I prefer stock as well. Both on tablet and phone.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



I went back to dolphin as it does everything very well i need it for, plus the addons are awesome!!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I went back to dolphin as it does everything very well i need it for, plus the addons are awesome!!

Click to collapse



Meh. I use the XDA app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2012)

Another reboot 

I am going to try clean install and only restore apps from the market and no data and see if that helps


----------



## trell959 (May 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> 5 years! That's torture! I had them for 2 years only...
> 
> Sent from my Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



I know, but my mouth was really f***ed up







Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> Chrome browser>	stock >	Dolphin browser >	Opera
> Pipsqueak haz spoken. Your argument is invalid
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Dude. Reboot is caused by bad kernels. Try changing your kernel.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



HMM, ok....

Even though i have had reboots on black ice with the kernal on that one, tried 2 other kernals on that as well and had reboots

And now on gummy rom with the included kernal and have far less reboots but seem to get at least 1 daily, 

I maybe have some bad app data or something since it is happenning on multiple kernals/roms or bad hardware


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 24, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 24, 2012)

Sad Jase is sad. Thread deleted. /sigh.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (May 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Sad Jase is sad. Thread deleted. /sigh.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Which one, space phone is there


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> Which one, space phone is there

Click to collapse



See pic above.

It turned into a five page flame war before someone snuffed it out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Pissed off that dude pretty good thou.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Loool. We pissed of several dudes. It was hilarious.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I loved it when he said go **** yourselves. Typical retarded comeback.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Yeap. Several times. Plus the added bonus of poor grammar on their part. Lolol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2012)

Well tried a kernal put me in boot loop so i wiped then reflash the black ice rom cause i like it better and only restored 1 apps data, that i really need and starting from scratch on the rest 

If i still get reboots, its going back for a new one


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well tried a kernal put me in boot loop so i wiped then reflash the black ice rom cause i like it better and only restored 1 apps data, that i really need and starting from scratch on the rest
> 
> If i still get reboots, its going back for a new one

Click to collapse








I don't think you should be using a Nexus....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (May 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Pissed off that dude pretty good thou.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Hahahahaha we should do that more often

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I don't think you should be using a Nexus....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



GTFO!!!

I have tried everything and no matter what i have done, i seem to get reboots. 

I don't know what the hell is going on


----------



## trell959 (May 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> GTFO!!!
> 
> I have tried everything and no matter what i have done, i seem to get reboots.
> 
> I don't know what the hell is going on

Click to collapse



Are you restoring apps via tibu? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Loool. We pissed of several dudes. It was hilarious.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



awesomeness


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Are you restoring apps via tibu?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I had been, then i tried restoring them via play store and restoring only data via titanium,

I did restore some from titanium cause they arent on the market like themes and what not.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> GTFO!!!
> 
> I have tried everything and no matter what i have done, i seem to get reboots.
> 
> I don't know what the hell is going on

Click to collapse



When the phone was stock was it 4.0.3 or 4.0.4?

And what recovery are you using?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> When the phone was stock was it 4.0.3 or 4.0.4?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



4.0.4


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> 4.0.4

Click to collapse



And the ROM's you are using now?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> And the ROM's you are using now?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



4.0.4 based


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> 4.0.4 based

Click to collapse



Are you checking your MD5 sums?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Are you checking your MD5 sums?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse




For the roms?


----------



## trell959 (May 25, 2012)

Braces are gone 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> No, for your cats.

Click to collapse



ok explain to me whats up with the md5 sums? Is it a way to make sure i got the rom properly downloaded?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Mdsums determines if the ROM is properly downloaded and is not corrupt. Are ROM cookers provide the md5sums in their ROM thread or download page. There is a free program you cat get to check them.
> 
> On another note, try CM9. It's most stable.

Click to collapse



Wouldn't they not flash if they were corrupt or wouldn't open?

Also i restored all my settings manually if i get a reboot i am going to do some table flipping


----------



## boborone (May 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Braces are gone
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



pics of the new grill



m1l4droid said:


> On another note, try CM9. It's most stable.

Click to collapse



crazy times when cm is the most stable rom



davidrules7778 said:


> Wouldn't they not flash if they were corrupt or wouldn't open?
> 
> Also i restored all my settings manually if i get a reboot i am going to do some table flipping

Click to collapse



you can flash any .zip whether is's corrupt or not, even a zip that just says "hi you just flashed a zip"

" and is also commonly used to check data integrity"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MD5


----------



## watt9493 (May 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> For me, they haven't been flashed when they were corrupt. But you never know..

Click to collapse



I've had multiple ones work corrupted.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Congrats! I used to have them... they suck balls.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Really?? Nobody made a comment about milads braces and sucking balls? 
Mafia I am disappointed


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> pics of the new grill
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





watt9493 said:


> I've had multiple ones work corrupted.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Could it be a coincidence thatthe 2 roms i download didn't download properly?

Also can us still get into a zip file if its corrupted? 

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------

Thanks guys!!

Will see if my fresh install keeps clean if not then, i will try redownloading the rom and check to verify the md5 sum


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2012)

Reading some posts from pages behind, Jase I love you man xD xD -no homo-


----------



## trell959 (May 25, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Babydollll (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I had been, then i tried restoring them via play store and restoring only data via titanium,
> 
> I did restore some from titanium cause they arent on the market like themes and what not.

Click to collapse



I never restore data via titanium backup. It can (and, apparently is...in your case) cause issues....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Reading some posts from pages behind, Jase I love you man xD xD -no homo-

Click to collapse



Lolol.

Why thank you. At least someone does.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Reading some posts from pages behind, Jase I love you man xD xD -no homo-

Click to collapse



Lolol.

Why thank you. At least someone does.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (May 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Reading some posts from pages behind, Jase I love you man xD xD -no homo-

Click to collapse





jaseglenn4 said:


> Lolol.
> 
> Why thank you. At least someone does.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> Lolol.
> 
> Why thank you. At least someone does.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



..


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> ..

Click to collapse



-_-

What?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 25, 2012)

Meh.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Meh meh.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I never restore data via titanium backup. It can (and, apparently is...in your case) cause issues....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What do u use to save ur settings? 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## RcrdBrt (May 25, 2012)

Uhuhuh

Inviato dal mio Nexus S con Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (May 25, 2012)

I've never had to wear nice pants and shoes to work in a shop before. My cousin runs a tight ship. But that's part of the reason he gets to work on the real nice million dollar rv's. Gotta get a hair cut and shave my beard this weekend.


----------



## watt9493 (May 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Where's my shotgun?!?
> 
> Sent from my Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Mustard gas

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 25, 2012)

^yes

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Mustard gas
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Too weak, at minimum has to be VX.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> ROM settings? No my friend you can't restore them with TiBu. It will most definitely cause problems. I restore them manually. I just restore apks with TiBu and data for user apps only with MyBackup.
> 
> Sent from my Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



No app settings  I never restore from settings 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 07:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 AM ----------

Well there is the reboot 

About the md5 sum? How to i check it to make sure its ok? Just see if the numbers match up? or what?


----------



## trell959 (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> No app settings  I never restore from settings
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just make sure the numbers match up. I check it with a file manager. Long press the zip and press details. It should show the md5...

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Just make sure the numbers match up. I check it with a file manager. Long press the zip and press details. It should show the md5...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I did and they do match up 

Also is a reboot directly to the boot animation a reboot? Or is that something else?

Should i fix permissions maybe?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I did and they do match up
> 
> Also is a reboot directly to the boot animation a reboot? Or is that something else?
> 
> Should i fix permissions maybe?

Click to collapse



I believe its a soft reboot, but I might have just made up that word,  but I think so ;D





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## trell959 (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I did and they do match up
> 
> Also is a reboot directly to the boot animation a reboot? Or is that something else?
> 
> Should i fix permissions maybe?

Click to collapse



Soft reboot is what I hear it as. Are you wiping when flashing? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 25, 2012)

Wait...are you using clockword mod David?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Soft reboot is what I hear it as. Are you wiping when flashing?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes i always wipe.






jaseglenn4 said:


> Wait...are you using clockword mod David?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



No I am using TWRP?

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes i always wipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Should I switch recoveries? Bummer cause I really Like this one 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Should I switch recoveries? Bummer cause I really Like this one
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Maybe you should try... 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Maybe you should try...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Aww man  can I just flash the zip in my current recovery? Or should I fast boot it

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## M_T_M (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Aww man  can I just flash the zip in my current recovery? Or should I fast boot it
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse










Also...Hola!!!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Aww man  can I just flash the zip in my current recovery? Or should I fast boot it
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



You didn't flash TWRP in clockwork did you?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Also...Hola!!!

Click to collapse



U little!! Also I can flash it via fast boot so there 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You didn't flash TWRP in clockwork did you?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



No I didn't I fast booted it  

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> No I didn't I fast booted it
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Hmmm...Confucius say: Man who cannot properly flash a Nexus device, need not be using technology.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hmmm...Confucius say: Man who cannot properly flash a Nexus device, need not be using technology.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Look I followed all the instructions and everything flashed fine, I have tried different kernals , rooms and checked md5 sums, restored all apps and no data except one app which is just a game save. 
So i know how, I was just asking for help or any other thoughts, I am going to try clockwork mod recovery now and see if that changes, if not then I am going to start from stock and reroot and unlock boot loader again, if it happens again, after all that , going in for a replacement.

I was asking u cause u have had ur galaxy nexus for awhile and thought u might help and not insult me with your troll posts 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Look I followed all the instructions and everything flashed fine, I have tried different kernals , rooms and checked md5 sums, restored all apps and no data except one app which is just a game save.
> So i know how, I was just asking for help or any other thoughts, I am going to try clockwork mod recovery now and see if that changes, if not then I am going to start from stock and reroot and unlock boot loader again, if it happens again, after all that , going in for a replacement.
> 
> I was asking u cause u have had ur galaxy nexus for awhile and thought u might help and not insult me with your troll posts
> ...

Click to collapse



No rage man no rage! We're all a family </3

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Look I followed all the instructions and everything flashed fine, I have tried different kernals , rooms and checked md5 sums, restored all apps and no data except one app which is just a game save.
> So i know how, I was just asking for help or any other thoughts, I am going to try clockwork mod recovery now and see if that changes, if not then I am going to start from stock and reroot and unlock boot loader again, if it happens again, after all that , going in for a replacement.
> 
> I was asking u cause u have had ur galaxy nexus for awhile and thought u might help and not insult me with your troll posts
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Look I followed all the instructions and everything flashed fine, I have tried different kernals , rooms and checked md5 sums, restored all apps and no data except one app which is just a game save.
> So i know how, I was just asking for help or any other thoughts, I am going to try clockwork mod recovery now and see if that changes, if not then I am going to start from stock and reroot and unlock boot loader again, if it happens again, after all that , going in for a replacement.
> 
> I was asking u cause u have had ur galaxy nexus for awhile and thought u might help and not insult me with your troll posts
> ...

Click to collapse









In all seriousness, I've never had that issue. I simply unlocked, loaded recovery, deleted file, and flashed. Never had issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> In all seriousness, I've never had that issue. I simply unlocked, loaded recovery, deleted file, and flashed. Never had issues.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



What file did u delete? Do u think if I didn't delete the file, it would have something to do with it?

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 10:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 AM ----------




M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



good bye off topic!!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> What file did u delete? Do u think if I didn't delete the file, it would have something to do with it?
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The file that causes recovery to be deleted/not function in the stock ROM...you seriously didn't?

FYI, this is me not trolling.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## M_T_M (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> good bye off topic!!

Click to collapse



At first I was like





But then I was like


----------



## Babydollll (May 25, 2012)

Once the bootloader is unlocked....it's UNLOCKED UNTIL YOU LOCK IT (fastboot oem lock)....
 Just fastboot flash recovery name_of_recovery_image and then reflash su.zip.....if that doesn't work.....
GET A DAMN FLIP PHONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have no clue why this took so long to post....


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Once the bootloader is unlocked....it's UNLOCKED UNTIL YOU LOCK IT (fastboot oem lock)....
> Just fastboot flash recovery name_of_recovery_image and then reflash su.zip.....if that doesn't work.....
> GET A DAMN FLIP PHONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111

Click to collapse



yes i know, why do u think i am such a noob i know how to flash things via fastboot 

Everything works fine, i am just trying to narrow down my soft reboot issue?

I don't think its the recovery.

Like i said i am going to start from scratch, redownload my drivers, recovery image, su.zip and Start over and check all md5 of all of those and try again.


----------



## Babydollll (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> yes i know, why do u think i am such a noob i know how to flash things via fastboot
> 
> Everything works fine, i am just trying to narrow down my soft reboot issue?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't necessarily think you're a n00b. I do think however, that if your having issues rooting/flashing a Nexus phone....there's a problem


----------



## M_T_M (May 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't necessarily think you're a n00b. I do think however, that if your having issues rooting/flashing a Nexus phone....there's a problem

Click to collapse



I do


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't necessarily think you're a n00b. I do think however, that if your having issues rooting/flashing a Nexus phone....there's a problem

Click to collapse



the problem is i don't have problems rooting or flashing, i have done it perfectly and read up on it and followed all instructions and everything went through like it should, i just don't know what is causing my phone to soft reboot to the boot animation, randomly, it does not happen at any specific time, just at random times even when i am not using it 

I know for a fact that it is not an app data causing it as i started clean and redid all my app settings 

Question when i change roms i wipe the factory reset in recovery, should i wipe the system too? I was told not to. But just a thought..


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> the problem is i don't have problems rooting or flashing, i have done it perfectly and read up on it and followed all instructions and everything went through like it should, i just don't know what is causing my phone to soft reboot to the boot animation, randomly, it does not happen at any specific time, just at random times even when i am not using it
> 
> I know for a fact that it is not an app data causing it as i started clean and redid all my app settings
> 
> Question when i change roms i wipe the factory reset in recovery, should i wipe the system too? I was told not to. But just a thought..

Click to collapse



Facepalm.jpg

Please tell me you're trolling.

YOU HAVE TO WIPE SYSTEM. OTHERWISE THE PREVIOUS ROM FILES ARE STILL THERE.

You gotta be kidding me. If you're serious, then that's your problem.

Factory reset on the GNex only wipes out apps and user settings. You have to wipe out the system.

Who the f*ck told you not to?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Facepalm.jpg
> 
> Please tell me you're trolling.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FML!!!!!

I am going to crawl in a black hole now and die


----------



## Babydollll (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> the problem is i don't have problems rooting or flashing, i have done it perfectly and read up on it and followed all instructions and everything went through like it should, i just don't know what is causing my phone to soft reboot to the boot animation, randomly, it does not happen at any specific time, just at random times even when i am not using it
> 
> I know for a fact that it is not an app data causing it as i started clean and redid all my app settings
> 
> Question when i change roms i wipe the factory reset in recovery, should i wipe the system too? I was told not to. But just a thought..

Click to collapse



In recovery you wipe data/factory reset, dalvik, cache. If there's a requirement to wipe/format system, it should be listed in the ROM thread.
I usually use a "superwipe" zip on my htc phones, so that wipes system.  On my Note I just wipe data, dalvik, cache and I've had NO issues....


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> FML!!!!!
> 
> I am going to crawl in a black hole now and die

Click to collapse



I don't remember who said it but said it didn't need to be done 

Goodbye for a few days while i go smack my head against the table


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> In recovery you wipe data/factory reset, dalvik, cache. If there's a requirement to wipe/format system, it should be listed in the ROM thread.

Click to collapse



With the GNex you have to wipe system whenever switching to a different ROM. Period. If not then everything gets corrupted. I know this first hand. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> In recovery you wipe data/factory reset, dalvik, cache. If there's a requirement to wipe/format system, it should be listed in the ROM thread.
> I usually use a "superwipe" zip on my htc phones, so that wipes system.  On my Note I just wipe data, dalvik, cache and I've had NO issues....

Click to collapse



No instructions to wipe system on wipe data/factory reset 

---------- Post added at 10:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 AM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> With the GNex you have to wipe system whenever switching to a different ROM. Period. If not then everything gets corrupted. I know this first hand. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



well going to do that, i bet i had stock rom files still in there


----------



## Babydollll (May 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> With the GNex you have to wipe system whenever switching to a different ROM. Period. If not then everything gets corrupted. I know this first hand. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



It wasn't an issue with the N1 or NS. I don't have the GNex.... 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for telling me jase, i bet that will definitely fix the problem 

If not then i am going to jump off a bridge 


I want to smack the person that told me i don't need to wipe system


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I don't remember who said it but said it didn't need to be done
> 
> Goodbye for a few days while i go smack my head against the table

Click to collapse



Don't be sad bro. If someone told you not to, then it's their fault. Especially coming from stock, you would have to wipe as it is completely different from a custom ROM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Thanks for telling me jase, i bet that will definitely fix the problem
> 
> If not then i am going to jump off a bridge
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Of note, in TWRP wipe everything. Every single option. (Depending on your version of TWRP NOT THE SD option LOL). Then flash.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Of note, in TWRP wipe everything. Every single option. (Depending on your version of TWRP NOT THE SD LOL). Then flash.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



U mean wipe:

1. Factory Reset
2. Cache
3. Dalvik Cache
4. System

Even tho factory rest does cache and dalvik cache?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I've never wiped system on my NS either. No problems.

Click to collapse



Different era/type of phone. Note you have separate partitions for user data, system data, and external/SD data?

The GNex has it all in one unit. No clue why, but if I don't wipe system data I have the same issue as David. Continuous, random reboots. The whole thing comes unhinged. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> U mean wipe:
> 
> 1. Factory Reset
> 2. Cache
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. All of it. Twice if you have to.







m1l4droid said:


> It does cache. Not dalvik.

Click to collapse



^This.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Different era/type of phone. Note you have separate partitions for user data, system data, and external/SD data?
> 
> The GNex has it all in one unit. No clue why, but if I don't wipe data I have the same issue as David. Continuous, random reboots. The whole thing comes unhinged. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Again thanks!!! i am restoring my apps via market and hopefully will be good 

---------- Post added at 11:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 AM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> Yes. All of it. Twice if you have to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well crap i just dude factory which does cache and system, think i should redo it and do all?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Again thanks!!! i am restoring my apps via market and hopefully will be good

Click to collapse



Nice. As long as everything is valid and not corrupted, you should be good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2012)

hello everyone, and M_T_M


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> From this I assume M_T_M is some kind of intruder?

Click to collapse



When is M_T_M not an intruder


----------



## dexter93 (May 25, 2012)

Hello guys!

urgent online mafia meeting with twitch. everyone join immediately!!

irc.freenode.net 
channel: #GLIsviluppatori

online client : http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=GLIsviluppatori&uio=d4


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> From this I assume M_T_M is some kind of intruder?

Click to collapse



no, he's a "thing"


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> urgent online mafia meeting with twitch. everyone join immediately!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



joined!!!


----------



## watt9493 (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I don't remember who said it but said it didn't need to be done
> 
> Goodbye for a few days while i go smack my head against the table

Click to collapse



We've all been there dave

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> We've all been there dave
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



ya, i have just had a bad morning,

Some asshole graffitied my back window 

Luckily it was just one of those window markers and came off easy


----------



## watt9493 (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya, i have just had a bad morning,
> 
> Some asshole graffitied my back window
> 
> Luckily it was just one of those window markers and came off easy

Click to collapse



Meh. Coulda been worse. I've had my whole truck bubble wrapped before.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Meh. Coulda been worse. I've had my whole truck bubble wrapped before.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Bubble wrapped isn't as bad as the whole car egged with 3 cartons 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## watt9493 (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Bubble wrapped isn't as bad as the whole car egged with 3 cartons
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Its pretty bad when all you have to cut it is a key 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 25, 2012)

Meh

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Its pretty bad when all you have to cut it is a key
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



oh i ya that is true where you not at someones house or your house or some place that has scissors?


----------



## Babydollll (May 25, 2012)

Can I go home NAO?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> oh i ya that is true where you not at someones house or your house or some place that has scissors?

Click to collapse



Parking lot at school 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Parking lot at school
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



damn i am surprised that didn't get caught if they had all that bubble wrap


----------



## watt9493 (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> damn i am surprised that didn't get caught if they had all that bubble wrap

Click to collapse



They got out early for junior prom. And the lot is off campus.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Meh. Coulda been worse. I've had my whole truck bubble wrapped before.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse











davidrules7778 said:


> Bubble wrapped isn't as bad as the whole car egged with 3 cartons
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



You guys are kidding right? I've been duck taped! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You guys are kidding right? I've been duck taped!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



ugg  

That must of killed your paint


----------



## Babydollll (May 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You guys are kidding right? I've been duck taped!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



*duct not duck.....


----------



## trell959 (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ugg
> 
> That must of killed your paint

Click to collapse



No its when someone lays a long strip of duct tape (sticky side up) in the street. Then when someone runs it over, it gets stuck on you tires, brakes, axle, etc. And its very hard to deal with 







Babydoll25 said:


> *duct not duck.....

Click to collapse



 I thought something was wrong. Check your pm! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> *duct not duck.....

Click to collapse



AHEM:





















I know its the brand   but still take that


----------



## Babydollll (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> AHEM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No.jpg
Snowflake DOES NOT approve of the quoted post above....
note small print *brand DUCT tape....


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2012)

This is the final straw!





Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Image fail.

Click to collapse



I tried twice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




original





right now

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 26, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Tapatalk is failing, try xda servers.

Click to collapse



They're both failing.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> They're both failing.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> They're both failing.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Nao we can see it,
Say hi to mai friend Lisa
I finally stopped working long enough to have a night off.....
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2012)

Lisa
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Lisa
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



tell lisa I says howdy


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Lisa
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bright picture is out of focus. You haz better pic?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2012)

She says hi.
Better pic?

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> She says hi.
> Better pic?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



She's a lil thing


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> She's a lil thing

Click to collapse



Yeah. She's really, really nice. :beer:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah. She's really, really nice. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm going to take that differently then you probably intended. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (May 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah. She's really, really nice. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well tell a limo chick to dispatch one quick for 1000 mile road trip!


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2012)

I'm getting an iguana. Help me think of names.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (May 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm getting an iguana. Help me think of names.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Iggy Pop


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I'm going to take that differently then you probably intended.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I meant she's a NICE PERSON.... jeez 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> Iggy Pop

Click to collapse



This. ^^ Pipsqueak approves of this name.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> This. ^^ Pipsqueak approves of this name.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Its a natural fit.

Done for the same reason I named my cat LaToya Jackson.  She looks half black/half white, and she's always whining about something.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Its a natural fit.
> 
> Done for the same reason I named my cat LaToya Jackson.  She looks half black and she's always whining about something.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



haha

named mine Borden, cause he looks like a dairy cow












nickname is Kitler, he's got the number 333, only half evil


----------



## trell959 (May 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Its a natural fit.
> 
> Done for the same reason I named my cat LaToya Jackson.  She looks half black/half white, and she's always whining about something.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Off topic...what city to you live in? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Off topic...what city to you live in?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Err...why?  I'm near San Diego.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (May 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Err...why?  I'm near San Diego.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Just wondering to be honest.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> haha
> 
> named mine Borden, cause he looks like a dairy cow
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool names!  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 26, 2012)

hey watt

get him a leash






and make this his theme song







---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------







that's the pic I use as my fb pic

He yawns alot, caught him right in the middle of one, everyone thinks he's growling like a lion or tiger, nope, he's just sleepy. Like I said, half evil. Looks scary, real sweet. But boy is he a f***ing terror. He's a brat in a half.


----------



## trell959 (May 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> hey watt
> 
> get him a leash
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Twinkie will F him up! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Twinkie will F him up!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



idk man, he's declawed and tears up my girl's cat who has all his claws.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2012)

Well got a reboot, I think its gotta be related to overheating, I took off my case and it doesn't seem to be heating up if I can make it to Sunday with out a reboot I found my issue 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 26, 2012)

Silly cats. Such odd creatures. Maybe that's why they now own the interwebz.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well got a reboot, I think its gotta be related to overheating, I took off my case and it doesn't seem to be heating up if I can make it to Sunday with out a reboot I found my issue
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Are you using fast charge while overclocked? And if so is the GPU or CPU overclocked?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (May 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Silly cats. Such odd creatures. Maybe that's why they now own the interwebz.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Cats are on the net cause dog owners are outside.






---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> Are you using fast charge while overclocked? And if so is the GPU or CPU overclocked?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You know dam well david doesn't know what that means, he doesn't read the op. Just looks for the dl link.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> You know dam well david doesn't know what that means, he doesn't read the op. Just looks for the dl link.

Click to collapse






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Are you using fast charge while overclocked? And if so is the GPU or CPU overclocked?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Nope..

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> Cats are on the net cause dog owners are outside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



***** please I know what that means as I have that in my settings 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2012)

Anyway this is delicious: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (May 26, 2012)

My mom liked the Kindle Fire so much that she bought one....

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (May 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ***** please I know what that means as I have that in my settings
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



do you know what they mean?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> do you know what they mean?

Click to collapse



what fast charge?

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (May 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> what fast charge?
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



quit stalling and answer


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> quit stalling and answer

Click to collapse



Drunk and watching movie leave me alone 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (May 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Drunk and watching movie leave me alone
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I rest my case


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> I rest my case

Click to collapse



Suck on my balls

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (May 26, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Come on kids, be nice to each other.

Click to collapse



....

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Suck on my balls
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Signature-worthy reply.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Suck on my balls
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Mr. Garrison

Sent from my ADR6400L

---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 AM ----------

i killed it


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Mr. Garrison
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



MAMA
I killed a thread


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> MAMA
> I killed a thread

Click to collapse



lulz


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> lulz

Click to collapse



What's up watt?


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> What's up watt?

Click to collapse



trying to figure out when my contract is over so i can leave verizon. how about you?


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> trying to figure out when my contract is over so i can leave verizon. how about you?

Click to collapse



eating, hopefully that i will study for my finals afterwords :/


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> eating, hopefully that i will study for my finals afterwords :/

Click to collapse



.study for all the things!


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> .study for all the things!

Click to collapse



yeah right


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> yeah right

Click to collapse



study none of the things


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> study none of the things

Click to collapse



yep 

one does not simply study even one of the things


----------



## rr5678 (May 26, 2012)

You your whippersnappers and your 1GB of RAM in your devices. I remember when my computer only had FOUR MEGABYTES of RAM and 300MB of hard drive space


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> yep
> 
> one does not simply study even one of the things

Click to collapse



one does not simply study.


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2012)

rr5678 said:


> You your whippersnappers and your 1GB of RAM in your devices. I remember when my computer only had FOUR MEGABYTES of RAM and 300MB of hard drive space

Click to collapse



You never replied to my PM and my friend is still running webos


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Cam, don't you new to change tour number if you leave Verizon? Isn't that inconvenient?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



No. I can copy it right to T-Mobile 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 26, 2012)

rr5678 said:


> You your whippersnappers and your 1GB of RAM in your devices. I remember when my computer only had FOUR MEGABYTES of RAM and 300MB of hard drive space

Click to collapse



Sad Jase sad... say, what ever happened yesterday with our Don?

On a side note...ummm....okay?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2012)

Zzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.............................

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2012)

N00bs

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 26, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Internet Y U NO FASTER! I have to wait 2 more hours for this movie to finish downloading!

Click to collapse



Meh I just downloaded a 10GB game in 26 minutes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 26, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> The movie is 1.66 GB and it takes roughly 6.5 hours for me to download.. 1 h 40 mins remaining.

Click to collapse



Holy crap. 6.5hrs? What are you on dial up?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Lolwut? No 256 kbps.

Click to collapse



Dial up here is faster, heck sprint's 1x is that speed and 3g is faster lol

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## M_T_M (May 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Dial up here is faster, heck sprint's 1x is that speed and 3g is faster lol
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse





Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1086426
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No its just sprint. They blow

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## M_T_M (May 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> No its just sprint. They blow
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse





Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> only 2 more minutes....

Click to collapse



Gonna be a terrible movie 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2012)

Meh.
Whaddya think of this wallpaper??


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> Whaddya think of this wallpaper??

Click to collapse



never saw hentai, but I know where this is going


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> never saw hentai, but I know where this is going

Click to collapse



Lulz

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> never saw hentai, but I know where this is going

Click to collapse



I got it from arstechnica.com. They used it in an article about HBGary vs Anonymous.....
Idk what the heck Hentai is.... 
Confused Snowflake is confused nao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

---------- Post added at 05:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------





On another note.... I'm thinking of selling mai backup HP Dv7 lappy.....


----------



## trell959 (May 26, 2012)

Sigh

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sigh
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Le sigh

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 27, 2012)

Galaxy is chilling today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Galaxy is chilling today
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Galaxy!


----------



## trell959 (May 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Galaxy!

Click to collapse



I think she may be a little sick actually 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I think she may be a little sick actually
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's terrible.  Do you have a vet nearby?


----------



## Phistachio (May 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Galaxy is chilling today
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Galaxy!



And then the dog replied "What would you like me to do?" 


Also, I would like to extract a bootanimation from a CWM flashable ROM (it's in a zip form). Can I do it by extracting the ROM zip to my desktop, and simply copy/paste the bootanimation.zip?


----------



## trell959 (May 27, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Hi Galaxy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes! 







Babydoll25 said:


> That's terrible.  Do you have a vet nearby?

Click to collapse



I do. I'll see how she's doing in a few hours then I'll see

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Keep me posted. Unfortunately, I don't know as much about dogs as I do about, birds. Now, if Galaxy had wings and could fly, I could probably figure out what's wrong with her..... Pipsqueak wants Galaxy to feel better. 
(so do I)
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (May 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Keep me posted. Unfortunately, I don't know as much about dogs as I do about, birds. Now, if Galaxy had wins and could fly, I could probably figure out what's wrong with her..... Pipsqueak wants Galaxy to feel better.
> (so do I)
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I share the same thoughts! 

Also, BD, would you mind me explaining who Pipsqueak and the other names that you sometime mention are? I kind of am lost


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> I share the same thoughts!
> 
> Also, BD, would you mind me explaining who Pipsqueak and the other names that you sometime mention are? I kind of am lost

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak "parakeet" O.




Snowflake "cockatiel" O.




Moon-Doggie "cockatiel" O.




(Moon-Doggie is the cockatiel on the top perch to the left)
Snuffy "parakeet" O.




I haz moar birds....but they are afraid of phones, cameras, lamps (  ), ect...so no photos of them, sorry. 
Edit: Sparky = my husband and supern00b extraordinaire





Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (May 27, 2012)

^^^^

Oh! Finally I found a bit of orientation! Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Oh! Finally I found a bit of orientation! Thanks for clarifying!

Click to collapse



Your welcome.
Pipsqueak is the important one, as She is a Mafia member and an official birdie bomber....

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------




Phistachio said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Oh! Finally I found a bit of orientation! Thanks for clarifying!

Click to collapse



Awesmome Guide BTW Phistachio. Even though I don't have a SGSII variant, it explains Odin nicely (which I hate, btw. Odin, not the guide  )


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 27, 2012)

Hey guys!!!

Just ordered a ps3 controller and an extended battery 

Also my phone is running fantastic!!! 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (May 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey guys!!!
> 
> Just ordered a ps3 controller and an extended battery
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



who fixed it


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey guys!!!
> 
> Just ordered a ps3 controller and an extended battery
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Finally figured out how to correctly use a, Nexus phone.....have, we? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey guys!!!
> 
> Just ordered a xbox 360 controller and an extended battery
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fixed for ya 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 27, 2012)

Guys I can't get he adb drivers for my moms kindle fire to install . Hääääälp! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> who fixed it

Click to collapse



The new update to black ice plus 3 wipes of everything and this kernel this rom is amazing!!!







Babydoll25 said:


> Finally figured out how to correctly use a, Nexus phone.....have, we?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse




yes  after this :banghead:






trell959 said:


> Fixed for ya
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nope really getting a ps3 controller to control my phone and play emulators on my led TV 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2012)

starting to hate this thunderbolt. and i miss cm7.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> starting to hate this thunderbolt. and i miss cm7.

Click to collapse



I told u that b4 u bought it ,

Y U NO CHOOSE GOOD PHONES?

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I told u that b4 u bought it ,
> 
> Y U NO CHOOSE GOOD PHONES?
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



its just the signal transitions. theyre terrible and i lose service. even onn the latest radios, which causes navigation to stop working and a host of other issues


----------



## boborone (May 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I told u that b4 u bought it ,
> 
> Y U NO CHOOSE GOOD PHONES?
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I know right. There's a reason his sig just says too many phones, cause he never chooses a good one. Then when he does, he gets rid of it for another bad one.


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> I know right. There's a reason his sig just says too many phones, cause he never chooses a good one. Then when he does, he gets rid of it for another bad one.

Click to collapse



the incredible has been my only excellent phone. even though you guys hate it, im really thinking about going back,


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> the incredible has been my only excellent phone. even though you guys hate it, im really thinking about going back,

Click to collapse



There's your problem, you keep getting old tech. I'd burn through cars like my buddy too, if all I bought was classics. But I garantee if he got a Ford GT or a vet ZR1 or 458 or anything new and awesome, he would stick with it for a while. Yeah, you can get tons of good phones for a hundred bucks a pop and sell em for that too. But get something good and stick with it. Something from today and it will last for a while.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> There's your problem, you keep getting old tech. I'd burn through cars like my buddy too, if all I bought was classics. But I garantee if he got a Ford GT or a vet ZR1 or 458 or anything new and awesome, he would stick with it for a while. Yeah, you can get tons of good phones for a hundred bucks a pop and sell em for that too. But get something good and stick with it. Something from today and it will last for a while.

Click to collapse



Exactly bro. Ask David how he likes his GNex (now that he can work it). Most of the new stuff will last for a while...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Exactly bro. Ask David how he likes his GNex (now that he can work it). Most of the new stuff will last for a while...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Lol ya I don't know if more wiping fixed it or just the update of the from and the new kernel in it but been running cool and no soft reboots for 15 hours  

Also love my nexus, and we just got minimal ics! Still waiting for liquid smooth tho

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Lol ya I don't know if more wiping fixed it or just the update of the from and the new kernel in it but been running cool and no soft reboots for 15 hours
> 
> Also love my nexus, and we just got minimal ics! Still waiting for liquid smooth tho
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Bro, you guys just got SlimICS, which is what I run. If you like minimalist ROM's it is by far the most awesome.

Edit: if you flash SLIM YOU MUST READ THE OP LOLOLOLOL.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Bro, you guys just got SlimICS, which is what I run. If you like minimalist ROM's it is by far the most awesome.
> 
> Edit: if you flash SLIM YOU MUST READ THE OP LOLOLOLOL.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Sorry that's what I meant it is probably the jaegers fault 

Also I always read the op.....

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (May 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Exactly bro. Ask David how he likes his GNex (now that he can work it). Most of the new stuff will last for a while...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I'm rocking the hell out of my SGSII, big improvement over I. I really don't see a need to get a III. But if I had money, I would, but my II is still kicking names and taking ass.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 27, 2012)

Yummy!!" 





Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (May 27, 2012)

What's up everyone? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I wanted to make a joke but now I don't.
> 
> Sent from my Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Porn sites are everywhere my friend 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Porn sites are everywhere my friend
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not in Iran! Lolol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Not in Iran! Lolol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (May 27, 2012)

nvm


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Not when you have proxy.

Click to collapse



And dial up speed internet. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (May 27, 2012)

Uploading takes a while 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## rr5678 (May 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> You never replied to my PM and my friend is still running webos

Click to collapse



What PM?

10c.

---------- Post added at 02:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 AM ----------

Just saw it. I actually forgot to do that a long time ago.


----------



## trell959 (May 27, 2012)

My rom is uploaded!  Now to test 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2012)

rr5678 said:


> What PM?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



good 

hElloz

Sent from the brick


----------



## Phistachio (May 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Your welcome.
> Pipsqueak is the important one, as She is a Mafia member and an official birdie bomber....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Birdie bomber?  I must not disturb the Don!  

And thanks!  Why do you hate ODIN btw? It's quite easy and straightforward IMO! 



Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I get ~3700. notbad.jpg



davidrules7778 said:


> Hey guys!!!
> 
> Just ordered a ps3 controller and an extended battery
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice! You should use the PS3 controller with MC3. It'll make noobs rage


----------



## boborone (May 27, 2012)

ODIN wears on me, too. I'm on my 4th Samsung and I think I've used 3 times. And one of those times was to purposefully brick a phone. (not for warranty, to try and unbrick it myself, which was successful) I've learned that for me, all I need to do is flash a custom recovery, then from there I can do all I need. It's easy, yes, confusing, yes. How those two can combine, I have no freaking clue. Sorcery like that is why I choose to stay away.


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> There's your problem, you keep getting old tech. I'd burn through cars like my buddy too, if all I bought was classics. But I garantee if he got a Ford GT or a vet ZR1 or 458 or anything new and awesome, he would stick with it for a while. Yeah, you can get tons of good phones for a hundred bucks a pop and sell em for that too. But get something good and stick with it. Something from today and it will last for a while.

Click to collapse



I don't really have the money to afford anything newer. Plus my upgrade is this November.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (May 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I don't really have the money to afford anything newer. Plus my upgrade is this November.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Then check out phones that have great dev work going on. Ones that have big international presence are a plus. Get that one. Flash a rom. Theme it. And then tweak it to perfection. Tweaks and mods are what keep an old phone interesting. Don't change a theme every day. Or a rom. Get a stable one, then start building your icon set up. Make the launcher the most kick ass thing imaginable. Buy that app that automates the whole freaking phone and life and I can't remember it now and I'm getting pissed about and about to start spelling cuss words cause I'm just typing what I'm thinking oh bloody hell what the **** is that called???? Oh, buy that app. Tweak the f out of it. Make it badass. That's how you get an old phone to still stay relevant, make it badass. You don't get bored that way.


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> Then check out phones that have great dev work going on. Ones that have big international presence are a plus. Get that one. Flash a rom. Theme it. And then tweak it to perfection. Tweaks and mods are what keep an old phone interesting. Don't change a theme every day. Or a rom. Get a stable one, then start building your icon set up. Make the launcher the most kick ass thing imaginable. Buy that app that automates the whole freaking phone and life and I can't remember it now and I'm getting pissed about and about to start spelling cuss words cause I'm just typing what I'm thinking oh bloody hell what the **** is that called???? Oh, buy that app. Tweak the f out of it. Make it badass. That's how you get an old phone to still stay relevant, make it badass. You don't get bored that way.

Click to collapse



I'm running the most badass rom for the bolt, actually I have a few nandroided too. Its just that when there's bugs, they're huge. Navigation decides to not pick up my GPS, signal drops between 3g-4g, poor battery life, and the signal drops cause a lot of issues so I just end up staying on 3g.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (May 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> That's what I do with the Nexus S. Except I get everything for free, IYKWIM.
> 
> I am gonna make my own theme too, if laziness allows me.

Click to collapse



Yeah, but you have an excuse, Play Store not available in your country. I don't fault you at all for that. I'd be dl'ing every freakin app there is cause of that.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> ODIN wears on me, too. I'm on my 4th Samsung and I think I've used 3 times. And one of those times was to purposefully brick a phone. (not for warranty, to try and unbrick it myself, which was successful) I've learned that for me, all I need to do is flash a custom recovery, then from there I can do all I need. It's easy, yes, confusing, yes. How those two can combine, I have no freaking clue. Sorcery like that is why I choose to stay away.

Click to collapse



Okay, to clarify: who the hell uses ODIN mode? I've never once ever had to use ODIN, at all. Even if I soft bricked, I wouldn't have to use it. So why is this such an issue for people?







watt9493 said:


> I'm running the most badass rom for the bolt, actually I have a few nandroided too. Its just that when there's bugs, they're huge. Navigation decides to not pick up my GPS, signal drops between 3g-4g, poor battery life, and the signal drops cause a lot of issues so I just end up staying on 3g.

Click to collapse



Badass on Bolt < average on Galaxy Nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (May 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm running the most badass rom for the bolt, actually I have a few nandroided too. Its just that when there's bugs, they're huge. Navigation decides to not pick up my GPS, signal drops between 3g-4g, poor battery life, and the signal drops cause a lot of issues so I just end up staying on 3g.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Well if that's the most badass rom for it, either the devs or the phone just plain suck donkey balls. Should've looked into the phone before you bought it.

---------- Post added at 10:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 AM ----------

Kinda like I have no sympathy for anybody who bought a Evo3D and now see it sucks and there is no dev on it. I could have told you that when it came out.


----------



## trell959 (May 27, 2012)

My rom failed to flash....time to rip it open......:banghead:

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Okay, to clarify: who the hell uses ODIN mode? I've never once ever had to use ODIN, at all. Even if I soft bricked, I wouldn't have to use it. So why is this such an issue for people?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My Odin uses are RARE. And I don't understand why people bother to flash the whole rom file anyway? CWM is injected into the kernel, so it only take a simple kernel flash to get out of a brick. That's until, Odin screws you over 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (May 27, 2012)

chica boom 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bshlibX_G9w


----------



## boborone (May 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> chica boom
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bshlibX_G9w

Click to collapse



Holy christ, wtf. Thank you man. Made my day.


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> Well if that's the most badass rom for it, either the devs or the phone just plain suck donkey balls. Should've looked into the phone before you bought it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 AM ----------
> 
> Kinda like I have no sympathy for anybody who bought a Evo3D and now see it sucks and there is no dev on it. I could have told you that when it came out.

Click to collapse



This is probably why my next phone WILL be a T-Mobile sgs2.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> This is probably why my next phone WILL be a T-Mobile sgs2. Unless I get a trade for a bionic. There's a Guy on Cl that's looking for a trade.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse





Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2012)

Gah. Stupid tapatalk. -.-

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Okay, to clarify: who the hell uses ODIN mode? I've never once ever had to use ODIN, at all. Even if I soft bricked, I wouldn't have to use it. So why is this such an issue for people?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haven't we been through this? 
YOU HAVE A GNEX. (Odin not needed)
Samsung (TW) branded phones sometimes require it.
I have yet to use it, but I use Mobile Odin.....


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> This is probably why my next phone WILL be a T-Mobile sgs2.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



It's good


----------



## boborone (May 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> This is probably why my next phone WILL be a T-Mobile sgs2.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Upgrade in Nov.....get a sgsIII


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I may get a Xperia S in summer.

Click to collapse



Sweet dude, One of the sexiest looking phones imo


----------



## boborone (May 27, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet dude, One of the sexiest looking phones imo

Click to collapse



Yeah, sony does make some sexy phones. Samsung tries too hard to capture apple's sexiness and comes out on the other end. Only one of their phones to even be close was the captivate. And that came out good cause that was actually a high end fashion designer's phone that AT&T got their hands on.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah, sony does make some sexy phones. Samsung tries too hard to capture apple's sexiness and comes out on the other end. Only one of their phones to even be close was the captivate. And that came out good cause that was actually a high end fashion designer's phone that AT&T got their hands on.

Click to collapse



They do, Samsungs are nice, But just a bit plain, Mostly a screen with a Samsung logo  Not bad though ;D

The sony reminds me of that old slide out phone with a see through glass numpad, anyone know the name of that?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Some LG crap.

Click to collapse



That's it xD Cheers 

Google helped me find it, LG GD900


----------



## boborone (May 27, 2012)

Can't believe this from '06! Remember when manufactures battled over feature phones? Seems like yesterday.


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> Upgrade in Nov.....get a sgsIII

Click to collapse



Not coming to vzw til '13

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2012)

I don't think I'm getting the SGSIII. I want the One X instead.....


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't think I'm getting the SGSIII. I want the One X instead.....

Click to collapse



You're smrt

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't think I'm getting the SGSIII. I want the One X instead.....

Click to collapse



Ewww.....







watt9493 said:


> You're smrt
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Uh...no.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 27, 2012)

On a side note, why do programmers like to rag on ALGOL languages so much? Is there a club for algorithmic haters?!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (May 27, 2012)

Hey BD,


Galaxy says she isn't sick anymore 








Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey BD,
> 
> 
> Galaxy says she isn't sick anymore
> ...

Click to collapse



Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Pipsqueak and Snowflake are Happy nao!

---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------




watt9493 said:


> You're smrt
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Although I love the size of my Note and, the Exynos processor is a beast... Samsung irks me. This LPY/LPF MMC_CAP_ERASE bug introduced in the 0x19 firmware is dangerous and Odin (mobile or not) sucks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> This is probably why my next phone WILL be a T-Mobile sgs2.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Finally u are thinking straight on buying a good phone and not a P.O.S 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> That's what Galaxy Nexus is for.

Click to collapse



See at least Milad has common sense on this issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> That's what Galaxy Nexus is for.

Click to collapse



Meh. I'll prolly go with the NEXT Nexus. I was thinking about getting it but the processor on the Gnex is underwhelming (IMO) and........................................... I wants QUAD-CORE ZOMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------

Trell, check ur pm


----------



## trell959 (May 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh. I'll prolly go with the NEXT Nexus. I was thinking about getting it but the processor on the Gnex is underwhelming (IMO) and........................................... I wants QUAD-CORE ZOMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------
> 
> Trell, check ur pm

Click to collapse



Replied 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh. I'll prolly go with the NEXT Nexus. I was thinking about getting it but the processor on the Gnex is underwhelming (IMO) and........................................... I wants QUAD-CORE ZOMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------
> 
> Trell, check ur pm

Click to collapse



My processor will easily out match a GS2. And with a little tweakage, my GPU will hold against a Mali. So...meh.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (May 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> My processor will easily out match a GS2. And with a little tweakage, my GPU will hold against a Mali. So...meh.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Wrong. Omap doesn't compare to exynos 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2012)

I burneded my hand. 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Wrong. Omap doesn't compare to exynos
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You really want to throw benchmarks out? Because the last time you did, I posted my Antutu after you and it was higher by almost 1000 points...and I don't get that nifty SD I/O hack to try and boost my scores with.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You really want to throw benchmarks out? Because the last time you did, I posted my Antutu after you and it was higher by almost 1000 points...and I don't get that nifty SD I/O hack to try and boost my scores with.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Snapdragon>all 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I burneded my hand.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



 Never fun...I hate burns too. 

They tend to linger for far longer then I think they should.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Snapdragon>all
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



I agree only at this point in time, and only in relation to the S4. It beats pretty much everything out there, and it only loses to the Tegra 3 in the most heavily threaded applications.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Never fun...I hate burns too.
> 
> They tend to linger for far longer then I think they should.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



It doesn't help that I grabbed the exhaust instead  of the front drive shaft. 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I agree only at this point in time, and only in relation to the S4. It beats pretty much everything out there, and it only loses to the Tegra 3 in the most heavily threaded applications.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Cause qualcomm has their shxt together 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> It doesn't help that I grabbed the exhaust instead  of the front drive shaft.

Click to collapse



Yikes. That sucks bro.







watt9493 said:


> Cause qualcomm gas their shxt together

Click to collapse



Only until Intel releases quad core Medfield...and then Qualcomm is fvcked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yikes. That sucks bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then they'll make something bettah

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You really want to throw benchmarks out? Because the last time you did, I posted my Antutu after you and it was higher by almost 1000 points...and I don't get that nifty SD I/O hack to try and boost my scores with.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Bring it on. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Then they'll make something bettah
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Yeah no. The days of ARM are numbered. Once full Windows or Linux X64 hits our phones, RISC processors will be a thing of the past.

Considering Intel is testing 14nm 3D chips and ARM is still above 25nm on 2D...I don't think the future is going to be their friend.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (May 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> It doesn't help that I grabbed the exhaust instead  of the front drive shaft.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



D


U


M


B


You deserved that! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Bring it on.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I already did.

I have nothing further to prove...and considering that if you go look at your screenies one of them has your SD speed above 100MB per second...(note the capital B) your results are hacked and I still won.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (May 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I already did.
> 
> I have nothing further to prove...and considering that if you go look at your screenies one of them has your SD speed above 100MB per second...(note the capital B) your results are hacked and I still won.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I'm not aware of any hack! Honestly! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I burneded my hand.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



R U ok?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm not aware of any hack! Honestly!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I really do believe you, because most devs actually put them them in to up their benchmarks, especially for Quadrant.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2012)

I got a 2763 at 1.5 ghz. But the phone died when I hit screenshot :-( 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> On a side note, why do programmers like to rag on ALGOL languages so much? Is there a club for algorithmic haters?!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Because they are sh!t and made for kids


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Because they are sh!t and made for kids

Click to collapse



...I hope you're trolling. Because honestly ADA is the only language that companies will use when a program actually has to function. For instance: nuclear missiles, air traffic control, and satellite communications programs. Unlike C/C++ which are assumptive and complete **** when it comes to actually working properly. 

On top of which, have you ever attempted to perform maintenance on a C based program that is more than a few thousand lines? It's ridiculous.

C/C++/Java could all be destroyed tomorrow and I would be overjoyed by the prospect; maybe then we could move on to languages which are actually designed to function properly and aren't left over from the 1960's.

/Sigh, I'm stepping off my soapbox now.


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> ...I hope you're trolling. Because honestly ADA is the only language that companies will use when a program actually has to function. For instance: nuclear missiles, air traffic control, and satellite communications programs. Unlike C/C++ which are assumptive and complete **** when it comes to actually working properly.
> 
> On top of which, have you ever attempted to perform maintenance on a C based program that is more than a few thousand lines? It's ridiculous.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I kinda was trolling 
I'm still learning. C based languages are the mainstream I don't know why, there are a lot of other languages that are way better and way more functional


----------



## trell959 (May 27, 2012)

My rom finally booted! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I kinda was trolling
> I'm still learning. C based languages are the mainstream I don't know why, there are a lot of other languages that are way better and way more functional

Click to collapse



Oh thank God. I was literally about to have a heart attack, as I just finished a massive argument with one of my friends who's a C lover and refused to listen to reason.






trell959 said:


> My rom finally booted!

Click to collapse



Ummm. Yay?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2012)

Looooool at the Craigslist people that try to tell me that the charge is a better phone then mine.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Looooool at the Craigslist people that try to tell me that the charge is a better phone then mine.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



facepalm.jog

Did you politely correct them on the matter?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> facepalm.jog
> 
> Did you politely correct them on the matter?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I politely told him to jump off a bridge. Cause he said the x2 was better too.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I politely told him to jump off a bridge. Cause he said the x2 was better too.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



I do have to say that the one feature I'm jealous of the Thunderbolt, is it being the first Verizon phone to allow simultaneous voice and data on 3G.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I do have to say that the one feature I'm jealous of the Thunderbolt, is it being the first Verizon phone to allow simultaneous voice and data on 3G.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



It kills battery. Kinda like oj or dahmer

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> It kills battery. Kinda like oj or dahmer
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Loooooool

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (May 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I do have to say that the one feature I'm jealous of the Thunderbolt, is it being the first Verizon phone to allow simultaneous voice and data on 3G.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



That's supposed to be an accomplishment? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (May 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Ummm. Yay?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Yes ya! I had to recompile the whole thing twice!

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (May 27, 2012)

I fail


----------



## trell959 (May 27, 2012)

I fail again


----------



## watt9493 (May 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> That's supposed to be an accomplishment?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



On Verizon yea

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I fail

Click to collapse



Y?

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Y?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Because of my post fail 


Lol:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 28, 2012)

Silent IRC channel is silent. /Me sad nyao.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (May 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Silent IRC channel is silent. /Me sad nyao.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



xda_ot

?


----------



## Babydollll (May 28, 2012)

Meh.
I put my HP dV7 lappy on CL. Some idiot offered me $400. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (May 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> I put my HP dV7 lappy on CL. Some idiot offered me $400.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



400 for a dv7? Last time I checked here it was about 1000$ + 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> xda_ot
> 
> ?

Click to collapse



Nyo.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (May 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 400 for a dv7? Last time I checked here it was about 1000$ +
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



http://www.google.com/products/cata...4jEGZSe8QSysKWgCw&ved=0CJ8BEPMCMAE#scoring=tp

There's mine. I got it for 1100 with tax a yr and a half ago. There are ton of different models and configurations within the DV7 bracket.


I'll take 2 GB of your ram bd if you feel like opening it up. Are you selling your SSD that was in it along with it?


----------



## Babydollll (May 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 400 for a dv7? Last time I checked here it was about 1000$ +
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Yeah. I paid 1100 (actually less cuz I had stackable logictechbuy coupons for the one I'm selling and more for the one I have with a 128GB SSD/500GB HDD (the one I'm selling has only the 128GB SSD....
Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://www.google.com/products/cata...4jEGZSe8QSysKWgCw&ved=0CJ8BEPMCMAE#scoring=tp
> 
> There's mine. I got it for 1100 with tax a yr and a half ago. There are ton of different models and configurations within the DV7 bracket.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just want to sell the, whole lappy. As of now (subject to change) I don't really feel like cannibalizing it.... Thanks for the offer though

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 28, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> 200 KB/sec!

Click to collapse




Hi Milad.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 28, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Ohai... Rooting a Sony Xperia Neo V.

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (May 28, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Bootloader unlocked!
> 
> Poll, what ROM should I flash on the Neo V?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Without knowing your sister (I'm sure She is a lovely girl) I'd go with the one based on the official SE ICS update. You could always try CM for a few days as well so She could experience both and, choose that way

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 28, 2012)

BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



wow take it easy, the thread is dying, get over it


----------



## M_T_M (May 28, 2012)

About time 


husam666 said:


> wow take it easy, the thread is dying, get over it

Click to collapse





Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> About time
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



shut up or I will spam this thread to the front (portal) page


----------



## watt9493 (May 28, 2012)

Spam spam spam

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 28, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Mafiosi unite!

Click to collapse



Unite u say... 

Meh I am going swimming 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## watt9493 (May 28, 2012)

I have a chance to get a cracked nexus s with bad esn for 60$. Should I do it?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I have a chance to get a cracked nexus s with bad esn for 60$. Should I do it?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Not worth it.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Not worth it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Crack is only below the soft buttons though 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> wow take it easy, the thread is dying, get over it

Click to collapse









Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Crack is only below the soft buttons though
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Bad esn

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Bad esn
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Don't care.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 28, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What is an ESN?

Click to collapse



Esn: electronic subscriber number
It's used on CDMA networks in place of the SIM number on GSM networks.
This must be a Nexus S 4G from Sprint

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2012)

Whatever happened to teh gaem


----------



## Babydollll (May 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Whatever happened to teh gaem

Click to collapse








Snowflake is not amused, that you made Her lose the game. 
Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 28, 2012)

Outta of the pool.. now what? 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## watt9493 (May 28, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Outta of the pool.. now what?
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Drink and shag

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (May 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Drink and shag
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Did that in the pool


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> Did that in the pool

Click to collapse



No its an apartment community pool and maybe I will do that now 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake is not amused, that you made Her lose the game.
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Take it easy, woman, it's only a stupid game


----------



## watt9493 (May 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> Did that in the pool

Click to collapse





davidrules7778 said:


> No its an apartment community pool and maybe I will do that now
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (May 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Take it easy, woman, it's only a stupid game

Click to collapse



I'm not the one you pi$$ed off....
It's Snowflake that will kill you in your sleep....not I.... 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm not the one you pi$$ed off....
> It's Snowflake that will kill you in your sleep....not I....
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



All nighter, here I come


----------



## watt9493 (May 29, 2012)

I'm bored of sense 2.1 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm bored of sense 2.1
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Sense? What is the mystical thing of which you speak?

I'm seem to recall using this long ago....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (May 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Sense? What is the mystical thing of which you speak?
> 
> I'm seem to recall using this long ago....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Along with something that had cookies and tabs in it right?

And manilla files?


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Along with something that had cookies and tabs in it right?
> 
> And manilla files?

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dirt bike is sold! Good news for you and me! 





Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 29, 2012)

i hate when developers add in stupid animations to a great rom and ruin it -.-


----------



## trell959 (May 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> i hate when developers add in stupid animations to a great rom and ruin it -.-

Click to collapse



Take them out?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Along with something that had cookies and tabs in it right?
> 
> And manilla files?

Click to collapse



Indeed. Something like that. I think those memories are coming back to me now.







Babydoll25 said:


>

Click to collapse



-_-

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (May 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> i hate when developers add in stupid animations to a great rom and ruin it -.-

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=276306

Start reading from post 2984. I had a drunk convo with zelendel. Sentiments on users complaining about the font or colors used in a rom.

---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 PM ----------

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1645438&highlight=2+cents

Also my feelings and some others presented by senior mods around here on how this place used to be and how the new generation of softys are.

---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------

In pm, you see alot of sentiments on what people feel. Some like zelendel and pulser_g2 will tell out in public how jacked up noobs are. If you don't like it, don't *****, change it. It's why me, jase and bd know about manilla files. Madnish will tell you too about changing things to get then how you wanted. Hell mtm's first modding duties were over the original xda. He knows what it's about around here.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=276306
> 
> Start reading from post 2984. I had a drunk convo with zelendel. Sentiments on users complaining about the font or colors used in a rom.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ugh...the days of Windows Mobile 4...

Oh God...TouchFLO original...and then 3D...the horrors. When Sense came out everyone was amazed at how awesome it was over bland vanilla WinMo.

Android users are the complete freaking opposite, no love at all for the OEM's trying to make life better. Just a lot of griping about how vanilla Android got messed up.

I mean seriously, back in the day, do people realize what it took to fully theme Manilla? Or edit any of the TouchFLO variations? Dude that **** had to be reverse engineered. There was no source code available AT ALL. Now every noob and his brother thinks that themes are easy. God...I really do miss the old days when a themed ROM meant the developer poured his soul into it. Now...it's a joke. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (May 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Ugh...the days of Windows Mobile 4...
> 
> Oh God...TouchFLO original...and then 3D...the horrors. When Sense came out everyone was amazed at how awesome it was over bland vanilla WinMo.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I remember all the talk about a themer status in the mod request thread. I laughed so hard. Really, you want recognition that you can change png's? Then they came out with it. Dayum. That's like getting a trophy in peewee sports just cause you played. The dumbing of America.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Ugh...the days of Windows Mobile 4...
> 
> Oh God...TouchFLO original...and then 3D...the horrors. When Sense came out everyone was amazed at how awesome it was over bland vanilla WinMo.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm obviously still new here, but I've been reading posts like these a lot here lately.

I hate when I come to a forum, and everyone talks about the good old days.  I always wanted to be part of the fun, but I'm always late to the party!  But I think the whole internet reflects what you're talking about....the other 2 forums I have been part of for much longer than xda have gone down a similar path.  Just a bummer...

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah, I remember all the talk about a themer status in the mod request thread. I laughed so hard. Really, you want recognition that you can change png's? Then they came out with it. Dayum. That's like getting a trophy in peewee sports just cause you played. The dumbing of America.

Click to collapse



Sadly it is that way now. Everything is simplified.







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm obviously still new here, but I've been reading posts like these a lot here lately.
> 
> I hate when I come to a forum, and everyone talks about the good old days.  I always wanted to be part of the fun, but I'm always late to the party!  But I think the whole internet reflects what you're talking about....the other 2 forums I have been part of for much longer than xda have gone down a similar path.  Just a bummer...
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Yeah. I've just been on XDA for far too long. Lolol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (May 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Sadly it is that way now. Everything is simplified.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I really don't think I'm old either. Not old enough to look at the generations of life today and be disgusted like I am. I think kids of the 80s were the last to know what it's like to work. Nobody now does. Get's gold stars on spelling tests just so they don't feel good. Do away with honor rolls so the idiots don't feel bad. Coddle the hell out of your kids. The whole breast feeding till they're 8 bs. Buying your kid a $40k car when they are still a teen. Kids nowadays are spoiled to hell.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> I really don't think I'm old either. Not old enough to look at the generations of life today and be disgusted like I am. I think kids of the 80s were the last to know what it's like to work. Nobody now does. Get's gold stars on spelling tests just so they don't feel good. Do away with honor rolls so the idiots don't feel bad. Coddle the hell out of your kids. The whole breast feeding till they're 8 bs. Buying your kid a $40k car when they are still a teen. Kids nowadays are spoiled to hell.

Click to collapse



Heh I'm in my 20's and I feel the same way. I guess we just grew up differently. I was forced to earn everything I wanted by getting a job and paying for it. There was no car waiting when I turned 16: just a bus pass and my dad telling me to work hard so I could get a car lol.

How times change.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (May 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Heh I'm in my 20's and I feel the same way. I guess we just grew up differently. I was forced to earn everything I wanted by getting a job and paying for it. There was no car waiting when I turned 16: just a bus pass and my dad telling me to work hard so I could get a car lol.
> 
> How times change.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



haha mate, I'm only 28. 

What's that song, the times they are a changing.

---------- Post added at 11:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 PM ----------




boborone said:


> haha mate, I'm only 28.
> 
> What's that song, the times they are a changing.

Click to collapse



There's reason alot of my buddies in position won't hire people under the age of 25, they see the youth as lazy and not appreciative of the job.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 29, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I wasn't around back in WinMo days, but I know what you're saying. After the CM9 theme chooser came out, everybody is selling their themes! I mean there are only like 40 free themes, and over 100 paid ones! I don't say they shouldn't, they put work into them and everybody has to make a living, and if the theme is professionally made, no complain!, but, most themes they are selling, are either too basic (a basic color change), badly made and with blurred icons. Or worst, port of an OEM UI theme. What the hell? I mean, the freaking OEM made the theme! You just replaced the PNG's! Well, the XML file editing is easy and there are tons of guides here and on other sites. And they sell them for 1.5 dollars...

Click to collapse



Damn. That's like a whole day's wages for you? 







boborone said:


> haha mate, I'm only 28.
> 
> What's that song, the times they are a changing.
> 
> There's reason alot of my buddies in position won't hire people under the age of 25, they see the youth as lazy and not appreciative of the job.

Click to collapse



Yeah. I understand completely.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 29, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> **** you.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



My bad bro. It's two days worth isn't it?

Sorry I wasn't sensitive enough to your plight the first time around.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (May 29, 2012)

morning guys


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2012)

You guys made me miss my TP2 manilla, cookie home tab, etc
Also I remembered my old SE M600i which had Symbian UIQ3 and it took them about 4years to figure out how to install custom ROMs on it 


In other news, I'll be cancelling my internet subscription because I'm not getting full bandwidth, it may take up to two weeks 
I'm going to miss you guys -no homo-

Sent from the brick


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2012)

Oh, inb4 Milad whining about his internet 

Sent from the brick


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2012)

HTC One X b!7che$!
#thatisall
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 29, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> That awkward moment when you find out there's a legal Iranian prostitution website.
> 
> Http://ezdevaj-movaghat.3de.ir
> 
> It means temporary marriage.

Click to collapse



My phone's ad block automatically stops the page and lists it as spam.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 29, 2012)

Guys. I've only had an android phone for 2 years. Im only 18, I don't get anything given to me. I have to pay my own way in life, and buy what I want. That includes my truck, phone, gas, auto insurance, ps3, all my games, my HDTV, and whatever else I want. I am in no means spoiled, or coddled. I make my own luck. I don't have a job, yet can still do all this.  

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Guys. I've only had an android phone for 2 years. Im only 18, I don't get anything given to me. I have to pay my own way in life, and buy what I want. That includes my truck, phone, gas, auto insurance, ps3, all my games, my HDTV, and whatever else I want. I am in no means spoiled, or coddled. I make my own luck. I don't have a job, yet can still do all this.

Click to collapse



You don't have to pay rent. Or maintain a home. Or pay utilities.

That's an easy $700-800 a month in a very cheap neighborhood. So while I applaud your abilities to save, you don't have real bills. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You don't have to pay rent. Or maintain a home. Or pay utilities.
> 
> That's an easy $700-800 a month in a very cheap neighborhood. So while I applaud your abilities to save, you don't have real bills. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



What other 18 year old has all that? Not many around here. And I'll have rent soon.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> What other 18 year old has all that? Not many around here. And I'll have rent soon.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



I was 17 on my own in the Army and I had more than that. Lol

Again I'm not saying it isn't great you know how to budget, just that your (do it Milad) living under someone else's roof.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I was 17 on my own in the Army and I had more than that. Lol
> 
> Again I'm not saying it isn't great you know how to budget, just that your (do it Milad) living under someone else's roof.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I've been out of my mom (or Dads), house since twelve. I went to, boarding, school then I came home, got thrown out at seventeen and have been on, my own ever since. Rent, utilities, food and clothes take up a small paycheck very quickly.....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've been out of my mom (or Dads), house since twelve. I went to, boarding, school then I came home, got thrown out at seventeen and have been on, my own ever since. Rent, utilities, food and clothes take up a small paycheck very quickly.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I understand completely. I was at boarding school from 15 til a month before my 17th birthday. Then I got the boot as well. Lessons learned though. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (May 29, 2012)

What's up guys

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's up guys

Click to collapse



A rooster and a baby goat.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> A rooster and a baby goat.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Ew. Just.....ew.


----------



## trell959 (May 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> A rooster and a baby goat.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Lolz



I see a special "note" coming my way 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 29, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Stop posting pictures of yourself 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ew. Just.....ew.

Click to collapse



What? It's a **** and ram festival.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Lolz
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And I have something captivating coming my way?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2012)

Good morning from classy San Diego 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (May 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Good morning from classy San Diego
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Good morning from Santa clarita

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 29, 2012)

Tv-links maybe over  need new site to stream stuff now , anybody know of any?

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Lolz
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Listen, my Mom is going back into the hospital and I'm on my way to NYC.
@Trell: You are my first priority tomorrow morning. I'll email you later. Ok? 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> What? It's a **** and ram festival.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Haters gonna hate. 

My pet **** thinks you're mean for not condoning inter-species friendships.






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 29, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2012)

Quick check in. Apparently, my mom was unconscious for awhile and they don't know why -.-

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 29, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Ew Sense.

Click to collapse



Ew your face

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> What? It's a **** and ram festival.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I'm sure your aware that a ram is not a baby goat...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 29, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'm sure your aware that a ram is not a baby goat...

Click to collapse



-_-

I see someone missed the joke.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 30, 2012)

@Trell
Ur Phone and stuffs....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (May 30, 2012)

wubi  ubuntu 
No GUI and I had to backup all my files on a external drive by hand  y u no boot properly? 
F this. Next time I'll make a dedicated partition

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Phistachio (May 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> @Trell
> Ur Phone and stuffs....
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



omgomgomg you HAVE to tell me where did you buy the cover of the down left cover (black/grey sexy lines cover). My friend has it for the Arc, and I would love to get it for my S2.



Babydoll25 said:


> Quick check in. Apparently, my mom was unconscious for awhile and they don't know why -.-
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Holy crap!  Is everything OK now?


----------



## trell959 (May 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> @Trell
> Ur Phone and stuffs....
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cannot wait!!!! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 30, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> omgomgomg you HAVE to tell me where did you buy the cover of the down left cover (black/grey sexy lines cover). My friend has it for the Arc, and I would love to get it for my S2.

Click to collapse



That's a galaxy note not an sgs2 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> -_-
> 
> I see someone missed the joke.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Yes, because unfortunately I thought your joke was **** and kid.


----------



## Phistachio (May 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> That's a galaxy note not an sgs2
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I know, I would like to know the seller, so I can see if there's one of those for the GSII 

---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------




trell959 said:


> Cannot wait!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Did you buy bd's note?


----------



## trell959 (May 30, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> I know, I would like to know the seller, so I can see if there's one of those for the GSII
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did indeed!!! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (May 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I did indeed!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nice! 

I love the Note too. I can use it one handedly pretty easily, so it's a perfect phone, among with the GSII and the Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (May 30, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Nice!
> 
> I love the Note too. I can use it one handedly pretty easily, so it's a perfect phone, among with the GSII and the Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I have pretty big hands (bass player) so I hope it'll be easy! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> @Trell
> Ur Phone and stuffs....
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have that same case but mine has a kick stand and is for galaxy nexus 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (May 30, 2012)

@bd

I'll put your mom in the good wishes well.

* iTouched Epic


----------



## trell959 (May 30, 2012)

Cleaning my dirty pool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Cleaning my dirty pool
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No you're not, you're standing there taking a picture while the vacuum does all the work 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Phistachio (May 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I have pretty big hands (bass player) so I hope it'll be easy!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It will be easy, but still, you'll struggle a bit to reach the top left corner 8assuming you're right handed)!



trell959 said:


> Cleaning my dirty pool
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why do you need to clean? It's obviously clear.

Also, added I9100G/M/P/T support to my guide


----------



## boborone (May 30, 2012)

Party at Trell's!!!!!

I got the booze and women. Who's got the burgers and dogs.


----------



## watt9493 (May 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Party at Trell's!!!!!
> 
> I got the booze and women. Who's got the burgers and dogs.

Click to collapse



I got that plus the pot since that's all my town/city knows how to make.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Phistachio (May 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I got that plus the pot since that's all my town/city knows how to make.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Imma bring some Moldavian women too. Good stuff mang.


----------



## dexter93 (May 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I got that plus the pot since that's all my town/city knows how to make.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse




Who's got my plane tickets? 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA


----------



## Phistachio (May 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Who's got my plane tickets?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA

Click to collapse



You're the damn Dexter, figure out a way to teleport.


----------



## dexter93 (May 30, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> You're the damn Dexter, figure out a way to teleport.

Click to collapse



I have. The thing is that I need some Palladium to complete the teleporter. I cant find anywhere 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA


----------



## Phistachio (May 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I have. The thing is that I need some Palladium to complete the teleporter. I cant find anywhere
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA

Click to collapse



Oh Goddamn it  Have you asked, I don't know, China or Russia?

Also, off to bed, good night guys!


----------



## trell959 (May 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No you're not, you're standing there taking a picture while the vacuum does all the work
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse




its hard work! 






Phistachio said:


> It will be easy, but still, you'll struggle a bit to reach the top left corner 8assuming you're right handed)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




lefty here  I had to vacuum all of the dirt and leaves up. 






boborone said:


> Party at Trell's!!!!!
> 
> I got the booze and women. Who's got the burgers and dogs.

Click to collapse



I'm down!!!

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> its hard work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh. I tired nao. I take nap good night.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (May 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Meh. I tired nao. I take nap good night.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Night bro

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (May 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> wubi  ubuntu
> No GUI and I had to backup all my files on a external drive by hand  y u no boot properly?
> F this. Next time I'll make a dedicated partition
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Updating grub after wubi install = death

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 30, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> omgomgomg you HAVE to tell me where did you buy the cover of the down left cover (black/grey sexy lines cover). My friend has it for the Arc, and I would love to get it for my S2.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap!  Is everything OK now?

Click to collapse



No. Not really.  After I took that picture I went back to the hospital. (I spent the night there, I just got home a little while ago). She has an "abnormal EEG" and, they THINK She, had a seizure.  
@phistachio I'll look for you. Either Amazon or EBay. I don't remember off hand.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 30, 2012)

Dead thread dead. :-(

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2012)

somone thank twitch for giving me EDGE i can concentrate on studying more with slower internet...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> somone thank twitch for giving me EDGE i can concentrate on studying more with slower internet...

Click to collapse



What you need is internet so fast, that you run out of things to do.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 30, 2012)

So tired. Can't sleep. FML


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> What you need is internet so fast, that you run out of things to do.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



doubtful. i dont think that such thing will happen


----------



## Babydollll (May 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> doubtful. i dont think that such thing will happen

Click to collapse



Don't be a doubter..... It, could happen.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 30, 2012)

Unlikely though 

I think I'd run out of Harddrive space before that happens 


also, Google docs is really awesome


----------



## Babydollll (May 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Unlikely though
> 
> I think I'd run out of Harddrive space before that happens
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maxey! Hi.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 30, 2012)

Hey BD!  
How are ya ;D


----------



## trell959 (May 30, 2012)

Bump

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't be a doubter..... It, could happen.

Click to collapse



Exactly, my ISP connection is 75mb/s. Next year it will be upgraded to 100mb/s...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Bump
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Troll

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Troll
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



What's up brah

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's up brah
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hour and a half period in school 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Exactly, my ISP connection is 75mb/s. Next year it will be upgraded to 100mb/s...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Lucky S.O.B!!!

Fios i assume? 

Also how much you pay for that much speed

I get 27down and up to 15 up

for 64.99 (cable for ya )

---------- Post added at 10:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 AM ----------




watt9493 said:


> Hour and a half period in school
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



U had your period for an hour and half in class? 

Hopefully you weren't wearing white pants


----------



## Babydollll (May 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Bump
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



did you check Ur email?

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Lucky S.O.B!!!
> 
> Fios i assume?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't. My neighbor has business internet and I...commandeered it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I don't. My neighbor has business internet and I...commandeered it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



lol nice  i got 2.5 and 0.2 up 

Also
http://www.rt.com/art-and-culture/news/trololo-man-critical-health-condition-eduard-hil-466/

trolol man


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I don't. My neighbor has business internet and I...commandeered it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



With his permission? 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> With his permission?
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Not really.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (May 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> did you check Ur email?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Can you confirm that the payment went through? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Can you confirm that the payment went through?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes. AFIAK. It showed up in my PayPal. I used some, money for shipping and transfered the rest.
Shipped. Emailed tracking.
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 30, 2012)

Dead thread is dead.....

Sent from my GT-P7510 using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (May 30, 2012)

I like sense 3.5

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I like sense 3.5
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



That makes one of you


----------



## Babydollll (May 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> That makes one of you

Click to collapse



No, that makes two of us.... 
Just because the rest of you don't appreciate Sense, doesn't mean the intelligent among us can't....


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No, that makes two of us....
> Just because the rest of you don't appreciate Sense, doesn't mean the intelligent among us can't....

Click to collapse










Hey bd and watt.

How goes it?


----------



## Babydollll (May 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey bd and watt.
> 
> How goes it?

Click to collapse



It goes.....ummmmm, downhill? 
Can I haz cookie nao?

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------

Holy small amount of phones Batman!
I'm down to one phone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(not fer long though......   )


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It goes.....ummmmm, downhill?
> Can I haz cookie nao?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



GS3 going to be your new one? 

Also how much did u sell the note for?


----------



## Babydollll (May 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> GS3 going to be your new one?
> 
> Also how much did u sell the note for?

Click to collapse



No. No SGSIII yet. Honestly, I find Samsung mildly annoying.... I'm getting a One X. 
As for how much I sold it for? it's a secret......sssssshhhhhhhhhhh.....


----------



## Phistachio (May 31, 2012)

Anybody has any knowledge or experience with Tretinoin?


----------



## Babydollll (May 31, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Anybody has any knowledge or experience with Tretinoin?

Click to collapse



It's a leukemia drug. Why?
It's actually the acid form of vitamin A. It can be used as cream to treat certain conditions....but it's well known as a leukemia dug


----------



## trell959 (May 31, 2012)

Hellooo

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Also how much did u sell the note for?

Click to collapse



You'll never know... it's mine!!!! All mine!!!! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (May 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's a leukemia drug. Why?
> It's actually the acid form of vitamin A. It can be used as cream to treat certain conditions....but it's well known as a leukemia dug

Click to collapse



It can also be used for acne as well. That's why I'm asking about it, because I wanted something that isn't an antibiotic (used Benzoyl Peroxide+adapelene, Erythromicin and Monocycline already) but still is effective. In this case, it's just vitamin A in a more acid form.

I was just thinking of getting it, because even though I don't have "real" acne, I still have small breakouts (they're not really noticeable, tho) here and then, and I wanted to eliminate that.






That's a pic where it's one of my "good days". But I did notice that I have more break outs after I eat tuna... Acne breakouts can be related to food, right?


----------



## watt9493 (May 31, 2012)

Yes, breakouts can result from the wrong foods.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Phistachio (May 31, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Yes, breakouts can result from the wrong foods.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



I will be surprised if the "wrong food" is indeed the tuna... I ate it for pretty much all my life and never had any allergies to it... I'm going to stop eating tuna for 2 weeks and look at the results...


----------



## Babydollll (May 31, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> It can also be used for acne as well. That's why I'm asking about it, because I wanted something that isn't an antibiotic (used Benzoyl Peroxide+adapelene, Erythromicin and Monocycline already) but still is effective. In this case, it's just vitamin A in a more acid form.
> 
> I was just thinking of getting it, because even though I don't have "real" acne, I still have small breakouts (they're not really noticeable, tho) here and then, and I wanted to eliminate that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try a sulfur or salicylic acid (or a cream with both) based one first. Retinoid based creams require you to wear sunscreen NO MATTER WHAT. 	I use this. It works really well. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You'll never know... it's mine!!!! All mine!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You check email NAO! 
Pweeze? 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You check email NAO!
> Pweeze?
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I did! I have sync on all day  I try to reply but they never send 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I did! I have sync on all day  I try to reply but they never send
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



At&t 

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I did! I have sync on all day  I try to reply but they never send
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I do apologize that I couldn't mail it until today. I really wanted to send it yesterday. You got the tracking and everything though, right?

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 31, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> At&t
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey. You should let me have your tmo plan and you can ha e my Verizon one with unlimited grandfathered lte  

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (May 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I do apologize that I couldn't mail it until today. I really wanted to send it yesterday. You got the tracking and everything though, right?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I did indeed! 







watt9493 said:


> At&t
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah with my constant 6 down? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No, that makes two of us....
> Just because the rest of you don't appreciate Sense, doesn't mean the intelligent among us can't....

Click to collapse



I like sense too. Launcher and widgets are actually good looking and useful. Tw I like the way the contacts and dialer work. Widgets and launcher are horrendous. I stick with Samsung cause of ease of modding. 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## Babydollll (May 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I did indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Really? 6Mbps down? 
Try my Amaze with 12Mbps down... 
I've gotten 18Mbps down when I was still on GB However, the radio included with ICS kinda sucks... need better radio update.


----------



## boborone (May 31, 2012)

Think of a non tech person looking at phones. They don't see hardware like we do. Then you get the salesman saying all Android is the same......this/that one just has bigger screen, or little faster, or has keyboard, or you get where I'm going. The average person sees sense and it already has the weather, fb, and my pictures and control widgets on the screen.  Look at tw and see the ugliness of the Widgets or how the apps menu looks like iPhone. Then if the carrier is displaying nexus they see how YOU have to add everything and it gets too complicated.

I like sense the same reason a non tech likes it, simple, looks great, it's all there, and it doesn't look like iPhone. 

That's the reason the non tech people I know don'teven know how to add a widget or go into the phone's options. Cause everything they need is already on the homescreen. I seem to only get asked questions from people using non sense versions of Android. 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## Babydollll (May 31, 2012)

boborone said:


> I like sense too. Launcher and widgets are actually good looking and useful. Tw I like the way the contacts and dialer work. Widgets and launcher are horrendous. I stick with Samsung cause of ease of modding.
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



Samsung irks me. Idk why, it just does. Maybe I'll get the SGSIII when it hits T-Mo. For now though One X it is.......

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------




boborone said:


> Think of a non tech person looking at phones. They don't see hardware like we do. Then you get the salesman saying all Android is the same......this/that one just has bigger screen, or little faster, or has keyboard, or you get where I'm going. The average person sees sense and it already has the weather, fb, and my pictures and control widgets on the screen.  Look at tw and see the ugliness of the Widgets or how the apps menu looks like iPhone. Then if the carrier is displaying nexus they see how YOU have to add everything and it gets too complicated.
> 
> I like sense the same reason a non tech likes it, simple, looks great, it's all there, and it doesn't look like iPhone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like Sense cuz it's purdy.


----------



## boborone (May 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Samsung irks me. Idk why, it just does. Maybe I'll get the SGSIII when it hits T-Mo. For now though One X it is.......
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is. It's very good looking laid out OEM version of Android. I wish there was some way to put it on Samsung phones. It would make my job of making my phone look good alot easier. 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## boborone (May 31, 2012)

Wow. I thought of something. Imagine the new PC wars if MS licensed windows to the OEMs and dell, HP, Acer and the rest competed on the looks and layout of windows.

I'm really considering going all Linux if they stick to metro for win9. I can't stand it.

But that would be cool. To see what they came up with. Widgets, calendars, fb, weather and such on your desktop competing for attention. It'd be the whole dude I'm getting a dell era again.

* iTouched Epic


----------



## Babydollll (May 31, 2012)

boborone said:


> Wow. I thought of something. Imagine the new PC wars if MS licensed windows to the OEMs and dell, HP, Acer and the rest competed on the looks and layout of windows.
> 
> I'm really considering going all Linux if they stick to metro for win9. I can't stand it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah. That's ummmmm......Mind Blown. Woah.

---------- Post added at 11:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 PM ----------

So stupid question here. I haz an HP PC with dual drives.
C:\ is a 128GB SSD
D:\ is a 500GB HDD
Can I install say an app/installer like Wubi to the D:\ drive or MUST it go on/(in?) the C:\ drive???


----------



## boborone (May 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah. That's ummmmm......Mind Blown. Woah.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am by no means an expect by all my failed attempts at wubi, virtualization, and dual/triple boots. But what about making the second drive native Linux and dual boot?

* iTouched Epic


----------



## boborone (May 31, 2012)

Also, what I found easier in past for me when I had multiple drives, was use the smaller one for the os and program installation and the second for media. Maybe dual boot off c and keep all files and media on your bigger drive so both OSs can access it. Then you just split c in half giving equal amounts to both systems. Should be plenty storage on 100+ gigs for programs and the os. Just an idea from a failure at non dedicated systems. Take it for what it's worth.

* iTouched Epic


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 31, 2012)

boborone said:


> Also, what I found easier in past for me when I had multiple drives, was use the smaller one for the os and program installation and the second for media. Maybe dual boot off c and keep all files and media on your bigger drive so both OSs can access it. Then you just split c in half giving equal amounts to both systems. Should be plenty storage on 100+ gigs for programs and the os. Just an idea from a failure at non dedicated systems. Take it for what it's worth.
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



Linux = Open source Fail.
Unix = Closed source Win.

Seewhatididthere?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (May 31, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Linux = Open source Fail.
> Unix = Closed source Win.
> 
> Seewhatididthere?
> ...

Click to collapse



that like a punception? Pun within a pun within a meme?

---------- Post added at 08:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 AM ----------

Frank and Ernest would be proud

http://www.gocomics.com/frankandernest


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 31, 2012)

boborone said:


> that like a punception? Pun within a pun within a meme?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



-_-

On a serious note, Linux is stupid.

Why?

You have Unix, which is an operating system created back in 1969. Today that O/S is broken into several branches.

Think of this like Ford. You have Ford Mustangs, Ford Taurus, Ford Focus. All Fords, but with different purposes.

Then you have the people who own the Unix trademark and have created a standard from the original O/S.

Think of this like Ford then creating a seal stating that if given to a manufacturer, the car is Ford approved.

Linux was Torvald's attempt to create an open source O/S that met that standard.

This would be like Shelby, who used Ford base designs and created his own product, later gaining Ford approval.

Where things get hinky is that now, there are dozens of official Linux variations, all attempting to meet the Unix standard while being open source.

This would be like having dozens of companies producing Ford approved cars, and claiming that their product is the best, all while Ford (who created the standard) is still producing vehicles.

So why use something that tries to meet the Unix Standard, when you can just use the O/S that created the standard? Especially now that Unix has an open source branch.

In conclusion: f*ck Linux.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 31, 2012)

boborone said:


> I am by no means an expect by all my failed attempts at wubi, virtualization, and dual/triple boots. But what about making the second drive native Linux and dual boot?
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



Wubi is a dual boot option. It installs like, an app, then adds a boot option at startup just like any Linux, install. I haz it, on my, Acer NetBook

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 31, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> -_-
> 
> On a serious note, Linux is stupid.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seriously? If that's the way you feel, far, be, from me to, change that...., However, that being said....


Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Seriously? If that's the way you feel, far, be, from me to, change that...., However, that being said....
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



You misunderstand. My statements are simply logical conclusions based on years of failed efforts by individuals in the Linux community to gain widespread acceptance. Linux has failed in this regard not because it is inferior, but simply because its original mission is flawed.

Desiring to only be as good as someone else is foolish, because it tethers you to their success. When Linux bound itself to being simply open source Unix, it failed because Unix is not designed for widespread use: it has a specific architecture, designed for specific tasks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## idavid_ (May 31, 2012)

Hi, guys  I had a lot of exams in the last weeks, but now they're finally over and I just came here to check  Anything new?

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (May 31, 2012)

And I need to change that sig because my phone is finally fixed 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 31, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Hi, guys  I had a lot of exams in the last weeks, but now they're finally over and I just came here to check  Anything new?
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Twitch, dex, and I have blown up the mafia IRC channel. It's pretty awesome.

I've decided I strongly dislike Linux, along with all languages descending from original C.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 31, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Twitch, dex, and I have blown up the mafia IRC channel. It's pretty awesome.
> 
> I've decided I strongly dislike Linux, along with all languages descending from original C.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Hey jase whats up? 

U still on Slim ICS? i was thinking of trying it out? However new version seems to be coming soon 

does it have good battery life?

Does it have change the nav bar color,glow and background?

What other cool stuff does it have?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey jase whats up?
> 
> U still on Slim ICS? i was thinking of trying it out? However new version seems to be coming soon
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's extremely minimalist. I'm still using it and loving it.

Don't expect a ton of non-performance based features...I mean the ROM with essentials and GAPPS is only 76MB...so...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 31, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> It's extremely minimalist. I'm still using it and loving it.
> 
> Don't expect a ton of non-performance based features...I mean the ROM with essentials and GAPPS is only 76MB...so...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



yes but a little customization must be in order


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> yes but a little customization must be in order

Click to collapse



Eh. Just basic controls. Stop focusing on being pretty and get something functional lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 31, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Eh. Just basic controls. Stop focusing on being pretty and get something functional lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



what about themes? 

I saw screenshots of it having nav bar settings, was unsure about theme manager


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> what about themes?
> 
> I saw screenshots of it having nav bar settings, was unsure about theme manager

Click to collapse



-_-

F*** Themes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 31, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> -_-
> 
> F*** Themes.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



okayguy.jpg


Guess i might go back to gummy, My black ice aokp is nice but it has issues with some games..


----------



## Babydollll (May 31, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You misunderstand. My statements are simply logical conclusions based on years of failed efforts by individuals in the Linux community to gain widespread acceptance. Linux has failed in this regard not because it is inferior, but simply because its original mission is flawed.
> 
> Desiring to only be as good as someone else is foolish, because it tethers you to their success. When Linux bound itself to being simply open source Unix, it failed because Unix is not designed for widespread use: it has a specific architecture, designed for specific tasks.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I didn't misunderstand anything. My, sentiments regarding yours remain.....


Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> okayguy.jpg
> 
> 
> Guess i might go back to gummy, My black ice aokp is nice but it has issues with some games..

Click to collapse



If you're so caught up on themes that you would overlook one of the best ROM's out there, then I understand why you had a hard time flashing a Nexus device properly. 






Babydoll25 said:


> I didn't misunderstand anything. My, sentiments regarding yours remain.....

Click to collapse



-_-

Always with the eye rolling.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (May 31, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> If you're so caught up on themes that you would overlook one of the best ROM's out there, then I understand why you had a hard time flashing a Nexus device properly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 31, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> If you're so caught up on themes that you would overlook one of the best ROM's out there, then I understand why you had a hard time flashing a Nexus device properly.

Click to collapse



U know i don't know what it was causing the soft reboots, i think it took like 5 wipes of everything for it to finally catch, i seriously was annoyed when i always follow instructions and couldn't get it to work.

Also i like themes cause i am not a fan of blue and green is my favorite color, one bad thing about ICS is the blue


----------



## Babydollll (May 31, 2012)

One question
Where's my hover car?

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> One question
> Where's my hover car?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Reminds me of...






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## RcrdBrt (May 31, 2012)

Uhuhuh

Inviato dal mio Nexus S con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (May 31, 2012)

RcrdBrt said:


> Uhuhuh
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus S con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



GTFO spam n00b 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> U know i don't know what it was causing the soft reboots, i think it took like 5 wipes of everything for it to finally catch, i seriously was annoyed when i always follow instructions and couldn't get it to work.
> 
> Also i like themes cause i am not a fan of blue and green is my favorite color, one bad thing about ICS is the blue

Click to collapse



Me gusta green too

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 31, 2012)

Red>all

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Red>all
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Pink>Red 

LULZ


----------



## Babydollll (May 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Pink>Red
> 
> LULZ

Click to collapse



No.jpg

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (May 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Pink>Red
> 
> LULZ

Click to collapse



Blue > life.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 31, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Blue > life.

Click to collapse



No.jpg


----------



## Babydollll (May 31, 2012)

This^^^^^^

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 31, 2012)

RcrdBrt said:


> Uhuhuh
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus S con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Gtfo

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (May 31, 2012)

RcrdBrt said:


> Uhuhuh
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus S con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



F*** you

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 1, 2012)

This thread has 30k posts from 10 people.

*newcomer comes in.........!#%& you, gtfo, eat @!&#, die scumbag

hahahaha

so welcoming


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> This thread has 30k posts from 10 people.
> 
> *newcomer comes in.........!#%& you, gtfo, eat @!&#, die scumbag
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's the spirit 
We break 'em down and then see who has the guts to stay around ..

Gtfo noobs

Sent from my sleep using telepathy.


----------



## boborone (Jun 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> That's the spirit
> We break 'em down and then see who has the guts to stay around ..
> 
> Gtfo noobs
> ...

Click to collapse




I think it's funny trm and mtm are the only mods to stick around.

* iTouched Epic


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 1, 2012)

Kind of like Sovietic schools. Breaking a person's mind and psychological component to a complete misery, and from there build something new and better.

Not everyone withstands that kind of learning technique. I for one can, but many, many others can't...


----------



## trell959 (Jun 1, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Kind of like Sovietic schools. Breaking a person's mind and psychological component to a complete misery, and from there build something new and better.
> 
> Not everyone withstands that kind of learning technique. I for one can, but many, many others can't...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's actually very, very effective, but tough as f***. It also takes much less time to teach, adding time efficiency to the whole board. I have been with a teacher like that for a few times (I want to study with him next year), and the amount of stuff that I learnt with him in 1 hour, I would never learn with anybody else...

Quite impressive actually.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 1, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> It's actually very, very effective, but tough as f***. It also takes much less time to teach, adding time efficiency to the whole board. I have been with a teacher like that for a few times (I want to study with him next year), and the amount of stuff that I learnt with him in 1 hour, I would never learn with anybody else...
> 
> Quite impressive actually.

Click to collapse



Come to school in the states. You'll wonder why It takes so long 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 1, 2012)

What is this place??


----------



## trell959 (Jun 1, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> What is this place??

Click to collapse



A place for n00bz

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> A place for n00bz
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You don't say? I love boobs!!


----------



## trell959 (Jun 1, 2012)

I like this guy already 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I like this guy already
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I agree.

Let's name him boobarella. (ucwatididthar?)


----------



## boborone (Jun 1, 2012)

TCP is cool. Know him from ot and et4g. 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## trell959 (Jun 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> TCP is cool. Know him from ot and et4g.
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



I've seen him around the ot a few times 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> TCP is cool. Know him from ot and et4g.
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



He's an og Mafia member. Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick. That's how one summons tcp

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 1, 2012)

I've been in ot way before u guys. I am one of the founding fathers of this thread


----------



## boborone (Jun 1, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> I've been in ot way before u guys. I am one of the founding fathers of this thread

Click to collapse



Well I was here hunting lamas before bananas where cool


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> Well I was here hunting lamas before bananas where cool

Click to collapse



I made the llama go into hiding... Team llama ftw


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 1, 2012)

Just look at the thread I bumped


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 1, 2012)

Meh I've been on this forum since the days of yore....

Before any of the existing "clubs" came about. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Meh I've been on this forum since the days of yore....
> 
> Before any of the existing "clubs" came about. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Is that before or after my T-Mobile dash days?


----------



## boborone (Jun 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> Well I was here hunting lamas before bananas where cool

Click to collapse





T.C.P said:


> I made the llama go into hiding... Team llama ftw

Click to collapse





jaseglenn4 said:


> Meh I've been on this forum since the days of yore....
> 
> Before any of the existing "clubs" came about. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse





T.C.P said:


> Is that before or after my T-Mobile dash days?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1674680


----------



## trell959 (Jun 1, 2012)

Knock knock

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 1, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Is that before or after my T-Mobile dash days?

Click to collapse



Well before. 

I had a Dash too back in the day. It was what? My third smartphone I think...lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (Jun 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Knock knock
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



who's there


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 1, 2012)

Today's "Child day" in Portugal.

My dad got me a Razer Megalodon    I've been looking for a new headset for a while, but damn, never even asked for a gift today!

Also, will a micro usb adaptor work with the Megalodon? I want to use it with my GSII


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 1, 2012)

Erick is back! 
I'm sooo waiting for Dash's next post 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 1, 2012)

All ford nationals start today! Lets go!

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 1, 2012)

Good morning.....
I'll just leave these here
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Good morning.....
> I'll just leave these here
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning bd! Is that sig for real ??

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Morning bd! Is that sig for real ??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Yup. So are the pics. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> All ford nationals start today! Lets go!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



I wants to go. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Good morning.....
> I'll just leave these here
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tapatalk hates me. 
Congrats !! Is it the tegra or the Qualcomm edition?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Tapatalk hates me.
> Congrats !! Is it the tegra or the Qualcomm edition?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Tegra ofc. 
Whilst the krait is an excellent cpu....
I wants quad core ZOMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Tegra ofc.
> Whilst the krait is an excellent cpu....
> I wants quad core ZOMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



I'd settle for one core if it worked properly. Lolol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Jun 1, 2012)

My Sumner break started! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I'd settle for one core if it worked properly. Lolol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



System tuner shows all cores active and scaling properly... 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> System tuner shows all cores active and scaling properly...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Meh. Android isn't multicore optimized anyways. Adding more cores doesn't make the phone better. 

Krait proved that by outperforming the Tegra 3 in all but the most strenuous of tasks with half the number of cores.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Meh. Android isn't multicore optimized anyways. Adding more cores doesn't make the phone better.
> 
> Krait proved that by outperforming the Tegra 3 in all but the most strenuous of tasks with half the number of cores.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



you forgot to add "the tegra one x has the ****tiest kernel ever by htc. they borked it"


----------



## trell959 (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll just leave this here...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Meh. Android isn't multicore optimized anyways. Adding more cores doesn't make the phone better.
> 
> Krait proved that by outperforming the Tegra 3 in all but the most strenuous of tasks with half the number of cores.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I STILL don't care what you think.
Amazing isn't it. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> you forgot to add "the tegra one x has the ****tiest kernel ever by htc. they borked it"

Click to collapse



Ffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuu

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 1, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=6836723

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> That's why I buy Samsung.

Click to collapse



Good for you Milad (the former HTC owner  )
No offence to any of you but....
Not a [email protected]#k is given by me as to what ANY OF YOU THINK.
Good bye Nao....
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



You are lucky to have show-p1984 and his awesome kernel building abilities. Check it out


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I didn't say HTC is bad, but, Samsung is better.

Click to collapse



Samsung and nexus are better Samsung with there software disgusting 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Jun 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Sup.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> FIFY.
> 
> True.

Click to collapse



Okguy.jpg


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> FIFY.
> 
> True.

Click to collapse



-_-

There's a difference between trolling and being an annoyance. 

Unfortunately the line between them gets blurrier the more you correct people. 

Incessantly correcting grammar/spelling on a public forum leads to people not liking you. Take it from someone who has had to learn about laying off.






davidrules7778 said:


> Okguy.jpg

Click to collapse



-.-

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm just doing my job!
> 
> Besides, I'm used to people not liking me.

Click to collapse



How about u do your job outside the Mafia thread only 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Must.. Not... correct...
> 
> How about you all learn grammar?

Click to collapse



How about i get lazy when typing with my phone.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> How about auto correct?

Click to collapse



have it but sometimes in a hurry or lazy to fix


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Must.. Not... correct...
> 
> How about you all learn grammar?

Click to collapse



Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 1, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



^^100% I agree with do.


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> ^^100% I agree with do.

Click to collapse



I believe the all them peoples likes those cone for a reazons also 
Also...I nedds to adds taLL HAIL TO THE HYPNOTOAD!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 1, 2012)

Just dropped my phone with no case 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Just dropped my phone with no case
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L[/QUOTE
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## trell959 (Jun 1, 2012)

Guess what I got? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Guess what I got?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Herpes? 
Food
Beer
The Note?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> watt9493 said:
> 
> 
> > Just dropped my phone with no case
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> davidrules7778 said:
> 
> 
> > It only has a nick in the metal
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## trell959 (Jun 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> The Note?

Click to collapse



BINGO! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> BINGO!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cool 

I am only jelly of one thing on that and its that awesome stylus that comes with it all its awesome stuff it does


----------



## trell959 (Jun 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Cool
> 
> I am only jelly of one thing on that and its that awesome stylus that comes with it all its awesome stuff it does

Click to collapse



This thing is amazing. I'm speechless. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 1, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse





M_T_M said:


> I believe the all them peoples likes those cone for a reazons also
> Also...I nedds to adds taLL HAIL TO THE HYPNOTOAD!!!

Click to collapse





davidrules7778 said:


> Herpes?
> Food
> Beer
> The Note?

Click to collapse



hahalolawesomesauce






Just catching up on the thread


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> hahalolawesomesauce
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ya just read the last page of useless crap and saw trells question "Guess what I got?" and i couldn't resist


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> watt9493 said:
> 
> 
> > then y u sad?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> davidrules7778 said:
> 
> 
> > Cause I still care about it.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 1, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Jun 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



She's pretty.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 2, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 2, 2012)

I feel a reform coming on....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 2, 2012)

2nd page  Bump

'Morning


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> 2nd page  Bump
> 
> 'Morning

Click to collapse



MMMAX?? You are alive??


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hate my phone

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Hate my phone
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Why? I miss mine...


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> 2nd page  Bump
> 
> 'Morning

Click to collapse



Bump again


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey Erick


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 2, 2012)

Bamp. Anyone here?

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey Erick

Click to collapse



Sup Dex!


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 2, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Sup Dex!

Click to collapse



Nothing much , going out for a movie. 
You? It's been a long time since we last saw you around 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Hate my phone
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Y U NO LISTEN TO US WHEN WE SAID NO ON CRAP PHONES?!?!

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Jun 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Y U NO LISTEN TO US WHEN WE SAID NO ON CRAP PHONES?!?!
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



WhatHeSaid.jpg


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 2, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Sup Dex!

Click to collapse



erickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerickerick

Sup dude ;D

Any everyone else


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2012)

t.c.p said:


> sup dex!

Click to collapse



erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 2, 2012)

XD

Hey "-"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 2, 2012)

Suuppp Millladd


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Not much. How about you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Same here, Not alot happening 

Any progress on an app dude? ?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey ya mafiosos, como estas? 

So my gf finally came over to the Android side about 1.5 months ago. After 1.5 years of iPhone. But the other day she broke her new sensation. Now I haven't been following the most recent phone releases for a little while, so could one of you recommend a sick new phone? Gorrila glass is necessary... No other requirements.lol


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 2, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey ya mafiosos, como estas?
> 
> So my gf finally came over to the Android side about 1.5 months ago. After 1.5 years of iPhone. But the other day she broke her new sensation. Now I haven't been following the most recent phone releases for a little while, so could one of you recommend a sick new phone? Gorrila glass is necessary... No other requirements.lol

Click to collapse



Gorrilla Glass?

GSIII, Galaxy Nexus, HTC One X/S, Galaxy Note


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> One X, Xperia S, Galaxy S II or III or Note, oh, One S, One V...
> 
> Sent from my Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Ninja'd


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 2, 2012)

Dd!
Bien gracisas,? y tu? 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## boborone (Jun 2, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey ya mafiosos, como estas?
> 
> So my gf finally came over to the Android side about 1.5 months ago. After 1.5 years of iPhone. But the other day she broke her new sensation. Now I haven't been following the most recent phone releases for a little while, so could one of you recommend a sick new phone? Gorrila glass is necessary... No other requirements.lol

Click to collapse


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dd!
> Bien gracisas,? y tu?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



I am good, super busy. Good to see the mafia thread is still in full force and not dying like predicted by mtm

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Killed it....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



IT'S ALIVE .

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Run, a ZOMBIE!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Xda zombie 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 2, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> It is dying, Don. Sometimes we find it on the third page...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



The THIRD Page!!! What is this blasphemy?? 
Me thinks mtm musta put a curse on this thread

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm back for a while. 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Jun 3, 2012)

I love this Note. <3

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 3, 2012)

smfh......

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 3, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/funkynotes/conflict-whats-love-prod-by-1

Damn good dub/remix.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 3, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> http://soundcloud.com/funkynotes/conflict-whats-love-prod-by-1
> 
> Damn good dub/remix.

Click to collapse



Meh

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 3, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> http://soundcloud.com/funkynotes/conflict-whats-love-prod-by-1
> 
> Damn good dub/remix.

Click to collapse



I love beats like that


----------



## trell959 (Jun 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> I love beats like that

Click to collapse



They love you too, boborone.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Deadmau5
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



You hear Skrillex got cancer? Some rare form of it. 

First I was like

Then I was like


---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> They love you too, boborone.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I love you trell


----------



## boborone (Jun 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Really? Didn't know. Why you happy about it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



He is a plague on what used to be good music.

Feel the same way about his health as when I heard Jobs was sick.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 3, 2012)

That one x is strong


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

waking up an seeing vomit everywhere...
not the best way to start your day


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Wtf, who's vomit?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Throw up?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

Seems to be the result of alcohol + bad food that I ate last night. Damn, I shouldn't had eaten that ****


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Touchwiz sucks.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



+1.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I was only using the theme. After a few hours, I realized how fugly it is... Then I reverted to original ICS looks. Never again!

Click to collapse



The most stable rom on the mini is one with touchwiz. I hate it -.-
I'm gonna compile my own aosp when I get the chance 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

2nd page bump!!


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Oh it's dead.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



and its Sunday. Wtf happened?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

__rando__ said:


> +1
> plz!

Click to collapse



+what?
reported. spam is not tollerated here


----------



## Archer (Jun 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> +what?
> reported. spam is not tollerated here

Click to collapse



No rule breaking in this thread


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

Archer said:


> No rule breaking in this thread

Click to collapse



did you see any kind of spamming around here??


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> did you see any kind of spamming around here??

Click to collapse





I didn't see any. 

I meant to quote you...*Sigh* 


...Lots of eye-rolling going on.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> I didn't see any.
> 
> I meant to quote you...*Sigh*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol vanessa. still not used to the mod buttons layout?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> **** why is this thread so ****ing dead? Where's everybody? This used to advance at least 5 pages ever 2 hours, now not even 2 pages overnight! Mtm has put a curse on us...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



He's a Wizzard??  

 HANG HIM! 
 NOW!


----------



## trell959 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 3, 2012)

Hai 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

hey david!


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> **** why is this thread so ****ing dead? Where's everybody? This used to advance at least 5 pages ever 2 hours, now not even 2 pages overnight! Mtm has put a curse on us...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Its summer in north America. Everyone is out working/playing/driving/stuff. Were busy

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Jun 3, 2012)

Oil coming out of the mountain by my house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 3, 2012)

I just remembered, I have to go swimming tomorrow, but I don't want to. I don't have muscle, my body isn't ready yet   Does nobody know this feel?

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> We're*
> 
> Okayguy.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Gtfo. 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Oil coming out of the mountain by my house
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



get a pump up there and get rich


----------



## boborone (Jun 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Oil coming out of the mountain by my house
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









---------- Post added at 02:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------






Dooooooooeeeeeeett trell. Just remember your buddies in OT when you make it rich.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

awkward silence... I can see already trell pumping out oil


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Sexy, I see you got a recognized contributor  badge, Congrats.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Thanks mil 
I've had it for about a month now...
I'm waiting to get rd


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 3, 2012)

I want Admin   

Heyh


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I want Admin
> 
> Heyh

Click to collapse



hey maxey! sup?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 4, 2012)

Boredom bump 

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## boborone (Jun 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Boredom bump
> 
> Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse



y u bumping boards


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 4, 2012)

I softbricked/bootloop'd my GSII 5 times today


----------



## boborone (Jun 4, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> I softbricked/bootloop'd my GSII 5 times today

Click to collapse



How you do that? I did it on my SGSI for fun. Now the II is the smooth running phone. Actually my Touch Pro is the smoothest phone I have.


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> How you do that? I did it on my SGSI for fun. Now the II is the smooth running phone. Actually my Touch Pro is the smoothest phone I have.

Click to collapse



This happened after flashing Siyah v3.2.8.

I'm quite an expert on bricks, and I am clueless why it happened. My bet is that the undervolt was unstable, even though it was only -50mV on the CPU and -50/-100/-50 on the GPU on 66/133/267MHz... 

I got a massive load of FC's, then bam, bootloop. Had to wipe data. And that repeated 5 times today, so I went back to CM9 while Siyah v3.3 isn't released.

I think I can live without BLN...


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 4, 2012)

I think I pinched a nerve in my shoulder 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (Jun 4, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> This happened after flashing Siyah v3.2.8.
> 
> I'm quite an expert on bricks, and I am clueless why it happened. My bet is that the undervolt was unstable, even though it was only -50mV on the CPU and -50/-100/-50 on the GPU on 66/133/267MHz...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's one thing I never worried about. Undervolting the phone when I OCed it. I'm always near a plug somewhere. Truck, work, home. Never really out and about and taxing my phone to worry about it dying.


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> That's one thing I never worried about. Undervolting the phone when I OCed it. I'm always near a plug somewhere. Truck, work, home. Never really out and about and taxing my phone to worry about it dying.

Click to collapse



True... And apparently codeworkx got touchkey configuration working on the I9100G, let's hope he ports that functionality to the I9100...


----------



## trell959 (Jun 4, 2012)

bump

$$$
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> bump
> 
> $$$
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Want to make me some gasoline and ship it to me for free?  

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Jun 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> bump
> 
> $$$
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats  haha ;D

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 4, 2012)

Transformer prime worth it or old? 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Transformer prime worth it or old?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Its what 3 months old?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Its what 3 months old?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Really? Could've sworn it was out last year 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Really? Could've sworn it was out last year
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



I have no concept if time so there's that 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I have no concept if time so there's that
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



the prime has lots of issues.. watch out Max

also: hi


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> the prime has lots of issues.. watch out Max
> 
> also: hi

Click to collapse



You have a lot of issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey dex lol jase

& cheers, I thought most were solved I'll have a look 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey dex lol jase
> 
> & cheers, I thought most were solved I'll have a look
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



They were solved: 

by cutting into the back of the unit and modifying the internals.

Not exactly easy fixes. Lolol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 4, 2012)

Dead Mafia is dead.

Time to dig a grave and post a headstone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 4, 2012)

Nononon XD

No idea Milad 

And those fixes.. I don;t think I'd end up doing those


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nononon XD
> 
> No idea Milad
> 
> And those fixes.. I don;t think I'd end up doing those

Click to collapse



You know you're hardcore enough to try 'em.

Personally I'd just wait until the TF700T comes out...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You know you're hardcore enough to try 'em.
> 
> Personally I'd just wait until the TF700T comes out...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



TF700T? 

To Google! 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 4, 2012)

R.I.P. Mafia thread

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## trell959 (Jun 4, 2012)

R.I.P. Mafia thread.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 4, 2012)

Lol 3 posts in the same min and 2 of them say rip xD

But thanks jase I shall wait, but I'll be selling my laptop to pay for it  
Better GPS 1080p and better wifi seems worth it, and fits the same dock so hopefully no thicker 

And unlucky milad 
Can't you just change the images to theme apps or are you doing more in depth themeing I guess? 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 4, 2012)

Google wallet is down 

Hopefully when it comes back i will have my 40 dollar bonus


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Okay that's it. I give up. I ****ing give up! I did everything I could to get the goddamn apktool working but ****ing nothing! Nothing! Screw theme making, I'm tired of this ****.

Click to collapse





-_- 
What .apk's are you trying to decompile? System apk's or user installed apps?




MacaronyMax said:


> Lol 3 posts in the same min and 2 of them say rip xD
> 
> But thanks jase I shall wait, but I'll be selling my laptop to pay for it
> Better GPS 1080p and better wifi seems worth it, and fits the same dock so hopefully no thicker
> ...

Click to collapse



Y u sell laptop to buy tablet? That's like selling a truck to buy a plug in Prius.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> -_-
> What .apk's are you trying to decompile? System apk's or user installed apps?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LULZ!!!!!! 

That made me laugh


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Y u sell laptop to buy tablet? That's like selling a truck to buy a plug in Prius.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



XD because it gets extremely hot, sounds like a leaf blower and has around an hour and a half of battery 

But has an awesome resale value which will cover the cost of the tablet and keyboard xD



Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> A T-Mobile theme.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh really? Nice 
How do you think it'd play with a Bluetooth keyboard? 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> A T-Mobile theme.

Click to collapse



If you're decompiling someone else's theme, then that's not starting from scratch. Lol

Starting from scratch is taking the source code for the ROM you're using, making the theme based on that, compiling into a flashable .zip. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sigh

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh really? Nice
> How do you think it'd play with a Bluetooth keyboard?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Get the USB/BT app and i am sure it will work fine


----------



## trell959 (Jun 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Did BP took over your oil well?

Click to collapse



I wouldn't doubt it. More and more people have been going back there lately lol


@david yes Gotye is awesome

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I wouldn't doubt it. More and more people have been going back there lately lol
> 
> 
> @david yes Gotye is awesome
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep and that is my favorite part of that song LOL

I always scream it    LULZ


----------



## trell959 (Jun 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yep and that is my favorite part of that song LOL
> 
> I always scream it    LULZ

Click to collapse



I notice I crank the volume all the way up when the chorus is about to start 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I know, I meant adding extra icons, etc which require xml editing.
> 
> @max. Acer's have built-in USB, so a USB keyboard can work too. Asus only has USB with keyboard dock.

Click to collapse



Oh nice!  sounds good  I shall check it out, keyboard is needed 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ohai guyse. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 4, 2012)

Sup watt 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 4, 2012)

ddrager said:


> Hello here is a post.
> 
> http://www.xda-developers.com

Click to collapse



Brilliant... 


Oh and both tabs out this month, cheers guys 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 4, 2012)

ddrager said:


> Hello here is a post.
> 
> http://www.xda-developers.com

Click to collapse



-_-

Spamming is not tolerated.







MacaronyMax said:


> Brilliant...
> 
> 
> Oh and both tabs out this month, cheers guys

Click to collapse



Nice! So which one are you going with.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Jun 4, 2012)

My sister called me crying saying that she got in a terrible accident on the freeway. I'm gunna go ride down there to see if she's alright. I'll upload pics later

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> And with custom ROMs, you can use a USB 3G dongle and Ethernet cable (of course you need a USB adapter for it). With official ICS it supports external hard drives (it already did with custom ROMs on Honeycomb). Pretty awesome tablets. They have a dock sold separately, which has a remote and full size HDMI out. The tablet itself has micro HDMI. The speakers are loud and have good bass, the screen is... well good... not great, but good. Thankfully my tablet is OC friendly, I safely OC it to 1680 MHz. The battery is powerful, lasts at least 8 hours on nonstop usage and it almost doesn't drain when idle. As for my A500, there's as amazing dev working on his CM9 kang and it's even better than original CM9. CM9 is also releasing its official version for A500. AOKP also supports it. The build quality is also very nice. The screen is very durable, can't scratch it with even a key, or knife. Only sand paper made it a bit... dull...
> 
> But, it's quite big and heavy (could be due to full aluminium body). It's thicker and longer than XOOM. Apart from that, I love it. Most amazing thing I've ever bought.

Click to collapse




Where do i buy this tablet? 

My galaxy nexus does all of that as well


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Nice! So which one are you going with.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse





m1l4droid said:


> And with custom ROMs, you can use a USB 3G dongle and Ethernet cable (of course you need a USB adapter for it). With official ICS it supports external hard drives (it already did with custom ROMs on Honeycomb). Pretty awesome tablets. They have a dock sold separately, which has a remote and full size HDMI out. The tablet itself has micro HDMI. The speakers are loud and have good bass, the screen is... well good... not great, but good. Thankfully my tablet is OC friendly, I safely OC it to 1680 MHz. The battery is powerful, lasts at least 8 hours on nonstop usage and it almost doesn't drain when idle. As for my A500, there's as amazing dev working on his CM9 kang and it's even better than original CM9. CM9 is also releasing its official version for A500. AOKP also supports it. The build quality is also very nice. The screen is very durable, can't scratch it with even a key, or knife. Only sand paper made it a bit... dull...
> 
> But, it's quite big and heavy (could be due to full aluminium body). It's thicker and longer than XOOM. Apart from that, I love it. Most amazing thing I've ever bought.

Click to collapse



Tough choice but the A700 is plastic btw Milad  (I think)
The Prime would have the better battery life thanks to the dock I guess, and would look neater, but no display output afaik but the dock does have a normal sized SD slot, and well.. its pretty awesome xD I'll wait for reviews and see if this prime has any issues like the last and see the price difference, but I think I'm more in favour of the Prime, 




trell959 said:


> My sister called me crying saying that she got in a terrible accident on the freeway. I'm gunna go ride down there to see if she's alright. I'll upload pics later
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Damnn, Hope she's alright dude


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> My sister called me crying saying that she got in a terrible accident on the freeway. I'm gunna go ride down there to see if she's alright. I'll upload pics later
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I hope she is ok, will keep best wishes for her


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Don't know about A700...
> 
> My friend has the original Transformer, it has a mini HDMI, prime I think has micro. Yes, it has a big sive SD slot, that's cool. I don't really care for the keyboard so I prefer Acer. But Asus is also pretty awesome. Too bad Samsung tablets suck. They're only thin and small, but no extra functionality compared to a phone... only bigger. Just like the iBad.

Click to collapse



Fair enough, I'm hoping to do _some_ web development on it which is why I'd care for a keyboard but I just saw on GSM arena that I can use data with the A700 whereas Prime I'd have to tether 

---------- Post added at 08:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 PM ----------

Dammit Killed -_-

Anyone here play GTA 3 on their phone? Anyone got round to modding it?


----------



## trell959 (Jun 4, 2012)

So I'm already back. I got there and my sister was gone (My dad picked her up) and the car was on the tow truck about to leave ( I got a chance to talk to him before he left) now I'm at home and her ankle looks broken! I don't think I've ridden that fast before.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> So I'm already back. I got there and my sister was gone (My dad picked her up) and the car was on the tow truck about to leave ( I got a chance to talk to him before he left) now I'm at home and her ankle looks broken! I don't think I've ridden that fast before.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ouch.. But I'm glad she's all right


----------



## trell959 (Jun 4, 2012)

She's alright.  Its just her ankle. My dad just took her to the doctor  





MacaronyMax said:


> Ouch.. But I'm glad she's all right

Click to collapse











m1l4droid said:


> Hope she's fine trell...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> She's alright.  Its just her ankle. My dad just took her to the doctor

Click to collapse



That is very fortunate 

Is it broken? sprained? bruised?

Glad she is ok


----------



## trell959 (Jun 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> That is very fortunate
> 
> Is it broken? sprained? bruised?
> 
> Glad she is ok

Click to collapse



I don't know yet I guess they're going to x ray it, but I'm not at the hospital with them

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I don't know yet I guess they're going to x ray it, but I'm not at the hospital with them
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



How fast was she going?

And whose fault was it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Jun 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> How fast was she going?
> 
> And whose fault was it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



She was on the freeway and a truck in front of her dropped a huge Home Depot box filled with clothes. She couldn't swerve because there were two cars next to her. So she ended up hitting the box, it was lodged under her car and she lost control. She tried to keep control, but ending up swerving to one and hitting the center divider at about 75.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Damn that sucks... 75 is pretty high if it's miles... Thank God she didn't take any serious injury.

Click to collapse



75 isn't THAT fast. For hitting a divider it is, but otherwise its the speedlimit in most of the midwest. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## trell959 (Jun 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Damn that sucks... 75 is pretty high if it's miles... Thank God she didn't take any serious injury.

Click to collapse



I know! Dammit I wanted to get a picture of her car! It's a complete total.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> 75 isn't THAT fast. For hitting a divider it is, but otherwise its the speedlimit in most of the midwest.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX

Click to collapse



Freeway speed limit here is only 65, but you can get away with doing 75. 80 is when you get pulled over.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Freeway speed limit here is only 65, but you can get away with doing 75. 80 is when you get pulled over.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Like I said "midwest"  glad she's alive and well. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## trell959 (Jun 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Like I said "midwest"  glad she's alive and well.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX

Click to collapse



If the speed limit here was 75, there'd be all sorts of accidents.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> The speed limit in freeways here is 120. And highways 100.

Click to collapse



Kilometers? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> If the speed limit here was 75, there'd be all sorts of accidents.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Its 55-75 depending the area here. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## trell959 (Jun 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> No, AU.

Click to collapse



Astronomical unit? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes.

Click to collapse












Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> No, AU.

Click to collapse





trell959 said:


> Astronomical unit?

Click to collapse





m1l4droid said:


> Yes.

Click to collapse








9Gag Link for you all to go like:
http://9gag.com/gag/4385449


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 5, 2012)

Jase. Im sorry to inform you, you have aids. It worked last time with the black chick. :sly:

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Jase. Im sorry to inform you, you have aids. It worked last time with the black chick. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX

Click to collapse



-_-

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 5, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> -_-
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Lolololol

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Jun 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Anyone here play GTA 3 on their phone? Anyone got round to modding it?

Click to collapse



Yes! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yes!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I do not have the time for such nonsense anymore  

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Jun 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I do not have the time for such nonsense anymore
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Why D:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 5, 2012)

Finally rooted my damn phone after 7 months.  I don't even deserve to be called a n00b. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Finally rooted my damn phone after 7 months.  I don't even deserve to be called a n00b.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



The i777? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The i777?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes...but mine doesn't look like that ^






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yes...but mine doesn't look like that ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks good. What rom you running? If you flash, flash Serendipity. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Looks good. What rom you running? If you flash, flash Serendipity.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Aokp 6.3.12...it seems to have included a kernel that overrode  the Siyah kernel I flashed right after initial root...not sure what happened.  But I'm loving the long battery life.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 5, 2012)

Congrats dude ;D but yeah flash kernels after roms



Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Congrats dude ;D but yeah flash kernels after roms
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Hmm...I've gotten bunk advice then...but hey, I didn't brick her, so recommend me a kernel, if for no other reason than to keep this thread from dying.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Congratulations! Finally rooted it. Son, I'm proud.
> 
> But, in sorry to inform you that AOKP sucks
> 
> Sent from my Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



That's wonderful info Milad....especially the ending, when you offered no alternative.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> AOKP is feature rich, but unstable. Try cm9. Not as feature rich, but much more stable.
> 
> What's your phone anyway?
> 
> Sent from my Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



At&t gs2 i777.....no stability issues sofar with aokp, but as a first timer, I have nothing to compare it to.  I had to choose something...I was pretty excited actually.  My battery lasted all day.  I was on GB 2.3.6....rooted to get back to 2.3.4.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't know, haven't tried aokp for 2 month. Maybe it's more stable now. But... still CM9 is better.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Such a cop-out response 

Beginner's luck, I have?


Besides, it includes CM kernel...should I need more?
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Um, what?
> 
> on my phone cm kernel is the best, I'm not sure about yours... but they do have good kernels.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



You basically said CM9 is better than a rom (aokp) you haven't tried in 2 months.  My point is that the newest aokp seems to include a cm kernel.  I'm trying to post a screen shot of what I have...



Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Haha nice kernel name! It's probably from CM9.
> 
> I'm saying CM9 is better, because it doesn't have that ridiculous ROM control in the settings, instead, it's like this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dammit hit thanks, but what theme is that, Also.. My AOKP is likke that afaik

Edit, Yeah it is but instead of the Interfearance Settings (I'm gusing that's from CM9) It's AOKP settings


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Thanks!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1684740

Click to collapse



Cheers dude 
I like it, I think Imma swap rom now too  S3 looking one or CM9?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 5, 2012)

Morning mafia


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> CM9.

Click to collapse



Imma try both 



dexter93 said:


> Morning mafia

Click to collapse



Wazzabi Dex! xD


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Imma try both
> 
> 
> Wazzabi Dex! xD

Click to collapse



skipped uni today, too much work to do


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> skipped uni today, too much work to do

Click to collapse



Haha  Fair enough xD WHat you doing at Uni?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  Fair enough xD WHat you doing at Uni?

Click to collapse



Tourism 






nah.. studying applied maths and physics


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Tourism
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lmao xD 

Nice dude XD

My internet is being suckish  2 hours to download a rom


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> 2 hours? What ROM? Because CM9 take 30 minutes for me...

Click to collapse



The S3 Tw one, CM9 is quicker but it still sucks


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 5, 2012)

It's stuck at choosing best server based on ping...  

---------- Post added at 01:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 PM ----------


----------



## boborone (Jun 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Looks good. What rom you running? If you flash, flash Serendipity.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I freakin hate that dev. I've gotten my posts deleted when I talked about him before, but let's just say, he did some less than honest things when he was on the captivate. Plus having a new release every two days. That's the only reason his threads are at the top. More posts>more donations>more devices you buy him.



dexter93 said:


> Morning mafia

Click to collapse



Morning dex. You see the shout out I gave you in the mod request thread?

@skinny, congrats on rooting your phone. Trell and bd can help you out with it. Mostly trell though. He likes Samsung and has one himself. Glad you joined the fun. Welcome to the addiction train.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



That's quick?!  I thought your internet sucked also


----------



## husam666 (Jun 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> That's quick?!  I thought your internet sucked also

Click to collapse



lol, that's in jerusalem 
I'm there for about 2 weeks :/


----------



## husam666 (Jun 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> It's stuck at choosing best server based on ping...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 PM ----------

Click to collapse



that's a good ping


----------



## boborone (Jun 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol, that's in jerusalem
> I'm there for about 2 weeks :/

Click to collapse



I was wondering why it had Telaviv as your server.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> I was wondering why it had Telaviv as your server.

Click to collapse



well, now you know


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> that's a good ping

Click to collapse



Oh Isn't it


----------



## husam666 (Jun 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh Isn't it

Click to collapse



downloading backtrack linux torrent @ 1mb/s f*** yeah


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> It's stuck at choosing best server based on ping...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 PM ----------

Click to collapse



unlucky Max



boborone said:


> I freakin hate that dev. I've gotten my posts deleted when I talked about him before, but let's just say, he did some less than honest things when he was on the captivate. Plus having a new release every two days. That's the only reason his threads are at the top. More posts>more donations>more devices you buy him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



afternoon boborone. yeah, I saw it. nice one 



husam666 said:


> lol, that's in jerusalem
> I'm there for about 2 weeks :/

Click to collapse



Hey bro! sup? holidays?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol, that's in jerusalem
> I'm there for about 2 weeks :/

Click to collapse



-_- 

Remember Hussam, religious buildings are for admiring only.







m1l4droid said:


> Ib4 jase whines how his 40 mbps speed is slow.

Click to collapse



Hey b*tch don't talk to me about whining.

Besides my phone internet is only 40mb/s. My home net is fiber. Which is much, much faster...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 5, 2012)

20mbs here at a friends house  up Nd down 



Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## trell959 (Jun 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> 20mbs here at a friends house  up Nd down
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



I get around 35-40  but only .5-1 up

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You must live in Iran for a couple of weeks to learn what is slow Internet.

Click to collapse



I bet the Ayatollah has fast internet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Not all Ayatollahs, but the supreme leader has... He need it for his pr0n.

Click to collapse



Yes, I'm sure he loves to upload HD videos of he and Ahmadinejad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Actually, they've been fighting lately.

Click to collapse



Eww...angry, make-up s*x, that's fun. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## The El Guapo (Jun 5, 2012)

Salutations Mafia....wasuuuuuuuuuuuup?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey bro! sup? holidays?

Click to collapse



yeah, 2 weeks of pure laziness 



jaseglenn4 said:


> -_-
> 
> Remember Hussam, religious buildings are for admiring only.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



keep thinking


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Quick! Download a couple of movies too while you at it!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Just apps wish I remembered to download roms: ( xD

evening Mafia 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 5, 2012)

The El Guapo said:


> Salutations Mafia....wasuuuuuuuuuuuup?

Click to collapse










I kid, I kid  All nice, you?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 5, 2012)

Backtrack linux was downloaded on a bad part of the harddisk




now I have to download it again


----------



## husam666 (Jun 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Somebody I know has a terminal illness... he's been on his deathbed for a few month now... we did everything but it's not working... we might as well give up... let's call a mod to close this thread.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Are you okay, mate?


----------



## trell959 (Jun 5, 2012)

R.I.P. Mafia thread.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 5, 2012)

not anymore, thread maybe slow lately, but I'm here now, it shall live!!


----------



## trell959 (Jun 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> not anymore, thread maybe slow lately, but I'm here now, it shall live!!

Click to collapse



I say we kill this one and start another.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I say we kill this one and start another.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'll do it for ya.....always wanted to delete this thread


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 5, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I'll do it for ya.....always wanted to delete this thread

Click to collapse



We shall give M_T_M the pleasure!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 5, 2012)

No mtm-__- I shall be back more 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## trell959 (Jun 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> How about we kill this, and don't start another? It'll be dead anyway...

Click to collapse









Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 5, 2012)

make with the posting then or teh Mafia thread shall be no more, evermore 



Also.....you people are leaderless in a way...what's with that?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 5, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> make with the posting then or teh Mafia thread shall be no more, evermore
> 
> 
> 
> Also.....you people are leaderless in a way...what's with that?

Click to collapse



totally agree 

it also is getting old


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm taking over. Oh oops never mind I said anything!

Click to collapse



Leave it to the Iranian to want to conquer...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 5, 2012)

Talk about it and we'll discuss it tomorrow,  deal?



husam666 said:


> totally agree
> 
> it also is getting old

Click to collapse





Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Talk about it and we'll discuss it tomorrow,  deal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



agreed. its becoming boring


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 6, 2012)

No moar Mafia thread?!?! 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Jun 6, 2012)

Maybe a new thread will spark new hopes, or we need to come up with a way to make this thread interesting.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> agreed. its becoming boring

Click to collapse



Only when people don't show up. Lol





watt9493 said:


> No moar Mafia thread?!?!

Click to collapse



Probably.




trell959 said:


> Maybe a new thread will spark new hopes, or we need to come up with a way to make this thread interesting.

Click to collapse



Doubtful that a new thread would be very good by comparison. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 6, 2012)

Well I'm done here. You people are too negative. *cough*milad*cough*jase*cough
Buh bye Nao.
Close it. 
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 6, 2012)

Well. It was fun guys. I actually hate to see it go


I saw we keep it and let it roll though these bumps.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 6, 2012)

Bump

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't post as much cause of my new job. On the road all day. I don't text and drive, sure as hell not going to browse forums and drive. Did over 300 miles today, it's 11 oclock, and have to be up in out the door at 6 to make it to the job tomorrow.

And don't delete the thread. If anything, close it. But hell leave it and let it die the OT way if you want it dead....just don't post. I like it cause it's a place here to get away from noobs and see what's going on with some buds. Hell, won't really talk at all if the thread is killed. IDK why you would want it die anyways.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> I don't post as much cause of my new job. On the road all day. I don't text and drive, sure as hell not going to browse forums and drive. Did over 300 miles today, it's 11 oclock, and have to be up in out the door at 6 to make it to the job tomorrow.
> 
> And don't delete the thread. If anything, close it. But hell leave it and let it die the OT way if you want it dead....just don't post. I like it cause it's a place here to get away from noobs and see what's going on with some buds. Hell, won't really talk at all if the thread is killed. IDK why you would want it die anyways.

Click to collapse



I'm usually very active, but it summer, I don't have a job, I'm trying to RELAX!  leave it open, you guys will miss it when its gone.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 6, 2012)

http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/


----------



## husam666 (Jun 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well I'm done here. You people are too negative. *cough*milad*cough*jase*cough
> Buh bye Nao.
> Close it.
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



No don't 

anyone around?

What if M_T_M is deleting posts to make the thread look dead to us


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 6, 2012)

MTM  How could you?!? 

Noooo Stay BD


----------



## husam666 (Jun 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm usually very active, but it summer, I don't have a job, I'm trying to RELAX!  leave it open, you guys will miss it when its gone.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



yep, just because it's halfdead it doesn't mean we should close it


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> No don't
> 
> anyone around?
> 
> What if M_T_M is deleting posts to make the thread look dead to us

Click to collapse











MacaronyMax said:


> MTM  How could you?!?
> 
> Noooo Stay BD

Click to collapse




Well, I've already added milad back to the ignore list. Apparently, because jase is a news writer I can't block him. (which I've pm'ed an admin about...when was the last time he even wrote an article for the portal) so if I can't ignore him (milad is blocked)....I don't want to deal with either of them.
Neither have anything good to say about anyone here....or anything else for that matter.
I hardly ever post at the same time as Husam or Maxey or a few others I actually like to talk to....what's the point?
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well, I've already added milad back to the ignore list. Apparently, because jase is a news writer I can't block him. (which I've pm'ed an admin about...when was the last time he even wrote an article for the portal) so if I can't ignore him (milad is blocked)....I don't want to deal with either of them.
> Neither have anything good to say about anyone here....or anything else for that matter.
> I hardly ever post at the same time as Husam or Maxey or a few others I actually like to talk to....what's the point?
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Agree with you, we are all missing the good old members that were fun, but since one of them who kept it going is IP banned, everyone is leaving slowly, we need controversy


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 6, 2012)

Awh Okay BD  Don't leave though... Ma exams are over soon 


lol milad  I was watching SP yesterday 

---------- Post added at 11:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------




husam666 said:


> Agree with you, we are all missing the good old members that were fun, but since one of them who kept it going is IP banned, everyone is leaving slowly, we need controversy

Click to collapse



There are 3 banned ex mafia members


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 6, 2012)

hey all of you fighting chimps. stop that and come on irc to have a group chat like a family
#GLIsviluppatori
irc.freenode.net
http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=GLIsviluppatori&uio=d4

all of you.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hey all of you fighting chimps. stop that and come on irc to have a group chat like a family
> #GLIsviluppatori
> irc.freenode.net
> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=GLIsviluppatori&uio=d4
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jun 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



+1
10char


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 6, 2012)

All of you 






*W*


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well, I've already added milad back to the ignore list. Apparently, because jase is a news writer I can't block him. (which I've pm'ed an admin about...when was the last time he even wrote an article for the portal) so if I can't ignore him (milad is blocked)....I don't want to deal with either of them.
> Neither have anything good to say about anyone here....or anything else for that matter.
> I hardly ever post at the same time as Husam or Maxey or a few others I actually like to talk to....what's the point?
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



? What did I do? And I write articles every day, my Portal author name just isn't Jase Glenn.

I thought we were past that whole negativity thing. Oh well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey dude , We're in the irc if you want


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> ? What did I do? And I write articles every day, my Portal author name just isn't Jase Glenn.
> 
> I thought we were past that whole negativity thing. Oh well.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



All you do is put others down (opinions, ideas, phones, ect). You make being in the mafia thread unpleasant. I've never seen an article by you, and I read the portal every day. I've pm'ed someone about having you blocked. I've also reported the fact that toy have more than one xda account, which is against the rules.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 6, 2012)

sad cameron is sad. I like coming here just to talk to people. I know I haven't been able too recently, but im busy from the moment I get up to the moment I fall asleep. Im getting ready for graduation, getting my house ready for my party, and still trying to have a life with my girlfriend before she leaves for Florida for 3 months and im all alone. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> All you do is put others down (opinions, ideas, phones, ect). You make being in the mafia thread unpleasant. I've never seen an article by you, and I read the portal every day. I've pm'ed someone about having you blocked. I've also reported the fact that toy have more than one xda account, which is against the rules.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



First off: Nobody else here has issues with me. I communicate with them on a regular basis in a pleasant manner. Even milad and I get along.

Second: Here's an article being Featured on the Portal currently, I wrote it: http://www.xda-developers.com/windows_phone/nokia-lumia-800-gets-first-custom-rom/

I don't answer to you as to the content I write or produce. And the fact that you fail to see my name attached does not mean that I don't write.


Third: I do not have more than one account. Every account I've had was closed before a new one was opened. I made sure of it. So reporting lies to an admin in order to go after someone you don't like is not only negative, it's just plain wrong.

Fourth and finally: The only person who storms out of here and gets angry is you. The rest of the thread members know how to have fun and blow off steam. You are the one being negative; I would thank you to stop being that way.

Sincerely,
Jase.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> sad cameron is sad. I like coming here just to talk to people. I know I haven't been able too recently, but im busy from the moment I get up to the moment I fall asleep. Im getting ready for graduation, getting my house ready for my party, and still trying to have a life with my girlfriend before she leaves for Florida for 3 months and im all alone.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX

Click to collapse



Don't be sad watt, things will get better.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> First off: Nobody else here has issues with me. I communicate with them on a regular basis in a pleasant manner. Even milad and I get along.
> 
> Second: Here's an article being Featured on the Portal currently, I wrote it: http://www.xda-developers.com/windows_phone/nokia-lumia-800-gets-first-custom-rom/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You even admitted that when you switched usernames it was an old account you'd forgotten about.
As long as I can block/ignore you idk what you do.
But none of this matters anyway.
I'm done here. Your can have the mafia, it's not worth it.
Have dd remove me from the list.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Sup all...this is my great grandaddy account of accounts. I haven't logged in in so long that everything on it reset....except for the join date. First post and a join date of 2008 LOLOLOL
> 
> ~Jaseglenn4
> ~Jasecloud4
> ~Ghost

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 6, 2012)

c'mon BD please!??

C'mon Milad 





Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 6, 2012)

Bumpppp

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



All those except for this one should have been deleted. Pardon me for initially forgetting about a 4 year old account, and then doing the right thing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Jun 6, 2012)

Highway to hell....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> c'mon BD please!??
> 
> C'mon Milad
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



same here.


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 6, 2012)

Soooo...is the selfdestruction mode on already? Implode coming up 

Will decide later on on the fate of teh Mafia thread. Hopefully we can get a general consensus and a uniform one at that


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> when you get time, follow that irc link. the 'nana wants to speak with you

Click to collapse




I will be after 1:00PM my time...1 more hour from now


----------



## husam666 (Jun 6, 2012)

just for the note, I was leaving the mafia before it was cool


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> just for the note, I was leaving the mafia before it was cool

Click to collapse



stfu Hus.

Also we have to make some decisions. Meet ya on irc in 2-3 hours


----------



## TheRomMistress (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok guys, lets stop bickering and act like adults. 

What happened to the good ol' days when a banana was just a banana?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 6, 2012)

TheRomMistress said:


> Ok guys, lets stop bickering and act like adults.
> 
> What happened to the good ol' days when a banana was just a banana?

Click to collapse



That's what I'm saying. If you don't wanna be here, leave. Stop posting. Leave those of us that WANT to stay here be. Were not doing you any harm.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 6, 2012)

TheRomMistress said:


> Ok guys, lets stop bickering and act like adults.
> 
> What happened to the good ol' days when a banana was just a banana?

Click to collapse



Join the irc  We're all cool there


----------



## TheRomMistress (Jun 6, 2012)

I have r-e-s-p-o-n-s-i-b-i-l-i-t-i-e-s, I don't have time for IRC.


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 6, 2012)

*trooooooooolololololox*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 6, 2012)

Only trolls in here? 

Any non trolls? 


Hello anyway..

Got my ps3 controller today and its charging 

Can't wait to play emulators with it


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 6, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 6, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Only trolls in here?
> 
> Any non trolls?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Also...get to IRC channel nao!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Also...get to IRC channel nao!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 6, 2012)

IRC guys. now, or MTM will delete this

#GLIsviluppatori
irc.freenode.net
http://webchat.freenode.net/?channel...ppatori&uio=d4


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> IRC guys. now, or MTM will delete this
> 
> #GLIsviluppatori
> irc.freenode.net
> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channel...ppatori&uio=d4

Click to collapse



Verizon won't let me.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Jun 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Verizon won't let me.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Computer? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm out guys.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks again guys for nominating and voting me for Don.. I'll do my best to make this a family again, where everyone can feel like home.  I'm taking up my duties ASAP.


but first, ITS PARTY TIME!!!!!!


----------



## trell959 (Jun 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Thanks again guys for nominating and voting me for Don.. I'll do my best to make this a family again, where everyone can feel like home.  I'm taking up my duties ASAP.
> 
> 
> but first, ITS PARTY TIME!!!!!!

Click to collapse





Give me a promotion! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 6, 2012)

I lurked from afar, watched and waited. I must say I am pleased with this turn of events, you struggled on the edge of a perilous deletion of the mafia, but through negotiations have come to a agreement. 

Congrats dex, the people have spoken. 
I will still wear my sig as a badge of honor tho 

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 6, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I lurked from afar, watched and waited. I must say I am pleased with this turn of events, you struggled on the edge of a perilous deletion of the mafia, but through negotiations have come to a agreement.
> 
> Congrats dex, the people have spoken.
> I will still wear my sig as a badge of honor tho
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks DD. Your days as a Don will be remembered. From now on, every Don will be listed on the OP. You may keep that sig 

also: I'll be making changes to the OP and second post. If you want anything added/changed let me know 

The Don


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Give me a promotion!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Possible. We'll see


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 6, 2012)

Me want promotion too!!!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 6, 2012)

Congrats don Dexter!! 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 6, 2012)

Congrats!!! Dexter!!!

Party!!!!!!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 6, 2012)

Party on my behalf. Graduation today!!!!!!! :sly:

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Party on my behalf. Graduation today!!!!!!! :sly:
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Congrats watt!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Party on my behalf. Graduation today!!!!!!! :sly:
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Congrats!! Man u are graduating late 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 6, 2012)

I regretfully request I be removed from the list (as well as pipsqueak) thank you.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I regretfully request I be removed from the list (as well as pipsqueak) thank you.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENXvZ9YRjbo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2012)

Me Gusta emulators with ps3 controller


----------



## trell959 (Jun 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Me Gusta emulators with ps3 controller

Click to collapse



Sounds fun 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 7, 2012)

Congratulations Watt!!! Class of 12! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (Jun 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well, I've already added milad back to the ignore list. Apparently, because jase is a news writer I can't block him. (which I've pm'ed an admin about...when was the last time he even wrote an article for the portal) so if I can't ignore him (milad is blocked)....I don't want to deal with either of them.
> Neither have anything good to say about anyone here....or anything else for that matter.
> I hardly ever post at the same time as Husam or Maxey or a few others I actually like to talk to....what's the point?
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse






:beer::thumbup:

* iTouched Epic


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2012)

Just hacked my neighbour's wifi


----------



## trell959 (Jun 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> :beer::thumbup:
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



I don't know what to think of that 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I don't know what to think of that
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Confused and sad.

Passes beer to bd, hope all is well.

* iTouched Epic


----------



## boborone (Jun 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Just hacked my neighbour's wifi

Click to collapse



I see you're putting your trip to Israel and their fast internet to good use with backtrack. 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 7, 2012)

Guys. Why are we all leaving?!?!?! 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Guys. Why are we all leaving?!?!?!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX

Click to collapse



Getting crazy in here...I even pmed delerious weeks ago for a position just to help add to this thread.  I post here fairly frequently, so I thought it would work out.  Who knows anymore?!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Getting crazy in here...I even pmed delerious weeks ago for a position just to help add to this thread.  I post here fairly frequently, so I thought it would work out.  Who knows anymore?!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Ahh keep posting skinny. You're welcome here. People fizzin out doesn't mean you can't join the fun. It's like the guys that leave the bar at midnight cause they don't want to hit traffic. They weren't there to have fun anyways.

This one's on the house







* iTouched Epic


----------



## boborone (Jun 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



CONGRATULATIONS WATT!!!!!

Now you're ready for the world. But is the world ready for you?

* iTouched Epic


----------



## boborone (Jun 7, 2012)

Holy crap the things you miss when you skip a page. New don Dexter. Hail to the king baby! 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## trell959 (Jun 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Holy crap the things you miss when you skip a page. New don Dexter. Hail to the king baby!
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, you missed the whole irc thing 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Oh yeah, you missed the whole irc thing
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dam my job!

* iTouched Epic


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> CONGRATULATIONS WATT!!!!!
> 
> Now you're ready for the world. But is the world ready for you?
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



No they're not!

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Jun 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> No they're not!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Can't tell if that's a bad thing or a good thing 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 7, 2012)

This thunderbolt lags more then my incredible -.-

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## htc fan89 (Jun 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> This thunderbolt lags more then my incredible -.-
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



It might need more lightening


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey guys you remember this humble little phone? Its still kicking ass and taking names.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## trell959 (Jun 7, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> It might need more lightening

Click to collapse



And more bolts. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> And more bolts.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



And more cores and megahertz 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## trell959 (Jun 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> And more cores and megahertz
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



When are you switching carriers? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> And more cores and megahertz
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300

Click to collapse



Why can't you download moar ram?!:what:

* iTouched Epic


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> When are you switching carriers?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



November-ish. 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Jun 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Why can't you download moar ram?!:what:
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



Problem? 







watt9493 said:


> November-ish.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Sigh 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Why can't you download moar ram?!:what:
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



I downloaded more gigabytes. 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (Jun 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I downloaded more gigabytes.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Oh...........does that clog up the tubes so the ram won't fit?

---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------

Ams I de onwy won who knows bout de nana


Cause I think I am.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ajfxfjrj

Sent from my GT-N000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 7, 2012)

Spam

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Ajfxfjrj
> 
> Sent from my GT-N000 using xda premium

Click to collapse









Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 7, 2012)

Good morning guys !

It's good to see that the part of the Mafia in the other side of the Atlantic ocean started posting again 

University run now 

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## trell959 (Jun 7, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Good morning guys !
> 
> It's good to see that the part of the Mafia in the other side of the Atlantic ocean started posting again
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning dex. 

Night all.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Morning dex.
> 
> Night all.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Trell is west coast USA, and so am I......still awake

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm awake too. I can't sleep 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> being poor sucks.

Click to collapse



XD What ya wanting to buy 


Morniinnng ;D


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Lunch.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Dammnnn, Sucks bro, If you get hungry, I don't reccomend eating someones face


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 7, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dammnnn, Sucks bro, If you get hungry, I don't reccomend eating someones face

Click to collapse



LOL!

It was proved he was on PCP tho... So thank God it's not a zombie outbreak...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Actually, your face does look tasty... >

Click to collapse




However I shall take that as a compliment... Thank you 


Phistachio said:


> LOL!
> 
> It was proved he was on PCP tho... So thank God it's not a zombie outbreak...

Click to collapse



Ah good xD 

*takes down barricades and unloads guns *


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 7, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> However I shall take that as a compliment... Thank you
> 
> 
> Ah good xD
> ...

Click to collapse



I just loaded up the cannon and you said that its a lie?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 7, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I just loaded up the cannon and you said that its a lie?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately  Now I've got to try and remember where I dug those mines  

'Morning ;D


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I was just gonna learn archery... Damn...
> 
> Now, let's not be so negative, i'll keep my fingers crossed!

Click to collapse



We should develop are own zombies! xDAny ideas?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 7, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> We should develop are own zombies! xDAny ideas?

Click to collapse



just send me some testing material to test on


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 7, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> just send me some testing material to test on

Click to collapse



Okay brb, I'll just get some candy and a van.. That way they won't be that fast to start off with


----------



## Archer (Jun 7, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Okay brb, I'll just get some candy and a van..

Click to collapse


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 7, 2012)

Morning n00bs

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> I see you're putting your trip to Israel and their fast internet to good use with backtrack.
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



Mhm, I always wanted to hack wifis, too bad I had no idea what I was doing 

Sup?

Sent from the brick


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What brings you here sir?

Click to collapse



He wanted in on our zombie plans 
And the van 


Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Archer (Jun 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What brings you here sir?

Click to collapse



The usual - lurking in the shadows.



MacaronyMax said:


> He wanted in on our zombie plans
> And the van

Click to collapse



Van full of candy... I'm all over that!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 7, 2012)

Who isn't?! XD 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## boborone (Jun 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Mhm, I always wanted to hack wifis, too bad I had no idea what I was doing
> 
> Sup?
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Not much. Rain rain and more rain. Oh and I work outside. 



MacaronyMax said:


> Okay brb, I'll just get some candy and a van.. That way they won't be that fast to start off with

Click to collapse



Apparently you've never had a foot race with a 10 yr old. Those suckers are fast. Maybe get some pacifiers instead of candy.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Apparently you've never had a foot race with a 10 yr old. Those suckers are fast. Maybe get some pacifiers instead of candy.

Click to collapse



I have not.. xD

Pacifiers it is then


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Mhm, I always wanted to hack wifis, too bad I had no idea what I was doing
> 
> Sup?

Click to collapse



You can't hack my WiFi's. Lulz.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 7, 2012)

Threaded my bike wheel dammit 
Afternoon zD

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You can't hack my WiFi's. Lulz.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I can

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I can
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



No you can't. $100 says you can't.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Jun 7, 2012)

So much win

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laZw3Y3JCJ8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> No you can't. $100 says you can't.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Backtrack says I can

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Backtrack says I can
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Backtrack says only WEP can be cracked

( I think... )


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Backtrack says I can
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Better yet $500 says you can't.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sounds like a bet

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 7, 2012)

Bump 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sounds like a bet

Click to collapse



You'll lose before you can start.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You'll lose before you can start.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Then i won't start and WIN


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 7, 2012)

Good luck 

ANyone going in the irc?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Eric!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



x10000000000


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)

What the hell is happening here?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What the hell is happening here?

Click to collapse



Aliens

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 7, 2012)

'bout wut? 



LordManhattan said:


> What the hell is happening here?

Click to collapse




Just Eww 


watt9493 said:


> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 7, 2012)

:megusta:

What widget is that?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Sent from my Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse





m1l4droid said:


> Weatherlove, it's free too!
> 
> Sent from my Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Thanks! Looks aweosme 

Like the tab too dude


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



What theme u running? Also that screenshot ewww...






Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Paranoid Android.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)

Hell yeah!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Paranoid Android.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I have yet to try it on my nexus..

How is it?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)

Don't know how it's on a 4.6" screen, but it's fantastic on 5.3. Just flash it! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## The El Guapo (Jun 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse









m1l4droid said:


> Guys, I miss dirk.
> 
> Sent from my Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Don't know how it's on a 4.6" screen, but it's fantastic on 5.3. Just flash it!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My rule 1 rom flash per day 

LOL

I just flashed an update of my Black Ice Rom and i can't seem to leave this rom, I did once and came back


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)

The El Guapo said:


>

Click to collapse



No? Do you want to fight? Parking lot at 16 (4 PM) tomorrow.

---------- Post added at 08:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 PM ----------

Yeah, you better run!

Did i kill the thread? In that case, i want a medal.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> No? Do you want to fight? Parking lot at 16 (4 PM) tomorrow.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No medal for you


----------



## The El Guapo (Jun 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> No? Do you want to fight? Parking lot at 16 (4 PM) tomorrow.

Click to collapse




Pistols or gummy bears?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)

What do you think? We are men no? Gummy bears of course. We are men, not mad men.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What do you think? We are men no? Gummy bears of course. We are men, not mad men.

Click to collapse



I was thinking jelly beans


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 7, 2012)

Why does nobody ever like my phone :-( 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 7, 2012)

Rubidubido!


----------



## The El Guapo (Jun 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What do you think? We are men no? Gummy bears of course. We are men, not mad men.

Click to collapse



Gummy bears it is then 

High noon by the cherry three on Downhill hill in Wastenchertententen, Nova Scotia


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Why does nobody ever like my phone :-(
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Its old 

Plus my friend has one and that screen ... ugh...


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)

The El Guapo said:


> Gummy bears it is then
> 
> High noon by the cherry three on Downhill hill in Wastenchertententen, Nova Scotia

Click to collapse



Deal!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> My rule 1 rom flash per day
> 
> LOL
> 
> I just flashed an update of my Black Ice Rom and i can't seem to leave this rom, I did once and came back

Click to collapse



Galaxy note or go home! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Galaxy note or go home!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## trell959 (Jun 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



Your screen is too small 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Your screen is too small
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Plenty big for me, and i will buy a note if i can get one cheap as i would only use it on wifi


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)

You can get mine for $800


----------



## trell959 (Jun 7, 2012)

Or mine for $850

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)

Damn, i can't match that price!


----------



## trell959 (Jun 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You can get mine for $800

Click to collapse



Does your eMMC have the brick bug? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You can get mine for $800

Click to collapse





trell959 said:


> Or mine for $850
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



U take best buy credit card? 

LOL i said cheap not all my money


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Its old
> 
> Plus my friend has one and that screen ... ugh...

Click to collapse



Its slcd. Its not a bad screen. Plus its built like a tank.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Does your eMMC have the brick bug?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



If you mean this, then yes.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2012)

MEME party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








---------- Post added at 02:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------




watt9493 said:


> Its slcd. Its not a bad screen. Plus its built like a tank.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



compared to samsung screens its yucky


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> MEME party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't get the hypebeast over amoled. I can't see them outside 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)

You're talking about regular AMOLED. Super AMOLED is different.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You're talking about regular AMOLED. Super AMOLED is different.

Click to collapse



yep  and in hd


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You're talking about regular AMOLED. Super AMOLED is different.

Click to collapse



SuperAMOLED PLUS reporting in, and it's damn good outside on a super strong direct sunlight.

---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Does your eMMC have the brick bug?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Pretty much all N7000's and I9100's have the brick bug


----------



## trell959 (Jun 7, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> SuperAMOLED PLUS reporting in, and it's damn good outside on a super strong direct sunlight.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, but the I9100 never had to deal with the problem. Only if you were using Siyah RC6 I believe was the dangerous one.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I think chameleons are cute.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Iguana.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 8, 2012)

What's the time on the east/west coast?


----------



## trell959 (Jun 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What's the time on the east/west coast?

Click to collapse



4:47 On the west coast.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 8, 2012)

Sooo where's everybody? It's almost dead here!


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 8, 2012)

751 here.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Sooo where's everybody? It's almost dead here!

Click to collapse



It's 2AM in Norway, what are you doing up? 

---------- Post added at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------




trell959 said:


> Yeah, but the I9100 never had to deal with the problem. Only if you were using Siyah RC6 I believe was the dangerous one.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yup, RC6 was Hell. But it was fortunately fixed, and CM9 kernel as well. They disabled the deadly MMC_CAP_ERASE function off the kernel, so now both Siyah and CM9 are safe.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 8, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Then i won't start and WIN

Click to collapse



If don't ever start then you lose. 

If you try to start you lose.

Plus you'll never be able to start which means if you don't you'll lose, because it's impossible start.

I win no matter what.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Jun 8, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> It's 2AM in Norway, what are you doing up?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I know. I've been trying to tell everyone to calm down, but everyone is panicking :banghead: Seriously all they have to do is have confidence and read! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yeah I know. I've been trying to tell everyone to calm down, but everyone is panicking :banghead: Seriously all they have to do is have confidence and read!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah, all kernels since Siyah 3.1 RC6 are completely safe (except the 3.2.8, which has bootloops, but fixable with a /data wipe, 3.2.8.2 fixes that), but people are just uneducated in the matter and say "hurr durr breec divaic wit ceeya, no flashi flashi"


----------



## trell959 (Jun 8, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Yeah, all kernels since Siyah 3.1 RC6 are completely safe (except the 3.2.8, which has bootloops, but fixable with a /data wipe, 3.2.8.2 fixes that), but people are just uneducated in the matter and say "hurr durr breec divaic wit ceeya, no flashi flashi"

Click to collapse



Do you use Siyah? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Do you use Siyah?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yup, 3.2.8.2, stable and smooth as silk. Undervolted (-50mV CPU and -50/-100/-100mV on GPU), and L1/L2 GPU frequencies underclocked for maximum battery life.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 8, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Yup, 3.2.8.2, stable and smooth as silk. Undervolted (-50mV CPU and -50/-100/-100mV on GPU), and L1/L2 GPU frequencies underclocked for maximum battery life.

Click to collapse



I've been using Cm kernel on all three of my devices. Have you been having a problem downloading? Every time I try to download a nightly, they always get to around 70% then fail-which is why I only build nightlies now.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I've been using Cm kernel on all three of my devices. Have you been having a problem downloading? Every time I try to download a nightly, they always get to around 70% then fail-which is why I only build nightlies now.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nope, never had such problem... Download from get.cm always completes in 2-3 mins, 3-5 mins using data...

Anyway, going to sleep, cya peeps


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm beat guys. Nights. Too much work not enough daylight -.-

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Jun 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm beat guys. Nights. Too much work not enough daylight -.-
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



But the night is still young! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> But the night is still young!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not here. Xda in sleep is bad idea.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 8, 2012)

At sleep? I'm still here  Can't sleep so.. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> At sleep? I'm still here  Can't sleep so..
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



And the time where you are?  Wait I forgot ...its always light out this time of year.  That's gotta mess with you, no?  I guess you're used to it.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 8, 2012)

Used to it? Not yet, so yeah it screws with my biologic clock  

Btw, it's 7 AM here now.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 8, 2012)

Morning ;D 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 8, 2012)

Morning guys. Time to feed my iguana.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What's his name?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Unnamed atm.






Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow that's awesome! Not had him/her long then?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 8, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wow that's awesome! Not had him/her long then?

Click to collapse



Since yesterday

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice  Awesome colour


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 8, 2012)

I think in the near future i am going to get a chameleon 


Anyway ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!

Lake trip tomorrow!!!!!!!

BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trell959 (Jun 8, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Underaged brah

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 8, 2012)

Good afternoon guys 
How's everybody doing?

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Good afternoon guys
> How's everybody doing?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse



Sup dude 

Bad since David mentioned it was friday  2 more days of holiday  XD Awh 
You? ;D


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Good afternoon guys
> How's everybody doing?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse



Watching Poland vs Greece on PC 

1-1 so far


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Underaged brah
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sux for you brah


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 8, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup dude
> 
> Bad since David mentioned it was friday  2 more days of holiday  XD Awh
> You? ;D

Click to collapse



Been playing Sniper Elite v2 and I have to say that it's awesome! Also the temp is high here 

Wbu Max?

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Watching Poland vs Greece on PC
> 
> 1-1 so far

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 8, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



Why you desert troll!!  

All of my posts are relevant (to me anyways) 

Also...I continue to rule aLL HAIL TO HYPNOTOAD!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Why you desert troll!!
> 
> All of my posts are relevant (to me anyways)
> 
> Also...I continue to rule aLL HAIL TO HYPNOTOAD!!!

Click to collapse



Either way, we'll teach Poland football again


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Either way, we'll teach Poland football again

Click to collapse



Their goalie (Poland) just stopped a penalty kick soooo....yeah


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Good afternoon guys
> How's everybody doing?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse



Fantastic.  Payday Friday woot!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Their goalie (Poland) just stopped a penalty kick soooo....yeah

Click to collapse



ended on 1-1. 



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Fantastic.  Payday Friday woot!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Nice to hear! Payday + Friday. What a great combo


----------



## trell959 (Jun 8, 2012)

This screen is too little!!!!:banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> This screen is too little!!!!:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What screen?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What screen?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My Galaxy S II

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> My Galaxy S II
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Speaking of screens...updated my launcher:



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 8, 2012)

I am bored 

I got another 4 hours or 4 and half hours of work left 

I hate how slow fridays go when you are looking forward to something.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> My Galaxy S II
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sell it to me?  

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Jun 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sell it to me?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



The screen though. I'll post a picture.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 8, 2012)

For those of you that don't know, when I worked at Home Depot, a price of wood we were moving hit my phone, that was in my pocket.

@Jase

Looks good.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> @Jase
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks man. 

That's literally the entire launcher. It's a minimalist dream.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Jun 8, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> That's literally the entire launcher. It's a minimalist dream.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I've been meaning to get back into a minimalist looking home screen. I was all over that when I had my Inspire 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I've been meaning to get back into a minimalist looking home screen. I was all over that when I had my Inspire
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hell yes. 

Text based icons. Single screen. Widgets are an add-on as are backgrounds/wallpapers.

Everything is perfect for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> For those of you that don't know, when I worked at Home Depot, a price of wood we were moving hit my phone, that was in my pocket.
> 
> @Jase
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



RIP 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> For those of you that don't know, when I worked at Home Depot, a price of wood we were moving hit my phone, that was in my pocket.
> 
> @Jase
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



this one looks bad.  but it seems that only the digitizer was shattered, not the screen. it might be worth repairing it


----------



## trell959 (Jun 8, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hell yes.
> 
> Text based icons. Single screen. Widgets are an add-on as are backgrounds/wallpapers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I'll work on mine and post a screen shot later.






LordManhattan said:


> RIP
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse




Its alright. I have this bad boy. 













dexter93 said:


> this one looks bad.  but it seems that only the digitizer was shattered, not the screen. it might be worth repairing it

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm looking in to it. Don't have any money right now though.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 8, 2012)

Is that another Note? Who are you? The Incredible Samsung Man?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Is that another Note? Who are you? The Incredible Samsung Man?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No the Cracked one is a Galaxy s II

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 8, 2012)

Just gunna leave this beauty here


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> For those of you that don't know, when I worked at Home Depot, a price of wood we were moving hit my phone, that was in my pocket.
> 
> @Jase
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You fail to realize my macgyver instinct and mechanical traning  I can fix just about anything 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> No the Cracked one is a Galaxy s II
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Aha! So the cracked one is a SII and the one that's fine is a Note? 

If that's the case, who cares!


----------



## trell959 (Jun 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Aha! So the cracked one is a SII and the one that's fine is a Note?
> 
> If that's the case, who cares!

Click to collapse



That is the case! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Aha! So the cracked one is a SII and the one that's fine is a Note?
> 
> If that's the case, who cares!

Click to collapse



That Note used to be mine. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That Note used to be mine.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



And you sold it? Why would you do that?


----------



## trell959 (Jun 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> And you sold it? Why would you do that?

Click to collapse



Because she got the awesome One x. How do you like it BD? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 8, 2012)

I always get this and i don't know why


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Because she got the awesome One x. How do you like it BD?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I love my One X, regardless what the naysaying naysayers in this thread think. 
Also, I'm either getting the T-Mobile variant of the SGSIII (2GB RAM!) or the T-Mo variant of the, Galaxy Note (5.3in screen!) Idk yet.....
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 8, 2012)

Buy the S3 and use it until the Note 2 gets released in october.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I love my One X, regardless what the naysaying naysayers in this thread think.
> Also, I'm either getting the T-Mobile variant of the SGSIII (2GB RAM!) or the T-Mo variant of the, Galaxy Note (5.3in screen!) Idk yet.....
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cool on the s3

But

What is this i hear about you buying another note after you just sold one????   

The F*ck???


----------



## trell959 (Jun 8, 2012)

i'm getting the Note 2. I really hope that i don't have to sell this one in order to get it, but we'll see.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 8, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Cool on the s3
> 
> But
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Free, thanks. I thanked you by accident.
I kinda, miss that 5.3in screen. It was awesome. 4.7in and quad core is pretty nice though. Some people, wanna complain about the outdated 40nm architecture of the T3. However, the S4 version suffers from an annoying multi, tasking, bug. So in real world use, I'll stick with my outdated quad core, thank you very much.
Also......
@Dex: Don't try to tell me who show p is.,I had a Sensation, remember? (before you did 
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 9, 2012)

Ill be lucky if I get a GSM contract bbefore 2013 :sly::sly::sly:

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Ill be lucky if I get a GSM contract bbefore 2013 :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Try your heart out bro


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Ill be lucky if I get a GSM contract bbefore 2013 :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Dooooooo eeeeeeetttttt
Cdma suuuuuuuuucks
Yes. It does. 
It's not a global standard like gsm....
And your argument is invalid, snowflake,is a cockatiel....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

Gas is $4.19 a gallon. Glad that I ride a motorcycle


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Gas is $4.19 a gallon. Glad that I ride a motorcycle

Click to collapse



You didn't thank moon-doggie. Moon-doggie is sad, nao 
JUST KIDDING
Edit: gas was 3.39 a gallon here yesterday..... 
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You didn't thank moon-doggie. Moon-doggie is sad, nao
> JUST KIDDING
> Edit: gas was 3.39 a gallon here yesterday.....
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Galaxy just HAD to say hi 









Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Galaxy just HAD to say hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak
Snuffy
Snowflake
Moon-Doggie
And I 
All say.....HI GALAXY! chirp, whistle, chirp.... 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 9, 2012)

S or the older one? 



trell959 said:


> Galaxy just HAD to say hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 9, 2012)

Gas is 337 here :freddymercury.jpg:

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pipsqueak
> Snuffy
> Snowflake
> Moon-Doggie
> ...

Click to collapse



"Bark ruff bark" 







M_T_M said:


> S or the older one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I knew that was coming -_-. You get my PM? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 9, 2012)

Otto wants to play with birdies!





Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> S or the older one?

Click to collapse



Looks like an older model without the WiFi's. 


Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Otto wants to play with birdies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



K. He can plays wit us. 
Birdies drop toy off cage...otto fetch?
(incidently, that's, how I play with them too...they drop stuff...I fetch it  )
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Otto wants to play with birdies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why doesnt Otto want to play with Galaxy? 







LordManhattan said:


> Looks like an older model without the WiFi's.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



FFFFFFUUUUUUUU

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Why doesnt Otto want to play with Galaxy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He hates other dogs. Idk why. He isn't friendly at all.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> He hates other dogs. Idk why. He isn't friendly at all.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



But galaxy is a girl. They could have the sectsss

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> But galaxy is a girl. They could have the sectsss
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse




Ssssssshhhhhh moon-doggie might hear you!
He's only 3-1/2 months old. 
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

Bd , I gotta say, that phone of yours takes a pretty good picture.  Good color, nice and sharp!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> But galaxy is a girl. They could have the sectsss
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Otto = neutered after his last surgery

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Otto = neutered after his last surgery
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Same with Galaxy 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Same with Galaxy
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



And its only been a week.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> And its only been a week.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Ahh.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Good morning gentlemen.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Mornin'

However, it's 7:05 pm Friday where I am.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Mornin'
> 
> However, it's 7:05 pm Friday where I am.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



10:07 here

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> 10:07 here
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Whereabouts, watt?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

Jase you here? Just an update. Not near done 






Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

Blah. I think I'll start over. I fell like I over did it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Blah. I think I'll start over. I fell like I over did it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's real intricate 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah, that's real intricate
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



You make badass home screens. What do you think I should do? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You make badass home screens. What do you think I should do?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thank you sir!  I never knew people liked my stuff.

Lately I've been favoring white wallpapers.  But at one point, I was gonna do something with a red wallpaper with white icons/text.  There's a way to do it without it looking like an ambulance.
That idea do anything for you?


Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thank you sir!  I never knew people liked my stuff.
> 
> Lately I've been favoring white wallpapers.  But at one point, I was gonna do something with a red wallpaper with white icons/text.  There's a way to do it without it looking like an ambulance.
> That idea do anything for you?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll try on my I777 with that. I'm going to invert my colors and change a couple of things to see if that makes it look any better. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Whereabouts, watt?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Philadelphia is the closest major city

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Bd , I gotta say, that phone of yours takes a pretty good picture.  Good color, nice and sharp!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Yeah, the One X has an awesome camera. It's fast, you can take pics one after the other with no waiting and it starts up instantly. Plus it takes really clear, crisp pics. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, the One X has an awesome camera. It's fast, you can take pics one after the other with no waiting and it starts up instantly. Plus it takes really clear, crisp pics.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



No shutter lag is a huge plus.  The rom I'm running gives the camera almost a full 2 second delay.  Taking a decent photo of my kids is nearly impossible haha

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Philadelphia is the closest major city
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Cool man.  I grew up in central NJ...under an hour to Philly.  I miss it back east.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'll try on my I777 with that. I'm going to invert my colors and change a couple of things to see if that makes it look any better.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I really wanna use these wallpapers for something...maybe you take them?
















I have a few other cool ones too, I just didn't wanna spam the thread with wallpapers.


Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I really wanna use these wallpapers for something...maybe you take them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I took them (and saved them to mai phone) 
(out of thanks, so thank you)
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I took them (and saved them to mai phone)
> (out of thanks, so thank you)
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's why I posted them!  If u decide to use one, you best post screenshots 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's why I posted them!  If u decide to use it, you best post screenshots
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Of course....
Be warned though. I'm a stock launcher type. So my screenies are pretty boring.
I used to use ADW, LP ect and had TONS of custom icons. No more (no time  )
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

My current one....simple white and bright!










Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

Your screen(s) are very nice. You have an eye for design.
Mine....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Your screen(s) are very nice. You have an eye for design.
> Mine....
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you!  Nothing wrong with yours ...hey, jersey city?  Nice, I grew up down in Monmouth co.  All my cousins are in Jersey City, Bayonne, and Union.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thank you!  Nothing wrong with yours ...hey, jersey city?  Nice, I grew up down in Monmouth co.  All my cousins are in Jersey City, Bayonne, and Union.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I'm actually from NYC. I moved here because I was a phone operator at radio car co (those black lincolns you see everywhere) in NY and I got recommended for a job in Union City dispatching (at my current co) so I took that job and moved here.... 
What's your cousins last name? Sparky, may know them....he knows everyone in Jersey City, it seems like.... 
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm actually from NYC. I moved here because I was a phone operator at radio car co (those black lincolns you see everywhere) in NY and I got recommended for a job in Union City dispatching (at my current co) so I took that job and moved here....
> What's your cousins last name? Sparky, may know them....he knows everyone in Jersey City, it seems like....
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Prusko...Don't nobody harass them :screwy:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Prusko...Don't nobody harass them :screwy:
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Don't worry. I'll throw a brick at someone if I have too. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't worry. I'll throw a brick at someone if I have too.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thatta girl :thumbup:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

I should really download minimalist clock again (I think that's it) and maybe apex launcher and start themeing (theming??) My phone again..... 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I should really download minimalist clock again (I think that's it) and maybe apex launcher and start themeing (theming??) My phone again.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I never tried apex, but I've heard good things.  I went with adw  ex because on top of being smooth and highly customizable, there's a ton of themes/icons out there that play nice with it.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I never tried apex, but I've heard good things.  I went with adw  ex because on top of being smooth and highly customizable, there's a ton of themes/icons out there that play nice with it.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I bought ADWEX. it's a great launcher. 
I like Apex though too
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks from those wallpaper Skinny.

on another note, this has been taking a while -_-


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Thanks from those wallpaper Skinny.
> 
> on another note, this has been taking a while -_-

Click to collapse









Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

My computer is really screwing me over. I have to reinstall sdk! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey guys. My exam was Meh. Everybody agreed that the time was too short.
> 
> Also this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What was the subject of your exam?

Also...pretty warm there yeah?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Basics principles and calculations on chemical engineering. I get full mark in the midterm but this one was pretty hard...
> 
> Yeah, just a little cooler than hell... thank God for A/C.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Ouch...that kind of exam is not my thing.  Good for you though for persuing an intellectual field.  I hope you did well.

And yes, A/C...just as mother nature intended.  Its a beautiful thing.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

12:41 am bump 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> 12:41 am bump
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

West coast USA sucks sometimes. I feel like it's last call for posting on xda.  Most people are just waking up.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> West coast USA sucks sometimes. I feel like it's last call for posting on xda.  Most people are just waking up.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



That's how I feel sometimes. When we go to sleep, the rest of the world is up 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

Ahh well, we have each other.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ahh well, we have each other.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I took a break from messing around with my home screen. Now I'm messing around with Ubuntu 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I took a break from messing around with my home screen. Now I'm messing around with Ubuntu
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I never understood Ubuntu...I'm not very tech-y tbh.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I never understood Ubuntu...I'm not very tech-y tbh.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Come on don't say that. You're running aokp! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Come on don't say that. You're running aokp!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Haha Linux isn't hard to learn, however it is frustrating at times.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

I honestly don't know what I'm doing, but everything I flash just works.  I wish you knew how serious I am.  Yeah, I read a lot before I flash ****, but when it comes down to it, I have no idea what's going on.  But my battery is now endless.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I honestly don't know what I'm doing, but everything I flash just works.  I wish you knew how serious I am.  Yeah, I read a lot before I flash ****, but when it comes down to it, I have no idea what's going on.  But my battery is now endless.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Isn't that how we all are? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Isn't that how we all are?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm a total retard with this.  35 years old....good thing I drink a lot, I'd never get anything done.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm a total retard with this.  35 years old....good thing I drink a lot, I'd never get anything done.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



So you being a drummer and me being a bassist, do you think its true what they say about us? 







m1l4droid said:


> What do you guys think of One X?

Click to collapse



I think it's a great phone that's better than the SGS3

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> So you being a drummer and me being a bassist, do you think its true what they say about us?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, hold the boat....you're a bassist?

I did not know that.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Oh, hold the boat....you're a bassist?
> 
> I did not know that.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Yes I am. They say in a band, the bassist and drummer have the least personality compared to all the other members. Do you agree? I disagree. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yes I am. They say in a band, the bassist and drummer have the least personality compared to all the other members. Do you agree? I disagree.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I wanna laugh so hard right now, but I don't wanna wake up all of my illigitimate children..,..j/k

Seriously though, the rhythm section is what gets asses moving, not the guitar player.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Why better? looks better, sure. but SGS III has moar features. Although TouchWiz kinda craps the whole thing. But... I'm getting the One X... Hopefully in the summer.

Click to collapse



Better screen too. I don't care for features mainly because I'd probably be running cm9.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I wanna laugh so hard right now, but I don't wanna wake up all of my illigitimate children..,..j/k
> 
> Seriously though, the rhythm section is what gets asses moving, not the guitar player.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



That's exactly what I think! Bassist don't get enough credit though (I don't know about drummers ) 



Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Better screen too. I don't care for features mainly because I'd probably be running cm9.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Am I the only one who is happy with 800x480? Seriously.  How sharp does it need to get?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> That's exactly what I think! Bassist don't get enough credit though (I don't know about drummers )
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



True. The bassist is a musician's best friend 







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Am I the only one who is happy with 800x480? Seriously.  How sharp does it need to get?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



No.jpg 

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Am I the only one who is happy with 800x480? Seriously.  How sharp does it need to get?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I can live with it. My eyes aren't great w/o glasses anyway 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Isn't that how we all are?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ummmmmm. I'm gonna go with............ NO on this one.


Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Am I the only one who is happy with 800x480? Seriously.  How sharp does it need to get?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Yes. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> WVGA is sooooo 2008.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



192DPI FTW. Feels almost like 720p.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> 192DPI FTW. Feels almost like 720p.

Click to collapse



:sly::what::screwy:

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> :sly::what::screwy:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



It does! 

I can't leave 192DPI now, it's quite awesome... But I'll pass phones of this year, and wait for the next 1080p Quad core phones next year!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> It does!
> 
> I can't leave 192DPI now, it's quite awesome... But I'll pass phones of this year, and wait for the next 1080p Quad core phones next year!

Click to collapse



I thought quad core sucked cuz Android wasn't optimized for it.... 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> No.jpg.
> 
> WVGA? what is this the stone age?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My phone boots faster than my quad core laptop 

I'd recommend you to buy a Samsung tho... as you are on Samsung, it's much to flash it than a HTC One X. The HTC phones require too many procedures, the Samsung Galaxy are so easy and friendly to flash...


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> My phone boots faster than my quad core laptop
> 
> I'd recommend you to buy a Samsung tho... as you are on Samsung, it's much to flash it than a HTC One X. The HTC phones require too many procedures, the Samsung Galaxy are so easy and friendly to flash...

Click to collapse



Not mine. I have a 128GB SSD in it. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I thought quad core sucked cuz Android wasn't optimized for it....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well, I did say 2013-2014, didn't I? 



m1l4droid said:


> I've had HTC before, trust me I know what I'm doing. SGS III has better features than One X but One X has a much better design, and Touchwiz looks like crap. I will probably just flash CM9 on the One X, but still I like Sense 4 better than Crapwiz.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



yeah, I agree... I saw the One X a few days ago, and wow, it's sexier when live! Haven't seen the GSIII yet tho.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> My phone boots faster than my quad core laptop
> 
> I'd recommend you to buy a Samsung tho... as you are on Samsung, it's much to flash it than a HTC One X. The HTC phones require too many procedures, the Samsung Galaxy are so easy and friendly to flash...

Click to collapse



I don't have any Samsung products anymore. I had the Note, Remember? I HATE ODIN and I've had HTC since the beginning. My Amaze is S-off so I can flash ANYTHING (ROMs, kernels, radios ect) in recovery and guess what? No flash counter! 
The One X isn't hard either. It only requires one more step, the flashing of the boot.img before flashing the ROM in recovery. I'll prolly get the SGSIII when it comes to T-Mobile. However, I'll probably end up selling that like I did the Note. I will get the Note 2 in October as well but again, prolly won't keep it that, long. I find Samsung annoying. I would've gone for the Nexus but that, phone is sooooo underwhelming. Maybe the Next Nexus...
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh and that MMC_CAP_ERASE bug??
Please.
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't have any Samsung products anymore. I had the Note, Remember? I HATE ODIN and I've had HTC since the beginning. My Amaze is S-off so I can flash ANYTHING (ROMs, kernels, radios ect) in recovery and guess what? No flash counter!
> The One X isn't hard either. It only requires one more step, the flashing of the boot.img before flashing the ROM in recovery. I'll prolly get the SGSIII when it comes to T-Mobile. However, I'll probably end up selling that like I did the Note. I will get the Note 2 in October as well but again, prolly won't keep it that, long. I find Samsung annoying. I would've gone for the Nexus but that, phone is sooooo underwhelming. Maybe the Next Nexus...
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I've flashed over 50 times, no flash counter increased  It only increases when you flash custom ROMs with ODIN.

I still don't get why you hate ODIN?  It's so straightforward!



Babydoll25 said:


> Oh and that MMC_CAP_ERASE bug??
> Please.
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Already fixed by CM, Siyah and all major devs in the same day/next day of the announcement of the bug.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Oh and that MMC_CAP_ERASE bug??
> Please.
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah, that bug will seriously screw you if you're a NOOB!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> I've flashed over 50 times, no flash counter increased  It only increases when you flash custom ROMs with ODIN.
> 
> I still don't get why you hate ODIN?  It's so straightforward!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



On your phone maybe. It wasn't fixed that fast on the Note. Odin sucks. End of discussion. I never said it was difficult to understand. It just sucks.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

My screenie wasn't showing up on the xda app so I (re)posted it on the next page....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 9, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 9, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Wtf!?! Is that Gingerbread!?!? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> On your phone maybe. It wasn't fixed that fast on the Note. Odin sucks. End of discussion. I never said it was difficult to understand. It just sucks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



LOL, alrighty... But in my experience, ODIN is fast and great...



LordManhattan said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That is so damn sexy.... How do you do that?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Wtf!?! Is that Gingerbread!?!?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



.....duh?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> .....duh?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



/facepalm 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 9, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> That is so damn sexy.... How do you do that?

Click to collapse



- ROM: Paranoid Android
- Launcher: Apex Launcher Pro
- Clock: Stock ICS
- Calendar Widget: ExtDateWidget
- Icons: Don't know, found them at DeviantArt
- Weather: Beautiful Widgets w/ Humanity Light skin
- News Widget: Minimal Reader Pro
- Wallpaper: From Wallbase


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> - ROM: Paranoid Android
> - Launcher: Apex Launcher Pro
> - Clock: Stock ICS
> - Calendar Widget: ExtDateWidget
> ...

Click to collapse



That is really classy Lord.  Well done sir!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> /facepalm
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Would you rather a phone with the latest software that NOTHING works on cause of closed source irl, or a fully featured build where everything works?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

A small tweak 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::sly::sly:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Problem? 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 9, 2012)

6pms. Same person. 1min interval.
Kill the noobs

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 6pms. Same person. 1min interval.
> Kill the noobs
> 
> Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse



Lolwut?

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Lolwut?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



A F***ing noob is pm'ing me to death because he simply can't read 

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Problem?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes. I'm practically setting everything up again.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> A F***ing noob is pm'ing me to death because he simply can't read
> 
> Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse






Pm him to death with the words " no tech support via pm"?




trell959 said:


> Yes. I'm practically setting everything up again.

Click to collapse




What the heck happened?
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> What the heck happened?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I broke something when updating a bunch of crap.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I broke something when updating a bunch of crap.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



:what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pm him to death with the words " no tech support via pm"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



just told him to read.

Also I have the new xda theme. doesnt look bad


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

Here's my settings page


Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Here's my settings page
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Share that wally please? Oh, and thanks for teh advice bout the gf's phone  

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Share that wally please? Oh, and thanks for teh advice bout the gf's phone
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium

Click to collapse



What did you get her? I'm glad it helped. 
It's part of the ROM I'm running. RMS Quick Sense 7.0 (deprecated version) I'll try and extract the wall from the skin Apk.
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Good night, if there's anybody here.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Night.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 9, 2012)

Sniper game with slow-mo videos of testicles exploding when you hit them. What more can you ask for?


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Sniper game with slow-mo videos of testicles exploding when you hit them. What more can you ask for?

Click to collapse



Sniper elite? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Sniper game with slow-mo videos of testicles exploding when you hit them. What more can you ask for?

Click to collapse



Idk? Not seeing that?

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sniper elite?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sniper Elite v2. this game totally rocks!!


----------



## trell959 (Jun 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Sniper Elite v2. this game totally rocks!!

Click to collapse



Hell yeah!!!! I've been playing it all day! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> What did you get her? I'm glad it helped.
> It's part of the ROM I'm running. RMS Quick Sense 7.0 (deprecated version) I'll try and extract the wall from the skin Apk.
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I found a optimus 3D for a great price.lol
She decided she didn't need the newest and best device.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 10, 2012)

Bump bump bump bump bump

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thread
I'm gunna bump this thread
I'm gunna bump this thread
Dead thread
Is dead
I'm gunna bump this 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHy7DGLTt8g&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse









Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2012)

Trell.......
Wow, nice. Maybe I'll upload one or two in a higher resolution. If you like...


----------



## trell959 (Jun 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Trell.......
> Wow, nice. Maybe I'll upload one or two in a higher resolution. If you like...

Click to collapse



I actually like it especially the lock screen 





Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 10, 2012)

Getting a new phone with graduation money. What should I get? Verizon only!

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Jun 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Getting a new phone with graduation money. What should I get? Verizon only!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



None. Wait til you switch! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2012)

Highest Res I could upload thru the app
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Getting a new phone with graduation money. What should I get? Verizon only!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



If your really getting another Verizon phone. SGSIII
However, I agree with Trell. Wait until you switch. T-Mobile is getting both the SGSIII and, the Note.
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> If your really getting another Verizon phone. SGSIII
> However, I agree with Trell. Wait until you switch. T-Mobile is getting both the SGSIII and, the Note.
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Probably the razr Max. Ill sell this.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Jun 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Probably the razr Max. Ill sell this.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



-__- 


Get a good phone! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> -__-
> 
> 
> Get a good phone!
> ...

Click to collapse



Eat a wiener

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 10, 2012)

So you're going to buy a phone with a locked bootloader? How dare you support that?

I spit on your future Razr! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Probably the razr Max. Ill sell this.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Don't do that. Bad Cam.
Pipsqueak DOES NOT approve, of your phone choice. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 10, 2012)

Bump? 



Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

Oddly enough, the word "Mafia" is not mentioned in the film version of "The Godfather".

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 10, 2012)

Who's here. It's 1:16 here in California. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 10, 2012)

Half 9 UK 

Sup 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Who's here. It's 1:16 here in California.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Still here, from classy Sandy Eggo.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Are you kidding cam? Droid razr? Motorola? Really? Get a Samsung or HTC!

Click to collapse



This, or get a tablet or something then decent phone when you change network 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> 1 PM here.
> 
> The newest CM9 nighlty adds Persian keyboard!

Click to collapse



1:30am here...weird!  Talking with people all over the world....whew.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Half way over the globe... Imagine, in a handful of years, you'll be talking to people from Mars.

Click to collapse



I welcome all aliens to my internet life.  Talking with my fellow Americans is getting exhausting.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes, talking to Americans is always exhausting...

Click to collapse



Iseewhatudidthar.jpg

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

Milad, serious question though...are you fluent in English, or do you type through a translator?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Translator?! Blasphemy! How dare you...

Click to collapse



lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

Well that proves that Americans suck at English .

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 10, 2012)

I try to be literate and use proper grammar when I talk.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, I just realized how good the built-in Android keyboard is compared to others. I just started using it now, after the CM team added Persian support. Still no auto correct for Persian but that was **** on the other keyboard anyway... if I was not careful, I wouldn't make sense at all. I type like super fast on this keyboard!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



I build my Nightlies. And I'm currently building 6/10! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You bastard
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Off topic question. Have you ever thought about visiting the U.S? I thought about visiting Iran.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> My goal is to leave Iran in the next 5 years... not to the US thou (no offense, but I don't like the US), preferably Europe, Germany e.g. and not come back until Iran is free.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Come here, I know a place you can stay for free 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> My goal is to leave Iran in the next 5 years... not to the US thou (no offense, but I don't like the US), preferably Europe, Germany e.g. and not come back until Iran is free.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



If you have the possibility, Belgium is a damn nice place. By far my favourite country, followed by Germany and France.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 10, 2012)

F*** you guys. You're making me want to travel. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> F*** you guys. You're making me want to travel.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Being a pianist has its perks


----------



## trell959 (Jun 10, 2012)

Let's all take a road trip to North Korea? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2012)

Morning. 06:51 here
(since we're all reporting, what time it is  )
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Let's all take a road trip to North Korea?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No.jpg

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No.jpg
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why not?  also, it's 3:54 here and I still haven't gone to sleep. All nighter it is! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You mean like the pirate bay free? What place is that?!
> 
> Also I meant free as in freedom.

Click to collapse



I was referring to my house. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Let's all take a road trip to North Korea?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ummm... No.

11:55AM here 

---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------




trell959 said:


> I was referring to my house.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You naughty, naughty boy


----------



## trell959 (Jun 10, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Ummm... No.
> 
> 11:55AM here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



North Korea=death wish


Lulz

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> That's really nice of you friend. People like you have almost gone extinct.
> 
> Hopefully Iran will be free in a few years and so I don't have to leave it...
> 
> Yeah north Korea is like hell...

Click to collapse



What do you mean exactly by free? Like democracy?(don't mean to offend) As in what are the restriction? 

I don't understand

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> That's really nice of you friend. People like you have almost gone extinct.
> 
> Hopefully Iran will be free in a few years and so I don't have to leave it...
> 
> Yeah north Korea is like hell...

Click to collapse



Honestly, I'd actually say that everyone in this thread would do that  Including me.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2012)

North Korea is a communist country. As in "imprison the foreigners because they haz teh ????"
So again, no.
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Lol haha it's just a little less restricted as N.Korea. they care about what you wear, what you watch, what you read, what you think.... heavy internet censorship, banning of satellite TV, no freedom of speech... need I say more?
> 
> Don't get me started on economic situation and inflation. The phone I bought 6 month ago for 5,000,000 IR* is now sold for 7,500,000 IR, which is the lowest price it had is the past 4 month. Besides my phone is like 1.5 years old. USD which was equal to ~10,500 IR this time last year is now 18,500 IR.
> 
> * Iranian rials.

Click to collapse



Damn I didn't know it was that bad! What could happen to you if you were caught on xda? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I won't.
> 
> Unless.... well, let's hope not.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



I went on travel wiki and looked up Iran. Says they're nice welcoming people.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 10, 2012)

2nd page bump


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey don. I want a promotion. NAO!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Seems like you arent on the list 
who are you?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 10, 2012)

also: whoever wants a promotion, let me know to WHAT you'd like to be promoted


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> also: whoever wants a promotion, let me know to WHAT you'd like to be promoted

Click to collapse



Snowflake should be promoted to Pipsqueak's assistant. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I am the real boss, know one knows my real identity.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Yes we do. Your name is Hans Kotz and you're a german paperboy.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake should be promoted to Pipsqueak's assistant.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



k


m1l4droid said:


> I am the real boss, no one knows my real identity.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



I have to put you in the list as something..


LordManhattan said:


> Yes we do. Your name is Hans Kotz and you're a german paperboy.

Click to collapse



LM, you post here quite frequently. wanna be a mafiozo?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 10, 2012)

Dieses deutsch text ist zufällig!

---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> k
> 
> I have to put you in the list as something..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hell yeah man!


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yes we do. Your name is Hans Kotz and you're a german paperboy.

Click to collapse



is he the cousin of Hans Fullabuks, the librarian from Wuppertal?

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 10, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> is he the cousin of Hans Fullabuks, the librarian from Wuppertal?
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, but i think so. Also his father Hans Kotz Sr is his father, Hansi Kotz is his mother and Hansa Kotz is his sister.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Nein!!! Ich werde dich töten!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Was zum Teufel redest du? Sie sind Hans! Sie wohnen in Frankfurt, und Sie essen Würstchen.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 10, 2012)

あなたは、これが動作すると思いますか？この性交は長い記事になるだろう。あなたは、アーチャー私は単語の性交を使用していることがわかりますと思いますか？彼は日本語を話しますか？私はわからないね！


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 10, 2012)

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 10, 2012)

OP updated


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> فكر كردي فقط خودت بلدي!?
> 
> No but seriously do you speak German?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Well, considering i "learned" german for ten years from 1 grade to 10th grade, i should be really good at it. I'm not. 

1-7th grade = German? Nah, f*** that. 
8-10th grade = German? LAME!
Now: What have i done! 

I'm also 1/4 french and 1/4 senegalese, so you would think that i could speak french right? Wroooong  I understand it 100% since my mom speaks french when i'm around, but i can't speak it


----------



## trell959 (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm still up.... I pulled an all nighter 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 10, 2012)

Whoa, this is more like it. Leave for a couple day bender and come back to 300 new posts. Ahhhh what's up mafia?


----------



## htc fan89 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey guys, How's it going?
This is so strange, I went to walmart and they had ps3 320gb with cOD for 199.99 and psp vita was 249, I LOL at the price...


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> Hey guys, How's it going?
> This is so strange, I went to walmart and they had ps3 320gb with cOD for 199.99 and psp vita was 249, I LOL at the price...

Click to collapse



good, apparently 

wbu?


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 10, 2012)

Troll? 



m1l4droid said:


> Thanks don.. what does my position mean?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse





Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## trell959 (Jun 10, 2012)

Okay... I've hit the 24 hour mark. GOOD NIGHT. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Okay... I've hit the 24 hour mark. GOOD NIGHT.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Night man. 

OK question.

I'm at a hotel. Have two girls in the room. Which one do I wake up?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Okay... I've hit the 24 hour mark. GOOD NIGHT.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



night


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Night man.
> 
> OK question.
> 
> I'm at a hotel. Have two girls in the room. Which one do I wake up?

Click to collapse



The question is why are they sleeping?


----------



## boborone (Jun 10, 2012)

Well one is my gf, the other my mom. Not sure if I should wake my mom and kick her out. Or wake my gf and leave to get something to eat.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow OK, i thought about something.. kinky.. But no, that won't happen!


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Well one is my gf, the other my mom. Not sure if I should wake my mom and kick her out. Or wake my gf and leave to get something to eat.

Click to collapse



that coulda been awkward given the possible suggestions you might have got..... maybe this was the info ppl needed up front? 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Possible? You for sure didn't read mine before I edited it...
> 
> Sent from my Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Nope. Regretting that now 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## boborone (Jun 10, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> that coulda been awkward given the possible suggestions you might have got..... maybe this was the info ppl needed up front?
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Well I was waiting on the responses before I told that. Nobody played along. On another note. Another woman just showed up, gf went for a cigg and mom is still sleeping.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 10, 2012)

Flash another kernel you noob 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I can't over clock my phone.... why... WHY!?!?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



That's odd 

The Nexus S is such a good friend of OC'ing... Definitely kernel related.


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> But I like the cm kernel.... it freezes on slightest OC... my phone sucks at over clocking... and under volting, I get SoD with it...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Perhaps a clean install may fix it? If it doesn't, another kernel is the only option...


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2012)

Ummm Dex? At your earliest convenience could you change Orion to Snowflake, please 
Thank you.
(since Orion is no longer with us)
(stupid autocorrect fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu )
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 10, 2012)

I woke up. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Just 2 hours? Wtf bro...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



I know. This is unhealthy lol. I never can sleep in that day. I can't even take naps! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 10, 2012)

white droid razr


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> :faceplam:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



lol @ your hate


----------



## trell959 (Jun 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> white droid razr

Click to collapse



/facepalm 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 10, 2012)

its only until november. and i can get a higher return on it anyway


----------



## trell959 (Jun 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> its only until november. and i can get a higher return on it anyway

Click to collapse



Why nit the gnex? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Why nit the gnex?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



i need my sd card. and i need good cell radios. both the nexus doesnt have


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> i need my sd card. and i need good cell radios. both the nexus doesnt have

Click to collapse



Why not the GSII then?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Why nit the gnex?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cam is right. Not only does the radio blow, but seriously, the SoC on the GNex is a joke at this point. Underwhelming as anything. Listen, I really love the Nexus line, but I'm not gonna let AOSP out of the box and "fastboot OEM unlock" (no matter the awesomeness of that phrase and what it does) sway me when the hardware is a disappointment. Hopefully, the next Nexii (hopefully the reports of more than one are true) are champs and revolutionary just like the N1 (even with all It's faults)






watt9493 said:


> i need my sd card. and i need good cell radios. both the nexus doesnt have

Click to collapse



Good choice Cam. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 10, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Why not the GSII then?

Click to collapse





Babydoll25 said:


> Cam is right. Not only does the radio blow, but seriously, the SoC on the GNex is a joke at this point. Underwhelming as anything. Listen, I really love the Nexus line, but I'm not gonna let AOSP out of the box and "fastboot OEM unlock" (no matter the awesomeness of that phrase and what it does) sway me when the hardware is a disappointment. Hopefully, the next Nexii (hopefully the reports of more than one are true) are champs and revolutionary just like the N1 (even with all It's faults)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



gs2 isnt on my carrier (CDMA verizon) and thanks BD!!!!! approval from only one means approval from ALL!


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> gs2 isnt on my carrier (CDMA verizon) and thanks BD!!!!! approval from only one means approval from ALL!

Click to collapse



Oh... I'm not very fond of Motorola... Not only there are no Android motorolas in Portugal, but I dislike their UI skin. But they do seem to have nice hardware.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> gs2 isnt on my carrier (CDMA verizon) and thanks BD!!!!! approval from only one means approval from ALL!

Click to collapse



Actually you have approval from:
Me 
Pipsqueak (arguably the most important stamp of approval one  can get these days  )
Snowflake
Moon-Doggie however, wants to know what a Nexus is and can He perch on it. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> gs2 isnt on my carrier (CDMA verizon) and thanks BD!!!!! approval from only one means approval from ALL!

Click to collapse



I still don't agree with your choice of Motorola though..... 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I still don't agree with your choice of Motorola though.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Either that or a rezound. And those don't resell for much $

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't think you would wanna sell a Rezound...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



When I'm no longer on Verizon I will?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Either that or a rezound. And those don't resell for much $
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Then WAIT!!! 
Or pay ETF
Or.......WAIT!
(And the Rezound is a damn fine phone. Two of my favorite people have one....Sparky and my Dad)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2012)

I think I've tweaked it to my liking finally
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 10, 2012)

Bump. I can't wait for the Note 2. I'm not impressed with any of the phones out right now.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 10, 2012)

I just bought a skin for PowerAMP. What do you guys think? I love it! I'm getting some retro vibes from it. 

I'm very sorry for the huuuuge images, but ya know.. HD b****** (This is also why you don't buy a Motorola Razr  )


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I just bought a skin for PowerAMP. What do you guys think? I love it! I'm getting some retro vibes from it.
> 
> I'm very sorry for the huuuuge images, but ya know.. HD b****** (This is also why you don't buy a Motorola Razr  )

Click to collapse



That's really cool.  I like the status bar on the bottom with the nav buttons.  Oh, and I like the darkness!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's really cool.  I like the status bar on the bottom with the nav buttons.  Oh, and I like the darkness!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



The status bar on the bottom is part of the ROM LM is running, not the PA skin. The ROM is called Paranoid Android and It's a "hybrid tablet mode" ROM for the International Note.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 10, 2012)

Yup, correct! PA is also available for the Nexus, Desire HD and so on.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The status bar on the bottom is part of the ROM LM is running, not the PA skin. The ROM is called Paranoid Android and It's a "hybrid tablet mode" ROM for the International Note.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh cool, I did not know that 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## wilbso (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't get what this thread is about.... maybe I should read the OP....

W!LßSO @ XDA


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 10, 2012)

wilbso said:


> I don't get what this thread is about.... maybe I should read the OP....
> 
> W!LßSO @ XDA

Click to collapse



Yeah, do that. I bet you won't get any smarter


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2012)

wilbso said:


> I don't get what this thread is about.... maybe I should read the OP....
> 
> W!LßSO @ XDA

Click to collapse



You still won't get it.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yup, correct! PA is also available for the Nexus, Desire HD and so on.

Click to collapse



But....but you haz a note!

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

One of these days, I'll make the op  list.  Mafia Vagrant 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> But....but you haz a note!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yup, and a Desire HD (which i don't use anymore. Poor guy)



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> One of these days, I'll make the op  list.  Mafia Vagrant
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I bet you can get on that list as soon as Dexter gets here 

Edit: OMG, i'm on the list  I had no idea!


----------



## trell959 (Jun 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yup, and a Desire HD (which i don't use anymore. Poor guy)

Click to collapse



I had the same phone! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 10, 2012)

Dex, you wrote Pistachio instead of Phistachio... You took away my originiality!! 

Also, could you add me to my old position, Capodecina?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 10, 2012)

Who are you?! Show me your face!  What's your first name?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> One of these days, I'll make the op  list.  Mafia Vagrant
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak thought you were the Mafia Maestro? 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pipsqueak thought you were the Mafia Maestro?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I thought so too. Maybe that's why DD got the boot. Not keeping his family up in orders.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> I thought so too. Maybe that's why DD got the boot. Not keeping his family up in orders.

Click to collapse



Hear hear!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hear hear!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Don't confuse Pipsqueak. You wouldn't like Pipsqueak when She's confused. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

Well, I'm gonna keep throwing titles out there, and see if dex  will hook one up.  Sorry for the confusion 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Who are you?! Show me your face!  What's your first name?

Click to collapse



O-okay, no need for brutalities, we are on the same side!


----------



## trell959 (Jun 11, 2012)

:sly:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

What's going on in here?


----------



## trell959 (Jun 11, 2012)

Absolutely nothing. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 11, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Dex, you wrote Pistachio instead of Phistachio... You took away my originiality!!
> 
> Also, could you add me to my old position, Capodecina?

Click to collapse



Sorry for that. And you just got promoted
Edit: turns out that these 2 are equal ranks. and the highest available. Live with it 
also @skinnydrummer: you are added

triple edit: corrected ranks


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Sorry for that. And you just got promoted
> Edit: turns out that these 2 are equal ranks. and the highest available. Live with it
> also @skinnydrummer: you are added
> 
> triple edit: corrected ranks

Click to collapse



Hazzah!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 11, 2012)

lets revive the rule of the sig..
until you are a Capo, you have to have the Gli Sviluppatori logo on your sig. ok?


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Sorry for that. And you just got promoted
> Edit: turns out that these 2 are equal ranks. and the highest available. Live with it
> also @skinnydrummer: you are added
> 
> triple edit: corrected ranks

Click to collapse



Capdecina sounds sexier and more badass  

Also, heading to bed, night people!


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> lets revive the rule of the sig..
> until you are a Capo, you have to have the Gli Sviluppatori logo on your sig. ok?

Click to collapse



Anybody got a smaller version than the one in the OP?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Anybody got a smaller version than the one in the OP?

Click to collapse



it's been added to the second post


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> lets revive the rule of the sig..
> until you are a Capo, you have to have the Gli Sviluppatori logo on your sig. ok?

Click to collapse



I'm an assistant to the Don's assistant (and I crack the occasional skull  ) I'm exempt....RIGHT? 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm an assistant to the Don's assistant (and I crack the occasional skull  ) I'm exempt....RIGHT?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



of course you are excluded. And we are missing a Contabile. Special rank offering for you BD. no longer Husam's assistant, but mafia finacial advisor. you want it?


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

sigpic added


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> of course you are excluded. And we are missing a Contabile. Special rank offering for you BD. no longer Husam's assistant, but mafia finacial advisor. you want it?

Click to collapse



Yesssssh!
Added sig pic anyway....


Wait...does that mean I lose my "unofficial" third in line to the Don??


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I had the same phone!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Now I have it 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yesssssh!
> Added sig pic anyway....
> 
> 
> Wait...does that mean I lose my "unofficial" third in line to the Don??

Click to collapse



Done. Feel free to notify me for any rank changes needed. 

now I'm off to get some sleep. goodnight mafia 

Edit @bd: no, you are getting promoted. you are almost equal with Husam, since you are an independent advisor


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Done. Feel free to notify me for any rank changes needed.
> 
> now I'm off to get some sleep. goodnight mafia

Click to collapse



Night......


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> lets revive the rule of the sig..
> until you are a Capo, you have to have the Gli Sviluppatori logo on your sig. ok?

Click to collapse



Gonna be hard because I only use xda on my phone. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

Idk what to do....I'm getting restless waiting for the T-Mo variant of the SGSIII (Jun 21st.....sigh) 
Thinking about jumping on the int SGSIII or another note...


----------



## trell959 (Jun 11, 2012)

Why am. Always bumping this thread?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Why am. Always bumping this thread?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



U sleepwal.. err posting?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> U sleepwal.. err posting?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I wouldn't doubt it. 3 hours worth of sleep is awesome. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I wouldn't doubt it. 3 hours worth of sleep is awesome.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey trell...not sure if you're interested, found this one just now.  Might be cool?






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hey trell...not sure if you're interested, found this one just now.  Might be cool?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man! This is perfect! (Sorry, I've reached my thanks limit)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Thanks man! This is perfect! (Sorry, I've reached my thanks limit)

Click to collapse



No worries sir, just thought of you when I found it 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok, so I'm getting a new service with Metro Piece of $h!7. Out of their 4G phones, I think this one is the best one. What do you think? I may flash my SGSII over later, but in the mean time, just need one up and running now.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ok, so I'm getting a new service with Metro Piece of $h!7. Out of their 4G phones, I think this one is the best one. What do you think? I may flash my SGSII over later, but in the mean time, just need one up and running now.

Click to collapse



What's wrong with your galaxy?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What's wrong with your galaxy?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



That's what i was wondering. 






m1l4droid said:


> How dare you demote me?

Click to collapse



It's okay. We can be low ranking buddies 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What's wrong with your galaxy?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Nothing, my boss/cousin wants me to have a "company" phone. A cheap phone with email, GPS, MMS. So, I chose Metro. And that's my choices. Best of the worst.


----------



## ivanxov3rx (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice establishment. How would one join?


----------



## trell959 (Jun 11, 2012)

ivanxov3rx said:


> Nice establishment. How would one join?

Click to collapse



Who the hell are you n00b 

I kid kid. You can join if we all like you  and you have to have approval from the Don

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

Also, I don't remember what the app is called that can automate every function of your phone. BT turning on when you're driving, wifi coming on at home, silent phone when at work, ect. Anybody have that app? Can't remember the name.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nothing, my boss/cousin wants me to have a "company" phone. A cheap phone with email, GPS, MMS. So, I chose Metro. And that's my choices. Best of the worst.

Click to collapse



I've been there...my company likes Sprint's 2-ways...barf.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Also, I don't remember what the app is called that can automate every function of your phone. BT turning on when you're driving, wifi coming on at home, silent phone when at work, ect. Anybody have that app? Can't remember the name.

Click to collapse



I remember reading something like that. It had to do with NFC, however.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Best app ever?

Click to collapse



That's what it is, but not the name. You set up profiles to run based on instances. Like GPS, wifi state, screen off/on, ect, can set up times for things to run, can even set up text messages to be sent at certain times. Can completely automate your entire phone.

---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I've been there...my company likes Sprint's 2-ways...barf.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I have sprint now for the galaxy sII. Just need a cheap good phone. He wants to able to email me things, use gps to get around, and send recieve pics on RVs while working on em. He has two iphones. Home and work.


----------



## ivanxov3rx (Jun 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Who the hell are you n00b
> 
> I kid kid. You can join if we all like you  and you have to have approval from the Don
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Alright than


----------



## trell959 (Jun 11, 2012)

ivanxov3rx said:


> Alright than

Click to collapse



So. Why are you interested in joining? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> That's what it is, but not the name. You set up profiles to run based on instances. Like GPS, wifi state, screen off/on, ect, can set up times for things to run, can even set up text messages to be sent at certain times. Can completely automate your entire phone.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sprint as a service in my area is awesome, I just hate walkie talkie phones.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## ivanxov3rx (Jun 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> So. Why are you interested in joining?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I have no other reason to browse XDA. Development (or lack thereof) for my phone has been slow as of late (or ever).


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

ivanxov3rx said:


> I have no other reason to browse XDA. Development for my phone has been slow (Or none compared to my last phone) as of late.

Click to collapse



What phone do you have


----------



## trell959 (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sprint as a service in my area is awesome, I just hate walkie talkie phones.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Off topic: You know of any good icons to go with that wallpaper you posted? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 11, 2012)

ivanxov3rx said:


> I have no other reason to browse XDA. Development (or lack thereof) for my phone has been slow as of late (or ever).

Click to collapse



Seems like a good reason to me 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## ivanxov3rx (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> What phone do you have

Click to collapse



Currently CDMA Evo 3D. I'm more of an AOSP kind of guy and lately it's been all Sense 3.6/4.0. Hardly any development of AOSP.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Off topic: You know of any good icons to go with that wallpaper you posted?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I've been using adw ex launcher for a while now, so everything I've used is made for it.  You can try Minimal...it's an icon pack..  Probably do the white pack, for that wallpaper.  Minimalistic Text is cool too.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

ivanxov3rx said:


> Currently CDMA Evo 3D. I'm more of an AOSP kind of guy and lately it's been all Sense 3.6/4.0. Hardly any development of AOSP.

Click to collapse



Evo3D never really had much dev anyways. Not a big following and hardware unlike most other HTCs. But it's my bias to stick with phones that are released internationally. I have the Sprint SGSII. First phone on Sprint. Had a few on AT&T.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I've been using adw ex launcher for a while now, so everything I've used is made for it.  You can try Minimal...it's an icon pack..  Probably do the white pack, for that wallpaper.  Minimalistic Text is cool too.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Yeah I'm all over minimalistic text. I was thinking about either a white or black icon pack. I'll go browse through some forums. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yeah I'm all over minimalistic text. I was thinking about either a white or black icon pack. I'll go browse through some forums.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Black might get lost in that wallpaper.  

But for a creative touch, sometimes I'll use black icons in black areas of the wallpaper, so long as I know where they are, they're otherwise invisible. People think I have a magic phone 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

Found the app guys. 

Tasker
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=890596

Had it on other phones, haven't used it on this one. Awesome awesome app.


----------



## ivanxov3rx (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Evo3D never really had much dev anyways. Not a big following and hardware unlike most other HTCs. But it's my bias to stick with phones that are released internationally. I have the Sprint SGSII. First phone on Sprint. Had a few on AT&T.

Click to collapse



At the time of purchasing the 3D I was still under the misconception that HTC could do no wrong, as I was coming from an Evo 4G. But that's where I ended up. Now I have the ability to get another phone, (for $100 more than regular 2 year contract price) but I'm not sure what to get. I do like the new Evo though. Not a Samsung fan but my options are open.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 11, 2012)

ivanxov3rx said:


> At the time of purchasing the 3D I was still under the misconception that HTC could do no wrong, as I was coming from an Evo 4G. But that's where I ended up. Now I have the ability to get another phone, (for $100 more than regular 2 year contract price) but I'm not sure what to get. I do like the new Evo though. Not a Samsung fan but my options are open.

Click to collapse



I'd say wait for something better to come out. The Evo 4g lte isn't worth it in my opinion.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Black might get lost in that wallpaper.
> 
> But for a creative touch, sometimes I'll use black icons in black areas of the wallpaper, so long as I know where they are, they're otherwise invisible. People think I have a magic phone
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Yeah that's what I was thinking. I remember I found an icon pack....the base was black, but the actually icon was outlined in red. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I really like The Lord of The Rings, so I did this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy birthday, Navid!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah thanks....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Haha....I hate LOTR.  But I had to say something.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You suck.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

^^^times that thanks by 1000.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Star Wars sucks. Not joking.
> 
> U mad?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're saving so much money on girls.  Pretty smart.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ^^^times that thanks by 1000.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I fell asleep probably 12 times before I made it all the way through the first one. Then when it got good, the credits came. Not meaning the good part was that it ended, it was when they actually stopped talking about doing something and walking everywhere, and started to do it. That was when it got good. It was like WTF!!!!FFFFFUUUUUUU I waded through 3 hours of this $h!7 for it to end with nothing happening???!!!!!! Took me about 2 years to get to the end of the first one. I was so pissed didn't watch the second one for another 2 years. No need to see the first again to catch up. I remembered it all. They walked and talked about doing something. And didn't do anything. Halfway through the second I gave up. Didn't even care to finish it. Not even in the slightest bit do I care about the fact that I didn't finish the movies. Then I saw Clerks 2, it made my day. I had to pause it I was laughing so hard. LOTR blew big donkey balls.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You guys are dead to me. Lotr was the most epic **** ever. I am guessing you've not even read the books.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



For one, I only read true stories. Secondly, boborone, I have a sentimental connection with Clerks.  I used to get smokes at that store.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You guys are dead to me. Lotr was the most epic **** ever. I am guessing you've not even read the books.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



No, but I thought about getting the condensed version


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> For one, I only read true stories. Secondly, boborone, I have a sentimental connection with Clerks.  I used to get smokes at that store.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I think you told me about that. Awesome man. My gf drove by it and took pics long time ago. I want to go see it. 

Picked this up today. Kevin Smith wrote it. Kinda curious if it's any good.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> No, but I thought about getting the condensed version

Click to collapse



I spit my beer....don't make me waste beer like that again.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You're too lame for something as epic as LOTR.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

Milad's argument.




U mad?
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



Speaking of that guy. I watched this last week. Can catch it on NetFlix. Maybe find it streaming online somewhere.
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/space/pluto-files.html



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Milad's argument.
> U mad?
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I think he is. 

And sorry, I'm out of thanks.

Be happy milad. We all have some form of crap we like. I love movies with Bruce Campbell in it.


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You guys suck. I recently watched bits of the trilogy in march, it was so epic I wanted to watch all over again. But I didn't have time. Now in the summer, I'll do it. I am sure you don't know, but lotr is much more than a normal fantasy. It says something a lot deeper than that. But unfortunately you're too lame to get it .
> 
> Now, I'm telling the truth, when I was about to watch star wars, I was too excited, from what I had heard of it, I was expecting something super epic. But... what I got was... just good. Not epic. Not awesome. It was not bad, but I didn't love it either... I was all like, well, it certainly wasn't what I was expecting. And, I liked the 3rd prequel most of all. Although the first one sucked balls.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will grant the term "epic" as in the sense that Beowolf was epic.

http://www.yourdictionary.com/epic

Really, I liked The Lion, The Witch, And The Wardrobe series more than LOTR. Those were awesome. I read all the books and seen every movie. I read all the stories in the Hitchiker's series. But LOTR just doesn't do it for me. I just feel like they could make the entire story in one small paperback and maybe do a made for tv movie with it. Just drug out on and on. So freakin slow. Like Pillars of the Earth. OMG that was slowest dam thing ever. 9+ hours of a movie and a thick as hell book that my ex wife read. I watched the movie with her.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You guys suck. I recently watched bits of the trilogy in march, it was so epic I wanted to watch all over again. But I didn't have time. Now in the summer, I'll do it. I am sure you don't know, but lotr is much more than a normal fantasy. It says something a lot deeper than that. But unfortunately you're too lame to get it .
> 
> Now, I'm telling the truth, when I was about to watch star wars, I was too excited, from what I had heard of it, I was expecting something super epic. But... what I got was... just good. Not epic. Not awesome. It was not bad, but I didn't love it either... I was all like, well, it certainly wasn't what I was expecting. And, I liked the 3rd prequel most of all. Although the first one sucked balls.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You watched LOTR before you saw Star Wars?

Fail number one.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't remember which I saw first.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



OK...just making sure.  Your post made it seem like watching SW was a recent thing.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> No watched them both around 3 years ago.
> 
> Btw, I was hoping for the dark side to win..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Damn I'm old.  I saw Empire Strikes Back and Return of the Jedi in the theater.  I was only 1 when A New Hope came out.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Although I'm into star wars very much, but I like Darth Vader. He's bad ass.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



James Earl Jones.  Thank that guy.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> James Earl Jones.  Thank that guy.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



One of the greatest voices of our time


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> One of the greatest voices of our time

Click to collapse



The Sandlot, Field of Dreams.....he does it.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

Awesome email is awesome


Google Alert - boborone
Google Alerts <[email protected]>	 Mon, Jun 11, 2012 at 2:15 AM
To: [email protected]
Web	1 new result for boborone

Gli Sviluppatori di banane Official thread Milad is the new Don ...
Originally Posted by boborone View Post ... For one I only read true stories Secondly boborone I have a sentimental connection with Clerks I used to get ...
forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=27250512

This as-it-happens Google Alert is brought to you by Google.

Delete this alert.
Create another alert.
Manage your alerts.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Awesome email is awesome
> 
> 
> Google Alert - boborone
> ...

Click to collapse



Lame alert.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Lame alert.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



It's not for me. I love it. I can't tell you how many times I've caught things written about me and didn't know it till I got the alert. I have a few alerts set up, that one was cool cause it was this thread it was alerting me to.

---------- Post added at 03:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 AM ----------

50 Reasons Lord of the Rings Sucks
Byavid Wong December 10, 2007 557,665 views




Guest Writer: London Film Institute chairman, Dr. Albert Oxford, PhD 

Crass Marketing. 

I've heard some students are being forced to read some novelization of the movies in their literature classes. Ridiculous. Does Hollywood run our classrooms now? 

Greed.

Hollywood can't make a movie these days without crapping out a sequel the next year to squeeze more cash out of the proverbial sheep. After Two Towers made its money, did anyone doubt Rocky would come out of retirement one more time? 

Quality Control at New Line. 

Millions of copies of the LOTR DVDs have thick black bars at the bottom and top of the screen throughout the film. Didn't anyone catch this? You know what happens at the end, in the extreme foreground and extreme upper sky? Neither do I. Bush league, gentlemen. 

They switched Darrens on us! 

Look closely in Fellowship and you'll notice the human member of their party is played by two different actors at different points of the movie (it takes a sharp eye to notice, but one of them has red hair, one black). 

Quality Control at New Line, II. 

In the massive Mt. Doom battle scene at the beginning of Fellowship of the Ring, a DVD pause reveals at least half a dozen of the 50,000 Orc Warrior extras are wearing modern tennis shoes. 

Speaking of Orcs... 

The Orcs were obviously stolen from PC game maker Blizzard and its Warcraft series. Too bad Blizzard is apparently too scared to sue New Line over it. 

Racism. 

Percentage of protagonists in Fellowship who are white: 100. Meanwhile the black-skinned antagonists and their black crow spies and their black glass seeing ball inhabit their black towers and perform black magic. One would have to be blind to miss the symbolism. 

Gold: The Stretchy Element. 

The ring, which is seen to be at least two inches in diameter at the beginning to fit the polish sausage-sized finger of Sauron, suddenly fits Frodo's child-sized finger later. I guess this movie takes place in a world where rings magically change sizes on their own. 

Violence.

Give me one reason that story couldn't have been told without all the fighting. 

Horse sense.

Why didn't they take horses on their quest? Or even better, why didn't Gandalf's giant flying bird friend haul them into Mordor? Watch out, Frodo! All of your methods of transportation have been swallowed by the Dark Lord of the Plot Hole! 

Retracted.*

See below. 

Return of the Living Dead. 

In FOTR, if you watch closely during the Inn scene, Frodo and his crew are shown getting stabbed by the Ring Wraiths. Then, five seconds later, they are fine again. Note to the director: try proofreading your movie before you release it to the public. 

Did someone say plot hole?

Liv Tyler's character is seen easily defeating nine strong supernatural beings, even though she is clearly a woman. 

The Battle Droid Syndrome. 

The mutated muscular soldiers of Mordor turned out to be hilariously ineffective fighters, a dozen of them held off by a single dying human. Apparently they made the beasts by crossing Orcs, Goblins and the French. 

Sloppy CGI. 

Gandalf's smoke boat at Bilbo's party is pretty impressive, but smoke cannot be made to travel horizontally, thus revealing it to be nothing but a cheap special effect. 

The Asbestos Wizard. 

We all saw Gandalf fall into the molten core of Middle Earth after his battle with the firebeast thing in part 1. Well, I guess the Gandalf action figure must have sold well, because in the slap-together sequel Two Towers, Gandalf is back. Perhaps it was voodoo, a la the corpse in Weekend at Bernie's II (look closely and you'll notice LOTR steals several elements from the WaB films). 

Invisible Implausibility.

Every time Frodo or Bilbo went invisible with the ring they should have also gone BLIND. Your eyes cannot function unless light is reflected off the cornea. If light passes through it (as must be the case with invisibility) sight is no longer possible. Also, rings do not turn you invisible. 

The Asbestos Wizard, II. 

The giant fire beast thing at the end of part 1 was breathing a firey breath hot enough to send heat-distortion waves through the air. The sheer temperature of the air should have burned off Gandalf's beard and eyebrows. None of my reading on evolutionary biology reveals a single reason why a particular race of humans would develop unflammable facial hair as this would provide practically no advantage in either survival or mating. 

I'll have to rent that one. 

The rushed-through story the screenwriter threw in as the first ten minutes of Fellowship of the Ring looked a lot more interesting than the movie we were forced to watch. Why didn't somebody make a movie off that instead? 

Magic Mechanics. 

Experts on the occult say in order for a wizard to floorspin a fully-grown man like Gandalf, he'd need three magical staffs, not two. 

Finders, keepers.

So Bilbo, who we are supposed to identify with as a protagonist, finds a piece of someone else's jewelry and just keeps it for himself? That's funny, because I would expect a good man to submit it to the local Lost and Found so it could be claimed by its owner. It makes me wonder if he bought that hillside house or if he was just squatting. 

Go-Go Gadget Arrow Sprouter.

Legolas shoots arrow after arrow at his enemies, and yet the number of arrows in his quiver never decreases. I guess elves have glands on their back that secrete arrows. 

Watch out! He's going to explode! 

The heroes are shown eating again and again, and yet no one ever goes to the bathroom throughout their entire quest. 

Meesa gonna make theesa movie suckah! 

The character of Gollum in The Two Towers was entirely computer animated (a cheap effort to cash in on 1999's Jar Jar Binks Mania) but was just a dim shadow of George Lucas' effort. Thank you, Peter Jackson. Thank you right to Hell. 

Propaganda. 

The Elves, clearly the most advanced and wise species, are also clearly gay. 

Speaking of Elves... 

Elves are beautiful and wise and tall? Great warriors? Makers of fine lightweight weapons? Our modern knowledge of elves has observed only an ability to make cookies and toys. All the elves in the film are portrayed as living in a warm paradise (Rivendell) but our own information tells us the aforementioned group of toymaking elves work and thrive in the arctic. Hey, Mr. Jackson: Research is half of writing. 

Homage or theft? 

The "happy village of little people" idea was stolen from Willow. 

Homage or theft II? 

The wise old wizard character was stolen from Harry Potter. 

Homage or theft III? 

The "travelling on our quest through a corn field" scene was stolen from Shrek. 

Homage or theft IV? 

The character of the rebellious-but-helpful Ranger was stolen from Val Kilmer in Willow. 

Homage or theft V? 

The concept of the violent dwarf was based on Al Pacino. 

Homage or theft VI? 

The "old man looking through the door hatch at the approaching little people" scene was stolen from A Clockwork Orange. 

Homage or theft VII? 

The cantina scene with a noisy bar filled with a mix of otherworldly species was stolen from Cecile B. DeMille's One Night in an Alien Bar. 

Homage or theft VIII? 

The incident with the flock of evil magical spying crows serving the All-Seeing Eye was based on an actual incident. 

Homage or theft IX? 

The character of the Giant Evil Flaming All-Seeing Eye was based on former President Jimmy Carter.

Homage or theft X? 

The character of Elrond was based on Agent Smith from The Matrix. 

Weighty issues. 

AKA "Plot Hole No. 273." Even with all that walking and light eating, the character of Sam only got fatter. 

Realism, schmealism. 

Liv Tyler's immortal elf volunteers to give up her eternal life for a single romance with a human man. Could any man really be that well endowed? I find it unlikely. 

Hair Today, Gone Tomorrow. 

The most advanced civilization is that of the elves, which are long-haired, new-age types? Sorry, Mr. Jackson, but modern science has proven that in any modern civilization, hippies would be extinct. 

Too many notes.

No movie should be over two hours long. Did we need that whole thing in the mine in part 1? What about that almost-infinite battle scene in part 2? Didn't it seem like they were just adding pointless scenes in the middle to pad it? It's like they decided beforehand they wanted three hours for each film and used filler to flesh them out. 

Too many notes, II. 

I just want to re-emphasize the above point. There is no reason entertainment can't be concise. 

Too many notes, III. 

Too many characters to keep track of. The dwarf was clearly only there as a token dwarf character to sell tickets to lucrative movie-going dwarf demographic. Lose him. 

Rationalization for violence. 

Why, in part 1, is the black octopus creature painted as the bad guy when it attacks, when one of the fellowship had clearly been throwing rocks at it? 

The Shoeless Land. 

The Hobbits both 1) refuse to wear shoes and 2) run a livestock-based farming economy. Wouldn't they constantly be stepping in feces? Why doesn't the movie address this issue? 

Casting. 

Why couldn't Frodo have been played by Christopher Walken? 

Casting, II. 

Why couldn't Gandalf have been played by Bruce Campbell? 

Casting, III. 

Why couldn't Bilbo have been played by Vin Diesel? 

Casting, IV. 

Why couldn't Aragorn have been played by a monkey? 

The Score. 

The background music nearly zero funk. 

What's that smell? 

As bad as the Lucasfilm internet leaks were with the last Star Wars trilogy, the filmmakers of Lord of the Rings allowed the paperback novelizations onto shelves years in advance As if we needed any less of a reason to go see it.

-Dr. Albert Oxford, PhD 
London Film Institute 


*RETRACTED REASONS LORD OF THE RINGS SUCKS:


11. Damn you, gravity!

The giant firebeast thing is defeated by Gandalf when he destroys the bridge, sending the creature plunging to its death... despite the fact that it has wings. 

This was retracted when a reader pointed out that the wings, like the rest of the beast, were made of shadow and fire and thus would be useless for flight. 


Read more: 50 Reasons Lord of the Rings Sucks | Cracked.com http://www.cracked.com/article_15739_50-reasons-lord-rings-sucks.html#ixzz1xTDyOMNL


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 11, 2012)

Happy birthday to me~

SUP GUYS, REMEMBER THIS ASSHOLE? HE'S BACK <3

How've y'all been?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 11, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Happy birthday to me~
> 
> SUP GUYS, REMEMBER THIS ASSHOLE? HE'S BACK <3
> 
> How've y'all been?

Click to collapse



Hey Obs! Happy birthday

where have you been hiding so long?


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 11, 2012)

I've been off pissing around, doing nothing valuable! 

Got a Transformer 300 a month ago, thing is hella awesome, man


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 11, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> I've been off pissing around, doing nothing valuable!
> 
> Got a Transformer 300 a month ago, thing is hella awesome, man

Click to collapse



Nice to hear!

Also, I found out that you are not on the list anymore. are you staying this time? if yes, I'll fix it


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 11, 2012)

Define "staying." I'm kinda just hopping in and out, but I should be more active.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 11, 2012)

If you post more than once every 3-5 months then its accepted


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 11, 2012)

I posted twice already. 

Say, is you-know-who back? 'Nana?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 11, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> I posted twice already.
> 
> Say, is you-know-who back? 'Nana?

Click to collapse



not in xda, but he's on the mafia irc channel 

what was your old title? Toxic gas machine?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 11, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> I posted twice already.
> 
> Say, is you-know-who back? 'Nana?

Click to collapse



I remember you as the dude who takes huge s***$. Am I right?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I remember you as the dude who takes huge s***$. Am I right?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



thats how I remember him too.

Also: surprise for everyone who gets here from a pc...


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ok, so I'm getting a new service with Metro Piece of $h!7. Out of their 4G phones, I think this one is the best one. What do you think? I may flash my SGSII over later, but in the mean time, just need one up and running now.

Click to collapse



Y the heck would you do that? Metro pcs has the LAMEST "lte" speeds (like 1.5mbps down lame). They even make Sprint look fast. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## ivanxov3rx (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Y the heck would you do that? Metro pcs has the LAMEST "lte" speeds (like 1.5mbps down lame). They even make Sprint look fast.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Is that true? Ouch... But even that is still faster than my current speeds on Sprint


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Y the heck would you do that? Metro pcs has the LAMEST "lte" speeds (like 1.5mbps down lame). They even make Sprint look fast.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not my main service, for work. Need to do this for work.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Not my main service, for work. Need to do this for work.

Click to collapse



Get a dumbphone?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Get a dumbphone?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Needs to have email, gps and mms. Said that two posts down from that one. It's for work.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Not my main service, for work. Need to do this for work.

Click to collapse



Still, Ew. And yes, whomever asked above that post. MetroPCS has the worst dl speeds....and the funny part?
The MetroPCS workers act like it's BLAZING FAST OMG!

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

hey BD & Bob  

The poll?


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

Sup Max. How's the beans and toast this mornimg?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sup Max. How's the beans and toast this mornimg?

Click to collapse



I wish  That would've been nice xD


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey Maxey! How are you?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey Maxey! How are you?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Good thanks ;D Just finished math exam 

Yourself BD?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yesssssh!
> Added sig pic anyway....
> 
> 
> Wait...does that mean I lose my "unofficial" third in line to the Don??

Click to collapse



you were my sister 
I feel hurt 












Sent from the brick


----------



## ivanxov3rx (Jun 11, 2012)

Does anybody know if an international phone can be activated on a CDMA network? I always hear of CDMA not being activateable on GSM but what about the other way around?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2012)

ivanxov3rx said:


> Does anybody know if an international phone can be activated on a CDMA network? I always hear of CDMA not being activateable on GSM but what about the other way around?

Click to collapse



who the hell are you?

Sent from the brick


----------



## ivanxov3rx (Jun 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> who the hell are you?
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Sorry, I just started posting here a while back (and by a while, I mean hours), but I guess I'll go to General for this one.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> who the hell are you?
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



He works at Auto Zone.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 11, 2012)

ivanxov3rx said:


> Does anybody know if an international phone can be activated on a CDMA network? I always hear of CDMA not being activateable on GSM but what about the other way around?

Click to collapse



No. GSM needs sim. Cdma needs something only supplied by the cell service provider. Otherwise I'd have a sgs2.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> you were my sister
> I feel hurt
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Were? 
I'm STILL your assistant AND my new position... K?
@Maxey I'm good. I'm waiting for the SGSIII to drop on TMOUS....
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hellooo

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hellooo
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hellopo? Are we making new words? Sounds fun. Okay. Here.
Retatata. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Were?
> I'm STILL your assistant AND my new position... K?
> @Maxey I'm good. I'm waiting for the SGSIII to drop on TMOUS....
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



ah cool
Make me some coffee then 

Sent from the brick


----------



## trell959 (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hellopo? Are we making new words? Sounds fun. Okay. Here.
> Retatata.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wtf BD!?!?!? 

Can't quote me fast enough

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> ah cool
> Make me some coffee then
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse








Here.
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Wtf BD!?!?!?
> 
> Can't quote me fast enough
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Damnit. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

Want.
New.
Phone.
Nao.
Hurry up TMOUS

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Were?
> I'm STILL your assistant AND my new position... K?
> @Maxey I'm good. I'm waiting for the SGSIII to drop on TMOUS....
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh nice  Sweet phone 

Hey Trell + Hus


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

Damn google translate



> me gusta white NKژ Red!

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 11, 2012)

If the poll gets enough votes, we'll challenge OT mods in a trolling battle. Vote now


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Dude I accidentally typed in Persian because I wanted to type in English and my keyboard was set to German.
> 
> I said "Me Gusta white HTC One X!"
> 
> Also.... I'm learning German!

Click to collapse



Ahhh... Yeah it's ncie  You seen the vid where its used as a hammer? 

also nice dude 

Gutuntag (ish ? xD)


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Ja! It's pretty sturdy... that's what I like about it. Samsung is not... I want the HTC because SGS III really looks like crap, Touchwiz sucks balls, and it's nice to go back to HTC for a while... also I'm keeping the Nexus S...

Click to collapse



Fair enough dude, I reckon the new TW looks pretty awesome xD



Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wow nice  Unlucky about the weather though 

That sense I take it? And Sense status bar?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Ja! It's pretty sturdy... that's what I like about it. Samsung is not... I want the HTC because SGS III really looks like crap, Touchwiz sucks balls, and it's nice to go back to HTC for a while... also I'm keeping the Nexus S...

Click to collapse



Seriously?????????????????????






Hypocrite.

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Fair enough dude, I reckon the new TW looks pretty awesome xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's the One X (Tegra3) running ARHD and that weather was from the other day. I don't sync anything (weather, gmail, ect) unless I HAVE too... (check gmail on the run for instance)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's the One X (Tegra3) running ARHD and that weather was from the other day. I don't sync anything (weather, gmail, ect) unless I HAVE to (check gmail on the run foe instance)

Click to collapse



Oh very nice  Sounds like a beast  xD But ahh fair enough ;D

Also this Mod troll fight... What are the rules?  And how do we go about voting>


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What? I said I don't Sense... which I still don't! And I still say Samsung has better hardware than HTC! SGS III is a monster! But I hate it because it looks like crap. And the design on the One X is absolutely amazing! Oh and, if the new Sense 4 is not slow and sluggish, it's not as fugly as Sense =<3.5, so it's usable.

Click to collapse



Sense 2.1 is fine on the bolt with some memory tweaks. 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 11, 2012)

I request my position moved up!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

Milad. You spent months talking down your nose at me (and a few others) over HTC.
YOU'RE A HYPOCRITE.
My opinion of you stands.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 11, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> I request my position moved up!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You have a special position


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> I request my position moved up!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



We request you post more...  

(&Vote )


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Milad. You spent months talking down your nose at me (and a few others) over HTC.
> YOU'RE A HYPOCRITE.
> My opinion of you stands.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I second

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Okay, let me do this,
> 
> SGS III over One X:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sgs3- drop once and its done.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

Make all the excuses you want Milad. The sole fact that you've been looking down your nose at myself and others for using/buying/liking HTC changes nothing. 
I'm not a huge fan of Samsung (especially after I got burned by them over the SGSI) however, I admitted A LONG TIME AGO that they had the better spec'd devices. In the end I'm a spec snob. So I buy Samsung as well as HTC(but I'll always prefer HTC) Also, I may voice my opinion when others ask BUT,  I'LL NEVER DOWNRIGHT LOOK DOWN MY NOSE AT THEM AS YOU'VE DONE, for how many months now?
Maybe next time you decide to get in your high horse over HTC (or anything else for that matter), you'll remember this series of posts.
 K.
/end rant
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

I wanna apologize to everyone ELSE (not you know who) about the above posts. However, I couldn't help myself. He needed to be called out. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

Now that I see the /end rant... 

Could anyone tell me more about the mod troll war?


----------



## trell959 (Jun 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sgs3- drop once and its done.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Are you kidding? The One x will go before the Sgs3

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Are you kidding? The One x will go before the Sgs3
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse













2.35


Now exactly a great comparison... But One x looks tougher


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I wanna apologize to everyone ELSE (not you know who) about the above posts. However, I couldn't help myself. He needed to be called out.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I made the mistake last night of saying to him that I don't like Lord of the Rings.  He mad.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> 2.35
> 
> 
> Now exactly a great comparison... But One x looks tougher

Click to collapse



Okay there's is no way I believe that 1st video. Second. (For those that never used a one x) The screen sticks out then curves (which makes it look very nice). This makes it very vulnerable to cracking/shattering. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Okay there's is no way I believe that 1st video. Second. (For those that never used a one x) The screen sticks out then curves (which makes it look very nice). This makes it very vulnerable to cracking/shattering.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



lol  Fair enough, And ahh imma look for some one x drop test vids in a sec but brb guys


----------



## trell959 (Jun 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol  Fair enough, And ahh imma look for some one x drop test vids in a sec but brb guys

Click to collapse



I could be wring, but that's just what I think 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey Milad! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Okay there's is no way I believe that 1st video. Second. (For those that never used a one x) The screen sticks out then curves (which makes it look very nice). This makes it very vulnerable to cracking/shattering.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I use an Amzer Jelly case. Completely covers the edges of the screen. Also, YOU know how well I take care of my devices. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

Back.. Hey 



trell959 said:


> I could be wring, but that's just what I think
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hmm.. Wondering about the legity of that hammer video now  Watched a drop test of the One X, Also was compltley destroyed haha 

You were right


----------



## trell959 (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey there, my fellow Sgarrista...

Click to collapse




We'll rank higher eventually 






Babydoll25 said:


> I use an Amzer Jelly case. Completely covers the edges of the screen. Also, YOU know how well I take care of my devices.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse




You damn well take care of your devices. When it got here, I thought it was new! 






MacaronyMax said:


> Back.. Hey
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thought so.  I don't know how they faked that video 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

What are you guys still doing here? WWDC is on


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Damnit.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



aww, thx


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What are you guys still doing here? WWDC is on

Click to collapse



Oh the excitement 


trell959 said:


> Thought so.  I don't know how they faked that video
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hm... Rubber ended nail?, Probably could help


----------



## trell959 (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Still I prefer the One X over SGS III, it doesn't look like hammered ****.

Click to collapse



+1







MacaronyMax said:


> Oh the excitement
> 
> 
> Hm... Rubber ended nail?, Probably could help

Click to collapse



Probably 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh the excitement

Click to collapse



Yes actually. I'm clearly not a fanboy like a lot of people here, but tech is tech.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yes actually. I'm clearly not a fanboy like a lot of people here, but tech is tech.

Click to collapse



Yeah fair enough, The better they release, the better the competition elsewhere...


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What is WWDC?

Click to collapse



Worldwide Developers Conference (Apple)

Live Blog here: http://live.theverge.com/wwdc-2012-live-blog/

Next up: iOS.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What is WWDC?

Click to collapse



I had to google too 

But it's the Apple confrence thing 

edit: Beaten to it


----------



## trell959 (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What is WWDC?

Click to collapse



(Apple)Worldwide developers conference. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 11, 2012)

Three post in the same minute-all saying the same thing! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Three post in the same minute-all saying the same thing!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Like a boss XD


Also on that feed thing..



> "Almost all of our users are running iOS 5... now if you compare that to the competition. They released a dairy product, 4.0, about the same time as we released iOS 5. About 7% of their users are running it."

Click to collapse



lol  Dairy product 4.0


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Ew then no.

Click to collapse



Classic Milad  So i guess you don't want to see what the competition comes up with? Ok, fine by me


----------



## trell959 (Jun 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Like a boss XD
> 
> 
> Also on that feed thing..
> ...

Click to collapse



Sigh. They don't understand that it's up to the carrier if they want to upgrade a phone to ICS.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Classic Milad  So i guess you don't want to see what the competition comes up with? Ok, fine by me

Click to collapse



Got a link to any live video?

Oh wait... The feed is showing the demo nevermind


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Like a boss XD
> 
> 
> Also on that feed thing..
> ...

Click to collapse



I work at a dairy...I eat all the ice cream sandwiches I want.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I work at a dairy...I eat all the ice cream sandwiches I want.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Ice cream party at Drummer's work 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sigh. They don't understand that it's up to the carrier if they want to upgrade a phone to ICS.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yep or the fact that the majority of the phones stuck are older or lower end which would just waste money to upgrade

Edit: How do we get there Drummer?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 11, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Would anyone care to elaborate on that soon to be edited poll, please?

Click to collapse



if the poll gets 10 "yes", all of the OT mods will be challenged in a troll battle. the whole OT will be the judge. Best troll wins


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yep or the fact that the majority of the phones stuck are older or lower end which would just waste money to upgrade
> 
> Edit: How do we get there Drummer?

Click to collapse



I can't be any farther away before you start heading back home.  California USA sir. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can't be any farther away before you start heading back home.  California USA sir.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



San Diego area? I'll be down there in 2 and a half to 3 hours 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> if the poll gets 10 "yes", all of the OT mods will be challenged in a troll battle. the whole OT will be the judge. Best troll wins

Click to collapse



orrly? 

No Me Gusta


----------



## trell959 (Jun 11, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> orrly?
> 
> No Me Gusta

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can't be any farther away before you start heading back home.  California USA sir.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Oh dammit 

I've only had an ICS once... I haven't seen em anywhere


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 11, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> orrly?
> 
> No Me Gusta

Click to collapse



Why? Is the trollerator afraid of losing?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> orrly?
> 
> No Me Gusta

Click to collapse











(Edit - lol dex xD )


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> San Diego area? I'll be down there in 2 and a half to 3 hours
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes sir...bring warm clothes.  How's -20f sound?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

Do you live in a freezer Mr. Sir?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Do you live in a freezer Mr. Sir?

Click to collapse



I work in one.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm coughing my guts out... oh god..

Click to collapse



Whats up dude?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

In fact, my Mafia title should have been Ice Cream Man...perfect front for my "other" business. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Why? Is the trollerator afraid of losing?

Click to collapse



Listen you....I ain't afraid of losing to no one. It will create a competitor type atmosphere amongst Mods.
Also, I don't see a single mature and ethical Mod getting involved in such behavior 
Soo....edited or deleted it must be


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't know... ****....

Click to collapse



Damn hope you're okay 

Also, New poll.. lol 

Husam  & milad why you so sad?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Listen you....I ain't afraid of losing to no one. It will create a competitor type atmosphere amongst Mods.
> Also, I don't see a single mature and ethical Mod getting involved in such behavior
> Soo....edited or deleted it must be

Click to collapse



So it'll be M_T_M Vs Conan?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 11, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Listen you....I ain't afraid of losing to no one. It will create a competitor type atmosphere amongst Mods.
> Also, I don't see a single mature and ethical Mod getting involved in such behavior
> Soo....edited or deleted it must be

Click to collapse



a friendly battle doesnt make competitive atmosphere. I know that you will accept in the end cause 



         all OT mods and a bunch of SM's are trolls desperately seeking FUN
    

admit it, you are looking forward to it


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> a friendly battle doesnt make competitive atmosphere. I know that you will accept in the end cause
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

Why do you care?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I just wanna know what they're shamelessly copying from Android and passing as their own...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Is this your first time on the interwebs or what? Click on the adressbar in your browser and type "engadget.com", "theverge.com" or whatever 

Edit: But stay the hell away from Gizmodo. iFanboys.

Edit2: Fine, Engadget is Fandroids, but eeh, we're Android users after all. Your best bet for an objective site is The Verge, but you're Milad, so Engadget it is


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I just wanna know what they're shamelessly copying from Android and passing as their own...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Some extra Siri stuff, Pretty cool, Facebook & Twitter integration, etc.

One thing I did notice however with icloud on safari you can see what tabs are open on the safari open on your pc, Somehow reminds me of chrome 

But still, the integration is pretty neat


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2012)

who changed the poll? 

did you know in English the word Gay means Happy?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> who changed the poll?
> 
> did you know in English the word Gay meant Happy?

Click to collapse



MTM 


Also...it doesn't, If someone in england tells you they're gay... they'd probably do so with a wink and sparkly clothes


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 11, 2012)

hey is the poll edited by M_T_M or was it originally " are we happy ? "  if not edited wtf do u mean ? 


edit : i didnt read the above posts  wat was the original poll ?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Some extra Siri stuff, Pretty cool, Facebook & Twitter integration, etc.
> 
> One thing I did notice however with icloud on safari you can see what tabs are open on the safari open on your pc, Somehow reminds me of chrome
> 
> But still, the integration is pretty neat

Click to collapse



Yup, and the new 3D maps looks good. Overall there are some nice minor tweaks and news. I actually like iOS' notification center better than Android's, but i bet Google will do something about that in JB (i hope).


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> MTM
> 
> 
> Also...it doesn't, If someone in england tells you they're gay... they'd probably do so with a wink and sparkly clothes

Click to collapse



good to know  



^see what i did there 

sup max?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> hey is the poll edited by M_T_M or was it originally " are we happy ? "  if not edited wtf do u mean ?

Click to collapse



It was originally a question about if there should be a Mod troll fight  (Freindly of course )


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> hey is the poll edited by M_T_M or was it originally " are we happy ? "  if not edited wtf do u mean ?
> 
> 
> edit : i didnt read the above posts  wat was the original poll ?

Click to collapse





You stole the quote I have in my sig, mow my sig is too mainstream, screw you!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> good to know
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I do not ... Explain XD


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What is the poll changed to?
> 
> Yeah... it used to mean happy... now the meaning has changed.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



it says are you happy?

yes and no

apparently we are the only ones who are not


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yup, and the new 3D maps looks good. Overall there are some nice minor tweaks and news. I actually like iOS' notification center better than Android's, but i bet Google will do something about that in JB (i hope).

Click to collapse



Yeah just read that Gmaps got dropped, hmm, i quite liked the Gmaps layout, and haha yeah


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

And also, i want the new Macbook Air. Now.

edit: fail, i meant the Pro 

Edit2: Ok, or the i7 MacAir.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I do not ... Explain XD

Click to collapse



you'll realise in a few


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> You stole the quote I have in my sig, mow my sig is too mainstream, screw you!

Click to collapse



sorry mate  i loved it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> you'll realise in a few

Click to collapse



Hopefully 


LordManhattan said:


> And also, i want the new Macbook Air. Now.
> 
> edit: fail, i meant the Pro
> 
> Edit2: Ok, or the i7 MacAir.

Click to collapse



Dat.. Screen....


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Ew. Ew. Eww!
> 
> I hope I had enough money to buy crApple... in that case, I would completely ax iOS, and release a new Android based iPhone... and iPad...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Who are you? Dr.Evil? Did Steve rape you or something?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2012)

who needs apple when you can haz ASUS Taichi


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

Lmao!!!!!! XDXD

I got it Husam!! hahahah


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Ew. Ew. Eww!
> 
> I hope I had enough money to buy crApple... in that case, I would completely ax iOS, and release a new Android based iPhone... and iPad...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> who needs apple when you can haz ASUS Taichi

Click to collapse



What am i? 12? ZOMG! IT HAZ TWO SCREENZ! 

I want some nice industrial design god damnit!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What am i? 12? ZOMG! IT HAZ TWO SCREENZ!
> 
> I want some nice industrial design god damnit!

Click to collapse



It would be alright but I noticed lag when he was scrolling, not a good sign


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> And also, i want the new Macbook Air. Now.
> 
> edit: fail, i meant the Pro
> 
> Edit2: Ok, or the i7 MacAir.

Click to collapse



Me too.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> It would be alright but I noticed lag when he was scrolling, not a good sign

Click to collapse



Lag? Where?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Lag? Where?

Click to collapse



The asus video, Not macbook


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

Damn. Post frenzy in da thread whilst I was yelling at teh crazy c(r)abbies....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> The asus video, Not macbook

Click to collapse



That's good news!  Now, where's my wallet..

Edit: Empty wallet.. i hate you all!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Lag? Where?

Click to collapse



lol, have fun paying for your applications all over again after updates


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> That's good news!  Now, where's my wallet..
> 
> Edit: Empty wallet.. i hate you all!

Click to collapse



lolol XD


Babydoll25 said:


> Damn. Post frenzy in da thread whilst I was yelling at teh crazy c(r)abbies....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sup BD  Why crazy XD?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol, have fun paying for your applications all over again after updates

Click to collapse



What app updates? For OSX? iOS?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What app updates? For OSX? iOS?

Click to collapse



OSX, my friend owns a mac, updated to lion, now all the programs don't work and have to buy them all over again


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Classic crApple...
> 
> Also they can't pirate... not that easy that we do in windows.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



That's the devs. Android devs did the same thing going from 2.1 to 2.2.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lolol XD
> 
> 
> Sup BD  Why crazy XD?

Click to collapse



Cab drivers = crazy
It's apparently a requirement for working here. 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

Never heard about that problem, so i really think your friend is full of BS or he's done something wrong (pirated version(s) of the OS or apps?). 

I think it would be all over the news if that was true, and you know it.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Classic crApple...
> 
> Also they can't pirate... not that easy that we do in windows.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Actually they can, but not in the same way 

---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> Never heard about that problem, so i really think your friend is full of BS or he's done something wrong (pirated version(s) of the OS or apps?).
> 
> I think it would be all over the news if that was true, and you know it.

Click to collapse



it's a known apple fact, google it, they have been doing this for ages


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> it's a known apple fact, google it, they have been doing this for ages

Click to collapse



If it's a common problem, i would like a source link


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> If it's a common problem, i would like a source link

Click to collapse



Googly Google Googleit.... 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

What's Google? 

I've searched, but i can't find anything.

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> I want a One X. NAO!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Aren't you the Anti HTC dude?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

WTH?
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Aren't you the Anti HTC dude?

Click to collapse



QFT


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

Apparently Milad has had a change of heart and come over to the dark side LM. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

The theme?  Or missing names?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> No.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Really? What can i expect to find if i take a dive into your recent posts? "I LOVE HTC" and "HTC is the best ever!"?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> The theme?  Or missing names?

Click to collapse



Every other OP was blank... 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> The theme?  Or missing names?

Click to collapse



The theme looks like the stock one, so i think it's the missing threads  Archer is cleaning the servers


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Every other OP was blank...
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ahhh... but anyway.. Looks awesome... how?  (Theme that is)

edit: Ahh Cheers LM.. XD And lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I want a One X. NAO!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Make up your damn mind 

Anyway hey guys 

I got sun burn at the lake 

On another note i flashed my old epic to cricket successfully and going to flash cm9 on it for my gf 

YAY i know how to flash epic to different carriers!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> The theme looks like the stock one, so i think it's the missing threads  Archer is cleaning the servers

Click to collapse



It is the stock theme. I like it. It was the empty threads that looked weird.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 11, 2012)

Also where is the MEH option in the poll


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It is the stock theme. I like it. It was the empty threads that looked weird.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't really like the stock theme. I like the dark one (XDA Simple?)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 11, 2012)

babydoll25 said:


> sent from my htc_amaze_4g using xda premium

Click to collapse



y u no use your awesome one x!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

---------- Post added at 12:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> Okay guys. Bye.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



U didn't even say hello and your leaving 

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I don't really like the stock theme. I like the dark one (XDA Simple?)

Click to collapse



I haz SLCD and SLCD2 screens on mai  phones. No real battery savings on a dark background on those......

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I don't really like the stock theme. I like the dark one (XDA Simple?)

Click to collapse



Just switched to the light one its still doesn't look like BDs: p


&seeya milad 
Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Okay guys. Bye.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Why? Did we break you? Milad, are you crying?  Come on, tell us the truth.

---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Just switched to the light one its still doesn't look like BDs: p
> 
> 
> &seeya milad
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Do you have the Premium version?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

Ah .. that could be why... 
But I can't even find the premium in the market 


Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> y u no use your awesome one x!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy Nao David?
Also.....nvm. I had my rant for the day about Milad.
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah .. that could be why...
> But I can't even find the premium in the market
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Try this link

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...S5xdW9vcmQudGFwYXRhbGt4ZGFwcmUuYWN0aXZpdHkiXQ..


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Happy Nao David?
> Also.....nvm. I had my rant for the day about Milad.
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I was just giving you a hard time cause you got a new phone and every time i come on here i always see sent from my amaze. And i am like why when you have an awesome more powerful and better device?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I was just giving you a hard time cause you got a new phone and every time i come on here i always see sent from my amaze. And i am like why when you have an awesome more powerful and better device?

Click to collapse



I switch back and forth. I carry both but the One X is on RedPocket with a 2GB data cap. The Amaze is on T-Mobile with a 5GB cap.
I use the One X but I somehow end posting more in this thread with the Amaze....
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Try this link
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...S5xdW9vcmQudGFwYXRhbGt4ZGFwcmUuYWN0aXZpdHkiXQ..

Click to collapse



Cheers but it tells me that version is not compatible with my device 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I switch back and forth. I carry both but the One X is on RedPocket with a 2GB data cap. The Amaze is on T-Mobile with a 5GB cap.
> I use the One X but I somehow end posting more in this thread with the Amaze....
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Awww gotcha data cap differences Now i get it, really u should get the 5gb data on the one x  then sell the amaze and order an s3


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Cheers but it tells me that version is not compatible with my device
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Damn Maxey that sucks. The premium version rocks. 
#xdarocks
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Damn Maxey that sucks. The premium version rocks.
> #xdarocks
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm sure it does  I'm stuck here in my non premium ways 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Awww gotcha data cap differences Now i get it, really u should get the 5gb data on the one x  then sell the amaze and order an s3

Click to collapse



RedPocket doesn't have a 5GB cap and if I put my TMOUS SIM in it I'm stuck on EDGE 
Also, I am getting the SGSIII when it drops on TMOUS (without selling the Amaze  )
Moar fones FTW!
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> RedPocket doesn't have a 5GB cap and if I put my TMOUS SIM in it I'm stuck on EDGE
> Also, I am getting the SGSIII when it drops on TMOUS (without selling the Amaze  )
> Moar fones FTW!
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why can't u just have on Service provider like normal people ?  

Seems to me you spend far too much money on cell service if you have multiple carriers and phones. 

IMO


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

http://androidforums.com/connect-4g...-drastic-battery-improvement.html#post4507867

OP and me at post 25 and 28. It's why I hate other forums. Also, check out all the noob questions in their version of dev forum.

And people wonder why I'm so hard on noobs here. Cause I don't want it to turn into that crap.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Why can't u just have on Service provider like normal people ?
> 
> Seems to me you spend far too much money on cell service if you have multiple carriers and phones.
> 
> IMO

Click to collapse



Actually I have Three carriers. Sparky haz a Rezound and I still pay my Dad's Verizon bill as well. I run about 500$ a month on cell service all said and done.
(actually slightly more  )
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol, have fun paying for your applications all over again after updates

Click to collapse



Still waiting for that link


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 11, 2012)

its a hot night tonight.. crazy spamming


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Actually I have Three carriers. Sparky haz a Rezound and I still pay my Dad's Verizon bill as well. I run about 500$ a month on cell service all said and done.
> (actually slightly more  )
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



$500 a month? Don't you have unlimited? Or is that unlimited? (SMS + Calls)


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Still waiting for that link

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> $500 a month? Don't you have unlimited? Or is that unlimited? (SMS + Calls)

Click to collapse



Wireless is expensive in America. 
I pay 108.57 usd for 450 mins unlimited text and dataz
Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Actually I have Three carriers. Sparky haz a Rezound and I still pay my Dad's Verizon bill as well. I run about 500$ a month on cell service all said and done.
> (actually slightly more  )
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



You are crazy to pay that much, just get 1 plan and put everyone on it and pay one small bill 

Just imagine with how much money you could save and you could work less or not and have so much extra money for new phones when they keep coming out.

But it is your choice i am just saying that i think your life would be easier and cheaper if you just stick to t-mobile


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> $500 a month? Don't you have unlimited? Or is that unlimited? (SMS + Calls)

Click to collapse



On RedPocket, yes.
On TMOUS I haz 1000 min, unl sms, 5GB data across 4 of the lines (hotspot included)(5 lines, one is a hotspot)
On Verizon I haz 450min, unl sms and 10GB data for 50$ on Sparky's Rezound (double data promo)
My dad haz essentially the same plan as Sparky (same phone too)
And insurance on everything 
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

How are speeds like on RedPocket


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Wireless is expensive in America.
> I pay 108.57 usd for 450 mins unlimited text and dataz
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



I pay $35 for 500 minutes, 500 SMS and 1GB. If i bump it up to $90 a month i'll get unlimited data, 3600 minutes and 3600 SMS.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

£25 for unlimited texts + 250mins + 500mb + phone 

It does seen pretty expencive there

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> You are crazy to pay that much, just get 1 plan and put everyone on it and pay one small bill
> 
> Just imagine with how much money you could save and you could work less or not and have so much extra money for new phones when they keep coming out.
> 
> But it is your choice i am just saying that i think your life would be easier and cheaper if you just stick to t-mobile

Click to collapse



TMOUS sucks at my Dad's house. I hate EDGE speeds.  I won't have a CDMA carrier as my main carrier and Sparky wanted a Rezound for Christmas.
I make enough money, why not make everyone happy?
Also, I'd have to get a business plan to have that many lines on TMOUS...I have grandfathered add ons and minutes on my plan...it prolly wouldn't carry over....
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> TMOUS sucks at my Dad's house. I hate EDGE speeds.  I won't have a CDMA carrier as my main carrier and Sparky wanted a Rezound for Christmas.
> I make enough money, why not make everyone happy?
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



ok then get AT&T


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> How are speeds like on RedPocket

Click to collapse









Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ok then get AT&T

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 01:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 PM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> View attachment 1123210
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> £25 for unlimited texts + 250mins + 500mb + phone
> 
> It does seen pretty expencive there
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Yup! BUT the US market is totally different to Europe's. Most Americans buy their phones heavily subsidized and they'll typically pay $2-300 for a handset, while Europeans also gets subsidized handsets we tend to buy them off contract and therefor pay the whole amount at ones. And that's why the Note cost me 1000 euros and not $299, but i'll pay a lot less for the contract.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> View attachment 1123210
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Wow nice, that a launcher? Or you just done that yourself? ;D

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wow nice, that a launcher? Or you just done that yourself? ;D

Click to collapse



Yes. Lightning launcher. I played with the settings.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> How are speeds like on RedPocket

Click to collapse



Whatever att is that's redpocket

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I pay $35 for 500 minutes, 500 SMS and 1GB. If i bump it up to $90 a month i'll get unlimited data, 3600 minutes and 3600 SMS.

Click to collapse



500 sms and 1gb data is NOWHERE near enough for me. I had that 100 min, unl sms, 5GB data for 30$ plan on my Nexus S when I had it. That plan was tolerable.
However, it wouldn't work for my mother who doesn't even know what data is much less sms. Sparky, although He and I text almost exclusively, needs minutes for driving the limo and doing inside pick ups at the airports.... So family plan on TMOUS it is. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

Awesome cheers 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Whatever att is that's redpocket
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



I posted a speed test a page or so back....

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I posted a speed test a page or so back....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well he's in Texas......

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Well he's in Texas......
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Your point? 
(still gives him an idea though)
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

I still think sslauncher beats them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Your point?
> (still gives him an idea though)
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah, thanks. Do they have an unlimited data plan. I would like to find a GSM provider with unlimited data. 

And nobody say tmo, that's not unlimited when you get throttled.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> 500 sms and 1gb data is NOWHERE near enough for me. I had that 100 min, unl sms, 5GB data for 30$ plan on my Nexus S when I had it. That plan was tolerable.
> However, it wouldn't work for my mother who doesn't even know what data is much less sms. Sparky, although He and I text almost exclusively, needs minutes for driving the limo and doing inside pick ups at the airports.... So family plan on TMOUS it is.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't send a lot of SMS'. I'm using the FB chat for the most part. 500 minutes is also enough for me since most calls are "Hey, where are you? I'll be there in five minutes". 1GB is also enough for me since there's WiFi all over the place here.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah, thanks. Do they have an unlimited data plan. I would like to find a GSM provider with unlimited data.
> 
> And nobody say tmo, that's not unlimited when you get throttled.

Click to collapse



No. 2GB. Unlimited data has gone the way of the dinosaur. And dont bring up Sprint, there's no point to unlimited crap speed.... 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I don't send a lot of SMS'. I'm using the FB chat for the most part. 500 minutes is also enough for me since most calls are "Hey, where are you? I'll be there in five minutes". 1GB is also enough for me since there's WiFi all over the place here.

Click to collapse



I work ninety plus hours a week. Whilst there is an internet connection at work, it's not wireless... I needs mai mobile data....

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. 2GB. Unlimited data has gone the way of the dinosaur. And dont bring up Sprint, there's no point to unlimited crap speed....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



What you posted is what I get on Sprint. Anywhere from 2.5 mb to 5.5 mb. It's mostly about the 3G speed I got on AT&T. I'd rather have unlimited that speed than have blazing fast data for a couple days, then I either get throttled to snail's pace or charged more for more data.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> What you posted is what I get on Sprint. Anywhere from 2.5 mb to 5.5 mb. It's mostly about the 3G speed I got on AT&T. I'd rather have unlimited that speed than have blazing fast data for a couple days, then I either get throttled to snail's pace or charged more for more data.

Click to collapse



I'd rather be charged more. (Att) but I rarely go over 3.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'd rather be charged more. (Att) but I rarely go over 3.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



I rarely go under 30 GB


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

Drocap isn't working for me, what do you guys use? 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

What's Drocap?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Drocap isn't working for me, what do you guys use?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Built in screen shot function in ICS 

Used to use shootme.. You want that? 

---------- Post added at 02:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> What's Drocap?

Click to collapse



screenshot app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Built in screen shot function in ICS
> 
> Used to use shootme.. You want that?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I can't find away of doing it  but cheers I'll have a look for it 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> I rarely go under 30 GB

Click to collapse



Get home internet? Ill sell you my grandfathered Verizon lte plan?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Jun 11, 2012)

At&t over all 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 11, 2012)

40 pages in a day. HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> screenshot app

Click to collapse



How could i know? I'm also using the built-in screenshot feature in ICS. It's not like i have a huge catalog with every single app on file 

And btw, i'm "starting" to really hate this annoying and ugly smiley:  . I'll delete it from the server when nobody is watching.

---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------

FIXED



dexter93 said:


> 40 pages of crap in a day. HELL YEAH!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> How could i know? I'm also using the built-in screenshot feature in ICS. It's not like i have a huge catalog with every single app on file
> 
> And btw, i'm "starting" to really hate this annoying and ugly smiley:  . I'll delete it from the server when nobody is watching.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



mafia is getting back to normal... next goal in 50


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Get home internet? Ill sell you my grandfathered Verizon lte plan?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



I have it. Using home wifi I use 25 - 40 gb/month. Without it and being on the road all month, I use 125+. Lots and lots of streaming. Music, movies, dropbox, utorrent remote, lots of maps and gps navigation, pulling files and manuals for work. I use lots of data.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Well I can't find away of doing it  but cheers I'll have a look for it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



are you on ICS? 

Volume down and power button=Screenshot

@ Lordmanhattan


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 11, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> are you on ICS?
> 
> Volume down and power button=Screenshot
> 
> @ Lordmanhattan

Click to collapse



thats on AOSP only


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> thats on AOSP only

Click to collapse



OH LOL 

I love my aosp


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> I have it. Using home wifi I use 25 - 40 gb/month. Without it and being on the road all month, I use 125+. Lots and lots of streaming. Music, movies, dropbox, utorrent remote, lots of maps and gps navigation, pulling files and manuals for work. I use lots of data.

Click to collapse



Well buy my contract from me! 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> What you posted is what I get on Sprint. Anywhere from 2.5 mb to 5.5 mb. It's mostly about the 3G speed I got on AT&T. I'd rather have unlimited that speed than have blazing fast data for a couple days, then I either get throttled to snail's pace or charged more for more data.

Click to collapse



5gb is AVERAGE on AT&T and it's MVNOs. 5gbs is TOP SPEED on Sprint. Seewutididthere

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 11, 2012)

@Max

Hers is shoot me: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1397631


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

Tmo is even faster.... 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Tmo is even faster....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



T-mobile suck monkey balls here and is over priced 

Here is the rankings here:

Verizon>Sprint=AT&T>T-Mobile>Cricket


----------



## trell959 (Jun 11, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> T-mobile suck monkey balls here and is over priced
> 
> Here is the rankings here:
> 
> Verizon>Sprint=AT&T>T-Mobile>Cricket

Click to collapse



T-mo is NOT worth getting in my area. Horrible service. Also, Verizon might have the best coverage, but is definitely not the best carrier. 



Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> T-mo is NOT worth getting in my area. Horrible service. Also, Verizon might have the best coverage, but is definitely not the best carrier.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Its worth it here

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

Booyah

Old bill from ATT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Booyah
> 
> Old bill from ATT

Click to collapse



You must have been in a coma in May.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

I would have gladly paid $200/month if AT&T would not have started throttling. I liked the service. Loved that I could go in the sticks in the middle of nowhere and have service. Had great call quality and data was always there. I don't mind paying for unlimited data. I need it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> T-mo is NOT worth getting in my area. Horrible service. Also, Verizon might have the best coverage, but is definitely not the best carrier.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ya agreed verizon i am sometime envious but there prices aren't worth it to me SMH

The reason i am sprint is i don't have to worry about going over data, i am off my dads plan so its on 20 bucks a month for my line and my dad isn't looking to change because we have been very satisfied with voice coverage and in a lot of areas 3g is plenty fast as i use wifi 87% of the time.


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You must have been in a coma in May.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Haha, not sure what that was.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Booyah
> 
> Old bill from ATT

Click to collapse



256 GB?! On your phone? That's a lot of visits to Pornhub!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> T-mobile suck monkey balls here and is over priced
> 
> Here is the rankings here:
> 
> Verizon>Sprint=AT&T>T-Mobile>Cricket

Click to collapse



Tmo is neck and neck with Sprint pretty much in cost  (i had sprint, remember) the data speed is 2-5x faster than Sprint and where I live their coverage is as good as Verizon or AT&T
Next argument? 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> 256 GB?! On your phone? That's a lot of visits to Pornhub!

Click to collapse



that is more then my 250gb cap on my home cable internet 

Even tho they don't care if i go over it, or i am not even close but i i bet i do go over as i stream everything!!!


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Tmo is neck and neck with Sprint pretty much (i had sprint, remember) the data speed is 2-5x faster than Sprint and where I live their coverage is as good as Verizon or AT&T
> Next argument?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Real 4G LTE FTW...PROBLEM? 


TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLEX


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Tmo is neck and neck with Sprint pretty much in cost  (i had sprint, remember) the data speed is 2-5x faster than Sprint and where I live their coverage is as good as Verizon or AT&T
> Next argument?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



In your area maybe here it is garbage


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

Tmo data speed on mai Amaze 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 11, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Real 4G LTE FTW...PROBLEM?
> 
> 
> TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLEX

Click to collapse



I am shocked how long it took for you to come in here  

SON I AM DISAPPOINT!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> 256 GB?! On your phone? That's a lot of visits to Pornhub!

Click to collapse



1080 p quality 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Real 4G LTE FTW...PROBLEM?
> 
> 
> TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLEX

Click to collapse



Check my speed test. 
Oh and in the six places it exists AT&Ts lte is Faster than VZW.....gsm ftw...but their customer service and prices blow chunks...
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Tmo is neck and neck with Sprint pretty much in cost  (i had sprint, remember) the data speed is 2-5x faster than Sprint and where I live their coverage is as good as Verizon or AT&T
> Next argument?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



See my posts above for my side


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> that is more then my 250gb cap on my home cable internet
> 
> Even tho they don't care if i go over it, or i am not even close but i i bet i do go over as i stream everything!!!

Click to collapse



You have a cap on your home network? 

Still, 250GB is A LOT, even on a computer. But i don't think i could live with knowing that the cap was there  What if i want to download Girls Gone Wild 1-189?

Btw, how's your bandwidth?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> See my posts above for my side

Click to collapse



Yeah yeah yeah data caps blah blah blah...not everyone needs 250+gb mobile data. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> that is more then my 250gb cap on my home cable internet
> 
> Even tho they don't care if i go over it, or i am not even close but i i bet i do go over as i stream everything!!!

Click to collapse



Same here. I don't watch movies or tv. Have my puter hooked to tv and watch media on there. Even watch the news on net. Have a set of rabbit ears if net goes out and I need to see the news.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You have a cap on your home network?
> 
> Still, 250GB is A LOT, even on a computer. But i don't think i could live with knowing that the cap was there  What if i want to download Girls Gone Wild 1-189?
> 
> Btw, how's your bandwidth?

Click to collapse



I have a 250 gb cap I hat nearly every month. Then I get DSL speed for the remainder of the bill 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

Verizon fios haz no cap on It's home internets.... 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

Where's Milad btw? Did we hurt his feelings with the HTC stuff or what?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You have a cap on your home network?
> 
> Still, 250GB is A LOT, even on a computer. But i don't think i could live with knowing that the cap was there  What if i want to download Girls Gone Wild 1-189?
> 
> Btw, how's your bandwidth?

Click to collapse



Speeds up to 27mb down Upload unkown but  everytime i do a speed test my uploads go 13-14mb 

But average speed down 24

And the cap is just a guideline, if i exceed it they don't tell me or care


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I have a 250 gb cap I hat nearly every month. Then I get DSL speed for the remainder of the bill
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



What's your speed? 10?20?50?100 mbps?

---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> Speeds up to 27mb down Upload unkown but  everytime i do a speed test my uploads go 13-14mb
> 
> But average speed down 24
> 
> And the cap is just a guideline, if i exceed it they don't tell me or care

Click to collapse



That's 24 mbps right? and not 24 MB per sec?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Where's Milad btw? Did we hurt his feelings with the HTC stuff or what?

Click to collapse



I gave him an entire rant. 
So....prolly.
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I gave him an entire rant.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Poor boy


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What's your speed? 10?20?50?100 mbps?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no its 24mb/s look at my speed test in my sig


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What's your speed? 10?20?50?100 mbps?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



20 day 50 night cause of "fair usage" 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> no its 24mb/s look at my speed test in my sig

Click to collapse



Great Scott! That's impressive! So that's what? 2-250 mbps?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Great Scott! That's impressive! So that's what? 2-250 mbps?

Click to collapse



i don't know and don't feel like converting it


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

Here is my Verizon FiOS speed test. It would be higher if I COULD MOVE MY DAMN ROUTER VERIZON!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Great Scott! That's impressive! So that's what? 2-250 mbps?

Click to collapse



looks like according to the calculator i just used it is 192 mbps 

---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Here is my Verizon FiOS speed test. It would be higher if I COULD MOVE MY DAMN ROUTER VERIZON!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y not move your phone closer


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 11, 2012)

This is how congested my line gets midday





Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> looks like according to the calculator i just used it is 192 mbps

Click to collapse



Still, that's FAST.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 11, 2012)

Lol at my work internet!! 






Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 PM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> Still, that's FAST.

Click to collapse



ya then i goto my work and it crawls  LOL

Also what is up with MBps and mb/s

On my phone it is mbps and on the computer it is mb/s


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Lol at my work internet!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse










> On my phone it is mbps and on the computer it is mb/s

Click to collapse



You can change that in the Speedtest app on your phone. But 1.27 mbps is roughly 100KB/sec


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Still, that's FAST.

Click to collapse



U know i will have to test it again when i get home, for some reason it showed up as that and that does seem really fast, maybe it glitched or something..


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't know! Your Speedtest sig says "Faster than 91% of the US", so who really knows  But post the *Mbps* result


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I don't know! Your Speedtest sig says "Faster than 91% of the US", so who really knows  But post the *Mbps* result

Click to collapse



I think some how it glitched and mistaked mbps for mb/s

Cause i was looking at my internet package that i have at home and it says up to 25mbps  I think they slowed it down cause it use to be 27mbps 

But i will test when i get home and see what happens


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks like we got ourselves a mystery! Just check when you get home


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 12, 2012)

Thread... Moving... Too... Fast... >.>


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Looks like we got ourselves a mystery! Just check when you get home

Click to collapse



longest day ever

I am working 8 hour days now instead of 6.5 or 7 cause we cut our friday so in order for me to get over 30 hours i have to work 8 hour days 

But Fridays OFF!!!! 

---------- Post added at 04:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------




Phistachio said:


> Thread... Moving... Too... Fast... >.>

Click to collapse



That is a good thing


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> longest day ever
> 
> I am working 8 hour days now instead of 6.5 or 7 cause we cut our friday so in order for me to get over 30 hours i have to work 8 hour days
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not THIS fast 

Anyhow, off to bed, cya peeps!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> longest day ever
> 
> I am working 8 hour days now instead of 6.5 or 7 cause we cut our friday so in order for me to get over 30 hours i have to work 8 hour days
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I started at 6 this morning, and just finished... It's 715 now. Just another normal day on teh farm


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> looks like according to the calculator i just used it is 192 mbps
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







THAT'S my router. In the dead center of this pic. I'm like ten feet away. The issue isn't how close am I....the issue is where in the house my router is. I'd  get better speeds if it were closer to the front of my house than the back....
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2012)

There's VZW's equipment
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> THAT'S my router. In the dead center of this pic. I'm like ten feet away. The issue isn't how close am I....the issue is where in the house my router is. I'd  get better speeds if it were closer to the front of my house than the back....
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



so move it then  Use a long cord


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> THAT'S my router. In the dead center of this pic. I'm like ten feet away. The issue isn't how close am I....the issue is where in the house my router is. I'd  get better speeds if it were closer to the front of my house than the back....
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I noticed one thing on that picture. Move the router away from the 67 tonnes of electronics you have on top of it. I bet there's a lot of electro magnetic disturbance there, which will interfere with the WiFi signals. 

My father had the same problem. His router was at the same place as his TV, PS3, HiFi etc, and he got 5 mbps. When i asked him to move it away from there he got 20 mbps. That was a shocker.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I noticed one thing on that picture. Move the router away from the 67 tonnes of electronics you have on top of it. I bet there's a lot of electro magnetic disturbance there, which will interfere with the WiFi signals.
> 
> My father had the same problem. His router was at the same place as his TV, PS3, HiFi etc, and he got 5 mbps. When i asked him to move it away from there he got 20 mbps. That was a shocker.

Click to collapse



My router is near my all my electronics 

I still get awesome speeds


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 12, 2012)

Do you have the same router?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Do you have the same router?

Click to collapse



As who BD? 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I noticed one thing on that picture. Move the router away from the 67 tonnes of electronics you have on top of it. I bet there's a lot of electro magnetic disturbance there, which will interfere with the WiFi signals.
> 
> My father had the same problem. His router was at the same place as his TV, PS3, HiFi etc, and he got 5 mbps. When i asked him to move it away from there he got 20 mbps. That was a shocker.

Click to collapse



The router is next to a speaker and a gateway device that's not even plugged in. Also, I can't CUZ VERIZON DIDN'T LEAVE ME ENOUGH DAMN CABLE (gotta buy more....keep forgetting)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 12, 2012)

@David: Well, yes


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2012)

That's the router. 
(excuse the broken crap behind the router... And blame Sparky)
(and the dust...I dust every three days ....still fricking dusty as he11 in here)
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> @David: Well, yes

Click to collapse



no i have a linksys, tho i might look into buying a nicer one that can go further distances 

Heck i might even get a new modem cause i think mine is dying slowly, or maybe its not, just sometimes it reboots itself, its so random i can't narrow it down to it being the modem or internet wiring inside and out of my apartment.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm using this one. It's from my ISP so it's crap, but i'm getting great coverage through the apartment, which is a two-story apartment with concrete floors.






---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------

Take a look at this article btw: http://lifehacker.com/5657613/why-is-wi+fi-coverage-so-bad-in-my-house-and-how-can-i-fix-it

and this one: http://lifehacker.com/306436/top-10-wi+fi-boosts-tweaks-and-apps


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2012)

Here is another speed test after moving everything away from it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 12, 2012)

I can't remember your last speedtest


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Here is my Verizon FiOS speed test. It would be higher if I COULD MOVE MY DAMN ROUTER VERIZON!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This was earlier

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 12, 2012)

More drama with milad??? Its Facebook all over again!!!!!!!!!,,

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey, y'all know anything about PCBs? Have a question about securing a mobo.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 12, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Hey, y'all know anything about PCBs? Have a question about securing a mobo.

Click to collapse



I do...I'll see if I can help. Or get a friend who builds microprocessors too. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## htc fan89 (Jun 12, 2012)

so, fellow galaxy nexus owners, which rom are you rocking?

Edited: the poll needs a third option: what does M_T_M stand for?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm going to Florida at the end of the month. 
(family reunion) 
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm going to Florida at the end of the month.
> (family reunion)
> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Keep an eye on kyla for me will you?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Keep an eye on kyla for me will you?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Of course. I'm leaving on the (jun)28 and coming back on the (jul) third (Sparky is stayin' home though :/ )

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> so, fellow galaxy nexus owners, which rom are you rocking?
> 
> Edited: the poll needs a third option: what does M_T_M stand for?

Click to collapse



None. I haz a One X... 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 12, 2012)

What's up guys? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 12, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> so, fellow galaxy nexus owners, which rom are you rocking?
> 
> Edited: the poll needs a third option: what does M_T_M stand for?

Click to collapse



SlimICS.

*M*obile *T*roll *M*aster

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's up guys?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sup Trell

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sup Trell
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Is your One x rooted? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Is your One x rooted?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ofc.
I'm running ARHD right now
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ofc.
> I'm running ARHD right now
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm proud :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 12, 2012)

Okay, like, say I have a PCB smaller than the container I want to put it in. How the hell do I secure it? I'm lost.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm proud :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I only waited a couple days to root it. Just long enough to make sure my device was defect free and I was happy with it. The Note took longer cuz my Mom was in the hospital, when I got it....

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

Ok, read between the lines with this one. I don't want to break any rules. 

I have the email of a guy who out of nowhere sent my gf a pic. Not a flattering one. Anybody got ideas? PM if you need to. Just throwing that out if any of the youngens know a thing to do if you have someone's info.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ok, read between the lines with this one. I don't want to break any rules.
> 
> I have the email of a guy who out of nowhere sent my gf a pic. Not a flattering one. Anybody got ideas? PM if you need to. Just throwing that out if any of the youngens know a thing to do if you have someone's info.

Click to collapse



Find out where he works.  Become a customer.  The worst kind of customer.  Have fun.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

And blocking doesn't work. He creates new ones. I have his personal real info though. So grown up tactics no worky, need something from the youngens.

---------- Post added 12th June 2012 at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was 11th June 2012 at 11:58 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Find out where he works.  Become a customer.  The worst kind of customer.  Have fun.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Working on that. I know the city and full name. No fb, LinkedIn, or other social so far. Just a bunch of rave scene stuff on low time forums.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> And blocking doesn't work. He creates new ones. I have his personal real info though. So grown up tactics no worky, need something from the youngens.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12th June 2012 at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was 11th June 2012 at 11:58 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It would be so easy if he worked retail or food service.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It would be so easy if he worked retail or food service.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I know man.

I'm a grown up now, so all that stuff is in my past. I still have contacts in some places that could help, but eh, not too important. Before I joined xda I was part of a real hacker community. I was one of the "hunters". Found people irl. Two pieces of info and I could find everything about you. If I had your email, I had you dead to rights.

Part of the reason I was so apprehensive about joining this place. New community, not sure what these guy were all about. All I knew was that they hacked phones. I didn't know anything about hacking phones. Everything I downloaded I read every line of code. That's part of the reason I learned so much when I joined. I read everything. And I mean everything.

But I've been out of the game so long, it's unreal.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> I know man.
> 
> I'm a grown up now, so all that stuff is in my past. I still have contacts in some places that could help, but eh, not too important. Before I joined xda I was part of a real hacker community. I was one of the "hunters". Found people irl. Two pieces of info and I could find everything about you. If I had your email, I had you dead to rights.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Err....my name's not Chris and I live nowhere near San Diego. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> I know man.
> 
> I'm a grown up now, so all that stuff is in my past. I still have contacts in some places that could help, but eh, not too important. Before I joined xda I was part of a real hacker community. I was one of the "hunters". Found people irl. Two pieces of info and I could find everything about you. If I had your email, I had you dead to rights.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have some ideas, but nothing I could say on here that wouldn't get me into a ton of trouble. PM me. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I have some ideas, but nothing I could say on here that wouldn't get me into a ton of trouble. PM me. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



replied

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------

Ok so he got married in 07, got two of his sites now. Trying to find his wife and job. 

Ok well, I'm back.

---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 AM ----------

phone number

This guy is easy.

And to see his pics, it's actually quite humorous that he thought he had a chance. I hadn't seen his face since I started looking for him. Just what he sent. *eww 

Funny thing about all this is my gf doesn't even know I know. I just watched her for the past couple weeks block his emails. Don't leave things running on computers that aren't yours. Don't send private info on public networks. Secure your connection, and encrypt it with proxies if possible.

---------- Post added at 01:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 AM ----------

Ok, got his wife, or ex. Haven't figured out which yet, I think ex, which makes the fun a lil more difficult. May contact her and ask if she knows if he has a significant other now and how to get ahold of her. I'm just going to sit on this for the night.

I'm going to go smoke.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> replied
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



CSI: Texas...is on the case.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Downloading Ubuntu!
> 
> @experts. How much hard disk does it need to run good? I got about 160 GB free and I need to create a new partition.

Click to collapse



That's plenty of free space.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## ivanxov3rx (Jun 12, 2012)

So.......
Am I in the Mafia now?... 

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> That's actually not true, I've just found out I've not deleted mu entire Windows files from the previous installation, which is freaking 78 GBs!

Click to collapse



What I said is true.  160gb is plenty of free space.  You have some cleaning to do.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

ivanxov3rx said:


> So.......
> Am I in the Mafia now?...
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA

Click to collapse









Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> CSI: Texas...is on the case.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Haha thanks.

It's why I'm so open about who I am nowadays. I used to be pretty closed off socially on the net. I know from personal experience if someone wants to find you they can. AND I know what they CAN and WILL do if you piss the wrong people off.

Gmail, Hotmail, and Yahoo have gotten alot better about what info gets sent about you and your home when just corresponding through email. You would be surprised what people will respond to if you send them the right things. Social Engineering used to be the funnest thing to me.

But nowadays, I just go by the rule that if you don't want it to be known, don't put it anywhere, and I mean anywhere on the net. I honestly have nothing to hide anymore. I have changed, I don't do that anymore, so I don't have to hide.

I use USAA as my bank, my info is open and protected if someone uses it. They fight for me. My personal info, you can find it by clicking on my account here and find me everywhere. I'm an open book now. I don't hide. I say to the net, come at me bro. I know how to protect myself.


----------



## ivanxov3rx (Jun 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse





Sent from my PG86100 using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

Help me find my dad.  I meant to kick his ass 10 years ago for not showing up at my wedding.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What I said is true.  160gb is plenty of free space.  You have some cleaning to do.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



True dat

Unless you are planning on using it as your main os, 20 - 30 gb will do you plenty.

---------- Post added at 01:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Help me find my dad.  I meant to kick his ass 10 years ago for not showing up at my wedding.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I dug recently and found mine. Still haven't grown a pair to say hi, in person that is. Found out my brother was valedictorian in high school. I's comes frum gud blood.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> True dat
> 
> Unless you are planning on using it as your main os, 20 - 30 gb will do you plenty.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha...yeah man, its a tough call.  My dad is 63 now, and I'm not sure how he's doing.  The scene with Tom Cruise in Magnolia with his dad keeps running thru my head.  He just rips his dad a new one by his dads deathbed.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Haha...yeah man, its a tough call.  My dad is 63 now, and I'm not sure how he's doing.  The scene with Tom Cruise in Magnolia with his dad keeps running thru my head.  He just rips his dad a new one by his dads deathbed.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Mine would be about that old. Born in 1950. I don't think he's working anymore. I found out where he lives. I know I'm getting a dollar in his will. It's what his dad did to his brother's. Gave mine everything. Ranch in NM, land in Texas, money, gave it all. Fought for years over it in the courts. Won in the end because his brothers weren't left out, they explicitly got $1 each. They got that because they left cause he was an a**hole and didn't want to put up with his crap anymore. Kinda the same reason why I left mine.

Thing is, I don't want money, land, anything of value. My dad slung a hammer his whole life. Master carpenter. He kept every hammer he used. Wore out a number of them. Heads get mushroomed out when they take a few million hits. I want one of his mushroomed out hammer heads. That's all. They can keep the dollar. That's worth a million bucks to me to have one of those.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Mine would be about that old. Born in 1950. I don't think he's working anymore. I found out where he lives. I know I'm getting a dollar in his will. It's what his dad did to his brother's. Gave mine everything. Ranch in NM, land in Texas, money, gave it all. Fought for years over it in the courts. Won in the end because his brothers weren't left out, they explicitly got $1 each. They got that because they left cause he was an a**hole and didn't want to put up with his crap anymore. Kinda the same reason why I left mine.
> 
> Thing is, I don't want money, land, anything of value. My dad slung a hammer his whole life. Master carpenter. He kept every hammer he used. Wore out a number of them. Heads get mushroomed out when they take a few million hits. I want one of his mushroomed out hammer heads. That's all. They can keep the dollar. That's worth a million bucks to me to have one of those.

Click to collapse



I can't top that. But here's a brief history.

My dad is a well compensated executive.  He was born with a wonderful work ethic.  So wonderful, he worked all over the world selling satellite equipment to other executives, while he banged their wives.  I grew up in an upper middle class environment.  I had everything I wanted, but a dad.  His money bought my time, but little else.  I should thank him for my first drum kit.  He was a huge music fan, but never thought playing drums was a real career choice.  Sofar, he has missed seeing me play "for real", and he has never met my daughters.  Or my older brother's daughters, or my younger brother's daughters.  He lives 8 miles away. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can't top that. But here's a brief history.
> 
> My dad is a well compensated executive.  He was born with a wonderful work ethic.  So wonderful, he worked all over the world selling satellite equipment to other executives, while he banged their wives.  I grew up in an upper middle class environment.  I had everything I wanted, but a dad.  His money bought my time, but little else.  I should thank him for my first drum kit.  He was a huge music fan, but never thought playing drums was a real career choice.  Sofar, he has missed seeing me play "for real", and he has never met my daughters.  Or my older brother's daughters, or my younger brother's daughters.  He lives 8 miles away.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Sorry, you are limited to 8 thanks per day
**** why am I out

Dude that does top mine. I'm sorry bro.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

Morning everybody


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Morning everybody

Click to collapse



Dex, post something funny, quick-like.  I need to snap out of my mood.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Morning everybody

Click to collapse



Night man. It's 02:30 here. Have to be up in a couple hours. I need sleep.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 12, 2012)

ivanxov3rx said:


> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA

Click to collapse



You'll get there eventually, kid.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Night man. It's 02:30 here. Have to be up in a couple hours. I need sleep.

Click to collapse



Night brah

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dex, post something funny, quick-like.  I need to snap out of my mood.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



The way he said morning everybody reminded me of this guy.







---------- Post added at 02:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Night brah
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Night man


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dex, post something funny, quick-like.  I need to snap out of my mood.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



ok
here


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Night man. It's 02:30 here. Have to be up in a couple hours. I need sleep.

Click to collapse



haha! 'night


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm not sure that I'm gonna run as the main OS, but I need to do Android stuff, developing that is. I've plenty of space free, like solely 195 GB free on the Windows partition. So I think I'll give 60 GB...
> 
> @Skinny, haha my dad is 66 now. But he looks like a 45 year old man.

Click to collapse



Good for you man, as long as he's taking an active interest in your life.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Download Ubuntu.... check!
> Pira... I mean buy Alcohol 120%
> ... check!
> Pira... *cough* buy Acronis.... check!
> ...

Click to collapse



Why Acronis and Alcohol 120% while there are free alternatives ?? 

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Because potato.

Click to collapse



why on earth do you have conan troutman's sig ??


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> why on earth do you have conan troutman's sig ??

Click to collapse



Hey Hus

Lol same avvy too...

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey Hus
> 
> Lol same avvy too...
> 
> Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse



hey dex

what's going on in ot, everyone is copying mods and sh1t? 


m1l4droid said:


> What is this you talking?
> This has always been my sig...
> 
> How long does installing Ubuntu take?

Click to collapse



seems legit

and not a lot, maybe 15 minutes more or less


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> It's legit.
> 
> It's been stuck on retrieving file 43 of 105 for like 10 minutes now. Not frozen mouse cursor moves.

Click to collapse



be patient


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What is this you talking?
> This has always been my sig...
> 
> How long does installing Ubuntu take?

Click to collapse



5 hours at least


husam666 said:


> hey dex
> 
> what's going on in ot, everyone is copying mods and sh1t?

Click to collapse



no idea , and the fight was cancelled


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 5 hours at least
> 
> 
> no idea , and the fight was cancelled

Click to collapse



meh, I leave for a day and then i come back to see everyone going bananas


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> meh, I leave for a day and then i come back to see everyone going bananas

Click to collapse



yeah, you've missed much


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> yeah, you've missed much

Click to collapse








m1l4droid said:


> 5 hours? Are you kidding? On what kind of system you talking about?
> 
> Still file 43 of 105... I'm installing it on a 69 GB ext4 partition, with 2 GB swap, and my system is Intel Core2Duo E7300 @ 2.66 GHz and 4 GBs of DDR2 RAM.
> 
> No one is copying mods wth you talking about?!?

Click to collapse



maybe you're using a damaged disk

and nice try, but you can't troll me


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> -____- disconnected from internet and installation moved on...

Click to collapse



rofl


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> -____- disconnected from internet and installation moved on...
> 
> Installation completed, and actually booting into Ubuntu...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol. you just reminded me that I have to fix my partitioning and set up ubuntu again :/


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I am on Ubuntu..... NOT!
> 
> Actually it won't connect to internet unless I manually set the DNS settings ... any ideas? I'm a total Linux n00b.

Click to collapse



set the DNS settings through the DNS settings menu


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> O rly? Already did...but I need to setup proxy... and I need chrome!

Click to collapse



sudo apt-get install google-chrome


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

meh. I want to screw up with my phone even more.. but I need a riff box


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2012)

Morning


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning

Click to collapse



Afternoon


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Ubuntu is awesome. But I just need to figure out how to setup proxy, and I can't until I setup proxy, *because* all sites with tutorials on how to do it are blocked!

Click to collapse



Fixed that for you.

Just use your phone to get the tutorials.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Afternoon

Click to collapse



Hey Dex. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I already setup proxy on firefox, but I need something systemwide like proxifier for windows...

Click to collapse



Confucius say: When using Linux, programming skills are a must, because if you build it, it will work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> sudo apt-get install google-chrome

Click to collapse



Hey Hussam, i'm still waiting for that link 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 12, 2012)

Well hello Milad!  Where did you disappear to yesterday?


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Dreamland.

Click to collapse



hey your sig is like CTM !


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 12, 2012)

@milad. I'm coming for you.





Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

Good morning, Mafia, from classy San Diego.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Good morning, Mafia, from classy San Diego.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



oi


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I thought you were archer!

Click to collapse



conantroutman! is that you???


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> lol @you I'm behind the whole thing....

Click to collapse



The nukes in Paris and new York?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey, don't give him any ideas


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Yes. Now you die.

Click to collapse



Too bad I'm far from either place  

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Jun 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Too bad I'm far from either place
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 12, 2012)

Nook? Does it work? Why would you put your nook there? Does it have Harry Potter on it?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Too bad I'm far from either place
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



You're not THAT far from NY. Heck, you aren't that far from Me and I can go out on my deck and sneeze on NYC....
(don't worry though, Milad is too busy doing 180s to be much of a threat....)
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You're not THAT far from NY. Heck, you aren't that far from Me and I can go out on my deck and sneeze on NYC....
> (don't worry though, Milad is too busy doing 180s to be much of a threat....)
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I can be far from NY if I want to damnit! I hate that city!

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I can be far from NY if I want to damnit! I hate that city!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Yeah, okay. :what:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey guys,

Well i didn't pull the trigger fast enough on the dell laptop and they no longer have it.

I am looking at this nice asus on best buy.

Are Asus reliable?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse





Okguy.jpg

The one i am looking at has beast specs.

What are problems with asus?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Okguy.jpg
> 
> The one i am looking at has beast specs.
> 
> What are problems with asus?

Click to collapse



Don't listen to him.
Next week he'll be telling you Asus is the greatest laptop eva! 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't listen to him.
> Next week he'll be telling you Asus is the greatest laptop eva!
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



What are your thoughts on asus i googled it and they are in the number 2 spot of reliability past Macs   Lenovo being number 1

---------- Post added at 10:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 AM ----------

Check out these specs: 


    Processor Manufacturer: Intel
    Processor Type: Core i7
    Processor Model: i7-2670QM
    Processor Speed: 2.20 GHz
    Processor Core: Quad-core (4 Core)
    Cache: 6 MB
    Standard Memory: 8 GB
    Maximum Memory: 8 GB
    Memory Technology: DDR3 SDRAM
    Memory Standard: DDR3-1333/PC3-10600
    Hard Drive Capacity: 750 GB
    Optical Drive Type: Blu-ray Reader/DVD-Writer
    Optical Media Supported: BD-ROM/DVD-RAM/±R/±RW
    Screen Size: 15.6"
    Display Screen Type: Active Matrix TFT Color LCD
    Aspect Ratio: 16:9
    Screen Mode: Full HD
    Backlight Technology: LED
    Screen Resolution: 1920 x 1080
    Graphics Controller Manufacturer: NVIDIA
    Graphics Controller Model: GeForce GT 635M
    Graphics Memory Capacity: 2 GB
    Ethernet Technology: Gigabit Ethernet
    Wi-Fi: Yes
    Wi-Fi Standard: IEEE 802.11b/g/n
    Bluetooth: Yes
    Bluetooth Standard: Bluetooth 3.0
    Webcam: Yes
    HDMI: Yes
    Operating System: Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium
    Operating System Architecture: 64-bit
    Number of Cells: 6-cell
    Color: Black
    Height: 1.6"
    Width: 15.6"
    Depth: 10.6"
    Weight (Approximate): 5.90 lb
    Package Contents:
        N55SL-DS71 Notebook
        Standard Battery
        AC Adapter
    Green Compliant: Yes
    Green Compliance Certificate/Authority: RoHS
    Standard Warranty: 2 Year Limited
Won't have to buy a laptop for awhile plus i can actually game on it


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> What are your thoughts on asus i googled it and they are in the number 2 spot of reliability past Macs   Lenovo being number 1
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's definitely nice. Drop some more RAM in there and with that 635 you can game like a champ.

Edit: reread, the max RAM is 8gb? Hmmm....I dunno now...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

The internet that I will be getting when I go back to Jordan 




Fibre optics FTW!!


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> It's definitely nice. Drop some more RAM in there and with that 635 you can game like a champ.
> 
> Edit: reread, the max RAM is 8gb? Hmmm....I dunno now...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



It has 8GB, max is 8GB


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> What are your thoughts on asus i googled it and they are in the number 2 spot of reliability past Macs   Lenovo being number 1
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Asus makes damn good gaming lappys. I say go for it.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

What's the price David


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> ```
> usage: sudo [-D level] -h | -K | -k | -V
> usage: sudo -v [-AknS] [-D level] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-u user
> name|#uid]
> ...

Click to collapse



SuperUserDO -_-


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> ```
> usage: sudo [-D level] -h | -K | -k | -V
> usage: sudo -v [-AknS] [-D level] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-u user
> name|#uid]
> ...

Click to collapse



lol.
epic fail


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I need to download something to setup vpn, and the host is blocked. So I can't, until I setup VPN, and since the host is blocked I can't download the thing to setup VPN to download the thing to setup VPN... I'm caught in an infinite loop.

Click to collapse



HistoryChannelGuy.jpg

IRAN


----------



## trell959 (Jun 12, 2012)

What I would do to have one of these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What I would do to have one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



o.0

$2k is a big deal to you?!

---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> At least FireFox has built-in proxy support.
> Couldn't setup the system wide proxy in Ubuntu, so chrome is useless..

Click to collapse



chromium or whatever it's called


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> o.0
> 
> $2k is a big deal to you?!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Chromium is the open source version (predecessor?????) To Chrome and may have tweaks/scripts/features/bugs/stuff that even canary build may not have....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Chromium is the open source version (predecessor?????) To Chrome and may have tweaks/scripts/features/bugs/stuff that even canary build may not have....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



yeah but there is a big following for it on linux and may have builds to suit milad's needs


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Google Chrome is based off of Chromium, so yes. Doesn't matter, unitl I figure outa way to use system wide VPN or proxy Firefox does it for me. But, I can't setup Android sdk... or eclipse.. my sole purpose for installing ubuntu.

Click to collapse



Blah, blah, blah and your link about my is a FAIL!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> yeah but there is a big following for it on linux and may have builds to suit milad's needs

Click to collapse



Ummm, yeah I know. I was just adding to your post before someone goes....uh, guys what's Chromium....derp

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> o.0
> 
> $2k is a big deal to you?

Click to collapse



S2000-$20000

97 civic type R- priceless. Or around $9000

Integration Type R- Same as civic type R

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummm, yeah I know. I was just adding to your post before someone goes....uh, guys what's Chromium....derp
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



the opensource web browser project that google chrome is based on


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> FIFY.
> 
> Why? Weren't you a bread fish?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



You troll...your link is broken 
Milad's link=FAIL


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummm, yeah I know. I was just adding to your post before someone goes....uh, guys what's Chromium....derp
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse




*beer


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> What's the price David

Click to collapse



$1175

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> the opensource web browser project that google chrome is based on

Click to collapse



Duck... NAO!

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> *beer

Click to collapse



Beer? Gimme. 
(please)
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Awesome theme is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Much MUCH better than lotr


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Duck... NAO!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Beer? Gimme.
> (please)
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse








You can have the rest of the six pack I just picked up. Pretty flavorless and initial crisp that leads to nothing. It's a very boring beer.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I was talking about the theme not he wallpaper.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



But you were wanting ot make a lotr theme


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Howarrrrrrrd!!!!!

Great movie


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> You can have the rest of the six pack I just picked up. Pretty flavorless and initial crisp that leads to nothing. It's a very boring beer.

Click to collapse



Um, thanks....I think? 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Um, thanks....I think?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ok ok, I'll send you her, she's got good flavor and full body. Goes down smooth and wets your whistle quite nicely. 

---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 PM ----------

My pic disappeared


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> You can have the rest of the six pack I just picked up. Pretty flavorless and initial crisp that leads to nothing. It's a very boring beer.

Click to collapse



You know ever since i aquired the taste of IPA's all other beer taste flavorless 

I am also growing to like malty/chocolatey type 

I still enjoy mexican beers with a lime tho 

---------- Post added at 01:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------

I might actually considering buying the ASUS 

Might wait one month tho hopefully its not gone 

Also look how awesome it looks:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Howarrrrrrrd!!!!!
> 
> Great movie

Click to collapse



Hell yeah!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 12, 2012)

We should all go hang out in IRC.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> We should all go hang out in IRC.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Channel?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Channel?

Click to collapse



Glisviluppatori or XDA_OT.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## wilbso (Jun 12, 2012)

Well. Still seems lively 
I have no idea why I said that 

W!LßSO @ XDA


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Glisviluppatori or XDA_OT.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



It's 100% dead


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2012)

Meh.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

wilbso said:


> Well. Still seems lively
> I have no idea why I said that
> 
> W!LßSO @ XDA

Click to collapse



Cause you're a noob with sand


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 13, 2012)

They are switching my volunteering assignment from the Shelter in Hoboken (St Marys) to a Harm Reduction program on the Lower East Side. I just got back from my orientation. 
(I volunteer with a local organization that takes requests from shelters and, all kinds, of other programs and then sends the volunteers where they are needed in the NYC area.)
This should be interesting.
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 13, 2012)

This thread sucks!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 13, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> This thread sucks!

Click to collapse



Then GTFO...

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> This thread sucks!

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Then GTFO...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I second that. Get off this thread immediately

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



What's up bro.
Your nieces and nephews say chirp 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's up bro.
> Your nieces and nephews say chirp
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



nm, just listening to classical music and chatting with people before going to bed, u?

say chrip back


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2012)

'Night everybody
and chirp chirp to our flying members 

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 'Night everybody
> and chirp chirp to our flying members
> 
> Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse



night bro


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> nm, just listening to classical music and chatting with people before going to bed, u?
> 
> say chrip back

Click to collapse



I just got back from nyc. I have a new volunteer assignment. Otherwise, I'm gonna let the birds out to play on their playset
#spoiledbirds

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 13, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 'Night everybody
> and chirp chirp to our flying members
> 
> Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse



Chirp goodnight, chirp, chirp...  squawk!

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

Toodles dex

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



I'mma tell my ma'!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I just got back from nyc. I have a new volunteer assignment. Otherwise, I'm gonna let the birds out to play on their playset
> #spoiledbirds
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



lol, is it an easy kind of assignment?

---------- Post added at 02:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 AM ----------




ArmorD said:


> I'mma tell my ma'!

Click to collapse



whatever


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol, is it an easy kind of assignment?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well it's a harm Reduction center. (google it) I don't really think I, should get to specific about what it is on here. I will say that they are controversial and it will be interesting to say the least. It's only two hours a week (not that I have time for more than that these days). I'll be working with the women that come there. This place (in addition to "reducing harm"    hands out clothes and food and counsels people on where to get additional help that they may need and has support groups and stuff....

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well it's a harm Reduction center. (google it) I don't really think I, should get to specific about what it is on here. I will say that they are controversial and it will be interesting to say the least. It's only two hours a week (not that I have time for more than that these days). I'll be working with the women that come there. This place (in addition to "reducing harm") hands out clothes and food and counsels people on where to get additional help that they may need and has support groups and stuff....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I think I got what it is, that's really nice of you, too much respect for you sis 

excuse me now, I have to go to sleep


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I think I got what it is, that's really nice of you, too much respect for you sis
> 
> excuse me now, I have to go to sleep

Click to collapse



Thanks. I like volunteering. I just wish I had more time for it.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 13, 2012)

Bump

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 13, 2012)

Alright guys. I don't know what to do. I need advice. Pm me or text me if you have my number

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Jun 13, 2012)

Bump? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

Is watt OK?  I don't really know him.  I'd feel weird pming  him...

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Is watt OK?  I don't really like  him.  I'd feel weird pming  him...
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Fixed for ya 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Fixed for ya
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You spelled hate wrong.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2012)

afternoon bump


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 13, 2012)

:banghead::banghead::banghead:
Dead thread is dead.
Wake up people!! 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> Dead thread is dead.
> Wake up people!!
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



*wakes up* rubs eyes...WHAT!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> Dead thread is dead.
> Wake up people!!
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



ohi bd, what's up?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> ohi bd, what's up?

Click to collapse



Ohai.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2012)

Teh bumpies 

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 13, 2012)

Teh jumpies ^^^^^

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hai. Opinions. Should my girlfriend get the gs2 e4gt on sprint or the galaxy nexus lte?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## trell959 (Jun 13, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Hai. Opinions. Should my girlfriend get the gs2 e4gt on sprint or the galaxy nexus lte?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



Definitely the Gs2.

Edit: Actually the Nexus.

Edit: Damn I don't know!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Definitely the Gs2.
> 
> Edit: Actually the Nexus.

Click to collapse



If your going to mod everything out fully, the Nexus is amazing.

If she's not interested in having to go through the hassle of modifying every single thing to be fully functional, go with the GS2.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> If your going to mod everything out fully, the Nexus is amazing.
> 
> If she's not interested in having to go through the hassle of modifying every single thing to be fully functional, go with the GS2.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Not sure I agree....what can't be modded on the gs2?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not sure I agree....what can't be modded on the gs2?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Yes, but CDMA Galaxy S II has the least dev support. GSM over all! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yes, but CDMA Galaxy S II has the least dev support. GSM over all!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Task650 fills that need for me.  Dev clutter can be just as bad.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Task650 fills that need for me.  Dev clutter can be just as bad.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I'm running serendipity on my gs2. Serendipity and I go way back. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 13, 2012)

She's getting the s2. And I just got my razr. Dual cores for the f&%*$# win!

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not sure I agree....what can't be modded on the gs2?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Huh? I think you're misreading.

I never said the GS2 couldn't be modded. What I said was that the Nexus is a hassle because everything has to be modded to work properly. I implied that the GS2 was best if you're looking for something that works better out of the box. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 13, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> She's getting the s2. And I just got my razr. Dual cores for the f&%*$# win!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse












        Just kidding, congrats! 



---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> Fail.

Click to collapse



You'll fail next week when you change your mind as usual, and you'll consider the Razr as the best damn phone in the universe


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 13, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Huh? I think you're misreading.
> 
> I never said the GS2 couldn't be modded. What I said was that the Nexus is a hassle because everything has to be modded to work properly. I implied that the GS2 was best if you're looking for something that works better out of the box. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



That's why I'm telling her to get it. And I'm gonna end up Modding it anywhoo

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Just kidding, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got a great deal on it and its white! XD

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Huh? I think you're misreading.
> 
> I never said the GS2 couldn't be modded. What I said was that the Nexus is a hassle because everything has to be modded to work properly. I implied that the GS2 was best if you're looking for something that works better out of the box. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You're right.  I misread.


Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You're right.  I misread.

Click to collapse



Eh. It happens.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Well it's stupid to buy a Nexus and run it stock.

Click to collapse



No sh*t Sherlock.






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> My work here is done.

Click to collapse



Always a good sport. Lolol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2012)

Bump.. for the life of me I couldn't find this thread on tapatalk 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 13, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Bump.. for the life of me I couldn't find this thread on tapatalk
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Must be that troll mask you have on all of the time


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> The link in my signature is fine MrTrollMan.

Click to collapse



maybe the breadfish I know looks different in Iraq Milad 'cause all I see it the message below  
   


> No data received
> Unable to load the webpage because the server sent no data.
> Here are some suggestions:
> Reload this webpage later.

Click to collapse


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi  Dead thread?

I had to listen to Call me maybe today and now it won't get out of my head  I hate that song

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2012)

herro, anyone


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I never knew you were Asian.

Click to collapse



Nah, Israel is in America, he can't be asian.

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hello.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Nah, Israel is in America, he can't be asian.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Europe*


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 13, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-Gal...ultDomain_0&hash=item4166e46835#ht_649wt_1396

This was brought to my attention. Look carefully at what he's actually selling.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Europe*

Click to collapse



Wait, there are other countries? I thought USA was the only country in the world.

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 13, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Wait, there are other countries? I thought USA was the only country in the world.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse











Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2012)

@idavid You're not even from the USA





---------- Post added at 11:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



you forgot to exclude canada


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> @idavid You're not even from the USA

Click to collapse



You don't have to be native to a country in order to appreciate its glory. 

I'm American, but that doesn't mean I can't like post-war Italian cuisine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 13, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-Gal...ultDomain_0&hash=item4166e46835#ht_649wt_1396
> 
> This was brought to my attention. Look carefully at what he's actually selling.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



apparently, at least TWO people (last I checked) do NOT know how to read SMH.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> FIFY.

Click to collapse



you forgot to exclude canada


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2012)

*New POST ICONS=Cool*



jaseglenn4 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-Gal...ultDomain_0&hash=item4166e46835#ht_649wt_1396
> 
> This was brought to my attention. Look carefully at what he's actually selling.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



LOL i read it sux for people that don't look clear.

Also:  did u guys see the new post icons :eek


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Why would I do that?

Click to collapse



Because canada doesn't suck


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2012)

*What can't hear you with my earphone post icon*



m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2012)

*DiNG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



m1l4droid said:


> It's hard to say it, but actually does. I know.
> 
> Instead of crappy new post icons they must add new smilies.

Click to collapse



ya i agree, they should add the ones from tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2012)

*All POST ICONS!!!*



davidrules7778 said:


> ya i agree, they should add the ones from tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> FIFY.

Click to collapse




Let me know when you can access the majority of the internet without proxies.




Babydoll25 said:


> apparently, at least TWO people (last I checked) do NOT know how to read SMH.

Click to collapse



Yeap.






husam666 said:


> you forgot to exclude canada

Click to collapse



Canada is included in my map.




m1l4droid said:


> Why would I do that?

Click to collapse



Because Canada is awesome.





davidrules7778 said:


> LOL i read it sux for people that don't look clear.

Click to collapse



Indeed. Poor schmucks.





m1l4droid said:


> It's hard to say it, but actually does. I know.

Click to collapse



Again, go back into your hole and to your internet access that runs at dial-up speeds while every packet of data is sniffed by your corrupt, theocratic government.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Let me know when you can access the majority of the internet without proxies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



word


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Says the USAsian.

Click to collapse



Wtf is that supposed to mean?







husam666 said:


> word

Click to collapse



Yeap....Yeap....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 13, 2012)

What the hell is going on here?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> USA is one the main reasons here's like this. I'm not saying your fault, but if your leaders didn't stick their head in Iran's ass too much during Shah period we wouldn't have a revolution.

Click to collapse



Your country was jacked before we ever got there. Don't blame others for your failed governments.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Awww....the birdy's so cute.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> USA is one the main reasons here's like this. I'm not saying your fault, but if your leaders didn't stick their head in Iran's ass too much during Shah period we wouldn't have a revolution.

Click to collapse



It's getting quite political now, and you know the rules. 

Btw, Canada is [censored] awesome. That is all. Now, let's get back to normal.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Who arranged the 1953 coup against Mosaddegh?

Click to collapse



Churchill.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Suuuuure.
> 
> Okay let's stop, but all in all, I've never liked, and never will like the USA.

Click to collapse



Okay. You're pushing buttons that shouldn't be pushed. Sorry Manhattan. No opinion here. Just historical facts.

Fact: Britain started the boycott of Iranian oil.

Fact: Churchill and MI6 were the ones who orchestrated the revolution

Fact: Atlee (the prime minister before Churchill) is the one who instituted the economic embargoes and favored military actions.

Fact: It was Britain who used Iranian agents to undermine Mosaddegh's government.

Fact: The United States came in later and supported only after the situation had begun to deteriorate.

Fact: The government under Mosaddegh wasn't any better or prosperous than the one after economically speaking. On top of which the 1979 Revolution was not our fault. It was done by the people.

Stop hating a country you know nothing about and have never been to. **** like that only leads to more problems.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Okay, I didn't say I like Britain either.
> 
> I don't hate your country I just don't like the government. And that goes for all other governments as well. Except, that I don't like your government more.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, doubtful. 

You shouldn't claim superiority against someone you don't know.

This topic needs to die now.

--------

Anyways, BD, what type of bird was in that picture?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> This topic needs to die now.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 13, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



One of the greatest .gif's ever.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 13, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yeah, doubtful.
> 
> You shouldn't claim superiority against someone you don't know.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That was Snuffy. He's an American Parakeet and the significant other of Pipsqueak. He's a Silver male 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would hope that you know who(m?) this is....
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 13, 2012)

I like turtles!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That was Snuffy. He's an American Parakeet and the significant other of Pipsqueak. He's a Silver male
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So cuuuuuuute! And ummm....actually.....I don't. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Jun 13, 2012)

I like cats, dogs, and turtles.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I like cats.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Even this one?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I like cats, dogs, and turtles.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What? No birds?!?!
Pipsqueak does NOT approve Trell.... 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I like cats, dogs, and turtles.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I want a miniature giraffe, like this fake one. Science, get your act together!


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 13, 2012)

plz, no more "ok. I'll stop now...BUT <insert continuation of personal opinion here>" responses... LM already asked nicely and said why....  it'll all end in tears....

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Even this one?

Click to collapse


























LOL jk, but that is an ugly cat


----------



## trell959 (Jun 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> What? No birds?!?!
> Pipsqueak does NOT approve Trell....
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well I've never owned a bird, but I would like to own one. I also have a Snake named andy (yes, named after android) 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Well I've never owned a bird, but I would like to own one. I also have a Snake named andy (yes, named after android)
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My brother has a california king snake named Victor 

I want to get a chameleon so bad!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> They're cool with the changing colors and all. I want one too but I want a cat more. I want to get a grey cat and name it Gandalf the grey.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



That is why you get both, when i have 100 dollars to spend i will buy a tank and a chameleon   Don't they just eat cricket and flies, small investment and cheap to feed


----------



## trell959 (Jun 13, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> My brother has a california king snake named Victor
> 
> I want to get a chameleon so bad!!!!

Click to collapse



I have a little garter snake 

Chameleons are so badass! I want one too! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I have a little garter snake
> 
> Chameleons are so badass! I want one too!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Gartner snakes are small 

California kings are small in width but are up to 6 feet long 

Victor is about 3-4ft now i would say.

---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 PM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> This changing colors of them is really cool.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



And there faces are awesome!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 13, 2012)

Well no Lte on ma RAZR :/

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 13, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Well no Lte on ma RAZR :/
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse



How come? Was it advertised with LTE?


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 13, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Well no Lte on ma RAZR :/
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse





Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 13, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Well no Lte on ma RAZR :/
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse



Im not gonna say it....
Ok I will....
I told you not to get a motorola
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Well I've never owned a bird, but I would like to own one. I also have a Snake named andy (yes, named after android)
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Just because you've never owned one doesn't mean you can't like them... 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Im not gonna say it....
> Ok I will....
> I told you not to get a motorola
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



He never listens to us


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 13, 2012)

I imagine Watt is doing something like this 

NO LTE?!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I imagine Watt is doing something like this
> 
> NO LTE?!

Click to collapse



Photo bucket fail but i see what it is suppose to be after quoting you


----------



## trell959 (Jun 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Just because you've never owned one doesn't mean you can't like them...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I do like them! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 13, 2012)

I need money! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 13, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Photo bucket fail but i see what it is suppose to be after quoting you

Click to collapse



F*** Photobucket! God i hate them...


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> F*** Photobucket! God i hate them...

Click to collapse





Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1128264
> 
> Pfft......haterz gonna hate

Click to collapse



U laughing in people misery makes me sick


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 13, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> U laughing in people misery makes me sick

Click to collapse





Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I need money!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it does LOL

I need money too so i can buy my new laptop, a chameleon, and possibly considering an android tablet 

---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1128267
> 
> Pfft......haterz gonna hate

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

Don't worry, he'll end up as an alcoholic


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Don't worry, he'll end up as an alcoholic

Click to collapse





Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2012)

Look Sparky's imitating a tree....
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Look Sparky's imitating a tree....
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



feathers and wings... can he fly??


----------



## trell959 (Jun 14, 2012)

Bump? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 14, 2012)

*making fb post in mafia thread

Just when I thought someone washed it all out.....they went to the beach, got drug around by their ankles, and filled it up with sand again


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

Speaking of Mafia, RIP Henry Hill.  Crazy life that guy had.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

idk if milad is online, but why would anyone want to see M_T_M naked


----------



## boborone (Jun 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> idk if milad is online, but why would anyone want to see M_T_M naked

Click to collapse



And his link doesn't work

failception


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> And his link doesn't work
> 
> failception

Click to collapse



nice try, almost got me... almost


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 14, 2012)

Fixed my 4g with an sbf -_________________________________-

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Fixed my 4g with an sbf -_________________________________-
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse



Single black female? 


That's what urban dictionary told me 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> My link works. I don't know why doesn't it work for you guys.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Have you tried it lately?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

Trell is getting bossy in the whip thread.  We were told to post here.  This is my post.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 14, 2012)

ib42ndpgbump

afternoon


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2012)

Morning....

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

Says the guy who stole Conan's avatar and sig. Remember, you started all that.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Says the guy who stole Conan's avatar and sig. Remember, you started all that.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey LM.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey LM.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse










m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2012)

Wth is with that squirrel pic? 
Also, pkm ROM (charmander) for the One X is 




Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

The squirl is saying hi! Don't be weird, say hi back!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> The squirl is saying hi! Don't be weird, say hi back!

Click to collapse



Ok. Hi weird squirrel. 
Happy nao?

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. Hi weird squirrel.
> Happy nao?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm in your state today 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah! Bobby is very happy now! "The human responded!" he said.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm in your state today
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Where? Lemme guess, South Jersey 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yeah! Bobby is very happy now! "The human responded!" he said.

Click to collapse



:beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Where? Lemme guess, South Jersey
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Seaside

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Seaside
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Like I said....South Jersey. 
Say hi to Snooki for me...
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

Morning MAFIA!!!

It's FRIDAY (for me at least )  3 day weekends til the end of the summer 

Also PAYDAY!!!!

How goes it?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Morning MAFIA!!!
> 
> It's FRIDAY (for me at least )  3 day weekends til the end of the summer
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it goes good


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> it goes good

Click to collapse



 With ketchup.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> FTS.

Click to collapse



Hi Milad.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> With ketchup.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



and mayonnaise 

btw how did you get more thanks than me


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> and mayonnaise
> 
> btw how did you get more thanks than me

Click to collapse



OT people are easily impressed.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> OT people are easily impressed.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Yeah, i can back that up.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yeah, i can back that up.

Click to collapse



And posting this in the image thread was an ice breaker...






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> OT people are easily impressed.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



mhm


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2012)

Seewutididthere^^^^^^^

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh0AhrY9GjA&feature=youtube_gdata_player 
Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh0AhrY9GjA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Pfft......haterz gonna hate

Click to collapse



Ohgodwhy

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh0AhrY9GjA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Pfft......haterz gonna hate

Click to collapse



You just raped my soul. Hope you're happy.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> That's a meme now you guys didn't know that?
> 
> /fail.

Click to collapse



I did xD Hi 

Also wow new pics 
(Edit Didnt make clear.. in posting thing)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> That's a meme now you guys didn't know that?
> 
> /fail.

Click to collapse



I knew...however, I had no idea it came from a video.  Now it can't be unseen.  Damn you mtm.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

Fail? You fail every single day in this thread  Of course we know, but it's the first time i've watched the video.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Fail? You fail every single day in this thread  Of course we know, but it's the first time i've watched the video.

Click to collapse



He's getting too dizzy from all those 180s He's doing.....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Prepare to die.

Click to collapse



My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die!

Click to collapse



Truly, you have a dizzying intellect.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

@Milad: So you killed yourself? Did you use this?







---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> Truly, you have a dizzying intellect.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Whatever do you mean?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Like I said....South Jersey.
> Say hi to Snooki for me...
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I got a ticket. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I got a ticket.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Like I said.....South Jersey. :banghead:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I got a ticket.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



lol. Speeding? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Like I said.....South Jersey. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Is the speed limit still 55 on the Parkway?  I always though that was rediculously slow.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes! I'm a recognized contributor! 

THANK YOU M_T_M!!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Like I said.....South Jersey. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Apparently I failed to stop. There was a car in the lane I needed to be in, I stopped, let that car go and then got pulled over. :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I so ****ing hate Facebook. Every time I visit it I want gouge my eyes out.

Click to collapse



Sooo, delete your account?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I'd love to but I need it to sync the contacts.

Click to collapse



There's an app for that. You don't need Facebook. It's called Facebook contact sync.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Apparently I failed to stop. There was a car in the lane I needed to be in, I stopped, let that car go and then got pulled over. :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Again, South Jersey 
@skinny in some places yes, in some It's 65 and in others 45 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2012)

Disclosure: I may live in NORTH Jersey but I'm from NYC (Manhattan, not to be confused with those OTHER boroughs  ) so I can make fun of it all I want :beer::banghead:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Please remove archer's stolen avatar.

Click to collapse



I would, but I'm too lazy to 

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I so ****ing hate Facebook. Every time I visit it I want gouge my eyes out.

Click to collapse



Ummm....don't go on Facebook?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

Apparently, that's not possible?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 14, 2012)

Upgrading ubuntu is slow....

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

I am bored and still have 5 hours of work til the weekend 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

I kinda miss Ubuntu. I've used it on and off for a couple of years, but the last build absolutely killed my laptop battery. When i installed Ubuntu 11.10 my battery would last for about 2 hours. ONE week later it's 30 seconds. I'm not kidding. So i installed Win7 again and now? 0 seconds. It's completely ****ed. 

Thanks Canonical!


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> No I just did it yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Its been doing it 10mins now. That's slow 

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

I am so happy with myself i successfully flashed my old epic to cricket for my gf. Dealers wanted to flash it for 55 and 60 dollars. I am like ya right.

Thank you xda people for posting up a tutorial 

Only paid 12.99 for changing esn but i get 2 a month for a year, instead of crickets fee of 15 each time you change phones


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What?
> 
> Sent from my Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



CDMA phones need flashed to different carriers, Cricket is a carrier 

To flash non cricket phones places charge $50 and up.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What?
> 
> Sent from my Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Hahah, same here. What is this cricket he's talking about? Any idea?

---------- Post added at 07:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> CDMA phones need flashed to different carriers, Cricket is a carrier
> 
> To flash non cricket phones places charge $50 and up.

Click to collapse



Well.. CDMA is lame.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Hahah, same here. What is this cricket he's talking about? Any idea?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes but is cheaper then GSM plans at least in the U.S.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes but is cheaper then GSM plans at least in the U.S.

Click to collapse



I only know about two countries that uses CDMA, and that's the US and Australia, so they might be cheaper. I have no idea; but you might


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes but is cheaper then GSM plans at least in the U.S.

Click to collapse



Not necessarily. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 14, 2012)

I need help. When my computer is at the screen where you choose your OS, keyboard doesn't respond and I can't choose anything. I know I have to change something in BIOS to make the keyboard work when booting up (I already did that a year ago, but I don't remember what it was). Anyone knows?

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> I need help. When my computer is at the screen where you choose your OS, keyboard doesn't respond and I can't choose anything. I know I have to change something in BIOS to make the keyboard work when booting up (I already did that a year ago, but I don't remember what it was). Anyone knows?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



My keyboard responds at that screen. I didn't change any setting to get it to work... 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My keyboard responds at that screen. I didn't change any setting to get it to work...
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I have an old computer, I think the default port for keyboard is PS/2 (or whatever it's called) and not USB, but my keyboard is USB. I think this is the problem

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Have you tried a USB to PS/2 adaptor?

Click to collapse



No, but like I said, I already solved this 1 year ago, I just can't remember how.

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 14, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> No, but like I said, I already solved this 1 year ago, I just can't remember how.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



The setting in BIOS should be called something like "Enable legacy support for USB".


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 14, 2012)

How to become part of this clan/mafia?

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> How to become part of this clan/mafia?
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



You have to be approved by us but mostly by Dexter93 (and pipsqueak  )

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 14, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> How to become part of this clan/mafia?
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



You spend ten minutes in a dark, sound proof closet with the Don.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 14, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You spend ten minutes in a dark, sound proof closet with the Don.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



(no homo  )

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 14, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You spend ten minutes in a dark, sound proof closet with the Don.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Been there, done that

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You spend ten minutes in a dark, sound proof closet with the Don.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



:screwy:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

Stop it people. Can we be a little serious for a minute?

If you want to be a member you'll have to watch this video. You must watch ALL OF IT. Pause or close it, and you'll be kicked out. Good luck.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Stop it people. Can we be a little serious for a minute?
> 
> If you want to be a member you'll have to watch this video. You must watch ALL OF IT. Pause or close it, and you'll be kicked out. Good luck.

Click to collapse



You're terrible. :what:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Stop it people. Can we be a little serious for a minute?
> 
> If you want to be a member you'll have to watch this video. You must watch ALL OF IT. Pause or close it, and you'll be kicked out. Good luck.

Click to collapse



If there's a rick-roll in the last five seconds, I will hurt you.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Stop it people. Can we be a little serious for a minute?
> 
> If you want to be a member you'll have to watch this video. You must watch ALL OF IT. Pause or close it, and you'll be kicked out. Good luck.

Click to collapse



Lol youtube cant play it(damn u armv6 cpu and internet)

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

Then maybe you should get the hell out of there.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 14, 2012)

I agree.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I hear cats having sex.

Click to collapse










As for the newbie you must visit this site: www.jointhemafia.com


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Stop it people. Can we be a little serious for a minute?
> 
> If you want to be a member you'll have to watch this video. You must watch ALL OF IT. Pause or close it, and you'll be kicked out. Good luck.

Click to collapse








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I hear cats having sex.

Click to collapse



The links in your sig give me a 404


----------



## trell959 (Jun 14, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AqHtBLUjgo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Why? It's from outside. And they're finished.

Click to collapse








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2012)

You know it's dead at work when you're watching the Mets vs TB in the office.... :what::what:

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



.ROFLMFAO


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



There is something wrong with that.... Seriously. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> The fail, is strong with this one. They're both fine.

Click to collapse



that or he is just being an annoying troll 


Links work fine but after i loads i see rainbows out of a cat in a poptart ass 



hmm..

Maybe virus


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What a pervert. I mean the bunny.

Click to collapse



Well the cat was teasing the bunny swinging its who-ha around


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> That's how the links are supposed to appear... if you're gay.

Click to collapse



way to kill it


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> The fail, is strong with this one. They're both fine.

Click to collapse



nope, i'm sure they aren't


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2012)

Slow day is......ssssssssllllllllllllloooooooooow.......

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Slow day is......ssssssssllllllllllllloooooooooow.......
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> David, tell Husam that the links don't give a 404 error.

Click to collapse









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> David, tell Husam that the links don't give a 404 error.

Click to collapse



 I mentioned that already  but there is some sort of virus


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Fail image is fail.

Click to collapse



Like your links.

Failed Milad is failed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

Settle this like men, guys.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> David, tell Husam that the links don't give a 404 error.

Click to collapse



Your links don't work, get over it -_-


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Your links don't work, get over it -_-

Click to collapse



I already told him twice...but then again i forgot I was dealing with Milad "the stubborn"


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> My ****ing links are fine, unlike your ****ing stupid image.

Click to collapse








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> My ****ing links are fine, unlike your ****ing stupid image.

Click to collapse



not in this part of the world, they don't, and that image works just fine.


M_T_M said:


> I already told him twice...but then again i forgot I was dealing with Milad "the stubborn"

Click to collapse



eh, some people just like failing


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 14, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Funnyjunk.jpg FAIL!!
ZOMG!!!oneleven!!!  So much FAIL


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

btw, page 3333, looks really cool lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> btw, page 3333, looks really cool lol

Click to collapse



When we get to 33333 posts that will look cooler 

Also Y U NO GET BETTER INTERNET SO MILADS LINKS WORK!?!?!?!

They work fine for me 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> My ****ing links are fine, unlike your ****ing stupid image.

Click to collapse



One question: When you poop, does a huge cactus crawl out of your ass? You're always so soooo angry


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> One question: When you poop, does a huge cactus crawl out of your ass? You're always so soooo angry

Click to collapse



Made me LOL

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> One question: When you poop, does a huge cactus crawl out of your ass? You're always so soooo angry

Click to collapse



Lol...lol.....

Looooooooooool!






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I already said, my links are fine. And your image doesn't work, I am connected to proxy so that's that. If there's anything failing here it's your stupid browsers. My links worked for David as well.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awww, that is so cute


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

Quick!!! M_T_M!!! Give me more thanks!!!

I am running low


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

post 33333 i hope

---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 PM ----------

now now now


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

YES! 33333!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuu

stupid anti double post 

---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> YES! 33333!

Click to collapse



THIEF!!


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuu
> 
> stupid anti double post
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 

Better luck next time!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Better luck next time!

Click to collapse



that would be after 11111 posts *okay.jpg*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Better luck next time!

Click to collapse



time to race to 44444


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 14, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> time to race to 44444

Click to collapse



Why don't we just spam this thread to get there faster?

Oh wait, we're doing that already

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Why don't we just spam this thread to get there faster?
> 
> Oh wait, we're doing that already
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



remember back in the day we each use to move 100 posts  in like an hour and a half, we need to get to that pace.... 

Andele!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GIDDY UP!!!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 14, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Why don't we just spam this thread to get there faster?
> 
> Oh wait, we're doing that already
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

Like this:
...
hold on image fail


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

@milad nope, neither did your links


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Stfu.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Stfu.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Jun 14, 2012)

Come on now, don't gang up on Milad 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 14, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> remember back in the day we each use to move 100 posts  in like an hour and a half, we need to get to that pace....
> 
> Andele!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> GIDDY UP!!!

Click to collapse



Yeah, I miss those days... And error and sakai were still here with us. Too many people left already

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 14, 2012)

Gtg, good night

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Stfu.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



So this is how it started. I understand your anger now.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

Here :






Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Gtg, good night
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



night bro


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> So this is how it started. I understand your anger now.

Click to collapse



What is that guy doing to those poor cactus?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

I have no idea, and i don't wanna know..


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 14, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> What is that guy doing to those poor cactus?

Click to collapse



Pleasuring himself.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Pleasuring himself.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



^best explanation

or maybe was fixing the sewer system then someone flushed


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Pleasuring himself.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 14, 2012)

updated to ubuntu 12.04 
now i have to do:
fix proprietary stuff
add 32bit libs
set up jdk
set up android sdk
set up udev rules
get rid of unity
add a ton of apps
and more that will come up later, I'm sure


too many


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> updated to ubuntu 12.04
> now i have to do:
> fix proprietary stuff
> add 32bit libs
> ...

Click to collapse



y u update from the updater?


----------



## trell959 (Jun 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> updated to ubuntu 12.04
> now i have to do:
> fix proprietary stuff
> add 32bit libs
> ...

Click to collapse



It's about time! I updated immediately! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> y u update from the updater?

Click to collapse



broken update, so I had to do a clean install


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> updated to ubuntu 12.04
> now i have to do:
> fix proprietary stuff
> add 32bit libs
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow. You now have the functionality of Windows 98.








Edit: Wow. I killed teh thread. Dead thread is dead.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 14, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Wow. You now have the functionality of Windows 98.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NO.jpg


----------



## trell959 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm still here. I just lurk.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

F*ck i need a beer!!!

Just lifted huge F*cking cabinent with shelves


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey guys I think I found a way to make our pages go by faster with less people, post long posts or short posts with giant images and we will be at 44444 in no time 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 14, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey guys I think I found a way to make our pages go by faster with less people, post long posts or short posts with giant images and we will be at 44444 in no time
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



does x posts/page tell you something ?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey guys I think I found a way to make our pages go by faster with less people, post long posts or short posts with giant images and we will be at 44444 in no time
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse







---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 AM ----------

so now xda has a censoring system?

test:
****


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



IMG FAIL lvl=over9000!!!!onelevenandoneagain


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> IMG FAIL lvl=ver9000!!!!onelevenandoneagain

Click to collapse



xda made me fail, stupid censoring


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

This thread needs some action.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> does x posts/page tell you something ?

Click to collapse



nope 

FINE then


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> This thread needs some action.

Click to collapse



Go on


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

*And ACTION!!!*



LordManhattan said:


> This thread needs some action.

Click to collapse





---------- Post added at 02:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Go on

Click to collapse



On go


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Go on

Click to collapse



hey m_t_m, I can haz op of the ban thread?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Go on

Click to collapse









*ACTION*


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hey m_t_m, I can haz op of the ban thread?

Click to collapse



state your case ya troll


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> state your case ya troll

Click to collapse



I just want to be cool


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I just want to be cool

Click to collapse



Plus he is the rightful owner of the thread since more then 50% of his posts are in it  

Got ya back bro


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I just want to be cool

Click to collapse



Let me think about it.....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

*YES!!!!!*



M_T_M said:


> Let me think about it.....

Click to collapse









---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Let me think about it.....

Click to collapse







oh, and thx dave, can't thank you lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

2 hours of work left 

DAMMIT!!!!


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 14, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> 2 hours of work left
> 
> DAMMIT!!!!

Click to collapse



I am going home nao....PROBLEM? 

See ya trolls...and remember....Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii will always rule youuuuuuuuuuuouououououooooooo


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I am going home nao....PROBLEM?
> 
> See ya trolls...and remember....Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii will always rule youuuuuuuuuuuouououououooooooo

Click to collapse



Yes but you don't have 3 day weekend. NOW get out so we can start spamming again without your deletions and edit non sense


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey! did I just hear Whitney's dulcet tones reverberating around the thread? so the rumours are true, after all...! *conspiracy theory*

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



It had to die sometime today


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 14, 2012)

finished! (checks at previous post)
1.5 hour to set everything up properly isnt a bad time


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

In the memory of the Mafia thread


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> In the memory of the Mafia thread

Click to collapse



we salute you?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> we salute you?

Click to collapse



Sure thing


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, i guess i'll just sit down and wait for some action.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Well, i guess i'll just sit down and wait for some action.

Click to collapse



you own a popcorn factory?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Well, i guess i'll just sit down and wait for some action.

Click to collapse



pass some to the Don please


----------



## trell959 (Jun 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> finished! (checks at previous post)
> 1.5 hour to set everything up properly isnt a bad time

Click to collapse



Damn! Good time! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

I decided i am leaving work an hour earlier, only 6 more minutes and i am out of here


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Damn! Good time!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



yeah. just downloaded a couple more apps (chromium, hex editors etc) and its good to go. just a restart needed to login without unity


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> yeah. just downloaded a couple more apps (chromium, hex editors etc) and its good to go. just a restart needed to login without unity

Click to collapse



U really need to change your avatar i am getting sick of looking at that. Your ruining archers avatar


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 15, 2012)

/sigh.

Why are stupid people stupid?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> /sigh.
> 
> Why are stupid people stupid?

Click to collapse



what if intelligent people are the stupid ones, and stupid people are intelligent


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 15, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> U really need to change your avatar i am getting sick of looking at that. Your ruining archers avatar

Click to collapse



I was bored to change it after that day. Really


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> what if intelligent people are the stupid ones, and stupid people are intelligent

Click to collapse



Then the intelligent people would still be intelligent and the stupid ones would still be stupid, like you.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Then the intelligent people would still be intelligent and the stupid ones would still be stupid, like you.

Click to collapse



yeah, but being stupid means I'm intelligent


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> yeah, but being stupid means I'm intelligent

Click to collapse



sepends on which stupid you refer to


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> sepends on which stupid you refer to

Click to collapse



it's a paradox, I think

Sent from the brick


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 15, 2012)

What's the time on the east coast? Are people taking a nap or what?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 15, 2012)

So, I finally get to put my skills to use at work. 

Tomorrow morning I get to collect a debt that somebody is trying to avoid with us. I found out their schedule and when they are leaving town. I like my job sometimes. Actually I like it alot. Something different everyday.

Kickin doors ftw


----------



## trell959 (Jun 15, 2012)

I guess I am too big for a 50

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

Reading this.
Comes with liveCD.
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Reading this.
> Comes with liveCD.
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Haha I've got that and so many books like it packed away in the attic.

Good reads.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 15, 2012)

Installed the XDA app on my TF300 I got a month or two ago (running ICS) and I can't find the theme changer

Google, why did you take my menu button

why

/why/

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 15, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Installed the XDA app on my TF300 I got a month or two ago (running ICS) and I can't find the theme changer
> 
> Google, why did you take my menu button
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its no longer in a separate menu. Just go to the settings on the far right! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't even see "settings". Anywhere.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> If your really getting another Verizon phone. SGSIII
> However, I agree with Trell. Wait until you switch. T-Mobile is getting both the SGSIII and, the Note.
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wait foe the iPhone 5! You won't be disappointed.

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium (<<<<< I didn't buy it)


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

VeryCoolAlan said:


> Wait foe the iPhone 5! You won't be disappointed.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium (<<<<< I didn't buy it)

Click to collapse



Gtfo now. Seriously, get out of this thread

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 15, 2012)

VeryCoolAlan said:


> Wait foe the iPhone 5! You won't be disappointed.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium (<<<<< I didn't buy it)

Click to collapse



I'm not sure how to respond to this without being as BD would call it "extremely negative".

Hence I'm going to leave this be...for now...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I'm not sure how to respond to this without being as BD would call it "extremely negative".
> 
> Hence I'm going to leave this be...for now...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You can be extremely negative to/about
A) anything relating to him 
B) anything relating to fruit devices, Macs or the sheep making company.
You have my explicit permission for that
Anything else.....:thumbdown:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh, I'm an idiot. Bought the XDA HD Premium app, now it works much better.

In any case, what's hap, XDA.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You can be extremely negative to/about
> A) anything relating to him
> B) anything relating to fruit devices, Macs or the sheep making company.
> You have my explicit permission for that
> ...

Click to collapse







VeryCoolAlan said:


> Wait foe the iPhone 5! You won't be disappointed.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium (<<<<< I didn't buy it)

Click to collapse



Since the lady has spoken AND the XDA app has yet again managed to **** up and thank you for your POS troll post. I feel no reason to keep my mouth shut.

Do you know what this thread is "VeryCoolAlan"? It's the wrong ****ing place for you to post. With all the threads that the mods shut down on a daily basis, they let a Mafia thread exist. Why? Because many of our members are mods, admins, and news writers who eat, breathe, and sleep XDA. As such, we love what XDA stands for: this does not include the iPhone or 2000 post noobs like you.

Oh, you're not a noob? Then that makes you a troll. Which is even worse. We don't like trolls. In fact we make it our mission to hunt trolls down and drive them back under their bridges. Do you enjoy being chased off of sites like XDA? Because if so I know several mods who would happily oblige you.

We keep the peace in our little thread and treat its members like family. Unfortunately I don't think your family gives you enough attention. That's not our problem though, so GTFO.

Sincerely,

Jase

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow, I come back to the Mafia and y'all are hella violent--

>iPhone 5 supporter

BREAK HIS KNEECAPS

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Wow, I come back to the Mafia and y'all are hella violent--
> 
> >iPhone 5 supporter
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1) it's Alan :thumbdown:
2) He's endorsing the greatest con of the 21st century: fruit devices....:thumbdown:
It's an entirely reasonable reaction 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 15, 2012)

"Fruit devices" I'LL HAVE YOU KNOW THAT MY FIG RADIO IS A SUCCESS

ONE DAY

I'LL HAVE MY REVENGE

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Since the lady has spoken AND the XDA app has yet again managed to **** up and thank you for your POS troll post. I feel no reason to keep my mouth shut.
> 
> Do you know what this thread is "VeryCoolAlan"? It's the wrong ****ing place for you to post. With all the threads that the mods shut down on a daily basis, they let a Mafia thread exist. Why? Because many of our members are mods, admins, and news writers who eat, breathe, and sleep XDA. As such, we love what XDA stands for: this does not include the iPhone or 2000 post noobs like you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn, that was a good read.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> "Fruit devices" I'LL HAVE YOU KNOW THAT MY FIG RADIO IS A SUCCESS
> 
> ONE DAY
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As long as it doesn't create a reality distortion field around those who use it and, doesn't cost $600+
I wish you success in your new venture 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 15, 2012)

That seems so harsh, though.

Granted, I've only been back for, uh, a week? I think? But still, what happened to our hijinx with 'nana and Husam and everyone?

So dark and twisted.

... maybe Jase is a real mob boss.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

And Alan, don't come back to the photography thread either.  People are posting good stuff in there.  You're having a bad night.  Take a break.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> That seems so harsh, though.
> 
> Granted, I've only been back for, uh, a week? I think? But still, what happened to our hijinx with 'nana and Husam and everyone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We still have fun. However, annoying Alan is annoying and really? Coming in here (not a member, NEVER will be) and trolling over the iCrap..... not a good combination. 
Also Dexter93=mob boss
Jase= some really high rank I can't pronounce cuz it's actually in Italian and resident instigator 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> As long as it doesn't create a reality distortion field around those who use it and, doesn't cost $600+
> I wish you success in your new venture.

Click to collapse




^^This, +9000!






obsidianchao said:


> That seems so harsh, though.
> 
> Granted, I've only been back for, uh, a week? I think? But still, what happened to our hijinx with 'nana and Husam and everyone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A boss? No, I'm flattered, but I'm a little young to be the boss yet.

As for dark and twisted, it's just that I wake up to screaming and the first thing I see on the XDA app is "VeryCoolLeDouche" spreading iFilth on our thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 15, 2012)

We're a mafia, aren't we supposed to hire a hit on him or something?

Babydoll, get your bird, it's our new recon member

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

edit: hella tired, catch you guys (and gal) tomorrow. Night! less than (1/3)


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> We're a mafia, aren't we supposed to hire a hit on him or something?
> 
> Babydoll, get your bird, it's our new recon member
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak is the official birdy bomber 
(You try getting hit in the head by a flying bird, it hurts)
Snowflake assists her and has other skills I've yet to reveal.
Moon-Doggie could do recon though. No one would suspect him.
I've got to sleep now. I have to get up at 2am (shift change starts at 3:30)
Good night all.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pipsqueak is the official birdy bomber
> (You try getting hit in the head by a flying bird, it hurts)
> Snowflake assists her and has other skills I've yet to reveal.
> Moon-Doggie could do recon though. No one would suspect him.
> ...

Click to collapse



Night. Err....morning here. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Jun 15, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Since the lady has spoken AND the XDA app has yet again managed to **** up and thank you for your POS troll post. I feel no reason to keep my mouth shut.
> 
> Do you know what this thread is "VeryCoolAlan"? It's the wrong ****ing place for you to post. With all the threads that the mods shut down on a daily basis, they let a Mafia thread exist. Why? Because many of our members are mods, admins, and news writers who eat, breathe, and sleep XDA. As such, we love what XDA stands for: this does not include the iPhone or 2000 post noobs like you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hehe I'm hurt 
Yes I didn't realize but haha I'm a troll!
Have been since XDA '09 xP
Although props to you for that nice little paragraph .

Love ya!

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium (<<<<< I didn't buy it)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

VeryCoolAlan said:


> Hehe I'm hurt
> Yes I didn't realize but haha I'm a troll!
> Have been since XDA '09 xP
> Although props to you for that nice little paragraph .
> ...

Click to collapse



Alan, you are the forum equivalent to Nickelback.  You annoy the hell out of everyone, and you won't go away.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Alan, you are the forum equivalent to Nickelback.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



LMFAO!! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium




jaseglenn4 said:


> ...Because many of our members are mods, admins, and news writers who eat, breathe, and sleep XDA....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



And recognized contributors


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Jun 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Alan, you are the forum equivalent to Nickelback.  You annoy the hell out of everyone, and you won't go away.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Nah man , I'm nothing like how I write in here. Well except for the randomness at times. If I met you in person you wouldn't be annoyed. 

I just like doing it on this site when I'm bored 

Anyways I'll chill (just for you  )

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium (<<<<< I didn't buy it)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

VeryCoolAlan said:


> Nah man , I'm nothing like how I write in here. Well except for the randomness at times. If I met you in person you wouldn't be annoyed.
> 
> I just like doing it on this site when I'm bored
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, do it for me.  Do it for Michael J. Fox.  Whatever the cause, just do it.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Jun 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah, do it for me.  Do it for Michael J. Fox.  Whatever the cause, just do it.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I'll do it for Sarah !

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium (<<<<< I didn't buy it)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

VeryCoolAlan said:


> I'll do it for Sarah !
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium (<<<<< I didn't buy it)

Click to collapse



OK dude, seriously, you're free to gtfo now.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> OK dude, seriously, you're free to gtfo now.

Click to collapse



^^^^this +100.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> And recognized contributors

Click to collapse



Sorry...forgot about that...

I was kind of in the heat of the moment. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Jun 15, 2012)

Don't worry I deactivated my account . 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium (<<<<< I didn't buy it)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

VeryCoolAlan said:


> Don't worry I deactivated my account .
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium (<<<<< I didn't buy it)

Click to collapse



I said....







Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, that ended that.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

Lol, just read a few pages back, so funny

Brb

Sent from the brick


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 15, 2012)

I thought we were friends; i really did. 

WHY aren't i alerted when sweet stuff's going down in this thread? WHY? I step outside for one minute and an Alan lurks outside the parimeter just trolling the guards. I asked for some action, and you got it. Not me. 

It's a sad day indeed


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I thought we were friends; i really did.
> 
> WHY aren't i alerted when sweet stuff's going down in this thread? WHY? I step outside for one minute and an Alan lurks outside the parimeter just trolling the guards. I asked for some action, and you got it. Not me.
> 
> It's a sad day indeed

Click to collapse



don't look at me, I just woke up

Sent from the brick


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> don't look at me, I just woke up
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Oh, i'm looking at you too Husam.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Oh, i'm looking at you too Husam.

Click to collapse



not sure if the gif says fap or I just suck at lip reading

Sent from the brick


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 15, 2012)

What are you saying? That i'm fapping to your avatar? How dare you!


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 15, 2012)

LMAO at the previous pages. Really.
I think I've made a good choice leaving the "thread defence" to Jase and Bd when I'm off .. but let's make it official: Jase and Bd are the new committee to judge the new members from now on 

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Alan, you are the forum equivalent to Nickelback.  You annoy the hell out of everyone, and you won't go away.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



And he doesn't get why he annoys everyone 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What are you saying? That i'm fapping to your avatar? How dare you!

Click to collapse



not only my avatar 

Sent from the brick


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What are you saying? That i'm fapping to your avatar? How dare you!

Click to collapse



Lol. Institute Operation Bannus Hammer us, Pink Unicorn Hunger Friends Unite!






dexter93 said:


> LMAO at the previous pages. Really.
> I think I've made a good choice leaving the "thread defence" to Jase and Bd when I'm off .. but let's make it official: Jase and Bd are the new committee to judge the new members from now on

Click to collapse



Yay!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

I have terrible news
Pipsqueak had been treated for a kidney infection for the last few weeks. She got better and then worse. Allot worse. The medication didn't work. 
RIP Pipsqueak. 
I know my post is horribly written but I'm really upset. Sorry. 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have terrible news
> Pipsqueak had been treated for a kidney infection for the last few weeks. She got better and then worse. Allot worse. The medication didn't work.
> RIP Pipsqueak.
> I know my post is horribly written but I'm really upset. Sorry.
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear about pipsqueak passing BD.
Hope you and Sparky feel better soon 

Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have terrible news
> Pipsqueak had been treated for a kidney infection for the last few weeks. She got better and then worse. Allot worse. The medication didn't work.
> RIP Pipsqueak.
> I know my post is horribly written but I'm really upset. Sorry.
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm sorry Bridget :-(

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have terrible news
> Pipsqueak had been treated for a kidney infection for the last few weeks. She got better and then worse. Allot worse. The medication didn't work.
> RIP Pipsqueak.
> I know my post is horribly written but I'm really upset. Sorry.
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



sorry to hear that bd 


Sent from the brick


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 15, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm sorry Bridget :-(
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Bridget? 

This changes everything.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Bridget?
> 
> This changes everything.

Click to collapse



Imagine if this was a "real names" forum.  Oh the...nvm

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have terrible news
> Pipsqueak had been treated for a kidney infection for the last few weeks. She got better and then worse. Allot worse. The medication didn't work.
> RIP Pipsqueak.
> I know my post is horribly written but I'm really upset. Sorry.
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse




I'm really sorry about that Babydoll. We will miss Pipsqueak too, she was an honourable member of the mafia 

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I'm really sorry about that Babydoll. We will miss Pipsqueak too, she was an honourable member of the mafia
> 
> Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse



Change the thread title you heartless a$$


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Bridget?
> 
> This changes everything.

Click to collapse



My name is Bridget. Or bd. Whatever. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Imagine if this was a "real names" forum.  Oh the...nvm
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Yes, imagine it. I will now try to guess your name. 

It's not Jake, Scooby or Lanisha. It's Mark.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yes, imagine it. I will now try to guess your name.
> 
> It's not Jake, Scooby or Lanisha. It's Mark.

Click to collapse



Ooooooh so close

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ooooooh so close
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Marvin


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Marvin

Click to collapse



Wow, you guessed the name of my pen pal in Australia when I was in 3rd grade.  Not bad!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ooooooh so close
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Marvin, Marianne, Martin, Marcus?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wow, you guessed the name of my pen pal in Australia when I was in 3rd grade.  Not bad!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



lol, interesting 

anyway, I just felt that your name is Marvin, no idea why


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol, interesting
> 
> anyway, I just felt that your name is Marvin, no idea why

Click to collapse



Well, I'll end the suspense so Lord can sleep tonight.  Prepare to be dissapoint.

Name's Chris.

Booooooo.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have terrible news
> Pipsqueak had been treated for a kidney infection for the last few weeks. She got better and then worse. Allot worse. The medication didn't work.
> RIP Pipsqueak.
> I know my post is horribly written but I'm really upset. Sorry.

Click to collapse



Sad me is sad. When a Mafia member dies, we all mourn.

@Dexter93 I concur with the others, a thread title change is in order.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well, I'll end the suspense so Lord can sleep tonight.  Prepare to be dissapoint.
> 
> Name's Chris.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



how's this close to Mark?


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll, I'm so sorry. Pipsqueak was an honorary member, and we had some great times with her. 

On a lighter note, morning, yo.

oh god politician on TV, there was a question like "Do you support nondiscrimination of LGBT people" and he was like "Uh, we've never discriminated, so I don't get the question, but I'll protect the rights of every American in Congress!" Yeah... suuuure.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Babydoll, I'm so sorry. Pipsqueak was an honorary member, and we had some great times with her.
> 
> On a lighter note, morning, yo.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



morning, and whatever


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 15, 2012)

I feel like I should watch My Little Pony today.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> I feel like I should watch My Little Pony today.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Love you, too <3

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Love you, too <3
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



d'aww thanks, I love you more though <3 <3


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 15, 2012)

gotta love timezones... good  afternoon 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> gotta love timezones... good  afternoon
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Actually I hate them, good evening


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> d'aww thanks, I love you more though <3 <3

Click to collapse



Husam, WILL YOU MARRY ME

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Husam, WILL YOU MARRY ME
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Illegal here


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Illegal here

Click to collapse



Legal here, babe <3

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Actually I hate them, good evening

Click to collapse



that was the *indirect* point I was making.. if only to excuse my choice of greeting.. 

just glad to be in and off the roads while the crazies honk and shout obscenities at each other for the next hour 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> how's this close to Mark?

Click to collapse



My brother's name is Mark 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Legal here, babe <3
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



brb, booking a plane ticket 



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My brother's name is Mark
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



guess what my real name is


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Babydoll, I'm so sorry. Pipsqueak was an honorary member, and we had some great times with her.
> 
> On a lighter note, morning, yo.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not honorary, official member. 
She was my awesomely nerdy tech bird (besides snowflake). She loved to perch on the lid of my cr-48 (wasn't fond of the hp) and peck at the screen and keys. Also, she liked the mirror app on my sensation and amaze....would preen in front of that "mirror" and "yell" at the "other" bird.... 
Ok enough sad. I'll stop now.
Sorry.
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> brb, booking a plane ticket
> 
> 
> 
> guess what my real name is

Click to collapse



I know I know! *raises hand*
Harold? 
Right Husam?
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not honorary, official member.
> She was my awesomely nerdy tech bird (besides snowflake). She loved to perch on the lid of my cr-48 (wasn't fond of the hp) and peck at the screen and keys. Also, she liked the mirror app on my sensation and amaze....would preen in front of that "mirror" and "yell" at the "other" bird....
> Ok enough sad. I'll stop now.
> Sorry.
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



no, it's ok, let it all off your chest

---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> I know I know! *raises hand*
> Harold?
> Right Husam?
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



close enough


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> no, it's ok, let it all off your chest
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Funny fact:
She never took a poop on me, as soon as she landed on Sparky.....bathroom time.... 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Funny fact:
> She never took a poop on me, as soon as she landed on Sparky.....bathroom time....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



lol, she loved you


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Funny fact:
> She never took a poop on me, as soon as she landed on Sparky.....bathroom time....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sounds like my one year old.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> guess what my real name is

Click to collapse



Jeremy 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

I need a drink. A big one. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I need a drink. A big one.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse









Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Gimme. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 15, 2012)

> I need a drink. A big one. <br />
> <br />
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I second this

Respect existence or
Expect resistance


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



that's the 'shot' taken care of... where's the chaser?

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> that's the 'shot' taken care of... where's the chaser?
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 15, 2012)

+1

BTW.. it's your round 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

At least it's payday :beer:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> that's the 'shot' taken care of... where's the chaser?
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Idk who you are but....yeah, where?

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 15, 2012)

and it's the weekend... so down in one & to heck with the hangover! cheers.. :beer:

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Idk who you are but....yeah, where?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Did you miss the 6000 gallon Guinness truck that was parked here a minute ago?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Did you miss the 6000 gallon Guinness truck that was parked here a minute ago?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Apparently. Can he come back around the block??

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Apparently. Can he done come back around the block??
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Whatcha gonna do with an empty trailer? <burp>

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Idk who you are but....yeah, where?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



ditto on the idk.. but I'm respectful enough to offer my condolences... sorry for your loss 

Even tho the truck is empty, I think the recycling centre will pay handsomely for that much aluminium 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Whatcha gonna do with an empty trailer? <burp>
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Snowflake does not approve and expects you to find a replacement immediately. :beer:
Nao. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Jeremy
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



nah, not even close


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 15, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> Even tho the truck is empty, I think the recycling centre will pay handsomely for that much *aluminium*

Click to collapse



Alu-...aluminium? Oh no. A Brit!

Everyone run!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake does not approve and expects you to find a replacement immediately. :beer:
> Nao. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well, Tarantula wants to give up and recycle the damn thing.  I sent it back for a refill.  I'm not that selfish.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

Sparky is bringing moar beer.
Got him the day off. Reassigned all his limo jobs....
It's good to be the boss (sometimes)
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well, Tarantula wants to give up and recycle the damn thing.  I sent it back for a refill.  I'm not that selfish.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



How long would it even take to refill that thing? 
Holy ginormous beer can!
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well, Tarantula wants to give up and recycle the damn thing.  I sent it back for a refill.  I'm not that selfish.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



good luck getting a new ring-pull fitted? Ali-welding is tricky and could taint the contents.... 

As for being a 'brit'.. Damn! rumbled! ...

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> How long would it even take to refill that thing?
> Holy ginormous beer can!
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I work at a dairy, so I happen to know it takes about 3 hours to fill or empty one of those.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> good luck getting a new ring-pull fitted? Ali-welding is tricky and could taint the contents....
> 
> As for 'brit'.. Damn!
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Fine you recycle it and use the money to BUY MORE BEER!

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Fine you recycle it and use the money to BUY MORE BEER!
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



bcos we're on the same page, I'll split it 60/40 with you :beer:

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> good luck getting a new ring-pull fitted? Ali-welding is tricky and could taint the contents....
> 
> As for being a 'brit'.. Damn! rumbled! ...
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



You know that those tankers are a tank within a tank, right?  Tankception.

The inner tank that holds the contents is stainless steel. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 15, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> good luck getting a new ring-pull fitted? Ali-welding is tricky and could taint the contents....
> 
> As for 'brit'.. Damn!

Click to collapse



What? "Centre" "Aluminium" and the fact that you have the Orange as a carrier is a dead giveaway.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

Message I sent to sparky 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Message I sent to sparky
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Looool. The look on his face must have been priceless.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Message I sent to sparky
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I wanna thank you twice.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You know that those tankers are a tank within a tank, right?  Tankception.
> 
> The inner tank that holds the contents is stainless steel.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



yep, but was ignoring that fact & holding on to the 'giant tinnie' gag... that is no longer an option... killjoy! 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 15, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> What? "Centre" "Aluminium" and the fact that you have the Orange as a carrier is a dead giveaway.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



good to know the flag and location were overlooked, or it would really have made it soooo easy 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> yep, but was ignoring that fact & holding on to the 'giant tinnie' gag... that is no longer an option... killjoy!
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 15, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> good to know the flag and location were overlooked, or it would really have made it soooo easy

Click to collapse



Yeah. So....you looking for membership? Or are you looking for the VeryCoolAlan treatment?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

Here is the rest of the convo

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> nah, not even close

Click to collapse



OK wait wait wait....

Paul?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> OK wait wait wait....
> 
> Paul?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Achmed Mahmoud al Shabishi?


J.k. that was racist.

No seriously...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 15, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yeah. So....you looking for membership? Or are you looking for the VeryCoolAlan treatment?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



that could depend on the fishes you'd want me to swim with... toe-nibbling goldfish, for instance, would be like getting a free spa treatment so I'd be a bit meh! either way in that instance.. 

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yeah. So....you looking for membership? Or are you looking for the VeryCoolAlan treatment?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Oh man.  I don't want a repeat of last night.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Oh man.  I don't want a repeat of last night.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



oooooh.. why? what happened last night?

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> oooooh.. why? what happened last night?
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



Read back a few pages....

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 15, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> that could depend on the fishes you'd want me to swim with... toe-nibbling goldfish, for instance, would be like getting a free spa treatment so I'd be a bit meh! either way in that instance..

Click to collapse



BD!!!!!!!

Hold those thoughts, Spidey. I'm leashed until i confer with my cohort.




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Oh man.  I don't want a repeat of last night.

Click to collapse



I thought you enjoyed that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> BD!!!!!!!
> 
> Hold those thoughts. I'm leashed until i confer with my cohort.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



idk, seems okay to me? Wanna give him a "talking too" and, see how he does under pressure?
Also, fun night yelling @ alan was fun

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Pop Tarantula (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Read back a few pages....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



hmmm... I had hoped to draw him into revealing what occured, thus making his good self responsible for 'repeating what happened last night'.... consider the irony....  

Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> idk, seems okay to me? Wanna give him a "talking too" and, see how he does under pressure?
> Also, fun night yelling @ alan was fun

Click to collapse



I think we should just monitor his actions and find out his intents. Aside from the minor pithy remarks, (which can be attributed to his heritage ) he seems to be participating well with others.

Also, destroying troll Alan was definitely fun.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

Pop Tarantula said:


> hmmm... I had hoped to draw him into revealing what occured, thus making his good self responsible for 'repeating what happened last night'.... consider the irony....
> 
> Desire HD : CM7.2.0 RC3 : Tapatalk 2.1.3

Click to collapse



unless you want to be the, victim of the repeat.....no

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 15, 2012)

Lol weird i saw how the title changed
Condolences for your lost....

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> unless you want to be the, victim of the repeat.....no

Click to collapse



^^This.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

I felt like this after last night







Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Read back a few pages....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm terribly sorry I dealayed the title change, I was on mobile 
I have also updated the op properly though
I suppose that Snowflake is ready to become a Birdy Bomber?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I'm terribly sorry I dealayed the title change, I was on mobile
> I have also updated the op properly though
> I suppose that Snowflake is ready to become a Birdy Bomber?

Click to collapse



@Thread title....





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 15, 2012)

Pipsqueak? 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9NROjAKwgU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENXvZ9YRjbo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I'm terribly sorry I dealayed the title change, I was on mobile
> I have also updated the op properly though
> I suppose that Snowflake is ready to become a Birdy Bomber?

Click to collapse



Official title change for snowflake is official. Also,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Official title change for snowflake is official. Also,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



me approves

Sent from the brick


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

They all looked sad so I gave them a bath and took them outside to dry off

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> They all looked sad so I gave them a bath and took them outside to dry off
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm sure they are. Animals can probably understand death better than us. 

Edit: I killed it

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm sure they are. Animals can probably understand death better than us.
> 
> Edit: I killed it
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No you didn't. I brought, everyone back inside, so they don't, get too hot.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Jun 15, 2012)

Had to pop into this cesspool in order to give my condolences to BD.  Sorry to hear about your loss, and I hope you can celebrate her life rather than mourn her passing.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 15, 2012)

I tired.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No you didn't. I brought, everyone back inside, so they don't, get too hot.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Fry and eat them


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks to everyone giving condolences, kind words, thoughts, and happy memories, of pipsqueak (I have millions). I am running out, of thanks. This will have to do.
Btw, I'm drinking in pipsqueak's honor.
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: (and rum)
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Fry and eat them

Click to collapse




Don't make snowflake mad. You wouldn't, like her when she's mad
(she has a bigger beak and can bite harder than a parakeet)
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I tired.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I'm drunk. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't make snowflake mad. You wouldn't, like her when she's mad
> (she has a bigger beak and can bite harder than a parakeet)
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



*hides*


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> *hides*

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

Look what Sparky bought me
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 15, 2012)

Guys I'm exhausted 

Respect existence or
Expect resistance


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Guys I'm exhausted
> 
> Respect existence or
> Expect resistance

Click to collapse



Why?


Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 15, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Well, I'm drunk so that should be enough trouble in this thread.....
Watch out.
:banghead::beer::beer::beer::what:


Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well, I'm drunk so that should be enough trouble in this thread.....
> Watch out.
> :banghead::beer::beer::beer::what:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lulz. Everyone flee for your lives!

Jk. Just don't get too drunk....or if you do, have a good time while doing it.

Oh and send a beer my way, my job is costing me my sanity. Lololol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Jun 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A90Jco2OqL8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

God I love this movie 
Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A90Jco2OqL8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> God I love this movie
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bad a$$ little kid 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A90Jco2OqL8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> God I love this movie
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lmao!  I gotta watch that xD


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

Meh.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Stupid limos. Sparky STILL had to do a job after all my juggling of the schedule. A customer didn't call in until last minute. A regular customer with a house account. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

Pints of rum are too small. = fact

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 15, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao!  I gotta watch that xD

Click to collapse



It's hilarious I recommend! 







Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

Fffffffuuuuuuuuuuu limo jobs 
#thatisall

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm drunk and i need to walk 5 km. Look it up imperial people. This should be fun.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I'm drunk and i need to walk 5 km. Look it up imperial people. This should be fun.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



5km =12 miles or something. 
Can I haz rum and coke nao?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok i used like 15 min to find tind thid ffff way... 







Don't judgr me.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 15, 2012)

I was like 5 secs from being arrested. No it's not allowed to drink in public places here.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Ok i used like 15 min to find tind thid ffff way...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll judge you. 
or is it judgr you?
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> 5km =12 miles or something.
> Can I haz rum and coke nao?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wtf!?!? 

5km is around 3 miles! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Wtf!?!?
> 
> 5km is around 3 miles!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



When are you guys going to stop using the imperial system? It sucks bad 

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## trell959 (Jun 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> When are you guys going to stop using the imperial system? It sucks bad
> 
> Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse



Metric is so much easier. 1 mile = 5280 feet

Who came up with that? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Metric is so much easier. 1 mile = 5280 feet
> 
> Who came up with that?

Click to collapse



Silly troll is silly. Most of the imperial system is based on 3. Very easy to understand.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Jun 15, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Silly troll is silly. Most of the imperial system is based on 3. Very easy to understand.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Not easier than 1 

It is easy to understand just not as easy as metric. I actually know both.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Wtf!?!?
> 
> 5km is around 3 miles!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



1km= 2.5 miles
Even drunk I know that. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

The throwing brick............................................It's back. 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> 1km= 2.5 miles
> Even drunk I know that.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



You're drunk as ****!!!! 

1 km =about .6 miles! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 16, 2012)

YO! What the foock is up?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2012)

UPS broke my Omaha steaks cooler and sent me half defrosted food in a box! 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2012)

Anyone? Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm here! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Anyone? Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm here. but going to bed :/


----------



## trell959 (Jun 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I'm here. but going to bed :/

Click to collapse



Night! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Night!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



night


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 16, 2012)

I guess its just us 3?

Respect existence or
Expect resistance


----------



## boborone (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm here but it is Friday night.......

So not all here

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------

Woha

I was responding to posts, but after I posted it turned out I had missed an entire page of posts and the convo was over


.....like I said


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2012)

Can't sleep, have to go back to Jordan in a few hours :/

Sent from the brick


----------



## trell959 (Jun 16, 2012)

Bump? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 16, 2012)

Goodnight guys. My phones way too bright!

Respect existence or
Expect resistance


----------



## trell959 (Jun 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Goodnight guys. My phones way too bright!
> 
> Respect existence or
> Expect resistance

Click to collapse



Night 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 16, 2012)

dead night was dead. 3rd page


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 16, 2012)

Otto says he likes the sun.





Oh, and bark and woof at birdies. 

Respect existence or
Expect resistance


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Otto says he likes the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Otto looks lazy.

But so cute! Lolol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 16, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Otto looks lazy.
> 
> But so cute! Lolol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Well he is 13

Respect existence or
Expect resistance


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Well he is 13

Click to collapse



Damn, he's almost as old as you. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 16, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Damn, he's almost as old as you.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Yes sir

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 16, 2012)

Heey guys, anyone know how to figure out what app is pushing spam into my notification bar?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heey guys, anyone know how to figure out what app is pushing spam into my notification bar?

Click to collapse



There should be an app in the market. Just search for airpush detector and then airpush opt out to stop the ads.


Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Otto says he likes the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Chirp chirp squawk Otto..... *drops sunflower seed* next to cage for Otto

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> There should be an app in the market. Just search for airpush detector and then airpush opt out to stop the ads.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thank you. And my condolences for your loss, what happened?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 16, 2012)

I am sorry BD  what happened? 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jun 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Meh.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



what do u mean ?


----------



## K.A. (Jun 16, 2012)

-Death- said:


> what do u mean ?

Click to collapse



He's just self obsessed..or thats just a fancy way to say me..which infact supports my first statement..


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 16, 2012)

got my logitech tablet keyboard and mouse it is very cool my phone is now almost as aweome as my computer

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Y u be hating?

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## side_effect (Jun 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Y u be hating?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Cuz he is jealous that guy has Droid razr


----------



## K.A. (Jun 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Y u be hating?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



no hating, just (be)rating..

---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------

Gli Sviluppatori di banane Official thread -----> The Developers Of Bananas official thread.

SERIOUSLY? YOU DEVELOP BANANAS? AND YOU CALL IT A MAFIA. W.O.W.


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 16, 2012)

QUICK EDIT....


----------



## K.A. (Jun 16, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> QUICK EDIT....

Click to collapse



That banana development thing makes me LOL every frigging time


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 16, 2012)

Alright self proclaimed trolls. Please step out of the Mafia thread.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## K.A. (Jun 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Alright self proclaimed trolls. Please step out of the Mafia thread.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Y U NO HaVE A RED CARPET?


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Alright self proclaimed trolls. Please step out of the Mafia thread.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



I knew it was a bad idea.............................................................


----------



## side_effect (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## K.A. (Jun 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Alright self proclaimed trolls. Please step out of the Mafia thread.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Self proclaimed :what: ?
Read my sig..


----------



## side_effect (Jun 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Alright self proclaimed trolls. Please step out of the Mafia thread.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 16, 2012)

side_effect said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## K.A. (Jun 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Oh so now the banana makers have a spray development area too?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jun 16, 2012)

You guys can get the **** out now

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## K.A. (Jun 16, 2012)

Blank


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm melting 28 degrees Celsius inside, in my always cold room  

that's 82.4 degrees Fahrenheit for you Americans


----------



## K.A. (Jun 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You guys can get the **** out now
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



We can get the *s out? But there aint no stars in here!!


----------



## trell959 (Jun 16, 2012)

King ACE said:


> We can get the *s out? But there aint no stars in here!!
> 
> K. A. S. E.© - THE TROLL MAFIA.

Click to collapse



Okay. Seriously leave. Your presence isn't wanted here. You disturb this thread's peace.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Okay. Seriously leave. Your presence isn't wanted here. You disturb this thread's peace.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



We need to call in the trollerator.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## K.A. (Jun 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> *Okay.jpg*
> Seriously, leave.
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Fixed that.


----------



## scoffyburito (Jun 16, 2012)

King your too obvious! They might realise soon!

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> We need to call in the trollerator.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



He doesn't know that we have many connections here in this thread 

M_T_M come quick! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Fixed that.
> 
> K. A. S. E.© - THE TROLL MAFIA.

Click to collapse



so you call yourself a troll, eh?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> He doesn't know that we have many connections here in this thread
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse









Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## K.A. (Jun 16, 2012)

Blank


----------



## scoffyburito (Jun 16, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Realise that i'm trolling? I did tell them so...didnt i, people?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But subtly is the way to do it

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## K.A. (Jun 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> so you call yourself a troll, eh?

Click to collapse



Not at all...the only true troll is Sir M_T_M ...

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 16, 2012)

From this day forward, I propose we change the name Troll to Alan.  If you know what I mean 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Thank you. And my condolences for your loss, what happened?

Click to collapse











davidrules7778 said:


> I am sorry BD  what happened?
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



On Pipsqueak's last vet visit we found that she had a kidney infection. We treated with antibiotics but either the antibiotics didn't work or it wasn't enough of a dose....
I give my birds the right diet (pellets, veggies, fruit, some seeds, mineral gravel) I have special lighting for them (full spectrum lighting). I use air filters, don't cook with teflon pans (toxic to birds). I take them for regular avian vet visits.... Sometimes, nothing is enough


Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (Jun 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> From this day forward, I propose we change the name Troll to Alan.  If you know what I mean
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I second that

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 16, 2012)

We have an Alan in here.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Jun 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> We have an Alan in here.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We have multiple in here 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Realise that i'm trolling? I did tell them so...didnt i, people?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Please leave. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Not at all...the only true troll is Sir M_T_M ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



See what you did there

and M_T_M is only power abuser


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Please leave.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Might be Snowflake's first "job". 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (Jun 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Please leave.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well i will...just read your previous post...sad thing that...

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sigh

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sigh
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sigh......

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sigh......
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



What's going on? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 16, 2012)

Killed it  Alan's! Come back! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Killed it  Alan's! Come back!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm here

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jun 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm here
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Yo.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yo.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sup brah

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jun 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sup brah
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



How the Razr? I had one back in the day

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> How the Razr? I had one back in the day
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Its a little wider then I would pick. Not for everyone. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jun 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Its a little wider then I would pick. Not for everyone.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Rooted? Custom rom? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 16, 2012)

Say trolls..do any of you know of a decent free printing apk?
also..ohai 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Rooted? Custom rom?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Rooted stock. Its stable, fast, and gets decent bettery

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jun 16, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Say trolls..do any of you know of a decent free printing apk?
> also..ohai
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



What do you mean? 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...mnlXtG8ozZBFmg-AA&sig2=DNi5df2RIBo7XXCLpX1k4A

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...mnlXtG8ozZBFmg-AA&sig2=DNi5df2RIBo7XXCLpX1k4A
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I need to print a doc from my tablet to my wifi printer 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Rooted stock. Its stable, fast, and gets decent bettery
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Ics leak? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 16, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I need to print a doc from my tablet to my wifi printer
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Try the link I edited into my post.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Try the link I edited into my post.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I did but I need a free one as the one you provided is not free to print 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Ics leak?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nope. Gb. I can't revert back from certain ics leaks. I'd rather stay rooted and wait for ota

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jun 16, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I did but I need a free one as the one you provided is not free to print
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



The app is free, but cost money to print? 

Edit: wait, I think I misunderstood  The app is free for you right? 







watt9493 said:


> Nope. Gb. I can't revert back from certain ics leaks. I'd rather stay rooted and wait for ota
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



+1 on that.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Killed it  Alan's! Come back!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm back. I was making dinner..... 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I did but I need a free one as the one you provided is not free to print
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cloud print? I use it and it's, free

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cloud print? I use it and it's, free
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Link please 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Link please
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



lnk pls*


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Link please
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Apparently, searching for cloud print in Google Play yields this.....
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pauloslf.cloudprint
:beer:
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2012)

Here, I even (re)printed the test page by sending it from my HOX....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



that looks pretty cool


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Meh. Sense 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Meh. Sense
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Sense > Blur
You buying a Razr != a good choice.  
(since I noticed you're now stuck with two of them) 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Meh. Sense
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



I'm with Baby Doll (shockingly). You can't hate on the One X's Sense when you have a RAZR with Moto Blur.

That's like hating on a Corvette when you drive a Civic.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I'm with Baby Doll (shockingly). You can't hate on the One X's Sense when you have a RAZR with Moto Blur.
> 
> That's like hating on a Corvette when you drive a Civic.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I'm shocked. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 17, 2012)

Wow. We sure are dead today

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Wow. We sure are dead today
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yep. How's Ur Note?

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Wow. We sure are dead today

Click to collapse



Yeap.



Babydoll25 said:


> I'm shocked.

Click to collapse



You're shocked? How do you think I feel?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yeap.
> 
> 
> 
> You're shocked? How do you think I feel?

Click to collapse



Like this?
(w/o the sleep deprivation.....)
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 17, 2012)

What do you guys think so far? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What do you guys think so far?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## rr5678 (Jun 17, 2012)

diving in for the quick hello to everyone


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2012)

Leaving for the long goodnight....
G'night.
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Leaving for the long goodnight....
> G'night.
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Night.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 17, 2012)

rr5678 said:


> diving in for the quick hello to everyone

Click to collapse



Who????????

---------

Night. BD


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 17, 2012)

Morning bump.

Working on pilot episode part 2.

/me is on fire from 3 liters of Mountain Dew and Pepsi.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Morning bump.
> 
> Working on pilot episode part 2.
> 
> /me is on fire from 3 liters of Mountain Dew and Pepsi.

Click to collapse



11:00 pm here In California.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## K.A. (Jun 17, 2012)

Top O' the morning to y'all Banana Devs! 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Jun 17, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Top O' the morning to y'all Banana Devs!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's nighttime here.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## K.A. (Jun 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It's nighttime here.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



But aint it almost 12 there?
That post'll apply to you too...after 1 hour 

K. A. S. E.© - THE TROLL MAFIA.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 17, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Top O' the morning to y'all Banana Devs!

Click to collapse







King ACE said:


> But aint it almost 12 there?
> That post'll apply to you too...after 1 hour
> 
> K. A. S. E.© - THE TROLL MAFIA.

Click to collapse



Oh crap, who let the troll in?

Seriously bro. This thread is the wrong place for trolling. And judging from both your profile info and signature, that's something you seem to enjoy.

So in the words of the great Confucius: G.T.F.O.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## K.A. (Jun 17, 2012)

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/news/uefa-open-croatia-disciplinary-proceedings-123000002.html

" UEFA is also investigating reports that a banana was thrown on to the pitch during the match which ended in a 1-1 draw. "


Was...that....you...?


----------



## trell959 (Jun 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Oh crap, who let the troll in?
> 
> Seriously bro. This thread is the wrong place for trolling. And judging from both your profile info and signature, that's something you seem to enjoy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*Alan We got em Jase, but they have a thread of their own.



Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## K.A. (Jun 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> We got em Jase, but they have a thread of their own.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



YeS WE DO


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 17, 2012)

Voting time.meh

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Oh crap, who let the troll in?
> 
> Seriously bro. This thread is the wrong place for trolling. And judging from both your profile info and signature, that's something you seem to enjoy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your profile picture actually makes your post hilarious. 

Sent from my fingers to your face,take it or leave it.


----------



## rr5678 (Jun 17, 2012)

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...-george-w-bush-severed-head-article-1.1096823

they should have left it in there 

And in other news.....

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...it-sexual-education-lessons-article-1.1096699


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2012)

Well, kylas gone. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2012)

hot. weather. dying


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hot. weather. dying

Click to collapse



63°f here 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 17, 2012)

32 here. It's a relief after 40 a couple days ago 

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 32 here. It's a relief after 40 a couple days ago
> 
> Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse



32C indoors here


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 32 here. It's a relief after 40 a couple days ago
> 
> Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse



I hate you now because Greece's goal was luck. Russia's defense was for some reason too far, and the goalkeeper guessed the ball direction  

Anyhow, going to the beach in an hour with my just bought 85€ boardshorts


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 17, 2012)

98 C here

Edit: 98 F here


----------



## boborone (Jun 17, 2012)

Seriously?

Wow. Bye Pipsqueak. We will miss you.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 17, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> 98 C here
> 
> Edit: 98 F here

Click to collapse





King ACE said:


> http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/news/uefa-open-croatia-disciplinary-proceedings-123000002.html
> 
> " UEFA is also investigating reports that a banana was thrown on to the pitch during the match which ended in a 1-1 draw. "
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Prawesome said:


> Your profile picture actually makes your post hilarious.
> 
> Sent from my fingers to your face,take it or leave it.

Click to collapse



Seriously, who let the back door open?

We've got every noob in OT rolling through here 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Well, kylas gone.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Kyla? Is that your dog? Or girlfriend?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Kyla? Is that your dog? Or girlfriend?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Girlfriend. She's coming to your state til august. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Girlfriend. She's coming to your state til august.

Click to collapse



I'd make a comment, but she's probably illegal for me. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I'd make a comment, but she's probably illegal for me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



She's 15 turning 16. Stay away fool. Ill drag you behind my truck.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> She's 15 turning 16. Stay away fool. Ill drag you behind my truck.

Click to collapse



Technically illegal and definitely immoral.

I'm a 25 and older kind of guy. 

As for your truck, I'll just give you the Zimmerman treatment. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Technically illegal and definitely immoral.
> 
> I'm a 25 and older kind of guy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ill put money her dad is 3 times the size of you.  if she so desires, I can have you hunted like an animal 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2012)

Coffee? My kingdom for a coffee?

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Coffee? My kingdom for a coffee?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I've had tea on since 6 Bridget 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2012)

Tec 9 for trade on Craigslist. The f***
Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 17, 2012)

Sup, mafiosos.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Ill put money her dad is 3 times the size of you.  if she so desires, I can have you hunted like an animal

Click to collapse





Aww...young love is so cute.

Unfortunately if her dad was 3 times the size of me he'd be unable to move. And hunting me like an animal? Heh, good luck.




Babydoll25 said:


> Coffee? My kingdom for a coffee?

Click to collapse



Sorry BD, only booze here. Vodka?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I've had tea on since 6 Bridget
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



May I have a cup of tea please? 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 17, 2012)

Holy ****, I'm laughing my ass off. 
http://thefemitheist.blogspot.pt/2012/05/sexual-harassment-list.html

"If any man is to ever do any of these things, he is guilty of sexual harassment and perhaps even rape:
16) Asking a woman to smile"

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> May I have a cup of tea please?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Its cold nao 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Tec 9 for trade on Craigslist. The f***
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



It's a semi-auto. 

Not really a big deal, as there's close to half a dozen brands that have been creating their own "tec-9's" for years.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 17, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Holy ****, I'm laughing my ass off.
> http://thefemitheist.blogspot.pt/2012/05/sexual-harassment-list.html
> 
> "If any man is to ever do any of these things, he is guilty of sexual harassment and perhaps even rape:
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, did you read the comments? Lol

Total hilarity.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Dude, did you read the comments? Lol
> 
> Total hilarity.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Read the other articles, it's even funnier. I'm not even sure if this girl is a great troll or the most retarded person on earth. Either way, this is hilarious

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> It's a semi-auto.
> 
> Not really a big deal, as there's close to half a dozen brands that have been creating their own "tec-9's" for years.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Ew, civilian firearm variants.

wait, I have over forty firearms in my basement

oops

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Ew, civilian firearm variants.
> 
> wait, I have over forty firearms in my basement
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And you take massive poos and are metro 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> And you take massive poos and are metro
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



... orz

MY LEGEND WILL LIVE ON

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2012)

:sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::screwy:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> ... orz
> 
> MY LEGEND WILL LIVE ON
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Wtf is your avitar

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 17, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Ew, civilian firearm variants.
> 
> wait, I have over forty firearms in my basement
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You too? Yay! I haz a gun range buddy!







obsidianchao said:


> ... orz
> 
> MY LEGEND WILL LIVE ON
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Yes....what is that avatar? It's like a rejected Pokemon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You too? Yay! I haz a gun range buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



With teh downs!

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You too? Yay! I haz a gun range buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



IT'S A SMUGLEAF

Er, a Snivy, according to Nintendo.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 17, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> IT'S A SMUGLEAF
> 
> Er, a Snivy, according to Nintendo.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Hyehhh?...Don't tell me it has a name!?







Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



The dudes staring at the bent over chick = priceless.

(Don't castrate me Almighty femitheist!) :screwy:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> The dudes staring at the bent over chick = priceless.
> 
> (Don't castrate me Almighty femitheist!) :screwy:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



WTH is a femitheist?
On another note, boys will be boys..... :beer:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 17, 2012)

CCCcaffeine overdose 
And I'm off to shot a concert 

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> WTH is a femitheist?
> On another note, boys will be boys..... :beer:
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



See blog link a couple pages back. She's a delusional psychopath who wants to (literally) castrate all men and create a new world order of atheist, feminists, hell bent on "feminizing" the world of men.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Jun 17, 2012)

/facepalm 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2012)

@everyone, ignore teh troll, it will kill itself
it's only looking for attention and you're giving it what it needs

-not mtm-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> See blog link a couple pages back. She's a delusional psychopath who wants to (literally) castrate all men and create a new world order of atheist, feminists, hell bent on "feminizing" the world of men.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



That is the opposite of me. I'm more the "if I don't like you, I'll throw a brick at your head" type.....otherwise, 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 17, 2012)

Amazing weekend sofar!  10th wedding anniversary last night with an awesome dinner and hotel stay.

Today, we're taking our girls to the beach for Fathers Day.  My life does not suck!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2012)

At the bar with Lisa

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2012)

Wake up people!!
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wake up people!!
> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bewbs

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Bewbs
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2012)

Have a drink on me.....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Have a drink on me.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Don't mind if I do 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Don't mind if I do
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Which kind of beer do you want?
Or maybe hard liquor?
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Which kind of beer do you want?
> Or maybe hard liquor?
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Guinness 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Guinness
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



K. Coming right up. :beer::beer:


Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 17, 2012)

Beer is gross

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Beer is gross
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Guinness

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jun 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Guinness
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



I've tried it.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Beer is gross
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse







Well, here.....
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2012)

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Beer is gross
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Gross? GROSS? Why?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 18, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Gross? GROSS? Why?

Click to collapse



I would disagree with trell. I don't think beer is gross, I just prefer to get drunk faster. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (Jun 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> WTH is a femitheist?
> On another note, boys will be boys..... :beer:
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes they will.  Both me and my best bud have girls with giant booties. I love watching guys check em out.

* iTouched Epic


----------



## boborone (Jun 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well, here.....
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Tell Lisa I says hi.

* iTouched Epic


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I would disagree with trell. I don't think beer is gross, I just prefer to get drunk faster.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



U just need to drink more alcohol by volume beers I had 4 10%/volume last night and was drunk pretty quick. Also this week I am going to buy my new laptop hopefully 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Jun 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I would disagree with trell. I don't think beer is gross, I just prefer to get drunk faster.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse











LordManhattan said:


> Gross? GROSS? Why?

Click to collapse



Meh, maybe its because I haven't tried it enough. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 18, 2012)

My plan for the end of my incredible weekend?

Gonna drink a ton of that **** trell hates :beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My plan for the end of my incredible weekend?
> 
> Gonna drink a ton of that **** trell hates :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Have a Guinness or 2 for little old me. I can't partake In your festivities since I have chrons.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 18, 2012)

Can't find the what are you listening to thread, so i'll leave it here :

It's 5am. Been listening to Led Zeppelin for the past 2 hours.. and it feels so strange ... Ever clicked the replay button  over 10 times on a song? And without getting bored of it... like you just want more because its so perfect .. anyone?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Can't find the what are you listening to thread, so i'll leave it here :
> 
> It's 5am. Been listening to Led Zeppelin for the past 2 hours.. and it feels so strange ... Ever clicked the replay button  over 10 times on a song? And without getting bored of it... like you just want more because its so perfect .. anyone?

Click to collapse



some f4g ruined my 666 thanks in the ban thread


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> some f4g ruined my 666 thanks in the ban thread

Click to collapse



I'd do it, but seems like I'm late... 
And this is the moment I realise that I have to wake up in less than 5 hours 

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I'd do it, but seems like I'm late...
> And this is the moment I realise that I have to wake up in less than 5 hours
> 
> Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse



I have to wake up in less than 3-4


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I have to wake up in less than 3-4

Click to collapse



Well, I'm not going for taking it straight. Im off to sleep . 'Night mate 

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Edit: ****. Sun is going up. Fffffuuuuuuu


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Well, I'm not going for taking it straight. Im off to sleep . 'Night mate
> 
> Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse



same here, morning mate


----------



## trell959 (Jun 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Can't find the what are you listening to thread, so i'll leave it here :
> 
> It's 5am. Been listening to Led Zeppelin for the past 2 hours.. and it feels so strange ... Ever clicked the replay button  over 10 times on a song? And without getting bored of it... like you just want more because its so perfect .. anyone?

Click to collapse



I've been listening to Avenged sevenfold all day 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> some f4g ruined my 666 thanks in the ban thread

Click to collapse



I never got to see mine. Last I saw I was at 664. Logged in next and it was at 668. Ahhh


----------



## boborone (Jun 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I've been listening to Avenged sevenfold all day
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm sorry. I'm sitting at my favorite bar watching superbad on a projector.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





* iTouched Epic


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> I never got to see mine. Last I saw I was at 664. Logged in next and it was at 668. Ahhh

Click to collapse



I'm proud to say that you were the one that gave me #666.  OK, ass kissing done. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm proud to say that you were the one that gave me #666.  OK, ass kissing done.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



739


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> 739

Click to collapse



670...I can do this "allll niiiiight loooong!"

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 670...I can do this "allll niiiiight loooong!"
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



mtm will delete em if we keep it up


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> mtm will delete em if we keep it up

Click to collapse



Yeah.  Haha.  I think I was quoting a movie, but I don't remember which one.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah.  Haha.  I think I was quoting a movie, but I don't remember which one.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



We're in irc if you wanna come


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 18, 2012)

So guys, I haven't been feeling well for the past weeks, adding to the fact I have major parent issues (may get divorced, but I'm trying my hardest to prevent that)... So I'll be gone for a few days/weeks... 

Cya guys!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 18, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> So guys, I haven't been feeling well for the past weeks, adding to the fact I have major parent issues (may get divorced, but I'm trying my hardest to prevent that)... So I'll be gone for a few days/weeks...
> 
> Cya guys!

Click to collapse



Hold it together dude, and best of luck to you.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 18, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> So guys, I haven't been feeling well for the past weeks, adding to the fact I have major parent issues (may get divorced, but I'm trying my hardest to prevent that)... So I'll be gone for a few days/weeks...
> 
> Cya guys!

Click to collapse



Good luck Pistachio. You'll most probably need it


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> So guys, I haven't been feeling well for the past weeks, adding to the fact I have major parent issues (may get divorced, but I'm trying my hardest to prevent that)... So I'll be gone for a few days/weeks...
> 
> Cya guys!

Click to collapse



take your time, hope things get better with you 

Sent from the brick


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 18, 2012)

I love My Little Pony (no homo)

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 18, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> I love My Little Pony (no homo)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



I love my awesome pics I took last night at the concert 


but I'm too bored to start editing


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I love my awesome pics I took last night at the concert
> 
> 
> but I'm too bored to start editing

Click to collapse



What band?

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 18, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> What band?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



a local band that invited me to shoot pics.. nothing major, but it was my first concert shooting . Here's a video of them live(last years concert)


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 18, 2012)

I was really looking forward to grabbing an HTC One series variant, but with the signal strength, software and hardware issues, I'm kind of worried lol. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I was really looking forward to grabbing an HTC One series variant, but with the signal strength, software and hardware issues, I'm kind of worried lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Signal strength can't be any worse then that pos nexus

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jun 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Signal strength can't be any worse then that pos nexus
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



lol +1

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> lol +1
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Morning bud. I hear you have to stand on top of a Verizon tower to make a call 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Morning bud. I hear you have to stand on top of a Verizon tower to make a call
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Morning bud. I hear you have to.stand on top of a TMobile tower to get 4GLT...aww, I'm sorry 

Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Morning bud. I hear you have to.stand on top of a TMobile tower to get 4GLT...aww, I'm sorry
> 
> Pfft......haterz gonna hate

Click to collapse



Not in my area. We get 7 megs down 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Signal strength can't be any worse then that pos nexus

Click to collapse





Pft. This coming from a guy who has a Droid RAZR. You're not even worth my time to argue with.




trell959 said:


> lol +1

Click to collapse





watt9493 said:


> Morning bud. I hear you have to stand on top of a Verizon tower to make a call

Click to collapse



Let me know when you grow up and stop making stupid decisions in life. Or get a real phone. Either or will work.



M_T_M said:


> Morning bud. I hear you have to.stand on top of a TMobile tower to get 4GLT...aww, I'm sorry
> 
> Pfft......haterz gonna hate

Click to collapse



^^This





watt9493 said:


> Not in my area. We get 7 megs down

Click to collapse



Awww...7mb/s? That's cute. I think I get that 2 miles out to sea.

Must be your ****ty phone hardware getting in the way.

Last I checked my LTE on the low end was running 25mb/s.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Jun 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Pft. This coming from a guy who has a Droid RAZR. You're not even worth my time to argue with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Pft. This coming from a guy who has a Droid RAZR. You're not even worth my time to argue with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lte is so over saturated and congested in my area I'm lucky if I get 7megs down. People use it like home internet and tether 8 devices to one phone and make the ping monstrous. Lte isn't all its cracked up to be. Especially when over saturated. 




That's the best Lte does in my home. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Lte is so over saturated and congested in my area I'm lucky if I get 7megs down. People use it like home internet and tether 8 devices to one phone and make the ping monstrous. Lte isn't all its cracked up to be. Especially when over saturated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's when you rig an antenna to your house that operates on the same bands, and sends out massive, times pulses of interference just to piss people off.

And you're complaining about 7mb/s? Bro less than five years ago 3G was still in the dark ages, and mobile internet was trash. F*****g kids these days.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> That's when you rig an antenna to your house that operates on the same bands, and sends out massive, times pulses of interference just to piss people off.
> 
> And you're complaining about 7mb/s? Bro less than five years ago 3G was still in the dark ages, and mobile internet was trash. F*****g kids these days.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I'm not complaining, its the standard for my town. T-Mobile, att, hell even SPRINT can get 7 megs. Not Verizon Lte.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm not complaining, its the standard for my town. T-Mobile, att, hell even SPRINT can get 7 megs. Not Verizon Lte.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse





Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1138352
> 
> Pfft......haterz gonna hate

Click to collapse



Verizon. Its every phone I've ever had. My tbolt, I used a charge for a day (those radios blow), I now have this RAZR and it gets the best signal of all of them

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> I love My Little Pony (no homo)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



how can anything related to mlp be not homo?

Sent from the brick


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> how can anything related to mlp be not homo?
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



If you're a brony

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> If you're a brony
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



yeah, brony is another synonym for homo

Sent from the brick


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> yeah, brony is another synonym for homo
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Like obs? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Like obs?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



yeah, and now idavid

Sent from the brick


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 18, 2012)

Whats UP?!?!!?

As soon as this laptop pops back in stock i am ordering it!!

SPECS:

Product Features

    4 USB 3.0 ports
    For fast digital video, audio and data transfer. One port features USB 3.0 PowerShare.
    Built-in Intel® Centrino® 2230 wireless networking card (802.11b/g/n)
    Connect to the Internet without wires.
    Bluetooth interface
    Easily link with other Bluetooth-enabled devices, such as a mobile phone or MP3 player.
    Integrated 10/100 Ethernet LAN
    For quick and easy wired Web connection.
    Weighs 6.1 lbs. and measures just 1.2" – 1.3" thin
    For portable power.
    Aluminum-clad design
    Offers durability and a stylish look.
    Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Edition 64-bit operating system preinstalled
    Provides a stable platform for word processing, Web navigation, gaming, media storage and more.
    Software package included
    With Microsoft Office Starter 2010 (product key card required for activation; sold separately).
    Intel, Pentium, Celeron, Centrino, Core, Viiv, Intel Inside and the Intel Inside logo are trademarks or registered trademarks of Intel Corporation or its subsidiaries in the United States and other countries.
    From our expanded online assortment; not available in all Best Buy stores
    3rd Gen Intel® Core™ i7-3612QM processor
    Features a 2.1GHz processor speed with Turbo Boost up to 3.1GHz.
    Intel® Core™ i7 processor
    Features 8-way processing for ultimate smart performance. Intel® Turbo Boost Technology delivers extra performance when you need it and increased energy efficiency when you don't.
    8GB DDR3 memory
    For multitasking power.
    DVD±RW/CD-RW drive
    Create custom DVDs and CDs.
    15.6" high-definition display
    With TrueLife technology and 1920 x 1080 resolution showcases movies and games in stunning clarity.
    1TB Serial ATA hard drive (5400 rpm)
    Offers spacious storage and fast read/write times.
    AMD Radeon HD 7730M graphics
    Feature 2GB dedicated video memory for lush images with intricate detail. HDMI output for connection to an HDTV.
    Built-in 1.0MP HD webcam and digital microphone
    Make it easy to video chat with family and friends.
    8-in-1 media reader
    Supports Secure Digital, High Speed Secure Digital, Secure Digital High Capacity, SDXC, MultiMediaCard, Memory Stick, Memory Stick PRO and xD-Picture Card formats.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Whats UP?!?!!?
> 
> As soon as this laptop pops back in stock i am ordering it!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You forgot the price.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You forgot the price.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



1050 

The asus is outta my credit limit on my best buy card, i would have to pay out of pocket for sales tax


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> 1050
> 
> The asus is outta my credit limit on my best buy card, i would have to pay out of pocket for sales tax

Click to collapse



Hmmm...maybe sell a kidney and invest the remainder?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hmmm...maybe sell a kidney and invest the remainder?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Ya....... but honestly these specs pretty much match the asus but i get a TB hard drive and it looks nicer.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya....... but honestly these specs pretty much match the asus but i get a TB hard drive and it looks nicer.

Click to collapse



If you like Dell, then go for it.

I have Asus, and it's rock solid to the core.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> If you like Dell, then go for it.
> 
> I have Asus, and it's rock solid to the core.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Well dell seems to be a little less expensive and from my experience with dell is that they last a very long time, i bet asus does as well, just i am paying another 2 hundred for a smaller hard drive and a blueray player, (which i don't need) and different graphics card  

Those are the only differences between the 2:

Which graphics card is better:

Graphics Controller Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Graphics Controller Model: GeForce GT 635M 


Or

AMD Radeon HD 7730M graphics


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well dell seems to be a little less expensive and from my experience with dell is that they last a very long time, i bet asus does as well, just i am paying another 2 hundred for a smaller hard drive and a blueray player (which i don't need) as i am not willing to buy bluerays they are too expensive... TPB ftw.
> 
> That is the only difference between the 2:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Technically they are roughly equivalent, but I've never had an Nvidia where the drivers weren't finished at time of purchase.

.02

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Technically they are roughly equivalent, but I've never had an Nvidia where the drivers weren't finished at time of purchase.
> 
> .02
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



hmm...

Well i will see, if the dell pops back in stock soon i will probably go with that but if it is not in stock by july 1st then i will probaly go with the asus.

I need a new laptop for my trip


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> hmm...
> 
> Well i will see, if the dell pops back in stock soon i will probably go with that but if it is not in stock by july 1st then i will probaly go with the asus.
> 
> I need a new laptop for my trip

Click to collapse



Don't get me wrong, both are valid options. I just have a preference for Asus because of the amazing customer service I've received.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Don't get me wrong, both are valid options. I just have a preference for Asus because of the amazing customer service I've received.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



ya and they are the number 2 most reliable laptop with lenovo being 1 and mac being 3 

Dells are good though and they have better customer service then HP, i am not buying another hp again, and dells seem to last a long time.

---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------

Hey jase how long have you had your asus and have you had any problems with it?

I am actually now considering getting the asus today!!! 

Since all over the web asus seems to kill dell in reliabilty and no overheating issues or anything like that.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya and they are the number 2 most reliable laptop with lenovo being 1 and mac being 3
> 
> Dells are good though and they have better customer service then HP, i am not buying another hp again, and dells seem to last a long time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have an Asus Republic of Gamers.

I've had it for 7 months.

I use it roughly 6-9 hours a day continuously.

I've not had any overheating issues or problems with the hardware. The only things I had issue with are the little rubber feet on the bottom of it, but that's my fault for being so rough with them.

I do run a Turbo modifier so that the processor always runs maxed out, and the graphics card in it is overclocked.

Edit: I also leave it on 24/7.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I have an Asus Republic of Gamers.
> 
> I've had it for 7 months.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man i really am having a hard time to decide what one i want, i am dropping quite some money on this and want it to last 5-10 years. Both dell and asus seem to be hand and hand for reliabilty just seems 

This is hard


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Man i really am having a hard time to decide what one i want, i am dropping quite some money on this and want it to last 5-10 years. Both dell and asus seem to be hand and hand for reliabilty just seems
> 
> This is hard

Click to collapse



Heh. You'll probably be buying another one within 3-4 years.

Once you start going high end on hardware, you'll keep wanting to go higher and higher.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Heh. You'll probably be buying another one within 3-4 years.
> 
> Once you start going high end on hardware, you'll keep wanting to go higher and higher.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



LOL your probaly  right, i had my hp laptop for 3 years and now i am looking to buy another one    i still don't know what one will have better cooling, this is one thing i have had issues with with my hp probaly cause the idiots put the fan on the bottom of the laptop 

I just wish best buy would give me a little bit more credit limit on my card and i think i would have the asus now  

It does look nice and i am sure it will meet my needs


----------



## trell959 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi all.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sup trell 

What do u think ASUS or DELL?


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Sup trell
> 
> What do u think ASUS or DELL?

Click to collapse



Sup troll


----------



## trell959 (Jun 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Sup trell
> 
> What do u think ASUS or DELL?

Click to collapse



I know nothing about laptops as far as brand. Sorry.

Hey M_T_M

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Sup troll

Click to collapse



Sup oh holy ruler 

Guess what i had this weekend? 
.










































Homemade mexican hotdogs so much better then guelo canelos 

Benefit of having a mexican gf  Her mom and family make bomb ass mexican food 

---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> I know nothing about laptops as far as brand. Sorry.
> 
> Hey M_T_M
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



ok i know i am not getting an hp, way to many issues i have had in the past,

I never actually owned an ASUS but everyone online says they are great.

I have used dells desktops at all my jobs and at my moms house and laptops seem nice too.

I am going to do a lot of heavy streaming on it and just wasn't something that can handle that without overheating. I think i may just go for the dell. The asus i want is overpriced for a blueray player and a smaller hard drive and seems dated...

Plus i really dislike the look of the asus keyboard style cramming a 10 key on a small keyboard. Just have to wait for the dell to go back in stock and i will purchase that.


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 18, 2012)

Sup Mr. RC 



trell959 said:


> I know nothing about laptops as far as brand. Sorry.
> 
> Hey M_T_M
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You know the rules and so do I.....pics or you have ingested a large amount of Peyote and hallucinated through out the entire weekend 

Also...GF Mexican, eh? 
How that happen? 


davidrules7778 said:


> Sup oh holy ruler
> 
> Guess what i had this weekend?
> Home made mexican hotdogs so much better then guelo canelos
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Sup Mr. RC
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ill post one tonight when i eat the 2 i brought home 

Yes my gf is mexican.. 

Problem?


----------



## trell959 (Jun 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ok i know i am not getting an hp, way to many issues i have had in the past,
> 
> I never actually owned an ASUS but everyone online says they are great.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been looking into getting one. I didn't know Hp's weren't reliable, what problems did you have? I mainly want one just to fool around on. Videos, some stuff for my phone ( like Odin). I'm traumatized to use Odin on a desktop because last time I was using Odin to get back to stock on my Captivate, the power went out and hard bricked it  




M_T_M said:


> Sup Mr. RC

Click to collapse



What goes on? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I've been looking into getting one. I didn't know Hp's weren't reliable, what problems did you have? I mainly want one just to fool around on. Videos, some stuff for my phone ( like Odin). I'm traumatized to use Odin on a desktop because last time I was using Odin to get back to stock on my Captivate, the power went out and hard bricked it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Problems with my 2 hps i have are Overheating cause of the design flaw of putting fans on the bottom of it, plus screen dying out...

Plus their support Blows Monkey d***


----------



## trell959 (Jun 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Problems with my 2 hps i have are Overheating cause of the design flaw of putting fans on the bottom of it, plus screen dying out...
> 
> Plus their support Blows Monkey d***

Click to collapse



What do you think about me getting something like a Mac book pro, then just dual booting between Ubuntu and windows? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What do you think about me getting something like a Mac book pro, then just dual booting between Ubuntu and windows?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I already gave you my advice. Bad idea. $$$$$$$$

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jun 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I already gave you my advice. Bad idea. $$$$$$$$
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Multiple opinions brah 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I was really looking forward to grabbing an HTC One series variant, but with the signal strength, software and hardware issues, I'm kind of worried lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Variant? You mean the crappy version that AT&T has? Ew..

Get the international version. Some have noticed an attenuation issue with wifi but, I don't have any, problems with mine... 
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I've been looking into getting one. I didn't know Hp's weren't reliable, what problems did you have? I mainly want one just to fool around on. Videos, some stuff for my phone ( like Odin). I'm traumatized to use Odin on a desktop because last time I was using Odin to get back to stock on my Captivate, the power went out and hard bricked it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My HP is awesome. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Multiple opinions brah
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't have the $$$$ you do

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Variant? You mean the crappy version that AT&T has? Ew..
> 
> Get the international version. Some have noticed an attenuation issue with wifi but, I don't have any, problems with mine...
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not necessarily AT&T....

For now I may just get an SGS3 and keep an eye on HTC.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What do you think about me getting something like a Mac book pro, then just dual booting between Ubuntu and windows?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hmm overpriced garbage 

Your funeral...

Completely up to u, I think I am going for sure with dell!! Looks nicer and is cheaper for a bigger hard drive and same specs just need to wait til the are back in stock 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Not necessarily AT&T....
> 
> For now I may just get an SGS3 and keep an eye on HTC.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I love my One X. The camera is tremendous. The screen is beautiful. It's a sleek phone and I'm really glad I got it. Im definitely getting the T-Mobile variant of the SGSIII on June 21st though.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I love my One X. The camera is tremendous. The screen is beautiful. It's a sleek phone and I'm really glad I got it. Im definitely getting the T-Mobile variant of the SGSIII on June 21st though.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



And I like my razr

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jun 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My HP is awesome.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



My sister has one and it seems fine 







watt9493 said:


> I don't have the $$$$ you do
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse




What happened to your $4000 in the bank 




davidrules7778 said:


> Hmm overpriced garbage
> 
> Your funeral...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I'll pass on the Mac idea...lol

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> And I like my razr
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse









Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I am glad he finally sorta got a decent phone i think.. but Motorola=


----------



## trell959 (Jun 18, 2012)

I remember I had a classic Motorola Razor. In red 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I remember I had a classic Motorola Razor. In red
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I wanted one so bad but the time the came to sprint they were old and not popular any more...

But as for android devices, ugh there screens


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I am glad he finally sorta got a decent phone i think.. but Motorola=

Click to collapse



Motorola= worst choice in handsets behind LG....that's saying something.
However, Cam you know I'm only kidding and if you really like the razr, I'm happy for you. 

Seriously.
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I remember I had a classic Motorola Razor. In red
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh gawd. Not THAT phone again....
I hated those. 
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What happened to your $4000 in the bank
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Its 5790 now. Plus the 40

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I remember I had a classic Motorola Razor. In red
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I had one of those too.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I had one of those too.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



I had a Nokia 8920.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I wanted one so bad but the time the came to sprint they were old and not popular any more...
> 
> But as for android devices, ugh there screens

Click to collapse



They were soo cool lol







watt9493 said:


> Its 5790 now. Plus the 40
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse














watt9493 said:


> I had one of those too.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse




after that I made the worst decision of my like and got an lg vu. 






Babydoll25 said:


> Oh gawd. Not THAT phone again....
> I hated those.
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



C'mon you know they were cool 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> They were soo cool lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 18, 2012)

GRRR

BEST BUY Y U NO HAVE MORE OF THE LAPTOP I WANT NAO?!?!?!

I will give u money!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> GRRR
> 
> BEST BUY Y U NO HAVE MORE OF THE LAPTOP I WANT NAO?!?!?!
> 
> I will give u money!!!!

Click to collapse



Because best buy doesn't like you

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Because best buy doesn't like you
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hehe

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Because best buy doesn't like you
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 18, 2012)

What should I make for dinner?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> What should I make for dinner?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Tacos


----------



## trell959 (Jun 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Tacos

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



*4k

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 18, 2012)

Steak tacos (soft) with yellow rice and a 
Chopped salad it is....
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 18, 2012)

Guys are there any new tablets coming out? I have my eye on the Galaxy tab 2 10.1 but feel like i need a better processor...


----------



## trell959 (Jun 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Guys are there any new tablets coming out? I have my eye on the Galaxy tab 2 10.1 but feel like i need a better processor...

Click to collapse



I'm so exited for the Galaxy Note 10.1!! I know I won't/can't get it though 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm so exited for the Galaxy Note 10.1!! I know I won't/can't get it though
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



This. ^^^^
I think I'll wait for the Note 2 (5.5in??)
I still have a Galaxy Tab 10.1 (1st gen) and it's enough for now
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm so exited for the Galaxy Note 10.1!! I know I won't/can't get it though
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



WHAT?!?!?! 

Galaxy note 10.1 

I think i will wait for that when is that coming?


----------



## trell959 (Jun 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> This. ^^^^
> I think I'll wait for the Note 2 (5.5in??)
> I still have a Galaxy Tab 10.1 (1st gen) and it's enough for now
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm definitely getting the Note 2. I can't wait! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm definitely getting the Note 2. I can't wait!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I know. Me wants. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> WHAT?!?!?!
> 
> Galaxy note 10.1
> 
> I think i will wait for that when is that coming?

Click to collapse



Apparently, soon. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> WHAT?!?!?!
> 
> Galaxy note 10.1
> 
> I think i will wait for that when is that coming?

Click to collapse



I heard around August-October

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I heard around August-October
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I saw july 30th, but that could be false, maybe birthday present if it comes in october.

I think i definetly want it it has nice specs and has 32gb internal memory 

AND THAT AWESOME STYLUS!!!


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ill post one tonight when i eat the 2 i brought home
> 
> Yes my gf is mexican..
> 
> Problem?

Click to collapse



Not me but usually Mexican ladies tend to boss around non Mexican boyfriends.....that's what I heard


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Not me but usually Mexican ladies tend to boss around non Mexican boyfriends.....that's what I heard

Click to collapse



First 2 years yes next 2 years no, will see what comes the next 2


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> First 2 years yes next 2 years no, will see what comes the next 2

Click to collapse



So it is true then!!??  

Wow! always thought that was a myth


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> So it is true then!!??
> 
> Wow! always thought that was a myth

Click to collapse



I think all girls are bossy and crazy 

But you learn how to diffuse things after awhile and once they are happy with there job,life and school which it has been good the past year, 

Girls are a handful


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I think all girls are bossy and crazy
> 
> But you learn how to diffuse things after awhile and once they are happy with there job,life and school which it has been good the past year,
> 
> Girls are a handful

Click to collapse



And yet I can almost asure you that you have no plans to marry her anytime soon 

Edit:Aww...too personal?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> And yet I can almost asure you that you have no plans to marry her anytime soon
> 
> Edit:Aww...too personal?

Click to collapse



Nope, i want to be more financially stable with a real career before i get into marriage or kids and i am still young


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Nope, i want to be more financially stable with a real career before i get into marriage or kids and i am still young

Click to collapse



is she working? If so...marry her and post pics


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> is she working? If so...marry her and post pics

Click to collapse



Working as in I could live with her forever? Maybe and if I do I will post pics  

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 18, 2012)

Employment working you troll 
On teh marriage thing...dooooooo eeeeeet!!! 


davidrules7778 said:


> Working as in I could live with her forever? Maybe and if I do I will post pics
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse





Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Employment working you troll
> On teh marriage thing...dooooooo eeeeeet!!!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well duh  why wouldn't she be we are both working and going to school 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 19, 2012)

Just put eagles blood on my friends g2x. Man it flies 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Just put eagles blood on my friends g2x. Man it flies
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



still a sucky phone....

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> still a sucky phone....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



He didn't pay a penny. So free>latest tech

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## ivanxov3rx (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi all. Sorry I haven't been posting here. I still would like to become a part of this family.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> He didn't pay a penny. So free>latest tech
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Free + sucky != a good deal.
Sucky tech is still sucky tech even if it's free....
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Free + sucky != a good deal.
> Sucky tech is still sucky tech even if it's free....
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Your logic =! Valid. And he gets 8 megs down with the latest radios. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 19, 2012)

ivanxov3rx said:


> Hi all. Sorry I haven't been posting here. I still would like to become a part of this family.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA

Click to collapse



You will have to wait for jase and the don to arrive before we can make a decision. Keep an eye on this thread tomorrow and post when they are here..... 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 19, 2012)

Sorry not posting a lot lately. Been going through a lot and have a ton on my plate. Been reading this thread though keeping up.


Rl just kicking my ass. I'm not drinking. Had two last night. First in a couple weeks. Just don't even feel like drinking.

* iTouched Epic


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

aFtErNoOn bUmP


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> aFtErNoOn bUmP

Click to collapse



Morning bump.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 19, 2012)

Afternoon  got my jig today but now i have no splash screen 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 19, 2012)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!

got my phone back from the repair center. And whats the best? its a replacement 100% new   \o/


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 19, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!
> 
> got my phone back from the repair center. And whats the best? its a replacement 100% new   \o/

Click to collapse



Awesome man ! xD the windows one yes ?

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 19, 2012)

/me is writing four articles today.

*sigh* Why did I have to pick the interesting stuff?  lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> /me is writing four articles today.
> 
> *sigh* Why did I have to pick the interesting stuff?  lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



One of them being my second interview I imagine?  

Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awesome man ! xD the windows one yes ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Yep. I managed to get a new lumia 800 in 1/3 of the retail price. 
Like a Don


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 19, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Yep. I managed to get a new lumia 800 in 1/3 of the retail price.
> Like a Don

Click to collapse




XDXD lol awesone dude  

Now you and hus work on that app  

And unlucky jase xD
Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> And unlucky jase xD
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Don't be. I enjoy this too much. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 19, 2012)

Guess what i just ordered? 
GRRR M_T_M 

---------- Post added at 09:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 AM ----------









Product Features

    4 USB 3.0 ports
    For fast digital video, audio and data transfer. One port features USB 3.0 PowerShare.
    Built-in Intel® Centrino® 2230 wireless networking card (802.11b/g/n)
    Connect to the Internet without wires.
    Bluetooth interface
    Easily link with other Bluetooth-enabled devices, such as a mobile phone or MP3 player.
    Integrated 10/100 Ethernet LAN
    For quick and easy wired Web connection.
    Weighs 6.1 lbs. and measures just 1.2" – 1.3" thin
    For portable power.
    Aluminum-clad design
    Offers durability and a stylish look.
    Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Edition 64-bit operating system preinstalled
    Provides a stable platform for word processing, Web navigation, gaming, media storage and more.
    Software package included
    With Microsoft Office Starter 2010 (product key card required for activation; sold separately).
    Intel, Pentium, Celeron, Centrino, Core, Viiv, Intel Inside and the Intel Inside logo are trademarks or registered trademarks of Intel Corporation or its subsidiaries in the United States and other countries.
    From our expanded online assortment; not available in all Best Buy stores
    3rd Gen Intel® Core™ i7-3612QM processor
    Features a 2.1GHz processor speed with Turbo Boost up to 3.1GHz.
    Intel® Core™ i7 processor
    Features 8-way processing for ultimate smart performance. Intel® Turbo Boost Technology delivers extra performance when you need it and increased energy efficiency when you don't.
    8GB DDR3 memory
    For multitasking power.
    DVD±RW/CD-RW drive
    Create custom DVDs and CDs.
    15.6" high-definition display
    With TrueLife technology and 1920 x 1080 resolution showcases movies and games in stunning clarity.
    1TB Serial ATA hard drive (5400 rpm)
    Offers spacious storage and fast read/write times.
    AMD Radeon HD 7730M graphics
    Feature 2GB dedicated video memory for lush images with intricate detail. HDMI output for connection to an HDTV.
    Built-in 1.0MP HD webcam and digital microphone
    Make it easy to video chat with family and friends.
    8-in-1 media reader
    Supports Secure Digital, High Speed Secure Digital, Secure Digital High Capacity, SDXC, MultiMediaCard, Memory Stick, Memory Stick PRO and xD-Picture Card formats.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Guess what i just ordered?
> GRRR M_T_M
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



A prosthetic leg? Sorry. I'm in a terrible mood.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> A prosthetic leg? Sorry. I'm in a terrible mood.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



whats wrong?


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Guess what i just ordered?
> GRRR M_T_M  coolstorybro.jpg

Click to collapse



what I do?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> what I do?

Click to collapse



U know what u did


----------



## trell959 (Jun 19, 2012)

Xda 2013 is so cool


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Xda 2013 is so cool

Click to collapse



MEH its ok... 

Maybe i will get used to it tho..


----------



## K.A. (Jun 19, 2012)

A dark theme would have been nice..


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 19, 2012)

King ACE said:


> A dark theme would have been nice..

Click to collapse



AW HA!! that is why it is throwing me off  

+1


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 19, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Xda 2013 is so cool

Click to collapse



Waitwut? 

Also awesome David 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Waitwut?
> 
> Also awesome David
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



the theme settings in options 

Its ok...

Also i have to wait til july 2nd maybe earlier if i get lucky to get my laptop tho, i think i made a good choice and glad i didn't buy the xps back then 

This one has a better graphics card 2gb dedicated rather then 1 and a TB hard drive and looks cooler


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Xda 2013 is so cool

Click to collapse



should have gone metro.. j/s


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> should have gone metro.. j/s

Click to collapse



Hey fellow WP7.5 user


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey fellow WP7.5 user

Click to collapse



ohi dex, got Tango?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> ohi dex, got Tango?

Click to collapse








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Where is the MANGO TANGO FLAVOR??


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> ohi dex, got Tango?

Click to collapse



not sure.. but it says 7.5


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

inb4 android backup apps

---------- Post added at 09:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> not sure.. but it says 7.5

Click to collapse



does the OS version have 8337 in it?
if so, you have tango


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> inb4 android backup apps
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



they don't have a backup app on Wp7


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> inb4 android backup apps
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nope. 8107, so I guess still Mango?
anyway.. just registered it with AppHub. What cool stuff can i do now?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> they don't have a backup app on Wp7

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, I'm still searching, no clear answer  



dexter93 said:


> nope. 8107, so I guess still Mango?
> anyway.. just registered it with AppHub. What cool stuff can i do now?

Click to collapse



Yep Mango
Hopefully a lot


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I'm not sure, I'm still searching, no clear answer
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No developer over there made a backup app?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> No developer over there made a backup app?

Click to collapse



there is one, but his thread is dead.. so probably it wont work 
I'm trying another one


----------



## K.A. (Jun 19, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1346276

See if this helps..ignore if this is the one you referred to as dead thread..

---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------

http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/reinstaller-backup-recover-deleted-apps-to-your-wp7-account/

This too..sounds real


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 19, 2012)

King ACE said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1346276
> 
> See if this helps..ignore if this is the one you referred to as dead thread..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the first one says not for custom roms LOL 


The second i wonder if it does app data... 

Not that i care as i have android and have TB


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> whats wrong?

Click to collapse



Ill text you teh infos. Does anyone know a good weather widget besides beautiful Widgets and go?

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 19, 2012)

Husam is this the dead thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1379571

This looks useful but looks old..


----------



## K.A. (Jun 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> the first one says not for custom roms LOL
> 
> 
> The second i wonder if it does app data...
> ...

Click to collapse



Same here..Android and TB FTW


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 19, 2012)

We should just abolish WP7 and pave the way for Windows 8.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 19, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Same here..Android and TB FTW

Click to collapse



yep i use to like WM but then when i saw what they did to Windows phone, 

I was like: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Move to android..


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

King ACE said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1346276
> 
> See if this helps..ignore if this is the one you referred to as dead thread..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The first one is a complete backup, backsup everything, so if I was able to restore after flashing a new ROM, it will go back to the old one

the other one doesn't work with *cough* piracy *cough* 

I found another one, but it's in chinese


----------



## K.A. (Jun 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> We should just abolish WP7 and pave the way for Windows 8.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Isnt windows 8 only for tablets??
Btw i have it on my pc 

K. A. S. E.© - THE TROLL MAFIA.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 19, 2012)

Watt:


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 19, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Isnt windows 8 only for tablets??
> Btw i have it on my pc
> 
> K. A. S. E.© - THE TROLL MAFIA.

Click to collapse



u dont say.jpg 

what arevthe minimum requirements ??? does the windows 7 stuff work on windows 8???


----------



## K.A. (Jun 19, 2012)

-RDR- said:


> u dont say.jpg
> 
> what arevthe minimum requirements ??? does the windows 7 stuff work on windows 8???

Click to collapse



Windows 8 is still not fully functional so even a person with half a brain will keep windows 7 too..

K. A. S. E.© - THE TROLL MAFIA.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Ill text you teh infos. Does anyone know a good weather widget besides beautiful Widgets and go?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Hd widgets? Widget weather donate? 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 19, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Windows 8 is still not fully functional so even a person with half a brain will keep windows 7 too..
> 
> K. A. S. E.© - THE TROLL MAFIA.

Click to collapse



So you never answered my question: are you looking for Mafia membership?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So you never answered my question: are you looking for Mafia membership?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Idk about him. He would need serious interrogation until we can be sure he's right for the mafia. :what:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## K.A. (Jun 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So you never answered my question: are you looking for Mafia membership?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Nup no...got one back in the SGA OT..

Yeah..you're looking here as if you really care..


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hd widgets? Widget weather donate?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't have any way to pay. Free 4x1 preferred :/

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## K.A. (Jun 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Idk about him. He would need serious interrogation until we can be sure he's right for the mafia. :what:
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Serious interrogation?  

Just Bring It.

Yeah..you're looking here as if you really care..


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 19, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Serious interrogation?
> 
> Just Bring It.
> 
> Yeah..you're looking here as if you really care..

Click to collapse



If you aren't looking to become part of the mafia, DON'T POST HERE. 
THIS IS A MEMBERS ONLY THREAD.
GTFO.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## K.A. (Jun 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> If you aren't looking to become part of the mafia, DON'T POST HERE.
> THIS IS A MEMBERS ONLY THREAD.
> GTFO.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Y U NO keep it private then? 

Yeah..you're looking here as if you really care..


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 19, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Y U NO keep it private then?
> 
> Yeah..you're looking here as if you really care..

Click to collapse



Get out. Get out. Get out. Get out. Get out. Get out. Get out. Get out. Get out. Get out. Get out. Get out. Get out. Get out. 
GET OUT NOW!

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## K.A. (Jun 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Get out. Get out. Get out. Get out. Get out. Get out. Get out. Get out. Get out. Get out. Get out. Get out. Get out. Get out.
> GET OUT NOW!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Which one of those "get out"s should i listen to?

Yeah..you're looking here as if you really care..


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 19, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Which one of those "get out"s should i listen to?
> 
> Yeah..you're looking here as if you really care..

Click to collapse



All of them. You're not a troll. You're a minor annoyance. Like a fly. Get the hell out and don't come back. I'm done for today. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 19, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Which one of those "get out"s should i listen to?

Click to collapse



Seriously bro, you should listen to the lady. Even the mods leave us be for good reasons, so if you're just looking for a place to annoy people go elsewhere.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 19, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Which one of those "get out"s should i listen to?
> 
> Yeah..you're looking here as if you really care..

Click to collapse



The one that you don't want to listen may be mine mate 

I know trolls and you may just be messing with the wrong beehive here 

So, if you plan to stay and chat with them...do so...but try your best not to annoy anyone here...mmkay?


----------



## K.A. (Jun 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Seriously bro, you should listen to the lady. Even the mods leave us be for good reasons, so if you're just looking for a place to annoy people go elsewhere.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Firstly...i wa'nt here to be trolling...ok? You can see my today's posts..and yes..i am going...i got a thread back home to see anyways..

Yeah..you're looking here as if you really care..


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 19, 2012)

So....on another note. T-Mobile just announced pricing for the SGSIII.  279$ AFTER a 50$ MIR. IDK if it's the 16gb or the 32gb.....,:what::what::what:

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> The one that you don't want to listen may be mine mate
> 
> I know trolls and you may just be messing with the wrong beehive here
> 
> So, if you plan to stay and chat with them...do so...but try your best not to annoy anyone here...mmkay?

Click to collapse



D'AWWWWWW


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> So....on another note. T-Mobile just announced pricing for the SGSIII. 279$ AFTER a 50$ MIR. IDK if it's the 16gb or the 32gb.....,:what::what::what:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I thought the 16gb was 179 and the 32gb was 279? Still a huge price gap for 16gb of space. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## K.A. (Jun 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> The one that you don't want to listen may be mine mate
> 
> I know trolls and you may just be messing with the wrong beehive here
> 
> So, if you plan to stay and chat with them...do so...but try your best not to annoy anyone here...mmkay?

Click to collapse



Oh well yes..

And yes i WASNT annoying anyone..you can check my posts for today if you dont believe me..and no i'm not here to troll too..the SGA OT is enough..
Sorry if anyone got annoyed by my behavior.

Yeah..you're looking here as if you really care..


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 19, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Oh well yes..
> 
> And yes i WASNT annoying anyone..you can check my posts for today if you dont believe me..and no i'm not here to troll too..the SGA OT is enough..
> Sorry if anyone got annoyed by my behavior.
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't get me wrong mate...we don't have an issue with anyone visiting but giving the same respect that you or anyone can ask for 

Please do visit and talk to this guys as their are a very tight family. Once you get to know them, you may never leave ever again 

Cheers,

PS: I've been watching you since yesterday


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 19, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Oh well yes..
> And yes i WASNT annoying anyone..you can check my posts for today if you dont believe me..and no i'm not here to troll too..the SGA OT is enough..
> Sorry if anyone got annoyed by my behavior.
> 
> Yeah..you're looking here as if you really care..

Click to collapse



Two steps forward, one step back.

I understand you weren't trying to annoy anyone, but the fact is that your presence is difficult when we don't know where you stand. 

The core group has been here for a while and understand each other (despite past misgivings). As such when a new person comes along who refuses to answer any questions and calls himself the king of trolls, we get agitated.

Oh, and don't argue with M_T_M. When a Senior Mod has the official title of Ruler of Trolls, he's probably the wrong person to fvck with.

That being said, unless you're here for membership, you need to go. I'm explaining all this so you understand where we're coming from, and hopefully leave in peace.

Sincerely,
Jase

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## K.A. (Jun 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Don't get me wrong mate...we don't have an issue with anyone visiting but giving the same respect that you or anyone can ask for
> 
> Please do visit and talk to this guys as their are a very tight family. Once you get to know them, you may never leave ever again
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup sure'o 
 nice..

PS : since yesterday??
What wrong have i done to have the ROT spying on me??
Find anything interesting, sire?

Yeah..you're looking here as if you really care..


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Don't get me wrong mate...we don't have an issue with anyone visiting but giving the same respect that you or anyone can ask for
> 
> Please do visit and talk to this guys as their are a very tight family. Once you get to know them, you may never leave ever again
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yep u just have to take the newbie abuse, i went through it thanks to husam 

But they are cool people in here and to me very close friends even M_T_M 

I can't believe i said that last part, even tho he annoys me daily


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> yep u just have to take the newbie abuse, i went through it thanks to husam
> 
> But they are cool people in here and to me very close friends even M_T_M
> 
> I can't believe i said that last part, even tho he annoys me daily

Click to collapse



erick erick erick


----------



## K.A. (Jun 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Two steps forward, one step back.
> 
> I understand you weren't trying to annoy anyone, but the fact is that your presence is difficult when we don't know where you stand.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sorry for that.

Argue with MTM? I aint even that mad mate..
Ya sure i'll just be gone peacefully

Yeah..you're looking here as if you really care..


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> erick erick erick

Click to collapse



i am over that now that i know who erick is 

I have been here long enough to know everything and you should be nicer to me  I did buy part of that nice new phone you got


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> i am over that now that i know who erick is
> 
> I have been here long enough to know everything and you should be nicer to me  I did buy part of that nice new phone you got

Click to collapse



Haha. I've got some decent articles coming out in the next few days. Maybe even a couple featured ones...so...yay!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Haha. I've got some decent articles coming out in the next few days. Maybe even a couple featured ones...so...yay!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Cool 

Look forward to reading them


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> i am over that now that i know who erick is
> 
> I have been here long enough to know everything and you should be nicer to me  I did buy part of that nice new phone you got

Click to collapse



gtfo noob


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> BTW...love your signature David
> 
> So thoughtful

Click to collapse



U know i was kinda enough to say you were a friend but i think i am going to retract that soon enough 

U getting into my personal posts too far!!!! 

---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> gtfo noob

Click to collapse



F Y A


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> U know i was kinda enough to say you were a friend but i think i am going to retract that soon enough
> 
> U getting into my personal posts too far!!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wow, take it easy mate


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> U MAD TOUGH?
> 
> I'll stop if you want me too

Click to collapse



see signature nao


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!!
> 
> Also...I'll stop now

Click to collapse



Y U LITTLE!!!!!!! 

It was one thing to edit my posts, but your in my personal signature is not cool


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 19, 2012)

that was a cool sig. nice work


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> that was a cool sig. nice work

Click to collapse



+1 on that

did you manage to run the "apps"?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Oka.....this will be the last time I mees with you or any of your posts
> 
> 
> I'm cool with that

Click to collapse



somehow i don't believe you, just stay out of my sig... posts are fine every so often (definition of so often for you is everyday  for me would be once a week)


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> somehow i don't believe you, just stay out of my sig... posts are fine every so often (definition of so often for you is everyday  for me would be once a week)

Click to collapse



I will David....no more messing with ya 

No trolling. I do believe that those who want to be left alone need to be left alone


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I will David....no more messing with ya
> 
> No trolling. I do believe that those who want to be left alone need to be left alone

Click to collapse



trolling is so 2011


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> +1 on that
> 
> did you manage to run the "apps"?

Click to collapse



some yes, some no. 
idk wtf is wrong


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> trolling is so 2011

Click to collapse



Damn right. The new big thing is Orc'ing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> some yes, some no.
> idk wtf is wrong

Click to collapse



maybe some has security on them such as OEM apps, they might not work
also, you need an interop unlock or a full unlock in order to make all apps work

in other  news, just flashed a new rom 

---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 AM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> Damn right. The new big thing is Orc'ing.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



what's that?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> what's that?

Click to collapse



http://wiki.feministsf.net/index.php?title=Orcing


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 19, 2012)

Who wants some nutri meals and alfalfa hay? 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> http://wiki.feministsf.net/index.php?title=Orcing

Click to collapse



Lulz. Got damned right.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lulz. Got damned right.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



LOL i was wondering what it was and just did a quick google search and that was the first result


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> http://wiki.feministsf.net/index.php?title=Orcing

Click to collapse



I see


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 19, 2012)

You people are wacky. Orcing? :what::what::what::what::what::what:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You people are wacky. Orcing? :what::what::what::what::what::what:
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes. It's coordinated, gang level, trolling. On steroids.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 19, 2012)

Anything interesting happening here?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 19, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Anything interesting happening here?

Click to collapse



orcing


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> maybe some has security on them such as OEM apps, they might not work
> also, you need an interop unlock or a full unlock in order to make all apps work
> 
> in other  news, just flashed a new rom
> ...

Click to collapse



Cant flash a rom, because the bootloader is locked on this hardware revision. I guess I'll have to crack it open when I get some time


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yes. It's coordinated, gang level, trolling. On steroids.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Dayum.....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> orcing

Click to collapse



Nothing new then?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Cant flash a rom, because the bootloader is locked on this hardware revision. I guess I'll have to crack it open when I get some time

Click to collapse



lol, you should


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 19, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Nothing new then?

Click to collapse



Hey LM

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol, you should

Click to collapse



after exams,I'm gonna find a way to downgrade that.. whether it likes it, or not


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 19, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Nothing new then?

Click to collapse



nah 

Except i ordered my new laptop 








Product Features

    4 USB 3.0 ports
    For fast digital video, audio and data transfer. One port features USB 3.0 PowerShare.
    Built-in Intel® Centrino® 2230 wireless networking card (802.11b/g/n)
    Connect to the Internet without wires.
    Bluetooth interface
    Easily link with other Bluetooth-enabled devices, such as a mobile phone or MP3 player.
    Integrated 10/100 Ethernet LAN
    For quick and easy wired Web connection.
    Weighs 6.1 lbs. and measures just 1.2" – 1.3" thin
    For portable power.
    Aluminum-clad design
    Offers durability and a stylish look.
    Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Edition 64-bit operating system preinstalled
    Provides a stable platform for word processing, Web navigation, gaming, media storage and more.
    Software package included
    With Microsoft Office Starter 2010 (product key card required for activation; sold separately).
    Intel, Pentium, Celeron, Centrino, Core, Viiv, Intel Inside and the Intel Inside logo are trademarks or registered trademarks of Intel Corporation or its subsidiaries in the United States and other countries.
    From our expanded online assortment; not available in all Best Buy stores
    3rd Gen Intel® Core™ i7-3612QM processor
    Features a 2.1GHz processor speed with Turbo Boost up to 3.1GHz.
    Intel® Core™ i7 processor
    Features 8-way processing for ultimate smart performance. Intel® Turbo Boost Technology delivers extra performance when you need it and increased energy efficiency when you don't.
    8GB DDR3 memory
    For multitasking power.
    DVD±RW/CD-RW drive
    Create custom DVDs and CDs.
    15.6" high-definition display
    With TrueLife technology and 1920 x 1080 resolution showcases movies and games in stunning clarity.
    1TB Serial ATA hard drive (5400 rpm)
    Offers spacious storage and fast read/write times.
    AMD Radeon HD 7730M graphics
    Feature 2GB dedicated video memory for lush images with intricate detail. HDMI output for connection to an HDTV.
    Built-in 1.0MP HD webcam and digital microphone
    Make it easy to video chat with family and friends.
    8-in-1 media reader
    Supports Secure Digital, High Speed Secure Digital, Secure Digital High Capacity, SDXC, MultiMediaCard, Memory Stick, Memory Stick PRO and xD-Picture Card formats.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> nah
> 
> Except i ordered my new laptop
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y U NO STOP TEASING?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> nah
> 
> Except i ordered my new laptop
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How many frickin times you gonna post that damn list? 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Y U NO STOP TEASING?

Click to collapse



U jelly? 

Well its teasing me as i don't get it til july 2nd according to best buy hopefully i can get it by mid next week

---------- Post added at 03:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> How many frickin times you gonna post that damn list?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



How many times is it going to get quoted before i stop posting the list?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> U jelly?
> 
> Well its teasing me as i don't get it til july 2nd according to best buy hopefully i can get it by mid next week
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Next time you post it I'm gonna throw a brick at you and Snowflake is gonna poop on your head. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Next time you post it I'm gonna throw a brick at you and Snowflake is gonna poop on your head.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



maybe i will just shorten it next time


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Next time you post it I'm gonna throw a brick at you and Snowflake is gonna poop on your head.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



dooooooooooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> U jelly?
> 
> Well its teasing me as i don't get it til july 2nd according to best buy hopefully i can get it by mid next week
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



in other news
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
ErickErick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
ErickErick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
ErickErick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 19, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> in other news
> Erick
> Erick
> Erick
> ...

Click to collapse



agreed.

Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 19, 2012)

*SHORT LIST!!! Bring on the brick i have le shield*







Product Features:




        4 USB 3.0 ports
     One port features USB 3.0 PowerShare.
    Built-in Intel® Centrino® 2230 wireless networking card (802.11b/g/n)
    Bluetooth interface
    Integrated 10/100 Ethernet LAN
    Weighs 6.1 lbs. and measures just 1.2" – 1.3" thin
    Aluminum-clad design
    Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Edition 64-bit operating system preinstalled
    Provides a stable platform for word processing, Web navigation, gaming, media storage and more.
    Software package included
    With Microsoft Office Starter 2010 (product key card required for activation; sold separately).
    3rd Gen Intel® Core™ i7-3612QM processor
    Features a 2.1GHz processor speed with Turbo Boost up to 3.1GHz.
    Intel® Core™ i7 processor
    Features 8-way processing for ultimate smart performance. Intel® Turbo Boost Technology delivers extra performance when you need it and increased energy efficiency when you don't.
    8GB DDR3 memory
    DVD±RW/CD-RW drive
    15.6" high-definition display
    With TrueLife technology and 1920 x 1080 resolution 
    1TB Serial ATA hard drive (5400 rpm)
    AMD Radeon HD 7730M graphics
    Feature 2GB dedicated video memory  
    HDMI output for connection to an HDTV.
    Built-in 1.0MP HD webcam and digital microphone
    8-in-1 media reader


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Product Features
> 
> 4 USB 3.0 ports
> One port features USB 3.0 PowerShare.
> ...

Click to collapse



if you really want to put up a list, put it in



         here


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 19, 2012)

And now for something you'll really enjoy. 




Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 19, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> if you really want to put up a list, put it in
> 
> 
> 
> here

Click to collapse



goes the same with your Erick spam  

EDIT IN HIDE BOX NAO !!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



ouch


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> ouch

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 19, 2012)

BTW u whiners i put it in a hide box


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> BTW u whiners i put it in a hide box

Click to collapse






Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
ErickErick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Erick
> Erick
> Erick
> Erick
> ...

Click to collapse






        Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
ErickErick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
ErickErick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 20, 2012)

So my wife just made another one of her accounting "boo boos", and I've been informed that we have $0 to our names.  I love the woman, but this is twice in 3 months.







Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Erick
> Erick
> Erick
> Erick
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for spamming


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for spamming

Click to collapse



wrong thread noob


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> wrong thread noob

Click to collapse



nope


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So my wife just made another one of her accounting "boo boos", and I've been informed that we have 0$ to our names.  I love the woman, but this is twice in 3 months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



N0 MONEY 

That sounds bad 

---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> nope

Click to collapse



yep


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> N0 MONEY
> 
> That sounds bad
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is bad.  Very bad. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> N0 MONEY
> 
> That sounds bad
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NOPE!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> NOPE!

Click to collapse



YEP!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> YEP!

Click to collapse



gtfo


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It is bad.  Very bad.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



well u could sell your computer 

---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> gtfo

Click to collapse



you gtfo


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> well u could sell your computer
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I get paid on Friday.  I'm not selling.  Its not about the money....its about two such horrible instances of mismanagemt of the money we did have.  I'll live.  But I really wanted to pick up some beers after work today.  Guess not.



Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> well u could sell your computer
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I gtfo'd you first!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I get paid on Friday.  I'm not selling.  Its not about the money....its about two such horrible instances of mismanagemt of the money we did have.  I'll live.  But I really wanted to pick up some beers after work today.  Guess not.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I used to drink during the week, but it was getting to expensive so i moved it to weekend only.. 

---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> I gtfo'd you first!

Click to collapse



you gtfo'd first!
gtfo'd first!
first!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I used to drink during the week, but it was getting to expensive so i moved it to weekend only..

Click to collapse



I can afford it, but she wiped us out by double paying our two highest bills.  I told her not to do it on her phone....her ehem....iPhone....

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can afford it, but she wiped us out by double paying our two highest bills.  I told her not to do it on her phone....her ehem....iPhone....
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



ouch double payment 

I pay using the chase app sometimes and never have that issue. 

Usually i use the website cause i can pay multiple bills in 1 submission


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So my wife just made another one of her accounting "boo boos", and I've been informed that we have $0 to our names.  I love the woman, but this is twice in 3 months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do what I do. Keep everything in your name. Have several accounts. Give her an account in her name with her money and a few extra bucks from you if you want. Get a gas card. (mobil, Exxon ect) and let her have cash. That's exactly how I have it setup in my house. I have everything in my name and I pay all the bills. Sparky gives me a set amount every week for rent (sometimes  ) He can keep his pay, has a gas card for gas (i pay the bill he's an authorized user) and I don't have "accounting boo boos" and I can pay all the bills with or without sparky. I've done it this way for awhile and my finances have never been better. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 20, 2012)

its a spam!!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 20, 2012)

:/ I hate having such an old vehicle 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> its a spam!!!!

Click to collapse



Could u possibly direct me via link of this so called spam? 

What is spam?

Where am I?

Do you like penguins?

donut tire? 

---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------




watt9493 said:


> :/ I hate having such an old vehicle
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



me too


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> :/ I hate having such an old vehicle
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



at least you've got one...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Do what I do. Keep everything in your name. Have several accounts. Give her an account in her name with her money and a few extra bucks from you if you want. Get a gas card. (mobil, Exxon ect) and let her have cash. That's exactly how I have it setup in my house. I have everything in my name and I pay all the bills. Sparky gives me a set amount every week for rent (sometimes  ) He can keep his pay, has a gas card for gas (i pay the bill he's an authorized user) and I don't have "accounting boo boos" and I can pay all the bills with or without sparky. I've done it this way for awhile and my finances have never been better.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



All very good ideas.  This is only a recent problem.  Typical iPhone user she is...


But after 10 years of smooth sailing with joint accounts, I see no reason to allocate separate finances.  We'll get through it.  I mentioned it here in a moment of frustration.  I'll temper it next time.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> its a spam!!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



lol. take a look here


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Could u possibly direct me via link of this so called spam?
> 
> What is spam?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you have? I just went to auto zone asking to get my check engine light scanned, and they looked at me funny cause I have a 94 with odb1 emissions. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> lol. take a look here

Click to collapse



postception 

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------




watt9493 said:


> What do you have? I just went to auto zone asking to get my check engine light scanned, and they looked at me funny cause I have a 94 with odb1 emissions.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



not as old as yours 

98blazer


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> All very good ideas.  This is only a recent problem.  Typical iPhone user she is...
> 
> 
> But after 10 years of smooth sailing with joint accounts, I see no reason to allocate separate finances.  We'll get through it.  I mentioned it here in a moment of frustration.  I'll temper it next time.
> ...

Click to collapse



Tell if She uses her phone to pay bills you're selling the iPhone and getting her a Nokia 3310?

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> its a spam!!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## shahkam (Jun 20, 2012)

Luka magnota rocco has pleaded not guilty !

Swyped From My Sexy Sensation.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse









---------- Post added at 04:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------




shahkam said:


> Luka magnota rocco has pleaded not guilty !
> 
> Swyped From My Sexy Sensation.

Click to collapse



Do we know you?

If not GTFO!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> lol. take a look here

Click to collapse



How in the he......??

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> How in the he......??
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



hehehehe 

also, take a look at the title....


----------



## shahkam (Jun 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ---------- Post added at 04:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why so mean  

Swyped From My Sexy Sensation.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2012)

shahkam said:


> Why so mean
> 
> Swyped From My Sexy Sensation.

Click to collapse



Welcome to the mafia thread, now GTFO!


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 20, 2012)

shahkam said:


> Why so mean
> 
> Swyped From My Sexy Sensation.

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2012)

wait a sec, don't go I remember your uesrname form somewhere

---------- Post added at 03:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 AM ----------

Finally finished tweaking/downloading apps on my phone


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 20, 2012)

dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



Hey hey hey! That's my job 

I have no freaking idea what's going on, but Tits or GTFO!  I'll leave again now.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Hey hey hey! That's my job
> 
> I have no freaking idea what's going on, but Tits or GTFO!  I'll leave again now.

Click to collapse



late LM is late


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 20, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> late LM is late

Click to collapse



Say what? I'm not late


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Say what? I'm not late

Click to collapse



Your late.
Late to the party
Late on the rent
Late in the morning
Late late late late late late LATE!

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 20, 2012)

reading about all the ways i can brick my razr gives me a headache. i need a drink.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> reading about all the ways i can brick my razr gives me a headache. i need a drink.

Click to collapse



You're lucky you don't own one of the many Samsung phones that can superbrick because of the MMC_CAP_ERASE bug. 
Now there's A HEADACHE. 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## shahkam (Jun 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> wait a sec, don't go I remember your uesrname form somewhere
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 AM ----------
> 
> Finally finished tweaking/downloading apps on my phone

Click to collapse



Probably random pic thread :O can i b mafia plzzzz  

Swyped From My Sexy Sensation.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

Wait....did anyone else read the thread title? Because I think I'm hallucinating.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You're lucky you don't own one of the many Samsung phones that can superbrick because of the MMC_CAP_ERASE bug.
> Now there's A HEADACHE.
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



-.- 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Wait....did anyone else read the thread title? Because I think I'm hallucinating.

Click to collapse



LOL just noticed.. he died from owning a WP7 device  

---------- Post added at 08:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 PM ----------




shahkam said:


> Probably random pic thread :O can i b mafia plzzzz
> 
> Swyped From My Sexy Sensation.

Click to collapse



depends on this:

www.areyoufeelinglucky.com


----------



## trell959 (Jun 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You're lucky you don't own one of the many Samsung phones that can superbrick because of the MMC_CAP_ERASE bug.
> Now there's A HEADACHE.
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Even the phones with a non faulty eMMC chip set can still become super bricked.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Wait....did anyone else read the thread title? Because I think I'm hallucinating.

Click to collapse



Yup. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Even the phones with a non faulty eMMC chip set can still become super bricked.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



But it's more likely with a faulty eMMC chip. Following that mess gave me a headache....

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> But it's more likely with a faulty eMMC chip. Following that mess gave me a headache....

Click to collapse



BD, I assume when the Nexus Tablet hits at the end of the month, you will be acquiring one?

~Jaseglenn4


----------



## trell959 (Jun 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> BD, I assume when the Nexus Tablet hits at the end of the month, you will be acquiring one?
> 
> ~Jaseglenn4

Click to collapse



No. 


We're awaiting the arrival of the Galaxy Note 10.1.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> No.
> 
> 
> We're awaiting the arrival of the Galaxy Note 10.1.

Click to collapse



Wow BD. You got really manly all of a sudden.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Jun 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Wow BD. You got really manly all of a sudden.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Tell me more about this Nexus tablet.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 20, 2012)

Anyone been playing starship commander? Very fun game.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Anyone been playing star ship commander? Very fun game.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Just finished an article on it. Should be up in the next day or two. Definitely an awesome game!


----------



## trell959 (Jun 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Just finished an article on it. Should be up in the next day or two. Definitely an awesome game!

Click to collapse



That's what I wanted to ask you about. News writers. Are you free to write about anything, or are you assigned a certain thread/ subject? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> That's what I wanted to ask you about. News writers. Are you free to write about anything, or are you assigned a certain thread/ subject?

Click to collapse



We can write about anything on XDA (basically).

If it's an app, exploit, ROM cherry pop, new device, or anything in between it's basically fair game to be claimed.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 20, 2012)

Guys, what happens if i don't resign my Verizon contract and go to a different carrier? Can i keep my cell phone number.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jun 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> We can write about anything on XDA (basically).
> 
> If it's an app, exploit, ROM cherry pop, new device, or anything in between it's basically fair game to be claimed.
> 
> ~Jasecloud4

Click to collapse



Ah I see. 

On another note, I am looking into this Nexus tablet. 







watt9493 said:


> Guys, what happens if i don't resign my Verizon contract and go to a different carrier? Can i keep my cell phone number.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Usually, yes. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

F*ck. Morning bump...anything good going on?


----------



## trell959 (Jun 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> F*ck. Morning bump...anything good going on?

Click to collapse



Usually. About to go to sleep, asthma kicks up and now I can't sleep.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Usually. About to go to sleep, asthma kicks up and now I can't sleep.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Meh, I'm hyped off of several 24oz cans of Mountain Dew variants.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Meh, I'm hyped off of several 24oz cans of Mountain Dew variants.

Click to collapse



My RAZR for a rezound? Hm. Should i?

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jun 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> My RAZR for a rezound? Hm. Should i?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



It depends. ARE YOU GOING TO LISTEN THIS TIME? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It depends. ARE YOU GOING TO LISTEN THIS TIME?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Probably gonna get a nexus. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 20, 2012)

ZOMBIE 

I'd say morning.. but I didnt sleep at all


----------



## trell959 (Jun 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Probably gonna get a nexus.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



:thumbup:







dexter93 said:


> ZOMBIE
> 
> I'd say morning.. but I didnt sleep at all

Click to collapse



What's going on? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's going on?

Click to collapse



Tired me is tired of stupid entitled people.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 20, 2012)

I want this now.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I want this now.

Click to collapse



Dafuq? 

It's like someone took Little Big Planet and Paper Mario, and smashed them together for console.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> BD, I assume when the Nexus Tablet hits at the end of the month, you will be acquiring one?
> 
> ~Jaseglenn4

Click to collapse



Yup

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Probably gonna get a nexus.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Get rid of Verizon..... Then get a new phone. 

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Get rid of Verizon..... Then get a new phone.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



I thought he was going to T-Mobile  wth is going on with his phone stuff

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I thought he was going to T-Mobile  wth is going on with his phone stuff
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



He was....but he couldn't wait to get a new phone.... 

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I want this now.

Click to collapse



those fireballs are awesome LOL

I want that too is that really from E3?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I thought he was going to T-Mobile  wth is going on with his phone stuff
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Etf is expensive. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yup

Click to collapse



I knew it. IT'S GOING TO BE AWESOME!!!!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I knew it. IT'S GOING TO BE AWESOME!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



How big is it? I read it was only 7inch screen


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> How big is it? I read it was only 7inch screen

Click to collapse



7 inches is more than enough to satisfy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> 7 inches is more than enough to satisfy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



rather have 10.1 note with cool stylus  

---------- Post added at 09:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 AM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> 7 inches is more than enough to satisfy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Also:


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I knew it. IT'S GOING TO BE AWESOME!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Jelly bean. 

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Jelly bean.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



Yup. Tis going to be amazing. And cheap. Did I mention CHEAP!?

I want quad core POWAH!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yup. Tis going to be amazing. And cheap. Did I mention CHEAP!?
> 
> I want quad core POWAH!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



how much space is it coming with? Any rumors of space inside and sd card slot?

Does look cheap with a powerful quad core processor, just wish the screen was bigger, plus i have my eye on note 10.1


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 20, 2012)

America's Finest City, checking in...good morning Mafia 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> America's Finest City, checking in...good morning Mafia
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



what up, no one is ever on here at this hour


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 20, 2012)

1 pm eastern time. Sup guys. I'm going on an 8 day carnival cruise next month. They charge a ridiculous amount of money for Wi-Fi access. Who bets I won't ha e signal in the middle of the ocean? This guy. -.-

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> 1 pm eastern time. Sup guys. I'm going on an 8 day carnival cruise next month. They charge a ridiculous amount of money for Wi-Fi access. Who bets I won't ha e signal in the middle of the ocean? This guy. -.-
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



U won't want to be on the internet with all the awesome stuff you can do on a cruise 

Even more if your 21 or older


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> U won't want to be on the internet with all the awesome stuff you can do on a cruise
> 
> Even more if your 21 or older

Click to collapse



I'm only 18. My girlfriend still wants to talk to me and see pictures and stuff. I got an external power pack for that reason. -.-

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> those fireballs are awesome LOL
> 
> I want that too is that really from E3?

Click to collapse



Nah, don't think so


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yup. Tis going to be amazing. And cheap. Did I mention CHEAP!?
> 
> I want quad core POWAH!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Kai (tegra3 SOC) + JELLY BEAN + 199$ + Nexus unlockable bootloader= YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 20, 2012)

I dont understand :-( what is this awesome device yiu speak of :-( :-D

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Kai (tegra3 SOC) + JELLY BEAN + 199$ + Nexus unlockable bootloader= YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!

Click to collapse



Damn right. I'm going to be first in line for one.



MacaronyMax said:


> I dont understand :-( what is this awesome device *you* speak of :-( :-D

Click to collapse



Imagine, if you will, Jesus coming down from heaven and having a love child with Google, that has been raised by Asus. That is the device of which we speak.

~Jaseglenn4


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2012)

HEY HEY HEY!!
Maybe my throat hurts, but I'm still alive, wtf is with the thread title


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> HEY HEY HEY!!
> Maybe my throat hurts, but I'm still alive, wtf is with the thread title

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> HEY HEY HEY!!
> Maybe my throat hurts, but I'm still alive, wtf is with the thread title

Click to collapse



Please be quiet, you're dead remember?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Please be quiet, you're dead remember?

Click to collapse



see above post and see tags


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm only 18. My girlfriend still wants to talk to me and see pictures and stuff. I got an external power pack for that reason. -.-
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Wait wait wait. You're 18, but your girlfriend is 15?

What are you a cradle robber? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Wait wait wait. You're 18, but your girlfriend is 15?
> 
> What are you a cradle robber?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse





yikes!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Damn right. I'm going to be first in line for one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds good  i couldbt find anytging though :-(

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> yikes!!!

Click to collapse



Yeap. That's what I'm saying. 







MacaronyMax said:


> Sounds good  i couldbt find anytging though :-(

Click to collapse









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Please be quiet, you're dead remember?

Click to collapse



oh yeah, sorry


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sounds good  i couldbt find anytging though :-(
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



ASUS,7inch screen that awesome processor, pure google, very inexpensive is all you need to know


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 20, 2012)

Release date  ? 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Release date  ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



???????????????  

I kinda what the 10.1 note tho


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ???????????????
> 
> I kinda what the 10.1 note tho

Click to collapse



Release is supposed to be at Google I/O which is the 27/28.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ???????????????
> 
> I kinda what the 10.1 note tho

Click to collapse



? is it out ? 

Not seen that either xD

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Release is supposed to be at Google I/O which is the 27/28.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



oh i thought that was the announcement.. 

@max no just rumors of that as well 

Since i already have a nexus device i think i will go with the note 10.1 for the bigger screen and that smart stylus 

---------- Post added at 11:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 AM ----------

hey guys i have an idea to make a custom case for my galaxy nexus with a fan on it... i am trying to locate a very small fan that can fit not too fatly on a cheap case either rubber or plastic, with some cutout for that fan to cool the back. any ideas?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> oh i thought that was the announcement..
> 
> @max no just rumors of that as well
> 
> Since i already have a nexus device i think i will go with the note 10.1 for the bigger screen and that smart stylus

Click to collapse



Asus confirmed that it would release very shortly thereafter so...

As for the Note 10.1...that's too big for me.

~Jaseglenn4

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Release is supposed to be at Google I/O which is the 27/28.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Ah awesome :-D cheers 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Wait wait wait. You're 18, but your girlfriend is 15?
> 
> What are you a cradle robber?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Yep. Its legal in Pennsylvania 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2012)

ok forget the case ill just buy this: http://www.amazon.com/Travel-Accessories-Micro-Pocket-Fan/dp/B003V18OQ2 and when using tv out put it next to it  My phone gets really hot when using tv out, guess cause its in a case, it being powered and mirroring my phone.. 

I think this is the  smallest fan you can buy that is not a hastle to take with you


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ok forget the case ill just buy this: http://www.amazon.com/Travel-Accessories-Micro-Pocket-Fan/dp/B003V18OQ2 and when using tv out put it next to it  My phone gets really hot when using tv out, guess cause its in a case, it being powered and mirroring my phone..
> 
> I think this is the  smallest fan you can buy that is not a hastle to take with you

Click to collapse



=_=

Eh. That's nice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> =_=
> 
> Eh. That's nice.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



It will also cool me down 

pretty cool if you ask me


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2012)

http://www.tmonews.com/2012/06/t-mobiles-hspa-network-takes-on-lte-in-pc-mags-latest-speed-tests/

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 PM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> Damn right. I'm going to be first in line for one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



first in line after I get mine...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> http://www.tmonews.com/2012/06/t-mobiles-hspa-network-takes-on-lte-in-pc-mags-latest-speed-tests/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We'll see about that. 

Edit:

Interesting news with T-Mobile, however, the grammar on that article was atrocious. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> We'll see about that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



See the article? Yes, do see that... 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> See the article? Yes, do see that...
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



See my edit. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> See the article? Yes, do see that...
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



BD, you're our resident GSM expert. So haz a question nao for you:

Are there any prepay, non-contract plans that use T-Mobile's HSPA+ network? I'm talking for phones AND tablets.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> We'll see about that.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Grammar in most blog posts is atrocious....

I should know that the info in the article is true. I get around 20mbps dl on the Amaze, Sparky gets around 24mbps dl on the Rezound. Verizon has better upload speeds though.....






jaseglenn4 said:


> See my edit.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Grammar in most blog posts is atrocious....
> 
> I should know that the info in the article is true. I get around 20mbps dl on the Amaze, Sparky gets around 24mbps dl on the Rezound. Verizon has better upload speeds though.....

Click to collapse



That's true. Although we here on Portal do our best to minimize grammatical atrocities. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Grammar in most blog posts is atrocious....
> 
> I should know that the info in the article is true. I get around 20mbps dl on the Amaze, Sparky gets around 24mbps dl on the Rezound. Verizon has better upload speeds though.....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Geez, I hardly get those speeds with my phone on my 65mbps home wifi  internet

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> That's true. Although we here on Portal do our best to minimize grammatical atrocities.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I wouldn't consider the portal a "blog" It's  more like a newsfeed.... 
I think anyway....
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I wouldn't consider the portal a "blog" It's  more like a newsfeed....
> I think anyway....
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



True. We're a unique hybrid of awesome all fused into one amazing web page. 

You must have missed my previous question in the flurry of posts. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> BD, you're our resident GSM expert. So haz a question nao for you:
> 
> Are there any prepay, non-contract plans that use T-Mobile's HSPA+ network? I'm talking for phones AND tablets.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Yup. T-Mobile has "monthly 4G" prepaid. There is also, ST (although their data policy is nebulous at best), Simple mobile whilst a well known MVNO on T-Mobile's network has horrendous speeds even on the $60 plan. 
 I would recommend the 30$ 100 min, unl sms, 5gb (high speed) data plan. If you need more than 100min using Google voice with grooveip is a viable option if your willing to spend the time to configure it properly (since we're on xda, I'd say that's a given  )
Tablets would require a SIM slot and the 1700/2100 AWS bands. (the Nexus tablet should) Also, T-Mobile has mobile broadband plans for tablets and hotspots. I pay 39.99$ for 5gbs.
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> True. We're a unique hybrid of awesome all fused into one amazing web page.
> 
> You must have missed my previous question in the flurry of posts. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Nope. ^^^^^^^

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yup. T-Mobile has "monthly 4G" prepaid. There is also, ST (although their data policy is nebulous at best), Simple mobile whilst a well known MVNO on T-Mobile's network has horrendous speeds even on the $60 plan.
> I would recommend the 30$ 100 min, unl sms, 5gb (high speed) data plan. If you need more than 100min using Google voice with grooveip is a viable option if your willing to spend the time to configure it properly (since we're on xda, I'd say that's a given  )
> Tablets would require a SIM slot and the 1700/2100 AWS bands. (the Nexus tablet should) Also, T-Mobile has mobile broadband plans for tablets and hotspots. I pay 39.99$ for 5gbs.
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Okay, so is there any prepaid plan that offers "unlimited" data?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2012)

Also monthly prepaid for tablets
1.5gbs 25$
3.5gbs 35$
5gbs 50$

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Okay, so is there any prepaid plan that offers "unlimited" data?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



T-Mobile throttles, so under an "xda" meaning to unlimited.....NO. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> T-Mobile throttles, so under an "xda" meaning to unlimited.....NO.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



What I mean is, is there a prepaid plan that won't cut off your data completely? Because I can deal with the throttle.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> T-Mobile throttles, so under an "xda" meaning to unlimited.....NO.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Better then sprint 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Better then sprint
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Eh. I have Verizon, but I'm looking to give my kid sister a device, and there's no way in hell I'm going with Verizon's expensive ass data share plan.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> What I mean is, is there a prepaid plan that won't cut off your data completely? Because I can deal with the throttle.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



ST will shut you down with no warning if you go over anywhere from 1.6-30gbs
T-Mobile only throttles but won't cut you off (if you switch to EDGE only then your speeds are around 150-200kbps instead of the 70kbps max while throttled)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> ST will shut you down with no warning if you go over anywhere from 1.6-30gbs
> T-Mobile only throttles but won't cut you off (if you switch to EDGE only then your speeds are around 150-200kbps instead of the 70kbps max while throttled)
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



So what T-Mobile prepaid plan has "unlimited" data but with 5GB throttle?

Because honestly there is a way to get around the throttle. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So what T-Mobile prepaid plan has "unlimited" data but with 5GB throttle?
> 
> Because honestly there is a way to get around the throttle.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Yes. In a nutshell.
Edit: hit the wrong key
The 30$ plan I mentioned has 5gbs and so does the 70$ unlimited talk, text and first 5gbs at high speed plan 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. In a nutshell.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cool well PM me with details, my sis is in Europe with the rest of the family and her birthday just passed, so I'm looking to pick up what I can before she gets back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Cool well PM me with details, my sis is in Europe with the rest of the family and her birthday just passed, so I'm looking to pick up what I can before she gets back.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Pm'ed with a URL for more info

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pm'ed with a URL for more info
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yay!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

Bump? Anyone? Dead thread is dead. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 20, 2012)

Should i buy a nexus one?

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Should i buy a nexus one?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



To do what with? Put in a cell phone museum?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Should i buy a nexus one?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



What are you? A hipster?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Should i buy a nexus one?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Listen to us this time!!!

Buy a new nexus (galaxy nexus unless you are waiting awhile for the next one)  or something new like the gs3

Don't buy old stuff, Motorolla or anything that is crap


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Listen to us this time!!!
> 
> Buy a new nexus (galaxy nexus unless you are waiting awhile for the next one)  or something new like the gs3
> 
> Don't buy old stuff, Motorolla or anything that is crap

Click to collapse



^^^^This x100

Seriously watt. Motorola = Not Good for Development. At all. Period.

Old stuff is even worse.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Listen to us this time!!!
> 
> Buy a new nexus (galaxy nexus unless you are waiting awhile for the next one)  or something new like the gs3
> 
> Don't buy old stuff, Motorolla or anything that is crap

Click to collapse



I was gonna buy it just to have a GSM phone handy. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2012)

Electricity is out :banghead:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I was gonna buy it just to have a GSM phone handy.

Click to collapse



Think of old phones like used condoms: even though they were fun at one time, once they're used up, you don't go and buy one used.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2012)

Sparky has mai N1 and it's awesome....but I wouldn't buy one now. Revolutionary phone is revolutionary but showing It's age 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Think of old phones like used condoms: even though they were fun at one time, once they're used up, you don't go and buy one used.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



LULZ!!! LMFAO!!! Great example!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2012)

Just made 200$ 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Just made 200$
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



On?...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> On?...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Another RAZR i had laying around. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Another RAZR i had laying around.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



a flip phone razr? 

Or your telling us you bout too motorla DROID RAZRS 

Either one

WOW!!!

AND

WHY??


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 21, 2012)

Just found this on the interwebs.. LOOL

http://www.evildevnull.com/banned/xda-developers-banned.html


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> a flip phone razr?
> 
> Or your telling us you bout too motorla DROID RAZRS
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Droid RAZR.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2012)

Dead thread be dead 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jun 21, 2012)

Dead thread is dead. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

Look at how quick it died with a bit of screen time 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

Task650/ktoonsez Aokp rom and fluxxi  kernel are kicking so much ass on my galaxy s2 sofar.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 21, 2012)

12 hours of working. :banghead:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> 12 hours of working. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Working with the screen off? I kid I kid.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Working with the screen off? I kid I kid.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I helped a friend move. My day was filled with labor, and driving a U haul truck with horrible brakes.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I helped a friend move. My day was filled with labor, and driving a U haul truck with horrible brakes.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You're a good friend sir!  Horrible brakes are not good.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You're a good friend sir!  Horrible brakes are not good.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Of course I got paid. . And I'm not exaggerating about the brakes, if someone jumped in front of me, or a kid ran out into the street, they would get hit. The brakes were seriously that bad. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Of course I got paid. . And I'm not exaggerating about the brakes, if someone jumped in front of me, or a kid ran out into the street, they would get hit. The brakes were seriously that bad.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I know what that's like actually.  I drove my red 69 gto convertable  about 22 miles with zero brakes....to get them fixed, of course, but it was a scary ride!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 21, 2012)

That is very scary!!! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> That is very scary!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Downshift, parking brake lol

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Downshift, parking brake lol
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Downshifting is what I would go for 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Downshifting is what I would go for
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I meant both.  The car was an automatic.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The car was an automatic.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



-_-. Driving stick is so fun and engaging. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> -_-. Driving stick is so fun and engaging.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's what she said.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

That awkward moment when you swear you're breathing Johnny Walker Blue Label, but you quickly remember you're drinking Keystone "Blue Label".  Yes, I drink **** beer. And I'm proud of it.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2012)

I just ordered the T-Mobile SGSIII!!!
Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I just ordered the T-Mobile SGSIII!!!
> Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yay. Party party join us join us, PARTY PARTAAAAAYYYY!!!!!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2012)

Well im finally on ics, but i lost root getting there 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Well im finally on ics, but i lost root getting there
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Unlucky Man , But how so? No ICS Roms?

Awesome BD


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Unlucky Man , But how so? No ICS Roms?
> 
> Awesome BD

Click to collapse



Because watt is watt.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Because watt is watt.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Lol  Sup dude xD

This the tablet?  

http://www.itproportal.com/2012/06/21/google-asus-nexus-7-tablet-has-begun-shipping-reportedly/


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Because watt is watt.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Because i dodnt hide root with ota rootkeeper

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lol  Sup dude xD
> 
> This the tablet?
> 
> http://www.itproportal.com/2012/06/21/google-asus-nexus-7-tablet-has-begun-shipping-reportedly/

Click to collapse



Yes. Yes it is.







watt9493 said:


> Because i dodnt hide root with ota rootkeeper

Click to collapse



Silly watt: you never read (or listen) do you?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yes. Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It wasnt in teh instructions -.-

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> It wasnt in teh instructions -.-
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



=_=

For some reason, I'm doubting you read the instructions.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> =_=
> 
> For some reason, I'm doubting you read the instructions.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I was up til 2 trying to get an ics leak on my phone

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



NO.

NO.

NO

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by watt9493
> >
> >
> >
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Lulz. Its a good price 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Lulz. Its a good price

Click to collapse



Nicely priced garbage is not useful.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Nicely priced garbage is not useful.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Why. Because its small? Or just an older gen

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 21, 2012)

This 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=27702323 
So...am a No0b, am I!?? 
Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## -RDR- (Jun 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> This
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=27702323
> So...am a No0b, am I!??
> Pfft......haterz gonna hate

Click to collapse



haterz gonna hate


----------



## K.A. (Jun 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> This
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=27702323
> So...am a No0b, am I!??
> Pfft......haterz gonna hate

Click to collapse



your own mafia members call u so...


----------



## trell959 (Jun 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Why. Because its small? Or just an older gen
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



It's a horrible tab. You're better off buying a kindle fire for $199.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Wait for the nexus tablet it is going to be cheaper and newer with the same screen size and pure jelly bean!!!!



Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Why. Because its small? Or just an older gen
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Yes

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## side_effect (Jun 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> This
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=27702323
> So...am a No0b, am I!??
> Pfft......haterz gonna hate

Click to collapse


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Wait for the nexus tablet it is going to be cheaper and newer with the same screen size and pure jelly bean!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I love "please take one" on the price tag.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I love "please take one" on the price tag.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



LOL like they want to get rid of them if it were 100 bucks or less i would buy it but 250=rip off


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL like they want to get rid of them if it were 100 bucks or less i would buy it but 250=rip off

Click to collapse



Alright guys. I get it. But I haven't had decent tech til this year. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

-RDR- said:


> haterz gonna hate

Click to collapse





King ACE said:


> your own mafia members call u so...

Click to collapse





side_effect said:


>

Click to collapse



Who let these guys in?

Hey M_T_M you should show them how a n00b "accidentally" bans someone. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Alright guys. I get it. But I haven't had decent tech til this year.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



well its time to start buying good tech and not old tech 

Just wait for the nexus tablet or the note 10.1 

That is what i am doing plus, i will be paying off my laptop for the next year so til then i won't be buying a tablet..


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 21, 2012)

I just might mate,  I just might 



jaseglenn4 said:


> Who let these guys in?
> 
> Hey M_T_M you should show them how a n00b "accidentally" bans someone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse





Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> well its time to start buying good tech and not old tech
> 
> Just wait for the nexus tablet or the note 10.1
> 
> That is what i am doing plus, i will be paying off my laptop for the next year so til then i won't be buying a tablet..

Click to collapse



My RAZR is old?

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I just might not mate,  I just might not
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Fixed that for you, you never listen to our ban requests


----------



## trell959 (Jun 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> My RAZR is old?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Not really. It's just that there isn't anything special about it. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yay. Party party join us join us, PARTY PARTAAAAAYYYY!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I ordered it at 05:46 EDT
02:46 PDT (t-mobile is in wa)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> My RAZR is old?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



No. Your razr is MOTOROLA..... 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. Your razr is MOTOROLA.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



And I don't give a damn. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> My RAZR is old?

Click to collapse



Motorola's have nice hardware.

That's great until you realize they are locked down tighter than a nun with a chastity belt. Stay away from anything except for HTC and Samsung and you should be okay.

There are other brands that have specific models that are good, but for the most part major players get to be big because their products are quality.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Motorola's have nice hardware.
> 
> That's great until you realize they are locked down tighter than a nun with a chastity belt. Stay away from anything except for HTC and Samsung and you should be okay.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its not gonna fall apart. That's what counts in my book.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Its not gonna fall apart. That's what counts in my book.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



my nexus won't fall apart either , just get a damn case and get better phones 

Razr is nice hardware but software and screen=yuck


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> my nexus won't fall apart either , just get a damn case and get better phones
> 
> Razr is nice hardware but software and screen=yuck

Click to collapse



Mine hasn't fallen apart either, and for you Motorola users it even has the mythical unlocked bootloader. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Mine hasn't fallen apart either, and for you Motorola users it even has the mythical unlocked bootloader.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



LOL 

Hey jase have you tried paranoid android? Is it cool? 

Probaly going to flash that soon


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL
> 
> Hey jase have you tried paranoid android? Is it cool?
> 
> Probaly going to flash that soon

Click to collapse



Paranoid android on the Note was 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Paranoid android on the Note was
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I switched over to Cm9, but it is running in tablet mode 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2012)

JASE

U see this?: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1724180


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> JASE
> 
> U see this?: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1724180

Click to collapse



Eh. When it gets 4.1 that will be news. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Eh. When it gets 4.1 that will be news.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



still 

I like rumors especially those posted on googles sites 

And you will write about it in portal once it gets released ?


----------



## trell959 (Jun 21, 2012)

Eh. 4.1 won't even be much of a change 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Eh. 4.1 won't even be much of a change
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



still even with small releases there will be new name, usually speed increases,optimizations and bug fixes 

Jelly Bean Sounds cool too


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2012)

Send me my freaking tracking number T-MOBILE!
DOO EEEEETTT!
NAO. 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2012)

thank god for rsd -.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2012)

NEW SMILIES!!!!

:fingers-crossed::cyclops::crying::angel::victory::laugh::silly::highfive::good:


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> NEW SMILIES!!!!
> 
> :fingers-crossed::cyclops::crying::angel::victory::laugh::silly::highfive::good:

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2012)

Order status: SHIPPED!!!!
One day shipping ftw! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2012)

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Order status: SHIPPED!!!!
> One day shipping ftw!
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



GS3? 


IF so: :highfive:

---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------

I want my laptop nao!!!!!

Stupid best buy warehouse 

Hurry up and send it over here


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2012)

:angel:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2012)

*<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<B*tch please*



husam666 said:


> :angel:

Click to collapse



See Title


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> GS3?
> 
> 
> IF so: :highfive:
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup. SGSIII!
Pebble blue 16gb


Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yup. SGSIII!
> Pebble blue 16gb
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



ewwwww:cyclops::cyclops::cyclops::cyclops:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yup. SGSIII!
> Pebble blue 16gb
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



oh so the t-mobile one came out? Thats good and congrats!!! :victory:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> ewwwww:cyclops::cyclops::cyclops::cyclops:

Click to collapse



Hey RAZR boy, who let your a** out of the muzzle to insult the SGS3?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yup. SGSIII!
> Pebble blue 16gb
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse









Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hey RAZR boy, who let your a** out of the muzzle to insult the SGS3?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Sorry You Are Limited To 8 Thanks A Day. :crying:


And no!!!!!!!!!

The old smilies are dying!!!!! :crying::crying:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yup. SGSIII!
> Pebble blue 16gb
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Blue 

Awesome!!

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2012)

Old smilies R.I.P. :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:

The new grin one is ugly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Old smilies R.I.P. :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:
> 
> The new grin one is ugly

Click to collapse



Damn hit thanks but woah.. Just went in browser... Its just creepy xD

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hey RAZR boy, who let your a** out of the muzzle to insult the SGS3?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



my RAZR?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> my RAZR?

Click to collapse



-_-

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> ewwwww:cyclops::cyclops::cyclops::cyclops:

Click to collapse



ew yourself mr Motorola,  I kinda, sorta have a good phone now.....
Bazinga!
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Blue
> 
> Awesome!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



I will say this ONCE!
I DO NOT LIKE WHITE PHONES.
They end up looking like, crap no matter how well you take care of them. Also, waiting for a white phone reminds me, of some, fruit eating sheep.....

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

Why there's no sg3 in black is beyond comprehension.

But I'm glad you did the blue BD.  They won't be as common.  White phones are so....um....Paris Hilton.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2012)

This thread needs dancing cat gifs, in, honor of my esteemed purchase...
You may post them freely starting in 3 ....2 .....1.....nao

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> ew yourself mr Motorola,  I kinda, sorta have a good phone now.....
> Bazinga!
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



You and watt have phone issues 

You have an issue where you think your phone is bad even tho you have a brand spanking new one x  and now you are saying sgs 3 now i have a good phone when reality you have always had good phones and you don't keep them long enough to enjoy them 

For example: You went from nexus 1> nexus s> an amaze> some other great phones> Note (why why would you sell something you barely used 


Watt you can't seem to listen to us when we say don't buy old stuff its like you have a magnet to bad idea phones


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

Better than a dancing cat....check out this strut.







Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> bad idea phones

Click to collapse



I love that phrase lololololol

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Better than a dancing cat....check out this strut.

Click to collapse



Dat is obviously a puny American Eagle.

This is a strong, Russian eagle:






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Dat is obviously a puny American Eagle.
> 
> This is a strong, Russian eagle:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like a damn sloth.  Stay in Russia, you beast!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I love that phrase lololololol
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I mean i just got into android from my epic after having TP2 and that was a great phone and still is an awesome phone, which is why i kept it and gave to my gf 

I had that for 2 years and it had an amazing processor and had an awesome time just software was lacking which is why i went with a nexus i can have an awesome plenty fast phone and software for 2 years ten get the next nexus.

Also EPIC>EVO 

I am glad i went with epic over evo


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> You and watt have phone issues
> 
> You have an issue where you think your phone is bad even tho you have a brand spanking new one x  and now you are saying sgs 3 now i have a good phone when reality you have always had good phones and you don't keep them long enough to enjoy them
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I LOVE MY One X. I always planned to get both. I still haz mai Amaze and while I loved the size of the Note the constant OMG SUPERBRICKKKKK cuz ICS flash from ICS kernel and WHAT'S A GOOD KERNEL???.....annoyed the crap out of me..... 
Also, who said the one x was a bad phone? I think you've mistaken Me for Milad who can't make up his mind whether or not he hates HTC and Sense....
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I LOVE MY One X. I always planned to get both. I still haz mai Amaze and while I loved the size of the Note the constant OMG SUPERBRICKKKKK cuz ICS flash from ICS kernel and WHAT'S A GOOD KERNEL???.....annoyed the crap out of me.....
> Also, who said the one x was a bad phone? I think you've mistaken Me for Milad who can't make up his mind whether or not he hates HTC and Sense....
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lulz.

Speaking of which, where is Milad?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2012)

Actually I went G1and BeholdII>MyTouch3G>Nexus 1>Nexus S>Sensation>Amaze>Galaxy Note>One X and SGSIII
I was just happy I got my order in online due to the crappy botched launch that T-Mobile had with the SGSIII....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I LOVE MY One X. I always planned to get both. I still haz mai Amaze and while I loved the size of the Note the constant OMG SUPERBRICKKKKK cuz ICS flash from ICS kernel and WHAT'S A GOOD KERNEL???.....annoyed the crap out of me.....
> Also, who said the one x was a bad phone? I think you've mistaken Me for Milad who can't make up his mind whether or not he hates HTC and Sense....
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



See below about saying not you have a bad phone just:



Babydoll25 said:


> ew yourself mr Motorola, * I kinda, sorta have a good phone now*.....
> Bazinga!
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



@Jase IDK where milad is , he will be happy cause he was *****ing and whining about the lack of smilies


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lulz.
> 
> Speaking of which, where is Milad?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Doing 180s in the parking lot at Denny's??? 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Doing 180s in the parking lot at Denny's???
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Is there Denny's in IRAN?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Doing 180s in the parking lot at Denny's???
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



He's probably cutting himself over the fact that you stated you love the One X, which is an HTC product.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

He sent me a couple of rude pm's out of the blue last night.  He's losing it.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> He sent me a couple of rude pm's out of the blue last night.  He's losing it.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Hahahaha. No way bro? 

He was on earlier today...I guess he just doesn't like us anymore 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2012)

i could send him a msg on facebook or gtalk ??


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> i could send him a msg on facebook or gtalk ??

Click to collapse



Eh let him be bro.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hahahaha. No way bro?
> 
> He was on earlier today...I guess he just doesn't like us anymore
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Who does?? 

Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Who does??
> 
> Pfft......haterz gonna hate

Click to collapse









---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 PM ----------

Also you guys watch the new futurama last night look how it started


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 PM ----------
> 
> Also you guys watch the new futurama last night look how it started

Click to collapse





Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1146267
> 
> Pfft......haterz gonna hate

Click to collapse



I was gonna thank you but then i took an arr--err what....

Sorry, you are limited to 8 thanks per day


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hahahaha. No way bro?
> 
> He was on earlier today...I guess he just doesn't like us anymore
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



One pm simply said "screw you".  Not sure what prompted that.  The second one said "I'm offended by that picture".  Again, not sure which one he's talking about.  Maybe one of these two, both were directed at him...





Or







Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> One pm simply said "screw you".  Not sure what prompted that.  The second one said "I'm offended by that picture".  Again, not sure which one he's talking about.  Maybe one of these two, both were directed at him...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Must be his time of the month


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> One pm simply said "screw you".  Not sure what prompted that.  The second one said "I'm offended by that picture".  Again, not sure which one he's talking about.  Maybe one of these two, both were directed at him...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wish there was a way to thank you twice. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I wish there was a way to thank you twice.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I always think the big grin smiley is a chipmunk


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Why there's no sg3 in black is beyond comprehension.
> 
> But I'm glad you did the blue BD.  They won't be as common.  White phones are so....um....Paris Hilton.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Hey I have a white RAZR! It was the cheapest one :banghead:

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Hey I have a white RAZR! It was the cheapest one :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



To each his own but over in the Tmo SGSIII forums they are acting like color means everything. It means nothing. You know what matters? That your phone runs fast and is setup the way you want it.
Personally, white phones look fruity to me.....but that's just me....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> To each his own but over in the Tmo SGSIII forums they are acting like color means everything. It means nothing. You know what matters? That your phone runs fast and is setup the way you want it.
> Personally, white phones look fruity to me.....but that's just me....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I like the white razrs. Its pearlescent white

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 22, 2012)

Ohai guys, what's up?






---------- Post added at 12:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------




I killed the thread.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 22, 2012)

Its not white I have a problem with, just how dingy they look after a while. To prove i don't hate on white...here's my modded PC. Sorry to anyone who has seen this a million times.








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2012)

Microsoft is doing almost the same with WP7 as they did with WM6


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Its not white I have a problem with, just how dingy they look after a while. To prove i don't hate on white...here's my modded PC. Sorry to anyone who has seen this a million times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So....you a Bleach salesman?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So....you a Bleach salesman?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Might as well be 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Microsoft is doing almost the same with WP7 as they did with WM6

Click to collapse


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Microsoft is doing almost the same with WP7 as they did with WM6

Click to collapse



Yeah, well. When your desktop O/S can now run on a mobile device, your mobile O/S gets swept under the rug.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm just going to leave this here:







Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 22, 2012)

Its dead 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Its dead
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Total snoozefest.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Total snoozefest.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I got a zagg today. I gusta

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I got a zagg today. I gusta
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



I can't get into screen protectors.  Maybe I'll regret it one day, but I prefer a naked phone.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can't get into screen protectors.  Maybe I'll regret it one day, but I prefer a naked phone.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



+1.

The only reason I run a case on my Note for grip. Not necessarily to protect the device. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> +1.
> 
> The only reason I run a case on my Note for grip. Not necessarily to protect the device.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I can see that.  :thumbup:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 22, 2012)

You guys are crazy. I already scratched my screen and I haven't had it 2 weeks 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> You guys are crazy. I already scratched my screen and I haven't had it 2 weeks
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



7 months, still looks brand new, sucka!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> You guys are crazy. I already scratched my screen and I haven't had it 2 weeks
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



How? Captivate still looks new! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> How? Captivate still looks new!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My gs2 has only suffered a minor scratch on the outer edge near the top.  And its taken a few spills.  I have two kids.  Plastic or not, my money goes to Mr. Samsung.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 22, 2012)

I used my captivate to open beer bottles. My sgsii shattered the screen after the first night. It was new years though.

Sent from my HTC_A510c


----------



## boborone (Jun 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can't get into screen protectors.  Maybe I'll regret it one day, but I prefer a naked phone.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



You only need protectors on old plastic screens that were pressure sensitive. Not the capacitive screens of today.

Sent from my HTC_A510c


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> You only need protectors on old plastic screens that were pressure sensitive. Not the capacitive screens of today.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_A510c

Click to collapse



Exactly.  Gorilla Glass ftw.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Exactly.  Gorilla Glass ftw.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Cough
Seepostabovetheoneyouquoted
Cough

Sent from my HTC_A510c


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Cough
> Seepostabovetheoneyouquoted
> Cough
> 
> Sent from my HTC_A510c

Click to collapse



You shattered your sgs2 screen?  Sorry, but its all your fault.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> I used my captivate to open beer bottles. My sgsii shattered the screen after the first night. It was new years though.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_A510c

Click to collapse



That's because you're a noob :silly:


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 22, 2012)

Morning people 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't always bump this thread

but when I do, I don't


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 22, 2012)

Morning people!

We should have worked together. That would be awesome and incredible unproductive.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 22, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Morning people!

Click to collapse



Yeap...it's definitely morning...unfortunately.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 22, 2012)

Morning bump.

Y u people no post here!?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Morning bump.
> 
> Y u people no post here!?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



The t virus wiped out the entire world population while we were sleeping 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> The t virus wiped out the entire world population while we were sleeping
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



****. And I forgot to pick up my girlfriend Alice from her Raccoon City offices. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> ****. And I forgot to pick up my girlfriend Alice from her Raccoon City offices.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Looks like our only hope is dead. Thanks man. You realty dropped the ball.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 22, 2012)

She's not "dead". She's dating Hussam. He's also dead remember?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Looks like our only hope is dead. Thanks man. You really dropped the ball.

Click to collapse



It happens. That's why I have my own island, I purchased it from, uh....what was that company's name? Oh yeah, Umbrella. Nice gentleman by the name of Albert sold it to me.




LordManhattan said:


> She's not "dead". She's dating Hussam. He's also dead remember?

Click to collapse



Meh. He can have her...she's probably not too fresh anymore.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> It happens. That's why I have my own island, I purchased it from, uh....what was that company's name? Oh yeah, Umbrella. Nice gentleman by the name of Albert sold it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



today is the day. official razr ics has dropped! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> today is the day. official razr ics has dropped! :laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse









Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2012)

Waiting........ 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Waiting........
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



im waiting on 3 things. 
THIS (for mai cruise) :http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0054U6CEE/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00
this case: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0064R6VWO/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
and ics.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> im waiting on 3 things.
> THIS (for mai cruise) :http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0054U6CEE/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00
> this case: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0064R6VWO/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
> and ics.

Click to collapse



I'm confused....why do you need a charger for the cruise? Do they have Verizon service on it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> today is the day. official razr ics has dropped! :laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



And jelly bean will be here for me soon 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I'm confused....why do you need a charger for the cruise? Do they have Verizon service on it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Mainly for pictures. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2012)

:beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> :beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> :beer::beer::beer::beer:

Click to collapse



Overnight shipping cause a certain item to be delivered?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> :beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Pics or it didn't happen

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2012)

Maybe.......

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Maybe.......
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse





Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Maybe.......
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Congrats!

Btw, is it just me, or is the S3 a true copy of this..(?)


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 22, 2012)

got my micro-sim today! 
and a couple of 8gb class 10 sd cards. 30MBps r/w speed 

@bd: congrats on the s3


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> got my micro-sim today!
> and a couple of 8gb class 10 sd cards. 30MBps r/w speed
> 
> @bd: congrats on the s3

Click to collapse



Do you think you'll notice any difference in performance? FYI, this is a real question. 

I'm still using an 8GB Class 4 card that i got with the Desire HD, and it's fast enough i guess(?). Haven't tried a class 10 card, so i have no idea if that would alter the performance.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 22, 2012)

Anyone here know how to skin a cat? I caught one scratching my car a week ago. I've managed to keep it caged and well fed, but now I'm not sure how to skin it. Advice?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Jun 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Anyone here know how to skin a cat? I caught one scratching my car a week ago. I've managed to keep it caged and well fed, but now I'm not sure how to skin it. Advice?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse








Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What? I'm not asking for advice on how to cook or gut it; I know how to do that. I'm just not an expert on skinning.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi. 
Notice anything?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 22, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Do you think you'll notice any difference in performance? FYI, this is a real question.
> 
> I'm still using an 8GB Class 4 card that i got with the Desire HD, and it's fast enough i guess(?). Haven't tried a class 10 card, so i have no idea if that would alter the performance.

Click to collapse



I have a 32 CB class 4. Performs like a class 6. Amazon ftw

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi.
> Notice anything?
> 
> Sent from my *SGH-T999* using xda premium

Click to collapse



You got a haircut? :beer::thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You got a haircut? :beer::thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Yup. 
Nope.
My signature.....
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yup.
> Nope.
> My signature.....
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



U has root

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yup.
> Nope.
> My signature.....
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh, you sold your Amaze 4G!?

Sent from my SGH-i747 using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> U has root
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse




Not yet....

I never root a device the minute I get it anyways....I usually wait a week.




jaseglenn4 said:


> Oh, you sold your Amaze 4G!?
> No.
> Sent from my SGH-i747 using XDA

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not yet....
> 
> I never root a device the minute I get it anyways....I usually wait a week.

Click to collapse



I don't usually root instantly either.

Sent from my SGH-i747 using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I don't usually root instantly either.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-i747 using XDA

Click to collapse



I always like to get used to the device first, do my due diligence and read (and re-read) everything and....wait for someone else to be the guinea pig 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I always like to get used to the device first, do my due diligence and read (and re-read) everything and....wait for someone else to be the guinea pig
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Like me? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Like me?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Yeaaaaah......No. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not yet....
> 
> I never root a device the minute I get it anyways....I usually wait a week.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Same here. I always give it a week or two. That way if i've received a faulty device, it's easy to get a new one without the unrooting and ****.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 22, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Do you think you'll notice any difference in performance? FYI, this is a real question.
> 
> I'm still using an 8GB Class 4 card that i got with the Desire HD, and it's fast enough i guess(?). Haven't tried a class 10 card, so i have no idea if that would alter the performance.

Click to collapse



I have already noticed difference in performance, now buffer empties quicker  I write >20mb RAW files(each) 

ps. In case you misunderstood, it's not for my phone,but for my dSLR 

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 22, 2012)

Aha!  That's completely different 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I have already noticed difference in performance, now buffer empties quicker  I write >20mb RAW files(each)
> 
> ps. In case you misunderstood, it's not for my phone,but for my dSLR
> 
> Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse



What camera do you have again? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2012)

Have a Lynchberg Lemonade on me....
I have no clue what's in it besides JD....don't ask 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks tasty!


Ehem, can I borrow 20 bucks?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 22, 2012)

Bd, we need pics of your sgs3, NAO!!!!  

Also, today was the last day of school, yay  

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Looks tasty!
> 
> 
> Ehem, can I borrow 20 bucks?
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure. Here.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Bd, we need pics of your sgs3, NAO!!!!
> 
> Also, today was the last day of school, yay
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



My SGSIII is sleeping in It's box. I only signed into my Google account and charged it a little. My case and screen protectors haven't come yet, so I won't take it out yet... I'll take pics of it when I get home.... 


Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Looks tasty!
> 
> 
> Ehem, can I borrow 20 bucks?
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Show off 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Show off
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lulz

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 22, 2012)

Water in my ear that I can't get out :banghead: suggestions? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Water in my ear that I can't get out :banghead: suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Shake Ur head really fast? 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Shake Ur head really fast?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I need suction. When I was little, I got the small piece on the end of a pen stuck inside my ear and it's been there ever since. And I assume the water got behind that piece of plastic :banghead:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I need suction. When I was little, I got the small piece on the end of a pen stuck inside my ear and it's been there ever since. And I assume the water got behind that piece of plastic :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Use a bulb syringe? Get one at your local pharmacy....
How do you like CM9 on the Note?
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Use a bulb syringe? Get one at your local pharmacy....
> How do you like CM9 on the Note?
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I think I have one! Good thinking! 

I love CM9 on the note. I can switch between tablet mode and phone mode quickly with a density changer 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 22, 2012)

Come on Verizon. Push Ics in my area. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 22, 2012)

Got the water out 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Got the water out
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!
/overkill 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I think I have one! Good thinking!
> 
> I love CM9 on the note. I can switch between tablet mode and phone mode quickly with a density changer
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You're on the wrong team. Come over to the Paranoid side. You won't be disappointed


----------



## trell959 (Jun 22, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You're on the wrong team. Come over to the Paranoid side. You won't be disappointed

Click to collapse



I'm going to try the new version right now. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You're on the wrong team. Come over to the Paranoid side. You won't be disappointed

Click to collapse



When I sent him the note it had Paranoid Android on it....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> When I sent him the note it had Paranoid Android on it....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



And I ran it for a while actually, then switched over. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2012)

Watch out...I may have a mild  buzz.....
(nothing mild about it  )

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> When I sent him the note it had Paranoid Android on it....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's my girl 



trell959 said:


> And I ran it for a while actually, then switched over.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why would you do that?! Want tablet mode? OK! Want phone mode? OK! The only reason for dumping PA for a clean CM9 is nightlies, which i understand, but COME ON!



Babydoll25 said:


> Watch out..*.I may have a mild*  *buzz*.....
> (nothing mild about it  )
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Join the club Bridget!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> That's my girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok. It's official. I'm drunk. Who's driving me home? :beer:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2012)

Spaaaaaaaaaarkyyyyyyyyyy

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 22, 2012)

Here comes the rain! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Here comes the rain!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



The rain has been here....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The rain has been here....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I haven't seen a cloud in almost two months.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I haven't seen a cloud in almost two months.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse









Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



If that came over San Diego, people would think the world was ending.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> If that came over Southern California, people would think the world was ending.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Fixed for ya...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2012)

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 22, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Damn skinny....you don't look so....skinny in that pic.  Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2012)

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Damn skinny....you don't look so....skinny in that pic.  Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



That hurts.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2012)

Wooooooooo
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> If that came over San Diego, people would think the world was ending.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



That's kinda normal here

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> That's kinda normal here
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



The left coast.... 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. It's official. I'm drunk. Who's driving me home? :beer:
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I..i..i'm on my way.. just let me drink my gin woman! I'll be there in like 4 hours if i don't crash and burn in the atlantic.



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I haven't seen a cloud in almost two months.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I'll swap right now. I want sunshine, and you want rain? Imagine the weather in Seattle.. That.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 23, 2012)

Aww man, Bridget is drunk again. 

Well, guys.. i think well have to back the F off and let her breakdance (again).


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 23, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I..i..i'm on my way.. just let me drink my gin woman! I'll be there in like 4 hours if i don't crash and burn in the atlantic.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll swap right now. I want sunshine, and you want rain? Imagine the weather in Seattle.. That.

Click to collapse



Was I complaining?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Was I complaining?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Let's say yes.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 23, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Let's say yes.

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 23, 2012)

Come on guys!

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Come on guys!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Am I missing a pep rally??

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Come on guys!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Don't use your phone and drive. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Don't use your phone and drive.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Always do. Speech to text ftw

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 23, 2012)

Sandusky is guilty! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2012)

SGSIII is charging! 
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2012)

I fixed my mms issues on my One X!

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I fixed my mms issues on my One X!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



You're really productive when you're drunk. :thumbup:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You're really productive when you're drunk. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Yup. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sandusky is guilty!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Pedobear was watching 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pedobear was watching
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



And fapping

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2012)

Getting buzzed!! Love my Ipas!!!

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Jun 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. It's official. I'm drunk. Who's driving me home? :beer:
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I will, could use a change in scenery.



Babydoll25 said:


> Sooooooo amazingly jelly
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse





LordManhattan said:


> Aww man, Bridget is drunk again.
> 
> Well, guys.. i think well have to back the F off and let her breakdance (again).

Click to collapse



It seems like everyone but me is drunk lately. My title is slipping.

pm sent skinny


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> I will, could use a change in scenery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Responded sir :thumbup:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 23, 2012)

I guess I should have posted this here instead of the image thread...


Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I guess I should have posted this here instead of the image thread...
> 
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Link to the offensive post?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Link to the offensive post?

Click to collapse



I think that was the point; milad never stated what he was offended by.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 23, 2012)

Trololololol

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Trololololol
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Ayiiiiiiiii!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Ayiiiiiiiii!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse







I hate tapatalk

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2012)

*bug*

Gotta love the new xda


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I hate tapatalk

Click to collapse



Who doesn't? Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Who doesn't? Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Xda premium isn't any better. Lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Xda premium isn't any better. Lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



That's because it's based on Tapatalk. Lolol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Jun 23, 2012)

Good morning /yawn 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Good morning /yawn
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well look who's up late as hell

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jun 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Well look who's up late as hell
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



It's 9:36 am. But that is pretty late for me. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Well look who's up late as hell

Click to collapse



Lol, if I wasn't working some OT (to save up for that Nexus Tab ) I'd sleep until prolly 5:30pm.




trell959 said:


> It's 9:36 am. But that is pretty late for me.

Click to collapse



Heh. See my above comment. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It's 9:36 am. But that is pretty late for me.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's 1240pm here

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2012)

Ugh hungover 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ugh hungover

Click to collapse



What did you drink?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Jun 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lol, if I wasn't working some OT (to save up for that Nexus Tab ) I'd sleep until prolly 5:30pm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse




I made $350 last week doing jobs/favors for people. I'm going to try and get the Nexus tab!  






watt9493 said:


> It's 1240pm here
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



You use that app yet?? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I made $350 last week doing jobs/favors for people. I'm going to try and get the Nexus tab!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Favors? Of teh sexual kind?  and I haven't had a chance to.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jun 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Favors? Of teh sexual kind?  and I haven't had a chance to.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Yes. Your mother pays very well. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> What did you drink?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Well originally I was going to have a few I pas then my friend invited me to play beer pong,flip cup and ganuntlet then we went out and had more beer lot and lots of miller light ugh I hate that stuff oh and smoked a few prime times 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well originally I was going to have a few I pas then my friend invited me to play beer pong,flip cup and ganuntlet then we went out and had more beer lot and lots of miller light ugh I hate that stuff oh and smoked a few prime times

Click to collapse



Word of advice: if it's the color of well hydrated piss, or darker, you'll probably get a hangover from it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Word of advice: if it's the color of well hydrated piss, or darker, you'll probably get a hangover from it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Lol I know , but I didn't buy it and was free so can't be picky 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Lol I know , but I didn't buy it and was free so can't be picky
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Ah well, free alcohol with hangover > no hangover with liquor you had to pay for.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yes. Your mother pays very well.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Awww. That's not necessary 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Awww. That's not necessary
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



That's what she said.







Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 23, 2012)

Case drop test passed. Phones still intact XD

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jun 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Case drop test passed. Phones still intact XD
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Case drop test passed. Phones still intact XD
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



You should've gone with an Otterbox: they test for you. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You should've gone with an Otterbox: they test for you. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse







I got this with a kickstand and holster
Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jun 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I got this with a kickstand and holster
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Ps3 games in the back?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 23, 2012)

My civic is back 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Ps3 games in the back?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yep.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jun 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Meh. Get an xbox

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Meh. Get an xbox
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



O so I can have it break all the time and be without a gaming system? And support m$ft? Yeah. No thanks.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jun 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> O so I can have it break all the time and be without a gaming system? And support m$ft? Yeah. No thanks.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



There's nothing wrong with supporting Microsoft 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 23, 2012)

The ghost of xda! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The ghost of xda!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I get that a lot with tapatalk haha

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 24, 2012)

HEY GUYS WHAT UP

Seduction master in the hoooouse


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 24, 2012)

Apparently not much!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 24, 2012)

My new buddy:



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> My new buddy:
> 
> View attachment 1151334
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



What is it? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 24, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> What is it?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



It's a yellow Saharan Uromastyx.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> It's a yellow Saharan Uromastyx.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Ill keep my iguana. We need a reptile section of the Mafia 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 24, 2012)

where's Bridget when I need her!?!

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 24, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> where's Bridget when I need her!?!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Ditto. Since she's the better half if the new member registration committee. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 24, 2012)

Jase, find me the best GSM unlocked phone that uses att. Don't say gs3 or HoX. Those are off limits and you should feel bad. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Jase, find me the best GSM unlocked phone that uses att. Don't say gs3 or HoX. Those are off limits and you should feel bad.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Sg3 

Ya I went there 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Jase, find me the best GSM unlocked phone that uses att. Don't say gs3 or HoX. Those are off limits and you should feel bad.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Also galaxy nexus...

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 24, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Jase, find me the best GSM unlocked phone that uses att. Don't say gs3 or HoX. Those are off limits and you should feel bad.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Lava Xolo 900

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Also galaxy nexus...
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Needs to have an SD card 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jun 24, 2012)

…

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Needs to have an SD card
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



32gb of space isn't enough for you, plus I am over SD cards I like not having to make apps move to SD plus the run better on virtual SD card  IMO

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## T.C.P (Jun 24, 2012)

......spam.....

Sent from my SGS3 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 24, 2012)

Midnight bump

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 24, 2012)

Waiting for something to happen.  Like a Darth.








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Ps3 games in the back?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



But everyone knows ps3 has no games 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 24, 2012)

Afternoon guys 

I've just finished theming... what do you think? 

View attachment 1152439


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 24, 2012)

Wait... Is that Ubuntu 

Awesome though what ever it is


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wait... Is that Ubuntu
> 
> Awesome though what ever it is

Click to collapse



see the corner, its Mint 

once upon a time it had Cinnamon.. before I got Gnome shell and started theming


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> see the corner, its Mint
> 
> once upon a time it had Cinnamon.. before I got Gnome shell and started theming

Click to collapse



Oh yeah  :silly: My bad, But looks awesome man 

Congrats XD


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 24, 2012)

Mint? Why?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Mint? Why?

Click to collapse



less issues than ubuntu and more stable


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 24, 2012)

WHat do people think bout the Windows Surfrace? Would you say the Pro would be worth it overthe ARM one?:laugh:


Edit: Huh  The Smileys change order every time I goto Editor


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 24, 2012)

But.. that's why Ubuntu is fun  You spend all day fixing stuff, and that's how you learn to use the terminal  What are you going to do when something breaks?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> WHat do people think bout the Windows Surfrace? Would you say the Pro would be worth it overthe ARM one?:laugh:
> 
> 
> Edit: Huh  The Smileys change order every time I goto Editor

Click to collapse



x86 > ARM. still ..

more power and compatibility


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> But.. that's why Ubuntu is fun  You spend all day fixing stuff, and that's how you learn to use the terminal  What are you going to do when something breaks?

Click to collapse



last time I spent over 5 hours trying to fix overheating issues on ubuntu. with Mint, everything was ok out of the box
Why bother? Mint uses the same repo's as ubuntu, but its a better distro


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> WHat do people think bout the Windows Surfrace? Would you say the Pro would be worth it overthe ARM one?:laugh:
> 
> 
> Edit: Huh  The Smileys change order every time I goto Editor

Click to collapse



I think W8 looks good on a tablet (Surface), but use it on a computer with a keyboard and mouse? Not the best experience. I tried the dev preview last year, and i went back to W7 4 hours later  Fine, it was an alpha, but still.. It didn't feel right.

But the Surface looks interesting.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> x86 > ARM. still ..
> 
> more power and compatibility

Click to collapse



ARM > Cheaper, No Fans & Better battery life (I think so anyway for the last 2) 

It's one of the 2 vs Prime

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> I think W8 looks good on a tablet (Surface), but use it on a computer with a keyboard and mouse? Not the best experience. I tried the dev preview last year, and i went back to W7 4 hours later  Fine, it was an alpha, but still.. It didn't feel right.
> 
> But the Surface looks interesting.

Click to collapse



Ah cheers, Never Used W8, Is it true they've also removed the Desktop mode completley now?  Which sounds annoying for PC mode, Where else am I gonna dump the files I need to play with


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> ARM > Cheaper, No Fans & Better battery life (I think so anyway for the last 2)
> 
> It's one of the 2 vs Prime
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



let me put it this way:
you just want a tablet? get the ARM

you want a small, ultra-portable, but powerful and with full compatibility laptop replacement? get the pro


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> let me put it this way:
> you just want a tablet? get the ARM
> 
> you want a small, ultra-portable, but powerful and with full compatibility laptop replacement? get the pro

Click to collapse



xD Okay man cheers 

Pro I thinks then:laugh: I want the Windows programs I guess


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> last time I spent over 5 hours trying to fix overheating issues on ubuntu. with Mint, everything was ok out of the box
> Why bother? Mint uses the same repo's as ubuntu, but its a better distro

Click to collapse



You're talking like a noob here Dexter  Repo? Screw the repo 

I really want to try Arch, but it kinda scares me  I'm used to sudo apt-get and not pacman.. 

Examples: 

Installation: 

Debian: apt-get install firefox

Arch: pacman -S firefox

And.. 

Debian: apt-get autoremove

Arch: pacman -Qdt

Qdt!? What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You're talking like a noob here Dexter  Repo? Screw the repo
> 
> I really want to try Arch, but it kinda scares me  I'm used to sudo apt-get and not pacman..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pretty sure it's not this... :silly:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QDT


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You're talking like a noob here Dexter  Repo? Screw the repo
> 
> I really want to try Arch, but it kinda scares me  I'm used to sudo apt-get and not pacman..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you feel ready for something more exciting, you should go Gentoo. and if that still sounds like noob-ish, go to BSD 

I'm still learning on linux.. I'm happy for now with my Mint setup. but I'll experiment with Gentoo or Arch in the future


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Pretty sure it's not this... :silly:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QDT

Click to collapse



LOL, yeah i don't think it's the same. But maybe Snoop is running Arch! So so gangsta


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Pretty sure it's not this... :silly:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QDT

Click to collapse



LMAO  Max xD


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> If you feel ready for something more exciting, you should go Gentoo. and if that still sounds like noob-ish, go to BSD
> 
> I'm still learning on linux.. I'm happy for now with my Mint setup. but I'll experiment with Gentoo or Arch in the future

Click to collapse



Not thanks  But the day i give up on life, i'll check it out.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Not thanks  But the day i give up on life, i'll check it out.

Click to collapse



Lol. BSD is really for dead people. Also, if you want to feel a bit like 0ld 5ch00l haxx0r, try out Slackware


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Lol. BSD is really for dead people. Also, if you want to feel a bit like 0ld 5ch00l haxx0r, try out Slackware

Click to collapse



Nah, i really want to stay in this decade  I'll take a look at it if i want to be a hipster.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Nah, i really want to stay in this decade  I'll take a look at it if i want to be a hipster.

Click to collapse



real hipsters work without any GUI installed. plain shell for everything


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm not that hardcore, i'm still an amateur.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> real hipsters work without any GUI installed. plain shell for everything

Click to collapse





LordManhattan said:


> I'm not that hardcore, i'm still an amateur.

Click to collapse



You're both still amateurs. Real men skip Linux altogether and go straight to Unix.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You're both still amateurs. Real men skip Linux altogether and go straight to Unix.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



No, real men builds their own OS and hardware from scratch you noob!


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> No, real men builds their own OS and hardware from scratch you noob!

Click to collapse



With their own language

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 24, 2012)

Exactly!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> No, real men builds their own OS and hardware from scratch you noob!

Click to collapse





watt9493 said:


> With their own language

Click to collapse






LordManhattan said:


> Exactly!

Click to collapse



Lol. That's still for noobs. Real men don't use their own language; they do everything in straight binary.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lol. That's still for noobs. Real men don't use their own language; they do everything in straight binary.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



still lame. real men do everything using their head. including pi calculations. and when networking is needed they use telepathy


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 24, 2012)

damn. killed it


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 24, 2012)

Almost. Just almost


----------



## trell959 (Jun 24, 2012)

Dex! What camera do you have? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Almost. Just almost

Click to collapse



you are the healer around here. do your magic


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Dex! What camera do you have?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



a Nikon d7000 and a bag of lenses


----------



## trell959 (Jun 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> a Nikon d7000 and a bag of lenses

Click to collapse



+1. I also have a few lenses 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> +1. I also have a few lenses
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I didnt know you were into photography


----------



## trell959 (Jun 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I didnt know you were into photography

Click to collapse



I am. I also have a Sony alpha a230 that I use over water, dirty places, etc

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I am. I also have a Sony alpha a230 that I use over water, dirty places, etc
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



nice to hear 

I thought I was the only crazy guy in here 
so, what do you shoot mostly?


----------



## trell959 (Jun 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> nice to hear
> 
> I thought I was the only crazy guy in here
> so, what do you shoot mostly?

Click to collapse



Anything. Seriously. Anything!  Lol

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Anything. Seriously. Anything!  Lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



LOL! that reminds me of myself a year ago xD
I mostly do street photography now


----------



## trell959 (Jun 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> LOL! that reminds me of myself a year ago xD
> I mostly do street photography now

Click to collapse



Hell, I'd even shoot porn if I got paid 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hell, I'd even shoot porn if I got paid
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I shoot pron, and I don't get paid for it:highfive:


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hell, I'd even shoot porn if I got paid
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm seriously thinking of getting in the business


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2012)

Meh.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> I shoot pron, and I don't get paid for it:highfive:

Click to collapse



It's incredible important that you follow my order now. 

Find that folder on your computer. Zip it. Send it to me. I'll give you $1 for it. That's $1 _more_ than you earned taking them.


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 24, 2012)

Just passed by to say hi  How's it going lately?


----------



## boborone (Jun 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> It's incredible important that you follow my order now.
> 
> Find that folder on your computer. Zip it. Send it to me. I'll give you $1 for it. That's $1 _more_ than you earned taking them.

Click to collapse



Just a bunch of fat girls and a guy with a tiny woohoo.

Me and my ex's.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 24, 2012)

post this...








EVERYWHERE!!!!!!


edit: also, posted it here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=27833382&postcount=4364
lets put some pressure on that thread
lets bring the old ones back!


----------



## boborone (Jun 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> post this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm thinking this is sig worthy
Can't wait for the complaints on how big it is.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm thinking this is sig worthy
> Can't wait for the complaints on how big it is.

Click to collapse



how about this, i resized it for sig


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> how about this, i resized it for sig

Click to collapse



well, the point is to get some views. iykwim


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 24, 2012)

The only thing you'll get are complaints and reports :smiley:

But seriously.. I can't stand the new smileys.. It looks like something Hello Kitty would poop after eating skittles.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2012)

Meh.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> The only thing you'll get are complaints and reports :smiley:
> 
> But seriously.. I can't stand the new smileys.. It looks like something Hello Kitty would poop after eating skittles.

Click to collapse



my thoughts EXACTLY!



Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



is everything ok BD?


----------



## boborone (Jun 24, 2012)

Done

U LIKE?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 24, 2012)

Hmm, it's too big but i don't think we have a choice. We have to do it. Off you go Bobo! Surf the XDA machine and let the people notice you!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> my thoughts EXACTLY!
> 
> 
> 
> is everything ok BD?

Click to collapse






Yeah. I'm EXHAUSTED. 
#thatudall




boborone said:


> Done
> 
> U LIKE?

Click to collapse




Can't see it on the xda app -.-
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## coolsandie (Jun 24, 2012)

> Bring the old smileys back!

Click to collapse



About 3-4 years ago, we had a similar discussion about bringing back old smileys in Orkut Communities. But nothing happened, Google moved on and so do we. So be happy with what you've got guys :silly:


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2012)

Still waiting for my screen protectors to come in the mail. That's why the it has the one from the box on it.....
So far, I love it. 
I (still) don't like Touch Wiz. However, I'm giving it another chance. For some reason I liked touch wiz better on the note...although I can't remember the differences well enough to tell you why....
I kinda wish it was the quad core exynos version, but with 2gb RAM this phone is seriously stutter and lag free....
More thoughts later....(if you care)
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> About 3-4 years ago, we had a similar discussion about bringing back old smileys in Orkut Communities. But nothing happened, Google moved on and so do we. So be happy with what you've got guys :silly:

Click to collapse



no.
Get out.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 24, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> About 3-4 years ago, we had a similar discussion about bringing back old smileys in Orkut Communities. But nothing happened, Google moved on and so do we. So be happy with what you've got guys :silly:

Click to collapse



ehm, this is not Orcut? we actually have admins that can listen to us? changing the smileys is a matter of just 2 clicks in vbulletin?

correct me if any of the above is wrong
edit: forgot about it, but here it is


----------



## boborone (Jun 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> Done
> 
> U LIKE?

Click to collapse



Haha lord, just thought of this. Go through all the threads in the General and About XDA threads and post "place holder" in all of em. Might get an infraction for spam, but at least it'd get seen by lot's of SMs.

---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------

Or maybe go necro posting in some of Channon's old dev forums. Not sure if svetius did any dev work

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------

Yeah, and orkut was only popular to a small country called India. Had a following in Brazil, too. But like that made it any better. So, see, nobody cares.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> Haha lord, just thought of this. Go through all the threads in the General and About XDA threads and post "place holder" in all of em. Might get an infraction for spam, but at least it'd get seen by lot's of SMs.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dooooooo eeeeeeeeetttt!

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, you MUST do it! I would like to join you on this quest, but my RC title will get stabbed and burned if i do it


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Dooooooo eeeeeeeeetttt!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Read your pm's

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## boborone (Jun 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yes, you MUST do it! I would like to join you on this quest, but my RC title will get stabbed and burned if i do it

Click to collapse



That's a big reason why I never applied to be a mod.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Read your pm's
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Answered.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jun 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Read your pm's
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Can I has pm? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



I'm not picking on you dude, but it looks boring.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm not picking on you dude, but it looks boring.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Its just how I like it. Don't really get into theming or anything. All I care is that its minimal and works. Plus its the ics ota that won't be released for 3 more days to the rest of the RAZR owners. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Its just how I like it. Don't really get into theming or anything. All I care is that its minimal and works. Plus its the ics ota that won't be released for 3 more days to the rest of the RAZR owners.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



S'all good brutha

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> S'all good brutha
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Works for me.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 25, 2012)

Man wish I knew if I was eligible for an upgrade but don't know the user/pass for my parents' Verizon account

I want an SG3 so baaaad

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 25, 2012)

Go in store and ask when youre elegibele ?:silly:

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 25, 2012)

BUT IT'S TWO IN THE MORNING

I'll just grab the account off my parents tomorrow. I think I have, like, a month left.

Say, is the G Note available on Verizon? It'd make a wicked "phone", hah

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

edit: forgot cursing was no longer tolerated. orz


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 25, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> BUT IT'S TWO IN THE MORNING
> 
> I'll just grab the account off my parents tomorrow. I think I have, like, a month left.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## obsidianchao (Jun 25, 2012)

Well, damn, that's disappointing. By the way, feeling any better, love? Last time I was on, he had just passed...

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 25, 2012)

BDs birds are prolly bored....middle of the night...






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 25, 2012)

BD, are you alive?

Anyone else on?

My new buddy needs a name, and a Mafia title...



What should I name him? And what should his title be?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 25, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Well, damn, that's disappointing. By the way, feeling any better, love? Last time I was on, he had just passed...
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Yes, thank you.




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> BDs birds are prolly bored....middle of the night...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




My birds sleep at night. Birdie bedtime is at 9:00pm 



jaseglenn4 said:


> BD, are you alive?
> 
> Anyone else on?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmm. 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> BD, are you alive?
> 
> Anyone else on?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Name him George. And hes got spikes right?

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 25, 2012)

He's Andy and he needs a mafia title.





Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Name him George. And he's got spikes right?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Yup.
George? Interesting....




watt9493 said:


> He's Andy and he needs a Mafia title.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lulz. Well hello Andy, my buddy hopes you're doing well. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Archer (Jun 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> He's Andy and he needs a mafia title.

Click to collapse



Andy approves of your choice of name


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 25, 2012)

So no takers? I was thinking of going with Nexus. Just to be awesome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So no takers? I was thinking of going with Nexus. Just to be awesome.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Dooooo eeeeeeeeett!

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Dooooo eeeeeeeeett!

Click to collapse



So now that he has a name, he needs a title....hmmm....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So now that he has a name, he needs a title....hmmm....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Have you been bitten by him yet?

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So now that he has a name, he needs a title....hmmm....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Mafia Lucartola.  Italian for Lizard. Maybe?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Have you been bitten by him yet?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Nooo....Uromastyx don't usually bite. Lol

They're omnivores with a primary focus on vegetation. Plus, he's really chill. 

Now Tegu's on the other hand:






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2012)

Che cosa è la mafia? 




















(Translation Whats Up Mafia)

---------- Post added at 09:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 AM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



How is that S3 treating you in comparison to One x?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Nooo....Uromastyx don't usually bite. Lol
> 
> They're omnivores with a primary focus on vegetation. Plus, he's really chill.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My ig has the same motivation, but when I handle him for too long he bites. Hard. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You enjoying the latest iteration of TouchWiz? I'm sure with that thing's monster hardware TouchWiz flies.




davidrules7778 said:


> Che cosa è la mafia?

Click to collapse



Good, good. Still trying to figure out a Title/Position for Nexus. :-D

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You enjoying the latest iteration of TouchWiz? I'm sure with that thing's monster hardware TouchWiz flies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Reptile guild

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You enjoying the latest iteration of TouchWiz? I'm sure with that thing's monster hardware TouchWiz flies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus the iguana above? I thought his name was andy?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Nexus the iguana above? I thought his name was andy?

Click to collapse



Jase has a reptile of his own 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Jase has a reptile of his own
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Man me jelly, I need to get a chameleon i was reading online that they require a lot of attention and care like feeding them variety of different insects make sure the temperature is right.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Reptile guild

Click to collapse




Nice.





davidrules7778 said:


> Nexus the iguana above? I thought his name was andy?

Click to collapse



See picture I posted a few pages back. If too lazy: 






davidrules7778 said:


> Man me jelly, I need to get a chameleon i was reading online that they require a lot of attention and care like feeding them variety of different insects make sure the temperature is right.

Click to collapse



Yup. They're super sensitive. If you've never owned a lizard before then you're in for a nightmare. Heh, I should say that most lizards are daunting because you have simulate their natural environment fairly well, or they start having issues.




watt9493 said:


> Jase has a reptile of his own

Click to collapse



^^This

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My brother owned a snake but never had a lizard :crying:

I think tho i could do it and over time would probaly get easier to get the hang of it.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> My brother owned a snake but never had a lizard :crying:
> 
> I think tho i could do it and over time would probaly get easier to get the hang of it.

Click to collapse



I say go for it if you feel you can handle it. The biggest issue is getting them to eat, as most chameleons I've seen are picky eaters.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2012)

Also have you guys seen fatal attractions, so guy in a studio apartment had 7 huge lizards 







---------- Post added at 10:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 AM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> I say go for it if you feel you can handle it. The biggest issue is getting them to eat, as most chameleons I've seen are picky eaters.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



yep when i have 200 bucks lying around i will buy one as i need a tank too and equipment :laugh:

Plus i can ask the pet store techniques of taking care of them.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 25, 2012)

U have no issues with my iguana. Start with one if them, get a huge tank, and gave the best friend ever.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Che cosa è la mafia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Love them both. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 25, 2012)

Found all the parts I needed for my truck.  no idea if they work, but 15$ for the entire egr system is a steal

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Found all the parts I needed for my truck.  no idea if they work, but 15$ for the entire egr system is a steal
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!?!?

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!?!?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Si. Yay

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 25, 2012)

Serious question...

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent From My Gummy Bear Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Sent From My Gummy Bear Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Holy busy home screen batman!

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Holy busy home screen batman!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Only one page and scrollable dock plus like green


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 25, 2012)

2nd try

Hey everybody, how's it going?  Finally exams are clearing up towards freedom! (vacation)


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Sent From My Gummy Bear Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Can you even see the background ???

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Only one page and scrollable dock plus like green

Click to collapse



Green is nice but, too much stuff on home screen is bleh..... 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Can you even see the background ???
> 
> Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse



Yes i can 


Babydoll25 said:


> Green is nice but, too much stuff on home screen is bleh.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Also i like very little pages, i am weird like that. I like everything in one spot


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Also I like very little pages, I am weird like that. I like everything in one spot

Click to collapse



You sound like me:




Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 25, 2012)

And you guys rip on blur? Ugly ugly home screens  too much!

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You sound like me:
> 
> View attachment 1155558
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



DAMN your icons are huge LOL 

I don't know what i would do without a scrollable dock.

I also hide apps in the app drawer that are already on my dock or homescreen so its clean!! :laugh:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> And you guys rip on blur? Ugly ugly home screens  too much!

Click to collapse



Ugly and efficient is better than pretty and useless.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You sound like me:
> 
> View attachment 1155558
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse







/thatisall


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> And you guys rip on blur? Ugly ugly home screens  too much!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Umm blur is Motorola crap where our nexuses are AOSP plus screens ugly on Motorola


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Umm blur is Motorola crap where our nexuses are AOSP plus screens ugly on Motorola

Click to collapse



Thank-you for clarifying despite your atrocious grammar.

As for the haters (barring M_T_M), you guys can suck it. You like yours and we'll like ours.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Thank-you for clarifying despite your atrocious grammar.
> 
> As for the haters (barring M_T_M), you guys can suck it. You like yours and we'll like ours.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



LOL I know thank god milad isn't here. 

I get careless sometimes when I post in here.

Plus I am so bad with my "i's" being lower cased lol, if its on a forum and not important i don't care. If its hw that is a different story.


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL I know thank god milad isn't here.
> 
> I get careless sometimes when I post in here.
> 
> Plus I am so bad with my "i's" being lower cased lol, if its on a forum and not important i don't care. If its hw that is a different story.

Click to collapse



William Shakespeare is rolling on his grave as he reads your attrocious grammar...you Sir are a monster


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL I know thank god milad isn't here.
> 
> I get careless sometimes when I post in here.
> 
> Plus I am so bad with my "i's" being lower cased lol, if its on a forum and not important i don't care. If its hw that is a different story.

Click to collapse



I just train how I fight. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> William Shakespeare is rolling on his grave as he reads your attrocious grammar...you Sir are a monster

Click to collapse



Oh well 

I guess i am one: :cyclops:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> William Shakespeare is rolling *i*n his grave as he reads your *atrocious* grammar...you *s*ir are a monster

Click to collapse



Fixed that for you. Spelling must be your weakness, eh?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Fixed that for you. Spelling must be your weakness, eh?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



:highfive:


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Fixed that for you. Spelling must be your weakness, eh?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You were supposed to thank me not correct Milad....oh..sorry....too soon?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You were supposed to thank me not correct Milad....oh..sorry....too soon?

Click to collapse



It was never to soon 

BTW was he kicked out or Quit?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> :highfive:

Click to collapse



:uphigh:







M_T_M said:


> You were supposed to thank me not correct Milad....oh..sorry....too soon?

Click to collapse



You know that the point of punctuation is to make it so people don't misinterpret what your saying.

For instance: I can't tell if in the above quoted phrase whether you're telling me not to correct Milad, or calling me Milad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> :uphigh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Again: :highfive:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Again: :highfive:

Click to collapse



:highfive: Down low?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 25, 2012)

Both? 


jaseglenn4 said:


> :uphigh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Both?

Click to collapse



Lulz. Slick troll is quick on his feet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2012)

*I might be asking for trouble?*



jaseglenn4 said:


> :highfive: Down low?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



Too slow. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Too slow.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Fine by me i don't know where that low five has been, err oh wait i do


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Fine by me i don't know where that low five has been, err oh wait i do

Click to collapse



At least Milad ensured your grammar was passable. Lately this place looks more like an IRC channel for 133t speak than a proper Mafia thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> At least Milad ensured your grammar was passable. Lately this place looks more like an IRC channel for 133t speak than a proper Mafia thread.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I am sorry. :crying:

I will try to improve my grammar.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I am sorry. :crying:
> 
> I will try to improve my grammar.

Click to collapse



It's okay. I know you will. :brohug:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> It's okay. I know you will. :brohug:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I am not much of a writer. If I were I would be a News Writer. Since you are a News Writer I am sure you have to be awesome at grammar and very careful. :good:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I am not much of a writer. If I were I would be a News Writer. Since you are a News Writer I am sure you have to be awesome at grammar and very careful. :good:

Click to collapse



You don't have to be a writer to utilize basic grammar skills. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You don't have to be a writer to utilize basic grammar skills.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



But you're a better writer with proper grammar skills. I mean yes I know my grammar I just get lazy. 

Look I am improving my grammar already. :laugh:

---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 PM ----------

A week until I get my new laptop I am SO EXCITED!!!! :laugh:

I hope it comes early, but the estimated pick up date was July 2nd.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 25, 2012)

Lurk lurk lurk 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2012)

Damn u xda for going out for 15 mins!!!


----------



## trell959 (Jun 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Damn u xda for going out for 15 mins!!!

Click to collapse



It did? I didn't realize.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 26, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2012)

Woooooooooooooooooooo!
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!
I finally received my screen protectors for my SGSIII! (I received one case that I ordered on the 23rd)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 26, 2012)

Trucks fixed. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Trucks fixed.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2012)

]Pretty picture is pretty.
#SGSIII

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

cant see pics above on tapatalk  

anyone online?  i am looking to buy an air printer? know of any good ones?

Sent From My Gummy Bear Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> cant see pics above on tapatalk
> 
> anyone online?  i am looking to buy an air printer? know of any good ones?
> 
> Sent From My Gummy Bear Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Do you mean a wireless printer? 
I have a kodak c310 that's, Google cloud print enabled. 
HP makes good ePrint printers
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Do you mean a wireless printer?
> I have a kodak c310 that's, Google cloud print enabled.
> HP makes good ePrint printers
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Google cloud wireless printer?

Sent From My Gummy Bear Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Google cloud wireless printer?
> 
> Sent From My Gummy Bear Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Google cloud print. It works with some printers using, your Google account (some, like my kodak printer right from my phone or tablet WITHOUT a PC, others, require a pc to be on with chrome running)
Sheesh, for being a geek...you don't know much... do you?
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

I wish my wife gave a crap about tech like you do, BD.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I wish my wife gave a crap about tech like you do, BD.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I wish Sparky gave a crap about it too....
I'm tired of "I can haz you fix this, nao?" 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I wish Sparky gave a crap about it too....
> I'm tired of "I can haz you fix this, nao?"
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hmm...same boat then.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## NightHawk877 (Jun 26, 2012)

Room for one more in the Mafia?

Sent from my SGH-I897


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2012)

NightHawk877 said:


> Room for one more in the Mafia?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897

Click to collapse



who the F___ are you?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 26, 2012)

NightHawk877 said:


> Room for one more in the Mafia?

Click to collapse



Maybe...Babydoll25 and I are in charge of new inductions. So tell me why you want in?



husam666 said:


> who the F___ are you?

Click to collapse



Easy Hussam, easy...he's just being polite.
---------------

Oh and this:
http://www.mobot.net/asus-nexus-7-specs-spilled-training-document-43707
http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2012/06/this-is-googles-new-nexus-tablet-the-nexus-7/

Note the *12 core* GPU, 178 degree viewing angle for the screen, and NFC capabilities!

Yay!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Maybe...Babydoll25 and I are in charge of new inductions. So tell me why you want in?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This isn't how you ask to join


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> This isn't how you ask to join

Click to collapse



Relax. You don't have to treat everyone as if they're Milad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Relax. You don't have to treat everyone as if they're Milad.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I lol'd

but still, you still need to be respectful when you ask to join the mafia

---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> Relax. You don't have to treat everyone as if they're Milad.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I lol'd

but still, you still need to be respectful when you ask to join the mafia


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2012)

NightHawk877 said:


> Room for one more in the Mafia?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897

Click to collapse



Idk. Whaddya think Jase?
Also, I'm leaving tomorrow!! 
(then flying to Florida Wednesday!!)
Wooooooooooo!
So far I'm bringing
SGSIII
One X
Amaze
CR-48
Sonic HotSpot
Three chargers
My the art of exploitation book
And, some clothes and toiletries and stuff.... 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Idk. Whaddya think Jase?
> Also, I'm leaving tomorrow!!
> (then flying to Florida Wednesday!!)
> Wooooooooooo!
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe.

What part of Florida you going too?

I'm guessing it's either Panama City, Orlando, or Miami...in that order...lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Idk.
> Three chargers

Click to collapse









Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Idk. Whaddya think Jase?
> Also, I'm leaving tomorrow!!
> (then flying to Florida Wednesday!!)
> Wooooooooooo!
> ...

Click to collapse



Remember. Keep an eye on Kyla for me 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Maybe.
> 
> What part of Florida you going too?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think Orlando. My Uncle Larry (paternal uncle) lives there. We are having a HUGE family reunion....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Remember. Keep an eye on Kyla for me

Click to collapse



Lulz. I will watt...I will.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Remember. Keep an eye on Kyla for me
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse




K.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I think Orlando. My Uncle Larry (paternal uncle) lives there. We are having a HUGE family reunion....

Click to collapse



Very nice, very nice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Bwhahahahahahahaha.
No.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Very nice, very nice.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



My Uncle Larry has a huge house (so does my dad, just not as big).... There's like six or eight bedrooms and five bathrooms. There are so many people coming, my Uncle Larry rented a bunch of bungalows.... We are having a family picture, fishing contest, two formal dinners, one casual cookout, a family breakfast and a bunch of other stuff I can't remember. It lasts four days. We are staying there for six days though..... 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 26, 2012)

Meh. I hate Florida

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Meh. I hate Florida

Click to collapse



I hated Florida too, then your girlfriend taught me to like it. 

-----Edit:

I killed it. :-(

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I hated Florida too, then your girlfriend taught me to like it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Idk, Casey Anthony, face munchers, Tim Tebow....  I'll pass on Florida.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Idk, Casey Anthony, face munchers, Tim Tebow....  I'll pass on Florida.

Click to collapse



It also has Disney, Universal, South Beach, Daytona 500, the entire S. Florida Metropolitan area of nightclubs, more water parks than heaven, the Panthers, Heat, Dolphins, and Jaguars franchises, and an old Spanish fort.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> and an old Spanish fort.

Click to collapse



OK, now you have my attention.







Also, that Disney is fake.  I have the real one near me.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Idk, Casey Anthony, face munchers, Tim Tebow....  I'll pass on Florida.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse








Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I hated Florida too, then your girlfriend taught me to like it.
> 
> -----Edit:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



She's 15. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Weird...I just posted the same pic in the image thread.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Google cloud print. It works with some printers using, your Google account (some, like my kodak printer right from my phone or tablet WITHOUT a PC, others, require a pc to be on with chrome running)
> Sheesh, for being a geek...you don't know much... do you?
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I knew hp e printers were cloud printers I researched it I was asking which on is the best print quality for the price..  canon,HP or the other compatible one which I didn't care about?

Sent From My Gummy Bear Galaxy Nexus


----------



## NightHawk877 (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm like a mushroom. A fungi to be around. I'm a walking encyclopedia and a grammar Nazi. Hehe. Got that from my 90 year old great grandfather. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 26, 2012)

NightHawk877 said:


> I'm like a mushroom. A fungi to be around. I'm a walking encyclopedia and a grammar Nazi. Hehe. Got that from my 90 year old great grandfather.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA

Click to collapse



Not sure if troll or Milad's puppy ....or both


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Not sure if troll or Milad's puppy ....or both

Click to collapse



Lulz... 

Sent From My Gummy Bear Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Jun 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> She's 15.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Jail bait.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.

Mod Edit: Pic removed before any possible political discussion...cheers!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Also, that Disney is fake.  I have the real one near me.

Click to collapse



Our Disney makes yours look like garbage.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Our Disney makes yours look like garbage.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



How can you argue with the original?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> How can you argue with the original?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Original != Best.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Jail bait.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



ya three years different isnt bad but that young damn


----------



## trell959 (Jun 26, 2012)

So... where's Milad? Did I miss something? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> So... where's Milad? Did I miss something?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ya i was wondering the same apparently he left the mafia indefinitely


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Original != Best.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Check this out. http://vimeo.com/m/6016945

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya i was wondering the same apparently he left the mafia indefinitely

Click to collapse



He's in IRC if you want to go troll him.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> He's in IRC if you want to go troll him.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



meh waste of my time


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Not sure if troll or Milad's puppy ....or both

Click to collapse



I don't think milad knows where San Diego is. So probably troll

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jun 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> meh waste of my time

Click to collapse



+1


First CM9 RC is out 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> First CM9 RC is out
> ...

Click to collapse



Who uses CyanogenMod anymore? Lol. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Jun 26, 2012)

Delete


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I don't think milad knows where San Diego is. So probably troll
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Don't tell him where San Diego is.  I don't want him here.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Who uses CyanogenMod anymore? Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Please don't tell me you're running AOKP.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Don't tell him where San Diego is.  I don't want him here.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I don't even want him in CA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Please don't tell me you're running AOKP.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I am 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I am
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Task is cool, so that's an exception. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Who uses CyanogenMod anymore? Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Agreed i tried it and its so so so boring......

I need my customization

I liked aokp black ice but was running hot and not stable on ram.

Now i am on gummy aosp and has everything i want to customize plus runs cool and stable. Will see if i get any random soft reboots today... haven't had any to my knowledge..


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't use AOKP or CM9. I use Liquid, with Leankernel/notrim edition.

~Jaseglenn4


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Agreed i tried it and its so so so boring......
> 
> I need my customization
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Task/ktoonsez aokp ftw.  Slim, smoove, and cool as it gets.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Not sure if troll or Milad's puppy ....or both

Click to collapse



That's hilarious! I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I don't use AOKP or CM9. I use Liquid, with Leankernel/notrim edition.
> 
> ~Jaseglenn4

Click to collapse



U went back to Liquid from Slim? 


@Skinny i don't think we have that rom


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> U went back to Liquid from Slim?
> 
> 
> @Skinny i don't think we have that rom

Click to collapse



Nope...its specifically for the at$t galaxy s2

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nope...its specifically for the at$t galaxy s2
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



lookks like also for nexus s and galaxy tab


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

Jase...not sure if you saw my post link a bit ago....epic found footage.  Grandma meets Walt.
http://vimeo.com/m/6016945

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> lookks like also for nexus s and galaxy tab

Click to collapse



Sure, there's a few versions, but Task owns the at$t gs2 and built his own aokp to suit.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2012)

so what happened to Milad, why did he leave?


----------



## trell959 (Jun 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> so what happened to Milad, why did he leave?

Click to collapse



He just posted in the off topic image thread 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> He just posted in the off topic image thread
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



He'll get a swift mod edit for posting the F word too 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> U went back to Liquid from Slim?
> 
> 
> @Skinny i don't think we have that rom

Click to collapse



I bounce between both. I have nandroids of both and I just restore text messages in between so....I like slim better, but liquid has more customization so...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I bounce between both. I have nandroids of both and I just restore text messages in between so....I like slim better, but liquid has more customization so...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



aww :good:

I think i am going to flash twisted tonight. That is the only other aosp rom that has the customizations i need, maybe vicious too...

I wish liquid had a sprint version out, the developer told me it was in the works but that was 2 months ago :crying:

I really want to try that rom..

---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 AM ----------

@JASE

:highfive:  For using lean kernel, that is what is on gummy and i like it!!!

---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 AM ----------

I killed it... :crying:

Dead Thread Is Dead!!

foreveralone.jpg


----------



## trell959 (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm here. Just lurking. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm here. Just lurking.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



So your not here


----------



## trell959 (Jun 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> So your not here

Click to collapse



I'm standing in line at the DMV :banghead:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm standing in line at the DMV :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



ugh  DMV blows C*** 

I am trying to figure out where my 460th thanks came from, i looked at my thanked posts and they are all from yesterday and i already saw them at 459...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ugh  DMV blows C***
> 
> I am trying to figure out where my 460th thanks came from, i looked at my thanked posts and they are all from yesterday and i already saw them at 459...

Click to collapse



Have you checked for multiple thanks on the same posts?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Jun 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ugh  DMV blows C***
> 
> I am trying to figure out where my 460th thanks came from, i looked at my thanked posts and they are all from yesterday and i already saw them at 459...

Click to collapse



It does blow.

Multiple thanks? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Have you checked for multiple thanks on the same posts?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



ya i looked more carefully and found it, i wish xda would update the thanked posts to the top and update the date..

But oh well 

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------

Sorry jase ran out of thanks and i swear i didn't use 8 today


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya i looked more carefully and found it, i wish xda would update the thanked posts to the top and update the date..
> 
> But oh well
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. I'll just take it out in kind from you later tonight. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lol. I'll just take it out in kind from you later tonight.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I need 10 thanks a day !!!!!!!!!!!!

8 just doesn't cut it :crying:


----------



## trell959 (Jun 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I need 10 thanks a day !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 8 just doesn't cut it :crying:

Click to collapse



There isn't a limit from the app. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> There isn't a limit from the app.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



ya there is but doesn't always register i have gotten can't thank message in the app before.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I need 10 thanks a day !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 8 just doesn't cut it :crying:

Click to collapse



I rarely ever use my thanks, I wish I could just give them to someone else. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I rarely ever use my thanks, I wish I could just give them to someone else. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I thanked u via app like trell said but eventually I will run out...

Sent From My Gummy Bear Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Jun 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I thanked u via app like trell said but eventually I will run out...
> 
> Sent From My Gummy Bear Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Thanked him for you 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> So your not here

Click to collapse



So _you're_ not here :highfive:



davidrules7778 said:


> ya there is but doesn't always register i have gotten can't thank message in the app before.

Click to collapse



Do you have the free or Premium version? I've never gotten the "no thanks left" message (Premium).


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Thanked him for you

Click to collapse



Lulz. Racking up the thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Jun 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Do you have the free or Premium version? I've never gotten the "no thanks left" message (Premium).

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> So _you're_ not here :highfive:

Click to collapse



Well f*ck I am getting lazy with my grammar again. :crying:

Do you have the free or Premium version? I've never gotten the "no thanks left" message (Premium).[/QUOTE]

Premium tapatalk, xda is outdated.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well f*ck I am getting lazy with my grammar again. :crying:
> 
> Do you have the free or Premium version? I've never gotten the "no thanks left" message (Premium).

Click to collapse



Premium tapatalk, xda is outdated. [/QUOTE]

Meh, I use both 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


MY LAPTOP IS READY FOR PICKUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory:

Looks like I will be busy tonight and all this week. Maybe just a day or 2 since it is pretty fast!!!


----------



## trell959 (Jun 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> MY LAPTOP IS READY FOR PICKUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory:
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll go pick it up for you

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Premium tapatalk, xda is outdated.

Click to collapse



Meh, I use both 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium[/QUOTE]

I don't like having apps if I absolutely don't have to have them. 

---------- Post added at 11:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 AM ----------




trell959 said:


> I'll go pick it up for you
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## trell959 (Jun 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Meh, I use both
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't like having apps if I absolutely don't have to have them. 

---------- Post added at 11:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 AM ----------








[/QUOTE]






Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I don't like having apps if I absolutely don't have to have them.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## trell959 (Jun 26, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



:victory::victory:


----------



## trell959 (Jun 26, 2012)

Guess who's still in line at the DMV:banghead:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Guess who's still in line at the DMV:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hall and Oates? 

Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well f*ck I am getting lazy with my grammar again. :crying:
> 
> Do you have the free or Premium version? I've never gotten the "no thanks left" message (Premium).

Click to collapse



Premium tapatalk, xda is outdated. [/QUOTE]

Outdated? The Premium version is based on Tapatalk 2.0 which got released a couple of months ago  Has Tapatalk been updated with new features since then?

The free version is still the old crap (i think).


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Premium tapatalk, xda is outdated.

Click to collapse



Outdated? The Premium version is based on Tapatalk 2.0 which got released a couple of months ago  Has Tapatalk been updated with new features since then?

The free version is still the old crap (i think).[/QUOTE]

Well the must of updated it, i am sticking to tapatalk as it does lots of forums and gets updated first...


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I knew hp e printers were cloud printers I researched it I was asking which on is the best print quality for the price..  canon,HP or the other compatible one which I didn't care about?
> 
> Sent From My Gummy Bear Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Idk. Get whatever you want.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2012)

Guess who's at the Avian vet....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Guess who's at the Avian vet....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



A ghost?
A pigeon?
Pipsqueak? 

Sent From My Gummy Bear Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 26, 2012)

> Well the must of updated it, i am sticking to tapatalk as it does lots of forums and gets updated first...

Click to collapse



WTH is up with your quote failing today? I didn't say that, and you also fail to close the quote


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm ****ing tired of sh*t. Tired as sh*t. And ready to sit my tired ass down and sh*t.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> WTH is up with your quote failing today? I didn't say that, and you also fail to close the quote

Click to collapse



Its not me its tapatalk and you, i am on the pc and when i quote it errors...


----------



## trell959 (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm finally home. I got my registration stickers 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> A ghost?
> A pigeon?
> Pipsqueak?
> 
> Sent From My Gummy Bear Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



It's Superman


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm finally home. I got my registration stickers
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Mine come in the mail 

Y U SO BEHIND ON EASY REGISTRATION?


----------



## trell959 (Jun 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Mine come in the mail
> 
> Y U SO BEHIND ON EASY REGISTRATION?

Click to collapse



Because I wreck my civic remember? I just got it back, had to go pass smog and then go get them along with my registration

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Because I wreck my civic remember? I just got it back, had to go pass smog and then go get them along with my registration
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Where do u get your smog checked? Also is that the same as emissions?


----------



## trell959 (Jun 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Where do u get your smog checked? Also is that the same as emissions?

Click to collapse



Yeah it's an emissions test

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yeah it's an emissions test
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



****, I got mine smogged on April 5th, and still haven't received my stickers.  CA fml.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yeah it's an emissions test
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I still don't understand why u had to go to the DMV.. I get my emissions checked then order my tags online


----------



## trell959 (Jun 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I still don't understand why u had to go to the DMV.. I get my emissions checked then order my tags online

Click to collapse



Because I had to smog when my car was in the shop. It was in the shop so I couldn't smog it therefore they didn't send my my new registration.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Because I had to smog when my car was in the shop. It was in the shop so I couldn't smog it therefore they didn't send my my new registration.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Here a smog test is near the dmv but not in the dmv, I first take it to get smogged then report that i did online then they send the registration and i use a piece of paper as my temp registration.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Here a smog test is near the dmv but not in the dmv, I first take it to get smogged then report that i did online then they send the registration and i use a piece of paper as my temp registration.

Click to collapse



You have to show the DMV that you passes smog with the paper they give you. Smog test are anywhere really. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You have to show the DMV that you passes smog with the paper they give you. Smog test are anywhere really.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Which is what i do online


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Which is what i do online

Click to collapse



Haha. You live in a state with emissions testing. Lulz.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Haha. You live in a state with emissions testing. Lulz.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



small city thing...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> small city thing...

Click to collapse



Lol. My state got rid of emissions a decade ago. Next we just need to exile all of the elderly northerners and Canadians who are fouling up our beaches.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> A ghost?
> A pigeon?
> Pipsqueak?
> 
> Sent From My Gummy Bear Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak is in birdie valhalla. 
Moon-Doggie had a chlamydia psittaci (not the human kind  ) test (required by law for all birds before six months)
And snowflake had a check up
Total cost $421.50

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pipsqueak is in birdie valhalla.
> Moon-Doggie had a chlamydia psittaci (not the human kind  ) test (required by law for all birds before six months)
> And snowflake had a check up
> Total cost $421.50
> ...

Click to collapse



I never heard what happen to pipsqueek? 

Sent From My Gummy Bear Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I never heard what happen to pipsqueek?
> 
> Sent From My Gummy Bear Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



She was being treated for a kidney infection. The treatment didn't work. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> She was being treated for a kidney infection. The treatment didn't work.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I an sorry  

Sent From My Gummy Bear Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I an sorry
> 
> Sent From My Gummy Bear Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Thank you.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 27, 2012)

Why is wp7 such a crippled OS? It has great potential 
If only it was slightly more unlocked and had a proper app development scene

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## trell959 (Jun 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Why is wp7 such a crippled OS? It has great potential
> If only it was slightly more unlocked and had a proper app development scene
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express

Click to collapse



It will always suck. All of their phones are the same.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm leaving on a jet plane......don't know when I'll be back again....

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2012)

New laptop is up and running need to add some more applications, but it is sick!!!! Pics tomorrow 

Sent From My Gummy Bear Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Jun 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm leaving on a jet plane......don't know when I'll be back again....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



wasn't that a Steve miller song


Well guys the drunk is back! I love 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 27, 2012)

Why is everyone hating on the new smilies? I think they look more like actual smiley faces than that ghetto looking crap we had before.

~Jaseglenn4


----------



## trell959 (Jun 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Why is everyone hating on the new smilies? I think they look more like actual smiley faces than that ghetto looking crap we had before.
> 
> ~Jaseglenn4

Click to collapse



I haven't even seen them. I'm rarely on xda via my computer! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 27, 2012)

SigPic! Y u no function properly!?

Edit:

Mafia! Y u let thread die!?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2012)

Morning.....

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 27, 2012)

amazing BD 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> amazing BD
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express

Click to collapse



What's up Dex.. That's sslauncher on my SGSIII....:beer:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 27, 2012)

Testing the wp7 tapatalk app. Its horrible. I can't quote, edit my post or upload pics 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Testing the wp7 tapatalk app. Its horrible. I can't quote, edit my post or upload pics
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express

Click to collapse



That sucks. Do you, like WP7 otherwise?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That sucks. Do you, like WP7 otherwise?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



wp is fast, smooth and stable. it is awesome when it comes to gaming( yes, way better than android), but it lacks proper app develpoment scene( not many apps, most have bugs and/or limited features, plus that many are expensive as hell)

its a good OS, but its community cripples it without reason 

tl;dr: I like it, but it could be better


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Testing the wp7 tapatalk app. Its horrible. I can't quote, edit my post or upload pics
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express

Click to collapse



There's an alternative out to Tapatalk.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> There's an alternative out to Tapatalk.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



seriously? what?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 27, 2012)

also


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> also

Click to collapse



I wish it would curb the influx of stupidity....alas, my hopes are in vain....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> seriously? what?

Click to collapse



The search box is your friend. 

Jk Dex, here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1704087

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> The search box is your friend.
> 
> Jk Dex, here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1704087
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ah, this one? I have already signed up for beta preview, but its still not available


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> ah, this one? I have already signed up for beta preview, but its still not available

Click to collapse



Heh, maybe not to you. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mafia!? Y thread so dead!?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 27, 2012)

terrorist attack on Microsoft Hellas today 

I wonder why


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Mafia!? Y thread so dead!?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Cause I was sleeping 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2012)

Holy cow I'm tired!  Time to go though.....

Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 27, 2012)

Cotulla, Cyanogen, and AdamOutler walk into a bar. The bar instantly implodes as that level awesome cannot be contained under one roof.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Cotulla, Cyanogen, and AdamOutler walk into a bar. The bar instantly implodes as that level awesome cannot be contained under one roof.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Who the hell's the first guy? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Who the hell's the first guy?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Facepalm.jpg

Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Who the hell's the first guy?

Click to collapse



Seriously? You don't know who Cotulla is?




M_T_M said:


> Facepalm.jpg

Click to collapse



^^^^This

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 27, 2012)

Who is he? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Facepalm.jpg
> 
> Pfft......haterz gonna hate

Click to collapse



Hey M_T_M
Still no ban thread OP?


----------



## trell959 (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh he's that guy from window phone....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi everybody!!! 

Sent From My Gummy Bear Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Who is he?

Click to collapse



Please don't troll about not knowing who one of possibly the greatest Elite Recognized Developers in the history of XDA is.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Please don't troll about not knowing who one of possibly the greatest Elite Recognized Developers in the history of XDA is.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



In all honesty, I really didn't know who he was 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> In all honesty, I really didn't know who he was

Click to collapse



GTFO N00B.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> GTFO N00B.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse










Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2012)

*clears throat UH HUM*

High everybody!!!

Also i looked back to see what developer you don't know who he is and all i can say is FAIL!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> *clears throat UH HUM*
> 
> High everybody!!!
> 
> Also i looked back to see what developer you don't know who he is and all i can say is FAIL!

Click to collapse



I hope High can be used as a verb, GIVE ME THE F___ING WEED NOW


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> *clears throat UH HUM*
> 
> High everybody!!!
> 
> Also i looked back to see what developer you don't know who he is and all i can say is FAIL!

Click to collapse



Grammar, buddy. It's crucial to at least punctuate, so that people understand the message you are trying to convey.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Grammar, buddy. It's crucial to at least punctuate, so that people understand the message you are trying to convey.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse




Oops!!

Let me try that again:

I looked back a page or two and saw what developer trell doesn't know.


All I can say is fail!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Oops!!
> 
> Let me try that again:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Much better. At least now I can understand what you meant, lolol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Much better. At least now I can understand what you meant, lolol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



LOL

Well thats good.

I am loving my new laptop it is powerful the fan is nice and quiet and keeps it cool when I am streaming. (unlock my old stupid hp) Now I just need to test some games and install Office 2010.


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL
> 
> Well thats good.
> 
> I am loving my new laptop it is powerful the fan is nice and quiet and keeps it cool when I am streaming. (unlock my old stupid hp) Now I just need to test some games and install Office 2010.

Click to collapse



I wish I had Office 2010...I jelly 

Also...this


Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I wish I had Office 2010...I jelly
> 
> Also...this
> View attachment 1160060
> ...

Click to collapse



you didn't reply to me


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I wish I had Office 2010...I jelly
> 
> Also...this
> View attachment 1160060
> ...

Click to collapse



BPT  

Also anyone know when the next version of office is coming out?


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 27, 2012)

????



husam666 said:


> you didn't reply to me

Click to collapse




????






davidrules7778 said:


> BPT
> 
> Also anyone know when the next version of office is coming out?

Click to collapse





Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey M_T_M
> Still no ban thread OP?

Click to collapse



@mtm... this


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Make HUSAM OP OF BAN THREAD!!!


And if you read the BPT backwards its an abbreviation for somewhere


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Make HUSAM OP OF BAN THREAD!!!
> 
> 
> And if you read the BPT backwards its an abbreviation for somewhere

Click to collapse


----------



## trell959 (Jun 27, 2012)

Who else is watching Google I/O live? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Who else is watching Google I/O live?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



At work busy don't have time.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Who else is watching Google I/O live?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cheers, Forgot


----------



## coolsandie (Jun 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Who else is watching Google I/O live?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah, I was watching just now. So the much anticipated Nexus tab is codenamed officially as Nexus Q and price is fixed at $199 ... it seems.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 27, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> Yeah, I was watching just now. So the much anticipated Nexus tab is codenamed officially as Nexus Q and price is fixed at $199 ... it seems.

Click to collapse



No? Nexus 7? Isnt it? 

http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/27/google-makes-the-nexus-7-tablet-official/
Nexus 7

http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/27/google-nexus-q-media-streaming-device-gets-official/
Nexus Q


----------



## coolsandie (Jun 27, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> No? Nexus 7? Isnt it?
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/27/google-makes-the-nexus-7-tablet-official/
> Nexus 7
> ...

Click to collapse



Even I'm confused about that part. Some saying Nexus 7, some saying Nexus Q. Maybe Nexus Q is a high-end version?! as its about $299 as said in the link.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 27, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> Even I'm confused about that part. Some saying Nexus 7, some saying Nexus Q. Maybe Nexus Q is a high-end version?! as its about $299 as said in the link.

Click to collapse



Galaxy Nexus is the Phone.
Nexus Seven is the Tablet.
Nexus Q is their new streaming media device.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Galaxy Nexus is the Phone.
> Nexus Seven is the Tablet.
> Nexus Q is their new streaming media device.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Nexus Q sounds dumb.. IMO


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 27, 2012)

Anyone have good dark wallpapers?

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2012)

Anyone smoke cigars?

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Nexus Q sounds dumb.. IMO

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



+1 to Trells +1

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Anyone smoke cigars?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



On vacation I do. :laugh:


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> On vacation I do. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Only will when I have children 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2012)

It's a Cuban cigar.....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's a Cuban cigar.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Awesome!! Those are amazing!!

Sent From My Gummy Bear Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello Mafia!

Happy 8.000 to me 
I'm late though.. need to start posting like crazy again... 

EDIT: Thanks count 888 and posts 8.000 \o/


----------



## trell959 (Jun 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hello Mafia!
> 
> Happy 8.000 to me
> I'm late though.. need to start posting like crazy again...
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup dex! I saw your request in the RC forum. Don't think it will happen sadly 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sup dex! I saw your request in the RC forum. Don't think it will happen sadly
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



hey trell! 

always hope for the best 
replacing them isnt going to happen, but adding them might


----------



## trell959 (Jun 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hey trell!
> 
> always hope for the best
> replacing them isnt going to happen, but adding them might

Click to collapse



Adding them would be great actually! It's a win win for everyone! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2012)

Computer pics!!!

 






Sent From My Gummy Bear Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Jun 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Computer pics!!!
> 
> View attachment 1160419 View attachment 1160419
> View attachment 1160423
> ...

Click to collapse



She's a pretty one 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 27, 2012)

So...yeah. Google I/O is happening. We now have three different types of Nexus devices to choose from. And...that's about it...so yeah....joy.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> She's a pretty one
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I know as soon as i saw it out of the box i am like wow this is a great build!!!

It is very well constructed around the screen it has nice rubber around it. 

Runs very cool too!!! Need to test same games on it... 

But I love it!!!


----------



## trell959 (Jun 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So...yeah. Google I/O is happening. We now have three different types of Nexus devices to choose from. And...that's about it...so yeah....joy.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I didn't continue watching. I stopped when they started talking about G+. Did I miss anything? 






davidrules7778 said:


> I know as soon as i saw it out of the box i am like wow this is a great build!!!
> 
> It is very well constructed around the screen it has nice rubber around it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Diablo 3?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So...yeah. Google I/O is happening. We now have three different types of Nexus devices to choose from. And...that's about it...so yeah....joy.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Q,7 and ? 

I haven't been watching... 

---------- Post added at 12:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> I didn't continue watching. I stopped when they started talking about G+. Did I miss anything?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have to find 60 bucks which right now doesn't come easy especially with rent and electric bill, i Just got paid and my check is going to be down to 20 bucks :crying:

I did download crazy taxi 3 the other day tho. Could try that for now.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Q,7 and ?
> 
> I haven't been watching...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would recommend something, but I'm not familiar with PC gaming 

And I guess Jase is saying the three Nexus devices are: the Q, 7, and Gnex

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I would recommend something, but I'm not familiar with PC gaming
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ya me neither LOL 

But i am sure diablo 3 will run great on it


----------



## trell959 (Jun 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya me neither LOL
> 
> But i am sure diablo 3 will run great on it

Click to collapse



Why don't you check?

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/intro.aspx

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I know as soon as i saw it out of the box i am like wow this is a great build!!!
> 
> It is very well constructed around the screen it has nice rubber around it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Test it by running MSI Afterburner to overclock it. And then either run Kombuster to benchmark it's endurance or load up Crysis 1/2 at maximum settings and then work down until you hit 60+ fps.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 27, 2012)

hey look!

Another ugly Nexus device! Whats better this time? its a tablet!!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hey look!
> 
> Another ugly Nexus device! Whats better this time? its a tablet!!

Click to collapse



Damn. You forget about the even pricier "media streaming" Nexus Q device? Geez, that's even worse.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Test it by running MSI Afterburner to overclock it. And then either run Kombuster to benchmark it's endurance or load up Crysis 1/2 at maximum settings and then work down until you hit 60+ fps.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Do I need to install those first? I barely am putting java on it LOL


----------



## trell959 (Jun 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hey look!
> 
> Another ugly Nexus device! Whats better this time? its a tablet!!

Click to collapse



I don't think they're ugly, I just think the Gnex could have been way better. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Why don't you check?
> 
> http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/intro.aspx
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Just tried this and it read my graphics card Intel hd graphics. I have switchable graphics to my AMD Radeon I wonder how I set it to read that.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I don't think they're ugly, I just think the Gnex could have been way better.

Click to collapse



Leave the Gnex out of this. Unless you own one, you can't hate on its magnificence. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 27, 2012)

Today is the last day of unlimited data. Let the 4g raping commence!

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I don't think they're ugly, I just think the Gnex could have been way better.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



All nexus devices could of been better, they always seem to make them not to what they could be, but having pure google software and development is a very good trade off.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 27, 2012)

Nexus Series: 
Great OS
uninteresting design
preference to weird chipsets

why does google sacrifice so much?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Leave the Gnex out of this. Unless you own one, you can't hate on its magnificence.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Is there a way to link call and notification volume in 4.0? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Nexus Series:
> Great OS
> uninteresting design
> preference to weird chipsets
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the galaxy nexus was:

Great OS
Nice looking design (love the on screen only soft keys!!! looks awesome IMO)
Chipset MEH

But it runs plenty fast for me and having lots of roms and pure google is why I bought it.

---------- Post added at 01:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------




watt9493 said:


> Is there a way to link call and notification volume in 4.0?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



What? Looks like they already are linked... (so yes in ICS 4.0 they are linked)

I can unlink them too in Gummy Rom.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I think the galaxy nexus was:
> 
> Great OS
> Nice looking design (love the on screen only soft keys!!! looks awesome IMO)
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't control notification with the volume rocker :/

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I can't control notification with the volume rocker :/
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



You on ICS? 
What rom?
Maybe its an aosp thing? 

When i turn down/up  with my volume rocker it changes both volumes. I can however unlink the 2 and have them separate.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2012)

Look right here after clicking my volume rocker and clicking settings on I can control all!! 


Sent From My Gummy Bear Galaxy Nexus


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> You on ICS?
> What rom?
> Maybe its an aosp thing?
> 
> When i turn down/up  with my volume rocker it changes both volumes. I can however unlink the 2 and have them separate.

Click to collapse



It must be a moto stock rom thing -_-

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I think the galaxy nexus was:
> 
> Great OS
> Nice looking design (love the on screen only soft keys!!! looks awesome IMO)
> Chipset MEH

Click to collapse



Chipset meh? Seriously? Bro, when the CPU is unleashed to 1.5ghz where it should be and the GPU to 512mhz the GNex flies. It easily wipes the floor with most other devices in the same generation.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> It must be a moto stock rom thing -_-
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



No roms due to a locked bootloader? 

How is development over there... 

---------- Post added at 02:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 PM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> Chipset meh? Seriously? Bro, when the CPU is unleashed to 1.5ghz where it should be and the GPU to 512mhz the GNex flies. It easily wipes the floor with most other devices in the same generation.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I guess I meant that it is older for me LOL

And I know it flies man!! Definitely faster then my epic for sure and since its pure google it will always run faster then bloated tw,sense,blue or ports of aosp roms


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I guess I meant that it is older for me LOL
> 
> And I know it flies man!! Definitely faster then my epic for sure and since its pure google it will always run faster then bloated tw,sense,blue or ports of aosp roms

Click to collapse



I mean I know it's no One X, but it still flies and holds it own. I'm definitely hoping to stick with only Nexus phones in the future if at all possible.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2012)

Still its fast enough to run max Payne and gta3 amazingly!!! Its awesome playing them on my TV with the ps3 controller  I really do love my nexus and will probably get not the next one but the following one. 

Sent From My Gummy Bear Galaxy Nexus


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> No roms due to a locked bootloader?
> 
> How is development over there...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Development actually isn't bad. We have a couple cm9/aokp variations. Mms and other stuff I actually use doesn't work on them so they're a no go. Meaning I have to stick with not-blur. And honestly its not bad. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Development actually isn't bad. We have a couple cm9/aokp variations. Mms and other stuff I actually use doesn't work on them so they're a no go. Meaning I have to stick with not-blur. And honestly its not bad.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



In denial are we? 

I know I was when I had my epic. The cm9 fully works along with aokp but took forever and is very unstable compared to tw roms. But tw roms had their quirks too. Now that I have a nexus I don't have any quirks and everything works great.

I still love my epic to death as it was a great fast and my first android phone, but I love my Nexus SO MUCH MORE!!!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> In denial are we?
> 
> I know I was when I had my epic. The cm9 fully works along with aokp but took forever and is very unstable compared to tw roms. But tw roms had their quirks too. Now that I have a nexus I don't have any quirks and everything works great.
> 
> I still love my epic to death as it was a great fast and my first android phone, but I love my Nexus SO MUCH MORE!!!

Click to collapse



It only took you a month to learn to flash it properly. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> It only took you a month to learn to flash it properly.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Actually a week 

Hey I was new to the whole fastboot and adb thing, the epic development was a lot different. Never had option to wipe system. Never really flashed gapps after an install.

All new.

Now I can safe to say I know my way around it. 

Also you have to give me credit I did root and unlock the bootloader first night I got it while drunk.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> In denial are we?
> 
> I know I was when I had my epic. The cm9 fully works along with aokp but took forever and is very unstable compared to tw roms. But tw roms had their quirks too. Now that I have a nexus I don't have any quirks and everything works great.
> 
> I still love my epic to death as it was a great fast and my first android phone, but I love my Nexus SO MUCH MORE!!!

Click to collapse



Not really. Motorolas software doesn't really hinder the performance. It's basically the same soc as your phone. It performs above expectations. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Actually a week
> 
> Hey I was new to the whole fastboot and adb thing, the epic development was a lot different. Never had option to wipe system. Never really flashed gapps after an install.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did not know they sold "spiked" milk in Tucson


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Did not know they sold "spiked" milk in Tucson

Click to collapse



Ewww MILK!!!!

Also go look at your M_T_M thread. 

---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------

JUST NOTICED A WEIRD GLITCH!!!

The new smilies change places everytime I post!! 

---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 PM ----------




watt9493 said:


> Not really. Motorolas software doesn't really hinder the performance. It's basically the same soc as your phone. It performs above expectations.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



But it's Motorola.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ewww MILK!!!!
> 
> Also go look at your M_T_M thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Doesn't do too bad






Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Doesn't do too bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't care about scores.

I care about manufactures adding software to googles aosp. It kills it, not only in scores but you can feel a difference in speed. I noticed a huge increase going from TW to AOKP/cm9 ICS on my epic.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I don't care about scores.
> 
> I care about manufactures adding software to googles aosp. It kills it, not only in scores but you can feel a difference in speed. I noticed a huge increase going from TW to AOKP/cm9 ICS on my epic.

Click to collapse



Touchwiz is a blundered f***** mess. Its non mtd which makes it slower then molasses flowing from a glacier. Moto stock roms are at least ext3 (like cm7/9 aokp) which makes it decent. They really haven't added jack $h!t to the ics  update except smart actions and a few widgets with a modified launcher/status bar. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## boborone (Jun 27, 2012)

What, watt?! You don't like slow performance on the fastest available hw?! :what::screwy:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Touchwiz is a blundered f***** mess. Its non mtd which makes it slower then molasses flowing from a glacier. Moto stock roms are at least ext3 (like cm7/9 aokp) which makes it decent. They really haven't added jack $h!t to the ics  update except smart actions and a few widgets with a modified launcher/status bar.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Touchwiz (4) is pretty damn fast. It looks and feel better than you blur. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Touchwiz (4) is pretty damn fast. It looks and feel better than you blur.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What is 4 on?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> What is 4 on?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



TW 4 is definitely on the Note. I think TW 5 is on the SGSIII

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2012)

Sup errybody!!


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 28, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Sup errybody!!

Click to collapse



Look who came back! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2012)

A negyek won't let me move it to a different folder or let me move it period...


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Look who came back!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Hows it goin?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Hows it goin?

Click to collapse



RINZO!!!!!!!!!!

Where you been?

We missed you. :crying:


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 28, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Hows it goin?

Click to collapse



Same $h!t different day. You? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> RINZO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Where you been?
> 
> We missed you. :crying:

Click to collapse



I've been around haha.  Just been busy with other things.:silly:


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi RinZo

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2012)

sup sup babydoll!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2012)

Damn windows update on new computer fixing my problems. LOL

Annoying part about new computers with windows 7.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2012)

My Dad says hi.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My Dad says hi.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Who's yo daddy:beer:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> TW 4 is definitely on the Note. I think TW 5 is on the SGSIII
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I wonder what I have on my soon to be not stock sgsii

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 28, 2012)

The galaxy nexus GSM just got jellybean!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1737340

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> Who's yo daddy:beer:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The offensive guard for the San Francisco 49ers 1958, 59, 60, 61 
First round draft pick out of Lehigh College....


Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> I wonder what I have on my soon to be not stock sgsii
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I use sslauncher on mySGSIII....I don't pay any attention to TW versions...

Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 28, 2012)

damn softbricks


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> damn softbricks

Click to collapse



Some of the oldest structures in america are made of soft bricks.  I'm sure its just you.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Some of the oldest structures in america are made of soft bricks.  I'm sure its just you.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



i blame moto. and look at your thanks!!!?!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> i blame moto. and look at your thanks!!!?!

Click to collapse



I just saw that today.  Yeah, I don't know either dude.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I just saw that today.  Yeah, I don't know either dude.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



well since i just recovered from a softbrick, lets go back on the route that caused it! tired logic is excellent


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> well since i just recovered from a softbrick, lets go back on the route that caused it! tired logic is excellent

Click to collapse



How'd you brick it?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 28, 2012)

And btw, I accidentally posted in a Xoom thread earlier...no response yet though 







Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 28, 2012)

Double post



Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 28, 2012)

It was a thread about moto's amazing cust service



Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> How'd you brick it?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



wiped both my safe and non safe side in a sleepy stupid fumble. :/ alcohol and sleep are not condusive to phone modification.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> wiped both my safe and non safe side in a sleepy stupid fumble. :/ alcohol and sleep are not condusive to phone modification.

Click to collapse



How many times have you heard "don't do that stuff drunk" ????  Geez.  That's root101 boyeee!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> How many times have you heard "don't do that stuff drunk" ????  Geez.  That's root101 boyeee!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



mot even drunk! just tired. rewally really tired.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> mot even drunk! just tired. rewally really tired.

Click to collapse



I hear that you experience similar symptoms when you're sleep deprived.  But I learned it in a dui class, so take it for what it's worth.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 28, 2012)

Buddy: Do you feel like running a errand?

Me: No, I've been drinking.

Bud: Ahh, I wanted some beer.

Me: buy me some?

bud: yeah man

Me: Whatchoo want?

.........

????

profit

u mad bro?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> Buddy: Do you feel like running a errand?
> 
> Me: No, I've been drinking.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was mad every one of my 52 days in jail.  Lol :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 28, 2012)

Why is Android so...cool? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Why is Android so...cool?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



U drunk?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 28, 2012)

Morning Mafia...

Have you ever seen a movie about sprinklers as dramatic as this?
http://vimeo.com/m/2915849

Yeah...its my little video.  I sure made some dumb ones.  Visit my vimeo channel for more.

Www.vimeo.com/chrislight

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm waiting for my plane. We were flying into Orlando but I'm going to John's Island.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm waiting for my plane. We were flying into Orlando but I'm going to John's Island.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Have fun BD!

I'm testing unbrick on new devices 

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Have fun BD!
> 
> I'm testing unbrick on new devices
> 
> Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse



Very cool..... You do development on Qualcomm devices only right? No love for Tegra3 and my One X? 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Very cool..... You do development on Qualcomm devices only right? No love for Tegra3 and my One X?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah, Qualcomm only 
But, don't be afraid, the tegra 3 is brick proof 
Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah, Qualcomm only
> But, don't be afraid, the tegra 3 is brick proof
> Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse



I wasn't worried about bricks......I want S-off NAO! 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I wasn't worried about bricks......I want S-off NAO!
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



If anything comes up, I'll let you know 
But, I don't think it will come anytime soon ....

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> If anything comes up, I'll let you know
> But, I don't think it will come anytime soon ....
> 
> Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse



They are working on it over in the One X forums...... Hopefully, they'll find something soon....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> They are working on it over in the One X forums...... Hopefully, they'll find something soon...

Click to collapse



I'm just going to leave this here for you BD:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1737736

:-D

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey - I'd like to join.

Simply put - I want to have fun with the rest of you too and I know I can here. I can also contribute with graphics or video if you'd like too. Feel free to PM me if you need help in those areas .

(this is goes, weather or not I get accepted - the point of applying is to be with a group of people who share the same interests to hang out :victory

Looking forward hearing from you.
Cheers.

-Richard


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 28, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Hey - I'd like to join.
> 
> Simply put - I want to have fun with the rest of you too and I know I can here. I can also contribute with graphics or video if you'd like too. Feel free to PM me if you need help in those areas .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmm...I seem to recall an animatedbreak floating around IRC. Be you the same person?

Oh and Babydoll25 and I are teh "New Member Committee."

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hmmm...I seem to recall an animatedbreak floating around IRC. Be you the same person?
> 
> Oh and Babydoll25 and I are teh "New Member Committee."
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



That would be me!  Hello again


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 28, 2012)

I hate the newest Swype. It's ugly

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 28, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> That would be me!  Hello again

Click to collapse



Yo. How's life bro?

Having talked to you in IRC, you get my vote to be a probationary member. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yo. How's life bro?
> 
> Having talked to you in IRC, you get my vote to be a probationary member.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Y u no run jelly bean yet

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Y u no run jelly bean yet
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



I'm not using a GSM "Takju" Nexus.

I'm using a CDMA "Toro" Nexus.

So...I don't feel like having an expensive paperweight.

Edit---------

And the one fully functional ROM that is out, is basically stock. So no CPU or GPU OC which I won't do without.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I'm just going to leave this here for you BD:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1737736
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And your point would be........????


Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> And your point would be........????

Click to collapse



Something for you to watch...maybe play with when it becomes fully functional. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by watt9493<br />
> > Y u no run jelly bean yet<br />
> > <br />
> > Sent from my DROID RAZR
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



I'm going to Johns Island, near Vero Beach Fla.... We just flew into Orlando

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm going to Johns Island, near Vero Beach Fla.... We just flew into Orlando
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I live in Fort Pierce which is just South of Vero. Nice area. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I live in Fort Pierce which us just South of Vero. Nice area. Lol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


>

Click to collapse



Maybe I should hmmm...crash a family reunion. 

Jk jk...don't hurt me!

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 28, 2012)

Morning. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Maybe I should hmmm...crash a family reunion.
> 
> Jk jk...don't hurt me!
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Sure, Why not? I'll be the blond chick in the corner with three phones...   

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Morning.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sup Trell....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sure, Why not? I'll be the blond chick in the corner with three phones...

Click to collapse





Wedding Crashers: Family Reunion Edition.

I really did crash a wake once with a buddy of mine just to see what it was like. Needless to say it was not a pleasant experience.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Wedding Crashers: Family Reunion Edition.
> 
> I really did crash a wake once with a buddy of mine just to see what it was like. Needless to say it was not a pleasant experience.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I hope it involved my girlfriends step mom. I hate her

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Wedding Crashers: Family Reunion Edition.
> 
> I really did crash a wake once with a buddy of mine just to see what it was like. Needless to say it was not a pleasant experience.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



 
I could imagine. Wakes aren't very happy places to be.
Shouldn't it just be Reunion crashers? <insert family name here> edition??
That could be an interesting show....
Edit: stupid keyboard 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I hope it involved my girlfriends step mom. I hate her

Click to collapse



Actually we meant to go to one for a college girl who died driving drunk, but ended up at one for an old man. It was bad. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I hope it involved my girlfriends step mom. I hate her
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



girlfriend's step mom..... isnt that your mom?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2012)

Florida is pretty....even from 95.... lol 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey guys!!!!

Just got to work waiting for slow computer to load, on my laptop, LOVE this thing!!! :laugh:

Oh it runs crazy taxi 3 perfectly no lag or anything. Now I am trying to figure out how to use game profiler so i can use my 360 controller with different games?

ALSO FRIDAY FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Florida is pretty....even from 95.... lol

Click to collapse



Lol. Glad to see my home state seeing some love. Most people complain that it's too flat.



davidrules7778 said:


> Hey guys!!!!
> 
> Just got to work waiting for slow computer to load, on my laptop, LOVE this thing!!! :laugh:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



f*ckyoutooface.jpg

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lol. Glad to see my home state seeing some love. Most people complain that it's too flat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol  is it because of my grammar? 

Don't u have an awesome laptop?

Sent From My Gummy Bear Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lol. Glad to see my home state seeing some love. Most people complain that it's too flat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Florida is very green (at least from what I've seen so far) 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yo. How's life bro?
> 
> Having talked to you in IRC, you get my vote to be a probationary member.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Life is good! Yeah - I haven't seen you on lately. You should drop on by more often! Maybe twitch will stop bombing you .

Thanks for the vote!  

I hope Jellybean comes out for the i727r soon :angel:




Babydoll25 said:


> Florida is very green (at least from what I've seen so far)
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Man, there's a lot of you from Florida! Maybe next year some of you should support me when I do the Ironman 70.3.  Or drop by to visit the family!


----------



## trell959 (Jun 28, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> I hope Jellybean comes out for the i727r soon

Click to collapse



Isn't that the Telus Galaxy S II? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Isn't that the Telus Galaxy S II?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



 ...r = Rogers, no?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> girlfriend's step mom..... isnt that your mom?

Click to collapse



If I marry her, I get 2 mother in laws 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Life is good! Yeah - I haven't seen you on lately. You should drop on by more often! Maybe twitch will stop bombing you .
> 
> Thanks for the vote!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm from NY and I live in Jersey.....I'm just visiting Fla....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Isn't that the Telus Galaxy S II?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



As far as I know it's for Rogers! It's the Samsung Galaxy S II LTE :laugh:
But - _I think_ Telus has it's own. Still with the 4G I think? I could be wrong. 




Babydoll25 said:


> I'm from NY and I live in Jersey.....I'm just visiting Fla....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh cool! - Near the cake boss?  (Don't hit me please!) I haven't been there, I was pretty close.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ...r = Rogers, no?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Eh, it probably is Rogers. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 28, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Lol  is it because of my grammar?
> 
> Don't u have an awesome laptop?

Click to collapse



No it's because today is Friday for you.

And yes, I do have an amazing laptop.





Babydoll25 said:


> Florida is very green (at least from what I've seen so far)

Click to collapse





Yup. It's awesome.




animatedbreak said:


> Life is good! Yeah - I haven't seen you on lately. You should drop on by more often! Maybe twitch will stop bombing you .
> 
> Thanks for the vote!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lulz. Maybe I will stop in. Maybe I won't. As for supporting you....maybe.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm from NY and I live in Jersey.....I'm just visiting Fla....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Florida sucks. Don't get your face eaten

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jun 28, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> As far as I know it's for Rogers! It's the Samsung Galaxy S II LTE :laugh:
> But - _I think_ Telus has it's own. Still with the 4G I think? I could be wrong.

Click to collapse



Yeah, Telus has the same one I believe 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Florida sucks. Don't get your face eaten
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Another guy did bath salts and ate his dog! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Florida sucks. Don't get your face eaten
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Bwhahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaa!!

Yeah, I don't think there's any zombies in my Uncle Larry's golf club.... 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2012)

@Jade oh, it is weird I typed that on my new computer and have better grammar on that then on my work computer . Lol 

Sent From My Gummy Bear Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Jun 28, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> @Jade oh, it is weird I typed that on my new computer and have better grammar on that then on my work computer . Lol
> 
> Sent From My Gummy Bear Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



*Jase. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lulz. Maybe I will stop in. Maybe I won't. As for supporting you....maybe.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Well it might be a little boring. You'll just see me for a brief moment - then i'm gone. . Drinks on me afterwards if you stay! :good:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Well it might be a little boring. You'll just see me for a brief moment - then i'm gone. . Drinks on me afterwards if you stay! :good:

Click to collapse



edit.

Sent By A Gummy Bear


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Florida sucks. Don't get your face eaten

Click to collapse



I'm sorry, what ****hole of a state do you live in again?





trell959 said:


> Another guy did bath salts and ate his dog!

Click to collapse



There were no Bath Salts in the cannibal's system, only pot.




davidrules7778 said:


> @Jade oh, it is weird I typed that on my new computer and have better grammar on that then on my work computer . Lol

Click to collapse



You're weird. Lol



animatedbreak said:


> Well it might be a little boring. You'll just see me for a brief moment - then i'm gone. . Drinks on me afterwards if you stay! :good:

Click to collapse



Lol. Yup. Pretty standard for competitive sports.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I'm sorry, what ****hole of a state do you live in again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is Florida besides a bunch of retirees, Cubans, drug addicts, and terrible cops? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> What is Florida besides a bunch of retirees, Cubans, drug addicts, and terrible cops?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Gta vice city anyone? 

Sent By A Gummy Bear


----------



## boborone (Jun 28, 2012)

Its amazing how people are docks on the phone when you are calling sales for amajor after market auto retro fitter.







Then you go the route you didn't want to take and talk to the owner of the company....






...because its a company owned by a buddy's uncle.

Now sales is in trouble and I get an AC installed with parts at cost.






Which still ain't cheap







Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> What is Florida besides a bunch of retirees, Cubans, drug addicts, and terrible cops?

Click to collapse



You're from Pennsylvania and want to talk about drug addicts? Dude have you been to Philadelphia?

Retirees have money, that's the only way they can afford to live here 

We have better gun laws than PA, seeing as we don't have to register every single item we own.

Terrible cops? Again, you live in a state renowned for theocratic police regimes. I live in a state where cops don't attack and beat us without reason.

I mean what's in Pennsylvania except for a bunch of Bible thumping, gun toting, alcoholic hicks who have nothing to do with their lives.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You're from Pennsylvania and want to talk about drug addicts? Dude have you been to Philadelphia?
> 
> Retirees have money, that's the only way they can afford to live here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't talk about gun toting alcoholic hicks. Your state is a lot farther south then mine. The ratio of hick to normal populous is higher in Florida then in Pennsylvania 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## boborone (Jun 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Don't talk about gun toting alcoholic hicks. Your state is a lot farther south then mine. The ratio of hick to normal populous is higher in Florida then in Pennsylvania
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Cough
Pennsyltucky
Cough

Dude, PA is full of hicks. You have Lancaster and Philly. That's is. Pittsburgh doesn't count.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Don't talk about gun toting alcoholic hicks. Your state is a lot farther south then mine. The ratio of hick to normal populous is higher in Florida then in Pennsylvania

Click to collapse



Again, your hick logic is shining through. Just because a state is south of yours doesn't automatically mean it has more hicks.

Besides which there virtually no hillbillies, hicks, or rednecks at all until you get north of Jacksonville...which is pretty far ****ing north.

God I love arguing with ignoramuses. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 28, 2012)

I lol at the above argument 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2012)

This is borderline politics hahaha


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2012)

Me bored 

So far I put Office 2010, PSX,N64 and Gamecube emulators on my laptop.

Looking for something else to download..

Jase what pc games do you recommend I get?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 28, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Me bored
> 
> So far I put Office 2010, PSX,N64 and Gamecube emulators on my laptop.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dreamcast emulator so you can play Shenmue.

PC game wise: Crysis 1, Crysis 2, Skyrim, Starcraft 2, BF3....

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Dreamcast emulator so you can play Shenmue.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Ok, will do that now. 

Also Stupid Invaders!!! Have you played that its pretty cool puzzle type game..


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 28, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ok, will do that now.
> 
> Also Stupid Invaders!!! Have you played that its pretty cool puzzle type game..

Click to collapse



See my edit as well.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Me bored
> 
> So far I put Office 2010, PSX,N64 and Gamecube emulators on my laptop.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Come play WoW with me hahaha


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 28, 2012)

is that Rinzo? how are you budy?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Come play WoW with me hahaha

Click to collapse



I will be a total noob, you will have to teach me.

Plus how much is that? Is it inexpensive yet?



@Jase saw the edit and will get those stat. :laugh:


----------



## trell959 (Jun 28, 2012)

RinZo said:


> This is borderline politics hahaha

Click to collapse



RinZo!!!!! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2012)

Sup Dex and Trell.

And dave it will cost a little bit to get caught up to the current expansion.  It's also 14.99/mo.  I'm slowly quitting again, though.  I quit for a little over a year.  Started playing again just to see what has happened.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 28, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Sup Dex and Trell

Click to collapse



You still have that damn Inspire? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 28, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Sup Dex and Trell.
> 
> And dave it will cost a little bit to get caught up to the current expansion.  It's also 14.99/mo.  I'm slowly quitting again, though.  I quit for a little over a year.  Started playing again just to see what has happened.

Click to collapse



hey man

we've missed your bacon ass 
planning on staying around?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Sup Dex and Trell.
> 
> And dave it will cost a little bit to get caught up to the current expansion.  It's also 14.99/mo.  I'm slowly quitting again, though.  I quit for a little over a year.  Started playing again just to see what has happened.

Click to collapse



Damn that is pricy 

I would have taken 7 a month but 15. ya right!!


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You still have that damn Inspire?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Haha yes I do!


dexter93 said:


> hey man
> 
> we've missed your bacon ass
> planning on staying around?

Click to collapse



I will check in from time to time..


davidrules7778 said:


> Damn that is pricy
> 
> I would have taken 7 a month but 15. ya right!!

Click to collapse



Yeah it is expensive.  I really should quit paying haha


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2012)

Well the game cube emulator runs fantastic, I tried Mario kart double dash 

Sent By A Gummy Bear


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well the game cube emulator runs fantastic, I tried Mario kart double dash
> 
> Sent By A Gummy Bear

Click to collapse



Haha I actually own Double Dash.  Juts don't have a Game Cube.


----------



## boborone (Jun 28, 2012)

****ing seriously?! Let's just combine all OT threads together. Mine gets closed because it had a YouTube vid in it. So now they all go in the YouTube thread. Then if you post something other than a YT vid it gets deleted and warmed to stay on topic. WTF has happened to OT? I am so ready for the next switch.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> ****ing seriously?! Let's just combine all OT threads together. Mine gets closed because it had a YouTube vid in it. So now they all go in the YouTube thread. Then if you post something other than a YT vid it gets deleted and warmed to stay on topic. WTF has happened to OT? I am so ready for the next switch.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Was this supposed to be posted here?


----------



## boborone (Jun 28, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Was this supposed to be posted here?

Click to collapse



Yep **** this $#!+

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 28, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1737406 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yep **** this $#!+
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Jun 28, 2012)

There's like 3 threads I post in nowadays because of this hard line in OT now. I'm really digging the mafia more and more. This thread will never die as long as i'm here.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2012)

I just posted a youtube vid.  wonder if it'll get deleted.


----------



## boborone (Jun 28, 2012)

RinZo said:


> I just posted a youtube vid.  wonder if it'll get deleted.

Click to collapse



Nah, mtm and trm are cool. Its why I like this thread. Thing is, nowadays you get banned for speaking out and you never get heard. XDA is so different than what it used to be.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 28, 2012)

As long as I am the Don, this thread will be here. Have you guys even considered the amount of posts in here?

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> As long as I am the Don, this thread will be here. Have you guys even considered the amount of posts in here?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse



Most of my posts

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Most of my posts
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Eh I have 49 threads I regularly post in. So...one going missing isn't a big deal.

Sent from my throne in Hell.

Edit:

Page 3500 in Tapatalk.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> As long as I am the Don, this thread will be here. Have you guys even considered the amount of posts in here?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse



We are not worthy!  Hah nice title BTW.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 28, 2012)

RinZo said:


> We are not worthy!  Hah nice title BTW.

Click to collapse



There needs to be a video intro made, with the Godfather theme attached to it.  or just a .midi/.mp3 file that plays constantly in the background in this thread! haha. ...I'll attempt to start this trend now.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey RinZo, you still on Xbox? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2012)

Finally found a crazy taxi 3 without edited music. Took long enough!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Eh I have 49 threads I regularly post in. So...one going missing isn't a big deal.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



psssst jase 

ib4 3501 page


----------



## boborone (Jun 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> psssst jase
> 
> ib4 3501 page

Click to collapse



Huh:beer::thumbup:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2012)

Ugh I am ready for :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent By A Gummy Bear


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ugh I am ready for :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Sent By A Gummy Bear

Click to collapse








*I can share.* - That's called Okanagan Springs. Beautiful pale ale from British Columbia.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey RinZo, you still on Xbox?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes was that you that send me a request like an hour ago?


----------



## trell959 (Jun 29, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Yes was that you that send me a request like an hour ago?

Click to collapse



Yeah that was me.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> psssst jase
> 
> ib4 3501 page

Click to collapse



Dude...that's not possible. *jasecloud4* doesn't exist anymore. Besides which, I had nowhere nears 5000+ posts on that whole account. LOLOL

And ghost of a writer isn't even mentioned on there either, so that's not correct. At all.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2012)

Some pictures of my Uncle Pete's backyard.

Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Some pictures of my Uncle Pete's backyard.
> 
> Snowflake approves of this message.

Click to collapse



Dat' pool. You just throw the invite and I'm there! :good:





*Hill I cycled up recently.* Fun descending too!


----------



## RinZo (Jun 29, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Dat' pool. You just throw the invite and I'm there! :good:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Before I scrolled down and read the description I thought that was a waterfall.  Also BD where does he live?  and can I come over?


----------



## trell959 (Jun 29, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Dat' pool. You just throw the invite and I'm there! :good:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You cycle? Nice! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You cycle? Nice!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Really enthusiastic about it. I am currently training to do Duathalon, and maybe triathlon (Ironman). 

I posted my bike one of the bicycle threads but I guess I'll repost.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 29, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Really enthusiastic about it. I am currently training to do Duathalon, and maybe triathlon (Ironman).
> 
> I posted my bike one of the bicycle threads but I guess I'll repost.

Click to collapse



Animatebreak this is going to sound stupid, but do you know anyone who does 2D/cell-shaded cartoon animations? As in someone who could do an entire anime episode?

~Jaseglenn4


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Animatebreak this is going to sound stupid, but do you know anyone who does 2D/cell-shaded cartoon animations? As in someone who could do an entire anime episode?
> 
> ~Jaseglenn4

Click to collapse



We're thinking flash animation...? hop in IRC.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 29, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Really enthusiastic about it. I am currently training to do Duathalon, and maybe triathlon (Ironman).
> 
> I posted my bike one of the bicycle threads but I guess I'll repost.

Click to collapse



Nice!  I ride fixed (NOT because of the trend) for training and exercise  I'm only doing about 30 miles a week though.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Before I scrolled down and read the description I thought that was a waterfall.  Also BD where does he live?  and can I come over?

Click to collapse



Vero Beach  
I'm at my Uncle Larry's family reunion.
Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Vero Beach
> I'm at my Uncle Larry's family reunion.
> Snowflake approves of this message.

Click to collapse



Lulz. We should meet up and......................................................................................












Hangout.
What were you thinking?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 29, 2012)

*Official request to join the Mafia.*

Hey all. You guys are really fun to hang out with and i'd like to officially join. Since I do a lot of graphic design, I think my title should be "GraphixFreak".


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 29, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Hey all. You guys are really fun to hang out with and i'd like to officially join. Since I do a lot of graphic design, I think my title should be "GraphixFreak".

Click to collapse



Hmmm...so...a newcomer wishes to join. David and David....take him to the....room.

Jk bro. You've got my vote. BD!?
What say you?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hmmm...so...a newcomer wishes to join. David and David....take him to the....room.
> 
> Jk bro. You've got my vote. BD!?
> What say you?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd give him a thumbs up, but I'm not authorized. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 29, 2012)

Let him in.  I don't wanna be the new guy anymore 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hmmm...so...a newcomer wishes to join. David and David....take him to the....room.
> 
> Jk bro. You've got my vote. BD!?
> What say you?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmmm..... Snowflake wants to know what's your thought on equal rights for birds.
Give an approved answer and I say okay.   

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Let him in.  I don't wanna be the new guy anymore
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Tired of being in the room?

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hmmmm..... Snowflake wants to know what's your thought on equal rights for birds.
> Give an approved answer and I say okay.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I think all birds should have equal rights...*I'd even fight for it.*


----------



## trell959 (Jun 29, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> I think all birds should have equal rights...*I'd even fight for it.*

Click to collapse



Your avatar picture looks just like my neighbor down the street. Weird.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Your avatar picture looks just like my neighbor down the street. Weird.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's because....>.>

...I just have one of those faces  

The avatar picture IS me. 

See? xD


----------



## trell959 (Jun 29, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


>

Click to collapse




My bike: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cool pic eh? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> My bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Better than the crappy red bike above it.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 29, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Better than the crappy red bike above it.

Click to collapse



It's not a real biancni, someone did a very good knock off of it  I have a real tri spoke on it though.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It's not a real biancni, someone did a very goof knock off of it
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Those bastards. :laugh: ...still a nice ride. 

Twitch says "Yo"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Tired of being in the room?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



No sir!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 29, 2012)

Trell y u no post in bike thread

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Trell y u no post in bike thread
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bike thread? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Bike thread?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1143320 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 29, 2012)

Using lte to download 1.9 gb of south park. Because fu verizon!

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## boborone (Jun 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Using lte to download 1.9 gb of south park. Because fu verizon!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



I raped att when I quit them

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 29, 2012)

morning guys

I have a feeling that this  day will be ruined by this, this and this guy


----------



## -Pepsiman- (Jun 29, 2012)

ci sono molti italiani qui


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> I think all birds should have equal rights...*I'd even fight for it.*

Click to collapse



Snowflake approves of the above post ^^^

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> morning guys
> 
> I have a feeling that this  day will be ruined by this, this and this guy

Click to collapse



Morning Dex

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approves of the above post ^^^
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse











Babydoll25 said:


> Morning Dex
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Morning Dexter 


Sent from my SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Jun 29, 2012)

Well blow me down

Ahhgudegudegudegudehehehe

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Well blow me down
> 
> Ahhgudegudegudegudehehehe
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



-no homo-


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> -no homo-

Click to collapse



Or is it?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Or is it?

Click to collapse



nope, it's not


----------



## RinZo (Jun 29, 2012)

Yo Hus whats up


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> nope, it's not

Click to collapse







Oh, Mornin' fellas. haha. (and RinZo)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Yo Hus whats up

Click to collapse



O hey Rinzo, long time no see 

Boredom, hunger and laziness

anything with you?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> O hey Rinzo, long time no see
> 
> Boredom, hunger and laziness
> 
> anything with you?

Click to collapse



little bit of hunger a lot of laziness.  Just sitting around before work


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

RinZo said:


> little bit of hunger a lot of laziness.  Just sitting around before work

Click to collapse



Work is better than sitting at home on the weekend doing nothing -_-

or is it?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Work is better than sitting at home on the weekend doing nothing -_-
> 
> or is it?

Click to collapse



Haha I dunno about that.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 29, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Haha I dunno about that.

Click to collapse



Friday = Beer and wings night.

_Just sayin'_


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Friday = Beer and wings night.
> 
> _Just sayin'_

Click to collapse



not here


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> not here

Click to collapse



No? What would it be then


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> No? What would it be then

Click to collapse



Thursday


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Thursday

Click to collapse


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 29, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## RinZo (Jun 29, 2012)

Because syrup is too mainstream


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> not here

Click to collapse



started already 
these 3 guys really ****ed me up today


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


>

Click to collapse



yep thursday is our friday 

---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> started already
> these 3 guys really ****ed me up today

Click to collapse



You had a ghey 4some?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Goes good with a cup 'o Joe






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> yep thursday is our friday
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah.. Lorentz, Newton and Einstein and me
(not counting crazy professor ofc )


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> yep thursday is our friday

Click to collapse




Psh. I'll do it both days! :highfive: We'll celebrate on thursdays. Then I'll just do my usual on Friday! It's a win win. :victory:



dexter93 said:


> yeah.. Lorentz, Newton and Einstein and me
> (not counting crazy professor ofc )

Click to collapse



Must've been dusty.  :silly:


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Psh. I'll do it both days! :highfive: We'll celebrate on thursdays. Then I'll just do my usual on Friday! It's a win win. :victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Must've been dusty.  :silly:

Click to collapse



good thinking, sir


----------



## boborone (Jun 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> -no homo-

Click to collapse











animatedbreak said:


> Or is it?

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTUQBzXbD8k&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTUQBzXbD8k&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



not going to stop good music to hear that


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTUQBzXbD8k&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Popeye is an OG. I have lots of VHS movies with him! Thanks for the memories.



husam666 said:


> not going to stop good music to hear that

Click to collapse



You can turn off the dubstep for a second to appreciate a classic  :silly:


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Popeye is an OG. I have lots of VHS movies with him! Thanks for the memories.
> 
> 
> 
> You can turn off the dubstep for a second to appreciate a classic  :silly:

Click to collapse



Rock, Alternative, Psychedelic, Indie, Hard Rock, Metal... etc !=Dubstep


----------



## trell959 (Jun 29, 2012)

Morning. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Morning.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



morning trell


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2012)

Morning People!!!

Nice doing nothing at home :laugh:

Also just downloaded over 500 songs in less then a half hour


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Morning People!!!
> 
> Nice doing nothing at home :laugh:
> 
> Also just downloaded over 500 songs in less then a half hour

Click to collapse



it will become boring in a few minutes


----------



## trell959 (Jun 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> morning trell

Click to collapse



Whats up Hus?







davidrules7778 said:


> Morning People!!!
> 
> Nice doing nothing at home :laugh:
> 
> Also just downloaded over 500 songs in less then a half hour

Click to collapse



Morning David

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Morning People!!!
> 
> Nice doing nothing at home :laugh:
> 
> Also just downloaded over 500 songs in less then a half hour

Click to collapse



Morning David - haha nice, going for a world record on bandwidth usage? 

Going for a run soon - Hopefully I break 10k in less than 1 and a half. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Whats up Hus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the usual nothing


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Morning David - haha nice, going for a world record on bandwidth usage?
> 
> Going for a run soon - Hopefully I break 10k in less than 1 and a half. :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse




Pshh maybe lol, what I am doing is downloading everything I have on my ipod to my new computer cause a lot of it is corrupted. Good thing I have a music subscription


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Pshh maybe lol, what I am doing is downloading everything I have on my ipod to my new computer cause a lot of it is corrupted. Good thing I have a music subscription

Click to collapse



Music subscription? Confucius say: Only a fool pays for something that could be had for free.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Music subscription? Confucius say: Only a fool pays for something that could be had for free.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse




I try not to download music or movies unless I actually have to. I am trying to be legal some what 

Besides imesh gives me all the music I could want for 9.99 a month.

Think an itunes like store but not 99 cents a song and can download full albums.

Oh jase what dreamcast emulator you have, I am having issues with setting it up. 

Could you possible send me the files you use?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Music subscription? Confucius say: Only a fool pays for something that could be had for free.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



As much as we disagree, thus is a statement I have found and approve to be true.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I try not to download music or movies unless I actually have to. I am trying to be legal some what
> 
> Besides imesh gives me all the music I could want for 9.99 a month.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you using the correct BIOS?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Are you using the correct BIOS?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



yes I folled all the instructions on the internet to install it and all I get is errors...

about dll files which i fixed then i get a lot more. 

I am using null dc emulator.

I will keep looking for solutions, just thought you could send me your folders so I can compare what I need or just have it out of the box working.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> yes I folled all the instructions on the internet to install it and all I get is errors...
> 
> about dll files which i fixed then i get a lot more.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll send you a PM when I get home, linking you to my dropbox of files. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I'll send you a PM when I get home, linking you to my dropbox of files.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Muchos gracias. :laugh:

It has been the biggest pain to setup of all my emulators :crying:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Muchos gracias. :laugh:
> 
> It has been the biggest pain to setup of all my emulators :crying:

Click to collapse



Oh and use the right mounting tool for the ISO.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Oh and use the right mounting tool for the ISO.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



You have to mount it?  How do I do that? Power ISO? Or free alternative?

Sent By A Gummy Bear


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> You have to mount it?  How do I do that? Power ISO? Or free alternative?
> 
> Sent By A Gummy Bear

Click to collapse



Bro, you serious? You mount the game ISO and then play through the emulator.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Bro, you serious? You mount the game ISO and then play through the emulator.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I am new to mounting, on all my other emulators I don't think I have to mount.

Sent By A Gummy Bear


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I am new to mounting, on all my other emulators I don't think I have to mount.

Click to collapse



Lulz. When you get my link hit me up in IRC and I'll help you through the whole process.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lulz. When you get my link hit me up in IRC and I'll help you through the whole process.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Okay..


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 29, 2012)

*HOLY HELL*

Running 10k was near impossible today. (I usually run without water).
31 degrees C. (that's 88 F for you US).

Could only muster up to do 5.1km x.x. Averaging around 6.39/km. :silly:

alas, I get to swim. So on that note: _Splash._


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> *HOLY HELL*
> 
> Running 10k was near impossible today. (I usually run without water).
> 31 degrees C. (that's 88 F for you US).
> ...

Click to collapse



that's not very hot


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 29, 2012)

BabyDoll must be having a good time in Florida.  Either that, or her phones were eaten by a rogue pothead.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> BabyDoll must be having a good time in Florida.  Either that, or her phones were eaten by a rogue pothead.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



probably both


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> BabyDoll must be having a good time in Florida.  Either that, or her phones were eaten by a rogue pothead.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I'm having fun.....but.....holy family overload batman..... It's HOT down here...  :beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> probably both

Click to collapse




Sup bro

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sup bro
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



hey sis, nothing
wby?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm having fun.....but.....holy family overload batman..... It's HOT down here...  :beer::beer::beer::beer:

Click to collapse



Lulz. Welcome to Florida, home of heat, swamps, and canniba- er...natives.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lulz. Welcome to Florida, home of heat, swamps, and canniba- er...natives.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Don't forget palm trees and beautiful beaches.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 29, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Don't forget palm trees and beautiful beaches.

Click to collapse



Lulz. With shark infested waters, alligators, tons of jellyfish, and snakes. Those really add to our charisma.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 29, 2012)

Spam 
Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

hey jase, milad says go to xda_ot on irc


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hey jase, milad says go to xda_ot on irc

Click to collapse



Why? If Milad is looking for love, then that's your job.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lulz. With shark infested waters, alligators, tons of jellyfish, and snakes. Those really add to our charisma.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



There are a ton of tiny lizards running around outside....some of the young kids were trying to catch them....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Why? If Milad is looking for love, then that's your job.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



yeah but he asked for you
you also have tweety as your dp


----------



## boborone (Jun 29, 2012)

I cant figure out androirc. Anybody know how to work it?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> I cant figure out androirc. Anybody know how to work it?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I do indeed. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I do indeed.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Here's another irc app.

What goes where






Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lulz. With shark infested waters, alligators, tons of jellyfish, and snakes. Those really add to our charisma.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Don't forget the occasional large spider.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Here's another irc app.
> 
> What goes where
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just use androirc. But I guess name would be freenode and address would be xda_ot

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 29, 2012)

Our androirc





Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 29, 2012)

So go to connect. I'm on ICS, so my app is a little different. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Here's another irc app.
> 
> What goes where
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



name just use any
address should be http://chat.freenode.net 
port 6667

when you're connected join the channel name: #XDA_OT


----------



## boborone (Jun 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> name just use any
> address should be http://chat.freenode.net
> port 6667
> 
> when you're connected join the channel name: #XDA_OT

Click to collapse








Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 29, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



add http:// and remove the / from the end, see if it works


----------



## boborone (Jun 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> add http:// and remove the / from the end, see if it works

Click to collapse








Still f'ed up

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Still f'ed up
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



ugh, hold on let me see

---------- Post added at 01:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 AM ----------

ok try irc.freenode.net same port


----------



## boborone (Jun 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> ugh, hold on let me see
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 AM ----------
> 
> ok try irc.freenode.net same port

Click to collapse



Thanks

Now i'm connected but have new issues







Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Thanks
> 
> Now i'm connected but have new issues
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try a different client -_-


----------



## trell959 (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm telling you man, just use androirc

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 29, 2012)

For ics, nova launcher or apex?

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jun 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> For ics, nova launcher or apex?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Neither. Trebuchet over all.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 29, 2012)

I'll just get my laptop :banghead:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'll just get my laptop :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'll just get my laptop :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



good idea


----------



## boborone (Jun 29, 2012)

Well i've never been able to get androirc to work. Such a convoluted mess of options and settings.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 29, 2012)

I moved today    
Just relaxing in my new living room


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Well i've never been able to get androirc to work. Such a convoluted mess of options and settings.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



lol, sorry about that
they should make irc clients more noob friendly


----------



## boborone (Jun 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol, sorry about that
> they should make irc clients more noob friendly

Click to collapse



Yes they should. 

And sup dd. Where'd ya move to?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Well i've never been able to get androirc to work. Such a convoluted mess of options and settings.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



THIS!

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Neither. Trebuchet over all.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



0 features.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jun 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> 0 features.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



And? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> 0 features.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



I keep it simple. AOKP. 

Anyways - How's everyones Friday going?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> And?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Your logic blows 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 30, 2012)

delmar2005 said:


>

Click to collapse



Cool, 5 more to go.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Cool, 5 more to go.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Hey Skinny. What's going on dude?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 30, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Hey Skinny. What's going on dude?

Click to collapse



I'm guessing he's just trying to get 10 posts so he can go bug someong in the dev threads.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm guessing he's just trying to get 10 posts so he can go bug someong in the dev threads.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I outta pm this 12 year old....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I outta pm this 12 year old....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



"But what I heard was.....Chopper....sick balls."

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> "But what I heard was.....Chopper....sick balls."
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Stand by me? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Stand by me?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ding ding!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ding ding!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse




Sorry, your prize.....

















Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 30, 2012)

qubbey said:


> No, that's what i'm doing.

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 30, 2012)

qubbey said:


> No, that's what i'm doing.

Click to collapse



 Facepalm.JPG


GTFO NOOB

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sorry, your prize.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll take it!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 30, 2012)

delmar2005 said:


>

Click to collapse











qubbey said:


> No, that's what i'm doing.

Click to collapse



Reported

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 30, 2012)

> No, that's what i'm doing.

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 30, 2012)

Jase!!! You home yet? I want to play my dream cast games 

Sent By A Gummy Bear


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 30, 2012)

This weekend just started and already I'm tired..... :/ 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> This weekend just started and already I'm tired..... :/
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Here's a little kiss...






























Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 30, 2012)

^^^^
Looks like mini Peter Criss is packin' 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Jase!!! You home yet? I want to play my dream cast games
> 
> Sent By A Gummy Bear

Click to collapse



HAHA! Oh ****, I've been so focused on my uro and writing articles, that I completely forgot. LOLOLOLOL

~Jaseglenn4


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> HAHA! Oh ****, I've been so focused on my uro and writing articles, that I completely forgot. LOLOLOLOL
> 
> ~Jaseglenn4

Click to collapse



Jase, how much actual usable storage does your nexus have? 29gb and up is acceptable right?

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> HAHA! Oh ****, I've been so focused on my uro and writing articles, that I completely forgot. LOLOLOLOL
> 
> ~Jaseglenn4

Click to collapse



No worries man, take your time, Tomorrow might be a good day. Or you could at least send me the drop box and i might be able to figure out how to play my cdi file.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Jase, how much actual usable storage does your nexus have? 29gb and up is acceptable right?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Really depends on the ROM, but yeah, barring a swap file taking up space, you should have ~29gb.

~Jaseglenn4


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Really depends on the ROM, but yeah, barring a swap file taking up space, you should have ~29gb.
> 
> ~Jaseglenn4

Click to collapse



That's what I have now with the 32gb card in my RAZR. Minus the 8gb internal that's absolutely USELESS. I have 2 seasons of south park on there that I torrented but that's all.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jun 30, 2012)

They're shooting a movie right up the street from me  I got to talk to a guy there. He flagged me down for going too fast lol

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 30, 2012)

Ermagawd

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ermagawd
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What in the Sam hell am I looking at?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What in the Sam hell am I looking at?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Its like godmode for sct tuners. **** only sct has. I just can't install it. Ermagawd. Live tunes and all. Got it from a guy who worked for em and they pissed him off. Can unlock tuners, its like the master master program.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Its like godmode for sct tuners. **** only sct has. I just can't install it. Ermagawd. Live tunes and all. Got it from a guy who worked for em and they pissed him off. Can unlock tuners, its like the master master program.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Way over my head bro...no clue what any of that means haha!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Way over my head bro...no clue what any of that means haha!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



If you worked with cars you would. I'd give it to anyone that can install it.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> If you worked with cars you would. I'd give it to anyone that can install it.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I know what you're talking about 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I know what you're talking about
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I know what you're talking about
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah it's badass. Already used it to fix problems with a mustang. Did a swap over to manual from auto. ECM always thinks it's in park. Raised the park rev limiter, was at 4000, deleted the airbag off it, and gave it more power. Deleted the O2 sensor off my ranger so the check engine light isn't on cause of the hollowed cats. And gave his other mustang, a cobra, more power. SCT is the ****. And the power we have with this program is phenomenal. You can even unlock programmers from cars. When you put a tune on a car, that tuner is locked to that car, we can delete it with this.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 30, 2012)

Morning......

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 30, 2012)

Morning guys

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Morning guys
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



afternoon watt!


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> afternoon watt!

Click to collapse



What's up man

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> What's up man
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



messing up with stuff as usual


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> messing up with stuff as usual

Click to collapse





Babydoll25 said:


> Morning......
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse





watt9493 said:


> Morning guys
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Morning guys. Looks like someone needs coffee. >.>


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 30, 2012)

I think I have a trade for a nexus lined up 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I think I have a trade for a nexus lined up
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



What are you getting for it?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 30, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> What are you getting for it?

Click to collapse



Trading my RAZR for his nexus tomorrow 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jun 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Trading my RAZR for his nexus tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Finally. A good phone :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Trading my RAZR for his nexus tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Finally Indeed!!!

Why does he want to trade?


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Trading my RAZR for his nexus tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Nexus is a sexy phone - I enjoy the fact that it's small but works really well. It's not big, or has components like the S II, but it pulls it's weight for a smaller phone. It was one of my choices for sure.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Finally. A good phone :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



A GOOD phone? 







It's OK


----------



## trell959 (Jun 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> A GOOD phone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Doesn't compare to our Notes 

Also, I'm trying to get jellybean booting on my Note 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Doesn't compare to our Notes
> 
> Also, I'm trying to get jellybean booting on my Note
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



NOTE? You mean your portable window pane? :laugh:

I think notes are a _LITTLE_ too big. :silly:

..just sayin' no offense. <3


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Doesn't compare to our Notes
> 
> Also, I'm trying to get jellybean booting on my Note

Click to collapse





> *jellybean booting on my Note*

Click to collapse





> *jellybean booting on my Note*

Click to collapse





> *jellybean booting on my Note*

Click to collapse



That's my boy! Wait.. do you have the GT-7000 or the i717?

---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------




animatedbreak said:


> NOTE? You mean your portable window pane? :laugh:
> 
> I think notes are a _LITTLE_ too big. :silly:
> 
> ..just sayin' no offense. <3

Click to collapse



Well yeah, if you have girly hands


----------



## trell959 (Jun 30, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> NOTE? You mean your portable window pane? :laugh:
> 
> I think notes are a _LITTLE_ too big. :silly:
> 
> ..just sayin' no offense. <3

Click to collapse



I love the size. I'm hoping the Note 2 will be a 5.5!







LordManhattan said:


> That's my boy! Wait.. do you have the GT-7000 or the i717?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the GT-N7000 of course 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Finally. A good phone :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse






davidrules7778 said:


> Finally Indeed!!!
> 
> Why does he want to trade?

Click to collapse





LordManhattan said:


> A GOOD phone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




animatedbreak said:


> Nexus is a sexy phone - I enjoy the fact that it's small but works really well. It's not big, or has components like the S II, but it pulls it's weight for a smaller phone. It was one of my choices for sure.

Click to collapse



Thanks guys!  I realized I can live without an SD card when I was told by jase told me there's 29 gb accessable

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jun 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Thanks guys!  I realized I can live without an SD card when I was told by jase told me there's 29 gb accessable
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



I'm happy for you 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I have the GT-N7000 of course
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse










watt9493 said:


> Thanks guys!  I realized I can live without an SD card when I was told by jase told me there's 29 gb accessable
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Can't go wrong with that! And the Nexus has the updates directly from google....no moar waiting for you.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, I'm off to my race! Wish me luck! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> That's my boy! Wait.. do you have the GT-7000 or the i717?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He has my N700...that's not, mine anymore....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He has my N700...that's not, mine anymore....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



So are you finally happy with my phone choice?

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Well, I'm off to my race! Wish me luck!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Good luck man!



Babydoll25 said:


> He has my N700...that's not, mine anymore....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



There you are! Haven't seen you around today


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> So are you finally happy with my phone choice?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Snowflake approves. 
Moon-Doggie wants a cracker and head scratch....apparently.... 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Good luck man!
> 
> 
> 
> There you are! Haven't seen you around today

Click to collapse



Too.
Much.
Family.
Stuff.


Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approves.
> Moon-Doggie wants a cracker and head scratch....apparently....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



So do you ha e your birdies with you?

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> So do you ha e your birdies with you?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



No.... But I'm getting pictures and "um, can I feed them (insert name of random food here)" calls every five minutes. Plus, if Moon-Doggie is awake, it's a sure bet he wants a head scratch and a cracker.,

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No.... But I'm getting pictures and "um, can I feed them (insert name of random food here)" calls every five minutes. Plus, if Moon-Doggie is awake, it's a sure bet he wants a head scratch and a cracker.,
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jun 30, 2012)

Update: 2nd place on heat 1

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## stamatis (Jun 30, 2012)

hi guys, new here
i just want to reach 10 posts so i can post my question to the dev section

yea i am really bored


----------



## trell959 (Jun 30, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> hi guys, new here
> i just want to reach 10 posts so i can post my question to the dev section
> 
> yea i am really bored

Click to collapse



I can tell 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 30, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> hi guys, new here
> i just want to reach 10 posts so i can post my question to the dev section
> 
> yea i am really bored

Click to collapse









Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



He even added a white subliminal message. =] How sweet.


----------



## stamatis (Jun 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



out of what?!


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 30, 2012)

Crack

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 30, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> out of what?!

Click to collapse



Here.  Unless you have something to contribute to this thread.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 30, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> He even added a white subliminal message. =] How sweet.

Click to collapse



I'm a man of subtlty.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## stamatis (Jun 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Here.  Unless you have something to contribute to this thread.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



what does this thread contribute and i have to contribute sth?!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 30, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> what does this thread contribute and i have to contribute sth?!

Click to collapse



First thing you do is Photoshop yourself into this pic and post your result.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## stamatis (Jun 30, 2012)

ok, give me a couple of years


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 30, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> ok, give me a couple of years

Click to collapse



Couple of *minutes*...

and *go.*


----------



## stamatis (Jun 30, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Couple of *minutes*...
> 
> and *go.*

Click to collapse



you think so?...


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 30, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> you think so?...

Click to collapse


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Crack
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Kills 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## stamatis (Jun 30, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


>

Click to collapse





dont lie, you thought about it.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 30, 2012)

where's jase? We need him 

also @animatedbreak: get the mafia logo on your signature


----------



## stamatis (Jun 30, 2012)

goodnight everyone 
and i dont care if in your country it isnt night!
thanks for entertain me before sleep.
cheers!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Don't 
At me...
That's my line. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> where's jase? We need him
> 
> also @animatedbreak: get the mafia logo on your signature

Click to collapse



All done! - Glad to be here. :laugh: 

My mini bar is now open (open both ways. unlimited free drinks is a win.). :victory:

*DRINKS for EVERYONE!* in the mafia


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't
> At me...
> That's my line.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



There's a brick coming thru teh interwebz with YOUR NAME ON IT.....DUCK NAO!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Oh....And
Keep it up and you'll lose your approval from Snowflake. 
Once it's gone....... ................... ......... .....   ..........














It's gone.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Oh....And
> Keep it up and you'll lose your approval from Snowflake.
> Once it's gone....... ................... ......... .....   ..........
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I ain't skeerd of no birdies

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> .....DUCK NAO!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse









:angel:


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 30, 2012)

Woah, a new mafioso!  I've missed too news news in the mafia


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 30, 2012)

Phistachio said:
			
		

> Woah, a new mafioso!  I've missed too news news in the mafia

Click to collapse





LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



^ :silly::victory:


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 30, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> ^ :silly::victory:

Click to collapse


----------



## trell959 (Jun 30, 2012)

Update: 

2nd heat- 5th place

3rd heat- 1st place

4th heat- 2nd place

Overall- 2nd place :beer::beer::beer:


Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Update:
> 
> 2nd heat- 5th place
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








*Congratulations Mr.Trell!* :highfive:


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Kills
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



the weakest one in the group. Like the baby elephant in Uganda who just couldn't support itself after mama Mary died of herpes in the middle of the jungle. He DIED after smoking some **** that the bully Aaron brought with him to school. Crack is serious people!

Yes, i'm drunk as a mildly sedated horse, so forgive me.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I ain't skeerd of no birdies
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Be afraid.....be very afraid........





Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Update:
> 
> 2nd heat- 5th place
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice!

Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 30, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> :angel:

Click to collapse



However, cute that duck may be.....
I throw bricks.....it's just what I do. 

Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> However, cute that duck may be.....
> I throw bricks.....it's just what I do.
> 
> Snowflake approves of this message.

Click to collapse



The only thing you throw is bird seeds  You're not fooling anybody here Bridget!


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> However, cute that duck may be.....
> I throw bricks.....it's just what I do.
> 
> Snowflake approves of this message.

Click to collapse



That must be pretty tough on the Note I reckon 
Troleando 

Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## trell959 (Jun 30, 2012)

It's too hot! And now I'm tired out 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> The only thing you throw is bird seeds  You're not fooling anybody here Bridget!

Click to collapse



Ok. Wait until I get home. 
Snowflake may have to fly across the Atlantic and cause havoc....
Snowflake does not like to be made fun of. 

Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> That must be pretty tough on the Note I reckon
> Troleando
> 
> Pfft......haterz gonna hate

Click to collapse



I don't haz a Note anymore. I haz a SGSIII and an HTC One X.... 

Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't haz a Note anymore. I haz a SGSIII and an HTC One X....
> 
> Snowflake approves of this message.

Click to collapse



So, which one is teh brick you throws around? 
TROLOLOLIX
Edit : I killed it, didn't it? 

Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. Wait until I get home.
> Snowflake may have to fly across the Atlantic and cause havoc....
> Snowflake does not like to be made fun of.
> 
> Snowflake approves of this message.

Click to collapse







Remind me to stay on snowflake's good side


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 30, 2012)

So I got my first piece of fan email today. Some weird sh*t. Lol






Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So I got my first piece of fan email today. Some weird sh*t. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



fan you say?


----------



## trell959 (Jun 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So I got my first piece of fan email today. Some weird sh*t. Lol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



How'd that go? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> How'd that go?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Weird. I ignored it. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Weird. I ignored it. Lol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



*EDIT:* Good call. That's hella creepy.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Weird. I ignored it. Lol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I read the email. Creepy lol:what:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 30, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> _So in that case..._

Click to collapse



Hahahahahahahahhahahahahabababababahahhaahhahhahhahahahahahahahahhahhahahahaha.

The look on that ewok's face is priceless bro. That made me choke on my French fries. Lol 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hahahahahahahahhahahahahabababababahahhaahhahhahhahahahahahahahahhahhahahahaha.
> 
> The look on that ewok's face is priceless bro. That made me choke on my French fries. Lol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



It gets me everytime! :laugh:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Thanks guys!  I realized I can live without an SD card when I was told by jase told me there's 29 gb accessable
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



I could of told u that 

Sent By A Gummy Bear


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I could of told u that
> 
> Sent By A Gummy Bear

Click to collapse



Silence noob. Only one of us was able to tame the mighty GNex for flashing in under a week, and it wasn't you. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Silence noob. Only one of us was able to tame the mighty GNex for flashing in under a week, and it wasn't you.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse







:laugh:


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So I got my first piece of fan email today. Some weird sh*t. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Act like a shark! Bite it, taste it, run the fcuk away!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Act like a shark! Bite it, taste it, run the fcuk away!

Click to collapse



Ummmm....ew?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Silence noob. Only one of us was able to tame the mighty GNex for flashing in under a week, and it wasn't you.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Tame a Gnex? It's already open and ready for business 

Wow, i gotta go.. Sorry.. 




        Just kidding, but serious... tame a Gnex.. You're hilarious


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 1, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> It gets me everytime! :laugh:

Click to collapse








Edit:

BD, was this your idea?:

http://www.cnn.com/2012/06/29/us/new-laws/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Ummmm....ew?

Click to collapse



No, that's how it's done. You got some beer goggles on and you're not sure if that "thing" is hot or not, so you HAVE to check it out. If it tastes like a seal (Hot), you go for it, and if it tastes like a whale (Whopper) you run. RUN.

---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> Edit:
> 
> BD, was this your idea?:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2012/06/29/us/new-laws/index.html?hpt=hp_t2

Click to collapse



I can't speak for myself, but dry? Auch. Poor girl.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Edit:
> 
> BD, was this your idea?:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2012/06/29/us/new-laws/index.html?hpt=hp_t2

Click to collapse




> 12. Virginia: A law requires a person convicted of DUI to have an ignition interlock device in their car, operable by blowing into a breathalyzer.

Click to collapse



Solution: "Hey sober person...want to blow on this?" 

*Now now. Don't think naughty. I was referring to the breathalyzer.*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Edit:
> 
> BD, was this your idea?:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2012/06/29/us/new-laws/index.html?hpt=hp_t2

Click to collapse



LOL

Jase dropbox link? Please???? :angel:

---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 PM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> Silence noob. Only one of us was able to tame the mighty GNex for flashing in under a week, and it wasn't you.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse




FU AND FO


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> FU AND FO

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 1, 2012)

> 12. Virginia: A law requires a person convicted of DUI to have an ignition interlock device in their car, operable by blowing into a breathalyzer.

Click to collapse



Can we please have "The funniest laws in the US" here? I love the American people (but not the politicans). Also, if you have some funny laws from around the world, not just the US, post them. I know the UK has some funny laws.

DO NOT make this a political discussion _MILAD_. 

I'll go first: (These laws are most likely from the 18/19th century (i hope), but they're funny)

- *California*: 

- Women may not drive in a house coat

- *Florida*: 

- A special law prohibits unmarried women from parachuting on Sunday or she shall risk arrest, fine, and/or jailing.

- If an elephant is left tied to a parking meter, the parking fee has to be paid just as it would for a vehicle.

-It is illegal to sing in a public place while attired in a swimsuit.

-Having sexual relations with a porcupine is illegal.

- *Kansas:* 

- Prohibits shooting rabbits from a motorboat.

- *Louisiana:* 

- It is illegal to rob a bank and then shoot at the bank teller with a water pistol.

- *Indiana:* 

- Liquor stores may not sell milk.

- *Nebraska:* 

- It is illegal for bar owners to sell beer unless they are simultaneously brewing a kettle of soup.

- *New York*: 

- A fine of $25 can be levied for flirting. This old law specifically prohibits men from turning around on any city street and looking "at a woman in that way." A second conviction for a crime of this magnitude calls for the violating male to be forced to wear a "pair of horse-blinders" wherever and whenever he goes outside for a stroll.

- It is against the law to throw a ball at someone's head for fun.

- The penalty for jumping off a building is death.

- *North Dakota*: 

- It is illegal to lie down and fall asleep with your shoes on.

- *Ohio*: 

- It is illegal to fish for whales on Sunday.

- It is illegal to get a fish drunk.

- *Pennsylvania*: 

- A person is not eligible to become Governor if he/she has participated in a duel.

- *Texas*: 

- It is illegal to drive without windshield wipers. You don't need a windshield, but you must have the wipers.

- It is illegal for one to shoot a buffalo from the second story of a hotel.

- It is illegal to milk another person's cow.

- A recently passed anticrime law requires criminals to give their victims 24 hours notice, either orally or in writing, and to explain the nature of the crime to be committed.

- The entire Encyclopedia Britannica is banned in Texas because it contains a formula for making beer at home.

- *Wisconsin*: 

- You must manually flush all urinals in a building.

- Butter substitutes are not allowed to be served in state prisons


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 1, 2012)

> - Florida:
> 
> - A special law prohibits unmarried women from parachuting on Sunday or she shall risk arrest, fine, and/or jailing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess every other animal is fair game...! :victory:


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 1, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> I guess every other animal is fair game...! :victory:

Click to collapse



Hell yeah! I'll go first!

"Well this is.. NOO! THERE'S SO MUCH BLOOD!"


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Hell yeah! I'll go first!
> 
> "Well this is.. NOO! THERE'S SO MUCH BLOOD!"

Click to collapse



....coming from the animal! TOOO ROUGH! X.X

Should of braught a towel :rollseyes:


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Remind me to stay on snowflake's good side

Click to collapse





Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL
> 
> Jase dropbox link? Please???? :angel:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't need a law for that. Every house account customer has a list of fees charge for. Including (but not limited to) a "raucous party cleanup fee". 
I don'tolerate dirty cabs. 
Edit: wrong post quoted... 
Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 1, 2012)

@david...check your PM's.

FOLLOW MY INSTRUCTIONS INCLUDED IN THE PM.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 1, 2012)

*Canada:*

- *British Columbia*: You have to effectively apologize and say you're sorry 
- *Yukon*: You have to effectively apologize and say you're sorry 
- *Alberta*: You have to effectively apologize and say you're sorry 
- *Saskatchewan*: You have to effectively apologize and say you're sorry 
- *Manitoba*: You have to effectively apologize and say you're sorry 
- *Ontario*: You have to effectively apologize and say you're sorry 
- *Quebec*: You have to effectively apologize and say you're sorry 
- *New Brunswick*: You have to effectively apologize and say you're sorry 
- *Nova Scotia*: You have to effectively apologize and say you're sorry 
- *Edward Prince Island*: You have to effectively apologize and say you're sorry 
- *New Foundland And Labrador*: You have to effectively apologize and say you're sorry 
- *Nunavut*: You have to effectively apologize and say you're sorry 
- *Northwest Territories*: You have to effectively apologize and say you're sorry

---------- Post added at 12:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 AM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> I don't need a law for that. Every house account customer has a list of fees charge for. Including (but not limited to) a "raucous party cleanup fee".
> I don'tolerate dirty cabs.
> Edit: wrong post quoted...
> Snowflake approves of this message.

Click to collapse



GOD! Could you go more off-topic! I don't care about your limited raucous party clean up fee that you pay mexicans. GOD! 




        :laugh:


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> *Canada:*
> 
> - *British Columbia*: You have to effectively apologize and say you're sorry
> - *Yukon*: You have to effectively apologize and say you're sorry
> ...

Click to collapse



You love us. Admit this!


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 1, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> You love us. Admit this!

Click to collapse



Of course! Canada is awesome! You're an american european nation 



animatedbreak said:


> ....coming from the animal! TOOO ROUGH! X.X
> 
> Should of braught a towel :rollseyes:

Click to collapse



Nope, the other way around. Porcupine. It would HURT.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Of course! Canada is awesome! You're an american european nation

Click to collapse



They're America's hat!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Of course! Canada is awesome! You're an american european nation
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, the other way around. Porcupine. It would HURT.

Click to collapse



You're friggin awesome.

and, you're *breaking the law good sir. *


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 1, 2012)

@Skinny: You're 101% correct! They're trying to protect you but it's not that easy! Just let it gooo, let it gooooo! Let Obamacare take care of yoooou, aaah you love it don't you? 

Aaaaand i got political.. Sorry! Let's move on!

---------- Post added at 12:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------




animatedbreak said:


> *breaking the law good sir. *

Click to collapse



The only thing i'm breaking is.. OK, let's stop this right now.. LOL :victory:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> @Skinny: You're 101% correct! They're trying to protect you but it's not that easy! Just let it gooo, let it gooooo! Let Obamacare take care of yoooou, aaah you love it don't you?
> 
> Aaaaand i got political.. Sorry! Let's move on!

Click to collapse




As a country, I'm more worried about our beard.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> As a country, I'm more worried about our beard.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



How so? Are you going back to the nineteenth century? Or the hipsters?


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> @Skinny: You're 101% correct! They're trying to protect you but it's not that easy! Just let it gooo, let it gooooo! Let Obamacare take care of yoooou, aaah you love it don't you?
> 
> Aaaaand i got political.. Sorry! Let's move on!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But it's so funny! :laugh:. Okay, okay.







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> As a country, I'm more worried about our beard.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 1, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> But it's so funny! :laugh:. Okay, okay.

Click to collapse



Mexico you fools!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Mexico you fools!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Oh. 

....


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Mexico you fools!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Aha!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So I got my first piece of fan email today. Some weird sh*t. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Some ancient wisdom for you...


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> *Canada:*
> 
> - *British Columbia*: You have to effectively apologize and say you're sorry
> - *Yukon*: You have to effectively apologize and say you're sorry
> ...

Click to collapse



By virtue of being off topic in off topic, I'm essentially on topic, but being on topic in off topic is really off topic even when I'm on topic (or something equally ridiculous). 
Also, I am the cab queen. You will listen to my cab rants AND LIKE IT.................
Or I'll send Snowflake after you...  
(Snowflake bites....  )
One more thing.......
Good night. 
Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 1, 2012)

i cant wait for my nexus
:victory:


----------



## boborone (Jul 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> i cant wait for my nexus
> :victory:

Click to collapse



Me either. Maybe you'll keep this one and we won't have to live through your complaining about a bad again:beer:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm now realizing the downside of changing LCD dpi.  Not a single app I wanted today is "compatible" in the play store. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm now realizing the downside of changing LCD dpi.  Not a single app I wanted today is "compatible" in the play store.
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Look at you.....a month ago you were worried about rooting and now you're *****ing about the play store. Welcome to the club man. Sucks don't it?

:thumbup::beer:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> Look at you.....a month ago you were worried about rooting and now you're *****ing about the play store. Welcome to the club man. Sucks don't it?
> 
> :thumbup::beer:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes yes....haha.  always *****ing aren't I? 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 1, 2012)

What's up Mafia 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's up Mafia
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hello sir

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yes yes....haha.  always *****ing aren't I?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Haha, nah I was meaning how you go from worrying about rooting to having problems you never knew existed now. Took the blinders off and now you see the light. **** gets bright sometimes, but it's nice to view it. All you have now is room to learn, and learn you are.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> Haha, nah I was meaning how you go from worrying about rooting to having problems you never knew existed now. Took the blinders off and now you see the light. **** gets bright sometimes, but it's nice to view it. All you have now is room to learn, and learn you are.

Click to collapse



Yeah man...nice ROM/kernel combo I settled into, so lately I've been digging deeper.  Just having fun with it.  Feels like I got a new phone.  Well, it was already new, but whatever.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm thinking about boosting my civic. What do you guys think? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm thinking about boosting my civic. What do you guys think?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Do you have a second car?


----------



## trell959 (Jul 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> Do you have a second car?

Click to collapse



Nope, I have the R6 though. If I do boost, it'll be a reliable set up

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Nope, I have the R6 though. If I do boost, it'll be a reliable set up
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I've always done it like have a daily driver and then have your project. Don't mix the two.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jul 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> I've always done it like have a daily driver and then have your project. Don't mix the two.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



If I did boost, it be around 8-10 psi, but I already know I can't do that on my stock engine. It's got 214xxx miles. 
Without a stage 2 cam and redo my top end, I'd be lucky if I could pull off 3-4.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 1, 2012)

I hate this band.  But they did the song justice.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASMmSX4-b88&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2012)

Morning.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Morning babydoll  


Sent from my SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Morning babydoll
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Morning animatedbreak 
You can just call me BD. (it's easier to type  )

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> If I did boost, it be around 8-10 psi, but I already know I can't do that on my stock engine. It's got 214xxx miles.
> Without a stage 2 cam and redo my top end, I'd be lucky if I could pull off 3-4.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dont boost it -.-

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 1, 2012)

The guy that wants to trade phones won't answer his phone. -________-

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> The guy that wants to trade phones won't answer his phone. -________-
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Phone then rings at USPS office. Yes, this is dog!

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> The guy that wants to trade phones won't answer his phone. -________-

Click to collapse



Maybe he...forgot to pay his bill. 







M_T_M said:


> Phone then rings at USPS office. Yes, this is dog!

Click to collapse



Looool.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2012)

Tired BD is tired..... Too much heat.
I found a big palmetto bug in the bathroom this morning 0.o >.>
(I do not like bugs.....  )
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Maybe he...forgot to pay his bill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm starting to get frustrated. Its almost 1 on a Sunday.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm starting to get frustrated. Its almost 1 on a Sunday.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Maybe He's ummmmmmmm.............................................................busy, ya know doin stuff??
Have patience grasshopper. 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Maybe He's ummmmmmmm.............................................................busy, ya know doin stuff??
> Have patience grasshopper.
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have none of the patience 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I have none of the patience
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Not with that attitude! :what:




Babydoll25 said:


> Morning animatedbreak
> You can just call me BD. (it's easier to type  )
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You got it BD. . Ani works for me. Or Rich. Whatever works. 

Sent from my SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Not with that attitude! :what:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will do. 
@cam you know what they say.......patience and virtues and all that jazz 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2012)

Sent from the Pool


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Will do.
> @cam you know what they say.......patience and virtues and all that jazz
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Seems like the guy has his phone turned off. Guess he's in work or something 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2012)

I am loving this new from better then gummy!! Pool party!! Ftw

Sent from the Pool


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I am loving this new from better then gummy!! Pool party!! Ftw
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Wtf are you talking about bro? Lolol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Wtf are you talking about bro? Lolol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Its a rom dude called pool party!! 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Seems like the guy has his phone turned off. Guess he's in work or something
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse




Still sucks though.
Did you ever reach him?
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Seems like the guy has his phone turned off. Guess he's in work or something
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



That's slightly irritating. Leave a message?

Sent from my SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Still sucks though.
> Did you ever reach him?
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nope. Gonna call later

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 1, 2012)

waaaaaaant this badly. Who's gonna gimme that as a birthday present?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> waaaaaaant this badly. Who's gonna gimme that as a birthday present?

Click to collapse



13 MP cam????

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> 13 MP cam????
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



13 mp cam, dual vibrators, 5 mics, usb OTG, hdmi, dual [email protected], temp& pressure sensors, ultrasound, Stereoscopic 3D playback
and its a developing device! :silly::silly::cyclops::cyclops::laugh:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 13 mp cam, dual vibrators, 5 mics, usb OTG, hdmi, dual [email protected], temp& pressure sensors, ultrasound, Stereoscopic 3D playback
> and its a developing device! :silly::silly::cyclops::cyclops::laugh:

Click to collapse



With nothing but wifi for connectivity. So a development device that stays at home. Lolol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> With nothing but wifi for connectivity. So a development device that stays at home. Lolol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I don't understand why they don't make phones like that!

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## boborone (Jul 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I don't understand why they don't make phones like that!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Galaxy player, iPod, and tablets.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 2, 2012)

I always check in here when it's dead 

Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I always check in here when it's dead
> 
> Snowflake approves of this message.

Click to collapse



Eh. I'm here. Not that that's a big deal. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Eh. I'm here. Not that that's a big deal. Lol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Hey Jase. How goes it?

Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 2, 2012)

'night mafia.

@jase: accidental thanks


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 2, 2012)

Guy still hasn't called. Calls go straight to voicemail 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jul 2, 2012)

Flashed Jelly bean on my i777 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Flashed Jelly bean on my i777
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Now make it work on the Note!


----------



## trell959 (Jul 2, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Now make it work on the Note!

Click to collapse



I'm trying! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 2, 2012)

No nexus.  I didn't hear from the guy

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> No nexus.  I didn't hear from the guy
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Tomorrow is another day?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm trying!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Try harder!


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> No nexus.  I didn't hear from the guy
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse






Babydoll25 said:


> Tomorrow is another day?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



She's right. Tomorrow is a new day. 
So. Get a good night's rest - and kick his ass. 

:nod:

Sent from my SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm coming back Tues. This has been a loooooooooooonng weekend. :screwy:

Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 2, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Try harder!

Click to collapse



Having a problem with kernel 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Having a problem with kernel
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Do you like JB more than a custom ICS rom?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Do you like JB more than a custom ICS rom?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



It's really the same thing. Don't expect it to be majorly different  there's a port in the i9100 thread that I flashed on the i777. Cool little test rom, nothing works however 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 2, 2012)

Ne ne ne necro poster!




How is it in my ducked up life, I am the source of stability for so many? I've heard this from girls for the past couple of years. That no matter the bs i'm in, i'm still a solid rock and they count on me. **** I need a vacation myself. 

Who wants to beer me?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ne ne ne necro poster!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Look out your window and forget it's nighttime...








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Look out your window and forget it's nighttime...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice!!

And I see lil senoritas bringing me tequila on the beach. They say they like gringos. I'm excited.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2_ud_UH7JU&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nice!!
> 
> And I see lil senoritas bringing me tequila on the beach. They say they like gringos. I'm excited.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll tell you what that's like in 2 weeks when I'll be in Catalina with my ass in the sand, and a cold beer in my hand. 



Btw...I added a fun one in the yt thread.  Baseball players are such *******.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'll tell you what that's like in 2 weeks when I'll be in Catalina with my ass in the sand, and a cold beer in my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wasn't pics. Lots of em! 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> I wasn't pics. Lots of em!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Orsome cool skinny vids.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> Orsome cool skinny vids.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yup gonna be video....did you ever see my last Catalina video?

http://vimeo.com/m/5905633

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yup gonna be video....did you ever see my last Catalina video?
> 
> http://vimeo.com/m/5905633
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Wow man, that look like an awesome place. And I saw the Deere Cruiser! I am very jealous. No homo, but you make a cute lil girl. Your daughter looks just like you. Did you ever take any video classes, or just something you did for fun and got good after lots of practice.


----------



## boborone (Jul 2, 2012)

On the note of that smiling vid, I bid farewell for the night. See yall in the morning.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> Wow man, that look like an awesome place. And I saw the Deere Cruiser! I am very jealous. No homo, but you make a cute lil girl. Your daughter looks just like you. Did you ever take any video classes, or just something you did for fun and got good after lots of practice.

Click to collapse



Trial and error, for video.  Super sperm for kids!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ne ne ne necro poster!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## RinZo (Jul 2, 2012)

Top of the morning


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Super sperm for video. Trial and error for kids!

Click to collapse



FTFY. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> FTFY.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse




Morning btw

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning btw

Click to collapse



Morning to you as well.

Enjoying the balmy Florida weather?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 2, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Tapatalk sucks for photo hosting. Lol.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 2, 2012)

I killed teh thread. Sad me is sad nao.

Can I haz alcohol pleez?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I killed teh thread. Sad me is sad nao.
> 
> Can I haz alcohol pleez?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



K. here.....:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
Better?
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> K. here.....:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> Better?
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yay! Beer! I'm gonna get wasted!

Much better. 

Edit: Pretty picture is pretty. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 2, 2012)

Little early to be drinking  plus its a Monday 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Little early to be drinking  plus its a Monday
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



And? Monday just mean I have two days of lite drinking until Wednesday. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 2, 2012)

I want my nexus. NAO

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yay! Beer! I'm gonna get wasted!
> 
> Much better.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pretty picture is pretty florida. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I want my nexus. NAO
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



You can have my old razr2. Obviously it's better than  yours cause it's 2!.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I want my nexus. NAO
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



No Nexus yet?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No Nexus yet?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nope. Called 2 times today no answer. The phone just rings and rings. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I want my nexus. NAO
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



I know the feeling bro I felt the same way waiting to get mine.

Sent from the Pool


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Nope. Called 2 times today no answer. The phone just rings and rings.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Sad Snowflake is sad nao. :/

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> FTFY.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Yup, that's what I meant. Sheesh, one little typo and you're all









Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 2, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Nope. Called 2 times today no answer. The phone just rings and rings.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Maybe he found xda and saw the development of both phones and changed his mine 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yup, that's what I meant. Sheesh, one little typo and you're all
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think milad is running jase's account 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I think milad is running jase's account
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Whoa asshole. You're cruising for a virtual beatdown.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Whoa a*****e. You're cruising for a virtual beatdown.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Is He cruisin' for a bruisin'? :sly::sly::what::what:

Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Whoa asshole. You're cruising for a virtual beatdown.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Lets just say its payback for being an ass and calling me a noob the other days.

Call it even?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Maybe he found xda and saw the development of both phones and changed his mine
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



The phones already on 4.1.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> The phones already on 4.1.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



so... I bet there are a lot of broken feutures.

All Galaxy nexus variants have full JB roms within a day it came out 

I haven't had time to flash it yet


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> so... I bet there are a lot of broken feutures.
> 
> All Galaxy nexus variants have full JB roms within a day it came out
> 
> I haven't had time to flash it yet

Click to collapse



The joy of GNex: latest firmware, fully functional, before everyone else. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> The joy of GNex: latest firmware, fully functional, before everyone else.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Found 2 other nexi. I might have lucked out

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> The joy of GNex: latest firmware, fully functional, before everyone else.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Indeed :laugh:

BTW you guys try that counter strike game in the portal. IT IS SICK!!!!

Very cool!!!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Found 2 other nexi. I might have lucked out
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Hehe. I'll trade you mine for your RAZR plus $200. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Indeed :laugh:
> 
> BTW you guys try that counter strike game in the portal. IT IS SICK!!!!
> 
> Very cool!!!

Click to collapse



Hmmm...I wonder who wrote that article. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hehe. I'll trade you mine for your RAZR plus $200.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



You do a straight trade its a deal. I'll even pit cm9 on the non safe side for you 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> You do a straight trade its a deal. I'll even pit cm9 on the non safe side for you
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Yeah no. GNex > Moto Anything. Lolol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hmmm...I wonder who wrote that article.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Oh lol I didn't even look at who wrote it. LOL awesome article it made me get the game. 

Also didn't know you had a writer nickname


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yeah no. GNex > Moto Anything. Lolol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Not $200 worth. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yeah no. GNex > Moto Anything. Lolol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



B*tch please

Everything> Moto Anything 

---------- Post added at 09:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 AM ----------




watt9493 said:


> Not $200 worth.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



yes it is


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Oh lol I didn't even look at who wrote it. LOL awesome article it made me get the game.
> 
> Also didn't know you had a writer nickname

Click to collapse



So the large Fallen Writer of XDA signature isn't a giveaway? LOL

~Jaseglenn4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So the large Fallen Writer of XDA signature isn't a giveaway? LOL
> 
> ~Jaseglenn4

Click to collapse



You know I saw your signature and didn't think much of it. Now I get it LOL.

But dude that game is F*cking awesome!!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Not $200 worth.

Click to collapse



Yes. Yes it is.



davidrules7778 said:


> You know I saw your signature and didn't think much of it. Now I get it LOL.
> 
> But dude that game is F*cking awesome!!

Click to collapse



Yup. They originally got pulled from XDA because they were using Valve models. Once they came back with their own custom models, and revamped the gameplay with Unity 3D, the game was actually better than before. LOL

So yeah...awesome game.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 2, 2012)

*All by myself*

Dead thread is dead!!!


----------



## trell959 (Jul 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Dead thread is dead!!!

Click to collapse



I'm here with bad news

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm here with bad news
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Que

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jul 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Que
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



My mom fell off of a ladder and hurt herself 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> My mom fell off of a ladder and hurt herself
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse





:crying::crying::crying:

OH Sh*t!!!

Did she break anything?

Also hope she is ok. :crying:


----------



## trell959 (Jul 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> :crying::crying::crying:
> 
> OH Sh*t!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



She said her lower back and ankle hurts. She knows her back is alright but is unsure about her ankle. My sister and I agreed to wait a few hours before taking her to the doctor. 

Shell be fine, she old just for the record 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> My mom fell off of a ladder and hurt herself
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



sorry to hear that


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> She said her lower back and ankle hurts. She knows her back is alright but is unsure about her ankle. My sister and I agreed to wait a few hours before taking her to the doctor.
> 
> Shell be fine, she old just for the record
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Moms aren't supposed to be on ladders

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jul 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Moms aren't supposed to be on ladders
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



I know 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 2, 2012)

Meh.

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Hey dex, book yourself a plane ticket and come over on Thursday, I have a gig and I want an awesome photographer


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Meh.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 2, 2012)

Meh.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 2, 2012)

That awkward moment when you make eye contact with a dude in the restroom through the space in the stall door.

Barf.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That awkward moment when you make eye contact with a dude in the restroom through the space in the stall door.
> 
> Barf.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



LOL

The awkward moment when you have to take a dump and there is no stall door and no lock on the door in a bar.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hahahaha^ I've done that before 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 2, 2012)

Still no nexus :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jul 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Still no nexus :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



EL OH EL

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Still no nexus :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Send Bomb spam texts to him?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Still no nexus :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Who has worse luck than you?

Even when you get a nice phone, you're not getting it.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Send Bomb spam texts to him?

Click to collapse



He won't answer anything. I'm looking elsewhere

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Who has worse luck than you?
> 
> Even when you get a nice phone, you're not getting it.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Maybe JFK. But that's a stretch. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Maybe JFK. But that's a stretch.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Haha...he didn't feel a thing though.  Seems like if you were JFK, you would have survived, but in a vegitative state for the rest of your life.

Not that I wish that on anyone, just carrying on with your point 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey dex, book yourself a plane ticket and come over on Thursday, I have a gig and I want an awesome photographer

Click to collapse



I wish I could come bro, I'm still on exams period


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> My mom fell off of a ladder and hurt herself
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm so sorry Trell. I truly hope She is okay. Please give her my best wishes. 
Also, next time..... you climb the ladder....
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Haha...he didn't feel a thing though.  Seems like if you were JFK, you would have survived, but in a vegitative state for the rest of your life.
> 
> Not that I wish that on anyone, just carrying on with your point
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Yeah. That would be my luck. Or I would be between severely retarded and a vegetative state. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I wish I could come bro, I'm still on exams period

Click to collapse



It's ok 
They will be over soon


----------



## Phistachio (Jul 2, 2012)

Jesus Christ, I hope that no one of you gets a 1st degree burn all over the body. It's worse than a torture chamber. You can't walk, sit, sleep, you have blazing fever... HELL! 

I've been already called a tomato, shrimp, lobster, crab and salmon. And always accompanied by "idiot"


----------



## RinZo (Jul 2, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Jesus Christ, I hope that no one of you gets a 1st degree burn all over the body. It's worse than a torture chamber. You can't walk, sit, sleep, you have blazing fever... HELL!
> 
> I've been already called a tomato, shrimp, lobster, crab and salmon. And always accompanied by "idiot"

Click to collapse



ouch...you better lather yourself up with aloe.


----------



## Phistachio (Jul 2, 2012)

RinZo said:


> ouch...you better lather yourself up with aloe.

Click to collapse



Already did... Still is an unbearable pain. I had to take ibuprofen at night and some cold towels because of my 39ºC fever... Next time, when I go to the beach at 12AM-3PM I will put some sun protector


----------



## RinZo (Jul 2, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Already did... Still is an unbearable pain. I had to take ibuprofen at night and some cold towels because of my 39ºC fever... Next time, when I go to the beach at 12AM-3PM I will put some sun protector

Click to collapse



No doubt.  I wear spf30.  I don't care about a tan I just don't want to get burnt. i HATE sunburn.


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 2, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Already did... Still is an unbearable pain. I had to take ibuprofen at night and some cold towels because of my 39ºC fever... Next time, when I go to the beach at 12AM-3PM I will put some sun protector

Click to collapse



get on plane
travel to North pole
lay nude on snow
cool down like a baws
????
PROFIT!!!


----------



## RinZo (Jul 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> get on plane
> travel to North pole
> lay nude on snow
> cool down like a baws
> ...

Click to collapse



Hah severe sun burn to frost bite.  Sounds like a good plan!:silly:


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> get on plane
> travel to North pole
> lay nude on snow
> cool down like a baws
> ...

Click to collapse



Plain*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 2, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Hah severe sun burn to frost bite.  Sounds like a good plan!:silly:

Click to collapse



Sounds like a typical workday for me.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Plain*

Click to collapse



*Plane



Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Phistachio (Jul 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> get on plane
> travel to North pole
> lay nude on snow
> cool down like a baws
> ...

Click to collapse



Sun burn AND frostbite burn?































GENIUS! It'll null each other out!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> *Plane
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Plain


----------



## RinZo (Jul 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Plain

Click to collapse



trollface.jpg


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 2, 2012)

Found a nexus

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jul 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Found a nexus
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



You go girl.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Plain*

Click to collapse



**Plane 

Plain: an area of land not significantly higher than adjacent areas and with relatively minor differences in elevation, commonly less than 500 feet (150 meters), within the area.

Plane:


----------



## Phistachio (Jul 2, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> **Plane
> 
> Plain: an area of land not significantly higher than adjacent areas and with relatively minor differences in elevation, commonly less than 500 feet (150 meters), within the area.
> 
> Plane:

Click to collapse



y u choose a United Airlines aircraft? 

This is MUCH better :


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 3, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> **Plane
> 
> Plain: an area of land not significantly higher than adjacent areas and with relatively minor differences in elevation, commonly less than 500 feet (150 meters), within the area.
> 
> Plane:

Click to collapse



I was going to do that but I got lazy.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm sitting at a huge table (big enough for 11 people to comfortably eat dinner). It's made from one continuous piece of wood from one tree.... 
Also hi.
/random
Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 3, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> y u choose a United Airlines aircraft?
> 
> This is MUCH better :

Click to collapse



I win.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 3, 2012)

Bored screenshot post:

STUPID TAPATALK!!


Sent from the Pool


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You both lose  Say hello to Antonov 225. The worlds biggest plane. The Ukranians win this round.











Just check out dat ass. Chubby as hell.


----------



## boborone (Jul 3, 2012)

Anybody have any f'ing files for the E4GT? Most of the dev was done by one team and they hosted all the files on their own servers and both sites the team used are down. Epic f'ing failure. Why not host the stuff on XDA? Huh, why you gotta be special and host it yourself? LOOOOOOSERS!!! Godangit &#@$ [email protected]% $^&*^$. And now because the phone has been out for so long, all the old school ways of doing things like a plain old update.zip are no longer used, which is what I like anyways, it's all this bs one click odin crap. Quit making things easier for noobs and just make simple .zips that we flash in stock/cwm recovery. Quit with the one clicks already!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Anybody have any f'ing files for the E4GT? Most of the dev was done by one team and they hosted all the files on their own servers and both sites the team used are down. Epic f'ing failure. Why not host the stuff on XDA? Huh, why you gotta be special and host it yourself? LOOOOOOSERS!!! Godangit &#@$ [email protected]% $^&*^$. And now because the phone has been out for so long, all the old school ways of doing things like a plain old update.zip are no longer used, which is what I like anyways, it's all this bs one click odin crap. Quit making things easier for noobs and just make simple .zips that we flash in stock/cwm recovery. Quit with the one clicks already!

Click to collapse



You know my brother got a replacement epic and I rerooted it and it was a pain in the ass to find files I needed as well. All links were dead. It took 30 minutes just to find the damn odin package


----------



## boborone (Jul 3, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> You know my brother got a replacement epic and I rerooted it and it was a pain in the ass to find files I needed as well. All links were dead. It took 30 minutes just to find the damn odin package

Click to collapse



I just want simple freakin cwm update.zip cause rom manager isn't installing it. Want to make a nandroid of my stock rom rooted before I go any further with this phone. I hate devs nowadays. You know, XDA is very nice in letting you host things on this site. Your ****ty dev forum isn't going to last. Just host the crap here. I miss the guys from WinMo. Not every freakin script kiddy thought he was a dev. I haven't looked in the dev section for the E4GT in the last couple of months. Just looked and it's full of stock roms deodexed and odexed. THAT'S A GOD DAM SCRIPT YOU RUN TO DO THAT! IT'S NOT DEV WORK! STOP IT! GET THE F OUT OF HERE DOUCHE BAG.

We have had about 30 leaks of GB and ICS for the phone and on every freakin one of them, some kiddy has to run a couple of scripts and post it in the dev section. You didn't dev anything. Hell, all you did was run some scripts, apply a them, give your 10 mins a name, post it in dev, and ask for donations. TITS or GTFO. I want an international phone again. I miss GSM devs.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> I just want simple freakin cwm update.zip cause rom manager isn't installing it. Want to make a nandroid of my stock rom rooted before I go any further with this phone. I hate devs nowadays. You know, XDA is very nice in letting you host things on this site. Your ****ty dev forum isn't going to last. Just host the crap here. I miss the guys from WinMo. Not every freakin script kiddy thought he was a dev. I haven't looked in the dev section for the E4GT in the last couple of months. Just looked and it's full of stock roms deodexed and odexed. THAT'S A GOD DAM SCRIPT YOU RUN TO DO THAT! IT'S NOT DEV WORK! STOP IT! GET THE F OUT OF HERE DOUCHE BAG.
> 
> We have had about 30 leaks of GB and ICS for the phone and on every freakin one of them, some kiddy has to run a couple of scripts and post it in the dev section. You didn't dev anything. Hell, all you did was run some scripts, apply a them, give your 10 mins a name, post it in dev, and ask for donations. TITS or GTFO. I want an international phone again. I miss GSM devs.

Click to collapse



Get the nexus!

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> I just want simple freakin cwm update.zip cause rom manager isn't installing it. Want to make a nandroid of my stock rom rooted before I go any further with this phone. I hate devs nowadays. You know, XDA is very nice in letting you host things on this site. Your ****ty dev forum isn't going to last. Just host the crap here. I miss the guys from WinMo. Not every freakin script kiddy thought he was a dev. I haven't looked in the dev section for the E4GT in the last couple of months. Just looked and it's full of stock roms deodexed and odexed. THAT'S A GOD DAM SCRIPT YOU RUN TO DO THAT! IT'S NOT DEV WORK! STOP IT! GET THE F OUT OF HERE DOUCHE BAG.
> 
> We have had about 30 leaks of GB and ICS for the phone and on every freakin one of them, some kiddy has to run a couple of scripts and post it in the dev section. You didn't dev anything. Hell, all you did was run some scripts, apply a them, give your 10 mins a name, post it in dev, and ask for donations. TITS or GTFO. I want an international phone again. I miss GSM devs.

Click to collapse



Meh. We have awesome devs in my section. Speak for yourself lol.







watt9493 said:


> Get the nexus!

Click to collapse



^^this

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2012)

Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Get the nexus!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



No.jpg

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 3, 2012)

Please sir, may I have some more? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Jul 3, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Meh. We have awesome devs in my section. Speak for yourself lol.
> 
> .

Click to collapse



You're on Sprint? What phone you got?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> You're on Sprint? What phone you got?

Click to collapse



Sprint? Hahahaha. Heavens no. Sorry.

I have a Verizon Galaxy Nexus. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> You're on Sprint? What phone you got?

Click to collapse



He's on Verizon with a Gnex.

Beat me to it.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 3, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> Please sir, may I have some more?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Oh God...I thought your membership was retired, mate?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 3, 2012)

Been afk, working entirely too much, but I'm back... For now. 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 3, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> Been afk, working entirely too much, but I'm back... For now.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse



Haha. Well...glad you're back.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ugh. Don't feel well. I'll be sleep if you need me 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Ugh. Don't feel well. I'll be sleep if you need me
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Crazy how time flies by when your family visits from Trinidad...(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trinidad_and_Tobago) 

I finally got away to answer some e-mails and relax. Rowdy bunch


----------



## RinZo (Jul 3, 2012)

I love the smell of weed coming from the hallway


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 3, 2012)

RinZo said:


> I love the smell of weed coming from the hallway

Click to collapse



People doing it - probably like it too. :angel:


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm finally going home tomorrow....

Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 3, 2012)

Finally she's clean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Finally she's clean
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lx. Gay

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jul 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Lx. Gay
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



What's wrong with lx? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's wrong with lx?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No vtec

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jul 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> No vtec
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



I have vtec brah 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I have vtec brah
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I have overhead valves. Don't see me braggin. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jul 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I have overhead valves. Don't see me braggin.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



I get 15 more HP at 4400 rpm and you don't see me bragging 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I get 15 more HP at 4400 rpm and you don't see me bragging
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



***** please. I can remove my cat and egr and get 20 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> ***** please. I can remove my cat and egr and get 20
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



It's really gonna have come down to which car still runs after tallyforeman runs them both over.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

What the hell????? I can't find who gave me my 1000th thank!  That's Badass!


Edit:  it was roofrider..... thank you sir!  You're one BAMF.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> ***** please. I can remove my cat and egr and get 20
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Quit trying to be me





Sent from your phone you "lost"


----------



## boborone (Jul 3, 2012)

Sent from your phone you "lost"


----------



## boborone (Jul 3, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1748038

fail on all them

****ing idiot noobs 

Sent from your phone you "lost"


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you god for WiFi in class 

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1748038
> 
> fail on all them
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Off with their heads! 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2012)

One last Fla pic 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 3, 2012)

Some sweet rides. I have my uncles 1979 Corvette Stingray for now. Pic soon. 

Sent from my SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm on my way too the airport! 
Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!

Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm on my way too the airport!
> Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!
> 
> Snowflake approves of this message.

Click to collapse



Goin' to funky town?

Sent from my SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Phistachio (Jul 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm on my way too the airport!
> Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!
> 
> Snowflake approves of this message.

Click to collapse



Nice!  Where ya headin'?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Goin' to funky town?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If you, are referring to a funky town known as Jersey City, NJ.....yes. 






Phistachio said:


> Nice!  Where ya headin'?

Click to collapse



Hoooooooooooomnmmee!
(jersey city)

Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> If you, are referring to a funky town known as Jersey City, NJ.....yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I still can't find a nexus!

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> If you, are referring to a funky town known as Jersey City, NJ.....yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Make sure you say hi to the Cake Boss for me . Are you anywhere near Hoboken?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I still can't find a nexus!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Still no word from the original guy? And ya not many people want to trade a nexus for a Razr  Or sell a nexus because they are so awesome!!

Might have to sell your razr then just buy one from verizon


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 3, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Still no word from the original guy? And ya not many people want to trade a nexus for a Razr  Or sell a nexus because they are so awesome!!
> 
> Might have to sell your razr then just buy one from verizon

Click to collapse



found a guy in the market place


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> found a guy in the market place

Click to collapse



I thought you just said you couldn't find one 

---------- Post added at 09:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------




watt9493 said:


> found a guy in the market place

Click to collapse



I see that what is weird is why does he want a DROID RAZR when he already has one  

One Motorola anything is too much


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 3, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I thought you just said you couldn't find one

Click to collapse



guy changed his mind. except i have to ship first.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> guy changed his mind. except i have to ship first.

Click to collapse



Ya I saw that. 

Well getting rid of the RAZR faster= better :silly:


WHOO_HOOO

I get tomorrow off for 4th of july and get paid and friday off cause of summer work hours :laugh:

3 days of work


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 3, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya I saw that.
> 
> Well getting rid of the RAZR faster= better :silly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Epic! THAT...never happens here. D=


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 3, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Epic! THAT...never happens here. D=

Click to collapse



Ya but you live in canada, CANADA IS AWESOME!!!

If U.S. keeps coming up these laws to watch us on the internet like CISPA and Our NEW OBAMA CARE!  

I will move there LOL

Also isn't weed legal there to an extent?


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 3, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya but you live in canada, CANADA IS AWESOME!!!
> 
> If U.S. keeps coming up these laws to watch us on the internet like CISPA and Our NEW OBAMA CARE!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



4/20 - Parliament Hill, Ottawa was covered in a dense thicket of fog from all the weed.
Yes. Weed is legal to smoke to a certain extent - but not legal to buy haha. 

*EDIT:* I can probably guarantee that all you just had to do was walk into the big cloud - that's it. If you were a cool guy - they'd probably share. 

But there's very little control over it. . Most people try and move over because of the free health care. Haha. I saw the health care benefits in France though...All I can say is:


----------



## trell959 (Jul 3, 2012)

Wtf!!!! 4th of July is tomorrow?!?!? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Jul 3, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Also isn't weed legal there to an extent?

Click to collapse



It's legal here to an extent 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It's legal here to an extent
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yep. I go to Colorado. Medical cards.

Sent from your phone you "lost"


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Wtf!!!! 4th of July is tomorrow?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



-.-.





*Jk. *




boborone said:


> Yep. I go to Colorado. Medical cards.
> 
> Sent from your phone you "lost"

Click to collapse



Yep - We got that here too.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 3, 2012)

Google Now is kind of cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It's legal here to an extent
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yes I know but canada is more relaxed about it and don't enforce it like they do here.

And yes the free health care is awesome, another reason to move there


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 3, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> yes I know but canada is more relaxed about it and don't enforce it like they do here.
> 
> And yes the free health care is awesome, another reason to move there

Click to collapse



We love you too, eh. :highfive::victory:


----------



## boborone (Jul 3, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> yes I know but canada is more relaxed about it and don't enforce it like they do here.
> 
> And yes the free health care is awesome, another reason to move there

Click to collapse



Good luck with that health care. Wait six months for a surgery. Backlog of everything. Just move to a city like I live in. Free health clinics, police is lax on weed, can drink on the street a long a it's not in a bottle, tons of people ride bikes and you can enjoy an open window at night without worrying about someone coming in.

Sent from your phone you "lost"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 3, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> We love you too, eh. :highfive::victory:

Click to collapse



LOL 

I have only been to canada once when I was younger.

I went to toronto and remember the totem poles. :laugh:


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Good luck with that health care. Wait six months for a surgery. Backlog of everything. Just move to a city like I live in. Free health clinics, police is lax on weed, can drink on the street a long a it's not in a bottle, tons of people ride bikes and you can enjoy an open window at night without worrying about someone coming in.
> 
> Sent from your phone you "lost"

Click to collapse



I never really had that problem waiting for surgery! However - I suppose it depends where you are! Very true - I heard that sometimes the wait, can be pretty bad. However - it's expected when its free. 

But, do _you_ have *TOTEM poles?* 



davidrules7778 said:


> LOL
> 
> I have only been to canada once when I was younger.
> 
> I went to toronto and remember the totem poles. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Toronto is where I be. 23 years! and counting.  I love going up to the falls now and again to hang out as well.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 3, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> I never really had that problem waiting for surgery! However - I suppose it depends where you are! Very true - I heard that sometimes the wait, can be pretty bad. However - it's expected when its free.
> 
> But, do _you_ have *TOTEM poles?*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool man :laugh:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 3, 2012)

Okay Mafia, I need some help (no not that kind). I'm putting together a Linux box. The price limit is $1000. I need to put together a desktop system with as much power as possible given the budget constraints. Oh and don't worry about monitor, mouse, or keyboard. Lol

Edit: The system will be used for development of Android ROM's, applications, and programming.

~Jase

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## boborone (Jul 3, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Okay Mafia, I need some help (no not that kind). I'm putting together a Linux box. The price limit is $1000. I need to put together a desktop system with as much power as possible given the budget constraints. Oh and don't worry about monitor, mouse, or keyboard. Lol
> 
> Edit: The system will be used for development of Android ROM's, applications, and programming.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't you hate on Linux every chance you get

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Don't you hate on Linux every chance you get
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Where's Dex when you need em'?! You can also IRC it up and ask Twitch153.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Don't you hate on Linux every chance you get
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Nope. I troll. And I don't have issues with Linux, just...other things.





animatedbreak said:


> Where's Dex when you need em'?! You can also IRC it up and ask Twitch153.

Click to collapse



Yeah, no. That's not going to work.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Make sure you say hi to the Cake Boss for me . Are you anywhere near Hoboken?

Click to collapse



Hoboken is directly below me. 
Btw.....
The eagle has landed. 
I'm in ColdSpring, NY. 
Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 3, 2012)

I love playing max payne and GTA 3 on my lunch break with a ps3 controller. Such a win!!!


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 3, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Nope. I troll. And I don't have issues with Linux, just...other things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You two don't get along or something? :silly:



Babydoll25 said:


> Hoboken is directly below me.
> Btw.....
> The eagle has landed.
> I'm in ColdSpring, NY.
> Snowflake approves of this message.

Click to collapse



Oh awesome! - welcome back. ! I may come up to visit NYC next month. Don't know the exact plans yet. But definitely USA.




davidrules7778 said:


> I love playing max payne and GTA 3 on my lunch break with a ps3 controller. Such a win!!!

Click to collapse



*Always* a win. GTA brings back such memories...Just cause crap until you get the swat team involved.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> You two don't get along or something? :silly:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh awesome! - welcome back. ! I may come up to visit NYC next month. Don't know the exact plans yet. But definitely USA.

Click to collapse



Ofc. 
I won't be truly happy until I am sitting on my deck with a cold beer tonight.
(Sparky is picking me up at my parents house in ColdSpring in an hour)
Then I'm truly home.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ofc.
> I won't be truly happy until I am sitting on my deck with a cold beer tonight.
> (Sparky is picking me up at my parents house in ColdSpring in an hour)
> Then I'm truly home.
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Getting my nexus after my mom gets back from the hospital 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2012)

Think Snowflake missed me? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Getting my nexus after my mom gets back from the hospital
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Is your Mom okay?
And congrats on the Nexus.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Getting my nexus after my mom gets back from the hospital
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



You should write a book about it after you get your nexus lmao. It would be a best seller.






EDIT: I think it's awesome that your coming home from hospital! Hopefully it wasn't anything too serious!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Getting my nexus after my mom gets back from the hospital
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



From the original guy or the marketplace guy?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 3, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> From the original guy or the marketplace guy?

Click to collapse



New guy

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2012)

Someone tell Sparky to hurry up. I wanna go home. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> New guy
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Damn watt. You have more men going in and out of your life than a $12/hour hooker.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 3, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Damn watt. You have more men going in and out of your life than a $12/hour hooker.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Lol. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 3, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Damn watt. You have more men going in and out of your life than a $12/hour hooker.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



LMFAO!!! :laugh:


Awesome!!


----------



## RinZo (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes yes ya'll we don't stop.   


Whats up!?


----------



## trell959 (Jul 3, 2012)

Does anyone know how to get water spots out of your paint? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Does anyone know how to get water spots out of your paint?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Duz-All clear coat compound.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 3, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya but you live in canada, CANADA IS AWESOME!!!
> 
> If U.S. keeps coming up these laws to watch us on the internet like CISPA and Our NEW OBAMA CARE!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait.. so, you don't like universal health care, so you move to a country with universal health care? What are you smoking son? 

---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> I love playing max payne and GTA 3 on my lunch break with a ps3 controller. Such a win!!!

Click to collapse



Played Nova 3 today with a PS3 controller. I felt bad. Poor people :victory:


----------



## trell959 (Jul 3, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Wait.. so, you don't like universal health care, so you move to a country with universal health care? What are you smoking son?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not dealing with Jellybean until source.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 3, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Wait.. so, you don't like universal health care, so you move to a country with universal health care? What are you smoking son?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The _*GOOD*_ stuff....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 3, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Wait.. so, you don't like universal health care, so you move to a country with universal health care? What are you smoking son?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL I need to get that game still, I am trying to set up a touch profile for critical strike but there is so much crap on there like switching the controls blue, move the controls around toggle weapons I mean its kinda hard to get the right screenshot to you liking.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 3, 2012)

It's actually fun, so you gotta try it. I also have the Nova 3 profile, so go get it


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2012)

Almost home.:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 3, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> It's actually fun, so you gotta try it. I also have the Nova 3 profile, so go get it

Click to collapse



Will profiles meant for other phones work on other phones? What screen resolution do u have?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Almost home.:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Y U NO ever turn camera around???

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Y U NO ever turn camera around???
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



She did once.........


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Y U NO ever turn camera around???
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Everyone, start taking guesses!

She's pretty happy all the time so I reckon she looks something like...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 3, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Everyone, start taking guesses!
> 
> She's pretty happy all the time so I reckon she looks something like...

Click to collapse



I know what she looks like


----------



## trell959 (Jul 3, 2012)

:sly::beer::thumbup::thumbdown::banghead::screwy::what:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 3, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I know what she looks like

Click to collapse







^ *AmIRight?* :lol:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 3, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> ^ *AmIRight?* :lol:

Click to collapse



No LOL

But you got the rainbow over here right she is not an empty white space underneath


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 4, 2012)

Dead Trigger is out people! Get it while it's a $1! I've played it for about 10 minutes now, and the graphics are just incredible! If you have a powerful device, then set the graphics to max and enjoy 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...sImNvbS5tYWRmaW5nZXJnYW1lcy5kZWFkdHJpZ2dlciJd


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Dead Trigger is out people! Get it while it's a $1! I've played it for about 10 minutes now, and the graphics are just incredible! If you have a powerful device, then set the graphics to max and enjoy
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...sImNvbS5tYWRmaW5nZXJnYW1lcy5kZWFkdHJpZ2dlciJd

Click to collapse



OOO, How big is it? my nexus is at 2% battery I might have to wait til I get home.

Is it downloadable content or all in the play store download? 

---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------

96mb!!

Will have to wait til I get home, Work internet is slow and I need to plug in my phone to download this. 

Did you make a touch profile for it yet?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> OOO, How big is it? my nexus is at 2% battery I might have to wait til I get home.
> 
> Is it downloadable content or all in the play store download?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, i have no idea how i do that  Do you know it?


----------



## trell959 (Jul 4, 2012)

Spam spam spam bored bored bored 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Nope, i have no idea how i do that  Do you know it?

Click to collapse



Ya its easy:


Take a screenshot while in the game with all controls present.
Then exit game
Then goto preferences in Sixaxis controller apps and select touch emulation
Then Edit Profiles
Double click the screen and select change background to the screenshot. 
(you might have to  rotate the picture to landscape  if it comes out in portrait)
Then just add buttons you want and move them on top of the spots where the touch controls are on your screen shot

Then save and name it to what ever and select it like you would NOVA


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 4, 2012)

Spamity spam

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya its easy:
> 
> 
> Take a screenshot while in the game with all controls present.
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure if trolling.. but if you're not trolling then that's "a lot" of work(?). Can't you do it for me? For US? The world needs your key mapping dude!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Not sure if trolling.. but if you're not trolling then that's "a lot" of work(?). Can't you do it for me? For US? The world needs your key mapping dude!

Click to collapse



8 steps hard 

U must be a lazy MotherF*cker LOL I kid kid 

I will see I am still learning it... 

---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------

Leaving work...

Going to get beer...


Download dead trigger and map keys while drunk..

Profit?????

Or Not??


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 4, 2012)

Aaah, that'll take like 5 hours! I can't wait that long! I'll try it myself. I'll fail, but i don't have a choice when you're acting like this! 

---------- Post added at 12:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------

Ok, i'm trying now, but i don't understand why i'm doing this? Why am i mapping touch points when i want to use a PS3 controller? Why can't it just say "Touch right", "touch left", "touch fire" etc. on the controller?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm finally home.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 4, 2012)

FAIL! David, i got it  Took me like two minutes. This game got even more awesome now! BANG! YOU DEAD MR. ZOMBIE!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> FAIL! David, i got it  Took me like two minutes. This game got even more awesome now! BANG! YOU DEAD MR. ZOMBIE!

Click to collapse



Would you like to send it to me, I just downloaded it. :laugh:

Might as well send me the N.O.V.A one too


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 4, 2012)

NO! Do it yourself!  

Just kidding, but i've mapped them like this: 

- Fire: R1
- Zoom: L1
- Reload: Circle
- Heal: Triangle

I think that's about it  But we'll need to map the granade button when we get that far.

Do you want it or do you want to map it yourself?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> NO! Do it yourself!
> 
> Just kidding, but i've mapped them like this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In game? OR in the touch emulation?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 4, 2012)

That's the in game controls. I like having the shoot button on R1 like in PS3 games


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> That's the in game controls. I like having the shoot button on R1 like in PS3 games

Click to collapse



You didn't use the sixaxis app to make a profile?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes i did. I just explained the controls so you don't have to guess when the zombies attacks 

Here it is

http://db.tt/NkO5036b

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yes i did. I just explained the controls so you don't have to guess when the zombies attacks
> 
> Here it is
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This game....sounds fun >.>


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yes i did. I just explained the controls so you don't have to guess when the zombies attacks
> 
> Here it is
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How did you map the joysticks and aiming?

That is my only thing I don't get sometimes?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 4, 2012)

You HAVE to check it out. It's only 99 cents at the moment and we never know what it'll cost tomorrow  (My bet is 2.99 or 4.99)

---------- Post added at 01:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> How did you map the joysticks and aiming?
> 
> That is my only thing I don't get sometimes?

Click to collapse



I did what you told me to do  It works 100%. The aiming is premium ****. Yes, i'm THAT good


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You HAVE to check it out. It's only 99 cents at the moment and we never know what it'll cost tomorrow  (My bet is 2.99 or 4.99)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Screenshot of the profile to see what I am dealing with?
I know how to put the analog stick on the on screen analog stick to move but don't know how to make the other analog stick aim or where to put it in the profile. I would like to know this for other games as well.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 4, 2012)

As you can see, i didn't touch the analogs.








Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> As you can see, i didn't touch the analogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Interesting.. It automatically recognized the analog controls? 

Hmm...


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 4, 2012)

I bet it does  The app is after all made for PS3 controllers, so that's no surprise really


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I bet it does  The app is after all made for PS3 controllers, so that's no surprise really

Click to collapse



still not all games recognize it without mapping.

You want to try to make a profile for Critical Strike?

That is my next goal.

---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------

My nexus is charging as soon as its done I am going to start making profiles and trying out different things.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You HAVE to check it out. It's only 99 cents at the moment and we never know what it'll cost tomorrow  (My bet is 2.99 or 4.99)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man I actually never liked playing games on my phone. All the badass PC graphics got me spoiled


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 4, 2012)

The only games i play on my phone are casual games like 100 Floors, World Of Goo, WarGames etc. 

But with a PS3 controller,  bring on the heavier games 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't have a PS3 controller....can I still make scrambled eggs? 

Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 4, 2012)

Of course you can!  Just use your house key. Then check if the cat is crossing the road and then look to your left 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Of course you can!  Just use your house key. Then check if the cat is crossing the road and then look to your left
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I did that but only backwards and upside down and the car key was a plain key and it worked before 
But this time it won't cook teh eggs without the PS3 controller... what is I gon a do? 

Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 4, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I don't have a PS3 controller....can I still make scrambled eggs?
> 
> Pfft......haterz gonna hate

Click to collapse



M_T_M! *passes you a beer*. 

and LordManhattan...I guess you have a point! But console gaming is starting to flake...have you seen E3? Sony's version of Super Smash Bros? *facepalm*


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 4, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> M_T_M! *passes you a beer*.
> 
> and LordManhattan...I guess you have a point! But console gaming is starting to flake...have you seen E3? Sony's version of Super Smash Bros? *facepalm*

Click to collapse



Have you seen "Watch Dogs"? "Last Of Us"? Check out the Watch Dogs gameplay video on YouTube. Holy **** i want that 

And don't call me crazy, but i think mobile devices will be the gaming consoles of the future. Look at today's hardware and just image how it'll be in 5 years. 

In short: 

- Mobile device + MHL cable + Physical controls

Your new gaming console


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Have you seen "Watch Dogs"? "Last Of Us"? Check out the Watch Dogs gameplay video on YouTube. Holy **** i want that
> 
> And don't call me crazy, but i think mobile devices will be the gaming consoles of the future. Look at today's hardware and just image how it'll be in 5 years.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I completely agree with you LordManhattan! Mobile is the future - we're always on the go, and we pretty much doing everything via mobile right now. Tablets are going to be the new laptop/desktop and phones the new "tablet" (mobile organizer thing.)

Money to be made, there is - for those who are getting into mobile tech!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2012)

Um, guys?


 http://m.nydailynews.com/1.1105920 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Um, guys?
> 
> 
> http://m.nydailynews.com/1.1105920
> ...

Click to collapse



..... I'm safe. We have guns 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> ..... I'm safe. We have guns
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dong the Zombie arg!!!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Duz-All clear coat compound.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Thanks. I got some similar stuff. Worked great! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 4, 2012)

Well got critical strike profile almost complete just need to figure out the right analog stick issues..

Sent from the Pool


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well got critical strike profile almost complete just need to figure out the right analog stick issues..
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Uggghh...back to gaming.....:banghead:

Later dudes!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Uggghh...back to gaming.....:banghead:
> 
> Later dudes!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



U just jelly. See ya later!

Sent from the Pool


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Uggghh...back to gaming.....:banghead:
> 
> Later dudes!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Y U ANGRY? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Y U ANGRY?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I've just never enjoyed video games.:shrug:  it cut into my drinking time.

And c'mon man, angry?  Did Milad hack my account?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 4, 2012)

Fine,  Y U UPSET? 

You know you can drink AND play right? Pop some beers (or whatever you like) and fire up a racing game. Hilarious. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Fine,  Y U UPSET?
> 
> You know you can drink AND play right? Pop some beers (or whatever you like) and fire up a racing game. Hilarious.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not upset at anything man....never am!  I just play the dumb ones on my phone.  Its all good, I'm a cool customer 
Errrt, drunk...customer.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 4, 2012)

What's up guy!? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's up guy!?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse









Yes, I made that real quick, specifically to answer your post.  I wish I was kidding. 
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yes, I made that real quick, specifically to answer your post.  I wish I was kidding.
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



What do you have planned for tomorrow skinny? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What do you have planned for tomorrow skinny?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ill be drinking the beer, manning the grill.  Kids are gonna be swimming, then the fireworks.  Pretty traditional stuff.

This is the first year in a while that I don't have to work or play a show or something, so I'm really looking forward to it.

Yourself?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ill be drinking the beer, manning the grill.  Kids are gonna be swimming, then the fireworks.  Pretty traditional stuff.
> 
> This is the first year in a while that I don't have to work or play a show or something, so I'm really looking forward to it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Debating if I should go to the mall and watch fireworks. I had an extremely bad experience the last time I was there. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Debating if I should go to the mall and watch fireworks. I had an extremely bad experience the last time I was there.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



This is the part where I ask "how bad was it?"

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> This is the part where I ask "how bad was it?"
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



A drunk driver ran a light, hit another car that rolled onto a mother of two children. I witnessed the whole thing. Her 5 year old also watched the car roll on top of her mother. She was killed instantly.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> A drunk driver ran a light, hit another car that rolled onto a mother of two children. I witnessed the whole thing. Her 5 year old also watched the car roll on top of her mother. She was killed instantly.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thank you for ruining my 4th. Be safe everyone. I'm just gonna sit inside.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> A drunk driver ran a light, hit another car that rolled onto a mother of two children. I witnessed the whole thing. Her 5 year old also watched the car roll on top of her mother. She was killed instantly.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Holy ****.

Speechless.  Sorry bro.  

I have kids (older one is 6).

And a wife.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Thank you for ruining my 4th. Be safe everyone. I'm just gonna sit inside.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



It was freaky ****.







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Holy ****.
> 
> Speechless.  Sorry bro.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not traumatized or anything like that, it's just holy hell.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It was freaky ****.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, just imagining my life, if that kind of thing were to happen to it.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well, just imagining my life, if that kind of thing were to happen to it.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I did the same thing. If I got run over or someone in my family. That'd be horrible. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well, just imagining my life, if that kind of thing were to happen to it.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Just my luck...

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Just my luck...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



I notice you're not posting this from a GNex.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I did the same thing. If I got run over or someone in my family. That'd be horrible.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sorry man, I didn't mean to get sappy, but I'm a twice-convicted drunk driver, and thank (insert higher power here) that no one got injured.  That was a long time ago, and I rarely need to mention it.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sorry man, I didn't mean to get sappy, but I'm a twice-convicted drunk driver, and thank (insert higher power here) that no one got injured.  That was a long time ago, and I rarely need to mention it.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I'm so sorry man. I didn't know. Wanna bro hug it? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm so sorry man. I didn't know. Wanna bro hug it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse












Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse








Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2012)

Funny...the song I'm listening to right now is called The Lizard....might sound outdated, but I love it...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeNaT0FB3NI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2012)

Good morning

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



Husam, so are you gonna wreck some drums?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Funny...the song I'm listening to right now is called The Lizard....might sound outdated, but I love it...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeNaT0FB3NI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I thought the artist name said, "Jason Bieber" and was about to have heart attack at the thought that there's 2 Biebers in the world. Lolol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Phistachio (Jul 4, 2012)

Good morning mafia 

Heading to Paris in a few hours


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Husam, so are you gonna wreck some drums?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



idk, I will try though 
Let's hope the drummer don't wreck the bass xD

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I thought the artist name said, "Jason Bieber" and was about to have heart attack at the thought that there's 2 Biebers in the world. Lolol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Barf.


No......in fact, the song originated in 1992 as the title track for Saigon Kick's second album called The Lizard..... do you remember "Love is on the way"?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MclSSoOBt3Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Yeah, same guys

From Florida, nonetheless

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Good morning mafia
> 
> Heading to Paris in a few hours

Click to collapse



hey, awesome 

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2012)

Morning.:what:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2012)

Snowflake wants to know 
Where the heck everyone is??!!
She wants posts to approve.
Poor Snowflake. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake wants to know
> Where the heck everyone is??!!
> She wants posts to approve.
> Poor Snowflake.
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't even know :/


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I don't even know :/

Click to collapse





Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake wants to know
> Where the heck everyone is??!!
> She wants posts to approve.
> Poor Snowflake.

Click to collapse



We're all out celebrating the greatest holiday ever: American Independence Day. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I don't even know :/

Click to collapse



Hi bro.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I notice you're not posting this from a GNex.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



My mom had to go to the hospital and I had to tale care of my grandparents 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> My mom had to go to the hospital and I had to tale care of my grandparents
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



I hope your mom is okay. Sparky and I will pray, wish, send positive vibes and hope all turns out well.


Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I hope your mom is okay. Sparky and I will pray, wish, send positive vibes and hope all turns out well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks. She think she broke her knee but they wernt  sure

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Thanks. She think she broke her knee but they wernt  sure
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Ouch. 
Keep us (me) updated on Her condition.
I hope she isn't in TOO much pain.

Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ouch.
> Keep us (me) updated on Her condition.
> I hope she isn't in TOO much pain.
> 
> Snowflake approves of this message.

Click to collapse



If I know I'll tell you

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2012)

Fireworks and beer. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 4, 2012)

JASE!!! And other people with Galaxy nexus and maybe others...

Check out my touch profiles I made for Critical Strike,Dead Trigger and Asphault 6.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28281691#post28281691

They work on a galaxy nexus but not sure about any others.

I thought you might want one for critical strike.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Fireworks and beer.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> JASE!!! And other people with Galaxy nexus and maybe others...
> 
> Check out my touch profiles I made for Critical Strike,Dead Trigger and Asphault 6.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice dude  

Critical strike is awesome  I suck at it though xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice dude
> 
> Critical strike is awesome  I suck at it though xD

Click to collapse



Get ps3 controller and you will get better especially with my profile


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Get ps3 controller and you will get better especially with my profile

Click to collapse



Just downloading Sixaxis Controller , Then I shall go get one  Fnacy a game maybe?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Just downloading Sixaxis Controller , Then I shall go get one  Fnacy a game maybe?

Click to collapse



Make sure you get a legit ps3 controller there are fakes out there that look identical and even come in semi legit packaging make sure you buy it from a store and not an online store and make sure it comes in a blue and clear box.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Make sure you get a legit ps3 controller there are fakes out there that look identical and even come in semi legit packaging make sure you buy it from a store and not an online store and make sure it comes in a blue and clear box.

Click to collapse



Oh I have 2 somewhere, Just can't see em dammit xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh I have 2 somewhere, Just can't see em dammit xD

Click to collapse



Well amazon has been selling fakes 

So be careful make sure you like buy from an official electronics store or something..


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well amazon has been selling fakes
> 
> So be careful make sure you like buy from an official electronics store or something..

Click to collapse



 Okay man  Well Hopefully they'll work xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Okay man  Well Hopefully they'll work xD

Click to collapse



Well when you get them if they are in a blue and clear box you are good if they are in a small clear box send them back and get a refund and buy somewhere else.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well when you get them if they are in a blue and clear box you are good if they are in a small clear box send them back and get a refund and buy somewhere else.

Click to collapse



Y U no read \

I have 2 controllers somewhere  Which I own.. and have already been bought... and work... on my PS3 :silly: xD


----------



## Alekim91 (Jul 4, 2012)

Morning guys, watt, it will be okay, time heals all


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2012)

Whew...slept in a bit today... 











Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Y U no read \
> 
> I have 2 controllers somewhere  Which I own.. and have already been bought... and work... on my PS3 :silly: xD

Click to collapse



Sorry must of missed that, I have a horrible hangover


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Sorry must of missed that, I have a horrible hangover

Click to collapse



Did not know that eggnog  was so hard core of a drink 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 4, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Did not know that nutmeg was so hard core of a drink
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Don't you have some sonoran hot dogs to eat? 

Go away


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Don't you have some sonoran hot dogs to eat?
> 
> Go away

Click to collapse



*sigh* you know wut...maybe I do but still, eggnog was not supposed to be drunk all year round 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jul 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well amazon has been selling fakes
> 
> So be careful make sure you like buy from an official electronics store or something..

Click to collapse



There's a guide that will tell you how to find a real one. I'll dig up the link.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> There's a guide that will tell you how to find a real one. I'll dig up the link.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hmm oh well I just bought mine at best buy after reading amazons reviews


----------



## trell959 (Jul 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hmm oh well I just bought mine at best buy after reading amazons reviews

Click to collapse



Can you connect an Xbox controller to an Android device? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2012)

Bleh.

Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Can you connect an Xbox controller to an Android device?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I have no idea.

Edit: Yes. Yes it does: http://www.androidsim.net/2011/07/how-to-30-connect-xbox360-wireless.html

---------- Post added at 07:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Bleh.
> 
> Snowflake approves of this message.

Click to collapse



Bridget doesn't like boy talk  What's your favorite Android game?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Can you connect an Xbox controller to an Android device?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yep sure can but you have to have a wired one or the wireless pc adapter and an OTG adapter which I bought. 

But the downside is you can't put it on the tv 

---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 PM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> I have no idea.
> 
> Edit: Yes. Yes it does: http://www.androidsim.net/2011/07/how-to-30-connect-xbox360-wireless.html
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know there are too many damn good ones!!!

BTW did you see my profile I made for critical strike 
That game was the most annoying to make one for ever!!!


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 4, 2012)

Yup, i checked it out but i don't play Critical Strike


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh trell, I believe you need this app too: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.poke64738.usbjoy&hl=en

I got it and works great as well as supports many other awesome controllers like n64,ps1,ps2,ps3 and many many more and if it doesn't support it you can make your own driver so it does.

I love my nexus!!! 

---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> Yup, i checked it out but i don't play Critical Strike

Click to collapse



Oh ya its hard, I die too easily I did get better with the profile though, i finally know my way around touch profiles very well even analog sticks!!

I helped some guy asking how to invert on Dead Trigger and still haven't got a thank you


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I helped some guy asking how to invert on Dead Trigger and still haven't got a thank you

Click to collapse



Ungreatful bastards! I'll give you a thank you since it's "your" birthday today 

There, you got three more now


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Ungreatful bastards! I'll give you a thank you since it's "your" birthday today
> 
> There, you got three more now

Click to collapse



LOL thanks and my birthday 

What sorcery is that?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL thanks and my birthday
> 
> What sorcery is that?

Click to collapse



July 4th you senile boy  Will Smith rescued you from the aliens.

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------

What's your username on Dead Trigger btw?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I have no idea.
> 
> Edit: Yes. Yes it does: http://www.androidsim.net/2011/07/how-to-30-connect-xbox360-wireless.html
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. It's not that. I'm freaking EXHAUSTED. 

Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 4, 2012)

Get my nexus at 6pm tomorrow. Guy already has off work. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> July 4th you senile boy  Will Smith rescued you from the aliens.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------
> 
> What's your username on Dead Trigger btw?

Click to collapse



Hmm idk lol I will have to check

Sent from the Pool


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Get my nexus at 6pm tomorrow. Guy already has off work.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Cool!! Then u can join the good phone club 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2012)

Tired BD is TIRED. 
Also hi.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jul 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Get my nexus at 6pm tomorrow. Guy already has off work.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse











Babydoll25 said:


> Tired BD is TIRED.
> Also hi.
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse




Hi BD! 






davidrules7778 said:


> Cool!! Then u can join the good phone club
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



+1000!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hi BD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi. 





My phone is celebrating the Fourth of July 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello BD ! And Hello everyone! 

So I hear someone is finally getting their nexus


----------



## trell959 (Jul 5, 2012)

David! Look at this! 

http://imgur.com/a/sRiLs

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> David! Look at this!
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/sRiLs
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I want that

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jul 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I want that
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Bad ass isn't it! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 5, 2012)

Howdy everyone. Happy anniversary to me. Divorce still isn't final, so i'm still married technically. And well my genius of an ex decided she wanted to get married on July 4th. I lost my independence on......independence day. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Hello BD ! And Hello everyone!
> 
> So I hear someone is finally getting their nexus

Click to collapse



Hey AB

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey AB
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What's going on people? People are little quiet today >_>


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse








^ Me when people post stuff that makes no sense.

HELLO LordManhattan. How goes it?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> What's going on people? People are little quiet today >_>

Click to collapse



I'm exhausted. Everyone else must be busy. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



N00b spam. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm exhausted. Everyone else must be busy.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Haha, it's the weather. The heat is making everyone a bit loopy here :silly:.

Me? I am just upset I couldn't go for a run today. I had to settle for a walk.  Got a beautiful cup of coffee as well.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 5, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> HELLO LordManhattan. How goes it?

Click to collapse



I'm fine thank you  It's 4:50 (AM) here now, so i think it's time to get some sleep  Good night people!


----------



## boborone (Jul 5, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Haha, it's the weather. The heat is making everyone a bit loopy here :silly:.
> 
> Me? I am just upset I couldn't go for a run today. I had to settle for a walk.  Got a beautiful cup of coffee as well.

Click to collapse



Did you see my espresso in the images thread? I love me some coffee. That looks good. I'm jelly.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## boborone (Jul 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I'm fine thank you  It's 4:50 (AM) here now, so i think it's time to get some sleep  Good night people!

Click to collapse



Night. I'm about to walk to the store for moar beer. Want some?

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 5, 2012)

What's up all. Happy 4th!! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's up all. Happy 4th!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cheers my friend:beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2012)

Sup guys. 16 hours til I get my nexus!

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## boborone (Jul 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sup guys. 16 hours til I get my nexus!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



I am sincerely happy for you man. Glad you found a sucker who would that deal. Now you get a good phone.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> I am sincerely happy for you man. Glad you found a sucker who would that deal. Now you get a good phone.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



I'm giving him cash for gas too since it's a long ride

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## boborone (Jul 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm giving him cash for gas too since it's a long ride
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Worth it bro.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Worth it bro.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



We'll see.  With his luck, the guy will flake. Or Watt will break his pinky toe on his way out of the house....something.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hell yeah Camshaft 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jul 5, 2012)

Bump? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm getting sick. I haz a sore throat. 
It's all Sparky's fault.
(as is, the economy, lost socks, long lines and the fact that the vacuum isn't working, correctly)
Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 5, 2012)

Mornin' 

Sheesh - I'm all out of coffee D=


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Mornin'
> 
> Sheesh - I'm all out of coffee D=

Click to collapse



Morning. Running out of coffee in my house is punishable by a brick thrown at Sparky's head. 
(since it's his fault)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning. Running out of coffee in my house is punishable by a brick thrown at Sparky's head.
> (since it's his fault
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sounds to me he's also responsible for buying a new batch


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Sounds to me he's also responsible for buying a new batch

Click to collapse



Yup.
 I also "subscribe and save" to san francisco bay coffee on Amazon. That helps allot. 
(I still throw bricks though.  )

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> We'll see.  With his luck, the guy will flake. Or Watt will break his pinky toe on his way out of the house....something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The guy already took off work today  getting my nexus around 6 est

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> David! Look at this!
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/sRiLs
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Is that yours? Instructions and materials what you need to make?

Sent from the Pool


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> The guy already took off work today  getting my nexus around 6 est
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



So is it a straight trade?

Sent from the Pool


----------



## trell959 (Jul 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Is that yours? Instructions and materials what you need to make?
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



It's not mine  I want to try and make it though. I got a ps3 controller 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It's not mine  I want to try and make it though. I got a ps3 controller
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cool  best purchase I ever bought for gaming on this thing, not going to buy anymore though if I want to play multiplayer i will just play on my laptop. 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## trell959 (Jul 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Cool  best purchase I ever bought for gaming on this thing, not going to buy anymore though if I want to play multiplayer i will just play on my laptop.
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



His email is in one of the pictures, thinking about sending one... 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2012)

Ow. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> His email is in one of the pictures, thinking about sending one...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Looks kinda like a shoe lace LOL 

@BD

Whats wrong?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> So is it a straight trade?
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Yep. Plus 30 for gas

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Jul 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Looks kinda like a shoe lace LOL
> 
> @BD
> 
> Whats wrong?

Click to collapse



She's sick 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Yep. Plus 30 for gas
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



For you or him?

---------- Post added at 10:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 AM ----------




trell959 said:


> She's sock
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What????????


----------



## trell959 (Jul 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> For you or him?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Edited 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Edited
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



:crying::crying:

Hope you get well soon BD :fingers-crossed:


----------



## trell959 (Jul 5, 2012)

Now I just need to get a bunch or roms and emulators on my phone 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> She's sick
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



This ^^^^^^

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> For you or him?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Him

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nice wallpaper!


----------



## trell959 (Jul 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Nice wallpaper!

Click to collapse



+1!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> +1!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



+2 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 5, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> +2
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Hey Jase. Running Jellybean? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey Jase. Running Jellybean?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I was. I'm not anymore. I don't do stock builds, they have too much crap in them.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I was. I'm not anymore. I don't do stock builds, they have too much crap in them.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Amen plus not enough customization yet...

Anyone want to play uno with me? A cool game call last card uno, it is like words with friends type game but uno!

Sent from the Pool


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I was. I'm not anymore. I don't do stock builds, they have too much crap in them.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Give me rom recommendations 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Give me rom recommendations
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Liquid rom,slim ics,gummy,aokp,cm9 plus moar

Sent from the Pool


----------



## boborone (Jul 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Amen plus not enough customization yet...
> 
> Anyone want to play uno with me? A cool game call last card uno, it is like words with friends type game but uno!
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



I'm down. But working right now

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Amen plus not enough customization yet...
> 
> Anyone want to play uno with me? A cool game call last card uno, it is like words with friends type game but uno!
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Sure! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sure!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Get it! Register a name and password make a game add me.  hookahzorr

Sent from the Pool


----------



## trell959 (Jul 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Get it! Register a name and password make a game add me.  hookahzorr
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



The regular uno app? Gameloft? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The regular uno app? Gameloft?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Last card uno.

Sent from the Pool


----------



## RinZo (Jul 5, 2012)

Just cancelled my WoW sub. AGAIN!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Just cancelled my WoW sub. AGAIN!

Click to collapse



Welcome to life?  lol 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## trell959 (Jul 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Get it! Register a name and password make a game add me.
> hookahzorr
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



That's you on Xbox too, right? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> That's you on Xbox too, right?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



yep


----------



## trell959 (Jul 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> yep

Click to collapse



Sent you another friend request 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent you another friend request
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hmm accept on computer or wait to get home?
Or Decline on Computer or wait to get home? 


Decisions,Decisions?

We need to get a 4 player uno game going with other mafia members!!! :laugh:


----------



## trell959 (Jul 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hmm accept on computer or wait to get home?
> Or Decline on Computer or wait to get home?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't have the Xbox live app? 

We do indeed need more Mafia players... 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You don't have the Xbox live app?
> 
> We do indeed need more Mafia players...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nope, maybe get it now or later?

Decisions Decisions?


----------



## trell959 (Jul 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Nope, maybe get it now or later?
> 
> Decisions Decisions?

Click to collapse



Nao! 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...gdE9yZXiNL30cWsDg&sig2=__Z_6x0vCjEVi6s7tAtmOA

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Nao!
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...gdE9yZXiNL30cWsDg&sig2=__Z_6x0vCjEVi6s7tAtmOA
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dude I think that uno game broke my system sounds options, I uninstalled and rebooted and they are back.

Check to see if you can change your ringtones in different apps or it says default or silent only. Thats what it did on mine

---------- Post added at 01:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Nao!
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...gdE9yZXiNL30cWsDg&sig2=__Z_6x0vCjEVi6s7tAtmOA
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Done and rejected


























Just kidding


----------



## trell959 (Jul 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Dude I think that uno game broke my system sounds options, I uninstalled and rebooted and they are back.
> 
> Check to see if you can change your ringtones in different apps or it says default or silent only. Thats what it did on mine
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the app is crashing my launcher 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I think the app is crashing my launcher
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ok time to delete it.. It was worth a try.. It needs to address those issues first.. then I think it has a lot of great potential very nice UI just needs the bug fixes.:laugh:


----------



## trell959 (Jul 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ok time to delete it.. It was worth a try.. It needs to address those issues first.. then I think it has a lot of great potential very nice UI just needs the bug fixes.:laugh:

Click to collapse



Uninstalled also

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2012)

45 mins

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> 45 mins
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Cool


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice portal articles JASE!!!!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Nice portal articles JASE!!!!

Click to collapse



Oh? Thanks.

I finally found out I don't need to keep my articles short. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Oh? Thanks. Lol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I especially like the acta one


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2012)

no one cares about my video


----------



## trell959 (Jul 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> no one cares about my video

Click to collapse



Hey Hus! You're a bassist right? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> no one cares about my video

Click to collapse



Oh sorry I didn't even realize you were playing in the video. I never hit play cause my work computer/ internet doesn't like flash vids. sound doesn't work 

Listen to when I get home.

---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------

Oh snap watt got his nexus!!!! 

Now to wait for him to root and report back here


----------



## trell959 (Jul 5, 2012)

Seriously Hus. Let's open up a "Bassist of Xda" thread. Pwease? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jul 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Oh snap watt got his nexus!!!!
> 
> Now to wait for him to root and report back here

Click to collapse



Not yet. I'm texting him

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2012)

Beer is good for a cold, right?

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Not yet. I'm texting him
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



He posted his sig and avatar prematurely!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey Hus! You're a bassist right?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah 
The guitarist f---ed my up in that last part, there shouldn't be and outro solo 


davidrules7778 said:


> Oh sorry I didn't even realize you were playing in the video. I never hit play cause my work computer/ internet doesn't like flash vids. sound doesn't work
> 
> Listen to when I get home.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you are excused then 


trell959 said:


> Seriously Hus. Let's open up a "Bassist of Xda" thread. Pwease?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



alrighty


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> He posted his sig and avatar prematurely!

Click to collapse



Womp womp.

Someone is a little excited! 

And BD - Beer fixes everything. Even broken feelings. :victory:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Womp womp.
> 
> Someone is a little excited!
> 
> And BD - Beer fixes everything. Even broken feelings. :victory:

Click to collapse



LOL

And I am ready for my weekend to start only 1 and half hours of work left. Then my awesome 3 day weekend begins!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2012)

here you go trell

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28339295


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL
> 
> And I am ready for my weekend to start only 1 and half hours of work left. Then my awesome 3 day weekend begins!

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


>

Click to collapse



I am going to have a few of these plus moar!!!


----------



## trell959 (Jul 6, 2012)

Bump! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Bump!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 6, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I am going to have a few of these plus moar!!!

Click to collapse



And the party begins....now. 




:highfive: 

The song makes me laugh.


----------



## boborone (Jul 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Beer is good for a cold, right?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Whiskey is, I know that for a fact.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 6, 2012)

Sparky and I are drinking Lime beer on teh deck...... 

Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> Whiskey is, I know that for a fact.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



On a serious note - You're very right. I don't know if your parents ever did this boborone - ever had that "homemade cough syrup" as a kid? Extremely and mysteriously effective? *White Rum + Coconut Water* was mine. Knocked my ass flat out, and the next morning I felt amazing.

_*EDIT:*_ I just lost the game.



Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky and I are drinking Lime beer on teh deck......
> 
> Snowflake approves of this message.

Click to collapse



Looks wonderful! Always nice to have a relaxing view before bed .


----------



## boborone (Jul 6, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> On a serious note - You're very right. I don't know if your parents ever did this boborone - ever had that "homemade cough syrup" as a kid? Extremely and mysteriously effective? *White Rum + Coconut Water* was mine. Knocked my ass flat out, and the next morning I felt amazing.
> 
> _*EDIT:*_ I just lost the game.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My mom would make hot totties. Hot tea, honey, lemon, and generous amounts of whiskey. 

Grandma used to use whiskey on her kids while they were teething.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> My mom would make *hot totties. Hot tea, honey, lemon, and generous amounts of whiskey.*
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



MAN! I remember that too! My mom was evil, so she added ginger (bleh.) A good buddy of mine called it hot totties as well. 
There was one time where I had a terrible cold, and my mom made that - That was a wrap, off to bed woke up the next morning (sweaty as hell mind you) but felt amazing. 

Worked like a damn charm it did. :silly:

Conversation like this - usually requires a pitcher of beer and a patio.


----------



## boborone (Jul 6, 2012)

Conversation like this - usually requires a pitcher of beer and a patio.[/QUOTE]

Was that an invite to bd's place?

And was your friend from the south? I know in the Pennsylvania area they call it something different. Like an Irish car bomb, can't remember what they call it here.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> Conversation like this - usually requires a pitcher of beer and a patio.

Click to collapse



Was that an invite to bd's place?

And was your friend from the south? I know in the Pennsylvania area they call it something different. Like an Irish car bomb, can't remember what they call it here.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.[/QUOTE]
If she lets us! Hell yeah. I'll bring more beer. *flex* Hope you like Guinness. 

He's from Chatham, ON! - Near the Michigan border.


----------



## boborone (Jul 6, 2012)

Send us a cab bd, we're coming over!

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey hey hey! Wait for me! I'll just have to find the quickest way over the atlantic! I'll bring some nice beer.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Hey hey hey! Wait for me! I'll just have to find the quickest way over the atlantic! I'll bring some nice beer.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse


*It's a party now!* :silly:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> *It's a party now!* :silly:

Click to collapse



Ehem.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ehem.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



eh what? >.>


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

My invite to the party you bonehead.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My invite to the party you bonehead.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Notice that people just sorta, jumped on board? You're _expected_ to join. *passes you a cold one* Come now - you're going to miss the taxi to BD's house.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Notice that people just sorta, jumped on board? You're _expected_ to join. *passes you a cold one* Come now - you're going to miss the taxi to BD's house.

Click to collapse



That would be rude of me to assume...

But hell,.......woo-hoooooooooo!!











Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 6, 2012)

Come now, it's me. Of course you're invited. We need more people to really get it started!


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 6, 2012)

Sup guys

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sup guys
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Beer. You?


----------



## trell959 (Jul 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sup guys
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Working on the Civic. Nice sig.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 6, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Beer. You?

Click to collapse











trell959 said:


> Working on the Civic. Nice sig.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



About time isn't it? I already soft bricked it XD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> About time isn't it? I already soft bricked it XD
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

Breaking News:  Mermaids are not real-US government declares.

http://www.latimes.com/news/nation/nationnow/la-na-nn-mermaids-not-real-20120705,0,3534340.story

Quote:
The National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administrationhas taken the unusual step of making a public declaration that half-human, half-fish creatures inhabit only our imagination -- not our oceans.

"No evidence of aquatic humanoids has ever been found," NOAA's National Ocean Service division said in a recent blog posting. Typically, the division is tasked with addressing coastal threats such as climate change, population growth, port congestion and contaminants. But it waded into more whimsical water recently after the Animal Planet network aired a show titled "Mermaids: The Body Found."




Well, glad that's all cleared up now, perhaps we can move onto serious things...like centaurs.


Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2012)

Drinking time!!! 





Sent from the Pool


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 6, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Drinking time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes sir! Cheers.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Yes sir! Cheers.

Click to collapse



Cheers!! Man this ipa is delicious!! First time having this type !

Sent from the Pool


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 6, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Cheers!! Man this ipa is delicious!! First time having this type !
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Guinness, My son. You shall possess the mighty power of Thor when you can handle, such a beverage...of the Gods! :victory:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Guinness, My son. You shall possess the mighty power of Thor when you can handle, such a beverage...of the Gods! :victory:

Click to collapse



I don't like guineas sadly  it might grow on me in the future but ewww 
Ipas are my thing 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 6, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I don't like guineas sadly  it might grow on me in the future but ewww
> Ipas are my thing
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



:O! 






Totally just did that to you.

*Jk. You're awesome.*


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Breaking News:  Mermaids are not real-US government declares.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/news/nation/nationnow/la-na-nn-mermaids-not-real-20120705,0,3534340.story
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait, so what did Animal Planet find? A dead hobo?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Hey hey hey! Wait for me! I'll just have to find the quickest way over the atlantic! I'll bring some nice beer.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Google maps will tell you to kayak across if you choose walking directions.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

Never fear.....the




Is here!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Never fear.....the
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahahahahahaha I forgot all about that

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hahahahahahaha I forgot all about that
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



I was rather hammered that night too

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

Ever see the one I did for CTM?  It's choice photoshopping.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ever see the one I did for CTM?  It's choice photoshopping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nice!

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 6, 2012)

Bumpp

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

Edit: I've done my damage....






Off to bed.  One more workday.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 6, 2012)

Mornin' y'all


----------



## boborone (Jul 6, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Mornin' y'all

Click to collapse



Howdy

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 6, 2012)

Morning. Snowflake says chirp.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

I was woken up this morning by my one year old telling me I have "clean zombies!". Hmm.  Not sure what this meant, I asked her to show daddy....

So she walked me to the laundry room, where I had a basket of clean clothes I washed last night.  She repeats, "clean zombies!"

"Zombies" apparantly = "laundry.". I love this kid.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I was woken up this morning by my one year old telling me I have "clean zombies!". Hmm.  Not sure what this meant, I asked her to show daddy....
> 
> So she walked me to the laundry room, where I had a basket of clean clothes I washed last night.  She repeats, "clean zombies!"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a keeper

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 6, 2012)

Zonbies = Laundry? 
Awesome. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::good:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Zonbies = Laundry?
> Awesome. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::good:

Click to collapse



Meatball talks funny....

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 6, 2012)

:what::what::what::what::what::what::what:
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2012)

Cheers!! :beer::beer::beer::beer:





Sent from the Pool


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 6, 2012)

porting jb.... 

damn you ramdisk. and damn you aosp devs for changing stuff like that 

ffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> porting jb....
> 
> damn you ramdisk. and damn you aosp devs for changing stuff like that
> 
> ffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

Click to collapse



What is an S-OFF?

inb4 noob


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> What is an S-OFF?
> 
> inb4 noob

Click to collapse



bored to explain. here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1680928


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> bored to explain. here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1680928

Click to collapse



just what I thought, thx mate


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> just what I thought, thx mate

Click to collapse



no problem mate 

I have to fix that damn ramdisk config. <<< anyone messed with that before?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> no problem mate
> 
> I have to fix that damn ramdisk config. <<< anyone messed with that before?

Click to collapse



not me


----------



## boborone (Jul 6, 2012)

Can someone do me a favor on my sig, please? Can you put the Gli pic in the corner of the Drunk Wrangler pic down where the circle R is? Thank a beer.

I'm at the bar now. Pic in MTM thread.


----------



## boborone (Jul 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sk9XYQMRiLY&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 7, 2012)

OMFG, I'm drunk. Don't judge me. A cat just ignored me. *****. I want to find a bedroom, it's like 90 degrees F (yes, norway isn't covered in ice you idiots), and i'm melting. I have some beer left but i'm not sure if it's my house or not.

Should i break it or not?

Sent from my GT-7000 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Can someone do me a favor on my sig, please? Can you put the Gli pic in the corner of the Drunk Wrangler pic down where the circle R is? Thank a beer.
> 
> I'm at the bar now. Pic in MTM thread.

Click to collapse



Yes. I have no idea.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> OMFG, I'm drunk. Don't judge me. A cat just ignored me. *****. I want to find a bedroom, it's like 90 degrees F (yes, norway isn't covered in ice you idiots), and i'm melting. I have some beer left but i'm not sure if it's my house or not.
> 
> Should i break it or not?
> 
> Sent from my GT-7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What no ice?!

And do it man. There's not a man in your family if you don't.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 7, 2012)

What??

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 7, 2012)

Did i kill the thread? YES!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Did i kill the thread? YES!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thread killah!!!!! 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Did i kill the thread? YES!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse











Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 7, 2012)

Meh.

Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 7, 2012)

(most) ramdisk issues are solved 
I can see the bootanimation now. Now to get it fully booted


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 7, 2012)

How about a fresh thread title for the weekend, Dex?  Been a slow day here, we need to spice things up 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> How about a fresh thread title for the weekend, Dex?  Been a slow day here, we need to spice things up
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



give me ideas and I'll change it 

but not now, its 7 am  got to sleep a bit. post here and I'll see the suggestions in some hours


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 7, 2012)

Well I think I'm in the market for a new vehicle.





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Jul 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Well I think I'm in the market for a new vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Civic! :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jul 7, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> (most) ramdisk issues are solved
> I can see the bootanimation now. Now to get it fully booted

Click to collapse



That's what I'm having trouble with 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Civic! :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse







A4ld to m5od swap
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks like BabyDoll has been up to no good lately...






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Looks like BabyDoll has been up to no good lately...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn paparazzi! 
I wanted to keep my crush on Simon Cowell a secret. 
(the brick throwing....I'm pretty proud of, actually.  )
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jul 7, 2012)

New router. great signal in my room 





Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> New router. great signal in my room
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yay! 
Happy Snowflake is happy now!
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 7, 2012)

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/3122778965.html
I already talked him down to 4 grand 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 7, 2012)

I have to switch gears here.

Maybe I'm paranoid, but I have a very serious question.

It may depend on where you live, but do any of you know how much info can be gathered based on a license plate number?

I had a strange thing happen to me tonight.

Probably mistaken identity, but someone took a picture of the back of my car after a really awkward staring contest at a convenience store. 

I was third in line, and the girl paying for her stuff turned around, looked at me, and never looked away....it got weird, so I asked "can I help you?"

She mumbled something I couldn't understand, but she seemed annoyed at something.  She paid and left the store.

When I left the store, I got in my car.  I looked in my rearview mirror, I noticed the girl, in her car blocking me, taking a picture of the back of my car with her cellphone.  

So I opened my door to get out and approach her, but she calmly drove off.


I wasn't able to get HER license plate number, but now I'm worried why she would want mine.  Trust me, the way she was staring at me in the store really freaked me out.  That kind of thing has never happened to me.

Now my wife is freaked out because she and our kids are leaving on vacation tomorrow for a week.  Which leaves me at home....

So my original question.... if this chick thinks I'm someone she hates, could she get my address based on my license plate number?

EDIT:  description of the girl, for your imagination to consider...

5'8" or so, total hick....looked a bit filthy.  Tight blue jeans with a Jack Daniels bandana hanging out of her back pocket.  Pretty weathered, though in her 30s I suppose, cowboy boots, and since she mumbled, I'm not sure how coherent she was.  Seemed like a tough chick though.  Not the kind I would mess with....yet, she was driving a Mercedes SUV.  The whole thing struck me as extremely odd.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I have to switch gears here.
> 
> Maybe I'm paranoid, but I have a very serious question.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If she knows someone in law enforcement...quite a bit. Basically, cops can request (or, already have) access to that states DMV (or a report from them). Once the DMV has a license plate, it doesn't take more than a few clicks to get registration, vin number and, and name and address. 
Otherwise, maybe she's paranoid and thinks she can report your license plate to the cops? 
Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> If she knows someone in law enforcement...quite a bit. Basically, cops can request (or, already have) access to that states DMV (or a report from them). Once the DMV has a license plate, it doesn't take more than a few clicks to get registration, vin number and, and name and address.
> Otherwise, maybe she's paranoid and thinks she can report your license plate to the cops?
> Snowflake approves of this message.

Click to collapse



She has nothing to report me for.  I parked nowhere near her.  I edited my post to include a description of her for illustrative purposes....it just makes it more bizzare.

Not sure why she randomly singled me out.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> She has nothing to report me for.  I parked nowhere near her.  I included a description of her in my post for illustrative purposes....it just makes it more bizzare.
> 
> Not sure why she randomly singled me out.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I figured that (she had nothing to report you for). I only threw that in there to:
A) make you feel better
B) She's apparently a looney tune and maybe thinks She DOES have something to report.... 
Still very weird though. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 7, 2012)

On another note.... I need sleep.
Goodnight.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I figured that (she had nothing to report you for). I only threw that in there to:
> A) make you feel better
> B) She's apparently a looney tune and maybe thinks She DOES have something to report....
> Still very weird though.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm probably just being paranoid, because things like that just don't happen to me.  I've been away from the music scene for a few years now, I thought I was done with random wierdos.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> On another note.... I need sleep.
> Goodnight.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks for listening to my crap.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I have to switch gears here.
> 
> Maybe I'm paranoid, but I have a very serious question.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



F that. I had a similar experience like that last summer with a parking enforcer.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> F that. I had a similar experience like that last summer with a parking enforcer.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dude...knock it off.  Lol


This was something truly unique....this chick had a deer-in-headlights kind of stare.  The way I was dressed, I was clearly not her type.  I had a jacket on (no tattoos showing), and I was wearing my thick-rimmed glasses (not Hipster).  This chick looked like she could be Zakk Wyld's sister...not my type either.  She seemed pissed off when she saw me.  Almost like she thought I was someone who pissed her off.

But the way she stared at me really freaked me out.  Even the customer in front of me said it looked odd.  Both he, and the clerk assumed the crazy girl knew me, based on how she was looking at me.


But to find her outside, preventing me from backing out of my parking space, taking pictures of my car?  Friggin weird.
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 7, 2012)

****, if nothing else, I've given you an accurate description of the murder suspect.  Just saying.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dude...knock it off.  Lol
> 
> 
> This was something truly unique....this chick had a deer-in-headlights kind of stare.  The way I was dressed, I was clearly not her type.  I had a jacket on (no tattoos showing), and I was wearing my thick-rimmed glasses (not Hipster).  This chick looked like she could be Zakk Wyld's sister...not my type either.  She seemed pissed off when she saw me.  Almost like she thought I was someone who pissed her off.
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude skinny, what state do you live in, bro?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Dude skinny, what state do you live in, bro?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I believe he lives in cali

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I believe he lives in cali
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Yup

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 7, 2012)

Morning. 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yup
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Crazy white chick, late at night, in California? I though that was par for the course in Stoner-fornia?

I mean, if you were in Oregon and that happened, I would be worried, but California? Pft. You shouldn't be so concerned. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Crazy white chick, late at night, in California? I though that was par for the course in Stoner-fornia?
> 
> I mean, if you were in Oregon and that happened, I would be worried, but California? Pft. You shouldn't be so concerned. Lol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Oh yeah....cuz those Florida beach chicks are so demure and proper.


Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Oh yeah....cuz those Florida beach chicks are so demure and proper.
> 
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Oh yeah....cuz those Florida beach chicks are so demure and proper.
> 
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Hell no they aren't. We like our women like AK-47's: fast and loose. Lololol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hell no they aren't. We like our women like AK-47's: fast and loose. Lololol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 7, 2012)

My family is about to leave me for a week.. I'm really starting to get bummed....

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My family is about to leave me for a week.. I'm really starting to get bummed....
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse





Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 7, 2012)

But on the other hand, I'm watching two Middle Eastern women trying to drive a wave runner, and dam it, that's funny.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> But on the other hand, I'm watching two Middle Eastern women trying to drive a wave runner, and dam it, that's funny.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## JimJam707 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey guys, going to pick up a new phone tomorrow from T-Mobile!


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 7, 2012)

JimJam707 said:


> Hey guys, going to pick up a new phone tomorrow from T-Mobile!

Click to collapse



Which one? I just got the SGSIII on T-Mobile. It's an excellent phone.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 7, 2012)

JimJam707 said:


> Hey guys, going to pick up a new phone tomorrow from T-Mobile!

Click to collapse



About time  Aweosme man  as BD said, What phone?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2012)

JimJam707 said:


> Hey guys, going to pick up a new phone tomorrow from T-Mobile!

Click to collapse



Jam!!

you're alive!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 7, 2012)

I just ate an entire pound of general tso's chicken.

Never again.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I just ate an entire pound of general tso's chicken.
> 
> Never again.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Compelling tale good 'ol chap 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I just ate an entire pound of general tso's chicken.
> 
> Never again.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Eat burbon chicken

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Jul 7, 2012)

Morning 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Eat burbon chicken
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Fact:
Yummy bourbon chicken is yummy. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Morning
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Even in your time zone it's 12:15PM 
PM != MORNING. 
Also, hi. 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 7, 2012)

Dead thread is dead.
Sad snowflake no likey dead thread.... 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Even in your time zone it's 12:15PM
> PM != MORNING.
> Also, hi.
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Shhhh BD! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## JimJam707 (Jul 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Jam!!
> 
> you're alive!

Click to collapse



Woo! go team llama!
Anyways, due to my shocking lack of moneys, I'm getting the Galaxy SII, which is still a mahoosive step above my current phone, the ZTE Blade.
A 600mhz processor can only take you so far.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2012)

JimJam707 said:


> Woo! go team llama!
> Anyways, due to my shocking lack of moneys, I'm getting the Galaxy SII, which is still a mahoosive step above my current phone, the ZTE Blade.
> A 600mhz processor can only take you so far.

Click to collapse



SII better than nothing


----------



## JimJam707 (Jul 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> SII better than nothing

Click to collapse



Very true (also, why are the smileys so shiny?)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 7, 2012)

JimJam707 said:


> Very true (also, why are the smileys so shiny?)

Click to collapse



*highfive sgs2*

Mods polished them  , but Look at the bottom left and change to 2013 theme, they match better


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2012)

JimJam707 said:


> Very true (also, why are the smileys so shiny?)

Click to collapse



it's part of the new xda theme

they are ghey, I hate them


----------



## JimJam707 (Jul 7, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> *highfive sgs2*
> 
> Mods polished them  , but Look at the bottom left and change to 2013 theme, they match better

Click to collapse



Max, why you no twitter?!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 7, 2012)

JimJam707 said:


> Max, why you no twitter?!

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Jul 7, 2012)

Bd is that better
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## JimJam707 (Jul 7, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



:V
Has anyone got the Team Llama signature banner?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2012)

JimJam707 said:


> :V
> Has anyone got the Team Llama signature banner?

Click to collapse



nope, look for the thread

also, I thought you were a mafia


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 7, 2012)

JimJam707 said:


> :V
> Has anyone got the Team Llama signature banner?

Click to collapse



There was a banner? 

There is still this :silly:


----------



## JimJam707 (Jul 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> nope, look for the thread
> 
> also, I thought you were a mafia

Click to collapse



I'm, like, everythiiiiing maaaan.




MacaronyMax said:


> There was a banner?
> 
> There is still this :silly:

Click to collapse



I meant that


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 8, 2012)

Wife and kids are away for a week.....so this baby is coming home with me tonight.






Don't hate on Keystone, capice? 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 8, 2012)

Echo....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 8, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wife and kids are away for a week.....so this baby is coming home with me tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hating it to the third degree!!! Anyway I an faded andsm sleepy and gf being elk *****o and won't let me sleep :/ 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wife and kids are away for a week.....so this baby is coming home with me tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 8, 2012)

And wouldn't you know it....I finally put my phone down.

I didn't know xda had a website 

Geez, this site is hideous on PC.  No offense.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And wouldn't you know it....I finally put my phone down.
> 
> I didn't know xda had a website
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol really ? first time ? xD change the theme to 2013 at the bottom  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Jul 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And wouldn't you know it....I finally put my phone down.
> 
> I didn't know xda had a website
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Most forums are. And I got I had to take three pic you made out off my sig. Mod didn't like it. Too big. So I gotta resize it.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Most forums are. And I got I had to take three pic you made out off my sig. Mod didn't like it. Too big. So I gotta resize it.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



this is happens


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't always attend, but when I do WiFi.. 

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 8, 2012)

I finally ordered this for $4 from amazon.. 





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I finally ordered this for $4 from amazon..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that's cool

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Bd is that better
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't see pic on XDA app. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I finally ordered this for $4 from amazon..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A Honda fit? Really man. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## JimJam707 (Jul 8, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy SII Get!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 8, 2012)

JimJam707 said:


> Samsung Galaxy SII Get!

Click to collapse



Sweet man  Colour?


----------



## JimJam707 (Jul 8, 2012)

White


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 8, 2012)

JimJam707 said:


> White

Click to collapse



Sweet man 

Rooted yet?


----------



## trell959 (Jul 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> A Honda fit? Really man.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Fits are pretty badass.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## JimJam707 (Jul 8, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet man
> 
> Rooted yet?

Click to collapse



Rooted and CM9'd


----------



## boborone (Jul 8, 2012)

You know the one thing I like about fb? It tells me peoples birthdays.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> You know the one thing I like about fb? It tells me peoples birthdays.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



And that's the only thing it's good at. 

Hi btw!


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> You know the one thing I like about fb? It tells me peoples birthdays.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



When's my birthday? 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> When's my birthday?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



on a special occasion, not gonna tell which one


----------



## boborone (Jul 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> When's my birthday?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



You're not on my fb, you're on my G+. Pipsqueak is on my fb.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> When's my birthday?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Your birthday is.. on september 21st

What's the reward btw? A new car? A house?

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------




boborone said:


> You're not on my fb, you're on my G+. Pipsqueak is on my fb.

Click to collapse



LOL! It took me 7 seconds to find you on Facebook, Mr. DS


----------



## boborone (Jul 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Your birthday is.. on september 21st
> 
> What's the reward btw? A new car? A house?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not hard to find

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> You're not on my fb, you're on my G+. Pipsqueak is on my fb.

Click to collapse











LordManhattan said:


> Your birthday is.. on september 21st
> 
> What's the reward btw? A new car? A house?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Wrong. The reward? 
A cookie.
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 8, 2012)

And i also found BD  She's a little harder to find, but i found her on G+ and it doesn't look like she has a FB account. You have a FB and G+ account 

Now try and find me. The reward is a double high five.

---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> And i also found BD  She's a little harder to find, but i found her on G+ and it doesn't look like she has a FB account. You have a FB and G+ account
> 
> Now try and find me. The reward is a double high five.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------

Click to collapse



I have a fb account. It's just not in my name. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have a fb account. It's just not in my name.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Damn you!


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Damn you!

Click to collapse



I found you on Twitter.....(I think)

https://mobile.twitter.com/#!/lordmanhattan

I'll give you two hints on my fb account.
1:Read boborone's posts again
2: (insert name of beloved parakeet here)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I found you on Twitter.....(I think)
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/#!/lordmanhattan
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He can't you on my fb. It's private. Guess he'll have to go through pages and pages of search results.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I found you on Twitter.....(I think)
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/#!/lordmanhattan
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's my Twitter. I never use it, so whatever  You won't find my Facebook profile. Ever  

Pipsqueak O's profile? Yeah i found that 1 second after i found Boborone's profile


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> He can't you on my fb. It's private. Guess he'll have to go through pages and pages of search results.

Click to collapse



Not your fb posts 
Your posts IN THIS THREAD 
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not your fb posts
> Your posts IN THIS THREAD
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I was meaning my friends list on fb. There's a few mafia members on there.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> That's my Twitter. I never use it, so whatever  You won't find my Facebook profile. Ever
> 
> Pipsqueak O's profile? Yeah i found that 1 second after i found Boborone's profile

Click to collapse



Secret fb? Aren't you special. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> I was meaning my friends list on fb. There's a few mafia members on there.

Click to collapse



Yup, i know. I found Jas there. Your profile isn't that private  I can see your "About" details, Likes, friends and family. 



Babydoll25 said:


> Secret fb? Aren't you special.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's not secret at all  It's there but it's hard to find if you don't have any clues to go on.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Secret fb? Aren't you special.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Mine is so private, it doesn't even exist.  I'm more special-er 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yup, i know. I found Jas there. Your profile isn't that private  I can see your "About" details, Likes, friends and family.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not secret at all  It's there but it's hard to find if you don't have any clues to go on.

Click to collapse



I gave you clues. 
You give clues nao! 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yup, i know. I found Jas there. Your profile isn't that private  I can see your "About" details, Likes, friends and family.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not secret at all  It's there but it's hard to find if you don't have any clues to go on.

Click to collapse



Huh, I thought it was private. And didn't know I had jase.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I gave you clues.
> You give clues nao!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Aww man! But.. it's hard to give you something without just giving you the link  

You know i'm Norwegian, my first name is mentioned in a thread here, you know the city i live in (it's also mentioned here), there's also a picture of me here. 

If you're anything like Matthew Broderick in Wargames you'll find me  Just pick up your landline, dial a random number and tada! You've hacked into my refrigerator. Check the date of the milk, run some numbers on your fancy retro computer, end up with a time, date and location when/where i bought the milk, contact Marcus at my local super market, ask him about me and a security tape, print out a photo of me from that tape, hang it on a bus or something in NY/NJ, wait for a random norwegian to look at it... 34 months later ????? Profit!

Edit: We were "friends" on G+ last year or something (before i deleted my account). It's time to test your long term memory  I used my full name.


----------



## boborone (Jul 9, 2012)

jase isn't in my fb friends. Just looked and I know all of em that are their.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> jase isn't in my fb friends. Just looked and I know all of em that are their.

Click to collapse



He's there  Look for "Michał".


----------



## boborone (Jul 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> He's there  Look for "Michał".

Click to collapse



That's not jase. That's jaszek. The photog guy. His fb is in his sig, along with a few other sites of his.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 9, 2012)

LOL, yeah i meant Jaszek, not Jase


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 9, 2012)

*ahem*
jb port status: booting.
now to get the display running.... ( hides in the cave)


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> *ahem*
> jb port status: booting.
> now to get the display running.... ( hides in the cave)

Click to collapse



You should stop right now and get it to boot on the Galaxy Note :good: :laugh:


----------



## husam666 (Jul 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> *ahem*
> jb port status: booting.
> now to get the display running.... ( hides in the cave)

Click to collapse



Good luck


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Good luck

Click to collapse



Thanks bro :highfive:


----------



## husam666 (Jul 9, 2012)

make love to this poop

I'm going to bed -_-


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 9, 2012)

Meh. I'm bored.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 9, 2012)

Aokp m6. 






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Jul 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Aokp m6.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aokp is for fags.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Aokp is for fags.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I like customization. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I like customization.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I like hookers and blow but you don't see me posting pics about it.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 9, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I like hookers and blow but you don't see me posting pics about it.

Click to collapse



I didn't ask for anyone's opinions. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Jul 9, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I like hookers and blow but you don't see me posting pics about it.

Click to collapse



I think I did in the drunk thread somewhere


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I like customization.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Get gummy or liquid!!!

More stable (Aosp) and just as much as customization as aokp..


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> I think I did in the drunk thread somewhere

Click to collapse



It was in the photography thread on new years

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Jul 9, 2012)

I know I posted a pic of me pissing in a urinal and some Jew/Polish girl I nailed. I don't even remember half of what is posted there.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 9, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I like hookers and blow but you don't see me posting pics about it.

Click to collapse



I'm sorry, who are you? Were you invited by one of our member moderators or administrators? Because if not, this thread is the wrong place for you.

Besides which, the topic of your post doesn't belong on XDA. So GTFO.

Sincerely,

~Jase


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I'm sorry, who are you? Were you invited by one of our member moderators or administrators? Because if not, this thread is the wrong place for you.
> 
> Besides which, the topic of your post doesn't belong on XDA. So GTFO.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am the lord thy god.

Also it's called a joke so get off your high horse.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 9, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I am the lord thy god.

Click to collapse



Your the "god" whose about to have the hammer brought down on him by the admin I have on speed dial. Seriously, GTFO.

---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------

Anyways, sup all? Been busy lately. Had way too much crap to do. Anyone seen BD lately?

---------- Post added at 12:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> I am the lord thy god.
> 
> Also it's called a joke so get off your high horse.

Click to collapse



I refuse. I quite enjoy my horse. And he's a pony if you really must know; so he's low and fast.

High horses are for people with nothing better to do.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> High horses are for people with nothing better to do.

Click to collapse



Or really tall people.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 9, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Or really tall people.

Click to collapse



Hey, hey, hey, don't make fun of my height. My mommy tells me everyday that I'm as tall as Allah wants me to be.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hey, hey, hey, don't make fun of my height. My mommy tells me everyday that I'm as tall as Allah wants me to be.

Click to collapse



But I said you were on a high horse, so technically I called you really tall.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey. EM2 buddy 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey. EM2 buddy
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



lol Hey Trell.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 9, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> But I said you were on a high horse, so technically I called you really tall.

Click to collapse



Lulz. Touche my friend.

Although I still love my tiny pony. He's so cute:






Some day soon I'm going to roast his plump ass in lard and serve him for dinner.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lulz. Touche my friend.
> 
> Although I still love my tiny pony. He's so cute:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So...BBQ at Jase's?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 9, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I am the lord thy god.
> 
> Also it's called a joke so get off your high horse.

Click to collapse






Yes, do As Jase says. GTFO.




jaseglenn4 said:


> Your the "god" whose about to have the hammer brought down on him by the admin I have on speed dial. Seriously, GTFO.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm around. A little sick and very tired....but lurking around OT..... 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes, do As Jase says. GTFO.

Click to collapse



But me and Jase are friends now. :crying:



jaseglenn4 said:


> Lulz. Touche* my friend.*

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 9, 2012)

And now that I've momentarily bumped the thread. Good night. I have to be in for shift change at 4am 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 9, 2012)

https://vimeo.com/44801709

thread distraction....awesome Earth flyover video put together by an 18 year old kid from Croatia, using images from the Int'l Space Station...


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello old friends.

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 9, 2012)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Hello old friends.
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wow. I haven't seen too many retired members around lately. LOL

What's up, bro?


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jul 9, 2012)

Nothing much, can't sleep, glad to see nothing has changed here. Lol

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 9, 2012)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Nothing much, can't sleep, glad to see nothing has changed here. Lol

Click to collapse



Yeap, this place is still the same. Lolol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 9, 2012)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Hello old friends.
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda premium

Click to collapse



ColdSkies!  

what's up mate?


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jul 9, 2012)

Not a lot, been busy, getting ready to move to start graduate school. What's been up with you?

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 9, 2012)

Hussam, can help this guy out?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1760313 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hussam, can help this guy out?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1760313
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



will do, it's upsidedown though


----------



## boborone (Jul 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> will do, it's upsidedown though

Click to collapse



Stupid Americans.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Stupid Americans.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



I didn't notice he flipped it, I only saw the first part and replied here  
I was able to read it, and found what it means 

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------




Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Not a lot, been busy, getting ready to move to start graduate school. What's been up with you?
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda premium

Click to collapse



not a lot, just boredom, hunger and nothing to do


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 9, 2012)

Almost in brooklyn

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Jul 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Almost in brooklyn
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



No sleep?

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> No sleep?
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Only 4 hours 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi babydoll!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Jul 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Only 4 hours
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Not till.....

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Hi babydoll!
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Those maps better be preloaded, only REAL android users do that 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Hi babydoll!
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Nice screenshot! Nice seeing good phone screen shots  did u switch to something more stable then aokp? 

Also way to copy my soft button order 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 9, 2012)

hi Cam. Nice screenshot
Hi everyone. 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> hi Cam. Nice screenshot
> Hi everyone.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Hey BD how you feeling? Going to Illinois next week to visit my grandma and grandpa who possible has bone cancer  but it is also my mini vacation for the summer so there will be lots of :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Nice screenshot! Nice seeing good phone screen shots  did u switch to something more stable then aokp?
> 
> Also way to copy my soft button order
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Nope. Still on milestone 6. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> hi Cam. Nice screenshot
> Hi everyone.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



I'm in NY now 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey BD how you feeling? Going to Illinois next week to visit my grandma and grandpa who possible has bone cancer  but it is also my mini vacation for the summer so there will be lots of :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Better. Thanks. How are you?
 I hope your Grandpa is okay and doesn't have cancer. 
I will say prayers and make wishes that He is okay.
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Better. Thanks. How are you?
> I hope your Grandpa is okay and doesn't have cancer.
> I will say prayers and make wishes that He is okay.
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Ya hopefully he can be treated  but he is a trooper and I think he will fight through it and glad you are feeling better 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Nope. Still on milestone 6.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



GTFoff that rom  I am surprised you haven't tried liquid smh 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> GTFoff that rom  I am surprised you haven't tried liquid smh
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



I found my controllers! They didn't work so I took one apart played around with it and now it works again, So Double thanks for introducing this to me  And for the profile xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I found my controllers! They didn't work so I took one apart played around with it and now it works again, So Double thanks for introducing this to me  And for the profile xD

Click to collapse



Your welcome and that's cool you got it to work  so did the profiles work on your phone? Gs2 right? 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Your welcome and that's cool you got it to work  so did the profiles work on your phone? Gs2 right?
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Yeah man worked perfectly  Just needed change the sensitivity so my player didn't move like an old man :silly:

Also my controller is blue... U jelly?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah man worked perfectly  Just needed change the sensitivity so my player didn't move like an old man :silly:
> 
> Also my controller is blue... U jelly?

Click to collapse



Nope blue isn't my color 
If they made a green ps3 controller I would of bought one  but black is fine and matches my phone 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Nope blue isn't my color
> If they made a green ps3 controller I would of bought one  but black is fine and matches my phone
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Damn... my other is red.. You jelly now?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn... my other is red.. You jelly now?

Click to collapse



Nope still not jelly, I won't ever be jelly unless you have a green one


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Nope still not jelly, I won't ever be jelly unless you have a green one

Click to collapse



okay.jpg


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 9, 2012)

/me is bored. I wish I were home writing articles. :-(

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> okay.jpg

Click to collapse



Dammit!!!

But looks like fake controller packaging 

here is the real official packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That green one won't connect to the sixaxis controller app as it is a fake


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> /me is bored. I wish I were home writing articles. :-(
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Awh xD Where are you then? 


@david Damn good point, How bout this?  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PS3-Contr...G_Replacement_Parts_Tools&hash=item3f19b6dfc1


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 9, 2012)

Lookie make your own ps3 controller: http://imaginecontrollers.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=129

F*cking expensive as balls tho :crying:

---------- Post added at 10:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 AM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Awh xD Where are you then?
> 
> 
> @david Damn good point, How bout this?  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PS3-Contr...G_Replacement_Parts_Tools&hash=item3f19b6dfc1

Click to collapse



Ya definitely a custom casing would be sweet. :laugh:


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 9, 2012)

I hate Limosys. 
#thatisall

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I hate Limosys.
> #thatisall

Click to collapse



Here, have a beer and take your mind off it.

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Here, have a beer and take your mind off it.
> 
> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Thanks. Here, I'll buy you one (or ten) back....
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Lookie make your own ps3 controller: http://imaginecontrollers.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=129
> 
> F*cking expensive as balls tho :crying:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow awesome! 

Oh Sh* maybe not.. $200?!?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wow awesome!
> 
> Oh Sh* maybe not.. $200?!?

Click to collapse



LOL ya but you can have green glow on the buttons and analog sticks as well as the led 1-4 lights.

But i am not throwing that much money on a controller, I rather get that cheap casing you posted. But I am not going to invest any money as I don't own a ps3. I only got one controller so I could use it for my phone and it was worth it.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 9, 2012)

^^^^^^

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey guys. What's up? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



LOL cute bunny is cute 

Ugh i hate mondays at work :crying:

I am always tired, and hate coming back to work after a weekend


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL cute bunny is cute
> 
> Ugh i hate mondays at work :crying:
> 
> I am always tired, and hate coming back to work after a weekend

Click to collapse



I usually like mondays. However, Im not in the mood to deal with anymore stupidity today. Not going back to work this afternoon. 
(one perk of my job....not having to give a [email protected] if I don't want to)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL cute bunny is cute

Click to collapse



Delicious bunny makes delicious rabbit stew. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I usually like mondays. However, Im not in the mood to deal with anymore stupidity today. Not going back to work this afternoon.
> (one perk of my job....not having to give a [email protected] if I don't want to)
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



You da boss?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> You da boss?

Click to collapse



General manager. 
I got a promotion after I caught the gas thieves.... 
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Delicious bunny makes delicious rabbit stew.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Snowflake is appalled at your choice of stew meat. 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> General manager.
> I got a promotion after I caught the gas thieves....
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Sweet!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> General manager.
> I got a promotion after I caught the gas thieves....

Click to collapse



Uh-oh. Big bawler BD up in here. That's how she can afford all those new phones. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> General manager.
> I got a promotion after I caught the gas thieves....
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Congrats BD! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 9, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Lulz. That's hilarious.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Uh-oh. Big bawler BD up in here. That's how she can afford all those new phones. Lol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



LOL ya and all her damn carriers 

LOL she spends like 500-600 bucks a month on multiple phone carriers and lines.  Insane I might say


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL ya and all her damn carriers
> 
> LOL she spends like 500-600 bucks a month on multiple phone carriers and lines.  Insane I might say

Click to collapse



She's not insane; she's just dedicated to the mobile cause. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> She's not insane; she's just dedicated to the mobile cause.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Still lots of money that could be spent on moar beer, a new car or lots of vacations.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Still lots of money that could be spent on moar beer, a new car or lots of vacations.

Click to collapse



Meh.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Meh?!?!?! 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Meh?!?!?!

Click to collapse



Meh. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Okayguy.jpg

Sent from the Pool


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Okayguy.jpg
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



facepalm.jpg

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> facepalm.jpg
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Meh. 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## XO (Jul 9, 2012)

facepalm2.apk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Lulz. I bored.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey guys. What's up?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey Dex! Can't get my jellybean port booting :banghead:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL ya and all her damn carriers
> 
> LOL she spends like 500-600 bucks a month on multiple phone carriers and lines.  Insane I might say

Click to collapse



Insane?
Yes.
But not because I spend
$500+ per month, on mobile devices and plans.







jaseglenn4 said:


> She's not insane; she's just dedicated to the mobile cause.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse






This^^^^^




davidrules7778 said:


> Still lots of money that could be spent on moar beer, a new car or lots of vacations.

Click to collapse






Meh. Vacations are overrated.
Sparky buys all the beer. 
(he spends Waaaaaaaaaay more than I do on ummmmm "party related favors"  )




jaseglenn4 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse





Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 9, 2012)

That picture.. Is awesome XD


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> That picture.. Is awesome XD

Click to collapse








Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.androidcentral.com/why-nexus-devices-have-no-sd-card

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 PM ----------

Also this......
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orNpH6iyokI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> http://www.androidcentral.com/why-nexus-devices-have-no-sd-card
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice article, I actually enjoy having not having an sd card:
1. Cause I can still access apps and everything on my phone while plugged in.
2. Nice not have to manage apps to goto sd card.
3. Faster transfer rates and simple.
4. 32gb is plenty of on space storage


----------



## husam666 (Jul 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> That picture.. Is awesome XD

Click to collapse



max, where are your avatar and signature?
you look like a noob


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> max, where are your avatar and signature?
> you look like a noob

Click to collapse



LMFAO!!! Its true :laugh:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> max, where are your avatar and signature?
> you look like a noob

Click to collapse



With David's common sense. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> With David's common sense.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



WTH is that suppose to mean?


----------



## trell959 (Jul 9, 2012)

Lol^

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> WTH is that suppose to mean?

Click to collapse



Erhm. Mr. "I can't flash a Nexus device." 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Erhm. Mr. "I can't flash a Nexus device."
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Sorry David 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 9, 2012)

Guess what I just found out?!
Apparently, while I was in Fla. Sparky got drunk (last Friday) and went to the Elks club. (that in and of itself isn't unusual)...
However, He went after the owner of the private bar that serves the Elk members. 
He's now barred from the bar.....but still captain of the pool team and an Elks member.....
Awkward. 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Guess what I just found out?!
> Apparently, while I was in Fla. Sparky got drunk (last Friday) and went to the Elks club. (that in and of itself isn't unusual)...
> However, He went after the owner of the private bar that serves the Elk members.
> He's now barred from the bar.....but still captain of the pool team and an Elks member.....
> ...

Click to collapse



Being in a Elks lodge and not drinking in and of itself would be....awkward.

Much less having pissed off the bar owner.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Erhm. Mr. "I can't flash a Nexus device."
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



FU!! i know how to flash it, the fact was that my wipes weren't working well enough plus the rom wasn't stable.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Being in a Elks lodge and not drinking in and of itself would be....awkward.
> 
> Much less having pissed off the bar owner.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Apparently, Jimmy (his brother) had gotten sucker punched in the Elks a few days before and the owner had Jimmy thrown out.... 
Olivier drama....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jul 9, 2012)

I have no idea what's going on in this thread

feels just like a noob


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I have no idea what's going on in this thread
> 
> feels just like a noob

Click to collapse



I expect that from a n00b....not from you bro.
Son, I am disappoint. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jul 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I expect that from a n00b....not from you bro.
> Son, I am disappoint.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm sorry


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 9, 2012)

I am loving the new simple adblock for chrome and firefox. It does a better job then Adblock plus and other adblock and its not hogging resources. 

Thank god to chrome and that making my slow work computer and slow work internet bearable.


Chrome with new Simple adblock for the win!! :laugh:


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2012)

good night everyone


----------



## trell959 (Jul 10, 2012)

husam666 said:


> good night everyone

Click to collapse



Night Hus! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 10, 2012)

husam666 said:


> good night everyone

Click to collapse



Night hus.
#yesIknowImlatetotheparty

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hi

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 10, 2012)

so only rich people survive zombie attacks?

homes up for sale: http://realestate.yahoo.com/news/anti-zombie-strongholds-for-sale.html


----------



## trell959 (Jul 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Hey BD!

Yo Skinny

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> so only rich people survive zombie attacks?
> 
> homes up for sale: http://realestate.yahoo.com/news/anti-zombie-strongholds-for-sale.html

Click to collapse



No. I survive them cuz I'm BD with a stack of zombie beheading bricks. 







trell959 said:


> Hey BD!
> 
> Yo Skinny
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey Trell! 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. I survive them cuz I'm BD with a stack of zombie beheading bricks.
> 
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Standing behind you during such an attack is the mafia's unwritten law.  So i respectfully agree. 

Trell, sir!  Sup dude?


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sounds more exciting than what I do.

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 10, 2012)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Sounds more exciting than what I do.
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda premium

Click to collapse



...and what be that?


Oh and HI...people seem to know you around here...my respect, sir!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Oh and HI...people seem to know you around here...my respect, sir!

Click to collapse



Well, the fact that he's been retired from the Mafia longer than you've been on XDA...

Sort of contributes to our knowing him. 


Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 10, 2012)

I killed the thread. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 10, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I killed the thread.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



No You didn't. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey guys!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 10, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Well, the fact that he's been retired from the Mafia longer than you've been on XDA...
> 
> Sort of contributes to our knowing him.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


>

Click to collapse



Lulz. Gotta love Spidey.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello again guys what up? 

No aosp JB support or drivers for sprints galaxy nexus , but we will still have a full functional jelly bean with aosp source. So I guess I don't care...:laugh:

---------- Post added at 11:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------

Also only 59 more posts and I am at 10,000  YIKES!!!


----------



## trell959 (Jul 10, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello again guys what up?
> 
> No aosp JB support or drivers for sprints galaxy nexus , but we will still have a full functional jelly bean with aosp source. So I guess I don't care...:laugh:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're device isn't AOSP, but the Verizon one is 

Also , HI!! I'm about to flash Sense 4.0 to my Note 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You're device isn't AOSP, but the Verizon one is
> 
> Also , HI!! I'm about to flash Sense 4.0 to my Note
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



For now its not :crying:

But still As long as I have a fully working JB with the mods I want I could care less. :victory:


----------



## RinZo (Jul 10, 2012)

Holy **** this place looks different.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 10, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Holy **** this place looks different.

Click to collapse



ya I am still getting used to it. It does look cooler in my opinion just wish I could make it dark!! TOO MUCH WHITE!!!


----------



## trell959 (Jul 10, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> For now its not :crying:
> 
> But still As long as I have a fully working JB with the mods I want I could care less. :victory:

Click to collapse



That's what I'm waiting for! 

Sup RinZo

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## RinZo (Jul 10, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya I am still getting used to it. It does look cooler in my opinion just wish I could make it dark!! TOO MUCH WHITE!!!

Click to collapse



I like it beter, too.  Just have to get used to where everything is haha.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 10, 2012)

it seems like the line between life and death is too thin


----------



## trell959 (Jul 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> it seems like the line between life and death is too thin

Click to collapse



What's going on Dex? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's going on Dex?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My best friend's father died suddenly  . probably heart attack. and he was too young, in his mid 50's.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> My best friend's father died suddenly  . probably heart attack. and he was too young, in his mid 50's.

Click to collapse





So sorry Dex 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> My best friend's father died suddenly  . probably heart attack. and he was too young, in his mid 50's.

Click to collapse



I'm so sorry Dex. 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 10, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> My best friend's father died suddenly  . probably heart attack. and he was too young, in his mid 50's.

Click to collapse



I am sorry dexter :crying:


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that dex


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> So sorry Dex
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Babydoll25 said:


> I'm so sorry Dex.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse





davidrules7778 said:


> I am sorry dexter :crying:

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that dex

Click to collapse



Well, I guess you can't fight God..
Thanks guys 



Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



nice "bumper" BD


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Well, I guess you can't fight God..
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Dex. 
You know if you ever want to talk you can pm me, get me on g+..... 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 11, 2012)

My condolences Dex. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jul 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ...and what be that?
> 
> 
> Oh and HI...people seem to know you around here...my respect, sir!

Click to collapse



Work, pack my stuff, get ready to move. Repeat. 

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jul 11, 2012)

Heyyyyyy


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 11, 2012)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Heyyyyyy

Click to collapse



Lulz. My name's Sleep Deprived. Wanna play?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lulz. My name's Sleep Deprived. Wanna play?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Lulz. My names limo jobs at 3:00am....I DON'T wanna play THIS game. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jul 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lulz. My name's Sleep Deprived. Wanna play?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Um... yes please.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Lulz. My names limo jobs at 3:00am....I DON'T wanna play THIS game.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sheesh...my days of being a 24/7 on-call service tech really cut into my drinking time.  I miss it not.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jul 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sheesh...my days of being a 24/7 on-call service tech really cut into my drinking time.  I miss it not.

Click to collapse



That sounds pretty awful. Serving the public at odd and random hours is never a good idea.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2012)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> That sounds pretty awful. Serving the public at odd and random hours is never a good idea.

Click to collapse



Dispatching limos isn't that fun either. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Lulz. My names limo jobs at 3:00am....I DON'T wanna play THIS game.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> That sounds pretty awful. Serving the public at odd and random hours is never a good idea.

Click to collapse



especially when dealing with broken storefront glass, as i did.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jul 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Dispatching limos isn't that fun either.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I sell drugs to sick, angry people. It's not really that great either.

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 11, 2012)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> I sell drugs to sick, angry people. It's not really that great either.
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda premium

Click to collapse



This is me looking at prescription drug labels...









Sent from my coffee pot.

---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Dispatching limos isn't that fun either.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Over a decade ago, I was a PBX operator at a resort in San Diego, and i was complimented repeatedly about my "friendly", very "natural" phone voice.....

Fast forwards to 2 months ago, at my current job....yeah, i'm the ice cream guy, as you know...

The dispatcher job suddenly became vacant, and for some odd reason, one of the route drivers told management to ask me if I would be interested in the job.

No ****, i asked said manager why my name came up.  He told me this, verbatim..."because people like the way you talk, and you are friendly." 

Jesus, you'd thing i was the "movie trailer voice guy" LOL....

But then i found out that the dispatcher job made the same money i make, but with off-hours, and much more stress.  So, in other words...NO.

"Stay Cold" is gonna be my new knuckle tattoo.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> This is me looking at prescription drug labels...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I make more than the dispatchers do (and I get paid to dispatch on top of my salary when I do dispatch  )
I STILL hate it. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I make more than the dispatchers do (and I get paid to dispatch on top of my salary when I do dispatch  )
> I STILL hate it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



well, in that case, i cant do anything for you but ::slowclap::..because you win.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> well, in that case, i cant do anything for you but ::slowclap::..because you win.

Click to collapse



Ummm. Thanks (I think)
I wouldn't have taken that dispatch job if I were you either. The one thing EVERY SINGLE person (driver, dispatcher, owner  ) has over my job is....is when their shift is over....it's over. I'm ALWAYS on call. It doesn't matter. Something wrong (anything, flat tire, accident, crack crazed driver storming the officer (yes, it actually happened....he's in jail now)) call me to fix it.
(i Damn well better get paid decently to put up with all that crap) 
On another note:
There are some really nasty people in the SGSIII forums. Woah 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummm. Thanks (I think)
> I wouldn't have taken that dispatch job if I were you either. The one thing EVERY SINGLE person (driver, dispatcher, owner  ) has over my job is....is when their shift is over....it's over. I'm ALWAYS on call. Ur doesn't matter. Something wrong (anything, flat tire, accident, crack crazed driver storming the officer (yes, it actually happened....he's in jail now)) call me to fix it.
> (i Damn well better get paid decently to put up with all that crap)
> On another note:
> ...

Click to collapse



What i meant by "you win", was simply my acknowledging that you have the tougher job with regards to dispatchers at our respective companies.  And since you've given more detail, I only want to praise you for what you have to deal with.  

And yes, i peeked in to the SG3 forums a few times in the last few days.  OMG.
They're like illegal immigrants complaining as to why their paperwork wasn't ready when they got here.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 11, 2012)

Before you see it on TMZ....a leaked photo of me...don't laugh, you'll ruin my buzz.





PS:  I'm drunk.  Deal with it.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What i meant by "you win", was simply my acknowledging that you have the tougher job with regards to dispatchers at our respective companies.  And since you've given more detail, I only want to praise you for what you have to deal with.
> 
> And yes, i peeked in to the SG3 forums a few times in the last few days.  OMG.
> They're like illegal immigrants complaining as to why their paperwork wasn't ready when they got here.

Click to collapse



I posted to help someone when they asked what signals were like with different carriers in Manhattan (I don't live there but I do go there, heck my mom lives in Manhattan) and since I have several carriers I gave a detailed description of my signal levels....
Only to get told "no one uses signal to determine anything" (or something like that) 

Lolwut??  
and "we don't believe you don't get dropped calls" 
who the heck is we? 
At least one other person responding to you agreed with me..... Oh, and he d flipped me off through the internet 
It's here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1760563
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I posted to help someone when they asked what signals were like with different carriers in Manhattan (I don't live there but I do go there, heck my mom lives in Manhattan) and since I have several carriers I gave a detailed description of my signal levels....
> Only to get told "no one uses signal to determine anything" (or something like that)
> 
> Lolwut??
> ...

Click to collapse



Uh, user name "usa sucks".  Over before it began.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I posted to help someone when they asked what signals were like with different carriers in Manhattan (I don't live there but I do go there, heck my mom lives in Manhattan) and since I have several carriers I gave a detailed description of my signal levels....
> Only to get told "no one uses signal to determine anything" (or something like that)
> 
> Lolwut??
> ...

Click to collapse



Replied...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Replied...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Aaaaannnnd, "thanked".

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Uh, user name "usa sucks".  Over before it began.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



True. I thought the person was being facetious at the time I posted (in regards to their username).... I guess they weren't. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2012)

I need more of this......

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> True. I thought the person was being facetious at the time I posted (in regards to their username).... I guess they weren't.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



If I cared enough, I would post this in his thread, but I don't.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Aaaaannnnd, "thanked".
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I edited my post. That guy really did piss me off. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I need more of this......
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I've had plenty of that...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 11, 2012)

With that, I'm done here for tonight... later all.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 11, 2012)

Wait Skinny read my edit! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Replied...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



 Thanks trell. 
Also, he made fun of my throwing bricks sig. :banghead:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> With that, I'm done here for tonight... later all.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



G'night Skinny. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jul 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thanks trell.
> Also, he made fun of my throwing bricks sig. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I noticed, that's the part that pissed me off.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I noticed, that's the part that pissed me off.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No one outside of OT
actually "gets" that Sig....but still. 
I like that sig damnit! 
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jul 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No one outside of OT
> actually "gets" that Sig....but still.
> I like that sig damnit!
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sigh. I've now come to the conclusion that this guy is a kid. He replied to me 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sigh. I've now come to the conclusion that this guy is a kid. He replied to me
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Did he pm you?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jul 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Did he pm you?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



No, on the thread 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> No, on the thread
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Definitely a wacko. 
I refreshed that thread earlier, however that post (his) didn't show up. I've added him to my ignore list. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jul 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Definitely a wacko.
> I refreshed that thread earlier, however that post (his) didn't show up. I've added him to my ignore list.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well I'm done in that thread lol. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Well I'm done in that thread lol.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah. Good idea.
I'm done! Shift over!

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2012)

Also, Apparently, the thread has been deleted. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jul 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Also, Apparently, the thread has been deleted.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Good! I pm'd Zel and reported him :beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Good! I pm'd Zel and reported him :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



He's been banned as well. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 11, 2012)

So ics source dropped for my phone! How's your morning mafia?

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> So ics source dropped for my phone! How's your morning mafia?

Click to collapse



Welcome to big boy land, now wait til Jelly Bean hits. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## boborone (Jul 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Welcome to big boy land, now wait til Jelly Bean hits.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I doubt it will. Sprint SGSII. It won't update. Plus there are tons of idiots using this phone. I've run ics. But I need stability. Now I can run it for good. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> I doubt it will. Sprint SGSII. It won't update. Plus there are tons of idiots using this phone. I've run ics. But I need stability. Now I can run it for good.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



When are you due for an upgrade?



Oh, and good morning everyone 
9am here.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> I doubt it will. Sprint SGSII. It won't update. Plus there are tons of idiots using this phone. I've run ics. But I need stability. Now I can run it for good.

Click to collapse



Uh-huh. You should see the idiots in the Sprint Galaxy S3...it's even worse....lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 11, 2012)

Morning all. My sleep pattern is all messed up. I went to bed at 6 and 3 hours later, I'm on xda 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Morning all. My sleep pattern is all messed up. I went to bed at 6 and 3 hours later, I'm on xda
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I took the day off work, and I'm supposed to be at the DMV.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I took the day off work, and I'm supposed to be at the DMV.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Me too!!!!!!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Morning all. My sleep pattern is all messed up. I went to bed at 6 and 3 hours later, I'm on xda
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You too? 
Also, hi
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 11, 2012)

Howdy mafia!

What is going on?

Tomorrow is friday for me and payday!!!


----------



## trell959 (Jul 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You too?
> Also, hi
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey BD!! 







davidrules7778 said:


> Howdy mafia!
> 
> What is going on?
> 
> Tomorrow is friday for me and payday!!!

Click to collapse



Maybe you should buy some 360 games 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> When are you due for an upgrade?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Next year, not that I'll wait though.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey BD!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL I have some but the only time i really have time to play is friday morning til noon.

What games do you have?


----------



## boborone (Jul 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Uh-huh. You should see the idiots in the Sprint Galaxy S3...it's even worse....lol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I'm so sick of all the one clicks and walk throughs dumbing people down. Then you get the idiots screaming RM bricks phones. No dumb ass. It's when you run ics and flash touch cwm. But they use rm to flash it and so they think that's what does it. Plus the members are so stupid, that's what devs told em just so they wouldn't use rm and run the risk of flashing it. I flash in either Odin or cwm. I use rm to flash official cwm if I want it. I used to rip it out of scripts just so I'd have a plain update.zip to flash from stock recovery. Just morons and the weak devs are encouraging them. I hate being on sprint phones. I miss zelendel and designgears ripping people a new one when they acted like idiots. Including the biggest one mikeymike. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm so sick of all the one clicks and walk throughs dumbing people down. Then you get the idiots screaming RM bricks phones. No dumb ass. It's when you run ics and flash touch cwm. But they use rm to flash it and so they think that's what does it. Plus the members are so stupid, that's what devs told em just so they wouldn't use rm and run the risk of flashing it. I flash in either Odin or cwm. I use rm to flash official cwm if I want it. I used to rip it out of scripts just so I'd have a plain update.zip to flash from stock recovery. Just morons and the weak devs are encouraging them. I hate being on sprint phones. I miss zelendel and designgears ripping people a new one when they acted like idiots. Including the biggest one mikeymike.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Wow. Serious rant.

I use TWRP personally; I feel like CWM is for commoners.

Sincerely,
Jase

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Wow. Serious rant.
> 
> I use TWRP personally; I feel like CWM is for commoners.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Even I use twrp and I love it! Nice and clean and easy to hit stuff! Hey jase any new portal articles coming?

Sent from the Pool


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Wow. Serious rant.
> 
> I use TWRP personally; I feel like CWM is for commoners.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hate TWRP. I don't like touch based recoveries and it's way too cluttered. I prefer RedPill, but CWM is OK.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I hate TWRP. I don't like touch based recoveries and it's way too cluttered. I prefer RedPill, but CWM is OK.

Click to collapse



How on earth is it too cluttered? 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm not a huge fan of touch based recoveries either. I used to love Amon Ra (recovery) on the N1.....

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 11, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> How on earth is it too cluttered?
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



It takes me longer to do stuff. I like it extremely minimal. Click - click - done. 

Not "Tap, damn, missed it, tap, tap - nooo... tap tap, it doesn't react.. restart recovery, tap tap, install from internal memory "no internal memory". FU. "mount", noope, okay let's start from scratch again... Tap tap.. doesn't react.. Takes it outside and stabs it with 4 knifes.

That was what i encountered when i used it, and a small part of me died. Not saying it's like this on all devices, but damn i don't like it at all.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone remembers pain olympics?

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 12, 2012)

Nope, what's that? Sit through every single Twilight movie without taking cyanid?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jul 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL I have some but the only time i really have time to play is friday morning til noon.
> 
> What games do you have?

Click to collapse



I mainly play forza 4 and battlefield 3!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Anyone remembers pain olympics?
> 
> Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



Yes.  Yes I do. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Anyone remembers pain olympics?
> 
> Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



BMI




You know what customer service is? When the owner of a major company finds out you're having trouble with his sales dept, calls you on his cell phone, asks you to call him tomorrow on his cell so he can help you personally. And says if they don't have what you need, he will find it for you. 

That's cool. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Phistachio (Jul 12, 2012)

My old laptop got lost on the repair centre, so my retailer gave me credit and I bought a new laptop 

Now I own a Samsung 700G7C w/ i7 3610QM, GTX 675M and 16GB of DDR3 1600MHz RAM


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2012)

Megusta.jpg Viper Rom for the One X

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

OMG, I was at the DMV for so friggin long today, the baby in front of me grew up a little while we waited.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> OMG, I was at the DMV for so friggin long today, the baby in front of me grew up a little while we waited.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Daayyyyyuuuuuuummmmmm! ^^^^

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Share teh wallpapah, pleash? 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jul 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> OMG, I was at the DMV for so friggin long today, the baby in front of me grew up a little while we waited.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I was supposed to go today, do go smog my sisters car and then get new registration. I didn't go 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I was supposed to go today, do go smog my sisters car and then get new registration. I didn't go
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Man, I was hung over like a mofo, and I managed!  Haha....did my licence renewal, registration, then went to a shop to have a tire replaced.  Now I'm having a beer.  Back to work tomorrow, and vacation starts Saturday.  Woot!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Man, I was hung over like a mofo, and I managed!  Haha....did my licence renewal, registration, then went to a shop to have a tire replaced.  Now I'm having a beer.  Back to work tomorrow, and vacation starts Saturday.  Woot!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



What do ya drive? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

96 Tahoe.....super cheap craigslist purchase.  Nice sounding stereo though 










Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 96 Tahoe.....super cheap craigslist purchase.  Nice sounding stereo though
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice! Good deal? Craigslist is how I found me civic, that has been giving me problems lately 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Nice! Good deal? Craigslist is how I found me civic, that has been giving me problems lately
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Main reasons I bought mine were:  female owned (properly maintained), and low miles.(107,000 when I bought it 3 months ago).  Just minor cheap fixes so far.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Nope, what's that? Sit through every single Twilight movie without taking cyanid?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



no. Use google

Good morning

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Share teh wallpapah, pleash?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'll have to rip it from the ROM.zip. It's part of Venom ROM for the One X. Give me a day. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 96 Tahoe.....super cheap craigslist purchase.  Nice sounding stereo though
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



BUMP to first PAGE!!!!!!!!


Also Skinny do those woofers move up and down to hide them? 


Morning Mafia!!! 
Its Friday FOR ME & PAYDAY!!! :victory::victory:
And Got AOSP JELLY BEAN ROMS!!! :highfive:

---------- Post added at 08:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 AM ----------




babydoll25 said:


> sent from my htc one x using xda premium

Click to collapse



damn that is a sick wallpaper!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Also Skinny do those woofers move up and down to hide them?

Click to collapse



Haha, I wish.  They're raised off the floor, but heavily screwed into place with 3" spacers.  I dare anyong to try to steal them 


Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Haha, I wish.  They're raised off the floor, but heavily screwed into place with 3" spacers.  I dare anyong to try to steal them
> 
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Anyway I bet your tahoe is booming down the road LOL looks like 4 12" woofers!!! LOL You could cause an earthquake with that LOL

Also I spy a monitor in your passenger front seat head rest!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Anyway I bet your tahoe is booming down the road LOL looks like 4 12" woofers!!! LOL You could cause an earthquake with that LOL
> 
> Also I spy a monitor in your passenger front seat head rest!!

Click to collapse



Yes, it's 4 12s, 2000 watts.  And drowning out the homies is my greatest joy.

There's monitors in both headrests and a flip-out in dash.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yes, it's 4 12s, 2000 watts.  And drowning out the homies is my greatest joy.
> 
> There's monitors in both headrests and a flip-out in dash.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Lol what kinda speakers you got? Also what brand of subwoofer are they? 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Lol what kinda speakers you got? Also what brand of subwoofer are they?
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



I'm actually not sure...I bought the car off craigslist...there's no markings on the subs.  All I know is once I dialed in the settings to suit heavy music, they sound amazing.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm actually not sure...I bought the car off craigslist...there's no markings on the subs.  All I know is once I dialed in the settings to suit heavy music, they sound amazing.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



You can't see the speakers?

Like how does rock music sound with minimal bass?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> You can't see the speakers?
> 
> Like how does rock music sound with minimal bass?

Click to collapse



There's no logos on the sub speakers, and I never bothered removing the grills/mesh off the regular speakers to see what kind they are.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> There's no logos on the sub speakers, and I never bothered removing the grills/mesh off the regular speakers to see what kind they are.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Ok cool, just was wondering.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ok cool, just was wondering.

Click to collapse



One of these days I will, cuz I've been curious.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 12, 2012)

Awesome speakers xD

Also David, 6 more posts and when are you getting a mini fridge ?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2012)

:screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> :screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



I guess no wallpepah yet, eh?  :silly:

Also....hai!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I guess no wallpepah yet, eh?  :silly:
> 
> Also....hai!!

Click to collapse



M_T_M you never talk to me anymore now that you stopped trolling me :crying:

I feel like I was used for trolling only :crying::crying::crying:

Also there is going to be a 10,000 post party for me very very soon 

---------- Post added at 10:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------

10,000 POSTS PARTY!!!!!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> M_T_M you never talk to me anymore now that you stopped trolling me :crying:
> 
> I feel like I was used for trolling only :crying::crying::crying:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

EDIT: Dead Thread is dead Just me and Skinny Partying!

Where is the beer?


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> M_T_M you never talk to me anymore now that you stopped trolling me :crying:
> 
> I feel like I was used for trolling only :crying::crying::crying:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I usually mean things I say mate. When I said I was not going to mess with ya or troll ya...I meant it


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> EDIT: Dead Thread is dead Just me and Skinny Partying!
> 
> Where is the beer?

Click to collapse












Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey and me now 

Anyone know anything about the UK price of the nexus 7? It sucks  $200.. but also £200 , Even though $200 = £130 

edit: nevermind.. I was failing was looking at 8gb at $200 and 16gb at £200 , ... But not i cant find an 8gb one in £
Also... Whos getting one?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I usually mean things I say mate. When I said I was not going to mess with ya or troll ya...I meant it

Click to collapse



Still I miss trolling, I just didn't like you editing my posts or signature. 

Also Skinny no me gusta Guiness.

Hey MAX!! :laugh:

---------- Post added at 10:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 AM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Hey and me now
> 
> Anyone know anything about the UK price of the nexus 7? It sucks  $200.. but also £200 , Even though $200 = £130
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am still waiting for 10.1 note, I only need one nexus device


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Still I miss trolling, I just didn't like you editing my posts or signature.
> 
> Also Skinny no me gusta Guiness.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey dude 

Ahhh... Nice man, Just googled to look at specs, Look was posted 25 mins ago 

http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/12/3155036/galaxy-note-10-1-released-now


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey dude
> 
> Ahhh... Nice man, Just googled to look at specs, Look was posted 25 mins ago
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/12/3155036/galaxy-note-10-1-released-now

Click to collapse



Said it went back online for pre-order but its not there 

Plus I need it to go on amazon!!! I can buy asap if its on AMAZON!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Said it went back online for pre-order but its not there
> 
> Plus I need it to go on amazon!!! I can buy asap if its on AMAZON!!

Click to collapse



How come amazon? 

But damn 
Also how does the exynos compare to tegra 3 ? Better? Worse?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> How come amazon?
> 
> But damn
> Also how does the exynos compare to tegra 3 ? Better? Worse?

Click to collapse



I don't know, but still Its a quad core and I am sure it will run everything perfectly and better considering my  Galaxy nexus runs everything I throw it smoothly. 

Amazon because I have a credit card and can get an interest deal on it for 12 months no interest.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm looking forward to the Galaxy Note 2. It'll have an Exynos 5 dual core however. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I don't know, but still Its a quad core and I am sure it will run everything perfectly and better considering my  Galaxy nexus runs everything I throw it smoothly.
> 
> Amazon because I have a credit card and can get an interest deal on it for 12 months no interest.

Click to collapse



Yeah It'll be a beast  

And oh sweet  Is that for everyone..


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello from Puerto rico ! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Hello from Puerto rico !
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Hello and:

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah It'll be a beast
> 
> And oh sweet  Is that for everyone..

Click to collapse



Ya you just need to have credit and a get the amazon credit card 

Interest Deals Go Like This: 

No interest if paid in full within 6 months on any purchase totaling $149 or more. Interest will be charged to your account from the purchase date if the promotional balance is not paid in full within 6 months. Minimum monthly payments required.2

No interest if paid in full within 12 months on any purchase totaling $599 or more. Interest will be charged to your account from the purchase date if the promotional balance is not paid in full within 12 months. Minimum monthly payments required.3


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm looking forward to the Galaxy Note 2. It'll have an Exynos 5 dual core however.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sweet ;D That's not announced though.. is it?

Hey watt 

---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> Ya you just need to have credit and a get the amazon credit card
> 
> Interest Deals Go Like This:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahh i see, Sweet 
You have a cooler amazon than us


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet ;D That's not announced though.. is it?
> 
> Hey watt
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Must be a U.S. credit card company thats why I assume..

---------- Post added at 11:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 AM ----------

Max so if you goto this link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...d_t=101&pf_rd_p=1379493022&pf_rd_i=1266766011

You can't get one?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Must be a U.S. credit card company thats why I assume..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I doubt it from the us site
I'll have a look on the UK site man but what I mean is, 

http://amazon.co.uk

The site, Yours looks nicer


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 12, 2012)

Oops, I disappeared again.

HEY GUYS

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I doubt it from the us site
> I'll have a look on the UK site man but what I mean is,
> 
> http://amazon.co.uk
> ...

Click to collapse



This card has an interest deal: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/cobrandcard/marketing.html?ie=UTF8&inc=uk5gc&place=camp&pr=ukconcbcc

Looks like tho you can't buy multiple stuff to equal that, it says individual ITEMS 

Plus looks like a 1 time deal


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> This card has an interest deal: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/cobrandcard/marketing.html?ie=UTF8&inc=uk5gc&place=camp&pr=ukconcbcc

Click to collapse



was just looking at that, Found a bunch of cards they do 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/b/ref=UKM004T1?ie=UTF8&node=367529031


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

My wife found it necessary to text me while I'm at WORK to tell me she's drinking a BEER on the BEACH.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My wife found it necessary to text me while I'm at WORK to tell me she's drinking a BEER on the BEACH.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



You saying that makes me jelly too!!  

Also in California you can still drink on some beaches? I thought they banned and made it illegal? 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> You saying that makes me jelly too!!
> 
> Also in California you can still drink on some beaches? I thought they banned and made it illegal?
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



She's on Catalina Island right now.  Two more days, I'll be joining her!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> She's on Catalina Island right now.  Two more days, I'll be joining her!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Oh cool so they allow alcohol on beach then 

ME jelly!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Oh cool so they allow alcohol on beach then
> 
> ME jelly!!!

Click to collapse



Yup!  They serve food and drinks right on the beach 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yup!  They serve food and drinks right on the beach
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Can you bring you own drinks?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Can you bring you own drinks?

Click to collapse



Yeah.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Nice cause I am sure the ones they server are over priced and cost an arm and a leg 

I am patiently waiting for Jelly Bean Roms to have themes and nav bar controls. Then I am going on JB


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I guess no wallpepah yet, eh?  :silly:
> 
> Also....hai!!

Click to collapse



I'm not home. The zip (and my pc) are there. Tonight ok? 






Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm not home. The zip (and my pc) are there. Tonight ok?
> 
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



You can't rip it out of your rom now with root explorer?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> You can't rip it out of your rom now with root explorer?

Click to collapse



I could try. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Nice cause I am sure the ones they server are over priced and cost an arm and a leg
> 
> I am patiently waiting for Jelly Bean Roms to have themes and nav bar controls. Then I am going on JB

Click to collapse



Now she texts me with this pic....that's the drummer for For Fighters. I miss all the good ****!





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2012)

Here....
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Now she texts me with this pic....that's the drummer for For Fighters. I miss all the good ****!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He looks like this guy only semi naked


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Here....
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



swwwwweeeeet!!!!!  Tanka BD :cyclops:


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> swwwwweeeeet!!!!!  Tanka BD :cyclops:

Click to collapse



There's a thanks button.... 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Now she texts me with this pic....that's the drummer for For Fighters. I miss all the good ****!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FOO FIGHTERS?!?!?!?!? 

Me extra super JELLY NAO!!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> FOO FIGHTERS?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Me extra super JELLY NAO!!!!

Click to collapse



Yeah man!  Apparently his daughter is playing with mine.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah man!  Apparently his daughter is playing with mine.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



LUCKY WIFE OF YOURS MADE FRIENDS WITH HIM!!!!!!!!   

SUPER SUPER JELLY!!!

Not only is she on a nice beach with beer but she is sorta hanging out with foo fighters drummer


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LUCKY WIFE OF YOURS MADE FRIENDS WITH HIM!!!!!!!!
> 
> SUPER SUPER JELLY!!!
> 
> Not only is she on a nice beach with beer but she is sorta hanging out with foo fighters drummer

Click to collapse



Yeah, and I'm sitting at work.:banghead:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah, and I'm sitting at work.:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Well if it makes you feel better me too, and the only vacation I get this summer is to ILLINOIS which is fun cause of beer and hang out with my grandpa who isn't doing to well  and grandma.

No nice weather or beach. They most water I will get is maybe goto the river or lake in phoenix. Or simply in the pool. But there is always lots of beer!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well if it makes you feel better me too, and the only vacation I get this summer is to ILLINOIS which is fun cause of beer and hang out with my grandpa who isn't doing to well  and grandma.
> 
> No nice weather or beach. They most water I will get is maybe goto the river or lake in phoenix. Or simply in the pool. But there is always lots of beer!!!

Click to collapse



Anything with beer is good...don't concentrate on the negatives :beer:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Anything with beer is good...don't concentrate on the negatives :beer:
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Yes also anything away from my boring city too. 

I want beer NAO!! Why can't workplaces allow you to have 2 beers a day while you work? LOL that would make much more relaxing. It wouldn't get you drunk it would just calm your nerves. :laugh:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes also anything away from my boring city too.
> 
> I want beer NAO!! Why can't workplaces allow you to have 2 beers a day while you work? LOL that would make much more relaxing. It wouldn't get you drunk it would just calm your nerves. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Amen to that!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Now she texts me with this pic....that's the drummer for Foo Fighters. I miss all the good ****!

Click to collapse



Drummer for who?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Drummer for who?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Foo Fighters.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Foo Fighters.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I think jase was trolling you cause of a typo  

UGH I am tired of Noobs saying google wallet doesn't work because of it saying unsupported in the app cause you are rooted. I think that is the most annoying question/comment people make.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I think jase was trolling you cause of a typo

Click to collapse










Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Is that Randy ????LAST NAME????? from Christmas Vacation?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Is that Randy ????LAST NAME????? from Christmas Vacation?

Click to collapse



Yes, Randy Quaid.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Foo Fighters.

Click to collapse





Yeah, I have no idea who that is.




davidrules7778 said:


> I think jase was trolling you cause of a typo

Click to collapse



See my comment above.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yes, Randy Quaid.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



LOL For some reason I drew a blank on the last name.

---------- Post added at 02:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> Yeah, I have no idea who that is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Please tell me you are trolling us!!! 

IF NOT then Today is a sad day :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2012)

Sparky is in the er. He has pain on the left side of his face. they ordered a catscan. 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky is in the er. He has pain on the left side of his face. they ordered a catscan.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Oh sh*t sorry to hear that hope he is OK.

Sent from the Pool


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky is in the er. He has pain on the left side of his face. they ordered a catscan.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Damn BD, that not good news. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Damn BD, that not good news.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Did u use the wrong smiley?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Please tell me you are trolling us!!!
> 
> IF NOT then Today is a sad day :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



Then be sad. Lol

I'm not sure why you would be though. 

Who cares about the fact that I don't know who the "Foo Fighters" are? They must not be very popular if I don't know them. Lololol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yeah, I have no idea who that is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Then be sad. Lol
> 
> I'm not sure why you would be though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually they are VERY POPULAR.

Perhaps you hear some songs by them: 

Let It Die
Best OF You
Everlong
Monkey Wrench

You should know one of these!!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Actually they are VERY POPULAR.
> 
> Perhaps you hear some songs by them:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude. I don't even know what genre they are.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Oh sh*t sorry to hear that hope he is OK.
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Thanks.







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Damn BD, that not good news.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



All I know is He woke up with a swollen spot under his eye and allot of pain. I finally convinced him to goto the er. They, are giving him antibiotics (IV) now....

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Dude. I don't even know what genre they are.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse








Also:


----------



## boborone (Jul 12, 2012)

Maybe just an abscess bd. While he is bed ridden, teach him Android.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## boborone (Jul 12, 2012)

And dayum, why you guys let jase troll you like that?

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2012)

He looks ready to learn....
Eh, boborone? 
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Nice!! ME JELLY!!


----------



## boborone (Jul 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He looks ready to learn....
> Eh, boborone?
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Haha yes ma'am

Dooooooo eeeiiitttttt

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## boborone (Jul 12, 2012)

And tell Tina I said hey. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2012)

Sparky says:

No.jpg


I wanna teach Him how to flash a recovery. 
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## boborone (Jul 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky says:
> 
> No.jpg
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He can handle button combos and an update.zip

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2012)

Jase!
Go now to teh thread in da marketplace!
Doooo eeeeeettttttt!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1764903
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> And tell Tina I said hey.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Tina? 
You mean Lisa? 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## boborone (Jul 12, 2012)

*sings song
I believe he can flash.....
I believe HTCcccc Dash....
He can recover in recovery....
Make the Android discovery....

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> He can handle button combos and an update.zip
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



He can barely handle changing the wallpaper. 
No way can he handle button gymnastics and a zip.... 
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> *sings song
> I believe he can flash.....
> I believe HTCcccc Dash....
> He can recover in recovery....
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha new song for when I flash new stuff!! 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## boborone (Jul 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Tina?
> You mean Lisa?
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Lisa too! 

I see Tina is yalls nurse on the board. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> *sings song
> I believe he can flash.....
> I believe HTCcccc Dash....
> He can recover in recovery....
> ...

Click to collapse








Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Lisa too!
> 
> I see Tina is yalls nurse on the board.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



:banghead:

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 12, 2012)

....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> ....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



..................................................................................................
.................
........
....
..
.

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> ..................................................................................................
> .................
> ........
> ....
> ...

Click to collapse



..............
.......
...
..
.


----------



## boborone (Jul 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ..............
> .......
> ...
> ..
> .

Click to collapse



......
...
.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2012)

....................
...............
...........
.......
...
.

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

..................
.................
................
........
.....
..
.

Sent from the Pool


----------



## trell959 (Jul 12, 2012)

.........
.......
 .  
     ......
....     . . .   . . 
   . ..    



    .....  ..
.....    

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2012)

.........................
......................
...................
................
.............
..........
.......
....
..
.

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> .........................
> ......................
> ...................
> ................
> ...

Click to collapse



............................................
.
.............
.....
.....................
...
.........................................................

Sent from the Pool


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ............................................
> .
> .............
> .....
> ...

Click to collapse



.....
.........
............     _©_
..............     !
................ / \

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

babydoll25 said:


> .....
> .........
> ............     _©_
> ..............     !
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 13, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Nice!! ME JELLY!!

Click to collapse



You best be jelly. I'm in Puerto rico

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 13, 2012)

¥
/\°°°/\°°


Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Phistachio (Jul 13, 2012)

**▲
▲*▲


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 13, 2012)

Me bored!! Half hour of work left then beer and 3 day weekend!! 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 13, 2012)

Hospitals. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 13, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Me bored!! Half hour of work left then beer and 3 day weekend!!
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Happy weekend







Babydoll25 said:


> Hospitals.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bet you still haven't seen the doc yet huh

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Happy weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, they're treating him as I type this.....(i'm outside)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 13, 2012)

From the hospital parking lot....
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## boborone (Jul 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Oh yeah, they're treating him as I type this.....(i'm outside)
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Good to hear. Why outside? Cigg?

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Good to hear. Why outside? Cigg?
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Yeah. And you were right....he had an abcess. They are cutting it open. 
(that's why)
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## boborone (Jul 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah. And you were right....he had an abcess. They are cutting it open.
> (that's why)
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Wow nice. Here theyd send you home with antibiotics and tell you to eat healthy and don't drink.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Wow nice. Here theyd send you home with antibiotics and tell you to eat healthy and don't drink.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



He's getting his scripts right now. Has a tube in his gum

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 13, 2012)

Out of the hospital
Dinner time!





Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 13, 2012)

Got my new decal in the mail today 






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Out of the hospital
> Dinner time!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sparky sucking it through a straw?

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sparky sucking it through a straw?
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Yeah. 
No. He can eat....just not well. 
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Got my new decal in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice! 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## boborone (Jul 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Got my new decal in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Freakin awesome man!

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Freakin awesome man!
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Thanks dude...I'm sure I'll get a few sideways looks 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thanks dude...I'm sure I'll get a few sideways looks
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Nice one indeed skinny 
And yes,quoting finally fixed on wp7 app. Lets try the thanks...

edit: thanks working too ! And editing.  

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## boborone (Jul 13, 2012)

On my way to run what you brung ricekiller night at the track in a 96 cobra.
Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 13, 2012)

Having beers, loving my view :beer:





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 13, 2012)

Morning
Awesome skinny

My Alarm had been changed to someone screaming.... I don't think I've ever woken up so quick 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 13, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Morning
> Awesome skinny
> 
> My Alarm had been changed to someone screaming.... I don't think I've ever woken up so quick
> ...

Click to collapse



so weird that its morning for you.  10:53PM Thursday here.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> so weird that its morning for you.  10:53PM Thursday here.

Click to collapse



xD its 7am here  
Lol is a bit weird 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## trell959 (Jul 13, 2012)

Skinny! It's 11:11! Make a wish! 

Edit:11:12 now 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Skinny! It's 11:11! Make a wish!
> 
> Edit:11:12 now
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



i read that at 11:37.  im so f**ked.:cyclops:


----------



## husam666 (Jul 13, 2012)

'Afternoon


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 13, 2012)

LTE just got turned on this morning in my area. We now have LTE along the Florida coast from Orlando to the Keys.

Yay!


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 13, 2012)

It'll just piss you off even more now when Verizon has an outage!
Yay!
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It'll just piss you off even more now when Verizon has an outage!
> Yay!

Click to collapse



Verizon doesn't have near as many outages as people make them out to. 

Plus, when you're the only network with LTE on the scale Verizon has it at, things are bound to go wrong.

But...point taken BD. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 13, 2012)

Mornin'  all.

Last day of work, and Vacation starts at 4pm.  I miss my family.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 13, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Verizon doesn't have near as many outages as people make them out to.
> 
> Plus, when you're the only network with LTE on the scale Verizon has it at, things are bound to go wrong.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ummmm...I have a Verizon account. I know exactly how many outages they have. 
Still sucks.
And it's still more (since they flipped the switch on LTE) than the other carriers (I have) combined.
It's hard to argue carriers with me. I have (used) all of them. 
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## boborone (Jul 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Mornin'  all.
> 
> Last day of work, and Vacation starts at 4pm.  I miss my family.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Morning skinny. Have fun in catalina. Me so jelly.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummmm...I have a Verizon account. I know exactly how many outages they have.
> Still sucks.
> And it's still more (since they flipped the switch on LTE) than the other carriers (I have) combined.
> It's hard to argue carriers with me. I have (used) all of them.
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



I've had Verizon for a long time. TBH maybe it's your area that's the problem, because I've never had an outage.

I've had Sprint, T-Mobile, and AT&T too, across variation iterations and plans (tablets, phones, air cards) over the past few years and they've been nothing but a hassle.

Verizon? I've never dropped a call, and I've damn sure never had a problem with data. AT&T and Sprint? Oi vey...those were a nightmare.

Of note: T-Mobile call quality was bad, but data was superb. Hence my asking before about pre-pay T-Mobile for tab data. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 13, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I've had Verizon for a long time. TBH maybe it's your area that's the problem, because I've never had an outage.
> 
> I've had Sprint, T-Mobile, and AT&T too, across variation iterations and plans (tablets, phones, air cards) over the past few years and they've been nothing but a hassle.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Verizon has had at least two nationwide outages in the last few months (reported on several sites and confirmed by Verizon),I live in one of the best areas for carrier coverage. Also, since I have several providers at once.... I have an easier time, comparing them.

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Verizon has had at least two nationwide outages in the last few months (reported on several sites and confirmed by Verizon),I live in one of the best areas for carrier coverage. Also, since I have several providers at once.... I have an easier time, comparing them.

Click to collapse



As I said before: the largest LTE network in the United States has had a few hiccups in its infancy. So?

I'm failing to see the issue at hand which is necessitating an argument. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 13, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> As I said before: the largest LTE network in the United States has had a few hiccups in its infancy. So?
> 
> I'm failing to see the issue at hand which is necessitating an argument. Lol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



You said Verizon didn't have outages. It did. You said "maybe it's my area". It isn't.
No argument. 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You said Verizon didn't have outages. It did. You said "maybe it's my area". It isn't.
> No argument.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



I said I've never experienced an outage. Not that there were none.

And it is scientific fact that the more electronic transmitters you have in a given area, the more disruption you get.

No argument. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sigh.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yo.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 13, 2012)

Success!

A chick behind me at the drive thru just took a picture of my new car decal.  

Hooray for appearing on some random chick's FB page!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 13, 2012)

Congrats man! Hahah 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 13, 2012)

Meh.

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 13, 2012)

Sorry to go all Twitter on you guys, but I'm sitting in my car thinking...was "airbag" really that hard of a word to think up?



Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sorry to go all Twitter on you guys, but I'm sitting in my car thinking...was "airbag" really that hard of a word to think up?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Yes. It was.... 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 13, 2012)

No more three dot menu!
Viper ROM... 
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sorry to go all Twitter on you guys, but I'm sitting in my car thinking...was "airbag" really that hard of a word to think up?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse








Pffft Chevy

And some serious bokeh on my phone.
Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 13, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Pffft Chevy
> 
> And some serious bokeh on my phone.
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Pffft....my steering wheel is cleaner 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Pffft Chevy

Click to collapse











TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Pffft....my steering wheel is cleaner
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Pffft..... Honda and Toyota ftw! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 13, 2012)

Pffffft
I have a cop car with a V8 and, Turbo Boost. 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pffffft
> I have a cop car with a V8 and, Turbo Boost.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Ptss...You have a Nissan Micra. Stop lying!


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Ptss...You have a Nissan Micra. Stop lying!

Click to collapse



Pfffft...
Don't make me throw this.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 13, 2012)

Now what LM?.....
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pfffft...
> Don't make me throw this.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Please throw it at me. 




        I won't buy you a new computer/screen)
    


---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Now what LM?.....
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Please buy this: http://www.extremetacticaldynamics.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=44&products_id=68


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Please throw it at me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It has grille lights. It even has emergency  lights in the trunk. (Disconnected ofc)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 13, 2012)

Cool! But i guess it's not legal to use the grille lights? (if they're red and blue, and blinks?)


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Cool! But i guess it's not legal to use the grille lights? (if they're red and blue, and blinks?)

Click to collapse



Nope. That's why I had them disconnected. (the trunk lights were disconnected when I bought the car....I guess they forgot about the grille lights) I'm not getting Sparky arrested for impersonating an officer (even though he would never actually use them)....it could be a problem if he ever got stopped...

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 14, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 14, 2012)

What is that? A parrot? Can it speak?


----------



## boborone (Jul 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What is that? A parrot? Can it speak?

Click to collapse



LM meet snowflake

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 14, 2012)

White birds just look so awesome.  And no, seagulls are not included.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 14, 2012)

Yo

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> LM meet snowflake
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Of course.. Snowflake.. white.. duuh! :silly:


----------



## trell959 (Jul 14, 2012)

Just hit 215000 miles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 14, 2012)

Trell, what year is your car?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Trell, what year is your car?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



2001 civic lx 5 speed! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 14, 2012)

Dayum...thats a lot of miles! My "lowly"  Chevy is a 1996 and only has 109,800 miles 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dayum...thats a lot of miles! My "lowly"  Chevy is a 1996 and only has 109,800 miles
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



So when you leaving? I thought today. Make good movies and have a good time man.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dayum...thats a lot of miles! My "lowly"  Chevy is a 1996 and only has 109,800 miles
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



She's a tough girl. Takes a redline every day! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> So when you leaving? I thought today. Make good movies and have a good time man.

Click to collapse



The boat leaves @ 11:55 am tomorrow.  Thanks for reminding me to charge my camera battery!  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> She's a tough girl. Takes a redline every day!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse








J/K :beer:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The boat leaves @ 11:55 am tomorrow.  Thanks for reminding me to charge my camera battery!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Where ya going? I missed the memo... can I come? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Where ya going? I missed the memo... can I come?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Catalina Island....and.....







Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Catalina Island....and.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I remember I went there for my 6th grade graduation trip!  my day tomorrow  consist of over paying at GC for strings.... and a cable.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I remember I went there for my 6th grade graduation trip!  my day tomorrow  consist of over paying at GC for strings.... and a cable.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I posted something similar in the drum thread a few minutes ago about GC...

Such a shame you can't haggle over prices anymore.  When I worked there, it was fun to hook people up.  They ended up buying more in the end.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I posted something similar in the drum thread a few minutes ago about GC...
> 
> Such a shame you can't haggle over prices anymore.  When I worked there, it was fun to hook people up.  They ended up buying more in the end.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Great minds think alike? 

All the employees at the one I go to are huge d*cks! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Great minds think alike?
> 
> All the employees at the one I go to are huge d*cks!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Honestly man, a lot has changed there.  Commission kept guys motivated.  I can only imagine it feels more like walking into Best Buy now.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 14, 2012)

Snowflake is tired.
Goodnight.
Tomorrow is another day to throw seeds at at Sparky through the cage bars. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Jul 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Honestly man, a lot has changed there.  Commission kept guys motivated.  I can only imagine it feels more like walking into Best Buy now.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Is that where you got your drum set? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Is that where you got your drum set?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It was the last thing I ordered before I quit.  It was premeditated . My kit was $5200, and I stole it for $2700.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 14, 2012)

Now can I give you the good news/bad news about my kit?  I sold it a month or so ago.  That's the bad news.  The good news?  I sold it for $2700.  Exactly what I paid for it, 4 years ago. 

Not sure what I'll get next, but I HAD to sell it...I was hurting financially.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Now can I give you the good news/bad news about my kit?  I sold it a month or so ago.  That's the bad news.  The good news?  I sold it for $2700.  Exactly what I paid for it, 4 years ago.
> 
> Not sure what I'll get next, but I HAD to sell it...I was hurting financially.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



When do you plan on getting another one? I'm on my 3rd bass from GC. Need to get a better amp, pedals and all that soon

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> When do you plan on getting another one? I'm on my 3rd bass from GC. Need to get a better amp, pedals and all that soon
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I am a DW guy through and through, but I'm leaning towards a Yamaha Oak kit.  SO frickin loud and boomy.  They're the only company offering a quality oak kit.  Only downsides are a lack of colors, and no bass drums bigger than 24".  My previous bass drums were 28" and 26".  That's how I like it.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I am a DW guy through and through, but I'm leaning towards a Yamaha Oak kit.  SO frickin loud and boomy.  They're the only company offering a quality oak kit.  Only downsides are a lack of colors, and no bass drums bigger than 24".  My previous bass drums were 28" and 26".  That's how I like it.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Sound awesome! You ever thought about teaching your daughter? My first bass was a Yamaha. Cheap little thing, very easy to learn on. Second was a P bass, now I have a J bass (red one) and I love it! How long have you been playing? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> My first bass was a Yamaha. Cheap little thing, very easy to learn on. Second was a P bass, now I have a J bass (red one) and I love it! How long have you been playing?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



OMG...no one has asked me how long I've been playing in so long....it reminds me how old I am.  And my birthday is this Monday 

I'll be 36.

I've been playing drums for :gulp: 29 years.
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 14, 2012)

What in the hell are you guys chatting about? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What in the hell are you guys chatting about?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sex

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> OMG...no one has asked me how long I've been playing in so long....it reminds me how old I am.  And my birthday is this Monday
> 
> I'll be 36.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn! And read my edit! I've been playing for 10 years. Started in the 2nd-3rd grade. So around 7 years old. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jul 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What in the hell are you guys chatting about?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey LM. I want jellybean on my Note!!! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Damn! And read my edit! I've been playing for 10 years. Started in the 2nd-3rd grade. So around 7 years old.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's awesome dude!  Start young! ...my daughter will be 7 in October... her grandma will teach her piano.  She already plays a bit of guitar, but she doesn't like how loud drums are.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sex
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Giggedy giggedy goo!







trell959 said:


> Hey LM. I want jellybean on my Note!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Me too! Didn't you kind of work on it? Did it boot?

(I may not answer you in the next couple of hours since my eyes are getting heavy. Just a warning  )

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jul 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's awesome dude!  Start young! ...my daughter will be 7 in October... her grandma will teach her piano.  She already plays a bit of guitar, but she doesn't like how loud drums are.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Hahahah great things she's into music! I'm playing right now as a matter of fact







LordManhattan said:


> Giggedy giggedy goo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Booted once, then everything crashes and dives right into a bootloop. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hahahah great things she's into music! I'm playing right now as a matter of fact
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm playing piano between post actually...just having fun 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm playing piano between post actually...just having fun
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



That's what I was going to say. Are drummer's able to learn a song by ear? I'm learning Pull me under by ear and I like the drums in it 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> That's what I was going to say. Are drummer's able to learn a song by ear? I'm learning Pull me under by ear and I like the drums in it
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Funny you should bring up Dream Theater.  By the time I was 19, I had their first 2 albums down pat.  That played such a huge part in my learning to play.  Everything by ear and sight.

Sent from my coffee pot.

---------- Post added at 10:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------

ok, i have to think about making a change.

I just grabbed a lit candle like is was my beer.  That hurt.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow, this thread has no pulse. Dead. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 14, 2012)

Meh.

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 14, 2012)

Well, i guess this thread is dead. I'll PM Archer so he can finally close it, since i know he has always wanted to do it.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Well, i guess this thread is dead. I'll PM Archer so he can finally close it, since i know he has always wanted to do it.

Click to collapse



If you want to say goodbye to your internet access, go ahead


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 14, 2012)

My internet ACCESS? What does this have to do with my internet access?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 14, 2012)

Everying 


'evening mafia


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 14, 2012)

I made it!
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Well, i guess this thread is dead. I'll PM Archer so he can finally close it, since i know he has always wanted to do it.

Click to collapse



Doooooooooooo Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!! 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I made it!
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Awesome man! 


@mtm.. go away 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> My internet ACCESS? What does this have to do with my internet access?

Click to collapse



lets just say that the Mafia has connections... deep enough to make your internet life non existent


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 14, 2012)

Its true  

We can also see through your webcam...  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> lets just say that the Mafia has connections... deep enough to make your internet life non existent

Click to collapse



So what you're saying is that the mob has connections that can... cut my connection?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 14, 2012)

Lmao xD Yes, that is true 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> So what you're saying is that the mob has connections that can... cut my connection?

Click to collapse



We didn't say that......but you did. 



Also....looky










Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow nice  I like your toggle Widgets.. what are they? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 14, 2012)

And page 3 has a black power control widget 1x4 then white Gmail 2x4 which I'd show... but emails.. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> We didn't say that......but you did.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Oh my god, i'm the mob.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wow nice  I like your toggle Widgets.. what are they?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



HD widgets (paid). It started out as a tablet app and now it works with SOME higher resolution phones. You, need to install the add on "glass gems" once you buy it (if you do....)
Also, hi Maxey!
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> HD widgets (paid). It started out as a tablet app and now it works with SOME higher resolution phones. You, need to install the add on "glass gems" once you buy it (if you do....)
> Also, hi Maxey!
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Heeyy BD 

Thank you I shall go have a look  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## trell959 (Jul 14, 2012)

Just found out a friend of mine just died 

Edit: found an article in my local newspaper  

http://www.the-signal.com/m/section/36/article/70107/

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Just found out a friend of mine just died
> 
> Edit: found an article in my local newspaper
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry for the loss man  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Just found out a friend of mine just died
> 
> Edit: found an article in my local newspaper
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey bd, nice wallpaper!

Here's a screenshot of mine from a while back 





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 15, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sorry for the loss man
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks man 







LordManhattan said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse











TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hey bd, nice wallpaper!
> 
> Here's a screenshot of mine from a while back
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Skinny, you depart yet? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Thanks man
> 
> 
> We just had a visitor to our condo too.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm in Catalina bro!  I posted a pic on the last page 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Just found out a friend of mine just died
> 
> Edit: found an article in my local newspaper
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm so sorry Trell.
 My condolences to you and your friend's family.

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hey bd, nice wallpaper!
> 
> Here's a screenshot of mine from a while back
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great minds think alike. 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2012)

falafel


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> falafel

Click to collapse



Shawarma.



Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Shawarma.
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Albuquerque.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Shawarma.

Click to collapse



Hummus 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hummus
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



homos*


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 15, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hummus
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Babaganoush
(I KNOW I didn't spell that right)
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm in Catalina bro!  I posted a pic on the last page
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Didn't see that, nice! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 15, 2012)

Moon-Doggie says hi!
HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Moon-Doggie says hi!
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....

Click to collapse



raep faec?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> raep faec?

Click to collapse



No.
Poker face.
As in. "I wasn't just trying to bite Snowflake"....*poker face*

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No.
> Poker face.
> As in. "I wasn't just trying to bite Snowflake"....*poker face*
> 
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....

Click to collapse



lol, say hi


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol, say hi

Click to collapse



K. 
Also, how ya doing bro?
HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 15, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> K.
> Also, how ya doing bro?
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....

Click to collapse



I'm doing good, going to bed, good night sis


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I'm doing good, going to bed, good night sis

Click to collapse



Night.

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....


----------



## trell959 (Jul 15, 2012)

Sigh

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 15, 2012)

Que?


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Que?

Click to collapse



Donde? 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Donde?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



No has oído? Que el pájaro es la palabra?


----------



## trell959 (Jul 15, 2012)

Party party party!!! :beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 15, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2012)

Meh

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Meh
> 
> Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



Bleh

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 15, 2012)

Ugh.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 15, 2012)

Ehh.

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 15, 2012)

Pfft

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 15, 2012)

Heh

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 15, 2012)

Boo

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 15, 2012)

Phah

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 15, 2012)

Beer.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 15, 2012)

Yolo.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yolo.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



^f49907


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 15, 2012)

Taco

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jul 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> ^f49907

Click to collapse



Carpe diem.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jul 15, 2012)

Anyone know of a good clock widget?










Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 15, 2012)

Minimalistic Text?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Anyone know of a good clock widget?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 16, 2012)

I like onemoreclock





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 16, 2012)

I FINALLY HAVE INTERWEBS AGAIN! 

Sheesh. Almost a week of no internet, TV, or telephone. Something/someone cut our line. *roar*


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> I FINALLY HAVE INTERWEBS AGAIN!
> 
> Sheesh. Almost a week of no internet, TV, or telephone. Something/someone cut our line. *roar*

Click to collapse



oh hi


bye


----------



## trell959 (Jul 16, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> I FINALLY HAVE INTERWEBS AGAIN!
> 
> Sheesh. Almost a week of no internet, TV, or telephone. Something/someone cut our line. *roar*

Click to collapse



That sucks! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 16, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> I FINALLY HAVE INTERWEBS AGAIN!
> 
> Sheesh. Almost a week of no internet, TV, or telephone. Something/someone cut our line. *roar*

Click to collapse



welcome back. 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 16, 2012)

I haz a headache. T.T

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> welcome back.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Well, thank you BD ;p. 

Good to be back. Headache? Water, stop stressing, sleep.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 16, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Well, thank you BD ;p.
> 
> Good to be back. Headache? Water, stop stressing, sleep.

Click to collapse



Migraine. :thumbdown:
HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....


----------



## trell959 (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy birthday Skinny! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Migraine. :thumbdown:
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....

Click to collapse



. *hands you a....beer?* 



trell959 said:


> Happy birthday Skinny!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Holy crap! Happy Bday Skinny?! :highfive::good:


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday Skinny!
Snowflake has a sunflower seed for you.  Moon-Doggie ate his. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday Skinny, HOW OLD ARE YOU|???

Hello mafia 3 days of work this week then trip to Illinois then BEER!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday Skinny!  

Awesome David ! xD

And Awhw.. Poor BD  Get better


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 16, 2012)

I think my work computers sound card is broken


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I think my work computers sound card is broken

Click to collapse



.. My laptop sound card is broken...


----------



## trell959 (Jul 16, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> .. My laptop sound card is broken...

Click to collapse



My desktop doesn't even have a sound card 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 16, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> .. My laptop sound card is broken...

Click to collapse



Bummer 

I am just annoyed cause Now I can't stream pandora or my Google Music on the computer at work 

I could use my phone but don't want to kill the battery fast since I don't have a charger with me, I need to get a car charger and a new cord for my wall chargers!! 

---------- Post added at 10:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 AM ----------




trell959 said:


> My desktop doesn't even have a sound card
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ugg that must suck


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> My desktop doesn't even have a sound card
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not even built in? 


davidrules7778 said:


> Bummer
> 
> I am just annoyed cause Now I can't stream pandora or my Google Music on the computer at work
> 
> I could use my phone but don't want to kill the battery fast since I don't have a charger with me, I need to get a car charger and a new cord for my wall chargers!!

Click to collapse



Unlucky man, UK Doesn't even have Google Music  
But I can;t even watch Youtube videos on laptop now


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 16, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by trell959<br />
> > My desktop doesn't even have a sound card <br />
> > <br />
> > Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



I just started using Google music, pretty cool, I have all my songs on my phone but in the cloud so doesn't take up space 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I just started using Google music, pretty cool, I have all my songs on my phone but in the cloud so doesn't take up space
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



That's cool, Whats with all the <br /> 's in your quote though? 

Shame even if i did have it... It's take for ever to upload my songs


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 16, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> That's cool, Whats with all the <br /> 's in your quote though?
> 
> Shame even if i did have it... It's take for ever to upload my songs

Click to collapse



Something with tapatalk  its being a pita!! 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Something with tapatalk  its being a pita!!
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Ahh, Sucks man.. Wait.. You at a pool? xD Lucky


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 16, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahh, Sucks man.. Wait.. You at a pool? xD Lucky

Click to collapse



LOL no pool.. At work

The name of the rom I am running is called Pool Party! :laugh:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL no pool.. At work
> 
> The name of the rom I am running is called Pool Party! :laugh:

Click to collapse



Ahhh... xD Where do you work man ? 

And Sweet name xD However if the default wallpaper isn;t chicks playing in a pool , The rom is a disapointment  xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 16, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahhh... xD Where do you work man ?
> 
> And Sweet name xD However if the default wallpaper isn;t chicks playing in a pool , The rom is a disapointment  xD

Click to collapse



Well the rom developer posted up a wallpaper of an octopus and a naked girl with wrapped in it with her ass showing.

I work with my dad at his accounting firm for now while i continue to look for I.T. Jobs and finish my degree.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well the rom developer posted up a wallpaper of an octopus and a naked girl with wrapped in it with her ass showing.
> 
> I work with my dad at his accounting firm for now while i continue to look for I.T. Jobs and finish my degree.

Click to collapse



Good enough xD 

Ahh nice man  Good luck with the degree btw ;D


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 16, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good enough xD
> 
> Ahh nice man  Good luck with the degree btw ;D

Click to collapse



Thanks :good:

Right now I am watching the CM10 bacon thread waiting for nav bar and power widgets to be added.

Then I will be on JB!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice man! ;D I probably won't hit that for a while


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the birthday posts!!!!

I'm 25 today.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thanks for all the birthday posts!!!!
> 
> I'm 25 today.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Nice!! Cheaper car insurance and can rent a car  (you wish u were that young)

I will be 25 in october


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thanks for all the birthday posts!!!!
> 
> I'm 25 today.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Liar. 
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Liar.
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Shhhh. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Shhhh.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I thought it was kinda weird that you have a wife and kid so young


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I thought it was kinda weird that you have a wife and kid so young

Click to collapse



Pshhh, nothing wrong with a wife and kid young. Hell, im only 26 and my son just turned 3.

Sent from my SGS2


----------



## trell959 (Jul 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Shhhh.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



37 right? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 16, 2012)

S Voice.....because I can.
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> Pshhh, nothing wrong with a wife and kid young. Hell, im only 26 and my son just turned 3.
> 
> Sent from my SGS2

Click to collapse



Mr. Stack Guy    

and hhappy birthday skinny


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> S Voice.....because I can.
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



How does it work compared to the s-voice that I had when it leaked? 

---------- Post added at 01:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------




jeallen0 said:


> Pshhh, nothing wrong with a wife and kid young. Hell, im only 26 and my son just turned 3.
> 
> Sent from my SGS2

Click to collapse



Ya but it is diffucult when you still want to party and still going to school and have a low paying job 

Plus early and mid 20s should be your fun years b4 a kid. IMO


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I thought it was kinda weird that you have a wife and kid so young

Click to collapse



Dude, I'm 36.  I was making a joke.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dude, I'm 36.  I was making a joke.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



 I saw that 

Anyway u at the beach?

Sent from the Pool


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> How does it work compared to the s-voice that I had when it leaked?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Idk. I never had the leaked apk.

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Idk. I never had the leaked apk.
> 
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....

Click to collapse



Does it tell you joke? Not the same one over and over? 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Does it tell you joke? Not the same one over and over?
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



idk. I'll check in a moment....
Iris tells wacky jokes even when you, ask a serious question.
Ask iris "what's a good name for a cockatiel?"
Go ahead.... I'll wait.
HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 16, 2012)

What I actually said was "tell me a joke"
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> What I actually said was "tell me a joke"
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



:crying::crying:

I want to read a joke!! Say it slower maybe?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 16, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 16, 2012)

Guys does this LOOK Sketchy? 
http://ecommerce.asktp.com/securesh...e=product/product&product_id=113&currency=USD

Says they have the 10.1 note in stock


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Guys does this LOOK Sketchy?
> http://ecommerce.asktp.com/securesh...e=product/product&product_id=113&currency=USD
> 
> Says they have the 10.1 note in stock

Click to collapse



Slightly >.>


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 16, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Slightly >.>

Click to collapse



LOL ya its the only site that has it saying in stock there are others saying pre-order and ones says i can order it and I won't be charged til they get them in stock.

Either way i wasn't going to buy it, I am still waiting patiently for it to go on amazon...


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL ya its the only site that has it saying in stock there are others saying pre-order and ones says i can order it and I won't be charged til they get them in stock.
> 
> Either way i wasn't going to buy it, I am still waiting patiently for it to go on amazon...

Click to collapse



Maybe they just want to reel some people in by changing the wording, to get more sales...:silly:

Either way - misleading.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 16, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Maybe they just want to reel some people in by changing the wording, to get more sales...:silly:
> 
> Either way - misleading.

Click to collapse



Ya I hope it comes soon! I really want a tablet and I wanted a note too so it is awesome!! Plus I have a keyboard and mouse already that I use on my nexus that is specially made for tablets  

Also what is up animated? 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I saw that
> 
> Anyway u at the beach?
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Better.  I'm on a submarine.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Better.  I'm on a submarine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool  

Me jelly I need a vacation.

I do get to goto illinois for a mini one starting thursday :victory:

So that is good :laugh:


----------



## Phistachio (Jul 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Guys does this LOOK Sketchy?
> http://ecommerce.asktp.com/securesh...e=product/product&product_id=113&currency=USD
> 
> Says they have the 10.1 note in stock

Click to collapse





> GT-N8013*EAVXAR*

Click to collapse



seemslegit.jpg


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 16, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> seemslegit.jpg

Click to collapse



LOL

What is the model # of the note 10.1?


----------



## Phistachio (Jul 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL
> 
> What is the model # of the note 10.1?

Click to collapse



No one knows. The Galaxy Note was N7000, so following Samsung's pattern it'll probably be GT-N9000.

Plus, notice that the 32GB version is cheaper than the 16GB version


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 16, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> No one knows. The Galaxy Note was N7000, so following Samsung's pattern it'll probably be GT-N9000.
> 
> Plus, notice that the 32GB version is cheaper than the 16GB version

Click to collapse



LOL Plus there is going to be a 64gb variant  And in pebble blue :laugh:

Do u think I should get the 64gb or 32gb or get 16 then just get a micro sd?


----------



## Phistachio (Jul 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL Plus there is going to be a 64gb variant  And in pebble blue :laugh:
> 
> Do u think I should get the 64gb or 32gb or get 16 then just get a micro sd?

Click to collapse



If the price difference isn't large, get the 32GB + 32/64GB MicroSD card. Best combo IMO.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 16, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> If the price difference isn't large, get the 32GB + 32/64GB MicroSD card. Best combo IMO.

Click to collapse



Or get 64gb and don't need no stinking sd card  If i want one I could always buy one too that way I could have 64+32=96GB!!  

Damn that is a lot of pron


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya I hope it comes soon! I really want a tablet and I wanted a note too so it is awesome!! Plus I have a keyboard and mouse already that I use on my nexus that is specially made for tablets
> 
> Also what is up animated?
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Hey David! I'm just chillin' here at home! Having a good ol' cup of coffee. 

Man! I really can't wrap my head around the note. I feel it's a little *TOO* big. I mean, you'd have to have some serious pockets or an epic case for that - and I don't know if I really would need the screen space. 

TABLETS on the other hand. Hell to the yes. I want a Tab. It's a beautiful, wonderful, rainbow-sky'd, deer prancing, freshly-baked cookies, bed-of-roses, fluffy pillowy, and just plain awesomeness. :laugh:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 17, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Hey David! I'm just chillin' here at home! Having a good ol' cup of coffee.
> 
> Man! I really can't wrap my head around the note. I feel it's a little *TOO* big. I mean, you'd have to have some serious pockets or an epic case for that - and I don't know if I really would need the screen space.
> 
> TABLETS on the other hand. Hell to the yes. I want a Tab. It's a beautiful, wonderful, rainbow-sky'd, deer prancing, freshly-baked cookies, bed-of-roses, fluffy pillowy, and just plain awesomeness. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Cool I got 15 min left of work, THANK GOD!!! I hate mondays!!

And that is why you can get a note 10.1 

A note as a phone I agree it is too big!! It would feel weird in my pocket


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Cool I got 15 min left of work, THANK GOD!!! I hate mondays!!
> 
> And that is why you can get a note 10.1
> 
> A note as a phone I agree it is too big!! It would feel weird in my pocket

Click to collapse



Any 10.1 phone would feel wierd in the pocket. I'd prefer a Nexus 7 phone. #winning. 

Smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## noahk11 (Jul 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> yeah, brony is another synonym for homo
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Cool I got 15 min left of work, THANK GOD!!! I hate mondays!!
> 
> And that is why you can get a note 10.1
> 
> A note as a phone I agree it is too big!! It would feel weird in my pocket

Click to collapse



So forget about the note! Grab a SIII or an i727! ...or Nexus!


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Hey David! I'm just chillin' here at home! Having a good ol' cup of coffee.
> 
> Man! I really can't wrap my head around the note. I feel it's a little *TOO* big. I mean, you'd have to have some serious pockets or an epic case for that - and I don't know if I really would need the screen space.
> 
> TABLETS on the other hand. Hell to the yes. I want a Tab. It's a beautiful, wonderful, rainbow-sky'd, deer prancing, freshly-baked cookies, bed-of-roses, fluffy pillowy, and just plain awesomeness. :laugh:

Click to collapse



My note (which is now Trell's note) was awesome. It really was.
 I just hated that eMMC brick bug. It made me nuts. 
Disclaimer: I never bricked it though. I went the "safe" path: GB kernel to AOSP based ICS kernel (on paranoid android)
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 17, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> So forget about the note! Grab a SIII or an i727! ...or Nexus!

Click to collapse



I want the note 10.1 tablet not the phone 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2012)

Morning

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 17, 2012)

Im back home

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Morning
> 
> Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



Wp7, yuck. Also, g'morning. 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow this thread is moving slow  good morning people its Thursday for me 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 17, 2012)

'Afternoon man xD

What's the time there? 


Also.. Some people are around 40 years too old to wear short shorts O______O


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Wow this thread is moving slow  good morning people its Thursday for me
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Wow. It's Sunday for me here.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



The bird looks evil


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> The bird looks evil

Click to collapse



Moon-Doggie is mischievous....not evil. 
Also.....dammit! Looky
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1753833
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 17, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Afternoon man xD
> 
> What's the time there?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its 9:00 AM 



jaseglenn4 said:


> Wow. It's Sunday for me here.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Not sure if trolling or was on a vacation and you start work tomorrow?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Moon-Doggie is mischievous....not evil.
> Also.....dammit! Looky
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1753833
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Moon-Doggie? Epic  XD

You lost your IMEI? 
Alot of people lost it on their SGS2's but now most roms auto back it up (I think , Either way I have 2 back ups )



davidrules7778 said:


> Its 9:00 AM

Click to collapse



Why you lving in the past man 

5PM xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 17, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Moon-Doggie? Epic  XD
> 
> You lost your IMEI?
> Alot of people lost it on their SGS2's but now most roms auto back it up (I think , Either way I have 2 back ups )
> ...

Click to collapse



Y u live in the future? 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Y u live in the future?
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Because you don't know what we have here  In 5 hours btw they develop flying cars and robots, But me teling you this could affect it.. so don't kepep your hopes up


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 17, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Because you don't know what we have here  In 5 hours btw they develop flying cars and robots, But me teling you this could affect it.. so don't kepep your hopes up

Click to collapse



Meh rather live in the past dinosaurs are back 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Meh rather live in the past dinosaurs are back
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Oh cool  Any pets? 
xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 17, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh cool  Any pets?
> xD

Click to collapse



Ya there is a t-rex in my backyard 

Lol 

I am so ready for my trip!! Going to be playing ps2,game cube and n64 on my laptop with Xbox 360 controllers on the plane 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya there is a t-rex in my backyard
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



xD Hahha Awesome man, Battery though?


Also anyone here got a N7 yet, Opinions?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 17, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Hahha Awesome man, Battery though?
> 
> 
> Also anyone here got a N7 yet, Opinions?

Click to collapse



My laptop can get 4-6 hours  lol gaming laptop for ya  that is long enough though for the plane 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> My laptop can get 4-6 hours  lol gaming laptop for ya  that is long enough though for the plane
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse







*Is all I have to say.* 

On that note! Good afternoon!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 17, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> *Is all I have to say.*
> 
> On that note! Good afternoon!

Click to collapse



I have 64 version and double dash  also have snes and gba versions  on my phone , Mario kart 64 was the first game and console I ever got and played . Mario kart is the ****!!

Sent from the Pool


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> My laptop can get 4-6 hours  lol gaming laptop for ya  that is long enough though for the plane
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



4-6 hours? That's 4-6 hours more than i get on my laptop. I think my battery last for around 10 seconds. I'm not kidding.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 17, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> 4-6 hours? That's 4-6 hours more than i get on my laptop. I think my battery last for around 10 seconds. I'm not kidding.

Click to collapse



You clearly have your laptop plugged in all the time - don't you? haha.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 17, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> 4-6 hours? That's 4-6 hours more than i get on my laptop. I think my battery last for around 10 seconds. I'm not kidding.

Click to collapse



My old laptop has that battery life lol new laptop is awesome 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## trell959 (Jul 17, 2012)

Morning.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 17, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> You clearly have your laptop plugged in all the time - don't you? haha.

Click to collapse



Well now i do! I didn't have it plugged in 24/7, but i charged it up, unplugged it and when i got the low battery message, i plugged it back in. I got around 4 hours on battery when i got it and ran Win7, but then i installed Ubuntu and everything went to hell. 

The first time i booted Ubuntu it said 1 hour left on a full charge, and a week later it was 20 minutes. A week later again it was 30 seconds. So i installed Win7 again and look at that, it wasn't a calibration problem (like i thought), but the battery was destroyed. Thanks Ubuntu! :good:

That's the last time i install Ubuntu on a laptop or anything that's mobile. Only desktop from now on.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> My laptop can get 4-6 hours  lol gaming laptop for ya  that is long enough though for the plane
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Nice man  That's more than mine gets Webbrowsing


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> My laptop can get 4-6 hours  lol gaming laptop for ya  that is long enough though for the plane

Click to collapse



Yeah. Welcome to the party. My Asus ROG has a 12 cell battery and gets 1.5 hours on full charge.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yeah. Welcome to the party. My Asus ROG has a 12 cell battery and gets 1.5 hours on full charge.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



The more powerful the more power it uses lol and damn is that on low brightness? 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> The more powerful the more power it uses lol and damn is that on low brightness?

Click to collapse



Turned all the way down. :-(

I don't even want to keep track of it on high.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Turned all the way down. :-(
> 
> I don't even want to keep track of it on high.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Wow!! Do u have switchable graphics? 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Wow!! Do u have switchable graphics?
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



No.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey Jase. Long time no see.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey Jase. Long time no see.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hmmm? I'm always here. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> No.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Oh well that is something that saves me power, pretty cool I can tell what programs I want to use what graphics card.

Sent from the Pool


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Oh well that is something that saves me power, pretty cool I can tell what programs I want to use what graphics card.

Click to collapse



Meh. Not that it would make a huge difference. :-(

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Moon-Doggie? Epic  XD
> 
> You lost your IMEI?
> Alot of people lost it on their SGS2's but now most roms auto back it up (I think , Either way I have 2 back ups )
> ...

Click to collapse



No. Luckily I hadn't flashed the Sprint version of cwm. I've been to busy to root this phone (yet)....

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Oh well that is something that saves me power, pretty cool I can tell what programs I want to use what graphics card.
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



I haz switchable graphics. 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz switchable graphics.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Cool :thumbup:

So how does that ssd work? I keep reading about them and wondering how they run? Faster? Or what is the benefit of them?

Sent from the Pool


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Cool :thumbup:
> 
> So how does that ssd work? I keep reading about them and wondering how they run? Faster? Or what is the benefit of them?
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



My pc boots in about seven, eight seconds from a cold start (read: completely off)...good enough of a reason for me.

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My pc boots in about seven, eight seconds from a cold start (read: completely off)...good enough of a reason for me.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Meh mine boots around that time too 


Sent from the Pool


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Cool :thumbup:
> 
> So how does that ssd work? I keep reading about them and wondering how they run? Faster? Or what is the benefit of them?
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Faster boot up time, faster transfer speeds, a lot less weight, they don't get hot, they have no moving parts, and for the first time, they're (almost) the same price as HDD.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Meh mine boots around that time too
> 
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



I have two drives though. One C:/ SSD and D:/ HDD. 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 17, 2012)

I have one suckish SSD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Faster boot up time, faster transfer speeds, a lot less weight, they don't get hot, they have no moving parts, and for the first time, they're (almost) the same price as HDD.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Yes but don't hold that much and ya right price is not the same anything with an ssd is more expensive 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes but don't hold that much and ya right price is not the same anything with an ssd is more expensive
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



I have a 128GB SSD AND A 500GB HDD. I have more than enough space AND all the benefits of SSD....

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have a 128GB SSD AND A 500GB HDD. I have more than enough space AND all the benefits of SSD....
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Still seemed overpriced for me at least, maybe when I start making the big bucks I will buy one. A regular HDD is fine for me 
And tb hard drive still more then 500+128

IMO 

When they start making ssd the main hard drive with a lot more space then I will get one


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Still seemed overpriced for me at least, maybe when I start making the big bucks I will buy one. A regular HDD is fine for me
> And tb hard drive still more then 500+128
> 
> IMO
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't need all that. I spent a small amount more (than if I'd bought a TB hdd) and got all the benefits of SSD. I made the better choice FOR ME.

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't need all that. I spent a small amount more (than if I'd bought a TB hdd) and got all the benefits of SSD. I made the better choice FOR ME.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



How much you pay?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a 64GB ssd for my OS and programs only...I still have 44GB free. 

Then I have 1TB HDD for media/photos, etc.  And another 1TB HDD for video renders.  Its a very efficient setup, and fast as hell.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I have a 64GB ssd for my OS and programs only...I still have 44GB free.
> 
> Then I have 1TB HDD for media/photos, etc.  And another 1TB HDD for video renders.  Its a very efficient setup, and fast as hell.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Oh I see  that's cool man,  and I know it is efficient u have a nice ass PC!! With liquid cooling 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> How much you pay?

Click to collapse



After all my discounts? (Logicbuy ftw!)
around $1800....
That included a 17.3in HD screen @ 1920x1080
Core i7 2860QM quad core processor @ 2.5GHz 
Intel HD Graphics
2gb Radeon HD 7690M XT 
8gb ram
128gb ssd
500gb hdd

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> After all my discounts? (Logicbuy ftw!)
> around $1800....
> That included a 17.3in HD screen @ 1920x1080
> Core i7 2860AM quad core processor @ 2.5GHz
> ...

Click to collapse



800 more bucks for 2 inch bigger screen,ssd and smaller hard drive 

Otherwise those are my specs


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2012)

I may be paranoid, but I'm not android


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> 800 more bucks for 2 inch bigger screen,ssd and smaller hard drive
> 
> Otherwise those are my specs

Click to collapse



It would've been 2250$ without discounts so.... Plus it came with full ms office, three years norton security (I would've rather used something else....but.... Meh it covers three pc's)
And fingerprint reader. 
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I may be paranoid, but I'm not android

Click to collapse



What is wrong with you   

LOL

What up husam? :laugh:


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I may be paranoid, but I'm not android

Click to collapse



No. You're stuck on WP 7.5 (or maybe 7.8...) 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It would've been 2250$ without discounts so.... Plus it came with full ms office, three years norton security (I would've rather used something else....but.... Meh it covers three pc's)
> And fingerprint reader.
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Meh norton-bleh, I already got ms office free, fingerprint reader cool but not needed. 

I still think they are overcharging for these ssds.. I will wait a year or 2 then get one when they have more space.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Is that one of those battery chargers? I am thinking of getting one of those and another battery.

---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> Is that one of those battery chargers? I am thinking of getting one of those and another battery.

Click to collapse



Also I notice 3 packs of mini cigars from weird brand,

Prime Times are better probaly


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Meh norton-bleh, I already got ms office free, fingerprint reader cool but not needed.
> 
> I still think they are overcharging for these ssds.. I will wait a year or 2 then get one when they have more space.

Click to collapse



The fingerprint reader signs me into My pc, chrome, and, any website I want it too. 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> What is wrong with you
> 
> LOL
> 
> What up husam? :laugh:

Click to collapse



Just quoting Radiohead 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPLEbAVjiLA&feature=share


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Is that one of those battery chargers? I am thinking of getting one of those and another battery.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a battery charger and phone stand. 
Also, those cigars are Vaqueros. I've never heard of your "weird" brand. 
Edit: it came with an extra battery. 
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's a battery charger and phone stand.
> Also, those cigars are Vaqueros. I've never heard of your "weird" brand.
> Edit: it came with an extra battery.
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



I never hears of your brand must be a jersey thing  



Sent from the Pool


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I never hears of your brand must be a jersey thing
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



They have them in NY as well...

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> They have them in NY as well...
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



I guess they do sell them here but I started smoking these and they are very good: http://primetimecigars.com/


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I guess they do sell them here but I started smoking these and they are very good: http://primetimecigars.com/

Click to collapse



They don't have those here. I would know. I've bought every little cigar (and, most regular cigar(s)) brand they do sell...

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> They don't have those here. I would know. I've bought every little cigar (and, most regular cigar(s)) brand they do sell...
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



So mine are special  

WOW!!! Maybe you should order a pack and try them, they are pretty good. 

I will try yours


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 18, 2012)

Smoker's thread, nice!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Smoker's thread, nice!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I am a social smoker 

Probaly smoke less then twice a month and 5-10 smokes a month


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I am a social smoker
> 
> Probaly smoke less then twice a month and 5-10 smokes a month

Click to collapse



I wish I could do that.  Good for you bro!

I smoke Native American cigs called Seneca.  I buy them on a reservation near where I live for $26 per carton.  And they're really good!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I wish I could do that.  Good for you bro!
> 
> I smoke Native American cigs called Seneca.  I buy them on a reservation near where I live for $26 per carton.  And they're really good!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I can't seem to get addicted to them like everyone does. I don't like the next morning taste in my mouth. 

I do smoke real cigars too mainly on vacation on the beach.

I used to smoke more when I was 18-20 but I grew out of it.

I even am over smoking hookah and I use to smoke that a lot all the time!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> So mine are special
> 
> WOW!!! Maybe you should order a pack and try them, they are pretty good.
> 
> I will try yours

Click to collapse



No.jpg
Megusta vanilla vaqueros. 

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I am a social smoker
> 
> Probaly smoke less then twice a month and 5-10 smokes a month

Click to collapse



I am a nicotine addict. 

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I am a nicotine addict.
> 
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....

Click to collapse



no me gusta


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> no me gusta

Click to collapse



Meh.. Deal with it....or don't. Idc
I smoke.
It is what it is

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.. Deal with it....or don't. Idc
> I smoke.
> It is what it is
> 
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....

Click to collapse



You should quit then


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 18, 2012)

Catalina Red....tastes amazing.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 18, 2012)

I smoke a **** ton as well.  No shame in it.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> You should quit then

Click to collapse



No. I actually like smoking. 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Catalina Red....tastes amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do want!

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. I actually like smoking.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



if you say so.
good night


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> if you say so.
> good night

Click to collapse



Night.

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 18, 2012)

I've tried a cigarette, never doing that again 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I've tried a cigarette, never doing that again
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Smoking isn't for everybody and anyone that hasn't started ... I would NEVER recommend they do
That being said....I smoke. I like it. 
(People can.... 
take a long walk off of a short pier before you start lecturing me)
I don't smoke many actual cigarettes...however I LOVE my cigars. 
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Smoking isn't for everybody and anyone that hasn't started ... I would NEVER recommend they do
> That being said....I smoke. I like it.
> (People can....
> take a long walk off of a short pier before you start lecturing me)
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not against it, but it simply isn't me. Haven't tried and cigars, have smoked other stuff though.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 18, 2012)

On our way back to the house to put the kids to bed
Vacations are awesome.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> On our way back to the house to put the kids to bed
> Vacations are awesome.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> On our way back to the house to put the kids to bed
> Vacations are awesome.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I approve of the catalina red but KEYSTONE MAN?!?!?!

Son I am dissapoint.

I would at least have some bud light.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I approve of the catalina red but KEYSTONE MAN?!?!?!
> 
> Son I am dissapoint.
> 
> I would at least have some bud light.

Click to collapse



Then you haven't gotten to know me like some of the others.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Then you haven't gotten to know me like some of the others.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Hey man i am just giving you a hard time, i drank that stuff when i was 18 and 19. Disgusting to me now. My grandpa does like i though


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey man i am just giving you a hard time, i drank that stuff when i was 18 and 19. Disgusting to me now. My grandpa does like i though

Click to collapse



See?  When you get old like me, you come around.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 18, 2012)

Sophia went sliding today




And Eden went posing...her new teeth are just about to come in...






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello everybody 
How is everyone doing? Finally exams are over 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sophia went sliding today
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like you're doing a great job man 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sophia went sliding today
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very nice pictures.
They are very pretty girls. 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sophia went sliding today
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very cute girls!! They look so happy!! 

On another note IT IS FRIDAY FOR ME!!!!! :victory::victory::victory::victory::victory:

MY mini vacation starts tomorrow!! :victory:

---------- Post added at 09:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------

New sweatshirt on sophia? 

Just says catalina


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Very cute girls!! They look so happy!!
> 
> On another note IT IS FRIDAY FOR ME!!!!! :victory::victory::victory::victory::victory:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup, both girls got new ones.  Kind of the obligatory vacation thing 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yup, both girls got new ones.  Kind of the obligatory vacation thing
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Cool 

So how much longer you get to be on vacation?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Cool
> 
> So how much longer you get to be on vacation?

Click to collapse



Home this Saturday, then we start packing to move into our new house!  Exciting summer 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Home this Saturday, then we start packing to move into our new house!  Exciting summer
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Nice long vacation then the work to move ugh I remember moving after a full day of moving went out til 2am drinking lol but moving is exciting just a lot of work!

Sent from the Pool


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Nice long vacation then the work to move ugh I remember moving after a full day of moving went out til 2am drinking lol but moving is exciting just a lot of work!
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Gotta love a good ol' pint after work!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 18, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Gotta love a good ol' pint after work!

Click to collapse



Echo....echoooooo....echoooooooooooooo

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Echo....echoooooo....echoooooooooooooo
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Echo....echoooooo....echoooooooooooooo

Sent from the Pool


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Echo....echoooooo....echoooooooooooooo

Click to collapse



Lulz.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## soccerdude123 (Jul 18, 2012)

What... I leave and youz guyz forget why we are here! I am going to reorganize from me down.... no more funny business. divertimento e giochi sono finiti, sono tornato


----------



## boborone (Jul 18, 2012)

I need a drafting job. Pays way more and I get out of the heat.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 18, 2012)

Lmao! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TonyStark (Jul 18, 2012)

Out of respect I have removed, this should be a 2 way street!


----------



## trell959 (Jul 18, 2012)

tomween1 said:


> hey I'm listed in there

Click to collapse



You're suicidal? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Lmao!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh linky linky

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh linky linky
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



It's in the RC forum. You need to be one to view it. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It's in the RC forum. You need to be one to view it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



How'd you get RC? Didn't know trolling David qualified a member for such a title. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TonyStark (Jul 18, 2012)

Out of respect I have removed, this should be a 2 way street!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Nice long vacation then the work to move ugh I remember moving after a full day of moving went out til 2am drinking lol but moving is exciting just a lot of work!
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



We're moving right across the street lol

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> How'd you get RC? Didn't know trolling David qualified a member for such a title.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



I pm'd MTM and linked him some old guides I wrote... planning on writing more soon.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jul 18, 2012)

tomween1 said:


> You used my real name in this thread!!!! what am I supposed to do.... dummy
> 
> sorry it's an undercover group trell didn't think... we're highly classified. FBIXDA and all ya know

Click to collapse



You should be safe until Jase or BabyDoll get on here. They're the ones who handle new members....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TonyStark (Jul 18, 2012)

Out of respect I have removed, this should be a 2 way street!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> How'd you get RC? Didn't know trolling David qualified a member for such a title.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



FU


----------



## TonyStark (Jul 18, 2012)

Out of respect I have removed, this should be a 2 way street!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> lmao!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



mafia ftw!!! :d


----------



## TonyStark (Jul 18, 2012)

Out of respect I have removed, this should be a 2 way street!


----------



## trell959 (Jul 18, 2012)

tomween1 said:


> is this the guy here?

Click to collapse



He probably wanted to get enough posts to go post in the development forum. Happens often. Too often 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You should be safe until Jase or BabyDoll get on here. They're the ones who handle new members....

Click to collapse





tomween1 said:


> oh my sphincter

Click to collapse



Yeap...this Jase guy seems really awesome. Tell me about m-errr....him Trell?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

tomween1 said:


>

Click to collapse



Where did you find that smiley? IT IS AWESOME!!! 

Are there more big ones like that?


----------



## trell959 (Jul 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yeap...this Jase guy seems really awesome. Tell me about m-errr....him Trell?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I hear he's a nice guy, writes for the portal, but hates fan mail 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I here he's a nice guy, writes for the portal, but hates fan mail
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wow. I heard he makes new members spend an hour in a dimly lit closet with him. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I here he's a nice guy, writes for the portal, but hates fan mail
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I heard he like gay pron


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I heard he like gay pron

Click to collapse



I heard you like animal pr0n. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I heard you like animal pr0n.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Hahahahaha. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I heard you like animal pr0n.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Who told I should hang them and burn them  




Whats up Jase? How is it going? Any portal articles in the making?


----------



## boborone (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> FU

Click to collapse



Haha I said he was trolling you. Not me. Wha wha. Whyyyeee you say Fu to me? 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Haha I said he was trolling you. Not me. Wha wha. Whyyyeee you say Fu to me?
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



I was confused. 

Anyway how goes it?

U on the GS3 train or still on epic?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Whats up Jase? How is it going? Any portal articles in the making?

Click to collapse



Haha. Yeah, I've got a two-parter and a couple of smaller ones in the mix. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Haha. Yeah, I've got a two-parter and a couple of smaller ones in the mix.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Cool, Question do u get paid?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Cool, Question do u get paid?

Click to collapse



Meh.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## - Swift - (Jul 18, 2012)

Someone said Boborne had a fight with Archer?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Meh, Reply


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 18, 2012)

- Swift - said:


> Someone said Boborne had a fight with Archer?

Click to collapse



Eh? Over what?





davidrules7778 said:


> Meh, Reply

Click to collapse



Meh, back.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## boborone (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I was confused.
> 
> Anyway how goes it?
> 
> U on the GS3 train or still on epic?

Click to collapse



Ewwhhh no! Never would have gotten an epic. I did have the captivate, ATT SGSI. Moved to Sprint and got the Epic Touch, SGSII. But I don't see a need to get the 3. Mine's dual core OC'ed to 1.4, GPU blazing at 267, 1 GB RAM, and selection of stable ROMs and kernals.

I don't see the jump. Like iPhone 4 to 4s. The jump from SGS to SGSII was huge. I enjoyed that. 

The big thing I don't like are the idiot devs for this phone. Great members and helpful people doing support for ****ty development. But that's what happens on Sprint and cdma.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ewwhhh no! Never would have gotten an epic. I did have the captivate, ATT SGSI. Moved to Sprint and got the Epic Touch, SGSII. But I don't see a need to get the 3. Mine's dual core OC'ed to 1.4, GPU blazing at 267, 1 GB RAM, and selection of stable ROMs and kernals.
> 
> I don't see the jump. Like iPhone 4 to 4s. The jump from SGS to SGSII was huge. I enjoyed that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I swore i saw you in epic community. 

I must be confused with someone else


----------



## boborone (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I swore i saw you in epic community.
> 
> I must be confused with someone else

Click to collapse



I post and lurk everywhere. I have like 5, 7, something, phones at any time for different carriers. Only good ones are the galaxy phones and my touch pro. But with galaxy phones and the tp, dev, apks and cabs can be run across multiple devices. So I posted all over for the those. I don't post much in device forums anymore unless it's to ***** and suggest a better way to do something. Just read a whole whole lot.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2012)

soccerdude123 said:


> What... I leave and youz guyz forget why we are here! I am going to reorganize from me down.... no more funny business. divertimento e giochi sono finiti, sono tornato

Click to collapse





Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## boborone (Jul 18, 2012)

Like this post here

 forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28864794&postcount=8225 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ewwhhh no! Never would have gotten an epic. I did have the captivate, ATT SGSI. Moved to Sprint and got the Epic Touch, SGSII. But I don't see a need to get the 3. Mine's dual core OC'ed to 1.4, GPU blazing at 267, 1 GB RAM, and selection of stable ROMs and kernals.
> 
> I don't see the jump. Like iPhone 4 to 4s. The jump from SGS to SGSII was huge. I enjoyed that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SGSIII= awesome sauce.
#justsayin

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Like this post here
> 
> forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28864794&postcount=8225
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Well In the nexus community we constantly get people *****ing about mms not working and one that drives me insane: "Google Wallet Isn't Working It Say Unsupported Device" 

I wanna ***** slap everyone that says that!! 

---------- Post added at 02:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> SGSIII= awesome sauce.
> #justsayin
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



UH OH your are making a trend


----------



## veeman (Jul 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I've tried a cigarette, never doing that again
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## boborone (Jul 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> SGSIII= awesome sauce.
> #justsayin
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



I'm sure it does. But not worth my forking over 500 bucks for. I'd rather buy an ultra portable PC, new bike, accessories for current bike project, beer, or better sound system in my truck. My phone is awesomesauce as it is noa. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## boborone (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well In the nexus community we constantly get people *****ing about mms not working and one that drives me insane: "Google Wallet Isn't Working It Say Unsupported Device"
> 
> I wanna ***** slap everyone that says that!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get mod to make a sticky and ban all who mention it afterwards. Sounds like a job for mtm.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> beer

Click to collapse



That right there is more important then NEW PHONE 

---------- Post added at 02:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------




boborone said:


> Get mod to make a sticky and ban all who mention it afterwards. Sounds like a job for mtm.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Get kenny too :silly:

Although he can't ban :crying:


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> That right there is more important then NEW PHONE
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Phone> beer> everything else. 
Snowflake agrees. Your argument is invalid.

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Phone> beer> everything else.
> Snowflake agrees. Your argument is invalid.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Beer>PC>Phone>Everything Else


----------



## trell959 (Jul 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Phone> beer> everything else.
> Snowflake agrees. Your argument is invalid.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Parts for my car=parts for my motorcycle>
phones>everything else.


I WIN.






davidrules7778 said:


> Beer>PC>Phone>Everything Else

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Beer>PC>Phone>Everything Else

Click to collapse





Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## boborone (Jul 18, 2012)

Car>bike=phone>everything
How I spend

Alcohol=bike=smoke>phone>everything
How I feel

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Car>bike=phone>everything
> How I spend
> 
> Alcohol=bike=smoke>phone>everything
> ...

Click to collapse



Bills> mom> phone>birds> myself 
How I spend
Phone> mom> birds> bills
How I feel
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## boborone (Jul 18, 2012)

So I killed it



Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> So I killed it
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



No you didn't 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> So I killed it
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Yeah. like Trell said. You didn't

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## boborone (Jul 18, 2012)

I blame David 

Godangit why can't I find a font I like?

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> I blame David
> 
> Godangit why can't I find a font I like?
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Cuz most fonts suck?

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## boborone (Jul 18, 2012)

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## boborone (Jul 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cuz most fonts suck?
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



I find one I like, flash it, and the size is HUGE. Then the ones that are small, are fugly. I want a good looking small font. Big size fonts are big on a 4.5 screen. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> I blame David
> 
> Godangit why can't I find a font I like?
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Yes lets all blame this David Person. 

He seems like he is always causing problems!


----------



## trell959 (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes lets all blame this David Person.
> 
> He seems like he is always causing problems!

Click to collapse



I hear he watches a lot of Netflix 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I hear he watches a lot of Netflix
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I hear he always gets netflix requests from some guy named latrell


----------



## trell959 (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I hear he always gets netflix requests from some guy named latrell

Click to collapse



I tried to turn those things of! :banghead:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I tried to turn those things of! :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



LOL My gf is always like who the hell is that stocking you  

I am like some guy I don't know  I don't know how he found out my Gamertag :crying::crying:


----------



## trell959 (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL My gf is always like who the hell is that stocking you
> 
> I am like some guy I don't know  I don't know how he found out my Gamertag :crying::crying:

Click to collapse



 it always says you're online and wants friends to join in Netflix 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I hear he always gets netflix requests from some guy named latrell

Click to collapse



Latrell? Are you black trell? 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> it always says you're online and wants friends to join in Netflix
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I am almost always online (my gf is home half of the day watching dirty little liars and what not and I don't know why it would say that, kinda like the words with friends thing where it says this person is looking for more games. When really they aren't. Do you have monopoly streets trell? That game is awesome!!


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



That font... I want to punch you


----------



## trell959 (Jul 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Latrell? Are you black trell?
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously, don't think of me as a stereotypical black guy, after all, how many black guys do you know that race motocross? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I am almost always online (my gf is home half of the day watching dirty little liars and what not and I don't know why it would say that, kinda like the words with friends thing where it says this person is looking for more games. When really they aren't. Do you have monopoly streets trell? That game is awesome!!

Click to collapse



No, but I'll download it... I've see you playing it a couple times I believe...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well that is cool, I am kinda racist against some..  

---------- Post added at 03:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> No, but I'll download it... I've see you playing it a couple times I believe...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



30 bucks but it always goes on sale so you might snag it for 20 one of these days :laugh: If you get it on demand.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well that is cool, I am kinda racist against some..

Click to collapse



Why 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Why
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Just the sterotype mainly sterotypical  girls


----------



## trell959 (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Just the sterotype mainly sterotypical  girls

Click to collapse



I just think the majority of them make the race look bad. And I won't even get into the females, I don't find them attractive....

You're In Arizona and you're girlfriend is Mexican!?!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Seriously, don't think of me as a stereotypical black guy, after all, how many black guys do you know that race motocross?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



So you're like Carlton? A white african american? :laugh:


----------



## boborone (Jul 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No not at all man. It's cool. You race moto, ride fixed gear, hang out in geek forums, and play video games. You're just another nerd like me. 

My favorite thing I ever seen at a concert was a skinny lil black girl just ripping it up in the pit. Having a blast and not giving a ****. I loved it. 

That and I got a soft spot for big booty white girls. So see, we have alot in common.  




Also

Here's my futurama head





Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 18, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> So you're like Carlton? A white african american? :laugh:

Click to collapse



I'd consider myself white washed.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I just think the majority of them make the race look bad. And I won't even get into the females, I don't find them attractive....
> 
> You're In Arizona and you're girlfriend is Mexican!?!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yep why do u ask?

I agree I don't find black girls attractive at all. 

Almost all my friends are mexican 

They are the nicest the white guys here are just DOUCHY!!


----------



## trell959 (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yep why do u ask?
> 
> I agree I don't find black girls attractive at all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought Arizona was extremely racist against Mexicans, with the border and everything...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> That font... I want to punch you

Click to collapse



Just use roboto

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Jul 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Just use roboto
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Or properly repair a non vtec civic

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Its the font of all fonts

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL My gf is always like who the hell is that stocking you
> 
> I am like some guy I don't know  I don't know how he found out my Gamertag :crying::crying:

Click to collapse



If he is stocking you..I'd be afraid if I was you!!1 
Now if he is stalking you...Bromance may be in teh air!! :cyclops:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I thought Arizona was extremely racist against Mexicans, with the border and everything...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ya not me though LOL they are the nicest ones, I am a little racist when they have 5 kids running around in the store and not watching them or caring and they are runnning in front of my cart and knocking **** over. But other then that I like mexicans: there food is awesome, they are very kind, I think mexican girls are the hottest ones and I am most attracted to them.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2012)

Everyone pm me your Xbox gamer tags and what you play. When my girl gets back I'm gonna add you guys on her account so we can play since none of you have ps3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> If he is stocking you..I'd be afraid if I was you!!1
> Now if he is stalking you...Bromance may be in teh air!! :cyclops:

Click to collapse



YAY M_T_M is is responding to me :laugh::laugh:


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Just use roboto
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Roboto is sooo 2011. Use the Jelly Bean font  Much nicer.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Everyone pm me your Xbox gamer tags and what you play. When my girl gets back I'm gonna add you guys on her account so we can play since none of you have ps3
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I have a PS3 controller no PS3 though does that work?  :silly:


----------



## trell959 (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya not me though LOL they are the nicest ones, I am a little racist when they have 5 kids running around in the store and not watching them or caring and they are runnning in front of my cart and knocking **** over. But other then that I like mexicans: there food is awesome, they are very kind, I think mexican girls are the hottest ones and I am most attracted to them.

Click to collapse



I wouldn't even consider that racist. That's just normal human behavior IMO.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I wouldn't even consider that racist. That's just normal human behavior IMO.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I am racist against out of towners like snow birds clogging our road with retarded driving LOL


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Everyone pm me your Xbox gamer tags and what you play. When my girl gets back I'm gonna add you guys on her account so we can play since none of you have ps3
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I have a PS3, but fine.. don't play with me  Sad panda.

Enjoy your stinkin' 360's!


----------



## boborone (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya not me though LOL they are the nicest ones, I am a little racist when they have 5 kids running around in the store and not watching them or caring and they are runnning in front of my cart and knocking **** over. But other then that I like mexicans: there food is awesome, they are very kind, I think mexican girls are the hottest ones and I am most attracted to them.

Click to collapse



Hell even ole redneck me don't like me no white girls. I like something exotic. My girl is half southern Italian, half Dutch. 1st Gen American. I love exotic girls. Plain white girls are bad people in general and have boring bodies. The female form is the sexiest thing evarrrrr. And it has been bred out of most white cultures. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I have a PS3, but fine.. don't play with me  Sad panda.
> 
> Enjoy your stinkin' 360's!

Click to collapse



You have one too?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hell even ole redneck me don't like me no white girls. I like something exotic. My girl is half southern Italian, half Dutch. 1st Gen American. I love exotic girls. Plain white girls are bad people in general and have boring bodies. The female form is the sexiest thing evarrrrr. And it has been bred out of most white cultures.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



:good::good:


----------



## trell959 (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I am racist against out of towners like snow birds clogging our road with retarded driving LOL

Click to collapse



Come to California, then complain about driving! Or drive to downtown LA in bumper to bumper traffic.. with a stick! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jul 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hell even ole redneck me don't like me no white girls. I like something exotic. My girl is half southern Italian, half Dutch. 1st Gen American. I love exotic girls. Plain white girls are bad people in general and have boring bodies. The female form is the sexiest thing evarrrrr. And it has been bred out of most white cultures.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Come to California, then complain about driving!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I did and I did complain LOL I was only there for a few days too


----------



## trell959 (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I did and I did complain LOL I was only there for a few days too

Click to collapse



Read my edit 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2012)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!

An hour left at work :crying:

---------- Post added at 04:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Read my edit
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What is this talk of a stick? 

Also Downtown L.A. near hollywood? I been there too. My sister use to live really close to there. Then she moved on the beach, then she moved further away and now she is coming back to AZ to phoenix


----------



## trell959 (Jul 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!
> 
> An hour left at work :crying:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



5 speed. Manual transmission 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> 5 speed. Manual transmission
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh lol I thought you meant like a stick to hit peoples cars or beat people LMFAO!!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## trell959 (Jul 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!
> 
> An hour left at work :crying:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes sir. I live like an hour away from there.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Come to California, then complain about driving! Or drive to downtown LA in bumper to bumper traffic..* with a stick! *
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



This came to mind when I read Mexicans and stick :cyclops:


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

Sony Sketch

.......







.......

????

Profit? 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> This came to mind when I read Mexicans and stick :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Lmao!!!!







boborone said:


> Sony Sketch
> 
> .......
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like that :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2012)

Me Gusta!





Sent from the Pool


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sony Sketch
> 
> .......
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





trell959 said:


> Lmao!!!!
> 
> 
> I like that :thumbup:
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, you two aren't invited to my birthday party next year.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Me Gusta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What game is that? Looks very familiar...







LordManhattan said:


> Okay, you two aren't invited to my birthday party next year.

Click to collapse



But why? D:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What game is that? Looks very familiar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No sure if trolling me?

But anyway its warcraft 2


----------



## trell959 (Jul 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> No sure if trolling me?
> 
> But anyway its warcraft 2

Click to collapse



Never would've guessed 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TonyStark (Jul 19, 2012)

Out of respect I have removed, this should be a 2 way street!


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> But why? D:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You liked that font. I can't hang with people like you and Bobby Orone.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Okay, you two aren't invited to my birthday party next year.

Click to collapse



Why. I looked at that roboto and it was plain text. Nothing special at all. What do you use?

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2012)

tomween1 said:


> What have
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Complain about M_T_M trolling me


----------



## TonyStark (Jul 19, 2012)

Out of respect I have removed, this should be a 2 way street!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2012)

tomween1 said:


> we have your #

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You liked that font. I can't hang with people like you and Bobby Orone.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's right you can't hang with me






Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Why. I looked at that roboto and it was plain text. Nothing special at all. What do you use?
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



That's the point. It's a font that's easy to read. "Creative" fonts are fine to use in some areas, but not system wide, then it'll look like something Disney would do.

But what the hell, it's your phone so i'm not sure why i'm standing and screaming at my phone 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> That's right you can't hang with me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're my best friend! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2012)

tomween1 said:


> we have your #

Click to collapse



BTW who the F*CK are you?  

Your not in the mafia list


----------



## TonyStark (Jul 19, 2012)

Out of respect I have removed, this should be a 2 way street!


----------



## trell959 (Jul 19, 2012)

tomween1 said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 19, 2012)

tomween1 said:


> we have your #

Click to collapse



We, pale face? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> BTW who the F*CK are you?
> 
> Your not in the mafia list

Click to collapse



I think he's the one who was belly aching lil girl crying in the RC forum about not understanding this thread. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

tomween1 said:


>

Click to collapse



Speaka English 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Speaka English
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



+1 noob!!!


----------



## trell959 (Jul 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> BTW who the F*CK are you?
> 
> Your not in the mafia list

Click to collapse



One of the guys in the RC forum who was wondering about this thread. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TonyStark (Jul 19, 2012)

Out of respect I have removed, this should be a 2 way street!


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> One of the guys in the RC forum who was wondering about this thread.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Whats to wonder about? Wat is the coolest people in the world

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2012)

tomween1 said:


> y:cyclops:

Click to collapse



Because the MAFIA SAID SO


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

tomween1 said:


> y:cyclops:

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bMLrA_0O5I&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Whats to wonder about? Wat is the coolest people in the world
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Look who I caught posting about it 



conantroutman said:


> They've had about 3 different versions of that thread, each for a new" don".
> It's just a bunch of the OT regulars talking crap....
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TonyStark (Jul 19, 2012)

Out of respect I have removed, this should be a 2 way street!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Look who I caught posting about it
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I saw that in the screenshot earlier LOL he does speak the truth tho 

Also what RC thread? IRC thread? or what?


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 19, 2012)

tomween1 said:


> my apologies ma'am

Click to collapse



Bwaaaaaaaaahahaha

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2012)

tomween1 said:


> my apologies ma'am

Click to collapse



How dare YOU!!!!!!! GTFO NAO!!!! 

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Bwaaaaaaaaahahaha
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Shut up M_T_M or should I bring the hot dogs back


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

Tom y u no compensate for short comings somewhere else.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I saw that in the screenshot earlier LOL he does speak the truth tho
> 
> Also what RC thread? IRC thread? or what?

Click to collapse



Recognized Contributor forum. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Tom y u no compensate for short cummings somewhere else.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



You made a typo I fixed it 

too far?


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> How dare YOU!!!!!!! GTFO NAO!!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do your worst you troll! I'm immune to your attacks... plus.. someone just called you a lady so ha ha

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## TonyStark (Jul 19, 2012)

Out of respect I have removed, this should be a 2 way street!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Do your worst you troll! I'm immune to your attacks... plus.. someone just called you a lady so ha ha
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Are you immune from banning me if it gets too crazy  

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 PM ----------




tomween1 said:


> ok.... now you can't see me

Click to collapse



YIKES I SEE DEAD PEOPLE!!!!!


----------



## TonyStark (Jul 19, 2012)

Out of respect I have removed, this should be a 2 way street!


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> One of the guys in the RC forum who was wondering about this thread.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



LOL, i can't wait for his report.

"The mafia is MEAN!"

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Are you immune from banning me if it gets too crazy
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope none of that. I said I was done trolling you and I'm sticking to it. if you do something that warrants a ban.. So be it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Nope none of that. I said I was done trolling you and I'm sticking to it. if you do something that warrants a ban.. So be it
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hmm intersting, What if I have a Ban pardon?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Nope none of that. I said I was done trolling you and I'm sticking to it. if you do something that warrants a ban.. So be it
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Search your feelings young padawan, you know it to be true. Ban him.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TonyStark (Jul 19, 2012)

Out of respect I have removed, this should be a 2 way street!


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hmm intersting, What if I have a Ban pardon?

Click to collapse



Thou shall not tempt MTM
Let us go back to the topic at hand c

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jul 19, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Search your feelings young padawan, you know it to be true. Ban him.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse








Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

tomween1 said:


> are you talkin???? I did'nt see you there little man

Click to collapse



It's OK tommyswenis, you'll grow up some day and move from mommy's basement. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

I see it like when the boy from Powder the movie first hit the light of day. Ahhhhh the pain!!!!!!! As she's yelling at you "nooooooo, they're all gonna laugh at you"!

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I know right!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TonyStark (Jul 19, 2012)

Out of respect I have removed, this should be a 2 way street!


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 19, 2012)

We got a situation here! Go get the camera!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 19, 2012)

tomween1 said:


> and I'll be looking for you when I do little man

Click to collapse



Say...I do believe you are about to cross a line that might get you in trouble mate. Why don't you quit whole you are ahead before I have to get involved? Capisce? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 19, 2012)

You girls play nicely now because I'm ****ing hammered and might just ban you all for teh lulz. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 19, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> You girls play nicely now because I'm ****ing hammered and might just ban you all for teh lulz.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Dooooooooooo Eeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> LOL, i can't wait for his report.
> 
> "The mafia is MEAN!"
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Haha it's bound to happen 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 19, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> You girls play nicely now because I'm ****ing hammered and might just ban you all for teh lulz.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Drunk Conan is best Conan!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 19, 2012)

Also, **** this ****ing swear filter. Worst thing xda ever did.... 

Apart from adding android devices obviously. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## TonyStark (Jul 19, 2012)

Out of respect I have removed, this should be a 2 way street!


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 19, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Also, **** this ****ing swear filter. Worst thing xda ever did....
> 
> Apart from adding android devices obviously.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Okay, you're about to cross a line here. I don't want to call MTM.

Okay, i'm kidding.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

tomween1 said:


> :cyclops:?:cyclops:​
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------
> 
> hahahahaha

Click to collapse



Bye bye sweetcheeks. See you later. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 19, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Drunk Conan is best Conan!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm not even that drunk. Look no typos...  







LordManhattan said:


> Okay, you're about to cross a line here. I don't want to call MTM.
> 
> Okay, i'm kidding.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Come at me bro! 


Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 19, 2012)

Not sure Tom knows that his RC title will be taken from him with or without a ban.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 19, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Come at me bro!
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



No thanks, i'll stay right here 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

I have a bro love for drunk ctm. That dude is awesomesauce. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

tomween1 said:


> :cyclops:?:cyclops:​
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------
> 
> hahahahaha thanks Batman

Click to collapse



Ohohohoooo I see your edit. Trolling SMs is no bueno idea. Especially one who is drunk and loves the ban button. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TonyStark (Jul 19, 2012)

Out of respect I have removed, this should be a 2 way street!


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey Conan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BRv9wGf5pk&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

tomween1 said:


> this is so much fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thinks you gots a purdy mouth there boy. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TonyStark (Jul 19, 2012)

Out of respect I have removed, this should be a 2 way street!


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 19, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> No thanks, i'll stay right here
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Spoilsport...  







boborone said:


> I have a bro love for drunk ctm. That dude is awesomesauce.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Right back atcha...  






boborone said:


> Ohohohoooo I see your edit. Trolling SMs is no bueno idea. Especially one who is drunk and loves the ban button.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Trolling SMs is muy bueno and you know what, I can't even remember the last time I banned someone. I'm all about peace, love, harmony and all that ****....  

Except ten post spammers, they need to GTFO. 

On that note, time to sleep and get the hell out of this thread before a Mafia beatdown ensues... I might be an SM but I still don't wanna get on the wrong side of you weirdos. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey Conan
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BRv9wGf5pk&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Bahahaha forgot about that. Funny thing is, that's the riff I used to use to sound check my keys at gigs. 

TrueStory.jpg

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

tomween1 said:


> Hahahaha you funny little girl

Click to collapse



Dadading ding ding ding ding ding ding ding

Lemme hear you squeal like pig 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2012)

Drinking and vacation starts nao!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from the Pool


----------



## TonyStark (Jul 19, 2012)

Out of respect I have removed, this should be a 2 way street!


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gLN3QoN-q8&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Drinking and vacation starts nao!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You said you were fat  you have skinny as hell fingers for a fat guy.:what:

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

tomween1 said:


> BOI

Click to collapse



Putting a hat on doesn't make you any less emo

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> You said you were fat  you have skinny as hell fingers for a fat guy.:what:
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



The f*ck? I never said I was fat didn't u see my pic in the off topic photos of xdaers

Sent from the Pool


----------



## TonyStark (Jul 19, 2012)

Out of respect I have removed, this should be a 2 way street!


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> The f*ck? I never said I was fat didn't u see my pic in the off topic photos of xdaers
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



No I didn't. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> You said you were fat  you have skinny as hell fingers for a fat guy.:what:
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Lol, David is tall and skinny 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

tomween1 said:


> thanks for the heads up chumly

Click to collapse



I see you're still in the corner. How's the wallpaper taste?

Kick rocks son. Put those size 7s to use. Assholes and elbows. Walk it out. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> I find one I like, flash it, and the size is HUGE. Then the ones that are small, are fugly. I want a good looking small font. Big size fonts are big on a 4.5 screen.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Big fonts, are not big on a 4.7 (HOX) or 4.8 (SGSIII) screen when you have HD resolution. They aren't even that big on the qHD screen of the Amaze. They are big however....on that 800x480 screen you're rocking.

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 19, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Lol, David is tall and skinny
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm the fat ass, remember?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Big fonts, are not big on a 4.7 (HOX) or 4.8 (SGSIII) screen when you have HD resolution. They aren't even that big on the qHD screen of the Amaze. They are big however....on that 800x480 screen you're rocking.
> 
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....

Click to collapse



Ohhhhoo ok now you making the 3 look good. Not $500 good yet though.







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah, I'm the fat ass, remember?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



You're not fat, just easy to see 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ohhhhoo ok now you making the 3 look good. Not $500 good yet though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seriously. These high res screens are freakin nerdgasmic...  

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by boborone<br />
> > Ohhhhoo ok now you making the 3 look good. Not $500 good yet though.<br />
> > <br />
> > <br />
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse




Eh I know. But I make about a quarter of what I used to. But I found out today that my cousin wants me to manage his business. Pay me more. I've already gotten a $3 raise in the month I've been here. So maybe I'll stick it out and get back to buying all my tech toys like I used to. I've actually been making small side money by buying phones off dopeheads and unlocking them to sell on Craigslist. That's how I have the phones I have now. Kinda keeps me liking the SGSII I use as my daily driver. 
But, my next tech purchase will be a camera and then an 11" air. The two things I've drooled over for months now. So a new phone will have to wait for some time now.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey senior Mafia

Take a gander at the last couple posts in the banned thread. Who is that?

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey senior Mafia
> 
> Take a gander at the last couple posts in the banned thread. Who is that?
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Jeallen0 is a retired mafia member I think. Idk, who the heck the other joker is...

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ew04ZCWZNo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ew04ZCWZNo&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Ehhw

Over produced screamo

Son I am disappoint

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ehhw
> 
> Over produced screamo
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its not really overproduced. And I like the clean vocals.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey senior Mafia
> 
> Take a gander at the last couple posts in the banned thread. Who is that?
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



I have seen him before I think he is an old mafia member? 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



WTF?

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 19, 2012)

Numero dos







Sent from the Pool


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2012)

Ridiculously photogenic Moon-Doggie is ridiculously photogenic. 




Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> WTF?
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Called ciclids. Get an invasion every year. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Called ciclids. Get an invasion every year.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Ewwwwww. 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ewwwwww.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Should see what eats em. They look bees, but their bodies are the size of your thumb. Huuuge mofos. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Should see what eats em. They look bees, but their bodies are the size of your thumb. Huuuge mofos.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Ewwwwww (squared)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Should see what eats em. They look bees, but their bodies are the size of your thumb. Huuuge mofos.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



We have those in my yard! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2012)

8500 postssssssssssssss!!






Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 19, 2012)

My brother in law sent me this after seeing a pic of my little Sophia.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My brother in law sent me this after seeing a pic of my little Sophia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Babysquatch 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 19, 2012)

What a night 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

Hahaha

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What a night
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'll drink to that...  In fact I already am, hair of the dog going down a treat. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 19, 2012)

AM bump.

Morning all. I tired.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 19, 2012)

No points on my license, but $439 later -_______-

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> No points on my license, but $439 later -_______-
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Did you park in a handicap spot?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Did you park in a handicap spot?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



No. I "ran a stop sign" 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> No. I "ran a stop sign"
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Sounds like a high fine for that!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> No. I "ran a stop sign"
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Stupid noob driver is stupid.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 19, 2012)

I'll just leave this here... again...






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 19, 2012)

Eff you guys. I stopped or I would have gotten hit. Asshats

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 19, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 19, 2012)

If it makes you feel better watt, when I get home from vacation, I have to pay for an out of state speeding ticket from 10 years ago.  $384. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 19, 2012)

for those of you wondering... I'm still alive


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 19, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> for those of you wondering... I'm still alive

Click to collapse



Actually we were just about to take a vote on who should replace you, once we found your body.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Actually we were just about to take a vote on who should replace you, once we found your body.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



you won't get rid of me that easily jase 
I was just too busy with exams... but now they're over


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Actually we were just about to take a vote on who should replace you, once we found your body.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



We were waiting for the body  I just made my campaign sign. :banghead:

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 19, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> you won't get rid of me that easily jase
> I was just too busy with exams... but now they're over

Click to collapse



Congrats man 

But this sucks, Finally just got the poll set up 

---------- Post added at 07:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 PM ----------

Anyone here daulboot? Just occured to me to give it ago with a sens rom  Half a gig though


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Congrats man
> 
> But this sucks, Finally just got the poll set up
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



really? who were the ones who dared to defy my powah?


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Congrats man
> 
> But this sucks, Finally just got the poll set up
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've thought about running a stock work ROM and a fun ROM but two much work. I do dual boot my Touch Pro. WM 6.5 EnergyRom and XDAndroid.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 19, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> really? who were the ones who dared to defy my powah?

Click to collapse



Not me your Don'ness :silly: 

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------




boborone said:


> I've thought about running a stock work ROM and a fun ROM but two much work. I do dual boot my Touch Pro. WM 6.5 EnergyRom and XDAndroid.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Fair enough 

Ah Awesome  You ever use the TP?


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> I've thought about running a stock work ROM and a fun ROM but two much work. I do dual boot my Touch Pro. WM 6.5 EnergyRom and XDAndroid.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



the good old HaRet... I used to dual boot wm6.5 and android too on my kaiser

now, I'm trying to compile jb compiling jb like a Don.. oh wait, I AM the Don 
and considering that lots of things need to be fixed, I'm considering of dual booting it wth cm9


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 19, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> the good old HaRet... I used to dual boot wm6.5 and android too on my kaiser
> 
> now, I'm trying to compile jb compiling jb like a Don.. oh wait, I AM the Don
> and considering that lots of things need to be fixed, I'm considering of dual booting it wth cm9

Click to collapse



lol  The only JB ROM I can find for the SGS2 has hit it's bandwidth limit, So no Jellybean for me, Also, Can anyone get on this site or is it down?

http://www.slimroms.com/changelogdownloadlink.htm

Thanks


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol  The only JB ROM I can find for the SGS2 has hit it's bandwidth limit, So no Jellybean for me, Also, Can anyone get on this site or is it down?
> 
> http://www.slimroms.com/changelogdownloadlink.htm
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Be a man Max. you have a decent pc, compile your own build


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 19, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Be a man Max. you have a decent pc, compile your own build

Click to collapse



Would I need Linux to do so?


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Would I need Linux to do so?

Click to collapse



yes. preferably ubuntu 10.04 
more here http://source.android.com/source/initializing.html


----------



## trell959 (Jul 19, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> yes. preferably ubuntu 10.04
> more here http://source.android.com/source/initializing.html

Click to collapse



Are you still on 12.04?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Are you still on 12.04?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm on 12.04 , but the compilebox is on 10.04 

Edit: I'm actually on Mint 13


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 19, 2012)

Cheers dude, But looking at that... I can wait  

Buut... Maybe i might atleast install Ubuntu into a VM


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not me your Don'ness :silly:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. Mot on gsm anymore :thumbdown:







dexter93 said:


> the good old HaRet... I used to dual boot wm6.5 and android too on my kaiser
> 
> now, I'm trying to compile jb compiling jb like a Don.. oh wait, I AM the Don
> and considering that lots of things need to be fixed, I'm considering of dual booting it wth cm9

Click to collapse



Oh hells yeah. But you know it's not really dual booting. Just calls the cab at the end of Wm boot.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> No. Mot on gsm anymore :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes, I know... but that was only for a short period of time. last time I resurrected the kaiser, I got android on NAND ad got rid of wm


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> yes, I know... but that was only for a short period of time. last time I resurrected the kaiser, I got android on NAND ad got rid of wm

Click to collapse



Dude I'm still scared to mess with emmc on a WM device. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude I'm still scared to mess with emmc on a WM device.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



emmc? I dont think there is one wm device with emmc... good old nand


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> emmc? I dont think there is one wm device with emmc... good old nand

Click to collapse



OK OK see....... I don't even have terminology right. I'm not messing with it.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 19, 2012)

I should make memes more often. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## - Swift - (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm taking over this thread!!

Typed by my SEXY™ fingers!


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 19, 2012)

- Swift - said:


> I'm taking over this thread!!
> 
> Typed by my SEXY™ fingers!

Click to collapse



Another RC wanting attention I reckon ? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Another RC wanting attention I reckon ?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



RC? 

Either way ... No.jpg 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## - Swift - (Jul 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Another RC wanting attention I reckon ?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse








Typed by my SEXY™ fingers!


----------



## trell959 (Jul 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> RC?
> 
> Either way ... No.jpg
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Recognized Contributor. Why doesn't anyone know this!? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Recognized Contributor. Why doesn't anyone know this!?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cheers 
I've never seen anyone use RC before  but now I know xD 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## trell959 (Jul 19, 2012)

- Swift - said:


> I'm taking over this thread!!
> 
> Typed by my SEXY™ fingers!

Click to collapse








Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

- Swift - said:


> I'm taking over this thread!!
> 
> Typed by my SEXY™ fingers!

Click to collapse



What's that I hear?.....

Footsteps .......

Go check it out.......

Kick rocks son. Move along. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

I think the new RC requisite should be you need more thanks than skinny. Until then, no more RCs in this thread, the token carlton and the don are enough. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2012)

- Swift - said:


> I'm taking over this thread!!
> 
> Typed by my SEXY™ fingers!

Click to collapse









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2012)

On another note....
Sparky made baked ziti................




















.......and it was really (really, really) good!


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2012)

Killed it.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> On another note....
> Sparky made baked ziti................
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pics or you are in a NY state of mind 

Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.


----------



## - Swift - (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm a cop

Sent from my ARCHOS 101G9 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> On another note....
> Sparky made baked ziti................
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He not normally cook? Tell Lisa I love cooking. 

On another note I just got passed by this





Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

Now this






Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 19, 2012)

- Swift - said:


> I'm a cop
> 
> Sent from my ARCHOS 101G9 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse








Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Pics or you are in a NY state of mind
> 
> Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.

Click to collapse








Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2012)

- Swift - said:


> I'm a cop
> 
> Sent from my ARCHOS 101G9 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse










And......
I have a cop car.
What's your point?
 
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> He not normally cook? Tell Lisa I love cooking.
> 
> On another note I just got passed by this
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not really.
He made stuffed shells once. They were good as well.
I do 99.7% of the cooking. 
I cook everything. (He seems to only make,"italian")
I will tell Lisa you said hi as well. 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 19, 2012)

- Swift - said:


> I'm a cop

Click to collapse



F*ck the police.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> F*ck the police.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



With a sledgehammer 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## - Swift - (Jul 20, 2012)

You guys are sick minded!
I'm a copper Daniel! (Wow, jumping to conclusions...tut..tut..,)

Sent from my ARCHOS 101G9 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## boborone (Jul 20, 2012)

3 counties and 40 miles later. We still together 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## boborone (Jul 20, 2012)

Bye bye traffic buddy





Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> I think the new RC requisite should be you need more thanks than skinny. Until then, no more RCs in this thread, the token carlton and the don are enough.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> He not normally cook? Tell Lisa I love cooking.
> 
> On another note I just got passed by this
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And I thought jordanian roads were too steep


----------



## boborone (Jul 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> And I thought jordanian roads were too steep

Click to collapse









---------- Post added at 08:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------

Just saw this sticky:

"Please do not use the Off-topic forum as a means to boost your post count. If this happens, your posts will be deleted without warning."

We're all ****ed!

---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 PM ----------

Ok, so deleted all the white trash and people/family I don't talk to irl on my fb. Took the friends list down to about 30 ppl to 53. Started wondering why it was so high. Looked at what was left, it's mostly bars and such around town. If it wasn't for people like George Takei, I'd delete all together. I never post, just hit up to see what's going on in some of the feeds I follow. And even then it's about twice a month. And lord has already proven to me that even though mine is completely private, you can still view what all I like and who my friends are. Seems kinda against the point of private to me.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> ---------- Post added at 08:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------
> 
> Just saw this sticky:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You defriended (not a word?) Pipsqueak?


HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....


----------



## boborone (Jul 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You defriended (not a word?) Pipsqueak?
> 
> 
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....

Click to collapse



No ma'am I didn't. You maxipad, Robin Hood, the bassist, shooter and others are all still there


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....


----------



## boborone (Jul 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....

Click to collapse



pfft........boosted io


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 20, 2012)

HELLO

goodnight


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 20, 2012)

made the jump to jellybean, i love it


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> pfft........boosted io

Click to collapse



No. Faux kernel (no overclock, undervolt) and Viper ROM
(time to change the sig on the One X in the xda app....)
Megusta.jpg




Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> pfft........boosted io

Click to collapse



Here I just ran quadrant on my gnex with severe overclocking:






Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Here I just ran quadrant on my gnex with severe overclocking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Holy cow! That sir is pure insanity!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2012)

'afternoon


----------



## trell959 (Jul 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> 'afternoon

Click to collapse



Morning! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Here I just ran quadrant on my gnex with severe overclocking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







^9000.
What's your point?

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



how's life?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> how's life?

Click to collapse



Hey bro!


HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey bro!
> 
> 
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

Click to collapse



sup sis


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

Click to collapse



Impressive  I'll get a score later 
Hey guys 

edit: Just below an Evo 3d... For some reason


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Impressive  I'll get a score later
> Hey guys
> 
> edit: Just below an Evo 3d... For some reason

Click to collapse



Hey maz


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse








Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey maz

Click to collapse



How are you Huz?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 20, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> How are you Huz?

Click to collapse








Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> How are you Huz?

Click to collapse



bored and nothing to do


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 20, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> bored and nothing to do

Click to collapse



Awh unlucky man  

Also Holiday starts today


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awh unlucky man
> 
> Also Holiday starts today

Click to collapse



awesome mate, make sure you enjoy it

holiday is in about 2 to 3 weeks here hopefully


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> bored and nothing to do

Click to collapse



Get a job, that's what you should do!! :cyclops:


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 20, 2012)

It's friday aka beerday! What are you people drinking today?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> awesome mate, make sure you enjoy it
> 
> holiday is in about 2 to 3 weeks here hopefully

Click to collapse



Cheers man 

Also.. Hopefully? 


M_T_M said:


> Get a job, that's what you should do!! :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Pfft.. Jobs


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Get a job, that's what you should do!! :cyclops:

Click to collapse



I already have college to f___ me up


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 20, 2012)

guys

guuuys

GUYS

I GET MY GALAXY SIII TOMORROW


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 20, 2012)

Sweet man!  Congrats  What colour?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 20, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet man!  Congrats  What colour?

Click to collapse



White, because that Pebble Blue is mediocre (and my tablet is that color); the red was cool, but I don't want to wait.


----------



## boborone (Jul 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> It's friday aka beerday! What are you people drinking today?

Click to collapse








Something cheap for the road 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 20, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> White, because that Pebble Blue is mediocre (and my tablet is that color); the red was cool, but I don't want to wait.

Click to collapse



Nice man ;D how long 'till the red's out anyway? but have fun with the new phone


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> guys
> 
> guuuys
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pfffft. What took you so long? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 20, 2012)

This was just posted in the ban thread, lol:



Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> This was just posted in the ban thread, lol:
> 
> View attachment 1211145
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I stoleded it. 
Thanks. 
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Something cheap for the road
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Your check engine light seems to be upset due to the quality of teh beer mate :silly::cyclops:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 20, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Your check engine light seems to be upset due to the quality of teh beer mate :silly::cyclops:

Click to collapse



I resemble that remark.








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 20, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Your check engine light seems to be upset due to the quality of teh beer mate :silly::cyclops:

Click to collapse



well no catalytic converter and egr valve will do that


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## boborone (Jul 20, 2012)

Better 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## boborone (Jul 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> well no catalytic converter and egr valve will do that

Click to collapse



Dude the sct tuner keeps jacking up. I delete the o2 sensor and it comes back.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## boborone (Jul 20, 2012)

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## boborone (Jul 20, 2012)

Happy hour has tip jar surveys. Today's is mel Gibson sagas. Proud to say I came up with them.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Better
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Boo........

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2012)

I
Am
Officially..............  














Drunk. 

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## boborone (Jul 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Boo........
> 
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

Click to collapse



Y boo!

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Y boo!
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Maybe because the glass is still sorta full? 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## boborone (Jul 20, 2012)

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


>

Click to collapse



Bronies unite!

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Bronies unite!
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse





Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Something cheap for the road
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Wait, are you drinking and driving? What state in Narnia are you from again?


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 21, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Wait, are you drinking and driving? What state in Narnia are you from again?

Click to collapse









Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.

Click to collapse



Well, that DOES explain a lot.. well.. everything  Not judging you Texan people. Love you. Except for the drunk driving.. and occasional racism..and homophobic  behaviour. 

Not judging Boborone though. He's a good man.


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 21, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Well, that DOES explain a lot.. well.. everything  Not judging you Texan people. Love you. Except for the drunk driving.. and occasional racism..and homophobic  behaviour.
> 
> Not judging Boborone though. He's a good man.

Click to collapse



And don't forget mowing the lawn shirtless on a 110 degrees day 

Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.


----------



## boborone (Jul 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> And don't forget mowing the lawn shirtless on a 110 degrees day
> 
> Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.

Click to collapse



My girl from NJ said she's never seen so many people drink and before she came down here. She been all the north and Toronto area.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> And don't forget mowing the lawn shirtless on a 110 degrees day
> 
> Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.

Click to collapse



Okay, first of all, NEVER mix CTRL + T (New tab in Chrome) with CTRL + P (Print). I'll never get that minute back. I hate you all. 

Second, i wouldn't mind doing that - for five minutes. 110 degrees (43 celsius) is TO DAMN HIGH! 90 degrees (F) is fine.


----------



## boborone (Jul 21, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Okay, first of all, NEVER mix CTRL + T (New tab in Chrome) with CTRL + P (Print). I'll never get that minute back. I hate you all.
> 
> Second, i wouldn't mind doing that - for five minutes. 110 degrees (43 celsius) is TO DAMN HIGH! 90 degrees (F) is fine.

Click to collapse








Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 21, 2012)

Couple more hours til drunken mini-golf.  Scored a 62 last time...hope to beat that tonight.:beer:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 21, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



That's normal man. I remember some years ago we had over 30 days with over 100 degrees every single day 
 plus 30 days without a single drop of rain 

Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.


----------



## boborone (Jul 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> That's normal man. I remember some years ago we had over 30 days with over 100 degrees every single day
> plus 30 days without a single drop of rain
> 
> Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.

Click to collapse



When I was in rehab in Vernon, we had 90 something days of 100+ on a row and 60 something days of 110+ in a row. Not total, just in a row. Vernon is only a couple hours from here.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2012)

Sparky is mad.

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## boborone (Jul 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky is mad.
> 
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

Click to collapse



What'd you do 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## boborone (Jul 21, 2012)

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> That's normal man. I remember some years ago we had *over 30 days with over 100 degrees every single day*
> plus 30 days without a single drop of rain
> 
> Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.

Click to collapse





boborone said:


> When I was in rehab in Vernon, *we had 90 something days of 100+ on a row* and 60 something days of 110+ in a row. Not total, just in a row. Vernon is only a couple hours from here.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Sorry, that's just too much. If i want temperatures over 100, i'll just take a trip to the french riviera or something. One week later, i'm DONE. 

Again, 90 is just fine up here


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> What'd you do
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



He has.a job tonite, at 12:30 and one, at 9am....and I went out with lisa and sue while he did a job today at 4:30 pm.... 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## boborone (Jul 21, 2012)

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He has.a job tonite, at 12:30 and one, at 9am....and I went out with lisa and sue while he did a job today at 4:30 pm....
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



What are you, Lisa and Sue doing? Smashing cars? Robbing old people?


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pfffft. What took you so long?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been waiting on my upgrade. SOME OF US MAKE MINIMUM WAGE AT PART TIME JOBS OKAY

can't wait to root that *****, that's the first thing I'm doing


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What are you, Lisa and Sue doing? Smashing cars? Robbing old people?

Click to collapse



No. We had a drink.... (Or two) 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> I've been waiting on my upgrade. SOME OF US MAKE MINIMUM WAGE AT PART TIME JOBS OKAY
> 
> can't wait to root that *****, that's the first thing I'm doing

Click to collapse



be careful. There's a bug that's causing people to lose their imei number and no one is sure if it's cwm the no trip counter root method or something else. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. We had a drink.... (Or two)
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ill be Lisa's designated driver  

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## boborone (Jul 21, 2012)

Drag races at the track

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 21, 2012)

I shot a 60 in mini golf!  Beat my previous high score by 2!!..had a 12 pack in a backpack to make it more interesting.  I had 3 holes in one.  Not bad for a drunk asshole.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> be careful. There's a bug that's causing people to lose their imei number and no one is sure if it's cwm the no trip counter root method or something else.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Welp, maybe I should avoid root, then.

Still... no wifi toggle, battery 100% charged notification (is that fixed yet?), nagging wifi notifications... as much as I want the S3, this thing has some *****iness on stock.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 21, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Welp, maybe I should avoid root, then.
> 
> Still... no wifi toggle, battery 100% charged notification (is that fixed yet?), nagging wifi notifications... as much as I want the S3, this thing has some *****iness on stock.

Click to collapse



Back the IMEI up and you should be fine , (I think it's the same for the S3 as S2)


'Morning guys


----------



## boborone (Jul 21, 2012)

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 21, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Welp, maybe I should avoid root, then.
> 
> Still... no wifi toggle, battery 100% charged notification (is that fixed yet?), nagging wifi notifications... as much as I want the S3, this thing has some *****iness on stock.

Click to collapse



Just get a nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Jul 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Just get a nexus
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



No. 


Get the S3. Better phone.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> No.
> 
> 
> Get the S3. Better phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



With ****wiz you can't even tell there's 2gb ram. And the imei thing. Plus the Verizon locked bootloader 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Jul 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> With ****wiz you can't even tell there's 2gb ram. And the imei thing. Plus the Verizon locked bootloader
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



First of all. Touchwiz isn't a ram hog. It's never near a ram hog. Second, if he isn't rooting, why the hell does it matter? And for the record, your Nexus barely got aosp.......

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> First of all. Touchwiz isn't a ram hog. It's never near a ram hog. Second, if he isn't rooting, why the hell does it matter? And for the record, your Nexus barely got aosp.......
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And the s3 won't get it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Back the IMEI up and you should be fine , (I think it's the same for the S3 as S2)
> 
> 
> 'Morning guys

Click to collapse



No. It ifs not the same. The imei IS NOT CONTAINED IN THE EFS FOLDER ANYMORE!! It is  stored elsewhere on the device in some encrypted partition
Please do not post things unless you are sure you know what you are saying. The incorrect information you gave could potentially screw his device up.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> With ****wiz you can't even tell there's 2gb ram. And the imei thing. Plus the Verizon locked bootloader
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Don't get a Verizon consumer model.....get the dev version....
Also, with 2gb RAM you know you're future proof(ed)
I dislike TW but it's nowhere near the RAM hog Sense is (I still love Sense though....)
Oh and for the record....we have CM10 CM9 and an AOSP port..... 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> First of all. Touchwiz isn't a ram hog. It's never near a ram hog. Second, if he isn't rooting, why the hell does it matter? And for the record, your Nexus barely got aosp.......

Click to collapse



Barely got AOSP? Maybe you should refer to BD's post stating to not talk about things you don't understand or know about.

Because right now you and watt are like two 5 year olds arguing over who has the best lunchbox.

@trell The Verizon GNex has AOSP. Period. It has since day one, despite the conflict over CDMA vs GSM. So take your "barely got AOSP" and shove it up your a**.

@watt Just because the SGS3 comes with TouchWiz doesn't make it a bad device. These aren't the days of 500mhz single core processors where TouchWiz ran like ****. So stop being a Nexus snob.

@BD, thank you for having common sense when everyone else is stupid.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Barely got AOSP? Maybe you should refer to BD's post stating to not talk about things you don't understand or know about.
> 
> Because right now you and watt are like two 5 year olds arguing over who has the best lunchbox.
> 
> @trell The Verizon GNex has AOSP. Period. It has since day one, despite the conflict over CDMA vs GSM. So take your "barely got AOSP" and shove it up your a**.Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



The Verizon Nexus has NOT had AOSP support. Just because it runs a pure Google rom, doesn't mean it has AOSP support. Just like the Sprint Gnex, that still doesn't have AOSP.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The Verizon Nexus has NOT had AOSP support. Just because it runs a pure Google rom, doesn't mean it has AOSP support. Just like the Sprint Gnex, that still doesn't have AOSP.

Click to collapse



You're a retard.

The Verizon GNex had AOSP and then lost it. We had it in the beginning, but because of the conflict between CDMA and GSM support Google pulled it. More specifically the companies that owned the right to proprietary LTE and rotation sensors got mad at Google for distributing them, whereas the GSM versions did not have the same conflict.

We then got it back for Jelly Bean. So I reiterate. Shove your stupidity where the sun doesn't shine, because no one cares.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. It ifs not the same. The imei IS NOT CONTAINED IN THE EFS FOLDER ANYMORE!! It is  stored elsewhere on the device in some encrypted partition
> Please do not post things unless you are sure you know what you are saying. The incorrect information you gave could potentially screw his device up.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sorry  Hence the I think, but dude, Disregard my comment... Completley... 

'Evening guys


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sorry  Hence the I think, but dude, Disregard my comment... Completley...
> 
> 'Evening guys

Click to collapse



Evening Max, what ever happened to your avatar. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You're a retard.
> 
> The Verizon GNex had AOSP and then lost it. We had it in the beginning, but because of the conflict between CDMA and GSM support Google pulled it. More specifically the companies that owned the right to proprietary LTE and rotation sensors got mad at Google for distributing them, whereas the GSM versions did not have the same conflict.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Point proven- Verizon Gnex didn't have AOSP support for ICS. It doesn't matter if it did at one point. A pure Google 4.0 rom on a Verizon Gnex isn't a AOSP.


So as far as I'm concerned, the Verizon Nexus is finally a Nexus.....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Evening Max, what ever happened to your avatar.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Thanks for reminding me, I was going to change it but never got around to it just hit remove 

I need something to change it to.. Hmm.. Ideas anyone ??


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Point proven- Verizon Gnex didn't have AOSP support for ICS. It doesn't matter if it did at one point. A pure Google 4.0 rom on a Verizon Gnex isn't a AOSP.
> 
> 
> So as far as I'm concerned, the Verizon Nexus is finally a Nexus.....
> ...

Click to collapse



No your point was not proven. Can you read?

It was there for 4.0.1 and 4.0.2, it got pulled at 4.0.4, and brought back for 4.1 and 4.1.1.

So out of the last 5 AOSP releases cited we had support for 4 of them. So again, stop writing if you don't know how to read, count, or otherwise exhibit intellectual behavior. Point proven.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The Verizon Nexus has NOT had AOSP support. Just because it runs a pure Google rom, doesn't mean it has AOSP support. Just like the Sprint Gnex, that still doesn't have AOSP.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There's a difference between HAVING AOSP and AOSP SUPPORT. 
 Trell: like you (and others) I prefer GSM. However, it isn't an option for everyone. Verizon works in places other carriers don't. While AT&T are almost as large (and for the record AT&T works in the weirdest places) they have their issues too (being pretty evil as a Corp comes to mind....but I digress)
Look, I'm not a huge fan of Touchwiz, however the SGSIII is the device to beat at the moment AND THE BEAUTY OF XDA IS I DON'T HAVE RUN IT IF I DON'T WANT TO. (just as soon as this IMEI thing get ironed out)
Cam: While Nexus devices are awesome (I had two remember?) This iteration underwhelmed me (it's my opinion I'm entitled to it....deal with it)... Nexus devices are for the most part one of the best things about android....an easy to root device that had some of the best devs behind it ( the only thing is Verizon screwing with things like Google wallet just sucks. Period)
Edit: pure Google IS AOSP (CM is also...but it's better)
//end rant






Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Thanks for reminding me, I was going to change it but never got around to it just hit remove
> 
> I need something to change it to.. Hmm.. Ideas anyone ??

Click to collapse



Godzilla.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> No your point was not proven. Can you read?
> 
> It was there for 4.0.1 and 4.0.2, it got pulled at 4.0.4, and brought back for 4.1 and 4.1.1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It was PULLED= NO MORE AOSP support!!!! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Thanks for reminding me, I was going to change it but never got around to it just hit remove
> 
> I need something to change it to.. Hmm.. Ideas anyone ??

Click to collapse



Ponies?
Snowflake?
A rage face?
Spider-Man!!!
Yeah!
Spider-Man!
Doooo eeeeeeeeetttttt

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Thanks for reminding me, I was going to change it but never got around to it just hit remove
> 
> I need something to change it to.. Hmm.. Ideas anyone ??

Click to collapse



THIS





Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It was PULLED= NO MORE AOSP support!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



All caps is not going to make you sound more intelligent, or make your point more valid.

5 releases, 4 had/have support. That means 80%. So if 80% of your body was burned in a fire, the doctors would say your whole body was burned, not that there was no burn at all since 20% is okay.

Common sense for the win. Oh and they also would not say 80% burned is "barely" burned.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> All caps is not going to make you sound more intelligent, or make your point more valid.
> 
> 5 releases, 4 had/have support. That means 80%. So if 80% of your body was burned in a fire, the doctors would say your whole body was burned, not that because there was no burn at all since 20% is okay.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sigh. I'm sorry Jase.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sigh. I'm sorry Jase.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah. Me too.

Being right is hard.

Either way. Brohug.jpg?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> THIS
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This definitely. In fact we should all change our avatar to this. Lolol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yeah. Me too.
> 
> Being right is hard.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haha.

No homo. Lolol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Godzilla.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse





Babydoll25 said:


> Ponies?
> Snowflake?
> A rage face?
> Spider-Man!!!
> ...

Click to collapse










:silly::silly:


----------



## trell959 (Jul 21, 2012)

F*uck you Yamaha 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> :silly::silly:

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> F*©k you Yamaha
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wut? 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jul 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wut?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



The main reason why the Galaxy s II and Note doesn't have Jelly Bean right now. Actually, it is the only reason.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It was PULLED= NO MORE AOSP support!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And now its back!!!! Y u no read!!!!!!





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 21, 2012)

Mafia....






U jelly   ??


----------



## trell959 (Jul 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Mafia....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. Because I'll have my Note 10.1 


Jk. Very jelly 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> No. Because I'll have my Note 10.1
> 
> 
> Jk. Very jelly
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like it shall be an awesome Tablet  But cheers man  

Now to get a USB OTG cable so I can use a USB and then find a case


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 21, 2012)

>just got my S3

>log on XDA

>people arguing like ten year olds

guys what happened to us YOU'RE TEARING US APART

In other news, I want to marry this phone.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 21, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> >just got my S3
> 
> >log on XDA
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's over now :silly:

.. I take it you like the phone then?


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> That's over now :silly:
> 
> .. I take it you like the phone then?

Click to collapse



Loooove it. Say, if I root but don't flash a new ROM or anything, do I still need to wipe? I don't remember.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 21, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Loooove it. Say, if I root but don't flash a new ROM or anything, do I still need to wipe? I don't remember.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



I don't remember having to for my S2, but as BD says, wait until they've fixed the IMEI issue before rooting, I don't know enough so I'd reccomend you go and have a read :good:


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 21, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> >just got my S3
> 
> >log on XDA
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Jul 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



S3 is a great phone. The only reason I don't have one is because I'm waiting for the Note 2.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> S3 is a great phone. The only reason I don't have one is because I'm waiting for the Note 2.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It doesn't impress me. My nexus still "feels" faster

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Jul 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> It doesn't impress me. My nexus still "feels" faster
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



The problem with the S3: It wasn't a big jump like the S1 to S2 was.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The problem with the S3: It wasn't a big jump like the S1 to S2 was.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Exactly. And they still put twiz on it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm waiting until Intel releases quad core Medfield, so I can run full Windows 8 on my phone. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Exactly. And they still put twiz on it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



What the hell are they supposed to put on it? That's like getting a One x and wondering why it runs Sense. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What the hell are they supposed to put on it? That's like getting a One x and wondering why it runs Sense.

Click to collapse



The could do like the Lava Xolo X900 and leave it as stock Android.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 21, 2012)

To be fair though, I'm sure there are people out there who buy a phone purely because it has Touchwiz UI


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> To be fair though, I'm sure there are people out there who buy a phone purely because it has Touchwiz UI

Click to collapse



0.000001%

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Loooove it. Say, if I root but don't flash a new ROM or anything, do I still need to wipe? I don't remember.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Be careful we don't know what's causing the imei bug. It COULD BE THE NO TRIP ROOT METHOD IT COULD BE CWM.... WE DON'T KNOW YET. If you don't want an expensive phoneless phone....WAIT! 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> It doesn't impress me. My nexus still "feels" faster
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



How the heck do you know what the SGSIII "feels" like? 
And don't you dare say I played with one in the store....those demo units SUCK!
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> How the heck do you know what the SGSIII "feels" like?
> And don't you dare say I played with one in the store....those demo units SUCK!
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Verizon store? And it wasn't a demo unit. It came out of a box. I have connections 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Don approves of birdy memes. Congrats Babydoll



Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 22, 2012)

While I have some gripes with this thing (100% charged pop-up, wifi always ongoing, some other things), I'm pretty damn satisfied.

Wish I got 4G in my town, though. Must be city only. :<

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Verizon store? And it wasn't a demo unit. It came out of a box. I have connections
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Still. 
My SGSIII flies bro. 
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2012)

The fireflies @ St Ann's Festival....
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2012)

Slightly better pic
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Still.
> My SGSIII flies bro.
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



As dies my nexus on jellybean with half yer specs

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 22, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> While I have some gripes with this thing (100% charged pop-up, wifi always ongoing, some other things), I'm pretty damn satisfied.
> 
> Wish I got 4G in my town, though. Must be city only. :<
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Verizon or att

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Jul 22, 2012)

She's clean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Verizon or att
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



>model number in signature >Google at your fingertips COME ON MAN

Verizon.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> She's clean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's one good looking car! Only cool people have cars like that.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> That's one good looking car! Only cool people have cars like that.

Click to collapse



Flush. I need to lower mine a bit more in the back. Is yours stick? I need fog lights like yours! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Flush. I need to lower mine a bit more in the back. Is yours stick?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sure is and yeah I'm running on Tein basics. They are worn out now though, I might swap them for some Megan coilovers. Do you like the amber inserts in the stock headlights? I took them out of mine.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Sure is and yeah I'm running on Tein basics. They are worn out now though, I might swap them for some Megan coilovers. Do you like the amber inserts in the stock headlights? I took them out of mine.

Click to collapse



I never really cared for em. Your header crack yet? My stock ones cracked a few weeks ago, looking for some more. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I never really cared for em. Your header crack yet? My stock ones cracked a few weeks ago, looking for some more.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



They are really easy to take out. There are a lot of DIY's for our car on honda-tech. 

Nah I haven't cracked mine yet and I'm up at 140k miles. How did you wind up cracking yours?


----------



## trell959 (Jul 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> They are really easy to take out. There are a lot of DIY's for our car on honda-tech.
> 
> Nah I haven't cracked mine yet and I'm up at 140k miles. How did you wind up cracking yours?

Click to collapse



Just the miles I guess. The chassis and bottom end are sitting on 215k . Top end has about 40k

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Just the miles I guess. The chassis and bottom end are sitting on 215k . Top end has about 40k
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ahh okay, that makes sense. That is a lot of miles. Are you going to do a regular K swap or a frankenstein K in it?


----------



## trell959 (Jul 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Ahh okay, that makes sense. That is a lot of miles. Are you going to do a regular K swap or a frankenstein K in it?

Click to collapse



If I even K swap, I'd be a K20a. In saving up for an S2000 though 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Verizon or att
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Sounds like Verizon. They are the only ones with the annoying wifi pop up 

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> If I even K swap, I'd be a K20a. In saving up for an S2000 though
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Makes sense, like I said before I'm basically done with my EM2. A S2K would be a sweet car to move up to. The EM2 is just too slow no matter what you do to it.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Makes sense, like I said before I'm basically done with my EM2. A S2K would be a sweet car to move up to. The EM2 is just too slow no matter what you do to it.

Click to collapse



It is too slow. Very under powered. I regret getting an EM2, I would've been happier with an EK, EM1, or EJ8, DC2.... S2k is bad ass man. Power keeps rising all the way up to 8k. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It is too slow. Very under powered. I regret getting at EM2, I would've been happier with an EK, EM1, or EJ8. S2k is bad ass man. Power keeps rising all the way up to 8k.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah I regret getting mine too. 

You should try to get a S2K imported, lol, a RHD S2K would be soo pimp!


----------



## trell959 (Jul 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yeah I regret getting mine too.
> 
> You should try to get a S2K imported, lol, a RHD S2K would be soo pimp!

Click to collapse



That would be soo bad ass!!! But if I had the money to import an s2000, I'd go ahead and import an r34 or an rx7. Ahh choices choices 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2012)

Sparky is yelling at his phone, cuz (the) Google Maps AI "chick" is mispronouncing "Demarest" Deh-MA-Rest not Deh-Mar-REST....       

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> That would be soo bad ass!!! But if I had the money to import an s2000, I'd go ahead and import an r34 or an rx7. Ahh choices choices
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Importing a RX7 actually isn't as expensive as you'd think. You can get an FC maybe an early model FD imported for around 10K.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 22, 2012)

I am soooooo pissed.

Got home from vacation to find 2 dead dogs.  I'm going to visit our housesitter tomorrow.  Omg, you have no idea how much rage I'm filled with right now.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I am soooooo pissed.
> 
> Got home from vacation to find 2 dead dogs.  I'm going to visit our housesitter tomorrow.  Omg, you have no idea how much rage I'm filled with right now.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Damn...I'm really sorry to hear that dude. I hope you sue the crap out of that housesitter.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Importing a RX7 actually isn't as expensive as you'd think. You can get an FC maybe an early model FD imported for around 10K.

Click to collapse



I was talking to a guy with an imported EG, and he was telling me to talk to him if i ever wanted a hookup at the DMV. He imported his for around 4

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> That would be soo bad ass!!! But if I had the money to import an s2000, I'd go ahead and import an r34 or an rx7. Ahh choices choices
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



RX7s are pretty cheap. You can pick those up for a couple grand all day.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Damn...I'm really sorry to hear that dude. I hope you sue the crap out of that housesitter.

Click to collapse



The house sitter is my wife's 16 year old cousin.  This will have to be handled delicately.  But he f**ked up bad.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I am soooooo pissed.
> 
> Got home from vacation to find 2 dead dogs.  I'm going to visit our housesitter tomorrow.  Omg, you have no idea how much rage I'm filled with right now.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Holy **** dude, that is so not cool. Kick his ass man.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The house sitter is my wife's 16 year old cousin.  This will have to be handled delicately.  But he f**ked up bad.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Ahh okay and yeah he did. I know if I was in your shoes I would want to punch that kids teeth in.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I am soooooo pissed.
> 
> Got home from vacation to find 2 dead dogs.  I'm going to visit our housesitter tomorrow.  Omg, you have no idea how much rage I'm filled with right now.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse





That's f*ucking ridiculous. WTF. Kick some ass! 

I'm not 18 yet, you could send me down there 


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> That's f*ucking ridiculous. WTF. Kick some ass!
> 
> I'm not 18 yet, you could send me down there
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the offer.

I've spoken with his dad already, so no doubt, his weekend is ruined.  Its a start.



Edit:  anyway, sorry to unload that on you guys, I'm just dumbfounded.  The kid has two dogs of his own, and he's normally pretty responsible.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thanks for the offer.
> 
> I've spoken with his dad already, so no doubt, his weekend is ruined.  Its a start.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Weekend, this kids next year needs to be ruined for this. His parents should make him wear only pony clothes to school all year.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Weekend, this kids next year needs to be ruined for this. His parents should make him wear only pony clothes to school all year.

Click to collapse



You've never been more right.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 22, 2012)

On to something happier.

This is me with Eden, right before leaving Catalina earlier today.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 22, 2012)

How was it for you after working in freezing temps every day to be outside on the beach? You sweat your ass off and start melting away?

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> How was it for you after working in freezing temps every day to be outside on the beach? You sweat your ass off and start melting away?
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



I kept cool by insulating myself with layers and layers of beer.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 22, 2012)

We were able to piece together a few important details tonight regarding what happened to our dogs.  

We believe one of them died simply of old age (she was 15 years old), but because our house sitter wasn't at the house as much as he should have been, he simply didn't notice that she had died.

The other one just disappeared, but should never have been out at night.  Again, because the sitter didn't come home in time.  

Where I live, coyotes roam the hills day and night, and we just don't take any chances leaving them out after sundown.

So we're just gonna deal with the sitter, and move on.  But it just sucks.  The level of irresponsibility was just too damn high.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> We were able to piece together a few important details tonight regarding what happened to our dogs.
> 
> We believe one of them died simply of old age (she was 15 years old), but because our house sitter wasn't at the house as much as he should have been, he simply didn't notice that she had died.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was about to ask the cause of death. Sorry man How sad is your daughter? Did you call animal control to pick them up or you gunna bury them? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I kept cool by insulating myself with layers and layers of beer.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Hahahahaha

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I was about to ask the cause of death. Sorry man How sad is your daughter?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



She's a sensitive girl, but my wife is the one who feeds her all the religous stuff, so she just thinks they're in doggy heaven.  That's the thing we deal with in a semi-rural area...we lose a lot of pets to natural selection.  The kids just accept it.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> She's a sensitive girl, but my wife is the one who feeds her all the religous stuff, so she just thinks they're in doggy heaven.  That's the thing we deal with in a semi-rural area...we lose a lot of pets to natural selection.  The kids just accept it.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Yeah, my neighborhood is pretty much built on a mountain, lost a lot of pets because of that. That's when a powerful pellet gun comes in.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yeah, my neighborhood is pretty much built on a mountain, lost a lot of pets because of that. That's when a powerful pellet gun comes in.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We live on a hilltop where we own an avocado/citrus grove.  A machete is much more useful.  It just requires me to be closer to the potential victim.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> We live on a hilltop where we own an avocado/citrus grove.  A machete is much more useful.  It just requires me to be closer to the potential victim.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I don't kill the coyotes for fun, only when they endanger me, or my pets. Like 3 weeks ago I had to drop one that was seriously about to kill my cat. Completely legal if they are in your yard or threatening you. You just have to notify Animal Control. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I don't kill the coyotes for fun, only when they endanger me, or my pets. Like 3 weeks ago I had to drop one that was seriously about to kill my cat. Completely legal if they are in your yard or threatening you. You just have to notify Animal Control.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pretty much same here.  They usually don't come too close to our house, but if I hear them, I turn on the grove irrigation.  They don't like to get wet.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 22, 2012)

Ughh. My neighbor invited me to church and I don't know how to get out of it 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Pretty much same here.  They usually don't come too close to our house, but if I hear them, I turn on the grove irrigation.  They don't like to get wet.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



You need to get a silenced AR and a night scope. Just sit out back and pick the buggers off.



trell959 said:


> Ughh. My neighbor invited me to church and I don't know how to get out of it
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just tell them you have to go to the hospital because you cut your finger off. Then cut your finger off.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Ughh. My neighbor invited me to church and I don't know how to get out of it
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Show him this...






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> You need to get a silenced AR and a night scope. Just sit out back and pick the buggers off.
> 
> 
> 
> Just tell them you have to go to the hospital because you cut your finger off. Then cut your finger off.

Click to collapse











TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Show him this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



She's only been inviting me because she's trying to convert me. Which is annoying :banghead:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> She's only been inviting me because she's trying to convert me. Which is annoying :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its all bad.  Unless she's hot.  I did the bare minimum to marry my wife.  Though she never tried to "convert" me, her family is Christian.  They all smoke and drink now because they saw how much fun I was having.  I'm an awesome influence.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Its all bad.  Unless she's hot.  I did the bare minimum to marry my wife.  Though she never tried to "convert" me, her family is Christian.  They all smoke and drink now because they saw how much fun I was having.  I'm an awesome influence.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



She is hot that's the thing, but I'm border line Atheist. I'll still go to church, and listen and respect everything, but I don't agree with anything they say.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> She is hot that's the thing, but I'm an border line Atheist. I'll still go to church, and listen and respect everything, but I don't agree with anything they say.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well if she is hot you better go with her!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> She is hot that's the thing, but I'm an border line Atheist. I'll still go to church, and listen and respect everything, but I don't agree with anything they say.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You sound agnostic, unless you flat-out don't believe in god...that where I stop.  Forum rules.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You sound agnostic, unless you flat-out don't believe in god...that where I stop.  Forum rules.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Agnostic I am. I was just about to say: forum rules. 

On another hand how's everyone? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I was just about to say: forum rules.
> 
> On another hand how's everyone?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm "everyone" tonight.  Downside of west coast USA at this hour.  But considering the loss I had, things are looking up.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I was just about to say: forum rules.
> 
> On another hand how's everyone?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bored at work, but just ate IHOP so I'm good.
How are you?


----------



## trell959 (Jul 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm "everyone" tonight.  Downside of west coast USA at this hour.  But considering the loss I had, things are looking up.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Planning on getting another dog? 







StormMcCloud said:


> Bored at work, but just ate IHOP so I'm good.

Click to collapse



Where do you work? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Where do you work?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I am a network admin my job is to basically just monitor a government network. Basically I do nothing unless there is a project going on or some form of an outage.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I am a inventory admin my job is to basically just monitor a warehouse full of ice cream. Basically I do nothing unless there is a truck to load or some form of an outage.

Click to collapse



Fixed with my job description.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Fixed with my job description.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Hahaha sounds awesome!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hahaha sounds awesome!

Click to collapse



Its cool.  Ba-dum-tsss.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2012)

Morning. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Up at 4am?  Ouch.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hiya!


----------



## trell959 (Jul 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Up at 4am?  Ouch.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Seriously.

Night all 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Seriously.
> 
> Night all
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Night brutha...thanks for listening to all my nonsense.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Up at 4am?  Ouch.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Try up at two thirty am.... I'm already at Ada's 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hiya!

Click to collapse



I should've multi quoted.... (Yes, I know...but the stupid XDA app FCs) 





Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Try up at two thirty am.... I'm already at Ada's
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yowza....well, its bedtime for me ... read back a page or two to see how my vacation ended 

Night all.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I should've multi quoted.... (Yes, I know...but the stupid XDA app FCs)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol the XDA app is an ar-tard sometimes.



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yowza....well, its bedtime for me ... read back a page or two to see how my vacation ended
> 
> Night all.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Goodnight bro and once again, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yowza....well, its bedtime for me ... read back a page or two to see how my vacation ended
> 
> Night all.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



G'night.
I'm truly sorry about your dogs.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2012)

Limos. We have them. 
Sparky drives one.  
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2012)

I killed it. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I killed it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse








Tisk tisk tisk


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Tisk tisk tisk

Click to collapse



Now I just do this......





Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Now I just do this......
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait...does that mean...


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Wait...does that mean...

Click to collapse



Yesh. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yesh.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yay!!! :laugh::laugh:

Who ur favrite pony is!?!?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yay!!! :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Who ur favrite pony is!?!?

Click to collapse



I like:
Rainbow Dash. 
Snowflake likes:
Pinkie Pie

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I like:
> Rainbow Dash.
> Snowflake likes:
> Pinkie Pie
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha those are my two favorites! Rainbow Dash because she is bad ass and Pinkie Pie because she is insanely random.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hahaha those are my two favorites! Rainbow Dash because she is bad ass and Pinkie Pie because she is insanely random.

Click to collapse



^^^^^ this. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2012)

:sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> :sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Run away! It's ninjas!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2012)

wtf, when did this thread catch teh ghey?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



sup sis


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 22, 2012)

Good morni--

>ponies

Oh
My
God

I need to get back into the show, hardly watched any of season 2. But obviously the best pony is Rarity.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## K.A. (Jul 22, 2012)

Just droppin' by to say..


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Good morni--
> 
> >ponies
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pfft yeah okay, maybe if you are actually just Spike in disguise!


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Pfft yeah okay, maybe if you are actually just Spike in disguise!

Click to collapse



Spike wouldn't know how to work an Android phone if Twilight threw the XDA beginner's guide at him

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Spike wouldn't know how to work an Android phone if Twilight threw the XDA beginner's guide at him
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



But only Spike loves Rarity! Everyone else knows that Rainbow Dash and Pinkie Pie are the best. Also Fluttershy is awesome too!


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 22, 2012)

Who let those RC spammers in? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Who let those RC spammers in?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ewwww....another one!!!!   kill it with fire!!!!! 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 22, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Ewwww....another one!!!!   kill it with fire!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Fear me and respect me puny mod, I am your Don 


How are you doing mate ?

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Fear me and respect me puny mod, I am your Don
> 
> 
> How are you doing mate ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Excuse troll...err...I mean Don. I thought you just were another pesky..I mean spammy RC trying to gain fame while trolling this thread. I've kicked a couple out of here in the last week or so.
Also...just doing fine mate 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> We were able to piece together a few important details tonight regarding what happened to our dogs.
> 
> We believe one of them died simply of old age (she was 15 years old), but because our house sitter wasn't at the house as much as he should have been, he simply didn't notice that she had died.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 22, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Excuse troll...err...I mean Don. I thought you just were another pesky..I mean spammy RC trying to gain fame while trolling this thread. I've kicked a couple out of here in the last week or so.
> Also...just doing fine mate
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nice to hear 
Off to the beach I go now 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Nice to hear
> Off to the beach I go now
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Watch out for harpoons, mate 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I should've multi quoted.... (Yes, I know...but the stupid XDA app FCs)

Click to collapse



Whoa. I can't tell what that is. It looks like a rat and a dog used a ferret as a surrogate mother. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Who let those RC spammers in?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



RC spammers? Who? Where?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Whoa. I can't tell what that is. It looks like a rat and a dog used a ferret as a surrogate mother.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



lol xD I think it's a panda  Might be wrong though 


dexter93 said:


> Nice to hear
> Off to the beach I go now
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Have a good time


----------



## trell959 (Jul 22, 2012)

Morning

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Morning
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Trinity color settings. Nom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Jul 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Morning
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



morning sunshine


----------



## trell959 (Jul 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Trinity color settings. Nom
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I wish the Note had voodoo color.







boborone said:


> morning sunshine

Click to collapse



Actually, I've been up since 6.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I wish the Note had voodoo color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been asleep since 2 friday night. Only waking up to eat and drink. I woke up on the square in front of a bar with my legs hanging out of my truck. People walking all around, the resturant above the bar serving breakfast, my keys were hanging on my headache rack. Buddy would not let me drive.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



That's exactly what I was saying, but I was too lazy to meme it 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Hey BD 



boborone said:


> I've been asleep since 2 friday night. Only waking up to eat and drink. I woke up on the square in front of a bar with my legs hanging out of my truck. People walking all around, the resturant above the bar serving breakfast, my keys were hanging on my headache rack. Buddy would not let me drive.

Click to collapse



So you had a good night? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey BD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Trell

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey Trell
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



How are you at this fine hour? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> How are you at this fine hour?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Exhausted.
I get about three hours sleep a night, and another 2-4 hours in the daytime.....
It's making me cwazy!!!!!
Other than that.....
I'm peachy!
Hows about yourself?? 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Exhausted.
> I get about three hours sleep a night, and another 2-4 hours in the daytime.....
> It's making me cwazy!!!!!
> Other than that.....
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm trying to Odin my sgs2 back to stock.... this computer doesn't like my phone :banghead:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm trying to Odin my sgs2 back to stock.... this computer doesn't like my phone :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



probably the cord

is it the stock samsung cable


----------



## trell959 (Jul 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> probably the cord
> 
> is it the stock samsung cable

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm about to try my old HTC one. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yeah, I'm about to try my old HTC one.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The ones that samsung ships are horrible. BB are the best, haven't had problems with HTC though.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> The ones that samsung ships are horrible. BB are the best, haven't had problems with HTC though.

Click to collapse



The Samsung ones are long but break very easily IMO

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm trying to Odin my sgs2 back to stock.... this computer doesn't like my phone :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Send it to meeeeee. I'll do it for you! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 22, 2012)

The lone survivor of my vacation.

Meet Hoss.  He's a 4 year old, Corgi/beagle mix. "Hoss" is an altered short name for "orejas" which is Spanish for Ears.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome Dog man! 

N7 might be here tommorow


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awesome Dog man!
> 
> N7 might be here tommorow

Click to collapse



Thanks!  He was a stray with no tags that wandered up to our house.  He's awesome with my kids, and according to the vet, he's in perfect health.  Also a great little watchdog.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thanks!  He was a stray with no tags that wandered up to our house.  He's awesome with my kids, and according to the vet, he's in perfect health.  Also a great little watchdog.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Wow cool  How long you had him?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wow cool  How long you had him?

Click to collapse



A little over a year.

It was funny how he first showed up.  He came in the house through an open door, went right to my bedroom, got on my bed, and fell asleep.  When I discovered him, I just pet him and he kept calm.  Sweet as can be.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> A little over a year.
> 
> It was funny how he first showed up.  He came in the house through an open door, went right to my bedroom, got on my bed, and fell asleep.  When I discovered him, I just pet him and he kept calm.  Sweet as can be.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Wow haha  I'd have been scared as hell to see a random dog on my bed  xD


----------



## boborone (Jul 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> A little over a year.
> 
> It was funny how he first showed up.  He came in the house through an open door, went right to my bedroom, got on my bed, and fell asleep.  When I discovered him, I just pet him and he kept calm.  Sweet as can be.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Dude that is freakin cool as hell. Congrats on the dog man.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wow haha  I'd have been scared as hell to see a random dog on my bed  xD

Click to collapse



He's little, and didn't look at all threatening.  He made himself at home with ease.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> He's little, and didn't look at all threatening.  He made himself at home with ease.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I wish my dog was that friendly. We've had him for almost 12 years and he still doesn't like us

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 22, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I wish my dog was that friendly. We've had him for almost 12 years and he still doesn't like us
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



My cat is 13 and feels the same way.  No surprise there.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 23, 2012)

Snowflake loves me. 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 23, 2012)

Where's David?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 23, 2012)

Morning ;D anyone here? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

I've had a rough night, but yeah.


Sup!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 23, 2012)

Why did the chicken cross the road? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Why did the chicken cross the road?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The hen's ass was on the other side?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 23, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=29170768&postcount=39

bd or dexter, feel like schooling this noob?


----------



## trell959 (Jul 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The hen's ass was on the other side?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



To get to your house.

Knock knock 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> To get to your house.
> 
> Knock knock
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who's there?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Who's there?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Potato.

I guessed wrong... :crying:


----------



## trell959 (Jul 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Who's there?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



The chicken! 

Get it?! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The chicken!
> 
> Get it?!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No.jpg





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The chicken!
> 
> Get it?!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I do, that's pretty good


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

The chicken would never find my house...
We own all those roads 






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The chicken would never find my house...
> We own all those roads
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2012)

Morning... Bored in lecture

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse



Aaaaannnnnd, go!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Aaaaannnnnd, go!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Found your house on gmaps ...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Found your house on gmaps ...

Click to collapse



stalker alert!

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Found your house on gmaps ...

Click to collapse



Lots of twisty roads, yeah?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> stalker alert!
> 
> Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



Sh Husam... You'l give me away ,, Whats the lecture on?


TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Lots of twisty roads, yeah?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Many , Awesome view though, You live pretty high up?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sh Husam... You'l give me away ,, Whats the lecture on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Artificial Intelligence 
nOt as interesting as it sounds.

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sh Husam... You'l give me away ,, Whats the lecture on?
> 
> 
> Many , Awesome view though, You live pretty high up?

Click to collapse



I'm on top of the hill.  And we're armed.  Legally, of course.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm on top of the hill.  And we're armed.  Legally, of course.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Armed? Guns?  Pics? 

Also, Do you have a white car? 

---------- Post added at 09:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 AM ----------




husam666 said:


> Artificial Intelligence
> nOt as interesting as it sounds.
> 
> Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



Ah.. That sucks man, Sounds like it'd be pretty cool


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Armed? Guns?  Pics?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah I was counting on that when I registered 

Have to go now , later

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> yeah I was counting on that when I registered
> 
> Have to go now , later
> 
> Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



Seeya man, Have fun


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Armed? Guns?  Pics?
> 
> Also, Do you have a white car?

Click to collapse




Guns, yes.  No pics.  Machetes?  Yes, no pics.  White car?  No.  We're farmers...we just do what we do.  I have a day job, but my family is well-protected 
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Guns, yes.  No pics.  Machetes?  Yes, no pics.  White car?  No.  We're farmers...we just do what we do.  I have a day job, but my family is well-protected
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



ahh fair enough  , My bad


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

Bedtime for bonzo...g'night mafia.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 23, 2012)

Good morniiiing <3

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 23, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Good morniiiing <3
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Where you been mate? Also...SG3 FTW!!!!! 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 23, 2012)

First day of school

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Where you been mate? Also...SG3 FTW!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Busy. Been reeeeally busy.

Yeah, loving this phone. Gorgeous. Just wish I could get a good extended battery that isn't $100.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Busy. Been reeeeally busy.
> 
> Yeah, loving this phone. Gorgeous. Just wish I could get a good extended battery that isn't $100.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



It's ugly


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> It's ugly

Click to collapse



That's why I stick with gold jewelry. 



Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> That's why I stick with gold jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



yeah same here


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> yeah same here

Click to collapse



Haha. All I'm missing is my official Mr. T starter kit and I'll be pimped out.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 23, 2012)

Shame on you guys letting this thread to the 2nd page 

Anyway BUMP>>>>>>>>>>>>


Also hi all, I had a fun mini vacation LOTS of beer and wine and great food!!! Love grandmas cooking :laugh:


----------



## boborone (Jul 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Shame on you guys letting this thread to the 2nd page
> 
> Anyway BUMP>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Afternoon David. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Afternoon David.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Its still morning 

BTW I was at the dallas airport on thursday and yesterday  LOL I was somewhat in your town


----------



## boborone (Jul 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Its still morning
> 
> BTW I was at the dallas airport on thursday and yesterday  LOL I was somewhat in your town

Click to collapse



Haha you should've said something. Could've done something. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Haha you should've said something. Could've done something.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



LOL something in the airport 

Thurs I was there for like 5 mins got food ate it, got on the plane yesterday I was there for an hour.. I was playing Wayne Gretzky's 3d Hockey on n64 emulator. That game I gotta tell ya is AWESOME and could play for days


----------



## boborone (Jul 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Its still morning
> 
> BTW I was at the dallas airport on thursday and yesterday  LOL I was somewhat in your town

Click to collapse



Oh OK I see. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh OK I see.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Ya so what is new?


----------



## boborone (Jul 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya so what is new?

Click to collapse



I just left southfork ranch. First time there. Place is huge.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> I just left southfork ranch. First time there. Place is huge.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Was it fun?


----------



## boborone (Jul 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Was it fun?

Click to collapse



Just dropped some things off and left. Work.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Just dropped some things off and left. Work.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



bleh


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=29170768&postcount=39
> 
> bd or dexter, feel like schooling this noob?

Click to collapse



Which n00b? The op? Meh. That thread is idiotic.

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> It's ugly

Click to collapse



I agree. My One X definitely looks better than my SGSIII.... However, the hardware on this thing is sick! (yes, even the dual core version). I can't wait until there's a solution for the IMEI bug....

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 23, 2012)

'evening 

No nexi came in the post today.. I sad


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'evening
> 
> No nexi came in the post today.. I sad

Click to collapse



So u ordered it 

Awesome my cousin ordered one and he said he like it a lot so far. I told him I was waiting for the note 10.1 :laugh:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> So u ordered it
> 
> Awesome my cousin ordered one and he said he like it a lot so far. I told him I was waiting for the note 10.1 :laugh:

Click to collapse



I did man  

Hopefully I'll have it tomorrow  Figured it was a pretty decent deal 

And it seems everytime you mention it I google it to see if any release date or anything and this was posted 2 hours ago, :silly: not sure if old news but still 

http://www.trustedreviews.com/news/samsung-galaxy-note-10-1-video-leaked-looking-clinical-in-white
liking the split screen, i bought a pen for my n7, i know it wont be as accurate.. but still


----------



## boborone (Jul 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Which n00b? The op? Meh. That thread is idiotic.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Post 39

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I did man
> 
> Hopefully I'll have it tomorrow  Figured it was a pretty decent deal
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya i just saw that now, I just need it to release then I will order it stat off amazon :laugh:

Also I have to make sure it is a quad core. If it is a dual core galaxy s 2 processor I think I will pass.

I bet it will release by next month ... Hopefully.. 

I played some dead trigger on the airplane and beat a few levels That game is awesome :laugh:


Awesome Preview Vid:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya i just saw that now, I just need it to release then I will order it stat off amazon :laugh:
> 
> Also I have to make sure it is a quad core. If it is a dual core galaxy s 2 processor I think I will pass.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice dude  Hopefully it will be, but from the video it looks to be aimed at businesses? But say if it does have daulcore.. Would you pass and buy a N7?  xD

Deadtrigger? Android game? Also, where you been flying ?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice dude  Hopefully it will be, but from the video it looks to be aimed at businesses? But say if it does have daulcore.. Would you pass and buy a N7?  xD
> 
> Deadtrigger? Android game? Also, where you been flying ?

Click to collapse



I think I will pass on it if it doesn't have quad cores and wait awhile to by another tablet or just get the 7 I shall see cause it will be very expensive.

Yes android game only 99cents !! 
Awesome with the ps3 controller
I flew to Illinois for a 4 day trip to visit my grandparents 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I think I will pass on it if it doesn't have quad cores and wait awhile to by another tablet or just get the 7 I shall see cause it will be very expensive.
> 
> Yes android game only 99cents !!
> Awesome with the ps3 controller
> ...

Click to collapse



Sweet man 

Oh nice, I shall look  Seeing as I will soon have a £15 gift card with my n7 i need games to buy xD Is it multiplayer?

And awesome 


edit; from the deadtrigger description



> > !!! Android 4.1 Users. If you already have version 1.0.1 don't update to 1.1.0. This doesn't run. We are working on fix with Google. Version 1.1.0 run correctly for new users.
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet man
> 
> Oh nice, I shall look  Seeing as I will soon have a £15 gift card with my n7 i need games to buy xD Is it multiplayer?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I guess u will have to wait and I will prolong putting jb on my nexus but as soon as theme manager and navigation bar settings come I am jumping quickly! 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well I guess u will have to wait and I will prolong putting jb on my nexus but as soon as theme manager and navigation bar settings come I am jumping quickly!
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Nice man 

Also, http://www.trustedreviews.com/news/...blet-with-wacom-stylus-priced-at-549-due-soon You may have already seen , But still, Probably will be quad then ;D


Oh & Wait... 99c? Muhah It's £0.00


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice man
> 
> Also, http://www.trustedreviews.com/news/...blet-with-wacom-stylus-priced-at-549-due-soon You may have already seen , But still, Probably will be quad then ;D
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya that article is old, what is weird is that there new article says dual core but isn't clear if in fact has what. Just will have to wait for damn Samsung to release the damn thing and they are bad about doing that I remember waiting for my epic to come out and it took forever! 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya that article is old, what is weird is that there new article says dual core but isn't clear if in fact has what. Just will have to wait for damn Samsung to release the damn thing and they are bad about doing that I remember waiting for my epic to come out and it took forever!
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Damn Sammy  

Also I have Dead trigger  Looks awesome so far xD


----------



## trell959 (Jul 23, 2012)

Can it be? 





Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Can it be?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Speaking of dark knights I am sure u heard about the colorodo shooting at the batman premier 

Things are turning ugly around the U.S. 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn Sammy
> 
> Also I have Dead trigger  Looks awesome so far xD

Click to collapse



Bye enjoy that gun u start with cause u will lose it soon  then u got to buy guns with in game money u earn doing missions 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Bye enjoy that gun u start with cause u will lose it soon  then u got to buy guns with in game money u earn doing missions
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Awhw.. But Im kicking ass with it  

How is it free though


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awhw.. But Im kicking ass with it
> 
> How is it free though

Click to collapse



How is what free?   and damn my autocorrect changing BTW to bye LOL


----------



## trell959 (Jul 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Speaking of dark knights I am sure u heard about the colorodo shooting at the batman premier
> 
> Things are turning ugly around the U.S.
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



I heard about it. If I never post here again, you guys know what happened.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> How is what free?   and damn my autocorrect changing BTW to bye LOL

Click to collapse



The game  I said this earlier, 99c? but £0  and lol xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> The game  I said this earlier, 99c? but £0  and lol xD

Click to collapse



U got it free 

WTF?? I paid 99 cents 

---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> I heard about it. If I never post here again, you guys know what happened.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good luck if you see a Joker that calls himself the joker, RUN!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> U got it free
> 
> WTF?? I paid 99 cents
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Muaha I wondered why there was no reaction earlier, You mad ?

Also good luck trell


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Muaha I wondered why there was no reaction earlier, You mad ?
> 
> Also good luck trell

Click to collapse



Yes, I would understand if it was temporarily free as like a sale or something but it is permanently free, when it launched it was 99 cents!! 

People who paid should be reimbursed with free money or something in the game or a free gun or a refund.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes, I would understand if it was temporarily free as like a sale or something but it is permanently free, when it launched it was 99 cents!!
> 
> People who paid should be reimbursed with free money or something in the game or a free gun or a refund.

Click to collapse



A comment somewhere says that more or less 

The pistol sucks, I'm just running through all of them


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> A comment somewhere says that more or less
> 
> The pistol sucks, I'm just running through all of them

Click to collapse



I know but if you kill them you can get money sometimes and ammo for it.

You only have to use that P.O.S. for a couple levels and you can buy the machine gun.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> A comment somewhere says that more or less
> 
> The pistol sucks, I'm just running through all of them

Click to collapse



I got it for free and gave it the GameCIH treatment. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I got it for free and gave it the GameCIH treatment. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I like the thinking... XD I may have to do that 


davidrules7778 said:


> I know but if you kill them you can get money sometimes and ammo for it.
> 
> You only have to use that P.O.S. for a couple levels and you can buy the machine gun.

Click to collapse



Ah I',m killing some  But cheers


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I like the thinking... XD I may have to do that

Click to collapse



Indeed. A quick Google search should familiarize you with how it's done. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 23, 2012)

Look at this lil derp
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Indeed. A quick Google search should familiarize you with how it's done.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



U mean something along the lines of a xml file..

---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 PM ----------




watt9493 said:


> Look at this lil derp
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Aww!!!

So cute!!

I love puppies


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 23, 2012)

So I had a Google redirect virus on my computer.

That took damn* ages to get rid of.



*Almost dropped an F, and I remembered mods started getting offended, oops

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 23, 2012)

Me gusta the new theme update, inverted play store 






Sent from the Pool


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> U mean something along the lines of a xml file..

Click to collapse



That's for graphics. GameCIH is a memory hack.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> That's for graphics. GameCIH is a memory hack.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



oh ok will look into it.. 

---------- Post added at 02:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:35 PM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> That's for graphics. GameCIH is a memory hack.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Here?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1785953


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 23, 2012)

Man, I love doing startrails. You just set up the camera and drink beers 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Man, I love doing startrails. You just set up the camera and drink beers
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Beerlapse photography is an art no doubt 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Phistachio (Jul 23, 2012)

burfday in 13 mins


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 23, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> burfday in 13 mins

Click to collapse



Happy birthday in 10 mins man 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 23, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> burfday in 13 mins

Click to collapse



Happy birthday (early?)
Snowflake says happy chirpday!
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 23, 2012)

Also....I am getting a 50$ rebate on Mai New phone and they (T-Mobile) waived the activation fee.....yay

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 23, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> burfday in 13 mins

Click to collapse



Happy bday my favorite nut

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Phistachio (Jul 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Happy birthday in 10 mins man
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





Babydoll25 said:


> Happy birthday (early?)
> Snowflake says happy chirpday!
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse





boborone said:


> Happy bday my favorite nut
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Aand it's the 24th! 

Thanks everyone  Hopefully it'll be a nice day


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2012)

I need help rl and friends are consuming my a$$, I think I'm addicted and I don't have time for the internet


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 24, 2012)

Heey mafia, long time no talk. How are you all doing?  

@BD just seen this nd thought ya might appreciate it 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C27sfcbfuGM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Edit: Happy Birthday Phistachio!!!


----------



## boborone (Jul 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I need help rl and friends are consuming my a$$, I think I'm addicted and I don't have time for the internet

Click to collapse



Pepper spray???

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2012)

oh happy birthday pistachio


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Heey mafia, long time no talk. How are you all doing?
> 
> @BD just seen this nd thought ya might appreciate it
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C27sfcbfuGM&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome bird is Awesome!
Thanks for sharing this with me DD...
I linked to it on G+ and mentioned you in the post ( as DD cuz I can't remember/don't know your name.....sorry)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Aand it's the 24th!
> 
> Thanks everyone  Hopefully it'll be a nice day

Click to collapse



So I still have til tomorrow to wish you happy birthday  

Pre-Mature Birthday wishes are a NO NO


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> Pepper spray???
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Doesn't work


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Doesn't work

Click to collapse



Bath salts


----------



## Phistachio (Jul 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> So I still have til tomorrow to wish you happy birthday
> 
> Pre-Mature Birthday wishes are a NO NO

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> oh happy birthday pistachio

Click to collapse



Thank you both!  And I agree David, it's quite a bad luck charm 



davidrules7778 said:


> Bath salts

Click to collapse



Bath salts are effective I guess.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 24, 2012)

Happy birthday Phistachio! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Phistachio (Jul 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Happy birthday Phistachio!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks! 

And also I appreciate the title change! Thanks a bunch 

Drinks are on the house! (Now that I'm finally legal )


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And also I appreciate the title change! Thanks a bunch
> 
> Drinks are on the house! (Now that I'm finally legal )

Click to collapse



Open bar? 

I am there!!

Also Damn how old r u 18 or 21?


----------



## Phistachio (Jul 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Open bar?
> 
> I am there!!
> 
> Also Damn how old r u 18 or 21?

Click to collapse



Yes! Choose what your brain desires! 

16  Portuguese law is laid back regarding alcohol and drugs. FYI, all drugs have been decriminalized, and it decreased drug consumption and deaths by over 50%.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Yes! Choose what your brain desires!
> 
> 16  Portuguese law is laid back regarding alcohol and drugs. FYI, all drugs have been decriminalized, and it decreased drug consumption and deaths by over 50%.

Click to collapse



Cool 

Damn u young LOL

Awesome laws though, I will have to come visit and do some drugs LOL


----------



## boborone (Jul 24, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Yes! Choose what your brain desires!
> 
> 16  Portuguese law is laid back regarding alcohol and drugs. FYI, all drugs have been decriminalized, and it decreased drug consumption and deaths by over 50%.

Click to collapse



I'm so moving to Portugal 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm so moving to Portugal
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## boborone (Jul 24, 2012)

How are the women in Portugal 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> How are the women in Portugal
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Excellant Question!!!

+1 On this?


----------



## Phistachio (Jul 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Cool
> 
> Damn u young LOL
> 
> Awesome laws though, I will have to come visit and do some drugs LOL

Click to collapse



Yep! Everyone says that... There hasn't been one single person that I met that said my correct age. Everyone looked at me and said I was 18,19 or even 27 lol. But I think that's a good thing 

Well, it goes like this : trafficking and selling = jail. Using or possession = special rehab centre but no jail or prosecution. (As always, if caught!  I will never try any kind of drugs, even light stuff like weed, but I have a few friends that do it at ease).


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Yep! Everyone says that... There hasn't been one single person that I met that said my correct age. Everyone looked at me and said I was 18,19 or even 27 lol. But I think that's a good thing
> 
> Well, it goes like this : trafficking and selling = jail. Using or possession = special rehab centre but no jail or prosecution. (As always, if caught!  I will never try any kind of drugs, even light stuff like weed, but I have a few friends that do it at ease).

Click to collapse



Rehab center 

Does not sound cool... 

Yes no jail but if I wanted to do drugs like weed I will just stay here


----------



## boborone (Jul 24, 2012)

I didn't understand our hand egg anyways. GOOOOOOOOOAL!!!!!

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Phistachio (Jul 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Excellant Question!!!
> 
> +1 On this?

Click to collapse





boborone said:


> How are the women in Portugal
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Okay I guess. I myself prefer Nordic, french, Italian and Spanish anyway...

A few examples :

(Too big) http://www.football.co.uk/gallery/images/diana_chaves/diana_chaves_20.jpg







Don't recall anyone else atm.

---------- Post added at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> Rehab center
> 
> Does not sound cool...
> 
> Yes no jail but if I wanted to do drugs like weed I will just stay here

Click to collapse



Well, it's actually  a light and friendly rehab centre,hich by far is much better than jail...

You can do weed easily here. Cops will see you and many times look away. If they ask if that's weed, say it's roll-up tobacco


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 24, 2012)

Jesus h Christ. I now know what its like to have a full day. Up at 6, school from 7 to 3, and a bunch if either sh!t to do. Girlfriends birthday (that I can't even see her on)  and a massive migraine because I ran out of meds. %&*$

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Phistachio (Jul 24, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Jesus h Christ. I now know what its like to have a full day. Up at 6, school from 7 to 3, and a bunch if either sh!t to do. Girlfriends birthday (that I can't even see her on)  and a massive migraine because I ran out of meds. %&*$
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Bro, I'm up from 8AM to 9PM, so I know your pain quite well... 

Happy birthday to her!  I'm on the same dilemma as you are with her...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Bro, I'm up from 8AM to 9PM, so I know your pain quite well...
> 
> Happy birthday to her!  I'm on the same dilemma as you are with her...

Click to collapse



8am-9pm?  Dude, I'm up from 7am, and usually in bed by 2am.  And I have a full time job and a wife and 2 kids.  And i drink like theres no tomorrow.  No complaints outta me!








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 8am-9pm?  Dude, I'm up from 7am, and usually in bed by 2am.  And I have a full time job and a wife and 2 kids.  And i drink like theres no tomorrow.  No complaints outta me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I used to live the 530 am to 11 pm life, but now I'm living of off my gf's inheritance till I go to college.... So it's more 12pm to 3am now


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I used to live the 530 am to 11 pm life, but now I'm living of off my gf's inheritance till I go to college.... So it's more 12pm to 3am now

Click to collapse



You lucky son of a...:banghead:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You lucky son of a...:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I did nine years of farming, i think two months of pure laziness won't hurt 

Also:








I'm not completely happy with the clock... Any suggestions?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I did nine years of farming, i think two months of pure laziness won't hurt
> 
> Also:

Click to collapse



Dude, awesome screens!!!

I'm in a farming family myself.  Citrus/Avocado.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dude, awesome screens!!!
> 
> I'm in a farming family myself.  Citrus/Avocado.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Thanks man  
Our family farm is dairy nd cash crop. 
[email protected], now I want some avocados.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Thanks man
> Our family farm is dairy nd cash crop.
> [email protected], now I want some avocados.

Click to collapse




Weird thing.  I work at a dairy.  Only one left in San Diego County.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Weird thing.  I work at a dairy.  Only one left in San Diego County.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Hard work eh. Farming did get kinda embedded into me... I miss it, but I felt I didn't want to do it for the rest of my life. 
Are the dairys down there all in the mind frame of get big or get out?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hard work eh. Farming did get kinda embedded into me... I miss it, but I felt I didn't want to do it for the rest of my life.
> Are the dairys down there all in the mind frame of get big or get out?

Click to collapse



Oh god, yes.  But I don't work on the cow side of things.  I run our ice cream distro warehouse.  But my dairy just completed a complete overhaul.  Brand new buildings, equipment, everything.  It's still run by the original Dutch family that started the company, but we stole all of our executives from Alta Dena.  Not sure if you're familiar with them, but they are a $500M/year company owned by Dean Foods.  My dairy does $50M/year.  Not even worth Dean's money.  So that's the good news.

BTW...my office is a brisk -20F.

I'll snap a few pics tomorrow....we look so corporate now its depressing.
... www.hollandiadairy.com for history.

The site sucks, but the new one is launching in the fall.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Oh god, yes.  But I don't work on the cow side of things.  I run our ice cream distro warehouse.  But my dairy just completed a complete overhaul.  Brand new buildings, equipment, everything.  It's still run by the original Dutch family that started the company, but we stole all of our executives from Alta Dena.  Not sure if you're familiar with them, but they are a $500M/year company owned by Dean Foods.  My dairy does $50M/year.  Not even worth Dean's money.  So that's the good news.
> 
> BTW...my office is a brisk -20F.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Omg, i want that big block of swiss cheese. Looks pretty decent quality. 
Aha, now I'm hungry


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Omg, i want that big block of swiss cheese. Looks pretty decent quality.
> Aha, now I'm hungry

Click to collapse



I have proclaimed my love of swiss cheese many times here lol.  Its my favorite food on the planet!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I have proclaimed my love of swiss cheese many times here lol.  Its my favorite food on the planet!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



And I'm guessing you get employee discounts and eat copious amounts too?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> And I'm guessing you get employee discounts and eat copious amounts too?

Click to collapse



No, but stuff gets "dropped" 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No, but stuff gets "dropped"
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Lol, whoops, dropped that skid 
I used to have a neighbor who worked at a railroad and every Friday till he got fired he dropped a skid of beer just so they could claim the survivors


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lol, whoops, dropped that skid
> I used to have a neighbor who worked at a railroad and every Friday till he got fired he dropped a skid of beer just so they could claim the survivors

Click to collapse



I'm not a theif, but accidents happen.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm not a theif, but accidents happen.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



What products do you make most days?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> What products do you make most days?

Click to collapse



We make all milk varieties every day.  Also various juices.  The cows are 50 miles away now, so raw milk is trucked in and processed and packaged at our plant.

All milk byproducts and ice cream are bought and resold.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> We make all milk varieties every day.  Also various juices.  The cows are 50 miles away now, so raw milk is trucked in and processed and packaged at our plant.
> 
> All milk byproducts and ice cream are bought and resold.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Cool stuff. I've always loved dairy products... I wonder why?lol 
Anyways, what device is your "coffee pot"?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Cool stuff. I've always loved dairy products... I wonder why?lol
> Anyways, what device is your "coffee pot"?

Click to collapse



At&t Galaxy S2

I always wonder what other people use, but I only ever use Tapatalk, so I can't see sigs.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> At&t Galaxy S2
> 
> I always wonder what other people use, but I only ever use Tapatalk, so I can't see sigs.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I myself run a HTC Desire Z. Thinking of upgrading tho... The galaxy s3 has caught my eye


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I myself run a HTC Desire Z. Thinking of upgrading tho... The galaxy s3 has caught my eye

Click to collapse



I got mine in December, so unless I wanna buy off contract, I'm stuck.  But this thing is *****in.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 24, 2012)

'Mornin 

Hey.. DD was here


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2012)

Meh. Back from shift change....nap time. 
Zzzzzzzzz zzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Also...Funny clouds...






HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## Phistachio (Jul 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh. Back from shift change....nap time.
> Zzzzzzzzz zzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> Also...Funny clouds...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For some reason, I LOVE that kind of sky/clouding. It's soothing and relaxing!

My reaction on the 00h of the 24th : braceyourselvesthespamiscoming.jpg


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Mornin
> 
> Hey.. DD was here

Click to collapse



Afternoon Max 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Afternoon Max
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Dex, you're aliev


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey guys  I've been waiting in all morning to sign for nexus if it came, no luck so I head out for 10 mins and just got a text saying it arrived >_< 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Dex, you're aliev

Click to collapse



Yeah.. I survived the exams. And I'm lucky to have internet access here 
I'm on the beach .. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah.. I survived the exams. And I'm lucky to have internet access here
> I'm on the beach ..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Enjoy the sun of the beach


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 24, 2012)

So question, mafia: My dad has an EVO 3D. It was MetroFlashed a long time ago. If I S-OFF his HBOOT (1.50) will that break MetroFlash?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## hiu115 (Jul 24, 2012)

good god i'm back at the site, slow page loading ya'know...

EDIT: I checked the first page and looked the RIP ones... really?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 24, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> good god i'm back at the site, slow page loading ya'know...
> 
> EDIT: I checked the first page and looked the RIP ones... really?

Click to collapse



What do you mean "really"? Yes, they're dead. Really, legitimately dead.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## hiu115 (Jul 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> What do you mean "really"? Yes, they're dead. Really, legitimately dead.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ok... so much have changed since i last visited this forum


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 24, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> ok... so much have changed since i last visited this forum

Click to collapse



I know. The Mafia is....different now. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> ok... so much have changed since i last visited this forum

Click to collapse



mhm, a lot of people left


----------



## hiu115 (Jul 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I know. The Mafia is....different now.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



and sakai retired. Damn it. how?


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> mhm, a lot of people left

Click to collapse



yeah.. lots of things are different.. mafia isnt even close to what it was a year ago


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey all. Finally got some time to call my own! sheesh. Work work work. 

Sup?


----------



## hiu115 (Jul 24, 2012)

anyone here use Jellybean, other than Nexus 7?

GODLIKE performance, poor build quality. Sad.


Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 24, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> anyone here use Jellybean, other than Nexus 7?
> 
> GODLIKE performance, poor build quality. Sad.

Click to collapse



I do.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 24, 2012)

I want to be in!  Pretty please!

What do I do?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> I want to be in!  Pretty please!
> 
> What do I do?

Click to collapse



You get insulted by us for days on end 

You have to be approved by the DON 



On another Note looks like the 10.1 will be out in august and be packing Quad Core and 2gb Memory  :laugh: 

Can't Wait

http://www.slashgear.com/samsung-ga...uad-core-cpu-and-2gb-of-ram-onboard-24239910/


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 24, 2012)

No Sakai, no T. Birds passed. Mafia had changed.

Still don't know where the hell T sent, though Husam tried explaining. I miss that fruity avatar. ;-;

get it

fruity

it was a banana

THAT'S FUNNY, GUYS

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> You get insulted by us for days on end
> 
> You have to be approved by the DON
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Technically he has to be questioned by Jase and I AND THEN approved by teh Don. 
And finally Snowflake gives her approval 
.....Or not. 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Technically he has to be questioned by Jase and I AND THEN approved by teh Don.
> And finally Snowflake gives her approval
> .....Or not.
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh well whatever 


Hey BD what is up?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Oh well whatever
> 
> 
> Hey BD what is up?

Click to collapse



Not much.
How's it going?

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not much.
> How's it going?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Its ok just at work, looking forward to the note 10.1 :laugh:


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Its ok just at work, looking forward to the note 10.1 :laugh:

Click to collapse



I want the Note2 (5.5in screen)..... 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I want the Note2 (5.5in screen).....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



How big was the old one? 

Damn that is big LOL

I would consider a note 2 but I don't have gsm and plus that is too big too be my regular carry around device 
So instead I am going to get the tablet :laugh: All the feutures of the note but no phone function plus big screen :victory:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

Yay, new thread title!  Wait...







Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yay, new thread title!  Wait...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I now want to watch that movie 

What up skinny, you still on vacation?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I now want to watch that movie
> 
> What up skinny, you still on vacation?

Click to collapse



Nope, back at work 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nope, back at work
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Sux  me too...

My summer class is about over though which is good, I will get 2 weeks off of school then I will be hammered with 3 classes late august


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Sux  me too...
> 
> My summer class is about over though which is good, I will get 2 weeks off of school then I will be hammered with 3 classes late august

Click to collapse



What are you studying?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What are you studying?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Computer Networking 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Computer Networking
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Troller ? 
Did not know that the Trolling college was still open 

Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Computer Networking
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Nice.  In the mid 90s when I was in college, I should have gone into that.  But back then, no one really knew what would become of it.  So I majored in something really practical.  Theater.

You live, you learn.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Troller ?
> Did not know that the Trolling college was still open
> 
> Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.

Click to collapse



Hey I thought we had an agreement


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey I thought we had an agreement

Click to collapse



We , pale face ?

Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nice.  In the mid 90s when I was in college, I should have gone into that.  But back then, no one really knew what would become of it.  So I majored in something really practical.  Theater.
> 
> You live, you learn.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Ya its ok its fun to learn but damn there is a lot to learn and quite a learning curve 

---------- Post added at 10:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 AM ----------




M_T_M said:


> We , pale face ?
> 
> Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.

Click to collapse



Ok ok YOU

No trolling me


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya its ok its fun to learn but damn there is a lot to learn and quite a learning curve
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unilateral agreement for the win!!!

Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> How big was the old one?
> 
> Damn that is big LOL
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



5.3in

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Unilateral agreement for the win!!!
> 
> Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.

Click to collapse



Indeed 

Now go troll someone else or do some mod work you lazy  

---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 AM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> 5.3in
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Damn probaly in a few year 10.1 screens will be the standard phone size and tablets will be 20 inches 

LOL


----------



## trell959 (Jul 24, 2012)

Did someone say 5.3 

BD are you getting the note for tmo? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Damn probaly in a few year 10.1 screens will be the standard phone size and tablets will be 20 inches
> 
> LOL

Click to collapse



Can't wait.







Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LMAO!! :laugh:


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



>resistive touch screens

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Did someone say 5.3
> 
> BD are you getting the note for tmo?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No she is waiting for the Note 2, 5.5 inch phone


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Unilateral agreement for the win!!!

Click to collapse








Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Pretty sweet!! You make that?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Pretty sweet!! You make that?

Click to collapse



Nah. I found it somewhere awhile back...I just saw the link in my gmail and remembered it. Lol


Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Nah. I found it somewhere awhile back...I just saw the link in my gmail and remembered it. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Jase, Interview is in order for John Mcclane for Application to join the Mafia.

Send him some messages.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Jase, Interview is in order for John Mcclane for Application to join the Mafia.
> 
> Send him some messages.

Click to collapse



@Bruce Willis

Seeing as how the last mafia initiate filed a complaint about the...methods used during his initiation time in my private closet, I'll host everything here publicly.

Question 1: Why do you want to join?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> @Bruce Willis
> 
> Seeing as how the last mafia initiate filed a complaint about the...methods used during his initiation time in my private closet, I'll host everything here publicly.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And if I can amend question one with sub-question (a)...what was it like to bang Demi Moore for all those years?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Jase, Interview is in order for John Mcclane for Application to join the Mafia.
> 
> Send him some messages.

Click to collapse



YAY!! :good:

Edit: 
Answer 1. To be part of the mafia and for the discussions!

Skinny: Look at me at this year, and look at her at this year. Ashton will regret not staying with her.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> YAY!! :good:

Click to collapse



EDIT>>>

---------- Post added at 11:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------

Questions from me: What is Skinny's favorite beer? What is my favorite beer type?


----------



## John McClane (Jul 24, 2012)

Guinness. :beer:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Guinness. :beer:

Click to collapse



Incorrect but thats ok guess 

The only way you would of known that if you have been following our 1000 of pages of spam


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Guinness. :beer:

Click to collapse



Question 2:

What are your top 4 favorite animals and why? (Description required for each one must include favored gender if applicable)

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Guinness. :beer:

Click to collapse



The opposite of Guinness is......

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The opposite of Guinness is......
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



LOL the opposite, seems legit


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

I get mine custom made 






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Question 2:
> 
> What are your top 4 favorite animals and why? (Description required for each one must include favored gender if applicable)
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



1. Mini potbellied pigs: They're extremely fun, lovable and my son is not allergic to them. I have 2 of them.(boar and female)  
2. Dogs: Another loyal member. I had an Akita(Male) for 13 years. Died of arthritis.
3. Elephants:  Huge animal with enormous patience and intelligence. (Male)
4.Ferrets: (male) Because they love to play a lot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I get mine custom made
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why orange?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Why orange?

Click to collapse



Its my favorite color.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> 1. Mini potbellied pigs: They're extremely fun, lovable and my son is not allergic to them. I have 2 of them.(boar and female)
> 2. Dogs: Another loyal member. I had an Akita(Male) for 13 years. Died of arthritis.
> 3. Elephants:  Huge animal with enormous patience and intelligence. (Male)
> 4.Ferrets: (male) Because they love to play a lot.

Click to collapse



You fail this question: #1 Answer should be human females.

However, your answer to #4 is redeeming enough that you get to move on to question 3.

Question 3: How do you feel about equal rights for avian species?

Sent from my throne in Hell.

P.S. For those contesting my decision on question 1, John McClane cannot be gay: he's too manly for other men.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Its my favorite color.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Cool how do u get them custom made? Do u know the brewery people? 

Also nice screen thingy on your computer 

Never seen the front of it


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Cool how do u get them custom made? Do u know the brewery people?
> 
> Also nice screen thingy on your computer
> 
> Never seen the front of it

Click to collapse



Nah, last year they had a promotion where they would randomly include an orange can into certain 12 packs.  I didn't win anything, just a cool orange can.

Thats a touch screen fan controller on the front of my PC.  Its pretty handy.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You fail this question: #1 Answer should be human females.
> 
> However, your answer to #4 is redeeming enough that you get to move on to question 3.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well for a fact, I wouldn't stay starving if that's the only food around, neither for my family. As in the fact for living creatures.  All animals need to be treated equal. I don't think that 1 animal is better than the other. Also I don't like animal punishment nor killing as for fun. 
There's also a lot of people dying by hunger, for not killing an certain animal because its condemned by law. Preferring death and not Life Cycle is unfair.

Hope my answer not disturbed other members. 

For your PS. I'm not gay.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nah, last year they had a promotion where they would randomly include an orange can into certain 12 packs.  I didn't win anything, just a cool orange can.
> 
> Thats a touch screen fan controller on the front of my PC.  Its pretty handy.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



oooo Fancy Smancy  LOL


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Well for a fact, I wouldn't stay starving if that's the only food around, neither for my family. As in the fact for living creatures.  All animals need to be treated equal. I don't think that 1 animal is better than the other. Also I don't like animal punishment nor killing as for fun.
> There's also a lot of people dying by hunger, for not killing an certain animal because its condemned by law. Preferring death and not Life Cycle is unfair.
> 
> Hope my answer not disturbed other members.
> ...

Click to collapse



So, as an addendum to the question: Would you be angry, if say, a parakeet was hired to be your coworker, even if that bird could perform the job satisfactorily?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> For your PS. I'm not gay.

Click to collapse



Denial 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## John McClane (Jul 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So, as an addendum to the question: Would you be angry, if say, a parakeet was hired to be your coworker, even if that bird could perform the job satisfactorily?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Wut? :cyclops: a Parakeet. Why would I be angry. As long as my food is untouched. Well the parakeet can work!

David: Denial was already processed. :silly:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Wut? :cyclops: a Parakeet. Why would I be angry. As long as my food is untouched. Well the parakeet can work!
> 
> David: Denial was already processed. :silly:

Click to collapse



I doubt your food will be untouched 

This parakeet will eat you if you don't let it your food


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Did someone say 5.3
> 
> BD are you getting the note for tmo?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No. David(rules) asked what the size of the note was.....(as opposed to the size of the note2 (rumored to be 5.5 in))
Also hi.
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Wut? :cyclops: a Parakeet. Why would I be angry. As long as my food is untouched. Well the parakeet can work!
> 
> David: Denial was already processed. :silly:

Click to collapse



Parakeets are pretty smart.
Snuffy can imitate my cockatiels (self taught) 




Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey BD, David and skinny  what's up? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey BD, David and skinny  what's up?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Just pretending to be busy until 4 O'Clock, you?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey BD, David and skinny  what's up?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Not much found out some good news: http://www.slashgear.com/samsung-ga...uad-core-cpu-and-2gb-of-ram-onboard-24239910/

Can't WAIT TIL AUGUST!!!! :laugh:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats david !  Enjoy it man 

What's the time there now BD? And how come?  

Today I got a case for a tablet I don't own yet.. nothing more sad  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Congrats david !  Enjoy it man
> 
> What's the time there now BD? And how come?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL just like me getting my case,mhl cord adapter before i got my Galaxy nexus


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL just like me getting my case,mhl cord adapter before i got my Galaxy nexus

Click to collapse



XD haha  its a nice case though,   

Mhl? That the TV cable?  I got an otg cable today 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD haha  its a nice case though,
> 
> Mhl? That the TV cable?  I got an otg cable today
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ya that is the tv cable 

I got an otg cable too, official samsung one


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya that is the tv cable
> 
> I got an otg cable too, official samsung one

Click to collapse



Samsung do one? Sweet 

I got a dispatch email around an hour ago, will hopefully have it by tommorow but my ass is it 2 day shipping >_< which coated £10 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Samsung do one? Sweet
> 
> I got a dispatch email around an hour ago, will hopefully have it by tommorow but my ass is it 2 day shipping >_< which coated £10
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ya its originally made for the galaxy s2 but is the only official Samsung one and works great and looks awesome on my nexus, they are hard to find now I found one on eBay and bought it immediately and I can't find any more official ones online. I got lucky 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 24, 2012)

http://widefide.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Samsung-USB-OTG-Cable.png

That does look pretty neat  I got one that goes of at 90degs to try keep it flat at the bottom of the tab,  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://widefide.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Samsung-USB-OTG-Cable.png
> 
> That does look pretty neat  I got one that goes of at 90degs to try keep it flat at the bottom of the tab,
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ya but it looks too similar to the MHL adapter LOL I mix them up some times


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 24, 2012)

XD haha fair enough man, does the mhl go to HDMI? And how does it come out on the TV? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD haha fair enough man, does the mhl go to HDMI? And how does it come out on the TV?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It goes to hdmi they should of just called it a micro usb to hdmi adapter 

You still need an hdmi cable 

It goes landscape at least on my nexus, the nexus 7 might be different plus i think you need one of these http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0AQAZ1JT7PZ1VYBYXWQP

Unless the Nexus 7 has the small plug?


----------



## trell959 (Jul 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. David(rules) asked what the size of the note was.....(as opposed to the size of the note2 (rumored to be 5.5 in))
> Also hi.
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



He's just jelly of my screen 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> He's just jelly of my screen
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



meh.. I am jelly about the s-pen on the note 

When I have my Note 10.1 I will no longer be jelly


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 24, 2012)

@BD.

I need your help. I need the cheapest, nationwide MVNO who offers data.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey guys.

Do I have to wait for another round of questions or approval?

Thanks.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> It goes to hdmi they should of just called it a micro usb to hdmi adapter
> 
> You still need an hdmi cable
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sweet man I shall look into getting one maybe,  but anyway gnight guys 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet man I shall look into getting one maybe,  but anyway gnight guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Scratch that nexus 7 has micro USB so a normal mhl to HDMI adapter is what u need.

Sent from the Pool


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> @BD.
> 
> I need your help. I need the cheapest, nationwide MVNO who offers data.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Almost all of them offer some kind of data plan.
MVNO:
Simple (T-Mobile)(crap speeds even on the 60$ plan....ignore)
Straight Talk (AT&T AND T-Mobile) 45$  unlimited talk text and has nebulous ToS regarding data limits. People on HoFo have reported being thrown off (mostly the AT&T side though) for as little as 1.3GB of data usage)
RedPocket (AT&T) 60$ is cheaper with refill pin through www.callingmart.com 
2GB of data (unlimited everything else like StraightTalk listed above although at least you know where you stand on data usage)
H2O (AT&T) offers 1GB of data along with unlimited talk text....
Enough info?

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Do I have to wait for another round of questions or approval?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have any problems with you.
Jase?
Dex?
Snowflake?
What's the verdict here?
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't have any problems with you.
> Jase?
> Dex?
> Snowflake?
> What's the verdict here?

Click to collapse



I'm good. He gets my approval for probationary membership.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I'm good. He gets my approval for probationary membership.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse








Sooooo....we're waiting on the Don's final approval. 
HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2012)

John seems cool to me, he has my vote 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## hiu115 (Jul 25, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Do I have to wait for another round of questions or approval?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



read the title. "Grab a drink and join"

does that answer your question?


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't have any problems with you.
> Jase?
> Dex?
> Snowflake?
> ...

Click to collapse



I have over 9000 questions for him....brb 

Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 25, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Do I have to wait for another round of questions or approval?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 I give a yes! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I have over 9000 questions for him....brb
> 
> Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.

Click to collapse



And I have an arrow for you're knee


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I have over 9000 questions for him....brb
> 
> Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.

Click to collapse








Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Phistachio (Jul 25, 2012)

oh god im drunk. wat do''

freaking awesome seet 16 birthday haha


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm gonna be transparent for a while guys. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm gonna be transparent for a while guys.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Why?
Are you becoming a ninja?

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm gonna be transparent for a while guys.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I see right through your lies...


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why?
> Are you becoming a ninja?
> 
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

Click to collapse



School.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## hiu115 (Jul 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> School.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Ninja School? Cool


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2012)

Well looks like I'm single for the first time in almost 2 years. And I hate it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Jul 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Well looks like I'm single for the first time in almost 2 years. And I hate it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Nothing's wrong with being single, you have more "opportunities" 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Well looks like I'm single for the first time in almost 2 years. And I hate it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Time to go hang out with your friends and have beers!!!

Sent from the Pool


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Time to go hang out with your friends and have beers!!!
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Most definitely this.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear the bad news Cam.
Also, Goodnight everyone. 

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sorry to hear the bad news Cam.
> Also, Goodnight everyone.
> 
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

Click to collapse



'Night BD 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sorry to hear the bad news Cam.
> Also, Goodnight everyone.
> 
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

Click to collapse



After everything I've been through with her....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> After everything I've been through with her....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



That does suck bro.  







Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That does suck bro.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Nevermind. She cheated again. I guess she felt guilty

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Nevermind. She cheated again. I guess she felt guilty
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Dude, in my own lighthearted way, I can only say this:  I am never, EVER, taking you to Vegas with me.  "Your level of bad luck is just too damn high!!" 


Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dude, in my own lighthearted way, I can only say this:  I am never, EVER, taking you to Vegas with me.  "Your level of bad luck
> Is just too damn high!!"
> 
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I feel like bad luck Brian. I'm not getting any sleep tonight. Too much adrenaline 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I feel like bad luck Brian. I'm not getting any sleep tonight. Too much adrenaline
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I didn't make that meme for you for nothing dude.  I'm not all fun and games though.  I've had that happen to me and and I can have a pretty bad temper.  Use your adrenaline on something creative instead of punching holes in your wall.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I didn't make that meme for you for nothing dude.  I'm not all fun and games though.  I've had that happen to me and and I can have a pretty bad temper.  Use your adrenaline on something creative instead of punching holes in your wall.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Believe me. Last time this happened I needed new closet doors and a new frame for the closet. I'm in control now though.





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

Oooh, you added "god".  U mad.

And Cameron?  Nice to see some real names around here for a change.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Oooh, you added "god".  U mad.
> 
> And Cameron?  Nice to see some real names around here for a change.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Yeah. My parents named me after one of my dads friends.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Yeah. My parents named me after one of my dads friends.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Its a good name.....but......there was a bad luck Cameron long before you showed up....






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Its a good name.....but......there was a bad luck Cameron long before you showed up....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ferris buellers day off? Is that right? I don't really watch movies

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Ferris buellers day off? Is that right? I don't really watch movies
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Yup

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnQ8N1KacJc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
This suits me.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnQ8N1KacJc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> This suits me.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



You're feeding your own anger listening to that!  You're not doing your feelings any favors.

That's it....we're on 





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

This song had no business being on my Pandora playlist, but it scared the crap out of me.  My nightmares now have a soundtrack.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iu-WAHBbW8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 25, 2012)

Nexus 7!!!: D its here xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nexus 7!!!: D its here xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lucky bastard.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Lucky bastard.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Tehehe  looks sexy 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 25, 2012)

You wanting one? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> You wanting one?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Actually, no.  I'm just bitter.  My Galaxy s2 is already dated, and I've only had it for 8 months.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Actually, no.  I'm just bitter.  My Galaxy s2 is already dated, and I've only had it for 8 months.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



XD fair enough ;D I shall have to root it in a sec  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD fair enough ;D I shall have to root it in a sec
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Popcorn flavored jelly beans, or it didn't happen.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Popcorn flavored jelly beans, or it didn't happen.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Jelly bean flavored popcorn sounds nucer 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 25, 2012)

Three and a half hours of sleep... my eyes burn.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## John McClane (Jul 25, 2012)

Morning Guys.


----------



## hiu115 (Jul 25, 2012)

9gagging for 3 hours straight... Guess i have no life after all

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 25, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Morning Guys.

Click to collapse



Morning, it is.

Have you thought of a title you want?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Morning, it is.
> 
> Have you thought of a title you want?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I read the op, and saw various special positions, and thought about maybe.
*Die Harder* 

Or something like that regarding my character. What you guys think? 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## hiu115 (Jul 25, 2012)

John McClane said:


> I read the op, and saw various special positions, and thought about maybe.
> *Die Harder*
> 
> Or something like that regarding my character. What you guys think?
> ...

Click to collapse



no, it should be in italian.

maybe sergeant banana (sergente banane)?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> no, it should be in italian.
> 
> maybe sergeant banana (sergente banane)?

Click to collapse









Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just woke up from my nap, want more sleep :/

Hey everyone


----------



## hiu115 (Jul 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



what the fudge is that? (-__-)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> what the fudge is that? (-__-)

Click to collapse



Lemme guess...you were born on the 90s?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## hiu115 (Jul 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Lemme guess...you were born on the 90s?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



yup, the decade when i don't give a fudge to phones


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Lemme guess...you were born on the 90s?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I was born in the nineties and I know what that is.

And it's beautiful.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> yup, the decade when i don't give a fudge to phones

Click to collapse



"Only I didn't say fudge..."

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## hiu115 (Jul 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> "Only I didn't say fudge..."
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



i read enough of the forum rules to prevent myself from using the word "f.uck".
Oops, i just did


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 25, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> i read enough of the forum rules to prevent myself from using the word "f.uck".
> Oops, i just did

Click to collapse



They used to not care! I spoke like a sailor, nobody gave a sh- ... poop.

And then came the crackdown.

It's never been the same around here. Always tossing a glance over your shoulder, seeing the mods following you so close behind... it's a prison, and we're here for life.

Don't drop the soap.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Popcorn flavored jelly beans, or it didn't happen.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Popcorn flavored Jelly Beans....
Also, morning.

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> They used to not care! I spoke like a sailor, nobody gave a sh- ... poop.
> 
> And then came the crackdown.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey bro ^^^

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Popcorn flavored Jelly Beans....
> Also, morning.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse








Morning' BD

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey bro ^^^
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Hey sis
why the pony face?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey sis
> why the pony face?

Click to collapse



Why not?

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2012)

Morning:
Skinny-love both those movies 
Cam-Man you will get through it! And you will be much happier single 
BD: how how goes it?
Max: congrats on the nexus 7! Can't wait to order my note 10.1
Ob: howdy!
John: do not name yourself die harder
Husam: what's is up bro?
Other guy I don't feel like spelling your name: hello 

Speaking of name change I need a new one as I am no longer smoking hookah!



Sent from the Pool


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Speaking of name change I need a new one as I am no longer smoking hookah!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



How about "Quitter"? 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Morning:
> Skinny-love both those movies
> Cam-Man you will get through it! And you will be much happier single
> BD: how how goes it?
> ...

Click to collapse



Max Power?


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why not?
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



AHHHHHHHH

RARITY <3333

BD, you have earned my dedicated and undivided love. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> How about "Quitter"?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Nah maybe I will switch it to something beer related :beer:

Sent from the Pool


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Morning:
> Skinny-love both those movies
> Cam-Man you will get through it! And you will be much happier single
> BD: how how goes it?
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man xD the tab is awesome 

I can plug my phone into it with the otg and use it as a storage device also charges my phone 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Thanks man xD the tab is awesome
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Did u root it and make it your b*tch yet? 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Did u root it and make it your b*tch yet?
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Just edited my post but yes first thing I did 



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> AHHHHHHHH
> 
> RARITY <3333
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought I already earned it. 
But thanks. 
Ponies! Wheeeeeeeeeeee!




Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Nah maybe I will switch it to something beer related :beer:
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Don't even think about Guardiano Della Pietre.  I have dibs.

Translation..."keeper of 'stones" 





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Don't even think about Guardiano Della Pietre.  I have dibs.
> 
> Translation..."keeper of 'stones"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NICE!!! 

I need something related to IPA but in italian or something.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> NICE!!!
> 
> I need something related to IPA but in italian or something.

Click to collapse



Dex!  I need a promotion.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dex!  I need a promotion.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Me too  
New name:
Drinker of IPAs ?
Taster of IPAs?
Keeper of IPAs?
IPA Tester?
Hop Riser?


What do u guys think? Any other ideas are acceptable 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 25, 2012)

I couldn't help my self 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## John McClane (Jul 25, 2012)

How about il sergente banane, that hiu115 suggested?

P.S. Hi david, Skinny, BD! 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

John McClane said:


> How about il sergente banane, that hiu115 suggested?
> 
> P.S. Hi david, Skinny, BD!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sup John!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 25, 2012)

Morning! Perfect day to go ride the R6! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Morning! Perfect day to go ride the R6!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Morning john and trell.

Going to the dentist right now  

Sent from the Pool


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why not?
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Because I don't like them


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Because I don't like them

Click to collapse









HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2012)

Dead thread is dead 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Dead thread is dead
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Long day is long

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Long day is long
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Indeed but tomorrow is Friday beer day for me!! 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Indeed but tomorrow is Friday beer day for me!!
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Every single day is beer day as far as I'm concerned. 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Every single day is beer day as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



100% This.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Every single day is beer day as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Weekends are when I drink, I used to drink during The week but I cut back cause it was getting expensive and wasn't fun to go into work and was drinking too much.

Sent from the Pool


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 100% This.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I knew you would approve. 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 25, 2012)

Apparently watt is mad at me. I dunno why though. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> View attachment 1221827
> 
> Apparently watt is mad at me. I dunno why though.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I would edit parts of that....
Also....





Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I would edit parts of that....
> Also....
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Interesting home screen.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Interesting home screen.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



It's not for everyone....but I like it. 

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's not for everyone....but I like it.
> 
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

Click to collapse



I like the minimalistic text look. 

I have added a few more things but here is what mine looked like the last time I took a screen shot. (lol yeah it was a while ago)


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 25, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I like the minimalistic text look.
> 
> I have added a few more things but here is what mine looked like the last time I took a screen shot. (lol yeah it was a while ago)

Click to collapse








Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 25, 2012)

Mine  kinda boring 
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Mine  kinda boring
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Expected on day 1 of a new device


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Expected on day 1 of a new device

Click to collapse



It shall get there  the other 2 pages are a bit more busy though  

Any ideas on what to spend my gift card on ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> It shall get there  the other 2 pages are a bit more busy though
> 
> Any ideas on what to spend my gift card on ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hmm, games that you don't have?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hmm, games that you don't have?

Click to collapse



Anyone know if NFS is any good then ? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 25, 2012)

*Halp!!!*

I have a problem with me browser. I'm using Chrome and for the last 2 hours XDA shows up like this 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ryx1oxfg66kncaq/2012-07-25 13.26.08.jpg

No trolling mates..any advice?
I tried IE and is the same issue


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Anyone know if NFS is any good then ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hot pursuit? Meh.. what about NBA jam? I really like that game 

Sent from the Pool

---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> I have a problem with me browser. I'm using Chrome and for the last 2 hours XDA shows up like this
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ryx1oxfg66kncaq/2012-07-25 13.26.08.jpg
> 
> No trolling mates..any advice?
> I tried IE and is the same issue

Click to collapse



Mine did that for the past hour I switched to old xda template, signed out and somehow it resolved itself.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 25, 2012)

I shall have  look 


& cant see the pic mtm
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 25, 2012)

Not too bad  just a lower io score than the prime 
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not too bad  just a lower io score than the prime
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Meh scores are overrated 

You put any custom rom on that b*tch yet?


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hot pursuit? Meh.. what about NBA jam? I really like that game
> 
> Sent from the Pool
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I seem to be stock in 2013  beta theme and unable to change it. I've logged off 5 times and deleted cache, cookies and still the same


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I seem to be stock in 2013  beta theme and unable to change it. I've logged off 5 times and deleted cache, cookies and still the same

Click to collapse



Ya mine won't change back to new beta theme, Did u try clicking the welcome to XDA 2013 "Problems?" Revert Back? That is what I did to get back to the old brown one and like I said it fixed itself.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2012)

MTM IT FAILED AGAIN  

You being a senior mod should know more about what the hell is going on!! Read you private mod area and find out why they broke it!!

Sent from the Pool


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> MTM IT FAILED AGAIN
> 
> You being a senior mod should know more about what the hell is going on!! Read you private mod area and find out why they broke it!!
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



How dare ya mock me and treat me like that David? 
Do you think of my that low and incompetent? I am in direct contact with other SMs and the admins about this issue.
I was looking for another options or opinions but I guess that is how you treat someone that needs help.

Good day to you sir


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm lazy. tldr 300 posts since I posted here. Cliffnotes anyone? I miss anything worth noting? 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> How dare ya mock me and treat me like that David?
> Do you think of my that low and incompetent? I am in direct contact with other SMs and the admins about this issue.
> I was looking for another options or opinions but I guess that is how you treat someone that needs help.
> 
> Good day to you sir

Click to collapse



U mad bro? 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm lazy. tldr 300 posts since I posted here. Cliffnotes anyone? I miss anything worth noting?
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



John McClane is likely to be our newest member.  Waiting on Dex.

Watt is newly single.  We need to cheer that kid up.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm lazy. tldr 300 posts since I posted here. Cliffnotes anyone? I miss anything worth noting?
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Edit: see skinny post


Sent from the Pool


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> How dare ya mock me and treat me like that David?
> Do you think of my that low and incompetent? I am in direct contact with other SMs and the admins about this issue.
> I was looking for another options or opinions but I guess that is how you treat someone that needs help.
> 
> Good day to you sir

Click to collapse



And I was trying to help jeez someone woke up on the wrong side of xda today. 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> John McClane is likely to be our newest member.  Waiting on Dex.
> 
> Watt is newly single.  We need to cheer that kid up.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse











davidrules7778 said:


> Besides the post above you lol no..
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse











davidrules7778 said:


> And I was trying to help jeez someone woke up on the wrong side of xda today.
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Thanks

I see mtm and David still at it.

Watt, see you in gtalk. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 25, 2012)

Jellybean goodness on my Note 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2012)

NOT SURE IF HALLUCINATING

Fry.jpg

BUT WHEN I SQUINT EVERYTHING GOES SEPIA WITH A HINT OF INSTAGRAM 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Jellybean goodness on my Note
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cool, waiting a few more days for theme manager and themes then I will be on bacon flavored jb most likely 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> bacon flavored jb

Click to collapse



I can't imagine what this tastes like, but I want one now. 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> I can't imagine what this tastes like, but I want one now.
> 
> This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.

Click to collapse



Doesn't jelly belly jelly bean company make that flavor?

Sent from the Pool


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2012)

My 3 buck case started falling apart so I took the part that was falling apart off and modded the other side so I have access to volume buttons without the stupid covering button implentatiion. The only reason I got a case anyway was because I wanted a kickstand and it was a cheap rubber and tpu case 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 25, 2012)

It's aliiiiive! "Finally" some JB love for the Galaxy Note.







Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jul 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Cool, waiting a few more days for theme manager and themes then I will be on bacon flavored jb most likely
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



When I get back to my moms, I'll be building them locally 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2



LordManhattan said:


> It's aliiiiive! "Finally" some JB love for the Galaxy Note.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



High five


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> It's aliiiiive! "Finally" some JB love for the Galaxy Note.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice.  Real manly too.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Doesn't jelly belly jelly bean company make that flavor?
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Not sure... They probably do. Damn, I can see it now, candied whiskey bacon flavored jelly beans, WHAT WILL THEY THINK OF NEXT? 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nice.  Real manly too.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



What's "manly"?  The wallpaper? That's the stock JB wallpaper you n00b!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What's "manly"?  The wallpaper? That's the stock JB wallpaper you n00b!

Click to collapse



I know


They never make cool stock ones though.  Ahh well.  Congrats!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I know
> 
> 
> They never make cool stock ones though.  Ahh well.  Congrats!
> ...

Click to collapse



Tssspsss, you didn't know that! Skinny, i am disappoint [Insert huge head]. And i agree. It ain't cool, but i'll use it for now (the next hour).


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

Just ordered me a new kickstand case and its thinner then this one I have now. It also comes with a holster with belt clip 8 bucks instead if 30 on Verizon's  

Sent from the Pool


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Just ordered me a new kickstand case and its thinner then this one I have now. It also comes with a *holster with belt clip* 8 bucks instead if 30 on Verizon's
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Are you a japanese tourist?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Just ordered me a new kickstand case and its thinner then this one I have now. It also comes with a holster with belt clip 8 bucks instead if 30 on Verizon's
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Have that same one. Also have the cruzer lite

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Have that same one. Also have the cruzer lite
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



How is it? I liked how thin it looked in the pictures, I only wanted the kickstand the holster I might use. 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Are you a japanese tourist?

Click to collapse



Why? 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## hiu115 (Jul 26, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> They used to not care! I spoke like a sailor, nobody gave a sh- ... poop.
> 
> And then came the crackdown.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems you have so much experience with the mods... I wonder why...

btw, morning guys!

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> Seems you have so much experience with the mods... I wonder why...
> 
> btw, morning guys!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Afternoon 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 26, 2012)

Evening?  

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> Evening?
> 
> This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.

Click to collapse



Almost 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Why?
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



I don't know, most people that i see with stuff on their belts are either tourists or japanese. Or you know, dads. I'm not hating on you for wearing one, but it's a little funny (for me)  Just ignore me, hahah


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> How is it? I liked how thin it looked in the pictures, I only wanted the kickstand the holster I might use.
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



I approve. Not much protection if it drops face down tho

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I don't know, most people that i see with stuff on their belts are either tourists or japanese. Or you know, dads. I'm not hating on you for wearing one, but it's a little funny (for me)  Just ignore me, hahah

Click to collapse



Not in MERICA

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I approve. Not much protection if it drops face down tho
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Not going to happen  I baby the hell out of my phones 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I don't know, most people that i see with stuff on their belts are either tourists or japanese. Or you know, dads. I'm not hating on you for wearing one, but it's a little funny (for me)  Just ignore me, hahah

Click to collapse



Oh I thought u were talking about the kickstand, I dont  think I will use the holster it is just an extra items that comes with it.

Sent from the Pool


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 26, 2012)

Promotion, recruits etc etc open for 24 hours counting from now. Want in? post/pm me, jase or BD 

('evening btw  )

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Promotion, recruits etc etc open for 24 hours counting from now. Want in? post/pm me, jase or BD
> 
> ('evening btw  )
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express

Click to collapse



Hop Riser new name,  move me above t.c.p or even better snowflake so I don't get crapped on anymore 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## John McClane (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm waiting for your approval and title.

Thanks! 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Oh I thought u were talking about the kickstand, I dont  think I will use the holster it is just an extra items that comes with it.
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



The kickstand is useful, but just the thought about using a case makes me sick. Why you ask? I'm not buying a Bugatti just to cover it up with plastic bumpers in case i drive into a solid mountain.  It's that simple. I'll hate myself when i drop it, but that's just life.

I'm not making any friends today do i? Hahah

---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> Promotion, recruits etc etc open for 24 hours counting from now. Want in? post/pm me, jase or BD
> 
> ('evening btw  )
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express

Click to collapse



What's going on?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> The kickstand is useful, but just the thought about using a case makes me sick. Why you ask? I'm not buying a Bugatti just to cover it up with plastic bumpers in case i drive into a solid mountain.  It's that simple. I'll hate myself when i drop it, but that's just life.
> 
> I'm not making any friends today do i? Hahah

Click to collapse



I told u I only am using a slim small case so I can use the kickstand  otherwise I wouldn't have one, I use the kickstand daily for games like dead trigger,movies, just setting the desk clock at night. 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I told u I only am using a slim small case so I can use the kickstand  otherwise I wouldn't have one, I use the kickstand daily for games like dead trigger,movies, just setting the desk clock at night.
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Meh, still too much bloat  OK, i'll leave you alone (for now).


----------



## boborone (Jul 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Promotion, recruits etc etc open for 24 hours counting from now. Want in? post/pm me, jase or BD
> 
> ('evening btw  )
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express

Click to collapse



Evening Don. PM sent. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> Evening Don. PM sent.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



+1 I sent a msg and posted 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Meh, still too much bloat  OK, i'll leave you alone (for now).

Click to collapse



I agree but I gotta have the kickstand!!

Sent from the Pool


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

This..from earlier...new title.





TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Don't even think about Guardiano Della Pietre.  I have dibs.
> 
> Translation..."keeper of 'stones"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 26, 2012)

Written huge post 2wice, lost it because wp7 forum apps suck.short summary:
Updates on OP tomorrow 
John McClane, welcome. You may put the gli logo in your sig, as you are now a piciotto. Later on, you will be able to choose your special position
@the rest:most , if not all of the requests are possible. Just because I might miss yours, pm me.
Gotta get some sleep now... 

edit: small confusion in my head. Welcome in, John 


Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 26, 2012)

Edit... yeah


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Edit... yeah

Click to collapse



Hey man, I found the orange can.  That means I'm special dammit!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 26, 2012)

Pm sent, and posted here. Thanks

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Pm sent, and posted here. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for sending PMs


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for sending PMs

Click to collapse



banned because it is time   

Edit: hus,check ur pm 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned because it is time
> 
> Edit: hus,check ur pm
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express

Click to collapse



Banned for PMS'ing all over xda


----------



## John McClane (Jul 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for sending PMs

Click to collapse











dexter93 said:


> banned because it is time
> 
> Edit: hus,check ur pm
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express

Click to collapse




:what::shocked:

Banned because, wait wrong thread guys. 
Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for PMS'ing all over xda

Click to collapse



Banned because... Why not? Oh, and hi. 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> Banned because... Why not? Oh, and hi.
> 
> This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.

Click to collapse



Banned for drugs


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hop Riser new name,  move me above t.c.p or even better snowflake so I don't get crapped on anymore
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



No one gets promoted above Dex, Husam, Me and Snowflake. Not gonna happen. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> Banned because... Why not? Oh, and hi.
> 
> This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.

Click to collapse



I could be wrong, but I'm not sure BD would appreciate any brick-throwing competition.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I could be wrong, but I'm not sure BD would appreciate any brick-throwing competition.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Even if there was competition....they'd be a................

Distant........














Second. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Even if there was competition....they'd be a................
> 
> Distant........
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because you are in the wrong thread sis 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

Lolololtitlelolol

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned for the title confusion. Lol I clicked and refreshed 2 times. 







Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because you are in the wrong thread sis
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It'll be hard to ban anyone with a brick sticking out of your head.....bro. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 26, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for the title confusion. Lol I clicked and refreshed 2 times.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because the title has been the same for about... a year? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because the title has been the same for about... a year?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for lying to new members.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No one gets promoted above Dex, Husam, Me and Snowflake. Not gonna happen.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



B.S. I joined the mafia before snowflake and boborone is above snowflake  

Sent from the Pool


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned for lying to new members.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I'm not lying. That brick caused temporary memory loss 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> B.S. I joined the mafia before snowflake and boborone is above snowflake
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



No. He's not. 
I joined before both of you.
Snowflake is the birdy bomber and my assistant.
You're outranked by a bird.
Deal with it. 
Also
The Don
Husam
Me/Snowflake....
Everyone else.
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because I'm not lying. That brick caused temporary memory loss
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned for copying me


----------



## John McClane (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned for starting another loop. :shocked:

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for starting another loop. :shocked;
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for crying like a baby


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

Bd gave me my 1500th thank!  You're awesome bd!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Bd gave me my 1500th thank!  You're awesome bd!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Do you want me to ruin that? 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Do you want me to ruin that?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ruin away!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for crying like a baby

Click to collapse



Banned for not supporting the new member. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not supporting the new member.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



You think you can just waltz in.....eh...nvm.

Don, Permission to commence initiation ritual?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Banned for not supporting the new member.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because I usually give nightmares to new members, you should be happy


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey David....






Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> B.S. I joined the mafia before snowflake and boborone is above snowflake
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse











Babydoll25 said:


> No. He's not.
> I joined before both of you.
> Snowflake is the birdy bomber and my assistant.
> You're outranked by a bird.
> ...

Click to collapse




special positions are equal. Unless specified by a secondary title, that is. Also, order in op!=rank order 

PS. Accidental thanks 






husam666 said:


> Banned for copying me

Click to collapse



Banned for what??? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey David....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I earned that respect 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> special positions are equal. Unless specified by a secondary title, that is. Also, order in op!=rank order
> 
> PS. Accidental thanks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Babydoll and her birds will always be above everyone!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> special positions are equal. Unless specified by a secondary title, that is. Also, order in op!=rank order
> 
> PS. Accidental thanks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I still rank below YOU and HUSAM.
(I haz unofficial "third in line to the Don" status)
Fact: Snowflake is Awesome.
David is not as awesome.....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Babydoll and her birds will always be above everyone!!

Click to collapse



Babydoll is also a contabile.. and with my trusty consigliere they are forming the team of my advisors. Of course she is above everyone else 

@BD: its official now 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Babydoll is also a contabile.. and with my trusty consigliere they are forming the team of my advisors. Of course she is above everyone else
> 
> @BD: its official now
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



btw, davidrules should always be a pawn 
he always hated my ericks

banned for that


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> btw, davidrules should always be a pawn
> he always hated my ericks
> 
> banned for that

Click to collapse



Banned cause its been a while since a decent Erick summoning was done... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause its been a while since a decent Erick summoning was done...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned because
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned cause its been a while since a decent Erick summoning was done...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Banned!
Don't encourage him! 
Here we go.......................
I'll start
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Erick
Edit:
Husam???
You going to finish this?
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned!
> Don't encourage him!
> Here we go.......................
> I'll start
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being too late


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for being too late

Click to collapse



Banned. I wasn't late.....just decided to edit my post.
Banned again. Editing is important.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Banned. I wasn't late.....just decided to edit my post.
> Banned again. Editing is important.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned for giving people the wrong message


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for giving people the wrong message

Click to collapse



Banned. I'm never wrong. 
You should know that.
Double banned for forgetting such an important thing.  

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned cause I'm too drunk for this





Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## boborone (Jul 26, 2012)

I thought mtm deleted the thread 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> I thought mtm deleted the thread
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



So did I. Looks like my brother AND I are gonna be single drinking buddies. He's getting divorced this month

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Jul 26, 2012)

Noobs, you got me scared... I thought mafia thread got deleted LOL


----------



## veeman (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned for...... sh*t I got trolled.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

@husam I am no pawn and the reason I didn't like erick when I first joined was because I didn't know who he was and why you spammed his name. 
Also why do u always have a problem with me? You have been hostile ever since I wanted to join and joined.


----------



## veeman (Jul 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because
> Erick
> Erick
> Erick
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow really?


----------



## boborone (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> @husam I am no pawn and the reason I didn't like erick when I first joined was because I didn't know who he was and why you spammed his name.
> Also why do u always have a problem with me? You have been hostile ever since I wanted to join and joined.

Click to collapse



Since I joined, I have only seen me and skinny not get trolled. Everyone else gets it for days. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> Wow really?

Click to collapse



And then you went and quoted it.  Numbnuts. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> Since I joined, I have only seen me and skinny not get trolled. Everyone else gets it for days.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Cuz we're the drunk entertainers.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## veeman (Jul 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And then you went and quoted it.  Numbnuts.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



hehe 

I'll stop posting here now, I'm not part of this.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> Since I joined, I have only seen me and skinny not get trolled. Everyone else gets it for days.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Heh. That's funny, I don't troll anyone so who around here is trolling people? 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## boborone (Jul 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Cuz we're the drunk entertainers.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



:beer::beer: hear hear :beer::beer:

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> Wow really?

Click to collapse



Yes. Really.
The "Erick (whatever Husam calls that)" is a long standing mafia tradition..... 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Heh. That's funny, I don't troll anyone so who around here is trolling people?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Keep telling yourself that. I'm sure someone will believe you. 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Keep telling yourself that. I'm sure someone will believe you.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



A writer who doesn't troll.  That's like a fisherman without a net.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 26, 2012)

.....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

And I was told today how young I looked for my age.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And I was told today how young I looked for my age.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That damn aging app again. 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That damn aging app again.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



But the glasses look so real.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> But the glasses look so real.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I thought they were

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I thought they were
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol I do wear glasses when I'm not working, but not those.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Lol I do wear glasses when I'm not working, but not those.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Handsome :thumbup: and cute daughter 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Handsome :thumbup: and cite daughter
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thank you sir.:thumbup:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey everyone. 
Check out this thread on overclock.net
Its a sponsored custom rig, brilliant idea, craftsmanship and design... But the guy just disappeared before finishing it, leaving it like the final chapter of a novel unwritten 

http://www.overclock.net/t/615650/sponsored-r-e-f-l-e-x-i-o-n


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey everyone.
> Check out this thread on overclock.net
> Its a sponsored custom rig, brilliant idea, craftsmanship and design... But the guy just disappeared before finishing it, leaving it like the final chapter of a novel unwritten
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/615650/sponsored-r-e-f-l-e-x-i-o-n

Click to collapse



You're on ocn?  If so, hit me up.  My user name is PB4UGO 
And dude, the case in that build has to be one of the biggest cases I've ever seen lol.
Makes my Lian Li a-05 look like a toy.
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You're on ocn?  If so, hit me up.  My user name is PB4UGO
> And dude, the case in that build has to be one of the biggest cases I've ever seen lol.
> Makes my Lian Li a-05 look like a toy.
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I just joined tonight 
Thought I might get some more ideas for my build there


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I just joined tonight
> Thought I might get some more ideas for my build there

Click to collapse



Nice!  Yeah, its a great site, but man, they are strict on language and what not.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2012)

Taking a nap until 02:45....I'll be back later....That is if any of you are still awake...


Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Taking a nap until 02:45....I'll be back later....That is if any of you are still awake...
> 
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



I will be...I'm 3 hours behind you.:beer:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 26, 2012)

Anyone else having this problem? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Skinny you hop on the Jelly Bean train yet?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nice!  Yeah, its a great site, but man, they are strict on language and what not.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



It doesn't auto censor like xda?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Anyone else having this problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not yet.  The dev that cooked the ROM I use is working on it.  Waiting patiently.

T
h
a
n
k
e
d

b
y
.
.
trell959

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not yet.  The dev that cooked the ROM I use is working on it.  Waiting patiently.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Task's AOKP?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Task's AOKP?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yup...awesome.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yup...awesome.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I still run it on my i-777. All the cool kids run it 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not yet.  The dev that cooked the ROM I use is working on it.  Waiting patiently.
> 
> T
> h
> ...

Click to collapse



Aha, you almost had me thinking my app was messing up as well.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I still run it on my i-777. All the cool kids run it
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Task is just a cool dev.  Always available, and such a hardass for following the rules of his threads. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> It doesn't auto censor like xda?

Click to collapse



Oh, it does, but posting pics with even remotely bad language will earn you a warning.  I don't even have the pic anymore but i posted one of an Asian guy screaming and the caption read "HORY SHET!!!"  It was in response to someone educating me on the source of a photo I incorrectly referenced.  So the snippy (but cute) mod chick sent me a warning PM.  And warnings/rule infractions appear in your profile, so people can identify "trouble" users.  Its all pretty rediculous.  But keep it clean, and its the best source of computer info you'll ever find.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

Good news!  And since I use this thread like a Kardashian uses twitter, you heard it here first....

I'm so glad I took this phone call a few minutes ago....

A very close friend of mine who plays guitar just asked if I was interested in playing drums for his band.  

Nothing unusual about that, except for the fact that ive been assured songwriting credit for future tunes, and a sweet, brand new drum kit to play on.  He told me they've been planning to ask me for months.

This is a big deal for me. I haven't played in a working band in almost 5 years.  I just turned 36 on July 16th.  I wonder how my old bones are going to do this.  This was my life for so long, and I "retired" to raise a family and have a real job, but this offer made me consider giving it another try.  And Sarah (my wife) thinks it's an awesome idea.  

So here I go!  Time to rock some balls off!

And I know I've posted this before, maybe not in this thread, but for reference, this was the last song of the last "real" show I played.  It was so long ago, the video isn't even widescreen
And sorry if I look bored in the video....I was really drunk, and I hadn't seen my family in a while...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAI7ETUIg2o&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Good news!  And since I use this thread like a Kardashian uses twitter, you heard it here first....
> 
> I'm so glad I took this phone call a few minutes ago....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kick ass bro!  Good luck with that man.  I know you've been missing it.  Nice to hear you're getting back to what you like. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> Kick ass bro!  Good luck with that man.  I know you've been missing it.  Nice to hear you're getting back to what you like.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Thanks!  I know the guys real well, and I really wonder why I never played with them before.  They kick ass, and they wanted me from day one, so I'm not sure how this can't work.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## hiu115 (Jul 26, 2012)

darn it i'm hungry

What's with the *TITLE* anyway?

Just posting another useless post with my HTC One S


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> darn it i'm hungry
> 
> What's with the *TITLE* anyway?
> 
> Just posting another useless post with my HTC One S

Click to collapse



banned for mixing threads

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## hiu115 (Jul 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> banned for mixing threads
> 
> Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



banned for banning a person who got banned plenty of times while replying on another thread.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> banned for banning a person who got banned plenty of times while replying on another thread.

Click to collapse



what's up, ban?

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## hiu115 (Jul 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> what's up, ban?
> 
> Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



nothing special, just got banned from xda for questioning a fudging title!


----------



## John McClane (Jul 26, 2012)

Good Morning Fellas:

   Banned for keeping the title in confusion state. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## RcrdBrt (Jul 26, 2012)

Uhuhuh

Inviato dal mio Galaxy Nexus con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2012)

RcrdBrt said:


> Uhuhuh
> 
> Inviato dal mio Galaxy Nexus con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Gtfo n00b
Also.....holy crap am I tired.....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Gtfo n00b
> Also.....holy crap am I tired.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



16 beers+5 hours of sleep=yup, I'm right there with ya

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## hiu115 (Jul 26, 2012)

Does anyone know how to handle a girl on her period?

I'm tired...

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 26, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> Does anyone know how to handle a girl on her period?
> 
> I'm tired...

Click to collapse



Do the Colorado Batman. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## boborone (Jul 26, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> Does anyone know how to handle a girl on her period?
> 
> I'm tired...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Pepper spray 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## hiu115 (Jul 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Do the Colorado Batman.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



bang her like there's no tomorrow?

nope




boborone said:


> Pepper spray
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



i'm not sure that will make her calm...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 26, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> bang her like there's no tomorrow?
> 
> nope

Click to collapse



Sure, just depends on your definition of bang. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> Does anyone know how to handle a girl on her period?
> 
> I'm tired...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Give her some midol or if that doesn't work, slip some tylenol pm in her drink  

Sent from the Pool


----------



## John McClane (Jul 26, 2012)

Or just hear whatever she needs to say and try not to reply in any mood.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Or just hear whatever she needs to say and try not to reply in any mood.

Click to collapse



Yes this too but this can be difficult 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## hiu115 (Jul 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Sure, just depends on your definition of bang. Lol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



ok, i'll just get my "shotgun" ready and modify it to accept "ammo barrels"




davidrules7778 said:


> Give her some midol or if that doesn't work, slip some tylenol pm in her drink
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



hmm i have many options but why not try this one... I'll give it a shot at this one




John McClane said:


> Or just hear whatever she needs to say and try not to reply in any mood.

Click to collapse



just can't eat peacefully without her screaming beside my ear


----------



## loneagl (Jul 26, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> Does anyone know how to handle a girl on her period?
> 
> I'm tired...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium

Click to collapse



put on your headphones and listen to Hurt _ vol 2.u will appreciate there are more
Sadder things than consoling a gf n that will make u happy

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Jul 26, 2012)

There's ups and downs @ PMS. If you scream with her or at her because she's literally screaming. You'll irritate her m0ar!
That's why I said to hear her as much as possible, including the screams. As soon as she sees that you paid attention to her, she'll decrease her level of intensity.

Edit:  After that the next step will be her on lower RPMs and you'll get on her good side.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

John McClane said:


> There's ups and downs @ PMS. If you scream with her or at her because she's literally screaming. You'll irritate her m0ar!
> That's why I said to hear her as much as possible, including the screams. As soon as she sees that you paid attention to her, she'll decrease her level of intensity.

Click to collapse



Lmao

Sent from the Pool


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 26, 2012)

John McClane said:


> There's ups and downs @ PMS. If you scream with her or at her because she's literally screaming. You'll irritate her m0ar!
> That's why I said to hear her as much as possible, including the screams. As soon as she sees that you paid attention to her, she'll decrease her level of intensity.
> 
> Edit:  After that the next step will be her on lower RPMs and you'll get on her good side.

Click to collapse



Fvck that. Chloroform and a wash rag.

Problem solved.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Fvck that. Chloroform and a wash rag.
> 
> Problem solved.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Or drowsy medicine or sleeping pill


----------



## loneagl (Jul 26, 2012)

that's what girls well do to u.they deviate u.they make u forget to ban the person above u.
            Now if u don't mind...back to business- BANNED!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

loneagl said:


> that's what girls well do to u.they deviate u.they make u forget to ban the person above u.
> Now if u don't mind...back to business- BANNED!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Look at the OP and GTFO 

You just got trolled Motherf8cker


----------



## John McClane (Jul 26, 2012)

LOL!  Get to easy fixes.

Then Pics or didn't happen.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 26, 2012)

loneagl said:


> that's what girls well do to u.they deviate u.they make u forget to ban the person above u.
> Now if u don't mind...back to business- BANNED!!!!

Click to collapse



GTFO and learn how to read n00b.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## loneagl (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry wrong thread??? My bad

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## loneagl (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry sorry not a noob just wrong thread..backing off

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank go its thursday!! Friday for me. Suck I am broke though I just spent 118 bucks on the electric bill and have to pay rent soon 

Anyways how is everyone doing this fine morning? 

I am thinking about flashing JB Bacon this weekend and slapping on the only theme with a menu button and just wait for the updated themes and Nav bar settings come out.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> Does anyone know how to handle a girl on her period?
> 
> I'm tired...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cigarettes and alcohol. For you

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

Thread Dead Is Thread


----------



## trell959 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm here 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm here
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Together Alone.jpg 

Whats up trell?


----------



## trell959 (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Together Alone.jpg
> 
> Whats up trell?

Click to collapse



Eh nothing much, woke up like 30 minutes ago. What about you?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Eh nothing much, woke up like 30 minutes ago. What about you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Been up for 2 and half hours and an hour and half of that I have been at work. 
Bored..

I was gonna flash JB Bacon but dont feel like draining my battery right now


----------



## trell959 (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Been up for 2 and half hours and an hour and half of that I have been at work.
> Bored..
> 
> I was gonna flash JB Bacon but dont feel like draining my battery right now

Click to collapse



I'm still testing battery, Project butter isn't working, rotation also isn't working but I'm using it as a daily driver. I also hate the JB keyboard 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

You using the cm10 preview?

Sent from the Pool


----------



## trell959 (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> You using the cm10 preview?
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Yes. What were you using?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yes. What were you using?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pool party ics for now when I go home I am going to flash bacon  (cm10 kang nightly) 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## trell959 (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Pool party ics for now when I go home I am going to flash bacon  (cm10 kang nightly)
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Are you getting the Note 10.1?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Are you getting the Note 10.1?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yep as soon as it goes on sale, I will order it 

August 15th is a rumor date of when it is coming out. :laugh:

Plus they might give more info on the note 2 on that date too.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yep as soon as it goes on sale, I will order it
> 
> August 15th is a rumor date of when it is coming out. :laugh:
> 
> Plus they might give more info on the note 2 on that date too.

Click to collapse



I won't be getting the 10.1  But I am getting the Note 2  I have to talk to BD and ask her where she orders international phones...


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I won't be getting the 10.1  But I am getting the Note 2  I have to talk to BD and ask her where she orders international phones...
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya I would consider the note 2 but I am not on a gsm carrier and I think it would be too big to be my carry around phone  I love the feutures of it and was thinking about buying a tablet for awhile. So when I heard the note 10.1 is going to have all the feutures of the note plus  quad core 1.4 exynos processor and 2gb of ram. It seems like a good choice outruling all other tablets. :laugh:


----------



## trell959 (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya I would consider the note 2 but I am not on a gsm carrier and I think it would be too big to be my carry around phone  I love the feutures of it and was thinking about buying a tablet for awhile. So when I heard the note 10.1 is going to have all the feutures of the note plus  quad core 1.4 exynos processor and 2gb of ram. It seems like a good choice outruling all other tablets. :laugh:

Click to collapse



I'm still curious as to what processor the Note 2 is going to have. Some sites say the Exynos quad and some say the Exynos 5 dual core 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm still curious as to what processor the Note 2 is going to have. Some sites say the Exynos quad and some say the Exynos 5 dual core
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have a feeling its going to be a quad core, not sure on the type of exynos though? Maybe you will find out August 15 at samsungs event and hopefully the note 10.1 is released then :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 16 beers+5 hours of sleep=yup, I'm right there with ya
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



What five hours? I WISH I HAD five hours sleep....I got a whole hour and a half nap last night.... 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I won't be getting the 10.1  But I am getting the Note 2  I have to talk to BD and ask her where she orders international phones...
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I ordered my (ahem....your) note from Amazon. However, I've gotten phones from Expansys before......and eBay.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks BD!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Thanks BD!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Anytime bro. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

Flashing Bacon Jelly Bean!! :laugh:


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Flashing Bacon Jelly Bean!! :laugh:

Click to collapse



Wipe system!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Wipe system!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I did and now I am restoring my apps :laugh:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I did and now I am restoring my apps :laugh:

Click to collapse



Haha. Glad it only took you several rounds of problems to listen lol.


Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Haha. Glad it only took you several rounds of problems to listen lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



whatever 

Now just need some navigation bar settings and I will be set :cyclops:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> whatever
> 
> Now just need some navigation bar settings and I will be set :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Lol. I don't get why you want to bloat the sh*t out of your ROM with nonsense.

If the ROM is over 110MB (on Jelly Bean) then it has too much crap on it.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lol. I don't get why you want to bloat the sh*t out of your ROM with nonsense.
> 
> If the ROM is over 110MB (on Jelly Bean) then it has too much crap on it.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I like customization 

The whole reason why i root my phone


----------



## wojtek267 (Jul 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lol. I don't get why you want to bloat the sh*t out of your ROM with nonsense.
> 
> If the ROM is over 110MB (on Jelly Bean) then it has too much crap on it.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Banned for not banning


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

wojtek267 said:


> Banned for not banning

Click to collapse



Banned cause you are in the wrong thread  

Now GTFO


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm at Lisa's house.....She says hi....and has a dell pc from 2007 with XP service pack 2 on it....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

Here is jb!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from the Pool


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 26, 2012)

I see you like green 
 
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I see you like green
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yep lol 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## trell959 (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yep lol
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Red>all 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks cool though man  I wanna make a theme for the soft buttons now 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Jul 26, 2012)

I like mine plain and simple 





Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm at Lisa's house.....She says hi....and has a dell pc from 2007 with XP service pack 2 on it....

Click to collapse



Hi Lisa

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Red>all
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Let's not start this again 

Y u no use red theme?

Sent from the Pool


----------



## trell959 (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Let's not start this again
> 
> Y u no use red theme?
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



No themes on this preview build, and I don't have access to a computer where I can build :banghead:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> No themes on this preview build, and I don't have access to a computer where I can build :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for banging your head

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> No themes on this preview build, and I don't have access to a computer where I can build :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



U don't have theme manager?

Sent from the Pool


----------



## trell959 (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> U don't have theme manager?
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



Nope. Neither does the build for my Sgs2.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 26, 2012)

What kind of Mickey Mouse operation you trolls are running here? 

Who changed the name of this thread and why?


----------



## boborone (Jul 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> What kind of Mickey Mouse operation you trolls are running here?
> 
> Who changed the name of this thread and why?

Click to collapse



I thought it was you :sly::what::screwy::beer:

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> What kind of Mickey Mouse operation you trolls are running here?
> 
> Who changed the name of this thread and why?

Click to collapse



So we have all kinda noobs come in and bother us 

DUH

I see you finally fixed XDA glitches, It took you long enough 

---------- Post added at 03:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> What kind of Mickey Mouse operation you trolls are running here?
> 
> Who changed the name of this thread and why?

Click to collapse



Also since you won't give husam the original ban thread we had to make our own


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 26, 2012)

Nope..wasn't me Boborone. I like to troll but not that bad :cyclops:



boborone said:


> I thought it was you :sly::what::screwy::beer:
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse




I told you I was in contact with the admins but you had to treat me like an ignorant fool for your own amusement 


davidrules7778 said:


> So we have all kinda noobs come in and bother us
> 
> DUH
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am changing it back now!!!!


----------



## boborone (Jul 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Nope..wasn't me Boborone. I like to troll but not that bad :cyclops:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's a SM doing being gone for 2 days? After all, you are the Mafia Mod 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I told you I was in contact with the admins but you had to treat me like an ignorant fool for your own amusement

Click to collapse



Yep that is because u bam me and edit my posts for your own amusement 

Sent from the Pool


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yep that is because u bam me and edit my posts for your own amusement
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



well...I guess now we are even, right?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> well...I guess now we are even, right?

Click to collapse



PSSSH yeah right for all that nonsense you put me through we will never be even


----------



## boborone (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned for holding grudges......both of you

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> PSSSH yeah right for all that nonsense you put me through we will never be even

Click to collapse



very well then...being that the case, does that mean that this will never be over then? 

I've stopped trolling you in hopes that you feel at ease plus...I could ban you just for the LULZ


----------



## boborone (Jul 26, 2012)

:thumbup::beer:

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> very well then...being that the case, does that mean that this will never be over then?
> 
> I've stopped trolling you in hopes that you feel at easy plus...I could ban you just for the LULZ

Click to collapse



I guess I can call truths. :cyclops:

Truths?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

Worth a repost






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I guess I can call truths. :cyclops:
> 
> *Truths*?

Click to collapse



I had to Google your weird Tucsonian word to know what you are talking about 

Am I going to be able to troll you and maybe ban you for teh LULZ without you feeling bad about it or no more trolling?


----------



## boborone (Jul 26, 2012)

*Pauses to watch the weirdness unfold

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I had to Google your weird Tucsonian word to know what you are talking about
> 
> Am I going to be able to troll you and maybe ban you for teh LULZ without you feeling bad about it or no more trolling?

Click to collapse



Hmm... For now no trolling next month you can start trolling and ban me for the lulz all you want, cause I will be preoccupied.


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> *Pauses to watch the weirdness unfold
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



weird, huh? or is it awkward? 

Anyway...heading home as I is hungry and traffic is a killer atm.


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hmm... For now no trolling next month you can start trolling and ban me for the lulz all you want, cause I will be preoccupied.

Click to collapse



deal....see ya in August :victory:






No Homo!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

Jelly bean is fast as hell!!! 

Just need updated theme..


----------



## boborone (Jul 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> weird, huh? or is it awkward?
> 
> Anyway...heading home as I is hungry and traffic is a killer atm.

Click to collapse



Not sure.  But it's past beer thirty





Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2012)

Updated OP with ranks.. members.. and a nice title 

@boborone: in order to keep that, you need to give some "proof"... 
@M_T_M: any chance you could get rid of that poll ?


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Updated OP with ranks.. members.. and a nice title
> 
> @boborone: in order to keep that, you need to give some "proof"...
> @M_T_M: any chance you could get rid of that poll ?

Click to collapse



Already ahead of you mate... I sent a request to admins. 

Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Updated OP with ranks.. members.. and a nice title
> 
> @boborone: in order to keep that, you need to give some "proof"...
> @M_T_M: any chance you could get rid of that poll ?

Click to collapse



Skinny wanted a special position


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Skinny wanted a special position

Click to collapse



I must have missed that one.. will see about it.


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Updated OP with ranks.. members.. and a nice title
> 
> @boborone: in order to keep that, you need to give some "proof"...
> @M_T_M: any chance you could get rid of that poll ?

Click to collapse



Yes sir, deal. Now which offer is you want? Or all of em? I might have too much fun with that!

And thank you Don :beer:

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

Nvm


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yes sir, deal. Now which offer is you want? Or all of em? I might have too much fun with that!
> 
> And thank you Don :beer:
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



any of those is accepted. preferably thr donkey show... but idk, improvise


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey David it's Friday! Just found out I'm not working tomorrow ....boooooooo. But, man what are you drinking?

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

Nvm


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nvm

Click to collapse



Speak up Keeper

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 27, 2012)

So today, for some odd reason, I got the urge to stack things atop other things... But I only had Nexus 7's . They don't stack well, and needless to say, my day ended with no stacks. Oh well, tomorrow, I'll try and make a tower of EP121 slates or some sort. 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Skinny wanted a special position

Click to collapse



Guardiano della Pietre

Means "keeper of 'stones".  I drink copious amounts of Keystone.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

Omfg it just dawned on me what my girl sounds like when she's upset and trying to explain herself. She sounds like this when she knows she's wrong and explaining her actions. Been going on alot lately. Good to see her change but she sounds just like Myley Cyrus when she smoked that stuff. I can't remember the name of it, never can. It's one of those words my mind can't grasp. BUT SHE SOUNDS JUST LIKE IT. Has a cadence to her words and sounds just like her! Wild! 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> Omfg it just dawned on me what my girl sounds like when she's upset and trying to explain herself. She sounds like this when she knows she's wrong and explaining her actions. Been going on alot lately. Good to see her change but she sounds just like Myley Cyrus when she smoked that stuff. I can't remember the name of it, never can. It's one of those words my mind can't grasp. BUT SHE SOUNDS JUST LIKE IT. Has a cadence to her words and sounds just like her! Wild!
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Ouch...sounds horrible!

When my wife sounds that way, I put on my headphones and blast Cannibal Corpse into my skull.  Soothes me instantly.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ouch...sounds horrible!
> 
> When my wife sounds that way, I put on my headphones and blast Cannibal Corpse into my skull.  Soothes me instantly.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Ahh mine's cute though. And to take your word, her copious back and insatiable libido keep me interested. But times like now, I go to biker prison rules. I'm hungry.  been a month and got about a half left. :banghead:

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 27, 2012)

I wanted a special position :banghead:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 27, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> So today, for some odd reason, I got the urge to stack things atop other things... But I only had Nexus 7's . They don't stack well, and needless to say, my day ended with no stacks. Oh well, tomorrow, I'll try and make a tower of EP121 slates or some sort.
> 
> This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.

Click to collapse



Now there's a old face, the stacker guy from before my time... 
Y u no post pics?

Oh, and watching a movie called "collateral" right now, it's not really holding my attention near the end


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Now there's a old face, the stacker guy from before my time...
> Y u no post pics?
> 
> Oh, and watching a movie called "collateral" right now, it's not really holding my attention near the end

Click to collapse



The one with the black dude singer and the crazy guy who jumped on Oprah's couch or the other movie called collateral? 


I'm bad with names

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> The one with the black dude singer and the crazy guy who jumped on Oprah's couch or the other movie called collateral?
> 
> 
> I'm bad with names
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, the black dude singer nd crazy couch jumper.lmao. Whatever works for ya


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah, the black dude singer nd crazy couch jumper.lmao. Whatever works for ya

Click to collapse



I dug that man. Thought it was good. You don't like it? 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> I dug that man. Thought it was good. You don't like it?
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



It lost my interest for a bit, but then I got back into it.


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> It lost my interest for a bit, but then I got back into it.

Click to collapse



I'm a sucker for lil budget movies with a good plot. That's like a independent movie with good actors. You can tell half of it was improv. And they did a good job. It does get dull and boring if you're not into character development. Most of the movie is driving around la 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2012)

I am finally able to relax drinking this 







Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2012)

Also found my new favorite jb theme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 27, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Now there's a old face, the stacker guy from before my time...
> Y u no post pics?
> 
> Oh, and watching a movie called "collateral" right now, it's not really holding my attention near the end

Click to collapse



60 or so nexus 7's aren't much to look at unfortunately  however, I did try and build a teepee out of 15 of them and almost got fired lol. 

Good movie though... Gonna watch it again now, probably this weekend.  

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I am finally able to relax drinking this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Green beer can is green. 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> Green beer can is green.
> 
> This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.

Click to collapse



Lol I swear I bought for the taste not the color 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 27, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> Seems you have so much experience with the mods... I wonder why...
> 
> btw, morning guys!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium

Click to collapse



I DID NOT HAVE SEXUAL RELATIONS WITH THAT MODERATOR

Hey. Hey. MTM. Hey, baby, come here, let's do thi--



Anyways, uh, hey, guys. Just got out oof work. Found out I have a lot less money than I want to have.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm a sucker for lil budget movies with a good plot. That's like a independent movie with good actors. You can tell half of it was improv. And they did a good job. It does get dull and boring if you're not into character development. Most of the movie is driving around la
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Now watching payback, it should keep me a bit more entertained  and yes, I do agree about most of the movie being based on character development... But it wasn't during the drive around that lost me.haha.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

Do dee do dee do.....

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

The scariest TV theme evarrrrrrrrr

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

Testing new sig

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> Testing new sig
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



Notbad.jpg

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

Get in here everyone!!!!  I have an important announcement to make!!!!!

Taptaptaptaptaptaptap......

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## trell959 (Jul 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Get in here everyone!!!!  I have an important announcement to make!!!!!
> 
> Taptaptaptaptaptaptap......
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



...........

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


>

Click to collapse



If you're gonna be part of this thing, don't post gifs.  I'm mobile tonight :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2012)

Here with my beer 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

There was tragedy on the freeway today 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> There was tragedy on the freeway today
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Oh no 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Jul 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> There was tragedy on the freeway today
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



What had happened?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

We had rain, and where I live, it wasn't expected.  But anyway, a goddamned semi jackknifed, rolled over, and barrelled right into on coming traffic.  I was in that traffic.  But I'm not dead, obviously.  

But 86 others weren't so lucky.  Did this not make national news???

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> We had rain, and where I live, it wasn't expected.  But anyway, a goddamned semi jackknifed, rolled over, and barrelled right into on coming traffic.  I was in that traffic.  But I'm not dead, obviously.
> 
> But 86 others weren't so lucky.  Did this not make national news???
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



First I'm hearing of it. The only storm I heard about what the one hitting Brooklyn right now (and even then only from family I have up there).

Did the semi driver live? I realize that's probably a weird question to ask but that's always the first thing I wonder.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> We had rain, and where I live, it wasn't expected.  But anyway, a goddamned semi jackknifed, rolled over, and barrelled right into on coming traffic.  I was in that traffic.  But I'm not dead, obviously.
> 
> But 86 others weren't so lucky.  Did this not make national news???
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Stupid tapatalk double post!!
Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

Whoops

Edit

---------- Post added at 12:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------

Dayum, that sucks


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> Did a Keystone truck crash?

Click to collapse



Boborone ftw!!!






I swear we must be related.

The rest of you have been trolled.

Now a moment of silence for the victims.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2012)

Skinny are u OK and was your family with you, I am glad you arent dead and hope you and your family are OK 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Boborone ftw!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U s.o.b !!  I seriously thought u were hurt 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Boborone ftw!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> U s.o.b !!  I seriously thought u were hurt
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I AM hurt!!!!!  Those poor beers!!!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I AM hurt!!!!!  Those poor beers!!!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Cause u lost beers that weren't  yours? Or what?

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Cause u lost beers that weren't  yours? Or what?
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I would have bought them eventually.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I would have bought them eventually.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Was it like on Star Wars where you felt a ton of souls cry out then suddenly they were silent?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I would have bought them eventually.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Wow just take them for free 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Was it like on Star Wars where you felt a ton of souls cry out then suddenly they were silent?

Click to collapse



No, more like Darth Vader suffocating me with his mind.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Wow just take them for free
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



But they were all shaken up...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> But they were all shaken up...

Click to collapse



So  u let them sit a little they will be fine , if not all the more reason to shotgun them 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Wow just take them for free
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



That's in poor taste.  Those beers were traumatized.  Even I have limits of decency.







JK.
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

Hahaha I knew it, but you got me. Then I read 86 other people and thought something fishy. hahaha :beer:


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's in poor taste.  Those beers were traumatized.  Even I have limits of decency.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Plus they were probably warm. Not even Bear Grylls would drink warm beer.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2012)

Well I am off to bed, night guys. More :beer::beer::beer::beer: tomorrow 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Plus they were probably warm. Not even Bear Grylls would drink warm beer.

Click to collapse



I hate super cold beer.  I leave my boxes outside at night.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well I am off to bed, night guys. More :beer::beer::beer::beer: tomorrow
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Nite David, thanks for playing.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sigh. I thought someone in you family died. **** you.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sigh. I thought someone in you family died. **** you.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Beer is like family to me.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Beer is like family to me.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



But how could we stay mad at you, Skinny?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Beer is like family to me.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



*comfort*

I feel your loss brother. It truly is a tragedy any time poor defenseless alcohol is wasted. Theirs shall be a story that will be remembered and hopefully one day we can stop horrible events like this from happening.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> *comfort*
> 
> I feel your loss brother. It truly is a tragedy any time poor defenseless alcohol is wasted. Theirs shall be a story that will be remembered and hopefully one day we can stop horrible events like this from happening.

Click to collapse



*respect*  that is how you show it.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2012)

Afternoon, its way too hot 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2012)

Morning mafia, 


Hey Max 
Hey Chris
Hey Trell

:cyclops:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Morning mafia,
> 
> 
> Hey Max
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup David.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 27, 2012)

Morning Fellas:

Sup david
Max

What's for today?


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 27, 2012)

Mornin', babes. What's poppin'?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2012)

Bored.. Probaly going to flash the latest bacon JB 

Then going to do a bunch of chores 

But then beer


----------



## John McClane (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey guys, do any of you knows or could recommend a good CCTV security system?
There's a lot going around my neighborhood, I'm doing some research but there are a lot of them.
Suggestions!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sup guys

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sup guys
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Hey cam

How u doing?


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey cam
> 
> How u doing?

Click to collapse



Terrible

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Terrible
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Did those Marlboro Blacks already give you lung cancer?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Terrible
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Gotta pick yourself up and find some better clam. But in the meantime, eat all the clam around, get to know it, see what's out there. Experience many types of clam. May come to find out you never liked the clam you had. Just with it cause of its clam.










BD, no offense, just guys talking 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I hate super cold beer.  I leave my boxes outside at night.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I hate beer anyways. It's like drinking fermented piss.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I hate beer anyways. It's like drinking fermented piss.

Click to collapse



Your not drinking the right kind 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Your not drinking the right kind
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Ding ding ding ding ding

And what's his prize Jimmy?!

Why it's a fridge full of non generic American beer. Brewed by people who care about the taste and flavor.

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## trell959 (Jul 27, 2012)

Brick-fest going on in the Galaxy Note forums. People cannot read !

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berners_Street_Hoax
Old school trolling.
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ding ding ding ding ding
> 
> And what's his prize Jimmy?!
> 
> Why it's a fridge full of non generic American beer. Brewed by people who care about the taste and flavor.

Click to collapse



I've had Belgian Trappist beer. It's widely considered to be some of the, if not the finest beer in the world and you know what? It still tastes like piss.


----------



## dark_knight35 (Jul 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I've had Belgian Trappist beer. It's widely considered to be some of the, if not the finest beer in the world and you know what? It still tastes like piss.

Click to collapse



Try mixed beer, not pure.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2012)

Anyone gonna be watching the.Olympic opening event? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Anyone gonna be watching the.Olympic opening event?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What time does it start?  I will if the Abby has it playing it. They are an English pub. My favorite bar. Maybe they'll have it on. 

But they don't open till 4:00 pm. You're 5 hrs after me. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> What time does it start?  I will if the Abby has it playing it. They are an English pub. My favorite bar. Maybe they'll have it on.
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



35 mins, 9pm here  Awesome dude 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> 35 mins, 9pm here  Awesome dude
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just checked the guide and it's not coming on here till 6:30 my time. So I got time. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2012)

Ahh okay sweet, how long is that?  Also, it just started to rain in London lol 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Also, it just started to rain in London lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



When isn't it raining in London?


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahh okay sweet, how long is that?  Also, it just started to rain in London lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



4 hours from now.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> When isn't it raining in London?

Click to collapse



Lol 
 its been sunny all day I think though CD


& sweet boborone

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2012)

You should've seen the look of fear on my boss' face when I said "I'm taking the next 24 hours off. DON'T call me" Lol. I finally got some fricken sleep! Yay.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2012)

Bump. 

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2012)

Is it too early to start drinking? 






Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Is it too early to start drinking?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's never too early. 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You should've seen the look of fear on my boss' face when I said "I'm taking the next 24 hours off. DON'T call me" Lol. I finally got some fricken sleep! Yay.:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



Showing the boss who's boss...like a boss.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Showing the boss who's boss...like a boss.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Bossception

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You should've seen the look of fear on my boss' face when I said "I'm taking the next 24 hours off. DON'T call me" Lol. I finally got some fricken sleep! Yay.:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You should've seen the look of fear on my boss' face when I said "I'm taking the next 24 hours off. DON'T call me" Lol. I finally got some fricken sleep! Yay.:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



Epic BD is epic 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 28, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Is it too early to start drinking?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, you're not gonna drink all of it by yourself...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Wow, you're not gonna drink all of it by yourself...

Click to collapse



Yep and btw that beer is 10.4% alcohol by volume  And I am now drinking wine 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Showing the boss who's boss...like a boss.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



He just didn't wanna deal with all the stupidity. That's why he made ME GM....So I have to deal with it. 
If they can't call me....they're gonna call him....and He's gonna have a bad time.....
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

OK, who wants to play?






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> OK, who wants to play?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm down 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> OK, who wants to play?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm in

4 depp now and one waiting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> OK, who wants to play?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's the buy in? I am in if its free 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> What's the buy in? I am in if its free
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I never charge...leaves you money for more drinks!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I never charge...leaves you money for more drinks!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Now that is what I am talking about!! When does it start?

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Now that is what I am talking about!! When does it start?
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I'm starting after my kids are in bed   Boborone is already at a bar,  so its your call.  Cross country drinking games can't always be synchronized 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm starting after my kids are in bed   Boborone is already at a bar,  so its your call.  Cross country drinking games can't always be synchronized
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Probably start drinking heavier after dinner, I don't have enough money to go do shots or anything 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Probably start drinking heavier after dinner, I don't have enough money to go do shots or anything
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I have a fifth of jack

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I have a fifth of jack
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Ugh jack.. u have any tequilla or rum?

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 28, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Probably start drinking heavier after dinner, I don't have enough money to go do shots or anything
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Captain Morgan. Getting teenagers and people on a budget wasted since always.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Captain Morgan. Getting teenagers and people on a budget wasted since always.

Click to collapse



If I was on a budget I would buy it, I have literally no money 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 28, 2012)

That's harsh. I guess the next 6 pack is for you.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> That's harsh. I guess the next 6 pack is for you.

Click to collapse



Ya its OK I got beer and wine 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 28, 2012)

I haz vodka and cranberry juice.... 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz vodka and cranberry juice....
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Mmmm vodka. 

You should try Sweet Tea Vodka and Lemonade


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Mmmm vodka.
> 
> You should try Sweet Tea Vodka and Lemonade

Click to collapse



Sweet tea vodka? 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sweet tea vodka?
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Firefly Sweet Tea Vodka.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Firefly Sweet Tea Vodka.

Click to collapse














Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 28, 2012)

Ohh yeah, it is SOOOO tasty!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jul 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Ohh yeah, it is SOOOO tasty!

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ugh jack.. u have any tequilla or rum?
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



No. Jack does me good. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jul 28, 2012)

Deweted

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Someone please explain the point of this thread
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Annnnd, reported.  You're not doing yourself any favors judging by your recent posts tonight.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



lol DK is definitely getting under your skin Skinny.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jul 28, 2012)

Deweted


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lol DK is definitely getting under your skin Skinny.

Click to collapse



Well, he's gonna do what he does until he gets banned, but if I have to follow him around all night until that happens, so be it.



Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 28, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Deweted
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Too bad skinny quoted you for posterity. Seriously. Don't judge what you don't understand. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well, he's gonna do what he does until he gets banned, but if I have to follow him around all night until that happens, so be it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Hahaha that's why I stopped pony trolling...as much...lol.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hahaha that's why I stopped pony trolling...as much...lol.

Click to collapse



You're all right man, no worries there.  At least you don't type like someone with a speech impediment.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You're all right man, no worries there.  At least you don't type like someone with a speech impediment.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I done lurnt ta type reel gud like!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I done lurnt ta type reel gud like!

Click to collapse



Dewete that.  Nao!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dewete that.  Nao!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Bot Skwinnie! That is mah gud tiepin!


----------



## trell959 (Jul 28, 2012)

Evening.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Evening.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just in the nick of time.  I was starting to speak brony.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2012)

Almost outta wine and beer gotta go get more soon 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Almost outta wine and beer gotta go get more soon
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Soon???  How bout NAO!   Nobody likes a layover.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Soon???  How bout NAO!   Nobody likes a layover.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Was waiting for my gf to finish her glass

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Was waiting for my gf to finish her glass
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



How gentlemanly.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> How gentlemanly.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Lol just caught 33oz of asayi beer and going to drink more wine and last beer 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Lol just caught 33oz of asayi beer and going to drink more wine and last beer
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Nice!  Can't wait till the games start and see who survives the drinking game 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nice!  Can't wait till the games start and see who survives the drinking game
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



They haven't started yet? 

Lol getting pretty tipsy :beer:

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Jul 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nice!  Can't wait till the games start and see who survives the drinking game
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



If i had access to alcohol, I'd play. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 28, 2012)

I'd play if I wasn't stuck at work at night on the weekends. Haha I doubt many of you will be playing on Monday-Wednesday(my drinking nights).


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I'd play if I wasn't stuck at work at night on the weekends. Haha I doubt many of you will be playing on Monday-Wednesday(my drinking nights).

Click to collapse



I play everyday.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> They haven't started yet?
> 
> Lol getting pretty tipsy :beer:
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Tonight is just the opening ceremony... tomorrow, the real **** starts.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Tonight is just the opening ceremony... tomorrow, the real **** starts.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I won't have as much booze tomorrow

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I won't have as much booze tomorrow
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse









Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Thanks man  

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

I'll tell you one thing.  Having no couch sucks.






The new one is coming tomorrow though 
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'll tell you one thing.  Having no couch sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



New couch> no couch 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> New couch> no couch
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Wait til you see this thing.  Its a true man couch

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wait til you see this thing.  Its a true man couch
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Man couch > couch 

Drinking still gf is sleeping/ passed out now 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Man couch > couch
> 
> Drinking still gf is sleeping/ passed out now
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Good for you my man!  :beer::beer::beer:

I too am enjoying my beverages in glorious solitude.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Good for you my man!  :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> I too am enjoying my beverages in glorious solitude.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Ya I wish I had someone to play Wayne Gretzky's Hockey with me 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya I wish I had someone to play Wayne Gretzky's Hockey with me
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Haha...sounds fun, but .....wait for it.....





I hate video games with an unholy passion.





Just one of those things you would have learned about me eventually.  

Sorry if that killed your vibe.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Haha...sounds fun, but .....wait for it.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U don't like n64 game console 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> U don't like n64 game console
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Also y u have nice PC if no gaming 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Also y u have nice PC if no gaming
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Video editing.

Also, I'm addicted to modding things that I own.  I have damn near every tool at my disposal, and a background in creative arts and architecture.  Not on a professional level in either of those fields, just college.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

In fact, that thought just prompted me to try to find some drawings I did when I was in jail back in 2004.  Very introspective stuff as I remember it.  I'll try to find those tomorrow.



EDIT:  I think David passed out.

2nd EDIT:  I'm going to bed...night all.


Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 28, 2012)

OK getting way not cool. I say Mafia war on the freaking horses. This is ridiculous. Invading all OT. BD you're fine. Your avatar is cool cause it's purple ....and you're BD. But rest of the lot **** em. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> OK getting way not cool. I say Mafia war on the freaking horses. This is ridiculous. Invading all OT. BD you're fine. Your avatar is cool cause it's purple ....and you're BD. But rest of the lot **** em.
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



<----- Stopped the invasion. Also dude if you can't tell my Avatar is Goku, Goku is pimp.


----------



## boborone (Jul 28, 2012)

Not near as pimp as a Mexican ass in sombrero.

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> OK getting way not cool. I say Mafia war on the freaking horses. This is ridiculous. Invading all OT. BD you're fine. Your avatar is cool cause it's purple ....and you're BD. But rest of the lot **** em.
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



Haha. I've got a bird as my avatar...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Jul 28, 2012)

You know you're rooted when you go see your gf in rehab and have to pause the meeting cause beer sh!ts. Banned for for bumping. 





I confess my 3 words are don't giva ****. 


Who's got the margarita blenger? 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> You know you're rooted when you go see your gf in rehab and have to pause the meeting cause beer sh!ts. Banned for for bumping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I need a margarita 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 28, 2012)

I finally got sleep! Glorious....lovely sleeeeeeepp!

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I finally got sleep! Glorious....lovely sleeeeeeepp!
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse








Are you sending this from never never land or what?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 28, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Are you sending this from never never land or what?

Click to collapse



Dafuq did I just read?

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Dafuq did I just read?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



If you're asleep, how can you post here...?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> If you're asleep, how can you post here...?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



Reread her post







Babydoll25 said:


> I finally GOT sleep! Glorious....lovely sleeeeeeepp!
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Reread her post
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey skinny  ya I went to bad I was drunk and tires 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 28, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> If you're asleep, how can you post here...?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



Derp.
 I already WAS ASLEEP AND WOKE UP.


Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 28, 2012)

At a pub.. not sure if I enjoy seeing a pretty sexy friend of mine serving... or  if I feel sorry for her cause she's working on summertime while I'm on vacations.... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2012)

I feel good. I'm too good for her. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 28, 2012)

Meh.


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I feel good. I'm too good for her.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Yepper. That's right. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2012)

Skinny did you move?  Just caught past posts. Seems you did. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Skinny did you move?  Just caught past posts. Seems you did.
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



Couple more weeks, but my in laws are buying a couch after we move anyway, so we had ours delivered first, so we're using ours.  And damn its sweet!






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Couple more weeks, but my in laws are buying a couch after we move anyway, so we had ours delivered first, so we're using ours.  And damn its sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh I see. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Couple more weeks, but my in laws are buying a couch after we move anyway, so we had ours delivered first, so we're using ours.  And damn its sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice couch. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nice couch.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



^^^^^^

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



^^^^^^

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Jul 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



^^^^^^^

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yepper. That's right.
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



Been smokin like you guys drink though 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Derp.
> I already WAS ASLEEP AND WOKE UP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Whatever, but didn't you like my gif? 

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Been smokin like you guys drink though
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I bet Bridget and chris smoke more 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I bet Bridget and chris smoke more
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Affirmative 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Couple more weeks, but my in laws are buying a couch after we move anyway, so we had ours delivered first, so we're using ours.  And damn its sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn that's a nice couch 
Here's mine, bout a month old.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 29, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Damn that's a nice couch
> Here's mine, bout a month old.

Click to collapse



Noice!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2012)

Good night


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Good night

Click to collapse



Good morning, darling.

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## obsidianchao (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey, guys, what's up?

Also http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1798777 HELP ME

Just got off work, greasy and disgusting, but nobody smoked bud today, so at least I don't smell like cannabis.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I bet Bridget and chris smoke more
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Hmmm I'm a hippy too

And to kick off earning my title.










I'm crushing the ice on the next one. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hmmm I'm a hippy too
> 
> And to kick off earning my title.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am jelly  I really want a margarita 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hmmm I'm a hippy too
> 
> And to kick off earning my title.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lucky, I am stuck at work drinking this...





Sent from my LTEvo.


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2012)

Well both of you and everyone else is invited over. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jul 29, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Lucky, I am stuck at work drinking this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



monster is like the worst thing anyone could consume.  

well who cares. its delicious


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 29, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> monster is like the worst thing anyone could consume.
> 
> well who cares. its delicious

Click to collapse



Nope it is the lifeblood of the gods. 

When I was deployed in Iraq we traded cans of monster like money. Any time the small PX on our camp got in cases of monster they would literally be sold out in under an hour. You would see people walking out with 2-3 cases each carrying them back to their trucks/to their hooch.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Well both of you and everyone else is invited over.
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Not sure if to call "repost" when post was from different thread...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 29, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Not sure if to call "repost" when post was from different thread...

Click to collapse



It applied to boborone's post.  I made an executive decision.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Lmfao







StormMcCloud said:


> Nope it is the lifeblood of the gods.
> 
> When I was deployed in Iraq we traded cans of monster like money. Any time the small PX on our camp got in cases of monster they would literally be sold out in under an hour. You would see people walking out with 2-3 cases each carrying them back to their trucks/to their hooch.

Click to collapse



Hells yeah. Compare the labels of that and a bottle of coke. And thanks for serving bro. Something my childhood antics kept me from. Wish they would learn people grow up and change. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Not sure if to call "repost" when post was from different thread...

Click to collapse



Only repost if in the same thread. And this is Mafia thread. Hence Mafia Rules. So ........."you don't know me, I do what I want"!

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hells yeah. Compare the labels of that and a bottle of coke. And thanks for serving bro. Something my childhood antics kept me from. Wish they would learn people grow up and change.
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



Coke is evil, lol, that stuff eats through rust. We had to use it a few times to bust the rust from engine parts on our humvees when we were on ship. 

Also thanks and yeah it would be good if there was a way to prove who had grown up and changed but there really isn't a viable way to test that yet.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 29, 2012)

My mother in law (bless her blackened selfish heart) is falling in love with my new couch.  She's getting a little too comfortable with it.  And it's only day one.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My mother in law (bless her blackened selfish heart) is falling in love with my new couch.  She's getting a little too comfortable with it.  And it's only day one.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Hahahahahaha

Night man. I'm falling out. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hahahahahaha
> 
> Night man. I'm falling out.
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



Cool man....have a good one bro.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 29, 2012)

Anybody?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 29, 2012)

OK. Great news everybody
First true OTA service, with dedicated app and server backend will be released in a few hours 
everyone pass the word to known chefs, kernel devs, themers etc

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 29, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Whatever, but didn't you like my gif?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



It didn't show up on the app...
Also......
Hi everyone.

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I bet Bridget and chris smoke more
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Yup

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> OK. Great news everybody
> First true OTA service, with dedicated app and server backend will be released in a few hours
> everyone pass the word to known chefs, kernel devs, themers etc
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



http://twitter.com/boborone/status/229632737982685184


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> OK. Great news everybody
> First true OTA service, with dedicated app and server backend will be released in a few hours
> everyone pass the word to known chefs, kernel devs, themers etc
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Viper ROM already has OTA updates. It looks and works, just like a stock OEM update.  

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Viper ROM already has OTA updates. It looks and works, just like a stock OEM update.
> 
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

Click to collapse



Yeah.. but the way viper did it is pretty messy and not the way to go. Plus that in order for that, to work, you need a server.. so its not for every chef  http://otaupdatecenter.pro 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=29501085

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah.. but the way viper did it is pretty messy and not the way to go. Plus that in order for that, to work, you need a server.. so its not for every chef  http://otaupdatecenter.pro
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=29501085
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Worked seamlessly as far as I can tell. 

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Worked seamlessly as far as I can tell.
> 
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

Click to collapse



It works indeed, but not everyone has to have a dedicated OTA server, or mess with tangled scripts to make it work

We've taken care of that  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> It works indeed, but not everyone has to have a dedicated OTA server, or mess with tangled scripts to make it work
> 
> We've taken care of that
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Glad no one told the News Writer in the room...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Glad no one told the News Writer in the room...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I was waiting for you to show up.. 




Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I was waiting for you to show up..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha. Send me a pm with all the links, devs involved, info, etc...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Haha. Send me a pm with all the links, devs involved, info, etc...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm bored. get on irc


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Jul 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



not......pushing......play:crying:


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 30, 2012)

Meh.

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



meh


----------



## boborone (Jul 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> meh

Click to collapse



hem


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> hem

Click to collapse



khem


----------



## boborone (Jul 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> khem

Click to collapse



mmmkay


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> mmmkay

Click to collapse



what's up mate?


----------



## boborone (Jul 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> what's up mate?

Click to collapse



not much, watching the olympics, grilling sausage, downloading music


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> not much, watching the olympics, grilling sausage, downloading music

Click to collapse



living the boring lifestyle, eh?


----------



## boborone (Jul 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> living the boring lifestyle, eh?

Click to collapse



Haha, sunday here. My day of no work. Only thing religious I take to heart. No Work Sunday.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2012)

going to bed now, good night


----------



## boborone (Jul 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> going to bed now, good night

Click to collapse



night man


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 30, 2012)

Whaddya think?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## boborone (Jul 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Whaddya think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eh not my cup. But I'm not a fan of black and red. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Eh not my cup. But I'm not a fan of black and red.
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



What about this?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## boborone (Jul 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> What about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Too big text and maybe change the icon for your folder. I've liked that set up. If the folder was minimal like the rest, it would be spot on.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Too big text and maybe change the icon for your folder. I've liked that set up. If the folder was minimal like the rest, it would be spot on.

Click to collapse



I had no folder there for awhile....
I prolly need to redownload (not a word, don't care) that folder maker app (can't remember the name...don't ask) again....
As for the big text.....megusta....so no change there.

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 30, 2012)

Sophie bump.





She turns 2 in almost two weeks.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sophie bump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You gave me my 1000th thank. acid did 1001 and trell spanked 1002. Kinda cool I'm over a grand now. 

And is keystone sponsoring her bday party?


I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> You gave me my 1000th thank. acid did 1001 and trell spanked 1002. Kinda cool I'm over a grand now.
> 
> And is keystone sponsoring her bday party?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's badass!  Glad I could contribute!

Kinda surprised your thanks aren't higher though

And yes, keystone sponsors everything I do 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's badass!  Glad I could contribute!
> 
> Kinda surprised your thanks aren't higher though
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I actually started caring when I hit 900. Thought wow am I really going to be 1000? Yep. Made it. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> I actually started caring when I hit 900. Thought wow am I really going to be 1000? Yep. Made it.
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



On the app, I never see mine, unless I go into my profile.  I don't bother to check much, but I just did 


BTW ...you were the one who gave me my 1000th.  Weird. :beer:
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> On the app, I never see mine, unless I go into my profile.  I don't bother to check much, but I just did
> 
> 
> BTW ...you were the one who gave me my 1000th.  Weird. :beer:
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Haha that is weird. I say toast. Bottoms up. Here's to it we all do it. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Haha that is weird. I say toast. Bottoms up. Here's to it we all do it.
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



What mighty steins

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> What mighty steins
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



Mighty woman.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Mighty woman.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



mine


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> mine

Click to collapse



Taken from the stein. 

Cute girl BTW...

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Taken from the stein.
> 
> Cute girl BTW...
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Check my last post in the confession thread. I got sappy about her. But eh, it's the confession area. 

And thanks man. I always thought I would have to trade off brains vs beauty (re:cute face w/ big butt). But, with her I don't. Got it all.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Check my last post in the confession thread. I got sappy about her. But eh, it's the confession area.
> 
> And thanks man. I always thought I would have to trade off brains vs beauty (re:cute face w/ big butt). But, with her I don't. Got it all.

Click to collapse



I did see your confession post.  Is she the one in rehab?


Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I did see your confession post.  Is she the one in rehab?
> 
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Yes sir. Gets out this week and she's moving in a "sober house". Has to get a job within 3 weeks of being there and she gets to have furloughs and people sleep over. Been over a month. I'm so freaking excited. And so is she. I think she's setting it up where she needs a hotel room for a night before she moves. I'm excited!  She's not so much a drunk or druggie. What she does is get depressed, gets more depressed, and then drowns herself in alcohol. Needs to work on her depression. Figure that out, that's her main trigger for drinking. My main trigger for drugs was and still is boredom. And man I get bored easily. I need to be challenged. That's why I missed riding my bike, missed her, I miss coding. I tend to get into things that make me work hard. Cause if I'm not into what I'm doing in life, I do things to make it more interesting the bad way. And hallucinogens are my way of doing that.

---------- Post added at 02:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 AM ----------

Guess that's why I can drink like I do, and smoke like I do. That stuff is just a "eh, that's cool" kinda way of feeling. But you get me on some transcendental mind **** and I'm gone. Dude, I love taking my mind to strange places and expanding my being. But my problem is, I get overboard with it and want to stay in that state. Love seeing sounds and hearing colors. I'm a total outer mind person and love metaphysics. And she's done art and psychology. We click like crazy. Two hippies, who love life and what it hides. Exploring the regions that nobody cares to understand. Yeah, I'm one of those hippies.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 30, 2012)

Le Bump!!!

What's up amigos?

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm an old guy but have to recognize talent...and this requires some talent


----------



## boborone (Jul 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Le Bump!!!
> 
> What's up amigos?
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Mtm don't kick me too hard for spelling.

Que unda way amigo. Nada mas por yo.

What's up my friend. Not much for me. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I'm an old guy but have to recognize talent...and this requires some talent

Click to collapse



I think he needs to lay off the LSD....he looks like he's having a standing seizure. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Mtm don't kick me too hard for spelling.
> 
> Que unda way amigo. Nada mas por yo.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same I had a boring weekend but I did see the dark Knight rises which was pretty good 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I'm an old guy but have to recognize talent...and this requires some talent

Click to collapse



Wow, white people arent supposed to be good at that stuff! Kudos to to him.  That was freak in awsome!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Mtm don't kick me too hard for spelling.
> 
> Que unda way amigo. Nada mas por yo.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Impressive Boborone !! :highfive:
I will teach you proper Spanish one of these days...maybe over some tacos


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wow, white people arent supposed to be good at that stuff! Kudos to to him.  That was freak in awsome!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



He is from the UK mate hence the rhythm :cyclops:


----------



## trell959 (Jul 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I'm an old guy but have to recognize talent...and this requires some talent

Click to collapse



Reminds me of this:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXO-jKksQkM&feature=youtube_gdata_player




Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I'm an old guy but have to recognize talent...and this requires some talent

Click to collapse











TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wow, white people arent supposed to be good at that stuff! Kudos to to him.  That was freak in awsome!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



What! I'm white and I dance way better than that. I'm gonna rant now so read on if you want. Dubstep is for people who can't dance. It has no discernible beat to work of so what they done is take the old styles of mime and liquid and blend them together. Actually they ripping old black people from soul train with the dance lines. You show off your good moves for a bit. But they did it with the beat. If you're into music you can get the bars and measures and change up your dance with it. You can't do that with dubstep because of the step style of music. Shuffling is new dance though. But even that is to no beat in step music. Mtm go out with me sometime and ill show you good dancing. And I can hit it all, country, electronic, hip hop, salsa. My mom watches so you think you can dance and gets mad cause they send the people through who come out to dubstep. She yells at me and my cousin to go on that show.

/OK end rant



I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> What! I'm white and I dance way better than that. I'm gonna rant now so read on if you want. Dubstep is for people who can't dance. It has no discernible beat to work of so what they done is take the old styles of mime and liquid and blend them together. Actually they ripping old black people from soul train with the dance lines. You show off your good moves for a bit. But they did it with the beat. If you're into music you can get the bars and measures and change up your dance with it. You can't do that with dubstep because of the step style of music. Shuffling is new dance though. But even that is to no beat in step music. Mtm go out with me sometime and ill show you good dancing. And I can hit it all, country, electronic, hip hop, salsa. My mom watches so you think you can dance and gets mad cause they send the people through who come out to dubstep. She yells at me and my cousin to go on that show.
> 
> /OK end rant
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ready? 3.....2.....1.....pics/video or the Texas heat has made you start hallucinating :silly:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> ready? 3.....2.....1.....pics/video or the Texas heat has made you start hallucinating :silly:

Click to collapse



^^^ this...


And besides, I never claimed to know good dancing from bad.  I PLAY the beats, I don't dance to them. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> You gave me my 1000th thank. acid did 1001 and trell spanked 1002. Kinda cool I'm over a grand now.
> 
> And is keystone sponsoring her bday party?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait up!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 30, 2012)

Galaxy note 10.1 firmware leaked, hopefully that means it will be here soon 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 30, 2012)

Is it up for preorder now? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Is it up for preorder now?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No  not yet

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 10:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------

M_T_M

Y U CHANGE SIG PIC TO MORE FUGLY ONE?!?!?!?!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> No  not yet
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awh damn dude,  also I changed my n7 to tablet mode today and im getting ui lag hmp  any ideas? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awh damn dude,  also I changed my n7 to tablet mode today and im getting ui lag hmp  any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wait a minute. Tablet mode on a tablet


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Wait a minute. Tablet mode on a tablet

Click to collapse



Yeah, the N7 shipped with a phone UI. Lolol

Part of the other problem with the N7 is that the I/O speeds suck horribly, but there's work being done to fix that as well. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yeah, the N7 shipped with a phone UI. Lolol
> 
> Part of the other problem with the N7 is that the I/O speeds suck horribly, but there's work being done to fix that as well.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Lol wtf?

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> M_T_M
> 
> Y U CHANGE SIG PIC TO MORE FUGLY ONE?!?!?!?!

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yeah, the N7 shipped with a phone UI. Lolol
> 
> Part of the other problem with the N7 is that the I/O speeds suck horribly, but there's work being done to fix that as well.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Phablet ui   apps are tablet launcher is phone and has a drag down sstatus bar  but it doesn't fill the screen, and yeah thwy do suck compared to others in quadrant,  there is though?  sweet didn't know that 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Lol wtf?
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Yeah, go look at the N7 forums, there's a huge...let's call it outcry, going on over the fact that the I/O speeds are abysmal and really bottleneck the device. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Nope just asking why you threw away your better looking sig pic with Time runs out noob.

Son I am Dissapoint 

---------- Post added at 11:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 AM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> Yeah, go look at the N7 forums, there's a huge...let's call it outcry, going on over the fact that the I/O speeds are abysmal and really bottleneck the device.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Meh.. I was saying wtf to the Phone UI or Phablet or whatever...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Meh.. I was saying wtf to the Phone UI or Phablet or whatever...

Click to collapse



Haha yeah, but I'd be madder about my brand new tablet running like **** than the full customizable UI being different than what I expected. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Haha yeah, but I'd be madder about my brand new tablet running like **** than the full customizable UI being different than what I expected.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Meh I didn't buy one so I don't care


----------



## boborone (Jul 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> ready? 3.....2.....1.....pics/video or the Texas heat has made you start hallucinating :silly:

Click to collapse











TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ^^^ this...
> 
> 
> And besides, I never claimed to know good dancing from bad.  I PLAY the beats, I don't dance to them.
> ...

Click to collapse



I hate you guys but OK. Tonight when I get off. Ffffffffuuuuuuuuu

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hme.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I've actually had the stupidest thing said to me EVER last night.
I was at Ada's and one of the drivers was there waiting for a cab home after a night out (of drinking).....
He's sitting there and looks at me and says.....
"You're not even a good cripple"
I was like WTH?!?
So I said I may not be a "good cripple" but at least I'm good at my job. 
Now gtfo out of my cab stand.
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've actually had the stupidest thing said to me EVER last night.
> I was at Ada's and one of the drivers was there waiting for a cab home after a night out (of drinking).....
> He's sitting there and looks at me and says.....
> "You're not even a good cripple"
> ...

Click to collapse



Wtf? Somehow he thought you were crippled

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've actually had the stupidest thing said to me EVER last night.
> I was at Ada's and one of the drivers was there waiting for a cab home after a night out (of drinking).....
> He's sitting there and looks at me and says.....
> "You're not even a good cripple"
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Wtf? Somehow he thought you were crippled
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Well, I DO have cerebral palsy. But honestly most people tell me aside from a small limp you can't really tell....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jul 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well, I DO have cerebral palsy. But honestly most people tell me aside from a small limp you can't really tell....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I have bad ankles, I used to walk with a limp until recently, but that was due to a broken femur.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well, I DO have cerebral palsy. But honestly most people tell me aside from a small limp you can't really tell....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Are you kidding about the CP thing?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Are you kidding about the CP thing?

Click to collapse



No. I REALLY was born with CP. Why would I lie about that? 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. I REALLY was born with CP. Why would I lie about that?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



wow...interesting! So..just a limp and that idiot made fun of you, eh? 

Also..sorry about my Bird Man post..I was not making fun of Sparky but calling him a Superhero


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> wow...interesting! So..just a limp and that idiot made fun of you, eh?
> 
> Also..sorry about my Bird Man post..I was not making fun of Sparky but calling him a Superhero

Click to collapse



I was in a wheelchair until I was seven and when I turned twelve I stopped using any kind of brace, crutch ect....
Edit: considering I only limp a little bit....I think that's pretty good.
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 30, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I was in a wheelchair until I was seven and when I turned twelve I stopped using any kind of brace, crutch ect....
> Edit: considering I only limp a little bit....I think that's pretty good.
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



The fact that you never mentioned it before (that I'm aware of anyway) tells me that you are the type of person that does not use that part of you as a way to get things done....so for that....my hat off to you BB :highfive::victory:


----------



## trell959 (Jul 30, 2012)

Well said^

How's everyone?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've actually had the stupidest thing said to me EVER last night.
> I was at Ada's and one of the drivers was there waiting for a cab home after a night out (of drinking).....
> He's sitting there and looks at me and says.....
> "You're not even a good cripple"
> ...

Click to collapse



I hope you actually threw bricks at him

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 30, 2012)

Snowflake: watching for zombies! 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 30, 2012)

Snowflake is photogenic 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 30, 2012)

Bored... damn work , plus i have 3 tests to take this week  I hate tests 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2012)

My trucks got teh gremlins. It just blew a mess of coolant out of the overflow reservoir but its still full?!?!.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Snowflake is photogenic
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



New meme. Ridiculously photogenic bird.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 30, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> New meme. Ridiculously photogenic bird.

Click to collapse



Add to memebase nao?


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 31, 2012)

8 hours without a post.  This is pathetic, people.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm here!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm here!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But not posting?  Lazy ass 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 31, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> But not posting?  Lazy ass
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Busy night I guess 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Busy night I guess
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well riddle me this, Batman...

Not sure if you've been watching the Olympics, but I have, And there's something bugging me about the at&t u-verse commercial.

 They're touting a wireless receiver, and in the ad, they are rolling the TV everywhere in (and out of) the house....cool.  The receiver is wireless.  

But......what about the TV?  Doesn't that still plug in to the wall outlet?   Maybe I'm blind, but I see no point to a wireless receiver when the TV it's hooked up to has to be plugged in.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 31, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well riddle me this, Batman...
> 
> Not sure if you've been watching the Olympics, but I have, And there's something bugging me about the at&t u-verse commercial.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your TV doesn't have a built-in, wireless, electrical receiver?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 31, 2012)

:what::what::what::what:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 31, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well riddle me this, Batman...
> 
> Not sure if you've been watching the Olympics, but I have, And there's something bugging me about the at&t u-verse commercial.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Solar powered tv FTW!!!

Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2012)

Another successful flash, and not a single brick was achieved today


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Another successful flash, and not a single brick was achieved today

Click to collapse



About time you learn to flash properly,  Mr. Bricks a Lot :silly::cyclops:


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> About time you learn to flash properly,  Mr. Bricks a Lot :silly::cyclops:

Click to collapse



Yeah bricks are what I get when I have you as my mentor


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Yeah bricks are what I get when I have you as my mentor

Click to collapse



You can always wish I was your mentor mate. For someone that spends his life flashing (you in this case) you do have me beat as I'm yet to brick even a brick 

Been flashing since 2008 and not a singe brick to date....so, yeah! :victory: :victory: :victory:

Edit: What is that?...silence? WOW!! not only I schooled that troll but I managed to kill teh thead


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You can always wish I was your mentor mate. For someone that spends his life flashing (you in this case) you do have me beat as I'm yet to brick even a brick
> 
> Been flashing since 2008 and not a singe brick to date....so, yeah! :victory: :victory: :victory:
> 
> Edit: What is that?...silence? WOW!! not only I schooled that troll but I managed to kill teh thead

Click to collapse



uhh, no, I was only installing my favourite apps 

and it's only once and it was a 1/2 brick  not even considered a brick since the phone is usable during it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> uhh, no, I was only installing my favourite apps
> 
> and it's only once and it was a 1/2 brick  not even considered a brick since the phone is usable during it

Click to collapse



U didn't brick the phone you bricked the bootloader, yes it was fixable but it is still a soft brick.

@M_T_M a brick is coming your way you better watch out!!


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> U didn't brick the phone you bricked the bootloader, yes it was fixable but it is still a soft brick.
> 
> @M_T_M a brick is coming your way you better watch out!!

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 31, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse




Yes!!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes!!

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> +1

Click to collapse



Dare I ruin your 777 thanks?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Dare I ruin your 777 thanks?

Click to collapse



Eh, I took care of that for you.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 31, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Eh, I took care of that for you.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Okguy.jpg


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 31, 2012)

Someone say brick? 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Someone say brick?
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes please throw at M_T_M cause he needs a brick


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes please throw at M_T_M cause he needs a brick

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2012)

Now with my 778 likes I look g4y because the numbers are the same as david's username numbers


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Now with my 778 likes I look g4y because the numbers are the same as david's username numbers

Click to collapse



Hahaaaa. Yeap.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Now with my 778 likes I look g4y because the numbers are the same as david's username numbers

Click to collapse



The F*CK U TRYING TO SAY!!  

FU guys goodbye !


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> The F*CK U TRYING TO SAY!!
> 
> FU guys goodbye !

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> The F*CK U TRYING TO SAY!!
> 
> FU guys goodbye !

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> The F*CK U TRYING TO SAY!!
> 
> FU guys goodbye !

Click to collapse



lmao, that was easy


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 31, 2012)

FO!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> FO!

Click to collapse



you know, periods are a girl thing j/s


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> you know, periods are a girl thing j/s

Click to collapse



Couldn't resist.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 31, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lulz!! And Husam fu again, anyway u S.O.B.S

How goes it? 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



rofl

btw, I just read in the tags:  husam we will miss you


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> rofl
> 
> btw, I just read in the tags:  husam we will miss you

Click to collapse



Yes after shoving one of those manpons up our ass it says can lead to death we will miss you soon 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes after shoving one of those manpons up our ass it says can lead to death we will miss you soon
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



pff don't be silly, I never have periods


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 31, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is relevant.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> pff don't be silly, I never have periods

Click to collapse



right............... 

Anyway enough is enough

Lets Spam!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> right...............
> 
> Anyway enough is enough
> 
> Lets Spam!

Click to collapse



SPAM PARTAY!!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## watt9493 (Jul 31, 2012)

Guyse. I have a date Friday 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Jul 31, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Guyse. I have a date Friday
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



What's his name?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 31, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Guyse. I have a date Friday
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse








Just kidding bro....good for you man!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 31, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Guyse. I have a date Friday
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Congrats!! 


trell959 said:


> What's his name?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What's It's Name?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> What's It's Name?

Click to collapse



Rosie Palm.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 1, 2012)

Bump

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Bump
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pumb? 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Aug 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Pumb?
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I thought you'd be on Netflix 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I thought you'd be on Netflix
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No at work for another half hour, then I might get on netflix


----------



## trell959 (Aug 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> No at work for another half hour, then I might get on netflix

Click to collapse



That's your girlfriend that must be on, I have a Netflix account also, but I never use it 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> That's your girlfriend that must be on, I have a Netflix account also, but I never use it
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya probably is, I haven't really played many games lately 

Well since I don't have cable and stream all my tv shows via internet and netflix, I use it a lot. Also when I did have cable I never used it and used netflix more


----------



## trell959 (Aug 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya probably is, I haven't really played many games lately
> 
> Well since I don't have cable and stream all my tv shows via internet and netflix, I use it a lot. Also when I did have cable I never used it and used netflix more

Click to collapse



Oh I see. And I haven't even seen you play any except monopoly 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Oh I see. And I haven't even seen you play any except monopoly
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



LOL ya like I said its been busy and don't play games if the gf is home, the only time I do is if the GF isn't home which is only on friday morning, as soon as school starts I might have more free time away from her but busy with school work 

Monopoly and little games like that are usually played when we are drunk and bored of watching stuff.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL ya like I said its been busy and don't play games if the gf is home, the only time I do is if the GF isn't home which is only on friday morning, as soon as school starts I might have more free time away from her but busy with school work
> 
> Monopoly and little games like that are usually played when we are drunk and bored of watching stuff.

Click to collapse



I've been meaning to download monopoly  Where do you work again?

on another note, i'm changing the oil on my civic and R6


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 1, 2012)

Beers on the beach.. what more can one ask for? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I've been meaning to download monopoly  Where do you work again?
> 
> on another note, i'm changing the oil on my civic and R6

Click to collapse



At my dads accounting office for now.. still looking for I.t. work while I finish school.

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Beers on the beach.. what more can one ask for?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Me jelly I need to get to a beach!! And get beer! 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> At my dads accounting office for now.. still looking for I.t. work while I finish school.
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Which explains all the trolling during the day 

Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 1, 2012)

Sup guys

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Which explains all the trolling during the day
> 
> Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.

Click to collapse



I don't know what your talking about sir? 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm. In. Love.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 1, 2012)

Bump.  Dead thread is dead.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm here!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm here!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes you are.  And who/what are you in love with?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yes you are.  And who/what are you in love with?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



A car I drove a bit ago. 670 HP.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> A car I drove a bit ago. 670 HP.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hory Shet!!!   Now's the part where I ask wtf was it???

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hory Shet!!!   Now's the part where I ask wtf was it???
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



It was a modified Mercedes Benz SLS. I can't even describe the feeling. I think my testicles retracted back into my body. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It was a modified Mercedes Benz SLS. I can't even describe the feeling. I think my testicles retracted back into my body.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Eh, danglers are just needless wind resistance anyway.




Sounds awesome though.  I got that feeling when I had my 69 GTO.  I miss it.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Eh, danglers are just needless wind resistance anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why'd you get rid of it?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Why'd you get rid of it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



At the time, we moved to a house on a dirt road...too much wear and tear.  I was also an immature 24 year old living the rock n roll life.  I wanted to sell it before its value started going away.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 1, 2012)

Meh. It's 3:35am.....

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh. It's 3:35am.....
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



I dunno...perfect timing...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I dunno...perfect timing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Edited for good taste. My mistake.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 1, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> If something fell down that bottomless pit you might never get it back...

Click to collapse



Don't try to sound all smart in here.  No time, no place for that.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 1, 2012)

there's a huge bug in my room 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> there's a huge bug in my room
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Take a pic of it if you can.  I live close enough to you.  I can identify it.  Or just crush it with your foot 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> there's a huge bug in my room
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Kill.
It.
With.
Ffffffffiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrreeeee!

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Kill.
> It.
> With.
> Ffffffffiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrreeeee!
> ...

Click to collapse



If it's a scorpion, it can't be done.  You can't even drown a scorpion.  I've tried.

Waiting for pic.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> If it's a scorpion, it can't be done.  You can't even drown a scorpion.  I've tried.
> 
> Waiting for pic.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Then how do you kill them?

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Then how do you kill them?
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Step the f**k on them.



Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Step the f**k on them.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



You sir, are a braver soul than I. 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 1, 2012)

OMG. I killed him. Stay tuned for a story...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You sir, are a braver soul than I.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Not entirely true.

I will step on a scorpion with no hesitation.  But I call on my wife to kill any and all spiders for me.  I had a bad childhood experience with a spider.  I take no chances.  Yes, within my tattoos, there are two spiders tattooed on me, but that's how I work.  Every animal I fear, and/or respect is tattooed on my right arm.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Step the f**k on them.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Or smash them with everything you have available 

Call me crazy, but I actually like scorpions. I prefer to leave them alive than to kill them..
But they always leave from where I am by ermm... flying 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## trell959 (Aug 1, 2012)

Okay, so I'm a little girl when it comes to large bugs. So I'm laying down in my bed and my window is open. It has a small hole in the screen. Suddenly  and I see some large-****roach looking thing crawl into my room from the window  and of course I freak out  So a grab a text book near me and chuck it at him, hit him, and for whatever reason, it did not stun him and he ran under my bed! To make a long story short.....

Here's what my room looks like:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Here's what it looks like when I am hunting a large bug at 1 a.m....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I ended up killing him. I didn't get a picture of him, his body was very unrecognizable after I was through with him...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 1, 2012)

Just remembered... 
A bat did the mistake and entered my room the other night

I ended up chasing it with the broom . It was a great baseball night 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 1, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi. My name is Crackers....got any................














Crackers? 
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 1, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 1, 2012)

Morning 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey 

Just got a call from 'Windows ', they called.me because there is Trojans and malaware on my.computer, and my mother board is 97% corrupt...

And... new bird B? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Okay, so I'm a little girl when it comes to large bugs. So I'm laying down in my bed and my window is open. It has a small hole in the screen. Suddenly  and I see some large-****roach looking thing crawl into my room from the window  and of course I freak out  So a grab a text book near me and chuck it at him, hit him, and for whatever reason, it did not stun him and he ran under my bed! To make a long story short.....
> 
> Here's what my room looks like:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hate f*cking ****roaches I was spraying one with cleaner to stun it and it still runs fast, then one time I am getting close to smash one and it flys!!! 

Another big bug I hate is paloverde beetles probably just as bad as ****roaches but they fly 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I hate f*cking ****roaches I was spraying one with cleaner to stun it and it still runs fast, then one time I am getting close to smash one and it flys!!!
> 
> Another big bug I hate is paloverde beetles probably just as bad as ****roaches but they fly
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



AvGas: kills bugs on contact, evaporates near instantly, and is high octane. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> AvGas: kills bugs on contact, evaporates near instantly, and is high octane.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Will it poison animals if some gets on the floor?

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 AM ----------

New google wallet is awesome!!! 

Now it is a real wallet


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Will it poison animals if some gets on the floor?

Click to collapse



It's leaded, so they can get lead poisoning if they eat it. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> It's leaded, so they can get lead poisoning if they eat it. Lol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Oh Well better just clean it up then I guess.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Will it poison animals if some gets on the floor?
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



google?
why not zoidberg?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> google?
> why not zoidberg?

Click to collapse



What?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> What?

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Yes but what does he have to do with Google Wallet


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes but what does he have to do with Google Wallet

Click to collapse



Google?
Why not zoidberg?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Google?
> Why not zoidberg?

Click to collapse



Mosquitoes 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Mosquitoes
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm being eaten alive by them


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I'm being eaten alive by them

Click to collapse



Yeah.. same here. The female ones won't stop sucking me... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah.. same here. The female ones won't stop sucking me...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



reverse bestiality at it's worse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2012)

USPS either lost my package or delivered it to the wrong house 

Tracking says delivered Last Saturday and it never showed up. 

I guess i might have to check other houses if it doesn't come soon


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> USPS either lost my package or delivered it to the wrong house
> 
> Tracking says delivered Last Saturday and it never showed up.
> 
> I guess i might have to check other houses if it doesn't come soon

Click to collapse



Okay, I'll bite, if what doesn't?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 1, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey
> 
> Just got a call from 'Windows ', they called.me because there is Trojans and malaware on my.computer, and my mother board is 97% corrupt...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



New bird. Meet Crackers. He likes.........





Chirping
Perching
Playing with bird toys
And......





Crackers. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Okay, I'll bite, if what doesn't?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Its my new case for my nexus, I contacted the post office and said they would call me within 24 hours if i dont receive it this week the seller send he would send me another one


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> New bird. Meet Crackers. He likes.........
> Chirping
> Perching
> Playing with bird toys
> ...

Click to collapse



XD awesome,how many is that now? :b 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 1, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD awesome,how many is that now? :b
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Oh gawd.....don't ask.
I will say that I have more than enough for an aviary.....or two. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi. My name is Crackers....got any................
> Crackers?
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Awesome Bird, he is pretty.  Or she?

Crackers is a cool name too.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Awesome Bird, he is pretty.  Or she?
> 
> Crackers is a cool name too.

Click to collapse



He. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thought so crackers is more of a guys name anyway


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 1, 2012)

Look what I haz.....
New Chrome OS update to mai cr-48
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 1, 2012)

Aliens

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Aliens
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX

Click to collapse



UFO's


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> UFO's

Click to collapse



Trolliens?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Trolliens?

Click to collapse



Yes 

BTW did u get my memo of trolling And banning me Aug 15th or later ? I would prefer those dates 
Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes
> 
> BTW did u get my memo of trolling And banning me Aug 15th or later ? I would prefer those dates
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



man...what kind of Mickey Mouse operation are you running? We said as of August teh 1st and August teh 1st shall be. Let teh banning for teh LULZ beging  :cyclops: :good: :victory:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> man...what kind of Mickey Mouse operation are you running? We said as of August teh 1st and August teh 1st shall be. Let teh banning for teh LULZ beging  :cyclops: :good: :victory:

Click to collapse



I changed my mind  u should respect my wishes and its not a mickey mouse operation its a goofy operation 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I changed my mind  u should respect my wishes and its not a mickey mouse operation its a goofy operation
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



*sigh*  alright, alright.....I will respect your wishes as I'm an educated person that shows concern for others


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> *sigh*  alright, alright.....I will respect your wishes as I'm an educated person that shows concern for others

Click to collapse



Tank U 

So come august 15th u can ban me unless I change my mind again


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 2, 2012)

Good night comrades, it's been a victorious day 

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## trell959 (Aug 2, 2012)

Bump? Is anyone here?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Bump? Is anyone here?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Bump? Is anyone here?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't think so


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Wutwasdonethar

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



NOOB!!!

KILL HIM WITH FIRE!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> NOOB!!!
> 
> KILL HIM WITH FIRE!

Click to collapse



Wrong!

I was going along with the "joke".

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wrong!
> 
> I was going along with the "joke".
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



The joke is a lie


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> The joke is a lie

Click to collapse



Take an accidental thanks.







Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Take an accidental thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 2, 2012)

Good night


----------



## trell959 (Aug 2, 2012)

And the miles just keep climbing.... 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Aug 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> And the miles just keep climbing....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dayum you just broke er in

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

As promised to boborone, here's my daughter on Halloween two years ago...she asked to be me, so I broke out the markers 





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Aug 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> As promised to boborone, here's my daughter on Halloween two years ago...she asked to be me, so I broke out the markers
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahahahaahah that is the freaking coolest thing evarrrrrrrrrr!!!!!11!1one!! I really wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it. Awesome man. Truly ****ing epic.

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hahahahaahah that is the freaking coolest thing evarrrrrrrrrr!!!!!11!1one!! I really wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it. Awesome man. Truly ****ing epic.
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



She is truly my mini-me.  I couldn't be a prouder dad.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Aug 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> She is truly my mini-me.  I couldn't be a prouder dad.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I am so jealous. That's awesome on so many levels of coolness and daddy/daughter ness. Dude you're a good dad. She looks up to you that much she wanted to be you.

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> I am so jealous. That's awesome on so many levels of coolness and daddy/daughter ness. Dude you're a good dad. She looks up to you that much she wanted to be you.
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



Man, that's really nice of you to say.  I know you speak from the heart.  You're a good dude.
Eden is so special to me.  I had just gotten through the darkest time in my life realizing I was already married to the best girl I ever knew, but we were missing something.  Apparently I asked the right thing to my wife.  "Do you want to have a baby?"   She wanted me to ask her that so badly.

That was truly the best decision we've ever made.  And many f**ks were given that day.
If you know what I mean.
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Aug 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Man, that's really nice of you to say.  I know you speak from the heart.  You're a good dude.
> Eden is so special to me.  I had just gotten through the darkest time in my life realizing I was already married to the best girl I ever knew, but we were missing something.  Apparently I asked the right thing to my wife.  "Do you want to have a baby?"   She wanted me to ask her that so badly.
> 
> That was truly the best decision we've ever made.  And many f**ks were given that day.
> ...

Click to collapse



See it's dudes like you that give me hope for generations after us. Thanks. Pass that sh!t on man. Pass it to her.

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> See it's dudes like you that give me hope for generations after us. Thanks. Pass that sh!t on man. Pass it to her.
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



Yessir!


Sophie is a different story.  She is pure comedy.  I'll get to her another time.  She'll be 2 in ten days.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Aug 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yessir!
> 
> 
> Sophie is a different story.  She is pure comedy.  I'll get to her another time.  She'll be 2 in ten days.
> ...

Click to collapse



"Clean zombies" 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> "Clean zombies"
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



Yes!!!  Haha, so awesome you remember that!!





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Aug 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yes!!!  Haha, so awesome you remember that!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I live sometimes vicariously through your fatherhood. I would love a kid, but not at all could I handle one at this point in time. Part of the reason my ex and me split up. I'm 28 now and the chances of me finding a partner I'd want to spend the next 18 yrs together and raise a kid with are getting slimmer and slimmer. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> I think I live sometimes vicariously through your fatherhood. I would love a kid, but not at all could I handle one at this point in time. Part of the reason my ex and me split up. I'm 28 now and the chances of me finding a partner I'd want to spend the next 18 yrs together and raise a kid with are getting slimmer and slimmer.
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



I was 29 when Eden was born.  Just saying.  Besides, having kids into your 30s has become so common.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Aug 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I was 29 when Eden was born.  Just saying.  Besides, having kids into your 30s has become so common.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Jersey says she's never wanted one before. But she watches me with kids and said she wants to give me that. We both just need to get settled before any of that happening. She's hot, I love her, coolest chick of my life, yeah I can deal with her. But we both need to get on our feet first. Kids is spensive. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> Jersey says she's never wanted one before. But she watches me with kids and said she wants to give me that. We both just need to get settled before any of that happening. She's hot, I love her, coolest chick of my life, yeah I can deal with her. But we both need to get on our feet first. Kids is spensive.
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



You've already broken rule #1.  Never wait until you can "afford" it.  I was fresh out of jail, had no job, no band.  But we did it because it felt right.  Not because we thought it was financially reasonable. Trust me, I'm  not trying to be pushy or preachy.  Not at all.  It just worked out well for me.  



Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Aug 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You've already broken rule #1.  Never wait until you can "afford" it.  I was fresh out of jail, had no job, no band.  But we did it because it felt right.  Not because we thought it was financially reasonable. Trust me, I'm  not trying to be pushy or preachy.  Not at all.  It just worked out well for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



:beer:

I've been thinking alot about that too. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> :beer:
> 
> I've been thinking alot about that too.
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



Got me thinking...new avatar 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Aug 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Got me thinking...new avatar
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



broken image

checked it and file name has .gif at the end, gifs don't work as avatars on xda


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> broken image
> 
> checked it and file name has .gif at the end, gifs don't work as avatars on xda

Click to collapse



Its most definitely not a gif.  And its showing up on the app

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Aug 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Its most definitely not a gif.  And its showing up on the app
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



It's showing now. Awsomesauce:good:


----------



## trell959 (Aug 2, 2012)

Anyone seen animated?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Anyone seen animated?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope.  I was gonna send out an APB in the morning actually.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## husam666 (Aug 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my DROIDX

Click to collapse



^Google Wallet?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 2, 2012)

Whaddya think about.... Bitcoin mining?

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Phistachio (Aug 2, 2012)

I hate the people that start bashing me for giving user feedback of my experience. I hate it so much  

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=29678337&postcount=3972


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 2, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> I hate the people that start bashing me for giving user feedback of my experience. I hate it so much
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=29678337&postcount=3972

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's gotten bad in some forums. 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 2, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> I hate the people that start bashing me for giving user feedback of my experience. I hate it so much
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=29678337&postcount=3972

Click to collapse



Next time report it mate 

Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 2, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> I hate the people that start bashing me for giving user feedback of my experience. I hate it so much
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=29678337&postcount=3972

Click to collapse



The nerve of some people. How dare you give feedback on something!? Lol 





Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, it's gotten bad in some forums.

Click to collapse



Some forums? Most forums LOL. I don't get it. Back in the days of WinMo, when there was an issue, you could post politely about it and people would go to great lengths to help you. Sure you had trolls, but they got the banhammer with a quickness.

Now it seems like Android has created a massive subset of arrogant little cretins who criticize everything. If you post feedback on their favorite ROM they tear you to pieces. If you state you have an issue, then they bury you with insults. Don't even get me started on some of the devs that have spawned out of this chaos.

@Phistacio I feel your pain man. Your post wasn't even rude and the responders were trying to start a flame war. Seems to be the norm these days. It's why I don't release anything I build. God forbid I have to deal with the little monsters...

@M_T_M Time to ban.....OVER 9000!

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> The nerve of some people. How dare you give feedback on something!? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Teenagers...that is all 

Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

Morning everyone.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



If you are skinny and a drummer...why is the sky blue?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> If you are skinny and a drummer...why is the sky blue?

Click to collapse



Because wikipedia is awesome! 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Because wikipedia is awesome!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Also...patata or earth worm?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Also...patata or earth worm?

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBrCaVySmDU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBrCaVySmDU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Ewwww....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2012)

Morning peeps Its FRIDAY for ME!!!! :laugh:

Unfortunately no money til nexy thursday


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Morning peeps Its FRIDAY for ME!!!! :laugh:
> 
> Unfortunately no money til nexy thursday

Click to collapse



Sup David.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sup David.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Flashed the latest bacon again cause something screwed up my profile update and hands free activation  But now its fixed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Flashed the latest bacon again cause something screwed up my profile update and hands free activation  But now its fixed

Click to collapse



I'm not gonna lie, I have no idea what any of that means.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I have no idea what any of that means.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



LOL

Bacon=CM10 Jellybro Rom
Handsfree Activation is self explantory
Profile= Must be a sprint thing..


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL
> 
> Bacon=CM10 Jellybro Rom
> Handsfree Activation is self explantory
> Profile= Must be a sprint thing..

Click to collapse



Ah, gotcha

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL
> 
> Bacon=CM10 Jellybro Rom
> Handsfree Activation is self explantory
> Profile= Must be a sprint thing..

Click to collapse



Handsfeee activation?  what does it activate? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Handsfeee activation?  what does it activate?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The phone service  LOL

GSM phones don't need it as they use sim cards and not over the air flashing


----------



## trell959 (Aug 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> The phone service  LOL
> 
> GSM phones don't need it as they use sim cards and not over the air flashing

Click to collapse



CDMA N00B

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> CDMA N00B
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya well I am off my dads plan for 20 bucks a month so getting my own service will just be too expensive, I am trying to convince my dad to switch to verizon or AT&t but probaly won't as he is a very loyal customer to sprint


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya well I am off my dads plan for 20 bucks a month so getting my own service will just be too expensive, I am trying to convince my dad to switch to verizon or AT&t but probaly won't as he is a very loyal customer to sprint

Click to collapse



Ewwwwww...he said the S word 

Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> CDMA N00B
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Also do they have hands free activation, I honestly don't know ?  

Most everyone I know is on cmda


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Ewwwwww...he said the S word
> 
> Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.

Click to collapse



Meh, I honestly don't care.. I use wifi 80% of the time anyway


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Meh, I honestly don't care.. I use wifi 80% of the time anyway

Click to collapse



Just Ewwwwww

Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Meh, I honestly don't care.. I use wifi 80% of the time anyway

Click to collapse



Still. Sprint is bad.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Still. Sprint is bad.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX

Click to collapse



I know 

But like I said I hardly pay anything for my line and its not worth getting my own. 

Hey watt do you have a car and wall charger for your nexus? I was wondering if there was a good combo pack for a decent price that is official samsung? 

---------- Post added at 12:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Just Ewwwwww
> 
> Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.

Click to collapse



You know what else is EWWWWW, Your sig 

GET NEW  SIG PIC NAO!!


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 2, 2012)

My head hurts. I need a drink......and maybe a wall to bash my head against.
Driver A is given job to pick up locally and take Customer B to EWR (Newark/Liberty International Airport for you taxi n00bs  ).
Fifteen minutes later said customer calls and politely asks if they missed the cab or if he's stuck in traffic.....I call the driver on the radio and ask for an ETA to the pickup.... THE DRIVER TELLS ME HE'S ON THE WAY TO EWR!!
REALLY?!!?
Where's your customer you ****tard? 
DAMMIT! 
//END RANT
Sorry.
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 2, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> The phone service  LOL
> 
> GSM phones don't need it as they use sim cards and not over the air flashing

Click to collapse



Sounds like some sort of sorcery   I'll gooogle it in a bit 


Also lol Bd, how does that happen   xD

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

Click to collapse



Omg your actually posting with something other then your amaze 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sounds like some sort of sorcery   I'll gooogle it in a bit
> 
> 
> Also lol Bd, how does that happen   xD
> ...

Click to collapse



What is a sorcery? Lookie here : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sounds like some sort of sorcery   I'll gooogle it in a bit
> 
> 
> Also lol Bd, how does that happen   xD
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm still trying to figure that part out....

Hence the need for a drink and wall (to bash my head against. )

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Omg your actually posting with something other then your amaze
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse





HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> What is a sorcery? Lookie here :
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gpsclrx? ??? I understand little on that app dude 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 2, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Gpsclrx? ??? I understand little on that app dude
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That is the sprint diagnostics app which takes all dialer codes and puts them in a nice neat application without having to remember any. 

Thanks to Bigrushdog


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> That is the sprint diagnostics app which takes all dialer codes and puts them in a nice neat application without having to remember any.
> 
> Thanks to Bigrushdog

Click to collapse



Ohhhhhh fair enough 

Also.. awesome meme BD, will you be finding out what happened I guess? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ohhhhhh fair enough
> 
> Also.. awesome meme BD, will you be finding out what happened I guess?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey max have you seen the show the inbetweeners? Its a UK show. It is pretty rediculous  LOL


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ohhhhhh fair enough
> 
> Also.. awesome meme BD, will you be finding out what happened I guess?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I know what happened.
1) didn't wanna do the job ( it's a 35$ plus tip...but whatever) cuz he wanted to do something else...knew I'd have to give the job to someone else to make the pickup on time
2)  is just REALLY that stupid....

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey max have you seen the show the inbetweeners? Its a UK show. It is pretty rediculous  LOL

Click to collapse



Old now its finished  

But yeah I have its brilliant xD  
Good or bad redoculous? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I know what happened.
> 1) didn't wanna do the job ( it's a 35$ plus tip...but whatever) cuz he wanted to do something else...knew I'd have to give the job to someone else to make the pickup on time
> 2)  is just REALLY that stupid....
> 
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

Click to collapse



Damn that's suckish :b 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Old now its finished
> 
> But yeah I have its brilliant xD
> Good or bad redoculous?
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I found it on netflix recently and I thought it was pretty good, although it got repetitive and always the same stuff happened. Plus I am not use to English terms LOL I did watch all the ones they had on netflix though


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well I found it on netflix recently and I thought it was pretty good, although it got repetitive and always the same stuff happened. Plus I am not use to English terms LOL I did watch all the ones they had on netflix though

Click to collapse



They're pretty funny though  
Can you watch movies on Netflix? If so watch the inbetweeners movie, that's also brilliant xD

Let me know if you need translation s xd ... : p 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> They're pretty funny though
> Can you watch movies on Netflix? If so watch the inbetweeners movie, that's also brilliant xD
> 
> Let me know if you need translation s xd ... : p
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm not sure if netflix has that?  I will check nao 

Edit nope its not there 

I could probaly find it on Solar Movie or Movies2k tho.. 

EDIT: Yep its on solar movie


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hmm not sure if netflix has that?  I will check nao
> 
> Edit nope its not there
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for introducing me to a new site  xD

Its proper funny, you watching? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> They're pretty funny though
> Can you watch movies on Netflix? If so watch the inbetweeners movie, that's also brilliant xD
> 
> Let me know if you need translation s xd ... : p
> ...

Click to collapse



So far I think I got it:

Wank= something that rymmes with mate  LOL
Spunk= result of above LOL
Fit=Hot?
Caravan Club= Trailer Park

I think that is all..


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> So far I think I got it:
> 
> Wank= something that rymmes with mate  LOL
> Spunk= result of above LOL
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks to be all right...but can't think of a word rhyming with mate:b , but judging by you're next answer... correct XD  

& Caravan club is in an episode before, buy basically a trailer park 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## trell959 (Aug 2, 2012)

Afternoon.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Looks to be all right...but can't think of a word rhyming with mate:b , but judging by you're next answer... correct XD
> 
> & Caravan club is in an episode before, buy basically a trailer park
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Are u serious you don't know?  

Starts with master 

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Afternoon.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



afternoon


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Are u serious you don't know?
> 
> Starts with master
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohhhh I see, that doesn't rhyme with mate...  it rhymes with Master mate    you're correct then xD


Also sup trell 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## trell959 (Aug 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Are u serious you don't know?
> 
> Starts with master
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What are you up too?







MacaronyMax said:


> Ohhhh I see, that doesn't rhyme with mate...  it rhymes with Master mate    you're correct then xD
> 
> 
> Also sup trell

Click to collapse



Hey max 

Galaxy says hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 2, 2012)

Haha awesome photo & dog dude!  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

Hoss likes Galaxy.  He tried to lick my screen.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ohhhh I see, that doesn't rhyme with mate...  it rhymes with Master mate    you're correct then xD
> 
> 
> Also sup trell
> ...

Click to collapse



mate rymmes with bate 

Put master and bate together what do u get?  

---------- Post added at 02:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------

Is it post dog PICS time?  

Awesome dogs trell and skinny.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks David!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> mate rymmes with bate
> 
> Put master and bate together what do u get?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://www.masterbait.co.uk/MasterBait_Fishing_Bait.html
This? 

Also I agree, awesome dogs

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://www.masterbait.co.uk/MasterBait_Fishing_Bait.html
> This?
> 
> Also I agree, awesome dogs
> ...

Click to collapse



I give up LOL

You probaly just trolling me anyway


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 2, 2012)

Dogs are awesome. 

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I give up LOL
> 
> You probaly just trolling me anyway

Click to collapse





But do you think that fishing company realise what their name is 

Also... are you watching the film? :b 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> But do you think that fishing company realise what their name is
> 
> Also... are you watching the film? :b
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I am working and playing around with images, I have an awesome new sig pic. You should check it out. :laugh:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I am working and playing around with images, I have an awesome new sig pic. You should check it out. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Thats sick!  wanna make me one?  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Thats sick!  wanna make me one?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



LOL i didn't make it, just combining images, and resizing LOL :cyclops:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL i didn't make it, just combining images, and resizing LOL :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Awhwh  well its good dude xD
Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awhwh  well its good dude xD
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I need to get photoshop and some gif maker and learn how to make sh*t


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I know
> 
> But like I said I hardly pay anything for my line and its not worth getting my own.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I use the garmin power jolt. 1a output and 2 usb ports for the car. You can use a stock cable

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## trell959 (Aug 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I use the garmin power jolt. 1a output and 2 usb ports for the car. You can use a stock cable
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX

Click to collapse



How's your Ford running man?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 3, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## husam666 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello everyone


----------



## trell959 (Aug 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hello everyone

Click to collapse



Hey Hus 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hello everyone

Click to collapse



Hey bro.
What's up Trell?

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hello everyone

Click to collapse



4.30 am??: p 

Hey guys: D

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Aug 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey Hus
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup trell?



Babydoll25 said:


> Hey bro.
> What's up Trell?
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Hey sis  
How's life?



MacaronyMax said:


> 4.30 am??: p
> 
> Hey guys: D
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's friday


----------



## trell959 (Aug 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey bro.
> What's up Trell?
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse











husam666 said:


> Sup trell?

Click to collapse



Nothing much, just cleaning my gear, it's really muddy 

What about you guys?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 3, 2012)

Just being awake at 4:55 for no reason also, because we have friends over and won't shut up -_-


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 3, 2012)

Trans is about to give out on my explorer. Sad to say im looking at another car tomorrow. 91 Mazda miata, 111k, ac, power steering and all the good stuff. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Trans is about to give out on my explorer. Sad to say im looking at another car tomorrow. 91 Mazda miata, 111k, ac, power steering and all the good stuff.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX

Click to collapse



Rollbar?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Rollbar?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I'd get a roll cage and 5 point harness. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'd get a roll cage and 5 point harness.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If you wanna ride like a cool kid

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 3, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> If you wanna ride like a cool kid
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



You gotta keep the 3 point harness seatbelt however 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You gotta keep the 3 point harness seatbelt however
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I sat in a Miata once.  I was like





I'm 6'2".  It just doesn't work.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I sat in a Miata once.  I was like
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm 6ft and I'm planning on getting an s2000

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm 6ft and I'm planning on getting an s2000
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just keep your hair short, you'll be fine 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Aug 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I sat in a Miata once.  I was like
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Used to work at an auto auction. Me (5-11 200 lbs) and the guy I worked with (~5-6 150 lbs) both hated Porsches with a passion. The most uncomfortable seats ever.

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Used to work at an auto auction. Me (5-11 200 lbs) and the guy I worked with (~5-6 150 lbs) both hated Porsches with a passion. The most uncomfortable seats ever.
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



I meant that without the top down, my head had nowhere to go.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I meant that without the top down, my head had nowhere to go.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Eh Miatas  aren't my thing, S2000 all the way 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Eh Miatas  aren't my thing, S2000 all the way
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I only drive American cars anyway.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I only drive American cars anyway.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I'm the complete opposite lol

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm the complete opposite lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its all good, I did buy my wife a Kia, so there ya go.

Good family car...2007 Sorento.  Its quick though, 3.8L v6.




Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 3, 2012)

Powers out. Right in the middle of a bass session 

What do you drive Skinny?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Rollbar?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



In time. Its someone.es grocery getter

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I only drive American cars anyway.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I wanted to, but this is so cheap

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 3, 2012)

Hahaha did you guys hear about this guy who used his tractor to crush a bunch of cop cars right out front of the police station?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 3, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## boborone (Aug 3, 2012)

Speaking of driving..... guess who's throwing a bash at the lake. With the Airstream. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Speaking of driving..... guess who's throwing a bash at the lake. With the Airstream.
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



Hagman?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Speaking of driving..... guess who's throwing a bash at the lake. With the Airstream.
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



Do you ever work?  
You always partying and having bashes?...not the I'm jelly, just curios :silly:


----------



## boborone (Aug 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hagman?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



No. Me and my boss are. Called research and development.







M_T_M said:


> Do you ever work?
> You always partying and having bashes?...not the I'm jelly, just curios :silly:

Click to collapse



Come out. He says 50-60 people. Jello shots and Margarita machines. Boats and stuff. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> No. Me and my boss are. Called research and development.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow!!  I wish I could but I love this office soooo much, Ima stay here until 5:00Pm today 
*sarcasm lvl=over9000!!!

Also...which lake?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 3, 2012)

Scooby Doo?

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Aug 3, 2012)

Beach today"

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Aug 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Wow!!  I wish I could but I love this office soooo much, Ima stay here until 5:00Pm today
> *sarcasm lvl=over9000!!!
> 
> Also...which lake?

Click to collapse



Tomorrow at I think can't remember for sure, meadow lake park in grapevine. Pm for details. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 3, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 3, 2012)

Its mine
Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Its mine
> Sent from my DROIDX

Click to collapse



And it's smiling.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And it's smiling.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



If you have never driven in one, do it before you die. Its the most raw driving experience I've ever had. And I've been in 10 second fox body mustangs and 750 whp imprezas.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 4, 2012)

YOLO!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> YOLO!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse


*YOLO!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## trell959 (Aug 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> YOLO!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Soof?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 4, 2012)

What's up guys, kinda buzzed going to get drunk!! How is everyone?

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Aug 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> What's up guys, kinda buzzed going to get drunk!! How is everyone?
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Just got back from the beach!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Just got back from the beach!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice! Isn't it late and dark tho? 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Aug 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Nice! Isn't it late and dark tho?
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Yeah, the beach is kinda far from my house though, I was kinda by Skinny's house

Also, errors, errors, and errors!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yeah, the beach is kinda far from my house though, I was kinda by Skinny's house
> 
> Also, errors, errors, and errors!!

Click to collapse



What OS? Also Y U NO HANG OUT WITH SKINNY WHY YOUR NEAR HIM?!?!?!?!

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Aug 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> What OS? Also Y U NO HANG OUT WITH SKINNY WHY YOUR NEAR HIM?!?!?!?!
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Ubuntu 12.04 And I was going to tell him to come down to the beach, but he hasn't been around today I don't think 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 4, 2012)

Can't find the pony thread

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IxVEyY6vcI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Ubuntu 12.04 And I was going to tell him to come down to the beach, but he hasn't been around today I don't think
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Hey Skinny

Which beach do you usually go too? I was at Huntington today.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey Skinny
> 
> Which beach do you usually go too? I was at Huntington today.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I hardly ever go to the beach.  I'm way south of Huntington though.  If I do go to the beach, its Carlsbad/Encinitas.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I hardly ever go to the beach.  I'm way south of Huntington though.  If I do go to the beach, its Carlsbad/Encinitas.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Eh, Huntington is always too crowded 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Eh, Huntington is always too crowded
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's what I love about northern San Diego county beaches.  Yeah, people come out, but its never crowded.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's what I love about northern San Diego county beaches.  Yeah, people come out, but its never crowded.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Ewww...San Diego? As in Commie-fornia? Yikes!

Gotta love the fact that the majority of the nation's stoners, hippies, hipsters, potheads, and gun control lovers are all in the same state though.

And before you say it, McCannibal from Florida only had one drug in his system: pot. If that isn't material for an anti-weed PSA, I don't know what is. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Aug 4, 2012)

Mtm y u no want to have fun with lots of pinche gringos?

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> Mtm y u no want to have fun with lots of pinche gringos?
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



It's going to sound like an excuse but my cousin and his wife decided to pay us a visit 
Have fun ya gringo


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> It's going to sound like an excuse but my cousin and his wife decided to pay us a visit
> Have fun ya gringo

Click to collapse



Psh. Gringos

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## boborone (Aug 4, 2012)

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## boborone (Aug 5, 2012)

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 5, 2012)

Bump 

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2012)

Evening and cheers!!





Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Aug 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Evening and cheers!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Evening. How's your day been fine feller?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Evening. How's your day been fine feller?

Click to collapse



Fine been taking it easy 
What about u?
Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Aug 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Fine been taking it easy
> What about u?
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Check a couple posts above  Went out to the lake. Tubing, wake boarding, volleyball, grilling, bike riding, beer, liquor, jello shots. Lots of fun. About 20 people still out there camping. I like AC and showers.

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi everyone.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 5, 2012)

Ohai

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 5, 2012)

How ya doing bd?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 5, 2012)

Evening all 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey bud

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hey bud
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



What's going on?

Hey BD!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's going on?
> 
> Hey BD!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Eh, beers, watching the Olympics even though I knew the results hours ago.  You?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Aug 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Eh, beers, watching the Olympics even though I knew the results hours ago.  You?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



You see America whoop ass just now in track bikes? I wanna see some downhill mountain biking. That's in now this summer go around. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey trell, bd and skinny I am drinking my favorite ipa 






Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's going on?
> 
> Hey BD!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## trell959 (Aug 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Eh, beers, watching the Olympics even though I knew the results hours ago.  You?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I'm watching them too, haven't been keeping up however.







davidrules7778 said:


> Hey trell, bd and skinny I am drinking my favorite ipa
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




hey David! Have fun! Looks like you have soft hands 






Babydoll25 said:


> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

Click to collapse



Excited?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 5, 2012)

David, what delicate hands you have lol

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> David, what delicate hands you have lol
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Haha

David where's your scars at man

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm watching them too, haven't been keeping up however.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not really. I just like smileys. 
Problem? 

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Haha
> 
> David where's your scars at man
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



On my shoulder and some on my hands just small scars on my hand 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 5, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 5, 2012)

Bump

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Bump
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Fist bump.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 5, 2012)

Afternoon 

Anyone here?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Afternoon
> 
> Anyone here?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope.jpg

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 5, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Nope.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Exactly 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 5, 2012)

Dammit I'm alone then 

Also lumia 800  sweet  made that app yet? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2012)

[Gli Sviluppatori di banane Family Official thread] Dead since 2012....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> [Gli Sviluppatori di banane Family Official thread] Dead since 2012....

Click to collapse



Stfu husam   
Hey man 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Stfu husam
> Hey man
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey max, how's life?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey max, how's life?

Click to collapse



Good thanks , but rainy  

Yourself? ;D

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good thanks , but rainy
> 
> Yourself? ;D
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



eh hot during day, freezing during night 

also exams tomorrow, and a friend's mother passed away today


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> eh hot during day, freezing during night
> 
> also exams tomorrow, and a friend's mother passed away today

Click to collapse



Hot during day sounds alright to me 

Damn man unlucky  also good luck 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hot during day sounds alright to me
> 
> Damn man unlucky  also good luck
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



thank you 

so, is your school over?
how are you enjoying the holiday so far?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> thank you
> 
> so, is your school over?
> how are you enjoying the holiday so far?

Click to collapse




Yep!    apart from rain its been goodthanks,   going France on Thursday : D


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yep!    apart from rain its been goodthanks,   going France on Thursday : D
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ah cool, hope you don't suffer from the lack of internet like last year xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> ah cool, hope you don't suffer from the lack of internet like last year xD

Click to collapse



XD lol 

I had better not  should have wifi 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lol
> 
> I had better not  should have wifi
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That is what they tell you


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> That is what they tell you

Click to collapse



 those b*st*rds 

You going anywhere man?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> those b*st*rds
> 
> You going anywhere man?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Maybe to the desert on sunday 

and then back to Jerusalem -_-

have to go now, food time


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Maybe to the desert on sunday
> 
> and then back to Jerusalem -_-
> 
> have to go now, food time

Click to collapse



xD sweet dude, seeyalater 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 5, 2012)

Meh?

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



no meh


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> no meh

Click to collapse



Yes meh 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2012)

Not getting the miata anymore. My mom objects.  but I'm looking at an explorer sport today

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 5, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

Click to collapse



You're...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 5, 2012)

Sup  awesome score BD 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Aug 5, 2012)

Not sure if anybody caught the posts before they were deleted, but jaszek and others have quit xda until the next change because of a certain person's view that the ot be completely clean and PC. Deleting posts left and right with no warnings or infractions. Just deletions. I'm thinking the same because I know I'm going to get drunk and post some stupid ****. I don't post in new threads much, but the BS going on in the images thread is crazy. I'm glad we have mtm and trm here. Archer pokes his head in from time to time and plays around. But eh :banghead:

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Not sure if anybody caught the posts before they were deleted, but jaszek and others have quit xda until the next change because of a certain person's view that the ot be completely clean and PC. Deleting posts left and right with no warnings or infractions. Just deletions. I'm thinking the same because I know I'm going to get drunk and post some stupid ****. I don't post in new threads much, but the BS going on in the images thread is crazy. I'm glad we have mtm and trm here. Archer pokes his head in from time to time and plays around. But eh :banghead:
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



 damn,  didn't see those  
Welll that sucks  don't leave though man  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Not sure if anybody caught the posts before they were deleted, but jaszek and others have quit xda until the next change because of a certain person's view that the ot be completely clean and PC. Deleting posts left and right with no warnings or infractions. Just deletions. I'm thinking the same because I know I'm going to get drunk and post some stupid ****. I don't post in new threads much, but the BS going on in the images thread is crazy. I'm glad we have mtm and trm here. Archer pokes his head in from time to time and plays around. But eh :banghead:
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



They chastised me for posting a, CLEARLY PHOTOSHOPPED ad for gum because it depicted a guy running on fire....
I'm leaning the same way....this is getting silly.

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Not sure if anybody caught the posts before they were deleted, but jaszek and others have quit xda until the next change because of a certain person's view that the ot be completely clean and PC. Deleting posts left and right with no warnings or infractions. Just deletions. I'm thinking the same because I know I'm going to get drunk and post some stupid ****. I don't post in new threads much, but the BS going on in the images thread is crazy. I'm glad we have mtm and trm here. Archer pokes his head in from time to time and plays around. But eh :banghead:
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



Gtalk

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Gtalk
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX

Click to collapse



Gtalk an instant messenger app provided by Google.

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## boborone (Aug 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> damn,  didn't see those
> Welll that sucks  don't leave though man
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, started to talk about it in the images thread. But they got deleted. Get the response to pm it. But pm is always the same. That's how it is, don't tell me how to do my job end of discussion. Useless to pm.

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> They chastised me for posting a, CLEARLY PHOTOSHOPPED ad for gum because it depicted a guy running on fire....
> I'm leaning the same way....this is getting silly.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Yeah I saw that. Nothing at all wrong with that. I laughed at it.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 6, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



I wonder if it's halal or kosher


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I wonder if it's halal or kosher

Click to collapse



I think not my good man. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I think not my good man.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Have to go study and sleep now, my fair lady.

Have an exquisite day.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Have to go study and sleep now, my fair lady.
> 
> Have an exquisite day.

Click to collapse



Goodnight bro. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 6, 2012)

Spamity spamity spam 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Aug 6, 2012)

Well he's at it again. 










I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## boborone (Aug 6, 2012)

I think he's hungry. Just got another bigger one






Lighter for size comparison

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## trell959 (Aug 6, 2012)

Bump

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Sup dudes!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sup dudes!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Nothing new, I've got registration for Senior year tomorrow!


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Nothing new, I've got registration for Senior year tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cool man...have you been thinking about what you may do after HS?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Cool man...have you been thinking about what you may do after HS?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Kinda, not sure though. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Kinda, not sure though.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Right on.  You have time 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Right on.  You have time
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I do, runs out fast though


I'm watching Curiosity land 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I do, runs out fast though
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, no kidding.  2014 will be my 20 year HS reunion.  Ouch.


Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Phistachio (Aug 6, 2012)

And the Rover "Curiosity" got a successful touchdown 6 minutes ago! We already got 2 256x256 pictures of Mars!


----------



## trell959 (Aug 6, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> And the Rover "Curiosity" got a successful touchdown 6 minutes ago! We already got 2 256x256 pictures of Mars!

Click to collapse



Beat you too it 


@Skinny you going?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> @Skinny you going?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not unless someone buys me a plane ticket.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not unless someone buys me a plane ticket.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Oh I didn't know you went to high school out of California. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Oh I didn't know you went to high school out of California.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Grew up in NJ.  Been in CA since 1997.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Grew up in NJ.  Been in CA since 1997.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Why did you end up leaving NJ? If you don't mind me asking. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Why did you end up leaving NJ? If you don't mind me asking.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because the people are rude, they talk funny, and I watched CHiPs as a youngster and fantacized about the CA life.  Also, I wanted to be famous as a drummer.  So in the end, I came closer to that last goal as one can hope, and I met my wife in the process.  Now I have two unbelievable daughters, and have a day job.  

So my life= notbad.jpg

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Because the people are rude, they talk funny, and I watched CHiPs as a youngster and fantacized about the CA life.  Also, I wanted to be famous as a drummer.  So in the end, I came closer to that last goal as one can hope, and I met my wife in the process.  Now I have two unbelievable daughters, and have a day job.
> 
> So my life= notbad.jpg
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



My life = quitebad.jpg

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> My life = quitebad.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



What is that exotic thing you are referring to as "life"? 
I have never heard of that before 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 6, 2012)

sad thread is sad and it better be let to die.....who's with me?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> sad thread is sad and it better be let to die.....who's with me?

Click to collapse









Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 6, 2012)

Good morning guys..


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 6, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Good morning guys..

Click to collapse



Why teh long face?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Why teh long face?

Click to collapse



My step mom is just making me feel bad. 

I talked to my Dad yesterday and wished him a happy birthday and said I would take him out for dinner this week. And this morning i got a text from my step mom saying surprised we didn't see you yesterday for his birthday. She is just so b*tchy and when she isn't she just seems fake 

Anyway how is it going for you?

I like you new sig better but the bottom of it is cut off  

Y U NO GET DECENT SIG PIC WITHOUT PROBLEMS?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Because the people are rude, they talk funny, and I watched CHiPs as a youngster and fantacized about the CA life.  Also, I wanted to be famous as a drummer.  So in the end, I came closer to that last goal as one can hope, and I met my wife in the process.  Now I have two unbelievable daughters, and have a day job.
> 
> So my life= notbad.jpg
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Really? 
They talk funny....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey bd :cyclops:


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 6, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey bd :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Sup David.


Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sup David.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Anything new?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 6, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Anything new?

Click to collapse



Not much. 
How are you?

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not much.
> How are you?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



ok besides what i posted above


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 6, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ok besides what i posted above

Click to collapse



ahh...step moms..thet sure are special in many, many ways 

tell me about it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> ahh...step moms..thet sure are special in many, many ways
> 
> tell me about it

Click to collapse



ya...... 

I got my case this weekend 

I like it a lot love the rubber feel on it and the kickstand is just awesome, can sit portrait or landscape, It also came with the belt clip case which i am never going to use


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 6, 2012)

The 99 sport never had an oil or trans fluid change in its life. And on to the next one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 6, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya......
> 
> I got my case this weekend
> 
> I like it a lot love the rubber feel on it and the kickstand is just awesome, can sit portrait or landscape, It also came with the belt clip case which i am never going to use

Click to collapse



The coolness of your story has impressed me soooooo much that I'm not even going to post a coolstory.jpg :silly:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> The 99 sport never had an oil or trans fluid change in its life. And on to the next one
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Hey watt 

And M_T_M Cool Story Bro


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 6, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 6, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey watt
> 
> And M_T_M Cool Story Bro

Click to collapse







$1900 its mine
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Aug 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> $1900 its mine
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



That the front wheel drive suv? :thumbdown:

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------

Its been wrecked driver's side rear. I bet that tail light doesn't match the passengers. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> $1900 its mine
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Cool 

Hey boborone

---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Where is the screen?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey MTM, BD, David, Watt, Boborone 

---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> Cool
> 
> Hey boborone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mirror maybe?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 6, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Cool
> 
> Hey boborone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Snowflake asked me the same question. :sly:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey MTM, BD, David, Watt, Boborone
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thats true 


Also note 10.1 just might come out the 24th of august according to these accesories coming then  Or maybe the 15th  

http://www.amazon.com/i-BLASON-Sams...UTF8&qid=1344283486&sr=8-2&keywords=note+10.1


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> That the front wheel drive suv? :thumbdown:
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its got a clean title and the frame isn't bent. Guess again sir

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey MTM, BD, David, Watt, Boborone
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



'Sup mate?  :cyclops:


----------



## boborone (Aug 6, 2012)

Well I guess a round of heys is in order to you all. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> Well I guess a round of heys is in order to you all.
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



Round of beers seems better


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 6, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> thats true
> 
> 
> Also note 10.1 just might come out the 24th of august according to these accesories coming then  Or maybe the 15th
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome man  Thought I read it was up for pre order on 2 sites


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hola, mafia.

What's up in dead thread?


----------



## trell959 (Aug 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hola, mafia.
> 
> What's up in dead thread?

Click to collapse



Sup Jase? I just registered for Senior year! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Aug 6, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Round of beers seems better

Click to collapse



:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awesome man  Thought I read it was up for pre order on 2 sites

Click to collapse



Ya but I don't trust those sites, plus I want the wifi only one so I don't have to drop 700 bucks on one 

---------- Post added at 01:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 PM ----------

*Music Playing: "Now you're just somebody that I used to know" "you didn't have to cut me off!! 

I love this song!!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sup Jase? I just registered for Senior year!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Awwww...that's so cute.

I graduated high school when you were in 5th grade.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi jase and trell 

I am thinking of buying a Tablet or Ipod touch  for my dads birthday, I don't know if i should get him an ipad or what.. I think he would like an ipad or ipod touch. He has android epic phone but I think he really wants a apple something


----------



## boborone (Aug 6, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> *Music Playing: "Now you're just somebody that I used to know" "you didn't have to cut me off!!
> 
> I love this song!!

Click to collapse



You have no clue how many times I've wanted to do that to my girl. But I love her so much. But dayum is she a headache.

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 6, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hi jase and trell
> 
> I am thinking of buying a Tablet or Ipod touch  for my dads birthday, I don't know if i should get him an ipad or what.. I think he would like an ipad or ipod touch. He has android epic phone but I think he really wants a apple something

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


>

Click to collapse



Thats not very nice, I am not going to by one for me  Just he likes simplicity of it and i think he would enjoy it more then android


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 6, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Thats not very nice, I am not going to by one for me  Just he likes simplicity of it and i think he would enjoy it more then android

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


>

Click to collapse



whatever, I don't know what I should do, I don't know if he would even need or use a tablet. Also I don't think he would want an ipod touch without the phone.

Maybe I will just get him a gift card or something and let him purchase what he wants. Cause apple sh*t is expensive


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 6, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> whatever, I don't know what I should do, I don't know if he would even need or use a tablet. Also I don't think he would want an ipod touch without the phone.
> 
> Maybe I will just get him a gift card or something and let him purchase what he wants. Cause apple sh*t is expensive

Click to collapse








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 6, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Aug 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Have you herd

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> Have you herd
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Aug 7, 2012)

Is it like super gas saver if I'm drafting a prius

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Is it like super gas saver if I'm drafting a prius
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



And not a single reply was posted on that day.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 7, 2012)

He killed it.....to teh lions with him!! 


husam666 said:


> And not a single reply was posted on that day.

Click to collapse





Now you tell me...!!!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> He killed it.....to teh lions with him!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sometimes I wish I could understand you


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 7, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

---------- Post added at 08:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------

Whee!

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



bd, how's it going sis? 

nice photo


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> bd, how's it going sis?
> 
> nice photo

Click to collapse



Good... good.
Yourself?

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Good... good.
> Yourself?
> 
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

Click to collapse



i'm good, exams and sh!+


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 7, 2012)

staying off jellybean. just soft bricked my phone -__________-


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey guys.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 7, 2012)

Where's Milad? Just read this. This can't be good.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Where's Milad? Just read this. This can't be good.

Click to collapse



It's not. Unfortunately it's partially because of efforts from the U.S. and Israel (I'm not going to argue the politics or morality of Stuxnet and the like). I'm just going to say that it was to be expected. Iran doesn't have the capabilities to build a cyber warfare/counter warfare department to compete with Israel and the U.S. so I'm not surprised they would take such action to prevent cyber attacks.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey all.

All of the Seniors say that our Class of 13 shirts are horrible. What do you guys think?









Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey all.
> 
> All of the Seniors say that our Class of 13 shirts are horrible. What do you guys think?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The front has a Corona beer vibe.  Its not the most horrible shirt.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The front has a Corona beer vibe.  Its not the most horrible shirt.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



That's what I'm saying,  doesn't even look bad, way better than last years 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 7, 2012)

Am I the only one feeling a huge disconnect between people here lately?

People seem to be spending much less time here lately.  Not sure what's up with that.

Sent from my coffee pot.

---------- Post added at 01:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------

Anyway.  Perfect headphone theme for going to bed drunk..





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Where's Milad? Just read this. This can't be good.

Click to collapse



Why did I laugh while reading this?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Why did I laugh while reading this?

Click to collapse



His proxies are over 9000.  Never you mind.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Why did I laugh while reading this?

Click to collapse



Same here. Why? :what:







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> His proxies are over 9000.  Never you mind.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Technically if they pull the plug, that will mean no internet. And that means no proxies as well  

But I guess they can't block dial up.. so the 64Kb/s might be the way to go 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Am I the only one feeling a huge disconnect between people here lately?
> 
> People seem to be spending much less time here lately.  Not sure what's up with that.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Its summer... its normal 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2012)

Moooorning 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 7, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Moooorning
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Moooorning Maaaaaaax 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2012)

Checked out Cs yet? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> staying off jellybean. just soft bricked my phone -__________-

Click to collapse



Lulz. I warned you...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 7, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Checked out Cs yet?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, although its a bit hard without physical keys ..
Reminded me of the Counter Strike days 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lulz. I warned you...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What ROM ? Lol 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 7, 2012)

Goodmorning fellw mafipeeps  

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> What ROM ? Lol

Click to collapse



Any ROM that started as a GSM port. It seems that some devs, even though source was released, are being lazy and using GSM parts from their initial port. This is creating a conflict and soft bricking devices. Most devs have switched to straight source, but it still creeps up from time to time. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Any ROM that started as a GSM port. It seems that some devs, even though source was released, are being lazy and using GSM parts from their initial port. This is creating a conflict and soft bricking devices. Most devs have switched to straight source, but it still creeps up from time to time.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus.

Click to collapse



Weird well all the roms in my section for jelly bean are from source 

Jase where are your portal articles?


----------



## boborone (Aug 7, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Goodmorning fellw mafipeeps
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sup tcp. What are you running as a daily driver on your et4g


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2012)

evening


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Weird well all the roms in my section for jelly bean are from source
> 
> Jase where are your portal articles?

Click to collapse



I took time off to finish my novel.

I just started back today, so I've got some good ones coming.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I took time off to finish my novel.
> 
> I just started back today, so I've got some good ones coming.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus.

Click to collapse



LOL

Reminded me of this:


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 7, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 7, 2012)

Great Scott!!   ^^^^^

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL
> 
> Reminded me of this:

Click to collapse



Fortunately my novel is not titled: Faster Than the Speed of Love. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey BD,Boborone,Husam,Jase and Skinny 

Coheed & Cambria Concert Tonight!!! :laugh: :victory:


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Fortunately my novel is not titled: Faster Than the Speed of Love.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus.

Click to collapse



What's it called? "The Life Inside"¨? "Diary Of An Off-Topic Mafioso"? "MTM Made Me Do It"? "Root Life"?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What's it called? "The Life Inside"¨? "Diary Of An Off-Topic Mafioso"? "MTM Made Me Do It"? "Root Life"?

Click to collapse



Hey there Bazookaace


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey there Bazookaace

Click to collapse



Well hello there Jennifer!  How's it hanging?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Well hello there Jennifer!  How's it hanging?

Click to collapse



Jennifer?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What's it called? "The Life Inside"¨? "Diary Of An Off-Topic Mafioso"? "MTM Made Me Do It"? "Root Life"?

Click to collapse



Defiler

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> staying off jellybean. just soft bricked my phone -__________-

Click to collapse



I'm off Jellybean also.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm off Jellybean also.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



why?


----------



## trell959 (Aug 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> why?

Click to collapse



Ram issues.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Ram issues.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ICS has more ram issues then JB 

At least for the galaxy nexus


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm off Jellybean also.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Me too. I don't trust it quite yet  I mean, it's stable as a rock, but media_scanner and the memory leak are "huge" problems for me, so i'll wait until those things are sorted out.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ICS has more ram issues then JB
> 
> At least for the galaxy nexus

Click to collapse



Basically on every Exynos port, Ram get eaten up until you have about 66mb left. After that, everything closes and then soft reboot. Happened to me twice a day. Or that's what task killer test me. I think it might be a fluke. 

Has this been happening to you Manhattan? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ICS has more ram issues then JB
> 
> At least for the galaxy nexus

Click to collapse



Not on the Note. RAM is just fine here. ICS is very very stable now and i've used it since may without any problems. Everything except MHL works.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 7, 2012)

Double post


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Basically on every Exynos port, Ram get eaten up until you have about 66mb left. After that, everything closes and then soft reboot. Happened to me twice a day.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What build are you using?


----------



## trell959 (Aug 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What build are you using?

Click to collapse



I build my own, my last build was 8/5

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 7, 2012)

Anyway do you guys know the band Coheed & Cambria?


----------



## trell959 (Aug 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Anyway do you guys know the band Coheed & Cambria?

Click to collapse



Of course!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Anyway do you guys know the band Coheed & Cambria?

Click to collapse



Is that the band with the whiny, female singer? 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Of course!

Click to collapse



Going to see them tonight in case u missed that post 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Aug 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Going to see them tonight in case u missed that post
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Nice man. Take pics. Have fun.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 7, 2012)

You know I will 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 PM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> Is that the band with the whiny, female singer?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



No female singer in Coheed & Cambria


----------



## trell959 (Aug 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Going to see them tonight in case u missed that post
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Nice man!

Guys.... I really want a Gnex.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Is that the band with the whiny, female singer?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



That's The Carpenters you talking' 'bout, right?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Nice man!
> 
> Guys.... I really want a Gnex.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A lot of people do after having a TW device


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> That's The Carpenters you talking' 'bout, right?

Click to collapse




No. Never heard of em.





davidrules7778 said:


> A lot of people do after having a TW device

Click to collapse



+9000

@rest of mafia: I need some good Windows Phone 7/8 news to talk about. Any ideas?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Anyway do you guys know the band Coheed & Cambria?

Click to collapse



Yeah, they rock. Have fun 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> @rest of mafia: I need some good Windows Phone 7/8 news to talk about. Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Seems good, but its way too crippled. Wm was way better than wp7.5 and even a iOS device has better potential. Also windows RT are doomed.

Trust me, I have a lumia 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 7, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Seems good, but its way too crippled. Wm was way better than wp7.5 and even a iOS device has better potential. Also windows RT are doomed.
> 
> Trust me, I have a lumia
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I need positive news dex, not gloom and dooms.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> A lot of people do after having a TW device

Click to collapse



Believe it or not I have never seen touchwiz on this note 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Believe it or not I have never seen touchwiz on this note
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hmm 

Also go read the last 5 posts or so of the M_T_M thread LOL 

---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------

Trell just becasue u haven't seen TW doesn't change the fact that it is still a TW device and only ever gets ports of roms with most likely broken parts... 

---------- Post added at 02:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------

Dead thread is dead :crying:


----------



## trell959 (Aug 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> hmm
> 
> Also go read the last 5 posts or so of the M_T_M thread LOL
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm still here, and all I ever run is CM. So no touchwiz for me! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm still here, and all I ever run is CM. So no touchwiz for me!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes but like i said it never has everything working fully or is as stable as a nexus


----------



## trell959 (Aug 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes but like i said it never has everything working fully or is as stable as a nexus

Click to collapse



Debatable, highly debatable 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Debatable, highly debatable
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Meh I hate debates you win. Lets carry on... 

---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------

Can any of you guys reccomend a good rss reader app?  Google reader is ok but it would be nice to read the whole article inside the apps rather then having to go online


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Meh I hate debates you win. Lets carry on...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------
> 
> Can any of you guys reccomend a good rss reader app?  Google reader is ok but it would be nice to read the whole article inside the apps rather then having to go online

Click to collapse



I'm a master debater.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm a master debater.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



A truly useful skill. After all you can't go fishing without debate.

(You took the good one so that was the best pun I could get off the top of my head)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 7, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> A truly useful skill. After all you can't go fishing without debate.
> 
> (You took the good one so that was the best pun I could get off the top of my head)

Click to collapse



Notbad.jpg

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Notbad.jpg
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Yes.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes but like i said it never has everything working fully or is as stable as a nexus

Click to collapse



Wrong.
I had that (exact) device that Trell haz and I ran paranoid android on it. Stable as a rock and worked perfectly. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wrong.
> I had that (exact) device that Trell haz and I ran paranoid android on it. Stable as a rock and worked perfectly.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



still updates are a lot slower for newer android versions and takes usually a while to get everything working properly.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wrong.
> I had that (exact) device that Trell haz and I ran paranoid android on it. Stable as a rock and worked perfectly.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yup, running PA myself on my Note, and it's rock solid.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 8, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> still updates are a lot slower for newer android versions and takes usually a while to get everything working properly.

Click to collapse



i agree


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## trell959 (Aug 8, 2012)

Apparently there was a 4.4 magnitude earthquake, that I didn't feel 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 8, 2012)

Alright...

I don't know why I never thought of this, but in regards to my current avatar, I'm gonna have a picture taken of me tomorrow in the same pose with the same t shirt.  I'm curious.  

Sent from my coffee pot.

---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 AM ----------




trell959 said:


> Apparently there was a 4.4 magnitude earthquake, that I didn't feel
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm drinking...not sure what it's gonna take for me to feel much of anything.  My life is an earthquake.  Come at me Vesuvius.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2012)

Still awake...

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Alright...
> 
> I don't know why I never thought of this, but in regards to my current avatar, I'm gonna have a picture taken of me tomorrow in the same pose with the same t shirt.  I'm curious.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Do it man 


Anyone on? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 8, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Do it man
> 
> 
> Anyone on?
> ...

Click to collapse



I am.

@dex When you see this, hit me up on IRC...

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sup tcp. What are you running as a daily driver on your et4g

Click to collapse



Cna jb  

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Cna jb
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That stable enough for daily use?


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> That stable enough for daily use?

Click to collapse



Beside los twice a day yes  

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Beside los twice a day yes
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks man. Ill definitely have to check that out.


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Thanks man. Ill definitely have to check that out.

Click to collapse



Np i haven't released yet, waiting in los then I'll make a New thread

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Np i haven't released yet, waiting in los then I'll make a New thread
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh you made it! No wonder I couldn't find it. If you need a tester, I've been shopping around for a daily driver to replace my GB rom I have now. Yes I know it's old, but it works and it works good for me.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 8, 2012)

Morning everyone!! Ugh late night last night I am so tired and sorta hungover :/

But pics!!!















Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 8, 2012)

What's wrong with this picture?






Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 8, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> What's wrong with this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is an XDA ad page on your Iphone developer site


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 8, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> There is an XDA ad page on *your* iPhone developer site

Click to collapse



FTFY.

We'll blame it on the hangover


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> FTFY.
> 
> We'll blame it on the hangover

Click to collapse



LOL wow you know I had you in there before u change it to you're i went through all the trouble of putting the '  in there when for once i could of not.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 8, 2012)

Bump 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Bump
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



see my pics a page back?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## trell959 (Aug 8, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> see my pics a page back?

Click to collapse



Yeah I saw them now! How were they? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yeah I saw them now! How were they?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Amazing!!! They started really late so I watched an hour of them then left really awesome band though  end of this month I am going to see slightly stoopid and 311 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 8, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> What's wrong with this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y u no online? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Y u no online?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Might be difficult to answer that if he isn't online. :silly:


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Might be difficult to answer that if he isn't online. :silly:

Click to collapse


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



That and the facepalm in your profile pic go perfectly together.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> That and the facepalm in your profile pic go perfectly together.

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 8, 2012)

Meh. I haz a tired.

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 9, 2012)

There's too many computer threads going right now.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> There's too many computer threads going right now.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Two of them even have pretty much the same title lol.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Aug 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2012)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse







GTFO n00b!
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> GTFO n00b!
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse








Ok, I'm done with Spiderman memes, don't make me use them again.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> GTFO n00b!
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 9, 2012)

Just took this of my little one....couldn't resist.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just took this of my little one....couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahahahahaha

Seems like you have a nice view also 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hahahahahaha
> 
> Seems like you have a nice view also
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It doesn't suck.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 9, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse







bumped..


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 9, 2012)

prime_225 said:


> bumped..

Click to collapse



Slow your roll...you're all over the place tonight.  Careful with the spam.

Sent from my coffee pot.

---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 AM ----------

Dammit, prime_225 needs to be reported....


Vanessaem.........why u no see my point??

I can't report with tapatalk.  So fustrating .

I nominate myself for next west coast US mod for f sake.  I'm sick of this sh*t.


Guess I gotta earn my stripes.  Regardless of the frustration I display, I'm a cool customer.  But damn. No mods are ever online during my peak hours.  10pm-2am, California time.  So much regulation during those hours could save the morning mods so much grief.  Just saying.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 9, 2012)

Why, what did do?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 9, 2012)

prime_225 said:


> Why, what did do?

Click to collapse



You have posted nothing, absolutely nothing, useful to anyone here.
And this is the mafia thread, so tread lightly for a bit.
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2012)

Awesome pic btw man  


Also... going to France today 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awesome pic btw man
> 
> 
> Also... going to France today
> ...

Click to collapse



What pic?  And I'm jealous now, thanks.

Sent from my coffee pot.

---------- Post added at 01:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 AM ----------

Bedtime for bonzo...catch ya layer bill & ted.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What pic?  And I'm jealous now, thanks.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



The one of your little one in a bucket 

& xD waiting to go on ferry so if I dissapear I apologise  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 AM ----------

Ah I was in before edit  Night dude  






Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You have posted nothing, absolutely nothing, useful to anyone here.
> And this is the mafia thread, so tread lightly for a bit.
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



You mean to tell me that you do? Useful crap isn't generally posted in OT 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 9, 2012)

Ok. deleted as this the 'grown-ups' thread. Sorry...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 9, 2012)

prime_225 said:


> Now this man's got a point..

Click to collapse







Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 9, 2012)

newbies, newbies everywhere .


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> newbies, newbies everywhere .

Click to collapse







Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



The guy with a brain for the back of his head (also potentially Danny DeVito) is way more intriguing to me than the hug.


----------



## boborone (Aug 9, 2012)

Kick rocks son. Tits or gtfo.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awesome pic btw man
> 
> 
> Also... going to France today
> ...

Click to collapse



Where in France? Paris? Nice? Cannes? St.Tropez? Or lose all your money in Monte Carlo?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Where in France? Paris? Nice? Cannes? St.Tropez? Or lose all your money in Monte Carlo?

Click to collapse



Near Cannes , But probably still end up going Nice & Monte Carlo xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 9, 2012)

Morning happy Friday  well for me anyway 

I just got paid too!!! 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 AM ----------

Stupid tapatalk double posts!!!

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Morning happy Friday  well for me anyway
> 
> I just got paid too!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



early FAIL for you David :silly::laugh:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> early FAIL for you David :silly::laugh:

Click to collapse



I can't believe it posts are merging on tapatalk 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 09:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 AM ----------

Merge!!

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I can't believe it posts are merging on tapatalk
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That'll be to stop spamming to an extent, I guess 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That'll be to stop spamming to an extent, I guess
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)

Click to collapse



Yes it will 

I hope the thank limit is still unlimited :fingers-crossed:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes it will
> 
> I hope the thank limit is still unlimited :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Well I've handed out 9 today, so I'd presume so 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes it will
> 
> I hope the thank limit is still unlimited :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Sh Dont remind them 

But yeah they are


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sh Dont remind them
> 
> But yeah they are

Click to collapse



Hey max whats up?

Galaxy note 10.1 has root  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1822376

 yet I still can't buy one on amazon yet


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey max whats up?
> 
> Galaxy note 10.1 has root  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1822376
> 
> yet I still can't buy one on amazon yet

Click to collapse



Sweeet that was fast   & Unlucky man 

Not much 'bout to head out for something to eat, you?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweeet that was fast   & Unlucky man
> 
> Not much 'bout to head out for something to eat, you?

Click to collapse



Working til 6pm today, but then going out for pizza for my dads birthday.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 9, 2012)

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes after work I will have :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes after work I will have :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Click to collapse



Not sure if beers or cocktails.. will be at a bar nearby in about an hour or so 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Not sure if beers or cocktails.. will be at a bar nearby in about an hour or so
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Why not both?


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Not sure if beers or cocktails.. will be at a bar nearby in about an hour or so
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Aren't you like 14 years old?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Aren't you like 14 years old?

Click to collapse



Aren't you suppose to be doing MOD work?


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Aren't you like 14 years old?

Click to collapse



Based on the 93 in his username, I'd guess 18/19


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 9, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Based on the 93 in his username, I'd guess 18/19

Click to collapse



Or it could be 1893, like me.

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Or it could be 1893, like me.
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)

Click to collapse



There can only be one.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 9, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> There can only be one.

Click to collapse



One? One person born in 1893?

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> One? One person born in 1893?
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)

Click to collapse



Whoosh.


That is the sound of the reference going over your head.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 9, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Whoosh.
> 
> 
> That is the sound of the reference going over your head.

Click to collapse


:what::screwy::sly:

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 9, 2012)

I stopped All the jelly beans 







Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2012)

If you guys read in the news that cab drove off of a cliff.....you know who it was......

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Or it could be 1893, like me.
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)

Click to collapse



****, they've found us 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> If you guys read in the news that cab drove off of a cliff.....you know who it was......
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



THIS?
http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...Car-Drove-Over-Cliff-Edgewater-164993906.html


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> THIS?
> http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...Car-Drove-Over-Cliff-Edgewater-164993906.html

Click to collapse



Not a cab.
Not a man.
I'm still posting....so it wasn't me 

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> ****, they've found us
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It's cool. We'll just take over and become their masters. :evil:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It's cool. We'll just take over and become their masters. :evil:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah....I don't think so.

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not a cab.
> Not a man.
> I'm still posting....so it wasn't me
> 
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

Click to collapse



Is Sparky OK??

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Is Sparky OK??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



He's fine. 
I'm the one about to drive off the cliff....
HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah....I don't think so.
> 
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

Click to collapse



Oh... Well that ruined my plan 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He's fine.
> I'm the one about to drive off the cliff....
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

Click to collapse



Pictures or you have been severely affected by cell phone radiations  :silly: :cyclops:


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He's fine.
> I'm the one about to drive off the cliff....
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

Click to collapse



Why drive off the cliff when you can drive over noobs in off topic? Spill some blood.. crack some skulls. Have fun 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 10, 2012)

Bumping this to the first page, MAFIA GET YOUR SH*T together !!


----------



## trell959 (Aug 10, 2012)

Bump! Because my bump is better than David's! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 10, 2012)

Bump again because this woman's bumps are much better.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Why drive off the cliff when you can drive over noobs in off topic? Spill some blood.. crack some skulls. Have fun
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm just a little overwhelmed. My mom isn't getting better (she still can't walk....no one seems to know WHY)....She's also still treating me like crap (the more I do for her...the nastier she is to me)... 
This job... While I do appreciate the opportunity and the responsibility... I just can't take the willful disregard for the simplest of rules.... And the lack of common sense around here....not to mention.... Sparky's attitude that he's somehow being slighted because I keep our work and personal lives separate.... 
//END RANT 
HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## boborone (Aug 10, 2012)

Facebook post warning:



Italian nachos are the sh!t


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Facebook post warning:
> 
> 
> 
> Italian nachos are the sh!t

Click to collapse



looks good....

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm just a little overwhelmed. My mom isn't getting better (she still can't walk....no one seems to know WHY)....She's also still treating me like crap (the more I do for her...the nastier she is to me)...
> This job... While I do appreciate the opportunity and the responsibility... I just can't take the willful disregard for the simplest of rules.... And the lack of common sense around here....not to mention.... Sparky's attitude that he's somehow being slighted because I keep our work and personal lives separate....
> //END RANT
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

Click to collapse



Did I ever tell you my oldest sister had a stroke!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Did I ever tell you my oldest sister had a stroke!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No. You never mentioned that... 
How is she doing now?

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Aug 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> looks good....
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Baked pasta chips, chicken, banana peppers, jalapenos, tomatoes, black olives, mozzarella, and some kind of spicy cream sauce. Omg it's good.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. You never mentioned that...
> How is she doing now?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



It was two years ago, She lost her whole right and her speech, now she can walk (with the ankle brace) and talk fairly well, she's still getting better 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Aug 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm just a little overwhelmed. My mom isn't getting better (she still can't walk....no one seems to know WHY)....She's also still treating me like crap (the more I do for her...the nastier she is to me)...
> This job... While I do appreciate the opportunity and the responsibility... I just can't take the willful disregard for the simplest of rules.... And the lack of common sense around here....not to mention.... Sparky's attitude that he's somehow being slighted because I keep our work and personal lives separate....
> //END RANT
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

Click to collapse



It'll get better. Not tomorrow, but it will get better.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It was two years ago, She lost her whole right and her speech, now she can walk (with the ankle brace) and talk fairly well, she's still getting better
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm glad she's doing better. I really am.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------




boborone said:


> It'll get better. Not tomorrow, but it will get better.

Click to collapse



I hope so....this crap is driving me to drink.....more than I want to......(or ever did before)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Aug 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm glad she's doing better. I really am.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's good you're recognizing it. Build from that.

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 PM ----------








Found this in the store tonight. Anybody go  besides me?


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> That's good you're recognizing it. Build from that.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mother of gimmicks. 
Or
Mother of movie tie-ins.


----------



## boborone (Aug 10, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Mother of gimmicks.
> Or
> Mother of movie tie-ins.

Click to collapse



Check the flavor

Dark Berry
with a Blast Of Mixed Berry.

Lolwut


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> That's good you're recognizing it. Build from that.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They've been doing that "weird flavor thing" for awhile..... I'm always like 0.o when I see one.... 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Check the flavor
> 
> Dark Berry
> with a Blast Of Mixed Berry.
> ...

Click to collapse



What got me more was the DKR tie-in. Mountain Dew is either awesome at marketing or terrible at keeping their name from becoming a joke.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> What got me more was the DKR tie-in. Mountain Dew is either awesome at marketing or terrible at keeping their name from becoming a joke.

Click to collapse



I prefer Dr. Pepper...
I confess....I'm a pepper....oh wait....Wrong thread. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 10, 2012)

Personally I prefer Diet Double Dew


----------



## boborone (Aug 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I prefer Dr. Pepper...
> I confess....I'm a pepper....oh wait....Wrong thread.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Jersey says it's hard to find up there. I like pepper too. But I'm from Texas. It's from here and tastes soooo much better than all else. But I like the hellouta coke zero.

Guy 1: you want a coke
Guy 2: yeah sure
Guy 1: what kind
Guy 2: Dr Pepper

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------




063_XOBX said:


> Personally I prefer Diet Double Dew

Click to collapse



Diet mountain dew kicks ass.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Jersey says it's hard to find up there. I like pepper too. But I'm from Texas. It's from here and tastes soooo much better than all else. But I like the hellouta coke zero.
> 
> Guy 1: you want a coke
> Guy 2: yeah sure
> ...

Click to collapse



Who says what?
That Dr Pepper is hard to find? Really? I get it whenever I drink soda (which is mostly relegated to mixed drinks (rum and Dr Pepper anyone?) Or that rare moment I actually want bubbly sugar water.... 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Aug 10, 2012)

@Watt

Can your explorer do this?





Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 10, 2012)

Sounds like you need a nice vacation BD. 

Btw, anyone been places this summer? Like vacation?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 10, 2012)

Sorry I've been away all. Things have been interesting:

So yesterday I get pulled into our department managers office. Seeing as how I'm one of the top sales people, it happens all the time.

She tells me that the compliance department has reported that I have been purposefully sabotaging my own calls and hanging up on patients mid order. All I can say to her is, "Lolwut?". So she puts me on administrative leave pending the outcome of an investigation.

So first thing I do when I got home is put in an application with our biggest competitor. In less than 16 hours they called wanting to interview me and offered me a better paying position. Still waiting on my current boss to call and finish firing me.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## boborone (Aug 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Who says what?
> That Dr Pepper is hard to find? Really? I get it whenever I drink soda (which is mostly relegated to mixed drinks (rum and Dr Pepper anyone?) Or that rare moment I actually want bubbly sugar water....
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well of course you can get it at a bar, but what about gas stations and such. She says it's never at fast food places. Mostly not at fountain drink stations.

---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------

And Jersey, my girl


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 10, 2012)

Had to do parking brakes on the new explorer. Involved removing the axles .-.-
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 10, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Sorry I've been away all. Things have been interesting:
> 
> So yesterday I get pulled into our department managers office. Seeing as how I'm one of the top sales people, it happens all the time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








But doesn't your contract say that you're not allowed to take or apply for a job at the competiton while still employed? That's like a basic rule, and i would check the contract if i were you


----------



## trell959 (Aug 10, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Sorry I've been away all. Things have been interesting:
> 
> So yesterday I get pulled into our department managers office. Seeing as how I'm one of the top sales people, it happens all the time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LIKE A F*CKING BOSS!!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> But doesn't your contract say that you're not allowed to take or apply for a job at the competiton while still employed? That's like a basic rule, and i would check the contract if i were you

Click to collapse



Lucky for me I'm not under an employment contract, and Florida is a right to work state. Lol







trell959 said:


> LIKE A F*CKING BOSS!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Damn right.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Sounds like you need a nice vacation BD.
> 
> Btw, anyone been places this summer? Like vacation?

Click to collapse



+1,000,000,000,000x10

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 AM ----------




boborone said:


> Well of course you can get it at a bar, but what about gas stations and such. She says it's never at fast food places. Mostly not at fountain drink stations.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------
> 
> And Jersey, my girl

Click to collapse



Not true, they sell it everywhere here.
Is she from SOUTH jersey? That might explain it....south jersey is NOTHING like north jersey....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 10, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Sorry I've been away all. Things have been interesting:
> 
> So yesterday I get pulled into our department managers office. Seeing as how I'm one of the top sales people, it happens all the time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LIKE A BAWS!






Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## boborone (Aug 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> +1,000,000,000,000x10
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes ma'am. Can't remember the city her folks are in, but I think I remember her saying she worked in Ocean city for summers. Her area is an hour or so south of the resort area Jersey shore was filmed. Said she watched it when she felt homesick and remembered all the tourists that way and got over missing home. Before texas, spent many a year in Philly. But for some reason has a slight Canadian accent with hints of south Jersey. Otherwise, no accent at all.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yes ma'am. Can't remember the city her folks are in, but I think I remember her saying she worked in Ocean city for summers. Her area is an hour or so south of the resort area Jersey shore was filmed. Said she watched it when she felt homesick and remembered all the tourists that way and got over missing home. Before texas, spent many a year in Philly. But for some reason has a slight Canadian accent with hints of south Jersey. Otherwise, no accent at all.

Click to collapse



Ocean is definitely southern jersey.  Seaside Heights (Jersey Shore) is north.  Fun place too.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ocean is definitely southern jersey.  Seaside Heights (Jersey Shore) is north.  Fun place too.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



As far as I'm concerned....they're BOTH South Jersey..... 
Technically I'd call Seaside Heights CENTRAL Jersey.


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Aug 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ocean is definitely southern jersey.  Seaside Heights (Jersey Shore) is north.  Fun place too.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Haha she said I'd get into fights with the "meatheads" there. It's crazy though. I'm chill nowadays, but the night we met, left the bar and went to Whataburger. Guy started **** talking and followed me to the bathroom. I didn't know it till I was washing my hands and my bud comes in and locks the door behind him. Guess the guy thought he was gonna meet there alone. He backed down real quick and his comes banging on the door to leave him alone. Jersey saw it all. Before then she had only met a couple guys and didn't think much of em. She wants to take me and my friends to Jersey for the summer and have fun with all the roid dudes. Thing is, I haven't fought in a couple yrs. I'm not big, not imposing, just come across that way. Just used to be an asshole like that. I try to be hippie. Make bongs/love not bombs/war type of thing.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Haha she said I'd get into fights with the "meatheads" there. It's crazy though. I'm chill nowadays, but the night we met, left the bar and went to Whataburger. Guy started **** talking and followed me to the bathroom. I didn't know it till I was washing my hands and my bud comes in and locks the door behind him. Guess the guy thought he was gonna meet there alone. He backed down real quick and his comes banging on the door to leave him alone. Jersey saw it all. Before then she had only met a couple guys and didn't think much of em. She wants to take me and my friends to Jersey for the summer and have fun with all the roid dudes. Thing is, I haven't fought in a couple yrs. I'm not big, not imposing, just come across that way. Just used to be an asshole like that. I try to be hippie. Make bongs/love not bombs/war type of thing.

Click to collapse



It's better to be able to make the other guy back down than to be able to spread his teeth all over the side walk, that's how I see it.


----------



## boborone (Aug 10, 2012)

Just asked her. Marmora. Outside Ocean City.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> As far as I'm concerned....they're BOTH South Jersey.....
> Technically I'd call Seaside Heights CENTRAL Jersey.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'd agree.  I lived in Freehold, which if I remember, is pretty much a straight shot west of seaside.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey, guys. Got my wisdom teeth out today. Been feeling really... off. Ugh.

Got my new battery for my phone, too. 4200mAh. I'm in love.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## boborone (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm waiting snowflake


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm waiting snowflake

Click to collapse








Rad.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 10, 2012)

Pffft..  Raise


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Pffft..  Raise

Click to collapse



Pfffft.  That bike is a glorified paper clip.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## The El Guapo (Aug 10, 2012)

WOW!!! Orale...what ever happened to this Mafia?  

My bump:


> Old man to Pickney, so wave unnuh hand if you with me
> To see the sufferation sick me
> Dem suit no fit me, to win election dem trick we
> Then dem don't do nuttin' at all

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2012)

random time of day bump


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 10, 2012)

Bump cause I am drinking a torpedo ipa 

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Aug 10, 2012)

Bump because I'm making tacos 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2012)

Meh....I haz no "WeekEND" anymore....:crying::crying:


----------



## boborone (Aug 10, 2012)

Cooler needs ice bump


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Cooler needs ice bump

Click to collapse



Y u no share? I haz ice.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Cooler needs ice bump

Click to collapse




Samuel Adams FTW!!! :silly:

Redneck has good taste :good: :victory:


----------



## boborone (Aug 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Y u no share? I haz ice.

Click to collapse



Haha I'm mailing jaszek some Shiner Black


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 10, 2012)

*I need THIS*. 250,000 scovilles VODKA.

http://gizmodo.com/5933415/the-vodka-so-dangerous-you-should-never-drink-it-straight

*Scoville scale:*




1,500,000–2,000,000: Most law enforcement grade pepper spray, Trinidad Moruga Scorpion

855,000–1,463,700: Naga Viper pepper, Infinity Chilli, Bhut Jolokia chili pepper, Trinidad Scorpion Butch T pepper

350,000–580,000: Red Savina habanero

100,000–350,000: Habanero chili, Scotch bonnet pepper, Datil pepper, Rocoto, Madame Jeanette, Peruvian White Habanero, Jamaican hot pepper, Guyana Wiri Wiri

50,000–100,000: Byadgi chilli, Bird's eye chili (aka. Thai Chili Pepper), Malagueta pepper, Chiltepin pepper, Piri piri (African bird's eye), Pequin pepper

30,000–50,000: Guntur chilli, Cayenne pepper, Ají pepper, Tabasco pepper, Cumari pepper (Capsicum chinese)

10,000–23,000: Serrano pepper, Peter pepper, Aleppo pepper

3,500–8,000: Espelette pepper, *Jalapeño pepper*, Chipotle, Guajillo pepper, New Mexican varieties of Anaheim pepper, Hungarian wax pepper, *Tabasco* sauce

1,000–2,500: Anaheim pepper, Poblano pepper, Rocotillo pepper, Peppadew

100–900: Pimento, Peperoncini, Banana pepper

0: No significant heat, Bell pepper, Cubanelle, Aji dulce


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Y u no share? I haz ice.

Click to collapse



There's only 10 beers. Nowhere near enough for 2 people.


----------



## boborone (Aug 10, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> There's only 10 beers. Nowhere near enough for 2 people.

Click to collapse



16 including miller lite and plus the bottle is Margarita with tequila. Not a wine cooler.






Got ice.






Even with bullet ding, my cabellas cooler with lock from my dads era keeps ice and keep cool better than any new one. They don't make **** like they used to.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Haha I'm mailing jaszek some Shiner Black

Click to collapse



I haz address. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------




063_XOBX said:


> There's only 10 beers. Nowhere near enough for 2 people.

Click to collapse



I'm sorry... Did you change your name to Boborone?
No?
Then......

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------

I'm also about to haz some beer. Don't know what Sparky is getting though..... 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 10, 2012)

I feel i've missed something here. What's up with the Xbox guy hate?


----------



## boborone (Aug 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz address.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sorry. You want some shiner black too






It's good stuff!


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm sorry. You want some shiner black too
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yesh.
Please. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> I feel i've missed something here. What's up with the Xbox guy hate?

Click to collapse



Meh. I hate everybody equally. 
Nothing personal towards him. 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------

Usually....when Sparky brings beer....it's a six (or twelve) pack of either samuel adams, or some micro brewery I've never heard of....once in a awhile he gets a hard cider that's very good (I'll ask the name, can't remember it atm) and a pint (or two) of rum and/or vodka....
So I'll see what He brings....(whenever, He's done with this "hourly" job he's on in NYC)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Aug 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yesh.
> Please.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Jaszek said they didn't have shiner black up there. I like Sparky. He sounds like he likes good beer. Good man.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Jaszek said they didn't have shiner black up there. I like Sparky. He sounds like he likes good beer. Good man.

Click to collapse



He's an alcoholic of the finest caliber 
I wouldn't accept any less. 
HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 PM ----------






TWRP on mai SGSIII. 
HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 10, 2012)

I've never seen a Shiner Black either, but we don't have the best selection around here. Yuengling is my standard unless I'm drinking cheap then it's High Life.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 10, 2012)

Snuffy and Crackers making friends....(finally)
Sorry for the crappy pics. I had to shoot the pic in "stealth" mode...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## boborone (Aug 11, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> I've never seen a Shiner Black either, but we don't have the best selection around here. Yuengling is my standard unless I'm drinking cheap then it's High Life.

Click to collapse



Try their black and tan. That **** is golden. 

And BD, you see the story about root bug? So now you cool with it? I see you having fun with the 3.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Try their black and tan. That **** is golden.
> 
> And BD, you see the story about root bug? So now you cool with it? I see you having fun with the 3.

Click to collapse



You mean the bug where the SGSIII loses it's IMEI?
Yes. I waited until the backup/restore tool was confirmed working on a stock secure kernel before I backed it up. Then I used the no trip method to root and flashed twrp. Right now i'm running stock with trinity kernel.  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Aug 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You mean the bug where the SGSIII loses the IMEI?
> Yes. I waited until the backup/restore tool was confirmed working on a stock secure kernel before I backed it up. Then I used the no trip method to root and flashed twrp. Right now i'm running stock with trinity kernel.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes ma'am. That one. I always laugh at people who jump into root and flashing. You're like me. Read and watch, read and watch.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yes ma'am. That one. I always laugh at people who jump into root and flashing. You're like me. Read and watch, read and watch.

Click to collapse



Exactly.
I read, read some more, watch, read everything again, wait, watch, read everything ONE MOAR time....Then I think about what I'm about to do and double check everything just to be safe. I'm paranoid about modding but at least I can be sure I've taken all the risks into account:fingers-crossed:
:victory:


----------



## boborone (Aug 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Exactly.
> I read, read some more, watch, read everything again, wait, watch, read everything ONE MOAR time....Then I think about what I'm about to do and double check everything just to be safe. I'm paranoid about modding but at least I can be sure I've taken all the risks into account:fingers-crossed:
> :victory:

Click to collapse



Part of the reason I'm still on GB. There was real bricks going on with my phone. Now it's been confirmed and linked to ICS kernals and recoveries. It's OK to flash ICS, but from a GB recovery only. I've been shopping around for a rom that gets it right without 3 updates a week. Difference between running a rom from adamoutler and mikeymike. I learned that from the captivate. I like a good stable well thought out rom that I can mod and tweak to make it look how I want and run good for daily use. I'm not at all about flashing day after day and restoring all my crap.

---------- Post added at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 PM ----------








****ing mead


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Part of the reason I'm still on GB. There was real bricks going on with my phone. Now it's been confirmed and linked to ICS kernals and recoveries. It's OK to flash ICS, but from a GB recovery only. I've been shopping around for a rom that gets it right without 3 updates a week. Difference between running a rom from adamoutler and mikeymike. I learned that from the captivate. I like a good stable well thought out rom that I can mod and tweak to make it look how I want and run good for daily use. I'm not at all about flashing day after day and restoring all my crap.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm waiting for cm10 to mature a little then I'll switch to cwm to flash it.
(cm10 doesn't like any other recovery and cwm has been linked to imei problems...) That's the last thing i'm waiting for.
 So far though i'm loving trinity. I loved it on the NS as well.... 

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## trell959 (Aug 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm waiting for cm10 to mature a little then I'll switch to cwm to flash it.
> (cm10 doesn't like any other recovery and cwm has been linked to imei problems...) That's the last thing i'm waiting for.
> So far though i'm loving trinity. I loved it on the NS as well....
> 
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

Click to collapse



I'm building CM10 from source right now. There's been a number of changes and I'm going to see if it's a little more stable. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 11, 2012)

CM10's been perfect so far on my Xoom and NS4G, but I remember when I had my Evo and how annoying it was to have to update every time a nightly dropped. Google Experience Devices only for me from now on.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 11, 2012)

If I don't like the Note 2 ( most likely i willl) My next device will be a Nexus device. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yes ma'am. That one. I always laugh at people who jump into root and flashing. You're like me. Read and watch, read and watch.

Click to collapse



That was me when I joined 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> If I don't like the Note 2 ( most likely i willl) My next device will be a Nexus device.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If you like to stay up to date and prefer AOSP a Nexus definitely merits checking out.  The GN will probably even go down in price in the near future since around November the next Nexus should be announced.


----------



## boborone (Aug 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That was me when I joined
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Yes sir. I remember. You did it the smart way.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 11, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> If you like to stay up to date and prefer AOSP a Nexus definitely merits checking out.  The GN will probably even go down in price in the near future since around November the next Nexus should be announced.

Click to collapse



The GN is underwhelming....in a big way (IMO thank you very much)
Hopefully the next nexus will be better. However....I'm leaning towards the Note 2 as well

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The GN is underwhelming....in a big way (IMO thank you very much)
> Hopefully the next nexus will be better. However....I'm leaning towards the Note 2 as well
> 
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

Click to collapse



True, it's hardly the "leap forward" the Nexus 1 was when it came out.  I personally don't see any issues with recommending it since it certainly has some features that are actually useful to the end user (zero shutter lag being the first that springs to mind). Ultimately it's not really a device for any old user, it's biggest appeal is prompt updates which only appeals to a niche group.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That was me when I joined
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Meh, when I joined root for phones didn't exist. We had to deal with flashing *shudder* Windows Mobile. Awful stuff that Windows Mobile 2003...lolol.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Meh, when I joined root for phones didn't exist. We had to deal with flashing *shudder* Windows Mobile. Awful stuff that Windows Mobile 2003...lolol.

Click to collapse



Aweful?
It was the sh!+!
If only it could come back :/


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

Damn....

16 more posts til 5000.


16 more thanks til 2000.


Goddamn.  I need to get a life.

Sent from my your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Damn....
> 
> 16 more posts til 5000.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



15 ftfy. 


And I know that feel bro.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Damn....
> 
> 16 more posts til 5000.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can do it


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> 15 ftfy.
> 
> 
> And I know that feel bro.

Click to collapse



I hate odd numbers 

Sent from my your mom.

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> You can do it

Click to collapse



Get a life?  Yeah, I'm working on it 

Sent from my your mom.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I hate odd numbers
> 
> Sent from my your mom.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah, I was there once, you're like a new version of the xda me 
The mafia raised you well :')


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Nah, I was there once, you're like a new version of the xda me
> The mafia raised you well :')

Click to collapse



So true!

Am I the oldest mafioso?

Sent from my your mom.


----------



## boborone (Aug 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Nah, I was there once, you're like a new version of the xda me
> The mafia raised you well :')

Click to collapse



Plus dat

---------- Post added at 12:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 AM ----------




boborone said:


> Plus dat

Click to collapse



Whweres the the drunk thread


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Plus dat
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy Friday night to you sir! :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my your mom.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So true!
> 
> Am I the oldest mafioso?
> 
> Sent from my your mom.

Click to collapse



Not sure, but I think yes 



boborone said:


> Plus dat
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Too drunk to search for it?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

The only one who's age is a mystery to me is BD.  But I won't ask her.  Otherwise, I think at 36, I'm the gramps.

Sent from my your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The only one who's age is a mystery to me is BD.  But I won't ask her.  Otherwise, I think at 36, I'm the gramps.
> 
> Sent from my your mom.

Click to collapse



Or are you? Dun dun dun.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The only one who's age is a mystery to me is BD.  But I won't ask her.  Otherwise, I think at 36, I'm the gramps.
> 
> Sent from my your mom.

Click to collapse



Pretty sure BD is 26 or somethin' like that. You're the old bastard here. 


Warning: *the following is foul and vulgar!*

Anyways, have you guys ever taken one of those sh*ts where you start to feel really hot and kinda sick? I'm in the bathroom with my laptablet (yes, this is now a classification, shut up) and I feel like I'm dying. ;-;

Combined with my oral pain from my wisdom teeth surgery yesterday, this sucks. And I'm going on vacation tomorrow! So not cool, man. So. Not. Cool.

END VULGARITY

edit: whoa, they added a censor? Huh. FIXED IT

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Pretty sure BD is 26 or somethin' like that. You're the old bastard here.
> 
> 
> Warning: *the following is foul and vulgar!*
> ...

Click to collapse



Dayum bro....sorry about that...I know that feel.

Sent from my your mom.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The only one who's age is a mystery to me is BD.  But I won't ask her.  Otherwise, I think at 36, I'm the gramps.
> 
> Sent from my your mom.

Click to collapse



BD is young, way younger than you xD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 11, 2012)

You're all making me feel even younger 
I'm like the baby of the group 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You're all making me feel even younger
> I'm like the baby of the group
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)

Click to collapse



If the 93 is your birth year, there are people who are way younger than you


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 11, 2012)

All this talk of age has me wondering what ages everybody thinks each other is.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> If the 93 is your birth year, there are people who are way younger than you

Click to collapse



Yeah it is, so I'm 19 and yeah I know there are others that are younger, but moat who post in this thread, AFAIK, aren't.

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> All this talk of age has me wondering what ages everybody thinks each other is.

Click to collapse



20 here


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dayum bro....sorry about that...I know that feel.
> 
> Sent from my your mom.

Click to collapse



Yeah, man, it suuucks. Just gonna be sh*ttin' my brains out, I guess.

welcome to late night XDA with obsidianchao

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Yeah, man, it suuucks. Just gonna be sh*ttin' my brains out, I guess.
> 
> welcome to late night XDA with obsidianchao
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



One of these nights, you should observe a hearty drunk chat between me and boborone.  That's late night xda to me 

Sent from my your mom.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 11, 2012)

This reminds me of the old mafia days. Three in the morning, taking a massive sh*t... I was the professional mafia sh*tter, mind you! Good times, man, good times.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Yeah, man, it suuucks. Just gonna be sh*ttin' my brains out, I guess.
> 
> welcome to late night XDA with obsidianchao
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Obs, sorry I'm a bit late, but hey man, how's life?


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Obs, sorry I'm a bit late, but hey man, how's life?

Click to collapse



Chill! Going on vacation, off of work for another week and a half, hell yeah!

Just got my wisdom teeth out, I miss solid food, :<

Been in a mediocre relationship (eh) with a bunch of other relationships lined up, apparently. Ugh. Screw this sh*t. The girl I'm with is so tsundere it isn't funy, my ex still wants to marry me (oh boy, what a story. That relationship was nice while it lasted, though.), another girl is in love with me, and a fourth one wants a committed relationship with me, but only once I can visit often. I'm seventeen, why is this happening to me ;-;

Dear world, f*ck you. Thanks. <3

OTHERWISE I'M PRETTY DAMN GOOD, ENOUGH OF THE DEPRESSING SH*T

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Chill! Going on vacation, off of work for another week and a half, hell yeah!
> 
> Just got my wisdom teeth out, I miss solid food, :<
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure whether I should laugh or cry.
Sounds really tough for ya


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

12:10am August 11, 2010, my Sophia was born.  Happy 2nd birthday, meatball...






Sent from my your mom.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 12:10am August 11, 2010, my Sophia was born.  Happy birthday, meatball...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy birthday to your little girl!



husam666 said:


> Not sure whether I should laugh or cry.
> Sounds really tough for ya

Click to collapse



WHY DO YOU HATE ME SO

YOU CRUEL, CRUEL MAN

well, back to sh*tting

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you sir!

Sent from my your mom.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 12:10am August 11, 2010, my Sophia was born.  Happy birthday, meatball...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






The day a woman almost died just because 9 months before she and another guy were horny



Happy birthday

---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------




obsidianchao said:


> Happy birthday to your little girl!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man up you little f4g


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 11, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Chill! Going on vacation, off of work for another week and a half, hell yeah!
> 
> Just got my wisdom teeth out, I miss solid food, :<
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ha, if only I had those problems, you wouldn't hear me complain ever.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks Husam, love you too <3

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> The day a woman almost died just because 9 months before she and another guy were horny
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my your mom.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Thanks Husam, love you too <3
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Yeah yeah,
Not gonna say it though



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my your mom.

Click to collapse



I know


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 11, 2012)

aight, I'm gonna hit the sack, gotta be up in four or five hours. G'night!

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> aight, I'm gonna hit the sack, gotta be up in four or five hours. G'night!
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Night, mate


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday to your daughter Skinny 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Happy Birthday to your daughter Skinny
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)

Click to collapse



A troll in training.  And it's 5000 for me.





Sent from your mom.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> A troll in training.  And it's 5000 for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Congrats






JK man


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't see your pic 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> A troll in training.  And it's 5000 for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Congrats dude!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Congrats dude!

Click to collapse



I can't believe my newest baby is already two.  I'm kinda sad, but 100% proud of how she's shaping up.  She's such a troll kid.  She plays jokes on me, and I fall for them.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Can't see your pic
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



It's the generic reply to a little girls' photo on the web


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 11, 2012)

it's four in the morning and I'm still on the toilet

this "sleep" thing hasn't worked out so far, guys

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> it's four in the morning and I'm still on the toilet
> 
> this "sleep" thing hasn't worked out so far, guys
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



get off your phone and you will sleep


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> get off your phone and you will sleep

Click to collapse



"Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T" "get off your phone"

husam, you're mixing up your technology

also yes bed sounds good now

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> "Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T" "get off your phone"
> 
> husam, you're mixing up your technology
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not good when it comes to paying attention to sigs


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I'm not good when it comes to paying attention to sigs

Click to collapse



Beauty of mobile.  I don't have to look at rediculous sigs.

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 01:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 AM ----------

Bedtime for bonzo.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Beauty of mobile.  I don't have to look at rediculous sigs.
> 
> Sent from your mom.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I meant sent from bla bla bla sigs


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 11, 2012)

How much have I missed?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 11, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> How much have I missed?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Apparently.....
Everything. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Apparently.....
> Everything.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sorry I have school full time. By the time I get home my phones still at 80% 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 11, 2012)

OH UH HEY GUYS

GOOD MORNING

BARELY

So what's up, Mafians?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 11, 2012)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

Um.  Where the hell is animated?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Um.  Where the hell is animated?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



If one of us died, how will the rest of the Mafia members find out?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 11, 2012)

So I just told one of the girls that things are on hold.

That leaves the girlfriend I'm not in love with, the ex who wants me name, and the girl I really want a relationship with, and it'll be at least a year before anything happens there.

Sigh. Life, man. Ugh.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## boborone (Aug 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> If one of us died, how will the rest of the Mafia members find out?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not sure. I have written down all my passwords to sites and have it said to close em. Some of of you would find out on my Facebook I guess.








Remains of last night. We're sticking that engine in a pinto and spraying the hell out of it. Too many people talking **** and think they can beat one of these.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 11, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> So I just told one of the girls that things are on hold.
> 
> That leaves the girlfriend I'm not in love with, the ex who wants me name, and the girl I really want a relationship with, and it'll be at least a year before anything happens there.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you need advice, head over to the Confessions thread. That's what the damn thing has turned into  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> If you need advice, head over to the Confessions thread. That's what the damn thing has turned into
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No, he needs to talk to Alan.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> No, he needs to talk to Alan.

Click to collapse



Alan?

Wait

Oh my god, you mean that guy who let OT help him with his girl problems? That was like a year ago.

MEMORIES

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> No, he needs to talk to Alan.

Click to collapse




obsidianchao said:


> Alan?
> 
> Wait
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Me no comprende 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> If one of us died, how will the rest of the Mafia members find out?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



In my case, my wife will inform you all.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 11, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Alan?
> 
> Wait
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup, you're right  Funny how most people here knows about him, lol. "Oh THAT guy!"


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 11, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> If one of us died, how will the rest of the Mafia members find out?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It will be all over my or my brothers facebook


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 11, 2012)

Ow.
Migraines.
#thatisall

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ow.
> Migraines.
> #thatisall
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Are you sure you don't have a tumour? 

jk

Hope it gets better soon :/


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Are you sure you don't have a tumour?
> 
> jk
> 
> Hope it gets better soon :/

Click to collapse



I often wonder that, myself. 
On another note.. 
Me gusta trinity kernel
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I often wonder that, myself.
> On another note..
> Me gusta trinity kernel
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Today, the G1 got Jelly Bean.

It is a proud day for G1 users everywhere.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Today, the G1 got Jelly Bean.
> 
> It is a proud day for G1 users everywhere.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



They circumvented the 512mb RAM minimum? That's pretty impressive. I'm curious how well it actually runs but it's still great news for anyone still using a device with less than 512mb.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Today, the G1 got Jelly Bean.
> 
> It is a proud day for G1 users everywhere.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



And you quoted my post to tell us that because......? 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> And you quoted my post to tell us that because......?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse







I'm making some popcorn to see how this unfolds.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Today, the G1 got Jelly Bean.
> 
> It is a proud day for G1 users everywhere.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



It's a beast! Look at it! It's like 2 (!) FPS  This changes everything!


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> I'm making some popcorn to see how this unfolds.

Click to collapse



Meh.
I'll just send Snowflake down to Florida to kick his a$$...:beer:

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> I'll just send Snowflake down to Florida to kick his a$$...:beer:
> 
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



You must save a fortune on stamps. Just send Snowflake with whatever letter you have to send. Probably not much use for larger packages though.


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> You must save a fortune on stamps. Just send Snowflake with whatever letter you have to send. Probably not much use for larger packages though.

Click to collapse



Who let the noob in? Jase, BD, what sorcery is this?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Who let the noob in? Jase, BD, what sorcery is this?

Click to collapse



Not sure. 

Engaging missile defense system. System armed. Target locked.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

Sup guys, and BD

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Me no comprende
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Noob

Kick rocks

---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sup guys, and BD
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Not much man. About to swap rear ends and brake systems on mustangs. Buddy traded one for an M3. After that maybe dropping a nitrous 2.3 4 cylinder in a pinto.

---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------

Oh sorry. Forgot. Guess it's inferred like for you man. I'm drinking.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 12, 2012)

What's up guys

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's up guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hard d!cks and airplanes. I don't ride either one of em.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hard d!cks and airplanes. I don't ride either one of em.

Click to collapse



Why not airplanes? I haven't been on one myself. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Why not airplanes? I haven't been on one myself.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ahhh it's just a saying. I guess a redneck thing. I've flown plenty of times.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm going to start a petition thread to give me the ban thread OP, make sure you answer with yes

---------- Post added at 04:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 AM ----------

vote yes
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1828331


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I'm going to start a petition thread to give me the ban thread OP, make sure you answer with yes
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will when I get on puter next time.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I'm going to start a petition thread to give me the ban thread OP, make sure you answer with yes
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I accidentally hit the wrong one.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I accidentally hit the wrong one.

Click to collapse



screw you!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey, we need to make it interesting!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Soap (Aug 12, 2012)

Can I get the mafia to call a hit? I'm being bashed by 6+ people on a Rom I just released 

I love you off topic guys.. you make my day when I'm sad.. please help out a poor little up and coming dev..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=30104891


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 12, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Can I get the mafia to call a hit? I'm being bashed by 6+ people on a Rom I just released
> 
> I love you off topic guys.. you make my day when I'm sad.. please help out a poor little up and coming dev..
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=30104891

Click to collapse



I'm calling a V3ND3TTA on them.








Tonight they'll sleep with nemo.


----------



## Soap (Aug 12, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> I'm calling a V3ND3TTA on them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure if serious or joking. Removed the thread though. If you all want in before the lock, go for it.  I'm leaving XDA because of them. Its a sad thing how XDA is supposed to be helpful...


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 12, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Not sure if serious or joking. Removed the thread though. If you all want in before the lock, go for it.  I'm leaving XDA because of them. Its a sad thing how XDA is supposed to be helpful...

Click to collapse



It was a good natured joke. Sorry that you're being hassled by users. XDA has been in a pretty sad state as of late. I think it's just Android's success coming back to bite the Development community.


----------



## Soap (Aug 12, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> It was a good natured joke. Sorry that you're being hassled by users. XDA has been in a pretty sad state as of late. I think it's just Android's success coming back to bite the Development community.

Click to collapse



Yeah. I've decided to leave .. its ridiculous how screwed up the most developed outdated phone can ruin you. Take a peak and see how screwed up everyone is. I loved OT.. believe it or not, the confessions thread has helped me. I'll always remember OT and the awesome people that populate it. Skinny, Boborone, BD, Archer, xobx... you guys inspire me. I'll be over at android.aokforums.com if you ever want to visit me and the team. Thanks everybody.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Yeah. I've decided to leave .. its ridiculous how screwed up the most developed outdated phone can ruin you. Take a peak and see how screwed up everyone is. I loved OT.. believe it or not, the confessions thread has helped me. I'll always remember OT and the awesome people that populate it. Skinny, Boborone, BD, Archer, xobx... you guys inspire me. I'll be over at android.aokforums.com if you ever want to visit me and the team. Thanks everybody.

Click to collapse



I got a mention??? Damn bro, don't leave!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 12, 2012)

Yummy delicious 9% alcohol by volume IPA 





Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 12, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Yeah. I've decided to leave .. its ridiculous how screwed up the most developed outdated phone can ruin you. Take a peak and see how screwed up everyone is. I loved OT.. believe it or not, the confessions thread has helped me. I'll always remember OT and the awesome people that populate it. Skinny, Boborone, BD, Archer, xobx... you guys inspire me. I'll be over at android.aokforums.com if you ever want to visit me and the team. Thanks everybody.

Click to collapse



I'm a celebrity!


----------



## Soap (Aug 12, 2012)

You guys are cool. I've had a mod close my threads. I have a team behind me in a separate forum so I'll still be pumping out masterpieces. I respect you all.. I've gave up the evo 4g section all together. I'm just gonna stay here. Is that cool with you guys? I hate them in that forum. It went to s***..


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 12, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> You guys are cool. I've had a mod close my threads. I have a team behind me in a separate forum so I'll still be pumping out masterpieces. I respect you all.. I've gave up the evo 4g section all together. I'm just gonna stay here. Is that cool with you guys? I hate them in that forum. It went to s***..

Click to collapse



I think you have to be hazed before you're allowed in OT.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

Don't forget your mission people.
Vote yes!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1828331


----------



## Soap (Aug 12, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> I think you have to be hazed before you're allowed in OT.

Click to collapse



And how would one get "hazed"? I'm interested...


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> I'm a celebrity!

Click to collapse



You're a noob. Gtfo

---------- Post added at 01:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 AM ----------




death-by-soap said:


> And how would one get "hazed"? I'm interested...

Click to collapse



You too

Kick rocks

---------- Post added at 01:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 AM ----------

Seriously don't leave cause douche bags in the device forums. That's why we're in OT


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> You guys are cool. I've had a mod close my threads. I have a team behind me in a separate forum so I'll still be pumping out masterpieces. I respect you all.. I've gave up the evo 4g section all together. I'm just gonna stay here. Is that cool with you guys? I hate them in that forum. It went to s***..

Click to collapse



Don't leave dude, stay here, lurk if you want anything, it's what I do


----------



## Soap (Aug 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> You're a noob. Gtfo
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its hard when 12 people are pissing on your work. It was the fastest Rom I've ever created. Getting 1300 quadrant score on a device that unrooted, averages 700. I'll be back. And when I come back.. those *****es better run for cover when I create the biggest, baddest Rom that device has ever seen. 

Ohh I'm not gone. Far from it. Thank you people in OT for the inspiration to kick some major ass and make them run like the little *****es they are...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Its hard when 12 people are pissing on your work. It was the fastest Rom I've ever created. Getting 1300 quadrant score on a device that unrooted, averages 700. I'll be back. And when I come back.. those *****es better run for cover when I create the biggest, baddest Rom that device has ever seen.
> 
> Ohh I'm not gone. Far from it. Thank you people in OT for the inspiration to kick some major ass and make them run like the little *****es they are...

Click to collapse



Just read that thread, wow these guys are arseholes
It's like their keeping the forum to themselves kinda like monopoly, stupid f4990ts


----------



## pspunderground (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Just read that thread, wow these guys are arseholes
> It's like their keeping the forum to themselves kinda like monopoly, stupid f4990ts

Click to collapse



fagets4lyfe

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soap (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Just read that thread, wow these guys are arseholes
> It's like their keeping the forum to themselves kinda like monopoly, stupid f4990ts

Click to collapse



Exactly! You see what I put up with?! I'm going to put these kids to shame.

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------




pspunderground said:


> fagets4lyfe
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Look who followed!!!


----------



## pspunderground (Aug 12, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Exactly! You see what I put up with?! I'm going to put these kids to shame.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, estoy perdido. Donde estoy, no puedo encontrar el Jack in the Box...

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ropodope (Aug 12, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Its hard when 12 people are pissing on your work. It was the fastest Rom I've ever created. Getting 1300 quadrant score on a device that unrooted, averages 700. I'll be back. And when I come back.. those *****es better run for cover when I create the biggest, baddest Rom that device has ever seen.
> 
> Ohh I'm not gone. Far from it. Thank you people in OT for the inspiration to kick some major ass and make them run like the little *****es they are...

Click to collapse



you didn't create anything and I assure you the only thing I'll run from is your self admitted phone developed ROM so stop crying like a little baby and hush it. let THAT be your inspiration.

ropodope

What did the five fingers say to the face? Sa la ppa.


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

pspunderground said:


> fagets4lyfe
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Gtfo dip****


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Exactly! You see what I put up with?! I'm going to put these kids to shame.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eh, it's enough shame that they feel threatened by some dude on the internet


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Gtfo dip****

Click to collapse



Report that *****.  I can't, on app.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Mazda (Aug 12, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Exactly! You see what I put up with?! I'm going to put these kids to shame.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



These kids?? Do I need to post your facebook picture here so everyone here can see who the REAL kid is?

I'm just saying dude........don't come here crying to these guys and lying about BS! Talking about you're going to put out more masterpieces and this crap......HAHAHAHHAHAHAHA...you wish you put out a masterpiece! I've yet to see one from your team!

Go cry somewhere else....OH and this time, stick to your word and LEAVE!


----------



## ropodope (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Eh, it's enough shame that they feel threatened by some dude on the internet

Click to collapse



hey bud! wassup?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

ropodope said:


> loser central talking ^^
> 
> ropodope
> 
> What did the five fingers say to the face? Sa la ppa.

Click to collapse



Wow.  Just wow.


What in the hell happened?


These kids' parents need to stop ignoring them.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jamieg71 (Aug 12, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Its hard when 12 people are pissing on your work. It was the fastest Rom I've ever created. Getting 1300 quadrant score on a device that unrooted, averages 700. I'll be back. And when I come back.. those *****es better run for cover when I create the biggest, baddest Rom that device has ever seen.
> 
> Ohh I'm not gone. Far from it. Thank you people in OT for the inspiration to kick some major ass and make them run like the little *****es they are...

Click to collapse



Yo, DBS, you brought all that on yourself. How many Pm's have I got from you asking for help? And I've ALWAYS steered you in the right direction. Even tonight, in jest, I gave you yet another link you could use to learn. I've never discouraged you, hell man, I've done my best to encourage you. You want to learn and contribute, that's great man, I STILL will help you were you to ask, You attacked me in your thread, called me names, (boohoo), and defended a shameless kang. You even admitted it was just SOMEONE else's rom that you removed a couple apps from, and did it ALL on your phone. Come on, you can lie to me, you can lie to these folks in this thread, but in the very least, be honest with yourself, THAT IS NOT DEVELOPMENT. So what, no big deal, we all step in ish from time to time. Making mistakes is how we learn bro. Now pick yourself up, put your BIGBOY pants on, and do things right. Use this as motivation to learn, to do better, to be better, and bring something to the table. You seem like a good natured kid and do a lot to help people in the forums, build on that.


----------



## Mazda (Aug 12, 2012)

jamieg71 said:


> yo, dbs, you brought all that on yourself. How many pm's have i got from you asking for help? And i've always steered you in the right direction. Even tonight, in jest, i gave you yet another link you could use to learn. I've never discouraged you, hell man, i've done my best to encourage you. You want to learn and contribute, that's great man, i still will help you were you to ask, you attacked me in your thread, called me names, (boohoo), and defended a shameless kang. You even admitted it was just someone else's rom that you removed a couple apps from, and did it all on your phone. Come on, you can lie to me, you can lie to these folks in this thread, but in the very least, be honest with yourself, that is not development. So what, no big deal, we all step in ish from time to time. Making mistakes is how we learn bro. Now pick yourself up, put your bigboy pants on, and do things right. Use this as motivation to learn, to do better, to be better, and bring something to the table. You seem like a good natured kid and do a lot to help people in the forums, build on that.

Click to collapse



could not have said that any better!!!

Bravo!!!


----------



## ropodope (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Internet drama, about time
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not threatened in the slightest. thanks for your concern.

ropodope

What did the five fingers say to the face? Sa la ppa.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

Mazda said:


> could not have said that any better!!!
> 
> Bravo!!!

Click to collapse



lol did you just bravo him for a paragraph rage?


----------



## Soap (Aug 12, 2012)

jamieg71 said:


> Yo, DBS, you brought all that on yourself. How many Pm's have I got from you asking for help? And I've ALWAYS steered you in the right direction. Even tonight, in jest, I gave you yet another link you could use to learn. I've never discouraged you, hell man, I've done my best to encourage you. You want to learn and contribute, that's great man, I STILL will help you were you to ask, You attacked me in your thread, called me names, (boohoo), and defended a shameless kang. You even admitted it was just SOMEONE else's rom that you removed a couple apps from, and did it ALL on your phone. Come on, you can lie to me, you can lie to these folks in this thread, but in the very least, be honest with yourself, THAT IS NOT DEVELOPMENT. So what, no big deal, we all step in ish from time to time. Making mistakes is how we learn bro. Now pick yourself up, put your BIGBOY pants on, and do things right. Use this as motivation to learn, to do better, to be better, and bring something to the table. You seem like a good natured kid and do a lot to help people in the forums, build on that.

Click to collapse



How many times did I ask you?? 0 COUNT THEM. NEVER HAVE I ASKED YOU. sure I've asked others, but you guys aren't some all powerful know all see all force sent from the depths of hell to rule the development world! Admit it! You Kang too! Everybody kangs! EVERY ROM IS A KANG. You seriously have to go and harass a 15 year old kid on the internet? That's low. To think you of all people would even bother to **** with a child. I hope you rott in hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


.
.
.
.


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.





Sent from your mom.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

ropodope said:


> not threatened by that joker in the slightest. my rom will wipe the floor with his drool and yours too for that matter and he knows it. I'll put my 1780 quad and 15k downloads in 2.5 months against his ROM and any other for that matter any day. now what?
> 
> ropodope
> 
> What did the five fingers say to the face? Sa la ppa.

Click to collapse



Not threatened?
Call it whatever you want, you know, your argument seems really intellectual.
Keep it up


----------



## jamieg71 (Aug 12, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> How many times did I ask you?? 0 COUNT THEM. NEVER HAVE I ASKED YOU. sure I've asked others, but you guys aren't some all powerful know all see all force sent from the depths of hell to rule the development world! Admit it! You Kang too! Everybody kangs! EVERY ROM IS A KANG. You seriously have to go and harass a 15 year old kid on the internet? That's low. To think you of all people would even bother to **** with a child. I hope you rott in hell.

Click to collapse



Wow, just tryin to steer you right dude. Not harrassing. I'm done, party on man.


----------



## Soap (Aug 12, 2012)

Mazda said:


> I know you've asked me for help..........PLENTY OF TIMES! I got the PMs to prove it! Oh and here on XDA........age doesn't matter! HELL one of your team mates on your so called development team is pushing 60 so what does that make him?
> 
> Don't try to play all innocent now that you got called out and try to make it seem like everyone kangs! There's a different between asking for permission prior to posting and giving proper credits/thanks and doing what you guys do!
> 
> Go do your homework Austin

Click to collapse



Good for you. Here's a cookie. Tell iBlowpot to get off twitter and come join us here ehh? Its a matter of time before we all get banned. And I'm sure, you of all people, with soooo many people crawling up your ass praising you for porting every god. Damned. Rom. You can find. I can't wait till you become the next Steve jobs or bill gates and patent every possible thing from TV remotes to the Xbox 720 to your couch. Woopde freaking doo.


----------



## jamieg71 (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> 17.5K of BS*
> Now go back to your mother

Click to collapse



I'll go back to mine when I get off yours. Hell for all you know I'm probably your daddy.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

jamieg71 said:


> I'll go back to mine when I get off yours. Hell for all you know I'm probably your daddy.

Click to collapse



In Missouri, who keeps count of your offspring anyway?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## ropodope (Aug 12, 2012)

hello everyone


----------



## jamieg71 (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol, you're mistaken, kid
> I'm not down for downs
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



^^ Closet lurker



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> In Missouri, who keeps count of your offspring anyway?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



hahhaaha, this made me laugh, come on by I'll show ya, my daddy/uncle and husam666's mother been doin are cyphrin lately. Shooot, weunz iz just sum simppl folk round ere. Caint heartly keep track o da sheep I tale ya


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

jamieg71 said:


> ^^ Closet lurker
> 
> 
> 
> hahhaaha, this made me laugh, come on by I'll show ya, my daddy/uncle and husam666's mother been doin are cyphrin lately. Shooot, weunz iz just sum simppl folk round ere. Caint heartly keep track o da sheep I tale ya

Click to collapse









Sent from your mom.


----------



## jamieg71 (Aug 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



hahaha, yup


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

ropodope said:


> I do keep it up, your mom said so. hey guys, his mom fixes the best morning breakfast. I highly recommend. and her bed is so comfy. she always treats me right.
> 
> ropodope
> 
> What did the five fingers say to the face? Sa la ppa.

Click to collapse



Seriously my mom?
I'll just quote one of you and say.. "You can do better"


----------



## ropodope (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Seriously my mom?
> I'll just quote one of you and say.. "You can do better"

Click to collapse



no, noooo  I really can't. I don't know what a quip is. you've really hurt my feelings by talking about my mom the way you do.. 

ropodope

What did the five fingers say to the face? Sa la ppa.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

jamieg71 said:


> hahaha, yup

Click to collapse



I hope you're not agreeing with me.


You have been walking in the wrong thread.  


Much like this guy...









Sent from your mom.


----------



## Soap (Aug 12, 2012)

You rock skinny lol.


----------



## jamieg71 (Aug 12, 2012)

ropodope said:


> no, noooo  I really can't. she's the best. respect your elders and call me dad.
> 
> ropodope
> 
> What did the five fingers say to the face? Sa la ppa.

Click to collapse



Dude! You KANGING me?


----------



## ropodope (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm bored. have fun kids! don't forget to turn out the lights.

ropodope

What did the five fingers say to the face? Sa la ppa.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

ropodope said:


> no, noooo  I really can't. she's the best. respect your elders and call me dad.
> 
> ropodope
> 
> What did the five fingers say to the face? Sa la ppa.

Click to collapse





jamieg71 said:


> Dude! You KANGING me? Eyez iz his daddy, soon to be lover.... How yoou doin husam666???

Click to collapse



lol,, you two seem really insecure when it comes to mothers
Are you implying that your mothers are ..
you know what, I'll just act like a grown up and stop


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> You rock skinny lol.

Click to collapse



Seriously, what the hell happened tonight????  



Noobs.....





Noobs everywhere....

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jamieg71 (Aug 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I hope you're not agreeing with me.
> 
> 
> You have been walking in the wrong thread.
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, I'm seriously impressed by your infinite wit and quips... You should look into going pro. BTW, it's called a quip when it's a fast response....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

jamieg71 said:


> Wow, I'm seriously impressed by your infinite wit and quips... You should look into going pro. BTW, it's called a quip when it's a fast response....

Click to collapse



How's this for fastfu-kyou?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

Douchebag says what

It's funny cause you're all getting infractions and possible bans.

Might want to stfu and gtfo while you're ahead numb nuts.

---------- Post added at 02:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 AM ----------

Wrong thread to **** with people


----------



## ropodope (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol,, you two seem really insecure when it comes to mothers
> Are you implying that your mothers are ..
> you know what, I'll just act like a grown up and stop

Click to collapse



you have homophobia and tell people to go back to their mothers. uh. yeah I think we know who the insecure one around here is.

peace to all.

ropodope

What did the five fingers say to the face? Sa la ppa.


----------



## Soap (Aug 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Douchebag says what
> 
> It's funny cause you're all getting infractions and possible bans.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Even me? I don't care. As long as they get what they deserve. Internet harassment is unacceptebru. Thanks to the mafia.. love you peoples.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

ropodope said:


> you have homophobia and tell people to go back to their mothers. uh. yeah I think we know who the insecure one around here is.
> 
> peace to all clowntards! you do your job well. byebye.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Later
Say hi to your mother


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Later
> Say hi to your mother

Click to collapse



Still smiling after reading.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 12, 2012)

I loled. This thread was more amusing than normal tonight.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I loled. This thread was more amusing than normal tonight.

Click to collapse



Welcome to the internet 
Population: Retards (No offence)


----------



## MBQ_ (Aug 12, 2012)

Soap, let me give you some advice, and I learned the hard way. Just don't argue back. It starts drama.. as you can plainly see. My moms boyfriend taught me this.. only fight the battles you know you can fight, and fight them when you have a reason. I understand you're defending yourself, but for what cause? Mazda, Rope, and Jamie are all super respected developers.. and you have potential to be one day too. But arguing back may come off as childish. Because things can get blown out of proportion. Next time you make a mistake, just take the jokes/hazing, and roll with it. Learn from them. Just like I have. I am only 17, I don't know anything about anything. I have a job, but know nothing about paying bills, I really don't know anything, all 3 of those guys I mentioned do.. so I would just graciously bow out and let this all blow over, and we can all continue doing our own thing. Stuff happens, and when it does, just let it. Again, as my moms boyfriend taught me.. there are consequences for EVERYTHING you do. The consequence of a good deed is usually a 'thank you' and the consequence of lying and being caught usually results in distrust. So, just accept that you made a mistake, and learn to make fun of yourself, yes.. it can hurt, but you will eventually get over it. Just always make sure you learn from your problems. When I play guitar, and am playing something in like, the key of G ascending to C, and hit a flat note, I go back and learn where it was, and learn what I did wrong, So, just accept the teasing and learn from your mistakes. 

Moral of the story: DEVS; GET OUT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

MBQsniper said:


> Soap, let me give you some advice, and I learned the hard way. Just don't argue back. It starts drama.. as you can plainly see. My moms boyfriend taught me this.. only fight the battles you know you can fight, and fight them when you have a reason. I understand you're defending yourself, but for what cause? Mazda, Rope, and Jamie are all super respected developers.. and you have potential to be one day too. But arguing back may come off as childish. Because things can get blown out of proportion. Next time you make a mistake, just take the jokes/hazing, and roll with it. Learn from them. Just like I have. I am only 17, I don't know anything about anything. I have a job, but know nothing about paying bills, I really don't know anything, all 3 of those guys I mentioned do.. so I would just graciously bow out and let this all blow over, and we can all continue doing our own thing. Stuff happens, and when it does, just let it. Again, as my moms boyfriend taught me.. there are consequences for EVERYTHING you do. The consequence of a good deed is usually a 'thank you' and the consequence of lying and being caught usually results in distrust. So, just accept that you made a mistake, and learn to make fun of yourself, yes.. it can hurt, but you will eventually get over it. Just always make sure you learn from your problems. When I play guitar, and am playing something in like, the key of G ascending to C, and hit a flat note, I go back and learn where it was, and learn what I did wrong, So, just accept the teasing and learn from your mistakes.

Click to collapse



Moral of that TLDR story.  Devs have no buisness in here.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MBQ_ (Aug 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Moral of that TLDR story.  Devs have no buisness in here.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Edited.


----------



## ropodope (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Later
> Say hi to your mother

Click to collapse



thanks bro. I will. I know she misses you. she says the nicest things about you. 

ropodope

What did the five fingers say to the face? Sa la ppa.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Welcome to the internet
> Population: Retards (No offence)

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

MBQsniper said:


> Edited.

Click to collapse



What edit?









Sent from your mom.


----------



## Soap (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes I know MBQ. My passion involves years of practice and screwing up. I accepted my mistakes and fixed the problem. They continued being the donkeys they were. Its over and done and I'm glad I had people to back me up. I'm done developing for now. Maybe someday you'll see the likes of soap again. Good luck doing what you do bro. Keep in touch.



Apologies for hijacking the mafias turf. I'll make it up to you all somehow. If ya ever need a bit of soap to wash your hands or scrub them dishes, just call.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

ropodope said:


> thanks bro. I will. I know she misses you. she says the nicest things about you.
> 
> ropodope
> 
> What did the five fingers say to the face? Sa la ppa.

Click to collapse



I thought you were leaving, or aren't you a man enough for your word?


----------



## Soap (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I thought you were leaving, or aren't you a man enough for your word?

Click to collapse



Too much of that "dope" has done bad things to his head. His back up left and he don't know when to quit


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

I gotta say, I've spent the last hour in this thread battling noobs and d*cks while watching the most b*tchin meteor shower of 2012.  If you're in a dark area of the northern hemisphere, I beg you to look up.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MBQ_ (Aug 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I gotta say, I've spent the last hour in this thread battling noobs and d*cks while watching the most b*tchin meteor shower of 2012.  If you're in a dark area of the northern hemisphere, I beg you to look up.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I only see my ceiling.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I gotta say, I've spent the last hour in this thread battling noobs and d*cks while watching the most b*tchin meteor shower of 2012.  If you're in a dark area of the northern hemisphere, I beg you to look up.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I'm waiting for the night here to fall to go to a deserted place with some friends and look at it
I hope it stays there :/


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

Jebus christo.

All of ya. Take your device forum bullsh!t and man up, grow a pair, kick rocks. 

Get along lil doggies.


----------



## jamieg71 (Aug 12, 2012)

MBQsniper said:


> Soap, let me give you some advice, and I learned the hard way. Just don't argue back. It starts drama.. as you can plainly see. My moms boyfriend taught me this.. only fight the battles you know you can fight, and fight them when you have a reason. I understand you're defending yourself, but for what cause? Mazda, Rope, and Jamie are all super respected developers.. and you have potential to be one day too. But arguing back may come off as childish. Because things can get blown out of proportion. Next time you make a mistake, just take the jokes/hazing, and roll with it. Learn from them. Just like I have. I am only 17, I don't know anything about anything. I have a job, but know nothing about paying bills, I really don't know anything, all 3 of those guys I mentioned do.. so I would just graciously bow out and let this all blow over, and we can all continue doing our own thing. Stuff happens, and when it does, just let it. Again, as my moms boyfriend taught me.. there are consequences for EVERYTHING you do. The consequence of a good deed is usually a 'thank you' and the consequence of lying and being caught usually results in distrust. So, just accept that you made a mistake, and learn to make fun of yourself, yes.. it can hurt, but you will eventually get over it. Just always make sure you learn from your problems. When I play guitar, and am playing something in like, the key of G ascending to C, and hit a flat note, I go back and learn where it was, and learn what I did wrong, So, just accept the teasing and learn from your mistakes.

Click to collapse



Well said Kyler. Just one thing, I'm no dev. Still learning just like you. Really sorry all this blew up this way, I feel responsible for having put the link in his thread that seams to have started the whole mess. BTW, great thread if you wanna learn.
 I'll admit too, Soap was right, he has not asked me for help by PM, I was mistaken. For that I apologize to DBS. My offer still stands, I'm more than willing to help him out should he ever ask. 
  I'm out, carry on with the mindless drivel.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

MBQsniper said:


> I only see my ceiling.

Click to collapse



I resisted posting about 30 face palm pictures in response to that.  

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Soap (Aug 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Jebus christo.
> 
> All of ya. Take your device forum bullsh!t and man up, grow a pair, kick rocks.
> 
> Get along lil doggies.

Click to collapse



Consider dem rocks, Kicked.


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

jamieg71 said:


> Well said Kyler. Just one thing, I'm no dev. Still learning just like you. Really sorry all this blew up this way, I feel responsible for having put the link in his thread that seams to have started the whole mess. BTW, great thread if you wanna learn.
> I'll admit too, Soap was right, he has not asked me for help by PM, I was mistaken. For that I apologize to DBS. My offer still stands, I'm more than willing to help him out should he ever ask.
> I'm out, carry on with the mindless drivel.

Click to collapse



Bye bye sweet cheeks. Move dat ass the right way in the wrong door outa here.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I gotta say, I've spent the last hour in this thread battling noobs and d*cks while watching the most b*tchin meteor shower of 2012.  If you're in a dark area of the northern hemisphere, I beg you to look up.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Lucky, there are too many lights in the parking lot here at work so I couldn't see any of it.


----------



## MBQ_ (Aug 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I resisted posting about 30 face palm pictures in response to that.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I know I know hahahah, sorry.. but I had to.

In all seriousness, that is really cool you got to see, I missed out!! Anyway, I best be on my way as well. Take it easy guys. :good:


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Lucky, there are too many lights in the parking lot here at work so I couldn't see any of it.

Click to collapse



Sorry man. But that means you too. Members only the rest of the night. If you're not in the OP, gotta kick rocks.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

MBQsniper said:


> I know I know hahahah, sorry.. but I had to.
> 
> In all seriousness, that is really cool you got to see, I missed out!! Anyway, I best be on my way as well. Take it easy guys. :good:

Click to collapse



Caio.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

jamieg71 said:


> Well said Kyler. Just one thing, I'm no dev. Still learning just like you. Really sorry all this blew up this way, I feel responsible for having put the link in his thread that seams to have started the whole mess. BTW, great thread if you wanna learn.
> I'll admit too, Soap was right, he has not asked me for help by PM, I was mistaken. For that I apologize to DBS. My offer still stands, I'm more than willing to help him out should he ever ask.
> I'm out, carry on with the mindless drivel.

Click to collapse



Later
Remember there are plenty of other fish in the sea.


----------



## jamieg71 (Aug 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Bye bye sweet cheeks. Move dat ass the right way in the wrong door outa here.

Click to collapse



Relax. You thread trippin? Shouldn't you be here regaling us all with your drunken stories of mischief and women?? Traitor.


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

MBQsniper said:


> I know I know hahahah, sorry.. but I had to.
> 
> In all seriousness, that is really cool you got to see, I missed out!! Anyway, I best be on my way as well. Take it easy guys. :good:

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGytDsqkQY8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Pack up the dildos and grab your buds. Time to leave.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

jamieg71 said:


> Relax. You thread trippin? Shouldn't you be here regaling us all with your drunken stories of mischief and women?? Traitor.

Click to collapse



You gotta be that bastard kid with the last word don't you?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jamieg71 (Aug 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You gotta be that bastard kid with the last word don't you?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



yes


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

jamieg71 said:


> Relax. You thread trippin? Shouldn't you be here regaling us all with your drunken stories of mischief and women?? Traitor.

Click to collapse



Yep I'm drunk now and you're a tasty lil morsel fat buns. Grab the cream puff cause daddy ain't home tonight. Just you and mom in the trailer. Hook it up where you shack it up. She's calling your name. Tell her I said hi and sorry for stains.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

Jamieg71







Sent from your mom.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

jamieg71 said:


> yes

Click to collapse



Click unsubscribe and carry on


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yep I'm drunk now and you're a tasty lil morsel fat buns. Grab the cream puff cause daddy ain't home tonight. Just you and mom in the trailer. Hook it up where you shack it up. She's calling your name. Tell her I said hi and sorry for stains.

Click to collapse



I'm giggling like retard at this...even after the fourth read.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2012)

Morning  Noob infestation? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Morning  Noob infestation?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yeap you missed all the fun


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Morning  Noob infestation?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope.  I hear crickets.  So bored.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Morning  Noob infestation?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Morning max. You get a view of the meteor shower? Thanks for skinny for reminding me. I'm in the burbs with pollution. Haven't seen any lately.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

I can't find the unbutthurt you version


----------



## Soap (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't know about you peoples, but I feel I deserve the "b****" title. I was made a fool today and had my arse saved by the OT trolls... I fail...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Morning max. You get a view of the meteor shower? Thanks for skinny for reminding me. I'm in the burbs with pollution. Haven't seen any lately.

Click to collapse



Wasn't even aware of one   damn,  


& hey Skinny & Hus ,

What was the infraction actually for? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wasn't even aware of one   damn,
> 
> 
> & hey Skinny & Hus ,
> ...

Click to collapse



hey maz

calling people "homophobic" names 

also wait until it's dark they will still be there


----------



## jamieg71 (Aug 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yep I'm drunk now and you're a tasty lil morsel fat buns. Grab the cream puff cause daddy ain't home tonight. Just you and mom in the trailer. Hook it up where you shack it up. She's calling your name. Tell her I said hi and sorry for stains.

Click to collapse



Hhaha!! Anytime big guy, YOUR always welcome, you know that!! But that last time wasn't MOM you silly, that was everit, the SHEEP. Remember? You shore loved her mouth too. I really miss ya bro, your such a taker and not a giver. 
This one's for you boborone- 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_77EvoXGDB8


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> I don't know about you peoples, but I feel I deserve the "b****" title. I was made a fool today and had my arse saved by the OT trolls... I fail...

Click to collapse



Members only boy. Don't know don't care wtf happened. Thought you were kicking rocks. Find me a round one with red spots.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hey maz
> 
> calling people "homophobic" names
> 
> also wait until it's dark they will still be there

Click to collapse



Ahhh  I voted yes to the banthread btw 

Also really? Sweet! xD

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahhh  I voted yes to the banthread btw
> 
> Also really? Sweet! xD
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ah thanks  

let's just hope mods are democrats


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

jamieg71 said:


> Hhaha!! Anytime big guy, YOUR always welcome, you know that!! But that last time wasn't MOM you silly, that was everit, the SHEEP. Remember? You shore loved her mouth too. I really miss ya bro, your such a taker and not a giver.
> This one's for you boborone-
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_77EvoXGDB8

Click to collapse



*You're

Bye bye


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 12, 2012)

Don't make me get the hose to separate you kids..... 

How about everyone just shuts the **** up? Kthnxbai

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

Expect a few new inquiries.

 Ive gotten some PMs about joining.

I've also gotten a few bow-out PMs.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> ah thanks
> 
> let's just hope mods are democrats

Click to collapse



Lols  I don't think so though.. ctm wants to hose us all 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Don't make me get the hose to separate you kids.....
> 
> How about everyone just shuts the **** up? Kthnxbai
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Says the guy who's afraid of a mafia beat down.

You know you're welcome here....right?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sorry man. But that means you too. Members only the rest of the night. If you're not in the OP, gotta kick rocks.

Click to collapse



Well in that case I request to join the Gli Sviluppatori di banane family.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Expect a few new inquiries.
> 
> Ive gotten some PMs about joining.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who wants to join? ;D

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Who wants to join? ;D
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Storm

Sent from your mom.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Who wants to join? ;D
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



See post above your post.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Storm
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Oh yeah.. oops my bad 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Don't make me get the hose to separate you kids.....
> 
> How about everyone just shuts the **** up? Kthnxbai
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



You're late


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> See post above your post.

Click to collapse



Prequalification....ditch the pony avatar.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Well in that case I request to join the Gli Sviluppatori di banane family.

Click to collapse



lose the pony and you may be accepted


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Prequalification....ditch the pony avatar.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> lose the pony and you may be accepted

Click to collapse



Grrr....I hate you both, lol.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

Points lost.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Well in that case I request to join the Gli Sviluppatori di banane family.

Click to collapse



You got my vote. But it don't mean ****. Jase and BD are you need to kiss ass to. 

I put up a vote to be cool with storm posting till they say it's cool. But hussam is second in charge. So he can override any goddamn thing I say. 

What say you?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Grrr....I hate you both, lol.

Click to collapse



what was that again?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> You got my vote. But it don't mean ****. Jase and BD are you need to kiss ass to.
> 
> I put up a vote to be cool with storm posting till they say it's cool. But hussam is second in charge. So he can override any goddamn thing I say.
> 
> What say you?

Click to collapse



Drummers are really the reason people dance, right?  Metaphors.  




Rank aside...I like to think I have some pull.  

Sent from your mom.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> You got my vote. But it don't mean ****. Jase and BD are you need to kiss ass to.
> 
> I put up a vote to be cool with storm posting till they say it's cool. But hussam is second in charge. So he can override any goddamn thing I say.
> 
> What say you?

Click to collapse



lol well to appease  him I changed my avatar.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lol well to appease  him I changed my avatar.

Click to collapse



Well on mobile, it looks like an infected ball sack, but it's still better than a pony.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Drummers are really the reason people dance, right?  Metaphors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like to think so to. But really man, we're just the town drunks. They keep us for entertainment. Which is fine with me, I like drinking and making people happy. If that's what's gets me with the cool kids in the back of the bus, I'm fine with it.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lol well to appease  him I changed my avatar.

Click to collapse



Alright good
no problem with me now


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh and about drumming....... am I weird cause I air drum to kick ass music?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well on mobile, it looks like an infected ball sack, but it's still better than a pony.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



lol it's Peter Griffin dressed up like Spiderman.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

Since Tapatalk sucks, I can't quote, I'll just say thanks,.....

Sent from your mom.


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Says the guy who's afraid of a mafia beat down.
> 
> You know you're welcome here....right?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Lol, thanks but I'll leave you guys to it. 
Just caught the overwhelming stench of drama on the air.... 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lol it's Peter Griffin dressed up like Spiderman.

Click to collapse








Welcome to the family I guess, unless if bd or skinny say no


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 12, 2012)

Welcome 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Lol, thanks but I'll leave you guys to it.
> Just caught the overwhelming stench of drama on the air....
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



I was pm'd by all of them, and I cleared some air.  Your work here is done.  I love you.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Lol, thanks but I'll leave you guys to it.
> Just caught the overwhelming stench of drama on the air....
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ahhh what's another mod in here? I'm starting to feel left out. Thinking of applying for a title. But I'm like cajunbob where it doesn't matter. I'd try out for mod, but I don't think you guys need another drunk mod. You, thescottsman, and spartan are enough. Oddly enough, some of the highest ranking mods.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Welcome to the family I guess, unless if bd or skinny say no

Click to collapse





MacaronyMax said:


> Welcome
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thank you for the acceptance and a very pleasant evening.


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

Heh, just checked my pm. Yes sir.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Welcome to the family I guess, unless if bd or skinny say no

Click to collapse



You spelled dexter wrong.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I was pm'd by all of them, and I cleared some air.  Your work here is done.  I love you.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse




Sweet 
but I thought we were keeping the bromance hush hush 






boborone said:


> Ahhh what's another mod in here? I'm starting to feel left out. Thinking of applying for a title. But I'm like cajunbob where it doesn't matter. I'd try out for mod, but I don't think you guys need another drunk mod. You, thescottsman, and spartan are enough. Oddly enough, some of the highest ranking mods.

Click to collapse



Haha what does that tell you....  Drunkenness pays off.

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You spelled dexter wrong.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



dex is barely on these days. he doesn't count


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Sweet
> but I thought we were keeping the bromance hush hush
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Supposed to be a PM.  Damn 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey I just told soap to come back in here. He's cool. Been going through **** with douche bags and can't help they followed him here. So if he shows up. He's cool.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey I just told soap to come back in here. He's cool. Been going through **** with douche bags and can't help they followed him here. So if he shows up. He's cool.

Click to collapse



He told me he's staying in OT in PM


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey I just told soap to come back in here. He's cool. Been going through **** with douche bags and can't help they followed him here. So if he shows up. He's cool.

Click to collapse



Same...just answered a distressed pm from him.

He's cool.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> He told me he's staying in OT in PM

Click to collapse



Alright well nobody give him shut if he shows up. I told the whole lot to leave cause of what was going on. Hell, even told to storm to beat it. So nobody **** with him WHEN he comes back.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Alright well nobody give him shut if he shows up. I told the whole lot to leave cause of what was going on. Hell, even told to storm to beat it. So nobody **** with him WHEN he comes back.

Click to collapse



I think you're over reacting


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Alright well nobody give him shut if he shows up. I told the whole lot to leave cause of what was going on. Hell, even told to storm to beat it. So nobody **** with him WHEN he comes back.

Click to collapse



All those trolls from earlier pm'd me BTW..


None of them will be back...

Sent from your mom.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> All those trolls from earlier pm'd me BTW..
> 
> 
> None of them will be back...
> ...

Click to collapse



ah good, they shouldn't


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I think you're over reacting

Click to collapse



It's like the scene in the movie when the bikers are partying and they have some close friends there with em. Then one of those friends has baby mama drama show up. So you end up telling em all to leave and clear the air with just the MC there. ...........

Yeah I was doorman at a couple establishments. Second nature now I guess.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey Boborone I doubt I'm the first to say it (and hell you might have done it on propose) but whenever I see your name I think of this...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

Bedtime for me now....Sophie's birthday party tomorrow...I'll just leave this here..




She's 2 now.
Sent from your mom.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Bedtime for me now....Sophie's birthday party tomorrow...I'll just leave this here..
> pictureofskinnyskid.jpg
> 
> She's 2 now.
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Alright bro see ya later and have fun at the party tomorrow.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Bedtime for me now....Sophie's birthday party tomorrow...I'll just leave this here..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



see ya man, make sure it's a kickass party


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hey Boborone I doubt I'm the first to say it (and hell you might have done it on propose) but whenever I see your name I think of this...

Click to collapse



It actually from high school. I won a lottery on TechTV and got an invite to be one of the first 30k people with a Gmail account. Went to sign up and needed a name. My dad called me bob cause he said I had big brown eyes like the dude in my avatar. I can't remember it now, but something like boreau or something meant political tyrant in French. I put em together and got boboro. Already taken. Son of a *****! You mean to tell me that someone has already taken these completely random letters that together mean nothing at all? Mofo I'm the one boboro. The I noticed they end and start with o. Put em together and got boborone.

---------- Post added at 04:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 AM ----------

Night skinny. Tell her the Mafia says happy bday.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> It actually from high school. I won a lottery on TechTV and got an invite to be one of the first 30k people with a Gmail account. Went to sign up and needed a name. My dad called me bob cause he said I had big brown eyes like the dude in my avatar. I can't remember it now, but something like boreau or something meant political tyrant in French. I put em together and got boboro. Already taken. Son of a *****! You mean to tell me that someone has already taken these completely random letters that together mean nothing at all? Mofo I'm the one boboro. The I noticed they end and start with o. Put em together and got boborone.

Click to collapse



Very cool good sir, lol my name also comes from back in high school. Clan McCloud was me and all of my friends Starcraft/TFC/CS clan and I don't remember why I picked Storm. But it's what I've used for games and forums ever since.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

I think I will go now, later people


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I think I will go now, later people

Click to collapse



Night man


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I think I will go now, later people

Click to collapse



See ya dude!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 12, 2012)

Damn sleep, why did you have to turn up at such a time where I'd miss all that arguing?
Only just managed to read through it all 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't know if it was the alcohol or something stronger in you all's system earlier but I saw more hostility and anger than usual from you folks. All I have to ask is WTF?!?

You all know you can't keep people out of a public thread right? That's why you have a private member group. If you really want to keep people out, go there. Forum Rules still apply as well and I saw a few broken. We try to leave you all to your own devices and once we do, all hell breaks loose. *SIGH*


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 12, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> I don't know if it was the alcohol or something stronger in you all's system earlier but I saw more hostility and anger than usual from you folks. All I have to ask is WTF?!?
> 
> You all know you can't keep people out of a public thread right? That's why you have a private member group. If you really want to keep people out, go there. Forum Rules still apply as well and I saw a few broken. We try to leave you all to your own devices and once we do, all hell breaks loose. *SIGH*

Click to collapse



Hmmmm? What did I miss?

Did we get a new member AND assault some noobs? Yet no one told me? Dude...

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hmmmm? What did I miss?
> 
> Did we get a new member AND assault some noobs? Yet no one told me? Dude...
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Dude. I don't understand why we can't just be left alone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Dude. I don't understand why we can't just be left alone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



We're like a treehouse in the middle of a city. Everyone wants in, and only the big kids can climb the ladder, but that doesn't stop all the immature brats from trying.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> We're like a treehouse in the middle of a city. Everyone wants in, and only the big kids can climb the ladder, but that doesn't stop all the immature brats from trying.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



And the wasp nest that you shouldn't poke with a stick 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> And the wasp nest that you shouldn't poke with a stick
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Yeah...I wonder if there's a way to password protect a thread...

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yeah...I wonder if there's a way to password protect a thread...
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Does xda still use vbulletin

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yeah...I wonder if there's a way to password protect a thread...
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse




No...WTF?...lol.
If that was the case, there would be passwords on just about everyone's thread.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Does xda still use vbulletin
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Dunno. Ill have to look





vanessaem said:


> No...WTF?...lol.
> If that was the case, there would be passwords on just about everyone's thread.

Click to collapse



Haha. Believe me there are ways of delineating threads through various means. I know in the olden days of forums, before individual member titles were used as a means to allocate permissions for various thread access, a password was used on a thread to keep unauthorized members out. Of course that fell by the wayside, but the old features may still be able to be implemented...if they're there. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 12, 2012)

This thread should be the 51st state. FREEDOM!


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

Haha and I thought I had some signature worthy quotes last night.

---------- Post added at 09:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> This thread should be the 51st state. FREEDOM!

Click to collapse



Morning braveheart


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 12, 2012)

Morning to you too lieutenant!


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Morning to you too lieutenant!

Click to collapse



I'm dead man. I'm over an hour late to my girl making me breakfast


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> This thread should be the 51st state. FREEDOM!

Click to collapse



All your freedom are belong to us! (me specifically ) 

Now back in your box Trolly McTrollheart 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> All your freedom are belong to us! (me specifically )
> 
> Now back in your box Trolly McTrollheart
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Ahhh you do love us. Can't stay away can you?


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ahhh you do love us. Can't stay away can you?

Click to collapse



Yeah this thread is a bit like crystal meth, it'll probably cost me my teeth, friends, family, job and sanity but for some reason I can't leave it alone.  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 12, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Yeah this thread is a bit like crystal meth, it'll probably cost me my teeth, friends, family, job and sanity but for some reason I can't leave it alone.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse




Was that what everyone was on last night?


----------



## Soap (Aug 12, 2012)

Greetings ladies and gentletrolls... I was told to come by and introduce myself, I am soap. The cleanest mo-fo on this side of "the biggest little city in the world". thanks for saving my rear end a few hours ago. Didn't expect it to blow so out of proportion. But that's all behind us and I have a debt to pay off.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2012)

What
The
Hell
Happened
Last
Night?
WTF?

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## trell959 (Aug 12, 2012)

The ONE TIME I decide to go to sleep early all summer.  I missed all the action!:crying::crying:


----------



## Soap (Aug 12, 2012)

You guys would've enjoyed it! They cried all the way home when husam mentioned their mothers


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> You guys would've enjoyed it! They cried all the way home when husam mentioned their mothers

Click to collapse



I really DO NOT enjoy seeing my home away from home invaded and filled with crap.

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## trell959 (Aug 12, 2012)

Well I read through everything. WTF?!?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soap (Aug 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I really DO NOT enjoy seeing my home away from home invaded and filled with crap.
> 
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

Click to collapse



That's what happens when the devs decided to invade. Blame me if you'd like. Everybody should hate teh OT newbs.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 12, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> That's what happens when the devs decided to invade. Blame me if you'd like. Everybody should hate teh OT newbs.

Click to collapse



I don't want no-one to hate me.
I wuv you all <3

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm sorry for my behaviour earlier today, it was so necessary I'm not even sorry


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I'm sorry for my behaviour earlier today, it was so necessary I'm not even sorry

Click to collapse



I still have no clue what happened earlier.  And I was part of it.  

Sent from your mom.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I still have no clue what happened earlier.  And I was part of it.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



lol, some noobs came following soap for I don't know whatever reason and started attacking him and us. that's pretty much it


----------



## Soap (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol, some noobs came following soap for I don't know whatever reason and started attacking him and us. that's pretty much it

Click to collapse



My scared inner child was present.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol, some noobs came following soap for I don't know whatever reason and started attacking him and us. that's pretty much it

Click to collapse



That I know, I was there, remember?


It was just the speed at which all hell broke loose that took me by surprise.

In the end, soap is welcome here, not the other douches.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I'm sorry for my behaviour earlier today, it was so necessary I'm not even sorry

Click to collapse



You in particular SHOULD be sorry because even considering the circumstances you made some posts that....  well let's just say your lucky another mod got to them before I did. 

You guys get the luxury of being fairly well left alone in here to talk all the **** that you want but we still expect you to exercise a little common sense. 

/mod rant

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> You in particular SHOULD be sorry because even considering the circumstances you made some posts that....  well let's just say your lucky another mod got to them before I did.
> 
> You guys get the luxury of being fairly well left alone in here to talk all the **** that you want but we still expect you to exercise a little common sense.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



meh, ban me if you want, I was fully aware of everything when I posted that


----------



## Soap (Aug 12, 2012)

I takes teh blame!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> You in particular SHOULD be sorry because even considering the circumstances you made some posts that....  well let's just say your lucky another mod got to them before I did.
> 
> You guys get the luxury of being fairly well left alone in here to talk all the **** that you want but we still expect you to exercise a little common sense.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure if I was guilty of the same thing, but I was good n drunk.  Sorry if I broke some rules.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 12, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> I takes teh blame!!

Click to collapse




Not your fault. Everything just went all haywire.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 12, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not sure if I was guilty of the same thing, but I was good n drunk.  Sorry if I broke some rules.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I think everyone concerned took things a little bit too far but my post at husam was because of the use of certain words which even under the circumstances he should have known better than to use. 

I don't really want to dwell on it anymore and I'm sure I'm not the only one. 

@soap, welcome to troll town, I hope you brought plenty of painkillers, lube and a tin foil hat...  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The ONE TIME I decide to go to sleep early all summer.  I missed all the action!:crying::crying:

Click to collapse



Sounds like the time I decided to stay off the internet..

Edit: CTM, stop hating on my Consigliere. You will NOT get his place


----------



## Soap (Aug 12, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> I think everyone concerned took things a little bit too far but my post at husam was because of the use of certain words which even under the circumstances he should have known better than to use.
> 
> I don't really want to dwell on it anymore and I'm sure I'm not the only one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Darn. Left the tinfoil hat back in the development forum


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Darn. Left the tinfoil hat back in the development forum

Click to collapse



I got enough painkillers that you won't need the lube either. Just relax and take it easy.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> I got enough painkillers that you won't need the lube either. Just relax and take it easy.

Click to collapse



You dirty dirty man :good:


----------



## trell959 (Aug 12, 2012)

What up guys

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> That's what happens when the devs decided to invade. Blame me if you'd like. Everybody should hate teh OT newbs.

Click to collapse



YOU brought them here. I do not mind you asking for help. However, you brought this into this thread. 

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## Soap (Aug 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> YOU brought them here. I do not mind you asking for help. However, you brought this into this thread.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



I'll agree. Its my fault. But hell. They're gone right?? That's what counts.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 12, 2012)

Reconstruction on back of the house. :beer:




Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Aug 12, 2012)

More beer please.. :beer::beer::beer:



Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 12, 2012)

John McClane said:


> More beer please.. :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> View attachment 1257471
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



You gonna set up a kegerator or tap to go with the awesome set up so far?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 12, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> You gonna set up a kegerator or tap to go with the awesome set up so far?

Click to collapse



Forget teh kegerator: we need to use his house to set our Mafia brewing company. That way we can finance our war on n00bs.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Forget teh kegerator: we need to use his house to set our Mafia brewing company. That way we can finance our war on n00bs.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



XDA Brewvelopers.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 12, 2012)

M0ar



Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Aug 12, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 12, 2012)

Looks good McClane.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 12, 2012)

Last for today. Too many Colt45 @ this hour. 



Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Aug 12, 2012)

Finally rooted and threw jellybean my moms, sisters, and brothers kindle fire. It's a really great tablet now! 





Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Finally rooted and threw jellybean my moms, sisters, and brothers kindle fire. It's a really great tablet now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does it use a different launcher app than the default tablet one? I have JB on my XOOM which looks very different and have been wondering if the Nexus 7 style JB was just because of screen size or a different launcher.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Does it use a different launcher app than the default tablet one? I have JB on my XOOM which looks very different and have been wondering if the Nexus 7 style JB was just because of screen size or a different launcher.

Click to collapse



The Nexus 7 has a phone ui afaik. Idk about the kindle fire.

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The Nexus 7 has a phone ui afaik. Idk about the kindle fire.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



I thought that looked the same as the Nexus 7. I guess it's off to youtube to watch some videos of it.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 12, 2012)

When did a bunch of sh*tfaces get into the mafia thread? ._.

Guys. GUYS. Hey. You see that corner over there? No, not that one, the one to the right. Yeah. That one, with the piss stains. Put your drama over there, please.

As for @soap: devs take too much sh*t here, which is sad, this forum should be your sanctum; but hey, that's the internet. People are unappreciative, and that's a shame. I know how hard it is to develop, and it's a shame that you've been met with that sort of reception.


In other news, my mouth is healing up pretty quick. Gums are a bit swollen, I can't eat very much (despite being starving, ugh), but I can chew a little! Yay!

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Soap (Aug 13, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> When did a bunch of sh*tfaces get into the mafia thread? ._.
> 
> Guys. GUYS. Hey. You see that corner over there? No, not that one, the one to the right. Yeah. That one, with the piss stains. Put your drama over there, please.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Care if I ask what happened to said mouth?


----------



## boborone (Aug 13, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Care if I ask what happened to said mouth?

Click to collapse



Got his wisdom teeth pulled. Good to hear man. They loading you up on good meds?


----------



## trell959 (Aug 13, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Does it use a different launcher app than the default tablet one? I have JB on my XOOM which looks very different and have been wondering if the Nexus 7 style JB was just because of screen size or a different launcher.

Click to collapse



The DPI isn't ran in tablet mode, it runs in "Nexus 7 mode" Which is pretty much just a phone UI with some tablet stuff

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Got his wisdom teeth pulled. Good to hear man. They loading you up on good meds?

Click to collapse



I was pumped hella full of hydrocodone for a few days. No oral pain at all. So good.

But now it's just 600mg of Ibuprofen every few hours. Not helping much, so I just chew really carefully.

Oreos and milk were surprisingly edible, if I let them get soggy enough. But there isn't really much else to eat. I'm craving pasta, hella bad. Craving that sh*t like I'm pregnant, man.



Tangents~ This sounds really weird, but I was talking to this girl Daisy (we have this awesome connection, I love it, and her) and it turns out we both adore jizue, this Japanese modern jazz band. And I'm listening t their album "novel" right now, and one of the songs (kotonoha) has this very happy and calming feel about it. The same exact way I feel around her Guys this girl gives me feels iljsjsjdjsdjhsfb,jsdjhgbjss jazz music is giving me feelings WHEN DID I BECOME A SOPHISTICATED BASTARD

back to craving pasta



Edit: all my posts lately are me talking about feelings and bullsh*t what is happening to me

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 13, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> I was pumped hella full of hydrocodone for a few days. No oral pain at all. So good.
> 
> But now it's just 600mg of Ibuprofen every few hours. Not helping much, so I just chew really carefully.
> 
> Oreos and milk were surprisingly edible, if I let them get soggy enough. But there isn't really much else to eat. I'm craving pasta, hella bad. Craving that sh*t like I'm pregnant, man.

Click to collapse



Were your wisdom teeth impacted or something to where they had to do a lot of work to get them out?


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 13, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Were your wisdom teeth impacted or something to where they had to do a lot of work to get them out?

Click to collapse



Nah, they came right out. Or so they said, at least.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Soap (Aug 13, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Nah, they came right out. Or so they said, at least.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



I hear getting wisdom teeth pulled hurts like hell. I've had my teeth worked on but I can't imagine that..


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 13, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> I hear getting wisdom teeth pulled hurts like hell. I've had my teeth worked on but I can't imagine that..

Click to collapse



I was snorting laughing gas, dude. I was out. Before they started I was just breathing as much air into my nose as possible. I blacked out, woke up and they were like "you're done." I couldn't walk straight, I was still high off gas and dizzy as hell, haha

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## trell959 (Aug 13, 2012)

I have a race right now guys. Wish me luck! 

EDIT: Don't know why the picture is sideways



Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 13, 2012)

Pot pie anyone?
(chicken)
HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 13, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Nah, they came right out. Or so they said, at least.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Strange, or maybe I'm the one who's strange, lol. When I got mine pulled I had no pain at all. The only reason I took the Vicodin they gave me was just to get high. Hopefully your mouth heals up soon. 



trell959 said:


> I have a race right now guys. Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good luck!


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow, BD. Post pics of your delicious food when I can't eat.

I though you loved me. ;-;




StormMcCloud said:


> Strange, or maybe I'm the one who's strange, lol. When I got mine pulled I had no pain at all. The only reason I took the Vicodin they gave me was just to get high. Hopefully your mouth heals up soon.

Click to collapse




Thanks! Hydrocodone isn't nearly as powerful as Vicodin, sadly. Or I'd be chillin' on it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2012)

Meteors
Meteors everywhere

It was amazing


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 13, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Wow, BD. Post pics of your delicious food when I can't eat.
> 
> I though you loved me. ;-;
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry. 
I won't post a pic of my tiramisu, then....
HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I have a race right now guys. Wish me luck!
> 
> EDIT: Don't know why the picture is sideways
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is that bmx gear? I'm on mobile so I can't tell for sure. 
Good luck with the race.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 13, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Is that bmx gear? I'm on mobile so I can't tell for sure.
> Good luck with the race.

Click to collapse



Dirt biking. I checked his profile :stalker:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Aug 13, 2012)

Good luck trell. And its sideways cause the app does that randomly.

Obsidian. You're posting feelings cause you're in love and she's on your mind.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 13, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Meteors
> Meteors everywhere
> 
> It was amazing

Click to collapse



Come to think of it, that is probably what made the forums go insane lastnight.

That and alcohol.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Good luck trell. And its sideways cause the app does that randomly.
> 
> Obsidian. You're posting feelings cause you're in love and she's on your mind.

Click to collapse



SHHHHH I'M NOT ON THAT STEP YET

That part comes later, I think

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Soap (Aug 13, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> SHHHHH I'M NOT ON THAT STEP YET
> 
> That part comes later, I think
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Denial already? Not a good sign.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 13, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Denial already? Not a good sign.

Click to collapse



He is in Egypt?


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 13, 2012)

*sigh* I always miss all the fun...

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Pot pie anyone?
> (chicken)
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

Click to collapse



Yes please. Those things are delicious.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> He is in Egypt?

Click to collapse



who me?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> who me?

Click to collapse



lol no, Obsidian. Soap said something about Denial so I made a joke. You know The Nile, Denial.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 13, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lol no, Obsidian. Soap said something about Denial so I made a joke. You know The Nile, Denial.

Click to collapse



icwatudidthere

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lol no, Obsidian. Soap said something about Denial so I made a joke. You know The Nile, Denial.

Click to collapse



I see what you did there


----------



## Soap (Aug 13, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lol no, Obsidian. Soap said something about Denial so I made a joke. You know The Nile, Denial.

Click to collapse



If it makes you feel better, I got it immediately.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 13, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> If it makes you feel better, I got it immediately.

Click to collapse



Hahaha disturbingly enough yes it actually does make me feel better.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm back from the race! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soap (Aug 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm back from the race!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Did you win?


----------



## trell959 (Aug 13, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Did you win?

Click to collapse



1st race: 1st place 
2nd: 5th
3rd: last due to fall
4th: last due to fall 

Had fun though, overall 9th

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> 1st race: 1st place
> 2nd: 5th
> 3rd: last due to fall
> 4th: last due to fall
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice, not bad. Out of how many people?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Nice, not bad. Out of how many people?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



6, lol


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Nice, not bad. Out of how many people?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



the first 1
the second 5
the third and forth a lot 

jk


----------



## Soap (Aug 13, 2012)

Going out on a limb here. If I say 8 do I win?


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 13, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Going out on a limb here. If I say 8 do I win?

Click to collapse



no.jpg, storm already said 6.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Aug 13, 2012)

There was 12!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> There was 12!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well I guess six so that makes me half right! 

Haha and congrats winning the first race.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2012)

Good morning


----------



## trell959 (Aug 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Good morning

Click to collapse



Hey Hus!

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 13, 2012)

Morning.
Dammit. (I don't wanna be awake)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning.
> Dammit. (I don't wanna be awake)
> 
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

Click to collapse



Mornin'! 

I don't think anyone wants to be awake right now, lol.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 13, 2012)

True.

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

---------- Post added at 05:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 AM ----------

This.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




This....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aaaaand.......This
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Why? You ask....
Why not.
HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> True.
> 
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, but what exactly is this showing? 16 hours battery life with 3 hours screen on isn't really amazing, unless I'm missing something.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2012)

Back to Jerusalem -_-


----------



## boborone (Aug 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Back to Jerusalem -_-

Click to collapse



Fast internet


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Fast internet

Click to collapse



double the download
1/5 the upload


----------



## boborone (Aug 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> double the download
> 1/5 the upload

Click to collapse



Don't worry about upload till you get home for pics n ****.

Load up utorrent before you go


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Don't worry about upload till you get home for pics n ****.
> 
> Load up utorrent before you go

Click to collapse



I don't have enough free space


----------



## boborone (Aug 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I don't have enough free space

Click to collapse









Get some of these and free some space


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 13, 2012)

Morning!!!

Whats up mafia?


----------



## trell959 (Aug 13, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Morning!!!
> 
> Whats up mafia?

Click to collapse



Trying to enjoy the rest of my summer until school starts on Thursday 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Trying to enjoy the rest of my summer until school starts on Thursday
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sucks man I start next wednesday  And it is going to be busy!! 

But hopefully the note 10.1 will be on amazon soon :victory:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hmmmm...

So I'm debating whether or not to install Windows 8 on my laptop.

As much as I absolutely abhor the metro interface, it can be turned off, and performance wise Windows 8 seems to be slightly faster....

Just thinking...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 13, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> So I'm debating whether or not to install Windows 8 on my laptop.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was thinking the same thing.. also I have a card that I can get windows 8 for 14 bucks til the end of 2013

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Aug 13, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> So I'm debating whether or not to install Windows 8 on my laptop.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's it look like without metro


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 13, 2012)

Awesome site here: http://shutupandtakemymoney.com/

---------- Post added at 12:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 AM ----------

I NEED ONE OF THESE FOR MY NEXUS!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 13, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by Babydoll25<br />
> > True.<br />
> > <br />
> > HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....<font color="Silver"><br />
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



It's just a test of my new kernel. I rarely use the One X. That's, A LOT of screen time for this phone. I was actually more impressed at the sixteen hours. This phone has tons of crap syncing. (my normal M.O. is SYNC NOTHING!)
Also, mostly I was bored. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 13, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Awesome site here: http://shutupandtakemymoney.com/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 AM ----------
> 
> I NEED ONE OF THESE FOR MY NEXUS!!!!

Click to collapse



Or use a .99 bic lighter to do the same thing plus not have to have an overpriced case that probably doesn't even fit the nexus?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 13, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Or use a .99 bic lighter to do the same thing plus not have to have an overpriced case that probably doesn't even fit the nexus?

Click to collapse



Not a smoker 

I don't always have a lighter.. Also they don't have one for the nexus I will just stick with my keychain or my reefs


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 13, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Not a smoker
> 
> I don't always have a lighter.. Also they don't have one for the nexus I will just stick with my keychain or my reefs

Click to collapse



You don't have to be. There will almost always be at least somebody with a lighter at a social gathering. Or you could just keep one in your car.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 13, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> You don't have to be. There will almost always be at least somebody with a lighter at a social gathering. Or you could just keep one in your car.

Click to collapse



meh..

I am usually the one with the bottle opener, plus opening bottles with a lighter is just so freshmen of college


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 13, 2012)

Maybe. But I hate to carry any item that is uni-functional. The way I look at it if I carry a lighter I can always use it in at least two ways. A bottle opener opens bottles and can't do anything else. 

I usually have this on my keys though so even a lighter isn't necessary


----------



## Phistachio (Aug 14, 2012)

I love vacation.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 14, 2012)

Meh.

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 14, 2012)

Aug 28: Slighlty Stoopid/311 


Sept 25th- Red hot chili peppers  :laugh:




Tucson AZ Concert Festival SEPT 30 

Offspring
Everlast
Wombats
Corey Taylor
Switchfoot
Hollywood Undead
Kottonmouth Kings
All That Remains
:laugh:


Then October 5th- Say Anything

3 months of awesome concerts


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 14, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Aug 28: Slighlty Stoopid/311
> 
> 
> Sept 25th- Red hot chili peppers  :laugh:
> ...

Click to collapse



Soooo...on August 28th Slightly Stoopid and October 5th Say anything...

You don't like me yet don't know why you hate me...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Soooo...on August 28th Slightly Stoopid and October 5th Say anything...
> 
> You don't like me yet don't know why you hate me...

Click to collapse



Aug 15th ban me if u will

AND GO DO SOME MOD WORK You  ******* troll


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 14, 2012)

WHY U MAD BRO? 
Also...not banning you at all..you are OK in my book 




davidrules7778 said:


> Aug 15th ban me if u will
> 
> AND GO DO SOME MOD WORK You  ******* troll

Click to collapse





You don't like me yet don't know why you hate me...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> WHY U MAD BRO?
> Also...not banning you at all..you are OK in my book
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But i thought we had an agreement for AUG 15th? 

I am not mad, just making you think I am


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 14, 2012)

What happened to the bloke who was listening to the match?

He burnt his ear 

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What happened to the bloke who was listening to the match?
> 
> He burnt his ear
> 
> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



lol

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What happened to the bloke who was listening to the match?
> 
> He burnt his ear
> 
> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



Lol was that a popsicle joke

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 14, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## trell959 (Aug 14, 2012)

Back on 4.1. Still no project butter 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Back on 4.1. Still no project butter
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ummmm.....care to elaborate on that?

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 14, 2012)

HEY MAFIA

GUESS WHAT

I'M

NAKED
AND
WET

And posting from the shower for some unknown reason. What's happenin', yo.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## trell959 (Aug 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummmm.....care to elaborate on that?
> 
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

Click to collapse



It's been broken on the Note, and SGS2 (Att exynos and i9100. Hopefully it'll be working soon!



obsidianchao said:


> HEY MAFIA
> 
> GUESS WHAT
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*sexy whistle*

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It's been broken on the Note, and SGS2 (Att exynos and i9100. Hopefully it'll be working soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's too bad. It's not a *HUGE* change but since updating to JB it's been the first time i could use my phone (Nexus S) at the stock clock speed without hating it.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It's been broken on the Note, and SGS2 (Att exynos and i9100. Hopefully it'll be working soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



I really noticed the difference today when I rooted my friends SGS3 (at&t) and installed CM10 




063_XOBX said:


> That's too bad. It's not a *HUGE* change but since updating to JB it's been the first time i could use my phone (Nexus S) at the stock clock speed without hating it.

Click to collapse



Mhmm., I didn't even think that phone would lag at all 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2012)

microsoft encrypted the marketplace, no more "free" applications and games.. fml


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 14, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Not a smoker
> 
> I don't always have a lighter.. Also they don't have one for the nexus I will just stick with my keychain or my reefs

Click to collapse



You noob. You can use whatever you have nearby. Table or anything with an edge? Put the edge of the cap on the edge of the table and gently hit the cap from above. Voila. Scissors? Pop it as usual. You can open a bottle with every hard item out there.

But you're still young(er)(than me). You'll learn 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm really getting tired of Sparky's attitude. If it doesn't change soon.......

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 14, 2012)

... what's he done   

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm gonna ride a horse today, guys! Might take pics. If I do, they'll be in here.

@BD: Sweetheart, what's wrong? D:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 14, 2012)

@BD...uh oh 




Damn, I didn't even drink last night, yet I overslept.  I was out the door like






Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You noob. You can use whatever you have nearby. Table or anything with an edge? Put the edge of the cap on the edge of the table and gently hit the cap from above. Voila. Scissors? Pop it as usual. You can open a bottle with every hard item out there.
> 
> But you're still young(er)(than me). You'll learn
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ya never turns out good when I do that  lol

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm really getting tired of Sparky's attitude. If it doesn't change soon.......
> 
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



What's wrong, sis?


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 14, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya never turns out good when I do that  lol
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Lol, i know what you mean 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> microsoft encrypted the marketplace, no more "free" applications and games.. fml

Click to collapse



Meh. I hate them







Babydoll25 said:


> I'm really getting tired of Sparky's attitude. If it doesn't change soon.......
> 
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



You have full Mafia support BD. We'll cover you up if needed 


Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Lol, i know what you mean
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Either Break bottle or over flows and makes mess or really bad luck and hurt myself some how LOL


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Meh. I hate them
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think my phone is slowly turning into a brick :/
what a shame, it had lots of potential


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 14, 2012)

People around the world don't like The Flintstones, but the people in Abi Dhabi do.

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> People around the world don't like The Flintstones, but the people in Abi Dhabi do.
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)

Click to collapse








Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse







Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I think my phone is slowly turning into a brick :/
> what a shame, it had lots of potential

Click to collapse



Wp was doomed from start. At least you have a fully unlocked device. I just have app hub unlock 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Wp was doomed from start. At least you have a fully unlocked device. I just have app hub unlock
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



lol, sucks to be you, eh


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 15, 2012)

RIDING A HORSE WAS F***ING AWESOME, HOLY SH*T.

HOLY

F***ING

SH*T

also guys this censoring myself thing is really weeeeird

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## trell959 (Aug 15, 2012)

20 minute bump

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow, where's everyone?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Wow, where's everyone?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Playing online poker... 
Ditching my ex gf tomorrow  (long story.aha) 
Moving in with a friend who has had a thing for me since we met 

What's new with you?


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 15, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> RIDING A HORSE WAS F***ING AWESOME, HOLY SH*T.
> 
> HOLY
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't like horses. They are bigger than me, which means that they can easily kill me. I generally don't like animals that's bigger than me  If a fight to the death is going down, i want to be the bigger one lol 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 15, 2012)

Been busy playing MW3, riding my motorcycle, and watching movies.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 15, 2012)

Today is my LAST day of summer break  It's alright though, all my classes are easy and I get out at 12:18 everyday 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Today is my LAST day of summer break  It's alright though, all my classes are easy and I get out at 12:18 everyday
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Half days ftw!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello MAfia!!!

NOTE 10.1 Ordering TOMORROW!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 15, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hello MAfia!!!
> 
> NOTE 10.1 Ordering TOMORROW!!!

Click to collapse



Sup sir David.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sup sir David.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Start classes next wednesday  But they are all online


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Start classes next wednesday  But they are all online

Click to collapse



Congrats about the note 

Also.. online      .... lazy 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 15, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Congrats about the note
> 
> Also.. online      .... lazy
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I hate going to classes:

Reasons:

1. Wastes Gas
2. Interferes With Work Schedule
3. Have Multiple Due Dates in one week (online classes have stuff due by the end of the week or Not due til the end of the semester   )
4. Get home late after classes 

About the note 10.1, It said to be on sale Tomorrow at best buy,Amazon and other places. Its on best buy but not on amazon yet 
I need it to go on amazon soon and get it stat so it doesn't sell out :silly:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I hate going to classes:
> 
> Reasons:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Makes sense then, saves money & time ;D what are they like Skype or chat or just reading? 

Ahhh okay nice ;D good luck in being in before they're sold out 
My n7 is creaking  its annoying 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 15, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Makes sense then, saves money & time ;D what are they like Skype or chat or just reading?
> 
> Ahhh okay nice ;D good luck in being in before they're sold out
> My n7 is creaking  its annoying
> ...

Click to collapse



Well its mainly reading and then use CISCO PACKET TRACER for labs on network simulation. Mostly its just reading,Quizes and writing up labs with screenshots and what not. Which makes it easier. I hate working in groups and listening to lectures 

---------- Post added at 09:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 AM ----------

About the N7 : What do u mean its creaking? 

Also did you make it a phone? I saw the portal article and the picture of him holding up the tablet. Made me LOL :laugh:


----------



## trell959 (Aug 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Half days ftw!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



On actual half days, I get out at 10  5 classes ftw!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 15, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well its mainly reading and then use CISCO PACKET TRACER for labs on network simulation. Mostly its just reading,Quizes and writing up labs with screenshots and what not. Which makes it easier. I hate working in groups and listening to lectures
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



CISCO is fun! lol, I enjoy working with switches and routers.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 15, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> CISCO is fun! lol, I enjoy working with switches and routers.

Click to collapse



Ya its pretty cool, I have a hard time remembering all the commands and addresses though..  I need to get  an internship and learn more hands on


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 15, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya its pretty cool, I have a hard time remembering all the commands and addresses though..  I need to get  an internship and learn more hands on

Click to collapse



Yep, the best way to learn it is practice, practice, practice.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well its mainly reading and then use CISCO PACKET TRACER for labs on network simulation. Mostly its just reading,Quizes and writing up labs with screenshots and what not. Which makes it easier. I hate working in groups and listening to lectures
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The back if you press it it creaks also... wha... ill have a look 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 15, 2012)

Baked Black Bean awesome new ROM!!! 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 15, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Baked Black Bean awesome new ROM!!!
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Which device David?  I forgot.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 15, 2012)

Galaxy nexus 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 15, 2012)

Sparky. 
#Thatisall
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 15, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Galaxy nexus
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Glad its working!







Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky.
> #Thatisall
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




This I don't like to hear.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Glad its working!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not thrilled about it either. If He doesn't lose His "holier than thou" attitude soon. He's gonna attitude himself right out of a marriage.....
What? He has a dry cleaning bill now so....he's better than everyone else....
Fml. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Glad its working!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its always working, just the speed and customization of this is insane!! Lookie I have both aokp toggles and power widgets!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm not thrilled about it either. If He doesn't lose His "holier than thou" attitude soon. He's gonna attitude himself right out of a marriage.....
> What? He has a dry cleaning bill now so....he's better than everyone else....
> Fml.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pfft.  Y u no make his dry cleaning your top priority?!?   

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Pfft.  Y u no make his dry cleaning your top priority?!?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse








Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I kid I kid!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I kid I kid!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I know. I know. 
It's really that since he started driving the Limo and wearing a suit to work, he's started looking down his nose at everyone. (including me).
Also, he's a frickin' hypocrite. 
I wish he would run [email protected]$kup.bat and stop acting like this. 
//endrant
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 15, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 15, 2012)

I am bored  I want it to be tomorrow so I can order my note 10.1 

an hour and a half of work left


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I am bored  I want it to be tomorrow so I can order my note 10.1
> 
> an hour and a half of work left

Click to collapse



Same here... but who cares? Im on a bar drinking with se GOOD music 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 16, 2012)

Takin' a sh*t, thought I'd drop in.

@BD Tell him. Communicating is key. Don't be all, like, "**** off, snarky bastard," but be aggressive and calm. Tell him to lose the status quo attitude and treat you the way you should be treated: like a damn princess. That's how that sh*t works.

So, opened my bank account today... $200 left. I had $400 five days ago. Oops. I ordered... stuff. A lot of stuff.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## trell959 (Aug 16, 2012)

Last day of summer is over. School's here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Last day of summer is over. School's here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Already? Hah! I got three weeks!


@BD I know if I were Sparky I'd check myself fast. Not because he's one hell of a lucky bastard (you're a lovely catch!), but because you'd wreck my sh*t in an instant. FEAR THE 'DOLL

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I am bored  I want it to be tomorrow so I can order my note 10.1
> 
> an hour and a half of work left

Click to collapse



lol I want it to be the 25th so I can play Guild Wars 2. It's going to be awesome!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 16, 2012)

I want it to be Saturday, so I don't have to deal with crybaby coworkers.

For example:  38 year old former US Marine...he bumped his head on a metal rack= 3 weeks light duty.

In contrast, a guy my in laws went to high school with, who I also work with....59 year old regular guy who's wife has cancer, falls off a loading dock, injuring most of his body...begs to and is cleared to work his normal duties the following day.  

Most of the guys I work around are like Guy #1.  Fricking sad.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I want it to be Saturday, so I don't have to deal with crybaby coworkers.
> 
> For example:  38 year old former US Marine...he bumped his head on a metal rack= 3 weeks light duty.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Guy number one was probably a s***bird and a POG.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 16, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Guy number one was probably a s***bird and a POG.

Click to collapse



Nah man, I've seen video and pics....2 tours, desert storm and Iraqi freedom....

He's had a hard time letting go of it.  Its all he talks about 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nah man, I've seen video and pics....2 tours, desert storm and Iraqi freedom....
> 
> He's had a hard time letting go of it.  Its all he talks about
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



lol I know plenty of s***birds who had multiple tours in Iraq and Afghanistan. Just because someone goes to a combat zone doesn't make them a good Marine or a good person.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 16, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lol I know plenty of s***birds who had multiple tours in Iraq and Afghanistan. Just because someone goes to a combat zone doesn't make them a good Marine or a good person.

Click to collapse



I suppose.  I'm just not sure why this guy is such a wimp.  BTW...his sister works in the main office at our company, and he lives in her basement.



Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I suppose.  I'm just not sure why this guy is such a wimp.  BTW...his sister works in the main office at our company, and he lives in her basement.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Sounds like there might be a bit more going on. Maybe even some co-dependence.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 16, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Sounds like there might be a bit more going on. Maybe even some co-dependence.

Click to collapse



He was married and has 2 teenage daughters.  They live in Hawaii, and he lives here.  He drinks every night, but never more than a six pack.

I can't figure the guy out.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2012)

There's nothing better fir early mornings than trying to fix windows -_-

Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> There's nothing better fir early mornings than trying to fix windows -_-
> 
> Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express

Click to collapse



Morning  what's up with it 






Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 16, 2012)

Being on the west coast USA sucks.  I'm not done with my night and you people already have Thursday problems.  Gnar.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Morning  what's up with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



updates keep failing with error 80080005 tried to do sfc /scannow it failed, system restore takes forever without doing anything 

sup max?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Being on the west coast USA sucks.  I'm not done with my night and you people already have Thursday problems.  Gnar.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Thursday problems are the best  



husam666 said:


> updates keep failing with error 80080005 tried to do sfc /scannow it failed, system restore takes forever without doing anything
> 
> sup max?

Click to collapse



Damn, that sucks man, no idea what to do 

Nothing much... chilling  you? ;D

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Thursday problems are the best
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Registry scan, I wonder why am I doing all this, in the end I either going to do recovery or reinstall windows


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 16, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Thursday problems are the best
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No no no.  I've been an aashole


My wife is hating me and I'm drowning in sad music and beer.  Hell, I took 5 days off from beer, but she wanted to have a life conversation.....ahh f it.    I'm a sh*thead.

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 12:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 AM ----------

Holy hell...I just saw my thanks meter.





Sent from your mom.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No no no.  I've been an aashole
> 
> 
> My wife is hating me and I'm drowning in sad music and beer.  Hell, I took 5 days off from beer, but she wanted to have a life conversation.....ahh f it.    I'm a sh*thead.
> ...

Click to collapse



Just make sure you're not making it worse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Registry scan, I wonder why am I doing all this, in the end I either going to do recovery or reinstall windows

Click to collapse



lol xD the only way to fix windows 



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No no no.  I've been an aashole
> 
> 
> My wife is hating me and I'm drowning in sad music and beer.  Hell, I took 5 days off from beer, but she wanted to have a life conversation.....ahh f it.    I'm a sh*thead.
> ...

Click to collapse



Awh what did you do?


Also .. woah  any dev threads or most from ot?  but that's alot..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Just make sure you're not making it worse

Click to collapse



Dammit.  I don't have a clever response.





That means you're right.


You're right.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dammit.  I don't have a clever response.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I always am


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 16, 2012)

I have to get up in two and a half hours. Goodnight.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Phistachio (Aug 16, 2012)

erhmahgerd guise.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 16, 2012)

Hahaha I love all the stupid "Ban (random "offensive" page)" groups on Facebook. Trolling them is almost as fun as trolling XDA. lol


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hahaha I love all the stupid "Ban (random "offensive" page)" groups on Facebook. Trolling them is almost as fun as trolling XDA. lol

Click to collapse



Story of my life


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Story of my life

Click to collapse



Oh dude you don't know the half of it, hahaha, I made a page called "Ban the Internet" and there are actually people out there who believe it is real. It's fantastic! 

I even have asinine facts on there like:

100% of CraigsList murderers used the internet
100% of Nigerian Prince scammers use the internet
Every single person who has ever committed a cyber crime has used the internet

Hahaha, people read those things and still actually think it is a page actually trying to get the internet banned.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 16, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Oh dude you don't know the half of it, hahaha, I made a page called "Ban the Internet" and there are actually people out there who believe it is real. It's fantastic!
> 
> I even have asinine facts on there like:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You must be one of those republican people tryna take my interwebs! I KNOW WHAT YOU'RE UP TO, MISTER. You aren't puttin' lipstick on /my/ pig, no sir! Geeeeet outta my town!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 16, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> You must be one of those republican people tryna take my interwebs! I KNOW WHAT YOU'RE UP TO, MISTER. You aren't puttin' lipstick on /my/ pig, no sir! Geeeeet outta my town!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



But that is one mighty fine pig you got there boy, one mighty fine pig.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 16, 2012)

Guys, I'm too f*cking excited right now. I can't wait to start working on these fightsticks when I get home. It's my first real work with PCBs and hardware and ****. I'm stoked, man. Sh*t.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## trell959 (Aug 16, 2012)

First day back at school, my friend and I are the only ones here 





Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RcrdBrt (Aug 16, 2012)

uhuhuh


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Registry scan, I wonder why am I doing all this, in the end I either going to do recovery or reinstall windows

Click to collapse



I hate the hate Windows gets.

Once you understand Windows, the system is pretty simple.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> First day back at school, my friend and I are the only ones here
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice parking lot 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 16, 2012)

Just ordered:

32gb Note 10.1
HDMI Adapter
USB Adapter
Car Dock For Galaxy Nexus
Desk Dock For Galaxy Nexus
Charging Cables For Galaxy Nexus
Car Chargers for Galaxy Nexus
Car Charger For Laptop

No more purchases from amazon from me for the next year :laugh:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Just ordered:
> 
> 32gb Note 10.1
> HDMI Adapter
> ...

Click to collapse



Let me guess, Amazon credit line?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 16, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Let me guess, Amazon credit line?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Yep no interest for a year :laugh:


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I hate the hate Windows gets.
> 
> Once you understand Windows, the system is pretty simple.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I didn't say I hated Windows, it's pretty awesome OS, the only thing is how it gets sh!++y with time for no reason


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I didn't say I hated Windows, it's pretty awesome OS, the only thing is how it gets sh!++y with time for no reason

Click to collapse



Hehe. The only time I've had a problem was when I used an early stage pirated version of Windows 7. Same with XP.

Now Vista? I never did not have problems. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hehe. The only time I've had a problem was when I used an early stage pirated version of Windows 7. Same with XP.
> 
> Now Vista? I never did not have problems. Lol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Although Vista was a fail, I think it's the most stable when it comes to performance in a long timespan without formatting or anything


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 16, 2012)

My hand is on fire. Battery at 39.1°C.

Sigh. Li-ion batteries, you're so ****ty with heat displacement.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 16, 2012)

Meh. 

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



Hem.

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



Cheer up, BD. :<

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 16, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Cheer up, BD. :<
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



I finally let sparky have it.
At first I tried calmly explaining how I felt when he acted the way he did.
Nothing, no change.
Then he starts making comments and mumbling under his breath in the office at General while turning in the weeks paperwork.
I tried three times unsuccessfully to make him realize (politely of course) that this isn't the time, nor the place for this.
Finally, I lost it and knocked him down SEVERAL pegs in the office in front of everyone there. I then said "can we please finish this later?"
We did and, He's apologized.
We'll see what happens..... 

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 16, 2012)

I want this TV.  Cinematic glory.






Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I want this TV.  Cinematic glory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



I love that aspect ratio.  IMO everything should look like Ben Hur.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I love that aspect ratio.  IMO everything should look like Ben Hur.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Hey skinny

Also Hello BD,OB,Husam,Jase 

I can't wait for my NOTE 10.1 to come!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey skinny
> 
> Also Hello BD,OB,Husam,Jase
> 
> I can't wait for my NOTE 10.1 to come!!

Click to collapse



Sup david:thumbup:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I love that aspect ratio.  IMO everything should look like Ben Hur.

Click to collapse




Loooool. Ben Hur chariot racing!





davidrules7778 said:


> Hey skinny
> 
> Also Hello BD,OB,Husam,Jase
> 
> I can't wait for my NOTE 10.1 to come!!

Click to collapse



Hmmmm...I've heard mixed things about the Note 10.1, definitely let us know how the pen and screen measure up. Also, UI smoothness...

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 16, 2012)

True story...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 16, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> True story...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have that on a t-shirt. I wear it to work and point at it when I get asked stupid questions. 

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have that on a t-shirt. I wear it to work and point at it when I get asked stupid questions.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



Haha wicked. The only non normal tshirt I've got is my free hugs one xD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't see it all in this pic though :/

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 16, 2012)

/Sigh

Why is it that stupid people insist on being stupid?

For instance, if you're in an apartment building, and you're going to smoke pot AND burn pot smelling incense at the same time, you probably shouldn't open your street facing windows if there's an event for police officers going on outside on said street.

/End Rant.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 16, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



Ooh, a gold cage.  How regal.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ooh, a gold cage.  How regal.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Only the best for my Snowflakeyyyyyyy! 

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



Pretty birdie is pretty.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 16, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Pretty birdie is pretty.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 17, 2012)

Bump 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Aug 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Bump
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








Booty bump


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 17, 2012)

Kinda just waiting for the sh!t to hit the fan now. Ex is back from her slutcation and is gonna do everything in her power to make me the bad guy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Aug 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Kinda just waiting for the sh!t to hit the fan now. Ex is back from her slutcation and is gonna do everything in her power to make me the bad guy
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Don't talk to her. Live your life, don't know, don't care about her. Move on.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 17, 2012)

Boborone....lisa says hi. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Aug 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Boborone....lisa says hi.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ahhhhh

She too cute. 

I say howdy good looking.


----------



## FromiOSToAndroid (Aug 17, 2012)

I dont get what this thread is about


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ahhhhh
> 
> She too cute.
> 
> I say howdy good looking.

Click to collapse



She says "back atcha"....:beer:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------




FromiOSToAndroid said:


> I dont get what this thread is about

Click to collapse



It is not for you to know.
Bye bye.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Aug 17, 2012)

FromiOSToAndroid said:


> I dont get what this thread is about

Click to collapse



AAAAaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnd...................

you won't







bye bye sweet cheeks

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> She says "back atcha"....:beer:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So what's the lovely ladies up to tonight? More lemonades?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> AAAAaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnd...................
> 
> you won't
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
Does this ^^^^^answer your question?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Aug 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> Does this ^^^^^answer your question?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice. Have fun and don't drive.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nice. Have fun and don't drive.

Click to collapse



I work for a cab co. I NEVER drive drunk. :beer:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Aug 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I work for a cab co. I NEVER drive drunk. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just keep in mind, I call dibs on pics if you two do get crazy.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 17, 2012)

1st of school: Awesome!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Aug 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> 1st of school: Awesome!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I take it nobody took your lunch money. Good job at school trell. I'm proud of you. Got any cool classes you like, or did you sign up for the straight up "I want the year over now" mandatory classes just to get rid of school.


And watt
Next time ask for the


----------



## trell959 (Aug 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> I take it nobody took your lunch money. Good job at school trell. I'm proud of you. Got any cool classes you like, or did you sign up for the straight up "I want the year over now" mandatory classes just to get rid of school.

Click to collapse



Lol you don't wanna know what happened the last time when I got "bullied" Especially since my little brother goes to my school now(he's a freshman) I'll be sure to whoop ass 

About my classes, they're all great except for one.... I got put into cooking with a bunch or freshman and sophomore girls. Lol I'm the only guy and senior in that class

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Aug 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Lol you don't wanna know what happened the last time when I got "bullied" Especially since my little brother goes to my school now(he's a freshman) I'll be sure to whoop ass
> 
> About my classes, they're all *great* except for one.... I got put into cooking with a bunch or freshman and sophomore girls. Lol I'm the only guy and senior in that class
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sooooo you're saying that one is AWESOME!!!!!!!.......?


----------



## trell959 (Aug 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sooooo you're saying that one is AWESOME!!!!!!!.......?

Click to collapse



It is actually pretty awesome  I hope they don't think I'm g4y ( no offense )

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Aug 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It is actually pretty awesome  I hope they don't think I'm gay!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



fak no man. You'd get smashed for that crap around here. But idk, men around here like to cook, and men around here like girls. So that class sounds freakin great to me. And I'm reminded of a line from a great movie.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> fak no man. You'd get smashed for that crap around here. But idk, men around here like to cook, and men around here like girls. So that class sounds freakin great to me. And I'm reminded of a line from a great movie.

Click to collapse



I do like cooking, have to get to know more people in that class however

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 17, 2012)

So why is it that whenever I'm away, its post happy. But when I'm here its dead?!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------




boborone said:


> Don't talk to her. Live your life, don't know, don't care about her. Move on.

Click to collapse



That's what I'm trying to do. Focus on school.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Soap (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello peoples


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 17, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Hello peoples

Click to collapse



Hey.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Aug 17, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Hey.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 17, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------

^^^^^^ Don't mind me.....I've had a few (too many) beers.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It broke up the awkward one word greetings, so it's all good.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 17, 2012)

Howdy.


----------



## Soap (Aug 17, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> It broke up the awkward one word greetings, so it's all good.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Mine was a two word greeting. Thank you very much.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 17, 2012)

Eyebrows.
They make all the difference in the world. 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Aug 17, 2012)

Well howdy do all?!



Not a one word greeting.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Eyebrows.
> They make all the difference in the world.
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'll see your overly sexy dog, and raise you:


----------



## trell959 (Aug 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Well howdy do all?!
> 
> 
> 
> Not a one word greeting.

Click to collapse



Economics homework. And you?

Sent from my Kindle Fire.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I'll see your overly sexy dog, and raise you:

Click to collapse



Pikachuuuuuuuu!
On steroids no less!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 PM ----------






Mind = blown
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added 17th August 2012 at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was 16th August 2012 at 11:56 PM ----------

Apparently, Sparky thinks I need MORE alcohol. 





Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Apparently, Sparky thinks I need MORE alcohol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pikachuuuuuuuu!
> On steroids no less!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Just this:


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Just this:

Click to collapse








Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hory shet!   Lolol So I take it you two are having a better night?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Aug 17, 2012)

> So why is it that whenever I'm away, its post happy. But when I'm here its dead?!<br />
> <br />
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus<font color="Silver"><br />
> <br />
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Why you kill thread watt?

And y u no comment on vagfax pic I posted for you


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Why you kill thread watt?
> 
> And y u no comment on vagfax pic I posted for you

Click to collapse



DS, how the hell you been man?  I miss the old days (like two weeks ago) when you were on more.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hory shet!   Lolol So I take it you two are having a better night?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse







Maybe.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Why you kill thread watt?
> 
> And y u no comment on vagfax pic I posted for you

Click to collapse



Y u no quote right?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Maybe.
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 17, 2012)

Still hasn't shipped


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Still hasn't shipped

Click to collapse



I mistook you for watt for a second there.  That dude oozes bad luck.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Aug 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> DS, how the hell you been man?  I miss the old days (like two weeks ago) when you were on more.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Ahhh phone got cut off on Tuesday. That's how many hours I've been getting. Can't pay my bill. So that's why I haven't been posting much. I'm looking for another job. This crap of not getting enough hours for even what would be considered part time is killing me. But in the mean time I won't be posting unless I've got wifi.

And my girl is at a sober house (oxford house) and I've been picking her up from work and taking her home. Spending evenings with her. Don't get on when I'm with her. 

Yeah I guess since she's gotten out and moved in there I have posted less. I miss the xda crew.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ahhh phone got cut off on Tuesday. That's how many hours I've been getting. Can't pay my bill. So that's why I haven't been posting much. I'm looking for another job. This crap of not getting enough hours for even what would be considered part time is killing me. But in the mean time I won't be posting unless I've got wifi.
> 
> And my girl is at a sober house (oxford house) and I've been picking her up from work and taking her home. Spending evenings with her. Don't get on when I'm with her.
> 
> Yeah I guess since she's gotten out and moved in there I have posted less. I miss the xda crew.

Click to collapse



Taking care of business bro.  Commendable.  I miss kicking back posting pics of our beers.

But yeah, sorry about your job situation.  Sounded like a steady thing at first.  Why bad things happen to good people really makes me wonder.

But hey, keep taking care of business.






Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Aug 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Taking care of business bro.  Commendable.  I miss kicking back posting pics of our beers.
> 
> But yeah, sorry about your job situation.  Sounded like a steady thing at first.  Why bad things happen to good people really makes me wonder.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No it was. I was busting ass. I introduced my cousin to some big time hot rod guys of mine for work on engines and parts that he needed. Even introduced him to the owner of http://www.vintageair.com/  who made this http://www.vintageair.com/media/cool200_250k.ASF Made contacts in Missouri for classic airstreams for parts and hard to find things on em. Got contracts setup with a local airstream dealer for work from them and a mobile repair service from us. But no more. He screwed me over with Vintage Air. That's my friend's cousin's company. I put my name out there for things, told him how to get work done on Larry's RV. He thinks he knows it all, I learning he knows very little. He brought me on for my mechanic skills and the people I know. Not using any of it, Larry is getting screwed. I really don't want to be part of it.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 17, 2012)

I haven't spammed the boards in awhile with a good brick.....
Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> No it was. I was busting ass. I introduced my cousin to some big time hot rod guys of mine for work on engines and parts that he needed. Even introduced him to the owner of http://www.vintageair.com/  who made this http://www.vintageair.com/media/cool200_250k.ASF Made contacts in Missouri for classic airstreams for parts and hard to find things on em. Got contracts setup with a local airstream dealer for work from them and a mobile repair service from us. But no more. He screwed me over with Vintage Air. That's my friend's cousin's company. I put my name out there for things, told him how to get work done on Larry's RV. He thinks he knows it all, I learning he knows very little. He brought me on for my mechanic skills and the people I know. Not using any of it, Larry is getting screwed. I really don't want to be part of it.

Click to collapse



Geez.  I don't blame you for not wanting a piece of that.  Doesn't anyone want real talent anymore???  No.  They want some dumb sh*t they can pay chump change to and push around.

Bad move not taking you seriously.

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> I haven't spammed the boards in awhile with a good brick.....
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



The brick is in our hearts, BD.  We never forget the brick.  

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Aug 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Geez.  I don't blame you for not wanting a piece of that.  Doesn't anyone want real talent anymore???  No.  They want some dumb sh*t they can pay chump change to and push around.
> 
> Bad move not taking you seriously.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks skinny. 

Well man, it's late for me. I gotta get some sleep. Night guys and bd and lisa.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Thanks skinny.
> 
> Well man, it's late for me. I gotta get some sleep. Night guys and bd and lisa.

Click to collapse



Gnite  sir.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 17, 2012)

Morning guys. Its finally Friday!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Aug 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Morning guys. Its finally Friday!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Morning watt.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 17, 2012)

School bump 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 17, 2012)

Gotta hate waiting for interviews to start. It's the worst part of the whole process. Way too bored right now 

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2012)

lol, my little bro didn't read the thread although I told him a million times to, and now he has a f___ed up IMEI with no backup


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol, my little bro didn't read the thread although I told him a million times to, and now he has a f___ed up IMEI with no backup

Click to collapse



What phone?

Also afternoon guys 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> What phone?
> 
> Also afternoon guys
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



afternoon

He bought a used US AT&T Samsung Infuse 4G 3 days ago


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> afternoon
> 
> He bought a used US AT&T Samsung Infuse 4G 3 days ago

Click to collapse



No way to restore without a backup? They did it for the s3

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> No way to restore without a backup? They did it for the s3
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There is, but things are a bit harder since a lot of stuff are not working and he has to take a lot of detours


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 17, 2012)

Morning Mafia! Still not billed or shipped for my note 10.1  I really hope it comes by wed to next friday like it said it would


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Morning Mafia! Still not billed or shipped for my note 10.1  I really hope it comes by wed to next friday like it said it would

Click to collapse



Uh oh.. maybe they ran out... and will never get any more in stock...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 17, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Morning Mafia! Still not billed or shipped for my note 10.1  I really hope it comes by wed to next friday like it said it would

Click to collapse



Impatient david is impatient. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Impatient david is impatient.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ya maybe i should of got next day air LOL 

Just usually they ship usually the same day or the next day.

But  guess i am just anxious to get it and play with it 

How is everyones friday going?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2012)

In other news, my brother spent 4 hours trying to fix his phones and it only got worse.
Then I take control of everything and fix it in less than 15 minutes

sup everyone


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> In other news, my brother spent 4 hours trying to fix his phones and it only got worse.
> Then I take control of everything and fix it in less than 15 minutes
> 
> sup everyone

Click to collapse



Lol Congrats 
Sup man,  

Knock knock 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lol Congrats
> Sup man,
> 
> Knock knock
> ...

Click to collapse



thx
Who's there?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> thx
> Who's there?

Click to collapse



Sam 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sam
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



sam who


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> sam who

Click to collapse



No, who-sam   budumtsh

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> No, who-sam   budumtsh
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yeah it was pretty obvious


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> yeah it was pretty obvious

Click to collapse



Dammit   good though yeah?  xD

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dammit   good though yeah?  xD
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yep
so how is/was france?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> yep
> so how is/was france?

Click to collapse



Is  good thanks man, the weather is so much better than crappy uk weather  

where you are its hot isn't it? :b 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Is  good thanks man, the weather is so much better than crappy uk weather
> 
> where you are its hot isn't it? :b
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yep, not as hot as when the summer started, also, indoors is not hot


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Yep, not as hot as when the summer started, also, indoors is not hot

Click to collapse



Fair enough  Pretty lucky man 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Fair enough  Pretty lucky man
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ay


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 17, 2012)

Weather here is all over the bloody place. Torrential rain, blistering heat and tornado type winds. Each of them randomly appearing each day 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Weather here is all over the bloody place. Torrential rain, blistering heat and tornado type winds. Each of them randomly appearing each day
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)

Click to collapse



It rains torrents? *budumtsss*

that sucks


----------



## trell959 (Aug 17, 2012)

If you guys haven't calibrated your battery, I highly suggest you do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2012)

To be fair though I've been in airplane mode most of the day 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 17, 2012)

Snowflake an Moon-Doggie wuz here

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 17, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> To be fair though I've been in airplane mode most of the day
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Screen 2%??¿?? Have you even touched it?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Screen 2%??¿?? Have you even touched it?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Slightly  



@bd XDAped my your own birds xD

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 18, 2012)

Have alcohol, will drink. 

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 18, 2012)

Who's drinking today? Don't let me down.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 18, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Who's drinking today? Don't let me down.

Click to collapse



Me.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 18, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Who's drinking today? Don't let me down.

Click to collapse



Just started.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Who's drinking today? Don't let me down.

Click to collapse



Uh I kinda was.  then I had to drive so I stopped

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 18, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Who's drinking today? Don't let me down.

Click to collapse



I'm drinking!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
water :crying:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 18, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I'm drinking!!!
> .
> .
> .
> ...

Click to collapse



Not into drinking much?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not into drinking much?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I love to drink, but I'm at work and that would probably get me fired.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 18, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I love to drink, but I'm at work and that would probably get me fired.

Click to collapse



Ahh, I see.  Good point.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 18, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I love to drink, but I'm at work and that would probably get me fired.

Click to collapse



Where do you work? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 18, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Where do you work?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I work at one of, if not the, largest call center in the US. I'm a network admin for our phone systems so I basically do nothing unless something breaks or unless we have some kind of upgrade going on.


----------



## GoSooners345 (Aug 18, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I could use a promotion to please. How about UnderBoss?

Click to collapse



IM BOSSTNT IN these Parts


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 18, 2012)

Cheese!

Snowflake approved this message.

---------- Post added at 01:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 AM ----------




GoSooners345 said:


> IM BOSSTNT IN these Parts

Click to collapse



Get out.

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hell oh.

Sent from my Kindle Fire.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hell oh.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire.

Click to collapse



Gel-o

Sent from your mom.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 18, 2012)

Yo Skinny, did a ninja mod just come kill that chargers vs cowboys thread? lol, all the posts were deleted and the thread was locked with no lovely mod signature.

*edit* Nevermind Vanessa was the one who locked it and deleted the posts.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 18, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yo Skinny, did a ninja mod just come kill that chargers vs cowboys thread? lol, all the posts were deleted and the thread was locked with no lovely mod signature.
> 
> *edit* Nevermind Vanessa was the one who locked it and deleted the posts.

Click to collapse



Yup.  Vanessa came and conquered.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yup.  Vanessa came and conquered.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



and got mad at us, lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 18, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> and got mad at us, lol

Click to collapse



It happens.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 18, 2012)

At this business meeting thingy at an amusement park (casual thing) and one of the daughters of one of these members is absolutely f*cking gorgeous, whoa

Parents

Eternal cockblocks

How flirt around your folks gnsnfnnsfjjsj damn, man

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> At this business meeting thingy at an amusement park (casual thing) and one of the daughters of one of these members is absolutely f*cking gorgeous, whoa
> 
> Parents
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 06:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------

Hey guys,
My brother is trying to upgrade to Jelly Bean, but everytime he does he loses his IMEI, and it returns to normal when he downgrades to Froyo or Gingerbread. He says there are no instructions on how to not lose it, any ideas?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 18, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> At this business meeting thingy at an amusement park (casual thing) and one of the daughters of one of these members is absolutely f*cking gorgeous, whoa
> 
> Parents
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd **** block you too if you hit on my 6 year old daughter.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I'd **** block you too if you hit on my 6 year old daughter.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Aug 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Kfx 400?

Sent from my Kindle Fire.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Kfx 400?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire.

Click to collapse



Pointless Kawasaki product.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I'd **** block you too if you hit on my 6 year old daughter.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Amen.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Kfx 400?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire.

Click to collapse



After I sell the black explorer sport and get the green one on the road.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> ---------- Post added at 06:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------
> 
> Hey guys,
> My brother is trying to upgrade to Jelly Bean, but everytime he does he loses his IMEI, and it returns to normal when he downgrades to Froyo or Gingerbread. He says there are no instructions on how to not lose it, any ideas?

Click to collapse



Back up and restore efs partition? Idk if that's where it's stored on that phone.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 18, 2012)

Morning mafia!! I changed my shipping speed last night to 2 day and will have my note 10.1 on Tuesday  Along with my car dock for my galaxy nexus and mhl cord for the note 

Can't wait!!

Today i get my car charger for my laptop and usb adapter for my note 

So excited


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Back up and restore efs partition? Idk if that's where it's stored on that phone.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's working now, and again, it was because he's an idiot -_-
the op says he should be on ICS first then he should upgrade, I want to kill him


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> It's working now, and again, it was because he's an idiot -_-
> the op says he should be on ICS first then he should upgrade, I want to kill him

Click to collapse



Reading is for noobs, but only noobs don't read.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Reading is for noobs, but only noobs don't read.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I keep giving him a you're a noob look and I keep telling him to pay me because I fixed his soft brick yesterday.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 18, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 19, 2012)

Sup, guys. Played two hours of DDR with my brother. Tired as hell.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 19, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Sup, guys. Played two hours of DDR with my brother. Tired as hell.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Then you kissed....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 19, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Sup, guys. Played two hours of DDR with my brother. Tired as hell.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



There is no game in the world that people look dumber playing. No offense, and I'm sure they have fun, but I could never imagine taking it seriously.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Then you kissed....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 19, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> There is no game in the world that people look dumber playing. No offense, and I'm sure they have fun, but I could never imagine taking it seriously.

Click to collapse



You have never seen people playing Kinect games on xbox then.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 19, 2012)

ERMAHGERD! NER-NYT GUIS

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> ERMAHGERD! NER-NYT GUIS
> 
> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



Ok, I give up. What???

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Ok, I give up. What???
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



lol I'm pretty sure that "NER-NYT" means Internet.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 19, 2012)

Just tried to run a root app without root...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


>

Click to collapse



Well I guess that baby is now officially, "potty trained".

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 19, 2012)

Transformer just got Jelly Bean. No flash support for JB. Do I update or not? :/

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 19, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Transformer just got Jelly Bean. No flash support for JB. Do I update or not? :/
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



You can revert.  Why not??

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 19, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Transformer just got Jelly Bean. No flash support for JB. Do I update or not? :/
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



You won't really notice a difference if you use Chrome. I don't and I've been flash free on my XOOM almost 2 weeks.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 19, 2012)

Updating tablet to JB. Galaxy S3 still has no update to JB nor to fix the glaringly annoying LED colors glitch. Sigh. Samsung, Jesus christ, come on.

Anyone know what launcher the Flyme OS uses by default? Everything is so smoooooth.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 19, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Updating tablet to JB. Galaxy S3 still has no update to JB nor to fix the glaringly annoying LED colors glitch. Sigh. Samsung, Jesus christ, come on.
> 
> Anyone know what launcher the Flyme OS uses by default? Everything is so smoooooth.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



I heard that fly me os is a lot like miui 

Is it?

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 19, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> I heard that fly me os is a lot like miui
> 
> Is it?
> 
> Sent from the My Little Pony Official App

Click to collapse



Flyme is MIUI, but in ICS form. Same company.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 19, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Flyme is MIUI, but in ICS form. Same company.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Isnt fly me by meizu and miui by xiaomi 

And isn't miui v4 the ICS version of miui 

Sent from the My Little Pony Official App


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 19, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Isnt fly me by meizu and miui by xiaomi
> 
> And isn't miui v4 the ICS version of miui
> 
> Sent from the My Little Pony Official App

Click to collapse



My, you're right. I must have misread the article. Yeah, Flyme is ICS but MIUI but ICS. If that makes sense. Hella slick, too.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 19, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> My, you're right. I must have misread the article. Yeah, Flyme is ICS but MIUI but ICS. If that makes sense. Hella slick, too.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



There is a way to get flash working with jelly bean btw,  used it on my n7,

Also morning 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> There is a way to get flash working with jelly bean btw,  used it on my n7,
> 
> Also morning
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



morning max, what are you doing up that early? 

Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 19, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Updating tablet to JB. Galaxy S3 still has no update to JB nor to fix the glaringly annoying LED colors glitch. Sigh. Samsung, Jesus christ, come on.
> 
> Anyone know what launcher the Flyme OS uses by default? Everything is so smoooooth.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Try light flow. Apparently the Dev bought a US version SGSIII (don't know which carrier, don't care) to fix the issue and emailedSamsung about how they [email protected] up the LEDs.... It ain't perfect but it's better than nothing.

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it. 

---------- Post added at 03:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 AM ----------

Also....






Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Try light flow. Apparently the Dev bought a US version SGSIII (don't know which carrier, don't care) to fix the issue and emailedSamsung about how they [email protected] up the LEDs.... It ain't perfect but it's better than nothing.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The dev figured it out? I knew he was working on it, didn't know he fixed it. Sweet! And BD, you have a Twitter? I'm aaaaaalways on Twitter, ugh.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 19, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> The dev figured it out? I knew he was working on it, didn't know he fixed it. Sweet! And BD, you have a Twitter? I'm aaaaaalways on Twitter, ugh.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



I haz a twitter.
 I know you haz a twitter.
I follow you. 
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz a twitter.
> I know you haz a twitter.
> I follow you.
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



I have a twitter, and I don't not go on it whatsoever, but I'll follow both of ya 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I have a twitter, and I don't not go on it whatsoever, but I'll follow both of ya
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



twitter name?

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> twitter name?
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



trell959

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> trell959
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Should've known. 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it. 

---------- Post added at 04:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 AM ----------

followed

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz a twitter.
> I know you haz a twitter.
> I follow you.
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Were you always following me?  Twicca was like "nope, who the **** is this, never seen her" and I was like "follow"

Also, guys, I have all these awesome feelings and nothing to do with them, help

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 19, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Were you always following me?  Twicca was like "nope, who the **** is this, never seen her" and I was like "follow"
> 
> Also, guys, I have all these awesome feelings and nothing to do with them, help
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



I've been following you since you joined the mafia (or soon after). You posted one night about twitter and your twitter name. 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 19, 2012)

I never understood the purpose of Twitter. I have a twitter account but I only made it to follow a few things for contests, trying to win free stuff.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've been following you since you joined the mafia (or soon after). You posted one night about twitter and your twitter name.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Oh, babe, I made a different account about ten months ago. Same username as my XDA one. Long story there. Yeeeeah.

@storm It's essentially SMS but it goes to EVERYONE. Most of my good friends (and more-than-friends) I've met from there.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 19, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Oh, babe, I made a different account about ten months ago. Same username as my XDA one. Long story there. Yeeeeah.
> 
> @storm It's essentially SMS but it goes to EVERYONE. Most of my good friends (and more-than-friends) I've met from there.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Gotcha, idk, I find it just as easy to use Facebook.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 19, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Gotcha, idk, I find it just as easy to use Facebook.

Click to collapse



Except my Facebook feed is a bunch of whiny teenage little sh*ts. Yeah. No thanks. Not to mention with games/FB Apps/Wall Posts/Likes/etc., too much sh*t in one place. Twitter does one thing, and it does it well.

New subject: guys, this girl had me in tears tonight. Like, joyful tears. She's the sweetest damn girl ever.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 19, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Oh, babe, I made a different account about ten months ago. Same username as my XDA one. Long story there. Yeeeeah.
> 
> @storm It's essentially SMS but it goes to EVERYONE. Most of my good friends (and more-than-friends) I've met from there.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse




K. I'll follow teh "new twitter you" then. 
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it. 

---------- Post added at 04:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 AM ----------

Followed.

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it. 

---------- Post added at 04:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 AM ----------

FML
Limosys is having well.... Issues....back to Limowiz it is. :sly::what::what::what::screwy:
And I only found out because I (being the ever vigilant GM  ) logged on the check it. NOT ONE LIMO CHICK OPENED THEIR DORITOS CHUTE and said "hey houston, we have a problem". They all just switched back to doing things by hand (filling out paperwork and calling drivers) EVEN SPARKY DIDN'T HAVE THE Smarts to say "hey, they called me for a job....no email....isn't that weird?"
Sigh. :sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lreyes (Aug 19, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Except my Facebook feed is a bunch of whiny teenage little sh*ts. Yeah. No thanks. Not to mention with games/FB Apps/Wall Posts/Likes/etc., too much sh*t in one place. Twitter does one thing, and it does it well.
> 
> New subject: guys, this girl had me in tears tonight. Like, joyful tears. She's the sweetest damn girl ever.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



OMG FINALLY SOMEONE WHOS A REAL PERSON AND ISNT ONE OF THEM thank god.
I hate it when they post lyrics as their status and post poorly  photoshoped pictures and I just want to drop kick them in a volcano filled with lava...don't you feel the same?

ya'll wish me luck
SNATCH AND RUN YO!


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 19, 2012)

@BD B*tches gotta fix dat tech

It's 0504. I stayed up all night just to talk to one girl who was making my life infinitely happier. WHOOPS.

Maybe I should sleep

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 19, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> @BD B*tches gotta fix dat tech
> 
> It's 0504. I stayed up all night just to talk to one girl who was making my life infinitely happier. WHOOPS.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha. I'm awake watching Star Trek: DS9 and wondering how I missed one of the longest running Trek's...

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 19, 2012)

G'night, Mafia.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> G'night, Mafia.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Night ob


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> morning max, what are you doing up that early?
> 
> Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express

Click to collapse



Psh im always up that early  hey guys 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 19, 2012)

My day needs to hurry up and f***ing end.

I decided about an hour and a half ago to run and grab some breakfast. As soon as I pulled into Burger King I smelled burning plastic, seconds later smoke started pouring out from under my hood. It turns out the fuse box for my HID headlights decided that instead of blowing the fuse it was just going to melt and start on fire. So I got to spend the better part of an hour ripping my HID's out of my car. Fortunately I had one regular headlight blulb in my glove compartment so I was able to make it back to work. 

Gotta love the fact that  I have never really had a problem with this car and now that I'm supposed to be less than a week away from selling it the car decides to royally f*** up.







You can see where it melted through...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Psh im always up that early  hey guys
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



nothing, just another day of pure boredom
anything witcha?


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 19, 2012)

HEY I'M AWAKE SH*T oops

@storm What kind of car?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## trell959 (Aug 19, 2012)

Threads been dead lately.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Threads been dead lately.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Seriously. COME ON GUYS

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 19, 2012)

Everyone's just being boring barstools "/

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 19, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Seriously. COME ON GUYS
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



 no thank you 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 19, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 19, 2012)

xD unlucky BD , work or just no sleep ? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 19, 2012)

Meh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD unlucky BD , work or just no sleep ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Both. Sigh....

Snowflake approved this message.

---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------







Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------







Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Aug 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey parry people!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Aug 20, 2012)

just dropping by to say i'm still here
i always lurk but never say much in this thread
but i'm always repping my mafiosi

i need to get me a GSdbF sig so i can rep mafia in the other fora too


----------



## trell959 (Aug 20, 2012)

Sigh.

Thanks Watt!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Thanks Watt!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its just a waste of time man. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

Dead thread is dead.


Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm here 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm here
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey trell......so you're a motor cross racer?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hey trell......so you're a motor cross racer?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Yes indeed and I love it.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dead thread is dead.
> 
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Not dead. Massive headache though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yes indeed and I love it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Do you ever come down to San Diego county to race?  There is an awesome track on the Pala Indian reservation just east of Fallbrook where I live.  Every couple of months there is a big event.  

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------




watt9493 said:


> Not dead. Massive headache though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



That ain't cool...sorry bro.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Do you ever come down to San Diego county to race?  There is an awesome track on the Pala Indian reservation just east of Fallbrook where I live.  Every couple of months there is a big event.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Pala raceway. Been down there many times as it's a fun track! The big event is the AMA nationals. Been to those to watch. I hope I could race them one day! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Pala raceway. Been down there many times as it's a fun track! The big event is the AMA nationals. Been to those too
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well hey, next time, let me know, and I will come out.  No BS, I'll be there if you're racing.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well hey, next time, let me know, and I will come out.  No BS, I'll be there if you're racing.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Read my edit 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Read my edit
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well whatever man, we can meet up and chill, its all good!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well whatever man, we can meet up and chill, its all good!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Sounds awesome! I don't know the next time I'll be don't there though, not that school has started

That reminds me I was thinking about getting a GoPro and recording my races. What do you guys think? I'd mainly use it to see where I could get faster on certain parts of the track.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sounds awesome! I don't know the next time I'll be don't there though, not that school has started
> 
> That reminds me I was thinking about getting a GoPro and recording my races. What do you guys think? I'd mainly use it to see where I could get faster on certain parts of the track.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



GoPro cameras are very good.  Great picture quality, and damn near indestructible.  And they're inexpensive for what you're getting 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sounds awesome! I don't know the next time I'll be don't there though, not that school has started
> 
> That reminds me I was thinking about getting a GoPro and recording my races. What do you guys think? I'd mainly use it to see where I could get faster on certain parts of the track.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Go pros don't seem too strong. I witnessed one on top of a Cherokee srt8 break when he launched for a quarter mile pass. He ran like a 10.89, but still. It broke. It was on the roof of the truck. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Go pros don't seem too strong. I witnessed one on top of a Cherokee srt8 break when he launched for a quarter mile pass. He ran like a 10.89, but still. It broke. It was on the roof of the truck.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Funny, I found them very strong.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> GoPro cameras are very good.  Great picture quality, and damn near indestructible.  And they're inexpensive for what you're getting
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Amazing picture, and very durable indeed. I'm seriously looking into one...







watt9493 said:


> Go pros don't seem too strong. I witnessed one on top of a Cherokee srt8 break when he launched for a quarter mile pass. He ran like a 10.89, but still. It broke. It was on the roof of the truck.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Was it the mount that broke? I've seen those things take quite the beating.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Amazing picture, and very durable indeed. I'm seriously looking into one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. Like the camera stopped recording period. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Aug 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> No. Like the camera stopped recording period.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



That's odd. Definitely a hardware failure. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> That's odd. Definitely a hardware failure.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This is also watt we're talking about.  So much bad luck.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> This is also watt we're talking about.  So much bad luck.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



He has good luck coming his way 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> He has good luck coming his was
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Perhaps.  No proof of that yet.

Watt, I hope my joking doesn't bug you too much.  But you have to admit, you have pretty bad luck with certain things.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Perhaps.  No proof of that yet.
> 
> Watt, I hope my joking doesn't bug you too much.  But you have to admit, you have pretty bad luck with certain things.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Yeah I know I do. And I joke about it too. But there might be something good coming my way. Well see.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Yeah I know I do. And I joke about it too. But there might be something good coming my way. Well see.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Good man, I hope so too!  

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 09:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 PM ----------

Jeebus...I just hit 2100 thanks.  I don't know what to feel.

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------

Wait, there it is.  A slight tingle in the balls.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 20, 2012)

How the hell do you guys have so many thanks?

Sent from my Kindle Fire.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> How the hell do you guys have so many thanks?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire.

Click to collapse



I have 40 other accounts I thank myself with.  Shhhh.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I have 40 other accounts I thank myself with.  Shhhh.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Explains a lot  

Night.

Sent from my Kindle Fire.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Explains a lot
> 
> Night.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire.

Click to collapse



Night bro

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 11:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------

Wtf????????

Tony Scott, director of Top Gun, Days of Thunder, True Romance, among other films...

He jumped off a bridge killing himself earlier today.

Damn, I'm bummed!

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 11:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 PM ----------

What brings people to this??  And in such brutal, pathetic fashion, in Tony Scott's case.  He made great movies, was wealthy, inspired a new generation of filmmakers...

God damn, I don't know.  He was 68....what could his life have been lacking?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## huggs (Aug 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wtf????????
> 
> Tony Scott, director of Top Gun, Days of Thunder, True Romance, among other films...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Don't be bummed til you know why he did it
At least he had the bawls to take ownership of his own death

When I'm too old to smoke, drink, screw, or fight, I'm going off a bridge myself (The High Level/Anthony Wayne Bridge)
Then they can fish me out of the Maumee river and cremate me
The whole hood can catch a contact off my cloud, then they can sprinkle my ashes down Broadway in the South End of Toledo
Back to where I came from, kinda a full-circle thing

I ain't gonna be some old geezer taking up somebody's time so they can gimme a sponge bath and change my depends


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

huggs said:


> Don't be bummed til you know why he did it
> At least he had the bawls to take ownership of his own death
> 
> When I'm too old to smoke, drink, screw, or fight, I'm going off a bridge myself (The High Level/Anthony WayneBridge)
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, after reading your post, I can only suggest you do it now.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 20, 2012)

Good morning, I had a dream I was watching 2 girls 1 cup, I think I need to get off the internet for a while


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Good morning, I had a dream I was watching 2 girls 1 cup, I think I need to get off the internet for a while

Click to collapse



It happens.



Sent from your mom.


----------



## huggs (Aug 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dude, after reading your post, I can only suggest you do it now.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Nope I have too much to do yet
Taking control of end-of-life issues is one thing...
You shouldn't suggest someone end their life early, that's not cute

Sent to your mom.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

huggs said:


> Nope I have too much to do yet
> Taking control of end-of-life issues is one thing...
> You shouldn't suggest someone end their life early, that's not cute
> 
> Sent to your mom.

Click to collapse



You seem to have planned your own death.  That's not cute.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



in what world? -_-


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> in what world? -_-

Click to collapse



Weird dreams.  They happen.  I wasn't trying to get deep.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## huggs (Aug 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You seem to have planned your own death.  That's not cute.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



It's not meant to be cute, it's meant to be practical
I own my life and I will decide how and when it's over

But really lets not argue, a silly conflict like this can only make us both look silly
I was just trying to point out that there's more than one reason for a person to end their life, they don't always do it for the typical reasons like manic depression or their spouse leaving them or something
End-of-life decisions belong to each person individually


----------



## husam666 (Aug 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Weird dreams.  They happen.  I wasn't trying to get deep.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



lol yeah yeah


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

huggs said:


> It's not meant to be cute, it's meant to be practical
> I own my life and I will decide how and when it's over
> 
> But really lets not argue, a silly conflict like this can only make us both look silly
> ...

Click to collapse



Agreed.  

Sent from your mom.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 20, 2012)

Last night, up until four texting that girl (Daisy, for future reference)

Tonight, Skype call with her for four hours.

Guys, the feelings she gives me. Seriously. I've never been this happy.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2012)

Good luck Obs! 

& trell if you do decide to get a gopro (awesome cameras bbtw), show us a video of you racong with it? ;D


And g'morning if anyone is online 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 20, 2012)

Morning Max 
And morning to anyone else if you're just lurking.

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## huggs (Aug 20, 2012)

Mornin Max
I just woke back up
I only get to sleep in short lil spurts


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Morning Max
> And morning to anyone else if you're just lurking.
> 
> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



Morning  Sup man? 







huggs said:


> Mornin Max
> I just woke back up
> I only get to sleep in short lil spurts

Click to collapse



What's the time there then  but morning 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Aug 20, 2012)

Its ten minutes to six in the morning

Just throughout the day I sleep about ten or fifteen times for maybe a half hour forty five minutes at a time


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2012)

huggs said:


> Its ten minutes to six in the morning
> 
> Just throughout the day I sleep about ten or fifteen times for maybe a half hour forty five minutes at a time

Click to collapse



Damn pretty early,  & how come?  feel like it or need to? But that sucks dude,  unlucky,  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Good morning, I had a dream I was watching 2 girls 1 cup, I think I need to get off the internet for a while

Click to collapse




Hahaha, funny enough I just saw this a little bit earlier


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 20, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Morning  Sup man?
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just woke up man. Had a lie in for a change. What about yourself? 

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## huggs (Aug 20, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn pretty early,  & how come?  feel like it or need to? But that sucks dude,  unlucky,
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I used to drive semi trucks on an over-the-road basis, and was in it for the money, so I learned to sleep while I was being loaded/unloaded or waiting on my next dispatch
I was in it for the $$ not for the rest, and the sleep pattern just stuck with me

Comes in handy and I actually prefer it now because I live in kinda like a whorehouse now and I have to keep a pretty close eye on things all the time


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just woke up man. Had a lie in for a change. What about yourself?
> 
> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



Also had a lie in  and just been in pool, its hot xD 

@storm.. lol 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------




huggs said:


> I used to drive semi trucks on an over-the-road basis, and was in it for the money, so I learned to sleep while I was being loaded/unloaded or waiting on my next dispatch
> I was in it for the $$ not for the rest, and the sleep pattern just stuck with me
> 
> Comes in handy and I actually prefer it now because I live in kinda like a whorehouse now and I have to keep a pretty close eye on things all the time

Click to collapse



Wow cool fair eenough,  & lol sweet xD 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Aug 20, 2012)

School bump.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 20, 2012)

No moar limosys issues. 
No sleep either but....meh.
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No moar limosys issues.
> No sleep either but....meh.
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



We can all sleep when we're dead.

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## huggs (Aug 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> We can all sleep when we're dead.
> 
> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



Yep that's why they make coffins so cushy
Aint no rest for the wicked


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> We can all sleep when we're dead.
> 
> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



I happen to like sleep....but that's just me. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I happen to like sleep....but that's just me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I like my sleep aswell, it's just one of the few things I'm no good at doing. Having insomnia kinda makes it worse aswell 

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 20, 2012)

@BD,KC I also have "insomnia" (read: the internet)

Morning, guys. I feel incredible. Damn. Can't remember ever feeling this happy. Also hoping some of my stuff comes in today, been waiting on some packages. Yaaay.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 20, 2012)

Morning to ya fellow MAFIA 

Note 10.1 comes tomorrow 
Pics/Review Comes Wednesday :victory:

Classes start WED!!! 


How is everyone?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Morning to ya fellow MAFIA
> 
> Note 10.1 comes tomorrow
> Pics/Review Comes Wednesday :victory:
> ...

Click to collapse



Perfect weather, happy to be at work, feeling great.  

All lies.


I want to be in bed.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Perfect weather, happy to be at work, feeling great.
> 
> All lies.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LULZ!!

Ya if i didn't have tomorrow to look forward to i would be in a very bad mood. I am in a bad mood but it helps that tomorrow is a good day 

GF and I are having problems 

---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 AM ----------

YAY my note 10.1 was delivered early!!!

Along with my car dock for my nexus!! :laugh:

Review and Pics Tomorrow or maybe tonight!!!


----------



## trell959 (Aug 20, 2012)

Note to self: Do NOT teach someone how to drive stick in YOUR car.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Note to self: Do NOT teach someone how to drive stick in YOUR car.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Like the smell of dat burnt clutch latrell?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 20, 2012)

Sonic's Cherry Limeade. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sonic's Cherry Limeade. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bragger 

I'm sitting in 95 degree heat with dry mouth.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 20, 2012)

My poor note 10.1 just sitting on my door step waiting for me. :crying:


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> My poor note 10.1 just sitting on my door step waiting for me. :crying:

Click to collapse



Not if I get it first

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> My poor note 10.1 just sitting on my door step waiting for me. :crying:

Click to collapse



Working ? Also congrats 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 20, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Working ? Also congrats
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yep  And thanks I am so excited my first TABLET!! I never though I would buy one but after seeing the specs on it and the s pen. I had to!! 

@watt LOL how long is the plane ride over here?  You don't know where I sent it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yep  And thanks I am so excited my first TABLET!! I never though I would buy one but after seeing the specs on it and the s pen. I had to!!
> 
> @watt LOL how long is the plane ride over here?  You don't know where I sent it

Click to collapse



Well its an awesome tab , I was playing with a friends notes s pen and its awesome ...  drew a great picture to set as his wallpaper... XD

Also... expencove car .... 



Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 20, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 20, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Well its an awesome tab , I was playing with a friends notes s pen and its awesome ...  drew a great picture to set as his wallpaper... XD
> 
> Also... expencove car ....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man i can't figure out what type of car that is by looking at it? 

Looks kinda like Nissan 350z  or a Lamborghini? 

---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------

BD what is up?

Also why are all your pictures sideways? 

Also which bird is that?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Man i can't figure out what type of car that is by looking at it?
> 
> Looks kinda like Nissan 350z  or a Lamborghini?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This picture may help  


&hey BD 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 20, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> This picture may help
> 
> 
> &hey BD
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



 BUCATI!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> BUCATI!!!

Click to collapse



Yup  another one turned up after I took the photo , 2 mil £ worth of cars in 2 spaces  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 PM ----------

And these lol  can't tell if they're actual tpb stuff 







Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 20, 2012)

I am reading up on rooting my note 10.1,   Seems easy enough just trying to confirm it working ok with everyone that did it. :laugh:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2012)

Good luck man... also rooting it fist thing?, sweeet xD 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Man i can't figure out what type of car that is by looking at it?
> 
> Looks kinda like Nissan 350z  or a Lamborghini?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey David
That's moon-doggie. Snowflake's (not so) loyal assistant.
Idk why they are sideways. Tapatalk sucks?
Hey Maxey
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Aug 20, 2012)

Sigh. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 20, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good luck man... also rooting it fist thing?, sweeet xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yep, I need to get rid of bloatware,ads and want my sixaxis app to work 

Then just have to wait for some custom roms with mods 

We already have 2 CM maintainers, and a few other developers that have the device and are going to make roms for it 

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Hey David
> That's moon-doggie. Snowflake's (not so) loyal assistant.
> Idk why they are sideways. Tapatalk sucks?
> Hey Maxey
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hmm, how new is he/she?

Haven't met him/her.

Nice to meet you moon-doggie


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yep, I need to get rid of bloatware,ads and want my sixaxis app to work
> 
> Then just have to wait for some custom roms with mods
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Moon-Doggie is about six months old. I've had him for four and a half months. He's a funny little kamikaze bird.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Moon-Doggie is about six months old. I've had him for four and a half months. He's a funny little kamikaze bird.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Kamikaze bird 


Hi trell whats up/wrong?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 20, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Kamikaze bird
> 
> 
> Hi trell whats up/wrong?

Click to collapse



He leaps across his cage and jumps off of Sparky (Sparky is 5'11  )

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He leaps across his cage and jumps off of Sparky (Sparky is 5'11  )
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Does he have clipped wings?  I assume. So he just falls


----------



## trell959 (Aug 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Kamikaze bird
> 
> 
> Hi trell whats up/wrong?

Click to collapse



Eh same old. What about you? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Does he have clipped wings?  I assume. So he just falls

Click to collapse



No. They are clipped (but growing back)...He can fly a little....still likes to jump though.

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Eh same old. What about you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



School starts wed.. note 10.1 is at my door step and I am stuck at work. Other then that same old stuff 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> No. They are clipped (but growing back)...He can fly a little....still likes to jump though.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



Oh that is funny u should take a video and share it some time 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> School starts wed.. note 10.1 is at my door step and I am stuck at work. Other then that same old stuff
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok. Will do. 

Snowflake approved this message.

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------







Moon-doggie trying to jail break the parakeets....
Troublemaker. 
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. Will do.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LULZ i heard jailbreak and though of an apple


----------



## trell959 (Aug 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> School starts wed.. note 10.1 is at my door step and I am stuck at work. Other then that same old stuff
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Didn't I convince you to get a Note 10.1 over the Nexus 7?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 21, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Looks good!  Each one you do gets better and better.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 21, 2012)

Guys, it just occurred to me that I have two android devices and both are unrooted.

The hell is wrong with me?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Guys, it just occurred to me that I have two android devices and both are unrooted.
> 
> The hell is wrong with me?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Well, I've got 2 android devices and 1 isn't rooted. So at least I'm half way there.

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## boborone (Aug 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzZHJwqegYo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## trell959 (Aug 21, 2012)

Every fight I have with my mother seems to gets worse and worse.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzZHJwqegYo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Click to collapse



Say it ain't so!

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Every fight I have with my mother seems to gets worse and worse.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm sorry to hear that 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Aug 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Say it ain't so!
> 
> Sent from your mom.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No more.............no less.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> No more.............no less.

Click to collapse



I saw the song title and I was like "whaaaaat????"

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Aug 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Every fight I have with my mother seems to gets worse and worse.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're getting older and she's loosing her baby.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> You're getting older and she's loosing her baby.

Click to collapse



That's a damn good point 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## boborone (Aug 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's a damn good point
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



He just started senior year of High School. She seeing her lil boy all grown up. Makes her sad.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> He just started senior year of High School. She seeing her lil boy all grown up. Makes her sad.

Click to collapse



Damn, I don't know he was that young.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 21, 2012)

What's poppin', mafia? Hopefully caps within asses.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 21, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> What's poppin', mafia? Hopefully caps within asses.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Just maintaining a steady buzz...watching True Romance 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just maintaining a steady buzz...watching True Romance
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Throw some over here, man. I could use it.

Why is it all these girls have feelings for me and that I meet /that girl/ and now all the others are hurt becuase of it

sigh

F*ckin' feelings, man.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Throw some over here, man. I could use it.
> 
> Why is it all these girls have feelings for me and that I meet /that girl/ and now all the others are hurt becuase of it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can't please all of the people all of the time. You can only please some of the people some of the time.

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You can't please all of the people all of the time. You can only please some of the people some of the time.
> 
> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



A good point, I suppose. And I'm happy with this girl. Like, /the/ girl. F*ck the others if they're hurt from that, I'm happy, she's happy, this feels good.

When did the mafia become "Alex's emotional support thread"? Oops

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> A good point, I suppose. And I'm happy with this girl. Like, /the/ girl. F*ck the others if they're hurt from that, I'm happy, she's happy, this feels good.
> 
> When did the mafia become "Alex's emotional support thread"? Oops
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



As you said, f*ck what the others think. Life's too short to be concentrating on what other people want instead of thinking about your own happiness.

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 21, 2012)

On a positive note, wrote the girl a small, like... essay, I guess? About how perfect she is and how much I love her etc etc

And I quote, "Teared up, squealed, smiled, and squeezed my pillow harder than I ever have."

My heart <3

OKAY I'M DONE BEING A F*CKING SAP

MANLY SH*T

WHOO

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 21, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> A good point, I suppose. And I'm happy with this girl. Like, /the/ girl. F*ck the others if they're hurt from that, I'm happy, she's happy, this feels good.
> 
> When did the mafia become "Alex's emotional support thread"? Oops
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Quit whining and share my joy.





Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 02:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 AM ----------

So pissed.  Conan locked the confession thread.  Unreal.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Guess I'll post in here then considering idiots got the confessions thread closed down :banghead:

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Guess I'll post in here then considering idiots got the confessions thread closed down :banghead:
> 
> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



I didn't see any objectional posts in that thread.  ****ing bullsgit.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

This pic comes to mind, although too late to post it there.





Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I didn't see any objectional posts in that thread.  ****ing bullsgit.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



neither did I...  he shoulda took my last post up with me...  an infraction...  and infracted breton for thoroughly flaming me...   Conan, I'll accept a ban...  I'll just get my roms from the developer...  it'll be reopened tomorrow...  my 10th sense says it....


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Vacations are over 
and I just found out that I didn't pass a bunch of classes    

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Vacations are over
> and I just found out that I didn't pass a bunch of classes
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express

Click to collapse



Double unlucky man  
That sucks,  retake?

Also afternoon 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Double unlucky man
> That sucks,  retake?
> 
> Also afternoon
> ...

Click to collapse



I need to take the exams again in September,  so not much of a problem.
afternoon 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 21, 2012)

Me gusta 






Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 21, 2012)

Typing with my logitecch tablet keyboard and using my mouse too. YAY mini computer on my note 10.1  

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 21, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Hey skinny!!! :laugh:

Whats up, my note 10.1 is so awesome!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey skinny!!! :laugh:
> 
> Whats up, my note 10.1 is so awesome!!!

Click to collapse



I'm gonna go check one out today!  

Sent from your mom.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Me gusta
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't see the "Troll Hub" widget


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I don't see the "Troll Hub" widget

Click to collapse



Its still in development 

M_T_M !! How goes it my friend? 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Its still in development
> 
> M_T_M !! How goes it my friend?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



It's going mate...just returning from my vacations to beautiful Destin, Fl :cyclops:

Also...just watched yet another review on the El Guero canelo's dogs and I feel tempted to send you teh money so you can fed ex them to me


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> It's going mate...just returning from my vacations to beautiful Destin, Fl :cyclops:
> 
> Also...just watched yet another review on the El Guero canelo's dogs and I feel tempted to send you teh money so you can fed ex them to me

Click to collapse



How do I ship it? Zip lock? Also my classes start tomorrow only 2 then in October my third one starts I am so relieved that I have that separated like that 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 21, 2012)

Snowflake.
Approves.
Of.
Drinking.
On.
The.
Deck.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> How do I ship it? Zip lock? Also my classes start tomorrow only 2 then in October my third one starts I am so relieved that I have that separated like that
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Go to Guero canelo
buy 4 dogs and ask for every single ingredient separate
No ketchup, mustard or mayo for obvious reason
freeze everything
buy a small piece of dry ice
place on smallest ice chest you can find
Ship first thing over night
???
PROFIT!!!


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 21, 2012)

Today's fun project of the day. I got hired to work on this for a friend of mine. F*cking ribbon cables.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Go to Guero canelo
> buy 4 dogs and ask for every single ingredient separate
> No ketchup, mustard or mayo for obvious reason
> freeze everything
> ...

Click to collapse



Send me money for the postage,hot dogs and dry ice and baggies 

I will send them if you send me money


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Send me money for the postage,hot dogs and dry ice and baggies
> 
> I will send them if you send me money

Click to collapse



I need the total from you, you fantastic troll! 
I have no idea about how much any of these items cost in your anti-immigrant town  :silly:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I need the total from you, you fantastic troll!
> I have no idea about how much any of these items cost in your anti-immigrant town  :silly:

Click to collapse



Lol so I will check those rates 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 21, 2012)

Mafia is dead and I am FOREVERALONE.JPG :crying:


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Mafia is dead and I am FOREVERALONE.JPG :crying:

Click to collapse



Let it die and remain alone 
PROFIT??

This signature makes more sense than yours....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Let it die and remain alone
> PROFIT??
> 
> This signature makes more sense than yours....

Click to collapse



You ruined that already when you posted


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 21, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> You ruined that already when you posted

Click to collapse





This signature makes more sense than yours....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1274254
> 
> This signature makes more sense than yours....

Click to collapse



edit pic removed


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi.
Finally getting around to updating Sparky's Galaxy Tab 10.1 (1st Gen) to ICS....
The work of a geek in a non geek world is never done....:beer:
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

---------- Post added at 06:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:57 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> U Jelly of this:

Click to collapse



Nope. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> Nope.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 22, 2012)

Just got this case for my S2 





Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just got this case for my S2
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Notbad.jpg 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium



Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Notbad.jpg
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey bd can you take my screenshot pic out of your post please?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey bd can you take my screenshot pic out of your post please?

Click to collapse



What are talking about? The quote that I quoted of yours? Why?
I took a pic of a case I bought in my last post but that didn't show. Your screen shot isn't there either. 
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> What are talking about? The quote that I quoted of yours? Why?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I think so, I that's the one he removed,  idk why. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 22, 2012)

The Mafia is so deeeead. Where've you guys been?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 22, 2012)

At least you're part of the Mafia 

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 22, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> The Mafia is so deeeead. Where've you guys been?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Been here a long-ass time, too! Seen a lot of dark things.

MTM killed a man with his ban hammer. Spilled his brains.

Babydoll had her birds peck a man to death.

Husam played his guitar. (It's dark because he sucks. I KID, I KID)

And then there was Bananaman. He was the king. The don to end all dons. The man. Never did find out where he went, so elusive.

Dark things, man. They'll mess with your mind.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm impervious to it cause my minds dark and twisted as it is 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 22, 2012)

Do dee do dee do

Sent from your mom.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 22, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Aug 22, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Been here a long-ass time, too! Seen a lot of dark things.
> 
> MTM killed a man with his ban hammer. Spilled his brains.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



he's in irc

twitch

got off xda for school


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> he's in irc
> 
> twitch
> 
> got off xda for school

Click to collapse



Which IRC channel? I should check it out sometime.

Got off XDA for school? Man, that sh*t seems backwards. I'd use this place to enforce my schoolwork!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Which IRC channel? I should check it out sometime.
> 
> Got off XDA for school? Man, that sh*t seems backwards. I'd use this place to enforce my schoolwork!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



xda_ot
And
GliSviluppatori

Like in op. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RcrdBrt (Aug 22, 2012)

Uhuhuh


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 22, 2012)

Who let kidcarter in? 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 22, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Who let kidcarter in?
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Nice 

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Nice
> 
> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



lmao xxD



dexter93 said:


> Who let kidcarter in?
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Not your Capo  

They decided a while ago  he's a good member... what do ya say don? xD
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> he's a good member...
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I approve of this message 

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just cause BD ain't here, I approve this message
> 
> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



Hey! What did I tell you about stealing SNOWFLAKE'S line?!?! She will be very angry when I tell her. 

On another note.
That pretty brass cage that snowflake had....
It turned out the cage had zinc in it. (I even asked before I bought it if it had lead or zinc in the coating.... Damn liars! 
ZINC IS BAD FOR BIRDS!
I noticed She was walking stiffly last night. I realized that she either had zinc poisoning (very common in birds) or a small stroke (common in female cockatiels)
I rushed her to oradell animal hospital (they have great avian specialists) and they took a box shot (an x-ray in a small box) and a lead and zinc test. We confirmed the presence of zinc in her system. She will be at oradell until Fri/Sat morning getting two shots a day to bind the particles in her gullet and then bulk fiber and fluids under the skin (an IV for birds) to remove them.
Please wish that Snowflake gets better fast. Thank you.  
Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey! What did I tell you about stealing SNOWFLAKE'S line?!?! She will be very angry when I tell her.
> 
> On another note.
> That pretty brass cage that snowflake had....
> ...

Click to collapse



It's cool though because...






Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope snowflake gets better soon BD  unlucky 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It's cool though because...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You just wait until Snowflake is better. 




She will deal with you accordingly. 
Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 22, 2012)

Get well soon Snowflake 
Am I in the clear now? 

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Get well soon Snowflake
> Am I in the clear now?
> 
> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



Maybe.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Maybe.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse







Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 22, 2012)

Meanwhile....
Here's Moon-Doggie keeping an eye on you....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2012)

Sup trel 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Aug 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup trel
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What's up Max? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 22, 2012)

4.05PM bump :thumbup:

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## trell959 (Aug 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> 4.05PM bump :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



It's 8 here 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It's 8 here
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Valid bump is still valid.

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meanwhile....
> Here's Moon-Doggie keeping an eye on you....
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He's blushing.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's up Max?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not alot man, Decided if you'll go for a gopro?


Also hey, and lol skinny xD it does 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 22, 2012)

What I put to Keith Lemon the other day. I got a lot of hate for this LOL





Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2012)

Lmao xD

Hes hillarious though xD a tw** but hillarious xD

Seen the ad for his film? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't personally find him funny to be honest. I prefer dark humour from Frankie Boyle and Jimmy Carr. Even one liners from Milton Jones. But not him :/

And yeah I have. It looks like it'd be good because of all the names in it, but not tempted to watch it.

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I don't personally find him funny to be honest. I prefer dark humour from Frankie Boyle and Jimmy Carr. Even one liners from Milton Jones. But not him :/
> 
> And yeah I have. It looks like it'd be good because of all the names in it, but not tempted to watch it.
> 
> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



Jimmy Carr signed my HTC hero when I had it 
They're also good thoughxD

 loads and loads of names,   ill probably watch it though ;D

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 22, 2012)

NICE xD
The only celeb I've had anything signed from was a mix tape from rapper Lethal Bizzle. Living in Coventry, I don't see celebs too often. They're always too busy going to Brum 

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> NICE xD
> The only celeb I've had anything signed from was a mix tape from rapper Lethal Bizzle. Living in Coventry, I don't see celebs too often. They're always too busy going to Brum
> 
> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



XD sweet 

But brum?  http://www.brum.tv 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD sweet
> 
> But brum?  http://www.brum.tv
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I wish it was that Brum. Unfortunately, it's just Birmingham.

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 22, 2012)

Woke up at 1100. Went to bed at... uh... I think it was 0630? Sh*t. Oops.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I wish it was that Brum. Unfortunately, it's just Birmingham.
> 
> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



Ahhhhhh lols 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------




obsidianchao said:


> Woke up at 1100. Went to bed at... uh... I think it was 0630? Sh*t. Oops.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Plenty of sleep then 



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 22, 2012)

@Max So much sleep, man, I feel absolutely refreshed! /sarcasm

Got another fightstick coming in today to work on. This one is for myself. I'll take pictures for you guys once I strip it bare.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## trell959 (Aug 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not alot man, Decided if you'll go for a gopro?
> 
> 
> Also hey, and lol skinny xD it does
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm getting one. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------

Running touchwiz for the first time ever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> @Max So much sleep, man, I feel absolutely refreshed! /sarcasm
> 
> Got another fightstick coming in today to work on. This one is for myself. I'll take pictures for you guys once I strip it bare.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



lol  glad your so refreshed awesome man, :d



trell959 said:


> Yeah, I'm getting one.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yeah, I'm getting one.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Go pro camera?  Looks cool
> 
> Also EWW i hate TW however the tablet version on my note 10.1 isnt too bad

Click to collapse



Hows the tab man? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hows the tab man?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Awesome but still need to root it. We already got a software update. But still ICS. 

But stock it is still awesome and fast!! This thing has awesome speakers on it it. In the front!

Anyway I love it and hopefully be rooting it tonight. If the root method is compatible with the new firmware.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Awesome but still need to root it. We already got a software update. But still ICS.
> 
> But stock it is still awesome and fast!! This thing has awesome speakers on it it. In the front!
> 
> Anyway I love it and hopefully be rooting it tonight. If the root method is compatible with the new firmware.

Click to collapse



Sweeet  also.. front speakers.... that.. is a good idea 
Didn't realise it had Ics,  I don't really notice too much difference between em though  to be fair 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweeet  also.. front speakers.... that.. is a good idea
> Didn't realise it had Ics,  I don't really notice too much difference between em though  to be fair
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya its not just there are a couple things i like from JB. But this tablet is so nice. I would recommend it. Its faster then my old computer with its quad core proccesor and 2gb of ram my old hp is dual and 2gb of ram lol

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol  sweet  ttapatalk wont let me quote 
Hows the pen?




Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------

JustFound my USB in the wash... and my otg cable ..... ('_______')

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lol  sweet  ttapatalk wont let me quote
> Hows the pen?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its pretty nice and I can notes with it and it is very accurate and fast 

Plus i can set my palm on it without it recognizing it as writing


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Its pretty nice and I can notes with it and it is very accurate and fast
> 
> Plus i can set my palm on it without it recognizing it as writing

Click to collapse



Oh wow that's pretty cool..olso you missed my edit 

I ffound my USB and otg cable in the wash.. reckon I should let it dry before I try (lol) ... but ('___')

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh wow that's pretty cool..olso you missed my edit
> 
> I ffound my USB and otg cable in the wash.. reckon I should let it dry before I try (lol) ... but ('___')
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sucks  must of left them in your pant pocket from taking it somewhere? Also did u ever get an hdtv adapter i got mine yesterday for my note i can't wait to see my tablet on the big screen and get sixaxis up and running on it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Sucks  must of left them in your pant pocket from taking it somewhere? Also did u ever get an hdtv adapter i got mine yesterday for my note i can't wait to see my tablet on the big screen and get sixaxis up and running on it

Click to collapse



It does  & Nope my pants don't have pockets  my trousers do though..  xD

I havent no,  I can't get the sixaxis program to recognise my controllers anymore to get them working with my n7  

Tell us how it shows up on the screen  does it display at the tablets res I'm guessing?  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> It does  & Nope my pants don't have pockets  my trousers do though..  xD
> 
> I havent no,  I can't get the sixaxis program to recognise my controllers anymore to get them working with my n7
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I assume, will let you know when I try. Also do u have the latest sixaxis update that supports jelly bean? 

Did u repair the controller with your N7?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I assume, will let you know when I try. Also do u have the latest sixaxis update that supports jelly bean?
> 
> Did u repair the controller with your N7?

Click to collapse



The problem. Is on the PC side of thingswhen I plug it into change the controller pair address thingy it doesn't recognise it yet windows does  also thanks 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> The problem. Is on the PC side of thingswhen I plug it into change the controller pair address thingy it doesn't recognise it yet windows does  also thanks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pair with the OTG cable


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Pair with the OTG cable

Click to collapse



Can I do that....?!  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 22, 2012)

Going to work. Save me ;-;

Also, that new project stick came in today. And it's a mess. Looks like I bit off more than I can chew. Getting some help from another community, so hopefully this doesn't turn out disastrous.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Going to work. Save me ;-;
> 
> Also, that new project stick came in today. And it's a mess. Looks like I bit off more than I can chew. Getting some help from another community, so hopefully this doesn't turn out disastrous.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Unlucky. ,  I was going to ask this eatlirr, but what is project stick? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2012)

hi
bye


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yeah, I'm getting one.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But, why??? 
Oh well.....





Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hi
> bye

Click to collapse



Bye 


Also lol BD ,  hows Snowflake been? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Bye
> 
> 
> Also lol BD ,  hows Snowflake been?
> ...

Click to collapse



I brought her some of her favorite foods,(fruit pellets, organic seed mix, a soft fruit and grain bar made for birds). 
Apparently, even birds don't like hospital food. 
So, now she's eating better and the zinc level in her blood has decreased slightly. Yay!
Thank you for asking. 
Snowflake (and I) appreciate your concern. :thumbup:
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Can I do that....?!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya just plug the controller into the otg and plug into your nexus then goto the sixaxis app and click pair controller


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 22, 2012)

Awesome, I am coming down with a serious cold. 

Cold Sweat - check
Stuffed up head - check
Sore throat - check


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Awesome, I am coming down with a serious cold.
> 
> Cold Sweat - check
> Stuffed up head - check
> Sore throat - check

Click to collapse



Drink some NyQuil and head to bed - check

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Drink some NyQuil and head to bed - check
> 
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



I took some NyQuil pills. I don't do liquid medicine.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I took some NyQuil pills. I don't do liquid medicine.

Click to collapse



Ok.
Take some NyQuil PILLS and head to bed - check.
Better?

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Awesome, I am coming down with a serious cold.
> 
> Cold Sweat - check
> Stuffed up head - check
> Sore throat - check

Click to collapse



Welcome to my world...Teh flu got to me :crying:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Awesome, I am coming down with a serious cold.
> 
> Cold Sweat - check
> Stuffed up head - check
> Sore throat - check

Click to collapse




M_T_M said:


> Welcome to my world...Teh flu got to me :crying:

Click to collapse







Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 22, 2012)

Look what I got from one of my half sisters She makes jewelry
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Also, Snowflake is improving
Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 23, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



You been hanging out with tally foreman?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol  glad your so refreshed awesome man, :d
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course







davidrules7778 said:


> Go pro camera?  Looks cool
> 
> Also EWW i hate TW however the tablet version on my note 10.1 isnt too bad

Click to collapse




Yeah, I'm getting one to record my races. Trying to see where I can get faster 






Babydoll25 said:


> But, why???
> Oh well.....
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just wanted to try the 4.0.4 update. Touchwiz isn't that bad guys 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Unlucky. ,  I was going to ask this eatlirr, but what is project stick?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I bought an arcade stick made for PS3 that I'm converting to 360.

Whoever the hell made this PCB is a sick, twisted bastard. THIS ISN'T HOW YOU DO IT FJSNNFNSJFJDNGMKD NO

GUYS

YOU DON'T PUT A NON-REMOVABLE METAL PIECE OVER YOUR PCB TO "PROTECT IT" AND THEREFORE DENY ANY ACCESS TO THE WIRING

I HATE YOU

okay I'm done now

What's up, Mafia?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## huggs (Aug 23, 2012)

Quiet night here. Usually there's at least a couple of chicks at the house pullin dates or making deals, but they must have better places to be tonight. Fine by me, I'm tired and I don't feel like having to oversee a bunch of crap and be social with a bunch of people tonight. Maybe I'll get to bed before the sun comes up for a change.


----------



## boborone (Aug 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Welcome to my world...Teh flu got to me :crying:

Click to collapse



You got the west Nile. Have you seen a doc?

---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------

Trell, you still rocking the hello kitty bike? I'm thinking of painting mine black with some neon purple. A purple that pops out kind of color.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 23, 2012)

What the hell everyone?!?  


Boborone, I miss you, no homo.

RIP animated break.

trell, David, you guys have been keeping the thread somewhat current.

 Watt...I just hope you're OK.

BabyDoll/Snowflake, I sure hope things are OK in the birdhouse.

Damn
......





No one checks in much anymore.





I won't have that.







We are the goddamned mafia.







Act like it.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2012)

Morning Skinny, I see what you mean  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Morning Skinny, I see what you mean
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Seriously.  Sorry for not mentioning you.  You have kept things going recently.

But seriously.....whatever happened to Rich (animated break)??

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Seriously.  Sorry for not mentioning you.  You have kept things going recently.
> 
> But seriously.....whatever happened to Rich (animated break)??
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Cheers 
I'm not to sure,  there is quite a few members in the OP which I haven't seen in months, maybe we should start to have a clear out  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Cheers
> I'm not to sure,  there is quite a few members in the OP which I haven't seen in months, maybe we should start to have a clear out
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Shame.  Rich seemed cool. And he came in here like a bulldozer, became a member, then disappeared.

Mafia purge, new titles are in order.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Shame.  Rich seemed cool. And he came in here like a bulldozer, became a member, then disappeared.
> 
> Mafia purge, new titles are in order.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Yeah,

Now we need Dex on to decide what changes  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah,
> 
> Now we need Dex on to decide what changes
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He never granted me my requested title.  Possibly because I haven't been here long.  But damn. My post/thanks should add up to something.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> He never granted me my requested title.  Possibly because I haven't been here long.  But damn. My post/thanks should add up to something.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Haha yeah I think it should,that's a huge amount of thanks! xD

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha yeah I think it should,that's a huge amount of thanks! xD
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have no idea what happened with my thank meter.  I do keep track, but it seems high.  I do post some awesome sh*t though.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I have no idea what happened with my thank meter.  I do keep track, but it seems high.  I do post some awesome sh*t though.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



XD lol true  but that's like a thanks every 2 posts you do xD

also .. I'm one off of 500 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD lol true  but that's like a thanks every 2 posts you do xD
> 
> also .. I'm one off of 500
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're welcome.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2012)

Cheers man! 

Also brb 


Edit
Back 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 23, 2012)

Talking to Daisy on Skype. Been in this call for five hours.

I'm feeling feelings, guys. I love this damn girl.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2012)

Five hours...... 

awesome thoigh  dude!  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 23, 2012)

This feels incredible. How wonderful. <3

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2012)

Awesome man 

If I wasn't on holiday idve gotten my results today,

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> He never granted me my requested title.  Possibly because I haven't been here long.  But damn. My post/thanks should add up to something.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I don't think he denied you. (If that was the case Dex would've told you why, and I honestly don't think he would anyway)  I think He forgot. Remember, he's done A LOT of work in/on HTC forums/phones and probably gets swamped with PMs from n00bs who don't read and can't comprehend simple, straightforward instructions. 







obsidianchao said:


> This feels incredible. How wonderful. <3
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



I'm happy for you Alex. 


Update:
So, Snowflake is slowly improving. We are at the halfway point in treatment. She should only get better, and it should happen quickly now. (It's just the way birds physiology seems to work, early treatment shows small signs, the longer you treat the faster they respond, with bigger results) not to mention she is being given fluids and fiber to remove the zinc particles from her system.
I've just been swamped with work, my mom and Snowflake. I don't have time to breathe anymore. 

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2012)

Glad Snowflakes is getting better BD  new cage needed I'm guessing?
And that sucks about all the busy-ness, you deserve more time 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Glad Snowflakes is getting better BD  new cage needed I'm guessing?
> And that sucks about all the busy-ness, you deserve more time
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes. I'm looking at new cages now. I'm getting her a slightly bigger cage made by the same company that makes Moon-Doggie's and Snuffy's (and Crackers  ) cages. I've bought cages from that CO. for years and never had a problem.....and yeah, need more time. Sigh.
How's France and your vacation?

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. I'm looking at new cages now. I'm getting her a slightly bigger cage made by the same company that makes Moon-Doggie's and Snuffy's (and Crackers  ) cages. I've bought cages from that CO. for years and never had a problem.....and yeah, need more time. Sigh.
> How's France and your vacation?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



Ah sweet  Good luck in the hunt  
Its great thanks!  but as above if I was in England I would be getting exam results today 
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah sweet  Good luck in the hunt
> Its great thanks!  but as above if I was in England I would be getting exam results today
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You'll get great marks on that/those exams. I just know you will. 

Snowflake approved this message.

---------- Post added at 06:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 AM ----------

Btw.... How do you like the Nexus 7?

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 23, 2012)

Haha thanks Bd! I hope so 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 AM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Btw.... How do you like the Nexus 7?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



I've got the raised screen issue on the left side but it doesn't bother me too much, other than that its awesome! And well worth it for the money 



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 AM ----------

Also imma be off now, ill be back later  seeya

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 23, 2012)

never thought I'd deal with kanging stuff etc... The misunderstandings that can be caused are unimaginable. You tell someone that if he likes to use your stuff as a base, he must take off your project's name and anything related to you, and people think that you've gone apple-like frenzy and that you want him to die in hell


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> never thought I'd deal with kanging stuff etc... The misunderstandings that can be caused are unimaginable. You tell someone that if he likes to use your stuff as a base, he must take off your project's name and anything related to you, and people think that you've gone apple-like frenzy and that you want him to die in hell

Click to collapse



I've seen threads locked and all kinds of butt hurt over stuff like that. Your request is perfectly reasonable. Too bad you can't just ignore all of it.

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## huggs (Aug 23, 2012)

Morning, mafia
I was asleep before 1am
It's strange waking up in the morning like a normal person
Police shift change is round 5am so usually I don't get to bed til 5:30 or 6 once everybody's gone
I got my night of peace and quiet, so my guess is tonight will be busy


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've seen threads locked and all kinds of butt hurt over stuff like that. Your request is perfectly reasonable. Too bad you can't just ignore all of it.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



Hey BD

how's snowflake doing?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> He never granted me my requested title.  Possibly because I haven't been here long.  But damn. My post/thanks should add up to something.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



A true Don never forgets 

he just might be "busy" to write it down. Your title was approved since day 1. You deserve it 
(check the OP)

also, I'll be doing some changes in the OP. Anyone would like to inform me about new members that aren't listed and/or rank requests?


----------



## huggs (Aug 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> A true Don never forgets
> 
> he just might be "busy" to write it down. Your title was approved since day 1. You deserve it
> (check the OP)
> ...

Click to collapse



Just noticed I'm listed under 'retired'
Can I be unretired or thrown a proper retirement party complete with gold watch? :silly:


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 23, 2012)

huggs said:


> Just noticed I'm listed under 'retired'
> Can I be unretired or thrown a proper retirement party complete with gold watch? :silly:

Click to collapse



retired means that you havent been posting lately. If you intend to stay around, then I'll be glad to change it


----------



## huggs (Aug 23, 2012)

I always intend to post, but I either get busy, or don't have anything worth saying. Too bad there's not a semi-retired section lol


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 23, 2012)

huggs said:


> I always intend to post, but I either get busy, or don't have anything worth saying. Too bad there's not a semi-retired section lol

Click to collapse



just say hi 
welcome back


----------



## boborone (Aug 23, 2012)

I post. I post. Don't ban me.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> I post. I post. Don't ban me.

Click to collapse



where are those pics? I'm still waiting


----------



## boborone (Aug 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> where are those pics? I'm still waiting

Click to collapse



........uhmmmm. my dog ate em


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> A true Don never forgets
> 
> he just might be "busy" to write it down. Your title was approved since day 1. You deserve it
> (check the OP)
> ...

Click to collapse



Absolutely *****in.  You rock Dex!  Thank you.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 23, 2012)

Morning, Mafia.

Er. Afternoon. Oops.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey BD
> 
> how's snowflake doing?

Click to collapse



She's doing better. Thanks for asking.
I'm on my way to visit her now. 
(yaaaaaaaay snowflakeyyyyyyyyyy!)
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> She's doing better. Thanks for asking.
> I'm on my way to visit her now.
> (yaaaaaaaay snowflakeyyyyyyyyyy!)
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Glad she's getting better 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> She's doing better. Thanks for asking.
> I'm on my way to visit her now.
> (yaaaaaaaay snowflakeyyyyyyyyyy!)
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wait, what did I miss??  What happened to snowflake?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 23, 2012)

I am one again a noob  soft bricked my note lol bit I know how to recover it 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I am one again a noob  soft bricked my note lol bit I know how to recover it
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Maybe check your keyboard as well, make sure it's working.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I am one again a noob  soft bricked my note lol bit I know how to recover it
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Heeeey hussam..long time no see.....wait a minute, you are not hussam!!!   

Y U COPY HUSSAM??? :cyclops:


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wait, what did I miss??  What happened to snowflake?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Zinc poisoning, iirc. I think that was it. Some sort of metal that's bad for birds, at least.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 23, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Zinc poisoning, iirc. I think that was it. Some sort of metal that's bad for birds, at least.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Eesh poor thing.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What the hell everyone?!?
> 
> 
> Boborone, I miss you, no homo.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm cool man. Thanks. Um. I got top honors, certified and perfect attendance in my first session at my school. That counts for something right?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wait, what did I miss??  What happened to snowflake?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Zinc poisoning. 
She's in Oradell animal hospital. She should be home tomorrow night or saturday. (yay) 
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 PM ----------







Just cuz I miss Snowflake....
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Aug 23, 2012)

I haven't been posting here as often because of school 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I haven't been posting here as often because of school
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Same case with me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## huggs (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm making an effort to post more now.
Don't wanna be retired twice :silly:


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 23, 2012)

Moon-Doggie just HAD to dump everything out of the bowl on the playset and then push the bowl over the side. 
Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 24, 2012)

BUMP!

I really like my economics teacher. She runs Android, uses Google+ to inform us of our homework, and all of our writing homework is to be submitted through Google Drive, or with paper if you don't have a computer


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 24, 2012)

Yay! I'm in xD
On that note, does anyone watch the series Torchwood?

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## trell959 (Aug 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yay! I'm in xD
> On that note, does anyone watch the series Torchwood?
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!

Click to collapse



No.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------

Hey Dex, I want a promotion.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 24, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Brings me back to Geography class. My teacher had us trace a map of the US and I remember seeing the man, didn't notice the fried chicken though.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 24, 2012)

Anyone here use DSPManager? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 24, 2012)

Just testing a pic upload.   Tapatalk has been failing me all day.








Just as I thought.  Dammit.

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Anyone here use DSPManager?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its installed, but no.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just testing a pic upload.   Tapatalk has been failing me all day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just testing a pic upload.   Tapatalk has been failing me all day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still is.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey Trell, guess what car I just bought today!?!


----------



## trell959 (Aug 24, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hey Trell, guess what car I just bought today!?!

Click to collapse



If you say S2000....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> If you say S2000....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Think Toyota working with Subaru....


----------



## trell959 (Aug 24, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Think Toyota working with Subaru....

Click to collapse



Damn!!!!! How do you like it?? FR-S!!!!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Damn!!!!! How do you like it?? FR-S!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's pimp! I test drove an orange one to make sure I like it, my dark grey one comes in either Sunday or Monday!


----------



## trell959 (Aug 24, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> It's pimp! I test drove an orange one to make sure I like it, my dark grey one comes in either Sunday or Monday!

Click to collapse



Awesome man! Here , both the Brz and frs have been sold out? 6 speed? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Awesome man! Here , both the Brz and frs have been sold out? 6 speed?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You know it! Dude I had to drive all over Atlanta to find a dealership that had a manual in stock. Everywhere except for one dealer was backordered by a few weeks to a few months. I couldn't find a BRZ at all but I lucked out and got the FR-S. These are going to be the LONGEST few days ever!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 24, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Still is.

Click to collapse



I even cleared the app cache and all app data....still not working.  I really don't want another app involved just for hosting.  I'll just wait a while and see what happens.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 24, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> You know it! Dude I had to drive all over Atlanta to find a dealership that had a manual in stock. Everywhere except for one dealer was backordered by a few weeks to a few months. I couldn't find a BRZ at all but I lucked out and got the FR-S. These are going to be the LONGEST few days ever!

Click to collapse



. There hasn't been an affordable, sporty looking RWD car in a while man, it's an awesome machine. Wait until I get my S2K 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> . There hasn't been an affordable, sporty looking RWD car in a while man, it's an awesome machine. Wait until I get my S2K
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know, it's awesome and these things are selling like hot cakes. When you get the S2K I will have to make the trip to Cali and race you  lol


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 24, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I know, it's awesome and these things are selling like hot cakes. When you get the S2K I will have to make the trip to Cali and race you  lol

Click to collapse



You boost that fr-s or I'm stealing it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 24, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> You boost that fr-s or I'm stealing it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Oh trust me good sir I most assuredly plan on boosting it. The first mod is going to be lowering it though. I can't stand having a noticable gap between my tire and my wheel well.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 24, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Oh trust me good sir I most assuredly plan on boosting it. The first mod is going to be lowering it though. I can't stand having a noticable gap between my tire and my wheel well.

Click to collapse



I plan on boosting the s2k. And boost that frs man. That engine is built for boost.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 24, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Oh trust me good sir I most assuredly plan on boosting it. The first mod is going to be lowering it though. I can't stand having a noticable gap between my tire and my wheel well.

Click to collapse



Slam, exhaust, boost, intake, then tune.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 10:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> I plan on boosting the s2k. And boost that frs man. That engine is built for boost.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its a tweaked N/A ej20. It is supposed to be boosted!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 24, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Slam, exhaust, boost, intake, then tune.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is my mods plan exactly, lol, well minus the intake. The upgraded intake will come with the turbo kit.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 24, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> That is my mods plan exactly, lol, well minus the intake. The upgraded intake will come with the turbo kit.

Click to collapse



I might like trucks but I do know what I'm doing with those engines. ,

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 24, 2012)

Whaddya think, Snowflake?

He's rough around the edges, but he'll treat you like a queen.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Whaddya think, Snowflake?
> 
> He's rough around the edges, but he'll treat you like a queen.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



If only animals could talk. What would all the animals forced to take photos like that say?


----------



## trell959 (Aug 24, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bless you.

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------




063_XOBX said:


> If only animals could talk. What would all the animals forced to take photos like that say?

Click to collapse



Something like "are you f#%king kidding me"

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------

So trell.....that's Galaxy?   Trying to get everyone's pets straight.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 24, 2012)

I broke my charger, and my phone is going to die so I won't be around guys. 

@skinny yeah that's galaxy 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I broke my charger, and my phone is going to die so I won't be around guys.
> 
> @skinny yeah that's galaxy
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I stepped on mine last night.  Broke both prongs right off.  I'm now using the USB plug from my wife's Kindle.  Works great.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 24, 2012)

Been on Skype with Daisy for four hours or so. Again. Oops.

Dammit, guys, I'm in love.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 24, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Been on Skype with Daisy for four hours or so. Again. Oops.
> 
> Dammit, guys, I'm in love.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



It happens.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2012)

Morning 

Congrats obs,  asked her for a date yet?   

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 24, 2012)

Bedtime for bonzo.

G'nite all.

Tag, Max. You're in.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2012)

Lol  Good night xD
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 24, 2012)

Hard to sleep when listening to this.






But I'll try.



Sent from your mom.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2012)

Lmao!  I imagone that's very difficult yes 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Morning
> 
> Congrats obs,  asked her for a date yet?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



She wants to wait until we meet (earliest ~2 months, latest ~12 months), so we're currently in couple-to-be status. Which is pretty much couple status.

@Skinny that album art, I can't even

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 24, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> She wants to wait until we meet (earliest ~2 months, latest ~12 months), so we're currently in couple-to-be status. Which is pretty much couple status.
> 
> @Skinny that album art, I can't even
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



The album art does nothing.  The music on said album is what needs your attention.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> She wants to wait until we meet (earliest ~2 months, latest ~12 months), so we're currently in couple-to-be status. Which is pretty much couple status.
> 
> @Skinny that album art, I can't even
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Ahhhh sweet fair enough xD well good luck for then 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahhhh sweet fair enough xD well good luck for then
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks, man. This girl's perfect. Seriously.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2012)

Good man 

Sorry for the late reply, anyone about? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It happens.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Then sluts

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 24, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> If only animals could talk. What would all the animals forced to take photos like that say?

Click to collapse



Fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu!
(is what they would say)
Then maybe....give me my damn treat/cookie/head scratch/walk/toy....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good man
> 
> Sorry for the late reply, anyone about?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup max

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 24, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sup max
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Sup Cam

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu!
> (is what they would say)
> Then maybe....give me my damn treat/cookie/head scratch/walk/toy....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



lol  hey, 



watt9493 said:


> Sup max
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Hey man, not too much last day of my holiday today though  you?  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol  hey,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Maxey. Snowflake might come home tonight (her last treatment is at 18:00)
Or tomorrow night...we'll see. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 07:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 AM ----------








Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey Maxey. Snowflake might come home tonight (her last treatment is at 18:00)
> Or tomorrow night...we'll see.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium
> ...

Click to collapse




Awwesomee!!  Well I hope she does go home and is fixed  
What are yyou gonna do about a cage?  

Also I cant see picture 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 24, 2012)

]





MacaronyMax said:


> Awwesomee!!  Well I hope she does go home and is fixed
> What are yyou gonna do about a cage?
> 
> Also I cant see picture
> ...

Click to collapse



I have extra cages in my house. (as of right now) I'm going to put the parakeets (Snuffy and Crackers) in another cage I already have. Redo the parakeets cage (perches, bowl placement, toys) so it's appropriate for Snowflake. I'm still buying a new cage, though. 
I'll reupload the pic

Edit: pic still not showing.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have extra cages in my house. (as of right now) I'm going to put the parakeets (Snuffy and Crackers) in another cage I already have. Redo the parakeets cage (perches, bowl placement, toys) so it's appropriate for Snowflake. I'm still buying a new cage, though.
> I'll reupload the pic
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ah awesome! Fair enough  and okay thanks 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 24, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 24, 2012)

One X 
Faux's latest kernel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2012)

Lol xD I see it now  and the chart is true 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 24, 2012)

Bump cause I'm hungry 

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse








Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Iseewutyoudidthar :silly:


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 24, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2012)

Happy friday all!!!

I finally got my note working after using triangle away 

B4 i used this i could only get the touch screen to work and not the pen.

Now i have both  Now i am trying to update to the latest firmware


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Happy friday all!!!
> 
> I finally got my note working after using triangle away
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!

Click to collapse



hey there kidcarter how goes it? 

I am so happy, i have never ever had a device be such a pain in my ass to root and fix then this!!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> hey there kidcarter how goes it?
> 
> I am so happy, i have never ever had a device be such a pain in my ass to root and fix then this!!!

Click to collapse



Not too bad thanks David. Yourself?

I think the device that caused me the most aggro whilst trying to root was the X10 not long after it came out. I was trying everything, but with mine being UK generic, it didn't wanna do f all D:

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> hey there kidcarter how goes it?
> 
> I am so happy, i have never ever had a device be such a pain in my ass to root and fix then this!!!

Click to collapse



My nexus wasn't 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> My nexus wasn't
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



my nexus was easy to root, finding a kernel it liked was the hard part LOL :laugh:

---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Not too bad thanks David. Yourself?
> 
> I think the device that caused me the most aggro whilst trying to root was the X10 not long after it came out. I was trying everything, but with mine being UK generic, it didn't wanna do f all D:
> 
> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



A lot better that i finally fixed my note 10.1, when messing up a device over 500 bucks, you get a little scared


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2012)

Ahhh lol i have nno idea what kernel im using.. the one that came with paranoid t

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh. Slept all day.

F*ck.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahhh lol eight have nno idea what kernel on using.. the one that came with paranoid t
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



CM10 kernel 

My nexus didn't like that LOL

Lean and Trinity are the only ones that worked with my galaxy nexus


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> A lot better that i finally fixed my note 10.1, when messing up a device over 500 bucks, you get a little scared

Click to collapse



Too right. Just after my brother got his S3, he went to flash a from onto it and made a basic mistake so it took him into a boot loop. And within about half hour after sorting that, he bricked it. Luckily he's got it working all good now though.

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Too right. Just after my brother got his S3, he went to flash a from onto it and made a basic mistake so it took him into a boot loop. And within about half hour after sorting that, he bricked it. Luckily he's got it working all good now though.
> 
> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



If it wasn't for Elite recognized developer Entropy's triangle away kernel and chainfires triangle away, I would of never gotten fixed


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> If it wasn't for Elite recognized developer Entropy's triangle away kernel and chainfires triangle away, I would of never gotten fixed

Click to collapse



Those top guys are just a league of their own ain't they?
Gotta give um props for what they've made to help us all out though.

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Those top guys are just a league of their own ain't they?
> Gotta give um props for what they've made to help us all out though.
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!

Click to collapse



Ya and its awesome to have Entropys development skills on the note 10.1!!! 

Chainfires apps are out of this world. I always seem to find a use for them: Like mount usb drive app he has and triangle away and of course superuser


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 24, 2012)

My mother has managed to cause more havoc in my life than I care to mention. I'm about to lose my mind. I'm this close to having a nervous breakdown. I cannot deal with her anymore. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2012)

Development is starting up nicely!!

My note 10.1 now has TWRP!!


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Development is starting up nicely!!
> 
> My note 10.1 now has TWRP!!

Click to collapse


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> my nexus was easy to root, finding a kernel it liked was the hard part LOL :laugh:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After you couldn't get it to work cause you refused to wipe system 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Development is starting up nicely!!
> 
> My note 10.1 now has TWRP!!

Click to collapse



Please... everyone knows 4ext is the best 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 24, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> After you couldn't get it to work cause you refused to wipe system
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I never refused I didn't know that was needed, as I have never had that option b4 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I never refused I didn't know that was needed, as I have never had that option b4
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse







Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey.
How's everyone?


----------



## boborone (Aug 24, 2012)

omg it's hard as hell trying to read all the posts to catch up every other day in here

bd, glad the winged one is going to make it

storm, cool car

skinny, you got me on steel panther, they rock haha

so, hey guys, happy friday

---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> Hey.
> How's everyone?

Click to collapse



sup husam


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> omg it's hard as hell trying to read all the posts to catch up every other day in here
> 
> bd, glad the winged one is going to make it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where you been mate? 
nice to see you 

This signature makes more sense than yours....


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Where you been mate?
> nice to see you
> 
> This signature makes more sense than yours....

Click to collapse



now thats a meeting!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> omg it's hard as hell trying to read all the posts to catch up every other day in here
> 
> bd, glad the winged one is going to make it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes!!!!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Aug 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Where you been mate?
> nice to see you
> 
> This signature makes more sense than yours....

Click to collapse



Well I got fired today because of "my mouth". By that, my ex boss means I quit letting him get away with his lies and screw me around. Sorry, but I don't play with my money. You **** with my check or lie to me about jobs, I can only take so much. I'm two different people at work and home. Asshole at home, nice smiling joe at work. And I can smile when you're feeding me **** for so long.

And for the last couple of weeks, I've been looking for another job anyways, knew it wouldn't work out. Just wish I had one before this happened. Ahh well, life goes on.






So, how's the rain been for you. Sure has felt nice the last few days.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> Well I got fired today because of "my mouth". By that, my ex boss means I quit letting him get away with his lies and screw me around. Sorry, but I don't play with my money. You **** with my check or lie to me about jobs, I can only take so much. I'm two different people at work and home. Asshole at home, nice smiling joe at work. And I can smile when you're feeding me **** for so long.
> 
> And for the last couple of weeks, I've been looking for another job anyways, knew it wouldn't work out. Just wish I had one before this happened. Ahh well, life goes on.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eesh.....sorry to hear that 
not doing as bad as you I guess just dealing with the flu 

This signature makes more sense than yours....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> Well I got fired today because of "my mouth". By that, my ex boss means I quit letting him get away with his lies and screw me around. Sorry, but I don't play with my money. You **** with my check or lie to me about jobs, I can only take so much. I'm two different people at work and home. Asshole at home, nice smiling joe at work. And I can smile when you're feeding me **** for so long.
> 
> And for the last couple of weeks, I've been looking for another job anyways, knew it wouldn't work out. Just wish I had one before this happened. Ahh well, life goes on.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sh!t one about the job, but it's better than being treated like a **** though. Hopefully you'll find summat else soon enough anyway :thumbup:

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> now thats a meeting!

Click to collapse



dex, you're alive


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Please... everyone knows 4ext is the best
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



is it just me, or you arent listed in the OP?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> dex, you're alive

Click to collapse



yeah. as alive an exams zombie can be


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> is it just me, or you arent listed in the OP?

Click to collapse



Hey, I just noticed KidCarter is on the list!  Welcome dude!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Aug 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Eesh.....sorry to hear that
> not doing as bad as you I guess just dealing with the flu
> 
> This signature makes more sense than yours....

Click to collapse



You got the west nile, have you seen a doc?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> yeah. as alive an exams zombie can be

Click to collapse



these can be deader than a dead zombie


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> is it just me, or you arent listed in the OP?

Click to collapse



Nope, I'm not. Would be a bit hard for anyone to join if they can't post until they're in, wouldn't it? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> You got the west nile, have you seen a doc?

Click to collapse



I hope not !!! 

This signature makes more sense than yours....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hey, I just noticed KidCarter is on the list!  Welcome dude!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Cheers man 

I'll actually use this moment, whilst he's around here to say, Thanks Don!

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Nope, I'm not. Would be a bit hard for anyone to join if they can't post until they're in, wouldn't it?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



True, but rules are rules. You have to become a member if you want to post here :highfive:



KidCarter93 said:


> Cheers man
> 
> I'll actually use this moment, whilst he's around here to say, Thanks Don!
> 
> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



Congrats. now get the mafia logo on your sig


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Congrats. now get the mafia logo on your sig

Click to collapse



I'm gonna have to work my sig around cause I'm at my limit :what:

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## boborone (Aug 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm gonna have to work my sig around cause I'm at my limit :what:
> 
> Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

Click to collapse



Are you trying to tell me that xda won't let you put the logo in your sig?!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> Are you trying to tell me that xda won't let you put the logo in your sig?!

Click to collapse



At this moment in time, correct D:

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> True, but rules are rules. You have to become a member if you want to post here :highfive:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. now get the mafia logo on your sig

Click to collapse



I guess I'll just have to become a member then 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## trell959 (Aug 25, 2012)

What's up guys? My note is dead  So in the mean time, I'm borrowing my moms Captivate 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Been searching for one like that.. its going on OP, don't change the link 

Also, you are getting promotion. name the special position you'd like


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's up guys? My note is dead  So in the mean time, I'm borrowing my moms Captivate
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



How?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 PM ----------

Samsung has to pay apple 1 BILLION DOLLARS.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Aug 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's up guys? My note is dead  So in the mean time, I'm borrowing my moms Captivate
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Isn't the note part of the samsung unbrickable family?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's up guys? My note is dead  So in the mean time, I'm borrowing my moms Captivate
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



dont let BD hear that 

 how did you do it?

@prototype7: the interrogation crue isnt online atm, but I'll make an exception. with 2 "yes" from other members, you are in


----------



## boborone (Aug 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> dont let BD hear that
> 
> how did you do it?
> 
> @prototype7: the interrogation crue isnt online atm, but I'll make an exception. with 2 "yes" from other members, you are in

Click to collapse



No, cause I can


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Been searching for one like that.. its going on OP, don't change the link
> 
> Also, you are getting promotion. name the special position you'd like

Click to collapse



Sweet!  i have no idea. i'll let you decide


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> How?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Really? I hope Google gets 'em good. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> dont let BD hear that
> 
> how did you do it?
> 
> @prototype7: the interrogation crue isnt online atm, but I'll make an exception. with 2 "yes" from other members, you are in

Click to collapse



Cool. I guess I have to actually get a sig now, huh? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Aug 25, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Really? I hope Google gets 'em good.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You haven't had two people say you're in. Don't worry bout your sig just yet brah.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> No, cause I can

Click to collapse



There were three things you could have been replying to there, and that doesn't make sense with any of them... 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------




boborone said:


> You haven't had two people say you're in. Don't worry bout your sig just yet brah.

Click to collapse



Meh, I read that wrong. It's okay though, you guys like me right? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Aug 25, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> There were three things you could have been replying to there, and that doesn't make sense with any of them...
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who are you again?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 25, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> There were three things you could have been replying to there, and that doesn't make sense with any of them...
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like no one. :sly:

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## trell959 (Aug 25, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> How?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Broken charger, dead battery wise.







boborone said:


> Isn't the note part of the samsung unbrickable family?

Click to collapse




Dead as in no battery. I broke my charger. And no. That was hummingbird processor (sgs1 series)






dexter93 said:


> dont let BD hear that
> 
> how did you do it?

Click to collapse



Read above 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Broken charger, dead battery wise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not a microUSB? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Aug 25, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> It's not a microUSB?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No it is- I just don't have one to use that isn't already in use 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> No it is- I just don't have one to use that isn't already in use
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You said you were using your mom's captivate, that doesn't have a charger? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Aug 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> No it is- I just don't have one to use that isn't already in use
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



so you switch phones because you don't have an extra charger


----------



## trell959 (Aug 25, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You said you were using your mom's captivate, that doesn't have a charger?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, but In my house, there are three chargers: My moms, my brothers, and mine. My mom throws her phone on as soon as she gets home and my brother doesn't let me use his. Lol. When I do get to use my moms, its only for like 5 mins lol. The real reason why I can't use it really is because I have a history of breaking chargers 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Sweet!  i have no idea. i'll let you decide

Click to collapse



its online. hope you like it


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yeah, but I'm my house, there are three chargers: My moms, my brothers, and mine. My mom throws her phone on as soon as she gets home and my brother doesn't let me use his. Lol. When I do get to use my moms, its only for like 5 mins lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm still confused, but don't really care enough to try and figure it out. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Aug 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> so you switch phones because you don't have an extra charger

Click to collapse



No, I'm just using my moms to browse xda because I'm in the car 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Broken charger, dead battery wise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have an extra battery and external charger for the note, Trell. Unfortunately, due to the $1800+ dollars I just paid for my mother's damn hospital bill. I don't have shipping money. 
On another note. I'm really losing it. I do everything I'm supposed to and I still get crapped on. Thanks mom!

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Aug 25, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I'm still confused, but don't really care enough to try and figure it out.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Read my edit

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> No, I'm just using my moms to browse xda because I'm in the car
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ohhh, you're in the car. That makes more sense 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Aug 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have an extra battery and external charger for the note, Trell. Unfortunately, due to the $1800+ dollars I just paid for my mother's damn hospital bill. I don't have shipping money.
> On another note. I'm really losing it. I do everything I'm supposed to and I still get crapped on. Thanks mom!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



No its alright! I just ordered a dock and external battery charger. Thanks for offering! 


About your mom, BD I can't express how kind and generous you are. Don't let your mother take that away from you. 






prototype7 said:


> Ohhh, you're in the car. That makes more sense
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There ya go 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Aug 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have an extra battery and external charger for the note, Trell. Unfortunately, due to the $1800+ dollars I just paid for my mother's damn hospital bill. I don't have shipping money.
> On another note. I'm really losing it. I do everything I'm supposed to and I still get crapped on. Thanks mom!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I know that feel

e-hugs


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 25, 2012)

Evening all.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> its online. hope you like it

Click to collapse



Awesome  Thanks bro!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 25, 2012)

Why is it that I can go hours without a cigarette, but as soon as I realize my lighter doesn't work, I could end someone's life to smoke one.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Why is it that I can go hours without a cigarette, but as soon as I realize my lighter doesn't work, I could end someone's life to smoke one.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



The smokers mentality.
The curse of the smoker.

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Why is it that I can go hours without a cigarette, but as soon as I realize my lighter doesn't work, I could end someone's life to smoke one.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Hahah, i don't miss those days 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Hahah, i don't miss those days
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Snus - 1
Cigarette - 0

Sent from your mom.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Why is it that I can go hours without a cigarette, but as soon as I realize my lighter doesn't work, I could end someone's life to smoke one.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Because nicotine. Num

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2012)

Look who's home!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Look who's home!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Picfail, but I can assume Snowflake?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 25, 2012)

:sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy:

Hi, I'm Sybil.

Sent from my Kindle Fire.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Picfail, but I can assume Snowflake?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Yes. Snowflakeyyyyyy! 
I LOVE MY SNOWFLAKEYYYYYYY!

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. Snowflakeyyyyyy!
> I LOVE MY SNOWFLAKEYYYYYYY!
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Awesome!!!  So even though your day started horribly, your baby comes home at the end.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 25, 2012)

God, I hate my f*cking job.

In other news, I'm in the shower. 'Sup?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 25, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> In other news, I'm in the shower. 'Sup?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Mental picture is horiffic.  No offense.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Mental picture is horiffic.  No offense.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I'LL HAVE YOU KNOW I'M SOMEWHAT ATTRACTIVE SORT OF KINDA A LITTLE

Although according to Twitter I'm hot as hell and I'm just like "no"

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 25, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> I'LL HAVE YOU KNOW I'M SOMEWHAT ATTRACTIVE SORT OF KINDA A LITTLE
> 
> Although according to Twitter I'm hot as hell and I'm just like "no"
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Hahahahaha...I have no further questions your honor.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 25, 2012)

So excited to Skype with Daisy tonight. Probably all night. Again. Because we're the most adorable couple-to-be ever.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. Snowflakeyyyyyy!
> I LOVE MY SNOWFLAKEYYYYYYY!
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Welcome back Snowflake :good:


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 25, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> I'LL HAVE YOU KNOW I'M SOMEWHAT ATTRACTIVE SORT OF KINDA A LITTLE
> 
> Although according to Twitter I'm hot as hell and I'm just like "no"
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Why did i laugh out loud at this?  

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 25, 2012)

Ugh, more arguing with my mom. I thought we were finally done fighting. God dammit. Just wish the next year would pass so I can go to college and stop having arguments every single night. What a sh*tty day.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2012)

Unluckyman ... hope it all gets better 


also damn moscito woke me up at 5 I'm bitten almost eblverywhere 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 25, 2012)

Is there no way to delete old PMs with Tapatalk?  That's bunk sauce.

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Unluckyman ... hope it all gets better
> 
> 
> also damn moscito woke me up at 5 I'm bitten almost eblverywhere
> ...

Click to collapse



Apparently, they bit you right on your typing hand.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 25, 2012)

Daisy made me feel feelings tonight. <3

Oh. It's almost four thirty. Oops. MY BAD I'd better sleep

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Is there no way to delete old PMs with Tapatalk?  That's bunk sauce.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Just long press it and it comes up with the option there.

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 25, 2012)

Good morning, Mafia!

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 25, 2012)

Morning.



Meatball says hi.







Sent from your mom.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 25, 2012)

Awww, she's so adorable.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 25, 2012)

Morning, afternoon, evening or night Mafia 

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2012)

That moment when you miss your stop at the subway for just 3 secs cause you were focused on your phone. :banghead:

The next train to the opposite direction is in 5 mins 


Evening everyone 
Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> That moment when you miss your stop at the subway for just 3 secs cause you were focused on your phone. :banghead:
> 
> The next train to the opposite direction is in 5 mins
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That moment when you drive your own car....priceless

This signature makes more sense than yours....


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2012)

Potato

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Potato
> 
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



Because potato

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2012)

Fact: Snowflakeyyyyyyyyyyy is awesome. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 25, 2012)

Knock knock

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> That moment when you drive your own car....priceless
> 
> This signature makes more sense than yours....

Click to collapse



That moment when you are downtown with your car and can't find a place to park within 7 blocks from your destination...


Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 25, 2012)

Where's Jaszek?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Where's Jaszek?

Click to collapse



He's taking a break from xda... but he's usually online on irc 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## trell959 (Aug 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> He's taking a break from xda... but he's usually online on irc
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Give me teh promotionzzz

Sent from my Kindle Fire.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Give me teh promotionzzz
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire.

Click to collapse



You and Milad have under your commands all of the Piciotti. Why would you like to change that? You have minions 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## trell959 (Aug 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> You and Milad have under your commands all of the Piciotti. Why would you like to change that? You have minions
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Well when you put it that way... NO. I've feel like I've been here long enough for a promotion

Sent from my Kindle Fire.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 26, 2012)

I wanna supercharge my explorer, but I don't have nearly enough cash -.-

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Aug 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I wanna supercharge my explorer, but I don't have nearly enough cash -.-
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Face palm. It's a F******* explorer. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Face palm. It's a F******* explorer.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And? It moves for an suv.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 09:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 PM ----------








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## huggs (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi all, just checking in. I'm tired and ready for a quiet night for a change.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 26, 2012)

So, I kinda made a mistake on my buddy's parts for his fightstick. Or rather, a misunderstanding with a guy who made some parts for me. Welp. Better fix this soon.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## boborone (Aug 26, 2012)

You never know just how much of a man you are and how ***** others in your family are until you have a felony warrant for your arrest.

True story.jpg

I'm a wanted man.

---------- Post added at 12:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------

My uncle and me concluded today that we are the only ones who have a drop of the Smith blood running though us.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> You never know just how much of a man you are and how ***** others in your family are until you have a felony warrant for your arrest.
> 
> True story.jpg
> 
> I'm a wanted man.

Click to collapse



Uh oh.

Strange thing.




2 hours ago, I was listening to Wanted Man, by Ratt.

True story.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Aug 26, 2012)

My cousin wouldn't give me my last check. I grabbed some of his tools when I loaded up my tools. Rather than manning up and paying me, he called the cops.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> My cousin wouldn't give me my last check. I grabbed some of his tools when I loaded up my tools. Rather than manning up and paying me, he called the cops.

Click to collapse



Well, you have a case, but its going to be a huge inconvenience for you.


What I mean is that it will likely cost you more to take him to court than what the check was worth.
Plus, you can be arrested, and to get out, there's bail.

Sorry man, I would normally side with you in any instance, but from a legal standpoint, your cousin made the first, and correct move.  

And I only say that because of how our justice system seems to operate.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Aug 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well, you have a case, but its going to be a huge inconvenience for you.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Oh it'll be dropped to a misdemeanor or all together if I give em back I'm sure. I was willing to face the consequences when I made that decision. I truly didn't think police would be involved, though. But was ready for it. Thing is, he's going down. He didn't think about labor boards, better business, the irs (I know how he evades taxes with fake businesses), and the biggest thing of all. He's on ten yrs probation for 5 dui's and a possession of a controlled substance charge. With the tax audit, labor bureau investigation, and the filling of a false statement (he lied to the cops when he made the report on me) he's doing penitentiary time. I may have a misdemeanor theft charge on me after all is said and done, but he's hitting hard when this is finished.

He didn't think this one through.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh it'll be dropped to a misdemeanor or all together if I give em back I'm sure. I was willing to face the consequences when I made that decision. I truly didn't think police would be involved, though. But was ready for it. Thing is, he's going down. He didn't think about labor boards, better business, the irs (I know how he evades taxes with fake businesses), and the biggest thing of all. He's on ten yrs probation for 5 dui's and a possession of a controlled substance charge. With the tax audit, labor bureau investigation, and the filling of a false statement (he lied to the cops when he made the report on me) he's doing penitentiary time. I may have a misdemeanor theft charge on me after all is said and done, but he's hitting hard when this is finished.
> 
> He didn't think this one through.

Click to collapse



See my edit.


Edit after reading your follow up.

Yes, I'm no lawyer, but he's got quite the track record.  And he may have wrote his own ticket here.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Aug 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> See my edit.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Oh I know I did a wrong. And I'm willing to face what comes. I didn't want the tools, just my check. And that's what everyone knows. I just wanted my check.

---------- Post added at 01:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 AM ----------

In other words, his stuff was just ransom for my check. That's all. No intent of pawning or selling his stuff.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh I know I did a wrong. And I'm willing to face what comes. I didn't want the tools, just my check. And that's what everyone knows. I just wanted my check.

Click to collapse



Bottom line, he was legally obligated to pay you.  And that's that.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Aug 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> See my edit.
> 
> 
> Edit after reading your follow up.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man, ima have a beer to that.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh I know I did a wrong. And I'm willing to face what comes. I didn't want the tools, just my check. And that's what everyone knows. I just wanted my check.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 AM ----------
> 
> In other words, his stuff was just ransom for my check. That's all. No intent of pawning or selling his stuff.

Click to collapse



Yup...I totally see why you did what you did.

I had a similar situation in a band I was in. I quit the band, and my gear was being held hostage.  Only I had the bolt cutters, and I took my gear and threw a different lock on the door.  Done.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## VaderSKN (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a question: what's the point of this thread?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 26, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> I have a question: what's the point of this thread?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If I had a nickel....









Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Bottom line, he was legally obligated to pay you.  And that's that.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Just chiming in. If you know a lawyer (doesn't really matter what kind of law they practice) have them write an official looking legal document with letterhead to show him and he'll budge pretty quick.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 26, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Just chiming in. If you know a lawyer (doesn't really matter what kind of law they practice) have them write an official looking legal document with letterhead to show him and he'll budge pretty quick.

Click to collapse



Of course.  First line of defense.  Any good printed official looking document is enough to make a person cave.  Even if its an 8.5x11 copy of the Declaration of Independence.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Aug 26, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Just chiming in. If you know a lawyer (doesn't really matter what kind of law they practice) have them write an official looking legal document with letterhead to show him and he'll budge pretty quick.

Click to collapse



Oh he has a lawyer that he pays thousands from his savings to keep him out of trouble. It's why he has an ankle monitor and a breathalyzer in his truck. His lawyer told him to do it before he went to court. Which reminds me, he has the breathalyzer turned off. Something I'm sure his probation would like to know. He's pretty much broke now and lives off what he makes because he gave his lawyer so much money over the past couple years.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh he has a lawyer that he pays thousands from his savings to keep him out of trouble. It's why he has an ankle monitor and a breathalyzer in his truck. His lawyer told him to do it before he went to court. Which reminds me, he has the breathalyzer turned off. Something I'm sure his probation would like to know. He's pretty much broke now and lives off what he makes because he gave his lawyer so much money over the past couple years.

Click to collapse



Which is why I now question his reasoning to get authorities involved when he's already so heavily under wraps.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Aug 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Which is why I now question his reasoning to get authorities involved when he's already so heavily under wraps.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Yeah. It's kinda the reason I figured he would square up like a man to me.

First 20 seconds of this song is a must listen to.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QGa0ZK2gPI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah. It's kinda the reason I figured he would square up like a man to me.
> 
> First 20 seconds of this song is a must listen to.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QGa0ZK2gPI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Click to collapse



Ha!  Not bad!  

I wonder how the singer feels about being free from prison now.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 26, 2012)

screw this,
i'll just leave these three here


----------



## boborone (Aug 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ha!  Not bad!
> 
> I wonder how the singer feels about being free from prison now.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



He's out!? No ****? Awesome man!

---------- Post added at 02:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 AM ----------

Alright. Night guys. I'm tired.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> He's out!? No ****? Awesome man!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 AM ----------
> 
> Alright. Night guys. I'm tired.

Click to collapse



He'll be on trial at some point, but they did release him a few weeks ago.

Goodnight, and I hope your situation ends up in your favor.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 26, 2012)

Daisy keeps giving me FEELINGS.

Good ones. Fnsndndn f*ck I'm in love with being in love with her. Does that make sense? I think it does. Sort of. I'm exhausted.

Anyways, g'night, Mafia. Early bedtime for me. (It's only 0330, that's early, right?)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 26, 2012)

Bump. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2012)

teh bumpies?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 26, 2012)

One Moar Bump.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> One Moar Bump.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



#tapatalk fail


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 26, 2012)

#Imgur win





Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 26, 2012)

Taking a ton of extra shifts at work. Need the cash.

Not to go see Daisy, nope, totally not. Plane tickets are expensive as hell ;-;

Anyways, catch you guys tonight. B*tches best be here for the midnight shift!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'll probably still be online by then xD

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## boborone (Aug 26, 2012)

Ahhh Tom Petty.........

The waiting is the hardest part

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMyCa35_mOg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 26, 2012)

Pic from Wednesday when Sparky went fishing. 
Courtesy of Sparky's Rezound. 
Edit: Damn tapatalk fail.





Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pic from Wednesday when Sparky went fishing.
> Courtesy of Sparky's Rezound.
> Edit: Damn tapatalk fail.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Image faaaail


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Image faaaail

Click to collapse



Is appslation still an ongoing project? 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Is appslation still an ongoing project?
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Nay, it's put "on ice" for the time being.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Nay, it's put "on ice" for the time being.

Click to collapse



Ah, too bad. I had something for you 

Btw the site is down 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Ah, too bad. I had something for you
> 
> Btw the site is down
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Yeah i know. Are you able to share what you have?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yeah i know. Are you able to share what you have?

Click to collapse



Nothing major. We just need some translations for an app. Ever heard of http://www.otaupdatecenter.pro ?  

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 27, 2012)

Nope, but if you want it translated to norwegian, just PM me the file(s)


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Nope, but if you want it translated to norwegian, just PM me the file(s)

Click to collapse



That would be nice, thanks 

Actually, we are looking to add as many languages as possible, so its more of an open invitation to anyone who knows any other language than English, Hebrew, Greek, Dutch,  Chinese and German to give it a try. Its not many lines and its pretty easy to do. You just replace the English strings 

Just arrays.XML and strings.XML need to be translated. Appropriate credits will be given inside the app :thumbup:

The files are here: https://github.com/OTAUpdateCenter/ota-update-centre/tree/master/res/values

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 27, 2012)

OK! I'll take a look at it later 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 27, 2012)

Dexter, i've never used Github before, so i translated them manually. I've attached the ZIP with the two files here.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Dexter, i've never used Github before, so i translated them manually. I've attached the ZIP with the two files here.

Click to collapse



No problem 
I'm struggling to learn how to use it too ..
How'd you like to be listed as on the credits? LordManhattan is OK? 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yo. Wtf is up with tapatalk?!?!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Yo. Wtf is up with tapatalk?!?!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse







Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 27, 2012)

Interesting viewpoint.

www.zdnet.com/verizon-and-sprint-kill-the-google-nexus-experience-stick-with-gsm-model-7000003176/



Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it. 

---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------




watt9493 said:


> Yo. Wtf is up with tapatalk?!?!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



It's not just tapatalk, the xda app is having issues as well....

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Interesting viewpoint.
> 
> www.zdnet.com/verizon-and-sprint-kill-the-google-nexus-experience-stick-with-gsm-model-7000003176/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Google doesn't support it... so its not actually a nexus 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Google doesn't support it... so its not actually a nexus
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



They do now.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow...I got 8 thanks today for not even posting anything.  Sweet!
I feel like 2pac...still sells records when he's gone.
Sent from your mom.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> They do now.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Took a quick look. They finally do! But still no jb ...

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wow...I got 8 thanks today for not even posting anything.  Sweet!
> I feel like 2pac...still sells records when he's gone.
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Yeah, that happens to me too. A little annoying since i have NO idea why.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 27, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yeah, that happens to me too. A little annoying since i have NO idea why.

Click to collapse



I sometimes hunt down older posts...sometimes I see one I hadn't seen before.  The app makes them difficult to find.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 27, 2012)

You can go to "Statistics" and see all your thanked posts, but it doesn't look like it grabs all of them.


Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 27, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You can go to "Statistics" and see all your thanked posts, but it doesn't look like it grabs all of them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Im on Tapatalk.  No option for that.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 27, 2012)

Spam spam spam

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Spam spam spam
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777

Click to collapse



Yum yum yum.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 27, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You can go to "Statistics" and see all your thanked posts, but it doesn't look like it grabs all of them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's what takes the piss because I made a guide about a month ago and had a few thanks on it. I then updated it earlier and the OP got more thanks, so it shown I had more thanks but wouldn't show the thanked post because there's been more recent posts than that.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 27, 2012)

It's 5:45 AM now and i think it's time to get some sleep. Good night/morning.


Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Aug 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yum yum yum.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



How's it hangin' skinny?

This is the reason why I'm going to five guys tomorrow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGkHRa64sDY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my Kindle Fire.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 27, 2012)

Alright folks, I'm gonna take a bit tonight and update to jelly bean.  Task650 finally released his aokp jb ROM for my at&t Galaxy s2. Here goes nuthin!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 27, 2012)

Ow.
(Migraines)
Snowflake is slowly improving. Still wobbly and has almost no balance. She's a trooper, though.
#thatisall 
Night
Edit: Trell: five guys is Awesome. Get the Cajun fries. 
Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> How's it hangin' skinny?
> 
> This is the reason why I'm going to five guys tomorrow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGkHRa64sDY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire.

Click to collapse



No no no...its this one.  I posted it in the yt  thread a few days ago.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcJFdCmN98s&feature=youtube_gdata_player





Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 27, 2012)

Well.. the sleeping thing isn't going that well 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Aug 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No no no...its this one.  I posted it in the yt  thread a few days ago.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcJFdCmN98s&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seen it  I just flashed Task's jb build on my i777 

Sent from my Kindle Fire.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Seen it  I just flashed Task's jb build on my i777
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire.

Click to collapse



Nice!  Any major issues?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nice!  Any major issues?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Everything seems great so far. Just go for it if you haven't flashed it yet. Make a backup though. 

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 27, 2012)

Man, just spent the last hour crying. Just remembered I have my senior pictures on Thursday, and my skin looks bad as ever. F*ck.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Everything seems great so far. Just go for it if you haven't flashed it yet. Make a backup though.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777

Click to collapse



Yeah, so far its great, but adw launcher (the one I liked the best) is a complete fail.  Using nova now, and its goofy, but I'm sure I can make it cool.

I hate reconfiguring launchers to my liking.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 27, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Man, just spent the last hour crying. Just remembered I have my senior pictures on Thursday, and my skin looks bad as ever. F*ck.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Hahaha i have mine tomorrow...and my skin looks great 







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah, so far its great, but adw launcher (the one I liked the best) is a complete fail.  Using nova now, and its goofy, but I'm sure I can make it cool.
> 
> I hate reconfiguring launchers to my liking.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I hate all 3rd party launchers. Only trebuchet really 

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hahaha i have mine tomorrow...and my skin looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, for now, that JB release was a letdown.

I'm back in ICS, the way I was.  Everything I clicked on froze my phone, but not always.

I went from 81% battery to 32%, in 20 minutes with all the reboots and freezes.  Seems like none of my apps like JB.


But I still adore adw.  Its works flawlessly with task's aokp ICS.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dude, for now, that JB release was a letdown.
> 
> I'm back in ICS, the way I was.  Everything I clicked on froze my phone, but not always.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That battery drain is caused by media scanner. On JB, it likes to go f*cking nuts, running your CPU at max speed for up to 49 mins! Entropy has been working on getting it fixed for the I777 i9100 and n7000 

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> That battery drain is caused by media scanner. On JB, it likes to go f*cking nuts, running your CPU at max speed for up to 49 mins! Entropy has been working on getting it fixed for the I777 i9100 and n7000
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777

Click to collapse



In the meantime, I gave up and I'm back to what I had 30 minutes ago.  Good to be back.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> In the meantime, I gave up and I'm back to what I had 30 minutes ago.  Good to be back.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I'll stay with it. Seem pretty stable for me. The only thing I've done was disable media scanner. On the other hand, I have school tomorrow

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'll stay with it. Seem pretty stable for me. The only thing I've done was disable media scanner. On the other hand, I have school tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777

Click to collapse



Dude, nothing worked for me.....and I always follow task's instructions.  This build didn't work for me.  Every ICS build has been awesome.  So I'll wait for a few more releases and try again.

Have a good day at school tomorrow bro.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dude, nothing worked for me.....and I always follow task's instructions.  This build didn't work for me.  Every ICS build has been awesome.  So I'll wait for a few more releases and try again.
> 
> Have a good day at school tomorrow bro.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



No I'm not going to sleep this early 

I'm using my i777 for now until my replacement USB port comes in the mail. The one on my Note is f'd, which I why i also ordered the external battery charger.

Sent from my Kindle Fire.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> No I'm not going to sleep this early
> 
> I'm using my i777 for now until my replacement USB port comes in the mail. The one on my Note is f'd, which I why i also ordered the external battery charger.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire.

Click to collapse



Nice, you have a Note as well.

I just don't know why that ROM didn't play nice with my phone.  It even (finally) included ktoon's fluxxi kernel, which is what I use on my ICS ROM.  I thought I was golden.  Sucks.  My phone was doing some weird things.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nice, you have a Note as well.
> 
> I just don't know why that ROM didn't play nice with my phone.  It even (finally) included ktoon's fluxxi kernel, which is what I use on my ICS ROM.  I thought I was golden.  Sucks.  My phone was doing some weird things.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I bought it off of BD.

Maybe bad install? I haven't come across any random reboots, or lock ups yet. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yeah, I bought it off of BD.
> 
> Maybe bad install? I haven't come across any random reboots, or lock ups yet.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire.

Click to collapse



I didn't have random reboots.  But trying to unlock froze it a few times, and I even flashed the most reliable gapps for JB, and the even Tapatalk froze at one point.

Everything I tried to do just froze my phone.  But upon every reboot, I was able to do something I couldn't do on the previous reboot, but something always triggered a freeze eventually.

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added 27th August 2012 at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was 26th August 2012 at 11:46 PM ----------

Wow....the younger crowd is out tonight in OT.

Too distracted to hit the thanks button, and barely old enough to construct a formidable response to anything I'm saying.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 27, 2012)

My body is so broken.


12 hours Saturday, 14 hours Sunday helping my sister in law and her family move into their brand new house.  I had a cold, and I hurt my back at work Friday...but I pulled it together this weekend.

The benefit for my family?

After 3 years of living with my wife's parents, we're moving into the house my sister in law's family occupied. Finally.

Our own house.  I don't even know how to feel.  My body hurts, but I'm numb.  I am elated, but drained.

My family has grown, and my kids' lives have been traumatized because of our current living situation.  But they're still young enough to not let our mistakes become their problem.  They're happy kids.

Spaghetti and Meatball will share a room.  We bought them a brand new bunk bed.  Meatball is done with her crib anyway.

Eden starts school today, Monday.

Monday and Friday, Sarah home-schools, the other days, Eden goes to "real" school with other kids.

Sophia turned 2 on Aug 11, and she's way ahead of where Eden was when she was 2 as far as speech.

Sophie talks in complete sentences, and is really funny.  Naturally funny.  She tells jokes, she pulls pranks....she is a troll.  

Eden's best asset so far is her memory.  She remembers everything.  She can tell me what she was wearing on any particular day, as well as what other people she saw that day were wearing.  She can tell you anything that happened in her life.  It amazes me what she remembers.  If I ask her if she remembers going to Home Depot last summer, she'll tell me what she wore, what we looked at, and what we bought.  She stuns me with her memory sometimes.  





I hope that all made sense.  I am exhausted, and a bit drunk, but excited to start this new phase, for the sake of Spaghetti and Meatball.


Sent from your mom.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 27, 2012)

Damn, Skinny. You're making life your b*tch. Rockin' it. Mafia's proud.

It's five thirty, I think I'll sleep.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yeah, I bought it off of BD.
> 
> Maybe bad install? I haven't come across any random reboots, or lock ups yet.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire.

Click to collapse



So you have a broken note, AND a broken sgs2?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2012)

'Afternoon


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> 'Afternoon

Click to collapse



'Afternoon everybody!


----------



## trell959 (Aug 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> So you have a broken note, AND a broken sgs2?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



The port isn't really broken, it's just wonky.

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 27, 2012)

Meh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




DAMMIT: pic fail.
Sigh
Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2012)

Afternoon BD and Dex  

@skinny, I can't even remember what I ate the day before let alone aany of that... her memory is insanely cool!  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 27, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Afternoon BD and Dex
> 
> @skinny, I can't even remember what I ate the day before let alone aany of that... her memory is insanely cool!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey Maxey. 

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey Maxey.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



Hey  what's up? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey Mafiosa 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## trell959 (Aug 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hey Mafiosa
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!

Click to collapse



What's going on?

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 27, 2012)

Just working 
Luckily I work from home though 
You?

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## John McClane (Aug 27, 2012)

What's up Fellas. 
Time no see. Working hard on back of the house. :silly:


----------



## trell959 (Aug 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just working
> Luckily I work from home though
> You?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sitting in my student service class, which happens to be the coldest room in the school 

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Aug 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


>

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2012)

those broken pic links from tapatalk have started becoming annoying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> those broken pic links from tapatalk have started becoming annoying

Click to collapse



Just use imgur.  I got sick of tapa failing.  Sure, its an extra step, but worth it.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 27, 2012)

>people in the confession thread scolding me

Guys, I can't stop laughing, f*ck

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 27, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> >people in the confession thread scolding me
> 
> Guys, I can't stop laughing, f*ck
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Still....remind me to never eat at the Mickey Ds you work at. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Still....remind me to never eat at the Mickey Ds you work at.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



This

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> This
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



How goes it sd?
How's meatball and spaghetti?
How's the lovely wife doing?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> How goes it sd?
> How's meatball and spaghetti?
> How's the lovely wife doing?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Everybody is great, except for me.  I feel like absolute dogsh*t, and I'm at work.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey everyone!!! 


I am excited tomorrow: Slightly Stoopid and 311 concert tomorrow!! :victory:


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2012)

And it dies again


----------



## John McClane (Aug 27, 2012)

Bump, it wont died. :beer:

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 27, 2012)

It won't die hard. Pointless bump :thumbup:

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2012)

It's been about 3 days playing for about 4 hours and I'm still at the first level in Resident Evil 1 Remake, should I quit?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse









husam666 said:


> It's been about 3 days playing for about 4 hours and I'm still at the first level in Resident Evil 1 Remake, should I quit?

Click to collapse



Either quit, or get better. They're you only choices really 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> It's been about 3 days playing for about 4 hours and I'm still at the first level in Resident Evil 1 Remake, should I quit?

Click to collapse



You fail man  ;p


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Either quit, or get better. They're you only choices really
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!

Click to collapse



I think I choose get better, quitting is for losers



MacaronyMax said:


> You fail man  ;p

Click to collapse



How about you try that game before judging others


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I think I choose get better, quitting is for losers

Click to collapse



The exact reason why I still smoke and drink 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> The exact reason why I still smoke and drink
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!

Click to collapse



yeah yeah 

now if you excuse me, python 3 isn't going to learn itself


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> yeah yeah
> 
> now if you excuse me, python 3 isn't going to learn itself

Click to collapse



It might if you develop an app that does it..Oh wait..


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I think I choose get better, quitting is for losers
> 
> 
> 
> How about you try that game before judging others

Click to collapse



Sorry husam  I'm too lazy to try So i'l just take your word that its hard   & Good luck xD


----------



## trell959 (Aug 27, 2012)

About to take my senior pictures 

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> About to take my senior pictures
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777

Click to collapse



Say "waka waka waka!!!"

Sent from your mom.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 27, 2012)

Balls

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2012)

talking with twitch on irc:

<dexter93> gimme a "message from twitch" for the mafia thread
<twitch153> You guys still smell bad.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 27, 2012)

What channel are you guys on? I want to slap twitch.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What channel are you guys on? I want to slap twitch.

Click to collapse



mostly on #xda_ot
freenode


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 27, 2012)

You idiots! You banned me! Hahaha


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You idiots! You banned me! Hahaha

Click to collapse



nope. it was an innocent kick

come back, you are not banned


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm only getting this

"-rowling.freenode.net- *** Looking up your hostname...
[00:47] -rowling.freenode.net- *** Checking Ident
[00:47] -rowling.freenode.net- *** No Ident response
[00:47] -rowling.freenode.net- *** Found your hostname
[00:47] == #xda_ot Erroneous Nickname"


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I'm only getting this
> 
> "-rowling.freenode.net- *** Looking up your hostname...
> [00:47] -rowling.freenode.net- *** Checking Ident
> ...

Click to collapse



#xda_ot is the channel... not the nick


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't want to play with you guys anymore. You're jerks


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I don't want to play with you guys anymore. You're jerks

Click to collapse



^Look at what you just did


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 28, 2012)

What did i do? I'm talking about IRC.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What did i do? I'm talking about IRC.

Click to collapse



not you, them


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 28, 2012)

Aha! They were bullying and kicking me out. I'll have my sweet revenge some day!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Aha! They were bullying and kicking me out. I'll have my sweet revenge some day!

Click to collapse



they did that to me too once


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 28, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Aha! They were bullying and kicking me out. I'll have my sweet revenge some day!

Click to collapse



Aren't you a mod? Deal with it that way? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Aren't you a mod? Deal with it that way?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



umm... read the username again watt 

and come over on IRC. we're having fun


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Aren't you a mod? Deal with it that way?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I wish! If i were, i would do some serious damage to dem n00bs.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 28, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I wish! If i were, i would do some serious damage to dem n00bs.

Click to collapse



Apply
?????
PROFIT!!!
PROBLEM???

This signature makes more sense than yours....


----------



## huggs (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi all. Hope you all had a quieter day than me. Too much craziness


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> umm... read the username again watt
> 
> and come over on IRC. we're having fun

Click to collapse



Doesn't work on Verizon. And I'm not around wifis

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 28, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Apply
> ?????
> PROFIT!!!
> PROBLEM???
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks but no thanks. I don't want that kind of responsibility right now, and it would be too much power to handle. I would ban 1.3 million noobs in one weekend. 

Actually, that sounds like fun. Sign me up.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 28, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Thanks but no thanks. I don't want that kind of responsibility right now, and it would be too much power to handle. I would ban 1.3 million noobs in one weekend.
> 
> Actually, that sounds like fun. Sign me up.

Click to collapse



DOOOOOOO EEEEEEEEEEEETTTTT!

Noobs be gone!

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 28, 2012)

Naaah, i'll have to skip it this time 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 28, 2012)

Funny how so many mods have an M in their username.

Hint hint Lord

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 28, 2012)

Naah, you can take the job 


Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 28, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Naah, you can take the job
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Crap, I name two M's.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Crap, I name two M's.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



You're over qualified then. Tough break.

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You're over qualified then. Tough break.
> 
> Velcro. What a rip off!

Click to collapse



Yeah too bad really.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 28, 2012)

I like how this is the one thread where we can do whatever we want and the mods enjoy it (re: MTM)

Like, XDA is hella chill. Other places would slaughter us for this. Although I've had some run-ins with the mods... oops.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 28, 2012)

The mods won't bother us as long as we play nice and don't flame people (except in some weekends when all of us are super wasted. Hilarious).


Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 28, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> The mods won't bother us as long as we play nice and don't flame people (except in some weekends when all of us are super wasted. Hilarious).
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Weekends?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 28, 2012)

Fine. All week. Happy? 



Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 28, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Fine. All week. Happy?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Happy happy joy joy, but only on days that end in Y.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 28, 2012)

Guess who tried five guys today 

That^ didn't sound right...

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Guess who tried five guys today
> 
> That^ didn't sound right...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777

Click to collapse









Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my SGH-I777

Click to collapse



Yeah yeah...at least you caught it first.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Aug 28, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Apply
> ?????
> PROFIT!!!
> PROBLEM???
> ...

Click to collapse



No more applications, just nominations from sm's like you.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah yeah...at least you caught it first.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



You've been feeling the "swarm of earthquakes?"

http://mobile.ktla.com/p.p?m=b&a=rp...DL.w=&DL.d=10&DQ=sectionId%3A5419&DPS=0&DPL=3

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## boborone (Aug 28, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> The mods won't bother us as long as we play nice and don't flame people (except in some weekends when all of us are super wasted. Hilarious).
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hahahahahaha


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You've been feeling the "swarm of earthquakes?"
> 
> http://mobile.ktla.com/p.p?m=b&a=rp...DL.w=&DL.d=10&DQ=sectionId%3A5419&DPS=0&DPL=3
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777

Click to collapse



No, but I heard about them.  Crazy.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No, but I heard about them.  Crazy.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I've never even been in one lol.

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> No more applications, just nominations from sm's like you.

Click to collapse



His son would get the first nod.  KidCarter.

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> I've never even been in one lol.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777

Click to collapse



I was in LA in 1994 on the 14th floor of a hotel when the Northridge quake hit.  7.4.  I was a kid from NJ there on vacation.

It was scaaaaaary.  The building was swaying.  Holy crap.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I was in LA in 1994 on the 14th floor of a hotel when the Northridge quake hit.  7.4.  I was a kid from NJ there on vacation.
> 
> It was scaaaaaary.  The building was swaying.  Holy crap.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Yeah, screw that. If there was an earthquake I'd hope to be driving, or at school.

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yeah, screw that. If there was an earthquake I'd hope to be driving, or at school.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777

Click to collapse



I actually thought it was my little brother trying to wake me up, so I was kind of punching him when my dad started saying "its an earthquake guys"

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> His son would get the first nod.  KidCarter.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I hearz my name I does!

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 28, 2012)

Alright, I did something differently this time and I'm back on jelly bean for a second time
 So far so good.  The only thing i want to do before setting up all my pretty stuff is change the DPI to 200.  That's where I like it, but I don't wanna just restore all my data from my backup, because I decided to use stock trebuchet launcher this time around.

But yeah, this is kicking ass so far.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 28, 2012)

We need a "ban the person above you #2" thread.
Get all the noobs in these and a mod to actually ban them all for being stupid enough to actually post in there.

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 28, 2012)

Things I need: sleep and plane tickets

One of which I refuse to do and the other is expensive as hell

YAY

Doesn't help that I keep spending money. Been droppin' bank like rain. Ugh.

Then there's the other problem with "how do I tell my mom I want to fly to another state alone to visit a girl I met on the internet whom I'm madly in love with" welp

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just dropping in to say see ya all in a few hours. Got some technical issues at work I've gotta deal with 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 28, 2012)

Bleh. 

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Bleh.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



sup sister


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 28, 2012)

Mornin', b*tches (and Babydoll)

How is everyone today?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Mornin', b*tches (and Babydoll)
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



not bad, u?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> not bad, u?

Click to collapse



I am good thanks for asking 

Also half day of work for me today then I get to to see slightly stoopid and 311 LIVE


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)

Good Today, 
Sup David, BD, Husam!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 28, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Good Today,
> Sup David, BD, Husam!!

Click to collapse



Yep awesome Tuesday is awesome 

How is your tuesday going john?


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)

Lots of work, I don't recognize my desk. 
I think I'll have an early beer.


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 28, 2012)

Morning everyone here.. 

Its evening here.. I'm leaving office.. Hope tonight will be good.. 

Sent from the Underdog..


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 28, 2012)

So Mafia....

Do you think Steve Jobs life flashed before his eyes before he died?









No, Apple doesn't support Flash.


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So Mafia....
> 
> Do you think Steve Jobs life flashed before his eyes before he died?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha.. I actually loled on this one 

Sent from the Underdog..


----------



## boborone (Aug 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So Mafia....
> 
> Do you think Steve Jobs life flashed before his eyes before he died?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Out of thanks. Awesomesauce





Did you guys see the news? New mod in OT. noice I like it


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So Mafia....
> 
> Do you think Steve Jobs life flashed before his eyes before he died?
> 
> No, Apple doesn't support Flash.

Click to collapse




LOL!!!
Imagine that. Few seconds, (Pirates of Silicon Valley)  Bill, Wozniak.

Ahaha.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So Mafia....
> 
> Do you think Steve Jobs life flashed before his eyes before he died?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



BWAHAHAH LOL

Hey jase whats up? Did you write any recent articles i might of missed? 

Also hello bobo  and guy I am not familiar with...


----------



## boborone (Aug 28, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by jaseglenn4<br />
> > So Mafia....<br />
> > <br />
> > Do you think Steve Jobs life flashed before his eyes before he died?<br />
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Hey there david. 

Just drove my girl to an interview. Godayum she is hot. I need to get another job. She not gonna stay with a broke jobless bloke for long.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So Mafia....
> 
> Do you think Steve Jobs life flashed before his eyes before he died?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure if dejavu


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 28, 2012)

“Finally laid to rest in a sleek white casket, the late Steve Jobs is surrounded by mourners in a massive cathedral. As the afternoon sunlight shines down on him through intricate stained glass revealing a beautiful spectrum of colours, Mr. Jobs will be remembered in death as he was in life.
Overshadowed by windows.”






Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> “Finally laid to rest in a sleek white casket, the late Steve Jobs is surrounded by mourners in a massive cathedral. As the afternoon sunlight shines down on him through intricate stained glass revealing a beautiful spectrum of colours, Mr. Jobs will be remembered in death as he was in life.
> Overshadowed by windows.”
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


>

Click to collapse







Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 28, 2012)

I give up

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I give up
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



loser


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> loser

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 28, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



yep. thats a brick


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 28, 2012)

What's up guys

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Aug 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> What's up guys
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Econ homework.

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## boborone (Aug 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Econ homework.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777

Click to collapse



What are you learning


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> What are you learning

Click to collapse



Towed a jeep home

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Towed a jeep home
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



That's cute. Did your mom let you keep it? I hear they make good pets.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> What are you learning

Click to collapse



Gross domestic product, standards of living,resource, scarcity. All that's jazz.

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm debating getting rid of my nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------




boborone said:


> That's cute. Did your mom let you keep it? I hear they make good pets.

Click to collapse



Nah. It had an owner. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Gross domestic product, standards of living,resource, scarcity. All that's jazz.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, first couple of days, all the basics. 

I love this show

www.npr.org/rss/podcast/podcast_detail.php?siteId=7495769

They have a morning and evening episode. I normally catch the evening. It's a very entertaining look at what's going on in economics right now.

Should check it out on your local station or just dl the podcast.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'll have your Nexus if you don't want it watt 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

What's up guys? Any action?


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What's up guys? Any action?

Click to collapse



Mustang meet tonight that I can't make. Not much else. Applied to a couple places. Hoping for some callbacks.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What's up guys? Any action?

Click to collapse



I think I have some actionscripts lying somewhere


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Mustang meet tonight that I can't make. Not much else. Applied to a couple places. Hoping for some callbacks.

Click to collapse



Do you have a Mustang?



dexter93 said:


> I think I have some actionscripts lying somewhere

Click to collapse



I have no idea what that is or what it does, but execute!


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Do you have a Mustang?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what that is or what it does, but execute!

Click to collapse



No. Never owned one. But it's cool to go and check em out. Helping a bud build a coupe foxbody right now. It's completely stripped of everything and running a 2.3 4cyl with a 100 shot. Running that until it blows then swapping a 302 V8 and gonna spray and Turbo that.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

There's a guy here that has built his own Shelby Mustang GT500 AKA Eleanor. God i hate him 

(not his car, but god that's a bute!)


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

I want a 71 Mach 1........the original Eleanor from the original gone in 60 seconds. Great freakin movie!

 en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gone_in_60_Seconds_(1974_film)


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

Update: I found it  583 HP, 800 Nm + NOS.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Do you have a Mustang?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what that is or what it does, but execute!

Click to collapse



/me points to flash.. some years ago 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ActionScript


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Update: I found it  583 HP, 800 Nm + NOS.

Click to collapse



Nice job on updating the interior. I like it.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> /me points to flash.. some years ago
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ActionScript

Click to collapse



Aha! I should know that since i studied Multimedia Design, which included web design and what not  I guess i forgot everything about it, lol. Money well spent!

---------- Post added at 12:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------

Where's the rest of the crew btw? Skinny, Milad, Husam and so on..


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Where's the rest of the crew btw? Skinny, Milad, Husam and so on..

Click to collapse



Out looking for me?


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

But.. you're here? Or...


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> But.. you're here? Or...

Click to collapse



Precisely amigo


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

I did it! Post number 40000! In your face hussam! I did it again! I've used like 3 months preparing for this! Okay, that's a lie, but in yo face!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

Here but not here? WTF 

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

Okay, we can go back to the normal chit chat now. I got my #40000th post, so i don't have to fill this thread up with pointless questions and posts just so i'll hit that post  Thanks to Boborone and Dexter for the support 

---------- Post added at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Here but not here? WTF
> 
> Velcro. What a rip off!

Click to collapse



He's high as a kite.


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Okay, we can go back to the normal chit chat now. I got my #40000th post, so i don't have to fill this thread up with pointless questions and posts just so i'll hit that post  Thanks to Boborone and Dexter for the support
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pull the string, I want down now.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Pull the string, I want down now.

Click to collapse



Are you sure? 

(damn deposit photos)


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

Mafia challenge: hit 50000 posts in 2 weeks
aka 1000 pages more

who's in?


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm in, but it'll be A LOT of work. Mostly spamming, but that's still work.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I'm in, but it'll be A LOT of work. Mostly spamming, but that's still work.

Click to collapse



heh, ok
1 month


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

If we make it, do I win a cookie?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

You'll win two cookies.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm definitely in then 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

need more people..


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah, where are you people?!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

Typical. When they're not needed, this threads always getting bumped.
As soon as they're needed, not a bump in sight 

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yeah, where are you people?!

Click to collapse



its the dead hour 

its almost 5 am here.. so hus, milad and max should be asleep. dont know whats going on in the other side of the atlantic


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

Im

---------- Post added at 08:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------

In


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

Jaszek is awake. He's active on irc


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Im
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------
> 
> In

Click to collapse



If you're going to spam, do it right. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> If you're going to spam, do it right.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Huh

---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> Jaszek is awake. He's active on irc

Click to collapse



Tell him the news about the mods. He'll be back on xda now.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> If you're going to spam, do it right.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There you are 

Spam? He wrote "i'm in"


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> There you are
> 
> Spam? He wrote "i'm in"

Click to collapse



:thumbup:


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Huh
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What news? The lack of mod activity?


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> There you are
> 
> Spam? He wrote "i'm in"

Click to collapse



With 2 posts. :sly:

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Huh
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why did he leave? 

This signature makes more sense than yours....


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What news? The lack mod activity?

Click to collapse



The new one. He was fed up like the lot of us about half the posts disappearing every day.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Why did he leave?
> 
> This signature makes more sense than yours....

Click to collapse



He hasn't left. He's just not that active at the moment.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> The new one. He was fed up like the lot of us about half the posts disappearing every day.

Click to collapse



I told him. He's either not there or ignoring me atm

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I told him. He's either not there or ignoring me atm
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ahh I see

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------




boborone said:


> The new one. He was fed up like the lot of us about half the posts disappearing every day.

Click to collapse



See above







M_T_M said:


> Why did he leave?
> 
> This signature makes more sense than yours....

Click to collapse


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ahh I see
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get in irc you noob.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Get in irc you noob.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Can't get it to work on phone. Ima noob


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Can't get it to work on phone. Ima noob

Click to collapse



Did you try turning it off and back on again?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

Just install an IRC client, add xda_ot and choose a nickname. Voila. Remember to choose freenode.


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Just install an IRC client, add xda_ot and choose a nickname. Voila. Remember to choose freenode.

Click to collapse



Seriously I've tried. I am fail at irc on phone


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Seriously I've tried. I am fail at irc on phone

Click to collapse



Join the club. I installed it for the first time on my phone yesterday, and i didn't have any issues


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Seriously I've tried. I am fail at irc on phone

Click to collapse



1. Open Google play store
2. Press search
3. Type androirc
4. Choose the first result
5. Press install
6. Press open
7. Go to servers, select freenode
8. /join xda_ot
9. /nick boborone

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Join the club. I installed it for the first time on my phone yesterday, and i didn't have any issues

Click to collapse



I'll try again tonight


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'll try again tonight

Click to collapse



its easy. just look at prototype's guide


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

Bob, i'll just say this once. When you log in, don't freak out. We might be talking about some weird stuff lol


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Bob, i'll just say this once. When you log in, don't freak out. We might be talking about some weird stuff lol

Click to collapse



isnt that normal? 

'night mafia


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> isnt that normal?
> 
> 'night mafia

Click to collapse



In our world, yes. That's normal  

Night night!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

Weird stuff eh?
Sounds intriguing 

Night Dex.

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Weird stuff eh?
> Sounds intriguing
> 
> Night Dex.
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you Wesley_Sniper?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

No, why?

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

Ah OK. A dude with that nickname showed up for a minute and logged off again  I'm on a man hunt.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'll be kidcarter93 when I'm in. Just gotta sort my phone out first 

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

Alright man, we'll be there. Just say hi when you log in. It's currently no activity there now, but we're still there.. waiting


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

Okie dokie pal.

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 29, 2012)

What's up, Mafia? Went out socializing for the first time in a year. It was fun.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

Zuuup Obsi. I'm headed for the bed now, so i'll be back later.


----------



## Soap (Aug 29, 2012)

Wassup peeps


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 29, 2012)

Hangin' in the OT IRC if anyone's awake.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## trell959 (Aug 29, 2012)

Saw this while walking into Walmart. Lmao! 



Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Saw this while walking into Walmart. Lmao!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A bunch of broken pictures?

Dude, you break, you buy, Capice?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> A bunch of broken pictures?
> 
> Dude, you break, you buy, Capice?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Edited 

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Hangin' in the OT IRC if anyone's awake.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



be there in a sec


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Edited
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777

Click to collapse



Totally worth the wait.

Sent from your mom.


And geez, people, I'm in irc.  Wearing my yoga pants.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 29, 2012)

BTW...you may not see much from me in the near future.



Not sure how many of you know my situation, but I'll try to keep it short.

My family of 4 has been living with my wife's parents for 3 years.  Lots of reasons behind that.  I won't bore you with it all.

My wife's sister's family has just bought their first home.  So we're moving into their former house.  Catch is, it's just down the street.  But whatever, it's gated.  I can keep the in laws out no prob for a change.

So the house is now vacant. The utilities are in our name, and we've already started work on updating it.  Tons of work to do, but earlier tonight, most of the kitchen is taken apart, and ready for refinishing.  We're also going to redo the floors, most likely wood.  Cabinets will be white, walls will be a blueish-grey.  Sarah and I are doing all the work ourselves.

 I'll try to update with pics as we make progress.

The first person that can find the can of Keystone in the pic below gets a prize.








Sent from your mom.


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> BTW...you may not see much from me in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good luck man and It's next to teh frigerator  

Creeping in yo threads, snatching up yo prizes. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 29, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Good luck man and It's next to teh frigerator
> 
> Creeping in yo threads, snatching up yo prizes.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Dammit.

I'm running outta these things!








BTW...I thought you were scuured of this thread.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dammit.
> 
> I'm running outta these things!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am but most of these guys are probably asleep right now. Sometimes I creep in when it's quiet...  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 29, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> I am but most of these guys are probably asleep right now. Sometimes I creep in when it's quiet...
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



You and our entitled mod would have a blast together in here.  MTM needs a translator sometimes, but I want hear him with Scottish/English inflection.  Ball-up and join.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> I am but most of these guys are probably asleep right now. Sometimes I creep in when it's quiet...
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



You know we don't mind another mod around.. specially you 

Good morning everyone 
@skinny: best of luck 
Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Morning guys.

Wednesday, gotta love the day. Far from Monday and near the weekend. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

Heh, another quiet day ...

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Bumpity Bump. No more quietness! 
Sup Dex?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

Regarding the challenge:
We need a few all night/day (for those of you in the wrong time zones :beer: ) SPAM PARTIES!
Challenge completed. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

I've got that covered BD 
I'm up most nights.

How's it going mafia?

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I've got that covered BD
> I'm up most nights.
> 
> How's it going mafia?
> ...

Click to collapse



You're the perfect example of "wrong time zone" 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Regarding the challenge:
> We need a few all night/day (for those of you in the wrong time zones :beer: ) SPAM PARTIES!
> Challenge completed.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey sis, how's it going?


----------



## trell959 (Aug 29, 2012)

Just woke up. Morning.

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Morning Trell, Husam, BD!
I heard Spam Parties. :silly:


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey everyone


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You're the perfect example of "wrong time zone"
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm in the right timezone. It's you lot that have got it wrong 

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 29, 2012)

My workplace has banned cell phones.

Unbelievable.  We can't even carry it in our pockets.  

So there's another reason I won't be posting much in the near future.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey sis, how's it going?

Click to collapse




Sup Bro?






trell959 said:


> Just woke up. Morning.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777

Click to collapse






Hey Trell.




John McClane said:


> Morning Trell, Husam, BD!
> I heard Spam Parties. :silly:

Click to collapse



Hiya JMcC.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey everyone

Click to collapse



You failed yesterday. I expected a fight!


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My workplace has banned cell phones.
> 
> Unbelievable.  We can't even carry it in our pockets.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WHAT!! That's so unfair.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm in the right timezone. It's you lot that have got it wrong
> 
> Velcro. What a rip off!

Click to collapse



Snowflake does NOT approve of the above post.
Now tapatalk is blocking uploads of more than 30 images. 
Had to use forum upload.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You failed yesterday. I expected a fight!

Click to collapse



wait what?
what happened, and where?



Babydoll25 said:


> Sup Bro?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nothing really, just sitting doing nothing, waiting for the food


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake does NOT approve of the above post.
> Now tapatalk is blocking uploads of more than 30 images.
> Had to use forum upload.
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Snowflake would approve if you were in the right timezone 
How's Snowflake doing now anyway?

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Snowflake would approve if you were in the right timezone
> How's Snowflake doing now anyway?
> 
> Velcro. What a rip off!

Click to collapse



Snowflake doesn't approve of YOUR POST.
 My posts are approved BEFORE I hit (the) post (button). 
I DON'T post anything She doesn't approve of. 
She's doing better, thanks for asking. She's starting another lead/zinc chelator (pronounced KEE-lay-tor)  today. (same treatment for both lead and zinc)
She's got more energy and isn't as weak. The wobbliness and stiffness will take a while to go away completely.
Snowflake says hi.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> wait what?
> what happened, and where?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got the 40000th post. Didn't you say 10000 posts ago that you would get the 40k post after i "stole" the 30k post right in front of you?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I got the 40000th post. Didn't you say 10000 posts ago that you would get the 40k post after i "stole" the 30k post right in front of you?

Click to collapse



I forgot 

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I got the 40000th post. Didn't you say 10000 posts ago that you would get the 40k post after i "stole" the 30k post right in front of you?

Click to collapse



I'm getting the 50k post though 


Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake doesn't approve of YOUR POST.
> My posts are approved BEFORE I hit (the) post (button).
> I DON'T post anything She doesn't approve of.
> She's doing better, thanks for asking. She's starting another lead/zinc chelator (pronounced KEE-lay-tor)  today. (same treatment for both lead and zinc)
> ...

Click to collapse



Glad she's doing better 
Even though it might take a anime for her to get fully better, at least she's got a lot more energy back anyway.
Hey Snowflake 

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I forgot
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> WHAT!! That's so unfair.

Click to collapse



Yup.  All because of one person who ruined it for the other 200 people that work here.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yup.  All because of one person who ruined it for the other 200 people that work here.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I hate it when one person does that.
It's kinda like when you're underage but drinking in a pub anyway. One person always gets too drunk and grasses the place up, meaning they start asking for ID all the time.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

One thing is sure; we won't reach the 10K goal like this


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

Just wait until tonight LM. I'll be up all night anyway so spam time will commence.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You and our entitled mod would have a blast together in here.  MTM needs a translator sometimes, but I want hear him with Scottish/English inflection.  Ball-up and join.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 29, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Unpossibru!!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yup.  All because of one person who ruined it for the other 200 people that work here.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Once Snowflake is better....We may have to send her first "birdy bomber" mission. 


Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Once Snowflake is better....We may have to send her first "birdy bomber" mission.
> 
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Amen to that.  But here I am, posting from my phone at work.  I figure the policy will last a few more days, just like every new policy they try out.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Hiding to post on xda?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Amen to that.  But here I am, posting from my phone at work.  I figure the policy will last a few more days, just like every new policy they try out.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Well, if it lasts longer than a few days or you're still mad about it later on....
Let Snowflake know.
She'll take care of it. 
also.....

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Frosted!!!!

Me Gusta!!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

So it begins. Can't wait to see the beast.

http://live.theverge.com/samsung-mobile-unpacked-ifa-2012-galaxy-note-ii-live/


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> So it begins. Can't wait to see the beast.
> 
> http://live.theverge.com/samsung-mobile-unpacked-ifa-2012-galaxy-note-ii-live/

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Hey LM. How goes it?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

Not now BD! NOT NOW!

Kidding, kidding. I'm fine thank you! How's it going in NJ?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Not now BD! NOT NOW!
> 
> Kidding, kidding. I'm fine thank you! How's it going in NJ?

Click to collapse



It's going.... (right into the hudson river  )
I'm fine. Taking a break from work to nurse snowflake back to health. 
On another note:
Do want that note II (note 2? NoteII?)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's going.... (right into the hudson river  )
> I'm fine. Taking a break from work to nurse snowflake back to health.
> On another note:
> Do want that note II (note 2? NoteII?)
> ...

Click to collapse



Officially "Note Dos"

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

Ahh, i see. Is Snowflake feeling better or what? 

Note 2? Too early to tell. We'll know more in a few moments.

---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------












---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Officially "Note Dos"
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse











LordManhattan said:


> Ahh, i see. Is Snowflake feeling better or what?
> 
> Note 2? Too early to tell. We'll know more in a few moments.

Click to collapse



Snowflake is feeling better. 
She's going to be receiving a second round of lead/zinc chelation therapy starting later today. (it binds the metal and stops it from being absorbed into the system through the stomach (gullet) lining and into the bloodstream)
It will take time for the stiffness and, wobblieness (not a word, don't care) to go away. 
im just glad the neurological symptoms will go away, with no permanent damage. (stiffness, ect)
She's a little trooper
Thanks for asking.
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 29, 2012)

Officially Announced.. Note II


Key specs

    5.5-inch Super AMOLED HD display
    1.6GHz quad-core CPU
    8MP rear camera
    1.9MP front camera
    3,100mAh battery
    9.4mm thick
    16, 32, and 64 GB internal storage
    microSD card slot
    HSPA+ 21mbps/ 4G LTE
    Android 4.1 Jelly Bean
    Available in Marble White or Titanium Gray colours


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake is feeling better.
> She's going to be receiving a second round of lead/zinc chelation therapy starting later today. (it binds the metal and stops it from being absorbed into the system through the stomach (gullet) lining and into the bloodstream)
> It will take time for the stiffness and, wobblieness (not a word, don't care) to go away.
> im just glad the neurological symptoms will go away, with no permanent damage. (stiffness, ect)
> ...

Click to collapse



nice to hear 

hope she gets well soon


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 29, 2012)

Me Gusta..

"Samsung has made quite a few changes on the software front in Note II, it will sports a feature called Air View, which allows users to hover with the S-Pen over an email, image gallery, or video to preview its content without having to open it"


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

heinrichkaiser said:


> Officially Announced.. Note II
> 
> 
> Key specs
> ...

Click to collapse



excuse me, but


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

heinrichkaiser said:


> Me Gusta..
> 
> "Samsung has made quite a few changes on the software front in Note II, it will sports a feature called Air View, which allows users to hover with the S-Pen over an email, image gallery, or video to preview its content without having to open it"

Click to collapse


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> nice to hear
> 
> hope she gets well soon

Click to collapse



Wait.. What happened yo Snowflake..?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Ahh, i see. Is Snowflake feeling better or what?
> 
> Note 2? Too early to tell. We'll know more in a few moments.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Also Morning BD,Skinny and Manhattan  and everyone else.

This is how I feel right now:


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> excuse me, but

Click to collapse



New member.. who registerd a while back but has been reading posts in OT since last year..


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

heinrichkaiser said:


> New member.. who registerd a while back but has been reading posts in OT since last year..

Click to collapse



really?

any word about that, Babydoll?


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Also Morning BD,Skinny and Manhattan  and everyone else.
> 
> This is how I feel right now:

Click to collapse



Where have you been for the last week? Answer me!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

heinrichkaiser said:


> New member.. who registerd a while back but has been reading posts in OT since last year..

Click to collapse



I've only seen you around over the past couple days 

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey Dex,
David what's wrong!!! too much beer or too much sleep


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

He's a cop. I smell bacon.


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse








Wanted to say thanks but.. I lost the thanks button..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

It's because you're a noob.

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> He's a cop. I smell bacon.

Click to collapse



/me grabs piggies out of LM! :laugh:


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

heinrichkaiser said:


> [/HIDE]
> 
> Wanted to say thanks but.. I lost the thanks button..

Click to collapse



Pay me 10 bucks and i'll forget about this - for now.


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 29, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I've only seen you around over the past couple days
> 
> Velcro. What a rip off!

Click to collapse



Ya.. I registered last month.. Posting in OT from last week.. had been visiting xda since i owned Nexus S(1.5 years from now).. I didn't register earlier because i didn't want to piss off people with noobish questions..


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Where have you been for the last week? Answer me!

Click to collapse



Hmm, I don't know!!!  I think I was dealing with getting ready for school and Fixing my note 10.1 



John McClane said:


> Hey Dex,
> David what's wrong!!! too much beer or too much sleep

Click to collapse



I had 10 beers last night at the concert and not enough sleep 
Plus recovering from all the 2nd hand weed smoke.

Slightly Stoopid/311 concert for ya


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Pay me 10 bucks and i'll forget about this - for now.

Click to collapse



I dont have PayPal..


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> really?
> 
> any word about that, Babydoll?

Click to collapse



No clue who he/she is. 
Not listed in the OP? Not a member as far as I'm (or Snowflake) is concerned.
Where's Jase? He should have an opinion on this. No?

Snowflake approved this message.

---------- Post added at 01:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------




heinrichkaiser said:


> Ya.. I registered last month.. Posting in OT from last week.. had been visiting xda since i owned Nexus S(1.5 years from now).. I didn't register earlier because i didn't want to piss off people with noobish questions..

Click to collapse



That doesn't make you a member of the mafia
Now GTFO. 
Thank you.
The management.

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

@heinrichkaiser - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No clue who he/she is.
> Not listed in the OP? Not a member as far as I'm (or Snowflake) is concerned.
> Where's Jase? He should have an opinion on this. No?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



confirmed. I checked posts activity
 NOT a member of the Mafia



that means:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 29, 2012)

Guys guys I am running out of thanks on my computer, stop posting all these useful posts 

I don't feel like switching to tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey, hey...let us relax and find out who this guy is before you kindly ask him to abandon the premises in a violent manner...

What say you? :silly:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

Well, looking on the upside of the noob turning up, it's got us very slightly closer to out target 
Positive thinking FTW

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Hey, hey...let us relax and find out who this guy is before you kindly ask him to abandon the premises in a violent manner...
> 
> What say you? :silly:

Click to collapse



But.. why? Shoot first, ask later?


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> But.. why? Shoot first, ask later?

Click to collapse



Same saying here in this one horse town mate but...remember...all we need is love :cyclops:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 29, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Hey, hey...let us relax and find out who this guy is before you kindly ask him to abandon the premises in a violent manner...
> 
> What say you? :silly:

Click to collapse









NOW support us or:


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Same saying here in this one horse town mate but...remember...all we need is love :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Love? What's that? Teach me master, TEACH ME!


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Hey, hey...let us relax and find out who this guy is before you kindly ask him to abandon the premises in a violent manner...
> 
> What say you? :silly:

Click to collapse



Don't you know?
It's protocol
They come in
We throw them out
They come back and ask to join
We consider
We accept
Moar mafia
???
Profit.


Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

Btw people, Jaszek is fapping like crazy. 

Edit: Jelly Bean, WiFi, 3G + 4G, 16-megapixel CMOS sensor, 21x zoom, optical image stabilization.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Same saying here in this one horse town mate but...remember...all we need is love :cyclops:

Click to collapse




looks like the Mafia mod has forgotten how we accept new members... 

there is a standard procedure :highfive:


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> NOW support us or:

Click to collapse



Dare you to say that to me again...I'll shut this flea circus down so fast that I'll make your head spin 

Now apologize!!


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 29, 2012)

Can I join the mafia please..? 

Sent from my Xperia Pro using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

LOL. This guys funny

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

heinrichkaiser said:


> Can I join the mafia please..?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



depends. What do you have to offer to the Mafia?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Btw people, Jaszek is fapping like crazy.
> 
> Edit: Jelly Bean, WiFi, 3G + 4G, 16-megapixel CMOS sensor, 21x zoom, optical image stabilization.

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 29, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Dare you to say that to me again...I'll shut this flea circus down so fast that I'll make your head spin
> 
> Now apologize!!

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> depends. What do you have to offer to the Mafia?

Click to collapse



He's german.. beer. And that's it i guess.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> He's german.. beer. And that's it i guess.

Click to collapse



Beer is good :good:

BTW that camera is sick!! I wonder what the price tag will be on it?


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> He's german.. beer. And that's it i guess.

Click to collapse



Guessed it right.. And I'm an architect too.. So if you guys thinking of building bridges or anything like that, I'm there.. 

Sent from my Xperia Pro using xda app-developers app


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

heinrichkaiser said:


> Guessed it right.. And I'm an architect too.. So if you guys thinking of building bridges or anything like that, I'm there..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



"Architect Of Destruction". I like the sound of that.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> He's german.. beer. And that's it i guess.

Click to collapse



If He can find this:







And tow it to my house....
I'll think about accepting him. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Bridges to grab beer. :beer:

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Beer is good :good:
> 
> BTW that camera is sick!! I wonder what the price tag will be on it?

Click to collapse



It's also voice controlled. No price yet.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



I'll ban you so help me, so help me!!!!!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> If He can find this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stop with the failing pictures :banghead:

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Bridges to grab beer. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Beer party
My house
Nao!

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 29, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Stop with the failing pictures :banghead:
> 
> Velcro. What a rip off!

Click to collapse



You dummy...if he finds 404 he will get accepted..right BD?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 29, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I'll ban you so help me, so help me!!!!!!

Click to collapse



DOOOOOOOO ITTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

Galaxy Camera specs: 







And it also has a remote viewfinder (wifi)


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 29, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You dummy...if he finds 404 he will get accepted..right BD?

Click to collapse



:what:  

Sent from my Xperia Pro using xda app-developers app


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

Guess he won't be joining  lol

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 PM ----------

Btw,


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Guess he won't be joining  lol
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 PM ----------
> 
> Btw,

Click to collapse



Windows 8 tablet?


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

"Account currently disabled", HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

heinrichkaiser said:


> :what:
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Pro using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



one last quiz. You answer, you are in

you fail, M_T_M bans you for 24 hours


What's the answer to life the universe and everything?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Stop with the failing pictures :banghead:
> 
> Velcro. What a rip off!

Click to collapse



It's tapatalk. Not me. Not all pix give the option to upload to the forum directly and some fail when using that option. 

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Windows 8 tablet?

Click to collapse



Yep.. Even Sony revealed two of those..

Sent from the Underdog


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

That's the pic ^^^^^
Happy Nao?

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

First Win8 phone


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's the pic ^^^^^
> Happy Nao?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



Yus!





Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> First Win8 phone

Click to collapse



They listed 2300mAh twice. 
Dumba$$e$.
Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> one last quiz. You answer, you are in
> 
> you fail, M_T_M bans you for 24 hours
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Finally Death.. 

Sent from the Underdog


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 29, 2012)

I am back


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Fail or 2-2300mAh Batteries? :what:

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> one last quiz. You answer, you are in
> 
> you fail, M_T_M bans you for 24 hours
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






heinrichkaiser said:


> Finally Death..
> 
> Sent from the Underdog

Click to collapse



The ironic part is that the answer is in the question if you look close enough 



davidrules7778 said:


> I am back

Click to collapse



Welcome! Been on vacation or what?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I am back

Click to collapse



Sup david 


LordManhattan said:


> First Win8 phone

Click to collapse



Actually looks nice! and that camera one which you posted 


Babydoll25 said:


> They listed 2300mAh twice.
> Dumba$$e$.
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



lol  Hey !


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I am back

Click to collapse







Edit: tapatalk needs too get their act together. 
This sucks. 
Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Edit: tapatalk needs too get their act together.
> This sucks.
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



BRIDGET! Stop uploading pics with Tapatalk  It's like REALLY annoying. I didn't want to raise my voice, but you made me do it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Welcome! Been on vacation or what?

Click to collapse



Ya M_T_M kidnapped me from xda and returned me


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup david
> 
> Actually looks nice! and that camera one which you posted
> 
> lol  Hey !

Click to collapse



Hey Maxey. 

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> The ironic part is that the answer is in the question if you look close enough

Click to collapse




Am I correct or not?
Sent from the Underdog


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya M_T_M kidnapped me from xda and returned me

Click to collapse



Without raping you? That's new.

---------- Post added at 06:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------




heinrichkaiser said:


> Am I correct or not?
> Sent from the Underdog

Click to collapse



Nope.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> one last quiz. You answer, you are in
> 
> you fail, M_T_M bans you for 24 hours
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





heinrichkaiser said:


> Finally Death..
> 
> Sent from the Underdog

Click to collapse



Sorry, you lose



LordManhattan said:


> The ironic part is that the answer is in the question if you look close enough

Click to collapse



indeed 

where's M_T_M?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey max, also I agree BD enough is enough, use xda instead


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

heinrichkaiser said:


> Am I correct or not?
> Sent from the Underdog

Click to collapse



Unlucky 

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Sorry, you lose
> 
> 
> indeed
> ...

Click to collapse



What's the answer then.?

Sent from the Underdog


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 29, 2012)

heinrichkaiser said:


> What's the answer then.?
> 
> Sent from the Underdog

Click to collapse



Its in the question


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

heinrichkaiser said:


> What's the answer then.?
> 
> Sent from the Underdog

Click to collapse


https://www.google.com/search?sugex...he+answer+to+life+the+universe+and+everything

simply put: 42


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Look closer, it's hollering at you. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

I think its time for M_T_M  to do some mod work..


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Why do think I added the EDIT to my post. 

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 29, 2012)

:banghead: 
Sent from the Underdog


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

heinrichkaiser said:


> :banghead:
> Sent from the Underdog

Click to collapse







Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I think its time for M_T_M  to do some mod work..

Click to collapse



Ya besides banning old members with the REASON: OOPS  

Its ok M_T_M I will always remember I helped you with your sig problems and what fallen spartan called u


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey max, also I agree BD enough is enough, use xda instead

Click to collapse



I almost never post from my pc.
All my images are saved on my various phones.
I am using the XDA app which unfortunately, is based on tapatalk. 

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I almost never post from my pc.
> All my images are saved on my various phones.
> I am using the XDA app which unfortunately, is based on tapatalk.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



Use Imgur. It's what I've been doing :thumbup:

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I almost never post from my pc.
> All my images are saved on my various phones.
> I am using the XDA app which unfortunately, is based on tapatalk.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



That is your problem there... XDA is outta date 

Tapatalk is always up to date far ahead of xda


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya besides banning old members with the REASON: OOPS
> 
> Its ok M_T_M I will always remember I helped you with your sig problems and what fallen spartan called u

Click to collapse



ban who with a what now?  


Also....nananananananananana.meeeeeeee


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2012)

imgur is good, But not in the app.. 

Also.. Galaxy Camera looks awesome.. Shame it won't work as a phone.. untill rooted


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 29, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> ban who with a what now?
> 
> 
> Also....nananananananananana.meeeeeeee

Click to collapse



Your probaly don't remember, just like you don't remember common forum codes to set up your sig..


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> That is your problem there... XDA is outta date
> 
> Tapatalk is always up to date far ahead of xda

Click to collapse



I have the same issues with tapatalk. I have both. 

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh really: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 29, 2012)

Another pic 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

Test.




Edit: doesn't work with an imgur app. :banghead::banghead:
Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 29, 2012)

Worked.. tapatalk must not like you


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

holy crap, I'm not even going to read this thread for teh next month cause it's too much


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> holy crap, I'm not even going to read this thread for teh next month cause it's too much

Click to collapse



Didn't miss too much:

1. Potential new member got GTFO and quizing and maybe 24 hour ban for him coming since he failed the quiz.
2. I got banned for Reason: OOPS
3. New samsung stuff...
4. I am tired and very little hungover
5. BD has tapatalk issues with images
6. Stuff i missed the 10 pages before all this..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

Imgur works fine for me BD.

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> holy crap, I'm not even going to read this thread for teh next month cause it's too much

Click to collapse


http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3qon0t/


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2012)

Sweet pic BD, You on a boat..??


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

Its official. Spam Party


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



boats, fishing rods... sunset 
looks perfect to me. If only the sea wasnt leaking to the right of the pic


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 29, 2012)

Jenga any one.. wait what?






Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet pic BD, You on a boat..??

Click to collapse



No. That's a pic that Sparky took last Wednesday. He went fishing

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

hahahaha 

oh you guys


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Its official. Spam Party

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> No. That's a pic that Sparky took last Wednesday. He went fishing
> 
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



Ahhhhh okay Sweet 

Was that a phone cam then?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Jenga any one.. wait what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lulz. Jenga puppy to the rescue!

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> boats, fishing rods... sunset
> looks perfect to me. If only the sea wasnt leaking to the right of the pic

Click to collapse



His brother Jeff must have been ummmm.......relieving himself. 

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> hahahaha
> 
> oh you guys

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Didn't miss too much:
> 
> 1. Potential new member got GTFO and quizing and maybe 24 hour ban for him coming since he failed the quiz.
> 2. I got banned for Reason: OOPS
> ...

Click to collapse



Also....no one banned you, your request was fulfilled which is different


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> His brother Jeff must have been ummmm.......relieving himself.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



LOL

@jase: welcome aboard


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol
I stole the first one.
I haz Lutino peach face lovebirds 

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Lol
> I stole the first one.
> I haz Lutino peach face lovebirds
> 
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



They look cute :cyclops::good:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

SPAM!

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## huggs (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi guys, how's everybody?
I ain't been on in a day or so, thought I'd check in


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> SPAM!
> 
> Velcro. What a rip off!

Click to collapse



say what?


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Spam Party!!!
Hey Jase!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

huggs said:


> Hi guys, how's everybody?
> I ain't been on in a day or so, thought I'd check in

Click to collapse



hey huggs!

join the party


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

*attempting to revive thread*


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

Now this is what you call a double-bump
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

That's a funny looking dog.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> That's a funny looking dog.

Click to collapse



its a cat


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> its a cat

Click to collapse



No, i'm pretty sure it's a dog. Trust me, i've been on the internet far longer than you have.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> No, i'm pretty sure it's a dog. Trust me, i've been on the internet far longer than you have.

Click to collapse



Nah.. thats not a dog

this is a dog


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

Now this is a dog.





Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

that looks like a lion


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

Lion you say?








Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

hmmm.. that reminds me of the best beer I've ever drank


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



how do you always find the most awesome pics?


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

That's a well kept secret.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> That's a well kept secret.

Click to collapse



And thats why you are in the Mafia. Good job son :good:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse







Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

ahhh the memories


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Velcro. What a rip off!

Click to collapse



close enough 

but absolutely true


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

oh and the theme was kept cause the name of the song is la la land by green velvet, la la land was in dex's pic

---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Velcro. What a rip off!

Click to collapse



damn. I'm exposed


----------



## Phistachio (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey guys, anyone missed me?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Hey guys, anyone missed me?

Click to collapse



Phistachio!
Where have you been missing? holidays I guess?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 29, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Hey guys, anyone missed me?

Click to collapse



I don't miss people.  I hit them every time.

:sly:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey skinny! Still at work? Cell hiding 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Hey skinny! Still at work? Cell hiding
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yup!  

Bulls**t policy.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

You people:
Are nuts. 
Also hi. :beer:
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

cell hiding?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yup!
> 
> Bulls**t policy.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



need airforce support?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You people:
> Are nuts.
> Also hi. :beer:
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



thanks Babydoll. You look pretty good today too


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> need airforce support?

Click to collapse



If I dont need to change my cell plan, why yes!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My workplace has banned cell phones.
> 
> Unbelievable.  We can't even carry it in our pockets.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











boborone said:


> cell hiding?

Click to collapse





Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> thanks Babydoll. You look pretty good today too

Click to collapse



Dex!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

We're not nuts.... much.








Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Dex!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



404!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh my dayum,  6000!!!

Dayum, daaayum, daaaaaaayum!

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 02:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------

Alrighty, gotta go back to work...

Talk to you later!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Oh my dayum,  6000!!!
> 
> Dayum, daaayum, daaaaaaayum!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I'm a few off that yet 
Seeya in a bit 

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Oh my dayum,  6000!!!
> 
> Dayum, daaayum, daaaaaaayum!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



someone is leveling up quickly.... 
congrats


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Oh my dayum,  6000!!!
> 
> Dayum, daaayum, daaaaaaayum!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



6000 posts since february


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> 6000 posts since february

Click to collapse



its possible. its called "no life poster"


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

My god, Obama is doing an IAmA on Reddit.

http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/z1c9z/i_am_barack_obama_president_of_the_united_states/


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> My god, Obama is doing an IAmA on Reddit.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/z1c9z/i_am_barack_obama_president_of_the_united_states/

Click to collapse



links


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> My god, Obama is doing an IAmA on Reddit.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/z1c9z/i_am_barack_obama_president_of_the_united_states/

Click to collapse



Aaaaaand he does this just as the RNC is going on............trololololololol


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Aaaaaand he does this just as the RNC is going on............trololololololol

Click to collapse



best part: grammar nazi attacking the president 

http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/z1c9z/i_am_barack_obama_president_of_the_united_states/c60mm41


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> best part: grammar nazi attacking the president
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/z1c9z/i_am_barack_obama_president_of_the_united_states/c60mm41

Click to collapse



I liked the part about the proof it's him to the admins was he faxed them a copy of his birth certificate. ahhahaha

---------- Post added at 05:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------

So I sent this to Larry Hagman on fb:



> Just wanted to pass this picture on.
> http://img.tapatalk.com/428db0cf-6667-893b.jpg
> I got to talking a guy there and he said it was yours. It was a Grapevine Lake in Texas a couple weekends ago. He said he completely renovated it and put the solar panels on it and was handing out business cards for a mobile rv service. Looked more like a party to me. I snapped the pic and thought it was cool. Got me to thinking though, was it yours and if so, did you know it was there at a party. Just passing it on

Click to collapse



Step 2 of Just give me my freakin paycheck completed.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> I liked the part about the proof it's him to the admins was he faxed them a copy of his birth certificate. ahhahaha
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol xD


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> its possible. its called "no life poster"

Click to collapse



Is this the sh*t talking that goes on when you think I'm not here?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Is this the sh*t talking that goes on when you think I'm not here?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



yep. thats the ****. 
 Now get posting, we have a goal to reach


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> best part: grammar nazi attacking the president
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/z1c9z/i_am_barack_obama_president_of_the_united_states/c60mm41

Click to collapse



Lmao! XD 

Worthy accomplishment to put in a CV?  (Resume )


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao! XD
> 
> Worthy accomplishment to put in a CV?  (Resume )

Click to collapse



that depends on what you're applying for 
http://www.armedpolitesociety.com/index.php?topic=35387.0


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> that depends on what you're applying for

Click to collapse



Haha yeah 

Also.. lol xD ... Milads Phone wallpaper :silly:


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Aug 29, 2012)

Edit because I just noticed the poster made a mistake himself, cookie to whoever finds it first.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Edit because I just noticed the poster made a mistake himself, cookie to whoever finds it first.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Apostrophe after States,
The guy that replied to him spotted it :silly:


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Apostrophe after States,
> The guy that replied to him spotted it :silly:

Click to collapse



Milad? Is that you?


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 29, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Apostrophe after States,
> The guy that replied to him spotted it :silly:

Click to collapse








Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 PM ----------

Lolz, he did it again.





Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Milad? Is that you?

Click to collapse



:silly:

How many pages have we done so far 



prototype7 said:


> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The 2nd correction was done so politely XD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> :silly:
> 
> How many pages have we done so far

Click to collapse



29 so far. We're a little behind already 

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> 29 so far. We're a little behind already
> 
> Velcro. What a rip off!

Click to collapse



Well then, I'll continue posting highlights from this reddit then.





Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> 29 so far. We're a little behind already
> 
> Velcro. What a rip off!

Click to collapse



AH damn,  If that were just in 1 day we might just be able to make it :silly:
everyone post dammit xD :cyclops:

---------- Post added at 12:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Well then, I'll continue posting highlights from this reddit then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol  Keep it up  xD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> AH damn,  If that were just in 1 day we might just be able to make it :silly:
> everyone post dammit xD :cyclops:

Click to collapse



We need like 330ish posts a day. I think I worked it out right anyway 

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> We need like 330ish posts a day. I think I worked it out right anyway
> 
> Velcro. What a rip off!

Click to collapse



Ah, 33 pages a day, Well if everyone changed their post per pages to 5 we would get there alot easier


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> AH damn,  If that were just in 1 day we might just be able to make it :silly:
> everyone post dammit xD :cyclops:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



if husam was online today, we'd be at least on page 50


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> if husam was online today, we'd be at least on page 50

Click to collapse



Damn slackers 

Velcro. What a rip off!

---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Ah, 33 pages a day, Well if everyone changed their post per pages to 5 we would get there alot easier

Click to collapse



Mines showing 20 per page just so I can catch up on this and the Confessions thread quicker xD

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> if husam was online today, we'd be at least on page 50

Click to collapse






KidCarter93 said:


> Damn slackers
> 
> Velcro. What a rip off!

Click to collapse



This


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Damn slackers
> 
> Velcro. What a rip off!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



all morning it was dead


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 30, 2012)

And that's about it.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Damn slackers
> 
> Velcro. What a rip off!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XD makes sense, nice 

(Also.. Stupid double post preventer :silly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> all morning it was dead

Click to collapse



It won't be dead during the night anyway cause I aint sleeping.
Insomnia FTW

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes, the pic does not show. (hopefully it will...if it doesn't at least you can all acknowledge that i hate tapatalk)
#ihatetapatalk
#thatisall
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It won't be dead during the night anyway cause I aint sleeping.
> Insomnia FTW
> 
> Velcro. What a rip off!

Click to collapse



heh, same here

its 2 am already


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD makes sense, nice
> 
> (Also.. Stupid double post preventer :silly

Click to collapse



I know yeah. It doesn't really help our challenge lol

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It won't be dead during the night anyway cause I aint sleeping.
> Insomnia FTW
> 
> Velcro. What a rip off!

Click to collapse



XD It is night 


Someone should make a chrome extension to allow unlimited thanks giving like on tapatalk :laugh:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> heh, same here
> 
> its 2 am already

Click to collapse



It's just gone midnight here it's still nice and early xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



why is the load so hi?? 92%


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD It is night
> 
> 
> Someone should make a chrome extension to allow unlimited thanks giving like on tapatalk :laugh:

Click to collapse



Don't be silly. Just get your arse on Tapatalk 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

Welcome BD, 



dexter93 said:


> heh, same here
> 
> its 2 am already

Click to collapse



Keep up the good work :laugh::highfive:

xD


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes, the pic does not show. (hopefully it will...if it doesn't at least you can all acknowledge that i hate tapatalk)
> #ihatetapatalk
> #thatisall
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



it shows.. and it showed before too


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Don't be silly. Just get your arse on Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You made me move 
And now tto thank 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> why is the load so hi?? 92%

Click to collapse



I had about 17,000 things running in the background, but i did it on purpose.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> You made me move
> And now tto thank
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's worth it though, so I actually helped you out xD

***** got told!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It's worth it though, so I actually helped you out xD
> 
> ***** got told!

Click to collapse



You did  And received a thanks for it xD


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> You made me move
> And now tto thank
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



let the pointless thanking begin!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> You did  And received a thanks for it xD

Click to collapse



Helping out FTW 

***** got told!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> let the pointless thanking begin!

Click to collapse



Thank all the people!!
(Pretend that's in a meme)
ed:
Ah no, found one in google






:silly:
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> let the pointless thanking begin!

Click to collapse








This signature makes more sense than yours....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

.

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Helping out FTW
> 
> ***** got told!

Click to collapse



lol
@BD nice. any lags while there?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> This signature makes more sense than yours....

Click to collapse



You Picture, It fails :silly:


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> You Picture, It fails :silly:

Click to collapse



No.jpg

This signature makes more sense than yours....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

@BD - MTMs following your lead 

***** got told!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> This signature makes more sense than yours....

Click to collapse



trollerator fail

someone call the press


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> No.jpg
> 
> This signature makes more sense than yours....

Click to collapse



Ahhhhhhh.. Thought so :silly:


KidCarter93 said:


> @BD - MTMs following your lead
> 
> ***** got told!

Click to collapse



lol! xD


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> let the pointless thanking begin!

Click to collapse



"Post thanks action deny"
Wtf? Also, now I'm convinced whoever made tapatalk isn't a native English speaker.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> trollerator fail
> 
> someone call the press

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 30, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> "Post thanks action deny"
> Wtf? Also, now I'm convinced whoever made tapatalk isn't a native English speaker.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



All your bases, your bases 

This signature makes more sense than yours....


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> All your bases, your bases
> 
> This signature makes more sense than yours....

Click to collapse







For great justice.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

Only a couple posts off the 330 quota haha :laugh: 

But I'mm off for now mafia, good luck xD


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Only a couple posts off the 330 quota haha :laugh:
> 
> But I'mm off for now mafia, good luck xD

Click to collapse



'night Maxie!

@prototype7: rejoin IRC please


----------



## boborone (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Only a couple posts off the 330 quota haha :laugh:
> 
> But I'mm off for now mafia, good luck xD

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Only a couple posts off the 330 quota haha :laugh:
> 
> But I'mm off for now mafia, good luck xD

Click to collapse



Yeah but we're in a new day now so they didn't carry over 
Typical man. Leaving when things get difficult 

***** got told!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 'night Maxie!
> 
> @prototype7: rejoin IRC please

Click to collapse



cheers night 


boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



Picfail? 


KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah but we're in a new day now so they didn't carry over
> Typical man. Leaving when things get difficult
> 
> ***** got told!

Click to collapse



The challenge was posted less than 24 hours ago  you have around 40mins 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

So..

1000 pages / 30 days = 33,3 pages/day

thats easier than I thought. We can do it in even less


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> The challenge was posted less than 24 hours ago  you have around 40mins
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I knew that  

***** got told!


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> So..
> 
> 1000 pages / 30 days = 33,3 pages/day
> 
> thats easier than I thought. We can do it in even less

Click to collapse



33.3*

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> So..
> 
> 1000 pages / 30 days = 33,3 pages/day
> 
> thats easier than I thought. We can do it in even less

Click to collapse



At least we should be covered incase we have some drier days in here.

***** got told!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> At least we should be covered incase we have some drier days in here.
> 
> ***** got told!

Click to collapse



well, the sooner the better 

but yeah.. in 2 weeks we should be over the goal


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> well, the sooner the better
> 
> but yeah.. in 2 weeks we should be over the goal

Click to collapse



Slick! Maybe even sooner if my insomnia keeps up :beer:

***** got told!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm going early to bed today. Have fun on IRC guys, i'll have to skip that tonight. Nighty night.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I'm going early to bed today. Have fun on IRC guys, i'll have to skip that tonight. Nighty night.

Click to collapse



Night LM 

***** got told!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I'm going early to bed today. Have fun on IRC guys, i'll have to skip that tonight. Nighty night.

Click to collapse



'night man


----------



## boborone (Aug 30, 2012)

night lm


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Dead thread is dead. We have a deadline to make!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Aug 30, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Dead thread is dead. We have a deadline to make!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm here!

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm here!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777

Click to collapse



hey trell!

1st day = 35 pages

thats a good start


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hey trell!
> 
> 1st day = 35 pages
> 
> thats a good start

Click to collapse



Keep it up and we got this.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hey trell!
> 
> 1st day = 35 pages
> 
> thats a good start

Click to collapse



Hey Dex! I've been abnormally tired lately 

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey Dex! I've been abnormally tired lately
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777

Click to collapse



There's a really interesting cure for that, it's called sleep. Must be some new thing, never heard of it.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey Dex! I've been abnormally tired lately
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777

Click to collapse



it happens to all of us...
 I'm into vampire mode atm. sleeping past 4 am the last few days


----------



## trell959 (Aug 30, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> There's a really interesting cure for that, it's called sleep. Must be some new thing, never heard of it.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I usually get 6 and a half hours, today I got 8 and I'm still tired...

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> There's a really interesting cure for that, it's called sleep. Must be some new thing, never heard of it.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



lies. the guy who invented that was a pu$$y


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Night mafia,
See ya in the am.

Edit:
Dex keep the countdown alive.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> lies. the guy who invented that was a pu$$y

Click to collapse



Like I said, it's a new idea for me, no idea how it works.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phistachio (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Phistachio!
> Where have you been missing? holidays I guess?

Click to collapse



Yeah, holidays.... Been resting a lot, but working a lot too... Well, working more thank resting actually (working AKA studying piano). It was a nice set of vacations, went to travel to Porto Santo, it was damn nice. And I got so drunk in the last day that I had fever the next day lol.

How has Mafia been lately?




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I don't miss people.  I hit them every time.
> 
> :sly:
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



iseewhatudidthar.jpg


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Yeah, holidays.... Been resting a lot, but working a lot too... Well, working more thank resting actually (working AKA studying piano). It was a nice set of vacations, went to travel to Porto Santo, it was damn nice. And I got so drunk in the last day that I had fever the next day lol.
> 
> How has Mafia been lately?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing exciting... we have a posts marathon. 1000 pages(10k posts) in 30 days

I think we'll make it way before that


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 30, 2012)

What's happenin', Mafia?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> lol
> @BD nice. any lags while there?

Click to collapse



I rebooted right after. No lags. 
And now: 
goodnight to all and to all a goodnight. 
Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Night BD.
Hey anyone else 

***** got told!


----------



## boborone (Aug 30, 2012)

Some people never learn. 

And yes, all this over a buck 75. Should see how far I've taken worse.




Dustin Smith
Why do you keep involving people other than you and me in this? My mother tells me that you don't have your flyers. They were in the tool bag I dropped off at your mother's house. 

Now, do you want to pay me my $175.50, or should this be a wash with what Jessica owes you? If you would like to pay me, you can send the check by certified mail to 709 Lake Meadows Dr, Rockwall, Tx 75087. That way there is no question as to whether or not it was delivered.

about an hour agoMikel Watkins
Dustin first of all I'm not giving you **** after what you did. You owe me for the cloths that I bought you and I did not owe you $ 175 dollars. Plus I had to drive all over the the file reports cause of you dumbass so just call this a wash leave me the **** alone and if you ever come by the shop it is criminal trespassing and we do have cameras. You chose the hard way now you ****ed yourself. I didn't involve anyone but your mother cause called me one her phone. Grow up and learn some responsibility. Don't know how you thought stealing from me was gonna make me pay you. When all you had to do was give me my flyers like I ask. Peace

about an hour agoDustin Smith
OK so I'll call it a wash and like Stan, another person you involved in this said, I'll just have to get the labor board notified of this.

about an hour agoMikel Watkins
Bhajahah please ... Do it buddy and your warrant will become active dumbass we have you on camera committing a crime just cause you brought it back don't mean **** I hope you do. I will tell the detective in the morning to go ahead and come get you. Thanks because I couldnt chose if I wanted to press charges but you just gave me the go ahead .. You truly are a ****ing dumbass

Mikel Watkins
Labor board lol

about an hour agoDustin Smith
They said you signed the waiver
It doesn't have to be like this

about an hour agoMikel Watkins
That don't mean **** buddy do what you gotta do I done with this conversation. You committed a crime on another persons properties.
You will have a warrant in the morning beleive me

27 minutes agoDustin Smith
http://www.irs.gov/individuals/article/0,,id=106778,00.html
How Do You Report Suspected Tax Fraud Activity?
www.irs.gov
If you suspect or know of an individual or company that is not complying with the tax laws, you may report this activity by completing Form 3949-A. You may fill out Form 3949-A online, print it and mail it to:
Share

26 minutes agoDustin Smith
http://www.twc.state.tx.us/customers/jsemp/employee-rights-laws.html

Employee Rights & Laws — Texas Workforce Commission
www.twc.state.tx.us
Texas Workforce Commission information about employment discrimination and complaints, unpaid wage claims and child labor law.
Share

Dustin Smith
http://dentoncounty.com/dept/main.asp?Dept=45#Denton

Denton - Denton County, Texas - Community Supervision and Corrections
dentoncounty.com
Share

26 minutes agoDustin Smith
Doesn't have to be like this

25 minutes agoMikel Watkins
Like i please turn me in your a ****ing idiot

24 minutes agoDustin Smith
I have the forms filled out. Might want to look into the trouble that will cause.

23 minutes agoMikel Watkins
Do it

23 minutes agoDustin Smith
Remember what Stan told you

23 minutes agoMikel Watkins
You will be sitting in jail dumbass

Dustin Smith
And so will you, I don't have to send them. Talk to your attorney before you go through with this.
Just leave my mom alone. All is said and done between you and me. Nothing else is between us. This is all gone.

20 minutes agoMikel Watkins
Dustin get a life...

19 minutes agoDustin Smith
So as a man, you want to squash this between you and me?

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------

Just want the lil punk to leave my mom alone.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 30, 2012)

Alright. There's so much crap and spam to go through I'm not gonna even bother. 35+ pages in 24 hours. That HAS to be a new record. Keep it up mates.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Alright. There's so much crap and spam to go through I'm not gonna even bother. 35+ pages in 24 hours. That HAS to be a new record. Keep it up mates.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



That's the point!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Aug 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's the point!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Somebody said the word of the day


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 30, 2012)

I was in the popular thread sticky, and saw roofrider's post and lol'd.







Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

All it takes is a noob to jump in here to get the posts up.
Just like with the guy yesterday. He jumped in here and we all got him out of here pretty swiftly :thumbup:

***** got told!


----------



## trell959 (Aug 30, 2012)

Bump 

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## boborone (Aug 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Bump
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777

Click to collapse



Who dat bumpin at ma doh


----------



## Soap (Aug 30, 2012)

OT is so chill. Its like that safe haven or that nuclear bunker in the back yard. Come here and wait for the s*** to blow over. Damn dev forums are killing me


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 30, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> OT is so chill. Its like that safe haven or that nuclear bunker in the back yard. Come here and wait for the s*** to blow over. Damn dev forums are killing me

Click to collapse



Or like a soccer riot in Calcutta.  

It is what you make it.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Aug 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Or like a soccer riot in Calcutta.
> 
> It is what you make it.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I would've been the guy with a truck load of bricks passing em out in Los Angeles during the riots. Watch the mofo burn!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

Yo! 

Okay, i'm off again. Talk to you guys later


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yolo!
> 
> Okay, i'm off again. Talk to you guys later

Click to collapse




Ftfy.
Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> All it takes is a noob to jump in here to get the posts up.
> Just like with the guy yesterday. He jumped in here and we all got him out of here pretty swiftly :thumbup:
> 
> ***** got told!

Click to collapse








The wolverine clown tit-stomach guy has spoken.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Well... my all nighter kinda failed 

***** got told!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well... my all nighter kinda failed
> 
> ***** got told!

Click to collapse



I can thank my own posts now in Tapatalk.  Apparently.  Seeing that a lot lately.  Failure.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## roofrider (Aug 30, 2012)

Spaghetti's friend?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can thank my own posts now in Tapatalk.  Apparently.  Seeing that a lot lately.  Failure.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



No wonder you've got so many thanks. Thanks whore.

***** got told!

---------- Post added at 09:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 AM ----------

Anyone else think of this whenever you hear more about Apple vs The World?

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm back. Had an appointment with my doctor and it looks like it's not possible to measure my blood pressure. Not because i don't have a pulse (yes, i'm a ghost), but because i have "Visit", also known as "You're too nervous, so i can't measure your blood pressure without getting a wrong reading". 

Not that strange considering i "hate" doctors, and therefor can't relax when i'm there (my pulse was over 100). I'm the type that thinks that every time i'm at my doctor, he'll find something SHOCKING like cancer, HIV and a severe case of triple tuberculosis. But of course, there's nothing wrong with me  - for now *cue the dramatic music*.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

It's strange that they haven't made a way they could regulate your pulse. It would surely make situations like that easier.

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

Well yeah, they can give me a couple of valium, but i don't think that'll happen anytime soon  But overall there's nothing wrong with me.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Ah right. That's always good then 

I try to avoid going to the docs because they always say "It's because you smoke".
I even went there before to find any way to get rid of whiplash and they said the same.
Yeah, because obviously everyone smokes through their fricking neck 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Ah right. That's always good then
> 
> I try to avoid going to the docs because they always say "It's because you smoke".
> I even went there before to find any way to get rid of whiplash and they said the same.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah my doctor told me that it's a good thing i only visit him like once every ten years, because that means that i'm not sick or having health problems. I couldn't agree more, lol.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yeah my doctor told me that it's a good thing i only visit him like once every ten years, because that means that i'm not sick or having health problems. I couldn't agree more, lol.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------
> 
> [

Click to collapse



Get that thing off my thread asap

Morning 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Get that thing off my thread asap
> 
> Morning
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Afternoon Dex 
Are you under the sea to kill Spongebob by any chance?

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Afternoon Dex
> Are you under the sea to kill Spongebob by any chance?
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!

Click to collapse



I was looting a sunk nuclear powered ship.. I need some fuel for my home  reactor. But, I could arrange that too 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Ahh right.
And please do. It'll stop my sister watching it all the time 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Get that thing off my thread asap
> 
> Morning
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



I would, but you quoted it. It's two of it now! Kill it!


----------



## trell959 (Aug 30, 2012)

Morning.

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Morning Mafia!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



'Afternoon


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

The genre of the music I'm hearing at the moment(if it existed), it would be: wtf

Parody music ftw! Where the music sounds normal, but the lyrics are hilarious 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> The genre of the music I'm hearing at the moment(if it existed), it would be: wtf
> 
> Parody music ftw! Where the music sounds normal, but the lyrics are hilarious
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Weird Al?


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> The genre of the music I'm hearing at the moment(if it existed), it would be: wtf
> 
> Parody music ftw! Where the music sounds normal, but the lyrics are hilarious
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Like Weird Al?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Like Weird Al?

Click to collapse



lol posted at the same time with the same content


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol posted at the same time with the same content

Click to collapse



Notbad.jpg

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Weird Al?

Click to collapse



like Weird Al... but Weird Al is too innocent compared to these guys.

See, these guys make their music, which is in fact good, but the lyrics are another story... xD

its in greek, but here are some examples


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Shoot we 3 thought of Al?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> like Weird Al... but Weird Al is too innocent compared to these guys.
> 
> See, these guys make their music, which is in fact good, but the lyrics are another story... xD
> 
> its in greek, but here are some examples

Click to collapse



Dude, wtf, I can't understand a word


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Dude, wtf, I can't understand a word

Click to collapse



It is a pity 

You can't imagine the awesomeness hidden in the lyrics xD


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> It is a pity
> 
> You can't imagine the awesomeness hidden in the lyrics xD

Click to collapse



*okay*


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> *okay*

Click to collapse



I need you on IRC, can you come for a bit?


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I need you on IRC, can you come for a bit?

Click to collapse



Hmm, what are you up to?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

meanwhile in the ban thread



> The text that you have entered is too long (104339 characters). Please shorten it to 30000 characters long.

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> meanwhile in the ban thread

Click to collapse



usual stuff. Erick overdose


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> meanwhile in the ban thread

Click to collapse



What the hell would've needed that much space? 

Nevermind. I seen it 

***** got told!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What the hell would've needed that much space?
> 
> Nevermind. I seen it
> 
> ***** got told!

Click to collapse



go look at the last paeg


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> go look at the last paeg

Click to collapse



That took a lot of scrolling 

***** got told!


----------



## Ritenour (Aug 30, 2012)

I have to recognize that it's quite hard to understand this thread... but it's funny anyway


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

Ritenour said:


> I have to recognize that it's quite hard to understand this thread... but it's funny anyway

Click to collapse



NOOB! 
GET HIM





- a lower case text that has no meaning just because xda will f___ up my higher case letters


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Ritenour said:


> I have to recognize that it's quite hard to understand this thread... but it's funny anyway

Click to collapse


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

And here goes again.

NOOB! 10 post, 

meh


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> noob!
> Get him
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if you have a lowcase quote it doesnt matter. 

FIREEEE


----------



## boborone (Aug 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ftfy.
> Sent from your mom.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude that is the coolest costume ever. It's the clown from metalocalypse. Awesome!

---------- Post added at 09:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbJABjVH-0k&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Or Twisted Metal!


----------



## roofrider (Aug 30, 2012)

Eww!

LM and dexter are _*green*_.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

RC's go Green!


----------



## roofrider (Aug 30, 2012)

Lol, glad I'm not one.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Eww!
> 
> LM and dexter are _*green*_.

Click to collapse



Yeah i noticed this! You know what this means right? We're cooler than you. Much _much_ cooler.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> RC's go Green!

Click to collapse



Damn mutation. I knew I should wear protection before entering the reactor


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yeah i noticed this! You know what this means right? We're cooler than you. Much _much_ cooler.

Click to collapse



Cool as a cucumber, which coincidentally is green.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Cool as a cucumber, which coincidentally is green.

Click to collapse



And what's not as cool as a cucumber? Come on, you know the answer!


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Cool as a cucumber, which coincidentally is green.

Click to collapse



And which coincidentally matches.

*R* ecognized
C ucumber

:laugh::silly:


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> And which coincidentally matches.
> 
> *R* ecognized
> C ucumber
> ...

Click to collapse



http://bit.ly/OuEkWf


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> And what's not as cool as a cucumber? Come on, you know the answer!

Click to collapse



No cucumbers?


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> No cucumbers?

Click to collapse


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

So you became Jelly?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

On that note, I bit you farewell.

I'm off to play Pokemon which is what I planned on doing ages ago


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> So you became Jelly?

Click to collapse



No, Carter is jelly. (jealous for the slow people out there)


----------



## trell959 (Aug 30, 2012)

Boring class is boring.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Boring class is boring.

Click to collapse



Who's Nelson?


----------



## trell959 (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Who's Nelson?

Click to collapse



Frank Nelson, that is. 

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

And he is?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2012)

I am now jelly of your guys recognized contributor status, I want a green title!!! :crying:


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I am now jelly of your guys recognized contributor status, I want a green title!!! :crying:

Click to collapse



why? with all that green thing on my name, I fear that a goat might attack me


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> why? with all that green thing on my name, I fear that a goat might attack me

Click to collapse



Well there are no goats near my city so I should be fine. Green is my favorite color that is why..


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well there are no goats near my city so I should be fine. Green is my favorite color that is why..

Click to collapse



Is it because they were asked for papers too? :silly:


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Is it because they were asked for papers too? :silly:

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Is it because they were asked for papers too? :silly:

Click to collapse



LOL thanks for the laugh, but sadly its probaly true 

Hello M_T_M how is trol.. i mean modding coming? 

Also hello BD & dex and anyone else that be lurking


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL thanks for the laugh, but sadly its probaly true
> 
> Hello M_T_M how is trol.. i mean modding coming?
> 
> Also hello BD & dex and anyone else that be lurking

Click to collapse



Modtrolling is always good mate...actually working hard at the office!!


----------



## boborone (Aug 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Is it because they were asked for papers too? :silly:

Click to collapse



hahahahaha that's funny

My girl lives right around the corner from a taqueria that is a one stop shop. You can get your ID, car inpected, registered, cash checks, get a mail box, and eat. I'm normally the only gringo in there. And they don't look at me funny in that place either.

---------- Post added at 12:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 PM ----------




boborone said:


> hahahahaha that's funny
> 
> My girl lives right around the corner from a taqueria that is a one stop shop. You can get your ID, car inpected, registered, cash checks, get a mail box, and eat. I'm normally the only gringo in there. And they don't look at me funny in that place either.

Click to collapse



She lives down the road from this

http://plano.gov/Departments/Planning/Pages/DayLaborCenter.aspx

It's like a safe haven if you're illegal looking for a job.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Modtrolling is always good mate...actually working hard at the office!!

Click to collapse



Your name, It's changed 

Sup 'Mafia


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> hahahahaha that's funny
> 
> My girl lives right around the corner from a taqueria that is a one stop shop. You can get your ID, car inpected, registered, cash checks, get a mail box, and eat. I'm normally the only gringo in there. And they don't look at me funny in that place either.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe that were the goats went to also


----------



## boborone (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey, mtm

The grilled onions that come with my tacos, I normally just put salt on them and eat them after the tacos to try relieve some of the burn if I had too much salsa rojo. Is that what you're supposed to do? Just wondering if I look weird or not. I mean, I'm the only white guy who squeezes the lime on the taco and puts salt on it. I have to teach my buds how to eat em when they go with me. Then they say how much better they taste. You get that tangy acidic flavor, the salt kills the spice so you can get the flavor of the salsa, and the meat goes down so much better with everything meshing. I really do love real Mexican food. TexMex ain't so good once you've had the real stuff. I'd love to Mexico some time and just eat. Like the best thing about the state fair, the food.

Oh, and if you like Indian, and Pakistani food, OMG you have got to make a trip to Plano. Sooooooo many small restaurants. Even found a couple Greek places.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey, mtm
> 
> The grilled onions that come with my tacos, I normally just put salt on them and eat them after the tacos to try relieve some of the burn if I had too much salsa rojo. Is that what you're supposed to do? Just wondering if I look weird or not. I mean, I'm the only white guy who squeezes the lime on the taco and puts salt on it. I have to teach my buds how to eat em when they go with me. Then they say how much better they taste. You get that tangy acidic flavor, the salt kills the spice so you can get the flavor of the salsa, and the meat goes down so much better with everything meshing. I really do love real Mexican food. TexMex ain't so good once you've had the real stuff. I'd love to Mexico some time and just eat. Like the best thing about the state fair, the food.
> 
> Oh, and if you like Indian, and Pakistani food, OMG you have got to make a trip to Plano. Sooooooo many small restaurants. Even found a couple Greek places.

Click to collapse



The grilled onion thingy is not very common from where I'm from Boborone but tasty non the less. I usually include the onions and squeeze lime and put salt on the taco since I"m kind of immune to spicy by now :silly:
Also...the food that I miss the most form back home,,,sea food. Tacos are tacos almost everywhere you go but the sea food...that my friend is an art that will never be duplicated here in 'Mericaw :crying:
As for Indo/Pakistani food...I love me to try any new place. I found Texas Grill not long ago and....Biryani with chicken for $1.99...can't explain that  :good:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 30, 2012)

I love lamp.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Aug 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> The grilled onion thingy is not very common from where I'm from Boborone but tasty non the less. I usually include the onions and squeeze lime and put salt on the taco since I"m kind of immune to spicy by now :silly:
> Also...the food that I miss the most form back home,,,sea food. Tacos are tacos almost everywhere you go but the sea food...that my friend is an art that will never be duplicated here in 'Mericaw :crying:
> As for Indo/Pakistani food...I love me to try any new place. I found Texas Grill not long ago and....Biryani with chicken for $1.99...can't explain that  :good:

Click to collapse



Ahhhh so that's why you liked that place in Funky Town with the seafood. Mind saying what part you're from? And yes tacos are tacos, I like the stuff you only on certain days a week like menudo and stuff. Things they cook and take their time with.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Bazinga.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Aug 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ahhhh so that's why you liked that place in Funky Town with the seafood. Mind saying what part you're from? And yes tacos are tacos, I like the stuff you only on certain days a week like menudo and stuff. Things they cook and take their time with.

Click to collapse



PM sent


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



You liking your new green name ?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> You liking your new green name ?

Click to collapse



I'd prefer it if it was red


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I'd prefer it if it was red

Click to collapse



haha poor dex 
Still pretty cool xD

Cooler than mine anyway


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> haha poor dex
> Still pretty cool xD
> 
> Cooler than mine anyway

Click to collapse



lol yeah whatever xD


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

yiiiiihaa!

in the top 5 banners list


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

17 pages to achieve todays goal 

---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 PM ----------

Also Congrats!  I'm 4th, You jelly? 

Also.. How did you double post


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> 17 pages to achieve todays goal
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am less than 100 posts from you 

about the double post, I'm OP. I can post in a row... although I tend to avoid it


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Where's that List???

:banghead:

Edit:

Found it. I'm 8 Almost there


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Also.. How did you double post

Click to collapse



Skill. He is master spammer.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Where's that List???
> 
> :banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In the thread statistics


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I am less than 100 posts from you
> 
> about the double post, I'm OP. I can post in a row... although I tend to avoid it

Click to collapse





Never knew that  Dex you could reach the 1k pages by yourself


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Never knew that  Dex you could reach the 1k pages by yourself

Click to collapse




that would be booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooring

and a mod that was coming by would delete them. Nahhh, its more fun getting you to actually post


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Challenge for today??


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Challenge for today??

Click to collapse



4066 , 33 pages a day


dexter93 said:


> that would be booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooring
> 
> and a mod that was coming by would delete them. Nahhh, its more fun getting you to actually post

Click to collapse



It would, 10k posts to yourself 
Pretty epic thread though xD


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Challenge for today??

Click to collapse



so far only 12 pages... we need more


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Where's The Mafia Today?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> so far only 12 pages... we need more

Click to collapse



12 left or 12 done?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> 12 left or 12 done?

Click to collapse



12 done. 21 to go


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

Until page 4066 

Edit;. AH, what page did we finish on yesterday?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 12 done. 21 to go

Click to collapse



Easy. Let's do it!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Until page 4066
> 
> Edit;. AH, what page did we finish on yesterday?

Click to collapse



4035 

But yeah.. if we make it to 66 it wouldn't be a problem 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## boborone (Aug 30, 2012)

Where are the stats located at. What's the button look like? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 4035
> 
> But yeah.. if we make it to 66 it wouldn't be a problem
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Ah okay awesome  Well then, we were ahead of schedule yesterday :silly:

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------




boborone said:


> Where are the stats located at. What's the button look like? I can't seem to find it.

Click to collapse



Click on the Replies:x column at the end


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey john,max bobo and people I already said hi too 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Where are the stats located at. What's the button look like? I can't seem to find it.

Click to collapse



Hit the posts in the right. Next to the thread title 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Where are the stats located at. What's the button look like? I can't seem to find it.

Click to collapse



Click on replies numbers at your right.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

Meh.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Aug 30, 2012)

guess I'm missing something


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No meh. Be happy


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What's wrong sis? 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hem.

Sent from my PC, 10Char.:silly:

Also.. Whats up?


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> guess I'm missing something

Click to collapse



Here my friend

View attachment 1292748


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2012)

Hell yeah IM number 6!! 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Here my friend
> 
> View attachment 1292748

Click to collapse



Beat me to it 

You're bloody useless sometimes boborone


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hell yeah IM number 6!!
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Lol. I just beat your score 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## boborone (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Here my friend
> 
> View attachment 1292748

Click to collapse



Ahhhhhh OK haha

Thanks I kept looking all over the page in the forum.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> No meh. Be happy

Click to collapse



The usual:
My mom causing problems and being, nasty, ungrateful and downright mean to me.....
And, Snowflake is getting better but She's still weak and had no balance. I feel so bad for her.
Otherwise....:beer:







dexter93 said:


> What's wrong sis?
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse











MacaronyMax said:


> Hem.
> 
> Sent from my PC, 10Char.:silly:
> 
> Also.. Whats up?

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Now the Mafia owns 2 threads. Lol


Hi BD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Lol. I just beat your score
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Whatever I am number 5 in this thread 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Now the Mafia owns 2 threads. Lol
> 
> 
> Hi BD

Click to collapse



Hi.
How are you?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

Awhwhw Unlucky BD 




@David ... 2nd... You jelly?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Now the Mafia owns 2 threads. Lol
> 
> 
> Hi BD

Click to collapse



Mafia always owned tge ban thread. Also, we own the rest of OT. Thats why we are a mafia







davidrules7778 said:


> Whatever I am number 5 in this thread
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse




fair enough 






Babydoll25 said:


> The usual:
> My mom causing problems and being, nasty, ungrateful and downright mean to me.....
> And, Snowflake is getting better but She's still weak and had no balance. I feel so bad for her.
> Otherwise....:beer:
> ...

Click to collapse



 have a beer on me BD :beer:

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awhwhw Unlucky BD
> 
> 
> Also, I don't know my position,.. But i think its higher david

Click to collapse



Hey Maxey.
Did you find out about your exams yet?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The usual:
> My mom causing problems and being, nasty, ungrateful and downright mean to me.....
> And, Snowflake is getting better but She's still weak and had no balance. I feel so bad for her.
> Otherwise....:beer:
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't get me started on mums lol. Mines driving me crazy 
In regards to Snowflake, just look at the positives and how she's doing so much better


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awhwhw Unlucky BD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorta..  

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey Maxey.
> Did you find out about your exams yet?
> I did I did  Miraculously super good :silly: Thanks btw
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





dexter93 said:


> Mafia always owned tge ban thread. Also, we own the rest of OT. Thats why we are a mafia

Click to collapse



This XD


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Don't get me started on mums lol. Mines driving me crazy
> In regards to Snowflake, just look at the positives and how she's doing so much better

Click to collapse



She's on her new medication and HATES IT!
I feel so bad when I have to give it to her. Otherwise I am seeing improvement in her. She's actively coming to the side of the cage "asking" for head scratches (she presses her head against the bars and chirps  )
She's eating and, even drinking water on her own.
So for that I'm happy.
How are you doing KC?
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

/me auto slaps.

How many pages left?

@BD Beer to cheer you up!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm 21st in here. I've got a long way to go yet :what:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm 21st in here. I've got a long way to go yet :what:

Click to collapse



Noob


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

> /me auto slaps.<br />
> <br />
> How many pages left?<br />
> <br />
> @BD Beer to cheer you up!

Click to collapse



13 I think,? Just count to 4066 xD 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> She's on her new medication and HATES IT!
> I feel so bad when I have to give it to her. Otherwise I am seeing improvement in her. *She's actively coming to the side of the cage "asking" for head scratches* (she presses her head against the bars and chirps  )
> She's eating and, even drinking water on her own.
> So for that I'm happy.
> ...

Click to collapse



To the bit I bolded, that's cute xD
At least she's doing more for herself though :thumbup:

I'm alright thanks. Just stressed and constantly drained cause of working and getting my house knitted out bit by bit. It seems to be taking forever D:

---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Noob

Click to collapse



Sshh 
Not fair :banghead:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

lol  Also, I thought you had more than 160?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

I thought I had more aswell lol. It was only really yesterday I've posted quite a bit in one day though.
The other days have been popping in here and there.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol  Also, I thought you had more than 160?

Click to collapse



*meme* 
Noobs.noobs everywhere! 
Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> *meme*
> Noobs.noobs everywhere!
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



I guess this is my belated welcome, right?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

I'll be back momentarily.


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> *meme*
> Noobs.noobs everywhere!
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



XD ,

But just the one  Surrounded by us non-noobs 
There should be a meme tag <meme></meme>


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I guess this is my belated welcome, right?

Click to collapse



Yup. It is indeed. Welcome

Now start posting like a maniac 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'll be back momentarily.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Seeya BD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes sir xD


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'll be back momentarily.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Later babydoll 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

The more use post, the more I can post. So get posting fools!


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

See ya BD, later.

So back to posting till 4066, huh


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

We'll easily make it anyway :thumbup:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

Yup 14 more


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

It's getting closer by the post


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 30, 2012)

Mastered an oxygen/ acetylene torch today in school. 6000° flame. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Mastered an oxygen/ acetylene torch today in school. 6000° flame.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Woah What did you burn?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Mastered an oxygen/ acetylene torch today in school. 6000° flame.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I love those! Bunsen? 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

I've only used methan bunsons, No idea how hot they are ,

EditL Google says 1350c


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Enough to cause a sun tan then


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2012)

Finally updated tapatalk after it started to force close 

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Enough to cause a sun tan then

Click to collapse



And burn you to ashes 
If used properly by a pyromaniac, that is
Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

!!!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Haha true that Dex 


MacaronyMax said:


> !!!!

Click to collapse



We need to push it up


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> !!!!

Click to collapse



Next goal:bring them to the top. Keep them there 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Next goal:bring them to the top. Keep them there
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Damn OMEGA ROM :silly::silly:


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

We Can Do eeeeettt!!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damn OMEGA ROM :silly::silly:

Click to collapse



we've got them...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> we've got them...

Click to collapse



Must ... over... take


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Must ... over... take

Click to collapse



Remember the time when we were #1 24/7?


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Rank 1st  Here we go!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

*bam. to the top


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Remember the time when we were #1 24/7?

Click to collapse



I do..but this threda is now missing some key members that will never be replaced...one of them being Twitch 

Stupid 'naner has never come back....Nanaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Remember the time when we were #1 24/7?

Click to collapse



That was good 

Was also hectic.. But epic...

Eptic


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I do..but this threda is now missing some key members that will never be replaced...one of them being Twitch
> 
> Stupid 'naner has never come back....Nanaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Click to collapse



indeed. we still miss twitch and sakai


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

And other lost members who just faded away, ...  

But those two 'specialy


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> indeed. we still miss twitch and sakai

Click to collapse



Sakai.......oh yeah, I rember him...but that twitching banana...ask him to come back ipso facto!!!!


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm leaving work.

See ya guys in a bit.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Sakai.......oh yeah, I rember him...but that twitching banana...ask him to come back ipso facto!!!!

Click to collapse



I did and failed lots of times.. perhaps he  might listen to you 

get on irc


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I did and failed lots of times.. perhaps he  might listen to you
> 
> get on irc

Click to collapse



I only get on that channel to name the next Don..are you sure you want me there?


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 30, 2012)

Can i join this group?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I did and failed lots of times.. perhaps he  might listen to you
> 
> get on irc

Click to collapse



That can;t be possible, Keeping Ban thread mafia and IRC actively alive? xD


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I only get on that channel to name the next Don..are you sure you want me there?

Click to collapse



not the mafia channel. #xda_ot


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Can i join this group?

Click to collapse



Post alot today.. And maybe


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> That can;t be possible, Keeping Ban thread mafia and IRC actively alive? xD

Click to collapse



Dons have superpowers


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> not the mafia channel. #xda_ot

Click to collapse



LOLWUT?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> LOLWUT?

Click to collapse



Click the link in op, And chanhge glisviluppatori to xda_ot


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> LOLWUT?

Click to collapse


http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=xda_ot&uio=d4


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Post alot today.. And maybe

Click to collapse



Well can't today..its 10:24 PM here....tomorrow
How much do i need to post?
Isn't posting too much considered


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Well can't today..its 10:24 PM here....tomorrow
> How much do i need to post?
> Isn't posting too much considered

Click to collapse



Okay Fair enough 

Depends on the content 

But mostly.. Yeah :silly:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Well can't today..its 10:24 PM here....tomorrow
> How much do i need to post?
> Isn't posting too much considered

Click to collapse



Then you fail like my dads condom


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Well can't today..its 10:24 PM here....tomorrow
> How much do i need to post?
> Isn't posting too much considered

Click to collapse



ok... WHY would you like to join?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> ok... WHY would you like to join?

Click to collapse



Well who wouldn't :silly:


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Then you fail like my dads condom

Click to collapse



???? 
I don't see any fail.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> ????
> I don't see any fail.

Click to collapse



For not being able to post today.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

lol  2 mafia noobs on 1 page  XD


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol  2 mafia noobs on 1 page  XD

Click to collapse



nope, 3 .



cccccccombo breaker


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 30, 2012)

I would like to join because you are one of the coolest people on xda.
Also i don't like being called noob :crying:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> nope, 3 .
> 
> 
> 
> cccccccombo breaker

Click to collapse



XDxD I'm second .. Im no noob 


ppero196 said:


> I would like to join because you are one of the coolest people on xda.
> Also i don't like being called noob :crying:

Click to collapse



lmao  Also.. its true


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I would like to join because you are one of the coolest people on xda.
> Also i don't like being called noob :crying:

Click to collapse



hmm.... if only you werent crying...

I'll call the interrogati.. errm review squad


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Questions ahead...

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hmm.... if only you werent crying...
> 
> I'll call the interrogati.. errm review squad

Click to collapse



Yes... Review squad... 

Also if you decide to leave anytime soon you will need to see our assasi....good bye team


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hmm.... if only you werent crying...
> 
> I'll call the interrogati.. errm review squad

Click to collapse



I am not crying....i am happy..

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I am not crying....i am happy..
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



so.. what do you have to offer to the mafia?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaacckk!.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaacckk!.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



welcome back babydoll!

ppero is waiting for you


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaacckk!.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Welcome. Review is up

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaacckk!.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup BD, as above.. new member needs reviewing


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

I didn't have to ask 
Too skool for kool!


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Welcome. Review is up
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Who?







MacaronyMax said:


> Sup BD, as above.. new member needs reviewing

Click to collapse



What?
Where?
WTH?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> so.. what do you have to offer to the mafia?

Click to collapse



My funny sentences....and $5 maybe? 
Also being helpful?
Well you are XDA VIP's!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Who?
> What?
> Where?
> WTH?
> ...

Click to collapse



See ppero 


KidCarter93 said:


> I didn't have to ask
> Too skool for kool!

Click to collapse



You are lucky   
I never had to ask either...  I


ppero196 said:


> My funny sentences....and $5 maybe?
> Also being helpful?
> Well you are XDA VIP's!
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



lol XD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> See ppero
> 
> You are lucky
> I never had to ask either...  I
> ...

Click to collapse



Not asking FTW


----------



## trell959 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey all. Who's the new queer? 

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey all. Who's the new queer?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777

Click to collapse



Sorry. I didn't mean to be


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey all. Who's the new queer?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777

Click to collapse



hey trell!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 30, 2012)

Well if he gets in, I want to be the first one to call him pee pee.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

Who's here? 

And btw, holy shait you guys have been busy in here


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

Snowflake!
Also...I'll ask Snowflake what, She thinks, about this supposed new member....
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well if he gets in, I want to be the first one to call him pee pee.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



xD you have my permission

now he needs to post again..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Who's here?
> 
> And btw, holy shait you guys have been busy in here

Click to collapse



We don't mess around when there's business to be done xD


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> We don't mess around when there's business to be done xD

Click to collapse



How many more pages today?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> How many more pages today?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



6 to go I think


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 30, 2012)

Thinking ahead to the next challenge.  You'll need the app as well.

Thank every single post for 30 days.. 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thinking ahead to the next challenge.  You'll need the app as well.
> 
> Thank every single post for 30 days..
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I thanked you prematurely. That counts in advance right?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake!
> Also...I'll ask Snowflake what, She thinks, about this supposed new member....
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yay! snowflakey!
She looks a bit better


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thinking ahead to the next challenge.  You'll need the app as well.
> 
> Thank every single post for 30 days..
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Say...your "friends" here want me to ban you.....I thought you was friends


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I thanked you prematurely. That counts in advance right?

Click to collapse



Yup, now I'm one away from 2.5k :screwy:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thinking ahead to the next challenge.  You'll need the app as well.
> 
> Thank every single post for 30 days..
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



lol, if we did it this month, that would be 10,000+ thanks given xD


Also yeah 6 more and 3 hours xD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yup, now I'm one away from 2.5k :screwy:
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Done


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thinking ahead to the next challenge.  You'll need the app as well.
> 
> Thank every single post for 30 days..
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



that's gonna be a pain! 

but yeah, I'm in


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol, if we did it this month, that would be 10,000+ thanks given xD
> 
> 
> Also yeah 6 more and 3 hours xD

Click to collapse



We caught up well considering it was dead during the day


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> that's gonna be a pain!
> 
> but yeah, I'm in

Click to collapse



There's time to prepare.  :thumbup:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

Dont wanna get closed thoguh...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 30, 2012)

And thanks Kid!!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

so..?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> so..?

Click to collapse



banned 

edit: 5 pages to go for today's goal


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Say...your "friends" here want me to ban you.....I thought you was friends

Click to collapse



Say waaaa

Sent from your mom.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey skinny, how's it going?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And thanks Kid!!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



S'all good.

Let's smash this target then


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Hey skinny, how's it going?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Gotta head back into work I a few mins....phone less.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> banned
> 
> edit: 5 pages to go for today's goal

Click to collapse



that can be done easily


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Say waaaa
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Yep...for teh LULZ tough but banned non the less


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> that can be done easily

Click to collapse



special prize for the guy to reach the 4070th page

that is.. if done today


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Yep...for teh LULZ tough but banned non the less

Click to collapse



Bummed Spicoli is bummed.







Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> special prize for the guy to reach the 4070th page
> 
> that is.. if done today

Click to collapse



Today where you are, or today where I am?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> special prize for the guy to reach the 4070th page
> 
> that is.. if done today

Click to collapse



today is over here


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

[email protected]*ty policies.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Today where you are, or today where I am?

Click to collapse



Today, as in the 24 hour limit from when the challenge started. that means around 2-3 hours iirc


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 30, 2012)

So you need to review me?
I'm extremely confused!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Today where you are, or today where I am?

Click to collapse



before 1.40 am  When the challenge was set xD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Today, as in the 24 hour limit from when the challenge started. that means around 2-3 hours iirc

Click to collapse



That makes sense. Easy


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

Did i win?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

All we need is a little bit of canned meat


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

Moon-doggie says hi....And "look at all the seeds I dumped out!" 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Did i win?

Click to collapse



No.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 30, 2012)

K guys....back to work for me.

Later!!!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 30, 2012)

So am I in?

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Double posted?
What sorcery is this?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Moon-doggie says hi....And "look at all the seeds I dumped out!"
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



say hi back


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why not? And how's it going with Birdy Mc'Fly?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> say hi back

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Moon-doggie says hi....And "look at all the seeds I dumped out!"
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



say hello


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Why not? And how's it going with Birdy Mc'Fly?

Click to collapse



Better. Thanks for asking.
How are you doing?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> say hello

Click to collapse



Is it me you're looking for?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Is it me you're looking for?

Click to collapse



I can see it in your eyes..


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> say hi back

Click to collapse



Moon-doggie said "chiiiiiirrrrrppppp chirp chirpy chiiiiirrrrpp chirp"
He said you would understand. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Better. Thanks for asking.
> How are you doing?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm good thx

wbu?


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

[email protected] There. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I can see it in your eyes..

Click to collapse



I can see it in your smile....


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Moon-doggie said "chiiiiiirrrrrppppp chirp chirpy chiiiiirrrrpp chirp"
> He said you would understand.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I can't understand his language D:


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Better. Thanks for asking.
> How are you doing?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm fine thank you. 

Message to the noobs that left the channel: Why?! WHY? Come back! I've baked cookies!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I can't understand his language D:

Click to collapse



you shall train to become the bird whisperer


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I'm fine thank you.
> 
> Message to the noobs that left the channel: Why?! WHY? Come back! I've baked cookies!

Click to collapse



I left because I need to sleep!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I'm fine thank you.
> 
> Message to the noobs that left the channel: Why?! WHY? Come back! I've baked cookies!

Click to collapse



It's true!! :silly:


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I left because I need to sleep!
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



sleep is for the weak


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I left because I need to sleep!
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Then why am i talking to you now? LIAR! I shall poke you with my mighty stick.

Edit: That didn't sound right AT ALL.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I left because I need to sleep!
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sleep when you're dead man.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I can't understand his language D:

Click to collapse



Nooooooooo!
Sad Birdy is sad nao.
I'm good.
Snowflake is slowly getting better.
I gave her millet "the potato chips for birds" 
Now She haz a happy. 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nooooooooo!
> Sad Birdy is sad nao.
> I'm good.
> Snowflake is slowly getting better.
> ...

Click to collapse



awesome news sis


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Then why am i talking to you now? LIAR! I shall poke you with my mighty stick.
> 
> Edit: That didn't sound right AT ALL.

Click to collapse



Lmao !! XD


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nooooooooo!
> Sad Birdy is sad nao.
> I'm good.
> Snowflake is slowly getting better.
> ...

Click to collapse



awesome news indeed


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Then why am i talking to you now? LIAR! I shall poke you with my mighty stick.
> 
> Edit: That didn't sound right AT ALL.

Click to collapse



You can come out of the closet now my lord


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

.........


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

There's 1 target reached. Now to post MOAR. OMEGA rom is beating us again


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> You can come out of the closet now my lord

Click to collapse



What closet? Are you afraid of my man talk? Is it making you uncomfortable? If yes, good. That's what i'm going for here.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> There's 1 target reached. Now to post MOAR. OMEGA rom is beating us again

Click to collapse



we are close... soon to be #1. again


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Ahh, you're a lightweight  It'll grow on you.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What closet? Are you afraid of my man talk? Is it making you uncomfortable? If yes, good. That's what i'm going for here.

Click to collapse



no it's not 
go ahead and poke more people with your mighty stick


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

Husam would love to be poked by it


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Husam would love to be poked by it

Click to collapse



sshhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

We need Moar.... 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> no it's not
> go ahead and poke more people with your mighty stick

Click to collapse



Alright!








MacaronyMax said:


> Husam would love to be poked by it

Click to collapse



I know! He's in the closet looking at the yoga pants, and is seriously thinking about wearing them and jumping out of the closet screaming "I'M A BEAUTIFUL WOMAN!"


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Alright!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



oh why? wwhy did I have to picture that? xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I know! He's in the closet looking at the yoga pants, and is seriously thinking about wearing them and jumping out of the closet screaming "I'M A BEAUTIFUL WOMAN!"

Click to collapse



Lmao!! XD 

It's okay husam, we wont judge you..:silly:


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao!! XD
> 
> It's okay husam, we wont judge you..:silly:

Click to collapse



*searches for thanks button...

damn. goes to the app


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

Ha ha ha ha.
Yoga pants. 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> *searches for thanks button...
> 
> damn. goes to the app

Click to collapse



XD XD

Damn website


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

rofl you guys xD

btw, why does this tag exist? 
" husam we will miss you "


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> rofl you guys xD
> 
> btw, why does this tag exist?
> " husam we will miss you "

Click to collapse



I
Don't
Know


Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> rofl you guys xD
> 
> btw, why does this tag exist?
> " husam we will miss you "

Click to collapse



I'm not sure... Probably LordM for when you become Husina...




but seriously.. i dont know xD


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> rofl you guys xD
> 
> btw, why does this tag exist?
> " husam we will miss you "

Click to collapse


 

No Idea o.o


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm not sure... Probably LordM for when you become Husina...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



who the f___ is husina?


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm not sure... Probably LordM for when you become Husina...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOOL! No it's not me, but yeah that's definitely something i would do.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> who the f___ is husina?

Click to collapse



rofl XD


Also lmao LM I'm sure you would XD:silly:


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> who the f___ is husina?

Click to collapse



The strong female Husam? You're sexy and you know it girl!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm not sure... Probably LordM for when you become Husina...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmfao xD

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Will keep that in mind 

---------- Post added at 01:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 AM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> The strong female Husam? You're sexy and you know it girl!

Click to collapse



I have a moustache, a goatee and a little beard because I'm too lazy to shave, enjoy the view


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Will keep that in mind
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As long as you are in yoga pants.. it doesn't matter for LM 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Gross Husina! 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Will keep that in mind
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









 ?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

2 pages to go. Wanna discuss the prize? 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> ?

Click to collapse



rofl wtf xD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 2 pages to go. Wanna discuss the prize?
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



It depends on who gets it, I guess


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> As long as you are in yoga pants.. it doesn't matter for LM
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



OH MY GOD. Husina, get your ass back into the closet.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 2 pages to go. Wanna discuss the prize?
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



1 page &


husam666 said:


> rofl wtf xD

Click to collapse



XDXD Little Britain


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> OH MY GOD. Husina, get your ass back into the closet.

Click to collapse



gtfo


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

lmao hus & LM XD


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

Woooooooo!
Internet cookies for everyone!

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it. 

---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------

Are we there yet?

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

As long as the price isn't Husina. :beer:

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Bazinga.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

Funny ^^

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

fitnid;jvnw

edit: Dammit.. well done BD xD


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

I can haz cookie nao?

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

not yet


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> not yet

Click to collapse



But wwwwwwhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyy nooottttt?

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

OK. We have some technical difficulties.
The prize was a lap dance from husina ... but BD won 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I can haz cookie nao?
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Have this one


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> OK. We have some technical difficulties.
> The prize was a lap dance from husina ... but BD won
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse





Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> But wwwwwwhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyy nooottttt?
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



It's doing yoga :what:


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> But wwwwwwhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyy nooottttt?
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



we're still at 40696


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I can haz cookie nao?
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Here you go  Congrats


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> OK. We have some technical difficulties.
> The prize was a lap dance from husina ... but BD won
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



XDXDXD lmao!


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

NomNomNommmNom

Intra-Cookies :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> OK. We have some technical difficulties.
> The prize was a lap dance from husina ... but BD won
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Do i really have to find a dancing tranny gif? No, i don't, and no i won't.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Internet cookies for babydoll!!!
Special prize 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Do i really have to find a dancing tranny gif? No, i don't, and no i won't.

Click to collapse



lmao  XD

Also.. First post in 4100?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

What about the prize for the 50k?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What about the prize for the 50k?

Click to collapse



Special position on OP 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Special position on OP
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Hell yeah! Husam, are you ready?(to lose again)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

And £1 ... High stakes here


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Hell yeah! Husam, are you ready?(to lose again)

Click to collapse



I already stated at the start of this challenge that I'll get it. So don't get your hopes up


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I already stated at the start of this challenge that I'll get it. So don't get your hopes up

Click to collapse



I've already won twice, so you're competing against a pro here.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I've already won twice, so you're competing against a pro here.

Click to collapse



Always best to aim high


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Hell yeah! Husam, are you ready?(to lose again)

Click to collapse



I'm making a new sticky note


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Um  .. guys? I'll be making a board with the scorers. 50/60/70/80/90/100 and then every 50. How does that sound? 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I'm making a new sticky note

Click to collapse



LOL, you better do!

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Always best to aim high

Click to collapse



That's the spirit!

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> Um  .. guys? I'll be making a board with the scorers. 50/60/70/80/90/100 and then every 50. How does that sound?
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Sounds good to me.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Um  .. guys? I'll be making a board with the scorers. 50/60/70/80/90/100 and then every 50. How does that sound?
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Dooo ittt... but what do you mean by then every 50?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dooo ittt... but what do you mean by then every 50?

Click to collapse



150k, 200k I guess?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dooo ittt... but what do you mean by then every 50?

Click to collapse



k. That means it will be 100/150/200/....

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> LOL, you better do!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You only won the second time because I forgot


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it. 

---------- Post added at 06:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------







Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

Pics... theyre broken


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Pics... theyre broken

Click to collapse





Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> k. That means it will be 100/150/200/....
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



buuuuuutt,, Is that not included with the 50/60/70/etc...?


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

http://img.tapatalk.com/d03640ce-e8da-bbce.jpg

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> buuuuuutt,, Is that not included with the 50/60/70/etc...?

Click to collapse



Sigh 
50/60/70/80/90/100/150/200/250/...
OK now??? 
Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Pics... theyre broken

Click to collapse



I went back to the xda app momentarily because tapatalk blocked me from posting images through their servers on my SGSIII even though I bought the "unlimited photo sharing" scam add on. 
(I bought it when I was using the amaze, the market can't seem to find it, and tapatalk wont let me redownload on another device. :banghead: )
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it. 

---------- Post added at 06:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------

Back to tapatalk.... 
Dammit.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I went back to the xda app momentarily because tapatalk blocked me from posting images through their servers on my SGSIII even though I bought the "unlimited photo sharing" scam add on.
> (I bought it when I was using the amaze, the market can't seem to find it, and tapatalk wont let me redownload on another device. :banghead: )
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Contact them and solve it?? 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Sigh
> 50/60/70/80/90/100/150/200/250/...
> OK now???
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



OHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I see now 


Babydoll25 said:


> I went back to the xda app momentarily because tapatalk blocked me from posting images through their servers on my SGSIII even though I bought the "unlimited photo sharing" scam add on.
> (I bought it when I was using the amaze, the market can't seem to find it, and tapatalk wont let me redownload on another device. :banghead: )
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn  That sucks 

Stupid tapatalk and it's damn photo issues


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Aaand 4074

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

Awww yeah!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2012)

Bored post

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Awww yeah!

Click to collapse



We're on the roll tonight


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

41k by the end of today?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

And we are still on the same day.. we have time to go to 4100 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



lol xD Fight to the death anyone?


dexter93 said:


> Aaand 4074
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Cheat  Whwere will you be putting the score board?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> And we are still on the same day.. we have time to go to 4100
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Great minds...


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Contact them and solve it??
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Im waiting for a response to am email I sent this morning....nothing I can do about it until then. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Bored post
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Bored? Are you not entertained?! Join us!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> And we are still on the same day.. we have time to go to 4100
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



300 posts in 2 hours , 3 posts a minute.. ish


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> 300 posts in 2 hours , 3 posts a minute.. ish

Click to collapse



Easy. Let's do it


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

Well let's get to work!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Bored? Are you not entertained?! Join us!

Click to collapse



Ya dam Work, got an interview tomorrow for an internship to set up emr software and get it training!!

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Easy. Let's do it

Click to collapse





LordManhattan said:


> Well let's get to work!

Click to collapse



This, Sounds super easy xD


Plus... Imma win


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Bored post
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



You can always summon erick when bored


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> This, Sounds super easy xD
> 
> 
> Plus... Imma win

Click to collapse



You wish


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya dam Work, got an interview tomorrow for an internship to set up emr software and get it training!!
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Screw that! This is much more important.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Screw that! This is much more important.

Click to collapse



+1 :thumbup:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Screw that! This is much more important.

Click to collapse



Nah making more money at a career I like is 

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

is dave in da house, or I'm mistaking?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

Phone switch!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Screw that! This is much more important.

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Nah making more money at a career I like is
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Pfft! Letdown


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya dam Work, got an interview tomorrow for an internship to set up emr software and get it training!!
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



If you win to 4100 I'm sure they'd be interested in that   also good luck 


husam666 said:


> You can always summon erick when bored

Click to collapse



erick... erick... Do we start...? xD


KidCarter93 said:


> You wish

Click to collapse



Psh what ever  XD


LordManhattan said:


> Screw that! This is much more important.

Click to collapse



Much more


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

You know I'm right Max. Don't watch that


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

oogly boo hoobly hoobly poo


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Screw that! This is much more important.

Click to collapse



+5. why five? cause I'm the Don


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> +5. why five? cause I'm the Don

Click to collapse



:highfive:


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

4 mins of silence  

is anyone still here?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 4 mins of silence
> 
> is anyone still here?

Click to collapse



I guess


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

I, I, I, I'm staying alive, staying alive


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2012)

OK fine I will bite.. 

Gonna eat some Graham crackers why I spam 

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 30, 2012)

Here.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I, I, I, I'm staying alive, staying alive

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2012)

here  but headched  but meh  3 more pages.. until i win xD


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> here  but headched  but meh  3 more pages.. until i win xD

Click to collapse



good luck on that


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> here  but headched  but meh  3 more pages.. until i win xD

Click to collapse



nope chuck testa


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> here  but headched  but meh  3 more pages.. until i win xD

Click to collapse



Weren't it meant to be 4100 pages?
I'm losing track of things


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Weren't it meant to be 4100 pages?
> I'm losing track of things

Click to collapse



we have winners for every 10 pages too


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Weren't it meant to be 4100 pages?
> I'm losing track of things

Click to collapse



4080
4090
4100
4150
4200
4250
4300
etc.
5000!!1!

 i think


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> we have winners for every 10 pages too

Click to collapse



Oh yeah. I forgot about that


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2012)

I'll be back. Dinner time

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

Seeya BD  Enjoy your food xD

Im hungry


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Oh yeah. I forgot about that

Click to collapse



or 50, I don't know


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'll be back. Dinner time
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



enjoy BD


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'll be back. Dinner time
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Later sis, @max, me too


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> or 50, I don't know

Click to collapse



I think what Max just posted is correct


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> enjoy BD

Click to collapse



Dex, Confirm if what I said about scores is right? xD

---------- Post added at 12:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------




husam666 said:


> Later sis, @max, me too

Click to collapse



I need a fridge.. upstairs..  thatd be aweosme xD


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dex, Confirm if what I said about scores is right? xD
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the official scoreboard is the one I posted before...

You are free to set unofficial goals, as long as you make them public


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

blakh


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> the official scoreboard is the one I posted before...
> 
> You are free to set unofficial goals, as long as you make them public

Click to collapse



Is the list going in OP?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> the official scoreboard is the one I posted before...
> 
> You are free to set unofficial goals, as long as you make them public

Click to collapse



Do we have a point system?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Do we have a point system?

Click to collapse



maybe


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Getting closer.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

everyday


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> maybe

Click to collapse



do we need one?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Bit by bit.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Getting closer.

Click to collapse



I think we're going to have a pause waiting for someone to make the last post of this page xD


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

Hello there!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Bazinga.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I think we're going to have a pause waiting for someone to make the last post of this page xD

Click to collapse



yup


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

Dammit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well done


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Keep up lads.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

damn this is going slower than expected


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

Did I win?  lol u guys are funny

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Bazinga.

Click to collapse



Beginners luck.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Beginners luck.

Click to collapse



Not a chance.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

boo

---------- Post added at 02:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 AM ----------

sdfasdfadgasdga


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Knock knock


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

come on

edit: IN YOUR FREAKING FACE!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Beginners luck.

Click to collapse



Yup.. Exactyl!!


husam666 said:


> damn this is going slower than expected

Click to collapse



lol  150 posts down 200 to go xD


davidrules7778 said:


> Did I win?  lol u guys are funny
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Sup david...  No... 6th xD


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

Well, see ya all at the finish line again  I'll sit here and wait.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Knock knock

Click to collapse



whos there?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

1 hour 20 minutes left...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Well, see ya all at the finish line again  I'll sit here and wait so I can lose again.

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Well, see ya all at the finish line again  I'll sit here and wait.

Click to collapse



lol


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> whos there?

Click to collapse



Marry


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> lol

Click to collapse



^^ XD


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



no


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Marry

Click to collapse



Marry who?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Marry who?

Click to collapse



Marry me? :hopeful:


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Marry me? :hopeful:

Click to collapse



nympho alert?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> nympho alert?

Click to collapse



Only during the witching hour.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> nympho alert?

Click to collapse



lmao,

also I got 2 pages here


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Only during the witching hour.

Click to collapse



ok then


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

F*ck the new tapatalk actually has a limit on pics!! 


Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Marry me? :hopeful:

Click to collapse












also... lol XD


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

jslkdjfalfjlaa


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> F*ck the new tapatalk actually has a limit on pics!! View attachment 1293143View attachment 1293144
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Yup

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> jslkdjfalfjlaa

Click to collapse



fgfghs


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> F*ck the new tapatalk actually has a limit on pics!! View attachment 1293143View attachment 1293144
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Sucks


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

So is it every page now, or every 10?
I'm aiming at every 10 but some of you are going for every page


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



gocryemokid.com


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 31, 2012)

I was the first to become second at being first.....PROBLEM??


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

we need help with mass posting very useful information that everyone can use in their daily life


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

SWAG

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> we need help with mass posting very useful information that everyone can use in their daily life

Click to collapse



totally agreed. We should make this an informative thread


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> gocryemokid.com

Click to collapse



What's your point?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> So is it every page now, or every 10?
> I'm aiming at every 10 but some of you are going for every page

Click to collapse



That's just husam :silly:


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> we need help with mass posting very useful information that everyone can use in their daily life

Click to collapse



Don't eat yellow snow. 
That helpful enough?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> SWAG
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



YOLO!!! 

God I hate these words


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's your point?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I thought you were still testing if the pics show up... so I read the url on the bottom of the pic


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

YOYO


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't eat yellow snow.
> That helpful enough?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No, yellow snow is lemon flavoured.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey husam remember:

Lemon Party
Church Of Fudge

Remeber those images we got away with LOL


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I thought you were still testing if the pics show up... so I read the url on the bottom of the pic

Click to collapse



Ok.
Snowflake accepts that answer.


Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> That's just husam :silly:

Click to collapse



Aha. There's always one


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey husam remember:
> 
> Lemon Party
> Church Of Fudge
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't see your point


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> No, yellow snow is lemon flavoured.

Click to collapse



Yeeeeeaaahh okaaaaayyyy. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> totally agreed. We should make this an informative thread

Click to collapse






"Mafia" redirects here. For other uses, see Mafia (disambiguation).
For the American version, see American Mafia.


Sketch of the 1901 maxi trial of suspected mafiosi in Palermo. From the newspaper L'Ora, May 1901
The Mafia (also known as Cosa Nostra) is a criminal syndicate that emerged in the mid-nineteenth century in Sicily, Italy. It is a loose association of criminal groups that share a common organizational structure and code of conduct, and whose common enterprise is protection racketeering. Each group, known as a "family", "clan", or "cosca", claims sovereignty over a territory in which it operates its rackets – usually a town or village or a neighbourhood (borgata) of a larger city. Its members call themselves "men of honour", although the public often refers to them as "mafiosi".
According to the classic definition, the Mafia is a criminality originating in Sicily.[1] However, the term "mafia" has become a generic term for any organized criminal network with similar structure, methods, and interests.
The Mafia proper frequently parallels, collaborates with or clashes with, networks originating in other parts of southern Italy, such as the Camorra (from Campania), the 'Ndrangheta (from Calabria), the Stidda (southern Sicily) and the Sacra Corona Unita (from Apulia). However, Giovanni Falcone, the anti-Mafia judge murdered by the Mafia in 1992, objected to the inflation of the use of "Mafia" to organized crime in general:
While there was a time when people were reluctant to pronounce the word 'Mafia' ... nowadays people have gone so far in the opposite direction that it has become an overused term ... I am no longer willing to accept the habit of speaking of the Mafia in descriptive and all-inclusive terms that make it possible to stack up phenomena that are indeed related to the field of organized crime but that have little or nothing in common with the Mafia.[2]
The American Mafia arose from offshoots of the Mafia that emerged in the United States during the late nineteenth century, following waves of emigration from Sicily. There were similar offshoots in Canada among Italian Canadians. However, while the same has been claimed of organised crime in Australia,[3] this appears to result from confusion with 'Ndrangheta, which is generally regarded as more prominent among Italian Australians.[citation needed]
Contents  
1 Etymology
1.1 "Cosa Nostra" and other names
2 History
2.1 Post-feudal Sicily
2.2 Fascist suppression
2.3 Post-Fascist revival
2.4 Sack of Palermo
2.5 First Mafia War
2.6 Smuggling boom
2.7 Second Mafia War
2.8 Maxi trial and war against the government
2.9 Provenzano years
2.10 Modern Mafia in Italy
3 Definition
4 Structure and composition
4.1 Clan hierarchy
4.2 Membership
4.3 Commission
5 Rituals and codes of conduct
5.1 Initiation ceremony
5.2 Introductions
5.3 Etiquette
5.4 Ten Commandments
5.5 Omertà
6 Current clans
7 Protection rackets
7.1 Protection from theft
7.2 Protection from competition
7.3 Protection from fraud
7.4 Client relations
7.5 Protection territories
8 Other activities
8.1 Vote buying
8.2 Smuggling
8.3 Bid rigging
8.4 Loan sharking
8.5 Forbidden crimes
9 Violence and reputation
9.1 Murder
9.2 Reputation
9.3 Violent successions
10 Notable Sicilian mafiosi
11 See also
12 References
13 Sources
14 External links
[edit]Etymology

There are several theories about the origin of the term "Mafia" (sometimes spelled "Maffia" in early texts). The Sicilian adjective mafiusu (in Italian: mafioso) may derive from the slang Arabic mahyas (مهياص), meaning "aggressive boasting, bragging", or marfud (مرفوض) meaning "rejected". Roughly translated, it means "swagger," but can also be translated as "boldness, bravado". In reference to a man, mafiusu in 19th century Sicily was ambiguous, signifying a bully, arrogant but also fearless, enterprising, and proud, according to scholar Diego Gambetta.[4] In reference to a woman, however, the feminine-form adjective "mafiusa" means beautiful and attractive.
Other possible origins from Arabic:
maha = quarry, cave[5]
mu'afa = safety, protection[5]
The public's association of the word with the criminal secret society was perhaps inspired by the 1863 play "I mafiusi di la Vicaria" ("The Mafiosi of the Vicaria") by Giuseppe Rizzotto and Gaetano Mosca. The words Mafia and mafiusi are never mentioned in the play; they were probably put in the title to add a local flair. The play is about a Palermo prison gang with traits similar to the Mafia: a boss, an initiation ritual, and talk of "umirtà" (omertà or code of silence) and "pizzu" (a codeword for extortion money).[6] The play had great success throughout Italy. Soon after, the use of the term "mafia" began appearing in the Italian state's early reports on the phenomenon. The word made its first official appearance in 1865 in a report by the prefect of Palermo, Filippo Antonio Gualterio.[7]
According to legend, the word Mafia was first used in the Sicilian revolt – the Sicilian Vespers – against rule of the Capetian House of Anjou on 30 March 1282. In this legend, Mafia is the acronym for "Morte Alla Francia, Italia Avanti" (Italian for "Death to France, Italy Forward!").[8] However, this version is now discarded by most serious historians.[4]
[edit]"Cosa Nostra" and other names
According to Mafia turncoats (pentiti), the real name of the Mafia is "Cosa Nostra" ("Our thing"). When the American mafioso Joseph Valachi testified before the Permanent Subcommittee on Investigations of the U.S. Senate Committee on Government Operations in 1963 (known as the Valachi hearings), he revealed that American mafiosi referred to their organization by the term cosa nostra ("our thing" or "this thing of ours").[9][10][11] At the time, it was understood as a proper name, fostered by the FBI and disseminated by the media. The designation gained wide popularity and almost replaced the term Mafia. The FBI even added the article La to the term, calling it La Cosa Nostra (in Italy, the article la is not used when referring to the Sicilian Mafia).
Italian investigators initially did not take the term seriously, believing it was used only by the American Mafia. In 1984, the Mafia turncoat Tommaso Buscetta revealed to the anti-mafia magistrate Giovanni Falcone that the term was used by the Sicilian Mafia as well.[12] Buscetta dismissed the word "mafia" as a mere literary creation. Other defectors, such as Antonino Calderone and Salvatore Contorno, confirmed the use of Cosa Nostra to describe the Mafia.[13] Mafiosi introduce known members to each other as belonging to cosa nostra ("our thing") or la stessa cosa ("the same thing"), meaning "he is the same thing, a mafioso, as you".
The Sicilian Mafia has used other names to describe itself throughout its history, such as "The Honoured Society". Mafiosi are known among themselves as "men of honour" or "men of respect". The Mafia was also known by another term, Il Mano Nigro ~ the Black Hand. Mafia crimes were often sealed by a black handprint at the scene.
Cosa Nostra should not be confused with other mafia-type organizations in Italy such as the 'Ndrangheta in Calabria, the Camorra in Campania, or the Sacra Corona Unita in Apulia.
[edit]History

The genesis of Cosa Nostra is hard to trace because mafiosi are very secretive and do not keep historical records of their own. In fact, they have been known to spread deliberate lies about their past, and sometimes come to believe in their own myths.[14]
[edit]Post-feudal Sicily
Modern scholars believe that its seeds were planted in the upheaval of Sicily's transition out of feudalism in 1812 and its later annexation by mainland Italy in 1860. Under feudalism, the nobility owned most of the land and enforced law and order through their private armies. After 1812, the feudal barons steadily sold off or rented their lands to private citizens. Primogeniture was abolished, land could no longer be seized to settle debts, and one fifth of the land was to become private property of the peasants.[15] After Italy annexed Sicily in 1860, it redistributed a large share of public and church land to private citizens. The result was a huge boom in landowners: from 2,000 in 1812 to 20,000 by 1861.[16] The nobles also released their private armies to let the state take over the task of law enforcement. However, the authorities were incapable of properly enforcing property rights and contracts, largely due to their inexperience with free market capitalism.[17] Lack of manpower was also a problem: there were often less than 350 active policemen for the entire island. Some towns did not have any permanent police force, only visited every few months by some troops to collect malcontents, leaving criminals to operate with impunity from the law in the interim.[18] With more property owners came more disputes that needed settling, contracts that needed enforcing, and properties that needed protecting. Because the authorities were undermanned and unreliable, property owners turned to extralegal arbitrators and protectors. These extralegal protectors would eventually organize themselves into the first Mafia clans.
Banditry was a growing problem at the time. Rising food prices,[19] the loss of public and church lands,[20] and the loss of feudal common rights pushed many desperate peasants to banditry. In response, local elites in countryside towns recruited young men into "companies-at-arms" to hunt down thieves and negotiate the return of stolen property, in exchange for a pardon for the thieves and a fee from the victims.[21] These companies-at-arms were often made up of former bandits and criminals, usually the most skilled and violent of them.[22] Whilst this saved communities the trouble of training their own policemen, this may have made the companies-at-arms more inclined to collude with their former brethren rather than destroy them.[23]
There was little Mafia activity in the eastern half of Sicily. In the east, the ruling elites were more cohesive and active during the transition from feudalism to capitalism. They maintained their large stables of enforcers, and were able to absorb or suppress any emerging violent groups.[24] Furthermore, the land in the east was generally divided into a smaller number of large estates, so there were fewer landowners and their large estates often required full-time patrolling. This meant that guardians of such estates tended to be bound to a single employer, giving them little autonomy or leverage to demand high payments.[25] This did not mean there was little violence - the most violent conflicts over land took place in the east, but they did not involve mafiosi.[21]
Mafia activity was most prevalent in the most prosperous areas of western Sicily, especially Palermo, where the dense concentrations of landowners and merchants offered ample opportunities for protection racketeering and extortion. There, a protector could serve multiple clients, giving him greater independence. The greater number of clients demanding protection also allowed him to charge high prices.[25] The landowners in this region were also frequently absent and could not watch over their properties should the mafioso withdraw protection, further increasing his bargaining power.[26]
The lucrative citrus orchards around Palermo were a favorite target of extortionists and protection racketeers, as they had a fragile production system that made them quite vulnerable to sabotage.[27] Mafia clans forced landowners to hire their members as custodians by scaring away unaffiliated applicants.[28] Cattle ranchers were also very vulnerable to thieves, and so they too needed mafioso protection.
In 1864, Niccolò Turrisi Colonna, leader of the Palermo National Guard, wrote of a "sect of thieves" that operated across Sicily. This "sect" was mostly rural, composed of cattle thieves, smugglers, wealthy farmers and their guards.[29][30] The sect made "affiliates every day of the brightest young people coming from the rural class, of the guardians of the fields in the Palermitan countryside, and of the large number of smugglers; a sect which gives and receives protection to and from certain men who make a living on traffic and internal commerce. It is a sect with little or no fear of public bodies, because its members believe that they can easily elude this."[31] It had special signals to recognize each other, offered protection services, scorned the law and had a code of loyalty and non-interaction with the police known as umirtà ("humility").[29][32] Colonna warned in his report that the Italian government's brutal and clumsy attempts to crush unlawfulness only made the problem worse by alienating the populace. An 1865 dispatch from the prefect of Palermo to Rome first officially described the phenomenon as a "Mafia".[7][33] An 1876 police report makes the earliest known description of the familiar initiation ritual.[34]


1900 map of Mafia presence in Sicily. Towns with Mafia activity are marked as red dots. The Mafia operated mostly in the west, in areas of rich agricultural productivity.
Mafiosi meddled in politics early on, bullying voters into voting for candidates they favoured. At this period in history, only a small fraction of the Sicilian population could vote, so a single mafia boss could control a sizeable chunk of the electorate and thus wield considerable political leverage.[35] Mafiosi used their allies in government to avoid prosecution as well as persecute less well-connected rivals. The highly fragmented and shaky Italian political system allowed cliques of Mafia-friendly politicians to exert a lot of influence.[12]
In a series of reports between 1898 and 1900, Ermanno Sangiorgi, the police chief of Palermo, identified 670 mafiosi belonging to eight Mafia clans that went through alternating phases of cooperation and conflict.[36] The report mentioned initiation rituals and codes of conduct, as well as criminal activities that included counterfeiting, ransom kidnappings, robbery, murder and witness intimidation. The Mafia also maintained funds to support the families of imprisoned members and pay defense lawyers.[37]



the mafia


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> "Mafia" redirects here. For other uses, see Mafia (disambiguation).
> For the American version, see American Mafia.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*changes to the app quickly*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Pick up the speed people.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> "Mafia" redirects here. For other uses, see Mafia (disambiguation).
> For the American version, see American Mafia.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



TL;dr

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I don't see your point

Click to collapse



There is no point I was just spamming and the yellow snow made me think of that lol

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> "Mafia" redirects here. For other uses, see Mafia (disambiguation).
> For the American version, see American Mafia.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



TL;DR





Hides it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Pick up the speed people.

Click to collapse



Hey u know your place don't tell older members what to do  

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey u know your place don't tell older members what to do
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I wouldn't if you lot led by example xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> TL;DR
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XDXD ;p Thought I'd be kind


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

Shows it 

Mafia" redirects here. For other uses, see Mafia (disambiguation).
For the American version, see American Mafia.


Sketch of the 1901 maxi trial of suspected mafiosi in Palermo. From the newspaper L'Ora, May 1901
The Mafia (also known as Cosa Nostra) is a criminal syndicate that emerged in the mid-nineteenth century in Sicily, Italy. It is a loose association of criminal groups that share a common organizational structure and code of conduct, and whose common enterprise is protection racketeering. Each group, known as a "family", "clan", or "cosca", claims sovereignty over a territory in which it operates its rackets – usually a town or village or a neighbourhood (borgata) of a larger city. Its members call themselves "men of honour", although the public often refers to them as "mafiosi".
According to the classic definition, the Mafia is a criminality originating in Sicily.[1] However, the term "mafia" has become a generic term for any organized criminal network with similar structure, methods, and interests.
The Mafia proper frequently parallels, collaborates with or clashes with, networks originating in other parts of southern Italy, such as the Camorra (from Campania), the 'Ndrangheta (from Calabria), the Stidda (southern Sicily) and the Sacra Corona Unita (from Apulia). However, Giovanni Falcone, the anti-Mafia judge murdered by the Mafia in 1992, objected to the inflation of the use of "Mafia" to organized crime in general:
While there was a time when people were reluctant to pronounce the word 'Mafia' ... nowadays people have gone so far in the opposite direction that it has become an overused term ... I am no longer willing to accept the habit of speaking of the Mafia in descriptive and all-inclusive terms that make it possible to stack up phenomena that are indeed related to the field of organized crime but that have little or nothing in common with the Mafia.[2]
The American Mafia arose from offshoots of the Mafia that emerged in the United States during the late nineteenth century, following waves of emigration from Sicily. There were similar offshoots in Canada among Italian Canadians. However, while the same has been claimed of organised crime in Australia,[3] this appears to result from confusion with 'Ndrangheta, which is generally regarded as more prominent among Italian Australians.[citation needed]
Contents 
1 Etymology
1.1 "Cosa Nostra" and other names
2 History
2.1 Post-feudal Sicily
2.2 Fascist suppression
2.3 Post-Fascist revival
2.4 Sack of Palermo
2.5 First Mafia War
2.6 Smuggling boom
2.7 Second Mafia War
2.8 Maxi trial and war against the government
2.9 Provenzano years
2.10 Modern Mafia in Italy
3 Definition
4 Structure and composition
4.1 Clan hierarchy
4.2 Membership
4.3 Commission
5 Rituals and codes of conduct
5.1 Initiation ceremony
5.2 Introductions
5.3 Etiquette
5.4 Ten Commandments
5.5 Omertà
6 Current clans
7 Protection rackets
7.1 Protection from theft
7.2 Protection from competition
7.3 Protection from fraud
7.4 Client relations
7.5 Protection territories
8 Other activities
8.1 Vote buying
8.2 Smuggling
8.3 Bid rigging
8.4 Loan sharking
8.5 Forbidden crimes
9 Violence and reputation
9.1 Murder
9.2 Reputation
9.3 Violent successions
10 Notable Sicilian mafiosi
11 See also
12 References
13 Sources
14 External links
[edit]Etymology

There are several theories about the origin of the term "Mafia" (sometimes spelled "Maffia" in early texts). The Sicilian adjective mafiusu (in Italian: mafioso) may derive from the slang Arabic mahyas (مهياص), meaning "aggressive boasting, bragging", or marfud (مرفوض) meaning "rejected". Roughly translated, it means "swagger," but can also be translated as "boldness, bravado". In reference to a man, mafiusu in 19th century Sicily was ambiguous, signifying a bully, arrogant but also fearless, enterprising, and proud, according to scholar Diego Gambetta.[4] In reference to a woman, however, the feminine-form adjective "mafiusa" means beautiful and attractive.
Other possible origins from Arabic:
maha = quarry, cave[5]
mu'afa = safety, protection[5]
The public's association of the word with the criminal secret society was perhaps inspired by the 1863 play "I mafiusi di la Vicaria" ("The Mafiosi of the Vicaria") by Giuseppe Rizzotto and Gaetano Mosca. The words Mafia and mafiusi are never mentioned in the play; they were probably put in the title to add a local flair. The play is about a Palermo prison gang with traits similar to the Mafia: a boss, an initiation ritual, and talk of "umirtà" (omertà or code of silence) and "pizzu" (a codeword for extortion money).[6] The play had great success throughout Italy. Soon after, the use of the term "mafia" began appearing in the Italian state's early reports on the phenomenon. The word made its first official appearance in 1865 in a report by the prefect of Palermo, Filippo Antonio Gualterio.[7]
According to legend, the word Mafia was first used in the Sicilian revolt – the Sicilian Vespers – against rule of the Capetian House of Anjou on 30 March 1282. In this legend, Mafia is the acronym for "Morte Alla Francia, Italia Avanti" (Italian for "Death to France, Italy Forward!").[8] However, this version is now discarded by most serious historians.[4]
[edit]"Cosa Nostra" and other names
According to Mafia turncoats (pentiti), the real name of the Mafia is "Cosa Nostra" ("Our thing"). When the American mafioso Joseph Valachi testified before the Permanent Subcommittee on Investigations of the U.S. Senate Committee on Government Operations in 1963 (known as the Valachi hearings), he revealed that American mafiosi referred to their organization by the term cosa nostra ("our thing" or "this thing of ours").[9][10][11] At the time, it was understood as a proper name, fostered by the FBI and disseminated by the media. The designation gained wide popularity and almost replaced the term Mafia. The FBI even added the article La to the term, calling it La Cosa Nostra (in Italy, the article la is not used when referring to the Sicilian Mafia).
Italian investigators initially did not take the term seriously, believing it was used only by the American Mafia. In 1984, the Mafia turncoat Tommaso Buscetta revealed to the anti-mafia magistrate Giovanni Falcone that the term was used by the Sicilian Mafia as well.[12] Buscetta dismissed the word "mafia" as a mere literary creation. Other defectors, such as Antonino Calderone and Salvatore Contorno, confirmed the use of Cosa Nostra to describe the Mafia.[13] Mafiosi introduce known members to each other as belonging to cosa nostra ("our thing") or la stessa cosa ("the same thing"), meaning "he is the same thing, a mafioso, as you".
The Sicilian Mafia has used other names to describe itself throughout its history, such as "The Honoured Society". Mafiosi are known among themselves as "men of honour" or "men of respect". The Mafia was also known by another term, Il Mano Nigro ~ the Black Hand. Mafia crimes were often sealed by a black handprint at the scene.
Cosa Nostra should not be confused with other mafia-type organizations in Italy such as the 'Ndrangheta in Calabria, the Camorra in Campania, or the Sacra Corona Unita in Apulia.
[edit]History

The genesis of Cosa Nostra is hard to trace because mafiosi are very secretive and do not keep historical records of their own. In fact, they have been known to spread deliberate lies about their past, and sometimes come to believe in their own myths.[14]
[edit]Post-feudal Sicily
Modern scholars believe that its seeds were planted in the upheaval of Sicily's transition out of feudalism in 1812 and its later annexation by mainland Italy in 1860. Under feudalism, the nobility owned most of the land and enforced law and order through their private armies. After 1812, the feudal barons steadily sold off or rented their lands to private citizens. Primogeniture was abolished, land could no longer be seized to settle debts, and one fifth of the land was to become private property of the peasants.[15] After Italy annexed Sicily in 1860, it redistributed a large share of public and church land to private citizens. The result was a huge boom in landowners: from 2,000 in 1812 to 20,000 by 1861.[16] The nobles also released their private armies to let the state take over the task of law enforcement. However, the authorities were incapable of properly enforcing property rights and contracts, largely due to their inexperience with free market capitalism.[17] Lack of manpower was also a problem: there were often less than 350 active policemen for the entire island. Some towns did not have any permanent police force, only visited every few months by some troops to collect malcontents, leaving criminals to operate with impunity from the law in the interim.[18] With more property owners came more disputes that needed settling, contracts that needed enforcing, and properties that needed protecting. Because the authorities were undermanned and unreliable, property owners turned to extralegal arbitrators and protectors. These extralegal protectors would eventually organize themselves into the first Mafia clans.
Banditry was a growing problem at the time. Rising food prices,[19] the loss of public and church lands,[20] and the loss of feudal common rights pushed many desperate peasants to banditry. In response, local elites in countryside towns recruited young men into "companies-at-arms" to hunt down thieves and negotiate the return of stolen property, in exchange for a pardon for the thieves and a fee from the victims.[21] These companies-at-arms were often made up of former bandits and criminals, usually the most skilled and violent of them.[22] Whilst this saved communities the trouble of training their own policemen, this may have made the companies-at-arms more inclined to collude with their former brethren rather than destroy them.[23]
There was little Mafia activity in the eastern half of Sicily. In the east, the ruling elites were more cohesive and active during the transition from feudalism to capitalism. They maintained their large stables of enforcers, and were able to absorb or suppress any emerging violent groups.[24] Furthermore, the land in the east was generally divided into a smaller number of large estates, so there were fewer landowners and their large estates often required full-time patrolling. This meant that guardians of such estates tended to be bound to a single employer, giving them little autonomy or leverage to demand high payments.[25] This did not mean there was little violence - the most violent conflicts over land took place in the east, but they did not involve mafiosi.[21]
Mafia activity was most prevalent in the most prosperous areas of western Sicily, especially Palermo, where the dense concentrations of landowners and merchants offered ample opportunities for protection racketeering and extortion. There, a protector could serve multiple clients, giving him greater independence. The greater number of clients demanding protection also allowed him to charge high prices.[25] The landowners in this region were also frequently absent and could not watch over their properties should the mafioso withdraw protection, further increasing his bargaining power.[26]
The lucrative citrus orchards around Palermo were a favorite target of extortionists and protection racketeers, as they had a fragile production system that made them quite vulnerable to sabotage.[27] Mafia clans forced landowners to hire their members as custodians by scaring away unaffiliated applicants.[28] Cattle ranchers were also very vulnerable to thieves, and so they too needed mafioso protection.
In 1864, Niccolò Turrisi Colonna, leader of the Palermo National Guard, wrote of a "sect of thieves" that operated across Sicily. This "sect" was mostly rural, composed of cattle thieves, smugglers, wealthy farmers and their guards.[29][30] The sect made "affiliates every day of the brightest young people coming from the rural class, of the guardians of the fields in the Palermitan countryside, and of the large number of smugglers; a sect which gives and receives protection to and from certain men who make a living on traffic and internal commerce. It is a sect with little or no fear of public bodies, because its members believe that they can easily elude this."[31] It had special signals to recognize each other, offered protection services, scorned the law and had a code of loyalty and non-interaction with the police known as umirtà ("humility").[29][32] Colonna warned in his report that the Italian government's brutal and clumsy attempts to crush unlawfulness only made the problem worse by alienating the populace. An 1865 dispatch from the prefect of Palermo to Rome first officially described the phenomenon as a "Mafia".[7][33] An 1876 police report makes the earliest known description of the familiar initiation ritual.[34]


1900 map of Mafia presence in Sicily. Towns with Mafia activity are marked as red dots. The Mafia operated mostly in the west, in areas of rich agricultural productivity.
Mafiosi meddled in politics early on, bullying voters into voting for candidates they favoured. At this period in history, only a small fraction of the Sicilian population could vote, so a single mafia boss could control a sizeable chunk of the electorate and thus wield considerable political leverage.[35] Mafiosi used their allies in government to avoid prosecution as well as persecute less well-connected rivals. The highly fragmented and shaky Italian political system allowed cliques of Mafia-friendly politicians to exert a lot of influence.[12]
In a series of reports between 1898 and 1900, Ermanno Sangiorgi, the police chief of Palermo, identified 670 mafiosi belonging to eight Mafia clans that went through alternating phases of cooperation and conflict.[36] The report mentioned initiation rituals and codes of conduct, as well as criminal activities that included counterfeiting, ransom kidnappings, robbery, murder and witness intimidation. The Mafia also maintained funds to support the families of imprisoned members and pay defense lawyers.[37]


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I wouldn't if you lot led by example xD

Click to collapse



When I was your age, I respected higher ranked mafia members










jk I almost got booted from the mafia for owning twitch a shi+ ton of times


----------



## trell959 (Aug 31, 2012)

This thread has definitely been alive lately, and I'm happy with what I see 

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


:cyclops::victory::victory:


davidrules7778 said:


> Shows it
> 
> Mafia" redirects here. For other uses, see Mafia (disambiguation).
> For the American version, see American Mafia.
> ...

Click to collapse









Quotes it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I wouldn't if you lot led by example xD

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> This thread has definitely been alive lately, and I'm happy with what I see
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777

Click to collapse



hey trell
long time no see


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> This thread has definitely been alive lately, and I'm happy with what I see
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777

Click to collapse



Would you like to help get our way to the 1 k pages? 


husam666 said:


> When I was your age, I respected higher ranked mafia members
> 
> 
> 
> jk I almost got booted from the mafia for owning twitch a shi+ ton of times

Click to collapse





davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



lol x2 XD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



looks nice


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> When I was your age, I respected higher ranked mafia members
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol. I remember that one...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Ermahgerd bewbies!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Ermahgerd bewbies!

Click to collapse



Ermahgerd where! xD


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ermahgerd where! xD

Click to collapse



ERMAHGERD. I don't know


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



never fails to make me lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> ERMAHGERD. I don't know

Click to collapse



Ermahgerd Im dissapoint


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



screw you , I'm hungry 

brb


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



this is a picture thread now


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> this is a picture thread now

Click to collapse



Way to ruin it with words 

Also I really like how those 2 images look with the donut on top, didn't know it was going to look so cool   at least before it got quoted


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

Dammit now i want a donut  

120 more 
we might not make it ...


----------



## trell959 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dammit now i want a donut
> 
> 120 more
> we might not make it ...

Click to collapse



We will make it. 

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dammit now i want a donut
> 
> 120 more
> we might not make it ...

Click to collapse



we are almost double the day's goal


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> we are almost double the day's goal

Click to collapse



Woah we're good xD , if we kept like this for the whole month... 2k pages XD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## trell959 (Aug 31, 2012)

With us being this active, we will be getting a lot of attention from....outsiders 

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

bacon turtle


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> bacon turtle

Click to collapse



I am a bit skepticle on what are the legs made out of   Could be sausage could be sh*t


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Skadoosh. That is all.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I am a bit skepticle on what are the legs made out of   Could be sausage could be sh*t

Click to collapse



Could be real turtle 

@trell... They're watching us


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

Getting off to drive home, won't be posting any more today  sorry maybe more tomorrow


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> With us being this active, we will be getting a lot of attention from....outsiders
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777

Click to collapse



like we used to... btw, see the portal


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Skadoosh. That is all.

Click to collapse



speak for yourself you SKA Douche!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Getting off to drive home, won't be posting any more today  sorry maybe more tomorrow

Click to collapse



Should be sorry  But okayh man, Seeya


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Getting off to drive home, won't be posting any more today  sorry maybe more tomorrow

Click to collapse



see ya dave.. 

post back when you can


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> like we used to... btw, see the portal

Click to collapse



Still second dammit, and the other threads not even tat active


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Still second dammit, and the other threads not even tat active

Click to collapse



If we continue with that rate, tomorrow night we'll be on the top


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Bazinga


----------



## trell959 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> like we used to... btw, see the portal

Click to collapse



With the Isis thing?

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> With the Isis thing?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777

Click to collapse



Isis


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> With the Isis thing?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777

Click to collapse



Isis thing? I'm talking about the popular threads list xD


----------



## trell959 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Isis

Click to collapse



It's like  Google wallet, but for T mo and at&t. They are both too stupid to just use Google wallet 

@ Dex Oh I see it now!! This calls for a celebration!!!!!

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Bazinga

Click to collapse



Begginers luck i tell you!!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

10 moar paegs


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> 10 moar paegs

Click to collapse



We.. can do this.. 30 mins


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It's like  Google wallet, but for T mo and at&t. They are both too stupid to just use Google wallet
> 
> @ Dex Oh I see it now!! This calls for a celebration!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777

Click to collapse



The celebration will come when we get to the top! until then...

keep posting


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Begginers luck i tell you!!

Click to collapse



You carry on thinking that  I've proved I can do it twice in a row already. What you saying for the next 10 pages?


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

What's happening here? Congrats with the victory Trell.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> We.. can do this.. 30 mins

Click to collapse



no thats a lot, we need to be faster


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> The celebration will come when we get to the top! until then...
> 
> keep posting

Click to collapse



ANNOUNCEMENT: just 30 mins remaining until the end of "the day".  get serious


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

You lot gonna make it a challenge or not?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You carry on thinking that  I've proved I can do it twice in a row already. What you saying for the next 10 pages?

Click to collapse



If you get the next page.. (You won't ) then thats just 3rd time lucky XD


dexter93 said:


> The celebration will come when we get to the top! until then...
> 
> keep posting

Click to collapse



Stupid Omega thread


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You lot gonna make it a challenge or not?

Click to collapse



it already is a challenge


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You lot gonna make it a challenge or not?

Click to collapse



4100 is the next challenge, and its big. we need it in the next 30 mins


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> If you get the next page.. (You won't ) then thats just 3rd time lucky XD
> 
> 
> Stupid Omega thread

Click to collapse



I'll get this and the next then. No beginners luck there at all xD


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'll get this and the next then. No beginners luck there at all xD

Click to collapse



any bets?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

What ever KC .. whatever  xD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> it already is a challenge

Click to collapse




dexter93 said:


> 4100 is the next challenge, and its big. we need it in the next 30 mins

Click to collapse



I meant a challenge to stop me getting there first xD


dexter93 said:


> any bets?

Click to collapse



Don't need to. I've got this


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

lagalagalagalagalaga


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Dfgjcfvfbg


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I meant a challenge to stop me getting there first xD
> 
> Don't need to. I've got this

Click to collapse



if youre that confident... bets


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I meant a challenge to stop me getting there first xD
> 
> Don't need to. I've got this

Click to collapse



you are losing already


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> if youre that confident... bets

Click to collapse



What you got in mind?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

and im winning 

---------- Post added at 01:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> What you got in mind?

Click to collapse



Nothing XD.... I thought dex might  he suggested xD


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> and im winning
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



trolololololo


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

What bet then Dex?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

Maria Montessori (August 31, 1870 – May 6, 1952) was an Italian physician and educator, a noted humanitarian and devout Catholic best known for the philosophy of education which bears her name. Her educational method is in use today in public and private schools throughout the world.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Dfhjodsdvjgdg


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

you're 8 posts from 3000 btw


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What bet then Dex?

Click to collapse



Dunno... any offers?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> you're 8 posts from 3000 btw

Click to collapse



6 now xD


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

Skarsterlân (largely obsolete Dutch: Scharsterland  pronunciation (help·info)) is a municipality in the province of Friesland in the Netherlands. The municipality was created January 1, 1984 by merging the municipalities of Doniawerstal and Haskerland, the part of Utingeradeel consisting of the villages Akmarijp and Terkaple and the village Nieuwebrug that used to belong to Heerenveen. The offices of the municipality are located in Joure.
At first, the Dutch name Scharsterland was chosen, but as of March 1, 1985, the West Frisian name Skarsterlân was adopted and the Dutch name became obsolete.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> 6 now xD

Click to collapse



Closer xD And the challenge started at 1.37, so 19 mins... xD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Dunno... any offers?

Click to collapse



Ain't got a clue. You suggested it, not me


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Ain't got a clue. You suggested it, not me

Click to collapse



Final winner of today gets aweosme points? xD


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi!
I'm kind of noob in this, but I don't know what to do with my Sensation XE. I tried to S-OFF it, but after unfortunate wire trick device died. Computer doesn't see it (Ubuntu neither). Connected to charger LED doesn't light on. Device is just a brick right now. I'm tryin to brickdetect.sh, but still nothing.
What else can I do?

edit: wrong paste xD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Final winner of today gets aweosme points? xD

Click to collapse



How awesome though?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

Salirophilia is a sexual fetish or paraphilia that involves deriving erotic pleasure from soiling or disheveling the object of one's desire, usually an attractive person. It may involve tearing or damaging their clothing, covering them in mud or filth, or messing their hair or makeup. The fetish does not involve harming or injuring the subject, only their appearance.
It is related to wet and messy fetishism, bukkake, omorashi, mysophilia, urolagnia and coprophilia, but extends to other areas such a forcing the partner to wear torn or poorly fitting clothing and other actions which would render them normally unattractive.
The fetish sometimes manifests itself in the defacing of statues or pictures of attractive people, especially celebrities or fictive characters. It is common to refer to the practice involving ejaculating on a photo as "facepainting". The fetishist finds this sexually exciting, rather than mere vandalism. They sometimes form collections of defaced art for future enjoyment. A video of the fetishist ejaculating on a picture of someone or a photo depicting the result is known colloquially as a "tribute".
The term comes from the French for soiling, salir. In cases where the fetish is obsessive it is called saliromania. It is frequently confused with salophilia, an attraction to salt or salty things (especially body sweat) that derives from the Latin for salt, sal.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hi!
> I'm kind of noob in this, but I don't know what to do with my Sensation XE. I tried to S-OFF it, but after unfortunate wire trick device died. Computer doesn't see it (Ubuntu neither). Connected to charger LED doesn't light on. Device is just a brick right now. I'm tryin to brickdetect.sh, but still nothing.
> What else can I do?

Click to collapse



Take it apart and rub a tissue over the circuits... will give it a jump start 

---------- Post added at 01:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> How awesome though?

Click to collapse



Nearly as awesoem as me


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Take it apart and rub a tissue over the circuits... will give it a jump start
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I suppose that could work


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

Two Great Sheep (simplified Chinese: 好大一对羊; traditional Chinese: 好大一對羊; pinyin: Hǎo dà yī dùi yáng) is a 2004 satirical Chinese film directed by Liu Hao and cast primarily with unknown actors.
Two Great Sheep tells the gentle story of a peasant couple, played by Sun Yunkun and Jiang Zhikun, who are charged with caring for two foreign sheep that they must somehow breed for the community.
Liu's second film and the first under government approval, Two Great Sheep can be located as part of a broader trend of independent Chinese filmmakers switching their focuses to state-approved productions during the early years of the 21st century.[2] Besides Liu, these years saw many of the leading figures of the "sixth-generation" turning in their first SARFT-approved productions, including Jia Zhangke (2004's The World), Zhu Wen (2003's South of the Clouds), and Wang Xiaoshuai (2005's Shanghai Dreams).
Two Great Sheep premiered at the 2004 Toronto International Film Festival on September 14, 2004.[1]


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

lol  Everyoe post.. we have 6 pages yet


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Dfhjfghgh


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

Dexter Y U NO POST


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Vcjb


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dexter Y U NO POST

Click to collapse



I'm talking with a chick on msn xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

Psh... Slacking in our last minuites


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

Prof. Dr. Hab. Jan Drabina (born 1939 in Cieszyn) is Polish historian, professor at the Jagiellonian University.
He graduated from the Jagiellonian University in 1964 and gained a Ph.D. from the University of Silesia in 1969. In 1993 Drabina gained the title of professor. He is a honorary citizen of Bytom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I'm talking with a chick on msn xD

Click to collapse



Get back on task man. MSN can wait


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I'm talking with a chick on msn xD

Click to collapse



Congrats  XD


But pics or it never occured


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Get back on task man. MSN can wait

Click to collapse



multitasking ftw


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> multitasking ftw

Click to collapse



I agree


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

The following roads are known as the Northeast Freeway or Northeast Expressway:
Northeast Expressway (Baltimore), Maryland (I-95)
Northeast Expressway (Boston), Massachusetts (US 1)
Northeast Expressway (Philadelphia), Pennsylvania (unbuilt; would have been US 1)
Northeastern Freeway (Columbia), South Carolina (SC 277)
Northeast Freeway (Houston), Texas (US 90)
Northeast Freeway (Washington, D.C.) (unbuilt)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Ffgh


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Prof. Dr. Hab. Jan Drabina (born 1939 in Cieszyn) is Polish historian, professor at the Jagiellonian University.
> He graduated from the Jagiellonian University in 1964 and gained a Ph.D. from the University of Silesia in 1969. In 1993 Drabina gained the title of professor. He is a honorary citizen of Bytom.

Click to collapse



post the tsar bomba next!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> multitasking ftw

Click to collapse



If we fail it's on your head 


and then we'll need pics of the chick to see if it was worth it  xD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

+1 to what Max said


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> If we fail it's on your head
> 
> 
> and then we'll need pics of the chick to see if it was worth it  xD

Click to collapse



10 mins, keep posting


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

Soo... close .... xD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Getting there


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

only 4 more pages until i win  XD


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> post the tsar bomba next!

Click to collapse



I click random and post whatever I get, read the first post in the previous page 

Pavel Andreievich Chekov (Russian: Павел Андреевич Чехов) is a Russian Starfleet officer in the Star Trek fictional universe. Walter Koenig portrayed Chekov in the original Star Trek series and first seven Star Trek films; Anton Yelchin portrayed the character in the 2009 film Star Trek.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Do it!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

Exactly 10 mins remaining...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hurry


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I click random and post whatever I get, read the first post in the previous page
> 
> Pavel Andreievich Chekov (Russian: Павел Андреевич Чехов) is a Russian Starfleet officer in the Star Trek fictional universe. Walter Koenig portrayed Chekov in the original Star Trek series and first seven Star Trek films; Anton Yelchin portrayed the character in the 2009 film Star Trek.

Click to collapse



which one?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

John Stirratt is the bassist and multi-instrumentalist for Wilco,[1] and The Autumn Defense.
Contents  



1 Early career
2 Wilco and The Autumn Defense
3 References
4 External links
[edit]Early career

Stirratt was born in New Orleans, Louisiana on November 26, 1967 and grew up in nearby Mandeville. He attended Mandeville High School and the University of Mississippi, and is a member of Phi Kappa Tau fraternity.
He played regularly around the Southeastern US with The Hilltops, a band based in Oxford, Mississippi that included his twin sister Laurie Stirratt and her husband Cary Hudson. During this time he met and befriended the band Uncle Tupelo and supported them on tours of the East and Midwest.
After the breakup of The Hilltops in 1990 Stirratt recorded a record under the name The Gimmecaps and briefly joined Lafayette, LA band The Bluerunners before joining Uncle Tupelo in 1992 as bassist/guitarist on their last album Anodyne.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

dammit this is a close deadline.. xD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Long


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> which one?

Click to collapse



first and top most post

Karel Nováček (born 30 March 1965) is a retired Czech former top ten tennis player. Born in Prostějov, Czechoslovakia (Czech Republic). Nováček now lives in Boca Raton, Florida, United States.
In his career, Nováček won 13 singles titles and 6 doubles titles. His highest singles ranking was World No. 8, which he achieved on 18 November 1991.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Both now move it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Long

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

5 mins. 3 pages


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



Hmm matron


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 5 mins. 3 pages

Click to collapse



8 mins  was at 1.37 xD


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

Songs of Praise is a BBC Television religious programme based around Christian hymns which began in October 1961. The first edition was broadcast from the Tabernacle Baptist Church in Cardiff, and the series is now one of the longest-running on television anywhere in the world.[1]
It is now usually broadcast at tea time on Sundays, normally between 5 p.m. and 6 p.m., and it usually includes congregations from churches and cathedrals singing famous hymns whilst the presenter explores that week's theme. While focusing on hymns, in recent years the shows have become more diverse in its content, typically with a different theme for each show, including special programs for days such as Remembrance Sunday and celebrating the lives of famous British Christians, including the late Dame Thora Hird and Sir Harry Secombe. The programme often airs more contemporary themed episodes than it did in the past, featuring modern Christian artists such as Tim Hughes, Stuart Townend, Lou Fellingham/Phatfish and YFriday.
Outside the United Kingdom, Songs of Praise is regularly shown in the Netherlands, Australia (ABC), New Zealand, Zimbabwe, Canada and South Africa. One of the few peak-time free-to-air religious programmes in Europe (with its Dutch equivalent, Nederland Zingt, broadcast by the EO; S4C's Dechrau Canu, Dechrau Canmol predates Songs of Praise by a few months and still runs regularly).


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Stop giving us less time


----------



## trell959 (Aug 31, 2012)

Bump 

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Go


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Stop giving us less time

Click to collapse



lol xD 

10..


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Bump
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777

Click to collapse



deadline ends in exactly 4 mins


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

Tradescantia fluminensis is a species of spiderwort native to South America. It is one of several plants known by the common name Wandering Jew. It is also known as River Spiderwort, Small-Leaf Spiderwort, Inch Plant, Wandering Trad, Wandering Willie and Wandering Gypsy.
T. fluminensis is a perennial ground cover that spreads along the ground with soft, hairless stems and leaves. The fleshy stems root at any node that is on the surface. The plant has oval, dark-green leaves with pointed tips that are shiny, smooth and slightly fleshy about 1.25 - 2.5 inches long. The flowers are white with three petals and approx. 0.5 - 1 inch in diameter. They are produced in small clusters in summer but do not produce seeds.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Go

Click to collapse



Free thanks.

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

to the spam we go


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes! A new helper xD sup trell


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Qe


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

Don Freund (born 1947, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania) is an American composer and Professor of Composition at the Indiana University Jacobs School of Music. His over 100 performed works, include solo, chamber, and orchestral music, live performance with electronic instruments, large theatre works.
He stud*ied at Duquesne Uni*ver*sity (BM ‘69), and earned his grad*u*ate degrees at the East*man School of Music (MM’70, DMA’72). His com*po*si*tion teach*ers were Joseph Will*cox Jenk*ins, Dar*ius Mil*haud, Charles Jones, Wayne Bar*low, War*ren Ben*son, and Samuel Adler. From 1972 to 1992 he was chair*man of the Com*po*si*tion Depart*ment at Mem*phis State Uni*ver*sity. As founder and coor*di*na*tor of Mem*phis State University’s Annual New Music Fes*ti*val, he pro*grammed close to a thou*sand new Amer*i*can works; he has been con*duc*tor or pianist in the per*for*mance of some two hun*dred new pieces, usu*ally in col*lab*o*ra*tion with the composer.
Fre*und has received two grants from the National Endow*ment for the Arts (Cello Con*certo; Pas*sion with Tropes), grants from Jacobs School of Music to com*pose the bal*let Madame Bovary and Earth*dance Con*certo. Com*mis*sions includ*ing the Ten*nessee Arts Com*mis*sion with Opera Mem*phis (Opera: The Bishop’s Ghost), Ten*nessee Music Teach*ers Asso*ci*a*tion (Pas*toral Sym*phony), the Mem*phis City Schools (Vista for Three String Orches*tras), the Mem*phis in May Inter*na*tional Fes*ti*val (Spring*songs), the Verdehr Trio (Tri*omu*sic), the Ten*nessee Depart*ment of Edu*ca*tion (Jug Blues & Fat Pickin’ for the Governor’s School Wind Ensem*ble), the Pitts*burgh New Music Ensem*ble (Hard Cells), the Jubal Trio (Back*yard Songs), Mem*phis Bal*let (Alice in Won*der*land), the Inter*na*tional Viola Con*gress (Fan*fare for Vio*las), the Pas*tiche Ensem*ble (Rough and Tum*ble), Florida State Uni*ver*sity and Indi*ana Uni*ver*sity (Beyond the Brass Gates), the Rodrigo Riera Inter*na*tional Gui*tar Fes*ti*val (One Singer, Two Voices), Baldwin-Wallace Con*ser*va*tory (Pri*mav*era Dou*bles), Voces Novae (Child*hood Awak*en*ing), Robert and Sara LeBien (Quilt Hori*zon), Ger*man*town Sym*phony Orches*tra (Pre*ludes for Orches*tra), What*com Sym*phony Orches*tra (Word on the Street), Ensem*ble Zel*lig (Crunch Time), and the Indi*ana Music Teach*ers Asso*ci*a*tion (Autumn*songs). Prizes include the Wash*ing*ton Inter*na*tional String Quar*tet Com*po*si*tion Com*pe*ti*tion, the Inter*na*tional Soci*ety for Con*tem*po*rary Music/League of Com*posers Inter*na*tional Piano Music Com*pe*ti*tion, the AGO/ECS Pub*lish*ing Award in Choral Com*po*si*tion (God’s Grandeur), the Rodrigo Riera Inter*na*tional Com*pe*ti*tion for Gui*tar Com*po*si*tion (Stir*rings), the Han*son Prize, the McCurdy Award, the Aspen Prize, 25 ASCAP Awards, and a Mac*ge*orge Fel*low*ship from the Uni*ver*sity of Mel*bourne, Aus*tralia. In 2005, Fre*und was also awarded a Guggen*heim Fel*low*ship for Romeo and Juliet: A Shake*spear*ian Music-Drama, which was given its pre*miere pro*duc*tion by the Bloom*ing*ton Play*wrights Project in 2008.
[edit]


----------



## trell959 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey Max! 

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## Nick Fury (Aug 31, 2012)

Hello

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Close


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Tsar Bomba (Russian: Царь-бомба; "Emperor Bomb") is the nickname for the AN602 hydrogen bomb, the most powerful nuclear weapon ever detonated and the most powerful artificial explosion in human history. It was also referred to as Kuz'kina Mat' (Russian: Кузькина мать, Kuzka's mother), potentially referring to Nikita Khrushchev's promise to show the United States a "Kuz'kina Mat'" at the 1960 United Nations General Assembly. The famous Russian idiom, which has been problematic for translators, equates roughly with the English “We’ll show you!” in this usage meaning "something that has not been seen before".[1] Developed by the Soviet Union, the bomb was originally designed to have a yield of about 100 megatons of TNT (420 PJ), but the yield was reduced to 50 megatons to reduce nuclear fallout (and also to prevent the blast from destroying the drop aircraft). This attempt was successful, as it was one of the cleanest (relative to its yield) nuclear bombs ever detonated. Only one bomb of this type was ever built and it was tested on October 30, 1961, in the Novaya Zemlya archipelago.[2][3]


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

We're gonna make it! xD .




maybe


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Move


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

Biddick Hall is a small privately owned 18th-century country mansion at Bournmoor, County Durham, near the City of Sunderland and Chester-le-Street. It is a Grade I listed building and the home of the Lambton family.
The Lambtons purchased the manor house and estate at South Biddick then comprising about 450 acres (1.8 km2) from the Bowes family in about 1594. In the early 18th century the old manor was replaced with the present red brick and stone, two-storeyed, five-bay mansion in a Queen Anne Baroque style.The central entrance bay has Ionic order pilasters carrying entablature and pediment.
In about 1820 John George Lambton built Lambton Castle to the west on the adjoining Harraton Hall estate. He was created Baron Lambton in 1828 and Earl of Durham in 1833.
The Hall was extended by the creation of a fifth but blind bay in 1859 and the addition of a north wing in 1954.
Following the family's move to Lambton Castle, Biddick was occupied by junior members of the family or was let out. One of the tenants was Frank Stobart, Agent to the Earl, and Deputy Lieutenant and High Sheriff of Durham in 1906.
In 1932, the Castle being uninhabitable, the family once more made Biddick their home. It was remodelled by Trenwith Wills and Lord Gerald Wellesley.[1]


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Almost


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

decdfew


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Tsar Bomba (Russian: Царь-бомба; "Emperor Bomb") is the nickname for the AN602 hydrogen bomb, the most powerful nuclear weapon ever detonated and the most powerful artificial explosion in human history. It was also referred to as Kuz'kina Mat' (Russian: Кузькина мать, Kuzka's mother), potentially referring to Nikita Khrushchev's promise to show the United States a "Kuz'kina Mat'" at the 1960 United Nations General Assembly. The famous Russian idiom, which has been problematic for translators, equates roughly with the English “We’ll show you!” in this usage meaning "something that has not been seen before".[1] Developed by the Soviet Union, the bomb was originally designed to have a yield of about 100 megatons of TNT (420 PJ), but the yield was reduced to 50 megatons to reduce nuclear fallout (and also to prevent the blast from destroying the drop aircraft). This attempt was successful, as it was one of the cleanest (relative to its yield) nuclear bombs ever detonated. Only one bomb of this type was ever built and it was tested on October 30, 1961, in the Novaya Zemlya archipelago.[2][3]

Click to collapse



Nice


----------



## Nick Fury (Aug 31, 2012)

Jumping

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

A NOOB BEAT US !!?! xD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Gggg


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Aaand done!1!!!

edit: almost


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

donsimmi said:


> Hello
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



FFFFFFFFFUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hhhf


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

donsimmi said:


> Jumping
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Who the hell are you?


----------



## Nick Fury (Aug 31, 2012)

Dude

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

donsimmi said:


> Jumping
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Gggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

meh, I'm going to sleep, good night


----------



## Nick Fury (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Who the hell are you?

Click to collapse



I am me

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

good night husam, All this effort.. and a noob... :'( 


Coughdeletepost  cough xD


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

we rock. congrats to everyone! 

'night husam!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> we rock. congrats to everyone!
> 
> 'night husam!

Click to collapse



you're right...
on the brightside... we did do it xD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

3 days worth in a single day. Notbad.jpg


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> 3 days worth in a single day. Notbad.jpg

Click to collapse



2 days


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> 3 days worth in a single day. Notbad.jpg

Click to collapse



65 pages in one night.. thats a new record


----------



## trell959 (Aug 31, 2012)

:beer:

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> 2 days

Click to collapse



Same difference


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Same difference

Click to collapse



Yeah yeah :silly:

Also.. I'm gonnna head to sleep now guys  'Night


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Night everyone who's going. Can't be arsed going back through to see who's gone


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 31, 2012)

6 minutes? Dead thread is dead.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Aug 31, 2012)

Spam.

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## boborone (Aug 31, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> 6 minutes? Dead thread is dead.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Necroposter


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

boborone said:


> Necroposter

Click to collapse


 orly?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2012)

Hiya.


Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm off for the night.. see ya tomorrow peeps!


----------



## trell959 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I'm off for the night.. see ya tomorrow peeps!

Click to collapse



Night.

My (BD's ) Note is back in action! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Night.
> 
> My (BD's ) Note is back in action!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Woooo! Yay! Your (our  ) Note is working like a bau5! 
Snowflake says hi and approves of this. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------

Gonna throw a new ROM on the ol' Amaze..... I've had the same one on that phone for a month! (that's a record) 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm baaaaaaack!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 31, 2012)

I got home from work so late today, my kids repaid me by ignoring me until they went to bed.  I hate overtime more than anything.

There is a reason for it.  My dad was a workaholic.  I haven't seen him at all in over 10 years.  And the 26 years prior to that, maybe 5 days/month.

I don't want to be that dad.


That's the reason I quit playing in bands.

I'd rather be poor and have my kids love me, than be rich and alone.

And my kids have done that before, when I came home late.  The lack of consistency throws them off.

OK, that's all I'll say.



Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 31, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I'm baaaaaaack!
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



So... you're the new queer?







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I got home from work so late today, my kids repaid me by ignoring me until they went to bed.  I hate overtime more than anything.
> 
> There is a reason for it.  My dad was a workaholic.  I haven't seen him at all in over 10 years.  And the 26 years prior to that, maybe 5 days/month.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't worry about it Skinny, you're a great dad and your kids know that too. 


Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 31, 2012)

Holy crap what's with the activity today? I'm gone for a few hours and you bastards have made 50+ pages...

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 31, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Holy crap what's with the activity today? I'm gone for a few hours and you bastards have made 50+ pages...
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



And we met our deadline 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes...I'm the new queer!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## trell959 (Aug 31, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Yes...I'm the new queer!
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I kid, I kid. So , what brings you here?

Sent from my Kindle Fire.


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I kid, I kid. So , what brings you here?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire.

Click to collapse



You guys! You are awesome!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 31, 2012)

My job is killing me.

It's not the beer and cigarettes, I think it's really my job.  

90F outside, -20F inside is really starting to mess with me.  Or maybe it's the 35F in the middle, where all the bulls**t happens.  Milk.....it's not doing this body good.

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------

I've just been really complainey this week, sorry.

I don't even post in the image thread much anymore, even though I still own it.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 31, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My job is killing me.
> 
> It's not the beer and cigarettes, I think it's really my job.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



-_-

Confucius say: man who can't relax enough, needs to buy better hookers.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 31, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> -_-
> 
> Confucius say: man who can't relax enough, needs to buy better hookers.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I should be happy.  Right?







On that note, I finish my Stone, and head to bed.  I don't want today to happen ever again.
Sent from your mom.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Good morning people!

Great news on the portal 





Edit: tapatalk sucks 
Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Attempt to fix the pic...

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

Finally did it again! xD Awesome :silly:


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Finally did it again! xD Awesome :silly:

Click to collapse



Yeah, we are awesome once again 
The Mafia is back where it belongs: to the top.

Let's keep it there 


Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

We must  and the bban thread xD

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Boring library is boring 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Morning Mafia!


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2012)

Morning all

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey babydoll! How are you doing today? 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Isn't late for morning?
Also Good Morning!
Let your day be good!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Morning/afternoon/evening/night Mafia 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## trell959 (Aug 31, 2012)

Morning!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey babydoll! How are you doing today?
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Im okay. 
Better yet, snowflake is better. I am noticing small improvements in her movements and how she is holding her head (neurological impairments caused by the zinc poisoning) yay!
How are you?
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Morning/afternoon/evening/night Mafia
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!

Click to collapse



Hey!







trell959 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse






Hiya!




ppero196 said:


> Isn't late for morning?
> Also Good Morning!
> Let your day be good!

Click to collapse



Hi.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

POPULAR THREADS
[Gli Sviluppatori di banane Family Offic...
Ban the person above you.
[ROM] Aug-31 MeanROM ICS v3.5 | 2.13.651...
[ROM][GT-I9100][JB][4.1.1] CyanogenMod 1...
[ROM][LH8+LH3][31Aug] Omega v17 J.Bean +...


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey Fellas:
BD(gal), Husam, trell, KidCarter, and RC wanting to join, LOL 

How's everyone?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Hey Fellas:
> BD(gal), Husam, trell, KidCarter, and RC wanting to join, LOL
> 
> How's everyone?

Click to collapse



Good, trying to install this "update" file that allows me to stream my phone's screen to my pc, but it's not working 

anything with you?


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Good, trying to install this "update" file that allows me to stream my phone's screen to my pc, but it's not working
> 
> anything with you?

Click to collapse



Not much in here, working but Fridays are dead.

Have you tried AirDroid?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Not much in here, working but Fridays are dead.
> 
> Have you tried AirDroid?

Click to collapse



He has a win7 phone. 
Anything "xxxdroid" wont work.
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Ooops, sorry!
Thanks BD


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He has a win7 phone.
> Anything "xxxdroid" wont work.
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



What the girl said


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> What the girl said

Click to collapse



Hey bro. How goes it besides the non working update/install?

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey bro. How goes it besides the non working update/install?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



it goes good, u?

anyways, if anybody cares it says no enough space on my phone, I think the cause is that the ROM is too big and there's not space on my rom -_-


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> it goes good, u?
> 
> anyways, if anybody cares it says no enough space on my phone, I think the cause is that the ROM is too big and there's not space on my rom -_-

Click to collapse



I'm good. Snowflake is getting better (yay)
Too bad about the "not enough space issue"

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 31, 2012)

http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile...-and-transfer-them-to-pc-over-wi-fi-homebrew/


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Hey Fellas:
> BD(gal), Husam, trell, KidCarter, and RC wanting to join, LOL
> 
> How's everyone?

Click to collapse



Hey McClane 

That RCs still waiting LOL. Didn't he get declined though? 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Sup.

/going back few pages to check :silly:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Just unbricking my S2 lol. You?

I would look back through but there's too many pages since this challenge started 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 31, 2012)

Just cheated death

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Talking bout challenge.
What are the news! 

Hey watt. What you did??


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey LM

/grab piggies and runs !!  :silly:

Woohooo


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Hey LM
> 
> /grab piggies and runs !!  :silly:
> 
> Woohooo

Click to collapse


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

FTFY   :silly:


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Just cheated death
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



What happened? Inquiring avian (and human) minds want to know!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 31, 2012)

So am I in or not....I'M WAITING!

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

_I see what you did there ^^_


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 31, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> So am I in or not....I'M WAITING!
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I thought you was gone for good mate 

Why do you want to belong to this group for? I'm here every day and I'm yet to get interested in joining it :cyclops:


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Im okay.
> Better yet, snowflake is better. I am noticing small improvements in her movements and how she is holding her head (neurological impairments caused by the zinc poisoning) yay!
> How are you?
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Νice 

I'm good too.. spent all the day at the library today studying... kinda boring 

and I'm happy that I can access the mafia thread straight from the portal


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Pee-pee came back again :what:

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Told Ya!   :silly:

Hey Dex, MTM


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey john,dex m troll man 

Well I got an internship and probably getting paid  learning networking,software and computer assembly 



Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey David

Congrats! :beer:


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey john,dex m troll man
> 
> Well I got an internship and probably getting paid  learning networking,software and computer assembly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey all

congratulations Dave!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks guys 

We going to do the spam today?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> We going to do the spam today?

Click to collapse



We arent even close to page 5000, so yes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> We going to do the spam today?

Click to collapse



We spam everyday that's required.
BTW, congrats :beer:

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> We spam everyday that's required.
> BTW, congrats :beer:
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!

Click to collapse



I wish the tapatalk beer symbol shown on xda


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I wish the tapatalk beer symbol shown on xda

Click to collapse



Take this instead then.







Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Take this instead then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing like a 22oz ice cold beer off the tap


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Take this instead then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



BEEER! 

I'm going out.. see ya later guys


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> BEEER!
> 
> I'm going out.. see ya later guys

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Nothing like a 22oz ice cold beer off the tap

Click to collapse



Too right 


dexter93 said:


> BEEER!
> 
> I'm going out.. see ya later guys

Click to collapse



I'm already enjoying a few 
Not from that glass though 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

Damn its early to be drinking 

Na JK i would probaly start drinking if I wasn't working.


Also I really want my damn case I ordered for my note 10.1. I am worried to take it anywhere and scratch or dirty it, Hopefully by next week. I got a green case.

Love it or hate it: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008XXVSCU/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00

I don't care what you think


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Damn its early to be drinking
> 
> Na JK i would probaly start drinking if I wasn't working.

Click to collapse



Well it's 6.16pm here, so it's all good :thumbup:

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well it's 6.16pm here, so it's all good :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!

Click to collapse



Damn its 1030am here


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm in the future 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm in the future
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!

Click to collapse



Is there hover cars yet?


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Is there hover cars yet?

Click to collapse



Yup.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Is there hover cars yet?

Click to collapse



LM just had that answered 
They haven't got proper hover boards though. They're due out next year 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

You can open a beer whenever you want. Just say: Somewhere around the world is 5pm. LOL  :beer:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

That wicked logic. I just don't generally get questioned about it, even if I have a beer for breakfast.

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yup.

Click to collapse



Does that fly any higher? 

I want something that hovers over the tallest vehicle possible, not fly just hover over cars and not have to be on the road..

---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 AM ----------




John McClane said:


> You can open a beer whenever you want. Just say: Somewhere around the world is 5pm. LOL  :beer:

Click to collapse



I start drinking at noon 

at least when I have days off or earlier if a special event and has orange juice in it


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2012)

Snowflakeyyyyyyyyy!!!


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

It's a hover car, not a flying car. Make up your mind kid!


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Thumbs Up for Snowflake.

Say Hi!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflakeyyyyyyyyy!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey BD!! :laugh:

Most likely you haven't read the previous page or 2 so I will tell my good news again:

I got a paid internship to learn networking,I.T. work, building computers for clients and more!! 

---------- Post added at 10:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> It's a hover car, not a flying car. Make up your mind kid!

Click to collapse



I want a hover car but can hover much higher, what is the point of a hover car if I have to be as close to the road as other cars


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I want a hover car but can hover much higher, what is the point of a hover car if I have to be as close to the road as other cars

Click to collapse



*Hovering: *

Remain in one place in the air.
                Remain poised in one place, typically with slight but undirected movement: "her hand hovered over the console".

You want a flying car that can _fly_ high and far. Does the hoverboard in BTTF2 fly over cars or buildings? No, it's _hovering_ over the ground


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile...-and-transfer-them-to-pc-over-wi-fi-homebrew/

Click to collapse



No, that's a bit old


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> *Hovering: *
> 
> Remain in one place in the air.
> Remain poised in one place, typically with slight but undirected movement: "her hand hovered over the console".
> ...

Click to collapse




First I was like: 


Then I was like: :laugh:


Also Ok fine I want a hover board and a flyying car that runs on water  LOL


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

BBBBYYYYEEEEE!

I'll be back in a couple hours probably 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> BBBBYYYYEEEEE!
> 
> I'll be back in a couple hours probably
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Drinking then leaving, hmm only logical explanation is going to get more beer at different beers or getting beers then go home and drink them


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Bumpity Bump


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Bumpity Bump

Click to collapse



bbbbbbbbb uuuuuuuuu mmmmmmmm pppppppp


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 31, 2012)

What happens when Batman meets Catwoman?










        The Dark Knight Rises
    


Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 31, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> What happens when Batman meets Catwoman?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOOOL. Well who's Dark Knight wouldn't rise?

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

How many pages left?


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 31, 2012)

FACT: In Italian everything sounds like you can eat it. When you say cassonetto stupra you might think it's a special, but in fact it means dumpster rape.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 PM ----------




John McClane said:


> How many pages left?

Click to collapse



Probably 25ish, not many yet today.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 31, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> FACT: In Italian everything sounds like you can eat it. When you say cassonetto stupra you might think it's a special, but in fact it means dumpster rape.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I shall post MOAR spam!

How's the weather?

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

And goes OFF again 

Where's the Mafia??


----------



## trell959 (Aug 31, 2012)

Here! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice. How you doing?


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 31, 2012)

Mtm get in irc nao!!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 31, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Mtm get in irc nao!!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What happened?
also...link please


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> What happened?
> also...link please

Click to collapse



The TFI friday thread reeks of you 

You deleted my post


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> The TFI friday thread reeks of you
> 
> You deleted my post

Click to collapse



You insulted me.. once again...in public. I'm yet to ever call you anything but "troll"


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 31, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> What happened?
> also...link please

Click to collapse



You missed it. We was gonna troll you.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

john mcclane said:


> nice. How you doing?

Click to collapse



y u log out?


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> y u log out?

Click to collapse



He was scared by milad's flying rug.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You insulted me.. once again...in public. I'm yet to ever call you anything but "troll"

Click to collapse



Actually I only insulted you this one time, before it was fallen sparten and i was just reminding you of him 

Plus you ban me so you shouldn't be up set 

You know I kid and give you a hard time, just like you do when you troll me 24/7


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Actually I only insulted you this one time, before it was fallen sparten and i was just reminding you of him
> 
> Plus you ban me so you shouldn't be up set
> 
> You know I kid and give you a hard time, just like you do when you troll me 24/7

Click to collapse



Let us settle this issue for once..shall we?


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Let us settle this issue for once..shall we?

Click to collapse



You two need to get a room...


Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Let us settle this issue for once..shall we?

Click to collapse



Flip a coin? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I call heads!!! 

---------- Post added at 01:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> You two need to get a room...
> 
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Stay out of my argument please!! :silly:


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Let us settle this issue for once..shall we?

Click to collapse



It'll be like Batman Vs The Bush Outside My Window

It won't end well


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> It'll be like Batman Vs The Bush Outside My Window
> 
> It won't end well

Click to collapse



It never ends well, but that is the point


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Flip a coin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't approve of being insulted as much as you did not approve about editing your sig or posts, right?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I don't approve of being insulted as much as you did not approve about editing your sig or posts, right?

Click to collapse



hmm, yes but they didn't stop you, did it?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

SPAM UP.

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> hmm, yes but they didn't stop you, did it?

Click to collapse



Ok...let's make a pact.
No more editing or sig hacking (which I haven't done lately) and you stop insulting me...deal?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Ok...let's make a pact.
> No more editing or sig hacking (which I haven't done lately) and you stop insulting me...deal?

Click to collapse



How about you can edit them if something is bad in them 

Otherwise deal!!

---------- Post added at 01:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------

BTW who do I contact to report y.. err i mean change my username?


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> How about you can edit them if something is bad in them
> 
> Otherwise deal!!

Click to collapse



Cool...agreed!!  Bro Hug (ho homo)?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Cool...agreed!!  Bro Hug (ho homo)?

Click to collapse



:highfive:

Also answer the 2nd part of my post


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

Well **** just hit the fan in a deep dark place of the internet. Not gonna say more that that, but yes, i got raped.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> :highfive:
> 
> Also answer the 2nd part of my post

Click to collapse



Contact any admin for a name change...Mikechannon, EGZTHUNDER1 or NATF..also Svetius :cyclops:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Well **** just hit the fan in a deep dark place of the internet. Not gonna say more that that, but yes, i got raped.

Click to collapse



Was it from that giant black guy in your sig?  :silly:

---------- Post added at 01:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Contact any admin for a name change...Mikechannon, EGZTHUNDER1 or NATF..also Svetius :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Cool

Mafia any ideas for a new name change? 

I want to keep david or dave in it and/or something to do with beer


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Was it from that giant black guy in your sig?  :silly:

Click to collapse



How do you know? What do you mean?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> How about you can edit them if something is bad in them
> 
> Otherwise deal!!

Click to collapse




M_T_M said:


> Cool...agreed!!  Bro Hug (ho homo)?

Click to collapse







Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> How do you know? What do you mean?

Click to collapse



*poker face and leaves....


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Was it from that giant black guy in your sig?  :silly:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's poll time! Set up a few names that you're thinking about any we'll vote!


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Was it from that giant black guy in your sig?  :silly:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



DavidAZ?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Mafia any ideas for a new name change?
> 
> I want to keep david or dave in it and/or something to do with beer

Click to collapse



PoundedDavid69

^^This


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> DavidAZ?

Click to collapse



boring......... 

---------- Post added at 01:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 PM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> PoundedDavid69
> 
> ^^This

Click to collapse



hmm better but I don't pound the beer i drink, I enjoy the flavor of the hops and whatnot


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

DelinquentDavid? 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> DelinquentDavid?
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!

Click to collapse



sounds like I am a bad person LOL

---------- Post added at 01:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------

How about : GoodBeerDavid 

This is hard


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

DustyDavid. People will think you're a stripper from Reno with daddy issues.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> boring.........
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not the pounding I was talking about. 

What about M_T_MWuz^^Here?


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 31, 2012)

Put 6x9 speakers where 5x7 speakers go.






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Not the pounding I was talking about.
> 
> What about M_T_MWuz^^Here?

Click to collapse



F*ck u


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> sounds like I am a bad person LOL

Click to collapse



You probably wouldn't go for DopeyDavid or DoseyDavid then? Lol

Daveinchi? DaveInDeNile?

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> DustyDavid. People will think you're a stripper from Reno with daddy issues.

Click to collapse



LOL

Notbad.jpg


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2012)

Spamalama chirpy chirp!

Snowflake approved this message.

---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 PM ----------

Also how about hoverDave?
Davecraft?
Flying beer drinker?
Snowflake is out of ideas.
Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

IPA Drinking Dave/David
DrinkingDave/David
Porter Drinking Dave
Awesome IPA Dave
Awesome Porter Dave
Cool IPA Dave
Cool Porter Dave
Goodbeer Dave

What do u think?


Added after BD's suggestion:

Flying Beer Dave
David's flying IPA's
etc.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2012)

I'd like a bacon cheeseburger. Hold the cheese and the burger. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

I still think Daveinchi is good 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> IPA Drinking Dave/David
> DrinkingDave/David
> Porter Drinking Dave
> Awesome IPA Dave
> ...

Click to collapse



I still like flying beer drinker. :beer:

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'd like a bacon cheeseburger. Hold the cheese and the burger. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



I'll have the cheese and the burger :thumbup:

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> IPA Drinking Dave/David
> DrinkingDave/David
> Porter Drinking Dave
> Awesome IPA Dave
> ...

Click to collapse



How about "Dave Matthews Band"?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I still like flying beer drinker. :beer:
> 
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



How about:

David/Dave The Flying Beer Drinker
"                " The Flying IPA/Porter Drinker

---------- Post added at 02:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> How about "Dave Matthews Band"?

Click to collapse



F*CK that!!


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> How about "Dave Matthews Band"?

Click to collapse





Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> How about:
> 
> David/Dave The Flying Beer Drinker
> "                " The Flying IPA/Porter Drinker
> ...

Click to collapse



No, you need something catchy. "David Likes To Drink Beer On The Toilet" and stuff like that is to generic. Play with the words boy! PLAY!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> No, you need something catchy. "David Likes To Drink Beer On The Toilet" and stuff like that is to generic. Play with the words boy! PLAY!

Click to collapse



Well still brainstorming


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm offski again. When I come back, it's spam time.





Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 31, 2012)

David should change his username to M_T_M'sB*tch.

Just sayin'.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm offski again. When I come back, it's spam time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We already are spamming and doing it damn well at least until, I find out what my new name is going to be.

IPADinozorrDAve

BeerChameleonDave

---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 PM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> David should change his username to M_T_M'sB*tch.
> 
> Just sayin'.

Click to collapse



But i am not his b*tch, 

If I was his ***** I wouldn't talk sh*t about him and worry about getting banned where as I am not. So F U C K!!


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 31, 2012)

Titays

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> We already are spamming and doing it damn well at least until, I find out what my new name is going to be.
> 
> IPADinozorrDAve
> 
> BeerChameleonDave

Click to collapse



MandingoDave?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Titays
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



You spelled boobs wrong


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> We already are spamming and doing it damn well at least until, I find out what my new name is going to be.
> 
> IPADinozorrDAve
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Duuude, you found a loophole!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Duuude, you found a loophole!

Click to collapse



LOL

I thought that was going to edit

Guess not

Just made XDA's editing my B I T C H or maybe this works too? B ITCH


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL
> 
> I thought that was going to edit
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*****.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

anyone thinks we could make another 20 pages for today?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> *****.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh it doesn't edit that..


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> anyone thinks we could make another 20 pages for today?

Click to collapse



Spam harder!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> anyone thinks we could make another 20 pages for today?

Click to collapse



Well its moving a long but know it is slowing we need 4 people to keep posting right away, so posts don't get merged


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> anyone thinks we could make another 20 pages for today?

Click to collapse



We might if a random noob comes in. And Skinny also comes. And He's drunk.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 31, 2012)

We are already way ahead from yesterday, so no real need, but let's do it anyways!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 31, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> We are already way ahead from yesterday, so no real need, but let's do it anyways!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good god the amount of spam in this thread is appalling.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> We are already way ahead from yesterday, so no real need, but let's do it anyways!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I wont be as active as yesterday, I have a headache and tired


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> We might if a random noob comes in. And Skinny also comes. And He's drunk.

Click to collapse



I want to get drunk 

Damn work!!

Then I got to go home, then do stuff then get beer and then drink


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2012)

There should be a requirement to take, an IQ test before someone is allowed to own an Android phone.
If their IQ is below a certain point, they MUST USE an iOS device. 
Seriously.
These, device forums are getting overrun wish stupidity.
Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Good god the amount of spam in this thread is appalling.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I want to get drunk
> 
> Damn work!!
> 
> Then I got to go home, then do stuff then get beer and then drink

Click to collapse



Me too! But i'll hopefully get to that tomorrow.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> We are already way ahead from yesterday, so no real need, but let's do it anyways!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The daily goad is 33 pages... so, lets try to post a bit
but yeah, its not that urgent. but we need to keep our place in the portal


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> The daily goad is 33 pages... so, lets try to post a bit
> but yeah, its not that urgent. but we need to keep our place in the portal

Click to collapse



We need to not only keep it, but become number one!! 

---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------

BTW name change request sent 

Guess what one I used? Its one of my recent suggestions I liked it.


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> We need to not only keep it, but become number one!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*ahem*

We ARE number one!
http://www.xda-developers.com/

^^


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> *ahem*
> 
> We ARE number one!
> http://www.xda-developers.com/
> ...

Click to collapse



OH LOL

I haven't checked since yesterday :laugh:


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> We need to not only keep it, but become number one!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It better not be "DavidIsCool"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

DavidTheBeerChameleon 

Cause I like to change beers all the time :cyclops:

Hate all you want, but its better then davidrules, I first used this as my first email ever 

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------

Actually took "the" out

BeerChameleonDavid


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> BeerChameleonDavid

Click to collapse



Alright, that's not bad, but i would have gone with "BeerChameleon".


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> DavidTheBeerChameleon
> 
> Cause I like to change beers all the time :cyclops:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nice! 

I'm sleepy.. I guess I wont last for a spam night


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Alright, that's not bad, but i would have gone with "BeerChameleon".

Click to collapse



I can PM svetius again?

Think I should take out David?


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I can PM svetius again?
> 
> Think I should take out David?

Click to collapse



That's completely up to you! What do people here think?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> That's completely up to you! What do people here think?

Click to collapse



I don't know though, I kind feel it is long but I like having my name in it. IDK what to do. LOL


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

I like my name in my name, but either is cool dude


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I like my name in my name, but either is cool dude

Click to collapse



I will just leave it then, Plus it gives my chameleon a name 

Wonder when it will be changed tonight or tomorrow or later?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

When he reads and can be bothered probably  

Bet he get's tons of PMs


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I like my name in my name, but either is cool dude

Click to collapse



Yeah, but you're Max, and MacaronyMax is a good name. BeerChameleonDavid is fine i guess. And now - we wait.

Edit: you should have sent the request to Mike. He's pretty fast.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

I would ask for suggestions for me, but with the suggestions I gave to David, I feel a few would come back at me


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> When he reads and can be bothered probably
> 
> Bet he get's tons of PMs

Click to collapse



Ya I assume, After all I am a moderator on Mobilism and get tons of PM 

Yet I am being a bad moderator  No time to do any mod work or just lazy.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I would ask for suggestions for me, but with the suggestions I gave to David, I feel a few would come back at me

Click to collapse



KidCarter without the 93.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yeah, but you're Max, and MacaronyMax is a good name. BeerChameleonDavid is fine i guess. And now - we wait.
> 
> Edit: you should have sent the request to Mike. He's pretty fast.

Click to collapse



lol thanks 

Hey David.. when you get your name changed you won't be in the mafia untl Dex changes op :silly:


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Wonder when it will be changed tonight or tomorrow or later?

Click to collapse



Mike changed my name pretty pretty fast. Can't really remember, but it didn't take longer than 30 minutes until he responded, but the name change didn't go through until the next day or something, but it was under 24 hours.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yeah, but you're Max, and MacaronyMax is a good name. BeerChameleonDavid is fine i guess. And now - we wait.
> 
> Edit: you should have sent the request to Mike. He's pretty fast.

Click to collapse



Well its ok, svetius usually gets back to me within 24hrs 

Plus my new name will grow on everyone, just like lord manhattan grew from BazookaAce


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya I assume, After all I am a moderator on Mobilism and get tons of PM
> 
> Yet I am being a bad moderator  No time to do any mod work or just lazy.

Click to collapse



XD Forgot you were 
I was on there the other day.. Kept getting ddead links


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> KidCarter without the 93.

Click to collapse



I'm feeling like something with monster in it, but I dunno.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol thanks
> 
> Hey David.. when you get your name changed you won't be in the mafia untl Dex changes op :silly:

Click to collapse



Exactly why left david in the name 

And I am sure he will change it stat.

Regardless people will know who I am


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well its ok, svetius usually gets back to me within 24hrs
> 
> Plus my new name will grow on everyone, just like lord manhattan grew from BazookaAce

Click to collapse



My god, you still remember Sir.Bazooka? May he rest in peace.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD Forgot you were
> I was on there the other day.. Kept getting ddead links

Click to collapse



I don't have control over those 

If I mirror them I would but if I don't have time to mod, I definitely don't have time to reup


----------



## huggs (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi everybody. 1st of the month money's out cause the holiday, so this is my only post today. Just daily check-in


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> My god, you still remember Sir.Bazooka? May he rest in peace.

Click to collapse



I miss the Llama


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm feeling like something with monster in it, but I dunno.

Click to collapse



How about "MonsieurCarter" oui oui!

---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> I miss the Llama

Click to collapse



Aah, totally forgot about that  Well, he's long dead. Burried in the desert with his mighty camel and HTC.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> How about "MonsieurCarter" oui oui!

Click to collapse



Sounds like a good rank in the mafia


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Sounds like a good rank in the mafia

Click to collapse



It does right! MonsieurCarter AKA The French Bastard.

Come on, England is almost France. (Geographically)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

he was last on July


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> he was last on July

Click to collapse



Who? What?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> It does right! MonsieurCarter AKA The French Bastard.
> 
> Come on, England is almost France. (Geographically)

Click to collapse



Hmm... I despise the French in general though 

---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> he was last on July

Click to collapse



You chatting away to yourself again Max? You should keep taking those meds I prescribed.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Who? What?

Click to collapse



PDL  

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2251194


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hmm... I despise the French in general though

Click to collapse



Hey! I'm part french! Careful now or I'll throw some frogs at you.

But seriously, take that name. It's fresh and funky and the lady's loves it.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Hey! *I'm part french!* Careful now or I'll throw some frogs at you.
> 
> But seriously, take that name. It's fresh and funky and the lady's loves it.

Click to collapse



I feel bad for you 
I'm thinking about that name though.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I feel bad for you
> I'm thinking about that name though.

Click to collapse



Feel bad? Why? Try and tell me that to my face when you're in Cannes, drinking beer in 35 degree (celsius) weather. I'll admit, i'm not to fond of the french people, but the whole place is tres bien. And the girls..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Feel bad? Why? Try and tell me that to my face when you're in Cannes, drinking beer in 35 degree (celsius) weather. I'll admit, i'm not to fond of the french people, but the whole place is tres bien. And the girls..

Click to collapse



Exactly what I'm getting at. I'm not saying I don't like any french people or any customs they have etc. just saying that I'm not really too fond of them.

I just decided to say "don't like" which makes it sound harsher really.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Feel bad? Why? Try and tell me that to my face when you're in Cannes, drinking beer in 35 degree (celsius) weather. I'll admit, i'm not to fond of the french people, but the whole place is tres bien. And the girls..

Click to collapse



I can now not see, 

Thanks for that


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Must post MOAR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Must post MOAR

Click to collapse



Well not everyone is participating equally, I am doing the best I can, But I can't post again until someone else posts, 

We don't want merges!!!


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well not everyone is participating equally, I am doing the best I can, But I can't post again until someone else posts,
> 
> We don't want merges!!!

Click to collapse



Post wut? 

I was the first to become second at being first.....PROBLEM??


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well not everyone is participating equally, I am doing the best I can, But I can't post again until someone else posts,
> 
> We don't want merges!!!

Click to collapse



True that. Where is everyone?


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Exactly what I'm getting at. I'm not saying I don't like any french people or any customs they have etc. just saying that I'm not really too fond of them.
> 
> I just decided to say "don't like" which makes it sound harsher really.

Click to collapse



Haha, no problemo mate 







davidrules7778 said:


> I can now not see,
> 
> Thanks for that

Click to collapse



You are very welcome! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Haha, no problemo mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wipe that stupid grin off your face


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Haha, no problemo mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome post is welcomed.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Post wut?
> 
> I was the first to become second at being first.....PROBLEM??

Click to collapse



Post anything, btw M_T_M how long til you are on the moderator commitee or admin?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Post anything, btw M_T_M how long til you are on the moderator commitee or admin?

Click to collapse



He'll never get there


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Wipe that stupid grin off your face

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Bazinga.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> He'll never get there

Click to collapse



Unless certain *favors* are done.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Unless certain *favors* are done.

Click to collapse



Yeah true. He'll just say he's Polish and get a promotion quick time


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah true. He'll just say he's Polish and get a promotion quick time

Click to collapse



After eating A Polish Hot Dog 

IfyouknowwhatImean.jpg


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> After eating A Polish Hot Dog
> 
> IfyouknowwhatImean.jpg

Click to collapse



Oh... matron


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

I have an error on irc that says.
Need to identify via SASL ? 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> I have an error on irc that says.
> Need to identify via SASL ?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Super Awesome Salsa Lingo?


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> I have an error on irc that says.
> Need to identify via SASL ?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



I have no idea.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

I can't connect to freenode, neither andchat nor androIrc.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 1, 2012)

I am out for the day, been fun spamming maybe next time I am on I will have a new name


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I am out for the day, been fun spamming maybe next time I am on I will have a new name

Click to collapse



I may do aswell: D
See ya later Daveinchi


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> I can't connect to freenode, neither andchat nor androIrc.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Here's my AndChat setup:

- Name: Freenode
- Address: irc.freenode.org
- Port: 6667

Add your nickname below

Save.

Now tap "Freenode" in the list. It should connect with all sorts of text popping on the screen. Now type /j #xda_ot


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 1, 2012)

Nvrmind I am here for another 50 mins, still have work


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Nvrmind I am here for another 50 mins, still have work

Click to collapse



I knew you couldn't leave me as easily as that *swoon*


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Post anything, btw M_T_M how long til you are on the moderator commitee or admin?

Click to collapse



Baaaahahahahahaha...me, in the MC? 
I be more prone to win the lottery and I don't play it 

I was the first to become second at being first.....PROBLEM??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Baaaahahahahahaha...me, in the MC?
> I be more prone to win the lottery and I don't play it
> 
> I was the first to become second at being first.....PROBLEM??

Click to collapse



Well they made u a senior moderator when in reality you should of stayed a regular one or not even give you a moderator title. 

---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> I was the first to become second at being first.....PROBLEM??

Click to collapse



Image fail!!!


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well they made u a senior moderator when in reality you should of stayed a regular one or not even give you a moderator title.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the confidence vote 

I was the first to become second at being first.....PROBLEM??


----------



## John McClane (Sep 1, 2012)

It says no Ident response. :banghead:

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Thanks for the confidence vote
> 
> I was the first to become second at being first.....PROBLEM??

Click to collapse



You are welcome 

Why they would let a troll into the staff is beyond me


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> You are welcome
> 
> Why they would let a troll into the staff is beyond me

Click to collapse



Ask me boss 

I was the first to become second at being first.....PROBLEM??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Ask me boss
> 
> I was the first to become second at being first.....PROBLEM??

Click to collapse



Mike? 

I will get on that right away and send a vote for you to be in MC


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Mike?
> 
> I will get on that right away and send a vote for you to be in MC

Click to collapse



Not sure if.....????? 

I was the first to become second at being first.....PROBLEM??


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

Moar ducks.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Not sure if.....?????
> 
> I was the first to become second at being first.....PROBLEM??

Click to collapse



DAMN you and your signature. I know it's a signature, but i ALWAYS read it, thinking it's a part of your post.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> DAMN you and your signature. I know it's a signature, but i ALWAYS read it, thinking it's a part of your post.

Click to collapse



I keep doing the same. But getting used to it a little bit now.
Iknowthatfeel.jpg


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> DAMN you and your signature. I know it's a signature, but i ALWAYS read it, thinking it's a part of your post.

Click to collapse



What signature? 

I was the first to become second at being first.....PROBLEM??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> DAMN you and your signature. I know it's a signature, but i ALWAYS read it, thinking it's a part of your post.

Click to collapse



I know!! 

Its annoying!!!

---------- Post added at 04:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> What signature?
> 
> I was the first to become second at being first.....PROBLEM??

Click to collapse



This: 





> I was the first to become second at being first.....PROBLEM??

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 1, 2012)

Boo.


















Were you scared?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> What signature?
> 
> I was the first to become second at being first.....PROBLEM??

Click to collapse



I was the first to become second at being first.....PROBLEM??
I was the first to become second at being first.....PROBLEM??
I was the first to become second at being first.....PROBLEM??
I was the first to become second at being first.....PROBLEM??
I was the first to become second at being first.....PROBLEM??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Boo.
> 
> Were you scared?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




No I thought you were booing at our boring posts


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I was the first to become second at being first.....PROBLEM??
> I was the first to become second at being first.....PROBLEM??
> I was the first to become second at being first.....PROBLEM??
> I was the first to become second at being first.....PROBLEM??
> I was the first to become second at being first.....PROBLEM??

Click to collapse





I was the first to become second at being first.....PROBLEM??


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I was the first to become second at being first.....PROBLEM??

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



LMAO

That cats face is awesome!! 

---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------

Just Past DD in posts in this thread  

I am now number 4. If you don't count twitch, then I am 5


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse





What signature?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

Well we ain't hitting today's limit. Good job we smashed it off yesterday


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well we ain't hitting today's limit. Good job we smashed it off yesterday

Click to collapse



Hey we are doing a lot better then we have in the past, thanks to me participating more


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> What signature?

Click to collapse



Good good..








Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who are you?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey we are doing a lot better then we have in the past, thanks to me participating more

Click to collapse



Yeah true. We could get most of the way there in just over 40 mins


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 1, 2012)

Now I am out for the weekend, CYA!!!

Probaly new name on monday


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Good good..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cya laters gais 

What signature?


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Now I am out for the weekend, CYA!!!
> 
> Probaly new name on monday

Click to collapse



Cya!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Now I am out for the weekend, CYA!!!
> 
> Probaly new name on monday

Click to collapse




M_T_M said:


> Cya laters gais
> 
> What signature?

Click to collapse



Thanks for going


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Cya laters gais
> 
> *What signature?*

Click to collapse



Oh no. What have i done..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Oh no. What have i done..

Click to collapse



At least it's less annoying than the previous one.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 1, 2012)

Damn it. Now I'm addicted to dead trigger and wind up knight.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Damn it. Now I'm addicted to dead trigger and wind up knight.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Dead trigger seems good. What's it like?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Dead trigger seems good. What's it like?

Click to collapse



Like call of duty zombies

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Dead trigger seems good. What's it like?

Click to collapse



It's awesome. Connect a PS3 controller and it's _fantastic_.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> It's awesome. Connect a PS3 controller and it's _fantastic_.

Click to collapse



Would look pretty sweet on a 51" screen then


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Would look pretty sweet on a 51" screen then

Click to collapse



Hell yeah!

But i'm off now. Gonna check out Dark Shadows before i go to bed 

Edit: I'll check in on the app, but i won't be as active.

Edit2: Screw it. I'll watch some episodes of something instead 

Btw: End of summer sale on Google Play now: https://play.google.com/store/apps/collection/promotion_2012_08_27_SeasonEndSale


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

I think I'll chip off soon aswell considering everyone else seems to be


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 1, 2012)

Yeah, most of the mafia is probably drunk, and i bet BD is pissed since she's beeing "ignored"


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yeah, most of the mafia is probably drunk, and i bet BD is pissed since she's beeing "ignored"

Click to collapse



I'm sober


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 1, 2012)

Still here nit drunk 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

And I'm sleeepyyyyy ... 

I'm going to pass out. See you tomorrow guys 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> And I'm sleeepyyyyy ...
> 
> I'm going to pass out. See you tomorrow guys
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Pass out or you're a *****


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I'm sober

Click to collapse



Well well well..!



watt9493 said:


> Still here nit drunk
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Well well well..!



dexter93 said:


> And I'm sleeepyyyyy ...
> 
> I'm going to pass out. See you tomorrow guys
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Well well well..!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Well well well..!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 1, 2012)

Nicely played Sir 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Nicely played Sir
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The Arab or American way, depends on how you look at it


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yeah, most of the mafia is probably drunk, and i bet BD is pissed since she's beeing "ignored"

Click to collapse



Who's ignoring me? 




Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 1, 2012)

---------- Post added at 02:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 AM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Who's ignoring me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NOOOO! You've posted at the worst time ever. It was sooo quiet in here for ages that i posted a tubmleweed gif. Did it work? No, because you posted 1 second before me, hhahah 

Ignoring you? No, that's not what i meant. I've seen you try to communicate with us and we've been busy talking **** and "ignoring" you


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Who's ignoring me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not me


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Who's ignoring me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> ---------- Post added at 02:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:sly::sly::sly::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 1, 2012)

Bridget is confused? HOW?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 02:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 AM ----------

I hate Apple even more now. It's pretty obvious that Apple is feeling threatened by Samsung.


http://m.engadget.com/2012/08/31/ap...uit/?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenews

Sorry for the mobile version.



Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

Talking about Apple vs Samsung, did anyone else hear that apparently Samsung paid Apple what was owed but in 5cent coins? Something like that anyway.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Talking about Apple vs Samsung, did anyone else hear that apparently Samsung paid Apple what was owed but in 5cent coins? Something like that anyway.

Click to collapse



They didn't, 9gag started a rumor


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Bridget is confused? HOW?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U confuseded me 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> They didn't, 9gag started a rumor

Click to collapse



I know  I just found out as I was trying to find a link. Would've been awesome if they did though


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I know  I just found out as I was trying to find a link. Would've been awesome if they did though

Click to collapse



I don't think that amount of coins exist :/


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I don't think that amount of coins exist :/

Click to collapse



Haha probably not. Apple couldn't have done f all about it though, because I doubt they would've specified a particular payment plan in which to pay the money.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Haha probably not. Apple couldn't have done f all about it though, because I doubt they would've specified a particular payment plan in which to pay the money.

Click to collapse



It would be more believable if they said $1 or $5 bills


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I don't think that amount of coins exist :/

Click to collapse



A guy did the math. They would need 85% of all pennies or something, and over 4000 trucks to move it because of the weight. So not possible.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

husam666 said:


> It would be more believable if they said $1 or $5 bills

Click to collapse



Yeah. 5 cent coins is a bit too excessive.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 1, 2012)

It would be hilarious if Samsung DID pay Apple in nickels though 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> A guy did the math. They would need 85% of all pennies or something, and over 4000 trucks to move it because of the weight. So not possible.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well possible, but never feasible.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It would be hilarious if Samsung DID pay Apple in nickels though
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nickels, pennies, dollars... let's call it "tiny money" and "big money" from now on  

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Nickels, pennies, dollars... let's call it "tiny money" and "big money" from now on
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Okay 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------







Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 1, 2012)

What the heck is going on with Tapatalk? I've seen posts thanked that I never did, and now double posts 
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

Tapatalk must've been made by trolls


----------



## trell959 (Sep 1, 2012)

Bump 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## obsidianchao (Sep 1, 2012)

Sorry I've been gone today, guys! Been playing Trouble in Terrorist Town and working on both of my fightsticks. Got a third coming in the mail soon. YAY.

I'm also running out of money hella fast. NO.

Oops.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## boborone (Sep 1, 2012)

Mafioso u rock


----------



## trell959 (Sep 1, 2012)

Well, my night sucked. All of my plans completely fell apart. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Well, my night sucked. All of my plans completely fell apart.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What was planned


----------



## trell959 (Sep 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> What was planned

Click to collapse



Football game, party, staying at a friends for a night.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Football game, party, staying at a friends for a night.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why didn't it work


----------



## trell959 (Sep 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> Why didn't it work

Click to collapse



Flakes and Parents. And friends parents. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## obsidianchao (Sep 1, 2012)

I think I'm gonna root my S3 soon and install Synergy + the Black and Blue theme. Good idea? Any tweaks I should add?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

Goooood Mooorning everybody 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 1, 2012)

GOOD MORNING.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 1, 2012)

Morning. 
Snowflake is walking better. 
Her movements all around are improving. She's chirpy and since She haz moar millet....She haz moar happy! 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick_1995 (Sep 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Nickels, pennies, dollars... let's call it "tiny money" and "big money" from now on
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It would be better if they sent tim cook some google wallet credit.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 1, 2012)

'Sup vatos locos forever? 

What signature?


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 1, 2012)

Zuuup esse?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Zuuup esse?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nuting esse... just chillin', illin' and drivin' ...you? 

What signature?


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 1, 2012)

Not much! I've slept for 12 hours, so i'm a little angry at myself


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Not much! I've slept for 12 hours, so i'm a little angry at myself

Click to collapse



Me jelly at the 12 hours of sleep 

What signature?


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Me jelly at the 12 hours of sleep
> 
> What signature?

Click to collapse



Same here... only got 5 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi guys.  I just woke up after 15 hours.  I got the flu.  

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 1, 2012)

:screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 1, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Sorry I've been gone today, guys! Been playing Trouble in Terrorist Town and working on both of my fightsticks. Got a third coming in the mail soon. YAY.
> 
> I'm also running out of money hella fast. NO.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fightsticks?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hi guys.  I just woke up after 15 hours.  I got the flu.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Well.. that sucks!


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 1, 2012)

I feel like I'm getting sick nao too. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Well.. that sucks!

Click to collapse



Yup.  And yesterday, I was so out of it getting home for work, my gs2 fell out of my car and the screen cracked.  FML.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yup.  And yesterday, I was so out of it getting home for work, my gs2 fell out of my car and the screen cracked.  FML.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



God is trolling you so bad right now.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> God is trolling you so bad right now.

Click to collapse



Haha!  That's just half of it.  I'm supposed to be moving this weekend!  My poor wife is doing so much of the work herself.  I feel like such a crap husband.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## obsidianchao (Sep 1, 2012)

God damn, I hate having my job conflict with f*cking everything. Family wants to go to Niagara Falls with other family? Hey, guys, I have a job. Hey, mom, how about you drop me the keys? It's a three minute drive! Oh, nope. That's not allowed. Oh, and now you want me to call in and tell them I can't come, when I asked my managers for the god damn hours? Jesus christ.

I just want to rack up a little money so I can go see Daisy. Sigh.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hi guys.  I just woke up after 15 hours.  I got the flu.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



that sucks man. hope you get well soon


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> that sucks man. hope you get well soon

Click to collapse



I appreciate that dex 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I appreciate that dex
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Here, have a beer!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Here, have a beer!

Click to collapse



That's beautiful. 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Here, have a beer!

Click to collapse



just one? give him a six pack, he's sick


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> just one? give him a six pack, he's sick

Click to collapse



Well, i drank five of those yesterday, so i thought i should give the last one to Skinny. And that's why i only gave one


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 1, 2012)

If it's free, it's me!  I can't be picky.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 1, 2012)

Feel better skinny

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Feel better skinny
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thank you bd...

And since my phone's screen is done for, I might go to At$t today and annoy them til I can get the s3 for the upgrade price.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey Mafia 

Unlucky Skinny  get better


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 1, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey Mafia
> 
> Unlucky Skinny  get better

Click to collapse



Ty Max.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 1, 2012)

So..  Whats everyone doing? xD


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 1, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> So..  Whats everyone doing? xD

Click to collapse



Not much. Watching Colbert.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 1, 2012)

Woke up at 6am with headAche bad had to pee, went backstop sleep woke up at 1030 no hangover 

Had some good beer last night and got faded 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Woke up at 6am with headAche bad had to pee, went backstop sleep woke up at 1030 no hangover
> 
> Had some good beer last night and got faded
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sweet , No name change yet? 


LordManhattan said:


> Not much. Watching Colbert.

Click to collapse



Google tells me that's a politician?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 1, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet , No name change yet?
> 
> 
> Google tells me that's a politician?

Click to collapse



Nope and no message :/ oh well I can be patient

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 1, 2012)

Crazy parakeets are crazy.
#Thatisall

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thank you bd...
> 
> And since my phone's screen is done for, I might go to At$t today and annoy them til I can get the s3 for the upgrade price.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Doooooo eeeeeetttt! The AT&T and T-Mobile versions can share certain ROMs and kernels. :beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 1, 2012)

Something is wrong with me, for the past two weeks, I've been feeling extremely tired and unenergized. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Something is wrong with me, for the past two weeks, I've been feeling extremely tired and unenergized.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Same here. I don't know what it is.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Crazy parakeets are crazy.
> #Thatisall
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



I should, cuz I'm already in a bad mood about being sick on a weekend.  I could use that to my advantage.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

GET WELL SOON SKINNY 

And to the rest of you, ello :beer:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> GET WELL SOON SKINNY
> 
> And to the rest of you, ello :beer:

Click to collapse



Thank you sir!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 1, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet , No name change yet?
> 
> 
> Google tells me that's a politician?

Click to collapse



And the Brits strikes again!  No, he's not a politician (but he would do a kickass job at being one). Stephen Colbert is a satirist with the show "The Colbert Report". You've probably seen a couple of GIF's of him on the interwebs. 












And of course:


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> And the Brits strikes again!  No, he's not a politician (but he would do a kickass job at being one). Stephen Colbert is a satirist with the show "The Colbert Report". You've probably seen a couple of GIF's of him on the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I use that last one a lot on fb  

sup?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 1, 2012)

Afternoon Mafia, I think it is time for a beer!!! 

I could be doing hw but i have 2 more days off so, I have plenty of time


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

I think it's time to spam 
It's been too quiet in here since the influx of posts the other day :what:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I think it's time to spam
> It's been too quiet in here since the influx of posts the other day :what:

Click to collapse



Too relaxed to spam 

Drinking a deliciousness rogue mocha porter 

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## Soap (Sep 1, 2012)

Explaining the concept of email to a ten year old. ...

Enter your email..

I don't have one

The one I watched you make

Ohh yours! What is it? 

No... I put mine in so you wouldn't forget it

I forgot it

-facepalm-

Trolled by a 10 year old.. sad day..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Too relaxed to spam
> 
> Drinking a deliciousness rogue mocha porter
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Banned for being too relaxed.
Unbanned for the great choice + this ain't the ban thread.
Pfft! Potatoes gon' potate.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for being too relaxed.
> Unbanned for the great choice + this ain't the ban thread.
> Pfft! Potatoes gon' potate.

Click to collapse



I got 2 porters in the fridge along with 6 IPAS 

Last me through the long weekend hopefully 

---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------




death-by-soap said:


> Explaining the concept of email to a ten year old. ...
> 
> Enter your email..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




NOOB!!!!!!!!!!

GTFO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I got 2 porters in the fridge along with 6 IPAS
> 
> Last me through the long weekend hopefully
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Niiiice  I'm jealous though 

Every single day a noob thinks they can randomly post in here


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Niiiice  I'm jealous though
> 
> Every single day a noob thinks they can randomly post in here

Click to collapse



I know right...

But since we are the most popular thread and in off topic, makes sense...


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

the talk on IRC is weird :S


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> the talk on IRC is weird :S

Click to collapse



coolstorybro.jpg 


Hey dex!

Do any serial killing lately?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I know right...
> 
> But since we are the most popular thread and in off topic, makes sense...

Click to collapse



Yeah true.
With great power comes great benefits.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> coolstorybro.jpg
> 
> 
> Hey dex!
> ...

Click to collapse



hey dave

nah.. just banning


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

Ban slammer!


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Ban slammer!

Click to collapse



actually ban bricking. That brick I got from Babydoll was pretty good for that job


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> actually ban bricking. That brick I got from Babydoll was pretty good for that job

Click to collapse



Ban slammer sounds better though


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

teh bumpies


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2012)

Am I the only person excited about the NHL?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Am I the only person excited about the NHL?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



NHL?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> actually ban bricking. That brick I got from Babydoll was pretty good for that job

Click to collapse



Teh brick is awesome 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

---------- Post added at 07:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 PM ----------




watt9493 said:


> Am I the only person excited about the NHL?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



No. I likes teh hockey

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm only up to 18th in this thread.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 2, 2012)

Snowflake says hi.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey Snowflake 
ERMAHGERD AH STICK!


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

this one is dead today...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 2, 2012)

It is the weekend after all, I don't go online much on the weekend unless I am watching a movie or something

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> It is the weekend after all, I don't go online much on the weekend unless I am watching a movie or something
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



so, what are you watching tonight?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 2, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What a patient dog.




BTW, my kids snapped me out of my flu....i feel totally normal again!!   Never did make it to At&t though...i played with spaghetti and meatball instead and im glad i did.

Gonna go to the new house and do some more work later.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 2, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not enough black.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 2, 2012)

OK, I guess I'll be the one who takes it too far...






Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

There's always one ain't there? 

I think this is worthy of a repost considering we're back on the topic.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2012)

lol XD


'Morning Mafia


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2012)

afternoon

anybody else are having trouble viewing their usercp?


----------



## boborone (Sep 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> afternoon
> 
> anybody else are having trouble viewing their usecp?

Click to collapse



I've read of other people having trouble, but not me. Mine's all good. But watch it **** up now


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> I've read of other people having trouble, but not me. Mine's all good. But watch it **** up now

Click to collapse



lol sooner or later it will


----------



## boborone (Sep 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol sooner or later it will

Click to collapse



Always does



I'm 28, and when I shave, I shave the hair on my ears. My eyebrows grow out like john Madden's. I trim em. Does that make me weird?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> Always does
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 28, and when I shave, I shave the hair on my ears. My eyebrows grow out like john Madden's. I trim em. Does that make me weird?

Click to collapse



No matter how weird you think you are, here we have weirder people


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> afternoon
> 
> anybody else are having trouble viewing their usecp?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes

Click to collapse



Just noticed a typo in my post when  you quoted it 

sup max?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Just noticed a typo in my post when  you quoted it
> 
> sup max?

Click to collapse



lol  I didn't notice xD

Looks like's it's gonna be a rainy day so nothing  You?


----------



## boborone (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry guys. I know you just got on, but I just queued up a couple episodes of cowboy bebop and it's 5.15 am here. I need some rest. Night boys.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol  I didn't notice xD
> 
> Looks like's it's gonna be a rainy day so nothing  You?

Click to collapse



Nothing to do, no one to hang out with

so I guess it's going to be either resident evil or battlefield 

---------- Post added at 01:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 PM ----------




boborone said:


> Sorry guys. I know you just got on, but I just queued up a couple episodes of cowboy bebop and it's 5.15 am here. I need some rest. Night boys.

Click to collapse



night mate


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Nothing to do, no one to hang out with
> 
> so I guess it's going to be either resident evil or battlefield
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol xD Fair 'nuff, Got past level 1 yet :silly:


'Night Boborone


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol xD Fair 'nuff, Got past level 1 yet :silly:
> 
> 
> 'Night Boborone

Click to collapse



I don't really know, I started to think that the game is only one or two levels 

it has a very huge map


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I don't really know, I started to think that the game is only one or two levels
> 
> it has a very huge map

Click to collapse



lol

But sweet dude xD I was gonna have a look at it , but that boat website is down?


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol
> 
> But sweet dude xD I was gonna have a look at it , but that boat website is down?

Click to collapse



It was up last night.. but haven't they blocked it in the UK? 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol
> 
> But sweet dude xD I was gonna have a look at it , but that boat website is down?

Click to collapse



it's up, but I think they blocked it in your country


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> It was up last night.. but haven't they blocked it in the UK?
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



It has, but I use a proxy to load it 

I'll try another one


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> It has, but I use a proxy to load it
> 
> I'll try another one

Click to collapse



Hehe. Well, its up for me 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> It has, but I use a proxy to load it
> 
> I'll try another one

Click to collapse



I can give you the magnet uri if you want


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2012)

Cheers Hus but found now, 3rd proxy worked 

You lucky people and your non blocked sites  xD


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Cheers Hus but found now, 3rd proxy worked
> 
> You lucky people and your non blocked sites  xD

Click to collapse



lol, I'll give it to you anyways 
so that I make sure you have the one that works


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol, I'll give it to you anyways
> so that I make sure you have the one that works

Click to collapse



xD Haha Okay cheers man


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Haha Okay cheers man

Click to collapse



np


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2012)

4 more hours


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> 4 more hours

Click to collapse



Lulz that's too much . What are you downloading? 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Lulz that's too much . What are you downloading?
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Read a page back


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Read a page back

Click to collapse



Resident evil? Did you get psst that level yet?  

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Lulz that's too much . What are you downloading?
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



What hus said and 3.7gb


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> What hus said and 3.7gb

Click to collapse



That's big 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## John McClane (Sep 2, 2012)

Morning Fellas!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2012)

'Morning


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Morning

Click to collapse



afternoon 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> That's big
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



it's 2 games, RE remake and RE0
Play RE0 after you finish the other one Max 

Morning John


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2012)

Okay  Houw come?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Okay  Houw come?

Click to collapse



Zero talks about what happened before RE1, and it was published after.. so yeah


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Zero talks about what happened before RE1, and it was published after.. so yeah

Click to collapse



lol xD Okay will do


----------



## John McClane (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey Husam Max and Dex.
What's in today?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Hey Husam Max and Dex.
> What's in today?

Click to collapse



Flashing my phone, and nothing else


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Flashing my phone, and nothing else

Click to collapse



That reminds me... I downlaoded MIUI... and forgot to flash...


----------



## John McClane (Sep 2, 2012)

Cool. Did you find how to emulate your phone on the Pc?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Cool. Did you find how to emulate your phone on the Pc?

Click to collapse



Emulate? using the emulator that microsoft provides 

or if you mean video out, this version of the ROM should have it in there


----------



## John McClane (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for the correction  :silly:


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Emulate? using the emulator that microsoft provides
> 
> or if you mean video out, this version of the ROM should have it in there

Click to collapse



I hate you sooo much 

App hub unlock sucks.
And no, I'm not going to spend months researching on wp7.5 to exploit it 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I hate you sooo much
> 
> App hub unlock sucks.
> And no, I'm not going to spend months researching on wp7.5 to exploit it
> ...

Click to collapse



here's a screenshot of my computer to make you hate me even more 

no delay whatsoever, even when playing youtube, well the colour quality is a bit crappy, but the rest is awesome


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 2, 2012)

Morning.




Latest faux kernel (7u)
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 2, 2012)

*BUMP*


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> *BUMP*

Click to collapse



BUMP!

Modding my Galaxy Mini into a ssh/web/ftp server 
just registered a domain


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2012)

Sweet dex! WHat domain? :silly:


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet dex! WHat domain? :silly:

Click to collapse



that would be dexnet.tk 

still unconfigured though


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2012)

Haha  Sweet xD

don't ever go to Dan's .tk domain... ever... ....


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  Sweet xD
> 
> don't ever go to Dan's .tk domain... ever... ....

Click to collapse



you mean http://danwilson.tk ? why not?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2012)

Well I'm glad it's now safe


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Well I'm glad it's now safe

Click to collapse



yeah.. "safe"

probably the old link went bad.. and thats why it redirects


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2012)

'Goes and registers the domain'


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Goes and registers the domain'

Click to collapse



*clicks "abuse"


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 2, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 2, 2012)

Morning mafia.  Gonna get some work done at the new house today.  I'll be here on and off throughout the day.  Hope y'll have a good one!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 2, 2012)

Ow. 
#thatisall
Thanks for playing.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

Evening Mafia! How's it going?


----------



## FromiOSToAndroid (Sep 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Morning mafia.  Gonna get some work done at the new house today.  I'll be here on and off throughout the day.  Hope y'll have a good one!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Woot me too!
Moving is hell


----------



## huggs (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm so wore out, 3 hrs sleep in 3 days.
1st of the month is such a busy time for me, too many people needing help spending their money. 
Thousands of dollars in just a few days, but it's always in one hand and out the other. 
I need sleeeeep. I'm getting too old to handle ghetto holidays even 2 or 3 times a month


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2012)

You all lost the game. U mad bro?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 2, 2012)

FromiOSToAndroid said:


> Woot me too!
> Moving is hell

Click to collapse



Yup.  The worst part about moving is moving.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yup.  The worst part about moving is moving.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Well stated there comrade

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## T.C.P (Sep 2, 2012)

Morning bump 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Morning bump
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Evening bump here 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Evening bump here
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!

Click to collapse



Afternoon bump

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Sep 2, 2012)

Bumpity.

Sent from my Kindle Fire.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2012)

evening, good to see a few old faces


----------



## John McClane (Sep 2, 2012)

Cheers :thumbup: r
http://db.tt/Lg17oFB0






Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

Failed image is failed


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2012)

bored aligator is not amused


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Sep 3, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



something like that....


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 3, 2012)

R.I.P.

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## trell959 (Sep 3, 2012)

No I'm here, I'm about to knockout soon though. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 3, 2012)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhh

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 3, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhh
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Same.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 3, 2012)

Meh. Way too tired for this. Night guyse

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 3, 2012)

Meh.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## obsidianchao (Sep 3, 2012)

Panic attacks at work are the best! ;_;

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## trell959 (Sep 3, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Panic attacks at work are the best! ;_;
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



What's going on? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## obsidianchao (Sep 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's going on?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Eh, just a stressful day, plus worried about money / job / school / Daisy / life.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 3, 2012)

I think we're being schedule  

Good morning 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 3, 2012)

I just want to thank the US for sending Kirk over to us


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 3, 2012)

Morning all.

@LM: seems like you are having a little party over there 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 3, 2012)

So rain on my day off. -_______- all my rage

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 3, 2012)

My amaze is borked. It can't mount internal_sdcard. 
dammit. I can still get into recovery and bootloader...but it doesn't help anything.
Fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu!
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My amaze is borked. It can't mount internal_sdcard.
> dammit. I can still get into recovery and bootloader...but it doesn't help anything.
> Fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu!
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol. Silly HTC. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Lol. Silly HTC.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse




Helpful comment there Cam
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My amaze is borked. It can't mount internal_sdcard.
> dammit. I can still get into recovery and bootloader...but it doesn't help anything.
> Fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu!
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So, get into recovery and flash?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My amaze is borked. It can't mount internal_sdcard.
> dammit. I can still get into recovery and bootloader...but it doesn't help anything.
> Fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu!
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Of course it helps. Go to Recovery, mount external SD, download ROM, transfer to SD and flash. Or if you have a backup on your ext_SD, restore! 

Women, am i right?


----------



## rr5678 (Sep 3, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I just want to thank the US for sending Kirk over to us

Click to collapse



Consider it a gift


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 3, 2012)

Btw, anybody seen Milad around?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> So, get into recovery and flash?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I can't get to the Ext_sdcard because internal_sdcard wont mount.
Believe me I've tried.
Also, I found a PH85IMG but it's write protected (or some such nonsense) and I can't move it to my (external)sdcard when I put it in the pc. Im gonna try a different pc later (already tried a different sdcard

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> Btw, anybody seen Milad around?

Click to collapse



He hasn't come into this thread in awhile.
He spent MONTHS talking crap about HTC (and people who use HTC devices),and then, one day decided that the One X was the shiznit. 
I tore him a new one. Hasn't been back since.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 AM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> Of course it helps. Go to Recovery, mount external SD, download ROM, transfer to SD and flash. Or if you have a backup on your ext_SD, restore!
> 
> Women, am i right?

Click to collapse



I tried...believe me, I tried.
The amaze CAN'T access the Ext_sdcard WITHOUT the internal_sdcard.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 3, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Btw, anybody seen Milad around?

Click to collapse



I PM'd him a while back on it. He says he isn't going to post on here anymore because he doesn't like certain people...


@BD ruu to stock?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I PM'd him a while back on it. He says he isn't going to post on here anymore because he doesn't like certain people...
> 
> 
> @BD ruu to stock?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah. Sigh....
 I gotta lock my bootloader. Flash a different hboot. Run RUU. unlock. Flash juopunutbear or ENG hboot. Flash recovery, flash su.
I was hoping to flash this particular PH85IMG that didn't include hboot or recovery....but I can't seem to move it off my pc

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> I PM'd him a while back on it. He says he isn't going to post on here anymore because he doesn't like certain people...
> 
> 
> @BD ruu to stock?
> ...

Click to collapse



It's me he doesn't like. I called him a hypocrite. (hint: he was acting like one, I called him on it)
Too bad for milad

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I PM'd him a while back on it. He says he isn't going to post on here anymore because he doesn't like certain people...
> 
> 
> @BD ruu to stock?
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahh, so he's being immature. Nice.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 3, 2012)

'Evening 
Unlucky Bridget, Does this men you'll need it replaced? 

Wait.. Is that rr I see? Long time no post?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Evening
> Unlucky Bridget, Does this men you'll need it replaced?
> 
> Wait.. Is that rr I see? Long time no post?

Click to collapse



Probably. Warranty replacement here I come..... 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------

Also, hi maxey. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Probably. Warranty replacement here I come.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Sep 3, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Watch out. BD got bricks to throw. And now real bricks.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 3, 2012)

I ain't scared! Bring it ON!


----------



## boborone (Sep 3, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I ain't scared! Bring it ON!

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 3, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Ahh, so he's being immature. Nice.

Click to collapse



Well one of his last posts was in the confession thread saying he wanted to kill himself.  Maybe...just maybe....

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 3, 2012)

Saaaafe!

@BD, I think you sent Milad over the edge


----------



## obsidianchao (Sep 3, 2012)

Bridget don't take **** from no one. Bang bang.

We were actually just talking about Milad in the IRC. I believe twitch described him as having the intelligence and maturity of the average teenage girl.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## trell959 (Sep 3, 2012)

Happy Labor day.

Hey Obsidian, aren't you class of 13?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi all. I still aint got nothing to say really
I plead the 5th every chance I get
Its just better that way
But I gotta drive by, honk and wave
Cause I love OT like I love my hood

Edit: I'm class of 13 if you count it 12 + 1


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 3, 2012)

Class of :gulp: 94.



Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Class of :gulp: 94.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



class of 02


----------



## trell959 (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow... I bet we seem like a bunch of kids lol

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 3, 2012)

Class of 09


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Wow... I bet we seem like a bunch of kids lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Seem?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 3, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Seem?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse





I've said this before and I'll say it again: I'm not a kid. I have pubic hair.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 3, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Seem?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse





trell959 said:


> I've said this before and I'll say it again: I'm not a kid. I have pubic hair.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hahaha lulz


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Wow... I bet we seem like a bunch of kids lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Class of 12

Sent from a nexus of a far away galaxy.


----------



## boborone (Sep 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I've said this before and I'll say it again: I'm not a kid. I have pubic hair.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I had pubes at 9, started shaving my face on a daily basis at 10. Does that mean I wasn't a kid?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 3, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I ain't scared! Bring it ON!

Click to collapse









Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> I had pubes at 9, started shaving my face on a daily basis at 10. Does that mean I wasn't a kid?

Click to collapse



The same goes for me lol. My voice is a little on the higher side though.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The same goes for me lol. My voice is a little on the higher side though.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So was Michael Jacksons...he is legend!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So was Michael Jacksons...he is legend!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



eh hem


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So was Michael Jacksons...he is legend!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse


----------



## trell959 (Sep 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So was Michael Jacksons...he is legend!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Eh, not that high 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## watt9493 (Sep 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The same goes for me lol. My voice is a little on the higher side though.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dude, when I first called you I was like the f?

Sent from a nexus of a far away galaxy.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> eh hem

Click to collapse



MJ is way cooler than Will Smith.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Eh, not that high
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Trell can you get and apk for me that is compatible with your note that is free on the market?

Called: Colors! 

Would like to have it on my 10.1 

---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------

Last day of the weekend and I have done some of my hw. Time to have my final 2 beers!


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 3, 2012)

What should I make for dinner?
A) steak fajitas
B) dijon rosemary pork
C) nothing... order in

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> What should I make for dinner?
> A) steak fajitas
> B) dijon rosemary pork
> C) nothing... order in
> ...

Click to collapse



d) make sparky cook


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> d) make sparky cook

Click to collapse



He's only good at italian food. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> What should I make for dinner?
> A) steak fajitas
> B) dijon rosemary pork
> C) nothing... order in
> ...

Click to collapse



A)


----------



## boborone (Sep 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He's only good at italian food.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



u no like italian

make chicken fried steak










Welcome to Texas LordM


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Welcome to Texas LordM

Click to collapse



You just gave me a heart attack


----------



## boborone (Sep 3, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You just gave me a heart attack

Click to collapse



http://www.bigtex.com/sft/Nav/foodinformation.asp


----------



## trell959 (Sep 3, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Trell can you get and apk for me that is compatible with your note that is free on the market?
> 
> Called: Colors!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will post it when I get home.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 4, 2012)

Just watched the mid-season finale of Breaking Bad. I WANT MORE! This has to be one of the best shows _ever_.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Just watched the mid-season finale of Breaking Bad. I WANT MORE! This has to be one of the best shows _ever_.

Click to collapse



So are you going to post now about how Emma Watson and Ariana Grande are the hottest ever?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Just watched the mid-season finale of Breaking Bad. I WANT MORE! This has to be one of the best shows _ever_.

Click to collapse



ME TOO!!!! 

I watched it yesterday tho 

I want more breaking bad too but with all the good shows premiering in the next 2 months I can wait:

1.Modern Family
2.New Girl
3. Park and Rec
4. How I Met Your Mother
5. Shark Tank
6. Bob's Burgers
7.Dexter
8. 30 Rock
9.Jersey Shore
10. Always sunny
11. American Horror Story
12. The walking dead
13. Continuation of south park

So many shows coming I am sure breaking bad will be here before you know it!!

Then californication in december


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> So are you going to post now about how Emma Watson and Ariana Grande are the hottest ever?

Click to collapse



Emma Watson? Please.





davidrules7778 said:


> ME TOO!!!!
> 
> I watched it yesterday tho
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jersey Shore? Oh David...

Btw, why do you still have this username? I said you should have PMed Mike!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Emma Watson? Please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's just the typical internet argument -_-
I don't even like her, she's too mainstream


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> It's just the typical internet argument -_-
> I don't even like her, she's too mainstream

Click to collapse



Hipster alert!

Kidding. I'm in the same boat as you. I have no idea why everyone are into her.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Hipster alert!
> 
> Kidding. I'm in the same boat as you. I have no idea why everyone are into her.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



*back into creeper mode*
good night


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 4, 2012)

Alrighty! Nighty night!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Emma Watson? Please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will if I don't get anything back by tomorrow. Also I like watching that when drunk 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I will if I don't get anything back by tomorrow. Also I like watching that when drunk
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ME TOO!!!!
> 
> I watched it yesterday tho
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1)Haven't seen it.
2)Didn't like it.
3)Didn't like it.
4)AWESOME
5)Haven't seen it.
6)Haven't seen it.
7)Not bad.
8)Couldn't stand it.
9)What the hell is wrong with you 
10)Haven't seen it.
11)Pretty good actually.
12)Apparently I look like someone from that show, but I haven't seen it.
13)Used to be great but then it got boring a couple years back.

Anyways, hey everyone


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 4, 2012)

Fine, i'm also in on this "game". (i'm bored)

1) Modern Family - Awesome
2) New Girl - Cool
3) Park & Rec - Too early to tell, haven't watched that many episodes yet
4) HIMYM - Awesome
5) Shark Tank - Never seen it
6) Bob's Burgers - Never seen it
7) Dexter - Haven't really followed it
8) 30 Rock - Awesome
9) Jersey Shore - NO
10) Always Sunny - Haven't watched that many episodes of it. Looks good.
11) AHS - It's OK
12) The Walking Dead - Awesome
13) South Park - Used to be great, but it's getting worse for each new episode.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey David, the app is in the Samsung app store?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey David, the app is in the Samsung app store?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its in the play store called colors!

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> Its in the play store called colors!
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



BTW I am not yelling it is called colors with and exclamation mark 

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Sep 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Its in the play store called colors!
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't see it 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I don't see it
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hmm let me link it hold on..

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------

Here click this and goto the play store: 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.collectingsmiles.colorsnote&hl=en
Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

Ugh! Downloading this latest PA rom for my S2 is taken the mick.
Damn slow internet speeds D:

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Ugh! Downloading this latest PA rom for my S2 is taken the mick.
> Damn slow internet speeds D:
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!

Click to collapse



Sucks for u I have 32mb down and 13 up 

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Sep 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hmm let me link it hold on..
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay I'll pm it to you right now.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Sucks for u I have 32mb down and 13 up
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Sshh! 
I always get crap speeds in my house because I'm on Three :/
And I'm tethering the S2 off my Xperia to get this download done.
The file is 144mb and it's took 15 mins to get to 51%

This ain't cool 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Okay I'll pm it to you right now.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Great thanks!! 

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Sep 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Great thanks!!
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I guess you can't attach anything through PM so here it is  Sorry it took so long!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I guess you can't attach anything through PM so here it is  Sorry it took so long!

Click to collapse



Awesome dude it is pretty sweet !! Thanks!!

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 4, 2012)

Cracking my first beer in four nights, then off to the new house to paint!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Awesome dude it is pretty sweet !! Thanks!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey David, wasn't I the one that convinced you to get a Note 10.1 instead of a Nexus 7?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

I got those downloads done 

Bad news - I've buggered something up along the way 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey David, wasn't I the one that convinced you to get a Note 10.1 instead of a Nexus 7?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No  I wanted a regular note since it came out but because it wasn't on my carrier, I waited for the note 10.1 cause I was getting ready to biy a tablet and wanted something with stand out stats. I never wanted the nexus 7 as I have a galaxy nexus , 

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Sep 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> No  I wanted a regular note since it came out but because it wasn't on my carrier, I waited for the note 10.1 cause I was getting ready to biy a tablet and wanted something with stand out stats. I never wanted the nexus 7 as I have a galaxy nexus ,
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Mhmm. I know I hinted someone off to the Note 10.1. I'm saving up for the Note 2 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Mhmm. I know I hinted someone off to the Note 10.1. I'm saving up for the Note 2
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well the hinting part yes but I never really wanted the nexus 7 

Note 2 is sweet just like my 10.1 but smaller screen  hopefully we will get jelly bean with all those features on the note 2 .

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Sep 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well the hinting part yes but I never really wanted the nexus 7
> 
> Note 2 is sweet just like my 10.1 but smaller screen  hopefully we will get jelly bean with all those features on the note 2 .
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Hopefully! Shouldn't take to long either. At the unveiling if the Note 2, they gave a "Very soon" for the Note

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hopefully! Shouldn't take to long either. At the unveiling if the Note 2, they gave a "Very soon" for the Note
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's good 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 4, 2012)

So glad to be well again.  Over the flu, and drinking a Stone.  Its where I need to be.

And this certainly brought back some memories of when Eden was 3.
http://vimeo.com/m/7717242

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hopefully! Shouldn't take to long either. At the unveiling if the Note 2, they gave a "Very soon" for the Note
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Note 2 looks awesome ! Like the multi tasking thing where you can watch a video in a pop up 

Also glad your better Skinny  morning 
Also nice video 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

Morning everyone. 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 4, 2012)

Sup Dex 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup Dex
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm leaving home to go study in the universitys library.. and the worst thing is that I can't get my coffee in there 
They only allow water in, so that if an accident happens with a book, it will be recoverable 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I'm leaving home to go study in the universitys library.. and the worst thing is that I can't get my coffee in there
> They only allow water in, so that if an accident happens with a book, it will be recoverable
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Lol  that sucks xD unlucky 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lol  that sucks xD unlucky
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yeah.. 

also, take a look at the portal
we have been eliminated once again. The thread has been dead for 2 days 
is there anyone else in here who wants to keep this alive? It looks like I can't stay off a couple of days and leave you alone.. I'll find the thread in the 3rd page again. Mafia, I am dissapoint.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bunch of letdowns 
Wait...what?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> yeah..
> 
> also, take a look at the portal
> we have been eliminated once again. The thread has been dead for 2 days
> is there anyone else in here who wants to keep this alive? It looks like I can't stay off a couple of days and leave you alone.. I'll find the thread in the 3rd page again. Mafia, I am dissapoint.

Click to collapse



 spam tonight ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Bunch of letdowns
> Wait...what?

Click to collapse



Biggest let down is that kidcarter.. psh... 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> spam tonight ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've heard of that kid. He seems a bit annoying but I don't mind because he hasn't got a 93 after his name


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I've heard of that kid. He seems a bit annoying but I don't mind because he hasn't got a 93 after his name

Click to collapse



Dammit XD


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 4, 2012)

Morning.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 4, 2012)

Morning

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm NEVER buying another phone WITHOUT an External SDCard. Never.
I was unable to transfer the PH85IMG to the SDCard while in my PC. 
I WAS able to transfer it to the SDCard in my SGSIII though. I then put that card in the Amaze....booted into HBOOT....
AND TA-DA! The Amaze is back!
Whee! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm NEVER buying another phone WITHOUT an External SDCard. Never.
> I was unable to transfer the PH85IMG to the SDCard while in my PC.
> I WAS able to transfer it to the SDCard in my SGSIII though. I then put that card in the Amaze....booted into HBOOT....
> AND TA-DA! The Amaze is back!
> ...

Click to collapse



You could had made this a loooot easier if you pinged me BD  I maintain a whole team of HTC experts that can help you in real time 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> You could had made this a loooot easier if you pinged me BD  I maintain a whole team of HTC experts that can help you in real time
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



I know. I thought about pm'ing you. I just figured you get bombarded by pm's from a ton of people and I knew I could solve this myself

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I know. I thought about pm'ing you. I just figured you get bombarded by pm's from a ton of people and I knew I could solve this myself
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Its not a big deal.. and of course, Mafia gets always first priority  glad you did it 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 4, 2012)

Now I just have to root again. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 AM ----------

Rooted. :beer:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

I dont know how, but I ended up on a Special Fried Rice link..


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I dont know how, but I ended up on a Special Fried Rice link..

Click to collapse



Special fried rice??
Nao Moon-Doggie haz a hungry. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Special fried rice??
> Nao Moon-Doggie haz a hungry.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



just DONT google it


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> just DONT google it

Click to collapse



Why not? I just did.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Why not? I just did.

Click to collapse



* ahem 


http://www.specialfriedrice.net/


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> * ahem
> 
> 
> http://www.specialfriedrice.net/

Click to collapse



What the FUUUU did you just link?


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What the FUUUU did you just link?

Click to collapse



don't ask. I accidentally got there


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

That's a weird fetish you've got there Dex :what:


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah, Dex is a freak with freaky fetishes


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> just DONT google it

Click to collapse



Good advice. I ALWAYS listen to The Don. 






LordManhattan said:


> Why not? I just did.

Click to collapse



Cuz you're ummmm......fearless? 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yeah, Dex is a freak with freaky fetishes

Click to collapse



well, it was a "shocking website contest"...
while others were linking to 2girls1cup, meatspin etc, I threw in that one...

heh, I won


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

It must be somewhat comforting, to the people that kinda stuff happens to, to know that somewhere in the world, someone's getting the jollies off it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> * ahem
> 
> 
> http://www.specialfriedrice.net/

Click to collapse



You should of put a *NSFW *on that  

YIKES!! That is worse then the old bad links like lemonparty,church of fudge, etc..  


Anyway morning to everyone.

Short work week!! F UCK ya!!


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> You should of put a *NSFW *on that
> 
> YIKES!! That is worse then the old bad links like lemonparty,church of fudge, etc..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



did I say click it?
thats why its in a hide tag


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> did I say click it?
> thats why its in a hide tag

Click to collapse



Still  I thought it was going to be rice recipe  LULZ

Anyway never going to see straight again


----------



## trell959 (Sep 4, 2012)

Sup guys. Didn't go to school today 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sup guys. Didn't go to school today
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hey trell! I advise you to NOT take a look at the post31118571 and NOT click the link
LM says its NSFW


----------



## trell959 (Sep 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hey trell! I advise you to NOT take a look at the post31118571 and NOT click the link
> LM says its NSFW

Click to collapse



I guess I'll go click...

EDIT: hahahaha. I've seen that in health class 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sup guys. Didn't go to school today
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey trell 

Y U NO GOTO SCHOOL?!?!? 

Also yes listen to dex me and everyone else that is no blinded.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I guess I'll go click...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



dont say I didnt warn you


----------



## trell959 (Sep 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey trell
> 
> Y U NO GOTO SCHOOL?!?!?
> 
> Also yes listen to dex me and everyone else that is no blinded.

Click to collapse



Because my window on my car won't roll up and I don't want to leave my window down at school  I'm working on it now

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Because my window on my car won't roll up and I don't want to leave my window down at school  I'm working on it now
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



LOL there was days I was late to school cause my car got egged and had to take it to the car wash LOL

This week is going to be a good week  4 days of work and get paid and no pain in the ass bills.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL there was days I was late to school cause my car got egged and had to take it to the car wash LOL
> 
> This week is going to be a good week  4 days of work and get paid and no pain in the ass bills.

Click to collapse



Lol eggs are the worse 
I'll be offline for a couple of hours.. I bet you won't make 5 pages. Prove  me wrong 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Lol eggs are the worse
> I'll be offline for a couple of hours.. I bet you won't make 5 pages. Prove  me wrong
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Its just me online, so Its impossible..   If posts didn't merge then It would be doable


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Its just me online, so Its impossible..   If posts didn't merge then It would be doable

Click to collapse



Que pasa David? :cyclops:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 4, 2012)

So at&t agreed to allow me to use my wife's upgrade, so now I just need to find someone to buy my gs2 with a cracked screen 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice  What phone you going for? But also http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/04/htc-upcoming-event/


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Que pasa David? :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Neither svetius or mike has got back to me on my username change


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 4, 2012)

:silly:


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Neither svetius or mike has got back to me on my username change

Click to collapse



pm me you new user name and I will take care of it mate :highfive:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> pm me you new user name and I will take care of it mate :highfive:

Click to collapse



Done.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Sep 4, 2012)

Let's just wait


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Let's just wait

Click to collapse



I am tired of waiting!

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice  What phone you going for? But also http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/04/htc-upcoming-event/

Click to collapse



S3...shame it doesn't come in black, but whatever.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey it changed !!!










Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> S3...shame it doesn't come in black, but whatever.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Isn't that one of the new colours ?

But nice man 

Edit : http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/47108/samsung-galaxy-s3-nature-colours

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey it changed !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya I can tell if it changes or not 

But i clicked the show content anyway to see what you posted 

Also Hello Skinny and late hello to max and M_T_M


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya I can tell if it changes or not
> 
> But i clicked the show content anyway to see what you posted
> 
> Also Hello Skinny and late hello to max and M_T_M

Click to collapse






        You can't resist the hide button can you 




Late hello to you also xD 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> You can't resist the hide button can you
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope LOL


----------



## trell959 (Sep 4, 2012)

Tired trell is tired.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Tired trell is tired.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Roaches again? or a rogue bug?  :silly:


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 4, 2012)

Yoyoma!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Sep 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Hiddencontentception


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 4, 2012)

Lmao at the duck picture 


Hey tell and LM 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

It changed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: :victory::victory::victory::victory:


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/--aIwl_yZg6E/TkLDKxaAGbI/AAAAAAAABPg/PX4c3xpF3iQ/s1600/Spam%2Btime.png
> 
> [IMG]http://saturdaybriefing.outrigger.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/spamlogo.jpg
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Worst spamming ever. Real spamming would be to post one pic at a time.

Click to collapse



Whatever 

YAY NEW NAME!!! :laugh:

---------- Post added at 01:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 PM ----------

I now decided I don't like the david on it, it is too long, hopefully mike doesn't bite my head off for asking another change.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 4, 2012)

Who's this Beer chameleon noob 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Who's this Beer chameleon noob
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I don't know he has no right to be in this thread!!


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 4, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Who's this Beer chameleon noob
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ask him to evacuate the premises as he a noob nao


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Ask him to evacuate the premises as he a noob nao

Click to collapse



Hey thank you for the help on the change, do u think you can get them to remove the david, it looks too long with it and out of place


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 4, 2012)

BeerChameleonDavid said:


> Hey thank you for the help on the change, do u think you can get them to remove the david, it looks too long with it and out of place

Click to collapse



Fussy noob


Also.. gnight guys 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

We have a newbie here??  Cool 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 4, 2012)

BeerChameleonDavid said:


> Hey thank you for the help on the change, do u think you can get them to remove the david, it looks too long with it and out of place

Click to collapse



*sigh*


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

Google blocked me from search 




Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> *sigh*

Click to collapse



Sorry  if its not possible then I will just get used to it... 


Thank you mike!!!!

I won't bug anyone ever again for a long time


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So at&t agreed to allow me to use my wife's upgrade, so now I just need to find someone to buy my gs2 with a cracked screen
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Send it to me 

Sent from a nexus of a far away galaxy.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sorry  if its not possible then I will just get used to it...
> 
> 
> Thank you mike!!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



have I earned some respect from you now you troll?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> have I earned some respect from you now you troll?

Click to collapse



We have an agreement remember 

Also one of these days you should come down here and have a sonoran dog, I know about the stupid law but still..


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> We have an agreement remember
> 
> Also one of these days you should come down here and have a sonoran dog, I know about the stupid law but still..

Click to collapse



I crave those stupid hot-dogs so much!! 

Also...agreement FTW!!! :victory:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I crave those stupid hot-dogs so much!!
> 
> Also...agreement FTW!!! :victory:

Click to collapse



Where do u currently live? What state?  Or do u live in the United Nations? 

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> Google blocked me from search
> 
> View attachment 1302574
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Sucks man..

Hey can you change my name in the OP 

PLEASE?? With a cherry on top?


----------



## trell959 (Sep 4, 2012)

Can't figure out what's wrong with my window, so I'm just going to call it a bad motor.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Where do u currently live? What state?  Or do u live in the United Nations?

Click to collapse



Let just say that I could be there in about 15 hours is I really felt like it :silly:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Let just say that I could be there in about 15 hours is I really felt like it :silly:

Click to collapse



Driving or flying? :silly:


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Driving or flying? :silly:

Click to collapse



Both :cyclops:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Both :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Makes no sense 

Oh well no sonoran dogs for you


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Sep 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Makes no sense
> 
> Oh well no sonoran dogs for you

Click to collapse



Driving


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Driving

Click to collapse



Hmm..

Let me think..


----------



## boborone (Sep 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Can't figure out what's wrong with my window, so I'm just going to call it a bad motor.

Click to collapse



Maybe a loose nut behind the wheel?


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hmm..
> 
> Let me think..

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



You will be waiting for a long time as I am busy at work


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You will be waiting for a long time as I am busy at work

Click to collapse



Alright! I'll make some popcorn and wait! :laugh:


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 4, 2012)

Meh

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 4, 2012)

Meh.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

bleh


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 4, 2012)

Bacooon


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Bacooon

Click to collapse



Racooon?


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Racooon?

Click to collapse



typhoon?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> typhoon?

Click to collapse



Salooon?


----------



## boborone (Sep 4, 2012)

Macaroon


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> Macaroon

Click to collapse



Baboon?


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Baboon?

Click to collapse



All the vital-mines is beginning to sozzle in chewn and the hormonies to clingleclangle, fudgem, kates and eaps and naboc and erics and oinnos on kingclud.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2012)

The surface area of an average-sized brick is 79 cm squared.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 5, 2012)

Shall I compare thee to a summer's day?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

Bored, what should I do? ​


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2012)

So quoord systems limited (the makers of tapatalk) STILL have not responded to my email to allow me to download that stupid add on that allows unlimited photo sharing through tapatalk and I already paid for it. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2012)

Topless men were banned from the beaches of Atlantic City in New Jersey because the city didn’t want “gorillas on our beaches.” It wasn’t until 1937 when men finally won the right to wear just swimming shorts without a shirt.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Topless men were banned from the beaches of Atlantic City in New Jersey because the city didn’t want “gorillas on our beaches.” It wasn’t until 1937 when men finally won the right to wear just swimming shorts without a shirt.

Click to collapse



Poor Gorillas ​


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Poor Gorillas ​

Click to collapse



Egyptians called Mars the “the backward traveler” because Mars appeared to move backwards through the zodiac every 25.7 months.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Egyptians called Mars the “the backward traveler” because Mars appeared to move backwards through the zodiac every 25.7 months.

Click to collapse



Why do I feel like I am in class


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Why do I feel like I am in class

Click to collapse



The movie to hit $100 million the fastest was The Twilight Saga: New Moon (2009).


What appears as random bursts of light when people hit their heads is actually caused by a jolt to the brain cells responsible for vision. Stars most often appear following a blow to the back of the head because that is the location of the visual cortex.

WWI was the catalyst that transformed Russia into the Union of the Soviet Socialist Republic (USSR). It was the creation of the world’s first communist state and ushered in a new phase in world history.�Historians note that this was the most startling and important consequence of WWI.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2012)

yes, I'm bored and I'm searching random facts


Gold is edible. Some Asian countries put gold in fruit, jelly snacks, coffee, and tea. Since at least the 1500s, Europeans have been putting gold leaf in bottles of liquor, such as Danziger Goldwasser and Goldschlager. Some Native American tribes believed consuming gold could allow humans to levitate.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> yes, I'm bored and I'm searching random facts
> 
> 
> Gold is edible. Some Asian countries put gold in fruit, jelly snacks, coffee, and tea. Since at least the 1500s, Europeans have been putting gold leaf in bottles of liquor, such as Danziger Goldwasser and Goldschlager. Some Native American tribes believed consuming gold could allow humans to levitate.

Click to collapse



Fix my name in the OP if you are bored


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Fix my name in the OP if you are bored

Click to collapse



Nearly 7,000 Nepali girls as young as nine years old are sold every year into India’s red-light district—or 200,000 in the last decade. Ten thousand children between the ages of six and 14 are in Sri Lanka brothels.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Nearly 7,000 Nepali girls as young as nine years old are sold every year into India’s red-light district—or 200,000 in the last decade. Ten thousand children between the ages of six and 14 are in Sri Lanka brothels.

Click to collapse



Interesting 


EDIT NVRMIND LOL

---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------

GOOD BYE DAVIDRULES! May he rest in peace.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hurricane names are chosen from a list selected by the World Meteorological Organization. There are six separate lists for Atlantic hurricanes, with one list used each year. Each list is repeated every 7th year. However, officials retire names of hurricanes that have caused a great deal of damage or death. Retired names include Andrew, Camille, Bob, Fran, Katrina, and Hugo.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2012)

Snowflake won't take her medicine.
Everyone encourage snowflake to take it. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake won't take her medicine.
> Everyone encourage snowflake to take it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Be a good girl and take it. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Be a good girl and take it.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I showed her your post. She hissed at me.  
(yes, cockatiels can hiss....sounds just like a cat :what: )
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2012)

Medicine. Tutti fruiti flavor. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Be a good girl and take it.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Hey Jase 

Notice anything different


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey Jase
> 
> Notice anything different

Click to collapse



GTFO n00b.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> GTFO n00b.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



NO!!


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2012)

Still didn't take it. :banghead::banghead:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 5, 2012)

Sup guys? I am sending through my Xbox


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> sup guys? I am sending through my Xbox

Click to collapse



How?

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> How?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I signed up for the beta and got the update early 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> How?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What are you doing in here noob


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> What are you doing in here noob

Click to collapse



I am not a noob  *crying and runs away

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I am not a noob  *crying and runs away
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Hehe David's a noob :beer:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I signed up for the beta and got the update early
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What beta is it for?

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2012)

Rosemary Dijon pork chops for dinner work roasted red potatoes. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hate when my house runs out of the only food I like

Sent from a nexus of a far away galaxy.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Hate when my house runs out of the only food I like
> 
> Sent from a nexus of a far away galaxy.

Click to collapse



-__-

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## trell959 (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What beta is it for?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Internet explorer and some other stuff.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> -__-
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Make me dinner!

Sent from a nexus of a far away galaxy.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Make me dinner!
> 
> Sent from a nexus of a far away galaxy.

Click to collapse



Ok.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thank you. Overnight it mkay? I'm going sleepy

Sent from a nexus of a far away galaxy.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Thank you. Overnight it mkay? I'm going sleepy
> 
> Sent from a nexus of a far away galaxy.

Click to collapse



K. Night

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Thank you. Overnight it mkay? I'm going sleepy
> 
> Sent from a nexus of a far away galaxy.

Click to collapse



It's only what, 10 there? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It's only what, 10 there?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



22:24 to be exact
(10:26pm now) 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> 22:24 to be exact
> (10:26pm now)
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



7:34 here. 

Or 19:34 if you want to get technical

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 5, 2012)

Good Night, Good night! Parting is such sweet sorrow, that I shall say good night till it be morrow.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Good Night, Good night! Parting is such sweet sorrow, that I shall say good night till it be morrow.

Click to collapse



Night LM.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> 7:34 here.
> 
> Or 19:34 if you want to get technical
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I only use military time. It's easier for me. (I'm weird like that) 
I'm trying to decide whether Ishould have a cup of tea before I goto sleep....
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## obsidianchao (Sep 5, 2012)

School tomorrow. Mind is filled with constant anxiety and problems right now, but my mom hid the medication and I really don't want to ask for it (because then there's a slurry of whys and hows and sh*t)

I'm a f*cking mess. Pillow's soaked, still sobbing, can't get a damn grip on myself. Life is wonderful! Yay!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2012)

Great. Those idiot n00bs in the One X forums have all but driven Faux out. 
At least he still has a SGSIII (TMOUS)
Sigh.
The device forums are going downhill faster and faster by the day. 
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 5, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Hey guys. I just noticed something that i feel should be changed. Let the community know if you feel that task650's 'Recognized Developer' status should be restored in this poll.

Click to collapse



Ehh. Task was a great dev for the i777. But consequences are consequences. If they did it for task, they'd have to do it for other people with the same scenario.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 5, 2012)

Dude was a Bad Ass






And they made a movie using him






Ok movie. Has some good parts. Pretty cheesy. But I dig B movies and independent films.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 5, 2012)

Why am I still awake :sly:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 5, 2012)

Because its morning 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Because its morning
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



And a chilly morning at that 

Oh yay! I'm not the mafia noob now BCs here


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2012)

Morning


----------



## obsidianchao (Sep 5, 2012)

Morning, Mafia. Start my last year of high school today. Yay. Also, Foxfi is pretty cool, man. Unrooted tether is chill. No more blocked internet on my tablet at school. Whoo.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2012)

Morning. I may just go back to sleep....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Sep 5, 2012)

Morning everyone !


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 5, 2012)

Afternoon everyone 

I've now got Jellybean on my S2 as of yesterday 
I was thinking of getting it on my Xperia as well but apparently it's not too stable as of yet.
Not surprising considering it's not long been supported by AOSP though 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## rahulhnair (Sep 5, 2012)

good evening mateys


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2012)

rahulhnair said:


> good evening mateys

Click to collapse



GTFO.
Thank you, the management.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> GTFO.
> Thank you, the management.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well said 
Also kinda ironic how the cleverbot's favorite website is Google, yet it couldn't be arsed to Google the answer


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well said
> Also kinda ironic how the cleverbot's favorite website is Google, yet it couldn't be arsed to Google the answer

Click to collapse



How are you KC?

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> How are you KC?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm good thanks BD. Just kinda overdosing on Monster 

How about yourself?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm good thanks BD. Just kinda overdosing on Monster
> 
> How about yourself?

Click to collapse



I'm good. Watching Snowflake  climbing around her cage  (with a little difficulty  )
Oh, and drinking coffee. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm good. Watching Snowflake  climbing around her cage  (with a little difficulty  )
> Oh, and drinking coffee.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



At least she's trying to get herself better though 
Coffee ftw, but only when I'm out of monster lol


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> At least she's trying to get herself better though
> Coffee ftw, but only when I'm out of monster lol

Click to collapse



She's a good little bird. I wish She'd take her medicine without a fight...but I guess you can't have everything. 
How's Jellybean on the S2
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> She's a good little bird. I wish She'd take her medicine without a fight...but I guess you can't have everything.
> How's Jellybean on the S2
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah that's true, but at least she's trying to help herself in other ways though, so it's not all bad.

It's pretty good to be honest. Haven't noticed huge changes yet but it is brilliantly smooth to use in general.
Only thing I don't like is the huge notification bar D:





That's just horrible :thumbdown:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah that's true, but at least she's trying to help herself in other ways though, so it's not all bad.
> 
> It's pretty good to be honest. Haven't noticed huge changes yet but it is brilliantly smooth to use in general.
> Only thing I don't like is the huge notification bar D:
> ...

Click to collapse



Stock DPI?


Oh, and g'morning from classy San Diego.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Stock DPI?
> 
> 
> Oh, and g'morning from classy San Diego.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah. I'll have to have a lil look to see if I can change it through my settings somewhere.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 5, 2012)

You'll have to change the system UI DPI. But i'm assuming you're running CM10 or a CM10 based build, and CM10 is _not_ built for DPI changes. You can change it, but it'll most certainly **** up something else.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 5, 2012)

Running paranoidandroid, so yeah.
I guess I'll just have to get used to it then


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Running paranoidandroid, so yeah.
> I guess I'll just have to get used to it then

Click to collapse



It's no problem changing it on PA since it's built for doing just that. Go to the PA Settings and lower the System UI DPI. Note that this will also affect other elements.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 5, 2012)

This is all that I do this period...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> This is all that I do this period...

Click to collapse



Mmm...look that those stems.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

Morning mafia! How is everyone?

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 5, 2012)

Sup...11 days of being sick.  Somehow, I'm taking care of business.  You?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sup...11 days of being sick.  Somehow, I'm taking care of business.  You?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse




On day 4 of having a cold or something, I have a cough and a running nose. I hope it goes away its annoying!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> On day 4 of having a cold or something, I have a cough and a running nose. I hope it goes away its annoying!!

Click to collapse



Sorry man.  It sucks so bad.  Now what I have is a strange pulsating sharp pain in the back of my head that makes ma wanna break something every time it happens.

I just took a few ibuprofens hoping it'll go away.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sorry man.  It sucks so bad.  Now what I have is a strange pulsating sharp pain in the back of my head that makes ma wanna break something every time it happens.
> 
> I just took a few ibuprofens hoping it'll go away.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I get those sometimes in my neck


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I get those sometimes in my neck

Click to collapse



You troll....those are not strange pulsations on your neck...is da police beating you silly after one of your many drinking parties :silly: 

Also...good morning trolls and trollerinas :cyclops:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You troll....those are not strange pulsations on your neck...is da police beating you silly after one of your many drinking parties :silly:
> 
> Also...good morning trolls and trollerinas :cyclops:

Click to collapse



LOL

No beatings by cops here:

I have been thrown out of a concert tho 
And talked to cops completely sh*t faced 

Yet still have nothing on my record besides speeding tickets


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sorry man.  It sucks so bad.  Now what I have is a strange pulsating sharp pain in the back of my head that makes ma wanna break something every time it happens.
> 
> I just took a few ibuprofens hoping it'll go away.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



It's probably the hantavirus from Yosemite. You'll die a slow and painful death. May you rest in peace! Mafia, be nice to Skinny. He's dying.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> It's probably the hantavirus from Yosemite. You'll die a slow and painful death. May you rest in peace! Mafia, be nice to Skinny. He's dying.

Click to collapse



Ok will do, not like I am an ass to him ever 

So since I am not being mean to him, all his hate goes to you?


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ok will do, not like I am an ass to him ever
> 
> So since I am not being mean to him, all his hate goes to you?

Click to collapse



That's totally fine. Give me your best shot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> That's totally fine. Give me your best shot.

Click to collapse



meh, I am bad at insults


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> meh, I am bad at insults

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

Bacon!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2012)

Whee!

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 5, 2012)

BANG!

Successful troll is successful


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> It's probably the hantavirus from Yosemite. You'll die a slow and painful death. May you rest in peace! Mafia, be nice to Skinny. He's dying.

Click to collapse



Well not like that changes anything.  I still go down with a Stone in my hand.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2012)

BTW....I haz UNLIMITED (no throttle, no overages) DATA on my line with the SGSIII.  (and I don't have to deal with Sprint's crappy speeds either  )
(I kept the 5GB with Mobile HotSpot on the Amaze...)
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> BTW....I haz UNLIMITED (no throttle, no overages) DATA on my line with the SGSIII.  (and I don't have to deal with Sprint's crappy speeds either  )
> (I kept the 5GB with Mobile HotSpot on the Amaze...)
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



What plan did you get?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> BTW....I haz UNLIMITED (no throttle, no overages) DATA on my line with the SGSIII.  (and I don't have to deal with Sprint's crappy speeds either  )
> (I kept the 5GB with Mobile HotSpot on the Amaze...)
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse








Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What plan did you get?

Click to collapse



Same minutes(1000) sms (unlimited) I just switched my SGSIII to the $30 unlimited (no 2GB, 5GB, 10GB throttles) data plan. I kept Sparky's $20 Android preferred data (5GB throttle) and the 5GB data with mobile hotspot on the Amaze... My bill didn't change.... Only the amount of data I can use on the SGSIII

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 PM ----------

Finally ￼

http://www.androidcentral.com/t-mobile-kicks-new-unlimited-data-plan

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Same minutes(1000) sms (unlimited) I just switched my SGSIII to the $30 unlimited (no 2GB, 5GB, 10GB throttles) data plan. I kept Sparky's $20 Android preferred data (5GB throttle) and the 5GB data with mobile hotspot on the Amaze... My bill didn't change.... Only the amount of data I can use on the SGSIII
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You sure its not throttled for 30 bucks a month?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You sure its not throttled for 30 bucks a month?

Click to collapse



Yes, I'm sure. Did you even read the link? 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------

Listen, the one thing I KNOW HOW TO DO is read and UNDERSTAND TOS and what I'm getting myself into. It's not throttled and it's all over any device forum with a T-mobile variant. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes, I'm sure. Did you even read the link?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Link wasn't there when I read it 

Also is it only 4g? So what if you are on 3g?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Link wasn't there when I read it
> 
> Also is it only 4g? So what if you are on 3g?

Click to collapse



T-mobile only haz HSPA+ which is 3.5G (whether they call it 4G or not) or EDGE. Only my One X haz EDGE and I'll get T-mobile's FAUX G on it when they enable 4G on their 1900mHz band around here. I suggest you do some reading on GSM technology and how it works. Being on CDMA for too long haz clouded your brain. 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> T-mobile only haz HSPA+ which is 3.5G (whether they call it 4G or not) or EDGE. Only my One X haz EDGE and I'll get T-mobile's FAUX G on it when they enable 4G on their 1900mHz band around here. I suggest you do some reading on GSM technology and how it works. Being on CDMA for too long haz clouded your brain.
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well I am saying if I go somewhere where I don't have 3.5 g or 4g whatever, and only edge , there is gotta be some cap for using that data.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well I am saying if I go somewhere where I don't have 3.5 g or 4g whatever, and only edge , there is gotta be some cap for using that data.

Click to collapse



One last time. 
NO CAPS, NO THROTTLE, NO OVERAGES. NONE. NADA. ZILCH.
Don't believe me. Go into the networking forum. There's at least three threads on this.
Also, if I am on EDGE I Am NOT roaming which is what I think you're actually talking about. T-mobile DOES have roaming caps but I'VE NEVER ROAMED ON T-MOBILE. NEVER. 
This is NOT Sprint we are taking about here. 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> One last time.
> NO CAPS, NO THROTTLE, NO OVERAGES. NONE. NADA. ZILCH.
> Don't believe me. Go into the networking forum. There's at least three threads on this.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ok, btw how fast is that edge speed?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ok, btw how fast is that edge speed?

Click to collapse



250-300kbps. I am rarely ever on EDGE. Only when I go visit my Dad. I have Sparky's Rezound for those times. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------

My entire area...where I live, work, drink, whatever is covered by HSPA+

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> 250-300kbps. I am rarely ever on EDGE. Only when I go visit my Dad. I have Sparky's Rezound for those times.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So about sprints 3g in shi - tty areas.

I bet I would get those speeds 80% of the time here if I switched to T-mobile. T-mobile is terrible here. My 2 other options are either At&t pretty good service and verizon both great however expensive!!


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 5, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

Probaly when my contract is up with sprint, I will have a good paying job and be done with school, I will switch to verizon on my own and not my dads plan. Or convince my dad to switch to verizon and still be off his plan.


----------



## jumbobombo (Sep 5, 2012)

Contributing to the 1month 1k posts 

Babydoll : my net speed is not even 1/4th of that 

- - Greetings From India


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm just going to leave this hear for your viewing entertainment. Just so you know this is not actually NSFW. Think about that after viewing.






Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I'm just going to leave this hear for your viewing entertainment. Just so you know this is not actually NSFW. Think about that after viewing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dafuq Did I just watch??


----------



## RcrdBrt (Sep 5, 2012)

Uhuhuh


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

Dead thread is dead 

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Dead thread is dead
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Tucsonian needs to get a job me thinks...or a hobby at least


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 5, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Tucsonian needs to get a job me thinks...or a hobby at least

Click to collapse



Tucsonian?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Tucsonian needs to get a job me thinks...or a hobby at least

Click to collapse



Well starting next week I won't be online in the morning at all  at work I am always on the computer and in between scans I have lots and lots of time for the internet 

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 5, 2012)

Mafia!

Who here knows how to build websites? I have an awesome idea for one.


----------



## boborone (Sep 5, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Mafia!
> 
> Who here knows how to build websites? I have an awesome idea for one.

Click to collapse



We don't need another porn site


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> We don't need another porn site

Click to collapse



It has nothing to do with porn.

Seriously anyone?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> We don't need another porn site

Click to collapse



We don't? 

Successful troll is successful


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 5, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> It has nothing to do with porn.
> 
> Seriously anyone?

Click to collapse



Ish.. 

What's the idea anyway ? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

OMG My amazon credit limit went from 1500 to 3100 

Like really. I am in no need to have that much credit on amazon 

I must have awesome credit LOL


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ish..
> 
> What's the idea anyway ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hit me on IRC.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> OMG My amazon credit limit went from 1500 to 3100
> 
> Like really. I am in no need to have that much credit on amazon
> 
> I must have awesome credit LOL

Click to collapse



You can give it to me? My birthday is next year. Just saying.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Sep 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You can give it to me? My birthday is next year. Just saying.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What a coincidence!!!!!!1111 Mine is too!1eleven!! Let's split it LM.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You can give it to me? My birthday is next year. Just saying.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse





boborone said:


> What a coincidence!!!!!!1111 Mine is too!1eleven!! Let's split it LM.

Click to collapse



What do you want from amazon? 1000 limit each :silly:


----------



## boborone (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What do you want from amazon? 1000 limit each :silly:

Click to collapse



I'd be happy with just this

http://www.amazon.com/Pentax-Sensor...TF8&colid=395A01S2QEY57&coliid=I1QJY8CQCLMVPD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'd be happy with just this
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Pentax-Sensor...TF8&colid=395A01S2QEY57&coliid=I1QJY8CQCLMVPD

Click to collapse



Done :silly:


----------



## boborone (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Done :silly:

Click to collapse



don't tease me

I want that thing so bad


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> don't tease me
> 
> I want that thing so bad

Click to collapse



Get amazon or best buy credit card with limit of that amount or 500
1. Buy
2. Get no interest 6 months
3. Pay off in 3
4.???
5. Profit!!!


----------



## boborone (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Get amazon or best buy credit card with limit of that amount or 500
> 1. Buy
> 2. Get no interest 6 months
> 3. Pay off in 3
> ...

Click to collapse



Between school and hospital bills, I have horrible credit. Even to where I can't get jobs at some places because of their credit checks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Between school and hospital bills, I have horrible credit. Even to where I can't get jobs at some places because of their credit checks.

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that 

Last time I got a letter about my credit it was 720 

850 is perfect but is hard to get it LOL


----------



## boborone (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sorry to hear that
> 
> Last time I got a letter about my credit it was 720
> 
> 850 is perfect but is hard to get it LOL

Click to collapse



Eh, keeps me honest. I have to pay cash for things. No borrowing for things I want


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What do you want from amazon? 1000 limit each :silly:

Click to collapse



THIS!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Eh, keeps me honest. I have to pay cash for things. No borrowing for things I want

Click to collapse



Well besides my main bank credit card I only have 2 and only use them if I can take advantage of financing. So If I order off amazon I always spend 150 at least so I can take advantage of the financing and pay that off easily in 3 months or less. Also boosting my credit score and never a late payment.

How I was able to buy my laptop,TV,Note 10.1, Ipod Touch,Old laptop, bunch of stuff from amazon and still no interest 

---------- Post added at 02:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 PM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> THIS!

Click to collapse



LULZ i can really buy that for you now with the money in my pocket if you want it. LOL


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LULZ i can really buy that for you now with the money in my pocket if you want it. LOL

Click to collapse



LOL, don't waste your money on that **** (literally)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> LOL, don't waste your money on that **** (literally)

Click to collapse



I won't  however I am thinking about buying that camera and taking tons of pictures with it and post them here


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 5, 2012)

Do it!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Do it!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



maybe

Check pm ..


----------



## boborone (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> maybe
> 
> Check pm ..

Click to collapse



For the record:

IPAs are horrible beer.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> For the record:
> 
> IPAs are horrible beer.

Click to collapse





HOW DARE YOU!!!!!!


----------



## boborone (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> HOW DARE YOU!!!!!!

Click to collapse



They might become good if you don't buy that camera and not post pics


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> They might become good if you don't buy that camera and not post pics

Click to collapse



EDIT...

---------- Post added at 04:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 PM ----------

There was no mafia activity today :crying::crying:

Mafia get on I have a proposal. PM will be sent out tomorrow


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

It is tomorrow where I am 

This thread's been quiet for a few days to be honest D:

Successful troll is successful


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

PM's sent

If I missed you with this special PM let me know and you will get one STAT!! 

---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 PM ----------

If you got a PM feel free to forward it to all Active Mafia Members, If you still haven't got one after forwarding then LET ME KNOW


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 6, 2012)

What's up guys

Sent from a nexus of a far away galaxy.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> What's up guys
> 
> Sent from a nexus of a far away galaxy.

Click to collapse



PM sent...

Almost forgot you


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

[URL ="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1872167"]These people[/URL] will never learn. Sigh!

Successful troll is successful


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

Bye guys off for the night, going to grab a 4 pack of AWESOME beer and relax, no GF home tonight!! 

Special PM's will continue through until the end of next week


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Bye guys off for the night, going to grab a 4 pack of AWESOME beer and relax, no GF home tonight!!
> 
> Special PM's will continue through until the end of next week

Click to collapse



Night noob 

Successful troll is successful


----------



## boborone (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> PM sent...
> 
> Almost forgot you

Click to collapse



No pm here


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> No pm here

Click to collapse



Sorry I will get to it first thing tomorrow 

IG2G


----------



## boborone (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sorry I will get to it first thing tomorrow
> 
> IG2G

Click to collapse



now


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> now

Click to collapse



When I get home

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------

All the PM's I could send today .. more info tomorrow 

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 6, 2012)

Trolling me is tired of trolling.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Trolling me is tired of trolling.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Then stop trolling me asshat

Sent from a nexus of a far away galaxy.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Then stop trolling me asshat
> 
> Sent from a nexus of a far away galaxy.

Click to collapse



I'm not trolling you. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Successful troll is successful

Nuff said


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I'm not trolling you.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse




Maybe he's trolling you... :screwy:






BeerChameleon said:


> PM's sent
> 
> If I missed you with this special PM let me know and you will get one STAT!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No PM here, you noob.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Maybe he's trolling you... :screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check in about a min 

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Maybe he's trolling you... :screwy:
> 
> 
> No PM here, you noob.
> ...

Click to collapse



Fired it your way 

Successful troll is successful

---------- Post added at 02:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 AM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Check in about a min
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



He'll have 2 nao 

Successful troll is successful


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Fired it your way
> 
> Successful troll is successful
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good  

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Good  BTW u sent him 2 copies right?
> You know
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



EDIT

Successful troll is successful


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Successful troll is successful

Click to collapse



Sounds good 

Also edit your post now!!! 

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sounds good
> 
> Also edit your post now!!!
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Edit what post? To say what? 

Successful troll is successful


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Edit what post? To say what?
> 
> Successful troll is successful

Click to collapse





Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bump

Sent from my Kindle Fire.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 6, 2012)

Good night people


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Night LM.

Someone send me a random pm please? And let me know in here when you've sent it.
I wanna see if it shows the in-app notif again this time.

Successful troll is successful


----------



## huggs (Sep 6, 2012)

sent


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

No notif shown this time 
They must defo by rolling it out or something though. Either that, or I'm trippin'

Successful troll is successful


----------



## The Archangel (Sep 6, 2012)

I've been here 2 years, still haven't figured this thread out. 

Someone care to explain?


----------



## boborone (Sep 6, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I've been here 2 years, still haven't figured this thread out.
> 
> Someone care to explain?

Click to collapse



ahhhh a fsm noob







---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------

pm sent to you kidcarter

NSFW


----------



## trell959 (Sep 6, 2012)

Someone entertain me. This econ homework is BS.


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 6, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I've been here 2 years, still haven't figured this thread out.
> 
> Someone care to explain?

Click to collapse



If you haven't yet, you never will. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> ahhhh a fsm noob
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You just had to step it up a level didn't ya bobo? Haha

Successful troll is successful


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I've been here 2 years, still haven't figured this thread out.
> 
> Someone care to explain?

Click to collapse



I know you a forum moderator but you aren't a senior so..

GTFO noob!!!


----------



## boborone (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You just had to step it up a level didn't ya bobo? Haha
> 
> Successful troll is successful

Click to collapse



haha you like the stream?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> haha you like the stream?

Click to collapse



It's running too slow on my phone. I might have to borrow my bros s3.

Successful troll is successful


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Night LM.
> 
> Someone send me a random pm please? And let me know in here when you've sent it.
> I wanna see if it shows the in-app notif again this time.
> ...

Click to collapse



I know i should be asleep, but my in-brain notification center told me that young carter needed help - so i woke up.

The notifications don't work in the app, but if i  send you a PM and you randomly reboot your device, you'll receive it once it has rebooted.

Super handy feature right? 

Well, that is all kids, back to sleep.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## The Archangel (Sep 6, 2012)

Idk yall are thinking, I'm not some new mod who started yesterday. I've been around since April, I also work one of the hardest sections around. 

Yalls search ability is horrible. Lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Idk yall are thinking, I'm not some new mod who started yesterday. I've been around since April, I also work one of the hardest sections around.
> 
> Yalls search ability is horrible. Lol

Click to collapse



And I have been around xda in general longer then u 

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Sep 6, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Idk yall are thinking, I'm not some new mod who started yesterday. I've been around since April, I also work one of the hardest sections around.
> 
> Yalls search ability is horrible. Lol

Click to collapse



Doesn't change the fact that you're a N00b 

Sent from my Kindle Fire.


----------



## boborone (Sep 6, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Idk yall are thinking, I'm not some new mod who started yesterday. I've been around since April, I also work one of the hardest sections around.
> 
> Yalls search ability is horrible. Lol

Click to collapse



Your typing and grammar ability is horrible. And you can be here for 4 yrs and be a noob, or be here for 4 mins, like theskinnydrummer, and be a knowledgeable senior member. Don't come in here waiving a "I be modz fer de longestest timez and I'z no nO0bs" flag. You're a noob till otherwise deemed to be of an acceptable member. 

You use "lol".............deemed noob till M_T_M says otherwise.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> Your typing and grammar ability is horrible. And you can be here for 4 yrs and be a noob, or be here for 4 mins, like theskinnydrummer, and be a knowledgeable senior member. Don't come in here waiving a "I be modz fer de longestest timez and I'z no nO0bs". You're a noob till otherwise deemed to be of an acceptable member.
> 
> You use "lol".............deemed noob till M_T_M says otherwise.

Click to collapse



Damn straight.

Sent from my Kindle Fire.


----------



## The Archangel (Sep 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> Your typing and grammar ability is horrible. And you can be here for 4 yrs and be a noob, or be here for 4 mins, like theskinnydrummer, and be a knowledgeable senior member. Don't come in here waiving a "I be modz fer de longestest timez and I'z no nO0bs" flag. You're a noob till otherwise deemed to be of an acceptable member.
> 
> You use "lol".............deemed noob till M_T_M says otherwise.

Click to collapse



You must think your all high an mighty, don't ya?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I know i should be asleep, but my in-brain notification center told me that young carter needed help - so i woke up.
> 
> The notifications don't work in the app, but if i  send you a PM and you randomly reboot your device, you'll receive it once it has rebooted.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha that spidey-sense is overrated anyway 

I don't mean the notification that come through to the phone.
When you send a message, at the bottom of the screen a message pops up and says "The message has been sent" or something like that. It popped up where it would normally say that, but instead it said something like 'Private message received' 
It's never happened before, so I figure it's something new.

Do you know anything about this noobangel.... I mean Archangel? 

Successful troll is successful


----------



## boborone (Sep 6, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> You must think your all high an mighty, don't ya?

Click to collapse


----------



## obsidianchao (Sep 6, 2012)

IRC is deeead. Also, I should sleep.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## boborone (Sep 6, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> IRC is deeead. Also, I should sleep.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



I fell asleep yesterday to it. Just twitch in last night. You could hear crickets chirping.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> You must think your all high an mighty, don't ya?

Click to collapse



Yep..

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## The Archangel (Sep 6, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



Is that the size of your pecker?


----------



## The Archangel (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Haha that spidey-sense is overrated anyway
> 
> I don't mean the notification that come through to the phone.
> When you send a message, at the bottom of the screen a message pops up and says "The message has been sent" or something like that. It popped up where it would normally say that, but instead it said something like 'Private message received'
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought it was past kid's bed times?


----------



## boborone (Sep 6, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Is that the size of your pecker?

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 11:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------




The Archangel said:


> I thought it was past kid's bed times?

Click to collapse



There's this new fangled thing called a time zone. Wherein the rest of the globe has a different schedule than your's. It time for the kid to get up and go to school.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Is that the size of your pecker?

Click to collapse





Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 6, 2012)

Painting.  I hate painting.  The painting is never ending.  I feel like I'm painting a house I'm never going to live to move in to.  So much painting.

Yo dawg, I heard skinny hates painting...you heard right, 50, I hate it.


But in all honestly, its looking pretty tits.


Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Painting.  I hate painting.  The painting is never ending.  I feel like I'm painting a house I'm never going to live to move in to.  So much painting.
> 
> Yo dawg, I heard skinny hates painting...you heard right, 50, I hate it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



anything good, or just eggshell white?

And what are listening to music wise nowadays?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> anything good, or just eggshell white?
> 
> And what are listening to music wise nowadays?

Click to collapse



Its all good...dark grey, light grey....lavender for the girls room.  We take a lot of pride in our painting/decorating skills.....just the physical act of getting it done is daunting.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## obsidianchao (Sep 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Its all good...dark grey, light grey....lavender for the girls room.  We take a lot of pride in our painting/decorating skills.....just the physical act of getting it done is daunting.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Greys get old, but damn I love some lavender walls. Great sh*t.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 6, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Greys get old, but damn I love some lavender walls. Great sh*t.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



haha.  Its not like we're leaving the walls blank.  

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

Morning! Ugh I am tired so loud ass vehicle  at 330 am woke me up and I couldn't go back to sleep 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning! Ugh I am tired so loud ass vehicle  at 330 am woke me up and I couldn't go back to sleep
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sorry, didn't know that was your neighborhood we were in.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 6, 2012)

Didn't go to school today either. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sorry, didn't know that was your neighborhood we were in.

Click to collapse



Lol! U bastards!!

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 08:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 AM ----------




trell959 said:


> Didn't go to school today either.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Stop ditching!!

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Lol! U bastards!!
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So what should we call you now David?

Please, I'm not ditching. I over slept 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> So what should we call you now David?
> 
> Please, I'm not ditching. I over slept
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



david is fine


----------



## trell959 (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> david is fine

Click to collapse



I'm saving all the ditching for senior ditch day

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> david is fine

Click to collapse



Or Camaleoncervezero :victory:


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 6, 2012)

Sparky is making an omelet with ham, onions, and (green and red) peppers.
Who wants some?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky is making an omelet with ham, onions, and (green and red) peppers.
> Who wants some?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pass .. 


I will take some bacon tho


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Pass ..
> 
> 
> I will take some bacon tho

Click to collapse



I made a funny about your username you troll...acknowledge me!!!

Also...bacon sounds good


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I made a funny about your username you troll...acknowledge me!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Or Camaleoncervezero :victory:

Click to collapse



+1 on that


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

MTM, I didn't know you had a pet octopus 
http://www.imgur.com/353Gp.jpeg

Successful troll is successful


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

Bored..................

I am so glad though it is payday!!!


----------



## trell959 (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Bored..................
> 
> I am so glad though it is payday!!!

Click to collapse



Yeah for you, I don't even have a job 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yeah for you, I don't even have a job
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haha, I got a new job, but my old one still has to pay me. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Haha, I got a new job, but my old one still has to pay me.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Did you take up that offer from your jobs biggest compedator?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Haha, I got a new job, but my old one still has to pay me.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Did you pull one of these:


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Pass ..
> 
> 
> I will take some bacon tho

Click to collapse



No. No bacon for you.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> MTM, I didn't know you had a pet octopus
> http://www.imgur.com/353Gp.jpeg
> 
> Successful troll is successful

Click to collapse



Octi is a cool dude mate...he quit smoking about three months ago since it was affecting his breathing plus kind of difficult to smoke underwater  :silly:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. No bacon for you.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Did you take up that offer from your jobs biggest compedator?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yup.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Octi is a cool dude mate...he quit smoking about three months ago since it was affecting his breathing plus kind of difficult to smoke underwater  :silly:

Click to collapse



I'm not surprised with smoking cigars all the time. They do seem to have the side effect of bad health 
And yeah, the whole underwater thing would've kinda made it difficult


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm not surprised with smoking cigars all the time. They do seem to have the side effect of bad health
> And yeah, the whole underwater thing would've kinda made it difficult

Click to collapse



Does this... 











O__o


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Does this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah. It's only a fish so it's all good xD


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 6, 2012)

Flashing radios always gives me the heebee-geebees.... but notbad.jpg

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2012)

I can tell you're all jealous 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I can tell you're all jealous
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



0.o
(So jelly  )
Also....this....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 6, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I beat you Max 
http://www.imgur.com/ti6r4.png


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I beat you Max
> http://www.imgur.com/ti6r4.png

Click to collapse



Pshh.. Only just :silly:

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 PM ----------

I found some H 
http://i.imgur.com/rjgwi.png

And it trumps your H+ 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Pshh.. Only just :silly:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sshh! 
What network you on?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

Omg could it be 3g is improving in my area 



Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh snap again!! 

Faster upload! 


Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I beat you Max
> http://www.imgur.com/ti6r4.png

Click to collapse





KidCarter93 said:


> Sshh!
> What network you on?

Click to collapse



Vodafone 

3??

Also Shh you Chameleon, Download>Upload XD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Vodafone
> 
> 3??
> 
> Also Shh you Chameleon, Download>Upload XD

Click to collapse



ya I know but look at my 2mb download and .94 upload on 3g


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> ya I know but look at my 2mb download and .94 upload on 3g

Click to collapse



H is not much faster


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> H is not much faster

Click to collapse



Isnt H like 3.5g or 4g?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Vodafone
> 
> 3??
> 
> Also Shh you Chameleon, Download>Upload XD

Click to collapse



Yeah I'm on 3. The add kinda gave it away I guess 
Normally good speeds but under maintenance at the moment


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Isnt H like 3.5g or 4g?

Click to collapse



Is like adding an extra antenna to a snail :silly: :cyclops:  trololololololex

true 4G LTE FTW!!!!!1111elevenonenandelevenone!!!!11111


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Isnt H like 3.5g or 4g?

Click to collapse



3.5 maybe  I think it limits at 12mbps or something so not close to 4G  Or BD's 

H+ is supposed to be faster.. but only time i've used it i get around 2 mpbs


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Is like adding an extra antenna to a snail :silly: :cyclops:  trololololololex
> 
> true 4G LTE FTW!!!!!1111elevenonenandelevenone!!!!11111

Click to collapse



I will have lte in a year 

And unlimited without a stupid 2gb-10gb cap


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

Look at my work WiFi compares to my 3g lol



Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Look at my work WiFi compares to my 3g lol
> 
> View attachment 1307047View attachment 1307047
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



My Data out does my home wifi  Just did a test, 2600 down 600 up 

---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 PM ----------

Also.. I think we're 100 pages behind schedule


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> My Data out does my home wifi  Just did a test, 2600 down 600 up

Click to collapse



Home outdoes my 3g obviously 

27-33 mb


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

We'll still make it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> We'll still make it

Click to collapse



Yep we need to keep spamming all day and try to avoid merges..


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> We'll still make it

Click to collapse



Also.. What did you mean by under maintenance  


BeerChameleon said:


> Yep we need to keep spamming all day and try to avoid merges..

Click to collapse



This


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yep we need to keep spamming all day and try to avoid merges..

Click to collapse



Easily done if enough are online xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Easily done if enough are online xD

Click to collapse



Yep so far we have 3....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Also.. What did you mean by under maintenance

Click to collapse



They're doing work on either their servers or masts or something like that


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> They're doing work on either their servers or masts or something like that

Click to collapse



48 posts to go for me til something awesome happens !!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yep so far we have 3....

Click to collapse



Better than nothing 

---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> 48 posts to go for me til something awesome happens !!!

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> They're doing work on either their servers or masts or something like that

Click to collapse



Ahhh,, Fair enough  Hopefully what happened to O2 doesn;t happen :silly:


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Home outdoes my 3g obviously
> 
> 27-33 mb

Click to collapse



Dial Up>Sprint data :silly:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Better than nothing

Click to collapse



What do u guys think of my new avatar? 

Should I change it to a plain chameleon or keep it with the beer?

Change it to something like this:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Dial Up>Sprint data :silly:

Click to collapse



Not true with the improved network and the speeds I just got


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahhh,, Fair enough  Hopefully what happened to O2 doesn;t happen :silly:

Click to collapse



Yeah hopefully. I used to be on giffgaff but they advertised unlimited internet when it wasn't. No fair use policy in the T&Cs at all :what:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

I need some roms to flash on my note 10.1 but there aren't any..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I need some roms to flash on my note 10.1 but there aren't any..

Click to collapse



Cook some up yourself


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Cook some up yourself

Click to collapse



I don't have a base to go off of and I would need time for that


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What do u guys think of my new avatar?
> 
> Should I change it to a plain chameleon or keep it with the beer?
> 
> Change it to something like this:

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I don't have a base to go off of and I would need time for that

Click to collapse



Wait until I've invented my time machine then


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



rango with a beer would be cool


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2012)

It let the chameleon double post? :confuesed:


@KC How bad was it  I was considering switching


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> It let the chameleon double post? :confuesed:
> 
> 
> @KC How bad was it  I was considering switching

Click to collapse



They had amazing speeds. I was constantly clocking about 6MB download. But I was using about a gig a day, mainly on Netflix then I kept getting messages from them saying I've ran out of internet.
How the hell can someone run out of unlimited internet :what:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> It let the chameleon double post? :confuesed:
> 
> 
> @KC How bad was it  I was considering switching

Click to collapse



What are you talking about? 

---------- Post added at 01:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------

Nevermind max I see where it let me double post and AWESOME!'

Take that merger!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> They had amazing speeds. I was constantly clocking about 6MB download. But I was using about a gig a day, mainly on Netflix then I kept getting messages from them saying I've ran out of internet.
> How the hell can someone run out of unlimited internet :what:

Click to collapse



Ah xD I don't even use that a month  So I guess I should be alright xD  but lol  ran out 


BeerChameleon said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol xD Only the once though  Damn merger


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Damn chameleons blending through the merger.
Me no likely :thumbdown:

---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Ah xD I don't even use that a month  So I guess I should be alright xD  but lol  ran out
> 
> 
> lol xD Only the once though  Damn merger

Click to collapse



Here's the message I sent back to their agent xD
http://www.imgur.com/NlqWx.jpeg


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> rango with a beer would be cool

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah xD I don't even use that a month  So I guess I should be alright xD  but lol  ran out
> 
> 
> lol xD Only the once though  Damn merger

Click to collapse



Actually twice..

Go look at a couple of my speed test screenshots 

---------- Post added at 01:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Giant Rango PICS

Click to collapse



maybe the tap one..


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> maybe the *tap* one..

Click to collapse



The tap one has been tapped already..wait, wut?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Damn chameleons blending through the merger.
> Me no likely :thumbdown:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



XD nice  But that sucks , was it huge throttles Or just no internet?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> The tap one has been tapped already..wait, wut?

Click to collapse



You are getting very very close to breaking our agreement


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD nice  But that sucks , was it huge throttles Or just no internet?

Click to collapse



Just no internet. So I had to keep contacting them to tell them that I was simply streaming rather than tethering.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Omg could it be 3g is improving in my area
> 
> View attachment 1307017
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Sprint IS upgrading their network.


Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You are getting very very close to breaking our agreement

Click to collapse



That agreement was with David, not a chameleon


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just no internet. So I had to keep contacting them to tell them that I was simply streaming rather than tethering.

Click to collapse



LOL streaming,tethering whats the difference they still use a s hit ton of data


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You are getting very very close to breaking our agreement

Click to collapse



Aww..but, but, but...I thought playing around was allowed 

Also...I've being  helping you on your avatar issue


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just no internet. So I had to keep contacting them to tell them that I was simply streaming rather than tethering.

Click to collapse



Daammmnnnn,
Also hey BD 

Also brb


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sprint IS upgrading their network.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ya I assumed when having .20mbbs download before and now having 2mb 



KidCarter93 said:


> That agreement was with David, not a chameleon

Click to collapse



Also shhhh!!!

And damn you for finding a loophole 

---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Aww..but, but, but...I thought playing around was allowed
> 
> Also...I've being  helping you on your avatar issue

Click to collapse



Is trolling and playing around the same? 

Also thank you


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LOL streaming,tethering whats the difference they still use a s hit ton of data

Click to collapse



Yeah but they don't allow tethering but nothing to stop streaming, so I reported them to the Advertising Standards Agency 
They don't mess me around without me doing something back


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah but they don't allow tethering but nothing to stop streaming, so I reported them to the Advertising Standards Agency
> They don't mess me around without me doing something back

Click to collapse



Ya that is what I was saying.. LOL just tell them you were watching netflix or youtube or listening to a streaming program


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya I assumed when having .20mbbs download before and now having 2mb
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If there's a loophole to be found, it's inevitable


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> If there's a loophole to be found, it's inevitable

Click to collapse



There is always a loophole for everything


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Oh snap again!!
> 
> Faster upload!
> View attachment 1307022
> ...

Click to collapse



Where did you get those icons? Also, I need a good theme for ParanoidAndroid JB, any suggestions?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> There is always a loophole for everything

Click to collapse



Not if you're a genius and make 100% sure there isn't xD


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Is trolling and playing around the same?
> 
> Also thank you

Click to collapse



I was not trolling you but mocking yo..err...correcting your grammar :cyclops:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Is anyone else having trouble viewing this thread without getting a FC on xda app or tapatalk?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Where did you get those icons? Also, I need a good theme for ParanoidAndroid JB, any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What icons? 

If you are talking about my status bar (battery,signal etc.) Its a theme called NateModz green on the play store for a buck


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What icons?
> 
> If you are talking about my status bar (battery,signal etc.) Its a theme called NateModz green on the play store for a buck

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's what I meant.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Is anyone else having trouble viewing this thread without getting a FC on xda app or tapatalk?

Click to collapse



Works great on my end. Did u update to the latest tapatalk? I was having FC all over with the old one til I updated to the new looking one


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Is anyone else having trouble viewing this thread without getting a FC on xda app or tapatalk?

Click to collapse



Worked for me, but I'm on tapatalk 2.2.4. Guess that's also why I never had problems uploading pictures.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Works great on my end. Did u update to the latest tapatalk? I was having FC all over with the old one til I updated to the new looking one

Click to collapse



Im on 2.2.4 like prototype7, there's no update showing either.
Damn phone D:



prototype7 said:


> Worked for me, but I'm on tapatalk 2.2.4. Guess that's also why I never had problems uploading pictures.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It only shows for me on desktop site


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 6, 2012)

38 posts to 42k, let's get going! :thumbup:

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> 38 posts to 42k, let's get going! :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Won't take long!


----------



## VaderSKN (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello, I'm just helping with the challenge.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 with Tablet UI using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

About 32 posts til something awesome happens


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Won't take long!

Click to collapse



Just hope some noob doesn't run in and steal it 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Hello, I'm just helping with the challenge.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 with Tablet UI using XDA App

Click to collapse



GTFO!


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Just hope some noob doesn't run in and steal it
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Just hope some noob doesn't run in and steal it
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know yeah lol. Bad times :what:


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



How does the horse get out though? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> How does the horse get out though?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It keeps jumping until it knocks itself out


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Hello, I'm just helping with the challenge.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 with Tablet UI using XDA App

Click to collapse








[/IMG]


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

BTW M_T_M

I know it was you


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> [/IMG]

Click to collapse



Because the cool kids use 2 image tags. Tagception?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------

24 left...

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Love how you've all slowed down D:


----------



## trell959 (Sep 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Because the cool kids use 2 image tags. Tagception?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tell me when you get to 959 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Love how you've all slowed down D:

Click to collapse



We're building the suspense.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Tell me when you get to 959
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Huh? This is 978...

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Tell me when you get to 959
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We passed that brah!

---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------

Slow trell is slow!


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ermahgerd bolt!


----------



## trell959 (Sep 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> We're building the suspense.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was reffering to your post count 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I was reffering to your post count
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's what they all say


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I was reffering to your post count
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol, is it really that close? Wow, I post a lot 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 PM ----------

Now I need the ultimate post... get the 42k and 959 in one post 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 PM ----------

Aahhh, merges!! Post more!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That's what they all say

Click to collapse



Hahaha, I didn't know what we were counting down to 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Aahhh, merges!! Post more!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm trying!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hahaha, I didn't know what we were counting down to
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ahh! Merges!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

I slowed down cause I was flashing a rom and M_T_M redirected the thread to spiderman


----------



## trell959 (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I slowed down cause I was flashing a rom and M_T_M redirected the thread to spiderman

Click to collapse



Hi David

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Excuses, excuses


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hi David
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey trell, 

How was ditching school


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 6, 2012)

Merges,
toolazytomakethememe.jpg
 Merges everywhere


Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey trell,
> 
> How was ditching school

Click to collapse



Boring, there's never anything good on TV when I stay home 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Excuses, excuses

Click to collapse



I tell you what, you make apps and wifi work in TWRP recovery and I will post while flashing 

---------- Post added at 02:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Boring, there's never anything good on TV when I stay home
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That is why you watch tv on the internet and play xbox instead


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm working on it


----------



## The Archangel (Sep 6, 2012)

Sup losers


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm working on it

Click to collapse



Let me know when you're done 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Sup losers

Click to collapse









---------- Post added at 02:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Let me know when you're done
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## The Archangel (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> ---------- Post added at 02:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> +1

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bazinga.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 6, 2012)

Zup


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 6, 2012)

42k!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Bazinga.

Click to collapse









Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Keep up lads!


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 6, 2012)

Meh, don't care. I have the two big ones, 30k and 40k. You can have the small ones  I just want you to be happy MonsieurCarter!


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 6, 2012)

2 more, trell... at least nobody can rob me of my 959th post :banghead:

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Zup

Click to collapse



Hey LM, what are you running on your Note?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Meh, don't care. I have the two big ones, 30k and 40k. You can have the small ones  I just want you to be happy MonsieurCarter!

Click to collapse



Just because you weren't quick enough 
I've already told you before, 50k is mine.

---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> 2 more, trell... at least nobody can rob me of my 959th post :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A mod could


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just because you weren't quick enough
> I've already told you before, 50k is mine.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Damnit, don't give mtm any ideas 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Damnit, don't give mtm any ideas
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



They already have the ideas.. The idea to use the ideas is what we are worried about


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey LM, what are you running on your Note?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



CM10. I flashed the newly released TW ROM yesterday since i wanted to try the video pop-out feature and others, but i'm back on CM10 (build 5) now  What's on your mind?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> CM10. I flashed the newly released TW ROM yesterday since i wanted to try the video pop-out feature and others, but i'm back on CM10 (build 5) now  What's on your mind?

Click to collapse



Just finishing setting up my NEW Baked rom update


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Just finishing setting up my NEW Baked rom update

Click to collapse



And that's... what? Baked? Did you use eggs?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

@prototype - How's your battery on PA? Mine started off good but it's a bit crap now


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> @prototype - How's your battery on PA? Mine started off good but it's a bit crap now

Click to collapse



As good as any ROM, haven't had problems with it. This is my favorite ROM so far, only thing that would be better is PA with an AOKP base instead of CM10.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------

Also, love the natemodz green theme, is there any difference between the paid and free versions?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> And that's... what? Baked? Did you use eggs?

Click to collapse



Black Android Kang Everyone Desires 

Based on Aosp
But 
Has more then AOKP


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Black Android Kang Everyone Desires
> 
> Based on Aosp
> But
> Has more then AOKP

Click to collapse



More than AOKP? Impressive, wish my phone had that 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> More than AOKP? Impressive, wish my phone had that
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It has everything aokp has plus everything cm10 has 

It is just missing the torch on the cm10 power widgets but I have it on the aokp toggles 

It has both


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Black Android Kang Everyone Desires
> 
> Based on Aosp
> But
> Has more then AOKP

Click to collapse



Codename android has more then both those 

Sent from a nexus of a far away galaxy.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Codename android has more then both those
> 
> Sent from a nexus of a far away galaxy.

Click to collapse




I doubt that..

Also that rom is always outta date


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> As good as any ROM, haven't had problems with it. This is my favorite ROM so far, only thing that would be better is PA with an AOKP base instead of CM10.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's the only ROM I've properly used to be honest. I normally flash a new one, and quickly flash back lol.
I might give a few others a shot though. Haven't quite decided yet


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I doubt that..
> 
> Also that rom is always outta date

Click to collapse



Stable>experimental

Sent from a nexus of a far away galaxy.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Stable>experimental
> 
> Sent from a nexus of a far away galaxy.

Click to collapse



Mine is stable 

Also

One thing you might have that I don't is Ring Navigation bar targets? Can you show me those? 

---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 PM ----------




watt9493 said:


> Stable>experimental
> 
> Sent from a nexus of a far away galaxy.

Click to collapse



Mine is based off aosp and has cherry picks from almost every rom 

Leaving no features  out


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Mine is stable
> 
> Also
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have those.

Sent from a nexus of a far away galaxy.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I have those.
> 
> Sent from a nexus of a far away galaxy.

Click to collapse



I know 

Show me a screenshot.. please?

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 7, 2012)

Chirp

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Sep 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It's the only ROM I've properly used to be honest. I normally flash a new one, and quickly flash back lol.
> I might give a few others a shot though. Haven't quite decided yet

Click to collapse



Same here, not much development going on for this phone since we don't have ICS kernel source yet. Funny how we're running JB a few weeks after it comes out when we're still officially on GB.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Same here, not much development going on for this phone since *we don't have ICS kernel source yet.* Funny how we're running JB a few weeks after it comes out when *we're still officially on GB*.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



We're also running JB on a hacked up GB kernel, and it's smooth and mostly all working lol.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2012)

4200 pages, cool


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 7, 2012)

Chirp chirp 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Chirp chirp
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



who's there?


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> who's there?

Click to collapse



An artist.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> who's there?

Click to collapse



Snowflake. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

---------- Post added at 09:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 PM ----------




sammy.sung.me.a.song said:


> An artist.

Click to collapse



GTFO
Thank you.
The management.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 7, 2012)

Aw... such wonderful warmth


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

sammy.sung.me.a.song said:


> An artist.

Click to collapse








Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## trell959 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey all

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 7, 2012)

sammy.sung.me.a.song said:


> So much respect.
> 
> Once my S3 is done, maybe I'll risk revealing more.
> 
> Until then, forgive me for sticking around

Click to collapse



Don't use this thread to get enough posts to post in the dev section. Get out and don't come back. Failure to do so will result in posts being deleted. Continued offences may later result in an infraction.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

sammy.sung.me.a.song said:


> So much respect.
> 
> Once my S3 is done, maybe I'll risk revealing more.
> 
> Until then, forgive me for sticking around

Click to collapse



If you think that we'll let you spam in here for your 10 posts, you are mistaking. 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## obsidianchao (Sep 7, 2012)

So tired. Ugh. Getting minimal sleep between school and night stuff. (Read: two+ hour long Skype calls)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 7, 2012)

Nah, it's just more convenient to use an account to keep track of what I've read and have not read.

Although it does seem like some of you are sullying the legacy.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 7, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> So tired. Ugh. Getting minimal sleep between school and night stuff. (Read: two+ hour long Skype calls)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Me too man. My senior year is pretty hard.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 7, 2012)

YO?

How's the spam-fest today?


----------



## trell959 (Sep 7, 2012)

IRC is dead. Thread is dead.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

sammy.sung.me.a.song said:


> Nah, it's just more convenient to use an account to keep track of what I've read and have not read.
> 
> Although it does seem like some of you are sullying the legacy.

Click to collapse



Which part of "GTFO" you don't understand? We don't want or need the reason why you are posting. We just want you out of this thread 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> YO?
> 
> How's the spam-fest today?

Click to collapse



Hey! 

Not so good.. I was out tonight 






trell959 said:


> IRC is dead. Thread is dead.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Get ready for tomorrow night. Its going to be the ultimate spam party 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## trell959 (Sep 7, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Get ready for tomorrow night. Its going to be the ultimate spam party
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



I can't already feel it 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I can't already feel it
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We are behind schedule like 3 days? We need to do a good one 

Aand I'm off for the night. If any unpleasant noobs come by, you have my permission to kill them. See ya 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 7, 2012)

I
Am
Exhausted.
I have no idea why either. I didn't do a damn thing all day.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> We are behind schedule like 3 days? We need to do a good one
> 
> Aand I'm off for the night. If any unpleasant noobs come by, you have my permission to kill them. See ya
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



I may have to rant again 
Then again, maybe not 
Night Dex 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 7, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Which part of "GTFO" you don't understand? We don't want or need the reason why you are posting. We just want you out of this thread
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Dex...trust me when I say that you should be nice to him.


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh, don't be nice to me on any account. 

I'm just curious about this thread and wanted to see what's the fuss, that's all


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 7, 2012)

sammy.sung.me.a.song said:


> Oh, don't be nice to me on any account.
> 
> I'm just curious about this thread and wanted to see what's the fuss, that's all

Click to collapse



-_-

Don't be like that, Mr. "I may reveal more".



Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

Multi-accounts 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 7, 2012)

No way! I already in my undies!

On a sidenote: No, this is not a "multi-account" because I only have one.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 7, 2012)

Too many suicides.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

Sup mafia? Jelly bean officially hit sprints galaxy nexus.. not like I haven't been running custom ROMs but its good for the modem and new binaries now to wait for ROM updates 

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Sep 7, 2012)

Guys I need to start working out. I'm in shape, but the only way for me to get faster on the track, is for me to get bigger.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm in shape too, if you consider round-ish an appropriate shape like me.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Dex...trust me when I say that you should be nice to him.

Click to collapse



No. Snowflake dies not approve of cryptic messages from unknown people posting here. I know that post was for dex....but, still. 


Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

That user is a puppy account for a mod, I believe.
Could be wrong though


----------



## trell959 (Sep 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That user is a puppy account for a mod, I believe.
> Could be wrong though

Click to collapse



You're waaay off buddy.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2



Babydoll25 said:


> No. Snowflake dies not approve of cryptic messages from unknown people posting here. I know that post was for dex....but, still.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't worry about him BD


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You're waaay off buddy.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't make me use this. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. Snowflake dies not approve of cryptic messages from unknown people posting here. I know that post was for dex....but, still.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I understand your apprehension. Given the circumstances and the state of XDA, I'd be wary too.



KidCarter93 said:


> That user is a puppy account for a mod, I believe.
> Could be wrong though

Click to collapse



I'm no mod.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 7, 2012)

sammy.sung.me.a.song said:


> I understand your apprehension. Given the circumstances and the state of XDA, I'd be wary too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no mod.

Click to collapse



Then who the heck ARE YOU?
Snowflake does not approve of not knowing

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't make me use this.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Perhaps... G+?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 7, 2012)

sammy.sung.me.a.song said:


> Perhaps... G+?

Click to collapse



Yes. I'm on G+ 
And your point would be??? 
0.o
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. I'm on G+
> And your point would be???
> 0.o
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I wonder if G+ private messaging still works. If it does, you should be getting something. If it doesn't, then all I've done is waste out time.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Sep 7, 2012)

What's with the weird-oh?


----------



## boborone (Sep 7, 2012)

Anybody besides the noob up in mafia?


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 7, 2012)

sammy.sung.me.a.song said:


> I wonder if G+ private messaging still works. If it does, you should be getting something. If it doesn't, then all I've done is waste out time.

Click to collapse



Creepy you are.
Watching you I am.

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 7, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Creepy you are.
> Watching you I am.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Watched do I feel. 

Break none, rules do I have? 

Break none, rules do I have.


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 7, 2012)

sammy.sung.me.a.song said:


> Watched do I feel.
> 
> Break none, rules do I have?
> 
> Break none, rules do I have.

Click to collapse



Wrong you are doing it.

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 7, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Wrong you are doing it.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



I have assumed the position of the honey badger.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 7, 2012)

Snowflake haz a hungry.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 7, 2012)

School. Sitting in the parking lot. First one here 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 7, 2012)

Snowflake finally climbed all the way up to her rope perch from the floor for the first time since she got sick. Yaaaaaay! 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake finally climbed all the way up to her rope perch from the floor for the first time since she got sick. Yaaaaaay!
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm glad Snowflake's finally doing a lot better 

Time for some more Yoda pics 
http://www.imgur.com/9mCnP.jpeg
http://www.imgur.com/nytkO.png
http://www.imgur.com/KTxwh.jpeg


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake finally climbed all the way up to her rope perch from the floor for the first time since she got sick. Yaaaaaay!
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse




go snowflakey! 

I 'm happy she is making progress so soon


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm glad Snowflake's finally doing a lot better
> 
> Time for some more Yoda pics
> http://www.imgur.com/9mCnP.jpeg
> ...

Click to collapse











dexter93 said:


> go snowflakey!
> 
> I 'm happy she is making progress so soon

Click to collapse



I actually think She's happy about too. She started chirping loudly after She did it. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

Morning and happy Friday this weekend or today is going to be excited new update on all jb ROMs 

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning and happy Friday this weekend or today is going to be excited new update on all jb ROMs
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Hey David what's up?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey David what's up?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not much just at work..

EDIT: Nvrmind found my answer on rootzwiki


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 7, 2012)

Suuuuuuupp 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Suuuuuuupp
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not much just waiting for new rom updates to drop.


----------



## boborone (Sep 7, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Suuuuuuupp
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey maxy. I'm up after being up all night. Drank tons of coffee. I installed sims3 for my girl. She went to bed and I played that all night. Not bad at all. Especially after cheat codes.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Not much just waiting for new rom updates to drop.

Click to collapse



Sweet  more than one update ? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sweet  more than one update ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ya official JB dropped on sprint and all roms are getting updated to official JB binaries and not hacked up ones..


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya official JB dropped on sprint and all roms are getting updated to official JB binaries and not hacked up ones..

Click to collapse



Oh nice man 

Its nice having gsm 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 7, 2012)

Yooooooooooooo


----------



## boborone (Sep 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yooooooooooooo

Click to collapse



Lo


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Lo

Click to collapse



BO BO


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2012)

meh


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 7, 2012)

Looking over VMA footage, Christina Aguilera and Britney Spears did not age well at all.

Such a shame. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm so sick of Verizon's crap 

Sent from a nexus of a far away galaxy.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm so sick of Verizon's crap
> 
> Sent from a nexus of a far away galaxy.

Click to collapse



Most poor people are. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Most poor people are.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I haven't had phone service for like half the day. And it hasn't been only my phone. Which I'm getting sick of.

Sent from a nexus of a far away galaxy.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I haven't had phone service for like half the day. And it hasn't been only my phone. Which I'm getting sick of.
> 
> Sent from a nexus of a far away galaxy.

Click to collapse



OMG verizon actually not having phone service 

What is the world coming too

When sprint is improving and verizon is turning to S hit


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> OMG verizon actually not having phone service
> 
> What is the world coming too
> 
> When sprint is improving and verizon is turning to S hit

Click to collapse



LOL....not here 
also this 





Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> LOL....not here
> also this
> http://db.tt/3M7rX12v
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



l2post pics


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2012)

so?

I accidentally this post from my HD7s


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> LOL....not here
> also this
> http://db.tt/3M7rX12v
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



UGH!!

It has been raining here the past week


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 7, 2012)

Finally moving this weekend!

Thought I'd show you what the house looks like on the outside.






Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Finally moving this weekend!
> 
> Thought I'd show you what the house looks like on the outside.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse



+1

I accidentally this post from my HD7s


----------



## boborone (Sep 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> LOL....not here
> also this
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dayum, what day was that?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> +1
> 
> I accidentally this post from my HD7s

Click to collapse



No really it seems legit, if you look to the right of the picture you will see skinnys house next to his neighbors


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 7, 2012)

Here Beer Chameleon. This is a speed test (T-Mobile)


Here's the SGSIII (with unlimited data  )

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 7, 2012)

Alright. I found a manual transmission to 
swap into my explorer. Now just the rest of the stuff and I'm golden. 
Sent from a nexus of a far away galaxy.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dayum, what day was that?

Click to collapse



Today you neighboring troll


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

@BD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For 4g


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Here Beer Chameleon. This is a speed test (T-Mobile)
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse




Babydoll25 said:


> Here's the SGSIII (with unlimited data  )
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Y U NO MERGE?
No seriously, why won't it let me do that?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Y U NO MERGE?
> No seriously, why won't it let me do that?

Click to collapse



Something with  posting at the same time as someone.. 

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Something with  posting at the same time as someone..

Click to collapse



so its based on luck and timing..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Something with  posting at the same time as someone..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Me no likely 
I first thought it was because of 2 different phones posting, but then remembered that I tried it like that before and got nowhere :what:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Me no likely
> I first thought it was because of 2 different phones posting, but then remembered that I tried it like that before and got nowhere :what:

Click to collapse



Ya if someone is typing the same pace as you and posts at the exact time but you beat them by like a millisecond you get double posts with no merge


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya if someone is typing the same pace as you and posts at the exact time but you beat them by like a millisecond you get double posts with no merge

Click to collapse



You must've got proper lucky when we had the spamathon then lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You must've got proper lucky when we had the spamathon then lol

Click to collapse



Well when we have another one you may get lucky as well


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well when we have another one you may get lucky as well

Click to collapse



Maybe 
I don't need luck though, I've got skill xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Maybe
> I don't need luck though, I've got skill xD

Click to collapse



If you had skill you would of done it by now


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> If you had skill you would of done it by now

Click to collapse



I've done it once. That counts right?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

11 more posts and I win something!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 11 more posts and I win something!!

Click to collapse



You win nothing :evil:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I've done it once. That counts right?

Click to collapse



Ya and it is actually pretty diffucult to do.

You first have to post something then post another thing not too fast but slightly faster then the other person but at the same time. 

---------- Post added at 01:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> You win nothing :evil:

Click to collapse



You just wait..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya and it is actually pretty diffucult to do.
> 
> You first have to post something then post another thing not too fast but slightly faster then the other person but at the same time.

Click to collapse



Postception :what::what:

---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> You just wait..

Click to collapse



What am I meant to be waiting for?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Postception :what::what:

Click to collapse



this is true 

---------- Post added at 01:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Postception :what::what:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



8 more posts and I will beat someones post count in this thread 

---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 PM ----------

Also NO MERGE!!

---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 PM ----------

no merge!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> this is true
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah right 
I was hoping you were gonna say a bus


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

FU merger!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> @BD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We've been through this. TMOUS Only has 3G. (Technically it's more like 3.5G) They do not have an LTE network to speak of (although when they DO MOVE to LTE it will be LTE-advanced which is considered TRUE 4G by the ITU (not those revised standards that carriers like Verizion and AT&T cried about  )
So it's excellent for HSPA+


nice try though.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

beerchameleon said:


> fu merger!!!

Click to collapse



muhahahaha!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> muhahahaha!

Click to collapse



LOL i am trying to get lucky and post at the same time as you but beat you


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LOL i am trying to get lucky and post at the same time as you but beat you

Click to collapse



It won't happen


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It won't happen

Click to collapse



DAMMIT!!!

Oh well 5 posts to go...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> DAMMIT!!!
> 
> Oh well 5 posts to go...

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



Awesome song


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Awesome song

Click to collapse



I know yeah 
And this one -


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I know yeah
> And this one -

Click to collapse




Hmm cool


----------



## boborone (Sep 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Today you neighboring troll

Click to collapse



Says I'm getting rain today. Nice  Only 104 for me.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Says I'm getting rain today. Nice  Only 104 for me.

Click to collapse



Probably from us. I had rain two days ago.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Says I'm getting rain today. Nice  Only 104 for me.

Click to collapse



I am so over the rain this year, it needs to leave and go bother you


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Says I'm getting rain today. Nice  Only 104 for me.

Click to collapse



Can't wait for this weekend mate...88 max and cool mornings FTW!!!! :highfive:


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I am so over the rain this year, it needs to leave and go bother you

Click to collapse



when did you get that number of posts 

I accidentally this post from my HD7s


----------



## boborone (Sep 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Probably from us. I had rain two days ago.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











BeerChameleon said:


> I am so over the rain this year, it needs to leave and go bother you

Click to collapse



Take all we can. Thanks. And what's up with the flooding in Phoenix?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Take all we can. Thanks. And what's up with the flooding in Phoenix?

Click to collapse



Don't live there so I don't know, I will ask my sister who lives up there :cyclops:

---------- Post added at 01:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> when did you get that number of posts
> 
> I accidentally this post from my HD7s

Click to collapse



The past 2 days I have been working at it!! SUCK IT


----------



## boborone (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Don't live there so I don't know, I will ask my sister who lives up there :cyclops:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Isn't Phoenix and Tucson the only cities in Arizona? Should know what's going in your state.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Don't live there so I don't know, I will ask my sister who lives up there :cyclops:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you sure were working it hard 

I accidentally this post from my HD7s


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Isn't Phoenix and Tucson the only cities in Arizona? Should know what's going in your state.

Click to collapse



Meh I don't keep track of weather issues not in my city :silly:

---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> you sue was working it hard
> 
> I accidentally this post from my hd7s

Click to collapse



whatudidthereisee


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Meh I don't keep track of weather issues not in my city :silly:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



dunno what you saw, but all i saw was a typo 

Good night

I accidentally this post from my HD7s


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> dunno what you saw, but all i saw was a typo
> 
> Good night
> 
> I accidentally this post from my HD7s

Click to collapse



night tomorrow you will be outranked in posts in this thread so think about that while you sleep


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> night tomorrow you will be outranked in posts in this thread so think about that while you sleep

Click to collapse



don't really care about this thread, what matters is the ban thread 

I accidentally this post from my HD7s


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> don't really care about this thread, what matters is the ban thread
> 
> I accidentally this post from my HD7s

Click to collapse



Ok cool as long as you own one thread


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Who cares...


----------



## boborone (Sep 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Says the guy who can't leave.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Who cares...

Click to collapse



If neither you or Hussam cares anymore then vacate this thread ipso facto 

New noobs..err..I mean, new members will join and makes this thread the bestsetetetetetstetetetest  :cyclops:


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 7, 2012)

Whatever happened with Verizon today is good in my book. I remember I used to only be able to get like 3 megs in my house


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Sep 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> If neither you or Hussam cares anymore then vacate this thread ipso facto
> 
> New noobs..err..I mean, new members will join and makes this thread the bestsetetetetetstetetetest  :cyclops:

Click to collapse



yeah we need more members who don't brick their phones :thumbup::beer::banghead:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> If neither you or Hussam cares anymore then vacate this thread ipso facto
> 
> New noobs..err..I mean, new members will join and makes this thread the bestsetetetetetstetetetest  :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Bad moment for me to walk in really


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> If neither you or Hussam cares anymore then vacate this thread ipso facto
> 
> New noobs..err..I mean, new members will join and makes this thread the bestsetetetetetstetetetest  :cyclops:

Click to collapse





You got to be shi tting me no way noobs will make this thread any better then it already is.

Also I was saying nobody cares to your damn zoidberg meme


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> yeah we need more members who don't brick their phones :thumbup::beer::banghead:

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> yeah we need more members who don't brick their phones :thumbup::beer::banghead:

Click to collapse



Ya those damn noobs always bricking there phones !! 

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



M_T_M why are your wearing white gloves and clapping?  

---------- Post added at 02:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------

Also I am now the number 4 poster in this thread, Number 3 if you don't count twitch


----------



## boborone (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya those damn noobs always bricking there phones !!

Click to collapse



between the nexus bricking and the wp7 fanboi bricking, we're looking kinda shabby. Need to thin the herd a bit.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya those damn noobs always bricking there phones !!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Like  Sir :silly:

Also.....Have two Palm Treos and a BB Storm for Verizon on my desk...what to do?


----------



## boborone (Sep 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Like  Sir :silly:
> 
> Also.....Have two Palm Treos and a BB Storm for Verizon on my desk...what to do?

Click to collapse



Bb storm? Was that the first touch screen bb? The one that came out about the time of the touch pro and omnia?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> between the nexus bricking and the wp7 fanboi bricking, we're looking kinda shabby. Need to thin the herd a bit.

Click to collapse



The nexus bricker abandoned xda from all the mean comments of this thread and jumped off a bridge into a pile of bricks and killed himself.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Bb storm? Was that the first touch screen bb? The one that came out about the time of the touch pro and omnia?

Click to collapse



Si Señor :cyclops:


----------



## boborone (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> The nexus bricker abandoned xda from all the mean comments of this thread and jumped off a bridge into a pile of bricks and killed himself.

Click to collapse



Really........  I don't[\strike]feel bad.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

http://www.imgur.com/m4qou.jpeg


----------



## boborone (Sep 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Si Señor :cyclops:

Click to collapse



That's pretty cool man. Back when they were respectable. Trying to keep up in the market. I'd rock that phone nowadays.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Really........  I don't[\strike]feel bad.

Click to collapse




yep you may have know him as davidrules7778 

He just had random soft reboots, never actually bricked the nexus.

He also soft bricked with no touch screen working on his new note 10.1

He fixed both but couldn't take all the meanness of the mafia donated them to a smart non bricking chameleon that loves beer.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 7, 2012)

Question, how do you see how many times someone has posted in a thread?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## boborone (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> yep you may have know him as davidrules7778
> 
> He just had random soft reboots, never actually bricked the nexus.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So......noob.....to Mafia......what phone do you have?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> So......noob.....to Mafia......what phone do you have?

Click to collapse



LOL

Galaxy nexus Donated to me by davidrules7778
Galaxy Note 10.1 Tablet also donated to me by davidrules7778


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> That's pretty cool man. Back when they were respectable. Trying to keep up in the market. I'd rock that phone nowadays.

Click to collapse



Thinking about using it for one of my extra lines just for teh LULZ


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Question, how do you see how many times someone has posted in a thread?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



click replies on the right hand side where the post count is..

---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 PM ----------

Helloooooooooo


Echo* Helloooooooooooooo


foreveralone.jpg


----------



## trell959 (Sep 7, 2012)

Im here!!!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Im here!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



cool did u make it to school today?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 7, 2012)

Dayum... spamapalooza! 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Dayum... spamapalooza!
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



SPAM!


----------



## trell959 (Sep 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> cool did u make it to school today?

Click to collapse



Of course! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Dayum... spamapalooza!
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Waaaaaaaaatusay

I can haz ur ramz

On tapatalk at least. 

 Seizure time

:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## trell959 (Sep 7, 2012)

What's going on with this spam fest Dex was talking about yesterday?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's going on with this spam fest Dex was talking about yesterday?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's only just begun...


----------



## boborone (Sep 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Waaaaaaaaatusay
> 
> I can haz ur ramz
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y u no quote


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Waaaaaaaaatusay
> 
> I can haz ur ramz
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



QUOTE


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Waaaaaaaaatusay
> 
> I can haz ur ramz
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



QUOTE.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Waaaaaaaaatusay
> 
> I can haz ur ramz
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And a final QUOTE


----------



## boborone (Sep 8, 2012)

:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:

Click to collapse



:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:

---------- Post added at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:

Click to collapse



On A Mad One


----------



## boborone (Sep 8, 2012)

:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:

Lulz

---------- Post added at 06:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------

:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:

Purdy


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:what::what::what::what::what::what:


----------



## boborone (Sep 8, 2012)

I like watching the wave


----------



## boborone (Sep 8, 2012)

Testing limits of tapatalk ftw


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 8, 2012)

You guys gonna spam at least do it with class 
Let us stop with this non sense mates..y'all are better than this 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> :
> 
> I like watching the wave

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> I like watching the wave

Click to collapse



We just need a Mexican to complete the picture xD


----------



## boborone (Sep 8, 2012)

60mb without viewing the images thread. Just Mafia and math thread in ot.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Sep 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:
> 
> Lulz
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



2char

---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------




boborone said:


> :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:
> 
> Lulz
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I went thar


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> 2char
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



.1


----------



## boborone (Sep 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:
> 
> Lulz
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anybody else noticing glitching


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Anybody else noticing glitching

Click to collapse



I think I'll start trippin soon


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 8, 2012)

Thread has been locked. I warned everybody about the spamming.

 As I said before...you guys are better than this 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## boborone (Sep 8, 2012)

Sorry mtm

See my post in your thread


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2012)

Cool my opening of a new thread worked


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 8, 2012)

Ha. I opened one too. Lol

Then magically this one unlocked. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sorry mtm
> 
> See my post in your thread

Click to collapse



Things for understanding mate 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

And so it begins...


----------



## boborone (Sep 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Things for understanding mate
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



I was really trying to test the limits of the app on a dual core 1 GB ram phone. And apparently it can't handle 1k+ animated Smileys.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Ha. I opened one too. Lol
> 
> Then magically this one unlocked.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Well if he closes one multiple more will open forever and ever


----------



## trell959 (Sep 8, 2012)

M_T_M y u no understand our mafia love? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> I was really trying to test the limits of the app on a dual core 1 GB ram phone. And apparently it can't handle 1k+ animated Smileys.

Click to collapse



I'm not happy with the 60 images per post. Didn't even know that before tonight xD


----------



## boborone (Sep 8, 2012)

Trell don't!!!!!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

Dead thread is dead!


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 8, 2012)

Done...

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## boborone (Sep 8, 2012)

No spam. No Smileys of huge amount. Sorry I started a bad thing guys.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

In before the mod


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 8, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Dead thread is dead!

Click to collapse



Lol, in before mtm could post. No wonder you won 42k, that's some skill 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 8, 2012)

Sorry guys, it was my fault  I didn't see any of the warnings 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lol, in before mtm could post. No wonder you won 42k, that's some skill
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My power is mysterious


----------



## boborone (Sep 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sorry guys, it was my fault  I didn't see any of the warnings
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're good man. I got it locked first time cause I didn't see warning.


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sorry guys, it was my fault  I didn't see any of the warnings
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Np. Back to business as usual, with significantly less smileys 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 8, 2012)

Dude app is still FCing on me with that couple hundred Smileys at the top of page.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2012)

Whee
Also
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rJbFyzx8ck&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude app is still FCing on me with that couple hundred Smileys at the top of page.

Click to collapse



Try setting to 10 posts per page, at least until we're onto the next page. It should do the job.


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 8, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Try setting to 10 posts per page, at least until we're onto the next page. It should do the job.

Click to collapse



10 posts per page is for noobs though

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude app is still FCing on me with that couple hundred Smileys at the top of page.

Click to collapse



I edited my post.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> 10 posts per page is for noobs though
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



At least it'll get the problem sorted


----------



## boborone (Sep 8, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Try setting to 10 posts per page, at least until we're onto the next page. It should do the job.

Click to collapse











prototype7 said:


> 10 posts per page is for noobs though
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think mtm cleared some of it up. Most are gone now. No more glitches either. That's nuts that a SGSII can't handle it.


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> I think mtm cleared some of it up. Most are gone now. No more glitches either. That's nuts that a SGSII can't handle it.

Click to collapse



Funny because my dinc2 was fine  A bit laggy, but no FCs.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> I think mtm cleared some of it up. Most are gone now. No more glitches either. That's nuts that a SGSII can't handle it.

Click to collapse



Weird. My Xperia handled it fine, and it's not as much of a good phone either :/


----------



## trell959 (Sep 8, 2012)

I got 1 force close,  the rest was just lag.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Funny because my dinc2 was fine  A bit laggy, but no FCs.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well my rom is horrible on ram hogging apps. Just thought of that. Hell it's still on GB. I need to update it to ICS at least.


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Well my rom is horrible on ram hogging apps. Just thought of that. Hell it's still on GB. I need to update it to ICS at least.

Click to collapse



Upgrade to JB!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Upgrade to JB!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+1
Why the hell you still on GB?


----------



## boborone (Sep 8, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> +1
> Why the hell you still on GB?

Click to collapse



Lazy I guess. I have it all downloaded. Just need to backup and flash.


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Lazy I guess. I have it all downloaded. Just need to backup and flash.

Click to collapse



Do it nao! JB is 10x better than GB.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Lazy I guess. I have it all downloaded. Just need to backup and flash.

Click to collapse



I was the same to be honest. I stayed on GB for ages after ICS was available. And only went up to JB last week.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Lazy I guess. I have it all downloaded. Just need to backup and flash.

Click to collapse



Dooooo eeeeeeett! I'm on an (official??) TW JB leak and it's (well...besides being TouchWizzy) pretty fast.


Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Sep 8, 2012)

I have 450mb of ram used up with xda taking only 40. A lot of apps in background I guess.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> I have 450mb of ram used up with xda taking only 40. A lot of apps in background I guess.

Click to collapse



Once you update to ICS get the google now flashable zip for ICS ROMs.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 8, 2012)

ICS? Why not JB? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2012)

Home from work  time to crack open my dogfish head 90min IPA :beer::beer::beer:

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2012)

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Sep 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Once you update to ICS get the google now flashable zip for ICS ROMs.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Isn't that a ram ball buster too?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Isn't that a ram ball buster too?

Click to collapse



I haven't noticed any issues. I have it on my Amaze and my One X. 
(My SGSIII is already on JB so Google Now is included in the ROM)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Sep 8, 2012)

Cool will do


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2012)

I killed it. :banghead:

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 8, 2012)

I just got here! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I just got here!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hi.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> hi.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What's going on?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 8, 2012)

Do dee do dee do...

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Do dee do dee do...
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Hey man you missed it! The mafia thread got locked twice!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey man you missed it! The mafia thread got locked twice!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The witching hour that was.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 8, 2012)

I was observing.  I was disappoint.

But after a few hours it was definately hilarious!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I was observing.  I was disappoint.
> 
> But after a few hours it was definately hilarious!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Disappointed in watt


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's going on?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not much. apparently AT&T ROMs, are working (most of them at least iirc) on the TMOUS version. I'm gonna try Ariel ROM tomorrow.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey man you missed it! The mafia thread got locked twice!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because of you!

GTFO n00b. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2012)

https://motorola-global-portal.custhelp.com/ci/documents/detail/2/motorola-jelly-bean-rebate_en-US

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 8, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Because of you!
> 
> GTFO n00b.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I didn't read the last page okay 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey Trell I have a fantastic idea, lets post a crap ton of smiley faces! It will be fun!


----------



## trell959 (Sep 8, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hey Trell I have a fantastic idea, lets post a crap ton of smiley faces! It will be fun!

Click to collapse



 okay guys go ahead and pick on me 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Sep 8, 2012)

*evil laugh*

Also I do apologize for my absence as of late. I have been rather engrossed in Guild Wars 2 as it is an extremely entertaining way to kill time.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> *evil laugh*
> 
> Also I do apologize for my absence as of late. I have been rather engrossed in Guild Wars 2 as it is an extremely entertaining way to kill time.

Click to collapse



Rather that than killing a thread


----------



## StormMcCloud (Sep 8, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Rather that than killing a thread

Click to collapse



Very true, who would ever try to kill a thread. *looks at Trell*


----------



## trell959 (Sep 8, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Very true, who would ever try to kill a thread. *looks at Trell*

Click to collapse



Hey I only got it locked the second time, the other time was someone else 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

Mentioning no names of course  Trell


----------



## StormMcCloud (Sep 8, 2012)

Ohh we weren't supposed to mention names...my bad...lol


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm sure no-one noticed anyway. It's all good xD


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2012)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzz

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 8, 2012)

Well I had a good day 

Sent from a nexus of a far away galaxy.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 8, 2012)

ThreadLockerTrell is your new nickname. Please PM Mike or someone else. Thank you.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 8, 2012)

Screw you guys! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Screw you guys!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## obsidianchao (Sep 8, 2012)

I socialized today, guys. I'm so proud of myself.

So, hey, anyone in IRC? OT or Mafia?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2012)

Evening fine Mafia. F*ck getting drunk.. 

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Evening fine Mafia. F*ck getting drunk..
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



What do you mean?  Its working for me.  I move tomorrow.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What do you mean?  Its working for me.  I move tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Not that its not working just haven't been tipsy and post on xda .. I love iPas!

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Not that its not working just haven't been tipsy and post on xda .. I love iPas!
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I love drunk posting.  Its fun to read the next day.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I love drunk posting.  Its fun to read the next day.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Lol ya I guess.. I am watching 21 jump Street this movie is awesome 

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 8, 2012)

Good luck with the moving. I break one thing every time. Make it be something you don't like

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Lol ya I guess.. I am watching 21 jump Street this movie is awesome
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Finish your movie.

Stop posting until its over.  


I hate being a third wheel.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Finish your movie.
> 
> Stop posting until its over.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your not a 3rd wheel 

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Your not a 3rd wheel
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I'm drunk, sitting in a dark room.  No TV, no computer...just beers.  Granted, I'm happy with that, but I'll be better tomorrow
...moving day.....

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

My S2 tethering off my xperia s.
Not bad :thumbup:


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2012)

Meh

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 8, 2012)

Just read the "Current state Of XDA" thread.


Resisting the urge to troll



Aaarrrrfgvggghhhh

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just read the "Current state Of XDA" thread.
> 
> 
> Resisting the urge to troll
> ...

Click to collapse



I seen that and thought I best stay away lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 8, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I seen that and thought I best stay away lol

Click to collapse



Yeah...best we leave it alone.

Here's a cat pic instead.






Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah...best we leave it alone.
> 
> Here's a cat pic instead.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cats you say?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just read the "Current state Of XDA" thread.
> 
> 
> Resisting the urge to troll
> ...

Click to collapse



In "about XDAdevelopers"?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> In "about XDAdevelopers"?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No...right here in OT.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No...right here in OT.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I'm blind then...... 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm blind then......
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It happens 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm blind then......
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


Clickeh clickeh


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 8, 2012)

Well its finally .....






MOVING DAY!!!!!   I just need two more cups of coffee.....and blamalama Dingdong!,""""

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2012)

I find (in regards to the search issue brought up in the thread) that if I use different search terms (sometimes three or more times, mind you) I find what I'm looking for. 
I will say that the device forums have become almost unusable with the influx of stupidity there. I haven't been a member that long compared to some that have been here since the Winmo days....but at least I make a herculean effort to get my answers without cluttering up the boards.
That being said....I'm all for board clutter (aka Spamapaloooza) as long as it's here. (where it belongs  )


Ok. I'll shut up now.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 8, 2012)

Morning

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 8, 2012)

Sup guys

Sent from a nexus of a far away galaxy.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2012)

Hiya

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 8, 2012)

Yo


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2012)

Chirp

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 8, 2012)

Uh

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Uh
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Huh

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## obsidianchao (Sep 8, 2012)

Hello!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 8, 2012)

Sup 

Anyone know how to get real tabs back in chrome? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup
> 
> Anyone know how to get real tabs back in chrome?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



chrome android or chrome pc?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2012)

Ugh drank a lot last night and have hangover... at least it was good beer 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Sep 8, 2012)

I drank alot last night, still drinking today


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm gonna drink tonight....hungover tomorrow?
More than likely. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2012)

huggs said:


> I drank alot last night, still drinking today

Click to collapse



Yahoo will probably start drinking again after lunch 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> chrome android or chrome pc?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Android 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2012)

Use Firefox beta. They have actual tabs....or hit menu and new tab...or restore an old TiBu backup from when chrome had tabs? Or IDK.... sorry I'm not more help, Maxey.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 02:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 PM ----------

I
Don't
Feel
Like
Doing
Anything
Today

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Use Firefox beta. They have actual tabs....or hit menu and new tab...or restore an old TiBu backup from when chrome had tabs? Or IDK.... sorry I'm not more help, Maxey.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay thanks bd  I'll go with Firefox I guess then 
Also.. Nokia 920 sounds so epic.. but WP8 looses it points 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 8, 2012)

I've reached my 8000th post


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Okay thanks bd  I'll go with Firefox I guess then
> Also.. Nokia 920 sounds so epic.. but WP8 looses it points
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah I have no interest in WP anything (7, 7.5, 8...) I am an Android Snob (credit SD for that one) I guess..

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Okay thanks bd  I'll go with Firefox I guess then
> Also.. Nokia 920 sounds so epic.. but WP8 looses it points
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Firefox stable is better then beta  have it on my note 10.1 and nexus deleted chrome off note cause it crashed and froze all the time, Firefox and opera are favorite on tablet 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Okay *thanks* bd  I'll go with Firefox I guess then
> Also.. Nokia 920 sounds so epic.. but WP8 looses it points
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There's a button for that


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Firefox stable is better then beta  have it on my note 10.1 and nexus deleted chrome off note cause it crashed and froze all the time, Firefox and opera are favorite on tablet
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I always go for anything labeled beta. I like living on the edge I guess...

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah I have no interest in WP anything (7, 7.5, 8...) I am an Android Snob (credit SD for that one) I guess..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol xD yeah.. but it does look cool,  and I'd still have a n7 and sgs2... hmm

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Firefox stable is better then beta  have it on my note 10.1 and nexus deleted chrome off note cause it crashed and froze all the time, Firefox and opera are favorite on tablet
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ahh nice  shame it doesnt have pc sync 







KidCarter93 said:


> There's a button for that

Click to collapse



Not on my tablet  

Phone time xD

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2012)

Actually, chrome canary build is my favorite browser (on the PC) I switch between chrome, FF beta and Opera Mini next on my One X (I don't really use Opera on my SGSIII or the Amaze)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Lol xD yeah.. but it does look cool,  and I'd still have a n7 and sgs2... hmm
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Beta does. 
Edit: didn't comprehend the TABLET part of the comment. Sorry
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not on my tablet
> 
> Phone time xD
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What a letdown


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah   but its done now xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I've reached my 8000th post

Click to collapse



I don't have close to that :thumbdown:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 8, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I don't have close to that :thumbdown:

Click to collapse



Noob 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Noob
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



BeerChameleon, Max is speaking to you.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 8, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> BeerChameleon, Max is speaking to you.

Click to collapse



Lmao xD Brb.. pizza 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao xD Brb.. pizza
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I want pizza. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I want pizza.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It was nice 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2012)

Look what some lucky birds got....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 8, 2012)

Tired trell is tired.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I want pizza.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm eating pizza as we speak. Yummy! Troll.jpg

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I'm eating pizza as we speak. Yummy! Troll.jpg
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The coolness of your story killed teh thread bro 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> The coolness of your story killed teh thread bro
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



I know right! Thug life!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I know right! Thug life!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## The Archangel (Sep 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why are you everywhere???


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Why are you everywhere???

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2012)

Running Windows diagnostics on a Dell pc running xp. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Running Windows diagnostics on a Dell pc running xp. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



In other words you're giving the computer something to do, while the Windows 7 install disc finishes burning?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## The Archangel (Sep 8, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

The Archangel said:


>

Click to collapse



2char


----------



## husam666 (Sep 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> If neither you or Hussam cares anymore then vacate this thread ipso facto
> 
> New noobs..err..I mean, new members will join and makes this thread the bestsetetetetetstetetetest  :cyclops:

Click to collapse



I meant I don't care about my post count here
lrn2payattention


----------



## The Archangel (Sep 8, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> 2char

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Sep 8, 2012)

The Archangel said:


>

Click to collapse



Go back to facebook then


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

The Archangel said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## The Archangel (Sep 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Go back to facebook then

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Go back to facebook then

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Sep 8, 2012)

The Archangel said:


>

Click to collapse



I get tits there more than a pr0n site ._.

I'm serious...
But I left the group that I was in because you know, logging in from public places and when I log in using the desktop when people are watching...


----------



## The Archangel (Sep 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I get tits there more than a pr0n site ._.
> 
> I'm serious...
> But I left the group that I was in because you know, logging in from public places and when I log in using the desktop when people are watching...

Click to collapse



I don't really use my fb that much


----------



## husam666 (Sep 8, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I don't really use my fb that much

Click to collapse



fair enough..

anyway, welcome to the mafia thread


----------



## The Archangel (Sep 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> fair enough..
> 
> anyway, welcome to the mafia thread

Click to collapse



I'm more social on here 


Thanks


----------



## husam666 (Sep 8, 2012)

I hate Saturdays, this thread is always dead on weekends


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I hate Saturdays, this thread is always dead on weekends

Click to collapse



Weekends = Party time

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> In other words you're giving the computer something to do, while the Windows 7 install disc finishes burning?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Not my pc....it's Lisa's 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------




The Archangel said:


> I'm more social on here
> 
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Who the heck are you??
No offense.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Weekends = Party time
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



not here *forever alone*


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> not here *forever alone*

Click to collapse



Hey bro. How goes it?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## The Archangel (Sep 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not my pc....it's Lisa's
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A "noob" to this thread


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 9, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> A "noob" to this thread

Click to collapse


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 9, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> A "noob" to this thread

Click to collapse



No quotes necessary. Mod or not, you are a noob. Welcome to the thread though


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> not here *forever alone*

Click to collapse



Is alcohol legal in Jordan? Just curious!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Is alcohol legal in Jordan? Just curious!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Y u keep killing thread every time you post???


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey bro. How goes it?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



hey sis
good, nothing interesting though
what about you?



LordManhattan said:


> Is alcohol legal in Jordan? Just curious!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



yeah, my last gig was in a pub actually


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey Lisa. Hi bd.

Sup hussam, lm, proto. And the noob is still around :banghead:


Anyways

Happy move skinny
:beer:


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 9, 2012)

F*ck Steam. I tried to play Skyrim, and found out the TESV.exe was missing. No problem, go and validate game cache, it tells me the missing file was restored. I go back to the folder, and it still isn't there. Validate game cache again, and according to Steam, everything is there and perfectly fine, but the file is still missing and it won't launch. Tried reinstalling the game, and it gave me an error. Now I need to reinstall Steam AND Skyrim... Why can't it just let me play the damn game and quit screwing it up?!? /rant


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey Lisa. Hi bd.
> 
> Sup hussam, lm, proto. And the noob is still around :banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey bro

nothing much, just 3 am and not in the mood for sleep

how's life with you?


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

Starbucks anyone


----------



## The Archangel (Sep 9, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> No quotes necessary. Mod or not, you are a noob. Welcome to the thread though

Click to collapse



thanks


boborone said:


> Hey Lisa. Hi bd.
> 
> Sup hussam, lm, proto. And the noob is still around :banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



told ya i wasnt going to back down easily


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Starbucks anyone
> 
> View attachment 1312282

Click to collapse



Shut down all the Apple devices! :victory:

---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------




The Archangel said:


> thanks

Click to collapse



There's a button for that, noob.


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> F*ck Steam. I tried to play Skyrim, and found out the TESV.exe was missing. No problem, go and validate game cache, it tells me the missing file was restored. I go back to the folder, and it still isn't there. Validate game cache again, and according to Steam, everything is there and perfectly fine, but the file is still missing and it won't launch. Tried reinstalling the game, and it gave me an error. Now I need to reinstall Steam AND Skyrim... Why can't it just let me play the damn game and quit screwing it up?!? /rant

Click to collapse



I got my non steam version from the bay


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> I got my non steam version from the bay

Click to collapse



Not a bad idea, I'll do that if it screws up again.


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hey bro
> 
> nothing much, just 3 am and not in the mood for sleep
> 
> how's life with you?

Click to collapse



Me either. I finished season 5 of futurama this morning about 4am. Now on to the movies and then the new ones.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey Lisa. Hi bd.
> 
> Sup hussam, lm, proto. And the noob is still around :banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Bobby! Who's Lisa?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Me either. I finished season 5 of futurama this morning about 4am. Now on to the movies and then the new ones.

Click to collapse



How many seasons and episode per season is there?

I'm thinking about attacking some ships soon


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> How many seasons and episode per season is there?
> 
> I'm thinking about attacking some ships soon

Click to collapse



I got the euro version of it from the ship. It's different than the American DVD version that my girl has. It's like the one on Netflix. But mine is under 10 gigs and had to do the movies individually. About 12 to 16 per season. And you can find all 5 in one. It should be one of the top ones. Or at least it was when I got it about 6 months ago.

---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> Hey Bobby! Who's Lisa?

Click to collapse



Hot lil blonde bartender in NJ, USA.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> I got the euro version of it from the ship. It's different than the American DVD version that my girl has. It's like the one on Netflix. But mine is under 10 gigs and had to do the movies individually. About 12 to 16 per season. And you can find all 5 in one. It should be one of the top ones. Or at least it was when I got it about 6 months ago.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



alright, I'll see, maybe I'll watch it on netflix tomorrow


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Not a bad idea, I'll do that if it screws up again.

Click to collapse



Yeah I've seen tons of people have trouble with it and use that. So I finally gave up and used it too. Still haven't played it.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey guys, I really like this girl.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey guys, I really like this girl.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dooooooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey guys, I really like this girl.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're not her type.. Kill yourself 

I accidentally this post from my HD7s


----------



## The Archangel (Sep 9, 2012)

Exterminate!!


----------



## trell959 (Sep 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> You're not her type.. Kill yourself
> 
> I accidentally this post from my HD7s

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey guys, I really like this girl.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ask if she wants to see your phone collection. And then... Action!

Works every time (in Narnia)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Thread killer reporting for duty

Click to collapse



..

I accidentally this post from my HD7s


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> ..
> 
> I accidentally this post from my HD7s

Click to collapse



Careful now, or else i'll have to kill all the threads.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## The Archangel (Sep 9, 2012)

hey trell, what kind of motocross bike you ride?


----------



## trell959 (Sep 9, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> hey trell, what kind of motocross bike you ride?

Click to collapse



I ride a crf250r and a Yz250.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Archangel (Sep 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I ride a crf250r and a Yz250.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



nice choices, i try to watch the races on fuel tv when i can. amutuer or pro-am league? or for fun.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 9, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> nice choices, i try to watch the races on fuel tv when i can. amutuer or pro-am league? or for fun.

Click to collapse



Pro-am league 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Archangel (Sep 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Pro-am league
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Impressive, if you ever do a race that'll be aired, let me know.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 9, 2012)

Well I done it again. Remember Emily latrell? Well I'm dating her now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## obsidianchao (Sep 9, 2012)

I wish I could drink right now. Never had a drop, but I'm in that state of mind where drinking myself to sleep would make me feel a lot better.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## The Archangel (Sep 9, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> I wish I could drink right now. Never had a drop, but I'm in that state of mind where drinking myself to sleep would make me feel a lot better.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



If you are in vb. I got a bottle of jack here. Half gone though lol


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> If you are in vb. I got a bottle of jack here. Half gone though lol

Click to collapse



dude, he's a minor

I accidentally this post from my HD7s


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 9, 2012)

do dee do dee do


----------



## The Archangel (Sep 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> dude, he's a minor
> 
> I accidentally this post from my HD7s

Click to collapse



Nvm. Bad youngin lol 

Still getting use to everyone here


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Nvm. Bad youngin lol
> 
> Still getting use to everyone here

Click to collapse



He's only a youngen in US. Isn't obsidian from a south Asian country?


----------



## The Archangel (Sep 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> He's only a youngen in US. Isn't obsidian from a south Asian country?

Click to collapse



Ah ok


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 9, 2012)

oh god.

i no longer live with my in-laws.


i could cry.


the move went swimmingly, and im finally at ease using my PC.  Kids have their own room, i have my own office.  

again....i could cry.


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> oh god.
> 
> i no longer live with my in-laws.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice man. I'm having a beer for you now. First beer in days. Been with my girl. O Gawd it tastes good.


----------



## obsidianchao (Sep 9, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Ah ok

Click to collapse



dude, I live in Buffalo, NY. ._.

Doesn't mean I don't wish I had a bottle to down on my own. Uuuugh.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nice man. I'm having a beer for you now. First beer in days. Been with my girl. O Gawd it tastes good.

Click to collapse



i'll tell you what...I am glad to hear that!

After being sick for 13 days straight, i have never enjoyed life so much as I am right now.  My own house, my own beer, my own family.  When you dont have your own space for so long, you really forget what it's like.

I got that back today, and i have never been happier.  I am again the king of my castle, Lord of the manor, and drinker of my Stones.


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> i'll tell you what...I am glad to hear that!
> 
> After being sick for 13 days straight, i have never enjoyed life so much as I am right now.  My own house, my own beer, my own family.  When you dont have your own space for so long, you really forget what it's like.
> 
> I got that back today, and i have never been happier.  I am again the king of my castle, Lord of the manor, and drinker of my Stones.

Click to collapse



Good to hear man

:beer:   :beer:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Good to hear man
> 
> :beer:   :beer:

Click to collapse



hear hear!


----------



## The Archangel (Sep 9, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> dude, I live in Buffalo, NY. ._.
> 
> Doesn't mean I don't wish I had a bottle to down on my own. Uuuugh.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 9, 2012)

You forgot English and Polish.  God, I'm all those things.


----------



## obsidianchao (Sep 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You forgot English and Polish.  God, I'm all those things.

Click to collapse



B*tches oughtta hook me up with some booze!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## trell959 (Sep 9, 2012)

Sup guys, just got back from a party 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> B*tches oughtta hook me up with some booze!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Its called a bum outside the liquor store. Use it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 9, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> B*tches oughtta hook me up with some booze!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



wait a sec.....28 thanks?  sorry.  Just noticed that.

---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Sup guys, just got back from a party
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



why is your username green??  did you feed it after midnight?


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> wait a sec.....28 thanks?  sorry.  Just noticed that.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahahaha first time on the site! You missed out on alot being on app all the time.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hahahaha first time on the site! You missed out on alot being on app all the time.

Click to collapse



which one???  Ob getting no love or trell being green???


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> which one???  Ob getting no love or trell being green???

Click to collapse



Colors and other stuff.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Colors and other stuff.

Click to collapse



I knew LordM turned green in the past week, from all the talk....but that gives?  what does it take to turn colors?  other than drugs?


----------



## trell959 (Sep 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> wait a sec.....28 thanks?  sorry.  Just noticed that.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Recognized contributor. And it was my first time being drunk. I've been buzzed several times before though. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 9, 2012)

so how does one become a recognized contributor?


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

Third beer in an hour. I got some catching up to do :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Third beer in an hour. I got some catching up to do :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup:

Click to collapse



hell yes you do.  five beers in an hour is a comfy average.  for me and my cheapies.


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> hell yes you do.  five beers in an hour is a comfy average.  for me and my cheapies.

Click to collapse



Dayum. But I got nothing but bottled micro brews in the fridge. So I like to savor and no chugging. But yeah I had stones....a 6er would be dead by now.

---------- Post added at 01:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> so how does one become a recognized contributor?

Click to collapse



They got rid application for it. Now you need to ask a senior mod. So link ctm or mtm to some good **** you done and maybe they give it to you.


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> View attachment 1312872

Click to collapse



rawr!


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> rawr!

Click to collapse



Yeah she sexy


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

Need to let jaszek know I just got my paypal back up. He wants some of this.


No 4 btw. Fk waiting and savoring. I'm feeling good now.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 9, 2012)

Hell yeah.  cant say I don't miss that Pole.


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hell yeah.  cant say I don't miss that Pole.

Click to collapse



Hehe hehe he you said pole

---------- Post added at 02:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 AM ----------

And Vanessa is gone. He can post again. He did a lil bit in drunk thread. But not much else.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hehe hehe he you said pole
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 AM ----------
> 
> And Vanessa is gone. He can post again. He did a lil bit in drunk thread. But not much else.

Click to collapse



you never responded to my PM about the Mrs.  :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> you never responded to my PM about the Mrs.  :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse





Waaaat don't remember that one. She's gone for school or something. Anyway, I haven't seen any ranting and such and mysterious posts being delete for about a 2 weeks now. Coincidence..........? I think not. OT back to normal. Trolls being trolls and everyone getting along or working out disagreement themselves rather than mod intervention. Like the old xda. Just kinda runs itself.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Waaaat don't remember that one. She's gone for school or something. Anyway, I haven't seen any ranting and such and mysterious posts being delete for about a 2 weeks now. Coincidence..........? I think not. OT back to normal. Trolls being trolls and everyone getting along or working out disagreement themselves rather than mod intervention. Like the old xda. Just kinda runs itself.

Click to collapse



it's been peaceful here lately.

of course, it's been difficult dealing with my job, and cell phones being banned, but i still manage.  

but yeah, it's been nice. I havent seen CTM here much lately.


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> it's been peaceful here lately.
> 
> of course, it's been difficult dealing with my job, and cell phones being banned, but i still manage.
> 
> but yeah, it's been nice. I havent seen CTM here much lately.

Click to collapse



He got on about a strange dude kinda stalking bd on g+. Gave h a warning.


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

No 5


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 9, 2012)

bedtime for Bonzo...  night all!


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> bedtime for Bonzo...  night all!

Click to collapse



Night man. Sleep good in new house in YOUR bed in YOUR room.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 9, 2012)

Congrats on the move Skinny. Glad that's all worked out fine for ya.

And pic change 
WTF!


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Congrats on the move Skinny. Glad that's all worked out fine for ya.
> 
> And pic change
> WTF!

Click to collapse



He likes Japanese pr0n


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> He likes Japanese pr0n

Click to collapse



Rather him than me :thumbup:


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Rather him than me :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Ahhh don't tell me you never watched an octopus vid from japan!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ahhh don't tell me you never watched an octopus vid from japan!

Click to collapse



Weirdly enough, no I haven't.

I stick to the "normal" stuff to be honest.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2012)

Evening!" 


Sent By A Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Sep 9, 2012)

1 a.m. bump.

Hii

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 9, 2012)

Approximately 9am bump.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 9, 2012)

What to do, what to do.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

I love the related videos for the amazing song. This group is awesome for those chill times.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 9, 2012)

Tired me is tired.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 9, 2012)

Morning. 

I need coooooffeeeeee


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 9, 2012)

bump


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 9, 2012)

Meh. I gotta stop sleeping so late

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Meh. I gotta stop sleeping so late
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Why sleep?


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Why sleep?

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 9, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Sep 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



lol, thats a diamond


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> lol, thats a diamond

Click to collapse



No, that's methamphetamine yo!


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 9, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I had to get on xda 2010 to see that


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2012)

People of xda

Y U NO TELL ME THERE IS A DILBERT SHOW?!

I accidentally this post from my HD7s


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> People of xda
> 
> Y U NO TELL ME THERE IS A DILBERT SHOW?!
> 
> I accidentally this post from my HD7s

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



shut up, it's your fault, you're supposed to be the entertainer

I accidentally this post from my HD7s


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> shut up, it's your fault, you're supposed to be the entertainer
> 
> I accidentally this post from my HD7s

Click to collapse



No. He's the thread killer


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> No. He's the thread killer

Click to collapse



yeah, but he's the best when it comes to shows and films...

I accidentally this post from my HD7s


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 9, 2012)

Meh, it's sunday and this thread has been rolling downhill (in a volcano) in the past week.

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> No. He's the thread killer

Click to collapse



And you're the crazy lady on the street that shouts "Thread killer! Hell awaits you!!" at people.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 9, 2012)

Sick I feel. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> yeah, but he's the best when it comes to shows and films...
> 
> I accidentally this post from my HD7s

Click to collapse



Well I can't argue with that xD



LordManhattan said:


> And you're the crazy lady on the street that shouts "Thread killer! Hell awaits you!!" at people.

Click to collapse



Or that


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sick I feel.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Eat some raw eggs.. you'll feel much better(?).


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Eat some raw eggs.. you'll feel much better(?).

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Or that

Click to collapse



Btw, what happened to the nickname change? Didn't you want to change it?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Btw, what happened to the nickname change? Didn't you want to change it?

Click to collapse



I decided to keep it as it is for now.
I may get it changed at a later date though.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2012)

what's wrong sis?

also guys, I found this app a few weeks ago, it's called Crackle, it's free and it allows you to stream Movies and TV shows on your phone, don't know if it's available for android.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 9, 2012)

I want some chicken soup. To(o) bad I'm too lazy to get up and make some.
Dammit

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I decided to keep it as it is for now.
> I may get it changed at a later date though.

Click to collapse



Why not now? We are all bored and nothing else happens today


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Why not now? We are all bored and nothing else happens today

Click to collapse



Change yours then


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 9, 2012)

No, i changed mine last year or something  It's your turn _MonsieurCarter_.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 9, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 9, 2012)

Are you enjoying posting random pics Bridget?


----------



## trell959 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 9, 2012)

Zuuup


----------



## trell959 (Sep 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Zuuup

Click to collapse



LRQ runs well  I'll be on the latest CM10 nightly soon though.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 9, 2012)

IRC party. Drinks are on LM


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> No, i changed mine last year or something  It's your turn _MonsieurCarter_.

Click to collapse



I'm sure it's someone else's turn


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> LRQ runs well  I'll be on the latest CM10 nightly soon though.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm back on CM10. It worked just fine, but then i flashed the HydraCore kernel yesterday and OMG it runs soooo smooth! 



dexter93 said:


> IRC party. Drinks are on LM

Click to collapse



That's correct. Water, water for everybody!



KidCarter93 said:


> I'm sure it's someone else's turn

Click to collapse



What's that.. wh-what's that?! A chicken?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What's that.. wh-what's that?! A chicken?

Click to collapse



Not at all. But Archangel has been the newest noob to post in here, so he's up first


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 9, 2012)

LOL

The guy in the background on the right.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I'm back on CM10. It worked just fine, but then i flashed the HydraCore kernel yesterday and OMG it runs soooo smooth!

Click to collapse



Smooth is right! I've been running it for a while. It was called Note core I believe.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



that looks like LM and you.. a family photo - how sweet

edit: killed it. IRC party abandoned since I'm the only one in there

PS. Chatting with pulser


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Are you enjoying posting random pics Bridget?

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 10, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Sep 10, 2012)

Who needs sleep when you have 5 seasons of futurama and you're still at season 1


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 10, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Who needs sleep when you have 5 seasons of futurama and you're still at season 1

Click to collapse



First time watcher? If yes, enjoy!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> First time watcher? If yes, enjoy!

Click to collapse



I saw a couple of episodes before


----------



## trell959 (Sep 10, 2012)

Yo.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm in a drinking mood. 2 years today. 2 years. Why was I so damn stupid?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 10, 2012)

Two years since what? The last drink?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm in a drinking mood. 2 years today. 2 years. Why was I so damn stupid?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



You're a guy. You can't help yourself.  (j/k)
Don't feel so bad. We all make mistakes, especially in relationships. :beer:
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone using Path here? I'm interested in checking it out, but only two friends of mine uses it  And i gotta say, the app is freaking beautiful.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You're a guy. You can't help yourself.  (j/k)
> Don't feel so bad. We all make mistakes, especially in relationships. :beer:
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



i just wish i left the first time she cheated.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 10, 2012)

Once a cheater, always a cheater. Fact.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> i just wish i left the first time she cheated.

Click to collapse



Some relationships can get past cheating....some can't. Hindsight is always 20/20 (or something like that)....
Here watch this....have a WTF moment on me....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0HYqeXmPOU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slO7dDwB9jA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 PM ----------

Dead thread is dead. I'm a thread killer.....Nooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
I haz a sad nao
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey BD, you getting the Note 2?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey BD, you getting the Note 2?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes. Probably not right away though. I just finished paying an 1800$ co pay for my Mom's hospital stay and now have a 3200$ one to pay for the rehab hospital........

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. Probably not right away though. I just finished paying an 1800$ co pay for my Mom's hospital stay and now have a 3200$ one to pay for the rehab hospital........
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm going to try and get it as well. International?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 10, 2012)

I signed up for HuluPlus today.  Its pretty cool sofar!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 10, 2012)

It's only 9. Feels like 11 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm going to try and get it as well. International?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Of course.  (I only went with the T-MOBILE version of the SGSIII cuz I didn't want yet another RedPocket or H20 account...One is enough...plus the S4 is a newer architecture than the Exynos in the Int SGSIII)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Of course.  (I only went with the T-MOBILE version of the SGSIII cuz I didn't want yet another RedPocket or H20 account...One is enough...plus the S4 is a newer architecture than the Exynos in the Int SGSIII)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I will probably get the at&t version if it's just like the international. I'm alright with the wait because I have to get money together 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I signed up for HuluPlus today.  Its pretty cool sofar!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I had it for awhile, it was okay...I kept my Netflix and CrunxhyRoll subs and cancelled HuluPlus (I have a Roku box...the XS (angry birds on a 46in screen FTW!!))

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------




trell959 said:


> I will probably get the at&t version if it's just like the international. I'm alright with the wait because I have to get money together
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Most likely the AT& T version will have a Qualcomm chip in it. The Exynos is not yet compatible with LTE (it hasn't been so far)....
however, I've heard rumors that the T-MOBILE version will have the Exynos SoC and the Exynos hasn't been compatible with T-Mobile's HSPA+ (42mbps) network up to now...............................so I may be completely wrong and should just shut the hell up... 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Most likely the AT& T version will have a Qualcomm chip in it. The Exynos is not yet compatible with LTE (it hasn't been so far)....
> however, I've heard rumors that the T-MOBILE version will have the Exynos SoC and the Exynos hasn't been compatible with T-Mobile's HSPA+ (42mbps) network up to now...............................so I may be completely wrong and should just shut the hell up...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The Exynos quad in it is compatible with LTE, or at least o believe because the Sprint version is going to have LTE and is getting the Exynos. Nothing is confirmed yet though 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm conflicted as to whether I should get the S3 or the Note 2 (when it comes out).

The screen on my S2 is obliterated, but still usable.  AT&T said they will let me use my wife's upgrade, but i'm still unsure.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm conflicted as to whether I should get the S3 or the Note 2 (when it comes out).
> 
> The screen on my S2 is obliterated, but still usable.  AT&T said they will let me use my wife's upgrade, but i'm still unsure.

Click to collapse



Dude the screen size is pretty *****in'. Note 2.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Dude the screen size is pretty *****in'. Note 2.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yup.  and as rediculous as i imagine it would be to make calls on, i must be realistic.  i've made only two calls on my S2 in 10 months.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> yup.  and as rediculous as i imagine it would be to make calls on, i must be realistic.  i've made only two calls on my S2 in 10 months.

Click to collapse



My phone calls are rare. And when I have it out, I always get reactions.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 10, 2012)

I'd go note 2,  has some cool stuff on it 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Archangel (Sep 10, 2012)

either way your gonna have major dev support. i work on the us sgs3 sections,omg so many roms to pick from and its only getting better


----------



## boborone (Sep 10, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> either way your gonna have major dev support. i work on the us sgs3 sections,omg so many roms to pick from and its only getting better

Click to collapse



As long as it's not cdma :crying:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 10, 2012)

Well...I no longer have Windows anymore....all hail the mighty Linux.



Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 10, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Well...I no longer have Windows anymore....all hail the mighty Linux.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse









Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I swear I'm the only one who watched this show I know. And therefore that explains why nobody remembers this snap. I still remember seeing this episode way back when.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello.  Is it me you're looking for?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 10, 2012)

Meh.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



huh?


----------



## trell959 (Sep 10, 2012)

School bump

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> huh?

Click to collapse



Why huh"? 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hello.  Is it me you're looking for?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why huh"?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



What's up with you lately?  The only thing we're getting from you are "meh" and random pics


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 10, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



At least somebody understands me.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> At least somebody understands me.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse








NO homo


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 10, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> NO homo

Click to collapse








No homo.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What's up with you lately?  The only thing we're getting from you are "meh" and random pics

Click to collapse



exactly that ^

bumpies


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 10, 2012)

Morning


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning

Click to collapse



'Evening Dave!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sent from my Paranoid S2...
Who's talking about me


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 10, 2012)

My nexus does not like the stock cm kernel. 

I had to switch to lean kernel, the stock one gave me SOD while streaming


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> My nexus does not like the stock cm kernel.
> 
> I had to switch to lean kernel, the stock one gave me SOD while streaming

Click to collapse



neither does my sensation. its normal


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> neither does my sensation. its normal

Click to collapse



Interesting 

Red Hot Chili Peppers Concert in 2 weeks


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What's up with you lately?  The only thing we're getting from you are "meh" and random pics

Click to collapse



My Mom
Snowflake
Sparky
Does that answer your question?
(Probably not...but I don't feel like posting a wall of text right now.....)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 10, 2012)

Dead thread is dying


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My Mom
> Snowflake
> Sparky
> Does that answer your question?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, that answers my question  I know what you need. Guys getting kicked in the balls.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Interesting
> 
> Red Hot Chili Peppers Concert in 2 weeks

Click to collapse



The CM team makes decent roms, but not kernels.. in my devices at least


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 10, 2012)

May have something to do with the fact taLL GLORY TO THE HYPNOTOAD!!!!



BeerChameleon said:


> Dead thread is dying

Click to collapse



Ouch.............     


LordManhattan said:


> Yes, that answers my question  I know what you need. Guys getting kicked in the balls.

Click to collapse


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> I swear I'm the only one who watched this show I know. And therefore that explains why nobody remembers this snap. I still remember seeing this episode way back when.

Click to collapse



I remember this. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey Jase,BD,LordManhattan,M_T_M, dexter

YAY people are online NOW :victory::victory:


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey Jase,BD,LordManhattan,M_T_M, dexter
> 
> YAY people are online NOW :victory::victory:

Click to collapse



you killed it....









how's it going in here?


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey Jase,BD,LordManhattan,M_T_M, dexter
> 
> YAY people are online NOW :victory::victory:

Click to collapse



For now.. 

Something has to happen, or else...


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> For now..
> 
> Something has to happen, or else...

Click to collapse



hey lm

we've had some updates on the app... a couple of new strings. Could you give us a hand? 

https://otaupdatecenter.pro/translate


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> For now..
> 
> Something has to happen, or else...

Click to collapse



Something like this:


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Something like this:

Click to collapse



Are you thinking about the challenge?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Are you thinking about the challenge?

Click to collapse



Well duh


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hey lm
> 
> we've had some updates on the app... a couple of new strings. Could you give us a hand?
> 
> https://otaupdatecenter.pro/translate

Click to collapse



No problem. I'm on it.

Edit: God damnit.. I'm waiting for the activation link from Crowdin now, and if i'm right, i won't receive it - ever. Do you have the file on your computer so you can just send it to me?


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 10, 2012)

sure thing. here 


@dave: bring it on :highfive:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> sure thing. here
> 
> 
> @dave: bring it on :highfive:

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yes, that answers my question  I know what you need. Guys getting kicked in the balls.

Click to collapse



Ow. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 10, 2012)

Moar random goodness...
Look CLOSELY at it.....there's more there than meets the eye....

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Moar random goodness...
> Look CLOSELY at it.....there's more there than meets the eye....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> sure thing. here
> 
> 
> @dave: bring it on :highfive:

Click to collapse



Looks like there's a problem with the characters "æ", "ø" and "å". I've corrected it now, but i'm not sure if it'll stay. Please check it when you download it again.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sent from my Paranoid S2...
Who's talking about me


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sent from my Paranoid S2...
Who's talking about me


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Looks like there's a problem with the characters "æ", "ø" and "å". I've corrected it now, but i'm not sure if it'll stay. Please check it when you download it again.

Click to collapse



they show fine on gedit. thanks


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 10, 2012)

Nananananana batman!

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sent from my Paranoid S2...
Who's talking about me


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sent from my Paranoid S2...
> Who's talking about me

Click to collapse



Yesterday an Admin was about to delete this thread... so dont just spam. spam with style


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 10, 2012)

Spam power supply anyone?


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Spam power supply anyone?

Click to collapse



its allergic to technology


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 10, 2012)

I looked for a noobs everywhere on google images and found this:


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I looked for a noobs everywhere on google images and found this:

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



I KNOW


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 10, 2012)

What's with the faces guys?


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Yesterday an Admin was about to delete this thread... so dont just spam. spam with style

Click to collapse



I closed it twice Dexter...BTW, I'd like to have a word with you about that incident


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What's with the faces guys?

Click to collapse



Did u not see the philosoraptor

---------- Post added at 01:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> I closed it twice Dexter...BTW, I'd like to have a word with you about that incident

Click to collapse



Of course it is regarding having not enough smilies posted?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 10, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I closed it twice Dexter...BTW, I'd like to have a word with you about that incident

Click to collapse








Sent from my Paranoid S2...
Who's talking about me


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 10, 2012)

Bird Alert:
Crackers is crazy. Pix later....for now you'll just have to take my word for it....

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Did u not see the philosoraptor

Click to collapse



Yup, i did but this isn't my first time on the internet 
Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yup, i did but this isn't my first time on the internet
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



LOL

I just thought it was odd that I looked noobs everywhere image search and that was in the search


----------



## boborone (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah, good spam


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah, good spam

Click to collapse



Spam sushi??? 0.o

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Spam sushi??? 0.o
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spam_musubi

"Spam became a popular food in Hawaii after WWII. Spam was a main course military food for the troops during the war. The large military presence in Hawaii led to spam becoming a popular local food. Local Japanese created the Spam Musubi as result."

TrueStory.jpg

My grandpa was stationed in Hawaii after Korea. Mom was born there on a naval base. Grandma came home with lots and lots of spam recipes.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 10, 2012)

Poppy says hi 





And so does Tink 





Sent from my Paranoid S2...
Who's talking about me


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 10, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I closed it twice Dexter...BTW, I'd like to have a word with you about that incident

Click to collapse



get on irc


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 10, 2012)

Soooo....anybody here been affected by the GoDaddy attack?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 10, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Soooo....anybody here been affected by the GoDaddy attack?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



What sites that I might now would be affected?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 10, 2012)

asdfjkl;asdfjkl;sdfjkl;asdfjkl;asdfjkl;asdfjkl;asdfjkl;asddfjkl;asdfjkl;asdfjkl;asdfjkl;asdf;lkjasdf;lkjasd;dllfkj


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What sites that I might now would be affected?

Click to collapse



Dunno...every site that uses GoDaddy is down...including GoDaddy.com.

LOL, Oh yeah and:


Knock knock
Who's there?
Any website hosted by GoDaddy
Any website hosted by GoDaddy, who?
<DNS Lookup Failed>


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 10, 2012)

husam666 said:


> asdfjkl;asdfjkl;sdfjkl;asdfjkl;asdfjkl;asdfjkl;asdfjkl;asddfjkl;asdfjkl;asdfjkl;asdfjkl;asdf;lkjasdf;lkjasd;dllfkj

Click to collapse



Husam you are going to get our thread locked again!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Husam you are going to get our thread locked again!!!

Click to collapse



OK guys. If there is something we don't want, is this thread locked, so behave.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> OK guys. If there is something we don't want, is this thread locked, so behave.

Click to collapse



It was locked by useless posts like husams and too many smilies and repetitive words like erick erick.

So try not too post too much of that , note I didn't say none 

Sent By A Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Poppy says hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Say hi back. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Husam you are going to get our thread locked again!!!

Click to collapse



again?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 10, 2012)

husam666 said:


> again?

Click to collapse



Yes it was locked twice on friday


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 10, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7x4LLECwOQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7x4LLECwOQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cool chill bird


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Cool chill bird

Click to collapse



I think He was doing the hokey pokey... 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I think He was doing the hokey pokey...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Was that song on? 

My work computer doesn't have speakers


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7x4LLECwOQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Where's Snowflake?


----------



## trell959 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hahahahahaba I'm at the Apple store and these apple lovers tried to get me to buy an IPhone 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hahahahahaba I'm at the Apple store and these apple lovers tried to get me to buy an IPhone
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wifikill.........:thumbup:


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Wifikill.........:thumbup:

Click to collapse



Baaaahahahahahahaha....

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Was that song on?
> 
> My work computer doesn't have speakers

Click to collapse



No. He turned himself around. 







dexter93 said:


> Where's Snowflake?

Click to collapse



She was taking a birdnap in her cage. She's not really steady enough on her feet (her balance is still off) to go up on the playset just yet. 




Also hi all. I had a nice nap. 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hahahahahaba I'm at the Apple store and these apple lovers tried to get me to buy an IPhone
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And then you pulled out thy mighty Note and said "What a piece of work is this, how noble in reason, how infinite in faculty, in form and moving how express and admirable, in action how like an angel, in apprehension how like a god, the beauty of the Note, the paragon of Android".

Right? Riiight?


----------



## trell959 (Sep 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> And then you pulled out thy mighty Note and said "What a piece of work is this, how noble in reason, how infinite in faculty, in form and moving how express and admirable, in action how like an angel, in apprehension how like a god, the beauty of the Note, the paragon of Android".
> 
> Right? Riiight?

Click to collapse



They saw I had a Note and approached. Firstly asking if it ran Android, then they started their apple blah blah easy to use blah blah. Then I told her what Android was all about 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

And then you proceeded to take her home and giggedy giggedy goo?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> And then you pulled out thy mighty Note and said "What a piece of work is this, how noble in reason, how infinite in faculty, in form and moving how express and admirable, in action how like an angel, in apprehension how like a god, the beauty of the Note, the paragon of Android".
> 
> Right? Riiight?

Click to collapse



I bet he said exactly that. Also, you're killing the thread again!!!!


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

Indeed i do!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## The Archangel (Sep 11, 2012)

i got online today expecting some reports, i enjoy dealing with them, none  . only had 2 in the past day,this is very odd


----------



## trell959 (Sep 11, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> i got online today expecting some reports, i enjoy dealing with them, none  . only had 2 in the past day,this is very odd

Click to collapse



So there's some kind of notification feature?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> So there's some kind of notification feature?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, it goes with the automated PM you get when you send one.

---------- Post added at 09:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------




The Archangel said:


> i got online today expecting some reports, i enjoy dealing with them, none  . only had 2 in the past day,this is very odd

Click to collapse



I can find some stuff to report for you if you want 

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------

"This forum requires that you wait 20 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 second." Huh. Never seen that before.


----------



## boborone (Sep 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Yeah, it goes with the automated PM you get when you send one.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Second that. What SGSII variant are you over


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm back. Sparky has a scanner app on his rezound. He says that there are five separate departments from CA that have over 500 listeners....what the heck is going on out there? 
The top 50 scanner channels are all California and Canada....
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## The Archangel (Sep 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Yeah, it goes with the automated PM you get when you send one.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



go ahead,


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm back. Sparky has a scanner app on his rezound. He says that there are five separate departments from CA that have over 500 listeners....what the heck is going on out there?
> The top 50 scanner channels are all California and Canada....
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Scanner of what?


----------



## trell959 (Sep 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm back. Sparky has a scanner app on his rezound. He says that there are five separate departments from CA that have over 500 listeners....what the heck is going on out there?
> The top 50 scanner channels are all California and Canada....
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well, right now there's a police pursuit going on right now, I'm watching it 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> go ahead,

Click to collapse



What's your turf? S3 forum?

---------- Post added at 02:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 AM ----------

Btw, here's the iPhone 5.


----------



## The Archangel (Sep 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What's your turf? S3 forum?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 AM ----------
> 
> Btw, here's the iPhone 5.

Click to collapse



us sgs3
htc glacier
doid inc 2
optimus 3d
droid inc 4g lte
iconia a700 an 510
ideos s7


----------



## boborone (Sep 11, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> us sgs3
> htc glacier
> doid inc 2
> optimus 3d
> ...

Click to collapse



Noobs in the dinc sections huh?


----------



## The Archangel (Sep 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Noobs in the dinc sections huh?

Click to collapse



inc 2 an 4g are almost the same group of guys, i have no issues with em


----------



## trell959 (Sep 11, 2012)

What an amazing day.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What an amazing day.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Proceed..


----------



## trell959 (Sep 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Proceed..

Click to collapse



I worked on my car and day, and I'm now in a relationship.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Noobs in the dinc sections huh?

Click to collapse



Noobs everywhere, DInc2 is pretty good though. Except for me, of course. I'm the biggest noob there.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I worked on my car and day, and I'm now in a relationship.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Congrats bro! Is it the Apple girl? Did you root her?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Congrats bro! Is it the Apple girl? Did you root her?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah, she has an IPhone.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh it's on for our man Trell!  

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Sep 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yeah, she has an IPhone.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So you broke her?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 11, 2012)

What's up everyone.

Trell, good for you broski!


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey Skinny!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Hey Skinny!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sup sir!  How's things?  BTW, i google imaged the area you live in....wow, its gorgeous!!


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

What area exactly? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What area exactly?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Is it Bergen?  

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

Indeed it is  Just checking that you're not checking out Sweden or something funky lol 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Indeed it is  Just checking that you're not checking out Sweden or something funky lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Haha.  Contrary to popular belief, I am not retarded.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Haha.  Contrary to popular belief, I am not retarded.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



:what::what::banghead::banghead:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> :what::what::banghead::banghead:

Click to collapse



I think i was speaking vicariously through my wife.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What's up everyone.
> 
> Trell, good for you broski!

Click to collapse



Thanks! And what's going on?







boborone said:


> So you broke her?

Click to collapse



I'm trying to convince her to get the Sgs3 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Thanks! And what's going on?
> 
> I'm trying to convince her to get the Sgs3
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wait you didn't ask out the Apple store girl did you?

Or does this girl just happen to have an iPhone?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Wait you didn't ask out the Apple store girl did you?
> 
> Or does this girl just happen to have an iPhone?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Your sig is so sad lol

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Thanks! And what's going on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just settling in to the new house.  So far so good.  I have the most amazing view from my desk...i'll try to take pics soon.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Wait you didn't ask out the Apple store girl did you?
> 
> Or does this girl just happen to have an iPhone?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



She just happens to have an IPhone. The whole apple store thing was a completely separate event.



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Your sig is so sad lolJust settling in to the new house.  So far so good.  I have the most amazing view from my desk...i'll try to take pics soon.

Click to collapse





Live in the same area?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Your sig is so sad lol

Click to collapse



My desktop or my tapatalk sig?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> My desktop or my tapatalk sig?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Desktop....fallen writer.:crying:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Desktop....fallen writer.:crying:

Click to collapse



LOL. Why is that sad?

It's true.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> LOL. Why is that sad?
> 
> It's true.

Click to collapse



It was just an observation.  Sad writer is sad.  It's not a bad thing bro.  I'm just jealous that I don't have a flaming sig.:silly:


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm trying to convince her to get the Sgs3
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't do it. She's used to iOS now and you'll regret it BADLY if she decides that Android is too complicated. You'll never hear the end of it.

You can of course just ignore all this and go for it, but you WILL be single again in a week when she's crying because she can't figure out the lockscreen. Not saying that your GF is stupid, but yes, that's what i'm saying 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Don't do it. She's used to iOS now and you'll regret it BADLY if she decides that Android is too complicated. You'll never hear the end of it.
> 
> You can of course just ignore all this and go for it, but you WILL be single again in a week when she's crying because she can't figure out the lockscreen. Not saying that your GF is stupid, but yes, that's what i'm saying
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The limited thanks on desktop is unjust.  By "unjust", I mean BULLSH*T.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Don't do it. She's used to iOS now and you'll regret it BADLY if she decides that Android is too complicated. You'll never hear the end of it.
> 
> You can of course just ignore all this and go for it, but you WILL be single again in a week when she's crying because she can't figure out the lockscreen. Not saying that your GF is stupid, but yes, that's what i'm saying
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You're actually 100% correct.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 11, 2012)

I am really loving the band called Radical Face.  Never heard them before.  Really cool stuff.

---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------

OMG...this was the first thing i ever uploaded to photobucket.  Must have been 2003-2004....wow...

some chick on MySpace added "skinny" and sent it to me.







I actually painted that drumkit myself.  Multiple layers of spraypaint along with wet-sanding to make the fade, and black appliance paint for all the hardware.  Damn, I miss that kit.


----------



## The Archangel (Sep 11, 2012)

looks like im closing up shop tonight,see yall in the morning


----------



## huggs (Sep 11, 2012)

I lost my damn drivers license
Looked everywhere for it, probably left it at someone's house
This sucks


----------



## boborone (Sep 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I am really loving the band called Radical Face.  Never heard them before.  Really cool stuff.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pre tats?

---------- Post added at 02:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 AM ----------




huggs said:


> I lost my damn drivers license
> Looked everywhere for it, probably left it at someone's house
> This sucks

Click to collapse



Don't get pulled over in Arizona


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Pre tats?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



kinda sorta....had some outlining done back then.....hard to see in that gif.  It's only a 9-pic gif.


----------



## boborone (Sep 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> kinda sorta....had some outlining done back then.....hard to see in that gif.  It's only a 9-pic gif.

Click to collapse



Ahhh no animation in app. Just tiny pic. But you look white with no color.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ahhh no animation in app. Just tiny pic. But you look white with no color.

Click to collapse



haha....well, that much is true, but check it out on PC when possible.


----------



## boborone (Sep 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> haha....well, that much is true, but check it out on PC when possible.

Click to collapse



OK will do


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

Guys, what's the best browser I can use that's as close to Chrome as possible?
I generally like chrome but it needs an update because it keeps FCing


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Guys, what's the best browser I can use that's as close to Chrome as possible?
> I generally like chrome but it needs an update because it keeps FCing

Click to collapse



IE? 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> IE?
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



I meant on my phone. I should've mentioned that


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I meant on my phone. I should've mentioned that

Click to collapse



Root Explorer?

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I meant on my phone. I should've mentioned that

Click to collapse



Dolphin browser is pretty close, I use Opera Mobile, fastest browser I've seen.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

How about the stock browser? It's the fastest for me (JB).

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm using dolphin atm. I'll try stock though, but generally stock is normally quite slow.
At least that's the case when I've used it before.


----------



## obsidianchao (Sep 11, 2012)

@kc Use xScope, browser of choice for the last three years.

Oh, man, I'm a mess. Contemplating suicide (it's been years since I've had thoughts this severe), been an emotional wreck... even getting through school is becoming difficult. I'm constantly focusing on holding back tears instead of concentrating on work. Every night has been panic attack after panic attack. I haven't slept for the last two nights (barely two hours a night, if that). I can't do this, guys...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 11, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> @kc Use xScope, browser of choice for the last three years.
> 
> Oh, man, I'm a mess. Contemplating suicide (it's been years since I've had thoughts this severe), been an emotional wreck... even getting through school is becoming difficult. I'm constantly focusing on holding back tears instead of concentrating on work. Every night has been panic attack after panic attack. I haven't slept for the last two nights (barely two hours a night, if that). I can't do this, guys...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Suicidal, yet can still recommend a browser.


Get real dude, no one/nothing is worth ending your life.  You'll be fine.  I'm not downplaying your situation.  I'm just being realistic.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 11, 2012)

Bump off the second page!


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> @kc Use xScope, browser of choice for the last three years.
> 
> Oh, man, I'm a mess. Contemplating suicide (it's been years since I've had thoughts this severe), been an emotional wreck... even getting through school is becoming difficult. I'm constantly focusing on holding back tears instead of concentrating on work. Every night has been panic attack after panic attack. I haven't slept for the last two nights (barely two hours a night, if that). I can't do this, guys...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



You know, there's no beef, music, women, pizza, hamburgers, alcohol and delicious tech on the other side; i'm guessing.


----------



## codeknight11 (Sep 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Guys, what's the best browser I can use that's as close to Chrome as possible?
> I generally like chrome but it needs an update because it keeps FCing

Click to collapse



Try dolphin, the real one


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

Where did everybody go?! *forever alone*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Where did everybody go?! *forever alone*

Click to collapse



Morning LM :laugh:

So yesterday I went through 5 kernels and found my nexus does not like CM10 stock kernel,lean kernel,Franco's kernel,007 kernel,and one more I forgot the name

The only ones it does like is stock, Air kernel and trinity 

Stupid picky nexus!!!


----------



## boborone (Sep 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning LM :laugh:
> 
> So yesterday I went through 5 kernels and found my nexus does not like CM10 stock kernel,lean kernel,Franco's kernel,007 kernel,and one more I forgot the name
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's wrong and don't tell me battery, you dud give it enough time to judge.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning LM :laugh:
> 
> So yesterday I went through 5 kernels and found my nexus does not like CM10 stock kernel,lean kernel,Franco's kernel,007 kernel,and one more I forgot the name
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> What's wrong and don't tell me battery, you dud give it enough time to judge.

Click to collapse



I gave it a day and with all the kernels I tried. I would either get sleep of death or weird screen glitching.

I didn't touch the stock voltages which were not overclocked or underclocked. My nexus just spit them out with weird issues. As soon as I tried trinity and air kernel problems magically disappeared. 

---------- Post added at 10:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 AM ----------




LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Not a big deal, I just can't use the built in gamma controls and forced to use trinity app or Francos app to adjust colors and what not.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Not a big deal, I just can't use the built in gamma controls and forced to use trinity app or Francos app to adjust colors and what not.

Click to collapse



Do the Nexus also have problems with banding (UI)) and blacks in videos?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Do the Nexus also have problems with banding (UI)) and blacks in videos?

Click to collapse



Banding like how? 
Blacks in videos seem fine.


----------



## The Archangel (Sep 11, 2012)

I got my permit!!


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Banding like how?
> Blacks in videos seem fine.

Click to collapse



Left and middle has banding







The Note has/had some problems with it, but it looks like the HydraCore kernel fixes this for us.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Left and middle has banding
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya there is a little of that, but with the right color adjustments, it can be unnoticeable.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I got my permit!!

Click to collapse



I read that as Kermit


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



On god lmfao!! 

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## obsidianchao (Sep 11, 2012)

Feeling slightly better, though arbitrarily. Still rife with anxiety.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Guys what do u think of the new avatar?


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Guys what do u think of the new avatar?

Click to collapse



I think I can't see it on tapatalk.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Guys what do u think of the new avatar?

Click to collapse



:thumbup:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I think I can't see it on tapatalk.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Looks like tapatalk hasn't updated it, u can see if though if you click my profile on tapatalk 

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Guys what do u think of the new avatar?

Click to collapse



I think this one is cooler


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Looks like tapatalk hasn't updated it, u can see if though if you click my profile on tapatalk
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Forgot you could do that, I have show avatars disabled, too many images to load. Looks good.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I think this one is cooler

Click to collapse



Well maybe I will get someone to do some photo shopping for me to make a cooler one with a beer. I gotta have beer in there somewhere 

I found this in google images after looking through all the pictures.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

This?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> This?

Click to collapse



Ya I saw that but I hate budweiser


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya I saw that but I hate budweiser

Click to collapse



You're not really helping you're case by being fussy are ya? Lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You're not really helping you're case by being fussy are ya? Lol

Click to collapse



Nope, like I said if I must I will get a couple images and photoshop them together. For now I like the new one better then the old one.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey KC

& noob


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey Max


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2012)

'Whats up man ? 

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------

@ david http://i.imgur.com/zAHa5.png

Crappy font, Couildn't find a better one


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

Just pissing about with my dpi settings to get everything all good. Bad times D:

You?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Sep 11, 2012)

http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/8619/2204355.swf

http://media.lelombrik.net/33001-33500/97f502a5b7300735fe80b2560104150394d4c136.swf


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just pissing about with my dpi settings to get everything all good. Bad times D:
> 
> You?

Click to collapse



You using Paranoid? 
also.. It's worth getting 3D youtube... Its cool xD

Homework  



InfinityFTW said:


> http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/8619/2204355.swf
> 
> http://media.lelombrik.net/33001-33500/97f502a5b7300735fe80b2560104150394d4c136.swf

Click to collapse



lol XD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

Nah. I'm on SlimBean now. Just trying to see what's best really.

Haha unlucky. Not about doing homework


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Nah. I'm on SlimBean now. Just trying to see what's best really.
> 
> Haha unlucky. Not about doing homework

Click to collapse



Ah sweet, I havent looked at other roms in ages, but  I keep getting random reboots its a pita


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah sweet, I havent looked at other roms in ages, but  I keep getting random reboots its a pita

Click to collapse



I hadn't either to be honest. The first rom I used was cm7 which was okay, but as soon as I got onto PA I haven't switched until the other day.
Maybe you need to think about switching


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I hadn't either to be honest. The first rom I used was cm7 which was okay, but as soon as I got onto PA I haven't switched until the other day.
> Maybe you need to think about switching

Click to collapse



I'll look now  May aswell set it to download whilst Im not really on the internet 

Also.. You seen those ads for the Phones4U upgrade checker thingy?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'll look now  May aswell set it to download whilst Im not really on the internet
> 
> Also.. You seen those ads for the Phones4U upgrade checker thingy?

Click to collapse



No I ain't  What is it?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 11, 2012)

I flashed PA on my SGSIII.... 
Also....Snowflake
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> No I ain't  What is it?

Click to collapse



Ah, They've got tv ads, But basically you enter your details & they'll tell you when your upgrade is due... Thought I'd give it ago because I'm too lazy to goto a vodafone shop , But anyway... They keep ringing back  and it's getting annoying.. so just saying :silly:

---------- Post added at 08:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> I flashed PA on my SGSIII....
> Also....Snowflake *AwesomeBird*
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sweet BD  & Hey


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah, They've got tv ads, But basically you enter your details & they'll tell you when your upgrade is due... Thought I'd give it ago because I'm too lazy to goto a vodafone shop , But anyway... They keep ringing back  and it's getting annoying.. so just saying :silly:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Maxey! How are you?
Snowflake says hi. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey Maxey! How are you?
> Snowflake says hi.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good thanks  Tired You? 

and hi xD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah, They've got tv ads, But basically you enter your details & they'll tell you when your upgrade is due... Thought I'd give it ago because I'm too lazy to goto a vodafone shop , But anyway... They keep ringing back  and it's getting annoying.. so just saying :silly:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah yeah. No interest to me then cause I'm on PAYG


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Ah yeah. No interest to me then cause I'm on PAYG

Click to collapse



Ohhh fair enough 

You got data?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

Who needs this snowflake?






When we have THE Snowflake 
Hey BD & Snowflake 

---------- Post added at 08:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Ohhh fair enough
> 
> You got data?

Click to collapse



Yeah. Unlim from Three with 3000 texts and 300 mins, but I don't use the mins and texts anyway


----------



## trell959 (Sep 11, 2012)

I love getting out of school this early 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Who needs this snowflake?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait.. How much is that though? 


trell959 said:


> I love getting out of school this early
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey dude  WHats the time there? 1?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wait.. How much is that though?
> 
> Hey dude  WHats the time there? 1?

Click to collapse



£15


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## trell959 (Sep 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wait.. How much is that though?
> 
> Hey dude  WHats the time there? 1?

Click to collapse



12:40 right now 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> 12:40 right now
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Awesome man  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

Where's the spamming at? D:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 11, 2012)

It just went 
cool sig animation btw 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> It just went
> cool sig animation btw
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's making a return then 
And yeah I know  Cheers


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Whats up man ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey max and notbad.jpg

Maybe might use that :cyclops:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

beerchameleon said:


> hey max and notbad.jpg
> 
> maybe might use that :cyclops:

Click to collapse



STOP! SPAMMER TIME 

---------- Post added at 08:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> stop! Spammer time :d

Click to collapse



Dammit. Blocking my caps


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

kidcarter93 said:


> stop! Spammer time :d
> 
> ---------- post added at 08:59 pm ---------- previous post was at 08:58 pm ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



STOP! HAMMER TIME

F U C K the caps BLOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> sTOP! SPAMMER TIME

Click to collapse



It's easy to get past it. Just modify your post in all caps 

---------- Post added at 09:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------

I'm a genius to find the loophole


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It's easy to get past it. Just modify your post in all caps
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------
> 
> I'm a genius to find the loophole

Click to collapse



What was weird is it was still editing it


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What was weird is it was still editing it

Click to collapse



So it kept putting it back to non caps when you changed it?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> So it kept putting it back to non caps when you changed it?

Click to collapse



YES LOL

and after you posted edit your post to get by it, it changed


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

beerchameleon said:


> yes lol
> 
> and after you posted edit your post to get by it, it changed

Click to collapse



WHAT SORCERY IS THIS?

---------- Post added at 09:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 PM ----------

The loophole no work


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> what sorcery is this?

Click to collapse



LOL I told you something was wrong!! 

---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------

Loop hole isn't working is what they want you to think.
When really it is M_T_M or another MOD editing our posts.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LOL I told you something was wrong!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It only let's you put it a in caps once someone has already replied. At least, that's how it seems.

I wouldn't be surprised with MTM


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

kidcarter93 said:


> it only let's you put it a in caps once someone has already replied. At least, that's how it seems.

Click to collapse



NEVERMIND!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hallo


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> that is what i thought but then i did it without you replying.

Click to collapse



Hmm.... I dunno then. I figure this out somehow :thumbup:

---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> NEVERMIND!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Amiright?

Hey Dex


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hmm.... I dunno then. I figure this out somehow :thumbup:

Click to collapse



It seems flaky cause I have posted in all caps before without it editing or me having to edit it.

---------- Post added at 01:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Amiright?

Click to collapse



No cause it let me do that b4 you replied


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

When was it that they made it so we shouldn't be able to? And why?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Also afternnon Mr. Don 

---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> When was it that they made it so we shouldn't be able to? And why?

Click to collapse



Awhile ago.. 

and it is for protection against arguments or yelling at people


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> It seems flaky cause I have posted in all caps before without it editing or me having to edit it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But from when you wrote NEVERMIND, I'd edited my previous post. So it could still be like that.
I have no idea anymore D:

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Also afternnon Mr. Don
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL. Just write *shout* at the start if needed then


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> But from when you wrote NEVERMIND, I'd edited my previous post. So it could still be like that.
> I have no idea anymore D:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



*shout* OK I WILL!!!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> *shout* OK I WILL!!!!

Click to collapse



BOOMl!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> BOOMl!

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> [img]http://www.imgur.com/BblBm.gif[/img]

Click to collapse



Y don't you wrap images tags around that?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Y don't you wrap images tags around that?

Click to collapse



It shown up fine anyway


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It shown up fine anyway

Click to collapse



no I have to click it.. 


EDIT: on tapatalk it recognizes it but on the computer it just has a link..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> no I have to click it..

Click to collapse



Well it just shown up as a normal image on the app, so I figured it would show up fine on the desktop, just like other gifs


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well it just shown up as a normal image on the app, so I figured it would show up fine on the desktop, just like other gifs

Click to collapse



Not with out the


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Not with out the ]/IMG] around it. Tapatalk most have an automatic image detection..[/QUOTE]
> I just jumped on browser and I see your point :/
> Ah well... soon be changed xD[COLOR="Silver"]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I just jumped on browser and I see your point :/
> Ah well... soon be changed xD
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya.. 

Also I wish samsung would get there head out of there ass and release more accessories for my note 10.1


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya..
> 
> Also I wish samsung would get there head out of there ass and release more accessories for my note 10.1

Click to collapse



I think they're too busy with their latest release 
I can't wait until my S2 gets official JB though


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

Where's Trell? Oooh, that's right, he has a girlfriend now. His account will remain unused and dusty. RIP.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Where's Trell? Oooh, that's right, he has a girlfriend now. His account will remain unused and dusty. RIP.

Click to collapse



Until she finds out he's cheating on her with XDA.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeeees, YES! You are right young Carter. We shall lay out some traps, and we shall get him back from the witch.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

I like your thinking. Any plans?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Where's Trell? Oooh, that's right, he has a girlfriend now. His account will remain unused and dusty. RIP.

Click to collapse



I think I might of missed part of the news I saw talk about a girl, Just didn't know what was going on.  

Also we won't see him for at least 3 months until they are totally comfortable with each other


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



Then we may see him within the next couple of days


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I like your thinking. Any plans?

Click to collapse



Yes. We shall mail her a Nickelback album with Trell's name on it. She will break up with him and he shall return to the kingdom



Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

And then just hope for the best that she doesn't like Nickelback. If she does, plan failed


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> And then just hope for the best that she doesn't like Nickelback. If she does, plan failed

Click to collapse



What about Rebecca black or Justin Bieber  

I don't think those will fail


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What about Rebecca black or Justin Bieber
> 
> I don't think those will fail

Click to collapse



Being a girl, she'll probably like bieber. That's dependant on her age and sanity though.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Being a girl, she'll probably like bieber. That's dependant on her age and sanity though.

Click to collapse



Well how about we burn a cd of all the awful songs ever and call it a love mix from trell then she will break up once her ears are bleeding.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well how about we burn a cd of all the awful songs ever and call it a love mix from trell then she will break up once her ears are bleeding.

Click to collapse



I like that idea. Let's go to the lab and make this happen!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well how about we burn a cd of all the awful songs ever and call it a love mix from trell then she will break up once her ears are bleeding.

Click to collapse



This could work


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> This could work

Click to collapse



Also if the music doesn't work a love cd so early in the relationship will scare her for being overly attached. :victory:

So its a guarantee win!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Also if the music doesn't work a love cd so early in the relationship will scare her for being overly attached. :victory:
> 
> So its a guarantee win!!

Click to collapse



Or a mix of someone saying "I love you" and then sexually groaning, being looped constantly. That's a guaranteed end


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I like that idea. Let's go to the lab and make this happen!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What lab?  You mean the computer desk or laptop 

---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Or a mix of someone saying "I love you" and then sexually groaning, being looped constantly. That's a guaranteed end

Click to collapse



Add it with the burned mix after ever song make it repeat 3 times after every song plays  :highfive:


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What lab?  You mean the computer desk or laptop
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No! The lab! Where are you? Are you on the mainland again? I told you not to go there!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What lab?  You mean the computer desk or laptop
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What lab?  You mean the computer desk or laptop
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Keep up man. Dexters lab, obviously 

I'm glad this plans finally getting there anyway


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



LOL I love that movie. :laugh:

---------- Post added at 02:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------

Why do we even have that lever?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



That deserves more than a thank, but alas that's all I can give 
Getting hit by a corn on the cob was the best by far


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

DEAD THREAD IS DEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wake up mafia!!!!!!!!!!!!

We need to get back to our portal status


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

Wh-what?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Wh-what?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nothing.. LOL go back to the lab  or bed or the alcoholism


----------



## trell959 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

FYI, i'm in the lab making a horse mutant. What are you up to? Fapping?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I didn't know we sent the cd already? 


Lordmanhattan? Or kid carter?


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Welcome!







BeerChameleon said:


> I didn't know we sent the cd already?
> 
> 
> Lordmanhattan? Or kid carter?

Click to collapse



It worked, IT WORKED!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I didn't know we sent the cd already?
> 
> 
> Lordmanhattan? Or kid carter?

Click to collapse



Wtf?







LordManhattan said:


> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was excited for the Jelly bean leak 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Wtf?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing nothing.. 

bunch of pages backwards nothing to worry about.

Why are you not excited any more?


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Nothing nothing..
> 
> bunch of pages backwards nothing to worry about.
> 
> Why are you not excited any more?

Click to collapse



We thought we got a JB leak today for our Notes. We need it to get hwcomposer (project butter) working.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 11, 2012)

Spamalama bazinga!
Idk....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 12, 2012)

Gonna build a go kart

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Spamalama bazinga!
> Idk....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Please no.

Do we really want to make this a spam thread? What's the point in spending time here then?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Please no.
> 
> Do we really want to make this a spam thread? What's the point in spending time here then?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What have i done... 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 12, 2012)

Screw you guys!  I read a few pages back 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Please no.
> 
> Do we really want to make this a spam thread? What's the point in spending time here then?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You know you're getting old when you're saying no to spam.
Wait...wrong thread 

---------- Post added at 12:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------




trell959 said:


> Screw you guys!  I read a few pages back
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm guessing you didn't like the pic then?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What have i done...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Don't make "no spam"comments to me. Seriously.
Everyone else in here posts the same thing.... it wasn't like I posted pages of "spam"..it was one damn comment.


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Screw you guys!  I read a few pages back
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't make "no spam"comments to me. Seriously.
> Everyone else in here posts the same thing.... it wasn't like I posted pages of "spam"..it was one damn comment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Woah.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Where's the spamming at? D:

Click to collapse











BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse











boborone said:


> Yeah, good spam

Click to collapse



Since I haven't ONCE seen you say anything to anyone else here LM. 
You DO NOT have the right to go picking on me
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Screw you guys!  I read a few pages back
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 Are you proud of us?



Babydoll25 said:


> Don't make "no spam"comments to me. Seriously.
> Everyone else in here posts the same thing.... it wasn't like I posted pages of "spam"..it was one damn comment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What? Do you want to have this fight? You'll lose.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 12, 2012)

Nothingtodohere.jpg

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

YAY! My post got featured xD


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Since I haven't ONCE seen you say anything to anyone else here LM.
> You DO NOT have the right to go picking on me
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That happened ages ago! I can tell you whatever i want, because you're a woman 




        This is it. This is how i die


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Are you proud of us?
> 
> 
> 
> What? Do you want to have this fight? You'll lose.

Click to collapse



Try me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> YAY! My post got featured xD

Click to collapse



What post? The one about Hello Kitty?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> YAY! My post got featured xD

Click to collapse



The one about your mom


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> That happened ages ago! I can tell you whatever i want, because you're a woman
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Try me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Alright. How dirty do you want it?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What post? The one about Hello Kitty?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately yes. But a mention, however ridiculous is still a mention 

---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> Alright. How dirty do you want it?

Click to collapse



As dirty as the dishes?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Alright. How dirty do you want it?

Click to collapse




I'm not playing around with you. Don't come in here and talk crap to me. I'm NOT in the mood
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Unfortunately yes. But a mention, however ridiculous is still a mention
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

2char


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2012)

Alright everyone lets play nicely and all aboard the SPAM BUS:


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm not playing around with you. Don't come in here and talk crap to me. I'm NOT in the mood
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Alright everyone lets play nicely and all aboard the SPAM BUS:

Click to collapse



Shotgun!


----------



## trell959 (Sep 12, 2012)

Sorry guys got to go.....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sorry guys got to go.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You off to make that CD?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You off to make that CD?

Click to collapse



Or get the cd before we send it


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Or get the cd before we send it

Click to collapse



Or that


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sorry guys got to go.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh, i see...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Oh, i see...

Click to collapse



I was going to post something like this but......


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I was going to post something like this but......

Click to collapse



... I was faster than you?  YOU LOSE!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> ... I was faster than you?  YOU LOSE!

Click to collapse



No I didn't want to be more of an ass then I already had been


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No I didn't want to be more of an ass then I already had been

Click to collapse



Don't worry. It's the internet and it'll be forgotten tomorrow  (I hope)


----------



## trell959 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm back. Sup all?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm back. Sup all?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nothing, LM killed the thread again.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 12, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Nothing, LM killed the thread again.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Expected that 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## obsidianchao (Sep 12, 2012)

Smoked weed today for the first time. That was really weird. Chilled me out. I needed that. 

'Sup, Mafia?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## trell959 (Sep 12, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Smoked weed today for the first time. That was really weird. Chilled me out. I needed that.
> 
> 'Sup, Mafia?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



I remember my 1st time, my 1st was at 14 though.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 12, 2012)

So...finally ironed out all the kinks and got LMDE running on my laptop.

Fantastic...

Then a friend coincidentally decides to call me and assist him setting up a Gentoo install.

Me: So, have you installed Gentoo before?
Him: No.
Me: You do understand that you have to compile everything for your specific PC.
Him: No. How do I do that?
Me: <Facepalm> <sigh> You have to use Portage with terminal.
Him: I do? Sweet. How long is this going to take?
Me: Four to six hours.
Him: Why so long?
Me: Because you're an idiot.

~Jaseglenn4


----------



## trell959 (Sep 12, 2012)

Got on my girlfriends dad's good side  working on the mom....


Hey Obsidian, change your avatar to this 




Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Got on my girlfriends dad's good side  working on the mom....
> 
> 
> Hey Obsidian, change your avatar to this
> ...

Click to collapse



I bet you're working on the mom.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> I bet you're working on the mom.

Click to collapse



Dad likes me. Mom doesn't because of my religious views lol. I told her she's being ridiculous

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Got on my girlfriends dad's good side  working on the mom....
> 
> Hey Obsidian, change your avatar to this
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How on earth did you do that? I always hit it off with moms, but the dads are always skeptical, which i understand.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey guys, I just invented a new word.
Pedrophile: Someone who creepingly likes Mexicans


----------



## boborone (Sep 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Dad likes me. Mom doesn't because of my religious views lol. I told her she's being ridiculous
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dude you just started with this girl and you're already getting into it with mom about religion?! You're never getting on her good side now you god hating heathen.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

LOL! Nice one.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Sep 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey guys, I just invented a new word.
> Pedrophile: Someone who creepingly likes Mexicans

Click to collapse



mtm lovin


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2012)

how's it going everyone?


----------



## trell959 (Sep 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude you just started with this girl and you're already getting into it with mom about religion?! You're never getting on her good side now you god hating heathen.

Click to collapse



She insisted that I did  The moms a nice lady. And I don't hate God, I just love science.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> She insisted that I did  The moms a nice lady. And I don't hate God, I just love science.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not in their eyes.

*southern bigot draw
"you're either with us, or you're against us"

That's actually from the bible. Taken out of context, but it is in there and used quite frequently.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Not in their eyes.
> 
> *southern bigot draw
> "you're either with us, or you're against us"
> ...

Click to collapse



I've read the bible, and it's not necessarily that I don't believe, it's just that I agree with science more.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I've read the bible, and it's not necessarily that I don't believe, it's just that I agree with science more.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hahaha my buddy growing up would call dinosaurs "Jesus horses"


----------



## trell959 (Sep 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hahaha my buddy growing up would call dinosaurs "Jesus horses"

Click to collapse



Hahaha. Damn I hate meeting parents. I wish I didn't do it so early.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey everybody!

Long night tonight, we've been designing new app icon.. here's the progress
http://db.tt/IInHDdn5


The thing is, we are still undecided. Perfect one still not found  



Anyway, how's the Mafia doing? 
Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2012)

Random girl on FB:
Wass up?

Me:
nothing, just sitting chatting with people
anything interesting with you?

her:
Hmmmm....that's cool
What are the things that makes a girl interesting?


....


----------



## trell959 (Sep 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Random girl on FB:
> Wass up?
> 
> Me:
> ...

Click to collapse



Give it to her straight....



Hey dex 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Random girl on FB:
> Wass up?
> 
> Me:
> ...

Click to collapse



*looks at your avatar


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> Long night tonight, we've been designing new app icon.. here's the progress
> http://db.tt/IInHDdn5
> ...

Click to collapse



Tip: Make it as simple as possible without a lot of different elements. 

*Bad icons: *







*Good icons: *











Personally, i would go with something flat since it's an Android app. ICS and JB elements are clean and completely flat without any gloss, so with flat i mean something like this: (think flat, like Holo)


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Give it to her straight....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol nah, I try to avoid such people.. they never live near me :|



boborone said:


> *looks at your avatar

Click to collapse



On my other "troll" account, I'm using a different avatar


----------



## boborone (Sep 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol nah, I try to avoid such people.. they never live near me :|
> 
> 
> 
> On my other "troll" account, I'm using a different avatar

Click to collapse



troll facebook account? I was meaning the facepalm of the one you have here.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Tip: Make it as simple as possible without a lot of different elements.
> 
> *Bad icons: *
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, on 79x79px you can't see much anyway 



Well, I need some sleep. See ya tomorrow ladies 
Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> troll facebook account? I was meaning the facepalm of the one you have here.

Click to collapse



oh ok :|
lmao

also yeah, people report on fb and you get banned eventually after you get blocked from posting, commenting and liking for a period of 1,3,7,15 and 30 days


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol nah, I try to avoid such people.. they never live near me :|
> 
> 
> 
> On my other "troll" account, I'm using a different avatar

Click to collapse



You should had replied anyway .... 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2012)

also *nothing to do here*

---------- Post added at 06:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 AM ----------




dexter93 said:


> You should had replied anyway ....
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



I did reply


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Yeah, on 79x79px you can't see much anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly, and that's why it's important that the icon is as simple as possible. I would remove the gloss and text. It's not needed, and then i would concentrate on the two elements that's left; Andy and the cloud.

But good night! I'm off to bed too.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Soap (Sep 12, 2012)

Bumps


----------



## trell959 (Sep 12, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Bumps

Click to collapse



Life by dirt?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Life by dirt?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



High on bath salts  

Also you are already meeting this girls parents


----------



## boborone (Sep 12, 2012)

I've been drinking. A lil help here please


----------



## trell959 (Sep 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> High on bath salts
> 
> Also you are already meeting this girls parents

Click to collapse



Don't remind me.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> I've been drinking. A lil help here please

Click to collapse



I am sober and still looking at it confused


----------



## Soap (Sep 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> I've been drinking. A lil help here please

Click to collapse



If you think about it, if you add 1$ to each 49$... you'd have 101$


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> I've been drinking. A lil help here please

Click to collapse



Simllar problem and solution from wikipedia:

The riddle

Three guests check into a hotel room. The clerk says the bill is $30, so each guest pays $10. Later the clerk realizes the bill should only be $25. To rectify this, he gives the bellhop $5 to return to the guests. On the way to the room, the bellhop realizes that he cannot divide the money equally. As the guests didn't know the total of the revised bill, the bellhop decides to just give each guest $1 and keep $2 for himself.
Now that each of the guests has been given $1 back, each has paid $9, bringing the total paid to $27. The bellhop has $2. If the guests originally handed over $30, what happened to the remaining $1?



Solution

The initial payment of $30 is accounted for as the clerk takes $25, the bellhop takes $2, and the guests get a $3 refund. It adds up. After the refund has been applied, we only have to account for a payment of $27. Again, the clerk keeps $25 and the bellhop gets $2. This also adds up.
There is no reason to add the $2 and $27 – the $2 is contained within the $27 already. Thus the addition is meaningless (mixing cost and cash). Instead the $2 should be subtracted from the $27 to get the revised bill of $25.
This becomes clearer when the initial and net payments are written as simple equations. The first equation shows what happened to the initial payment of $30:
$30 (initial payment) = $25 (to clerk) + $2 (to bellhop) + $3 (refund)
The second equation shows the net payment after the refund is applied (subtracted from both sides):
$27 (net payment) = $25 (to clerk) + $2 (to bellhop)
Both equations make sense, with equal totals on either side of the equal sign. The correct way to get the bellhop's $2 and the guests $27 on the same side of the equal sign ("The bellhop has $2, and the guests paid $27, how does that add up?") is to subtract, not add:
$27 (final payment) - $2 (to bellhop) = $25 (to clerk)
This is clearly not a paradox, and involves only the switching of subtraction for addition. Each patron has paid $9 for a total of $27. The storyteller adds the $2 that the bellhop pilfered, but he should have subtracted the $2 to make a total of $25 paid. So 3 X $9 = $27, which accounts for the $25 room and the $2 theft.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> I've been drinking. A lil help here please

Click to collapse



There isn't any missing dollar, my parents would never give me 100 bucks to buy a shirt...


----------



## boborone (Sep 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Simllar problem and solution from wikipedia:
> 
> The riddle
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, you are limited to 8 thanks per day

Got a link to wiki for that one?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sorry, you are limited to 8 thanks per day
> 
> Got a link to wiki for that one?

Click to collapse



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missing_dollar_riddle


----------



## boborone (Sep 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missing_dollar_riddle

Click to collapse



Sweet, this just might get me laid.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sweet, this just might get me laid.

Click to collapse



U better thank me tomorrow if you do 

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Sep 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> U better thank me tomorrow if you do
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Ahh it's one I've been working on for a while. Not my girl, she's mad at me right now cause she was being a *****.


----------



## Soap (Sep 12, 2012)

That riddle made my day


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 12, 2012)

That riddle hurt my friggin' head.  Thanks David.


----------



## codeknight11 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi everyone 
Le me is new here.
Btw, this thread is amazing


----------



## trell959 (Sep 12, 2012)

Sup mafia, I'm doing what I do every night, econ homework :thumbdown:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 12, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> Hi everyone
> Le me is new here.
> Btw, this thread is amazing

Click to collapse



Hey noob. I know I've seen you on my phone posting, can't remember from what threads. Where have I seen you from?


----------



## codeknight11 (Sep 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey noob. I know I've seen you on my phone posting, can't remember from what threads. Where have I seen you from?

Click to collapse



Eh? Noob? :/
I am a developer. I develop for Samsung Galaxy Ace :/


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey noob. I know I've seen you on my phone posting, can't remember from what threads. Where have I seen you from?

Click to collapse



More thanks than posts.  Not bad for a noob.


----------



## codeknight11 (Sep 12, 2012)

Life is a *****,
But one that you cant slap :banghead:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 12, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> Life is a *****,
> But one that you cant slap :banghead:

Click to collapse



I *****-slapped life a few times.  Every time I got on stage... with my Dad's voice in my head telling me "music isn't a career, it's a hobby."  Nice one pops, way to have faith.


----------



## boborone (Sep 12, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> Life is a *****,
> But one that you cant slap :banghead:

Click to collapse



Put er there noob *highfive*

What do you say to a woman with two black eyes?

Can't say much, she didn't listen the first two times.

Well archangle, you're no longer noob. This "dev" (sarcastic "whooooOOOOooo") is now noob.


----------



## Soap (Sep 12, 2012)

I still think I'm the noob.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Put er there noob *highfive*
> 
> What do you say to a woman with two black eyes?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do you blind a woman?
You put a windshield in front of her.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 12, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> I still think I'm the noob.

Click to collapse



Rest assured good buddy, you are.


----------



## codeknight11 (Sep 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Put er there noob *highfive*
> 
> What do you say to a woman with two black eyes?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, nice trolling. But you see, I dont get trolled so easily


----------



## boborone (Sep 12, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> Lol, nice trolling. But you see, I dont get trolled so easily

Click to collapse



Oh you definitely noob


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh you definitely noob

Click to collapse



PM sent....unrelated to this nonsense.:silly:


----------



## codeknight11 (Sep 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh you definitely noob

Click to collapse



Lol, fail troll


----------



## boborone (Sep 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> PM sent....unrelated to this nonsense.:silly:

Click to collapse



PM answered.


----------



## obsidianchao (Sep 12, 2012)

Guys, I slept incredibly last night. Holy sh*t. Wow. That was awesome.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 12, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> Guys, I slept incredibly last night. Holy sh*t. Wow. That was awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Lulz. It's 6:40am and I have yet to go to sleep.


Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## obsidianchao (Sep 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lulz. It's 6:40am and I have yet to go to sleep.
> 
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



This was me Saturday night, yo.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

Morning 


Apple sues a grocery store because of its domain  http://a.pl 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

Talking about Apple, I've just been having a good laugh reading through these comments from the Apple fanboys about the apple event today. Good to see some android users in there though. And of course I had to 2 cents worth


----------



## KranTi (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi..
Plz anybody help me.
My problem is battery life.
My Galaxy Ace GT-S5830 is not hve a long life battery.
I am a heavy user..
My daily use is sirfing on net nonstop (without a single min. Berak) about 4-6 hrs and calling not more than 2 hr.
I used topmost several roms but there is no rom i get to fulfill my expectations.
I changed my battery, i callibrate, flashed rom more than 100 times..
Is there any rom can fulfill my expectation?
Which rom is best for me?
I am attached a screenshot of my battery uses from 100% to 0%.
Thanx in advance.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

kranti.ace said:


> Hi..
> Plz anybody help me.
> My problem is battery life.
> My Galaxy Ace GT-S5830 is not hve a long life battery.
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all, this is the Off-Topic forum, which is for anything not related no phones. Also, if you'd done some reading before posting (which you clearly haven't), you'd have read the stickied thread at the top of this forum and realised that you're not supposed to post in Off-Topic until you have 10 posts, because otherwise you can quite easily be classed as a spammer.

Now regarding your question, you'll be better off searching for a forum on this site which is for your device. That way, people will be able to help you out better. That's also what Q&A sections are for.

Another thing you shod be aware of, is the fact that asking questions like "What is the best rom" "What is the best kernel" etc. are not allowed on this site because they generally cause took many arguments.

Now for a couple of suggestions.
The first of which being to spend a lot of time reading around this site. It will take a while, but believe me, it's worth it because you'll learn a hell of a lot of information which can help you in the future and help you become a good member of this site, rather than a noob.

The next suggestion is to use the search feature which is built into this site.
It's not just there to look pretty, it actually serves a purpose. Maybe you should use that more often so you'll find yourself in the correct section, rather than being ranted at by me.

[URL ="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=31462550&postcount=42890"]Cheers[/URL].

And on a final note...


----------



## K.A. (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> First of all, this is the Off-Topic forum, which is for anything not related no phones. Also, if you'd done some reading before posting (which you clearly haven't), you'd have read the stickied thread at the top of this forum and realised that you're not supposed to post in Off-Topic until you have 10 posts, because otherwise you can quite easily be classed as a spammer.
> 
> Now regarding your question, you'll be better off searching for a forum on this site which is for your device. That way, people will be able to help you out better. That's also what Q&A sections are for.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy Ace n00b redirected here...

Deep down inside, everyone is a noob..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Galaxy Ace n00b redirected here...
> 
> Deep down inside, everyone is a noob..

Click to collapse



Just figured it should be read again


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 12, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FavUpD_IjVY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## K.A. (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just figured it should be read again

Click to collapse



What should be read again? :silly:

Deep down inside, everyone is a noob..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

King ACE said:


> What should be read again? :silly:
> 
> Deep down inside, everyone is a noob..

Click to collapse



I don't even know anymore :what:


----------



## K.A. (Sep 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FavUpD_IjVY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



Slide to unlock..

Deep down inside, everyone is a noob..

---------- Post added at 02:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> I don't even know anymore :what:

Click to collapse



 Surely a MIB agent must have crossed your way :silly:

Deep down inside, everyone is a noob..


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 12, 2012)

/me is amazed by how much you peeps are trolling here... :what::what:

Insert witty sentence here


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> /me is amazed by how much you peeps are trolling here... :what::what:
> 
> Insert witty sentence here

Click to collapse



The IPhone 5 is the best phone ever!!!111!!!11 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> /me is amazed by how much you peeps are trolling here... :what::what:
> 
> Insert witty sentence here

Click to collapse



Who's trolling?


----------



## codeknight11 (Sep 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> The IPhone 5 is the best phone ever!!!111!!!11
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



Do you mean iCrap 5?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

2char


----------



## K.A. (Sep 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> The IPhone 5 is the best phone ever!!!111!!!11
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



YouDontSay.jpg

Deep down inside, everyone is a noob..


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> The IPhone 5 is the best phone ever!!!111!!!11
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse





Insert witty sentence here


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2012)

Noobs are the best


----------



## K.A. (Sep 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Who's trolling?

Click to collapse



Yep, he is...

Deep down inside, everyone is a noob..


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Who's trolling?

Click to collapse



Hmm.......good question 

Insert witty sentence here


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Yep, he is...
> 
> Deep down inside, everyone is a noob..

Click to collapse



I don't know, I don't see anyone trolling
Nobody's trolling here...


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> 2char

Click to collapse



You finally recognize who you are 

Insert witty sentence here


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Noobs are the best

Click to collapse



Too right. Endless amounts of fun to be had


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You finally recognize who you are
> 
> Insert witty sentence here

Click to collapse



Actually he was talking about you, since you're the noob in this thread


----------



## codeknight11 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm not going to tolerate being picked on. Five minutes after I left the thread last night Kid Carter posts a picture of a spam bus, no one says word one to him (I don't really care about the picture)...yet LordManhattan wants to pick on me for posting the words "spamalama bazinga"...
Seriously?
That's not right.
Have a nice day.


Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Actually he was talking about you, since you're the noob in this thread

Click to collapse



Oh no,I don't think so 

Insert witty sentence here


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You finally recognize who you are
> 
> Insert witty sentence here

Click to collapse



:beer:


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm not going to tolerate being picked on. Five minutes after I left the thread last night Kid Carter posts a picture of a spam bus, no one says word one to him (I don't really care about the picture)...yet LordManhattan wants to pick on me for posting the words "spamalama bazinga"...
> Seriously?
> That's not right.
> Have a nice day.
> ...

Click to collapse



Wut? 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm not going to tolerate being picked on. Five minutes after I left the thread last night Kid Carter posts a picture of a spam bus, no one says word one to him (I don't really care about the picture)...yet LordManhattan wants to pick on me for posting the words "spamalama bazinga"...
> Seriously?
> That's not right.
> Have a nice day.
> ...

Click to collapse



Feminism, Feminism  everywhere 

---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Oh no,I don't think so
> 
> Insert witty sentence here

Click to collapse



Yeah, what do you know about this thread?
who are the people here?
..
I thought so


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm not going to tolerate being picked on. Five minutes after I left the thread last night Kid Carter posts a picture of a spam bus, no one says word one to him (I don't really care about the picture)...yet LordManhattan wants to pick on me for posting the words "spamalama bazinga"...
> Seriously?
> That's not right.
> Have a nice day.
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually, I think David posted the spam bus. I did however mention about spamming.

Don't take it to heart BD. It always just been a bit of banter in here.


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Feminism, Feminism  everywhere
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol,I am here most of time,I just don't post 

Insert witty sentence here


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

Husam's right 
It was aimed at Prawesome, King Ace and the Galaxy Ace noob 

---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Lol,I am here most of time,I just don't post
> 
> Insert witty sentence here

Click to collapse



Still a noob to the thread.


----------



## codeknight11 (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Husam's right
> It was aimed at Prawesome, King Ace and the Galaxy Ace noob
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Wut?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Lol,I am here most of time,I just don't post
> 
> Insert witty sentence here

Click to collapse



YOU CREEP!!


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Husam's right
> It was aimed at Prawesome, King Ace and the Galaxy Ace noob
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Biatch please.........I have made nearly 20roms,and helped lots of other guys make their first roms...

Insert witty sentence here


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## K.A. (Sep 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Noobs are the best

Click to collapse





Deep down inside, everyone is a noob..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Biatch please.........I have made nearly 20roms,and helped lots of other guys make their first roms...
> 
> Insert witty sentence here

Click to collapse



Still a noob to this thread.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Biatch please.........I have made nearly 20roms,and helped lots of other guys make their first roms...
> 
> Insert witty sentence here

Click to collapse



In this thread, it doesn't matter what you are, what you own, or what you did, what matters is who you are.
Everyone here is the same, except me, babydoll, and dexter, we are your superiors. Now bow before us!!


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> In this thread, it doesn't matter what you are, what you own, or what you did, what matters is who you are.
> Everyone here is the same, except me, babydoll, and dexter, we are your superiors. Now bow before us!!

Click to collapse



Bows.........a.bit  not much,atleast you guys keep OT alive


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



At least you fixed the link. I was about to say something about it


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> In this thread, it doesn't matter what you are, what you own, or what you did, what matters is who you are.
> Everyone here is the same, except me, babydoll, and dexter, we are your superiors. Now bow before us!!

Click to collapse



So the rest of us are just... garbage ey? Prepare to go down down down dooown.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> So the rest of us are just... garbage ey? Prepare to go down down down dooown.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Shut up and BOW!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> The IPhone 5 is the best phone ever!!!111!!!11
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



The corners aren't round enough!  I smell a lawsuit.  Apple vs Apple 2012.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## K.A. (Sep 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Shut up and BOW!

Click to collapse



With the arrow..

Deep down inside, everyone is a noob..


----------



## codeknight11 (Sep 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The corners aren't round enough!  I smell a lawsuit.  Apple vs Apple 2012.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Lol xD


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Still a noob to this thread.

Click to collapse



Facepalm 

Insert witty sentence here


----------



## codeknight11 (Sep 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Biatch please.........I have made nearly 20roms,and helped lots of other guys make their first roms...
> 
> Insert witty sentence here

Click to collapse



20 roms? ***** please :what:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Facepalm.jpg
> 
> Insert witty sentence here

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 12, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> 20 roms? ***** please :what:

Click to collapse



 I just don't like to release them...

Insert witty sentence here


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

The only downside to constantly flashing different ROMs is that I'll stupidly get my homescreen looking exactly how I want it, then I flash a ROM and I'm left with this...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I just don't like to release them...
> 
> Insert witty sentence here

Click to collapse



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I just don't like to release them...
> 
> Insert witty sentence here

Click to collapse



Hipster developer


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> The only downside to constantly flashing different ROMs is that I'll stupidly get my homescreen looking exactly how I want it, then I flash a ROM and I'm left with this...

Click to collapse



That never happens to me.  But then, I always stick with aokp, so when I flash a rom, I keep my settings.





Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That never happens to me.  But then, I always stick with aokp, so when I flash a rom, I keep my settings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah it was fine when I just switched between different PA versions, but now I'm trying out a load of different ROMs I'm gonna have to wait until I've found one I like and then get it looking sweet.


----------



## K.A. (Sep 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hipster n00b

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> The only downside to constantly flashing different ROMs is that I'll stupidly get my homescreen looking exactly how I want it, then I flash a ROM and I'm left with this...

Click to collapse



What's the problem?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen

Click to collapse



I didnt even test them  I just mod them,and I keep them there

Insert witty sentence here


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What's the problem?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Just that I lose all the home screen that I'd set up. But I know that it wouldn't stay there anyway.


Prawesome said:


> I didnt even test them  I just mod them,and I keep them there
> 
> Insert witty sentence here

Click to collapse



Well that's no good to anyone


----------



## K.A. (Sep 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I didnt even test them  I just mod them,and I keep them there
> 
> Insert witty sentence here

Click to collapse



Hipster collector n00b..


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just that I lose all the home screen that I'd set up. But I know that it wouldn't stay there anyway.
> 
> Well that's no good to anyone

Click to collapse



I know :screwy:

Insert witty sentence here


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just that I lose all the home screen that I'd set up. But I know that it wouldn't stay there anyway.
> 
> Well that's no good to anyone

Click to collapse



What launcher do you use? Apex? Nova? You know you can make backups of your homescreen right?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What launcher do you use? Apex? Nova? You know you can make backups of your homescreen right?

Click to collapse



Normally apex, but on holo launcher HD at the moment.
And yeah I know, but whenever I get round to needing to do that, I forget


----------



## K.A. (Sep 12, 2012)

How's your challenge goin' btw?


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Normally apex, but on holo launcher HD at the moment.
> And yeah I know, but whenever I get round to needing to do that, I forget

Click to collapse



Holo Launcher HD? I tried that once, and it nearly gave me cancer.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

King ACE said:


> How's your challenge goin' btw?

Click to collapse



We've got 17 days to do about 7k posts.
Easy!

---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 PM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> Holo Launcher HD? I tried that once, and it nearly gave me cancer.

Click to collapse



It's just cause it was the default on the rom. I'm switching to Apex when I can be arsed


----------



## K.A. (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> We've got 17 days to do about 7k posts.
> Easy!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



~410 posts/day. As easy as BCD. [Dare not use A there, might get sued  ]


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

King ACE said:


> ~410 posts/day. As easy as ABC.

Click to collapse



Yeah exactly. That really ain't a problem.
I think you're gonna be getting sued regardless


----------



## K.A. (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah exactly. That really ain't a problem.
> I think you're gonna be getting sued regardless

Click to collapse



Ah, well then...what're they gunna do? reduce the alphabets to 25? :silly:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Ah, well then...what're they gunna do? reduce the alphabets to 25? :silly:

Click to collapse



Wouldn't surprise me


----------



## K.A. (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Wouldn't surprise me

Click to collapse



It'd be KidCrtr93 and King CE then  and XD Developers  xD


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 12, 2012)

Insert witty sentence here


----------



## K.A. (Sep 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> View attachment 1321414
> 
> Insert witty sentence here

Click to collapse



Braced myself. Now?


----------



## codeknight11 (Sep 12, 2012)

King ACE said:


> It'd be KidCrtr93 and King AC then  and XD Developers  xD

Click to collapse



King CE *
FTFY


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

These ROMs are getting me nowhere lol. SlimBean weren't bad, but no as good as PA. RootBox was too basic.
I guess I'll try Resurrection next then


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm going to follow the Apple keynote now. It'll be interesting to see what Apple have "innovated" this time. My bet is that the iPhone 5 will be a little slimmer, a little taller and have a 4 inch screen - and people all over the world will go nuts.


----------



## K.A. (Sep 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I'm going to follow the Apple keynote now. It'll be interesting to see what Apple have "innovated" this time. My bet is that the iPhone 5 will be a little slimmer, a little taller and have a 4 inch screen - and people all over the world will go nuts.

Click to collapse



Yup. its a little slimmer with a bigger screen and that's about it...

---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> These ROMs are getting me nowhere lol. SlimBean weren't bad, but no as good as PA. RootBox was too basic.
> I guess I'll try Resurrection next then

Click to collapse



What phone do you have? Xperia S?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2012)

Morning carter and noobs who I don't know except king ace looks familar 

Nothing like a rockstar in the morning


----------



## K.A. (Sep 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning carter and noobs who I don't know except king ace looks familar
> 
> Nothing like a rockstar in the morning

Click to collapse



I would. Post quite a bit here in OT..Also have the PC thread..


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

For the ones here that want to follow and embrace the magic (aka hilarity) of the mighty Apple, can do it here.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Yup. its a little slimmer with a bigger screen and that's about it...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah Ive got the XS but these roms are for my S2.
Just gotta download the files and hope it's a recent ROM 


BeerChameleon said:


> Morning carter and noobs who I don't know except king ace looks familar
> 
> Nothing like a rockstar in the morning

Click to collapse



It's evening here mate. Keep up 

Sent from my Paranoid S2...
Who's talking about me


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

Aaaand we're off.. ""We used limestone from a local quarry. No one would have done this but Apple. It's absolutely gorgeous." Seriously, who talks like this..


----------



## K.A. (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah Ive got the XS but these roms are for my S2.
> Just gotta download the files and hope it's a recent ROM
> 
> It's evening here mate. Keep up
> ...

Click to collapse



An hour to midnight here in India


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

This keynote will give me cancer and HIV. I'm only two minutes in, and i can feel my body trying to reject it.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

King ACE said:


> An hour to midnight here in India

Click to collapse



And some people say time travel isn't possible. It bloody is. This message is being sent from here at 16.05 and instantly reaches you in the future 

Sent from my Paranoid S2...
Who's talking about me


----------



## K.A. (Sep 12, 2012)

You can buy over 2100 apples with the price of one Apple iPhone 4S.

Make that 3500 with the iCrap 5..

---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> And some people say time travel isn't possible. It bloody is. This message is being sent from here at 16.05 and instantly reaches you in the future
> 
> Sent from my Paranoid S2...
> Who's talking about me

Click to collapse



Oh My God. never thought of it that way  You're right!! 

---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> This keynote will give me cancer and HIV. I'm only two minutes in, and i can feel my body trying to reject it.

Click to collapse



HIV? A little too much over the top i guess :silly:


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> And some people say time travel isn't possible. It bloody is. This message is being sent from here at 16.05 and instantly reaches you in the future
> 
> Sent from my Paranoid S2...
> Who's talking about me

Click to collapse



I know right! Idiots! Get yourself a fast plane and just fly west. New years eve you say? Want to experience several new year eve's in "one" day? Fine, just get on your plane and fly west. Time travel FTW.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I know right! Idiots! Get yourself a fast plane and just fly west. New years eve you say? Want to experience several new year eve's in "one" day? Fine, just get on your plane and fly west. Time travel FTW.

Click to collapse



Where do I buy a time travel plane? 

How much money we talking here?


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

King ACE said:


> HIV? A little too much over the top i guess :silly:

Click to collapse



Over the top? OVER THE TOP? Yes.

---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Where do I buy a time travel plane?
> 
> How much money we talking here?

Click to collapse



Give me £100 million and i'll see what i can do.


----------



## K.A. (Sep 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Where do I buy a time travel plane?
> 
> How much money we talking here?

Click to collapse



110 million and you'll be good to go in 80 days...


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

King ACE said:


> 110 million and you'll be good to go in 80 days...

Click to collapse



So your offer is much much worse than mine. Awesome


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Over the top? OVER THE TOP? Yes.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





King ACE said:


> 110 million and you'll be good to go in 80 days...

Click to collapse



How much for it to be ready tomorrow?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> How much for it to be ready tomorrow?

Click to collapse



The 1 billion which Apple took from Samsung.

Sent from my Paranoid S2...
Who's talking about me


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

Hahahaha! Like i said 10 minutes ago, it's a little thinner, taller and it has a 4 inch screen.. Apple innovating!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> The 1 billion which Apple took from Samsung.
> 
> Sent from my Paranoid S2...
> Who's talking about me

Click to collapse



DONE: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pick up the plane in 24hrs


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> DONE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude. I'm English. That currency is no good to me 

Sent from my Paranoid S2...
Who's talking about me


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Dude. I'm English. That currency is no good to me
> 
> Sent from my Paranoid S2...
> Who's talking about me

Click to collapse



So you want 1 billion pounds 

Next time be more clear


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> So you want 1 billion pounds
> 
> Next time be more clear

Click to collapse



Of course! That's more than 1 billion dollars.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> So you want 1 billion pounds
> 
> Next time be more clear

Click to collapse



Precisely. It costs you more this way 

You shouldn't just presume next time 

Sent from my Paranoid S2...
Who's talking about me


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Dude. I'm English. That currency is no good to me
> 
> Sent from my Paranoid S2...
> Who's talking about me

Click to collapse



Here is 1 billion pounds













































Times 10 more= 1 Billion


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Here is 1 billion pounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's better. I'll have Steve Jobs fly it over to you in an hour :thumbup:

Sent from my Paranoid S2...
Who's talking about me


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Meh. It happens.
> 
> Sent from my Paranoid S2...
> Who's talking about me

Click to collapse



You will pay dear sir!!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Heck no. I aint letting that guy leave hell
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I can't break my deal 

Sent from my Paranoid S2...
Who's talking about me 

---------- Post added at 06:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> You will pay dear sir!!!

Click to collapse



Come at me bro 

Sent from my Paranoid S2...
Who's talking about me


----------



## K.A. (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well I can't break my deal
> 
> Sent from my Paranoid S2...
> Who's talking about me
> ...

Click to collapse



And i cant let him leave hell either...

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> You will pay dear sir!!!

Click to collapse



Is it :
1) You will pay, dear sir!!
OR
2) You will pay dear, sir!!

???


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

LMs gone incognito 

Sent from my Paranoid S2...
Who's talking about me 

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------

Dead thread is dead.

Sent from my Paranoid S2...
Who's talking about me


----------



## K.A. (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> LMs gone incognito
> 
> Sent from my Paranoid S2...
> Who's talking about me
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hmmm ...

Sent from my Paranoid S2...
Who's talking about me


----------



## K.A. (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hmmm ...
> 
> Sent from my Paranoid S2...
> Who's talking about me

Click to collapse



What happened to you WYR thread?


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

Carter is waiting for the 43000th post... So when i post now, he'll post 5 seconds after this one.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

Bazinga.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

What did i say? I win everything.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Carter is waiting for the 43000th post... So when i post now, he'll post 5 seconds after this one.

Click to collapse



Indeed 

Sent from my Paranoid S2...
Who's talking about me 

---------- Post added at 07:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 PM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> What did i say? I win everything.

Click to collapse



Well...
You only posted because you knew you wouldn't be able to be quick enough even if you tried. 

Sent from my Paranoid S2...
Who's talking about me


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well...
> You only posted because you knew you wouldn't be able to be quick enough even if you tried.
> 
> Sent from my Paranoid S2...
> Who's talking about me

Click to collapse



Wrong. I always have a new tab open with a reply, so i'm faster than you, but you killed the whole thread just beacuse you wanted that post, and i knew that. So i simply gave it to you. Because i'm a bigger man than you. Literally.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Wrong. I always have a new tab open with a reply, so i'm faster than you, but you killed the whole thread just beacuse you wanted that post, and i knew that. So i simply gave it to you. Because i'm a bigger man than you. Literally.

Click to collapse



Yeah but I have 2 phones. The xperia ready with response and the s2 refreshing 

Sent from my Paranoid S2...
Who's talking about me


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah but I have 2 phones. The xperia ready with response and the s2 refreshing
> 
> Sent from my Paranoid S2...
> Who's talking about me

Click to collapse



Two? I have 20+ phones lying around. Fact.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Two? I have 20+ phones lying around. Fact.

Click to collapse



Yeah but 2 does the job perfectly.

Sent from my Paranoid S2...
Who's talking about me


----------



## K.A. (Sep 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Two? I have 20+ phones lying around. Fact.

Click to collapse



What do you even do with all of 'em?


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah but 2 does the job perfectly.
> 
> Sent from my Paranoid S2...
> Who's talking about me

Click to collapse



20+ is even better


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Wrong. I always have a new tab open with a reply, so i'm faster than you, but you killed the whole thread just beacuse you wanted that post, and i knew that. So i simply gave it to you. Because i'm a bigger man than you. Literally.

Click to collapse




KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah but I have 2 phones. The xperia ready with response and the s2 refreshing
> 
> Sent from my Paranoid S2...
> Who's talking about me

Click to collapse




LordManhattan said:


> Two? I have 20+ phones lying around. Fact.

Click to collapse




KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah but 2 does the job perfectly.
> 
> Sent from my Paranoid S2...
> Who's talking about me

Click to collapse



I have a life.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I have a life.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Funny man!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I have a life.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Is there an app for that? 

Sent from my Paranoid S2...
Who's talking about me


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Is there an app for that?
> 
> Sent from my Paranoid S2...
> Who's talking about me

Click to collapse



No. You buy it on Ebay.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> No. You buy it on Ebay.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



So your life is about WoW and fleshlights?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> No. You buy it on Ebay.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Pfft! Not interested until it becomes an app xD

@KingAce - My WYR thread is dead cause it's pretty much only me and you posting in there lol

Sent from my Paranoid S2...
Who's talking about me


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Pfft! Not interested until it becomes an app xD
> 
> @KingAce - My WYR thread is dead cause it's pretty much only me and you posting in there lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Sent from my Paranoid S2...
Who's talking about me


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sent from my Paranoid S2...
> Who's talking about me

Click to collapse



So now you are...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> So now you are...

Click to collapse



I'll never be alone as long as I have...


----------



## K.A. (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Pfft! Not interested until it becomes an app xD
> 
> @KingAce - My WYR thread is dead cause it's pretty much only me and you posting in there lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh lol..okay 

---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> I'll never be alone as long as I have...

Click to collapse



You'll Never Walk Alone - YNWA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Oh lol..okay
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No one else is interested 

Sent from my Paranoid S2...
Who's talking about me


----------



## K.A. (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> No one else is interested
> 
> Sent from my Paranoid S2...
> Who's talking about me

Click to collapse



sad 
Looked like a really interesting thread, actually :\


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2012)

Flash from the past: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## K.A. (Sep 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Flash from the past:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

King ACE said:


> sad
> Looked like a really interesting thread, actually :\

Click to collapse



It'll get some life at some point, I hope 

Sent from my Paranoid S2...
Who's talking about me


----------



## K.A. (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It'll get some life at some point, I hope
> 
> Sent from my Paranoid S2...
> Who's talking about me

Click to collapse



Yeah, Let's see what the rover comes back with from Mars..


----------



## Soap (Sep 12, 2012)

Bumpies


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 12, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Bumpies

Click to collapse



Nooooooooooooooooooo...quit bumping this thread .....I want it to die slowly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooo...quit bumping this thread .....I want it to die slowly

Click to collapse



It will never happen muhuhaha!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooo...quit bumping this thread .....I want it to die slowly

Click to collapse



Maybe if you stop redirecting it..

No you will never win 

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

It's already dead. There's maybe two people at the same time here, and if there's more than two the whole thread gets spammed. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> It's already dead. There's maybe two people at the same time here, and if there's more than two the whole thread gets spammed.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well if tell wasn't whipped and moving fast with his gf there would be more. Also where is max and dex

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

I have no idea. People show up for 5 minutes and then disappears for 3 weeks. It's really annoying.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I have no idea. People show up for 5 minutes and then disappears for 3 weeks. It's really annoying.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Uses to be me depending on how my mood is but now that I have 2 android devices I am always here 

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## Soap (Sep 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> It's already dead. There's maybe two people at the same time here, and if there's more than two the whole thread gets spammed.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



So its the living dead?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2012)

M_T_M remove the redirect!!!

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> So its the living dead?

Click to collapse



Yes, and we are the virus. RUN FROM YOURSELF!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> M_T_M remove the redirect!!!
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Sep 12, 2012)

sabatoguer


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



That's better!!! :silly:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> M_T_M remove the redirect!!!
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



What redirect?


----------



## boborone (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What redirect?

Click to collapse



slow member is slow


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> sabatoguer

Click to collapse



Wut it do?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> slow member is slow

Click to collapse



Sshh! Not my fault


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What redirect?

Click to collapse



Its gone now, but it was to a video like the one he posted above


----------



## boborone (Sep 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Wut it do?

Click to collapse



Not much. Watching CNN. It's amazing the difference between the sensationalism of news stories on Mericun TV and BBC World.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey guys 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How's your girl


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You seen this thread Trell?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey bobo and trell


----------



## boborone (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You seen this thread Trell?

Click to collapse



Dude that thread is awesome.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> How's your girl

Click to collapse



She's well 







KidCarter93 said:


> You seen this thread Trell?

Click to collapse



Wtf?:what:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude that thread is awesome.

Click to collapse



Haha I know yeah. Senior mods, mod committee, admin and archer lol

---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> She's well
> 
> Wtf?:what:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't be getting any ideas


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You seen this thread Trell?

Click to collapse



I just clicked you link and LOLD :laugh:


----------



## trell959 (Sep 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well if trell wasn't whipped and moving fast with his gf there would be more.
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



We aren't even moving fast!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> We aren't even moving fast!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Meeting parent early like that is moving fast


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

I just pre-ordered the iPhone 5.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I just pre-ordered the iPhone 5.

Click to collapse


----------



## trell959 (Sep 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Meeting parent early like that is moving fast

Click to collapse



Hey I didn't even plan to meet her parents. We just went to her house and they showed up!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey I didn't even plan to meet her parents. We just went to her house and they showed up!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ok fine..

Anyway back to flaming LM


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 13, 2012)

Why flame me?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey I didn't even plan to meet her parents. We just went to her house and they showed up!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



2char


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Why flame me?

Click to collapse











LordManhattan said:


> I just pre-ordered the iPhone 5.

Click to collapse



That's why.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> That's why.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Are you guys retarded? Seriously  hahah


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Are you guys retarded? Seriously  hahah

Click to collapse



Did you think we actually believed you? Lol and you call us retarded. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> 2char

Click to collapse








Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Did you think we actually believed you? Lol and you call us retarded.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes you did. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Sep 13, 2012)

Japan

y u no make good beer


----------



## trell959 (Sep 13, 2012)

Bump

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Japan
> 
> y u no make good beer

Click to collapse



For relaxing times, make it Suntory time.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey I didn't even plan to meet her parents. We just went to her house and they showed up!

Click to collapse



So you went to a house owned by the parents of a girl you were about to violate, and then you get mad when they show up?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 13, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So you went to a house owned by the parents of a girl you were about to violate, and then you get mad when they show up?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I wasn't mad, but wasn't looking forward to it this early lol. And I wasn't going to "violate" her 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I wasn't mad, but wasn't looking forward to it this early lol. And I wasn't going to "violate" her
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well you know son, your coupe does have a back seat, hood, and trunk.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 13, 2012)

So the iPhone 5 looks stupid. 4" screen? That's all apple? Sorry if someone said this, I don't have time to read all the pages

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 13, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> So the iPhone 5 looks stupid. 4" screen? That's all apple? Sorry if someone said this, I don't have time to read all the pages
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



That's not all, it now has _5 rows_ of apps! Innovation at its finest!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 13, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> So the iPhone 5 looks stupid. 4" screen? That's all apple? Sorry if someone said this, I don't have time to read all the pages
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



It looks beautiful like every IPhone. Apple always has the greatest hardware period. The only problem is the software. And I don't support Apple.

Btw Girlfriend wants the 5 :/

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> That's not all, it now has _5 rows_ of apps! Innovation at its finest!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You know I knew and said it to my friends that right after jobs died they were going to make it bigger. His big thing was to be able to use the phone one handed and the thumb be able to touch the screen all over. The last couple of years that was a huge complaint from people using it. Sure enough, that's what happened.


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 13, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1881522
Everyone laugh at KC, he didn't search and got his thread closed 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1881522
> Everyone laugh at KC, he didn't search and got his thread closed
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1655950


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1655950

Click to collapse



Funny, but how is that related to my post? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 13, 2012)

weird smoke is coming out from my cave


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 13, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> weird smoke is coming out from my cave

Click to collapse



You better check it out, it's probably your fault.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Funny, but how is that related to my post?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



he started another "this OR that" thread. I started that to mock all the ones that were flooding the OT.


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> he started another "this OR that" thread. I started that to mock all the ones that were flooding the OT.

Click to collapse



Oh, I thought you were just talking about the orange post.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooo...quit bumping this thread .....I want it to die slowly

Click to collapse



It will die fast if you start dancing


----------



## Soap (Sep 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> It will die fast if you start dancing

Click to collapse



He must've started dancing!


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 13, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> He must've started dancing!

Click to collapse



Videos or it didn't happen!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Videos or it didn't happen!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 13, 2012)

That mini heart attack when the device won't boot after you reassembled it and you open it up again just to find that the battery connector isn't in its place... 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## boborone (Sep 13, 2012)

LM, any good new shows or movies lately?


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 13, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> That mini heart attack when the device won't boot after you reassembled it and you open it up again just to find that the battery connector isn't in its place...
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Ah hell no!







boborone said:


> LM, any good new shows or movies lately?

Click to collapse



Hmm, what genre are you into?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Sep 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Hmm, what genre are you into?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I love documentary, but I like light hearted stuff to ease to. Need a new show to get into until weeds, top gear, and sons of anarchy finish their seasons. I like to dl the whole thing and watch em.

---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> That mini heart attack when the device won't boot after you reassembled it and you open it up again just to find that the battery connector isn't in its place...
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



That long drawn out attack when you flash a new rom the phone hasn't seen and it sits on the boot screen for ten minutes. I hate that.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 13, 2012)

Finally at home 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 13, 2012)

And LM, I really like anime. Not the generic naruto or dragonball stuff. More the akira and princess monoko type. Feel they have better plots and character development than most big budget Hollywood movies. Guess that's why I like independent films.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 13, 2012)

What's up everyone?

Work has been kicking my arse lately, but I'm trying to stay positive.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What's up everyone?
> 
> Work has been kicking my arse lately, but I'm trying to stay positive.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Hey Skinny, what's going on?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> And LM, I really like anime. Not the generic naruto or dragonball stuff. More the akira and princess monoko type. Feel they have better plots and character development than most big budget Hollywood movies. Guess that's why I like independent films.

Click to collapse



I've been watching fate zero and bodacious space pirates on crunchy roll lately.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> I love documentary, but I like light hearted stuff to ease to. Need a new show to get into until weeds, top gear, and sons of anarchy finish their seasons. I like to dl the whole thing and watch em.

Click to collapse



Hmm, let's see.. 

(These are things i've seen, so can't really recommend a lot of documentaries  )

*Sci-fi:* 

- Prometheus
- Dark City
- Galaxy Quest
- Men In Black 3
- Mr. Nobody
- Gattaca
- Pandorum
- Children Of Men
- Moon

*Documentaries:*

- Man On Wire
- The Cove
- Cocain Cowboys
- The Greatest Movie Ever Sold

*Animated:* 

- The Pirates! Band of Misfits
- Rango
- Monsters vs Aliens
- Megamind
- Coraline
- Fantastic Mr. Fox
- 9 

*My top list:* (all genres) You've probably seen most of these. 

- The Shawshank Redemption
- The Dark Knight
- The Jerk
- Warrior
- The Prestige
- Drive
- Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind 
- Into the Wild
- Léon: The Professional 
- American Psycho
- Boogie Nights
- Scarface
- Twelve Monkeys
- Alien/Aliens
- Moon
- Mr. Nobody
- Take Shelter
- Monty Python and the Holy Grail
- The Abyss
- Close Encounters of the Third Kind

*Feel good movies: *

- The Princess Bride
- E.T.: The Extra-Terrestrial
- Big Fish
- Superbad
- Groundhog Day
- Ferris Bueller's Day Off
- (500) Days of Summer
- Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
- Trading Places
- Dazed and Confused
- The Big Lebowski

HOPEFULLY you'll find something here  





TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What's up everyone?
> 
> Work has been kicking my arse lately, but I'm trying to stay positive.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Eeeey, Skinny! Welcome!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 13, 2012)

Y
O
L
O

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Y
> O
> L
> O
> ...

Click to collapse



That is indeed true!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> That is indeed true!

Click to collapse



Unless you believe in reincarnation.

Which I don't.:beer:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've been watching fate zero and bodacious space pirates on crunchy roll lately.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











LordManhattan said:


> Hmm, let's see..
> 
> (These are things i've seen, so can't really recommend a lot of documentaries  )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks you two.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 13, 2012)

Evening ladies! Ugh I need a beer 

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Unless you believe in reincarnation.
> 
> Which I don't.:beer:
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Well.. hard to say really. I'll have to wait and see. Maybe i'll end up as a duck or something, a bad ass duck (like the one in Hot Fuzz)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Well.. hard to say really. I'll have to wait and see. Maybe i'll end up as a duck or something, a bad ass duck (like the one in Hot Fuzz)
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'd probably come back as something useless, like a sloth.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 13, 2012)

I hope I get reincarnated as a slow down sign for bees, wasps and hornet flies 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 13, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I hope I get reincarnated as a slow down sign for bees, wasps and hornet flies
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Slow down sign for bees? Where in the world, or universe are you from?  lol

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Slow down sign for bees? Where in the world, or universe are you from?  lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's a good idea. At the moment they fly around really quick all over the place. When they do that, they crash into people and sting them.
Atleast I'd be able to solve that issue 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 13, 2012)

You're a genius! To the lab!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 13, 2012)

I've just patented the idea. Tough luck bro 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey, what are the stars under people's avatars for?  LM has one, but KidCarter has one with a 10 on it...what's that mean?  Are you people special?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hey, what are the stars under people's avatars for?  LM has one, but KidCarter has one with a 10 on it...what's that mean?  Are you people special?

Click to collapse



It means I answered 10 very important and difficult questions when I was in primary school.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 13, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It means I answered 10 very important and difficult questions when I was in primary school.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



sigh.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> sigh.

Click to collapse



Use the search feature 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hey, what are the stars under people's avatars for?  LM has one, but KidCarter has one with a 10 on it...what's that mean?  Are you people special?

Click to collapse



You get a star when you donate 10 euros to XDA. If you donate 100 euros, you'll get a star with the number 10 in it (10x10). If you donate another 10, you'll get a new star and so on.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 13, 2012)

I hate Linux fanboys:

If you install:

Mint: You're a noob who likes it easy.
Ubuntu: You're just interested in eye candy.
Debian: You're a ***** who's afraid to try new kernel flags.
Arch: You're a masochist who's too chicken to try Gentoo.
Gentoo: You just like to show off.

F*** Linux: I just finished installing BSD.



Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You get a star when you donate 10 euros to XDA. If you donate 100 euros, you'll get a star with the number 10 in it (10x10). If you donate another 10, you'll get a new star and so on.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That system must've changed cause I donated 10 euros and got mine. At the time I figured I'd get the little star, because that's what the donation page said, but not so much.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 13, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I hate Linux fanboys:
> 
> If you install:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And if you want to play games you re-install Windows and weep.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You get a star when you donate 10 euros to XDA. If you donate 100 euros, you'll get a star with the number 10 in it (10x10). If you donate another 10, you'll get a new star and so on.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks for a real answer.  But i'm poor, so no stars in my future.


----------



## K.A. (Sep 13, 2012)

http://blog.gsmarena.com/editorial-does-the-iphone-5-lack-true-innovation/

Something to read....


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 13, 2012)

King ACE said:


> http://blog.gsmarena.com/editorial-does-the-iphone-5-lack-true-innovation/
> 
> Something to read....

Click to collapse



Totally agree. I was disappointed by the 4s, and now disappointed by the 5. Even as an Android user, I feel that Apple has let the tech industry down.


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 13, 2012)

Surfed the net for iPhone articles all over ....And I found that 98% of people is against Apple.Poll results at phonerena.com recorded 78% people saying "Shame on you Apple,is that the best you could do" ...And,I kinda got confirmation that iPhone will be dual-core...again.....the IPhone has full LTE support and currently, there are no quad-core chips that support LTE,since Apple is saying the iPhone will be having 2x better performance, it would mostly likely a Krait processor,or the new A15 architecture ones,but the chances for that are low,since apple would gave then bragged about how it is the first phone that has a15 in it...We are looking at a phone which can be beat by a S2 I guess


----------



## codeknight11 (Sep 13, 2012)

Lol, everyone hates Apple and iPhone here


----------



## K.A. (Sep 13, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> Lol, everyone hates Apple and iPhone and n00bs here

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 13, 2012)

King ACE said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



Bad grammar  

Insert witty sentence here


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 13, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Bad grammar
> 
> Insert witty sentence here

Click to collapse









Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 13, 2012)

Going to be late to school bump

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 13, 2012)

Snowflake says hi. She has FRUIT pellets!!! OMG!!
FRUIT PELLETS!


Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 13, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I hate Linux fanboys:
> 
> If you install:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The installation is always the easy step.. when it comes to configuring **** its the deal...
and to add to that list:

BSD is for hipsters. 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 13, 2012)

The latch on my door has dropped meaning its locked from the inside , all other doors are locked and my key is not working .. any ideas ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 13, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> The latch on my door has dropped meaning its locked from the inside , all other doors are locked and my key is not working .. any ideas ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Break in through the window? 
Call your parents/sibling/someone else?
Freak out and run around in circles?
:banghead:
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Break in through the window?
> Call your parents/sibling/someone else?
> Freak out and run around in circles?
> :banghead:
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Last one  also I can get in the garage gonna try tape something together to poke through letter box and open 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 13, 2012)

Good luck Max.  

Good morning mafia.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 13, 2012)

This is gold


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> This is gold

Click to collapse



Broken link....at least on my phone.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 13, 2012)

What's going on Mafia?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 13, 2012)

And wow....Obama has infiltrated 7-11 coffee cups.





Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Broken link....at least on my phone.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Looks like Youtube is having problems.. Does Youtube work for you guys? I can get in the site, but i'm getting an error when i try to access videos.


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 alright, I will leave this thread ........

Insert witty sentence here


----------



## K.A. (Sep 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 13, 2012)

Morning everyone online..

What is up?

Just ordered a nice black genuine leather case for my note 10.1


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 13, 2012)

Yo!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yo!

Click to collapse



Lo!


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 13, 2012)

Sw!


----------



## K.A. (Sep 13, 2012)

"In 2001, there were 300 banana-related accidents in Britain."


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Sw!

Click to collapse



Ag!


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 13, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



LOL

Hey bd :cyclops:

---------- Post added at 11:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 AM ----------

This thread is dying  :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey David.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 13, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> The installation is always the easy step.. when it comes to configuring **** its the deal...
> and to add to that list:
> 
> BSD is for hipsters.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have yet to meet a hipster who can install BSD.

And don't give me that OSX is BSD bull****. Because by that logic every OS "is" BSD because they all stole bits of code. And therefore everyone is a hipster, even non-hipsters. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 13, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I have yet to meet a hipster who can install BSD.
> 
> And don't give me that OSX is BSD bull****. Because by that logic every OS "is" BSD because they all stole bits of code. And therefore everyone is a hipster, even non-hipsters.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Ok, I'll lave OSX out of this. If you want to see a Hipster with BSD look at a mirror 


Also, a gpu driver update nuked my xserver. I am browsing the internet using w3m in a shell T.T 
Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 13, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Ok, I'll lave OSX out of this. If you want to see a Hipster with BSD look at a mirror
> 
> 
> Also, a gpu driver update nuked my xserver. I am browsing the internet using w3m in a shell T.T
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



-_-

What card are you using? If NVidia, just apt-get install nouveau and then restart mdm/lightdm. Lol

If AMD just install the amd driver from repository...pretty simple lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## boborone (Sep 13, 2012)

Emails between and someone selling a camera on Craigslist.



me
I talked to you a couple months ago about the camera. I was wondering what you're willing to go down to. I told you some prices and linked you to amazon for new prices. Not sure if you remember. Just wondering since it's been up here a while and still no sale, what's your limit?

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/ele/3127363458.html

them
you are taking far too long to reply, if you are really interested in my camera please let me now. 

me
I'm interested, but not at all for the price you want. You've had it in cl for long enough to know people aren't going to pay that. You know what I will give for it. It's in the emails. If you want to sell it, you can. Just not at that price. I'm looking at full frame DSLRs anyways. I wanted a Q for an everyday carrying around camera.

them
The only reason people aren't buying is because they're looking for more popular brands like Nikon and Canon. My price still stands at 900
I'm offering camera bag,camera,4 lenses, tripod, 2 batteries, viewfinder(the perfect hood eye), charger, oringal box, software cd.

Hope to hear back soon

me
Not at that price. You're just looking to recoup what your paid. Selling something used at new prices.

them
No, if I wanted to "recoup" what I paid for all of it then I would of put a much higher price on Craigslist. I just don't use it as much as my Hasselblad.  And since the Q is just sitting there. I thought I would post it on CL.
$900 is a reasonable price.
That's my offer $900. If you don't want it then that's fine, I'm not in a hurry to sell it.
If you change your mind then let me know. Just don't keep me waiting for days on end.

me
Hahaha touchy much. I told you what I was willing to pay for it a long time ago. I just wrote you again to ask what are you willing to go down to. Didn't answer my question, so I left it alone. But whatever emo kid. Don't get butthurt cause nobody wants to pay that much for a fancy point n shoot. You're an idiot. Stop writing me. I don't want your camera for that price. And now I see how you sell things, I wouldn't buy it from you for 20 bucks. Quit writing me.

them
I'm not a child. I'm 37. And if I recall correctly it's you that messaged me after all these months for the camera. If anyone is "butthurt"  its you kid, because I won't go down on my price. If I haven't made it clear by now, I don't need the money. Like I said I rather sell it than just let it collect dust with the rest of my cameras. But if it doesn't sell, I wont mind one bit. 
By the way congratulations on making yourself come off as a total childish asshole, that escalated matters to a point that wasn't necessary. You could of simply said no or that you're not interested.
That last part was my daughter's thoughts of you. This is her email address.
Goodbye.

me
Haha old hag. Not responding was me saying I wasn't interested. You writing me and getting butthurt about no response from me showed you having a 3 yr old's temper tantrum. I didn't say anything about being childish. But typical woman, making things out of thin air to fight about. Then the need involving others, your daughter, to back you and make statements for you. Said I'm not interested. Yet you keep writing me. No thanks, I have a girl. Not going to cheat on her with an old sagging ass and boobs mothy *****. Stop writing me. It's OK you've wanted to turn this into makeup sex. But no thanks. Stop writing me.

them
Haha, goodness. You are an idiot.

me
Look lady, lust it all you want, Just do it without writing. You are starting to show that not only do you my sausage in your bun, but bordering the verge of stalker. It's cute. But freaky. I don't do online hookups.

You know, second thought. Send some pics and maybe we can have a 3way. My girl doesn't want to cause she gets jealous about the other girl's attention. But with you, can't at all imagine you would make an issue in her eyes. Too whiny. She'd end up putting a ball gag on you and spanking you like the dirty girl you are.

So, yeah. Send some pics, I'll go over it with her. Maybe we can make this happen.

Cheers,
Love

them
Wow. Let me clear things up for you kid.
First of all I wasn't involving anyone. Like I said before, this is my Daughters email. I asked her to put the ad up on CL because I didn't want to. She clearly put it up using her email address. So its inevitable that she's going to be the first to read the email. She just wanted to put her two cents in, you dumb ass. Who am I to stop her from writing what she wants when some baby **** asshole, dumb son of a *****, fohawk wearing, white hipster glasses having, that sports a redneck beard, starts talking out of his ass? To do so would be just rude of me. And very un-American.
Second of all I don't think I mentioned once that I was a woman. Before you continue hitting on me and wanting pictures of me, I feel its my duty to inform you that I am a man. But if you really want me to like I can tell you do. I think I can make some time and join you and your girl, i'll be more than glad to your girl while you sit back and watch. Don't worry I'll be gentle and make sure not to pop your inflatable girlfriend.  Hey I got some good news though, you can take some pictures of me in action since you're so fond of photography. I won't mind. 
Next time you should really READ messages carefully, and not jump to assumptions you ****ing moron. Also they have this thing called spellcheck. You should use it before sending something. It'll make your attempts at insulting someone far more successful. 



continued in next post......

---------- Post added at 02:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------

me
Wow a queer stalker. Well nevermind on the 3way. Seems you need to compensate for something.

But, really, stop harrasing me. I'm flattered you like me. Truly I am. And I'm all for equal rights for the gay/lesbian community. Seriously you're starting to weird me out. Back off the internet for a while. Seek a life reminiscing about me, not a life with me.

them
You know I never thought I would talk to or meet someone that is literally too stupid to insult. 
But here I stand, proven wrong.
And I'm sure you're all for equal rights. Arn't you and you're shemale partner still waiting for Texas to legalize gay marriage? I wouldn't worry though, I'm sure you can pass the time on your knees sucking your tranny girlfriend off while you wait for that law to pass. Shouldn't be much longer now. I'm sure you don't mind the wait, do you? Just put some knee pads on while you're down there. I would hate for you to get carpet burn on those pretty little sissy knee's of yours. You know? From being on all fours while she rams her clearly bigger **** that yours up your ass. Yeah.. I'm sure you don't mind waiting one bit.

me
http://www.bullyonline.org/related/stalking.htm 

Wow man. You are one creepy queer. Put down the crack pipe and stop day dreaming about gay sex. You sure know a lot about it. You know, to take your mind off me, I have an idea. Seeing how you enjoy sharing your mind with others. Maybe you could be a public speaker about the aspects of same sex coitus. Get those pent up fantasies released. 

Really stop writing me.
Describing detailed gay sex is not helping the case for you being sophisticated. Stop compensating. 

them
Haha, wow. Is that the best you can do?
Clearly I am waisting my time talking to someone with an I.Q that's equivalent to a **** eating, brain dead monkey.  
It's not even fun anymore insulting you or your alternative lifestyle. Just go back to Bob, or Sally. Whatever he/she prefers to be called now. And have a good time. No need to pretend she's a real woman. Just come out already, you love the **** and that's it. Be proud! I'll talk to you later ****** boy Mc **** lover.

me
Infactuate about being homo much. Stalking people from Craigslist is no way to find your match. Stop describing gay sex. I don't want to know what you do. I said I was cool with you people marrying, I don't want to have your honeymoon detailed to me.

Seriously though man. I posted this conversation and everyone is getting the biggest kick out of it. You're awesome ma'am.

them
Infatuated, a rather big word for you. I'm impressed. Is that why it took so long for you to reply? Did you have to look it up and make sure you were spelling it right? Or maybe you weren't sure about how to properly use it in a sentence. Completely understandable. Someone with your mental capacity needs all the help they can get.
But if anyone isn infatuated, it's you. You seem to come back over and over. Even though you give the impression that you don't want to talk to me, you still reply. You could of easily just deleted the last email and not replied at all. I can only assume that you quite enjoy my little detailed stories of how you get manhandled by your shemale girlfriend. Is it fulfilling some sick fantasy of yours? Or are you just rubbing one out with those specially made tweezers that you got shipped from china? Because we all know that Dustin has that micro ****. Or is it that you're just using my insults as details for you and your cross dressing man friend? What was his name again, Bubba? To be honest, I don't care. I am glad you're having fun though. Remember to buy those knee pads if you don't already have them. Ha! What am I saying, OF COURSE you already have them. You're a pro at sucking that ****. 

me
If you aren't part of an alt life style, why does it occupy your mind so much? 

Please write back, the forum is loving this. You talk about being old and mature, yet you write back time and time again with insults and gay bashing. You say you have a daughter and this is her email, yet you are on it like it's your's. Your comments are only showing your maturity level. Inability to have a come back other than gay bashing is showing your intelligence. Continuance to write back is showing your napoleon complex. As I said, seems like you're needing to compensate for something. Lil girl, it's alright. You'll grow up someday. And when that day comes, you'll learn you have cancer.

them
Haha. Wow, now that one was pathetic. You're boring me. Bye.

me
Ahhhhh that all you got? Why leave now? Just when it was interesting. Ran out of gay insults I presume? Oh well. 

Next time if someone doesn't respond to your email about something you have for sale, think to yourself "maybe they just don't want it". Instead of going all bigoted through email, just accept they didn't want to buy it. Need to grow up and learn from this. You're not cut out for sales, not cut out for insulting someone, not cut out to see what you are doing is stupid and back away. Go on to bed, have school in the morning. This isn't Chicago, you have things to do. Get a nights rest and move on with your life. You'll be ok, I promise.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 13, 2012)

...I have better things to do with my time than spend hours waiting for emails to insult someone over.

You're both stupid.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## boborone (Sep 13, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> ...I have better things to do with my time than spend hours waiting for emails to insult someone over.
> 
> You're both stupid.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



says the person who waits hours to insult someone in the mafia thread


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 13, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> ...I have better things to do with my time than spend hours waiting for emails to insult someone over.
> 
> You're both stupid.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Fight fight!







boborone said:


> says the person who waits hours to insult someone in the mafia thread

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sup all?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sup all?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hard d!cks and airplanes

I don't ride either of them.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> hard d!cks and airplanes
> 
> I don't ride either of them.

Click to collapse



I knew that was coming....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I knew that was coming....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Heh heh he he heh

You said coming...... heh he


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Heh heh he he heh
> 
> You said coming...... heh he

Click to collapse



Like what he does to his girl

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Sep 13, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Like what he does to his girl
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



No. It's only been what 5 day? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> No. It's only been what 5 day?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



WWHHhaaaaaatttt?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Son I am disappoint. Put her on the back of your bike and vroom vroom her to indulgence.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> WWHHhaaaaaatttt?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Son I am disappoint. Put her on the back of your bike and vroom vroom her to indulgence.

Click to collapse



My bike isn't registered. Lol.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> My bike isn't registered. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ohhhhh get a leather coat Fonzy, show her that bad side


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 13, 2012)

Me bored but bobos comments helped lol 

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 13, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 13, 2012)

hi....

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## watt9493 (Sep 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> No. It's only been what 5 day?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Got some on the first day  u mad?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Sep 13, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Got some on the first day  u mad?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



And you guys say I'm moving too fast. And I can get it anytime 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> And you guys say I'm moving too fast. And I can get it anytime
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There is no such thing as moving too fast towards sex, however there is such a thing of moving too fast when you are meeting her parents within the first week


----------



## boborone (Sep 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> There is no such thing as moving too fast towards sex, however there is such a thing of moving too fast when you are meeting her parents within the first week

Click to collapse



Ding ding ding ding ding ding ding

What's his prize Johnny? Why it's a box of condoms.......and happy nights indeed. Back to you Pat.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 14, 2012)

Sigh.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 PM ----------

Killed it.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> There is no such thing as moving too fast towards sex, however there is such a thing of moving too fast when you are meeting her parents within the first week

Click to collapse



Meeting her parents after a decade is too fast.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 14, 2012)

Bump

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> There is no such thing as moving too fast towards sex, however there is such a thing of moving too fast when you are meeting her parents within the first week

Click to collapse



Met both her parents before we dated, and her dad seems to like me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Sep 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Met both her parents before we dated, and her dad seems to like me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



That's good :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> That's good :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He's a tattoo artist in a motorcycle gang 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Sep 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> He's a tattoo artist in a motorcycle gang
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Don't get your ass killed by dumping her 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Don't get your ass killed by dumping her
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I mean I can't do much worse.  and besides, its not like he has guns or anything 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Sep 14, 2012)

You know you're a boss when you do all of your essays on your phone. Google drive ftw!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You know you're a boss when you do all of your essays on your phone. Google drive ftw!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Now, if you said you did them on your phone while riding your motorcycle, I'd be impressed.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You know you're a boss when you do all of your essays on your phone. Google drive ftw!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I kept trying to find something clever to say, but I can't. So I'm not going to say it, because my eyes will bleed if I try to compose proper thoughts using only a 4.7" screen.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 14, 2012)

Bump!?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 14, 2012)

Red water.








Though, it'll probably be pink by morning.  I think I flushed all the bleach out.  We'll see.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Red water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice. I wish I had more disposable income to lavish on a case. My build still sits in a case I scrounged from my dad.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 14, 2012)

Morning....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 14, 2012)

Gong to be late again bump.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 14, 2012)

Bored and sort of tired bump

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 14, 2012)

sammy.sung.me.a.song said:


> Nice. I wish I had more disposable income to lavish on a case. My build still sits in a case I scrounged from my dad.

Click to collapse



Haha...you assume I have money just laying around?

Mine is a 2011 build, and the case was only $90.  The work I put into modding it, on the other hand, yowza.  

Changing the color of the water doesn't cost me much.  It's just food coloring.



Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 14, 2012)

Morning skinny.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 14, 2012)

Buenos dias Mafia :thumbup:

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## boborone (Sep 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Buenos dias Mafia :thumbup:
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



Morning bud. I can't get off my porch this morning. Coffee and the news are going great together. I can't wait till fall. Getting a taste of it now. :beer: imagine a darker color in that mug and that's me right now.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 14, 2012)

SGSIII (Paranoid Android)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Sep 14, 2012)

Looking good bd. Morning to you too.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Morning bud. I can't get off my porch this morning. Coffee and the news are going great together. I can't wait till fall. Getting a taste of it now. :beer: imagine a darker color in that mug and that's me right now.

Click to collapse



Love the weather mate 
Also...dislike Dallas 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## boborone (Sep 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Love the weather mate
> Also...dislike Dallas
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



Downtown, suburbs, or the area in general? If I had money I would live in downtown ft worth. Polar opposite of Dallas. Arts, friendliness, community feel. Awesome place.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Looking good bd. Morning to you too.

Click to collapse



Hiya. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 14, 2012)

Yada yada yada.

At least its Friday.  And payday, for me, yipee!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 14, 2012)

The A Team are cooking in the kitchen. Mr T mixes eggs and cream. Faceman cooks some
broccoli. Murdoch grates some cheese. Hannibal
walks in with a pastry case and says "I love it
when a flan comes together."


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Downtown, suburbs, or the area in general? If I had money I would live in downtown ft worth. Polar opposite of Dallas. Arts, friendliness, community feel. Awesome place.

Click to collapse



Everything pretty much 
Also...doing this ATM


HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## boborone (Sep 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Everything pretty much
> Also...doing this ATM
> View attachment 1326368
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



You tigging?! I'm impressed.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> You tigging?! I'm impressed.

Click to collapse



Migging ATM..tig later on 


Also...heading to El Pollo Regio for lunch 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Migging ATM..tig later on
> View attachment 1326409
> 
> Also...heading to El Pollo Regio for lunch
> ...

Click to collapse



You going to also get a Sonoran dog?


----------



## boborone (Sep 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Migging ATM..tig later on
> View attachment 1326409
> 
> Also...heading to El Pollo Regio for lunch
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice. Me normally gusta, but I'm having Italian nachos and margaritas.

---------- Post added at 12:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 PM ----------

Can't remember the name. Post later.


----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Everything pretty much
> Also...doing this ATM
> View attachment 1326368
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



Look at M_T_M layin' them quarters down, very nice!


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 14, 2012)

Stuffed mate...too much chicken for one man but I killed that half chicken 
also.... margaritas this early? 



boborone said:


> Nice. Me normally gusta, but I'm having Italian nachos and margaritas.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 PM ----------
> 
> Can't remember the name. Post later.

Click to collapse




why thank you sir...been welging for a while now...about 14 yrs or so 






tallyforeman said:


> Look at M_T_M layin' them quarters down, very nice!

Click to collapse





HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm not buffering. I'm just standing still!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> also.... margaritas this early?

Click to collapse



Never too early for margaritas.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Never too early for margaritas.

Click to collapse



Quit killing the thread you troll!!! 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Quit killing the thread you troll!!!
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



Someone for wanting it dead is doing a great job making it live 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Someone for wanting it dead is doing a great job making it live
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 14, 2012)

I like turtles.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I like turtles.

Click to collapse





HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I like turtles.

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 14, 2012)

Coffee. I need some....know where I can get any?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1326795
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Coffee. I need some....know where I can get any?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Have a coffee beer instead. 






I actually drank this last week and it was really good


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Coffee. I need some....know where I can get any?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Have a monster? / Any other energy drink  Easier to find :laugh:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Have a monster?

Click to collapse



I'm here 


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm here
> 
> 
> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse



lol XD:laugh: Ever had Monster Coffee?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2012)

Guys you want to hear a funny way my coworkers kid cracked her IPAD 2 screen?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 14, 2012)

Coffee beer?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol XD:laugh: Ever had Monster Coffee?

Click to collapse



It sucks horribly!!!!!!!!! 

Don't waste your money


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol XD:laugh: Ever had Monster Coffee?

Click to collapse



No D:
I'm apparently not that cultural 


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Have a monster? / Any other energy drink  Easier to find :laugh:

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 14, 2012)

Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



okay.jpg 


KidCarter93 said:


> No D:
> I'm apparently not that cultural
> 
> 
> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse



Only one shop has it here  


BeerChameleon said:


> It sucks horribly!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Don't waste your money

Click to collapse



This one? 






I know you americans have Monster Java + others  But this ones awesome xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> okay.jpg
> 
> Only one shop has it here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it carbonated?

And ya the java ones I have tried.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 14, 2012)

Who feels like captioning this new monkey's species for teh LULZ?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Is it carbonated?
> 
> And ya the java ones I have tried.

Click to collapse



I'm not actually sure, But I don't think it is, Alot of air escapes and it foams up for a bit when you open it, but I dont think so


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2012)

Anyway onto the IPAD 2 crack screen story:

So my coworker has a 2 year old and he was playing temple run on the ipad 2 and kept dying. He got mad so he bit the IPAD where the home button is and it caused the screen to crack and spider up the whole screen. LOL


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Who feels like captioning this new monkey's species for teh LULZ?

Click to collapse



Looks like







:silly:

---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Anyway onto the IPAD 2 crack screen story:
> 
> So my coworker has a 2 year old and he was playing temple run on the ipad 2 and kept dying. He got mad so he bit the IPAD where the home button is and it caused the screen to crack and spider up the whole screen. LOL

Click to collapse



Hahahahh XD That sucks for the co worker though


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> okay.jpg
> 
> Only one shop has it here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The only one I really like is teh green one. The Rehab one isn't too bad though.



M_T_M said:


> Who feels like captioning this new monkey's species for teh LULZ?

Click to collapse



I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Looks like
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know, I just thought it was funny that it cracked via biting it LOL


----------



## trell959 (Sep 14, 2012)

Sup men.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Anyway onto the IPAD 2 crack screen story:
> 
> So my coworker has a 2 year old and he was playing temple run on the ipad 2 and kept dying. He got mad so he bit the IPAD where the home button is and it caused the screen to crack and spider up the whole screen. LOL

Click to collapse



Always good to see Apple's innovation 


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> The only one I really like is teh green one. The Rehab one isn't too bad though.
> 
> 
> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse



I like the blue one now, the green one kills me with all the sugar.

Also have you tried these:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





These are AWESOME!!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I like the blue one now, the green one kills me with all the sugar.
> 
> Also have you tried these:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No I ain't :crying:

I definitely need to get some of these funky flavours at some point :thumbup:


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> The only one I really like is teh green one. The Rehab one isn't too bad though.
> 
> 
> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse



Hate the blue Rehab  But yeh xD Greens nice 

Had the red MountianDew? :silly:

---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> I like the blue one now, the green one kills me with all the sugar.
> 
> Also have you tried these:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Send some over?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> No I ain't :crying:
> 
> I definitely need to get some of these funky flavours at some point :thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The green one and the yellow one (not pictured and not sure if they still make) are the best, however haven't tried the blue nitro or seen it anywhere.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sup men.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Men? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 14, 2012)

I might have to do some intranet searching to be able to buy some then.
*To the monster-mobile*


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I might have to do some intranet searching to be able to buy some then.
> *To the monster-mobile*
> 
> 
> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse



http://www.americansweets.co.uk/monster-energy-drinks-uk-products--us-imports-242-c.asp


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://www.americansweets.co.uk/monster-energy-drinks-uk-products--us-imports-242-c.asp

Click to collapse



That's the one 


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 14, 2012)

£3 a can  But I want the java ones


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 14, 2012)

Not bad price considering 
I want all the ones I haven't tried before xD

Monster-gasm


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hate the blue Rehab  But yeh xD Greens nice
> 
> Had the red MountianDew? :silly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok let me get prices


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 14, 2012)

Me and my mates very Android specific chat up lines xD


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Me and my mates very Android specific chat up lines xD
> 
> 
> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse



That's so incredible nerdy


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> That's so incredible nerdy

Click to collapse



Haha! I know yeah xD


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## trell959 (Sep 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://www.americansweets.co.uk/monster-energy-drinks-uk-products--us-imports-242-c.asp

Click to collapse



Gross.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> That's so incredible nerdy

Click to collapse



And kinda gay    no homo

---------- Post added at 01:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Gross.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



GTFO!!!!


----------



## boborone (Sep 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Stuffed mate...too much chicken for one man but I killed that half chicken
> also.... margaritas this early?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Got the club soda and mint also. Making Mexican mojitos instead. They made em good at the restaurant. Figured we'd try.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Got the club soda and mint also. Making Mexican mojitos instead. They made em good at the restaurant. Figured we'd try.

Click to collapse



Hmm that sounds good, they put triple sec in those too? 

So basically its a margarita except with mint and club soda 

Please make me one!!


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Got the club soda and mint also. Making Mexican mojitos instead. They made em good at the restaurant. Figured we'd try.

Click to collapse



Eww...Tequila


----------



## trell959 (Sep 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> GTFO!!!!

Click to collapse



I only drink water 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I only drink water
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I only drink water
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Sep 14, 2012)

:beer:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> :beer:

Click to collapse



You make that for me?  :laugh:

Thank YOU!!!


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> :beer:

Click to collapse



ME GUSTA mojitos!!! :cyclops:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> ME GUSTA mojitos!!! :cyclops:

Click to collapse



I thought you didn't like tequila 

Go make your virgin margaritas and your rum mojitos and leave tequila to the real drinkers


----------



## boborone (Sep 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You make that for me?  :laugh:
> 
> Thank YOU!!!

Click to collapse



OK I think I got it now. 

High ball glass. 
2 shots of white tequila 
1 shot clear citrus liquor (triple sec or a clear gran gala)
1 lime squeezed
fair amount of lime juice
Take mint and mash in lime half with squeezer to release mint flavor.
Fill glass with club soda. 

Bad ass **** if you ask me. Could use to be sweeter. But I like gin drinks and that solid flavor of mint/soda/citrus is awesome with tequila.


----------



## boborone (Sep 14, 2012)

:beer:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> OK I think I got it now.
> 
> High ball glass.
> 2 shots of white tequila
> ...

Click to collapse



It must be good if it is getting you drunk as the beginning of that last sentence you wrote is kinda hard to read.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> It must be good if it is getting you drunk as the beginning of that last sentence you wrote is kinda hard to read.

Click to collapse



You troll....that's a style of glass 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You troll....that's a style of glass
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



WTF R U TALKING ABOUT?


----------



## boborone (Sep 14, 2012)

Check out the deleted post 3 in cfb's thread, mtm. Not asking who did it. But I saw nothing wrong with it at all. I think a mod whose first device forum was the xda got to see the old fellas, you would appreciate it. This place is getting to complacent with people's feelings nowadays. Zelendel and cfb need to start a coup.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> WTF R U TALKING ABOUT?

Click to collapse



I was talking about this sentence:



boborone said:


> Bad ass **** if you ask me. Could use to be sweeter.

Click to collapse




M_T_M pay attention!!


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Check out the deleted post 3 in cfb's thread, mtm. Not asking who did it. But I saw nothing wrong with it at all. I think a mod whose first device forum was the xda got to see the old fellas, you would appreciate it. This place is getting to complacent with people's feelings nowadays. Zelendel and cfb need to start a coup.

Click to collapse



What did it say? 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## boborone (Sep 14, 2012)

I mean we have the old style of thought with you, egzthunder, pulser, zelendel, ctm, cfb, Mr clown, orb, Timmy, Dave, the other retired admin, natf, and many more. Who is changing the ways around here if all of you run the show?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2012)

DAMN WORK!!!

I want a beer, Margarita or a Mexican Mojito!!! 

2 hours left


----------



## boborone (Sep 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I was talking about this sentence:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahhh well I was saying more or less, if you're sissy, you're gonna want a sweeter drink. But if you like the flavor of a mojito then you'll like this.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ahhh well I was saying more or less, if you're sissy, you're gonna want a sweeter drink. But if you like the flavor of a mojito then you'll like this.

Click to collapse



Psshh

Me a sissy no!!!!

I make my margaritas and mojitos with 2-3 shots in them, sometimes more in margaritas cause they are sometimes too sweet.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ahhh well I was saying more or less, if you're sissy, you're gonna want a sweeter drink. But if you like the flavor of a mojito then you'll like this.

Click to collapse



I see it tough 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I see it tough
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



right............


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 14, 2012)

I need a sig pic, maybe an avatar too. Any ideas?


----------



## boborone (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks mtm for what you did. You know what it was. Sincerely thank you.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Thanks mtm for what you did. You know what it was. Sincerely thank you.

Click to collapse



I did not do anything 
*wink- wink"

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I did not do anything
> *wink- wink"
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



What did you do?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What did you do?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



He Fell down some stairs


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What did you do?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Put the post back.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 15, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Put the post back.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What post?


----------



## boborone (Sep 15, 2012)

For you David


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> For you David

Click to collapse



Teh anti gravity glass!!!1111 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## boborone (Sep 15, 2012)

Ohhhhhh just dug this out the back. Forgot about this stuff. Ill try this with the next one.


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What post?

Click to collapse



The post.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Teh anti gravity glass!!!1111
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



For the longest time the app stopped rotating pics. Now it's back.

And man this stuff I'd good. On my 5th one. Going to spend the night with my girl at her sober house. Can't have too too many. Need to stop at 8 or so.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 15, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> The post.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh, okay.


----------



## boborone (Sep 15, 2012)

bd

Y U NO POST PICS OF BAR

Are you not out spending it with the lovely lady friend?


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Oh, okay.

Click to collapse



Third post in cfb's gnow thread.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 15, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Third post in cfb's gnow thread.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh, okay thanks for the link!


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Oh, okay thanks for the link!

Click to collapse



No link for you, look in mod requests thread, I'm on the app and too lazy.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 15, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> No link for you, look in mod requests thread, I'm on the app and too lazy.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Fine. I'll look it up myself


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> bd
> 
> Y U NO POST PICS OF BAR
> 
> Are you not out spending it with the lovely lady friend?

Click to collapse



I'm not in the bar....I'm drinking @ home with Sparky tonight....
Rum and coke. 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey all 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey all
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 15, 2012)

I went swimming today as a matter of fact :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I went swimming today as a matter of fact :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Official CM10 nightlies for our Notes "tonight" (depending on where you are) 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Official CM10 nightlies for our Notes "tonight" (depending on where you are)
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I know  I'm in the dev section really often 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I know  I'm in the dev section really often
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I never see you there 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 15, 2012)

Finally, Tapatalk looks good.  More like Jelly Bean now.










Sent from your mom.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 15, 2012)

BTW...my desk.  Clean, for once.












Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 15, 2012)

F u c k I am kinda drunk this beer f u c ks me up



Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> F u c k I am kinda drunk this beer f u c ks me up
> 
> View attachment 1327822
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



You had the forethought to type f u c k without getting edited.  You can't be that drunk.

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added 15th September 2012 at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was 14th September 2012 at 11:22 PM ----------

I have to admit, I'm a little bit worried about what living in this house is really gonna cost.  I support my family on $13.50/hour.  We ran the air conditioner today because it got up to 105 degrees.  We haven't lived here long enough to know what things are going to cost.  I'm hoping I can make it work.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You had the forethought to type f u c k without getting edited.  You can't be that drunk.
> 
> Sent from your mom.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah sh!t man that's right. You're the man of the family. What about any side work with the band? Get a new singer yet, or is that still a need to be sorted sore spot?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ah sh!t man that's right. You're the man of the family. What about any side work with the band? Get a new singer yet, or is that still a need to be sorted sore spot?

Click to collapse



No band in my immediate future.  The one I was going to play for seems more concerned with the party.  Not worth my time.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No band in my immediate future.  The one I was going to play for seems more concerned with the party.  Not worth my time.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Dayum that sucks bro. Sorry to hear. K ew you wanted that. Been doing anything creative lately?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dayum that sucks bro. Sorry to hear. K ew you wanted that. Been doing anything creative lately?

Click to collapse



Sadly, no, but that doesn't mean the creative juices aren't flowing.....I'm thinking o0f an idea for a video of my girls right now.  New house, new situation, I'm long overdue.


----------



## boborone (Sep 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sadly, no, but that doesn't mean the creative juices aren't flowing.....I'm thinking o0f an idea for a video of my girls right now.  New house, new situation, I'm long overdue.

Click to collapse



I've been looking for something, just nothing hits me really. Got AutoDesk and ProE, don't feel like drawing and modeling. Got Vegas, movies aren't kicking it. Not writing either. Got a new camera from my grandpa, but it's SLR 35mm and I haven't shot that since high school. I want to shoot. But I really want to go digital. Ride my bike or walk around and shoot what pleases me.

---------- Post added at 02:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 AM ----------

You man. Got too much on your plate. Need to let go with some creative thinking and be in your zen for a bit.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> I've been looking for something, just nothing hits me really. Got AutoDesk and ProE, don't feel like drawing and modeling. Got Vegas, movies aren't kicking it. Not writing either. Got a new camera from my grandpa, but it's SLR 35mm and I haven't shot that since high school. I want to shoot. But I really want to go digital. Ride my bike or walk around and shoot what pleases me.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 AM ----------
> 
> You man. Got too much on your plate. Need to let go with some creative thinking and be in your zen for a bit.

Click to collapse



I'll hit my stride.  Soon enough.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 15, 2012)

Dude this just popped up on Pandora. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWyPTQadtIk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I have been loving this type of music for a while now. Chill down tempo type stuff. 

Handsome boys modeling school
Tom Middleton

Jazzy house sh!t. Crap to sip coffee and toke a spliff to. Not sure what's going on, but man, life sucks, but I am loving every minute of it.

---------- Post added at 02:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 AM ----------

I think I'm hitting my mid life crisis at 28.

---------- Post added at 03:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 AM ----------

I am so ready to be the coffee house bum. But I want to own the joint. You walk in and be like, what's that smell, just Dustin killing one in the corner. Go see em, he don't mind sharing.

---------- Post added at 03:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 AM ----------

Ride my bike to work at 4pm just woke up and don't close the place till I feel like leaving the next morning. Just a reformed hippie man. I want to chill. Tired of the hussle and bussle.

---------- Post added at 03:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 AM ----------

Dude I'm baked.

---------- Post added at 03:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 AM ----------

Seriously man. Why can't we all live to live and love to live. That's why we here Nan. Just chill and be one to make the whole greater cause you as one build the whole to make it work.

---------- Post added at 03:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 AM ----------

You know the greatest gift.......a smile. That a hit passes man from one to another. Try it. Next stranger you see. Smile at em. They smile back. Then you know what. They smile at someone else. And that **** shares and passes on like wild fire. That is the greatest thing you can give your fellow man. A smile.

---------- Post added at 03:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 AM ----------

Good night gents and bd. You people rock. Keep your flow high.

---------- Post added at 04:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 AM ----------

Thievery corparation is tha sh!t


----------



## boborone (Sep 15, 2012)

OK OK check this our

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nq0ESlJhvBM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> OK OK check this our
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nq0ESlJhvBM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Click to collapse



What am I listening to? 
I thought it was a comedy video about a blonde 
#deception

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> What am I listening to?
> I thought it was a comedy video about a blonde
> #deception
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse








Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 15, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



So hardcore!!11!!11 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> So hardcore!!11!!11
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



Lol.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 15, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse






HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1328441
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



Apparently Bon Jovi decided "It's My Life" needed some more "It's My Life" mixed in:






Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 15, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Apparently Bon Jovi decided "It's My Life" needed some more "It's My Life" mixed in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So much win!! 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 15, 2012)

Just a bump 

I'm still alive 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## boborone (Sep 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Just a bump
> 
> I'm still alive
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Jase, cancel the coup.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 15, 2012)

Sup everyone.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Sep 15, 2012)

hola mi amigos


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 15, 2012)

Weddings are booooring -.-

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## huggs (Sep 15, 2012)

but the reception makes it worthwhile


----------



## trell959 (Sep 15, 2012)

I guess Animatedbreak has moved on 

Sent from my Kindle Fire.


----------



## Phistachio (Sep 15, 2012)

No coca, no coca, no coca inna mi brain.

That is all.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 15, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> No coca, no coca, no coca inna mi brain.
> 
> That is all.

Click to collapse



Wow, you've been away.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Wow, you've been away.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So have you because if being busy being whipped 


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey guys well I just took a Nyquil by accident instead of a dayquil this is gonna suck to fight!!

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> So have you because if being busy being whipped
> 
> 
> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse



For what i'm getting, it's worth it. 







BeerChameleon said:


> Hey guys well I just took a Nyquil by accident instead of a dayquil this is gonna suck to fight!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



FAIL!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> For what i'm getting, it's worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I know.. thanks for reminding me 

However it is doing a good job making me feel better. I will just have to get an energy drink. 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yes I know.. thanks for reminding me
> 
> However it is doing a good job making me feel better. I will just have to get an energy drink.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Be carful man! Don't kill yourself!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey guys well I just took a Nyquil by accident instead of a dayquil this is gonna suck to fight!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Loooooool

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Loooooool
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey LM, I assume you're running the 1st official nightly with Hydracore kernel? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 15, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey LM, I assume you're running the 1st official nightly with Hydracore kernel?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Of course  You too?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Sep 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> For what i'm getting, it's worth it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lots of hand holding?  you said no hanky panky.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Of course  You too?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes sir 







boborone said:


> Lots of hand holding?  you said no hanky panky.

Click to collapse



I never said "no". 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yes sir
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohhhmmmmmmm shame you. Bad boy trell bad boy.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 15, 2012)

Non HDR




HDR

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ohhhmmmmmmm shame you. Bad boy trell bad boy.

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 15, 2012)

Non HDR looks better .. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 15, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

This sucks.










Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes it does. You just posted the world's biggest photo.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yes it does. You just posted the world's biggest photo.

Click to collapse



The pictures should start shrinking as it gets colder.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The pictures should start shrinking as it gets colder.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



73* over here 
ha-ha.jpg

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 16, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> 73* over here
> ha-ha.jpg
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



Why doesn't this forum downsize huge pics? I've been in some forums where it'll automatically downsize it and it'll zoom it out to full size if you click it. Now answer me!


----------



## boborone (Sep 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> This sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why AC on low? Crazy drummer :what:


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Why AC on low? Crazy drummer :what:

Click to collapse



I hate you. WHY did you quote it with the photo?  I have to scroll sideways like a maniac


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Why AC on low? Crazy drummer :what:

Click to collapse



Lo for lowest temp.  

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 16, 2012)

New rule: If the image is wider than 1300 pixels, don't post it


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 16, 2012)

/sigh. So I've made a flawless, Ubuntu, Debian, BSD, and Fedora install....what now? Being perfect is boring. 

Sent from my throne in Hell


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 16, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> /sigh. So I've made a flawless, Ubuntu, Debian, BSD, and Fedora install....what now? Being perfect is boring.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell

Click to collapse



Totally agree. Try to throw a buggy kernel at it 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Sep 16, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I hate you. WHY did you quote it with the photo?  I have to scroll sideways like a maniac

Click to collapse



U mad bro 







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> This sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 16, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Totally agree. Try to throw a buggy kernel at it
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I did that. All it made me do was re-work some fonts and drivers. /sigh.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> U mad bro

Click to collapse





Fail! I'm using the app now 



jaseglenn4 said:


> I did that. All it made me do was re-work some fonts and drivers. /sigh.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Next challenge: Vista. Good luck, and may god be with you.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Sep 16, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Fail! I'm using the app now
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm using the app and have no clue how big the pic is. But I can zoom in pretty far for some detail.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 16, 2012)

How many mega pixels is your camera? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 16, 2012)

Ubuntu on my Gateway 
(I think I may wipe my HP and do a minimal install (Windows) so I'll have more drive space on C: (128GB SSD) right now I only have around 48GB free...)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 16, 2012)

Unity... Burn in hell 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ubuntu on my Gateway
> (I think I may wipe my HP and do a minimal install (Windows) so I'll have more drive space on C: (128GB SSD) right now I only have around 48GB free...)

Click to collapse



Run a Gentoo or Arch install...those can be minimal as hell.



LordManhattan said:


> Unity... Burn in hell

Click to collapse



I'll never understand the hate Unity (and even KDE) get.

Users say, "We want more features!". The developers oblige them. Then users get mad because the "new" features are different from the "old" ones. Well no shi t Sherlock, of course the new features are different, that's the point.

Personally I like KDE. Hell, I like Unity too. The people who usually hate on such things are either ignorant or too cheap to buy a system with a decent graphics card.

/End Rant.

@BD, Ubuntu really stepped up their game with 12.04. If I wasn't such a die hard Unix and RPM fan...I would rock it.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 16, 2012)

I haven't had any technical problems with Unity. I just don't like it. 

And it looks like something a 6 year old designed. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> How many mega pixels is your camera?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not sure who you're asking, but my phone is 8 MP.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 16, 2012)

I think he was just asking generally in the hope that anyone would respond.


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not sure who you're asking, but my phone is 8 MP.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



That's 3456x2304. My computer screen is 1368 pixels wide. Your photo is over double the size of my screen, and that's why it's annoying 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 16, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Run a Gentoo or Arch install...those can be minimal as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I still need to wipe the C: drive either way... 
I like Ubuntu 12.04 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Phistachio (Sep 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Wow, you've been away.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah... Very, very tired and busy lately...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> That's 3456x2304. My computer screen is 1368 pixels wide. Your photo is over double the size of my screen, and that's why it's annoying
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Am I supposed to apologize or something?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Am I supposed to apologize or something?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



No, you're supposed to post more, even bigger pictures


----------



## trell959 (Sep 16, 2012)

What a night 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 16, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> No, you're supposed to post more, even bigger pictures

Click to collapse



Yeah like this.

Panorama


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> No, you're supposed to post more, even bigger pictures

Click to collapse



Well my regular camera is 14MP, so yeah...you're on to something.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What a night
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're home too early to be any good :what:


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah like this.
> 
> Panorama
> 
> View attachment 1329756

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's huge.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Am I supposed to apologize or something?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Let's say yes!






boborone said:


> Yeah like this.
> 
> Panorama
> 
> View attachment 1329756

Click to collapse



Still using the app, so fail 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> You're home too early to be any good :what:

Click to collapse



I'm done with today. Had my share of scares.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm done with today. Had my share of scares.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What happened? Her dad?


----------



## trell959 (Sep 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> What happened? Her dad?

Click to collapse



No, I didn't even hang out with her today. FWD almost screwed me over.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> No, I didn't even hang out with her today. FWD almost screwed me over.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Need that rear wheel/all wheel/4 wheel

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Sep 16, 2012)

I also have a headlight out 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 16, 2012)

Tired Snowflake is tired...night 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Tired Snowflake is tired...night
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Night bd!

What's up everyone.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Night bd!
> 
> What's up everyone.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Nothing much. You?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Nothing much. You?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Beer in hand, finally cooling off.  It got up to 108 degrees here today.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Beer in hand, finally cooling off.  It got up to 108 degrees here today.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Got up to 102 here. We should be used to the heat though.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Got up to 102 here. We should be used to the heat though.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, kinda used to it, but the fact that I lost everything in a fire due to this heat back in 2007, I'd much rather it be cooler.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Soap (Sep 16, 2012)

Sup guys. On the subject of heat, today it peaked at about 98 degrees. So nice.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Sup guys. On the subject of heat, today it peaked at about 98 degrees. So nice.

Click to collapse



I never liked a song by those guys.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Beer in hand, finally cooling off.  It got up to 108 degrees here today.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Yep me too, I have to get more though 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yep me too, I have to get more though
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Get more before you drink too much man.  I hate to sound all preachy, but I have reasons.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Get more before you drink too much man.  I hate to sound all preachy, but I have reasons.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Someone needs to create a beer delivery service.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Someone needs to create a beer delivery service.

Click to collapse



There is, in Los Angeles.  Pink Dot.  Freaking awesome.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Get more before you drink too much man.  I hate to sound all preachy, but I have reasons.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Only had 1 so far and going right now 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 16, 2012)

I'll just leave this here....












Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Only had 1 so far and going right now
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cool man, do your thing.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 16, 2012)

My phone spent the better part of the night awake uploading files to Ubuntu One and Dropbox.....(oh and I downloaded the new PA update with both the stock ui and the tablet ui launcher setups)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'll just leave this here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is that Windows 95?


----------



## trell959 (Sep 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'll just leave this here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Noob!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Noob!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Right! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Noob!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Excuse me??? :thumbdown:
That's not even my best....but it's pretty decent considering my phone spent the entire night awake syncing, and uploading.....

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Excuse me??? :thumbdown:
> That's not even my best....but it's pretty decent considering my phone spent the entire night awake syncing, and uploading.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That S4 is amazing on battery. With regular use, what do you get?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 16, 2012)

Need alcohol in my system -.-

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Sep 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Need alcohol in my system -.-
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Come over 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------

Hey LM, did you notice that CM10 has stop watch now?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> That S4 is amazing on battery. With regular use, what do you get?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



20 hours or so....I almost always get 4/5(+) hours of screen on time...
But remember I installed Ubuntu on my Gateway and I was syncing it with my SGSIII and my Dropbox....the phone spent about four hours continuously awake (whether or not the screen was on)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 16, 2012)

Yay got more Hotimum and a Black Jack porter 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 16, 2012)

This is a new ipa I haven't tried before and it is amazing and has a kick 



2nd pick is of 9.3 ABV 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> This is a new ipa I haven't tried before and it is amazing and has a kick
> 
> View attachment 1329915View attachment 1329917
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You guys and your expensive fancy ass beers.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> This is a new ipa I haven't tried before and it is amazing and has a kick
> 
> View attachment 1329915View attachment 1329917
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice man. Need a beer of the month type deal or something.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You guys and your expensive fancy ass beers.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Sorry but keystone to me is like drinking water and piss I like flavor in my beer!!!

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 16, 2012)

NHL lockout official. -_____-

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sorry but keystone to me is like drinking water and piss I like flavor in my beer!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I like when my beer gets me drunk.  Stone does it.

Besides, its more about one's drinking style.  I tend to drink fast.  

Your beer would force my liver to eat my pancreas with how fast I drink.

I'm also like 40 years older than most of you.  I used to be all up on the fancy crap, but now I'm on a budget.

Those are my excuses, and I'm sticking with them.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I like when my beer gets me drunk.  Stone does it.
> 
> Besides, its more about one's drinking style.  I tend to drink fast.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If I drink more of the crap, I get drunk faster. :thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I like when my beer gets me drunk.  Stone does it.
> 
> Besides, its more about one's drinking style.  I tend to drink fast.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like drinking bud light fast but slow when drinking good beer.. it **** s u up faster and taste better 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> If I drink more of the crap, I get drunk faster. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



That was my point.  I have many years of experience with this.  I still love when people try to school me on why I prefer cheap beer these days.

I'm still the last one to pass out, so when the craft beer pansies wanna complain about their hangover, I laugh, then I go to work and be productive.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That was my point.  I have many years of experience with this.  I still love when people try to school me on why I prefer cheap beer these days.
> 
> I'm still the last one to pass out, so when the craft beer pansies wanna complain about their hangover, I laugh, then I go to work and be productive.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Cheap beer gives me hangovers, craft beers don't 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Cheap beer gives me hangovers, craft beers don't
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Strange, I'm the other way around.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Strange, I'm the other way around.

Click to collapse



When I drink fast I get hangovers so it makes sense 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I like when my beer gets me drunk.  Stone does it.
> 
> Besides, its more about one's drinking style.  I tend to drink fast.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey man I'm getting a 30 of stones for the concert tomorrow. Godsmack and staind. Mom wants to go so alright with me.

Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey man I'm getting a 30 of stones for the concert tomorrow. Godsmack and staind. Mom wants to go so alright with me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Staind is amazing !! Godsmack I was over them in 6th grAde , I want to see staind again.

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Staind is amazing !! Godsmack I was over them in 6th grAde , I want to see staind again.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



are you kidding me?  While I hate Godsmack, their drummer is freakin insane.  Sully is an awesome drummer in his own right.  Their deuling drum solo was my only reason for watching them.  Both bands suck complete ass to me, but Shannon Larkin is a drummer that needs props.  He's a friggin animal.


----------



## boborone (Sep 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Staind is amazing !! Godsmack I was over them in 6th grAde , I want to see staind again.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've seen em both a million times. Not really looking forward to any band. I am however super excited to see shinedown performance of bully. /sarcasm. Idk most of the times I saw stains it was with a bunch of heavy bands. Maybe with all the softies there they might do some of their radio songs. The music on their CDs are pretty hard. It's only the radio singles that are ballads. Never seen em play much of that.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> I've seen em both a million times. Not really looking forward to any band. I am however super excited to see shinedown performance of bully. /sarcasm. Idk most of the times I saw stains it was with a bunch of heavy bands. Maybe with all the softies there they might do some of their radio songs. The music on their CDs are pretty hard. It's only the radio singles that are ballads. Never seen em play much of that.

Click to collapse



Staind is awesome when I saw them they played hard and radio stuff 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> are you kidding me?  While I hate Godsmack, their drummer is freakin insane.  Sully is an awesome drummer in his own right.  Their deuling drum solo was my only reason for watching them.  Both bands suck complete ass to me, but Shannon Larkin is a drummer that needs props.  He's a friggin animal.

Click to collapse



I don't like Godsmack but never said anything about each band member I will never diss go Odin musicians 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> are you kidding me?  While I hate Godsmack, their drummer is freakin insane.  Sully is an awesome drummer in his own right.  Their deuling drum solo was my only reason for watching them.  Both bands suck complete ass to me, but Shannon Larkin is a drummer that needs props.  He's a friggin animal.

Click to collapse



Dude when they went on tour with Metallica. Lars , sully, and Shannon all played. Not planned it seemed like. Sully gave up his set and jumped on some big ole bongo looking drums for a bit til Lars left. Then they two had their show. Pretty cool. Since Metallica got old it seems like they really got back to their roots of performing for the fans and putting on a great show and having fun with each other again. Think they saw the hit Napster did to em and about 6 yrs ago or so they got fun again.

---------- Post added at 02:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 AM ----------

I will never forget the last ozzfest. They headlined and ozzy opened for Metallica. An hour and a half or so after the noise ordinance kicked in, show was supposed to end cause it was outdoor in a city, sherrifs dept finally came on stage and made em leave. They had been jamming out with king diamond that whole time. Doing tons of old classic punk and speed metal. Absolutely one of the greatest shows I've ever seen.


----------



## obsidianchao (Sep 16, 2012)

Dude, I got so high tonight. Whoa.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

Tired of talking about crap bands.



Here's my PC in nighttime mode.












Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Tired of talking about crap bands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Staind is not A crap band 

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Staind is not A crap band
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Yes they are.  They go right along with Hoobastank, Spineshank, Papa Roach, Limp Bizkit in my book.  The worst of the 90s.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yes they are.  They go right along with Hoobastank, Spineshank, Papa Roach, Limp Bizkit in my book.  The worst of the 90s.

Click to collapse



F u c k u they have no comparison to any of those bands!! 

Limp bisket and hoobastank are meh.. spineshank I don't know but stained are 10x better then all of them 

Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Sep 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yes they are.  They go right along with Hoobastank, Spineshank, Papa Roach, Limp Bizkit in my book.  The worst of the 90s.

Click to collapse



Yeah dude he's right David. I'm only going cause my mom bought the tickets. And I'm bringing some scooby snacks to keep my mind off the pain my ear holes will be in.

---------- Post added at 02:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 AM ----------

Almost didn't post it up that I was going.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> F u c k u they have no comparison to any of those bands!!
> 
> Limp bisket and hoobastank are meh.. spineshank I don't know but stained are 10x better then all of them
> 
> Sent From A Baked Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Dude.  Staind is up top for horrible bands.

Here's a history lesson .....

There was a band called Korn.  They knew a tattoo artist named Fred Durst...Fred had a band, so Limp Bizkit came to be.

Fred Durst knew Aaron Lewis who had a band called Staind.

Notice the pattern?  The bands get worse and worse....

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Tired of talking about crap bands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm digging it man. I saw bnaughty in the confession thread say something about reglueing his laptop. You know what that was meaning? His temps dropped significantly afterwards. Showed screencaps of temp before and after. Was that reglueing the heat sinks? If so, man I need to check into that. My laptop runs at about 95C on each core and over heats constantly now. It shuts itself down all the time.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm digging it man. I saw bnaughty in the confession thread say something about reglueing his laptop. You know what that was meaning? His temps dropped significantly afterwards. Showed screencaps of temp before and after. Was that reglueing the heat sinks? If so, man I need to check into that. My laptop runs at about 95C on each core and over heats constantly now. It shuts itself down all the time.

Click to collapse



A laptop is a different beast, but as far as my desktop, its all about how you apply the thermal paste between the processor and the heatsink/water-cooling block.

Laptops will always suffer more than a desktop, regardless.  

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> A laptop is a different beast, but as far as my desktop, its all about how you apply the thermal paste between the processor and the heatsink/water-cooling block.
> 
> Laptops will always suffer more than a desktop, regardless.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Used to not be that way. Never overheated unless I left my wireless mouse on and it kept waking up while packed in my backpack. Now it does it playing the Sims elevated with a box fan blowing behind it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Used to not be that way. Never overheated unless I left my wireless mouse on and it kept waking up while packed in my backpack. Now it does it playing the Sims.

Click to collapse



Regular maintenance goes a long way too.  CCleaner, and a good defrag can really save you a lot of frustration.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Regular maintenance goes a long way too.  CCleaner, and a good defrag can really save you a lot of frustration.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Yeah utorrent normally keeps the hdd spinning. And I haven't defragged in a couple months. Will do thanks.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah utorrent normally keeps the hdd spinning. And I haven't defragged in a couple months. Will do thanks.

Click to collapse



Its not rocket surgery.  Especially if you torrent/download regularly.  So many temp files and reduncies.... it's a no brainer.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Its not rocket surgery.  Especially if you torrent/download regularly.  So many temp files and reduncies.... it's a no brainer.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Well I was kinda waiting till I had at least 50 gigs free. Hell my drive was so full I didn't get win7sp1 update until a few days ago.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Well I was kinda waiting till I had at least 50 gigs free. Hell my drive was so full I didn't get win7sp1 update until a few days ago.

Click to collapse



I'm ocd about my free space.  Ssd for OS, HDD 1 for pics/music/raw video, and HDD 2  for rendered/ saved edits.  Laptops don't do anything for me.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm ocd about my free space.  Ssd for OS, HDD 1 for pics/music/raw video, and HDD 2  for rendered/ saved edits.  Laptops don't do anything for me.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Before this install I had an os drive of 30 gb, recovery 35, "hp tools" got stock 98.8 mb, and the rest was meticulously filed away on another partition. I've just had to reformat cause I'd get "stupid" re:influence and do something to my puter so many times, I just said screw it, I keep My Documents and the Libraries full of media and sorted. Tired of worrying. I'm good virus, malware, firewal, and that stuff. Only thing that's hit me was me. So I don't mod when I think I'm god.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Before this install I had an os drive of 30 gb, recovery 35, "hp tools" got stock 98.8 mb, and the rest was meticulously filed away on another partition. I've just had to reformat cause I'd get "stupid" re:influence and do something to my puter so many times, I just said screw it, I keep My Documents and the Libraries full of media and sorted. Tired of worrying. I'm good virus, malware, firewal, and that stuff. Only thing that's hit me was me. So I don't mod when I think I'm god.

Click to collapse



I have never used any virus/ malware tools on my PC.  Instead, I don't douchebag download "free" stuff.  Miraculously, I have no probs!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I have never used any virus/ malware tools on my PC.  Instead, I don't douchebag download "free" stuff.  Miraculously, I have no probs!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Oh that's not the problem. It's the porn that gets you.

---------- Post added at 03:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 AM ----------

I do buy local and up and coming bands music. I hate to sound hipster, but if you're not on a major label, I do support the sh!t outa you. CDs, shirts, and stickers. But I've heard from many many bands how major labels screw you and the money you make from CD sales gets put in a promotion type fund to pay off media like clear channel to play the record in the first place. And they only make money on tours. Which is part of the reason ticket prices are so high. And then you have to pay clear channel and CBS off again to promote and sponser the show/tour. You're in music. That true?

---------- Post added at 03:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 AM ----------

Guess that's part of the reason before my mom got cancer, we went to about 10 concerts a yr and then all the lil shows at real small venues, bars and couple hundred spectator shows.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I have never used any virus/ malware tools on my PC.  Instead, I don't douchebag download "free" stuff.  Miraculously, I have no probs!

Click to collapse



I have Linux: everything's free.





boborone said:


> Oh that's not the problem. It's the porn that gets you.

Click to collapse



When I was in the Army, I created an "approved" site list for members of our unit who were constantly having technical issues with their PC.

It cured a whole lot of problems.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 16, 2012)

*yawn* 
Morning everybody!

@jase: for some reason I like my PC GUI-less  its not that bad... 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 16, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> *yawn*
> Morning everybody!
> 
> @jase: for some reason I like my PC GUI-less  its not that bad...
> ...

Click to collapse



Speaking of which...I spent the night getting Arch Linux up and running....only to discover that package signing is next to nil and their repositories are sorely lacking.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## boborone (Sep 16, 2012)

Yayyyyyyyyy me. Mom changed her about the concert.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 16, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 16, 2012)

Sup 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## obsidianchao (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey, guys. Last night was f*cking crazy. Weed screws you up, dude.

How're you guys? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## trell959 (Sep 16, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup max 







obsidianchao said:


> Hey, guys. Last night was f*cking crazy. Weed screws you up, dude.
> 
> How're you guys?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Sounds like you had a good night :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice relaxing Sunday
couple friends over, couple beers
I've been needing this


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 16, 2012)

Today's a day for hand egg. Or whatever my fellow Americans call it. I'm just waiting for the nhl lockout to be over

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## obsidianchao (Sep 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Today's a day for hand egg. Or whatever my fellow Americans call it. I'm just waiting for the nhl lockout to be over
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



What the hell is a hand egg?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 16, 2012)

obsidianchao said:


> What the hell is a hand egg?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Sounds like American football 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Today's a day for hand egg. Or whatever my fellow Americans call it. I'm just waiting for the nhl lockout to be over
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Yeah man, what gives? Sad to say I haven't followed the news for NHL about it. Figured it wouldn't happen. Sucks man. I want some hockey too. Could care less about NFL (hand egg). I like college and high school football.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah man, what gives? Sad to say I haven't followed the news for NHL about it. Figured it wouldn't happen. Sucks man. I want some hockey too. Could care less about NFL (hand egg). I like college and high school football.

Click to collapse



Its just a bunch of grown men grunting and rolling around looking g4y

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

I bought an expensive digital antenna yesterday, and CBS is the only local channel I can't get...that means 90% of Chargers games will not be seen.  I'm so pissed!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I bought an expensive digital antenna yesterday, and CBS is the only local channel I can't get...that means 90% of Chargers games will not be seen.  I'm so pissed!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Dude you should of got this one: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/RCA+-+I...enna/8280834.p?id=1171058630499&skuId=8280834

It works great and was cheap, I pick up every channel that is available OTA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Dude you should of got this one: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/RCA+-+I...enna/8280834.p?id=1171058630499&skuId=8280834
> 
> It works great and was cheap, I pick up every channel that is available OTA

Click to collapse



I ended up getting this one.  Kinda disappointed.  But I am in a rural area.

http://m.homedepot.com/s/ge viper/

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I ended up getting this one.  Kinda disappointed.  But I am in a rural area.
> 
> http://m.homedepot.com/s/ge viper/
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



says 20 mile range... mine has reviews on it saying they pick up stations 40 miles


----------



## boborone (Sep 16, 2012)

I picked this up used for 20 bucks. Get everything in HD plus all the secondary channels off an ancient set of rabbit ears that have the fork ends for the wires then gets converted to coax to the box. Then HDMI to the TV. I'd say at least 35 miles from the towers. 

www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000JV6TQY


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 16, 2012)

Dies anyone have a spare T-Mobile android phone?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Sep 16, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Dies anyone have a spare T-Mobile android phone?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Att fuze that boots xdandroid.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sup.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sup.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Of lentils? 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## trell959 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Att fuze that boots xdandroid.

Click to collapse



I got a T-Mobile Dash?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## boborone (Sep 16, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I got a T-Mobile Dash?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Isn't that a Hermes?


----------



## trell959 (Sep 17, 2012)

No more SRS light! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Att fuze that boots xdandroid.

Click to collapse



disregard previous statments. going to att soon. hopefully without an etf.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 17, 2012)

Locked my damn keys in my car.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Locked my damn keys in my car.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dude I do that about once a week. Always leave my windows cracked and a coat hanger in the bed of my truck.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude I do that about once a week. Always leave my windows cracked and a coat hanger in the bed of my truck.

Click to collapse



now i know how to steal your truck  i usually have a spare key duct taped somewhere on my truck.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> now i know how to steal your truck  i usually have a spare key duct taped somewhere on my truck.

Click to collapse



And now we know how to steal YOUR car Einstein


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 17, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> And now we know how to steal YOUR car Einstein

Click to collapse



I didn't say where  and I only have one set for the new explorer TYVM

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I didn't say where  and I only have one set for the new explorer TYVM
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Yeah, but we know there's a key by the car  Where do you live? A street view link will do it.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 17, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yeah, but we know there's a key by the car  Where do you live? A street view link will do it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The key is either on my person or in the ignition. Good luck with that. And you're coming to steal a truck worth around $2000 USD. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 17, 2012)

Hmm, 2k? It's almost not worth it (plane ticket and other stuff), but i'll do it if i'm in the neigbourhood 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 17, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Hmm, 2k? It's almost not worth it (plane ticket and other stuff), but i'll do it if i'm in the neigbourhood
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Exactly.  my vehicles are worth nothing. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 17, 2012)

Can't you get a new on that's worth a little more? Like $100,000? You're making it really hard for me 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Exactly.  my vehicles are worth nothing.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Get a Honda. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Get a Honda.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No. I decided against that. And lord, I don't have 1/10 of that. Fork it over 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Sep 17, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> No. I decided against that. And lord, I don't have 1/10 of that. Fork it over
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Once you hit VTEC, you'll never go back 

I hit it everyday at 4400 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 17, 2012)

As promised, the view from my desk in our new house.
I couldn't get the exposure quite right being indoors on a sunny day, but hopefully you get the idea.

Also, if these pics are huge, I am sorry!!!

And don't give me sh*t about the Apple router.  It was a gift, and I hate it.  But it works.























Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 17, 2012)

A room with a view.

Looks very nice Skinny! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 17, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> A room with a view.
> 
> Looks very nice Skinny!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thank you sir!  It doesn't suck.  So good for my pc's airflow too.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks swell my friend!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Looks swell my friend!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Those hills will be green in a few months...everything out there is just dead.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Those hills will be green in a few months...everything out there is just dead.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Let me tear it up on my dirt bike before spring

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Let me tear it up on my dirt bike before spring
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dude, my family owns just about every piece of land out those windows....it's a hell of a ranch to ride on.  and you have an open invitation.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thank you sir!  It doesn't suck.  So good for my pc's airflow too.

Click to collapse







trell959 said:


> Looks swell my friend!

Click to collapse







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Those hills will be green in a few months...everything out there is just dead.

Click to collapse





trell959 said:


> Let me tear it up on my dirt bike before spring

Click to collapse





TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dude, my family owns just about every piece of land out those windows....it's a hell of a ranch to ride on.  and you have an open invitation.

Click to collapse



Somehow at 2 o'clock in the morning my mind completely sexualized that conversation. Lololol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Somehow at 2 o'clock in the morning my mind completely sexualized that conversation. Lololol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



wanna f**k?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> wanna f**k?

Click to collapse



Sorry, you're not my type. You're a little young. 


Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 17, 2012)

The octopus is now blue.










Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 17, 2012)

Why the heck is this dead bump?
Wake up people!!
Or start posting!!
Or....

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why the heck is this dead bump?
> Wake up people!!
> Or start posting!!
> Or....
> ...

Click to collapse








I'm awake. LOL


----------



## trell959 (Sep 17, 2012)

Me too.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I'm awake. LOL

Click to collapse



Morning







trell959 said:


> Me too.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Morning
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 17, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



It is waaaaaaaay to early for that. 
Way
To
Early.
Snowflake does NOT approve.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 17, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse


----------



## RinZo (Sep 17, 2012)

Skinny is you puss a different color?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 17, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Skinny is you puss a different color?

Click to collapse



=__=

Not sure if trolling,

Or used some sort of drug.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


>

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What you don't like the cute, female Pikachu singer?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> What you don't like the cute, female Pikachu singer?

Click to collapse



It's just too damn early.
Too
Early.
For all that.



Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's just too damn early.
> Too
> Early.
> For all that.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


>

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


>

Click to collapse



Not clicking. I've had enough.....NOT CLICKING. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 17, 2012)

Bump cause this was on the second page 

Also I am phoneless til noon 

I took it in for them to look at and hopefully replace, my colors and screen have gone to sh*t


----------



## boborone (Sep 17, 2012)

Dude skinny that view....I'm jealous as hell. Nice man.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude skinny that view....I'm jealous as hell. Nice man.

Click to collapse



Hey BOBO 

UGH today is annoying. Busy at work, No phone  have to re-root and unlock tonight. Start internship early tomorrow. I am nervous  I hope It goes ok :fingers-crossed:


----------



## boborone (Sep 17, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey BOBO
> 
> UGH today is annoying. Busy at work, No phone  have to re-root and unlock tonight. Start internship early tomorrow. I am nervous  I hope It goes ok :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



What did the noob do to the gnex now?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> What did the noob do to the gnex now?

Click to collapse



Funny and nothing.. I restored it to complete stock and noticed screen flickering and a random reboot on stock bare bones no apps installed 

Thought I would take it in to get it looked at and see if a replacement was in order.


----------



## boborone (Sep 17, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Funny and nothing.. I restored it to complete stock and noticed screen flickering and a random reboot on stock bare bones no apps installed
> 
> Thought I would take it in to get it looked at and see if a replacement was in order.

Click to collapse



Uh oh hell's yeah.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Uh oh hell's yeah.

Click to collapse



Ya and hopefully it will like more kernels :cyclops:

So I can use the built in gamma controls.

Also new Baked rom just came out and it is going to be my new daily. Now that it has torch and new binaries


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude skinny that view....I'm jealous as hell. Nice man.

Click to collapse



Thanks man!  Yeah, kinda looks like my house is flying.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 17, 2012)

Meh.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 17, 2012)

Well got my phone back, they didn't have any replacements so they ordered me a new refurbished one, now I am debating whether or not to keep the current one or get a refurbished one, I mean the main reason I took it in is to see if a new replacement would fix my kernel compatibility issues. I might just say f*ck it and just use trinity kernel or another one.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Miss Meh strikes again


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 17, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Miss Meh strikes again

Click to collapse



All your complaining about the thread dying, and it's you who keeps killing it  Bump, getting dangerously close to the second page


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm just the guy who always get the last word.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 17, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I'm just the guy who always get the last word.

Click to collapse



Hey LM

Hey everyone

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey LM
> 
> Hey everyone
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey trell


----------



## trell959 (Sep 17, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Hey trell

Click to collapse



What's going on?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 17, 2012)

Protip: When copy/pasting terminal commands, pay  attention and make sure you leave out the $ prompt.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 17, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Protip: When copy/pasting terminal commands, pay  attention and make sure you leave out the $ prompt.

Click to collapse



Can't tell you how many time I've done that 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 17, 2012)

Zup Trell! How's it hanging?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 17, 2012)

Meh.
Snowflake approved this "Meh"


Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 17, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Zup Trell! How's it hanging?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm doing great 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm doing great
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey Trell. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------

Fall if definitely in the air here. I'm sitting on my deck wearing a sweat shirt....

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey Trell.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey BD. It was definitely cooler today. Here its always 100+ but today was a nice high 80's low 90's 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 17, 2012)

Certainly doesn't feel like 75° up here though.... (on the third floor of a three family house on the top of the palisades cliffs)
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Certainly doesn't feel like 75° up here though.... (on the third floor of a three family house on the top of the palisades cliffs)
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I can't wait for the rainy weather. I want to walk outside in the morning and actually feel cold.  

Sent from my GT-N70u00 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I can't wait for the rainy weather. I want to walk outside in the morning and actually feel cold.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N70u00 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We call that "winter" here. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I can't wait for the rainy weather. I want to walk outside in the morning and actually feel cold.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N70u00 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're not normal at all.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 17, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Funny and nothing.. I restored it to complete stock and noticed screen flickering and a random reboot on stock bare bones no apps installed
> 
> Thought I would take it in to get it looked at and see if a replacement was in order.

Click to collapse



That happens when you OC too much and the power draw is greater than what the battery can output, or it happens when you've done the above for too long and the battery can't output anything anymore.

Ask me how I know, and why I have a new extended battery. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 18, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You're not normal at all.

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awi14wDTxNw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------

Whoa....my phone just glitched. It showed my screen in negative mode 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awi14wDTxNw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hurry go post question in dev thread with no logcat or screenshot of problem.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hurry go post question in dev thread with no logcat or screenshot of problem.

Click to collapse



I did take a screenshot, but it didn't show up I hope my digitizer isn't going out :crying:


----------



## boborone (Sep 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I did take a screenshot, but it didn't show up I hope my digitizer isn't going out :crying:

Click to collapse



Ahhh O I C


----------



## trell959 (Sep 18, 2012)

Boring drive is boring 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 18, 2012)

I am bored.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 18, 2012)

Anthony mother f***** green's signature

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 18, 2012)

This.....

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=31475383
HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## trell959 (Sep 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Anthony mother f***** green's signature
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Noob!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 18, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Looks like KidCarter. :cyclops:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Looks like KidCarter. :cyclops:

Click to collapse





I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 18, 2012)

In a strange way, he does!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Sep 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> This.....
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=31475383
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



Occupy xda???.........:cyclops:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Occupy xda???.........:cyclops:

Click to collapse



I already tried that...it didn't work.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 18, 2012)

Sooooooo....does anyone know what ever happened to AnimatedBreak?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sooooooo....does anyone know what ever happened to AnimatedBreak?

Click to collapse



Dunno man...dude just disappeared.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Dunno man...dude just disappeared.

Click to collapse



Strange.

He was Mr. Enthusiasm, young entrepreneur, healthy thread starter guy from Canada who posted like mad for a bit, then GONE.

I guess I always think the worst, but I hope he's ok.


----------



## boborone (Sep 18, 2012)

His last post was in this thread back in July. But it says he was online earlier today. Just stopped posting. Like Dirk I guess.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> His last post was in this thread back in July. But it says he was online earlier today. Just stopped posting. Like Dirk I guess.

Click to collapse



Dirk posted less than an hour ago...in the movie thread.  we had a brief conversation.

And Animated's last post, accordiing to his profile was Aug 11th.


----------



## boborone (Sep 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dirk posted less than an hour ago...in the movie thread.  we had a brief conversation.
> 
> And Animated's last post, accordiing to his profile was Aug 11th.

Click to collapse



cool, you missed the abundance of posts from him. Used to run the drunk thread. 

Got through my divorce in that thread. Dirk, jaszek and me kinda owned that thing for a few months. Maybe a year I guess.

The things that


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> cool, you missed the abundance of posts from him. Used to run the drunk thread.
> 
> Got through my divorce in that thread. Dirk, jaszek and me kinda owned that thing for a few months. Maybe a year I guess.
> 
> The things that

Click to collapse



I caught up with Jaszek in irc chat earlier.  Had a great conversation.

---------- Post added at 12:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 AM ----------

I have to go to bed, if I'm going to be of any use tomorrow.

G'nite DS, Jase, and anyone else who might be lurking.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 18, 2012)

Coffee. I need some.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Coffee. I need some.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just got a free one at 7-11, woot.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 18, 2012)

Didn't go to school today. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Didn't go to school today.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Again?  

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Didn't go to school today.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Kids these days 

I done the same so I can't judge 


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## trell959 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm having very bad back problems today. So I'm going to the chiropractor. I hope I don't end up like my dad. He has 3 herniated discs 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm having very bad back problems today. So I'm going to the chiropractor. I hope I don't end up like my dad. He has 3 herniated discs
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Driving a lowered car with stiff suspension, motocross, and a student carrying a backpack. That's my diagnosis.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Driving a lowered car with stiff suspension, motocross, and a student carrying a backpack. That's my diagnosis.

Click to collapse



It's mainly motocross I believe.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Driving a lowered car with stiff suspension, motocross, and a student carrying a backpack. That's my diagnosis.

Click to collapse



That plus being overly afraid or roaches/bugs   ....oh, oh and a troll


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 18, 2012)

Meh.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 18, 2012)

4 year bump just to help out 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=31721807


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey guys whats up.

You probably won't be seeing me much the next couple of weeks. As I am swamped in work and have internship the whole morning.

How is everyone?


----------



## boborone (Sep 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey guys whats up.
> 
> You probably won't be seeing me much the next couple of weeks. As I am swamped in work and have internship the whole morning.
> 
> How is everyone?

Click to collapse



I'm good. Making some southern cowboy pie kinda stuff is what I'm calling it. Hamburger meat, spiced and seasoned like chili but dry, add some beans, onions, chilis, and put it in a cast iron skillet covered with corn bread and bake until done. Sounds good, hope it is good. I like seeing what's in the cupboard and just making a new dish.

What's the iinternship for?

---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> 4 year bump just to help out
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=31721807
> 
> 
> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse



OMG:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm good. Making some southern cowboy pie kinda stuff is what I'm calling it. Hamburger meat, spiced and seasoned like chili but dry, add some beans, onions, chilis, and put it in a cast iron skillet covered with corn bread and bake until done. Sounds good, hope it is good. I like seeing what's in the cupboard and just making a new dish.
> 
> What's the iinternship for?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is I.T work 

Networking,troubleshooting and building/fixing networks and computers.


----------



## boborone (Sep 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> It is I.T work
> 
> Networking,troubleshooting and building/fixing networks and computers.

Click to collapse



ahh good luck with that man. How old are you david


----------



## trell959 (Sep 18, 2012)

Back from the chiropractor

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Back from the chiropractor
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Sep 18, 2012)

:beer:


----------



## boborone (Sep 18, 2012)

Still has to cook down some more. If anyone brings some cheese, eggs, or tomatoes, I'll share.


----------



## boborone (Sep 19, 2012)

:beer:


----------



## trell959 (Sep 19, 2012)

B
U
M
P

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 19, 2012)

What should I drink tonight. Beer ain't hitting it. Got vodka, whiskey, taquila and mixers and limes. Any ideas people?

---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------

Something strong...... thinking maybe whiskey on ice.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> What should I drink tonight. Beer ain't hitting it. Got vodka, whiskey, taquila and mixers and limes. Any ideas people?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------
> 
> Something strong...... thinking maybe whiskey on ice.

Click to collapse



I'll try some.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> What should I drink tonight. Beer ain't hitting it. Got vodka, whiskey, taquila and mixers and limes. Any ideas people?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------
> 
> Something strong...... thinking maybe whiskey on ice.

Click to collapse



I like a jack and coke. But that's me. And I might be getting a 96 mustang

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Sep 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I like a jack and coke. But that's me. And I might be getting a 96 mustang
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



V6 auto?


----------



## trell959 (Sep 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> V6 auto?

Click to collapse



5 speed. But screw Americans cars. Except for the select few .

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> V6 auto?

Click to collapse



Gt 5 speed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 19, 2012)

Not bad speeds considering my house is a signal dead zone :thumbup:


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## boborone (Sep 19, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Gt 5 speed
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Not bad.jpg


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 19, 2012)

How they hangin' ladies.


----------



## boborone (Sep 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> How they hangin' ladies.

Click to collapse



Short, shriveled, and hiding in the bushes.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Short, shriveled, and hiding in the bushes.

Click to collapse



Trim those bushes, pal...it makes the tree look taller!


----------



## trell959 (Sep 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Trim those bushes, pal...it makes the tree look taller!

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Trim those bushes, pal...it makes the tree look taller!

Click to collapse



I try, but the cashier at the store won't lend a hand anymore. He used act as lookout for the cops when I did it. I keep getting caught.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> I try, but the cashier at the store won't lend a hand anymore. He used act as lookout for the cops when I did it. I keep getting caught.

Click to collapse



Should have dressed like a mime.  Nobody pays attention to those.


----------



## boborone (Sep 19, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> My food smells like cat
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Eating Korean again?

---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Should have dressed like a mime.  Nobody pays attention to those.

Click to collapse



Lulz


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Eating Korean again?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Soooo, what'd you end up drinking?

---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------

And after 3 or 4 days, I already deleted my G+ account.  I never worked up the motivation to use it.  Everyone I talk to is either here, or a contact on my phone.  That works for me.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Soooo, what'd you end up drinking?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------
> 
> And after 3 or 4 days, I already deleted my G+ account.  I never worked up the motivation to use it.  Everyone I talk to is either here, or a contact on my phone.  That works for me.

Click to collapse



I would delete mine, but I need it for my economics class.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I would delete mine, but I need it for my economics class.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Man, that makes me feel old lol

All we had when I was in HS was AOL, and we used it on our own time.  geez.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 19, 2012)

My computer is loving all these windows in the new house.


----------



## boborone (Sep 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My computer is loving all these windows in the new house.

Click to collapse



Is that a display for the fan on one of the drive bays. I was wondering what that was.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Is that a display for the fan on one of the drive bays. I was wondering what that was.

Click to collapse



It's my fan controller.  Touchscreen....all fans are at 50% and kicking ass. :cyclops:


----------



## boborone (Sep 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It's my fan controller.  Touchscreen....all fans are at 50% and kicking ass. :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Nice man. Very cool. Pun intended


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nice man. Very cool. Pun intended

Click to collapse



With my all-white pc, the fan controller looks straight from the 60s.  Thats what i love about it.  It;s HAL on the outside, and 21st century on the inside.  It's a deceivingly awesome machine.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 19, 2012)

Can't sleep. Back hurts like a mofo. Sup all

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> With my all-white pc, the fan controller looks straight from the 60s.  Thats what i love about it.  It;s HAL on the outside, and 21st century on the inside.  It's a deceivingly awesome machine.

Click to collapse



Lemme guess: it runs Windows?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Can't sleep. Back hurts like a mofo. Sup all
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Damn dude...12:32 am as i post this....so, i'm guessing, no school tomorrow either??

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> Lemme guess: it runs Windows?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



oh, shut your mouth.  it runs just fine.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> oh, shut your mouth.  it runs just fine.

Click to collapse



By the threatened and slightly annoyed tone, I'm thinking it's a *gasp* Hackintosh!!!!

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## boborone (Sep 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> With my all-white pc, the fan controller looks straight from the 60s.  Thats what i love about it.  It;s HAL on the outside, and 21st century on the inside.  It's a deceivingly awesome machine.

Click to collapse



Ikr. It's got a Kubrick look to it. Snap some pics with slow film and high aperture of it and you got stills from a movie.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 19, 2012)

Meh. I tired 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> By the threatened and slightly annoyed tone, I'm thinking it's a *gasp* Hackintosh!!!!
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



no.jpg
noreallyno.jpg
absolutelynot.jpg.
jaseyourenuts.jpg.

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------




boborone said:


> Ikr. It's got a Kubrick look to it. Snap some pics with slow film and high aperture of it and you got stills from a movie.

Click to collapse



I actually accept that challenge.  This weekend, I will try to dramatize my pc.



Sh*t, if I can dramatize sprinklers, I can do this.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> no.jpg
> noreallyno.jpg
> absolutelynot.jpg
> jaseyourenuts.jpg

Click to collapse



Wow...a closeted Mac lover. Those are really rare these days. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## boborone (Sep 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Wow...a closeted Mac lover. Those are really rare these days.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



So I don't loose faith in PC OEMs, can you find a 10 to 11 inch ultra book running windows with price and specs comparable to a Mac air 11 inch?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Wow...a closeted Mac lover. Those are really rare these days.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



if you really knew.  i'm the exact opposite.  i don't even touch apple devices.  i'm a bit OCD about it.  i actually hate physically touching them.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Damn dude...12:32 am as i post this....so, i'm guessing, no school tomorrow either??

Click to collapse



No, I'm going to school later today. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> So I don't loose faith in PC OEMs, can you find a 10 to 11 inch ultra book running windows with price and specs comparable to a Mac air 11 inch?

Click to collapse




Can I? Yes. Will I? Maybe...how much money you got to spend? Especially considering the cost of a Mac...a PC alternative should be a breeze.





TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> if you really knew.  i'm the exact opposite.  i don't even touch apple devices.  i'm a bit OCD about it.  i actually hate physically touching them.

Click to collapse



Wow...deeply closeted. Total denial. Sorry man, at this point in counseling I start charging. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Can I? Yes. Will I? Maybe...how much money you got to spend? Especially considering the cost of a Mac...a PC alternative should be a breeze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



now you're just being a ****.

bedtime for bonzo.  nite all.


----------



## boborone (Sep 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Can I? Yes. Will I? Maybe...how much money you got to spend? Especially considering the cost of a Mac...a PC alternative should be a breeze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Low end
1200
1.7 ghz i5 boost 2.6
8gb ram
128 GB SSD 

High end
2150
2.0  i7 boost 3.2
8 GB ram
512 GB SSD 

Both 11 inch airs. Can't find a PC ultra book or anything under 11 inches that compares.

---------- Post added at 03:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> now you're just being a ****.
> 
> bedtime for bonzo.  nite all.

Click to collapse



Night man.


----------



## boborone (Sep 19, 2012)

http://www.myfoxdfw.com/category/234333/live

i wake up to 60 degree morning


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2012)

clump


----------



## trell959 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey Hus

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> 5 speed. But screw Americans cars. Except for the select few .
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I haz American car. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz American police car.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse




Ftfy...even better.
Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ftfy...even better.
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



You are correct, sir. You have received thanks for the fix (and my oversight...) 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 19, 2012)

Just because


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2012)

aaand futurama is over... wait a sec, there are still 2 more seasons


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> aaand futurama is over... wait a sec, there are still 2 more seasons

Click to collapse




Hey bro.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Sep 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> aaand futurama is over... wait a sec, there are still 2 more seasons

Click to collapse



Catching up on Netflix? How you like the show man?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey bro.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



sup sis 



boborone said:


> Catching up on Netflix? How you like the show man?

Click to collapse



Netfilx? who needs that when you have a sea full of ship

also the show is amazing, I thought it was your average comedy simpsons/family guy style show, I was wrong


----------



## boborone (Sep 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> sup sis
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahh OK. I thought you said you were gonna catch it on Netflix. And hell yeah man. Much better than those other rooms. For another grown up Toon, check out archer. Funny as hell.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ahh OK. I thought you said you were gonna catch it on Netflix. And hell yeah man. Much better than those other rooms. For another grown up Toon, check out archer. Funny as hell.

Click to collapse



Alright, when I finish Futurama.

I have stuff that I need to learn, no enough time for more than one show


----------



## boborone (Sep 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Alright, when I finish Futurama.
> 
> I have stuff that I need to learn, no enough time for more than one show

Click to collapse



Archer is only 2 seasons with 12 per. Lots of adult humor. Funny as fck.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Archer is only 2 seasons with 12 per. Lots of adult humor. Funny as fck.

Click to collapse



Alright alright


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2012)

'Eveeenning


----------



## boborone (Sep 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Eveeenning

Click to collapse



Afternoon to ya


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 19, 2012)

Hiya

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hiya

Click to collapse




boborone said:


> Afternoon to ya

Click to collapse



Hey 

What's up?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey
> 
> What's up?

Click to collapse



I'm sitting in my deck with Sparky and half a flock of birds .....

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 19, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



lol Awesome xD Do you usally keep them outside? 

Also.. Nice weather


----------



## boborone (Sep 19, 2012)

> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



That is cool


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol Awesome xD Do you usally keep them outside?
> 
> Also.. Nice weather

Click to collapse



No. I only take them outside in the warmest part of the day in late spring/summer/very early fall. Otherwise, they have full spectrum lighting the rest of the year 








boborone said:


> That is cool

Click to collapse




Hey.
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 19, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 19, 2012)

Killed it. -.-

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Sep 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Killed it. -.-
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



it was already dead


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> it was already dead

Click to collapse



Call 911


----------



## boborone (Sep 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Call 911

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwugutICBc4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwugutICBc4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Click to collapse



Sooo, that's where the chorus on this song comes from!!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwugutICBc4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Click to collapse



STOP TAKING ILLEGAL PHOTOGRAPHS!!

hahahahhahahaha


----------



## boborone (Sep 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> STOP TAKING ILLEGAL PHOTOGRAPHS!!
> 
> hahahahhahahaha

Click to collapse



I WANT YOUR CALLING CARD

GIMME YOUR CALLING CARD

lmao, what a white trash idiot

---------- Post added at 03:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 PM ----------

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rI63qnjXByE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> I WANT YOUR CALLING CARD
> 
> GIMME YOUR CALLING CARD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well somebody pissed on her once


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm bored...


----------



## trell959 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey all

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 20, 2012)

Evening anyone? Anyone on? 

Just got a little bit of free time today.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Evening anyone? Anyone on?
> 
> Just got a little bit of free time today.

Click to collapse



No.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 20, 2012)

I am not here.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 20, 2012)

Same

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 20, 2012)

I actually had inverted mode on my SGSIII...but when I reverted....it reverted my screenshot....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 20, 2012)

Another JB leak for the SGSIII.... :what:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Another JB leak for the SGSIII.... :what:
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



And to think Verizon's nexus only has one jb leak and is still on ICS 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Sep 20, 2012)

Bored trell is bored.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> And to think Verizon's nexus only has one jb leak and is still on ICS
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



?

You know...we have AOSP support...right?

http://m.engadget.com/2012/08/02/updated-verizon-galaxy-nexus-jelly-bean-binaries-added-to-aosp/

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> And to think Verizon's nexus only has one jb leak and is still on ICS
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



The Verizon Gnex is the forgotten Nexus. Right next to Sprints.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> And to think Verizon's nexus only has one jb leak and is still on ICS
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I've actually lost count....we've had so many....at least five, probably more.  I didn't flash all of them. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've actually lost count....we've had so many....at least five, probably more.  I didn't flash all of them.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



In CM we trust.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 20, 2012)

Ever since I dropped my phone, it's been bad news.  I have a new glass screen on order, but in the meantime, my WiFi doesn't work, and no matter what ROM I'm on, unlocking the thing lags for about 15 seconds.

10 months into my contract.  FML.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ever since I dropped my phone, it's been bad news.  I have a new glass screen on order, but in the meantime, my WiFi doesn't work, and no matter what ROM I'm on, unlocking the thing lags for about 15 seconds.
> 
> 10 months into my contract.  FML.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Dude you should warranty that thing hardware wise. Revert to stock and send that buggy in.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude you should warranty that thing hardware wise. Revert to stock and send that buggy in.

Click to collapse



Too much effort.  I don't want to be without a phone.  Its bad enough that I'm not supposed to carry it at work, but I do.  As a phone, it works fine.

I'm even posting this from it, but I'm using data.  

Sent from your mom.


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 20, 2012)

sammy.sung.me.a.song said:


> In CTM we trust.

Click to collapse



Fixed that for you. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 20, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Fixed that for you.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Puff out that pale chest of yours.

BTW, what are you doing in here?  Thought you were scurred of the mafia.


----------



## boborone (Sep 20, 2012)

sammy.sung.me.a.song said:


> In CM we trust.

Click to collapse



What is it with you and bd?


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Puff out that pale chest of yours.
> 
> BTW, what are you doing in here?  Thought you were scurred of the mafia.

Click to collapse



Indeed but captivated by this mysterious newcomer I am. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 20, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Indeed but captivated by this mysterious newcomer I am.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



spidermaniseeyourpoint.jpg


I'm picking up what you're putting down.


----------



## boborone (Sep 20, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Indeed but captivated by this mysterious newcomer I am.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Just wondering what kind of things are involved in becoming a mod nowadays with applications closed for good. What does one need to do?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Just wondering what kind of things are involved in becoming a mod nowadays with applications closed for good. What does one need to do?

Click to collapse



Be like KidCarter and just start modding the hell out of people in every thread possible.  There I said it.


----------



## boborone (Sep 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Be like KidCarter and just start modding the hell out of people in every thread possible.  There I said it.

Click to collapse



Ahhh I went through that era about a yr ago in the captivate and SGSI section. Thought about being mod, Mr clown used to thank me for helping him out. But I'm much more level headed now. Like mtm told me once, it's not my site and I can't control it or the people here, just help em see what they did wrong.


----------



## Moscow Desire (Sep 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Just wondering what kind of things are involved in becoming a mod nowadays with applications closed for good. What does one need to do?

Click to collapse



Every Month contact one of the SM's. Usually they open for applications for a short time, then close for a few months. Doesn't mean you are accepted immediately. For example, I got notified 3 months after submitting my app. Had almost forgot about it. 

MD


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ahhh I went through that era about a yr ago in the captivate and SGSI section. Thought about being mod, Mr clown used to thank me for helping him out. But I'm much more level headed now. Like mtm told me once, it's not my site and I can't control it or the people here, just help em see what they did wrong.

Click to collapse



And really, I 'm sure KC will see my post, and I mean no offense.  He's obviously taking this site seriously.  I thought about it too, but I still think I'm like a baby here.  Not ready, not interested, and I don't want anymore responsibility in my life.  I love coming here, posting dumb crap, and just living my life.  You and everyone else here have been so gracious to me and have given me thanks and all that.....but for the few of you I have chatted with, either here or in IRC, I feel that I have made friends.  Online friends, yes, but you're all real....this is not AOL.  

I'm just happy to be here, and carry on with my nonsense.

I received a stern warning today from Archer about 2 pics I posted in the image thread that contained some bad language....I promptly apologized and stated to him that I always try my best to censor images, but I let 2 of them go without editing.  Ya know what?  He was pleased as punch that I owned up to it, and he thanked me for replying to his PM.  I like that.  He is a stand-up guy.  And I like that the folks I have befriended here in my short time as a member have shown me courtesy, respect and interest in my life that I've never received on any other forum I have been a member of.


So, it's all good, and when BD comes in here first thing in her morning and posts "Meh", I'll smile.  Cuz that's what she does.


----------



## boborone (Sep 20, 2012)

Moscow Desire said:


> Every Month contact one of the SM's. Usually they open for applications for a short time, then close for a few months. Doesn't mean you are accepted immediately. For example, I got notified 3 months after submitting my app. Had almost forgot about it.
> 
> MD

Click to collapse



They announced no more applications for modship. You now need to contact a SM about it. And preference is given to RCs for new openings. I haven't really contributed so to say in a long while. I don't want to write a needless FAQ or walkthrough like alot of RCs did. Just saying, making a thread for common knowledge or writing the steps out for people who don't read OPs anyways ain't my style. I posted plenty helpful posts and threads back when, now, I wouldn't mind keeping the peace in some of the forums. 

And I'm like cfb in that titles are meaningless, ego boosters is all. Especially since they started passing RC out like candy. But mod isn't a title. It's a responsibility. One that I wouldn't mind taking on.

---------- Post added at 03:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And really, I 'm sure KC will see my post, and I mean no offense.  He's obviously taking this site seriously.  I thought about it too, but I still think I'm like a baby here.  Not ready, not interested, and I don't want anymore responsibility in my life.  I love coming here, posting dumb crap, and just living my life.  You and everyone else here have been so gracious to me and have given me thanks and all that.....but for the few of you I have chatted with, either here or in IRC, I feel that I have made friends.  Online friends, yes, but you're all real....this is not AOL.
> 
> I'm just happy to be here, and carry on with my nonsense.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If a post could have more than one thanks, that would have it. My sentiments in there also bud. Thanks for writing it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> They announced no more applications for modship. You now need to contact a SM about it. And preference is given to RCs for new openings. I haven't really contributed so to say in a long while. I don't want to write a needless FAQ or walkthrough like alot of RCs did. Just saying, making a thread for common knowledge or writing the steps out for people who don't read OPs anyways ain't my style. I posted plenty helpful posts and threads back when, now, I wouldn't mind keeping the peace in some of the forums.
> 
> And I'm like cfb in that titles are meaningless, ego boosters is all. Especially since they started passing RC out like candy. But mod isn't a title. It's a responsibility. One that I wouldn't mind taking on.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Just getting sappy for a moment.  I plan on being a **** tomorrow.:victory:



And thanks DS for #2800...I'll never forget you gave me #666 too.


----------



## boborone (Sep 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just getting sappy for a moment.  I plan on being a **** tomorrow.:victory:

Click to collapse



Me too man. I'm laying in bed next to the most beautiful person ever in my life. Can't sleep. But to get it out, I'm glad I stuck with her. We've had our downs. Lots of em. But right now she's in a sober house working on herself and finding out she is as great as I saw her. She keeps me clean too. Had a rough day from hell. I wanted to get high. Dope high. But talked to her and we went out for sushi instead. So now I'm laying in bed listening to her and her roommate snore. It's peaceful and I love it.

Asshole for me tomorrow. I promise.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Me too man. I'm laying in bed next to the most beautiful person ever in my life. Can't sleep. But to get it out, I'm glad I stuck with her. We've had our downs. Lots of em. But right now she's in a sober house working on herself and finding out she is as great as I saw her. She keeps me clean too. Had a rough day from hell. I wanted to get high. Dope high. But talked to her and we went out for sushi instead. So now I'm laying in bed listening to her and her roommate snore. It's peaceful and I love it.
> 
> Asshole for me tomorrow. I promise.

Click to collapse



Damn dude, I'm glad to hear that!  In fact, I'd much rather hear the love of my life snoring than throwing up.  A taste of normalcy.

Well, I have to shut it down for the night man....Thursdays always kill me where I work.  Talk soon brutha.


----------



## boborone (Sep 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Damn dude, I'm glad to hear that!  In fact, I'd much rather hear the love of my life snoring than throwing up.  A taste of normalcy.
> 
> Well, I have to shut it down for the night man....Thursdays always kill me where I work.  Talk soon brutha.

Click to collapse



Night man. Stay cool. 

If all you roll is fat, make sure she's skinny.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 20, 2012)

Morning everyone! 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## trell959 (Sep 20, 2012)

I got pulled over for having a headlight out 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 20, 2012)

sammy.sung.me.a.song said:


> In CM we trust.

Click to collapse



I'm on Paranoid Android right now (SGSIII)....However, I regularly switch between ROMs. While I hate TW...leaks are fun to play around with....

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm on Paranoid Android right now (SGSIII)....However, I regularly switch between ROMs. While I hate TW...leaks are fun to play around with....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



CM all day everyday.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And really, I 'm sure KC will see my post, and I mean no offense.  He's obviously taking this site seriously.  I thought about it too, but I still think I'm like a baby here.  Not ready, not interested, and I don't want anymore responsibility in my life.  I love coming here, posting dumb crap, and just living my life.  You and everyone else here have been so gracious to me and have given me thanks and all that.....but for the few of you I have chatted with, either here or in IRC, I feel that I have made friends.  Online friends, yes, but you're all real....this is not AOL.
> 
> I'm just happy to be here, and carry on with my nonsense.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> CM all day everyday.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Read my post....again, please.


Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm a product of the system l was born to destroy!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> And to think Verizon's nexus only has one jb leak and is still on ICS
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse











jaseglenn4 said:


> ?
> 
> You know...we have AOSP support...right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still we got official job ota last week or 2 and we have full source built ROMs so it doesn't really matter much and I love the latest baked rom

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 20, 2012)

This is just too good.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 20, 2012)

:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:

F*cking assho*e **** sh*t  :crying:

---------- Post added at 10:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 AM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> This is just too good.

Click to collapse



That cheered me up a little lol 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:
> 
> F*cking assho*e **** sh*t  :crying:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's up David? Why are you crying?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What's up David? Why are you crying?

Click to collapse



The internship I was going to basically fired me cause I didn't know too much. Basically they called me stupid. I wanted the internship to learn more but the c o c k sucker wouldn't let me even get used to there main computer software I would of got it if they gave me a couple weeks. I am just upset and feelings are hurt.

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 20, 2012)

LOL! It's an internship. They should TEACH you stuff. That's why you're there!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> LOL! It's an internship. They should TEACH you stuff. That's why you're there!

Click to collapse



I KNOW 

Oh well I will have to find another one that would be a little more patient and have the time to teach me and not give up on me after day 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I KNOW
> 
> Oh well I will have to find another one that would be a little more patient and have the time to teach me and not give up on me after day 2

Click to collapse



Go to the competition, and in twenty years when you run the place you say "SUCK IT". Easy peasy.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Go to the competition, and in twenty years when you run the place you say "SUCK IT". Easy peasy.

Click to collapse



Ya I was thinking the same thing , run my own business and steal all his clients 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I KNOW
> 
> Oh well I will have to find another one that would be a little more patient and have the time to teach me and not give up on me after day 2

Click to collapse



Hmmmm...Confucius say: study oneself to be master of the universe.







LordManhattan said:


> Go to the competition, and in twenty years when you run the place you say "SUCK IT". Easy peasy.

Click to collapse



Confucius also say: I ain't never scared!


Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hmmmm...Confucius say: study oneself to be master of the universe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I was studying on how to use the program that runs everything for there company, They didn't even let me finish the training on the computer 

Like I said I will find a more helpful place that can hopefully teach me more rather then not even give me a chance to understand.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya I was thinking the same thing , run my own business and steal all his clients
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Running your own place is "a little" harder, so you should start applying for an intership at a competing firm and steal their clients and your new boss will love you and promote you


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yes I was studying on how to use the program that runs everything for there company, They didn't even let me finish the training on the computer
> 
> Like I said I will find a more helpful place that can hopefully teach me more rather then not even give me a chance to understand.

Click to collapse



What was the program called?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> What was the program called?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Hold on I will get you a link.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 20, 2012)

Confucius also say "Man who walk through airport door sideways is going to Bangkok"

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> What was the program called?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



http://www.connectwise.com/


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> http://www.connectwise.com/

Click to collapse



Hmmm...have you considered obtaining a copy of this software and looking for "security exploits" in it?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Just wondering what kind of things are involved in becoming a mod nowadays with applications closed for good. What does one need to do?

Click to collapse



Bit of a late reply (especially considering this spam fest gets OVA 9000 posts per hour..  ) but here goes....

Applications still happen just as they always did, the difference being that since the inception of the RC title we now have a "talent pool" if you like, for lack of a better term. :silly:
That's not to say that you MUST be an RC to become a mod, that would just be silly but it certainly serves as a good first impression. That's basically it....after that you spend your days as a broken shadow of a man gently weeping into a bottle of rum. I'd probably be doing that anyway but at least I've got an excuse this way.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 20, 2012)

Or $20 to each member of the MC 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## boborone (Sep 20, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Bit of a late reply (especially considering this spam fest gets OVA 9000 posts per hour..  ) but here goes....
> 
> Applications still happen just as they always did, the difference being that since the inception of the RC title we now have a "talent pool" if you like, for lack of a better term. :silly:
> That's not to say that you MUST be an RC to become a mod, that would just be silly but it certainly serves as a good first impression. That's basically it....after that you spend your days as a broken shadow of a man gently weeping into a bottle of rum. I'd probably be doing that anyway but at least I've got an excuse this way.

Click to collapse



Cool man. I just really don't want to become an RC. I mean honesty the only reason I see for it is the hidden forum. Like I said, I feel like cfb in that regard. Thanks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hmmm...have you considered obtaining a copy of this software and looking for "security exploits" in it?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I believe it costs a lot of money.


----------



## boborone (Sep 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I believe it costs a lot of money.

Click to collapse



Talk to jase about that situation. Or arrrrg matey.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Talk to jase about that situation. Or arrrrg matey.

Click to collapse



let me check on the argg situation.. :silly:

Nope not there..


----------



## boborone (Sep 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> let me check on the argg situation.. :silly:
> 
> Nope not there..

Click to collapse



Google is your friend. And virtualization of the software.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Cool man. I just really don't want to become an RC. I mean honesty the only reason I see for it is the hidden forum. Like I said, I feel like cfb in that regard. Thanks.

Click to collapse



The RC club is where it happens. If you're not there, you're not cool. You are the 99%, now get off my lawn: 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 20, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Bit of a late reply (especially considering this spam fest gets OVA 9000 posts per hour..  ) but here goes....
> 
> Applications still happen just as they always did, the difference being that since the inception of the RC title we now have a "talent pool" if you like, for lack of a better term. :silly:
> That's not to say that you MUST be an RC to become a mod, that would just be silly but it certainly serves as a good first impression. That's basically it....after that you spend your days as a broken shadow of a man gently weeping into a bottle of rum. I'd probably be doing that anyway but at least I've got an excuse this way.

Click to collapse



I wanted to apply but I missed the last opening 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 20, 2012)

Afternoon meh.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Afternoon meh.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Meh...

Going to go get a Bacon Ultimate Cheeseburger soon


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 20, 2012)

Necro-meh!


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Necro-meh!
> 
> 
> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse



 Meh.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A-meh-rica :what:


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> A-meh-rica :what:
> 
> 
> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse



Hey BD,kidcarter,trell and late hello to lordmanhattan,BOBO and jase


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey BD,kidcarter,trell and late hello to lordmanhattan,BOBO and jase

Click to collapse



Oh, ello! *Attempted Polish accent in my head*


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey BD,kidcarter,trell and late hello to lordmanhattan,BOBO and jase

Click to collapse



Meh. Laptop sent back to ASUS for warranty repair. Now at public library. Brain rotting. Need...data...connection....

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> A-meh-rica :what:
> 
> 
> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 20, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks to Apple, i now know where to find kick a** rock climbing walls.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 21, 2012)

Whoever smokes cigars in their vehicle should be exterminated.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 21, 2012)

Why just cigars? 


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Why just cigars?
> 
> 
> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse



It turns everything black. My headliner, seats, plastic trim, & dashboard were black with the smoke.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> It turns everything black. My headliner, seats, plastic trim, & dashboard were black with the smoke.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Ah right. But even normal cigarettes would colour the car though. Not as bad as cigars, but still does the same kinda job.


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> It turns everything black. My headliner, seats, plastic trim, & dashboard were black with the smoke.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I have smoked everything in my blazer and didn't have anything turn black 

You must have low quality headliner, seats, plastic trim, & dashboard


----------



## boborone (Sep 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I have smoked everything in my blazer and didn't have anything turn black
> 
> You must have low quality headliner, seats, plastic trim, & dashboard

Click to collapse



+dat bro

I smoke in my truck and nobody who rides with me has complained about the smell. In fact I get compliments about it not smelling. Don't smoke with the windows up. It's that easy.


----------



## Phistachio (Sep 21, 2012)

y u smoke bad stuff like cigs?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> +dat bro
> 
> I smoke in my truck and nobody who rides with me has complained about the smell. In fact I get compliments about it not smelling. Don't smoke with the windows up. It's that easy.

Click to collapse



I have smoked with the windows shut and it still hasn't turned anything black, and the smell goes away within a few days 

---------- Post added at 04:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 PM ----------




Phistachio said:


> y u smoke bad stuff like cigs?

Click to collapse



I don't anymore I officially quit like 4 months ago and even when I did I was a social smoker, I never got addicted to them. 

Cigars I usually have one or 2 on vacation only.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Whoever smokes cigars in their vehicle should be exterminated.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I smoke cigars.


Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I have smoked everything in my blazer and didn't have anything turn black
> 
> You must have low quality headliner, seats, plastic trim, & dashboard

Click to collapse



The guy owned it since it was new and I assume smoked cigars the whole time of ownership.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 21, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Fixed that for you.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



I highly doubt you can perform miracles, my good man. Or woman masquerading as a man. Or man masquerading as a trout. Or trout masquerading as a man. Or trout-man masquerading as a man. Or Conan masquerading as a trout. Or any combination or variation inbetween. 

If you can, however, I would be much obliged if you would kindly make me a sandwich (or any tasty offering/morsel) and make it appear before me, ready for consumption. 

Sans a miracle sandwich, I highly doubt I can trust a trout to do anything but slap someone circa the 1990s. 

p/s: I typed out, correctly, each and every time, the word "masquerade" simply because I can. I am pleased by the absence of the red squiggly line underneath even when I typed it out the first time. I am, however, confounded by the words weird and friend, perhaps because I lack one but am rich in the other.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 21, 2012)

Bump

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> What is it with you and bd?

Click to collapse



CM is the most stable and rock solid base in which to launch most of my Android shenanigans. 

Coming from manufacturer-based ROMs (Sense and TouchWiz), I can feel the slight lagginess when I navigate around. And ever since switching over to CM, I can feel the smoothness of the ROM, regardless of the launcher I use. 

Of course, I hardly care about the "features" that are offered by the manufacturers simply because I need a computer that masquerades (been using that word a lot today) as a device that makes phone calls. 

The only reason I can think of to switch back is to enable the HDMI-out, which I won't be doing anytime soon.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 21, 2012)

sammy.sung.me.a.song said:


> CM is the most stable and rock solid base in which to launch most of my Android shenanigans.
> 
> Coming from manufacturer-based ROMs (Sense and TouchWiz), I can feel the slight lagginess when I navigate around. And ever since switching over to CM, I can feel the smoothness of the ROM, regardless of the launcher I use.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Overclock GPU, force hardware acceleration, and then set max events to 120 per second.

There, lag gone.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Overclock GPU, force hardware acceleration, and then set max events to 120 per second.
> 
> There, lag gone.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



But how else could I show off my 733+ skillz to my "friends" who still uses crApple iPhoney 4es?

But seriously, since I don't use Sammy or HTC's goodies, why else would I stick to their ROMs and endure the horrible torture? Might as well switch to CM and their long list of features (that I don't use either).

#tech-hipster-who-hates-other-tech-hipsters-for-being-hipsters


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2012)

Good morning


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Good morning

Click to collapse



Speak of the devil...


----------



## trell959 (Sep 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Good morning

Click to collapse



Moring Hus

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2012)

sammy.sung.me.a.song said:


> Speak of the devil...

Click to collapse



gtfo [email protected]@b



trell959 said:


> Moring Hus
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey Trell
How's everything?


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> gtfo [email protected]@b
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah, once again, I am reminded of the warmth of le mafia's hospitality. 

But truly, what else should I expect from a sword? 

Perhaps I can clarify over at g+ before your vitriol gets ahead of you?


----------



## Soap (Sep 21, 2012)

Evening mafia


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2012)

sammy.sung.me.a.song said:


> Ah, once again, I am reminded of the warmth of le mafia's hospitality.
> 
> But truly, what else should I expect from a sword?
> 
> Perhaps I can clarify over at g+ before your vitriol gets ahead of you?

Click to collapse



A noob is a noob, unless you can magically make your post count is it was before you die 

---------- Post added at 06:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:57 AM ----------




death-by-soap said:


> Evening mafia

Click to collapse



hey soap


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 21, 2012)

Holy crap. Witnessed a high speed chase which changed into a foot pursuit outside my house. Now the cops have a copter and dogs out looking for one of the guys.
Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> A noob is a noob, unless you can magically make your post count is it was before you die
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:57 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't want a high/need a high post count. 

I'm just here for ROMs and stumbled upon this place.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Holy crap. Witnessed a high speed chase which changed into a foot pursuit outside my house. Now the cops have a copter and dogs out looking for one of the guys.
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Sounds like a nice little neighborhood you live in.:good:


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 21, 2012)

I have a pony in my garage. She's a Vietnam vet. Her name is Blossom.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sounds like a nice little neighborhood you live in.:good:

Click to collapse



I live in downtown. It's actually a very nice neighborhood, which is what makes this so weird.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2012)

sammy.sung.me.a.song said:


> I don't want a high/need a high post count.
> 
> I'm just here for ROMs and stumbled upon this place.

Click to collapse



They always come back 

how's the blackmailing business?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I live in downtown. It's actually a very nice neighborhood, which is what makes this so weird.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



There was a car chase out here not too long ago.  The criminal used a Smart Car.  I have never laughed so hard watching that.


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> There was a car chase out here not too long ago.  The criminal used a Smart Car.  I have never laughed so hard watching that.

Click to collapse



Laugh all you want at urban compacts, but when you need a parking space and your SUV doesn't fit, you can always drive onto a Smart car. 

They serve the ecosystem well. Like fungi.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 21, 2012)

I was hoping I could find a vid on youtube, but the chase didn't last long, but there's vids from one that happened in Texas, also with a smart car.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I was hoping I could find a vid on youtube, but the chase didn't last long, but there's vids from one that happened in Texas, also with a smart car.

Click to collapse



Let's see a cop chase this: 




Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Let's see a cop chase this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOLOLOL


He's saving money on mudflaps.  And girls.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> 
> He's saving money on mudflaps.  And girls.

Click to collapse



Lol.






Poor Ferrari.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dayum Dayum DAYUUUUM!


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> They always come back
> 
> how's the blackmailing business?

Click to collapse



Pretty hard since changing to DHL. They insist that I use Yellow-on-red envelopes.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 21, 2012)

sammy.sung.me.a.song said:


> Pretty hard since changing to DHL. They insist that I use Yellow-on-red envelopes.

Click to collapse



DHL?  don't they have only like 4 employees?


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> DHL?  don't they have only like 4 employees?

Click to collapse



That's not TRUE! My employee serial number is 0000000012, so they have at least...... three times more!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2012)

sammy.sung.me.a.song said:


> Pretty hard since changing to DHL. They insist that I use Yellow-on-red envelopes.

Click to collapse



Put the black stuff inside the yellow-on-red envelope?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 21, 2012)

sammy.sung.me.a.song said:


> That's not TRUE! My employee serial number is 0000000012, so they have at least...... three times more!

Click to collapse



Impossible.  They only have three vans.  Old, repainted vans from other defunct couriers.  But if you deliver in Mexico, I suppose that would be feasable.


----------



## boborone (Sep 21, 2012)

sammy.sung.me.a.song said:


> That's not TRUE! My employee serial number is 0000000012, so they have at least...... three times more!

Click to collapse



So who are you


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Put the black stuff inside the yellow-on-red envelope?

Click to collapse



It's the style of the thing, ya know? 

Hows you gunna call it blacksmail if yous be using yellow envelopes? We'd be the laughing stock of XDA!

---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Impossible.  They only have three vans.  Old, repainted vans from other defunct couriers.  But if you deliver in Mexico, I suppose that would be feasable.

Click to collapse



That isn't true either. I just signed off on an invoice for another six vans from Toyota. So now we have 11. 



boborone said:


> So who are you

Click to collapse



I am the victim of of a terrible joke. My real name is Samuel Sung. My devoutly Christian parents wanted to name me after great people in the bible and I got Samuel cos I was the first son. Story of my life when I found out that Samuel is often shortened to Sam, and my surname is Sung. Often times I wondered if my parents were prophetic whenever I walk into the Samsung store to get my S3, but I just tend to look at the shiny. 

But the real question is, who are you?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2012)

sammy.sung.me.a.song said:


> It's the style of the thing, ya know?
> 
> Hows you gunna call it blacksmail if yous be using yellow envelopes? We'd be the laughing stock of XDA!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who am I?
What am I?
What are you?


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Who am I?
> What am I?
> What are you?

Click to collapse



42


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 21, 2012)

LOL, Sam Sung. Do you have a Samsung device? (On my phone, so can't see your sig if you have one)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 21, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> LOL, Sam Sung. Do you have a Samsung device? (On my phone, so can't see your sig if you have one)
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



...

Yes... two, in fact, so far. First was an S2. Then when I got the S3, my friends pointed out that I my first name is Sam, and that means Sam Sung going to a Samsung store.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 21, 2012)

sammy.sung.me.a.song said:


> ...
> 
> Yes... two, in fact, so far. First was an S2. Then when I got the S3, my friends pointed out that I my first name is Sam, and that means Sam Sung going to a Samsung store.

Click to collapse



So, what have you sung?


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So, what have you sung?

Click to collapse



Praises to my Lord and Saviour, the Great and Mighty Google and His Messiah Android.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 21, 2012)

I just found this buried in a box of random things.  It came with a wedding package my wife and I paid for in Vegas after renewing our vows, in 2003.  And it still works!






Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------

And this one I found of Eden (Spaghetti) in early 2006...she doesn't even look real.  She'll be 7 on Oct 1st.


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I just found this buried in a box of random things.  It came with a wedding package my wife and I paid for in Vegas after renewing our vows, in 2003.  And it still works!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



She's cute!

Guard your children's photos well. I only have photos from when I was a baby left. All others has been lost/destroyed/never taken in the first place.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 21, 2012)

sammy.sung.me.a.song said:


> She's cute!
> 
> Guard your children's photos well. I only have photos from when I was a baby left. All others has been lost/destroyed/never taken in the first place.

Click to collapse



Thank you!  I do photograph my kids a lot.  I do video as well.  In my profile, there's links to short films I have done.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hmmm...have you considered obtaining a copy of this software and looking for "security exploits" in it?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Yeah... have some fun with it... iykwim 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## trell959 (Sep 21, 2012)

Sup guys.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 21, 2012)

Good morning dudes and dudettes.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Good morning dudes and dudettes.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Sup skinny

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sup skinny
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



F***. I'm tired. So...tired.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> F***. I'm tired. So...tired.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I was like that yesterday, I am doing pretty well today  

TFIF!!!

Going to post in that thread now


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I was like that yesterday, I am doing pretty well today
> 
> TFIF!!!
> 
> Going to post in that thread now

Click to collapse



Thank Frieda It's Friday?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 21, 2012)

Baaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahaha
http://www.businessweek.com/news/20...ear-old-swiss-clock-design-rail-operator-says


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Thank Frieda It's Friday?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Sure 


Hey M_T_M


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sure
> 
> 
> Hey M_T_M

Click to collapse



'Sup homie? 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> 'Sup homie?
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



What is new bro?


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What is new bro?

Click to collapse



Having lunch whilst relaxing... and don't "bro"me, bro 
You?

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Having lunch whilst relaxing... and don't "bro"me, bro
> You?
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



Working and happy it is friday!!! 

Also Red Hot Chili Pepper Concert On Tuesday!! 

And since I can't bro you then

Whats up BRA?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2012)

Bump 

& sick david ! ;D


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Bump
> 
> & sick david ! ;D

Click to collapse



Hey max

How is your nexus 7?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey max
> 
> How is your nexus 7?

Click to collapse



Awesome  How's the note? xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awesome  How's the note? xD

Click to collapse



I like it a lot!! Love playing games on it. 

Everything runs perfect 

Just wish we had more development. But Its ok as long as I am rooted I am good


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I like it a lot!! Love playing games on it.
> 
> Everything runs perfect
> 
> Just wish we had more development. But Its ok as long as I am rooted I am good

Click to collapse



Any good games? I only play pinball and asphalt 

Also...Vodafone won't being having the Nokia 920


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Any good games? I only play pinball and asphalt
> 
> Also...Vodafone won't being having the Nokia 920

Click to collapse



Ya dude:

Get Major MAYHEM!!

Hands down one of the best games I ever played and its free and the in game add ons are unlockable for free!! 

Also agent dash is cool too, kinda like temple run but better graphics.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya dude:
> 
> Get Major MAYHEM!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome cheers  Shall download now :silly:


----------



## trell959 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey all 

I got my bmx bike back 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey all
> 
> I got my bmx bike back
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cool now go grind and take videos 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Sep 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Cool now go grind and take videos
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



When I get good again! It got stolen over a year ago! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> When I get good again! It got stolen over a year ago!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sucks about it being stolen 
But awesome  
& good luck 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 21, 2012)

Meh 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Meh
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Hem


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2012)

Ehm

What's up dex?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Meh
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



A "Don" that won't show up to his own thread...weird yet weird


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ehm
> 
> What's up dex?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Mhe

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2012)

Emh

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> A "Don" that won't show up to his own thread...weird yet weird

Click to collapse



A "Senior Moderator" that doesn't do any mod work... weird yet weird


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> A "Don" that won't show up to his own thread...weird yet weird

Click to collapse



I show up.. like a ninja 
Just because you don't see me doesn't mean I'm not here 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2012)

Meh
Mhe
Emh
Ehm
Hem
Hme



Also , playing mayhem its pretty cool xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Meh
> Mhe
> Emh
> Ehm
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya man especially on a tablet it is awesome


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2012)

Also.. what gun should I save for ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Also.. what gun should I save for ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I bought the UZI so far.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 21, 2012)

Co-co-co-combo braker!!! 

No more spamming mates :cyclops:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Co-co-co-combo braker!!!
> 
> No more spamming mates :cyclops:

Click to collapse



WTF!!! you deleted actual conversation posts 


Put the non meh's posts back NAO!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> WTF!!! you deleted actual conversation posts
> 
> 
> Put the non meh's posts back NAO!!

Click to collapse



done...quit yelling at me


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2012)

Theyre back !  

edit.. ahh you ninjad me 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Posts are now back  

WOW M_T_M doing real mod work


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Posts are now back
> 
> WOW M_T_M doing real mod work

Click to collapse



Lol xD  

Also awesome xD might save for p90 
& trell if you're still there.. bike pics ? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2012)

Trell did u get my XBOX live message?


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 21, 2012)

Elisabeeeeeeth


----------



## trell959 (Sep 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lol xD
> 
> Also awesome xD might save for p90
> & trell if you're still there.. bike pics ?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not home at the moment, but I will! 







BeerChameleon said:


> Trell did u get my XBOX live message?

Click to collapse



Yes BeerChameleon 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm not home at the moment, but I will!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 21, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Elisabeeeeeeth

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



You called me?:


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Bingo

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2012)

Bored David Is bored


----------



## trell959 (Sep 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Bored David Is bored

Click to collapse



Me too

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 21, 2012)

Bears 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Me too
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I should of brought my note 10.1 with me to work


----------



## trell959 (Sep 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I should of brought my note 10.1 with me to work

Click to collapse



How you liking it?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 21, 2012)

Anyone seen "The Strangers" here? I'm about 10 minutes in, but daaaaamn it's slow. It's supposed to be a horror movie. Any input?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey David, I heard you know what day it is. What day would that be exactly? 

LM, I have no idea because I've never seen it 
Not exactly the most help ever, but it's about right for me xD

Hey everyone 


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Bored David Is bored

Click to collapse



Clock out
Drive to Guero canelo
Buy 4 dogs with ingredients separate
Buy dry ice
Fed-Ex to me
No more boredom
???
PROFIT!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> How you liking it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No Complaints, Fast as hell, stylus is awesome and have root. Couldn't be happier 



M_T_M said:


> Clock out
> Drive to Guero canelo
> Buy 4 dogs with ingredients separate
> Buy dry ice
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe how about this instead:

Stay clocked in
Drive To Guero Canelo
Buy 4 dogs with ingredients separate
Don't buy dry ice
Eat them and post pics
???
Profit!!


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 21, 2012)

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1344155
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



Now I feel bad 

One of these days I will fedex you some, I promise. 

Then you will will owe me big time


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Now I feel bad
> 
> One of these days I will fedex you some, I promise.
> 
> Then you will will owe me big time

Click to collapse



Tell me how much they are 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Tell me how much they are
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



Well should I over night them? 

That might be more expensive for the shipping? What do you think the best way to ship them to keep them from going bad.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well should I over night them?
> 
> That might be more expensive for the shipping? What do you think the best way to ship them to keep them from going bad.

Click to collapse



Fed ex it stops taking packages around 8 p.m. Buy hot dogs around 7 p m and pack them with all the ingredients separate with dry ice and send them priority overnight

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Fed ex it stops taking packages around 8 p.m. Buy hot dogs around 7 p m and pack them with all the ingredients separate with dry ice and send them priority overnight
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



So you want me to order 4 dogs ask for all the ingredients for each one on the side. Separate the buns from the hot dogs, bag them separately stick some dry ice in there and send them. Hmm might be pricy. I wonder how much priority overnight is. Probaly spending about 10-15 bucks on the dogs,dry ice and packaging. I would like to say 30 bucks or so would cover it. But When I get a chance I will check pricing.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> So you want me to order 4 dogs ask for all the ingredients for each one on the side. Separate the buns from the hot dogs, bag them separately stick some dry ice in there and send them. Hmm might be pricy. I wonder how much priority overnight is. Probaly spending about 10-15 bucks on the dogs,dry ice and packaging. I would like to say 30 bucks or so would cover it. But When I get a chance I will check pricing.

Click to collapse



Second time you say that you troll...
I ain't playing neither 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Second time you say that you troll...
> I ain't playing neither
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



I am sorry like I said I will get them too you eventually, probaly before the end of 2012 

---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Second time you say that you troll...
> I ain't playing neither
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



.
.
.
.
.
.
.








.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.


JK you will see some sonoran dogs by the end of the year


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 21, 2012)

M_T_M why are you so fascinated with wieners?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 21, 2012)

Meh.
I'm sick.
Dammit.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> M_T_M why are you so fascinated with wieners?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



LOL


----------



## trell959 (Sep 22, 2012)

My girlfriend got the IPhone 5.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> My girlfriend got the IPhone 5.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dump her. Dump her now. No poontang that good.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dump her. Dump her now. No poontang that good.

Click to collapse



She said "So when are you getting yours?" LMAO

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> My girlfriend got the IPhone 5.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not worth it. Dump her.

Kidding, but if she start sounding like an iFanboy, dump her. Seriously.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> My girlfriend got the IPhone 5.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

Jase, what's different from chainfire's app and the app you wrote about? Just the one in portal works with Nikon? Is that it?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 22, 2012)

Ya know, we have this amazing view from my house, but one of the tradeoffs is there's a wedding venue at the bottom of the canyon we overlook.

Tonight, I'm hearing some of the worst music I've ever heard for a wedding.  I don't know most of the titles, but some of them actually sound like break up songs.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ya know, we have this amazing view from my house, but one of the tradeoffs is there's a wedding venue at the bottom of the canyon we overlook.
> 
> Tonight, I'm hearing some of the worst music I've ever heard for a wedding.  I don't know most of the titles, but some of them actually sound like break up songs.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



http://music.yahoo.com/programs/iheart/

I'm watching the Swedish House Mafia right now. Not sure you'd like it, but I'm sure it's better.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://music.yahoo.com/programs/iheart/
> 
> I'm watching the Swedish House Mafia right now. Not sure you'd like it, but I'm sure it's better.

Click to collapse



Sorry man, you lost me at "house".  Now, Swedish metal...now we're talking.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 22, 2012)

Sup guys 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sorry man, you lost me at "house".  Now, Swedish metal...now we're talking.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Oh hell yeah. Did I tell you about the first time I saw Opeth? It was kinda funny. And let me know another drummer who I didn't know about. Well their drummer hoped the wrong plane and ended up in another state, and his kit ended up in Canada. The drummer for Strapping Young Lad came out and played with them. He did an awesome job, and this being back in their harder than hard days, that was a big accomplishment to fill in for him.

---------- Post added at 01:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 AM ----------




trell959 said:


> Sup guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hard di......screw it you know it. Hey trell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh hell yeah. Did I tell you about the first time I saw Opeth? It was kinda funny. And let me know another drummer who I didn't know about. Well their drummer hoped the wrong plane and ended up in another state, and his kit ended up in Canada. The drummer for Strapping Young Lad came out and played with them. He did an awesome job, and this being back in their harder than hard days, that was a big accomplishment to fill in for him.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Screw this site, with the thanks limit.  Let me rant for a sec.

They should have rollover thanks.  Because there are days, weeks, and months when I don't use the site.  Of course, now I use every day, which is why I am ranting.  BUT, there will be times when I can't use the site for 3 days.  I'd sure as hell like to come back with 24 thanks I can distribute.  I think you get my point.


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Screw this site, with the thanks limit.  Let me rant for a sec.
> 
> They should have rollover thanks.  Because there are days, weeks, and months when I don't use the site.  Of course, now I use every day, which is why I am ranting.  BUT, there will be times when I can't use the site for 3 days.  I'd sure as hell like to come back with 24 thanks I can distribute.  I think you get my point.

Click to collapse



Yeah man, I feel ya. That's part of the reason I don't use the site much. Just so I can spank the thanks button. Only reason you didn't get a thanks for your rant is cause I'm playing a game on my phone and typing this out on the site.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah man, I feel ya. That's part of the reason I don't use the site much. Just so I can spank the thanks button. Only reason you didn't get a thanks for your rant is cause I'm playing a game on my phone and typing this out on the site.

Click to collapse



What game?


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What game?

Click to collapse



The one david mentioned earlier, Major Mayem

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.turner.asmajormayhem


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> The one david mentioned earlier, Major Mayem
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.turner.asmajormayhem

Click to collapse



I'll have to try it.:victory:


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'll have to try it.:victory:

Click to collapse



Pretty good time waster.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> My girlfriend got the IPhone 5.

Click to collapse



*shudder* Is she the mother of your child? If not, dump her. Quickly.


boborone said:


> Dump her. Dump her now. No poontang that good.

Click to collapse



^^This



trell959 said:


> She said "So when are you getting yours?" LMAO

Click to collapse



*Vomit*


LordManhattan said:


> Not worth it. Dump her.
> 
> Kidding, but if she start sounding like an iFanboy, dump her. Seriously.

Click to collapse



Be swift with dumping her. Be merciless and let the reason be clear.


boborone said:


> Jase, what's different from chainfire's app and the app you wrote about? Just the one in portal works with Nikon? Is that it?

Click to collapse



The app I referenced doesn't cost $8.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh, ok.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh, ok.

Click to collapse



Lol. That and it's still an alpha application so a lot of work needs to be done, but so far it's actually very nice.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lol. That and it's still an alpha application so a lot of work needs to be done, but so far it's actually very nice.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



That's cool that it's free. Have you used it? And hell chainfire's app isn't at version 1.0 yet, and he still charges 8 bucks for it? That's nuts.

---------- Post added at 02:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 AM ----------

bnaugthty get yo ass in here mofo


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> That's cool that it's free. Have you used it? And hell chainfire's app isn't at version 1.0 yet, and he still charges 8 bucks for it? That's nuts.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 AM ----------
> 
> bnaugthty get yo ass in here mofo

Click to collapse



aight mofo im up in here.....


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> aight mofo im up in here.....

Click to collapse



well welcome

wonderred why you havn't joined before now


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> That's cool that it's free. Have you used it? And hell chainfire's app isn't at version 1.0 yet, and he still charges 8 bucks for it? That's nuts.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 AM ----------
> 
> bnaugthty get yo ass in here mofo

Click to collapse



Nah, i havent used Chainfire's, that's a lot for an app.







BNaughty said:


> aight mofo im up in here.....

Click to collapse



???

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Nah, i havent used Chainfire's, that's a lot for an app.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I havn't cause I don't have a dslr of any kind. But yeah that's alot. Glad this dude is doing for free. If I had one I would def help out.

And he's no noob jase. I vouch.

---------- Post added at 02:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 AM ----------

He's been here since winmo days


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm trying walk skinny thru replacing just the glass on i777.... very hard


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> I havn't cause I don't have a dslr of any kind. But yeah that's alot. Glad this dude is doing for free. If I had one I would def help out.
> 
> And he's no noob jase. I vouch.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, no prob.


BNaughty said:


> I'm trying walk skinny thru replacing just the glass on i777.... very hard

Click to collapse



I bet.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 22, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I'm trying walk skinny thru replacing just the glass on i777.... very hard

Click to collapse



not really.  if it was very hard, it would'nt have shattered so easily.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> not really.  if it was very hard, it would'nt have shattered so easily.

Click to collapse



-_-

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> not really.  if it was very hard, it would'nt have shattered so easily.

Click to collapse



Dude they used different glass on the sgsii than the i. I used to open beer bottles with my captveate and have shattered two screens of the two. And they even admitted they used different glass. Gets scratched up easiley too. Way different stuff. But my touch pro used to take a beating. I put that thing trhough tow walls and dropped from a balcony. tough as nails that thing was.

brb

need a refill of whiskey

I love my girl, but her sobriety is cutting into my drinking.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 22, 2012)

task pissed me the f*ck off....  i gave that motherfuc*ker 110/20 internet...  and he slams me in a forum?!?!  fu(k u b1tch...


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> task pissed me the f*ck off....  i gave that motherfuc*ker 110/20 internet...  and he slams me in a forum?!?!  fu(k u b1tch...

Click to collapse



linky?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> linky?

Click to collapse



one sec...

---------- Post added at 03:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 AM ----------

Read from here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1574718&page=2392


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

Is 3:15 am too early to bring the speakers and sub out on the patio for some metal? Cause tha's t what I'm doing.  DV7 won't go loud enough and I'm raging fro some metal. Not a EDM night at all. I mean metal. Like Opeth, Down, Panmuthafackintera, metailica(fade to black), some good ole wooping someone's ass cause I feel like it and do something bout it bithch metal. Come at me bro tonight, the ****'s getting real, real loud. Fack this all. I'm blaring this crap.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 22, 2012)

im hungry...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 22, 2012)

BNaughty, you were a huge help tonight.  Thanks dude.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> BNaughty, you were a huge help tonight.  Thanks dude.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



well fix that sh!t tomorrow man...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 22, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> well fix that sh!t tomorrow man...

Click to collapse



Yessir!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 22, 2012)

hey this only for yall....

Pandora One

[email protected]
bf553553

Once u have it, respond, so i can remove that info...


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> one sec...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ahhh I wouldn't think much of it, didn't seem like a big deal. But I'm not connected like you two. I say take a bar and it'll be good. 

I found out last night that if you can't sleep and you take 12 benydryls, you start halucinating. It was like a mushroom trip, not heavy, but enough to confuse the fack outa some regular folk. Me, I went in stride with it. Not as heavy as acid, but tripping just the same. Crazy man, I tell you crazy. Makes me wnat to do some more. hahhahaha


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> ahhh I wouldn't think much of it, didn't seem like a big deal. But I'm not connected like you two. I say take a bar and it'll be good.
> 
> I found out last night that if you can't sleep and you take 12 benydryls, you start halucinating. It was like a mushroom trip, not heavy, but enough to confuse the fack outa some regular folk. Me, I went in stride with it. Not as heavy as acid, but tripping just the same. Crazy man, I tell you crazy. Makes me wnat to do some more. hahhahaha

Click to collapse



like dramamine?


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> hey this only for yall....
> 
> Pandora One
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure I understand. I like my account. I don't want your stations.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 22, 2012)

I just noticed I'm right under MTM on the special position list.  Wishful thinking on his part I bet.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Not sure I understand. I like my account. I don't want your stations.

Click to collapse



just check out my badass stations...

---------- Post added at 03:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 AM ----------




boborone said:


> ahhh I wouldn't think much of it, didn't seem like a big deal. But I'm not connected like you two. I say take a bar and it'll be good.
> 
> I found out last night that if you can't sleep and you take 12 benydryls, you start halucinating. It was like a mushroom trip, not heavy, but enough to confuse the fack outa some regular folk. Me, I went in stride with it. Not as heavy as acid, but tripping just the same. Crazy man, I tell you crazy. Makes me wnat to do some more. hahhahaha

Click to collapse



so 12?


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> like dramamine?

Click to collapse



Kinda but more wavy. Like I couldn't tell if my girls eyes where open or shut. thought she was making faces at me while she was sleeping. The covers were moving and swaying all around. Sht was moving around like crazy. Remember the part of Vice City where he got all f'd up and you had to drive. Kinda like that, but more localized.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Kinda but more wavy. Like I couldn't tell if my girls eyes where open or shut. thought she was making faces at me while she was sleeping. The covers were moving and swaying all around. Sht was moving around like crazy. Remember the part of Vice City where he got all f'd up and you had to drive. Kinda like that, but more localized.

Click to collapse



12 right?


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> just check out my badass stations...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah, but after an hour an a half you get real dizzy and hard to fight nausea, so maybe dayquil or sudafed will counteract it


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> yeah, but after an hour an a half you get real dizzy and hard to fight nausea, so maybe dayquil or sudafed will counteract it

Click to collapse



BRB...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 22, 2012)

Addicts will be addicts.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow comp just crashed.


And 8 is what I started with. Still couldn't sleep. Took 4 more.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Wow comp just crashed.
> View attachment 1345090
> And 8 is what I started with. Still couldn't sleep. Took 4 more.

Click to collapse



Vertical crash.  Even worse.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Addicts will be addicts.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Not an addict. I don't go to meetings.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Not an addict. I don't go to meetings.

Click to collapse



Oh you.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

I have a big problem with not sleeping. I can days with no sleep. About 4 nights, no drugs, is what I normally run. But if I really want to sleep, I will take anything in stupid amounts to make it happen.

My cousin had the same problem. He OD'd on ghb trying to sleep. Just drank the bottle and ended up in a major comma course of it. Went a week and then they induced a comma cause his body didn't handle waking up right. Don't need dope to stay awake, I got that natural annoyance in me.

---------- Post added at 03:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 AM ----------

Hell I even started a thread called uan, up all night crew for those who are awake at night. I just don't sleep. And when I do sleep, it can be for 24 hrs or more. Just some weird sht man.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> I have a big problem with not sleeping. I can days with no sleep. About 4 nights, no drugs, is what I normally run. But if I really want to sleep, I will take anything in stupid amounts to make it happen.
> 
> My cousin had the same problem. He OD'd on ghb trying to sleep. Just drank the bottle and ended up in a major comma course of it. Went a week and then they induced a comma cause his body didn't handle waking up right. Don't need dope to stay awake, I got that natural annoyance in me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Call me crazy, but I worry for you sometimes.  I mean, I know how I am and how much I abuse myself, but somehow, it takes a bit of realism out of what I do to worry about someone else.  Does that make sense?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

Anybody else notice the therad title change? I just did.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 22, 2012)

I just ate 12 benadryls...   vidoes uploading,,,


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 22, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I just ate 12 benadryls...   vidoes uploading,,,

Click to collapse



You're not supposed to die tonight.  You're supposed to help me tomorrow.  Good luck.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Call me crazy, but I worry for you sometimes.  I mean, I know how I am and how much I abuse myself, but somehow, it takes a bit of realism out of what I do to worry about someone else.  Does that make sense?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Thanks man. I think I know what you mean, but not sure. I'll take a pic of my drawer of things to sleep to. Hell my mom gave me her cancer med (thank you colorado, [TEXAS Y U NO LEGALIZE FOR CANCER]) just so I could chill out and sleep. I do know one thing, it jacks up your memory big time. If I don't write it down, it didn't happen. I'm like that guy from ....fck I can't remember, he had to write everyting and take pictures, the movie went backwards. Had no memory of things. Combine that with fight club where you wake up in places , more like come to, and you don't know how you got there or what's going on. 

I just don't sleep. Part of the reason I drink so heavy and take the sht I do.

---------- Post added at 03:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You're not supposed to die tonight.  You're supposed to help me tomorrow.  Good luck.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Ahhhhh no death, just weird crazy sights and sleep. Maybe sleep. Hell also just remebered, I took about 8 or so meletonin last night too. But that puts you to sleep. So don't take that naughty. I finally got to sleep at about 6 and woke up at 8. It's now 4 and not tired at all. Just drunk. and sobering up from that too.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 22, 2012)

EATING 12 BENADRYL

http://db.tt/TJ2Q2A8Y


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Thanks man. I think I know what you mean, but not sure. I'll take a pic of my drawer of things to sleep to. Hell my mom gave me her cancer med (thank you colorado, [TEXAS Y U NO LEGALIZE FOR CANCER]) just so I could chill out and sleep. I do know one thing, it jacks up your memory big time. If I don't write it down, it didn't happen. I'm like that guy from ....fck I can't remember, he had to write everyting and take pictures, the movie went backwards. Had no memory of things. Combine that with fight club where you wake up in places , more like come to, and you don't know how you got there or what's going on.
> 
> I just don't sleep. Part of the reason I drink so heavy and take the sht I do.

Click to collapse



I'll hold off on confessions for now.  I'll address my issue another time.  Bedtime for bonzo for now though.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Anybody else notice the therad title change? I just did.

Click to collapse



It's been changed for a few days.


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 22, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> EATING 12 BENADRYL
> 
> http://db.tt/TJ2Q2A8Y

Click to collapse




I did it.... video proof...


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> EATING 12 BENADRYL
> 
> http://db.tt/TJ2Q2A8Y

Click to collapse



Dude you're like the first person to say my name right.

---------- Post added at 04:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'll hold off on confessions for now.  I'll address my issue another time.  Bedtime for bonzo for now though.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



OK pm if you want. Till the morrow, night man. See ya later.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude you're like the first person to say my name right.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



See what i do is represent properly...  my fellas...  feel me?

---------- Post added at 04:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 AM ----------

Skinny.. TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> See what i do is represent properly...  my fellas...  feel me?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 AM ----------
> 
> Skinny.. TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



I feel ya

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1162238


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> I feel ya
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1162238

Click to collapse



maybe ill have a name sometime...


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> maybe ill have a name sometime...

Click to collapse



name...........

BwhoIwannaB


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 22, 2012)

Slow LTE is slow tonight. 




Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Slow LTE is slow tonight.
> 
> View attachment 1345163
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Looks like Sprint's 4G to me. Actually that's a good speed for me on their network.

---------- Post added at 05:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 AM ----------






For skinny. Doesn't showcase any of his skills at all, but that's the guy who filled in. 

For trell and watt, lyrics:


(Fck it!)

(There's no external way to tell when a woman is ready to recieve)

MARCH!!!

LOVE... is a way of feeling
LOVE is a way of feeling less alone
So what's all the fuss about?!?

"FCK IT"

LOVE: the paradox of needing
OH LOVE,
MAKE WAY FOR BREEDING

GIVE IT TO ME! GIVE IT TO ME!
FCK YOU AND YOUR TALK OF LOVE!
I know what I stand for; I STAND FOR ME!!!

I'll wait for the night to come
So far, suicide at home
For I'm not the man you know
This love it's about control

OH WHAT A FEELING!!!!!
OH WHAT A FEEDING!!!!!
Know the chosen ones ARE HERE!
ALL HAIL!!! ...****

(FCK IT!)
I'll wait for the night to come
So far, suicide at home
For I'm not the man you know...
This love, IS ABOUT CONTROL

YOU FCKERS!

ALL IN THE NAME OF LOVE
ALL IN THE NAME OF LOVE
ALL IN THE NAME OF LOVE



man that needed some editing


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm not buffering. I'm just standing still!


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

And this is how it ends






And you neglected I called you out
don't please
I said we're stronger than this now
You resurrected mistakes
years past it seemed
And they exist to still haunt you

And still you feel like the loneliness
Is better replaced by this
I don't believe it this way
And I can see the fear in your eyes
I've seen it materialize
Growing stronger each day

I could see it as you turned to stone
Still clearly I can hear you say
Don't leave, don't give up on me
Two weeks and you ran away
I remember don't lie to me
You couldn't see that it was not that way
Swear I never gave up on you

I wanted nothing but for that trust again
And brick by brick you would take it
You feared of phantoms and none exist but you
You still saw fit to destroy it

And still you feel like the loneliness
Is better replaced by this
I don't believe it this way
And I can see the fear in your eyes
I've seen it materialize
Growing stronger each day

I could see it as you turned to stone
Still clearly I can hear you say
Don't leave don't give up on me
Two weeks and you ran away
I remember don't lie to me
You couldn't see that it was not that way
Swear I never gave up on you

And you neglected I called you out don't please
I said we're stronger than this now
You feared of phantoms and none exist but you
You still saw fit to destroy it

And I can see the fear in your eyes
I've seen it materialize
Growing stronger each day

I could see it as you turned to stone
Still clearly I can hear you say
Don't leave don't give up on me
Two weeks you ran away

I could see it as you turned to stone
Still clearly I can hear you say
Don't leave don't give up on me
Two weeks and you ran away
I remember don't lie to me
You couldn't see that it was not that way
Swear I never gave up on you

---------- Post added at 05:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> I'm not buffering. I'm just standing still!

Click to collapse



I don't get it. Closest I'm coming to is those are stripper names......

---------- Post added at 05:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 AM ----------

Call me cynical, but...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> I don't get it. Closest I'm coming to is those are stripper names......

Click to collapse



Bella is a character in those Twilight vampire films, and this is Kesha.
More of a UK thing I guess 


I'm not buffering. I'm just standing still!


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Bella is a character in those Twilight vampire films, and this is Kesha.
> More of a UK thing I guess
> 
> 
> I'm not buffering. I'm just standing still!

Click to collapse



Oh makes sense now I guess. I was thinking of some of strippers I used to party with.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Sep 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> ...this is Kesha...

Click to collapse



Kill it! Kill it with fire!


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Kill it! Kill it with fire!

Click to collapse



idk, I'd test if she spit or not........just saying.......you can't get pregnant in your mouth......just saying.......


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh makes sense now I guess. I was thinking of some of strippers I used to party with.

Click to collapse



Would've been weird if I'd known that anyway 


I'm not buffering. I'm just standing still!


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Would've been weird if I'd known that anyway
> 
> 
> I'm not buffering. I'm just standing still!

Click to collapse



Awesome times. 18 - 22 yr old kid, making over $20 an hour. Had no clue what to spend it on. So it went to strippers and candy. Partying like there was no tomorrow. Suprised there is one now. Not sure how I lived. I did almost die twice. Once a bud gave my naked ass cpr and brought me back.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Awesome times. 18 - 22 yr old kid, making over $20 an hour. Had no clue what to spend it on. So it went to strippers and candy. Partying like there was no tomorrow. Suprised there is one now. Not sure how I lived. I did almost die twice. Once a bud gave my naked ass cpr and brought me back.

Click to collapse



Hey, I'm only 13 and every time I try to buy strippers they kick me out. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hey, I'm only 13 and every time I try to buy strippers they kick me out.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Quit using your fake ID. Use the one that says you're 27


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Awesome times. 18 - 22 yr old kid, making over $20 an hour. Had no clue what to spend it on. So it went to strippers and candy. Partying like there was no tomorrow. Suprised there is one now. Not sure how I lived. I did almost die twice. Once a bud gave my naked ass cpr and brought me back.

Click to collapse



It's mad how almost dying can change ones outlook on things though.
From 15 through till 17 I was living that party lifestyle. Well, it wasn't even a party, if was just me getting pissed every day and not to a normal extent either.
I mentioned it in the confessions thread ages ago and people in there said it wasn't possible to drink as much as I was, but believe me it was. Even doctors told me I shouldn't have been able to drink so much, because it shouldn't have been possible.
Since then, I know just to drink whenever I feel like it but never go too far with it.
Madness.


I'm not buffering. I'm just standing still!


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 22, 2012)

Cough...sneeze...sneeze....Cough....Cough....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cough...sneeze...sneeze....Cough....Cough....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You got the bird flu........not good


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> You got the bird flu........not good

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks for the prayers. I'll keep you in mine so you get over the (insert any other animal but bird, maybe swine or bat) flu you have


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Thanks for the prayers. I'll keep you in mine so you get over the (insert any other animal but bird, maybe swine or bat) flu you have

Click to collapse



Why does it have to be some wacky animal flu.
Why can't I just have a regular HUMAN cold???
:what::what::what::what::what::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 22, 2012)

Horse flu?
I probably shouldn't say any more than that 


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why does it have to be some wacky animal flu.
> Why can't I just have a regular HUMAN cold???
> :what::what::what::what::what::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



They don't have those anymore. It's all west Nile virus down here. England has mad cow. West coast has swine flu. Idk why we don't have regular colds anymore :banghead::what:


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> They don't have those anymore. It's all west Nile virus down here. England has mad cow. West coast has swine flu. Idk why we don't have regular colds anymore :banghead::what:

Click to collapse



I have a regular cold. I don't get wacky crap like you people do. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 22, 2012)

I hate being the only tech savy person in my house. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I hate being the only tech savy person in my house.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I feel you.

I was at my mother in law's house last night hooking up her TV.  3 cables, and she couldn't figure it out.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> And this is how it ends

Click to collapse



That's really good, checking out the rest of their music, pretty sweet, thanks.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I feel you.
> 
> I was at my mother in law's house last night hooking up her TV.  3 cables, and she couldn't figure it out.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Last night, I upgraded my moms IPhone to ios 6. This morning, she woke me up saying I broke her IPhone because her screen was unresponsive. So I proceeded to magically clean the screen and wow! It works like new! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Last night, I upgraded my moms IPhone to ios 6. This morning, she woke me up saying I broke her IPhone because her screen was unresponsive. So I proceeded to magically clean the screen and wow! It works like new!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I sheep man

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I hate being the only tech savy person in my house.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This. And there's only two people in my house. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I just noticed I'm right under MTM on the special position list.  Wishful thinking on his part I bet.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Wut I do? 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Sep 22, 2012)

Haven't posted in a couple days
Reason for is in confessions thread lol
But I'm back now
and I'm on a mission to get my life straight after a chaotic summer of total debauchery


----------



## trell959 (Sep 22, 2012)

huggs said:


> Haven't posted in a couple days
> Reason for is in confessions thread lol
> But I'm back now
> and I'm on a mission to get my life straight after a chaotic summer of total debauchery

Click to collapse



Hey 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Sep 22, 2012)

I punched my widescreen monitor in a drunken fit of rage the night before last
Now I'm on my old monitor that my ex-gf's kids stabbed up with scissors :crying:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 22, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Wut I do?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



It was a homo joke.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 22, 2012)

What's up ladys?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It was a homo joke.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Ah....carry on then 
No homo

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 22, 2012)

This thread just died for the 8797th time


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 22, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> This thread just died for the 8797th time

Click to collapse



Don't you dare blame me!! I'll cut you, I'll cut you up so bad that you wish I hadn't cut you up so bad!!! 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 22, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Don't you dare blame me!! I'll cut you, I'll cut you up so bad that you wish I hadn't cut you up so bad!!!
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



Roberto? Is that you?


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 22, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Roberto? Is that you?

Click to collapse



Maybe...ju uants 2 nou? 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 22, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What's up ladys?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sup LM.  Not much.  Meatball fell asleep.






Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sup LM.  Not much.  Meatball fell asleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all, fuuu for uploading the world's biggest image, and two, awwww that is just too cute! First time she's done tequila shots?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 22, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> First of all, fuuu for uploading the world's biggest image, and two, awwww that is just too cute! First time she's done tequila shots?

Click to collapse



Jello shots.  She's just a kid, man.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Jello shots.  She's just a kid, man.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Lightweight eh?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sup LM.  Not much.  Meatball fell asleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cute little girl is cute....and apparently.....tired. 
Snowflake approves of naps on the living room floor.
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 22, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Lightweight eh?

Click to collapse



Unlike her dad.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 22, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 22, 2012)

You gonna get that digi done skinny?


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 22, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> You gonna get that digi done skinny?

Click to collapse



Nope

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------

Seriously? It's dead here... SONS, I AM DISAPPOINT.. (AND GIRL)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 22, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Nope
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------
> 
> Seriously? It's dead here... SONS, I AM DISAPPOINT.. (AND GIRL)

Click to collapse



Stop killing it then 


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Nope
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------
> 
> Seriously? It's dead here... SONS, I AM DISAPPOINT.. (AND GIRL)

Click to collapse



And LM kills it again.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 22, 2012)

Again, i'm not killing it. I always get the last word since i'm BOSS.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 22, 2012)

F*** . I forgot that it's my moms birthday tomorrow.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 22, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Again, i'm killing it.

Click to collapse



Mhmm...


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Mhmm...
> 
> 
> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse



Nice try junior!

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> F*** . I forgot that it's my moms birthday tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Give her your GF's iPhone..


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2012)

sup riches


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> sup riches

Click to collapse



Zup Yoga


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Zup Yoga

Click to collapse



Yoga pants everywhere today at the mall


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Yoga pants everywhere today at the mall

Click to collapse



Pics?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Pics?

Click to collapse



Didn't take any


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Didn't take any

Click to collapse



Shame on you


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Didn't take any

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Yoga pants everywhere today at the mall

Click to collapse



Then woke up and foreveralone was foreveralone 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 22, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Then woke up and foreveralone was foreveralone
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Then woke up and foreveralone was foreveralone
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



Nah I'm still asleep, gtfo of my dream!


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Nah I'm still asleep, gtfo of my dream!

Click to collapse



Is that Carrot Top!!?? Man...you dream some weird stuff  Nothingtodohere.jpg

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Is that Carrot Top!!?? Man...you dream some weird stuff  Nothingtodohere.jpg
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



No it's a banana suit, look again


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> No it's a banana suit, look again

Click to collapse



Twitch!!?? 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Twitch!!??
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



maybe


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Nah I'm still asleep, gtfo of my dream!

Click to collapse



Inception. When you wake up, you'll be in love with Justin Bieber. You're very welcome!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Inception. When you wake up, you'll be in love with Justin Bieber. You're very welcome!

Click to collapse



JB is sensational, awesome, artist, inspirational and has a very good voice, why do you hate him that much?


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> JB is sensational, awesome, artist, inspirational and has a very good voice, why do you hate him that much?

Click to collapse



Because he sucks and your trolling is too obvious.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 23, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> You gonna get that digi done skinny?

Click to collapse



Not til later.  I'm still in the process of unpacking after moving.  Sucks.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> JB is sensational, awesome, artist, inspirational and has a very good voice, why do you hate him that much?

Click to collapse



I agree with this troll....JB FTW!!!

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 23, 2012)

Bazinga.

I'm not buffering. I'm just standing still!


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 23, 2012)

And there goes 44k.

---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> I'm not buffering. I'm just standing still!

Click to collapse



Knew you would take it.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 23, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> And there goes 44k.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And me 


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Because he sucks and your trolling is too obvious.

Click to collapse











TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not til later.  I'm still in the process of unpacking after moving.  Sucks.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



hey skinny, how's the new house?


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Bazinga.
> 
> I'm not buffering. I'm just standing still!

Click to collapse



How's that bronze medal taste?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2012)

A new rom update is released




Now I have to boot back to Windows

Also windows phone 7.8 baby.. not that you care


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 23, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> How's that bronze medal taste?

Click to collapse



Not very nice. It made one of my teeth fall out 


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> A new rom update is released
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We don't 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> A new rom update is released
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What are you talking about? Windows ROM? Boot back to Windows? I'm confused as ****.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> We don't
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



I thought so 



LordManhattan said:


> What are you talking about? Windows ROM? Boot back to Windows? I'm confused as ****.

Click to collapse



Windows phone only updates roms through an update utility that runs on Windows.. Just like windows mobile



..
My computer just rebooted from ubuntu to windows in less than 2 minutes. pretty good for a netbook


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I thought so
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wine?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 23, 2012)

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Windows phone only updates roms through an update utility that runs on Windows.. Just like windows mobile

Click to collapse



So it's still the same as the WM6 days? I feel sorry for you guys   (trolololl)


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Wine?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Never tried it, I don't want to end up with a bricked device


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Never tried it, I don't want to end up with a bricked device

Click to collapse



You've done it before without wine...I can only imagine with 
Trololololololpix
HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Never tried it, I don't want to end up with a bricked device

Click to collapse



So.. are you getting a new W8 device?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hey skinny, how's the new house?

Click to collapse



Freakin sweet!  Just a ton of work.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2012)

*..*



LordManhattan said:


> So.. are you getting a new W8 device?

Click to collapse



I don't think so, if I'm getting a new device it's going to be Android, I learned the hard way...
My brother's company gave him an HTC One X and it's awesome.

I'm loving the new tiles


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 23, 2012)

Evening meh.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 23, 2012)

Really have to pee meh 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 23, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The internals are the same as the old earpods 

hey sis, how's it going?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> The internals are the same as the old earpods
> 
> hey sis, how's it going?

Click to collapse



It's okay. I'm sick...otherwise okay. How are you?
Also this....
(Yes, I'm back on TW... I want my copy of the avengers movie from Samsung's media hub on September 25th.....courtesy of T-Mobile.)


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's okay. I'm sick...otherwise okay. How are you?
> Also this....
> (Yes, I'm back on TW... I want my copy of the avengers movie from Samsung's media hub on September 25th.....courtesy of T-Mobile.)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm fine I guess

What's wrong with you?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I'm fine I guess
> 
> What's wrong with you?

Click to collapse



I have a sore throat, fever, cold, and all the crap that goes with it.... 
At least I haz soup. 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have a sore throat, fever, cold, and all the crap that goes with it....
> At least I haz soup.
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Unlucky 
Get well soon


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have a sore throat, fever, cold, and all the crap that goes with it....
> At least I haz soup.
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Y u no feel good? First day of fall get you down?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have a sore throat, fever, cold, and all the crap that goes with it....
> At least I haz soup.
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



As us San Diego folk say, es no bueno.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> As us San Diego folk say, es no bueno.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



That's funny, we say the same thing


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> That's funny, we say the same thing

Click to collapse



You also said I had bird flu. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 PM ----------




watt9493 said:


> Y u no feel good? First day of fall get you down?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse




Hey
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You also said I had bird flu.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You gots the birds, you gots the flu, I just put the two together


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> You gots the birds, you gots the flu, I just put the two together

Click to collapse



so original. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> You gots the birds, you gots the flu, I just put the two together

Click to collapse



Good thing I'm here, I've got the rim shots covered.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 23, 2012)

Bird flu comes from chickens. 
The only disease my birds could give me would be psittacosis, and they've been tested for that. It's mandatory. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 23, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 23, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wow, that is a serious tool for a serious crazy person.


----------



## boborone (Sep 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wow, that is a serious tool for a serious crazy person.

Click to collapse



Japanese zombie defense


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Japanese zombie defense

Click to collapse



Exactly.  Japanese zombies, by all indications,_ should_ be smarter than our zombies.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 23, 2012)

Tomorrow is another day to feel sick and cough on Sparky.  G'night

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Tomorrow is another day to feel sick and cough on Sparky.  G'night
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Night bd.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Tomorrow is another day to feel sick and cough on Sparky.  G'night
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Please get better.  Your "Meh" just doesn't sound like you when you're not well.  G'nite.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 23, 2012)

Night fellers and fellerina 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Night fellers and fellerina
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hasta la pasta

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Night fellers and fellerina
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cya bud

---------- Post added at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hasta la pasta
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Spaghetti going to bed?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Cya bud
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rim shot.  Damn, I'm busy tonight.:cyclops:


----------



## trell959 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey guys. I haven't been posting here too often.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey guys. I haven't been posting here too often.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Girlfriend? Staying busy? Understandable man.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 23, 2012)

f*ckin sh!t putting ICS on a thunderbolt over teamviewer sucks a$$....


----------



## boborone (Sep 23, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> f*ckin sh!t putting ICS on a thunderbolt over teamviewer sucks a$$....

Click to collapse



Heh. I don't mess with HTC.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Heh. I don't mess with HTC.

Click to collapse



fukcin revolutionary didnt flash the recovery properly, and it was stuck on bootscreen...  had to fastboot flash the recovery on....  then the rom d/l was corrupt...  im like fukc this phone!!!!!!   lol...  shes on ICS now and happy...  i should charge money for remote hacking...  anything someone else can do, so can i do...  having steps helps too lol


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 23, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> fukcin revolutionary didnt flash the recovery properly, and it was stuck on bootscreen...  had to fastboot flash the recovery on....  then the rom d/l was corrupt...  im like fukc this phone!!!!!!   lol...  shes on ICS now and happy...  i should charge money for remote hacking...  anything someone else can do, so can i do...  having steps helps too lol

Click to collapse



This frustration you're expressing, it's natural. I know the transition from iSheep to proficient Android user can sometimes strain the mind, but you should be confident in your capabilities.

Just remember, that the Linus Torvald's Institute for the Mentally Inept is here for you and your family through these strenuous times. In fact, we recommend a good Nexus device for your next transition, unless your name is David.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> This frustration you're expressing, it's natural. I know the transition from iSheep to proficient Android user can sometimes strain the mind, but you should be confident in your capabilities.
> 
> Just remember, that the Linus Torvald's Institute for the Mentally Inept is here for you and your family through these strenuous times. In fact, we recommend a good Nexus device for your next transition, unless your name is David.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



LOL  umm...  I've never owned an ish!t before...  and have been hacking phones since 05...


----------



## boborone (Sep 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> In fact, we recommend a good Nexus device for your next transition, unless your name is David.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Trolololololulz hahahaha

---------- Post added at 05:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 AM ----------

Is it just me who finds the whole hboot, fastboot, son/off and other jargon of HTC a lil daunting? I mean Samsung and LG are so easy to mod to me.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Trolololololulz hahahaha
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 AM ----------
> 
> Is it just me who finds the whole hboot, fastboot, son/off and other jargon of HTC a lil daunting? I mean Samsung and LG are so easy to mod to me.

Click to collapse



Its not just you... I'll do an HTC but I always tell em be prepared for a lot of steps...  and doing it over team viewer constantly losing connection sucks ass... I had to install everything... java JDK android sdk and drivers...  downloads kept coming in corrupt... it sucked...

I much prefer Samsung...  had my 10.1 done in less than 10 mins... and my gs3 in like 5 mins...

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 23, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Its not just you... I'll do an HTC but I always tell em be prepared for a lot of steps...  and doing it over team viewer constantly losing connection sucks ass... I had to install everything... java JDK android sdk and drivers...  downloads kept coming in corrupt... it sucked...
> 
> I much prefer Samsung...  had my 10.1 done in less than 10 mins... and my gs3 in like 5 mins...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hell yeah man. I mean sitting with your device plugged in while it works for 45 mins to root is crazy. I don't get how evo people did it.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hell yeah man. I mean sitting with your device plugged in while it works for 45 mins to root is crazy. I don't get how evo people did it.

Click to collapse



I did a couple evo 4g at work... I used to bring my laptop up there and mess with coworkers phones while taking calls... id constantly forget what the customer was saying cause I was busy puttin a ROM on something... it was fun though... made the day go by...

Sunt from ma fone...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 23, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I much prefer Samsung...  had my 10.1 done in less than 10 mins... and my gs3 in like 5 mins...

Click to collapse



Pft...that's a long time, my Galaxy Nexus was bootloader unlocked in less than 30 seconds. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 23, 2012)

I've created a couple of users on my phone from using the terminal emulator but I don't know the commands for deleting the users.
I tried looking round but I'm only getting results for the generic commands like changing the system path etc.
Anyone got any idea of the commands I need?


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I've created a couple of users on my phone from using the terminal emulator but I don't know the commands for deleting the users.
> I tried looking round but I'm only getting results for the generic commands like changing the system path etc.
> Anyone got any idea of the commands I need?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



rm -r /system



















        If you fall for this, you deserved it.
    


Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hell yeah man. I mean sitting with your device plugged in while it works for 45 mins to root is crazy. I don't get how evo people did it.

Click to collapse



Y U NO LIKE our methods? They are just a bit time consuming if you are a n00b and it needs some brain power. But its not really that hard....


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Y U NO LIKE our methods? They are just a bit time consuming if you are a n00b and it needs some brain power. But its not really that hard....

Click to collapse



It really isn't that bad, as long as you know how to read (many noobs have lost this knowledge).

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 23, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> It really isn't that bad, as long as you know how to read (many noobs have lost this knowledge).
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well, we iron out everything and write proper directions. if they cant follow, its their problem. #RTFM


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 23, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> If you fall for this, you deserved it.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haha loved that 


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Haha loved that
> 
> 
> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse


http://linux.die.net/man/8/userdel


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Trolololololulz hahahaha
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 AM ----------
> 
> Is it just me who finds the whole hboot, fastboot, son/off and other jargon of HTC a lil daunting? I mean Samsung and LG are so easy to mod to me.

Click to collapse



I prefer fastboot over Odin. Call me crazy. (I'm sure you already do anyway  )
S-on is a pain in the a$$ only because you have to flash the boot image via a pc, otherwise....meh it's not as terrible as everyone would have you believe. (Of course I prefer s-off, if for nothing else than the principle of "it's my device, let me use it/abuse it how I want" )
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I prefer fastboot over Odin. Call me crazy. (I'm sure you already do anyway  )
> S-on is a pain in the a$$ only because you have to flash the boot image via a pc, otherwise....meh it's not as terrible as everyone would have you believe. (Of course I prefer s-off, if for nothing else than the principle of "it's my device, let me use it/abuse it how I want" )
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Agreed, I don't really like Odin. S-OFF is possible for most HTC devices, so why bother using their unlock? Only thing I don't like about HTC is Sense, but that's easily changed.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 23, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Agreed, I don't really like Odin. S-OFF is possible for most HTC devices, so why bother using their unlock? Only thing I don't like about HTC is Sense, but that's easily changed.

Click to collapse



The One X (not the XL from AT&T) doesn't have s-off yet....and it probably won't for...... a long time.
I like Sense. It's purdy. 
Also, hi.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The One X (not the XL from AT&T) doesn't have s-off yet....and it probably won't for...... a long time.
> I like Sense. It's purdy.
> Also, hi.
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ah, didn't know that. They keep fixing S-OFF methods for my phone, so we just temp root and downgrade and use Revolutionary lol. Sense is getting better, I don't mind Sense 4 as much as 3.6, still think it's just a little bloated though. And hi, how's Snowflake doing?


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 23, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Ah, didn't know that. They keep fixing S-OFF methods for my phone, so we just temp root and downgrade and use Revolutionary lol. Sense is getting better, I don't mind Sense 4 as much as 3.6, still think it's just a little bloated though. And hi, how's Snowflake doing?

Click to collapse



Wazzup peeps? 
Prototype, the downgrade business has been around for a loong time. My version included bricking in purpose 

How's life BD?

Sorry guys I don't hang out here much, but I've been busy with exams .. 
(Proof in pic ) 



Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 23, 2012)

My brain feels like a potato. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 23, 2012)

So should I upgrade to the Gnex now or wait until the next Nexus phone is released? Will be released soonish?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 23, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Ah, didn't know that. They keep fixing S-OFF methods for my phone, so we just temp root and downgrade and use Revolutionary lol. Sense is getting better, I don't mind Sense 4 as much as 3.6, still think it's just a little bloated though. And hi, how's Snowflake doing?

Click to collapse



She's doing better. Thanks for asking. She still has no balance and is wobbly but she can climb the cage bars now. (That's a big deal to a bird)








dexter93 said:


> Wazzup peeps?
> Prototype, the downgrade business has been around for a loong time. My version included bricking in purpose
> 
> How's life BD?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm okay Dex. A little sick, but okay. How are you?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> So should I upgrade to the Gnex now or wait until the next Nexus phone is released? Will be released soonish?

Click to collapse



I'd wait. It should be released soon(ish)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'd wait. It should be released soon(ish)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Probably a good idea, how much did the one that's out now cost at first with a contract? Won't be able to get it if it's too much.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 23, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> So should I upgrade to the Gnex now or wait until the next Nexus phone is released? Will be released soonish?

Click to collapse



Definitely wait. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 23, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> So should I upgrade to the Gnex now or wait until the next Nexus phone is released? Will be released soonish?

Click to collapse



I'd get the gnex now. Its a great phone. I really don't need anymore out of a phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'd get the gnex now. Its a great phone. I really don't need anymore out of a phone
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



The hardware is Meh. 
Seriously.
He should wait. It should be out in a month or three.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------

Also....it's Snuffy's birthday today. He's four. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The hardware is Meh.
> Seriously.
> He should wait. It should be out in a month or three.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's what I was thinking, it is almost a year old and we're due for a new one soon, I just hope it isn't too expensive.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The hardware is Meh.
> Seriously.
> He should wait. It should be out in a month or three.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please explain how the hardware is meh. Omap instead of exynos? No mali GPU? even though its not the best product Samsung has put out as far as radios go, it still goes head to head with every locked down pos and wins in my book.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 23, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> That's what I was thinking, it is almost a year old and we're due for a new one soon, I just hope it isn't too expensive.

Click to collapse



You can probably get it on contact at best buy. Since the nexus s (I'm taking about T-Mobile here, if Verizon and Sprint (maybe AT&T?) carry it again you can buy it from them directly) you can get Nexii devices with a carrier discount from best buy and maybe radio shack (ugh.)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 23, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'd get the gnex now. Its a great phone. I really don't need anymore out of a phone
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2012)

I finally figured out how to use my laptop as a media server, and now I can use HTC connected media app to control Windows Media Player 

hey all


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I finally figured out how to use my laptop as a media server, and now I can use HTC connected media app to control Windows Media Player
> 
> hey all

Click to collapse



Yaaaaaay!
Hi.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I finally figured out how to use my laptop as a media server, and now I can use HTC connected media app to control Windows Media Player
> 
> hey all

Click to collapse



Would be cool if WMP didn't suck.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 23, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Would be cool if WMP didn't suck.

Click to collapse



He doesn't have WM. He has WP7. :beer:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He doesn't have WM. He has WP7. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



WMP=Windows Media Player, which sucks.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yaaaaaay!
> Hi.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



hoy 



prototype7 said:


> Would be cool if WMP didn't suck.

Click to collapse



I don't know how it sucks, it's a pretty good player, does what I want.


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I don't know how it sucks, it's a pretty good player, does what I want.

Click to collapse



It's slow, takes forever to load up and always freezes on me.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 23, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> WMP=Windows Media Player, which sucks.

Click to collapse



Meh. I don't really use it....so I can't really comment. 
If I listen to music on my PC (which I rarely do) I use Google music. Mostly I stream music to my stereo receiver via bluetooth from one of my phones....which all have Google Music (and some locally stored songs)....

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hoy
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how it sucks, it's a pretty good player, does what I want.

Click to collapse



well, wmp can be good.. 

if you add a bunch of codec packs and mess around with it VERY much.. 

edit: I use google music much and lately grooveshark. Check out this playlist  http://grooveshark.com/playlist/Ballads/77439035


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



He's ballin'.  If you know what I mean.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 23, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> It's slow, takes forever to load up and always freezes on me.

Click to collapse



Don't forget it is like IE in that it's very insecure. It runs scripts automatically without user consent. Yet another vulnerablilty with windows software. I use vlc and media player classic.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 23, 2012)

Dead thread. :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::banghead:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Dead thread. :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



revive it?


----------



## boborone (Sep 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> revive it?

Click to collapse



No.jpg


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> No.jpg

Click to collapse



meh


----------



## boborone (Sep 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> meh

Click to collapse



Hey bd. Feeling any better?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey bd. Feeling any better?

Click to collapse



No. 
Worse actually. My fever is 104.1°
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No.
> Worse actually. My fever is 104.1°
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Holy shi!te.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 23, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No.
> Worse actually. My fever is 104.1°
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If u were a mobile gfx card, you'da shut down the system...  wait, that's F....  nvm....


----------



## boborone (Sep 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wth.........


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 23, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> If u were a mobile gfx card, you'da shut down the system...  wait, that's F....  nvm....

Click to collapse



Yeah. Fahrenheit. Sorry I didn't specify. 
(Us damn Americans and our imperial system  )
@Boborone: Moon-Doggie decided He needed a better view. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah. Fahrenheit. Sorry I didn't specify.
> (Us damn Americans and our imperial system  )
> @Boborone: Moon-Doggie decided He needed a better view.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sparky not looking too good himself. Whatd you do to him.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sparky not looking too good himself. Whatd you do to him.

Click to collapse



Just needs a shower....
He'll be fine once the landlord is done doing his laundry....(we have no water pressure when He does it)
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------







Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 23, 2012)

Galaxy likes to shake 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Galaxy likes to shake
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi Galaxy. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 23, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How is it that your posts don't get merged half the time?


----------



## boborone (Sep 23, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> How is it that your posts don't get merged half the time?

Click to collapse



30 minutes


----------



## trell959 (Sep 23, 2012)

Ugh

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> How is it that your posts don't get merged half the time?

Click to collapse



I wonder that myself. Most likely cuz I'm posting from different phones. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------

Or it could be what Boborone said....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sometimes just after a few minutes, mine won't automerge...  it's a conspiracy...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 24, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 24, 2012)

Battery life on UVDL18 (JB leak #3,010 ) is atrocious







Back to PA it is...(until the 25th, then I get my Avengers download and then back to PA lol....)
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Back to PA it is...(until the 25th, then I get my Avengers download and then back to PA lol....)
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm waiting for the PA update at the moment. Someone mentioned it was available for the nexus already 


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm waiting for the PA update at the moment. Someone mentioned it was available for the nexus already
> 
> 
> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse



I was just on 2.13.2 the other day... I haven't checked the thread lately though (SGSIII obviously)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I was just on 2.13.2 the other day... I haven't checked the thread lately though (SGSIII obviously)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The only bad thing about the ROM is updating so often, but at least new releases get issues solved really quickly 
I don't check the thread though cause it moves along too quick :what:


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 24, 2012)

task usually puts out a new gs3 rom every other day...  i refuse to update that often...

---------- Post added at 07:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Battery life on UVDL18 (JB leak #3,010 ) is atrocious
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That leak is incompatible with custom kernals...


----------



## trell959 (Sep 24, 2012)

You guys and your galaxy s 3 jargon. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 24, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> task usually puts out a new gs3 rom every other day...  i refuse to update that often...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I refuse to run ROMs by Task because of his attitude. While n00bs, ungrateful whiners and ETAs are annoying...He takes it too far IMO.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You guys and your galaxy s 3 jargon.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



S2 jargon over here actually 


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I refuse to run ROMs by Task because of his attitude. While n00bs, ungrateful whiners and ETAs are annoying...He takes it to far IMO.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I saw one of his threads for the SII and I agree, he is a bit rude. As for PA, 2.14 is up on their git but not officially, I'm actually working on building it for my phone (Incredible 2).


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 24, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> task usually puts out a new gs3 rom every other day...  i refuse to update that often...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know. The last TW ROM I ran was the 13 leak. That was incompatible too... I had the flashing screen issue on it (intermittently, but still annoying)...

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> S2 jargon over here actually
> 
> 
> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse



Where's LM? We could have Note jargon 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Where's LM? We could have Note jargon
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I had the note. 
Remember? 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, I know. The last TW ROM I ran was the 13 leak. That was incompatible too... I had the flashing screen issue on it (intermittently, but still annoying)...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



run CM10 or SlimBean 2.5 with KT747 aosp....

I admit he can be an ass...  were friends a little...  sometimes I have to tell him to calm down...  and I bumped his internet through the roof...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Where's LM? We could have Note jargon
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Xperia S jargon here aswell. But the only jargon needed for the xperia is "crap".


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## boborone (Sep 24, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> task usually puts out a new gs3 rom every other day...  i refuse to update that often...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Devs like piss me off. Mikeymike01 started that crap. They do it just to stay on the front page and get more hits/downloads/donations. I called him out on it multiple times. He bragged about the money he got. It's why I go for devs that have a few posts. Good working rom with few bugs. They work out issues like they should.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 24, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> run CM10 or SlimBean 2.5 with KT747 aosp....
> 
> I admit he can be an ass...  were friends a little...  sometimes I have to tell him to calm down...  and I bumped his internet through the roof...

Click to collapse



If I'm not running a TW leak I'm running PA or Euroskank's Jellybro nightlies. 
No Task ROMs or Kernels. I won't support a dev with an attitude like his. I'm not saying He's a bad guy or a bad dev (quite the opposite, I know for a fact He's extremely talented)...
I also know it's my loss....and my decision....

Meanwhile......
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> If I'm not running a TW leak I'm running PA or Euroskank's Jellybro nightlies.
> No Task ROMs or Kernels. I won't support a dev with an attitude like his. I'm not saying He's a bad guy or a bad dev (quite the opposite, I know for a fact He's extremely talented)...
> I also know it's my loss....and my decision....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What she said.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I had the note.
> Remember?
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I remember 







KidCarter93 said:


> Xperia S jargon here aswell. But the only jargon needed for the xperia is "crap".
> 
> 
> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse



They can't be that bad 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 24, 2012)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/09/21/android_nfc/

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> What she said.

Click to collapse



What phone do you have again?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> If I'm not running a TW leak I'm running PA or Euroskank's Jellybro nightlies.
> No Task ROMs or Kernels. I won't support a dev with an attitude like his. I'm not saying He's a bad guy or a bad dev (quite the opposite, I know for a fact He's extremely talented)...
> I also know it's my loss....and my decision....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ktoonsez is much friendlier....


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What phone do you have again?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He has the Epic Touch 4G I believe (SGSII variant for Sprint whatever it's called)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What phone do you have again?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



SGSI att, SGSII sprint, touch pro.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 24, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hahahahaha

The "nuke" is what most Hongkies call bombing Tokyo, which in itself means a massive ****ter. One that is both epic in mass and "radiation"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 24, 2012)

i paid for devhost, pm me if u need hosting space...


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 24, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> i paid for devhost, pm me if u need hosting space...

Click to collapse



You need to pay for devhost? I haven't even made an account and I put stuff up there.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 24, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> i paid for devhost, pm me if u need hosting space...

Click to collapse



Recognized contributors get it for free 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Recognized contributors get it for free
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



which is why i paid LOL....  only 5 bucks....


----------



## husam666 (Sep 24, 2012)

>Hates Windows
>Posts it on a forum named after a Windows Mobile device
M_T_M


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> >Hates Windows
> >Posts it on a forum named after a Windows Mobile device
> M_T_M

Click to collapse



On the other hand, iOS 6 maps shenanigans on G+ is reaching new heights.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 24, 2012)

sammy.sung.me.a.song said:


> On the other hand, iOS 6 maps shenanigans on G+ is reaching new heights.

Click to collapse



ikr, it's everywhere


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> ikr, it's everywhere

Click to collapse



Pretty hilarious that Apple would drop certain things from iOS simple because of a feud. Now they're suffering for it. What's next? Bing as a search engine? I wonder how may people would drop Apple completely if iOS blocks all Google apps?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 24, 2012)

sammy.sung.me.a.song said:


> Pretty hilarious that Apple would drop certain things from iOS simple because of a feud. Now they're suffering for it. What's next? Bing as a search engine? I wonder how may people would drop Apple completely if iOS blocks all Google apps?

Click to collapse



Bing is not that bad 

but anyway, no they will make their own search engine


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Bing is not that bad
> 
> but anyway, no they will make their own search engine

Click to collapse



You mean copycats are not bad, or did Steve Ballmer bought you out already?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 24, 2012)

sammy.sung.me.a.song said:


> You mean copycats are not bad, or did Steve Ballmer bought you out already?

Click to collapse



No I mean the search button on my phone is Bing, and I use it a lot, and it gives me good results all the time.

It also better than Android's search button, before you start flaming and hating *try it*


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> No I mean the search button on my phone is Bing, and I use it a lot, and it gives me good results all the time.
> 
> It also better than Android's search button, before you start flaming and hating *try it*

Click to collapse



The only reason to use bing is to find google. In that vein, Google might soon have to pay royalty to Microsoft for all that traffic that is being pushed to Google. From Bing.

Neither shall I "bing" something, despite what some TV actors think is the "hip" thing to do. 

I also don't need to switch to Bing from my omnibar.

I can also integrate google search with google maps on my phone. 

Google Now also integrates with EVERYTHING that I do on the phone. 

Search for bingiton on google and bing. On Bing you'll just get bing.com, while Google will net you the bingiton.com website, which hilariously redirects you to bing.com. Microsoft is so embarrassed by the results that they took down the comparison site that they created themselves! Take a look at what hilarious results you can get here: https://plus.google.com/u/0/s/#bingiton

Still convinced that Bing is better?


----------



## trell959 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nighttime meh

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 24, 2012)

For the US S3 Users:

Codename Android 3.6


----------



## husam666 (Sep 24, 2012)

sammy.sung.me.a.song said:


> The only reason to use bing is to find google. In that vein, Google might soon have to pay royalty to Microsoft for all that traffic that is being pushed to Google. From Bing.
> 
> Neither shall I "bing" something, despite what some TV actors think is the "hip" thing to do.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't say bing is better, I said the bing search app that comes with WP is better


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I didn't say bing is better, I said the bing search app that comes with WP is better

Click to collapse



But I haz Google Now....

And I hate Bing's results. So if I use Bing then it'll be like shooting myself on the foot?

That's like asking me to switch to hotmail coz they have a better app than gmail?


----------



## trell959 (Sep 24, 2012)

Morning. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> No I mean the search button on my phone is Bing, and I use it a lot, and it gives me good results all the time.
> 
> It also better than Android's search button, before you start flaming and hating *try it*

Click to collapse



If there is 1 button I want to rip off from my lumia is the search button. It opens ie on desktop Bing :banghead:

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## panpjp (Sep 24, 2012)

I know im superlate but what is this thread originally about?

Sent from my GT-P7300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 24, 2012)

panpjp said:


> I know im superlate but what is this thread originally about?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If you are asking, then you don't belong here. Get out 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 24, 2012)

panpjp said:


> I know im superlate but what is this thread originally about?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



This guy has a valid point? 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> This guy has a valid point?
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



Like you don't know... 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> This guy has a valid point?
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



No he doesn't.
Hi.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No he doesn't.
> Hi.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey BD! How are you? Still got fever? 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No he doesn't.
> Hi.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This lady has a point 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> This lady has a point
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



MTM is about to become pointless . He's giving them away 



Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> MTM is about to become pointless . He's giving them away
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



You have a point Dex 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## trell959 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey BD! How are you? Still got fever?
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Hey Dex. 
Yes. 







M_T_M said:


> This lady has a point
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse





Hey MTM
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 24, 2012)

Bored me is bored 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 24, 2012)

Why are you all the way back there? 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello:
BD
Dexter
Trell
SD
Jasse
and any other troll available and or lurking


----------



## trell959 (Sep 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why are you all the way back there?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because I'm the student service in this class. 

Hey MTM


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 AM ----------

If you're using Apex launcher, DO NOT UPDATE! I updated and now I get a constant force close 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Hello:
> BD
> Dexter
> Trell
> ...

Click to collapse



Lurking...me?

Never. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Because I'm the student service in this class.
> 
> Hey MTM
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know. I read the reviews and didn't update.....

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Sep 24, 2012)

I ain't lurkin, jsut been pleadin the 5th


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> If you're using Apex launcher, DO NOT UPDATE! I updated and now I get a constant force close
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Check out Holo Lanucher HD....  It's like Apex on roids smokin crack and bangin meth...  I've switched to it...


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey Dex.
> Yes.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hope you get well soon BD 


Also, setting up a proper SSH, FTP, VPN, DNS and BNC server is quite a pita when your host system is android 

I think I'm gonna try to load a proper Linux distro on that mini. Wish me luck 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 24, 2012)

Does anyone with extensive Linux knowledge know what would fix my issue?

Build:
Linux Mint 13 Cinnamon

Issue:
Kernal 3.2 and iwlwifi driver seems to have a bug, etc, etc

WiFi Hardware:
Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300

Symptoms:
The 2.4Ghz network works find and maxxes out at highest of 48Mbps down / 10Mbps up
The 5Ghz network is completely unstable and cannot be used.

What I've tried:
sudo apt get upgrade
sudo apt get update

Installed the latest Compat WiFi modules
Some Aircrack stuff I read...

It seems as though it's an unresolved issue with the drivers and Intel...  can anyone comment?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> If you're using Apex launcher, DO NOT UPDATE! I updated and now I get a constant force close
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I found that out the hard way. Damn auto-updates 
Weren't too bad though. Quick reinstall of the ROM did the trick 

Hey everyone 


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Hello:
> BD
> Dexter
> Trell
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm...

This looks familar...

Don't know where I have seen this before


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hmm...
> 
> This looks familar...
> 
> Don't know where I have seen this before

Click to collapse



??


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 24, 2012)

Sparky is being a grump again. Wth?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 24, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Does anyone with extensive Linux knowledge know what would fix my issue?
> 
> Build:
> Linux Mint 13 Cinnamon
> ...

Click to collapse



I can. Easiest fix? Use Fedora...

Seriously though, what type of network encryption are you using? Also, does your WiFi card have 5ghz capabilities? Next, when you choose 5ghz are you running dual channel or single channel mode on the router? Does your WiFi card support dual channel if you are? Have you removed and reinstalled the Intel driver?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> ??

Click to collapse






Anyway I am so excited for tomorrow!! 

Red Hot Chili Peppers!!!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I can. Easiest fix? Use Fedora...
> 
> Seriously though, what type of network encryption are you using? Also, does your WiFi card have 5ghz capabilities? Next, when you choose 5ghz are you running dual channel or single channel mode on the router? Does your WiFi card support dual channel if you are? Have you removed and reinstalled the Intel driver?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse









WiFi Card has 5Ghz capabilities and supports Dual Channel...  I custom built my network to get 105Mbps down over WiFi...  in Windows I get 105/10

I updated with the latest Compat Wireless Drivers...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Anyway I am so excited for tomorrow!!
> 
> Red Hot Chili Peppers!!!

Click to collapse



I love peppers! They go well on sandwiches, in stew, with rice, and stir fry!

Sent from my throne in Hell.

---------- Post added at 01:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------




BNaughty said:


> WiFi Card has 5Ghz capabilities...  I custom built my network to get 105Mbps down over WiFi...
> 
> I updated with the latest Compat Wireless Drivers...

Click to collapse



Custom built? Clarify...

When people say they custom built something and then wonder why it doesn't work, it's usually an indicator to me.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I love peppers! They go well on sandwiches, in stew, with rice, and stir fry!
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Before leaving Comcast, I bumped my internet up to 105/10...  So I had to buy all new equipment so I could get that bandwidth over WiFI...  I have an Arris TG862G in bridged mode (Gigabit ports), a Cisco Linksys EA4500 (Gigabit ports), a Cisco WES610N Wireless Bridge for the TV, XBox, and BluRay, and all laptops have an Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300...  I did well...  All Windows computers max out over WiFi...  I just can't get the 5ghz network to be stable in Linux...  After much searching and reading, it seems to be an unresolved issue with the mainline 3.2 kernal and the iwlwifi module...


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 24, 2012)

Meh. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 24, 2012)

Look closely at the pic

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2012)

XD lol genius 


A great idea for All that wasted space on the rroof 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 24, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Before leaving Comcast, I bumped my internet up to 105/10...  So I had to buy all new equipment so I could get that bandwidth over WiFI...  I have an Arris TG862G in bridged mode (Gigabit ports), a Cisco Linksys EA4500 (Gigabit ports), a Cisco WES610N Wireless Bridge for the TV, XBox, and BluRay, and all laptops have an Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300...  I did well...  All Windows computers max out over WiFi...  I just can't get the 5ghz network to be stable in Linux...  After much searching and reading, it seems to be an unresolved issue with the mainline 3.2 kernal and the iwlwifi module...

Click to collapse



Okay...so load a newer kernel.







Babydoll25 said:


> Look closely at the pic

Click to collapse



-_-

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey max,jase,M_T_M,BD, Bnaughty whoever you are


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey max,jase,M_T_M,BD, Bnaughty whoever you are

Click to collapse



Sup  pics of the chilli concert tomorrow? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Okay...so load a newer kernel.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Is there a kernal newer than 3.2?  Would it best if I just ran Ubuntu 11.10 and update the modules?  I'm open to all suggestions, I don't have to stay with Mint...  I just want my WiFi to work so I can use Linux...

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Hey max,jase,M_T_M,BD, Bnaughty whoever you are

Click to collapse



LOL hey dere...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup  pics of the chilli concert tomorrow?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Will post them wed  also this:





Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey David, you still annoyed with me 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey David, you still annoyed with me
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



LOL I don't know, If I get that damn beacon notification again I will 

I find it weird I can't simply reject it or delete it or whatever. WTF is the purpose of those stupid things?


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey David, you still annoyed with me
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He does get easily annoyed, good point Trell 

Wonder what is like to be around him?   nag, nag, nag...concert, concert, concert...kernel, kernel, kernel....hot dogs, hot dogs, hot dogs...nag, nag, nag :cyclops:  :silly:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> He does get easily annoyed, good point Trell
> 
> Wonder what is like to be around him?   nag, nag, nag...concert, concert, concert...kernel, kernel, kernel....hot dogs, hot dogs, hot dogs...nag, nag, nag :cyclops:  :silly:

Click to collapse



Maybe I get annoyed cause I have a nagging gf 

Also you better watch it bro if you want those hot dogs by then end of this year


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Maybe I get annoyed cause I have a nagging gf
> 
> Also you better watch it bro if you want those hot dogs by then end of this year

Click to collapse



Can't you just lease Trell's GF for a week or something? $10-15 should do it?




        Trell will (try to) kick my ass in 3..2..1


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Can't you just lease Trell's GF for a week or something? $10-15 should do it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



GF swap? HMM..

Trell's gf might be too young


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> GF swap? HMM..
> 
> Trell's gf might be too young

Click to collapse



How old are you guys?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> How old are you guys?

Click to collapse



I believe she's younger then me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 24, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I believe she's younger then me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I suspect that too 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## trell959 (Sep 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> How old are you guys?

Click to collapse



I'm 17 and she's 17 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2



M_T_M said:


> He does get easily annoyed, good point Trell
> 
> Wonder what is like to be around him?   nag, nag, nag...concert, concert, concert...kernel, kernel, kernel....hot dogs, hot dogs, hot dogs...nag, nag, nag :cyclops:  :silly:

Click to collapse




Hahahahahahaha!!!



BeerChameleon said:


> LOL I don't know, If I get that damn beacon notification again I will
> 
> I find it weird I can't simply reject it or delete it or whatever. WTF is the purpose of those stupid things?

Click to collapse



I don't know what purpose they serve, but I regret turning them on! And you can't turn them off!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> How old are you guys?

Click to collapse



25 on october 23 

She is too young, she is not 18 yet so.. no go


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm 17 and she's 17
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





BeerChameleon said:


> 25 on october 23
> 
> She is too young, she is not 18 yet so.. no go

Click to collapse



What?! I thought Trell was like 22-23 and David around 18-20


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 25 on october 23
> 
> She is too young, she is not 18 yet so.. no go

Click to collapse



Yep. ABORT MISSION! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What?! I thought Trell was like 22-23 and David around 18-20

Click to collapse



I know I look young, but that is a good thing


----------



## trell959 (Sep 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What?! I thought Trell was like 22-23 and David around 18-20

Click to collapse



Noob! Maybe it's the beard.....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Noob! Maybe it's the beard.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I thought you could of been 18 but no older cause I knew you were in high school


----------



## trell959 (Sep 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I thought you could of been 18 but no older cause I knew you were in high school

Click to collapse



I turn 18 April 7th 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I turn 18 April 7th
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And 2 months after I'll be 20 


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 24, 2012)

You young people 

I feel so old


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Maybe I get annoyed cause I have a nagging gf
> 
> Also you better watch it bro if you want those hot dogs by then end of this year

Click to collapse



man...that's "if" you ever do me that favor


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> man...that's "if" you ever do me that favor

Click to collapse



Still I am saying that your posts that "annoy" me might just postpone it or not care to help a BRA out


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You young people
> 
> I feel so old

Click to collapse



Iknowthatfeel.jpg

Being old is a ***** :thumbdown:


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 24, 2012)

Less then 2 months I'll be 19

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Sep 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You young people
> 
> I feel so old

Click to collapse



You're 24. My brothers and sisters are older!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 24, 2012)

Me and mtm are the grandpas.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You're 24. My brothers and sisters are older!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Less then a month I will be 25 

That is getting into my mid 20's before I know it I will be 30


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 24, 2012)

To make you all feel old, my dad is 65 and my oldest sister is 47

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Sep 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Less then a month I will be 25
> 
> That is getting into my mid 20's before I know it I will be 30

Click to collapse



Midlife crisis 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Midlife crisis
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes LOL 

I am so bored at work.. I am just playing agent dash over and over


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Me and mtm are the grandpas.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Indeed...but the cool type tough 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## trell959 (Sep 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yes LOL
> 
> I am so bored at work.. I am just playing agent dash over and over

Click to collapse



I'm bored doing homework. Does anyone want to help? I need an analogy for willpower. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm bored doing homework. Does anyone want to help? I need an analogy for willpower.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Edit.. nvrmind


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm bored doing homework. Does anyone want to help? I need an analogy for willpower.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



“Strength does not come from physical capacity. It comes from an indomitable will.”

-Gandhi


----------



## trell959 (Sep 24, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> “Strength does not come from physical capacity. It comes from an indomitable will.”
> 
> -Gandhi

Click to collapse



That quote is actually in this article lol. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 24, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> “Strength does not come from physical capacity. It comes from an indomitable will.”
> 
> -Gandhi

Click to collapse



Not an analogy


----------



## boborone (Sep 24, 2012)

How old are you mtm


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I know I look young, but that is a good thing

Click to collapse



Yeah me too. I'm 26, but i often need to show my ID when i buy beer and snus (legal drinking age is 18). But i don't mind it! :laugh:



trell959 said:


> Noob! Maybe it's the beard.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



YOU HAVE A BEARD? I don't have a beard! (Which is nice since i don't have to shave that often  )


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> How old are you mtm

Click to collapse



PMed 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> PMed
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



I want to say... 36 or 38.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I want to say... 36 or 38.

Click to collapse



Sorcery.jpg 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Sorcery.jpg
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse


----------



## trell959 (Sep 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yeah me too. I'm 26, but i often need to show my ID when i buy beer and snus (legal drinking age is 18). But i don't mind it! :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU HAVE A BEARD? I don't have a beard! (Which is nice since i don't have to shave that often  )

Click to collapse



I'm going to shave it off and start over for no-shave November 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> PMed
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



Replied







trell959 said:


> I'm going to shave it off and start over for no-shave November
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pics............noa!


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm going to shave it off and start over for no-shave November
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You bastard.. I want to join the no-shave november thingy too, but my "beard" will be all over the place and look ridiculous.. so maybe next year (like i said last year)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Sorcery.jpg
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



M_T_M is 33


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 25, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> M_T_M is 33

Click to collapse



Nope.


----------



## boborone (Sep 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You bastard.. I want to join the no-shave november thingy too, but my "beard" will be all over the place and look ridiculous.. so maybe next year (like i said last year)

Click to collapse



Join Hussam's No Fap November. Remember remember to no fap in November.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 25, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> M_T_M is 33

Click to collapse






HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> Join Hussam's No Fap November. Remember remember to no fap in November.

Click to collapse



Hell F no  





M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1352221
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



Lol, i remember making that one 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1352221
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



Well you look like your are


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 25, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well you look like your are

Click to collapse



Betty White is 175 years old and she doesn't look that old  MTM is in his mid-thirties.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Betty White is 175 years old and she doesn't look that old  MTM is in his mid-thirties.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh so he is older. Then I complemented him  

Also I bet when I am thirty I will look Like I am 22


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 25, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Also I bet when I am thirty I will look Like I am 22

Click to collapse



I'm 26 and i look like i'm 20, so i might actually pull it off. I guess both of us have good genes 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I'm 26 and i look like i'm 20, so i might actually pull it off. I guess both of us have good genes
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



But we will probaly die sooner


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 25, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> But we will probaly die sooner

Click to collapse



Actually, i read a studie last year that it's the opposite. Our cells are aging a little slower and that's why we look younger, so we generally live a little longer (or something like that).

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Actually, i read a studie last year that it's the opposite. Our cells are aging a little slower and that's why we look younger, so we generally live a little longer (or something like that).
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh well that is good, however if we keep drinking it might not help, plus heart disease runs in my family


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 25, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Oh well that is good, however if we keep drinking it might not help, plus heart disease runs in my family

Click to collapse



Same here  We'll have to wait and see! I hope i got most of my moms genes 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 25, 2012)

IPhone 5. Very nice phone indeed.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 25, 2012)

Will it blend? Try it.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> IPhone 5. Very nice phone indeed.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



picfail.jpg


----------



## boborone (Sep 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> IPhone 5. Very nice phone indeed.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Gtfo noob. Or dump her now.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> Gtfo noob. Or dump her now.

Click to collapse



Not her phone, I was at the Apple store. If it ran android, I'd have it in a heart beat. The build quality is amazing. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Not her phone, I was at the Apple store. If it ran android, I'd have it in a heart beat. The build is fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why were you there again? You posted pic of apple store the other week.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> Why were you there again? You posted pic of apple store the other week.

Click to collapse



he's an insider.  don't break his cover!!


----------



## trell959 (Sep 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> Why were you there again? You posted pic of apple store the other week.

Click to collapse



Because whenever I'm at the mall, I stop by

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Because whenever I'm at the mall, I stop by
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wifikill? Otherwise why? Can't knock you too much. I want an air 11". No windows ultrbook competes with it. Jase still has yet to prove otherwise. Hell even a os free book that could have Linux installed is still more expensive.


----------



## sammy.sung.me.a.song (Sep 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> Wifikill? Otherwise why? Can't knock you too much. I want an air 11". No windows ultrbook competes with it. Jase still has yet to prove otherwise. Hell even a os free book that could have Linux installed is still more expensive.

Click to collapse



What is wifikill?


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 25, 2012)

Same. The only Apple product i want is a Macbook.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Sep 25, 2012)

sammy.sung.me.a.song said:


> What is wifikill?

Click to collapse



That's it creepy noob, GTFO.

Oh and GIYF.

---------- Post added at 08:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> Same. The only Apple product i want is a Macbook.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My thing is I have 17" i5 with 6 GB of ram and a 750 HDD. Awesome puter I got two yrs ago and still kicks ass. First laptop, and I wanted a giant ass screen. Well now I know just how unportable is. That's why I want an air.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 25, 2012)

Sup men. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Sep 25, 2012)

whats good man?


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 25, 2012)

Zuuuup

I'm off to bed. Night night!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Zuuuup
> 
> I'm off to bed. Night night!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nite honey, I'll be in there soon.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 25, 2012)

huggs said:


> whats good man?

Click to collapse



Just some homework. I regret being absent those two days.

Night LM

Hey skinny

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Just some homework. I regret being absent those two days.
> 
> Night LM
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup trell....you'll get back into the swing of it.  Just gotta keep going.


----------



## huggs (Sep 25, 2012)

yeh bout to go to bed.
long day


----------



## trell959 (Sep 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sup trell....you'll get back into the swing of it.  Just gotta keep going.

Click to collapse



Yeah I know. On a side note, I don't know what my next phone will be. (Notice how I didn't say android phone)


Night huggs 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yeah I know. On a side note, I don't know what my next phone will be. (Notice how I didn't say android phone)
> 
> 
> Night huggs
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh god


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 25, 2012)

had to take a nap after that meeting...  apparently i'll never get better because i wont let god into my life....  pffftt....  i dont believe in god, i believe in myself...


----------



## trell959 (Sep 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Oh god

Click to collapse



The only android I will get is the next Nexus. Maybe the Note 2. I'm really liking windows phone. Iphones are out of the picture, although the the 5 is a gorgeous device.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The only android I will get is the next Nexus. Maybe the Note 2. I'm really liking windows phone. Iphones are out of the picture, although the the 5 is a gorgeous device.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey man, I can't judge.  I've never used a Windows Phone.  I am also looking towards the Note 2 as a sure thing for me.

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------




BNaughty said:


> had to take a nap after that meeting...  apparently i'll never get better because i wont let god into my life....  pffftt....  i dont believe in god, i believe in myself...

Click to collapse



You can't just drop your signature card on the table and leave, then come back after the meeting and get it?  I did that for all 78 of my meetings.  I just sat in my car in the parking lot.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hey man, I can't judge.  I've never used a Windows Phone.  I am also looking towards the Note 2 as a sure thing for me.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Windows phone is really nice. I think I'd get bored of it after a while (like iOS  ) I've also been looking at the Note 2 but I don't know.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You can't just drop your signature card on the table and leave, then come back after the meeting and get it?  I did that for all 78 of my meetings.  I just sat in my car in the parking lot.

Click to collapse



This meetings a little different...  It's not AA...  It's a faith based recovery program... with about 10members...  and the group I'm in, no one ever shows up, so it's always one on one with the holy roller...  No skippin out...  I think I'm closed to finished though...  I HAVE to get fukced up for that meeting....  sh!t...


----------



## trell959 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ugh tired. Just worked out for an hour. I've been doing this every two days and I've been seeing results  hopefully I'll be getting results on the track as well! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Ugh tired. Just worked out for an hour. I've been doing this every two days and I've been seeing results  hopefully I'll be getting results on the track as well!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I should probably work out with all my free time...  I'm got the right body type to get pretty ripped...  i just needs some synthetic steroids...


----------



## boborone (Sep 25, 2012)

Morning people


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> Morning people

Click to collapse



Wasuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.....

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 25, 2012)

Morning.
If you are on T-Mobile US (don't know about outside the US, Sorry) and own a Galaxy S 3....go get your free copy of the Avengers Movie....

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Wasuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.....
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



You listen to npr at all


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 25, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> You listen to npr at all

Click to collapse



Sometimes... listen to ESPN in Espanol more than anything else in the morning. Why? 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 25, 2012)

Morning! 



Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Morning!
> 
> View attachment 1353598
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



What you have there, Dex....

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Morning!
> 
> View attachment 1353598
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Digitizer PCB?


Morning all.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Digitizer PCB?
> 
> 
> Morning all.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope. you are looking at a MSM8250 Qualcomm SoC 

I'm attepting to reball it


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 25, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 25, 2012)

Cooking class bump 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 25, 2012)

im hungry...  but to lazy to eat...


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 25, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> im hungry...  but to lazy to eat...

Click to collapse



Lay on grass..absorb nutrients through skin....???...PROFIT!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Lay on grass..absorb nutrients through skin....???...PROFIT!!!

Click to collapse



Or buy a chair with wheels.  I can't see any other point to having wheels on a chair except for getting to the fridge.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 25, 2012)

I've been trying to figure this out:

In was talking to a friend yesterday, he mentioned he bought an iPhone 5. I found my duty as a friend and promptly began to troll him about being a sheep.

His response: What's wrong with being a sheep?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I've been trying to figure this out:
> 
> In was talking to a friend yesterday, he mentioned he bought an iPhone 5. I found my duty as a friend and promptly began to troll him about being a sheep.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*SIGH*...Where and how to begin? 
First...THIS





http://www.wikihow.com/Not-Be-a-Sheep
Now..in order to be a follower, you need a leader and vice versa. In order to be a sheep, you need a herder. So in conclusion...wanna be a sheep, accept the repercussions and be ok with it. Don't want to be a sheep, man up and lead up with wisdom .  

Also....his question makes sense to him and that type of mentality is almost (and I said almost) impossible to fight/argue/change


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> *SIGH*...Where and how to begin?
> First...THIS
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That sheep must be the only android user  

Morning all.. 2 more hours of work and I am off to the concert


----------



## trell959 (Sep 25, 2012)

Out of school bump

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Out of school bump
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You are never in school


----------



## trell959 (Sep 25, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You are never in school

Click to collapse



Today was a minimum day 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 25, 2012)

blarg


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Today was a minimum day
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



seems like with you everyday is a minimum day


----------



## trell959 (Sep 25, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> seems like with you everyday is a minimum day

Click to collapse



Well normally I go to school from 7-12:18. On Wednesdays: 8:50-12:48. And a minimum day from 7:20-10:58

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Well normally I go to school from 7-12:18. On Wednesdays: 8:50-12:48. And a minimum day from 7:20-11:58
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And that's when you actually show up.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 25, 2012)

i founts the stash...  we got some titos, some crown, and some vermouth...


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 25, 2012)

Your logic makes no sense:
M_T_M posts something meaningful...ignore it! 
M_T_M posts memes and trolls whilst bans BeerChameleon for teh LULZ and you are like "ZOMGAWSOMESAUCEUNICORNRHINO, he is so out there and crazy!!!1111111!!!!11!!!!1" 


You people are weird in soooo many ways!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Your logic makes no sense:
> M_T_M posts something meaningful...ignore it!
> M_T_M posts memes and trolls whilst bans BeerChameloen for teh LULZ and you are like "ZOMGAWSOMESAUCEUNICORNRHINO, he is so out there and crazy!!!1111111!!!!11!!!!1"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What about a ban? 

Meaningful posts take more time to read


----------



## InfinityFTW (Sep 25, 2012)

Does anyone here suffer from photographic memory? I both hate it and love it.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 25, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Does anyone here suffer from photographic memory? I both hate it and love it.

Click to collapse



You don't have photographic memory. Only 1 documented case of photographic memory exists and she died long ago.

At best you could have eidetic memory. Although given your confusion between photographic and eidetic, it's doubtful you have that either.

Oh, and GTFO n00b.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 25, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Does anyone here suffer from photographic memory? I both hate it and love it.

Click to collapse



No, and I don't need it to know you're not in the OP, so, GTFO NOOB!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 25, 2012)

Maybe you should use your "photographic memory" to imagine us telling you to get out.
On that note,


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 25, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> No, and I don't need it to know you're not in the OP, so, GTFO NOOB!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



After looking at it, I can't talk, I'm not in the OP either. That's dex's fault though 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 25, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> After looking at it, I can't talk, I'm not in the OP either. That's dex's fault though
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 25, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> After looking at it, I can't talk, I'm not in the OP either. That's dex's fault though
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



NOOB! GTFO 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 25, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Your logic makes no sense:
> M_T_M posts something meaningful...ignore it!
> M_T_M posts memes and trolls whilst bans BeerChameleon for teh LULZ and you are like "ZOMGAWSOMESAUCEUNICORNRHINO, he is so out there and crazy!!!1111111!!!!11!!!!1"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hail sheep! 

hail M_T_M!

hail universe!


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hail sheep!
> 
> hail M_T_M!
> 
> hail universe!

Click to collapse



Fail. You added me under retired.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 25, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Fail. You added me under retired.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Damn. I thought it was the R.I.P place


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You don't have photographic memory. Only 1 documented case of photographic memory exists and she died long ago.
> 
> At best you could have eidetic memory. Although given your confusion between photographic and eidetic, it's doubtful you have that either.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have what's known as "sporadic eidetic memory" it doesn't happen all the time, but when it does I can remember everything about a particular situation down to where people were standing, what they were wearing, smells in the air, noises around me. It freaks me out sometimes. It happened more often when I was younger.


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 25, 2012)

Sup guys

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Suo guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Suo?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello everyone 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## trell959 (Sep 25, 2012)

Damn Samsung keyboard  

You feeling better?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 25, 2012)

Don't be blaming Samsung for your errors 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Damn Samsung keyboard
> 
> You feeling better?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lil' bit. Thanks. 
(I haz a Samsung keyboard....see below....) 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 26, 2012)

I need a job.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I need a job.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You'll be working for all (most, not counting retirement) your adult life. You don't need a job, yet. 
Relax, enjoy, have fun.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I need a job.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Do tech support from home...


----------



## huggs (Sep 26, 2012)

i need a work from home type of job.  but i don't think tech support would be good for me, i'm impatient and antisocial. hired and fired same day's not a good look


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 26, 2012)

huggs said:


> i need a work from home type of job.  but i don't think tech support would be good for me, i'm impatient and antisocial. hired and fired same day's not a good look

Click to collapse



if u have comcast i can bump u to my speeds...  its not hard...  and use it to work...


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 26, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> if u have comcast i can bump u to my speeds...  its not hard...  and use it to work...

Click to collapse



How do you do that? You need to buy stuff or just screw with software?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello?


----------



## huggs (Sep 26, 2012)

nope, i got buckeye. actually i 'borrow' it from someone in my neighborhood
i only know it's buckeye because of the alert message that appears when it's time for them to pay their bill lol


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hello?

Click to collapse



Hey husam?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Hey husam?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So, what's going on?


----------



## trell959 (Sep 26, 2012)

Yo hus.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snapdragon_(system_on_chip)


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snapdragon_(system_on_chip)

Click to collapse



Random Wikipedia link is random.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yo hus.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ho trell, what's up?


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> ho trell, what's up?

Click to collapse



a wild dash appeared!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2012)

Does this Sparky make my a$$ look fat?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2012)

Also this...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WR1ES2RnFec&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> a wild dash appeared!!!

Click to collapse



Dash used greetings



Babydoll25 said:


> Does this Sparky make my a$$ look fat?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No, actually the hair covers some of the a$$ and make it look smaller


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Also this...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WR1ES2RnFec&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



See? It's not just 30 minutes, that was 2 minutes with no merge!
whatsorceryisthis.jpg

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Dash used greetings
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually the hair covers some of the a$$ and make it look smaller

Click to collapse



Dex used Hi!


hey bd! nice a$$


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Dex used Hi!
> 
> 
> hey bd! nice a$$

Click to collapse



Moon-Doggie thinks so.... 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Dex used Hi!
> 
> 
> hey bd! nice a$$

Click to collapse



It's a bird not a donkey.
Go back to kindergarten


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 26, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> How do you do that? You need to buy stuff or just screw with software?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i worked at comcast...  and so does my sister....  i know people...


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> It's a bird not a donkey.
> Go back to kindergarten

Click to collapse



He may have been referring to Sparky. The use of a$$, in THAT context...is factually correct.  

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> It's a bird not a donkey.
> Go back to kindergarten

Click to collapse



pffft :silly:


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He may have been referring to Sparky. The use of a$$, in THAT context...is factually correct.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Didn't know ass was on the censor list now. Yes, this is testing if it really is.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 PM ----------

And nope, it isn't.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------




BNaughty said:


> i worked at comcast...  and so does my sister....  i know people...

Click to collapse



I was going to say PMed, but then realized how pointless that was because you get a popup when it's sent.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Didn't know ass was on the censor list now. Yes, this is testing if it really is.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thats an old trick to get rid of that **** ...


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

tapatalk...


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> thats an old trick to get rid of that **** ...

Click to collapse



What trick? I didn't do anything, I just typed ass. Look, I did it again.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 26, 2012)

Moooo

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Moooo
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



beeeee


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Moooo
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



And here we see is a perfect example of a civilised human.


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 26, 2012)

Dead thread is dead. Entertain me.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> And here we see is a perfect example of a civilised human.

Click to collapse



Way to ruin my post by posting a second before it 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Dead thread is dead. Entertain me.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



el problemo?


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> el problemo?

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



We don't  need that


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



WTF.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> And here we see is a perfect example of a civilised human.

Click to collapse



Moo?!

How dare you! I am the finest cow out there!



Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 26, 2012)

Dex is right. More Cowbell fixes all of your problems. Fact. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 26, 2012)

Well duh

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Moo?!
> 
> How dare you! I am the finest cow out there!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're a cow, how do you have fingers?


----------



## trell959 (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> If you're a cow, how do you have fingers?

Click to collapse



He doesn't. He navigates his phone with his tiny utters 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> If you're a cow, how do you have fingers?

Click to collapse



Cows have fingers. Check again. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Cows have fingers. Check again.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Mammary glands are not fingers


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Mammary glands are not fingers

Click to collapse



Says who? I say they are,  and i'm a moo moo. And thanks to SwiftKey i'm able to type just fine. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Says who? I say they are,  and i'm a moo moo. And thanks to SwiftKey i'm able to type just fine.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You have milk on your screen


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 26, 2012)

Damnit... I take that back..  I'm a bull! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Damnit... I take that back..  I'm a bull!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You have sticky milk then.. ew 


brb MIB 3


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> You have sticky milk then.. ew
> 
> 
> brb MIB 3

Click to collapse



All men have sticky milk Miss Husmine. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2012)

I haz a tired.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz a tired.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I haz 2. Off to get rid of them 

'night mafia


----------



## a.cid (Sep 26, 2012)

Ummm, Hi...

- Via xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 26, 2012)

A Porsche owner just complimented my explorer. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Sep 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> A Porsche owner just complimented my explorer.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



You're explorer is American. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You're explorer is American.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Suck a d!1ck. Hate all you want too man. He said its a clean truck. You're rice box doesn't get that from Porsche guys. They don't even look your way Mr.d17  I have more displacement in my 2 liter mountain dew

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 26, 2012)

Did someone say cats??









Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Ummm, Hi...
> 
> - Via xda premium

Click to collapse



Welcome to the dark side. We have cookies 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## trell959 (Sep 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Suck a d!1ck. Hate all you want too man. He said its a clean truck. You're rice box doesn't get that from Porsche guys. They don't even look your way Mr.d17  I have more displacement in my 2 liter mountain dew
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



You'd be surprised as to how many "clean civic" or "hella flush" I get. BMW owners even subbie owners. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Sep 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Welcome to the dark side. We have cookies
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



I was getting disappointed that no one noticed!
Now, where the cookies at?!

- Via xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 26, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I was getting disappointed that no one noticed!
> Now, where the cookies at?!
> 
> - Via xda premium

Click to collapse








Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I was getting disappointed that no one noticed!
> Now, where the cookies at?!
> 
> - Via xda premium

Click to collapse



2char


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You'd be surprised as to how many "clean civic" or "hella flush" I get. BMW owners even subbie owners.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



BMW or scoobie / Porsche my friend. 911 at that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Sep 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> BMW or scoobie / Porsche my friend. 911 at that
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Eh,  I'm not that big of a fan.  For the same amount of money,  I could go get something way better. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Sep 26, 2012)

Poo-kies






- Via xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> All men have sticky milk Miss Husmine.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not on their screen


----------



## trell959 (Sep 26, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Poo-kies
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Not on their screen

Click to collapse



Wanna bet? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Wanna bet?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



hahahahahhaha. you're insane


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 26, 2012)

Who almost spilled beer on his already broke-a s s phone?  This guy.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Who almost spilled beer on his already broke-a s s phone?  This guy.

Click to collapse



It happens


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> It happens

Click to collapse



Spilling a beer is alcohol abuse, and should not be tolerated.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Spilling a beer is alcohol abuse, and should not be tolerated.

Click to collapse



I once wiped a Sony Ericsson M600i I used to own with Alcohol... touch screen stopped working 

I don't know if the same happens for today's touch digitizers


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I once wiped a Sony Ericsson M600i I used to own with Alcohol... touch screen stopped working
> 
> I don't know if the same happens for today's touch digitizers

Click to collapse



Since my screen is already cracked to hell, it would be a bad thing.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Since my screen is already cracked to hell, it would be a bad thing.

Click to collapse



ah I see, nobody wants a drunk phone


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> ah I see, nobody wants a drunk phone

Click to collapse



Oh, between the beer and secondhand smoke, I'm surprised it doesn't have cancer.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Oh, between the beer and secondhand smoke, I'm surprised it doesn't have cancer.

Click to collapse



It does, but you still don't know about it


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> It does, but you still don't know about it

Click to collapse



How sad.  Undiagnosed, because I was too lazy to take him to AT&T.  I'm a bad father.:crying:


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> How sad.  Undiagnosed, because I was too lazy to take him to AT&T.  I'm a bad father.:crying:

Click to collapse



No, you're not, your phone is an adult and it should take care of itself


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> No, you're not, your phone is an adult and it should take care of itself

Click to collapse



Thanks Husam.  That's right.  I've gotta let him be his own phone.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thanks Husam.  That's right.  I've gotta let him be his own phone.

Click to collapse



Any time
I wonder if Obama care covers phone cancer


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Any time
> I wonder if Obama care covers phone cancer

Click to collapse



Geez...good point.  Hmm.  F-it.  I'll just get the new Note.  Its like having a second kid, but bigger!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 26, 2012)

God I'm tired.  Night. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> God I'm tired.  Night.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Later trell.  Go to school tomorrow!!!!!!!!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Geez...good point.  Hmm.  F-it.  I'll just get the new Note.  Its like having a second kid, but bigger!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



the bigger the better 

also, my phone is holding pretty great, very light use..


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 26, 2012)

What phone do you have?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What phone do you have?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



HTC HD7

Also: 18,000 posts 

I can now sleep in peace, later


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> HTC HD7
> 
> Also: 18,000 posts
> 
> I can now sleep in peace, later

Click to collapse



I'll be there soon 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'll be there soon
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Well you've certainly been trying harder than anyone else I've seen on here.

Or maybe you meant sleep.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well you've certainly been trying harder than anyone else I've seen on here.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I didn't breach your record though 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I didn't breach your record though
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Blah blah...lol

I just post when I feel its necessary.  No interest in anything more than that.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Blah blah...lol
> 
> I just post when I feel its necessary.  No interest in anything more than that.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



WOOO!
Necessary moment is necessary 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> WOOO!
> Necessary moment is necessary
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



I dunno, suffice it to say that we have different goals here?  Word on the street is its "KC for Mod 2012"?


Trust me, I'm just being a smarta$$.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I dunno, suffice it to say that we have different goals here?  Word on the street is its "KC for Mod 2012"?
> 
> 
> Trust me, I'm just being a smarta$$.
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha not at all.
I just enjoy being a part of this site so I don't wanna see blatant idiots all over the place. That's when I step in 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Haha not at all.
> I just enjoy being a part of this site so I don't wanna see blatant idiots all over the place. That's when I step in
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



But that's where it all starts.  People now expect that of you.  Slippery slope.

:beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> But that's where it all starts.  People now expect that of you.  Slippery slope.
> 
> :beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I wouldn't even go on my rants if I had any interest in becoming a mod. I'd be doing it all 'by the book'.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I wouldn't even go on my rants if I had any interest in becoming a mod. I'd be doing it all 'by the book'.
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Right.....our mods are saints and they never ever ever ever break tiny rules.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Right.....our mods are saints and they never ever ever ever break tiny rules.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



No, not at all. But if I had any interest in becoming one, I'd figure the best way to go about it would be to do everything legit and be careful of what I say. Cause after all, majorly insulting people and being a general **** wouldn't be the way for that to happen.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> No, not at all. But if I had any interest in becoming one, I'd figure the best way to go about it would be to do everything legit and be careful of what I say. Cause after all, majorly insulting people and being a general **** wouldn't be the way for that to happen.
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Great point.  In fact, I'll just put myself in check here and chill.  PM would have been more appropriate for this.  But you're a solid guy KC, and I have a lot of respect for the consideration you have shown here.  You deserve this....







Sent from your mom.


----------



## a.cid (Sep 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> No, not at all. But if I had any interest in becoming one, I'd figure the best way to go about it would be to do everything legit and be careful of what I say. Cause after all, majorly insulting people and being a general **** wouldn't be the way for that to happen.
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



True story.jpg

- Via xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Great point.  In fact, I'll just put myself in check here and chill.  PM would have been more appropriate for this.  But you're a solid guy KC, and I have a lot of respect for the consideration you have shown here.  You deserve this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man, truly 
Right back at ya all the way.
To be fair though, doing it over PM wouldn't have made a difference to be honest 

On a downside, my damn phone won't let me dual boot through recovery


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Thanks man, truly
> Right back at ya all the way.
> To be fair though, doing it over PM wouldn't have made a difference to be honest
> 
> On a downside, my damn phone won't let me dual boot through recovery

Click to collapse



Atleast you're screen isnt shattered like mine.





I confess, i can't stop watching the video I posted in the youtube thread a while ago.  It's keeping me sane.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Atleast you're screen isnt shattered like mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah true that.
How'd it break? You get pissed off or something?

Wrong thread for confessions 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah true that.
> How'd it break? You get pissed off or something?
> 
> Wrong thread for confessions
> ...

Click to collapse



I went to work with the flu.....I had never had the flu in my life, but as it turns out, working in a -20F warehouse with the flu isn't a great idea.  I drove home, but instead of having my phone in my pocket like i normally do, I had it on my lap, and I just got out of my car like normal, and my phone took a swan dive to my rocky driveway, screen down.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I went to work with the flu.....I had never had the flu in my life, but as it turns out, working in a -20F warehouse with the flu isn't a great idea.  I drove home, but instead of having my phone in my pocket like i normally do, I had it on my lap, and I just got out of my car like normal, and my phone took a swan dive to my rocky driveway, screen down.

Click to collapse



Ah... Not the best combination ever lol.

That's what I miss about the older phones. They never broke. You could purposely be trying to smash it and it was never easy.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Ah... Not the best combination ever lol.
> 
> That's what I miss about the older phones. They never broke. You could purposely be trying to smash it and it was never easy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well that, and I am adamant about phone design and I buy phones for certain reasons, and the beauty of these new phones is that they look sexy naked.

so to make a long story short, I hate phone cases and screen protectors.  They make a phone look ,like sh*t.  So it's the price I pay.  That's why I don't stress about things.  Any phone I will ever have will remain naked.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well that, and I am adamant about phone design and I buy phones for certain reasons, and the beauty of these new phones is that they look sexy naked.
> 
> so to make a long story short, I hate phone cases and screen protectors.  They make a phone look ,like sh*t.  So it's the price I pay.  That's why I don't stress about things.  Any phone I will ever have will remain naked.

Click to collapse



I'm the same in that respect.
I've never had screen protectors and the only case I've ever had is a Monster one that I've got but that's for the look of it rather than protection, and I haven't even used it in a while because it made my phone feel too bulky.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 26, 2012)

For all Mafia members...

If you're bored, or need to be inspired in some way, please visit my Vimeo account.  Link in my profile.

I have "Liked" many videos there and I urge you to watch as many of them as you can.  I just finished watching so many of them, and I believe that you guys would love these videos.  As always, watch in HD if you can, but man, there's so much talent out there.

"Up There" is one of my faves....see the guys who hand-painted a giant Stella Artois mural of the side of a building.in NYC, and a bit of history about this dying artform.

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------

I can't make it through this one without welling up...

https://vimeo.com/8191217


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> For all Mafia members...
> 
> If you're bored, or need to be inspired in some way, please visit my Vimeo account.  Link in my profile.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice one skinny 


Morning all! More awesomeness coming for more devices


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

bump

wake up people!


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> bump
> 
> wake up people!

Click to collapse



no.jpg

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> no.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



lame


----------



## huggs (Sep 26, 2012)

mornin gangstas


----------



## trell959 (Sep 26, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 26, 2012)

Finally fixed my wakelock issue 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 26, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 26, 2012)

Just realized something: If a valid image fails to load in tapatalk/XDA app, simply tap the post as a "multiple quote" and the image will appear.


Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



thats some good battery life


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> thats some good battery life

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Just realized something: If a valid image fails to load in tapatalk/XDA app, simply tap the post as a "multiple quote" and the image will appear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



That's what i've been doing for the past six months.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> That's what i've been doing for the past six months.

Click to collapse



This should be a "documented fix" for the end user running Tapatalk. Lololol


Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> That's what i've been doing for the past six months.

Click to collapse



Lol! same here
@jase: you are a n00b


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Just realized something: If a valid image fails to load in tapatalk/XDA app, simply tap the post as a "multiple quote" and the image will appear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Yeah....that's not new...but thanks. 
Also, hi.
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Lol! same here
> @jase: you are a n00b

Click to collapse



Yeah, except for I never had this issue with image loading previously, as I was smart enough to keep a fully functional, older version of the XDA app in my TB folder.

I decide to update and this **** happens.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## a.cid (Sep 26, 2012)

Does this mean I'm in? 



a.cid said:


> Ummm, Hi...
> 
> - Via xda premium

Click to collapse








KidCarter93 said:


> Welcome to the dark side. We have cookies
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse







a.cid said:


> I was getting disappointed that no one noticed!
> Now, where the cookies at?!
> 
> - Via xda premium

Click to collapse



- Via xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2012)

Meh.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## a.cid (Sep 26, 2012)

Meh yes or meh no?

- Via xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Meh yes or meh no?
> 
> - Via xda premium

Click to collapse



It's a meh yes from me.
Dex? Jase? What say (both of) you?

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

At least you're part way there a.cid 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's a meh yes from me.
> Dex? Jase? What say (both of) you?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



a.cid is a RC troll

I think he qualifies


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 26, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Does this mean I'm in?
> 
> - Via xda premium

Click to collapse



i kinda was wondering the same thing...  i don't like to intrude...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> i kinda was wondering the same thing...  i don't like to intrude...

Click to collapse



And yet you did anyway 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## a.cid (Sep 26, 2012)

- Via xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> And yet you did anyway
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



lol...  not intentionally...  i leave if yall want, this yalls thread...


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> a.cid is a RC troll
> 
> I think he qualifies

Click to collapse



And your point is?
That disqualifies him how exactly? 
Edit: my brain has the dumb. Didn't see the qualities part of Dex's post.
Sorry Dex. 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> lol...  not intentionally...  i leave if yall want, this yalls thread...

Click to collapse



Haha I'm cool with you being here 
And bobo approves of you being here xD

And the others haven't complained yet 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's a meh yes from me.
> Dex? Jase? What say (both of) you?

Click to collapse




Babydoll25 said:


> And your point is?
> That disqualifies him how exactly?

Click to collapse



I haven't seen him around a lot. We can call him "probationary" for now to see if he pulls an animatedbreak on us and disappears.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Haha I'm cool with you being here
> And bobo approves of you being here xD
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



sweet...  thx man...

whoever has comcast, should pm me...  if i'm to get yall 105mbps internet, it has to be done all at once...  you must have a Docsis3 modem...


----------



## a.cid (Sep 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I haven't seen him around a lot. We can call him "probationary" for now to see if he pulls an animatedbreak on us and disappears.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Ofcourse you haven't!
I just said "Hi" a few pages back!


- Via xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 26, 2012)

Ima veto said vote....:silly:


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I haven't seen him around a lot. We can call him "probationary" for now to see if he pulls an animatedbreak on us and disappears.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



2 months testing period for both?


----------



## a.cid (Sep 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Ima veto said vote....:silly:

Click to collapse



Why you little.....!!







dexter93 said:


> 2 months testing period for both?

Click to collapse



2 months?!
That's ages on the internet!

@kid - how'd you get in so early.?

- Via xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Why you little.....!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because I'm 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

2char


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

See you lot in a bit.
I'm off to play FIFA for a bit 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



Your video seems to be a pic of a video and not a link (on tapatalk at least)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Your video seems to be a pic of a video and not a link (on tapatalk at least)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



what? tapatalk is broken again?


----------



## a.cid (Sep 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> what? tapatalk is broken again?

Click to collapse



That is a pic.

- Via xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> what? tapatalk is broken again?

Click to collapse



I realized it after I posted. thanks for making me feel dumb Dex. I'll be sure to return the favor shortly. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 2 months testing period for both?

Click to collapse



Sure. Works for me.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I realized it after I posted. thanks for making me feel dumb Dex. I'll be sure to return the favor shortly.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse







oh come on Babydoll. You were supposed to continue, not reveal it


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> oh come on Babydoll. You were supposed to continue, not reveal it

Click to collapse



Actually a.cid posted that it was a pic right below my "it didn't work"post. Joke was blown then. 
Funny though. 
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 26, 2012)

Sup guy. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sup guy.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



heya


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 26, 2012)

Whull hullo thar

Sent from this magical thing...


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> heya

Click to collapse



what is that!!??


----------



## trell959 (Sep 26, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Whull hullo thar
> 
> Sent from this magical thing...

Click to collapse



And you are?  Oh wait,  don't care.  GTFO. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> And you are?  Oh wait,  don't care.  GTFO.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey Trell

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Whull hullo thar
> 
> Sent from this magical thing...

Click to collapse



BYE!

SKADOOSH!


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2012)

Morning mafia!!

Pics from Red Hot Chilli Peppers soon... 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2012)

Maybe more coming later 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning mafia!!
> 
> Pics from Red Hot Chilli Peppers soon...
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Morning


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning mafia!!
> 
> Pics from Red Hot Chilli Peppers soon...
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Morning Dave!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Morning Dave!

Click to collapse



Morning dex and husam 

F*ck last night was tiring driving home after the concert 3 hours to get to the concert 3 hours to get back


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning dex and husam
> 
> F*ck last night was tiring driving home after the concert 3 hours to get to the concert 3 hours to get back

Click to collapse



Doesn't matter had fun


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Doesn't matter had fun

Click to collapse



F*ck ya had a great time however my wallet didn't 

F*cking phoenix everything is triple the price compared to tucson


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> F*ck ya had a great time however my wallet didn't
> 
> F*cking phoenix everything is triple the price compared to tucson

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2012)

See all pics here: 
http://s1194.photobucket.com/albums...erts/Red Hot Chili Peppers Jobing Arena 2012/
Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 11:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 AM ----------

I really wish I could change my photobucket username without having to make a new account 

I am so glad I uploaded all my older pictures there and forgot them, I thought I lost them when I wiped my phone then I found 80% of them on photobucket! Thank god!! LOL


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> See all pics here:
> http://s1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa367/hookahzorr
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you take the photo off the motorbike & What looks like a red bull logo? That's sick!! xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Did you take the photo off the motorbike & What looks like a red bull logo? That's sick!! xD

Click to collapse



What pic you talking about a red bull logo?

Also some of them were zoomed in cause I couldn't get as close as I wanted.  The look better when they are smaller. Blame the nexus camera 

---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 AM ----------

This is my favorite Pic: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





They were playing californication and the light show they put on amazing!!


----------



## a.cid (Sep 26, 2012)

Good night guys...

- Future Mafia Member


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What pic you talking about a red bull logo?
> 
> Also some of them were zoomed in cause I couldn't get as close as I wanted.  The look better when they are smaller. Blame the nexus camera
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Good night guys...
> 
> - Future Noob Member

Click to collapse



Night a.cid


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 26, 2012)

We haven't met a.cid... Hey  'Night


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> We haven't met a.cid... Hey  'Night

Click to collapse



And just like that, a wild Dex appeared!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 26, 2012)

'Sup man


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Sup man

Click to collapse



yep, thats me. and I'm a bit pissed indeed


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> yep, thats me. and I'm a bit pissed indeed

Click to collapse



Why??
What happened?
Deedee storm your lab again? 

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> yep, thats me. and I'm a bit pissed indeed

Click to collapse



Damn, whats up??


& Hey BD


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why??
> What happened?
> Deedee storm your lab again?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



nah.. just blaming htc again for its devices with no removable batteries 

lets see how this will go...

I have some new stuff to work on


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> nah.. just blaming htc again for its devices with no removable batteries
> 
> lets see how this will go...
> 
> I have some new stuff to work on

Click to collapse



No removable battery? Comrade:






The full auto Saiga will remove any device's battery with ease.

Sent from my throne in Hell.

---------- Post added at 04:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------






I found the American version of dexter93. 


Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The F8ck did I just watch 

---------- Post added at 02:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 PM ----------

Forever alone and bored david is bored and forever alone


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 26, 2012)

TonyStark said:


>

Click to collapse



LMAO


----------



## weeo (Sep 26, 2012)

What the hell is this... Someone care to explain

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 26, 2012)

weeo said:


> What the hell is this... Someone care to explain
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No, gtfo noob!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2012)

weeo said:


> What the hell is this... Someone care to explain
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



If you don't know then GTFO
If you did know I would still say GTFO

So:

GTFO Noob!!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> If you don't know then GTFO
> If you did know I would still say GTFO
> 
> So:
> ...

Click to collapse



>Says gtfo noob
>Posts from funnyjunk


----------



## weeo (Sep 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> If you don't know then GTFO
> If you did know I would still say GTFO
> 
> So:
> ...

Click to collapse



Says a developer to another. Just brotherly love 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> >Says gtfo noob
> >Posts from funnyjunk

Click to collapse



Weird it shows up on my computer... not on my phone though.. 

Let me fix it for all 

---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------

Fixed it BTW:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

weeo said:


> Says a developer to another. Just brotherly love
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh, you're still here?
Thanks for going!


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## weeo (Sep 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Oh, you're still here?
> Thanks for going!
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



I'm not going nowhere. You can if you want. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2012)

weeo said:


> I'm not going nowhere. You can if you want.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



cx


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

weeo said:


> I'm not going nowhere. You can if you want.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 26, 2012)

Always said I wouldn't post here but just wanted to sit in and watch this unfold.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 26, 2012)

weeo said:


> I'm not going nowhere. You can if you want.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



If you're not going nowhere, can you go somewhere - preferably somewhere away from here?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 26, 2012)

if hes comcast, all i need is his IP address and he can go to an activation page...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Always said I wouldn't post here but just wanted to sit in and watch this unfold.
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Umm can't you just be normal and lurk then, rather then waste a post in our thread


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 26, 2012)

Popcorn and drink ready 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 26, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I love that meme everytime I look at woody's face I laugh, he looks so worried 

---------- Post added at 03:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Popcorn and drink ready
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



You forgot the damn candy and nachos and hot dog  

---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 PM ----------

Its official I am now the number 3 poster in this thread or number 2 if you don't count twitches posts


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I love that meme everytime I look at woody's face I laugh, he looks so worried
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's because he hasn't gotten his hot dogs yet 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> That's because he hasn't gotten his hot dogs yet
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well maybe when I am caught up on all my damn bills I will go buy some and all the shipment and send him a bill.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> If you're not going nowhere, can you go somewhere - preferably somewhere away from here?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



^THIS


BeerChameleon said:


> Umm can't you just be normal and lurk then, rather then waste a post in our thread

Click to collapse



And ^THIS 



''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well maybe when I am caught up on all my damn bills I will go buy some and all the shipment and send him a bill.

Click to collapse



I never asked you to use your own money you troll....give me a total and I'd send you the money 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## trell959 (Sep 26, 2012)

What's up guys? Just got back from the doctors! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's up guys? Just got back from the doctors!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Are you okay?
Clean bill of health, I hope?!

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Are you okay?
> Clean bill of health, I hope?!
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm alright.  I got two shots and and xray of my back. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I never asked you to use your own money you troll....give me a total and I'd send you the money
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



Well I am not going to go in Guelo Canelo's and getting prices unless I am going to buy the hot dogs 

It will be easier:
1. Buy with my own money
2. Get receipt of everything I bought take picture of receipts
3. Send the total to you
4. Donate money to me via paypal
5??
6. Profit!!!

---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------

Also hey trell,bd and late reply to everyone I have been chatting with for the past whatever. 

What kinda shots did u get?


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well I am not going to go in Guelo Canelo's and getting prices unless I am going to buy the hot dogs
> 
> It will be easier:
> 1. Buy with my own money
> ...

Click to collapse



Deal! 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2012)

Moon-Doggie says hi

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Sep 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Also hey trell,bd and late reply to everyone I have been chatting with for the past whatever.
> 
> What kinda shots did u get?

Click to collapse



Flu and something else,  I don't remember.  The doctor said I'm putting to much shock on my back with motocross and everything 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Deal!
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



K well as soon as I turn off the air conditioner, within the next month, You might be looking at a november when they will come


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Flu and something else,  I don't remember.  The doctor said I'm putting to much shock on my back with motocross and everything
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Sorry to hear that

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Flu and something else,  I don't remember.  The doctor said I'm putting to much shock on my back with motocross and everything
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This sounds familar 

Is this how you first posted in the mafia thread and we got to know you. 

I feel like I have seen this before.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

Shots for everyone! We must show our compassion to trell 






Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Deal!
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



Deal, huh? I got a Guero Canelo for you.



Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Shots for everyone! We must show our compassion to trell
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Flaming Dr. Pepper? 

Man we are going down a bad road


----------



## trell959 (Sep 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> This sounds familar
> 
> Is this how you first posted in the mafia thread and we got to know you.
> 
> I feel like I have seen this before.

Click to collapse



Go noob up some other thread 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Go noob up some other thread
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



no it is more fun to do it in this thread. 

Anyway, I swear somewhere I heard about a back injusy via a motorcycle. Maybe it was a dream


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 27, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> no it is more fun to do it in this thread.
> 
> Anyway, I swear somewhere I heard about a back injusy via a motorcycle. Maybe it was a dream

Click to collapse



I remember someone guessing that as a reason why he was having back problems.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 27, 2012)

Screw you guys,  when I'm old and crippled,  you'll have to hear me nag all day.  It'll be like I'm replacing David! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Screw you guys,  when I'm old and crippled,  you'll have to hear me nag all day.  It'll be like I'm replacing David!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Let me nag in peace 


Also just got asphault 7 for 25 cents. 

Thinking about getting draw something too...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 27, 2012)

Laptop is in the shop for warranty repair, so my dad lends me his old one.

Pentium 4
1GB of RAM
40GB HDD
Radeon M6 Video Card
200+ unnecessary programs of sheer crap bogging down the drive.

Now that I've installed the correct drivers, stripped out all the crap programs, registry hacked it, enabled the page file, defragmented it, and cleaned up all the startup services and programs, this thing finally boots Windows XP under 2 minutes. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Laptop is in the shop for warranty repair, so my dad lends me his old one.
> 
> Pentium 4
> 1GB of RAM
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL 

also 1gb of ram 

Jase just use your nexus and a keyboard LOL it is faster and has 32gb of space plus moar with a  flash drive.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 27, 2012)

Who wants Chinese food?
And alcohol.... I have that too.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Let me nag in peace
> 
> 
> Also just got asphault 7 for 25 cents.
> ...

Click to collapse



Me too. I bought it for Sparky....and myself. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 27, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Let me nag in peace
> 
> 
> Also just got asphault 7 for 25 cents.
> ...

Click to collapse



I prefer Hot Pursuit to be honest 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I prefer Hot Pursuit to be honest
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Haven't played it yet. Can't say

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 27, 2012)

David you should get minecraft 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Haven't played it yet. Can't say
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You should give it a go because it's pretty good to be honest.
I'm not sure if it's still free on the sammy app store though 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 27, 2012)

reinstalling manually fglrx is so boooring. I made my graphics show up, but I have no environment yet 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> reinstalling manually fglrx is so boooring. I made my graphics show up, but I have no environment yet
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



/me nods and smiles, pretending he knows wtf you're talking about

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 27, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> /me nods and smiles, pretending he knows wtf you're talking about
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hybrid graphics, ati and intel cards and also a ****ed up xorg because of an update that messed things up 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hybrid graphics, ati and intel cards and also a ****ed up xorg because of an update that messed things up
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Or you could just run VGA_switcheroo and disable kernel modeset.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> David you should get minecraft
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya I thought about it but then I took an arrow to the knee 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 PM ----------

Trell that Damn beacon is still there 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Or you could just run VGA_switcheroo and disable kernel modeset.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Gnome just fired up . Got the discreet card to work as it should 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 27, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya I thought about it but then I took an arrow to the knee
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Gnome just fired up . Got the discreet card to work as it should
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Lemme guess....you blacklisted one of em at boot?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

What's up knuckleheads.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What's up knuckleheads.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse








Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

I hate my job, but I love my family, so I tolerate my job.  Way it goes.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I hate my job, but I love my family, so I tolerate my job.  Way it goes.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



What do you do if you hate your family and don't have a job?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> What do you do if you hate your family and don't have a job?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



You eat people under freeway overpasses.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You eat people under freeway overpasses.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



-_-

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> -_-
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Did you forget already?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Did you forget already?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Forget what?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lemme guess....you blacklisted one of em at boot?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Nope. Reinstalled fglrx properly, made new xorg conf file, fixed some other intergrated gpu configs and selected the ati card as default  now hybrid graphics work and I can switch between these 2 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Forget what?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Jase seemed confused by my Miami zombie reference.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Jase seemed confused by my Miami zombie reference.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Jase was the zombie, he just doesn't remember it.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 27, 2012)

Meh. Goodnight. Hiccup. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

Wake up everybody, I have an announcement to make!!!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## a.cid (Sep 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Night High and Mighty A.cid, The King

Click to collapse




Good servant...
Here, take your daily bread...







MacaronyMax said:


> We haven't met a.cid... Hey  'Night

Click to collapse




Hey!






TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wake up everybody, I have an announcement to make!!!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Say it mahn!

- Via xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wake up everybody, I have an announcement to make!!!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Is that not an announcement in itself?


a.cid said:


> Good servant...
> Here, take your daily bread...you earned it...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That was just rude.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

Is there something odd about this?







Sent from your mom.


----------



## a.cid (Sep 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Is that not an announcement in itself?
> 
> That was just rude.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do I sense someone getting offended 

P.s chill bro, didn't mean it that way...

- Via xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Is there something odd about this?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Looks like the old skool can...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Looks like the old skool can...

Click to collapse



Maybe you have to look at my title.  ....then translate it, and get to know me more.  This is highly unusual for me.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Is there something odd about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Keystone brah!


a.cid said:


> Do I sense someone getting offended
> 
> P.s chill bro, didn't mean it that way...
> 
> - Via xda premium

Click to collapse



Offended? Not at all.
Pissed off? Yeah 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Keystone brah!
> 
> Offended? Not at all.
> Pissed off? Yeah
> ...

Click to collapse



I feel like I'm cheating. hahaha

---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------

Actually, I have to take a break from here for a bit.  Gotta hit the shower....wifey is sending some strong signals my way.....wish me luck!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I feel like I'm cheating. hahaha
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------
> 
> Actually, I have to take a break from here for a bit.  Gotta hit the shower....wifey is sending some strong signals my way.....wish me luck!

Click to collapse



That'd be like me switching from Monster to water. Blasphemy!

I guess I'll speak to ya in a bit then


----------



## a.cid (Sep 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Keystone brah!
> 
> Offended? Not at all.
> Pissed off? Yeah
> ...

Click to collapse



Awww I'm sorry 
What do I do to make it up to you?
Chocolates? Flowers?

- Via xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 27, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Awww I'm sorry
> What do I do to make it up to you?
> Chocolates? Flowers?
> 
> - Via xda premium

Click to collapse



I want teh cookie back that I gave you yesterday :hopeful:


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## a.cid (Sep 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I want teh cookie back that I gave you yesterday :hopeful:
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



All that was left, was the finished product...
But I'm sorry, I already flushed it 

- Via xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 27, 2012)

a.cid said:


> All that was left, was the finished product...
> But I'm sorry, I already flushed it
> 
> - Via xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## a.cid (Sep 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


>

Click to collapse








- Via xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

YOLO!


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 27, 2012)

Bump. Morning everyone.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Sep 27, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Bump. Morning everyone.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ssup.

- Via xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 27, 2012)

morning


----------



## trell959 (Sep 27, 2012)

Morning men.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Morning men.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Excuse you?
Men?
Hmmmmmphhhhh!

snowflake DOES NOT approve.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 27, 2012)

Young lady 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Young lady
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Snowflake approves.
Sup Bro?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 AM ----------








Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------

My interwebz still suck (home)


----------



## trell959 (Sep 27, 2012)

Eh nothing really.  Just waiting for school to get out.  My friend just got out of juvi  today and I'm going to go see him 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My interwebz still suck (home)

Click to collapse



You know you have a problem when your ISP's LTE network is faster than their fiber network. Lulz.

In other news, who's hoping Google fiber takes over the U.S.?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approves.
> My interwebz still suck (home)

Click to collapse



Should be fiber?  If not.. Pretty decent


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 27, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Should be fiber?  If not.. Pretty decent

Click to collapse



Wow...those are some really fast pre-2000 DSL speeds...

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Wow...those are some really fast pre-2000 DSL speeds...
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



lol 
Dont know why the upload was so crappy there  My area was supposed to be getting Fibre optics last month.. apparently not


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You know you have a problem when your ISP's LTE network is faster than their fiber network. Lulz.
> 
> In other news, who's hoping Google fiber takes over the U.S.?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I think (actually, I KNOW) it's an installation/router placement problem. I should be getting at least 30mbps down,(I pay for 50/25)....I just can't get Verizon's techs there WHEN I'M GOING TO BE THERE. Sparky would be absolutely useless beyond opening the door in this situation and it would be a wasted visit. 

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 27, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Should be fiber?  If not.. Pretty decent

Click to collapse



Mine from earlier. Data smashing off your broadband 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I think (actually, I KNOW) it's an installation/router placement problem. I should be getting at least 30mbps down,(I pay for 50/25)....I just can't get Verizon's techs there WHEN I'M GOING TO BE THERE. Sparky would be absolutely useless beyond opening the door in this situation and it would be a wasted visit.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



So just move the router. No one can tell if you've moved it unless they're in your house looking at it.

Personally? I would plug into it and see what settings can me modified. See if moving DSN, adjusting signal types, QoS, and channel frequency can me changed.

Also, if you're using mixed 802.11B/G/N, and trying to get signal on N, the B/G signals are using ~80% of the power output so it's going to choke your wireless throughput. So see if moving it and modifying the settings helps.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 27, 2012)

is it an all in one device where the interface has been crippled?  ISPs are notorious for that...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2012)

Morning guys 

Last night I watched tosh.0 and his new show BrickleBerry and I think it might be the new south park  

It was hilarious

---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 AM ----------

Also skinny YOU HOLDING A MILLER LITE 

Not sure if upgrading your taste of beer a tad or the store didn't have any stones


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2012)

*insert generic greeting here*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> *insert generic greeting here*

Click to collapse



*insert generic response to generic greeting here*


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> *insert generic response to generic greeting here*

Click to collapse



Well, that was awkward


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 27, 2012)

just thought id showcase this one more time...






ive got the firmware hacked in such a way it probably wont change...  the event log shows repeated fails trying to assign the correct bootfile...  i really hate comcast...  terrible company...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 27, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> just thought id showcase this one more time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So if my neighbor has Comcast and I'm on his WiFi, and I want to make it that fast....

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So if my neighbor has Comcast and I'm on his WiFi, and I want to make it that fast....
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



its the devices job to tell the headend what speed it's supposed to get by it's configuration file, and that config file is assigned during plan changes, and such...  and it periodically reprovisions to keep the firmware up to date...  it will look at the billing system to figure out what config file to give it...  access to backend is how I changed mine...  i just assigned it a different config file, and its been sticking since april...  i'd have to get someone to change it for you...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 27, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> its the devices job to tell the headend what speed it's supposed to get by it's configuration file, and that config file is assigned during plan changes, and such...  and it periodically reprovisions to keep the firmware up to date...  it will look at the billing system to figure out what config file to give it...  access to backend is how I changed mine...  i just assigned it a different config file, and its been sticking since april...  i'd have to get someone to change it for you...

Click to collapse



Couldn't I just get a Moto Surfboard, solder a header, and manually load the config while spoofing the same mac address?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning guys
> 
> Last night I watched tosh.0 and his new show BrickleBerry and I think it might be the new south park
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I bought them out of Stones.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I bought them out of Stones.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Never thought I see the day when stones get sold out


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Couldn't I just get a Moto Surfboard, solder a header, and manually load the config while spoofing the same mac address?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I'm very certain the modems firmware can be hacked by the customer...  I just don't know how...  it would take some hardware hacking like you said...  and having the config file like you said...  it's probably as simple as changing just the name of the it...

if you go into surfboards event log, you can see where it downloaded and itll be called something like d11_c_sb6120_silver_cm_01

the silver means 12 + 8 powerboost....  mine says d11_v_tg862g_widebandshowcaseblast_cm_01

it probably just looks at the name...


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 27, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> its the devices job to tell the headend what speed it's supposed to get by it's configuration file, and that config file is assigned during plan changes, and such...  and it periodically reprovisions to keep the firmware up to date...  it will look at the billing system to figure out what config file to give it...  access to backend is how I changed mine...  i just assigned it a different config file, and its been sticking since april...  i'd have to get someone to change it for you...

Click to collapse



You get my PM BNaughty?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Never thought I see the day when stones get sold out

Click to collapse



You never met anyone who buys as much of it as I do.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 27, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You get my PM BNaughty?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yes I did...  you'll have to give me a little time, it took me a week or two last time I changed someones...  i dont work there anymore...  after its been changed, all you have to do is powercycle...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2012)

Bored bump..


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2012)

If we go again, all the way from the start, I will try to change things that killed our thread


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> If we go again, all the way from the start, I will try to change things that killed our thread

Click to collapse



Go again where?


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> If we go again, all the way from the start, I will try to change things that killed our thread

Click to collapse



Such as this depressive post? 

What happened to the happy mafia family you people use to be? SONS, I'M DISAPPOINT!! 

Bump here, meh there, I'm bored...wow!! What lack of imagination...


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2012)

Nobody listens to scorpions


----------



## a.cid (Sep 27, 2012)

How old are you guys?

(So imaginative, I am)

- Via xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2012)

a.cid said:


> How old are you guys?
> 
> (So imaginative, I am)
> 
> - Via xda premium

Click to collapse



We've been through this a gazillion times


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 27, 2012)

a.cid said:


> How old are you guys?
> 
> (So imaginative, I am)
> 
> - Via xda premium

Click to collapse








''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Such as this depressive post?
> 
> What happened to the happy mafia family you people use to be? SONS, I'M DISAPPOINT!!
> 
> Bump here, meh there, I'm bored...wow!! What lack of imagination...

Click to collapse



Not sure if you are saying you are bored or refering to a I'm bored posts


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 27, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> yes I did...  you'll have to give me a little time, it took me a week or two last time I changed someones...  i dont work there anymore...  after its been changed, all you have to do is powercycle...

Click to collapse



No problem, just let me know 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 27, 2012)

a.cid said:


> How old are you guys?
> 
> (So imaginative, I am)
> 
> - Via xda premium

Click to collapse



I turned 11 back in March.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 27, 2012)

Where are the zombies?

Here's the day two 25c apps.
http://www.androidcentral.com/google-play-025-sale-continues-fresh-batch-cheap-apps


----------



## a.cid (Sep 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I turned 11 back in March.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse









- Via xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> If we go again, all the way from the start, I will try to change things that killed our thread

Click to collapse



and post more? that would be a good idea we should all follow


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> and post more? that would be a good idea we should all follow

Click to collapse



Maybe


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Maybe

Click to collapse



definitely


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> definitely

Click to collapse



What's done is done, it's over now


Now have a dose of this


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So just move the router. No one can tell if you've moved it unless they're in your house looking at it.
> 
> Personally? I would plug into it and see what settings can me modified. See if moving DSN, adjusting signal types, QoS, and channel frequency can me changed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Two issues: first, the router cable is too short (the One that ties into the network box) second, I cannot for the life of me sign into the router admin page. Every single time I press a single key it automatically  puts three characters in

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Two issues: first, the router cable is too short (the One that ties into the network box) second, I cannot for the life of me sign into the router admin page. Every single time I press a single key it automatically  puts three characters in
> 
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



are you hard connected for the signin?  sometimes wireless signin is disabled


----------



## trell959 (Sep 27, 2012)

What's up guys. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2012)

Sup dude how's the bike? :silly:


----------



## trell959 (Sep 27, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup dude how's the bike? :silly:

Click to collapse



I haven't really found time to ride it 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I haven't really found time to ride it
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Awh unlucky dude :silly:

Never got pics of it :silly:


----------



## trell959 (Sep 27, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awh unlucky dude :silly:
> 
> Never got pics of it :silly:

Click to collapse



Oh I never took any!  I'm not home right now though 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey trell, max anyone else I forgot


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Oh I never took any!  I'm not home right now though
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



xD Fair enough man 


BeerChameleon said:


> Hey trell, max anyone else I forgot

Click to collapse



Sup David  that mayhem game is pretty cool xD


----------



## trell959 (Sep 27, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey trell, max anyone else I forgot

Click to collapse



You get my xbox message?  

Max what have you been up to? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You get my xbox message?
> 
> Max what have you been up to?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



School  
Also.. 2 flats today >_<          You?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You get my xbox message?
> 
> Max what have you been up to?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just read it 

And I swear I am going to find away to turn that sh*t off!! 

Edit guess there is no way to turn it off unless you disable all notifications.

Thanks a lot trell!! GRRR

---------- Post added at 01:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------

Yo follow these instructions and remove the beacon you sent me: 

Remove a beacon

After you set a beacon, you can remove it at any time. Here’s how:

Press the Xbox Guide button on your controller.

Go to Beacons & Activity.
On the My Beacons (leftmost) tab, select the beacon that you want to remove, and then select Remove Beacon.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 27, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Just read it
> 
> And I swear I am going to find away to turn that sh*t off!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll try when I get home.  That won't be for about 5 hours though 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'll try when I get home.  That won't be for about 5 hours though
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well I won't be on for 5 hours so, hopefully that when I get on, I wont see it


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 27, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well I won't be on for 5 hours so, hopefully that when I get on, I wont see it

Click to collapse



Why get rid of bacon? :silly:


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 27, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> are you hard connected for the signin?  sometimes wireless signin is disabled

Click to collapse



Yes

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Why get rid of bacon? :silly:

Click to collapse



It is turkey bacon  

---------- Post added at 01:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 PM ----------

Also CM10 is around the corner for my note 10.1 there are a few builds out but the official build and threads are coming


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 27, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes
> 
> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



Try using a different browser...  what brand is it?  Is a specific IP like http://192.168.1.1   ?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2012)

@max






---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 PM ----------


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2012)

rl spiderman thread


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 27, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2012)

---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Sep 27, 2012)

Ccccccccccccombo breaker! 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 28, 2012)

2nd page bump!!!

Thinking about buying fifa 12 for 25 cents also may get world of goo and tiny racers. 

I unsure tho..


----------



## trell959 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think I will only get fifa 12 the other games don't look that great and from the reviews of the racing one, it sounds annoying..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 28, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I think I will only get fifa 12 the other games don't look that great and from the reviews of the racing one, it sounds annoying..

Click to collapse



I've almost completed FIFA 12 xD
It wasn't 25p when I got it though 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## boborone (Sep 28, 2012)

Still alive, just took a break. Phone blew up on me. Finally updated to ICS. Overclocked to a stable CPU of 1.4 ghz  and GPU at 400. Thing is flying. And I love the features built in. Been too long since I played with the internals and actually modded my phone.

I don't need a sig, but I would love a cigg.

---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> I've almost completed FIFA 12 xD
> It wasn't 25p when I got it though
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



I think I paid a penny for it from Amazon, played it for a day or so and left it alone since

I don't need a sig, but I would love a cigg.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 28, 2012)

Asthma is coming back 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> Still alive, just took a break. Phone blew up on me. Finally updated to ICS. Overclocked to a stable CPU of 1.4 ghz  and GPU at 400. Thing is flying. And I love the features built in. Been too long since I played with the internals and actually modded my phone.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but I would love a cigg.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not bad 
I've had it for absolutely ages but haven't yet completed it cause I keep forgetting to back it up when I clear data :/
I only tend to play it now and again though.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Not bad
> I've had it for absolutely ages but haven't yet completed it cause I keep forgetting to back it up when I clear data :/
> I only tend to play it now and again though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I do that all the time lol

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 28, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I do that all the time lol
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Absolutely does my head in.
Luckily I'm staying with the same ROM for a while now so even when there's updates, I don't need to clear data, so I'm all good 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Absolutely does my head in.
> Luckily I'm staying with the same ROM for a while now so even when there's updates, I don't need to clear data, so I'm all good
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



What ROM is that?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 28, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> What ROM is that?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Resurrection Remix. It's the best JB ROM I've found so far.
The search still continues though 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Resurrection Remix. It's the best JB ROM I've found so far.
> The search still continues though
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Wish our phone had more development now, really slow since Verizon and HTC are being dicks and won't give us our ICS OTA or kernel source :crying:

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 28, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Wish our phone had more development now, really slow since Verizon and HTC are being dicks and won't give us our ICS OTA or kernel source :crying:
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's the reason I've moved away from Sony devices. They're way too locked down and terrible with updates.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That's the reason I've moved away from Sony devices. They're way too locked down and terrible with updates.
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



It's ridiculous, but it is more of Verizon's fault tbh, it's out of HTC's hands and we've been waiting almost a month just for Verizon to bloat the living hell out of it. Part of the reason why I want the next Nexus, it won't really matter when Verizon misses an update for a month.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 28, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> It's ridiculous, but it is more of Verizon's fault tbh, it's out of HTC's hands and we've been waiting almost a month just for Verizon to bloat the living hell out of it. Part of the reason why I want the next Nexus, it won't really matter when Verizon misses an update for a month.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So when you planning on getting a nexus?
Or are you just keeping it as an idea for the moment?


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> So when you planning on getting a nexus?
> Or are you just keeping it as an idea for the moment?
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Whenever the next one comes out. Didn't want to get the gnex because it's a year old with outdated hardware, and we should be getting another one fairly soon.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 28, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Whenever the next one comes out. Didn't want to get the gnex because it's a year old with outdated hardware, and we should be getting another one fairly soon.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah true. What company do ya reckon will release the next nexus?
Most people are saying HTC, but I'm not too sure to be honest.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah true. What company do ya reckon will release the next nexus?
> Most people are saying HTC, but I'm not too sure to be honest.
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



HTC would be cool, they make good phones, without the Sense and fully unlockable that would be awesome. I saw something about it being Samsung again, but no concrete info yet.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 1359582
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Not my cup of tea...but okay. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not my cup of tea...but okay.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why does nobody ever like my home screens?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Why does nobody ever like my home screens?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I've never seen one of yours.  Tapa won't let me click on the link BD replied to.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I've never seen one of yours.  Tapa won't let me click on the link BD replied to.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Click on the quoted post rather than the link 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Click on the quoted post rather than the link
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Not working 

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------

Ahh there we go.



Yeah I don't dislike it.  Its just too brought and busy for my liking.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not working
> 
> Sent from your mom.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was about to call you useless, but I can't now you done it 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I was about to call you useless and get my ass kicked, but I can't now you done it
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Ftfy 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ftfy
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Damn you :/


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## trell959 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey all

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey all
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Evening trell.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Evening trell.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Hey skinny boy

I don't need a sig, but I would love a cigg.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey skinny boy
> 
> I don't need a sig, but I would love a cigg.

Click to collapse



I'm a man.....man.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm a man.....man.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Hey man it's all cool man............man

I don't need a sig, but I would love a cigg.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey man it's all cool man............man
> 
> I don't need a sig, but I would love a cigg.

Click to collapse



You mean my Austin Powers voice didn't come through on that one?  Damn internet.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## a.cid (Sep 28, 2012)

This thread makes the app crash 
I had to sit through 7 fc's, and then switch to browser, just to reach the end...

How'd ya manage KC?

Ssup bobo...

- Via xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 28, 2012)

a.cid said:


> This thread makes the app crash
> I had to sit through 7 fc's, and then switch to browser, just to reach the end...
> 
> How'd ya manage KC?
> ...

Click to collapse



It's because I've actually got a good phone 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## boborone (Sep 28, 2012)

a.cid said:


> This thread makes the app crash
> I had to sit through 7 fc's, and then switch to browser, just to reach the end...
> 
> How'd ya manage KC?
> ...

Click to collapse



He should've been here when I got the thread locked. My phone was crashing left and right.

I don't need a sig, but I would love a cigg.


----------



## a.cid (Sep 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It's because I've actually got a good phone
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Ya right!
That totally explains why it still crashed on a s3!

Xda premium has started acting like the official fb app...
If it wants to crash, it has to crash...




boborone said:


> He should've been here when I got the thread locked. My phone was crashing left and right.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but I would love a cigg.

Click to collapse



I was here 
Lurker...
Remember 60x :shocked: ? 

- Via xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> He should've been here when I got the thread locked. My phone was crashing left and right.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but I would love a cigg.

Click to collapse



I'm surprised I didn't have epilepsy after that 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

---------- Post added at 05:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 AM ----------




a.cid said:


> Ya right!
> That totally explains why it still crashed on a s3!
> 
> Xda premium has started acting like the official fb app...
> ...

Click to collapse



You've got an S3? :what:


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## a.cid (Sep 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm surprised I didn't have epilepsy after that
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''
> ...

Click to collapse



Its there in the family...
I live in a joint family, so there are plenty of phones around...

My uncle has a s3 and a bold4...

I can play with it, though no serious messing...

- Via xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 28, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Its there in the family...
> I live in a joint family, so there are plenty of phones around...
> 
> My uncle has a s3 and a bold4...
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah right.
The only time, so far, that this thread has crashed the app was during one of the spamathon sessions. Probably the first I took part in so my phone wasn't prepared for it lol


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 28, 2012)

Development went nuts for US S3 then kinda tapered off...  I'm a little dissapointed...  Only a handful of AOSP ROMs...  CM10, AOKP, SlimBean, Paranoid Android, Codename Android...

my next phone will be another Nexus...


----------



## boborone (Sep 28, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Ya right!
> That totally explains why it still crashed on a s3!
> 
> Xda premium has started acting like the official fb app...
> ...

Click to collapse



Y U NO POST BEFORE NOW 

I don't need a sig, but I would love a cigg.


----------



## a.cid (Sep 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> Y U NO POST BEFORE NOW
> 
> I don't need a sig, but I would love a cigg.

Click to collapse



Hey, I didnt know you guys would take me in so easy!
I say hi, kc offers cookies, there's an agreement by 3 of the original 4, and before you know it, I'm a probationary member for 2 months...

I'm awesome :beer:





BNaughty said:


> Development went nuts for US S3 then kinda tapered off...  I'm a little dissapointed...  Only a handful of AOSP ROMs...  CM10, AOKP, SlimBean, Paranoid Android, Codename Android...
> 
> my next phone will be another Nexus...

Click to collapse




The fact that different carriers have different habits/eco-systems doesn't help either...
If there was just one US model, and different carriers just simply adopted it without messing around too much (ahem, Verizon), ths world would have been a better place...

My uncle has the International Version...
There's too much traffic in those forums, for my liking...


- Via xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 28, 2012)

I would like for everyone with a FB to take a moment and visit this page...  It means a lot to me...

http://www.facebook.com/fukcomcast

Thanks


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 28, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Hey, I didnt know you guys would take me in so easy!
> I say hi, kc offers cookies, there's an agreement by 3 of the original 4, and before you know it, I'm a probationary member for 2 months...
> 
> I'm awesome :beer:
> ...

Click to collapse


You're being trolled. You're not really gonna get in.
Glad to have you in here, to be honest 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## a.cid (Sep 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You're being trolled. You're not really gonna get in.
> Glad to have you in here, to be honest
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



I see, you're "turning green" with envy...
Ha!

- Via xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 28, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Hey, I didnt know you guys would take me in so easy!
> I say hi, kc offers cookies, there's an agreement by 3 of the original 4, and before you know it, I'm a probationary member for 2 months...
> 
> I'm awesome :beer:
> ...

Click to collapse




No.  That's how we lured you in.  Now the real abuse can commence.
Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------

And BTW.....I'm searching for MR 3000.  Who gave me that thank???

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ftfy
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



form this post skinny......? 

I don't need a sig, but I would love a cigg.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 28, 2012)

Edit...MissionImprobable, in the image thread.  Case closed!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 28, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I see, you're "turning green" with envy...
> Ha!
> 
> - Via xda premium

Click to collapse



Indeed xD
BTW, you're an arse for posting a pic in a PM. They don't load up on the app D:


TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No.  That's how we lured you in.  Now the real abuse can commence.
> Sent from your mom.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Wasn't me. I'm not that nice 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Indeed xD
> BTW, you're an arse for posting a pic in a PM. They don't load up on the app D:
> 
> Wasn't me. I'm not that nice
> ...

Click to collapse



I know.  We joined at the same time.  Bazinga!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I know.  We joined at the same time.  Bazinga!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Joined AA?

I don't need a sig, but I would love a cigg.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I know.  We joined at the same time.  Bazinga!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Talking about that, I've not long finished watching an episode of TBBT on YouTube.
Schrödinger's cat :thumbup:


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> Joined AA?
> 
> I don't need a sig, but I would love a cigg.

Click to collapse



XDA.


I tried AA before he was born.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 28, 2012)

i go to talkin trash about comcast, now all 3 services are out...  sigh...  prob boot back up with 12meg internet...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 28, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> i go to talkin trash about comcast, now all 3 services are out...  sigh...  prob boot back up with 12meg internet...

Click to collapse



Haha karma's a *****  


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Haha karma's a *****
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



ok now i feel spoiled or just weak...  6meg internet from a phone is COMPLETELY UNUSABLE...  i wouldnt even get online much if this was my normal speed...  man i'm gonna be pissed if it comes back on with correct speeds...  i've been spoiled by the 105...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 28, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> ok now i feel spoiled or just weak...  6meg internet from a phone is COMPLETELY UNUSABLE...  i wouldnt even get online much if this was my normal speed...  man i'm gonna be pissed if it comes back on with correct speeds...  i've been spoiled by the 105...

Click to collapse



I'm happy if I ever hit 6meg lol.
Just tell them if you don't get your speeds back you'll lose them a ton of customers 
A bit if a dirty trick, but why not if it works 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm happy if I ever hit 6meg lol.
> Just tell them if you don't get your speeds back you'll lose them a ton of customers
> A bit if a dirty trick, but why not if it works
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i seriously doubt telling them to give me back my hacked internets gonna work...  if it comes back wrong, ill get someone to change it to 300...  that's rolling out soon...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 28, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> i seriously doubt telling them to give me back my hacked internets gonna work...  if it comes back wrong, ill get someone to change it to 300...  that's rolling out soon...

Click to collapse



Well when you put it like that, good point 
I always seem to skip the main details :/ With the speeds you were getting, is that actual speed or just speed test speeds? Cause from experience, I only get about half of what the speed tests show.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 28, 2012)

lurking.  ring bell for service.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well when you put it like that, good point
> I always seem to skip the main details :/ With the speeds you were getting, is that actual speed or just speed test speeds? Cause from experience, I only get about half of what the speed tests show.
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Well a speedtest measures in in Megabits, and not kilobytes, or Megabytes like when you download something...  so i'm not sure if they're counting 8 bits or 10 bits as a byte...  10 would make more sense, since that's what manufacturers go by...

heres the fastest download i've managed to screenshot...  highest ever in chrome was like 10.2 megabytes / sec and the highest on a torrent i think was 8mb / sec... screenshots a tad lower...  and it's over wifi...  i kind of built the network around the fact that it was 105...  had to replace everything even the NIC cards...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 28, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Well a speedtest measures in in Megabits, and not kilobytes, or Megabytes like when you download something...  so i'm not sure if they're counting 8 bits or 10 bits as a byte...  10 would make more sense, since that's what manufacturers go by...
> 
> heres the fastest download i've managed to screenshot...  highest ever in chrome was like 10.2 megabytes / sec and the highest on a torrent i think was 8mb / sec... screenshots a tad lower...

Click to collapse



In the app you can tell it how to display.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 28, 2012)

Better come back with 105 ....  this will be the real test of my work...

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 28, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Better come back with 105 ....  this will be the real test of my work...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lulz...it'll come back with 5mbps down 768kbps up cable from the 1990's.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Why does nobody ever like my home screens?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



You put too much crap on them. They are waaaaaay too busy for me. If you need all those shortcuts, hide them in a folder or poor them on a secondary screen. 
The wallpaper ifs nice though
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 09:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 AM ----------




a.cid said:


> Hey, I didnt know you guys would take me in so easy!
> I say hi, kc offers cookies, there's an agreement by 3 of the original 4, and before you know it, I'm a probationary member for 2 months...
> 
> I'm awesome :beer:
> ...

Click to collapse



Just so you know, the first four were Twitch (not here), Husam, Me, Maxey. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## a.cid (Sep 28, 2012)

Hm, bd what about this? V





Thanks for teh info! 

- Via xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 28, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Hm, bd what about this? V
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Clock, wallpaper +1
I don't like icon labels (unless I'm using stock Sense, and then I don't have a choice) 
What launcher is that?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 09:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 AM ----------

Here's what my S3 looks like right now (subject to change at any time)





Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 AM ----------

And the One X
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Sep 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Clock, wallpaper +1
> I don't like icon labels (unless I'm using stock Sense, and then I don't have a choice)
> What launcher is that?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go launcher.
Pretty bloated I know, but runs all right without any noticable lag...

Whats the widget on your s3?
And can you give the One X wallpaper (only)?

That's just homescreen, I have 3...
The one I showed was the middle one...

Left:





Right:





There's no battery "icon", but there's a battery "line" on the top of the status bar... 

- Via xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 28, 2012)

My homescreen:





Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 28, 2012)

Here's the wallpaper. I uploaded it twice, I wasn't sure which would give better resolution...tapatalk servers or direct to the forum. (probably the same thing anyway  )
The widget on the S3 is UCCW and the skin is "razr circles" from the uccw thread in android apps here on XDA.
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 28, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Go launcher.
> Pretty bloated I know, but runs all right without any noticable lag...
> 
> Whats the widget on your s3?
> ...

Click to collapse



I have that same "battery line".... it's "inspired" (I use that term loosely here) by the MIUI battery bar..... 
Edit I I don't know why it didn't show up in my screenie of the One X....but it's there.
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Sep 28, 2012)

I haz navigation bar!
(Unthemed though, couldn't find the png's  )






Edit: why is it not showing up 
http://db.tt/ONjZs8vS 

Thanks bd for the wallpaper!

- Via xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 28, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I haz navigation bar!
> (Unthemed though, couldn't find the png's  )
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Failed pic is failed.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Sep 28, 2012)

boomp


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 28, 2012)

Well, i'm hereby scared for life. I should never had clicked that link.

This is the part where an idiot asks "what link" (Carter, i'm waiting)


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 28, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Well, i'm hereby scared for life. I should never had clicked that link.
> 
> This is the part where an idiot asks "what link" (Carter, i'm waiting)

Click to collapse



Just to keep your fickle mind amused and contented... What link? 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 28, 2012)

*IT's Fryday Fryday Gotto Get Down On Friday!!*




        (Yeah, Ah-Ah-Ah-Ah-Ah-Ark)
Oo-ooh-ooh, hoo yeah, yeah
Yeah, yeah
Yeah-ah-ah
Yeah-ah-ah
Yeah-ah-ah
Yeah-ah-ah
Yeah, yeah, yeah

[Rebecca Black - Verse 1]

7am, waking up in the morning
Gotta be fresh, gotta go downstairs
Gotta have my bowl, gotta have cereal
Seein’ everything, the time is goin’
Tickin’ on and on, everybody’s rushin’
Gotta get down to the bus stop
Gotta catch my bus, I see my friends (My friends)

Kickin’ in the front seat
Sittin’ in the back seat
Gotta make my mind up
Which seat can I take?

It’s Friday, Friday
Gotta get down on Friday
Everybody’s lookin’ forward to the weekend, weekend
Friday, Friday
Gettin’ down on Friday
Everybody’s lookin’ forward to the weekend

Partyin’, partyin’ (Yeah)
Partyin’, partyin’ (Yeah)
Fun, fun, fun, fun
Lookin’ forward to the weekend

[Rebecca Black - Verse 2]

7:45, we’re drivin’ on the highway
Cruisin’ so fast, I want time to fly
Fun, fun, think about fun
You know what it is
I got this, you got this
My friend is by my right
I got this, you got this
Now you know it

Kickin’ in the front seat
Sittin’ in the back seat
Gotta make my mind up
Which seat can I take?

[Chorus]

It’s Friday, Friday
Gotta get down on Friday
Everybody’s lookin’ forward to the weekend, weekend
Friday, Friday
Gettin’ down on Friday
Everybody’s lookin’ forward to the weekend

Partyin’, partyin’ (Yeah)
Partyin’, partyin’ (Yeah)
Fun, fun, fun, fun
Lookin’ forward to the weekend

[Bridge]

Yesterday was Thursday, Thursday
Today i-is Friday, Friday (Partyin’)
We-we-we so excited
We so excited
We gonna have a ball today

Tomorrow is Saturday
And Sunday comes after...wards
I don’t want this weekend to end

[Rap Verse]

R-B, Rebecca Black
So chillin’ in the front seat (In the front seat)
In the back seat (In the back seat)
I’m drivin’, cruisin’ (Yeah, yeah)
Fast lanes, switchin’ lanes
Wit’ a car up on my side (Woo!)
(C’mon) Passin’ by is a school bus in front of me
Makes tick tock, tick tock, wanna scream
Check my time, it’s Friday, it’s a weekend
We gonna have fun, c’mon, c’mon, y’all

[Chorus]

It’s Friday, Friday
Gotta get down on Friday
Everybody’s lookin’ forward to the weekend, weekend
Friday, Friday
Gettin’ down on Friday
Everybody’s lookin’ forward to the weekend

Partyin’, partyin’ (Yeah)
Partyin’, partyin’ (Yeah)
Fun, fun, fun, fun
Lookin’ forward to the weekend

It’s Friday, Friday
Gotta get down on Friday
Everybody’s lookin’ forward to the weekend, weekend
Friday, Friday
Gettin’ down on Friday
Everybody’s lookin’ forward to the weekend

Partyin’, partyin’ (Yeah)
Partyin’, partyin’ (Yeah)
Fun, fun, fun, fun
Lookin’ forward to the weekend








It's Stirfryday


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just to keep your fickle mind amused and contented... What link?
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



I can't post it here, but go to Reddit and look up a title that begins with "Tibetan". *NSFL*.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 28, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I can't post it here, but go to Reddit and look up a title that begins with "Tibetan". *NSFL*.

Click to collapse



HOLY F U CKING F UCKERS


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 28, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I can't post it here, but go to Reddit and look up a title that begins with "Tibetan". *NSFL*.

Click to collapse



That's effort. I'll just take your word for it 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That's effort. I'll just take your word for it
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Here ya go: http://www.reddit.com/search?q=Tibetan

First choice


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 28, 2012)

Lallix said:


> Can't resist i must post in this thread
> 
> Sent from the future

Click to collapse



No, you must not.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 28, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I can't post it here, but go to Reddit and look up a title that begins with "Tibetan". *NSFL*.

Click to collapse



Looked at that while I was eating breakfast. You guys are a bunch of pansies

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 28, 2012)

The new updated power amp with jelly bean notifications.....megusta.jpg
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------




Lallix said:


> Can't resist i must post in this thread
> 
> Sent from the future

Click to collapse







Get out. Or I'll throw this at you.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Looked at that while I was eating breakfast. You guys are a bunch of pansies
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Pft. That's nothing. I survived one of these burials, then ate the vultures.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Pft. That's nothing. I survived one of these burials, then ate the vultures.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Ew. Just....aw nevermind. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The new updated power amp with jelly bean notifications.....megusta.jpg
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What's wrong with your notifications? That doesn't look right at all


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 28, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Looked at that while I was eating breakfast. You guys are a bunch of pansies
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



It was just shocking, It didn't make me sick or anything it was just like OMGFG


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 28, 2012)

I should get an award for making a 10 year old P4 laptop run like a champ again.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 28, 2012)

I got my renewal for xbox live reduced 40% off 

Also they are looking into my missing purchased games 

Also getting my Allcast share adapter next week for 77 bucks  :victory::victory:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 28, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I got my renewal for xbox live reduced 40% off
> 
> Also they are looking into my missing purchased games
> 
> Also getting my Allcast share adapter next week for 77 bucks  :victory::victory:

Click to collapse



-_-

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> -_-
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



What?


----------



## trell959 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I should get an award for making a 10 year old P4 laptop run like a champ again.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse









Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Sep 28, 2012)

http://what-if.xkcd.com/13/


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> http://what-if.xkcd.com/13/

Click to collapse



Do want that 399 laser  in green 

Also interesting read


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> http://what-if.xkcd.com/13/

Click to collapse



Cool stuff :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey dex

I just got Flick golf,HD Widgets,Dragon Fly & zombie smash for 25 cents each


----------



## trell959 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thread has been dead today 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Thread has been dead today
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It has 

BTW thank you for getting rid of that beacon


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Thread has been dead today
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




I have sour punch straws.
Your argument is invalid.


I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

Just me, or has David turned into the new Milad?

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Just me, or has David turned into the new Milad?
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



ikr?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> View attachment 1362235
> I have sour punch straws.
> Your argument is invalid.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Snowflake's argument is never invalid. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Just me, or has David turned into the new Milad?
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



What?!?!? WHY?!?!


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 29, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What?!?!? WHY?!?!

Click to collapse



I have an eye on you


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What?!?!? WHY?!?!

Click to collapse



Idk y u whine about life 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

---------- Post added at 07:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> I have an eye on you

Click to collapse



Vulcher sky burial eye......

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------

A www David come back. Jk what new games have you been playing?

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 29, 2012)

second guy to post gets a special prize


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

First!




.......... Dammit

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 29, 2012)

Did I win?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Did I win?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No he said "second guy". Girls don't count.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 29, 2012)

Senior tailgate party probably going to get shut down soon 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

Trell wins

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------

Wait.......the students have covered parking at your school :what::banghead:

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Trell wins
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah solar panels 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yeah solar panels
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's freakin cool as hell. I like it. Alot!

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Sep 29, 2012)

prototype7 will have to fight boborone to death

winner gets his message on the thread title.
choose your weapons
1. MEME battle
2. Ban battle
3. Something else (requirement: should be funny and you should agree on what  )


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

Howdy LM

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm going to leave this outrage here.


Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I'm going to leave this outrage here.
> View attachment 1362357
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse





Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> prototype7 will have to fight boborone to death
> 
> winner gets his message on the thread title.
> choose your weapons
> ...

Click to collapse



I vote liquor shots and proof of cracked PC software. Or ban battle

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 29, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for starting drinking without confirming the start.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 29, 2012)

OK tapatalk, wtf are you doing?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------




boborone said:


> Banned for starting drinking without confirming the start.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Banned for having a sig saying you don't need a sig.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> OK tapatalk, wtf are you doing?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned noob is noob.












Still a noob.........?














See above.........








Si








Still noob

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned for starting drinking without confirming the start.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned noob is noob.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for not replying to my ban.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned for not replying to my ban.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for simple ban. Gtfo into the ban thread and face wrath of hussam.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------

Also Dexter bans you cause he is fapulous

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------

Banned for having dial up internet.

Y U NO LIVE IN 2010's

Where's your ban script kiddy?

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned for simple ban. Gtfo into the ban thread and face wrath of hussam.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for mixing threads


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned for simple ban. Gtfo into the ban thread and face wrath of hussam.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool, I sign on to see boborone regulating a mo'fo.  Nice!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for mixing threads

Click to collapse



Banned cause Mafia thread moves slow nowadays.

Y U NO READ 10 POSTS BEHIND 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned cause Mafia thread moves slow nowadays.
> 
> Y U NO READ 10 POSTS BEHIND
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Banned for making people read.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for mixing threads

Click to collapse



Banned for not double checking


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned cause Mafia thread moves slow nowadays.
> 
> Y U NO READ 10 POSTS BEHIND
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Banned because I just did, nothing worth reading ._.

---------- Post added at 03:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 AM ----------




dexter93 said:


> Banned for not double checking

Click to collapse



Banned because you're gonna get us locked


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned for making people read.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



banned for being illiterate merican 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because I just did, nothing worth reading ._.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned because we have to keep the flow. prototype7 and bob are the ones who are dueling


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because we have to keep the flow. prototype7 and bob are the ones who are dueling

Click to collapse



oh ok ban


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> oh ok ban

Click to collapse



Banned for not giving a reason.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> oh ok ban

Click to collapse



Banned because these 2 have to do some good banning

Epic bans like ours back in the day 

Edit
@bob, prot7:  just in the case you didnt get it. The object is to post EPIC, AMUZING and AWESOME bans. If you just post to keep the flow you may quit the challenge


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 29, 2012)

Banned for changing the [email protected] thread title  I got lost for a minute!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because these 2 have to do some good banning
> 
> Epic bans like ours back in the day

Click to collapse



Scarlett Johansson baby (however you spell her name)


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned for not giving a reason.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned because you don't reply to my ban.

You're underage
Look up to LM
Have andy as avatar...... noob....Android noob
Being a Yankee 


And most of all, from now until the day you die, every time you eat a steak, you will think of me. Cause Texas is the world's largest exporter of beef. We make what you eat. Not for us, you'd be vegetarian. Go ahead and thank me now.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Scarlett Johansson baby (however you spell her name)

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Banned because these 2 have to do some good banning
> 
> Epic bans like ours back in the day
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



edited post bump


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> edited post bump

Click to collapse



Banned for being an albatross around the neck of Mafia members 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned because you don't reply to my ban.
> 
> You're underage
> Look up to LM
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for banning me for the same reason I banned you for that you banned me for because it was too simple. Complicated enough for you? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned for banning me for the same reason I banned you for that you banned me for because it was too simple. Complicated enough for you?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for not making any sense. But you do make scents, which is why I'm glad Samsung hasn't come out with smell-A-call hardware. But leave it to apple to sue when it is released. 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Please...


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Please...

Click to collapse


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned for not making any sense. But you do make scents, which is why I'm glad Samsung hasn't come out with smell-A-call hardware. But leave it to apple to sue when it is released.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Banned because HTC has the patent on Sense.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned because HTC has the patent on Sense.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned cause Jesus hates you.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned cause Jesus hates you.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Banned for having hair in your ears.


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Banned for having hair in your ears.

Click to collapse



Banned your ex shaves it for me. Btw, your dk doesn't taste bad, especially when she says I'm bigger. 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned your ex shaves it for me. Btw, your dk doesn't taste bad, especially when she says I'm bigger.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Banned for joking about my dead ex.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Banned for joking about my dead ex.

Click to collapse



She was delicious.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Banned for joking about my dead ex.

Click to collapse



Banned for crashing tapatalk with that pic.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Banned for joking about my dead ex.

Click to collapse



Banned for explaining why she was so stiff last time. Unbanned cause I like my women like I like my coffee......












Ground up and stored in the freezer.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I have an eye on you

Click to collapse











boborone said:


> Idk y u whine about life
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't whined lately since last week. And I had a bad week. 

Anyway ban whoever is above me cause this beer is my favorite:






10.4% abv

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> She was delicious.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse





prototype7 said:


> Banned for crashing tapatalk with that pic.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





boborone said:


> Banned for explaining why she was so stiff last time. Unbanned cause I like my women like I like my coffee......
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for being americans rednecks.


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Banned for crashing tapatalk with that pic.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned for failing at the duel. 
Y U NO BAN ME SCRIPT KIDDY

Banned cause lights by bassnectar is not dubstep. Banned cause dubstep exits. There is no structure to it as in your bans. No structure and random spurts of nonsense. 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned for failing at the duel.
> Y U NO BAN ME SCRIPT KIDDY
> 
> Banned cause lights by bassnectar is not dubstep. Banned cause dubstep exits. There is no structure to it as in your bans. No structure and random spurts of nonsense.
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for failing the duel.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Banned for failing the duel.

Click to collapse



Banned because he's a cowboy, he can't lose


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Banned for failing the duel.

Click to collapse



Banned cause OK. I need moar whiskey. You drink Scotch LM? I've learned alot of Europeans drink that or vodka. 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Banned cause OK. I need moar whiskey. You drink Scotch LM? I've learned alot of Europeans drink that or vodka.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



If it's alcohol, i'll drink it.


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned because he's a cowboy, he can't lose

Click to collapse



Si senor. حظرت لأنني يمكن نسخ الأحرف العربية مع فلاش جديدة

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> If it's alcohol, i'll drink it.

Click to collapse



Here's to it we all do it -toast. Banned proto7 cause he's a youngen and can't drink. 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Si senor. حظرت لأنني يمكن نسخ الأحرف العربية مع فلاش جديدة
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for poor grammar


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Banned for poor grammar

Click to collapse



Ban Google. He translated it for me. I'm still here but not for long. Need to pick girl up from work. Be back later. Couple hours. 

I leave you with this Hussam. Need to get into some good ole southern rock.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBLbrJxGtro&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ban Google. He translated it for me. I'm still here but not for long. Need to pick girl up from work. Be back later. Couple hours.
> 
> I leave you with this Hussam. Need to get into some good ole southern rock.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Alright, I'll see you later


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 29, 2012)

LOL
the duel was between bob and pr7
but, LM won xD

LM, need a custon title for the topic


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> LOL
> the duel was between bob and pr7
> but, LM won xD
> 
> LM, need a custon title for the topic

Click to collapse



Wtf

Ror7 bowed out by not responding to bans.:banghead:

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> LOL
> the duel was between bob and pr7
> but, LM won xD
> 
> LM, need a custon title for the topic

Click to collapse



Hmmm, i'm not drunk, so that won't be easy


----------



## a.cid (Sep 29, 2012)

Dammit, I sleeped through the duel!

I don't need a sig, and I don't need a cigg either.


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Hmmm, i'm not drunk, so that won't be easy

Click to collapse



That's no problem. I am


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 29, 2012)

LOL!  Nice title! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> LOL!  Nice title!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You earned it. LOL


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 29, 2012)

good night mafia


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 29, 2012)

Ray fired Sparky (long story, I'll tell it tomorrow..I'm not in a "wall of text"mood). He's back working at a carnival (until it closes in a month  )
Sigh.... :what::screwy:
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> good night mafia

Click to collapse



Night night

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## a.cid (Sep 29, 2012)

- Via xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ray fired Sparky (long story, I'll tell it tomorrow..I'm not in a "wall of text"mood). He's back working at a carnival (until it closes in a month  )
> Sigh.... :what::screwy:
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Eesh.  Sorry Sparky.  That's never good to hear.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 29, 2012)

I lol'd hard


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I lol'd hard

Click to collapse



An rc double posting??  What kind of world is this?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> An rc double posting??  What kind of world is this?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



It's my second double posting today  One for the people in the official thread, and one for you guys 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> It's my second double posting today  One for the people in the official thread, and one for you guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah I've done it too.

YOLO!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Eesh.  Sorry Sparky.  That's never good to hear.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



It really was his fault. He refused a job (he only refused it cuz the UN was in session and traffic would've been a nightmare, also every other driver said no). I think the other drivers shouldn't have been able to say no...but I wasn't there...I was in Dover. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It really was his fault. He refused a job (he only refused it cuz the UN was in session and traffic would've been a nightmare, also every other driver said no). I think the other drivers shouldn't have been able to say no...but I wasn't there...I was in Dover.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I understand nobody wants that job on a Friday, but sometimes you gotta suck it up.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I understand nobody wants that job on a Friday, but sometimes you gotta suck it up.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I agree...hence the "it was his fault"comment. 
If I had been there I may have been able to talk him into it/remind Ray that every other driver got away with saying no and diffused the situation. (I did that anyway, but not in time to stop the firing.... )
He actually got fired the other day...He went back to work at the carnival today....yay I'm a carny wife again. :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I agree...hence the "it was his fault"comment.
> If I had been there I may have been able to talk him into it/remind Ray that every other driver got away with saying no and diffused the situation. (I did that anyway, but not in time to stop the firing.... )
> He actually got fired the other day...He went back to work at the carnival today....yay I'm a carny wife again. :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Carnies.






Small hands.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Carnies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








That's a myth.
They have hairy backs.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's a myth.
> They have hairy backs.
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i forgot to put These__> "   ", and this-----> - Austin Powers....in my post.  my bad!


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> i forgot to put These__> "   ", and this-----> - Austin Powers....in my post.  my bad!

Click to collapse







I don't know how to respond to that...so here's a gratuitous pic of a pony.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't know how to respond to that...so here's a gratuitous pic of a pony.
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i quoted Austin Powers...that is all.  I just forgot the quotes, and the source.


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

Pizza and whiskey 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Pizza and whiskey
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Awesome and awesome.:victory:


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I lol'd hard

Click to collapse



That is ****in hilarious 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 29, 2012)

Sups guys.  Finally home 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sups guys.  Finally home
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



how was the party


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sups guys.  Finally home
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm still trying to understand your sig quote from watt.  Is _regret_ a waste of time, or is what you_ do_ a waste of time?


----------



## trell959 (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> how was the party

Click to collapse



Party didnt get shut dowb,  princible joined in  then fiitball gane right after.  Intense game! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm still trying to understand your sig quote from watt.  Is _regret_ a waste of time, or is what you_ do_ a waste of time?

Click to collapse



Regret. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

I can't find that twitter post from microsoft, anybody got a link

---------- Post added at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------




trell959 said:


> Party didnt get shut dowb,  princible joined in  then fiitball gane right after.  Intense game!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you drunk?


----------



## trell959 (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> I can't find that twitter post from microsoft, anybody got a link
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No,  it was a clean party 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Party didnt get shut dowb,  princible joined in  then fiitball gane right after.  Intense game!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





trell959 said:


> No,  it was a clean party
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So you smoked with sterilized pipes? Check your post.....


----------



## trell959 (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> So you smoked with sterylized pipes? Check your post.....

Click to collapse



-_- everyone had water and soda.  Some kids brought hookah,  but we didnt want it to get shut down,  and put it away. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> -_- everyone had water and soda.  Some kids brought hookah,  but we didnt want it to get shut down,  and put it away.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good deal, you missed school already. Don't need you missed cause of suspension. You'll be in summer school to make it up.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Good deal, you missed school already. Don't need you missed cause of suspension. You'll be in summer school to make it up.

Click to collapse



Football game was great.  I'm kicking myself for not playing this year. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Football game was great.  I'm kicking myself for not playing this year.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I was wondering if you did anything with school.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

New Tapatalk update sucks.  It no longer separates stickies.  It just puts the on the top of the list of threads. :thumbdown:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> New Tapatalk update sucks.  It no longer separates stickies.  It just puts the on the top of the list of threads. :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



****, does that mean xda will update that sht too like that?

You did have a backup of old one didn't you? Titanium Backup. Best investment a rooted android user can buy. Yes, I bought it. I buy android apps.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> ****, does that mean xda will update that sht too like that?
> 
> You did have a backup of old one didn't you? Titanium Backup. Best investment a rooted android user can buy. Yes, I bought it. I buy android apps.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm backed up.  No worries there.

Also, even with a low DPI, the page navigation bar is unusually large.  I'll screenshot it...gimme a sec.


Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 11:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------













Sent from your mom.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 29, 2012)

Who was asking for a Windows Ultrabook that is on par with a MacBook Air?

Just gonna leave this here: 
http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/06/toshiba-satellite-u845w-review/


Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Who was asking for a Windows Ultrabook that is on par with a MacBook Air?
> 
> Just gonna leave this hear:
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/06/toshiba-satellite-u845w-review/
> ...

Click to collapse



I've wanted a 21:9 since Phillips introduced their 21:9 TV two years ago.






Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah, I'm backed up.  No worries there.
> 
> Also, even with a low DPI, the page navigation bar is unusually large.  I'll screenshot it...gimme a sec.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ewwww just ewww







jaseglenn4 said:


> Who was asking for a Windows Ultrabook that is on par with a MacBook Air?
> 
> Just gonna leave this hear:
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/06/toshiba-satellite-u845w-review/
> ...

Click to collapse



Jebus that's nice. I'm trying to figure out an overall size, and I think that would be on par with an 11" standard aspect ratio. Just wider. That's very cool. OK air off list now. Thanks jase. I want that.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 AM ----------

And Toshiba makes solid books, haven't heard complaints about them.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ewwww just ewww
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No prob. I was digging around for portables to drool over and stumbled across it. Figured it's got enough power to be usable and it's unique with that insane aspect ratio. Lol

Also it comes in a wide range of models/power/specs.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> No prob. I was digging around for portables to drool over and stumbled across it. Figured it's got enough power to be usable and it's unique with that insane aspect ratio. Lol
> 
> Also it comes in a wide range of models/power/specs.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Did you guys miss my post??  You can already buy the Phillips 21:9 TV.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Did you guys miss my post??  You can already buy the Phillips 21:9 TV.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



It's cool, but there's very little 21:9 TV programming...lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

OK....I just opened my third beer without finishing the other two.  Three open beers, down the hatch!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> No prob. I was digging around for portables to drool over and stumbled across it. Figured it's got enough power to be usable and it's unique with that insane aspect ratio. Lol
> 
> Also it comes in a wide range of models/power/specs.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Didn't see the ram, but 1.7 i5 with 3 usb ports and hdmi starting at $1k with home premium is awesome. I would want it for photo and video editing while chilling out at the bar or coffee shop when I get my camera. I know I want some nice specs in it, not a hardware junky, but I got my current pc 2 years ago, and it's still kicking ass and taking names. Just want the same for the next one. Even though it will be my carry around for mundane tasks, still don't want a slouch.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> It's cool, but there's very little 21:9 TV programming...lol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



You think that would change with a UB?  Full screen videos would be cropped or stretched.  

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> OK....I just opened my third beer without finishing the other two.  Three open beers, down the hatch!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I know I'm feeling left out. Only on my third glass. feeling buzzed but nothing special. We need to do some catch up.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> I know I'm feeling left out. Only on my third glass. feeling buzzed but nothing special. We need to do some catch up.

Click to collapse



At almost 2am hick time?  Son, I am...well you know.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> At almost 2am hick time?  Son, I am...well you know.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



That's since I got home. at midnight. Before that, I ha.........ok nvm,,,, I am in myself as well. Sorry...sadface


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> That's since I got home. at midnight. Before that, I ha.........ok nvm,,,, I am in myself as well. Sorry...sadface

Click to collapse



I was just being a judgemental prick, don't take me seriously tonight.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Did you guys miss my post??  You can already buy the Phillips 21:9 TV.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



That's cool, but I don't see me liking it. Not much besides when I hook up my pc to watch movies is there anything in that ratio on my tv. I would have black bars on the sides wayyyy too often. Would end up making me mad.

---------- Post added at 01:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I was just being a judgemental prick, don't take me seriously tonight.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



hahaha skinny, I was judging myself. You're good man. I'm pouring a shot in the watered down glass now for you man.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> That's cool, but I don't see me liking it. Not much besides when I hook up my pc to watch movies is there anything in that ratio on my tv. I would have black bars on the sides wayyyy too often. Would end up making me mad.

Click to collapse



So aside from the UI taking full advantage of it,  what else about that aspect ratio is so impressive then?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

skinny's evil twin







it's a gif


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

And...holy crap....one of those three beers I opened had a cigarette butt in it.  Let's just say I drank it and tasted the worm.  Now I want to throw up.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So aside from the UI taking full advantage of it,  what else about that aspect ratio is so impressive then?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Specs, finally a windows oem has made an ultrabook with size and specs on par with a mac air. May have beaten it when you consider all the adapters and extras you would need to buy because it has the ports already built in. You see lots of "ultrabooks" that are basically just small laptops. Most 13 - 14.5 inches to miss the standard 15.3 inch size of a normal laptop. I want an ultrabook to put in my man purse. My camelbak that goes with me everywhere. An 11 inch would fit, and that would also. Until that came out, mac beat out all with size and specs. Now you can have a pc with awesome specs AND a small size for cheap.

---------- Post added at 02:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And...holy crap....one of those three beers I opened had a cigarette butt in it.  Let's just say I drank it and tasted the worm.  Now I want to throw up.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



ewww, I've only done a couple times and not thrown up


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> skinny's evil twin
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ehem, I wasn't always skinny.  I don't appreciate you using my childhood photos for a laugh.  it's deplorable.

---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------




boborone said:


> Specs, finally a windows oem has made an ultrabook with size and specs on par with a mac air. May have beaten it when you consider all the adapters and extras you would need to buy because it has the ports already built in. You see lots of "ultrabooks" that are basically just small laptops. Most 13 - 14.5 inches to miss the standard 15.3 inch size of a normal laptop. I want an ultrabook to put in my man purse. My camelbak that goes with me everywhere. An 11 inch would fit, and that would also. Until that came out, mac beat out all with size and specs. Now you can have a pc with awesome specs AND a small size for cheap.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 AM ----------

Click to collapse



you didn't answer my question.  tsk tsk.  I was asking about the aspect ratio.  you guys creamed your pants about it, then discount it because of lack of content that fits it.  explain.  do it.  do it.













do it.


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ehem, I wasn't always skinny.  I don't appreciate you using my childhood photos for a laugh.  it's deplorable.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol

And OK. It's not the aspect ratio that makes it cool. That goes to the post above. But to me what is cool about the ratio is that while being 14", it still has the same height of an 11". Making it still small enough to put in my bag. Like my 17" widescreen 1600*900 is the same size as a 15" at normal ratio laptop. And also at that size, you can multi task much easier. Have two windows open at the same time. 

......make sense?

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Lol
> 
> And OK. It's not the aspect ratio that makes it cool. That goes to the post above. But to me what is cool about the ratio is that while being 14", it still has the same height of an 11". Making it still small enough to put in my bag. Like my 17" widescreen 1600*900 is the same size as a 15" at normal ratio laptop. And also at that size, you can multi task much easier. Have two windows open at the same time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm 2 feet from being drunk, so anything that's spelled correctly makes sense right now.


In all seriousness though, yeah, it makes sense.  the aspect ratio, while too cutting edge for most consumers, has had a good side effect...portability.  Definately a plus, and may inadvertantly influence people toward wider screens.


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

It would fit in that. That's what I want. A real computer, not a tablet or netbook that fits in there.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> View attachment 1362833
> 
> It would fit in that. That's what I want. A real computer, not a tablet or netbook that fits in there.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



I'm so glad you use a lighter as a reference.  I can guess the specs of that bag down to the millimeter because of it.  awesome..

---------- Post added at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------

And Boborone, my most recent post in the "What are you listening to" thread is an ode to my TX bros.  nothing special, just 80s rock.


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't want to be a douche bag hipster with a messenger bag(while cool, but not me, I like my camelbak too much to let it go), I want something I can carry around and still do real computing on. You are very limited with a tablet or net book. I have a nook color that I hardly use, and an SGSII that does what a tablet can do. So I and most of the world don't need a tablet. All OEMs have needed to do is get rid of net books and bring the price and size of ultra books down and I see the populous really taking to them. 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

---------- Post added at 02:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm so glad you use a lighter as a reference.  I can guess the specs of that bag down to the millimeter because of it.  awesome..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------
> 
> And Boborone, my most recent post in the "What are you listening to" thread is an ode to my TX bros.  nothing special, just 80s rock.

Click to collapse



Hahaha either that or a rolled one. I chose lighter. And I saw and thanked the post in the thread. Good song is good song. I've been digging steel panther lately. In fact I have it paused now from earlier on my phone. Hair has it's place. 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> I don't want to be a douche bag hipster with a messenger bag(while cool, but not me, I like my camelbak too much to let it go), I want something I can carry around and still do real computing on. You are very limited with a tablet or net book. I have a nook color that I hardly use, and an SGSII that does what a tablet can do. So I and most of the world don't need a tablet. All OEMs have needed to do is get rid of net books and bring the price and size of ultra books down and I see the populous really taking to them.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



I really can't disagree with anything you said there.  

I notice a lot of that where I live too.  People here wear backpacks, they have large purses, and messenger bags are almost like wearing underwear...a necessity.

But I have to admit.  and this seems odd....

I have NEVER seen a person with a Galaxy Note.  Ever.  Ive seen tons of iPads, lots of Google tabs, tons of Android phones.  But I have never seen a person holding a Note.  That seems weird to me.  Ive even seen several Nooks, Kindle Fires, and lots of the original Kindles.

I am pining for the Note2 at the moment since i destroyed the screen on my S2....but I wonder how 8 million  Notes got sold and I've never seen a person using one.


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I really can't disagree with anything you said there.
> 
> I notice a lot of that where I live too.  People here wear backpacks, they have large purses, and messenger bags are almost like wearing underwear...a necessity.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



idk, but it's awesome cause I see tons of people using SGSIIs, I don't see many with android tablets, mostly ipads around here. The ones who have tablets are mostly the ones who bought a nook or kindle for the books, no android tablets running straight android. But yeah, it is nice seeing tons of people seeing tons of people use android and that being cool. 

I try to make it point to say to my girl when I see an iphone with a smashed screen, "LOOK JERILYN, THERE'S ANOTHER IPHONE WITH A SMASHED UP SCREEN!!!! YOU NEVER SEE AN IPHONE WITH A REGULAR SCREEN!!!!" Did that tonight at the store with the girl in front of us. The guys at the sprint store got big kick when I said real loud in the store that I feel like I have an iphone with my cracked screen cause you never see one in good shape. They were selling an iphone to a couple when I was getting mine warrantied. The couple looked at me with scared faces. You could tell they were buying it to be cool and not cause they wanted it because of any legit reasons.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> idk, but it's awesome cause I see tons of people using SGSIIs, I don't see many with android tablets, mostly ipads around here. The ones who have tablets are mostly the ones who bought a nook or kindle for the books, no android tablets running straight android. But yeah, it is nice seeing tons of people seeing tons of people use android and that being cool.
> 
> I try to make it point to say to my girl when I see an iphone with a smashed screen, "LOOK JERILYN, THERE'S ANOTHER IPHONE WITH A SMASHED UP SCREEN!!!! YOU NEVER SEE AN IPHONE WITH A REGULAR SCREEN!!!!" Did that tonight at the store with the girl in front of us. The guys at the sprint store got big kick when I said real loud in the store that I feel like I have an iphone with my cracked screen cause you never see one in good shape. They were selling an iphone to a couple when I was getting mine warrantied. The couple looked at me with scared faces. You could tell they were buying it to be cool and not cause they wanted it because of any legit reasons.

Click to collapse



this morning, I saw a black lady with the most awesome hair ever rocking a white GS2, and i wanted to say something to her, but I didn't, because I get the feeling that most people arent privvyed to what we do here, and they're not necessarily savvy people.  I automatically am inclined to think that most GS2 owners just took the bait and got it, without know what Android is about.  And that's fine i guess.


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> this morning, I saw a black lady with the most awesome hair ever rocking a white GS2, and i wanted to say something to her, but I didn't, because I get the feeling that most people arent privvyed to what we do here, and they're not necessarily savvy people.  I automatically am inclined to think that most GS2 owners just took the bait and got it, without know what Android is about.  And that's fine i guess.

Click to collapse



What's cool around here is most of the people who have high end android phones have them because they don't want an iphone. They could have bought an iphone with the same money, but chose android. Should have said something. And man, you have no clue how many people are into phones and tech until you start talking to them, most guys are, some girls are, but alot of the guys are. At least the ones I find are.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> What's cool around here is most of the people who have high end android phones have them because they don't want an iphone. They could have bought an iphone with the same money, but chose android. Should have said something. And man, you have no clue how many people are into phones and tech until you start talking to them, most guys are, some girls are, but alot of the guys are. At least the ones I find are.

Click to collapse



This black chick was kinda hot too.  You're right....she probably knew a thing or two....about phones, among other things.



but yeah, I never know how to start a convo with an Android user.  I just always assume they bought the next best thing to an iPhone and that they dont care about the difference.

For instance, where i work, I deal with truck drivers.  One in particular.  I thought he had an iPhone, but it was ensconced in a massive case, so i wasn't 100% sure, so I asked..."so are you gonna get the iPhone5?"

He shot me down by saying "No, I only run Android",  I was instantly inclined to ask if he rooted his device.


Basically that's where it ended.  He was somehow, anti-Apple, or Pro-Android, but he has never head of rooting.



This is the bout I have with Android.  It's huge to us, but unheard of to most.  It's kind of embarrassing, because I want to talk with some people in real life about it, but no one seems to know what the hell i'm talking about.

---------- Post added at 01:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 AM ----------

gonna hit the sack.  nite mafia.


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> This black chick was kinda hot too.  You're right....she probably knew a thing or two....about phones, among other things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah true dat. I guess I luck out with mostly young folk in a college town. And I'm hitting it too. In bed already. Deciding what to watch. Night man.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah true dat. I guess I luck out with mostly young folk in a college town. And I'm hitting it too. In bed already. Deciding what to watch. Night man.

Click to collapse



I'm a liar.  I'm on my porch.  Just cracked a Stone.  Who am I kidding 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm a liar.  I'm on my porch.  Just cracked a Stone.  Who am I kidding
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



haha I got my drink next to me. Just topped it off before I hit the sack. Us alkies, whatcha gonna do.....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> haha I got my drink next to me. Just topped it off before I hit the sack. Us alkies, whatcha gonna do.....

Click to collapse



Drinkers gonna drink!

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 01:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 AM ----------

"My porch".  Damn, that's nice to finally say.  I got my own porch.  F-yeah.

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 01:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 AM ----------

Here's the compound....my brother in law lives in that shack to the right lol





Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Drinkers gonna drink!
> 
> Sent from your mom.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha I did notice that, used to say "the porch". I'm digging the parking lot of kid cars hahahahaha. And man that place your brother in law has would be the perfect size for me. I call complete dibs if he ever moves out. Then we could be the *****in neighbors you talked about way back when.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Who was asking for a Windows Ultrabook that is on par with a MacBook Air?
> 
> Just gonna leave this here:
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/06/toshiba-satellite-u845w-review/
> ...

Click to collapse



But... it's so ugly. 


Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 29, 2012)

Meh.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Sep 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Youh

- Via xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 29, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Youh
> 
> - Via xda premium

Click to collapse



heh

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 AM ----------








Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Sep 29, 2012)

Huh

- Via xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 29, 2012)

Skadoosh!


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## a.cid (Sep 29, 2012)

Boom boom boom

- Via xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 29, 2012)

''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 29, 2012)

hehe. Nokia isnt playing fair


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 29, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Haha I did notice that, used to say "the porch". I'm digging the parking lot of kid cars hahahahaha. And man that place your brother in law has would be the perfect size for me. I call complete dibs if he ever moves out. Then we could be the *****in neighbors you talked about way back when.

Click to collapse



I'll have to take a pic of the inside of "tiny house".  He gutted it, reinforced the walls and used decades old hardwoods to build a bunk near the ceiling with a desk and bookshelf and closet underneath.  Then all he has on the floor is a sitting area and his TV and mini fridge.  Its pretty awesome. All he uses our house for is the bathroom.  He's not intrusive whatsoever.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'll have to take a pic of the inside of "tiny house".  He gutted it, reinforced the walls and used decades old hardwoods to build a bunk near the ceiling with a desk and bookshelf and closet underneath.  Then all he has on the floor is a sitting area and his TV and mini fridge.  Its pretty awesome. All he uses our house for is the bathroom.  He's not intrusive whatsoever.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Sounds cool. I don't have a porch (I also don't own my house, props to you SD) but I like my deck....it's mine.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't understand people:

You're having a conversation with a someone and they just keep ranting. You try to get a word in and they cut you off 4 or 5 times in a row. Finally, you snap and forcibly interject the comment, and they get mad, telling you how rude you are.

For some reason, a normal person would just let this go. Or they'd bicker about it for a little bit. Me? I'm trying to figure out if my exploding like a nuke and screaming at 130+ decibels about their personal issues was worth it.

Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I don't understand people:
> 
> You're having a conversation with a someone and they just keep ranting. You try to get a word in and they cut you off 4 or 5 times in a row. Finally, you snap and forcibly interject the comment, and they get mad, telling you how rude you are.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here on xda?
Link?
If not...then
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Will this work?
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 29, 2012)

I hate how there are so many ROMs for the nexus, but I want to flash none of them

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sounds cool. I don't have a porch (I also don't own my house, props to you SD) but I like my deck....it's mine.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What you have is awesome!  Looks very private too, which is a bonus.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Here on xda?
> Link?
> If not...then
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not on XDA lol. It happened on the phone.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sounds cool. I don't have a porch (I also don't own my house, props to you SD) but I like my deck....it's mine.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cool view you have there

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What you have is awesome!  Looks very private too, which is a bonus.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



It is. I'm pretty much surrounded by two family homes (two stories above ground) and I live in a three family home (three stories above ground), so not only do I have privacy but I have a pretty decent view as well. 
Edit: a lot of houses around here have basement apartments (some illegal  ) which is why I made the "above ground"comments. My house actually has four stories. We have a finished basement used by the owner.)
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 29, 2012)

/me thinks slow Google fiber is slow.



Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> /me thinks slow Google fiber is slow.
> 
> View attachment 1363609
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I call either shenanigans or... how the heck did you get Google fiber?
Damn you. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I call either shenanigans or... how the heck did you get Google fiber?
> Damn you.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't worry. It's not my Google fiber. Lol It's....someone else's. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 29, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------







Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 29, 2012)

Found out another one of my friends died a couple days ago 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Found out another one of my friends died a couple days ago
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm so sorry Trell. My condolences to you and your friend's family.
If you need to talk pm me and I'll give you my gtalk/gmail (although I thank you already have it and you are welcome to use it at any time)



Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------

Poor snowflake. She hurt her little toenail yesterday (the cut want that bad but there was a lot of blood). I had to use styptic powder to stop the bleeding. She flapped around a lot when I put it on her and now she looks like an extra in a slasher movie 







Poor bird needs a bath (and she'll get one too)
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm so sorry Trell. My condolences to you and your friend's family.
> If you need to talk pm me and I'll give you my gtalk/gmail (although I thank you already have it and you are welcome to use it at any time)
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning Snowflake. omg, I never want to get out of bed. I feel so comfortable.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Morning Snowflake. omg, I never want to get out of bed. I feel so comfortable.

Click to collapse



Then...........













Don't?
(Get out of bed) 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Then...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://www.amazon.com/HTC-S720E-Unl...e&ie=UTF8&qid=1348946774&sr=1-19&keywords=htc
could this work with tmobile?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/HTC-S720E-Unl...e&ie=UTF8&qid=1348946774&sr=1-19&keywords=htc
> could this work with tmobile?

Click to collapse



Considering that I have THAT EXACT PHONE.....







YES. 
HOWEVER: unless you live in an area that T-Mobile has completed (or is in the process of) refarming their 1900mhz (NAM) band to HSPA+ you WILL ONLY GET EDGE SPEEDS due to the fact that this phone is missing the 1700mhz (AWS) band for the downlink. 
Wait a minute I'll post a speed test on my one x with EDGE

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Considering that I have THAT EXACT PHONE.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



-_________- its completed around me. great


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 29, 2012)

Here Cam:







T-Mobile, on UNTHROTTLED EDGE speeds
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Here Cam:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



looks like im getting a gsm nexus or a t989  cause that edge crap aint happening


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> looks like im getting a gsm nexus or a t989  cause that edge crap aint happening

Click to collapse



They already started the refarming around here... I dropped red pocket and i'm on wifi (and have two other T-Mobile compatible phones) most of the time anyway.
Meh.
Why don't you just wait for the next nexus or the note 2..... You went thru like four phones before you finally got a semi decent one. 
Have some patience grasshopper.
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 29, 2012)

Spoiler or no spoiler?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> -_________- its completed around me. great

Click to collapse



If the refarming of the 1900 band is completed you WILL GET HSPA+ 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Spoiler or no spoiler?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Spoiler

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> They already started the refarming around here... I dropped red pocket and i'm on wifi (and have two other T-Mobile compatible phones) most of the time anyway.
> Meh.
> Why don't you just wait for the next nexus or the note 2..... You went thru like four phones before you finally got a semi decent one.
> Have some patience grasshopper.
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



my contract with verizon is up in march (it cant come soon enough) and id really rather not get another galaxy nexus. ive had major headaches with the radios on mine. gps takes 10 minutes to get a decent lock, wifi drops ALL THE MOTHER******* time, 4g and 3g are teh spotty. i never had these problems with my thunderbolt. *le sigh*


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> my contract with verizon is up in march (it cant come soon enough) and id really rather not get another galaxy nexus. ive had major headaches with the radios on mine. gps takes 10 minutes to get a decent lock, wifi drops ALL THE MOTHER******* time, 4g and 3g are teh spotty. i never had these problems with my thunderbolt. *le sigh*

Click to collapse



No one told you to get another galaxy nexus (reading comprehension, it's a valuable thing  )
What I DID SAY is if the refarming is completed, go ahead and get the One X, otherwise wait for the next Nexus (whatever it is, not the galaxy nexus) or the note2. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No one told you to get another galaxy nexus (reading comprehension, it's a valuable thing  )
> What I DID SAY is if the refarming is completed, go ahead and get the One X, otherwise wait for the next Nexus (whatever it is, not the galaxy nexus) or the note2.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



money is also an important factor. been unemployed for over a year now.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 29, 2012)

If rhe refarming is completed in your area, then get One X. I <3 mine. 

if you don't like it Amazon has an excellent return policy. Get T-Mobile prepaid at first.




On another note..... $200 bill credit... Thank you T-Mobile! 

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 PM ----------

:sly:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> If rhe refarming is completed in your area, then get One X. I <3 mine.
> 
> if you don't like it Amazon has an excellent return policy. Get T-Mobile prepaid at first.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i dont doubt id love it, just i gotta have priorities right now. tech is on hold as of now.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> i dont doubt id love it, just i gotta have priorities right now. tech is on hold as of now.

Click to collapse








Look what I just sent sparky... 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Look what I just sent sparky...
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Now you need to send him a beer and a smoke

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Now you need to send him a beer and a smoke
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Or she could login online and have it install automatically, which would probably freak him the hell out. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Or she could login online and have it install automatically, which would probably freak him the hell out. Lol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I'm so doing that, RIGHT NAO!
.....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:14 PM ----------

OK. I installed it. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm so doing that, RIGHT NAO!
> .....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



He gave you his email and password 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Now you need to send him a beer and a smoke
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 PM ----------

What happens if you put a dropbox apk in a dropbox folder? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------




boborone said:


> He gave you his email and password
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Whaddya mean "gave me"? Who do think set up his gmail, phone, pc, any other random tech object you can name.... 

---------- Post added at 05:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------

Go get it...(dropbox release not yet released, apparently)
http://androidspin.com/2012/09/29/d...-snag-the-preview-release-and-give-it-a-shot/


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm so doing that, RIGHT NAO!
> .....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha. Do like a female friend of mine and install a porn app, then get confrontational after you "find" it.

Speaking of head ****: 




Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 29, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by Babydoll25<br />
> > I'm so doing that, RIGHT NAO!<br />
> > .....<br />
> > <br />
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse




Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Stupid tapatalk is being stupid.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Stupid tapatalk is being stupid.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Yeah, there is no latest section, it's empty and it takes forever to refresh.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 30, 2012)

I've been wondering how long a latest section was going to last. It uses the servers search to complete it. With an average of 40K members online and god only knows how many of them are using the app, that's alot or search queries.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 30, 2012)

Things have slowed to a crawl over the past few weeks for me...  takes forever to refresh a thread, it frequently puts me a few pages back, and the spinning blue circle has gotten pretty old...  I've just been waiting for it to either completely crash, or get better...


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 30, 2012)

Meh.
I've switched phones, (my amaze with mobile data seems quickest at this point) signed out/in....it's pretty bad at this point. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> I've switched phones, (my amaze with mobile data seems quickest at this point) signed out/in....it's pretty bad at this point.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I kept trying to t/s the issue as if it was only me...  changing browsers, removing addons, such as adblockers, since it is an ad-based site...  i didn't really see anyone else reporting it...  3 browsers and a format later, i know it's not just me...


----------



## boborone (Sep 30, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I kept trying to t/s the issue as if it was only me...  changing browsers, removing addons, such as adblockers, since it is an ad-based site...  i didn't really see anyone else reporting it...  3 browsers and a format later, i know it's not just me...

Click to collapse



No. Everyone. And search is down now. To see what was meaning earlier, try to see the latest posts. Not available. Cause it uses the server's search. Honestly, I'm glad they got rid if it. It means they need more ads or skimp on extras to pay for server searches.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------




boborone said:


> No. Everyone. And search is down now. To see what was meaning earlier, try to see the latest posts. Not available. Cause it uses the server's search. Honestly, I'm glad they got rid if it. It means they need more ads or skimp on extras to pay for server searches.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Wow am I drunk already 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 30, 2012)

XDA premium seems faster loading my favorites at least

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 30, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 30, 2012)

Evening bump

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 30, 2012)

Moon-doggie flew all the way to the kitchen!  Omg, we're in trouble nao.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 30, 2012)

Bump.  Grunt.


Wallpaper change.






Sent from your mom.


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 30, 2012)

135 am bump

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Sep 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Bump.  Grunt.
> 
> 
> Wallpaper change.
> ...

Click to collapse



I know this sounds sad. But I haven't figured out to take screenies with new rom. Always and forever been home and power button. This guy changed all kinds of things on this thing.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> I know this sounds sad. But I haven't figured out to take screenies with new rom. Always and forever been home and power button. This guy changed all kinds of things on this thing.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



tried vol down and power?


----------



## boborone (Sep 30, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> tried vol down and power?

Click to collapse



How'd you know!? That worked!

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> How'd you know!? That worked!
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



psychic special powers?  lol nah...  its always been like that on the AOSP roms for Samsung...


----------



## boborone (Sep 30, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> psychic special powers?  lol nah...  its always been like that on the AOSP roms for Samsung...

Click to collapse



Huh, well that's weird. The rom is based off an ICS leak. Not even the final release. But it runs awesome. Blu Kuban for the sprint sgsii. But he did include elements from all kinds of roms from all over the spectrum.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 30, 2012)

See?  I'm so good, that I have other people answer questions_ for_ me.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Huh, well that's weird. The rom is based off an ICS leak. Not even the final release. But it runs awesome. Blu Kuban for the sprint sgsii. But he did include elements from all kinds of roms from all over the spectrum.

Click to collapse



post a screenie...  always like to see what other people are running...  ive got JB AOKP for S3...  a screenshot would just look like stock jellybean...  no reason to post it...


----------



## boborone (Sep 30, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> post a screenie...  always like to see what other people are running...  ive got JB AOKP for S3...  a screenshot would just look like stock jellybean...  no reason to post it...

Click to collapse





I need to put the launcher and xda icons back to blue theme. Had this pic of my girl that fit the theme perfect. Made that my wallpaper. 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## boborone (Sep 30, 2012)

The andy in the drawer is animated


Got tons of options with it



I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh yeah, I forgot the tech stuff...
At&t Galaxy S2






Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 30, 2012)

I like that theme... the cross patterns in the black...














Nothing special about it... I've always preferred a stock look...  Tapatalks fckin up too had to manually come to this thread... that was annoying...

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Sep 30, 2012)

Everything is themed for it. 











I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 30, 2012)

Inverted gapps ftw!  And dark themes for everything else.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 30, 2012)

if you like Apex, try out Holo Launcher HD...  and who is that douche at the bottom of your gtalk? lol...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 30, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> if you like Apex, try out Holo Launcher HD...  and who is that douche at the bottom of your gtalk? lol...

Click to collapse



Ralph Macchio?


----------



## boborone (Sep 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Inverted gapps ftw!  And dark themes for everything else.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Hell yeah, looks awesome on our screens. Black isn't even lit up. I love amoled screens.

---------- Post added at 01:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 AM ----------




BNaughty said:


> if you like Apex, try out Holo Launcher HD...  and who is that douche at the bottom of your gtalk? lol...

Click to collapse



First time I tried apex with this rom, and yeah I do like it. What's holo like? Don't think I can use HD on this screen though.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ralph Macchio?

Click to collapse



LMAO...  I guess the tiny pic of does kinda look European...  got a lot of greek in me...  but unfortunately no Ralph Macchio...

---------- Post added at 01:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 AM ----------




boborone said:


> First time I tried apex with this rom, and yeah I do like it. What's holo like? Don't think I can use HD on this screen though.

Click to collapse



Theres a regular version...  It's built a lot like Apex in it's features but also has some extra ones...  Seems to have mirrored Apex for the most part, but has some other other option...  The paid version can create it's own Tabs in the drawer to separate things...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 30, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> LMAO...  I guess the tiny pic of does kinda look European...  got a lot of greek in me...  but unfortunately no Ralph Macchio...

Click to collapse



hey man, stick gyros up your ass if it floats your boat.  keep calm and sweep the leg.  no mercy.


----------



## boborone (Sep 30, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> LMAO...  I guess the tiny pic of does kinda look European...  got a lot of greek in me...  but unfortunately no Ralph Macchio...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's one thing I would have liked. But apex makes up for it by making home screen folders by merging icons together. My other screens have Widgets and folders. But my home home screen is just the dock and an analog clock. I like it clean. Too many people clutter it with crap that doesn't need to be there and looms awful. 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> That's one thing I would have liked. But apex makes up for it by making home screen folders by merging icons together. My other screens have Widgets and folders. But my home home screen is just the dock and an analog clock. I like it clean. Too many people clutter it with crap that doesn't need to be there and looms awful.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



i use ADWex, 1 homescreen (the one I posted).  Minimal.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> hey man, stick gyros up your ass if it floats your boat.  keep calm and sweep the leg.  no mercy.

Click to collapse





TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> i use ADWex, 1 homescreen (the one I posted).  Minimal.

Click to collapse



Yea I only need one screen...  i'v always wanted to buy this shirt...


----------



## boborone (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh and my lockscreen in landscape. Does both portrait and landscape.




I like how andy raises his arms when you touch him.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 30, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Yea I only need one screen...  i'v always wanted to buy this shirt...

Click to collapse



but he won with it.

it should say "saving your dork ass....."


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 30, 2012)

just about every shirt they have id buy and wear now that i look back at them...

http://despair.com/deviall1.html


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 30, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> just about every shirt they have id buy and wear now that i look back at them...
> 
> http://despair.com/deviall1.html

Click to collapse



i prefer tshirthell




anyway....




















































































---------- Post added at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 AM ----------

yup, looks like a big tampon in the background....and I don't care.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 30, 2012)

Meh. It's morning. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh. It's morning.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Morning it is.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Morning it is.

Click to collapse



Afternoon here it is :what:


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Afternoon here it is :what:

Click to collapse



Fix your clock


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Morning it is.

Click to collapse



It is here. (whatever timezone snowflake is in, MUST BE the correct one. 
)



Hi.


KidCarter93 said:


> Afternoon here it is :what:

Click to collapse




See my above comment regarding timezones and snowflake.
Snowflake thinks it's morning, and that's what it is. 
Also hi.
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 AM ----------







Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Fix your clock

Click to collapse



Maybe you shoukd fix yours 


Babydoll25 said:


> It is here. (whatever timezone snowflake is in, MUST BE the correct one.
> )
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I suppose I can't argue with that 

Hey Dex, BD and whoever's lurking


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Maybe you shoukd fix yours
> 
> I suppose I can't argue with that
> 
> Hey Dex, BD and whoever's lurking

Click to collapse



we are in snowflake time 


 hey everyone


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 30, 2012)

How's everyone doing then?

I'm pretty good myself, especially considering I've just sent a lovely email to Vodafone telling them to hurry up and take me to court if they want to, instead of just sending me letters about it xD


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> How's everyone doing then?
> 
> I'm pretty good myself, especially considering I've just sent a lovely email to Vodafone telling them to hurry up and take me to court if they want to, instead of just sending me letters about it xD

Click to collapse



What happened?

I'm fine. Trying to get rid of WP7 on my lumia


----------



## a.cid (Sep 30, 2012)

"When you're standing in the hall of fame
And the world's gonna know your name
Cause you burn with the brightest flame
And the world's gonna know your name
And you'll be on the walls of the hall of fame"

Oh god, I just love the meaning of this song, more so the video!

- Via xda premium


----------



## huggs (Sep 30, 2012)

Mornin OT gangters.
It's a beautiful day so get out, go a lil crazy, vandalize some public property, do something you normally wouldn't!!!
Y'all need to have some crazy stories about your day posted up here tonight


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> What happened?
> 
> I'm fine. Trying to get rid of WP7 on my lumia

Click to collapse



I was on contract with them for my Xperia S and I wasn't getting my internet or mins I was meant to be. After contacting 'them plenty of times they said I'd just have to deal with it, so I told them I'm not paying for something I'm not getting access to.
All they keep doing is sending me letters saying I've got 14 days to contact them or they'll either take me to court if send some debt collectors around 
They're not getting there money anyway


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I was on contract with them for my Xperia S and I wasn't getting my internet or mins I was meant to be. After contacting 'them plenty of times they said I'd just have to deal with it, so I told them I'm not paying for something I'm not getting access to.
> All they keep doing is sending me letters saying I've got 14 days to contact them or they'll either take me to court if send some debt collectors around
> They're not getting there money anyway

Click to collapse



Just break the contract. Transfer your number and dont pay


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Just break the contract. Transfer your number and dont pay

Click to collapse



Well I've already lost the contract SIM anyway. And they know I'm not paying it, but I'm getting pissed off with the letters they're sending me so I've called them out on it xD


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I was on contract with them for my Xperia S and I wasn't getting my internet or mins I was meant to be. After contacting 'them plenty of times they said I'd just have to deal with it, so I told them I'm not paying for something I'm not getting access to.
> All they keep doing is sending me letters saying I've got 14 days to contact them or they'll either take me to court if send some debt collectors around
> They're not getting there money anyway

Click to collapse



Retain all your emails from/to them documenting the fact that you didn't get what you paid for. This week help your case greatly. I say stick it to them KC!
(So does Snowflake)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Sep 30, 2012)

a.cid said:


> "When you're standing in the hall of fame
> And the world's gonna know your name
> Cause you burn with the brightest flame
> And the world's gonna know your name
> ...

Click to collapse



hahaha bro are you dropping a cid


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Retain all your emails from/to them documenting the fact that you didn't get what you paid for. This week help your case greatly. I say stick it to them KC!
> (So does Snowflake)
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Oh I have been and recording all calls aswell, just to be safe 
They really haven't got a leg to stand on


----------



## a.cid (Sep 30, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> hahaha bro are you dropping a cid

Click to collapse



Oh hai tom!
I didn't quite get the pun 

And as a new member of this OT gang, I can say this to all non-members...
"Get outta here, n00b!"

- Via xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 30, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> hahaha bro are you dropping a cid

Click to collapse




a.cid said:


> Oh hai tom!
> I didn't quite get the pun
> 
> And as a new member of this OT gang, I can say this to all non-members...
> ...

Click to collapse



Both of you should


----------



## a.cid (Sep 30, 2012)

Me no going...me stay!


----------



## TonyStark (Sep 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Both of you should

Click to collapse



a.cid and I will be back soon, we're going to talk to the RC Don... it's time for a new RC to be rubbed out!


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 30, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Me no going...me stay!

Click to collapse




TonyStark said:


> a.cid and I will be back soon, we're going to talk to the RC Don... it's time for a new RC to be rubbed out!

Click to collapse



I've even made it easier and left the door open for you


----------



## a.cid (Sep 30, 2012)

Ohhh puhleeez






- Via xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 30, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Sep 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I've even made it easier and left the door open for you

Click to collapse



Hurt me to the quick you did:crying:


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 30, 2012)

Sparky ran every ride on the lot last night....(for ten minutes at a time, he went around and gave everyone their break)
All twenty of them. 
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 30, 2012)

Just got these about a week ago: http://www.amazon.com/Grado-Prestig...8&qid=1349018587&sr=8-1&keywords=grados+sr80i
Love them, great sound and fairly cheap for good headphones.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 30, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



-_-

/me does not like flamboyant, poorly done portrayals of Batman.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> -_-
> 
> /me does not like flamboyant, poorly done portrayals of Batman.

Click to collapse



That's the original batman show. What's wrong with you. It was supposed to be campy, it was the sixties. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's the original batman show. What's wrong with you. It was supposed to be campy, it was the sixties.

Click to collapse



The sixties are a great time to remember in history books. Their music, film, and television on the other hand bely an era of technological inadequacy and shoddy acting that make my skin crawl with disdain.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> The sixties are a great time to remember in history books. Their music, film, and television on the other hand bely an era of technological inadequacy and shoddy acting that make my skin crawl with disdain.

Click to collapse



You couldn't have just said you don't like it? 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TonyStark (Sep 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



best ever early batman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_c6QfQcXsz4


----------



## trell959 (Sep 30, 2012)

Nexus 7 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> The sixties are a great time to remember in history books. Their music, film, and television on the other hand bely an era of technological inadequacy and shoddy acting that make my skin crawl with disdain.

Click to collapse



Whatever. I like those original batman shows. There's nothing shoddy about them. It's supposed to be "campy" I guess not everyone can "get it" 
(Edited for clarity)
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Nexus 7
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You haz a nexus 7? How's the build quality?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Sep 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> The sixties are a great time to remember in history books. Their music, film, and television on the other hand bely an era of technological inadequacy and shoddy acting that make my skin crawl with disdain.

Click to collapse



?? those were the dayz:laugh:


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 30, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Sep 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Sep 30, 2012)

Mwh


----------



## trell959 (Sep 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Mwh

Click to collapse



Image and meh fail 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 30, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 30, 2012)

Snowflake needs to go on a killing mission


----------



## trell959 (Sep 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You haz a nexus 7? How's the build quality?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No I was just playing with one 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Snowflake needs to go on a killing mission

Click to collapse



Snowflake has a sad nao.
(Then she will haz a angry and bite people)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake has a sad nao.
> (Then she will haz a angry and bite people)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I wouldn't think anything of that, it uses Bing so it's obviously fail (not that you couldn't tell how fail it is just from the fact that it has any negative results for Snowflake ).


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 30, 2012)

Snowflake is now negative about the internet. I just asked her. She said chirp.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 30, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I wouldn't think anything of that, it uses Bing so it's obviously fail (not that you couldn't tell how fail it is just from the fact that it has any negative results for Snowflake ).

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 30, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Sep 30, 2012)

Bd, you don't cage your bird(s)?

- Via xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Sep 30, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Bd, you don't cage your bird(s)?
> 
> - Via xda premium

Click to collapse




Yes, they have cages, they sleep, eat, and stay in their cages when I'm sleeping, or not home....they also have a playset and spend a decent amount of time out of cage. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 1, 2012)

Just spent an expensive 50p on The Dark Knight Rises and Nova Prime 

Not bad.jpg


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 1, 2012)

Evening meh.
(If you think it's not evening, please remember the mafia is officially on "Snowflake time")

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Evening meh.
> (If you think it's not evening, please remember the mafia is officially on "Snowflake time")
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Pics or such take over is like teh cake 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Evening meh.
> (If you think it's not evening, please remember the mafia is officially on "Snowflake time")
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I guess I'd have to agree, yet again.




        But it's a morning meh here. 00:19 




''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I guess I'd have to agree, yet again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not on "Snowflake time" it isn't.

@M_T_M

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2012)

I has a sick 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I has a sick
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse




What's wrong?
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's wrong?
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Combo of whatever Emily has and allergies from her cats

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Combo of whatever Emily has and allergies from her cats
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Emily?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Emily?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Yes. /me is curious of this as well. Who is this, "Emily".


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Emily?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



My girlfriend

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> My girlfriend
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Who's who!!??


HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Who's who!!??
> View attachment 1366833
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



I have the brown hair

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I have the brown hair
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse





HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I have the brown hair
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Now who's trolling? 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------







Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Oct 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Emily?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



If it's the one from fb she's cute. 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> If it's the one from fb she's cute.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



That she is sir

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 1, 2012)

Moral of the story: don't waste your money.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 1, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Now who's trolling?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not an alcoholic, I'm a drunk. Alcoholics go to meetings.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 1, 2012)

/me has realized that watching The Walking Dead at night, in a 100+ year old house, with headphones on, is spooky.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> /me has realized that watching The Walking Dead at night, in a 100+ year old house, with headphones on, is spooky.

Click to collapse



Now turn off all the lights and play F.E.A.R. well if you don't plan on going to sleep that is.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 1, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 1, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Now turn off all the lights and play F.E.A.R. well if you don't plan on going to sleep that is.

Click to collapse



None of the F.E.A.R's were that scary to me, especially the 2, 3, and all the expansions. 1 was definitely the scariest, but it really wasn't that bad.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> None of the F.E.A.R's were that scary to me, especially the 2, 3, and all the expansions. 1 was definitely the scariest, but it really wasn't that bad.

Click to collapse



Yeah I didn't like any of them except 1. It creeped me out mostly because I was playing it in a really old house that made lots of random creaking sounds and it was right on this little private lake that was covered in fog.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm pleased with how this came out. Signa icon pack and ember cm10 theme

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm pleased with how this came out. Signa icon pack and ember cm10 theme
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Watt, I really don't wanna be the naysayer, but it really just looks like one step up from stock.  I think if you are planning on keeping those icons (which are pretty decent), you may want to consider a black & white wallpaper.  It'll make the icons pop a bit more.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Watt, I really don't wanna be the naysayer, but it really just looks like one step up from stock.  I think if you are planning on keeping those icons (which are pretty decent), you may want to consider a black & white wallpaper.  It'll make the icons pop a bit more.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Meh. It came with the theme, I didn't have a chance to change it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2012)

Darker wallpaper? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Darker wallpaper?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



actually, yes...that looks way better!


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> actually, yes...that looks way better!

Click to collapse



Total hours into finding this theme/icon pack/wallpaper = 3 hours. This is why I don't ever do this on any of my phones

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Total hours into finding this theme/icon pack/wallpaper = 3 hours. This is why I don't ever do this on any of my phones
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



are you freakin kidding me?  it takes me 10-15 mins to find what i need, download, install and configure....and i'm super picky.

---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------

My current one.  Nothing amazing, but I like simpler icons 






Sent from your mom.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> are you freakin kidding me?  it takes me 10-15 mins to find what i need, download, install and configure....and i'm super picky.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm pickier then you could begin to even fathom -____-

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm pickier then you could begin to even fathom -____-
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



i would never have guessed that, based on your results.  Sorry.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> i would never have guessed that, based on your results.  Sorry.

Click to collapse



Its usually cause I never do anything. Or I never showcase it cause I'm never 100% satisfied with the look. Know what I mean? But this I actually like a lot, and will leave for a while

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Its usually cause I never do anything. Or I never showcase it cause I'm never 100% satisfied with the look. Know what I mean? But this I actually like a lot, and will leave for a while
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Hey man, whatever frosts your cookie.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hey man, whatever frosts your cookie.

Click to collapse



Yup. I'm a weird one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Yup. I'm a weird one
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



No you're not!  What makes you so weird??  Please explain.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No you're not!  What makes you so weird??  Please explain.

Click to collapse



 I'd have to make 2 posts.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 1, 2012)

meh....




i've been following Superdrag since the mid-90s.  The singer was a whiskey hound....gave it up several years ago to be a Bible-thumper.....now he's back.  Nice little message he has.  Good song too...  Well, this video is from 2009, so it's not new....but whatever.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> meh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm calling it a night here. At least I'm gonna try to. 3Am and I gotta be up at 6. Would I be better off not sleeping at all?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm calling it a night here. At least I'm gonna try to. 3Am and I gotta be up at 6. Would I be better off not sleeping at all?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



3 hours is the point of no return buddy...no sense in sleeping.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 3 hours is the point of no return buddy...no sense in sleeping.

Click to collapse



Gonna spend a lot of money on tea tomorrow then.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Gonna spend a lot of money on tea tomorrow then.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Tea?  Do you plan on waking up in England in the morning?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Tea?  Do you plan on waking up in England in the morning?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Drink tea every day. Problem?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Drink tea every day. Problem?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Just seems a bit gay, but again, it takes you three hours to set your phone up to look somewhat stock, so...

Sent from your mom.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just seems a bit gay, but again, it takes you three hours to set your phone up to look somewhat stock, so...
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Tea is delicious. I like how my phone is.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Tea is delicious. I like how my phone is.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



It's cool man.  Be loud and proud!


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It's cool man.  Be loud and proud!

Click to collapse



-.- why does the fact that I like tea make me gay?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> it takes you three hours to set your phone up to look somewhat stock, so...
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



this cracked me up...  my phones lucky if i set anything up but the settings and tapatalk...  i have a 'set it up as use' policy, and if it doesnt get setup in a few rom flashes, time to remove it...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> -.- why does the fact that I like tea make me gay?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



watt....please don't take me so seriously.  You are so sensitive.  gawd.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> watt....please don't take me so seriously.  You are so sensitive.  gawd.

Click to collapse



Also overdue for sleep.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 1, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> this cracked me up...  my phones lucky if i set anything up but the settings and tapatalk...  i have a 'set it up as use' policy, and if it doesnt get setup in a few rom flashes, time to remove it...

Click to collapse



The newest Tapatalk is horrible.

---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------




watt9493 said:


> Also overdue for sleep.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



GTFO bro....no hard feelings...i was just being silly.  sleep.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The newest Tapatalk is horrible.

Click to collapse



The buttons at the bottom are different...  I never could get much into it...  just bought it for its need for on the go...  maybe if I used the tablet more I wouldn't use the computer as much...  but I'm always home and usually online...

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 1, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> The buttons at the bottom are different...  I never could get much into it...  just bought it for its need for on the go...  maybe if I used the tablet more I wouldn't use the computer as much...  but I'm always home and usually online...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not just that, but the Stickies are now part of the thread list...I have to scroll down the list of Stickies to get to the fresh threads.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not just that, but the Stickies are now part of the thread list...I have to scroll down the list of Stickies to get to the fresh threads.

Click to collapse



I went to see what it looked like and found other stuff that's different...  when looking at a thread it shows the first post and the op not the last post and person...  yea it blows man...

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 AM ----------

And the modify is gone...  wtf...






Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 1, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I went to see what it looked like and found other stuff that's different...  when looking at a thread it shows the first post and the op not the last post and person...  yea it blows man...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That shouldn't be the case.  I set mine to show the first unread post, as it always has.Check that out in settings.  Nothing has changed there.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That shouldn't be the case.  I set mine to show the first unread post, as it always has.Check that out in settings.  Nothing has changed there.

Click to collapse



Yea I got that checked...  it shows the last poster in thread view of my favorites and jumps to this first unread but if I'm in the forums I see the first post...  maybe it was like that before...






Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 1, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Yea I got that checked...  it shows the last poster in thread view of my favorites and jumps to this first unread but if I'm in the forums I see the first post...  maybe it was like that before...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you ever entertained the idea of lowering your DPI?  Minor gripe, sure, but everything looks so huge in your screenys.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Have you ever entertained the idea of lowering your DPI?  Minor gripe, sure, but everything looks so huge in your screenys.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately there's no happy medium with this ROM and DPI...  this is the next level down...






Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 1, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Unfortunately there's no happy medium with this ROM and DPI...  this is the next level down...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have to admit, as much as I love 200dpi on my Galaxy S2, I constantly run in to compatability issues with the Play Store....it's almost not worth it sometimes, but the stock DPI on the GS2 is just so cartoonishly large.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I have to admit, as much as I love 200dpi on my Galaxy S2, I constantly run in to compatability issues with the Play Store....it's almost not worth it sometimes, but the stock DPI on the GS2 is just so cartoonishly large.

Click to collapse



U on tasks AOKP?  I only have options for 320 240 and 160...  240 is just too small on this screen...  yea I want it to be smaller but not that small...  Slim Bean has an inverted gapps package with a modded play store for different DPIs...  been meaning to figure out what's gonna make that work for me or try out Slim again it can set any DPI you tell it...

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 1, 2012)

Eden is 7 years old today.  Happy Birthday, Spaghetti....



here's some old ones....






























Now.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 1, 2012)

Mickey says "Happy Birthday Eden!"

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 1, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Mickey says "Happy Birthday Eden!"
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



She's dead asleep, she knows about XDA...I always tell her when people talk about her.  She thinks it's pretty cool.


She's also pro-android.  I was given an Apple Airport Extreme router as a gift, and whenever I complain about internet speed, she always says "Dad, why don't we get an Android one?"  I freakin love this kid.


----------



## a.cid (Oct 1, 2012)

I confess your daughter is really cute...and smart...

JoKer likes her...
(In the good sense)

- Via xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 1, 2012)

/me thinks the death of humanity is upon us.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just seems a bit gay, but again, it takes you three hours to set your phone up to look somewhat stock, so...
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I'm in England and coffees FTW. Not about drinking tea


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm in England and coffees FTW. Not about drinking tea

Click to collapse



How's life in bonnie England? Poor genetics, low air quality, lousy weather, and high prevalence of alcoholism; what's not to love!?

Jk, I'm just being an ass.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> How's life in bonnie England? Poor genetics, low air quality, lousy weather, and high prevalence of alcoholism; what's not to love!?
> 
> Jk, I'm just being an ass.

Click to collapse



Alcoholism is always at its best and wouldnt have it any other way xD


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Alcoholism is always at its best and wouldnt have it any other way xD

Click to collapse



Most Brits I've met don't know how to drink. They just drink until they pass out. That's not called alcoholism, that's called stupidity


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Eden is 7 years old today.  Happy Birthday, Spaghetti....
> 
> here's some old ones....

Click to collapse



 dude... enjoy the time BTW you look so much like a younger Kevin Bacon... Wait, are you Kevin Bacon?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 1, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> dude... enjoy the time BTW you look so much like a younger Kevin Bacon... Wait, are you Kevin Bacon?

Click to collapse



No, but I acted in a film with Ellen Pompeo years ago...so "six degrees" me.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 1, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Most Brits I've met don't know how to drink. They just drink until they pass out. That's not called alcoholism, that's called stupidity

Click to collapse



That's just stage one xD
We then get back up and carry on the drinking until we die from it 

P.S. Happy Birthday to your daughter Skinny 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 1, 2012)

In the new tapatalk app update there's a setting to hide those pesky sticky threads.
(Meh)
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> In the new tapatalk app update there's a setting to hide those pesky sticky threads.
> (Meh)
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



They're already hidden out of the way of noobs as it is because they can never seem to find them 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 1, 2012)

hey kid, I have a question..

''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak *but fails to feed off the mind of the strong*'' Isn't that a good thing??


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 1, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> hey kid, I have a question..
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak *but fails to feed off the mind of the strong*'' Isn't that a good thing??

Click to collapse



Yeah of course it is 
The whole thing is basically saying, if you're weak minded you can be expecting to have people control a lot of your actions in life. Whereas, if you're strong minded then that really can't happen 

I first made the quote when I was giving my mate some advise a couple years back 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah of course it is
> The whole thing is basically saying, if you're weak minded you can be expecting to have people control a lot of your actions in life. Whereas, if you're strong minded then that really can't happen
> 
> I first made the quote when I was giving my mate some advise a couple years back
> ...

Click to collapse



aaah US Liberalism.... buha.. buhahaha


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 1, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> aaah US Liberalism.... buha.. buhahaha

Click to collapse



Me no comprende 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Me no comprende
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



"if you're weak minded you can be expecting to have people control a lot of your actions" this is us, in a nutshell


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 1, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> "if you're weak minded you can be expecting to have people control a lot of your actions" this is us, in a nutshell

Click to collapse



Ah right. I was gonna have a different quote as my sig but the confessions thread lot voted for this one xD


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> They're already hidden out of the way of noobs as it is because they can never seem to find them
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse









Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 1, 2012)

Morning mafia!! 

Got another Interview tomorrow for an internship, maybe this one will actually teach me something 

Also Loving the new rom update I just Upgrade too


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning mafia!!
> 
> Got another Interview tomorrow for an internship, maybe this one will actually teach me something
> 
> Also Loving the new rom update I just Upgrade too

Click to collapse



Lemme guess: Team EOS ROM?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lemme guess: Team EOS ROM?

Click to collapse



No..

Baked rom 

Also we finally got liquid smith but the data doesn't work and waiting on a fix


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 1, 2012)

B.U.M.P.

Bring Up My P***


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No..
> 
> Baked rom
> 
> Also we finally got liquid smith but the data doesn't work and waiting on a fix

Click to collapse



-_-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> -_-

Click to collapse



Why are you constantly giivng me that face


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Why are you constantly giivng me that face

Click to collapse



That's my, "Don't be stupid/I'm not amused/You're annoying/Why bother?" face.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> That's my, "Don't be stupid/I'm not amused/You're annoying/Why bother?" face.

Click to collapse



How rude 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> How rude
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Meh. I'm honest.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Meh. I'm honest.

Click to collapse



Well that explains it 

I just looked at the bacon thread and now I am really hungry and want something with bacon


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well that explains it
> 
> I just looked at the bacon thread and now I am really hungry and want something with bacon

Click to collapse



Eat it while you can: http://www.cnn.com/2012/09/28/tech/web/apparently-this-matters-bacon/index.html


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2012)

Drug test for my new job today. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Drug test for my new job today.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



This should help...

Dilution tips and tricks...


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 1, 2012)

Ohai.

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 1, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Ohai.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Ohai...also, where you been?


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> This should help...
> 
> Dilution tips and tricks...

Click to collapse



Problem is I don't do anything

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Ohai...also, where you been?

Click to collapse



I didn't have an internet connection for 3 weeks and I kinda forgot about this place. I'll try to post more often (unless I already said that the last time)

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Problem is I don't do anything
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Ahhh...  yea that's my problem right now too...  Becoming an old and tedious problem...


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 1, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> I didn't have an internet connection for 3 weeks and I kinda forgot about this place. I'll try to post more often (unless I already said that the last time)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Pic in your sig is broken btw


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 1, 2012)

i've messaged him about that prototype7 still haven't heard back...  be nicer if i were still there, it's just a few mouse clicks...


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 1, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Pic in your sig is broken btw

Click to collapse



Do I even have a sig pic? There's just blank space

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 1, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Do I even have a sig pic? There's just blank space
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 1, 2012)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, I'll delete it or something.
 I'll come back tomorrow, it's 11 PM and I have school. Bye

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey!! & Night 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't know them, but as long as I know myself not a single f#ck is given 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I don't know them, but as long as I know myself not a single f#ck is given
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



 what's up? And hey 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 1, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> what's up? And hey
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Why you ? :what:
Absolutely f all  You?

Oh hello *in a strong Latvian accent*


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Why you ? :what:
> Absolutely f all  You?
> 
> Oh hello *in a strong Latvian accent*
> ...

Click to collapse



What you said  what you on about xD

Fair nuff,  Same really,  been busy all day though 


And lol xD 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello:
Max
Kidcarter
David
Jase
Proto
Anyone I may of missed
Lurks
M_T_M


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hello:
> Max
> Kidcarter
> David
> ...

Click to collapse



Forgot idavid was just posting, thought you were saying hi to yourself for a second


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hello:
> Max
> Kidcarter
> David
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from your mom.


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse








Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Hey skinny!! Did U get your stones back?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey skinny!! Did U get your stones back?

Click to collapse



Yessir!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 1, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> What you said  what you on about xD
> 
> Fair nuff,  Same really,  been busy all day though
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was saying I don't know idavid, but it don't matter because I know myself xD

Haha unlucky. I've had a well chilled day just playing Hot Pursuit :thumbup:


BeerChameleon said:


> Hello:
> Max
> Kidcarter
> David
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey mayn 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hello:
> Max
> Kidcarter
> David
> ...

Click to collapse



why the ?? you sad, bored, ugly or all of the above??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> why the ?? you sad, bored, ugly or all of the above??

Click to collapse



Bored at work 

I was just trying to get your attention


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I was saying I don't know idavid, but it don't matter because I know myself xD
> Haha unlucky. I've had a well chilled day just playing Hot Pursuit :thumbup:
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Ohhhhh right xD thought it was a quote or something :b
Lucky >_< 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2012)

Got the job

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Got the job
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Sweet, congrats! :highfive:


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Got the job
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Where at? Pics of said place or you are delirious :silly:


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Where at? Pics of said place or you are delirious :silly:

Click to collapse



McDonald's, where else? :cyclops:


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> McDonald's, where else? :cyclops:

Click to collapse



McDonald's doesn't drug test. Its Faulkner Buick-Gmc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> McDonald's doesn't drug test. Its Faulkner Buick-Gmc
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Cool a dealership, what are you going to o there?


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Cool a dealership, what are you going to o there?

Click to collapse



Lot attendant at 9 an hour

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Oct 1, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Lot attendant at 9 an hour
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Noob!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Noob!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey trell, want to play gta online tonight?


----------



## trell959 (Oct 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey trell, want to play gta online tonight?

Click to collapse



Sure 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2012)

Meh.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sure
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



GF is gone for the night 

Grab myself a beer and play gta all night 

At least Until 11 I have to get up for an interview tomorrow


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 2, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by watt9493<br />
> > Lot attendant at 9 an hour<br />
> > <br />
> > Sent from my Galaxy Nexus
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Says the kid with no job, still in high school.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Oct 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> GF is gone for the night
> 
> Grab myself a beer and play gta all night
> 
> At least Until 11 I have to get up for an interview tomorrow

Click to collapse



Sounds like you'll have a good night!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2



watt9493 said:


> Says the kid with no job, still in high school.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I'm enjoying my high school days


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sounds like you'll have a good night!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And I'm enjoying college more 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 2, 2012)

Trell get on Xbox!!! Its GTA time!!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 2, 2012)

Now that Cam and David are off dickin' around with video games, what's everyone else up to?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Now that Cam and David are off dickin' around with video games, what's everyone else up to?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I'm actually answering some Q/A believe it or not...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 2, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I'm actually answering some Q/A believe it or not...

Click to collapse



Right on man, always the helpful guy.:thumbup:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Right on man, always the helpful guy.:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Something like that...found myself nicely correcting people...  My ROM is starking to freeze up, I gonna switch it out...  I'll try and get that modded Play Store for all DPI working...  It would also solve your compatibility issues...  and it's inverted...

---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------

Here it is...  probably can just flash them like normal...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1911941


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm trying to get snowflake to go b back to sleep... 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 2, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Something like that...found myself nicely correcting people...  My ROM is starking to freeze up, I gonna switch it out...  I'll try and get that modded Play Store for all DPI working...  It would also solve your compatibility issues...  and it's inverted...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very cool man, I think I'll give it a shot.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm trying to get snowflake to go b back to sleep...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Any tricks?  Or is just a waiting game?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Any tricks?  Or is just a waiting game?

Click to collapse



Waiting....mostly. :banghead::banghead:

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Very cool man, I think I'll give it a shot.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Hey I just noticed that flash also has some framework changes to completely black out the settings...  It may not play well with AOKP...  and maybe need to pull its playstore files and manually replace them....  I'm getting each of the flashes and taking them apart to see what all they do...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Now that Cam and David are off dickin' around with video games, what's everyone else up to?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Umm tell and David not can 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 2, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Hey I just noticed that flash also has some framework changes to completely black out the settings...  It may not play well with AOKP...  and maybe need to pull its playstore files and manually replace them....  I'm getting each of the flashes and taking them apart to see what all they do...

Click to collapse



Flashing it didn't take.  Its still showing the same versions I had before.  Ah well.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Flashing it didn't take.  Its still showing the same versions I had before.  Ah well.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I noticed it has framework changes only for Slim Bean...  Think I'm gonna edit that flash to only flash the Play Store...  Should just be deleting everything out of the .zip and modifying the updater-script...  then we can just flash it right after the inverted gapps that work...    I'll post back results...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Waiting....mostly. :banghead::banghead:

Click to collapse



And alcohol.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Umm tell and David not can
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



*trell 


*Cam 



Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)

Alright Skinny...  I deleted the Play Store to make sure it flashes it...  It's the same version it said before...  but should be modded for Multi DPI...  All this flashes is the playstore and fixes it's permissions...

Let me know if this resolves your compatibility issues...

View attachment ModdedPlayStore.zip


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 2, 2012)

Anyone seen John McClane lately?

Seems like the last couple new members have dropped off the face of the Earth.

---------- Post added at 08:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------




BNaughty said:


> Alright Skinny...  I deleted the Play Store to make sure it flashes it...  It's the same version it said before...  but should be modded for Multi DPI...  All this flashes is the playstore and fixes it's permissions...
> 
> Let me know if this resolves your compatibility issues...
> 
> View attachment 1369358

Click to collapse



alright, lemme give it a shot...thanks B.

---------- Post added at 08:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------

It flashed perfectly, and it looks awesome, but one of the issues besides compatability i've always had with this play store is that for every category of apps, only about 15-20 display on the lists...is this related to the DPI thing?


----------



## trell959 (Oct 2, 2012)

Evening all.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey trell, how ya been?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It flashed perfectly, and it looks awesome, but one of the issues besides compatability i've always had with this play store is that for every category of apps, only about 15-20 display on the lists...is this related to the DPI thing?

Click to collapse



It could be...  I'd like to duplicate your issue...

Using the stock DPI on my phone...  I tapped Apps, scrolled over to Top Apps, and have this:







I changed my DPI to 260, did the same, and have the same amount showing....






What category are you going to?  I want to see if I see the same amount on both the stock DPI and a lowered one...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 2, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> It could be...  I'd like to duplicate your issue...
> 
> Using the stock DPI on my phone...  I tapped Apps, scrolled over to Top Apps, and have this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Every category I go to has it.  Some have 15 apps, some have 17 and so on.  When I go back to stock DPI, suddenly I'm seeing 100s of apps.  It has been this way since I've been using 200 DPI for a couple of months now, and the issue has persisted.

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------







Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hey trell, how ya been?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Same old me haha. What's up with you?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Same old me haha. What's up with you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bnaughty is doing his best to help me troubleshoot dpi /compatibility issues with the play store.  



Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 PM ----------

In fact, he should be our next member.  He already has a title.  Mafia Tech Support.  He even speaks fluent English!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 2, 2012)

Evening..

Trell what happen to your internet?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Evening..
> 
> Trell what happen to your internet?

Click to collapse



Beer is here.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Every category I go to has it.  Some have 15 apps, some have 17 and so on.  When I go back to stock DPI, suddenly I'm seeing 100s of apps.  It has been this way since I've been using 200 DPI for a couple of months now, and the issue has persisted.
> 
> Sent from your mom.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine displayed all apps properly on both DPIs...  Try this:

ROM Control => General UI => LCD Density => Change to stock value, hit Reboot.... 
ROM Control => General UI => LCD Density => Clear Market Data

Next, with a Root File Manager, I use Root Explorer, mount it as R/W and go to system/app and delete Phonesky.apk

Reboot to Recovery and flash the ModdedPlayStore.zip, Reboot...

ROM Control => General UI => LCD Density => Select whatever DPI you want, and Reboot..

Open the Play Store, hit accept, and you should have all of them displaying now...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Beer is here.

Click to collapse



I drank mine already  I am broke til thursday


----------



## trell959 (Oct 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Evening..
> 
> Trell what happen to your internet?

Click to collapse



I need a new router that's what 

@Skinny what DPI are you running?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 2, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Mine displayed all apps properly on both DPIs...  Try this:
> 
> ROM Control => General UI => LCD Density => Change to stock value, hit Reboot....
> ROM Control => General UI => LCD Density => Clear Market Data
> ...

Click to collapse



mount it as R/W....i don't know what that means, sorry.

task's rom has very easy and explicit instructions, but even following them to a T, it has never worked for me.  I'll try your suggestion.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> mount it as R/W....i don't know what that means, sorry.

Click to collapse



Read/Write

Use root explorer to change the mount settings..


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I need a new router that's what
> 
> @Skinny what DPI are you running?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



200


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I need a new router that's what
> 
> @Skinny what DPI are you running?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I need a new modem 

Probaly in the next few months I am going to up my internet to 55mbps speed and get a router-modem combo


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I drank mine already  I am broke til thursday

Click to collapse



Dang that's 3.5 days...  I can throw you a small donation... not a ton of money, but it would help...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Read/Write
> 
> Use root explorer to change the mount settings..

Click to collapse



ahh, got it.  I have ES file manager, would that work?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)

beerchameleon said:


> i need a new modem
> 
> Probaly in the next few months i am going to up my internet to 55mbps speed and get a router-modem combo :d

Click to collapse



stay away from combo modem routers!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 2, 2012)

Alright guys I am out, I have to sleep so I can get up early tomorrow for my interview. Wish me luck


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Alright guys I am out, I have to sleep so I can get up early tomorrow for my interview. Wish me luck

Click to collapse



Good luck David!  Nite.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 2, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> stay away from combo modem routers!

Click to collapse



Umm why? 

Also what router and and modem would you reccomend for that speed. I have to get a new modem when I upgrade to that speed.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ahh, got it.  I have ES file manager, would that work?

Click to collapse



It should...  it's a root browser I believe...  Also, those steps I posted are probably more than is needed....

These steps would probably resolve it as well...  Just I preferred to delete the current Phonesky.apk to make sure my flash worked....  and it did...  so you could try:

ROM Control => General UI => LCD Density => Change to stock value, hit Reboot.... 
ROM Control => General UI => LCD Density => Clear Market Data
ROM Control => General UI => LCD Density => Select whatever DPI you want, and Reboot..

Open the Play Store, hit accept, and you should have all of them displaying now...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Umm why?
> 
> Also what router and and modem would you reccomend for that speed. I have to get a new modem when I upgrade to that speed.

Click to collapse



I will read your response tomorrow, I g2g later mafia!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 2, 2012)

I can't even find Root Explorer on the PlayStore....see??  this is my problem.

---------- Post added at 09:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------




BNaughty said:


> It should...  it's a root browser I believe...  Also, those steps I posted are probably more than is needed....
> 
> These steps would probably resolve it as well...  Just I preferred to delete the current Phonesky.apk to make sure my flash worked....  and it did...  so you could try:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK...here's one thing I've noticed lately.  I follow those instructions exactly, but when it come's time to open the Play Store to hit accept, the Play Store just opens as usual and doesn't display the "accept" popup.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Umm why?
> 
> Also what router and and modem would you reccomend for that speed. I have to get a new modem when I upgrade to that speed.

Click to collapse



The router's interface will be crippled, and also the router will be weaker...  Always sacrifices with an All-in-one...  Limited router UI, and weaker router radio...

You have cable internet?  You'll need a Docsis 3.0 modem, a Motorola SB6120 or SB6121 would be fine...  It can handle up to 300mbps internet...  also the Zoom 5341J is really nice it can do 8 x 4 bonded channels, so it can handle the internet for years to come...  for routers, I reccomend a router from the Cisco EA Lineup...  to get 50Mbps down over Wifi you'll need a 5ghz channel, the 2.4 maxxes out at about 40 - 48...  48 is the absolute MAX...  So for 50meg internet, the Cisco EA series...  They have a 5ghz band...  also, do your computers support 5Ghz WiFi?

---------- Post added at 11:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can't even find Root Explorer on the PlayStore....see??  this is my problem.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then follow these...  I followed them just now, and have no issues, all apps are displaying...

ROM Control => General UI => LCD Density => Change to stock value, hit Reboot.... 
ROM Control => General UI => LCD Density => Clear Market Data

Next, with a Root File Manager, I use Root Explorer, mount it as R/W and go to system/app and delete Phonesky.apk

Reboot to Recovery and flash the ModdedPlayStore.zip, Reboot...

ROM Control => General UI => LCD Density => Select whatever DPI you want, and Reboot..

Open the Play Store, it didn't ask to Accept...  but It's showing all apps for me...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 2, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> The router's interface will be crippled, and also the router will be weaker...  Always sacrifices with an All-in-one...  Limited router UI, and weaker router radio...
> 
> You have cable internet?  You'll need a Docsis 3.0 modem, a Motorola SB6120 or SB6121 would be fine...  It can handle up to 300mbps internet...  also the Zoom 5341J is really nice it can do 8 x 4 bonded channels, so it can handle the internet for years to come...  for routers, I reccomend a router from the Cisco EA Lineup...  to get 50Mbps down over Wifi you'll need a 5ghz channel, the 2.4 maxxes out at about 40 - 48...  48 is the absolute MAX...  So for 50meg internet, the Cisco EA series...  They have a 5ghz band...  also, do your computers support 5Ghz WiFi?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't even find Root Explorer to download.  Like I said, this is my frustration.  ES isn't cutting it.  Can you post the apk for Root Explorer?  Sorry man, I swear to you, I am not retarded.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can't even find Root Explorer to download.  Like I said, this is my frustration.  ES isn't cutting it.  Can you post the apk for Root Explorer?  Sorry man, I swear to you, I am not retarded.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Working on it...  it's being a b!tch...

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------

Check your PM...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 2, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> The router's interface will be crippled, and also the router will be weaker...  Always sacrifices with an All-in-one...  Limited router UI, and weaker router radio...
> 
> You have cable internet?  You'll need a Docsis 3.0 modem, a Motorola SB6120 or SB6121 would be fine...  It can handle up to 300mbps internet...  also the Zoom 5341J is really nice it can do 8 x 4 bonded channels, so it can handle the internet for years to come...  for routers, I reccomend a router from the Cisco EA Lineup...  to get 50Mbps down over Wifi you'll need a 5ghz channel, the 2.4 maxxes out at about 40 - 48...  48 is the absolute MAX...  So for 50meg internet, the Cisco EA series...  They have a 5ghz band...  also, do your computers support 5Ghz WiFi?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I did exactly this.



Still didn't work.  FAAAAAWWWWWWKKKK.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I did exactly this.
> 
> 
> 
> Still didn't work.  FAAAAAWWWWWWKKKK.

Click to collapse



u got my PM with the file?


----------



## a.cid (Oct 2, 2012)

Need help, skinny?

- Via xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 2, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Need help, skinny?
> 
> - Via xda premium

Click to collapse



No, but I appreciate the offer.

BNaughty walked me through like a champ.  The dude has patience.  







Sent from your mom.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 2, 2012)

I hate when people interested in buying my phones don't text back -.-

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No, but I appreciate the offer.
> 
> BNaughty walked me through like a champ.  The dude has patience.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're having trouble with ES again, you can enable root browsing and mount system r/w in the settings under root options. Been using it forever and like it better than any of the other root explorers.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 2, 2012)

Anyone see the one x+? I want. NAO

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Anyone see the one x+? I want. NAO
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Meh, lazy. Link?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 2, 2012)

Anybody know of an app to watch news with? Idc if it's not live, would like it to be but anything works. Tia

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 2, 2012)

Damn my girl's on period -_-


----------



## boborone (Oct 2, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> Damn my girl's on period -_-

Click to collapse



Get your red wings :thumbup:

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 2, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> Damn my girl's on period -_-

Click to collapse




boborone said:


> Get your red wings :thumbup:

Click to collapse



TMI even for me. =_=


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 2, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> Damn my girl's on period -_-

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 2, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> a router from the Cisco EA Lineup...  to get 50Mbps down over Wifi you'll need a 5ghz channel, the 2.4 maxxes out at about 40 - 48...  48 is the absolute MAX...  So for 50meg internet, the Cisco EA series...  They have a 5ghz band...  also, do your computers support 5Ghz WiFi?

Click to collapse



correct me if Im wrong, but he doesn't want anything above the e4200 do to the chip. Anything above this and he can't flash ddwrt.A new e4200 can be had for as little as $129


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> And alcohol.

Click to collapse



No.jpg 
Morning meh. 
Snowflake says it's morning...........















So, it is.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 AM ----------

Snowflake update:
She's slowly getting her balance back. She now keeps her head straight almost all the time and is even able to nap with her beak in her back feathers (this is a normal sleeping position) and is beginning to preen large areas on her back near her tail. (She couldn't do that before)
Yay!
Hooray for Snowflake!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 2, 2012)

'Afternoon mafiosos


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 2, 2012)

Awesome BD! Hey dex, RC noob gtfo, hi to all you lurkers.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 2, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> Damn my girl's on period -_-

Click to collapse



Btw, who are you and what are you doing here?







TonyStark said:


> correct me if Im wrong, but he doesn't want anything above the e4200 do to the chip. Anything above this and he can't flash ddwrt.A new e4200 can be had for as little as $129

Click to collapse



See above 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> Btw, who are you and what are you doing here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hiu115 is in the OP, no idea who he is. RC noob has no excuses.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 2, 2012)

I see things are a bit quiet here..


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I see things are a bit quiet here..

Click to collapse



Might have a new visitor here later.  I got a pm last night... just a heads up.

And dex, though he's too modest to ask, BNaughty should be up for consideration.  Anyone else agree?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Might have a new visitor here later.  I got a pm last night... just a heads up.
> 
> And dex, though he's too modest to ask, BNaughty should be up for consideration.  Anyone else agree?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I'll vote yes.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Might have a new visitor here later.  I got a pm last night... just a heads up.
> 
> And dex, though he's too modest to ask, BNaughty should be up for consideration.  Anyone else agree?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I disagree.... not enough participation IMHO 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I disagree.... not enough participation IMHO
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



Snowflake vetoes your vote. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Might have a new visitor here later.  I got a pm last night... just a heads up.
> 
> And dex, though he's too modest to ask, BNaughty should be up for consideration.  Anyone else agree?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



if he asks... then maybe 

for now, I agree with the trollerator


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake vetoes your vote.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But Snowflake is my friend 
also...aren't you people afraid that someone that continues to "confess" want to become part of this Mafia??? 
Just sayin'.   

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## boborone (Oct 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I disagree.... not enough participation IMHO
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



I like him. But yes, he needs to post moar. So does max and half the others in the op.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## a.cid (Oct 2, 2012)

If my vote counts, take him in 

- Via xda premium


----------



## boborone (Oct 2, 2012)

a.cid said:


> If my vote counts, take him in
> 
> - Via xda premium

Click to collapse



No noob, your cries for attention mean nothing. 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> Btw, who are you and what are you doing here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Umm TonyStark

I was told by Dexter and M_T_M to participate, in order to par ti ci pate, capiche


----------



## trell959 (Oct 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> I like him. But yes, he needs to post moar. So does max and half the others in the op.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



I post as much as I can 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 2, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Umm TonyStark
> 
> I was told by Dexter and M_T_M to participate, in order to par ti ci pate, capiche

Click to collapse



No capiche. No comprende. No nada. No bring me scarlet.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------




trell959 said:


> I post as much as I can
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're good:beer:

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## boborone (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> No capiche. No comprende. No nada. No bring me scarlet.

Click to collapse



awesome... so that's good, right


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 2, 2012)

Tiny pictures are tiny


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I disagree.... not enough participation IMHO
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



Hence the modesty...


----------



## a.cid (Oct 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> No noob, your cries for attention mean nothing.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Noob who?

Edit: I may have killed the thread...
Pffft, n00000b...

- Via xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2012)

Snowflake wants a cracker. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 12:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 PM ----------







Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake wants a cracker.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



here ya go...  whole box of crackers...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake wants a cracker.

Click to collapse



If BNaughty's aren't enough, will these work?






They were made just for him


----------



## boborone (Oct 2, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Will these work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's good. Feed the bird so that you may accepted. Carry on.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> That's good. Feed the bird so that you may accepted. Carry on.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Carry On FTW 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Tiny pictures are tiny

Click to collapse



more better??


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)

gadf*[email protected]  i hate calling govt agencies...  i get locked out of this crap weekly...  always an hour or more hold time...


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 2, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> gadf*[email protected]  i hate calling govt agencies...  i get locked out of this crap weekly...  always an hour or more hold time...

Click to collapse



Stop depending on them...trololololololox  :silly:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 2, 2012)

Morning Mafia 

F*ck I am tired damn dog woke me up at 4 crying cause he was thirsty then he drank water and cried more wanting to go outside, so I let him, then he started barking along with the annoying neighbor dog 

Anyway interview went well very long one too met 8 different people 

Hopefully I get the internship and I can learn a lot :fingers-crossed:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Stop depending on them...trololololololox  :silly:

Click to collapse



kinda in a tight spot right now man...  but thanks for the encouragement....


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 2, 2012)

Anybody going to Android BBQ or Droidcon?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Anybody going to Android BBQ or Droidcon?

Click to collapse



Have new job so BBQ is out, Droidcon is a maybe though...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Anybody going to Android BBQ or Droidcon?

Click to collapse



I'm sending my aura


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)

One good thing from a bad money day...  My $2800 laptop is on a promo plan...  Time to call the credit people and dispute two things in collections that shouldn't be...  More stress...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2012)

Afternoon meh. 
Snowflake liked the crackers. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Afternoon meh.
> Snowflake liked the crackers.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Oct 2, 2012)

ooh yeah, I'm back baby


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 2, 2012)

This is my home screen now, any recommendations on a good (preferably free) icon pack? Not too minimal, I don't want black and white or just text.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> This is my home screen now, any recommendations on a good (preferably free) icon pack? Not too minimal, I don't want black and white or just text.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Signa. Its for go launcher, but its nice

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2012)

I haz a tired. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> ooh yeah, I'm back baby

Click to collapse



Back home? 

Also Hey BD,Proto,Watt and bobo.

Anyone I have missed


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz a tired.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



crush up some adderall and snort it...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 2, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> crush up some adderall and snort it...

Click to collapse



or some cyan pepper That'll wake ya up


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> crush up some adderall and snort it...

Click to collapse





Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------




TonyStark said:


> or some cyan pepper That'll wake ya up

Click to collapse



Achoooooo!

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xanax gets me goin...  not like other people...  I can eat 3 - 5 bars throughout the day and be on point...  getting sh!t done...  handled my money biz, things look better now, so im jammin to some digweed...  check this one...


----------



## boborone (Oct 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pika Achoooooo!
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Ftfy

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ftfy
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



LULZ


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pik Achoooooo!
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



At least fix it properly bobo 




boborone said:


> Ftfy
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> At least fix it properly bobo

Click to collapse



Spelling nazi 

Sup carter how goes it? 

---------- Post added at 02:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> At least fix it properly bobo

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Pokénazi
> 
> Sup carter how goes it?

Click to collapse



FTFY 
Not too bad mate. Just bored as hell :what:
How about you? 

Hey everyone else 

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse



No.jpg 

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse



Although...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> FTFY
> Not too bad mate. Just bored as hell :what:
> How about you?
> 
> Hey everyone else

Click to collapse



Good, I just wish it was thursday! I want to get paid!!! 

Also Spiderman Spam Party as said above


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Good, I just wish it was thursday! I want to get paid!!!
> 
> Also Spiderman Spam Party as said above

Click to collapse



I got paid today so it's all good 
You should also be quick enough and really my post above yours


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I got paid today so it's all good
> You should also be quick enough and really my post above yours

Click to collapse



What?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What?

Click to collapse



Refer to when I said "Although... "


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Refer to when I said "Although... "

Click to collapse



I did read that


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I did read that

Click to collapse



Sshh then because I'm still right


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sshh then because I'm still right

Click to collapse



Then:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Then:

Click to collapse



Spiderman died of HIV 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------

MOAR POSTS IS MOAR!!!


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------

It seems post merging is still a spammers downfall then :banghead:


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)

We should take a second to listen to a classic...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 2, 2012)

SPAM BNAUGHTY SPAM XD
But in a classy way apparently 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> SPAM BNAUGHTY SPAM XD
> But in a classy way apparently
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



MastaSpamma

should be someones username...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Spiderman died of HIV

Click to collapse




Fine


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 2, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> MastaSpamma
> 
> should be someones username...

Click to collapse



Make it yours 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Fine

Click to collapse



That's even worse D:


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Make it yours
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



i like BNaughty


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Make it yours
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''
> ...

Click to collapse



Well spiderman died:

Here is his replacement: Piderman


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 2, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> i like BNaughty

Click to collapse



Well that's not very team-member-ish behaviour 


BeerChameleon said:


> Well spiderman died:
> 
> Here is his replacement: Piderman

Click to collapse



"That'll do donkey, that'll do".


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well that's not very team-member-ish behaviour
> 
> "That'll do donkey, that'll do".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you watched baman and piderman on youtube? 

Its so stupid its funny


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Have you watched baman and piderman on youtube?
> 
> Its so stupid its funny

Click to collapse



No 
I'll get to it later on though, if I remember 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Signa. Its for go launcher, but its nice
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Meh, I like stock icons better than those, and GO Launcher sucks (theme was for Apex/Nova as well, so it worked on my Holo HD). Also, as usual, the first two words added to the dictionary after a ROM flash are "meh" and "noob." 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Meh, I like stock icons better than those, and GO Launcher sucks (theme was for Apex/Nova as well, so it worked on my Holo HD). Also, as usual, the first two words added to the dictionary after a ROM flash are "meh" and *"noob."*
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because you know it will be the first thing you're called?


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Meh, I like stock icons better than those, and GO Launcher sucks (theme was for Apex/Nova as well, so it worked on my Holo HD). Also, as usual, the first two words added to the dictionary after a ROM flash are "meh" and "noob."
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yea I don't like go anything 

THE SMS sucks, the launcher ugh

I am having a hard time deciding between nova and apex. Considering I bought nova for a quater, I am using that, it is more ram friendly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2012)

Booooooooozze!


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Booooooooozze!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lucky 

No booze for me til friday and no money til thursday.

What you drinking?


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm tired of this nexus.....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm tired of this nexus.....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



New Nexii a-coming next month!!
Or just get the Note II.....
I'm getting one...

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Lucky
> 
> No booze for me til friday and no money til thursday.
> 
> What you drinking?

Click to collapse



Jameson's

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 2, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm tired of this nexus.....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse





watt9493 said:


> I'd get the gnex now. Its a great phone. I really don't need anymore out of a phone
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Uhuh.



Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Yea I don't like go anything
> 
> THE SMS sucks, the launcher ugh
> 
> I am having a hard time deciding between nova and apex. Considering I bought nova for a quater, I am using that, it is more ram friendly

Click to collapse



What's wrong with GoSMS? Been using it for a while, love the quick reply notifications, better than stock and 20 times better than Handcent.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 2, 2012)

What should I make for dinner?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> What should I make for dinner?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



fried oysters, fried shrimp, boiled shrimp, fried softshell crab, oysters on the half shell, and boudain...


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 2, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> fried oysters, fried shrimp, boiled shrimp, fried softshell crab, oysters on the half shell, and boudain...

Click to collapse





HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Uhuh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Too bubbly...

Handcent was ok back in the day when I had my epic but now I just prefer the stock one 


Hello M_T_M


Get to see Say Anything on friday and Chevelle on Monday


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Too bubbly...
> 
> Handcent was ok back in the day when I had my epic but now I just prefer the stock one
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anything on Friday...what I win? 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1371270
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



it's a shame bubba died before he could showcase his shrimp cookin skills...


----------



## trell959 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey everyone

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 3, 2012)

hello dere...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Anything on Friday...what I win?
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



A delay of shipping on you hot dogs


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> fried oysters, fried shrimp, boiled shrimp, fried softshell crab, oysters on the half shell, and boudain...

Click to collapse



Be realistic. 
I haz a tired and no oysters.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> A delay of shipping on you hot dogs

Click to collapse






HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1371313
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



LOL jk bro as soon as I am not as broke I will send them


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Be realistic.
> I haz a tired and no oysters.
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ramen noodles?


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 3, 2012)

Can you all feel the excitement?






Life's good


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Ramen noodles?

Click to collapse



No.
I made steak and peas....with, almond cake for dessert.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Uhuh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm tired of it cause it won't keep a f***** WiFi signal for its life. Everything else is fine. I'm about to go back to ICS to see if that's the issue

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No.
> I made steak and peas....with, almond cake for dessert.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



sounds scrumptious...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2012)

If it wasn't obvious by my sig...it's my One X.....
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> If it wasn't obvious by my sig...it's my One X.....
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



supa dupa bubonic spectacula!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> supa dupa bubonic spectacula!!!

Click to collapse



Thank you.
Snowflake is glad you approve. She chose the blue. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------

I said "snowflake, how does blue for the status bar clock sound?" She said chirp. So blue it is....

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Oct 3, 2012)

School tomorrow it was a nice 4 day weekend!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thank you.
> Snowflake is glad you approve. She chose the blue.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Props to slowflake for choosing my fav color!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 3, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> supa dupa bubonic spectacula!!!

Click to collapse



Totally eyegasmic!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 3, 2012)

Happy 100 days of sobriety!!!



I made her muffins with a candle in one to wish on.


I don't need a sig, but would love a cigg.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> View attachment 1371704
> 
> Happy 100 days of sobriety!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, that is awesome!  High five to your girl!

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 PM ----------

But I have to ask bobo, how do you plan to handle yourself while spending time with her?  Are you taking it easy as well?  Just curious, I know its highly personal.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dude, that is awesome!  High five to your girl!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Thanks man. She did something I will only do when locked up. No way can/will I go that long. Dropped her off at a meeting tonight and picked her up with dinner.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Thanks man. She did something I will only do when locked up. No way can/will I go that long. Dropped her off at a meeting tonight and picked her up with dinner.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



See my edit, though you partially answered my question already...

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Happy 100 days of sobriety!!!
> 
> I made her muffins with a candle in one to wish on.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cigg.

Click to collapse



Tell her congrats for me!!!!



boborone said:


> Thanks man. She did something I will only do when locked up. No way can/will I go that long. Dropped her off at a meeting tonight and picked her up with dinner.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## trell959 (Oct 3, 2012)

Lurk lurk lurk

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> See my edit, though you partially answered my question already...
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I still drink and smoke, just not around her. I did have a beer one night at dinner with her. But she likes it cause I don't drink around her. It's hard. Hella hard. I did smoke a spliff out back of her sober house one night. I can't sleep and my mom gives me her cancer Med. 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> I still drink and smoke, just not around her. I did have a beer one night at dinner with her. But she likes it cause I don't drink around her. It's hard. Hella hard. I did smoke a spliff out back of her sober house one night. I can't sleep and my mom gives me her cancer Med.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Actually, its widely known that changing anything about your "routine" for someone in recovery is a bad idea.  I believe it is too. I quit drinking for the whole year in 2011, and it pissed me off when people went out of their way to not drink around me.  I thought "F that, have a good time, dont worry about me!"

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 3, 2012)

I'll tell you the hardest part is I love relaxing with a cold beer or glass of whiskey. Can't do that when she's around. And because she used to sneak mouthwash, she had me switch to a non alcoholic kind. It just doesn't burn the same when I'm cleaning my mouth. Those are the hardest things for me. But she's a good woman and one of the most kick ass people I've met in my life. So I work with her and she works with me. Be a yr Halloween. 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 3, 2012)

I quit for 56 dailes in jail, 42 days in rehab, 90 more in rehab again, and 86 days on my own...  things didnt get better...  i didnt see the point...


----------



## boborone (Oct 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Actually, its widely known that changing anything about your "routine" for someone in recovery is a bad idea.  I believe it is too. I quit drinking for the whole year in 2011, and it pissed me off when people went out of their way to not drink around me.  I thought "F that, have a good time, dont worry about me!"
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Oh here lately I've been pondering breaking up cause if the future she can't handle it, then we can't be together. It's who I am to wind down with a bottle. She even says it's not my addiction. But it's her trigger right now. And sooner or later, she's gonna have to be around me drinking again. 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh here lately I've been pondering breaking up cause if the future she can't handle it, then we can't be together. It's who I am to wind down with a bottle. She even says it's not my addiction. But it's her trigger right now. And sooner or later, she's gonna have to be around me drinking again.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



they say it takes 90 days to break the habits completely...


----------



## boborone (Oct 3, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I quit for 56 dailes in jail, 42 days in rehab, 90 more in rehab again, and 86 days on my own...  things didnt get better...  i didnt see the point...

Click to collapse



I quit for 2.5 yrs cause of being locked up, then rehab, then 2 yrs of paper with 2 UAs a week. Started hitting drugs after that. Was just pills and weed. But I learned alot about myself. Learned how to put things down.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh here lately I've been pondering breaking up cause if the future she can't handle it, then we can't be together. It's who I am to wind down with a bottle. She even says it's not my addiction. But it's her trigger right now. And sooner or later, she's gonna have to be around me drinking again.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



I fully agree.  My wife and I have had our ups and downs about it over the years.  Difference is, she drinks once or twice a year, and I'm an every day type.  *So was her dad*....So I quit for all of 2011 just to prove that I could, but I think I was more unhealthy last year than any year where I drink.  Just unresolved stress, no release, and basically no fun.


----------



## boborone (Oct 3, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> they say it takes 90 days to break the habits completely...

Click to collapse



She still has urges. She was stupid drunk. I was functioning. She drinks and it's over. I drank and held down job and house and bills. Not her. Two girls been kicked out in the past week for relapsing. She told me watching that made her want drink.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> She still has urges. She was stupid drunk. I was functioning. She drinks and it's over. I drank and held down job and house and bills. Not her. Two girls been kicked out in the past week for relapsing. She told me watching that made her want drink.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



The 90 day program i went to wasnt 12 step or faith based...  it was a functional analysis of what causes your triggers, how to avoid them, how to think clearly through it all...  it didnt help of course, i was there for the courts...  but it was a good program...  ill have to look up the name of the treatment regimen...


----------



## boborone (Oct 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I fully agree.  My wife and I have had our ups and downs about it over the years.  Difference is, she drinks once or twice a year, and I'm an every day type.  *So was her dad*....So I quit for all of 2011 just to prove that I could, but I think I was more unhealthy last year than any year where I drink.  Just unresolved stress, no release, and basically no fun.

Click to collapse



Right now I care about her and want her to get right. If that means I go a couple days with no alcohol a week, heh, right I'm cool with it. She wears me out and winds me down in her way. But like right now.....I want a beer to just sit back and relax with. That's my thing. She plays games on her phone to sleep, I have a glass of whiskey. Heh. I try. I care about her. I know she is going to make a decision to stay with me or not, but right now, we fit each other.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 3, 2012)

Cognitive behavioral therapy


----------



## boborone (Oct 3, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> The 90 day program i went to wasnt 12 step or faith based...  it was a functional analysis of what causes your triggers, how to avoid them, how to think clearly through it all...  it didnt help of course, i was there for the courts...  but it was a good program...  ill have to look up the name of the treatment regimen...

Click to collapse



Cool man, thanks. The best thing that happened to me was spending 2 months in solitaire when I was 15. Got tired of counting bricks and talking to my imaginary bud. Then I went inside me. Deep inside. Learned alot of myself. Came out a man. Learned I needed to work on controlling myself. And that's what I've tried ever since.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 3, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Cognitive behavioral therapy

Click to collapse



this is the program, and several books published on it...  i think it would help...  cause shes not confined or locked up, its just a book...


----------



## boborone (Oct 3, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Cognitive behavioral therapy

Click to collapse



Cool ill look that up. Sounds about like what I took away from rehab and did myself with Buddhism.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 PM ----------

Night you two. I'll see you tomorrow. 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Cool ill look that up. Sounds about like what I took away from rehab and did myself with Buddhism.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good night sir.

---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------

BN...Boborone was probably the first person on XDA to start paying attention to my posts when I was new.  He's a good dude, with endless stories.  You both probably have a lot more in common...similar histories and what-not.  That's why you belong here.  This is seriously the best thread on XDA if you're a member.   Daytime in the mafia is mostly spamming, trolling, and "meh" (hi BD), but late night is where it's at for me.  Good people, good humor, and good friendships.  We're a diverse crowd.  Just keep an eye out for Snowflake.  Don't piss her off.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Good night sir.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------
> 
> BN...Boborone was probably the first person on XDA to start paying attention to my posts when I was new.  He's a good dude, with endless stories.  You both probably have a lot more in common...similar histories and what-not.  That's why you belong here.  This is seriously the best thread on XDA if you're a member.   Daytime in the mafia is mostly spamming, trolling, and "meh" (hi BD), but late night is where it's at for me.  Good people, good humor, and good friendships.  We're a diverse crowd.  Just keep an eye out for Snowflake.  Don't piss her off.

Click to collapse



Well when I was told I could post here, I mainly lurked...  I posted some...  just because I don't feel comfortable intruding myself...  Feel like there's other Mafia members don't want me here, so I been just doing what this sentence says...  I figure I'll slowly ease my way in and see what happens...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 3, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Well when I was told I could post here, I mainly lurked...  I posted some...  just because I don't feel comfortable intruding myself...  Feel like there's other Mafia members don't want me here, so I been just doing what this sentence says...  I figure I'll slowly ease my way in and see what happens...

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure this morning's votes were in favor.

But yeah, just do your thing.  You have a brain of your own, you don't need my help.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 3, 2012)

Mixin up my sleep cocktail...  4 sleep pills, 2 of some other tired pill, and maybe two more script sleep pills...  wash it down with a NOS...  gotta see the PO early...  I'ma ask for some time tomorrow...  hes been making me be hom by 10am...  bullf*kinsh!t...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 3, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Mixin up my sleep cocktail...  4 sleep pills, 2 of some other tired pill, and maybe two more script sleep pills...  wash it down with a NOS...  gotta see the PO early...  I'ma ask for some time tomorrow...  hes been making me be hom by 10am...  bullf*kinsh!t...

Click to collapse



Man oh man....

I would have just taken prison.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Man oh man....
> 
> I would have just taken prison.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Too late now...  I'll apply for parole at the one yr mark and get denied, then apply again at 18mo mark, get denied, and finish my 2 years...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 3, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Too late now...  I'll apply for parole at the one yr mark and get denied, then apply again at 18mo mark, get denied, and finish my 2 years...

Click to collapse



Well dammit.  If you could make the decision again, would it change?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well dammit.  If you could make the decision again, would it change?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



At the time I was workin at comcast making 13.09/hr with awesome benefits...  figured I'd work the whole time, and bank money...  didnt work out though...  I'm a year in in Jan...  2 yrs total...  but as long as I'm paying them and obeying rules, they're not gonna parole me...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 3, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> At the time I was workin at comcast making 13.09/hr with awesome benefits...  figured I'd work the whole time, and bank money...  didnt work out though...  I'm a year in in Jan...  2 yrs total...  but as long as I'm paying them and obeying rules, they're not gonna parole me...

Click to collapse



That's why our justice system sucks.  They'd rather go light on you, and make you pay than send you to prison and cost money.  

Sent from your mom.


----------



## a.cid (Oct 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Lurk lurk lurk
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









- Via xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 3, 2012)

a.cid said:


> - Via xda premium

Click to collapse



Why lurk?  Especially in here....just post something!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## a.cid (Oct 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Why lurk?  Especially in here....just post something!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Its just that you, Bnaughty and bobo were enjoying good company...
And I'm at a loss of "experience" with all that kinda stuff...
Can't give back anything useful (except a light hearted meme  ), without feeling intrusive...

Go on, I'm the quiet guy who sits around and nods his head every now and then...

- Via xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Oct 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Why lurk?  Especially in here....just post something!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I don't want to interrupt the conversation. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 3, 2012)

I just donated both task650 and ktoonsez $0.25

LMAO

---------- Post added at 12:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 AM ----------

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32318475&postcount=9224


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 3, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I just donated both task650 and ktoonsez $0.25
> 
> LMAO
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You deserve an internet punch in the face from them.  But a high five from me.

---------- Post added at 10:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------




a.cid said:


> Its just that you, Bnaughty and bobo were enjoying good company...
> And I'm at a loss of "experience" with all that kinda stuff...
> Can't give back anything useful (except a light hearted meme  ), without feeling intrusive...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





trell959 said:


> I don't want to interrupt the conversation.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nah....Trell, you've been around a lot longer than me....

and A.cid, never ever be shy.  This is one of the only threads you can really just post, and someone will respond.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 3, 2012)

Sleep mixture complete...  wish my alarm would work...


----------



## a.cid (Oct 3, 2012)

I'll go with bd's tried and tested then...
"Meh"

- Via xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 3, 2012)

time for sleep... need be up in 4 and half hours...  later folks...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 3, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> time for sleep... need be up in 4 and half hours...  later folks...

Click to collapse



Later dude

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 PM ----------




a.cid said:


> I'll go with bd's tried and tested then...
> "Meh"
> 
> - Via xda premium

Click to collapse



I didn't mean respond with BD's trademark...n00b.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 3, 2012)

pullin an all nighter...


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 3, 2012)

Meh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## huggs (Oct 3, 2012)

yall jus sound so damn exciting....
imma jump off the damn bridge lol

wake up u basterds!!!!!


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 3, 2012)

Almost 4 weeks out and my kidney looks good, inside and out TG:good:


----------



## huggs (Oct 3, 2012)

Thats gonna be a badass scar, you could tell people you got knifed lol

But really you're one tough mofo, hope they hooked you up some serious pain meds.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 3, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Almost 4 weeks out and my kidney looks good, inside and out TG:good:

Click to collapse



*Thinks of a joke but doesn't want to offend so won't say it* 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## husam666 (Oct 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Back home?
> 
> Also Hey BD,Proto,Watt and bobo.
> 
> Anyone I have missed

Click to collapse



If you consider this thread home, yeah.
I was banned for 3 days


----------



## huggs (Oct 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> *Thinks of a joke but doesn't want to offend so won't say it*

Click to collapse



Say it Say it !!!

We're all friends here, you get sliced and diced you need humor. Laughter's the best medicine. That and percocet lol


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 3, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Almost 4 weeks out and my kidney looks good, inside and out TG:good:

Click to collapse



/me thinks it looks like some form of medieval, female genital torture.

Just sayin'


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> If you consider this thread home, yeah.
> I was banned for 3 days

Click to collapse



How come you got banned? :what:


huggs said:


> Say it Say it !!!
> 
> We're all friends here, you get sliced and diced you need humor. Laughter's the best medicine. That and percocet lol

Click to collapse



Now there's pressure on it to be a good joke now. It'll probably fail 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## husam666 (Oct 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> How come you got banned? :what:
> 
> Now there's pressure on it to be a good joke now. It'll probably fail
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



posted a photo that says gtfo but in words, so I was banned because I already have a "bad language" infraction


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> posted a photo that says gtfo but in words, so I was banned because I already have a "bad language" infraction

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> posted a photo that says gtfo but in words, so I was banned because I already have a "bad language" infraction

Click to collapse



Unlucky 



TonyStark said:


> Almost 4 weeks out and my kidney looks good, inside and out TG:good:

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 3, 2012)

I killed the thread.
What a noob 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Good night sir.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------
> 
> BN...Boborone was probably the first person on XDA to start paying attention to my posts when I was new.  He's a good dude, with endless stories.  You both probably have a lot more in common...similar histories and what-not.  That's why you belong here.  This is seriously the best thread on XDA if you're a member.   Daytime in the mafia is mostly spamming, trolling, and "meh" (hi BD), but late night is where it's at for me.  Good people, good humor, and good friendships.  We're a diverse crowd.  Just keep an eye out for Snowflake.  Don't piss her off.

Click to collapse



I'd stay up later and talk if I could....if I did I'd get NO sleep...as opposed to the lovely four-five hours a day I get now. 
Also, yes....a mad snowflake is a BAD idea. (She can fly, bite and poop on you all at the same time  )

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> I killed the thread.
> What a noob
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



No you didn't. 
Also, free thanks. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No you didn't.
> Also, free thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



FTW 
How's you BD?


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> FTW
> How's you BD?
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



I'm good. How are you?
Snowflake says hi. So does Moon-doggie.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm good. How are you?
> Snowflake says hi. So does Moon-doggie.
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's good then. Hey Snowflake & Moon Doogie 
I'm good apart from man flu 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That's good then. Hey Snowflake & Moon Doogie
> I'm good apart from man flu
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



I'm sorry you got the flu. I just got over it. It sucks being sick. 
Feel better. Have some soup. 
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 09:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------









Look it's Snuffy and Crackers 
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 3, 2012)

huggs said:


> Thats gonna be a badass scar, you could tell people you got knifed lol
> 
> But really you're one tough mofo, hope they hooked you up some serious pain meds.

Click to collapse



hahaha mifia style


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm sorry you got the flu. I just got over it. It sucks being sick.
> Feel better. Have some soup.
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't got any soup D:
It's kind of effort to go to the shop aswell lol.

I guess I'll just have to put up with it for now 

Bloody hell, how many birds have you got? 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 3, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> /me thinks it looks like some form of medieval, female genital torture.
> 
> Just sayin'

Click to collapse



hahaha stop... the stitches are gonna blow out


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I haven't got any soup D:
> It's kind of effort to go to the shop aswell lol.
> 
> I guess I'll just have to put up with it for now
> ...

Click to collapse



Too many! 
Two Cockatiels
Two parakeets
Two love birds
One canary
One finch

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Too many!
> Two Cockatiels
> Two parakeets
> Two love birds
> ...

Click to collapse




What about a partridge in a pear tree?


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What about a partridge in a pear tree?
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



and duck, duck, goose?


----------



## a.cid (Oct 3, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> and duck, duck, goose?

Click to collapse



And chicken too!
Specially if its from kentucky, and fried :yum:

- Via xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What about a partridge in a pear tree?
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse











TonyStark said:


> and duck, duck, goose?

Click to collapse











a.cid said:


> And chicken too!
> Specially if its from kentucky, and fried :yum:
> 
> - Via xda premium

Click to collapse



Sadly, I don't have any of those. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sadly, I don't have any of those.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



What about 3 french hens & 2 turtle doves to go in with my previous suggestion? 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What about 3 french hens & 2 turtle doves to go in with my previous suggestion?
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



and an eagles eye... oh wait we're not talking marbles 

my bad, continue


----------



## husam666 (Oct 3, 2012)

All this kidney talk reminds me of this


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Oct 3, 2012)

Morning folks. 

Coffee..........need coffee.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> Coffee..........need coffee.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Hey Boborone. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> Coffee..........need coffee.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Coffee has been had already mate...I even finished installing the rear window panel on me F150 . I is a mechanic nao 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Oct 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Coffee has been had already mate...I even finished installing the rear window panel on me F150 . I is a mechanic nao
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Morning BD

And you no mechanic mtm, just window installer. 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Morning BD
> 
> And you no mechanic mtm, just window installer.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse





HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## trell959 (Oct 3, 2012)

Morning everybody. Bored me is bored grading. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Morning everybody. Bored me is bored grading.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know. I try to watch the news this morning and it's nothing but pundit 1 argueing with pundit 2 about who has bigger ball sack

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> I know. I try to watch the news this morning and it's nothing but pundit 1 argueing with pundit 2 about who has bigger ball sack
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Bigger is better in Texas 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Bigger is better in Texas
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Idk. I'd like to have a smaller beer gut.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Idk. I'd like to have a smaller beer gut.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Getting tired of Fox news...repetition at its best 
Also...this

http://db.tt/XwdzsMJt
HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2012)

Mornimg everyone !! 
Congrats to your girl bobo.

No way I am giving up drinking , good for her though! 

I did give up weed and all tobacco products except a cigar on a rare rare occasion or vacation and weed on the most rare,rare,I mean rare, rarest occasion

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> http://db.tt/XwdzsMJt
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



What's in the truck bed?


----------



## boborone (Oct 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Getting tired of Fox news...repetition at its best
> Also...this
> 
> http://db.tt/XwdzsMJt
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



That is something I would never have expected from you. Awesome man.

And I quit watching fox long ago. Same with MSNBC. Extreme left and right. CNN and their sensationalism. It's why I watch the crappy local news who does more soft news than anything that matters. I listen to npr and watch BBC most of the time. Only thing about npr, they try to be in the middle, but when they interview politicians, you can definitely hear the leading questions. The anchors are all liberal. You can't find news nowadays that's just the news and not someone's opinions. 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I did give up weed and all tobacco products except a cigar on a rare rare occasion or vacation and weed on the most rare,rare,I mean rare, rarest occasion
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



well here's some to get ya started again


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 3, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> What's in the truck bed?

Click to collapse



Engine hoist 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> I quit watching fox long ago. Same with MSNBC. Extreme left and right. CNN and their sensationalism. It's why I watch the crappy local news who does more soft news than anything that matters. I listen to npr and watch BBC most of the time. Only thing about npr, they try to be in the middle, but when they interview politicians, you can definitely hear the leading questions. The anchors are all liberal. You can't find news nowadays that's just the news and not someone's opinions.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



I think the BBC world news is the last decent news to watch.


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



That's probably how future will look like, if you look at the sizes of today's phones

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## husam666 (Oct 3, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> That's probably how future will look like, if you look at the sizes of today's phones
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



lol, especially the galaxy note


----------



## boborone (Oct 3, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I think the BBC world news is the last decent news to watch.

Click to collapse



Yep. True dat.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 3, 2012)

Morning lady and gents.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Morning lady and gents.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



According to "Snowflake time" it ain't morning no mo'. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 3, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by TonyStark<br />
> > I think the BBC world news is the last decent news to watch.
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Funny story....started watching Fox news with closed captions in order to learn English and it paid off 
Been watching them for the last 18 years but here lately...geesh.. same news over and over
Been watching news from Mexico via Galavision and channel 5 for the time being 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## boborone (Oct 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Morning lady and gents.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Howdy skinny 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 AM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Funny story....started watching Fox news with closed captions in order to learn English and it paid off
> Been watching them for the last 18 years but here lately...geesh.. same news over and over
> Been watching news from Mexico via Galavision and channel 5 for the time being
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



Haha that's cool. Used to be a good station. 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Engine hoist
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



sooo, are you a mechanic? how would you like to slip a 427 under the hood of that F150? Or a 428 SCJ?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> According to "Snowflake time" it ain't morning no mo'.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I stand corrected.

:::back to my corner:::

Sent from your mom.


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 3, 2012)

Inded but I do believe that it went down hill after the morning co-anchor lady left to California and got replaced by the German looking one :silly:



boborone said:


> Howdy skinny
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I do many things mate....have to in order to sustain a family :cyclops:


TonyStark said:


> sooo, are you a mechanic? how would you like to slip a 427 under the hood of that F150? Or a 428 SCJ?

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2012)

Snowflake time = whatever time snowflake thinks it is. 
So you really want to tell her she's wrong? 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 PM ----------







Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake time = whatever time snowflake thinks it is.
> So you really want to tell her she's wrong?
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




I'm usually on Meatball time.






Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm usually on Meatball time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Snowflake approves of meatball time (when you're not on snowflake time, that is) 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm on Chico Time 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 3, 2012)

What the hell  My mother just found this

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey,

Skinny
BD
Max
David
Carter
M_T_M
Tony
Husam
BOBO
Naughty
And MOar...

How is everyones HUMP day going?


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey,
> 
> Skinny
> BD
> ...

Click to collapse



pretty good bro. Thanks for asking:highfive:

and ewe?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> pretty good bro. Thanks for asking:highfive:
> 
> and ewe?

Click to collapse



It going pretty good, My Allshare cast adapter is suppose to come today 
Also it seems my note 10.1 got another OTA update, small ICS update though, still no JB


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Also it seems my note 10.1 got another OTA update, small ICS update though, still no JB

Click to collapse



Go figure... Samsung wtf! My ASUS TF300 has had it for a month or so. Asus is good on the updates, Samsung... not so much


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Go figure... samsung! My ASUS TF300 has had it for a month or so. Asus is good on the updates, Samsung... not so much

Click to collapse



Its ok, I have a nexus for updates in a timely manner, I got the note 10.1 cause it is a beast of a tablet and has an spen, and we have Entropy as a developer 

We have nightly builds of cm10 and everything works, so no complaints


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Entropy

Click to collapse



Don't get no better. So you have JB and AOKP right around the corner??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Don't get no better. So you have JB and AOKP right around the corner??

Click to collapse



Would hope so..

But not sure

We do have TWRP recovery and official clockwork for it and cm10 nightlys, will have to see if we get aokp support. What is nice is that Entropy actually owns the tablet so he will be more supportive then aokp and what not.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Would hope so..
> 
> But not sure
> 
> We do have TWRP recovery and official clockwork for it and cm10 nightlys, will have to see if we get aokp support. What is nice is that Entropy actually owns the tablet so he will be more supportive then aokp and what not.

Click to collapse



hey hey... as we speak


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> hey hey... as we speak

Click to collapse



Will have to see if it is the N8013 or n8000

I have the N8013, I have a feeling they have the other one. 

Also that article is from August 6


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm mephikun and I'm interested in joining this little group you've got here 

Activity-wise... I'm on all day 

Sent from my Evo 4G, dev for Team EVOlution.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Hey guys. I'm mephikun and I'm interested in joining this little group you've got here
> 
> Activity-wise... I'm on all day
> 
> Sent from my Evo 4G, dev for Team EVOlution.

Click to collapse



hahaha I've been waiting since 08... So you have a little wait:laugh:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Hey guys. I'm mephikun and I'm interested in joining this little group you've got here
> 
> Activity-wise... I'm on all day
> 
> Sent from my Evo 4G, dev for Team EVOlution.

Click to collapse



Hmm a noobie, all I can say is:


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Hey guys. I'm mephikun and I'm interested in joining this little group you've got here
> 
> Activity-wise... I'm on all day
> 
> Sent from my Evo 4G, dev for Team EVOlution.

Click to collapse








Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 3, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Almost 4 weeks out and my kidney looks good, inside and out TG:good:

Click to collapse



This scar is from surgery that I HAD to have to continue my football career...






and these are from the baseball incident...











I haver a rebuilt arm LOL..  Must have some hidden powers somewhere...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2012)

^^^^^^^^


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 3, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> This scar is from surgery that I HAD to have to continue my football career...

Click to collapse



This stopped my ballet career 









 Buha... buhahaha


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 3, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> This stopped my ballet career
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You cut yourself??    There are hotlines for those issues, you know


----------



## boborone (Oct 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You cut yourself??    There are hotlines for those issues, you know

Click to collapse



Ewwww we got an emo in the Mafia. 

Is boys town still Around taking calls? 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 PM ----------

Still here

www.boystown.org/national-hotline

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You cut yourself??    There are hotlines for those issues, you know

Click to collapse



yup... I cut this pinky making a PB&J:cyclops:


----------



## boborone (Oct 3, 2012)

Anybody need to order anything from Samsung? They sent me a 50% off coupon code good for accessories. Is what it says.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## boborone (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## boborone (Oct 3, 2012)

Brings the price down to normal prices. And you get official Samsung products. You can have it.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Brings the price down to normal prices. And you get official Samsung products. You can have it.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



What about  the HDMI adapter for a SG3?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> View attachment 1373523
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Lucky I haven't got any coupon 

I am subscribed with them


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Brings the price down to normal prices. And you get official Samsung products. You can have it.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



I'll see if I can use it for my wife's Lumia 900


----------



## boborone (Oct 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> What about  the HDMI adapter for a SG3?

Click to collapse



If it's there at the store, I guess. You want it? You can see if it works. If it doesn't work at check out, just don't click the order button. 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Brings the price down to normal prices. And you get official Samsung products. You can have it.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



I'll buy it...


----------



## boborone (Oct 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Lucky I haven't got any coupon
> 
> I am subscribed with them

Click to collapse



I own more than just their phones. 


I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## boborone (Oct 3, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I'll buy it...

Click to collapse



It's just accessories. You want it?

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> I own more than just their phones.
> 
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Uh me too 

I have a LED tv by them 
A tablet, 2 phones

I guess that is all.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> It's just accessories. You want it?
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Whats retail value?  I'll beat it...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Whats retail value?  I'll beat it...

Click to collapse



Free


----------



## boborone (Oct 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Uh me too
> 
> I have a LED tv by them
> A tablet, 2 phones
> ...

Click to collapse



Do your TVs have wifi? Mine needs a dongle that plugs in the back. I bought it off Craigslist for $15. From Samsung it is $60.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

---------- Post added at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------




BNaughty said:


> Whats retail value?  I'll beat it...

Click to collapse



Haha do you want it? Yes or no?

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Do your TVs have wifi? Mine needs a dongle that plugs in the back. I bought it off Craigslist for $15. From Samsung it is $60.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No but it has an ethernet port on it and my router is near by so I just used an ethernet cable. Although I don't even use my tv for the apps. Occasionally I do use pandora on it though  I use my xbox for netflix as its more efficient then the netflix on the tv.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Do your TVs have wifi? Mine needs a dongle that plugs in the back. I bought it off Craigslist for $15. From Samsung it is $60.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im not gonna say this again... I have 105mbps internet, a Cisco EA4500 router,and WES610 Wirelss Bride that suports my TV, an XBox 306 and a Samsing LCD TAV,,,  huuuuuhhhh.....


----------



## boborone (Oct 3, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Whats retail value?  I'll beat it...

Click to collapse



Sent 

Check pm

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> If it's there at the store, I guess. You want it? You can see if it works. If it doesn't work at check out, just don't click the order button.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse




maybe this is of my interest 
http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/cell-phones-accessories/EPL-FU10BEBSTD
http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/cell-phones-accessories/ECS-K200BEGSTA


----------



## boborone (Oct 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No but it has an ethernet port on it and my router is near by so I just used an ethernet cable. Although I don't even use my tv for the apps. Occasionally I do use pandora on it though  I use my xbox for netflix as its more efficient then the netflix on the tv.

Click to collapse



I haven't hooked it up. Still in sealed package. Deciding if I want to sell it myself. I use my plasma as a second monitor. So Netflix gets used that way.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> I haven't hooked it up. Still in sealed package. Deciding if I want to sell it myself. I use my plasma as a second monitor. So Netflix gets used that way.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Well I hook up my computer via wireless hdmi to my laptop to stream all my tv shows that aren't on netflix. I could use netflix via pc, I just like using the xbox better  

NO expensive cable bill FTW!!! 

---------- Post added at 01:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> maybe this is of my interest
> http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/cell-phones-accessories/EPL-FU10BEBSTD
> http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/cell-phones-accessories/ECS-K200BEGSTA

Click to collapse



50 bucks for a plastic card dock  That has no charging functions 

Also wtf is the point of the first adapter


----------



## boborone (Oct 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> maybe this is of my interest
> http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/cell-phones-accessories/EPL-FU10BEBSTD
> http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/cell-phones-accessories/ECS-K200BEGSTA

Click to collapse



If naughty doesn't use it, I'll send it to you.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> maybe this is of my interest
> http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/cell-phones-accessories/EPL-FU10BEBSTD
> http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/cell-phones-accessories/ECS-K200BEGSTA

Click to collapse



When did u get a GS3?


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> When did u get a GS3?

Click to collapse



Same day I dropped my Droid Charge on the freeway whilst on me Bike


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Same day I dropped my Droid Charge on the freeway whilst on me Bike

Click to collapse



Motorcycle or Bicycle?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 3, 2012)

*_*

I think my brain is slowly wasting away...


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 3, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> *_*
> 
> I think my brain is slowly wasting away...

Click to collapse



same


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 3, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> *_*
> 
> I think my brain is slowly wasting away...

Click to collapse



Potato

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Same day I dropped my Droid Charge on the freeway whilst on me Bike

Click to collapse




BeerChameleon said:


> Motorcycle or Tricycle?

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Oct 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Motorcycle or Bicycle?

Click to collapse



Motorcycle


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Motorcycle

Click to collapse



Dont tell me you drive a harly  :fingers-crossed:


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Dont tell me you drive a harly  :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Harley.... you troll 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 4, 2012)

Meh.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Totally agree!


----------



## trell959 (Oct 4, 2012)

Who else is watching the presidential debate?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm watching a movie on my laptop, but my TV is set to BBC in the background and i check it every five minutes.

I'll just read the highlights tomorrow 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Oct 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I'm watching a movie on my laptop, but my TV is set to BBC in the background and i check it every five minutes.
> 
> I'll just read the highlights tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I have to watch it. Essay for econ 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Who else is watching the presidential debate?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh no....No....No....No....No.....just....No.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Oct 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Oh no....No....No....No....No.....just....No.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why not? Pretty interesting.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm a master debater.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm a master debater.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm a master debater.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Asked my girlfriend that. She started to answer, then was like waaaait.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Why not? Pretty interesting.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Agree. I actually know more about american politics than norwegian  

American: A freaking circus
Norwegian: ZZzzzzz

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Oct 4, 2012)

Screw you Honda -_-t

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 4, 2012)

What Honda?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Oct 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What Honda?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My Honda..

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice LONG nap.... and I'm up!!!


----------



## trell959 (Oct 4, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Nice LONG nap.... and I'm up!!!

Click to collapse



Men don't nap. Men snooze. Fact.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm a master debater.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Before I got busted and locked up, I won region and district in Lincoln Douglas Debate my freshman yr in high school. That **** was fun. Was supposed to represent our region at state. LD debate is one on one modeled after the Lincoln and Douglas presidential debates. I was really a master debater. 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 PM ----------




BNaughty said:


> Nice LONG nap.... and I'm up!!!

Click to collapse



Morning sunshine 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> Before I got busted and locked up, I won region and district in Lincoln Douglas Debate my freshman yr in high school. That **** was fun. Was supposed to represent our region at state. LD debate is one on one modeled after the Lincoln and Douglas presidential debates. I was really a master debater.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice!!


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nice!!

Click to collapse



Thanks. I was debating gun control. The partner debates, can't remember the name, were debating nuclear proliferation. 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> Thanks. I was debating gun control. The partner debates, can't remember the name, were debating nuclear proliferation.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Gun control means using _both_ hands, right?

:victory:


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Gun control means using _both_ hands, right?
> 
> :victory:

Click to collapse



Yep and keeping an eye on the target

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------

Dude it was fun. I think that made me as objective as I am. You had to do both sides. And didn't know which you were doing till a few minutes before the match started. 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello, world!

Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hello, world!
> 
> Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express

Click to collapse



#include<iostream>

void main
(
cout >> "hello world";
)

//ftfy hussam

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> #include
> 
> void main
> (
> ...

Click to collapse



{}* 

Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> {}*
> 
> Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express

Click to collapse



:banghead:

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

---------- Post added at 12:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------

void main ()
{
cout >> "jack ass";
}

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> :banghead:
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



<<*

Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yep and keeping an eye on the target
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I definately would have enjoyed organized debate.  Instead, in college, I elected a speech class.  Not for correcting impediments, but more of a presentation class.  Each week we chose a theme, and prepared and delivered a speech based on that theme, using physical examples, financial benefits, and a basic business model.  My highest scored presentation (delivered to a class of 60 or so), was a presentation on the use of synthetic materials in the production of musical instruments.  

Now, I am older and wiser now, so I now believe that there are rarely any credible synthetic substitutes for most any musical instruments...but it was the mid 90s, and being "earthy" was all the rage.  Acrylic drumsticks?  Was I high???  Yeah, probably.

On a lighter note, Week one of that class, I demonstrated how to properly tie-dye a t-shirt.

Yeah, mid 90s.  eesh.


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I definately would have enjoyed organized debate.  Instead, in college, I elected a speech class.  Not for correcting impediments, but more of a presentation class.  Each week we chose a theme, and prepared and delivered a speech based on that theme, using physical examples, financial benefits, and a basic business model.  My highest scored presentation (delivered to a class of 60 or so), was a presentation on the use of synthetic materials in the production of musical instruments.
> 
> Now, I am older and wiser now, so I now believe that there are rarely any credible synthetic substitutes for most any musical instruments...but it was the mid 90s, and being "earthy" was all the rage.  Acrylic drumsticks?  Was I high???  Yeah, probably.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude we were all messed up then.

btw, naughty and you and me need to http://www.google.com/+/learnmore/hangouts/ do that 

fire up your G+ account, bring it back, I never even got to circle you man


----------



## a.cid (Oct 4, 2012)

Sup!

- Via xda premium


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Sup!
> 
> - Via xda premium

Click to collapse



why so serious


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude we were all messed up then.
> 
> btw, naughty and you and me need to http://www.google.com/+/learnmore/hangouts/ do that
> 
> fire up your G+ account, bring it back, I never even got to circle you man

Click to collapse



Its too much for me.  I do this, and gtalk....that's all I can handle.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## a.cid (Oct 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> why so serious

Click to collapse



Feelin tired, even though its half past noon here...
Wrote a loooonnnggg exam...

I don't see the point in exams? Especially the one's here...
The teachers literally tell us to fill it with crap...they are more concerned with how many pages I've dripped in ink, than what I've actually written!
Plus they expect us to wake up at 5 in the morn, reach by 7, and force our brains to churn out thoughts as fast as our hands could pen them down...

I'm probably gonna get a call to re-sit this paper...

- Via xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 4, 2012)

I posted this in the confession thread, but reposting here because I'm sappy tonight.  Apparantly.

...this happened a few hours ago.

My daughter, Eden, who just turned 7 on Oct 1st, hugged me like she's never hugged me before in her life when I got home from work, and she was all teary-eyed, and said that I am the best dad ever. 


All I did was buy her batteries for a light-up tracing board she got for her birthday.



This kind of thing swiftly returns my brain back to Earth every now and then.


She's a kid. She likes to draw. She got a cool gift for her birthday. It needs batteries. I bought her the batteries. Suddenly, I am the hero.

This is the payoff, people. Being a dad to my two daughters is a feeling that defies explanation. I buy batteries (or whatever seemingly small thing I do) , and the payoff is huge.


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I posted this in the confession thread, but reposting here because I'm sappy tonight.  Apparantly.
> 
> ...this happened a few hours ago.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that is cooler than cool man

good job on making her day


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 4, 2012)

Good morning all. Hot coffee (x 3) and I'm ready to rock


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 4, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Good morning all. Hot coffee (x 3) and I'm ready to rock

Click to collapse



Afternoon actually 
Well until BD pops in and says we should be on Snowflakes time 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 4, 2012)

Morning all 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Afternoon actually
> Well until BD pops in and says we should be on Snowflakes time
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Snowflake time....starts NAO!
NOT afternoon KC.... 

Meh.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake time....starts NAO!
> NOT afternoon KC....
> 
> Meh.
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



well then good morning BD, Snowflake & dex


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 4, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> well then good morning BD, Snowflake & dex

Click to collapse



Morning. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 AM ----------








Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

Holy jebus 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

---------- Post added at 09:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 AM ----------

I should be a barista. Great coffee is great.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha

I got mail today!





			
				Developer Committee said:
			
		

> Your application was processed. Once it has been reviewed you should receive the final outcome. Thank you for your patience.
> 
> The DC

Click to collapse


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hahaha
> 
> I got mail today!

Click to collapse



Application for? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 4, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Application for?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Recognised Developer :cyclops:


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 4, 2012)

'I can never get recognized developer  I got banned for responding to trolls and cussing them out :/

Sent from my HP TouchPad, dev for Team EVOlution


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> 'I can never get recognized developer  I got banned for responding to trolls and cussing them out :/
> 
> Sent from my HP TouchPad, dev for Team EVOlution

Click to collapse



.....

and you are ???


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> .....
> 
> and you are ???

Click to collapse



Oh crap thought this was a different thread. Carry on

Sent from my HP TouchPad, dev for Team EVOlution


----------



## husam666 (Oct 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Oh crap thought this was a different thread. Carry on
> 
> Sent from my HP TouchPad, dev for Team EVOlution

Click to collapse



Post here one more time, I dare you, I double dare you


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Recognised Developer :cyclops:

Click to collapse



congrats bro:highfive: will you be able to keep the RC? There are so few w/ both.


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 4, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> congrats bro:highfive: will you be able to keep the RC? There are so few w/ both.

Click to collapse



Dunno man. I haven't even been approved yet :x

Hey hus!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Dunno man. I haven't even been approved yet :x
> 
> Hey hus!

Click to collapse



sup mate


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> sup mate

Click to collapse



I'm listening to Dio, Sabbath and Rainbow too much lately  

You?


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey dex/hus. 

Dex, do you have a tablet?

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey dex/hus.
> 
> Dex, do you have a tablet?
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Hey bob! 

Nah, not yet. I was thinking about getting a n7, but maybe after the new year.  Why do you ask?


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey bob!
> 
> Nah, not yet. I was thinking about getting a n7, but maybe after the new year.  Why do you ask?

Click to collapse



Just wondering. I got a nook color. Just picked it up after it's been riding in my laptop bad for about 6 months. It updated itself and lost root and repartitioned itself. 

Thinking of rerooting it, but I'm digging the update and new apps in B&N store. Wondering what you as a dev does with a tablet. Just curious.

I used to use my nook all the time when I got the paper and magazines. I don't anymore.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I'm listening to Dio, Sabbath and Rainbow too much lately
> 
> You?

Click to collapse



Listening to the Navy Seals Copypasta song


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

Idk. I just don't see the point of tablets. Unless you get a nook or a kindle, which have special launchers from the OEM for specific purposes, a tablet is just a big phone.

It's like all the jokes of the ipad, just a big iphone. Well so is the n7, note 10.1, galaxy tab, transformer, ect. 

Just my view.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> Idk. I just don't see the point of tablets. Unless you get a nook or a kindle, which have special launchers from the OEM for specific purposes, a tablet is just a big phone.
> 
> It's like all the jokes of the ipad, just a big iphone. Well so is the n7, note 10.1, galaxy tab, transformer, ect.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What I'd do with a tablet? I'd get native linux working there and use it just like a netbook. Some are pretty powerful


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 4, 2012)

Midday meh.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> What I'd do with a tablet? I'd get native linux working there and use it just like a netbook. Some are pretty powerful

Click to collapse



That I can get into. It's got geek factor coolness, but what's the practicality over a tablet in being a net book? 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

---------- Post added at 11:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Midday meh.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Midday howdy

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> Thinking of rerooting it, but I'm digging the update and new apps in B&N store. Wondering what you as a dev does with a tablet. Just curious.

Click to collapse



seems funny how, stock anything on a tablet seems better then most roms created (of course there are obvious exceptions)



boborone said:


> I used to use my nook all the time when I got the paper and magazines. I don't anymore.

Click to collapse



true dat! I have owned a Viewsonic G Tab, HP TouchPad, Moto XOOM, Galsxy tab and now have an Asus tf300... I use them root them and then sell them or give them to my kids:silly:


----------



## husam666 (Oct 4, 2012)

> Tyler: Right, if the applicant is young, tell him he's too young. Old, too old. Fat, too fat.
> Narrator: Applicant?
> Tyler: If the applicant then waits for three days without food, shelter, or encouragement he may then enter and begin his training.

Click to collapse



I think this is exactly what we do to noobs in this thread


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> That I can get into. It's got geek factor coolness, but what's the practicality over a tablet in being a net book?
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Practicallity? If you combine it with a  keyboard, it's way less power consuming than a netbook. And linux on arm is better than before


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

Morning :
Bobo-awesome debate skills are awesome
Skinny- I really liked your confession thingy, so cool and nice
Bd- say hello to snowflake and you're other birds for me
Tony-sup
husam- 
M_t_m- 
Carter- what up?
Trell- I started watching the debate for like half an hour and got bored and played some Xbox and watched some new episodes of shipping wars 
Dexter fingers crossed you get that title and awesome! Congrats and good luck!
Missing people- sorry I didn't see your post or you weren't online 

Today is payday and a good day one day from the end of the week !!
Whoohoo!! 


Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> seems funny how, stock anything on a tablet seems better then most roms created (of course there are obvious exceptions)
> 
> true dat! I have owned a Viewsonic G Tab, HP TouchPad, Moto XOOM, Galsxy tab and now have an Asus tf300... I use them root them and then sell them or give them to my kids:silly:

Click to collapse



Well the whole reason I rooted in the first place was to be able to load my own media on it. The stock BnN media player won't play anything but 3gp and and mp4 iirc. Otherwise, it gave me the Sunday paper and really cheap subscriptions to magazines that I read everyday. Now it has Netflix and I load music and movies on my phone. I started using it again to read books, but I need to connect my account to another card to get news paper and mags again.

But over the past week, I've used it at coffee shops to surf, watch Netflix, read, and used OutOfMilk for shopping. Don't see a need to root again. Plus the process is convoluted and stupid. Need to format an sdcard and set it up to boot recovery from it and run root process and then setup a launcher and on screen buttons and so on and so on. Then set it to not update so you don't loose root again and all kinds of other crap. Or you can run a rom from SD or install another rom to emmc. Heh, full of fail. I like it as is except the ability to play multiple media formats is not there. 

Kindle has that, but kindle doesn't have the paper and magazines. Which is why I got the nook. Plus I'm a BnN member. I don't buy music/movie from Amazon. 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 4, 2012)

@Beer Snowflake says hi.
Hi all.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## husam666 (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning :
> Bobo-awesome debate skills are awesome
> Skinny- I really liked your confession thingy, so cool and nice
> Bd- say hello to snowflake and you're other birds for me
> ...

Click to collapse



hi, what's up?



Babydoll25 said:


> @Beer Snowflake says hi.
> Hi all.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



hey sis, how are you?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hi, what's up?
> 
> 
> 
> hey sis, how are you?

Click to collapse



Not much, just glad it is thursday


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning :
> Bobo-awesome debate skills are awesome
> Skinny- I really liked your confession thingy, so cool and nice
> Bd- say hello to snowflake and you're other birds for me
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Dave!

Thanks    how are you doing?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey Dave!
> 
> Thanks    how are you doing?

Click to collapse



Great so happy its payday and I paid all my bills and have money still


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey David. Happy thirsty Thursday. What you drinking?

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey David. Happy thirsty Thursday. What you drinking?
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Currently at work so Not drinking yet, Last night I had a 24oz Sierra Nevada Torpedo 

Right now at work I am drinking a Rockstar Enrgy Drink & Water


----------



## husam666 (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Not much, just glad it is thursday

Click to collapse



I thought you guys are happy only on fridays


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Currently at work so Not drinking yet, Last night I had a 24oz Sierra Nevada Torpedo
> 
> Right now at work I am drinking a Rockstar Enrgy Drink & Water

Click to collapse



That and their ipa ultra(not regular ipa, that is just plain beer) go great with an awesome sub loaded with veggies or a cold salad with a vinaigrette dressing. Good beer man.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I thought you guys are happy only on fridays

Click to collapse



A drunk is a drunk every time of the week


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hi, what's up?
> 
> 
> 
> hey sis, how are you?

Click to collapse



I'm good. I hate doctors. This office is so bad. The staff don't communicate and now I can't get my records.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> That and their ipa ultra(not regular ipa, that is just plain beer) go great with an awesome sub loaded with veggies or a cold salad with a vinaigrette dressing. Good beer man.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



MY favorite sierra nevade IPA is Hoptimum if you ever see it pick it up, it comes in a 4 pack and is around 9 bucks but Man it is amazing and it will get you drunk pretty damn fast with 10.4 ABV per beer 

I can currently find it only in 3 places in my town, and it goes fast  I think it is one of there seasonal ones. Also the one they had before this one called ruthless was also very good. Sierra nevada knows how to make damn good beer 

---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 AM ----------




husam666 said:


> I thought you guys are happy only on fridays

Click to collapse



Well payday is on thursday so


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> MY favorite sierra nevade IPA is Hoptimum if you ever see it pick it up, it comes in a 4 pack and is around 9 bucks but Man it is amazing and it will get you drunk pretty damn fast with 10.4 ABV per beer
> 
> I can currently find it only in 3 places in my town, and it goes fast  I think it is one of there seasonal ones. Also the one they had before this one called ruthless was also very good. Sierra nevada knows how to make damn good beer

Click to collapse



Texas had alot of slavic settlers. Poland, Czech, Germany, that area. Lots of dark beer here. Hard to find the IPAs you post. I've looked but never found hoptimum. I'll have to call around. Maybe world market carries it.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm good. I hate doctors. This office is so bad. The staff don't communicate and now I can't get my records.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I use to work in Medical Records at a health center and I would give out records no problem unless they are tied to something special like if they weren't yours and your husband and you came in and got them, I would first have him fill out a form saying you have consent form and stuff like that. I miss that job, even though it was sometimes stressful I really enjoyed helping patients and helping get the records they need in a timely manner.

---------- Post added at 10:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------




boborone said:


> Texas had alot of slavic settlers. Poland, Czech, Germany, that area. Lots of dark beer here. Hard to find the IPAs you post. I've looked but never found hoptimum. I'll have to call around. Maybe world market carries it.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



You don't have a total wine (giant walmart like liquor store) ?

---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------

I found one in dallas: Total Wine & More  
9350 North Central Expressway, Dallas, TX
(214) 750-4605

But that is it. Is that close to you?


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I use to work in Medical Records at a health center and I would give out records no problem unless they are tied to something special like if they weren't yours and your husband and you came in and got them, I would first have him fill out a form saying you have consent form and stuff like that. I miss that job, even though it was sometimes stressful I really enjoyed helping patients and helping get the records they need in a timely manner.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah. We have centennial liquors. Which I'm a member of and get discounts to, but they mainly deal in liquor. 

Whole foods and world market have tons of specialty foods and wine/beer and other products. 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nah. We have centennial liquors. Which I'm a member of and get discounts to, but they mainly deal in liquor.
> 
> Whole foods and world market have tons of specialty foods and wine/beer and other products.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



You do have one Total Wine see above 

Not sure if its near by though..


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You do have one Total Wine see above
> 
> Not sure if its near by though..

Click to collapse



Wow cool man. Thanks. Not far from at all.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> Wow cool man. Thanks. Not far from at all.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Ya dude they have everything from beers,wine and liquor you name it they have it. Plus they have make you're own six pack


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Currently at work so Not drinking yet, Last night I had a 24oz Sierra Nevada Torpedo
> 
> Right now at work I am drinking a Rockstar Enrgy Drink & Water

Click to collapse



:good::good:







Some relatives brought some of this to us a year ago.... very ahrmm... thirst quenching


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> :good::good:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya it is pretty good 

I really want to go to their brewery :cyclops:


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya dude they have everything from beers,wine and liquor you name it they have it. Plus they have make you're own six pack

Click to collapse



Noice. I hate buying a sixer and hate the beer. Then I'm left with 5 crap bottles polluting the fridge.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> Noice. I hate buying a sixer and hate the beer. Then I'm left with 5 crap bottles polluting the fridge.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Ya I know what you mean, when I was up in Illinois I tried this IPA 6 pack, forgot what it was called and never seen it before along with other weird beers. For some reason all there IPAS taste like I am drinking pistachios  One beer was alright with that but 6 ugh.. After trying different IPAS up there I just went and bought some good old Torpedo.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya I know what you mean, when I was up in Illinois I tried this IPA 6 pack, forgot what it was called and never seen it before along with other weird beers. For some reason all there IPAS taste like I am drinking pistachios  One beer was alright with that but 6 ugh.. After trying different IPAS up there I just went and bought some good old Torpedo.

Click to collapse



My first beer as a lad...






It was all about the.... kegs.

The beer was gawd awful


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> My first beer as a lad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



agreed 

That beer is terrible my first beer was this: 






And I still like it but only when I goto mexico or a mexican restaurant. I love all mexican beers, Never had a complaint about any of them


----------



## husam666 (Oct 4, 2012)

This puzzle is amazing

http://www.thisshell.com/


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

Mine was Coors Original. Was my favorite until a few yrs ago when they changed the recipe and made taste like piss. Used to be a solid full beer. Not anymore. 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> agreed
> 
> That beer is terrible my first beer was this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mexican beers are too boring. Too plain. 

I prefer Belgian beers


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Mexican beers are too boring. Too plain.
> 
> I prefer Belgian beers

Click to collapse



Ya I know but when in mexico, beers taste better. 

I like Stella which is belgium,

But I have grown to like micro brews.


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya I know but when in mexico, beers taste better.
> 
> I like Stella which is belgium,
> 
> But I have grown to like micro brews.

Click to collapse



lately, I found this one. Quite interesting I have to admit


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> lately, I found this one. Quite interesting I have to admit

Click to collapse



The color of that bottle looks like a raspberry beer   

So what style of beer is it?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 4, 2012)

No records. They claimed they couldn't find them. They didn't even look....next stop...my lawyer.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No records. They claimed they couldn't find them. They didn't even look....next stop...my lawyer.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



When was the last time you visited the doctor? Many medical records get moved away to storage if they are more then 2-4 years old then at 7 years they get shredded. (if you haven't visited in along time)


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> When was the last time you visited the doctor? Many medical records get moved away to storage if they are more then 2-4 years old then at 7 years they get shredded. (if you haven't visited in along time)

Click to collapse



October 2011 so less than a year

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 4, 2012)

Has anyone tried this  






Had it in Aruba a couple years ago. I can only get it from a speciality shop near me, once in a while.
Great taste and very full body... yumm


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> The color of that bottle looks like a raspberry beer
> 
> So what style of beer is it?

Click to collapse



It's considered to be Belgian Strong Dark Ale. Have a look here 



Babydoll25 said:


> No records. They claimed they couldn't find them. They didn't even look....next stop...my lawyer.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse




That doesnt sound good


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> October 2011 so less than a year
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



They weren't able to pull you up in the computer system, saying you visited?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> It's considered to be Belgian Strong Dark Ale. Have a look here
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not for them, it won't be when my lawyer gets done with them. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> It's considered to be Belgian Strong Dark Ale. Have a look here
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hmm reading that looks like it isn't my type. If i happen to see it when I make my next six pack, I will give it a shot though.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I have a Seasonal affective disorder...


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 4, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I'm pretty sure I have a Seasonal affective disorder...

Click to collapse



Get out. Have fun. Get drunk

You'll have forgotten about it very soon


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

Great southern food is amazing

Fried chicken, mashed potatoes, both covered in gravy. With a helping of mac n cheese. Starch and more starch, with a side of fried. Staples.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

Another pic for spoon size comparison

:thumbup:

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Get out. Have fun. Get drunk
> 
> You'll have forgotten about it very soon

Click to collapse



cant leave the house...  i'm tied to it with an anklet...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> View attachment 1375983
> 
> Great southern food is amazing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My wife made me eat this over the weekend...






any ideas?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 4, 2012)

A couple hours late, but my first beer was Budweiser and I was still drinking it earlier.
Not gonna lie, I feel pretty good after 6 pinta of Carling and a pint of Bud today.

Hey everyone 

& Good luck with the RD status Dex. You seen the new requirements?


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 4, 2012)

hey KC


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> My wife made me eat this over the weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pic isn't showing up

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 4, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> hey KC

Click to collapse



Hey man. How's it going?


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> Pic isn't showing up
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



it's showing in your reply


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

I see it now. Some Asian dish?

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey Tony, and carter, late indeed however I see you thanked my post that everyone thanked 

Also Forgot about you naughty, so What is up? :cyclops:


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> I see it now. Some Asian dish?
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Fried tofu


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Fried tofu

Click to collapse



You know 97% of food fried makes it better however Tofu is in the 3%  I agree:


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 4, 2012)

It's gonna rain.... 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's gonna rain....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thunder, lightening and... pouring here!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's gonna rain....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think here we got the last of the rain a couple of weeks ago, I am just waiting for this heat to leave!! I am ready for fall weather. I want to turn off my AC!!!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 4, 2012)

sunny and beautiful here...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I think here we got the last of the rain a couple of weeks ago, I am just waiting for this heat to leave!! I am ready for fall weather. I want to turn off my AC!!!

Click to collapse



hahaha... and the snow will be here before I know it Usually get our first around Halloween...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 4, 2012)

At least I don't have to water my herb plants

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 4, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> sunny and beautiful here...

Click to collapse



dude... you're staring into a light:silly:



BNaughty said:


> I'm pretty sure I have a Seasonal affective disorder...

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Oct 4, 2012)

BNaughty said:


>

Click to collapse



And skinny said synthetic instruments are bad 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> hahaha... and the snow will be here before I know it Usually get our first around Halloween...

Click to collapse



Pssh no snow here maybe ice during december and january. I have noticed last winter it was much warmer then usual. However I decided I do not want to live somewhere it snows. I went to illinois when it snowed and hated, brushing off the car, the driveway shoveling, how damn cold it was! And driving in it is terrible. I love my hot weather and my not too cold winters


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 4, 2012)

fu**in po showed up i was knocked out...  nothin would wake me up...  was sayin to my mom im on something...  how bout 2 days no sleep, sleep at 5:30am, and he show up at 7:30am....  yea im passed out...  then he ransacked the house...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> sunny and beautiful here...

Click to collapse



Hey bnaughty, I know you told me for my faster internet to get a Motorola surfboard docsis 3.0 modem. Are motorola modems good? I have had scientific atlantic ones since I started at my internet provider.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey bnaughty, I know you told me for my faster internet to get a Motorola surfboard docsis 3.0 modem. Are motorola modems good? I have had scientific atlantic ones since I started at my internet provider.

Click to collapse



If your's is from Comcast, they will soon be going ALL Motorola:good:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey bnaughty, I know you told me for my faster internet to get a Motorola surfboard docsis 3.0 modem. Are motorola modems good? I have had scientific atlantic ones since I started at my internet provider.

Click to collapse



Yea they're good but the SB6121 has some F/W issues...  think it's been resolved...  Who's your provider?  This is a good modem...  Zoom 5341J...

Also you run into, will my router broadcast the full 55....  55Mbps requires a 5Ghz channel...  I have a Cisco EA4500...  but if you wanna run DD-WRT F/W get a Linksys E4200....

The computers...  are they 5Ghz capable?

I had to complete rebuild my network to get 105 over WiFi...  all the way down to changing out the WiFi cards in the laptops...  I also have Cisco WES610N Wireless Bridge for the TV, BluRay, and Xbox...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> If your's is from Comcast, they will soon be going ALL Motorola:good:

Click to collapse



Currently I Have cox communications, They seem to have the fastest internet in my area at the best price. I will keep watching comcast to see if I switch or not.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm still trying to get prototype7 105 internet...  My inside guy is a pu$$y and it takes persuading...

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Currently I Have cox communications, They seem to have the fastest internet in my area at the best price. I will keep watching comcast to see if I switch or not.

Click to collapse



If Cox is in your area, theres no Comcast there...  The cable companies monopolize the cable network...  Just how it works...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Yea they're good but the SB6121 has some F/W issues...  think it's been resolved...  Who's your provider?  This is a good modem...  Zoom 5341J...
> 
> Also you run into, will my router broadcast the full 55....  55Mbps requires a 5Ghz channel...  I have a Cisco EA4500...  but if you wanna run DD-WRT F/W get a Linksys E4200....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have cox communications and looks like that modem supports it :cyclops:, so for 55mbps over wifi get Cisco ea4500?


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 4, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I'm still trying to get prototype7 105 internet...  My inside guy is a pu$$y and it takes persuading...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



why not just run a strait line from the source to your house... can't do much better. Don't worry about the cost:laugh: it's only money


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I have cox communications and looks like that modem supports it :cyclops:, so for 55mbps over wifi get Cisco ea4500?

Click to collapse



EA4500 is the top of the line CIsco router...  You don't have to go that good...  EA3500 is nice...  EA2700 blows...  are you wanting to run hacked f/w on the router?  DD-WRT isn't supported with EA series, they changed the chip...  E4200 can do DD-WRT...  are the laptops 5Ghz capable?


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I have cox communications and looks like that modem supports it :cyclops:, so for 55mbps over wifi get Cisco ea4500?

Click to collapse



I asked this the other day... naughty, doesn't he want a e4200? He can't flash anything to the 4500.

edirt: hahaha


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I'm still trying to get prototype7 105 internet...  My inside guy is a pu$$y and it takes persuading...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hmm I think you are right. I think the only other broadband in my area is Century Link and they suck!!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 4, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> why not just run a strait line from the source to your house... can't do much better. Don't worry about the cost:laugh: it's only money

Click to collapse



Some customers I've had actually have that setup...  and have issues LOLOLOLOL

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> hmm I think you are right. I think the only other broadband in my area is Century Link and they suck!!

Click to collapse



Can ur computers do 5Ghz wifi?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> EA4500 is the top of the line CIsco router...  You don't have to go that good...  EA3500 is nice...  EA2700 blows...  are you wanting to run hacked f/w on the router?  DD-WRT isn't supported with EA series, they changed the chip...  E4200 can do DD-WRT...  are the laptops 5Ghz capable?

Click to collapse



I don't really want to run hacked stuff on it. I just want a router that will give me my full 55mbps.

---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 PM ----------




BNaughty said:


> Some customers I've had actually have that setup...  and have issues LOLOLOLOL
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Let me check. 

---------- Post added at 01:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 PM ----------




BNaughty said:


> Can ur computers do 5Ghz wifi?

Click to collapse



Looks like my laptops only do 2.4 

here: http://www.intel.com/content/dam/ww...uct-briefs/centrino-wireless-n-2230-brief.pdf


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I don't really want to run hacked stuff on it. I just want a router that will give me my full 55mbps.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You've got two ways you can go with this...  get a good hackable 2.4 router...  prob gonna max at 40...  sometimes higher....  or

get a highend dualband router and replace the nic cards...  it's what I did...  I bought an Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300....  was like 35 bucks... 

Keep in mind, in Linux, and Intel wifi card will give issues with the iwlwifi driver...  It's unresolved...  I can't use the 5Ghz in linux....

Tell ya what...  I'm gettin on the 2.4, and I'll post a speedtest.... one sec...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 4, 2012)

I was wrong with the max....







But I do have a top of the line wifi card...  and router...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> You've got two ways you can go with this...  get a good hackable 2.4 router...  prob gonna max at 40...  sometimes higher....  or
> 
> get a highend dualband router and replace the nic cards...  it's what I did...  I bought an Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300....  was like 35 bucks...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So either mod my router or mod nic cards? 

My current router I have gotten it to 32mbps down and 14mbps no hacks or anything.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> So either mod my router or mod nic cards?
> 
> My current router I have gotten it to 32mbps down and 14mbps no hacks or anything.

Click to collapse



I posted my 2.4 MAX a post back...  do you run hacked f/w on your router?  not hacking the nic card, just replacing it with a dualband one...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I posted my 2.4 MAX a post back...  do you run hacked f/w on your router?  not hacking the nic card, just replacing it with a dualband one...

Click to collapse



nope no hacks, just have a cisco linksys router e1000 and a scientific atlantic modem


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> nope no hacks, just have a cisco linksys router e1000 and a scientific atlantic modem

Click to collapse



E1000 was the best router I ever owned...  still have two of em...  bricked one...  If you don't care about hacked f/w, the EA series are nice...  and Asus are making nice routers...

Have the modem replaced/upgraded, and see what you get for a speedtest before buying a new router...  but the E1000 isn't gonna hit my 2.4Ghz speed...  It's older, and also the wifi card in the laptop isn't as nice as mine...  not bragging just saying I had to spend about 500 on the network to get it to work like I want it to...  and it's cable of more...  with a 3rd antenna I can do 450Mbps link to the router...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> So either mod my router or mod nic cards?
> 
> My current router I have gotten it to 32mbps down and 14mbps no hacks or anything.

Click to collapse



I have this on order. It will replace my 2000 series (usb). I'll let you know how it pans out.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 4, 2012)

A floor below the router....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> E1000 was the best router I ever owned...  still have two of em...  bricked one...  If you don't care about hacked f/w, the EA series are nice...  and Asus are making nice routers...
> 
> Have the modem replaced/upgraded, and see what you get for a speedtest before buying a new router...  but the E1000 isn't gonna hit my 2.4Ghz speed...  It's older, and also the wifi card in the laptop isn't as nice as mine...  not bragging just saying I had to spend about 500 on the network to get it to work like I want it to...  and it's cable of more...  with a 3rd antenna I can do 450Mbps link to the router...

Click to collapse



Ok, the reason I was asking is I was going to replace my modem anyway as It keeps restarting itself, and I thought I might as well up my speed with my provider if I am getting a new router.

So what type of modem: motorola, zoom, cisco or something else?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 4, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I have this on order. It will replace my 2000 series (usb). I'll let you know how it pans out.

Click to collapse



Those are nice...  Need to get one for my dad's laptop so he can hit 105 also...   I preferred the internal route....






---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Ok, the reason I was asking is I was going to replace my modem anyway as It keeps restarting itself, and I thought I might as well up my speed with my provider if I am getting a new router.
> 
> So what type of modem: motorola, zoom, cisco or something else?

Click to collapse



Motorola SB6120 or the Zoom 5341J...

Motorla has SB6120, SB6121, SB6141...  all have gigbit port...  E1000 doesnt gigabit ports...  Start with the modem...

SB6121 has had F/W issues in the past where it drops signal, and reboots...  or has low signal and internet runs bad....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Those are nice...  Need to get one for my dad's laptop so he can hit 105 also...   I preferred the internal route....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what about this one: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Motorol...odem/2836657.p?id=1218357903729&skuId=2836657


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon, with this setup... you will fly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi everyone.  Very appreciative of your thanks and kindness after my confession last night.  You guys are awesome!


BTW, I finally made the switch from task's aokp over to Slim Bean, and my phone is loving it!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> what about this one: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Motorol...odem/2836657.p?id=1218357903729&skuId=2836657

Click to collapse



That's a 6121...  From trolling the Comcast support forums, the f/w issue has been resolved, it'll do just fine....

Here's the Zoom 5341J it is capable or more bonded channels, meaning it can handle the internet of 2 or 3 years from now...

5341J:
Capable of downloading at speeds of up to 343 Mbps and up to 123 Mbps upstream.

SB6121:
Up to 160 Mbps downstream and up to 120 Mbps upstream data speeds

---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:24 PM ----------




TonyStark said:


> BeerChameleon, with this setup... you will fly

Click to collapse



I like DD-WRT...  I had two E1000's....  The main router, and the second one configured as a wireless client bridge :good:


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 4, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I like DD-WRT...  I had two E1000's....  The main router, and the second one configured as a wireless client bridge :good:

Click to collapse



I just started using a Linksys Powerline to see if I like it... It's real sweet!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> That's a 6121...  From trolling the Comcast support forums, the f/w issue has been resolved, it'll do just fine....
> 
> Here's the Zoom 5341J it is capable or more bonded channels, meaning it can handle the internet of 2 or 3 years from now...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hmm which one which one. LOL motorola seems to have gotten better reviews and more reviews. But then again it is more expensive and doesn't have the capabilities the other one have. 

Also what is a good hackable router or wireless card replacement for my laptop? 

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hi everyone.  Very appreciative of your thanks and kindness after my confession last night.  You guys are awesome!
> 
> 
> BTW, I finally made the switch from task's aokp over to Slim Bean, and my phone is loving it!
> ...

Click to collapse



hey skinny 

Slim bean is pretty cool, unfortunately no theme manager in it


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> hmm which one which one. LOL motorola seems to have gotten better reviews and more reviews. But then again it is more expensive and doesn't have the capabilities the other one have.
> 
> Also what is a good hackable router or wireless card replacement for my laptop?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The E4200 TonyStark has is the best hackable router....  Do you run Linux?


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> hmm which one which one. LOL motorola seems to have gotten better reviews and more reviews. But then again it is more expensive and doesn't have the capabilities the other one have.

Click to collapse



It just dawned on me, you said it keeps crashing on you, isn't it supplied by your provider? Bring it to them and tell them it's broken.





BNaughty said:


> The E4200 TonyStark has is the best hackable router....  Do you run Linux?

Click to collapse



Who?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> The E4200 TonyStark has is the best hackable router....  Do you run Linux?

Click to collapse



no no linux.. I am still learning it 

---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:35 PM ----------




TonyStark said:


> It just dawned on me, you said it keeps crashing on you, isn't it supplied by your provider? Bring it to them and tell them it's broken.

Click to collapse



I bought it direct from them 

No B.S monthly fee to rent it


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> no no linux.. I am still learning it

Click to collapse



Well if you get the E4200 and hack it, it's a Dualband router...  2.4 and 5Ghz....  You'll need the EA3000 Tony posted a pic of, or an internal WiFI card...  I went with the Intel 6300....  works awesome....  In linuz though, until the iwlwifi module and the mainlkine 3.2 kernal issues are worked out, you can only use the 2.4 in Linux....

I have a 300Mbps link state...  if I install a 3rd antenna in my laptop, I'll have a 450Mbps link state...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I bought it direct from them
> 
> No B.S monthly fee to rent it

Click to collapse



dbl damn


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 4, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> dbl damn

Click to collapse



Have you gotten your 5Ghz to work in Linux and what Linux do you use?  and what wifi hardware in the computer?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Well if you get the E4200 and hack it, it's a Dualband router...  2.4 and 5Ghz....  You'll need the EA3000 Tony posted a pic of, or an internal WiFI card...  I went with the Intel 6300....  works awesome....  In linuz though, until the iwlwifi module and the mainlkine 3.2 kernal issues are worked out, you can only use the 2.4 in Linux....
> 
> I have a 300Mbps link state...  if I install a 3rd antenna in my laptop, I'll have a 450Mbps link state...

Click to collapse



So either get the e4200 and hack it or get the ea3000 and not hack it? Regardless I need a new wifi card?


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 4, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Have you gotten your 5Ghz to work in Linux and what Linux do you use?  and what wifi hardware in the computer?

Click to collapse



lets see.. yes, mint, linksys


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> So either get the e4200 and hack it or get the ea3000 and not hack it? Regardless I need a new wifi card?

Click to collapse



e4200 is a router that DD-WRT can be loaded on...  if you want hacked router f/w....   ea3000 is a USB wifi adapter to make your computer dualband...  no hacking the ea3000....  it just gives ur computer 5ghz capability....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> So either get the e4200 and hack it or get the ea3000 and not hack it? Regardless I need a new wifi card?

Click to collapse



If you buy the ea3000 or 2500, you simly plug it in to your usb port and disable the internal wifi, in settings. ^^^ like BN said


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 4, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> lets see.. yes, mint, linksys

Click to collapse



is your linux using the iwlwifi module or a different one?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> e4200 is a router that DD-WRT can be loaded on...  if you want hacked router f/w....   ea3000 is a USB wifi adapter to make your computer dualband...  no hacking the ea3000....  it just gives ur computer 5ghz capability....

Click to collapse



Oh I saw that so its like an external wireless card?


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 4, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> is your linux using the iwlwifi module or a different one?

Click to collapse



sorry man I'm not at my pc right now



BeerChameleon said:


> Oh I saw that so its like an external wireless card?

Click to collapse



:good:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> sorry man I'm not at my pc right now
> 
> 
> :good:

Click to collapse



50 bucks on amazon.. not bad.. although I would prefer an internal one then I wont be wasting a usb port 

Hey bnaughty is it easy to install an internal one on my laptops?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Oh I saw that so its like an external wireless card?

Click to collapse



Correct...  I put an EA1500...  or maybe its a 2500 and it picks up the wifi for sh!t...  think it's the 1500...   the 3000 has 3 antennas...  shouldnt have that problem...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

BTW we are doing a good job of spamming the Sh*t outta of this thread :silly:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 50 bucks on amazon.. not bad.. although I would prefer an internal one then I wont be wasting a usb port
> 
> Hey bnaughty is it easy to install an internal one on my laptops?

Click to collapse



it was easy in my moms G73, a b1tch in my G75...  whats your laptop full model info??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> it was easy in my moms G73, a b1tch in my G75...  whats your laptop full model info??

Click to collapse



Dell Inspiron  I15RSE-4500BK

here is my laptop: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Dell+-+...rive/5619916.p?id=1218674095059&skuId=5619916


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> BTW we are doing a good job of spamming the Sh*t outta of this thread :silly:

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

TonyStark said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Dell Inspiron  I15RSE-4500BK
> 
> here is my laptop: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Dell+-+...rive/5619916.p?id=1218674095059&skuId=5619916

Click to collapse



I'm having trouble finding a disassembly guide....  see if this is your or similar...

At the 2:14 mark you see him unhook the antennas from the wifi card....






Check here for a guide:

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/

This was my best work with a laptop...  needed repasting....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I'm having trouble finding a disassembly guide....  see if this is your or similar...
> 
> At the 2:14 mark you see him unhook the antennas from the wifi card....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm green NOS  I like blue original one. what does the green one taste like?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 4, 2012)

and now for more street drumming...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> and now for more street drumming...

Click to collapse



Hey bnaughty why do I need a dual band 5ghz card for 55mbps? My current one says I can get wifi speeds of up 300mbps? 

see here: http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/wireless-products/centrino-wireless-n-2230.html


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hmm green NOS  I like blue original one. what does the green one taste like?

Click to collapse



Citrusy...  I like it...  I like RedBull the most...  then NOS....  no specific order...  Regular, Green, Grape, and Cherry...

---------- Post added at 05:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Hey bnaughty why do I need a dual band 5ghz card for 55mbps? My current one says I can get wifi speeds of up 300mbps?
> 
> see here: http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/wireless-products/centrino-wireless-n-2230.html

Click to collapse



That's your link speed to the router...  Here's a scenario....  Unscrew the coax from the modem....   No internet...  but the computer is still connected to the router at 300Mbps...

So even with no internet access, you can wireless stream an HD movie to the router down to the TV which is also connected to the network at 300MBps....

It's the local speed of your network...  not what it can broadcast as far as internet...  My 2.4 Ghz network maxxed at 54 on a speed test....  the E1000 MAY broadcast that fast...

---------- Post added at 05:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------

E1000 is great with DD-WRT...  careful with the 30/30/30 reset, I bricked mine....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Citrusy...  I like it...  I like RedBull the most...  then NOS....  no specific order...  Regular, Green, Grape, and Cherry...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well when I up my speed and get a new modem, I will post some speedtests and see what I can get 

Probaly wont be for awhile I am still paying some credit cards off for the next few months then. I am going to get the fastest internet I have available


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well when I up my speed and get a new modem, I will post some speedtests and see what I can get
> 
> Probaly wont be for awhile I am still paying some credit cards off for the next few months then. I am going to get the fastest internet I have available

Click to collapse



One more time...  a floor below the router...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> One more time...  a floor below the router...

Click to collapse



Alright alright quit your bragging


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



 Bazooka holes?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Bazooka holes?

Click to collapse



hiding spot for dope....  and a 12" sub...


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 5, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Bazooka holes?

Click to collapse



Where my 8" sub will be when it arrives. 8" kicker comp series 4 ohm 100w. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 5, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> and a 12" sub...

Click to collapse



ahh that makes me hungry


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Where my 8" sub will be when it arrives. 8" kicker comp series 4 ohm 100w.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



You didn't want this one?


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 5, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> ahh that makes me hungry

Click to collapse



Lol yeah, took me a second to realize he didn't mean a sandwich. It made sense to me because you said it was for weed 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

Any ideas?

Coconut rum
Whiskey
vodka
Tequila
Mixers

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> View attachment 1376552
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



set a record chugging em...  then pass out...


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> OK I think I got it now.
> 
> High ball glass.
> 2 shots of white tequila
> ...

Click to collapse





boborone said:


> View attachment 1376552
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, I've refined the mix. 

3 oz 1800 clear
1 oz petron citron
2 limes juiced
mint and club soda

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------




BNaughty said:


> set a record chugging em...  then pass out...

Click to collapse



heeeeh no.jpg

I like the taste of my liquor. Done getting f'd up for the sake of getting f'd up.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> View attachment 1376552
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rum
Peach Schnapps
Vodka
Sprite or ginger ale


Vodka you can do with or without. It would taste good either way.


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Rum
> Peach Schnapps
> Vodka
> Sprite or ginger ale
> ...

Click to collapse



sounds good, but no peach schnapps 

canned peaches and another liquor? for substitute?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> sounds good, but no peach schnapps
> 
> canned peaches and another liquor? for substitute?

Click to collapse



Is that orange schnapps in the picture then? It's a little blurry so it is hard to tell.


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> sounds good, but no peach schnapps
> 
> canned peaches and another liquor? for substitute?

Click to collapse



and I'll hit thanks next time on phone, out of the "8 limit" now on puter


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> sounds good, but no peach schnapps
> 
> canned peaches and another liquor? for substitute?

Click to collapse



did i hear peaches?


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Is that orange schnapps in the picture then? It's a little blurry so it is hard to tell.

Click to collapse



Got two different kinds of triple sec (citrus and orange) and the petron citronge. It's petron's mixer. Syrupy as hell. Oh and I got some agave nectar. Didn't picture everything, just the main stuff. Got about 2 - 3 kinds of each of the liquor listed plus some soda mixers, lemons, limes, mint, lime juice, triple sec's, liquours (no peach, got mixed berry and peppermint and orange).

Maybe something with the vodka and mixed berry and cranberry juice. 

Me and my mom keep a good lil mini bar. She likes the drinks I make.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Got two different kinds of triple sec (citrus and orange) and the petron citronge. It's petron's mixer. Syrupy as hell. Oh and I got some agave nectar. Didn't picture everything, just the main stuff. Got about 2 - 3 kinds of each of the liquor listed plus some soda mixers, lemons, limes, mint, lime juice, triple sec's, liquours (no peach, got mixed berry and peppermint and orange).
> 
> Maybe something with the vodka and mixed berry and cranberry juice.
> 
> Me and my mom keep a good lil mini bar. She likes the drinks I make.

Click to collapse



Use the orange tripple sec and some cream soda. If you don't have cream soda just mix sprite and vanilla extract (only a few drops add to taste). It tastes like a creamsicle.


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

need some gin, I like gin

need to find a good well gin to buy for the collection

---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> Use the orange tripple sec and some cream soda. If you don't have cream soda just mix sprite and vanilla extract (only a few drops add to taste). It tastes like a creamsicle.

Click to collapse



Holy crap that sounds good, thanks, have to try that


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Holy crap that sounds good, thanks, have to try that

Click to collapse



I've got my PHD in Mixology. 

(PHD=Pretty Heavy Drinker)


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

http://jackson.craigslist.org/w4m/3313111064.html


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Oct 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I've got my PHD in Mixology.
> 
> (PHD=Pretty Heavy Drinker)

Click to collapse



I have a phd in astrology and fortune telling 

I come up with predictions when I am severely drunk 

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> http://jackson.craigslist.org/w4m/3313111064.html

Click to collapse



Holy Jebus, 

28 

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AI/AAAAAAAAFLE/gSjhC3jtgYQ/s250-c-k/photo.jpg


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Holy Jebus,
> 
> 28
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AI/AAAAAAAAFLE/gSjhC3jtgYQ/s250-c-k/photo.jpg

Click to collapse



And you're a twin?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

im thinking of responding...  wonder what her rates are...


----------



## a.cid (Oct 5, 2012)

This thread moved fast for the night...
Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone!


"All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

a.cid said:


> This thread moved fast for the night...
> Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone!
> 
> 
> "All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"

Click to collapse



Sup a.cid.

And hello to the rest of the Meh-fia.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

a.cid said:


> This thread moved fast for the night...
> Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone!
> 
> 
> "All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"

Click to collapse





TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sup a.cid.
> 
> And hello to the rest of the Meh-fia.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



sup guys, this is my drunk thread tonight, f the drunk thread, mafia is where it's at

I love my girl, she's awesome, she messaging me right now, I love her, love bd, skinny, dex, david, mtm, hussam, acid, max even though you don't post, naughty, naughty mom  she cool man, tech mom is always coo, sorry if I left you out, but post moar dammit, you need to be in back of mind so I rememberr you when drinking

hey guys what's up

dayum that werked lady is hot on net, hope she no dude, I want ot see pic of her, women + guns + cool chick is hawt. bd, you and lisa need some firearms

lisa look good in fishnets, y u no wera fishnets and post pics?

dayum, I'm bout to drive drunk just to snuggle my girl, she best snuggler, sicne first night ew together, woke up and I don't sleep on my back, but I was, she wa s laying on my chest, and it felt rithgt. I like that girl. and she got a big ole eyetalian booty, thanks skinny for that word, you da man man mannnn ammmaaaann awwww mickeal meyers movie with british spy dude he did and I got it one night and you thought I didn't,well I did. I know my movie quotes anm. You cool dude. I'm like totally not gay at all. But I live vicariously through you with your kids and ****. No homo. You cool man. I just want some lil rugrats. My colock ticking and I'm only 28. Maybe cause my lied to me twice about her bieing pregnant and nothing fand faking miscarriage. and such, *****. f her that fat ****ing ****. I got s my blanky, thanks you, you know who. 

Dude I like my girl, but I don't know about this sobriety thing. Makng me be sober. I don't **** it. I needs a drink. And dayum I feel good right now. 

David, you got paid, what you drinking? And hussam bro, you one cool mofo, y u no post anymore here? Need more smartass from you. Miss you man.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

he's having 140 proof mouthwash 

---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------

http://www.wlbt.com/story/19738182/prosecutor-arrested-after-joint-falls-from-pocket


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

I love you guys. We're nothing but a bungch of nerds, we hack our mobile fevices and have fun. But somehow we all get along. 

Except you noobs trying to post here. F off, and get out. need to be aproved . till then gtfo. bye now, see ya. but seriously go away, no noobs allowed.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> I love you guys. We're nothing but a bungch of nerds, we hack our mobile fevices and have fun. But somehow we all get along.
> 
> Except you noobs trying to post here. F off, and get out. need to be aproved . till then gtfo. bye now, see ya. but seriously go away, no noobs allowed.

Click to collapse



I can't say 100% that I _didn't_ read part of your second sentence as "...mobile feces..." the way you spelled it.  And I love you too, sugarbooger.


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can't say 100% that I _didn't_ read part of your second sentence as "...mobile feces..." the way you spelled it.  And I love you too, sugarbooger.

Click to collapse



hahahahahahhahahahahahaj

it's supposed to be devices

haha

you're great man hahahaha f archer and his drunk thread, thsi place rules man


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

guess i need to sleep soon if the PO comin by at 530am....  FML for all it's worth...  every inch of my life, F myself, i will leave me out, won't get involved, don't corner me....

tree fiddy for the first to name the band i twisted the lyrics...


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

dude top gear is the best show ever

its like bdsm with a def girl

just gets better no matter how much you scream at it and awlays making funny sounds, sexy somehow, but funny none the less


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> guess i need to sleep soon if the PO comin by at 530am....  FML for all it's worth...  every inch of my life, F myself, i will leave me out, won't get involved, don't corner me....
> 
> tree fiddy for the first to name the band i twisted the lyrics...

Click to collapse



"Nobody puts baby in a corner" by Patrick Swayze.  gimme my money.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> "Nobody puts baby in a corner" by Patrick Swayze.  gimme my money.

Click to collapse



sorry, no ding ding ding...


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> guess i need to sleep soon if the PO comin by at 530am....  FML for all it's worth...  every inch of my life, F myself, i will leave me out, won't get involved, don't corner me....
> 
> tree fiddy for the first to name the band i twisted the lyrics...

Click to collapse



slipknot


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> slipknot

Click to collapse



nope...  ill throw out a hint....  6 studio albums...  first one wasnt the one that made them...


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> nope...  ill throw out a hint....  6 studio albums...  first one wasnt the one that made them...

Click to collapse



Dunno man that's a good one

Brb piss time

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> nope...  ill throw out a hint....  6 studio albums...  first one wasnt the one that made them...

Click to collapse



ok, so 90% of bands....hmm...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

Pantera - The Great Southern Trendkill
War Nerve

Truly, f*ck the world,
for all it's worth,
every inch of planet Earth,
f*ck myself,
don't leave me out,
but don't get involved,
don't corner me

and holy baby jesus on a stick...  i truned off wifi and to my surrpise ma fone say 4g!!!!!!!!!  f*ckin f*ck yea man...  Mississippi is movin up....


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Pantera - The Great Southern Trendkill
> War Nerve
> 
> Truly, f*ck the world,
> ...

Click to collapse



replaying this for skinny

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48gBAMcZpoY


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

Sports thread....things have gotten out of hand with a user that got defensive with me last night because he posted a music video in the "what are you listning to" thread, and i thought it was mediocre....Sports Thread has the conversation i just had with the guy again...fricking rediculous.

---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------




boborone said:


> replaying this for skinny
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48gBAMcZpoY

Click to collapse



that's my new goddamn theme song.  awesome.


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sports thread....things have gotten out of hand with a user that got defensive with me last night because he posted a music video in the "what are you listning to" thread, and i thought it was mediocre....Sports Thread has the conversation i just had with the guy again...fricking rediculous.

Click to collapse



don't f with skinny when it comes to music

he's da man mann  maaan maaaaannnnnnn
see I get it maaaaaannnnnnn


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> don't f with skinny when it comes to music
> 
> he's da man mann  maaan maaaaannnnnnn
> see I get it maaaaaannnnnnn

Click to collapse



he's an agressive Canadian.  Shouldn't I call about this?  I mean, that's as rare a species as you can get.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> replaying this for skinny
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48gBAMcZpoY

Click to collapse



beautimus....


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> he's an agressive Canadian.  Shouldn't I call about this?  I mean, that's as rare a species as you can get.

Click to collapse



dude i habe never met a canadian I didn't want to fu

well female that is

dude is just dude, anal is just for chicks man, but the chicks ar e like aussies, hot as hell, and you want to f the sh out all of em

---------- Post added at 12:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sports thread....things have gotten out of hand with a user that got defensive with me last night because he posted a music video in the "what are you listning to" thread, and i thought it was mediocre....Sports Thread has the conversation i just had with the guy again...fricking rediculous.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



they a local group, but so was pantera 



BNaughty said:


> beautimus....

Click to collapse



hahahahahahaha nice


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> he's an agressive Canadian.  Shouldn't I call about this?  I mean, that's as rare a species as you can get.

Click to collapse



He's got someone else to fight with now...


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> He's got someone else to fight with now...

Click to collapse



i've never seen so many wingdings in a single sentence!  nicely done!

---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------

I can't wait til tomorrow, so i can post "i was in an internet rumble last night".:victory:


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

http://www.rebel-son.com/rebelsonmobile.htm

just cause let's see them yankees do anything with heritage

oh yeah, you ain't got none


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 5, 2012)

the battle of the keyboard 2012 :good:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> i've never seen so many wingdings in a single sentence!  nicely done!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------
> 
> I can't wait til tomorrow, so i can post "i was in an internet rumble last night".:victory:

Click to collapse



thx LOL....  I back my friends up...  i watched that music crap play out...  I been waiting for another fight between yall to jump in...


----------



## a.cid (Oct 5, 2012)

Okay bobo, you're really drunk!
How can you still manage to type all that out?


"All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> thx LOL....  I back my friends up...  i watched that music crap play out...  I been waiting for another fight between yall to jump in...

Click to collapse



you know I backpacked across the south to florida, and loved you boys in miss, what's this here going on down with skiny? who messing a bro

---------- Post added at 01:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 AM ----------

awesome is awesome






and this one cause us three can relate to it, skinny, naughty and me






just some good ole boys making good music, I love this band


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> you know I backpacked across the south to florida, and loved you boys in miss, what's this here going on down with skiny? who messing a bro

Click to collapse



check out the sports thread....   other than the cops being nothing but traffic cops, and everywhere...  i like ms...  but my next move i think will be virginia beach area...  or maybe texas...  or cali...  but id much rather somewhere in europe...


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Okay bobo, you're really drunk!
> How can you still manage to type all that out?
> 
> 
> "All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"

Click to collapse



cause like this, all I want is to know how the greats did it






practice and practice some more


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 5, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> check out the sports thread....   other than the cops being nothing but traffic cops, and everywhere...  i like ms...  but my next move i think will be virginia beach area...  or maybe texas...  or cali...  but id much rather somewhere in europe...

Click to collapse



my mom is from va beach


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> check out the sports thread....   other than the cops being nothing but traffic cops, and everywhere...  i like ms...  but my next move i think will be virginia beach area...  or maybe texas...  or cali...  but id much rather somewhere in europe...

Click to collapse



I know I'm posting southern redneck ****, but man I'm a total Euro let abortion happen type of hippie. Made a pack with my girl that if we win the lottery we're moving to either London or Tokyo. She likes Jap sht and I like the what happens is what happens attitude of the Euro peeps.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> my mom is from va beach

Click to collapse



is it nice?



boborone said:


> I know I'm posting southern redneck ****, but man I'm a total Euro let abortion happen type of hippie. Made a pack with my girl that if we win the lottery we're moving to either London or Tokyo. She likes Jap sht and I like the what happens is what happens attitude of the Euro peeps.

Click to collapse



im thinkin amsterdam...


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 5, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> im thinkin amsterdam...

Click to collapse



Except they took the best part away from tourists. Gotta be a citizen to enjoy the "perks".


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 5, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> is it nice?
> 
> 
> 
> im thinkin amsterdam...

Click to collapse



dude its sick there!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> the battle of the keyboard 2012 :good:

Click to collapse



Fleur posts in the Mafia thread!  Awesome!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> dude its sick there!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



ok...  secretly im a billionaire...  im cuttin my band off now and am headed to my private jet....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> ok...  secretly im a billionaire...  im cuttin my band off now and am headed to my private jet....

Click to collapse



Not without your ankle bracelet you're not.  I secretly work for the FBI.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

only got a warning...

---------- Post added at 01:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 AM ----------

im just worried about when i see him next...  he came by this morning bout 8am...  i went to sleep at like 530 after taking a buncha benadryl and otc sleep pills....  he was pissed...  then he ransacked the house...  i remember none of it...  woke up for maybe 5 seconds...


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Fleur posts in the Mafia thread!  Awesome!

Click to collapse



first one tonight! :good:


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey hey hey

Fluer in the house

Dayum puter keeps crashing.

Got one more song when it boots back up.

Just one. Maybe more. Bit I know for sure naughty fluer and me 'll like this one.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> first one tonight! :good:

Click to collapse



you're in.


you got my vote anyway.

---------- Post added at 11:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 PM ----------




boborone said:


> Hey hey hey
> 
> Fluer in the house
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fleur for Mafia Sportscaster 2012!


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> you're in.
> 
> 
> you got my vote anyway.

Click to collapse



lol thanks


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

im in no position to vote, but fleur's cool as hell...  did i mention i have lte now?  i'll get to enjoy lte speeds on the trip to the probation office and back...  im pumped...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> im in no position to vote, but fleur's cool as hell...  did i mention i have lte now?  i'll get to enjoy lte speeds on the trip to the probation office and back...  im pumped...

Click to collapse



so you go 300Mbps/hour in the back of a police cruiser?


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

OK just thanked tha last page in this and what your doing thread. I hope I made up for em.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> so you go 300Mbps/hour in the back of a police cruiser?

Click to collapse



LMAO



boborone said:


> OK just thanked tha last page in this and what your doing thread. I hope I made up for em.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



I did the same...


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> you're in.
> 
> 
> you got my vote anyway.
> ...

Click to collapse



thats right! in other news the saints are still the best and will beat the chargers with thier on team 



BNaughty said:


> im in no position to vote, but fleur's cool as hell...  did i mention i have lte now?  i'll get to enjoy lte speeds on the trip to the probation office and back...  im pumped...

Click to collapse



dang thats just 2 hours down the street from me and i cant get any lte love


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

Geesus...i was wondering how my thanks count went up +14 in the last 12 minutes.  I'll return the favor when I get back on my phone.  You guys frickin ...are pretty cool.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> thats right! in other news the saints are still the best and will beat the chargers with thier on team
> 
> 
> 
> dang thats just 2 hours down the street from me and i cant get any lte love

Click to collapse



you in the sticks remember?


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> thats right! in other news the saints are still the best and will beat the chargers with thier on team
> 
> 
> 
> dang thats just 2 hours down the street from me and i cant get any lte love

Click to collapse



UAN crew represent mofos

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Geesus...i was wondering how my thanks count went up +14 in the last 12 minutes.  I'll return the favor when I get back on my phone.  You guys frickin ...are pretty cool.

Click to collapse



hows about another...  done...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> hows about another...  done...

Click to collapse



well i wasn't asking....lets not try to get the both of us banned in the same night, yeah?:good::cyclops::laugh::victory:

but fwiw...i was at 3181 an hour ago.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 5, 2012)

UAN in this b!tch! im looking at i-20 right now jeez u wld think thats not to far in the sticks.


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

Wtf hahaha

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> UAN in this b!tch! im looking at i-20 right now jeez u wld think thats not to far in the sticks.

Click to collapse



you def have a point...


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

**** can see I 30 but I'm in the sticks. Nothing but att DSL till a couple months ago and the area got uverse. Just cause you next to highway don't mean you not in sticks.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 5, 2012)

damn thanks button broke and new rule at work no cell phones! thats why my a$$ got a job at oriellys and am going back to school :highfive: done with ems  oh yea im going to see mc hammer and vanilla ice fri night for you old schoolers


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> damn thanks button broke and new rule at work no cell phones! thats why my a$$ got a job at oriellys and am going back to school :highfive: done with ems  oh yea im going to see mc hammer and vanilla ice fri night for you old schoolers

Click to collapse



there was so much info in that post.  my head can't take all the greatness.


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> damn thanks button broke and new rule at work no cell phones! thats why my a$$ got a job at oriellys and am going back to school :highfive: done with ems  oh yea im going to see mc hammer and vanilla ice fri night for you old schoolers

Click to collapse



Wth

No more ems? And really? Them two together? Lulz!

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> **** can see I 30 but I'm in the sticks. Nothing but att DSL till a couple months ago and the area got uverse. Just cause you next to highway don't mean you not in sticks.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



well i know that but im sitting a tenth of a mile from a 30,000 seat college football stadium in the middle of town lol

---------- Post added at 02:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> there was so much info in that post.  my head can't take all the greatness.

Click to collapse



lmao! 



boborone said:


> Wth
> 
> No more ems? And really? Them two together? Lulz!
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



nope no more ima keep my certs but im out! for real they are together :laugh:


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 5, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> damn thanks button broke and new rule at work no cell phones! thats why my a$$ got a job at oriellys and am going back to school :highfive: done with ems  oh yea im going to see mc hammer and vanilla ice fri night for you old schoolers

Click to collapse



Ask VI how he got the idea for the bassline for "Ice, Ice Baby". I bet he has a funny story...





 VS.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 5, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Ask VI how he got the idea for the bassline for "Ice, Ice Baby". I bet he has a funny story...

Click to collapse



ha ill be tooooooooooooo drunk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

Daytime "meh-fia"  can not, does not, will not, hold a candle to the nighttime mafia.  Can i get a who-dat??


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Daytime "meh-fia"  can not, does not, will not, hold a candle to the nighttime mafia.  Can i get a who-dat??

Click to collapse



oh hell yea WHOOOOOOO DATTTTTTTTT till i die


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Ask VI how he got the idea for the bassline for "Ice, Ice Baby". I bet he has a funny story...

Click to collapse



Mine goes like this..."Ba-dum-da-da-da-da-da-da dum BA dum...."  There's no "BA" in the Queen version.  :good:


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Mine goes like this..."Ba-dum-da-da-da-da-da-da dum BA dum...."  There's no "BA" in the Queen version.  :good:

Click to collapse



Obviously Queen is the thief here. How dare they ride Van Winkle's coattails.

Ladies and Gentlemafiosos, the face of musical genius:


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Mine goes like this..."Ba-dum-da-da-da-da-da-da dum BA dum...."  There's no "BA" in the Queen version.  :good:

Click to collapse



I thought it it was the tiss 

BA dum da da dum dum tiss

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> I thought it it was the tiss
> 
> BA dum da da dum dum tiss
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Nope.  just the BA.  Copyright 1990, Robert VanWinkle.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

guess i'm off to bed yall...  got a dat with my PO in 3 hours...  if you don't hear from me, ive been violated, see yall in about 12 - 18 mo...


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

ok puter back up

one last song

if you skipped the last ones, that's cool, please listen to this one

great one, epic greatness







---------- Post added at 02:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 AM ----------




BNaughty said:


> guess i'm off to bed yall...  got a dat with my PO in 3 hours...  if you don't hear from me, ive been violated, see yall in about 12 - 18 mo...

Click to collapse



night man, hit this thread or g+ or skype tomorrow


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 5, 2012)

ima jam that sh!t like its 1990 friday night. i dont care who made it up bc im too cold :laugh:

---------- Post added at 02:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 AM ----------




BNaughty said:


> guess i'm off to bed yall...  got a dat with my PO in 3 hours...  if you don't hear from me, ive been violated, see yall in about 12 - 18 mo...

Click to collapse



they better get they minds right! gl man :good:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanked.  All of you.  Every post.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 5, 2012)

bout to hit the big 400 :highfive: im rdy for some new coheed oct 9th baby!


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> bout to hit the big 400 :highfive: im rdy for some new coheed oct 9th baby!

Click to collapse



And Cambria? New album or show you're going to?

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> bout to hit the big 400 :highfive: im rdy for some new coheed oct 9th baby!

Click to collapse



aren't they from NJ?  my mothership.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> And Cambria? New album or show you're going to?
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



new album and the second cd comes out first of 2013! had tix a cple months ago in pharr, tx but i planned it wrong and it was on days i had to work. last time i saw them was april of last year in dallas, tx

---------- Post added at 02:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> aren't they from NJ?  my mothership.

Click to collapse



yes they are sir


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> aren't they from NJ?  my mothership.

Click to collapse



Only good thing to come out of there :beer:

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> new album and the second cd comes out first of 2013! had tix a cple months ago in pharr, tx but i planned it wrong and it was on days i had to work. last time i saw them was april of last year in dallas, tx
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try to tear off a tuft of Claudio's hair for me, would ya?  




ah ha...your avatar....makes sense now.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> try to tear off a tuft of Claudio's hair for me, would ya?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



man i have been that close prob 5 times now! the keywork and a saints fleurdelis WILL be my next two tats for sure


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> man i have been that close prob 5 times now! the keywork and a saints fleurdelis WILL be my next two tats for sure

Click to collapse



Get each one on your testes.  If you have the balls.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Get each one on your testes.  If you have the balls.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



ive gota show em off and i dont think ppl want me to walk around with my balls out :laugh:


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 5, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> ive gota show em off and i dont think ppl want me to walk around with my balls out :laugh:

Click to collapse



These sound right up your alley. Literally.


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> ive gota show em off and i dont think ppl want me to walk around with my balls out :laugh:

Click to collapse



Cross the border. It's norm over here. Too big to fit in pants. We let em breathe.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Cross the border. It's norm over here. Too big to fit in pants. We let em breathe.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



hahahaha everything bigger in tx huh!


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> hahahaha everything bigger in tx huh!

Click to collapse



Bout right boy. Come to the dark side and have some fun son.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Bout right boy. Come to the dark side and have some fun son.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



had a cple of my best times ever in tx :good:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> ive gota show em off and i dont think ppl want me to walk around with my balls out :laugh:

Click to collapse



But you would be fixin to find your perfect woman in a hurry.  She goes down, finds out who you're rooting for, and if she likes,  then you got yourself a keeper. 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> had a cple of my best times ever in tx :good:

Click to collapse



Had great times here. But nearly died in MS and got shacked up with some kind of crazy crack whores in LA. Great times are where you make it. I choose to make mine here 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> But you would be fixin to find your perfect woman in a hurry.  She goes down, finds out who you're rooting for, and if she likes,  then you got yourself a keeper.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



haha ill pass but sounds like a great plan 

---------- Post added at 03:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 AM ----------




boborone said:


> Had great times here. But nearly died in MS and got shacked up with some kind of crazy crack whores in LA. Great times are where you make it. I choose to make mine here
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



i feel ya on that!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> haha ill pass but sounds like a great plan

Click to collapse



I'm not right in the head.  I don't apologize for it either.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm not right in the head.  I don't apologize for it either.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



yea me either lol someone tells me a cple times a day


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> yea me either lol someone tells me a cple times a day

Click to collapse



I'll reiterate.  You have my vote.  You can only post here so much without maintaining noob status...so the morning crew will probably read this, and deliberate.

Wait...no, that's not true.

BD will post "meh", trell will ask "how is everyone", and husam will say"good morning mafia"...



Snoozefest.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

Bid goodnight 

To fluer, a song



I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'll reiterate.  You have my vote.  You can only post here so much without maintaining noob status...so the morning crew will probably read this, and deliberate.
> 
> Wait...no, that's not true.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



True dat.

I vote yes. Just like naughty, we vote in the night crew. Then take over day. Remember you and me the only ones that didn't get hazed.....gotta stand for something.  just saying. My vote yes.

Btw

This a great freaking song



I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks yall and man they are bad a$$ im always looking for new music! 

MARBLE WHITE GALAXY SIII


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> True dat.
> 
> I vote yes. Just like naughty, we vote in the night crew. Then take over day. Remember you and me the only ones that didn't get hazed.....gotta stand for something.  just saying. My vote yes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was unrooted and wet behind the ears when I was voted in.  Amazing to me sometimes that I missed all the hazing. Damn, I'm good 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> Thanks yall and man they are bad a$$ im always looking for new music!
> 
> MARBLE WHITE GALAXY SIII

Click to collapse



Not new. But can't go wrong when you mix Hatebreed, Crowbar, and Anthrax.



I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

But, nighty night all...I hit the wall.  Gotta go to bed 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> But, nighty night all...I hit the wall.  Gotta go to bed
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Night man. I'm on a metal kick now. No sleep once again. 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

Still remember seeing this when I was a kid. Beavis and Butthead, Headbangers Ball, then 120 Minutes on MTV. Back when they played music.




I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Still remember seeing this when I was a kid. Beavis and Butthead, Headbangers Ball, then 120 Minutes on MTV. Back when they played music.
> 
> View attachment 1377320
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



headbangers ball was the sh!t


----------



## a.cid (Oct 5, 2012)

From the sounds of y'all, America sounds fun, especially when you're drunk...


"All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> headbangers ball was the sh!t

Click to collapse



When they revamped it with Jamie Jasta as host, it kicked ass too. Saw him tour with like 4 bands while he was hosting that show every week. Known for a while as "the hardest working man in metal". And rightfully so. One fest, saw him with two bands, Hatebreed and Kingdom of Sorrow. While hosting the show. Bad ass dude. And down to earth cool cat to drink with. Had no problem chilling with fans in the bar.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 5, 2012)

Morning mafia. Looks like I missed all the fun 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Oct 5, 2012)

Good  Morning Mafia

Imma get you high today
Cause it's Friday
You ain't got no job
And you ain't got **** to do


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 5, 2012)

Afternoon Mafia.
How's everyone doing? 

Also, who are the new guys in here from earlier? :what:


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 5, 2012)

Morning
p7
huggs
KC

Bright and sunny this morning


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow, things sure got retarded here last night.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## a.cid (Oct 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wow, things sure got retarded here last night.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse











a.cid said:


> From the sounds of y'all, America sounds fun, especially when you're drunk...
> 
> 
> "All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 5, 2012)

Afternoon Mafia.

I just ate in McDonald's . I hate myself :what:

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Afternoon Mafia.
> 
> I just ate in McDonald's . I hate myself :what:
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



:highfive:

last time I was there I needed a stretcher


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Afternoon Mafia.
> 
> I just ate in McDonald's . I hate myself :what:
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



May 18th. Last time i ate at a McDonald's. 3 cheese burgers and a coke.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 5, 2012)

Sooooo we're watching my little pony (yeah whatever...idc) and Sparky says "those is crazy dogs"





Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Oct 5, 2012)

What's wrong with mcdonalds?
The ones here serve only veg, egg, chicken and fish...
No pork or beef or mutton...


"All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

a.cid said:


> What's wrong with mcdonalds?
> The ones here serve only veg, egg, chicken and fish...
> No pork or beef or mutton...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's what's wrong with McDonalds.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 5, 2012)

a.cid said:


> What's wrong with mcdonalds?
> The ones here serve only veg, egg, chicken and fish...
> No pork or beef or mutton...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you in the land of simi-vegan


----------



## a.cid (Oct 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's what's wrong with McDonalds.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



You mean they don't serve harmburgers?!!!



"All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"


----------



## LGXX (Oct 5, 2012)

Grias eich


Galaxy Nexus i9250 | Cn(A)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 5, 2012)

LGXX said:


> Grias eich
> 
> 
> Galaxy Nexus i9250 | Cn(A)

Click to collapse



Don't let the door hit you on the way out.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## a.cid (Oct 5, 2012)

LGXX said:


> Grias eich
> 
> 
> Galaxy Nexus i9250 | Cn(A)

Click to collapse



Unidentified Senior Member Alert


"All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"


----------



## LGXX (Oct 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Don't let the door hit you on the way out.
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Don't worry, dude

Galaxy Nexus i9250 | Cn(A)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 5, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Unidentified Senior Member Alert
> 
> 
> "All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"

Click to collapse



You were a bit slow!


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2012)

Morning Everyone Online!!

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!! 

Get to see say anything tonight Whoohoo!!! 

Then Chevelle On monday 

How is everyone?


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 5, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Unidentified Senior Member Alert
> 
> 
> "All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"

Click to collapse









USM has been marked... authorization for termination, standing by


----------



## LGXX (Oct 5, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Unidentified Senior Member Alert
> 
> 
> "All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"

Click to collapse



Yeah, that was my first post in the OT area I think... just bored and this thread looks very interesting, but I don't really get what's going on here 

Galaxy Nexus i9250 | Cn(A)


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 5, 2012)

LGXX said:


> Yeah, that was my first post in the OT area I think... just bored and this thread looks very interesting, but I don't really get what's going on here
> 
> Galaxy Nexus i9250 | Cn(A)

Click to collapse



You aren't supposed to. Get out.
thank you.
The management

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 5, 2012)

LGXX said:


> Yeah, that was my first post in the OT area I think... just bored and this thread looks very interesting, but I don't really get what's going on here
> 
> Galaxy Nexus i9250 | Cn(A)

Click to collapse



There's other interesting threads to post in. Go and check out some of them.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## LGXX (Oct 5, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> USM has been marked... authorization for termination, standing by

Click to collapse



Noooo don't terminate me, I'm an Avengers-supporter ^^

Galaxy Nexus i9250 | Cn(A)


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning Everyone Online!!
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



afternoon mifiabro... and broette





Babydoll25 said:


> You aren't supposed to. Get out.
> thank you.
> The management
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 5, 2012)

I wonder how long I can seem to ignore David's post before he notices what I'm doing?!?


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I wonder how long I can seem to ignore David's post before he notices what I'm doing?!?
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



I already noticed as soon as 5 posts went by


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I already noticed as soon as 5 posts went by

Click to collapse



I don't believe you.
I think you only realized because I mentioned it on my previous post xD


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## LGXX (Oct 5, 2012)

Ok^^ bye then and have fun living in your parallel universe 
Galaxy Nexus i9250 | Cn(A)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I don't believe you.
> I think you only realized because I mentioned it on my previous post xD
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Prove it


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 5, 2012)

LGXX said:


> Ok^^ bye then and have fun living in your parallel universe
> Galaxy Nexus i9250 | Cn(A)

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Prove it

Click to collapse



Well considering you didn't post about noticing until after I did, that's proof enough 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2012)

TonyStark said:


>

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 10:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Well considering you didn't post about noticing until after I did, that's proof enough
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



The fact that you mentioned my name in the post saying you were ignoring my post, meaning you didn't actually ignore it and probably did read it in order to say you ignored it.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> The fact that you mentioned my name in the post saying you were ignoring my post, meaning you didn't actually ignore it and probably did read it in order to say you ignored it.

Click to collapse



Yes I read your post but I ignored it to the extent that I didn't reply to it 
I WIN :thumbup:


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yes I read your post but I ignored it to the extent that I didn't reply to it
> I WIN :thumbup:
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 5, 2012)

KC...BC


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> KC...BC

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse



''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## TonyStark (Oct 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse







My favorite Zel meme


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 5, 2012)

''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



So you do want to particpate


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> So you do want to particpate

Click to collapse



''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 5, 2012)

''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 5, 2012)

''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

Ehh still drunk from last night. 

Nice lil picture war going on.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ehh still drunk from last night.
> 
> Nice lil picture war going on.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



What did u drink last night I read your drunk posts


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

im up...  hello all...  dude never came by...  he can suck it...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> im up...  hello all...  dude never came by...  he can suck it...

Click to collapse



What you were having a dude over to suck it?  I didn't know that you liked guys.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What you were having a dude over to suck it?  I didn't know that you liked guys.

Click to collapse



LMAO...  my PO was supposed to come by... he came by yesterday and i wouldnt wake up...  just slept through it all...


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What did u drink last night I read your drunk posts

Click to collapse



Lots of different drinks made with tequila.

Good to see ya naughty.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Lots of different drinks made with tequila.
> 
> Good to see ya naughty.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



im still here for the time being...  i know that pissed him off though...  im sure hes got something up his sleeve for wed...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ehh still drunk from last night.
> 
> Nice lil picture war going on.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Me three. +1 for getting massively $&@!ed UP last night....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 5, 2012)

Mafia, i need you to post spiderman memes in this thread: 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1922186


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What you were having a dude over to suck it?  I didn't know that you liked guys.

Click to collapse



^^ really... did you just ask that?


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 5, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> ^^ really... did you just ask that?

Click to collapse



????????????


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 5, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> ^^ really... did you just ask that?

Click to collapse



Ask what?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 5, 2012)

I think Tony Stark is drunk...again..


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

Take the suit off Tony...  it dangerous while intoxicated...


----------



## Phistachio (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm going to crawl in here for a few mins.

How is it going guys? Been off XDA for way too long... Feeling like **** ftw


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 5, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> I'm going to crawl in here for a few mins.
> 
> How is it going guys? Been off XDA for way too long... Feeling like **** ftw

Click to collapse



Welcome back.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 5, 2012)

Stop lurking MacaronyMan :what::what:


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 5, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Take the suit off Tony...  it dangerous while intoxicated...

Click to collapse



you ain't kidding






but something tells me I'm better off keeping it on...


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 5, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> you ain't kidding
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's David after one of his concerts!!!    WOW...who knew he would get that messed up!!??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> That's David after one of his concerts!!!    WOW...who knew he would get that messed up!!??

Click to collapse



Never got that messed up, I did sprain my ankle in a Mosh pit and didn't realize it til 3 days later


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 5, 2012)

I gotta stop bumming Newports off people

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I gotta stop bumming Newports off people
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Smoking is bad mmkay


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

Omg the last post of this thread

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1914513

I feel my heart beating. Can't be good

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Omg the last post of this thread
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1914513
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bacon! OMG BACON! I LOVE BACON. 
(and beer, and sparky, and snowflake and my phones)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Omg the last post of this thread
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1914513
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which post?


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Which post?

Click to collapse



About post 45 or so. Posted what I just made and ate. 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 5, 2012)

Where are all the good threads? Only this one? Anyways, hi

©The statement below is true,
the statement above is false©


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 5, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Where are all the good threads? Only this one? Anyways, hi
> 
> ©The statement below is true

Click to collapse



^^ I shouldn't be here! hahaha


​


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 5, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> ​

Click to collapse



Are you having a heart attack or something? 

©The statement below is true,
the statement above is false©


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Bacon! OMG BACON! I LOVE BACON.
> (and beer, and sparky, and snowflake and my phones)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



and I think about bacon, when I watch this...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)

do 888 numbers count against minutes?


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 5, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> do 888 numbers count against minutes?

Click to collapse



This is coming from the FCC:



> Toll-free numbers are numbers that begin with one of the following three-digit codes: 800, 888, 877, 866 or 855.

Click to collapse



For more info.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2012)

Shocked that no one has posted here in 2 hours 

BUMP BUMP BUMP!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 5, 2012)

Bump. We are alive and kicking 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Bump. We are alive and kicking
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Thanks to me 

Anyway whats up dex? You watch the new dexter?


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Thanks to me
> 
> Anyway whats up dex? You watch the new dexter?

Click to collapse



I was trying to revive a xperia mini today. It wouldn't boot. Turns out it had a damaged power button. XD 
Sup with you Dave? 
I havent watched the new one at all. Is it any good? 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I was trying to revive a xperia mini today. It wouldn't boot. Turns out it had a damaged power button. XD
> Sup with you Dave?
> I havent watched the new one at all. Is it any good?
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



First episode is awesome!!  This season is suppose to be one of the best


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2012)

I haz a headache. Ow.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz a headache. Ow.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Want something to take your mind off that problem 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> Want something to take your mind off that problem
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



I'm afraid to answer.............










Yes?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm afraid to answer.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, no you didnt ....

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## boborone (Oct 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm afraid to answer.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0HTwN63IXo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Oh, no you didnt ....
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Then.... No?
Better?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Then.... No?
> Better?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ah, that was nothing. I thought bobo was going to post sth else 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Ah, that was nothing. I thought bobo was going to post sth else
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



well anyway...Hi.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> well anyway...Hi.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol. Hello BD  
I'm afraid I must also say goodbye. It's almost 4 am, so I'm off to bed 

Goodnight Mafia!

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Lol. Hello BD
> I'm afraid I must also say goodbye. It's almost 4 am, so I'm off to bed
> 
> Goodnight Mafia!
> ...

Click to collapse



Night.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 6, 2012)

Night you two. 

Go Rangers. You can do it.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> Night you two.
> 
> Go Rangers. You can do it.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



I didn't know you liked hockey.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I didn't know you liked hockey.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Hockey, Stars

Baseball, Ranger


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hockey, Stars
> 
> Baseball, Ranger

Click to collapse



Well hot damn...didn't know baseball was still a sport.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 6, 2012)

http://texas.rangers.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=tex&sv=1

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well hot damn...didn't know baseball was still a sport.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



It's not, it's an excuse to yell at the umps for 3 hours.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://texas.rangers.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=tex&sv=1
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Turns out you have a pretty good team there.:thumbup:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Turns out you have a pretty good team there.:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I don't know what happened. We were first all year. Now we're in a wild card game for the playoffs. Been in the world series last couple of years. They need a win. Those boys deserve it. And Ron Washington deserves it. Great manager. Just a good bunch of guys having fun. He came in and turned the team around.


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> I don't know what happened. We were first all year. Now we're in a wild card game for the playoffs. Been in the world series last couple of years. They need a win. Those boys deserve it. And Ron Washington deserves it. Great manager. Just a good bunch of guys having fun. He came in and turned the team around.

Click to collapse



And Nolan 
are you at the game (which you just lost BTW) ??? 

I made it!!! Y U MAD TOUGH? :confused;


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

Got home from work early, so I got to get my dwarf Mexican lime tree out of its pot and into the ground.
It was potted for 8 years, so I had to use s sledgehammer to get it out.







Sent from your mom.


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Got home from work early, so I got to get my dwarf Mexican lime tree out of its pot and into the ground.
> It was potted for 8 years, so I had to use s sledgehammer to get it out.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's racist!! 

I made it!!! Y U MAD TOUGH? :confused;


----------



## trell959 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey all. Long time no see.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> That's racist!!
> 
> I made it!!! Y U MAD TOUGH? :confused;

Click to collapse



Call it what you want, but its gonna spruce up my beers.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 6, 2012)

And I'm out. Later.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> And I'm out. Later.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Oct 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> And Nolan
> are you at the game (which you just lost BTW) ???
> 
> I made it!!! Y U MAD TOUGH? :confused;

Click to collapse



No I'm at home. How's traffic? 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## boborone (Oct 6, 2012)

High tomorrow of 56 happens at midnight. I love this time of yr.



I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> High tomorrow of 56 happens at midnight. I love this time of yr.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Me too. Fall is my favorite season. Cool enough to wear my steel toe boots, warm enough that I don't need a coat. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------

http://bit.ly/Upvb80

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 6, 2012)

sup everyone...  been in and out of consciousness all day...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> High tomorrow of 56 happens at midnight. I love this time of yr.

Click to collapse



29 overnight here... high of 38 tomorrow... more rain. Tonight is the first night I could smell snow


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> sup everyone...  been in and out of consciousness all day...

Click to collapse



Sup B...welcome to the world of the living!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Me too. Fall is my favorite season. Cool enough to wear my steel toe boots, warm enough that I don't need a coat.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fall otherwise known as Autumn.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sup B...welcome to the world of the living!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I very much want to pop 3 bars and fire up some Netflix...  but I feels a 7panel comin...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Fall otherwise known as Autumn.
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse




Ok mr know it all. I'm sure you are aware that Sept 21 was the autumnal equinox.
What's the other one called?
I'll post the answer later.
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 PM ----------




BNaughty said:


> I very much want to pop 3 bars and fire up some Netflix...  but I feels a 7panel comin...

Click to collapse



I did all my drinking/partying last night. I have a major hangover....but it was so worth it. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok mr know it all. I'm sure you are aware that Sept 21 was the autumnal equinox.
> What's the other one called?
> I'll post the answer later.
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



i dont get to drink much, so i eat bars...  and i also get terrible hangovers that last all day long...  bc powder and juice helps...  maybe i should lay off the bars for a while...  i've got like a superhuman tolerance...  but even when i do lay em down, i can pick em right back up where i left off...   sounds like exaggeration but i can literally eat 5 or more bars and carry on...  only if you know me well enough can you tell im barred out...  so tempting...  seeing as how theres prob 50 or 60 of them in the house...


----------



## boborone (Oct 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Fall otherwise known as Autumn.
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



hey, milad! long time no see. how you been?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2012)

Answer: diurnal equinox.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok mr know it all. I'm sure you are aware that Sept 21 was the autumnal equinox.
> What's the other one called?
> I'll post the answer later.
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Vernum or summit like that. I've just known them as the summer and winter solstice.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Vernum or summit like that. I've just known them as the summer and winter solstice.
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Diurnal. It's the diurnal equinox. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------

There is the summer and winter solstice and the diurnal and autumnal equinoxes. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Diurnal. It's the diurnal equinox.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Close enough xD


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Close enough xD
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Not even close. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not even close.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Close enough considering I didn't give a crap though 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> i dont get to drink much, so i eat bars...  and i also get terrible hangovers that last all day long...  bc powder and juice helps...  maybe i should lay off the bars for a while...  i've got like a superhuman tolerance...  but even when i do lay em down, i can pick em right back up where i left off...   sounds like exaggeration but i can literally eat 5 or more bars and carry on...  only if you know me well enough can you tell im barred out...  so tempting...  seeing as how theres prob 50 or 60 of them in the house...

Click to collapse



I eat bacon and drink emergen-C to get rid of hangovers. It usually works...but last night was a serious drinking session. we started at the Elks club and ended back at my house....with like five other people. Fun times. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I eat bacon and drink emergen-C to get rid of hangovers. It usually works...but last night was a serious drinking session. we started at the Elks club and ended back at my house....with like five other people. Fun times.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You have pool tables at your elks lodge? That's where I learned to play when I was real little. If so, does anyone even try to play sparky? 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> You have pool tables at your elks lodge? That's where I learned to play when I was real little. If so, does anyone even try to play sparky?
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Of course. They are still trying to recruit him for their pool team. He's the highest rated player in hudson county. He's the only seven, there are three players rated six though.
Sparky wins a lot of money playing pool. We basically drink for free when he does...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 6, 2012)

im pretty good at pingpong...  everytime i had to go rehab, that was always a requirement...  must have a ping pong table...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> im pretty good at pingpong...  everytime i had to go rehab, that was always a requirement...  must have a ping pong table...

Click to collapse



So the movies don't lie, good to know.

Oh wait, I might be thinking nuthouses.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Of course. They are still trying to recruit him for their pool team. He's the highest rated player in hudson county. He's the only seven, there are three players rated six though.
> Sparky wins a lot of money playing pool. We basically drink for free when he does...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I shoot left handed cause when I was maybe 5 or 6 I was knocking the balls around and not actually doing anything. A drunk comes up and asks if I want to learn how to play. I say sure. He grabs a cue and says to stand in front of him, mirror him and do what he does. He was shooting right handed and I was mirroring him, shooting left handed. Now when I play, everyone thinks I'm a south paw. Nope, just learned from a drunk. But most are the elks. If they pour your drinks like they do here, it doesn't take much to get you drunk. The lodge in Denton is where all the sherrif's dept goes to drink. That and the VFW are where I grew up. Learned how to swim in the VFW pool. Mom threw me and yelled sink or swim. I swam.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> I shoot left handed cause when I was maybe 5 or 6 I was knocking the balls around and not actually doing anything. A drunk comes up and asks if I want to learn how to play. I say sure. He grabs a cue and says to stand in front of him, mirror him and do what he does. He was shooting right handed and I was mirroring him, shooting left handed. Now when I play, everyone thinks I'm a south paw. Nope, just learned from a drunk. But most are the elks. If they pour your drinks like they do here, it doesn't take much to get you drunk. The lodge in Denton is where all the sherrif's dept goes to drink. That and the VFW are where I grew up. Learned how to swim in the VFW pool. Mom threw me and yelled sink or swim. I swam.

Click to collapse



That's cool man.  My brother is the same way....right handed at everything but pool.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> I shoot left handed cause when I was maybe 5 or 6 I was knocking the balls around and not actually doing anything. A drunk comes up and asks if I want to learn how to play. I say sure. He grabs a cue and says to stand in front of him, mirror him and do what he does. He was shooting right handed and I was mirroring him, shooting left handed. Now when I play, everyone thinks I'm a south paw. Nope, just learned from a drunk. But most are the elks. If they pour your drinks like they do here, it doesn't take much to get you drunk. The lodge in Denton is where all the sherrif's dept goes to drink. That and the VFW are where I grew up. Learned how to swim in the VFW pool. Mom threw me and yelled sink or swim. I swam.

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's the same here. They don't f&[email protected] around when it comes to pouring drinks at the Elks. 
I'm STILL disappointed that there are no ACTUAL ELKS in the Elks club though....

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 6, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> im pretty good at pingpong...  everytime i had to go rehab, that was always a requirement...  must have a ping pong table...

Click to collapse



We had a pool table. In every hospital and rehab I went to. Greatest fight I ever seen was between two big Baby Houie mofos. Black giant had enough and broke a stick in half and threw one of the pieces at the white giant and said come on mofo, let's do this. Then they commenced to beating the living tar out of each other. Neither gave up and the fight finally ended when the white dude got too tired and blood was covering his eyes. Staff then actually got between em, they didn't want none of that action and just watched it like the rest of us. Both broke collar bones and and had major gashes all over upper body. It was two huge dudes swinging sticks at each other. Relentlessly flailing.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So the movies don't lie, good to know.
> 
> Oh wait, I might be thinking nuthouses.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



well ive been to two nuthouses as well...  ask away...  1st place was a paid nuthouse...  good food..  feed you pills left and right...  the 2nd nuthouse was actually the state hospital..  2 ton doors that lock with magnets...  straight jackets and 5 point restraints on beds...  i saw a dude rip a water fountain off the wall...  last night i was there i tried the straight jacket on...  coulda sworn i was gonna pull a houdini...  i couldnt get out...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Clever.

Hi, BD, how's you and the fam?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Clever.
> 
> Hi, BD, how's you and the fam?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



We're good. Thanks for asking. 
How are you and yours?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> We're good. Thanks for asking.
> How are you and yours?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Kids are in bed, beer is cracked.  All's well.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## T.C.P (Oct 6, 2012)

Akino says hi






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Akino says hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ONCE.


----------



## T.C.P (Oct 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ONCE.

Click to collapse



Once?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Once?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



It reminded me of this meme...


----------



## boborone (Oct 6, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Akino says hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup man? You ever finish your rom? I finally updated and am now running blu kuban. Just wish I could find the icon pack he used, when I update an app, the blue themed apps change over to stock ones and don't match.

---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 PM ----------

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...913841117.15568.128694430508532&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sup man? You ever finish your rom? I finally updated and am now running blu kuban. Just wish I could find the icon pack he used, when I update an app, the blue themed apps change over to stock ones and don't match.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 PM ----------
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...913841117.15568.128694430508532&type=1&ref=nf

Click to collapse



Way to kill the thread, you two.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 6, 2012)

if anyone got a facebook, dont forget to friend Jeezus...

http://www.facebook.com/JonJamesDoe


----------



## boborone (Oct 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Way to kill the thread, you two.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



Dude, thanks for the laugh.  I miss that show, dearly.


----------



## boborone (Oct 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dude, thanks for the laugh.  I miss that show, dearly.

Click to collapse



you can watch the new seasons on mtv.com, seeing how you don't do other ways of video


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> you can watch the new seasons on mtv.com, seeing how you don't do other ways of video

Click to collapse



mtv doesn't do "other" ways of video either.


----------



## T.C.P (Oct 6, 2012)

Anyone want to fill me in on what ive misses in the past 6 month's I've been mia?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Oct 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> mtv doesn't do "other" ways of video either.

Click to collapse



Even mtv2 doesn't play vids anymore. They play shows like saved by the bell and boy meets world now.


----------



## T.C.P (Oct 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sup man? You ever finish your rom? I finally updated and am now running blu kuban. Just wish I could find the icon pack he used, when I update an app, the blue themed apps change over to stock ones and don't match.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 PM ----------
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...913841117.15568.128694430508532&type=1&ref=nf

Click to collapse



Yea I actually have, I got a few roms ready but just been busy to post or start a new thread, 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Oct 6, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Anyone want to fill me in on what ive misses in the past 6 month's I've been mia?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



We let skinny join cause he reversed the nyan calender. Milad is still a virgin. DoubleD quit when he became celibate. Texas unfriended the union and is now it's own state. bd grew wings, Darwin approves of this message. mtm got fired, trm is protesting, nobody else cares. macaronyandcheesemax stopped posting, just lurks and hits thanks button. I'll post more when I think of it. Probably not, but you won't read it anyways. Cause you pop in, say hi, ask what's up and leave. Maybe trell is taking after you.


----------



## T.C.P (Oct 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> We let skinny join cause he reversed the nyan calender. Milad is still a virgin. DoubleD quit when he became celibate. Texas unfriended the union and is now it's own state. bd grew wings, Darwin approves of this message. mtm got fired, trm is protesting, nobody else cares. macaronyandcheesemax stopped posting, just lurks and hits thanks button. I'll post more when I think of it. Probably not, but you won't read it anyways. Cause you pop in, say hi, ask what's up and leave. Maybe trell is taking after you.

Click to collapse



Haha what about husam?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> We let skinny join cause he reversed the nyan calender. Milad is still a virgin. DoubleD quit when he became celibate. Texas unfriended the union and is now it's own state. bd grew wings, Darwin approves of this message. mtm got fired, trm is protesting, nobody else cares. macaronyandcheesemax stopped posting, just lurks and hits thanks button. I'll post more when I think of it. Probably not, but you won't read it anyways. Cause you pop in, say hi, ask what's up and leave. Maybe trell is taking after you.

Click to collapse



wait wait wait.  i did what?


i just thought you let me join because i just never left.

unlike animatedbreak and JohnMcClane.


----------



## T.C.P (Oct 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> wait wait wait.  i did what?

Click to collapse



Apparently u reversed the "nyan calendar" :screwy::screwy::screwy:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Apparently u reversed the "nyan calendar" :screwy::screwy::screwy:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



i have no clue what that means???


----------



## T.C.P (Oct 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> i have no clue what that means???

Click to collapse



Neither do I, I've been m.I.a. for a while so I need catching up on this hip lingo 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Neither do I, I've been m.I.a. for a while so I need catching up on this hip lingo
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



I've been here consistently since i joined....waiting on bobo for the reference.


----------



## T.C.P (Oct 6, 2012)

I miss sakai4eva

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 6, 2012)

think hes talkin bout the Mayan calendar...

world sposed to end in Dec...  I get to watch it from the comfort of my home...


----------



## boborone (Oct 6, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Haha what about husam?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse





T.C.P said:


> I miss sakai4eva
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse





TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I've been here consistently since i joined....waiting on bobo for the reference.

Click to collapse



Hussam doesn't post as much anymore. Lives in ban thread now.  Still not sure about sake, why he got banned idk. And skinny, you know what you did.

http://nyan.cat/


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 6, 2012)

What up mafia mc hammer killed vanilla ice

MARBLE WHITE GALAXY SIII


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hussam doesn't post as much anymore. Lives in ban thread now.  Still not sure about sake, why he got banned idk. And skinny, you know what you did.
> 
> http://nyan.cat/

Click to collapse



you're memory is about as good as MTM's modding skillz.  I still have no clue how me and the nyan cat appeared in the same post.  I swear i hate that nyan cat nonsense...I'm gonna need better references.



don't worry, i'm taking this lightly, but i am actually confused.


----------



## boborone (Oct 6, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> What up mafia mc hammer killed vanilla ice
> 
> MARBLE WHITE GALAXY SIII

Click to collapse



so he's on ice ice baby?


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> so he's on ice ice baby?

Click to collapse



He played all kinda s!it but mc hammer killed it

MARBLE WHITE GALAXY SIII


----------



## a.cid (Oct 6, 2012)

Ssup
Who's the new old guy?


"All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Ssup
> Who's the new old guy?
> 
> 
> "All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"

Click to collapse



which non-mafia member is asking?


----------



## a.cid (Oct 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> which non-mafia member is asking?

Click to collapse



That would be TonyStark...


"All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

a.cid said:


> That would be TonyStark...
> 
> 
> "All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"

Click to collapse



ahh...who's gonna be the next member?  The stage is set....


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 6, 2012)

Hold up playa! Hammer time!!!!!!!!!! i am old but ima 6'2" 245lbs beast. Im out my mind i drank way 2 much lol


MARBLE WHITE GALAXY SIII


----------



## a.cid (Oct 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ahh...who's gonna be the next member?  The stage is set....

Click to collapse










"All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 6, 2012)

:d

marble white galaxy siii


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> Hold up playa! Hammer time!!!!!!!!!! i am old but ima 6'2" 245lbs beast. Im out my mind i drank way 2 much lol
> 
> 
> MARBLE WHITE GALAXY SIII

Click to collapse



I thought you were already in...my bad....the decision makers here have to start making some damn decisions already.  too many applicants, not enough decision makers.


and im probably older than you, but im not sure.  i'm pretty old.  old balls.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 6, 2012)

What's up guys

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Oct 6, 2012)

Sup guys.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> What's up guys
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



it's past your bedtime, right?

oh i'm sorry....hi watt.

guitarists love you BTW...


----------



## trell959 (Oct 6, 2012)

Expect me to not post as much anymore guys.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Expect me to not post as much anymore guys.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And why?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And why?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



No time. Been busy.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> No time. Been busy.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I won't hold it against you trell.  That's good to hear. Stay busy.  

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 01:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 AM ----------

So, here's Sophie (Meatball) with a diaper on her head.  It was her request, and far be it from me to deny her.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 6, 2012)

Never thought I'd see 4g here...

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 6, 2012)

Easy HULK he's mindless and doesn't know better!






a.cid said:


> That would be TonyStark...

Click to collapse




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ^^which non-mafia member is asking?^^

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> We let skinny join cause he reversed the nyan calender. Milad is still a virgin. DoubleD quit when he became celibate. Texas unfriended the union and is now it's own state. bd grew wings, Darwin approves of this message. mtm got fired, trm is protesting, nobody else cares. macaronyandcheesemax stopped posting, just lurks and hits thanks button. I'll post more when I think of it. Probably not, but you won't read it anyways. Cause you pop in, say hi, ask what's up and leave. Maybe trell is taking after you.

Click to collapse



Who the heck is Darwin? And why is he approving crap? 
Snowflake DOES NOT approve.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Who the heck is Darwin? And why is he approving crap?
> Snowflake DOES NOT approve.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Morning Snowflake and BD


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Morning Snowflake and BD

Click to collapse



Morning. You are on Snowflake time. She approves. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning. You are on Snowflake time. She approves.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How old is Snowflake?


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning. You are on Snowflake time. She approves.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Snowflake time is the right time. Everyone else is living in the wrong place. :silly:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 6, 2012)

So...boredom is leading me to want to install Windows 8...not sure if I should though....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So...boredom is leading me to want to install Windows 8...not sure if I should though....

Click to collapse



Curious what you think that will buy you?


----------



## a.cid (Oct 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So...boredom is leading me to want to install Windows 8...not sure if I should though....

Click to collapse



It isn't that bad...
Though it certainly feels like it could do better by leaps and bounds, on a touchscreen atleast...


"All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 6, 2012)

Flashed the latest jb aokp. Me like

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> How old is Snowflake?

Click to collapse



She will be a year old on January 14, 2012. Snowflake is having a birthday party and the mafia is invited. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> So...boredom is leading me to want to install Windows 8...not sure if I should though....

Click to collapse



Really? 
I'm speechless. :what:
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Snowflake time is the right time. Everyone else is living in the wrong place. :silly:

Click to collapse



This is correct.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> She will be a year old on January 14, 2012. Snowflake is having a birthday party and the mafia is invited.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess hat means I'm jerz bound? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I guess hat means I'm jerz bound?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



You're on the guest list....aren't you coming? 
Don't make Snowflake haz a sad....
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.C.P (Oct 6, 2012)

Morning everyone  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> She will be a year old on January 14, 2012. Snowflake is having a birthday party and *the mafia is invited*.

Click to collapse


I'm not a made man yet
Can I come as a guest?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> She will be a year old on January 14, 2012. Snowflake is having a birthday party and the mafia is invited.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's a bit far, but I'll be there 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey Erick







TonyStark said:


> I'm not a made man yet
> Can I come as a guest?

Click to collapse






I'll ask Snowflake (she is a made member btw)...I'm sure She'll say yes.




KidCarter93 said:


> It's a bit far, but I'll be there
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Snowflake approves. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'll ask Snowflake (she is a made member btw)...I'm sure She'll say yes.

Click to collapse



whoo-hoo

don't let Snowflake see these... I got them for the party


----------



## T.C.P (Oct 6, 2012)

I don't approve, and as og mafia member my vote counts for .01% of the vote 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 6, 2012)

It literally took me over a week to find the desktop in Windows 8...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> I don't approve, and as og mafia member my vote counts for .01% of the vote
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Snowflake vetoes your vote. She approves. Approval haz been given. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.C.P (Oct 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake vetoes your vote. She approves. Approval haz been given.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Touché snowflake, Touché......

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Oct 6, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> It literally took me over a week to find the desktop in Windows 8...

Click to collapse



Remember me telling you about Chris Pirillo? Well here is his dad using windows 8.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> Remember me telling you about Chris Pirillo? Well here is his dad using windows 8.

Click to collapse



That was me, but in reverse...  I was stuck on the tiles forever...  seriously a week...  I would give up and boot back in 7...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2012)

My habanero pepper plant decided to grow flowers instead of peppers. Dammit.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 6, 2012)

OK this is crazy fast...






Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My habanero pepper plant decided to grow flowers instead of peppers. Dammit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How old is it?

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------

I put in a tire swing for the girls.  They've been on it for almost two hours now. :victory:






Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 6, 2012)

Wow that's like an infinity pool. Sept you're swinging into neverland, the great abiss on one side and ground on the other.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> Wow that's like an infinity pool. Sept you're swinging into neverland, the great abiss on one side and ground on the other.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Pretty much!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 6, 2012)

Sup guys i may still be loaded and have another whole night of music fest

MARBLE WHITE GALAXY SIII


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> How old is it?
> 
> Sent from your mom.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've had them for 104 days.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've had them for 104 days.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Man it's been forever since horticulture and green management. But I think you got a female. 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 6, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> OK this is crazy fast...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is that att lte?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> Man it's been forever since horticulture and green management. But I think you got a female.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



I also planted them too close together... 
Oh well...
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------







Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 6, 2012)

Yessir... they finally stepped their game up around here...

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 6, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Yessir... they finally stepped their game up around here...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's nice. But it'll slowly saturate like Verizon's lte has

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 6, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Yessir... they finally stepped their game up around here...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Damnnn, That's quick, Hope UK's lte ends up similar


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Damnnn, That's quick, Hope UK's lte ends up similar

Click to collapse



I very much doubt that 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 6, 2012)

i took your recommendation on the DPI skinny...  280 is much nicer...


----------



## boborone (Oct 6, 2012)

https://plus.google.com/u/0/118229343959050303192/posts/MNeR2BXGJ6B

Story of why I updated my phone.

dex and jase, you might like this


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I very much doubt that
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Same  

Either way, 3g is faster than my broadband :silly:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Same
> 
> Either way, 3g is faster than my broadband :silly:

Click to collapse



Crap broadband is crap 

I'm actually thinking about going back onto Giffgaff in November time this year.
Even though I slated them before because they claimed unlimited internet but didn't provide it, they've been forced by the ASA to reconsider their goodybags.
So they'll be adding a £12 goodybag which will be truly unlimited internet, but no tethering allowed.

I may seriously consider it because when I was with them before, my speeds were brilliant xD


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> https://plus.google.com/u/0/118229343959050303192/posts/MNeR2BXGJ6B
> 
> Story of why I updated my phone.
> 
> dex and jase, you might like this

Click to collapse





Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Oct 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I quit using avast after that. Only thing it picked up on were apk's and installed apps like wifikill and droidsheep. And no way to stop the flag for them. Never any questionable sites, never any downloads. Just those apks and apps. I use cerebus for antitheft. Avast is pointless.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Crap broadband is crap
> 
> I'm actually thinking about going back onto Giffgaff in November time this year.
> Even though I slated them before because they claimed unlimited internet but didn't provide it, they've been forced by the ASA to reconsider their goodybags.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice dude, will they be offering LTE? theyre Apart of O2 so i'm guessing not yet atleast?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice dude, will they be offering LTE? theyre Apart of O2 so i'm guessing not yet atleast?

Click to collapse



I doubt it but the speeds are quick enough anyway xD


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> I quit using avast after that. Only thing it picked up on were apk's and installed apps like wifikill and droidsheep. And no way to stop the flag for them. Never any questionable sites, never any downloads. Just those apks and apps. I use cerebus for antitheft. Avast is pointless.

Click to collapse



I use cerebus myself. Great app. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

Got my Mandarin orange and lemon trees planted.  Free fruit ftw.







Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Got my Mandarin orange and lemon trees planted.  Free fruit ftw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## trell959 (Oct 6, 2012)

Sup all. I have an interview tomorrow

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sup all. I have an interview tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i just noticed i was in your siggy.


----------



## boborone (Oct 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sup all. I have an interview tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Interview for what

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Oct 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Interview for what
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I applied for a job at Target

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I applied for a job at Target
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice. Good luck.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 7, 2012)

evening mifia


----------



## boborone (Oct 7, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> evening mifia

Click to collapse



mifia................ if you want to join, better get it right :thumbup::beer:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> mifia................ if you want to join, better get it right :thumbup::beer:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ive had to much ofit that may be the probmel


----------



## boborone (Oct 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Bout to finish dinner.
> 
> I made a beef sausage chili. Seared the sausage and jalapenos in bacon renderings. Added spices, kidney beans, and tomato sauce. Just waiting on the jalepeno sweet honey cornbread to finish. Smoking a cig outside. 52F outside. Perfect weather for some home cooked goodness. Gawd dayum ima good cook!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



And it's done



Soup's on!



Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Oct 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> And it's done
> 
> View attachment 1381749
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks good 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Looks good
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks. It is good. I was raised with a single mom. I always had a stool in the kitchen that I learned to cook on. I love cooking. Just so much when I'm cooking for one. Think I'm taking leftovers to my girl tonight. It's snuggle comfort food weather here in north texas.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Oct 7, 2012)

I've been liking cooking more and more ever since I started taking cooking this semester

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I applied for a job at Target
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're gonna hate that. But it'll pay for your $6 a gallon gas

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Oct 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> You're gonna hate that. But it'll pay for your $6 a gallon gas
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Nah it won't be that bad. And gas is only $4.88 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I've been liking cooking more and more ever since I started taking cooking this semester
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dude get good with cooking. The ladies love it. And at your age, hardly any girls know how to cook anyways. You'll need it if you want to eat right. And for me, it's a creative outlet. Like tonight. I just dug around in the pantry and fridge and then threw ingredients together. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Oct 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude get good with cooking. The ladies love it. And at your age, hardly any girls know how to cook anyways. You'll need it if you want to eat right. And for me, it's a creative outlet. Like tonight. I just dug around in the pantry and fridge and then threw ingredients together.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



+1 on that. I think I might even take cooking 2 next semester. And I'm still the only gig in that class 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> +1 on that. I think I might even take cooking 2 next semester. And I'm still the only gig in that class
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Doooooo eeeeet. Man cooking gets fun when you learn what flavors and different bases and acids and ingredients do and how they work with or against each other. It's a painting you eat. You learn the color reactions and put art to canvas (plate). Plus being the only guy, you get pick of the litter with the girls.  

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Doooooo eeeeet. Man cooking gets fun when you learn what flavors and different bases and acids and ingredients do and how they work with or against each other. It's a painting you eat. You learn the color reactions and put art to canvas (plate). Plus being the only guy, you get pick of the litter with the girls.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm wierd when it comes to cooking. I can basically taste the flavors in my head before I mix them together. I will toss random stuff together and 99% of the time it comes out great.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I'm wierd when it comes to cooking. I can basically taste the flavors in my head before I mix them together. I will toss random stuff together and 99% of the time it comes out great.

Click to collapse



Hey man. How's the FRS?

@Bob yeah, I'm definitely taking cooking next semester.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey man. How's the FRS?
> 
> @Bob yeah, I'm definitely taking cooking next semester.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



She is great and just adding a Injen intake makes it sound much meaner.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> She is great and just adding a Injen intake makes it sound much meaner.

Click to collapse



I just put a stage 3 cam in my em2 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 7, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I just put a stage 3 cam in my em2
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Very nice, I just sold my EM2 for $2k. It had really high miles and needed some work done so it's gone, lol. Now to decide what to buy next for the FR-S. It is a toss up between exhaust, coilovers, or wheels. Exhaust would be the cheapest of the 3, the other two will be about 2k each.


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 7, 2012)

Fml

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Fml
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What's going on?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Very nice, I just sold my EM2 for $2k. It had really high miles and needed some work done so it's gone, lol. Now to decide what to buy next for the FR-S. It is a toss up between exhaust, coilovers, or wheels. Exhaust would be the cheapest of the 3, the other two will be about 2k each.

Click to collapse



Are you still going to go through with boosting?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Are you still going to go through with boosting?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Eventually, for now I want to keep it NA. At least until they get a better selection of upgrades for the engines internals.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Eventually, for now I want to keep it NA. At least until they get a better selection of upgrades for the engines internals.

Click to collapse



That's what I was going to suggest. It run good on boost too.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 7, 2012)

Evening! Anyone online, I am drinking lots of torpedo and getting drunk. Also just got an early birthday present: new couch!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Evening! Anyone online, I am drinking lots of torpedo and getting drunk. Also just got an early birthday present: new couch!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hell ya...and the girl looks awefully ready to "use" it.:victory:

---------- Post added at 11:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------

PCeption .. 

Water is orange now...for Halloween.





Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hell ya...and the girl looks awefully ready to "use" it.:victory:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You going trick or treating?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You going trick or treating?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Of course!  Still not sure what the girls wanna be though.  That decision will probably be made this week.  I think one of these years, they have to literally go as Spaghetti & Meatball...to solidify their nicknames.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Of course!  Still not sure what the girls wanna be though.  That decision will probably be made this week.  I think one of these years, they have to literally go as Spaghetti & Meatball...to solidify their nicknames.

Click to collapse



A group of 20+ of my friends and I are all going as animal secret agents. We're all wearing tuxedo's and are getting animal mask off of Amazon. I'm the squirrel 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0070QMUN2/ref=mp_s_a_1?pi=SL75&qid=1349593650&sr=8-1-spell

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> A group of 20+ of my friends and I are all going as animal secret agents. We're all wearing tuxedo's and are getting animal mask off of Amazon. I'm the squirrel
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0070QMUN2/ref=mp_s_a_1?pi=SL75&qid=1349593650&sr=8-1-spell
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



LOL...that's a cool idea!


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 7, 2012)

What up skinny :beer:

MARBLE WHITE GALAXY SIII


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 7, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> What up skinny :beer:
> 
> MARBLE WHITE GALAXY SIII

Click to collapse



thanks dude...just posted in the sports thread....gonna be fun tomorrow.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> thanks dude...just posted in the sports thread....gonna be fun tomorrow.

Click to collapse



Yes sir cant wait!

MARBLE WHITE GALAXY SIII


----------



## trell959 (Oct 7, 2012)

Sup guys. Slim bean is awesome 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sup guys. Slim bean is awesome
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's always been my favorite ROM...  been using AOKP lately though, it's more out of the box friendly...  yea, I'm lazy these days...  You used the inverts for it?


----------



## trell959 (Oct 7, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> That's always been my favorite ROM...  been using AOKP lately though, it's more out of the box friendly...  yea, I'm lazy these days...  You used the inverts for it?

Click to collapse



I haven't done anything with it, I'm still restoring apps.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I haven't done anything with it, I'm still restoring apps.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Heres some Slim specific stuff:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1911941


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 7, 2012)

^^^^^I like PA better than AOKP. At least on a phone with a screen bigger than 4.7in

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> ^^^^^I like PA better than AOKP. At least on a phone with a screen bigger than 4.7in
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



****, I like PA better than AOKP on my tiny 4.65" screen. Lol


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh yeah..almost forgot.
Ada's had an attempted robbery last night...guess who was dispatching? 
(He only had a knife and I was behind two inches of bullet proof glass....  )
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Oh yeah..almost forgot.
> Ada's had an attempted robbery last night...guess who was dispatching?
> (He only had a knife and I was behind two inches of bullet proof glass....  )

Click to collapse



Heh, it's a pity New York gun laws are so tight. Here in Florida we would have chased the guy down, shot him, smoked one over his dead body, and eaten the twitching remains when the munchies kicked in.

Then plead self-defense in court.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Heh, it's a pity New York gun laws are so tight. Here in Florida we would have chased the guy down, shot him, smoked one over his dead body, and eaten the twitching remains when the munchies kicked in.
> 
> Then plead self-defense in court.

Click to collapse



A cab knocked him down as he ran from the stand and the cops pulled up two seconds later.
Those damn cabbies. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 AM ----------

I stepped down on the open mic pedal while it was going on so all the drivers could hear what was going on....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 AM ----------








Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> ****, I like PA better than AOKP on my tiny 4.65" screen. Lol

Click to collapse



I like euroskank batter then PA and aokp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 7, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I like euroskank batter then PA and aokp
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Euroskank makes batter? Does it make good pancakes? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.C.P (Oct 7, 2012)

Wtf Cali, y did gas go up   

Last week before in left to mexico it was around $3.45 Friday night as inwaa driving home it was $5.15 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 7, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Wtf Cali, y did gas go up
> 
> Last week before in left to mexico it was around $3.45 Friday night as inwaa driving home it was $5.15
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's 3.73$ around here. :beer:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 7, 2012)

So rather than soil my perfectly good Fedora 17 install with Windows 8, I decided to run a "seamless" Virtualbox install of Windows 7.

Pretty handy.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm so poor I can't afford to pay attention.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sup guys. Slim bean is awesome
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes.  Yes it is.  I've been running it for four days now.  Great battery life, among other things.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yes.  Yes it is.  I've been running it for four days now.  Great battery life, among other things.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I only kept SlimBean for a couple days. I didn't really like the feel of it


----------



## T.C.P (Oct 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's 3.73$ around here. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lucky :thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Oct 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yes.  Yes it is.  I've been running it for four days now.  Great battery life, among other things.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I like SuperNexus too. I'm probably going to flash that when build 4 is released 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I only kept SlimBean for a couple days. I didn't really like the feel of it

Click to collapse



Huh?  On my phone, its so responsive and snappy.  Also, different launchers have something to do with it.  Slim did good by including Holo.  I've never used anything but adw, but Holo is so quick and smoove on this ROM.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Huh?  On my phone, its so responsive and snappy.  Also, different launchers have something to do with it.  Slim did good by including Holo.  I've never used anything but adw, but Holo is so quick and smoove on this ROM.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Don't get me wrong, it seemed like a decent ROM, but after being used to Paranoid and mainly ResurrectionRemix it just didn't feel right.


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Don't get me wrong, it seemed like a decent ROM, but after being used to Paranoid and mainly ResurrectionRemix it just didn't feel right.

Click to collapse



I've never run SlimBean, but I gotta say, ParanoidAndroid is boss. Even on my 4 inch screen, every other ROM seems huge after running it. That's why I keep trying to get a build up, the dev running it for the Dinc2 stopped doing it. Customization is ridiculous being able to set DPI and layout for every app.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Don't get me wrong, it seemed like a decent ROM, but after being used to Paranoid and mainly ResurrectionRemix it just didn't feel right.

Click to collapse



I had the opposite reaction coming from task's aokp.  Slim is so much smoother.  I haven't tried PA or Ressurection.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I've never run SlimBean, but I gotta say, ParanoidAndroid is boss. Even on my 4 inch screen, every other ROM seems huge after running it. That's why I keep trying to get a build up, the dev running it for the Dinc2 stopped doing it. Customization is ridiculous being able to set DPI and layout for every app.

Click to collapse



You should see it on a 5.3 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 7, 2012)

Psssssttt. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Psssssttt.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Hey bd

Sent from my vivow using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Hey bd
> 
> Sent from my vivow using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hiya
Proto
Trell
SD
Jase?
Anyone else?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 PM ----------








Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hiya
> Proto
> Trell
> SD
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi BD, Snowflake and crew.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## huggs (Oct 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hiya
> Proto
> Trell
> SD
> ...

Click to collapse



me me me!!!!!  hows it goin


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 7, 2012)

huggs said:


> me me me!!!!!  hows it goin

Click to collapse



Hey huggs
It's finally cool enough to wear my boots
(Yes, I'm wearing boot cut jeans, I wear boots....)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## trell959 (Oct 7, 2012)

Disregard...


----------



## trell959 (Oct 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey huggs
> Its finally cool enough to wear my boots
> (Yes, I'm wearing boot cut jeans, I wear boots....)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All year round...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> All year round...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've been wearing them off and on since the beginning of September. It's actually cool enough now though. I walk better in steel toe boots. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 8, 2012)

Holy ROMception... http://www.xda-developers.com/android/samsung-galaxy-ace-gets-aokp-paranoidandroid-cm10-kang/
Feel bad for the dev having to deal with that thread though, full of complete noobtards.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 8, 2012)

Whats going on

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Holy ROMception... http://www.xda-developers.com/android/samsung-galaxy-ace-gets-aokp-paranoidandroid-cm10-kang/
> Feel bad for the dev having to deal with that thread though, full of complete noobtards.

Click to collapse



Wow.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Oct 8, 2012)

Dead thread is dead. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

Warez

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 8, 2012)

I love the fact that I can stream live football over the internet.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Warez
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Arrr matey

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Arrr matey
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Ahhhh you found me booty

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ahhhh you found me booty
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



All the apps you could possibly want or need

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> All the apps you could possibly want or need
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I don't dl apps. Media ........arrrrhg! Ahoy matey.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

Good book is good

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> View attachment 1384520
> 
> Good book is good
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I hope Milad sees that post.  He needs a little adventure in his life.


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I hope Milad sees that post.  He needs a little adventure in his life.

Click to collapse



He needs a whore

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> He needs a whore
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



A real filthy one who speaks with horrible grammar.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> A real filthy one who speaks with horrible grammar.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Haha

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Haha
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well, experts say that the best way to overcome a phobia is to face it head-on, right?  _He_ wouldn't think were trying to help, but we are.:good:


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well, experts say that the best way to overcome a phobia is to face it head-on, right?  _He_ wouldn't think were trying to help, but we are.:good:

Click to collapse



I'm reminded of the lyrics to Basket Case by Green Day

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm reminded of the lyrics to Basket Case by Green Day
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



HaHa...can't argue that!


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh really bd?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32502791&postcount=1666


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 8, 2012)

i hate benzo withdrawals...


----------



## T.C.P (Oct 8, 2012)

Rest areas in Cali suck no free WiFi 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Rest areas in Cali suck no free WiFi
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Where is there free wifi at rest areas? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 05:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 AM ----------

First java program in about 10 years. Figured c++ was dated and I have no use for python anymore. Perl was cool to learn and kobal .........wow, did you see that dust cloud? VB, haha. I only took one year of java and alot of what I mess with uses it. I'd like to know it rather than know how to change it.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 8, 2012)

One month with Emily today. And my sub and amp are supposed to be in from crutchfield.  today WILL be a good day

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 8, 2012)

It is crazy to think that only 150 years ago today, Christopher Columbus sailed his 4 ships across the Potomac and founded America.



Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> It is crazy to think that only 150 years ago today, Christopher Columbus sailed his 4 ships across the Potomac and founded America.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.

Click to collapse



I wouldn't exactly call what he did "founding" America. Hell he didn't even find it. There were others before him. But because he did it for the monarchy, that's why it is what it is. 

But thanks for the share anyways. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 8, 2012)

Morning everybody... ooh ooh just a min








Oh god, to many schlitz, black label and geney cream ale. The ale was the kicker


----------



## a.cid (Oct 8, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Morning everybody... ooh ooh just a min
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Iron Dog?


"All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 8, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Iron Dog?
> 
> 
> "All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"

Click to collapse



it's dawg bro, DAWG!


----------



## a.cid (Oct 8, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> it's dawg bro, DAWG!

Click to collapse










"All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh really bd?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32502791&postcount=1666

Click to collapse



Lolwut? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 8, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 8, 2012)

Morning all,

Say anything concert on Friday WAS AWESOME!! Great Show!! Pics coming shortly, uploading them to a photobucket folder as we speak. 

---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------

Pics in sorting phase.... 

---------- Post added at 10:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 AM ----------

Say Anything Concert Pics: http://s1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa367/hookahzorr/Concerts/Say Anything Concert 2012/

Chevelle Pics coming tomorrow after the show tonight


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 8, 2012)

jeez it's cold in here.

Let's let this party jumping party song


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 8, 2012)

Dead thread is dead this morning!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Dead thread is dead this morning!!!

Click to collapse



Afternoon. FTFY

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Afternoon. FTFY
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Not quite here


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Not quite here

Click to collapse



Your argument is invalid.
Snowflake says it's afternoon.







whaddya think?
quick settings and app drawer
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Your argument is invalid.
> Snowflake says it's afternoon.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



2 busy in the notification pulldown


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Your argument is invalid.
> Snowflake says it's afternoon.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is some awesome hellufied theming. But a bit much for me. I like the effort they put into it. But maybe they should have toned it down a bit.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 2 busy in the notification pulldown

Click to collapse



That's just the quick settings. 
I was showing off the icons for the quick settings. 




Here's the actual notification pulldown.
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 2 busy in the notification pulldown

Click to collapse



It's the quick settings, notification tab is normal notifications.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> It's the quick settings, notification tab is normal notifications.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thank you. (also have actual thanks as well)
:beer::beer:

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------




boborone said:


> That is some awesome hellufied theming. But a bit much for me. I like the effort they put into it. But maybe they should have toned it down a bit.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's Viper X from team venom. It comes with venom tweaks. You can theme almost the whole ROM. (or not, if that's what floats your boat) They even have custom icons specifically made for this ROM. There's a whole themeing (theming??) thread for it. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thank you. (also have actual thanks as well)
> :beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, running a venom beta atm, it is pretty sweet, almost makes up for how terrible sense is.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Yeah, running a venom beta atm, it is pretty sweet, almost makes up for how terrible sense is.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm one of those odd ducks that actually like sense....but I do admit that a CUSTOM Sense ROM is really the way to go.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> It's the quick settings, notification tab is normal notifications.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know, I just like having one tab though and cm powerwidgets.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I know, I just like having one tab though and cm powerwidgets.

Click to collapse



Since it's not a CM based ROM....your argument is....(AGAIN) invalid. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Since it's not a CM based ROM....your argument is....(AGAIN) invalid.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



However I dislike sense 

And I don't care, I was just saying I don't like having 2 separate tabs, one for settings and one for notifications. Just me...


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Since it's not a CM based ROM....your argument is....(AGAIN) invalid.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You can get those style settings though, hold the carrier label in the top left of the notification pulldown.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> However I dislike sense
> 
> And I don't care, I was just saying I don't like having 2 separate tabs, one for settings and one for notifications. Just me...

Click to collapse



I can also have a horizontal "power widgets" option on this ROM, without a separate tab as well as the vertical "quick settings" with one , neither, or both. I Just like the vertical setting. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I can also have a horizontal "power widgets" option on this ROM, without a separate tab as well as the vertical "quick settings" with one , neither, or both. I Just like the vertical setting.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Is that like these at the top of my drop down?



Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Is that like these at the top of my drop down?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah, looks like that.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Yeah, looks like that.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



OK. Got alot more than that available, that's just what I choose to have

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> OK. Got alot more than that available, that's just what I choose to have
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Exactly. You can choose what to have (or not to have up there)
Even on the vertical quick settings you can choose what options you want....
Also....
Pretzel sammich!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Exactly. You can choose what to have (or not to have up there)
> Even on the vertical quick settings you can choose what options you want....
> Also....
> Pretzel sammich!
> ...

Click to collapse



Holy crap that looks good

RainbowDrool.jpg

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Holy crap that looks good
> 
> RainbowDrool.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's soft sourdough pretzels (hot from the oven) with chicken breast and some REALLY spicy (it's actually called "Barnburner") mustard. No cheese. I wasn't in the mood....

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Oct 8, 2012)

Out of school post

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's soft sourdough pretzels (hot from the oven) with chicken breast and some REALLY spicy (it's actually called "Barnburner") mustard. No cheese. I wasn't in the mood....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



WhoaItsADoubleRainbowDrool.jpg

I don't know what it means.......but that sounds good.







trell959 said:


> Out of school post
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Skipping class?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> WhoaItsADoubleRainbowDrool.jpg
> 
> I don't know what it means.......but that sounds good.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pretzels and mustard by themselves = win!
Pretzels and mustard + chicken= Yaaaaaaaaay!
(it would probably be even better with cracked black pepper turkey....too bad I finished that the other day) 
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Oct 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Skipping class?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Senior year? Please. That's what senior ditch day is for 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Senior year? Please. That's what senior ditch day is for
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't do what I did, I skipped so much I had to take summer school for English 4. Pretty stupid. I lettered 3 times, got Texas scholars award and something else. I had two medals around my neck walking on stage to get my diploma at the end of summer after all my friends got theirs a couple months earlier in the real graduation. I screwed myself.


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 8, 2012)

I've found the video that shows me how to root any phone, any make by only using...just watch...is amazing!!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I've found the video that shows me how to root any phone, any make by only using...just watch...is amazing!!!

Click to collapse



Well that was unexpected 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I've found the video that shows me how to root any phone, any make by only using...just watch...is amazing!!!

Click to collapse



I think the link is broken, it's been loading for 4 minutes now.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I think the link is broken, it's been loading for 4 minutes now.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



^^^ this
(have a free thanks, proto)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I've found the video that shows me how to root any phone, any make by only using...just watch...is amazing!!!

Click to collapse



I'm hiring Apple's legal team. You'll hear from them soon.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's soft sourdough pretzels (hot from the oven) with chicken breast and some REALLY spicy (it's actually called "Barnburner") mustard. No cheese. I wasn't in the mood....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I would of put some nacho cheese on top of the pretzel 

That does look good. Is there an actual place that makes pretzel sammiches  Never seen a pretzel sammich before 

But that gives me motivation to make my own


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 8, 2012)

I think mtm is going soft, he needs to watch this and brush up on his skills:





Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I've found the video that shows me how to root any phone, any make by only using...just watch...is amazing!!!

Click to collapse



Way to fail at posting a video you noob troll. As a senior mod I expected more from you SMH


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow.........

Did you know they took gullible out of the dictionary? Said it wasn't needed anymore. :what:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Wow.........
> 
> Did you know they took gullible out of the dictionary? Said it wasn't needed anymore. :what:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Trolls being trolls


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 8, 2012)

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1386096
> View attachment 1386098
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



Not Am I.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 8, 2012)

afternoon

BD:good: Bobo:good: BEER:good: proto:good: KC (and the sunlife band):good: t959:good: 
MtM (mary tyler moore):good:



EDIT: copywrite infringement... Changed


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> afternoon
> 
> BD
> Bobo,
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup man O steel

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sup man O steel
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



still feeling like a rubber chicken:silly: sup wit u broo


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 8, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> afternoon
> 
> BD
> Bobo,
> ...

Click to collapse



Everyone is doing my listing thing :crying::crying:

Anyway Hey tony,BOBO, M__M (yes no Tea for you ), BD,Proto,KC,trell, and moar.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I would of put some nacho cheese on top of the pretzel
> 
> That does look good. Is there an actual place that makes pretzel sammiches  Never seen a pretzel sammich before
> 
> But that gives me motivation to make my own

Click to collapse



There used to be a bar in times square that did...that's where I got the idea from....

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Everyone is doing my listing thing :crying::crying:
> 
> Anyway Hey tony,BOBO, M__M (yes no Tea for you ), BD,Proto,KC,trell, and moar.

Click to collapse



Pfft...tea is for teh ill and English man and I'm neither  :cyclops: :silly:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 8, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> afternoon
> 
> BD
> Bobo,
> ...

Click to collapse




BeerChameleon said:


> Everyone is doing my listing thing :crying::crying:
> 
> Anyway Hey tony,BOBO, M__M (yes no Tea for you ), BD,Proto,KC,trell, and moar.

Click to collapse



Hey you 2 

Also, hey to everyone else I guess 


M_T_M said:


> Pfft...tea is for teh ill and English man and I'm neither  :cyclops: :silly:

Click to collapse



We English generally prefer coffee actually... well... at least the majority of people I've met anyway 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Everyone is doing my listing thing :crying::crying:
> 
> Anyway Hey tony,BOBO, M__M (yes no Tea for you ), BD,Proto,KC,trell, and moar.

Click to collapse



 sorry man Tony no mean to dis you... It has been fix-ed^^


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Pfft...tea is for teh ill and English man and I'm neither  :cyclops: :silly:

Click to collapse



Sounds good now I can call you Eminem


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 8, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> sorry man Tony no mean to dis you... It has been fix-ed^^

Click to collapse



Damn noob! Don't cave into peer pressure 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 8, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> sorry man Tony no mean to dis you... It has been fix-ed^^

Click to collapse



No worries dude, I just noticed everyone is doing my list thing.. I don't care I was just messing..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No worries dude, I just noticed everyone is doing my list thing.. I don't care I was just messing..

Click to collapse



Maybe I should change my name to Beer Chameleon and then get Apple to help me sue you for taking my name.

EDIT - 5000!


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 8, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Maybe I should change my name to Beer Chameleon and then get Apple to help me sue you for taking my name.
> 
> EDIT - 5000!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Or Monster Energy Drink


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Pfft...tea is for teh ill and English man and I'm neither  :cyclops: :silly:

Click to collapse


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 8, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Damn noob! Don't cave into beer pressure
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



But it was beer pressure!! How could I not cave:crying:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Or Monster Energy Drink

Click to collapse



They're too good to sue xD


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey M_&_M 

Y U NO MAKE PISTACIO M&M's?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 8, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse



Especially you....You n00b. 











Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Especially you....You n00b.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thats not nice :crying:


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> thats not nice :crying:

Click to collapse



Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahaha...she noob you a call!!!!!    wait, what?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahaha...she noob you a call!!!!!    wait, what?

Click to collapse



Damn M_&_M's keep talking to me 

I think I am going crazy


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Damn M_&_M's keep talking to me
> 
> I think I am going crazy

Click to collapse



How old are you...7? 

Also....this!!! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32550054&postcount=19732


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> How old are you...7?
> 
> Also....this!!!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32550054&postcount=19732

Click to collapse



How old are you? 6? 

You annoy me like your 6


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> How old are you? 6?
> 
> You annoy me like your 6

Click to collapse



"your"=/="you're"  

Also..click teh link FTW!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> "your"=/="you're"
> 
> Also..click teh link FTW!!!!

Click to collapse



I already did, but it was dead.. 


M_T_M 

Y U POST DEAD LINKS?!?!


Also I am going to get some coke 





















































































































a cola


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey everyone. Apologies for not being around too much lately, but I've been busy getting stuff ready for DroidCon  


Whats going on? 
Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey everyone. Apologies for not being around too much lately, but I've been busy getting stuff ready for DroidCon
> 
> 
> Whats going on?
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Coup talk




Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Oct 9, 2012)

Ugh. School drama

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 9, 2012)

How do you guys like my new sig?


----------



## boborone (Oct 9, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> How do you guys like my new sig?

Click to collapse



I'm digging it. but you might want to make the gli pic the same size as the other pic


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm digging it. but you might want to make the gli pic the same size as the other pic

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'll do that when I get a chance.


----------



## boborone (Oct 9, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Yeah, I'll do that when I get a chance.

Click to collapse



Other than that, pretty cool.


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 9, 2012)

Fixed it.


----------



## ivanxov3rx (Oct 9, 2012)

Noobs! Noobs everywhere!

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA


----------



## boborone (Oct 9, 2012)

ivanxov3rx said:


> Noobs! Noobs everywhere!
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA

Click to collapse



iseewutyoudidthar.jpg

now GTFO


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 9, 2012)

Fixed for real now, Paint lied and it was a pixel off. Yes, I can be that OCD.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> iseewutyoudidthar.jpg
> 
> now GTFO

Click to collapse



I remember him. He wanted to join, but never posted.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I remember him. He wanted to join, but never posted.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, the last post he made, on June 18th: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=27582882&postcount=33893


----------



## boborone (Oct 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I remember him. He wanted to join, but never posted.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Eh. Well I be damned. But.....can't join if you never post. Just another noob. Hey what happened to soap? Cool lil kid trying to make it.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

Sleep.
I need some.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm thinking about going back to Touchwizz until Jellybean gets better. Exynos and Jellybean aren't playing too well right now 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm thinking about going back to Touchwizz until Jellybean gets better. Exynos and Jellybean aren't playing too well right now
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Even if my phone was only capable of tethered booting, I would never touch Touchjizz again...


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 9, 2012)

Yo! Haven't been that active lately, and the reason for that is...  Parks And Recreation. Soo, what's up?


----------



## trell959 (Oct 9, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Even if my phone was only capable of tethered booting, I would never touch Touchjizz again...

Click to collapse



It isn't really that bad. There isn't any lag what so ever, the only problem I have are the random lockups and freezes that touchwiz likes to do.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It isn't really that bad. There isn't any lag what so ever, the only problem I have are the random lockups and freezes that touchwiz likes to do.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Have you tried a different kernal?


----------



## trell959 (Oct 9, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Have you tried a different kernal?

Click to collapse



Yup. First thing I tried. Even stock rooted kernels (which I hate because of the eMMC bug)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yo! Haven't been that active lately, and the reason for that is...  Parks And Recreation. Soo, what's up?

Click to collapse



I too have been inactive some...  but I'm just lazy...  not parks and recreation...


----------



## trell959 (Oct 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yo! Haven't been that active lately, and the reason for that is...  Parks And Recreation. Soo, what's up?

Click to collapse



Hey LM, howz teh note? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yup. First thing I tried. Even stock rooted kernels (which I hate because of the eMMC bug)
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well I don't have a Note to comment...  It's pretty solid on i747 S3, I thought the Note would have solid builds by now, it's been around much longer...  Maybe it's a Slim thing?  Slim has always been solid for me though...  are you undervolted?


----------



## trell959 (Oct 9, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Well I don't have a Note to comment...  It's pretty solid on i747 S3, I thought the Note would have solid builds by now, it's been around much longer...  Maybe it's a Slim thing?  Slim has always been solid for me though...  are you undervolted?

Click to collapse



Not undervolted. It's not just slim, it's every aosp jellybean ROM for every exynos device (note, sgs2, att sgs2, int sgs3)

Don't get me wrong it's totally usable. But with bugs like media scanner, and hwc bug. Project butter not working, battery life is alright.... touchwiz seems worth it. knowing me I'd use it for like a day or two then restore back 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Not undervolted. It's not just slim, it's every aosp jellybean ROM for every exynos device (note, sgs2, att sgs2, int sgs3)
> 
> Don't get me wrong it's totally usable. But with bugs like media scanner, and hwc bug. Project butter not working, battery life is alright.... touchwiz seems worth it. knowing me I'd use it for like a day or two then restore back
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dang dude, did CM abandon Exynos development?  All that's been working on Qualcomm over a month now...  All we're missing is USB Mass Storage...


----------



## trell959 (Oct 9, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Dang dude, did CM abandon Exynos development?  All that's been working on Qualcomm over a month now...  All we're missing is USB Mass Storage...

Click to collapse



When the Sgs2 or the Note gets jellybean with the kernel source, that should help. Exynos doesn't play well with a lot of things. And it can't be fixed until Jellybean sources comes. The Note 2 kernel source was dropped and that will help too.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 9, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Have you tried a different kernal?

Click to collapse



Kern*e*l. I'm so sorry! 



trell959 said:


> Hey LM, howz teh note?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The Note is still kicking! Running CM10 as usual, and it's working very well after the memory leak got fixed, and i don't have the media scanner-gone-wild syndrome, so it's all good!


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 9, 2012)

That kicker comp 8 I just got hits. HARD. My mirrors become useless. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Kern*e*l. I'm so sorry!

Click to collapse



If I ever develop a Kernel it will be called Colonel Sanders...


----------



## trell959 (Oct 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Kern*e*l. I'm so sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> The Note is still kicking! Running CM10 as usual, and it's working very well after the memory leak got fixed, and i don't have the media scanner-gone-wild syndrome, so it's all good!

Click to collapse



In on SuperNexus now. I'll be back on CM when something major changes.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> In on SuperNexus now. I'll be back on CM when something major changes.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



SuperNexus? What's that?

Edit: Found it.. And what the hell? I usually don't miss ROM releases.. DAMN YOU P&R!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Dang dude, did CM abandon Exynos development?  All that's been working on Qualcomm over a month now...  All we're missing is USB Mass Storage...

Click to collapse



They apparently were thinking about dropping development for exynos devices. (CM team)
On the T-Mobile SGSIII, Cyanogen himself started the CM10 thread....


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Oct 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> They apparently were thinking about dropping development for exynos devices. (CM team)
> On the T-Mobile SGSIII, Cyanogen himself started the CM10 thread....
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't blame them.....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I don't blame them.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Neither do I. Samsung has crap documentation, source and, drivers.
Honestly, AFAIK Sony had the best track record with releasing source, drivers...ect.
HTC is just as bad as Samsung. They have Qualcomm SoCs, so they somehow get a pass....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> They apparently were thinking about dropping development for exynos devices. (CM team)
> On the T-Mobile SGSIII, Cyanogen himself started the CM10 thread....
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm a little confused, on pdadb.net I'm seeing a T999 with Exynos, and a T999V with Qualcomm...  Your sig is T999, so it's Exynos?...  always thought the Tmo model had a Qualcomm...  some of the kernels and roms are interchangeable with AT&T i747...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I'm a little confused, on pdadb.net I'm seeing a T999 with Exynos, and a T999V with Qualcomm...  Your sig is T999, so it's Qualcomm?...  always thought the Tmo model had a Qualcomm...  some of the kernels and roms are interchangeable with AT&T i747...

Click to collapse



Yes.
Qualcomm S4 dual core. The T999V is a Canadian variant, Videotron.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 PM ----------

*is for Videotron


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------

Yeah we can run (most) AT&T ROMs and kernels. It's the same SoC for all US and Canadian variants.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 9, 2012)

I'll release all my fixes for the Exynos tomorrow...  still testing...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

On another note:
Snowflake is still improving. She is walking better and falling less. She also is able to walk all the way across her perch without help and climbing around her cage like a bau5. 
Yay for Snowflake!
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Oct 9, 2012)

Didn't get the job at Target. Out of the 14 that applied, only 2 got the job 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Didn't get the job at Target. Out of the 14 that applied, only 2 got the job
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That sucks. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Didn't get the job at Target. Out of the 14 that applied, only 2 got the job
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Damn, I didn't know you applied there....my brother is store manager at one down here.  Been with them for 15 years.  I could have tried to put in the word.  Sorry dude.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 9, 2012)

Did I just get told to help more?  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32558294&postcount=9890

Last I checked I wasn't obligated to help...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Did I just get told to help more?  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32558294&postcount=9890
> 
> Last I checked I wasn't obligated to help...

Click to collapse



I think he's assuming you have no plans of sharing your result.  And that he's secretly hoping you make it work, meaning, yes.  He wants you to prove you made a good gapps, so he can freely download it and give you no credit.  But you might get a single thank out of the deal.   Those guys are whiny.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I think he's assuming you have no plans of sharing your result.  And that he's secretly hoping you make it work, meaning, yes.  He wants you to prove you made a good gapps, so he can freely download it and give you no credit.  But you might get a single thank out of the deal.   Those guys are whiny.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



It will have a kernal from the I9300 included...  seriously though, why would I post up two peoples work merged together?


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 9, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> It will have a kernal from the I9300 included...  seriously though, why would I post up two peoples work merged together?

Click to collapse



The better question is why don't you make a thread for it in development along with a donation link? /s


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> It will have a kernal from the I9300 included...  seriously though, why would I post up two peoples work merged together?

Click to collapse



Alcrify knows better too....I think his "boasting" comment was off kilter.  You only mentioned that you were mixing and matching apk's to see where the issues are with Justin's gapps, which is under question in that conversation anyway.  

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 9, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> The better question is why don't you make a thread for it in development along with a donation link? /s

Click to collapse



<-------------  Last I checked it said 'Senior Member' right there....



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Alcrify knows better too....I think his "boasting" comment was off kilter.  You only mentioned that you were mixing and matching apk's to see where the issues are with Justin's gapps, which is under question in that conversation anyway.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



In justin's thread?  That's one I don't follow...  Let me head over there take a gander...

I deleted phonesky.apk from two places, sgapps and inverts, and copied over vending.apk and mms.apk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

SHABADENYA!!!


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> SHABADENYA!!!
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



ALBUQUERQUE!  See?  I can do it too.:cyclops:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ALBUQUERQUE!  See?  I can do it too.:cyclops:

Click to collapse



ANTIDISESTABLISHMENTARIANISM 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> ANTIDISESTABLISHMENTARIANISM
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



SUPERCALAFRAGILISTICEXPIALADOCIOUS.

I'll collect my win now. :victory::silly:


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 9, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> It will have a kernal from the I9300 included...  seriously though, why would I post up two peoples work merged together?

Click to collapse



Kernel*

I'm watching you Naughty.

(I swear, last time i correct you  )

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Kernel*
> 
> I'm watching you Naughty.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LMAO...  I really just want to call it a Colonel...  that I can spell properly everytime...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> SUPERCALAFRAGILISTICEXPIALADOCIOUS.
> 
> I'll collect my win now. :victory::silly:

Click to collapse



Oh really?

Lopadotemachoselachogaleokranioleipsanodrimhypotrimmatosilphioparaomelitokatakechymenokichlepikossyphophattoperisteralektryonoptekephalliokigklopeleiolagoiosiraiobaphetraganopterygon 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Kernel*
> 
> I'm watching you Naughty.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahahaha, I almost always catch that....this was the almost part.  Missed it this time.

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Oh really?
> 
> Lopadotemachoselachogaleokranioleipsanodrimhypotrimmatosilphioparaomelitokatakechymenokichlepikossyphophattoperisteralektryonoptekephalliokigklopeleiolagoiosiraiobaphetraganopterygon
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ooooooooh....no caps though, that's gonna hurt....

AND IT'S SKINNY FTW!!!!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hahahaha, I almost always catch that....this was the almost part.  Missed it this time.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not a chance I was gonna type that manually just to get it all in caps 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 9, 2012)

no way to embed ebaum videos?

drunk russian trying to smash a brick over his head
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82832854/

only the first 15 seconds of this are worth watching, rest of the time, hes just on the ground...
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82837197/

guys falls 3 stories trying to escape
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82831393/

inmate sucker punches lawyer
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82832340/

knocks himself out playing dodgeball:
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82830931/


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

kidcarter93 said:


> not a chance i was gonna type that manually just to get it all in caps
> 
> 
> ''evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



caps lock?  Do they have those in your village?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> caps lock?  Do they have those in your village?

Click to collapse



Not when copy & pasting 
UK villages aren't that advanced yet.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Not when copy & pasting
> UK villages aren't that advanced yet.
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Well, sh*t.


----------



## boborone (Oct 9, 2012)

Just found out an RC who hangs out in OT thought this thread was for a Facebook game. Directed him to yalls convo about hardware and colonels. He was amazed. Trolulz

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------

Sup lambda lambda lambda

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Just found out an RC who hangs out in OT thought this thread was for a Facebook game. Directed him to yalls convo about hardware and colonels. He was amazed. Trolulz
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dum Dum Dum...another one bites the dust....

---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------

oh sh*t, i didn't catch the Lamda Lamda lamda part at first LMAO  haha


----------



## boborone (Oct 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dum Dum Dum...another one bites the dust....

Click to collapse



Nah. I don't think he'd fit in. Needs to let loose. Upright feller. Hussam and Dexter would give this one a good hazing. Even though ain't around much, he's still best don since twitch.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dum Dum Dum...another one bites the dust....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------
> 
> oh sh*t, i didn't catch the Lamda Lamda lamda part at first LMAO  haha

Click to collapse



I don't even remember what thread that was in. I remember ctm thanking your post.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nah. I don't think he'd fit in. Needs to let loose. Upright feller. Hussam and Dexter would give this one a good hazing. Even though ain't around much, he's still best don since twitch.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



which RC are you talking about?

BTW...new Steel panther cd drops on the 22nd of this month....I'm confused by the title..."The British Invasion"....not sure what to expect...


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 9, 2012)

What up mafia after going to wrk tonight i made my way by ambulance to the er! Super high bp and chest pain  so i get a night stay at the hosp  maybe to much partyin this weekend 

MARBLE WHITE GALAXY SIII


----------



## boborone (Oct 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> which RC are you talking about?
> 
> BTW...new Steel panther cd drops on the 22nd of this month....I'm confused by the title..."The British Invasion"....not sure what to expect...

Click to collapse



Ehhhhh m m is all I'm saying outside of pm.


And idk. Maybe British gro.....fk dude idk. Can't even venture on that one. Thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

British Invasion eh?
ATTACK!


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> What up mafia after going to wrk tonight i made my way by ambulance to the er! Super high bp and chest pain  so i get a night stay at the hosp  maybe to much partyin this weekend
> 
> MARBLE WHITE GALAXY SIII

Click to collapse



Damn dude, I hope you get better with a quickness!!!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 9, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> What up mafia after going to wrk tonight i made my way by ambulance to the er! Super high bp and chest pain  so i get a night stay at the hosp  maybe to much partyin this weekend
> 
> MARBLE WHITE GALAXY SIII

Click to collapse



dang dude you gonna be alright?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> British Invasion eh?
> ATTACK!
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



No offense, but knowing what i know about SP, i'm assuming be about how to still get girls, even with a small weener.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Damn dude, I hope you get better with a quickness!!!

Click to collapse



Thanks man me too! Got my bp down they just wanta mon me tonight 

MARBLE WHITE GALAXY SIII


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

About to finish a 6 pack of red hook IPA and I am feeling drunk , sadly no chevelle tonight 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> Thanks man me too! Got my bp down they just wanta mon me tonight
> 
> MARBLE WHITE GALAXY SIII

Click to collapse



cool thing is you already knew that.  the guest beds at our hospital are so comfy.  I haven't been a patient yet.

---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> About to finish a 6 pack of red hook IPA and I am feeling drunk , sadly no chevelle tonight
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



They suck anyway.  Don't sweat it.  Drink, and be merry.


----------



## boborone (Oct 9, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> What up mafia after going to wrk tonight i made my way by ambulance to the er! Super high bp and chest pain  so i get a night stay at the hosp  maybe to much partyin this weekend
> 
> MARBLE WHITE GALAXY SIII

Click to collapse



Good deal to hear youre better.







BeerChameleon said:


> About to finish a 6 pack of red hook IPA and I am feeling drunk , sadly no chevelle tonight
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



That sucks. Both counts. Why no music.



And be right there skinny. One sec.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

for god's sake, can we put Fleur and BNaughty up for simultaneous review for membership?  Tech Support and an EMT....very necessary assets, people.


----------



## boborone (Oct 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> for god's sake, can we put Fleur and BNaughty up for simultaneous review for membership?  Tech Support and an EMT....very necessary assets, people.

Click to collapse



We voted and they're in. Btw where's jase.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

Chevelle does not suck, I have seen them 8 times, I love chevelle, sadly my friend bailed on me  and my other friends were all working or busy so I didn't want to go alone. 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Chevelle does not suck, I have seen them 8 times, I love chevelle, sadly my friend bailed on me  and my other friends were all working or busy so I didn't want to go alone.
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



That's the cool thing about opinions....we can have one!:victory:

I think they suck, and I like the fact that you are into them.  We can still be friends.:angel::highfive:


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks yall and yea i was tellin the emts what to do! Oh yea dont forget sportscaster skinny lol

MARBLE WHITE GALAXY SIII


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> We voted and they're in. Btw where's jase.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I mean...Piciotti position.  I just checked....there's two "dead" people on that list.  We have one braindead genius convict and a Saints fan in the hospital to replace them.  What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thing im due for a username change pretty soon...  this one has gotten old, and no one calls me that anymore...  any suggestions?  Think I can have just the letter B?  or BF my initials?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Thing im due for a username change pretty soon...  this one has gotten old, and no one calls me that anymore...  any suggestions?  Think I can have just the letter B?  or BF my initials?

Click to collapse



Earlier, I was randomly thinking of the movie "Top Secret" with Val Kilmer....some great character names...

ChocolateMousse
Latrine
BlindSouvenirVendor
Biletnikov
NickRivers
MajorCrumpler
AgentCedric



Scarecrow
Cow


c'mon man, I'm out of ideas...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Earlier, I was randomly thinking of the movie "Top Secret" with Val Kilmer....some great character names...
> 
> ChocolateMousse
> Latrine
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm gonna have to give it some thought...  it would be my 3rd username change...  think its time to load on cold medicine and otc sleep pills...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I'm gonna have to give it some thought...  it would be my 3rd username change...  think its time to load on cold medicine and otc sleep pills...

Click to collapse



At this hour, I'm useless when It comes to good suggestions.  If you never saw Top Secret, check it out.  80s satire at it's best....think "Airplane"...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> At this hour, I'm useless when It comes to good suggestions.  If you never saw Top Secret, check it out.  80s satire at it's best....think "Airplane"...

Click to collapse



Those were the only Sheen movies I liked...  and Men at Work...  Two and Half Men was a good sitcom though...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Those were the only Sheen movies I liked...  and Men at Work...  Two and Half Men was a good sitcom though...

Click to collapse



You're thinking of Hot Shots.

Top Secret was way earlier.  Val Kilmer.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You're thinking of Hot Shots.
> 
> Top Secret was way earlier.  Val Kilmer.

Click to collapse



Wow I haven't actually seen that one...  Netflix should have it...  remember The Naked Gun?

and what's this about?


----------



## boborone (Oct 9, 2012)

BleftField

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Wow I haven't actually seen that one...  Netflix should have it...  remember The Naked Gun?
> 
> and what's this about?

Click to collapse



Make your user name "Nordberg!"...hopefully they allow exclamations in user names.

---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------




boborone said:


> BleftField
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



that's a good one  lol

---------- Post added at 11:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 PM ----------

The site has been sooooo slow for me, and im at 20Mbps on my PC...


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 9, 2012)

They said i cld have chips  whodat!!!!! lol but no caffeine  

MARBLE WHITE GALAXY SIII


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> They said i cld have chips  whodat!!!!! lol but no caffeine
> 
> MARBLE WHITE GALAXY SIII

Click to collapse



Here's a chip.... 






Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 PM ----------

boborone, I had to use the "Texans" alien guy meme in the images thread earlier...first time I've had to reuse it lol.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 9, 2012)

Im leaning towards Quasimodem or GovernmentCheese


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Im leaning towards Quasimodem or GovernmentCheese

Click to collapse



I like them both lol....damn:thumbup:

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added 9th October 2012 at 12:00 AM ---------- Previous post was 8th October 2012 at 11:59 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I like them both lol....damn:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Since you're always offering tech help, Quasimodem  would make more sense...

Sent from your mom.


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 9, 2012)

This thread makes no sense whatsoever.... :laugh:


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 9, 2012)

Had some nacho cheese doritos and looks like im in here for 30 hour observation  if everything checks out ill get to go home :thumbup:

MARBLE WHITE GALAXY SIII


----------



## boborone (Oct 9, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> This thread makes no sense whatsoever.... :laugh:

Click to collapse



Neither does your post

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Neither does your post
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



TheSkinnyDrummer told me to post here... I'm still trying to figure out exactly what this thread is about, but it looks fun.


----------



## a.cid (Oct 9, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> TheSkinnyDrummer told me to post here... I'm still trying to figure out exactly what this thread is about, but it looks fun.

Click to collapse



Oh boy, nobody could...


"All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 9, 2012)

Skinny, y u gotta keep attracting noobs? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 9, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Skinny, y u gotta keep attracting noobs?

Click to collapse



Pft. Why do you n00bs keep following him?


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Pft. Why do you n00bs keep following him?

Click to collapse



Us noobs? I am not the noob here anymore, and it is entirely boborone's fault that I'm here 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 9, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Skinny, y u gotta keep attracting noobs?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because us poor n00bies are bored and we need something to do...?


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

I just hit 9.000 posts! 

it's party time 


Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## a.cid (Oct 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Failed post is failed
(?)


"All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Failed post is failed
> (?)
> 
> 
> "All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"

Click to collapse



check again


----------



## a.cid (Oct 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> check again

Click to collapse



Thank god for quotes!


"All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 9, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Us noobs? I am not the noob here anymore, and it is entirely boborone's fault that I'm here

Click to collapse



-_-

N00bies are like b00bies: they sit in in your face begging to be thrown around.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 9, 2012)

Guten Morgen mafia


I'm so ready for Oktoberfest

No no no... you're not good for Tony​


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## ppero196 (Oct 9, 2012)

I'll get the drinks!

Sent from my house via interwebs to You!


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse





ppero196 said:


> I'll get the drinks!
> 
> Sent from my house via interwebs to You!

Click to collapse


----------



## a.cid (Oct 9, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I'll get the drinks!
> 
> Sent from my house via interwebs to You!

Click to collapse









"All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

Guys...   


ShadowLea is cool....just chill.  

Give her a chance.  The other noobs that seem to be "attracted" by my mere presence are probably just the dregs of my fan base of yesteryear....can you blame them?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Guys...
> 
> 
> ShadowLea is cool....just chill.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yesteryear?

Is that a word? :silly:

Sent from my house via interwebs to You!


----------



## a.cid (Oct 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Guys...
> 
> 
> ShadowLea is cool....just chill.
> ...

Click to collapse



A girl who knows her games!


"All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Yesteryear?
> 
> Is that a word? :silly:
> 
> Sent from my house via interwebs to You!

Click to collapse



Of course it's a word :silly:


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Guys...
> 
> 
> ShadowLea is cool....just chill.
> ...

Click to collapse



No. She will get the same treatment EVERY new poster gets. 
Morning everyone.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. She will get the same treatment EVERY new poster gets.
> Morning everyone.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



morning BD. I think skinny has some interest though


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

IT'S CHRIIIIISSSTMAAAAAAS!

Damn it #_- Too early 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> morning BD. I think skinny has some interest though

Click to collapse



 
Still, giving n00b posters a hard time is a tradition of the mafia. I for one, am not going to change it now. Snowflake agrees. That's two votes not to change the policy.
(Edited to add a comma, to please the grammar gods)
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> IT'S CHRIIIIISSSTMAAAAAAS!
> 
> Damn it #_- Too early
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If it's Christmas, then it's my birthday. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Still giving n00b posters a hard time is a tradition of the mafia. I for one, am not going to change it now. Snowflake agrees. That's two votes not to change the policy.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll agree with you about the noobs, but only because I don't wanna get on the has side of Snowflake 

Haha! I lied. It's not really Christmas muhuhahahaha!


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> I'll agree with you about the noobs, but only because I don't wanna get on the has side of Snowflake
> 
> Haha! I lied. It's not really Christmas muhuhahahaha!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, you DEFINITELY don't want to get on the HAS side of snowflake.
Her BAD side is an even worse place to be.... :beer:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 I feel as much of a noob at these new mafia RCs now :/
Good mistake to make though 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

I wasn't saying take it easy on her...by "she's cool", I meant she'll fit right in w/the mafia...troll away!

And for the noob douches, if you think i'm vouching for her because she's a girl, put your phone down and pay attention in class. 6th grade is where things get a little tougher.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Still, giving n00b posters a hard time is a tradition of the mafia. I for one, am not going to change it now. Snowflake agrees. That's two votes not to change the policy.
> (Edited to add a comma, and please the grammar gods)
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Note the party pic above. You have your party hat and android Snowflake is in the middle of it all We're getting ready to rock


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I wasn't saying take it easy on her...by "she's cool", I meant she'll fit right in w/the mafia...troll away!
> 
> And for the noob douches, if you think i'm vouching for her because she's a girl, put your phone down and pay attention in class. 6th grade is where things get a little tougher.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I didn't think you were vouching for her because she's a girl...
I only thought you wanted me to be nice to a n00b....THAT will never happen. 
We actually had another girl join the mafia awhile back...She disappeared just like Animated Break and Soap. I'm the only chick that seems to stick around and hang out with the mafia long term....but by all means...let her try.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I didn't think you were vouching for her because she's a girl...
> I only thought you wanted me to be nice to a n00b....THAT will never happen.
> We actually had another girl join the mafia awhile back...She disappeared just like Animated Break and Soap. I'm the only chick that seems to stick around and hang out with the mafia long term....but by all means...let her try.
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I wasn't singling you out BD...you're the OG mama here, and always will be.  I had seen a bunch of her posts last night and invited her in here.  She's witty and doesn't seem like a flake...

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

What's happening with the others that have been posting in here?
Ie; Stark, A.cid, BNaughty, fleur and ppero.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What's happening with the others that have been posting in here?
> Ie; Stark, A.cid, BNaughty, fleur and ppero.

Click to collapse



I posted something similar last night.  Not too familiar with ppero, but most of us have already voted the others in....waiting on approval.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I posted something similar last night.  Not too familiar with ppero, but most of us have already voted the others in....waiting on approval.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Ah right.
I guess it's good to get some more life in here, as long as they continue to keep posting.

I just randomly remembered our chat about me becoming a mod. It seems like your thoughts are part way there since my RC status


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I posted something similar last night.  Not too familiar with ppero, but most of us have already voted the others in....waiting on approval.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I thought a.cid and Stark (maybe others as well, I skim through an lot of stuff here...  ) have a "probationary"period of two months (or something like that). It was Jase that proposed the probation. I don't think it's up yet

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I thought a.cid and Stark (maybe others as well, I skim through an lot of stuff here...  ) have a "probationary"period of two months (or something like that). It was Jase that proposed the probation. I don't think it's up yet
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The probation period rings a bell, as it goes. I totally forgot about that


----------



## a.cid (Oct 9, 2012)

Dang!
I thought I was in, since no one remembered...

Kick ppero out though 


"All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Dang!
> I thought I was in, since no one remembered...
> 
> Kick ppero out though
> ...

Click to collapse



Snowflake forgets NOTHING!
(She was the one who reminded me.... )

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Ah right.
> I guess it's good to get some more life in here, as long as they continue to keep posting.
> 
> I just randomly remembered our chat about me becoming a mod. It seems like your thoughts are part way there since my RC status

Click to collapse



Dude, I shoulve just kept my mouth shut....I think its cool that I've known you since you joined, and you've gotten a lot of well-deserved respect around here.  I'd love to see you become a mod one day.  No homo.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm waiting like a bottle of Heinz ketchup


The burger looks good too

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoLoyg3JKRQ


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I'm waiting like a bottle of Heinz ketchup
> 
> 
> The burger looks good too

Click to collapse



Pic fail on the tapatalk app. 
(Although by your comment, I'm assuming it's ketchup related)
((Yes, ketchup, NOT catsup))

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dude, I shoulve just kept my mouth shut....I think its cool that I've known you since you joined, and you've gotten a lot of well-deserved respect around here.  I'd love to see you become a mod one day.  No homo.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Not at all...it was good having that chat with you because I seen where you were coming from and vice versa.
Sorry for bringing it back up again, but I randomly remembered it and found it funny


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

Aaaaaand...it showed up in my quote. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 9, 2012)

Well this noob is bought to get out of the hospital im all good! Gota take bp med for a lil bit though 

MARBLE WHITE GALAXY SIII


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pic fail on the tapatalk app.
> (Although by your comment, I'm assuming it's ketchup related)
> ((Yes, ketchup, NOT catsup))
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Yes it is... and it's such a flashback. I think I fixed^


----------



## a.cid (Oct 9, 2012)

Gather round kids, Uncle KC and Uncle Skinny may tell us the tale long lost in this giant thing we call The Mafia Thread...



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dude, I shoulve just kept my mouth shut....I think its cool that I've known you since you joined, and you've gotten a lot of well-deserved respect around here.  I'd love to see you become a mod one day.  No homo.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse







KidCarter93 said:


> Not at all...it was good having that chat with you because I seen where you were coming from and vice versa.
> Sorry for bringing it back up again, but I randomly remembered it and found it funny

Click to collapse




"All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> Well this noob is bought to get out of the hospital im all good! Gota take bp med for a lil bit though
> 
> MARBLE WHITE GALAXY SIII

Click to collapse



Having to take meds ain't exactly ideal, but at least you're all good now 

---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 PM ----------




a.cid said:


> Gather round kids, Uncle KC and Uncle Skinny may tell us the tale long lost in this giant thing we call The Mafia Thread...
> 
> 
> 
> "All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"

Click to collapse



Search you noob


----------



## Apex (Oct 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I posted something similar last night.  Not too familiar with ppero, but most of us have already voted the others in....waiting on approval.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Might I be so bold as to say I say I'm doing great, as a mid-level OT n00b. My inner Busey has told me so. Awaiting a brick to the face by Snowflake, a set of ten broken fingers from numerous hammer blows from KidCarter, my house set on fire by TheSkinnyDrummer, or maybe just some good old fashioned n00b bashing from everyone else...


----------



## boborone (Oct 9, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> Well this noob is bought to get out of the hospital im all good! Gota take bp med for a lil bit though
> 
> MARBLE WHITE GALAXY SIII

Click to collapse



Good to ear. Maybe if you picked a better team, wouldn't have heart attacks under the age of 40. Who dat? Oh it's just fleur stroking cause the saints ain't marching down.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Might I be so bold as to say I say I'm doing great, as a mid-level OT n00b. My inner Busey has told me so. Awaiting a brick to the face by Snowflake, a set of ten broken fingers from numerous hammer blows from KidCarter, my house set on fire by TheSkinnyDrummer, or maybe just some good old fashioned n00b bashing from everyone else...

Click to collapse



2char


----------



## boborone (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey BD. How's hussam? You talked to him lately?

And jase man, long time no see dude. Welcome back.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Oct 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> 2char

Click to collapse



Yes, in fact there is. However, when typed here it shows up with mainly asterisks... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yes, in fact there is. However, when typed here it shows up with mainly asterisks...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Just like my password.
****


----------



## a.cid (Oct 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Having to take meds ain't exactly ideal, but at least you're all good now
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



46400 posts?
I think I'll pass...


"All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"


----------



## Apex (Oct 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just like my password.
> ****

Click to collapse



Wha... That could be *anything*! 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## boborone (Oct 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Might I be so bold as to say I say I'm doing great, as a mid-level OT n00b. My inner Busey has told me so. Awaiting a brick to the face by Snowflake, a set of ten broken fingers from numerous hammer blows from KidCarter, my house set on fire by TheSkinnyDrummer, or maybe just some good old fashioned n00b bashing from everyone else...

Click to collapse



Just cause you're Texan don't mean you're welcome here. Bye now.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey :
Kc
Skinny
Bobo
Bd
jase
Dexter
tony
People I missed their posts
Noobs... so many so little time 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Might I be so bold as to say I say I'm doing great, as a mid-level OT n00b. My inner Busey has told me so. Awaiting a brick to the face by Snowflake, a set of ten broken fingers from numerous hammer blows from KidCarter, my house set on fire by TheSkinnyDrummer, or maybe just some good old fashioned n00b bashing from everyone else...

Click to collapse



Wrong.
I (BD) throw the bricks.
Snowflake just "birdy bombs" you. 
Get it together, man! 
Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 12:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 PM ----------

Speaking of bricks...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 9, 2012)

a.cid said:


> 46400 posts?
> I think I'll pass...
> 
> 
> "All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"

Click to collapse



Read it. Read it all. No excuses. Also dex, title fail, 9.000=9, stupid Europeans 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

MULTI-QUOTING FTW!





a.cid said:


> 46400 posts?
> I think I'll pass...
> 
> 
> "All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"

Click to collapse



It was only a couple of weeks back 


Apex_Strider said:


> Wha... That could be *anything*!
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



It couldn't be anything. That's too many letters. Damn noob 


boborone said:


> Just cause you're Texan don't mean you're welcome here. Bye now.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



LOL!


BeerChameleon said:


> Hey :
> Kc
> Skinny
> Bobo
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey David


----------



## Apex (Oct 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wrong.
> I (BD) throw the bricks.
> Snowflake just "birdy bombs" you.
> Get it together, man!
> ...

Click to collapse



That looks eerily similar to the brick you threatened me with once before. Do you recycle these bricks, or just the image? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Also dex, title fail, 9.000=9
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



^This.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> ^This.

Click to collapse



Well its not lying  

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Speaking of bricks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Has that bricked pissed itself?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wrong.
> I (BD) throw the bricks.
> Snowflake just "birdy bombs" you.
> Get it together, man!
> ...

Click to collapse



Bd where is you're other brick that isn't wet? 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well its not lying
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I know yeah. Like how I got rid of the European bit though xD


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> That looks eerily similar to the brick you threatened me with once before. Do you recycle these bricks, or just the image?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Of course I recycle.  What kind of earth hating person do you think I am? 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Has that bricked pissed itself?

Click to collapse



Appears so, hmm, another reason I don't want to get hit by that...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Just cause you're Texan don't mean you're welcome here. Bye now.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not only that Bobo...impolite also as he never replied two posts directed at him by me


----------



## Apex (Oct 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Of course I recycle.  What kind of earth hating person do you think I am?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



It pleases me that your violence is eco-friendly. You could expand this, by using a dye derived from kelp or spinach and turn that brickishly brick colored brick green. Go green! :thumbup:

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Bd where is you're other brick that isn't wet?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



You mean this one?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Potty trained brick FTW


----------



## Apex (Oct 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Not only that Bobo...impolite also as he never replied two posts directed at him by me

Click to collapse



Okay, we'll leave it at two... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Okay, we'll leave it at two...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Not only that Bobo...impolite also as he never replied two posts directed at him by me

Click to collapse



Don't most people ignore you anyway


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Don't most people ignore you anyway

Click to collapse



You keep that up mate...and you'll get far 

I'm yet to even get to know you but you still feel the need to constantly mess with me...me wonders why?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Has that bricked pissed itself?

Click to collapse



My deck (and everything on it) gets wet when it rains, and even when it doesn't a layer of dew early in the morning... it takes awhile to dry off. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope. This 


Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No the really old one that I used to be hit by 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

Bd, your bricks all look like tiny headstones 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Apex (Oct 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You keep that up mate...and you'll get far
> 
> I'm yet to even get to know you but you still feel the need to constantly mess with me...me wonders why?

Click to collapse



You've won my respect weeks ago. I love Futurama. 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It pleases me that your violence is eco-friendly. You could expand this, by using a dye derived from kelp or spinach and turn that brickishly brick colored brick green. Go green! :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Interesting thought.
I prefer my bricks "brick colored" though. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Nope. This
> View attachment 1388161
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



No I am thinking of an older one  but that is close 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Bd, your bricks all look like tiny headstones
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



There's a reason for that. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You keep that up mate...and you'll get far
> 
> I'm yet to even get to know you but you still feel the need to constantly mess with me...me wonders why?

Click to collapse



It's my part time job 


Babydoll25 said:


> My deck (and everything on it) gets wet when it rains, and even when it doesn't a layer of dew early in the morning... it takes awhile to dry off.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



You stick to that story xD
Good cover-up.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> There's a reason for that.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Oh you.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Apex (Oct 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Bd, your bricks all look like tiny headstones
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Whatever happened to those Acme bricks, with the holes in the sides? Those were good bricks. The 'tiny headstone' brick looks like it was made in China. 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You've won my respect weeks ago. I love Futurama.
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



U should already have won his respect as he is a senior mod and believe me is not afraid to ban for no reason 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> U should already have won his respect as he is a senior mod and believe me is not afraid to ban for no reason
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



If I remember correctly, he did have a reason. It was "oops" 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> U should already have won his respect as he is a senior mod and believe me is not afraid to ban for no reason
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I respect everyone, but I hold a high premium on a man who still watches cartoons... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> There's a reason for that.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

I also have this one. However, I usually only throw this at Sparky.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I also have this one. However, I usually only throw this at Sparky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like Snowflake has used it at some point as well.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

Bd ugh thank god I never got hit with that I feel like I would get a disease 

I think the one dexter post was the right brick but in a different location, I remember it was on a ledge or something 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Looks like Snowflake has used it at some point as well.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



That's the infamous "birdy bomb"? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Looks like Snowflake has used it at some point as well.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



That's what you call a "birdy bomb brick" 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> That's the infamous "birdy bomb"?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



If so, I am disappointed haha


----------



## Apex (Oct 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's what you call a "birdy bomb brick"
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I hope you wear nitrile gloves when handling that... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## boborone (Oct 9, 2012)

Mephikun said:


>

Click to collapse



Who u be

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

Active James is active!


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I hope you wear nitrile gloves when handling that...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Yep, just imagined that coming out of a bird. Scarred for life


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 9, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Yep, just imagined that coming out of a bird. Scarred for life

Click to collapse



I do believe Boborone asked to identify yourself as you are a UPN (unidentified posting noob)


----------



## Apex (Oct 9, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Yep, just imagined that coming out of a bird. Scarred for life

Click to collapse



Does anyone else (aside from BD) find it disturbing that birds have a constant case of diarrhea? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## boborone (Oct 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I do believe Boborone asked to identify yourself as you are a UPN (unidentified posting noob)

Click to collapse



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Oct 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I do believe Boborone asked to identify yourself as you are a UPN (unidentified posting noob)

Click to collapse



Hi, 

I'm Apex, and I'm an alcoholic. 

Just kidding, but seriously though... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Does anyone else (aside from BD) find it disturbing that birds have a constant case of diarrhea?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



I find it disturbing that you are thinking of that right now 

Birds are cool except pigeons!!!!!!!


----------



## boborone (Oct 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Does anyone else (aside from BD) find it disturbing that birds have a constant case of diarrhea?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Piss and sht from same hole. You should know.......it's what you type when you're in here.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Does anyone else (aside from BD) find it disturbing that birds have a constant case of diarrhea?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



4 out of 5 people suffer from diarrhea. Does that mean the 5th person enjoys it? 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Apex (Oct 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Birds are cool except pigeons!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



I once saw a homeless man punch a pigeon right out of the air... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

What has this noob done????!?!?!? 

We are now talking about liquid S h i t.


----------



## Apex (Oct 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What has this noob done????!?!?!?
> 
> We are now talking about liquid S h i t.

Click to collapse



My work here is done. 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## boborone (Oct 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I once saw a homeless man punch a pigeon right out of the air...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Seeing yourself in the reflection of buildings downtown again.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> My work here is done.
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



No not until you take a mop and clean it up!! 

Noobs work..


----------



## Apex (Oct 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Seeing yourself in the reflection of buildings downtown again.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



This was less than clever. But I'll humor you by saying yes... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Seeing yourself in the reflection of buildings downtown again.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



LMFAO!!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> That's the infamous "birdy bomb"?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



That's one of them. She had another "special"one, reserved for zombie attacks.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Oct 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No not until you take a mop and clean it up!!
> 
> Noobs work..

Click to collapse



We could be discussing discharge from ocular herpes sores. You're welcome. 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I've posted here before and introduced myself, but, hai, I'm Mephikun ;D


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> This was less than clever. But I'll humor you by saying yes...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Also....funny thing...I don't watch Futurama...avatar was put on place after these noobs decided to all switch their avatars to Futurama's characters and Bender stayed..too lazy to change it...and then another mate decided to make this signature for me so...yeah!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> We could be discussing discharge from ocular herpes sores. You're welcome.
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Does anyone else (aside from BD) find it disturbing that birds have a constant case of diarrhea?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



They don't.
Mammals have their urine based on "uric acid" it's a liquid.
Lizards and birds have "urates" (that's the white part of a birds  "bowel movement".  (Although birds can have a liquid urine discharge, Snowflake had it after the lead/zinc chelation treatment) They also have an extremely fast metabolism and depending on the size of the bird go-to the bathroom every 6-8 minutes (zebra finch) to once an hour (hyacinth macaw)
#sciencelessonfortheday
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Oct 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Also....funny thing...I don't watch Futurama...avatar was put on place after these noobs decided to all switch their avatars to Futurama's characters and Bender stayed..too lazy to change it...and then another mate decided to make this signature for me so...yeah!

Click to collapse



Nonetheless, I like it. But, that also gives you an indication of my kind of humor appreciation. I'm more a Family Guy or ATHF man, myself. But Futurama isn't half bad. Hey, at least you're not Ziodberg! 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*



Babydoll25 said:


> They don't.
> Mammals have their urine based on "uric acid" it's a liquid.
> Lizards and birds have "urates" (that's the white part of a birds  "bowel movement".  (Although birds can have a liquid urine discharge, Snowflake had it after the lead/zinc chelation treatment) They also have an extremely fast metabolism and depending on the size of the bird go-to the bathroom every 6-8 minutes (zebra finch) to once an hour (hyacinth macaw)
> #sciencelessonfortheday
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



/Gross

Liquid$#¡T

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

That conversation escalated quickly.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nonetheless, I like it. But, that also gives you an indication of my kind of humor appreciation. I'm more a Family Guy or ATHF man, myself. But Futurama isn't half bad. Hey, at least you're not Ziodberg!
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Liquid urine.
Reading comprehension fail. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

a.cid said:


> 46400 posts?
> I think I'll pass...
> 
> 
> "All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"

Click to collapse



You were actually around at the time.
I remember you thanking my post.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That conversation escalated quickly.
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



What conversation?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> What conversation?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



The diarrhea related chat.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Apex (Oct 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Liquid urine.
> Reading comprehension fail.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



tl;dr



*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

Just made a MEME I thought of the other day while driving.

Vote it up if you can: http://9gag.com/gag/5563982


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 9, 2012)

Lasagna is goin in the oven!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

Thread was booming now it snoozing


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Thread was booming now it snoozing

Click to collapse



we have life/work to do you troll....also, quit killing the thread :cyclops:


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> we have life/work to do you troll....also, quit killing the thread :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Lol I have school :/

Sent from my Evo 4G using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> we have life/work to do you troll....also, quit killing the thread :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Still with everyone with tapatalk, there is no excuse, also you are here


----------



## a.cid (Oct 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You were actually around at the time.
> I remember you thanking my post.
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Hmmmm...
Lazy and sleepy a.cid is lazy and sleepy...

Thread moved 8 pages in 45 mins...
Plus it was all sh*t...literally...
Next thing you know, Apex would bring up dog puke...

Yuck Apex, yuck...


"All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"


----------



## Apex (Oct 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Thread was booming now it snoozing

Click to collapse



Yeah, it was all the 'bird squirt' talk. My bad... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*



a.cid said:


> Hmmmm...
> Lazy and sleepy a.cid is lazy and sleepy...
> 
> Thread moved 8 pages in 45 mins...
> ...

Click to collapse



Speaking of, why is there no more white dog poop anymore? You use to see that $#¡T everywhere... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2012)

'Evening guys


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Evening guys

Click to collapse



Evening Max  Finally someone who's on the same time that I am xD

Skadoosh!


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2012)

xD Haha all those other guys.. living in the past 

What's up man? 

&Sucks that that red bull guy didn't jump


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Haha all those other guys.. living in the past
> 
> What's up man?

Click to collapse



And those in India who are in the future I believe.

Not a lot man. Just making the most of sarcasm on peoples Facebook status' xD You?



> &Sucks that that red bull guy didn't jump

Click to collapse



Huh? 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2012)

http://www.redbullstratos.com/live/

A guy was gonna jump from 23 miles high 



& Oh yeah, the future people 
Hahhah awesome dude xD Nothing at all


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

Hungry,
I haz a.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://www.redbullstratos.com/live/
> 
> A guy was gonna jump from 23 miles high
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



23 miles ain't even that high 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://www.redbullstratos.com/live/
> 
> A guy was gonna jump from 23 miles high
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Max is still alive??   Hi

©The statement below is true,
the statement above is false©


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Max is still alive??   Hi
> 
> ©The statement below is true,
> the statement above is false©

Click to collapse



He only pops in now and again. Apart from that, he lurks and gives random thanks.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> He only pops in now and again. Apart from that, he lurks and gives random thanks.
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Kinda like me then

Btw, where did all the old people go? I almost don't know anyone 

©The statement below is true,
the statement above is false©


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> 23 miles ain't even that high
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



I think it's 23  Either way, he'll reach the speed of sound.. pretty awesome  


idavid_ said:


> Max is still alive??   Hi
> 
> ©The statement below is true,
> the statement above is false©

Click to collapse



Apparently so  Sup man ?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Kinda like me then
> 
> Btw, where did all the old people go? I almost don't know anyone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for calling me old. I really appreciate it. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> He only pops in now and again. Apart from that, he lurks and gives random thanks.
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



They're not random :silly:


idavid_ said:


> Kinda like me then
> 
> Btw, where did all the old people go? I almost don't know anyone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Some are still here


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Kinda like me then
> 
> Btw, where did all the old people go? I almost don't know anyone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess they didn't want people like me to join, so they left before it happened.


MacaronyMax said:


> I think it's 23  Either way, he'll reach the speed of sound.. pretty awesome
> 
> 
> Apparently so  Sup man ?

Click to collapse



It would be a sweet view all the way down though  


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thanks for calling me old. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I wasn't taking about you, you're still a noob  













(plz don't throw a brick at me)

©The statement below is true,
the statement above is false©


----------



## trell959 (Oct 9, 2012)

Best battery life I've had on Jellybean 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

Bananas 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Bananas
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Oct 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Best battery life I've had on Jellybean
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not bad, man. The most getting about 22-26 hours on average. Check out something strange, that little nipple at around the 70% range. I didn't charge, but it went up ever so slightly... 






*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Bananas
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Oranges


----------



## boborone (Oct 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD Haha all those other guys.. living in the past
> 
> What's up man?
> 
> &Sucks that that red bull guy didn't jump

Click to collapse



What's up with us living in the past. As I recall, we're in the "New World".

Btw hey max. What's up with you nowadays. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> What's up with us living in the past. As I recall, we're in the "New World".
> 
> Btw hey max. What's up with you nowadays.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



New world? 

Not alot really xD You?


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 9, 2012)

New world pfft. I'm living on Pluto bishes!

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## boborone (Oct 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> New world?
> 
> Not alot really xD You?

Click to collapse



Not much Sept me. Got this in front of me



Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Oct 9, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> New world pfft. I'm living on Pluto bishes!
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Pluto isn't even considered a "planet" anymore, it's just a Kuiper Belt object. At only 1,500 miles in diameter, you must literally have a Wal-Mart on every corner... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 9, 2012)

hahah xD Fair enough


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Pluto isn't even considered a "planet" anymore, it's just a Kuiper Belt object. At only 1,500 miles in diameter, you must literally have a Wal-Mart on every corner...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



I don't care what anyone says it's still a planet, as far as I'm concerned.
I learnt that in school and I'm not going back on it 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Pluto isn't even considered a "planet" anymore, it's just a Kuiper Belt object. At only 1,500 miles in diameter, you must literally have a Wal-Mart on every corner...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



That was my point bro

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## boborone (Oct 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I don't care what anyone says it's still a planet, as far as I'm concerned.
> I learnt that in school and I'm not going back on it
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Yeah and I was taught that we rode dinosaurs back in the day. God just decided that he no longer wanted them on earth and so he killed em off and made new animals. East Texas. Ewwww. 

Not everything we are taught turns out to be true.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah and I was taught that we rode dinosaurs back in the day. God just decided that he no longer wanted them on earth and so he killed em off and made new animals. East Texas. Ewwww.
> 
> Not everything we are taught turns out to be true.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lolololol.

I still think of Pluto as a planet

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah and I was taught that we rode dinosaurs back in the day. God just decided that he no longer wanted them on earth and so he killed em off and made new animals. East Texas. Ewwww.
> 
> Not everything we are taught turns out to be true.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I know that, but just because Pluto's known as a dwarf planet it still shouldn't be declassified.
Pluto needs some support from time to time.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 9, 2012)

I got the job at Faulkner guyse

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Oct 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I know that, but just because Pluto's known as a dwarf planet it still shouldn't be declassified.
> Pluto needs some support from time to time.
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Whoadealingwithbadass.jpg

It's an asteroid. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I got the job at Faulkner guyse
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



...where?

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## boborone (Oct 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I got the job at Faulkner guyse
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



What....... 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> I wasn't taking about you, you're still a noob
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Too late
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thrown, it haz been.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I got the job at Faulkner guyse
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



The f*ck?  

Also I thought you were working at mcdonalds or somewhere?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

KC...should I even have to tell you???  Edit!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

This faulkner: http://www.faulknerauto.com/

Or these: http://www.google.com/search?q=faul...sugexp=chrome,mod=16&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Apex (Oct 9, 2012)

From bird $#¡T to astronomy. This thread ain't half bad... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> KC...should I even have to tell you???  Edit!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Agreed. You should know better by now

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> From bird $#¡T to astronomy. This thread ain't half bad...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Says the noobie 

Of course this thread ain't bad:

It is full of


----------



## Apex (Oct 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Says the noobie
> 
> Of course this thread ain't bad:
> 
> It is full of

Click to collapse








*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> KC...should I even have to tell you???  Edit!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I clicked the wrong one :/


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

@ Mephikun

why are you thanking every post ever. You don't win mafia approval by that. Bribery is against le rules. However bribery is allowed


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

Let's try this again then 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> @ Mephikun
> 
> why are you thanking every post ever. You don't win mafia approval by that. Bribery is against le rules. However bribery is allowed

Click to collapse




I thank all funny posts

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Let's try this again then
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



We have the **** we F UCK the rules


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> @ Mephikun
> 
> why are you thanking every post ever. You don't win mafia approval by that. Bribery is against le rules. However bribery is allowed

Click to collapse



Time for me to be a typical noob and say...

+1 Thanks for this!


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I thank all funny posts
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



I see.. You have a very large filter of what you think is funny


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 9, 2012)

Do homeless people really get knock knock jokes?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Do homeless people really get knock knock jokes?

Click to collapse



This sounds like something that should go on a popsicle stick. That was just terrible


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Do homeless people really get knock knock jokes?

Click to collapse



''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> This sounds like something that should go on a popsicle stick. That was just terrible

Click to collapse



Your avatar looks like it should be on a popsicle stick


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 9, 2012)

grabs popcorn and a drink...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Your avatar looks like it should be on a popsicle stick

Click to collapse



Awesome comeback!! (Sarcasm)

Also Way to fail at posting image...


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Awesome comeback!! (Sarcasm)
> 
> Also Way to fail at posting image...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sigh...


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Awesome comeback!! (Sarcasm)
> 
> Also Way to fail at posting image...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> What.......
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The dealership?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Sigh...

Click to collapse



Y U MAD THO?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

My ribs hurt. Ow.


Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Y U MAD THO?

Click to collapse



I just called El Guero Canelo and the dogs are $2.50+tax each. I figure 6 should suffice plus dry ice aprox $5.00+ice chest (small) $5.00 and over night fed ex $35.00=$63.00 aprox...I do believe is worth it


----------



## boborone (Oct 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> grabs popcorn and a drink...

Click to collapse



Pass some this way







watt9493 said:


> The dealership?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Porter or quick lube

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Pass some this way
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lot attendant. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Oct 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Lot attendant.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Will you hot smog me? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 9, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Lot attendant.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Cool man. Stepping stone job. Do good and learn and move up.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I just called El Guero Canelo and the dogs are $2.50+tax each. I figure 6 should suffice plus dry ice aprox $5.00+ice chest (small) $5.00 and over night fed ex $35.00=$63.00 aprox...I do believe is worth it

Click to collapse



Don't forget the 5-10 dollar tip for me


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 9, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Oct 9, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Dafuq really haha.

im twelve and wat is this

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 9, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Dafuq really haha.
> 
> im twelve and wat is this
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Meerkat dude, Meerkat... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 9, 2012)

If I only I had the internet when I was 12...


----------



## Apex (Oct 9, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> If I only I had the internet when I was 12...

Click to collapse



I know, right? Spoiled kids these days... :thumbdown:

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm almost 16 guys haha

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I'm almost 16 guys haha
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



U are young 

I am almost 25


----------



## Apex (Oct 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> U are young
> 
> I am almost 25

Click to collapse



They say that 25 is when (usually) the brain's frontal lobe fully develops. I've yet to determine if that's true... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 9, 2012)

If only I had the internet when I was 16...


----------



## Apex (Oct 9, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> If only I had the internet when I was 16...

Click to collapse



I had a TurboGraffix 16, when I was 16. You can try to do the math, if you knew my household budget and the strict nature of my parents... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I had a TurboGraffix 16, when I was 16. You can try to do the math, if you knew my household budget and the strict nature of my parents...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



I may have had it back in 1996...  It's hard to remember that far back...  but the internet looked like this:


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 9, 2012)

Holy poo. I'm 19 in a month.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Apex (Oct 9, 2012)

Bunch of kids in here... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Bunch of kids in here...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



But I'm sophisticated... Wait, hell naw, I'm not sophisticated haha

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I may have had it back in 1996...  It's hard to remember that far back...  but the internet looked like this:

Click to collapse



I didn't have it in 96. In 98 I had it (AOL dial up) F8ck ya  Napster!!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I didn't have it in 96. In 98 I had it (AOL dial up) F8ck ya  Napster!!

Click to collapse



I was so amazed by the internet back then...  You could search stuff with Alta Vista, and talk to people on IRC...  I even wrote HTML in Notepad, and built my own 386 then 486 machine...  the good times...


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 9, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I was so amazed by the internet back then...  You could search stuff with Alta Vista, and talk to people on IRC...  I even wrote HTML in Notepad, and built my own 386 then 486 machine...  the good times...

Click to collapse



First time I touched a comp I was... 3?

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I was so amazed by the internet back then...  You could search stuff with Alta Vista, and talk to people on IRC...  I even wrote HTML in Notepad, and built my own 386 then 486 machine...  the good times...

Click to collapse



I was fascinated how AOL told me I had mail 

I have the ringtone for my email on my phone


----------



## Apex (Oct 9, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> First time I touched a comp I was... 3?
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



The first time a computer touched me, I was 15. It told me not to tell anyone, or I'd get in trouble... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I was fascinated how AOL told me I had mail
> 
> I have the ringtone for my email on my phone

Click to collapse



I had the 'Mail Motherf**ker' tone on mine...  Had to remove it shortly afterwards...  One time I changed my brothers ringtone to 'Chocolate Salty Balls' from South Park...  It went off in a meeting and he almost got fired...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

I grew up learning how to use macs : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However I first owned a Toshiba desktop running windows 95 and then owned a gateway. However my grandma had had MSdos with microsoft entertainment pack. If I remember correctly.

---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 PM ----------




BNaughty said:


> I had the 'Mail Motherf**ker' tone on mine...  Had to remove it shortly afterwards...  One time I changed my brothers ringtone to 'Chocolate Salty Balls' from South Park...  It went off in a meeting and he almost got fired...

Click to collapse



I had that too, but it was bad for work LOL


----------



## boborone (Oct 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I grew up learning how to use macs :
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's what we had school. At home I had a Tandy 2000



Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> That's what we had school. At home I had a Tandy 2000
> 
> View attachment 1388978
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My grandma had a Hewlett Packard Runninh Msdos   before they were called HP


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> My grandma had a Hewlett Packard Runninh Msdos   before they were called HP

Click to collapse



And my Uncle Ben owns his own rice company.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> And my Uncle Ben owns his own rice company.
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



I am not kidding or lying


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I am not kidding or lying

Click to collapse



Why would you think I am? 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 9, 2012)

This looks more like the tech flashback thread than... whatever it is supposed to be!


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 9, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> This looks more like the tech flashback thread than... whatever it is supposed to be!

Click to collapse



Its not supposed to be anything. If you don't like it, don't read it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> This looks more like the tech flashback thread than... whatever it is supposed to be!

Click to collapse



I hate Certain IMAGES!!!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oranges

Click to collapse



Lemons 


Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Lemons
> 
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Limes


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Limes

Click to collapse



Umm... damnit, we're out of citrus! Apples?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Umm... damnit, we're out of citrus! Apples?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How about pears?


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> How about pears?
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Why are we saying random fruits again? Oh, who cares, bananas! 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Umm... damnit, we're out of citrus! Apples?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Grapes ? 

Pomogranite?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Why are we saying random fruits again? Oh, who cares, bananas!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just to mix things up a little bit, POTATO!


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 9, 2012)

Peaches!

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just to mix things up a little bit, POTATO!
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



With some bacon,sour cream and cheese


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> With some bacon,sour cream and cheese

Click to collapse



I'll agree except for the sour cream :thumbup:


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

Yummy:

Potatoes
The Plain Jane®
Topped with cheddar, sour cream,
natural buttery blend, bacon, green onions.
original 6.59 / lighter portion 5.59


Spud Au Broc®
Topped with broccoli cheese soup, cheddar,
fresh broccoli, bacon, green onions.
original 6.59 / lighter portion 5.59


Pollo Mexicano
Topped with natural, grilled chicken breast,
cheddar, sour cream, natural buttery blend,
Southwest spices, pico de gallo.
original 6.89 / lighter portion 5.89

Drooling.......


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'll agree except for the sour cream :thumbup:
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Agreed. Sour cream tastes like turd

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> That's what we had school. At home I had a Tandy 2000
> 
> View attachment 1388978
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My dad brought home an IBM PC jr. I must have been one or two. I played with when I turned three. There are pics somewhere with me sitting there playing around on the keyboard like "ihavenoideawhati'mdoing.jpg
It even had a football game disk

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Agreed. Sour cream tastes like turd
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



I can't believe my eyes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I can't believe my eyes

Click to collapse



Maybe you should 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Maybe you should
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I can't believe my eyes

Click to collapse



Egh. I despise it

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## boborone (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My dad brought home an IBM PC jr. I must have been one or two. I played with when I turned three. There are pics somewhere with me sitting there playing around on the keyboard like "ihavenoideawhati'mdoing.jpg
> It even had a football game disk
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



the only game stock was hangman and solitare.. But it had word processor and spreadsheet program that I used for school. The printer was one with the ticker tab strips on the sides. I wish I still had it


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse



''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

I really want a potato now  :crying:


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I really want a potato now  :crying:

Click to collapse



Yeppppp.

I just ate steak tho, so I'm good

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I really want a potato now  :crying:

Click to collapse



''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Have 2 sad ones...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''
> 
> Have 2 sad ones...

Click to collapse



Sad potatoes and Pubes on them  

No thanks!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sad potatoes and Pubes on them
> 
> No thanks!!

Click to collapse



''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Better?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''
> 
> Better?

Click to collapse



However I don't want an alive potato with eyes. I want a baked one with cheese,bacon and sour cream, maybe chives


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> However I don't want an alive potato with eyes. I want a baked one with cheese,bacon and sour cream, maybe chives

Click to collapse



Same, without the sour crap

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Same, without the sour crap
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



What about one of the ones I listed earlier?  Without the sour cream?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Same, without the sour crap
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Plain Jane and Pollo Mexicano, yum

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 PM ----------




BNaughty said:


>

Click to collapse



Eeeeewwwwww

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> However I don't want an alive potato with eyes. I want a baked one with cheese,bacon and sour cream, maybe chives

Click to collapse



You're just too damn fussy for my liking.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Plain Jane and Pollo Mexicano, yum
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 10, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Its not supposed to be anything. If you don't like it, don't read it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



OK OK chill bro...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You're just too damn fussy for my liking.
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Coming from someone that dislikes sour cream 

---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------




shahrukhraza said:


> OK OK chill bro...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Coming from someone that dislikes sour cream
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------

Click to collapse



At least I'm not fussy with potatoes xD


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> At least I'm not fussy with potatoes xD
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Well you go enjoy your'e smiley,sad and pubed potatoes.


----------



## boborone (Oct 10, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> OK OK chill bro...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Bye Bye sweet cheeks


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Sour crap ftf.

I'm getting an amaze hopefully 

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well you go enjoy your'e smiley,sad and pubed potatoes.

Click to collapse



2char


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sour crap ftf.
> 
> I'm getting an amaze hopefully
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Maybe BD will sell hers to you  

She needs to make room for the note 2 

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> 2char

Click to collapse



Almost signature worthy ? LOL


----------



## boborone (Oct 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Maybe BD will sell hers to you
> 
> She needs to make room for the note 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



idk man, she loves that phone


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> idk man, she loves that phone

Click to collapse



Ya you are right she uses it more then her one x and gs3, which I wouldn't if I had those


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Almost signature worthy ? LOL

Click to collapse



''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Maybe BD will sell hers to you
> 
> She needs to make room for the note 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trading for it. Wanting to Sell section ftw

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------

Also not too bad battery life: 









Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Not awful but not absolutely amazing

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Not awful but not absolutely amazing
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Just like your skills at fitting into this thread.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

This isn't even amazing

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Lemons
> 
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



kumkwat

Hey hey hey fat albert's here


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> This isn't even amazing
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Why is this noob still here?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Why is this noob still here?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ask skinny


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Why is this noob still here?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi  cause I'm interested in joining  and this is fun

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Why is this noob still here?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think he was trying to find his way to Rootz but was using maps on ios6.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## trell959 (Oct 10, 2012)

Broke down and went back to touchwiz. My phone refusing to go into deep sleep annoyed me. I put in a fresh battery,  only used my phone for texts and it died in three ****ing hours. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Broke down and went back to touchwiz. My phone refusing to go into deep sleep annoyed me. I put in a fresh battery,  only used my phone for texts and it died in three ****ing hours.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Build.prop edits could've put it in deep sleep. I can't stand Touchwiz, the sounds make me want to set fires. Water droplets, sheesh... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Build.prop edits could've put it in deep sleep...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



I know this isn't the confessions thread, but i confess I'm too worried to change stuff in build.prop too often. I don't wanna risk messing anything up :/
Although, the only thing I really change is the DPI. Apart from that, I leave it alone 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## trell959 (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Build.prop edits could've put it in deep sleep. I can't stand Touchwiz, the sounds make me want to set fires. Water droplets, sheesh...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Eh.  I dont know whats keeoing it awake.  Its not my media scanned because i disabked that.  And i dont have any bad apps....  It does this once every couple days.  

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I think he was trying to find his way to Rootz but was using maps on ios6.
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse





Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Build.prop edits could've put it in deep sleep. I can't stand Touchwiz, the sounds make me want to set fires. Water droplets, sheesh...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Touchwiz isn't too bad IMO, not nearly as bad as Sense, I definitely prefer AOSP above all though. Can't comment on the sounds as I almost always have them turned off.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Oct 10, 2012)

There are a few good useful build.prop edits, but some things you want to change one by one and check out everything is ok before making another edit. A full battery cycle and a couple reboots is worth waiting for to ensure you didn't create any unwanted side effects. But that's how I do when changing just about anything firmware related, and I always keep backups of my last working state just in case.

And Holo > Touchwiz any day


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 10, 2012)

i made an nandroid on my captivate once...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> View attachment 1389138
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



That pic was tiny on the desktop. (When I say tiny I mean like the size of Pluto compared to the other planets)


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> i made an nandroid on my captivate once...

Click to collapse



I tried to do that on my jitterbug


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Eh.  I dont know whats keeoing it awake.  Its not my media scanned because i disabked that.  And i dont have any bad apps....  It does this once every couple days.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Check your wake locks. Try Better Battery Stats from Play Store. Surely there's a PWL or KWL that's causing that severe of a discharge... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



hahaha.... wait.. what


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> hahaha.... wait.. what

Click to collapse



It's a good calendar, though I think my warranty expires on December 21st...

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It's a good calendar, though I think my warranty expires on December 21st...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



I see what you did there. 

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It's a good calendar, though I think my warranty expires on December 21st...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



I love how everyone was freaking out about that a year ago, now it's 2 months away and nobody gives a ****.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 10, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I tried to do that on my jitterbug

Click to collapse



Did you install the special CWM for Jitterbug?  I had one but it wasn't loud enough...  I brought it back...


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That pic was tiny on the desktop. (When I say tiny I mean like the size of Pluto compared to the other planets)
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse





Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

Pikachu + Avengers = EPIC


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I love how everyone was freaking out about that a year ago, now it's 2 months away and nobody gives a ****.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That idiot whack job pastor that had billboards all over? Yeah, I remember that. People love to worry about everything that they are scared of. I say, bring on the zombie apocalypse. I've got a list of mother effers I'd like to shoot in the head. I was just talking with a guy I work with about "the end of the world" that he thinks will yield some crazy $#!T on December 21st. He said he's taking those days off work prior to the 21st, and I told him he needs a brain scan. Idiot... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I love how everyone was freaking out about that a year ago, now it's 2 months away and nobody gives a ****.

Click to collapse



I DO!! I don't want to miss christmas


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> the only game stock was hangman and solitare.. But it had word processor and spreadsheet program that I used for school. The printer was one with the ticker tab strips on the sides. I wish I still had it

Click to collapse



My dad played professional football in the fifties and early sixties, then went to work for IBM. It may have been a separate purchase but you best believe that I had a football game that played on my pc jr

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Page 4666... Teehee

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> That idiot whack job pastor that had billboards all over? Yeah, I remember that. People love to worry about everything that they are scared of. I say, bring on the zombie apocalypse. I've got a list of mother effers I'd like to shoot in the head. I was just talking with a guy I work with about "the end of the world" that he thinks will yield some crazy $#!T on December 21st. He said he's taking those days off work prior to the 21st, and I told him he needs a brain scan. Idiot...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



The only thing I find kinda weird is this:
Japan tsunami was 3/10/11
9/11 was 9/11/01
Add it together and you get 12/21/12.
Don't get me wrong, I think it's bull****, just thought that was odd.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> The only thing I find kinda weird is this:
> Japan tsunami was 3/10/11
> 9/11 was 9/11/01
> Add it together and you get 12/21/12.
> ...

Click to collapse



But the square root of pi is 3.1419, so that blows that theory outa the water :bummer:


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> But the square root of pi is 3.1419, so that blows that theory outa the water :bummer:

Click to collapse



Sense... None made haha

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sense... None made haha
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Noob... still here!


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Noob... still here!
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Cool. Nobody mentioned anything til 3 pages ago ;p

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Cool. Nobody mentioned anything til last page
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Oh really?


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> The only thing I find kinda weird is this:
> Japan tsunami was 3/10/11
> 9/11 was 9/11/01
> Add it together and you get 12/21/12.
> ...

Click to collapse



Coincidental, no doubt, but interesting. On average, vertebrate species stick around 4 to 6 million years, and modern humans are only about 200,000 years old. And we're not your typical vertebrates. Our science and technology might ultimately migrate off this little planet altogether, perhaps to Pluto. So maybe we're just getting started here... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Oh really?
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Fixed 

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sense... None made haha

Click to collapse


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> sure it did, as much asprototype7 theory does

Click to collapse



Mind BLOWN :shocked:

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

I had roast chicken, homemade gravy, real mashed potatoes, peas (sue me, I like peas) and for dessert I made chocolate muffins.
Hungry?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I had roast chicken, homemade gravy, real mashed potatoes, peas (sue me, I like peas) and for dessert I made chocolate muffins.
> Hungry?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Oh my god. Yummy

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Oh my god. Yummy
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Want some? I made way too much food. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Damn it really  whyyy can't I drive 

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I had roast chicken, homemade gravy, real mashed potatoes, peas (sue me, I like peas) and for dessert I made chocolate muffins.
> Hungry?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Had lasagna and a fine bottle of riunite lambrusco. Just me and the mrs


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

I like peas also. Now, beets on the other hand... horrible, horrible root vegetable. 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Fixed
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



I seem to remember posting this quite a while back:







Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Had lasagna and a fine bottle of riunite lambrusco. Just me and the mrs

Click to collapse



Ha I ate steak and egg noodles

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I like peas also. Now, beets on the other hand... horrible, horrible root vegetable.
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Beets? Meh, not much taste in them, so I can't really say I don't like them. Don't care for peas though, but I'll eat them (tbh, I'll eat just about anything but green olives, not very picky).

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Beets? Meh, not much taste in them, so I can't really say I don't like them. Don't care for peas though, but I'll eat them (tbh, I'll eat just about anything but green olives, not very picky).
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm extremely picky about green veggies 

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Damn it really  whyyy
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Don't worry. I don't throw anything away. Tomorrow I will make chicken salad for lunch. I give the leftover mashed potatoes and peas to my neighbors dog. He loves mashed taters. Silly dog. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't worry. I don't throw anything away. Tomorrow I will make chicken salad for lunch. I give the leftover mashed potatoes and peas to my neighbors dog. He loves mashed taters. Silly dog.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Omg why can't I go to your hauz

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------

I needs your fewd

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Omg why can't I go to your hauz
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just go to the neighbor's house and fight the dog for scraps... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't worry. I don't throw anything away. Tomorrow I will make chicken salad for lunch. I give the leftover mashed potatoes and peas to my neighbors dog. He loves mashed taters. Silly dog.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



on a sad note... potatoes are deadly for dogs We found that out from our vet... way to late. I am not kidding! They cannot digest them.


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Omg why can't I go to your hauz
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Because that would be creepy and you shouldn't be in this thread, let alone BD's house.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Because that would be creepy and you shouldn't be in this thread, let alone BD's house.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But bd invited me for fewdz

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Just go to the neighbor's house and fight the dog for scraps...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Lol considering it

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Beets? Meh, not much taste in them, so I can't really say I don't like them. Don't care for peas though, but I'll eat them (tbh, I'll eat just about anything but green olives, not very picky).
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm the same way man, but beets don't touch my plate. I went through culinary school, so I hold a high premium on good food. I spent two years as a sous chef in Yellowstone National Park, a year in Colorado at a 5 star restaurant, and many others. I have a certain affinity for food. No, I'm not a fatty... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 10, 2012)

New homescreen/theme (didn't change much except for the theme, but the theme is awesome so I wanted to show it off )






Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm the same way man, but beets don't touch my plate. I went through culinary school, so I hold a high premium on good food. I spent two years as a sous chef in Yellowstone National Park, a year in Colorado at a 5 star restaurant, and many others. I have a certain affinity for food. No, I'm not a fatty...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



I have a PhD from McDonald U:highfive:


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> New homescreen/theme (didn't change much except for the theme, but the theme is awesome so I wanted to show it off )
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's sexy and you know it 

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> on a sad note... potatoes are deadly for dogs We found that out from our vet... way to late. I am not kidding! They cannot digest them.

Click to collapse



Really? That dog has been eating potatoes for years....he's six I think.
I'll tell my neighbor. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------

And my dog Casey used to eat potatoes all the time. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Really? That dog has been eating potatoes for years....he's six I think.
> I'll tell my neighbor.

Click to collapse



Please have them ask their vet about it. Yes I am serious.

EDIT: FYI  http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/ss/slideshow-foods-your-dog-should-never-eat


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Coming from someone that dislikes sour cream
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------

Click to collapse











boborone said:


> Bye Bye sweet cheeks

Click to collapse



Hey who said I'm going? I'm gonna stay here till this thread gets locked ^_^ 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Hey who said I'm going? I'm gonna stay here till this thread gets locked ^_^
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You go gir- I mean noob

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 10, 2012)

On topic, my cat died on Friday 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Hey who said I'm going? I'm gonna stay here till this thread gets locked ^_^

Click to collapse




Mephikun said:


> You go gir- I mean noob
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



 \_/ l\l ee l] 2 l ea\/ e


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Please have them ask their vet about it. Yes I am serious.
> 
> EDIT: FYI  http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/ss/slideshow-foods-your-dog-should-never-eat

Click to collapse



Ok. Will do ASAP.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> \_/ l\l ee l] 2 l ea\/ e

Click to collapse



Cool. Lemme get you somethin special

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. Will do ASAP.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



:good::good:


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> On topic, my cat died on Friday
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse







Now kindly GTFO.
Thank you.
The management.
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Now kindly GTFO.
> Thank you.
> The management.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Hahaha. Show em!



Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------




			
				MysteriousPersonWhoShallNotBeNamed said:
			
		

> Yes...it's tough love in the mafia.  It actually -snip-.  Like ive always said, bring a thick skin and keep posting.  I didn't understand it at first either.
> 
> I know, it seems odd, but stand your ground if you wanna be a part of it.

Click to collapse



Got that PM. :b

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Now kindly GTFO.
> Thank you.
> The management.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> :good::good:

Click to collapse



I sent a text with your link to them. 
I fed my dog potatoes all the time. He never showed any ill effects from them.
I will never do that again. (To another dog)
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

I know your secret 

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Hahaha. Show em!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I know your secret
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Wut?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Please have them ask their vet about it. Yes I am serious.
> 
> EDIT: FYI  http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/ss/slideshow-foods-your-dog-should-never-eat

Click to collapse



Dogs can't drink beer? What. The. Fugg? I guess that explains what happened to Spuds McKenzie. (RIP)... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wut?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Check my last couple posts 

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I sent a text with your link to them.
> I fed my dog potatoes all the time. He never showed any ill effects from them.
> I will never do that again. (To another dog)
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Thanks. A little knowledge goes a long way:fingers-crossed: You're a good person, and you meant well

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Dogs can't drink beer? What. The. Fugg? I guess that explains what happened to Spuds McKenzie. (RIP)...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Actually... true story RI:beer:


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> You go gir- I mean noob
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure they were calling you a noon a few pages back so you have no right to call me a noob... NOOB! :silly:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 03:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 AM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Now kindly GTFO.
> Thank you.
> The management.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Consequences? Then i'll think about it...maybe 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> I'm pretty sure they were calling you a noon a few pages back so you have no right to call me a noob... NOOB! :silly:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You're both noobs, ya couple of noobs! 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You're both noobs, ya couple of noobs!
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Lol I know but a couple people like me, so I'm stickin around. Tough love 

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Mephikun is the only noob here obviously!
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



THIS.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> THIS.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol troll.

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Hahaha. Show em!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not hard to know who that PM was from 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Who was it from ;D

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Who was it from ;D
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Did you forget already?
Damn that was quick 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol troll.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



W-who!? WHERE!!?11?!!!??!?1!1/?2/????!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Lol it wasn't from you, you twiddle twoll

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol it wasn't from you, you twiddle twoll
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Oh, I'm sorry. I seem to have lost the part where I said "I sent it". My bad.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol it wasn't from you, you twiddle twoll
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



What the heeeelllllssss was that supposed to mean?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Teehee. That's the point

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol'ing at you... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Thanks. A little knowledge goes a long way:fingers-crossed: You're a good person, and you meant well
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------
> 
> Actually... true story RI:beer:

Click to collapse



My dog Casey always wanted beer when Sparky drank. He only ever got some if Sparky spilled some and Casey got there first. :beer::beer::beer:
Although one time sparky and I were living on Webster ave and Sparky had a full mug of beer in the kitchen. We were in the bedroom taking about ordering a movie on demand and all of a sudden Casey comes in the bedroom and falls over sideways, drunk as a skunk. He had drank a third of the mug while Sparky wasn't in the kitchen. :beer:
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Lol'ing at you...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



OMG. that's such a funny pic! Too bad I can't quote that post also considering that it was never there. :screwy::screwy:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> I'm pretty sure they were calling you a noon a few pages back so you have no right to call me a noob... NOOB! :silly:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







Seriously get out before I throw this. 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Yep, good consequence there haha listen to BD

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Seriously get out before I throw this.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Yeah. Have fun throwing that at me when I'm at the other half of the world 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Yeah. Have fun throwing that at me when I'm at the other half of the world
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You think BD doesn't have global constituents? Pfft, noobs... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You think BD doesn't have global constituents? Pfft, noobs...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Don't forget a house full of birds that can fly. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You think BD doesn't have global constituents? Pfft, noobs...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse











Babydoll25 said:


> Don't forget a house full of birds that can fly.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Ah...umm...YU DONT KNOW WHERE I LIVE!!


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't forget a house full of birds that can fly.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



And a mephikun that will agree with BD on almost anything

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Ah...umm...YU DONT KNOW WHERE I LIVE!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Snowflake will find you. 



Be afraid. Be very afraid. Snowflake can be scary.

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------

On another note...
I have over a thousand thanks. When the heck did THAT happen? 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Ah...umm...YU DONT KNOW WHERE I LIVE!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



BD has a whole mafia ready to help if needed. I'm sure between the lot of us we could track someone down.
Weirdly enough, we're some intelligent people. Shocking right? 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> And a mephikun that will agree with BD on almost anything
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Pfft... slave!  :silly:


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> And a mephikun that will agree with BD on almost anything
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Why do I sense someone's kissing @$$ here... (?) 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake will find you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











KidCarter93 said:


> BD has a whole mafia ready to help if needed. I'm sure between the lot of us we could track someone down.
> Weirdly enough, we're some intelligent people. Shocking right?
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Well...if EVEN one of you guys were smart you would look at my profile... idiots 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Why do I sense someone's kissing @$$ here... (?)
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Cause I am

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

Some dumba$$ on hofo is saying that just because gsmarena doesn't yet have the HSDPA specs yet, that the New (LG?) Nexus is not going to be a pentaband phone. That would completely defeat the carrier independent stance that the Nexus line had always had (I had two out of three Nexus phones, they were all pentaband, as is the Galaxy Nexus)
Sheesh.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Why do I sense someone's kissing @$$ here... (?)
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Well... that IS the new way of getting free thanks! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Well...if EVEN one of you guys were smart you would look at my profile... idiots
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Idiots? Really? Well I'm pretty sure unless your exact address is on your profile, you would still have to be hunted down.
Now who's the idiot? WAIT... let me answer that for you.
The answer : YOU!


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Well...if EVEN one of you guys were smart you would look at my profile... idiots
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Just get out Mr. "Iliveinpiscataway" ....Seriously, bye-bye.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Just get out Mr. "Iliveinpiscataway" ....Seriously, bye-bye.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Agreed

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Idiots? Really? Well I'm pretty sure unless your exact address is on your profile, you would still have to be hunted down.
> Now who's the idiot? WAIT... let me answer that for you.
> The answer : YOU!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well this "mafia" of yours should eventually be able to find me... so you should tell it to start hunting! Cmon COME AT ME! lol




But my apologies for the "idiot" part.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

I propose we ignore shahrukhraza altogether... :thumbup:

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 10, 2012)

Do you really have nothing else to do?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I propose we ignore shahrukhraza and myself altogether... :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



I agree!


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Just get out Mr. "Iliveinpiscataway" ....Seriously, bye-bye.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



No... actually I'm Mr. Shahrukh Raza or Mr. Raza. I wonder who the hell that guy is...funny name 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I agree!
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



All in favor? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 10, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Do you really have nothing else to do?

Click to collapse



In actually doing my homework while having fun with you guys.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

I agree. :/ trolls will troll

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I propose we ignore shahrukhraza altogether... :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse











KidCarter93 said:


> I agree!
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse











Apex_Strider said:


> All in favor?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse











Mephikun said:


> I agree. :/ trolls will troll
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



You guys are so mean!! :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> All in favor?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Snowflake approves.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

My edit got unnoticed by Apex :thumbdown:


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> My edit got unnoticed by Apex :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Lolz

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> My edit got unnoticed by Apex :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



I didn't see it either. Care to enlighten us?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I didn't see it either. Care to enlighten us?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32601305&postcount=46746


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> My edit got unnoticed by Apex :thumbdown:
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



That's why I didn't thank that post. You're alright in my book, so ignoring you I shall not... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I agree!
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse











Babydoll25 said:


> I didn't see it either. Care to enlighten us?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Check this post again.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> That's why I didn't thank that post. You're alright in my book, so ignoring you I shall not...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



:thumbup:


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

---------- Post added at 03:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> That's why I didn't thank that post. You're alright in my book, so ignoring you I shall not...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



I couldn't have kept ignoring you, even if I'd wanted to.
You're too sound to ignore, unlike the other noobs.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

Look how many icons fit in my dock! I have three scrolling docks. 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Look how many icons fit in my dock! I have three scrolling docks.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I can get 7x5 with Apex 
That's way too many.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I can get 7x5 with Apex
> That's way too many.
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



I was playing around with user space modes on PA and put all my user apps in phablet mode. My dock ended up scrunched to the side...so I rearranged everything and was able to fit more apps in the dock bar. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I was playing around with user space modes on PA and put all my user apps in phablet mode. My dock ended up scrunched to the side...so I rearranged everything and was able to fit more apps in the dock bar.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I remember when I first ran PA, I was messing around with the sizes of everything and it would've took too long to fix it all, so I just reflashed the ROM 

I don't normally have a dock and have my Homescreen looking perfect, but it's stock Apex at the moment.

EDIT - Wrong pic. Give me a min 

EDIT 2 - Here we go... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I remember when I first ran PA, I was messing around with the sizes of everything and it would've took too long to fix it all, so I just reflashed the ROM
> 
> I don't normally have a dock and have my Homescreen looking perfect, but it's stock Apex at the moment.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I usually only change one element at a time. Reboot, see how I like the new change. Either revert or move on to the next item. 
I use gesture control (swipe up) to show/hide my dock. I also have a crap ton of icon packs from when I used to use ADW. 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I usually only change one element at a time. Reboot, see how I like the new change. Either revert or move on to the next item.
> I use gesture control (swipe up) to show/hide my dock. I also have a crap ton of icon packs from when I used to use ADW.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I'm the same with icon packs. Icons from all different launchers I've used, a load from ThaFlash and blackbearblanc, as well as a ton of custom icons.
I swear I must be mad for them


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Nighteo guys. I'd stay up all night but sadly I'm being forced to sleep 

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Nighteo guys. I'd stay up all night but sadly I'm being forced to sleep
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Later noob!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Skinny is here... **** Nvm staying up

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

Great...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Later noob!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Sup SD

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Great...

Click to collapse



Hahaha

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Yay battery life ftw

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Great...

Click to collapse



Why? 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Kc doesn't like me :c I need a hug :c

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse











Mephikun said:


> Kc doesn't like me :c I need a hug :c
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



^This


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Kc doesn't like me :c I need a hug :c
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Or maybe I'll just throw a brick at you.
(I'm still the official mafia brick thrower, ya know)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Or maybe I'll just throw a brick at you.
> (I'm still the official mafia brick thrower, ya know)
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Noo I wub you an diz iz hao yuu repay meez?

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=js9hghdd_x8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Lol... Don't get how it is related but lol

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Noo I wub you an diz iz hao yuu repay meez?
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



I throw bricks. It's what I do. Deal with it...or don't. IDC. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Lol... Don't get how it is related but lol
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



/random pic/vid posting. It's also what I do.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

I like throwing things too, I'll be the lamp thrower

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

Meh.

This is also was BD does.


----------



## boborone (Oct 10, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Well this "mafia" of yours should eventually be able to find me... so you should tell it to start hunting! Cmon COME AT ME! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You see the thing is, lots of SM and an admin hang around here. They can look up IPs. Soooooooo if you want someone to actually look you up, we can.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I like throwing things too, I'll be the lamp thrower
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



No. Snowflake does not approve. Only I can throw things.







KidCarter93 said:


> Meh.
> 
> This is also was BD does.

Click to collapse



Stop stealing my line(s)!


Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. Snowflake does not approve. Only I can throw things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then stop being predictable


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Then stop being predictable

Click to collapse



No. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



2char


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

And for you KC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> And for you KC
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I like throwing things too, I'll be the lamp thrower
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



/fail
Unoriginal 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*



boborone said:


> You see the thing is, lots of SM and an admin hang around here. They can look up IPs. Soooooooo if you want someone to actually look you up, we can.

Click to collapse



Hey, we're ignoring that n00btard... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



Yup I did. 
Problem?


Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yup I did.
> Problem?
> 
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Maybe...


----------



## boborone (Oct 10, 2012)

Night crew reporting for duty


----------



## trell959 (Oct 10, 2012)

Lurk lurk. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Maybe...

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

Night all. I haz a tired.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Night all. I haz a tired.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Night 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Night all. I haz a tired.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Nite BD, and flock.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## a.cid (Oct 10, 2012)

It took me half an hour to read and multiquote posts and type the sarcastic troll comebacks...
But the app just plain hates me...

Arrrrgggghhhhhh!
Its not even saved!


"All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

a.cid said:


> It took me half an hour to read and multiquote posts and type the sarcastic troll comebacks...
> But the app just plain hates me...
> 
> Arrrrgggghhhhhh!
> ...

Click to collapse



Hopefully the cold shoulder will make him go back to trollin' elsewhere...


----------



## trell959 (Oct 10, 2012)

Spen is awesome. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

a.cid said:


> It took me half an hour to read and multiquote posts and type the sarcastic troll comebacks...
> But the app just plain hates me...
> 
> Arrrrgggghhhhhh!
> ...

Click to collapse



El-oh-el!


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## boborone (Oct 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Spen is awesome.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



that a note app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> that a note app

Click to collapse



I'm glad you cleared that up.  I was left thinking "Who the f*ck is Spen?"


----------



## boborone (Oct 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm glad you cleared that up.  I was left thinking "Who the f*ck is Spen?"

Click to collapse



I don't know man. Still confused. I hope he answers it. I missed putting a question mark at the end of my post.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> I don't know man. Still confused. I hope he answers it. I missed putting a question mark at the end of my post.

Click to collapse



S-Pen is my assumption.

I'm planning on getting the Note 2 with Sarah's upgrade, so I should be stoked.


----------



## boborone (Oct 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> S-Pen is my assumption.
> 
> I'm planning on getting the Note 2 with Sarah's upgrade, so I should be stoked.

Click to collapse



What's she got?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> What's she got?

Click to collapse



Oh, she, and the other 9 people in my family are iPhone users.  I am the lone ranger here.

Her dad is such an iSheep, he always buys the newest and gives Sarah his "old" one.  She's been getting free iPhones for 5 years.  Never used an upgrade.


----------



## boborone (Oct 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Oh, she, and the other 9 people in my family are iPhone users.  I am the lone ranger here.
> 
> Her dad is such an iSheep, he always buys the newest and gives Sarah his "old" one.  She's been getting free iPhones for 5 years.  Never used an upgrade.

Click to collapse



Nice. Cool for you. So what have you been getting before android? I can't knock you for black berry like most would. The storm was pretty cool. Just figured if you were getting WinMo phones, you would have joined before you did or posted about it before.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nice. Cool for you. So what have you been getting before android? I can't knock you for black berry like most would. The storm was pretty cool. Just figured if you were getting WinMo phones, you would have joined before you did or posted about it before.

Click to collapse



Well, tbh, at my last job, my boss issued iPhones, so I have definitely had my experiences with them....then when I lost that job, I bought the semi-smart but non Android, Samsung Impression until I could afford/upgrade to my first and current GS2.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well, tbh, at my last job, my boss issued iPhones, so I have definitely had my experiences with them....then when I lost that job, I bought the semi-smart but non Android, Samsung Impression until I could afford/upgrade to my first and current GS2.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



It's cool man. One thing I don't understand, maybe it's kickbacks of a sort, $50 phones, as to why more and more companies issue iphones.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> It's cool man. One thing I don't understand, maybe it's kickbacks of a sort, $50 phones, as to why more and more companies issue iphones.

Click to collapse



I'll clear myself up a bit there... I worked for the owner of the company.  I was his only employee.  And what I was issued were his and his wife's phones with cracked screens.  They are isheep as well.

Why can't I escape these kinds of people?!?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'll clear myself up a bit there... I worked for the owner of the company.  I was his only employee.  And what I was issued were his and his wife's phones with cracked screens.  They are isheep as well.
> 
> Why can't I escape these kinds of people?!?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Say wha...? They gave you busted phones, and iPhones at that? Now that's a $#!TTY job, man... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Say wha...? They gave you busted phones, and iPhones at that? Now that's a $#!TTY job, man...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



I knew nothing about phones then.  And it paid twice what I make now.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## a.cid (Oct 10, 2012)

Well, if it runs the house, it runs the man...


"All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"


----------



## boborone (Oct 10, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Well, if it runs the house, it runs the man...
> 
> 
> "All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"

Click to collapse



What if man runs the house


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> What if man runs the house

Click to collapse



Isn't that the way it's supposed to be? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Isn't that the way it's supposed to be?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



i bring the bacon, wife cooks it.  It works in my family.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> i bring the bacon, wife cooks it.  It works in my family.

Click to collapse



Hahaha.

I fell asleep while lurking lastvnight

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## a.cid (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> I fell asleep while lurking lastvnight
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse










"All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

a.cid said:


> "All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"

Click to collapse



Haha. I can't type when I first wake up

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2012)

lol, you guys are funny? what is this thread about?


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol, you guys are funny? what is this thread about?

Click to collapse



Ohai thar 

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Ohai thar
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Damn, my cover didn't work >.>


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Haha I know who you are

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Haha I know who you are
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



good good 

anyway, bye


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

husam666 said:


> good good
> 
> anyway, bye

Click to collapse



K, bye have fun wherever you're going c:

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## a.cid (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> K, bye have fun wherever you're going c:
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned for assuming husam's the one who's going...


"All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Banned for assuming husam's the one who's going...
> 
> 
> "All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"

Click to collapse



Banned for not getting it

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## a.cid (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Banned for not getting it
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Banned coz I got yours but you didn't get mine


"All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Banned coz I got yours but you didn't get mine
> 
> 
> "All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"

Click to collapse



Wat

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> I fell asleep while lurking lastvnight
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse





a.cid said:


> "All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"

Click to collapse







---------- Post added at 09:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------

*Morning Mafia*




Looking out my back door


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> ---------- Post added at 09:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------
> 
> *Morning Mifia*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol mifia haha

Nice view 

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

^^^ pssst fyi, not allowed to say m-a-f-i-a until a made man


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> pssst fyi, not allowed to say m-a-f-i-a until a made man

Click to collapse



Lol... Wait, you're not a man?! :shocked:

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

---------- Post added at 09:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------

What I if told you

That you just read

The first line wrong

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

I've got a long way to go yet :what:


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## trell959 (Oct 10, 2012)

Morning. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> What I if told you
> 
> That you just read
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## trell959 (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> What I if told you
> 
> That you just read
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd call you a liar. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I've got a long way to go yet :what:
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



?? what is this sorcery?


----------



## RcrdBrt (Oct 10, 2012)

Uhuhuh


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> ?? what is this sorcery?

Click to collapse



It's called a screenshot mate 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## a.cid (Oct 10, 2012)

RcrdBrt said:


> Uhuhuh

Click to collapse



Not sure if trying to mix in...


Or stand out...


"All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It's called a screenshot mate
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



mate... Mate this... jk

I realize it's z ss, I'm not familiar with this screen, where to be found?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Isn't that the way it's supposed to be?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Nope. Not in my house. 
Also, morning. I'm getting the Note II. Sparky FINALLY wants to upgrade his N1...So he'll either be getting my Amaze or SGSIII. I think if I get the Note II, I'll keep my One X.....

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> mate... Mate this... jk
> 
> I realize it's z ss, I'm not familiar with this screen, where to be found?

Click to collapse



Sigh... you RCs know nothing of this site...


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## trell959 (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sigh... you RCs know nothing of this site...
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Hey! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey  what?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're fine 
That was directed to Stark and a.cid xD


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## huggs (Oct 10, 2012)

I am completely without a smartphone.
My HD2 is broken, my Samsung got lost in Michigan
Now all I have is an Obama with a broken screen
This sucks, I don't even know my phone #
But somehow everybody else knows it cause they keep callin me
Worda mouf I guess


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

huggs said:


> I am completely without a smartphone.
> My HD2 is broken, my Samsung got lost in Michigan
> Now all I have is an Obama with a broken screen
> This sucks, I don't even know my phone #
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn that sucks.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

G'morning from San Francisco. It smells like ocean with a slight wafting of Oaklanders here... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Either pink or Grey, I can't choose. Do they have an additional pill for helping in making decisions? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## a.cid (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You're fine
> That was directed to Stark and a.cid xD
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Heyyyy!
I use the app, all the time!!!!!!1111


"All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Either pink or Grey, I can't choose. Do they have an additional pill for helping in making decisions?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Red and Gray ftw

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Black, yellow, and green are my top 3

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Heyyyy!
> I use the app, all the time!!!!!!1111
> 
> 
> "All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"

Click to collapse



So do I lol.
That's why my sig is iconic these days xD


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

just because


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

Could someone do me a favour please?

I'd like to have this design vvv





On this base vvv





Could someone make that for me?


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 10, 2012)

You this read wrong

©The statement below is true,
the statement above is false©


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> G'morning from San Francisco. It smells like ocean with a slight wafting of Oaklanders here...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



What you're smelling are the many unshowered Raiders fans.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm back

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Could someone do me a favour please?
> 
> I'd like to have this design vvv
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you forget about whitest0rm...? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Did you forget about whitest0rm...?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



No but I figure it's easier if someone in here can do it.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm back
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I'm front.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm front.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Please keep your front to yourself... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## a.cid (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> So do I lol.
> That's why my sig is iconic these days xD
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse









"All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm front.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I always thought you were left. 
(Ihavenoideawhatthatmeans)
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I always thought you were left.
> (Ihavenoideawhatthatmeans)
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I'm askew.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm askew.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Ajar?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm ajar.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm discombobulated.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm back
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



ok I'll play, I see how this works.. I'm the PBB&J


TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm front.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm James. Nice to meet you 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm James. Nice to meet you
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



BD, hire this guy!  Your customers will be thrilled to finally be able to say "Home, James.". "To the Waldorf, James".  As soon as he learns how to drive on the right side of the road, of course.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> BD, hire this guy!  Your customers will be thrilled to finally be able to say "Home, James.". "To the Waldorf, James".  As soon as he learns how to drive on the right side of the road, of course.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



And learn to actually drive 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Dafuq

I walked into my room, to find all my six phones and hp touchpad gone from my phone shelf...

Walked into my parents room to grab my mom's phone, and they were all just chillin next to my mom's phone v_v


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> BD, hire this guy!  Your customers will be thrilled to finally be able to say "Home, James.". "To the Waldorf, James".  As soon as he learns how to drive on the right side of the road, of course.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Ok. He's hired...per your recommendation. However, if it goes horribly wrong....expect a call from Ray, my boss. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> And learn to actually drive
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



That's not necessarily a requirement to work at Ada's or General. About forty percent of our drivers have no idea how to drive. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. He's hired...per your recommendation. However, if it goes horribly wrong....expect a call from Ray, my boss.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sweet 
I can ride motorbikes, so at least it's a start anyway :thumbup:


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Dafuq
> 
> I walked into my room, to find all my six phones and hp touchpad gone from my phone shelf...
> 
> Walked into my parents room to grab my mom's phone, and they were all just chillin next to my mom's phone v_v

Click to collapse



In my house....that would be grounds for serious brick to the head. 
(You know Sparky has been hit in the head a lot)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Dafuq
> 
> I walked into my room, to find all my six phones and hp touchpad gone from my phone shelf...
> 
> Walked into my parents room to grab my mom's phone, and they were all just chillin next to my mom's phone v_v

Click to collapse



We did that. More taunting to follow, you gottamned n00b...

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> In my house....that would be grounds for serious brick to the head.
> (You know Sparky has been hit in the head a lot)
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



LOL. I'm beyond pissed 

---------- Post added at 12:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> We did that. More taunting to follow, you gottamned n00b...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



If I was such a noob why would you send me a friend request ;P


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> LOL. I'm beyond pissed
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He sends everyone a friend request. You'd have known that if you weren't a noob.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> He sends everyone a friend request. You'd have known that if you weren't a noob.
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> He sends everyone a friend request. You'd have known that if you weren't a noob.
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



^What Kid said^... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


>

Click to collapse



''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


>

Click to collapse



No recycling of BD's image posts, n00b...

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


>

Click to collapse



''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No recycling of BD's image posts, n00b...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



ehhhh? I've been posting that for a while 

---------- Post added at 12:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Jesus Christ creepy Joker kitty haha


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


>

Click to collapse








  Dude, that's a major brainfart!!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> ehhhh? I've been posting that for a while

Click to collapse



12 hours does *NOT* constitute a "while"... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Dude, that's a major brainfart!!

Click to collapse



''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> 12 hours does *NOT* constitute a "while"...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse








Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

*^^^what BD said^^^*​



Apex_Strider said:


> 12 hours does *NOT* constitute a "while"...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



It's an embellishment  made by most teen's today


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

Morning:
Kc
Bad
dexter
Tony
People I missed 
Noobs 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok it's a semi meme fail.
It should've been "tag all the bird THINGS as BD's"

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

My breakfast this morning: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 09:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 AM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> My breakfast this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And an apple

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning:
> Kc
> Bad
> dexter
> ...

Click to collapse



afta noon bro


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> afta noon bro

Click to collapse



Damn future people 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning:
> Kc
> Bad
> dexter
> ...

Click to collapse



Greetings from Crapafornia... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> My breakfast this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's not very nutritious. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 10, 2012)

Seen this and wanted to share it




Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Greetings from Crapafornia...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Why u diss California? I wish I lived there :/

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Red.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's not very nutritious.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Ya well I make up for it by my lunch and dinner , also I eat an apple every morning 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Damn future people
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



No. They are just on Snowflake time. As should you. 
All the time zones are Snowflake's!!

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Seen this and wanted to share it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Horse mouth mouf... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Seen this and wanted to share it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. They are just on Snowflake time. As should you.
> All the time zones are Snowflake's!!
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Well I guess I am on my own time then 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya well I make up for it by my lunch and dinner , also I eat an apple every morning
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Breakfast is the most important meal of the day.....or some such crap. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Well I guess I am on my own time then
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Not possible if all the time zones are Snowflake's.


Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Why u diss California? I wish I lived there :/
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I don't live here, just in San Francisco for work. Traffic is fugged, but I actually really like Cali. Now, NYC on the other hand, that's the armpit of America... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Breakfast is the most important meal of the day.....or some such crap.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I am not much a breakfast eater and usually eat cereal if I have time, I like brunch-dinner-2am meal if I am out drinking

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Seen this and wanted to share it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning:
> Kc
> Bad
> dexter
> ...

Click to collapse



Who's bad? Also, KC, apex didn't friend request me, now I feel unloved 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Horse mouth mouf...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse








Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Who's bad? Also, KC, apex didn't friend request me, now I know I'm unloved
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Unlucky 
Hey everyone 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 10, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Breakfast is the most important meal of the day.....or some such crap.

Click to collapse



Agreed. That's why I go to the MickeyDee's and get 6 1$ sausage muffins and a medium coffee. The trick is to finish it, before I get to the end of the window


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I am not much a breakfast eater and usually eat cereal if I have time, I like brunch-dinner-2am meal if I am out drinking
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Any place that serves tacos at 2am is probably a good that indication that whoever orders them should not be out driving... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I don't live here, just in San Francisco for work. Traffic is fugged, but I actually really like Cali. Now, NYC on the other hand, that's the armpit of America...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Hey watch it buddy! I may LIVE in Jersey...but I'm FROM NYC.
that's grounds for a brick to the back of the head. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Who's bad? Also, KC, apex didn't friend request me, now I feel unloved
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes I did. :thumbup:

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yes I did. :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



w00t! I haz 3 friends!!!11!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Any place that serves tacos at 2am is probably a good that indication that whoever orders them should not be out driving...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Hmm..

This is a good point, and I have been rather good about not going out and driving. I usually drink at home unless I goto a concert.


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey watch it buddy! I may LIVE in Jersey...but I'm FROM NYC.
> that's grounds for a brick to the back of the head.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



New York is beautiful, and NYC would probably be nice if I could enjoy it as a "touron" (hybrid of tourist and moron, coined in Yellowstone National Park circa 1997), just never had a chance to do so. I have a friend who lives in Brooklyn and another who lives on Wall Street. Upstate is cool, New Jersey is nice, i'm just not a fan of mega metro-masses. He'll, I don't even like where I live. Better...? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

13 days til I am 25


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 13 days til I am 25

Click to collapse



167 days until I turn (*gulp*) 36... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> 167 days until I turn (*gulp*) 36...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Leaving mid 30's yikes!!

I will be leaving my early 20's


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Leaving mid 30's yikes!!
> 
> I will be leaving my early 20's

Click to collapse



I'm still 25 in my mind. Sometimes, much younger than that when I laugh at myself for farting on purpose really loud in the museums I work with... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

Snow birds are arriving already here. Causing traffic issues. 

I don't get why they can't just stay in there damn town that they chose to live in. In AZ we earn our nice winters with no snow by suffering through summer.

SNOW BIRDS GTFO!!


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Snow birds are arriving already here. Causing traffic issues.
> 
> I don't get why they can't just stay in there damn town that they chose to live in. In AZ we earn our nice winters with no snow by suffering through summer.
> 
> SNOW BIRDS GTFO!!

Click to collapse



I'll be in Tucson Friday. I love the snow, but I'm not going to cause any traffic-related issues. I may get drunk there, however... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'll be in Tucson Friday. I love the snow, but I'm not going to cause any traffic-relayed issues. I may get drunk there, however...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Please don't drive like an idiot and know where you are going. I honked a a stupid car from vermont trying to get in the turn lane when it was full and a green light holding up a huge traffic jam and wouldn't move


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> New York is beautiful, and NYC would probably be nice if I could enjoy it as a "touron" (hybrid of tourist and moron, coined in Yellowstone National Park circa 1997), just never had a chance to do so. I have a friend who lives in Brooklyn and another who lives on Wall Street. Upstate is cool, New Jersey is nice, i'm just not a fan of mega metro-masses. He'll, I don't even like where I live. Better...?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



No. Not really.
J/k ur fine.
I grew up in manhattan.
Jersey has it's not so nice parts....but I like (Jersey City) the Heights (where I live)
(my dad lives upstate)
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. Not really.
> J/k ur fine.
> I grew up in manhattan.
> Jersey has it's not so nice parts....but I like (Jersey City) the Heights (where I live)
> ...

Click to collapse



I grew up on 145st in Laurelton. My old house looks like a dump today on GEart... But that was back in '70. Born in Queens


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 10, 2012)

-_-

/me is doing some serious Windowz wizardry.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm in mid-coast Maine. It's nice here, but boring as hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I grew up on 145st in Laurelton. My old house looks like a dump today on GEart... But that was back in '70. Born in Queens

Click to collapse



notbad.jpg

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> -_-
> 
> /me is doing some serious Windowz wizardry.

Click to collapse



Pics or gtfo. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Oct 10, 2012)

Anybody know how to repair a Wubi install with a 'no init found try passing init= arg' error? I made a bunch of hard shutdowns in a row and now I guess something got corrupted.


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

huggs said:


> Anybody know how to repair a Wubi install with a 'no init found try passing init= arg' error? I made a bunch of hard shutdowns in a row and now I guess something got corrupted.

Click to collapse



Are you trying to install Ubuntu via Wubi? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Oct 10, 2012)

I am hoping to get an answer to this question without getting trolled. So, how does one join the mafia?


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> I am hoping to get an answer to this question without getting trolled. So, how does one join the mafia?

Click to collapse



GTFO. That's how... 







*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 10, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> I am hoping to get an answer to this question without getting trolled. So, how does one join the mafia?

Click to collapse



The only way to join is by not posting in this thread for an entire year. Your time starts now.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> GTFO. That's how...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Since I specified I did not want to get trolled, I got trolled. I should have anticipated it!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> I am hoping to get an answer to this question without getting trolled. So, how does one join the mafia?

Click to collapse



''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> GTFO. That's how...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



This


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 10, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Since I specified I did not want to get trolled, I got trolled. I should have anticipated it!

Click to collapse



No trolling, that's the right answer. So technically, you got trolled by expecting to get trolled and not getting trolled. Either way you lose.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> GTFO. That's how...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








A noob asking another noob to vacate the premises...noobseption!!!11!!!11!!!


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> A noob asking another noob to vacate the premises...noobseption!!!11!!!11!!!

Click to collapse



I am the anti-n00b... Noob or no, I will knock the n00bs because I can. 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 10, 2012)

I tried to read everything since my last visit....  I gave up...


----------



## a.cid (Oct 10, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> A noob asking another noob to vacate the premises...noobseption!!!11!!!11!!!

Click to collapse



Pic saved for future trolling...

And so, sweet Revenge is mine!


"All I ever wanted, was to see everyone smile"


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I tried to read everything since my last visit....  I gave up...

Click to collapse



did you take a cursory look, or just looked and said naah?


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

I found my weapon of choice, to ward off the n00bs...






*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I found my weapon of choice, to ward off the n00bs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That reminds me of the twitching 'naner....thanks for making me haz a sad nao :crying:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

You figured the screenshot thing out yet Stark?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

Sammich time?!?!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sammich time?!?!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Indeed, I'm super hungry. I think I'll go for a California club, since I'm in San Francisco and all. Maybe a nice oat soda to wash 'er all down with... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You figured the screenshot thing out yet Stark?

Click to collapse



I know the ss thing... I was curious of what/where did you find it? (the subject matter.)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I know the ss thing... I was curious of what/where did you find it? (the subject matter.)

Click to collapse



Yeah that's what I meant xD
Go on desktop > find this thread > across to views and replies > clickeh clickeh on replies


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Indeed, I'm super hungry. I think I'll go for a California club, since I'm in San Francisco and all. Maybe a nice oat soda to wash 'er all down with...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



dude, once again, you're gonna be that guy that sits at a table by himself. In a room full of famished homeless folk:good:


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> dude, once again, you're gonna be that guy that sits at a table by himself. In a room full of famished homeless folk:good:

Click to collapse








*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Nice self photo Jackie. Did you take that with the fron or rear camera? It might explain some of the picillation.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 10, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> did you take a cursory look, or just looked and said naah?

Click to collapse



TL;DR...  nah...


----------



## huggs (Oct 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Are you trying to install Ubuntu via Wubi?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



No, it's been installed. I'm sure I can find Windows freeware to get into the root.disk, I just need to find out what is not pointing to the init location correctly, or why the init. is corrupted and how to correct it. I can't get into recovery either, it just goes to some basic ramfs shell that doesn't recognize normal terminal commands.

I've had this Wubuntu running for over a year, it's got tons of music and pics and data and everything, and it's 10.10, I don't wanna start fresh on 12.XX


----------



## Apex (Oct 10, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Nice self photo Jackie. Did you take that with the fron*T* or rear camera? It might explain some of the *pixilation*.

Click to collapse



FTFY

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## trell959 (Oct 10, 2012)

Guys. Please help us contact Samsung and make them release documentation. More info here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1929307


Please help out!!!


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2012)

TAGS
android>wm hus, apple, bacon > sausage meat, dan wears pink pyjamas, husam we will miss you , i_am_error = twitch, i_am_error=twitch, least significant thread, limo chicks r stoopid, mafia rulez.. again!, mtm is good looking, n00b haters!!!, official furries thread, orangeassassin, s&m fan club, sgs2 is bau5, spam mafia spam!!!!, this thread reeks o' pish, trm is mistress of ot, whiskey is gooood!, why do we have haters?, xdas nr.1 spam thread, xdas nr.2 spam thread, xdas nr.3 spam thread, y u be full of tags


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

I couldn't add any :thumbdown:


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

husam666 said:


> TAGS
> android>wm hus, apple, bacon > sausage meat, dan wears pink pyjamas, husam we will miss you , i_am_error = twitch, i_am_error=twitch, least significant thread, limo chicks r stoopid, mafia rulez.. again!, mtm is good looking, n00b haters!!!, official furries thread, orangeassassin, s&m fan club, sgs2 is bau5, spam mafia spam!!!!, this thread reeks o' pish, trm is mistress of ot, whiskey is gooood!, why do we have haters?, xdas nr.1 spam thread, xdas nr.2 spam thread, xdas nr.3 spam thread, y u be full of tags

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> I couldn't add any :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse









I had 2 now only 1


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> ---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know it is


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Guys. Please help us contact Samsung and make them release documentation. More info here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1929307
> 
> 
> Please help out!!!
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

Dead thread is dead.

Brace yourself a M_T_M post is coming saying something about we have lifes, you troll yadi yadi yada


----------



## trell959 (Oct 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Dead thread is dead.
> 
> Brace yourself a M_T_M post is coming saying something about we have lifes, you troll yadi yadi yada

Click to collapse



I lurk from time to time. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Dead thread is dead.
> 
> Brace yourself a M_T_M post is coming saying something about we have lifes, you troll yadi yadi yada

Click to collapse



We, pale face? 

Yes...I was right!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

And body want to play me in pool? 

Pool break pro lite is free.

I got the full one for a quarter during the recent sale. But its only 99cents. Its awesome.

Anybody?


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> And body want to play me in pool?

Click to collapse





Yes...I was right!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Yes...I was right!!!

Click to collapse



No...

Now u want to play some pool?


----------



## SeanHacker (Oct 10, 2012)

underwear???


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 10, 2012)

task650 said:


> underwear???

Click to collapse



Wurd :good:


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 10, 2012)

task650 said:


> underwear???

Click to collapse



What? Sorry, our noob severs are overflowing, please try again later. Or don't.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> What? Sorry, our noob severs are overflowing, please try again later.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------

Guys I'm tired of all the issues with Inverts, so I'll be building a simple inverted gapps based on the original JB gapps, with inverted apps in the flash...  very simple and straightforward...  flash like the regular gapps...  I'll post a link once Ive finished and tested it...  It's only for Mafia use, and whoever else I see fit...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> ---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------
> 
> Guys I'm tired of all the issues with Inverts, so I'll be building a simple inverted gapps based on the original JB gapps, with inverted apps in the flash...  very simple and straightforward...  flash like the regular gapps...  I'll post a link once Ive finished and tested it...  It's only for Mafia use, and whoever else I see fit...

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse



No words in the Meme?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

task650 said:


> underwear???

Click to collapse



Not sure if I should just call him a NOOB
OR
Say it in such a way that because he's new around here he'd expect me to troll him but I then don't troll him and actually welcome him with open arms. But then of course I'd only be joking but he wouldn't know that right away and by the time he found out itsatarp.jpg it would already be too late...
Maybe I'm being watched and he's going to see what I've written... Maybe I'll just post a random picture and hope for the best that it'll be good enough at least until I've thought about my plan of action...




''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## trell959 (Oct 10, 2012)

task650 said:


> underwear???

Click to collapse



This is the last place i'd expect to find you task.  Youre still a noob in the off topic forum 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 10, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> ---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------
> 
> Guys I'm tired of all the issues with Inverts, so I'll be building a simple inverted gapps based on the original JB gapps, with inverted apps in the flash...  very simple and straightforward...  flash like the regular gapps...  I'll post a link once Ive finished and tested it...  It's only for Mafia use, and whoever else I see fit...

Click to collapse



I can't wait... which device do you have?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Not sure if I should just call him a NOOB
> OR
> Say it in such a way that because he's new around here he'd expect me to troll him but I then don't troll him and actually welcome him with open arms. But then of course I'd only be joking but he wouldn't know that right away and by the time he found out itsatarp.jpg it would already be too late...
> Maybe I'm being watched and he's going to see what I've written... Maybe I'll just post a random picture and hope for the best that it'll be good enough at least until I've thought about my plan of action...
> ...

Click to collapse



I tiknh uoy borek ym riabn...

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> This is the last place i'd expect to find you task.  Youre still a noob in the off topic forum
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Damn you and your post editing prowess!


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

task650 said:


>

Click to collapse



FTFY

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> No words in the Meme?

Click to collapse



No too lazy


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> This is the last place i'd expect to find you task.  Youre still a noob in the off topic forum
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I asked him to drop in for a second...  take his mind off the real n00bs in his dev threads...


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 11, 2012)

And so the thread dies, as everyone waits with bated breath for post 46999.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I asked him to drop in for a second...  take his mind off the real n00bs in his dev threads...

Click to collapse



Why would you do such a thing? I've never heard of such things... I didn't know such things existed 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

---------- Post added at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------




prototype7 said:


> And so the thread dies, as everyone waits with bated breath for post 46999.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not like it matters now. I had it covered 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Why would you do such a thing? I've never heard of such things... I didn't know such things existed
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''
> ...

Click to collapse



I knew you would 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Oct 11, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I asked him to drop in for a second...  take his mind off the real n00bs in his dev threads...

Click to collapse



Ah.  I dont even think he remenbers me.  I met him in the i-777 forum. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I knew you would
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I didn't even notice it until after I posted and same what you had wrote.
I would've posted "Bazinga." otherwise 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I didn't even notice it until after I posted and same what you had wrote.
> I would've posted "Bazinga." otherwise
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



I only noticed when it was 46997 lol.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Why would you do such a thing? I've never heard of such things... I didn't know such things existed
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I only noticed when it was 46997 lol.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I knew it was getting close earlier on so I was ready for it. The thread then died and I totally forgot 

Notbad.jpg considering I've got all but 5/7 since I started here though 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

BNaughty said:


>

Click to collapse



''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

Off we go...
Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

well its time to help out some in the kitchen...  guess im out for a short while...


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> View attachment 1391714
> Off we go...
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Thanks for stealing this from me... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Thanks for stealing this from me...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



You drew that? 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> You drew that?
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Yes. And also drew up the Articles of Confederation... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yes. And also drew up the Articles of Confederation...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



pex, you ever been infractionized?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> pex, you ever been infractionized?

Click to collapse



He's too much of a "good boy" (as patronizing as possible) for that 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> pex, you ever been infractionized?

Click to collapse



I'm not sure what you're trying to get at. However, I have been fractionalized, if that helps. I once cut the tip of my finger off... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> He's too much of a "good boy" (as patronizing as possible) for that
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



speaking of which... who invited task in

---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> I'm not sure what you're trying to get at. However, I have been fractionalized, if that helps. I once cut the tip of my finger off...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



neva mind... you're good



KidCarter93 said:


> He's too much of a "good boy" (as patronizing as possible) for that

Click to collapse



haha good call


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> speaking of which... who invited task in
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



BNaughty was BeingNaughty and let him in 

I knew he'd be all good xD


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> speaking of which... who invited task in
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have infractions 

Do u ?


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> BNaughty was BeingNaughty and let him in

Click to collapse









KidCarter93 said:


> I knew he'd be all good xD

Click to collapse



we see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[





BeerChameleon said:


> Do u ?

Click to collapse



kid does.. if that's who you're asking


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I have infractions
> 
> Do u ?

Click to collapse



What would be considered "infractionary"? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> we see
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, 

Hey kid what are you infractions for?


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What would be considered "infractionary"?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



speeding ticket. beating up a kid , for lunch money (KC)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What would be considered "infractionary"?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Breaking xda rules 

A long time ago I got one for saying I got some games for free, didn't post a link or say where I got them, just got an infraction for saying I got them. Kinda stupid considering I didn't link it or anything.

Also got one for an inappropriate image and then got reversed cause M_T_M decided I deserved a warning. 

Both are expired and reversed but still on my record


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

My Infracts:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2012)

Here look at my infractions:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Here look at my infractions:

Click to collapse



It's all good buddy...  I got em too...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2012)

What in the world, MY picture shrunk 

XDA new feuture?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 11, 2012)

This is going to sound dumb as ****, but how do you see if you have infractions?

Cuz I've done some crazy **** and never once has one show up. Lolol


----------



## trell959 (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't even have one and I talked a lot of sh*t in my captivate days 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> This is going to sound dumb as ****, but how do you see if you have infractions?
> 
> Cuz I've done some crazy **** and never once has one show up. Lolol

Click to collapse



Theyd be in your control panel...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> It's all good buddy...  I got em too...

Click to collapse



Were u flaming some noobs?  LOL :laugh:


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What in the world, MY picture shrunk
> 
> XDA new feuture?

Click to collapse



dude you have a case of the dreaded shrinkage


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

Stop trying to get me beat up Stark 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> This is going to sound dumb as ****, but how do you see if you have infractions?
> 
> Cuz I've done some crazy **** and never once has one show up. Lolol

Click to collapse



see my screenshot 

Goto your profile (click your name) then see if you have an infractions tab :cyclops:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Were u flaming some noobs?  LOL :laugh:

Click to collapse



One was some guy flaming me about my wipe steps, so i told him so suck some giant donkey nutsack...  The other was in the sports thread, when the aggressive Canadian was arguing with Skinny...   I was very explicit with him...  won't repeat what I said...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I don't even have one and I talked a lot of sh*t in my captivate days
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I checked prior to rc-onization


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> One was some guy flaming me about my wipe steps, so i told him so suck some giant donkey nutsack...  The other was in the sports thread, when the aggressive Canadian was arguing with Skinny...   I was very explicit with him...  won't repeat what I said...

Click to collapse



BAHAHAH

LMFAO!! Totally worth the infraction


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> BAHAHAH
> 
> LMFAO!! Totally worth the infraction

Click to collapse



Yessir!!!  :good:


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Yessir!!!  :good:

Click to collapse



the infractionizer was also a nOOb mod... bn was made example of... For shame brian. for shame


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> the infractionizer was also a nOOb mod... bn was made example of... For shame brian. for shame

Click to collapse



I got it reversed...


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 11, 2012)

In my defense, I had no idea that the word c*nt was unacceptable in a pic, considering pretty much anything but the f bomb seemed to be allowed in there 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 11, 2012)

I only have one infraction, for offtopic posting.

Been banned twice tho 

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

I've been staying away from my device forum for a while, just popping in to reply to my guides, and a handful of others. That forum (Atrix 2) is stocked with n00btards, but patrolled by the mods pretty heavily. They just got the OTA to ICS, and everyone is losing their gottamned minds... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I've been staying away from my device forum for a while, just popping in to reply to my guides, and a handful of others. That forum (Atrix 2) is stocked with n00btards, but patrolled by the mods pretty heavily. They just got the OTA to ICS, and everyone is losing their gottamned minds...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



U got an S3 too right?  Check out Q/A section...  and General... and any other S3 forums LOL


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> U got an S3 too right?  Check out Q/A section...  and General... and any other S3 forums LOL

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's my primary. I love it too. Motorola has my Atrix 2 right now, after hooking it up to my car battery to fry the Motherboard, after a 2nd leak was found for ICS, and bricked after a test FXZ back to GB. They should be sending my warranty replacement in a couple of weeks... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## trell959 (Oct 11, 2012)

My girlfriend ask me if my Note was "Jail broken". I replied yes. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, it's my primary. I love it too. Motorola has my Atrix 2 right now, after hooking it up to my car battery to fry the Motherboard, after a 2nd leak was found for ICS, and bricked after a test FXZ back to GB. They should be sending my warranty replacement in a couple of weeks...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



I love my S3, just stay out of the forums...  I'll be helping out more in the dev threads but thats it...

---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> My girlfriend ask me if my Note was "Jail broken". I replied yes.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



LOL...  technically, it's the same thing, just different manufacturers...


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I love my S3, just stay out of the forums...  I'll be helping out more in the dev threads but thats it...

Click to collapse



I stay away, now that I'm happy with my setup... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> U got an S3 too right?  Check out Q/A section...  and General... and any other S3 forums LOL

Click to collapse


*NO*






haha jk


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I stay away, now that I'm happy with my setup...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



You primarily run CM10?  Tried AOKP or SlimBean?

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 PM ----------




TonyStark said:


> *NO*
> 
> haha jk

Click to collapse



LOL...  I see you've come to OT just like a lot of other S3 users tired of the forums...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I stay away, now that I'm happy with my setup...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



ahh so you're a romanagerfanboii:cyclops:


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 11, 2012)

Meh, I want to get a new phone soon, but the LG nexus is just looking less and less appealing. I don't really want an SIII and want to get something within the next month or two. I guess the LG nexus might not be too bad, and it is a nexus. The only things I really don't like about it are the nonremovable battery and the glass back. No sd card isn't so much of an issue as I'm doing fine with the 8gb I have now.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> You primarily run CM10?  Tried AOKP or SlimBean?

Click to collapse



When I get back in town I was thinking of trying other ROMs, I sort of have the flash fever. CM10 has been great, but after running the nightlies for a couple of months, I want to try others... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Meh, I want to get a new phone soon, but the LG nexus is just looking less and less appealing. I don't really want an SIII and want to get something within the next month or two. I guess the LG nexus might not be too bad, and it is a nexus. The only things I really don't like about it are the nonremovable battery and the glass back. No sd card isn't so much of an issue as I'm doing fine with the 8gb I have now.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm only planning on getting a new phone once the S2 becomes redundant, which won't happen for a long time yet 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> When I get back in town I was thinking of trying other ROMs, I sort of have the flash fever. CM10 has been great, but after running the nightlies for a couple of months, I want to try others...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



SlimBean or AOKP, KT747 JB AOSP Kernel...  can't go wrong with either of those setups...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> SlimBean or AOKP, KT747 JB AOSP Kernel...  can't go wrong with either of those setups...

Click to collapse



AOKP FTW!


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm only planning on getting a new phone once the S2 becomes redundant, which won't happen for a long time yet
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Well, the S2 isn't half bad still. This little thing is running a 1ghz single core cpu, 4 inch screen, no internal storage and 3g only. Stable and sturdy as hell though, never had any software problems I couldn't fix and I've dropped it so many times with no case and all I got is a few scratches and chips on the body of it.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> AOKP FTW!
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



And you went and n00b-ified the best AOKP dev there is....  sigh...  sigh....  one more....  sigh...

It's cool I understand...  We're here for you...  It'll be OK...  Pwomise...


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 11, 2012)

Look back a couple pages, I linked the ultimate ROM, combination of PA, AOKP and CM with all the features from all of them.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Well, the S2 isn't half bad still. This little thing is running a 1ghz single core cpu, 4 inch screen, no internal storage and 3g only. Stable and sturdy as hell though, never had any software problems I couldn't fix and I've dropped it so many times with no case and all I got is a few scratches and chips on the body of it.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lucky

Mine was thrown against a wall by a 2 yr old and It's pretty beat up lol

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Well, the S2 isn't half bad still. This little thing is running a 1ghz single core cpu, 4 inch screen, no internal storage and 3g only. Stable and sturdy as hell though, never had any software problems I couldn't fix and I've dropped it so many times with no case and all I got is a few scratches and chips on the body of it.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Exactly. The S2 is still one of the best phones out and even though it's been out for about a year and a half, it still out-performs the latest flagship phones.

As long as you've not really had problems, that's the main thing to be honest. It's all about experience over specs and always will be.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Look back a couple pages, I linked the ultimate ROM, combination of PA, AOKP and CM with all the features from all of them.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's for S2?


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 11, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> It's for S2?

Click to collapse



Nah, was Xperia something. I saw it in an article on the portal, might be easier to find it there.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> And you went and n00b-ified the best AOKP dev there is....  sigh...  sigh....  one more....  sigh...
> 
> It's cool I understand...  We're here for you...  It'll be OK...  Pwomise...

Click to collapse



Yeah, but he's still a noob as far as this thread is concerned. Same as you. Outside of this thread, I'd have the utmost respect just like I would with anyone, until they give me reason not to 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah, but he's still a noob as far as this thread is concerned. Same as you. Outside of this thread, I'd have the utmost respect just like I would with anyone, until they give me reason not to
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Iz a n00b?!?!?!  U see that join date?  Jul 07...  I was flashin roms on my Fuze while you were in diapers...  J/K...  LOL


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Iz a n00b?!?!?!  U see that join date?  Jul 07...  I was flashin roms on my Fuze while you were in diapers...  J/K...  LOL

Click to collapse



Haha! Probably not far wrong :what:


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm about to PM MikeChannon...   need some votes for changing my username...  It's gonna be GovernmentCheese or Quasimodem...


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah, but he's still a noob as far as this thread is concerned. Same as you. Outside of this thread, I'd have the utmost respect just like I would with anyone, until they give me reason not to
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Hey, I'm at 86 posts now in here... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Exactly. The S2 is still one of the best phones out and even though it's been out for about a year and a half, it still out-performs the latest flagship phones.
> 
> As long as you've not really had problems, that's the main thing to be honest. It's all about experience over specs and always will be.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, I know that, and I like it but the development isn't really that great right now. We still don't have official ICS or kernel source lol (not that that stops us from having perfectly stable ICS ) and JB is pretty buggy. I am thinking about going for the Galaxy Nexus again, specs are fairly good and it still has all the latest releases of ROMs. Money is a bit of an issue too, so that might be a good option. I just don't know how long it can keep up with the new quad cores and all coming out. Who knows, I might decide to try the LG Nexus, I guess we'll have to wait until the end of the month. Wow that was a long post, sorry 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 11, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I'm about to PM MikeChannon...   need some votes for changing my username...  It's gonna be GovernmentCheese or Quasimodem...

Click to collapse



Govcheese!

Btw, I have more posts than you... trollface.jpg

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I'm about to PM MikeChannon...   need some votes for changing my username...  It's gonna be GovernmentCheese or Quasimodem...

Click to collapse



Quasimodem is my vote... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 11, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Iz a n00b?!?!?!  U see that join date?  Jul 07...  I was flashin roms on my Fuze while you were in diapers...  J/K...  LOL

Click to collapse



That counts for nothing, I joined April this year and am less of a noob than you (and outside of the mafia, less of a noob than many people on xda  ) 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Govcheese!
> 
> Btw, I have more posts than you... trollface.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



I don't care... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 11, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I'm about to PM MikeChannon...   need some votes for changing my username...  It's gonna be GovernmentCheese or Quasimodem...

Click to collapse



Quasimodem for teh winz!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I'm about to PM MikeChannon...   need some votes for changing my username...  It's gonna be GovernmentCheese or Quasimodem...

Click to collapse



Quasimodem definitely 


Apex_Strider said:


> Hey, I'm at 86 posts now in here...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



This makes mine at 888 


prototype7 said:


> Oh, I know that, and I like it but the development isn't really that great right now. We still don't have official ICS or kernel source lol (not that that stops us from having perfectly stable ICS ) and JB is pretty buggy. I am thinking about going for the Galaxy Nexus again, specs are fairly good and it still has all the latest releases of ROMs. Money is a bit of an issue too, so that might be a good option. I just don't know how long it can keep up with the new quad cores and all coming out. Who knows, I might decide to try the LG Nexus, I guess we'll have to wait until the end of the month. Wow that was a long post, sorry
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'd suggest the GNex over the LG Nexus. I reckon the LNex??? isn't gonna be too good to be honest. And at least gnex is fairly cheap as of right now :thumbup:


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> That counts for nothing, I joined April this year and am less of a noob than you (and outside of the mafia, less of a noob than many people on xda  )
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol in the mafia I may be a noob, but...

Only noobs put 4 smilies in a row

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Govcheese!
> 
> Btw, I have more posts than you... trollface.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Just barely...  I didn't post until 2010...  So GovernmentCheese or Gov'tCheese or GovtCheese or Quasimodem...


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'd suggest the GNex over the LG Nexus. I reckon the LNex??? isn't gonna be too good to be honest. And at least gnex is fairly cheap as of right now :thumbup:
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



We'll see how the release plays out, then I'll decide. Would love other opinions too, watt I know you have the Gnex and have said you loved it, then you switched that around.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> That counts for nothing, I joined April this year and am less of a noob than you (and outside of the mafia, less of a noob than many people on xda  )
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes but I've hacked any and every phone possible and was a professional unlocker / software repair tech for 2 yrs...  top dat!!


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 11, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol in the mafia I may be a noob, but...
> 
> Only noobs put 4 smilies in a row
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Good thing I separated them with parentheses 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Govcheese!
> 
> Btw, I have more posts than you... trollface.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



And I've got a cup of coffee in my hand.
Oh, my mistake. I thought we were just stating things that weren't important.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol in the mafia I may be a noob, but...
> 
> Only noobs put 4 smilies in a row
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



You're n00biness is still preceding your post content. That's (1) eek, (1) silly, (1) rolleyes, (1) cool... 



*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks the overwhelming vote is for Quasimodem...  so that it will be...  Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You're n00biness is still preceding your post content. That's (1) eek, (1) silly, (1) rolleyes, (1) cool...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Noob, there was no silly, that was stick out tongue. This is silly: :silly:

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Noob, there was no silly, that was stick out tongue. This is silly: :silly:
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't care about this either... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2012)

Bad news guys  
My poor dog got bit by a snake  I am at the vet hospital now 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Bad news guys
> My poor dog got bit by a snake  I am at the vet hospital now
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Damn dude, I'm sorry to hear that. Hope he is alright... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Damn dude, I'm sorry to hear that. Hope he is alright...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Me too , he is getting pain meds and I am waiting to see about the bite, whether wet or dry 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Oct 11, 2012)

Tell galaxy we all pulling for him

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Tell galaxy we all pulling for him
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



shadow 

Also anti venom is 800 bucks  plus 300 in checking his blood clot time 

My birthday and Christmas present to make sure he is OK 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Tell galaxy we all pulling for him
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse





BeerChameleon said:


> shadow

Click to collapse









Sorry, just trying to lighten up the mood... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Bad news guys
> My poor dog got bit by a snake  I am at the vet hospital now
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Oh I'm so sorry to hear that!  hope he gets better!! My cat died last Friday so I that kind of similar feeling... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Oct 11, 2012)

So who's dog is galaxy?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 11, 2012)

Quick! Everybody Google Image search for "Completely wrong".


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Quick! Everybody Google Image search for "Completely wrong".

Click to collapse



Effort...


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Quick! Everybody Google Image search for "Completely wrong".

Click to collapse








*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 11, 2012)

The_amount_of_laziness_is_too_damn_high.jpg


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> The_amount_of_laziness_is_too_damn_high.jpg

Click to collapse








*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> The_amount_of_laziness_is_too_damn_high.jpg

Click to collapse



That first pic could quite easily become a meme. I'll leave that to anyone who bothers to Google it though 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 11, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Quick! Everybody Google Image search for "Completely wrong".

Click to collapse



I googled it! Now what happens!?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> I googled it! Now what happens!?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You become a noob.... Too late!


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hope ur dog pulls through...


----------



## boborone (Oct 11, 2012)

Those first 12 pics are from your G+ circles. I won't get the same results. Notice after the pics from your circles are all normal pics unrelated to politics. Am I the only one who knows how to use Google? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That first pic could quite easily become a meme. I'll leave that to anyone who bothers to Google it though
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

SlimBean 2.6






Needs a little more tweaking...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm going back to AOSP for a bit. Just flashed the latest Paranoid update so hopefully it'll be better than before xD


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm going back to AOSP for a bit. Just flashed the latest Paranoid update so hopefully it'll be better than before xD

Click to collapse



Why people leave AOSP I have no clue...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Why people leave AOSP I have no clue...

Click to collapse



I just generally prefer AOKP to be honest, but I'll give PA another shot for a couple days I guess.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I just generally prefer AOKP to be honest, but I'll give PA another shot for a couple days I guess.

Click to collapse



I prefer AOKP as well...  but SlimBean is very nice...  available for your phone?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I prefer AOKP as well...  but SlimBean is very nice...  available for your phone?

Click to collapse



Yeah. I was running it ages ago but it was having too many problems at the time, so I switched to ResurrectionRemix. I may give SlimBean another shot at some point though.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah. I was running it ages ago but it was having too many problems at the time, so I switched to ResurrectionRemix. I may give SlimBean another shot at some point though.

Click to collapse



2.6 is very solid...  use the inverts from here...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2012)

Poor shadow he had to get the anti venom otherwise he could of died  he is home now going to try feeding him tomorrow cause he is not feeling good 





His left cheek is all swollen  

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

Damn, this is awful. But, I'm glad he's doing well. What kind of snake bit him, and we're you able to kill the snake? I think some reprocussions need to be dealt to that serpent if not...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Damn, this is awful. But, I'm glad he's doing well. What kind of snake bit him, and we're you able to kill the snake? I think some reprocussions need to be dealt to that serpent if not...

Click to collapse



Probably a rattle it was kinda dark and happened so fast the little ****er almost got me to  and my dog took it for me, he is a trooper, he is just not feeling well or he is ****ed up on pain meds and doesn't want to eat. 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Probably a rattle it was kinda dark and happened so fast the little ****er almost got me to  and my dog took it for me, he is a trooper, he is just not feeling well or he is ****ed up on pain meds and doesn't want to eat.
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Glad its all gonna work out man...  coulda been a lot worse...


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Glad its all gonna work out man...  coulda been a lot worse...

Click to collapse



Indeed, happy ending to an otherwise terrible nightmare...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Indeed, happy ending to an otherwise terrible nightmare...

Click to collapse



Ya my mom was not happy with bill 
Plus got scolded by the gf saying I can't big anything anymore and told me how lucky I was to have my mom. 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 PM ----------

Rough night this is helping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------

Rough night this is helping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

Phuck it...  It's not your fault...  and drink up...  relax...  anything good in that bottle?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Phuck it...  It's not your fault...  and drink up...  relax...  anything good in that bottle?

Click to collapse



One of my favorite porters, tonight is going to be a long night I am just going to be watching my dog for awhile. Tomorrow at work is going to suck..

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> One of my favorite porters, tonight is going to be a long night I am just going to be watching my dog for awhile. Tomorrow at work is going to suck..
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



When I can drink again I'll try it...  you'll make it man...  and so will your dog...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> When I can drink again I'll try it...  you'll make it man...  and so will your dog...

Click to collapse



thanks for the kind words  me and shadow appreciate it 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Oct 11, 2012)

Good to hear David. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Good to hear David.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ya I just want to go snake hunting now 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 PM ----------

Watching brickleberry 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya I just want to go snake hunting now
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome show!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Awesome show!

Click to collapse



Ya it is pretty funny! 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added 11th October 2012 at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was 10th October 2012 at 11:29 PM ----------

Yay he is eating something!! 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Oct 11, 2012)

BD sent you a pm

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## a.cid (Oct 11, 2012)

Dex, you have a title fail...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Dex, you have a title fail...
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Good morning- bobo>a.cid>Dex

BC I really hope shadow is doing well today:fingers-crossed:




I have sunshine for the first time in weeks:laugh:


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Dex, you have a title fail...
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Shows pretty good here a.cid ..
Afternoon everybody 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## a.cid (Oct 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Shows pretty good here a.cid ..
> Afternoon everybody
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



9.000 = 9
9,000 = 9000 or 9k




"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I asked him to drop in for a second...  take his mind off the real n00bs in his dev threads...

Click to collapse



Don't do that.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't do that.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Better late than never


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Better late than never

Click to collapse



I had to dispatch last night. Whaddya want from me. I STILL haven't slept yet and I have to be in Dover in two hours. Sigh.
Morning.
(Yes, according to Snowflake ifs morning. Get with the program, son.)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Better late than never

Click to collapse



+1 kc and I were on it yesterday BD... we covered you bestest we could

We didn't have snowflake so nobody took us serious


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> +1 kc and I were on it yesterday BD... we covered you bestest we could
> 
> We didn't have snowflake so nobody took us serious

Click to collapse



I'm not a fan of Task's attitude. He is a brilliant dev and I think he gets away with treating people badly in his threads because of it.
I DO understand the frustration of people asking the same stupid question over and over again and the annoyance at being asked for ETAs. I really do. I don't even develop and I've sat at My pc a thousand times wanting to scream "just read the thread you dumba$$!!" 
However, that being said, I think he's just mean sometimes because he can be and I don't want him here. Period
(Unless of course, he loses the attitude. Then he is more than welcome AFAIC)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I had to dispatch last night. Whaddya want from me. I STILL haven't slept yet and I have to be in Dover in two hours. Sigh.
> Morning.
> (Yes, according to Snowflake ifs morning. Get with the program, son.)
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I guess I'll let you off then. Only this once though 


TonyStark said:


> +1 kc and I were on it yesterday BD... we covered you bestest we could
> 
> We didn't have snowflake so nobody took us serious

Click to collapse



Well, I did...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

Also, haz a thanks both of you for defending teh thread. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm not a fan of Task's attitude. He is a brilliant dev and I think he gets away with treating people badly in his threads because of it.
> I DO understand the frustration of people asking the same stupid question over and over again and the annoyance at being asked for ETAs. I really do. I don't even develop and I've sat at My pc a thousand times wanting to scream "just read the thread you dumba$$!!"
> However, that being said I think he's just mean sometimes because he can be and I don't want him here. Period
> (Unless of course, he loses the attitude. Then he is more than welcome AFAIC)
> ...

Click to collapse



Hacre's the same IMO. He's a great dev but his attitude stinks aswell.


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

G'morning BD, KC, Stark, Quasi (love the new name), BC, et. al... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ermahgerd! Herro thur Aperx


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hacre's the same IMO. He's a great dev but his attitude stinks aswell.

Click to collapse



I'm sure he is. I just don't know him. I've owned several devices that Task has dev'ed for. I don't think anyone should act like that. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm not a fan of Task's attitude. He is a brilliant dev and I think he gets away with treating people badly in his threads because of it.
> I DO understand the frustration of people asking the same stupid question over and over again and the annoyance at being asked for ETAs. I really do. I don't even develop and I've sat at My pc a thousand times wanting to scream "just read the thread you dumba$$!!"
> However, that being said, I think he's just mean sometimes because he can be and I don't want him here. Period
> (Unless of course, he loses the attitude. Then he is more than welcome AFAIC)

Click to collapse



A+ sister. You have it right. While I have used his rom's for a very long time, it is very unfortunate how he berates people. He has changed much over the past few months (it took a temporary Mod status removal) but he still has a way to go. There is hope, as there is for anybody:good:



KidCarter93 said:


> I guess I'll let you off then. Only this once though
> 
> Well, I did...

Click to collapse



I still still have no mafia mojo, so I can see where BD would let you birdysit for Snowflake... but maybe someday.

I love birds, I flip them all the time:laugh::laugh:



Babydoll25 said:


> Also, haz a thanks both of you for defending teh thread.

Click to collapse



:highfive:





Apex_Strider said:


> G'morning BD, KC, Stark, Quasi (love the new name), BC, et. al...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



morning kiddo


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

Morning Apex.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 10:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 AM ----------




TonyStark said:


> A+ sister. You have it right. While I have used his rom's for a very long time, it is very unfortunate how he berates people. He has changed much over the past few months (it took a temporary Mod status removal) but he still has a way to go. There is hope, as there is for anybody:good:
> 
> I still still have no mafia mojo, so I can see where BD would let you birdysit for Snowflake... but maybe someday.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't birdysit Snowflake. She n00bsits YOU (and anyone else she deems a n00b. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 11, 2012)

Sounds like you guys coulve benefited from my presence last night 
But even I need a night off sometimes.

Morning everyone.


Sent from your mom.


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You don't birdysit Snowflake. She n00bsits YOU (and anyone else she deems a n00b.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Snowflake makes/breaks all the rules... 







Edit: I know that's not Snowflake, point still remains however... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning Apex.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sounds like you guys coulve benefited from my presence last night
> But even I need a night off sometimes.
> 
> Morning everyone.
> ...

Click to collapse



You weren't needed :what:
Hey 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sounds like you guys coulve benefited from my presence last night
> But even I need a night off sometimes.
> 
> Morning everyone.
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning SD







Apex_Strider said:


> Snowflake makes/breaks all the rules...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is Snowflake's prerogative. 
Problem? 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You weren't needed :what:
> Hey
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Pfft...wow...that's the mafia spirit.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You weren't needed :what:
> Hey
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



We can always benefit from SD's (and any other member's) presence.  

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Pfft...wow...that's the mafia spirit.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



That's why I put :what:. That way, if someone had been thinking you weren't needed, that would've been my facial expression.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That's why I put :what:. That way, if someone had been thinking you weren't needed, that would've been my facial expression.
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Good save.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You weren't needed :what:
> Hey
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Hmmm however birdy sit on snow... damn that Confucius


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 11, 2012)

Anyway...off to work...I'll be around sporadically today.

Til then...

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Good save.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse





''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## boborone (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey guys. 

BD you get my pm?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> BD you get my pm?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Good momo, bobo... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

I'll be back in a bit. Bonjour!


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'll be back in a bit. Bonjour!
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



morning Bobo


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> BD you get my pm?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not yet.
Brb

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> morning Bobo

Click to collapse



Bad quote is bad.
Aaaaaaaaand... I'm gone!


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 11, 2012)

So with my hectic life I've been unable to post here as much as I would like, however, given the massive level of noob infestation I feel it necessary to speak.

What the **** is going on here? A lot of noobtards are just popping in, ****ting everywhere, and thinking they can do whatever they like. The law needs to be laid down.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

Okay I'm not leaving yet. Things just got interesting...


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

Bobo: answered



Morning Jase

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> What the **** is going on here? A lot of noobtards are just popping in, ****ting everywhere, and thinking they can do whatever they like. The law needs to be laid down.

Click to collapse



No kidding... right!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So with my hectic life I've been unable to post here as much as I would like, however, given the massive level of noob infestation I feel it necessary to speak.
> 
> What the **** is going on here? A lot of noobtards are just popping in, ****ting everywhere, and thinking they can do whatever they like. The law needs to be laid down.

Click to collapse



Welp, appearantly I need to get people to like me to join, to do that I need to post, sooooo.

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

It got boring again.
I'm out!

EDIT - 





Mephikun said:


> Welp, appearantly I need to get people to like me to join, to do that I need to post, sooooo.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



You're doing it wrong. Post around OT. Let people notice you and gain slight respect. Gain more respect. Try again. ???? Profit!

I'll reply to everyone later 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Wow I saw that in a Japanese version of Mutual Of Omahas Wild Kingdom (with subtitles, back in the 70's):highfive:


----------



## boborone (Oct 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So with my hectic life I've been unable to post here as much as I would like, however, given the massive level of noob infestation I feel it necessary to speak.
> 
> What the **** is going on here? A lot of noobtards are just popping in, ****ting everywhere, and thinking they can do whatever they like. The law needs to be laid down.

Click to collapse



I missed you jase.....






.......so homo........







Let's do this. But I'll be back in about an hour.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2012)

Shadow's swelling has gone down and he ate some food with his medicine and is acting much happier today, I am going to take him in for another blood test to make sure his blood clot levels are OK 





Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It got boring again.
> I'm out!
> 
> EDIT -
> ...

Click to collapse



Or just be like me and join within a week of posting in this thread.  On second thought, no, don't do that.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

Sigh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Shadow's swelling has gone down and he ate some food with his medicine and is acting much happier today, I am going to take him in for another blood test to make sure his blood clot levels are OK
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good stuff bro. That's a huge relief

Sent from my SGH-I747 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

a.cid said:


> 9.000 = 9
> 9,000 = 9000 or 9k
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ehm , no. It's the opposite

It's actually a matter of convention , but usually it's like that 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Ehm , no. It's the opposite
> 
> It's actually a matter of convention , but usually it's like that
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse





Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Ehm , no. It's the opposite
> 
> It's actually a matter of convention , but usually it's like that
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Dex. He's right. You unfortunately are wrong on this one. It IS 9,000 not 9.000

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Dex. He's right. You unfortunately are wrong on this one. It IS 9,000 not 9.000
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Maybe it is in the US..... 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Maybe it is in the US.....and worldwide
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



fo real, it is


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhnUgAaea4M&feature=youtube_gdata_player

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> fo real, it is

Click to collapse



Lulz. It's a matter of convention.  You upside down people use it like 9,000.00
We use it like 9.000,00


Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Lulz. It's a matter of convention.  You upside down people use it like 9,000.00
> We use it like 9.000,00
> 
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Gaaaaaaay

Lol. Most of us are in the US 

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Gaaaaaaay
> 
> Lol. Most of us are in the US
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



You don't know that... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Maybe it is in the US.....
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



It's more than the US. a.cid is in India AFAIK.
 Sorry Dex. It's okay, we all make mistakes, even the Don. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

Why am I awake at 10:something in the morning?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Gaaaaaaay
> 
> Lol. Most of us are in the US
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Wrong. There are people from all over here. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 11:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 AM ----------

Dex, just take out the decimal point (or period, or whatever) and leave it like "9000!!!!!1!!1" that's how it usually is in that meme anyway. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 11, 2012)

True true, but it seems the majority of us here (in this thread) are in the US. At least the more active ones 

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## a.cid (Oct 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's more than the US. a.cid is in India AFAIK.
> Sorry Dex. It's okay, we all make mistakes, even the Don.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse




:good: I'm remembered around here!
Progress has been made 






dexter93 said:


> Lulz. It's a matter of convention.  You upside down people use it like 9,000.00
> We use it like 9.000,00
> 
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



The number of zeroes to the right of the decimal don't matter, unless succeeded by a natural number in the decimal place...
Believe me, we invented zero and the decimal ;p

It was someone else who pointed it out...
I had noticed it, but I thought I got my meme wrong...

@all - What with all the people saying brb...?


On that note, catch ya later... 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Agreed... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Lolololol.

I remember those creepy mofos haha

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

---------- Post added at 11:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Agreed...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



I love that pin 

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

He haz a helmet! 





Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He haz a helmet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice^^


----------



## boborone (Oct 11, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Gaaaaaaay
> 
> Lol. Most of us are in the US
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Yeah that's going to get you far in here. Keep at it. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

Now Snowflake wants a helmet. 
Silly, silly bird. I am surrounded by silly birds. :what:
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

Heard they might be paroling me early...  trying not to get my hopes up, but holy crap freedom would be nice...


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Heard they might be paroling me early...  trying not to get my hopes up, but holy crap freedom would be nice...

Click to collapse



Duder, that would be amazing! Hope that works out for you brotha, you're a good dude... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Heard they might be paroling me early...  trying not to get my hopes up, but holy crap freedom would be nice...

Click to collapse



Yay?!!? Or is it too early for that?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Heard they might be paroling me early...  trying not to get my hopes up, but holy crap freedom would be nice...

Click to collapse



I'm not under house arrest... and I still don't go anywhere


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I'm not under house arrest... and I still don't go anywhere

Click to collapse



Aaaand, we thank you for that... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I'm not under house arrest... and I still don't go anywhere

Click to collapse



I go places..  but only because I'm forced too. If I could I'd stay home all day with a beer (or ten) and sit or on my deck with the flock. (Or at least half a flock) 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Duder, that would be amazing! Hope that works out for you brotha, you're a good dude...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse





Babydoll25 said:


> Yay?!!? Or is it too early for that?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



There's really no time frame to keep in mind...  but people with sentences this long usually get paroled...  I kinda figured since I cause minimal problems and they get their money on time, they would keep me the full 2 years...  but now I'm hearing differently...  once I've hit 50% of my time (Jan), I'll be issued a parole date...  Just knowing I may not have to do all 2 years is pretty good news to me, I need to get back to work...  Finding a job isn't hard for me...  It's just all these restrictions that kill it for me...  Xerox called me yesterday and asked me to apply for call center supervisor, and asked me do I know anyone else who would qualify or can be an agent...  Funny thing about that job is it's in the same building as Comcast...  I'll get to troll the @$$holes who ripped my soul from me...  I applied for the supervisor job, but I guess applying for agent wouldnt hurt either...

---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------




TonyStark said:


> I'm not under house arrest... and I still don't go anywhere

Click to collapse



I'm more of a house person also, but strap something on my ankle and make me out to be the devil on earth really p!sses me off...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> There's really no time frame to keep in mind...  but people with sentences this long usually get paroled...  I kinda figured since I cause minimal problems and they get their money on time, they would keep me the full 2 years...  but now I'm hearing differently...  once I've hit 50% of my time (Jan), I'll be issued a parole date...  Just knowing I may not have to do all 2 years is pretty good news to me, I need to get back to work...  Finding a job isn't hard for me...  It's just all these restrictions that kill it for me...  Xerox called me yesterday and asked me to apply for call center supervisor, and asked me do I know anyone else who would qualify or can be an agent...  Funny thing about that job is it's in the same building as Comcast...  I'll get to troll the @$$holes who ripped my soul from me...  I applied for the supervisor job, but I guess applying for agent wouldnt hurt either...

Click to collapse



From a management standpoint, I say apply for every position you can. You can always show them you work like a bau5 and get a promotion down the line. 
I will keep my fingers crossed and wish that you get early parole. So will Snowflake and Moon-Doggie. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 11, 2012)

So on Tuesday, I went to my new job as I have been for the past week. It deals with medical supplies for Medicare and Medicaid recipients. As such, confidential information is involved.

The topic of how woefully unprotected their network is from intrusion is brought up, and I make a point of saying that security is key to protecting people's personal info. It gets misconstrued as my saying I'm going to do something heinous.

I get brought into an office and ambushed by both training managers, a supervisor, and the head of IT. After being grilled with questions by people who have less knowledge than a sack of ****, I proceeded to ask if I was being fired. After receiving a less than straightforward answer, I proceeded to school the head of IT on how shoddy his and his staff's skills were, and explained in detail how easily a script kiddy with half a brain could annihilate the entire company, much less someone like me who could build the scripts for said kiddy.

After several moments of the deer in headlights look from everyone in the room, they politely asked me to leave, and not return.

Now /me is looking for a new job, hopefully one not run by idiots.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So on Tuesday, I went to my new job as I have been for the past week. It deals with medical supplies for Medicare and Medicaid recipients. As such, confidential information is involved.
> 
> The topic of how woefully unprotected their network is from intrusion is brought up, and I make a point of saying that security is key to protecting people's personal info. It gets misconstrued as my saying I'm going to do something heinous.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn dude...  that sucks man...  at least you got to tell them they eat and talk sh!t daily...


----------



## boborone (Oct 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Heard they might be paroling me early...  trying not to get my hopes up, but holy crap freedom would be nice...

Click to collapse



Dude I just realized who you are. .........name change 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude I just realized who you are. .........name change
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse









I'm still getting used to it myself...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

TonyStark said:


>

Click to collapse



BNaughty was an old nickname...  Haven't been called that in a long time...  It had it's run...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude I just realized who you are. .........name change
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Name changes. They happen and you're (we're?) All like WTF? Who the heck......?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Damn dude...  that sucks man...  at least you got to tell them they eat and talk sh!t daily...

Click to collapse



I find that part to be imperative when being fired. I mean, if you're losing your job, you've got nothing else to lose by making your superiors know how you feel about them. In 2007 I was informed the owner of the company I was working for that I was being 'removed' from my management position and placed back "in the field". He had the balls to sit there and tell me that it wasn't a 'demotion' and I wasn't getting a pay cut because I was "offered" all the overtime I could get. So, I spent 10 minutes in his office (with the door closed) cussing him up and down, to which the entire office heard me, as well as a few people downstairs. Felt great... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm more of a house person also, but strap something on my ankle and make me out to be the devil on earth really p!sses me off...

Click to collapse



she knows what ya mean...


----------



## boborone (Oct 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> BNaughty was an old nickname...  Haven't been called that in a long time...  It had it's run...

Click to collapse



I was never called boborone. Dad called me Bob and it morphed from there. Haven't talked to him in over 10 yrs. Eh, sht happens. 







jaseglenn4 said:


> So on Tuesday, I went to my new job as I have been for the past week. It deals with medical supplies for Medicare and Medicaid recipients. As such, confidential information is involved.
> 
> The topic of how woefully unprotected their network is from intrusion is brought up, and I make a point of saying that security is key to protecting people's personal info. It gets misconstrued as my saying I'm going to do something heinous.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




That sucks jase. Sorry to hear man. But welcome back.






Babydoll25 said:


> Name changes. They happen and you're (we're?) All like WTF? Who the heck......?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I know, I've been wanting to tell him gtfo.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> I know, I've been wanting to tell him gtfo.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm gonna let people figure it out...  just post away like nothing lol


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm gonna let people figure it out...  just post away like nothing lol

Click to collapse



I figured it out cuz you talked about a name change in the confessions thread (I think it was that thread, at least)...and yes, I lurk in the confessions thread. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Oct 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm gonna let people figure it out...  just post away like nothing lol

Click to collapse



:beer:

All I sees is a new(b) name. Gtfo dip****. This be mafioso group. No need for new talent at the moment.

Seriously, who is tony stark? Who let him in? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm gonna let people figure it out...  just post away like nothing lol

Click to collapse



I figured it out when you asked us to choose last night and then followed up saying you'd requested the change xD


----------



## boborone (Oct 11, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> That's bad karma man. You're the adult in your relationship (or in years to come will be)... So settle this thing

Click to collapse



Wtf you talking about? This ain't confession thread. Gtfo. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------

So why choose quassimodem? What's that mean to you bud?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> :beer:
> 
> All I sees is a new(b) name. Gtfo dip****. This be mafioso group. No need for new talent at the moment.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He posted a lot in the confessions thread. He is one of the "probationary"members




On another note. Sorry about your job Jase.
While I know you have good intentions, sometimes workman dealing with stupid people, you have to dumb it down for them. Or just keep your mouth shut....that being said, I'm glad you got to say what you thought and good luck with the next job (I'm sure you'll find one quickly)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Wtf you talking about? This ain't confession thread. Gtfo.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What happened to you? You fall outta bed and bump your head??


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> So why choose quassimodem? What's that mean to you bud?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sounded catchy...  It was either this or GovernmentCheese


----------



## boborone (Oct 11, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> What happened to you? You fall outta bed and bump your head??

Click to collapse



Just don't need to be told I got bad karma cause I'm not an adult with my dad and mine relationship by someone idk and who isn't a member in here. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Sounded catchy...  It was either this or GovernmentCheese

Click to collapse



I think governmentcheese is lost on the young croud.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Just don't need to be told I got bad karma cause I'm not an adult with my dad and mine relationship by someone idk and who isn't a member in here.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ok. Bobo: We've let a lot of "probationary" members here lately because the OG members aren't posting anymore (for whatever reason, I did this myself for awhile). I think he was trying to be helpful and respond like in the confessions thread.



Tony: this isn't the confessions thread. Sometimes people post stuff. It doesn't always require a response.
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

I want to get sh!tfaced...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I want to get sh!tfaced...

Click to collapse



I'm DEFINITELY getting drunk as soon as I come back from Dover (my company's third location). 
So.... +1,000,000,000 to that idea

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Oct 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. Bobo: We've let a lot of "probationary" members here lately because the OG members aren't posting anymore (for whatever reason, I did this myself for awhile). I think he was trying to be helpful and respond like in the confessions thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes ma'am. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yes ma'am.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



On another note:
Vodka or Rum.
(Vodka is a bad idea when it concerns Sparky....but I'm in the mood for it.)
(Also: I hate Dover. I really do....just thought I'd say that....)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Oct 11, 2012)

That is all

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> On another note:
> Vodka or Rum.
> (Vodka is a bad idea when it concerns Sparky....but I'm in the mood for it.)
> (Also: I hate Dover. I really do....just thought I'd say that....)
> ...

Click to collapse



Ever mixed up Vodka and Capri Sun lemonade?  Very tasty...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Just don't need to be told I got bad karma cause I'm not an adult with my dad and mine relationship by someone idk and who isn't a member in here.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



nuff said, my apologies. Post post 47215 changed


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Ever mixed up Vodka and Capri Sun lemonade?  Very tasty...

Click to collapse



Yes. I also like vodka and cranberry. Not very original, I know....but some things are a classic for a reason.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 PM ----------




boborone said:


> Just don't need to be told I got bad karma cause I'm not an adult with my dad and mine relationship by someone idk and who isn't a member in here.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Especially since there are no more cheese lines around here. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 PM ----------




boborone said:


> View attachment 1393653
> 
> That is all
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I love mai (cop) car!
Police interceptor ftw!

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. I also like vodka and cranberry. Not very original, I know....but some things are a classic for a reason.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Lunch breaks at comcast was spent drinking Ciroc and Red Bull...  we'd mix it up in a cup from the gas station...  even bring them back in to our desk...  Lunch was at 8:45 to 9:45pm so from then until midnight when I got off, I was always nice and buzzed messing around with the customers...  My favorite was asking them, "Are you sure you didn't break it somehow?"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Lunch breaks at comcast was spent drinking Ciroc and Red Bull...  we'd mix it up in a cup from the gas station...  even bring them back in to our desk...  Lunch was at 8:45 to 9:45pm so from then until midnight when I got off, I was always nice and buzzed messing around with the customers...  My favorite was asking them, "Are you sure you didn't break it somehow?"

Click to collapse



Ha ha. 
I would've reached through the phone and given you a brick to the head of you had tried that crap with me. CSRs (tech support, whatever) HATE me. I've already done all your troubleshooting for you and I'm calling cuz it needs to be fixed on your end. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> On another note:
> Vodka or Rum.
> (Vodka is a bad idea when it concerns Sparky....but I'm in the mood for it.)
> (Also: I hate Dover. I really do....just thought I'd say that....)
> ...

Click to collapse



sadly no more... after my beer fiasco the other day, I can no longer drink. New kedney and all, don't ya know


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> sadly no more... after my beer fiasco the other day, I can no longer drink. New kedney and all, don't ya know

Click to collapse



Well a new kidney is better than no kidney. Take care of yourself. 
I on the other hand am destined for some serious drinking later.
(My job is making me nuts!  )
I used to drink like twice a year.....

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Oct 11, 2012)

I'd go rum BD. But that's me. I can't do vodka after my best man's 300 lb sister started looking good to me one night. Bad stuff.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'd go rum BD. But that's me. I can't do vodka after my best man's 300 lb sister started looking good to me one night. Bad stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah...Sparky can't drink vodka. It makes him crazy....like get banned from the Elks club crazy. 
It's why I usually don't drink it.
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'd go rum BD. But that's me. I can't do vodka after my best man's 300 lb sister started looking good to me one night. Bad stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse








*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## boborone (Oct 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah...Sparky can't drink vodka. It makes him crazy....like get banned from the Elks club crazy.
> It's why I usually don't drink it.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I just loose all inhibitions. Not like I'm shy to begin with, but that stuff completely bypasses the thought to action filter and anything goes. Fight, sex, attitude, public nudity, whatever. I know that sounds like normal me, but it gets worse on that stuff.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Bigger

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Bigger
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse








??? ??? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> I just loose all inhibitions. Not like I'm shy to begin with, but that stuff completely bypasses the thought to action filter and anything goes. Fight, sex, attitude, public nudity, whatever. I know that sounds like normal me, but it gets worse on that stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sparky just gets nasty. I don't know how else to explain it. There are a lot of people in his family (he has eight brothers and sisters) and one of his nephews is like a NJ Bada$$. Anyway, most of the time Sparky is considered the logical, honest, good guy out of all of them (he still has a rep as a good fighter, just doesn't fight until there's a reason too)...except when he drinks vodka. He's cleared out entire bars on vodka. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Oct 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky just gets nasty. I don't know how else to explain it. There are a lot of people in his family (he has eight brothers and sisters) and one of his nephews is like a NJ Bada$$. Anyway, most of the time Sparky is considered the logical, honest, good guy out of all of them (he still has a rep as a good fighter, just doesn't fight until there's a reason too)...except when he drinks vodka. He's cleared out entire bars on vodka.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Nice. I like that man the more I hear about him.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> ??? ???
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



A lil smaller gut, but yeah, that's about right.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2012)

Well at work, shadow got his blood clot level test And they reduced in half! They were off the charts and now they are normal. I gave him food and his pain meds before I left for work, in a couple hours my gf will be home to watch him and comfort him. I think he might sleep awhile tho via pain meds

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> ]A lil smaller gut, but yeah, that's about right.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Duder, please stay away from the vodka. 

For the love of all things holy. 

Forever... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## boborone (Oct 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well at work, shadow got his blood clot level test And they reduced in half! They were off the charts and now they are normal. I gave him food and his pain meds before I left for work, in a couple hours my gf will be home to watch him and comfort him. I think he might sleep awhile tho via pain meds
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Good dog deserves a steak dinner for saving you from the bite. Also his bills are a ton cheaper than yours would have been. Double good deed. Tell him we all said thanks. Can't loose ma craft beer buddy.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)

My favorite elixir, for years











Not trying to change the subject, or anything


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nice. I like that man the more I hear about him.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He's a good guy. Doesn't "get" tech stuff too much, although he is a bit of an audiophile...He drinks, smokes and, listens to rock and roll.... I think you guys would get along well. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Good dog deserves a steak dinner for saving you from the bite. Also his bills are a ton cheaper than yours would have been. Double good deed. Tell him we all said thanks. Can't loose ma craft beer buddy.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yep he is a champ! Showing that POS snake who's boss trying to eat it and saved me from the bite. And you are right about the bills, I just wish my gf would get off my back about money! 

Bobo u goto total wine yet?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Oct 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yep he is a champ! Showing that POS snake who's boss trying to eat it and saved me from the bite. And you are right about the bills, I just wish my gf would get off my back about money!
> 
> Bobo u goto total wine yet?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



No not yet. Money still pretty tight. But hell you bet I'm gonna make a couple of my own 6 packs when I do.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> No not yet. Money still pretty tight. But hell you bet I'm gonna make a couple of my own 6 packs when I do.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The 2 things I don't like about make your own 6 pack at total wine is:
1. They aren't refrigerated (meaning you have to wait til they are cold enough or have a frosty might handy.
2. Individually priced makes it up to 12 bucks for a 6

Too bad you don't have a Plaza Liquors (local liquor store) with make your own six or 4 but all there beers are refrigerated!
 That's where I went yesterday and made a 4 pack 


Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yep he is a champ! Showing that POS snake who's boss trying to eat it and saved me from the bite. And you are right about the bills, I just wish my gf would get off my back about money!
> 
> Bobo u goto total wine yet?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



The dog deserves medical care. Period. End of story. Tell your gf the next time she's sick we'll let the dog decide whether she gets care or not. (Ok, I'm kidding, but still....) You have a good dog, you are lucky.
 Give that a dog a cookie, dogs love cookies. (vet approved of course)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Oct 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The dog deserves medical care. Period. End of story. Tell your gf the next time she's sick we'll let the dog decide whether she gets care or not. (Ok, I'm kidding, but still....) You have a good dog, you are lucky.
> Give that a dog a cookie, dogs love cookies. (vet approved of course)
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Do you have petsmart up there. If gooooo nooowwww. They have treats for dogs that look like oreos and chocolate chip cookies. Grab a couple and get to munching while you shop birdie stuff. Those things are gooooooood.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Do you have petsmart up there. If gooooo nooowwww. They have treats for dogs that look like oreos and chocolate chip cookies. Grab a couple and get to munching while you shop birdie stuff. Those things are gooooooood.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, Casey (my dog) is no longer with us. 
Yes, I have petsmart(s) around here. I don't like the fact that they charge $100.00 for "fancy" male canaries when they should really be $40.00-75.00 depending on the type of canary (they ones they sell are roller canaries, even though they claim they are American singers. They are not, believe me...I know the difference. I will from time to time other online from them when Dr fosters and Smith is out of Avi Cakes or nutri bars....
Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 02:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------







Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

Dude's getting under my skin a little...  I'll accept a ban if I have to...  I'll just get my ROMs directly from task...  Maybe I need a break from XDA anyways...  try to do something else productive...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The dog deserves medical care. Period. End of story. Tell your gf the next time she's sick we'll let the dog decide whether she gets care or not. (Ok, I'm kidding, but still....) You have a good dog, you are lucky.
> Give that a dog a cookie, dogs love cookies. (vet approved of course)
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Its not so much about that the money, its the fact I bought stuff and tablet on amazon. And mad we weren't more prepares, even if I didn't have build I don't have enough credit limit on any card or make nearly enough money to pay the 1300 bucks of bills. 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Dude's getting under my skin a little...  I'll accept a ban if I have to...  I'll just get my ROMs directly from task...  Maybe I need a break from XDA anyways...  try to do something else productive...

Click to collapse



Do you mean W.Pirate? I read the confession thread.....

Anyway, just remember that he's had a DUI himself even while ranting how much he hates it. Then, ignore it and move on. 
It's pretty silly to bash someone for doing something you've done yourself. 
(Just so everyone knows....it's my opinion, and I'm entitled to it, thank you.)
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

Does anyone need a 4gig stick of Corsair Vengeance laptop RAM?  I bought a stick that doesn't match the timing of the RAM that was preinstalled...  I need to replace it, to run at 1600Mhz...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Does anyone need a 4gig stick of Corsair Vengeance laptop RAM?  I bought a stick that doesn't match the timing of the RAM that was preinstalled...  I need to replace it, to run at 1600Mhz...

Click to collapse



If it's 186, I'm all over it... hahahaha


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Its not so much about that the money, its the fact I bought stuff and tablet on amazon. And mad we weren't more prepares, even if I didn't have build I don't have enough credit limit on any card or make nearly enough money to pay the 1300 bucks of bills.
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Yeah I know the feeling. I just (well, last month) put out for snowflake's week in hospital, more medicine from a compound pharmacy at home, on top of my mom's co pays (which at this point are over $30,000 and rising), my rent and bills, her rent and bills (yes, I'm paying that now too) plus all the other usual crap I cover on a day to day basis. My savings is being depleted at the speed of light. It sucks not being prepared. It also sucks having tech envy....

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah I know the feeling. I just (well, last month) put out for snowflake's week in hospital, more medicine from a compound pharmacy at home, on top of my mom's co pays (which at this point are over $30,000 and rising), my rent and bills, her rent and bills (yes, I'm paying that now too) plus all the other usual crap I cover on a day to day basis. My savings is being depleted at the speed of light. It sucks not being prepared. It also sucks having tech envy....
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



She wants me to cut my drinking, to a bottle of wine on the weekend and not goto any more concerts.  And I am like uh NO!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> If it's 186, I'm all over it... hahahaha

Click to collapse









The one on the left...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> She wants me to cut my drinking, to a bottle of wine on the weekend and not goto any more concerts.  And I am like uh NO!

Click to collapse



The drinking  isn't that expensive (well, that's a relative term...but whatever) maybe hold off on the concerts for a month (or two) and then reevaluate your financial situation (or not, I can't really tell you what to do, it's just the compromise I would make in your situation)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> The one on the left...

Click to collapse



But it's not 186 pin!!

JKLOL

What laptop do you have, that runs something that fast?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The drinking  isn't that expensive (well, that's a relative term...but whatever) maybe hold off on the concerts for a month (or two) and then reevaluate your financial situation (or not, I can't really tell you what to do, it's just the compromise I would make in your situation)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya concerts I could hold off. If its a band I already seen I will miss it. If its a new one that I really want to see I might have to go.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> But it's not 186 pin!!
> 
> JKLOL
> 
> What laptop do you have, that runs something that fast?

Click to collapse



I have an Asus G75vw but the RAM that came in it is CL11, not CL9...  I need another CL11 chip to get the 1600Mhz RAM speed...

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------

F House arrest...  The guy wants to interview TODAY for cell repair tech...  My buddy and I got a plan worked out...  I'm in New Orleans right now, so I can't in person interview until next week, will do a phone interview over the phone...  Hope all this works out...  Dudes ready to meet me, hire me, then sign the lease on a storefront...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

Pretty molted tail feather is, pretty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> I have an Asus G75vw but the RAM that came in it is CL11, not CL9...  I need another CL11 chip to get the 1600Mhz RAM speed...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------
> 
> F House arrest...  The guy wants to interview TODAY for cell repair tech...  My buddy and I got a plan worked out...  I'm in New Orleans right now, so I can't in person interview until next week, will do a phone interview over the phone...  Hope all this works out...  Dudes ready to meet me, hire me, then sign the lease on a storefront...

Click to collapse



Good luck.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------







Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------

Disclaimer:
The above pic had nothing to do with anything in this thread....it's just very relevant to me right now.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya concerts I could hold off. If its a band I already seen I will miss it. If its a new one that I really want to see I might have to go.

Click to collapse



LOL  :cyclops: :silly:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

Just got done with the phone interview...  wants to interview in person next week...  I already got the job...  My buddy is gonna be the manager, and I'll be the repair tech for hardware and software...  dude just wants to meet me, make sure I'm not some serial killer lookin nutjob...  getting back into the business I love!!!

---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------

I apologize for my involvement in the posts that closed the Confessions thread...  but I have to defend myself...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Just got done with the phone interview...  wants to interview in person next week...  I already got the job...  My buddy is gonna be the manager, and I'll be the repair tech for hardware and software...  dude just wants to meet me, make sure I'm not some serial killer lookin nutjob...  getting back into the business I love!!!

Click to collapse



That's awesome bro:good:

So he has no problem with your bro hanging around?






brolio's:highfive:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> That's awesome bro:highfive:
> 
> So he has no problem with your bro hanging around?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No probs :good:


----------



## boborone (Oct 11, 2012)

Confession thread deleted. Thanks wired.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Confession thread deleted. Thanks wired.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I feel responsible as well...

Tony do you need that RAM stick?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

Part 2 is up.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I feel responsible as well...
> 
> Tony do you need that RAM stick?

Click to collapse



Not your fault man, if someone told me to drive off a bridge I'd be pretty pissed too. Completely deleting the thread over a little argument though? Seems way overboard and unnecessary, could have just cleaned it up and posted a warning.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------

New confessions thread locked... 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Not your fault man, if someone told me to drive off a bridge I'd be pretty pissed too. Completely deleting the thread over a little argument though? Seems way overboard and unnecessary, could have just cleaned it up and posted a warning.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know yeah 
Hopefully they'll open the original one though :fingers-crossed-


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I know yeah
> Hopefully they'll open the original one though :fingers-crossed-
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



PMed MTM about it, we can hope.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 11, 2012)

Trolling Motorola
https://mobile.twitter.com/markmagnus/status/256422770219565057

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm out for a little while... gotta clean the house...

---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 PM ----------

TONY!!!!!!!!  Do you need the RAM stick?  If not, it's still open for grabs...  be back in a little while...


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thread title update. 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Thread title update.
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Yes dex, I'm happy now.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------




WiredPirate said:


> Its amazing what just one person can accomplish completely on their own when they put their mind to it! lol.

Click to collapse



Seriously? Leave, or I'll have BD make you leave. She has bricks.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Oct 11, 2012)

Great...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Its amazing what just one person can accomplish completely on their own when they put their mind to it! lol.
> /sarcasm

Click to collapse



Do NOT (I'll repeat it again)
Do NOT come in here with that bs
People in glass houses should not throw stones.
Now GTFO
Thank you.
The management

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Do NOT (I'll repeat it again)
> Do NOT come in here with that bs
> People in glass houses should not throw stones.
> Now GTFO
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm... cannot thank posts twice, so I guess I'll just say thanks. Wired please go get yourself banned or something.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey mtm! Yo bud. A word in here please. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> I'm not coming with any bs. I responded to something that had my name on it, in the same tone it was written in. I dont think that's against the rules and until a mod tells me I cant I dont see any reason why I cant post. I'm not trying to start arguments with anybody, people are trying to start arguments with me. I was deflecting, not participating.

Click to collapse



Just get out. 
As far as I'm concerned, you admittedly have your own DUI and really shouldn't be lecturing people on something you yourself have done.
(I agree drinking and driving is wrong, no doubt, but coming from me who's NEVER had a DUI you are just as guilty as him)
If you want to continue this, create your own thread and call him out there. I've already pm'ed a mod about this.
This conversation WILL NOT continue in this thread. .period
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2012)

whoo whoo!!!

NEW TWRP is out!!


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> whoo whoo!!!
> 
> NEW TWRP is out!!

Click to collapse



I think there should be an "e" in there: TWeRP. I was in a punk band years ago with that name... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> whoo whoo!!!
> 
> NEW TWRP is out!!

Click to collapse



The Water Rafting Park


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I think there should be an "e" in tvere: TWeRP. I was in a punk band years ago with that name...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



When TWRP first came out for the NS, people tried so hard to get it changed to TWERP. Seriously, they cried when it didn't happen. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Oct 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> The Water Rafting Park

Click to collapse



Team
Win
Recovery
Project 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 03:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> I think there should be an "e" in there: TWeRP. I was in a punk band years ago with that name...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Local around here?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

4ext  (amaze) and TWRP (one x, SGSIII) are my favorite recoveries. I used to use Amon Ra on the N1
(Jeez, that feels like an eternity ago)....

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Local around here?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah, Dallas/Fort Worth. Back in 1995-97.

I'll see if I can find one of the old band flyers... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 11, 2012)

Just did a clean up up in here. I'm just going to say this once...no more arguments or continuation on the Confessions thread at all!!

I will not allow this or any other thread to be disrupted over some dumb, out of place, useless comments, capisce? 


last and only warning!!

PS: To those of you involved on the Confession thread fiasco...if you carry on with this crap that thread will never be re-open..ever!!


Regards,

M_T_M


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2012)

Edit: do to M_T_M's post just before mine..

Lets carry on with spiderman:


----------



## boborone (Oct 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, Dallas/Fort Worth. Back in 1995-97.
> 
> I'll see if I can find one of the old band flyers...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Ima see if josh from the adventure club has any of your stuff and will play it Sunday. Real cool cat. Used to live in Denton and have awesome music/band shows and impromptu small lil concerts at his house in Denton. Went a few of em. Great guy.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

Erm... What happened _to the Confession thread_, I know there was some contentious posts, but is it locked/deleted? Ermahgerd... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Erm... What happened _to the Confession thread_, I know there was some contentious posts, but is it locked/deleted? Ermahgerd...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Read a few pages back in this thread.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Confession thread deleted. Thanks wired.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Son of a... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Son of a...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



No more discussions about it here, as per mtm's post. However, come to OT IRC if you want more info.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Son of a...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> No more discussions about it here, as per mtm's post. However, come to OT IRC if you want more info.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



On my phone... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> On my phone...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



AndroIRC. PM works too.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> On my phone...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



So get an irc app from the play store


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> AndroIRC. PM works too.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Didn't you tell me how to set it up on my phone before. I forgot. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> AndroIRC. PM works too.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Someone just pm very brief of what I missed while at lunch.

Just who and what and why?


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Didn't you tell me how to set it up on my phone before. I forgot.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah, it really isn't hard, just hit the plus, hit freenode, type /join #xda_ot

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm so doing all of that.....
Except the last one 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Didn't you tell me how to set it up on my phone before. I forgot.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I have Yaaic on my phone, but it never connects me. Stupid Yaaic... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I have Yaaic on my phone, but it never connects me. Stupid Yaaic...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



It doesn't work with data, only wifi.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> I'm so doing all of that.....
> Except the last one
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Videos or it didn't happen 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> It doesn't work with data, only wifi.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ah, that makes sense now. Thanks... :thumbup:

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 11, 2012)

Party in IRC! 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

Edited... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> It doesn't work with data, only wifi.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



okay....challenge accepted

---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 PM ----------

dead thread is dead


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> okay....challenge accepted
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 PM ----------
> 
> dead thread is dead

Click to collapse



We're all in irc lol

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> We're all in irc lol
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I was there...remember?


----------



## Apex (Oct 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> We're all in irc lol
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not me, I'm in the network connected netherwebz... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm in both xD


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

Look what sparky did all day....
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 11, 2012)

Nobody is in IRC :'(


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 11, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Nobody is in IRC :'(

Click to collapse



You're doing it wrong.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 11, 2012)

Guessing I'm connected to the wrong one


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Guessing I'm connected to the wrong one

Click to collapse



You're still doing it wrong


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Look what sparky did all day....
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



That's awesome... Did he build that for Snowflake:laugh:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ima get mIRC...  freenode?


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 11, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Guessing I'm connected to the wrong one

Click to collapse



What kind of phone r u using?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 11, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> That's awesome... Did he build that for Snowflake:laugh:

Click to collapse



nope.... people


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm on freenode, i type  /join #xda_ot  and theres no one there...


----------



## boborone (Oct 11, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> What kind of phone r u using?

Click to collapse



Gallery 3

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm on freenode, i type  /join #xda_ot  and theres no one there...

Click to collapse



Goto join private game and type in Dmetzger for the ID


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 12, 2012)

Anyone have 6500$ I can borrow? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jamieg71 (Oct 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Anyone have 6500$ I can borrow?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Yeah PM me... 

"Hey, that's not a bug, that's a feature!"    Linus Torvalds, 2001


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Anyone have 6500$ I can borrow?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Only if you promise to spend it all on booze... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Only if you promise to spend it all on booze...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



For me


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> For *us*

Click to collapse



FTFY 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> FTFY
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Hmm 


Okayguy.jpg


----------



## boborone (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hmm
> 
> 
> OkayExcitedGuy.jp

Click to collapse



ftfy

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Oct 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Anyone have 6500$ I can borrow?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



What piece of sh!t are you buying now.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What piece of sh!t are you buying now.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



probaly a used car or an ipad 6


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What piece of sh!t are you buying now.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ae86 with 80k original miles. S13 front suspension swap. Basically set up for drifting 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Ae86 with 80k original miles. S13 front suspension swap. Basically set up for drifting
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Like u need to be drifting


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

There was an accident at General.  
A driver hit one of Ray' s trucks....

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Like u need to be drifting

Click to collapse



It would be my daily driver/weekend racer

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Oct 12, 2012)

David, what do you drive?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> David, what do you drive?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I believe he drives a heep

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> David, what do you drive?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My firt set of wheels


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Ae86 with 80k original miles. S13 front suspension swap. Basically set up for drifting
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I'm sure you've seen this. (?) I was in San Francisco yesterday, and thought of this when you mentioned drifting... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuDN2bCIyus&feature=youtube_gdata_player

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm sure you've seen this. (?) I was in San Francisco yesterday, and thought of this when you mentioned drifting...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuDN2bCIyus&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Yeah. Watched mist of those videos. I wanna learn to be able to control a car like that. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Yeah. Watched mist of those videos. I wanna learn to be able to control a car like that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



My father used to race Porsche 911s when I was a kid. He had them from as far back as I can recall. Now, he has a Corvette Z06. He's 74 years old now, mind you... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> My father used to race Porsche 911s when I was a kid. He had them from as far back as I can recall. Now, he has a Corvette Z06. He's 74 years old now, mind you...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



That's sick. I wish my dad stayed in drag racing :-\ 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Yeah. Watched mist of those videos. I wanna learn to be able to control a car like that.

Click to collapse



I think their are better things you can do with $6500 than spending it on a car older than you, in order destroy it drift race with no experience.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

I have not slept since yesterday. I haz a major case of teh tiredz....

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Oct 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I think their are better things you can do with $6500 than spending it on a car older than you, in order destroy it drift race with no experience.

Click to collapse



100% agree.


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> 100% agree.

Click to collapse



$6500 breakdown:

CompTIA A+: $178
CompTIA Network+: $253
CompTIA Security+: $276
CCNA: $250
Savings: $1500
--------
$2457

Which leaves another $4k to screw around with and put towards any number of other things. Including advanced level certifications which bring in more money.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

+1


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 12, 2012)

Morning everybody... who's awake

Beautiful view off my back porch this am


----------



## husam666 (Oct 12, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Morning everybody... who's awake
> 
> Beautiful view off my back porch this am

Click to collapse



me, but too lazy to post here


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 12, 2012)

Jaszek and Quasimodem were quizzing me on American history last night...

I got each one right but Jaszek still !tb ed me lol

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

horsecrap u either didnt answer or got it wrong...  only ONE lucky guess was right at the buzzer...

guess what folks...  its on like donkey kong...  gonna get down like im from outta town...


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 12, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Morning everybody... who's awake
> 
> Beautiful view off my back porch this am

Click to collapse



View of my back porch..

I win? 

Yes...I was right!!!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

M_T_M.... get on my friends list!!!!  or else...


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> M_T_M.... get on my friends list!!!!  or else...

Click to collapse



I'd like  to explore the "else" option 
/looks at ban button 

Yes...I was right!!!


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> horsecrap u either didnt answer or got it wrong...  only ONE lucky guess was right at the buzzer...
> 
> guess what folks...  its on like donkey kong...  gonna get down like im from outta town...

Click to collapse



I CALL BULL LOL

I got all but one right

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I'd like  to explore the "else" option
> /looks at ban button
> 
> Yes...I was right!!!

Click to collapse



im ready for else OR else...  so meh...


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> im ready for else OR else...  so meh...

Click to collapse



This is now a Spiderman thread!!!


Yes...I was right!!!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> This is now a Spiderman thread!!!
> View attachment 1395788
> 
> Yes...I was right!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

Greetings all, and happy Friday... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Greetings all, and happy Friday...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Sup Apex.  Sup Mafia.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

What it do yo?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> What it do yo?

Click to collapse



My Jive is a little rusty this morning.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sup Apex.  Sup Mafia.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



hey AS, TSD, Qm

BN y u look to swallow vanquish elixer


BTW I just saw your IRC call out


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

I been up all night....  drinkin...  I'm sober now...  took a B5 shot, and a Xanax, got some Red Bull and NOS...  I be on the right paths....


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My Jive is a little rusty this morning.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Hey... knock a self a pro, Slick! That gray matter backlot perform us DOWN, I take TCB-in', man! Hey, you know what they say: see a broad to get dat booty yak 'em... leg 'er down a smack 'em yak 'em!

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View of my back porch..
> View attachment 1395743
> I win?
> 
> Yes...I was right!!!

Click to collapse



It's all in the eye of the beholder... I can only guess what you be holdin


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 12, 2012)

I just went Super Saiyan.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> It's all in the eye of the beholder... I can only guess what you be holdin

Click to collapse



I got a nice back yard view if U wanna see...



jaseglenn4 said:


> I just went Super Saiyan.

Click to collapse



What's that?


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 12, 2012)

Developers gonna develop.

@jase: 

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

I need a badass sig...  who do i turn to?  The guy that does sigs for donations?


----------



## a.cid (Oct 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I need a badass sig...  who do i turn to?  The guy that does sigs for donations?

Click to collapse



Yorzua?
He does the first standardized tenplate for free...
You need to donate to get a badass one...

But I heard he's lookin for a job, so he's busy...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I need a badass sig...  who do i turn to?  The guy that does sigs for donations?

Click to collapse



What are you looking for? You could send a PM to whitest0rm, he's pretty killer with graphics... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 12, 2012)

I has Photoshop and leik making sigs...

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I has Photoshop and leik making sigs...
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Quit trying to fit in... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What are you looking for? You could send a PM to whitest0rm, he's pretty killer with graphics...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Just something simple...  tried to do it last night...  but got sidetracked with OSX86 on the Dell for my niece...  small pics of each phone I've had, or logos of them, blended nicely...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hey... knock a self a pro, Slick! That gray matter backlot perform us DOWN, I take TCB-in', man! Hey, you know what they say: see a broad to get dat booty yak 'em... leg 'er down a smack 'em yak 'em!
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Chump don't want no help, chump don't get no help, sheeeeiit.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Chump don't want no help, chump don't get no help, sheeeeiit.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Skinny where were you last night  we were all on irc!

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Skinny where were you last night  we were all on irc!
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Getting my beauty sleep.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

Armin van Buren is the SH1T!!!!


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Getting my beauty sleep.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Sleep is for losers

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sleep is for losers
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Why do you have a donate button?!


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I need a badass sig...  who do i turn to?  The guy that does sigs for donations?

Click to collapse





a.cid said:


> Yorzua?
> He does the first standardized tenplate for free...
> You need to donate to get a badass one...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Qm this is your best bet. He can make you one like a.cid's


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sleep is for losers
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Ah, a sh*t talker.  You'll last long.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Chump don't want no help, chump don't get no help, sheeeeiit.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Funniest movie evar!!!!! 

Also...this is what I got done to me knee some years ago 
may be too graphic for some!!!


----------



## a.cid (Oct 12, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Qm this is your best bet. He can make you one like a.cid's

Click to collapse



Mine is from the standard template! For free!

The donation ones are awesome, though he sometimes goes a little over the size (which anyone can fix)...
And you can get a free avatar as well...
AND donate once, get custom forever!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Funniest movie evar!!!!!
> 
> Also...this is what I got done to me knee some years ago
> may be too graphic for some!!!

Click to collapse



They videod it?

Here's my battle scars...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 12, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Mine is from the standard template! For free!
> 
> The donation ones are awesome, though he sometimes goes a little over the size (which anyone can fix)...
> And you can get a free avatar as well...
> ...

Click to collapse



Really? Damn.. good stuff


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Chump don't want no help, chump don't get no help, sheeeeiit.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



You get it... :thumbup:

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ah, a sh*t talker.  You'll last long.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I'm proud of the kid. He's trying hard, but not too hard.

Maybe I should recant that last part... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

I confess...wait... I mean my favorite taste is redbull running over a xanax in my mouth....  I also conf.....    sigh....  I also like drinking mouthwash...


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I confess...wait... I mean my favorite taste is redbull running over a xanax in my mouth....  I also conf.....    sigh....  I also like drinking mouthwash...

Click to collapse



You're pouring salt on me wonder heart. Thanks... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You get it... :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're... Proud? -sniffle- so happy... 

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You're pouring salt on me wonder heart. Thanks...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



You have a wonder heart too?!?!?!  I thought I was the only one...


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> You have a wonder heart too?!?!?!  I thought I was the only one...

Click to collapse



*Thanks SwiftKey, you jackass! 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

I know I am late for this but it is morning here and here is a pic of my back porch 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Oct 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Funniest movie evar!!!!!
> 
> Also...this is what I got done to me knee some years ago
> may be too graphic for some!!!

Click to collapse



I used to help with that on dogs. Vet clinic.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I know I am late for this but it is morning here and here is a pic of my back porch
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



G'morns, BC... 

Hey, what's the name/story behind that castle some rich guy built out in the middle of the desert outside Tucson? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## a.cid (Oct 12, 2012)

Whatsapp, themed up:






"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Skinny where were you last night  we were all on irc!
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Aaayyyeee, he fingered out IRC! Our little Meph is growing up so fast. Just don't do any more stunts on your motorcycle... 






*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

Meh.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Aaayyyeee, he fingered out IRC! Our little Meph is growing up so fast. Just don't do any more stunts on your motorcycle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. I like this place 

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol. I like this place
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



And I don't like you in this place. Ironic really...


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You're pouring salt on me wonder heart. Sigh...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse





Quasimodem said:


> You have my wonder heart too?!?!?!  I know I am the only one...

Click to collapse



Hey you two... get a room


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> And I don't like you in this place. Ironic really...
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



You're like the only one who hates me

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 12, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Hey you two... get a room

Click to collapse



Speech bubble fail 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Beeeeeeh


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

@apex Not sure about castle story 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> You're like the only one who hates me
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



I hate no-one. I just strongly dislike everyone 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I hate no-one. I just strongly dislike everyone
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Snowflake does not approve. 




@Dex



Hhhhhhmmmmmmmmpppppphhhhhh.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

Getting shadows final blood test today, but he looks and feels great!! Pic soon!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Speech bubble fail
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Any Google'ing images of gay dudes, that's gay, dude... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake does not approve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake does not approve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, OK. Snowflake is the only exception. Better? 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

I have learned that birds do certain things (like eating and drinking upside down or sleeping in a bowl.) ......because they can. :what:

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

Quasi want play some pool?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Any Google'ing images of gay dudes, that's gay, dude...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



and you'd know this right... bacuz?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Quasi want play some pool?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Snooker's better. Just saying :thumbup:


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Snooker's better. Just saying :thumbup:
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



I have that too, I don't know the rules for that tho

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I have that too, I don't know the rules for that tho
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Well that's no good then :/


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

WELL GODFUDGESTICK ON A CROSS THOSE MF AT BESTBUY DONT GOT MA SHIZNIT!!!!!!!  I have gift card....   but only need ONE thing....  sold out online...   all stores out....  well guess what jesus... i mean best buy....   suck on my white chocolate salty balls!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> WELL GODFUDGESTICK ON A CROSS THOSE MF AT BESTBUY DONT GOT MA SHIZNIT!!!!!!!  I have gift card....   but only need ONE thing....  sold out online...   all stores out....  well guess what jesus... i mean best buy....   suck on my white chocolate salty balls!!!!

Click to collapse



Calm down there cowboy. You'll get it eventually. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## huggs (Oct 12, 2012)

So me and my girl went to her mom's house and ran outta gas on the way back home. We walked like 20 miles getting gas money and then a container and then some gas, and when we got back to the car, the battery was dead from the flashers flashing for like 5 hours. But we got a jump and we're home safe and sound. Not a bad day so far, and it's only 12:45


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

huggs said:


> So me and my girl went to her mom's house and ran outta gas on the way back home. We walked like 20 miles getting gas money and then a container and then some gas, and when we got back to the car, the battery was dead from the flashers flashing for like 5 hours. But we got a jump and we're home safe and sound. Not a bad day so far, and it's only 12:45

Click to collapse



Wow.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> I used to help with that on dogs. Vet clinic.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



LOLQUE!!?? 

Yes...I was right!!!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

Damn BestBuy....


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> LOLQUE!!??
> 
> Yes...I was right!!!

Click to collapse



He used to be a vet tech. What don't you understand? :what:

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

This is up for sale....







$25 Please...


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> This is up for sale....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll give you a hug for it

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I'll give you a hug for it
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



I'll take a hug and some nugs...  deal?


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> WELL GODFUDGESTICK ON A CROSS THOSE MF AT BESTBUY DONT GOT MA SHIZNIT!!!!!!!  I have gift card....   but only need ONE thing....  sold out online...   all stores out....  well guess what jesus... i mean best buy....   suck on my white chocolate salty balls!!!!

Click to collapse





Babydoll25 said:


> Calm down there cowboy. You'll get it eventually.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



He goin for 2 threadz in 2 dayz


EDIT: hey me thanx and joyn iz twinz


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> He goin for 2 threadz in 2 dayz
> 
> 
> EDIT: hey me thanx and joyn iz twinz

Click to collapse



Maybe I shoulda stayed with BNaughty....


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Maybe I shoulda stayed with BNaughty....

Click to collapse



You seem to have become more naughty, QuasiNaughty... 

Edit: I still like ya though, you thread closing sonuva b¡tch. (No homo, TS)... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You seem to have become more naughty, QuasiNaughty...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



correction UltraNaughty


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> correction UltraNaughty

Click to collapse



ÜberNaughty... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

I know its all jokes and shiznit...  but Wired took it too far....  and I'm not about to NOT defend myself....


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> ÜberNaughty...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Agreed... tho it looks better in German  ÜberNaughty


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Some women love their wine also... 






*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Some women love their wine also...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Agreed... tho it looks better in German  ÜberNaughty

Click to collapse



How hard do you think it would be to log into Tapatalk?  LOL  Excellent name BTW...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

Latest pic of shadow is swelling is almost gone, still there but he is doing much better  




Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Some women love their wine also...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha I know Franzia... wait, that ain't his wife tho


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Latest pic of shadow is swelling is almost gone, still there but he is doing much better
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Snowflake says hi shadow! And chirp, she also said chirp. :beer:

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake says hi shadow! And chirp, she also said chirp. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I bet shadow would try to eat snowflake, he loves chasing le birds. But since they are in different states I guess they can be friends  

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I bet shadow would try to eat snowflake, he loves chasing le birds. But since they are in different states I guess they can be friends
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Snowflake is not your average bird. 
Shadow couldn't catch her. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I bet shadow would try to eat snowflake, he loves chasing le birds. But since they are in different states I guess they can be friends
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



That dog is a f'in champ!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake is not your average bird.
> Shadow couldn't catch her.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Can snowflake fly? I bet shadow could unless he gets somewhere hi up 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> How hard do you think it would be to log into Tapatalk?  LOL  Excellent name BTW...

Click to collapse



Nice bro:good:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ploWuTTvLfk


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> That dog is a f'in champ!!!

Click to collapse



Have a free accidental thanks. You're welcome. 
Snowflake thinks dogs are funny. She isn't afraid of them. She just flies up high where they can't get her. My friend Sue brought her dog over once.... He couldn't catch Snowflake either.
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Can snowflake fly? I bet shadow could unless he gets somewhere hi up
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I bet he'd fly high enough to catch snowflake....  no offense BD...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I bet he'd fly high enough to catch snowflake....  no offense BD...

Click to collapse



Snowflake can fly and no, read my above post....not gonna happen.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Have a free accidental thanks. You're welcome.
> Snowflake thinks dogs are funny. She isn't afraid of them. She just flies up high where they can't get her. My friend Sue brought her dog over once.... He couldn't catch Snowflake either.
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya if snowflake can fly then yea he could get away. However if my dog is high on meds he may fly also  lol jk

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 12, 2012)

jeez I'm on a Golden Earing kick... One of the bestest remx I've seen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsLyllsauQw :good::good:


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He used to be a vet tech. What don't you understand? :what:
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I ain't no dog!!! 
That Texan troll will pay for calling me a canine


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

Max Appear NAO!!! 

---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------




M_T_M said:


> I ain't no dog!!!
> That Texan troll will pay for calling me a canine

Click to collapse



Were you called a B*tch lately? 

I am lost?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Max Appear NAO!!!

Click to collapse



I was just about to say that 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I was just about to say that
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



so who did up your avatar.. Looks real good:highfive:


----------



## boborone (Oct 12, 2012)

You sound like elementary kids.......my dad can beat up your dad....nuh uhh......my dad can beat up your dad.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> You sound like elementary kids.......my dad can beat up your dad....nuh uhh......my dad can beat up your dad.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What do u mean?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What do u mean?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



You and bd lulz

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> I ain't no dog!!!
> That Texan troll will pay for calling me a canine

Click to collapse



Comeatmetroll.jpg

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 12, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> so who did up your avatar.. Looks real good:highfive:

Click to collapse


Deftone. He's getting better with sig pics aswell 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> You and bd lulz
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was just playing, just dog and bird chase 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Oct 12, 2012)

That is very cool

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O05javlMW6k&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> That is very cool
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O05javlMW6k&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My gf was telling me about that, It sounded awesome, I will have to watch that video later tho.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Max Appear NAO!!!

Click to collapse






KidCarter93 said:


> I was just about to say that
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Sup guys


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup guys

Click to collapse



Sup now go make me some Mac & Cheese


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Comeatmetroll.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I believe I shall, ya troll...I meet you under the Cherry tree on the corner of Trollville and Noob Court. Take the trollbus going Northsouth heading up the downhill river...bring either guns or gummy bears, I shall win with either anyway...see you there at high noon


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I believe I shall, ya troll...I meet you under the Cherry tree on the corner of Trollville and Noob Court. Take the trollbus going Northsouth heading up the downhill river...bring either guns or gummy bears, I shall win with either anyway...see you there at high noo*b*

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm no cat fan... But this guy's kool


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup guys

Click to collapse



Hey man 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## boborone (Oct 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I believe I shall, ya troll...I meet you under the Cherry tree on the corner of Trollville and Noob Court. Take the trollbus going Northsouth heading up the downhill river...bring either guns or gummy bears, I shall win with either anyway...see you there at high noon

Click to collapse



I choose sour patch kids rather than gummy bears. First to bitter beer face looses.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I'm no cat fan... But this guy's kool
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=gZy2I8csVQU#!

Click to collapse



I'm glad I watched that video twice, hoping to expect something different in the second one... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm glad I watched that video twice, hoping to expect something different in the second one...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



How did you get 2











haha lol


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> I choose sour patch kids rather than gummy bears. First to bitter beer face looses.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Deal!!! High noon it is then...make sure you bring camera with hipster mode filter for teh LULZ


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> How did you get 2
> 
> haha lol

Click to collapse



I have no idea... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## TonyStark (Oct 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Deal!!! High noon it is then...make sure you bring camera with hipster mode filter for teh LULZ

Click to collapse



M_T_M, me findz u anthem


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 12, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> M_T_M, me findz u anthem

Click to collapse



And I found your picture...:silly:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

someone suggest me music i can play anything....


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

This is the least video-y video I've ever seen... 






*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

NVM...  Metallica...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> someone suggest me music i can play anything....

Click to collapse



Play some Mephaskapheles, but only the horn section parts... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Play some of Mephikun's music...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Fixed

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hey man
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



New avvy & RC? 


BeerChameleon said:


> Sup now go make me some Mac & Cheese

Click to collapse



Ive eaten :silly:

Tommorow  xD


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> And I found your picture...:silly:

Click to collapse



Son, no what you do, not!


----------



## boborone (Oct 12, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> M_T_M, me findz u anthem

Click to collapse



Anthem......piffft. Try movie made about him. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMuqoEbwoSA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> New avvy & RC?
> 
> 
> Ive eaten :silly:
> ...

Click to collapse



Just put up a sign and say free mac and cheese and beer tomorrow. Then you won't ever have to serve me 

LOL

Like This:


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Fixed
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



You can keep your teen angst pop culture music to yourself... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You can keep your teen angst pop culture music to yourself...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Kansas is teen angst pop?

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Kansas is teen angst pop?
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



I knew I didn't like you... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I knew I didn't like you...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Hahaha

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## deathnotice01 (Oct 12, 2012)

i just dared to post in the mafia thread....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 12, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i just dared to post in the mafia thread....

Click to collapse



GTFO!


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

I feel like this at work:






And this is going to happen soon:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> New avvy & RC?

Click to collapse



That's why you shouldn't just lurk. Every time you post in here something is guaranteed to have changed with me 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## deathnotice01 (Oct 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> GTFO!
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Mephikun (Oct 12, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


>

Click to collapse



GTFO noob


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 12, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i just dared to post in the mafia thread....

Click to collapse




Mephikun said:


> GTFO noob

Click to collapse



Noobception :what:


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That's why you shouldn't just lurk. Every time you post in here something is guaranteed to have changed with me
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



But I lurk and see the changes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> But I lurk and see the changes

Click to collapse



And yet you stand by and not do anything when all these noobs are posting in here?
Some member you are 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> GTFO noob

Click to collapse



Look at the balls on this kid... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Look at the balls on this kid...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Perv....


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> And yet you stand by and not do anything when all these noobs are posting in here?
> Some member you are
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse








 I'll post more :laugh:

& we never reached our target xD


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Perv....
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Haha! Made you look... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'll post more :laugh:
> 
> & we never reached our target xD

Click to collapse



As DellBoy would say "You know it makes sense" 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Haha! Made you look...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



You wish :what:


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## deathnotice01 (Oct 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> GTFO noob

Click to collapse



i kinda slipped reading this post,
hey man,
you don't have to be so harsh,
you can just say "leave this thread"
i know KC so i can tolerate that,
but you...
aw hell naw,


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> As DellBoy would say "You know it makes sense"
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahah xD So who here is a noob? & who's a member? xD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 12, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i kinda slipped reading this post,
> hey man,
> you don't have to be so harsh,
> you can just say "leave this thread"
> ...

Click to collapse



NOOB NOOB NOOB NOOB NOOB NOOB NOOB NOOB NOOB NOOB NOOB


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 12, 2012)

Its almost as if closing the confessions thread is what drove all the noobs here.  seems coincidental.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i kinda slipped reading this post,
> hey man,
> you don't have to be so harsh,
> you can just say "leave this thread"
> ...

Click to collapse



Umm yes we do have to be harsh, we are the mafia, Unless you get in an invitation in here.

You can

GTFO NOW!!

Thanks

On Behalf Of BD's Management

BC


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahah xD So who here is a noob? & who's a member? xD

Click to collapse



A.cid and Tony Stark are on a 2 month probation. I think Quasi is in (not too sure). Others are noobs xD


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 12, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i kinda slipped reading this post,
> hey man,
> you don't have to be so harsh,
> you can just say "leave this thread"
> ...

Click to collapse



It's our job to tell noobs to gtfo lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Its almost as if closing the confessions thread is what drove all the noobs here.  seems coincidental.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Sup bro? :highfive:

How is it going?

I am ready for today to be over, I need to get my drink on and rest, I am not feeling that great today, I feel like passing out


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> A.cid and Tony Stark are on a 2 month probation. I think Quasi is in (not too sure). Others are noobs xD
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Ahh sweet, 

And hey skinny xD


----------



## a.cid (Oct 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Its almost as if closing the confessions thread is what drove all the noobs here.  seems coincidental.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I made it in, before 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> It's our job to tell noobs to gtfo lol

Click to collapse



You're not the Mafia, so no it's not.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Its almost as if closing the confessions thread is what drove all the noobs here.  seems coincidental.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I appeared before that tragic event... :thumbup:

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You're not the Mafia, so no it's not.
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



I'm semi-in, I'm liked by many here + many people want me in


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You're not the Mafia, so no it's not.
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Noobs be jealous of our awesomeness :silly:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> A.cid and Tony Stark are on a 2 month probation. I think Quasi is in (not too sure). Others are noobs xD
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



No he is not quite in yet, but ahead of the other 2 

Until your name is on the OP you are considered noob or noob under probation.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Noobs be jealous of our awesomeness :silly:

Click to collapse



Haha too right. Silly noobs 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Noobs be jealous of our awesomeness :silly:

Click to collapse



Ya btw max I am coming for you in posts in this thread 

You better start posting more Or I will be number 2!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya btw max I am coming for you in posts in this thread
> 
> You better start posting more Or I will be number 2!!

Click to collapse



I'm getting there xD
Very slowly though 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya btw max I am coming for you in posts in this thread
> 
> You better start posting more Or I will be number 2!!

Click to collapse













 me

 :silly:

400  You're getting close dammit


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Haha too right. Silly noobs
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 12, 2012)

http://translate.google.com/transla...tech.onliner.by/2012/10/12/lg-nexus-4-review/

not bad ;D


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> It's our job to tell noobs to gtfo lol

Click to collapse





KidCarter93 said:


> You're not the Mafia, so no it's not.
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



(mafia in training,,, clears screen... and type)

Mephikun gtfo you you noobenski


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://translate.google.com/transla...tech.onliner.by/2012/10/12/lg-nexus-4-review/
> 
> not bad ;D

Click to collapse



Looks too damn similar to my GNEX


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Looks too damn similar to my GNEX

Click to collapse



xD I thought they had 2 of the same phones on the front view picture 


TonyStark said:


> (mafia in training,,, clears screen... and type)
> 
> Mephikun gtfo you you noobenski

Click to collapse



Passed


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

I feel kinda light headed 

I might have to goto the doctor.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sup bro? :highfive:
> 
> How is it going?
> 
> I am ready for today to be over, I need to get my drink on and rest, I am not feeling that great today, I feel like passing out

Click to collapse



3.5 hours of hiding my phone to post, then hello weekend.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I feel kinda light headed
> 
> I might have to goto the doctor.

Click to collapse



What's up


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I feel kinda light headed
> 
> I might have to goto the doctor.

Click to collapse



Just sleep it off. Sleep is one of the best cures 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just sleep it off. Sleep is one of the best cures
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Will see, throat is sore, have a cough and 2 red circles on the tip of my tongue 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I ain't no dog!!!
> That Texan troll will pay for calling me a canine

Click to collapse



Yeah......that's Not what he was doing 
Silly mtm. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 03:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------

Meh.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------








Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 12, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://translate.google.com/transla...tech.onliner.by/2012/10/12/lg-nexus-4-review/
> 
> not bad ;D

Click to collapse



No, that actually looks pretty nice. I was confused by how it translated side to cake lol.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Oct 12, 2012)

I just had an episode of road rage 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



QFT

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I just had an episode of road rage
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

Chirp 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Chirp
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Burp

---------- Post added at 01:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 PM ----------


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse








Spiderderp... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Spiderderp...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*

Click to collapse



Okayguy.jpg

Guess that will do :/

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Okayguy.jpg
> 
> Guess that will do :/
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Better? 






*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



I like the 1st and last one, 

The middle one is boring and I have seen too many variants on that dancing body


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And I'm all outta money.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

Or it could just be that I'm at Bobby Dee's....




Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Or it could just be that I'm at Bobby Dee's....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



MArgarita? 

Looks delicious. Wish I was home to start drinking. Tonight will be my only fun night this weekend. I have homework all weekend and possible work tomorrow


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> MArgarita?
> 
> Looks delicious. Wish I was home to start drinking. Tonight will be my only fun night this weekend. I have homework all weekend and possible work tomorrow

Click to collapse



Lynchburg lemonade. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 05:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*

Click to collapse



Boo! Hiss!

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

---------- Post added at 02:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Lynchburg lemonade.

Click to collapse



What kinda alcohol is in it?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse



Whaddya mean by "IS NOW"? 
Snowflake does not approve.


This thread IS ALWAYS INCREDIBLY AWESOME. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Whaddya mean by "IS NOW"?
> Snowflake does not approve.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok

How's this:


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ok
> 
> How's this:

Click to collapse



Still with the "IS NOW". 
You have a death wish....Don't you? 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:18 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> ---------- Post added at 02:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> What kinda alcohol is in it?

Click to collapse



Jack Daniels and other stuff.....idk
I'll ask sue. She made it.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Still with the "IS NOW".
> You have a death wish....Don't you?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Ok Ok

Here this thread is an:


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ok Ok
> 
> Here this thread is an:

Click to collapse



That's better. You have gained approval (if only temporarily)....

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow...a whole page of only actual mafia members conversing.  Mind blown.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wow...a whole page of only actual mafia members conversing.  Mind blown.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Hey SD
Belly up to the bar, I'll buy ya a drink. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's better. You have gained approval (if only temporarily)....
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Hey SD
> Belly up to the bar, I'll buy ya a drink.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Buy a Don Julio shot for me!!! Please?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey SD
> Belly up to the bar, I'll buy ya a drink.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I haz no belly...but my ass fits on any barstool!  TY!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wow...a whole page of only actual mafia members conversing.  Mind blown.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



actually apex posted once on the last page


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> actually apex posted once on the last page

Click to collapse



Dammit.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> ---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Buy a Don Julio shot for me!!! Please?

Click to collapse



K.







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I haz no belly...but my ass fits on any barstool!  TY!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Ok skinny ribs up to the bar then. Sitting is for wussies. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dammit.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



This page will only be us


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> K.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes ma'am...actually, I have 1.5 hours left at this frozen hellhole, then my weekend can properly commence.  See ya'll in a few hours!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> This page will only be us

Click to collapse



And.........









It is. Only mafia members on this page. (Or the last one of I started a new page)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> And.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sweet


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> actually apex posted once on the last page

Click to collapse



Out of a great deal of respect to La Mafia, I didn't post on the last page. I expect no thanks in return, only more harassment... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> sweet

Click to collapse



Yup.
I'm waiting for sue to come back over here...what the heck am I ordering nao?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Out of a great deal of respect to La Mafia, I didn't post on the last page. I expect no thanks in return, only more harassment...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*

Click to collapse



You'll get a snowflake kick too the head....is what you'll get.....and you'll be happy you got it. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Out of a great deal of respect to La Mafia, I didn't post on the last page. I expect no thanks in return, only more harassment...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*

Click to collapse



That right there is what the mafia is all about!!

Now get back to mopping our thread!! 

---------- Post added at 02:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Yup.
> I'm waiting for sue to come back over here...what the heck am I ordering nao?
> .

Click to collapse



Some drink for skinny, shot of Don julio and whatever you want.

So Be prepared you may get drunk after all these requests


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> That right there is what the mafia is all about!!
> 
> Now get back to mopping our thread!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Roger that, captain (I use the term captain, loosely....  )

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You'll get a snowflake kick too the head....is what you'll get.....and you'll be happy you got it.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



That's more favorable than a birdy bomb. I send my gratitude to Snowflake for her gracious assault... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Roger that, captain (I use the term captain, loosely....  )
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Pics when you get them!!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> That's more favorable than a birdy bomb. I send my gratitude to Snowflake for her gracious assault...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*

Click to collapse



Birdy bombs are reserved for only the most heinous of offenses. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 05:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Pics when you get them!!

Click to collapse



You'll get pics when I say you'll get pics.
Capiche?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Birdy bombs are reserved for only the most heinous of offenses.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okayguy.jpg


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

I haz a slight buzz! I probably should've eaten something before I started drinking....
It also may be because I'm friends with the bartender. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz a slight buzz! I probably should've eaten something before I started drinking....
> It also may be because I'm friends with the bartender.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Sue makes the super strong eh?  

I love a good strong margarita. I bet she would make a good one.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sue makes the super strong eh?
> 
> I love a good strong margarita. I bet she would make a good one.

Click to collapse



You know it. 
It pays to have friends behind the bar. 
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz a slight buzz! I probably should've eaten something before I started drinking....
> It also may be because I'm friends with the bartender.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Order some 7 layer lasagna, then it'll be 8 layer lasagna after you add a generous later of alcohol to it... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You know it.
> It pays to have friends behind the bar.
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Ya, If I went out more I maybe could get a bar friend. I like making my own though, cause I can pour as much as a I damn please!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Order some 7 layer lasagna, then it'll be 8 layer lasagna after you add a generous later of alcohol to it...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*

Click to collapse



Ha ha ha ha ha ha
Maybe. 
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 12, 2012)

Ooh if bd is getting drunk I'm sticking around, never seen bd drunk should be interesting...

No bricks please

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 12, 2012)

Showroom ready


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Ooh if bd is getting drunk I'm sticking around, never seen bd drunk should be interesting...
> 
> No bricks please
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



You DO NOT get to request "no bricks". Only the don can request "no bricks"....and even then....it's still only a request. 
I'll throw bricks when, where and at whom I please. 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You DO NOT get to request "no bricks". Only the don can request "no bricks"....and even then....it's still only a request.
> I'll throw bricks when, where and at whom I please.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Okay bd 

Do I get a drunken hug?

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Ooh if bd is getting drunk I'm sticking around, never seen bd drunk should be interesting...
> 
> No bricks please
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



bricks and moar coming your way


----------



## boborone (Oct 12, 2012)

Adding to members only page

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya, If I went out more I maybe could get a bar friend. I like making my own though, cause I can pour as much as a I damn please!

Click to collapse



True.
Sue is a good friend and bartender. Coming down here is always fun.
Also:
 I get a buy back every other instead of every three....

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Oct 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> True.
> Sue is a good friend and bartender. Coming down here is always fun.
> Also:
> I get a buy back every other instead of every three....
> ...

Click to collapse



What's a buy back

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Okay bd
> 
> Do I get a drunken hug?
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse








No.
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



****.

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> bricks and moar coming your way

Click to collapse



And this:






*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> What's a buy back
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Seriously? 

It's where the bar buys you a drink. They usually give you a token or an empty upside down shot glass and then "buy it back" by giving you a free drink.....
I expected you to know this. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Seriously?
> 
> It's where the bar buys you a drink. They usually give you a token or an empty upside down shot glass and then "buy it back" by giving you a free drink.....
> I expected you to know this.
> ...

Click to collapse



I rarely get this here and I didn't know that term either. 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 03:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> No.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Good job!!

We need to keep these noobies in line!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

Most bars around here use the empty shot glass and give you a "buy back"every three drinks (so your third ((or fourth, depending on the bar and who you are  )) world be free.....
Every other drink I have is a "buy back"when either Lisa (brazickis tavern) or Sue (bobby dee's) bartend....

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Most bars around here use the empty shot glass and give you a "buy back"every three drinks (so your third ((or fourth, depending on the bar and who you are  )) world be free.....
> Every other drink I have is a "buy back"when either Lisa (brazickis tavern) or Sue (bobby dee's) bartend....
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Nice!!

Also all this brick throwing reminded me of this


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Nice!!
> 
> Also all this brick throwing reminded me of this

Click to collapse



It (almost, not quite) pays to drink if you're me.... 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------

I haz a buzz! 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It (almost, not quite) pays to drink if you're me....
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Me jelly my buzz won't be coming for like another few hours. 

Also I love Chase Quick Deposit!!

I got an early birthday check from grandma and grandpa and I took a picture and deposited it in less then 2 minutes


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Me jelly my buzz won't be coming for like another few hours.
> 
> Also I love Chase Quick Deposit!!
> 
> I got an early birthday check from grandma and grandpa and I took a picture and deposited it in less then 2 minutes

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's pretty convenient. I deposit checks for my mom all the time....


I am really getting disgusted by the data usage some people in the T-Mobile SGSIII forums are reporting since they switched to that new unlimited plan. I'm all for getting your money's worth....but some of the posts I've seen are why carriers dropped unlimited in the first place....

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 12, 2012)

Noob free moments... What amazing sorcery is this?


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, it's pretty convenient. I deposit checks for my mom all the time....
> 
> 
> I am really getting disgusted by the data usage some people in the T-Mobile SGSIII forums are reporting since they switched to that new unlimited plan. I'm all for getting your money's worth....but some of the posts I've seen are why carriers dropped unlimited in the first place....
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably tethering and using it as there main internet


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Probably tethering and using it as there main internet

Click to collapse



Still....it's just ridiculous. I'm unpopular over there because I've said as much....

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Oct 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Most bars around here use the empty shot glass and give you a "buy back"every three drinks (so your third ((or fourth, depending on the bar and who you are  )) world be free.....
> Every other drink I have is a "buy back"when either Lisa (brazickis tavern) or Sue (bobby dee's) bartend....
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Huh. Never heard of that. We just get cheap drinks period. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Huh. Never heard of that. We just get cheap drinks period.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Free> cheap.


Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Probably tethering and using it as there main internet

Click to collapse



That's what I did on att

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> That's what I did on att
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse





I have an hour left of work hopefully. If I don't have to stay later. I kinda would like to stay later then come in tomorrow


----------



## boborone (Oct 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I have an hour left of work hopefully. If I don't have to stay later. I kinda would like to stay later then come in tomorrow

Click to collapse



I'd stay late. Rather work 3 12 hour days than 5 8 hour days.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'd stay late. Rather work 3 12 hour days than 5 8 hour days.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well It is looking I might be staying only an hour later and no work tomorrow 

Will no for sure when its time for everyone to leave


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'd stay late. Rather work 3 12 hour days than 5 8 hour days.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Try six/seven 10-14 hour days. .. 
They don't pay me
Enough
Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 13, 2012)

14-12 HOUR NIGHTS A MONTH IM ALWAYS ON LATE :good:


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

An hour ago I was in a bar in Tucson. I just woke up near the Mexican border with this text message. I think I'll take the rest of the day off... 






*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 13, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Noob free moments... What amazing sorcery is this?
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse





​


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> An hour ago I was in a bar in Tucson. I just woke up near the Mexican border with this text message. I think I'll take the rest of the day off...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should feel lucky you survived.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey guys it's Friday! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey guys it's Friday!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Go (trell's hs)! Beat those (opponents for tonight's game)!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Oct 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Go (trell's hs)! Beat those (opponents for tonight's game)!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Go Canyon! Beat those Saugus kids!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

Got home ate and enjoying another one of my favorite IPAs






Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Oct 13, 2012)

Send me one!!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Send me one!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



U are too young! 

Or are u not talking to me?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Oct 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> U are too young!
> 
> Or are u not talking to me?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I am too young  but shhhh!!!!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I am too young  but shhhh!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



When u get done with high school I will consider it 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Oct 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> When u get done with high school I will consider it
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Don't think I can handle it? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> U are too young!
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I'm not. And, I'll trade you for one of these:






*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm not. And, I'll trade you for one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm.. an ale.. eh? Rogue does make some good beer. Trade considered..

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Don't think I can handle it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not that u probably won't like it, its an acquired taste 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 13, 2012)

I'll take a few of these


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'll take a few of these

Click to collapse



Meh, I've had plenty of those. Try this on for size:






*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Meh, I've had plenty of those. Try this on for size:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess that would have to do. Would be a slow night out though 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Meh, I've had plenty of those. Try this on for size:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where do I buy one of this giant beer glasses? 

I will drink a whole one of those!!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Where do I buy one of this giant beer glasses?
> 
> I will drink a whole one of those!!
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



All I can find are the ones that hold 60 oz (5 bottles)... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

First beer in 3 days.  I feel new again.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> First beer in 3 days.  I feel new again.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Awesome!! I always deal with a wait time on drinking, usually I drink on weekends only

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> All I can find are the ones that hold 60 oz (5 bottles)...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*

Click to collapse



Where do I get that one?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> First beer in 3 days.  I feel new again.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Here's another one :beer:


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## trell959 (Oct 13, 2012)

You guys are noobs. I drink like once a month 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Here's another one :beer:
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Chug.

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 08:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> You guys are noobs. I drink like once a month
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm the opposite.  Usually one day off or so...when money is tight.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You guys are noobs. I drink like once a month
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



U are too young  to understand! When u get older drinking is all you have for fun. Plus stress with work and kids or what not. Drinking keeps u sane

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> U are too going to understand! When u get older drinking is all you have for fun. Plus stress with work and kids or what not. Drinking keeps u sane
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



This man has a point 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> U are too going to understand! When u get older drinking is all you have for fun. Plus stress with work and kids or what not. Drinking keeps u sane
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I didn't know that. See with me, and Highschool, kids only drink at party's. That's it.  

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I didn't know that. See with me, and Highschool, kids only drink at party's. That's it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya I know college is the same way 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Oct 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya I know college is the same way
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Ya but that's different. We rely on graduated friends to get us alcohol 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Ya but that's different. We rely on graduated friends to get us alcohol
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How do u think high school kids get alcohol 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> How do u think high school kids get alcohol
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Everybody has a Wooderson in their crowd.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> How do u think high school kids get alcohol
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Everyone is smart about it here though. Sure we all get drunk, but we all know the limit. We all got serious after friends started being killed in drunk driving accidents 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

Anyway outta beer , beer run in 10 min 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Where do I get that one?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



http://www.baronbob.com/xl-giant-beerglass.htm

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*



trell959 said:


> I drink like once a month
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This seems beer noobish to me, anyone else? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Everyone is smart about it here though. Sure we all get drunk, but we all know the limit. We all got serious after friends started being killed in drunk driving accidents
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lucky for me I didn't start drinking til after high school and had friends that knew better and were able to drive me home. Experience drinking I found out my limits and what I can't drink. (Vodka,whiskey) I don't drink to fast as I know my limits, I can drink a lot for my size but I am not irresponsible 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Anyway outta beer , beer run in 10 min
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



As always bro, be safe.  I'd feel negligent if I didn't say it.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> http://www.baronbob.com/xl-giant-beerglass.htm
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome thanks and yes he is a pre -noob he is too young to drink like we do 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> As always bro, be safe.  I'd feel negligent if I didn't say it.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Only had 2 from weds , so I am good 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 PM ----------

Be back, going to get beer 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

Apex...age?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 13, 2012)

So now we have BeerChameleon & now BeerNoob. Not bad...


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

And David...did you not see/get my Wooderson comment? 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 13, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> So now we have BeerChameleon & now BeerNoob. Not bad...
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



We also have WineNoob...

Ifyouknowwhatimean.jpg

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Apex...age?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I am 13,060 days old today! 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I am 13,060 days old today!
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*

Click to collapse



Please...no math.  :banghead:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Please...no math.  :banghead:
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I'm 35. I'll be 36 in March... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm 35. I'll be 36 in March...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*

Click to collapse



Righteousness.

 Welcome to the grandpa club.  I'm a charter member.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I am 13,060 days old today!
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*

Click to collapse




Google now ftw...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Google now ftw...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Calculators ftw.  I knew the answer, Carey Hart.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Righteousness.
> 
> Welcome to the grandpa club.  I'm a charter member.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I often feel way too old around these here parts, as far as my given earth age, but I off set that by never being serious and acting like a kid. I think I've got that locked down fairly well... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I often feel way too old around these here parts, as far as my given earth age, but I off set that by never being serious and acting like a kid. I think I've got that locked down fairly well...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*

Click to collapse



That's my xda credo.  I've managed quite a fun existence here.  The mafia is for real though.  Best people on xda live here.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 13, 2012)

My girlfriend bought a custom motocross case for her phone with my motocross number on it <3

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's my xda credo.  I've managed quite a fun existence here.  The mafia is for real though.  Best people on xda live here.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I've gathered that as well. I was around 800 posts (I'm guessing) before I found out life existed outside device forums. I know, I know... 

And I've found some great folks here (in OT threads) and many of those are of La Mafioso stature. I never thought that when I got caught in a boot loop back in May that I'd be here still, and have so many 'e-friends' to 'cyberchill' with... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> My girlfriend bought a custom motocross case for her phone with my motocross number on it <3
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What is the meaning behind the number anyway?  I've been meaning to ask.  Nice of her, trell, sweet.

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, I've gathered that as well. I was around 800 posts (I'm guessing) before I found out life existed outside device forums. I know, I know...
> 
> And I've found some great folks here (in OT threads) and many of those are of La Mafioso stature. I never thought that when I got caught in a boot loop back in May that I'd be here still, and have so many 'e-friends' to 'cyberchill' with...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*

Click to collapse



Well, for a few here, it's gone into things like IRC and GTalk, and things like that.  I consider most, if not all my Mafioso friends.  They're as real to me as any person I interact with in person.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What is the meaning behind the number anyway?  I've been meaning to ask.  Nice of her, trell, sweet.

Click to collapse



Well when I first started racing, I was trying to think of a number and my mom suggested 959. She said this because I was born April 7 at 9:59 pm. I've had this number since I was 5.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Well when I first started racing, I was trying to think of a number and my mom suggested 959. She said this because I was born April 7 and 9:59 pm. I've had this number since I was 5.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's cool!  A mother never forgets.

I's have to get a wider number plate though...1256.:victory:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And David...did you not see/get my Wooderson comment?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I saw that, but don't know what wooderson is? 

Also I am back I got  22oz IPA and a big bottle of wine! 

This beer is good!!





Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I saw that, but don't know what wooderson is?
> 
> Also I am back I got  22oz IPA and a big bottle of wine!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha, sorry...it may be obscure at this point.  Matthew McCaughney's character in Dazed & Confused.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Haha, sorry...it may be obscure at this point.  Matthew McCaughney's character in Dazed & Confused.

Click to collapse



Oh s hit!! I need to watch that movie again!! Its been awhile!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Oh s hit!! I need to watch that movie again!! Its been awhile!
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



"It'd be a lot cooler if you did"


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> "It'd be a lot cooler if you did"

Click to collapse



Well played... :thumbup:

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> "It'd be a lot cooler if you did"

Click to collapse



I will , but tonight is catch up on TV night 

I M watching ink master

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Well played... :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*

Click to collapse



I still say that to my wife to this day when she doesn't have something I want lol...


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I will , but tonight is catch up on TV night
> 
> I M watching ink master
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



The Walking Dead season premier this Sunday... (!) 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> The Walking Dead season premier Sunday... (!)
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*

Click to collapse



I know I am psyched!! Also American horror story Wednesday!!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I know I am psyched!! Also American horror story Wednesday!!
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



TV Shmeevee....either of you update to Nvidia's latest?  306.97.  If so, smooth sailing?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, I've gathered that as well. I was around 800 posts (I'm guessing) before I found out life existed outside device forums. I know, I know...
> 
> And I've found some great folks here (in OT threads) and many of those are of La Mafioso stature. I never thought that when I got caught in a boot loop back in May that I'd be here still, and have so many 'e-friends' to 'cyberchill' with...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*

Click to collapse




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well, for a few here, it's gone into things like IRC and GTalk, and things like that.  I consider most, if not all my Mafioso friends.  They're as real to me as any person I interact with in person.

Click to collapse



This is a perfect example of why I love this thread. We always have a ton of fun just chatting crap and trolling during the day, but when it's night time it generally gets to less trolling and more of a great chat.

I'm glad to be a part of this thread with you guys, not gonna lie 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> TV Shmeevee....either of you update to Nvidia's latest?  306.97.  If so, smooth sailing?

Click to collapse



I don't have a graphics cars by them 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I don't have a graphics cars by them
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Ahh  alrighty.


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> TV Shmeevee....either of you update to Nvidia's latest?  306.97.  If so, smooth sailing?

Click to collapse



Did you ever see the image of my laptop, which now looks like it's been attacked by a fuggin' beaver? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Did you ever see the image of my laptop, which now looks like it's been attacked by a fuggin' beaver?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*

Click to collapse



Negative sir.

The file name says "win 8"....that's why I'm curious.  I'm staying on 7.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Negative sir.
> 
> The file name says "win 8"....that's why I'm curious.  I'm staying on 7.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I'll see if I can find the image again.

Edit: Found it. This is after I dropped it from about 5 feet. I guess it was a good thing it was in its case, but still. Everything works fine, just looks like hell... 






*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'll see if I can find the image again.
> 
> Edit: Found it. This is after I dropped it from about 5 feet. I guess it was a good thing it was in its case, but still. Everything works fine, just looks like hell...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL! I remember you posting that and me reacting exactly the same xD


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> LOL! I remember you posting that and me reacting exactly the same xD
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Thanks for the empathy... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

Buzzed... and feeling good!! 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Buzzed... and feeling good!!
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Tired... And feeling like ****!

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Thanks for the empathy...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*

Click to collapse



No problem 
Always glad to help xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Tired... And feeling like ****!
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Sorry? 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> No problem
> Always glad to help xD

Click to collapse









*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sorry?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Heh I can't type right now thank you autocorrect for allowing me to not just type gibberish

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Heh I can't type right now thank you autocorrect for allowing me to not just type gibberish
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



That's all you type.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 13, 2012)

The noobs offline at last 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's all you type.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Mesh

Drinking wine now!! Need to get faded!! U drunk yet skinny?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Mesh
> 
> Drinking wine now!! Need to get faded!! U drunk yet skinny?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Is it 2am yet?  Nope.  On my way though.  

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------

I'm always the last to get hammered...west coast USA man...always lagging 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Is it 2am yet?  Nope.  On my way though.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I got 3.5 hours til 2 ' be faded at 11:30 most likely 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I got 3.5 hours til 2 ' be faded at 11:30 most likely
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



AZ doesn't do daylight savings right?  So is it 10:30 there too?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> AZ doesn't do daylight savings right?  So is it 10:30 there too?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Exactly 1030 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Exactly 1030
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Same....gulp, down the hatch!

But to be fair, I drink sh*t beer, but a lot of it.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Same....gulp, down the hatch!
> 
> But to be fair, I drink sh*t beer, but a lot of it.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I know u drink keystone 

But no worries bro, I know u love it and enjoy it. Just not me bro 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I know u drink keystone
> 
> But no worries bro, I know u love it and enjoy it. Just not me bro
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Natty tonight...just cracked #8...4 to go, and two High Life tall cans still in the car.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Natty tonight...just cracked #8...4 to go, and two High Life tall cans still in the car.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Nooo!! NATTy.

Come on dude I appreciate keystone over that crap!! Sorry man  

Also high life isn't bad, champagne of beer! **** ya!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

And dude, not to pull the age card, when I was 25, I was right on par with where you're at, drink choice-wise...but in recent years, I've obviously lowered my standards.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And dude, not to pull the age card, when I was 25, I was right on par with where you're at, drink choice-wise...but in recent years, I've obviously lowered my standards.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Even if I get old I won't downgrade that low I might goto corona or bud light but anything lower then that, what's the point?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Even if I get old I won't downgrade that low I might goto corona or bud light but anything lower then that, what's the point?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Hm.  Well, I agree.  But I live on a budget now, so I buy what I buy, or I get nothing.  Hopefully you'll put yourself in a better position, financially, than I have.  You think I'd be a Keystone cop if I could afford anything else?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hm.  Well, I agree.  But I live on a budget now, so I buy what I buy, or I get nothing.  Hopefully you'll put yourself in a better position, financially, than I have.  You think I'd be a Keystone cop if I could afford anything else?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I am on a budget but I still manage to get at least a lot of bud light if I am saving money. If I have kids I might downgrade. But I never like natty or keystone,  but u never know..

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I am on a budget but I still manage to get at least a lot of bud light if I am saving money. If I have kids I might downgrade. But I never like natty or keystone,  but u never know..
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Make more than $13.50/hour with a wife and two kids at 36 years old, and you have a fighting chance at better beer.  Otherwise, I'll be welcoming you to my world when that time comes.:highfive:

---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------

But now's not the time to feel sorry for ourselves....we drink!:good:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Make more than $13.50/hour with a wife and two kids at 36 years old, and you have a fighting chance at better beer.  Otherwise, I'll be welcoming you to my world when that time comes.:highfive:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------
> 
> But now's not the time to feel sorry for ourselves....we drink!:good:

Click to collapse



I plan to make more then that (sorry if I am being an ass) don't mine me asking did u have kids earlier then planned? Did u get a college degree?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Everybody has a Wooderson in their crowd.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Is that me? When I was 16 I had a shaved head and a foot long goatie. Never got carded. Bought it for people older than me. Always joked I was going to get a contributong to the delinquency of a minor ticket. First minor in history.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I plan to make more then that (sorry if I am being an ass) don't mine me asking did u have kids earlier then planned? Did u get a college degree?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Here we go...

Degree, YES...1996:  the problem?  I Majored in Theater.  Big problem...not practical.

Met my wife in 1999, Married in 2002 (i was 25).  Planned first kid, Spaghetti(Eden)... she was born in 2005(I was 29).....fast forward.....Planned 2nd kid, Meatball (Sophia), born in 2010.

But what did I do from 1999-2007?  That's the important part.



I played drums "professionally".  That's where money troubles come into play.  I've been a drummer since the age of 7.

Here's the super short story...

Rockstar, Inmate, rockstar again (mild success)/quit music just in time for a wildfire to burn everything we owned.....start over.  Have kids along the way, have a few jobs, drown sorrows in alcohol.  Didn't change lifestyle, tried to play music again at age 32 but lacked passion.  I decided to trade it all in to support my family.

Can't rely on my degree to get me anything, but I've been a harder worker in the last 4 years as I've ever been, so at 36, here I am....just trying to make my family proud of me.

Even though I drink on the cheap.  I'm just trying to give everyone what they want.



Sorry if that made little sense.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Here we go...
> 
> Degree, YES...1996:  the problem?  I Majored in Theater.  Big problem...not practical.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude thanks for the story bro, awesome life, I don't plan on having a kid til I M making at least 20 an hour probably age 29 or 30. Just me..

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Dude thanks for the story bro, awesome life, I don't plan on having a kid til I M making at least 20 an hour probably age 29 or 30. Just me..
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Wait til I get around to posting my wedding pics....gaaaaaaaaaaaay.

---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 PM ----------

My post-music life with my first daughter is well documented on Vimeo man....Boborone has seen most of my videos....check them out.

www.vimeo.com/chrislight

now you have my full name.  behave.:cyclops:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wait til I get around to posting my wedding pics....gaaaaaaaaaaaay.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Send me video later, me too faded to take effort to click and watch. Also watching shows  

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Send me video later, me too faded to take effort to click and watch. Also watching shows
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



There's 34 vids on my Vimeo.  I'll leave it up to you to decide which ones to watch.  I'll suggest some when you're ready.

FYI....there's some production value in my vids....not handheld AFV crap.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> There's 34 vids on my Vimeo.  I'll leave it up to you to decide which ones to watch.  I'll suggest some when you're ready.
> 
> FYI....there's some production value in my vids....not handheld AFV crap.

Click to collapse



Tomorrow :


Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## a.cid (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Here we go...
> 
> Degree, YES...1996:  the problem?  I Majored in Theater.  Big problem...not practical.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WoW, man...
That just shows that everyone has a story behind them...
They do what they do, and all of it is justified to them, at that momnet...

You sir, have got my respect...
:thumbup::good:


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

a.cid said:


> WoW, man...
> That just shows that everyone has a story behind them...
> They do what they do, and all of it is justified to them, at that momnet...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm an open book man.  Spend enough time around here and I like to share pics of my kids and my current life.  My life doesn't suck, regardless of my income.

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 11:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------

Spaghetti and Meatball are pretty well known around these parts.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 13, 2012)

David he makes awesome videos man. Should check em out for sure. Have you gotten around to doing the vid of your puter? That thing would totally work as a space Odyssey off shoot.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> David he makes awesome videos man. Should check em out for sure. Have you gotten around to doing the vid of your puter? That thing would totally work as a space Odyssey off shoot.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse




Bob...you make me blush.  Total homo.


I just got an awesome lens for cheap that will do some interesting macro shots.  I wanna make the inside of my PC look like a huge room....with awesome ambient music.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## a.cid (Oct 13, 2012)

I've seen Spaghetti and Meatball in the (erstwhile) Confessions thread 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## boborone (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Bob...you make me blush.  Total homo.
> 
> 
> I just got an awesome lens for cheap that will do some interesting macro shots.  I wanna make the inside of my PC look like a huge room....with awesome ambient music.
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't wait! Sounds awesome. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 13, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I've seen Spaghetti and Meatball in the (erstwhile) Confessions thread
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Don't bring that up 
I could do with that thread right about now lol


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Can't wait! Sounds awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The blue octopus will most likely be the main protagonist.






Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 13, 2012)

Well I'm about to head home from my girl's. See y'all in a hour or so.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 13, 2012)

what up mafia im back at work and still kickin :highfive:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> what up mafia im back at work and still kickin :highfive:

Click to collapse



Welcome back dude!  Nice to see you!

I was just self-indulging in an old video of mine...I should have put the ending at the beginning, but i was trying to dramatize sprinklers...so...
https://vimeo.com/2915849


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Welcome back dude!  Nice to see you!
> 
> I was just self-indulging in an old video of mine...I should have put the ending at the beginning, but i was trying to dramatize sprinklers...so...
> <iframe src="http://player.vimeo.co... on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>

Click to collapse



thanks dude i feel a lot better took me a cple days to get use to the blood pressure med though


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

Mi compadres es borracho, y mi es no borracho. (I know that's improper Spanish, I slept through that class in High School) I'm up, working, after a short naparini (again, poor attempt at another language, what can I say. I'm still mostly asleep)... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## boborone (Oct 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Mi compadres es borracho, y mi es no borracho. (I know that's improper Spanish, I slept through that class in High School) I'm up, working, after a short naparini (again, poor attempt at another language, what can I say. I'm still mostly asleep)...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*

Click to collapse



I speak that broken Spanglish. What's up man

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Oct 13, 2012)

Speaking of Spanglish




Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> I speak that broken Spanglish. What's up man
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nada, just finishing up paperwork at, well, work... 

Que paso? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*



boborone said:


> Speaking of Spanglish
> 
> View attachment 1397870
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Damn, I need a beer. All that beer talk, ya dig? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## boborone (Oct 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nada, just finishing up paperwork at, well, work...
> 
> Que paso?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*

Click to collapse



At 3am? Should swing by for a beer, erm cervaza, when you get off. Rockwall.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> At 3am? Should swing by for a beer, erm cervaza, when you get off. Rockwall.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'd love to, but I'm about an hour (or less) away where I work here in Arlington. I'm headed west, where the beer flows free and the dogs bark with excitement after my being gone all week. I certainly do appreciate the offer though... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## boborone (Oct 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'd love to, but I'm about an hour (or less) away where I work here in Arlington. I'm headed west, where the beer flows free and the dogs bark with excitement after my being gone all week. I certainly do appreciate the offer though...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*

Click to collapse



Sunday night. Going to be a lil get together for a bud at Abby underground on the square in Denton. 2nd friend to die in motorcycle accidents in 2 months. I'm going. If you feel like getting out, should hit it up.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sunday night. Going to be a lil get together for a bud at Abby underground on the square in Denton. 2nd friend to die in motorcycle accidents in 2 months. I'm going. If you feel like getting out, should hit it up.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh man, I'm so sorry to hear that. I'll see what my weekend 'catching up' schedule looks like. It'd be awesome to meet more fellow xda'ers! What time is the gettin' together? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## boborone (Oct 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Oh man, I'm so sorry to hear that. I'll see what my weekend 'catching up' schedule looks like. It'd be awesome to meet more fellow xda'ers!
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*

Click to collapse



Hell yeah man. Not sure if I'm going to be able to make the bbq. So I won't see everyone there. 

And it was bound to happen with this friend. He raced too much and acted like an idiot. The other guy, he died in Houston working down there. Talks between bandito chapters are going on to knock on some doors about how he died. Undercover unmarked cop was "following" him. Nothing on tape. No radio no nothing from this guy, but he saw it, and was people who were I side they're house that heard the wreck called 911. Said she saw a charger and a ram pull up and leave after he wrecked. Guy rode clean. Story doesn't add up if you read the reports. His wife just wants answers and club wants to make sure it wasn't police involvment.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hell yeah man. Not sure if I'm going to be able to make the bbq. So I won't see everyone there.
> 
> And it was bound to happen with this friend. He raced too much and acted like an idiot. The other guy, he died in Houston working down there. Talks between bandito chapters are going on to knock on some doors about how he died. Undercover unmarked cop was "following" him. Nothing on tape. No radio no nothing from this guy, but he saw it, and was people who were I side they're house that heard the wreck called 911. Said she saw a charger and a ram pull up and leave after he wrecked. Guy rode clean. Story doesn't add up if you read the reports. His wife just wants answers and club wants to make sure it wasn't police involvment.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if I'll make it to the BBQ either, I've got my kids that week/weekend. 

That's some shady sh!t there, and you're right, it doesn't add up. So, do you ride also? I had to get rid of my bike almost a year ago, but rode around with some Gypsies. Wasn't ever looking for trouble, just a good time out. 

Sorry to hear about your friend. Hopefully some answers will come soon... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## boborone (Oct 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm not sure if I'll make it to the BBQ either, I've got my kids that week/weekend.
> 
> That's some shady sh!t there, and you're right, it doesn't add up. So, do you ride also? I had to get rid of my bike almost a year ago, but tide around with some Gypsies. Wasn't ever looking for trouble, just a good time out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No I don't ride. I'm the only one of my friends just about who doesn't. I saw you posting in the confession thread about your bike. If you ever want another one. A bobber, my bud builds em. I posted pics of a couple of his builds somewhere. I'll see if I can't dig em out in the next day or two. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> No I don't ride. I'm the only one of my friends just about who doesn't. I saw you posting in the confession thread about your bike. If you ever want another one. A bobber, my bud builds em. I posted pics of a couple of his builds somewhere. I'll see if I can't dig em out in the next day or two.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah man, I'd love to have another bike. I went looking a week or two ago, but not sure if I can swing that with Christmas around the corner. 

Say, think this was a bit harsh of me: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32740778
(?) 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## boborone (Oct 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah man, I'd love to have another bike. I went looking a week or two ago, but not sure if I can swing that with Christmas around the corner.
> 
> Say, think this was a bit harsh of me: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32740778
> (?)
> ...

Click to collapse



Not too harsh. Can't say I would or wouldn't do it.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Not too harsh. Can't say I would or wouldn't do it.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Meh, I'll probably get reported and see a PM in my in box tomorrow. People just have no sense of patience, and no understanding that others aren't around constantly to hold their hand through whatever they're having issues with, whenever they need it. More so, these same people don't appreciate the fact that folks such as myself offer to help, and when they don't get it right when they expect it, that lack of appreciated is quantified by crappy replies such as his... 

Man, just got home and my dogs haven't torn up my house, this warrants a celebratory beer guzzle... :beer::thumbup:

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## boborone (Oct 13, 2012)

Here here apex. :beer:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 04:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 AM ----------

Man I think it's about time I go lay down. Been a rough week and I'd like some sleep.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Here here apex. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn, only three in the fridge. I need to make sure that before I leave for work on my out of town weeks that I have some kind of stockpile. I do have Jameson, however. That may do the trick.

Alright brotha, get some shut eye. Talk to you soon...


----------



## boborone (Oct 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Damn, only three in the fridge. I need to make sure that before I leave for work on my out of town weeks that I have some kind of stockpile. I do have Jameson, however. That may do the trick...

Click to collapse



Why hell yeah that'll work. One of these days I'm going to start bootlegging alcohol. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Why hell yeah that'll work. One of these days I'm going to start bootlegging alcohol.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I have a buddy that does that. His ish gets me twisted. Can't hang out with that guy too much, he's still far to wild for (our) age...


----------



## a.cid (Oct 13, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Don't bring that up
> I could do with that thread right about now lol
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



You could use this one...
Just don't write "I c*nf*ss......."


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

That may shift the entire direction of this thread, and you'd be inviting more noobs, like rats running from a sinking (sunken) ship, wouldn't ya?  :silly:

Side note: I got an email just now from Motorola, they're shipping my new Atrix 2. I fried that sucker out with my car battery, to send off for warranty exchange, and it worked. If that ain't 'mafia' style, I don't know what it...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 13, 2012)

Just dropping in to say hey....  been kinda on a binge lately now my hours are all messed up...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> This man has a point
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



He also had no kids and works for his dad. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 08:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 AM ----------








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He also had no kids and works for his dad.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I'll be damned...  never would've known...


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 13, 2012)

Mmmm...

Sliced Cajun Turkey fried in a pan with butter.... Mmmmm

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 13, 2012)

Afternoon everybody


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 13, 2012)

Morning guys. Off to work I go

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 13, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Afternoon everybody

Click to collapse



Hullo thar

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

---------- Post added at 09:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------




watt9493 said:


> Morning guys. Off to work I go
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Have fun ;P

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## a.cid (Oct 13, 2012)

Not sure if Mephikun made it in...


Or made it out...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 13, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Not sure if Mephikun made it in...
> 
> 
> Or made it out...
> ...

Click to collapse



One things for sure... he is super persistent!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 13, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> One things for sure... he is super persistent!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Uhhhhhh

Noob?

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## huggs (Oct 13, 2012)

Happy Saturday, Mafia
Lil bitta OT action, then off to church for lunch, then an AA meeting
not that I'm an alchy or quitting drinking, my girl has to get stamps lol
case yall hadn't noticed, I'm a lil bit hood, but that's not such a bad thing and it's not all I am


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Uhhhhhh
> 
> Noob?
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Lol you make it sound like your not noob!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 13, 2012)

huggs said:


> Happy Saturday, Mafia
> Lil bitta OT action, then off to church for lunch, then an AA meeting
> not that I'm an alchy or quitting drinking, my girl has to get stamps lol
> case yall hadn't noticed, I'm a lil bit hood, but that's not such a bad thing and it's not all I am

Click to collapse



No one ever said or thought anything of the sort (at least that I am aware of). We are all more then the sum of our parts. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 13, 2012)

For those who seen my posts in "The Thread That Shall Not Be Named" and about my bestfriend thread/ex - this is the latest inbox from her.



> So you apologise 2 weeks before I'm due?
> What's the worst I could do? I'm never in town so I wouldn't see you to hit you, I don't know enough about you to use your past against you. The worst I could do is judge you, but I won't because I'm not like that. I'm that much of a 'bestest friend' that you don't know my reaction. The one time I needed somebody, anybody and you ****ed me over because you didn't want to be a god father to Laighla and now all you can say is sorry? What the hell do you take me for? Do I have 'MUG' written across my forehead?
> Did you know that the day you inboxed me saying you didn't want to be my little girls god father I cried, thinking nobody was going to be there if I died! I have to count on my mum for my accidents, to bail me out because I have nobody there, and you being whatever age you are made me think "Maybe he's more mature that the twats I know, he's perfect to help my
> little girl grow through life"
> ...

Click to collapse



Not good :/


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## a.cid (Oct 13, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> For those who seen my posts in "The Thread That Shall Not Be Named" and about my bestfriend thread/ex - this is the latest inbox from her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your courage and decision is admirable, dude...
To own up for past mistakes, shows the depth of one's character...

Try apologizing again, explain her that what you did was in haste, and you're extremely regretting that decision...
Its a long shot, but don't give up...



I think I may also send out a message to my girlfriend-who-never-was...

Edit: I miss a thread...
I ............... that I can't move on...
Things get attached to me, and its very difficult to get away from them...
Be it a thread, a friend in the past, or even a toy I bought ages ago...its all the same story...



"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 13, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Your courage and decision is admirable, dude...
> To own up for past mistakes, shows the depth of one's character...
> 
> Try apologizing again, explain her that what you did was in haste, and you're extremely regretting that decision...
> ...

Click to collapse



I definitely don't ever want to give up, but every time since I f*cked her over and I've spoken to her, the response has always been similar to the above. So I'm beginning to lose hope to be honest.

I can totally understand why she'd not want to speak to me again. After all, even though I know I wouldn't dare make the same mistakes again, she doesn't know that and now has her daughter to think about over anything else and wouldn't want to risk me developing a good friendship with her again and a bond with her daughter, just in case I done the same again.


I think you should definitely message her and at least spark up some conversation with her.
At the end of the day, you have nothing to lose by sending the message.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## a.cid (Oct 13, 2012)

Don't lose hope...

Make her realize that this time you've come to your senses, and its for real...
Not exactly the right person to say all of this, but losing hope would just push you into a trap of self-depression...

Though, don't go overboard...to the level of "online stalker/creepy dude"...
Give her some space...


The problem is, every time I type out something, I delete all of it back again...
Even though I can just see her fb profile pic on her page, from the looks of it, she's pretty happy and has certainly moved past me...
The last thing I want is her to block me off her profile completely...it would break me again...
I've tried real hard coming up from that self-inflicted depression...I don't think I could do it all over again...
Just thinking about it makes my heart heavy...


Sorry mafias, but this thread serves dual purpose for me now...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 13, 2012)

People need to buy moar cars to give me stuff to do 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> All I can find are the ones that hold 60 oz (5 bottles)...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*

Click to collapse



Check this beer glass out... *2 Liter* :cyclops::crying::crying:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 13, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Don't lose hope...
> 
> Make her realize that this time you've come to your senses, and its for real...
> Not exactly the right person to say all of this, but losing hope would just push you into a trap of self-depression...
> ...

Click to collapse



I've just got a lot of decisions to make regarding it all. It will take some time, but time means nothing in the grand scheme of things.


Again, I'm probably not the best person to advise either but don't force the issue right away. Just start a simple conversation by popping up and saying Hey. Try to talk casually with her for a little while and then drop it into conversation bit by bit.
It's a long way of doing it, but it's better than just writing what you want to immediately and scaring her away.


I bet the other Mafia members will be thinking "Dafuq" when they see how serious conversation has got, especially considering it's not night time 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

Good to the 'mornings, mobsters! Yeah, still morning here, and for me only having three hours of sleep it's a bright and shining one, with a chance of fog all day.

*Me:* "Okay, I'm up. Time to get some sh!t done today."

*Brain:* "Hey, idiot, we just went to sleep three hours ago! What's your problem?"

*Me:* Look here, we drank three beers when we got home, slept those three beers off in three hours, so now we can drink more. Seems like I solved the problem already, Mr brainy smartypants!"

*Brain:* You are so much wiser than I..."


----------



## a.cid (Oct 13, 2012)

I have some more input, but lets talk about something else...

Saturday's already ending here 
10 pm, atm...
Though the weekends are exceptions where I stay up till 3am...



"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 13, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> For those who seen my posts in "The Thread That Shall Not Be Named" and about my bestfriend thread/ex - this is the latest inbox from her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Let it go for now. 
Speaking as a woman... (which most of you know I rarely do  ) she's not getting over this anytime soon. Your decision (I'm not judging you, I'm just responding to what I read) really hurt her deeply. 
Unfortunate as this may be, I don't think there's any way you can fix this right now.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Oct 13, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I have some more input, but lets talk about something else...
> 
> Saturday's already ending here
> 10 pm, atm...
> ...

Click to collapse



Snowflake does not agree with your assessment of the current time. She does not think it's 10pm
You are NOT on Snowflake time. That's not good.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## a.cid (Oct 13, 2012)

TonyStark said:


>

Click to collapse



How'd you get my photo?!!!
My facebook's pretty tight, my dropbox is safe, sd card is with me...
How the hell did that end up with you 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake does not agree with your assessment of the current time. She does not think it's 10pm
> You are NOT on Snowflake time. That's not good.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Besides that, even if a.cid remains defiant, there's only one other time zone that's even remotely acceptable. , and is only to be considered in Snowflake's absence.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Besides that, even if a.cid remains defiant, there's only one other time zone that's even remotely acceptable. , and is only to be considered in Snowflake's absence.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse







And what time zone might that be.....??
Hmm....
Snowflake's interest has been piqued.
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## a.cid (Oct 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake does not agree with your assessment of the current time. She does not think it's 10pm
> You are NOT on Snowflake time. That's not good.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Ohhh ####, i totally lost my Snowflake Watch!
No wonder I thought the best day in the weekend trio ended so fast!







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Besides that, even if a.cid remains defiant, there's only one other time zone that's even remotely acceptable. , and is only to be considered in Snowflake's absence.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I wonder 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> And what time zone might that be.....??
> Hmm....
> Snowflake's interest has been piqued.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Meatball time!






Sent from your mom.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 13, 2012)

a.cid said:


> How'd you get my photo?!!!
> My facebook's pretty tight, my dropbox is safe, sd card is with me...
> How the hell did that end up with you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The code word is "Snowflake"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> And what time zone might that be.....??
> Hmm....
> Snowflake's interest has been piqued.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



The UKs time zone xD
Me and Max get some acceptance of our times this way 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## a.cid (Oct 13, 2012)

Anybody listens to Eminem here?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 13, 2012)

All you all not not on GMT... don't exist. So come to the EDT (Snowflake time zone) or get outta hea!


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Anybody listens to Eminem here?
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



No, I don't. I personally can't stand the whiny voice of that dude. But, I ain't knockin' your musical preferences, if that's what you're in to. 

Say, anyone know how to fix a desktop PC that won't power on at all? I'm wondering if the power supply has given up, but the green light on the back of the tower comes on when plugged in. 

It's always something...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> All you all not not on GMT... don't exist. So come to the GMT (Snowflake time zone) or get outta hea!

Click to collapse



Brownnoser.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Meatball time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Snowflake agrees....if Snowflake does not know the current time, it automatically defaults to meatball time.
All other time zones are, quite frankly....Wrong. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 13, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Anybody listens to Eminem here?
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



I listen to his older stuff. But I can't stand his tunes from 07 onwards 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 13, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> All you all not not on GMT... don't exist. So come to the GMT (Snowflake time zone) or get outta hea!

Click to collapse



Snowflake is not on GMT (Greenwich mean time). She is on EDT (Eastern Daylight (savings) Time) (or -5 for you technical PITAs)...... 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No, I don't. I personally can't stand the whiny voice of that dude. But, I ain't knockin' your musical preferences, if that's what you're in to.
> 
> Say, anyone know how to fix a desktop PC that won't power on at all? I'm wondering if the power supply has given up, but the green light on the back of the tower comes on when plugged in.
> 
> It's always something...

Click to collapse



The battery on your motherboard could be dead.  If the green standby light is on, it doesn't sound like a PSU issue.

Though, on second thought, the fuse in your PSU could have blown, but that is a rare thing.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 13, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Anybody listens to Eminem here?
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Meh, rarely. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 12:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 PM ----------







Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## a.cid (Oct 13, 2012)

Okay, all of you, here's a request from my side...

I personally like only a selected few of his songs, and they aren't necessarily hits...

But there's one song which is an absolute classic...

Whether you are fan or not, whether you like him or hate him, or whether you aren't into music and vids and all, but my request, listen to this one...

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=S9bCLPwzSC0&desktop_uri=/watch?v=S9bCLPwzSC0

Its called Mockingbird, and he dedicates this song to his two daughters, and it is touching at times...

(First time posting a youtube link, if it doesn't show up, just google the official video of Mockingbird - Eminem)


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 13, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Okay, all of you, here's a request from my side...
> 
> I personally like only a selected few of his songs, and they aren't necessarily hits...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I love that song. It means more to me than most other songs 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The battery on your motherboard could be dead.  If the green standby light is on, it doesn't sound like a PSU issue.
> 
> Though, on second thought, the fuse in your PSU could have blown, but that is a rare thing.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



So, I'm gathering that the easiest (and most cost effective) option is to try and replace the motherboard battery, eh? I was gone all week working out of town, and when I got home this morning the PC wouldn't power on. I need to get this thing in order to do school work, as my laptop is also taking a giant crap on my head being that now I have to have it plugged in to the charger to get it to work, since its battery has now crapped out...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake is not on GMT (Greenwich mean time). She is on EDT (Eastern Daylight (savings) Time) (or -5 for you technical PITAs)......
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse


 and I live in VT... how did I cone up with GMT No wonder we never record programs at the right time.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> So, I'm gathering that the easiest (and most cost effective) option is to try and replace the motherboard battery, eh? I was gone all week working out of town, and when I got home this morning the PC wouldn't power on. I need to get this thing in order to do school work, as my laptop is also taking a giant crap on my head being that now I have to have it plugged in to the charger to get it to work, since its battery has now crapped out...

Click to collapse



Yeah...the battery is only about $7...cheapest way to go especially if the motherboard is 3+ years old and left for days at a time.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 13, 2012)

I've got 10 - 5 today to leave the house...  My P.O. felt bad for me when I told him I took a whole vox of benedryl to get some sleep...  any ideas?


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I've got 10 - 5 today to leave the house...  My P.O. felt bad for me when I told him I took a whole vox of benedryl to get some sleep...  any ideas?

Click to collapse



Spend the day at the Boy's club and donate your time


hahaha


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I've got 10 - 5 today to leave the house...  My P.O. felt bad for me when I told him I took a whole vox of benedryl to get some sleep...  any ideas?

Click to collapse



Volunteering (per Tony Stark) is a great idea. Also: side benefit....major points with ur PO and the parole board.
Otherwise: walk/hike in the park, see a movie with friends, bird watching (falls in the same category as hiking...includes Snowflake's approval  ), a run/jog, shopping, combine several options from above +???

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------

Correction: technically Snowflake is on -4 since it's still EDT When it becomes EST then it will be -5
Sorry. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 13, 2012)

Well whatever it is I do has to be behind closed doors...  get caught doing recreational stuff, i'm violated...  he wants me to mow the yard...  but it doesnt need it...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> So, I'm gathering that the easiest (and most cost effective) option is to try and replace the motherboard battery, eh? I was gone all week working out of town, and when I got home this morning the PC wouldn't power on. I need to get this thing in order to do school work, as my laptop is also taking a giant crap on my head being that now I have to have it plugged in to the charger to get it to work, since its battery has now crapped out...

Click to collapse



Here's the best replacement batt for your laptop:good::good:


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 13, 2012)

Apparently people can't read anything that isn't in red. A week after I change my sig, I get 2 different PMs asking about the guide I wrote


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He also had no kids and works for his dad.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



still work, and gf is why I drink, she brings so much drama of insignificant things. 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Apparently people can't read anything that isn't in red. A week after I change my sig, I get 2 different PMs asking about the guide I wrote

Click to collapse



Hopefully people won't skip over the top line :silly: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1751796


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> still work, and gf is why I drink, she brings so much drama of insignificant things.
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I never said you didn't work. Sounds like you need a new girlfriend. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 13, 2012)

I thought the MB battery only kept the time and date when no other power was available....  if it won't stay on unless it's on a charger, something else is wrong...


----------



## boborone (Oct 13, 2012)

Morning guys.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sup man


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Hopefully people won't skip over the top line :silly: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1751796

Click to collapse



This place has gone downhill since I'VE been a member and I didn't join until 2010....You really expect people to read?......pfffffffftttttt.

 no one reads or follows directions anymore....they just randomly flash crap and expect us all to fix it when they whine and cry in their "HALP MEEEEEEEE I DID X TO MAI FONE AND Z HAPPENED INSTEAD OF Y" (I doubt they'd even put that much info in the title or thread.....)
:banghead:

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Oct 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Sup man

Click to collapse



Not much just woke up. I feel like a million bucks (that just got spent.)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 13, 2012)

Is it just me, or is XDA so slow sometimes, it's completely unusable?


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

Morning, Bobo!

Cascabel, if you stroll through here, what you just did to us was some crazy sh!t. My head is still spinning, and you're probably still laughing...


----------



## boborone (Oct 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Is it just me, or is XDA so slow sometimes, it's completely unusable?

Click to collapse



I get it too. No matter where or how I'm connected. Phone, laptop, no matter the wifi wherever.

Seeing how I just woke up....but it is afternoon..... what's the verdict?




Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> I get it too. No matter where or how I'm connected. Phone, laptop, no matter the wifi wherever.
> 
> Seeing how I just woke up....but it is afternoon..... what's the verdict?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not guilty...  but they thought otherwise of me...

---------- Post added at 01:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 PM ----------

oh...  u meant your drinking choice....  i approve...


----------



## boborone (Oct 13, 2012)

Lulz nice

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Lulz nice
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



ever had the dark modelo in a bottle?  im drooling...


----------



## boborone (Oct 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> ever had the dark modelo in a bottle?  im drooling...

Click to collapse




Why yes I have

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> View attachment 1398864
> Why yes I have
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



FML...  I'm about ready to get back to the way things are supposed to be...  talked to my lawyer, and if i shack up in a rehab for 28 days, i can drive again in Jan 2014...  I want to go sit at a bar, drinking walk-me-downs hitting on the hot bartender...  then head back to MY place, not where I currently reside, and drink beer and play video games until i slump over on the couch and pass out...

It sounds like a worthless lifestyle to most, but I thoroughly enjoyed my worthless lifestyle....


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> View attachment 1398864
> Why yes I have
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nice refrigerator stock: wine, wine, Coke, wine, and beer... 






*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 13, 2012)

If you ever get the chance, watch the movie 
"Pope of Greenwich Village" starting Mickey Rourke and Eric Roberts. It's my all time favorite movie and I highly recommend it.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> View attachment 1398864
> Why yes I have
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Excellent choice mate!!:thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 13, 2012)

I paid $60 bucks to fix my captivates screen she broke so she could have a decent phone...  the cappy is sitting on the bookcase and she has a Nokia 6030 to her ear...  seriously?!


----------



## trell959 (Oct 13, 2012)

Bumppppp

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I paid $60 bucks to fix my captivates screen she broke so she could have a decent phone...  the cappy is sitting on the bookcase and she has a Nokia 6030 to her ear...  seriously?!

Click to collapse



The Nokia 6030 is a beast! 3MB of internal memory and an HD 128 x 128 pixel display makes by GNex look like crap.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 13, 2012)

It'll definitely take a beating...  I've rebuilt it at least 5 times...


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Bumppppp
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup trell? You guys kick some @$$ last night? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## trell959 (Oct 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sup trell? You guys kick some @$$ last night?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*

Click to collapse



Hey Apex. We tied, but it counts as a win for us. Long story with CIF.

On another note, this is going to be a pain 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey Apex. We tied, but it counts as a win for us. Long story with CIF.
> 
> On another note, this is going to be a pain
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I love the redneckafication on the exhaust. JB weld ftw!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

So, SD: I tried replacing the battery on the motherboard, and still no good. No power, no fan, no nothin'. I need this stupid thing to power on so I'm not stuck doing schoolwork on my laptop. Any more ideas? I don't suppose it's the power supply, since I have lights on the back of the tower. Not sure what else it could be. Oh! I do have one interesting clue to include: Before all of this, the PC would hibernate after use, then wouldn't turn on. The fans and lights were on, but unrepsonsive. I'd have to unplug the power cord from the back, wait a few, then plug in and boot. Sounds fishy, eh?

Also, I know this isn't tech support for my busted A$$ desktop machine, so forgive me for the hijack...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> So, SD: I tried replacing the battery on the motherboard, and still no good. No power, no fan, no nothin'. I need this stupid thing to power on so I'm not stuck doing schoolwork on my laptop. Any more ideas? I don't suppose it's the power supply, since I have lights on the back of the tower. Not sure what else it could be. Oh! I do have one interesting clue to include: Before all of this, the PC would hibernate after use, then wouldn't turn on. The fans and lights were on, but unrepsonsive. I'd have to unplug the power cord from the back, wait a few, then plug in and boot. Sounds fishy, eh?
> 
> Also, I know this isn't tech support for my busted A$$ desktop machine, so forgive me for the hijack...

Click to collapse



There's still a chance it could be the power supply. It could be having a slight outage problem, so it would still power some things but not all.

That's my only grain of knowledge about it.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> I love the redneckafication on the exhaust. JB weld ftw!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Just until I get my turbo. I've decided to go through with boosting. The reason I'm not buying headers is because the turbo kit is coming with them anyhow

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 13, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> There's still a chance it could be the power supply. It could be having a slight outage problem, so it would still power some things but not all.
> 
> That's my only grain of knowledge about it.

Click to collapse



Dammit, I hope it's an easy fix. I don't want to shell out a bunch of dough to repair this thing, or buy a new one -- as much as I'd like a new desktop PC...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> So, SD: I tried replacing the battery on the motherboard, and still no good. No power, no fan, no nothin'. I need this stupid thing to power on so I'm not stuck doing schoolwork on my laptop. Any more ideas? I don't suppose it's the power supply, since I have lights on the back of the tower. Not sure what else it could be. Oh! I do have one interesting clue to include: Before all of this, the PC would hibernate after use, then wouldn't turn on. The fans and lights were on, but unrepsonsive. I'd have to unplug the power cord from the back, wait a few, then plug in and boot. Sounds fishy, eh?
> 
> Also, I know this isn't tech support for my busted A$$ desktop machine, so forgive me for the hijack...

Click to collapse



Do you keep your laptop plugged in all the time?  My wife used to, until the battery just couldn't hold a charge anymore.

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 03:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Do you keep your laptop plugged in all the time?  My wife used to, until the battery just couldn't hold a charge anymore.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Forget what I just wrote.


Sent from your mom.


----------



## Apex (Oct 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Do you keep your laptop plugged in all the time?  My wife used to, until the battery just couldn't hold a charge anymore.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



No, just usually overnight to charge, etc. I travel for work every other week, and it spent most of that time in the case, only to be occasionally taken out for use. I think what the issue is with the laptop as far as the batter is concerned, is that it's an HP. They just don't seem to last much passed the one year mark, and this one has crossed that. I ran diagnostics on it and they all come back to point at the battery either not being "installed" (can't locate/test) or failed. My concern is with the desktop. That's my more widely used machine, and has all my coursework saved on it for school...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 14, 2012)

I knew it wasn't the MB battery...  It stays on with the cord right?


----------



## Apex (Oct 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I knew it wasn't the MB battery...  It stays on with the cord right?

Click to collapse



The light on the back of the tower? Yes. I have to point my attention to the problem I mentioned before, about how it would go into hibernation but not come out. I'd have to unplug it, wait, then plug in and power on that way. Not sure what has failed, hardware-wise, but might it be the HD itself I wonder?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> The light on the back of the tower? Yes. I have to point my attention to the problem I mentioned before, about how it would go into hibernation but not come out. I'd have to unplug it, wait, then plug in and power on that way. Not sure what has failed, hardware-wise, but might it be the HD itself I wonder?

Click to collapse



I doubt it's the power supply...  or the HD...  it's gotta be MB related...  can you disable sleep mode as a workaround?


----------



## Apex (Oct 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I doubt it's the power supply...  or the HD...  it's gotta be MB related...  can you disable sleep mode as a workaround?

Click to collapse



It won't even power on -- no boot, no fan, no noise, nothing'. Just completely unresponsive to the power button when pressed. It was working fine before this, despite the weird hibernation thing, which seemed to clear up a few days before I left to go out of town. Weirdness...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It won't even power on -- no boot, no fan, no noise, nothing'. Just completely unresponsive to the power button when pressed. It was working fine before this, despite the weird hibernation thing, which seemed to clear up a few days before I left to go out of town. Weirdness...

Click to collapse



Power supply...   do you have another?


----------



## Apex (Oct 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Power supply...   do you have another?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I've tested a couple of other power supply cords, but wondering if the actual power supply in the tower has taken a hike...


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, I've tested a couple of other power supply cords, but wondering if the actual power supply in the tower has taken a hike...

Click to collapse



Most likely. My PSU blew up and did the same thing yours seems to be doing

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 14, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Most likely. My PSU blew up and did the same thing yours seems to be doing
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



This pleases me not. Any way to test if it's getting power, say, with a voltage meter or something? I'd prefer not to go on a wild goose chase replacing parts that aren't fugged off, if'n ya know what I'm sprayin'...


----------



## boborone (Oct 14, 2012)

That is all

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Oct 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> View attachment 1399575
> 
> That is all
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why do I feel like I'm replying to one of my "friends'" facebook post about what they're having for dinner?

Just messing with you bobo, looks killer tasty! For me, tonight, it's Jason's Deli. I've been eating like a heathen all week, so...


----------



## boborone (Oct 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Why do I feel like I'm replying to one of my "friends'" facebook post about what they're having for dinner?
> 
> Just messing with you bobo, looks killer tasty! For me, tonight, it's Jason's Deli. I've been eating like a heathen all week, so...

Click to collapse



Awesome half pound burger is awesome. Jungle burger from island burger 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Oct 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Awesome half pound burger is awesome. Jungle burger from island burger
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Trying to soak up all that alcohol with some greasy burger goodness, I see. Well played, sir. Well played... :highfive:


----------



## htc fan89 (Oct 14, 2012)

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> This pleases me not. Any way to test if it's getting power, say, with a voltage meter or something? I'd prefer not to go on a wild goose chase replacing parts that aren't fugged off, if'n ya know what I'm sprayin'...

Click to collapse



Nit really

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 14, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Nit really
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



FML... :banghead:

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> FML... :banghead:
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*

Click to collapse



Not truly sure but I don't think so

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Oct 14, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> How's everyone doing?

Click to collapse



Have I not seen you or have you been away?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Apex I meant an actual power supply...


----------



## htc fan89 (Oct 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Have I not seen you or have you been away?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Been away from off-topic section lol


----------



## Apex (Oct 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Apex I meant an actual power supply...

Click to collapse



No, just power supply cords. I don't have another power supply other than an old @$$ Dell machine in the garage... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No, just power supply cords. I don't have another power supply other than an old @$$ Dell machine in the garage...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*

Click to collapse



Is it SATA?


----------



## Apex (Oct 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Is it SATA?

Click to collapse



Not sure, I'd have to dig it out and check. Would it be compatible to my HP if it's SATA? I don't know much about PSUs... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Not sure, I'd have to dig it out and check. Would it be compatible to my HP if it's SATA? I don't know much about PSUs...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*

Click to collapse



depends on what ur hp has...  if its sata or not...  also form factor matters too...  atx, at, baby at... just gotta open each jup and see....  or post the model of each ill look...


----------



## Apex (Oct 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> depends on what ur hp has...  if its sata or not...  also form factor matters too...  atx, at, baby at... just gotta open each jup and see....  or post the model of each ill look...

Click to collapse



I'll dig out the old Dell (and I mean OLD) and see what it is, as well as my HP and let you know. Probably tomorrow morning though, this week's work has caught up with me, finally.

Edit: There's a 100w power difference between the Dell's PSU and the HP's -- 200w maximum and 300w maximum respectively. I dug it out, now I'm going to go fall over... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 14, 2012)

Dead thread is dead.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 14, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 14, 2012)

I doubt I'll ever change my clock or icons...but wallpaper, sure.






Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 14, 2012)

Its a wine night!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Its a wine night!
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Yuck.  But hey, I won't tell you how to live your life.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 14, 2012)

3 bars and i feel nothing...  just cancels out the NOS...  wtf...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Love that wally, share please


----------



## trell959 (Oct 14, 2012)

Damn double D where have you been?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 14, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Love that wally, share please

Click to collapse



+1


And on that note, hi everyone 














Now I'm going to sleep, so night 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Damn double D where have you been?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My last post in the drunk thread explains a lot. But yeah, been f#cking, drinking and studying... College life is the sh!t


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 14, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> My last post in the drunk thread explains a lot. But yeah, been f#cking, drinking and studying... College life is the sh!t

Click to collapse



Slow ascending clap.....

I'm proud of you dd....living the f'n dream.:thumbup:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 14, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Love that wally, share please

Click to collapse



I have to remember which phone I have it on....give me a minute.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------

K. Found it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Slow ascending clap.....
> 
> I'm proud of you dd....living the f'n dream.:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Yeah man, it is life as I always pictured it.haha. I'm happy at the moment, and as far as I'm concerned that's all that matters


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 14, 2012)

K. night all

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> K. night all
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Goodnight bd, sleep well


----------



## trell959 (Oct 14, 2012)

I just saw the funniest picture, can't post it here though 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I just saw the funniest picture, can't post it here though
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Can you edit it?

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------




deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah man, it is life as I always pictured it.haha. I'm happy at the moment, and as far as I'm concerned that's all that matters

Click to collapse



Hell yeah.

Tbh I don't remember what I said in that post about you.  Water under the bridge dude...I'm glad to see you making an appearance here though.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Can you edit it?
> 
> Sent from your mom.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aight, all us good man. So how is life for you... Ima creeper so I know you have finally moved away from the in laws. Things better now?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 14, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Aight, all us good man. So how is life for you... Ima creeper so I know you have finally moved away from the in laws. Things better now?

Click to collapse



Things are amazing now...and damn, that's way cool that you've lurked on some details.  I'm getting started tomorrow on a new and hopefully epic video highlighting our lives here.  Many people havent truly met my 2 year old Sophia.  Eden is well documented on my Vimeo...I wanna introduce Sophia to the world.  She's a bit of a troll/jokester.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Things are amazing now...and damn, that's way cool that you've lurked on some details.  I'm getting started tomorrow on a new and hopefully epic video highlighting our lives here.  Many people havent truly met my 2 year old Sophia.  Eden is well documented on my Vimeo...I wanna introduce Sophia to the world.  She's a bit of a troll/jokester.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Having no true intenet other than my sh!ty 3g doesn't enable me to view much of anyone's stuff, but if I ever have a good connection I will deff check out your stuff.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Can you edit it?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



No, it has to do with 9/11 and I don't want to upset anyone.

Check your PM.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Oct 14, 2012)

Guys I can't wait for the Lg Nexus 4 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Guys I can't wait for the Lg Nexus 4
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Note2 for me.  I almost never use my phone as a phone, and I don't want a tab, so there it is.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Note2 for me.  I almost never use my phone as a phone, and I don't want a tab, so there it is.

Click to collapse



note 2 for me also


----------



## trell959 (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm done with Exynos. Exynos and Jellybean don't run well together.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 14, 2012)

I posted in the mod request thread which might get me banned...  so if I wakeup, and cant login...  It was an honor knowing each and every one of you.  Thanks.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I posted in the mod request thread which might get me banned...  so if I wakeup, and cant login...  It was an honor knowing each and every one of you.  Thanks.

Click to collapse



well if thats the case ill hit ya up on gtalk :highfive:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 14, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> well if thats the case ill hit ya up on gtalk :highfive:

Click to collapse



Thanks buddy...


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Thanks buddy...

Click to collapse



ive seen worse posts than the one you posted, you shld be ok


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 14, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> ive seen worse posts than the one you posted, you shld be ok

Click to collapse



Just wait until it escalates....


----------



## boborone (Oct 14, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> well if thats the case ill hit ya up on gtalk :highfive:

Click to collapse



boborone

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 02:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 AM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Just wait until it escalates....

Click to collapse



Think I should post what I said about the portal? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> boborone
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats up to you...  but I'd wait until the beehive gets stirred...  up to you though...  it makes perfect sense...  and yes I plan on posting the vid...  :laugh:


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Note2 for me.  I almost never use my phone as a phone, and I don't want a tab, so there it is.

Click to collapse



The only problem I see with the upcoming Note 2, the more I research it is....The fact that the CM team may be/is/have already drop(ped/ing) support for Exynos devices. 
I'm thinking Nexus if not Note (2)
Also, morning

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The only problem I see with the upcoming Note 2, the more I research it is....The fact that the CM team may be/is/have already drop(ped/ing) sort support for Exynos devices.
> I'm thinking Nexus if not Note (2)
> Also, morning
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've got a gnex on the way. I'm thinking I'll be trading it for an og note lol

Also yes cm seems to have dropped exynos chips

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 14, 2012)

Got a break of 103. Not too bad. Had better though


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 14, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I've got a gnex on the way. I'm thinking I'll be trading it for an og note lol
> 
> Also yes cm seems to have dropped exynos chips
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



I skipped the GNEX because the specs underwhelmed me (especially the SoC). However, I've owned every other Nexus PHONE (no tablet yet, no Q) and I want another Nexus device.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I skipped the GNEX because the specs underwhelmed me (especially the SoC). However, I've owned every other Nexus PHONE (no tablet yet, no Q) and I want another Nexus device.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Trade me your hox lol

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm done with Exynos. Exynos and Jellybean don't run well together.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pssssst. OMAP

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I skipped the GNEX because the specs underwhelmed me (especially the SoC). However, I've owned every other Nexus PHONE (no tablet yet, no Q) and I want another Nexus device.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its software that counts in the nexus. That's the main reason I got it. I was so frustrated with Samsung not updating my galaxy player I thought that this would be the best phone in long term.

 But to each there own 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 14, 2012)

morning folks...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 14, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Trade me your hox lol
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



For what? 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 11:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 AM ----------




watt9493 said:


> Pssssst. OMAP
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



That's the underwhelming SoC I was talking about earlier.

And weren't you complaining last week how tired you were of the GNex. Make up your damn mind Cam....

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> For what?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Gnex lol

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 14, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Gnex lol
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



No. I DO NOT want a GNex. Plus there is no way in he77 I'm doing a straight trade for a GNex.
 Not to mention all my devices are 9.5/10 just ask Trell how well I take care of my devices....

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. I DO NOT want a GNex. Plus there is no way in he77 I'm doing a straight trade for a GNex.
> Not to mention all my devices are 9.5/10 just ask Trell how well I take care of my devices....
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Lol I was joking...

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 14, 2012)

get em...  thats a non snowflake approved deal...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> get em...  thats a non snowflake approved deal...

Click to collapse



Lolwut?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Lolwut?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Im have awake and jumped him...  don't really have a clue whats going on...


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Im have awake and jumped him...  don't really have a clue whats going on...

Click to collapse



I jokingly offered my Gnex for bd's hox

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Im have awake and jumped him...  don't really have a clue whats going on...

Click to collapse



K. NP.
Hi







Mephikun said:


> I jokingly offered my Gnex for bd's hox
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



If I had said yes you would've agreed....Don't lie....

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 14, 2012)

Um of course I would have said yes but I was joking when I offered it lol

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 14, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Um of course I would have said yes but I was joking when I offered it lol
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse





Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Oct 14, 2012)

G'morning, mafia! 

I need to post a new thread in the Atrix 2 forum, regarding people bricking their phones trying to upgrade from 2.3.6 to 4.0.4 -- there are, by my count, *fourteen* posts about 'did I brick my phone' or 'help I think my fon is bricked', and it's completely ridiculous. Maybe if I post ONE thread and let these guys know that they should ask there questions in THAT thread, we may only see another 4 or 5 new threads about this same thing. Many people in the A2 forum have a severe literary disabillity...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> G'morning, mafia!
> 
> I need to post a new thread in the Atrix 2 forum, regarding people bricking their phones trying to upgrade from 2.3.6 to 4.0.4 -- there are, by my count, *fourteen* posts about 'did I brick my phone' or 'help I think my fon is bricked', and it's completely ridiculous. Maybe if I post ONE thread and let these guys know that they should ask there questions in THAT thread, we may only see another 4 or 5 new threads about this same thing. Many people in the A2 forum have a severe literary disabillity...

Click to collapse



It's like that all over now. I (unfortunately at this point) follow several device forums (Amaze, One X, SGSIII, Rezound, N1....) And the stupidity level has hit an all time high. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Oct 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's like that all over now. I (unfortunately at this point) follow several device forums (Amaze, One X, SGSIII, Rezound, N1....) And the stupidity level has hit an all time high.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I'm debating whether I should do this or if my efforts will be futile against the newly emerged army of dumb...


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> For what?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just the WiFi performance. Which IMO has fixed with the latest lean kernel. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm debating whether I should do this or if my efforts will be futile against the newly emerged army of dumb...

Click to collapse



Your efforts are futile against the army of dumb that has infected xda
(Sad as it is to say)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Oct 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Your efforts are futile against the army of dumb that has infected xda
> (Sad as it is to say)
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



So, I just have to lay down my flint lock banana pistol and surrender? Nooooo! I refuse to be taken over by idiocy. I will not be infected, nor will I stand for the spread of this infectious dumb to wipe out my screen with countless posts on the same topic. I will fight this 'tardedness with fervor and great courage, I will prevail... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> So, I just have to lay down my flint lock banana pistol and surrender? Nooooo! I refuse to be taken over by idiocy. I will not be infected, nor will I stand for the spread of this infectious dumb to wipe out my screen with countless posts on the same topic. I will fight this 'tardedness with fervor and great courage, I will prevail...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*

Click to collapse



Operation IronFist needs to be brought back.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Apex (Oct 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Operation IronFist needs to be brought back.
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



By Gawd as my witness, ima crack some heads until all the noobs fluid flows out... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> By Gawd as my witness, ima crack some heads until all the noobs fluid flows out...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*

Click to collapse



I've bashed some noobs over my time here, but I've picked the targets carefully xD


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Apex (Oct 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I've bashed some noobs over my time here, but I've picked the targets carefully xD
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



I think I'm going more the more reckless mission of making several carpet bombing runs. "Napalm the n00bs"...

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 14, 2012)

/sigh: N00bs complaining about n00bs.

Tall about delusional.

BD, what say you about this infestation of n00blets we've experienced lately?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 14, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Just the WiFi performance. Which IMO has fixed with the latest lean kernel.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I call bs.
Don't make me go search for your post (or if you decided to edit it ...KC had QFT'ed it) or the quoted version....you said you were "tired" of the GNex....
Nice try though.

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> So, I just have to lay down my flint lock banana pistol and surrender? Nooooo! I refuse to be taken over by idiocy. I will not be infected, nor will I stand for the spread of this infectious dumb to wipe out my screen with countless posts on the same topic. I will fight this 'tardedness with fervor and great courage, I will prevail...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*

Click to collapse



I remain uninfected by avoiding the General/Q&A forums for the most part....and the fact that I'm not stupid (at least I'd like to think so... )


----------



## Apex (Oct 14, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> /sigh: N00bs complaining about n00bs.
> 
> Tall about delusional.
> 
> BD, what say you about this infestation of n00blets we've experienced lately?

Click to collapse



What's so tall about it? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I call bs.
> Don't make me go search for your post (or if you decided to edit it ...KC had QFT'ed it) or the quoted version....you said you were "tired" of the GNex....
> Nice try though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



QFT?!? I've seen that numerous times and not had a clue what it means 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## a.cid (Oct 14, 2012)

Was wondering, how many of you guys and gals have met each other, (by any chance)?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Apex (Oct 14, 2012)

Side step from whatever is going on here: that Red Bull guy is going to jump, live coverage on now. Can't remember who posted about that guy not jumping, but his balloon is gaining altitude and he's on his way to 23 miles up... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 14, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Was wondering, how many of you guys and gals have met each other, (by any chance)?
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



I've met 2 people but I knew them before XDA xD
I would love to meet some other members though. Just a shame that the majority are from America.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 14, 2012)

One


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 14, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> /sigh: N00bs complaining about n00bs.
> 
> Tall about delusional.
> 
> BD, what say you about this infestation of n00blets we've experienced lately?

Click to collapse



What do you think I'd say??????
Kill them all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :cyclops::good::good::good:
It actually annoys me that the preferred way to root a device these days is with a "one click" tool and a skimming of the instructions that results in twenty identical "HALP ME I HAZ BRICK!!!!!!!!!!1111111!!!!!!1" threads (eight of them in the dev forum, no less....:crying: ) and the fact that ADB is "too hard" and.........
 if I go on any longer, I'm likely to blow a gasket so....I'll just stop nao.
 Thanks for playing "listen to BD rant in teh mafia thread" you all win a brick to the head!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Apex (Oct 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> One

Click to collapse



Same here... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Well I had SnowLeopard running....  then I ran the updater to 10.7....   Guess I'll stare at this Apple logo, maybe something magical will happen...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 14, 2012)

Here...want something to laugh at?
http://soundcloud.com/g3ksan/troll

There's an accompanying Arstechnica article here
http://arstechnica.com/features/201...computer-how-to-troll-a-tech-support-scammer/

---------- Post added at 12:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> QFT?!? I've seen that numerous times and not had a clue what it means
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Quoted
For
Truth
QFT
(for the most part, there may be variations of it)

---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 PM ----------

So either everyone is off reading/listening to the link(s) I just posted or f5 doesn't work anymore.... :crying:
It's a sudden case of "dead thread"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 14, 2012)

No magic...  reinstalling SL...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> No magic...  reinstalling SL...

Click to collapse



You mean....(gasp) crApple has put out a product that's .......not.......



Magical?



http://nooooooooooooooo.com

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 14, 2012)

Does anybody here follow Felix Baumgartner's jump?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Does anybody here follow Felix Baumgartner's jump?

Click to collapse



There's no way I was gonna follow him 23 miles into the sky.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> There's no way I was gonna follow him 23 miles into the sky.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I've been watching for 1 hour 40 minutes now  It's sunday after all!


----------



## Apex (Oct 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Does anybody here follow Felix Baumgartner's jump?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I've got the live coverage on the TV. Jump already... (!)


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, I've got the live coverage on the TV. Jump already... (!)

Click to collapse



Channel?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> There's no way I was gonna follow him 23 miles into the sky.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



There no way that I actually care enough to watch it.....

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Oct 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Channel?

Click to collapse



Discovery channel is what I've got on...


----------



## trell959 (Oct 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Discovery channel is what I've got on...

Click to collapse



Same here

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 14, 2012)

I posted this in the images thread a while back, but one of my friends has just started *****ing about this on facebook :/ I therefore figures it was worth the repost 







''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## a.cid (Oct 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I posted this in the images thread a while back, but one of my friends has just started *****ing about this on facebook :/ I therefore figures it was worth the repost
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, did you click this?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Apex (Oct 14, 2012)

Yeah, so I went there... 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32799824

[Q] brick, Brick, BRICK! Think You've Bricked Your Phone?

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 14, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Lol, did you click this?
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Click what? 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 14, 2012)

Are you ready for some football


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Can anyone give me a few pointers with the OSX86 install?  I can get Snow Leopard on just fine....  After installing the 10.6.8 update it hangs on the Apple logo...  I think I need to use MultiBeast to install all the proper kexts, etc to keep it bootable...  I don't have any DL DVD to make a true Mountain Lion install disk...

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------

Also gonna post in the PC thread...  but if anyone can help, thatd be great...


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Can anyone give me a few pointers with the OSX86 install?  I can get Snow Leopard on just fine....  After installing the 10.6.8 update it hangs on the Apple logo...  I think I need to use MultiBeast to install all the proper kexts, etc to keep it bootable...  I don't have any DL DVD to make a true Mountain Lion install disk...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------
> 
> Also gonna post in the PC thread...  but if anyone can help, thatd be great...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1262364 Install the same way, just with a PC.

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, so I went there...
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32799824
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You haz a well deserved thanks from Snowflake (although it MAY say Babydoll25) 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, so I went there...
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32799824
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks good. Battle those noobs with superior intellect and Google fu!

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 14, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Are you ready for some football

Click to collapse







Foooooootball!
(Yes, I stole the pic)
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Can anyone give me a few pointers with the OSX86 install?  I can get Snow Leopard on just fine....  After installing the 10.6.8 update it hangs on the Apple logo...  I think I need to use MultiBeast to install all the proper kexts, etc to keep it bootable...  I don't have any DL DVD to make a true Mountain Lion install disk...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------
> 
> Also gonna post in the PC thread...  but if anyone can help, thatd be great...

Click to collapse



I can help, hop in IRC and send me a list of your specs so I know what I'm dealing with.

And please don't tell me you're using and AMD processor lol.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1262364 Install the same way, just with a PC.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ahhh Azrienoch... the early dayz:good:

---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Foooooootball!
> (Yes, I stole the pic)
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



are those sour grapes:cyclops:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 14, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I can help, hop in IRC and send me a list of your specs so I know what I'm dealing with.
> 
> And please don't tell me you're using and AMD processor lol.

Click to collapse



I'm there...  but then u left...  LOL nah no AMD...  Intel...  Dell Inspiron 1545...  I have a plan...  Got an 8gig flash drive on the way...  gonna use Snow Leopard to make a Mount Lion install USB stick, and try that...  Then use MultiBeat for whatever kexts I need...


----------



## trell959 (Oct 14, 2012)

WiFi kill at the Apple store

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 14, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> ahhh Azrienoch... the early dayz:good:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------
> 
> are those sour grapes:cyclops:

Click to collapse



umm... tha was david 

sup people?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 14, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> ahhh Azrienoch... the early dayz:good:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------
> 
> are those sour grapes:cyclops:

Click to collapse



No. My dad played pro ball. 
I'm a 49'ers fan. (He obviously played for them)
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> umm... tha was david
> 
> sup people?

Click to collapse



what was david?


----------



## trell959 (Oct 14, 2012)

268 devices killed...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> 268 devices killed...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm jellly. I can't get any arp-spoofing based app to work on my sensation


----------



## trell959 (Oct 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I'm jellly. I can't get any arp-spoofing based app to work on my sensation

Click to collapse



Now I'm at 355 devices . Can't get all of them because they have two WiFi networks 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Now I'm at 355 devices . Can't get all of them because they have two WiFi networks
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



WifiKill is for noobs. Just found an app in the Android Apps forum called dSploit, it's pretty much WifiKill+DroidSheep+just about any other ARP spoofing hack in one app.

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------

Bump.

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Oct 14, 2012)

Bump

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I'm jellly. I can't get any arp-spoofing based app to work on my sensation

Click to collapse



Why? it worked on mine (IIRC)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 PM ----------

Early evening, snowflake is sleeping on my shoulder bump....

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why? it worked on mine (IIRC)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



been trying with cm9 and cm10. no go.
it tries to load up libs and dalvik crashes

I think I'll have to switch back to sense...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 15, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> WifiKill is for noobs. Just found an app in the Android Apps forum called dSploit, it's pretty much WifiKill+DroidSheep+just about any other ARP spoofing hack in one app.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do you get it to make all the ads kittens? Or redirect it to some website?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 15, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> How do you get it to make all the ads kittens? Or redirect it to some website?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



This isn't a Q&A for noobs... 

so go


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 15, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> This isn't a Q&A for noobs...
> 
> so go

Click to collapse



wait... i thought that that the mafia is something that is set out to put all the noobs to peace... in other words helping them. am i wrong


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Oct 15, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Very

Click to collapse



Stop it, we're supposed to be ignoring him.

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 15, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Stop it, we're supposed to be ignoring him.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



who


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 15, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> who

Click to collapse



I don't remember.

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## TonyStark (Oct 15, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I don't remember.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



proto, where in NH?


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 15, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> proto, where in NH?

Click to collapse



Bedford, pretty close to Manchester.

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 15, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Bedford, pretty close to Manchester.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We fly out of MAN whenever we can:good:


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> View attachment 1402587

Click to collapse



Didn't let me do it  I guess you tricked me into giving you a free thanks.

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> been trying with cm9 and cm10. no go.
> it tries to load up libs and dalvik crashes
> 
> I think I'll have to switch back to sense...

Click to collapse



Well I always used a Sense based ROM....(Sue me, I like Sense  )
That may explain the discrepancy.

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------




shahrukhraza said:


> wait... i thought that that the mafia is something that is set out to put all the noobs to peace... in other words helping them. am i wrong

Click to collapse



Wrong.
Get out. This is not the baby sit a bunch of <insert random n00b insult here> thread. 
Thank you.
The management.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 15, 2012)

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Oct 15, 2012)

So, who watched the the space jump? I'm still kind of in awe by that. Though, the build up was more hype than the fall itself, no doubt impressive nonetheless...

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## boborone (Oct 15, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> So, who watched the the space jump? I'm still kind of in awe by that. Though, the build up was more hype than the fall itself, no doubt impressive nonetheless...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*

Click to collapse



I thought it got delayed permanently died to the jet stream moving more south than expected. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Oct 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> I thought it got delayed permanently died to the jet stream moving more south than expected.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



He jumped today, earlier. Late morning/early afternoon (our time, bobo) and it was pretty sweet... :thumbup:

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2012)

So as you may know...I feed my birds all kinds of different foods and treats.
Up until now, I only gave this




to my finch and canary
Today, I decided to let everybody have some....
I had a house full of meme birds.
Snowflake: notbad.jpg
Lovebirds: everythingwentbetterthanexpected.jpg
Parakeets: eatALLthenewgreenstuff.jpg
But the funniest was moon-doggie with
I'mwatchingyou.jpg

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

Why did I feel the need to get involved with this thread for? :banghead:


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Apex (Oct 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> So as you may know...I feed my birds all kinds of different foods and treats.
> Up until now, I only gave this
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol'ing at the envisioned 'cartoonish' reactions throughout your house, BD. 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Why did I feel the need to get involved with this thread for? :banghead:
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Because you're a masochist? Or you just like arguing? Or you were bored? Or I've run out reasons....?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Oct 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Because you're a masochist? Or you just like arguing? Or you were bored? Or I've run out reasons....?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



All three I believe are applicable... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Why did I feel the need to get involved with this thread for? :banghead:
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



No idea, and that thread has way too many pages to find out.

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Because you're a masochist? Or you just like arguing? Or you were bored? Or I've run out reasons....?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I'll vote for all of the above I think. I could be in that thread for a while, if someone actually responds to me that is 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 15, 2012)

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You got one at last :beer:


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well I always used a Sense based ROM....(Sue me, I like Sense  )
> That may explain the discrepancy.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> ...

Click to collapse



flashed Viper S just for that. Let's see if it'll work now


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 15, 2012)

Too many random images, post moar.

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> flashed Viper S just for that. Let's see if it'll work now

Click to collapse



The only thing I can think of that would be different is that I was never on ICS when I had my Sensation. I haven't had that phone since March or April (i think)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 15, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 15, 2012)

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2012)

(Or now that I think about it...I did have ICS on my Sensation....I just can't remember if I used wifi kill when I did)
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 15, 2012)

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------







Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 15, 2012)

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 15, 2012)

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------







Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Oct 15, 2012)

Carl, stay in the house.

Seriously, Carl. Stay in the house

Carl, I don’t want to yell but it’s the middle of the zombie apocalypse and we’re going to need you to stay close by.

Okay, buddy. Can you be a good little sheriff and stay put? I don’t know, guard the living room. Yes, okay here’s a special hat and you are officially on duty to protect the couch cushions. Just stay in the house.

Carl, I’d ground you but it seems a bit trite what with the hordes of Zombies outside trying to eat our faces.

Remember what happened when another little kid wandered off alone? You were here for that.

It’s great you’re keeping your childish rebellion alive but if one of the bad guys gets you, Daddy is going to have to shoot you in the head.

Please, Carl. Just stay here. I’ll be right back. Protect the couch cushions. Make some lunch. Get back to doing that math homework we inexplicably cared about 4 episodes ago.

Carl, I’m not fugging around. Please, Carl. Just stay in the house. Do this one fugging thing. Just stay in the house for the next 5 minutes.

HAS ANYONE SEEN CARL?? HE’S NOT IN THE HOUSE.

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2012)

Sigh....I hate carnival schedule.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 15, 2012)

Man this thread is so interesting. Sometimes its a images thread, sometimes its a confessions thread, and sometimes its a PC fixing thread! It never ceases to amaze me!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Oct 15, 2012)

Wtf was that? Anyone watch that? Zombies in the prison that aren't 'zombies'? I'm so confused... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

Grrrr

Been through cm9, cm10, sense, custom kernels and i still cant get it to work 
The best? I have to wake up in 2 hours 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Oct 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Grrrr
> 
> Been through cm9, cm10, sense, custom kernels and i still cant get it to work
> The best? I have to wake up in 2 hours
> ...

Click to collapse



Get some me rest dude, I hear that helps a lot of things... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 15, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Man this thread is so interesting. Sometimes its a images thread, sometimes its a confessions thread, and sometimes its a PC fixing thread! It never ceases to amaze me!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



And on that note.....
Buh-bye now!

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> And on that note.....
> Buh-bye now!
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



And I also heard that it's a noob hating thread. Ever heard of that one BD?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Oct 15, 2012)

(*braces for it*)... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar running Mayanogenmod 10*


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 15, 2012)

Smash noobs in the face with potatos.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 15, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Smash noobs in the face with potatos.

Click to collapse



And here I'm think it was bricks... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 15, 2012)

BD uses bricks, I use potatos. I'm not as kind as her, potatos take much longer to kill someone with.


----------



## Apex (Oct 15, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> BD uses bricks, I use potatos. I'm not as kind as her, potatos take much longer to kill someone with.

Click to collapse









*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## a.cid (Oct 15, 2012)

@kc - told ya to stay outta that one...
Best of luck spending hours defending your opinion!



shahrukhraza said:


> And here I'm think it was bricks...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



And I prefer






Choose... 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 15, 2012)

Anyone else rooting for the Chargers on Monday night football besides me?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Anyone else rooting for the Chargers on Monday night football besides me?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



im in bro! kinda have family ties lol!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

I've traced the problem to Mountain Lion not supporting my AHCI w/o editing the kexts...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I've traced the problem to Mountain Lion not supporting my AHCI w/o editing the kexts...

Click to collapse



Stop f*cking with Apple nonsense.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Stop f*cking with Apple nonsense.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



i gotta keep busy man...  so many mixed emotions... cant do the idle time anymore...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i gotta keep busy man...  so many mixed emotions... cant do the idle time anymore...

Click to collapse



My white room (PC) needs a dusting....come over.  Just anything but a forced apple install.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My white room (PC) needs a dusting....come over.  Just anything but a forced apple install.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Will there be Keystone?


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Will there be Keystone?

Click to collapse



hold up im in if it is :laugh:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Will there be Keystone?

Click to collapse



Dost thou Pope sh*teth in thy wooded area?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dost thou Pope sh*teth in thy wooded area?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



On my way...  posting from tapatalk right now...  my cell has already rang...  i told him to suck it...


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 15, 2012)

Morning bump.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 15, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Morning bump.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



G'morming Proto! Is it Friday yet? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 15, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> G'morming Proto! Is is Friday yet?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Is is not.


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 15, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm gonna miss the ability to charge to 50% and have the battery last forever... Main downside to more powerful phones with similar batteries to older phones...

Oh well 



Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 15, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 15, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Holy **** what phone is that?

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Holy **** what phone is that?
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



SGSIII... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 15, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> SGSIII...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



**** lol

I'm getting a Gnex and will probably trade for a note or, only for the camera, a 4S

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> **** lol
> 
> I'm getting a Gnex and will probably trade for a note or, only for the camera, a 4S
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



For the first time ever, I'm completely content with my setup... :thumbup:

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 15, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> For the first time ever, I'm completely content with my setup... :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Lol I want an s3

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol I want an s3
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



It's a bad machine, kid... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 15, 2012)

I suppose I can live with the Gnex for a short while lol

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

Kid gets mentioned... I appear out of nowhere


----------



## Apex (Oct 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Kid gets mentioned... I appear out of nowhere

Click to collapse



Sup, Kid? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sup, Kid?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Just relaxing at home after being out most of the day. You?


----------



## Apex (Oct 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just relaxing at home after being out most of the day. You?

Click to collapse



Just working. Big art installation today in Dallas for some über rich art 'tard... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 15, 2012)

Interesting all the noob conversation's. Then when a mafia shows... conversation continues...


----------



## Apex (Oct 15, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Interesting all the noob conversation's. Then when a mafia shows... conversation continues...

Click to collapse



By my count, I'm two posts ahead of you, TS... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> By my count, I'm two posts ahead of you, TS...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



By my count, I'm only a few ahead


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

awwww damn....  up be fore 9:30am two days in a row...  am I starting to become a respectable member of society?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> awwww damn....  up be fore 9:30am two days in a row...  am I starting to become a respectable member of society?

Click to collapse



With your history, I doubt that


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> With your history, I doubt that

Click to collapse



small steps, my son, small steps...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> small steps, my son, small steps...

Click to collapse



True that.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> small steps, my son, small steps...

Click to collapse



Very small 

Jkjk

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Very small
> 
> Jkjk
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



I'm cool with very small....  I actually kinda pumped...  My mandatory shove god down your throat to stay sober is moving about 25 miles away into the ghetto...  Sorry folks, I'm not going out of my way like that...


----------



## Apex (Oct 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> With your history, I doubt that

Click to collapse



While everyone else will rag on you, I'll say I'm proud of ya. $#!¡T's gonna come together for you man... :thumbup:

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> While everyone else will rag on you, I'll say I'm proud of ya. $#!¡T's gonna come together for you man... :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Well I got a job again...  just have to meet the owner...  I'm a cell phone repair tech again...  Just pisses me off at first I'll be making money on the repairs, not an hourly rate....  since it's a new business....  dunno am I am I gonna do it or not...


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 15, 2012)

Prank played...

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Prank played...
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Nice....   I can fix that...


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Nice....   I can fix that...

Click to collapse



Or he can just stop the cracked screen app 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Or he can just stop the cracked screen app
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Guess I didn't realize such a useless app existed...  I tend to keep meaningful things on my phone...


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Guess I didn't realize such a useless app existed...  I tend to keep meaningful things on my phone...

Click to collapse



I use it for pranks lol

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I use it for pranks lol
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



If you want to prank someone, change their voicemail number to 1-800-COMCAST


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> If you want to prank someone, change their voicemail number to 1-800-COMCAST

Click to collapse



LOL sounds fun

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 15, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> By my count, I'm two posts ahead of you, TS...

Click to collapse





KidCarter93 said:


> By my count, I'm only a few ahead

Click to collapse





Quasimodem said:


> small steps, my son, small steps...

Click to collapse



Not so fast pex


KidCarter93 said:


> A.cid and Tony Stark are on a 2 month probation. I think Quasi is in (not too sure). Others are noobs xD'

Click to collapse



*THIS^^^   ^^^*



Mephikun said:


> Very small
> 
> Jkjk
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



NO!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Not so fast pex
> 
> 
> *THIS^^^   ^^^*
> ...

Click to collapse



You have a quoting fetish, right?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

I seem to get into funks where I don't post much...  but I told that [email protected] get up out my house...  Now I have a decision to make...  Should I have a cup of coffee before my 2nd NOS?


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 15, 2012)

No @ KC... jus sayn


----------



## trell959 (Oct 15, 2012)

How I take notes in Econ... 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> How I take notes in Econ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I can't read a word of that LOL....

I'm only gonna ask this one more time, or else it gets boxed up and put away....

I HAVE A SPARE 204PIN DDR3 4GIG CORSAIR VENGEANCE CL9 LAPTOP RAM CHIP....

Is it going in box or to someone who needs it?

You never responded Tony...  So it fell on Jaszek...  and he hasn't responded either...  Last chance...


----------



## huggs (Oct 15, 2012)

Whats good yall
I'm tying out the irc channel, but I've never used irc so idk what I'm doing.
Plus it's dead quiet on there


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

huggs said:


> Whats good yall
> I'm tying out the irc channel, but I've never used irc so idk what I'm doing.
> Plus it's dead quiet on there

Click to collapse



Are you using the web way to get there?  I have mIRC umm...  free... PM if you want it...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> No @ KC... jus sayn

Click to collapse



2char


----------



## Apex (Oct 15, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



I was speaking about you earlier Apex


----------



## huggs (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Are you using the web way to get there?  I have mIRC umm...  free... PM if you want it...

Click to collapse



ahhh i'm just playin around with it, yeah i'm using the web for it
i don't even have a smartphone anymore to get an app
I been using Obama phones the past month or two, super ghetto style
I never even know my own # lol


----------



## Apex (Oct 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I was speaking about you earlier Apex

Click to collapse



I hope it was all derogatory... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I hope it was all derogatory...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Haha pretty much :thumbup:




        Okay, I lied


----------



## Apex (Oct 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Haha pretty much :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse








''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

huggs said:


> ahhh i'm just playin around with it, yeah i'm using the web for it
> i don't even have a smartphone anymore to get an app
> I been using Obama phones the past month or two, super ghetto style
> I never even know my own # lol

Click to collapse



I want an Obama phone


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

Morning about to head to work.
Walking dead and dexter were awesome last night!! 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## codeknight11 (Oct 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning about to head to work.
> Walking dead and dexter were awesome last night!!
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Night, about to sleep


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## huggs (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I want an Obama phone

Click to collapse



My friends always keep giving me one to use so they can reach me, or so I cancall people or whatever, then end up needing it back. But then I end up with another one real quick

I was having one that could make and receive calls, and then one that could text.

My life is more ghetto than ghetto, and I'm not trying to say that because I think it's cool or something, it just is what it is. My friends are prostitutes, known gang members, dope boys, and other encourageable characters, but they're some of the best people you could ever be around. People don't just give you valuable stuff in the hood, but it happens to me every day. Life is good, even if it's not all good,  right?

I never fit in well socially due to Asperger Syndrome (high funct autism), but my extremely efficient thought process and laser intense focus is a valuable commodity in my life. I feel good now having real friends who know I've got their bacs no matter what, and knowing they got me like that too. Never really had that before. And free Obama's ain't bad too


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

huggs said:


> My friends always keep giving me one to use so they can reach me, or so I cancall people or whatever, then end up needing it back. But then I end up with another one real quick
> 
> I was having one that could make and receive calls, and then one that could text.
> 
> My life is more ghetto than ghetto, and I'm not trying to say that because I think it's cool or something, it just is what it is. My friends are prostitutes, known gang members, dope boys, and other encourageable characters, but they're some of the best people you could ever be around. People don't just give you valuable stuff in the hood, but it happens to me every day. Life is good, even if it's not all good,  right?

Click to collapse



Exactly...  except I'm not allowed to hang with my good friends...  They fall in the same category...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

Anyone wanna play snooker?


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Anyone wanna play snooker?
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Teach me and I will 

If you have pool break pro?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Teach me and I will
> 
> If you have pool break pro?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Yeah pool break pro xD
Google it brah!


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Anyone wanna play snooki?
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver'' and fat bottom girls, make the rockin world go round!

Click to collapse



snooki is a dirty girl... you play with her!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> snooki is a dirty girl... you play with her!

Click to collapse



Of course! You're the one who passed her to me as sloppy seconds 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah pool break pro xD
> Google it brah!
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



I have it but suck badly...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I have it but suck badly...

Click to collapse



Lol. I'm good when playing against the droid on veteran, but once I play a real person I'm not so good :thumbdown:


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah pool break pro xD
> Google it brah!
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Okayguy.jpg

Reading now..

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Of course! You're the one who passed her to me as sloppy seconds
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Gave ya a thanks there, cause your right! She was a good gal when I knew her:highfive:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Gave ya a thanks there, cause your right! She was a good gal when I knew her:highfive:

Click to collapse



Society always ruins the best ones. Shame really :/


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Okayguy.jpg
> 
> Reading now..
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



It does have the rules in the app by the way 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

Alright kid I read and sorta understand the rules but I am lost, can we just play euro 8 ball or 8 ball or something else..

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Alright kid I read and sorta understand the rules but I am lost, can we just play euro 8 ball or 8 ball or something else..
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Yeah sound then. How do we set up a game?


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Society always ruins the best ones. Shame really :/
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''
> ...

Click to collapse



Alright bro I am 80 percent sure of how to play. Make a game and give me the private game id

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah sound then. How do we set up a game?
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Make a game with a private I'd an click join private game, give me the I'd and I will join your private game

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Alright bro I am 80 percent sure of how to play. Make a game and give me the private game id
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So you wanna give snooker a shot or just play pool?


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> So you wanna give snooker a shot or just play pool?
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Either one just make a game 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Either one just make a game
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Playing snooker and id is SkaDoosh


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Playing snooker and id is SkaDoosh
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Dude turn on chat!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Dude turn on chat!
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I will after my go

---------- Post added at 06:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------

This game isn't going too well at the moment 

---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------

Dead thread is dead


----------



## a.cid (Oct 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I will after my go
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Brah, you killed it afterall 

Anyone looking to watch a movie, watch Paycheck...
Nice one :good:


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Brah, you killed it afterall
> 
> Anyone looking to watch a movie, watch Paycheck...
> Nice one :good:
> ...

Click to collapse



I blame David just because he's busy beating me at snooker


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

Kc y u quitter?!?!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Kc y u quitter?!?!
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I ain't quit?!?
Maybe my signal dropped out :/

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------

I've set the same id back up again


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I ain't quit?!?
> Maybe my signal dropped out :/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 12:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 AM ----------

Damn you're internet kc!!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

I'll play a game or few...  but remember...  I suck @$$....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'll play a game or few...  but remember...  I suck @$$....

Click to collapse



Make a game and I'll join, kc keeps dropping connection 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ok
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not my fault  I'm back in again anyway


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Make a game and I'll join, kc keeps dropping connection
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Join Quasimodem


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

I'll try it later when I'm downstairs and getting better signal David. My signal upstairs is terrible


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Join Quasimodem

Click to collapse



Is it still available I will join

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 12:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Is it still available I will join
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Also what game type?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Is it still available I will join
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



8 ball

my nick


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry quasi.. I don't know what is going on with everyone quiting or losing connection, maybe it is my works internet? IDK

I am down for some more snooker anyone?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sorry quasi.. I don't know what is going on with everyone quiting or losing connection, maybe it is my works internet? IDK
> 
> I am down for some more snooker anyone?

Click to collapse



It's cool...  but I know it's not my 105 

---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 PM ----------

I dont know snooker...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It's cool...  but I know it's not my 105
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 PM ----------
> 
> I dont know snooker...

Click to collapse



Either did I, just read the help on it in the game, its easy


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Either did I, just read the help on it in the game, its easy

Click to collapse



I'm currently trying to scheme up alcohol...  I usually repair computers in turn for it...  or hack phones...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm currently trying to scheme up alcohol...  I usually repair computers in turn for it...  or hack phones...

Click to collapse



Oh ok 

I just got killed by a random opponent at snooker


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Oh ok
> 
> I just got killed by a random opponent at snooker

Click to collapse



Putting my skills to use...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Putting my skills to use...

Click to collapse



Cool. Hey u want to race me in solitaire

 Get solitaire challenge, its free 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Cool. Hey u want to race me in solitaire
> 
> Get solitaire challenge, its free
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Downloading now...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Downloading now...

Click to collapse



My let me know your username and I will send an invite...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> My let me know your username and I will send an invite...

Click to collapse



Quasimodem


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Quasimodem
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



LOL gg


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

Any good spades games?

---------- Post added at 03:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Any good spades games?

Click to collapse



again...  i was slow...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Any good spades games?

Click to collapse



Not sure.. What do u think of that racing solitaire game? Pretty cool right? It takes practice to be fast but it is addicting


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Not sure.. What do u think of that racing solitaire game? Pretty cool right? It takes practice to be fast but it is addicting

Click to collapse



again same name


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> again same name

Click to collapse



ok, one sec

---------- Post added at 01:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> again same name

Click to collapse



says u are already playing...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> ok, one sec
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



some guy named maxx did something....  try again


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 15, 2012)

I believe they had 2 A's and one x  & sorry about that haha xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

Man u got to pick up the pace


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

phuck ur fast...  u on a tablet?  do i have to get out the 10.1?

---------- Post added at 03:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> I believe they had 2 A's and one x  & sorry about that haha xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> phuck ur fast...  u on a tablet?  do i have to get out the 10.1?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No i am on my nexus, if I were on my tablet it would be slower, it is hard to play fast on that big thing lol

---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------

You do have the cards automatically add to the aces right?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No i am on my nexus, if I were on my tablet it would be slower, it is hard to play fast on that big thing lol
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------
> 
> You do have the cards automatically add to the aces right?

Click to collapse



yea, they jump up there...  im just a slow POS i guess....   :crying:

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------

BUT, I can ride my bike with no handlebars....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> yea, they jump up there...  im just a slow POS i guess....   :crying:

Click to collapse



Don't feel bad man, practice is key. You should try playing  people online, if i weren't that fast I would get murked online and I do 

At least when you play a friend you're rating doesnt go down 

---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------

Hey max you game to take me in solitaire?  

---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------

I wish in pool break bro there was Cuttthroat pool 

3 player pool :cyclops:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 15, 2012)

I have no idea how to play .. atall... but cheers anyway haha xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

U don't know how to play solitaire?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 15, 2012)

Nope, no idea xD 
Is it worth learning? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

Ya so u can race me in solitaire challenge. It is really easy to learn. Just download a solitaire game for free on android or play on your pc and figure it out. Its basically just putting cards in order and every other color, black then red or red then black. 

try it


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nope, no idea xD
> Is it worth learning?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Whaaaa?  I wanna play some Rummy...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 15, 2012)

Haha okay ill give it a go xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Whaaaa?  I wanna play some Rummy...

Click to collapse



I forgot how to play that 

Also don't know spades.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I forgot how to play that
> 
> Also don't know spades.

Click to collapse



Just get locked up for a while, you'll be a pro in no time...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

Anyone down for war?

I found a cool war multiplayer game: WAR The Card Game by 24kt studios


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 15, 2012)

Anyone want yo start me off?  I'm stuck 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Anyone down for war?
> 
> I found a cool war multiplayer game: WAR The Card Game by 24kt studios

Click to collapse



Im thinkin bout some Madden 13....  anyone with a 360 and Madden 13?  or 12?


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm playin pocket pool

Sent from my SGH-I747 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Anyone want yo start me off?  I'm stuck
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



9 on the 10  8 on the 9

aces to the top 4 empty spaces 

---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Im thinkin bout some Madden 13....  anyone with a 360 and Madden 13?  or 12?

Click to collapse



I haven't bought a sports game in forever 

---------- Post added at 02:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------

Max do u get it yet?

The goal is to get all the cards in order according to suite up to the 4 aces at the top


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 15, 2012)

Kinda.. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Kinda..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Just have to move cards around on opposite colors til you can order them in the correct suite, on the aces.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

Read this page:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1766684&page=1083

LMAO


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Read this page:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1766684&page=1083
> 
> LMAO

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

Snooker anyone?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Snooker anyone?

Click to collapse



What is your Game id again? 

Something smoosh?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What is your Game id again?
> 
> Something smoosh?

Click to collapse



kidcarter

---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------

I changed it so I can remember lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> kidcarter
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------
> 
> I changed it so I can remember lol

Click to collapse



k joining...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

Yall know there's a Pot Farm game on Facebook?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Yall know there's a Pot Farm game on Facebook?

Click to collapse



Only Facebook game I've used is zynga poker xD


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Read this page:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1766684&page=1083
> 
> LMAO

Click to collapse



Too lazy to actually read and find out, what are those codes people are posting in that thread?

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Too lazy to actually read and find out, what are those codes people are posting in that thread?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



They disarm the hidden nuclear missles in Ohio...


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

Jellybean is too smooth. So smooth that it feels like it's slooow

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Jellybean is too smooth. So smooth that it feels like it's slooow
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



C-c-c-contradiction!

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Jellybean is too smooth. So smooth that it feels like it's slooow
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Except the Phone app. That really is slow.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Jellybean is too smooth. So smooth that it feels like it's slooow
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It truly is the bomb!! Butteryy smooth... ahh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 15, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> It truly is the bomb!! Butteryy smooth... ahh
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Stop you @$$¦-¦0le lol
Ny Gnex doewnt come in til Wednesday 

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Stop you asshole lol
> Ny Gnex doewnt come in til Wednesday
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



No swearing... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 15, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No swearing...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Lol. Forgot that wasn't censored

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No swearing...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



***** please:

F UCK
S HIT
ASSHOLE


----------



## Apex (Oct 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol. Forgot that wasn't censored
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



You're quite welcome... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

Kc

y u always disconnecting????


----------



## trell959 (Oct 15, 2012)

Tired trell is tired. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Tired trell is tired.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Trell Tired tired is?


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Trell Tired tired is?

Click to collapse



Tired trell tried, tired trell tired from trying. 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

Post up that youtube vid Apex....  I posted it in a dev thread a few days back...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 16, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Stop you @$$¦-¦0le lol
> Ny Gnex doewnt come in til Wednesday
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Heehee... what did you trade? All those super old phones you had?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 16, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Heehee... what did you trade? All those super old phones you had?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Not old lol

But yes all the lower-end devices I had. I'm psyched

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82839366/


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Kc
> 
> y u always disconnecting????

Click to collapse



At least it was better that time


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 16, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Not old lol
> 
> But yes all the lower-end devices I had. I'm psyched
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



You got lucky ... gnexii is the best!! 


















(Software-based)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

Guys why is there another noobie in here?   

---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> At least it was better that time

Click to collapse



I guess


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 16, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> At least it was better that time

Click to collapse



Whatcha playin

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Whatcha playin
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Pool break pro 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

Sweet....  I'm a cell phone repair tech again...  hardware and software....  companies just getting started, so I'll be the head tech, helping them build up their parts, and s/w stuff, meaning professional equipment...  I will have the hookup soon...

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------

Music for your enjoyment...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

Someone want to challenge me on solitaire challenge?

KC?
Quasi?
Mem?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Someone want to challenge me on solitaire challenge?
> 
> KC?
> Quasi?
> Mem?

Click to collapse



You spanked me, but sure...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> You spanked me, but sure...

Click to collapse



k invite sending


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

same name


----------



## boborone (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats qm 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

well fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuukleberry

again


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey bobo and 

yes quasi congrats  on the cool job 

Also I had to redo that last round like twice before I finally got it!!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Congrats qm
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks!  soon as i school Chameleon the app got a tanks for ya...

---------- Post added at 06:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------

ok i got schooled again....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Thanks!  soon as i school Chameleon the app got a tanks for ya...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------
> 
> ok i got schooled again....

Click to collapse



Might be awhile


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

its time to crack a cold ????

be back shortly...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Thanks!  soon as i school Chameleon the app got a tanks for ya...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------
> 
> ok i got schooled again....

Click to collapse



Its addicting though isn't it  

---------- Post added at 04:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 PM ----------

About to get off work, going to make my own 4 pack. Go home, walk the dog, finish my paper for networking class. Then I will be playing something on xbox drinking and watching some tv


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Its addicting though isn't it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 PM ----------
> 
> About to get off work, going to make my own 4 pack. Go home, walk the dog, finish my paper for networking class. Then I will be playing something on xbox drinking and watching some tv

Click to collapse



Yes, it is....  Madden 12 or 13?  NBA 2k12?  Halo 4?  I have a few others...


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Yes, it is....  Madden 12 or 13?  NBA 2k12?  Halo 4?  I have a few others...

Click to collapse



Ehm since when us halo 4 out

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 16, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Ehm since when us halo 4 out
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Ehm since when us halo 4 out
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Whatever the newest is...


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Whatever the newest is...

Click to collapse



Reach is. 4 doesn't come out for another 3 weeks

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Reach is. 4 doesn't come out for another 3 weeks
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Then I got that...  and some other games I bought on Xbox live...  I prefer madden...


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Then I got that...  and some other games I bought on Xbox live...  I prefer madden...

Click to collapse



Haha I wish I had gold again

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 16, 2012)

did anybody check the tags on this thread? they are mind blowing and...erm...interesting


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


>

Click to collapse



I drink Banquet beer also... :thumbup:

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I drink Banquet beer also... :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



I'm skurred 6 ain't enough...  2.5 bars and six beers will just get me started...

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------

I'm feel in frisky...  my shotgun record is 3.3 seconds...  these are 16oz...  anyone wanna see me true prowess?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> did anybody check the tags on this thread? they are mind blowing and...erm...interesting

Click to collapse



Yes noob the original mafia made those tags  back when u could edit tags 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yes noob the original mafia made those tags  back when u could edit tags
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I like them...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

Eating some chicken and some homemade chicken noodle soup and drinking this and a cup of tea.: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am kinda sick  that is why the soup and tea 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Eating some chicken and some homemade chicken noodle soup and drinking this and a cup of tea.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U keep taunting me with beer I can't get!!!! Next game or phucked...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> U keep taunting me with beer I can't get!!!! Next game or phucked...

Click to collapse



How late u staying on? I am eating then I will be finishing a paper do by midnight tonight then I am free to play games and fold laundry :/

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> How late u staying on? I am eating then I will be finishing a paper do by midnight tonight then I am free to play games and fold laundry :/
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I'll be up... but I'm faced with a dilemma...  I just smashed 4 16 oz in like 30 min... needz more beer...  fixin to work on that...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'll be up... but I'm faced with a dilemma...  I just smashed 4 16 oz in like 30 min... needz more beer...  fixin to work on that...

Click to collapse



Hmm order some? Do u have  pizza place that delivers beer? We have a place here 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hmm order some? Do u have  pizza place that delivers beer? We have a place here
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I'm gonna sweet talk the moms...


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not the only alcoholic in this thread... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only alcoholic in this thread...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



I'm serious man... I'll video a sub 4 second 16oz shotgun...  and provide commentary...

---------- Post added at 08:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 PM ----------

****....  she just left...  new plan...


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm serious man... I'll video a sub 4 second 16oz shotgun...  and provide commentary...

Click to collapse



The impressive part would be that you could comment on anything while shotgun'ing a beer... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only alcoholic in this thread...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Alcohol brings people closer together, no homo

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Alcohol brings people closer together, no homo
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Agreed. You dudes (and dudette [BD]) is alright in my book... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Agreed. You dudes is alright in my book...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse





Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

I love this beer, I would of got the 90 min one but they were out  60 minute is pretty damn delicious though

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2012)

@ Mephikun, I not only am compelled to use proper grammar all the time I'm usually expected to. I can haz cheatz hear... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> @ Mephikun, I not only am compelled to use proper grammar all the time I'm usually expected to. I can haz cheatz hear...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



:banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> @ Mephikun, I not only am compelled to use proper grammar all the time, I'm usually expected to. I can haz cheatz hear...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



FYFY!


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse









*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*



KidCarter93 said:


> FYFY!

Click to collapse



You missed the point. 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse





:sly:

Need I say more

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And you missed the comma


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> And you missed the comma

Click to collapse



That was a part of the point. D'uh... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> That's was a part of the point. D'uh...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Oh, I apologize. I obviously missed the part in my last post where I said I didn't realize that


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Oh, I apologize. I obviously missed the part in my last post where I said I didn't realize that

Click to collapse








*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Stupid panda is stupid...


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Stupid panda is stupid...

Click to collapse








*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Oh really?!?


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Oh really?!?

Click to collapse








*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2012)

Evening.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


>

Click to collapse








*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*



Babydoll25 said:


> Evening.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



G'evening, BD! 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

My best friend ever is coming through for me...

---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------

I've known that guy since I was 14...  and I'm 32 now....  good friends are hard to come by....


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> My best friend ever is coming through for me...
> 
> I've known that guy since I was 14...  and I'm 32 now....  good friends are hard to come by....

Click to collapse



Good friends may be hard to come by, but they'll always stick around... :thumbup:

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

Mission accomplished


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Mission accomplished

Click to collapse



Drink up! (*holds beer up in slainte*)... :beer:

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

Beer number 2(haven't had this one b4): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pretty damn good, probably add it to one of my favorites

Still writing my paper 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Drink up! (*holds beer up in slainte*)... :beer:
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



I'm still willing to do a video of a shotgun....  show all yall who's boss...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hiya

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

90% done with my paper 

Quasi did u get more beer? 

I need a drinking buddy!!! :highfive:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

need a favor...  go here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1766684&page=1092

and gang up on Vincensio


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 16, 2012)

I am embarassed and downright ashamed to be a Chargers fan after tonight's performance.  Unbelievable.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> need a favor...  go here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1766684&page=1092
> 
> and gang up on Vincensio

Click to collapse



Dammit!!! I just finished my response and it got closed


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Dammit!!! I just finished my response and it got closed

Click to collapse



Thats the sh!t we deal with down there....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Thats the sh!t we deal with down there....

Click to collapse



We had drama in the epic 4g thread. Now it just seems like great people. Same in nexus forums, everyone is so nice there and know a lot of people from the epic 4g forum.

---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------

Onto beer number 3: this is another one of my favorite IPA s, with a whomppin 10%/abv!! 






Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I am embarassed and downright ashamed to be a Chargers fan after tonight's performance.  Unbelievable.

Click to collapse



You should become a 49ers fan....


Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You should become a 49ers fan....
> 
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Oh bd check out my new Sig :beer:

Snowflake did not approve this message...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You should become a 49ers fan....
> 
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Rivers was stellar in his fail tonight.  4 or 5 interceptions and a fumble at the end??!!

Atleast the 49ers had some glory years.  The Chargers can't seem to get there.  No legacies, No dynasties, ZERO dominance.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Rivers was stellar in his fail tonight.  4 or 5 interceptions and a fumble at the end??!!
> 
> Atleast the 49ers had some glory years.  The Chargers can't seem to get there.  No legacies, No dynasties, ZERO dominance.

Click to collapse



My dad played for them. I'll ALWAYS be a 49ers fan. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

skinny u drinking?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Oh bd check out my new Sig :beer:
> 
> Snowflake did not approve this message...

Click to collapse



Wtf? Why would you make a "Snowflake" sig? 




Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wtf? Why would you make a "Snowflake" sig?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's te point, it isn't really ny Sig I was just trolling

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> That's te point, it isn't really ny Sig I was just trolling
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Troll this.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 12:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------







Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> skinny u drinking?

Click to collapse



That's like asking if Im breathing.  Of course.

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> My dad played for them. I'll ALWAYS be a 49ers fan.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I knew that, and I think that's awesome....what years?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's like asking if Im breathing.  Of course.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



58, 59, 60 and part of 61 
He got "rolled up on" in a play and ended up with a spiral fracture. The doctor said if it happened again, my dad could lose the use of his arm. My grandfather decided that my dad shouldn't play anymore.
He was an offensive guard (and played both ways in college...)

(They say a true athlete dies twice, once when they can't play the game they love and once when they (you know) actually die. In my father's case that quote above is very true)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

YAHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

DONE WITH MY PAPER!!!

Time to finish my third beer and drink my final one!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyone want to play a game with me?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> 58, 59, 60 and part of 61
> He got "rolled up on" in a play and ended up with a spiral fracture. The doctor said if it happened again, my dad could lose the use of his arm. My grandfather decided that my dad shouldn't play anymore.
> He was an offensive guard (and played both ways in college...)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, BD....I have so much respect for the way football was played back then.  And the players barely made any money.  Awesome that your pops is part of that generation.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

I wish i knew more about football


----------



## trell959 (Oct 16, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

talking to QM on the phone   and about to play some soul caliber 4


----------



## trell959 (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> talking to QM on the phone   and about to play some soul caliber 4

Click to collapse



I see that 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I see that
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



do u have soul caliber 4?
 u can join us? no homo


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

only one more time...   a sub 4 second 16oz beer shotgun video....   whoes down?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> only one more time...   a sub 4 second 16oz beer shotgun video....   whoes down?

Click to collapse



I am down to watch,, sorry about the disconnect, i was talking to the girlfriend


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

upload coming

---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bjh6n1rlxa7ghwo/2012-10-16 00.48.33.mp4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> upload coming
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/bjh6n1rlxa7ghwo/2012-10-16 00.48.33.mp4

Click to collapse



Downloading... 


Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> upload coming
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/bjh6n1rlxa7ghwo/2012-10-16 00.48.33.mp4

Click to collapse



Nice shotgun man! That was fast as hell!! I used to do **** like that back when I was 19 now I just enjoy good beer. I used to do beer bongs too 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------

Alright guys I am out. Quasi weds will be the next day I am down for some beer and halo reach 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2012)

Mornin' all... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wow, BD....I have so much respect for the way football was played back then.  And the players barely made any money.  Awesome that your pops is part of that generation.

Click to collapse



Yeah. He played against Monty Stickles, the dirtiest player in football....
(Every single time I tell people that, it reminds me how old my parents are.... 0.o )

On another note.....
Whaddya think?
It's called paperland pro (there's a free version as well with less themes) it's a nice live wallpaper..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here's a random version
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## a.cid (Oct 16, 2012)

'Ssup


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2012)

a.cid said:


> 'Ssup
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Morning.
(Snowflake thinks it's morning....so it is)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## trell959 (Oct 16, 2012)

Morning, at school, but not going to any of my classes 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 16, 2012)

Bleh USPS, y u make me wait until tomorrow? I want my Gnex 

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Morning, at school, but not going to any of my classes
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You do get points for making an appearance:good::good:


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Bleh USPS, y u make me wait until tomorrow? I want my Gnex
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Because you're impatient. USPS is trolling you.....

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 09:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 AM ----------




trell959 said:


> Morning, at school, but not going to any of my classes
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Go-to class. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Because you're impatient. USPS is trolling you.....
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Lol.

I want mah Gnex tho 

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## a.cid (Oct 16, 2012)

I just woke up at a friends house, and I have no idea how did I reach here in the first place...
I don't drink, so its really weird that I can't seem to remember what or where or anything...

Last thing I remember, the whole group went to Cafe coffee day, after the movie...

Did I pass out because of coffee?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 16, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I just woke up at a friends house, and I have no idea how did I reach here in the first place...
> I don't drink, so its really weird that I can't seem to remember what or where or anything...
> 
> Last thing I remember, the whole group went to Cafe coffee day, after the movie...
> ...

Click to collapse



How does your butt feel? Probably a date rape drug (I've read abot these) Probably don't want to talk about this in public:silly:


----------



## a.cid (Oct 16, 2012)

My butt feels okay as before :silly:
Wallet - check
Wallet with sparse money I had - check
Cell phone - check
Battery usage on cell phone - apart from Fruit Ninja, everything else is okay, done by me
Facebook + all other accounts - as I had left before

Everything looks in place...


Should I wait here for anyone to return, or should I leave?
Not much prepaid balance in phone, and landline here doesn't work...
Would it be rude if I just left?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 16, 2012)

PAYDAY!!!!!!!!!
Even though I wanna go to the shop to get some cigs, cans of Monster and whatever else looks good, it's really cold outside so I debating it :/


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 16, 2012)

a.cid said:


> My butt feels okay as before :silly:
> Wallet - check
> Wallet with sparse money I had - check
> Cell phone - check
> ...

Click to collapse











KidCarter93 said:


> PAYDAY!!!!!!!!!
> Even though I wanna go to the shop to get some cigs, cans of Monster and whatever else looks good, it's really cold outside so I debating it :/

Click to collapse



Call Qm's buddy:highfive:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 16, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Call Qm's buddy:highfive:

Click to collapse



I decided to make the walk xD


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 16, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I decided to make the walk xD

Click to collapse



I hate that, especially when it's to the next room (kitchen), it's way to far away

btw good morning everyone


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 16, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> btw good morning everyone

Click to collapse



Good morning

[email protected][email protected]!!!!!111

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Good morning
> 
> [email protected][email protected]!!!!!111
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse








*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 16, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I hate that, especially when it's to the next room (kitchen), it's way to far away
> 
> btw good morning everyone

Click to collapse



The walk was totally worth it. 4-pack of Monster, 20 cigs, 5 lighters, 5 packs of rizla, 2 packs of wagon wheels, 2 tolberone's and a 4-pack of smarties cornettos


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 16, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> The walk was totally worth it. 4-pack of Monster, 20 cigs, 5 lighters, 5 packs of rizla, 2 packs of wagon wheels, 2 tolberone's and a 4-pack of smarties cornettos

Click to collapse



don't forget some carrots




I'm gonna stay here for a while...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 16, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> don't forget some carrots

Click to collapse



Never that 
I forgot to add that I bought 2 sausage and egg sandwiches aswell xD


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Never that
> I forgot to add that I bought 2 sausage and egg sandwiches aswell xD

Click to collapse



Oh ok. Now you're eating healthy. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## husam666 (Oct 16, 2012)

I haz teh internetz back


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I haz teh internetz back

Click to collapse



Yay.
Hi bro

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## husam666 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey sis 

Missed ya


----------



## boborone (Oct 16, 2012)

Welcome back hussam. Missed ya bud.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello and morning:
Tony
Apex
Bobo
Bd
Husam-welcome back
Mem
Acid
Quasi-how u doing today bro? 



Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## husam666 (Oct 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Welcome back hussam. Missed ya bud.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse





BeerChameleon said:


> Hello and morning:
> Tony
> Apex
> Bobo
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, it's good to be back


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I just woke up at a friends house, and I have no idea how did I reach here in the first place...
> I don't drink, so its really weird that I can't seem to remember what or where or anything...
> 
> Last thing I remember, the whole group went to Cafe coffee day, after the movie...
> ...

Click to collapse








*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey sis
> 
> Missed ya

Click to collapse



Likewise.
How goes it?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Oh ok. Now you're eating healthy.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Healthy eating FTW


----------



## husam666 (Oct 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Likewise.
> How goes it?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Not so bad, just tired with a headache and stuff that I should do, but wont because tired with a headache and other stuff that I should do... and the loop goes on

wbu?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Not so bad, just tired with a headache and stuff that I should do, but wont because tired with a headache and other stuff that I should do... and the loop goes on

Click to collapse



Iknowthatfeelbro.jpg

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## husam666 (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Iknowthatfeelbro.jpg
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol every time I see that pic I am like:  , so creepy!!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## husam666 (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Lol every time I see that pic I am like:  , so creepy!!
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



so feely*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

Stupid chevron gas station!!
Buy 20-26 dollars worth of gas

Shows up on my credit card as 126 dollars  they better not take that much money!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Not so bad, just tired with a headache and stuff that I should do, but wont because tired with a headache and other stuff that I should do... and the loop goes on
> 
> wbu?

Click to collapse



I'm good. The usual.....working and caring for the flock (and Sparky  ) 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 12:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Stupid chevron gas station!!
> Buy 20-26 dollars worth of gas
> 
> Shows up on my credit card as 126 dollars  they better not take that much money!
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd call the card co asap (if it's a chevron card, still call the number on the back of the card).....

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm good. The usual.....working and caring for the flock (and Sparky  )
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had this issue before at chevron. It is like there verification of funds. Like most gas stations do $1 chevron does 75-100 then it goes back to the 26 buck, but I will call my bank and make sure 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 16, 2012)

afternoon everybuddie


----------



## boborone (Oct 16, 2012)

So I search for the closest Barnes and noble and find this

www.barnesandnoble.com/w/rockwall-texas-lambert-m-surhone/1023469149

Did they really publish a Wikipedia article? What kind of publisher does this and then charge $35 bucks for doing something Kinko's can do for <$10?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> So I search for the closest Barnes and noble and find this
> 
> www.barnesandnoble.com/w/rockwall-texas-lambert-m-surhone/1023469149
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Idiotic management? Shareholders? Stupidity? Greed? Should I go on?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

Kc u down for some snooker?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Kc u down for some snooker?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Aslong as you don't moan about my connection 

You set it up this time xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Aslong as you don't moan about my connection
> 
> You set it up this time xD

Click to collapse



I won't moan, if your connection works 

Regular Snooker, Regular Table
Private ID: Beer


----------



## trell959 (Oct 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Go-to class.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I'm excused  I'm shooting this bully free campaign for yearbook.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm excused  I'm shooting this bully free campaign for yearbook.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

KC!!!

Fix your internet!! Ask quasi for help


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> KC!!!
> 
> Fix your internet!! Ask quasi for help

Click to collapse



Good luck with getting it sorted from here. Three network gets crap signal


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Good luck with getting it sorted from here. Three network gets crap signal

Click to collapse



Oh its your mobile.. 

OK then get on solitaire challenge that game can handle **** network 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 16, 2012)

The last few day's it feels like the mafia has become the gaming network/channel/thread


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> The last few day's it feels like the mafia has become the gaming network/channel/thread

Click to collapse



The mafia is the king of off topic, we have all threads in one. 

We own all the threads


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Oh its your mobile..
> 
> OK then get on split air challenge that game can handle **** network
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Yeah 

F*ck getting another game lol


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh hai guys


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah
> 
> F*ck getting another game lol

Click to collapse



But why?  

Games are fun 

Solitaire Challenge is free 

---------- Post added at 10:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 AM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> Oh hai guys

Click to collapse



Awesome Movie Is Awesome!!

Hey LM, how goes it my friend?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 16, 2012)

LM, Y U NO POST MOAR!!!!

Abandoning us


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> LM, Y U NO POST MOAR!!!!
> 
> Abandoning us

Click to collapse



Banned for having ban in abandoning and for not getting another game.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Banned for having ban in abandoning and for not getting another game.

Click to collapse



Banned for not using the appropriate thread


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Awesome Movie Is Awesome!!
> 
> Hey LM, how goes it my friend?

Click to collapse



I'm good thank you! How's it going?



KidCarter93 said:


> LM, Y U NO POST MOAR!!!!
> 
> Abandoning us

Click to collapse



I haven't abandoned you, i've been imprisoned by Ron Swanson for the past two weeks, so i haven't really been here that much, except for the dev section.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Banned for not using the appropriate thread

Click to collapse



Banned for not reading my posts about mafia is a cosmopolitan of all threads 

---------- Post added at 11:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 AM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> I'm good thank you! How's it going?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't abandoned you, i've been imprisoned by Ron Swanson for the past two weeks, so i haven't really been here that much, except for the dev section.

Click to collapse



I love parks and recreation, It is actually pretty funny


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 16, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I haven't abandoned you, i've been imprisoned by Ron Swanson for the past two weeks, so i haven't really been here that much, except for the dev section.

Click to collapse



You've been gone so much that I've passed your posts in here  Noob 



BeerChameleon said:


> Banned for not reading my posts about mafia being a cosmopolitan of all threads

Click to collapse



Banned because I fixed that for you


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I love parks and recreation, It is actually pretty funny

Click to collapse



You're damn right it is!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You've been gone so much that I've passed your posts in here  Noob
> 
> 
> Banned because I fixed that for you

Click to collapse



Man my grammar is off today. Probably cause I was using so much proper grammar in my damn paper last night.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Man my grammar is off today. Probably cause I was using so much proper grammar in my damn paper last night.

Click to collapse



One does not simply excuse grammatical errors xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You're damn right it is!

Click to collapse



Here is a turkey burger with dressing, yada yada yada
Pretty good 

Ron: here is a plan hamburger on a bun you can put ketchup on it if you want.
OMG this is amazing 

LOL

U see that one LM?

---------- Post added at 11:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> One does not simply excuse grammatical errors xD

Click to collapse



RED ALERT, RED ALERT

We now have a new grammar NAZI


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> RED ALERT, RED ALERT
> 
> We now have a new grammar NAZI

Click to collapse



New? I think not


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> New? I think not

Click to collapse



Hmm..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 16, 2012)

Bored James is bored


----------



## trell959 (Oct 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No really! I've been here since 6am and I'm going to be here until 7pm. Just recording and taking pictures 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 16, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Bored James is bored

Click to collapse



Job/school/life usually take care of that mate...just trollin'  :cyclops:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Bored James is bored

Click to collapse



MOAR GAMES!!!

1. Get more games
2. Get to a wifi hostspot or good signal area
3. Play some more snooker and don't drop connection
4. ????
5. Profit!!!

---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 AM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Job/school/life usually take care of that mate...just trollin'  :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Not if you work in an office job


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 16, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Job/school/life usually take care of that mate...just trollin'  :cyclops:

Click to collapse



I guess it doesn't help that I work from home 


BeerChameleon said:


> MOAR GAMES!!!
> 
> 1. Get more games
> 2. Get to a wifi hostspot or good signal area
> ...

Click to collapse



I am on a WiFi hotspot, but that hotspot is my phone lol.
And the best signal area is downstairs but you moaned about it last night


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I guess it doesn't help that I work from home
> 
> I am on a WiFi hotspot, but that hotspot is my phone lol.
> And the best signal area is downstairs but you moaned about it last night

Click to collapse



Y U NO HAVE REAL INTERNET?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Y U NO HAVE REAL INTERNET?

Click to collapse



Because I live in the UK, so I must spend the majority of my money on tea and scones


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 16, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I guess it doesn't help that I work from home
> 
> I am on a WiFi hotspot, but that hotspot is my phone lol.
> And the best signal area is downstairs but you moaned about it last night

Click to collapse



rright....same as the ones that say that they are "home schooled" :silly:

Flashing your mate's phone does not count as a job mate...:cyclops:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 16, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> rright....same as the ones that say that they are "home schooled" :silly:
> 
> Flashing your mate's phone does not count as a job mate...:cyclops:

Click to collapse



It doesn't? 

Y U NO TELL ME SOONER!?!


----------



## trell959 (Oct 16, 2012)

Everyone knows about this Amanda Todd girl right?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Everyone knows about this Amanda Todd girl right?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



no...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Everyone knows about this Amanda Todd girl right?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I heard about it from a pic in the images thread. No idea who she was or anything though


----------



## a.cid (Oct 16, 2012)

I asked my friend what happenned, and after hearing, I think I deserve a self-meme...







@trell - say say who?! 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I asked my friend what happenned, and after hearing, I think I deserve a self-meme...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U must of drank some decaf and was really tired.  Or someone slipped you a rufee


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> No really! I've been here since 6am and I'm going to be here until 7pm. Just recording and taking pictures
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah....Snowflake does not know what to make of this....She will continue to be skeptical. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 PM ----------







Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## trell959 (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> no...

Click to collapse











KidCarter93 said:


> I heard about it from a pic in the images thread. No idea who she was or anything though

Click to collapse











a.cid said:


> I asked my friend what happenned, and after hearing, I think I deserve a self-meme...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This girl that committed suicide because of bullying  

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Everyone knows about this Amanda Todd girl right?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sad....her farewell video was hard to watch.  Kids are such a$$holes.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Because I live in the UK, so I must spend the majority of my money on tea and scones

Click to collapse



Do people still get paid for doing services by having a coin-filled velvet drawstring pouch tossed lazily at one's feet? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## trell959 (Oct 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sad....her farewell video was hard to watch.  Kids are such a$$holes.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I have no sympathy for her. Many kids kill themselves because of bullying. She's praised like she's the first one. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Do people still get paid for doing services by having a coin-filled velvet drawstring pouch tossed lazily at one's feet?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



It's more of a dying art these days. Shane really


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sad....her farewell video was hard to watch.  Kids are such a$$holes.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Because I have cerebral palsy, I literally had no friends and was bullied and teased relentlessly and they were tortuous to me at every turn.... I'm afraid I have to go with the "no sympathy" card as well on this...
Now to quickly change the subject before I kill the thread....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey acid

***
You're not alone

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey acid
> 
> View attachment 1407080
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



a.cid=jesus? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2012)

So someone was complaining they couldn't get the button headphones to work with their SGSIII. I replied that I had used the original Android headphones (that came with the Nexus One) and I could indeed make and receive calls with them....this what they replied.... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32888337 (and my response)
Seriously?
I'm giving you information to the contrary of what you're saying and you tell me I'm incorrect cuz it doesn't jive with your experience? 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Oct 16, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> a.cid=jesus?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> So someone was complaining they couldn't get the button headphones to work with their SGSIII. I replied that I had used the original Android headphones (that came with the Nexus One) and I could indeed make and receive calls with them....this what they replied.... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32888337 (and my response)
> Seriously?
> I'm giving you information to the contrary of what you're saying and you tell me I'm incorrect cuz it doesn't jive with your experience?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Why are there so many noobs/idiots now? Seriously, looking at all the threads linked here, this is ridiculous.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Oct 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey acid
> 
> View attachment 1407080
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, it was my first time...
I slept only 3 hours the previous night coz maths is such a b***ch...

I like coffee, ordered a strong (with milk, less sugar)...
And then I open up my eyes and find myself in a friends place, and I'm like "Did I just get drunk and laid?"


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## boborone (Oct 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> So someone was complaining they couldn't get the button headphones to work with their SGSIII. I replied that I had used the original Android headphones (that came with the Nexus One) and I could indeed make and receive calls with them....this what they replied.... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32888337 (and my response)
> Seriously?
> I'm giving you information to the contrary of what you're saying and you tell me I'm incorrect cuz it doesn't jive with your experience?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Douche bag device forums 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Douche bag device forums
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm happy my device's forums aren't like that, I hope the forums in the next phone I get aren't filled with noobs...

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Because I have cerebral palsy, I literally had no friends and was bullied and teased relentlessly and they were tortuous to me at every turn.... I'm afraid I have to go with the "no sympathy" card as well on this...
> Now to quickly change the subject before I kill the thread....
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is awesome!! I wonder if that work?



Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> That is awesome!! I wonder if that work?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Probably. As long as the "sender's" address isn't out of state....otherwise.....50/50 (I would think)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 16, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Probably. As long as the "sender's" address isn't out of state....otherwise.....50/50 (I would think)
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Ya I was thinking about that , outta state or city wouldn't work. But what's the point  

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 16, 2012)

I am licking marshmallow fluff off of a spoon

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2012)

Fear and Loathing in World 2.2






*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey acid
> 
> View attachment 1407080
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

Where is Quasi today? Think he is still in bed from all that shotgunning last night?


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 16, 2012)

Meh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Where is Quasi today? Think he is still in bed from all that shotgunning last night?

Click to collapse








*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## boborone (Oct 16, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Or just super bad computer with 100x100 resolution


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 16, 2012)

Yay!  Cm10 and networking stuff work. Now to test dSploit appropriately .. 

Also, paranoid phablet mode looks tempting.  Anyone here using it? I think I'll switch 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Or just super bad computer with 100x100 resolution
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

I just woke up like 10 minutes ago....  had woken up earlier but the headache was too great...


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 16, 2012)

Phablet mode is aweaome by the way

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I just woke up like 10 minutes....  had woken up earlier but the headache was too great...

Click to collapse



He lives!!

LOL man you drink too heavily on the week days


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> He lives!!
> 
> LOL man you drink to heavily on the week days

Click to collapse



It's like riding a bike...  I'll never forget how...  It had been a long time since I last drank, so I had to go big...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It's like riding a bike...  I'll never forget how...  It had been a long time since I last drank, so I had to go big...

Click to collapse



Uh oh I hope you weren't relapsing  



Plus it was hard to understand you on the phone, You accent and drunkenness is quite a mix!! LOL


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Yay!  Cm10 and networking stuff work. Now to test dSploit appropriately ..
> 
> Also, paranoid phablet mode looks tempting.  Anyone here using it? I think I'll switch
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I use PA phablet mode in my user apps (with tablet navigation bar  ) and phone mode in system apps. (Gmail especially doesn't like anything but phone mode) on my SGSIII

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It's like riding a bike...  I'll never forget how...  It had been a long time since I last drank, so I had to go big...

Click to collapse



Talking about bike read these weird news article about a cardboard bicycle today







Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Uh oh I hope you weren't relapsing
> 
> 
> 
> Plus it was hard to understand you on the phone, You accent and drunkenness is quite a mix!! LOL

Click to collapse



LOL...  I've got my own type of accent and it's quite magnified while intoxicated...  That why I want to move to Europe...  not to mention it's probably a cool place, my accent alone could probably get me far with women...  I just found a beer...  so I only drank 15 16oz beers and had 2 and a half bars...  I've still got it...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> LOL...  I've got my own type of accent and it's quite magnified while intoxicated...  That why I want to move to Europe...  not to mention it's probably a cool place, my accent alone could probably get me far with women...  I just found a beer...  so I only drank 15 16oz beers and had 2 and a half bars...  I've still got it...

Click to collapse



If those are all coors beers. Notbad.jpg
 That is a s hit ton of beer how many did you shotgun last night?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> If those are all coors beers. Notbad.jpg
> That is a s hit ton of beer how many did you shotgun last night?

Click to collapse



Just one for the video...


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I use PA phablet mode in my user apps (with tablet navigation bar  ) and phone mode in system apps. (Gmail especially doesn't like anything but phone mode) on my SGSIII
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Cm10 just closed 24 hours on my phone 
I think I'm gonna leave it until tomorrow and then try out PA 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Just one for the video...

Click to collapse



U said you had 4 within in 30 mins at the start. After that how was your'e drinking pace?

If it was all night you may have had time to sober up in between beers. Like i said 14 16oz is a **** ton!!

I would be set after about 7 16oz  if I was drinking them at a pretty fast rate. 

When I goto concerts, I usually tailgate and drink about 10 12oz bud lights in an hour and a half.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> U said you had 4 within in 30 mins at the start. After that how was your'e drinking pace?
> 
> If it was all night you may have had time to sober up in between beers. Like i said 14 16oz is a **** ton!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had that first 6pack gone in a little over an hour...  it got much slower after that...  ive only found one, so I had 15...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I had that first 6pack gone in a little over an hour...  it got much slower after that...  ive only found one, so I had 15...

Click to collapse



U found 1 but had 15? 

What?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> U found 1 but had 15?
> 
> What?

Click to collapse



I had two 6packs 16oz Coors in total, and found an unopened one...  sorry I tend to convert 6pack 16 oz in my head into 8 12 oz...  so I had 11 16oz, so (11 * 16) / 12 = 14.66 12 oz beers...  my bad...

I wish I had all my old videos still...  I had one where I shotgunned a 32oz high life...


----------



## Apex (Oct 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> U found 1 but had 15?
> 
> What?

Click to collapse



Maybe Quasi is drunk again and was too drunk to tell us... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Maybe Quasi is drunk again and was too drunk to tell us...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



It's hard to believe that's what I used to drink every night....  I've made leaps and bounds...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I had two 6packs 16oz Coors in total, and found an unopened one...  sorry I tend to convert 6pack 16 oz in my head into 8 12 oz...  so I had 11 16oz, so (11 * 16) / 12 = 14.66 12 oz beers...  my bad...
> 
> I wish I had all my old videos still...  I had one where I shotgunned a 32oz high life...

Click to collapse



Oh ok.

I do the same type of math when drinking bigger beers or pints too 

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> I shotgunned a 32oz high life...

Click to collapse





this is impressive 

Less then 10 seconds?


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It's hard to believe that's what I used to drink every night....  I've made leaps and bounds...

Click to collapse



Dude while you may not find the fun in it   Next time drink a 32oz bottle of wine... any wine, you'll buzz much quicker (higher alcohol). Shooting a 32oz bottle will knock you out and not be quite as bad commin back:good:


----------



## Apex (Oct 17, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Dude while you may not find the fun in it   Next time drink a 32oz bottle of wine... any wine, you'll buzz much quicker (higher alcohol). Shooting a 32oz bottle will knock you out and not be quite as bad commin back:good:

Click to collapse



Depends on what kind of wine. Red wines have a higher sulfite content, and that being so, it's what causes the massive headache, coupled with dehydration of course... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## trell959 (Oct 17, 2012)

Internet radio ftw!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Internet radio ftw!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Internet radio fail, it's Gangnam style 
In other news, I'm pretty sure we just had a small earthquake...

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Oh ok.
> 
> I do the same type of math when drinking bigger beers or pints too
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have no clue lol...  probably somewhere around there...

I tend to stick to beer because of the sheer speed that I drink...  drink liquor I end up causing problems...  and wines a last resort...  I'm out of beer I'll drink this bottle of wine...  I rather the box wine...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Depends on what kind of wine. Red wines have a higher sulfite content, and that being so, it's what causes the massive headache, coupled with dehydration of course...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



no matter the type, 16oz of wine, on average will be 8-10% alcohol/ 4oz. A coors is 5%/ 16oz.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I have no clue lol...  probably somewhere around there...
> 
> I tend to stick to before because of the sheer speed that I drink...  drink liquor I end up causing problems...  and wines a last resort...  I'm out of beer I'll drink this bottle of wine...  I rather the box wine...

Click to collapse



I don't drink liquor, unless I am making some rum and cokes and margaritas. Or its my birthday or something. 
Wine is 2nd and my gf like drinking it better then beer.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

Well I just slammed my last beer...  time to be sober for a while again...  just glad I get to eat xanax daily...


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 17, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Internet radio fail, it's Gangnam style
> In other news, I'm pretty sure we just had a small earthquake...
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yep... http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/usb000d75b#summary
Magnitude 4.6

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Well I just slammed my last beer...  time to be sober for a while again...  just glad I get to eat xanax daily...

Click to collapse



xanny boi... why you so depressed?


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 17, 2012)

5 minute bump... dead thread is dead 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Well I just slammed my last beer...  time to be sober for a while again...  just glad I get to eat xanax daily...

Click to collapse



Awhile?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> xanny boi... why you so depressed?

Click to collapse



I wouldn't say depressed...  I'm too old for that...  I take em cause they're there...  and I like em...  but I u wanna know how I feel it not depressed...  fed up mostly...  fed up I currently have no freedoms...  and I'm stuck in a rut so deep its hard to dig out...  other times I'm happy go lucky...  tomorrow when I see my po im gonna lay it across his desk and tell him to suck it...  lol...  I do have a job secured now though...  so that's cool...  just wish the decisions I had made I didn't make or at least got away with it all...  and female companionship would be nice...  once again my situation prevents that...  I'm sure things will be better when I start this job and get a parole date...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I wouldn't say depressed...  I'm too old for that...  I take em cause they're there...  and I like em...  but I u wanna know how I feel it not depressed...  fed up mostly...  fed up I currently have no freedoms...  and I'm stuck in a rut so deep its hard to dig out...  other times I'm happy go lucky...  tomorrow when I see my po im gonna lay it across his desk and tell him to suck it...  lol...  I do have a job secured now though...  so that's cool...  just wish the decisions I had made I didn't make or at least got away with it all...  and female companionship would be nice...  once again my situation prevents that...  I'm sure things will be better when I start this job and get a parole date...

Click to collapse



What did u do to get on parole?


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 17, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What did u do to get on parole?

Click to collapse



Murdering prostitutes most likely


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 17, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What did u do to get on parole?

Click to collapse



Slow david is slow  He's said it at least 3 times on IRC, and he talks about it all the time here.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What did u do to get on parole?

Click to collapse



Well I haven't been paroled yet...  or even know a date...  I'm on house arrest for 2 years for felony DUI...  Here'e the rundown:

2002 - 1st DUI
2004 - 2nd DUI
2008 - The 02 DUI expired, so got a 2nd DUI in Aug, Sept, and Nov...  They were all 2nds becuase I hadn't been to court for any of them yet
2010 - Felony 3rd DUI

They gave me 5 years, 3 suspended, 2 to serve on house arrest, and upon completion, 5 years probation...

Here's my MVR...  It doesn't show the 02, and 04 since they were old, and doesnt show the felony...  I would link you to my MDOC profile page, but it's the worst picture ever taken of me...  It doesn't accurately represent my sexyness....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 17, 2012)

Parole. Ha that's grand

I've been on the parole of life for 39 of my 49 years


----------



## Apex (Oct 17, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*



trell959 said:


> Internet radio ftw!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





prototype7 said:


> Internet radio fail, it's Gangnam style

Click to collapse








*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

Gabby says hey everyone...


----------



## boborone (Oct 17, 2012)

cout << "Hey Gabby";


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> cout << "Hey Gabby";

Click to collapse



Writing some Java?


----------



## Apex (Oct 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> cout << "Hey Gabby";

Click to collapse





Quasimodem said:


> Writing some Java?

Click to collapse



if happy > 2:
print('Hey Gabby')


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Slow david is slow  He's said it at least 3 times on IRC, and he talks about it all the time here.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I was not on irc when he talked about it 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Oct 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Writing some Java?

Click to collapse



That's c++

System.out.println("Hello Gabby");

^java^

---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> print('hey Gabby')

Click to collapse



java script, not java

.......or python


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

It's sad I've forgotten how to code...  took several classes in college...

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------

Meanwhile, in the ghettos of America...

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/81300555/


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It's sad I've forgotten how to code...  took several classes in college...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Should've been red and blue. Ba dum tsh.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 17, 2012)

G'night guys

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Oct 17, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 17, 2012)

Dafuq USPS.

My Gnex was shipped yesterday, it JUST (3 hrs ago) processed through the sorting facility IN FLORIDA. I live in Maine...

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

---------- Post added at 12:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 AM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Yep... http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/usb000d75b#summary
> Magnitude 4.6
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haha yep I hardly felt it.. I'm only a couple hours drive from the center

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Dafuq USPS.
> 
> My Gnex was shipped yesterday, it JUST (3 hrs ago) processed through the sorting facility IN FLORIDA. I live in Maine...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They're probably waiting for one of the other 11 people who live in Maine to order something, so its not a wasted trip.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

Same thing happened with something I'm shipping to Canada...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

So what ever happened to WiredPirate?  Was he banned?  He hasn't posted in OT in a while.


----------



## boborone (Oct 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So what ever happened to WiredPirate?  Was he banned?  He hasn't posted in OT in a while.

Click to collapse



Not since the 11th has he posted in OT. Cool dude, just went off for some reason. Has a tendency to do that sometimes. Like an older kc.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Not since the 11th has he posted in OT. Cool dude, just went off for some reason. Has a tendency to do that sometimes. Like an older kc.

Click to collapse



Haha...I never thought of it that way, well said!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

Well I didn't mean to run the dude off...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm posting this early, but I found my new favorite Christmas song...done by one of my favorite singer/guitar players, Jason Bieler, formerly of the band Saigon Kick.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm posting this early, but I found my new favorite Christmas song...done by one of my favorite singer/guitar players, *Jason Bieler*, formerly of the band Saigon Kick.

Click to collapse



I quickly read that as Justin Bieber. I was almost disappointed in you


----------



## boborone (Oct 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Haha...I never thought of it that way, well said!

Click to collapse



I used to get all twisted about noobs. I talked to mtm about it one day, said one thing he had to realize is this isn't his site, just comes here for info. I need to realize that, too. I took it to heart. I just report em now. Most of em I just ignore now anyways. Can't do anything. Some dude wants to twisted, let him, not my problem. Just don't get twisted in this thread and close it up is all I care about. wp used to get all panty bunched up in the what are you listening to thread, I learned he's just a dude that wants to express his feelings and needs to feel he's right. Thing is, me and him have alot of the same interests, just can't talk to him sometimes cause of his attitude. Would be a cool guy if he just calmed down. Alot of dudes lately in OT are in the same boat. Might just OT done with. But as long as DaveShaw and MikeChannon have anything to do with it, I don't see OT going anywhere. They stick up for it being here. 

Sorry drunk ramble. I'll stop there. 

"Party on......"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'd like to think that I'm a respected member of the OT community...  sometimes I post too much about myself...  only because I don't have a life anymore...  and need some acceptance...


----------



## boborone (Oct 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm posting this early, but I found my new favorite Christmas song...done by one of my favorite singer/guitar players, Jason Bieler, formerly of the band Saigon Kick.

Click to collapse



nice

Had this album a couple years. Only a couple good ones on it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I quickly read that as Justin Bieber. I was almost disappointed in you

Click to collapse



Why was Justin Beiber so quick on your mind?  I, son, am dissapoint.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Why was Justin Beiber so quick on your mind?  I, son, am dissapoint.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I guess I just can't hide my feelings any longer


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> I used to get all twisted about noobs. I talked to mtm about it one day, said one thing he had to realize is this isn't his site, just comes here for info. I need to realize that, too. I took it to heart. I just report em now. Most of em I just ignore now anyways. Can't do anything. Some dude wants to twisted, let him, not my problem. Just don't get twisted in this thread and close it up is all I care about. wp used to get all panty bunched up in the what are you listening to thread, I learned he's just a dude that wants to express his feelings and needs to feel he's right. Thing is, me and him have alot of the same interests, just can't talk to him sometimes cause of his attitude. Would be a cool guy if he just calmed down. Alot of dudes lately in OT are in the same boat. Might just OT done with. But as long as DaveShaw and MikeChannon have anything to do with it, I don't see OT going anywhere. They stick up for it being here.
> 
> Sorry drunk ramble. I'll stop there.
> 
> "Party on......"

Click to collapse



That's the reason I've mostly given up on the Image thread.  Noobs are stealing stuff left and right and are shamelessly reposting all willy nilly.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's the reason I've mostly given up on the Image thread.  Noons are stealing stuff left and right and are shamelessly reposting all willy nilly.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Seen my latest post in there?  LOL


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I guess I just can't hide my feelings any longer

Click to collapse



Piss off your dad, and have your mum take you shopping all in the same afternoon!  All you gotta do is speak up!

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Seen my latest post in there?  LOL

Click to collapse



I just did haha...we probably won't be seeing them by morning though.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Seen my latest post in there?  LOL

Click to collapse



Both those guns are fake lulz

@skinny, I quit that thread pretty much cause it moved so dam fast, app is jacking up pictures (can't view or upload), and yes, the tons of reposts.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Piss off your dad, and have your mum take you shopping all in the same afternoon!  All you gotta do is speak up!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I think I'd rather stay in the closet for now. It's fairly spacious and protects me from idiots :victory:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I think I'd rather stay in the closet for now. It's fairly spacious and protects me from idiots :victory:

Click to collapse



Umm...  reword that please....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Both those guns are fake lulz
> 
> @skinny, I quit that thread pretty much cause it moved so dam fast, app is jacking up pictures (can't view or upload), and yes, the tons of reposts.

Click to collapse



I've been using imgur cuz I got sick of pic fails...its a total PITA though, cuz I can't fire off response pics fast enough sometimes.

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------

Also...did you check out that Christmas song I posted?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I've been using imgur cuz I got sick of pic fails...its a total PITA though, cuz I can't fire off response pics fast enough sometimes.
> 
> Sent from your mom.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i never have issues with tapatalk hosted pics...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i never have issues with tapatalk hosted pics...

Click to collapse



Well, using imgur or photobucket  serves a dual purpose.  Almost guaranteed success, and I can delete the pics off my phone.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I've been using imgur cuz I got sick of pic fails...its a total PITA though, cuz I can't fire off response pics fast enough sometimes.
> 
> Sent from your mom.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I did, that's awesome. I love songs like that. 

Corey Taylor did one last one. You would like it. It almost sounds like a Social Distortion Christmas song, and you'll love the chorus.






---------- Post added at 12:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> i never have issues with tapatalk hosted pics...

Click to collapse



You're the only one.


----------



## a.cid (Oct 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i never have issues with tapatalk hosted pics...

Click to collapse



The app hates this thread too!
I've been getting 25-30 fc's on a daily basis, since the past 3 weeks...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## boborone (Oct 17, 2012)

Found the video for it, not just the song


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah I did, that's awesome. I love songs like that.
> 
> Corey Taylor did one last one. You would like it. It almost sounds like a Social Distortion Christmas song, and you'll love the chorus.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HAHA...nice...definately a Social D vibe...Awesome song lol

"if I ain't cockeyed, it aint kwaanza"...genius.


----------



## boborone (Oct 17, 2012)

Anybody else's ROM tell them there is an update ready?






Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Anybody else's ROM tell them there is an update ready?
> 
> View attachment 1408178
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Nope....SlimBean updated a couple days ago...doing just fine.


----------



## werked (Oct 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Seen my latest post in there?  LOL

Click to collapse



I did, haha. I thought about thanking or commenting but changed my mind.... I literally lol'd tho. 

Oh.... And.... Ermmmm., hi guys 

Is that an iphone?? Ahmm, no.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

werked said:


> I did, haha. I thought about thanking or commenting but changed my mind.... I literally lol'd tho.
> 
> Oh.... And.... Ermmmm., hi guys
> 
> Is that an iphone?? Ahmm, no.

Click to collapse



Welcome back.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

werked said:


> I did, haha. I thought about thanking or commenting but changed my mind.... I literally lol'd tho.
> 
> Oh.... And.... Ermmmm., hi guys
> 
> Is that an iphone?? Ahmm, no.

Click to collapse



Bout time you came in here...  Welcome!


----------



## werked (Oct 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Bout time you came in here...  Welcome!

Click to collapse



Thanks, I've been keeping up with you guys in here.... Just lurking. 

Is that an iphone?? Ahmm, no.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

werked said:


> Thanks, I've been keeping up with you guys in here.... Just lurking.
> 
> Is that an iphone?? Ahmm, no.

Click to collapse



Now it's time to participate


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

Logo placement fail.

KC, don't stare too much.


----------



## a.cid (Oct 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Anybody else's ROM tell them there is an update ready?
> 
> View attachment 1408178
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ha, the roms that I use are more advanced!
They come with a built-in auto lag feature. It automatically starts lagging, and when you search around, sure as hell there's an update!
And you can't avoid it!

Pretty cool, huh?


Hi werked!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Ha, the roms that I use are more advanced!
> They come with a built-in auto lag feature. It automatically starts lagging, and when you search around, sure as hell there's an update!
> And you can't avoid it!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Answer?  SlimROMs.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Answer?  SlimROMs.

Click to collapse



I was running Slim 2.6...  Recently switch back to AOKP...  Prob gonna go back to Slim 2.7...  Or maybe I'll load up Linux and build my own ROM...  I secretly work for google as their lead android developer....  noob devs...  I'll show em...


----------



## boborone (Oct 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nope....SlimBean updated a couple days ago...doing just fine.

Click to collapse



Haha no I was meaning of in general. When the dev releases a new update, does the phone notify you of it?

@werked
Hey, how you doin?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Haha no I was meaning of in general. When the dev releases a new update, does the phone notify you of it?
> 
> @werked
> Hey, how you doin?

Click to collapse



I never fall for OTA's....Manual updates only.  That's how I learned, and that's how I fly.


----------



## werked (Oct 17, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Ha, the roms that I use are more advanced!
> They come with a built-in auto lag feature. It automatically starts lagging, and when you search around, sure as hell there's an update!
> And you can't avoid it!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





boborone said:


> Haha no I was meaning of in general. When the dev releases a new update, does the phone notify you of it?
> 
> @werked
> Hey, how you doin?

Click to collapse



Hey!!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

OTA = NO


----------



## boborone (Oct 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I never fall for OTA's....Manual updates only.  That's how I learned, and that's how I fly.

Click to collapse



I did one last week on this rom, went flawlessly. I went to thread to check the update out. See if I needed to do a full wipe or just backup pics and such. I'll do the same with this one. Pretty nice cause all my icons went back to blue. I wish he would release an icon pack for the blue theme he uses. Then I could replace them myself.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> I did one last week on this rom, went flawlessly. I went to thread to check the update out. See if I needed to do a full wipe or just backup pics and such. I'll do the same with this one. Pretty nice cause all my icons went back to blue. I wish he would release an icon pack for the blue theme he uses. Then I could replace them myself.

Click to collapse



Your launcher saves your icon data.....that's not what I'm worried about....I never go full factory reset for a ROM...ever.  There's always a way around it.  TiBu has been saving my ass this entire time.


----------



## boborone (Oct 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Your launcher saves your icon data.....that's not what I'm worried about....I never go full factory reset for a ROM...ever.  There's always a way around it.  TiBu has been saving my ass this entire time.

Click to collapse



Well some updates update the andriod version. Then you might need to do a wipe. And my icons change anytime i update an app. It's not an icon pack. It's the app itself. He themed most of the system apps and some user apps. So when the market wants to update them, the icon changes also.

---------- Post added at 02:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Your launcher saves your icon data.....that's not what I'm worried about....I never go full factory reset for a ROM...ever.  There's always a way around it.  TiBu has been saving my ass this entire time.

Click to collapse



Well some updates update the andriod version. Then you might need to do a wipe. And my icons change anytime i update an app. It's not an icon pack. It's the app itself. He themed most of the system apps and some user apps. So when the market wants to update them, the icon changes also.

And I have my TiBu set to do a backup on Mon, Wed, Fri and upload the saves to dropbox. So I'm not worried there. Can always pull that back.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

Of course more problems wit the inverts...  google now reboots the phone...  I'm going back to Slim tomorrow...  and to bed now...  I'm out...  gotta see the PO in 5 hours...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Of course more problems wit the inverts...  google now reboots the phone...  I'm going back to Slim tomorrow...  and to bed now...  I'm out...  gotta see the PO in 5 hours...

Click to collapse



Good luck B.


----------



## boborone (Oct 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Of course more problems wit the inverts...  google now reboots the phone...  I'm going back to Slim tomorrow...  and to bed now...  I'm out...  gotta see the PO in 5 hours...

Click to collapse



Night man.

And night skinny, werked and acid. I'm at least going to go lay down and try to get some sleep.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Well some updates update the andriod version. Then you might need to do a wipe. And my icons change anytime i update an app. It's not an icon pack. It's the app itself. He themed most of the system apps and some user apps. So when the market wants to update them, the icon changes also.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, luckily, Ive never had to fully factory reset.  I am not patient enough to recover from that.


----------



## werked (Oct 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Night man.
> 
> And night skinny, werked and acid. I'm at least going to go lay down and try to get some sleep.

Click to collapse



Night.... I need some myself. 

Is that an iphone?? Ahmm, no.


----------



## boborone (Oct 17, 2012)

Xda ot and stumbleupon are detrimental to sleep. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## werked (Oct 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Xda ot and stumbleupon are detrimental to sleep.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



True!! So is coffee, which I'm indulging in atm.... Probably not the best idea BUT that's why the make sleep meds. 

Is that an iphone?? Ahmm, no.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

werked said:


> True!! So is coffee, which I'm indulging in atm.... Probably not the best idea BUT that's why the make sleep meds.
> 
> Is that an iphone?? Ahmm, no.

Click to collapse



I took 4 sleep pills...  and here I am on tapatalk...

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I took 4 sleep pills...  and here I am on tapatalk...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



6 benadryl and a spliff later, I'm still here. :banghead:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> 6 benadryl and a spliff later, I'm still here. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I told my po I took 12 benadryl and that's why I wouldn't wake up....  he wasn't happy...

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> They're probably waiting for one of the other 11 people who live in Maine to order something, so its not a wasted trip.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



LOL. Genuinely lol'd at that... Maine sucks. I usuallt get everything in 2 days...

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## werked (Oct 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> 6 benadryl and a spliff later, I'm still here. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I usually take 2 or 3 benadryl., anymore than that and I'm wired. Crazy. Benadryl is my friend. 

Is that an iphone?? Ahmm, no.


----------



## boborone (Oct 17, 2012)

werked said:


> I usually take 2 or 3 benadryl., anymore than that and I'm wired. Crazy. Benadryl is my friend.
> 
> Is that an iphone?? Ahmm, no.

Click to collapse



It's hallucinogenic 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

werked said:


> I usually take 2 or 3 benadryl., anymore than that and I'm wired. Crazy. Benadryl is my friend.
> 
> Is that an iphone?? Ahmm, no.

Click to collapse



I'm like that with xanax...  5 bars its time to build a house...

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I told my po I took 12 benadryl and that's why I wouldn't wake up....  he wasn't happy...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Video proof is here 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Video proof is here
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wish ida stayed up for the trip...

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Oct 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> It's hallucinogenic
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't take it that far. Ambien on the other hand.... I might have a couple of times.  Crazy story tho.... My friends daughter came home blitzed one night and went on to spend 2 weeks in a mental hospital. Benadryl was the culprit lol.... She tripped donkey balls(credit: Quasi) for 17 hours in a hospital bed. 

Is that an iphone?? Ahmm, no.


----------



## boborone (Oct 17, 2012)

werked said:


> I don't take it that far. Ambien on the other hand.... I might have a couple of times.  Crazy story tho.... My friends daughter came home blitzed one night and went on to spend 2 weeks in a mental hospital. Benadryl was the culprit lol.... She tripped donkey balls(credit: Quasi) for 17 hours in a hospital bed.
> 
> Is that an iphone?? Ahmm, no.

Click to collapse



See qm, told ya. 

Werked, I take about 10 - 16 to sleep. If I don't fall asleep or keep waking up when I do lay down, lulzzzzzz it's nuts.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

werked said:


> I don't take it that far. Ambien on the other hand.... I might have a couple of times.  Crazy story tho.... My friends daughter came home blitzed one night and went on to spend 2 weeks in a mental hospital. Benadryl was the culprit lol.... She tripped donkey balls(credit: Quasi) for 17 hours in a hospital bed.
> 
> Is that an iphone?? Ahmm, no.

Click to collapse



She took all them cause of me

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Oct 17, 2012)

werked said:


> *donkey balls*(credit: Quasi)

Click to collapse





Quasimodem said:


> She took all them cause of me
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



wait....maybe that was Apex who said that lol....dang i can't remember and i'm too lazy to check.


----------



## Apex (Oct 17, 2012)

werked said:


> wait....maybe that was Apex who said that lol....dang i can't remember and i'm too lazy to check.

Click to collapse



*Wasn't me

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

Things starting from Ba..

Bananas
Bacon
???

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Things starting from Ba..
> 
> Bananas
> Bacon
> ...

Click to collapse



Bazinga


----------



## Apex (Oct 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Things starting from Ba..
> 
> Bananas
> Bacon
> ...

Click to collapse



Baboonery... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Things starting from Ba..
> 
> Bananas
> Bacon
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## werked (Oct 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Things starting from Ba..
> 
> Bananas
> Bacon
> ...

Click to collapse



Bar
Bag
Bat
Ballstothawall

Is that an iphone?? Ahmm, no.

---------- Post added at 07:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> *Wasn't me
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Come on now, one of you boys got an infraction for telling someone to do something with some of those. Am I crazy lol?? 

Is that an iphone?? Ahmm, no.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Things starting from Ba..
> 
> Bananas
> Bacon
> ...

Click to collapse



Barium


----------



## Apex (Oct 17, 2012)

werked said:


> Come on now, one of you boys got an infraction for telling someone to do something with some of those. Am I crazy lol??
> 
> Is that an iphone?? Ahmm, no.

Click to collapse



I'm still currently infraction-less... 

Bareback. 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 17, 2012)

Mornin all

back
bamboo
bacardi
baileys


----------



## Apex (Oct 17, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Mornin all
> 
> back
> bamboo

Click to collapse



G'morning, TS. 

B.A. Baracus







*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 17, 2012)

bada$$
bangles, The
barbie( , )( , ) :highfive:


----------



## werked (Oct 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm still currently infraction-less...
> 
> Bareback.
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Ok, fine.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 17, 2012)

werked said:


> Ok, fine.

Click to collapse



Bad nOOb


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Barium

Click to collapse



You Sir, have just been 
BAMBOOZLED! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 17, 2012)

bapineuzumab.... damn  forgot.jpg


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

Just left my PO...  he's turning In paperwork and recommending me for parole...

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Just left my PO...  he's turning In paperwork and recommending me for parole...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:good:   

Best not to have him meander through this thread beforehand


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> :good:
> 
> Best not to have him meander through this thread beforehand

Click to collapse



LMAO

---------- Post added at 09:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------




werked said:


> Bar
> Bag
> Bat
> Ballstothawall
> ...

Click to collapse



I have these:


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Both those guns are fake lulz
> 
> @skinny, I quit that thread pretty much cause it moved so dam fast, app is jacking up pictures (can't view or upload), and yes, the tons of reposts.

Click to collapse



I quit it because they take the pics to seriously. Seriously. 
Hi
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 17, 2012)

Y'know.

I like macs on computers (prefer it over windoze), ALWAYS Android on phones and tablets, and for this generation gaming... Xbox 360 all the way

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 AM ----------

Inb4 I get raped for liking os x

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




You wish.
Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I quit it because they take the pics to seriously. Seriously.
> Hi
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 17, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Y'know.

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Oct 17, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## boborone (Oct 17, 2012)

http://su.pr/8dkzzQ

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



See that's exactly the type of pic that would get deleted and some butthurt basement dweller would complain about....
Oh well, it's their loss...
Also, hey.
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Oct 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> See that's exactly the type of pic that would get deleted and some butthurt basement dweller would complain about....
> Oh well, it's their loss...
> Also, hey.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Yeah, I've taken your lead and started posting in here.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 17, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

8 years without a traffic violation....that streak just ended.

42 in a 25...school zone.  

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 8 years without a traffic violation....that streak just ended.
> 
> 42 in a 25...school zone.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Holy sht dude! Slow down.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Holy sht dude! Slow down.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lazy ass kids need to walk faster.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Lazy ass kids need to walk faster.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Having your 2 ton boom box crawl up their ass at 45 mph ought to do the trick.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 17, 2012)

I think it's time for Pretzel Sammich....The sequel.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------







cracked pepper turkey, with barnburner mustard....
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Oct 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I think it's time for Pretzel Sammich....The sequel.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Shut up and give me that!


----------



## The El Guapo (Oct 17, 2012)

Buenos dias vatos!!!  How is it going and what's with all the newbies?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Shut up and give me that!

Click to collapse



I'll make you one.....but this one is spoken for...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Having your 2 ton boom box crawl up their ass at 45 mph ought to do the trick.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I was blasting Meshuggah actually...

Sent from your mom.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'll make you one.....but this one is spoken for...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No, I want that one!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> No, I want that one!

Click to collapse



Try and take it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Oct 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Try and take it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a whole fleet of highly trained parakeets ready to do that job for me


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I have a whole fleet of highly trained parakeets ready to do that job for me

Click to collapse



Cockatiel> Parakeets. 
Also ONE Moon-doggie = 1,256,743 parakeets....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Oct 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 8 years without a traffic violation....that streak just ended.
> 
> 42 in a 25...school zone.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Ouch, skinny.... Might better lawyer up. Sounds like that may come with some nasty points.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cockatiel> Parakeets.
> Also ONE Moon-doggie = 1,256,743 parakeets....
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



o rly?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> o rly?

Click to collapse



Image fail on tapatalk. 
And....



Yes. 
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

werked said:


> Ouch, skinny.... Might better lawyer up. Sounds like that may come with some nasty points.

Click to collapse



Traffic school :good:

*I'm pumped!!!*
*Eligible for parole!!!  Paperwork turned in!!!!*​


----------



## werked (Oct 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Traffic school :good:
> 
> *I'm pumped!!!*
> *Eligible for parole!!!  Paperwork turned in!!!!*​

Click to collapse



Sweet!! Happy for ya, good luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## husam666 (Oct 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Image fail on tapatalk.
> And....
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We'll see about that when the battle starts


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

werked said:


> Sweet!! Happy for ya, good luck!! :thumbup:

Click to collapse



I walked up into BestBuy today like I was Jesus incarnate and talked with the Manager...  gave her my resume...  said she'll call back....


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 17, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> We'll see about that when the battle starts

Click to collapse



Moon-doggie is waiting..... 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2012)

Morning:
Skinny
Acid
Kc
Quasi
Mem
Bobo
Bd
Husam
EL guapo
Others I have not see posted
Noobs
Lurks
And moar!

Anyone down for some pool, yes kc even if you have ****ty mobile network, maybe squeeze in 2 games before it dies out 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 10:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 AM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Morning:
> Skinny
> Acid
> Kc
> ...

Click to collapse



Bd, it is 10am and I am drooling over that pretzel 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## husam666 (Oct 17, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning:
> Skinny
> Acid
> Kc
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning mate


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Morning mate

Click to collapse



U in school now or u home? 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> U in school now or u home?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Morning BC

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

Set it up then 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Morning mate

Click to collapse



1:05 != morning. Snowflake time, get with it.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Set it up then
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse





Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Oct 17, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> U in school now or u home?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



It's 8pm, of course I'm home


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> 1:05 != morning. Snowflake time, get with it.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A game with David. At least until my signal kicks out xD


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> 1:05 != morning. Snowflake time, get with it.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Brown-noser.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 17, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning:
> Skinny
> Acid
> Kc
> ...

Click to collapse



Snowflake does not agree that it's 10am. She had lunch. She does not eat lunch, at 10am. Snowflake thinks you're wrong. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm just gonna leave this here....
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32893925#post32893925

Just read it as its hilarious!! Please do not troll that thread...thanks!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Set it up then
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Set up regular snooker with game id : beer

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 17, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> 1:05 != morning. Snowflake time, get with it.

Click to collapse



FACT^^



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Brown-noser.

Click to collapse



. The leftcoast is always s-l-o-w and left behind:laugh:


----------



## husam666 (Oct 17, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here....
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32893925#post32893925
> 
> Just read it as its hilarious!! Please do not troll that thread...thanks!!

Click to collapse



I just voted for you because you're the only one I know ._.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Naa just a fact. The leftcoast is always s-l-o-w and left behind:laugh:

Click to collapse



Neither of the above.

We do things at our own pace.  The rest of the world should just accept that.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 17, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> FACT^^
> 
> . The leftcoast is always s-l-o-w and left behind:laugh:

Click to collapse



nah.
They're just on "meatball" time. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I just voted for you because you're the only one I know ._.

Click to collapse



Noo vote for chef he's awesome and really generous he deserves it lol

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 17, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> nah.
> They're just on "meatball" time.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Meatball approves of that post.









Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Meatball approves of that post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Snowflake approves the fact that Meatball approves.
(wait, wut???  )

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 17, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approves the fact that Meatball approves.
> (wait, wut???  )
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



She has a diaper on her head.  We're even.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2012)

Kc where u at?

As always skinny such a cute daughter you have


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Kc where u at?
> 
> As always skinny such a cute daughter you have

Click to collapse



At the next game waiting


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> At the next game waiting

Click to collapse



Straight pool?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Straight pool?

Click to collapse



Yeah. ID as beer


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah. ID as beer

Click to collapse



exit out wait 20 seconds and join again.

---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah. ID as beer

Click to collapse



Last time I ever let you host a game


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> exit out wait 20 seconds and join again.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's your fault for choosing straight pool. Everything was all good before you made that stupid decision 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It's your fault for choosing straight pool. Everything was all good before you made that stupid decision
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Straight pool has the same amount of balls as 8 ball and same table.

We went through 3 game types fine when I was hosting and all of a sudden u host and looks what happens  

Now do u want me to host it and see if you can survive?

ID: Beer


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Straight pool has the same amount of balls as 8 ball and same table.
> 
> We went through 3 game types fine when I was hosting and all of a sudden u host and looks what happens
> 
> Now do u want me to host it and see if you can survive?

Click to collapse



Maybe try it again later. I've gotta update some threads on here xD


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Maybe try it again later. I've gotta update some threads on here xD
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Okguy.jpg


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

@protodawg   u around?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> @protodawg   u around?

Click to collapse



Yes what do you need?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yes what do you need?

Click to collapse



LOL...  I have updates on his 105...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> LOL...  I have updates on his 105...

Click to collapse



I was checking if your were awake


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> @protodawg   u around?

Click to collapse



I is here. Sup?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

Random post is random!


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## a.cid (Oct 17, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Random post is random!
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Reported for spamming!
Muahahahaha!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 17, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Random post is random!
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Random quote is also random.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 PM ----------




a.cid said:


> Reported for spamming!
> Muahahahaha!
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Reported for reporting.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Reported for spamming!
> Muahahahaha!
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Dooo eeeeet!


prototype7 said:


> Random quote is also random.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Random multi-quoting is random.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I is here. Sup?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



System is back up...  It will happen tomorrow...  He can only change the bootfile w/o being logged...  then a powercycle is needed...  I've got ur cell, walk you through it so the f/w will update...  It'll be between 3 and 12  CST...


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> System is back up...  It will happen tomorrow...  He can only change the bootfile w/o being logged...  then a powercycle is needed...  I've got ur cell, walk you through it so the f/w will update...  It'll be between 3 and 12  CST...

Click to collapse



Can you get on IRC rq?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 17, 2012)

So...Tapatalk images are finally working properly...only took a couple of years. Lol


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So...Tapatalk images are finally working properly...only took a couple of years. Lol

Click to collapse



For srs? New update or something?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So...Tapatalk images are finally working properly...only took a couple of years. Lol

Click to collapse



jase...  if u want a bootfile, gotta do em all at once...


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 17, 2012)

Fwo lui twe

That was not spam, it says how are you lol

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 17, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Fwo lui twe
> 
> That was not spam, it says how are you lol
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



In what language? Too lazy to translate.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Oct 17, 2012)

Chibbychibbygoopahdoopah wiggywiggysupahpupah 

^^^^^^^^
Also, not spam.... Means wassssuuppp!!??


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

WTF!!!!  My $450 in networking equipment is out of date already?!  Guess when I get 300/65 I'll upgrade it all again...  Tony my RAM chip came today...  but I've been thinking...  I got a birthday coming up...   might max my G75 at 32GB and use the 4 4gb chips to max the G73 at 16gb...

---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 PM ----------

think i posted this already...  but here:


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> WTF!!!!  My $450 in networking equipment is out of date already?!  Guess when I get 300/65 I'll upgrade it all again...  Tony my RAM chip came today...  but I've been thinking...  I got a birthday coming up...   might max my G75 at 32GB and use the 4 4gb chips to max the G73 at 16gb...[

Click to collapse



Yeah well with the ssd and a 7200rpm hdd + 8gb of ram... it will be fine for now. Thanx tho:good: BTW it will be here tomorrow:highfive:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2012)

Quasi u should of saw that coming **** is outdated every 6 months or less 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------

KC you ready for some straight pool? 

---------- Post added at 01:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 PM ----------


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Yeah well with the ssd and a 7200rpm hdd + 8gb of ram... it will be fine for now. Thanx tho:good: BTW it will be here tomorrow:highfive:

Click to collapse



It's still not decided what I'm gonna do...  if I'm not mistaken the G73 is Ivy Bridge, so that RAM chip will make it run at 1333Mhz...  remember to check it's temps...


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 17, 2012)

Way to kill the thread Quasi 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It's still not decided what I'm gonna do...  if I'm not mistaken the G73 is Ivy Bridge, so that RAM chip will make it run at 1333Mhz...  remember to check it's temps...

Click to collapse



Plan to do that as soon as it gets here.... unless my son is around



prototype7 said:


> Way to kill the thread Quasi
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## werked (Oct 17, 2012)

I got your spiderman and raise you this one


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## trell959 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## trell959 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 17, 2012)

The spider thread is so successful it becomes a movie.






Fast forward to 00:36 if you want to get to the good part.


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## trell959 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

Here's my next laptop...


----------



## trell959 (Oct 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Here's my next laptop...

Click to collapse



For laptop keyboard I though it said "illuminati keyboard" 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2012)

Keep posting spiderman!!!

Here is an awesome site full of them: http://fyeah60sspider-man.tumblr.com/page/7


----------



## werked (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## trell959 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> View attachment 1409839
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



NO.jpg


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> NO.jpg

Click to collapse



Bad picture was bad 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Bad picture was bad
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



It was there for a couple of minutes 

But oh well

Lets move on:






BTW kc you ready to play some snooker? I decided that Straight pool takes way to damn long!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> View attachment 1409839
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



gtfo


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> View attachment 1409839
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> It was there for a couple of minutes
> 
> But oh well
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's effort 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2012)

Lazy ass
How about 9 ball then 
I will make the game


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Lazy ass
> How about 9 ball then
> I will make the game

Click to collapse



Still effort 
Maybe later 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Lazy ass
> How about 9 ball then
> I will make the game

Click to collapse



I can play...  but I wanna try it out on the tab...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I can play...  but I wanna try it out on the tab...

Click to collapse



Okay grab the tab 

I played on my 10.1 and it is pretty sweet 

Join 8 ball/regular table and ID: Beer


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 17, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Okay grab the tab
> 
> I played on my 10.1 and it is pretty sweet
> 
> Join 8 ball/regular table and ID: Beer

Click to collapse



set something else up


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> set something else up

Click to collapse



I set up nine ball 

Same ID


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 18, 2012)

Just updated Tapatalk to 2.4 and hate it, restoring my backup...

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------

All better... 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

what the solitair game called again?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Just updated Tapatalk to 2.4 and hate it, restoring my backup...
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



dare i ruin your 666 thanks  

---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> what the solitair game called again?

Click to collapse



solitaire challenge.

Did u uninstall it?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> dare i ruin your 666 thanks
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



im still on the tab


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> im still on the tab

Click to collapse



Don't try to play it on the tab It will only slow you down


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Don't try to play it on the tab It will only slow you down

Click to collapse



we'll see...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> we'll see...

Click to collapse



ok you on yet? I will send you an invite


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> ok you on yet? I will send you an invite

Click to collapse



i gave the tab to my mom...  id is Southernbrat


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> dare i ruin your 666 thanks
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damnit MTM! I never even saw it  (yup, 4 in a row. Dealwithit.gif

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Damnit MTM! I never even saw it  (yup, 4 in a row. Dealwithit.gif
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse






Yes...I was right!!


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1410013
> View attachment 1410014
> 
> Yes...I was right!!

Click to collapse








Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i gave the tab to my mom...  id is Southernbrat

Click to collapse



S hit man I could not solve that


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> S hit man I could not solve that

Click to collapse



me either....  does no one really have a madden game?  360?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> me either....  does no one really have a madden game?  360?

Click to collapse



I have:

NB2k6

The bigs

Bankshot billards

Only sport games I have 

---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> me either....  does no one really have a madden game?  360?

Click to collapse



Wanna buy the bigs on xbox live.
Never-mind they only sell the bigs 2 online and I haven't bought that yet 
Do u like baseball games?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I have:
> 
> NB2k6
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll play em...  I might have one...  lemme check the stash, and downloaded games....

You got SoulCal IV


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'll play em...  I might have one...  lemme check the stash, and downloaded games....
> 
> You got SoulCal IV

Click to collapse



Ya and halo.

Those are the only ones I could see via looking at compared games


----------



## werked (Oct 18, 2012)

i have a 360 but never get online to play....
i'm lame


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> i have a 360 but never get online to play....
> i'm lame

Click to collapse



what games u got?


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

Any RCs out there want to help me out with some thread tags for this thread? I'd be much obliged. Thread tags:


AP Fastboot
Stuck at Fastboot
ICS brick
ICS update bricked phone
ZOMFG I shouldn't be playing with fire
I should just get a flip phone
Technology is hard
Any others that could pertain to n00bleheads who jack their phone and brick it.

Thanks to any RC who can help...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasi wish you had more games that require less paying attention like UNO 

Good game to drink and play or I guess GTA is pretty fun to play while drinking.

Fighting games and shooters like halo I suck at while drinking


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Quasi wish you had more games that require less paying attention like UNO
> 
> Good game to drink and play or I guess GTA is pretty fun to play while drinking.
> 
> Fighting games and shooters like halo I suck at while drinking

Click to collapse



What game u wanna play I'll see if the market has it...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> i have a 360 but never get online to play....
> i'm lame

Click to collapse



Who are you?


----------



## werked (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> i have a 360 but never get online to play....
> i'm lame

Click to collapse



hmm,
all the halo games
COD mw3
COD BO
and some more that i never play....well actually i never play these anymore either lol.
I take my previous comment back, i did play online once and some jerk kid made fun of my southern accent .  haven't played since lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> What game u wanna play I'll see if the market has it...

Click to collapse



Hmm, let me look at my list of arcade games..


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> hmm,
> all the halo games
> COD mw3
> COD BO
> ...

Click to collapse



How bout we have a threesome with some halo...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> hmm,
> all the halo games
> COD mw3
> COD BO
> ...

Click to collapse



Just play shooters with no microphone 

I got tired of **** talking and found shooters are much funner without talking


----------



## werked (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Who are you?

Click to collapse



little old me??  well, I'm awesome....who are you??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> How bout we have a threesome with some halo...

Click to collapse



4 some if trell is online 

---------- Post added at 04:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------




werked said:


> little old me??  well, I'm awesome....who are you??

Click to collapse



I am part of the mafia back when twitch was don 

Been a member  here for 2 years or so


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey run up to walmart and get madden 13...


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

Werked is just a n00b, but she's alright in my book.

Anybody wanna add some kick @$$ thread tags for me, assuming you're an RC? Pretty please, you bloody pukes? :silly:


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 4 some if trell is online
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was lurking when purplepukestainlama was posting.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Hey run up to walmart and get madden 13...

Click to collapse



Psshh

Like I have 50 to 60 bucks 

If they have it at gamestop for 10 or less then I could get it


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Werked is just a n00b, but she's alright in my book.
> 
> Anybody wanna add some kick @$$ thread tags for me, assuming you're an RC? Pretty please, you bloody pukes? :silly:

Click to collapse



NO, get on the xbox and play some madden...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> I was lurking when purplepukestainlama was posting.

Click to collapse



Still I have been here a long time, been a member in the mafia before you, (yes i know u were lurking) Also been a member on xda b4 you 

---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:59 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> NO, get on the xbox and play some madden...

Click to collapse



No, get on xbox and play halo 

I will probaly be on in a couple of hours. I gotta eat, pick up a 22oz torpedo beer and walk the dog.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Still I have been here a long time, been a member in the mafia before you, (yes i know u were lurking) Also been a member on xda b4 you
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:59 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aight bet...  foods ready here too... and Werked you better play...  or else...  uh...  you wont be playing...


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Werked is just a n00b, but she's alright in my book.
> 
> Anybody wanna add some kick @$$ thread tags for me, assuming you're an RC? Pretty please, you bloody pukes? :silly:

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1862780

That thread is pretty much a "Request some tags from RC" thread


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

I think I got all yall beat with the join date...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Just updated Tapatalk to 2.4 and hate it, restoring my backup...
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can go into settings and UNcheck "show stickied threads and announcements" (or something like that)....then the update isn't that bad.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Aight bet...  foods ready here too... and Werked you better play...  or else...  uh...  you wont be playing...

Click to collapse



Quasi order a damn mic for Xbox!!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Quasi order a damn mic for Xbox!!
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I had one but gave it away...   I got another one somewhere...  gotta test it though....


----------



## werked (Oct 18, 2012)

Wish I could play but I'm at work 
Nice to meet you BC.... And yep I'm just a noob.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

i founts it...

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------




werked said:


> Wish I could play but I'm at work
> Nice to meet you BC.... And yep I'm just a noob.

Click to collapse



Just leave...  tell em u gotta play some xbox...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Werked is just a n00b, but she's alright in my book.
> 
> Anybody wanna add some kick @$$ thread tags for me, assuming you're an RC? Pretty please, you bloody pukes? :silly:

Click to collapse



Give me about 10 mins and I'll chuck a couple on for ya 

DONE!


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Wish I could play but I'm at work
> Nice to meet you BC.... And yep I'm just a noob.

Click to collapse



Beer Chameleon is a n00b too...... 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## werked (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh and btw I'm not a gamer just play when I'm bored, haven't played in a year probably. So, needless to say.... I suck haha.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Oh and btw I'm not a gamer just play when I'm bored, haven't played in a year probably. So, needless to say.... I suck haha.

Click to collapse



its cool...  i havent played halo in ages...  but i have a sub 1000 iq and ninja like reflexes...  ill pick it back up...


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I think I got all yall beat with the join date...

Click to collapse



Nowai! My join date number is bigger than yours, so I win!!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> You can go into settings and UNcheck "show stickied threads and announcements" (or something like that)....then the update isn't that bad.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Meh. Still don't really like the new page flipping style, but I'll give it another go if it really fixes images displaying.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Nowai! My join date number is bigger than yours, so I win!!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol noob. Can't even use the Wanting to Sell section lol

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Nowai! My join date number is bigger than yours, so I win!!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It does, (for the most part) fix the image issue.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol noob. Can't even use the Wanting to Sell section lol
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA

Click to collapse



There's a join date requirement on that? Never knew that, never actually looked at it.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> There's a join date requirement on that? Never knew that, never actually looked at it.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A year membership and 50 posts, I believe 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> A year membership and 50 posts, I believe
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Well, I got the posts covered  no lurking here, just jumped right in.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Give me about 10 mins and I'll chuck a couple on for ya
> 
> DONE!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, Kid! (And thanked you!)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Well, I got the posts covered  no lurking here, just jumped right in.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Same as xD
Even when I've got a year membership I won't be going over there. If I wanna buy or sell stuff I'll do it either locally or through sites like eBay or Gumtree.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

---------- Post added at 01:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Thanks, Kid! (And thanked you!)

Click to collapse



No problem and you got one back 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

Sleeping birds are sleeping.....sssssshhhhh.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sleeping birds are sleeping.....sssssshhhhh.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



BANG!

Whoopsie! 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

dang i ate too much...  i dont even feel like playing madden...


----------



## werked (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey, Apex.... I picked up a sprinfield xd compact .45 to test for a few weeks from a family member. Slides to hard for me manipulate.... Girl hands . Fires nice tho.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> BANG!
> 
> Whoopsie!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Snowflake is mad nao. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake is mad nao.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse









''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



You woke her up. 









Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You woke her up.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse








''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Hey, Apex.... I picked up a sprinfield xd compact .45 to test for a few weeks from a family member. Slides to hard for me manipulate.... Girl hands . Fires nice tho.

Click to collapse



My .44 make sho all yo kids don't grow...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



thats a bigass bird...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> thats a bigass bird...

Click to collapse



The picture is misleading. Probably the way I cropped it.
She's about average for a female cockatiel. 
She's weighs about 80 grams.
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The picture is misleading. Probably the way I cropped it.
> She's about average for a female cockatiel.
> She's weighs about 80 grams.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



80 grams...  hold on lemme covert that to american...   0.17637 lbs...


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Hey, Apex.... I picked up a sprinfield xd compact .45 to test for a few weeks from a family member. Slides to hard for me manipulate.... Girl hands . Fires nice tho.

Click to collapse



Look at the FNP .40 caliber handguns, not much difference in stopping power from a .40 to a 45, and the price point of ammo is about the same. Plus, the FN line has a nice slide, and the SA/DA is a nice perk. The takedown on those is super easy also. FN owns Browning, if that tells you anything... :good:

Spingfield makes a great gun, but may not be best suited for your 'eloquently girly' hands. Also, is it a new gun? The newer the firearm, the more rounds are needed to "break it in" and ease up some of the stiffness. The Rugers may be too hard to pull the slide also, but you could also look at Baretta pieces...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Walked dog - check
Got 13 torpedoes and one Porter check
Get food- check
 Eat food- in process
Halo and drink beer- soon

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse








''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> 80 grams...  hold on lemme covert that to american...   0.17637 lbs...

Click to collapse



I am American. 
However, tiny birds (my finch weighs 12 grams) get measured in grams cuz tiny birds are tiny....and they don't weigh a lot. 
I'll try converting it on the scale next time I weigh her....
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

having a blast over in the computer thread...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> having a blast over in the computer thread...

Click to collapse



Yay? 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Now you're getting it.
:thumbup:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Now you're getting it.
> :thumbup:
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yay?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



yessir...  its currently the highlight of my right now...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



No "she" didn't. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> yessir...  it's currently these highlights in my beautifully shaped pop music star hair right now...

Click to collapse



FTFY :silly:

(I kid, not 'Kid')...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No "she" didn't.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse





''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Cheers mafia!! 
This porter is for all you!! In a nice frosty mug!





Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

I like beer...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Trell,quasi and anyone else that wants to play halo u ready?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Cheers mafia!!
> This porter is for all you!! In a nice frosty mug!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I may need a " Sparky approves of this post" meme.....(especially for this one)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I think I may need a " Sparky approves of this post" meme.....(especially for this one)
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Why sparky?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Trell,quasi and anyone else that wants to play halo u ready?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Unfortunately the TV is occupied with CSI...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Unfortunately the TV is occupied with CSI...

Click to collapse



OK so about an hour?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Why sparky?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Sparky is a champion beer (or any alcohol really) drinker. Heck, He'd give QM a run for his money when it came to drinking....

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------

And he likes beer A LOT.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky is a champion beer (or any alcohol really) drinker. Heck, He'd give QM a run for his money when it came to drinking....
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does he drink "good" beer? 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Does he drink "good" beer?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I don't necessarily think all your choices are "good" (but taste is subjective)....but yes. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I like beer...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hmmm, I love beer.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> OK so about an hour?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Yessir... its over in 40min...

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------




werked said:


> Hmmm, I love beer.

Click to collapse



+ ∞


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Hmmm, I love beer.

Click to collapse



Well, why don't you marry it?  :silly:


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Hmmm, I love beer.

Click to collapse



So are you asking to join the mafia?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't necessarily think all your choices are "good" (but taste is subjective)....but yes.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Well I mean above piss cheap beer (Coors,bud,keystone (sorry skinny)) etc..



Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> So are you asking to join the mafia?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I nominate Werked as a member...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Hmmm, I love beer.

Click to collapse



Hey you want to play halo soon? 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well I mean above piss cheap beer (Coors,bud,keystone (sorry skinny)) etc..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I already said yes. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> I nominate Werked as a member...

Click to collapse



You're still probationary. You can't nominate anyone. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

Someone say beer thread?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I nominate Werked as a member...

Click to collapse



You Aren't a member so you can nominate. 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well I mean above piss cheap beer (Coors,bud,keystone (sorry skinny)) etc..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Steel Reserve....  LMAO


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Someone say beer thread?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Yes I did and bd did, also you drinking stones tonight? 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I nominate Werked as a member...

Click to collapse



WTF am I, chopped cyber liver?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You Aren't a member so you can nominate.
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



So I'm on House Arrest AND probation?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Steel Reserve....  LMAO

Click to collapse



I had that once. Ugh. It got me pretty buzzed though....which is what I was going for at the time. :what:

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> WTF am I, chopped cyber liver?

Click to collapse



I though you were a probationary member??







Quasimodem said:


> So I'm on House Arrest AND probation?

Click to collapse




Yes.
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> So I'm on House Arrest AND probation?

Click to collapse



Yes but u are still a premember yourself and don't have a say of nomination yet 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Steel Reserve....  LMAO

Click to collapse



Exactly 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Sulks...  logs outs...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yes but u are still a premember yourself and don't have a say of nomination yet
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



That's twice now I've answered before you. 
(It's not premember it's PROBATIONARY member)
Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Sulks...  logs outs...

Click to collapse



Get over yourself. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

I logged back in...  just wanted to clear my cache and cookies....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's twice now I've answered before you.
> (It's not premember it's PROBATIONARY member)
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who cares..

Pre, probation same thing 

Man I have been getting too much s hit from you. 


Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yes I did and bd did, also you drinking stones tonight?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Of course.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I though you were a probationary member??
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse




Was I? I wasn't aware, but I am so honored! I'd like to thank BD, QM, BC, TS, SD, trell, M_T_M, Hassam, oh I know I'm going to forget someone here. I'm so nervous and happy! Um, I'd like to thank Gawd, my agent, my legal counsel (in case I need to call in favors from doing 'mafia stuff' if I become a "made man"), my parents, and Sonny Bono for teaching me to look out for trees when skiing...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

Jase made this point a while ago but....

We've had members in the past join and then after several posts/days/weeks stop posting and never return. So to stop that from happening again, we have "probationary"members now. After a set period of time (it was decided that it would be two months) the member(s) that are on "probation" can become full members if they continue to be active in the mafia. 
Thank you.
The management.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Jase made this point a while ago but....
> 
> We've had members in the past join and then after several posts/days/weeks stop posting and never return. So to stop that from happening again, we have "probationary"members now. After a set period of time (it was decided that it would be two months) the member(s) that are on "probation" can become full members is they continue to be active in the mafia.
> Thank you.
> ...

Click to collapse



I call it pre, you call probation 

Meh.


Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Who cares..
> 
> Pre, probation same thing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. 
I haven't given you enough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> So are you asking to join the mafia?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Yes. 
I am officially asking to join the mafia.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 18, 2012)

am i part of the mafia? :silly:


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I call it pre, you call probation
> 
> Meh.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not only me, Beer.
Get with it.

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------




shahrukhraza said:


> am i part of the mafia? :silly:

Click to collapse



No.
Get out.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

is it bad that ive had 2 12 oz red bull and 6 16oz nos?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Yes.
> I am officially asking to join the mafia.

Click to collapse



AFAIC you can be a probationary member, but Dex (the Don) Husam (whenever he shows up he can vote) and Jase have to approve it as well. I'll pm them tomorrow morning.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Jase made this point a while ago but....
> 
> We've had members in the past join and then after several posts/days/weeks stop posting and never return. So to stop that from happening again, we have "probationary"members now. After a set period of time (it was decided that it would be two months) the member(s) that are on "probation" can become full members is they continue to be active in the mafia.
> Thank you.
> ...

Click to collapse



This is the only cool/sane/fun part of xda anymore. If you guys and gals would like to see me babble about with mindless dribble, and occasionally some witty ish, I'd love to stick around. But, regardless of your decisions made, I plan on posting anyhow going forward. The mafia is about following protocol whilst throwing protocol to the wind. I like not knowing wtf is going on -- it's how I live my "real" life. 

Oh, and beer. I drink beer...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> AFAIC you can be a probationary member, but Dex (the Don) Husam (whenever he shows up he can vote) and Jase have to approve it as well. I'll pm them tomorrow morning.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Yay!!!!  I'll send you some high quality birdie food...


----------



## werked (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> is it bad that ive had 2 12 oz red bull and 6 16oz nos?

Click to collapse



Holy GAWD..... No wonder u have to take like 400 benadryl to sleep. Holy bajezuz


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Holy GAWD..... No wonder u have to take like 400 benadryl to sleep. Holy bajezuz

Click to collapse



I'm a straight up beast...  I had the beer shotgun vid yesterday....  anyone wanna see me shotgun a 16oz nos?  and I showered today, but didn't shave...  so my sexyness is only at about a 9.975...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> This is the only cool/sane/fun part of xda anymore. If you guys and gals would like to see me babble about with mindless dribble, and occasionally some witty ish, I'd love to stick around. But, regardless of your decisions made, I plan on posting anyhow going forward. The mafia is about following protocol whilst throwing protocol to the wind. I like not knowing wtf is going on -- it's how I live my "real" life.
> 
> Oh, and beer. I drink beer...

Click to collapse



I enforce the "members only" protocol pretty strictly. (So do the others)
That being said, continue to post, don't disappear, don't piss Snowflake off...and you should be okay...

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's not only me, Beer.
> Get with it.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> ...

Click to collapse



Okayguy.jpg

No fun 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## werked (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> AFAIC you can be a probationary member, but Dex (the Don) Husam (whenever he shows up he can vote) and Jase have to approve it as well. I'll pm them tomorrow morning.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Oh yea.... Dats wassup!! If I were not at work I'd have a celebratory drink.


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I enforce the "members only" protocol pretty strictly. (So do the others)
> That being said, continue to post, don't disappear, don't piss Snowflake off...and you should be okay...
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I understand that as best as my beer-floated brain can compute. I figured I wasn't being to hurriedly scooted off, so I must be somewhat awesome, if only just fractional in comparison to the mafia. (see? I can kiss serious a ss also!) :good: :silly:


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Okayguy.jpg
> 
> No fun
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Premember isn't a word. 




Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Oh yea.... Dats wassup!! If I were not at work I'd have a celebratory drink.

Click to collapse



Hey, you... get back to work, werked!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Premember isn't a word.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't care if its not a word 

I make new words everyday

Deal with it  

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I don't care if its not a word
> 
> I make new words everyday
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Then ignore me, I don't care 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------

Quasi halo time?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## werked (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> AFAIC you can be a probationary member, but Dex (the Don) Husam (whenever he shows up he can vote) and Jase have to approve it as well. I'll pm them tomorrow morning.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Thanks Babydoll !! 







Apex_Strider said:


> Hey, you... get back to work, werked!

Click to collapse



I would but don't have to.... I got it like that. They love me here  cuz "my milkshake brings all tha boys to tha yard" (when u read that you must sing it bc I did.)


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Then ignore me, I don't care
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



almost...  13 min left...  my mom has to watch her show...  sorry, almost done tho...


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> I would but don't have to.... I got it like that. They love me here  cuz "my milkshake brings all tha boys to tha yard" (when u read that you must sing it bc I did.)

Click to collapse



You are so white... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Then ignore me, I don't care
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If your going to talk about mafia business. (i.e :new members) then you should use the term that was used in the original decision. (Hint: it was "probationary")
 Otherwise I don't really care what words you post. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------




werked said:


> Thanks Babydoll !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:what:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

so when do we get to see this milkshake?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> If your going to talk about mafia business. (i.e :new members) then you should use the term that was used in the original decision. (Hint: it was "probationary")
> Otherwise I don't really care what words you post.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> ...

Click to collapse



OK sorry bd, for now all non members that are interested are on probation and not pre anything.

 I do approve the probationary period of the following members : quasi,Toni,werkard, apex, mem





Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

Chameleon....

This will be your Halo experience....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Chameleon....
> 
> This will be your Halo experience....

Click to collapse



We will see my friend, I am pretty good 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Chameleon....
> 
> This will be your Halo experience....

Click to collapse



Kick @$$... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Shadow says hi: 






Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 08:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Shadow says hi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Also I guess Paris photobomed 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

Alright I'm gearing up...  about to eat my sixth bar of xanax, got a citrus NOS, and I'm wearing my $200 North Face jacket...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> OK sorry bd, for now all non members that are interested are on probation and not pre anything.
> 
> I do approve the probationary period of the following members : quasi,Toni,werkard, apex, mem
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mem?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> so when do we get to see this milkshake?

Click to collapse



No offense werked...  but this is the Mafia...


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> so when do we get to see this milkshake?

Click to collapse








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Alright I'm gearing up...  about to eat my sixth bar of xanax, got a citrus NOS, and I'm wearing my $200 North Face jacket...

Click to collapse



So u ready for halo? Did u get your headset working? 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> So u ready for halo? Did u get your headset working?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I'm online firing up Halo...  got a headset...  we'll see does it work...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm online firing up Halo...  got a headset...  we'll see does it work...

Click to collapse



Dude I am on the phone, might be 10-15 more minutes 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Dude I am on the phone, might be 10-15 more minutes
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



LOL k

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------

ummm...  it says ur watching netflix LOL


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> LOL k
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------
> 
> ummm...  it says ur watching netflix LOL

Click to collapse



I am in your party but still on phone 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I am in your party but still on phone
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



oh, i put the news back on...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> oh, i put the news back on...

Click to collapse



Its fine , until I get off the phone I can't talk..

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_00eZtsuJ9M&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Its fine , until I get off the phone I can't talk..
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



You'll be past Max in this thread soon-ish


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Its fine , until I get off the phone I can't talk..
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



headsets working?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> headsets working?

Click to collapse



I am online and ready to play!!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Hey, Apex.... I picked up a sprinfield xd compact .45 to test for a few weeks from a family member. Slides to hard for me manipulate.... Girl hands . Fires nice tho.

Click to collapse



I want one of those so bad. OMG it fires very nice!


----------



## trell959 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I am online and ready to play!!
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Who plays Xbox 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> This is the only cool/sane/fun part of xda anymore. If you guys and gals would like to see me babble about with mindless dribble, and occasionally some witty ish, I'd love to stick around. But, regardless of your decisions made, I plan on posting anyhow going forward. The mafia is about following protocol whilst throwing protocol to the wind. I like not knowing wtf is going on -- it's how I live my "real" life.
> 
> Oh, and beer. I drink beer...

Click to collapse



That's why we're real paticular about who we let post in here. Keeps it that way


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> That's why we're real paticular about who we let post in here. Keeps it that way

Click to collapse



+1

And props to bobo for always going back and reading older posts.  No sarcasm.  

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

Hope I'm not intruding... 

Edit: Too much. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hope I'm not intruding...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How so?  I don't think you are.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I dunno man, just started in a week and I half ago, uninvited and all. And after the now (defunct) unsaid thread is gone, this is the only OT thread that's real and is full of great guys and gals (BD). Just making sure I'm not intruding...
> 
> Edit: Respect.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> +1
> 
> And props to bobo for always going back and reading older posts.  No sarcasm.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



It gets easier when you only follow a couple of threads like I do nowadays.  Thanks man.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

You're welcome here.  Several of us already told you that.  And now that you have a grip on the rules and whatnot, stop with the persecution complex and just hang out.  Its all gravy!!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You're welcome here.  Several of us already told you that.  And now that you have a grip on the rules and whatnot, stop with the persecution complex and just hang out.  Its all gravy!!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Noted and observed. Just checkin', figured I'd give that to you guys since I'm sort of encroaching! Any how, did I mention... BEER yet? :beer::thumbup:

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

I was the same Apex. I'd posted a bit around OT beforehand but nothing major, just enough to show I was sticking around. Posted in this thread one day and the rest is history xD


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

Okay so today was eventful.

Started out with me accidentally screaming "what the hell?!" Next to ky parents... They weren't too happy and I didn't say a word for like 5 hours after that.

Then I played Minecraft all day...

Then I started feeling sick and I basically did things that sick peepulz do

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> It gets easier when you only follow a couple of threads like I do nowadays.  Thanks man.[/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I was the same Apex. I'd posted a bit around OT beforehand but nothing major, just enough to show I was sticking around. Posted in this thread one day and the rest is history xD

Click to collapse



noob


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> noob

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

BD, I PM'd you... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Okay so today was eventful.
> 
> Started out with me accidentally screaming "what the hell?!" Next to ky parents... They weren't too happy and I didn't say a word for like 5 hours after that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




We could do without all the gross details and you need to dial back on the tone of your posts. You haven't even been voted in as a probationary member and if you keep posting stuff like the above....
It won't turn out well for you.
Seriously. That's just gross.
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> boborone said:
> 
> 
> > It gets easier when you only follow a couple of threads like I do nowadays.  Thanks man.[/QUO
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> boborone said:
> 
> 
> > It gets easier when you only follow a couple of threads like I do nowadays.  Thanks man.[/QUO
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> We could do without all the gross details and you need to dial back on the tone of your posts. You haven't even been voted in as a probationary member and if you keep posting stuff like the above....
> It won't turn out well for you.
> Seriously. That's just gross.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Yeeah was about to edit that...

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Yeeah was about to edit that...
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA

Click to collapse



No you weren't, you @$$ kisser... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



I like you noob. You keep bc occupied and happy with a game buddy.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No you weren't, you @$$ kisser...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



How do you know 

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> BD, I PM'd you...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Answered.

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 PM ----------




boborone said:


> Babydoll25 said:
> 
> 
> > She's good in my book. I figured a couple people from the gone thread would be over here. Figured she'd be one of em.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

Quoting fails, quoting fails everywhere...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't remember if Apex was a probationary member or not...I was gonna add his name in those PMs as well .... 
Any thoughts Bobo, SD?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't remember if Apex was a probationary member or not...I was gonna add his name in those PMs as well ....
> Any thoughts Bobo, SD?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Yeah, apex is cool with me.  

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Quoting fails, quoting fails everywhere...

Click to collapse



That happens sometimes...and usually right after....Tapatalk FC es...  (like it just did) :screwy:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't remember if Apex was a probationary member or not...I was gonna add his name in those PMs as well ....
> Any thoughts Bobo, SD?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



So who we got on probate? Tony, apex, and werked? That all? I'm good with them.


----------



## werked (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> No offense werked...  but this is the Mafia...

Click to collapse



In due time, in due time....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> So who we got on probate? Tony, apex, and werked? That all? I'm good with them.

Click to collapse



And Meph, but he's iffy.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That happens sometimes...and usually right after....Tapatalk FC es...  (like it just did) :screwy:
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Good excuse :thumbup:


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

So guys I know the post last page was kinda... Gross? But I toned it down quickly and...

Well, I've been posting here for a while, and I'd like a chance to become a member. I've met a lot of great people who I hope would support me in the short time I've been here... I really like this place and It's an amazing way to escape from real life crap... I've hit a rough patch and this thread has really helped me cool off and laugh a little.

Or y'know I could just say I wanna join.

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And Meph, but he's iffy.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Very. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And Meph, but he's iffy.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Lol tell me what I need to work out I can fix it!

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA

---------- Post added at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Very.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Aww, come on I know it was gross but I basically removed it...

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Good excuse :thumbup:

Click to collapse



It wasn't an excuse. I didn't even try to type anywhere but where I typed at the bottom. It might be my version of Swype....idk

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol tell me what I need to work out I can fix it!
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all, how old are you?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> First of all, how old are you?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Ehm...

Sixteen...

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And Meph, but he's iffy.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Eh, he/she needs to learn some respect for members and elders here. I don't even reply to it's posts. I feel so far he's just a lurker with no clue about this place and a true net noob. Needs to hang around OT more and learn how the internet works. It's not a series of tubes created by Al Gore.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

Well, you'd be the youngest member, that's for sure.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Eh, he/she needs to learn some respect for members and elders here. I don't even reply to it's posts. I feel so far he's just a lurker with no clue about this place and a true net noob. Needs to hang around OT more and learn how the internet works. It's not a series of tubes created by Al Gore.

Click to collapse



Would it help if I said the first time I used the internet I was five? Lol

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It wasn't an excuse. I didn't even try to type anywhere but where I typed at the bottom. It might be my version of Swype....idk
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Yeah it could be. When I used Swype a while back, after a while, I was tapping the letters I needed and it would type an extra 6/7 random letters aswell 
I thought it was my touch calibration but when that turned out to be fine, I just switched to the standard AOSP keyboard and it's all good now


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well, you'd be the youngest member, that's for sure.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I know. I guess it kills my chances

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> It's not a series of tubes created by Al Gore.

Click to collapse




Its not??

My life is a lie.
Sent from your mom.


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol tell me what I need to work out I can fix it!
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA7

Click to collapse



You're probably a good kid, but that being so, and aside from xda or this thread specifically, we can't teach you how to act like an adult (albeit one who might know how to be rude, crass, arrogant, jackassed, silly, etc.), that all comes with age... 

Edit: Why does that which you posted sound eerily familiar to what I've heard some ex-girlfriends of mine say to me? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Its not??
> 
> My life is a lie.
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



LOL.

To kill the drama, I'd say spidey time but I have nothing to start it off with, New SD card and all...

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Eh, he/she needs to learn some respect for members and elders here. I don't even reply to it's posts. I feel so far he's just a lurker with no clue about this place and a true net noob. Needs to hang around OT more and learn how the internet works. It's not a series of tubes created by Al Gore.

Click to collapse



Makes me think of trell....17 and he totally gets it.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You're probably a good kid, but that being so, and aside from xda or this thread specifically, we can't teach you how to act like an adult (albeit one who might know how to be rude, crass, arrogant, jackassed, silly, etc.), that all comes with age...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



If only I had an actual keyboard, I'd type our my life story lol

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You're probably a good kid, but that being so, and aside from xda or this thread specifically, we can't teach you how to act like an adult (albeit one who might know how to be rude, crass, arrogant, jackassed, silly, etc.), that all comes with age...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



This is true. With age comes wisdom and with wisdom comes the ability to screw your life up so much, but learning to control that.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> This is true. With age comes wisdom and with wisdom comes the ability to screw your life up so much, but learning to control that.

Click to collapse



Aren't you like 14?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## werked (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> It's not a series of tubes created by Al Gore.

Click to collapse


:what:
Are you saying what I think you're saying?? If he didn't create the interwebz then who did?? This has ruined my night. :banghead:


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> This is true. With age comes wisdom and with wisdom comes the ability to screw your life up so much, but learning to control that.

Click to collapse



I lost people close to me, my house, essentially my entire childhood from before I was nine /when/ I was nine...

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Aren't you like 14?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Only according to you, apparently.


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> If only I had an actual keyboard, I'd type our my life story lol
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA

Click to collapse



tl;dr

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Makes me think of trell....17 and he totally gets it.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Yeah, he's cool. I don't think of him being in high school till he posts something about it. Just another dude in the mafia. He's been a member longer than me.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

Also totally not related to the subject but this is post #3,502 for me yeeeah

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Only according to you, apparently.

Click to collapse



Haha...cant take a joke all of a sudden?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

So. What I'm seeing is.

People who like me
People who think I'm iffy
People who don't like me

Conflicting...

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Haha...cant take a joke all of a sudden?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I can always take a joke 
That's part of the reason why the system is fallible.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> So. What I'm seeing is.
> 
> People who like me
> People who think I'm iffy
> ...

Click to collapse



I went through similar conflict.  On AOL, back in 1993.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I went through similar conflict.  On AOL, back in 1993.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Oh, AOL.

Those were the days lol.

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> So. What I'm seeing is.
> 
> People who like me
> People who think I'm iffy
> ...

Click to collapse



I never said I don't like you; however, I never said I did either. 


But, I *like you. 
















*don't like

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

Watching Cops

Cop finds a meth pipe. 

Talking to the camera
"you can tell by the burns in it he used it earlier today"

I tell my mom "You can leave that pipe on the top of that car for the next month. The dope ain't gonna unburn itself"


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

Lol trolled.

See... That (strangely) is one if the things that brightens up my mood and why I love this thread...

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Oh, AOL.
> 
> Those were the *days lol.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA

Click to collapse



*before you were conceived? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *before you were conceived?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Well, newer AOL but not the point

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Well, newer AOL but not the point
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA

Click to collapse



Apex - 2
Mephikun - 0


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Apex - 2
> Mephikun - 0

Click to collapse





Soo back to the tl;dr post

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Soo back to the tl;dr post
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA

Click to collapse



It's tl;dr for a reason


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Soo back to the tl;dr post
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA

Click to collapse



2nd question...explain your user name.  In 10 words or less.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 2nd question...explain your user name.  In 10 words or less without using the letter 'e'

Click to collapse



That's better


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 2nd question...explain your user name.  In 10 words or less.

Click to collapse



Mephiles/Mephisto Pheles = Mephi, kun = Japanese, google it

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That's better

Click to collapse



No vowels, none.  Go.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No vowels, none.  Go.

Click to collapse



No fair you edited the post

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Anyone else have halo reach and is down to play? 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Mephiles/Mephisto Pheles = Mephi, kun = Japanese, google it
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA

Click to collapse



So... you're saying you're turning Japanese? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Mephiles/Mephisto Pheles = Mephi, kun = Japanese, google it
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA

Click to collapse



Google it?  We're in this thread now, focus.

Your explanation will suffice.  Though I have gained no applicable knowledge because of it.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No fair you edited my post
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA

Click to collapse



That's how it goes around here.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> So... you're saying you're turning Japanese?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



I really think so!


----------



## werked (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> So... you're saying you're turning Japanese?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



No, I think he meant he used to be Japanese??


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> No, I think he meant he used to be Japanese??

Click to collapse



Is that something that just washes off? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Mephiles/Mephisto Pheles = Mephi, kun = Japanese, google it
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA

Click to collapse



google it for me and link to the result that explains kun and mephiles. 






















now noob............please


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> No, I think he meant he used to be Japanese??

Click to collapse



No, on a previous forum I was called Mephiles.

We were all joking around and shortened our names and added 'kun' to the end, and it just stuck

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> No, I think he meant he used to be Japanese??

Click to collapse



My great aunt has been taking baths since she was a baby, she's still a short lil angle eye.


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No, on a previous forum I was called Mephiles.
> 
> We were all joking around and shortened our names and added 'kun' to the end, and it just stuck
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA

Click to collapse



You're on xda now, please change it to "ubern00b" or you will get the banana pistol... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## werked (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Is that something that just washes off?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



I don't know. If it can be this will be life changing for me.... I have spent all of the last 30 seconds wondering if I 2 can wash this whiteness off. This would be epic.... I'm going to have to Google this, can't let this one go.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> My great aunt has been taking baths since she was a baby, she's still a short lil angle eye.

Click to collapse



Lost a bit of beer out my nose while reading that.  Totally worth it.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

-kun is a Japanese honorific

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> I don't know. If it can be this will be life changing for me.... I have spent all of the last 30 seconds wondering if I 2 can wash this whiteness off. This would be epic.... I'm going to have to Google this, can't let this one go.

Click to collapse



Don't change your 'white-itivity'. It's endearing. (stupid cyber crush!) 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephisto is a son of Satan in 'Ai No Exorcist'

And Mephiles is a video game character (from a very crappy 2006 sonic game)

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> -kunt is a Japanese honorific
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA

Click to collapse



FTFY (you'll get this when you're old enough to engage in the act of coitus) 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Lost a bit of beer out my nose while reading that.  Totally worth it.

Click to collapse



I found out the other day when my aunt had a baby shower many many years ago, Mickey(great aunt's name, short for her incredibly long Japanese name) got her and her daughter's (Dianne) bathing toiletries for the shower. Mickey thought they were having a communal shower/bath for all the women like they do in Japan. She shows up, no gifts, but has towels and soap and flip flops. I love that woman.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> FTFY
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



No.jpg

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Mephisto is a son of Satan in 'Ai No Exorcist'
> 
> And Mephiles is a video game character
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA

Click to collapse



I still don't get it.  


Look at everyone else's username.  EASY to decipher, because they are real words.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I still don't get it.
> 
> 
> Look at everyone else's username.  EASY to decipher, because they are real words.

Click to collapse



My name is a shortened Name and a word on the end.

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I still don't get it.
> 
> 
> Look at everyone else's username.  EASY to decipher, because they are real words.

Click to collapse



Wasn't it you that sent Meph this way? Or am I thinking of a different member?


----------



## a.cid (Oct 18, 2012)

Guys, I need to tell you to stop, this thread is moving too darn fast!

I started from 4863 and now I'm on 75, and you all are nowhere near stopping!
Have some pity for the just-woke-up soul, and SLOW DOWN!!!!!111112222!!!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Wasn't it you that sent Meph this way? Or am I thinking of a different member?

Click to collapse



Twas skinny

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> FTFY (you'll get this when you're old enough to engage in the act of coitus)
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



"Coitus?"

"He's a good man.  And thorough."


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

Isn't this beside the point?

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## werked (Oct 18, 2012)

Lmao
http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110318152003AAVpKek


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> FTFY (you'll get this when you're old enough to engage in the act of coitus)
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Assuming I don't already know much

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Wasn't it you that sent Meph this way? Or am I thinking of a different member?

Click to collapse



Yeah....him and Werked.  I guess I was 1/2 right.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Guys, I need to tell you to stop, this thread is moving too darn fast!
> 
> I started from 4863 and now I'm on 75, and you all are nowhere near stopping!
> Have some pity for the just-woke-up soul, and SLOW DOWN!!!!!111112222!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Sleep is for the weak, my friend


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Guys, I need to tell you to stop, this thread is moving too darn fast!
> 
> I started from 4863 and now I'm on 75, and you all are nowhere near stopping!
> Have some pity for the just-woke-up soul, and SLOW DOWN!!!!!111112222!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, one down. I have to turn in and shove sleep on my body and brain. Work starts in 3 hours, and I've had my @$$ handed to me all week. Talk to y'all in the banana, erm, mañana... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Lmao
> http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110318152003AAVpKek

Click to collapse



wow.  just wow.



hahahahahaha.

---------- Post added at 09:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Well, one down. I have to turn in and shove sleep on my body and brain. Work starts in 3 hours, and I've had my @$$ handed to me all week. Talk to y'all in the banana, erm, mañana...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Hasta la Pasta Apex...nice to have you aboard.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah....him and Werked.  I guess I was 1/2 right.

Click to collapse



LOL! Meph seemed to get nothing but hate from me for ages lol


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Lmao
> http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110318152003AAVpKek

Click to collapse



http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20111012131329AAmbbGi

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Lmao
> http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110318152003AAVpKek

Click to collapse



Back when I was real young, like 4 maybe, I asked my mom's friend, a black guy, when I was going to turn black. I wanted to be cool like him. He had an apartment filled with big tv, stereo, nice car, loud stereo, ect. Had all the cool stuff. None of the white people I knew had that. I wanted to have the cool stuff. So I wanted to know when I turned black so I could have that.


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> "Coitus?"
> 
> "He's a good man.  And thorough."

Click to collapse



Anyone who has seen (and more so, knows) that movie is a good friend of mine... :thumbup:

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> LOL! Meph seemed to get nothing but hate from me for ages lol

Click to collapse



Yep...

Also, if we're done talking about how odd my username is, we should get back to this -hinthint-



Mephikun said:


> So guys I know the post last page was kinda... Gross? But I toned it down quickly and...
> 
> Well, I've been posting here for a while, and I'd like a chance to become a member. I've met a lot of great people who I hope would support me in the short time I've been here... I really like this place and It's an amazing way to escape from real life crap... I've hit a rough patch and this thread has really helped me cool off and laugh a little.
> 
> Or y'know I could just say I wanna join.

Click to collapse



Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Anyone who has seen (and more so, knows) that movie is a good friend of mine... :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Just about every line man lol


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

@SkinnyD, since you're a musician, as am I, I wanted to post my gear. Maybe we could start a stem track band, cover some Cheech 'n Chong tunes? 







*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey skinny.

You said you messed with the firmware on your camera. Is it like this http://www.magiclantern.fm/ That is for canon dslr. Just gives more options and controls than stock. That runs off the SDcard instead of flashing the camera though, all stock fw is still installed.


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just about every line man lol

Click to collapse



Same here... :thumbup:

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

Woo 1 am. Not supposed to be up lol

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## a.cid (Oct 18, 2012)

That awkwardly frustrating moment when you multi-quote 12 posts, and the app decides to crash on the 13th one :what:

What with all the member/no-member talk? People forgot me because I was sleeping?
I is sad 

@apex - done up your tags!

I would have joined in on the halo fun, but I use a shared wifi (sometimes) so ots very laggy if someone decides to be a b***ch and torrent huge files


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

a.cid said:


> That awkwardly frustrating moment when you multi-quote 12 posts, and the app decides to crash on the 13th one :what:
> 
> What with all the member/no-member talk? People forgot me because I was sleeping?
> I is sad
> ...

Click to collapse



Piracy is bad mmmkay


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Piracy is bad mmmkay

Click to collapse



I used to disagree for like half a month then I was like oh **** and set my like 5 burned DVDs with games on fire... 

Piracy is bad

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## werked (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Piracy is bad mmmkay

Click to collapse



I want to be a pirate when i grow up.  Like one of the eye patch pirates, with full gold grill.  Yea, I know....I dream big.  My mama told me I could do and be anything.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

a.cid said:


> That awkwardly frustrating moment when you multi-quote 12 posts, and the app decides to crash on the 13th one :what:
> 
> What with all the member/no-member talk? People forgot me because I was sleeping?
> I is sad
> ...

Click to collapse



Y U ON MY PHONE FOR?!?


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> I want to be a pirate when i grow up.  Like one of the eye patch pirates, with full gold grill.  Yea, I know....I dream big.  My mama told me I could do and be anything.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> @SkinnyD, since you're a musician, as am I, I wanted to post my gear. Maybe we could start a stem track band, cover some Cheech 'n Chong tunes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



there's  a bassist among us????   that's way freaking cool man.  Nice gear!!


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

So, go to bed and be ignored, or stay up... Lpl

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey skinny.
> 
> You said you messed with the firmware on your camera. Is it like this http://www.magiclantern.fm/ That is for canon dslr. Just gives more options and controls than stock. That runs off the SDcard instead of flashing the camera though, all stock fw is still installed.

Click to collapse



Yeah, mine is similar...hacked FW goes on sd card.  UI allows me to change settings on my pc, and i load it to SD card, flash firmware in camera, and gravy.  It's done wonders for my camera.

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------

@Apex....sadly, I ebay'd my kit a while back.  It's residing in Idaho right now.  I miss that thing.


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah, mine is similar...hacked FW goes on sd card.  UI allows me to change settings on my pc, and i load it to SD card, flash firmware in camera, and gravy.  It's done wonders for my camera.

Click to collapse



I may, very light maybe, might be getting a canon 600D for Christmas. Every couple of yrs my mom tells me to pick something out from Conn's to put on her account. Last thing I got was my puter. This year I'm going to ask for that. Everything I've read says it's a good beginner dslr and it has great video mode. So, I'm thinking hells yeah.

---------- Post added at 12:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 AM ----------




Mephikun said:


> So, go to bed and be ignored, or stay up... Lpl
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> I may, very light maybe, might be getting a canon 600D for Christmas. Every couple of yrs my mom tells me to pick something out from Conn's to put on her account. Last thing I got was my puter. This year I'm going to ask for that. Everything I've read says it's a good beginner dslr and it has great video mode. So, I'm thinking hells yeah.

Click to collapse



That is a good choice, in my opinion...Not sure what Jascek would say lol. he's so picky.  But video is a very real and permanent feature on dslr's now, so I'd say go for it if you can.  Very cool of your mom to hook it up like that.

---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------

BTW...i used the pic below as an avatar on another site for years, but noone could ever translate the text....Meph...you may be my only hope here...


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That is a good choice, in my opinion...Not sure what Jascek would say lol. he's so picky.  But video is a very real and permanent feature on dslr's now, so I'd say go for it if you can.  Very cool of your mom to hook it up like that.

Click to collapse



It's kinda cool cause that's what I was looking at for a dslr when I had a job making decent money and I was going buy a pentax q. I haven't taken a photog class in 10+ yrs. So I have learning curve. I've been on irc looking for jaszek, but he wasn't on tonight. I like that line, beginners dslr, plus a better video mode than the pro versions of canons. It's what I was looking for, hope I get it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> It's kinda cool cause that's what I was looking at for a dslr when I had a job making decent money and I was going buy a pentax q. I haven't taken a photog class in 10+ yrs. So I have learning curve. I've been on irc looking for jaszek, but he wasn't on tonight. I like that line, beginners dslr, plus a better video mode than the pro versions of canons. It's what I was looking for, hope I get it.

Click to collapse



Well, the cool thing is, is you know the learning curve, and you're willing to take the challenge.  Some people get the bare minimum and get bored when they "figure" out the camera.  I think with the 600d, you may not use all of it's functions right away, but you'll grow with the camera's capabilities as you re-learn the art of photography, and better yet, videography.  it's truly a lot of fun.


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That is a good choice, in my opinion...Not sure what Jascek would say lol. he's so picky.  But video is a very real and permanent feature on dslr's now, so I'd say go for it if you can.  Very cool of your mom to hook it up like that.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------
> 
> BTW...i used the pic below as an avatar on another site for years, but noone could ever translate the text....Meph...you may be my only hope here...

Click to collapse



Word Lens (port from iphone)
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...iwiY29tLnF1ZXN0dmlzdWFsLndvcmRsZW5zLmRlbW8iXQ..

CamDictionary (never tried it)
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.intsig.camdict&hl=en

The first one works good for signs and such, has a free demo version. Haven't tried the second one.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Word Lens (port from iphone)
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...iwiY29tLnF1ZXN0dmlzdWFsLndvcmRsZW5zLmRlbW8iXQ..
> 
> CamDictionary (never tried it)
> ...

Click to collapse



Interesting!  Didnt know such apps existed...but it makes sense...we have apps that listen to music, and can identify the song....why not a visual app that can (hopefully) translate text.

You're getting a ton of thanks when I get back on my phone.  Cool sh*t man.


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well, the cool thing is, is you know the learning curve, and you're willing to take the challenge.  Some people get the bare minimum and get bored when they "figure" out the camera.  I think with the 600d, you may not use all of it's functions right away, but you'll grow with the camera's capabilities as you re-learn the art of photography, and better yet, videography.  it's truly a lot of fun.

Click to collapse



Oh I know. I'm going to burn up the auto adjust fuction of it when I first start out again. And you man, got me wanting to get into video. Your stuff reminds me of a bud I went to school with. Loads of editing to make the final cut. He would stay up one night, the next get a 12 pack of mountain dew and sit there at his computer all night editing. The next day, awesome videos. He was always on my team for class projects in english class. Eeeeeeasy A+ on everything we did.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh I know. I'm going to burn up the auto adjust fuction of it when I first start out again. And you man, got me wanting to get into video. Your stuff reminds me of a bud I went to school with. Loads of editing to make the final cut. He would stay up one night, the next get a 12 pack of mountain dew and sit there at his computer all night editing. The next day, awesome videos. He was always on my team for class projects in english class. Eeeeeeasy A+ on everything we did.

Click to collapse



Yup, that's me haha.  I hate leaving a project unfinished.  I'd rather stay up all night and git-er-done.


----------



## a.cid (Oct 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Y U ON MY PHONE FOR?!?

Click to collapse



Lol, about that...
One of the rc's added me on 
a facebook group "AC!D" and I'm like "Ohkay, I didn't know I had a fan club"

Might have to put out a disclaimer soon...
Or better, I'll sue the RC!






boborone said:


> Piracy is bad mmmkay

Click to collapse



Blame the others!
I only torrent demo's...

The sad thing over here is people can't differentiate on what's piracy and what's not...
Burning music on multiple cd's and sharing with friends is cool, downloading and sharing via bluetooth is alright...
Sad really...

We also have hawkers (vendors, if you may) here that put up stalls to sell pirated stuff...and people think they are paying the parent company just because they bought something...people PAY for pirated stuff! They can't be bothered to shell out a few extra bucks and buy original stuff instead!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Lol, about that...
> One of the rc's added me on
> a facebook group "AC!D" and I'm like "Ohkay, I didn't know I had a fan club"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Around me there are a couple Asian markets. In the back part where they have a lil shop inside the store, they always have tons of bootleg DVDs, and BluRays. In one, is a lil pharmacy that has pics of dolphins and whales on some of the boxes. Totally illegal stuff.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

intense xbox live sessions...  and theres a tornado comin right my way...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

Threadception.   Ahhhhhhh!







Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

Sweeet...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> intense xbox live sessions...  and theres a tornado comin right my way...

Click to collapse



Right crazy guy on uno 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Right crazy guy on uno
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



that dude was a tweaker for real...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Alright all I am going to sleep!

 Quasi more games on Mondays and Wednesdays 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

Grown ass men and video games.  I'll never understand.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Grown ass men and video games.  I'll never understand.

Click to collapse



Son I am dissappoint  


Sent from my iPod touch  cause epic is  dead


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Alright all I am going to sleep!
> 
> Quasi more games on Mondays and Wednesdays
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



bet... and get some madden 13...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Son I am dissappoint
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch  cause epic is  dead

Click to collapse



Son...trust me, I'm way more disappoint than you.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> bet... and get some madden 13...

Click to collapse



How about u get an old sports game like nba2k6 for like 3 bucks instead  I don't buy sport games unless it's like an arcade type game like the bigs I might get nba jam on the arcade


Sent from my iPod touch  cause epic is  dead


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> How about u get an old sports game like nba2k6 for like 3 bucks instead  I don't buy sport games unless it's like an arcade type game like the bigs I might get nba jam on the arcade
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch  cause epic is  dead

Click to collapse



how bout i throw in half...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> how bout i throw in half...

Click to collapse



How about you guys say "Dave/David" or "Brian"?  Real names every now and then work nicely.

---------- Post added at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------

Come to think of it...do most of you know my name?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

Everyone feel free to use my real name...  Brian

---------- Post added at 02:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> How about you guys say "Dave/David" or "Brian"?  Real names every now and then work nicely.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------
> 
> Come to think of it...do most of you know my name?

Click to collapse



Dustin

---------- Post added at 02:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 AM ----------

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1766684&page=1125

read the last 2 posts...  LMAO


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Everyone feel free to use my real name...  Brian

Click to collapse



I think we all know your's...you've always been pretty open.

BeerC is david...recent username change, no prob....

but this is the Mafia, and real names should be used every now and then.  we're family.

---------- Post added at 12:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 AM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Everyone feel free to use my real name...  Brian
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, but you named one of our own.


----------



## huggs (Oct 18, 2012)

Mine is Jason, but huggs is my real name too
My last name is Hugg, and Jason being a common name, I got nicknamed huggs in school
There's still quite a few people who call me it, even though I've gone by my first name for years now


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

huggs said:


> Mine is Jason, but huggs is my real name too
> My last name is Hugg, and Jason being a common name, I got nicknamed huggs in school
> There's still quite a few people who call me it, even though I've gone by my first name for years now

Click to collapse



 I want a hugg.

---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------

I'm Chris Light....never been shy about my name.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That is a good choice, in my opinion...Not sure what Jascek would say lol. he's so picky.  But video is a very real and permanent feature on dslr's now, so I'd say go for it if you can.  Very cool of your mom to hook it up like that.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------
> 
> BTW...i used the pic below as an avatar on another site for years, but noone could ever translate the text....Meph...you may be my only hope here...

Click to collapse



Fell asleep lol I'm back

Nope. Can't read Japanese. I'm useless

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Come to think of it...do most of you know my name?

Click to collapse



*Steps out of the shadows he's been lurking in.*
I always thought your name was Keith.





*Resumes lurking in shadows*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> *Steps out of the shadows he's been lurking in.*
> I always thought your name was Keith.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's an old joke.  My mafia buds posted that early on.  Thanks for playing though.


----------



## a.cid (Oct 18, 2012)

Aamir


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 18, 2012)

what up mafia


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Aamir
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Focus, people...I stated my name a few posts ago.  Don't fail.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

So this Sense 4 Rom has a tweak where when you slide your finger to the side on thestatus bar in a straight line, the brightness goes up or down... I always accidentally turn it up to max brightness...

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA

---------- Post added at 04:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 AM ----------




fleurdelisxliv said:


> what up mafia

Click to collapse



Sup fleur?

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

And, I made it real easy....If you click on my avatar, you get my xda profile, which links you to my Vimeo page, which (again), has my name.

---------- Post added at 01:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 AM ----------




Mephikun said:


> So this Sense 4 Rom has a tweak where when you slide your finger to the side on thestatus bar in a straight line, the brightness goes up or down... I always accidentally turn it up to max brightness...
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



seriously?  you just now figured that out????  that's not a Sense thing....it's an Android thing....


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 18, 2012)

been busy at wrk tonight rdy for the weekend  :highfive:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> what up mafia

Click to collapse



Fleur...what's up man!


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And, I made it real easy....If you click on my avatar, you get my xda profile, which links you to my Vimeo page, which (again), has my name.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol never noticed it til I got this rom

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol never noticed it til I got this rom
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA

Click to collapse



geez....it works regardless of the rom....


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 18, 2012)

http://www.ascendcombat.tv/#!home/mainPage 

will be here fri night with my lil man and gf. some seriously good fights :highfive: good thing is that we are vip to all of these makes it sooooooo much better


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> http://www.ascendcombat.tv/#!home/mainPage
> 
> will be here fri night with my lil man and gf. some seriously good fights :highfive: good thing is that we are vip to all of these makes it sooooooo much better

Click to collapse



nice!

---------- Post added at 01:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 AM ----------

HAHA....i forgot about this.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> nice!

Click to collapse



my kid freakin loves it!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> my kid freakin loves it!

Click to collapse



gotta please the kid!  how old is he anyway?


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> gotta please the kid!  how old is he anyway?

Click to collapse



he is 2 1/2 but talks like we do and thinks he is an mma fighter alrdy oh and a rock star lol. he gona be a boxer for halloween his costume is sick.


----------



## a.cid (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Focus, people...I stated my name a few posts ago.  Don't fail.

Click to collapse



Didn't get this one, chris :what:


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 18, 2012)

Morning bump

GET UP all you laszy rejects!


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Morning bump
> 
> GET UP all you laszy rejects!

Click to collapse



G'morning, TS. 

(I've been up for 3 hours... ) 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 18, 2012)

I here ya. I'm up early every day... even the weekend 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I here ya. I'm up early every day... even the weekend
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Yep, same here. Even when I try to 'sleep in' on weekends, I'm up by 6 a.m. Stupid job... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 18, 2012)

Morning mafia. All this talk about having to vote and be a probationary member makes me think about how I never had to do that lol. I just posted and kept posting, people didn't give me sh!t after the first couple posts. Also, while I'm catching up on replies to what I missed last night, my name is Alex.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm still up from yesterday and I'm supposed to work this morning
I'm not tired though, so lots of coffee should get me through work


----------



## werked (Oct 18, 2012)

Good Morning everyone. Actually sleepy time for me, been day dreaming about crawling in my bed for hours.... Finally here. :thumbup:


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Good Morning everyone. Actually sleepy time for me, been day dreaming about crawling in my bed for hours.... Finally here. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



I'm jelly... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

Everyone already knows my name.
KidCarter93


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Everyone already knows my name.
> KidCarter93

Click to collapse



Yeah, Chris Tucker (aka: James Carter - Rush Hour 1, 2, & 3) 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yep, same here. Even when I try to 'sleep in' on weekends, I'm up by 6 a.m. Stupid job...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



For me...







Hard breathing at night, with an airway the size of a pencil!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, Chris Tucker (aka: James Carter - Rush Hour 1, 2, & 3)
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



From a casual white guy to a cool black guy whenever it's necessary


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Good Morning everyone. Actually sleepy time for me, been day dreaming about crawling in my bed for hours.... Finally here. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



PMs were sent to the relevant members about both of you......







Apex_Strider said:


> I'm jelly...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Read my comment above.
Also.....Morning.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> PMs were sent to the relevant members about both of you......
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:good: X 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

So, my job is a complete kick in the d¡ck most of the time. I work for a Fine Art Services company, and in my position I act as courier for large shipments of priceless artworks from museums on loan, and travel all over the country. Aside from that, I oversee installation, handling, registrar-type duties as well. I've been doing this for 12 years now, and it never ceases to amaze me the type of artworks I'm dealing with. Today, I've been leading a team to install two works by an artist I can relate to, at least on a humor level. Today's sculpture now set and walked away from, purchased by a local art collector here in Dallas:






*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Morning mafia. All this talk about having to vote and be a probationary member makes me think about how I never had to do that lol. I just posted and kept posting, people didn't give me sh!t after the first couple posts. Also, while I'm catching up on replies to what I missed last night, my name is Alex.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Fine. You can be added to the "probationary member" vote coming up...... 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Fine. You can be added to the "probationary member" vote coming up......
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



LOL!


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Fine. You can be added to the "probationary member" vote coming up......
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



What about me  I've been posting here for a while

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> geez....it works regardless of the rom....

Click to collapse



Skinny you're wrong there. It's only on CM and some Sense based ROMs. It's DEFINITELY NOT an "Android thing"....

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 10:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 AM ----------




Mephikun said:


> What about me  I've been posting here for a while
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA

Click to collapse



I'm not sure about you yet. I don't know what anyone else thinks either.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> What about me  I've been posting here for a while
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA

Click to collapse



I think you have to be of post-pubescent age... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Skinny you're wrong there. It's only on CM and some Sense based ROMs. It's DEFINITELY NOT an "Android thing"....
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know last night's post probably put you off last night...

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I know last night's post probably put you off last night...
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA

Click to collapse



I had to go into work last night. So I'm answering now.
Problem?
If it is.....
Guess what?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I know last night's post probably put you off last night...
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA

Click to collapse



Try back in 6 months, without posting between now and then. At that point, post for 2 months without being annoying, and that may help.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

Proto, you needs to post more. These probationary members are catching up with you in posts


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 18, 2012)

Kc... tough crowd in RC this morning huh:cyclops:


*Well lets get the early morning crowd started with-*

favorite sandwich's:

Turkey/BLT/Swiss/tarragon mayo on a ciabatta roll


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Skinny you're wrong there. It's only on CM and some Sense based ROMs. It's DEFINITELY NOT an "Android thing"....
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I could've sworn that slide/brightness was on stock Gingerbread.  Dammit, I hate being wrong.:banghead:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 18, 2012)

I "commandeered" a digital copy of Mass Effect 3 for PC. Since my 1 and 2 saves were on Xbox, I decided to use a save editor to ensure that all my decisions carried over. Having now beat ME3 I can honestly say that it is the biggest load of manure ever created in the history of gaming. ET for Atari was better than this ****.

I'm officially swearing off all gaming. The garbage produced these days is just awful. I used to be able to spend days gaming, and I was looking forward to the high level of customization and story arc conclusions of ME3, as it was the first game I had time to play in months. Instead it's a neutered, stripped down, linear piece of crap. Dialogue choices are less creative, uninteresting squad mates, less missions, forced to play multiplayer or hack the program to get all endings (I know it was made more possible with Extended Cut, but that's still bull****), and the worst ending in the history of man.

**** PC gaming. I'm done.


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

SkinnyD, I found you a teensie octopus:







*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Kc... tough crowd in RC this morning huh:cyclops:
> 
> 
> *Well lets get the early morning crowd started with-*
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha too right. Boring bastards


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I could've sworn that slide/brightness was on stock Gingerbread.  Dammit, I hate being wrong.:banghead:
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Nope. 
Also, morning

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Oct 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I "commandeered" a digital copy of Mass Effect 3 for PC. Since my 1 and 2 saves were on Xbox, I decided to use a save editor to ensure that all my decisions carried over. Having now beat ME3 I can honestly say that it is the biggest load of manure ever created in the history of gaming. ET for Atari was better than this ****.
> 
> I'm officially swearing off all gaming. The garbage produced these days is just awful. I used to be able to spend days gaming, and I was looking forward to the high level of customization and story arc conclusions of ME3, as it was the first game I had time to play in months. Instead it's a neutered, stripped down, linear piece of crap. Dialogue choices are less creative, uninteresting squad mates, less missions, forced to play multiplayer or hack the program to get all endings (I know it was made more possible with Extended Cut, but that's still bull****), and the worst ending in the history of man.
> 
> **** PC gaming. I'm done.

Click to collapse



lol


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 18, 2012)

*Quote for the day:*

*Originally Posted by azrienoch*
Use the thanks button. Use it every time you take a sh!t,
even if it's one you don't like, you ungrateful b******!​


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> *Quote for the day:*
> 
> *Originally Posted by azrienoch*
> Use the thanks button. Use it every time you take a sh!t,
> even if it's one you don't like, you ungrateful b******!​

Click to collapse



No.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

So umm... I'm guessing no because of last night's post

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## trell959 (Oct 18, 2012)

I got a ticket and got fined $100

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I got a ticket and got fined $100
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That sucks

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That sucks
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And I have to attend reckless driving school (even though I was riding my bike at the time) and attend this youth seminar. Court enforced 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I got a ticket and got fined $100
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


 The second one on 2 days??

Hahaha... search trell speeding ticket... dude you're a speeding ticket magnet!!


----------



## trell959 (Oct 18, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> The second one on 2 days??
> 
> Hahaha... search trell speeding ticket... dude you're a speeding ticket magnet!!

Click to collapse



No the ticket cost $100. I wasn't speeding, I was on my bike riding with a group of friends. We ran a yellow and a cop said it was red 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

Meet the Meatball...derping her way through a shirt...quick cell phone vid.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRwCUAt8jnA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

Device forums.
Why do I even bother anymore?
Sigh....

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Device forums.
> Why do I even bother anymore?
> Sigh....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know.

Dev sections are filled with ingrates who do not read the OP, General boards are simply filled with idiots, and... Yeah

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 18, 2012)

AGAIN



Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're way to kind!










nuf said!


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Device forums.
> Why do I even bother anymore?
> Sigh....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thank Jeebus for OT, amirite? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Thank Jeebus for OT, amirite?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Definitely. This and the Wanting to Sell section are my main 2 sections lol

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

Jase y u no respond to my pm

Morning folks. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Since I had no idea what your meme meant I did a little research found found this





And the question now araises.....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Since I had no idea what your meme meant I did a little research found found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



^^ I think he is, he seems to be strummin the blues here


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Since I had no idea what your meme meant I did a little research found found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was chalking it up to jimmies being the Yankee term for sprinkles. And the colored pretties on the pic. Idk. Too lazy and didn't care.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 18, 2012)

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

morning...


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> morning...

Click to collapse



Hey soldier 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey soldier
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



mad some random FB chick msg me last night we ended up talking for hours...  she cuss more than me...


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> mad some random FB chick msg me last night we ended up talking for hours...  she cuss more than me...

Click to collapse



Foul mouth......hmmmmmm..........

"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 18, 2012)

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Foul mouth......hmmmmmm..........
> 
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Think she just wanted some attention...  i managed to talk her into some pics tho...


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Think she just wanted some attention...  i managed to talk her into some pics tho...

Click to collapse



Pics or it didn't happen 

"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> I was chalking it up to jimmies being the Yankee term for sprinkles. And the colored pretties on the pic. Idk. Too lazy and didn't care.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 18, 2012)

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



PM sent...  she never said what I couldnt do with them...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> how bout i throw in half...

Click to collapse



For madden?
Sorry about late response, I was confused about this last night lol 

Morning mafia

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> PM sent...  she never said what I couldnt do with them...

Click to collapse



Um, don't leave me out QM... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Come on......you spent time in Brooklyn. Those crazies up there call em jimmies. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> For madden?
> Sorry about late response, I was confused about this last night lol
> 
> Morning mafia
> ...

Click to collapse



yea


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> yea

Click to collapse



Hmm I am listening.

 I suck at football games though  what about basketball?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Come on......you spent time in Brooklyn. Those crazies up there call em jimmies.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Baaaaaaahahahahaha..the fact that I spent time with then Yankees does not mean that I knew what those were :cyclops:

Also...how is you? Ready for teh BBQ?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hmm I am listening.
> 
> I suck at football games though  what about basketball?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



i got 2k12...  its on sale on the market...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i got 2k12...  its on sale on the market...

Click to collapse



How much is it on the market?


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Baaaaaaahahahahaha..the fact that I spent time with then Yankees does not mean that I knew what those were :cyclops:
> 
> Also...how is you? Ready for teh BBQ?

Click to collapse



Eh can't make it. Didn't find steady work in time to have money for tickets. I've been applying everywhere. Sucks cause I can't put my last job down. So it looks like I haven't worked in a year. Unemployable is the term. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> How much is it on the market?

Click to collapse



I'll have to look think like 29...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'll have to look think like 29...

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

I got this job interview today.....  I might blow it off...  working for an indian and making commision on repairs doesnt sound very profitable...  but tll get me out of the house...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'll have to look think like 29...

Click to collapse



Ugh its 39.99

I bet I could get the disc cheaper


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ugh its 39.99
> 
> I bet I could get the disc cheaper

Click to collapse



bet gamestop got a used one...  2k13 is out i think...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> bet gamestop got a used one...  2k13 is out i think...

Click to collapse



This is why I hate buying sport games. When I finally get one year the next one is out 

---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> bet gamestop got a used one...  2k13 is out i think...

Click to collapse



20 bucks at gamestop 

I will consider it. I can't with this check, but my next check I will


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> This is why I hate buying sport games. When I finally get one year the next one is out
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll play halo with you guys once I have the cash to Renew my gold

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I'll play halo with you guys once I have the cash to Renew my gold
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA

Click to collapse



Dude watch for a sale and buy a 12 month card on amazon. I have seen them go down to 39 bucks  Rather then 50-60

Then you will be set for a year and you get a killer deal


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Eh can't make it. Didn't find steady work in time to have money for tickets. I've been applying everywhere. Sucks cause I can't put my last job down. So it looks like I haven't worked in a year. Unemployable is the term.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



You could  always go to the pool party on the Hyatt hotel...that should be free


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

guess its shower time...  go to this interview...  enjoy the view guys...


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You could  always go to the pool party on the Hyatt hotel...that should be free

Click to collapse



Really. BYOB? Sounds cool man. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Really. BYOB? Sounds cool man.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



I dislike parties where I have to bring my own beer.

It is much more satisfying to drink for free at parties


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Dude watch for a sale and buy a 12 month card on amazon. I have seen them go down to 39 bucks  Rather then 50-60
> 
> Then you will be set for a year and you get a killer deal

Click to collapse



I have $1 in usable money.

Sucks not having a job lol.

Waiting on another 2 months for $2 deal

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I have $1 in usable money.
> 
> Sucks not having a job lol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Good luck with 2 dollar deal


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Good luck with 2 dollar deal

Click to collapse



Used to buy the 1 month cards. Damn Microsoft discontinuing them

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Used to buy the 1 month cards. Damn Microsoft discontinuing them
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA

Click to collapse



Probaly cause a lot of people abused the free 1 month cards and constantly changed gamertags


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

Snowflake says chirp.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake says chirp.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I thought chirp said chirp


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> I thought chirp said chirp

Click to collapse









Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Do u have another meme that says he approves? Does he make a different face?


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

so whats my rate guys?  35% each repair?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Do u have another meme that says he approves? Does he make a different face?

Click to collapse



Yes. I have an approval meme. I also have one other pic that's a meme. I had another one, but it got erased when I wiped my note and sold it to trell. (I forgot to copy it over to another phone)
Snowflake is a SHE not a HE. 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. I have an approval meme. I also have one other pic that's a meme. I had another one, but it got erased when I wiped my note and sold it to trell. (I forgot to copy it over to another phone)
> Snowflake is a SHE not a HE.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Oh my bad.

She


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse





Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse







Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 (soon to be Galaxy Nexus) using XDA


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 18, 2012)

Moved topic to BBQ thread...follow me fellers and fellerinas!!! :good:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I just noticed something wrong with this 

Snowflake apparently can't make up her mind 

She approves and Disapproves  

---------- Post added at 11:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 AM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Moved topic to BBQ thread...follow me fellers and fellerinas!!! :good:

Click to collapse



Hmm...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Moved topic to BBQ thread...follow me fellers and fellerinas!!! :good:

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

What about Octoberfest? 






*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What about Octoberfest?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Addison, Dallas, Denton, and Grapevine have all had theirs. Not sure anybody is having more.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I just noticed something wrong with this
> 
> Snowflake apparently can't make up her mind
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



She approves of some things/posts....and does not approve of other things/posts. Once she has given approval (or not) her decision doesn't change. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Addison, Dallas, Denton, and Grapevine have all had theirs. Not sure anybody is having more.

Click to collapse



Right, I was just suggesting another big party -one with hot chicks and brews, not nerds and brews... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephikun doesn't like me, he never thanks my less than deserving posts, but does others... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Mephikun doesn't like me, he never thanks my less than deserving posts, but does others...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Notice most of his thanks are for mafia members.

He is just being a kiss ass and thanking us to see if it helps his cause.


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Notice most of his thanks are for mafia members.
> 
> He is just being a kiss ass and thanking us to see if it helps his cause.

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's what I gathered also. Not that I was looking for thanks, just noticed that and found it kind of 'suckling the teat', if'n ya know what I mean... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, that's what I gathered also. Not that I was looking for thanks, just noticed that and found it kind of 'suckling the teat', if'n ya know what I mean...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Well I gave you a thanks for good measure


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well I gave you a thanks for good measure

Click to collapse



Lol, and I reciprocated... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Lol, and I reciprocated...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Tempted to push it again


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

Burp!!!


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Burp!!!

Click to collapse



Excuse you! 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 18, 2012)

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> View attachment 1412179
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



Who are you? 

Y U HERE?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

apex_strider said:


> excuse you!
> 
> *sent from my rooted mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Y U NO LET ME EXCUSE MYSELF?!?
Damn you


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Who are you?
> 
> Y U HERE?

Click to collapse





Y U NO KNOW ME

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> View attachment 1412195
> 
> Y U NO KNOW ME
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



Not enough posts in here 

You another noobie in probation?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Not enough posts in here
> 
> You another noobie in probation?

Click to collapse



I know most of the guys in here and vice versa
Meh. Never thought about joining 

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I know most of the guys in here and vice versa
> Meh. Never thought about joining
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



Not even probation, straight up noob.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I know most of the guys in here and vice versa
> Meh. Never thought about joining
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



If interested just keep posting 

If not I guess its ok..


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> If interested just keep posting
> 
> If not I guess its ok..

Click to collapse





Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## a.cid (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, that's what I gathered also. Not that I was looking for thanks, just noticed that and found it kind of 'suckling the teat', if'n ya know what I mean...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Lol







QuantumFoam said:


> I know most of the guys in here and vice versa
> Meh. Never thought about joining
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



Who is this new one?!!!
Seems like everyday some damn n00b strays into this thread!
Them mods, told them to stay at the door 


/LookWho'sTalking


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 18, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Who is this new one?!!!
> Seems like everyday some damn n00b strays into this thread!
> Them mods, told them to stay at the door
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



You have the same tablet as me! You get it rooted yet or still too chicken?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I know most of the guys in here and vice versa
> Meh. Never thought about joining
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



QF, there's going to be an upcoming vote by the senior mafia members for a new list of probationary members (which will then be put to a full vote by all full members)....do you want me to add your name to list for consideration?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Mephikun doesn't like me, he never thanks my less than deserving posts, but does others...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Because 







true fact


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

Edit that Tony. Please. (Not the pic, the post)
Thank you.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> QF, there's going to be an upcoming vote by the senior mafia members for a new list of probationary members (which will then be put to a full vote by all full members)....do you want me to add your name to list for consideration?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We got quite a list don't we?  

When is this meeting taking place?


----------



## a.cid (Oct 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> View attachment 1412218
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse














Babydoll25 said:


> QF, there's going to be an upcoming vote by the senior mafia members for a new list of probationary members (which will then be put to a full vote by all full members)....do you want me to add your name to list for consideration?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Do I count as senior?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Do I count as senior?
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Are u even on the O.P? 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> QF, there's going to be an upcoming vote by the senior mafia members for a new list of probationary members (which will then be put to a full vote by all full members)....do you want me to add your name to list for consideration?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah please. If snowflake thinks I'm eligible 


@prototype : too chicken 

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Do I count as senior?
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



No. You're probationary.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 18, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Do I count as senior?

Click to collapse



Hahahaha 


NO


amendment... yes probationary senior


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Yeah please. If snowflake thinks I'm eligible
> 
> 
> @prototype : too chicken
> ...

Click to collapse



Do it nao! Takes 5 seconds, running Baked ROM, it's awesome  No issues or anything.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Because
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you.  Certain things might be misconstrued as ad hominem attacks. I really don't want any problems

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Do it nao! Takes 5 seconds, running Baked ROM, it's awesome  No issues or anything.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



HAHA I am running that on my gnex


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Edit that Tony. Please. (Not the pic, the post)
> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



why u no like porky??


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I know most of the guys in here and vice versa
> Meh. Never thought about joining
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



How do, Q? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Yeah please. If snowflake thinks I'm eligible
> 
> 
> @prototype : too chicken
> ...

Click to collapse



Done.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------




TonyStark said:


> why u no like porky??

Click to collapse



I like p-p-porky p-p-pig. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

I miss the Looney tunes 

I wish I could own all old Looney tune episodes. I never know which one to buy or look for to download 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> I miss the Looney tunes
> 
> I wish I could own all old Looney tune episodes. I never know which one to buy or look for to download
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Watch boomerang (it's owned by cartoon network) or search for them on Netflix or Amazon Videos.... I usually watch them on boomerang.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have cable 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I don't have cable
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Too bad for you......

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Too bad for you......
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Meh I will find them!! 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I don't have cable
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Netflix 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Netflix
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Read my earlier post....I said that.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------








Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Read my earlier post....I said that.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine was a reiteration 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Mine was a reiteration
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Ok. I'll reiterate what you reiterated.....


(wait....wut?)

NETFLIX! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!





I need a drink. It's been a long day.
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 18, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 18, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> View attachment 1412316
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Can't read that on the tapatalk app. If you zoom in, it's blurry.  :banghead:
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Do it nao! Takes 5 seconds, running Baked ROM, it's awesome  No issues or anything.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I read somewhere that you cant root after a Jellybean OTA? 







Apex_Strider said:


> How do, Q?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Eh. Awesome as always. What about you 


Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Netflix
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



I have Netflix  I don't see Looney tunes to stream tho 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Oct 18, 2012)

Out of school bump

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Can't read that on the tapatalk app. If you zoom in, it's blurry.  :banghead:
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Bottom option



_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## werked (Oct 18, 2012)

Morning mafia


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I read somewhere that you cant root after a Jellybean OTA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can, but you can only use stock based ROMs because the JB bootloader won't work with anything else. I'd try seanzscreams' Hydro ROM if you're on JB.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 18, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Out of school bump
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Out of school? You actually showed up today? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You can, but you can only use stock based ROMs because the JB bootloader won't work with anything else. I'd try seanzscreams' Hydro ROM if you're on JB.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Okay I'll pass. I own a ZTE Blade (Yes. Laugh) and this is my first high end device. No way I'm risking anything 

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Okay I'll pass. I own a ZTE Blade (Yes. Laugh) and this is my first high end device. No way I'm risking anything
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



Chicken  Did you at least root with debugfs?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> View attachment 1412316
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



That is like 2-3 weeks old


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Chicken  Did you at least root with debugfs?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You kidding? The only thing I've done to it is OTA to Jellybean and switch launchers aside from installing apps

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> That is like 2-3 weeks old

Click to collapse



2-3 weeks? Seen that at least a month ago 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> 2-3 weeks? Seen that at least a month ago
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh damn time passes fast


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> You kidding? The only thing I've done to it is OTA to Jellybean and switch launchers aside from installing apps
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



:banghead: DOOOOO EEEEEET!!!11!!1

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Bottom option
> 
> View attachment 1412321
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Oh damn time passes fast

Click to collapse



Honestly it could have been 2 weeks, I'm terrible at guessing how long ago things happened.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning mafia

Click to collapse



Your are not on Snowflake time. Snowflake does not agree that it is morning.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Its old anyway bd.

Also it was a PITA to even see it on the computer


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Honestly it could have been 2 weeks, I'm terrible at guessing how long ago things happened.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh and I made this really cool homescreen







Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## trell959 (Oct 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Out of school? You actually showed up today?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've only missed like what, three days? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Its old anyway bd.
> 
> Also it was a PITA to even see it on the computer

Click to collapse



It's called zoom, noob  Saw it fine on my phone's browser.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I've only missed like what, three days?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pssh

If you take all the times you said no school I would say at least 6


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Eh. Awesome as always. What about you
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



Ah, you know. Just working... I'm at Jerry Jones' house in Dallas. Yeah, _that_ Jerry Jones, owner of the Dallas Cowboys... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Oh and I made this really cool homescreen
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's sweet, what are all the widgets on the side? Or are they just part of the wallpaper?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> It's called zoom, noob  Saw it fine on my phone's browser.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know  

I meant I had to click on the picture then click it again then click zoom to read it. Such a PITA for an old pic


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Ah, you know. Just working... I'm at Jerry Jones' house in Dallas. Yeah, _that_ Jerry Jones, owner of the Dallas Cowboys...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse





Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I've only missed like what, three days?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It doesn't matter, you posted about it a lot, so we're going to keep bringing it up. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I've only missed like what, three days?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



According to Snowflake's calculations...it's more than that. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> That's sweet, what are all the widgets on the side? Or are they just part of the wallpaper?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The circles are part of the wallpaper. The weather in the top left, battery in the top right and date in the center are UCCW. The switches are HD Widgets 

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I've only missed like what, three days?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



In like what 3 weeks 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## werked (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Your are not on Snowflake time. Snowflake does not agree that it is morning.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



My bad, please tell Snowflake that I change my original statement. It is not morning, it is in fact 1610.... I've only just crawled out of bed. Good afternoon, Mafia.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> my bad, please tell snowflake that i change my original statement. It is not morning, it is in fact 1610.... I've only just crawled out of bed. Good afternoon, mafia. :d

Click to collapse



y u no play halo last night with me and quasi?


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Ah, you know. Just working... I'm at Jerry Jones' house in Dallas. Yeah, _that_ Jerry Jones, owner of the Dallas Cowboys...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Tell him Dottie says hi. My mom sells him and his sons glasses. So you putting the apple headed private parts on his lawn?

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> My bad, please tell Snowflake that I change my original statement. It is not morning, it is in fact 1610.... I've only just crawled out of bed. Good afternoon, Mafia.

Click to collapse



Finally, someone besides BD gets the time right 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> My bad, please tell Snowflake that I change my original statement. It is not morning, it is in fact 1610.... I've only just crawled out of bed. Good afternoon, Mafia.

Click to collapse



Snowflake agrees. It is her "snacktime" She thinks it's afternoon.

(Points for using the 24hr clock)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## werked (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> y u no play halo last night with me and quasi?

Click to collapse



I worked last night.  I will once my life slows down a little though. Right now it's hectic.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Also trell where were you last night while we were playing halo? 

---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------




werked said:


> I worked last night.  I will once my life slows down a little though. Right now it's hectic.

Click to collapse



Damn you work late


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 18, 2012)

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey BD who is that fat yellow bird you posted earlier? 
Was it moon-doggie? 
Its hard to keep track of all the birds.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 18, 2012)

Y U ALL NO come on the OT IRC 

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## trell959 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Also trell where were you last night while we were playing halo?

Click to collapse



I meant to get on, but I didn't  which Halo?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Y U ALL NO come on the OT IRC
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



Because we are trying to spam xda


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey BD who is that fat yellow bird you posted earlier?
> Was it moon-doggie?
> Its hard to keep track of all the birds.

Click to collapse



Ding! Ding! Ding!
You are correct sir!
That was Moon-doggie.
(He's not fat....just stocky and fluffy. )

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I meant to get on, but I didn't  which Halo?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Halo reach  DUH I would want to play halo 2 but stupid microsoft doesn't allow that online any more


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Because we are trying to spam xda

Click to collapse



Prototype and I are managing to do both 

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Prototype and I are managing to do both
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



Aren't you special?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ding! Ding! Ding!
> You are correct sir!
> That was Moon-doggie.
> (He's not fat....just stocky and fluffy. )
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL

Do you have another bird? 

I only remember those 2 names


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Aren't you special?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse





Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> I worked last night.  I will once my life slows down a little though. Right now it's hectic.

Click to collapse



I worked last night as well...in fact, I haven't even slept yet.....


Disappearing drivers again....

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Prototype and I are managing to do both
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



And your're point?


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I worked last night as well...in fact, I haven't even slept yet.....
> 
> 
> Disappearing drivers again....
> ...

Click to collapse



Meth 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> And your're point?

Click to collapse






Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LOL
> 
> Do you have another bird?
> 
> I only remember those 2 names

Click to collapse



Seriously?
I have MANY birds. I am the flock leader. 
Do you want me to list them....do you really feel like scrolling a lot? 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I worked last night as well...in fact, I haven't even slept yet.....
> 
> 
> Disappearing drivers again....
> ...

Click to collapse



I tend to disappear on occasion myself, don't know what happens. It's like one minute I'm there and the next.... Wait.... Where did she go??!!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Meth
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Crack!

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Seriously?
> I have MANY birds. I am the flock leader.
> Do you want me to list them....do you really feel like scrolling a lot?
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



You don't have to. I think I have only seen Moon-doggie and snowflake. I would like to see more if you ever get the time or want to. 

I was just wondering if I forgot one that you posted b4.


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Meth
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse











werked said:


> I tend to disappear on occasion myself, don't know what happens. It's like one minute I'm there and the next.... Wait.... Where did she go??!!

Click to collapse





_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> I tend to disappear on occasion myself, don't know what happens. It's like one minute I'm there and the next.... Wait.... Where did she go??!!

Click to collapse



Yeah....but you don't work for me. You can disappear all you want....



(just not from the mafia....we will find you and force you to mass post in a locked basement being overseen by crazy parakeets.)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LOL
> 
> Do you have another bird?
> 
> I only remember those 2 names

Click to collapse



I have 2 birds. I'd show you but I'm on probation (hopefully) .


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You don't have to. I think I have only seen Moon-doggie and snowflake. I would like to see more if you ever get the time or want to.
> 
> I was just wondering if I forgot one that you posted b4.

Click to collapse



Nope. You're good.
Most of my birds (unfortunately) think the phone is trying to eat them when I take a picture and they go flying around their cages, crashing into things....it's not good. So I only have pics of the cockatiels and parakeets.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> I have 2 birds. I'd show you but I'm on probation (hopefully) .

Click to collapse



Post pics when you can and when you feel like. 

I find it irritating that every post I post the damn smilies keep changing positions 

I then take an extra 4 seconds to narrow down the one I am looking for 

---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Nope. You're good.
> Most of my birds (unfortunately) think the phone is trying to eat them when I take a picture and they go flying around their cages, crashing into things....it's not good. So I only have pics of the cockatiels and parakeets.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



LULZ, you should take a video of that!! LOL that sounds funny


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> I have 2 birds. I'd show you but I'm on probation (hopefully) .

Click to collapse



/me is confused.

I stay off for the past few days except for my angry rant, and we gained another....female member. I think we now have 50% of XDA's female members. Hurray!

/me is going to go hide nao.

BD...you get my reply to PM?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Also BD:

What if you turn off the flash and shutter sound and take pics?


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Crack!
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbJABjVH-0k&feature=youtube_gdata_player

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Post pics when you can and when you feel like.
> 
> I find it irritating that every post I post the damn smilies keep changing positions
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was about to post all the smilies, but then remembered how this thread got locked last time 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I was about to post all the smilies, but then remembered how this thread got locked last time
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



and yet when we post random spam pics and spiderman and what not it stays open. HMMM


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> /me is confused.
> 
> I stay off for the past few days except for my angry rant, and we gained another....female member. I think we now have 50% of XDA's female members. Hurray!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why you no reply to my pm

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbJABjVH-0k&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Before I clicked that link, I thought this is going to be Dr. Rockso from Metalacalypse 

I was right


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 18, 2012)

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Tell him Dottie says hi. My mom sells him and his sons glasses. So you putting the apple headed private parts on his lawn?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



No, he has some glass sculptures by Chihuly that I'm over here visiting with him about. They need serious conservation work done on them, they're covered with calcium deposits and are starting to show signs of pitting in the glass. He's more into the neo-classical BS, so the apple heads wouldn't be a big hit with him. I however, love them! 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> View attachment 1412397
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



LOL

So true

And they keep making  the bags bigger and less and less chips


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> /me is confused.
> 
> I stay off for the past few days except for my angry rant, and we gained another....female member. I think we now have 50% of XDA's female members. Hurray!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. Not yet....brb

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Why you no reply to my pm
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



I was clearing it for approval up the chain.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Also BD:
> 
> What if you turn off the flash and shutter sound and take pics?

Click to collapse



Doesn't work. Still crashy, crashy in the cage.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 18, 2012)

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I was clearing it for approval up the chain.

Click to collapse



I answered you

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No, he has some glass sculptures by Chihuly that I'm over here visiting with him about. They need serious conservation work done on them, they're covered with calcium deposits and are starting to show signs of pitting in the glass. He's more into the neo-classical BS, so the apple heads wouldn't be a big hit with him. I however, love them!
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Never been to his house. I have been to Norma Hunt's on the way to a concert. Mom had to drop off some glasses. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> View attachment 1412403
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



Repost!
J/k
It's still funny

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> View attachment 1412403
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



Old Picture Picture is OLD!!


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I was clearing it for approval up the chain.

Click to collapse



Did you like it? Thought you would.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 18, 2012)

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I answered you
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



IRC?


----------



## trell959 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Halo reach  DUH I would want to play halo 2 but stupid microsoft doesn't allow that online any more

Click to collapse



I don't have Reach campaign, but I have halo 3 multiplayer

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> IRC?

Click to collapse



Yeah. Where's Dex?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I don't have Reach campaign, but I have halo 3 multiplayer
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



U don't have reach 

Y?

I guess we will play halo 3 then


----------



## trell959 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> U don't have reach
> 
> Y?
> 
> I guess we will play halo 3 then

Click to collapse



I sold it to a friend who really wanted it 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 18, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Oct 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What kind of scantrons are those?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What kind of scantrons are those?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The red ones. No idea 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

The captain Morgan stance 30 feet up in a tree...







Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> The captain Morgan stance 30 feet up in a tree...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey quasi, sup? I can haz internets nao? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> The captain Morgan stance 30 feet up in a tree...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get down from there! And get off my lawn when you do! Dammit!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------

I haz a tired...I needz sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi mafia, and noobs.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hi mafia, and noobs.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Hey Skinny 

How goes it my friend? :highfive:

Also 

Hey Quasi, how did the interview go?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey Skinny
> 
> How goes it my friend? :highfive:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same old...smoke break in my car.  Got 4 more hours left.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hi mafia, and noobs.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Hola icecream man

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Hola icecream man
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



Brrr.  What's up man.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Brrr.  What's up man.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I thought it was B-r-r-r-r.....

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Brrr.  What's up man.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Ehh. Chilling in this tthread for the first time. I may or may not have been called a n00b.

Again :what:

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Same old...smoke break in my car.  Got 4 more hours left.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I got 3 hours left 

So far I am doing well cleaning up my drug use:

-No Smokes
-No weed
- No Energy drinks 

However:

Still drink coffee,soda and alcohol


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow. The Gnex is amazing 

Anyways, sup guys?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Wow. The Gnex is amazing
> 
> Anyways, sup guys?

Click to collapse



Yep it is


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Wow. The Gnex is amazing
> 
> Anyways, sup guys?

Click to collapse



Meh. I found out underwhelming....but....enjoy!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yep it is

Click to collapse





Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Hey quasi, sup? I can haz internets nao?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Checking now...



Babydoll25 said:


> Get down from there! And get off my lawn when you do! Dammit!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Snowflake doesn't approve?



BeerChameleon said:


> Hey Skinny
> 
> How goes it my friend? :highfive:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Went real well...  stll not happy with the pay....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Checking now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What was the percentage?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What was the percentage?

Click to collapse



20%


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

Well, back to work...later everyone!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> 20%

Click to collapse



Ugh 

How much was it per service?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Checking now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. She says, you are not a bird.... Therefore, you do not belong in that tree.
Snowflake has spoken. Your argument is invalid.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> 20%

Click to collapse



Better than nothing....and you still get out of the house....

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ugh
> 
> How much was it per service?

Click to collapse



Just say the customer has to pay $100 bucks to repair the LCD, I get $20...  until business picks up then I'll be hourly probably around 12.50 /hr


----------



## trell959 (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well, back to work...later everyone!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Hi skinny

Goodbye skinny 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

Later man...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Just say the customer has to pay $100 bucks to repair the LCD, I get $20...  until business picks up then I'll be hourly probably around 12.50 /hr

Click to collapse



Oh ya that kinda sucks, but like bd said, it will get you out and something to do during the day :cyclops:


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Anybody want to help me solve some of these blanks?





Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Anybody want to help me solve some of these blanks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is that?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Anybody want to help me solve some of these blanks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll pass, but I'd like some of those onion rings once you get it all sorted out... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Oct 18, 2012)

Image Fail


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm a pirate? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Anybody want to help me solve some of these blanks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, hell no.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm only an astronaut


----------



## werked (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Anybody want to help me solve some of these blanks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WTF :what:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> What is that?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A game called iAssociate 2 :cyclops:

Its a word association game. 

So all the lines that are connected are associated with each other.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Anybody want to help me solve some of these blanks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

How do any of these look for my next tat?  WIll be on my back right shoulder...  feedback?


----------



## werked (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> How do any of these look for my next tat?  WIll be on my back right shoulder...  feedback?

Click to collapse



I likes tha 3rd one


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> A game called iAssociate 2 :cyclops:
> 
> Its a word association game.
> 
> So all the lines that are connected are associated with each other.

Click to collapse









Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> A game called iAssociate 2 :cyclops:
> 
> Its a word association game.
> 
> So all the lines that are connected are associated with each other.

Click to collapse



Does this job pay?? If not, I'm out.


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> How do any of these look for my next tat?  WIll be on my back right shoulder...  feedback?

Click to collapse



3rd. Don't like the second, first is alright too.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> How do any of these look for my next tat?  WIll be on my back right shoulder...  feedback?

Click to collapse



I vote for the 1st, looks more unique than the others... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> I likes tha 3rd one

Click to collapse



+1

Have it crawling over your shoulder.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

Third it is then...  gotta represent...  I'm a Scorpio...  the masters of all things manipulation, and phucking...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'll pass, but I'd like some of those onion rings once you get it all sorted out...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse





Babydoll25 said:


> Oh, hell no.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





trell959 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





prototype7 said:


> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





werked said:


> WTF :what:

Click to collapse


----------



## trell959 (Oct 18, 2012)

I say the 1st as well...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> +1
> 
> Have it crawling over your shoulder.

Click to collapse



not a bad idea...  still need to get my web professionally redone...  and i have theb word faith across my heart...  its terrible...  both jail tats....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Does this job pay?? If not, I'm out.

Click to collapse



You can haz internet cookie and a thanks or 2 :fingers-crossed:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Third it is then...  gotta represent...  I'm a Scorpio...  the masters of all things manipulation, and phucking...

Click to collapse



Dang guess it's still a tossup...  1st or 3rd...


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Dang guess it's still a tossup...  1st or 3rd...

Click to collapse



Here, I'll make it more complicated:






*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Image Fail

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Dang guess it's still a tossup...  1st or 3rd...

Click to collapse



First ONE!!! 

Also I am a scorpio too


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Here, I'll make it more complicated:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Definitely this one. The writing across the picture is a great addition.


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Definitely this one. The writing across the picture is a great addition.

Click to collapse



Jackass... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Jackass...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Definitely this one. The writing across the picture is a great addition.

Click to collapse



LULZ

Hey kid want to help out with my puzzle above?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Here, I'll make it more complicated:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This one does look very nice...  need to find a pic w/o branding though...

---------- Post added at 04:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------

@proto he's in a meeting right now...


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LULZ
> 
> Hey kid want to help out with my puzzle above?

Click to collapse








Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LULZ
> 
> Hey kid want to help out with my puzzle above?

Click to collapse



Nope 
Too much effort


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Oh, hell no.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't understand the puzzle...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I don't understand the puzzle...

Click to collapse



Anything that has a line connected to another word is associated with it some how:

For example Pepper is associated with salt and both of those are condiments :cyclops:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Anything that has a line connected to another word is associated with it some how:
> 
> For example Pepper is associated with salt and both of those are condiments :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Post it again and I'll have a look. Cba to scroll through loads of posts xD


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

9 above ketchup next to mustard is mayonnaise.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm making fresh six cheese, tri color tortellini with sun dried tomato alfredo sauce and a spring mix salad. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> 9 above ketchup next to mustard is mayonnaise.

Click to collapse



Nope it was condiment


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> 9 above ketchup next to mustard is mayonnaise.

Click to collapse



Mayonnaise is ten letters...or maybe I still don't understand how to play. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Kc Here:







---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------

I got the 9 and the spaced one already

It was condiment 

and pepper spray 

Plus the 5+6 one near onions is Fried Onions

I got 3 of them


----------



## werked (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Kc Here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohhhhh, I get it now!! 







Still not playing. 
I should be ready for work now.... I'm not.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Updated image:





Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## werked (Oct 18, 2012)

Maybe I'll look at it when I have some time.... At work.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm totally lost with that game


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm totally lost with that game

Click to collapse



Its easy just makes you think


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

Look how lame my device forum is, a zip tie is now considered a "mod". (?) 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32977503

[MOD] iPhone 5 Earbuds With inline mic

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

How is Fruit and an onion related?  

9 letters 

GOT IT!!

vegetable


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

Please don't write fanboy comments. But this crap does piss me off in media.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/117720626238470886461/posts/C6oSNWUcySQ


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> How is Fruit and an onion related?
> 
> 9 letters
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



evergreen


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Look how lame my device forum is, a zip tie is now considered a "mod". (?)
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32977503
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://www.xda-developers.com/android/silver-speaker-mod-for-samsung-captivate/

A knife to the phone made the portal :highfive:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1513760

Even a port for the GNex!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/silver-speaker-mod-for-samsung-captivate/
> 
> A knife to the phone made the portal :highfive:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't stand him. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I can't stand him.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol wow how is knifing your phone news...?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol wow how is knifing your phone news...?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Cause it's a great thread

Learn to read young one.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol wow how is knifing your phone news...?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



It's not. Yet somehow that makes him more "useful" than the rest of us.....
Ok.
I'll stop now....and put my opinions away.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I can't stand him.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We're surrounded by stupid... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Cause it's a great thread
> 
> Learn to read young one.

Click to collapse



I respectfully disagree. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I respectfully disagree.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So who do you hate......I am confused

Did you read the thread from the portal?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> So who do you hate......I am confused
> 
> Did you read the thread from the portal?

Click to collapse



personal opinions not allowed.


Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> T. Russello aka the guy whom has said"if I were a mod, I'd close down OT"
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ahhh well he is mod now. And yeah, he has a side that..... well...ehh.

But the thread from the portal goes to the captivate where a guy scratched his phone and we kept it going with tons of noob comments from dev area. That's the good thread I was talking about.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's not. Yet somehow that makes him more "useful" than the rest of us.....
> Ok.
> I'll stop now....and put my opinions away.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol. I'll knife my crappy og droid to get on the front page

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> T. Russello aka the guy whom has said"if I were a mod, I'd close down OT"
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Even if he's to get higher than FSM, OT isn't going anywhere lol.
Yeah there's some mods who would happily see it removed, but there's also the opposite side who wouldn't want OT going anywhere.


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Even if he's to get higher than FSM, OT isn't going anywhere lol.
> Yeah there's some mods who would happily see it removed, but there's also the opposite side who wouldn't want OT going anywhere.

Click to collapse



I've seen mike and dave come out of the woodwork to defend OT. Those guys used to rule this place like twitch and sakie.


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

nothing....


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

Erm... What's this? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> I've seen mike and dave come out of the woodwork to defend OT. Those guys used to rule this place like twitch and sakie.

Click to collapse



That's exactly why it'll go nowhere, no matter how strongly feels about it.
At least we know this place is safe though xD


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Erm... What's this?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



it means you need to edit your post


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ahhh well he is mod now. And yeah, he has a side that..... well...ehh.
> 
> But the thread from the portal goes to the captivate where a guy scratched his phone and we kept it going with tons of noob comments from dev area. That's the good thread I was talking about.

Click to collapse



I got a link a thread, with him trying to get people to do this to their GNexs. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Erm... What's this?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Something regarding protos internet?


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

Beer anyone? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

I like android...


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/silver-speaker-mod-for-samsung-captivate/
> 
> A knife to the phone made the portal :highfive:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Babydoll25 said:


> I got a link a thread, with him trying to get people to do this to their GNexs. When someone pointed out it was silly.....he told them not to flame the people (note: He was OP) that are more useful than the rest of us....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



try the first link


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Even if he's to get higher than FSM, OT isn't going anywhere lol.
> Yeah there's some mods who would happily see it removed, but there's also the opposite side who wouldn't want OT going anywhere.

Click to collapse



Mike Channon (an admin and all around awesome guy) stood up for us OT'ers against him already....I'll dig that up one day when I'm bored. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Write it down!!!!!!!!  EVERYONE!!!!!

Click to collapse



Its copied to my clipboard


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

i hate iphone


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Mike Channon (an admin and all around awesome guy) stood up for us OT'ers against him already....I'll dig that up one day when I'm bored.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've seen some of the older stuff from OT but not much. I just come across it now and again and have a little read.


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Its copied to my clipboard

Click to collapse



Who writes anything anymore? I use my nook for grocery shopping


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

xda rules


----------



## Apex (Oct 18, 2012)

Beer... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

Everyone download Fancy Widgets


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I got it, but I'm not sure what I'm doing with it...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Everyone download Fancy Widgets

Click to collapse



We going to get in trouble


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)

jesus loves you


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> remove those numbers
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We got to be more quiet about stuff like this


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

all my posts removed, i suggest the same for the others...


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

More beer... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> More beer...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



got doce on the way...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Last 4 of this puzzle!!
Any ideas get thanked!!





Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Last 4 of this puzzle!!
> Any ideas get thanked!!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

hey i dont have everyones gmail for talk... can whoever wants me to troll them periodically pm me their gmail?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Last 2!!






Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> hey i dont have everyones gmail for talk... can whoever wants me to troll them periodically pm me their gmail?

Click to collapse



PM sent!!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Last 2!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sally?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

YAY I finished that puzzle


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> YAY I finished that puzzle

Click to collapse



did I help?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sally?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice bd that was one And the other one was Lucy !! 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 19, 2012)

werked said:


> Maybe I'll look at it when I have some time.... At work.

Click to collapse



@werked. I have to ask, what does your name mean? Other than the obvious.


----------



## boborone (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Last 2!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That game doesn't look remotely fun


----------



## werked (Oct 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> @werked. I have to ask, what does your name mean? Other than the obvious.

Click to collapse



really tho....i work too hard
and....i couldn't think of anything cool.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> That game doesn't look remotely fun

Click to collapse



Its not but its addicting once u start  its good for your mind :banghead:

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Oct 19, 2012)

werked said:


> Cause I don't the real answer getting out and running down my leg
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well howdy  I'm Dustin


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## werked (Oct 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Well howdy  I'm Dustin

Click to collapse


well howdy U



Apex_Strider said:


> Should've put that last line closer to the first, because I went there. Man's mind, and all...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



I was hoping you would


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

Im brian  LOL


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32982946#post32982946

seriously?!?!??!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

werked said:


> I was hoping you would

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32982946#post32982946
> 
> seriously?!?!??!

Click to collapse



Welcome to xda. Have you not been here before?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Im brian  LOL

Click to collapse



And I'm not.


Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Welcome to xda. Have you not been here before?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Change your avatar back lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Change your avatar back lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



No.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Change your avatar back lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Agreed.

The bird is the word.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

I need to go-to sleep.....I've been awake too long again....

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Change your avatar back lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Best not to order BD around, lest ye be bludgeoned by a brick... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The bird is the word.

Click to collapse



Again. No. It's my avatar. It'll stay.....for now.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Again. No. It's my avatar. It'll stay.....for now.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

LULZ!!!

Anyway on those notes.

I am out!!

CYA mafia


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LULZ!!!
> 
> Anyway on those notes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Laterz, bud... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

Happy nao?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

Sorta

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Happy nao?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I'd change my avatar to show my epic snot bubble, if werked were on. But alas, it would not stay long. Needless to say as to why... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*






*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## werked (Oct 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'd change my avatar to show my epic snot bubble, if werked were on. But alas, it would not stay long. Needless to say as to why...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

Night

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Oct 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Night
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Night bd, lay off the cocain for a bit and get some sleep. See ya in the morn.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Im brian  LOL

Click to collapse



You're a super hero


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 19, 2012)

OK, what just happened? Entire 2 pages of everyone editing their posts...

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> OK, what just happened? Eye be relizin I's be n0oB n pst n rong thrd.
> 
> Sent from my Incredibly useless tech using an app I know nothing about

Click to collapse



What are you talking about mate? :what:

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> What are you talking about mate? :what:
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse





Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> What are you talking about mate? :what:
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse





prototype7 said:


> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What? &


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> What? :

Click to collapse





Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 19, 2012)

5 minute bump. Entertain me nao!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> 5 minute bump. Entertain me nao!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



you guys from the granite state... you killed the thread!


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 19, 2012)

So, ehm... where'd everyone go? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> So, ehm... where'd everyone go?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm texting every Comcast contact I have trying to get this done...

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------







Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm texting every Comcast contact I have trying to get this done...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No rush man, if you can't do it today it doesn't really matter.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Oct 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> So, ehm... where'd everyone go?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Vhaaaaattttt?! I'm in and out. Between OT and damage control at work I'll be pretty busy.  good.... Makes the time go by quicker.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

I finally accessed my router.....just started tweaking though.....but look


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

Holy crud, I'm beat. Spending half a day with Jerry Jones and I can't brain no more, I haz the dumb. Off to slumbersville for me. Maybe... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I finally accessed my router.....just started tweaking though.....but look

Click to collapse



isnt it supposedot be faster?


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

Bedtime bump. 

Okay, so I decided to eat some wings... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

Seriously BD isn't it supposed to be faster?

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

Gnex is charging slowly for me...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Gnex is charging slowly for me...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Mephikun, you're relentless. I'm not sure if I can say you're my favorite n00b here, but I can say you're my least favorite... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Mephikun, you're relentless. I'm not sure if I can say you're my favorite n00b here, but I can say you're my least favorite...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Lol... okay

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Oct 19, 2012)

Sigh.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol... okay
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Nah, you're alright. But keep your fluids and experiences thereof to yourself, for cripe's sake! 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*



trell959 said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Whassamatta, trell? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

I removed that post.. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## werked (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

Exactly lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Oct 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Whassamatta, trell?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Eh, nothing 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Oct 19, 2012)

Too quiet in here.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Watching new american horror story 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## werked (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Watching new american horror story
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I don't do scary. I even turn the channel if a scary movie or show trailer comes on. I is a whimp.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

werked said:


> I don't do scary. I even turn the channel if a scary movie or show trailer comes on. I is a whimp.

Click to collapse



Its the time of year for scary tho 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

It's 3.50am here so night mafia


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It's 3.50am here so night mafia

Click to collapse



Good morning 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Good morning
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



:banghead:


----------



## werked (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It's 3.50am here so night mafia

Click to collapse



Night night


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 19, 2012)

Night night night

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 19, 2012)

Evening everyone.






Sent from your mom.


----------



## werked (Oct 19, 2012)

Funny story....
My company IT dept sent out a message last week about some connection problems we have been having.  Network and server problems, intermittent internet problems, etc.  They monitor everything (including this message, haha)....The message stated that on one day this month they collected data for all of North and Latin America about internet usage.  Facebook accounted for the most hits and MB.  LMAO, sorry but i thought that was hilarious.  Personally, I don't FB at work (or anywhere for that matter).  Just thought I'd share.

---------- Post added at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------

wassup Skinny, I'm jealous.  Drink an extra one for me!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Evening everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cheap beer!!! High life is good though 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

werked said:


> Funny story....
> My company IT dept sent out a message last week about some connection problems we have been having.  Network and server problems, intermittent internet problems, etc.  They monitor everything (including this message, haha)....The message stated that on one day this month they collected data for all of North and Latin America about internet usage.  Facebook accounted for the most hits and MB.  LMAO, sorry but i thought that was hilarious.  Personally, I don't FB at work (or anywhere for that matter).  Just thought I'd share.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Facebook sucks..  lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Cheap beer!!! High life is good though
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



That's usually my nightcap after drinking the Stones all night.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's usually my nightcap after drinking the Stones all night.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Nice more drinking for me tomorrow 

Plus margaritas on Sunday for my birthday on Tuesday 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

Lol... why can't I just stick with a phone...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Nice more drinking for me tomorrow
> 
> Plus margaritas on Sunday for my birthday on Tuesday
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Hell yeah...26?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 19, 2012)

Jfhddjbsbshsjdj


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Jfhddjbsbshsjdj

Click to collapse



Did you pull a muscle while typing that? 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Did you pull a muscle while typing that?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Eh tried doing a spoiler tag but didn't work. Edited before anyone quoted.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hell yeah...26?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



25  

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 25
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Young buck.  

---------- Post added at 09:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------

I'm combing YouTube trying to find my next dollar bill origami project.  Spaghetti lost another tooth today, and I have made a few cool origami dollars from the tooth fairy so far.  I've done an intricate star, a heart, a bow tie, and an airplane.  Trying to get Ideas for the next one.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

been helpin my old roomate get the right stuff ordered.....

i love yall guys...  so glad im  probationary mafia member...  it gives me belonging...


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

Feh.

My ocd kicks in when I see the bottom of the gnex display >:C

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## a.cid (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm f-genuinely curious now...what's up with all the edits?
If we're taking XDA down, count me in!!!!1112222



"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## boborone (Oct 19, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I'm f-genuinely curious now...what's up with all the edits?
> If we're taking XDA down, count me in!!!!1112222
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



See what you miss out on the internet when life is filling your time? Sucks man. I know.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

---------- Post added at 11:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Young buck.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------
> 
> I'm combing YouTube trying to find my next dollar bill origami project.  Spaghetti lost another tooth today, and I have made a few cool origami dollars from the tooth fairy so far.  I've done an intricate star, a heart, a bow tie, and an airplane.  Trying to get Ideas for the next one.

Click to collapse



Awesomesauce 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## werked (Oct 19, 2012)

To all the beer lovers:
If you can get your hands on some Shotgun Betty, try it. Local brewery in Raleigh NC called Lone Rider. It's good stuff, has an excellent banana note that leaves you wondering what that yumminess is.


----------



## a.cid (Oct 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> See what you miss out on the internet when life is filling your time? Sucks man. I know.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't help it brah!
This thread comes alive in my sleep time...been waking up and reading 30+ pages for the last 4 days 
Now imagine all of a sudden Brian going "I love android", and Zack suddenly having a newfound love for beer-posting...
:banghead::banghead::banghead:


Its already 10am here, need to have a bath and get ready to flatten my a$$ by sitting on hard wooden benches for 7 hours straight...
The things people do in the name of "education"...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## boborone (Oct 19, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I can't help it brah!
> This thread comes alive in my sleep time...been waking up and reading 30+ pages for the last 4 days
> Now imagine all of a sudden Brian going "I love android", and Zack suddenly having a newfound love for beer-posting...
> :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you just call me an over the shoulder boulder holder


----------



## a.cid (Oct 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Did you just call me an over the shoulder boulder holder

Click to collapse



I don't think those end with h
God, you're such a pansy!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Oct 19, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I don't think those end with h
> God, you're such a pansy!
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



What's noob? 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

im thinking of breaking my record... and having it videos properly....   12oz shotgun less than 3,3 seconds...  and it will be a tutorial...


----------



## boborone (Oct 19, 2012)

Doooooooeeeeeeeeet

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Am I the only one not drinking tonight 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Am I the only one not drinking tonight
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Surprisingly yes

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> _______________________________________
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]
> ...

Click to collapse



So I made a pyramid.  It came out really good....she's been learning a little bit about Egypt in school, so I think she'll get a kick out of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Surprisingly yes
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Man I wish more people would drink on Wednesdays 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Man I wish more people would drink on Wednesdays
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



It's Thursday.  And I do what I can.:highfive:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It's Thursday.  And I do what I can.:highfive:

Click to collapse



Ok

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Doooooooeeeeeeeeet
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



12oz Shotgun Tutorial

Volume is low, crank your speakers up...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> 12oz Shotgun Tutorial
> 
> Volume is low, crank your speakers up...

Click to collapse



Hahahahaha...nice.  Who was filming you and how drunk were you already?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hahahahaha...nice.  Who was filming you and how drunk were you already?

Click to collapse



My mom was...  she insisted I said a different date...   not too drunk...  but I've eaten 6 bars...   I'm a keep going...  Don't stop til u drop...


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Man I wish more people would drink on Wednesdays
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Um it's Thursday

Edit: nvm saw it was already stated

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Um it's Thursday
> 
> Edit: nvm saw it was already stated
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Noob, can't you read???  I already covered that.

EDIT:  That's right, you edit more posts than anyone, ever, because you don't read first.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 19, 2012)

Actually it's Friday.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Actually it's Friday.

Click to collapse



Correct..  12:28am CST, not Snowflake time


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

Wtfff.

My sister woke me up because she heard a noise downstairs. Being my paranoid self I bring an airsoft handgun down...

It was the ****ing cat. Jumping on the door knob (I know wtf)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> My mom was...  she insisted I said a different date...   not too drunk...  but I've eaten 6 bars...   I'm a keep going...  Don't stop til u drop...

Click to collapse



Good stuff man.  Remonds me of my mom.  She was pretty much my personal bartender to me and my bandmates/friends at our house growing up.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Correct..  12:28am CST, not Snowflake time

Click to collapse



It's not Friday til 6 am lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Wtfff.
> 
> My sister woke me up because she heard a noise downstairs. Being my paranoid self I bring an airsoft handgun down...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Wtfff.
> 
> My sister woke me up because she heard a noise downstairs. Being my paranoid self I bring an airsoft handgun down...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I recommend some heavy artillery...


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



LOL so fitting.

Our cat is like... the devil itself possessed her.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

Games anyone?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Games anyone?

Click to collapse


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

Tired as hell, none for me. Going back yto sleep

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## werked (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Wtfff.
> 
> My sister woke me up because she heard a noise downstairs. Being my paranoid self I bring an airsoft handgun down...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What exactly did you plan to accomplish with an airsoft gun?? 
Scare a squirrel??


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

dead thread is dead?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 19, 2012)

werked said:


> What exactly did you plan to accomplish with an airsoft gun??
> Scare a squirrel??

Click to collapse



He wouldn't sleep a wink in my house.

A Corgi that can't stop barking, a cat that could kill an army (of people), and Spaghetti & Meatball, my kids, who would have him crying for help in two seconds.


----------



## werked (Oct 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> dead thread is dead?

Click to collapse



Vhaaaaattttt????!!!! :what:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

werked said:


> Vhaaaaattttt????!!!! :what:

Click to collapse



im mad at u...


----------



## werked (Oct 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> im mad at u...

Click to collapse



why??


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> im mad at u...

Click to collapse



HEY...you two settle this like adults.  


Dance-off.







Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

werked said:


> why??

Click to collapse



open the talk app!!!!!!!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> HEY...you two settle this like adults.
> 
> 
> Dance-off.
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 Dance-off is the only way to solve the problem.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 19, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> +1 Dance-off is the only way to solve the problem.

Click to collapse



Sheeeeit...Breakin', Teen Wolf, Thriller...."We Are The World" was just a theme song.  Dancing get's sh*t done.


----------



## werked (Oct 19, 2012)

I win


----------



## werked (Oct 19, 2012)

Crap. Fail.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 19, 2012)

werked said:


> I win

Click to collapse



if that's a gif, it's a fail.  Pixellated babies never win.


----------



## a.cid (Oct 19, 2012)

So qm wins this round...

Quasi - 1
Werked - 0

Round 2, begin!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

a.cid said:


> So qm wins this round...
> 
> Quasi - 1
> Werked - 0
> ...

Click to collapse



Tied


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Morning all. 

@anyone in here attending AndroidBBQ, drop me a pm. Made members only, not probationary. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 19, 2012)

I can't tell if I'm shaking from the chilly nighttime weather, or from the alcohol...weird.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## werked (Oct 19, 2012)

1-1


----------



## boborone (Oct 19, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> @anyone in here attending AndroidBBQ, drop me a pm. Made members only, not probationary.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Pm sent boss

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 19, 2012)

Morning mafia.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Oct 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Morning mafia.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


 good morning....
wakey wakey
eggs and bakey


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

G'morning mahf, anyone for waffles? 







*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

werked said:


> What exactly did you plan to accomplish with an airsoft gun??
> Scare a squirrel??

Click to collapse



Um... I could have brought out a rifle but I didn't feel I needed it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 19, 2012)

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> View attachment 1414097
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse





''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse





Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> View attachment 1414108
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> View attachment 1414108
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse










*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

What a legend!


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

Pales in comparison... 






*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Almost passed someone else in this thread


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Almost passed someone else in this thread

Click to collapse



Who did, you did? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Who did, you did?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Almost yeah. The person above me is 8 posts ahead xD


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Pales in comparison...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry bro, nobody beats Fat Albert!






supersized legend


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Sorry bro, nobody beats Fat Albert!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He's got a hangover, and not the drunken kind.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Almost yeah. The person above me is 8 posts ahead xD

Click to collapse



total posts or in the mafia?


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 19, 2012)

Its Android BBQ time!!!! 



Yes...I was right!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> total posts or in the mafia?

Click to collapse



In the mafia xD


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> isnt it supposedot be faster?

Click to collapse



Yes. We've had this discussion before. Verizon's installation techs suck. I couldn't even access my routers settings until last night.
(I pay for 50/25)




Also
Good morning

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. We've had this discussion before. Verizon's installation techs suck. I couldn't even access my routers settings until last night.
> (I pay for 50/25)
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning 

And afternoon for me because us from the UK need acceptance aswell sometimes


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Morning
> 
> And afternoon for me because us from the UK need acceptance aswell sometimes

Click to collapse



No. If it's not Snowflake time.....it's the wrong time.










Just Kidding.
Afternoon.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

It is cold here this morning!! 3 pots of coffee already, just tryin to warm myself up


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. If it's not Snowflake time.....it's the wrong time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



YAY! Acceptance at last 
And now it's back to Snowflake's time


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> It is cold here this morning!! 3 pots of coffee already, just tryin to warm myself up

Click to collapse



I've been awake for about 3 hours and not even had a coffee yet 
Ive been too lazy to get one xD


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> YAY! Acceptance at last
> And now it's back to Snowflake's time

Click to collapse



That's correct. 




Snowflake wants breakfast nao...... 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I want a pretzel sammich nao

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I've been awake for about 3 hours and not even had a coffee yet
> Ive been too lazy to get one xD

Click to collapse



I don't even drink coffee 

Am I cool yet?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I want a pretzel sammich nao
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You'll get what your given and you'll be happy with it :thumbup:


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You'll get what your given and you'll be happy with it :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Lol gimme something I'm starving

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I don't even drink coffee
> 
> Am I cool yet?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




No you're not


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I've been awake for about 3 hours and not even had a coffee yet
> Ive been too lazy to get one xD

Click to collapse



 I've been up for 4 hours. Now I'm ready for a bagel... With the next pot:good:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol gimme something I'm starving
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



No.jpg

Mafia don't give handouts


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

I found a company looking to hire  Gotta let bobo and Qm know


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

Yuu suk

I needz fewd!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Yuu suk
> 
> I needz fewd!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



wow... fo real


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Just leveled up in the post count.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I don't even drink coffee
> 
> Am I cool yet?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:good::good::highfive::good::good:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Yeah I'm sad, but I don't care xD


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah I'm sad, but I don't care xD

Click to collapse



wow I have more then you


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> wow I have more then you

Click to collapse



You'll only ever get more than me if I get banned


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You'll only ever get more than me if I get banned

Click to collapse



OK... You're banned


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> OK... You're banned

Click to collapse



Damn it. I hate it when that happens


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Damn it. I hate it when that happens

Click to collapse



hahaha brown noser thanks


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> hahaha brown noser thanks

Click to collapse



Haha I know yeah. That nose must need to be cleaned a hell of a lot


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Haha I know yeah. That nose must need to be cleaned a hell of a lot

Click to collapse



dead bump dead


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> YAY! Acceptance at last
> And now it's back to Snowflake's time

Click to collapse



That's correct. 




Snowflake wants breakfast nao...... 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

Anyone who's going to the Android BBQ want to PM me their GTalk, so I can meet up with you and 'talk the talk' and 'drink the drink'? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'll be back soon. A coffee and some dinner is needed xD


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

Since nobody would make me a sammich I had to make the damn thing myself 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Since nobody would make me a sammich I had to make the damn thing myself
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Crybaby. 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Since nobody would make me a sammich I had to make the damn thing myself
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You made it half eaten?


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Crybaby.
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

---------- Post added at 10:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> You made it half eaten?
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



No, I didn't take the pic til it was lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No, I didn't take the pic til it was lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



So you stole it from your mom.. dude that's wrong:silly:


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

Bacon?
I have BACON!

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## trell959 (Oct 19, 2012)

Today is Friday!!!! And it's a minimum day 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Notbad.jpg

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

Lol. I love when I say that I love OS X and that iOS is okay and not crap people bash me...

Oh internet lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Notbad.jpg
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Skinny Puppy. Skinny Drummer.

They have the same first name 
What black magic sorcery is this? 

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Dead thread is dead!


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Dead thread is dead!
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



No, you're dead.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No, you're dead.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



That a threat?


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That a threat?
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



No?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Good.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Good.
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Now if you'll excuse me I'll be looking at the blank screen on the TV and laughing my ass off for no reason to scare the neighbors for being loud as hell last night

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Now if you'll excuse me I'll be looking at the blank screen on the TV and laughing my ass off for no reason to scare the neighbors for being loud as hell last night
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Shouldn't you be in school?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Shouldn't you be in school?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Nope

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 19, 2012)

What is this thread about ? 
I really can't understand 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> What is this thread about ?
> I really can't understand
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You're not supposed to know.

Bye!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> What is this thread about ?
> I really can't understand
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's about you getting out of here.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> You're not supposed to know.
> 
> Bye!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Why ?

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------

No rules at first post say ShadowCode not allowed 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Why ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Because...

Onedoesnotsimplypostinthemafiathread.jpg


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 19, 2012)

Wth is a Mafia thread ??!

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Why ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get out.
Thank you.
The management.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 19, 2012)

Show time!!


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Wth is a Mafia thread ??!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Umno.jpg

Kthxbai. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 19, 2012)

But you can't force anyone to get out and ban me anyways until I break any rule.
This is a free place open to all people from across the world so what you are doing is bad 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> But you can't force anyone to get out and ban me anyways until I break any rule.
> This is a free place open to all people from across the world so what you are doing is bad
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium

Click to collapse





''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> But you can't force anyone to get out and ban me anyways until I break any rule.
> This is a free place open to all people from across the world so what you are doing is bad
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium

Click to collapse



This is a private thread only to be posted in by invited members.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow I didn't knew baby's like you also are on xda 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> This is a private thread only to be posted in by invited members.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



:what:


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey I was invited in

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 19, 2012)

Dafuqq 
OK leaving 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 09:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------

Last Q.
Why is it private and is it allowed ??

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Hey I was invited in
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



And then unwanted right away 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> And then unwanted right away
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Lol not really.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Dafuqq
> OK leaving
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium
> ...

Click to collapse



If it wasn't allowed, it wouldn't be here.

Bye.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 19, 2012)

You are fast people .
Nobody ever replied to me so quick.
I see that's the reason for 49 k posts till now

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> You are fast people .
> Nobody ever replied to me so quick.
> I see that's the reason for 49 k posts till now
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You going now?


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> You are fast people .
> Nobody ever replied to me so quick.
> I see that's the reason for 49 k posts till now
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium

Click to collapse



K bye

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You going now?
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Ok

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol not really.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You're the only one who's questionable though lol.
That makes you a bad noob 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You're the only one who's questionable though lol.
> That makes you a bad noob
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Lol I said something about puking once.

I'm not disliked, at least not by many

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 19, 2012)

One more question xD 

OK not asking bye you rude ppl 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol I said something about puking once.
> 
> I'm not disliked, at least not by many
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



To be fair, I don't like or dislike you.
I just keep hating on you because you're a noob in here xD


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> To be fair, I don't like or dislike you.
> I just keep hating on you because you're a noob in here xD
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Notbad.jpg

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey I am not a noob 
Only in this thread I feel noobish 

Dont say me to leave again you only forced me to reply 

Now won't reply 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2012)

Ok, this is the last truly off topic thread left with any truly sensible people in, so I'm going to post here. 
So there
sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

I hear someone talking...

Maybe it's coming from the shadows...





''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Ok, this is the last truly off topic thread left with any truly sensible people in, so I'm going to post here.
> So there
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Get out!


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I hear someone talking...
> 
> Maybe it's coming from the shadows...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know, but I'm gonna yell at whatever it is to get out...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I hear someone talking...
> 
> Maybe it's coming from the shadows...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



They will ask you to leave 
I am suggesting you to leave 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Get out

What's with the noobs today :what: 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 19, 2012)

Yeah what's with that noob 
What was that I guess mefi.. no mephi...
Whatever 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

If your name isn't mentioned in the second post, GET OUT!


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 19, 2012)

When will it get mentioned 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> When will it get mentioned
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It won't, so go.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 19, 2012)

Why is thus kinda obsolete thread 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> If your name isn't mentioned in the second post, GET OUT!
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



I'm the exception lol

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I'm the exception lol
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



There should be no exceptions.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 19, 2012)

LOL....I may add him to OP for teh LULZ and my personal amusement  

Also....he is trolling you good...I like this guy  :cyclops:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> LOL....I may add him to OP for teh LULZ and my personal amusement
> 
> Also....he is trolling you good...I like this guy  :cyclops:

Click to collapse



How very dare you?!?


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> There should be no exceptions.
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Lol. I will be there soon

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> LOL....I may add him to OP for teh LULZ and my personal amusement
> 
> Also....he is trolling you good...I like this guy  :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Should I post good jokes here for your personal amusement!!

Will you add me then

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Should I post good jokes here for your personal amusement!!
> 
> Will you add me then
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium

Click to collapse



There's a separate thread for that.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Should I post good jokes here for your personal amusement!!
> 
> Will you add me then
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Get out. Before Babydoll starts throwing bricks

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 19, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Should I post good jokes here for your personal amusement!!
> 
> Will you add me then
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nope...I create my own amusement...no noob can do that in an effiecient and proactive way like I do 

Also...recite the alphabet backwards nao!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Ok, this is the last truly off topic thread left with any truly sensible people in, so I'm going to post here.
> So there
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Seriously?
No.
Get out.
Now.
Thank you.
The Management.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Nope...I create my own amusement...no noob can do that in an effiecient and proactive way like I do
> 
> Also...recite the alphabet backwards nao!!!

Click to collapse



Haven't you got a bbq to go to?


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Should I post good jokes here for your personal amusement!!
> 
> Will you add me then
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Seriously?
> No.
> Get out.
> Now.
> ...

Click to collapse








 you talking to me? That's a real shame you know

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> you talking to me? That's a real shame you know
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Yes. Get out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. Get out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Um it's Thursday
> 
> Edit: nvm saw it was already stated
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I wasn't saying it was Wednesday I was saying that I wish more people drank on weds as that is when I drink 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse








Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Gtfo and nobody gets hurt by flying bricks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium

Click to collapse








Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse




ShadowCode said:


> You can't slap me via internet anyways
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium

Click to collapse




''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 19, 2012)

You can't slap me via internet anyways 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> You can't slap me via internet anyways
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium

Click to collapse



wrong... she just did:cyclops:


----------



## a.cid (Oct 19, 2012)

*grabs second helping of popcorn*


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

a.cid said:


> *grabs second helping of popcorn*
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

a.cid said:


> *grabs second helping of popcorn*
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Oh that's the ticket... stalker


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



David will pass you soon Max 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> You can't slap me via internet anyways
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium

Click to collapse
















Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> David will pass you soon Max
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse


 I forgot... Dammit! 


BeerChameleon said:


> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



There's this one called BeerChameleon somewhere


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I forgot... Dammit!
> 
> 
> There's this one called BeerChameleon somewhere

Click to collapse



STFU 

Also that was Davidrules 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> STFU
> 
> Also that was Davidrules
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Oh.. there you are :silly: 

My phone keeps crashing >_< And I'm too lazy to change rom


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 19, 2012)

He doesn't 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Continue acting like this.....and you won't find out.
The management.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 19, 2012)

So how should he continue when you don't let somewhone post and give a stupid reply which I know you will again give 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> So how should he continue when you don't let somewhone post and give a stupid reply which I know you will again give
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Get out now.
Come back later, and when you do....... leave the stupid somewhere else. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 19, 2012)

Bye

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 19, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> So how should he continue when you don't let somewhone post and give a stupid reply which I know you will again give
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Please leave. Your stupid hurts my head.





Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

They... finally left...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> They... finally left...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Only one we still need to get rid of now is you.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Only one we still need to get rid of now is you.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol funny 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Only one we still need to get rid of now is you.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



^This.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> ^This.
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Juggles is in yeah?


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> ^This.
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Lol come on 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Juggles is in yeah?

Click to collapse





''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Sorry it's hard to keep up  :silly:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sorry it's hard to keep up  :silly:

Click to collapse



As far as I know, the probationary members are Quasi, Tony Stark, a.cid, Meph and werked. I think that's it.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

Idk seems like I may become a probationary member soon lol when I asked about it it was either "sure" "fine" or "maybe" lol. Nobody said "no" or "no.jpg" 

Edit: oh yeah I'm already a probationary mrmver

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> As far as I know, the probationary members are Quasi, Tony Stark, a.cid, Meph and werked. I think that's it.
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Ahh xD OKay sweet 

When will they become full?  (If they ever do )


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ahh xD OKay sweet
> 
> When will they become full?  (If they ever do )

Click to collapse



And Apex. I forgot about him 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

Galaxy Nexus.

 You're plugged in.

Why does your battery percentage go down.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

---------- Post added at 01:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Ahh xD OKay sweet
> 
> When will they become full?  (If they ever do )

Click to collapse



2 months

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Galaxy Nexus.
> 
> You're plugged in.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because you're a noob?!?


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Because you're a noob?!?
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



I see what you did there

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (Oct 19, 2012)

Persistence is futile. Troll is strong.





Have fun mtm.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

So I'm stick using this tiny phone I can hardly type on lol

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## a.cid (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> So I'm stick using this tiny phone I can hardly type on lol
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



And I thought you were used to tiny things in your hands 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> So I'm stick using this tiny phone I can hardly type on lol
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



I'll have your GNex if you don't like it 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Persistence is futile. Troll is strong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'll have your GNex if you don't like it
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Sure send over$300 on PayPal and I'll ship tomorrow

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

---------- Post added at 01:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 PM ----------




a.cid said:


> And I thought you were used to tiny things in your hands
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Shush

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sure send over$300 on PayPal and I'll ship tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



I said "have", not "pay for". :silly:


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

I like it other than for some reason it takes forever to charge and google now kills the battery.

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

a.cid said:


> And I thought you were used to tiny things in your hands
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse







:highfive::highfive:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I like it other than for some reason it takes forever to charge and google now kills the battery.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Don't use Google Now then. Problem solved.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Idk seems like I may become a probationary member soon lol when I asked about it it was either "sure" "fine" or "maybe" lol. Nobody said "no" or "no.jpg"
> 
> Edit: oh yeah I'm already a probationary mrmver
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



No you're not.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No you're not.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Since when 

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Since when
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



5 days ago!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Since when
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Since BD said you're not 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

Butbutbut...

Whaaaa

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Since when
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



since I've made the list for this vote....And you're not on it.





That doesn't mean you never will be.....
Maybe.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> since I've made the list for this vote....And you're not on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But people said I should...  

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

We've just ruined Mephikun's whole week


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> But people said I should...
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



I didn't :beer:


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> We've just ruined Mephikun's whole week

Click to collapse



/month/year/life

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> But people said I should...
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse





MacaronyMax said:


> We've just ruined Mephikun's whole week

Click to collapse



I'll take care of it


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> /month/year/life
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Hahah xD 
Try to keep the tears off you're keyboard


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> But people said I should...
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



What people?
Skinny said you should try posting here......no one else said anything...

Considering that we haven't completely run you off yet, that says something.
It just doesn't say you're being voted on for probationary member (yet   )

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

& We're nearly at 5000


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

LOL!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> & We're nearly at 5000

Click to collapse



Where the heck have you been? 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> What people?
> Skinny said you should try posting here......no one else said anything...
> 
> Considering that we haven't completely run you off yet, that says something.
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess I'll just keep posting til the next vote lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## a.cid (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> LOL!

Click to collapse



That made me lol 

Somebody, pm me what all the edits were about, else I won't be able to go to sleep :crying:


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

a.cid said:


> That made me lol
> 
> Somebody, pm me what all the edits were about, else I won't be able to go to sleep :crying:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't tell ya. Top secret business xD


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> LOL!

Click to collapse



And I be trollin trollin trollin

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> LOL!

Click to collapse



Hahaha XD :silly:


Babydoll25 said:


> Where the heck have you been?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Soorry  No where


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha XD :silly:
> 
> Soorry  No where

Click to collapse



I call bull****.

You had to have been somewhere. >_>

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2012)

Good I'm bored, entertain me

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

I am unlucky today:

I bought 5 scratchers

4 dollar ones
1 2 dollar one and I didn't win anything, not even a dollar 

But i am glad I didn't lose more then 6 bucks


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 19, 2012)

Dafuq is up with people texting random philosophical messages 

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I call bull****.
> 
> You had to have been somewhere. >_>
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Nahh... I got vapourised...


----------



## a.cid (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I can't tell ya. Top secret business xD
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Tell me NOW!!!!
But were you even online then?

(Mods can see all edits...
Just saying  )


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good I'm bored, entertain me
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nahh... I got vapourised...

Click to collapse



Orlynao



Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Orlynao
> 
> View attachment 1414747
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Tell me NOW!!!!
> But were you even online then?
> 
> (Mods can see all edits...
> ...

Click to collapse



But you're not a mod so it's not a problem 
And yeah, of course I was online. I'm always online 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I guess I'll just keep posting til the next vote lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nahh... I got vapourised...

Click to collapse



Hey max is your site still running?  

Do u still pay for it?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse





Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I am unlucky today:
> 
> I bought 5 scratchers
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I won $100 the other day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey max is your site still running?
> 
> Do u still pay for it?

Click to collapse



Yes & yes  How come? I only pay once and have it for a year


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 19, 2012)

Conclusion based on observation : posting even a remotely funny pic in the Mafia thread earns you a free thanks from Mephikun

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I won $100 the other day
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The most I have one on a 2 dollar scratcher is 50 

Not bad but not 100


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> The most I have one on a 2 dollar scratcher is 50
> 
> Not bad but not 100

Click to collapse



That's because you don't have.... Snowflake
She's my lucky little bird.
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes & yes  How come? I only pay once and have it for a year

Click to collapse



What is the address?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes & yes  How come? I only pay once and have it for a year

Click to collapse



Nice. I have a site too. Made up totally by xda members 

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse







And it's going to be you.
Get out.
Thank you.
The Management.
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Nice. I have a site too. Made up totally by xda members
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



When he says site.. I'm assuming he meant server  the only functional thing I have sucks atm :silly:

What site?


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Conclusion based on observation : posting even a remotely funny pic in the Mafia thread earns you a free thanks from Mephikun
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



if not directed at him.... Mornin sunshine


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's because you don't have.... Snowflake
> She's my lucky little bird.
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sucks that your ticket didn't have more $25 or more considering you won all the prizes


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sucks that your ticket didn't have more $25 or more considering you won all the prizes

Click to collapse



I'm not greedy.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> When he says site.. I'm assuming he meant server  the only functional thing I have sucks atm :silly:
> 
> What site?

Click to collapse



Oh so the site is down, but server is still running


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> When he says site.. I'm assuming he meant server  the only functional thing I have sucks atm :silly:
> 
> What site?

Click to collapse



Tech World kinda site. Still under construction. I'm being helped by 5 RCs 







TonyStark said:


> if not directed at him.... Mornin sunshine

Click to collapse





Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> And it's going to be you.
> Get out.
> Thank you.
> The Management.
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

Yay someone offered a HOX for my gnex.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm not greedy.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya its awesome you won that much, I am just saying if you had higher numbers you could of won a lot!!

Anyway congrats!!

Always spend winnings on booze and more scratchers!!


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Frog gonna meet tire soon, then be amused


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Tech World kinda site. Still under construction. I'm being helped by 5 RCs
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



Nice one ;D Let us know when it's up ?


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2012)

Mixed with the constant outages... I hate Tidewater Telecom.

Actual download speeds are 300-500kb/s


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice one ;D Let us know when it's up ?

Click to collapse



Max I tried going to the old Maxx.us address and it redirects me to a plant site. 

LOL


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Mixed with the constant outages... I hate Tidewater Telecom.
> 
> Actual download speeds are 300-500kb/s

Click to collapse



My mobile network is better than that 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> My mobile network is better than that
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



When it works 

It always seems to fail when playing snooker


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> When it works
> 
> It always seems to fail when playing snooker

Click to collapse



As I've told you before, it's your fault not mine 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> As I've told you before, it's not your fault it's mine
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



Y U HATE ME SO MUCH ?!?


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

Cya later n00bs. 


Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Y U HATE ME SO MUCH ?!?
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Tough love  No homo


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse








sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Tough love  No homo

Click to collapse



I suppose that is a valid enough reason 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Max I tried going to the old Maxx.us address and it redirects me to a plant site.
> 
> LOL

Click to collapse



Wrong adress 

maax.us

 Nothing useful on th ehome page xD Was just palying about with animations and logins


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Go juggle balls elsewhere


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 PM ----------







sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

Bobo, what the hell happened to Big Tex? 






*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

My buddy is ready to go for a walk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> My buddy is ready to go for a walk

Click to collapse



Looks like he is ready to play fetch.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Bored me is bored.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh yes,I forgot





sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Bored me is bored.
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Snooker? 

I will host 

ID: Beer


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Looks like he is ready to play fetch.

Click to collapse



Carries that wherever he goes Pretty sure he's afraid he might lose all 3


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Snooker?
> 
> I will host
> 
> ID: Beer

Click to collapse



Yeah sound. I'll be in in a min xD


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## a.cid (Oct 19, 2012)

The app isn't fc'ing that much on image threads!
Bitpushr, whatever you did, it worked!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Carries that wherever he goes Pretty sure he's afraid he might lose all 3

Click to collapse



Whats his name? 

He is cute


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Whats his name?
> 
> He is cute

Click to collapse



You ready?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah sound. I'll be in in a min xD
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse









---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> You ready?

Click to collapse



ya i have been since I posted the first snooker post


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> ---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ya i have been since I posted the first snooker post

Click to collapse



Sshh!


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Whats his name?
> 
> He is cute

Click to collapse



Big Poppi


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Go juggle balls elsewhere

Click to collapse








sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

No ball games David


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Just because I''m an ass doesn't mean you have to hate me so. You guys are great at this.
> 
> 
> I give up, you win

Click to collapse



Thank you, now go!


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



How is teh bbq?


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2012)

Ok thank you, you've charted me up no end

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> How is teh bbq?

Click to collapse



Pool party is tonight and I will not be attending..but will swing by there later on today to say "ohai" to the out of towners


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

afternoon


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Pool party is tonight and I will not be attending..but will swing by there later on today to say "ohai" to the out of towners

Click to collapse



Ticket and schwag bag pick up at the joint when I get there? 

And hey QM! 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> afternoon

Click to collapse



Morning still 

15 mins til afternoon


----------



## boborone (Oct 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Bobo, what the hell happened to Big Tex?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't believe they are using the same Big Tex since my mom was a kid. Bound to have something happen with all the old mechanics. 

I'm honestly suprised something has never happened when granbling and prairie view play.

---------- Post added at 01:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Pool party is tonight and I will not be attending..but will swing by there later on today to say "ohai" to the out of towners

Click to collapse



Everyone is an out of towner. Nobody of any value is from Hurst.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning still
> 
> 15 mins til afternoon

Click to collapse



1:49pm here...  up late...  think i have an internet gf now...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Kc I got a phone call


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

BC, your internet is crap


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> I can't believe they are using the same Big Tex since my mom was a kid. Bound to have something happen with all the old mechanics.
> 
> I'm honestly suprised something has never happened when granbling and prairie view play.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You going tonight?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Kc I got a phone call

Click to collapse



I'll let you off then


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> I can't believe they are using the same Big Tex since my mom was a kid. Bound to have something happen with all the old mechanics.
> 
> I'm honestly suprised something has never happened when granbling and prairie view play.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was grew up in Hurst, you jackwagon... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> BC, your internet is crap

Click to collapse



I am on the phone


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I am on the phone

Click to collapse



Refer to previous comment xD


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

was in pet smart a few days ago...  i want a cat...   but of course since the entire house is remodeled....  no animals...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Refer to previous comment xD

Click to collapse



back


----------



## boborone (Oct 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You going tonight?

Click to collapse



What time?



Apex_Strider said:


> I was grew up in Hurst, you jackwagon...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Point validated.....:victory:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> was in pet smart a few days ago...  i want a cat...   but of course since the entire house is remodeled....  no animals...

Click to collapse



Hmm.. if you brush them and teach them to use a litter box. They won't do too much damage, except scratch your furniture


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Point validated.....:victory:

Click to collapse








*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

What's tonight?  Android festival?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> What's tonight?  Android festival?

Click to collapse



Android pool party then tomorrow its the BBQ


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Android pool party then tomorrow its the BBQ

Click to collapse



I'll call my PO tell him I'll be in Texas if he needs me...

---------- Post added at 02:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 PM ----------

Grape NOS is the sh1t...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'll call my PO tell him I'll be in Texas if he needs me...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 PM ----------
> 
> Grape NOS is the sh1t...

Click to collapse



Man you are making me want an e-drink 

But I am giving them up 

Also 134 more posts for me to beat max!!

Lets get this thread moving!!


----------



## boborone (Oct 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



My name is Crazy Dustin. TrueStory.jpg Earned it from my buds


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Man you are making me want an e-drink
> 
> But I am giving them up
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dead thread is dead.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Man you are making me want an e-drink
> 
> But I am giving them up
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm addicted to em...  kinda replaced the beer...  too many I get jittery then I start gobbling up xanax...


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> What time?

Click to collapse



http://www.bigandroidbbq.com/conference-schedule/


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Man you are making me want an e-drink
> 
> But I am giving them up
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go away 



Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm addicted to em...  kinda replaced the beer...  too many I get jittery then I start gobbling up xanax...

Click to collapse



I have been addicted to them for a long time, and every time I drink one I feel like **** later. That is why I am quitting them.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> http://www.bigandroidbbq.com/conference-schedule/

Click to collapse



I don't think we've been formally introduced since it was other mods that infracted me...  I'm Brian, the artist formerly known as BNaughty...  I drink beer, and eat pills...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Go away
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



NO.JPG

After I pass you only 1000 more posts then I will surpass twitch


----------



## boborone (Oct 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> http://www.bigandroidbbq.com/conference-schedule/

Click to collapse



Ewh, Drive an hour for 2 hours at a pool when it's too cold to get in.  idk man.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I don't think we've been formally introduced since it was other mods that infracted me...  I'm Brian, the artist formerly known as BNaughty...  I drink beer, and eat pills...

Click to collapse



He is a cool mod


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 19, 2012)

Orrly? 



Quasimodem said:


> I don't think we've been formally introduced since it was other mods that infracted me...  I'm Brian, the artist formerly known as BNaughty...  I drink beer, and eat pills...

Click to collapse



Meh...your call mate. Bunch'o drunks nerds if you ask me. :silly:


boborone said:


> Ewh, Drive an hour for 2 hours at a pool when it's too cold to get in.  idk man.

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Orrly?
> 
> 
> 
> Meh...your call mate. Bunch'o drunks nerds if you ask me. :silly:

Click to collapse



Secretly I work for Google...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Orrly?
> 
> 
> 
> Meh...your call mate. Bunch'o drunks nerds if you ask me. :silly:

Click to collapse



Maybe next year I will see if I can make a trip up to texas

To hang out with you, bobo and it wouldn't be as awkward to goto the "nerd party" 

I will bring the Sonoran dogs :victory:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

Once I'm paroled I wanna meet some a yall...


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Maybe next year I will see if I can make a trip up to texas
> 
> To hang out with you, bobo and it wouldn't be as awkward to goto the "nerd party"
> 
> I will bring the Sonoran dogs :victory:

Click to collapse



Don't forget Apex... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

BTW @M_T_M

The hot dogs that are used in sonoran dogs are just regular hot dogs you could make your own at home.

You just need bacon, hot dogs, maybe special buns?, beans, mayo,and whatever 

---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Don't forget Apex...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Oh sorry, damn too many people in texas 

I bring you some local beers


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Oh sorry, damn too many people in texas
> 
> I bring you some local beers

Click to collapse



It's a big state... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Secretly I work for Google...

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Oct 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Orrly?
> 
> 
> 
> Meh...your call mate. Bunch'o drunks nerds if you ask me. :silly:

Click to collapse



Drunk after an hour of being at the pool? Weak.........we need to go to that sushi place downtown.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



NOW that is what I call a new cool story bro image. 

Y U NO RESPOND TO MY HOT DOG POSTS?


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



That one is cool too, too bad its not animated gif


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Well, this thread really got spammed


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

:edit: Y :edit:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well, this thread really got spammed

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 19, 2012)

Not me that's fou shou 
About sushi...we must plan for that mate!! Soon, soon I say...







boborone said:


> Drunk after an hour of being at the pool? Weak.........we need to go to that sushi place downtown.

Click to collapse



You troll...is the principal!!! The fact that I want to eat their food, prepared by them!!!  


BeerChameleon said:


> NOW that is what I call a new cool story bro image.
> 
> Y U NO RESPOND TO MY HOT DOG POSTS?

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> That one is cool too, too bad its not animated gif

Click to collapse



Animate it with your mind muscle... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse



Maybe I'll never know


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Not me that's fou shou
> About sushi...we must plan for that mate!! Soon, soon I say...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But aren't you one? (no I am not being racist) 

Homemade ones taste better bro 

My gf's mom makes way better ones then any that you buy


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Not me that's fou shou
> About sushi...we must plan for that mate!! Soon, soon I say...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're supposed to reply _under_ the quotes 
Also, hey quasi and whoever else may be lurking.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You're supposed to reply _under_ the quotes
> Also, hey quasi and whoever else may be lurking.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How rude, you don't say hi to official member, considering you are one 

I am not lurking either


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

This \/


BeerChameleon said:


> How rude, you don't say hi to official member, considering you are one
> 
> I am not lurking either

Click to collapse



^This


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> How rude, you don't say hi to official member, considering you are one
> 
> I am not lurking either

Click to collapse



You've been here the whole time, I said hi to quasi because he just got here 
Also, last time I checked you weren't getting me crazy internet speeds 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You've been here the whole time, I said hi to quasi because he just got here
> Also, last time I checked you weren't getting me crazy internet speeds
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Still, mafia members hello comes before Probation members. 

However if you make a list of hellos like I normally do they can be in any order as long as you acknowledge who is clearly online. 

Now say your sorry!!


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You've been here the whole time, I said hi to quasi because he just got here
> Also, last time I checked you weren't getting me crazy internet speeds
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



afternoon P7


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

What's the beer situation at the BBQ, not that I'm going to turn into a drunk nerd, but I do have quite the tolerance. Do they have like a beer tent to buy brews, or how's it shake down? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What's the beer situation at the BBQ, not that I'm going to turn into a drunk nerd, but I do have quite the tolerance. Do they have like a beer tent to buy brews, or how's it shake down?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



I bet it is like 5 bucks a beer and most likely bud light. I wonder If you can bring your own 

I also have a tolerance


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Still, mafia members hello comes before Probation members.
> 
> However if you make a list of hellos like I normally do they can be in any order as long as you acknowledge who is clearly online.
> 
> Now say your sorry!!

Click to collapse



Lists take effort
And no.jpg

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

*flask 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 19, 2012)

So, the silver speaker mod works for the Dinc2  Looks pretty cool actually, thanks whoever randomly linked that.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You've been here the whole time, I said hi to quasi because he just got here
> Also, last time I checked you weren't getting me crazy internet speeds
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



LMAO...  sorry think I missed your hey...  fast thread moves to fast...  trying to help in the dev forums some...  Hopefully the system is up today...  anyone else with comcast?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lists take effort
> And no.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> LMAO...  sorry think I missed your hey...  fast thread moves to fast...  trying to help in the dev forums some...  Hopefully the system is up today...  anyone else with comcast?

Click to collapse











BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse



All the sh!t I get from saying hi and he doesn't even see it 
And, again, no.jpg

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey Bc check it






same # of posts no matter how you look at it:cyclops:

---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> LMAO...  sorry think I missed your hey...  fast thread moves to fast...  trying to help in the dev forums some...  Hopefully the system is up today...  anyone else with comcast?

Click to collapse



:good::good:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Hey Bc check it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Image fail. "Beer Chameleon" on the left hand side should be upside down. Noob!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> All the sh!t I get from saying hi and he doesn't even see it
> And, again, no.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Hey Bc check it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You mean the same number of thanks


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Image fail. "Beer Chameleon" on the left hand side should be upside down. Noob!

Click to collapse



Not all of us are as lazy as you... Ultra nOOb


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Not all of us are as lazy as you... Ultra nOOb

Click to collapse



Oh the irony...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Hey Bc check it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Also my avatar looks cool upside down as well as regular side up


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You mean the same number of thanks

Click to collapse



:good::good:  not no mo


----------



## NightHawk877 (Oct 19, 2012)

I got a new phone!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Oh the irony...

Click to collapse








Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------




NightHawk877 said:


> I got a new phone!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse



Huh? Who are you? GTFO? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

NightHawk877 said:


> I got a new phone!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse








Also


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse



hahaha^^^ this


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

NightHawk877 said:


> I got a new phone!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse



Bye.


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Also

Click to collapse



OK, so he is a noob. I was confused because he acted like we should care.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

NightHawk877 said:


> I got a new phone!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse



well it's broken... it brought you to the wrong thread


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> OK, so he is a noob. I was confused because he acted like we should care.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Noob


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 19, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 PM ----------







Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NightHawk877 (Oct 19, 2012)

I am no noob.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Oct 19, 2012)

NightHawk877 said:


> I am no noob.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse



:banghead::banghead::banghead: Noob!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

NightHawk877 said:


> I got a new phone!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse



Need a recommendation for a good kernal?


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

NightHawk877 said:


> I am no noob.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse



Ur phone still broken... Try an Android phone


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

NightHawk877 said:


> I am no noob.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse


You are in this thread.


----------



## NightHawk877 (Oct 19, 2012)

Nope. Ktoonsez got me all set up. Aokp+ his kernel rocks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Need a recommendation for a good kernal?

Click to collapse







Kernel, colonel or kernel? (Hint: it's the first one)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Need a recommendation for a good kernal?

Click to collapse



Take your pick:


----------



## trell959 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey guys

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NightHawk877 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'll take my popcorn with butter and it better not be burnt to a crisp.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

NightHawk877 said:


> I'll take my popcorn with butter and it better not be burnt to a crisp.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse



I hear they have some really nice  I9300 kernals that cross-compatible now...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

NightHawk877 said:


> I'll take my popcorn with butter and it better not be burnt to a crisp.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse



Well done on achieving nothing, ever.



Quasimodem said:


> I hear they have some really nice  I9300 kern*e*ls that cross-compatible now...

Click to collapse



You're taking the piss right?


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I hear they have some really nice  I9300 kernals that cross-compatible now...

Click to collapse



Software you can pop in the microwave??!! Holy sh!t, I need an SIII ASAP!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Afternoon trell we have been bombarded with noobs all morning


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey trell

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well done on achieving nothing, ever.
> 
> 
> You're taking the piss right?

Click to collapse



Just trying to help n00b get the best out of his phone...


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Just trying to help n00b get the best out of his phone...

Click to collapse



You're the noob who can't spell here 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------

We should create our own mafia group, with a private thread to keep the noobs out 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Just trying to help n00b get the best out of his phone...

Click to collapse



Can I help you get the best out of your spelling of the word kernel?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Afternoon trell we have been bombarded with noobs all morning

Click to collapse



Yeah... and he's still posting ... 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

Seriously he should try one of the I9300 kernels..

---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Can I help you get the best out of your spelling of the word kernel?

Click to collapse



It's a habit I can't seem to break...  I'll just call em Colonels


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah... and he's still posting ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What you did there, I see it :thumbup:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Oct 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Seriously he should try one of the I9300 kernals..

Click to collapse







KernEl, not kernAl. Those are for popcorn.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah... and he's still posting ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

I was confused by your 'gf' fail at first  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

MafiaNoob said:


>

Click to collapse



LOL!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse



dang...  russian blue...  i'm missing my childhood cat now...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I was confused by your 'gf' fail at first
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ya stupid original image wasn't showing up 

I just typed the letter g then it is like you need 2 characters

So i chose a random letter and it happen to be that

---------- Post added at 01:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> LOL!

Click to collapse



What you did there deserves this:


----------



## trell959 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Afternoon trell we have been bombarded with noobs all morning

Click to collapse



I know 
I've been lurking. Halo tonight?






prototype7 said:


> Hey trell
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What's going on?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What you did there deserves this:

Click to collapse



Well that weren't nice


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I know
> I've been lurking. Halo tonight?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



maybe bro, tonight is TV night


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 19, 2012)

Did I hear noob?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Did I hear noob?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yep. Bye


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yep. Bye

Click to collapse



This  

& 12 pages 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> This
> 
> & 12 pages
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



6 pages. Only noobs like you view at 10 posts per page


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> This
> 
> & 12 pages
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks to me trying to past you're post count 

---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 PM ----------

100 posts still away


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya stupid original image wasn't showing up
> 
> I just typed the letter g then it is like you need 2 characters
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It showed for me 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

Ok. I'm back.
Any annoying n00bs need bricks thrown at them?
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> It showed for me
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The first one? 

When I posted it it wouldn't show on the computer


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Did I hear noob?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> The first one?
> 
> When I posted it it wouldn't show on the computer

Click to collapse



Yep, I was confused when you changed it to gf then to another pic lol

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. I'm back.
> Any annoying n00bs need bricks thrown at them?
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Max. Then he will fall off his bike


----------



## trell959 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> maybe bro, tonight is TV night

Click to collapse



 okay 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. I'm back.
> Any annoying n00bs need bricks thrown at them?
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You just missed the last one.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


>

Click to collapse



 

LMAO!!

---------- Post added at 01:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Yep, I was confused when you changed it to gf then to another pic lol
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh well


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 19, 2012)

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Max. Then he will fall off his bike

Click to collapse



Maxey deserves a brick to the head ....but not because He's a n00b. (fact: maxey is one of the original 4 in the mafia)
He deserves a brick to the head because......




He deserted the mafia! (for awhile, anyway)







prototype7 said:


> You just missed the last one.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh well, there's always next time.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Maxey deserves a brick to the head ....but not because He's a n00b. (fact: maxey is one of the original 4 in the mafia)
> He deserves a brick to the head because......
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Throw teh brick :')


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Maxey deserves a brick to the head ....but not because He's a n00b. (fact: maxey is one of the original 4 in the mafia)
> He deserves a brick to the head because......
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are we talking original mafia before twitch was don?


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LMAO!!

Click to collapse



What u want?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Throw teh brick :')

Click to collapse



For telling bd to throw a brick, you are asking for a brick yourself


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Are we talking original mafia before twitch was don?

Click to collapse





Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> View attachment 1415196
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



WTF do u know 

There was a mafia before twitch and max was a member I believe ..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> For telling bd to throw a brick, you are asking for a brick yourself

Click to collapse



I'll just stand behind Stark. The brick won't hurt that way


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> WTF do u know

Click to collapse





Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

Bad rabbit


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> View attachment 1415198
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



Silly noob :what:


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Are we talking original mafia before twitch was the don?

Click to collapse



There IS NO Mafia before Twitch.
Twitch was the original Don. 
In the original mafia.
You're thinking of the llama group with PDL....(I was in that, too)
That wasn't a mafia. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> View attachment 1415198
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Silly noob :what:

Click to collapse




BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse







Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Throw teh brick :')

Click to collapse



How about?







BeerChameleon said:


> For telling bd to throw a brick, you are asking for a brick yourself

Click to collapse



I throw a brick at both of you?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> There IS NO Mafia before Twitch.
> Twitch was the original Don.
> In the original mafia.
> You're thinking of the llama group with PDL....(I was in that, too)
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh I thought the llama group was a mafia.

Anyway I was here when the original mafia was here, yes I joined later but I was there.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> View attachment 1415212
> 
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



¿ǝɹǝɥ ɟo ʇno ʞɔnɟ ǝɥʇ ʇǝb noʎ ʇnoqɐ ʍoɥ


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> WTF do u know
> 
> There was a mafia before twitch and max was a member I believe ..

Click to collapse



No.
There wasn't.
I already went over this.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> How about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NO.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> ¿ǝɹǝɥ ɟo ʇno ʞɔnɟ ǝɥʇ ʇǝb noʎ ʇnoqɐ ʍoɥ

Click to collapse





Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> How about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



F*ck

I did tell you to throw a brick and I didn't realize it. Oh well I will blend in somewhere so you can't see me


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

And yes, Maxey was in the llama group with PDL .... 
Still wasn't a mafia though

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 05:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Oh I thought the llama group was a mafia.
> 
> Anyway I was here when the original mafia was here, yes I joined later but I was there.

Click to collapse



Doesn't count. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> And yes, Maxey was in the llama group with PDL ....
> Still wasn't a mafia though
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



It was the beta version of the mafia 

It had the same concept of spamming, but different theme


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

App keep scrashing 

But ill take my brick  sorry 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> It was the beta version of the mafia
> 
> It had the same concept of spamming, but different theme

Click to collapse



A bit before my time


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm before all yalls time 

Join Date
26th July 2007


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Time for kitty thread:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Time for kitty thread:

Click to collapse



Kitteh!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'll just stand behind Stark. The brick won't hurt that way

Click to collapse







quick Kc hop in


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 19, 2012)

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> A bit before my time

Click to collapse



Ya a bit before my posting a lot days. I ventured into off topic by accident. 

Then I found this thread and started talking to everyone in here and hated husam but just became part of the family 

I have been here for the old mafia thread before this newer one was made.

There was a mafia thread before this and I am not talking about the llama thread.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> quick Kc hop in

Click to collapse



Slick. That's how it's done, my friend :thumbup:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Oct 19, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

well my supposed internet GF sent me some more pics...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Made me laugh!!

That is awesome


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Slick. That's how it's done, my friend :thumbup:

Click to collapse



haha even gave you a superhero cape:good: damn... forgot the cig-butt for tho. Sorry little caped monster


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> haha even gave you a superhero cape:good: damn... forgot the cig-buy for ya

Click to collapse



u get the laptop?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya a bit before my posting a lot days. I ventured into off topic by accident.
> 
> Then I found this thread and started talking to everyone in here and hated husam but just became part of the family
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. 
****.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

:good:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quasimodem said:


> u get the laptop?

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No.
> ****.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I was just telling the new members 

Everyone is so snappy lately


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

*PAGE 999vvv*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> *PAGE 999*

Click to collapse



Not yet 



Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 19, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

True story


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey skinny 

Happy Friday

Also 

To all the Mafia!!

Happy Friday!!


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not yet
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse







---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> un-true story

Click to collapse



:good:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> ---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------
> 
> 
> :good:

Click to collapse



50 a page? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

@tonydawg

and the temps?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> 50 a page?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Will you slow your posts down, I can't seem to get past 100 posts away


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Will you slow your posts down, I can't seem to get past 100 posts away

Click to collapse



Muahhaha...  




Sure 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> ---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------
> 
> 
> :good:

Click to collapse



Not cool :thumbdown:


MacaronyMax said:


> 50 a page?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Mine shows 50 a page on web view aswell xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Muahhaha...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pwease?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Will you slow your posts down, I can't seem to get past 100 posts away

Click to collapse



Then post MOAR!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Then post MOAR!

Click to collapse



I am trying the problem is I have to wait for a new reply otherwise it will just merge


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I am trying the problem is I have to wait for a new reply otherwise it will just merge

Click to collapse



Muhuhahaha. I'll pass the next person soon enough xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Muhuhahaha. I'll pass the next person soon enough xD

Click to collapse



Need new picture theme not spiderman,ponies or kitties. We need something new


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Not cool :thumbdown:
> 
> Mine shows 50 a page on web view aswell xD

Click to collapse







You silly superhero penguin


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Need new picture theme not spiderman,ponies or kitties. We need something new

Click to collapse



Dogs?

---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------




TonyStark said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Dogs?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------

Click to collapse



Maybe 

---------- Post added at 02:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 PM ----------


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Dogs?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------

Click to collapse



NOW 1000


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Need new picture theme not spiderman,ponies or kitties. We need something new

Click to collapse



Noobs? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Maybe
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 PM ----------

Click to collapse



No.jpg Too cute 



TonyStark said:


> NOW 1000

Click to collapse



Badman. Post all the SPAM!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Ok well this thread is dead for now.. 

I might play some games...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ok well this thread is dead for now..
> 
> I might play some games...

Click to collapse



You shouldn't have killed it with those puppies then


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

But our target was 5000 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> But our target was 5000
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



We only lost the target because you weren't around


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Noobs?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Noobs?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> We only lost the target because you weren't around

Click to collapse



Accidental thanks 

Lack of team effort  but still.. the winner is the first post on page 5000 xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Accidental thanks
> 
> Lack of team effort  but still.. the winner is the first post on page 5000 xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No. The winner is the person who gets the 50,000th post.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> But our target was 5000
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I was gooing for 50,000 replies 



KidCarter93 said:


> We only lost the target because you weren't around

Click to collapse



If It weren't for me the past three days we wouldn't of got this far


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh that'd make more sense  so 1 before the post on 5000 xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I was gooing for 50,000 replies
> 
> 
> 
> If It weren't for me the past three days we wouldn't of got this far

Click to collapse



Yeah, but when the target was active I kept trying to kickstart the spam posting but none of you would join in. 
So you're partly responsible aswell


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh that'd make more sense  so 1 before the post on 5000 xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 02:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Accidental thanks
> 
> Lack of team effort  but still.. the winner is the first post on page 5000 xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Also this is a noob mistake here 

I have never ever accidentally hit that 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 02:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah, but when the target was active I kept trying to kickstart the spam posting but none of you would join in.
> So you're partly responsible aswell

Click to collapse



What day of the week did u kick start it?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dunno. It was too long ago. I tried it plenty of times though and it would be active for about 15 mins then die off


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I dunno. It was too long ago. I tried it plenty of times though and it would be active for about 15 mins then die off

Click to collapse



It happens 

I think I attempted to spam but no one was around when I was 

As the number 3 spammer of this thread, almost number 2  I deserve a spam metal


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 19, 2012)

Damn. This is a spamfest spectacular today. You guys are setting a poor example for the noobies.

In other news I've acquired a copy of Prototype 1 and 2 and am feeling adventurous once more.

I figure if I completely lower my expectations, I should be satisfied. Of course, that's what she said. D)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> It happens
> 
> I think I attempted to spam but no one was around when I was
> 
> As the number 3 spammer of this thread, almost number 2  I deserve a spam metal

Click to collapse



A medal aswell 

I've not done bad in my time here though


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

later ya'll. Gotta fly

be good and keep the nuubs away


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Damn. This is a spamfest spectacular today. You guys are setting a poor example for the noobies.
> 
> In other news I've acquired a copy of Prototype 1 and 2 and am feeling adventurous once more.
> 
> I figure if I completely lower my expectations, I should be satisfied. Of course, that's what she said. D)

Click to collapse



Hey jase, I haven't noticed any new news articles from you?  

Also yes this is spam week!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Damn. This is a spamfest spectacular today. You guys are setting a poor example for the noobies.
> 
> In other news I've acquired a copy of Prototype 1 and 2 and am feeling adventurous once more.
> 
> I figure if I completely lower my expectations, I should be satisfied. Of course, that's what she said. D)

Click to collapse



The noobs shouldn't be sneaking around in here to see this, so it's all good :thumbup:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> later ya'll. Gotta fly
> 
> be good and keep the nuubs away

Click to collapse




seeya man 






KidCarter93 said:


> A medal aswell
> 
> I've not done bad in my time here though

Click to collapse



Smaller target in smaller time next target? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> later ya'll. Gotta fly
> 
> be good and keep the nuubs away

Click to collapse



Later probation noob


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey skinny
> 
> Happy Friday
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is nothing happy about it.
It's Friday
Which means:
Drunk customers
Disappearing drivers
Gooses (it means the customer isn't there when the driver gets there)
Busy phones
Dumb dipspatchers (intentional misspelling)
All around aggravation.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> There is nothing happy about it.
> It's Friday
> Which means:
> Drunk customers
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that 

That is why you seem in a bad mood


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

Watching taken 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 19, 2012)

Now I'm outta here

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Watching taken
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Great Movie!!

I want to see the new one


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Smaller target in smaller time next target?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah that would probably be better lol.
The next major target is 100k though


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Great Movie!!
> 
> I want to see the new one

Click to collapse



2nd one is also good 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey jase, I haven't noticed any new news articles from you?
> 
> Also yes this is spam week!!

Click to collapse



Laptop was in for repair.

Looking for new job.

Busy with family bs.

Have some good ones coming though.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sorry to hear that
> 
> That is why you seem in a bad mood

Click to collapse



Now you know....

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

Did I win? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 PM ----------

Noooooo! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Glad to see we've made it back


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Woot woot!! 

I would like to thank:
Myself
KC
BD
Max even though he shows up for the end  
All other Members 
My drinking buddies: Bobo,Bd,Quasi,Skinny
Probationary members


Stupid noobies

---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Did I win?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



we arent at 50,00 posts yet


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Max, Y U NO REALIZE WE'RE NOT AT 50K?!?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Laptop was in for repair.
> 
> Looking for new job.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds good bro :highfive:

---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Max, Y U NO REALIZE WE'RE NOT AT 50K?!?

Click to collapse



Well u got page 5000

Now who will get the final post!!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

Shh.. I realised after 
And well done for the page win xD
Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

4 posts to go!!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sounds good bro :highfive:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't even notice cause I'm viewing 20 per page lol


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

Are we there yet?

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 PM ----------

Yay!

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Must get last post!!!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

50,000th post.
50K
FIFTY THOUSANDTH POST
Lol!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

The suspense 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2012)

Look what I haz >>>>>
Posts 50000 & 50001


Dammit: tapatalk trolled me. 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Bazinga.
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



YOU SOB!!!

I was at 49999


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> YOU SOB!!!
> 
> I was at 49999

Click to collapse



Thanks for playing


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

Dammit... if my phone didn't lag... I'd have won! xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

dang im bored...  gotta reflash the phone...  really dont want to...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Thanks for playing

Click to collapse



Dude we have the same post time you were slightly slower, so you won 

edit pic fail


----------



## trell959 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Dude we have the same post time you were slightly slower, so you won
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hate your Chrome theme 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> 50,000th post.
> 50K
> FIFTY THOUSANDTH POST
> Lol!

Click to collapse



I like that


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I like that

Click to collapse



Dude you a tad slower so you won 
Post time is the same


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Dude you a tad slower so you won
> Post time is the same

Click to collapse



Yeah so we're about 6 other posts. They all had the same post time.
I refreshed, seen it said 49999 so I clicked submit


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> 50,000th post.
> 50K
> FIFTY THOUSANDTH POST
> Lol!

Click to collapse



'Gratz









off to the OP...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Kc you want to solve some puzzles now? 

---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah so we're about 6 other posts. They all had the same post time.
> I refreshed, seen it said 49999 so I clicked submit

Click to collapse



You are wrong there were 3 posts total at that time


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Kc you want to solve some puzzles now?

Click to collapse



Maybe...
Only if they're not too difficult


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Maybe...
> Only if they're not too difficult

Click to collapse



Ok will post a screenshot soon 

---------- Post added at 03:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Maybe...
> Only if they're not too difficult

Click to collapse



Here ya go:





Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

Afternoon, mafia. It's quitting time. Holy crap, I'm ready for beers and Jameson and not working! 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Afternoon, mafia. It's quitting time. Holy crap, I'm ready for beers and Jameson and not working!
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



1 and half hours then I will have beer


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 1 and half hours then I will have beer

Click to collapse



Catch up when you can... :thumbup:

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Chihuahua for 9 up from dog

---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------

7+4 could be grizzly bear


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Chihuahua for 9 up from dog
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------
> 
> 7+4 could be grizzly bear

Click to collapse



Nope

Hint says its a comic strip


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

Marmaduke 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Chihuahua for 9 up from dog
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------
> 
> 7+4 could be grizzly bear

Click to collapse



No on grizzly

It is a movie where an inuit boy  undergoes a change?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

5+4 = great Dane? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Marmaduke
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Got it thanks!!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 03:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> 5+4 = great Dane?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Alright mafia!! Keep it up!!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

7+4 brother bear?


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

What app is that? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

Cymric cat? (6)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What app is that?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



iAssociate2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What app is that?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



I associate 2, if u want it let me know, the one on the market is no good  I have a "special" one

Thanks kid!!!

That was it!!

Here is an update:







Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

See my post.. is it right? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Cymric cat? (6)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nope

Hint is: Nepeta cataria


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I associate 2, if u want it let me know, the one on the market is no good  I have a "special" one
> 
> Thanks kid!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do want!


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

6 up from brother "cousin"? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Do want!

Click to collapse



Check pm soon.

Let me find apk 

---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> 6 up from brother "cousin"?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



No but it gave me the C as the first letter in the 5 one


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

I'll take the "special" version also, thank ye kindly... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Nope
> 
> Hint is: Nepeta cataria

Click to collapse



OK cheers

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

7 up from brother - sibling?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> 7 up from brother - sibling?

Click to collapse



Nice

I was spelling it wrong LOL

the one next to that one was sister

the 5 up I just got child

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------

Update







Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 19, 2012)

6 over from cat "feline"? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

And above brother (5) It's not male is it?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

KC and Apex Check PM 

Let me anyone else


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> KC and Apex Check PM
> 
> Let me anyone else

Click to collapse



Just realised I missed the last screenshot ... Ignore my previous post


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> 6 over from cat "feline"?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



No 

---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Just realised I missed the last screenshot ... Ignore my previous post

Click to collapse



I did


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

dont ya just hate when someone calls at the exact time you're setting your phone back up?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> dont ya just hate when someone calls at the exact time you're setting your phone back up?

Click to collapse



YES!!! Hasn't happened in awhile but yes I DO!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> YES!!! Hasn't happened in awhile but yes I DO!!

Click to collapse



What level is it you're doing?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What level is it you're doing?

Click to collapse



The spoon 

---------- Post added at 03:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:57 PM ----------

Also guys read the instructions and it will tell you an easier way to solve them. Believe me!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)

Below Cat (6) Catnip ?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Below Cat (6) Catnip ?

Click to collapse



I figured that out already and got a few others too

Let me update the screenshot 

---------- Post added at 04:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 PM ----------







Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I figured that out already and got a few others too
> 
> Let me update the screenshot
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dammit  okay xD
Clue for 10? xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dammit  okay xD
> Clue for 10? xD

Click to collapse



Something you might call someone you like


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 20, 2012)

I'd like that apk if you don't mind beer 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

I have no clue how to solve that...  I'd participate...  but I just don't understand it...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I'd like that apk if you don't mind beer
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Done



Quasimodem said:


> I have no clue how to solve that...  I'd participate...  but I just don't understand it...

Click to collapse



Its easy you just think of words that are associated with the words attached.


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Something you might call someone you like

Click to collapse



Sweetheart 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

mind if iget it too?  to learn it...  thx...  liquor...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sweetheart
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



That was it !!

Thanks!!

Let me get my phone to thank you 

---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> mind if iget it too?  to learn it...  thx...  liquor...

Click to collapse



Done


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

Dex, if you're still online, the title should say 50k posts


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

5 from there: "sugar"? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> 5 from there: "sugar"?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



No it was heart 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No it was heart
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



/redundant 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> /redundant
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Thats how it is sometimes, but then the words attached to that will be in relation to heart and what not.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2012)

It's difficult  fancy screen shotting the blanks at the bottom right? xD

---------- Post added at 12:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------

below nap, Pillow?


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> It's difficult  fancy screen shotting the blanks at the bottom right? xD
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------
> 
> below nap, Pillow?

Click to collapse



Oh you British and your ways of butchering the English language 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> It's difficult  fancy screen shotting the blanks at the bottom right? xD
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------
> 
> below nap, Pillow?

Click to collapse



no but its also related to pet.

---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> no but its also related to pet.

Click to collapse



starts with an s


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

Update screenie?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> no but its also related to pet.

Click to collapse



Pet's have pillows 


boborone said:


> Oh you British and your ways of butchering the English language
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



haha xD What did I do?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh you British and your ways of butchering the English language
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Hey bob I got 4 people hooked on my game LOL

I sent them it, if you want it let me know


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

How is the .apk you sent different from the Market one, just curious?


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Dex, if you're still online, the title should say 50k posts

Click to collapse



Indeed. I should't be doing such stuff after 2 am.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Here is 3 different areas:

















Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> How is the .apk you sent different from the Market one, just curious?

Click to collapse



Levels are unlocked 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2012)

thanks !


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

5 down from ice: "water"

---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------

10 over from spoon: "silverware"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> 5 down from ice: "water"

Click to collapse



Haha 

Then it was rain 
rain dance
then Dance


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

3 up from cold: hot
4 up from ice: cube


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> 5 down from ice: "water"
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------
> 
> 10 over from spoon: "silverware"

Click to collapse



nope, silverware is already there 

---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> 3 up from cold: hot
> 4 up from ice: cube

Click to collapse



nope ice was already there 

Bummer not cube either 

Good guesses tho


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2012)

Above cold, if not hot like dex said.. fog?

& Instead of water.. Windy?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Apex it was tablespoon


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

4 across from plant : leaf/tree


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

An update to mid pic:







Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

This game needs to be either online multiplayer or multiplayer over data, or something...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 3 up from cold: hot
> 4 up from ice: cube

Click to collapse



my bad dex your hot guess was right but cube wasn't


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> This game needs to be either online multiplayer or multiplayer over data, or something...

Click to collapse



This.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> 4 across from plant : leaf/tree

Click to collapse



Nope

The hint says: like thyme or basil


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2012)

Above table, Legs?

+1 for online xD


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> my bad dex your hot guess was right but cube wasn't

Click to collapse



5 left on table: chair


edit: it would rock on multiplayer!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> This game needs to be either online multiplayer or multiplayer over data, or something...

Click to collapse



Ya but then it would be too easy 

You guys are helping me a lot 

Feel cheated LOL


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Nope
> 
> The hint says: like thyme or basil

Click to collapse



Herb


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Nope
> 
> The hint says: like thyme or basil

Click to collapse



weed


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Above table, Legs?
> 
> +1 for online xD

Click to collapse





dexter93 said:


> 5 left on table: chair
> 
> 
> edit: it would rock on multiplayer!

Click to collapse




Dex Awesome!!

Max sorry no


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Nope
> 
> The hint says: like thyme or basil

Click to collapse



Mint ?


&& damn haha xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> weed

Click to collapse



LOL I tried 

---------- Post added at 04:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Mint ?
> 
> 
> && damn haha xD

Click to collapse



Good guess but still no


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2012)

Above table, desk?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Look what I got:






Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Above table, desk?

Click to collapse



Nice max!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Herb

Click to collapse



^^

---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------

Across from hot - heat?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Look what I got:
> 
> h
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> ^^
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------
> 
> Across from hot - heat?

Click to collapse



Must of lost that post 
Great KC!!! 

---------- Post added at 04:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------

Here is what we got






Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 04:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Cheers,
> 
> Below chair, Seat?

Click to collapse



Nice max!! 

---------- Post added at 04:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> ^^
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------
> 
> Across from hot - heat?

Click to collapse



Nope


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

4 over from heat: "boil"? or "warm"?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Here is another one scrolled down a bit:






Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

Across from hot - burn? Pain?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2012)

Christmas fits above season.. But unlikely


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Right of hot, connected to ice is melt?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> 4 over from heat: "boil"? or "warm"?

Click to collapse



Still nothing  

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Right of hot, connected to ice is melt?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Still no 

Jesus!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2012)

Below sugar, Salt?


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 20, 2012)

9 above season --- seasoning

below cuddle --- snuggle


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2012)

and to the left of that (9) Sweetener ? (LEft of sugar)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 20, 2012)

I've barely finished dinner.... .

And it's begun.....
Friday night cab stupidity!












Dammit. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Below sugar, Salt?

Click to collapse



there ya go!!!!!!! 

---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------




Nick Fury said:


> 9 above season --- seasoning
> 
> below cuddle --- snuggle

Click to collapse



The noob got one  

Good job man and thanks!! 

Seasoning was right


MacaronyMax said:


> and to the left of that (9) Sweetener ? (LEft of sugar)

Click to collapse



No sorry max


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

9 above season: semester

I want that app Dave. what's it called?

edit: naahhh. seasoning it is


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 9 above season: semester
> 
> I want that app Dave. what's it called?

Click to collapse



iAssociate2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 9 above season: semester
> 
> I want that app Dave. what's it called?
> 
> edit: naahhh. seasoning it is

Click to collapse



Check PM


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 20, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 9 above season: semester
> 
> I want that app Dave. what's it called?
> 
> edit: naahhh. seasoning it is

Click to collapse



Dave annoys the mafia thread? 
(Not found in the play store)
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Dave annoys the mafia thread?
> (Not found in the play store)
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Hey they seem to be addicted to it before having it


----------



## trell959 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Check PM

Click to collapse



Me wants it too!!!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Me wants it too!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Done!!


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

I am losing attention. Let's talk about beers, or fine Irish whiskey, or why women have more of a butt that men do, or what you're going to do when the zombie apocalypse srtikes...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I am losing attention. Let's talk about beers, or fine Irish whiskey, or why women have more of a butt that men do, or what you're going to do when the zombie apocalypse srtikes...

Click to collapse



LOL don't worry i am going home right now, so game is ending


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm tired, Night guys(& BD)  & Good luck with the game xD


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey they seem to be addicted to it before having it

Click to collapse



We're clearly bored, and need something of substance to blather about... :silly:


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey they seem to be addicted to it before having it

Click to collapse



it's awesome!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> We're clearly bored, and need something of substance to blather about... :silly:

Click to collapse



LOL

Well beer talk will come in an hour from me


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

Confused James is confused :what:


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LOL
> 
> Well beer talk will come in an hour from me

Click to collapse



You've got at least 7 to catch up then, maybe more by that time... :cyclops:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Alright guys beer talk and updated screenshots a little later. Driving home... 

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> You've got at least 7 to catch up then, maybe more by that time... :cyclops:

Click to collapse



With my beer I will be caught up at 4


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Alright guys beer talk and updated screenshots a little later. Driving home...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for going


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

Tonight's flavor:







*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

30 more posts needed


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> 30 more posts needed

Click to collapse



Post whore...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Tonight's flavor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



excellent choice!


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> excellent choice!

Click to collapse



Don't know why it went all sideways on me from my phone, perhaps an indication that if I drink this entire 12 pack after having three of the same at work, I too will be sideways...


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm out for the night. see you guys


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Don't know why it went all sideways on me from my phone, perhaps an indication that if I drink this entire 12 pack after having three of the same at work, I too will be sideways...

Click to collapse



It's a AOSP issue with S3 ROMs...


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I'm out for the night. see you guys

Click to collapse



Laterz, dex...



Quasimodem said:


> It's a AOSP issue with S3 ROMs...

Click to collapse



Fantabulous. This is the first time I'm seeing this...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

peace out Dex

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Laterz, dex...
> 
> 
> 
> Fantabulous. This is the first time I'm seeing this...

Click to collapse



I think it only happens when you take a pic in portrait mode...  and attach it into something...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Post whore...

Click to collapse



I'm allowed to be 


dexter93 said:


> I'm out for the night. see you guys

Click to collapse



Night Dex


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I think it only happens when you take a pic in landscape mode...  and attach it into something...

Click to collapse



That's the weird thing, it was in portrait mode. And, when I went to send it through to Tapatalk, it laid it over...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> That's the weird thing, it was in portrait mode. And, when I went to send it through to Tapatalk, it laid it over...

Click to collapse



Yup...  does it all the time...  no matter what u put it in...  a text, etc...  if u take it in landscape it inserts properly...  i fixed my prev post...  its a portrait mode issue....


----------



## trell959 (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm back from reckless driving school

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm back from reckless driving school
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



learn anything useful?


----------



## trell959 (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> learn anything useful?

Click to collapse



Nope. All they did was show pictures or reckless driving accidents, (they were VERY graphic) and has this seminar of moms who lost their son/daughter in accidents.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Yup...  does it all the time...  no matter what u put it in...  a text, etc...  if u take it in landscape it inserts properly...  i fixed my prev post...  its a portrait mode issue....

Click to collapse



Its a tw issue

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Its a tw issue
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Does Apex run TW?...  I have AOSP with the same issue....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Does Apex run TW?...  I have AOSP with the same issue....

Click to collapse



Hmm I don't have that issue on my gnex 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 20, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hmm I don't have that issue on my gnex
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



You have true AOSP...  we have hacked AOSP...


----------



## trell959 (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> You have true AOSP...  we have hacked AOSP...

Click to collapse



We don't have AOSP at all. We have ROMs based on AOSP, with a bunch of other things added to make it work.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Beer numero uno:





Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Beer numero uno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cerveza numero uno


Ftfy

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Been working on this:





Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> We don't have AOSP at all. We have ROMs based on AOSP, with a bunch of other things added to make it work.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He has a GNex...  that's pure AOSP...


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 20, 2012)

Eeey! Wtf *****es! I'm drunk as a skunk.. i'll post a pic soon. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> He has a GNex...  that's pure AOSP...

Click to collapse



I said WE as in you and me 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I said WE as in you and me
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Correct...  A Gnex won't have that issue...  Chameleon has a GNex....  sorry if I misunderstood...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Been working on this:
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Down from soup - cappuccino
Up from tea - earl grey


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Eeey! Wtf *****es! I'm drunk as a skunk.. i'll post a pic soon.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey lm. Blow it up!

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

Unfortunately no drinking for me....   :crying:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Down from soup - cappuccino
> Up from tea - earl grey

Click to collapse



Got earl grey 

However the clue on the other one is a type of Instant soup 
Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Got earl grey
> 
> However the clue on the other one is a type of Instant soup
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Cuppasoup?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Update






Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------

Edit another update





Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Cuppasoup?

Click to collapse



Nice!!





Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

You know I'm gonna be flicking through these pics when I need the answers on mine xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You know I'm gonna be flicking through these pics when I need the answers on mine xD

Click to collapse



Lol 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



What's the clue next to iced tea?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> What's the clue next to iced tea?

Click to collapse



A brand 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Does Apex run TW?...  I have AOSP with the same issue....

Click to collapse



CM10 on my SGSIII


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> A brand
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Snapple iced tea?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Snapple iced tea?

Click to collapse



No and no s at the beginning, nice guess though 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No and no s at the beginning, nice guess though
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Arizona?


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Arizona?

Click to collapse



I've got some ocean front property in Arizona.......... 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## trell959 (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Correct...  A Gnex won't have that issue...  Chameleon has a GNex....  sorry if I misunderstood...

Click to collapse



Sorry, I realized I sounded like a complete ass.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

Ubuntu users: I need a way to get spell check universally (i.e.: in fill in windows, web pages, [post replies in xda], etc), can't seem to get it working. Any suggestions? The backspace button is getting quite the workout...


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 20, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Arizona?

Click to collapse



Nice!! 






Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> I've got some ocean front property in Arizona..........
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



"Learn to swim, see ya down in 'Arizona Bay'"... 

(band?)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

67% done!!





Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Nice!!
> 
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Order of the phoenix


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 20, 2012)

Ooh.i'll get beat up for that one, that's for sure...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Looks like David's dream living room. Nothing but green bottles everywhere. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Which one are you?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Which one are you?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



He's the one trying to figure out how a jacket works. So drunk is he... :silly:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Order of the phoenix

Click to collapse



You on a roll!!





Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

LM

Is the guy in khaki supposed to look like he has a cup on? Something weird going on in his man region. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You on a roll!!
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Harry potter knowledge FTW xD
Any connected to phoenix could be fire?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

Its hard to follow this thread with all the game stuff...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Its hard to follow this thread with all the game stuff...

Click to collapse










Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Its hard to follow this thread with all the game stuff...

Click to collapse



It's hard to follow this thread at the best of times :what:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Its hard to follow this thread with all the game stuff...

Click to collapse



I am still following it 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Harry potter knowledge FTW xD
> Any connected to phoenix could be fire?

Click to collapse



Finally got that damn one!!! Nice!!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

nice response lol


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 20, 2012)

This game is addicting lol

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> This game is addicting lol
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But you're not even helping


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> This game is addicting lol
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know right 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 06:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> But you're not even helping

Click to collapse



He is playing alone 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> He is playing alone
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Kids these days


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I know right
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



59% done the first level... btw wtf is poutine? Apparently it's Canadian fast food, got it entirely by luck and guessing random letters.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> 59% done the first level... btw wtf is poutine? Apparently it's Canadian fast food, got it entirely by luck and guessing random letters.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Which level?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Which level?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



The first one  called Savor the Flavor. 75% done.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> The first one  called Savor the Flavor. 75% done.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Show me which one you need help, I completed that one awhile ago before the hacked one I might be able to help

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Tuna and BLT
sandwich

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Tuna and BLT
> sandwich
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Eggs scrambled eggs

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Tuna and BLT
> sandwich
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly
> ...

Click to collapse



sauce and potatoes gravy

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Tuna and BLT
> sandwich
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly
> ...

Click to collapse



Fried eggs and eggs fried 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 07:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------

Proto was I right?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

Proto, below meat - meatloaf
Below spaghetti - cheeseburger
Below cheeseburger - cheese


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Which one are you?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



LOL! No you jackass! I'm the one taking the picture you noob!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> LOL! No you jackass! I'm the one taking the picture you noob!

Click to collapse



Okayguy.jpg

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Okayguy.jpg
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Alrighty, David. Are you drinking today? Please say yes.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Alrighy, David. Are you drinking today? Please say yes.

Click to collapse



Yep 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yep
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Nice! I'm drunk as.. well.. not as ****.. but i'm drunk.. what's up boy/man?


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi.jpg

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 20, 2012)

n00b alert ^^^^^

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Nice! I'm drunk as.. well.. not as ****.. but i'm drunk.. what's up boy/man?

Click to collapse



I am no where near your drunkiness but will be later 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 20, 2012)

Yup

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I am no where near your drunkiness but will be later
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

Respectfully wishing all a good night. Apex haz a tiredz. Big day tomorrow of Android, and BBQ, at the Android BBQ. :beer:

Pease resume Friday night drinking in my absence. I'll catch up with y'all tomorrow... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 20, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm about to wathc this






We're gonna play name that actress. I'm sure all you guys have seen her before.


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm so drunk that i'm in the sixties. Nothing new really.. I always go to the sixties when i'm drunk..LET IT BE, LET IT BEEE!


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey shadow noob

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=

NelsonHaHa.jpg

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## werked (Oct 20, 2012)

Holy crap, fast thread.... 
What's up guys n gals??!!


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey shadow noob
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey buddy.. 

"http://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy43/achromaggie/Gifs/tumblr_lddew7rJMf1qzllsr.gif" 



IMG fail(?)


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Hey buddy..
> 
> "http://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy43/achromaggie/Gifs/tumblr_lddew7rJMf1qzllsr.gif"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah it failed

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Holy crap, fast thread....
> What's up guys n gals??!!

Click to collapse



Ya you missed the mass spam fest 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya you missed the mass spam fest
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Haha! It weren't too shabby


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm about to wathc this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nobody can name the actress in this?

She did a dance for me back in my strip club days of partying. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Haha! It wasn't too shabby

Click to collapse



FTFY

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## werked (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya you missed the mass spam fest
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I see that 
Hate I missed it 
Life got into the way of OT today 
Oh well, good news though. I closed on my new house today!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

werked said:


> I see that
> Hate I missed it
> Life got into the way of OT today
> Oh well, good news though. I closed on my new house today!!

Click to collapse



That's great news And life comes first 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> FTFY
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Whatever. Mine was valid aswell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Whatever. Mine was valid aswell.

Click to collapse



It sounded weird 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> It sounded British
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Ftfy

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> It sounded weird
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



You Americans sound weird, so we're even


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You Americans sound weird, so we're even

Click to collapse



Just the opposite of this is true 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You Americans sound weird, so we're even

Click to collapse



Australians sound weird, but look hot. How is that cause they all came from English blood? What happened to your girls? Cross the channel and hottness. Your side.....ewwwwww.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Just the opposite of this is true
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



p: neve er'ew os ,driew dnuos snaciremA uoY?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> p: neve er'ew os ,driew dnuos snaciremA uoY?

Click to collapse





Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Australians sound weird, but look hot. How is that cause they all came from English blood? What happened to your girls? Cross the channel and hottness. Your side.....ewwwwww.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Because the majority are slags who've been used and abused. I think that's exactly why.
We do have some gorgeous women though. They just don't get noticed because of all the munters


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> p: neve er'ew os ,driew dnuos snaciremA uoY?

Click to collapse



At first I was like wtf then I realized it was backwards and I was like 

NO.jpg

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> At first I was like wtf then I realized it was backwards and I was like
> 
> NO.jpg
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Okguy.jpg


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 20, 2012)

Somehow I deleted /system/app on my Gnex. Don't have a backup either. And ny USB cable won't transfer data

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## werked (Oct 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Australians sound weird, but look hot. How is that cause they all came from English blood? What happened to your girls? Cross the channel and hottness. Your side.....ewwwwww.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



LOL


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Somehow I deleted /system/app on my Gnex. Don't have a backup either. And ny USB cable won't transfer data
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



That was clever


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That was clever

Click to collapse



Yep.

I'm getting another cable tomorrow

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## werked (Oct 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Somehow I deleted /system/app on my Gnex. Don't have a backup either. And ny USB cable won't transfer data
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Maybe you can scare it back onto your Gnex with your airsoft gun :victory:



KidCarter93 said:


> That was clever

Click to collapse




:highfive:he be too smart


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Maybe you can scare it back onto your Gnex with your airsoft gun :victory:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha

I don't /just/ have that pos...

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Because the majority are slags who've been used and abused. I think that's exactly why.
> We do have some gorgeous women though. They just don't get noticed because of all the munters

Click to collapse



Nah they're just ugly. And no shape either. All saggy boob linebacker shoulders no ass pale women.




That's ours. Well that's mine, but that's what we got.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Somehow I deleted /system/app on my Gnex. Don't have a backup either. And ny USB cable won't transfer data
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Download a rom
Boot into recovery
Flash
Save to dropbox
Profit



_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Download a rom
> Boot into recovery
> Flash
> Save to dropbox
> ...

Click to collapse



My USB cable won't transfer data

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> My USB cable won't transfer data
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Download to phone

Download to puter and transfer via drop box
Via any wifi FTP app

Think noob think


_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 20, 2012)

It's 6:14 (AM) and i'm still rocking 60-70's... Please stop me...


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> It's 6:14 (AM) and i'm still rocking 60-70's... Please stop me...

Click to collapse



No that's good music 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## werked (Oct 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> It's 6:14 (AM) and i'm still rocking 60-70's... Please stop me...

Click to collapse



Nothing wrong with that!!  I've had CSNY "Teach your children" playing in my head all day :highfive:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

Sup yall

Not sent from you phone...


----------



## werked (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Sup yall
> 
> Not sent from you phone...

Click to collapse



Sup QM.  Sorry haven't been on gtalk today....been supa dupa busy being supa dupa sexy 
really tho, i've been crazy busy all day.  Hopefully i'll have some downtime  in a few days after this move is over.:highfive:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Sup QM.  Sorry haven't been on gtalk today....been supa dupa busy being supa dupa sexy
> really tho, i've been crazy busy all day.  Hopefully i'll have some downtime  in a few days after this move is over.:highfive:

Click to collapse



Y u no have me on talk? 

Also sup quasi? What's happening tonight? Did u get more beer?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

I nearly snapped on a couple ppl in the s3 forums...  mainly just860 fukc head...  all u do is run a thread...   u developed nothing....


Not sent from your phone...

---------- Post added at 11:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 PM ----------

So I had to nap...
Not sent from your phone...

---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------

No beer...  I'll drink tomorrow then my mawmaw is coming in town for a week...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Download to phone
> 
> Download to puter and transfer via drop box
> Via any wifi FTP app
> ...

Click to collapse



Without /system/app it won't fully boot

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## werked (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Y u no have me on talk?
> 
> Also sup quasi? What's happening tonight? Did u get more beer?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Add me 
[email protected]

Well, I'll catch up with you all tomorrow.  Got to get some sleep.  Night!!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Without /system/app it won't fully boot
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA

Click to collapse



Have u tried staring at it really hard and visualizing the ROM?  That's how I flash...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Add me
> [email protected]
> 
> Well, I'll catch up with you all tomorrow.  Got to get some sleep.  Night!!

Click to collapse



Sent u invite 

Night!!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Have u tried staring at it really hard and visualizing the ROM?  That's how I flash...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Lol.

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## werked (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Have u tried staring at it really hard and visualizing the ROM?  That's how I flash...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



I told him to use his airsoft gun.  If he points that at it long enough I'm sure it will give in.  oh well, kids never listen.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

I could use some vodka...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

Night Crew.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I could use some vodka...

Click to collapse



Eww vodka 

Plus I don't drink vodka anymore, 1 horrible experience made me stop forever 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Eww vodka
> 
> Plus I don't drink vodka anymore, 1 horrible experience made me stop forever
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



That's like my short relationship with rum.  never again.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's like my short relationship with rum.  never again.

Click to collapse



I can drink everything but:
Scotch,whiskey and vodka

I love rum,tequilla,gin,Jaeger 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I can drink everything but:
> Scotch,whiskey and vodka
> 
> I love rum,tequilla,gin,Jaeger
> ...

Click to collapse



I like me a bit of Whiskey, but my favorite hard alc is Southern Comfort...room temp.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I like me a bit of Whiskey, but my favorite hard alc is Southern Comfort...room temp.

Click to collapse



No can't drink that either 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

I can even drink concentrated 70% alcohol mouthwash...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I can even drink concentrated 70% alcohol mouthwash...

Click to collapse



That is not good bro 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> That is not good bro
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Gotta do what I can...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Gotta do what I can...

Click to collapse



Look man I am an alcoholic but u got to have a limit man.  

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Look man I am an alcoholic but u got to have a limit man.
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I do...  how much the bottle contains...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I do...  how much the bottle contains...

Click to collapse



Mouthwash shouldn't be consumed tho 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Mouthwash shouldn't be consumed tho
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



It's only been a few times....  and I know...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It's only been a few times....  and I know...

Click to collapse



Alright bro, I wasn't trying to judge, just concerned for your health 
Cheers! :beer::beer::beer:
Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Alright bro, I wasn't trying to judge, just concerned for your health
> Cheers! :beer::beer::beer:
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Phuck it...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 20, 2012)

Woo hoo! Get drunk day!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Woo hoo! Get drunk day!

Click to collapse



I only get drunk on days that end in Y.:screwy:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I only get drunk on days that end in Y.:screwy:
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse





Whatudidthereisee

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I only get drunk on days that end in Y.:screwy:
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Ahh but I have a legit excuse to get drunk today. Also I have the day off work!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Ahh but I have a legit excuse to get drunk today. Also I have the day off work!

Click to collapse



My excuses aren't legit?  Damn...gonna have to continue getting drunk while I mull that over.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

You mafia are awesome and love you guys (no homo or err maybe )!! And I am not even that drunk! 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You mafia are awesome and love you guys (no homo or err maybe )!! And I am not even that drunk!
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse









Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Bumped!!

 Me,you, bobo and people need to get together and get drunk!! 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My excuses aren't legit?  Damn...gonna have to continue getting drunk while I mull that over.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Ahh but I have 28 reasons to get drunk today.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Ahh but I have 28 reasons to get drunk today.

Click to collapse



Happy birthday?? 


Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Ahh but I have 28 reasons to get drunk today.

Click to collapse



I have 0 reasons but I'm gonna do it anyway


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I have 0 reasons but I'm gonna do it anyway

Click to collapse



Carter bro u still on!! Alright!!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Happy birthday??
> 
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



You guessed it! :cheers:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I have 0 reasons but I'm gonna do it anyway

Click to collapse



I have 18 reasons.  I leave no soldiers behind.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> You guessed it! :cheers:

Click to collapse



Nice man I will be 25 on Tuesday 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Carter bro u still on!! Alright!!
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I'm always online man 
Just been doing some snooping around


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm always online man
> Just been doing some snooping around

Click to collapse



Nice! 

Who u snooping on ?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Nice!
> 
> Who u snooping on ?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Everyone... Muhuhahaha!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Everyone... Muhuhahaha!

Click to collapse



That's why you keep your online status invisible.  I'm on to you.:screwy:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's why you keep your online status invisible.  I'm on to you.:screwy:
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Yep. It kinda helps xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's why you keep your online status invisible.  I'm on to you.:screwy:
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Yes he is a lurk 



Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

Drunk enough to make fries



_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

Nov 18th...  It's get down hardcore day...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

PC is running nice and cool tonight.  Nice having a window right behind it.







Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

**** Idaho. I cook good potatoes 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> **** Idaho. I cook good potatoes
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Potatoes from Idaho.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Drunk enough to make fries
> 
> View attachment 1416078
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yummy 

---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------

I love sierra nevada torpedo, always does me good


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

Sorry about the gimormous pic...i was on the app, forgot to resize.


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> PC is running nice and cool tonight.  Nice having a window right behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where's the PC vid?!?!?!?!?!

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

---------- Post added at 12:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Potatoes from Idaho.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



**** Idaho potatoes. And I don't owe any ho nothing. State is bunk. We need to drop em.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sorry about the gimormous pic...i was on the app, forgot to resize.

Click to collapse



No worries, it was difficult to find the reply button on the pc 

hey skinny how are you daughters meatball and ?

Man they are the cutest things ever, makes me want to have a daughter soon.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No worries, it was difficult to find the reply button on the pc
> 
> hey skinny how are you daughters meatball and ?
> 
> Man they are the cutest things ever, makes me want to have a daughter soon.

Click to collapse



"Meatball AND"????  Spaghetti, of course!!  haha...they're awesome.  Meatball (Sophia) is 2, and Spaghetti (Eden) is 7.  Daughters are the most insanely awesome kind of kids to have.  They're so emotional, and complex.  I'm a good girl dad, i think.  Boys piss me off.

---------- Post added at 10:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------




boborone said:


> Where's the PC vid?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"
> ...

Click to collapse



Soon!  I'm working on better stabilization.  Macro (ultra close up shots) are so hard to pull off.  Any slight movement of the camera get's amplified a ton.  Shakey movie makes a no-good movie.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> "Meatball AND"????  Spaghetti, of course!!  haha...they're awesome.  Meatball (Sophia) is 2, and Spaghetti (Eden) is 7.  Daughters are the most insanely awesome kind of kids to have.  They're so emotional, and complex.  I'm a good girl dad, i think.  Boys piss me off.

Click to collapse




Oh i was going to say spaghetti but I was unsure.

Ya boys would be annoying but you could really bond with them in sports and everything. Daughters I feel would be good to bond with for awhile but when the get in their teens, but i guess boys too will get harder to control and understand 

Anyway I am no way ready for any kids currently, I think I do want kids, just want to be financially stable and more responsibile


----------



## a.cid (Oct 20, 2012)

****, I can't believe I actually read through 600+ posts...
Took me quite some time...

Ssup chris, bobo and beerchameleon!
What's your name btw?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

Dang I feel left out of this...  must...  have...  alcohol...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

a.cid said:


> ****, I can't believe I actually read through 600+ posts...
> Took me quite some time...
> 
> Ssup chris, bobo and beerchameleon!
> ...

Click to collapse



You actually read through the spam fest 

That is insane, but also commitment!!

I will put in a good word for you recruitment 

---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Dang I feel left out of this...  must...  have...  alcohol...

Click to collapse



sorry bro 

Got any weed or anything? 

Not sure if xanax will get you feeling good


----------



## a.cid (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You actually read through the spam fest
> 
> That is insane, but also commitment!!
> 
> I will put in a good word for you recruitment

Click to collapse



I like reading 
Though that was quite a spam fest...what with all the iAssociate and countdown to 50k...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

a.cid said:


> What's your name btw?
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



You asking me or bobo?

My name is david, I would tell bobos name but I will leave that to him


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You actually read through the spam fest
> 
> That is insane, but also commitment!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



cant smoke...  and im immune to xanax unless i drink with it...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I like reading
> Though that was quite a spam fest...what with all the iAssociate and countdown to 50k...
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Iassociate is a fun thinking game.

Do u want the apk? 

Also the countdown was added as a goal, as we were spamming highly, whenever we spam like that we try to make a goal and 50k posts we made the goal and accomplished it


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

Name is Dustin acid. Forgot yours. Sorry man. Starts with A.....

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Oh i was going to say spaghetti but I was unsure.
> 
> Ya boys would be annoying but you could really bond with them in sports and everything. Daughters I feel would be good to bond with for awhile but when the get in their teens, but i guess boys too will get harder to control and understand
> 
> Anyway I am no way ready for any kids currently, I think I do want kids, just want to be financially stable and more responsibile

Click to collapse



I have two young nephews, and within ten minutes, I'm ready for the to go home.  Nope.  Not for me.

Girls....well, yeah, I see your point.  The teen years.

But here's the secret benefit of having girls...the father of a daughter will be the first man she loves, trusts, and confides in.  And it's my job as a father to make sure my girls get to be girls, but also know how to change a tire, and use an electric drill.  We live in a world where a girl isn't limited by skillset.  If my daughter wants to be a doctor, yay!  If she want to build houses, yay!  If she wants to be an MMA fighter, yay!  I'll save so much money on firearms.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I have two young nephews, and within ten minutes, I'm ready for the to go home.  Nope.  Not for me.
> 
> Girls....well, yeah, I see your point.  The teen years.
> 
> But here's the secret benefit of having girls...the father of a daughter will be the first man she loves, trusts, and confides in.  And it's my job as a father to make sure my girls get to be girls, but also know how to change a tire, and use an electric drill.  We live in a world where a girl isn't limited by skillset.  If my daughter wants to be a doctor, yay!  If she want to build houses, yay!  If she wants to be an MMA fighter, yay!  I'll save so much money on firearms.

Click to collapse



LOL at the last sentence!!

Honestly I think I agree with you, I think a daughter would be nicer to have, but I really wish I could have a boy and a girl and thats it. A flavor of both  LOL 

No more kids after that


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LOL at the last sentence!!
> 
> Honestly I think I agree with you, I think a daughter would be nicer to have, but I really wish I could have a boy and a girl and thats it. A flavor of both  LOL
> 
> No more kids after that

Click to collapse



Every guy wants a "mini-me".  I did too, but there's no way in hell i'm gambling on a third kid.  I'm 100% certain I don't want a boy.  Seriously, they piss me off.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Every guy wants a "mini-me".  I did too, but there's no way in hell i'm gambling on a third kid.  I'm 100% certain I don't want a boy.  Seriously, they piss me off.

Click to collapse



Well if I have 2 kids and neither of them is a girl or boy, I am not going to have another one.

2 kids is more then enough for me


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

I've decided it might be best to not carry on my family name...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I've decided it might be best to not carry on my family name...

Click to collapse



oh why?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> oh why?

Click to collapse



3 kids with 3 college degrees, doing nothing with their lives...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> 3 kids with 3 college degrees, doing nothing with their lives...

Click to collapse



hmm, I wouldn't say you are doing nothing. You are a computer pro or network pro. I just feel you have made some mistakes with so many DUI's  Sorry if offend I don't mean to


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well if I have 2 kids and neither of them is a girl or boy, I am not going to have another one.
> 
> 2 kids is more then enough for me

Click to collapse



If you have 2 kids, and neither one of them is a girl or a boy, you should have yourself checked out.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> hmm, I wouldn't say you are doing nothing. You are a computer pro or network pro. I just feel you have made some mistakes with so many DUI's  Sorry if offend I don't mean to

Click to collapse



Its cool man...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> If you have 2 kids, and neither one of them is a girl or a boy, you should have yourself checked out.

Click to collapse



LOL

I must of worded that wrong.

If I have 2 boys. I will not have more kids

If I have 2 girls I will not have more kids


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I've decided it might be best to not carry on my family name...

Click to collapse



I feel the same way.  My dad's dad booked out when my dad was 4 years old.  I haven't seen or talked to my dad in over 10 years, but he lives just a few miles away....

No reason for me to carry that on.

---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------

Even though i like my last name, and my daughters names go good with it....still not worth it.

---------- Post added at 11:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> LOL
> 
> I must of worded that wrong.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's more like it.

Genderless kids just don't seem to get much love.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I feel the same way.  My dad's dad booked out when my dad was 4 years old.  I haven't seen or talked to my dad in over 10 years, but he lives just a few miles away....
> 
> No reason for me to carry that on.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL

Splice


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LOL
> 
> Splice

Click to collapse



Done and Done.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Done and Done.

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

My dad makes nearly 300k...  he was my standard...  not anymore...  can't even get a job at best buy...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh its time for another beer


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

What french fries turn into when you drink tequila




Potato, jelepeno, beef smoked sausage fajitas.

Tequila, crazy stuff man.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> My dad makes nearly 300k...  he was my standard...  not anymore...  can't even get a job at best buy...

Click to collapse



Man don't feel down, the economy is sh*t.

My dad makes tons of money and I work for him currently as I am still in school and can't find my own job.

Every employer wants experience and even if you have it they want someone they dont have to train more then 1 day


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> 3 kids with 3 college degrees, doing nothing with their lives...

Click to collapse



Both of my brothers have degrees.

Their problem is gaming.  They're gamers.  They've missed so many oppertunities in life because they would have rather play the latest Madden than persue their goals.


I havent gotten into it much here, but every now and then, I mention my utter disdain for video games and gaming culture.  It's deep-seeded in my family, so don't take offense if I get weird about gamer-talk.

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------




boborone said:


> What french fries turn into when you drink tequila
> 
> View attachment 1416157
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're STILL eating??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> What french fries turn into when you drink tequila
> 
> View attachment 1416157
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



french fry burrito?


----------



## a.cid (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You asking me or bobo?
> 
> My name is david, I would tell bobos name but I will leave that to him

Click to collapse




Oh so you are the David everyone keeps talking about in this thread!




boborone said:


> Name is Dustin acid. Forgot yours. Sorry man. Starts with A.....
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Mine's Aamir!
No worries though!






BeerChameleon said:


> Iassociate is a fun thinking game.
> 
> Do u want the apk?
> 
> Also the countdown was added as a goal, as we were spamming highly, whenever we spam like that we try to make a goal and 50k posts we made the goal and accomplished it

Click to collapse



I'd like that, thank you...
Though I'm more of a fps or rpg type person, not too good with puzzles and boards :-\


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

looks scrumptious bobo...  come over and cook something...  bring me some beer too...

i have games and stuff just hardly play em...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Oh so you are the David everyone keeps talking about in this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep thats me 

Check pm for apk :laugh:


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Both of my brothers have degrees.
> 
> Their problem is gaming.  They're gamers.  They've missed so many oppertunities in life because they would have rather play the latest Madden than persue their goals.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just got done cooking

Add so.e lime squeezes and hot sauce

This **** is amazing 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> My dad makes nearly 300k...  he was my standard...  not anymore...  can't even get a job at best buy...

Click to collapse



my dad, at 63 still makes that much, as far as i know....but he had to travel 3 weeks out of the month to sustain that.  Problem was, for the last 30 years, he couldn't keep his crank in his pants, and cheated on my mom the entire time.

he's now married to one of those women.

Funny...that's why I refuse to buy sattellite tv service...his company manufactures the dishes most people have on their rooftops.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> my dad, at 63 still makes that much, as far as i know....but he had to travel 3 weeks out of the month to sustain that.  Problem was, for the last 30 years, he couldn't keep his crank in his pants, and cheated on my mom the entire time.
> 
> he's now married to one of those women.
> 
> Funny...that's why I refuse to buy sattellite tv service...his company manufactures the dishes most people have on their rooftops.

Click to collapse



my parents been married 37 yrs...  they fully support my brother, my moneys running out, and my sister has a job at comcast, but dont make enough...  they help her too...  so far this entire time on house arrest ive been able to not borrow a penny...  but the moneys almost gone...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> my parents been married 37 yrs...  they fully support my brother, my moneys running out, and my sister has a job at comcast, but dont make enough...  they help her too...  so far this entire time on house arrest ive been able to not borrow a penny...  but the moneys almost gone...

Click to collapse



sorry for bugging you to buy uno


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Just got done cooking
> 
> Add so.e lime squeezes and hot sauce
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is where I fail to understand food-lovers.

an hour or more to cook, and about 8 minutes to eat.  seems like a gargantuan waste of time.  i'm not giving you a hard time Bobo, it's just something I think about from time to time.

I guess I just eat to sustain myself.  I get no joy out of food consumption or preparation.  And my pallette is pathetically bland according to most people I know.  But to each their own.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> sorry for bugging you to buy uno

Click to collapse



its 5 bucks dude... LOL


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That is where I fail to understand food-lovers.
> 
> an hour or more to cook, and about 8 minutes to eat.  seems like a gargantuan waste of time.  i'm not giving you a hard time Bobo, it's just something I think about from time to time.
> 
> I guess I just eat to sustain myself.  I get no joy out of food consumption or preparation.  And my pallette is pathetically bland according to most people I know.  But to each their own.

Click to collapse



This is my issue with cooking 

I don't have the patience, however when someone makes it for you, it is the BOMB!!


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> its 5 bucks dude... LOL

Click to collapse



For freaking uno?! 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> its 5 bucks dude... LOL

Click to collapse



Well still, 5 bucks is 5 bucks,

But then again for a game that is not bad, I bought uno when it came out for 10 bucks 

---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------




boborone said:


> For freaking uno?!
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Online xbox uno bobo, it is fun


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> my parents been married 37 yrs...  they fully support my brother, my moneys running out, and my sister has a job at comcast, but dont make enough...  they help her too...  so far this entire time on house arrest ive been able to not borrow a penny...  but the moneys almost gone...

Click to collapse



Im not sure how it goes with you, but I'm the type that refuses financial help even if by refusing, it's to my detriment.  My dad and I never saw eye-to-eye.  He wouldn't loan me money any faster than I would ask for it.


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> For freaking uno?!
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse











BeerChameleon said:


> Well still, 5 bucks is 5 bucks,
> 
> But then again for a game that is not bad, I bought uno when it came out for 10 bucks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Reiterate 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

BTW quasi you want to play some uno tonight, a couple of games. I am going to sleep in like an hour 

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 PM ----------




boborone said:


> Reiterate
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



you have xbox live bobo? 

If so we need to get an uno game going


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> BTW quasi you want to play some uno tonight, a couple of games. I am going to sleep in like an hour
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah. But no way would I pay $5 for uno if I did. I'm glad you and brian got hooked up on Xbox. He needed someone to play with.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nah. But no way would I pay $5 for uno if I did. I'm glad you and brian got hooked up on Xbox. He needed someone to play with.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Dude a deck of uno cards at the store is about 5 bucks


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

MUST HAVE!!!!







---------- Post added at 01:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 AM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> BTW quasi you want to play some uno tonight, a couple of games. I am going to sleep in like an hour
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I gotta **** first... brb...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> MUST HAVE!!!!

Click to collapse



Aww yes Nike's Hover Shoes

I want those too


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nah. But no way would I pay $5 for uno if I did. I'm glad you and brian got hooked up on Xbox. He needed someone to play with.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



female would be better....


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Dude a deck of uno cards at the store is about 5 bucks

Click to collapse



No sht!? Dayum man. I just can't see breaking out the Xbox for a game of uno. I'd pay a couple for it, but 5 seems steep to me.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

BOBO look here: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=uno+cards

Uno cards for 5.80 and up


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> BOBO look here: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=uno+cards
> 
> Uno cards for 5.80 and up

Click to collapse



But that's in person with buds at the table. I'd pay that. But not for an Xbox game. I just see it different. I'd play other stuff online. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> But that's in person with buds at the table. I'd pay that. But not for an Xbox game. I just see it different. I'd play other stuff online.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



hmm, What i am saying though if you have xbox live already for halo or what not, why not spending 5 bucks cheaper then a deck of uno cards and play with random people or friends on the internet, if you don't have a lot of people to play locally.


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

Kinda like no way would I wait I. Line foe madden or cod for $65. I'd pay that for grab tourismo and play it by myself. Diff strokes.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Brian,

Ready for a couple games of uno?

I won't play any weird decks :cyclops:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Brian,
> 
> Ready for a couple games of uno?
> 
> I won't play any weird decks :cyclops:

Click to collapse



yea, im firing it up now...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> yea, im firing it up now...

Click to collapse



alright i will make a game and invite


----------



## a.cid (Oct 20, 2012)

There is a free uno too, on facebook...
Used to play around a year back...
Just saying...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> hmm, What i am saying though if you have xbox live already for halo or what not, why not spending 5 bucks cheaper then a deck of uno cards and play with random people or friends on the internet, if you don't have a lot of people to play locally.

Click to collapse



I see what you mean. Totally valid. I might might not. Depends on my mood. But probably wouldn't. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

So everything I said about gaming wasn't enough to convince the Toxic Twins, Beer, and Quasi...enjoy working at 7-11 when you're 60.:silly::good::good::good::highfive::cyclops:


Also realize that when Beer and Quasi's real first names are combined, you are basically the keyboard player for Bon Jovi.  Just saying.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Brian leave the part chat


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Brian leave the part chat

Click to collapse



done


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So everything I said about gaming wasn't enough to convince the Toxic Twins, Beer, and Quasi...enjoy working at 7-11 when you're 60.:silly::good::good::good::highfive::cyclops:
> 
> 
> Also realize that when Beer and Quasi's real first names are combined, you are basically the keyboard player for Bon Jovi.  Just saying.

Click to collapse



Just you me and aamir if he ever posts again. So what's up skinny? I'm watching dusk till dawn.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Just you me and aamir if he ever posts again. So what's up skinny? I'm watching dusk till dawn.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



who's amir?   

i'm excellent.  Fun movie you got there...

I'm just you-tubing some songs in my headphones.


----------



## a.cid (Oct 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> who's amir?
> 
> i'm excellent.  Fun movie you got there...
> 
> I'm just you-tubing some songs in my headphones.

Click to collapse



That's a double-a there :beer:

I'm sitting here, attending my taxation classes for another half an hour...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> who's amir?
> 
> i'm excellent.  Fun movie you got there...
> 
> I'm just you-tubing some songs in my headphones.

Click to collapse



Aamir is acid. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Aamir is acid.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



I did not know that.


----------



## a.cid (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm so bored I'm typing on my numeric-only calculator:






Say dustin and chris, what was your first drinking experience? 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I'm so bored I'm typing on my numeric-only calculator:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hello boobs.



3 gallon Coors Light beer ball, 1993.


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I'm so bored I'm typing on my numeric-only calculator:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't remember my first. But I remember quite a bit from when I was about 10 - 12.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## a.cid (Oct 20, 2012)

You drank so early???! 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

Weed when I was 9. Started young yeah I guess. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

a.cid said:


> You drank so early???!
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse




Bobo has some good stories.  Go ahead, call him "Story"...


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Bobo has some good stories.  Go ahead, call him "Story"...

Click to collapse



Haha

Can't remember the first time I drank but I do remember the first time I got drunk. I'd been smoking all day with a couple of buds and they get the bright idea to sit outside the beer barn and ask people to buy us beer. Found a homeless dude who would do it if we bought him one. We all got 2 40oz including the bum.

Right off the bat they wanted to chug. And race to the bottom of the first. We all tip the bottles up and start gulping. I can see I'm about 3/4 done and wanted to check on the others. Without stopping I turn to one and he's nursing a burp fest. Stopped long ago. Look to the other, and he's puking up tomorrow's food there's so much coming out of him. I finish up and start laughing uncontrollably at the both of em.

They got their feelings hurt and I found out I was  destined to be a drunk.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## a.cid (Oct 20, 2012)

Go on bobo, I'm all ears (and eyes)...

Unless you wanna sleep this early 

Edit: su**y network


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

All I remember is knocking on my own front door, and my mom opened it, and I so eloquently said "So, I told you there would be no alcohol at that party..."

I remember her laughing at me, and I slept good that night.


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 20, 2012)

50k posts...



POTATO!!!!


----------



## a.cid (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't have my drinl experiences yet, but my friends had couple of weird ones...

One night, I'm peacefully sleeping...and around 3 am one of my buds calls up and starts blabbering about some weird school assignments (which were non-existent)...
He was atleast (thankfully) sober enough to tell me his location...

I had to drag my a$$ in the middle of the night to pick him up, only to find a whole bunch of buddies lying drunk near the pub...
Puke made me want to puke in return :screwy:

Had an obligation on me, to drop all of them home...and the fact that everyone lived on different parts of the city didnt help 
Called up a few more people to help me with the deed...

Even chipped my toe while having one of them as pillion on my scooter...

The nice part, I got plenty of goodwill...plus one of friends loaned off his bike to me for a week  since his mom was pissed off 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

Booty bump

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## a.cid (Oct 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Booty bump
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Speaking of that, I have another thread where I lurk...
I think you may find it interesting 
Check pm in a while...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Speaking of that, I have another thread where I lurk...
> I think you may find it interesting
> Check pm in a while...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



K

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## a.cid (Oct 20, 2012)

Disappointing new toy is disappointing










 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

sorry beer this ***** talkin about eating every pill in her house and driving her car into a tree at 100mph...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 20, 2012)

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 20, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Disappointing new toy is disappointing
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why is that?

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 20, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

Bumpity bump!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Bumpity bump!

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



I used to love those books. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I used to love those books.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Too right 
I remember drawing them all


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 20, 2012)

My other favorite book was Goodnight Moon. Full of awesome. 
Snowflake likes books....she mostly likes chewing on the paper though...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My other favorite book was Goodnight Moon. Full of awesome.
> Snowflake likes books....she mostly likes chewing on the paper though...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'll have to Google that one in a bit 

I've never really been a book reading kinda person. Well, not stories and stuff anyway. I read books like Stig of the Dump, Holes, Harry Potter etc. but if I read anything these days, it's more educational kinds books. The books I've been getting into recently are about Egyptology


----------



## werked (Oct 20, 2012)

Good morning guys, gals and Snowflake.


----------



## saywhatt (Oct 20, 2012)

I wanna join the family o_o

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 20, 2012)

saywhatt said:


> I wanna join the family o_o
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



BD, someone wants a brick 

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Good morning guys, gals and Snowflake.

Click to collapse



Hey werked 


saywhatt said:


> I wanna join the family o_o
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Noob alert


----------



## werked (Oct 20, 2012)

saywhatt said:


> I wanna join the family o_o
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Who are you and what are you doing here?! 

Quick, everyone.... We have an intruder!!


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 20, 2012)

Just thought I'd fly in and say


----------



## saywhatt (Oct 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Who are you and what are you doing here?!
> 
> Quick, everyone.... We have an intruder!!

Click to collapse



Bahaha catch me if you can

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## werked (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## a.cid (Oct 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Why is that?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



I spent quite some amount of my pocket allowance on that...hoping that the thing will live up to the skullcandy brand and hype which is kinda new here...

Pros: *comparatively thicker wires (the rest I saw were thin as a hair)
*nice noise isolation
*light weight (its plastic)

Cons: *everything else
Poor volume, low clarity, unnecessarily heavy bass (worsened by my choice of music)

I regret buying this...worse than the stock samsung ones, and twice as expensive...and no warranty/guarantee :crying:


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

This threads becoming less and less exclusive by the day


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

I've just passed someone else in this thread 

I'm on my way xD


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> This threads becoming less and less exclusive by the day

Click to collapse



Not sure it's that or the senior mafia aren't as tough as they once were. The newer leaner mafia...



NO.... brick it!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Not sure it's that or the senior mafia aren't as tough as they once were. The newer leaner mafia...
> 
> 
> 
> NO.... brick it!

Click to collapse



At least when I joined there weren't people who were trying to join. The noobs would simply lurk in here and pass out thanks every now and again, but wouldn't post :/


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I've just passed someone else in this thread
> 
> I'm on my way xD

Click to collapse



more then 1/4 of your total posts have been here!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> more then 1/4 of your total posts have been here!!

Click to collapse



I blame the spam fests


----------



## werked (Oct 20, 2012)

saywhatt said:


> Bahaha catch me if you can
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Win.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 20, 2012)

Gotta start hitting the noobs 'till they whimper and run. 

OR

New credo: 

ignore all noobs, no matter the cost.
they don't exsist, do not acknowledge them!


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

G'morning, La Mafia. I'm just getting up and getting at 'em. I know it's way later than I usually sleep in on a weekend, but that's okay. I deserve some laziness once in a while... 







*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## werked (Oct 20, 2012)

Morning, Apex.


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning, Apex.

Click to collapse



Morning! What did I miss around here, besides another infiltration? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

Whoops! I just remembered that I didn't get the drinks in, like the title suggests.

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Gotta start hitting the noobs 'till they whimper and run.
> 
> OR
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like that last part, way more effective I would think... :thumbup:

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*



KidCarter93 said:


> Whoops! I just remembered that I didn't get the drinks in, like the title suggests.
> 
> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Click to collapse



Those are just the ones I drank last night, myself... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Morning! What did I miss around here, besides another infiltration?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



... another and yet another....


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> ... another and yet another....

Click to collapse



... another and another and a sista and her brotha, tried to rob a man who was a D.T. undercover. The cop grabbed his arm, he started acting erratic, he said "Keep still, boy, no need for static"... 

-Slick Rick

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Those are just the ones I drank last night, myself...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



I'm on a budget, so don't moan


----------



## werked (Oct 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Morning! What did I miss around here, besides another infiltration?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Hmmm, you missed my announcement. 
I closed on my new house yesterday . Now I need some boys to come move all my ish.


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Hmmm, you missed my announcement.
> I closed on my new house yesterday . Now I need some boys to come move all my ish.

Click to collapse



Coolidge, Calvin J! That's exciting, sans the moving ish part. Congrats lil' lady! 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

Dead thread is dead... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I've just passed someone else in this thread
> 
> I'm on my way xD

Click to collapse



Holy bananas when did I pass max ? 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 20, 2012)

/me was thinking.

If I were to build a microwave emitter, use non-metallic, yet reflective material to create a "tighter" set of waves, and then hook up five, 15kw/h generators to it, and pointed it at someone....how long would it take for them to cook?


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> /me was thinking.
> 
> If I were to build a microwave emitter, use non-metallic, yet reflective material to create a "tighter" set of waves, and then hook up five, 15kw/h generators to it, and pointed it at someone....how long would it take for them to cook?

Click to collapse



I guess that would depend of they were frozen or kept refrigerated... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Holy bananas when did I pass max ?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Also, I think we should create an XDA account that the core, Mafia members all have access too, divide up the forums we each can post in, and see how many posts combined we can rack up on that one account without getting it deleted.

---------- Post added at 12:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> I guess that would depend of they were frozen or kept refrigerated...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Refrigerated? No....live. lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Also, I think we should create an XDA account that the core, Mafia members all have access too, divide up the forums we each can post in, and see how many posts combined we can rack up on that one account without getting it deleted.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm interesting idea


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 20, 2012)

Yoooo


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yoooo

Click to collapse



-_-


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yoooo

Click to collapse



Hey LoMan


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 20, 2012)

Anybody checked xxxda-developers.com ?

P.S. Hi All

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Anybody checked xxxda-developers.com ?
> 
> P.S. Hi All
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Soon I'll be able to get all my porn and xda on one Google search page! How exciting... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 20, 2012)

:wake this beast up:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Holy bananas when did I pass max ?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Some time between when I was lurking until I came back online to post my last comment


----------



## a.cid (Oct 20, 2012)

We got a new meme! 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 20, 2012)

a.cid said:


> We got a new meme!

Click to collapse



Holy crap. That was a legit Yahoo! Answers question.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

a.cid said:


> We got a new meme!
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Idiots, idiots everywhere


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

Good day, mafia.

Today I get to help my wife's dad but a new TV.  He wants a 65".  And remember, he's an Apple fanboy, so I'm looking forward to "spending all the money!!.jpg".

Sent from your mom.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Good day, mafia.
> 
> Today I get to help my wife's dad but a new TV.  He wants a 65".  And remember, he's an Apple fanboy, so I'm looking forward to "spending all the money!!.jpg".

Click to collapse



Here ya go bro






Apple iProjector pOs v1.100.1.2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

Post all ze SPAM


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Just about done with the spoon puzzle:











Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 10:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 AM ----------

Got flying saucer and saucer 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

Above puppy love is romance

---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------

11+ 3 is Valentine's day


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Above puppy love is romance
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------
> 
> 11+ 3 is Valentine's day

Click to collapse



Muchas gracias señor 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 AM ----------

All that is left:









Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

Across from stroke - caress
Across from bee - stings?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Across from stroke - caress
> Across from bee - stings?

Click to collapse



Not stings but I got pollen, flower, rose
And more

Good job on caress!





Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

Up from sweetheart - darling.
I can't think of any more :/


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Up from sweetheart - darling.
> I can't think of any more :/

Click to collapse



Hmm thanks man!
 I wonder what the 4 letter word is..

I thought it was date but no 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 11:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 AM ----------

Got it! Dear!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hmm thanks man!
> I wonder what the 4 letter word is..
> 
> I thought it was date but no
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice. Almost done


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 20, 2012)

Chirp?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Chip?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



That's better :thumbup:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Nice. Almost done

Click to collapse



Ya I got 3 left now, more kept popping up lol 

When I am down to the last 2 I will ask for help 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya I got 3 left now, more kept popping up lol
> 
> When I am down to the last 2 I will ask for help
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Haha okie okie


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Last 2!!!






Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hippie and embrace?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hippie and embrace?

Click to collapse



Nice!!





100% complete

Thanks all to helped:
Kc
Skinny
Dex
Max
Apex
Everyone I missed
 The whole mafia!!

Time for  new level

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you for the .apk! :thumbup:

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Thank you for the .apk! :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



You are welcome for the crack lol 

Meaning 2 things 

What I did there did u see?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You are welcome for the crack lol
> 
> Meaning 2 things
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm picking up what you're putting down... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm picking up what you're putting down...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



I still have a **** ton of levels to do tho 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I still have a **** ton of levels to do tho
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Okay then, let's get crackin'... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Okay then, let's get crackin'...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



OK I have the movies one done 56 I think I need help 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That's better :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Why is that better?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



No.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why is that better?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because I like chips


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

Roland Emmerich <--- Independence Day 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Roland Emmerich <--- Independence Day
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Thanks! I am bad with names  

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

Paul Verhoeven ... Starship Troopers

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

i have awoken...


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

(6) from Ghostbusters: Slimer

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> (6) from Ghostbusters: Slimer
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Yes on Paul

No on slimer

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 12:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> i have awoken...

Click to collapse



How long were you talking to crazy chick? 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

(5+6) from Arnold Schwarzenegger = Total Recall

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yes on Paul
> 
> No on slimer
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



almost 6:15am dude...  i promise yall will never hear me ***** about my life again....

bar #1...  dissolving...  with a cherry NOS...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> almost 6:15am dude...  i promise yall will never hear me ***** about my life again....
> 
> bar #1...  dissolving...  with a cherry NOS...

Click to collapse



Dude its all good, I had to goto bed anyway, not only was I really drunk I was getting tired. 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 12:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> (5+6) from Arnold Schwarzenegger = Total Recall
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Yep 



Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

saywhatt said:


> I wanna join the family o_o
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse









*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Because I like chips

Click to collapse



I.
Said.
CHIRP!
NOT
chip. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

1st time ever I gotta ODIN my S3 back to stock....  sigh....


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> 1st time ever I gotta ODIN my S3 back to stock....  sigh....

Click to collapse



Why dude? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I.
> Said.
> CHIRP!
> NOT
> ...

Click to collapse



But ze quote said chip


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Why dude?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



weird issues...  google now rebooting the phone....


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

Chip



Chip



Chipidy



Chip

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Paul Verhoeven ... Starship Troopers .... *Denise Richards
> *
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



:good::good:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33053779&postcount=59 - Seems actually legit!


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33053779&postcount=59 - Seems actually legit!

Click to collapse



Eh. I say good riddens to a dev who's too ***** to let bashing of an OEM not slide off him. Seriously, we bashed the hell outa Samsung during dev for the SGSI. You know what we did? Started a campaign against them via social media. After a couple months, they caved. Devs banded together to make what crap we did have better and members helped each other and helped the cause. We had quite a few devs connected to Samsung, they got leaks, and we did what we could. Ask Brian, he had a captivate, I think bd had a fascinate. Good riddens to him.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 PM ----------

Point being, if you're not going to help xda, bye! And I hate I'm leaving threads. Mod needs to close that **** instead of posting in it. Only leads to more BS from membership. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Eh. I say good riddens to a dev who's too ***** to let bashing of an OEM not slide off him.

Click to collapse



I agree with that, but the others demand everything and think that it's owed to them is the main reason for that post.
Obviously it's been like that for a while and probably won't change any time soon, but that's what does my head in about it all.


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I agree with that, but the others demand everything and think that it's owed to them is the main reason for that post.
> Obviously it's been like that for a while and probably won't change any time soon, but that's what does my head in about it all.

Click to collapse



Then the mod needs to step up and do something. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Then the mod needs to step up and do something.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Already awaiting that


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Mafia is dead, should I bring more puzzles in?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Mafia is dead, should I bring more puzzles in?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



NO


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> NO

Click to collapse



Okguy.jpg

Maybe later 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

here...  spam some threads with this....


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Already awaiting that

Click to collapse



I see someone closed it and deleted the thread.

Wish I knew the mod who did it, I'd give a thanks on a few of his posts for that. If you want to leave, leave. If you are leaving to dev on another phone, post that in the OP of your dev thread. If you're leaving for another forum, just leave. Don't need ya, you're only fueling the crap by starting that thread.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> I see someone closed it and deleted the thread.
> 
> Wish I knew the mod who did it, I'd give a thanks on a few of his posts for that. If you want to leave, leave. If you are leaving to dev on another phone, post that in the OP of your dev thread. If you're leaving for another forum, just leave. Don't need ya, you're only fueling the crap by starting that thread.

Click to collapse



That would be E.Cadro.
I figured it would just get closed, but it's better that it got deleted.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> here...  spam some threads with this....

Click to collapse



Wtf?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> here...  spam some threads with this....

Click to collapse



Credits to Apex... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That would be E.Cadro.
> I figured it would just get closed, but it's better that it got deleted.

Click to collapse



Well he was the mod that posted in it feeding the butthurt.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Well he was the mod that posted in it feeding the butthurt.

Click to collapse



At least it's out the way now though.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Credits to Apex...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Forgot to mention, sorry....


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Forgot to mention, sorry....

Click to collapse



Just razzin' you... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

Fagstick Justin86 says user error?  I say F you, how bout I flash to stock and redo everything...  guess what thread maintainer?  It works...


----------



## Apex (Oct 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Fagstick Justin86 says user error?  I say F you, how bout I flash to stock and redo everything...  guess what thread maintainer?  It works...

Click to collapse



Can you not just factory reset? I know it's a PIA but maybe that would clear things up... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Can you not just factory reset? I know it's a PIA but maybe that would clear things up...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



I tried EVERYTHING...  The slimbean inverts did something with the internal that was still there...  I went the stock to my pref route...  just finished...  few more polishing effects though...

anyone know a good stock kb theme?  black buttons blue text?

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------

BTW my FW code quit working LMAO....

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 PM ----------

I have HD Widgets...  yall like it?


----------



## Apex (Oct 21, 2012)

Blump. 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## trell959 (Oct 21, 2012)

Whats up men. And BD 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Whats up men. And BD
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How's it hangin', trell?


----------



## trell959 (Oct 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> How's it hangin', trell?

Click to collapse



Same old same old, just looking for a new rom to flash 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Same old same old, just looking for a new rom to flash
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, I got that bug a few days/weeks ago. Haven't looked at anything to flash, CM10 is still pretty damn badass. I changed the wallpaper, and sort of put that flashing bug to rest for a bit. I would still like to poke around and see what else is out there for the SGSIII, just haven't yet...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

cant believe I'm making a guide....

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1947376


----------



## Apex (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> cant believe I'm making a guide....
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1947376

Click to collapse



Nice work man! Looks good to me... :good:

Edit: Gave you some props!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> cant believe I'm making a guide....
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1947376

Click to collapse



Helpful Brian is helpful.
Looks good man


----------



## trell959 (Oct 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, I got that bug a few days/weeks ago. Haven't looked at anything to flash, CM10 is still pretty damn badass. I changed the wallpaper, and sort of put that flashing bug to rest for a bit. I would still like to poke around and see what else is out there for the SGSIII, just haven't yet...

Click to collapse



I keep going back and forth between cm10 and touchwiz. I'm really looking foward to the jellybean leak for the note 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2



Quasimodem said:


> cant believe I'm making a guide....
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1947376

Click to collapse



I gave it a thanks 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nice work man! Looks good to me... :good:

Click to collapse



just sh1t I have to support....  just tired of LTE crap in the rom threads...


----------



## Apex (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> just sh1t I have to support....  just tired of LTE crap in the rom threads...

Click to collapse



I never poke around in that forum, maybe I should start becoming more involved... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## trell959 (Oct 21, 2012)

I never got to write any good guides for the note, when i got there, everything was already written. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

already a couple of people are p!ssed and talking sh!t...  wtf...  i may be banned soon, i really dont play....


----------



## DinoSoup (Oct 21, 2012)

Yay for so many posts!

- Sent from a Starbucks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

DinoSoup said:


> Yay for so many posts!
> 
> - Sent from a Starbucks.

Click to collapse



We have door...  use it...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> We have door...  use it...

Click to collapse



And please let it hit your ass on the way out!!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Oct 21, 2012)

DinoSoup said:


> Yay for so many posts!
> 
> - Sent from a Starbucks.

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> already a couple of people are p!ssed and talking sh!t...  wtf...  i may be banned soon, i really dont play....

Click to collapse



You're in the sgs3 forum. Thats like noob central 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 PM ----------

Brb, flashing a rom 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

The stash has been fount...  3000sq/ft house...  Pffftt....


----------



## werked (Oct 21, 2012)

....


----------



## trell959 (Oct 21, 2012)

Bump

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

bump


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

Night crew checkin in.  Sup ladies and gents...and KC.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 21, 2012)

werked said:


> ....

Click to collapse











Quasimodem said:


> bump

Click to collapse











trell959 said:


> Bump
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Night crew checkin in.  Sup ladies and gents...and KC.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



more pics...


----------



## trell959 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey skinny!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey skinny!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup buddy!







Quasimodem said:


> more pics...

Click to collapse



Of what?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## werked (Oct 21, 2012)

Sup, Skinny.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

werked said:


> Sup, Skinny.

Click to collapse



Ma'am.

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 PM ----------

9 soldiers.

First 3 went on a mission.

Time to deploy No. 4....







Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sup buddy!
> 
> 
> Of what?
> ...

Click to collapse



apparently i have a FB GF....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2012)

2 torpedoes left
1 exploded
2 is on to its target as we speak

6 more new ipas in the fridge 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## a.cid (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> apparently i have a FB GF....

Click to collapse



Pics!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Pics!
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



gtalk...


----------



## a.cid (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> gtalk...

Click to collapse



Add me, *gtalk id edited out, if anyone needs it, pm me*


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey Mafia + mafia noobs 

To those who may be interested, I think there's been a slight improvement in my situation regarding the "bestfriend who I screwed over".

I messaged her on facebook a few hours ago and she hasn't been hostile towards me or told me to 'piss off'. She's been grumpy but we've been chatting kinda fine.

It's only a possible slight improvement, but it's made me feel better than ever 

Just thought I'd share that with you lot


----------



## werked (Oct 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hey Mafia + mafia noobs
> 
> To those who may be interested, I think there's been a slight improvement in my situation regarding the "bestfriend who I screwed over".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like a step in the right direction to me, KC. Good news!!


----------



## werked (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> apparently i have a FB GF....

Click to collapse



Did she look like this??


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

werked said:


> Sounds like a step in the right direction to me, KC. Good news!!

Click to collapse



Yeah I'm truly hoping so 
I just need to be careful that I don't try and rush these volatile stages, otherwise I'll ruin it for good.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

werked said:


> Did she look like this??

Click to collapse



She has a tattoo now?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2012)

werked said:


> Did she look like this??

Click to collapse








Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## werked (Oct 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> She has a tattoo now?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Haha, looks that way. Guess he is now the QUEEN of kid bop.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

werked said:


> Did she look like this??

Click to collapse



ummm....  no....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

werked said:


> Haha, looks that way. Guess he is now the king of kid bop.

Click to collapse



She's a HE???

Sent from your mom.


----------



## werked (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> ummm....  no....

Click to collapse



Kidding, but u Gotta admit.... That was funny.  lol


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

do i have to pics everywhere!!!  i dont even know this *****....  but the ***** pics she sent are ****in great....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2012)

YA she is definitely a girl , some revealing pics proof it 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## werked (Oct 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> She's a HE???
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Fixed that 

---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> do i have to pics everywhere!!!  i dont even know this *****....  but the ***** pics she sent are ****in great....

Click to collapse











BeerChameleon said:


> YA she is definitely a girl , some revealing pics proof it
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> do i have to pics everywhere!!!  i dont even know this *****....  but the ***** pics she sent are ****in great....

Click to collapse



Shh.  There's a lady in here show some f*cking respect.


Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> do i have to pics everywhere!!!  i dont even know this *****....  but the ***** pics she sent are ****in great....

Click to collapse



No boobs or ass pics? 

Sorry werked for the guy talk 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Shh.  There's a lady in here show some f*cking respect.
> 
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



im trying....  but i got ***** pics for sale...  bulk discount...

---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 PM ----------

2 for 1


----------



## werked (Oct 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No boobs or ass pics?
> 
> Sorry werked for the guy talk
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



No worries.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> im trying....  but i got ***** pics for sale...  bulk discount...

Click to collapse



That's right, you under-acheive and over-induldge, how stupid of me.  Carry on!

:beer:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2012)

Anyway cheers mafia! Another of my favs!!






Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

If u have me on gtalk, then gtalk me...  end of story....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No boobs or ass pics?
> 
> Sorry werked for the guy talk
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> If u have me on gtalk, then gtalk me...  end of story....

Click to collapse



I have to take a shower...just finished cutting my hair.  Try not to get too excited at the thought.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I have to take a shower...just finished cutting my hair.  Try not to get too excited at the thought.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Too late for me 

Lulz

Love ya bro  

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 PM ----------

I killed it 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

somone please gtalk with me,,,,  ****in **** im ready fkin go of....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I killed it
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Silly noob


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Silly noob

Click to collapse



Stfu and buy me Another beer!!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Stfu and buy me Another beer!!
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



No.jpg







Okguy.jpg






:beer:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice work guys.  Way to kill the thread.  :slow clap:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 21, 2012)

Never. The thread will never die!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Never. The thread will never die!

Click to collapse



You lurk like nobodies business, so I suppose you're right.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

David killed it. Not me.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> David killed it. Not me.

Click to collapse



Did I mention names, Kato?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Did I mention names, Kato?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Hey sexy, I mean skinny  your back  (no homo, wait err I don't even know anymore )

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Did I mention names, Kato?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Possibly... No... Now I'm not too sure :/


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Possibly... No... Now I'm not too sure :/

Click to collapse



Wow...you are Kato.

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Hey sexy, I mean skinny  your back  (no homo, wait err I don't even know anymore )
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Had to clean up....got some sexy time to tend to in a bit.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wow...you are Kato.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Damn it! My covers been blown


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

yes...   bet The_Archangel gonna come up in here fuk us all up....


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

Someone call my name?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Someone call my name?

Click to collapse



No.jpg


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Someone call my name?

Click to collapse



Nothing. Nothing to do here.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Someone call my name?

Click to collapse



who???


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> No.jpg

Click to collapse











TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nothing. Nothing to do here.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Looks like y'all can't read


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Looks like y'all can't read

Click to collapse



Looks like you can't understand out hints


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Looks like you can't understand out hints

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


>

Click to collapse



Sorry...thought you were a mod.  I was playing it cool.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


>

Click to collapse



Oh really?!?

Guess what? You used the meme wrong :silly:


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Oh really?!?
> 
> Guess what? You used the meme wrong :silly:

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

I think if I ever lost my penis I would just have to go....


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sorry...thought you were a mod.  I was playing it cool.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



A mod can't have fun?


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



You know what an open mouth can mean


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I think if I ever lost my penis I would just have to go....

Click to collapse



Can't lose what's already lost


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> You know what an open mouth can mean

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Can't lose what's already lost

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Can't lose what's already lost

Click to collapse








Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


>

Click to collapse




That's something you can't get it, ha






Quasimodem said:


>

Click to collapse



I prefer a dirt devil


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Even before it loaded I knew it would be that pic


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> That's something you can't get it, ha

Click to collapse



2char


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Even before it loaded I knew it would be that pic

Click to collapse



Coolstorybro.jpg

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> 2char

Click to collapse








It's more like that


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Coolstorybro.jpg
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> It's more like that

Click to collapse



Ok.jpg


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Ok.jpg

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


>

Click to collapse



Who needs guns when chainsaws exist?


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Who needs guns when chainsaws exist?

Click to collapse



I'll do you one better


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I'll do you one better

Click to collapse


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



Or my personal favorite


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Or my personal favorite

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Our my personal favorite

Click to collapse



Or just go for the reaper...


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Or just go for the reaper...

Click to collapse



Eh to cliche using him.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


>

Click to collapse



Just randomly posting video after video 

---------- Post added at 07:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 AM ----------




The Archangel said:


> Eh to cliche using him.

Click to collapse



Effective though. Especially to be able to kill a stickman


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just randomly posting video after video
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why you kill the skinny drummer


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Why you kill the skinny drummer

Click to collapse



I didn't. Reaper did. I even provided a 'pic so it did happen'.


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey hey hey......it's fat_angel!

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey hey hey......it's fat_angel!
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



yea he be chillin....


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey hey hey......it's fat_angel!
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Anybody smell that?? Smells like a used up old jokester with a hint of Apple......Oh bobone


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Anybody smell that?? Smells like a used up old jokester with a hint of Apple......Oh bobone

Click to collapse



Sup shortNshrivled? How you been?

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sup shortNshrivled? How you been?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Well it is cold outside tonight.  Ssdd ,trying to pick up a new forum or two. Otherwise pretty laid back


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Well it is cold outside tonight.  Ssdd ,trying to pick up a new forum or two. Otherwise pretty laid back

Click to collapse



New forum to exert your power trip? Or you actually gonna do good for once?







_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Why you kill the skinny drummer

Click to collapse






Just got done with some sexy time with the wife. :victory:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> New forum to exert your power trip? Or you actually gonna do good for once?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






depends on what phone you have 



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just got done with some sexy time with the wife. :victory:
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> depends on what phone you have

Click to collapse



You confused about something?  

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Well it is cold outside tonight.  Ssdd ,trying to pick up a new forum or two. Otherwise pretty laid back

Click to collapse



Stay away from my device forums and all is good :thumbup:


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Stay away from my device forums and all is good :thumbup:

Click to collapse



ROFL

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> ROFL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



WOAH buddy...   same way u came u get the fukc out ok ?


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You confused about something?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I was....then forgot







KidCarter93 said:


> Stay away from my device forums and all is good :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Eh your not worth messing with....yet.


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> WOAH buddy...   same way u came u get the fukc out ok ?

Click to collapse



Why? 
I'm not using iPhone...

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I was....then forgot
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wrong thread for the forgetful type.  Get with it son.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice skinny


Meeeee ttooooooo


And angel, I got a huweai zte something or other.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Why?
> I'm not using iPhone...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yup your blinded


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Yup your blinded

Click to collapse



You're

Pfffft

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Eh your not worth messing with....yet.

Click to collapse



Soon.jpg


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wrong thread for the forgetful type.  Get with it son.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Blame it on the alcohol 







boborone said:


> Nice skinny
> 
> 
> Meeeee ttooooooo
> ...

Click to collapse



Luckily for your sake  I don't work those phones


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

Alright stop....  collaborate and listen... Archangels back with a brand new post.....  Will it ever stop?  I dont know...  To the extreme he rocks a mike like a vandal, waxes chumps like a candle...


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Blame it on the alcohol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Luckily for your sack.....

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

I shaved my balls for THIS?



Sent from your mom.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Luckily for your sack.....
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



What are you 5'9?







KidCarter93 said:


> Soon.jpg

Click to collapse



I'm waiting


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I'm waiting

Click to collapse



Dooooo eeeeeeet!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> What are you 5'9?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



With his faux hawk, he's damn near 6 feet.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> With his faux hawk, he's damn near 6 feet.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Yehaww. Puts me boots n hat on an I'm a shy bit more

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yehaww. Puts me boots n hat on an I'm a shy bit more
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Well played.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

Eh

At my girl's tonight......

ALL SEX AND NO BEER
MAKE JACK A DULL GUY

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yehaww. Puts me boots n hat on an I'm a shy bit more
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Eh
> 
> At my girl's tonight......
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man, I had it all tonight...no gloat.  Beer, and an awesome session.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

Arch arch baby
Arch arch baby
All right stop
Collaborate and listen
Arch is back with a brand new post
Archangel grabs a hold of me tightly
Then I flow that a harpoon daily and nightly
Will it ever stop?
Yo, I don't know
Turn off the lights and I'll glow
To the extreme I rock a mic like an Arch
Light up a stage and wax a chump like The Archangel


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

I even drank a completely full beer after errantly putting out a cigarette in it.  True story.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Arch arch baby
> Arch arch baby
> All right stop
> Collaborate and listen
> ...

Click to collapse



end should be 

like the arch arch angel

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> end should be
> 
> like the arch arch angel
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't choke on my name


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


>

Click to collapse



thanks for reminding me why I hate the rest of America.

wait. just north of the red river. those folks.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

---------- Post added at 02:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:42 AM ----------




The Archangel said:


> Don't choke on my name

Click to collapse



can't choke on anything else you got

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> thanks for reminding me why I hate the rest of America.
> 
> wait. just north of the red river. those folks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't wait to be in Corp


Well that's one thing your aren't special enough for


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> thanks for reminding me why I hate the rest of America.
> 
> wait. just north of the red river. those folks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




R. Lee Ermy lives in my neck of the woods these days....do I get points for that?


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I can't wait to be in Corp
> 
> 
> Well that's one thing your aren't special enough for

Click to collapse



Actually I went through quite a bit to get denied. They couldn't accept me cause of bad choices as a teenager. I scored so high on the tests, they couldn't believe I didn't want navy. I wanted combat engineer. They wanted me in intelligence. But after the initial no and then 2 more from higher up the chain, they decided wasn't worth pursuing.

Believe me I tried, and so did they. I did mentor some of the guys who couldn't pass the test. That even went on my record for good merit to sway the decision. Ultimately came down to Pentagon standards put forth by Congress.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

---------- Post added at 02:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> R. Lee Ermy lives in my neck of the woods these days....do I get points for that?

Click to collapse



**** yeah. Dam good man. Hartman had to have modeled after my Papa. Korea and a drill instructor. Hard man. Tough as nails. He's the gunsmith I've posted pics of.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Actually I went through quite a bit to get denied. They couldn't accept me cause of bad choices as a teenager. I scored so high on the tests, they couldn't believe I didn't want navy. I wanted combat engineer. They wanted me in intelligence. But after the initial no and then 2 more from higher up the chain, they decided wasn't worth pursuing.
> 
> Believe me I tried, and so did they. I did mentor some of the guys who couldn't pass the test. That even went on my record for good merit to sway the decision. Ultimately came down to Pentagon standards put forth by Congress.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I cored a 93 on the ASVAB and qualified for the Nuke program....   They wouldn't let me be an officer...   I told em to suck it...


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

Also arch, if you're serious, stormcloud was in the marines and will gladly answer any questions about it. I'm jelly, honestly.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Actually I went through quite a bit to get denied. They couldn't accept me cause of bad choices as a teenager. I scored so high on the tests, they couldn't believe I didn't want navy. I wanted combat engineer. They wanted me in intelligence. But after the initial no and then 2 more from higher up the chain, they decided wasn't worth pursuing.
> 
> Believe me I tried, and so did they. I did mentor some of the guys who couldn't pass the test. That even went on my record for good merit to sway the decision. Ultimately came down to Pentagon standards put forth by Congress.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hell maybe you can help me out in a few months then. I want either sniper or force recon. My record is completely clean an will be, former step dad(still like my dad) is a police officer. Also I'm smarter then to do stupid crap most people my age would do. 90% of my day is spent in my room being online. I legitimately have no life, but there's some major reasons why.


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I cored a 93 on the ASVAB and qualified for the Nuke program....   They wouldn't let me be an officer...   I told em to suck it...

Click to collapse



99 and they offered to pay for college before full enlistment and officer school after that. Suck it.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Actually I went through quite a bit to get denied. They couldn't accept me cause of bad choices as a teenager. I scored so high on the tests, they couldn't believe I didn't want navy. I wanted combat engineer. They wanted me in intelligence. But after the initial no and then 2 more from higher up the chain, they decided wasn't worth pursuing.
> 
> Believe me I tried, and so did they. I did mentor some of the guys who couldn't pass the test. That even went on my record for good merit to sway the decision. Ultimately came down to Pentagon standards put forth by Congress.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



R Lee Ermy is an incredibly good man....he runs the Toys For Tots in San Diego, along side his wife, around the holidays.  He starts up on radio stations in mid-november, and he's just a treat to hear.  Such an open, honest guy.  Turns out, his whole reason for joining the military in the first place was for his criminal activity as a youngster...mainly, his big mouth.  He was looking for a way to stay out of trouble.  He still speaks with the same passion as he always has.  Truly a fascinating individual.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> 99 and they offered to pay for college before full enlistment and officer school after that. Suck it.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



I already had a degree....  hence the suck it part...


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Also arch, if you're serious, stormcloud was in the marines and will gladly answer any questions about it. I'm jelly, honestly.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



If I see him post around here some time. I'll definitely talk to him. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Hell maybe you can help me out in a few months then. I want either sniper or force recon. My record is completely clean an will be, former step dad(still like my dad) is a police officer. Also I'm smarter then to do stupid crap most people my age would do. 90% of my day is spent in my room being online. I legitimately have no life, but there's some major reasons why.

Click to collapse



I'll tell you one thing about enlistment. If you ever want officer, you need college first. If you score high, they can(don't want to cause it goes against bonus pay) pay for school for you. They will tell you about the GI bill and how AFTER enlistment you can go to school. Don't do it. Score high. Study hard. It's easy test, but easy to mess up on. What you can do is go to basic, graduate, go to school and give them all your time outside school, graduate, then officer school. Then you get your own men. 

Otherwise, the only way to move up is war. It takes forever otherwise and going in an E1 or E2 will never make officer without war.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

I HAD college,,,  told em to suck it...


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I already had a degree....  hence the suck it part...

Click to collapse



What they offer? E4?

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

---------- Post added at 03:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 AM ----------




The Archangel said:


> If I see him post around here some time. I'll definitely talk to him. Thanks for the heads up

Click to collapse



Doesn't post much in here, but he's in other parts of ot a bit. Can't remember his phone. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> What they offer? E4?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Nuke program, 20k sign-on, 2 years school, but no OCS....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

I went to college once.




ONCE.


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Nuke program, 20k sign-on, 2 years school, but no OCS....

Click to collapse



Yeah what they would've given you is a spot being ordered around by seamen. Sucks man, sorry.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah what they would've given you is a spot being ordered around by seamen. Sucks man, sorry.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Well then it's no longer a regret....  I'm glad I pulled it out and told em to suck it,,,,


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'll tell you one thing about enlistment. If you ever want officer, you need college first. If you score high, they can(don't want to cause it goes against bonus pay) pay for school for you. They will tell you about the GI bill and how AFTER enlistment you can go to school. Don't do it. Score high. Study hard. It's easy test, but easy to mess up on. What you can do is go to basic, graduate, go to school and give them all your time outside school, graduate, then officer school. Then you get your own men.
> 
> Otherwise, the only way to move up is war. It takes forever otherwise and going in an E1 or E2 will never make officer without war.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hopefully me having a ged won't be a problem. I left at 17,3 years this December. Got my ged done in two weeks flat, my teachers didn't think I was capable if doing it. Got my
scores back an they were higher then 80 or 90% of my school.






boborone said:


> What they offer? E4?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll run a search on him tomorrow


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Well then it's no longer a regret....  I'm glad In pulled it out and told em to suck it,,,,

Click to collapse



That's all the marines have to do with nuke. Nuke powered machines run by navy operated by marines.

Plus being nuclear you get to go Japan. No nukes allowed. They still use steam boilers and diesel ships in that area so can dock in Japan. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

---------- Post added at 03:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 AM ----------




The Archangel said:


> Hopefully me having a ged won't be a problem. I left at 17,3 years this December. Got my ged done in two weeks flat, my teachers didn't think I was capable if doing it. Got my
> scores back an they were higher then 80 or 90% of my school.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No won't hurt. But going to trade school before hand will give you an E2 or E3 initially. Military likes schooling. No matter what it is.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> That's all the marines have to do with nuke. Nuke powered machines run by navy operated by marines.
> 
> Plus being nuclear you get to go Japan. No nukes allowed. They still use steam boilers and diesel ships in that area so can dock in Japan.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I do plan on going to college


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I do plan on going to college

Click to collapse



Even some bullsht university of Phoenix degree works. You won't be low man when you join. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

The things I do to keep my PC cool....  I wanna close the windows so bad, but having a window right behind the main intake fans is so rewarding...conundrum.  I work in a fawking freezer for a living, and it appears that i can't get enough of it at home. FML.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The things I do to keep my PC cool....  I wanna close the windows so bad, but having a window right behind the main intake fans is so rewarding...conundrum.  I work in a fawking freezer for a living, and it appears that i can't get enough of it at home. FML.

Click to collapse



Build a badass G75


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Even some bullsht university of Phoenix degree works. You won't be low man when you join.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Thanks for the heads up, if possible send me a pm with any other useful info for the Corp. In the mean time I'm going to bed, I'll catch up with y'all later on.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

Madden 13 anyone?


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Thanks for the heads up, if possible send me a pm with any other useful info for the Corp. In the mean time I'm going to bed, I'll catch up with y'all later on.

Click to collapse



Night man. Do alot of reading online. Not crap horror stories how my recruiter screwed me. But places like eHow and such have great write ups on joining the military. I'll look for the series done by a retired airman on joining. He goes through each branch in detail and tells you everything. Absolutely everything about joining. Just don't join a marine forum and ask questions. Very dumb move. Lurk, but don't post.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Madden 13 anyone?

Click to collapse









Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Madden 13 anyone?

Click to collapse



I'm about to read on my nook

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

---------- Post added at 03:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Give meatball some Crayola markers for elbow.

We've got to meme that pic btw!

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

---------- Post added at 03:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Give meatball some Crayola markers for your elbow.

We've got to meme that pic btw!

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm about to read on my nook
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"
> ...

Click to collapse



I prefer the needle, but meme it if you must!  Its my "dafuq did I read" face...

A more confident one.  







Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I prefer the needle, but meme it if you must!  Its my "dafuq did I read" face...
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



That's what I got from it. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm gonna play some UNO....  then try to huff some freon....


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey skinny, I see alot of write ups for sigma lenses.  Are they just a lens company? Like do they make em for all bodies type of thing?

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey skinny, I see alot of write ups for sigma lenses.  Are they just a lens company? Like do they make em for all bodies type of thing?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Dunno...never owned one.  I know they make lenses for Canon and Nikon bodies, but that's all I know.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dunno...never owned one.  I know they make lenses for Canon and Nikon bodies, but that's all I know.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Huh. OK cool thanks.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

I can't believe I sunk so low as to post pics of myself
   I must be drunk.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can't believe I sunk so low as to post pics of myself
> I must be drunk.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



do u want a pic of me?  current?


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can't believe I sunk so low as to post pics of myself
> I must be drunk.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse





Jesus chrit that's a bright flash.

I can edit my post so your pic isn't there anymore if you want 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

giime second...   just filled the grabage bag with freon....    then pic....


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> giime second...   just filled the grabage bag with freon....    then pic....

Click to collapse



Jump in it and take a pic

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

---------- Post added at 04:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 AM ----------

Night you two.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey skinny, I see alot of write ups for sigma lenses.  Are they just a lens company? Like do they make em for all bodies type of thing?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Sigma makes lenses for many mounts. They are cheaper than the Ca/So/Nikon, but decent quality. In such companies, I trust more Tamron. Less plastic and better customer support ( if ever) needed. 

also, we hit the portal again! 2nd place! 

Morning btw


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Sigma makes lenses for many mounts. They are cheaper than the Ca/So/Nikon, but decent quality. In such companies, I trust more Tamron. Less plastic and better customer support ( if ever) needed.
> 
> also, we hit the portal again! 2nd place!
> 
> Morning btw

Click to collapse



i think everones passed put...   except me and u....  so how bout those lakers?

---------- Post added at 05:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:59 AM ----------




dexter93 said:


> Sigma makes lenses for many mounts. They are cheaper than the Ca/So/Nikon, but decent quality. In such companies, I trust more Tamron. Less plastic and better customer support ( if ever) needed.
> 
> also, we hit the portal again! 2nd place!
> 
> Morning btw

Click to collapse



im callin you out....  speak up....


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i think everones passed put...   except me and u....  so how bout those lakers?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:59 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL! 

I just woke up. Haven't drank my coffee yet


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> LOL!
> 
> I just woke up. Haven't drank my coffee yet

Click to collapse



i like my keurig....  black coffee nothing in it....

---------- Post added at 05:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:14 AM ----------

try this for a wakeup....  table spoon of coffee grounds...   dump it in your mouth and eat it....


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i like my keurig....  black coffee nothing in it....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:14 AM ----------
> 
> try this for a wakeup....  table spoon of coffee grounds...   dump it in your mouth and eat it....

Click to collapse



nahh... too bitter. I just made some instant coffee. Stronger than espresso and takes 2 mins to make


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> nahh... too bitter. I just made some instant coffee. Stronger than espresso and takes 2 mins to make

Click to collapse



secret plz?!


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> secret plz?!

Click to collapse



No secret. Just instant coffee


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> No secret. Just instant coffee

Click to collapse



im gonna make me some...  cal it an all nighter.... ill take a pic...

---------- Post added at 05:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:42 AM ----------

nothing beats my keurig except a better keurig.....


----------



## undercover (Oct 21, 2012)

There is a rumour going round people get trolled here. 
True or false? 

Browsing from the app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> There is a rumour going round people get trolled here.
> True or false?
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



bye


----------



## undercover (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> bye

Click to collapse



Bye? Is it closer to "true" or "false"? 

Browsing from the app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Bye? Is it closer to "true" or "false"?
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



its gtfo...


----------



## undercover (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> its gtfo...

Click to collapse



OMG. So its true! People do get trolled here. Kewl. 

Browsing from the app


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> OMG. So its true! People do get trolled here. Kewl.
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



*A wild noob appeared!*

>KillItWithFire


----------



## undercover (Oct 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> *A wild noob appeared!*
> 
> >KillItWithFire

Click to collapse



Does that mean flame war? 
*pulls out his fire extinguisher*

Browsing from the app


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Does that mean flame war?
> *pulls out his fire extinguisher*
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



Nah, we don't flame in here. We just... have a special way of treating noobs in this thread. I'm thinking we should make it even more painful for RC's....


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Nah, we don't flame in here. We just... have a special way of treating noobs in this thread. I'm thinking we should make it even more painful for RC's....

Click to collapse



Oh really?   

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Oh really?
> 
> I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse



Yep. After seen the #xda-rc jungle that is.


----------



## hackergnome (Oct 21, 2012)

Ehm, M416 N00B is here!

RC Army attack!

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Yep. After seen the #xda-rc jungle that is.

Click to collapse



Oh....You mean Masaai Mara? 

I am a potato, problem?

---------- Post added at 02:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 PM ----------




nogoodusername said:


> Ehm, M416 N00B is here!
> 
> RC Army attack!
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda premium

Click to collapse







I am a potato, problem?


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 21, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Oh....You mean Masaai Mara?
> 
> I am a potato, problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pic not working

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 21, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Pic not working
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Now it is,I gave the wrong link 

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 21, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Now it is,I gave the wrong link
> 
> I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse



Looks like we scared them
:victory:

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 21, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Looks like we scared them
> :victory:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









I am a potato, problem?


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

seems like everyones an rc...


----------



## hackergnome (Oct 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse








If thats not enough take this one





Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse








I am a potato, problem?


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

nogoodusername said:


> If thats not enough take this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Prawesome said:


> I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse


----------



## - Swift - (Oct 21, 2012)

.





.


----------



## undercover (Oct 21, 2012)

Lmao. Just lmao. RC revolution. 

BTW, bandits, heads up warning so you can go and hide. 




Browsing from the app


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lmao. Just lmao. RC revolution.
> 
> BTW, bandits, heads up warning so you can go and hide.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## a.cid (Oct 21, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lmao. Just lmao. RC revolution.
> 
> BTW, bandits, heads up warning so you can go and hide.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








(where's that mephikun guy when you need him?)


----------



## Apex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 21, 2012)

a.cid said:


> (where's that mephikun guy when you need him?)

Click to collapse



You do realise the fact that you are a RC,right? :banghead:

I am a potato, problem?

---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse








I am a potato, problem?


----------



## K.A. (Oct 21, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lmao. Just lmao. RC revolution.
> 
> BTW, bandits, heads up warning so you can go and hide.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Oct 21, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You do realise the fact that you are a RC,right? :banghead:
> 
> I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse










*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## K.A. (Oct 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse


----------



## werked (Oct 21, 2012)

Is it just me, or is there a gang of n00bs in here??

---------- Post added at 09:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 AM ----------

Oh, and Good Morning


----------



## Apex (Oct 21, 2012)

werked said:


> Is it just me, or is there a gang of n00bs in here??
> 
> Oh, and Good Morning

Click to collapse



I know, right? WTF happened here last night... 

And g'morning, werked! 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## K.A. (Oct 21, 2012)

werked said:


> Is it just me, or is there a gang of n00bs in here??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 AM ----------
> 
> Oh, and Good Morning

Click to collapse



Nup, no gang. Just you.


----------



## undercover (Oct 21, 2012)

werked said:


> Is it just me, or is there a gang of n00bs in here??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 AM ----------
> 
> Oh, and Good Morning

Click to collapse







And good morning to you too  

Browsing from the app


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 21, 2012)

Psshh... so many noobs...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Oct 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I know, right? WTF happened here last night...
> 
> And g'morning, werked!
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Apparently they never received the memo. I'm sure BD will fwd it to them when she and Snowflake arrive.


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 21, 2012)

What's up with people calling their own names? 

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## werked (Oct 21, 2012)

Also, I've decided not to talk to them.... Fear of the n00bness being contagious I guess.


----------



## Apex (Oct 21, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> What's up with people calling their own names?
> 
> I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse



Coming from someone who calls themselves a 'potato'? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## werked (Oct 21, 2012)

My EDC, just for times like these.


----------



## K.A. (Oct 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Coming from someone who calls *HIMSELF* a 'potato'?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



FTFY.


----------



## Apex (Oct 21, 2012)

King ACE said:


> FTFY.

Click to collapse








*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Coming from someone who calls themselves a 'potato'?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Ya...I am a potato, problem?


----------



## K.A. (Oct 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



I wouldn't mind.. :silly:


----------



## Apex (Oct 21, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Ya...I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse



So, you're starchy and live in the dirt? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## K.A. (Oct 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> So, you're starchy and live in the dirt?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Prawesome, your secret's out. you're done for.


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> So, you're starchy and live in the dirt?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Yes...I get fiber optic lines for breakfast 

I am a potato, problem?

---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------




King ACE said:


> Prawesome, your secret's out. you're done for.

Click to collapse



I have still got some tricks under my belt 

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## Apex (Oct 21, 2012)

(?) 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

Mafia and mafia noobs : 

Ignore them
Let them post in their OT thread
We tell noobs that's the new mafia thread
Noobs leave here
?????
Profit!


----------



## Apex (Oct 21, 2012)

ZOMFG! Nerds... @Big Android BBQ






*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## K.A. (Oct 21, 2012)

Just read the title, guess i'll join the spam party too  :good:


----------



## Apex (Oct 21, 2012)

M_T_M, where is you is you is at? I'm here, mingling with the geeks... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## -Grift- (Oct 21, 2012)

He too busy having fun at the BBQ with PG (RCs will know LOL)


----------



## trell959 (Oct 21, 2012)

RC noobs everywhere

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Oct 21, 2012)

mornin ot spammers
so there's a rc thread now?
don't them bastards have enough already with their fancy titles and colored names?
it's a slippery slope that ends in chaos, that's all that i'm saying


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> RC noobs everywhere
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Maybe you should go then


----------



## Apex (Oct 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Maybe you should go then

Click to collapse



Trolololol... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## trell959 (Oct 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Maybe you should go then

Click to collapse



What's that supposed to mean 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What's that supposed to mean
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm not sure. Apparently I wasn't clear enough in the first place


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm not sure. Apparently I wasn't clear enough in the first place

Click to collapse



*ahem.

trell's rank is higher than yours. Don't push it, fellow


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> *ahem.
> 
> trell's rank is higher than yours. Don't push it, fellow

Click to collapse



Authority doesn't bother me xD


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Authority doesn't bother me xD

Click to collapse



Let me make it clear then. Nobody leaves or gets deleted, unless I, Babydoll, Husam or Max says so.

Capisce?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Let me make it clear then. Nobody leaves or gets deleted, unless I, Babydoll, Husam or Max says so.
> 
> Capisce?

Click to collapse



I suppose I can deal with that


----------



## trell959 (Oct 21, 2012)

Welp, time to go browse the device forums until I can't take it anymore 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Grift- (Oct 21, 2012)

Man since when was MTM ever into this kinda work ... Real mans work ...


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Welp, time to go browse the device forums until I can't take it anymore
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Get ready for tonight's party. We have to make it BIG !


----------



## -Grift- (Oct 21, 2012)

Lets roll its 1124 pm here! hmm half hour party


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks dex for the info on lenses. 

I wake up to noobs, eh

2nd post. Read it. If you ain't there bye. Seriously, don't f up this thread with your crap. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

---------- Post added at 10:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 AM ----------

And what is this? Do the rc guys have it out to try and bash this place up? You're an rc, act like it dckheads.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Thanks dex for the info on lenses.
> 
> I wake up to noobs, eh
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They've set up there own one instead. Hopefully they'll stick to it.


----------



## ronnie498 (Oct 21, 2012)

huggs said:


> mornin ot spammers
> so there's a rc thread now?
> don't them bastards have enough already with their fancy titles and colored names?

Click to collapse



We are not all bad guys


----------



## -Grift- (Oct 21, 2012)

I aint no cop o-o


----------



## huggs (Oct 21, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> We are not all bad guys

Click to collapse



Oh I know, half the mafia is rc's
I'm just cranky today, and that thread was kinda made to diminish this one
I'm never ever, never ever ever gonna post in there
But yeah, just friendly trash talk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

How's it going Mafia? That means those who ate actually members, no one else


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> We are not all bad guys

Click to collapse











-Grift- said:


> I aint no cop o-o

Click to collapse



Means get out. Don't come in big dik swinging when you only got an inch to work with. RC not welcome. You guys are the worst. Think you're owed everything and run to mods like a 7 old girl cause you get your feelers hurt. We got RCs in here. And they earned it. You didn't. So bye.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## trell959 (Oct 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Get ready for tonight's party. We have to make it BIG !

Click to collapse



I won't miss it! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> We got RCs in here. And they earned it. You didn't. So bye.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Glad you added that bit lol.
I was thinking Dafuq


----------



## -Grift- (Oct 21, 2012)

Kthxbai 

Knnbccb


----------



## huggs (Oct 21, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> Kthxbai
> 
> Knnbccb

Click to collapse



pure rc behavior at its best
way to contribute


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

Seriously you guys are nothing new. Been done before. Idk what it is with the RC title that makes you feel empty inside. Feel the need to post in here and start trouble.

Douche bags will be douche bags I guess. Happens every couple weeks. But now you got your own thread to call home so.......run home lil script kiddie. Run home. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 AM ----------




huggs said:


> pure rc behavior at its best

Click to collapse



Yep. Gotta fill that void of a title but no powah. So they do it being dicks and reporting people who answer back and call em flaming. That's an RC. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## undercover (Oct 21, 2012)

huggs said:


> Oh I know, half the mafia is rc's
> I'm just cranky today, and that thread was kinda made to diminish this one
> I'm never ever, never ever ever gonna post in there
> But yeah, just friendly trash talk

Click to collapse



Not really. Never even thought about trying to diminish this one. I was thinking more on the lines of coexistence and having fun together being "opposite" to each other. 







boborone said:


> Means get out. Don't come in big dik swinging when you only got an inch to work with. RC not welcome. You guys are the worst. Think you're owed everything and run to mods like a 7 old girl cause you get your feelers hurt. We got RCs in here. And they earned it. You didn't. So bye.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



That sort of hurts. 


Chill guys. Read what I said above. 

Browsing from the app


----------



## trell959 (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Seriously you guys are nothing new. Been done before. Idk what it is with the RC title that makes you feel empty inside. Feel the need to post in here and start trouble.
> 
> Douche bags will be douche bags I guess. Happens every couple weeks. But now you got your own thread to call home so.......run home lil script kiddie. Run home.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They all think they're some kind of power figure. You should of seen the RC forum when it was young, people begging for mod powers..... That we eventually got. The ability to delete your own post in the RC forum 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 21, 2012)

I see hostility and noobish behavior.....must stop now please. 
If any of these RCs are trolling...report them and we'll get them taken care of 

Yes...I was right!!


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> They all think they're some kind of power figure. You should of seen the RC forum when it was young, people begging for mod powers..... That we eventually got. The ability to delete your own post in the RC forum
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That. Precisely that. It's why the RCs we got are cool. You been here forever. Now RCs feel the need to come in OT and be dicks to everyone.

And the police in the title is perfect. That's what they think they are. But alas, NO POWAH.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I see hostility and noobish behavior.....must stop now please.
> If any of these RCs are trolling...report them and we'll get them taken care of
> 
> Yes...I was right!!

Click to collapse



Just about when I was going to hop in and sort it out...
Listen to the Trollerator guys. RC's aren't bad. Yes, some are the worst trolls that ever existed, but that's a small portion


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 21, 2012)

Never thought I'd find arguing in here.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> We got RCs in here. And they earned it. You didn't. So bye.

Click to collapse




KidCarter93 said:


> Glad you added that bit lol.
> I was thinking Dafuq

Click to collapse



Haha and I had a part in making most of the mafia RC's... RC's:good:

Griff ...camon, don't bring question to your nomination to RC. You're good guys and I'm guessing you would be smarter then this if PG were here!


*EDIT*




boborone said:


> That. Precisely that. It's why the RCs we got are cool. You been here forever. Now RCs feel the need to come in OT and be dicks to everyone.
> 
> And the police in the title is perfect. That's what they think they are. But alas, NO POWAH.

Click to collapse



Good call brobo Strictly a placebo. We actually have NO power. It is a title awarded to those that contribute to XDA and are *USUALLY* helpful! 

Notin more, notin less


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2012)

rr5678 said:


> Never thought I'd find arguing in here.

Click to collapse



Yo RR 

Sup.. I'm not even gonna read the arguing 

Also.. Hey guys


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yo RR
> 
> Sup.. I'm not even gonna read the arguing
> 
> Also.. Hey guys

Click to collapse



Morning mang


----------



## trell959 (Oct 21, 2012)

Sup Max 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey max,

And we all like you tony, suit up mofo I see some battles on the horizon. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sup Max
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey man, Still never seen that biek of yours xD

And Brilliant.. just seen a wanabee mafia thread .... Built on hate... of us? xD


----------



## undercover (Oct 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey man, Still never seen that biek of yours xD
> 
> And Brilliant.. just seen a wanabee mafia thread .... Built on hate... of us? xD

Click to collapse



No hate. Justice. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> No hate. Justice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



hahah xD 






edit: and hey Boborone ;D


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> And we all like you tony, suit up mofo I see some battles on the horizon.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse


----------



## werked (Oct 21, 2012)

All this arguing makes me nervous.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2012)

werked said:


> All this arguing makes me nervous.

Click to collapse



Deep breaths


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

TonyStark said:


>

Click to collapse



Let's do this

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Deep breaths

Click to collapse



Oi Maxie!

Sup?


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

Double post fail...


----------



## werked (Oct 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Deep breaths

Click to collapse



I have a pill for that :thumbup:


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

werked said:


> I have a pill for that :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Morning after?

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2012)

werked said:


> I have a pill for that :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Hahah xD There's a pill for verything 


dexter93 said:


> Oi Maxie!
> 
> Sup?

Click to collapse



Yooo xD Spam tonight is that title for? 

Nothing  xD I seem to be a boring person    you? xD


----------



## undercover (Oct 21, 2012)

Best pill i ever found for all the problems.
View attachment 1419663


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Best pill i ever found for all the problems.
> View attachment 1419663
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I live on that stuff.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## undercover (Oct 21, 2012)

Don't OD boborone.

Right, i am gtfo. Being accused of switching sides. See ya in our thread, don't be shy, pop over. 

Be ready to be trolled though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2012)

Morning peeps, man I was tired last night 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2012)

What happened man? 

& Seeya Tinky xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> What happened man?
> 
> & Seeya Tinky xD

Click to collapse



What do u mean?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahah xD There's a pill for verything
> 
> 
> Yooo xD Spam tonight is that title for?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup. We are on position #2 on the portal. The top is waiting ..


----------



## werked (Oct 21, 2012)

Starting a spam/troll war is going to end bad. I don't want this thread closed or deleted. I'm going to fight the urge to troll this new thread you speak of. Please keep it clean tho guys. Everyone likes to have fun but don't take this too far.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 21, 2012)

werked said:


> I have a pill for that :thumbup:

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Yup. We are on position #2 on the portal. The top is waiting ..

Click to collapse



Oh nice! Well hopefully with the RC police thread ther'll be competition for that spot haha  XD


BeerChameleon said:


> What do u mean?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Why tired ? xD :silly:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Yup. We are on position #2 on the portal. The top is waiting ..

Click to collapse



Probably won't be spamming too much today I got hw to get done with in 8 hours  then I am celebrating my birthday a couple of days early with my family 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## werked (Oct 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning peeps, man I was tired last night
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Sup BC


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh nice! Well hopefully with the RC police thread ther'll be competition for that spot haha  XD
> 
> 
> Why tired ? xD :silly:

Click to collapse



I don't know, I think I just didn't get enough sleep on Friday night and just passed out last night 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 10:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 AM ----------




werked said:


> Sup BC

Click to collapse



Hey werked, 

Are you finally not working? 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh shi* fair enough xD


----------



## werked (Oct 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey werked,
> 
> Are you finally not working?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Yea, i'm off this week. Packing and moving tho 
Fml


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

I'll be joining the spam party a bit late, me thinks. Got a few things to deal with in the meantime :thumbup:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh shi* fair enough xD

Click to collapse



Only 1000 more posts and I will be number 1 in this thread  

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Oct 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'll be joining the spam party a bit late, me thinks. Got a few things to deal with in the meantime :thumbup:

Click to collapse



+1 homework.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

werked said:


> Starting a spam/troll war is going to end bad. I don't want this thread closed or deleted. I'm going to fight the urge to troll this new thread you speak of. Please keep it clean tho guys. Everyone likes to have fun but don't take this too far.

Click to collapse



It's cool. We making ground area away from here. Sorry dex, I took over talks with em. Seems my inbox had the welcome sign.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2012)

werked said:


> Yea, i'm off this week. Packing and moving tho
> Fml

Click to collapse



Changing states? Cities? Or just a different house I'm same state/city?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 10:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 AM ----------

Be back a little later..

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Only 1000 more posts and I will be number 1 in this thread
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



_only_ :silly:

Dammit you overtook...

Well done mate    Edit: & Seeya !


----------



## werked (Oct 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Changing states? Cities? Or just a different house I'm same state/city?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bought a house Friday.... So just moving. Same area tho. :thumbup:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> It's cool. We making ground area away from here. Sorry dex, I took over talks with em. Seems my inbox had the welcome sign.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



See my post in the rc police thread.


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> See my post in the rc police thread.

Click to collapse



I saw it.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1629780

That thread. All the mods lurking ought to keep their butthurt to a minimum. What you guys think?

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice idea, So that's the joint thread?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> I saw it.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1629780
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's definitely better than making a brand new thread. It should be all good this way.


----------



## undercover (Oct 21, 2012)

Aaaaand i am back. Sounds like a solution. I'm up for it.

Aaaaaaand gtfo again....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## K.A. (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> I saw it.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1629780
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

Random post!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2012)

I have a suggestion for the 2nd post 

Change the photo there for this slightly edited one


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

Just gone up another space. I'm getting there xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2012)

Congrats man  But still way down there


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I have a suggestion for the 2nd post
> 
> Change the photo there for this slightly edited one

Click to collapse



That's brilliant 

---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Congrats man  But still way down there

Click to collapse



I'll get there one day xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That's brilliant
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ran out of thanks  I'll go on phone xD 

and you will dude, you got your place there pretty quickly already


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ran out of thanks  I'll go on phone xD
> 
> and you will dude, you got your place there pretty quickly already

Click to collapse



Well having spam fests just after me becoming a made man kinda helped that along


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 21, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Aaaaand i am back. Sounds like a solution. I'm up for it.
> 
> Aaaaaaand gtfo again....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2012)

haha yeah and brb xD


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I have a suggestion for the 2nd post
> 
> Change the photo there for this slightly edited one

Click to collapse



Max that is awesome! 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2012)

Haha thanks xD now yo wait for Dexter to see it 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha thanks xD now yo wait for Dexter to see it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Not good enough for OP. make it look better and we'll see


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 21, 2012)

hahah xD Okay man  It was using an online editor, No Photoshop on my laptop


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

sup everyone


----------



## trell959 (Oct 21, 2012)

How's everyone?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> sup everyone

Click to collapse



Hard dcks and airplanes. An I don't ride either of em.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hard dcks and airplanes. An I don't ride either of em.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Ass, gas, or grass...nobody rides for free.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ass, gas, or grass...nobody rides for free.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I love it when you say that to a girl and you can actually see the wheels turning, deciding which to give up. Trololulz

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Apex (Oct 21, 2012)

Are the RC trolls gone now...? Is it safe...?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

How did everyone become an RC...  I answered a question a few times....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> How did everyone become an RC...  I answered a question a few times....

Click to collapse



They make guides and are very helpful and a possible themer..


Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## a.cid (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice weekend was nice...

Bunked classes, spent time with Dad and business, cleaned up my fish tank and bought them a new filter for 10k INR (that's costly, around 200$)
And finally had some quality dinner with family, in a nice cool restaurant...
Some money and time well spent...

Just thought of sharing it with y'all...

I think I'll call it a night...
Bye weekend, you shall be missed!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2012)

Going to get a Starbucks 

Maybe some breakfast too 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> How did everyone become an RC...  I answered a question a few times....

Click to collapse



I made a few guides, and helping people...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



You likes the baked black?? Why???


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

My stomach is so messed up...  two bottles of wine, and a cheese and saukraut omelet don't mix well....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> They make guides and are very helpful and a possible themer..
> 
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse





trell959 said:


> I made a few guides, and helping people...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hahaha... I paid good $$$ for my RC! That's when MikeChanon could still be bought


----------



## InfinityFTW (Oct 21, 2012)

*From the OT Police*


----------



## werked (Oct 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Are the RC trolls gone now...? Is it safe...?

Click to collapse



Nah, i'm sure they are still lurking. Seems they are planning some sort of nerd attack .... Haha, "revenge of the nerds". I made a funny and didn't even realize it. :beer::beer:


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Hahaha... I paid good $$$ for my RC! That's when MikeChanon could still be bought

Click to collapse



You must of been really cheap then


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 21, 2012)

Whats up guys

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 21, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


>

Click to collapse



Nice one.

 Initiate plan Charlie in 5 minutes

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

Time to clean a giant @$$ house...  sigh...  well not giant...  but definitely not small....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> You must of been really cheap then

Click to collapse



"been" implies was... Incorrect angel, it should have read, 





> *You must be really cheap then*

Click to collapse



This is more better, noob:good:


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> "been" implies was... Incorrect angel, it should have read,
> 
> This is more better, noob:good:

Click to collapse



No smokes= me not thinking


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> No smokes= me not thinking

Click to collapse



Come on back when you've had a few and a couple beers to werk it:highfive:


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Come on back when you've had a few and a couple beers to werk it:highfive:

Click to collapse



Can't buy any :banghead: waiting for money to transfer


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Can't buy any :banghead: waiting for money to transfer

Click to collapse



here ya go bro


----------



## a.cid (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh a new mod in OT!
Hallo thar!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Apex (Oct 21, 2012)

werked said:


> Nah, i'm sure they are still lurking. Seems they are planning some sort of nerd attack .... Haha, "revenge of the nerds". I made a funny and didn't even realize it. :beer::beer:

Click to collapse








*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*



Quasimodem said:


> How did everyone become an RC...  I answered a question a few times....

Click to collapse



Wait, you answered "a" (1) question a few (2+ x) times? Welcome to xda... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

ok.. quick OP maintaince. ALL the probationary members have to PM me to get things sorted. Waiting


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> here ya go bro

Click to collapse



But I already wiped


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 21, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Oh a new mod in OT!
> Hallo thar!

Click to collapse



sorry man, my fanz iz always stalkin me


----------



## Apex (Oct 21, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Nice one.
> 
> Initiate plan Foxtrot Unicorn Charlie Kilo Echo Delta in 5 minutes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



FTFY

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## a.cid (Oct 21, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> sorry man, my fanz iz always stalkin me

Click to collapse




I see what you did there!




Apex_Strider said:


> FTFY
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Oh, I see what you too did there!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> sorry man, my fanz iz always stalkin me

Click to collapse



I know you aren't talking bout me.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> ok.. quick OP maintaince. ALL the probationary members have to PM me to get things sorted. Waiting

Click to collapse



I don't see any change


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> ok.. quick OP maintaince. ALL the probationary members have to PM me to get things sorted. Waiting

Click to collapse



Maybe people missed this.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## a.cid (Oct 21, 2012)

I didn't get a reply? 

/walks towards the door slowly


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I didn't get a reply?
> 
> /walks towards the door slowly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for going


----------



## boborone (Oct 21, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I didn't get a reply?
> 
> /walks towards the door slowly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's up man. Why u leave.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## a.cid (Oct 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Thanks for going

Click to collapse



My manners tell me to say "welcome", but my mind tells me to troll...
Ah, I guess I'll just go with my heart...and sleep...


Nighty night, don't kick me off while I'm asleep!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> You likes the baked black?? Why???

Click to collapse



It has everything o want in a ROM and the black theming is so much better then grey 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> It has everything o want in a ROM and the black theming is so much better then grey
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Traded my nexus for a razr

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Traded my nexus for a razr
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh here we go the merri go round of bad phones 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Oh here we go the merri go round of bad phones
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Nexus couldn't get a gps lock. What do you want me to do about it

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Nexus couldn't get a gps lock. What do you want me to do about it
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse



Umm mine does 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> ok.. quick OP maintaince. ALL the probationary members have to PM me to get things sorted. Waiting

Click to collapse



Because I suck at spamming..


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Because I suck at spamming..

Click to collapse



Hey Husam how goes it bro? 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I know you aren't talking bout me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jumbobombo (Oct 21, 2012)

It's a spam spam world 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

TonyStark said:


>

Click to collapse



If you can find me, we'll play.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey Husam how goes it bro?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



it goes good, just in the mood for some metal

what about you?


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> If you can find me, we'll play.

Click to collapse


Why you runz... I ask-ed you inz


----------



## werked (Oct 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> ok.. quick OP maintaince. ALL the probationary members have to PM me to get things sorted. Waiting

Click to collapse



PM sent


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Why you runz... I ask-ed you inz

Click to collapse



I'll be hiding on this thread


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> it goes good, just in the mood for some metal
> 
> what about you?

Click to collapse


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 21, 2012)

werked said:


> PM sent

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


>

Click to collapse



Nice thx


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2012)

Watching extreme couponing 

I am envious of how much they pay


Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 21, 2012)

Everybody watchin football

Sent from my SGH-I747 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

From last night


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

Probationary members list:

Apex_Strider
a.cid
TonyStark
Quasimodem
werked


What's the deal with probationary members? It's simple. Not official Mafia members yet, but able to post in here for the time being. They may be upgraded to members, or have their priviledge lifted any time without notice 

The Management


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> From last night

Click to collapse



Heeeeewy....I know that guy!!! Is teh Phantom of teh Opera 

Yes...I was right!!


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I'll be hiding on this thread

Click to collapse



even Mods need permission for that...


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Heeeeewy....I know that guy!!! Is teh Phantom of teh Opera
> 
> Yes...I was right!!

Click to collapse




:sly::sly::sly:






dexter93 said:


> even Mods need permission for that...

Click to collapse



So who do I talk to..


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2012)

good night people


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



does that mean that you are interested into joining?


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> good night people

Click to collapse



'night Dash


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

46 posts until 4k... and 8 thanks to 1300...  i better get spamming...  or maybe *gasp* help out in q/a?


----------



## Apex (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> 46 posts until 4k... and 8 thanks to 1300...  i better get spamming...  or maybe *gasp* help out in q/a?

Click to collapse



Nah, go the S*P*A*M* route... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> does that mean that you are interested into joining?

Click to collapse



Well I am 3rd generation Italian


----------



## Apex (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Well I am 3rd generation Italian

Click to collapse



So you're from Jersey? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 21, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Well I am 3rd generation Italian

Click to collapse



I guess you could be added to the probationary members list


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

This is great LOL....  I'm a prisoner, on house arrest, on probation, hopefully to be paroled....  couldn't ask for more out of life...  :good:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> This is great LOL....  I'm a prisoner, on house arrest, on probation, hopefully to be paroled....  couldn't ask for more out of life...  :good:

Click to collapse



I may have missed it in the massive spamfest of the past few weeks, but what did you do quasi?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I may have missed it in the massive spamfest of the past few weeks, but what did you do quasi?

Click to collapse



Lots of dui's 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I may have missed it in the massive spamfest of the past few weeks, but what did you do quasi?

Click to collapse



6 DUIS over 10yrs...  most recent one was a felony...


----------



## Apex (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> 6 DUIS over 10yrs...  most recent one was a felony...

Click to collapse



Lucky you weren't getting those in Texas; after 3 its a felony and mandatory prison sentencing... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Lucky you weren't getting those in Texas; after 3 its a felony and mandatory prison sentencing...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



They don't fall off after 5 years?  Most of mine have fallen off...  and it's mandatory prison here too...  just they're overcrowded and prefer house arrest for DUIs...


----------



## Apex (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> They don't fall off after 5 years?  Most of mine have fallen off...  and it's mandatory prison here too...  just they're overcrowded and prefer house arrest for DUIs...

Click to collapse



Dude, Texas will lock you up for anything. Overcrowding means "welcome to prison"... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> They don't fall off after 5 years?  Most of mine have fallen off...  and it's mandatory prison here too...  just they're overcrowded and prefer house arrest for DUIs...

Click to collapse



Az forces at least 24hours in jail and a breathalizer in your car for the first offense 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 21, 2012)

Mmmkay... anyone got a tl;dr version of the last 20 pages? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> So you're from Jersey?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse




in no way shape or form related to them. 






dexter93 said:


> I guess you could be added to the probationary members list

Click to collapse



Interesting. And being a full member takes?


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey kid,I got my smokes now


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 22, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> in no way shape or form related to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Teh noob mod is back??

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 22, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Teh noob mod is back??
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who said I left?


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 22, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Hey kid,I got my smokes now

Click to collapse



Only one kid here.. KidCarter

and u dontz wanna mess withHIM!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 22, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Only one kid here.. KidCarter
> 
> and u dontz wanna mess withHIM!

Click to collapse



Don't forget Mephikun...


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 22, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Only one kid here.. KidCarter
> 
> and u dontz wanna mess withHIM!

Click to collapse



I'll get the hulk to smash you


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 22, 2012)

Sigh… I leave for a while and I come back to see that this spam fest is going crazy fast, the noob mod is posting again (but I don't mind that too much because he seems sound, for now) and people mentioning my name.

Can't I ever get any peace?!?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

Margaritas in an hour!!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## werked (Oct 22, 2012)

I love you guys. That is all.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sigh… I leave for a while and I come back to see that this spam fest is going crazy fast, the noob mod is posting again (but I don't mind that too much because he seems sound, for now) and people mentioning my name.
> 
> Can't I ever get any peace?!?

Click to collapse



Didn't mean to reference you I meant Tony,I actually had to check lol. I'm just going to go smoke my cig


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 22, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I'll get the hulk to smash you

Click to collapse













*The Archangel*​


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Don't forget Mephikun...

Click to collapse



No, please mess with the Meph... :thumbup::beer:

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*



werked said:


> I love you guys. That is all.

Click to collapse



Huh, if only... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## trell959 (Oct 22, 2012)

We already won? 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1948046

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> We already won?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1948046
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Woo hoo....last post!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 22, 2012)

OMG. Some people have truly took stupidity to the next level. :sly::what::what:


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1262364





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

Erm... Buy an iPhone much? :banghead:

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 22, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> *The Archangel*​

Click to collapse



All I need to do is step to the side


----------



## werked (Oct 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> We already won?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1948046
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm confused 







Danial723 said:


> Woo hoo....last post!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Still confused 

Anyway.... Cheers:beer::beer:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 22, 2012)

PO just texted...  gotta report tomorrow instead of Wed...  sigh...


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

Beeeeeeers.... 

(and nerds) 







*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Blumpz... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## werked (Oct 22, 2012)

:banghead:I should have hired someone to pack and move my crap. Wtf was I thinking?! Right, I wasn't. :banghead:


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

I just won an HTC One S @ the BBQ... :thumbup::beer:

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I just won an HTC One S @ the BBQ... :thumbup::beer:
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Proof or it didn't happen


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Proof or it didn't happen

Click to collapse



Proof is in the pudding, and by 'pudding', I mean my email. Though, all my contact info resides in said email, I'll refrain from posting a screenie due to privacy concerns. When it ships and I receive it, I'll post your "proof". 

Naysayer... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## werked (Oct 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I just won an HTC One S @ the BBQ... :thumbup::beer:
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Awesome!! Now you can send me your Atrix, since you won't be needing it .


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

werked said:


> Awesome!! Now you can send me your Atrix, since you won't be needing it .

Click to collapse



Meh, keeping the A2, now that Moto sent me a new one. Need a 'tester' for development work. Not messing with my SGSIII, no way, no how... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 22, 2012)

anyone got a beer?


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> anyone got a beer?

Click to collapse



I'm drunk... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## huggs (Oct 22, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> anyone got a beer?

Click to collapse



had one, but my girl drank it before i could get one drink :crying:


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

huggs said:


> had one, but my girl drank it before i could get one drink :crying:

Click to collapse



Who's in control of that relationship? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 22, 2012)

all i have is whiskey....


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> all i have is whiskey....

Click to collapse



Drink up, mate! 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Drink up, mate!
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse




bbbuuttt i dont want to drink alone...:crying:


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> bbbuuttt i dont want to drink alone...:crying:

Click to collapse



I have Jameson at the house, be there in 10 minutes... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I have Jameson at the house, be there in 10 minutes...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



hellz yeaz


----------



## huggs (Oct 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Who's in control of that relationship?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Isn't it obvious?
If I wanted to be in control, I'd get a dog
Oh wait, I have a dog
He craps on the carpet and I get to clean it up
FML


----------



## boborone (Oct 22, 2012)

Hmmm rc thread got closed.......

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hmmm rc thread got closed.......
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



For now...

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 22, 2012)

Rice crispies




That is all

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## trell959 (Oct 22, 2012)

So no party? I did my homework early so I can party!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Oct 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Rice crispies
> 
> View attachment 1420867
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





looks like fruity pebbles.
rice crispies are all one color right?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

I like to picture my Jesus in a tuxedo t-shirt because it says I'm formal, but I'm here to party.


----------



## boborone (Oct 22, 2012)

huggs said:


> looks like fruity pebbles.
> rice crispies are all one color right?

Click to collapse



You be quiet with that arguing. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 22, 2012)

Family's in town...  which of course means the G75 I paid for is in use by someone else...  sigh...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## a.cid (Oct 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> What's up man. Why u leave.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Nothing man, I thought I had to pm
 dex, he didn't reply (while I was awake)
And now this vvv






dexter93 said:


> Probationary members list:
> 
> Apex_Strider
> a.cid
> ...

Click to collapse




@|| ©00|






Apex_Strider said:


> I just won an HTC One S @ the BBQ... :thumbup::beer:
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Quick, there's no time for questions, send it over here!

Edit: wow, after so many attempts, multi-quoting worked?!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> So no party? I did my homework early so I can party!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This threads always full of letdowns


----------



## boborone (Oct 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> This threads always full of letdowns

Click to collapse



OK rc......

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 22, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> OK rc......
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Oh really?!?


----------



## boborone (Oct 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Oh really?!?

Click to collapse





_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Everyone else seems to have gone offline :what:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 22, 2012)

Don't know if I should be happy or worried about tomorrow...  maybe its my day...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 22, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Don't know if I should be happy or worried about tomorrow...  maybe its my day...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Be neither. Just be casual about it. It's better that way.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Be neither. Just be casual about it. It's better that way.

Click to collapse



Always am...  or else he starts accusing me of drinking and coming to my house more often...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 22, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Always am...  or else he starts accusing me of drinking and coming to my house more often...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Fingers crossed for you though buddy


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi all

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redneck_666 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm not a member, but thought I'd leave this here...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7sP8eFA0WM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 22, 2012)

Well speak of the devil...  phone just rang they lost my signal...  tried to say I left the house...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## boborone (Oct 22, 2012)

Good luck b. Hope it goes your way.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 22, 2012)

I can't help it if I live in a big house and their box is crap...

Not sent from your phone...

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 PM ----------

Here's an idea...  I'm just gonna press the anklets button every 5 minutes...  force the box to dial in


Not sent from your phone...


----------



## a.cid (Oct 22, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I can't help it if I live in a big house and their box is crap...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Prolly wouldn't help your cause...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 22, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Prolly wouldn't help your cause...
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



It'll ensure I don't lose communication with the box...  might need to be replaced...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 22, 2012)

holy crap, i just saw the time. what have i been doing all day???


----------



## trell959 (Oct 22, 2012)

Ugh, I have to write my friends essay for him... 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Ugh, I have to write my friends essay for him...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You best be getting paid.


----------



## werked (Oct 22, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Don't know if I should be happy or worried about tomorrow...  maybe its my day...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Good luck. Hope it goes well.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 22, 2012)

Proto...  its done...  u have 105...  I need you to power cycle the modem...  u might not have internet til u do....  leave everything else powered up...  it'll pull a wan IP...  once it comes up the us and ds lights will blink in unison...  that's the 105 f/w downloading...  then it'll reboot... once power ds us and online are solid and link is blinking check your speeds...


Not sent from your phone...


----------



## boborone (Oct 22, 2012)

Storm you still online? 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Storm you still online?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Sure is! Too drunk to sleep right now.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 22, 2012)

I can probably get a couple more boot files but y'all saw how long that took...  just PM me...


Not sent from your phone...


----------



## boborone (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Sure is! Too drunk to sleep right now.

Click to collapse



Archangel is wanting to join the marines. Said you would answer questions. He's offline now but can you shoot him a pm? Just say hi.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Archangel is wanting to join the *Marines*. Said you would answer questions. He's offline now but can you shoot him a pm? Just say hi.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Roger Dodger!


also FTFY, Marines is a proper noun and thus should be capitalized.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 22, 2012)

Why do threads I unsubscribed to on the computer still show in Tapatalk?  Very annoying...


----------



## boborone (Oct 22, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Why do threads I unsubscribed to on the computer still show in Tapatalk?  Very annoying...

Click to collapse



Participated or favorites tab?

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Participated or favorites tab?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Gotcha...  I've been looking at participated...


----------



## trell959 (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> You best be getting paid.

Click to collapse



I am getting paid, I might also be getting ctr high compression pistons, but I doubt they'll fit my d series. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 22, 2012)

who said i was offline? thanks bobo


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I am getting paid, I might also be getting ctr high compression pistons, but I doubt they'll fit my d series.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Doubtful, the stupid D17 doesn't like to use parts from other motors. Which is odd seeing as how you can swap 90% of the rest of the car with the DC5 or the EP3.


----------



## boborone (Oct 22, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> who said i was offline? thanks bobo

Click to collapse



The absence of a green dot next to your name.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> The absence of a green dot next to your name.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



i have to ability to go invisible on xda


----------



## boborone (Oct 22, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> i have to ability to go invisible on xda

Click to collapse



We all do. In usercp settings 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 22, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> i have to ability to go invisible on xda

Click to collapse



What sorcery is this?


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What sorcery is this?

Click to collapse



its fun


boborone said:


> We all do. In usercp settings
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



wasnt sure never really used it till recently


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> i have to ability to go invisible on xda

Click to collapse


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse



now i miss my dog....


----------



## undercover (Oct 22, 2012)

Browsing from the app


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 22, 2012)

Lmfao......it lasted longer than I ever expected 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## a.cid (Oct 22, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> View attachment 1421193
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



Knock knock

Who's there?

Rc

Rc who?

Rc who wants to join?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## undercover (Oct 22, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Knock knock
> 
> Who's there?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not join. Be allowed in on a guest basis now and again 

Browsing from the app


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 22, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Interesting. And being a full member takes?

Click to collapse



3 months of activity without causing trouble 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 22, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Lmfao......it lasted longer than I ever expected
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



thats what she said??



dexter93 said:


> 3 months of activity without causing trouble
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



trouble as in the thread or xda


----------



## K.A. (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## trell959 (Oct 22, 2012)

It's 1:37am and I have to be up in 4 hours... no sleep for me tonight 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 22, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> trouble as in the thread or xda

Click to collapse



Trouble in general. Good morning btw

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 22, 2012)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse



Dats rite!

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

G'morning La Mafia and fellow probationarians... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> G'morning La Mafia and fellow probationarians...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Morning apex

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

Anyone else hungover this morning? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 22, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Morning apex
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just a quick question before I go...  doesnt it feel like that's what the internet should be for everyone?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Anyone else hungover this morning?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Nope. Even if I'd been drinking I wouldn't have had a hangover 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## a.cid (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning all!

Where's bd? Haven't seen her around!? 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 22, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Where's bd? Haven't seen her around!?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Busy throwing bricks I suppose 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Nope. Even if I'd been drinking I wouldn't have had a hangover
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



That's because you're still quite young. The older you get, coupled with the more you drink, equals the more you feel like the liquor store fell out of the sky and landed on you the next morning... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm out yall...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Nope. Even if I'd been drinking I wouldn't have had a hangover
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse





Apex_Strider said:


> That's because you're still quite young. The older you get, coupled with the more you drink, equals the more you feel like the liquor store fell out of the sky and landed on you the next morning...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



lol try drinking 2 bottles of Jack in 1 night, being young didn't save me from that hangover/alcohol poisoning. Had a 4 day long hangover after that, very much not fun.

*note that was back when I was 23*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> That's because you're still quite young. The older you get, coupled with the more you drink, equals the more you feel like the liquor store fell out of the sky and landed on you the next morning...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



I find it funny though because most of my mates will have hangovers yet they'd have drank much less than me 
Unlucky about the being old though 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> I'm out yall...

Click to collapse



For real? Properly out?


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I find it funny though because most of my mates will have hangovers yet they'd have drank much less than me
> Unlucky about the being old though
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Who you calling "old", Kid? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lol try drinking 2 bottles of Jack in 1 night, being young didn't save me from that hangover/alcohol poisoning. Had a 4 day long hangover after that, very much not fun.
> 
> *note that was back when I was 23*

Click to collapse



4/5 litres of straight vodka over a couple if hours was my worst night. I woke up in hospital with a drip in my arm :/
Luckily I didn't have a hangover though because of the crap they put into the drip xD


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Who you calling "old", Kid?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



I called no-one old. It was simply implied 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I find it funny though because most of my mates will have hangovers yet they'd have drank much less than me
> Unlucky about the being old though
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not like that I hope...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I called no-one old. It was simply implied
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



I'm old enough to know better, but young enough not to care... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> 4/5 litres of straight vodka over a couple if hours was my worst night. I woke up in hospital with a drip in my arm :/
> Luckily I didn't have a hangover though because of the crap they put into the drip xD
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse




Dude IV's are the absolute BEST way to cure hangovers! When I was stationed in Okinawa we had a Corpsman in our barracks that was one of our drinking buddies. Every morning after we had a hard night of drinking he would give all of us an IV as "training" lol, it was great!


----------



## undercover (Oct 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> That's because you're still quite young. The older you get, coupled with the more you drink, equals the more you feel like the liquor store fell out of the sky and landed on you the next morning...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Drink A LOT of water when on the lash(during) . Main reason for hangover is dehydration, which is caused by  high intake of alcohol. 

Browsing from the app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 22, 2012)

Well I just signed  a LOT more paperwork the usual...  One of the papers signed by the circuit court judge...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 22, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Well I just signed  a LOT more paperwork the usual...  One of the papers signed by the circuit court judge...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Too lazy to read back. What happened? 

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## boborone (Oct 22, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> thats what she said??
> 
> 
> 
> trouble as in the thread or xda

Click to collapse



In general. We like this place to be peaceful. In fact a dev got vetoed out right away because of his attitude in the forums. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Oct 22, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I wanted to let the mafia know, that during a dispute with a fella wanting to fit in, he was slammed and tossed aside. He was in the hospitol during this time and I wanted mafia to know what has happed to this poor soul...

Click to collapse



 What's going on here? Won't let me see the thread you quoted that from.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 22, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> What's going on here? Won't let me see the thread you quoted that from.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because you haven't got access 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## boborone (Oct 22, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> What's going on here? Won't let me see the thread you quoted that from.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's in rc forum

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## undercover (Oct 22, 2012)

Tony, not my business of course, but is he ok with you going out in public with that? 

Browsing from the app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Too lazy to read back. What happened?
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



Lookin like I'm getting paroled soon...  signed everythinf except release papers...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## boborone (Oct 22, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Lookin like I'm getting paroled soon...  signed everythinf except release papers...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Congrats man! Good things for good people. Always comes around. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## trell959 (Oct 22, 2012)

Guys. I'm not going to school today. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Guys. I'm not going to school today.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So Trell, what's new with you this morning? 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## trell959 (Oct 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> So Trell, what's new with you this morning?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Side of thethe

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning y'all.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Side of thethe
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Side of thethe
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Trell are you really that sleepy that you went full retard?


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning y'all.

Click to collapse



G'morning, sunshine! All packed up? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## boborone (Oct 22, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning y'all.

Click to collapse



Howdy







QuantumFoam said:


> View attachment 1421800
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



Alien meme

Teenagers.jpg

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Alien meme
> 
> Teenagers.jpg
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Alien meme
> 
> Teenagers.jpg
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## werked (Oct 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> G'morning, sunshine! All packed up?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Nope!! Guess what tho.... I've been thinking about it and I've come to a pretty solid conclusion, I don't care.  Also, I'm in no hurry bc my landlord made me angry. I'm now taking my sweet time to get out of here, haha jokes on him. Jerk.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> So Trell, what's new with you this morning?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse











StormMcCloud said:


> Trell are you really that sleepy that you went full retard?

Click to collapse



I blew my motor. Sitting in the side of the street, waiting for my dad

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse





Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

werked said:


> Nope!! Guess what tho.... I've been thinking about it and I've come to a pretty solid conclusion, I don't care.  Also, I'm in no hurry bc my landlord made me angry. I'm now taking my sweet time to get out of here, haha jokes on him. Jerk.

Click to collapse



Hell hath no fury, you know the rest... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I blew my motor. Sitting in the side of the street, waiting for my dad
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Damn dude, how many miles did you have on her? And how freaking rough do you drive that EM2?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 22, 2012)

Total respect for this guy

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## trell959 (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Damn dude, how many miles did you have on her? And how freaking rough do you drive that EM2?

Click to collapse



217xxx. And I didn't even drive it that rough
 And it sounds more cam, or pulley related. Won't start though.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> 217xxx. And I didn't even drive it that rough
> And it sounds more cam, or pulley related. Won't start though.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



trell you been in RC OT? Please check it out


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> 217xxx. And I didn't even drive it that rough
> And it sounds more cam, or pulley related. Won't start though.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ahh okay 200k plus it probably is either cam or pulley related if you hadn't already swapped for newer ones. Hopefully it's an easy/cheap fix. It's always sad to see an EM2 die. 

On the other hand...you should buy a FR-S!


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 22, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33119667#post33119667


----------



## werked (Oct 22, 2012)

Look, I tricked my ride out. U like??


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 22, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33119667#post33119667

Click to collapse



Already PMed. It's heart breaking 

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 22, 2012)

werked said:


> Look, I tricked my ride out. U like??

Click to collapse





Awesome!!! 

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning. 


Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

I added pretty to my ride too! 








Babydoll25 said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse




Also, mornin' BD!


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Already PMed. It's heart breaking
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



very much so.


----------



## boborone (Oct 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Hey missed ya. 

I got a new game, you shoot zombies in it. Reminds me of you. In some of the levels there is a chick zombie. She stands at the back hurling bricks at you. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## werked (Oct 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Morning, BD.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 22, 2012)

I haz a tired. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz a tired.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Lack of sleep again? 

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

werked said:


> Look, I tricked my ride out. U like??

Click to collapse



This is the only mod I've done to my car, but it was worth every decibel... 







*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## trell959 (Oct 22, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> trell you been in RC OT? Please check it out

Click to collapse



 heartbreaking. My condolences goes out to him and his family 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Lack of sleep again?
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



The last time I slept (more than fifteen minutes with my head on a desk....) Was Saturday. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## werked (Oct 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> This is the only mod I've done to my car, but it was worth every decibel...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is my only mod.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 22, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33119667#post33119667

Click to collapse




trell959 said:


> heartbreaking. My condolences goes out to him and his family
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Poor fella was in here yesterday, while he was at the hospital. We were like we are and booted him out. Kinda makes you put things into perspective..


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 22, 2012)

Look what my dad sent me.......
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 22, 2012)

werked said:


> This is my only mod.

Click to collapse



Sweet, you have the limited production Pringlator:good::good:


----------



## werked (Oct 22, 2012)

Here ya Quasimodem.... This is my real car haha. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

werked said:


> Here ya Quasimodem.... This is my real car haha. :thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



(*swooning*) 

(**again**) 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## boborone (Oct 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Look what my dad sent me.......
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Hey congrats! You gots a hall of fame daddy!

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

werked said:


> Here ya Quasimodem.... This is my real car haha. :thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



Ahh Mustake! Kill it! Kill it with fire!


----------



## undercover (Oct 22, 2012)

Gets me from a to b

Browsing from the app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey congrats! You gots a hall of fame daddy!
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Yeah. I'm proud of him. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------




tinky1 said:


> View attachment 1421879
> Gets me from a to b
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



What are you? Three?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> View attachment 1421879
> Gets me from a to b
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



Now that is one pimp ride!


----------



## undercover (Oct 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah. I'm proud of him.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



4 and 3 quarters. 







StormMcCloud said:


> Now that is one pimp ride!

Click to collapse



It has a sticker at the front! *chuffed*

Browsing from the app


----------



## trell959 (Oct 22, 2012)

Tow truck just arrived

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Tow truck just arrived
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What happened now? 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 22, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> 4 and 3 quarters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Since when did kids aged 4 start having kids? 

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Since when did kids aged 4 start having kids?
> 
> I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse



You didn't know? That is MTV's new hit show! 16 and Pregnant wasn't drawing the crowds anymore.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 22, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Since when did kids aged 4 start having kids?
> 
> I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse



Time travel? A squirrel and a monkey? Enhanced DNA? I am out of stupid suggestions?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## trell959 (Oct 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> What happened now?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Motor, something happened.

My car is too low for the tow truck 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Motor, something happened.
> 
> My car is too low for the tow truck
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Flatbed! 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Oct 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Motor, something happened.
> 
> My car is too low for the tow truck
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So gangsta...

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## trell959 (Oct 22, 2012)

They got it

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> They got it
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I hope he doesn't hit a bump cus that pipe is going to scrape.


----------



## undercover (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I hope he doesn't hit a bump or that pipe is going to scrape.

Click to collapse



He can call a plumber to fix that "pipe" 

Browsing from the app


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> You didn't know? That is MTV's new hit show! 16 and Pregnant wasn't drawing the crowds anymore.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately,i dont watch MTV much...







Babydoll25 said:


> Time travel? A squirrel and a monkey? Enhanced DNA? I am out of stupid suggestions?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Now I know why my keyboard always converted tinky to stinky(sorry)...Auto correct FTW 

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Unfortunately,i dont watch MTV much...

Click to collapse



It was a joke 



tinky1 said:


> He can call a plumber to fix that "pipe"
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



Pipe in this case is referring to his exhaust pipe.


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> It was a joke
> 
> 
> 
> Pipe in this case is referring to his exhaust pipe.

Click to collapse



Ofc I know that 

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## trell959 (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I hope he doesn't hit a bump cus that pipe is going to scrape.

Click to collapse



Stock cat back widened to 2.5" I guess it wouldn't be a cat back considering I don't have a cat 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 22, 2012)

werked said:


> Here ya Quasimodem.... This is my real car haha. :thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



I'm jealous...  I hit 138 in a  Cobra once.... Thanks will be hit after I set all this up...

check this out yall:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33121785#post33121785

LMAO


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Stock cat back widened to 2.5" I guess it wouldn't be a cat back considering I don't have a cat
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh, do you have a dog?  :silly:


----------



## undercover (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Oh, do you have a dog?  :silly:

Click to collapse



If he widened cats back by 2.5",imagine what he would to to a dog... 




Browsing from the app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> If he widened cats back by 2.5",imagine what he would to to a dog...
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



 Look out Mike Vick it seems there's a new dog "lover" in town!


----------



## trell959 (Oct 22, 2012)

Finally at school. Screw mondays! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 22, 2012)

:nOOb's: killed thread :nOOb's:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning mafia! What is going on with all the noobs! :what::what:

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 22, 2012)

spent 30 minutes fixing inverted broken google now, and another 10 to make it talk...


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning mafia! What is going on with all the noobs! :what::what:
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I'm not just any n00b, I'm a "probationary n00b"...:thumbup:

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm not just any n00b, I'm a "probationary n00b"...:thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



He's not talkin at you bro...


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> He's not talkin at you bro...

Click to collapse



Fair enough... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> He's not talkin at you bro...

Click to collapse



I didn't do it, I'm still too tipsy to kill a thread.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning mafia!

Click to collapse



Yo bro


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm not just any n00b, I'm a "probationary n00b"...:thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Did I say probationary noobs? 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 09:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 AM ----------

Look what I found at circle k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 09:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 AM ----------

Meh not that great, in fact this is almost diet soda!!  didn't see that in the store 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Did I say probationary noobs?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Umm.....ew.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

Puzzle time!!













Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Puzzle time!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. Not puzzle time. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Umm.....ew.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



It does taste a lot like mango though and can't tell it has less sugar, but not going to buy it Again

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 10:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 AM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> No. Not puzzle time.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Yes! 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> It does taste a lot like mango though and can't tell it has less sugar, but not going to buy it Again
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Puzzle time!!
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Which puzzle game is that? I'll play if I can look up how it's played.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Which puzzle game is that? I'll play if I can look up how it's played.

Click to collapse



Check pm soon  and its called iassociate 2 its a word association game.
Wait for pm then read the short In game instructions and you will know how to play

Pm coming shortlt

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Check pm soon  and its called iassociate 2 its a word association game.
> Wait for pm then read the short In game instructions and you will know how to play
> 
> Pm coming shortlt
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds good.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Sounds good.

Click to collapse



And check pm!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 10:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Comeatmesnowflake.jpg

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> And check pm!
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Cool got the PM. For the top 4+2+5 on yours try Kung Fu Panda.


----------



## codeknight11 (Oct 22, 2012)

Late to the party. But better late than never


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Cool got the PM. For the top 4+2+5 on yours try Kung Fu Panda.

Click to collapse




Nice!!!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

Eye-----(8) try Glass




*changed my mind, lol, will be posting new guesses as new posts. Stupid alcohol made me forget what thread this was XD*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Eye-----(8) try Glass
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sadly no and its not eyeballs either 

---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------

However you're kung fu panda helped me a lot: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 10:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 AM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> Eye-----(8) try Glass
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You missed the point of this thread 

Bit do what you will


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

Eyepatch


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Eyepatch

Click to collapse



Great!!
Got a little more off of that 








Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

Right above See is Watch

Between Guitar and Game is Play

Above Pirate is Scurvy

Above Scurvy is Disease


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Right above See is Watch
> 
> Between Guitar and Game is Play
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All correct !

Thanks you are helping too much!!!  Lol 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

lol I'm good at these kinds of puzzles.

Between Dots and Stripes is Spots.

Spots and Tiger is leopard

Sign and Write is Signature


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lol I'm good at these kinds of puzzles.
> 
> Between Dots and Stripes is Spots.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then there is lion below tiger


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

Between Watch and See is Look.

To the right of Sign Language is Hands and the right of that is Foot

The blank 5 letter over Eye of the Tiger is Rocky.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Between Watch and See is Look.

Click to collapse



Haha I was working on that one for awhile


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

Left of Rocky is Boxing


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Between Watch and See is Look.
> 
> To the right of Sign Language is Hands and the right of that is Foot
> 
> The blank 5 letter over Eye of the Tiger is Rocky.

Click to collapse



I solved about 4 more after that rocky one :cyclops:

---------- Post added at 11:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 AM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> Left of Rocky is Boxing

Click to collapse



way ahead of you


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

lol well straight left of Black is Black Bear, then Bear, then Panda
Down and left of Black is Black Be??



BeerChameleon said:


> I solved about 4 more after that rocky one :cyclops:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol and the ones you figured out are....?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

Above write is spell then spelling then spelling bee then bee and honey which I already had 

---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 AM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> lol well straight left of Black is Black Bear, then Bear, then Panda
> Down and left of Black is Black Be??
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Boxing, bonus word boxer and see above 

Above boxing is martial arts connected to karate. You might have these already but..


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 22, 2012)

What game is that?

Sorry guys for crashing in, I'm just interested

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

Alright next to bee is honey
Above Bear is Winnie The Pooh
Above Martial Arts is also Kung Fu


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> What game is that?
> 
> Sorry guys for crashing in, I'm just interested
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Check pm shortly 

I hope your sig is lying otherwise no game for you 

---------- Post added at 11:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 AM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> Alright next to bee is honey
> Above Bear is Winnie The Pooh

Click to collapse



ya got that  

How about the fictional character coonected to winnie the pooh?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Check pm shortly
> 
> I hope your sig is lying otherwise no game for you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Duh, Piglet.

Bwahahahaha! Below Boxing is Mike Tyson and between him and Eye is Ear!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Duh, Piglet.

Click to collapse



I forgot about him 

Anyway

Then pig then fat then fat chance, then chance then dice, then die then death


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Check pm shortly
> 
> I hope your sig is lying otherwise no game for you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah..my SIG is lying..I use Motorola Defy

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Yeah..my SIG is lying..I use Motorola Defy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Y a i figured since you are a RC 

Well enjoy and don't get addicted LOL

---------- Post added at 11:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 AM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> Duh, Piglet.
> 
> Bwahahahaha! Below Boxing is Mike Tyson and between him and Eye is Ear!

Click to collapse



thanks for mike tyson I already had ear


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Y a i figured since you are a RC
> 
> Well enjoy and don't get addicted LOL
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Throw up current screens so ppero can join in easier.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Throw up current screens so ppero can join in easier.

Click to collapse



I will..

Hey storm did you read the instruction of how typing on the solved words can help you get multiple attached words and hints as well ?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I will..
> 
> Hey storm did you read the instruction of how typing on the solved words can help you get multiple attached words and hints as well ?

Click to collapse



I did not read that...thanks for the heads up. (it appears I'm out of actual thanks for the day )


----------



## undercover (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I did not read that...thanks for the heads up. (it appears I'm out of actual thanks for the day )

Click to collapse



Gotta that covered. 

Browsing from the app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

Current screens:













Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Current screens:
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Read - Story

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

Next to Ghost is Ghost Ship


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Read - Story
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Close

It was study but your guess got me the first 2 letters


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

Above Ghost Ship is Flying Dutchman


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Next to Ghost is Ghost Ship

Click to collapse



then ship then cruise then cancun and carribean and mexico and more  look at the screens :silly:


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 22, 2012)

Orange - bark

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Orange - bark
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



no..

What does that have to do with orange?


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> no..
> 
> What does that have to do with orange?

Click to collapse



Google translate translated wrongly.

Stand by

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Google translate translated wrongly.
> 
> Stand by
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



LOL ok I was like wtf


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

Up and right of pirate is Pegleg above that is Leg.

Above Scurvy is Disease


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Up and right of pirate is Pegleg above that is Leg.

Click to collapse



wood next pegleg?


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> no..
> 
> What does that have to do with orange?

Click to collapse



Peel?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Peel?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



tried it


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

Fly --- Flying Dutchman --- Dutch --- Heineken  above that Beer above that Corona


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Fly --- Flying Dutchman --- Dutch --- Heineken  above that Beer above that Corona

Click to collapse



nice

---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 AM ----------

Storm this what I got from mine and yours 






Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

Right of Lemon is Sour above that Sweet above that Sugar.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Right of Lemon is Sour above that Sweet above that Sugar.

Click to collapse



below sour is bitter 

---------- Post added at 12:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 PM ----------

87% done!!!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

Between English and Read is Study.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Between English and Read is Study.

Click to collapse



Welcome to a page or 2 ago


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Welcome to a page or 2 ago

Click to collapse



lol didn't see it. 

Alright how about between Blind and Deaf is Dumb (an old expression for mute).


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

Storm here is more I solved 





Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

Solar Eclipse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Solar Eclipse

Click to collapse



Just got that


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Welcome to a page or 2 ago

Click to collapse



Nvm

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

Clock---Face and above that is Nose


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

on tree to the left: shade-shadow


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

Only 2 screenshots now!!









Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 22, 2012)

Moon - Craters
Clock - Time

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

Crap forgot I didn't give you this one earlier, between Lose and Spelling Bee is Competition.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Can you post updated pic.
> 
> I think I have the answer to one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



One sec 

Storm:

Pimple on face and acne bonus word

---------- Post added at 12:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------




ppero196 said:


> Moon - Craters
> Clock - Time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



storm got clock and no to craters


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

Vitamin --- Health ---- Disease


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> One sec
> 
> Storm:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check clock...right of it should be time

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

Well we are retarded.....between Moon and Sun is Eclipse. /facepalm


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Check clock...right of it should be time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There is none left on clock 

It was watch, face , hands etc.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

Math is up and to the left of Study.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Well we are retarded.....between Moon and Sun is Eclipse. /facepalm

Click to collapse



FML LOL

---------- Post added at 12:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------

All we got left:






Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 22, 2012)

Clock,watch,face,eclipse,this thread is weirder than I thought :what: Nevertheless, I am going to stay 

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 22, 2012)

Game - Celebration

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Game - Celebration
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Done already it was competition 

see new screenshot


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

The 4 is Math the 7 below it is Numbers.


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> The 4 is Math the 7 below it is Numbers.

Click to collapse



Damn you..I was just about to post that

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> The 4 is Math the 7 below it is Numbers.

Click to collapse



last 2!!!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

7 Grammar


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> 7 Grammar

Click to collapse



last one!!! 

Edit its school!!!


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 22, 2012)

6-count? O.O

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

School! Curse you for editing yours with the answer!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

Puzzle done!! 

New puzzle a little later I am going to lunch


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

lol I'm going to sleep. Been up since like 4pm yesterday.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> School! Curse you for editing yours with the answer!

Click to collapse



since i had 20 hints I used 3 of them and solved it 

Choose the next puzzle Storm


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

Hahaha cheater!


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> since i had 20 hints I used 3 of them and solved it
> 
> Choose the next puzzle Storm

Click to collapse



What's the answer for the 6th one?  o.o

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hahaha cheater!

Click to collapse



hey they are there for a reason, thank to you I didn't need them and I thought I use some of them.

Also night!!

When you come back maybe another round 

---------- Post added at 12:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> What's the answer for the 6th one?  o.o
> 
> I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse



school


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> hey they are there for a reason, thank to you I didn't need them and I thought I use some of them.
> 
> Also night!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now I remember why I used to hate puzzles ...

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> hey they are there for a reason, thank to you I didn't need them and I thought I use some of them.
> 
> Also night!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds good to me! Also I used google to get the spelling for a few of them so I guess that also counts as me cheating.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 22, 2012)

Here are some great directions:good::good:


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 22, 2012)

Y can't I sleep? :banghead::banghead:

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Y can't I sleep? :banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Cause the sun is out?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Cause the sun is out?

Click to collapse



But I'm exhausted and I haven't slept in two days.....

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## trell959 (Oct 22, 2012)

Bump

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> But I'm exhausted and I haven't slept in two days.....
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Have some beers 

Then sleep

or take some nyquil or something to knock you out 

---------- Post added at 01:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Bump
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey trell

How is actually going to school for once?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 22, 2012)

Don't mean to intrude, but I have a soft spot for those struggling for sleep, as I've seen my wife fight it for years.  BD, pm me if you'd like ideas on otc vitamins for sleep or what to seek from a doctor for times when you need it.  Being married to it, I've absorbed a wealth of knowledge on insomnia.

/lurking engaged.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Have some beers
> 
> Then sleep
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I misses my 1st and 2nd period. I'm not having a good day. Read a few pages back...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I misses my 1st and 2nd period. I'm not having a good day. Read a few pages back...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Sorry to hear that.

I am not going all the way back, me and the noobs were playing a game so it is a ways back now


----------



## trell959 (Oct 22, 2012)

Welp, I'm getting a new car. My dad is helping me buy one. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 22, 2012)

Look what PG posted



PG101 said:


> XDA TEAM at the BBQ
> Front Row (L-R) - NotAtreoFan, Jerdog, Chainfire, AdamOutler
> Back Row (L-R) - PG101, MTM, MF2112, ORB300

Click to collapse



Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Welp, I'm getting a new car. My dad is helping me buy one.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lucky!!! 

---------- Post added at 01:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------




ppero196 said:


> Look what PG posted
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So that is what chainfire looks like!! 

Now I know the face behind all of the useful apps 

---------- Post added at 01:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 PM ----------

New puzzle!! In spirit of Halloween the name of it is spooky!! 












Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Look what PG posted
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There's my signature, right above the "P" and the "E"...


----------



## trell959 (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Lucky!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not new, but new to me. I'm still in the Honda mindset though

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> There's my signature, right above the "P" and the "E"...

Click to collapse



Aron?

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Aron?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Erm... Apex_Strider :silly:


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 22, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Don't mean to intrude, but I have a soft spot for those struggling for sleep, as I've seen my wife fight it for years.  BD, pm me if you'd like ideas on otc vitamins for sleep or what to seek from a doctor for times when you need it.  Being married to it, I've absorbed a wealth of knowledge on insomnia.
> 
> /lurking engaged.

Click to collapse



I took some melatonin. Hopefully it works. I'm so exhausted, I'm overtired. 
Thanks for your help.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Erm... Apex_Strider :silly:

Click to collapse



Haha i see that now 

Now help with the puzzle :silly:


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Erm... Apex_Strider :silly:

Click to collapse



Yeah.
First thing I saw was Aron and I thought it was your real name.

OK!

I should've pm pg to write meh name in there 

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 22, 2012)

ahhh...  a nap and a bar...  much better...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

Did u see you prob officer today?

BTW dude tonight is a halo or uno night. Hopefully trell and others will be on board for halo :fingers-crossed:

Otherwise it will be an UNO night!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 22, 2012)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse



Still no match for the master...


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Yeah.
> First thing I saw was Aron and I thought it was your real name.
> 
> OK!
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah, name's Zack. Pleased to "e-meet" you!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Did u see you prob officer today?
> 
> BTW dude tonight is a halo or uno night. Hopefully trell and others will be on board for halo :fingers-crossed:
> 
> Otherwise it will be an UNO night!

Click to collapse



yessir...  i signed tons of parole paperwork...

and yes, xbox tonight...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nah, name's Zack. Pleased to "e-meet" you!

Click to collapse



Nice to meet you 

Not sure if you picked up my name?


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Nice to meet you
> 
> Not sure if you picked up my name?

Click to collapse



David?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> David?

Click to collapse



You got it 

---------- Post added at 02:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> David?

Click to collapse



Now Mr. Zack

Look at teh puzzle!! 

---------- Post added at 02:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> You got it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



New puzzle!! In spirit of Halloween the name of it is spooky!!


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

Dude, these are getting harder...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Dude, these are getting harder...

Click to collapse



I know, you missed a whole puzzle done by mainly me and Storm Cloud we did it fast!!!


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I know, you missed a whole puzzle done by mainly me and Storm Cloud we did it fast!!!

Click to collapse



Yeah, I saw that but couldn't keep up. Was caught up working 'n crap...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, I saw that but couldn't keep up. Was caught up working 'n crap...

Click to collapse



No worries, work comes before play unfortunately. But work pays the bills!! 

Well If you have some guesses and time I am stuck on this puzzle


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 22, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Still no match for the master...

Click to collapse



Ahem... mine says faster than 97%, yours is only 95% 

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No worries, work comes before play unfortunately. But work pays the bills!!
> 
> Well If you have some guesses and time I am stuck on this puzzle

Click to collapse



I will try to lend a hand... :good:


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 22, 2012)

Still awake.....Time to get drunk! 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Still awake.....Time to get drunk!
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Always a good solution to get some sleep 

Apex I got jester off of clown and minstrel" off of that


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

Mortal off death?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 22, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Ahem... mine says faster than 97%, yours is only 95%
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Your market has twice the upload speed as mine...  just wait until I get 300... and not the movie...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Mortal off death?

Click to collapse



I tried


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 22, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Your market has twice the upload speed as mine...  just wait until I get 300... and not the movie...

Click to collapse



I'm waiting... 

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 22, 2012)

Lemme Teamviewer into your router and tweak it...


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 22, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Lemme Teamviewer into your router and tweak it...

Click to collapse



Meh... no time to set all that sh!t up, never used teamviewer before, maybe later, or just tell me what to change if you can.

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 22, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Meh... no time to set all that sh!t up, never used teamviewer before, maybe later, or just tell me what to change if you can.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'd like to save your settings to a file, factory reset it, update the f/w, restore your settings, and tweak them...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'd like to save your settings to a file, factory reset it, update the f/w, restore your settings, and tweak them...

Click to collapse



One of these days quasi, you need to take a look at mine. I want to have mine to the limit of what I am paying for all the time 

I pay for up to 27mb down and lately have been getting half of that :crying:


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 22, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'd like to save your settings to a file, factory reset it, update the f/w, restore your settings, and tweak them...

Click to collapse



Well, either walk me through all that (I can figure out how to save the settings and update that crap on my own, would just need to know the tweaks) or wait a while until I can set teamviewer up.

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Still awake.....Time to get drunk!
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Benadryl (diphenhydramine) is the main ingredient in many sleep aids, if melatonin isn't working.  Places like Costco or Sam's Club sell 300 pills for like $4 for generic diphenhydramine. Also valerian root, L-tryptophan and kava kava (found in many whole foods type stores) are natural supplements good for sleep.

If this is a common problem caused by your work, getting a prescription on an as-needed basis for something like trazodone (pretty light but better than anything otc) or Ambien might be a good idea.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 22, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Well, either walk me through all that (I can figure out how to save the settings and update that crap on my own, would just need to know the tweaks) or wait a while until I can set teamviewer up.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i only vaguely remember you router interface...  its similar to a 1000...  is teamviewer a problem?  u hard connected to the rtr?


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 22, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i only vaguely remember you router interface...  its similar to a 1000...  is teamviewer a problem?  u hard connected to the rtr?

Click to collapse



Teamviewer isn't a problem, I just haven't used it before and don't have time to set it up right now.

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 22, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Teamviewer isn't a problem, I just haven't used it before and don't have time to set it up right now.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Takes 1'17" exactly. Longest is the download time.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 22, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Lemme Teamviewer into your router and tweak it...

Click to collapse



Help me?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 22, 2012)

So when does the night crew show up


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Takes 1'17" exactly. Longest is the download time.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



1 foot 17 inches? 

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 22, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> So when does the night crew show up

Click to collapse



Already here!


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

Quasi, know anything about U-Verse -- as in how to make it gimmie what I too am paying for?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> So when does the night crew show up

Click to collapse



I am here all day and will leave for an hour or 2 to get **** done then I will be on drinking so probaly in like 4 hours for me


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Already here!
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



I'll be more active at night. The day is my personal time


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Quasi, know anything about U-Verse -- as in how to make it gimmie what I too am paying for?

Click to collapse



Same I want this info too!!


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 22, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I'll be more active at night. The day is my personal time

Click to collapse



Marsupial?? 

Yes...I was right!!


----------



## boborone (Oct 22, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> 1 foot 17 inches?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



One minute
seventeen seconds 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> One minute
> seventeen seconds
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Heh, you wish you had one foot, seventeen inches. Or even just the seventeen inches... :silly:


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> One minute
> seventeen seconds
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



I know  I figured it out, but ' means feet and " means inches right? Never seen it used to show time.

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 22, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Benadryl (diphenhydramine) is the main ingredient in many sleep aids, if melatonin isn't working.  Places like Costco or Sam's Club sell 300 pills for like $4 for generic diphenhydramine. Also valerian root, L-tryptophan and kava kava (found in many whole foods type stores) are natural supplements good for sleep.
> 
> If this is a common problem caused by your work, getting a prescription on an as-needed basis for something like trazodone (pretty light but better than anything otc) or Ambien might be a good idea.

Click to collapse



I have this....
and this....they work....they just make me very groggy the next day....

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 22, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I'll be more active at night. The day is my personal time

Click to collapse



I guess it kinda helps that most are from US, so similar time zone. Mine's just way out 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 22, 2012)

I've decided that after having birds for most of my life........


















That they're crazy. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Oct 22, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I know  I figured it out, but ' means feet and " means inches right? Never seen it used to show time.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thought about it after I posted it. That's a designation normally for coordinates. Check your GPS and you'll see what I mean.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've decided that after having birds for most of my life........
> 
> That they're crazy.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



You've only just figured this out, how?


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You've only just figured this out, how?
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



My parakeets have like seventeen perches, tons of toys.....and they insist on sleeping in (and fighting over) an empty bowl. :banghead:
Also, Moon-doggie is playing with an invisible toy. 
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You've only just figured this out, how?
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Hey KC,BOBO

KC HELP WITH PUZZLE!!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My parakeets have like seventeen perches, tons of toys.....and they insist on sleeping in (and fighting over) an empty bowl. :banghead:
> Also, Moon-doggie is playing with an invisible toy.
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



That reminds me of my old cat. Out of everywhere comfortable he could sleep, he often decide to falling asleep with his head in a full milk bowl would be the best idea 


BeerChameleon said:


> Hey KC,BOBO
> 
> KC HELP WITH PUZZLE!!!

Click to collapse



I suppose so xD


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 22, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Teamviewer isn't a problem, I just haven't used it before and don't have time to set it up right now.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just lemme know...



Babydoll25 said:


> Help me?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Absolutely...



Apex_Strider said:


> Quasi, know anything about U-Verse -- as in how to make it gimmie what I too am paying for?

Click to collapse



Yes...  It's internet just using a different connnection method....  PPPoE....  

I can help everyone get their internet up to par...  gotta do it later though...  makje sure you're hardconnected to the router, not wireless, for any changes to be made...

It's time for my love god or rot in hell meeting...  sigh...


----------



## huggs (Oct 22, 2012)

My uncle just got arrested.
He's probly lookin at a couple months
Doesn't sound too bad, but he's 63 and a chronic alcoholic.
Detox maybe could kill his old ass
I'm unfortunately responsible for taking care of dude who got him hemmed up...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That reminds me of my old cat. Out of everywhere comfortable he could sleep, he often decide to falling asleep with his head in a full milk bowl would be the best idea
> 
> I suppose so xD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It wasn't a question !!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> It wasn't a question !!

Click to collapse



And mine wasn't a definitive answer 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 22, 2012)

huggs said:


> My uncle just got arrested.
> He's probly lookin at a couple months
> Doesn't sound too bad, but he's 63 and a chronic alcoholic.
> Detox maybe could kill his old ass
> I'm unfortunately responsible for taking care of dude who got him hemmed up...

Click to collapse



I'm really sorry to hear that. Can you talk them (prosecutors office) into a detox before jail?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)

Self promo and proof I was really there... lol


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 22, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Marsupial??
> 
> Yes...I was right!!

Click to collapse




possible






KidCarter93 said:


> I guess it kinda helps that most are from US, so similar time zone. Mine's just way out
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



I'm on the east cost


----------



## boborone (Oct 22, 2012)

huggs said:


> My uncle just got arrested.
> He's probly lookin at a couple months
> Doesn't sound too bad, but he's 63 and a chronic alcoholic.
> Detox maybe could kill his old ass
> I'm unfortunately responsible for taking care of dude who got him hemmed up...

Click to collapse



Taking care of him..........



.......I like the sound of that

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> And mine wasn't a definitive answer
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Too damn bad!! 

NAO get to cracking puzzle!!


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 22, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> possible
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Possumbly? 

Yes...I was right!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Too damn bad!!
> 
> NAO get to cracking puzzle!!

Click to collapse



Post a pic up then. If you want me to help, you can't expect me to get the pic aswell 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 22, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Possumbly?
> 
> Yes...I was right!!

Click to collapse



Possumble


----------



## huggs (Oct 22, 2012)

Yup, I can't even give him commissary cause he owes fines.
First thing I told him when he called me was to keep at 'em bout some detox meds.
He told me to have one of our friends handle dude, but I think this one's on me personally. We'll see how it goes I guess, he has court tomorrow at 1:30


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Post a pic up then. If you want me to help, you can't expect me to get the pic aswell
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Ok since the other one was too hard I started another one that is a little smaller.

---------- Post added at 03:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------











Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ok since the other one was too hard I started another one that is a little smaller.
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Up from movie genres - thriller


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Up from movie genres - thriller
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Then up from that is Michael jackson


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 22, 2012)

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 22, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Just lemme know...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pm me later.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 22, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Then up from that is Michael jackson

Click to collapse



I didn't even notice that space for MJ 
Above drama - series?


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 22, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



LOL I thought that was fascinating then the last 2 lines I was like 

Then I kinda LOL at "it probaly wasn't the same elephant".

---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> I didn't even notice that space for MJ
> Above drama - series?
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Nope 

Not suspense either


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 22, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 22, 2012)

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LOL I thought that was fascinating then the last 2 lines I was like
> 
> Then I kinda LOL at "it probaly wasn't the same elephant".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Off Sean Connery - Indiana Jones and the last crusade / first knight? / rising sun


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

*Goin' Gangum @ The Big Android BBQ*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Off Sean Connery - Indiana Jones and the last crusade / first knight? / rising sun
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Nicely done!! All correct 

---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse



you dancing?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse





Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Oct 23, 2012)

huggs said:


> Yup, I can't even give him commissary cause he owes fines.
> First thing I told him when he called me was to keep at 'em bout some detox meds.
> He told me to have one of our friends handle dude, but I think this one's on me personally. We'll see how it goes I guess, he has court tomorrow at 1:30

Click to collapse



So what happened 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> you dancing?

Click to collapse



Oh, hell no...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Oh, hell no...

Click to collapse



LOL 

Then are they just some unknown drunk nerds?


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LOL
> 
> Then are they just some unknown drunk nerds?

Click to collapse



I think those nerds were some of the CM guys... :cyclops:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I think those nerds were some of the CM guys... :cyclops:

Click to collapse





No names?


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No names?

Click to collapse



Duder, you have any idea how drunk I got last night from all the free beer? I had like a brazillion beers, at least...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Duder, you have any idea how drunk I got last night from all the free beer? I had like a brazillion beers, at least...

Click to collapse



Open bar 

That gives me a reason to come to texas next year 

So u are saying you could of done something that you maybe forgot


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Open bar
> 
> That gives me a reason to come to texas next year
> 
> So u are saying you could of done something that you maybe forgot

Click to collapse



I recall buying $10.00 dollars in raffle tickets. I sat down at a table at one point, spinning, and getting ready to book it home when they started calling out numbers. The first several they called and I wasn't paying attention, but then I happened to look down as they called one of the ticket numbers I had. I won an unbranded/unlocked HTC One S. 

The people I was sitting with were cussing me, because the woman there at the table had bought $100.00 dollars worth of raffle tickets, and all she won was a decal! lol They were cool people, there was a bunch of great folks there, albeit they (we/I) were all catagorically "drunk nerds"...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I recall buying $10.00 dollars in raffle tickets. I sat down at a table at one point, spinning, and getting ready to book it home when they started calling out numbers. The first several they called and I wasn't paying attention, but then I happened to look down as they called one of the ticket numbers I had. I won an unbranded/unlocked HTC One S.
> 
> The people I was sitting with were cussing me, because the woman there at the table had bought $100.00 dollars worth of raffle tickets, and all she won was a decal! lol They were cool people, there was a bunch of great folks there, albeit they (we/I) were all catagorically "drunk nerds"...

Click to collapse



Thats awesome!!

So how is the one s? You using it now?


----------



## huggs (Oct 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> So what happened
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



He got into it with his on again/off again gf's live-in bf
Dude called the cops after everything settled down a bit
The cops were cool, but my unc has old warrants
Not bad for 63 yrs old man


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Thats awesome!!
> 
> So how is the one s? You using it now?

Click to collapse



Haven't toyed with it too much yet, but since it has the micro sim I can easily sim swap between that and the SGSIII... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*







This is Apex_Strider...
No, I'm not a Gangnum-style dancing fool...
I *am* just a fool...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> This is Apex_Strider...
> No, I'm not a Gangnum-style dancing fool...
> I *am* just a fool...

Click to collapse


 You're not silver 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Haven't toyed with it too much yet, but since it has the micro sim I can easily sim swap between that and the SGSIII...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is that Deth Becomes You with you? 
(I think that's his name)
Nice pic btw
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

Okay, I'm done spamming the mafia with my BBQ schwaggg... 



KidCarter93 said:


> You're not silver
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Strangely enough, I'm an earthling... 



Babydoll25 said:


> Is that Deth Becomes You with you?
> (I think that's his name)
> Nice pic btw
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I think that's his handle. Had to get a shot with him, ya know -typical BBQ tourist photo opp... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> strangely enough, I'm an earthling...
> 
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



I guess that would help explain a few things anyway xD


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeeeeeeah baby!

Took 4 days but I unbrickef my gnex.

Turns out I needed a computer with x64 Win7. I have x86 WinXP lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 23, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Yeeeeeeah baby!
> 
> Took 4 days but I unbrickef my gnex.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You had already bricked it? Man you pretty weird. m.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 23, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> You had already bricked it? Man you pretty weird. m.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol I rebooted and bam brick

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Yeeeeeeah baby!
> 
> Took 4 days but I unbrickef my gnex.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wind'ohs? There's your problem. Switch to Ubuntu, kiddo...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Duder, you have any idea how drunk I got last night from all the free beer? I had like a brazillion beers, at least...

Click to collapse



Is that similar to the motherland load


Apex_Strider said:


> Wind'ohs? There's your problem. Switch to Ubuntu, kiddo...

Click to collapse



Ubuntu fail!! Linux Mint :good:


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Is that similar to the motherland load

Click to collapse



Maybe the 'mothership payload' -I drank an astronomic amount...


----------



## werked (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Haven't toyed with it too much yet, but since it has the micro sim I can easily sim swap between that and the SGSIII...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 nice.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Maybe the 'mothership payload' -I drank an astronomic amount...

Click to collapse



Next time, drink a bloatload:highfive:


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Next time, drink a bloatload:highfive:

Click to collapse



Next time I shall pace myself... :good:


----------



## werked (Oct 23, 2012)

So, did I miss anything today?? Besides the word game thingamajig.


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

werked said:


> So, did I miss anything today?? Besides the word game thingamajig.

Click to collapse



That's about summarizes the last few hours... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 23, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Is that similar to the motherland loadUbuntu fail!! Linux Mint :good:

Click to collapse



Pffft... Ubuntu with Cinnamon ftw


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Next time I shall pace myself... :good:

Click to collapse


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 23, 2012)

Sup mafia? 
Like my new screenie?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nd how you all been?
Been away for a while, lots of new faces here


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sup mafia?
> Like my new screenie?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey DD 

Those icons are a bit big for my liking, but it looks good.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have this....
> and this....they work....they just make me very groggy the next day....
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



If those make you feel groggy, trazodone won't have aftereffects you feel the next day. Plus it's cheap (which is important when past prescriptions have cost be $800 to $3k/month. We get that last one for free now).  Might be worth asking your doctor about. My wife and I have helped a few people get it from their doctor, all have benefited greatly.  I've seen how hard it is to get going the next day when a person wakes up sedated every day.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Who is ready for halo? 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hey DD
> 
> Those icons are a bit big for my liking, but it looks good.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To each there own  I'm a big icon fan.lol
So what happened to the confessions thread? I liked creeping that thread


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)

i plan to sleep at least 12 hours tonight...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i plan to sleep at least 12 hours tonight...

Click to collapse



No uno or halo?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No uno or halo?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



we can play...  gonna have to wait for the debate to be over...  apparently that's important here...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> we can play...  gonna have to wait for the debate to be over...  apparently that's important here...

Click to collapse



OK so what time?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> OK so what time?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



appears to end in an hour...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> appears to end in an hour...

Click to collapse



Oh ok

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No uno or halo?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I could play uno. Or pool, or Texas holdem. I'm bored.haha


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I could play uno. Or pool, or Texas holdem. I'm bored.haha

Click to collapse



You have Xbox live and uno?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> You have Xbox live and uno?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Or bankshotbillards

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You have Xbox live and uno?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah... I was talking android apps.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yeah... I was talking android apps.

Click to collapse



Okayguy.JPEG



Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Okayguy.JPEG
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



So, I'm guessing you like beer, and chamelions?
Just making small talk. I'm probably gonna be back on here more often.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> So, I'm guessing you like beer, and chamelions?
> Just making small talk. I'm probably gonna be back on here more often.

Click to collapse



That's good to hear!!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

I think I'm actually tired enough to sleep! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I think I'm actually tired enough to sleep! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Enjoy Bd 
I could actually use some of that too


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> To each there own  I'm a big icon fan.lol
> So what happened to the confessions thread? I liked creeping that thread

Click to collapse



Yeah indeed 
There had been a few too many arguments in there for the mods liking 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Enjoy Bd
> I could actually use some of that too

Click to collapse



Hey DD. How are you doing? 
I worked the entire weekend straight thru and haven't really slept yet (nodding out for thirty seconds in my chair doesn't count  ) and then when actually tried to go-to sleep....I couldn't. 
(Until now.... hopefully)
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey DD. How are you doing?
> I worked the entire weekend straight thru and haven't really slept yet (nodding out for thirty seconds in my chair doesn't count  ) and then when actually tried to go-to sleep....I couldn't.
> (Until now.... hopefully)
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Sleep tight bd and rest up!!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## werked (Oct 23, 2012)

Am I the only one who can see this?? Am I just being too picky??


----------



## boborone (Oct 23, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> So, I'm guessing you like beer, and chamelions?
> Just making small talk. I'm probably gonna be back on here more often.

Click to collapse



Welcome back







Babydoll25 said:


> I think I'm actually tired enough to sleep! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Idontknowthatfeelsis.jpg

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------




werked said:


> Am I the only one who can see this?? Am I just being too picky??

Click to collapse



I see it. Crime scene happened there in your new house 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah indeed
> There had been a few too many arguments in there for the mods liking
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Pfft, picky mods
That thread helped more than it didn't 

---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Hey DD. How are you doing?
> I worked the entire weekend straight thru and haven't really slept yet (nodding out for thirty seconds in my chair doesn't count  ) and then when actually tried to go-to sleep....I couldn't.
> (Until now.... hopefully)
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I'm good, little tired, watching signs right now. Good old movie  
How do you stay awake so long? I've never been awake for more than 38 hours, and that had to do with drugs nd alcohol.lol

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 PM ----------




werked said:


> Am I the only one who can see this?? Am I just being too picky??

Click to collapse



What do you see? Dead people??!! lol

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------




boborone said:


> Welcome back
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Thanks bro. Missed you guys


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Quasi is the debate over yet? I wish more people in the mafia played Xbox 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Pfft, picky mods
> That thread helped more than it didn't
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Ancient cab driver secret. Lol. 
(How I stay awake)
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ancient cab driver secret. Lol.
> (How I stay awake)
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Let me guess, carefully guarded and handed down generation to generation  
Y u no share?


----------



## boborone (Oct 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ancient cab driver secret. Lol.
> (How I stay awake)
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Lulz

Is it in common with truck drivers 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## trell959 (Oct 23, 2012)

Been running on 2 hours of sleep...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Oct 23, 2012)

Ok, I grew up in the country, aka the sticks. Well, for the last 10 years I've traveled and lived in the city. I'm not saying I'm scared out here at my new place, but it's a little creepy.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

werked said:


> Ok, I grew up in the country, aka the sticks. Well, for the last 10 years I've traveled and lived in the city. I'm not saying I'm scared out here at my new place, but it's a little creepy.

Click to collapse



Hey werked u wanna play or available to play Xbox? 

Quasi u ready to play xbox? True you want to play?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## werked (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey werked u wanna play or available to play Xbox?
> 
> Quasi u ready to play xbox? True you want to play?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Can't tonight.... No Internet here yet.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

werked said:


> Can't tonight.... No Internet here yet.

Click to collapse



Oh ya u moved, get that hooked up asap!!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 23, 2012)

Welp now that my gnex is alive again I can sleep  Night mafia

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

I will be 25 in 1 and half hours 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I will be 25 in 1 and half hours
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Haha, you're getting older 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Haha, you're getting older
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Hey you are online, want to play some snooker ? 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey you are online, want to play some snooker ?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I told ya, I'm always online xD
Can't at the moment cause I'm updating my ROM and download speeds are pretty slow :/


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I told ya, I'm always online xD
> Can't at the moment cause I'm updating my ROM and download speeds are pretty slow :/
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Okayguy.jpg

How long is that taking?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------

Hey dd! Do u have pool break pro on android?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Okayguy.jpg
> 
> How long is that taking?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably about another 20 mins at this rate 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Okayguy.jpg
> 
> How long is that taking?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, and my college life has maxed out me ol credit card...s 
I do like playing Texas holdem, you?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nope, and my college life has maxed out me ol credit card...s
> I do like playing Texas holdem, you?

Click to collapse



No don't have it.. and I suck at it..

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------

57 minutes til I am 25 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No don't have it.. and I suck at it..
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A quarter century old eh. Ya old geezer


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday David, for whenever you get online.
Have a couple of beers :beer::beer:


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Quasi is the debate over yet? I wish more people in the mafia played Xbox
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



dude i passed straight out...  and just woke...  sorry bout that...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 23, 2012)

*Morning bump mafia, morning​*
*Happy bDay David*


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 23, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> *Morning bump mafia, morning​*

Click to collapse



Morning Tony..Though I am not a part of the Mafia or anything...

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## boborone (Oct 23, 2012)

Happy bday David






_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

G'morning La Mafia! 

And Haps to tha Birfs, David! Now, be the doggie below... 






*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 23, 2012)

Happy b day all that have day.

Any puzzles? I wanna solve one

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 23, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Happy b day all that have day.
> 
> Any puzzles? I wanna solve one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bye now 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Bye now
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



I ain't going nowhere

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Oct 23, 2012)

*gets popcorn ready*

Browsing from the app


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 23, 2012)

So what's up guys? How are you all?

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Happy birthday!! Enjoy it!!

---------- Post added at 08:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 AM ----------

Good morning, Mafia and PM!!


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 23, 2012)

Oi


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 23, 2012)

I ain't leaving. And you can't make me leave.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 23, 2012)

hey bobo where you go?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 23, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I ain't leaving. And you can't make me leave.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're right. A normal member can't make you leave, but I'm sure one of the admins or moderators who frequent this thread, and who don't like people stirring up a hornets nest in here, would have no problem with that. How do you think we've managed to exist for so long in the first place?

Or maybe you'd like to see what the normal members of this thread can do? After all, what's a few thousand spam PM's and emails amongst friends.

Besides which, no one would ask you to leave if you played by the rules. We only do that when people come in thinking they can get away with talking ****.

But hey, what do I know? I'm only a News Writer.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 23, 2012)

:good:^^^this^^^:good:


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You're right. A normal member can't make you leave, but I'm sure one of the admins or moderators who frequent this thread, and who don't like people stirring up a hornets nest in here, would have no problem with that. How do you think we've managed to exist for so long in the first place?
> 
> Or maybe you'd like to see what the normal members of this thread can do? After all, what's a few thousand spam PM's and emails amongst friends.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You tell 'em Jase! 

Also how you been man? Long time no talk! 


And also again, BeerChameleon I now hate you for getting me addicted to that stupid game, lol.


----------



## boborone (Oct 23, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> hey bobo where you go?

Click to collapse



Errands.

Now nappy time.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Errands.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



haha to early for 






 and bar cam shows you aren't here


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

Morning.
I
Actually
Had












Sleep!
Yay.
Happy birthday David.

n00bs....GTFO.
Thank you.
The Management.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

Mornin' BD and grats on the sleep!


----------



## boborone (Oct 23, 2012)

Honestly, to all the RCs lurking, it's not at all that I don't like you. It's that for some reason you guys are the only ones to come in here and start trouble. We are more than nice to noobs that come in and respect the people here. Here in this thread are some of the smartest/most helpful people on the site. We choose to hang out here to get away from the BS in device forums and even some in OT. If any and everybody came here then the purpose would be defeated.

And the only ones who come in this thread and cause trouble are RC guys. We see what you say in your forum. We know what goes on. This thread as always been a source of contempt with y'all. Just let it be and join the club like everyone else. 

If you can't handle that and play the game like we all did, please leave. Seriously guys, your e-**** doesn't grow any bigger by coming here and making a fool of yourself. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

---------- Post added at 08:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 AM ----------




TonyStark said:


> haha to early for
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah with girl, no booze right now. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)

Happy bday David!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Honestly, to all the RCs lurking, it's not at all that I don't like you. It's that for some reason you guys are the only ones to come in here and start trouble. We are more than nice to noobs that come in and respect the people here. Here in this thread are some of the smartest/most helpful people on the site. We choose to hang out here to get away from the BS in device forums and even some in OT. If any and everybody came here then the purpose would be defeated.
> 
> And the only ones who come in this thread and cause trouble are RC guys. We see what you say in your forum. We know what goes on. This thread as always been a source of contempt with y'all. Just let it be and join the club like everyone else.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately with a onslaught of newb, aforementioned folk, the same actions are live elsewhere... If ya know what I mean...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

0.o
http://www.dailymobile.net/2012/10/...could-be-delayed-or-even-canceled-on-verizon/

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## cascabel (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi guys and girls.  been lurking here for a while now (some of you are aware of that). Mind if i drop by from time to time? Yeah, i'm a noob so i'm expecting some "gtfo" replies. 
But i promise i'll behave. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## trell959 (Oct 23, 2012)

Not going to school. Had to rush my dad to the ER

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Hi guys and girls.  been lurking here for a while now (some of you are aware of that). Mind if i drop by from time to time? Yeah, i'm a noob so i'm expecting some "gtfo" replies.
> But i promise i'll behave.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



You're alright in my book, I can vouch for you -but I know that's not my place to do so, just sayin'... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



I see that and raise you...epic ninja bull...self explanatory.






Sent from your mom.


----------



## cascabel (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You're alright in my book, I can vouch for you -but I know that's not my place to do so, just sayin'...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Thanks man. Appreciate that. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You're alright in my book, I can vouch for you -but I know that's not my place to do so, just sayin'...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



There will no vouching.
Only bricking.






Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## cascabel (Oct 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> There will no vouching.
> Only bricking.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You've already bricked me before. 
And it wasn't even in this thread. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Not going to school. Had to rush my dad to the ER
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I hope he is okay, keep us updated man. We will all wish for the best.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)

Music I wake up to...







---------- Post added at 09:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 AM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> I hope he is okay, keep us updated man. We will all wish for the best.

Click to collapse



Trell, Prayers with your dad man...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh, and hi everyone.


Happy birthday David!!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

Trell, I truly hope your dad is okay. I will pray, wish, hope and send good karma for a speedy recovery.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## huggs (Oct 23, 2012)

mornin yall


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

huggs said:


> mornin yall

Click to collapse



How's your uncle?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> How's your uncle?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Mornin BD. What was the sorcery that finally found you some sleep?


----------



## cascabel (Oct 23, 2012)

I haven't been subjected to gtfo posts. Does it mean i'm allowed to post here? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## trell959 (Oct 23, 2012)

cascabel said:


> I haven't been subjected to gtfo posts. Does it mean i'm allowed to post here?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



We'll see how you do.


Any way, I'm in the ER with my dad. He's having severe stomach pain, told me it's the "worst f*cking pain in my life!" 

Now my mom is here (Keep in mind, my parents are divorced). My dad says the pain is still fully there, but he is talking a lot more now. Currently they are giving him morphine.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Oct 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> We'll see how you do.
> 
> 
> Any way, I'm in the ER with my dad. He's having severe stomach pain, told me it's the "worst f*cking pain in my life!"
> ...

Click to collapse



Give me hell here, i don't mind. Just hope your dad's okay. Have the doctors found out what's wrong?

i do hope it's nothing serious.  

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)

that wonderful moment when you wipe everything, format /system, and haven't got a single ROM on the SD...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> We'll see how you do.
> 
> 
> Any way, I'm in the ER with my dad. He's having severe stomach pain, told me it's the "worst f*cking pain in my life!"
> ...

Click to collapse



I really hope everything turns out fine and it's just something minor. 



Quasimodem said:


> that wonderful moment when you wipe everything, format /system, and haven't got a single ROM on the SD...

Click to collapse



facepalm.jpg lol


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 23, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> that wonderful moment when you wipe everything, format /system, and haven't got a single ROM on the SD...

Click to collapse



Happened to me sorta on my gnex. But since the gnex doesn't have an SD slot... it was a pain

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone!! 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Mornin BD. What was the sorcery that finally found you some sleep?

Click to collapse



Total exhaustion and alcohol. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## cascabel (Oct 23, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> that wonderful moment when you wipe everything, format /system, and haven't got a single ROM on the SD...

Click to collapse



Lol. Sorry man, but i never thought that would happen to anyone else but me. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 23, 2012)

cascabel said:


> I haven't been subjected to gtfo posts. Does it mean i'm allowed to post here?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Heh. You aren't being an ass, so no one here would do anything beyond a few jabs.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone!!
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



sorry i passed out no xbox man...   i was beat...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone!!
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Ahh, Happy Birthday, lol, forgot to say it earlier. 


Oh and I hate you now. stupid addicting puzzle game...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

cascabel said:


> I haven't been subjected to gtfo posts. Does it mean i'm allowed to post here?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Not necessarily...

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone!!
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



But, I never said it lol

So, Happy Birthday!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> sorry i passed out no xbox man...   i was beat...

Click to collapse



Ya me too dude I went to bed at 11 and slept pretty good til my damn cat was meowing outside my door for the past hour 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## cascabel (Oct 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Heh. You aren't being an ass, so no one here would do anything beyond a few jabs.

Click to collapse



I'm never an ass unless i find someone seriously stepping over the line. 
I just expected a more hostile welcome. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Ahh, Happy Birthday, lol, forgot to say it earlier.
> 
> 
> Oh and I hate you now. stupid addicting puzzle game...

Click to collapse



I saw that post lol

What level are you working on or completed?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I saw that post lol
> 
> What level are you working on or completed?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I'm doing At The Movies right now.


----------



## cascabel (Oct 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not necessarily...
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I know. Just have to be ready, i guess. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I'm doing At The Movies right now.

Click to collapse



At the movies?
I am 58% done with 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Heh. You aren't being an ass, so no one here would do anything beyond a few jabs.

Click to collapse




cascabel said:


> I'm never an ass unless i find someone seriously stepping over the line.
> I just expected a more hostile welcome.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



However, you haven't been welcomed... _~ass starting to tic~_


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

cascabel said:


> I know. Just have to be ready, i guess.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Just because no-one said it, GTFO NAO!


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> At the movies?
> I am 58% done with
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I just started it like 30 min ago, I'm only at 26%.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I just started it like 30 min ago, I'm only at 26%.

Click to collapse



I am stuck will post some screenshots in an hour or so

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## cascabel (Oct 23, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> However, you haven't been welcomed... _~ass starting to tic~_

Click to collapse



Good point. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



That's brilliant 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## trell959 (Oct 23, 2012)

Happy birthday David.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Happy birthday David.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks Buddy! How is your day going?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## cascabel (Oct 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Happy birthday David.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sent you a pm. Not sure if it would help. Just a heads up.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 23, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Sent you a pm. Not sure if it would help. Just a heads up.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Noob alert!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Noob alurt!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I know they are everywhere!! 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I know they are everywhere!!
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



How bad were they when I was gone?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## cascabel (Oct 23, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Noob alert!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Finally. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 23, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Finally.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Ouuutttttt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## undercover (Oct 23, 2012)

Guys, from what I understood it was some game from the market yesterday? Could someone share the name please. 
And yes, I'm an RC and lurking here. Can't resist a good giggle here and there... 

Browsing from the app


----------



## cascabel (Oct 23, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Ouuutttttt
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse





Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> How bad were they when I was gone?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I had 3 of them playing I associate with me 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 08:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 AM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Guys, from what I understood it was some game from the market yesterday? Could someone share the name please.
> And yes, I'm an RC and lurking here. Can't resist a good giggle here and there...
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



What game u talking about? Didn't I send u a copy? 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 23, 2012)

Noobz...

This.
Is.
Madness!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## undercover (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I had 3 of them playing I associate with me
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No you did not my friend. From what I understood it was screens from the phone of some game. I could be mistaken though. 

Browsing from the app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I had 3 of them playing I associate with me
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was cracking up at the fact that we would put the answers to stuff we figured out up and they would still keep trying to guess them.


----------



## undercover (Oct 23, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Noobz...
> 
> This.
> Is.
> ...

Click to collapse



It shall soon quiet down and go back to normal for you guys. And yeah, I'm a noob.  

Browsing from the app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> It shall soon quiet down and go back to normal for you guys. And yeah, I'm a noob.
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



Let me finish getting ready for work and I will send you a "special" version of the game 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## undercover (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Let me finish getting ready for work and I will send you a "special" version of the game
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Now that scares me somewhat.... 

Browsing from the app


----------



## cascabel (Oct 23, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Noobz...
> 
> This.
> Is.
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't kick me out. 
Well, yeah, i'm a noob. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Let me finish getting ready for work and I will send you a "special" version of the game
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday man

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Noob alert!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse











Mephikun said:


> How bad were they when I was gone?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse











Mephikun said:


> Ouuutttttt
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse




AFAIC YOU'RE STILL a n00b, n00b......
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> AFAIC YOU'RE STILL a n00b, n00b......
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



+9000!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Now that scares me somewhat....
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



Why would that scare you? 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)

Guys there is IN FACT a problem with the JustinBean inverts despite my being told it was "User Error", Google Now reboots the phone, and it takes me an act of god to fix it...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Now that scares me somewhat....
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



Check pm!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sideways picture fail

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

They figure out what is wrong yet?


----------



## cascabel (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm calling it a night. G'nyt guys and girls. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 23, 2012)

crickets chirp^


----------



## trell959 (Oct 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> They figure out what is wrong yet?

Click to collapse



Nope they took some blood when he got here, and he just had a cat scan

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Oct 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Nope they took some blood when he got here, and he just had a cat scan
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hope it's just some stupid food poisoning that will be gone in a few hours. All the best to your dad mate. 

Browsing from the app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

Please read.
http://arstechnica.com/security/201...wipe-gestures-used-to-unlock-android-devices/


----------



## undercover (Oct 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Please read.
> http://arstechnica.com/security/201...wipe-gestures-used-to-unlock-android-devices/

Click to collapse



Scary... Think what some rom chef could do (i'm talking about gathering a lot of sensitive data that can be used later even without access to the device), and a lot of people try new ones almost daily... Are we entering era when devs cannot be trusted?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)

@BD did you still want look at that router?  What is the speed your ISP advertises you should get?  I remember seeing a 22Mbps screenshot posted...


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Noobz...
> 
> This.
> Is.
> ...

Click to collapse



Horse's mouf... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## K.A. (Oct 23, 2012)

As long as we're talking about n00bs, can i join? :fingers-crossed: 
I've been here before...QUITE a few times...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey Mafia 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hey Mafia
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Howdy!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Howdy!

Click to collapse



How's it going, man?


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hey Mafia
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse








*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> How's it going, man?
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Not too bad, trying to get unlazy enough to go wash my car. How's everything going with you?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2012)

Yo mafia ;D


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



I was too lazy to edit it properly lol


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Not too bad, trying to get unlazy enough to go wash my car. How's everything going with you?

Click to collapse



Laziness FTW sometimes xD
Pretty good with me actually. Just debating whether to go to the shop or not. Way too lazy for my own good most times 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



We can just throw bricks at him
(apex)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yo mafia ;D

Click to collapse



Hey Max 
Post MOAR! David must be stopped 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## K.A. (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hey Max
> Post MOAR! David must be stopped
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Congrats oon 6000 

and Will do  xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hey Max
> Post MOAR! David must be stopped
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Shhh.. 

Also morning: apex,max, noobs other people that said happy birthday 

I bout 3 scratcher s for 5 dollars and won on 2 of them for a total of 7 I won a couple bucks 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Shhh..
> 
> Also morning: apex,max, noobs other people that said happy birthday
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



xD
& Awesome ! xD


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I was too lazy to edit it properly lol

Click to collapse



Fine, be that way... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Congrats oon 6000
> 
> and Will do  xD

Click to collapse



Cheers xD
And you've said that before and still haven't 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Shhh..
> 
> Also morning: apex,max, noobs other people that said happy birthday
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It will happen.
Soon.jpg


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Cheers xD
> And you've said that before and still haven't
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No.jpg!!

If anything I will be number one spammer on this thread 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Fine, be that way...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



I will, don't you worry 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> No.jpg!!
> 
> If anything I will be number one spammer on this thread
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I'll pass you one day :victory:


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I will, don't you worry
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"
> ...

Click to collapse



maybe when I quit 

I still got another couple of years with lots of time on my hands 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> maybe when I quit
> 
> I still got another couple of years with lots of time on my hands
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Unless you get perma-banned 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## K.A. (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I will, don't you worry
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"
> ...

Click to collapse



You've got 1340 posts here. That's even less than the 2007 i've got in the SGA OT thread


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Unless you get perma-banned
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Hmm doubt that 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

King ACE said:


> You've got 1340 posts here. That's even less than the 2007 i've got in the SGA OT thread

Click to collapse



Still not bad though xD


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Still not bad though xD
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Noob


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hmm doubt that
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



And me 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## K.A. (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Still not bad though xD
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Lol, yeah..  Actually, i've only posted like..500 posts with useful info..so you're obviously much better.. XD

---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Noob

Click to collapse



Deep down inside, everyone is a n00b...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Noob

Click to collapse



Sshh :thumbdown::what:


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 PM ----------




King ACE said:


> Lol, yeah..  Actually, i've only posted like..500 posts with useful info..so you're obviously much better.. XD
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well of course I'm much better 
That goes without saying 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

740 posts to go and I will be number 1 spammer of this thread!! :victory::victory:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2012)

Any of you watching crApple's new announcment of stuff?


----------



## K.A. (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sshh :thumbdown::what:
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya so maybe if you'll say it, it'll stay..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 740 posts to go and I will be number 1 spammer of this thread!! :victory::victory:

Click to collapse



LOL if you did actually get perma-banned when you were 1 post behind twitch 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## K.A. (Oct 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Any of you watching crApple's new announcment of stuff?

Click to collapse



The iCrappad mini. LOL XD


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Any of you watching crApple's new announcment of stuff?

Click to collapse



I was planning on live tweeting the event, then I realized, I don't give a ****


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> LOL if you did actually get perma-banned when you were 1 post behind twitch
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



I am sure M_T_M could arrange this 

739 and counting


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 23, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Lol, yeah..  Actually, i've only posted like..500 posts with useful info..so you're obviously much better.. XD
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sometimes I wonder how you manage to spam so much 

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I am sure M_T_M could arrange this
> 
> 739 and counting

Click to collapse



I'll send him a bribe to make it happen xD


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I was planning on live tweeting the event, then I realized, I don't give a ****

Click to collapse



hahah xD It's more or less the same stuff.. with out a cd drive...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'll send him a bribe to make it happen xD
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



I'll chip in :silly:


----------



## K.A. (Oct 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Sometimes I worried how you manage to spam so much
> 
> I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse



Off topic posts =/= spam


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'll chip in :silly:

Click to collapse



I figured you would 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I figured you would
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Or he could close the thread and we can start a new one 

738 & counting


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Or he could close the thread and we can start a new one

Click to collapse



Close down 1 thread - 5 appear lol


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Or he could close the thread and we can start a new one
> 
> 738 & counting

Click to collapse



We've gotten so far with this one 
Maybe at the 100k mark xD


----------



## K.A. (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Or he could close the thread and we can start a new one
> 
> 738 & counting

Click to collapse



Best. thing. ever.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Close down 1 thread - 5 appear lol
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



That is what happen when it got closed that one day.

All started by different members 

737 & counting


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 23, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Off topic posts =/= spam

Click to collapse



Sometimes they are 

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> That is what happen when it got closed that one day.
> 
> All started by different members
> 
> 737 & counting

Click to collapse



Haha I know yeah xD
Mafia can never be shut down.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2012)

brb 
10char.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> hahah xD It's more or less the same stuff.. with out a cd drive...

Click to collapse



I bet Samsung and every android company is watching, so they know what they are going to get sued for next.


----------



## K.A. (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Haha I know yeah xD
> Mafia can never be shut down.
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



But it needs to be done...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> brb
> 10char.

Click to collapse



Useless post is useless.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## K.A. (Oct 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Sometimes they are
> 
> I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse


 No...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

King ACE said:


> But it needs to be done...

Click to collapse



Blasphemy!


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Haha I know yeah xD
> Mafia can never be shut down.
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



It can be shutdown and we can keep making new ones. But eventually we will be banned for keep making the threads over and over and over. 

736 & counting


----------



## K.A. (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Useless post is useless.
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Useless post is useless.

---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------

http://www.gsmarena.com/apples_overscrollbounce_patent_has_been_invalidated-news-4985.php

They're losing some, so you can expect some really weird ones to pop up soon..


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

I haz a hungry. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Useless post is useless.
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Not only that you don't need 10 characters

You only need 2 

735 & counting


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> It can be shutdown and we can keep making new ones. But eventually we will be banned for keep making the threads over and over and over.
> 
> 736 & counting

Click to collapse



I didn't actually make one when it got closed down. I was going to but there was already enough to cover it xD


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------




King ACE said:


> Useless post is useless.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Back at ya.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Useless post is useless.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Useless noob is useless  

NOW GTFO!!

734 & Counting


----------



## K.A. (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Blasphemy!
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse


 That needed to be done, too..


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 23, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Useless post is useless.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 confirmed by LG... 

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz a hungry.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



You should get/eat a fluffernutter sandwich!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Not only that you don't need 10 characters
> 
> You only need 2
> 
> 735 & counting

Click to collapse



I know yeah. Silly noobs don't seem to realize the system changed 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz a hungry.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Make pretzel sammich!! 

733 & counting


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

MOAR!


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Make pretzel sammich!!
> 
> 733 & counting

Click to collapse



Fluffernutter > every other sammich ever made


----------



## K.A. (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Useless noob is useless
> 
> NOW GTFO!!
> 
> 734 & Counting

Click to collapse



Knew that was coming...  i've been here and outta here before too.. XD
But this time, i'm not here to troll, rather to join in..


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 23, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Knew that was coming...  i've been here and outta here before too.. XD
> But this time, i'm not here to troll, rather to join in..

Click to collapse



Same here...

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Knew that was coming...  i've been here and outta here before too.. XD
> But this time, i'm not here to troll, rather to join in..

Click to collapse



You will be waiting til the next probation list is made and that could be awhile..

So in the meantime Leave!! 

732 & Counting


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Same here...
> 
> I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse



Copy cat!


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 23, 2012)

What the hell is going on here?


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 23, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I was planning on live tweeting the event, then I realized, I don't give a ****

Click to collapse


----------



## K.A. (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You will be waiting til the next probation list is made and that could be awhile..
> 
> So in the meantime Leave!!
> 
> 732 & Counting

Click to collapse



But i like to spam..


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What the hell is going on here?

Click to collapse








This right here sums it up 

Also birthday wishes for me 

731 & Counting


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What the hell is going on here?

Click to collapse



Anarchy.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What the hell is going on here?

Click to collapse



Posting all the posts.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## K.A. (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Posting all the posts.
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 23, 2012)

OK...since I was misunderstood here, let me do it proper way.
I have a deepest respect for all of you here.
I just wanted to belong somewhere, and I didn't mean to insult/troll/piss anybody. I don't see what I did wrong, but if you see , I am sorry for everything.
Regarding the rules, I can't find them.

Can we all just get along?


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 23, 2012)

TonyStark said:


>

Click to collapse








Btw you look constipated


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

King ACE said:


>

Click to collapse



This.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## K.A. (Oct 23, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> OK...since I was misunderstood here, let me do it proper way.
> I have a deepest respect for all of you here.
> I just wanted to belong somewhere, and I didn't mean to insult/troll/piss anybody. I don't see what I did wrong, but if you see , I am sorry for everything.
> Regarding the rules, I can't find them.
> ...

Click to collapse



These mafia folk i tell you...


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 23, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> OK...since I was misunderstood here, let me do it proper way.
> I have a deepest respect for all of you here.
> I just wanted to belong somewhere, and I didn't mean to insult/troll/piss anybody. I don't see what I did wrong, but if you see , I am sorry for everything.
> Regarding the rules, I can't find them.
> ...

Click to collapse



Lose the iPhone Sig, that paints a huge target on your heard.

Boys, ready your guns. It's hunting season


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> OK...since I was misunderstood here, let me do it proper way.
> I have a deepest respect for all of you here.
> I just wanted to belong somewhere, and I didn't mean to insult/troll/piss anybody. I don't see what I did wrong, but if you see , I am sorry for everything.
> Regarding the rules, from now on i am doing as its said.
> ...

Click to collapse



No.jpg

We at the mafia pride ourself with abusing our members, noobs and probationary noobs. If you can't take it, you can GTFO!!


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No.jpg
> 
> We at the mafia pride ourself with abusing our members, noobs and probationary noobs. If you can't take it, you can GTFO!!

Click to collapse



Oh..I can take it.
Just I'm confused.
 You guys are driving me from one rule to another one that kills the first rule

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 23, 2012)

Alright, i went to The Verge for a minute, and i clicked on the live coverage from the Apple event, and the first thing i see is this:

"This isn't just a shrunken down iPad. *There's nothing as amazing as this*." :facepalm:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Oh..I can take it.
> Just I'm confused.
> You guys are driving me from one rule to another one that kills the first rule
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Mind = Blown


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Useless post is useless.
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



PSh, Was just saying so you didn't all get worried about me dissapearing :silly:


----------



## K.A. (Oct 23, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Oh..I can take it.
> Just I'm confused.
> You guys are driving me from one rule to another one that kills the first rule
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There ain't no rules..don't let them confuse you.. 
If you can take the abuse, you can stay..


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 23, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Lose the iPhone Sig, that paints a huge target on your heard.
> 
> Boys, ready your guns. It's hunting season

Click to collapse



I dont even own iPhone. 
I'm just trying to make people rage p.s. Its working

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> PSh, Was just saying so you didn't all get worried about me dissapearing :silly:

Click to collapse



I wouldn't have been worried anyway....
























Not much anyway 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Oh..I can take it.
> Just I'm confused.
> You guys are driving me from one rule to another one that kills the first rule
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



HAHA rules?

I don't know what these so called rules are? 

AFAIAC no rules in here besides xda rules and even some of those we break or follow very loosely


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 23, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Alright, i went to The Verge for a minute, and i clicked on the live coverage from the Apple event, and the first thing i see is this:
> 
> "This isn't just a shrunken down iPad. *There's nothing as amazing as this*." :facepalm:

Click to collapse



Apple logic.
1. Release smaller iPad
2. Sue everything that looks likes it
3. Make stupid patent claims


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

King ACE said:


> There ain't no rules..don't let them confuse you..
> If you can take the abuse, you can stay..

Click to collapse



But if there aren't rules then wouldn't it be a rule that there are no rules?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> AFAIAC no rules in here besides xda rules and even some of those we break or follow very loosely

Click to collapse



+sideways 8


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 23, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I dont even own iPhone.
> I'm just trying to make people rage p.s. Its working
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Looks like your my shooting target then. Please try not to move...this will only take a second...


----------



## K.A. (Oct 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> But if there aren't rules then wouldn't it be a rule that there are no rules?

Click to collapse



Allright, there's only 1 rule : No rules.
Happy? :silly:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> But if there aren't rules then wouldn't it be a rule that there are no rules?

Click to collapse



Y U NO UNDERSTAND??

No rules mean no rules!!

None of this nonsense of no rules=rules.

Unless you got a math equation to prove your argument


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Allright, there's only 1 rule : No rules.
> Happy? :silly:

Click to collapse



Sentence fragment.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## K.A. (Oct 23, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Looks like your my shooting target then. Please try not to move...this will only take a second...

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I wouldn't have been worried anyway....
> 
> Not much anyway
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Allright, there's only 1 rule : No rules.
> Happy? :silly:

Click to collapse



NO.jpg

see post above


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Allright, there's only 1 rule : No rules.
> Happy? :silly:

Click to collapse



Ahh but now we run into the problem of there being a rule which breaks the first rule.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 23, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Allright, there's only 1 rule : No rules.
> Happy? :silly:

Click to collapse



Rule 1. Don't talk bout thread
2. Don't talk bout thread
3. All new users have to post


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Rule 1. Don't talk bout thread
> 2. Don't talk bout thread
> 3. All new users have to post

Click to collapse



You're a noob so you have no say 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## undercover (Oct 23, 2012)

No small tablet has a thin bezel on the sides yet.. Uh oh, I can see law suits coming when someone decides to make 7" with thin bezels. 

Browsing from the app


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 23, 2012)

King ACE said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes...I was right!!


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

There's part one of "pics or it didn't happen", Kid... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> No small tablet has a thin bezel on the sides yet.. Uh oh, I can see law suits coming when someone decides to make 7" with thin bezels.
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



Or if they decide to make it wider


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

beerchameleon said:


> y u no understand??
> 
> No rules mean no rules!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



y u no let me make rule paradox?!?


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You're a noob so you have no say
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



That's not what your gf said


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Rule 1. Don't talk bout thread
> 2. Don't talk bout thread
> 3. All new users have to post

Click to collapse



This isn't fight club. 

Also noobs do not discuss the zero rules we have.


----------



## undercover (Oct 23, 2012)

He's pointing out you used your instead of you're. Another grammar Nazi. 

Browsing from the app


----------



## K.A. (Oct 23, 2012)

no rules = no rules
gives us..
rules = rules

so, there are rules...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> y u no let me make rule paradox?!?

Click to collapse



Because u=noob and not even probation noob


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> There's part one of "pics or it didn't happen", Kid...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Why did you put paint on your screen?!?


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> This isn't fight club.
> 
> Also noobs do not discuss the zero rules we have.

Click to collapse



Finally some
one gets it






tinky1 said:


> He's pointing out you used your instead of you're. Another grammar Nazi.
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



I'm aware


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2012)

King ACE said:


> no rules = no rules
> gives us..
> rules = rules
> 
> so, there are rules...

Click to collapse



5=5
3=3
So 5 = 3

Your logic makes no sense


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> That's not what your gf said

Click to collapse



The jokes on you because I'm foreveralone.jpg xD


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Copy cat!
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Nah..Just wanted to agree with him mate 

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> 5=5
> 3=3
> So 5 = 3
> 
> Your logic makes no sense

Click to collapse





Yes...I was right!!


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Why did you put paint on your screen?!?
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



If you want my personal email and address you'll have to blow me... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

King ACE said:


> no rules = no rules
> gives us..
> rules = rules
> 
> so, there are rules...

Click to collapse



Damn noobs !!!


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> The jokes on you because I'm foreveralone.jpg xD
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Couldn't imagine why


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Because u=noob and not even probation noob

Click to collapse



ORLY?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> The jokes on you because I'm foreveralone.jpg xD
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



You and your collection of empty monster cans :silly:


----------



## K.A. (Oct 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> 5=5
> 3=3
> So 5 = 3
> 
> Your logic makes no sense

Click to collapse



2 x 3 = 2 x 3
so 3 = 3.
That's what i meant. 
n00b.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> If you want my personal email and address you'll have to blow me...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> If you want my personal email and address you'll have to blow me...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Let's do it 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------




The Archangel said:


> Couldn't imagine why

Click to collapse



Nor me 
The girls must be mentally insecure 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Let's do it
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silv
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Let's do it
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''
> ...

Click to collapse



:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> You and your collection of empty monster cans :silly:

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I haven't even got that. They all go straight into the bin :/


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> ORLY?

Click to collapse



*David looks in the OP for Storm Cloud's name, doesn't see it so he then calls stormcloud once again a noob.*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Click to collapse



Y U BANG UR HEAD?!?!?!?!?!


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

---------- Post added at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> *David looks in the OP for Storm Cloud's name, doesn't see it so he then calls stormcloud once again a noob.*

Click to collapse



Actually, the only names in the actual OP are the dons past and present and mine 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Y U BANG UR HEAD?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



I just realized, I'm out of smokes


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Y U BANG UR HEAD?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''
> ...

Click to collapse



I outta strangle you!! 

Fine mr. smartass, the 2nd post !!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I just realized, I'm out of smokes

Click to collapse



Gutted :/
I ran out earlier but luckily I still have enough tobacco left anyway :thumbup:


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> *David looks in the OP for Storm Cloud's name, doesn't see it so he then calls stormcloud once again a noob.*

Click to collapse



*Storm McCloud 

Also your name is in the second post not the OP


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I outta strangle you!!
> 
> Fine mr. smartass, the 2nd post !!

Click to collapse



That's better 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## K.A. (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I outta strangle you!!
> 
> Fine mr. smartass, the 2nd post !!

Click to collapse



Birthday's had an adverse effect on you, it seems..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> *Storm McCloud
> 
> Also your name is in the second post not the OP

Click to collapse



Keep up. I already mentioned that xD


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 23, 2012)

http://m.gsmarena.com/apple_announces_ipad_4th_generation_with_an_a6x_chipset-news-4988.php



I am a potato, problem?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> *Storm McCloud
> 
> Also your name is in the second post not the OP

Click to collapse



Way to advertise for Mcdonalds


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> http://m.gsmarena.com/apple_announces_ipad_4th_generation_with_an_a6x_chipset-news-4988.php
> 
> View attachment 1425149
> 
> I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse



So basically... They made no noticable differnce... And people are still gonna upgrade :silly:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I just realized, I'm out of smokes

Click to collapse



Why you keep running out of squares?  LOL  I keep at least 3 packs handy...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Birthday's had an adverse effect on you, it seems..

Click to collapse



You are not getting on my good side. 

No recommendation join letter from me


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Gutted :/
> I ran out earlier but luckily I still have enough tobacco left anyway :thumbup:
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Hate,I feel to you.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Way to advertise for Mcdonalds

Click to collapse



* MacDonalds



KidCarter93 said:


> Keep up. I already mentioned that xD
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



lol yeah I saw that right after I hit post, laziness prevented me from editing mine though.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Way to advertise for Mcdonalds

Click to collapse



He's gonna start saying 'I'm lovin' it' next


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Why you keep running out of squares?  LOL  I keep at least 3 packs handy...

Click to collapse



That is such a weird term!!

Why in the world did they get that name?? They aren't square shape in anyway


----------



## K.A. (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You are not getting on my good side.
> 
> No recommendation join letter from me

Click to collapse


  
Apple = ultimate trolls..Yes, even you're no match, MTM..


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Why you keep running out of squares?  LOL  I keep at least 3 packs handy...

Click to collapse



That is such a weird term!!

Why in the world did they get that name?? They aren't square shape in anyway 

I guess the box is square but still


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 23, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Why you keep running out of squares?  LOL  I keep at least 3 packs handy...

Click to collapse



I smoke too much.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> He's gonna start saying 'I'm lovin' it' next

Click to collapse



LOL you know I have't seen a mcdonalds commercial in awhile! 

Do they still use that slogan?


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> So basically... They made no noticable differnce... And people are still gonna upgrade :silly:

Click to collapse



Ya...Sometimesi wonder how foolish peoplecan get :banghead:

I am a potato, problem?

---------- Post added at 09:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> You are not getting on my good side.
> 
> No recommendation join letter from me

Click to collapse



What about me? :sly:

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> He's gonna start saying 'I'm lovin' it' next

Click to collapse



Nope, I prefer "I'm trollin' it!"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> That is such a weird term!!

Click to collapse



Back in the day, they were rolled with square papers...  we roll other stuff with em now, but that's why...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LOL you know I have't seen a mcdonalds commercial in awhile!
> 
> Do they still use that slogan?

Click to collapse



Me either xD

& I guess so  it's worked well for them so far


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Apple = ultimate trolls..Yes, even you're no match, MTM..

Click to collapse



Why do I care about apple? I haven't mentioned anything about crapple this whole time even though everyone else has.

Why even find out what apple makes next, you know its going to be the same as every year. A new processor but same old crap software and shape.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 23, 2012)

If I keep staying here, I'll never get my mod work done.


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Me either xD
> 
> & I guess so  it's worked well for them so far

Click to collapse



Anyone seen that good ol' troll image where their clown is "naughty"? 

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> If I keep staying here, I'll never get my mod work done.

Click to collapse



"mod work" isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## K.A. (Oct 23, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> If I keep staying here, I'll never get my mod work done.

Click to collapse



Do you mods actually do so?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Hate,I feel to you.

Click to collapse



I've got this bit and another pouch aswell xD


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> If I keep staying here, I'll never get my mod work done.

Click to collapse



I guess I'll do it...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> If I keep staying here, I'll never get my mod work done.

Click to collapse



That's never stopped MTM


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Ya...Sometimesi wonder how foolish peoplecan get :banghead:
> 
> I am a potato, problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure yet.. 

All I see is noobs


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Anyone seen that good ol' troll image where their clown is "naughty"?
> 
> I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse



never  Explin? xD


----------



## undercover (Oct 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> That's never stopped MTM

Click to collapse



That's MTM though..... 

Browsing from the app


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Not sure yet..
> 
> All I see is noobs

Click to collapse



Oh well...I hope you will make up your mind ..

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

This thread died down a bit 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> "mod work" isn't that an oxymoron?

Click to collapse











King ACE said:


> Do you mods actually do so?

Click to collapse






^ how else do we keep trolls...err users in line.




KidCarter93 said:


> I've got this bit and another pouch aswell xD

Click to collapse




......






Quasimodem said:


> I guess I'll do it...

Click to collapse






there's no reports anyway




MacaronyMax said:


> That's never stopped MTM

Click to collapse



When mtm signs on, people start running away


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Oh well...I hope you will make up your mind ..
> 
> I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse



Don't ask me to make up my mind on my birthday unless you are buying me a drink


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Clearly not if you blank out swear words.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> When mtm signs on, people start running away

Click to collapse



The problem with that logic is is status is invisible 

Even if he is lurking around in the shadows, I am not scared of him!


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Clearly not if you blank out swear words.
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Nothing was left blank. D'uh... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Clearly not if you blank out swear words.
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^

---------- Post added at 11:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Nothing was left blank. D'uh...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



However bad words are edited


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> never  Explin? xD

Click to collapse



Its a collectionof pictures in which,because of the angle from which the photo was taken,it appears like those girls are giving them those 'jobs' ..Looks so realistic thatyou start to wish you were the clown

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> The problem with that logic is is status is invisible
> 
> Even if he is lurking around in the shadows, I am not scared of him!

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

*Note the 'blank' 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> The problem with that logic is is status is  invisible
> 
> Even if he is lurking around in the shadows, I am not scared of him!

Click to collapse



Just wait for the moment when it's late in here, people are starting to leave. Not many posts going on, then BAM! mtm appears out of the darkness right behind you, watching an waiting for you too mess up. Even if you turn around, it's too late the trap is set.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



Image fail 

---------- Post added at 11:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------




The Archangel said:


> Just wait for the moment when it's late in here, people are starting to leave. Not many posts going on, then BAM! mtm appears out of the darkness right behind you, watching an waiting for you too mess up. Even if you turn around, it's too late the trap is set.

Click to collapse



Pssh let him infract me or ban me, not that I haven't been before


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Don't ask me to make up my mind on my birthday unless you are buying me a drink

Click to collapse



No PayPal mate 

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Its a collectionof pictures in which,because of the angle from which the photo was taken,it appears like those girls are giving them those 'jobs' ..Looks so realistic thatyou start to wish you were the clown
> 
> I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse



hahaha xD Fair enough :silly:


BeerChameleon said:


> Image fail

Click to collapse








http://qkme.me/3rgzps Damn  Well click


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Note the 'blank'
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse


----------



## K.A. (Oct 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> No PayPal mate
> 
> I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse



Ship it to him..


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> No PayPal mate
> 
> I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse



Look again


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

The Archangel said:


>

Click to collapse



PostmanPatRepost.jpg


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'd like to post this here for no apparent reason...


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> hahaha xD Fair enough :silly:

Click to collapse



LOL. ...

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Image fail
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been banned by the old man Scots a month ago


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 23, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Ship it to him..

Click to collapse



Ship it? --' 

I am a potato, problem?

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------




The Archangel said:


> I've been banned by the old man Scots a month ago

Click to collapse



You mean CTM?

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> PostmanPatRepost.jpg
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Ship it? --'
> 
> I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse



Yes ship some beer to me 

What good beers you have in india?


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Look again

Click to collapse



Look where? 

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## undercover (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yes ship some beer to me
> 
> What good IPA's and porters do you have up there?

Click to collapse



Yeah, me too. 

Browsing from the app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

The Archangel said:


>

Click to collapse



You posted the same pic in here the other day, fool :what:


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Ship it? --'
> 
> I am a potato, problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No the_scotsman


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yes ship some beer to me
> 
> What good beers you have in india?

Click to collapse



Here,have some :beer::beer: 

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 23, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Looks like your my shooting target then. Please try not to move...this will only take a second...

Click to collapse



Ouch that hurts

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Here,have some :beer::beer:
> 
> I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse



Click donate to me


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Click donate to me

Click to collapse



Don't beg it!


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You posted the same pic in here the other day, fool :what:
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Like I keep track of what I post....guess I'll make a new one


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No the_scotsman

Click to collapse



 didn't think of him 

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Don't beg it!
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



LOL he asked where my paypal was, I added it


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Like I keep track of what I post....guess I'll make a new one

Click to collapse



Good lad. You know it makes sense...


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Click donate to me

Click to collapse



I gave you a beer... Happy birthday xD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LOL he asked where my paypal was, I added it

Click to collapse



Valid point is still valid 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you max!!!

When is your birthday?


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Click donate to me

Click to collapse



No credit card...:thumbdown: I am under-age

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> No credit card...:thumbdown: I am under-age
> 
> I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse



Bummer

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Thank you max!!!
> 
> When is your birthday?

Click to collapse



No problem man  May


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 23, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Ouch that hurts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wait till I pull out the 50








KidCarter93 said:


> Good lad. You know it makes sense...
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Mail me a cig.haha


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> No credit card...:thumbdown: I am under-age
> 
> I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse



Here it works...I'm underage too, but law says 16 so it rocks

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LOL he asked where my paypal was, I added it

Click to collapse



Sorry,I meant to type credit card....

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> No problem man  May

Click to collapse



Day? 

Next B-Day, you will get a donation!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Mail me a cig.haha

Click to collapse



I'll throw it to ya 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Prawesome (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Bummer
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Sorry  so no recommendations? 







ppero196 said:


> Here it works...I'm underage too, but law says 16 so it rocks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lucky :banghead:

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'll throw it to ya
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



This is going to be a while.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> This is going to be a while.

Click to collapse



Sorry, but it's the only option available to me :/


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Day?
> 
> Next B-Day, you will get a donation!!

Click to collapse



xD Haha thanks dude  8th


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LOL he asked where my paypal was, I added it

Click to collapse



There's a dollar for your b-day, go get something at happy hour.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> There's a dollar for your b-day, go get something at happy hour.

Click to collapse



Tonight is dollar drink night at a bar. 

I can get 4 drinks NAO!!! 

Thank you guys!!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Tonight is dollar drink night at a bar.
> 
> I can get 4 drinks NAO!!!
> 
> Thank you guys!!

Click to collapse



Woo hoo! lol, free drinks are always the best! I got my free drinks for the year this past Saturday.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sorry, but it's the only option available to me :/
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



We need instant transmission


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> We need instant transmission

Click to collapse



Come to the UK and I'll get it all sorted 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday David!!!

8PR35871WY377220M


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Happy Birthday David!!!
> 
> 8PR35871WY377220M

Click to collapse



Thank YOU QUASI!!!

No I have half for madden 

Maybe nba


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Thank YOU QUASI!!!
> 
> No I have half for madden
> 
> Maybe nba

Click to collapse



Don't have to buy a game dude, just a gift for ya...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Ah, I see you found the shot of KC and Archy


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Ah, I see you found the shot of TS and Archy

Click to collapse



Too right 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Don't have to buy a game dude, just a gift for ya...

Click to collapse



Well thank you!! Appreciate all the wishes and gifts!! Truly you guys are some good friends!!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Thank YOU QUASI!!!
> 
> No I have half for madden
> 
> Maybe nba

Click to collapse



Happy birthday
man






KidCarter93 said:


> Come to the UK and I'll get it all sorted
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Pass, lol. Not enough money


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Ah, I see you found the shot of KC and Archy

Click to collapse



hahaha xD But who's who?


----------



## boborone (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm skipping over the last 250 posts since this morning. But if king ace wants to post here I'm putting my foot down about his avatar. We made storm get rid of the pony, ace isn't The Don. 

I'm sure Dexter would agree. 

Plus all these noobs need not be so prominent to begin with. Probates are the exception. Post away. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well thank you!! Appreciate all the wishes and gifts!! Truly you guys are some good friends!!
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Happy birthday 

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 23, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Ah, I see you found the shot of KC and Archy

Click to collapse



Oh hell no!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## undercover (Oct 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm skipping over the last 250 posts since this morning. But if king ace wants to post here I'm putting my foot down about his avatar. We made storm get rid of the pony, ace isn't The Don.
> 
> I'm sure Dexter would agree.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What about a noob not being a member but popping in for a tea occasionally? 
Btw, regarding B-Day and beer. Why don't you guys start a tradition when everyone (who can obviously) chips in agreed amount of money on someone's birthday? It will come back to you on your one. 
Browsing from the app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


>

Click to collapse



Second time you posted that with the bad word in it, and when I did that back in the day I got infracted by M_T_M then reversed, still unfair yours stays posted


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Too right
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Paypal is holding my gifts hostage, hopefully it doesn't take long to show up 

Edit I had to confirm my email, I swear I did that awhile ago


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Second time you posted that with the bad word in it, and when I did that back in the day I got infracted by M_T_M then reversed, still unfair yours stays posted

Click to collapse



I can remove it...  but we all know I like to live on the edge...  but not like Aerosmith...


----------



## K.A. (Oct 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm skipping over the last 250 posts since this morning. But if king ace wants to post here I'm putting my foot down about his avatar. We made storm get rid of the pony, ace isn't The Don.
> 
> I'm sure Dexter would agree.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 :crying: can't i keep it cuz i love the character, rather than it being about me wanting to be him? :crying:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Paypal is holding my gifts hostage, hopefully it doesn't take long to show up

Click to collapse



You got a PayPal Visa card or have to xfer to bank?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

King ACE said:


> :crying: can't i keep it cuz i love the character, rather than it being about me wanting to be him? :crying:

Click to collapse



No.jpg


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2012)

King ACE said:


> :crying: can't i keep it cuz i love the character, rather than it being about me wanting to be him? :crying:

Click to collapse



Write I <3 above don and you may


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm skipping over the last 250 posts since this morning. But if king ace wants to post here I'm putting my foot down about his avatar. We made storm get rid of the pony, ace isn't The Don.
> 
> I'm sure Dexter would agree.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can I post? Just don't want be called a dck again...lol

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> You got a PayPal Visa card or have to xfer to bank?

Click to collapse



I got it transfering, turns out my email wasn't confirmed with them and therefore didn't get them yet, but I am set.

Looks like I paid a 33cent fee cause I got 23.67 

Thanks again everyone!! 

---------- Post added at 12:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 PM ----------

Thanks APEX!!!!!!!!!!!!

Man I am going to have a good night out


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)

It would be super beautimus if anyone with a Facebook account could attend my event this Friday.  It's open to the public.

http://www.facebook.com/events/126792364137671/


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Thanks APEX!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Man I am going to have a good night out

Click to collapse



You better spend all that on beer... :thumbup:

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You better spend all that on beer... :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



If not liquor


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You better spend all that on alcohol... :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



FTFM

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## undercover (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You better spend all that on beer... :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Looking at your Sig. Y u no apply for rc?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Looking at your Sig. Y u no apply for rc?

Click to collapse



Hasn't been 9 months of my being a member... 

Only been 5 months... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> FTFM
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Or

Spend it all here:


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'll bee donating...when my freakin bank unlocks my credit card. 
They don't like 50¢ withdrawals to credit card, especially when there is 300 of them in one day

@up 

Nice

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Looking at your Sig. Y u no apply for rc?

Click to collapse



I'm defo nominating him when he's valid though.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)

<---------------   Senior Member

It shall stay that way...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I'll bee donating...when my freakin bank unlocks my credit card.
> They don't like 50¢ withdrawals to credit card, especially when there is 300 of them in one day
> 
> @up
> ...

Click to collapse




why do u do some many 50 cents withdraws? 

Also going to lunch be back soon..


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 23, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Looking at your Sig. Y u no apply for rc?

Click to collapse




KidCarter93 said:


> I'm defo nominating him when he's valid though.
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



already in the works


----------



## undercover (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hasn't been 9 months of my being a member...
> 
> Only been 5 months...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Ah, overlooked that, sorry. Do apply once you are 9 months old here 


You guys seen that?


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> in the works

Click to collapse









*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



remember our chat a week or so ago? It started then


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 23, 2012)

Does some one need a recommendation for rc? I can leave a nice user note


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Ah, overlooked that, sorry. Do apply once you are 9 months old here
> 
> 
> You guys seen that?

Click to collapse



M_T_M didn't explain his trolled by the misses status that he's got 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> remember our chat a week or so ago? It started then

Click to collapse



I don't recall, I've slept and drank myself retarded since then... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 23, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Does some one need a recommendation for rc? I can leave a nice user note

Click to collapse







 move on!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 23, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Ah, overlooked that, sorry. Do apply once you are 9 months old here
> 
> 
> You guys seen that?

Click to collapse



xD Awesome video


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Does some one need a recommendation for rc? I can leave a nice user note

Click to collapse



Can I be a 'Recognized Fool'  ??


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 23, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Can I be a 'Recognized Fool'  ??

Click to collapse



Aren't you already?


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Can I be a 'Recognized Fool'  ??

Click to collapse



We've all recognized that... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 23, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Can I be a 'Recognized Fool'  ??

Click to collapse



applications for Recognized 






are now being excepted


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Aren't you already?

Click to collapse



Well of course...  but how's about tree fiddy for the title...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

All I want to know is........







Why?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> All I want to know is........
> 
> 
> Why?
> ...

Click to collapse



cause you haven't been here to stop the madness


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> cause you haven't been here to stop the madness ;(

Click to collapse



Touché... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

M_T_M awesome video!!

OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pesos



Also holy F*CK were you guys ordering top shelf bottles of liquor 
1000 bucks 

---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------

Since this thread is slowing down, Its time to speed it up.

Puzzle TIME!!! 

---------- Post added at 01:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 PM ----------













Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ford Shelby above Ford


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> cause you haven't been here to stop the madness

Click to collapse



Then you know why moon-doggie took apart his treat bowl? Please.....




Tell me....

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Ford Shelby above Ford
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



No 

However I think I got an F on the 7+4+7 but it is cut off, game glitch!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No
> 
> However I think I got an F on the 7+4+7 but it is cut off, game glitch!!

Click to collapse



How you gonna know what it is then? 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

I had to click on it and I got "Franc"
So far for the first word..


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse


----------



## undercover (Oct 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse





Here. Made an effort and took a pic of real ones. Unlike the poster above 

Browsing from the app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 23, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> View attachment 1425508
> 
> Here. Made an effort and took a pic of real ones. Unlike the poster above
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



LOL,so that's your toilet? 

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse





Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Oct 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> LOL,so that's your toilet?
> 
> I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse



Bathroom. Yes, it is.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> LOL,so that's your toilet?
> 
> I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse



Actually....I think it's called a "bathtub". 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> LOL,so that's your toilet?
> 
> I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse



I believe it's called a duck, not a toilet.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 23, 2012)

BD... please stop the insanity^^^^^^ It's noobaroniville... again


----------



## undercover (Oct 23, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> BD... please stop the insanity^^^^^^ It's noobaroniville... again

Click to collapse



no no, i only popped in for a tea and to provide real ducks. You are just jealous you don't have any


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> BD... please stop the insanity^^^^^^ It's noobaroniville... again

Click to collapse



Fine.
All of you......




INCOMING!





Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, ok. *sigh*. If it is to be done, please do it properly.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> no no, i only popped in for a tea and to provide real ducks. You are just jealous you don't have any

Click to collapse



 n00b.
There will be no tea drinking at this time.

Thank you.
The Management
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Fine.
> All of you......
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oi! That almost hit me. It's meant to be aimed at the noobs, not me :thumbdown:


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Oi! That almost hit me. It's meant to be aimed at the noobs, not me :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Meh.
AFIAC...you're a semi-n00b...you can be hit with a brick....

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 23, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> no no, i only popped in for a tea and to provide real ducks. You are just jealous you don't have any

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh.
> AFIAC...you're a semi-n00b...you can be hit with a brick....
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Not a chance 
I'll duck all of these bricks if needed. I HAVE THE AUTHORITY!!!


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Well, ok. *sigh*. If it is to be done, please do it properly.

Click to collapse



My automatic brick launcher is in the shop.
The brick I am using us this one....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It is perfectly satisfactory for the job at hand.
GTFO.
Thank you.
The Management.
Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Not a chance
> I'll duck all of these bricks if needed. I HAVE THE AUTHORITY!!!
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



No, you don't.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No, you don't.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Okguy.jpg


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Not a chance
> I'll duck all of these bricks if needed. I HAVE THE AUTHORITY!!!
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 23, 2012)

Dead thread is dead.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Dead thread is dead.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thread Dead is Thread?


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 23, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Bathroom. Yes, it is.

Click to collapse



Almost the same...







Babydoll25 said:


> Actually....I think it's called a "bathtub".
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Where do you think the bath tub is in? The drawing room? 

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Almost the same...
> 
> Where do you think the bath tub is in? The drawing room?
> 
> I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse



*Water closet 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Fine.
> All of you......
> 
> INCOMING!
> ...

Click to collapse



Didn't hit 

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Almost the same...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. I actually thought it was on teh roof. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Didn't hit
> 
> I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse



Yes it did.  (it always does)
Denial
Not a river in Egypt. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

We should do this to noobs.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Water closet
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Lol







Babydoll25 said:


> No. I actually thought it was on teh roof.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thankfully ,you didn't think it had be in the lawn.  :silly:

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> We should do this to noobs.
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

And 2 hours later the car is finally clean. 

Now for beer.


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> We should do this to noobs.
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



What's with calling me a noob ,again and again? :banghead:

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> What's with calling me a noob ,again and again? :banghead:
> 
> I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse



I didn't call you a noob 
I was speaking generally, but if the shoe fits feel free to wear it 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> What's with calling me a noob ,again and again? :banghead:
> 
> I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse



Umm, you're a noob.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I didn't call you a noob
> I was speaking generally, but if the shoe fits feel free to wear it
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse








prototype7 said:


> Umm, you're a noob.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





I am a potato, problem?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey guuuyyyyyyssssssss

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 23, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Hey guuuyyyyyyssssssss
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey 

I am a potato, problem?

---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 AM ----------




prototype7 said:


> View attachment 1425666
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Image not loading 

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hey
> 
> I am a potato, problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its a okayguy.jpg photo 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 23, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Its a okayguy.jpg photo
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No, that was his post. Noob. GTFO.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Hey guuuyyyyyyssssssss
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Leave.
Get out.
Vacate the premises.
This IS NOT the thread you are looking for.
Thank you.
The Management.


Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Leave.
> Get out.
> Vacate the premises.
> This IS NOT the thread you are looking for.
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you said this to me already...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Oct 23, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Hey guuuyyyyyyssssssss
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



The use of excessive characters is probably frowned upon, and makes you look more like a n00b than already so... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 23, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> I think you said this to me already...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Multiple times. Now do it.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Leave.
> Get out.
> Vacate the premises.
> This IS NOT the thread you are looking for.
> ...

Click to collapse



BD,can I post here? 

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> The use of excessive characters is probably frowned upon, and makes you look more like a n00b than already so...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



From shahkhhihs (whatever), any characters are frowned upon.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 23, 2012)

Just wanted to apologise for my invasion the other day, having a rough week and had a few mad moments

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 23, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Just wanted to apologise for my invasion the other day, having a rough week and had a few mad moments
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Umad?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Just wanted to apologise for my invasion the other day, having a rough week and had a few mad moments
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse





''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Look what I got from people at work 

Looks like I am going to buy a new video game!! 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 23, 2012)

oh happy birthday :beer::beer::beer:

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 23, 2012)

Nvm

Buy ACIII or Halo 4

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No pics lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Look again 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Look again
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse





Mephikun said:


> Nvm
> 
> Buy ACIII or Halo 4
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 23, 2012)

If I haven't said it yet (if I have, deal with it) happy birthday
Also, why is Mephikun still here? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 23, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> If I haven't said it yet (if I have, deal with it) happy birthday
> Also, why is Mephikun still here?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cause I can post here?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Halo 4 it is!! 

2 weeks to wait!!!


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 23, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Cause I can post here?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Didn't see you on the list of probationary members... 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> BD,can I post here?
> 
> I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse









Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> The use of excessive characters is probably frowned upon, and makes you look more like a n00b than already so...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



It probably is 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



not mad, just really frustrated with a lot of things that came to a head today with a death in the family.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Cause I can post here?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 23, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Multiple times. Now do it.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What if I said no?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> It probably is
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



hey u got comcast internet man?


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ok, Swype officially sucks. Haven't had to go in and edit posts for mistakes as much I  th  past month as I have  today.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 23, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> hey u got comcast internet man?

Click to collapse



No... why?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 23, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> hey u got comcast internet man?

Click to collapse



Don't encourage him to post Quasi! This is treason!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> No... why?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



you really wouldnt wanna know...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 23, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> you really wouldnt wanna know...

Click to collapse



But I WOULD really wanna know...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> hey u got comcast internet man?

Click to collapse



Hey quasi, you getting halo 4 in 2 weeks? 

That is what I am going to be playing non stop when it is here. Now that I can buy it with my best buy gift card


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Didn't see you on the list of probationary members...
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We still haven't finalised the last list yet... (blame that on the lack of dispatchers this weekend and Dex not giving Husam, Jase and I a time to meet via IRC...yet)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 23, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> No... why?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Because this: 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Halo 4 it is!!
> 
> 2 weeks to wait!!!

Click to collapse



You should grab up Black Ops 2 instead!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Don't encourage him to post Quasi! This is treason!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i'm gonna put on of those things in my sig tells me their provider and ip address...  then roll their modem...

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Because this: View attachment 1425733
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



nope...  just like i can giveth, i can taketh...


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> We still haven't finalised the last list yet... (blame that on the lack of dispatchers this weekend and Dex not giving Husam, Jase and I a time to meet via IRC...yet)
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I'm cool with being on it y'know 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey quasi, you getting halo 4 in 2 weeks?
> 
> That is what I am going to be playing non stop when it is here. Now that I can buy it with my best buy gift card

Click to collapse



should be...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> You should grab up Black Ops 2 instead!

Click to collapse



I am terrible at call of duty games 

But I will consider it, Plus halo 4 comes out first


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> not mad, just really frustrated with a lot of things that came to a head today with a death in the family.
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse


 Sorry man :/


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> You should grab up Black Ops 2 instead!

Click to collapse



Also I got further on the movies puzzle, I had to look some up on IMDB as I am bad with some actors names 

I am pretty far?

You want to see if you can help me?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i'm gonna put on of those things in my sig tells me their provider and ip address...  then roll their modem...

Click to collapse



I sent you email.






Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I am terrible at call of duty games
> 
> But I will consider it, Plus halo 4 comes out first

Click to collapse



Ahh okay, lol, I would play Halo if they had a hardcore mode. Basically quasi-realistic bullet damage.



BeerChameleon said:


> Also I got further on the movies puzzle, I had to look some up on IMDB as I am bad with some actors names
> 
> I am pretty far?
> 
> You want to see if you can help me?

Click to collapse



Only if you stop calling me a noob 

Yeah post it up, I will help out.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Also I got further on the movies puzzle, I had to look some up on IMDB as I am bad with some actors names
> 
> I am pretty far?
> 
> You want to see if you can help me?

Click to collapse



Cod sucks lol...

Halo 4 my man! Probably gonna get it in a few weeks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 23, 2012)

Anybody got mw3?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Cod sucks lol...
> 
> Halo 4 my man! Probably gonna get it in a few weeks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Yeah, if you play regular mode. Hardcore FTW!


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 23, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Anybody got mw3?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse






Mephikun said:


> Cod sucks lol...

Click to collapse



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Ahh okay, lol, I would play Halo if they had a hardcore mode. Basically quasi-realistic bullet damage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm I don't like that trade. You did give me donation though. I will think about it noob. 

Also screenshot coming soon


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yeah, if you play regular mode. Hardcore FTW!

Click to collapse



Lol. Cod still sucks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 23, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Cod sucks lol...
> 
> Halo 4 my man! Probably gonna get it in a few weeks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Onions opinions opinions!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol. Cod still sucks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I could/do say the same about Halo.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

fixing screenshots...
Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I could/do say the same about Halo.

Click to collapse



At least halo is creative

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> At least halo is creative
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



So is my signature, but I'm not going on about it...


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Here storm:









Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

Indiana Jones - Sean Connery
Ghostbusters - ghosts?


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Indiana Jones - Sean Connery
> Ghostbusters - ghosts?
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Right and the ghosts added more:





Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

The bonus with Ford and Eastwood is Gran Torino


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sorry man :/
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Cheers, appreciate it. It's just a time I could have done with the confessions thread, anyway I've said my piece. Goodnight all

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> The bonus with Ford and Eastwood is Gran Torino

Click to collapse



Of course. What a film 


1400


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

Above Ghosts is Paranormal Activity

And below is just Paranormal


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 23, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Cheers, appreciate it. It's just a time I could have done with the confessions thread, anyway I've said my piece. Goodnight all
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



If you want a chat at any point, my PM is always open 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Above Ghosts is Paranormal Activity
> 
> And below is just Paranormal

Click to collapse



Duh!! Lol and the other blank is paranormal 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

Above What About Bob is Baby Steps


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Above What About Bob is Baby Steps

Click to collapse



Thank you!!

I would of never that that would be a saying for taking it easy 

Any idea what the one under Million dollar baby is?

I got some more:

---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------







Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

Screen, too lazy to Type.


Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I sent you email.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i didnt get anything....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

This is all I got left now:





Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

Below De Niro is Casino

Between Casino and Bond is Casino Royale


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> This is all I got left now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try marvel

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## trell959 (Oct 23, 2012)

Finally home! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

Between Halle Berry and Monsters is Monster's Ball

---------- Post added at 06:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Finally home!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I didn't see your latest update (if there was one), did they find out what was wrong?


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Finally home!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cool, how's your dad doing?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Below De Niro is Casino
> 
> Between Casino and Bond is Casino Royale

Click to collapse



Figured that one out by myslef 


jugg1es said:


> try marvel
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Thanks!! That was right!!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just came home from a gig, video soon 
it was awesome


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Update





Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

Van Helsing

Frankenstein

Dracula


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Just came home from a gig, video soon
> it was awesome

Click to collapse



Husam is still alive???

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Van Helsing
> 
> Frankenstein
> 
> Dracula

Click to collapse



2 left!!!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

Basic Instinct


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

5+8 - basic instinct

Damn it Storm 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 23, 2012)

Sharon Stone


----------



## trell959 (Oct 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I didn't see your latest update (if there was one), did they find out what was wrong?

Click to collapse











prototype7 said:


> Cool, how's your dad doing?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He had a kidney stone that was too big to pass, 15mm. And the average is 6-8. So they had to surgically remove it. He doing just fine now thankfully!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> 5+8 - basic instinct
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



You were beat


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> 5+8 - basic instinct
> 
> Damn it Storm
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Slow KC is slow

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Oct 23, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Husam is still alive???
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Still alive and rocking \m/


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> He had a kidney stone that was too big to pass, 15mm. And the average is 6-8. So they had to surgically remove it. He doing just fine now thankfully!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That sucks, glad to hear he's ok though

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You were beat

Click to collapse




prototype7 said:


> Slow KC is slow
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



First time for everything I guess 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

Not too bad:







Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 03:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:57 PM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> Sharon Stone

Click to collapse



DONE!!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

How many puzzles left?


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> How many puzzles left?
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



A LOT


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 23, 2012)

/sigh... I just installed  Swype today, can't stand it anymore. Constantly need to go back and correct stud, going back to swiftly now. Also, leaving this post unedited so you can. See how bad it is  it's like this with every post.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> A LOT

Click to collapse



Do MOAR!!?!


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Do MOAR!!?!
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Let me pull some up I have been working on..

On sec..


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> First time for everything I guess
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse






Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 04:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------

Tapatalk has issues sizing pictures


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------
> 
> Tapatalk has issues sizing pictures

Click to collapse



Left of haunted=spooky?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------

Minstrel+jester=court?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Left of haunted=spooky?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope and no s in it either


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

6 letter, right of death=morgue

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Left of haunted=spooky?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Got that one!!

New word off of court is 5 letters..


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm sitting this one out, I'm freaking too tired to think anymore.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> 6 letter, right of death=morgue
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



tried it before and no 

---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> I'm sitting this one out, I'm freaking too tired to think anymore.

Click to collapse



Ok have you started spooky one yet? maybe you have answers?


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> tried it before and no
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mortal?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

Spear - arrow
Circus freak



"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Mortal?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope tried that too, I have tried a bunch of things in there and can't get it!!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> tried it before and no
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah, haven't started it yet, you are WAY ahead of me, lol, I've been working on too many things to play much.


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Spear - arrow
> Circus freak
> Death - mortal
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Arrow wouldn't make sense, it's connected to mace too

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Nope tried that too, I have tried a bunch of things in there and can't get it!!

Click to collapse



You try Morbid and Macabre?


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Death-morbid?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

No
Yes
 No

Update: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> You try Morbid and Macabre?

Click to collapse



Damnit storm!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Arrow wouldn't make sense, it's connected to mace too
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Didn't see that :what:


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

Death -> morgue 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Death-morbid?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes buy storm beat you


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Death -> morgue
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse





Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> You try Morbid and Macabre?

Click to collapse



Both correct!!

What is a macabre?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Damnit storm!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





BeerChameleon said:


> Yes buy storm beat you

Click to collapse



:grin:


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

The really long one on the right - Rocky horror picture show

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Both correct!!
> 
> What is a macabre?

Click to collapse



Macabre = Gruesome, Horrifying, Ghastly


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

delay on reponses to guesses start now for the next half hour, I got some work to do before I leave work


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> delay on reponses to guesses start now for the next half hour, I got some work to do before I leave work

Click to collapse



And now the thread dies.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 24, 2012)

Hopefully the phone in selling brings in some cash


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Hopefully the phone in selling brings in some cash

Click to collapse



What you getting rid of?


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Cool, that was actually right. I honestly had no idea what it was, saw a sign for it today and it fit lol

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 24, 2012)

It - Stephen King


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What you getting rid of?
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Droid Inc on craigslist


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

H.P.  Lovecraft

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Droid Inc on craigslist

Click to collapse



Ah yeah. I'm planning on getting rid of my Xperia s soon. I don't particularly need to but I want a better phone than it lol.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

5 connected to court- royal

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> H.P.  Lovecraft
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The Call of Cthulu

---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> 5 connected to court- royal
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Castle


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> It - Stephen King

Click to collapse



Lol u said u quit  you are too addicted aren't u?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Lol u said u quit  you are too addicted aren't u?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Shut up! lol and yes damn you.


Below Castle is Gothic


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Updated pics now? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Lol u said u quit  you are too addicted aren't u?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



no


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 24, 2012)

Gothic --- Vampire --- Monster


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> no

Click to collapse



Was I talking to you? 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## undercover (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Lol u said u quit  you are too addicted aren't u?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse





StormMcCloud said:


> Shut up! lol and yes damn you.
> 
> 
> Below Castle is Gothic

Click to collapse



Sucks when English is not your first language. Very good game, but struggle with a lot of words


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Ah yeah. I'm planning on getting rid of my Xperia s soon. I don't particularly need to but I want a better phone than it lol.
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



My friend gave it to me to fix, then sell. And I'm only getting 50. Bahaha, I'm taking half. I need the money bad.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Gothic --- Vampire --- Monster

Click to collapse








Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 24, 2012)

Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hints for the 2 that have free ones? 
Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> My friend gave it to me to fix, then sell. And I'm only getting 50. Bahaha, I'm taking half. I need the money bad.

Click to collapse



For smokes, no doubt... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------

Fair ---- Scarborough Fair

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Hints for the 2 that have free ones?
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



5+3= a dress code

3+4+2+7= A book

2+2+9= An author

---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> For smokes, no doubt...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope and no S


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> For smokes, no doubt...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Na, not even my and mom been having a really rough year. I'm trying to make money anyway I can(legally, step dad is a cop)


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 5+3= a dress code  - Black Tie
> 
> 3+4+2+7= A book - The Call of Cthulhu
> 
> 2+2+9= An author - H. P. Lovecraft

Click to collapse



^^^


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 5+3= a dress code
> 
> 3+4+2+7= A book
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I gave you the third one, H. P. Lovecraft

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I gave you the third one, H. P. Lovecraft
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I already had it, lol, how do you think I got The Call of Cthulhu. I simply didn't add it cus I clicked refresh prior to posting and saw your post. Mwahahaha! You can't beat me!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I already had it, lol, how do you think I got The Call of Cthulhu. I simply didn't add it cus I clicked refresh prior to posting and saw your post. Mwahahaha! You can't beat me!

Click to collapse



You already had it because I posted it,  you quoted my post when you said it  Anyways I only got it because I Googled horror h.  And it came up lol 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Author/writer for the 6

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Was I talking to you?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



 weren't you:you were


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You already had it because I posted it,  you quoted my post when you said it  Anyways I only got it because I Googled horror h.  And it came up lol
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I quoted your post cus it was linked to the book, lol, easier than typing it.


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hint for the one above apple? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You already had it because I posted it,  you quoted my post when you said it  Anyways I only got it because I Googled horror h.  And it came up lol
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








And the hint is a person

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 04:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------




TonyStark said:


> weren't you:you were

Click to collapse



Uh no.. 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Minstrel - sing/sang/song? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Minstrel - sing/sang/song?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No s...

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Nvm

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 24, 2012)

Fuu

My sister got into Tobuscus too so I have to watch his videos with her. Fuuuu I wanna watch it myself

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

This puzzle ends in 10 minutes 

FYI

I will post more later tonight, possibly 

---------- Post added at 04:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------

650 posts away from number 1 !!!


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No s...
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Joke? Idk if that was connected to jester too

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Joke? Idk if that was connected to jester too
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



nope...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 24, 2012)

My updates...



Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 24, 2012)

Renaissance Fair


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> My updates...
> View attachment 1425951
> 
> Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.

Click to collapse



And mine I have some you don't 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 24, 2012)

What is this game??!?!?!?? It looks so weird.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 24, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> What is this game??!?!?!?? It looks so weird.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Is it the one you just lost?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyone know how to stop SwiftKey from inserting spaces automatically after punctuation? I know I had found it in the setting before, but I don't see it now. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 24, 2012)

noobs feeding noobs:silly:


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> noobs feeding noobs:silly:

Click to collapse



And other noobs making fun of noobs for being noobs 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> And other noobs making fun of noobs for being noobs
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Zing!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> What is this game??!?!?!?? It looks so weird.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I don't feel  like sharing it any more 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Zing!

Click to collapse



Quiet, noob. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Renaissance Fair

Click to collapse



That's what I said! Just a certain specificity that wasn't correct. Either way, fail on my part. I'm going back to playing "drink the beer"... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*



The Archangel said:


> Na, not even my and mom been having a really rough year. I'm trying to make money anyway I can(legally, step dad is a cop)

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear, hope things turn up soon -for your mother and you! :beer::thumbup:

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

Before I go into work......look....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Speedtest (duh)
Device: Amaze
Location: Secaucus NJ
newly configured router courtesy of QuasiModem. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Oct 24, 2012)

OK you guys need to take this to the game/puzzle thread made by dirk. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

---------- Post added at 07:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Before I go into work......look....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Me jelly

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> OK you guys need to take this to the game/puzzle thread made by dirk.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"
> ...

Click to collapse



but it has helped us move thus thread quickly !

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> OK you guys need to take this to the game/puzzle thread made by dirk.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree with this....no more puzzle 

Yes...I was right!!


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey, get a load of this guy:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33186309

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Before I go into work......look....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You live in nj????!?!11!!??!1? That's so cool! I wanna meet snowflake!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hey, get a load of this guy:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33186309
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Lol wow. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lol wow.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know, right? :banghead:

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Before I go into work......look....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You hit 40 earlier...

Ahh...  that's from your phone...


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I know, right? :banghead:
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Heh, deleted now. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Heh, deleted now.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hopefully that kid got a PM explaining how/why that's explicitly against xda rules. That kid is a P.I.A. -- if'n you know what I mean... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hopefully that kid got a PM explaining how/why that's explicitly against xda rules. That kid is a P.I.A. -- if'n you know what I mean...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Seriously dude, if I could just figure out how people have sigs that show ISP and IP, if it's Comcast, they won't be back for a few hours...


----------



## da-pharoah (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Seriously dude, if I could just figure out how people have sigs that show ISP and IP, if it's Comcast, they won't be back for a few hours...

Click to collapse



Just find someone with it and click on it. It will take u to a page that will let u make your own...

.:Sent from the Hellfire Galaxy of S & 3:.


----------



## boborone (Oct 24, 2012)

da-pharoah said:


> Just find someone with it and click on it. It will take u to a page that will let u make your own...
> 
> .:Sent from the Hellfire Galaxy of S & 3:.

Click to collapse



See that's a good noob post. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Seriously dude, if I could just figure out how people have sigs that show ISP and IP, if it's Comcast, they won't be back for a few hours...

Click to collapse



danasoft.com if I remember it right. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Seriously dude, if I could just figure out how people have sigs that show ISP and IP, if it's Comcast, they won't be back for a few hours...

Click to collapse



I like your reckless abandon toward takedowns of efftards! 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## da-pharoah (Oct 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> See that's a good noob post.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Lol hahaha thanks bro 

.:Sent from the Hellfire Galaxy of S & 3:.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I like your reckless abandon toward takedowns of efftards!
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse





boborone said:


> See that's a good noob post.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



First I'd have the modem rolled, unactivating the internet...  and if I really wanted to make it hard on em, i'd have one of the tv outlets swapped with the modem...  doing it like that would either require a tech, or at least 10 phones calls and at least 72 hours for internet to be restored...


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> danasoft.com if I remember it right.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's a site that you CAN make a sig that only shows a "mirror" of what the viewer's ISP and such is, viewable to them, as a 'joke'. Nothing more... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> First I'd have the modem rolled, unactivating the internet...  then i'd have one of the tv outlets swapped with the modem...  doing it like that would either require a tech, or at least 10 phones calls and at least 72 hours for internet to be restored...

Click to collapse



First you'd need to figure out that unactivate isn't a word though 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> First you'd need to figure out that unactivate isn't a word though
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



LOL...  how bout Comcast jargon then...  walledgarden...


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It's a site that you CAN make a sig that only shows a "mirror" of what the viewer's ISP and such is, viewable to them, as a 'joke'. Nothing more...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



But the point is, if you can pull that data for a sig, you can also log it and find that info for someone else. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> First you'd need to figure out that unactivate isn't a word though
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Deactivating FTW!


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> But the point is, if you can pull that data for a sig, you can also log it and find that info for someone else.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't think that's how it works... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Don't think that's how it works...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



I may just be making sh!t up, sure, but I'm pretty sure you can find someone's IP fairly easily, and get the other data from that. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah. Host a pic on your own server. Put pic in sig. Then take a record of what IP requests that pic.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

---------- Post added at 08:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------

Part CSS, PHP, pentesting 101. You may also be able to ping a request on another server acting as another to get isp. CSS.

Another member who I won't name might elaborate and correct me.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

Even if it's not the sig route, theres a way to get this info....

pic removed


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2261132284.png


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Even if it's not the sig route, theres a way to get this info....

Click to collapse



Woah, so impressive, he can type ipconfig into a command prompt! 
How does that help though? Only the person on that computer can run that command. I know you can do it, but didn't think that had anything to do with it. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> That's what I said! Just a certain specificity that wasn't correct. Either way, fail on my part. I'm going back to playing "drink the beer"...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

@Quasi, so I need to be hardwired to my U-Verse gateway to get that 'friend' hookup on speed? My network is all wireless, but I could ethernet connect to my gateway for you to tweak, but -- would it stick if I went back wireless? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Woah, so impressive, he can type ipconfig into a command prompt!
> How does that help though? Only the person on that computer can run that command. I know you can do it, but didn't think that had anything to do with it.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



then dns specific info will tell me if its comcast or not, unless using other servers...  and can you remove the pic, its showing my ipv6 mac address....


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> then dns specific info will tell me if its comcast or not, unless using other servers...  and can you remove the pic, its showing my ipv6 mac address....

Click to collapse



Done. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

If I have someones comcast IP, their internet will be gone within 10 minutes...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> @Quasi, so I need to be hardwired to my U-Verse gateway to get that 'friend' hookup on speed? My network is all wireless, but I could ethernet connect to my gateway for you to tweak, but -- would it stick if I went back wireless?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Well the friend hookup only applies to Comcast...  to tweak your router you need to be hardconnected, making changes over wifi requires a lot more steps....

Basically you want to use WPA2-AES encryption and Wireless-N only...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

test


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Well the friend hookup only applies to Comcast...  to tweak your router you need to be hardconnected, making changes over wifi requires a lot more steps....
> 
> Basically you want to use WPA2-AES encryption and Wireless-N only...

Click to collapse



This is as good as it gets on my U-Verse wireless:







*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## boborone (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> then dns specific info will tell me if its comcast or not, unless using other servers...  and can you remove the pic, its showing my ipv6 mac address....

Click to collapse



You do know that none of us can see your info from his sig? Only you can.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> You do know that none of us can see your info from his sig? Only you can.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



He was talking about a pic he posted and I quoted. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2261132284.png

Click to collapse



You're still being limited by 2.4Ghz, a 5Ghz network would give you the full 50...  also the NIC card can be a limiting factor....  I had to replace everything to get 109 over Wifi...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow, this thread moves fast compared to when I stopped posting 
Oh, and happy birthday chameleon man  or Dave if you prefer


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> This is as good as it gets on my U-Verse wireless:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll take a look at the settings if you want, but I can't guarantee an increase as high as BD...  What's your ISP say you should get, and what does a wireless PC get?

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


>

Click to collapse



dangit...  nice sig LOL....

---------- Post added at 08:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 PM ----------

I'm anonomyzied now...  IP will be wrong...

---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------




boborone said:


> You do know that none of us can see your info from his sig? Only you can.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



yes i do...  but if a sig can do it, a person can too...

removed

I can't be found now....  and now I can...  sig pic is always right...


----------



## boborone (Oct 24, 2012)

Any Muslims here in the mafia? Or can someone on a puter link me to the Muslim thread in OT?

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## trell959 (Oct 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> Any Muslims here in the mafia? Or can someone on a puter link me to the Muslim thread in OT?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



I am.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> You're still being limited by 2.4Ghz, a 5Ghz network would give you the full 50...  also the NIC card can be a limiting factor....  I had to replace everything to get 109 over Wifi...

Click to collapse



That I knew. I still appreciate your help though. You doubled what I WAS getting

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Oct 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I am.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Really? Cool man. Well the mosque down the street from my girl's house is having an open house this Sunday. From 2:30-3:30 pm. I want to go. But I was wondering what to expect and how to dress.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

I am pretty sure most of my devices support 5GHz. All my devices came out after October 2011 (at least the lappy, the SGSIII and the One X should)....the router I'm assuming doesn't..... 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I am pretty sure most of my devices support 5GHz. All my devices came out after October 2011 (at least the lappy, the SGSIII and the One X should)....the router I'm assuming doesn't.....
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



You would have to put your gateway into bridged mode to run a seperate router, or else DNS issues occur...  and doublecheck ur laptop, my G75 didn't even have 5Ghz...


----------



## trell959 (Oct 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> Really? Cool man. Well the mosque down the street from my girl's house is having an open house this Sunday. From 2:30-3:30 pm. I want to go. But I was wondering what to expect and how to dress.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Not sure if sarcastic, no I'm not Muslim. I'm atheist.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Not sure if sarcastic, no I'm not Muslim. I'm atheist.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Now I can't tell what you were serious about... 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

think ima lay down for a second....


----------



## boborone (Oct 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Not sure if sarcastic, no I'm not Muslim. I'm atheist.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's what I thought. But chalked it up to maybe you were raised Islam just didn't practice anymore or something. And yeah man, I'm serious. Plano, TX. If you're white, you're minority. Pretty cool place. Not full of closed minded dcks. There's a big Chinese, Pakistani, Indian, Korean, and Thai population here. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## trell959 (Oct 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> That's what I thought. But chalked it up to maybe you were raised Islam just didn't practice anymore or something. And yeah man, I'm serious. Plano, TX. If you're white, you're minority. Pretty cool place. Not full of closed minded dcks. There's a big Chinese, Pakistani, Indian, Korean, and Thai population here.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Damn really in Texas? That's pretty cool.

And don't think of me as those asshole atheists. I love the topic of religion, and respect religions 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

Bobo, they still tearing up 75? I have friends in McKinney, Plano and Allen... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

Skadoosh!


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## boborone (Oct 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Damn really in Texas? That's pretty cool.
> 
> And don't think of me as those asshole atheists. I love the topic of religion, and respect religions
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It fits me and my girl real good. I've been studying Buddhism for years. I enjoy Indian and Asian food. My girl has been interested in the Hindu culture and likes all the food also. I just want to learn about the mosque and Islam in general. So I want to go there and check it out. 

To give you an idea of the area, 7-11 sells naan bread next to the donuts. Have curry and meat pies in the frozen section. I dig it. And there's no reverse racism here either. Meaning cause I'm white they don't automatically think I'm a bigot. Just treat us like normal customers when we go to the markets and stores.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

Sup guys had a big beer (kilt lifter) and a gin and tonic at Applebee's for my birthday and now drinking inversion IPA 

As for puzzles they will continue in this thread 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> Really? Cool man. Well the mosque down the street from my girl's house is having an open house this Sunday. From 2:30-3:30 pm. I want to go. But I was wondering what to expect and how to dress.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



I'm Muslim. No getting trolled this time ( trell). Well in my mosque whenever we have a open house there is like a mini session about Islamic stuff. Then the guests watch us pray our prayer. And then we eat. A lot of good food over there all right!  and as for the dressing whatever you want. All the guests I see in my mosque where shirt and pants but there's nothing that you are supposed to wear of course. And I think they might like it if your girl could put something on her head. Again not necessary but they would probably like it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 04:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 AM ----------




boborone said:


> It fits me and my girl real good. I've been studying Buddhism for years. I enjoy Indian and Asian food. My girl has been interested in the Hindu culture and likes all the food also. I just want to learn about the mosque and Islam in general. So I want to go there and check it out.
> 
> To give you an idea of the area, 7-11 sells naan bread next to the donuts. Have curry and meat pies in the frozen section. I dig it. And there's no reverse racism here either. Meaning cause I'm white they don't automatically think I'm a bigot. Just treat us like normal customers when we go to the markets and stores.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOLL... 7-11 sells naan? Man that is the first time hearing that! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## trell959 (Oct 24, 2012)

Well guys, let's hope tomorrow will be a good day. This week has not been my week.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Well guys, let's hope tomorrow will be a good day. This week has not been my week.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sorry trell well hopefully you will have a good rest of the week

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sorry trell well hopefully you will have a good rest of the week
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



It wasn't all bad, we got a jellybean leak that got project butter working (kind of  ) on aosp! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It wasn't all bad, we got a jellybean leak that got project butter working (kind of  ) on aosp!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's good today has been a good birthday, thank you mafia,probationary and noobs for all the presents and birthday wishes! You guys are really Lind friends and true friends 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sup guys had a big beer (kilt lifter) and a gin and tonic at Applebee's for my birthday and now drinking inversion IPA
> 
> As for puzzles they will continue in this thread
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Sounds good  I'll have a drink with you. A ice cold Richards Red


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It wasn't all bad, we got a jellybean leak that got project butter working (kind of  ) on aosp!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hehehehe....




Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using xda app-developers app


----------



## trell959 (Oct 24, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Hehehehe....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sounds good  I'll have a drink with you. A ice cold Richards Red

Click to collapse



Not familiar with that one.. must be a Canadian beer 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Not familiar with that one.. must be a Canadian beer
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Yea Yeah! One of my favorites.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yea Yeah! One of my favorites.

Click to collapse



For everyone that sent me birthday money thank you and will use it all on beer, liquor or strippers  I am still waiting for it to transfer to my checking account 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> For everyone that sent me birthday money thank you and will use it all on beer, liquor or strippers  I am still waiting for it to transfer to my checking account
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



If I had I card I would of 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> For everyone that sent me birthday money thank you and will use it all on beer, liquor or strippers  I am still waiting for it to transfer to my checking account
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



If I didn't owe a crap ton of hospital co- pays I would've sent you some. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> If I didn't owe a crap ton of hospital co- pays I would've sent you some.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



No worries bd your friendship and wishes were enough !

Love all you mafia and you are awesome friends!! 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 08:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> If I had I card I would of
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Trell man no worries just play some Xbox with me tomorrow 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> For everyone that sent me birthday money thank you and will use it all on beer, liquor or strippers  I am still waiting for it to transfer to my checking account
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Say whaaatt?? When did the mafia start sending bday moniez?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

The drunken "I love you" speeches are coming already 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> The drunken "I love you" speeches are coming already
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Lol there will be more in an hour 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Say whaaatt?? When did the mafia start sending bday moniez?

Click to collapse



Whatthehale birthday y u in April

Jkjk. I keed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Say whaaatt?? When did the mafia start sending bday moniez?

Click to collapse



All noobs sent me money mostly  however max sent me a beer 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Oct 24, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> I'm Muslim. No getting trolled this time ( trell). Well in my mosque whenever we have a open house there is like a mini session about Islamic stuff. Then the guests watch us pray our prayer. And then we eat. A lot of good food over there all right!  and as for the dressing whatever you want. All the guests I see in my mosque where shirt and pants but there's nothing that you are supposed to wear of course. And I think they might like it if your girl could put something on her head. Again not necessary but they would probably like it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sweet man. Sounds cool. And food for the visitors? Really? Also about her head. She actually wears scarfs alot. Hippy chick. Thanks man.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Haha!! Bd did u see my response? 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Lol there will be more in an hour
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Oh great 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Haha!! Bd did u see my response?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



To my post about no bday money?
Yes. Thank you. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Oh great
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



You know what kc! FU!  Y U No UNDERSTAND HOW CLOSE SOME OF THE MAFIA IS?!?! 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You know what kc! FU!  Y U No UNDERSTAND HOW CLOSE SOME OF THE MAFIA IS?!?!
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Cuz He's a n00b. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You know what kc! FU!  Y U No UNDERSTAND HOW CLOSE SOME OF THE MAFIA IS?!?!
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Clearly extremely close if you can say "FU" to me 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Clearly extremely close if you can say "FU" to me
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



You haven't known me as well as some of the original mafia 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You haven't known me as well as some of the original mafia
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



There's a pretty good reason for that. I wasn't around then lol


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 24, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Whatthehale birthday y u in April
> 
> Jkjk. I keed
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Eahh, mine isn't till March either


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cuz He's a n00b.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



NO.jpg


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> NO.jpg
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Yes.jpg

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Eahh, mine isn't till March either

Click to collapse



Mine's in June, so it's even further away 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

---------- Post added at 04:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:32 AM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Yes.jpg
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Okguy.jpg


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> NO.jpg
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse








Yes. You are a n00b
(My bday is on Christmas.  )
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

Drunk bump!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Hell yes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Trell man no worries just play some Xbox with me tomorrow
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



For sure!!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

Notbad.jpg
(Not that good either....but meh...)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm on stock  currently at 21% and I've been on battery for 13 hrs 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 24, 2012)

Tomorrow will be a good day for me


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Tomorrow will be a good day for me

Click to collapse



Yay?!?! 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

ive awoken...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I'm on stock  currently at 21% and I've been on battery for 13 hrs
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Your also a n00b. 
What's your screen on time? 
Over 4 hours.... ??
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Your also a n00b.
> What's your screen on time?
> Over 4 hours.... ??
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



6 at least

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> 6 at least
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Pics or GTFO

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## trell959 (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pics or GTFO
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



+1

You either are lying or you have an extended battery.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> +1
> 
> You either are lying or you have an extended battery.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol no stock battery

Anywho.

Sweepy kitteh iz sweepeh 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol no stock battery
> 
> Anywho.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then YOU ARE lying. :screwy:

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> 6 at least
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


>

Click to collapse



Pic fail. 
I was wrong.
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pic fail.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



fixed


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 24, 2012)

No lies

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No lies
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Pics or GTFO


Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------

Night all

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yay?!?!
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



This entire year has sucked, from losing my job, my mom's surgery, getting in a car crash the day after my 20th b-day, losing half of my so called friends and sticking out on jobs back to back.

There's some more stuff, but it's a little too personal to add in.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 24, 2012)

Actually I checked and it's just over 5

Can't.

This damn stock ROM doesn't take dem

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Oct 24, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Actually I checked and it's just over 5
> 
> Can't.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it does. Volume down and power.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 24, 2012)

Nope. Doesn't worj

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

Play store - screenshot app - take screenshot - proof.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 24, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Nope. Doesn't worj
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



It should work..
Are you pressing correct buttons?

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 24, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> It should work..
> Are you pressing correct buttons?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes.

No root gauise

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Oct 24, 2012)

Mephikun, I've been on the Android scene for a long time. Screenshot was merged into to Android with ICS. Don't bs me. I know Android inside and out. Literally.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 24, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> This entire year has sucked, from losing my job, my mom's surgery, getting in a car crash the day after my 20th b-day, losing half of my so called friends and sticking out on jobs back to back.
> 
> There's some more stuff, but it's a little too personal to add in.

Click to collapse



I know that feel bro

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

Whoo drunk *****es!! Watching brickleberry!!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> I know that feel bro
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



It's slowly getting better, and I mean slowly. Haha


----------



## trell959 (Oct 24, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> It's slowly getting better, and I mean slowly. Haha

Click to collapse



Sorry man. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Mephikun, I've been on the Android scene for a long time. Screenshot was merged into to Android with ICS. Don't bs me. I know Android inside and out. Literally.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well it doesn't work lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sorry man.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks.It's life. So far in the past year done generous users on xda have donated close 210. Just to help me an my mom out, majority of it goes to food alone an bills. Most people my age would, start to crack an fall(drugs, drinking etc). Not my stubborn self, nothing is going take me down.


----------



## werked (Oct 24, 2012)

Wassup!?!? :beer:




KidCarter93 said:


> Mine's in June, so it's even further away
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



I'm a June baby!!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I'm on stock  currently at 21% and I've been on battery for 13 hrs
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse





Mephikun said:


> 6 at least
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse














---------- Post added at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------

scorpio ftw

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 AM ----------

dead thread is dead?

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------

Mephikun did you say your GNex was *gasp* stock?


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 24, 2012)

Yep lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Yep lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



ummm....  ok...

well i just radically lowered my UV settings even more...  Ill post my 2 and half days screenshot when they ready....

stock?!

---------- Post added at 01:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 24, 2012)

Well it's time for me to go to bed....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

take it easy man...


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 24, 2012)

So you an everyone else tomorrow


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse





I am a potato, problem?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 24, 2012)

Been widgetless for quite a few months, just slapped this together. It feels too busy 




This feels better. Time for a shower nd bed me thinks. Goodnight mafiosos


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

Feedback?






Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Feedback?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Icons are a bit small,but looks amazing neverthetheless 

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

Never thought I'd buy SwiftKey but it is the ****...

Not sent from your phone...

---------- Post added at 03:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 AM ----------

This look better? 






Not sent from your phone...


----------



## K.A. (Oct 24, 2012)

Better but too populated :silly:
Any chance you can use bigger icons?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Better but too populated :silly:
> Any chance you can use bigger icons?

Click to collapse



Then I'm guessing this is just wayyy too populated.... Bigger icons means I'd have to raise the dpi... I have an s3.... I bigass screen... 






Not sent from your phone...


----------



## K.A. (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh well, okay.. then i guess the 2nd screen is great :good:
I'm not more of a app shortcuts on HS kinda person, so it might be just me..Though if you have the screen of the S3, shouldn't be a problem


----------



## undercover (Oct 24, 2012)

HD widgets ftw. Glad I bought it on one of the sales. BTW, if anyone needs good calendar widget do buy Business Calendar, it's superb. 

A lot of different templates, can change opacity etc
Browsing from the app


----------



## K.A. (Oct 24, 2012)

http://blog.gsmarena.com/apple-october-2012-special-event-for-ipad-mini-now-available-for-download/

Who the hell downloads such sh*t?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Oh well, okay.. then i guess the 2nd screen is great :good:
> I'm not more of a app shortcuts on HS kinda person, so it might be just me..Though if you have the screen of the S3, shouldn't be a problem

Click to collapse



This a little better? 






Not sent from your phone...


----------



## undercover (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> This a little better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good balance :thumbup:

Browsing from the app


----------



## K.A. (Oct 24, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Good balance :thumbup:
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



This^^
:good: :good:


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Morning, mafia (or at least all the crazy ones who are actually awake at 6:45  ) 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Morning, mafia (or at least all the crazy ones who are actually awake at 6:45  )
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Half past 4 in the evening here.. XD


----------



## undercover (Oct 24, 2012)

Talking about time difference. You know how time is different by one whole hour? Halifax, Canada hast time difference of half an hour. Say for example it -3.5h GMT. Weird, huh. 

Browsing from the app


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

What's weird is that you all are in the wrong time zone. I guess you noobs still haven't been introduced to Snowflake time. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> What's weird is that you all are in the wrong time zone. I guess you noobs still haven't been introduced to Snowflake time.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have to disagree. Most important thing ever is ZERO. Zero time is GMT. GMT IS the right time zone 

Browsing from the app


----------



## a.cid (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm gonna shamelessly say it, I had 100+ pages to read, and I read till 5170...
Anybody has a tl;dr version of 5171-this page?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> I have to disagree. Most important thing ever is ZERO. Zero time is GMT. GMT IS the right time zone
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



Bd!
We have someone here who disagrees with snowflake time!
Where them bricks at?!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I'm gonna shamelessly say it, I had 100+ pages to read, and I read till 5170...
> Anybody has a tl;dr version of 5171-this page?
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



No, because we're only on Page 1739. Noobs with 10 posts per page. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Oct 24, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I'm gonna shamelessly say it, I had 100+ pages to read, and I read till 5170...
> Anybody has a tl;dr version of 5171-this page?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I disagreed with me being in the wrong time zone, not with snowflake being the right one. For all other know snowflake could be on GMT 

Browsing from the app


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I disagreed with me being in the wrong time zone, not with snowflake being the right one. For all other know snowflake could be on GMT
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



Um, no, Snowflake is in NJ. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Oct 24, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I disagreed with me being in the wrong time zone, not with snowflake being the right one. For all other know snowflake could be on GMT
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



Typical noob 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

---------- Post added at 05:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> No, because we're only on Page 1739. Noobs with 10 posts per page.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Anything more than 10 crashes the app every other second ╮(""╯_╰)╭ 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## undercover (Oct 24, 2012)

Heh. Nothing wrong with being a noob. Noob is a person that still has a lot to learn, but the good noob is actually willing to learn more.
Me? I just popped in here for a tea. 

Browsing from the app


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

Not sure why we were posting screenies, but here's mine... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 24, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Typical noob

Click to collapse



^^:good:^^:highfive:^^:good:^^


----------



## undercover (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Not sure why we were posting screenies, but here's mine...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Good choice with yaaic. :thumbup:



Browsing from the app


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> This a little better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Better 

I am a potato, problem?

---------- Post added at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Good choice with yaaic. :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 1426891
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



Only that yaaic is a battery whore...it just,drinks battery.. That's the only reason I use andchat

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Feedback?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get
Rid
Of
The damn icon labels....



Please.
And maybe the icons, as well... 
Otherwise.... nice.



Also, I feel like a damn ping pong ball......   since I posted that speed test on my Amaze last night....  I've been in and out work three times....


And on that note....

Morning
Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 08:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 AM ----------

You've all seen this already but....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the dock is not hidden
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dock is hidden (which it is most of the time, anyway)
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

G'morning BD! 

Your Internet speed can still kick my Internet speed's butt... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> G'morning BD!
> 
> Your Internet speed can still kick my Internet speed's butt...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Morning. 
Only cuz QM helped me. I was paying for 50/25 and getting like 15/15 until he did. (Verizon FIoS)

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 08:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 AM ----------




tinky1 said:


> I disagreed with me being in the wrong time zone, not with snowflake being the right one. For all other know snowflake could be on GMT
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



First of all :We're in NJ.
Second of all : it is whatever time Snowflake thinks it is. 
Third of all : you're wrong.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## cascabel (Oct 24, 2012)

Morning everyone. 
Although it's evening here. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning.
> Only cuz QM helped me. I was paying for 50/25 and getting like 15/15 until he did. (Verizon FIoS)
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> ...

Click to collapse



I think he may help me look at tweaking mine today. I'm paying for like 25 and getting like 15...

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Morning everyone.
> Although it's evening here.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Not according to Snowflake.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## cascabel (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not according to Snowflake.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Well then i'll have to make breakfast. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Well then i'll have to make breakfast.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Deadly (Oct 24, 2012)

Good morning, good afternoon, good evening, good night everyone ..

I might be wrong three times for every persons view.. but at least I'm write once


Sent from the MUST have app!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Good morning, good afternoon, good evening, good night everyone ..
> 
> I might be wrong three times for every persons view.. but at least I'm write once
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



GTFO.
Thank you.
The Management.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Deadly (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> GTFO.
> Thank you.
> The Management.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Edit: ouch.. sorry.. gone..
I didn't know it was not open for all.

Sent from the MUST have app!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> I just came.. so not in mood to go out
> Well, your welcome..
> 
> 
> Sent from the MUST have app!

Click to collapse



Seriously.
Your aren't a member. Bye bye.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> First of all :We're in NJ.
> Second of all : it is whatever time Snowflake thinks it is.
> Third of all : you're wrong.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse





Here, for you. Just popped in for a tea.  

Browsing from the app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> View attachment 1427011
> 
> Here, for you. Just popped in for a tea.
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



No problem. It would be rude of me not to offer one while I was having tea.  

Browsing from the app


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Morning everyone.
> Although it's evening here.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



G'morning cascabel. (it IS in the a.m. here) 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> No problem. It would be rude of me not to offer one while I was having tea.
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



I'm having coffee. Thank you very much. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 24, 2012)

Fuu I want coffee.

We only have a little bit left and only mom can have it lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Fuu I want coffee.
> 
> We only have a little bit left and only mom can have it lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You're too young for coffee, go drink a Monster... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## undercover (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm having coffee. Thank you very much.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse








Mephikun said:


> Fuu I want coffee.
> 
> We only have a little bit left and only mom can have it lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse





Browsing from the app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

There ya go BD..... Icon labels gone..... Did I mention swype 3 is badass? I can just type whatever and it get its right... What should I do this morning? I can leave until 12...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You're too young for coffee, go drink a Monster...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Okay.jpg 



Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> ummm....  ok...
> 
> well i just radically lowered my UV settings even more...  Ill post my 2 and half days screenshot when they ready....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I haven't re-rooted

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> You're too young for coffee, go drink a Monster...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Coffee is better for you lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> There ya go BD..... Icon labels gone..... Did I mention swype 3 is badass? I can just type whatever and it get its right... What should I do this morning? I can leave until 12...

Click to collapse



Much better. :beer:
Yeah, I've upgraded all my phones to Swype 3. 
Watch cartoons? 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 10:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 AM ----------

Or go on a nature hike, or go to a zoo, or an Apple store and troll the genius bar....

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 10:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 AM ----------







Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Much better. :beer:
> Yeah, I've upgraded all my phones to Swype 3.
> Watch cartoons?

Click to collapse



I like clean and simple for LS


----------



## cascabel (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> [/COLOR]Or go on a nature hike, or go to a zoo, or an Apple store and troll the genius bar....
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd go with the Apple store idea. 

Wow yellow tomatoes. I have to get me some of those. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

sorry i mades a typo, it was swiftkey 3...  i got it cause of the neon theme, but holy crap its good...  i can literally type every word wrong and it gets it all right...


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> sorry i mades a typo, it was swiftkey 3...  i got it cause of the neon theme, but holy crap its good...  i can literally type every word wrong and it gets it all right...

Click to collapse



Whats that clock/weather widget?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> sorry i mades a typo, it was swiftkey 3...  i got it cause of the neon theme, but holy crap its good...  i can literally type every word wrong and it gets it all right...

Click to collapse



Meh. Swiftkey. But okay....whatever floats your goat...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------




ppero196 said:


> Whats that clock/weather widget?

Click to collapse



It's UCCW with the Razr circles uzip.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh. Swiftkey. But okay....whatever floats your goat...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I cant do swype...  never lifting my fingers...

now this is fkuced up, had everything planned to go do something, and the mf went back to sleep...  FML...


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> sorry i mades a typo, it was swiftkey 3...  i got it cause of the neon theme, but holy crap its good...  i can literally type every word wrong and it gets it all right...

Click to collapse



Got that also, not bad. Beats stock keyboard's keister... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

sorry i been in a sh1tty mood lately...  i hope yall can understand why...


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> sorry i been in a sh1tty mood lately...  i hope yall can understand why...

Click to collapse



I haven't noticed any change... 

(kidding) 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

i just dont feel myself anymore...  ive lost myself somewhere along the way...

---------- Post added at 09:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 AM ----------




ppero196 said:


> Whats that clock/weather widget?

Click to collapse



HD Widgets High Res Pack


----------



## cascabel (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasi, we've all been there bro. Hang in there. You'll find yourself again. Just have patience man. :thumbup:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

i havent driven since 09...  just a giant clusterf(ck of bs since i turned 18...  14 yrs ago...

topic change....

heres some music


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i just dont feel myself anymore...  ive lost myself somewhere along the way...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's understandable given your situation. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 24, 2012)

Trying out SwiftKey. I I don't like it so far lol

It's okay but meh I like even stock better lpl

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Trying out SwiftKey. I I don't like it so far lol
> 
> It's okay but meh I like even stock better lpl
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



i mainly got it for the inverted theme but when I realized I can type ksdggnzd  and it gets the word right, I was pretty sold...


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 24, 2012)

Lol that's awesome. I want a note lol this would be sooooo good on a gnote

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 24, 2012)

Qm how are you getting the high res pack to apply to your sgs3? Mine doesn't allow it. Are you in some kind of tablet mode?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Qm how are you getting the high res pack to apply to your sgs3? Mine doesn't allow it. Are you in some kind of tablet mode?

Click to collapse



Lowered the DPI to 260 and the launcher, for desktop, set grid size to 6 x 6

Used the 4x4 widget

---------- Post added at 10:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------

Music post for edit so Tony sees it


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 24, 2012)

Meh.This s*cks  had a huge week planned with my friends and now they are all withdrawing one by one 

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## cascabel (Oct 24, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Meh.This s*cks  had a huge week planned with my friends and now they are all withdrawing one by one
> 
> I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse



ForeverAlone.jpg

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

Morning..

Ugh.. 
 I slept ****ty 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## a.cid (Oct 24, 2012)

Bd pm!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i mainly got it for the inverted theme but when I realized I can type ksdggnzd  and it gets the word right, I was pretty sold...

Click to collapse



Yeah,  SwiftKey beats all imo, tried them all and I just love the layout, style and the corrections . The only thing I don't like is that it inserts spaces for you after punctuation, I know you can change it but couldn't find it in the settings. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 24, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Bd pm!
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



I hope you're doing what I think you're doing:good: Definitely don't need to relive it again!!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I hope you're doing what I think you're doing:good: Definitely don't need to relive it again!!!

Click to collapse





"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse





Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



:what:


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyone want pancakes? I'm cooking


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> :what:
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



:what::what::what:

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Anyone want pancakes? I'm cooking

Click to collapse



Yeah go on then. I'll trade ya for a pack of cigs 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

---------- Post added at 05:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> :what::what::what:
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


:what:


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah go on then. I'll trade ya for a pack of cigs
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"
> ...

Click to collapse



:what::banghead:

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 09:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 AM ----------

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> :what::banghead:
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::banghead::screwy::beer::sly:


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 24, 2012)

Sperm party? Oh, you said Spam party... *dissapointed*
Spermatozoa!!!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Yeah,  SwiftKey beats all imo, tried them all and I just love the layout, style and the corrections . The only thing I don't like is that it inserts spaces for you after punctuation, I know you can change it but couldn't find it in the settings.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



sunts u a pms mane


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Sperm party? Oh, you said Spam party... *dissapointed*
> Spermatozoa!!!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Noob and creeper alert!!!! 

KC get the flamethrower

 Must: killitwithfire.gif

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Noob and creeper alert!!!!
> 
> KC get the flamethrower
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Need IP address...  Comcast owns the top-level domains 10, 60, 70, and expanded with 174


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Need IP address...  Comcast owns the top-level domains 10, 60, 70, and expanded with 174

Click to collapse



??? 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah go on then. I'll trade ya for a pack of cigs
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. I actually  want to quit


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> sunts u a pms mane

Click to collapse



That's some quality autocorrect  I already had it, thanks anyways, that version is probably newer though

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> ???
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



IP address pulls account => Roll Modem => Swap Outlets => Calls in => 72 hours to fix it.


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> ???
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



??? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> IP address pulls account => Roll Modem => Swap Outlets => Calls in => 72 hours to fix it.

Click to collapse



Hahaha lol!!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Noob and creeper alert!!!!
> 
> KC get the flamethrower
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm going crazy! My class WONT FREAKIN SHUT UP!!!! And they are talking about the spanish word for pants. So sorry if I read "spam's wrong and did a little trolling! Argh!!!! Lol imma peanut!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasi and kc prepare attack on noon in

3...2...1

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Quasi and kc prepare attack on noon in
> 
> 3...2...1
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Attack who... :sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Quasi and kc prepare attack on noon in
> 
> 3...2...1
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Noob*

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Attack who... :sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Noob  as in you!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Quasi and kc prepare attack on noon in
> 
> 3...2...1
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Or I could just put em on economy...  1.5 down / 768 up


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Noob*
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya my autocorrect changes it all the time and tapatalk kept giving me invalid thread Id when trying to edit it.. 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## K.A. (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Or I could just put em on economy...  1.5 down / 768 up

Click to collapse



Can i join in the attack too?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Or I could just put em on economy...  1.5 down / 768 up

Click to collapse



Either way 

Maybe some dialup speeds?  

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Noob  as in you!
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Oh, you said "on noon", not noob ya noob! BTW I would be called a troll, not a noob. Because I was trolling, not asking stupid questions.
PS: If you value your life you wont attack me! G2G to spanipsh be back in about 1½ hours. 
Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Oh, you said "on noon", not noob ya noob! BTW I would be called a troll, not a noob. Because I was trolling, not asking stupid questions.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not noob.. my autocorrect doesn't like the word noob and insist on changing it to noon 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya my autocorrect changes it all the time and tapatalk kept giving me invalid thread Id when trying to edit it..
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Add it to the dictionary then... SwiftKey knows noob is a word 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

n00bs.....all of ya.
Every single one of you. 


Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## trell959 (Oct 24, 2012)

Sup guys

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sup guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey trell

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

sup homeslice


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 24, 2012)

Grr I forgot I had SwiftKey installed lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## undercover (Oct 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sup guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey trell. How's your dad? 



Tea anyone? 

Browsing from the app


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 24, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Hey trell. How's your dad?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1427652
> ...

Click to collapse



Blech no tea. 

I'll take some coffee tho 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## K.A. (Oct 24, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Hey trell. How's your dad?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1427652
> ...

Click to collapse



It's quarter to 11 at night here. Y U NO bring dinner too?


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 24, 2012)

It's. 1 pm here. The end of today could not come sooner... 

Minecraft 1.4 update tomorrow woooo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

King ACE said:


> It's quarter to 11 at night here. Y U NO bring dinner too?

Click to collapse



Cause it is 10:21am here  

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## undercover (Oct 24, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Blech no tea.
> 
> I'll take some coffee tho
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse





Here. 

Browsing from the app


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 24, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> View attachment 1427663
> 
> Here.
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



Yeeeeah buddy! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

12:23pm here... 






Already had 2 other NOS and a cup of coffee... And 5 bars... 

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 24, 2012)

lol xD 

Sup


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> 12:23pm here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How on earth do u not feel like **** after consuming so Much caffeine and mixing it with so much xanax!!! 
Just curious?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## undercover (Oct 24, 2012)

In UK everyone drinks tea. Occasionally coffee. In comparison, on continent (EU) everyone drinks coffee like in US. My whole family are coffee addicts, apart from me and my grandad. But I drink good quality tea and black, no milk. I try to avoid them dust bags too (tea bags), loose tea FTW. 
Oh, I come from Lithuania originally but live in UK. 

Browsing from the app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> How on earth do u not feel like **** after consuming so Much caffeine and mixing it with so much xanax!!!
> Just curious?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I have a superhuman tolerance...  I've eaten 10 at once...  and carried on with my day...  I don't recommend it...  I'm a rare case...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Unfortunately I have a superhuman tolerance...  I've eaten 10 at once...  and carried on with my day...  I don't recommend it...  I'm a rare case...

Click to collapse



Ya and u take it with alcohol 

That must f uck you up?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 10:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ----------

Quasi and trell , tonight is halo night! Quasi do u have halo 3? Cause trell doesn't have reach 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 24, 2012)

You guys should check this thread out. Truly amazing.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1950741

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Oct 24, 2012)

I am impressed. :thumbup:

Browsing from the app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

Thread slowing... puzzles coming soon.. 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## K.A. (Oct 24, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33217101#post33217101

Oh yes. Another one. Believe it or not.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 24, 2012)

Post some puzzles david


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Post some puzzles david

Click to collapse









---------- Post added at 10:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 AM ----------













Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 24, 2012)

Awesome cheers xD You've done alot this time 

4 to the right of tall tale... Tail?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Awesome cheers xD You've done alot this time
> 
> 4 to the right of tall tale... Tail?

Click to collapse






Its all one puzzle 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 24, 2012)

I thought I ask for no more puzzles on this thread, did I not? 

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 24, 2012)

DUN DUN DUN. mafias about to die...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I thought I ask for no more puzzles on this thread, did I not?
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse



You did ? 

Sorry man, 


BeerChameleon said:


> Its all one puzzle
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Oh... right


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I thought I ask for no more puzzles on this thread, did I not?
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse



I thought I replied last night and said too bad


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 24, 2012)

Halo night?

Fuuuu gold y u run out


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Halo night?
> 
> Fuuuu gold y u run out

Click to collapse



Not enough money for a 3 month card yet?


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I thought I replied last night and said too bad

Click to collapse



You trolling, right? 

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You trolling, right?
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse



Uh no


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Uh no

Click to collapse



I wasn't suggesting, I asked no more puzzles 

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33190289&postcount=52056



BeerChameleon said:


> Sup guys had a big beer (kilt lifter) and a gin and tonic at Applebee's for my birthday and now drinking inversion IPA
> 
> As for puzzles they will continue in this thread
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

Next to castle - fort


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I agree with this....no more puzzle
> 
> Yes...I was right!!

Click to collapse



see above 

---------- Post added at 11:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 AM ----------

M_T_M a good amount of people in this thread like playing it. Yes there are complainers, but a lot of people like this. Plus it keeps the thread moving nicely and is good thinking game and keeps your mind sharp 

---------- Post added at 11:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Next to castle - fort
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse








Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 24, 2012)

Last reminder....take the puzzles to the correct thread, please 

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Last reminder....take the puzzles to the correct thread, please
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse



Why? Its not hurting anyone, we have spiderman,spam bans in here what is the problem?

Y U BUZZ KILL!!!  

---------- Post added at 11:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 AM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Last reminder....take the puzzles to the correct thread, please
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse



How about I make a special Iassociate thread and clutter up that thread instead


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Why? Its not hurting anyone, we have spiderman,spam bans in here what is the problem?
> 
> Y U BUZZ KILL!!!

Click to collapse



Not killing it, moving it! 

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Not killing it, moving it!
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse



Still why? 

That puzzle thread is for different puzzles. I like playing it in here cause most of the mafia helps with it. Even dex likes it


----------



## undercover (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Still why?
> 
> That puzzle thread is for different puzzles. I like playing it in here cause most of the mafia helps with it. Even dex likes it

Click to collapse



Dexter likes nothing. He even hates his sister, Dee Dee. 

Browsing from the app


----------



## a.cid (Oct 24, 2012)

Angry M_T_M is angry 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

Official Iassociate thread in making


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Official Iassociate thread in making

Click to collapse



Man lets get on some UNO...  also, someone else might wanna play Reach...


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 24, 2012)

So how bout Apple? Lol


----------



## a.cid (Oct 24, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> So how bout Apple? Lol

Click to collapse



I like mine big, red and juicy 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> 12:23pm here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I recognize that IBM Thinkpad you have there bro


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Man lets get on some UNO...  also, someone else might wanna play Reach...

Click to collapse



working 

New Iassociate thread is made. Will keep it out of this thread for now on


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> working
> 
> New Iassociate thread is made. Will keep it out of this thread for now on

Click to collapse



Jobs are for people who care about their life...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 24, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> So how bout Apple? Lol

Click to collapse



why? you sellin' a iphone first gen too?


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't understand why it can't be here... We play it, this thread really doesn't have a topic so spam is no issue, why open another thread for it? Was a cool thing for the mafia to do. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I recognize that IBM Thinkpad you have there bro

Click to collapse



LMAO!!!  I just glues the Asus logo on it...


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> 12:23pm here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait, why is there a sock on your computer desk?

Never mind, I no wanna know...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I don't understand why it can't be here... We play it, this thread really doesn't have a topic so spam is no issue, why open another thread for it? Was a cool thing for the mafia to do.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its ok, the new official thread, I will keep it cleaner by just changing the OP per puzzle  Updated images when they are correct and let you know, the best I can


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I don't understand why it can't be here... We play it, this thread really doesn't have a topic so spam is no issue, why open another thread for it? Was a cool thing for the mafia to do.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



cause mafia business couldn't commence, with the game play interference.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Wait, why is there a sock on your computer desk?
> 
> Never mind, I no wanna know...

Click to collapse



LMAO yes there is... it's actually a coffee table that has my G75 and my mom's G73 on it...  you can blame the sock on her...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> cause mafia business couldn't commence, with the game play interference.

Click to collapse



Nonsense, if anything that game has brought more pages and posts quicker then ever even when the thread is dead


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Not enough money for a 3 month card yet?

Click to collapse



Nope lol I'm broke damnit 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Nonsense, if anything that game has brought more pages and posts quicker then ever even when the thread is dead

Click to collapse



^^^This.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 24, 2012)

Check this out: http://youtu.be/ik1_VNbxxFg

Aspirin reccomended


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> LMAO yes there is... it's actually a coffee table that has my G75 and my mom's G73 on it...  you can blame the sock on her...

Click to collapse



This is my wireless speed on my dv7...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> This is my wireless speed on my dv7...

Click to collapse



You need work dude...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> LMAO yes there is... it's actually a coffee table that has my G75 and my mom's G73 on it...  you can blame the sock on her...

Click to collapse



dude you can't blame everything on yo mom


----------



## a.cid (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry Mafia, but I'm bringing some dead stuff up  
Took 6 hours, but I finally caught up 



boborone said:


> Sweet man. Sounds cool. And food for the visitors? Really? Also about her head. She actually wears scarfs alot. Hippy chick. Thanks man.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Tell your girl to dress up conservatively...a pair of jeans and a t-shirt (not too body-hugging though)...
A scarf would be a welcome add-on... 

For yourself, a tee and full length jeans should be fine... 
Though both of you avoid stuff that has animals/human face prints on them... 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> You need work dude...

Click to collapse



I know, my speed sucks big hairy gorilla teats... :crying:


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 24, 2012)

I get max 2 mb/s down

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 24, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Sorry Mafia, but I'm bringing some dead stuff up
> Took 6 hours, but I finally caught up
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I suppose that this is better advice than mine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I get max 2 mb/s down
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse





Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 24, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I get max 2 mb/s down
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Yep same here... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Yep same here...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Did u check your pm?


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

King ACE said:


> It's quarter to 11 at night here. Y U NO bring dinner too?

Click to collapse











BeerChameleon said:


> Cause it is 10:21am here
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse




Both of you are NOT on Snowflake time. Snowflake does not agree with ether of you.
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

TonyStark said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol, I like the IP address

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Both of you are NOT on Snowflake time. Snowflake does not agree with ether of you.
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



SMT? Snowflake Mean Time


----------



## a.cid (Oct 24, 2012)

You all can try, but you cant beat me... 







shahrukhraza said:


> I suppose that this is better advice than mine.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Don't say like that!! 
Advice is advice!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> SMT? Snowflake Mean Time

Click to collapse



Yes. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lol, I like the IP address
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lol, I like the IP address
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Proto, me and kid carter need help in the Iassociate 2 thread and anyone else that wants to play!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Both of you are NOT on Snowflake time. Snowflake does not agree with ether of you.
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Afternoon?!?


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 24, 2012)

I got 4MB/s download, but router says 8MB/s
What the...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Afternoon?!?
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Yup. It's snacktime according to Snowflake. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Did u check your pm?

Click to collapse



Yes. Yes I did

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Proto, me and kid carter need help in the Iassociate 2 thread and anyone else that wants to play!

Click to collapse



Meh, it's in another thread though. Too far away. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yup. It's snacktime according to Snowflake.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I finally got it right for once 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Both of you are NOT on Snowflake time. Snowflake does not agree with ether of you.
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I'm probably the closest to snowflakes time. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Meh, it's in another thread though. Too far away.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'll pop in later, but right now I gotta figure out why the computer I just built doesn't want to boot. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I'll pop in later, but right now I gotta figure out why the computer I just built doesn't want to boot.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ok sounds good here is the link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1953623


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> I'm probably the closest to snowflakes time.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Technically you're not even supposed to be here....and no. I am. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 24, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> I'm probably the closest to snowflakes time.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



NO... no you're not!


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm in snowflake time  damn noobs don't know anything

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I'm in snowflake time  damn noobs don't know anything
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes, yes we are... but snowflake's a jersey chick, which is like 3 day's flight with cockatiel speed


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Yes, yes we are... but snowflake a jersey chick

Click to collapse



Literally. 



You don't have to be "in SNOWFLAKE'S time" to be ON Snowflake TIME.
Sheesh.
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Literally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hehe


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

I'll say it one Moar TIME:
Snowflake Time: whatever time Snowflake thinks it is. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 24, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> why? you sellin' a iphone first gen too?

Click to collapse



I do have a iPod 8 gig touch on sale along with a tmo bb 8100. Sold the droid last night at 150


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Oct 24, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Hey trell. How's your dad?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1427652
> ...

Click to collapse





tinky1 said:


> In UK everyone drinks tea. Occasionally coffee. In comparison, on continent (EU) everyone drinks coffee like in US. My whole family are coffee addicts, apart from me and my grandad. But I drink good quality tea and black, no milk. I try to avoid them dust bags too (tea bags), loose tea FTW.
> Oh, I come from Lithuania originally but live in UK.
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



Why do UK eat those bland dull biscuits with their tea? 




Apex_Strider said:


> This is my wireless speed on my dv7...

Click to collapse



What model dv7 do you have? Do you have overheating issues with yours? Mine overheats all the time.




a.cid said:


> Sorry Mafia, but I'm bringing some dead stuff up
> Took 6 hours, but I finally caught up
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the advice man. Will do.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



They seriously do sell anything there now


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> Why do UK eat those bland dull biscuits with their tea?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have any overheating with mine.... 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't have any overheating with mine....
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I thought you sold it.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> I thought you sold it.

Click to collapse



I had two.
I kept the one with the 128GB SSD 500GB HDD, Higher res screen (1920x1080) and extended battery. Both were 17.3in, core i7 (quad)2860QM @ 2.50GHz (with turbo boost) 8GB RAM and Radeon HD 7690M XT graphics (2GB)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I had two.
> I kept the one with the 128GB SSD 500GB HDD, Higher res screen (1920x1080) and extended battery. Both were 17.3in, core i7 (quad)2860QM @ 2.50GHz (with turbo boost) 8GB RAM and Radeon HD 7690M XT graphics (2GB)
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Sounds like what Jerylin is about to get. Mine is an older model. Amost top for it's time. i5 6bg ram. 1600x900. Keeps me warm in the winter.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

It's not a bad machine. It works

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Technically you're not even supposed to be here....and no. I am.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I'm talking about the Mafia 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Planking! He makes a bad plank though. 


boborone, no idea, pic of the net. But most common ones to go with tea here are digestives, with chocolate on a special occasion. 

Browsing from the app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

Umm.... 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33223055

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 04:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------




shahrukhraza said:


> I'm talking about the Mafia
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



So am I.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Umm....
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33223055
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> ...

Click to collapse



Besides you and snowflake!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Besides you and snowflake!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



The mafia is made up of many people (all members, probationary or otherwise) Snowflake and I are only a small part of it... you however, are not.... 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Umm....
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33223055
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> ...

Click to collapse



There's been too many lockable threads in OT today 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> There's been too many lockable threads in OT today
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Shaking in fear that mine will be next 

Kid need moar guesses!!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Shaking in fear that mine will be next
> 
> Kid need moar guesses!!!

Click to collapse



At least you kinda followed what M_T_M said by not posting them in here 

You'll have to wait until later because I'm busy hunting down noobs 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> At least you kinda followed what M_T_M said by not posting them in here
> 
> You'll have to wait until later because I'm busy hunting down noobs
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok sounds good, well the game is on for the next 3 and half hours 

Also new thread update is nice!! I added rules via animated GIF. However, I might translate them into words considering tapatalk doesn't like GIFs


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ok sounds good, well the game is on for the next 3 and half hours
> 
> Also new thread update is nice!! I added rules via animated GIF. However, I might translate them into words considering tapatalk doesn't like GIFs

Click to collapse



I'll check it out xD


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## boborone (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The mafia is made up of many people (all members, probationary or otherwise) Snowflake and I are only a small part of it... you however, are not....
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Can he be probate? He doesn't post crap like some of the others


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

As soon as the game gets kicked out of this thread, It dies 

Slow thread is SLOW
Dead thread is dead


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> Can he be probate? He doesn't post crap like some of the others

Click to collapse



I have to go over the list with Dex, Husam and Jase. I think we have a working list for this go 'round.
(Doesn't mean there won't be another list shortly)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 24, 2012)

So,what is the current time according to SMT?

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> So,what is the current time according to SMT?
> 
> I am a potato, problem?

Click to collapse



We are still in "snacktime". This will last until "playtime" then it's back to dinnertime... evening... bedtime...... 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> We are still in "snacktime". This will last until "playtime" then it's back to dinnertime... evening... bedtime......
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Herr,have some tea 





Ya,I copied tinky 

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

@Quasi, 

I appreciate you taking a look at my ISP ish, and taking the time for me. I will be on the phone shortly to cuss them a brand new hole, and to see what leverage that gains me. Nonetheless, you're a good dude, dude! :good:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex, prawesome and anyone else..

Puzzle help is needed: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1953623


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Apex, prawesome and anyone else..
> 
> Puzzle help is needed: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1953623

Click to collapse



I will try 
@BD,check pm please

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Apex, prawesome and anyone else..
> 
> Puzzle help is needed: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1953623

Click to collapse



On my way, brother...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

This is the best site there is to check your IP...  turn up your speakers first before clicking....

Check my IP


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> This is the best site there is to check your IP...  turn up your speakers first before clicking....
> 
> Check my IP

Click to collapse



lol Only you, Quasi, only you... :cyclops:


----------



## undercover (Oct 24, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Herr,have some tea
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fail brother, fail. BD drinks 


It's me who pops in here for a tea.

Browsing from the app


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> This is the best site there is to check your IP...  turn up your speakers first before clicking....
> 
> Check my IP

Click to collapse



Thanks for that..
It will use me well in tomorrow's network speeds vs ISPs presentation

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Fail brother, fail. BD drinks
> View attachment 1428290
> 
> It's me who pops in here for a tea.
> ...

Click to collapse



You UK'ians, always drinkin' your teas and eatin' your scones 'n ish... :silly:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You UK'ians, always drinkin' your teas and eatin' your scones 'n ish... :silly:

Click to collapse



Coffee is much nicer 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 24, 2012)

Just wondering if I've been forgiven for my invasion?

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## undercover (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You UK'ians, always drinkin' your teas and eatin' your scones 'n ish... :silly:

Click to collapse



Fail here too. I'm not UK' ian 

OMG, I'm surrounded with failures. :what:

Browsing from the app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Fail here too. I'm not UK' ian
> 
> OMG, I'm surrounded with failures. :what:
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



Part right though considering you live here :thumbup:


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Fail here too. I'm not UK' ian
> 
> OMG, I'm surrounded with failures. :what:
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



Location: London, UK (?)


----------



## undercover (Oct 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Part right though considering you live here :thumbup:
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Sort of, yes. Kids were born here though. 







Apex_Strider said:


> Location: London, UK (?)

Click to collapse



Check the flag. 

Browsing from the app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

Silly Apex is silly.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Check the flag.
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



It's all weird and foreign to this Uh-Murrican...


----------



## boborone (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have to go over the list with Dex, Husam and Jase. I think we have a working list for this go 'round.
> (Doesn't mean there won't be another list shortly)
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



And all the others that post who aren't probate and get ragged on only from meph?

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You UK'ians, always drinkin' your teas and eatin' your scones 'n ish... :silly:

Click to collapse



sooo wrong, if anything you should be calling us Brits. Ruddy Yanks fowling the english language.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## undercover (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It's all weird and foreign to this Uh-Murrican...

Click to collapse



It's Lithuania. A country of 64 square km and 3m+ people before half of us left for better life elsewhere. Now I'm just another damn eastern European in UK 
Mind you, fairly contributing to the economy and not sacking out taxpayers money. :thumbup:

Browsing from the app


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> sooo wrong, if anything you should be calling us Brits. Ruddy Yanks fowling the english language.
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



You're not even supposed to be here, ya Brit!

---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> It's Lithuania. A country of 64 square km and 3m+ people before half of us left for better life elsewhere. Now I'm just another damn eastern European in UK
> Mind you, fairly contributing to the economy and not sacking out taxpayers money. :thumbup:
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



Oh, look! I'm from the Tongan Islands now... :laugh:


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> sooo wrong, if anything you should be calling us Brits. Ruddy Yanks fowling the english language.
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



If I call you a Brit, you must call me Omega.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Oct 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> And all the others that post who aren't probate and get ragged on only from meph?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Edit: tony is real good about that too

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 24, 2012)

Wondering which game I should get for my Xbox,any suggestions?

I am a potato, problem?


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> Edit: tony is real good about that too
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



I'll step up my game... :good:


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You're not even supposed to be here, ya Brit!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, probably not but I'm slowly drowning my sorrows in a bottle of twenty year old scotch and I can't focus on the game anymore

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> If I call you a Brit, you must call me Omega.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



If that's the case, you don't exist so I can ignore you.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> No, probably not but I'm slowly drowning my sorrows in a bottle of twenty year old scotch and I can't focus on the game anymore
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Funny, I'm sipping a bottle of 14 year old Jameson. Maybe you ain't half bad after all...


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 24, 2012)

damn you edited it before my reply

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> No, probably not but I'm slowly drowning my sorrows in a bottle of twenty year old scotch and I can't focus on the game anymore
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You. Ignoring me dangerous very crazy when I'm is.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> You. Ignoring me dangerous very crazy when I'm is.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Two things: (1) Aren't you supposed to be somewhere else, like *not in here* and (2) you're only like 15, have you ever seen crazy from a full grown man before? 

Likely not...


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Two things: (1) Aren't you supposed to be somewhere else, like *not in here* and (2) you're only like 15, have you ever seen crazy from a full grown man before?
> 
> Likely not...

Click to collapse



isn't crazy opening a second bottle of twenty year old Aberlour 

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> isn't crazy opening a second bottle of twenty year old Aberlour
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Pix, or it's not happening...


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Two things: (1) Aren't you supposed to be somewhere else, like *not in here* and (2) you're only like 15, have you ever seen crazy from a full grown man before?
> 
> Likely not...

Click to collapse



1)Am I not allowed to be in this thread?
2)Yes, I have. He tied my aunt to her bed, poured gasoline on her and her house, and then set the house on fire.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry, can barely focus with one eye open at the moment. Google is good at feeling with my slurring though. Remind me in the morning and I'll post pictures

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## undercover (Oct 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> And all the others that post who aren't probate and get ragged on only from meph?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



I'm only here for a tea. Want a cuppa?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> And all the others that post who aren't probate and get ragged on only from meph?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



No. They all get ragged on. What's wrong with you?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 24, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I'm only here for a tea. Want a cuppa?

Click to collapse



She looks like she saw a murderer...lol

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> 1)Am I not allowed to be in this thread?
> 2)Yes, I have. He tied my aunt to her bed, poured gasoline on her and her house, and then set the house on fire.

Click to collapse



Seriously? That's kinda crazy. 

I once lived with a punk band, in Haltom City. There was a homeless guy that was outside wandering about one day, so we invited him in. We got wasted on booze and (illicit substances), partying our tails off. The next morning, after no one slept, two of my buddies set the guy on fire, and kicked him out the door. 

When the police showed up, we told them that he was a vagrant, and crazy. Said that he set himself on fire because we wouldn't let him stay with us, and after the firemen put him out, and the ambulance rushed him off, we were found to be free from harm. 

This was decades ago, and I can still smell that scent. These same guys I lived with broke into a cemetery in New Orleans, and dug up a body, ripped the skull off of it, ad brought it back to the house to turn it into a bong. 

That's when I decided to move out...


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> 1)Am I not allowed to be in this thread?
> 2)Yes, I have. He tied my aunt to her bed, poured gasoline on her and her house, and then set the house on fire.

Click to collapse



1) No,  you aren't. 
2) Ok, wtf? Really? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes! Thanks bobo!  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Seriously? That's kinda crazy.
> 
> I once lived with a punk band, in Haltom City. There was a homeless guy that was outside wandering about one day, so we invited him in. We got wasted on booze and (illicit substances), partying our tails off. The next morning, after no one slept, two of my buddies set the guy on fire, and kicked him out the door.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow. That's pretty crazy.


prototype7 said:


> 1) No,  you aren't.
> 2) Ok, wtf? Really?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



1)Why not?
2)Yeah, 100% Serious.


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Yes! Thanks bobo!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 24, 2012)

Strider, thanks for carrying the ribbon:good:


----------



## boborone (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Seriously? That's kinda crazy.
> 
> I once lived with a punk band, in Haltom City. There was a homeless guy that was outside wandering about one day, so we invited him in. We got wasted on booze and (illicit substances), partying our tails off. The next morning, after no one slept, two of my buddies set the guy on fire, and kicked him out the door.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In Haltom City? Dayum didn't think anything was out there but sht kickers and the sht they kick.



shahrukhraza said:


> Yes! Thanks bobo!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



:thumbup:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse



Apex you no help yet. 

Tony what is the ribbon for?


----------



## boborone (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. They all get ragged on. What's wrong with you?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I've never had a problem with a new guy that wants to be here and be helpful. At least he's a big change from the RC trolls who seem to be invading.


----------



## undercover (Oct 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> I've never had a problem with a new guy that wants to be here and be helpful. At least he's a big change from the RC trolls who seem to be invading.

Click to collapse



Errrmm, I'm kinda unsure where I stand, boborone... First or the second part of your post?


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Strider, thanks for carrying the ribbon:good:

Click to collapse



It's the very least I can do, though I wish I could do more to comfort or help the family. I have two small ones me self, and I could never fathom having to outlive my children. Simply a tragedy, and I a still shaken, as a father myself, and friend or ronnie498. Good to see that there's so many that show support (however we can) for him and his family. Thoughts and prayers, thoughts and prayers...


----------



## undercover (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It's the very least I can do, though I wish I could do more to comfort or help the family. I have two small ones me self, and I could never fathom having to outlive my children. Simply a tragedy, and I a still shaken, as a father myself, and friend or ronnie498. Good to see that there's so many that show support (however we can) for him and his family. Thoughts and prayers, thoughts and prayers...

Click to collapse



One suggestion though. Use floatleft or floatright tags, to cut down on the length of your sig.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse



You are also a noob yourself so shouldn't be talking 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> You are also a noob yourself so shouldn't be talking
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm on the probationary list, so go eff yourself...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. They all get ragged on. What's wrong with you?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 24, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Errrmm, I'm kinda unsure where I stand, boborone... First or the second part of your post?

Click to collapse



^^


----------



## boborone (Oct 24, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> You are also a noob yourself so shouldn't be talking
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



He's on  probation, you're not. He can post away, you can't. Gotta learn when to and not to post. 

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------




boborone said:


> He's on  probation, you're not. He can post away, you can't. Gotta learn when to and not to post.

Click to collapse



Same goes for the rest of you.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 24, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> One suggestion though. Use floatleft or floatright tags, to cut down on the length of your sig.

Click to collapse



Or hideleft and hideright putz itz all in itz neat bx


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Or hideleft and hideright putz itz all in itz neat bx

Click to collapse



Plz Halpz Me Dooz This. 

I have no idea wtf you guys are talking about...


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Plz Halpz Me Dooz This.
> 
> I have no idea wtf you guys are talking about...

Click to collapse



Look at my sig,you will understand...I have used float right for the pic.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Plz Halpz Me Dooz This.
> 
> I have no idea wtf you guys are talking about...

Click to collapse



[hideleft]
like this[/hideleft]


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Plz Halpz Me Dooz This.
> 
> I have no idea wtf you guys are talking about...

Click to collapse



Use tags.[floatright] pic [/floatright] try the different ones they're saying and see how it looks. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Look at my sig,you will understand...I have used float right for the pic.

Click to collapse



I see this, but still give me no indication as to how to do this. Sorry, I'm not a signature expert...


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Pix, or it's not happening...

Click to collapse



the wife has taken my second bottle away and told me to go to bed. Really not tired
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm on the probationary list, so go eff yourself...

Click to collapse



Oh shizzle...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> [hideleft]
> like this[/hideleft]

Click to collapse



It won't work if you hit enter in the middle of it, noob 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> It won't work if you hit enter in the middle of it, noob
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



God it's good to know you didn't become a rocket scientist for notin honey btw jr. noob


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

The Mephikun is here,  time for random thanking of posts... Why is Mephikun in my dictionary? I have never typed that since I got SwiftKey. That's just how good it is 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------




TonyStark said:


> God it's good to know you didn't become a rocket scientist for notin honey btw jr. noob

Click to collapse



Ahem, junior noob? You have no right to be calling anyone but noobs a noob, noob. Also, l2 [noparse]  

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

⇊⇊⇊⇊ ?Better? ⇊⇊⇊⇊⇊​


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> The Mephikun is here,  time for random thanking of posts... Why is Mephikun in my dictionary? I have never typed that since I got SwiftKey. That's just how good it is
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hell yes I'm here! 

Have the thread a break but now I'm baaaack

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## undercover (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> ⇊⇊⇊⇊ ?Better? ⇊⇊⇊⇊⇊

Click to collapse



Still a lot of empty space. You could move links on the left and ribbon on the right up, to the same level as you banners in the middle. 

Browsing from the app


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I see this, but still give me no indication as to how to do this. Sorry, I'm not a signature expert...

Click to collapse



Sorry about that,I thought you didn't understand how it looked 

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Still a lot of empty space. You could move links on the left and ribbon on the right up, to the same level as you banners in the middle.
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



I think he should make it all centered with one letter per line. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Still a lot of empty space. You could move links on the left and ribbon on the right up, to the same level as you banners in the middle.
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



Clearly, signature editing isn't my forte...


----------



## undercover (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I think he should make it all centered with one letter per line.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He would definitely get close and personal with mods after that. Would be good for him if he's into masochism. :thumbup:



Apex_Strider said:


> Clearly, signature editing isn't my forte...

Click to collapse



Neither it is mine. Just play around with it and use preview button.  

Browsing from the app


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I think he should make it all centered with one letter per line.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 24, 2012)

i woke back up...


----------



## Apex (Oct 24, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i woke back up...

Click to collapse



I feel like ish, going to lay my arse down. Stupid allergies...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Ahem, junior noob? You have no right to be calling anyone but noobs a noob, noob. Also, l2 [noparse]
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dude you only beenz on da Xray Dumpster Alley for likes 6 months

 I reiterate.. NOOB


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Dude you only beenz on da Xray Dumpster Alley for likes 6 months
> 
> I reiterate.. NOOB!

Click to collapse



And yet I have almost a third of the posts you got in 4 years... 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> And yet I have almost a third of the posts you got in 4 years...
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Noob. I've got more than him 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Noob. I've got more than him
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Yeah, well you're on here too much 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> And yet I have almost a third of the posts you got in 4 years...
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Changed my profile and I left for a year and so yeah

More then 2/3 of yours are in here 


Ok that ends this discussion! It's ova


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 24, 2012)

1 more hour of work!! 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Yeah, well you're on here too much
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haha true that. The only one round these parts whose got me beat on posts to sign up date is skinny.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 24, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Changed my profile and I left for a year and so yeah
> 
> More then 2/3 of yours are in here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I call BS, I have about 400 posts in here, which != 2/3

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I call BS, I have about 400 posts in here, which != 2/3
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



469. Just saying.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 25, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I call BS, I have about 400 posts in here, which != 2/3
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Move on


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Move on

Click to collapse



He stole my broom 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 25, 2012)

Kids, kids...as far as I know, the whole lot of youse are noobs! 

Let us carry on with whatever non sense this thread is about and stop the child like bragging attitude :silly:

Entertain me as I'm working over time and bored!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2012)

Lookie here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=5170893&postcount=387

Blast back to Windows Mobile!!

I was editing xml files back then


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Kids, kids...as far as I know, the whole lot of youse are noobs!
> 
> Let us carry on with whatever non sense this thread is about and stop the child like bragging attitude :silly:
> 
> Entertain me as I'm working over time and bored!!!

Click to collapse



I'm drunk and bored, nice to meet you

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Kids, kids...as far as I know, the whole lot of youse are noobs!
> 
> Let us carry on with whatever non sense this thread is about and stop the child like bragging attitude :silly:
> 
> Entertain me as I'm working over time and bored!!!

Click to collapse



Are you happy now that my game is out of this thread ? 

My very own game thread is fun to manage and I made it look nice and easy to understand. You better not lock it!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm drunk and bored, nice to meet you(it's not really)
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



FTFY


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

---------- Post added at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 AM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Are you happy now that my game is out of this thread ?
> 
> My very own game thread is fun to manage and I made it look nice and easy to understand. You better not lock it!!

Click to collapse



If he does, we post in here MOAR!


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"
> ...

Click to collapse



I will just be angry for how much effort I already put into the thread


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 25, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Are you happy now that my game is out of this thread ?
> 
> My very own game thread is fun to manage and I made it look nice and easy to understand. You better not lock it!!

Click to collapse



I'm never happy...

Also...I may be ok with said thread...Archer on the other hand.... :silly:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I will just be angry for how much effort I already put into the thread

Click to collapse



Just save the OP somewhere. You're ready immediately that way 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> And yet I have almost a third of the posts you got in 4 years...
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's 'quality' not 'quantity'... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I'm never happy...
> 
> Also...I may be ok with said thread...Archer on the other hand.... :silly:

Click to collapse



I haven't seen archer anywhere tho.. 



KidCarter93 said:


> Just save the OP somewhere. You're ready immediately that way
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse




Just did


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It's 'quality' not 'quantity'...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Always the excuse of those with not much quantity 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm almost to 4000 posts. 

I had 3000 like a month ago

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I'm almost to 4000 posts.
> 
> I had 3000 like a month ago
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Good noob.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 25, 2012)

I have come to the conclusion that I love Google. I slur at it and my words appear on the screen ha ha ha ha.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 25, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I'm almost to 4000 posts.
> 
> I had 3000 like a month ago
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## ronnie498 (Oct 25, 2012)

Just wanted to pop in real quick to thank everyone for their posts of support and thoughts for myself on Monday.


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Just wanted to pop in real quick to thank everyone for their posts of support and thoughts for myself on Monday.

Click to collapse



Our hearts and prayers continue to go out to you and your family. We're always here, if you ever need a shoulder, or an ear. We would all willingly lend you these, though we wish we could do far more... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 25, 2012)

God, I leave for 20 minutes and y'all let the thread die 
Ronnie, I didn't really hear what happened, but I completely agree with Tony. If you want, you're welcome to post here. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> God, I leave for 20 minutes and y'all let the thread die
> Ronnie, I didn't really hear what happened, but I completely agree with Tony. If you want, you're welcome to post here.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You mean you agree with apex 

And also ronnie, I missed it as well, but agree with proto


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Always the excuse of those with not much quantity
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2012)

hi bye


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 25, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You mean you agree with apex
> 
> And also ronnie, I missed it as well, but agree with proto

Click to collapse



Same difference. Tony agrees anyways. Right Tony? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 25, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Same difference. Tony agrees anyways. Right Tony?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes I do and I hope Babydoll can find an empty spot in here for him. I would even be willing to give mine up for him. Cyber Family is something he needs and this is a great family to be with.....

Please Read


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Yes I do and I hope Babydoll can find an empty spot in here for him. I would even be willing to give mine up for him. Cyber Family is something he needs and this is a great family to be with.....

Click to collapse



She could throw a paper brick, just so it wouldn't hurt 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Yes I do and I hope Babydoll can find an empty spot in here for him. I would even be willing to give mine up for him. Cyber Family is something he needs and this is a great family to be with.....
> 
> Please Read

Click to collapse



I'd offer to step aside also, if it meant he'd have a place to go to when he feels the need to escape for a moment or two, or just to find solace amongst friends. This thread is full of great people, he could use that during this time... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 25, 2012)

Im back


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 25, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Im back

Click to collapse



Abandon shiiiipppp 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'd offer to step aside also, if it meant he'd have a place to go to when he feels the need to escape for a moment or two, or just to find solace amongst friends. This thread is full of great people, he could use that during this time...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



No need for anyone to go anywhere, there's plenty of room for one more person here (but just one, the rest of you noobs stay out!) 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 25, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Abandon shiiiipppp
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Don't be a


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> I've never had a problem with a new guy that wants to be here and be helpful. At least he's a big change from the RC trolls who seem to be invading.

Click to collapse



I say that they ALL get ragged on. 
Snowflake approves my decision.

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------




The Archangel said:


> Im back

Click to collapse



Hola

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I say that they ALL get ragged on.
> Snowflake approves my decision.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> ...

Click to collapse



Agreed, they gotta prove they can take it before we let them post. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 25, 2012)

why is it so silent today?


----------



## trell959 (Oct 25, 2012)

Meh. Nothing to say i guess.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm feeling like I need a change of scenery.

Either that or a new project.

Although...nevermind...I'll wait til the article is published before talking about it.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> why is it so silent today?

Click to collapse



Because MTM said we couldn't carry on solving the answers of a game in this thread.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2012)

Drinking nimbus monkey shine beer at the brewery!! It is delicious!!! At a 8.2abv 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Because MTM said we couldn't carry on solving the answers of a game in this thread.
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



We should play the puzzle game in the MTM thread!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> We should play the puzzle game in the MTM thread!

Click to collapse



David created a thread here for it 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> David created a thread here for it
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Ahh okay, I guess that works too. Though it isn't as fun as puzzle spamming MTM's thread simply because he told us not to puzzle spam this one.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Ahh okay, I guess that works too. Though it isn't as fun as puzzle spamming MTM's thread simply because he told us not to puzzle spam this one.

Click to collapse



Yes but I respect M_T_M's wishes and he is a good friend and he can ban,close and delete whatever thread he wants

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Ahh okay, I guess that works too. Though it isn't as fun as puzzle spamming MTM's thread simply because he told us not to puzzle spam this one.

Click to collapse



Haha true that. I'm feeling some puzzle solving soon, to be honest xD

BC, try and get some people started and I'll jump in once I've updated a couple of threads.


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 25, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yes but I respect M_T_M's wishes and he is a good friend and he can ban,close and delete whatever thread he wants
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I know, lol, MTM is good people, it's just fun to troll the king of trolls.


----------



## werked (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm on the probationary list, so go eff yourself...

Click to collapse



Burn!! :thumbup:







BeerChameleon said:


> 1 more hour of work!!
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



You have been posting all this time while at work. U da man!! I need a job like that.... Oh wait, I have one.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

werked said:


> Burn!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I work from home, so I win 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 25, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Haha true that. I'm feeling some puzzle solving soon, to be honest xD
> 
> BC, try and get some people started and I'll jump in once I've updated a couple of threads.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not tonight bro, more drinking and halo night!!! Tomorrow 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Not tonight bro, more drinking and halo night!!! Tomorrow
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Letdown 
I suppose that's better anyway. I can carry on watching Misfits in peace this way 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Letdown
> I suppose that's better anyway. I can carry on watching Misfits in peace this way
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Ya man, sorry about that, I am tired and just want to relax and have a beer or 2.

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



at my walmart


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

I wonder if anyone will notice me talking to myself?!?


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I wonder if anyone will notice me talking to myself?!?

Click to collapse



Why are you talking to yourself???

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Why are you talking to yourself???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because I'm at 1450 posts in here now xD


----------



## boborone (Oct 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Kids, kids...as far as I know, the whole lot of youse are noobs!
> 
> Let us carry on with whatever non sense this thread is about and stop the child like bragging attitude :silly:
> 
> Entertain me as I'm working over time and bored!!!

Click to collapse




Hear hear






husam666 said:


> hi bye

Click to collapse




ohaider






trell959 said:


> Meh. Nothing to say i guess.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




u2






jaseglenn4 said:


> I'm feeling like I need a change of scenery.
> 
> Either that or a new project.
> 
> Although...nevermind...I'll wait til the article is published before talking about it.

Click to collapse



Are you writing anything about what I sent you?

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## trell959 (Oct 25, 2012)

No more bothers for the rest of the night. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 25, 2012)

trell959 said:


> No more bothers for the rest of the night.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm about to do that for a week when I'm at NASCAR 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 25, 2012)

too many irc chats


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2012)

Quasi u still up/ online? Uno?

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 25, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Quasi u still up/ online? Uno?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Kind of up... Really not up to it man life is kicking my ass... Sorry... 

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Kind of up... Really not up to it man life is kicking my ass... Sorry...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Its all good man maybe next Monday 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added 25th October 2012 at 12:27 AM ---------- Previous post was 24th October 2012 at 11:55 PM ----------

Who is still up? I am drunk and watching Eminem biography on Netflix 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## a.cid (Oct 25, 2012)

This thread could use a BUMP!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

a.cid said:


> This thread could use a BUMP!
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



4 minute bump!


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 25, 2012)

a.cid said:


> This thread could use a BUMP!
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse








Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## cascabel (Oct 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> 4 minute bump!

Click to collapse



Don't you sleep? 

Morning all. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 25, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Don't you sleep?
> 
> Morning all.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Its evening and you are wishing me "Good morning"? :what:
Oh,wait.....Snowflake Mean Time





Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 25, 2012)

(Pr)awesome sig is awesome

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 25, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> (Pr)awesome sig is awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



LOL...thanks 

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

Morning all. I feel like sh1t...

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## cascabel (Oct 25, 2012)

What happened? Hangover?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

cascabel said:


> What happened? Hangover?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



It's my guaranteed yearly sinus/allergy beat down. Last year I was sick for 3 weeks... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## cascabel (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It's my guaranteed yearly sinus/allergy beat down. Last year I was sick for 3 weeks...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



That sucks. You take any medication for it?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Don't you sleep?
> 
> Morning all.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Of course not. I'll sleep when I'm dead


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It's my guaranteed yearly sinus/allergy beat down. Last year I was sick for 3 weeks...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



That's bad 

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 25, 2012)

Tried killing it with fire?

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

cascabel said:


> That sucks. You take any medication for it?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



No, I don't like taking medicine. I'd rather be a giant ***** and lay around the house miserable... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## werked (Oct 25, 2012)

Good morning, Mafia peeps. I have so much to do and don't feel like doing it. I think I'll put my feet up and grab the remote.... At least for a few minutes.  Hope you all have a chill day. :beer:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No, I don't like taking medicine. I'd rather be a giant ***** and lay around the house miserable...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Are you like me in the way that you don't get ill apart from one big hit of it?


----------



## cascabel (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No, I don't like taking medicine. I'd rather be a giant ***** and lay around the house miserable...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Yeah me too. I don't even like taking vitamins. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Are you like me in the way that you don't get ill apart from one big hit of it?

Click to collapse



Yeah, and when it hits I'd like it to just kill me... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*



werked said:


> Good morning, Mafia peeps. I have so much to do and don't feel like doing it. I think I'll put my feet up and grab the remote.... At least for a few minutes.  Hope you all have a chill day. :beer:

Click to collapse



^^Lucky^^

I get to go to work feeling like a gottamned zombie. Haven't slept in three days... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 25, 2012)

Dude just drink a bottle of Rumple Minze, that stuff will clear you right up.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, and when it hits I'd like it to just kill me...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Too right. All energy lost, tiredness but can't sleep & feeling completely sh*t all through it


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Dude just drink a bottle of Rumple Minze, that stuff will clear you right up.

Click to collapse



*THAT* would kill me at this point... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

LOL. Look at the difference between the 2 most thanked posts in the requests from user to mods/admins thread


----------



## undercover (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex, sorry to hear you are feeling down. Wanna have a play with that sig to take your mind of it? I'm available for a while. 

Browsing from the app


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Apex, sorry to hear you are feeling down. Wanna have a play with that sig to take your mind of it? I'm available for a while.
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



Thanks, tinky! I did have to get up and get myself to work this morning, but after I dole out my responsibilities and caught on a few people, I'm going to head home. Maybe we take a look in a couple of hours, if you've got some time... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## undercover (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Thanks, tinky! I did have to get up and get myself to work this morning, but after I dole out my responsibilities and caught on a few people, I'm going to head home. Maybe we take a look in a couple of hours, if you've got some time...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Depending on how busy it'll be as i am at work. Will keep an eye on the thread, so will see when you are active. Just call someone a noob and i'll be here right away.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Depending on how busy it'll be as i am at work. Will keep an eye on the thread, so will see when you are active. Just call someone a noob and i'll be here right away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Noob. WOW! You got here quick 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

---------- Post added at 02:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 PM ----------

I'm gonna be eating well 






"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## werked (Oct 25, 2012)

Must upack and resist the urge to go shopping for my new place(again). Must go to work tomorrow and resist the urge to be sick. Must.... Ah hell, I give up.

---------- Post added at 09:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> would kill me at this point...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Hope you feel better, Apex.


----------



## undercover (Oct 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Noob. WOW! You got here quick
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm surprised you are still skinny. Well, wait till you are a bit older, it'll catch up with you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

werked said:


> Hope you feel better, Apex.

Click to collapse



Thanks lil' lady! Me too. 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I'm surprised you are still skinny. Well, wait till you are a bit older, it'll catch up with you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Yeah but by the time it does, I'll already have a beer belly 

My mum and sister hate it because I can eat anything and still no put weight on xD


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 25, 2012)

SERIOUS bump


Morning everybodi


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 25, 2012)

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1429896
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse



Dang, I missed that list... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Dang, I missed that list...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



What list?

Your name is in the banner

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Dang, I missed that list...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse


*DON'T answer!!*


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 25, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> *DON'T answer!!*

Click to collapse



??

Idiots, idiots everywhere


----------



## cascabel (Oct 25, 2012)

I hate my timezone. :banghead:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex you still here?


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Apex you still here?

Click to collapse



Yeah man... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*



cascabel said:


> I hate my timezone. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Where do you live, cascabel? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah man...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Last I heard he was in a manga loving n00bsburg




QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Last I heard he was in a manga loving n00bsburg
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, you... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Last I heard he was in a manga loving n00bsburg
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Manga? Really? Lol 

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## cascabel (Oct 25, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Manga? Really? Lol
> 
> Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:

Click to collapse



Yeah. Quantum follows wherever i go. 

@apex: on the other side of the world. 
Can't go into details as i have a stalker here. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Last I heard he was in a manga loving n00bsburg
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haterz gonna hate!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 25, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Yeah. Quantum follows wherever i go.
> 
> @apex: on the other side of the world.
> Can't go into details as i have a stalker here.
> ...

Click to collapse



He followed you to a manga site?

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

So, Channon can make changes to user names, right? I'm thinking I need a change. Anyone have any suggestions (serious ones, no need to be a ****) as to what I could morph into? I would like to keep the "Apex" 'first name' and get rid of the underscore... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## cascabel (Oct 25, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> He followed you to a manga site?
> 
> Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:

Click to collapse



He's everywhere.  quick, help me get rid of him! I'm starting to get scared.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> So, Channon can make changes to user names, right? I'm thinking I need a change. Anyone have any suggestions (serious ones, no need to be a ****) as to what I could morph into? I would like to keep the "Apex" 'first name' and get rid of the underscore...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



ApexIsCool ? 

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:

---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> He's everywhere.  quick, help me get rid of him! I'm starting to get scared.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Throw some nails 

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> ApexIsCool ?
> 
> Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:

Click to collapse



Doesn't that go without mention? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## undercover (Oct 25, 2012)

I wanted to change mine to undercover.. Taken in 2006 and he hasn't posted even once! 

Browsing from the app


----------



## cascabel (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> So, Channon can make changes to user names, right? I'm thinking I need a change. Anyone have any suggestions (serious ones, no need to be a ****) as to what I could morph into? I would like to keep the "Apex" 'first name' and get rid of the underscore...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



ApeXda? Seriously though, why? Your username's cool. :thumbup:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex.S.T.Rider


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Doesn't that go without mention?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



 

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------

Alright,what's the first letter of your name?


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------
> 
> Alright,what's the first letter of your name?

Click to collapse



My real name is Zack... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 25, 2012)

ApexZackMorris


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> My real name is Zack...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Er....that makes it hard..Zackpex?

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

Maybe too long, but I could go all alpha phonetic with it... 

Alpha Papa Echo X-ray

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> So, Channon can make changes to user names, right? I'm thinking I need a change. Anyone have any suggestions (serious ones, no need to be a ****) as to what I could morph into? I would like to keep the "Apex" 'first name' and get rid of the underscore...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Fonkytowntroll??
Startelegramtroll?
DFWtroll?
NRH2Otroll?


----------



## cascabel (Oct 25, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> ApexZackMorris

Click to collapse



Apex = zack morris? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Fonkytowntroll??
> Startelegramtroll?
> DFWtroll?
> NRH2Otroll?

Click to collapse



Why I gotta be a troll? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 25, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Apex = zack morris?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse





Apex_Strider said:


> My real name is Zack...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



 ^^^


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 25, 2012)

Zapex? :what:

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## cascabel (Oct 25, 2012)

Me thinks apex is laughing so hard right now. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 25, 2012)

Or plotting yo kill us all.... Who knows

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

I had this picture taken a month ago in Las Vegas. Had to... 






*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

Z-WarriorApex - Although it does make you sound like a gay superhero.


----------



## cascabel (Oct 25, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Or plotting yo kill us all.... Who knows
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Well yeah. That's always been his agenda. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Well yeah. That's always been his agenda.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I kill you all with kindness... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## cascabel (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I kill you all with kindness...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Lol. Or snot. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Lol. Or snot.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Speaking of, when werked is back on I'll change my avatar to that epic_bubble.jpg but I won't leave it long. Maybe that will help me woo her, amirite? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Why I gotta be a troll?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Ok...let's try some more names...
Fiestasupermarketroll
Winndixietroll
183and820troll
kissfmtroll
APX_STAR??


----------



## cascabel (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Speaking of, when werked is back on I'll change my avatar to that epic_bubble.jpg but I won't leave it long. Maybe that will help me woo her, amirite?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Ohgodno.jpg

Thought you're sick? Y u keep trolling me?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Ohgodno.jpg
> 
> Thought you're sick? Y u keep trolling me?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I'm home, sick. Let the good times troll... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 25, 2012)

apex you still runin CM10 nities


----------



## cascabel (Oct 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Ok...let's try some more names...
> Fiestasupermarketroll
> Winndixietroll
> 183and820troll
> ...

Click to collapse



Dafuq?! Rofl. Spoken like a true troll.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> I'm home, sick. Let the good times troll...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



I wish i could handle being sick like that. Lol. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> apex you still runin CM10 nities

Click to collapse



Yeah, on my SGSIII. I haven’t updated since 10/21 though...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

My last post deserves to be your new name Apex. After all, it was my 6200th post


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 25, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Dafuq?! Rofl. Spoken like a true troll.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NO... no you don't

Trust me, it's a life long thing

I wish I could work:cyclops:


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Z-WarriorApex - Although it does make you sound like a gay superhero.

Click to collapse



Yeah, thanks but no thanks. Reminds me of Xena the Warrior Princess. (She was kinda hot)...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, on my SGSIII. I haven’t updated since 10/21 though...

Click to collapse



I ran that for months kept going between it an AOKP.

You running it stock like?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, thanks but no thanks. Reminds me of Xena the Warrior Princess. (She was kinda hot)...

Click to collapse



Exactly why you should do it xD
I was watching that in YouTube last night


----------



## cascabel (Oct 25, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> NO... no you don't
> 
> Trust me, it's a life long thing
> 
> I wish I could work:cyclops:

Click to collapse



Well, not the life long part. Just the way he's not being a PITA when sick. That's how i am when i'm not feeling well.

Why can't you work? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 25, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Well, not the life long part. Just the way he's not being a PITA when sick. That's how i am when i'm not feeling well.
> 
> Why can't you work?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



PITA?

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## Mephikun (Oct 25, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> PITA?
> 
> Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:

Click to collapse



Pain in thy ass

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, thanks but no thanks. Reminds me of Xena the Warrior Princess. (She was kinda hot)...

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> Well, not the life long part. Just the way he's not being a PITA when sick. That's how i am when i'm not feeling well.
> 
> Why can't you work?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



disabled


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> So, Channon can make changes to user names, right? I'm thinking I need a change. Anyone have any suggestions (serious ones, no need to be a ****) as to what I could morph into? I would like to keep the "Apex" 'first name' and get rid of the underscore...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



ApexLatex 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## Prawesome (Oct 25, 2012)

TonyStark said:


>

Click to collapse



You do realise that her dress is transparent and you can see her...with that pic, right? 

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 25, 2012)

.


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 25, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> .

Click to collapse



??

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 25, 2012)

.



















.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 25, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You do realise that her dress is transparent and you can see her...with that pic, right?
> 
> Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:

Click to collapse



The word you are looking for is translucent not transparent.


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 25, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> The word you are looking for is translucent not transparent.

Click to collapse



Err,ya...Sorry...I am not fully concentrating on what I am typing..

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 25, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Err,ya...Sorry...I am not fully concentrating on what I am typing..
> 
> Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:

Click to collapse



It's cool, I'm a part time grammar nazi so I enjoy correcting things like that.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

Stop spamming Tom :thumbdown::banghead:


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 25, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> It's cool, I'm a part time grammar nazi so I enjoy correcting things like that.

Click to collapse



Great..me too 

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

TonyStark said:


>

Click to collapse



Stop hammer time.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 25, 2012)

Ok, I'm laying off the drink because I did it again didn't I?

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 25, 2012)

Ta da


----------



## cascabel (Oct 25, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Ok, I'm laying off the drink because I did it again didn't I?
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Hey jugg. How you been? And what did you do this time?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Ok, I'm laying off the drink because I did it again didn't I?
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Accidental thanks 
I like when people say that but they never do 


TonyStark said:


> Ta da

Click to collapse



Can I report you?!?


----------



## K.A. (Oct 25, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Ta da

Click to collapse



Blue is better.


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 25, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Ta da

Click to collapse



Ugh... :banghead::banghead: Are you constructing a building or something?

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Can I report you?!?

Click to collapse



Why?

Because I was building blocks...

and you were to dumb to figure it out


----------



## cascabel (Oct 25, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Ugh... :banghead::banghead: Are you constructing a building or something?
> 
> Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:

Click to collapse



Never thought i'd see the day you'd get trolled. Lol. Thanks Tony. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Why?
> 
> Because I was building blocks...
> 
> and you were to dumb to figure it out

Click to collapse



No. Just for the fun of it really


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> No. Just for the fun of it really

Click to collapse


----------



## K.A. (Oct 25, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Never thought i'd see the day you'd get trolled. Lol. Thanks Tony.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Same goes for you...


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 25, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Hey jugg. How you been? And what did you do this time?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



honestly, feeling like crud. Waiting for details of a funeral and drinking and posting hsit in this thread last night.  Haven't had any sleep for about a week. So I've been going through my whisky collection at a rate of a bottle a day. Such a waste of really good scotch.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## cascabel (Oct 25, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Same goes for you...

Click to collapse



I'm easy to troll. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

Everyone gets trolled from time to time. It just happens to some people a lot more than others 

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> I'm easy to troll.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



True that :thumbup:

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 PM ----------

Damn this stupid 20 second wait between posts :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## cascabel (Oct 25, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> honestly, feeling like crud. Waiting for details of a funeral and drinking and posting hsit in this thread last night.  Haven't had any sleep for about a week. So I've been going through my whisky collection at a rate of a bottle a day. Such a waste of really good scotch.
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Take it easy man. What happened?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

Post all the posts!!!!!


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Post all the posts!!!!!

Click to collapse



Speaking of, how's that thing you were working on coming along?


----------



## K.A. (Oct 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Post all the posts!!!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Speaking of, how's that thing you were working on coming along?

Click to collapse



Huh?


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 25, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Take it easy man. What happened?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



My dad's sister died yesterday after a long hereditary degenerative illness. This last week has been one long family argument with my cousin who is the biggest ar?e I've ever known. In the last five years he's only visited her once and that was to ask his dad for a grand to fix his guttering. (He made a couple of mill when he sold his company and moved to Florida) 

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## cascabel (Oct 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> True that :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Gtalk anyone? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Gtalk anyone?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



NO.jpg
I'm attempting to spam this thread


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 25, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Gtalk anyone?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Was that you who sent me talk request?

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*



KidCarter93 said:


> Post all the posts!!!!!

Click to collapse



'Twas something about a n00b something...


----------



## cascabel (Oct 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> NO.jpg
> I'm attempting to spam this thread

Click to collapse



Apex seemed to enjoy it last time. 

@ppero: nope. Wasn't moi.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Everyone gets trolled from time to time. It just happens to some people a lot more than others
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya,for example,I am hard to troll :sly:

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 25, 2012)

Can't A guy eat in peace?


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 25, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Can't A guy eat in peace?

Click to collapse



Sure  EIP(Eat in Peace)  

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Apex seemed to enjoy it last time.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 25, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Sure  EIP(Eat in Peace)
> 
> Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:

Click to collapse



:banghead:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> 'Twas something about a n00b something...

Click to collapse



I have no idea


----------



## K.A. (Oct 25, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Can't A guy eat in peace?

Click to collapse



No, cuz the preference is for B guy..


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 25, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> :banghead:

Click to collapse





Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 25, 2012)

King ACE said:


> No, cuz the preference is for B guy..

Click to collapse


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 25, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:

Click to collapse



Anybody have the anti troll spray or is it all out


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 25, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Anybody have the anti troll spray or is it all out

Click to collapse



Suicide is not the answer mate!!! 

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

The Archangel said:


>

Click to collapse



Same here 

---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Suicide is not the answer mate!!!
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse



That was pretty clever for you :thumbup:


----------



## K.A. (Oct 25, 2012)

The Archangel said:


>

Click to collapse



A guy cant eat in peace, cuz he's in greece.. :banghead:


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 25, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Anybody have the anti troll spray or is it all out

Click to collapse



I am not a troll  noooo

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## cascabel (Oct 25, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I am not a troll  noooo
> 
> Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:

Click to collapse



Yeah. And i'm not a noob. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 25, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I am not a troll  noooo
> 
> Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:

Click to collapse



*pulls out the popcorn!*

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2012)

KC,Proto, and others

New puzzle up!!

Help when you can or feel like it.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> KC,Proto, and others
> 
> New puzzle up!!
> 
> Help when you can or feel like it.

Click to collapse



Effort for now


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey 

Anyone here play 'Bike Race' (Android game )


----------



## K.A. (Oct 25, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> *pulls out the popcorn!*
> 
> Trolls, trolls everywhere

Click to collapse



Where were you hiding them anyways?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

No I don't Max. I'm not that


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Suicide is not the answer mate!!!
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse






dammm




King ACE said:


> A guy cant eat in peace, cuz he's in greece.. :banghead:

Click to collapse



They really need to get that sorted out.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey
> 
> Anyone here play 'Bike Race' (Android game )

Click to collapse



No, is that like street racing but bikes? 

Also New puzzle is up in my thread


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No, is that like street racing but bikes?
> 
> Also New puzzle is up in my thread

Click to collapse



nahh,, it's cooler xD
2d Motorbike game.. is on-line also 


KidCarter93 said:


> No I don't Max. I'm not that

Click to collapse



Youre right... You're not


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> nahh,, it's cooler xD
> 2d Motorbike game.. is on-line also
> 
> 
> Youre right... You're not

Click to collapse



Downloading now, looks cool!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Downloading now, looks cool!

Click to collapse



Nice! ;D Once you unlock online, Fancy playing? xD


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 25, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Downloading now, looks cool!

Click to collapse



Me too...

We could make a server and play

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> nahh,, it's cooler xD
> 2d Motorbike game.. is on-line also
> 
> 
> Youre right... You're not

Click to collapse



*****.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice! ;D Once you unlock online, Fancy playing? xD

Click to collapse



I have to unlock online?!?!? 

Whatkindasorceryisthis.jpg


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I have to unlock online?!?!?
> 
> Whatkindasorceryisthis.jpg

Click to collapse



hahah xD 9 stars, it's super easy 


&KC


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> hahah xD 9 stars, it's super easy
> 
> 
> &KC

Click to collapse



well I got 6 so far after playing for a couple minutes


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 25, 2012)

I have unlocked multi..
How to arrange this?

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2012)

+1


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2012)

Click start and find then my 'link' is 
http://bikerace.me/ggj10Q


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Click start and find then my 'link' is
> http://bikerace.me/ggi10Q

Click to collapse



Link not working

My link: http://bikerace.me/M0IjqA

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Click start and find then my 'link' is
> http://bikerace.me/ggi10Q

Click to collapse



Interesting Multiplayer, Kinda nice cause you can play when you want I think


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2012)

@ david yeah it's cool xD ,

@pp You got in before my edit  The I was actually j , but i'll add yiu in a min


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 25, 2012)

TL;DR

sup guys...


----------



## cascabel (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey BN.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> nahh,, it's cooler xD
> 2d Motorbike game.. is on-line also

Click to collapse



Link to the online game?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Link to the online game?

Click to collapse



As in multiplayer my bad  android/ios only


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> @ david yeah it's cool xD ,
> 
> @pp You got in before my edit  The I was actually j , but i'll add yiu in a min

Click to collapse



You must have a faster bike then me  You are murdering me


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I do david  I'll use the normal one 

also.. Quoting is broken for me


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> TL;DR
> 
> sup guys...

Click to collapse



Sup brian


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

On ya bike...


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2012)

Ya quoting has been hot and miss the last hour.


----------



## werked (Oct 25, 2012)

Taking a quick break. Needed something to quench my thirst. This is all I could find.... I'm not complaining. Just peeking in and catching up so I don't have too much to catch up on tonight. See u all later!! Hope the poor wittle baby, Apex, is feeling better.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> On ya bike...
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



I made a funniez!!!


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I made a funniez!!!
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



now downlaod the game


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> now downlaod the game

Click to collapse



No.jpg

Still effort 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> No.jpg
> 
> Still effort
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.topfreegames.bikeracefreeworld

Now you don't even need to touch your phone


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 25, 2012)

dealing with crap right now...






That's $1175 right there I should have...


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

werked said:


> Taking a quick break. Needed something to quench my thirst. This is all I could find.... I'm not complaining. Just peeking in and catching up so I don't have too much to catch up on tonight. See u all later!! Hope the poor wittle baby, Apex, is feeling better.

Click to collapse



I have an appointment with the witch doctor at 5pm (CST), but until then I shall be drinking a beer or five. Seems to clear up the pressure in my noggin, and should help me sleep better tonight. Thanks for the well wishes, your the bestest! 

Edit: How's the unpacking coming along, and how's the new joint werking out for you? (see what just happened there?)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.topfreegames.bikeracefreeworld
> 
> Now you don't even need to touch your phone

Click to collapse



I do actually, otherwise I couldn't click the link 

Because you lied to me, it's a definite no.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2012)

Finally beat you MAX!! 

Thanks for switching bikes


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Finally beat you MAX!!
> 
> Thanks for switching bikes

Click to collapse



hahah xD Well done  

Also, I got a streak of 7, so nearly got silver bike


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> dealing with crap right now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



UGH, unemployment issues!!

I remember when I got unemployment,
IT WAS THE BIGGEST PIMA that ever had to do.
Trying to talk to someone in person is super hard too!!


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

I want in, but I have a head full of medicine (yeah, I broke down and took some) and beer. Do I just DL the game from Play and start kicking all your assets online via my hand held electronic communication contraption?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I want in, but I have a head full of medicine (yeah, I broke down and took some) and beer. Do I just DL the game from Play and start kicking all your assets online via my hand held electronic communication contraption?

Click to collapse



lol basically


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 25, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> UGH, unemployment issues!!
> 
> I remember when I got unemployment,
> IT WAS THE BIGGEST PIMA that ever had to do.
> Trying to talk to someone in person is super hard too!!

Click to collapse



I'm officially broke...  I've got just enough set aside to get trashed tomorrow...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm gonna be a troller with my new trawler


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 25, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 25, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> UGH, unemployment issues!!
> 
> I remember when I got unemployment,
> IT WAS THE BIGGEST PIMA that ever had to do.
> Trying to talk to someone in person is super hard too!!

Click to collapse



Said an investigation is pending...  or something...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 25, 2012)

g-day BD and SF


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey Tony, I think I will just leave the siggy the way it is, for now. I'll carry the banner for a while, and I think it has more meaning than being cluttered up with my 'junk'. I appreciate your willingness to help me though... :good:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 25, 2012)

Any trolling should be done here:

http://forums.comcast.com/


----------



## a.cid (Oct 25, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Any trolling should be done here:
> 
> http://forums.comcast.com/

Click to collapse



I know I've read it somewhere, but I can't remember it...
Why do you hate comcast so much?
They can't be that bad (even though I just have only the tiniest of hint what comcast is)


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 25, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I know I've read it somewhere, but I can't remember it...
> Why do you hate comcast so much?
> They can't be that bad (even though I just have only the tiniest of hint what comcast is)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Long story man...  basically wasted 2 years of my life...


----------



## a.cid (Oct 25, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Long story man...  basically wasted 2 years of my life...

Click to collapse



Iirc, you worked for them?
And I do remember liking a "**** comcast" page on fb 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 25, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Iirc, you worked for them?
> And I do remember liking a "**** comcast" page on fb
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Yea I worked for em...  and still get calls from people who still do with questions...  I was top 15 every month...  They give you a piece of paper for that...  and over 2 years, I got a raise of 39cents...  It had its benefits I suppose...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2012)

I am solving the current puzzle all by myself  

KC, its time to start giving effort.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I am solving the current puzzle all by myself
> 
> KC, its time to start giving effort.

Click to collapse



Please leave a message after the beep.



































*beep*


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 25, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I am solving the current puzzle all by myself
> 
> KC, its time to start giving effort.

Click to collapse



Not any more 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Oct 25, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Yea I worked for em...  and still get calls from people who still do with questions...  I was top 15 every month...  They give you a piece of paper for that...  and over 2 years, I got a raise of 39cents...  It had its benefits I suppose...

Click to collapse



I have an idea for a startup, for you!
"Pimp my net"!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Please leave a message after the beep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yo kc, where you at? I need you to help at game! Get your ass in there . Call me back 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Oct 25, 2012)

Pretty good considering drop box has been syncing and uploading all day.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 25, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I have an idea for a startup, for you!
> "Pimp my net"!
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



You wouldn't believe what someone just brought over for me to work on...






Not sent from your phone...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 25, 2012)

Not too good...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 25, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> You wouldn't believe what someone just brought over for me to work on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bestest Dell eva.. 600 series?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2012)

BBC News - ' Microsofts new tablet, but is it just playing catch up with Apple? '



No one is playing catchup with apple...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



LOL


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> BBC News - ' Microsofts new tablet, but is it just playing catch up with Apple? '

Click to collapse



Win8 tablet


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Win8 tablet

Click to collapse



What about it  Surface?


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

Gonna beg it for a thank 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2012)

Sup 

---------- Post added at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------

XDA is broke... The Forum view isn;t refreshing... again  

---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------

XDA is broke... The Forum view isn;t refreshing... again


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice one Max xD
XDA apps having a brain fart tonight 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Nice one Max xD
> XDA apps having a brain fart tonight
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Not just the app  Whole site is


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 25, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Bestest Dell eva.. 600 series?

Click to collapse



Not a clue...  doesn't even have USB...  I got the browser to load, that's all I'm doing to this POS...


----------



## a.cid (Oct 25, 2012)

Watching Big Bang Theory back-to-back at 3 in the night, coz you're bored...



Quasimodem said:


> You wouldn't believe what someone just brought over for me to work on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am sure I wouldn't believe, if only I knew what it is...

I'm too lazy for a reverse google at this hour...






KidCarter93 said:


> Gonna beg it for a thank
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Yo man bobo!
Help me throw this noob outta here!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 25, 2012)

Don't mind me, just wanted to leave this here for BD's attention.....





I'll be on my way now.

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not just the app  Whole site is

Click to collapse



I didn't know the site was aswell 
At least I know it's not worth checking 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

---------- Post added at 10:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------




a.cid said:


> Yo man bobo!
> Help me throw this noob outta here!
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



I wanted to feel like a noob for once. I think I managed it 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

Guess who's in Da House ...




Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I didn't know the site was aswell
> At least I know it's not worth checking
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You've managed it for the past 7 months  :silly:

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> Guess who's in Da House ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



heeeeeyyy xD


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 25, 2012)

Tinky is a noob? Trololol

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 25, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Don't mind me, just wanted to leave this here for BD's attention.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It took me way too long to see the bird in there. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Oct 25, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Tinky is a noob? Trololol
> 
> Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:

Click to collapse



Dafuq? I pop in for a tea and see this^^^ I'd understand mafia calling me that, but won't accept that from a failed potato 





*Anyway, enjoy all*











Edit: I see what you did there Dex.... after we had a baby together?


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 25, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Edit: I see what you did there Dex.... after *we had a baby together?*

Click to collapse







Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 25, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> It took me way too long to see the bird in there.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ME TOO!! 

Also thanks proto and max!! We got a lot done. I put the off sign cause I need a break. I did update op and got a lot that you might of not proto


----------



## undercover (Oct 25, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:

Click to collapse



His name is FAQer, and i kid you not.


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 25, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> His name is FAQer, and i kid you not.

Click to collapse





Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 25, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> His name is FAQer, and i kid you not.

Click to collapse



I thought dex made FAQER :what:

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 25, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I thought dex made FAQER :what:
> 
> Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:

Click to collapse



This is why you're a noob. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> His name is FAQer, and i kid you not.

Click to collapse



What an awesome user name to suggest to Channon for me, too bad it's already taken... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 25, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> This is why you're a noob.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 Wait....I just popped in for coffee 

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## Apex (Oct 25, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Guess who's in Da House ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

BEST TITLE EVA!!!!!!


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> BEST TITLE EVA!!!!!!
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



MEH..


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CI8UPHMzZm8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 26, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Wait....I just popped in for coffee
> 
> Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:

Click to collapse



My god i need to get some sleep. I read "I just pooped in my coffee".


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

Just got home from the doctor's office. He suggested to me an "all liquid" diet. I'm okay with this... 






*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Just got home from the doctor's office. He suggested to me an "all liquid" diet. I'm okay with this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Just got home from the doctor's office. He suggested to me an "all liquid" diet. I'm okay with this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please tell me that is your fridge !! 

That is a lot of booze 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Please tell me that is your fridge !!
> 
> That is a lot of booze
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



'Tis mine... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## scottspa74 (Oct 26, 2012)

Oops
Wrong post


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> 'Tis mine...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Irish. That explains it all.


----------



## scottspa74 (Oct 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Just got home from the doctor's office. He suggested to me an "all liquid" diet. I'm okay with this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's your address? I'm on my way over to help. I'm a doctor, trust me. 

hurled from my AOKP'd Evo LTE. Enjoy.


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 26, 2012)

scottspa74 said:


> Oops Wrong post

Click to collapse



??? You mean wrong thread? .p

Edit: Damn you and your editing


----------



## codeknight11 (Oct 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> ??? You mean wrong thread? .p
> 
> Edit: Damn you and your editing

Click to collapse



Are you Manhattan's Druglord? 

My upcoming projects -
nOOb-Lite rom
CyanoETA rom, problem?


----------



## trell959 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi guys :sly:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 26, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hi guys :sly:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup trell

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 26, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> Are you Manhattan's Druglord?
> 
> My upcoming projects -
> nOOb-Lite rom
> CyanoETA rom, problem?

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

Evening

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 26, 2012)

sup


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 26, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> sup

Click to collapse



Hiya

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hiya
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



doin some lurking...


----------



## ronnie498 (Oct 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Just got home from the doctor's office. He suggested to me an "all liquid" diet. I'm okay with this...
> 
> Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar

Click to collapse



I would take one of those


----------



## werked (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey!! Quiet in here tonight.


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey everyone who just posted (shut up david, I'm not making a list) 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> doin some lurking...

Click to collapse







Moon-doggie says hi.
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------






Snowflakeyyyyyyy getting a head scratch 
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Moon-doggie says hi.
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Hi moon-doggie (and snowflake, and any other birds who may want to say hi) 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Hi moon-doggie (and snowflake, and any other birds who may want to say hi)
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



They all say hi......(some of them just refuse to appear on camera..... )

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------

I guess I killed teh thread. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## trell959 (Oct 26, 2012)

No you didn't bd

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Oct 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I have an appointment with the witch doctor at 5pm (CST), but until then I shall be drinking a beer or five. Seems to clear up the pressure in my noggin, and should help me sleep better tonight. Thanks for the well wishes, your the bestest!
> 
> Edit: How's the unpacking coming along, and how's the new joint werking out for you? (see what just happened there?)

Click to collapse



I see what you did there. 
Unpacking is progressing slowly. 
I love the new place!! Still have to get the builder back in here to do a few things. No biggie tho. 
That beer will Def make you feel better today, just not tomorrow.


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

I no feelz no gud...


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 26, 2012)

Dam storm on the way


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

werked said:


> I see what you did there.
> Unpacking is progressing slowly.
> I love the new place!! Still have to get the builder back in here to do a few things. No biggie tho.
> That beer will Def make you feel better today, just not tomorrow.

Click to collapse



Yeah, moving/packing/unpacking is several layers of hell rolled into its own, lesser spoken of layer of hell. Next time I move, I'm just buying new crap. 

The beer is not exactly what the doctor prescribed, but I'm self-diagnosing myself, and beer is the litmus strip...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I no feelz no gud...

Click to collapse



Feel better Apex







The Archangel said:


> Dam storm on the way

Click to collapse



Hurricane/Tropical Storm Sandy?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> No you didn't bd
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi Trell. How's your dad.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## trell959 (Oct 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Feel better Apex
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He's normal. Just like he was before the whole ordeal. Thanks for asking 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Oct 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> He's normal. Just like he was before the whole ordeal. Thanks for asking
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good to hear trel, sorry I didn't say something earlier been kinda busy.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> He's normal. Just like he was before the whole ordeal. Thanks for asking
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm glad to hear it. I will continue to wish/send good karma that he stays in good health.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 PM ----------

So.....carnival season is pretty much over and guess who'll be driving a cab again (soon, either by Saturday or Monday) 
I am no longer a corny wife. 
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Feel better Apex
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



She's going to hit bout 100 miles away from me, we'll that's what they are saying now


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm glad to hear it. I will continue to wish/send good karma that he stays in good health.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Corny? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codeknight11 (Oct 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse





My upcoming projects -
nOOb-Lite rom
CyanoETA rom, problem?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> She's going to hit bout 100 miles away from me, we'll that's what they are saying now

Click to collapse



I've seen several computer models saying that we'll (meaning me) get hit and a few that say we won't. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Corny?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sparky work(ed) for a carnival as a foreman/manager building/fixing rides, driving them from place to place (driver), and as a licensed ride operator (he ran the big ones like the Ferris wheel and loopo plane). He's done it for ten years and drove a cab in the off season (except for this year, he only worked about a month at a new carnival)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've seen several computer models saying that we'll (meaning me) get hit and a few that say we won't.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know. You typed corny. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi mafia.  

Been a sh*t week.  No need to elaborate...I'll me back on later tonight...

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codeknight11 (Oct 26, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Horny?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





My upcoming projects -
nOOb-Lite rom
CyanoETA rom, problem?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I know. You typed corny.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Damn auto correct. I DID type carny. It must have changed it. 
(Sparky can be pretty corny at times....I it's not necessarily wrong.  )
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------







Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 26, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Dam storm on the way

Click to collapse



How did you know I was about to get online?


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 26, 2012)

I seriously do have the best girlfriend 
http://www.imgur.com/yut6x.jpeg
Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## trell959 (Oct 26, 2012)

I really need to find a car.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I really need to find a car.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Get a WRX!


----------



## trell959 (Oct 26, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Get a WRX!

Click to collapse



Eh, I'm not a subbie guy. I'd rather get an s2000, or save up more money and get a evo 8/9

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Eh, I'm not a subbie guy. I'd rather get an s2000, or save up more money and get a evo 8/9
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Get a Peel P50!


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 26, 2012)

It just gets better. SwiftKey is getting swype features. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codeknight11 (Oct 26, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> View attachment 1431490
> It just gets better. SwiftKey is getting swype features.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So, swiftkey is copying swype now. Huh

My upcoming projects -
nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem? 

---------- Post added at 07:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 AM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> Get a Peel P50!

Click to collapse



That thang issss sexaaayyyy 

My upcoming projects -
nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I seriously do have the best girlfriend
> http://www.imgur.com/yut6x.jpeg
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Where the heck have you been? 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 26, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> So, swiftkey is copying swype now. Huh
> 
> My upcoming projects -
> nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?

Click to collapse



Everyone is copying swype, except SwiftKey will probably do it better that swype. Pretty much every other keyboard has swype technology, even stock keyboards from Asus and Samsung (I think, not sure about sammy) have it now (even though they suck) 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Everyone is copying swype, except SwiftKey will probably do it better that swype. Pretty much every other keyboard has swype technology, even stock keyboards from Asus and Samsung (I think, not sure about sammy) have it now (even though they suck)
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



HTC has it too. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Eh, I'm not a subbie guy. I'd rather get an s2000, or save up more money and get a evo 8/9
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



then get the sti variant.


----------



## codeknight11 (Oct 26, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Everyone is copying swype, except SwiftKey will probably do it better that swype. Pretty much every other keyboard has swype technology, even stock keyboards from Asus and Samsung (I think, not sure about sammy) have it now (even though they suck)
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Can you share the apk? I have a VIP account but I forgot my password, how can I recover it?

My upcoming projects -
nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 26, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> Can you share the apk? I have a VIP account but I forgot my password, how can I recover it?
> 
> My upcoming projects -
> nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?

Click to collapse



No idea, I think I recovered mine somehow before, go to the site and find out. As for the apk, there isn't one yet, hasn't even been released as beta. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 26, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> then get the sti variant.

Click to collapse



facepalm.jpg

The WRX STi is still a Subaru.


----------



## codeknight11 (Oct 26, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> No idea, I think I recovered mine somehow before, go to the site and find out. As for the apk, there isn't one yet, hasn't even been released as beta.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yea. Just read the email on my phone. They havent released it yet.

My upcoming projects -
nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem? 

---------- Post added at 07:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 AM ----------

Did anyone sign up for XDA-University?

My upcoming projects -
nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 26, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> Yea. Just read the email on my phone. They havent released it yet.
> 
> My upcoming projects -
> nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?
> ...

Click to collapse



I did. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codeknight11 (Oct 26, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I did.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Do we have to pay something (ofcourse, when its released)? Or is it free?

My upcoming projects -
nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 26, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> facepalm.jpg
> 
> The WRX STi is still a Subaru.

Click to collapse



hey hey,its got a powerful engine an killer chassis , plus it looks badass

on a completely unrelated note, i have the chance to get a free nokia 720 as an upgrade on my second line. thoughts?(be serious)


----------



## codeknight11 (Oct 26, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> hey hey,its got a powerful engine an killer chassis , plus it looks badass
> 
> on a completely unrelated note, i have the chance to get a free nokia 720 as an upgrade on my second line. thoughts?(be serious)

Click to collapse



WP7 sucks big time. You'll get bored within a week.

My upcoming projects -
nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 26, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> Do we have to pay something (ofcourse, when its released)? Or is it free?
> 
> My upcoming projects -
> nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?

Click to collapse



I doubt it. They said in the article they were releasing a book as a free pdf, so I don't think they're going to charge for the site. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 26, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> WP7 sucks big time. You'll get bored within a week.
> 
> My upcoming projects -
> nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?

Click to collapse




im looking at it as free money, if i sell it


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 26, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> hey hey,its got a powerful engine an killer chassis , plus it looks badass
> 
> on a completely unrelated note, i have the chance to get a free nokia 720 as an upgrade on my second line. thoughts?(be serious)

Click to collapse



I wouldn't.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------




The Archangel said:


> im looking at it as free money, if i sell it

Click to collapse



In that case, do whatever the hell you want.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 26, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I wouldn't.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i might wait it out. im just bored an i decided to bug tmobile online support chat


----------



## codeknight11 (Oct 26, 2012)

Shouldnt a laptop with a 2.2ghz pentium processor and 3GB ram run .mkv media smoothly? Huh?

My upcoming projects -
nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> hey hey,its got a powerful engine an killer chassis , plus it looks badass
> 
> on a completely unrelated note, i have the chance to get a free nokia 720 as an upgrade on my second line. thoughts?(be serious)

Click to collapse



I think I'd wait....especially if your actually keep your phones for the full contract 
(Have you looked at the dev forums for it, yet?....)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------

Edit: I just read that you'd sell it.....in that case my earlier opinion has been retracted. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

Cheers mafia!!
Another one of my favs: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 26, 2012)

http://betabeat.com/2012/10/woman-p...g-for-someone-who-maintains-their-own-server/

^^This s**t is f***ing crazy.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> http://betabeat.com/2012/10/woman-p...g-for-someone-who-maintains-their-own-server/
> 
> ^^This s**t is f***ing crazy.

Click to collapse



Dumba$$ chick.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Dumba$$ chick.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



+9000!

Glad at least one female in this world has sense.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> http://betabeat.com/2012/10/woman-p...g-for-someone-who-maintains-their-own-server/
> 
> ^^This s**t is f***ing crazy.

Click to collapse




bahahahaha only in japan


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

Hmm.  This didn't work a couple of hours ago, so I'll try again...


Hi mafia.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hmm.  This didn't work a couple of hours ago, so I'll try again...
> 
> 
> Hi mafia.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hiya

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hiya
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Hi bd...how's you?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hi bd...how's you?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I'm good. Time to go in to work and surprise a dispatcher..... 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added 26th October 2012 at 12:00 AM ---------- Previous post was 25th October 2012 at 11:59 PM ----------

How's the family?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm good. Time to go in to work and surprise a dispatcher.....
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We've had a rough week, but things are looking up.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> We've had a rough week, but things are looking up.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Missed ya man.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> Missed ya man.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Thanks man, and likewise...I'm sure you've gone through stuff, but you found yourself not wanting to come here and drag everything down.  Well, now things are on the upswing, and I'm here again.  Beer in hand.  After 5 (yes, 5!) Whole days of sobriety, I am almost back to my normal twisted self.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 26, 2012)

Damn it. I ruined my computer chair 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Damn it. I ruined my computer chair
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Eat less.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Eat less.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Well... 

Technically I didn't do it... 

Little Kid. Urinating on chair.  I loved that chair

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Well...
> 
> Technically I didn't do it...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He peed on your f**king chair.

That chair really tied the room together, did it not.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 26, 2012)

Lol 

Luckily my sister has an identical chair that I can borrow. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (Oct 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thanks man, and likewise...I'm sure you've gone through stuff, but you found yourself not wanting to come here and drag everything down.  Well, now things are on the upswing, and I'm here again.  Beer in hand.  After 5 (yes, 5!) Whole days of sobriety, I am almost back to my normal twisted self.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Well tomorrow I'm going to stake out a spot at the track and get ready for NASCAR. Drunken stupidity for the next week and a half.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

Skinny sorry didn't reply earlier, I was just lurking, how you doing now bro? 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> Well tomorrow I'm going to stake out a spot at the track and get ready for NASCAR. Drunken stupidity for the next week and a half.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



I found out just yesterday that I have 40 hours of vacation I still haven't taken this year....mind if I join you?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 26, 2012)

gone


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol
> 
> Luckily my sister has an identical chair that I can borrow.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse








Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I found out just yesterday that I have 40 hours of vacation I still haven't taken this year....mind if I join you?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Uhh hells yeah! I'm logging off and will be checking in very very minimally. Come and join. Lots of people who don't like NASCAR love to go the track and have fun. That's how we rednecks do it. Just having fun bunch of good ole boys.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------

Party hard

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WccfbPQNMbg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Skinny sorry didn't reply earlier, I was just lurking, how you doing now bro?
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Good man...just had a rough week, but we all have those:beer:

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 09:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 PM ----------




boborone said:


> Uhh hells yeah! I'm logging off and will be checking in very very minimally. Come and join. Lots of people who don't like NASCAR love to go the track and have fun. That's how we rednecks do it. Just having fun bunch of good ole boys.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, I grew up watching drag races, monster trucks and what not...I'd fit right in!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 26, 2012)

did i kill the thread with a free ram chip?


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 26, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> did i kill the thread with a free ram chip?

Click to collapse



yep, with its ability to silence and lock the thread


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 26, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> yep, with its ability to silence and lock the thread

Click to collapse



its free...  i cant use it anymore...  how bout i take the post down then, and snap it half...


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 26, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> its free...  i cant use it anymore...  how bout i take the post down then, and snap it half...

Click to collapse



you can't snap it half, it's inhuman! oh wait, it's edible


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> you can't snap it half, it's inhuman! oh wait, it's edible

Click to collapse



"Who the f*ck is this ass*ole?"- Samuel Jackson...Coming to America

Sent from your mom.


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> "Who the f*ck is this ass*ole?"- Samuel Jackson...Coming to America
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



i thought he said motherf...ather


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> i thought he said motherf...ather

Click to collapse



Nope.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nope.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



then it's settled. This thread shall dissapear from existence


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> then it's settled. I shall disappear from this thread's existence.

Click to collapse




Fixed.  See ya!
Sent from your mom.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 26, 2012)

HEY!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> HEY!

Click to collapse



Who are you?  Wait, who am I?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 26, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> HEY!

Click to collapse



^by this guy's way of saying hello, i think something bad is going to happen.

nah, just kidding


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Who are you?  Wait, who am I?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



i am nobody


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> i am nobody

Click to collapse



If you can't dazzle us with diligence, then baffle us with bullish*t.:thumbup:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> If you can't dazzle us with diligence, then baffle us with bullish*t.:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



yes i can


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> yes i can

Click to collapse



That was a challenge...

Sent from your mom.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That was a challenge...
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



nobody is perfect. i am nobody,there fore i am perfect.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 26, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> HEY!

Click to collapse



*ollǝH*


----------



## undercover (Oct 26, 2012)

Morning. How long is Dex going to advertise my nick for? I want no fame 

Oh, btw, tea time. 

     Browsing from the app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Morning. How long is Dex going to advertise my nick for? I want no fame
> 
> Oh, btw, tea time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You want no fame, Mr. Green User name?


----------



## cascabel (Oct 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You want no fame, Mr. Green User name?

Click to collapse



hey skinny
hey quasi
hey mr angel
hey tinky

:cyclops:


----------



## undercover (Oct 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You want no fame, Mr. Green User name?

Click to collapse



Good point. *hides*

Initially, i only applied for  RC because of DevHost. Now I'm glad I did, we have a good bunch of people on our boards. :good:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hey skinny
> hey quasi
> hey mr angel
> hey tinky
> ...

Click to collapse



hi there noob.

---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Good point. *hides*
> 
> Initially, i only applied for  RC because of DevHost. Now I'm glad I did, we have a good bunch of people on our boards. :good:

Click to collapse



Dude, I could write a guide for lubricating the bearings on my 1989 Tony Hawk skateboard and get RC status, but I broke that mofo going down a hill I should never have bothered with...but xda hands them out anyway.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 26, 2012)

hello there


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> hello there

Click to collapse



Hi


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 26, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hey skinny
> hey quasi
> hey mr angel
> hey tinky
> ...

Click to collapse



up is what


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Prawesome (Oct 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> My god i need to get some sleep. I read "I just pooped in my coffee".

Click to collapse



Dafuq did I just read....

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:

---------- Post added at 10:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Good point. *hides*
> 
> Initially, i only applied for  RC because of DevHost. Now I'm glad I did, we have a good bunch of people on our boards. :good:

Click to collapse



LOL,I didn't even apply for RC  I asked will how does the applying method go and he gave me the title 

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 26, 2012)

screw you guys im gong to bed


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 26, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> screw you guys im gong to bed

Click to collapse



Good night 

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 26, 2012)

http://bit.ly/TNCQ1

i leave yall with this


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 26, 2012)

Dead thread ...

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 26, 2012)

Sooooo tired....stomach hurts....want sleep...stupid work...ugh...2 more hours till I can go home.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 26, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Sooooo tired....stomach hurts....want sleep...stupid work...ugh...2 more hours till I can go home.

Click to collapse



Blah. Sounds terrible 




QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 26, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Blah. Sounds terrible
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep, and the work I'm doing now is tedious and repetitive so it makes it worse.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 26, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yep, and the work I'm doing now is tedious and repetitive so it makes it worse.

Click to collapse



You were a Marine weren't you? Lol I'm sure you guys could tolerate more than tedious work



QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 26, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> You were a Marine weren't you? Lol I'm sure you guys could tolerate more than tedious work
> 
> 
> 
> QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com

Click to collapse



Physical work is easy, adding hundreds of users to a database is mind numbing and soul sucking. 

On another note have you guys seen this crap. These Thai people are charging people $350 so that they can slap your face. WTF...


----------



## undercover (Oct 26, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Physical work is easy, adding hundreds of users to a database is mind numbing and soul sucking.
> 
> On another note have you guys seen this crap. These Thai people are charging people $350 so that they can slap your face. WTF...

Click to collapse



As long as it's not a Thai Boxer I'm alright with it.. 

Browsing from the app


----------



## cascabel (Oct 26, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> As long as it's not a Thai Boxer I'm alright with it..
> 
> Browsing from the app

Click to collapse



Lol. I'l just get myself a girlfriend. At least the slaps are free. all i have to do is get her angry enough.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 26, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Lol. I'l just get myself a girlfriend. At least the slaps are free. all i have to do is get her angry enough.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



LOL, you are going to get way too many slaps then

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 26, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> LOL, you are going to get way too many slaps then
> 
> Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:

Click to collapse



RIP Caskabella




QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 26, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> RIP Caskabella
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya.... No wonder he hasn't logged in for an hour :'(


----------



## cascabel (Oct 26, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Ya.... No wonder he hasn't logged in for an hour :'(

Click to collapse



I haven't logged out. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## werked (Oct 26, 2012)

Morning Mafia.


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 26, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning Mafia.

Click to collapse



Morning?

Its 1:20 pm here 

You SMT?

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 26, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning Mafia.

Click to collapse



Morning werked.

Unfortunately this place is eerily quiet




QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## cascabel (Oct 26, 2012)

Not mafia but...

Morning Ms.Werked. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## werked (Oct 26, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Morning?
> 
> Its 1:20 pm here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











QuantumFoam said:


> Morning werked.
> 
> Unfortunately this place is eerily quiet
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











cascabel said:


> Not mafia but...
> 
> Morning Ms.Werked.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



 hey guys. 
I'm EST.


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 26, 2012)

Nexus 10 unofficial

http://mobile.theverge.com/2012/10/25/3553428/samsung-nexus-10-manual

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## undercover (Oct 26, 2012)

werked said:


> hey guys.
> I'm EST.

Click to collapse



Estonian? 

Morning *waves hand*







ppero196 said:


> Nexus 10 official
> 
> http://mobile.theverge.com/2012/10/25/3553428/samsung-nexus-10-manual
> 
> Trolls, trolls everywhere

Click to collapse



That is NOT official. 


Browsing from the app


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 26, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> Do we have to pay something (ofcourse, when its released)? Or is it free?
> 
> My upcoming projects -
> nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?

Click to collapse



Where are you guys applying and everything?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 26, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Estonian?
> 
> Morning *waves hand*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When did I said its official?

 Check the post again...

EST means Eastern Standard Time
if I am right.

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 26, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> When did I said its official?
> 
> Check the post again...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep, EST = Eastern Standard Time a.k.a. SMT (Snowflake Mean Time)

Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 26, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Dam storm on the way

Click to collapse



When is it expected there? Or has it already arrived? We're expecting torrential downpours starting Sunday... Wish it were snow.[





tinky1 said:


> Estonian?
> 
> Morning *waves hand*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey bro I see you were punked last night


----------



## undercover (Oct 26, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yep, EST = Eastern Standard Time a.k.a. SMT (Snowflake Mean Time)
> 
> Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.

Click to collapse



Ahem. I know, ahem. 







TonyStark said:


> When is it expected there? Or has it already arrived? We're expecting torrential downpours starting Sunday... Wish it were snow.[Hey bro I see you were punked last night

Click to collapse



I was.. Dexter... I had a man to man talk with him and he apologises. 

@ppero, proof in my post with the your quote. Unedited, unlike your post. 

Tea anyone? 


Browsing from the app


----------



## werked (Oct 26, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yep, EST = Eastern Standard Time a.k.a. SMT (Snowflake Mean Time)
> 
> Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.

Click to collapse



Oh, my mistake. Didn't catch the snowflake mean time.  
Once again, I'm surrounded by work. 
I feel sick.... Felt wonderful until I badged in the gate this morning. Maybe I'm allergic. Hmmm, wonder if I go see the nurse and tell her I'm allergic to work if she will send me home??


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

G'morning all. Lovely day to stay in bed all day. The weather turned last night, now it's gray and cloudy and cold here. Coffee, more coffee, and an entire day devoted to writing (haven't had this much time to myself since... I can't recall)! 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## cascabel (Oct 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> G'morning all. Lovely day to stay in bed all day. The weather turned last night, now it's gray and cloudy and cold here. Coffee, more coffee, and an entire day devoted to writing (haven't had this much time to myself since... I can't recall)!
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Morning Apex. That sounds good. How are you feeling?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Morning Apex. That sounds good. How are you feeling?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I feel like hell, but slightly better than two days ago. Hoping I'm on the road to recovery. Stupid allergies! 

Thanks for asking. 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## werked (Oct 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> G'morning all. Lovely day to stay in bed all day. The weather turned last night, now it's gray and cloudy and cold here. Coffee, more coffee, and an entire day devoted to writing (haven't had this much time to myself since... I can't recall)!
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Morning.


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning.

Click to collapse



G'morning, sunshine! Sorry I got you sick... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

Morning Mafia 


Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

Morning Dex!

Say, anyone know how to wire a PSU? All these damn cables and connectors and nothing is labelled and the instructions are in Greek, I think...


----------



## werked (Oct 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> G'morning, sunshine! Sorry I got you sick...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



It's ok, i'm not mad at ya. 







dexter93 said:


> Morning Mafia
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Morning!!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

Morning. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Morning Dex!
> 
> Say, anyone know how to wire a PSU? All these damn cables and connectors and nothing is labelled and the instructions are in Greek, I think...

Click to collapse



Plug anything anywhere and stand clear.

  Really clear




QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Plug anything anywhere and stand clear.
> 
> Really clear
> 
> QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com

Click to collapse



Yeah, tried that. Getting some kind of weird boot disk failure thing-a-ma-bob message...


----------



## huggs (Oct 26, 2012)

Good morning and happy Friday


----------



## werked (Oct 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Morning, BD.


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 26, 2012)

Apex: http://lifehacker.com/5827491/how-to-build-a-computer-from-scratch-lesson-3-building-the-computer

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Apex: http://lifehacker.com/5827491/how-to-build-a-computer-from-scratch-lesson-3-building-the-computer
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Fuggin wires, EVERYWHERE! 



















*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning, BD.

Click to collapse



Morning.
Werked
Dex
Proto
Apex
QF
Anyone else??

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning.
> Werked
> Dex
> Proto
> ...

Click to collapse



G'morning BD! 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## undercover (Oct 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning.
> Werked
> Dex
> Proto
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, me. Having tea as usual. Afternoon though  

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Apex: http://lifehacker.com/5827491/how-to-build-a-computer-from-scratch-lesson-3-building-the-computer
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Won't boot: 

"DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER"

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## cascabel (Oct 26, 2012)

Morning BD. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## undercover (Oct 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Won't boot:
> 
> "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER"
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Won't boot into bios or won't boot completely? Silly q, I know, but do you have OS installed? 
If yes, might be worth reinstalling. 
Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Won't boot into bios or won't boot completely? Silly q, I know, but do you have OS installed?
> If yes, might be worth reinstalling.
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



Not sure what's going on. The PC worked fine, up until about a couple of weeks ago. Prior to it not turning on (no fan, no noise, no lights, etc.) it would boot, run, and then once it went to hibernate, it wouldn't wake up. So, I'd have to pull the power cord from the rear, plug back in, and boot. Then, after several weeks of this going on, it simply refused to power on whatsoever. With that, I could only conclude that the PSU was going out, and finally croaked. The OS was intact before, running Win7/Ubuntu selective boot, so everything should still be okay with the HD -no signs of it going bad, just the weird power/hibernate/no power issue...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 26, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Yeah, me. Having tea as usual. Afternoon though
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



Not according to Snowflake, it's not. 
(When will you learn)
Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 10:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------




cascabel said:


> Morning BD.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Didn't see you there. Sorry.
Morning. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Oct 26, 2012)

Does it boot into bios? 

Sorry BD, my body clock is stubborn 
And that clock on the wall...... 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## K.A. (Oct 26, 2012)

So...i see it's morning now.. so when it's actually night its morning here so when its afternoon here its early morning and when its evening here its morning, and when its night here its afternoon.
Did i miss something?


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 26, 2012)

Apex do you know if your PSU is working? Is it possible somebody turned it off?


----------



## werked (Oct 26, 2012)

King ACE said:


> So...i see it's morning now.. so when it's actually night its morning here so when its afternoon here its early morning and when its evening here its morning, and when its night here its afternoon.
> Did i miss something?

Click to collapse



All wrong. 
It's morning here when it's morning, afternoon when it's afternoon, night here when it's night.... Snowflake time. As stated earlier, any other time is incorrect.  Understand?? 
Just ask BD if you need further explanation. 
I'm a quick learner.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Not sure what's going on. The PC worked fine, up until about a couple of weeks ago. Prior to it not turning on (no fan, no noise, no lights, etc.) it would boot, run, and then once it went to hibernate, it wouldn't wake up. So, I'd have to pull the power cord from the rear, plug back in, and boot. Then, after several weeks of this going on, it simply refused to power on whatsoever. With that, I could only conclude that the PSU was going out, and finally croaked. The OS was intact before, running Win7/Ubuntu selective boot, so everything should still be okay with the HD -no signs of it going bad, just the weird power/hibernate/no power issue...

Click to collapse



Provably not what you want to hear, but...

When my psu went it took my mobo and processor with it 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 26, 2012)

King ACE said:


> So...i see it's morning now.. so when it's actually night its morning here so when its afternoon here its early morning and when its evening here its morning, and when its night here its afternoon.
> Did i miss something?

Click to collapse



If you want to post here anymore... Get it straight...NOW or gtfo

Thank you


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

werked said:


> All wrong.
> It's morning here when it's morning, afternoon when it's afternoon, night here when it's night.... Snowflake time. As stated earlier, any other time is incorrect.  Understand??
> Just ask BD if you need further explanation.
> I'm a quick learner.

Click to collapse



And it's Meatball time when it's not Snowflake time.


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 26, 2012)

Apex, try booting from a Ubuntu livecd, see if that works. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (Oct 26, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> If you want to post here anymore... Get it straight...NOW or gtfo
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Welcome..


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Does it boot into bios?
> 
> Sorry BD, my body clock is stubborn
> And that clock on the wall......
> ...

Click to collapse



Snowflake time supersedes all other time zones (with the exception of meatball time)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 11:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 AM ----------




King ACE said:


> So...i see it's morning now.. so when it's actually night its morning here so when its afternoon here its early morning and when its evening here its morning, and when its night here its afternoon.
> Did i miss something?

Click to collapse



No. Incorrect.
It's Snowflake time. (That's whatever time Snowflake thinks it is)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't know how these noobs have so much trouble figuring out the time


----------



## K.A. (Oct 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake time supersedes all other time zones (with the exception of meatball time)
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Snowflake time it is..


----------



## undercover (Oct 26, 2012)

There you go.  

It's coffee time! 



Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

Batman is always better. 
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 26, 2012)

are peeps havin troubles w/ DB?

http://db.tt/5rUzpthR <<< BD Check it


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> are peeps havin troubles w/ DB?
> 
> http://db.tt/5rUzpthR <<< BD Check it

Click to collapse



Error
Something went wrong. Don't worry, your files are still safe and the Dropboxers have been notified. Check out our Help Center and forums for help, or head back to home.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Batman is always better.
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I'm gonna be up in NY this weekend. Pm me, I wanna meet up. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Error
> Something went wrong. Don't worry, your files are still safe and the Dropboxers have been notified. Check out our Help Center and forums for help, or head back to home.

Click to collapse



hmm


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I'm gonna be up in NY this weekend. Pm me, I wanna meet up.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



K. Gimme a minute.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 11:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 AM ----------

Also have a free thanks. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 26, 2012)

BD or Apex, can you see the image now?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

Morning!! Mafia!!

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning!! Mafia!!
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



mornin BC


----------



## K.A. (Oct 26, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> BD or Apex, can you see the image now?

Click to collapse



The face of the bird (assuming is snowflake) is not clear..


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> BD or Apex, can you see the image now?

Click to collapse



Nope.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## undercover (Oct 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning!! Mafia!!
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Afternoon  

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## K.A. (Oct 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



If you're logged into DB, log out first then check the link...


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> BD or Apex, can you see the image now?

Click to collapse



lol Yeah, it shows now... :silly:


----------



## werked (Oct 26, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Afternoon
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



Silly tinky.... Didn't we just have this discussion?! It is not afternoon!! 

Good morning, BC. 

Edit:you will be right in about 12 min.... So keep tryin


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi werked!

It wasn't you who made that github post looking for a boyfriend was it?


----------



## cascabel (Oct 26, 2012)

werked said:


> Silly tinky.... Didn't we just have this discussion?! It is not afternoon!!
> 
> Good morning, BC.
> 
> Edit:you will be right in about 12 min.... So keep tryin

Click to collapse



Stin...err...tinky never learns. 

Morning BC. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## werked (Oct 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hi werked!
> 
> It wasn't you who made that github post looking for a boyfriend was it?

Click to collapse



Vvhaaaaattttt?? Nope, not me!!


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hi werked!
> 
> It wasn't you who made that github post looking for a boyfriend was it?

Click to collapse



Trololol... :silly:


----------



## werked (Oct 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Trololol... :silly:

Click to collapse



Edit: Ok, maybe that was a little funny.


----------



## cascabel (Oct 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Trololol... :silly:

Click to collapse



Hey i thought only us noobs get trolled here? 

Morning jase. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 26, 2012)

workz


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

werked said:


>

Click to collapse





Edit:


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 26, 2012)

try #3


----------



## werked (Oct 26, 2012)

Lunch anyone??


----------



## cascabel (Oct 26, 2012)

werked said:


> Lunch anyone??

Click to collapse



That's your lunch?? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

werked said:


> Lunch anyone??

Click to collapse



Necco wafers are awful. Or are they smarties?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## werked (Oct 26, 2012)

cascabel said:


> That's your lunch??
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



That it is.


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

werked said:


> Lunch anyone??

Click to collapse



Is that a toilet next to your workspace? Where the hell do you work...? :silly:


----------



## cascabel (Oct 26, 2012)

werked said:


> That it is.

Click to collapse



Well, i hope you had a heavy breakfast. Lol sorry if i don't make sense. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

My breakfast was quality. I had some of the junk I bought yesterday and shown in the pic xD


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## werked (Oct 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Necco wafers are awful. Or are they smarties?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Smarties 







Apex_Strider said:


> Is that a toilet next to your workspace? Where the hell do you work...? :silly:

Click to collapse




Not a toilet lol.... That's a 50 gallon shred box. 






cascabel said:


> Well, i hope you had a heavy breakfast. Lol sorry if i don't make sense.
> 
> Crackers for breakfast....
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse


----------



## cascabel (Oct 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Is that a toilet next to your workspace? Where the hell do you work...? :silly:

Click to collapse



Lmao. I can't find the toilet papers you speak of. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

My game is officially on, if anyone wants to help 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> My game is officially on, if anyone wants to help
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



My on is officially game, if anyone helps to want 

Also....I'm cold and hungry


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> My on is officially game, if anyone helps to want
> 
> Also....I'm cold and hungry

Click to collapse



Gtfo u troll of a mod  unless of course u want me to start posting the game back in here 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

werked said:


> Not a toilet lol.... That's a 50 gallon shred box.

Click to collapse



Water doesn't 'shred' papers, does it?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

apex_strider said:


> water doesn't 'shred' papers, does it?

Click to collapse



whatudidthereisee.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Water doesn't 'shred' papers, does it?

Click to collapse



Apex, what did u determine on the psu?


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Apex, what did u determine on the psu?

Click to collapse



I replaced the PSU, but I can't figure out where all the damn connectors go. I have it installed, and jammed everything into all the spots I recall pulling the old ones from. 

The PC booted, rand fine, but once it went to hibernate, it wouldn't wake back up. So, I'm wondering if the MB has gone bad if it won't boot after hibernating, maybe a BIOS issue, I dunno. 

The PSU (old one) when it finally decided it wouldn't power on at all, would make no noise, no lights, and no fan. So, that's why I though that the PSU itself took a crap. I'm going to take it over to a friend's house in a few, and see if he can test the old PSU and make sure I have all the connectors in place...


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Gtfo u troll of a mod  unless of course u want me to start posting the game back in here
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



You post, I'll ban...PROFIT??? 

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You post, I'll ban...PROFIT???
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse



Hmm..

Might be worth it


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

Testing tapatalk gif support (update in play store)







Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Testing tapatalk gif support (update in play store)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



AWESOME!!! 

Does it show it moving on yours?


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Testing tapatalk gif support (update in play store)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Erm... 

That's... 

*CREEPY*...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> AWESOME!!!
> 
> Does it show it moving on yours?

Click to collapse



Nope...just a single frame.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

Skinny it isn't working 

Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Skinny it isn't working
> 
> Sent from a Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I know...bulls*it update.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

King ACE said:


> If you're logged into DB, log out first then check the link...

Click to collapse



Not logged in

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## werked (Oct 26, 2012)

Off to a meeting


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

Shadow,Paris and Nicky say hello mafia!!






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah, so this was during my shameful and depressing iPhone era. However, my political views haven't changed...








werked said:


> Off to a meeting

Click to collapse



Let me know when you're done, and I will change my avatar to the infamous 'bubble'... :cyclops:


----------



## leanhua (Oct 26, 2012)

Going to sleep. Night all. Lets hope for a better tomorrow.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

leanhua said:


> Going to sleep. Night all. Lets hope for a better tomorrow.

Click to collapse



Night whoever u are.. 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

leanhua said:


> Going to sleep. Night all. Lets hope for a better tomorrow.

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

I finally bought tapatalk and the unlimited image service, not bad for 5 bucks.. 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey, BD! Check this out. I saw this at a Subway in California months ago -- just thumbing through some images. Thought you and Snowflake would approve...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I replaced the PSU, but I can't figure out where all the damn connectors go. I have it installed, and jammed everything into all the spots I recall pulling the old ones from.
> 
> The PC booted, rand fine, but once it went to hibernate, it wouldn't wake back up. So, I'm wondering if the MB has gone bad if it won't boot after hibernating, maybe a BIOS issue, I dunno.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Taking it to your friend is prob. best. Whenever I run into psu problems 

(once in 8 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 

I normally pull the mb and bench test the new psu first. Then I install it in the case.


----------



## a.cid (Oct 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, so this was during my shameful and depressing iPhone era. However, my political views haven't changed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No no no!
I'll be sleeping then, don't wanna miss it again!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Taking it to your friend is prob. best. Whenever I run into psu problems
> 
> (once in 8 years
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The PC is only like 3 years old. Maybe it's time for a new tower altogether...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> The PC is only like 3 years old. Maybe it's time for a new tower altogether...

Click to collapse



Keep the tower.

Add new hardware. Lol


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Keep the tower.
> 
> Add new hardware. Lol

Click to collapse



Was referring to the whole shoot or match. The hardware is fine -most likely, but upgrading is always fun. Plus, I don't have the time to pick through all the componants to see what I'd want to keep or replace, and buying it all wrapped up in a new box is easier for my lazy asrse...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 26, 2012)

leanhua said:


> Going to sleep. Night all. Lets hope for a better tomorrow.

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

TonyStark said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Necco wafers are awful. Or are they smarties?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Those are smarties.



So who's ready for hurricane Sandy.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Those are smarties.
> 
> 
> 
> So who's ready for hurricane Sandy.

Click to collapse



A little late


----------



## RinZo (Oct 26, 2012)

Just went through a couple pages and I don't know who any of you are:silly:

Where did everyone go?


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 26, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Just went through a couple pages and I don't know who any of you are:silly:
> 
> Where did everyone go?

Click to collapse



^^^Exactly


----------



## boborone (Oct 26, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Just went through a couple pages and I don't know who any of you are:silly:
> 
> Where did everyone go?

Click to collapse



Sup rinzo

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I finally bought tapatalk and the unlimited image service, not bad for 5 bucks..
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Don't wipe your phone. There no link in the play store to the unlimited photo app abs if you try to download it again through the app you'll get an error message. It happened to me and quoord systems refused to refund me or send me a link to the app.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 26, 2012)

Whats up Mafia? How is everyone doing today? 


On a side note I just found a restaurant in North Carolina that I will never visit. I also think it's funny the Tank guy is now in hiding. 

http://cedarposts.blogspot.com/2012/10/josh-tank-watts-marine-corps-have-your.html


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hey, BD! Check this out. I saw this at a Subway in California months ago -- just thumbing through some images. Thought you and Snowflake would approve...

Click to collapse



That is extremely dangerous. I DO NOT approve. NEVER let a bird outside without some type of harness.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## RinZo (Oct 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sup rinzo
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Hey hey.  Nice to see a familiar face


----------



## undercover (Oct 26, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Just went through a couple pages and I don't know who any of you are:silly:
> 
> Where did everyone go?

Click to collapse



Well, I am what it says in the thread title. The rest.... probably the same :silly:

I just popped in for a tea anyway :victory:






BTW, boborone, i thought you were gone? I already started to envy you. Have a good time mate, i bet you'll enjoy it a lot.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> ^^^Exactly

Click to collapse



Just sent you a PM.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> A little late

Click to collapse



Excuse me for joining the breakfast club late


----------



## RinZo (Oct 26, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Well, I am what it says in the thread title. The rest.... probably the same :silly:
> 
> I just popped in for a tea anyway :victory:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cheers then!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't wipe your phone. There no link in the play store to the unlimited photo app abs if you try to download it again through the app you'll get an error message. It happened to me and quoord systems refused to refund me or send me a link to the app.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Son of a *****!!

What if I backup app and app data via titanium...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 26, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Excuse me for joining the breakfast club late

Click to collapse


*NO*


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Son of a *****!!
> 
> What if I backup app and app data via titanium...

Click to collapse



I've been using titanium for the app and data and still have the unlimited pics. I'm not sure but I think of you log into the app with tapatalk sign in(top of page on latest update) it retains all your forum data and the add-on. In not going to swear to it though. Tb is probably safest

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I've been using titanium for the app and data and still have the unlimited pics. I'm not sure but I think of you log into the app with tapatalk sign in(top of page on latest update) it retains all your forum data and the add-on. In not going to swear to it though. Tb is probably safest
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



How do u register for tapatalk?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Was referring to the whole shoot or match. The hardware is fine -most likely, but upgrading is always fun. Plus, I don't have the time to pick through all the componants to see what I'd want to keep or replace, and buying it all wrapped up in a new box is easier for my lazy asrse...

Click to collapse



You misunderstand:

Keep the actual tower.

Replace everything else. Much simpler than cherry picking.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You misunderstand:
> 
> Keep the actual tower.
> 
> Replace everything else. Much simpler than cherry picking.

Click to collapse



/case


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That is extremely dangerous. I DO NOT approve. NEVER let a bird outside without some type of harness.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I think the 'harness' was all that hair. Sheesh, there ain't no winning with you... :silly:


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 26, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> *NO*

Click to collapse



YES


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Son of a *****!!
> 
> What if I backup app and app data via titanium...

Click to collapse



Nope. Didn't work for me. It's not an app per se, it's an ADD-ON (whatever the f, they mean by that). I've been fighting with the tapatalk people for two months over this.

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 03:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> I think the 'harness' was all that hair. Sheesh, there ain't no winning with you... :silly:

Click to collapse



There was no harness on that bird.
(It's a lutino Indian ringneck parakeet btw)
Lutino= a yellow color variant in some bird species.
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> How do u register for tapatalk?

Click to collapse



Not sure with new app update but try clicking on the top bar when in the forum list.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

Apex.
I do appreciate the picture and you thinking of Snowflake and I. Please do not misunderstand me. I just don't like irresponsible bird (or any pet really) owners. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Oct 26, 2012)

Knowledge taken from a 60 minute meeting:
I can't cross my legs in the same direction for that long.... Have to switch it up. 
Productive meeting, don't ya think.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

werked said:


> Knowledge taken from a 60 minute meeting:
> I can't cross my legs in the same direction for that long.... Have to switch it up.
> Productive meeting, don't ya think.

Click to collapse



Sounds a lot like meetings at my job. Me talking and dispatchers acting stupid.
(Did I mention I hate my job?)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Apex.
> I do appreciate the picture and you thinking of Snowflake and I. Press do not misunderstand me. I just don't like irresponsible bird (or any pet really) owners.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



No worries. Clearly I'm not savvy on bird husbandry, so I never even though of bird harnesses! So much to learn, thank goodness I've got such a great avian influence! 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No worries. Clearly I'm not savvy on bird husbandry, so I never even though of bird harnesses! So much to learn, thank goodness I've got such a great avian influence!
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Hey apex go check out the puzzle it is almost done!!!

Just a few left!!


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey apex go check out the puzzle it is almost done!!!
> 
> Just a few left!!

Click to collapse



Just left the house, going to run my PC over to a buddy's house. Maybe I'll catch the next episode... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## werked (Oct 26, 2012)

Come on guys/gals.... I'm at work, I'm bored. Entertain me please, this thread is too quiet.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

werked said:


> Come on guys/gals.... I'm at work, I'm bored. Entertain me please, this thread is too quiet.

Click to collapse



Go play my game: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1953623  88% percent complete, almost time for a new puzzle


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

werked said:


> Come on guys/gals.... I'm at work, I'm bored. Entertain me please, this thread is too quiet.

Click to collapse









Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

What. The. Fugg. 






*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



The people in the background are the opposite if ninjas


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> The people in the background are the opposite if ninjas

Click to collapse



KC help with puzzle, I have done a crap load by myself and are 92% done!! Then we got a fresh puzzle coming


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What. The. Fugg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That can't be good.

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 04:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> The people in the background are the opposite if ninjas

Click to collapse



I never even noticed that. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

werked said:


> Come on guys/gals.... I'm at work, I'm bored. Entertain me please, this thread is too quiet.

Click to collapse








*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*



Babydoll25 said:


> That can't be good.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Google, YouTube, Tumblr, Dropbox all having outages today... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's the end of the internet as we know it...   ...and I feel fine. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's the end of the internet as we know it...   ...and I feel fine.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse








*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

According to Snowflake, it's stand at the door of your cage and chirp EXTREMELY loudly (time). :banghead:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> KC help with puzzle, I have done a crap load by myself and are 92% done!! Then we got a fresh puzzle coming

Click to collapse



I'm honestly too lazy


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Google, YouTube, Tumblr, Dropbox all having outages today...

Click to collapse



Haven't noticed issues with Google, YouTube or Dropbox and I'm pretty dependent on their services so I would've noticed something.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Haven't noticed issues with Google, YouTube or Dropbox and I'm pretty dependent on their services so I would've noticed something.

Click to collapse



Aren't you special? 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 05:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 PM ----------

Just for the record, I've had issues with Dropbox and Google. I don't use Tumblr and I haven't tried YouTube today (yet).

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

YouTube's been fine for me cause I've been using it all day. I don't really use Google or dropbox though.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm honestly too lazy

Click to collapse



Well new puzzle is up


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well new puzzle is up

Click to collapse









Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------







Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know 

I got one player at least


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I know
> 
> I got one player at least

Click to collapse



I might in a bit, if I can be arsed 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I might in a bit, if I can be arsed
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



arsed?


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> arsed?

Click to collapse



Bother with, noon 

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> arsed?

Click to collapse



It's an English thing. 
Edit: meant British
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Bother with, noon
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse



I thought arse was just how they said ass 

Thanks for the translation


----------



## undercover (Oct 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Bother with, noon
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse



Impressed :good:


Babydoll25 said:


> It's an English thing.
> Edit: meant British
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse





BeerChameleon said:


> I thought arse was just how they said ass
> 
> Thanks for the translation

Click to collapse



Arse is ass (probably because ass is a donkey) in Britain. Arsed is a variation of "asked" in this case.


----------



## werked (Oct 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> YouTube's been fine for me cause I've been using it all day. I don't really use Google or dropbox though.

Click to collapse



You don't use Google....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

Variation of "asked"? Not at all. It was meant how it was written lol.


It means I can't be bothered. Silly yanks.


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

werked said:


> You don't use Google....

Click to collapse








*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

werked said:


> You don't use Google....

Click to collapse



I don't use enough different websites to need Google. I just bookmark the main sites I use so I rarely need to use Google xD


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 26, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Impressed :good:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who are you all of the sudden... Mr. Rogers?


----------



## werked (Oct 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I don't use enough different websites to need Google. I just bookmark the main sites I use so I rarely need to use Google xD

Click to collapse



Google is my Dr., my handyman, my map, my phone book.... I could go on and on. Don't know how I ever lived without it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

M_T_M check pm!!

Please!!


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I don't use enough different websites to need Google. I just bookmark the main sites I use so I rarely need to use Google xD

Click to collapse








*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## undercover (Oct 26, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Who are you all of the sudden... Mr. Rogers?

Click to collapse



Not many Americans are aware of PROPER English. 
MTM gets a tick in my book. 

Not sure about you yet 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

werked said:


> Google is my Dr., my handyman, my map, my phone book.... I could go on and on. Don't know how I ever lived without it.

Click to collapse



I used to use it for those things, but now there's apps for most things and my time on the internet is based between less sites, I don't need it xD
Maybe I'll venture to this creation known as Google, one of these days...

---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



^^^This :thumbup:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

KC as a RC do u have any posts power?


----------



## werked (Oct 26, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Who are you all of the sudden... Mr. Rogers?

Click to collapse



Donkey Hodie??


----------



## undercover (Oct 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> KC as a RC do u have any posts power?

Click to collapse



Yeah. He can edit his own posts. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> KC as a RC do u have any posts power?

Click to collapse



You need a Mod for what you need done 

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> KC as a RC do u have any posts power?

Click to collapse



I have all the powers 
Problem?


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Yeah. He can edit his own posts.
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



Trolololol... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Yeah. He can edit his own posts.
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



He can' delete them? 

---------- Post added at 02:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> I have all the powers
> Problem?

Click to collapse



Seriously..
Can you delete your own posts?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> He can' delete them?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No I can't. Not that powerful


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You need a Mod for what you need done
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse



Ok then I will wait, I just thought RC got some benefit like Recognized developers.


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> He can' delete them?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Done! 

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## werked (Oct 26, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Not many Americans are aware of POOPER English.
> MTM gets a tick in my book.
> 
> Not sure about you yet
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY
Trololol


----------



## undercover (Oct 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> He can' delete them?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He can't. Unlike a lot of people think, RCs don't have ANY mod powers. We are no different to any other user who has 10+ posts. 
KC has power of BS though. A lot of power. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Done!
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse



Mind if you give me the third one as well ? PWEASE!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> He can't. Unlike a lot of people think, RCs don't have ANY mod powers. We are no different to any other user who has 10+ posts.
> KC has power of BS though. A lot of power.
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



But if I said I had a lot of power, and you said it was BS so I had the power of BS, then I was right in the first place and your post was then useless. Right?

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Mind if you give me the third one as well ? PWEASE!!

Click to collapse



Damn chameleons are too fussy these days


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> He can't. Unlike a lot of people think, RCs don't have ANY mod powers. We are no different to any other user who has 10+ posts.
> KC has power of BS though. A lot of power.
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



Snowflake has zero posts (kinda hard typing with your beak  ) yet..... 
She has tons of power.
Heck, an entire thread runs on her time zone. :beer:

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> But if I said I had a lot of power, and you said it was BS so I had the power of BS, then I was right in the first place and your post was then useless. Right?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL I am trying to expand my thread


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Mind if you give me the third one as well ? PWEASE!!

Click to collapse





------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1433449
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse



Sorry misread that as no I won't


----------



## undercover (Oct 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> But if I said I had a lot of power, and you said it was BS so I had the power of BS, then I was right in the first place and your post was then useless. Right?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Almost. Your power being BS completely counters your power because it's BS. BS is BS and there is no power in it. It's all BS anyway. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> WHY?  :crying:

Click to collapse



Go look

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake has zero posts (kinda hard typing with your beak  ) yet.....
> She has tons of power.
> Heck, an entire thread runs on her time zone. :beer:
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



So does Snowflake type like this?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Go look
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse



Muchos Gracias Senor.  

I misread your nope thing and forgot I said mind if.. LOL

Thanks buddy


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> So does Snowflake type like this?View attachment 1433452

Click to collapse



How.
Did.
You.
Know.
That?





Get out of my head! 
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Muchos Gracias Senor.
> 
> I misread your nope thing and forgot I said mind if.. LOL
> 
> Thanks buddy

Click to collapse



Troll 

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Almost. Your power being BS completely counters your power because it's BS. BS is BS and there is no power in it. It's all BS anyway.
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



But it's still a power of BS, which means there is power in it.


----------



## Apex (Oct 26, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Troll
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse



Damn you, deleting my posts


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Damn you, deleting my posts

Click to collapse



OP>non op

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

Snowflake once yanked the Wi-Fi key off of my keyboard.





Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> OP>non op
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse



You could've just added a couple of posts


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 26, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> He can't. Unlike a lot of people think, RCs don't have ANY mod powers. We are no different to any other user who has 10+ posts.
> KC has power of BS though. A lot of power.
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



I haz powers.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You could've just added a couple of posts

Click to collapse



Or he could of just moved posts around  Or trashed some of my update posts.

M_T_M you want to clean up all posts that say OP updated and what not please. 

You don't have too, Just trying to save some spam for later


----------



## undercover (Oct 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I haz powers.

Click to collapse



That you have. Power of misleading people shall you wish so. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## werked (Oct 26, 2012)

Haven't seen Quasimodem today.... Odd.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Or he could of just moved posts around  Or trashed some of my update posts.
> 
> M_T_M you want to clean up all posts that say OP updated and what not please.
> 
> You don't have too, Just trying to save some spam for later

Click to collapse



I suppose that's true. I'm still not forgiving him though


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I suppose that's true. I'm still not forgiving him though

Click to collapse





------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1433491
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

The reason why Paranoid Android and drunks don't get along...





Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

werked said:


> Haven't seen Quasimodem today.... Odd.

Click to collapse



He said yesterday that he was lurking...maybe he's lurking. 




If you're lurking QM.....hi. :beer::beer:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> The reason why Paranoid Android and drunks don't get along...
> 
> View attachment 1433509
> View attachment 1433511
> ...

Click to collapse



 Insanity!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> The reason why Paranoid Android and drunks don't get along...
> 
> View attachment 1433509
> View attachment 1433511
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't use pattern lock...maybe?

I'm drunk RIGHT NAO and running PA on Mai SGSIII...... :beer::beer::beer:

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------







Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 26, 2012)

werked said:


> Haven't seen Quasimodem today.... Odd.

Click to collapse





Babydoll25 said:


> He said yesterday that he was lurking...maybe he's lurking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This time it was a 14hr nap...  so refreshing...  time to formulate a plan...


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't use pattern lock...maybe?
> 
> I'm drunk RIGHT NAO and running PA on Mai SGSIII...... :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Face unlock is laggy on jb. Not to mention that its too dark in here to use it. Password seems lame and normal 3x3 pattern is easy tk remember if you see someone unlocking it. 6x6 is safer. And the see through lockscreen makes it even more tempting to unlock it  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Face unlock is laggy on jb. Not to mention that its too dark in here to use it. Password seems lame and normal 3x3 pattern is easy tk remember if you see someone unlocking it. 6x6 is safer. And the see through lockscreen makes it even more tempting to unlock it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey dex!!! New puzzle is up, in case you have some spare time. 

See my thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1953623


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey dex!!! New puzzle is up, in case you have some spare time.
> 
> See my thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1953623

Click to collapse



Awesome David! I need another glass of wine first though  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Face unlock is laggy on jb. Not to mention that its too dark in here to use it. Password seems lame and normal 3x3 pattern is easy tk remember if you see someone unlocking it. 6x6 is safer. And the see through lockscreen makes it even more tempting to unlock it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I use a password. Are you saying I'm lame? 
Expect a few thousand bricks comin ur way.....in 3....2...  
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Awesome David! I need another glass of wine first though
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sounds good join when you want, I have it to the point of where the updates are instant if It says game one. So no hurry


----------



## undercover (Oct 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I use a password. Are you saying I'm lame?
> Expect a few thousand bricks comin ur way.....in 3....2...
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Be careful


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I use a password. Are you saying I'm lame?
> Expect a few thousand bricks comin ur way.....in 3....2...
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Nah sis.. I just find it too hard to use when on the go.. keyboards and ****  







tinky1 said:


> Be careful

Click to collapse



/me points to the thread's title 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok after MUCH thinking over the past half a minute or so, I think the plan is to get trashed without eating all day...


----------



## undercover (Oct 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> /me points to the thread's title
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Where? What? When?


N00b and proud of it. BTW, i'm going to start charging you for advertising your thread by using my AWESOME username

BTW, seen cheeky HTC Elevate responses? Check last few pages in my JB request thread.



Quasimodem said:


> Ok after MUCH thinking over the past half a minute or so, I think the plan is to get trashed without eating all day...

Click to collapse



Wouldn't do it. Consequences are dear next day. Eat and drink loads of water if you plan to get trashed.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Ok after MUCH thinking over the past half a minute or so, I think the plan is to get trashed without eating all day...

Click to collapse



I too plan on getting trashed, but will eat first 

Of course first I have to finish work and do stuff...


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 26, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Ok after MUCH thinking over the past half a minute or so, I think the plan is to get trashed without eating all day...

Click to collapse



Hangover on the horizon.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I too plan on getting trashed, but will eat first
> 
> Of course first I have to finish work and do stuff...

Click to collapse



I can't remember is today one of your gaming days?

P.S everyone I havent showered since Wed...  wait i retract that...  Monday...  I reported monday...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Nah sis.. I just find it too hard to use when on the go.. keyboards and ****
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice save.
You almost got a "brick bashing". 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I can't remember is today one of your gaming days?
> 
> P.S everyone I havent showered since Wed...  wait i retract that...  Monday...  I reported monday...

Click to collapse



Monday and WED, tonight I may game but with the gf... so I might be on but unavailable..


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 27, 2012)

Thread dead Thread :silly:

wake up tou bastages


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 27, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Monday and WED, tonight I may game but with the gf... so I might be on but unavailable..

Click to collapse



Did you get the new Xbox update?  It finally pushed out to mine...  It's got IE and Bing in it...  I want the old one, my Xbox isn't my primary Internet device...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 27, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Ok after MUCH thinking over the past half a minute or so, I think the plan is to get trashed without eating all day...

Click to collapse



That's ALWAYS the plan. Your just figured that out? 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Did you get the new Xbox update?  It finally pushed out to mine...  It's got IE and Bing in it...  I want the old one, my Xbox isn't my primary Internet device...

Click to collapse



Ya I got it awhile ago 

MEH, new update nothing great, I can't use flash so internet is useless to me


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nice save.
> You almost got a "brick bashing".
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Haha! You know I love you sis. Also, I'm immune to bricks, I have a brick-shield 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Haha! You know I love you sis. Also, I'm immune to bricks, I have a brick-shield
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No you don't.
No one is immune. 
(Still love ya though, bro)
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 27, 2012)

Sweet itz a luv fest... oi


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

epic_bubble.jpg 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No you don't.
> No one is immune.
> (Still love ya though, bro)
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



It's a good thing to have you in my side as a Contabile then 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 27, 2012)

Anybody following the Halo: forward unto dawn series


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

Nobody notice the avatar? Fine, I'll take 'er down... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nobody notice the avatar? Fine, I'll take 'er down...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



I thought about screenshotting it...  I knew you'd take it down eventually...

edit - got it


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> epic_bubble.jpg
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



:what:

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nobody notice the avatar? Fine, I'll take 'er down...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



EWWW

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I thought about screenshotting it...  I knew you'd take it down eventually...
> 
> edit - got it

Click to collapse



Thank gawd its a small image file... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> epic_bubble.jpg
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



I smell a cold....anyone else?
Oh wait. With that nose you can't possibly be able to smell ....

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nobody notice the avatar? Fine, I'll take 'er down...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



I had no comment on it


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I smell a cold....anyone else?
> Oh wait. With that nose you can't possibly be able to smell ....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Why, because it's all full 'o bubble? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Why, because it's all full 'o bubble?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Oh my god the wait was worth it. That is amazing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Oct 27, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Oh my god the wait was worth it. That is amazing
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I'll leave it up for the next 12 hours... :thumbup:

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 27, 2012)

Pie time


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

Snot bubble bump... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 27, 2012)

I think I said this already but....guess who's driving a limo again. 
(I worked out so he could skip the cab driving entirely)
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I think I said this already but....guess who's driving a limo again.
> (I worked out so he could skip the cab driving entirely)
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Elton John...


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I think I said this already but....guess who's driving a limo again.
> (I worked out so he could skip the cab driving entirely)
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Didn't that cause you trouble last time?  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2012)

let me guess, tinky is an old member?


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> let me guess, tinky is an old member?

Click to collapse



Tinky is a former RC cop and a mafioso wannabe .. he's still out of the probationary team, but he's getting close.. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> epic_bubble.jpg
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



FINALLY!! 
 That's hilarious, lol. 






Quasimodem said:


> I thought about screenshotting it...  I knew you'd take it down eventually...
> 
> edit - got it

Click to collapse



Me too


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

werked said:


> FINALLY!!
> That's hilarious, lol.
> 
> Me too

Click to collapse



It's only 60 x 80, so I'm not too worried... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It's only 60 x 80, so I'm not too worried...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



I got the pic aswell, just incase 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm in the top 20. Well, to be precise, 19th in the top 20... :silly:



KidCarter93 said:


> I got the pic aswell, just incase
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



I have much more incriminating ones... :laugh:


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 27, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Elton John...

Click to collapse



No.







dexter93 said:


> Didn't that cause you trouble last time?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No. It didn't cause me any trouble. 
It caused Sparky trouble for refusing a job....but I fixed that. 
(He won't be doing THAT again) 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I have much more incriminating ones... :laugh:

Click to collapse



Haha don't we all 

I think I'm 13th in this thread. Not too sure though 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## werked (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm in the top 20. Well, to be precise, 19th in the top 20... :silly:
> 
> 
> 
> I have much more incriminating ones... :laugh:

Click to collapse



I wanna see.


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

werked said:


> I wanna see.

Click to collapse



How do I know you can be trusted?


----------



## werked (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> How do I know you can be trusted?

Click to collapse



I promise I can.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

How sad.






Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2012)

Margarita night!!! Pics soon...

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## werked (Oct 27, 2012)

Wassup skinny!?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

werked said:


> Wassup skinny!?

Click to collapse



Same ol same ol.  How have you been?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## werked (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm thinking that I should sell my car . I don't want to but I need something a little  better on gas. Don't know if I'll be able to do it. I love driving that thing.... I was cornering a country road so hard the other day, when I got home I could smell my tires burning. How can I give you that up?? I don't know what to do?? Advice??

---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Same ol same ol.  How have you been?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Pretty good, thanks for asking.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

werked said:


> I'm thinking that I should sell my car . I don't want to but I need something a little  better on gas. Don't know if I'll be able to do it. I love driving that thing.... I was cornering a country road so hard the other day, when I got home I could smell my tires burning. How can I give you that up?? I don't know what to do?? Advice??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What car are you driving now?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## werked (Oct 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What car are you driving now?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



06 Mustang GT with a couple mods


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

werked said:


> 06 Mustang GT with a couple mods

Click to collapse



Well, luckily they have decent resale, especially with good mods. 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

To the guys down the hill from my house...your band sucks.  Find a new passion, because I don't think this one is going to pan out.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 27, 2012)

Well no drinky tonight...  maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

System update: I think my HD has taken a dump...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 27, 2012)

werked said:


> I'm thinking that I should sell my car . I don't want to but I need something a little  better on gas. Don't know if I'll be able to do it. I love driving that thing.... I was cornering a country road so hard the other day, when I got home I could smell my tires burning. How can I give you that up?? I don't know what to do?? Advice??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Scion FRS/Subaru BRZ get 25mpg City 34 highway. 






And it is literally designed to drift around corners.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

Random pics are random...


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## werked (Oct 27, 2012)

All this avatar changing makes me want new one. Hmmmm.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

werked said:


> All this avatar changing makes me want new one. Hmmmm.

Click to collapse



Change yours to this…



"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

I think I am getting hooked on Afrin... 



werked said:


> All this avatar changing makes me want new one. Hmmmm.

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse



My suggestion doesn't look so good now :/


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I think I am getting hooked on Afrin...

Click to collapse



Afrin is actually addictive...


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Afrin is actually addictive...

Click to collapse



I know, that's what I'm sayin'...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I know, that's what I'm sayin'...

Click to collapse



Watch out man...  I've heard that's pretty serious...  like can't breathing without it and stuff...  on the note of addiction though, I've managed to reduce my intake of xanax from 4 - 5 bars a day to just half a bar...  Really hate coming off of those...  Guess I'm used to it though...


----------



## werked (Oct 27, 2012)

That's a little scary KC.... And girls, guns and combat boots.... Probably have a few of those around here just with more clothes on .


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

werked said:


> That's a little scary KC.... And girls, guns and combat boots.... Probably have a few of those around here just with more clothes on .

Click to collapse



Haha yeah true 
How about this?




"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## werked (Oct 27, 2012)

Good night guys.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> My suggestion doesn't look so good now :/
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse




check please!!!


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Watch out man...  I've heard that's pretty serious...  like can't breathing without it and stuff...  on the note of addiction though, I've managed to reduce my intake of xanax from 4 - 5 bars a day to just half a bar...  Really hate coming off of those...  Guess I'm used to it though...

Click to collapse



I've only taken it two times in as many days, so I'm not really concerned. It just immediately opens my sinuses up so I am not full 'o snot. (No, I'm not *always* full 'o snot, just allergies right now)...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> check please!!!

Click to collapse





"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

werked said:


> Good night guys.

Click to collapse



Nighty nite!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

werked said:


> Good night guys.

Click to collapse



Night 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



a chick smoking,holding a gun and in combat boots. im sold


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> a chick smoking,holding a gun and in combat boots. im sold

Click to collapse



Ah... Gotcha. Bit of a brain fart moment going on there 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 27, 2012)

Green mushroom maybe?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Ah... Gotcha. Bit of a brain fart moment going on there
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



i just learned today that i dont want a job editing movie files...its a pain.  trying to merge 4 clips into one complete movie.  first program i used stops at 42 minutes. now i have to use two different ones, first one to edit the files correctly,the second to get them all together as one. i fore see a long night ahead of me...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 27, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> i just learned today that i dont want a job editing movie files...its a pain.  trying to merge 4 clips into one complete movie.  first program i used stops at 42 minutes. now i have to use two different ones, first one to edit the files correctly,the second to get them all together as one. i fore see a long night ahead of me...

Click to collapse



What program are you using?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> i just learned today that i dont want a job editing movie files...its a pain.  trying to merge 4 clips into one complete movie.  first program i used stops at 42 minutes. now i have to use two different ones, first one to edit the files correctly,the second to get them all together as one. i fore see a long night ahead of me...

Click to collapse



Lol sounds like a right PITA. The most video editing I've ever needed to do was some minor crap on YouTube. I've never gone last that for your exact reason.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Green mushroom maybe?

Click to collapse



Green is me favorite color... :cyclops:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

Anyone like space...?


----------



## trell959 (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Anyone like space...?

Click to collapse



I raise you


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZwhNFOn4ik&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I raise you
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZwhNFOn4ik&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I call...


----------



## trell959 (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I call...

Click to collapse



I raise you epicness! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aa8SDQ8_kk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I raise you epicness! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aa8SDQ8_kk&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Call...


----------



## trell959 (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Call...

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1BDM1oBRJ8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

This one scared the crap out of Milad one time.







Sent from your mom.


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1BDM1oBRJ8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## trell959 (Oct 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> This one scared the crap out of Milad one time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Reminds me of a picture I saw a while back. Let's just say they replaced lips, with "lips".

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5kFrCINpl8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 27, 2012)

Think someone posted this one already...  still cracks me up...






And here's the answer to unruly people in dev threads:


----------



## trell959 (Oct 27, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Think someone posted this one already...  still cracks me up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This one makes me laugh everytime 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoiKyXFqYBg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry can't embed ebaum but this is a must watch...

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82691120/


----------



## a.cid (Oct 27, 2012)

Sup?

@apex nice avatar!
I finally managed to see it this time!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Sup?
> 
> @apex nice avatar!
> I finally managed to see it this time!
> ...

Click to collapse



And my god might I add...apex and boborone could be related.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Sup?
> 
> @apex nice avatar!
> I finally managed to see it this time!
> ...

Click to collapse



Glad you got to see it before I change it in the morning... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Glad you got to see it before I *changed* it in the morning...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Okay.jpg



QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Okay.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com

Click to collapse



Both iterations were valid


----------



## trell959 (Oct 27, 2012)

Scared trell is scared 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 27, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> What program are you using?

Click to collapse



pitiva-something like that


KidCarter93 said:


> Lol sounds like a right PITA. The most video editing I've ever needed to do was some minor crap on YouTube. I've never gone last that for your exact reason.
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



i regret it


well i finished up,but 30 hours to render it...passing it off to a buddy *quasi*


----------



## a.cid (Oct 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And my god might I add...apex and boborone could be related.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



He does look similar to boborone, albeit he's missing the spiky hair
...






trell959 said:


> Scared trell is scared
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Curious a.cid is curious


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## trell959 (Oct 27, 2012)

a.cid said:


> He does look similar to boborone, albeit he's missing the spiky hair
> ...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just saw a big spider in my room! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I just saw a big spider in my room!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Killitwithfire.gif


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2012)

Getting drunk bump!!!

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Getting drunk bump!!!
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Same!  :high five:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Same!  :high five:
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Ya skinny!!

Made some beer margaritas on the rocks 

They turned out to be delicious!!! 
First time using the stove to make special sugar concentrate 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 27, 2012)

Achievement unlocked: 100+ posts in 1.5 days 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya skinny!!
> 
> Made some beer margaritas on the rocks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow Mr Wizard!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wow Mr Wizard!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Lol I guess, 

Thank you internet for the recipe 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Achievement unlocked: 100+ posts in 1.5 days
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Nobodycares.jpg

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 27, 2012)

What up mafia


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> What up mafia

Click to collapse



And u are? 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 27, 2012)

it clearly states who i am FLEURDELISXLIV


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> it clearly states who i am FLEURDELISXLIV

Click to collapse



Noob is all I see 

You need to GTFO!!!

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Achievement unlocked: 100+ posts in 1.5 days
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



That's no record for this thread. Nowhere near it.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 27, 2012)

far from a noob BRO i post where i please :highfive:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> far from a noob BRO i post where i please :highfive:

Click to collapse



No.jpg

NAO GTFO!!!

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## K.A. (Oct 27, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> far from a noob BRO i post where i please :highfive:

Click to collapse



n00b...


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 27, 2012)

Fleur is a cool guy  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

---------- Post added at 01:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> That's no record for this thread. Nowhere near it.

Click to collapse



I know that but I've been busy the past few days so 100 posts is pretty big (I haven't just been busy, I've been /BUSY/.) 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Fleur is a cool guy
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea but I don't know this fleur....

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yea but I don't know this fleur....
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



His name reminds me of flour and I don't like flour because it makes a huge amount of mess which then requires unwanted cleaning up afterwards.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 27, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yea but I don't know this fleur....
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



He is good people, Me, Him, and Skinny all argue with each other in the sports thread.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 27, 2012)

thanks storm and meph


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Noob is all I see
> 
> You need to GTFO!!!
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Hey hey...fleur is a cool dude.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> He is good people, Me, Him, and Skinny all argue with each other in the sports thread.

Click to collapse



Yes but I don't follow sports thread and u aren't a probationary or member of the mafia so both of you can GTFO!!

Yes storm I appreciate your skills on the Iassociate 2 thread. But in this thread you atr a noon and you need to GTFO!! 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hey hey...fleur is a cool dude.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Still a noob bro, he is getting noob treatment 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

He's miles cooler than Meph.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 27, 2012)

^haha

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> He's miles cooler than Meph.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Well that's not difficult..


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yes but I don't follow sports thread and u aren't a probationary or member of the mafia so both of you can GTFO!!
> 
> Yes storm I appreciate your skills on the Iassociate 2 thread. But in this thread you atr a noon and you need to GTFO!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Funny how no one ever did that to me when I came in here.

But yeah, I guess I came along at just the right time.  Less noobs then.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well that's not difficult..
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



+1 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 27, 2012)

what up skinny


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Funny how no one ever did that to me when I came in here.
> 
> But yeah, I guess I came along at just the right time.  Less noobs then.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



You got lucky 



Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> what up skinny

Click to collapse



Who the saints got on Sunday?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2012)

Fleur, just keep posting and eventually you might be a probationary member then full member. Take abuse and win.. 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Fleur, just keep posting and eventually you might be a probationary member then full member. Take abuse and win..
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I support that.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Funny how no one ever did that to me when I came in here.
> 
> But yeah, I guess I came along at just the right time.  Less noobs then.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Same. The only person who questioned my being here was Dex but then you lot said I was sound.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I support that.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



You better 

Whoo getting more and more faded, surprisingly still able to spell correctly 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Same. The only person who questioned my being here was Dex but then you lot said I was sound.
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Its your fault.  I've decided.  The confessions thread ....you brought the noobs here.  You bastardo.:what:

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> You better
> 
> Whoo getting more and more faded, surprisingly still able to spell correctly
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Congrats!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 27, 2012)

Alright guys I'm off. Spending the night at my girlfriends house.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Its your fault.  I've decided.  The confessions thread ....you brought the noobs here.  You bastardo.:what:
> 
> Sent from your mom.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably autocorrect is helping 

Lol

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Its your fault.  I've decided.  The confessions thread ....you brought the noobs here.  You bastardo.:what:
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



At least I'm not the one who invited Meph in though 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Alright guys I'm off. Spending the night at my girlfriends house.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Better make that love 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Probably autocorrect is helping
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Same here...my PC has been running for 3 hours now and I'm yet to get on it.   Still posting from my phone 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2012)

Drunk bump!!  

MAFIA Y U NO POST MORE LATE AT NIGHT?!?!? 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Who the saints got on Sunday?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



the broncos and we will win lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2012)

Night mafia, noobs, probationary noobs and lurks!
I am out!

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 27, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yes but I don't follow sports thread and u aren't a probationary or member of the mafia so both of you can GTFO!!
> 
> Yes storm I appreciate your skills on the Iassociate 2 thread. But in this thread you atr a noon and you need to GTFO!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Huh....so I take it that this post from the Mafia's Consigliere Husam666 and this one from the Capo Bastone MacaronyMax count for nothing then? 

My apologies, it seems them welcoming me in somehow gave me the wrong impression that I was allowed in here. My mistake.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Huh....so I take it that this post from the Mafia's Consigliere Husam666 and this one from the Capo Bastone MacaronyMax count for nothing then?
> 
> My apologies, it seems them welcoming me in somehow gave me the wrong impression that I was allowed in here. My mistake.

Click to collapse



Not on OP... you noob 
 Regardless of welcoming or hellos 
Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> At least I'm not the one who invited Meph in though
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



I though you guys were hungry...I invited the swine in for a roast.

I get no respect.  (save the Rodney Dangerfield pics, I've seen em)


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 27, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Not on OP... you noob
> Regardless of welcoming or hellos
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I thought it was already covered that the only one on the OP is Dex...


----------



## cascabel (Oct 27, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Huh....so I take it that this post from the Mafia's Consigliere Husam666 and this one from the Capo Bastone MacaronyMax count for nothing then?
> 
> My apologies, it seems them welcoming me in somehow gave me the wrong impression that I was allowed in here. My mistake.

Click to collapse



don't worry storm. me thinks i'm the only noob online in this thread right now.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

cascabel said:


> don't worry storm. me thinks i'm the only noob online in this thread right now.

Click to collapse



you are.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> you are.

Click to collapse



At least he admits it, lol, the only things I will ever admit to is being a troll and being insane.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 27, 2012)

back in linux wondering why Intel just cant fix this wifi please...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 27, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> back in linux wondering why Intel just cant fix this wifi please...

Click to collapse



What type of machine/form of linux you running?


----------



## cascabel (Oct 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> you are.

Click to collapse









---------- Post added at 02:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> At least he admits it, lol, the only things I will ever admit to is being a troll and being insane.

Click to collapse



well, i'm gonna be called a noob as long as i keep posting here. i might as well do it too. GTFO cascanoob.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

cascabel said:


> ---------- Post added at 02:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> well, i'm gonna be called a noob as long as i keep posting here. i might as well do it too. GTFO cascanoob.

Click to collapse








Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 27, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> What type of machine/form of linux you running?

Click to collapse



Linux Mint 13...  my card is an Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300

I've tried everything...  loaded the latest compal drivers, etc...  i found some stuff online that claimed it was an issue with the iwlwifi module and the 3.2 kernal...

the 2.4Ghz works...  and hits about 60...  but I'm stealing 105....  the 5Ghz is ridiculously unstable...

If it weren't for this issue, I'd probably be building ROMs...  and I'm extremely lazy...


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 27, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Linux Mint 13...  my card is an Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300
> 
> I've tried everything...  loaded the latest compal drivers, etc...  i found some stuff online that claimed it was an issue with the iwlwifi module and the 3.2 kernal...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thats why im around,making you do ****


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 27, 2012)

anybody tried the new Windows 8?

i read some reviews that it was AMAZINGLY pointless on non-touch PCs

wait... since when did i get 2 more thanks...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> thats why im around,making you do ****

Click to collapse



Dude, QM can troubleshoot like a mofo.  Unorthodox sometimes, yes.  He's like Joe Pesci in My Cousin Vinny.  He'll solve the problem, but he'll make you question his methods along the way.  And he makes me laugh.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 27, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Linux Mint 13...  my card is an Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300
> 
> I've tried everything...  loaded the latest compal drivers, etc...  i found some stuff online that claimed it was an issue with the iwlwifi module and the 3.2 kernal...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very odd, yeah I got nothing for that one. You try hitting up any Linux forums? (probably a stupid question on my part)


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 27, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Linux Mint 13...  my card is an Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300
> 
> I've tried everything...  loaded the latest compal drivers, etc...  i found some stuff online that claimed it was an issue with the iwlwifi module and the 3.2 kernal...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You think you got it rough? I have the Ultimate-N with WiMax built in. Linux and WiMax go together like retards and handguns.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You think you got it rough? I have the Ultimate-N with WiMax built in. Linux and WiMax go together like retards and handguns.

Click to collapse



So they are extremely fun to watch?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You think you got it rough? I have the Ultimate-N with WiMax built in. Linux and WiMax go together like retards and handguns.

Click to collapse



Nicely put, Jase.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 27, 2012)

you want crap speeds? try my sensation from tmobile. max download speeds ive ever seen on this is 6 mega bits per sec. My moms mytouch from hauwei gets better speeds the an htc.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 27, 2012)

thats my average speed per day


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 27, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> thats my average speed per day

Click to collapse



3G?


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 27, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> you want crap speeds? try my sensation from tmobile. max download speeds ive ever seen on this is 6 mega bits per sec. My moms mytouch from hauwei gets better speeds the an htc.

Click to collapse





The Archangel said:


> thats my average speed per day

Click to collapse



And you're not a thankful person, are you?

In Indonesia, 3G is like GPRS. Whenever you use it, the speeds never pass 100 kbps


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You think you got it rough? I have the Ultimate-N with WiMax built in. Linux and WiMax go together like retards and handguns.

Click to collapse



I'm regretting the purchase of this card...  but only the Bigfoot or whatever can do 105 over WiFi and it has no support...  come on Intel, some people actually have some really fast stolen internet...



The Archangel said:


> thats why im around,making you do ****

Click to collapse



Soon as I'm paroled man, I'm off to find tons and tons of *****...  motivation problem solved...



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dude, QM can troubleshoot like a mofo.  Unorthodox sometimes, yes.  He's like Joe Pesci in My Cousin Vinny.  He'll solve the problem, but he'll make you question his methods along the way.  And he makes me laugh.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I scored in the 99th % in deductive reasoning but in the 40s for reading comprehension :silly:

No, seriously thanks man...  Always prided myself in figuring things out...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm regretting the purchase of this card...  but only the Bigfoot or whatever can do 105 over WiFi and it has no support...  come on Intel, some people actually have some really fast stolen internet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I failed an open book sex-ed test in 8th grade.  No joke.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 27, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> 3G?

Click to collapse



what tmobile calls 4g


hiu115 said:


> And you're not a thankful person, are you?
> 
> In Indonesia, 3G is like GPRS. Whenever you use it, the speeds never pass 100 kbps

Click to collapse



im just ticked that tmo says they have fast speeds. then why do i have to have a signal booster in my room,just to be on the network


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> And you're not a thankful person, are you?
> 
> In Indonesia, 3G is like GPRS. Whenever you use it, the speeds never pass 100 kbps

Click to collapse



I'm still trying to wrap my head around just who the fu*k you are.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 27, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> what tmobile calls 4g
> 
> 
> im just ticked that tmo says they have fast speeds. then why do i have to have a signal booster in my room,just to be on the network

Click to collapse



That is better than Sprints 4g WiMax. The fastest I have pulled with it is 1.5mbps down.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm still trying to wrap my head around just who the fu*k you are.

Click to collapse



lmao perfect



StormMcCloud said:


> That is better than Sprints 4g WiMax. The fastest I have pulled with it is 1.5mbps down.

Click to collapse



even with wimax?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 27, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> lmao perfect
> 
> 
> 
> even with wimax?

Click to collapse



lol that is WiMax, with 3G all I think I have seen it peak at like 300kbps.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 27, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lol that is WiMax, with 3G all I think I have seen it peak at like 300kbps.

Click to collapse



im waiting on lte for my area


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 27, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> im waiting on lte for my area

Click to collapse



Likewise, I have the Evo 4g LTE just waiting on the LTE.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 27, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> im waiting on lte for my area

Click to collapse



we went live a couple weeks ago...  ive hit as high as 50...  if i ride out to tower i can get 65 or so...  towers right by comcast, and still got buddies up there...


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 27, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Likewise, I have the Evo 4g LTE just waiting on the LTE.

Click to collapse



i might go to sprint,when they go live



Quasimodem said:


> we went live a couple weeks ago...  ive hit as high as 50...  if i ride out to tower i can get 65 or so...  towers right by comcast, and still got buddies up there...

Click to collapse



you dont need lte with your wifi


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 27, 2012)

whats up b i cant get use to ur new name :silly:


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm still trying to wrap my head around just who the fu*k you are.

Click to collapse



Hi, I'm your inner beauty.

Even in Jakarta, it's hard to lock onto some signal. ****#ng providers

Sent from my HTC One S using XDA


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 27, 2012)

i am everything you hate an fear,yet you still come back to me and you dont know why. You try to toss me aside when you dont want me but you thrive for me when im no where to be found. It annoys the hell out of you. Some days i am your best-friend then your worst enemy in one fell minute. I warn you of things not to do and things you should do,yet you still dont listen to me. Days go by,you wish for me to help you,but i wont anymore untill you learn to trust me.





im your subconscious,love me or hate me,you need me


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 27, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> i am everything you hate an fear,yet you still come back to me and you dont know why. You try to toss me aside when you dont want me but you thrive for me when im no where to be found. It annoys the hell out of you. Some days i am your best-friend then your worst enemy in one fell minute. I warn you of things not to do and things you should do,yet you still dont listen to me. Days go by,you wish for me to help you,but i wont anymore untill you learn to trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> im your subconscious,love me or hate me,you need me

Click to collapse



well that's something you guys need to think about...


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 27, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> well that's something you guys need to think about...

Click to collapse




thats just something i wrote awhile back,came to me in the shower


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 27, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> whats up b i cant get use to ur new name :silly:

Click to collapse



It's definitely taking me some time as well... I should just request B

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## undercover (Oct 27, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Tinky is a former RC cop and a mafioso wannabe .. he's still out of the probationary team, but he's getting close..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wrong wrong wrong. 
Cop? No, Peacemaker/Judge 
Wannabe? No, I just pop in for a cup of tea  

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 27, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It's definitely taking me some time as well... I should just request B
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



i like the old name! ill never change my name or avatar bc thats how ppl know me!


----------



## cascabel (Oct 27, 2012)

You guys are up early. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## alaanto (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi sviluppatori di banane 

I'm alaanto  

Do you want Another spammer ? 

Tapatalkeggiando allegramente


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 27, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> i like the old name! ill never change my name or avatar bc thats how ppl know me!

Click to collapse



I've been debating goin back to that ****... 

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## cascabel (Oct 27, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I've been debating goin back to that ****...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



I'm just starting to get used to your name and avatar. :banghead:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## a.cid (Oct 27, 2012)

alaanto said:


> Hi sviluppatori di banane
> 
> I'm alaanto
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ftfy


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 27, 2012)

cascabel said:


> You guys are up early.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



We're nocturnals.



alaanto said:


> Hi sviluppatori di banane
> 
> I'm alaanto
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're going to sleep with the fishes, this time


----------



## alaanto (Oct 27, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Ftfy
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



What Kind of knife ? 

One horror knife? 
One cartone kinfe? 

Can i have one big big very big knife ? 

Tapatalkeggiando allegramente


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 27, 2012)

i work 12 hour night shifts :silly:


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 27, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> i work 12 hour night shifts :silly:

Click to collapse



We didn't ask.

LoL joking :laugh:


----------



## cascabel (Oct 27, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> We didn't ask.
> 
> LoL joking :laugh:

Click to collapse



I did. He was answering my Q, i think.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 27, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> We didn't ask.
> 
> LoL joking :laugh:

Click to collapse



haha someone was talking about everyone bn up early. the ppl that are important alrdy know how i wrk though


----------



## alaanto (Oct 27, 2012)

cascabel said:


> I did. He was answering my Q, i think.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Excuseme me i have one big Cabbage... How can I root it? 

Tapatalkeggiando allegramente


----------



## a.cid (Oct 27, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> We're nocturnals.
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to sleep with the fishes, this time

Click to collapse



You're a fish?

Boy, I'm surprised! You need to seriously get back to the school!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 27, 2012)

a.cid said:


> You're a fish?
> 
> Boy, I'm surprised! You need to seriously get back to the school!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm a what?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 27, 2012)

a.cid said:


> You're a fish?
> 
> Boy, I'm surprised! You need to seriously get back to the school!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## a.cid (Oct 27, 2012)

alaanto said:


> What Kind of knife ?
> 
> One horror knife?
> One cartone kinfe?
> ...

Click to collapse








It hurts. Badly. 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 27, 2012)

I can see why your name is a.cid...


----------



## alaanto (Oct 27, 2012)

a.cid said:


> It hurts. Badly.
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Good... But is it the biggest? 

Tapatalkeggiando allegramente


----------



## a.cid (Oct 27, 2012)

You noobs are now annoying me...



hiu115 said:


> I can see why your name is a.cid...

Click to collapse



Enlighten me please!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 27, 2012)

a.cid said:


> You noobs are now annoying me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*hugs*


----------



## alaanto (Oct 27, 2012)

I have founded the biggest knife of ever 





But now How can I use it? 






Tapatalkeggiando allegramente


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

alaanto said:


> What Kind of knife ?
> 
> One horror knife?
> One cartone kinfe?
> ...

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLS3RGesIFQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## alaanto (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLS3RGesIFQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Exactly  that is my knife  

Who stole my knife -.-? 

Tapatalkeggiando allegramente


----------



## undercover (Oct 27, 2012)

Gtfo noobs. 
Oh, wait... 

Gtfo myself...

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> He's miles cooler than Meph.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



That... 

F**k you lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

---------- Post added at 07:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 AM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Fleur, just keep posting and eventually you might be a probationary member then full member. Take abuse and win..
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I've taken so much abuse lol Fleur you can do it tho


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## cascabel (Oct 27, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Gtfo noobs.
> Oh, wait...
> 
> Gtfo myself...
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey that's my line. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 27, 2012)

All noobs must pay $100 to dexter or to bd in order to leave in peace

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 27, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Hey that's my line.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Then create another line, noob!

Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> All noobs must pay $100 to dexter or to bd in order to leave in peace
> 
> Trolls, trolls everywhere

Click to collapse



Huh, says you... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## cascabel (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Huh, says you...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Thanked by mistake. 
Nice to see you switched back to that avatar. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Thanked by mistake.
> Nice to see you switched back to that avatar.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Y I can't haz thanks on purpose?


----------



## werked (Oct 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> He's miles cooler than Meph.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Trololol


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 27, 2012)

This is life.


----------



## undercover (Oct 27, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> All noobs must pay $100 to dexter or to bd in order to leave in peace
> 
> Trolls, trolls everywhere

Click to collapse



#fail

Anyone can LEAVE in peace any time 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 27, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> #fail
> 
> Anyone can LEAVE in peace any time
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



I meant stay

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I meant stay
> 
> Trolls, trolls everywhere

Click to collapse


----------



## undercover (Oct 27, 2012)

Obvious fail is obvious. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Obvious fail is obvious.
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



So true! 

How's it hanging, tink?


----------



## werked (Oct 27, 2012)

As a probationary,prideful  and loyal member of this great mafia, I feel it is my duty to respectfully tell all of the n00bs to GTFO.


----------



## undercover (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> So true!
> 
> How's it hanging, tink?

Click to collapse



Ok, mate thanks. Working today  and left arm is a bit numb after a flu jab on Thursday. 
Going to circus with kids tomorrow, and hopefully will have enough time to pop in to the bike shop, look up a new bike (bicycle). 
How are you mate? Your allergy calmed a bit yet? 

GTFO to you too werked. :thumbup:

GTFO means Good Thread, Friendly OP, right? 
Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 27, 2012)

Morning mafia... Nothing but noob bs in here!!

Apex holdin down Gli Sviluppatori di banane Family, on hiz ownz

So good morning Apex, werked,   tinky grrr


----------



## undercover (Oct 27, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Morning mafia... Nothing but noob bs in here!!
> 
> Apex holdin down Gli Sviluppatori di banane Family, on hiz ownz
> 
> So good morning Apex,   tinky grrr

Click to collapse



Good afternoon TS. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2012)

Noobs GET OUT!!


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Noobs GET OUT!!

Click to collapse



Thanks mate

Morning








me breakfast


tinky you ganna get yo a$$ chewed off by Snowflake... REAL HARD!


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Ok, mate thanks. Working today  and left arm is a bit numb after a flu jab on Thursday.
> Going to circus with kids tomorrow, and hopefully will have enough time to pop in to the bike shop, look up a new bike (bicycle).
> How are you mate? Your allergy calmed a bit yet?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh, I'm hanging in there. Trying to get into some more writing today. I submitted 4 or so artilces yesterday, going to try and match that again today. The allergies are starting to subside, I think. Every damn year around this time I get beat up by them pretty bad. I never used to have any allergies as a kid, but now that I'm a bit older they have really gotten to me. 

Hope the circus is fun for you and the kiddos. Watch out for the bearded lady! I won't be having near as much fun today -my house is wrecked out and I have no ambition of cleaning it. Maybe time to call in the maid service. So long as they don't mind cleaning around me while I lay in bed in my underwear, watching The Avengers for the 14th time, and having a latop attached to, well, my lap...



TonyStark said:


> Morning mafia... Nothing but noob bs in here!!
> 
> Apex holdin down Gli Sviluppatori di banane Family, on hiz ownz
> 
> So good morning Apex, werked,   tinky grrr

Click to collapse



G'morning, Mr. Stark! I do what I can.

Also, good morning to werked, tink, BD (when she and SF get up and at 'em), Husam, and anyone else I may have left unmentioned...


----------



## undercover (Oct 27, 2012)

KC is in town. Posting in 3....2....

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 27, 2012)

nah hez still cuttin some zzzzzzzzzzzzzz's


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Morning
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good morning, you're welcome, just doing my job


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> nah hez still cuttin some zzzzzzzzzzzz's

Click to collapse



Really?


----------



## werked (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Also, good morning to werked, tink, BD (when she and SF get up and at 'em), Husam, and anyone else I may have left unmentioned...

Click to collapse



Good Morning, Apex.  :highfive:


----------



## undercover (Oct 27, 2012)

1. It's 14:47 here
2. He's just posted in RC. 
3. He didn't post on purpose probably 

Edit. Told ya! 
Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> 1. It's 14:47 here
> 2. He's just posted in RC.
> 3. He didn't post on purpose probably
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



I posted by accident?
I'm pretty sure I can control my typing


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I posted by accident?
> I'm pretty sure I can control my typing

Click to collapse



Quasi hacked yo azz...


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 27, 2012)

Gonna be gone for two hours and then I'll be here off and on. Have to drive 2 hrs north then I'll be working

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 27, 2012)

Mornin KC

Sent from my SGH-I747 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Gonna be gone for two hours and then I'll be here off and on. Have to drive 2 hrs north then I'll be working
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Working? Don't they have any child labor laws in Maine...?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2012)

Why is this thread flooded with noobs.. I can't take it any more Dx


----------



## undercover (Oct 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I posted by accident?
> I'm pretty sure I can control my typing

Click to collapse



3. Probably didn't post right after my post on purpose so he could prove me wrong with my previous post where it said KC in town, posting in 3....2...

Damn... 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes. Working for my unvlw

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Why is this thread flooded with *probationary* noobs.. I can't take it any more Dx

Click to collapse



FTFY



Mephikun said:


> Yes. Working for my unvlw
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



"UNVLW" What is that acronym for, "Universal Nazi-Visionary Labor Warden"?


----------



## ronnie498 (Oct 27, 2012)

Morning apex & Tony


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Morning apex & Tony

Click to collapse



Morning Ronnie!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Morning Ronnie!

Click to collapse



Hola Apex




QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## ronnie498 (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Morning Ronnie!

Click to collapse



I am dressed and awaiting my ride for the service this morning.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> 
> "UNVLW" What is that acronym for, "Universal Nazi-Visionary Labor Warden"?

Click to collapse



A noob is a noob


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 27, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Morning apex & Tony

Click to collapse



Morning 

Directly from Stark communication.


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> I am dressed and awaiting my ride for the service this morning.

Click to collapse



Hang in there brother, I can't imagine the anguish and sorrow you're facing. But we're all with you, with our thoughts and prayers for you and your family...


----------



## undercover (Oct 27, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> I am dressed and awaiting my ride for the service this morning.

Click to collapse



There is nothing to say to that I am afraid . I'll just sit with you silently for a minute in my thoughts. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Hola Apex
> 
> QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com

Click to collapse



Morning, boss!


----------



## cascabel (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



Bar one.  
Morning all. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 27, 2012)

Circa survive concert tonight. So excited

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 27, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> I am dressed and awaiting my ride for the service this morning.

Click to collapse



With you and your family, in spirit brother.

Please say a prayer for me.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Circa survive concert tonight. So excited
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



I have a concert tomorrow, had one 2 days ago, and another 4-5 days ago, and I have another one on 9/11/2012 ._.


----------



## ronnie498 (Oct 27, 2012)

How are u feeling apex, I get same stuff


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> How are u feeling apex, I get same stuff

Click to collapse



I'm doing better, but not well. I think I caught up with the allergy attack early enough this year, so that I'm not stricken with it for several weeks as I have been in recent years. Thanks for asking. 

How are you holding up man? I'm always available, if you need a shoulder or an ear...


----------



## werked (Oct 27, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> I am dressed and awaiting my ride for the service this morning.

Click to collapse



Will be thinking of you and your family today.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Quasi hacked yo azz...

Click to collapse



He's good but he's not that good xD


TonyStark said:


> Mornin KC
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Morning mate. How are you?


tinky1 said:


> 3. Probably didn't post right after my post on purpose so he could prove me wrong with my previous post where it said KC in town, posting in 3....2...
> 
> Damn...
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



I can't let anyone be proved right, so it had to be done


----------



## ronnie498 (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm doing better, but not well. I think I caught up with the allergy attack early enough this year, so that I'm not stricken with it for several weeks as I have been in recent years. Thanks for asking.
> 
> How are you holding up man? I'm always available, if you need a shoulder or an ear...

Click to collapse



Doing good for right now


----------



## undercover (Oct 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> He's good but he's not that good xD
> 
> Morning mate. How are you?
> 
> I can't let anyone be *proven* right, so it had to be done

Click to collapse



Ftfy


Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Ftfy
> 
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



I was just about to do that. Maybe I will anyhow... :silly:


----------



## werked (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I was just about to do that. :silly:

Click to collapse



funny, i hear that at work just about everyday.


----------



## cascabel (Oct 27, 2012)

werked said:


> funny, i hear that at work just about everyday.

Click to collapse



Apex probably uses that line at work all the time anyway. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Apex probably uses that line at work all the time anyway.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



No, I always say, "I didn't do that..." 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## werked (Oct 27, 2012)

erm....bump??


----------



## undercover (Oct 27, 2012)

werked said:


> lol :victory:

Click to collapse



Soooo true. 
Men can't win. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## cascabel (Oct 27, 2012)

werked said:


> lol :victory:

Click to collapse



Lmao. So true though. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 27, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Oct 27, 2012)

Morning, BD.


----------



## cascabel (Oct 27, 2012)

Morning ms.BD. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 27, 2012)

What's up mafia?

Apex..I know how were you feeling bro. I don't know is this from allergie  or from flu, but I am having nasal problems and massive headache whole day

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> What's up mafia?
> 
> Apex..I know how were you feeling bro. I don't know is this from allergie  or from flu, but I am having nasal problems and massive headache whole day
> 
> Trolls, trolls everywhere

Click to collapse



Sucks, don't it? I'm getting better. Heck, I haven't done much of anything in the last two days but write and watch TV and sleep. 

Can't wait for this to pass, so I can get my drink back on.

Oh, and happy morning to you, BD & SF & ornithological constituents!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 27, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning, BD.

Click to collapse



Morning







cascabel said:


> Morning ms.BD.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse






Morning




ppero196 said:


> What's up mafia?
> 
> Apex..I know how were you feeling bro. I don't know is this from allergie  or from flu, but I am having nasal problems and massive headache whole day
> 
> Trolls, trolls everywhere

Click to collapse



Get out.
Thank you.
The Management

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sucks, don't it? I'm getting better. Heck, I haven't done much of anything in the last two days but write and watch TV and sleep.
> 
> Can't wait for this to pass, so I can get my drink back on.
> 
> Oh, and happy morning to you, BD & SF & ornithological constituents!

Click to collapse



So should i expect an article or two from you on QF's site? :thumbup:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

cascabel said:


> So should i expect an article or two from you on QF's site? :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



http://gigatechworld.com/blog/


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> http://gigatechworld.com/blog/

Click to collapse



@Cascabel : yeah he's already been working reaally hard




QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> @Cascabel : yeah he's already been working reaally hard
> 
> QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com

Click to collapse



More to come today... :good:


----------



## cascabel (Oct 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> @Cascabel : yeah he's already been working reaally hard
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, i noticed.

@apex: you made a battery pack sound really interesting. Great job. :thumbup:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## undercover (Oct 27, 2012)

Why people who I don't know want to add me to friends list on xda? 

Declined.... 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 27, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Why people who I don't know want to add me to friends list on xda?
> 
> Declined....
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



Maybe they think you're a n00b?

Who knows?
Weird nerds are weird.
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Why people who I don't know want to add me to friends list on xda?
> 
> Declined....
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



Sorry, I won't bother you again... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 27, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Why people who I don't know want to add me to friends list on xda?
> 
> Declined....
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



Possibly because you are a RC. Even though you are a noob here 
(Hey I'm not saying I'm not a noob.... here)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 27, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Possibly because you are a RC. Even though you are a noob here
> (Hey I'm not saying I'm not a noob.... here)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You're DEFINITELY a n00b here.


Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Oct 27, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Why people who I don't know want to add me to friends list on xda?
> 
> Declined....
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



I'm thinking i've bothered you enough to not get declined? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## undercover (Oct 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Maybe they think you're a n00b?
> 
> Who knows?
> Weird nerds are weird.
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



To put me me straight...Yeah, right. Afternoon BD  *hides in the bunker to avoid bricks*


Apex_Strider said:


> Sorry, I won't bother you again...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



People I DON'T know  
It's not you I'm talking about.



shahrukhraza said:


> Possibly because you are a RC. Even though you are a noob here
> (Hey I'm not saying I'm not a noob.... here)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Dunno


Actually, not declined yet. I'm curious now.
He's a mod/RD, I'm reaaaaaly curious why he would want to add me, as I don't do any dev stuff. I'm a "consumer"


----------



## werked (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm surrounded by people eating fried chicken and bbq. ugh, i'm starvin' marvin. In order to maintain my girlish figure, I must refrain from eating such delicious garbage.


----------



## a.cid (Oct 27, 2012)

Even I got a friend request from a mod and rd that I never came across...
These guys, I wonder what they see 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 27, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Even I got a friend request from a mod and rd that I never came across...
> These guys, I wonder what they see
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



They see successful troll maybe?



I got GTalk request from someone  I don't know...DENIED!
If it was one of you guys, say it

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## cascabel (Oct 27, 2012)

werked said:


> I'm surrounded by people eating fried chicken and bbq. ugh, i'm starvin' marvin. In order to maintain my girlish figure, I must refrain from eating such delicious garbage.

Click to collapse



Why are you starving yourself? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

---------- Post added at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 AM ----------




a.cid said:


> Even I got a friend request from a mod and rd that I never came across...
> These guys, I wonder what they see
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Hey a.cid. how are you?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## undercover (Oct 27, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Even I got a friend request from a mod and rd that I never came across...
> These guys, I wonder what they see
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Got reply. He saw my threads and we are both HTC, so thought we might help out each other at some point. :good:

As I told him in PM, normally it's new users that think they can treat you as their personal support, that's why I'm wary of acceptiong new friendship requests from people I don't know.



werked said:


> I'm surrounded by people eating fried chicken and bbq. ugh, i'm starvin' marvin. In order to maintain my girlish figure, I must refrain from eating such delicious garbage.

Click to collapse



Pics, or *girlish fugure* didn't happen


----------



## cascabel (Oct 27, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Got reply. He saw my threads and we are both HTC, so thought we might help out each other at some point. :good:
> 
> As I told him in PM, normally it's new users that think they can treat you as their personal support, that's why I'm wary of acceptiong new friendship requests from people I don't know.

Click to collapse



So will i be declined? 
I'll spam you if you decline my nonexistent friend request. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## a.cid (Oct 27, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Why are you starving yourself?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ssup man!
I wanted to tell you this, that gtalk group chat was really crrrrazzzzyyyy!
Irc is better suited for such things...
I wonder if someone gets any ideas from this 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Ssup man!
> I wanted to tell you this, that gtalk group chat was really crrrrazzzzyyyy!
> Irc is better suited for such things...
> I wonder if someone gets any ideas from this
> ...

Click to collapse



Do it again, cascabel! Trolololol... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## cascabel (Oct 27, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Ssup man!
> I wanted to tell you this, that gtalk group chat was really crrrrazzzzyyyy!
> Irc is better suited for such things...
> I wonder if someone gets any ideas from this
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. Apex thinks we should do it again.  (sorry apex).
We should set up an irc channel. You still busy with studies?


Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Pics, or *girlish fugure* didn't happen

Click to collapse



I 2nd that motion. But mainly because I want to see if my imagination is in any way accurate... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*



cascabel said:


> Lol. Apex thinks we should do it again.  (sorry apex).
> We should set up an irc channel. You still busy with studies?
> 
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Not at the moment, but suggestions of deep fried yard bird and smokey BBQ food has my belly salivating. I need to find food for my face hole... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## cascabel (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Do it again, cascabel! Trolololol...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Lol. I didn't do it on purpose. Me and a.cid where just chatting then you guys showed up. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Lol. I didn't do it on purpose. Me and a.cid where just chatting then you guys showed up.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I like your stories... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## cascabel (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I 2nd that motion. But mainly because I want to see if my imagination is in any way accurate...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey ms.werked, we're waiting. 
Thank you apex for making me hungry. It's midnight here. Where the f### am i gonna get bbq's to satisfy my hunger? :banghead:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Hey ms.werked, we're waiting.
> Thank you apex for making me hungry. It's midnight here. Where the f### am i gonna get bbq's to satisfy my hunger? :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



There's no 24-hour BBQ Barn there? Time to move to Texas... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## cascabel (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> There's no 24-hour BBQ Barn there? Time to move to Texas...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



You have that in texas?? Man, i envy you guys.. now i'm really hungry.. shame on you. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

Morning all.






Sent from your mom.


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

cascabel said:


> You have that in texas?? Man, i envy you guys.. now i'm really hungry.. shame on you.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if that actually exists, I'd imagine so in Texas. But, if for nothing else, Taco Bell is open all the time, and if you're drunk at 3 a.m. anything could pass as "food"... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## werked (Oct 27, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Why are you starving yourself?
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Not starving myself....i try to eat "healthyish" while i'm working so that I can be a piggy when i'm home.


tinky1 said:


> Pics, or *girlish fugure* didn't happen

Click to collapse



Hmmm, as tempting as that sounds....NO .


Apex_Strider said:


> I 2nd that motion. But mainly because I want to see if my imagination is in any way accurate...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



again, see above reply....thanks for playing.



cascabel said:


> Hey ms.werked, we're waiting.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Do i really need to repeat myself....

Maybe one day I'll throw one up for a few minutes, but really have no pics of myself atm.....

EDIT: What they have in Texas is not what I call BBQ....in Texas BBQ is verbage and in NC BBQ is nounage. The end.


----------



## cascabel (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm not sure if that actually exists, I'd imagine so in Texas. But, if for nothing else, Taco Bell is open all the time, and if you're drunk at 3 a.m. anything could pass as "food"...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



True that. I want pork. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning skinny.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

Morning Mr. Skinny! 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> 
> "UNVLW" What is that acronym for, "Universal Nazi-Visionary Labor Warden"?

Click to collapse



Oops, I meant uncle 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Morning Mr. Skinny!
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Yo!



Off topic....do any of you have one of those Keurig coffee machines?  I just got one and it's awesome!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

werked said:


> Not starving myself....i try to eat "healthyish" while i'm working so that I can be a piggy when i'm home.
> 
> Hmmm, as tempting as that sounds....NO .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



(*pouting*)


----------



## cascabel (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> (*pouting*)

Click to collapse



Apex.pm.nao. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## a.cid (Oct 27, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Lol. Apex thinks we should do it again.  (sorry apex).
> We should set up an irc channel. You still busy with studies?
> 
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Me?
I'll never be done with studies
 for the next 2 years!
We can create an irc in replacement for the-thread-that-shall-not-be-named...
That way other regulars could join in too, and mafia would still remain mafia!






Apex_Strider said:


> I 2nd that motion. But mainly because I want to see if my imagination is in any way accurate...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Coincidence 
I just had a stomach full of the closest thing to barbecue available in India!
Seekh kebabs!
With some really spicy (and I mean really spicy) chutney 
[chutney is like a sauce/ketchup kinda thing]


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## undercover (Oct 27, 2012)

werked said:


> Not starving myself....i try to eat "healthyish" while i'm working so that I can be a piggy when i'm home.
> 
> Hmmm, as tempting as that sounds....NO .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pretty pleaaaaaaaaase.


----------



## cascabel (Oct 27, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Me?
> I'll never be done with studies
> for the next 2 years!
> We can create an irc in replacement for the-thread-that-shall-not-be-named...
> ...

Click to collapse



Good idea. And thank you for adding to my hunger. Seriously i want pork! But all the stores are closed now. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 27, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Good idea. And thank you for adding to my hunger. Seriously i want pork! But all the stores are closed now.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I'm eating bacon and tomatoes
So nice....bacon....

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## a.cid (Oct 27, 2012)

I had beef, if that helps :beer:
And these were fresh ones...
Fresh meat is always better than frozen one 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I do.
I have the B70 platinum.
Two downsides:
1) the kuerig cups are not recyclable (although San Francisco coffee makes one cup cups that fit in the machine and are (you have to separate the plastic, foil and mesh)
2) it's more expensive per cup than regular drip coffee.
I use a refillable my k cup with my own coffee lot...it's cheaper and better for the environment. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Oct 27, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Good idea. And thank you for adding to my hunger. Seriously i want pork! But all the stores are closed now.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I will post pics of some of my pork. I love to cook, especially outdoors. Enjoy....


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 27, 2012)

werked said:


> I will post pics of some of my pork. I love to cook, especially outdoors. Enjoy....

Click to collapse



Don't tempt him..
He will sit on a plane and fly there...

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## cascabel (Oct 27, 2012)

:banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## werked (Oct 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I do and I LOVE it. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

I'd get banned for posting pictures of my pork... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 27, 2012)

cascabel said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



And to make things easier, today I had this for lunch







Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## cascabel (Oct 27, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> And to make things easier, today I had this for lunch
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is the reason i stay away from the bacon thread. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## a.cid (Oct 27, 2012)

cascabel said:


> This is the reason i stay away from the bacon thread.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Thank god, I thought you would get mad with hunger for this:






"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## cascabel (Oct 27, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Thank god, I thought you would get mad with hunger for this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I shall sleep now. :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## werked (Oct 27, 2012)

I do have a pic on my phone of me in my golfing attire.


----------



## undercover (Oct 27, 2012)

werked said:


> I do have a pic on my phone of me in my golfing attire.

Click to collapse



Do it! You know you want to! 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## cascabel (Oct 27, 2012)

werked said:


> I do have a pic on my phone of me in my golfing attire.

Click to collapse



Okay i think i can stay awake for a few more minutes. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 27, 2012)

For those that missed it in the bacon thread I got married in September and this was dinner
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## undercover (Oct 27, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> For those that missed it in the bacon thread I got married in September and this was dinner
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Congratulations! 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 27, 2012)

Let me know when we're done with food pix.
Thanks.
Bye.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 27, 2012)

I know I will get killed for this, but no one is posting cooked chicken..or any other bird...
Chicken meat is very healthy

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## cascabel (Oct 27, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I know I will get killed for this, but no one is posting cooked chicken..or any other bird...
> Chicken meat is very healthy
> 
> Trolls, trolls everywhere

Click to collapse



It was nice knowing you ppero. 
Night guys and girls.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## a.cid (Oct 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Let me know when we're done with food pix.
> Thanks.
> Bye.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What up, bd?!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 27, 2012)

What's up


----------



## werked (Oct 27, 2012)

LOL....really tho, that was me.


----------



## undercover (Oct 27, 2012)

werked said:


> Here ya go.... This is me.

Click to collapse




Not happy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 27, 2012)

werked said:


> LOL....really tho, that was me.

Click to collapse



You mean I missed it....... gutted

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

What did I miss? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What did I miss?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



A photo of werked 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## undercover (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What did I miss?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Pic of werked. But she was in bikini instead of completely... natural. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## werked (Oct 27, 2012)

I posted a pic and quickly removed it.  
It was NOT in a bikini!!
It was me....in turnout gear. :silly:


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

werked said:


> I posted a pic and quickly removed it.
> It was NOT in a bikini!!
> It was me....in turnout gear. :silly:

Click to collapse



Son of a... 

I'm going back to sleep now. 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## undercover (Oct 27, 2012)

werked said:


> I posted a pic and quickly removed it.
> It was NOT in a bikini!!
> It was me....in turnout gear. :silly:

Click to collapse



Why did you have to spoil it? 
Imagine how frustrated he would have been 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 27, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Why did you have to spoil it?
> Imagine how frustrated he would have been
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



Wow....if I got this STRAIGHT, werked is a female?! :what:

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## undercover (Oct 27, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Wow....if I got this STRAIGHT, werked is a female?! :what:
> 
> Trolls, trolls everywhere

Click to collapse



Rule no 16: there are no girls on the Internet 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Wow....if I got this STRAIGHT, werked is a female?! :what:
> 
> Trolls, trolls everywhere

Click to collapse






"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 27, 2012)

Just a question. 
If all the girls that use fb decide to root their phones and go to xda...
How would you handle those noobs?

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## undercover (Oct 27, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Just a question.
> If all the *PEOPLE* that use fb decide to root their phones and go to xda...
> How would you handle those noobs?
> 
> Trolls, trolls everywhere

Click to collapse



FTFY

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Why did you have to spoil it?
> Imagine how frustrated he would have been
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



Why do you hate me, tinky? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 27, 2012)

Just a question. 
If all the girls that use fb decide to root their phones and go to xda...
How would you handle those noobs?

Trolls, trolls everywhere



The same we do w/you we'd tell them to GTFO.... 

Directly from Stark communication.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 27, 2012)

werked said:


> I posted a pic and quickly removed it.
> It was NOT in a bikini!!
> It was me....in turnout gear. :silly:

Click to collapse



seeing as we missed you in your turnout gear, do you have any in your dress uniform. 

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> View attachment 1435673
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



I think you should like... censor it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> View attachment 1435673
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse








sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## werked (Oct 27, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> seeing as we missed you in your turnout gear, do you have any in your dress uniform.
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Not on my phone.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 27, 2012)

werked said:


> Not on my phone.

Click to collapse



that's a real shame, I might of traded for one of me in my old number 1s

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

This will turn into uniformdating.com soon 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> This will turn into uniformdating.com soon
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



nah I got out in '91

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## werked (Oct 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> This will turn into uniformdating.com soon
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Nope. Subject change.... 
Anyone watching football today?? I'm streaming the NCSU v. UNC game at work. Go Pack!! :beer:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 27, 2012)

So, speaking strictly as a hypothetical (), if a pilot/weather balloon were to be launched into the atmosphere, what payload beside radar reflector and GPS would you put on it?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm just trying to be cupid. Y U NO LET ME?!?!? 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm just trying to be cupid. Y U NO LET ME?!?!?
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



did you not read that I got married in Sept

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So, speaking strictly as a hypothetical (), if a pilot/weather balloon were to be launched into the atmosphere, what payload beside radar reflector and GPS would you put on it?

Click to collapse



A small amount of glitter? 

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> did you not read that I got married in Sept
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



No 
I don't bother reading this thread from wherever I left off. I just skim read xD


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> No
> I don't bother reading this thread from wherever I left off. I just skim read xD
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Just wanted to see her in a skirt rather than her turnout kit

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Just wanted to see her in a skirt rather than her turnout kit
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



I'll still stand by my original post though 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 27, 2012)

Night all!

Specially to TonyStark


----------



## huggs (Oct 27, 2012)

Helloooooo mafia!!
My girl finally got her son to come to the hood for the day
He's 16 and from a nice neighborhood, so it's no easy task to get him to come to the ghetto
I'm all excited, he's 16 and super smart and well rounded
Today's a good day


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Night all!
> 
> Specially to TonyStark

Click to collapse



Night 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## trell959 (Oct 27, 2012)

Afternoon bump

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 27, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I know I will get killed for this, but no one is posting cooked chicken..or any other bird...
> Chicken meat is very healthy
> 
> Trolls, trolls everywhere

Click to collapse



Seriously?
Don't try my patience. 
You will not like the result.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 27, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I know I will get killed for this, but no one is posting cooked chicken..or any other bird...
> Chicken meat is very healthy
> 
> Trolls, trolls everywhere

Click to collapse





Babydoll25 said:


> Seriously?
> Don't try my patience.
> You will not like the result.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



wow... that was shot directly across your bow!


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeeeeah going home in a few

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> He's good but he's not that good xD
> 
> Morning mate. How are you?
> 
> I can't let anyone be proved right, so it had to be done

Click to collapse



I could probably throw something together....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I could probably throw something together....

Click to collapse



Doooooo eeeeeeet! 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Doooooo eeeeeeet!
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Just have to find somewhere you frequent...  and will click...  not xda...

---------- Post added at 04:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------

everyone mark you calenders, set your alarms, tonight at 7:30, espn, msu will be spanking alabama...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Just have to find somewhere you frequent...  and will click...  not xda...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------
> 
> everyone mark you calenders, set your alarms, tonight at 7:30, espn, msu will be spanking alabama...

Click to collapse



That would be none lol. So good luck with that 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 27, 2012)

It's coming..... 0.o
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## undercover (Oct 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's coming..... 0.o
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Is it definitely hitting you? Not good, they say it's the worst one in 25 years. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 27, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Is it definitely hitting you? Not good, they say it's the worst one in 25 years.
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



It's hitting directly south of me. (Supposedly)
HOWEVER, the worst of the winds and rain will be north (east) of where it hits. So yes, I'm in the path of destruction. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## werked (Oct 27, 2012)

Does anyone know how to use a board foot calculator properly?? Ugh I'm confused.


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

werked said:


> Does anyone know how to use a board foot calculator properly?? Ugh I'm confused.

Click to collapse



*T" x W" x L"* 
              144
       = Board Feet​


----------



## undercover (Oct 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's hitting directly south of me. (Supposedly)
> HOWEVER, the worst of the winds and rain will be north (east) of where it hits. So yes, I'm in the path of destruction.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Well, I hope it weakens. Stay safe.



werked said:


> Does anyone know how to use a board foot calculator properly?? Ugh I'm confused.

Click to collapse



what exactly do you need to calculate? Quick look tells me that they use volume to calculate it

http://www.heartwoods.com/html/calculator.html


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

werked said:


> Does anyone know how to use a board foot calculator properly?? Ugh I'm confused.

Click to collapse



Or, you can cheat and use this little guy...


----------



## werked (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *T" x W" x L"*
> 144
> = Board Feet​

Click to collapse



Thanks for the response. So, thickness as in I want my boards to be 1"thick. Ugh. 







tinky1 said:


> Well, I hope it weakens. Stay safe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Building a fence. 6ft tall.... 350ft of fence. Boards 1"x4"
I'm feeling like an idiot right now....
EDIT: 700??


----------



## undercover (Oct 27, 2012)

werked said:


> Thanks for the response. So, thickness as in I want my boards to be 1"thick. Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



2100.00 

Double checked manually


----------



## Apex (Oct 27, 2012)

werked said:


> Thanks for the response. So, thickness as in I want my boards to be 1"thick. Ugh.
> 
> Building a fence. 6ft tall.... 350ft of fence. Boards 1"x4"
> I'm feeling like an idiot right now....

Click to collapse



Yes, "T" = thickness, "W" = width, "L" = length / 144
Note that all measurements are in inches, divided by 144


----------



## werked (Oct 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yes, "T" = thickness, "W" = width, "L" = length / 144
> Note that all measurements are in inches, divided by 144

Click to collapse



x350?? So I was right.... 700 board Feet total. It takes 2 board Feet to make one  6x4x1 board. Yes??

---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> 2100.00
> 
> Double checked manually

Click to collapse



I'm thinking the length is actually how long each board will be..... Then x quantity (how many feet fence will be.


----------



## undercover (Oct 27, 2012)

werked said:


> x350?? So I was right.... 700 board Feet total. It takes 2 board Feet to make one  6x4x1 board. Yes??

Click to collapse



You want to know how much you need? I simply done some reverse calculating. That's how much you need in total. You don't know how many boards you need, hence i just used the size of the fence as one board.


----------



## werked (Oct 27, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You want to know how much you need? I simply done some reverse calculating. That's how much you need in total.

Click to collapse



Thanks, tinky.... 
Time for my long drive home. Catch you guys later tonight.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

Don't forget you are also going to need to calculate how many 2x4's you need for support and how many 4x4's you will need as posts. (Assuming you will use those two things to hold the fence up)


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's hitting directly south of me. (Supposedly)
> HOWEVER, the worst of the winds and rain will be north (east) of where it hits. So yes, I'm in the path of destruction.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Unfortunately we are in the same boat...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Oct 28, 2012)

America + big fence = Tom Sawyer painting the fence  That's the association i get


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 28, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Unfortunately we are in the same boat...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



hope you all stay safe

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

This laptop im working doesnt have usb :silly:


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> This laptop im working doesnt have usb :silly:

Click to collapse



LOL. That's all I have to say

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 28, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> LOL. That's all I have to say
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



That's not near enough. Bring more content to your posts... :silly:


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> That's not near enough. Bring more content to your posts... :silly:

Click to collapse



Not when I've been working my ass off all day lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 28, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Not when I've been working my ass off all day lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Oh, I forgot that you have been in servitude to your unvlw...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Not when I've been working my ass off all day lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Not too busy to post, but too busy to post anything meaningful?  Tsk tsk tsk.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 28, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by Mephikun<br />
> > Not when I've been working my ass off all day lol <br />
> > <br />
> > Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



I'd post something meaningful if I wasn't about to fall asleep

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 28, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I'd post something meaningful if I wasn't about to fall asleep
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You should go take a little nap...


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You should go take a little nap...

Click to collapse



Lol... If only. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Oct 28, 2012)

Afternoon, men. And Meph.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Afternoon, men. And Meph.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Howdy trell! (and lol) 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## undercover (Oct 28, 2012)

Night people. Circus tomorrow.. oops, it's today already (01:10 here). 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Howdy trell! (and lol)
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Hey Apex....what kind of phone do you have?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Night people. Circus tomorrow.. oops, it's today already (01:10 here).
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



Night man!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 28, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Night people. Circus tomorrow.. oops, it's today already (01:10 here).
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



G'night! Have fun at the circus! 



trell959 said:


> Hey Apex....what kind of phone do you have?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have three:

Samsung Galaxy SIII
Motorola Atrix 2
HTC One S


----------



## trell959 (Oct 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> G'night! Have fun at the circus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Atrix locked boot loader?
> 
> Anyway, I'm trying to decide between the Note 2 and the Nexus 4...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nexus 4...  Development will always be better for a Nexus device...  think I might get one...


----------



## Apex (Oct 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Atrix locked boot loader?
> 
> Anyway, I'm trying to decide between the Note 2 and the Nexus 4...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, unfortunately so. And the device forum is a (*ahem*) circus -no pun. But, there's good ROMs nonetheless for it, and the US dev team is really awesome.

If I were you, I'd have to go for the Nexus device. Isn't the Note 2 the same as the others, in that it has no external sdcard or removable battery?


----------



## trell959 (Oct 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, unfortunately so. And the device forum is a (*ahem*) circus -no pun. But, there's good ROMs nonetheless for it, and the US dev team is really awesome.
> 
> If I were you, I'd have to go for the Nexus device. Isn't the Note 2 the same as the others, in that it has no external sdcard or removable battery?

Click to collapse



You're thinking the opposite. The Nexus has no removable battery and no external sdcard. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You're thinking the opposite. The Nexus has no removable battery and no external sdcard.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Right, got my wires crossed...


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 28, 2012)

noob up in this b!tch whats up mafia :laugh:


----------



## trell959 (Oct 28, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> noob up in this b!tch whats up mafia :laugh:

Click to collapse



I know you, you're the noob from the N7000 forum 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I know you, you're the noob from the N7000 forum
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



haha yes i am i had to try my hand with the n7000  got bored with the s3 quick! you also post in my whip thread :highfive:


----------



## trell959 (Oct 28, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> haha yes i am i had to try my hand with the n7000  got bored with the s3 quick

Click to collapse



How you liking it? You on the JB leak? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> How you liking it? You on the JB leak?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i have to say i freakin love it :good: but i havent had time to rly do anything yet im working 15 days in a row right now  thinking about getting the note 2


----------



## trell959 (Oct 28, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> i have to say i freakin love it :good: but i havent had time to rly do anything yet im working 15 days in a row right now  thinking about getting the note 2

Click to collapse



:good:

If you do end up doing anything with it, be carful of that damn brick bug. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

I really shouldn't have driven home from the pub last night, especially when I walked there…




"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Afternoon, men. And Meph.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Werked and I are not men. 
Greetings fail
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Afternoon, men. And Meph.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You suck lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 28, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> You suck lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



He has a valid point, at least where the men were involved... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> You suck lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



NO. He was right about you. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

If I was a nice guy, I'd actually feel kinda sorry for Meph because of all the hate s/he's been subjected to.
Shame I'm not though 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## werked (Oct 28, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Not when I've been working my ass off all day lol
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Working your a$$ off everyday?? We all do that, welcome to the real world. 
^^^^
See.... Meaningful post, not that hard. It'll be easier once you are off of the breast milk. 







Apex_Strider said:


> You should go take a little nap...

Click to collapse



Trololol :beer:








fleurdelisxliv said:


> noob up in this b!tch whats up mafia :laugh:

Click to collapse



Buhbye now, n00b.








Babydoll25 said:


> Werked and I are not men.
> Greetings fail
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



:beer: don't know why it's so hard?? Your name is Babydoll and I have a giant a$$ female thingy as my avatar.  noobs.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 28, 2012)

Loading trucks full of wood, then unloading them and stacking the wood. My back hurts

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> He has a valid point, at least where the men were involved...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



I'm not 18 but I'm still a male lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> If I was a nice guy, I'd actually feel kinda sorry for Meph because of all the hate s/he's been subjected to.
> Shame I'm not though
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Meph is a he/she? 

Meph is this you?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

werked said:


> Working your a$$ off everyday?? We all do that, welcome to the real world.
> ^^^^
> See.... Meaningful post, not that hard. It'll be easier once you are off of the breast milk.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
(Snowflake is a female, as well)
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Meph is a he/she?
> 
> Meph is this you?

Click to collapse



OMG, I just lol'd. Good one. High five.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Loading trucks full of wood, then unloading them and stacking the wood. My back hurts
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Being MALE and being a MAN are two totally different things. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Meph is a he/she?
> 
> Meph is this you?

Click to collapse



Maybe this is Meph?



"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> :good:
> 
> If you do end up doing anything with it, be carful of that damn brick bug.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



thanks, juzz sent me a guide to do it the right way lol


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Maybe this is Meph?
> View attachment 1436329
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



 But that is just a picture of a girl? I thought we were trying to imply that Meph was a he/she.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> But that is just a picture of a girl? I thought we were trying to imply that Meph was a he/she.

Click to collapse



It is just a girl, but some people believe that she is a boy. That makes it perfect for being Meph :thumbup:


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It is just a girl, but some people believe that she is a boy. That makes it perfect for being Meph :thumbup:
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Fk you lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Fk you lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Too soon?


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

So apparently all of the computer forecasts have it hitting South/Central Jersey and there's very bad winds/rain on the north side of the storm.
Guess who's going to be north of where the storm hits?





Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> So apparently all of the computer forecasts have it hitting South/Central Jersey and there's very bad winds/rain on the north side of the storm.
> Guess who's going to be north of where the storm hits?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y U NO HAVE HOUSE WITH ROBOT LEGS???!!???


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Y U NO HAVE HOUSE WITH ROBOT LEGS???!!???
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



I know, right. 
Remember me when I'm gone. Ok?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I know, right.
> Remember me when I'm gone. Ok?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I'll try my best :thumbup:


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I know, right.
> Remember me when I'm gone. Ok?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Was going to type something meaningful... Then autocorrect changed 'aww' to 'sweetie'... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

@fleur this game aint over yet...

i tried to tell dan mullens look, let me walk-on with a scholarship so I can put in 4 good years and get my phd while i'm at it...  he was like, "dude, you're almost 32 years old"...  i tried to tell him the 30's are the new 20's...  he just wouldn't listen...  promise this score would be flipped around...  i play ironman football...  might even be higher...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

I've just entered a situation worse than yours BD 

I've just finished my last can of Monster 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

Things like that Hurricane hitting are why I got one of these... 






It's a camp stove that has a USB charger built into it. I ordered mine the other day it should be in next week.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I've just entered a situation worse than yours BD
> 
> I've just finished my last can of Monster
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I'll have you know it's just as lethal.
As you can tell by my avatar, I'm a monster drinking penguin and if I don't have monster I could die :'(


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'll have you know it's just as lethal.
> As you can tell by my avatar, I'm a monster drinking penguin and if I don't have monster I could die :'(
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Ironically Monster is currently getting sued because a family claims their daughter drank 2 cans of monster and died from it. 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-10-24/family-sues-drink-company-over-daughter27s-death/4330448


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Things like that Hurricane hitting are why I got one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have
Two chromebooks (cr-48)
Two laptops (well, three if you count my old a$$ IBM thinkpad)
Five phones
A hotspot
A bunch of extra batteries for four of the phones
Two (extra, total three, for the the Amaze, Two for the SGSIII, two (same as the the Amaze) one for the N1
One Galaxy Tab 10.1 
I'm good in the electronics front
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## trell959 (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Werked and I are not men.
> Greetings fail
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse





werked said:


> :beer: don't know why it's so hard?? Your name is Babydoll and I have a giant a$$ female thingy as my avatar.  noobs.

Click to collapse





You ladies weren't online when I posted the greeting 

But anyway, how are you young ladies?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have
> Two chromebooks (cr-48)
> Two laptops (well, three if you count my old a$$ IBM thinkpad)
> Five phones
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahh okay, well then best of luck to you, sparky, and the birds during the storm.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:

state is getting smashed....

glad my brew is arriving soon...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Ironically Monster is currently getting sued because a family claims their daughter drank 2 cans of monster and died from it.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-10-24/family-sues-drink-company-over-daughter27s-death/4330448

Click to collapse



Good job I said what I did really because you wouldn't have had such great timing then xD


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

buncha crap about energy drinks killing people...  either those people are entirely too weak and would die from soda, or i shoulda been dead...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> buncha crap about energy drinks killing people...  either those people are entirely too weak and would die from soda, or i shoulda been dead...

Click to collapse



+1
I'd have died way too many times by now 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It is just a girl, but some people believe that she is a boy. That makes it perfect for being Meph :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Meph: A teenage girl who poses as a male nerd in order troll the XDA Mafia.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## werked (Oct 28, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Was going to type something meaningful... Then autocorrect changed 'aww' to 'sweetie'...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Told you, meaningful will come when you are weaned off the breast milk. Didn't anyone ever teach you to listen to your elders?! Shish.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Meph: A teenage girl who poses as a male nerd in order troll the XDA Mafia.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Haha seems legit.
I always knew there was something dodgy about her :sly:


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> buncha crap about energy drinks killing people...  either those people are entirely too weak and would die from soda, or i shoulda been dead...

Click to collapse





KidCarter93 said:


> +1
> I'd have died way too many times by now
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



The kid already had a known pre-existing heart condition. I blame her parents for knowing that and still letting her drink 2 cans of monster.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Ironically Monster is currently getting sued because a family claims their daughter drank 2 cans of monster and died from it.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-10-24/family-sues-drink-company-over-daughter27s-death/4330448

Click to collapse



If you have a heart conditions, why the hell are you downing monsters? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Haha seems legit.
> I always knew there was something dodgy about her :sly:
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Wait. What

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> +1
> I'd have died way too many times by now
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



I remember when there was a big stink about these...  Saying it would keep people awake and they wouldn't realize they were getting alcohol poisoning, or the energy stuff in em was killing them...  I managed so snag these in new orleans a few years back...  They're the 12% ones...  got em before they were banned...  yes I drank all 6...   and yes, I was completely FUBAR...  kept getting in my buddies face and say "hey esse, don't you know i'm loco?!"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> The kid already had a known pre-existing heart condition. I blame her parents for knowing that and still letting her drink 2 cans of monster.

Click to collapse



Too bloody right. It's people like that who don't deserve to be parents.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## trell959 (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I remember when there was a big stink about these...  Saying it would keep people awake and they wouldn't realize they were getting alcohol poisoning, or the energy stuff in em was killing them...  I managed so snag these in new orleans a few years back...  They're the 12% ones...  got em before they were banned...  yes I drank all 6...   and yes, I was completely FUBAR...  kept getting in my buddies face and say "hey esse, don't you know i'm loco?!"

Click to collapse



Seen too much of that....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Wait. What
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Problem? 


Quasimodem said:


> I remember when there was a big stink about these...  Saying it would keep people awake and they wouldn't realize they were getting alcohol poisoning, or the energy stuff in em was killing them...  I managed so snag these in new orleans a few years back...  They're the 12% ones...  got em before they were banned...  yes I drank all 6...   and yes, I was completely FUBAR...  kept getting in my buddies face and say "hey esse, don't you know i'm loco?!"

Click to collapse



Every now and again over here there'll be a phase where people will attack different drinks/food companies and claim all sorts of crap against them. Then it generally gets proven it's not true and it all dies off for a while.

It's like clockwork with those people.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Seen too much of that....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ever had em?  they'll get u pretty jacked up...  the 6% ones are just beer energy drinks, but those 12% are no joke...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Too bloody right. It's people like that who don't deserve to be parents.
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Yep, kinda sucks that "personal aaccountability" is now a four letter word. 

"I'm suing this chansaw company because I cut my hand off with this chainsaw because it didn't have a warning label telling me not to use it on my hand!" -- Just as idiotic as all the other lawsuits.


I vote we remove all warning labels and let nature run it's course.


----------



## Apex (Oct 28, 2012)

Kid, I found a new avatar for when you want to go a' trolling -Spidey style...


----------



## trell959 (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> ever had em?  they'll get u pretty jacked up...  the 6% ones are just beer energy drinks, but those 12% are no joke...

Click to collapse



Yeah I've had one. I only finished half of the %12 one.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yep, kinda sucks that "personal aaccountability" is now a four letter word.
> 
> "I'm suing this chansaw company because I cut my hand off with this chainsaw because it didn't have a warning label telling me not to use it on my hand!" -- Just as idiotic as all the other lawsuits.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And the best ones are when people at work climb up ladders which have wheels at the bottom and say that they *had* to use them.
I don't think so. No matter what, my life is more important than my job. Another job is easy to get. Not so easy to get another life.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yep, kinda sucks that "personal aaccountability" is now a four letter word.
> 
> "I'm suing this chansaw company because I cut my hand off with this chainsaw because it didn't have a warning label telling me not to use it on my hand!" -- Just as idiotic as all the other lawsuits.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that so reminded me of a faces of death video i went a googled it...  omg...  now i need a beer...  hurry up beer...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I vote we remove all warning labels and let nature run it's course.

Click to collapse



I've been saying this for ages.
Even though I'm young, even going back to when I was younger, if there was a massive hole in the ground common sense would jump up and say "Woah! There's a hole, so we'll walk around it."
Apparently, we now need to put a sign to say "Watch out for the hole"


Apex_Strider said:


> Kid, I found a new avatar for when you want to go a' trolling -Spidey style...

Click to collapse



I've saved it, just incase 
I'll be keeping this one for quite a while though, I reckon.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

Dead thread has died. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 28, 2012)

I love arguing on fb


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Dead thread has died.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 28, 2012)

Cheers and evening mafia!!

Drinking the end of the world beer 






Its chocolate malty and Chile spicy 

Actually its pretty damn tasty!!

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Cheers and evening mafia!!
> 
> Drinking the end of the world beer
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



still no clue whats fixing to show up...  wish they were a little better with time...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm about to have a logistics nightmare on my hands. I have four (albeit large) garages to get as many limos and cabs into as I can tomorrow night. :banghead:
Limos obviously take priority. 
Ugh.
Five if you count Dover. (I never do, though)
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> still no clue whats fixing to show up...  wish they were a little better with time...

Click to collapse



What? 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm about to have a logistics nightmare on my hands. I have four (albeit large) garages to get as many limos and cabs into as I can tomorrow night. :banghead:
> Limos obviously take priority.
> Ugh.
> Five if you count Dover. (I never do, though)
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Well good luck with that...  best prank I ever pulled on my parents was parking both cars sideways in the garage...  holy crap they were pissed...  well worth the hour it took me...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Well good luck with that...  best prank I ever pulled on my parents was parking both cars sideways in the garage...  holy crap they were pissed...  well worth the hour it took me...

Click to collapse



Ha ha ha. That's pretty funny.


 The real problem will be getting whatever drivers back to wherever they're going one they drop the limo/cab off. 
Sigh.

I am about to lose my mind. (Up in here, up in here)
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ha ha ha. That's pretty funny.
> 
> 
> The real problem will be getting whatever drivers back to wherever they're going one they drop the limo/cab off.
> ...

Click to collapse



DMX nice...  time to hop on the app, dish out some needed thanx... sorry, been neglecting that...

---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> What?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I can't leave so other people run my errands... Makes for interesting purchases sometimes... 

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## trell959 (Oct 28, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Hey David 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Oct 28, 2012)

Good evening all. :beer:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 28, 2012)

what up b i told you bro, now who knows the sec 

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> Good evening all. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



helleeeeer :silly:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> what up b i told you bro, now who knows the sec
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



shoulda let me walkon...


----------



## werked (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> So apparently all of the computer forecasts have it hitting South/Central Jersey and there's very bad winds/rain on the north side of the storm.
> Guess who's going to be north of where the storm hits?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Be safe!!


----------



## Apex (Oct 28, 2012)

Just flashed CM10 on my A2, time to check for bugs...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

jesus**** how long does it take to bring me my ****?!  630 turned into 10pm wtf


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey David
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey trell
How you doing bra?

Also same to bad,quasi,missed,lurks and noobs 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi all.






Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 10:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hi all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi.

That pic.....

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## werked (Oct 28, 2012)

Night y'all


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey guys... everyone stocked up for sandy? (Who so ever its hitting at least)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Hey guys... everyone stocked up for sandy? (Who so ever its hitting at least)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yup.
Everything.
Even extra bird food.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Oct 28, 2012)

werked said:


> Night y'all

Click to collapse



Nighty nite, sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite, if they do, hit 'em with a shoe, and they won't come back to bother you...


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 28, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Hey guys... everyone stocked up for sandy? (Who so ever its hitting at least)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



we are sending ten ambulances to new jersey :good:


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yup.
> Everything.
> Even extra bird food.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Lol ... I suppose I'll need some more bird food also... my birds food are finishing...




I wish my cat was still here... :banghead::banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 28, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> we are sending ten ambulances to new jersey :good:

Click to collapse



Well that's definitely a good thing for us!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> we are sending ten ambulances to new jersey :good:

Click to collapse



Yeah, Christie called for all hands on deck for south Jersey. You know what north Jersey gets? Bupkus.
:banghead:

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 PM ----------




shahrukhraza said:


> Lol ... I suppose I'll need some more bird food also... my birds food are finishing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What kind of birds?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, Christie called for all hands on deck for south Jersey. You know what north Jersey gets? Bupkus.
> :banghead:

Click to collapse



That's because northern jersey folk are tougher than those jersey shore homos down south.



Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

cant rely on other people to get sh!t right...  please god, buddha, whoever, id like to be free soon...  so that i may roam free again...  like an wild lion, spreading me seed everywhere...  im ready to hit the town...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's because northern jersey folk are tougher than those jersey shore homos down south.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse




True.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, Christie called for all hands on deck for south Jersey. You know what north Jersey gets? Bupkus.
> :banghead:
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> ...

Click to collapse



2 Parakeets.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

My birds are definitely acting like SOMETHING is coming.
They can feel the pressure drop.

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------




shahrukhraza said:


> 2 Parakeets.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Are they completely on seed? (Meaning you only feed seeds/seed mix)


Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

debating on putting this zagg extreme on...  i know the zaggs take all night to cure...  gonna have to leave it to cure over night, with no case...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My birds are definitely acting like SOMETHING is coming.
> They can feel the pressure drop.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> ...

Click to collapse



Naw I also give them those treats... what were those long stuff called? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

Do either of you give your birds uncooked spaghetti noodles? I had a triton cockatoo that LOVED those things.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Naw I also give them those treats... what were those long stuff called?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Millet?
Treat sticks?
Fyi: millet is seed. 
So is a treat stick.
You could try multi grain toast or whole wheat toast. They probably won't eat veggies or scrambled eggs but you could try it.
Your should be giving them a multi vitamin in their water every other day, as well. 
Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 PM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> Do either of you give your birds uncooked spaghetti noodles? I had a triton cockatoo that LOVED those things.

Click to collapse



I give them whole wheat pasta (cooled of course)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Millet?
> Treat sticks?
> Fyi: millet is seed.
> So is a treat stick.
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you go to organic stores to get the vegis you try to feed them? 

Also I think I'm going to be getting an African Grey once I buy my own house. I miss having a large breed bird. (Still pissed at my parents for selling their Triton Cockatoo)


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Do you go to organic stores to get the vegis you try to feed them?
> 
> Also I think I'm going to be getting an African Grey once I buy my own house. I miss having a large breed bird. (Still pissed at my parents for selling their Triton Cockatoo)

Click to collapse



Yes. 
I don't TRY to feed veggies. I ACTUALLY feed them veggies. My birds have been on a varied diet since they were weaned.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 28, 2012)

I can still put a needle through all my piercings. Sweet


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I can still put a needle through all my piercings. Sweet

Click to collapse



I had my labret and eyebrow done when I was 18 but they healed in jail... 

Not sent from your phone...

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 PM ----------

Sadly no known pics of me with piercings... 

Not sent from your phone...

---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------

Just 30 mins of drinking... 







Not sent from your phone...


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I had my labret and eyebrow done when I was 18 but they healed in jail...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got 5: snake bites, both ears an right eyebrow

Plus my tat on my right arm


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

I feel like trolling dev threads in phone forums I don't frequent... 

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I had my labret and eyebrow done when I was 18 but they healed in jail...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm...I operate at a similar pace...4+ per hour on average.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hmm...I operate at a similar pace...4+ per hour on average.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I've only got 12 to work with so I may try the one finger shotgun... And of course video it... 

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

Bump.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I've only got 12 to work with so I may try the one finger shotgun... And of course video it...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



I've got 18 stones...I'm all set 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hmm...I operate at a similar pace...4+ per hour on average.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



The both of you drink like Sparky. :beer:
That's about his pace
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

Would 2 in a row be impressive? 

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The both of you drink like Sparky. :beer:
> That's about his pace
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I'd love to find my way back to Jersey and drink with you both.  I'd be honored.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 28, 2012)

Margarita anyone? 





These are Davids margaritas!! With s hit ton of tequila!!

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'd love to find my way back to Jersey and drink with you both.  I'd be honored.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



That would be awesome. 


My pace is slightly slower. About three an hour. Not great, but not terrible either. When I drink Rock and Rye I drink faster.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'd love to find my way back to Jersey and drink with you both.  I'd be honored.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I would love to arrange a meet and drink with u,bobo, bd,quasi and anyone else that Isawesome!!

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That would be awesome.
> 
> 
> My pace is slightly slower. About three an hour. Not great, but not terrible either. When I drink Rock and Rye I drink faster.
> ...

Click to collapse



Drink how you drink!  I'm not in any hurry when I drink, but its just how I am.  Eat fast drink fast, smoke fast.  Not sure why.

I'm sure I'll be back to nj at some point, and with cousins in Jersey City, Bayonne and NYC, getting around should be a cinch.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

Random question, can any of you recommend a good video camera for under $2,000(USD)? It needs to be able to shoot in HD.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Random question, can any of you recommend a good video camera for under $2,000(USD)? It needs to be able to shoot in HD.

Click to collapse



I think 2k will probably get u one of the best... Lol

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Random question, can any of you recommend a good video camera for under $2,000(USD)? It needs to be able to shoot in HD.

Click to collapse



I'd go with a DSLR that shoots video.  The larger sensor will give you so many benefits.  Along with interchangeable lenses.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Drink how you drink!  I'm not in any hurry when I drink, but its just how I am.  Eat fast drink fast, smoke fast.  Not sure why.
> 
> I'm sure I'll be back to nj at some point, and with cousins in Jersey City, Bayonne and NYC, getting around should be a cinch.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Sparky says it's pretty decent for a chick. I'll just go with that.  (I'm referring to 24oz cans here, when it's bottles, I can drink more)


I forgot you mentioned you had family here. 
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I think 2k will probably get u one of the best... Lol
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



lol I wish, 2k will get you low entry level cameras. The really good ones go for 20k+.



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'd go with a DSLR that shoots video.  The larger sensor will give you so many benefits.  Along with interchangeable lenses.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I've given that some thought but a DSLR won't really work for what I need. Me and some friends of mine will be shooting a series of shows, a few music videos, and probably lots and lots of drifting. A DSLR while fantastic, won't be able to cut it.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

Night all. Got to get up at 4 am

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Night all. Got to get up at 4 am
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Night bd.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

Good night BD.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Night all. Got to get up at 4 am
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Night bd! I will drink a margarita for ya!! 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Oct 28, 2012)

Night BD, sup Skinny, Storm, modem, David.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------

What are you guys up to tonight?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Night BD, sup Skinny, Storm, modem, David.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Howdy! Oh yeah you get my last PM about the motor?


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lol I wish, 2k will get you low entry level cameras. The really good ones go for 20k+.

Click to collapse



Nah, 2k is enough for the camera's body and basic lens

Professionals go for fancy and super large lenses though, which costs more than 20k


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Night BD, sup Skinny, Storm, modem, David.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The usual, man.  Beers, smokes....maybe some nookie in a few.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

I got the POS running decent... At first it took about 8 minutes to boot had 6 anti virus programs and enough ie addons to the crash it... 







Not sent from your phone...


----------



## trell959 (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Howdy! Oh yeah you get my last PM about the motor?

Click to collapse



Yeah I did, i'll reply in a bit.







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The usual, man.  Beers, smokes....maybe some nookie in a few.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Sounds good!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I got the POS running decent... At first it took about 8 minutes to boot had 6 anti virus programs and enough ie addons to the crash it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like it's infected with the "square screen" issue as well.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The usual, man.  Beers, smokes....maybe some nookie in a few.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Same except the smoking 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Looks like it's infected with the "square screen" issue as well.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



It doesn't have usb is some old ass pentium and runs like sh1t... But I got it cleaned up on sp3 and running as good as it can... Not bad for free... 

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## trell959 (Oct 28, 2012)

Spending the morning night at my girlfriends house again, her parents aren't home! 

I forgot my backup battery at home, and my battery is at 11% . I'm about to ride home to go get it.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I got the POS running decent... At first it took about 8 minutes to boot had 6 anti virus programs and enough ie addons to the crash it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is that a D600?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey storm!!

Also trell!! Always good times when parents are not there!! :thumbup:

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Is that a D600?

Click to collapse



Yes

I have D820
Runs perfectly

Also, good morning all

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey storm!!
> 
> Also trell!! Always good times when parents are not there!! :thumbup:
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Howdy to you as well!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Is that a D600?

Click to collapse



Yessir... good eye...


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> debating on putting this zagg extreme on...  i know the zaggs take all night to cure...  gonna have to leave it to cure over night, with no case...

Click to collapse



shoot bro put one on my note today 5 mins after BOOM the case was back on! good as ever


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Howdy to you as well!

Click to collapse



Drinking tequila with a splash of margarita 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> shoot bro put one on my note today 5 mins after BOOM the case was back on! good as ever

Click to collapse



I'm OCD when i comes to my stuff...  my cappy was still pristine until I put it in someone else's hands...  then it had a broke screen and I had to fix it...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Yessir... good eye...

Click to collapse



I only know it due to my outstanding hatred of it, lol. Those are what we had when I was stationed in Okinawa back in 04-06. Those laptops were the bane of my existance.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm OCD when i comes to my stuff...  my cappy was still pristine until I put it in someone else's hands...  then it had a broke screen and I had to fix it...

Click to collapse



lol i am 2 sir! ha my cappy was mint when i traded it kinda wish i wlda kept it.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes.
> I don't TRY to feed veggies. I ACTUALLY feed them veggies. My birds have been on a varied diet since they were weaned.

Click to collapse



So I take it feeding birds pop rocks and soda with a side of uncooked rice is bad? 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 28, 2012)

2 awesome Dave margaritas down!! 1-2  to go + beer!!

Buzzed already  I love tequila 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> lol i am 2 sir! ha my cappy was mint when i traded it kinda wish i wlda kept it.

Click to collapse



My cappy is still with me and is still my first love... My stolen N1 was awesome but the cappy build quality is top notch... And I'm typing from an S3 right now... 

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So I take it feeding birds pop rocks and soda with a side of uncooked rice is bad?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



That is horrible, you have to feed them Mentos and Diet Coke.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I only know it due to my outstanding hatred of it, lol. Those are what we had when I was stationed in Okinawa back in 04-06. Those laptops were the bane of my existance.

Click to collapse



An utter pos.. 

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> An utter pos..
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



I completely agree. So what happened to the USB port on yours to make it not work?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I completely agree. So what happened to the USB port on yours to make it not work?

Click to collapse



It's not mine... It's my sisters friends computer I'm making run right... Thank my sister for volunteering my services... And funny thing is the chick works at comcast... Seriously anyone apply now no computer skills required... 

Oh the USB... I briefly looked... Maybe they're there... 

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It's not mine... It's my sisters friends computer I'm making run right... Thank my sister for volunteering my services... And funny thing is the chick works at comcast... Seriously anyone apply now no computer skills required...
> 
> Oh the USB... I briefly looked... Maybe they're there...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Ahh okay, lol, yeah Comcast people have ZERO computer skills. I had one of them tell me I had to restart my computer because that was the ONLY way to get it to get a new IP address. 

It has been forever since I used one but the USB port should be on the back of the laptop.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Ahh okay, lol, yeah Comcast people have ZERO computer skills. I had one of them tell me I had to restart my computer because that was the ONLY way to get it to get a new IP address.
> 
> It has been forever since I used one but the USB port should be on the back of the laptop.

Click to collapse



You know u are talking to a former comcast employee 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You know u are talking to a former comcast employee
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Y u no bump to 105?! Which dept? 

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You know u are talking to a former comcast employee
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Former, so you got better? :laugh::silly:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Former, so you got better? :laugh::silly:

Click to collapse



Former means we either quit or lashed out and got fired... 

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 28, 2012)

His smartness returned at some point so he quitted the job at Comcast

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Former means we either quit or lashed out and got fired...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



I figured as much and I didn't mean all Comcast employees.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Y u no bump to 105?! Which dept?
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



What u talking about dude? 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What u talking about dude?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



105mbps....internet speed.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I figured as much and I didn't mean all Comcast employees.

Click to collapse



Naw ill go on the record right now and say it... Only morons work at comcast... They are either smarter but pussified to battle the system or complete retards... Makes them both retards...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## trell959 (Oct 28, 2012)

Alright I'm back at my girlfriends, that ride tired me out! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Alright I'm back at my girlfriends, that ride tired me out!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You riding the gf tire u out?  

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Alright I'm back at my girlfriends, that ride tired me out!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Now its time for other ehm...ride

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Now its time for other ehm...ride
> 
> Trolls, trolls everywhere

Click to collapse



That reminds me....nookie time.  Be back in a bit, gents.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 28, 2012)

caught a flight! guess its ok havent had one in a min


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What u talking about dude?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Do u still have comcast?

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Do u still have comcast?
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



I've never had Comcast as its never been available to me 

I have cox communications

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

My mawmaw got Cox... And they rape her with price... ***** are raping my grandma! 

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> My mawmaw got Cox... And they rape her with price... ***** are raping my grandma!
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Here cox is cheaper then Comcast 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Here cox is cheaper then Comcast

Click to collapse



Not possible to have 2 cable providers... Are u saying the ***** u are paying would be cheaper? 



Not sent from your phone...


----------



## trell959 (Oct 28, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You riding the gf tire u out?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Hey I have stamina!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey I have stamina!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Must be a ride flat... 

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Not possible to have 2 cable providers... Are u saying the ***** u are paying would be cheaper?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



In different areas in town, we have cox And Comcast  maybe cause of county changes ...

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> In different areas in town, we have cox And Comcast  maybe cause of county changes ...
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Well either way you're paying for ****... That's why I go out of my way to better my services and those of others... 

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Well either way you're paying for ****... That's why I go out of my way to better my services and those of others...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Well its the best we have here 

When I make some time, you should look at my router configuration and see if you can get my 27mb I am suppose to be getting 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

I has UVerse :'(

Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well its the best we have here
> 
> When I make some time, you should look at my router configuration and see if you can get my 27mb I am suppose to be getting
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Have u tried slapping ur **** on ur modem yelling fukc u cox? 

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Have u tried slapping ur **** on ur modem yelling fukc u cox?
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Hmm no that sounds gay 

Its what the majority of Tucson has considering the other option is century link DSL 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hmm no that sounds gay
> 
> Its what the majority of Tucson has considering the other option is century link DSL
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Well I personally would have my **** out anytime I had to call cox...  and I would politely inform them of such...


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 28, 2012)

Man, 27mbps is so.... tempting...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I has UVerse :'(
> 
> Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.

Click to collapse



Oh god...  they layed fiber yet?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 28, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> Man, 27mbps is so.... tempting...

Click to collapse



Well when it works I can get 31mbps 

Maybe quasi can help later..

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Oh god...  they layed fiber yet?

Click to collapse



one thing to say B 38-7 dayyyyyumn


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well when it works I can get 31mbps
> 
> Maybe quasi can help later..
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I can only do so much...  what is your config?  You have cable internet, so it's either a modem and a router, or its a gateway...  and almost all speed issues are router related...


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 28, 2012)

Enough with the **** talk....feels like I'm in a Justin Beiber interview.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I can only do so much...  what is your config?  You have cable internet, so it's either a modem and a router, or its a gateway...  and almost all speed issues are router related...

Click to collapse



When I am not drinking and have time I will answer these or just get that remote share program u were talking about a while ago

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------




The Archangel said:


> Enough with the **** talk....feels like I'm in a Justin Beiber interview.

Click to collapse



Way to say jb and not refer to jelly bean 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Enough with the **** talk....feels like I'm in a Justin Beiber interview.

Click to collapse



LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 28, 2012)

Night quasi and mafia :screwy:

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

Not sent from your phone...

---------- Post added at 01:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 AM ----------







Not sent from your phone...

---------- Post added at 01:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 AM ----------







Not sent from your phone...


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 28, 2012)

Think I might just disappear for a while....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Think I might just disappear for a while....

Click to collapse



Lurk mode? 

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Think I might just disappear for a while....

Click to collapse



Incognito active!


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 28, 2012)

Nothing like that..I'm talking bout in life


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

Nookie was a success.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nookie was a success.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



oh hell yea :highfive:


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Oh god...  they layed fiber yet?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I mean it is quick but no where near what I had at my old place with Comcast. Comcast just sucks in my neighborhood now because it is a really big neighborhood and dam near everyone uses Comcast so it bottlenecks really bad. 



The Archangel said:


> Nothing like that..I'm talking bout in life

Click to collapse



Welcome to the club.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> oh hell yea :highfive:

Click to collapse





Sent from your mom.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



i cldnt be so lucky im on 11 days in a row of work im flyin helis around tonight and tomorrow then off to my second job @ o'reillys monday


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> i cldnt be so lucky im on 11 days in a row of work im flyin helis around tonight and tomorrow then off to my second job @ o'reillys monday

Click to collapse



O'reilley's?...auto parts?


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yeah, I mean it is quick but no where near what I had at my old place with Comcast. Comcast just sucks in my neighborhood now because it is a really big neighborhood and dam near everyone uses Comcast so it bottlenecks really bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club.

Click to collapse



After this past year and tonight. I got multiple reasons to slip away


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> O'reilley's?...auto parts?

Click to collapse



yes sir one of my best friends is the manager and needed help getting his ppl and store in order! so he brought me in to help him and hey i can always use the extra cash :good: its a nice change of pace and i needed it lol

---------- Post added at 02:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 AM ----------




The Archangel said:


> After this past year and tonight. I got multiple reasons to slip away

Click to collapse



dude my whole moms side of the fam is from and lives in va beach i love it there


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> yes sir one of my best friends is the manager and needed help getting his ppl and store in order! so he brought me in to help him and hey i can always use the extra cash :good: its a nice change of pace and i needed it lol

Click to collapse



Hey man, not knocking it.  I prefer to buy stuff there.  The guys at the counter where I shop are awesome.


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 28, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> After this past year and tonight. I got multiple reasons to slip away

Click to collapse



Your IP address can be tracked though 

I guess you need a drink this time around :/


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 28, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> yes sir one of my best friends is the manager and needed help getting his ppl and store in order! so he brought me in to help him and hey i can always use the extra cash :good: its a nice change of pace and i needed it lol
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I hate it here, been here since birth. Got my reasons.

If you ever come here, be sure to let me know. Would be nice to meet a fellow xda user


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> After this past year and tonight. I got multiple reasons to slip away

Click to collapse



I've got 28 years worth of reasons. Hell last Satruday alone I spent the night in my room drinking alone because none of my "friends" felt like hanging out with me on my birthday. I could say it gets better but since I don't believe it myself it would be a lie. 

Just keep on keepin' on and maybe someday something good will happen.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 28, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> Your IP address can be tracked though
> 
> I guess you need a drink this time around :/

Click to collapse



Not if I go completely off the grid. Then nobody except for people who know how to track a person will find me.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I've got 28 years worth of reasons. Hell last Satruday alone I spent the night in my room drinking alone because none of my "friends" felt like hanging out with me on my birthday. I could say it gets better but since I don't believe it myself it would be a lie.
> 
> Just keep on keepin' on and maybe someday something good will happen.

Click to collapse



I don't know why people are so ashamed to drink alone.  To me, that's the only way to fly.  Noone can seem to keep up with me, so to hell with them.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I don't know why people are so ashamed to drink alone.  To me, that's the only way to fly.  Noone can seem to keep up with me, so to hell with them.

Click to collapse



The drinking alone part wasn't exactly the main focus of that.


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I don't know why people are so ashamed to drink alone.  To me, that's the only way to fly.  Noone can seem to keep up with me, so to hell with them.

Click to collapse



He pointed out that none of his friends wanted to hang out with him on his birthday; to me it's like backstabbing


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> He pointed out that none of his friends wanted to hang out with him on his birthday; to me it's like backstabbing

Click to collapse



F That...they aren't friends.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> F That...they aren't friends.

Click to collapse



Hence the reason the word was in quotes.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 28, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Well I hate it here, been here since birth. Got my reasons.
> 
> If you ever come here, be sure to let me know. Would be nice to meet a fellow xda user

Click to collapse



sure will, i need to visit soon my grandmother is 80 and i havent been there in years


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I've got 28 years worth of reasons. Hell last Satruday alone I spent the night in my room drinking alone because none of my "friends" felt like hanging out with me on my birthday. I could say it gets better but since I don't believe it myself it would be a lie.
> 
> Just keep on keepin' on and maybe someday something good will happen.

Click to collapse



I got one for Ya.

When I was working,everybody wanted to hang out with . I'd lend them money,by the food,cigs and put gas in the car to help out when we hung out. Soon as I lost my first job they disappeared,got a new one,guess what they did. When that job got forced closed by cvs they were gone. Then on Valentine's day my mom had brain surgery,I saved her life(different story), none of my so called friend's ever came to the hospital. I was there for 36 hours straight. My mom's friends helped me out but not one called me (I think one did,Idk). After it all happened took my truck home,went out to eat with a friend. That f-ing sob didn't have the thought "you know what maybe I should pay instead".

Fast forward a few months after was watching my mom everyday for 3 months straight. When I needed the help or the money,just to get dam food(still having that issue),none of those mother****ers ever once helped.my ass out after all the ****ing money I spent on them. That's why I hate my dam area, why I hate my so called friend's, why I hate my life right now. Oh that's nothing,in between all of this, a lot of bad **** happened to me.


/end rant. Dam that felt good.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I don't know why people are so ashamed to drink alone.  To me, that's the only way to fly.  Noone can seem to keep up with me, so to hell with them.

Click to collapse



i have one friend who can keep up with me so we always do it big, but i feel what you are saying! hell he is a member here he goes by baldywhite lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hence the reason the word was in quotes.

Click to collapse



don't analyze me...i'm still in the afterglow.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh and I spent at least half my 200 or paycheck on my friends. **** them.
All of that stuff is why I am the way I am.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 28, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I got one for Ya.
> 
> When I was working,everybody wanted to hang out with . I'd lend them money,by the food,cigs and put gas in the car to help out when we hung out. Soon as I lost my first job they disappeared,got a new one,guess what they did. When that job got forced closed by cvs they were gone. Then on Valentine's day my mom had brain surgery,I saved her life(different story), none of my so called friend's ever came to the hospital. I was there for 36 hours straight. My mom's friends helped me out but not one called me (I think one did,Idk). After it all happened took my truck home,went out to eat with a friend. That f-ing sob didn't have the thought "you know what maybe I should pay instead".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i dont know how old you are but one thing ive learned you only have a cple true friends in a lifetime but many acquaintances or so called friends


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nookie was a success.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Well if not, you're doing it wrong.5_5!


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well if not, you're doing it wrong.5_5!
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



I did it right, son.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I got one for Ya.
> 
> When I was working,everybody wanted to hang out with . I'd lend them money,by the food,cigs and put gas in the car to help out when we hung out. Soon as I lost my first job they disappeared,got a new one,guess what they did. When that job got forced closed by cvs they were gone. Then on Valentine's day my mom had brain surgery,I saved her life(different story), none of my so called friend's ever came to the hospital. I was there for 36 hours straight. My mom's friends helped me out but not one called me (I think one did,Idk). After it all happened took my truck home,went out to eat with a friend. That f-ing sob didn't have the thought "you know what maybe I should pay instead".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



[comfort] Trust me man, I know that feel. My "friends" are the exact same way. 


(well sans the mom part, I hope your mom is doing better)



fleurdelisxliv said:


> i dont know how old you are but one thing ive learned you only have a cple true friends in a lifetime but many acquaintances or so called friends

Click to collapse



And even then you have to watch out because chances are they are just as fake as the rest of them.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 28, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> i dont know how old you are but one thing ive learned you only have a cple true friends in a lifetime but many acquaintances or so called friends

Click to collapse



I'm 20


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 28, 2012)

What you guys call "friends" here, well, dump 'em.

At least you guys still got friends to talk here though, hence why the mafia was  created


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 28, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I'm 20

Click to collapse



ahhhh i wish i was 20 lol hell i feel 20 :silly: ugh im outa thanks i think i only get 3 now lol


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> [comfort] Trust me man, I know that feel. My "friends" are the exact same way.
> 
> 
> (well sans the mom part, I hope your mom is doing better)

Click to collapse



I don't even talk to half/all of them.

She's getting better, thanks


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 28, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> ahhhh i wish i was 20 lol hell i feel 20 :silly: ugh im outa thanks i think i only get 3 now lol

Click to collapse



Some people actually I'm older cause of how I act someday an the knowledge I have.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 28, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Some people actually I'm older cause of how I act someday an the knowledge I have.

Click to collapse



oh and i act 20 most of the time lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I don't even talk to half/all of them.
> 
> She's getting better, thanks

Click to collapse



I quit my last band when we were on a huge upswing.  Not surprisingly, most of the people who followed that band never talked to me again.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 28, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> oh and i act 20 most of the time lol

Click to collapse



I vary. One day I'm very friendly, talkative, helpful. Then the next,I don't want anybody around me, I'll snap at anyone very fast. When I'm like that people that know me, know to stay away. I have my dad's Italian anger plus years of built up rage inside of me.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I quit my last band when we were on a huge upswing.  Not surprisingly, most of the people who followed that band never talked to me again.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Everybody is looking for the money train.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> [comfort] Trust me man, I know that feel. My "friends" are the exact same way.
> 
> 
> (well sans the mom part, I hope your mom is doing better)
> ...

Click to collapse



i have lets see 2 that i trust with my life! no fake in them at all real homies :highfive: everyone knows i keep it real to i dont hold back at all guess thats why half think im an a$$hole and the others love me lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Everybody is looking for the money train.

Click to collapse



Yeah, that was a part of it.  I quit music to take care of my kids and be an active father.  How dare I.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah, that was a part of it.  I quit music to take care of my kids and be an active father.  How dare I.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



When I start working, nobody will know.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah, that was a part of it.  I quit music to take care of my kids and be an active father.  How dare I.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



man let me tell you kids will calm you down and make you do crazy things, but you alrdy know this bc yours are older than mine! :laugh:


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah, that was a part of it.  I quit music to take care of my kids and be an active father.  How dare I.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



So, they hate you because you quit for many reasons, including being a father, while your band was in its glory?

They're childish lol


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

Just try and develop a different life motto then the one I have Arch.

I'm currently living by the philosophy of "Life sucks, then you die."


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> When I start working, nobody will know.

Click to collapse



Just for sh*ts and giggles, here's the last song I ever played with those guys...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAI7ETUIg2o&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from your mom.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Just try and develop a different life motto then the one I have Arch.
> 
> I'm currently living by the philosophy of "Life sucks, then you die."

Click to collapse



Mines "**** happens, deal with it"


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just for sh*ts and giggles, here's the last song I ever played with those guys...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAI7ETUIg2o&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



That's right up my alley of music


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> That's right up my alley of music

Click to collapse



Cool man...yeah, we pulled from The Cult, GNR, Motley Crue.  We toured with Buckcherry, Angels and Airwaves(not sure why) and 30Seconds to Mars(again, not sure why).

Sent from your mom.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> That's right up my alley of music

Click to collapse



I figured this would be more your speed. 

Bwahahahaahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just for sh*ts and giggles, here's the last song I ever played with those guys...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAI7ETUIg2o&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Read the comments, "the drummer sucks"

I'd instantly guess from your username, that it was you... maybe? :|


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Cool man...yeah, we pulled from The Cult, GNR, Motley Crue.  We toured with Buckcherry, Angels and Airwaves(not sure why) and 30Seconds to Mars(again, not sure why).
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



GNR and MC

hell Ya. How was the buckcherry tour?






StormMcCloud said:


> I figured this would be more your speed.
> 
> Bwahahahaahahahaha!!!!!

Click to collapse



Lmao wow.

FFDP,adtr, linkin park, Breaking Benjamin plus country.


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I figured this would be more your speed.
> 
> Bwahahahaahahahaha!!!!!

Click to collapse



ok that's disturbing enough


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> GNR and MC
> 
> hell Ya. How was the buckcherry tour?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Touring with Buckcherry was surprisingly mellow.  Those guys, especially Josh, are sober.  But we respected that.  He's one of the hardest workers in the industry.  Totally a down to earth individual.

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 01:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 AM ----------




hiu115 said:


> Read the comments, "the drummer sucks"
> 
> I'd instantly guess from your username, that it was you... maybe? :|

Click to collapse



That's my post.  I couldn't resist.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Touring with Buckcherry was surprisingly mellow.  Those guys, especially Josh, are sober.  But we respected that.  He's one of the hardest workers in the industry.  Totally a down to earth individual.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Never would of suspected that. I'll have to keep that in mind next time I hear Bc play. Any plans on being in a band in the future.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Never would of suspected that. I'll have to keep that in mind next time I hear Bc play. Any plans on being in a band in the future.

Click to collapse



Nope, I'm a working fool now.  I cherish the days I had, but I moved on.  I got to do some cool shiz that a lot of people only dream of.  My wife and kids are way more important to me these days.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nope, I'm a working fool now.  I cherish the days I had, but I moved on.  I got to do some cool shiz that a lot of people only dream of.  My wife and kids are way more important to me these days.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



You probably have some cool an crazy stores for the kids once they get older. Plus you still have those memories.

Random fact bout me: I've always wanted to get into acting.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> You probably have some cool an crazy stores for the kids once they get older. Plus you still have those memories.
> 
> Random fact bout me: I've always wanted to get into acting.

Click to collapse



Funny you should mention acting.  I majored in Acting for Television in college.  I was in a terrible movie once.  My costar was Ellen Pompeo, from Grey's Anatomy.  I swear, I can't make this stuff up.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

****...  wasted all my drinking time helping someone...


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Funny you should mention acting.  I majored in Acting for Television in college.  I was in a terrible movie once.  My costar was Ellen Pompeo, from Grey's Anatomy.  I swear, I can't make this stuff up.

Click to collapse



Just looked her up....are you serious? Well hell, who else do you know from Hollywood? Kevin bacon? Mark Harmon? Jason Statham?

Was it fun working with her?


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> ****...  wasted all my drinking time helping someone...

Click to collapse


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Funny you should mention acting.  I majored in Acting for Television in college.  I was in a terrible movie once.  My costar was Ellen Pompeo, from Grey's Anatomy.  I swear, I can't make this stuff up.

Click to collapse



What we really want to know is did you just work with her or did you "work" with her? 


Oh and if any of you have family in Hawaii please call them up and tell them to take shelter. They are going to be possibly hit by a Tsunami today. 
http://ptwc.weather.gov/ptwc/text.php?id=hawaii.TSUHWX.2012.10.28.0804


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

this is fukc!n ghey...  something i did in sept 2010 always leaves me out of everything...  goddamn sh!t...  im fukcin p!ssed...  happy?  NO!...  buncha goddamn bullsh!t...  im ready to to just swing on any motbherfukcer get in my way...  at the probation office...  cause thats all i can go to... godamn this ****... fukc u god...  this was your plan?!  well suck this b!tch...


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> this is fukc!n ghey...  something i did in sept 2010 always leaves me out of everything...  goddamn sh!t...  im fukcin p!ssed...  happy?  NO!...  buncha goddamn bullsh!t...  im ready to to just swing on any motbherfukcer get in my way...  at the probation office...  cause thats all i can go to... godamn this ****... fukc u god...  this was your plan?!  well suck this b!tch...

Click to collapse



Wow..harsh words.
 What happened?

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Wow..harsh words.
> What happened?
> 
> Trolls, trolls everywhere

Click to collapse



nothing happened everythings just perfect...


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> this is fukc!n ghey...  something i did in sept 2010 always leaves me out of everything...  goddamn sh!t...  im fukcin p!ssed...  happy?  NO!...  buncha goddamn bullsh!t...  im ready to to just swing on any motbherfukcer get in my way...  at the probation office...  cause thats all i can go to... godamn this ****... fukc u god...  this was your plan?!  well suck this b!tch...

Click to collapse



Whoa buddy, back off the beers man. Go smoke a cig and clear your head.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Whoa buddy, back off the beers man. Go smoke a cig and clear your head.

Click to collapse



It had to come out...  somewhere...


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It had to come out...  somewhere...

Click to collapse



True, better here then across some random guys face.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> True, better here then across some random guys face.

Click to collapse



Im a cool-headed person...  my personality is bliss...  but after 10+ years of life constantly beating down on me, rage against the machine says 'i could just kill a man'...


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Im a cool-headed person...  my personality is bliss...  but after 10+ years of life constantly beating down on me, rage against the machine says 'i could just kill a man'...

Click to collapse



You came to the right place to put out your rage, try eating something nice, it'll help

Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> You came to the right place to put out your rage, try eating something nice, it'll help
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app

Click to collapse



better some words on the internet then really doing something...  but yea my rage is almost spilling...  its become too hard to contain it...  please just let me free...


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Im a cool-headed person...  my personality is bliss...  but after 10+ years of life constantly beating down on me, rage against the machine says 'i could just kill a man'...

Click to collapse



I don't feel like ending up in jail with you, trying to cover your escape. Lol


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 28, 2012)

Well I am heading to bed everyone. Might not be posting much tomorrow or over the next few days. Got hurricane Sandy getting closer by the minute. If you want to see what I'm dealing with. Go to any weather site, then input my location found on my profile.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Well I am heading to bed everyone. Might not be posting much tomorrow or over the next few days. Got hurricane Sandy getting closer by the minute. If you want to see what I'm dealing with. Go to any weather site, then input my location found on my profile.

Click to collapse



Later bro, be safe.


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> better some words on the internet then really doing something...  but yea my rage is almost spilling...  its become too hard to contain it...  please just let me free...

Click to collapse



Got any action games? Play it until you feel calm.
That's my opinion though, it works for me

Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app


----------



## cascabel (Oct 28, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Well I am heading to bed everyone. Might not be posting much tomorrow or over the next few days. Got hurricane Sandy getting closer by the minute. If you want to see what I'm dealing with. Go to any weather site, then input my location found on my profile.

Click to collapse



Night arch. Be safe man.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I don't feel like ending up in jail with you, trying to cover your escape. Lol

Click to collapse



its all good man...  im just gonna lurk for a while...  i dont expect anyone to actually realize how i feel, you're all free...  i'm being teased with a plush jail cell...


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 28, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Well I am heading to bed everyone. Might not be posting much tomorrow or over the next few days. Got hurricane Sandy getting closer by the minute. If you want to see what I'm dealing with. Go to any weather site, then input my location found on my profile.

Click to collapse



Nite dude

Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Later bro, be safe.

Click to collapse



Night man







cascabel said:


> Night arch. Be safe man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse






 I'll try lol night




Quasimodem said:


> its all good man...  im just gonna lurk for a while...  i dont expect anyone to actually realize how i feel, you're all free...  i'm being teased with a plush jail cell...

Click to collapse






sounds a lot like me ex's.....well you figure it out




hiu115 said:


> Nite dude
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app

Click to collapse



Night man.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Looks like it's infected with the "square screen" issue as well.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



My thinkpad has that "issue" as well.

Morning.:banghead:

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> its all good man...  im just gonna lurk for a while...  i dont expect anyone to actually realize how i feel, you're all free...  i'm being teased with a plush jail cell...

Click to collapse



sucks dude i had six months supervised probation and had to pick up trash for 40 hours! $5000 later my fines were payed and i was done i can only imagine how you feel. my boss has an ankle cell so he to always be at the station and they call like 4 times a night. he had fed time. also one of my best friends that is a fire chief did 27 yrs in mississippi, state time. thats how he became a fire fighter got out in like 2000 or 2002


----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2012)

Good morning, how is everyone?


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My thinkpad has that "issue" as  well.
> 
> Morning.:banghead:
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Haha you're getting up and I'm going to bed.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Good morning, how is everyone?

Click to collapse



Bro! What's up?
Teh hurricane is gonna hit meeeeeeee!
I haz a scared!


Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Good morning, how is everyone?

Click to collapse



Good, just following the news updates on the tsunami warning in Hawaii. 

How's everything going for you?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> What we really want to know is did you just work with her or did you "work" with her?
> 
> 
> Oh and if any of you have family in Hawaii please call them up and tell them to take shelter. They are going to be possibly hit by a Tsunami today.
> http://ptwc.weather.gov/ptwc/text.php?id=hawaii.TSUHWX.2012.10.28.0804

Click to collapse



She was a nice waitress in 1991.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Bro! What's up?
> Teh hurricane is gonna hit meeeeeeee!
> I haz a scared!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



dont worry im sending help your way :highfive:


----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Bro! What's up?
> Teh hurricane is gonna hit meeeeeeee!
> I haz a scared!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A hurricane? what's going on? 

also, nothing much, everything good


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Haha you're getting up and I'm going to bed.

Click to collapse



Night Archangel. (I've been awake since 4  )
Be safe from Sandy.
It's coming and I haz a scared! 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 05:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:13 AM ----------




fleurdelisxliv said:


> dont worry im sending help your way :highfive:

Click to collapse



No. You're sending help to SOUTH Jersey. I'm in NORTH Jersey, were we get NOTHING! 
BUT..... Thank you just the same. Emergency response personnel deserve my respect and, you have it.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 05:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 AM ----------




husam666 said:


> A hurricane? what's going on?
> 
> also, nothing much, everything good

Click to collapse



 hurricane Sandy.
It's a hurricane and a nor' easter together, it's barreling up the east coast and its gonna make land in Jersey. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Night Archangel. (I've been awake since 4  )
> Be safe from Sandy.
> It's coming and I haz a scared!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you  every hurricane they use our service for tons of missions so ya never know!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Night Archangel. (I've been awake since 4  )
> Be safe from Sandy.
> It's coming and I haz a scared!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So weird.  I saw you to bed, and I see you're awake.  I should go to bed.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So weird.  I saw you to bed, and I see you're awake.  I should go to bed.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Yeah. 
That is weird.
Well, good morning.
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> sucks dude i had six months supervised probation and had to pick up trash for 40 hours! $5000 later my fines were payed and i was done i can only imagine how you feel. my boss has an ankle cell so he to always be at the station and they call like 4 times a night. he had fed time. also one of my best friends that is a fire chief did 27 yrs in mississippi, state time. thats how he became a fire fighter got out in like 2000 or 2002

Click to collapse



i just want my life back...  i swear if id have known it would have been this hard, i would have chosen much less jail time...


----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Night Archangel. (I've been awake since 4  )
> Be safe from Sandy.
> It's coming and I haz a scared!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll just google it and read about it.
I'm sure you're going to be alright, snowflake is there to protect you


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

Alright...bedtime for bonzo.  Night all!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I'll just google it and read about it.
> I'm sure you're going to be alright, snowflake is there to protect you

Click to collapse



Snowflake is ready!
So is Moon-doggie. However, I'm sure they can feel the pressure drop. They are acting a little weird..... 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Good morning, how is everyone?

Click to collapse



Dead, as usual.

Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i just want my life back...  i swear if id have known it would have been this hard, i would have chosen much less jail time...

Click to collapse



how much longer? i know one thing i bet your a$$ ima be good, i hate giving money to the police lol!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

im out...  i expect to sleep for 12 - 15 hours...  then lurk...


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Alright...bedtime for bonzo.  Night all!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



night man i still have 2 1/2 hours of work


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> how much longer? i know one thing i bet your a$$ ima be good, i hate giving money to the police lol!

Click to collapse



i have no clue...  im almost a year into a 2 year house arrest...  but he filled out parole paperwork...  maybe ill know my fate soon...  idk...  idc...  its not my decision anymore...


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i have no clue...  im almost a year into a 2 year house arrest...  but he filled out parole paperwork...  maybe ill know my fate soon...  idk...  idc...  its not my decision anymore...

Click to collapse



well i hope for the best for ya man :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> night man i still have 2 1/2 hours of work

Click to collapse



What's the company/hospital/whatever name on your ambulances? I'll let ya know if I see one. (I honestly hope I don't, though)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake is ready!
> So is Moon-doggie. However, I'm sure they can feel the pressure drop. They are acting a little weird.....
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Yeah, expect them to go all crazy 



hiu115 said:


> Dead, as usual.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app

Click to collapse



When  is the funeral?


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's the company/hospital/whatever name on your ambulances? I'll let ya know if I see one. (I honestly hope I don't, though)
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



http://www.paffordairone.com/
http://www.paffordems.com/

i hope you dont either


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

Now there's a tsunami warning in Hawaii?
WTF is going on? 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> When  is the funeral?

Click to collapse



No idea..... lol

Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app

---------- Post added at 04:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Now there's a tsunami warning in Hawaii?
> WTF is going on?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Twitter's been crowded about earthquakes in canada , honestly I haven't read the news

Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> No idea..... lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't checked Twitter. I only saw it on the weather channel. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Now there's a tsunami warning in Hawaii?
> WTF is going on?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



lol welcome to what I've been saying for the past few pages. :silly:

And yeah they had a 7.7 earth quake up off the coast of Canada that triggered the tsunami.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> No idea..... lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry for the snappage folks... I just need a fight and a fukc... 

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lol welcome to what I've been saying for the past few pages. :silly:
> 
> And yeah they had a 7.7 earth quake up off the coast of Canada that triggered the tsunami.

Click to collapse



I saw your thread and the weather channel....I got three and a half hours of sleep....gimme a break will ya? 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I saw your thread and the weather channel....I got three and a half hours of sleep....gimme a break will ya?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Hahaha, yes ma'am! I'm not looking to get hit with any bricks.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2012)

here, just found this

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-20113884


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



You searched the video for me? Aww, how sweet 

Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Sorry for the snappage folks... I just need a fight and a fukc...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



you may beat my a$$ but i cld help ya with the fight :laugh: and i know a lot of females i may cld help ya out with that too lol


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> you may beat my a$$ but i cld help ya with the fight :laugh: and i know a lot of females i may cld help ya out with that too lol

Click to collapse



My heart is tame but the world is game its such a shame I couldn't be fame... 

Ha who says I'm not creative... 

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> You searched the video for me? Aww, how sweet
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app

Click to collapse



It was just a thought, but if you think that I searched it for you, sure it can work like that too


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hahaha, yes ma'am! I'm not looking to get hit with any bricks.

Click to collapse



You may still get hit with a brick. I haven't decided whether or not I'm too tired to throw one. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> My heart is tame but the world is game its such a shame I couldn't be fame...
> 
> Ha who says I'm not creative...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



lmao thats right


----------



## cascabel (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> My heart is tame but the world is game its such a shame I couldn't be fame...
> 
> Ha who says I'm not creative...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Lol. Never thought you had it in you bn. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> It was just a thought, but if you think that I searched it for you, sure it can work like that too

Click to collapse



Haha lol, made my afternoon XD

Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You may still get hit with a brick. I haven't decided whether or not I'm too tired to throw one.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



To prevent the throwing of the bricks I present you with a funny bird video.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> It was just a thought, but if you think that I searched it for you, sure it can work like that too

Click to collapse



Ha ha. 




When it gets light out I'll take pictures of just exposed my apartment is....I'm one of the few three story houses around here
That video was very apropos.
Sparky still has to board up our windows.... 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh yeah, have anyone tried those cool Surface tablets?
Albeit it's fvcking expensive...

Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> To prevent the throwing of the bricks I present you with a funny bird video.

Click to collapse



In my house, you don't throw birds.....birds throw YOU!


(don't you know anything? Sheesh.  )

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I remember seeing photos from your window when you had the brick.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> To prevent the throwing of the bricks I present you with a funny bird video.

Click to collapse



African Greys are extremely intelligent and have the intelligence of a three year old child (and the demeanor of one too)
They have HUGE vocabularies and can perfectly imitate their owners voice.
They're also a huge pain in the A$$. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 06:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 AM ----------




husam666 said:


> I remember seeing photos from your window when you had the brick.

Click to collapse



It really open and exposed up here.
(I haz a scared) 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> African Greys are extremely intelligent and have the intelligence of a three year old child (and the demeanor of one too)
> They have HUGE vocabularies and can perfectly imitate their owners voice.
> They're also a huge pain in the A$$.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Three year olds are always a pain in the a$$ 

Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app


----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> African Greys are extremely intelligent and have the intelligence of a three year old child (and the demeanor of one too)
> They have HUGE vocabularies and can perfectly imitate their owners voice.
> They're also a huge pain in the A$$.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it's going to be alright


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> it's going to be alright

Click to collapse



I hope so.
Wanna switch places?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> African Greys are extremely intelligent and have the intelligence of a three year old child (and the demeanor of one too)
> They have HUGE vocabularies and can perfectly imitate their owners voice.
> They're also a huge pain in the A$$.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha yeah they are but they are awesome all the same. I can't wait to get one.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Haha yeah they are but they are awesome all the same. I can't wait to get one.

Click to collapse



You know they require huge cages and lots of interaction to avoid bad behaviors 
(They aren't as grumpy as Amazons though)
Get one that's young so you can instill good dietary habits (one less thing to worry about) and GET LOTS OF TOYS.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I hope so.
> Wanna switch places?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



okay, but you're paying for the trip


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You know they require huge cages and lots of interaction to avoid bad behaviors
> (They aren't as grumpy as Amazons though)
> Get one that's young so you can instill good dietary habits (one less thing to worry about) and GET LOTS OF TOYS.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



So... they're three year olds dressed in a giant bird costume...
Replace those toys with an iPad. Make sure you buy a protective case lol

Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

I spit words like u make turds... B1tch please I got a Dyson just like Mike Tyson... I snap hard when u play that card mother****cdr is u a retard? Watch me solve the rubic so u feel stupid... Cash money... Watch me sonnie... I be spittin words ain't u heard babydoll got some great birds... How bout dem aints... Kinda rhyme with that team called the saints... Sorry fleur... They stink like manure... Where my boy skinny with that beat... Gonna make u feel that Texas heat just like Bobo... On that mofo... Betta watch it we got apex... Like the launcher... Cept he is free... I'm tellin ya folks I got the key... 

Go easy folks I'm just getting into the game... 

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## undercover (Oct 28, 2012)

Morning everyone. Sorry to hear hurricane is getting closer to you, but you problems are not nearly as bad as for millions of other people across the world. Google event is cancelled! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## a.cid (Oct 28, 2012)

Okay, I'm a little worried with the hurricane and tsunami warning...
Stay safe guys!

Calamities aren't good, especially when it happens to you...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> okay, but you're paying for the trip

Click to collapse



Definitely. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I spit words like u make turds... B1tch please I got a Dyson just like Mike Tyson... I snap hard when u play that card mother****cdr is u a retard? Watch me solve the rubic so u feel stupid... Cash money... Watch me sonnie... I be spittin words ain't u heard babydoll got some great birds... How bout dem aints... Kinda rhyme with that team called the saints... Sorry fleur... They stink like manure... Where my boy skinny with that beat... Gonna make u feel that Texas heat just like Bobo... On that mofo... Betta watch it we got apex... Like the launcher... Cept he is free... I'm tellin ya folks I got the key...
> 
> Go easy folks I'm just getting into the game...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



lmao! i forgive you, hey at least i got my name in it


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> So... they're three year olds dressed in a giant bird costume...
> Replace those toys with an iPad. Make sure you buy a protective case lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app

Click to collapse



Yeah......(No to the iPad)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 06:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 AM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> I spit words like u make turds... B1tch please I got a Dyson just like Mike Tyson... I snap hard when u play that card mother****cdr is u a retard? Watch me solve the rubic so u feel stupid... Cash money... Watch me sonnie... I be spittin words ain't u heard babydoll got some great birds... How bout dem aints... Kinda rhyme with that team called the saints... Sorry fleur... They stink like manure... Where my boy skinny with that beat... Gonna make u feel that Texas heat just like Bobo... On that mofo... Betta watch it we got apex... Like the launcher... Cept he is free... I'm tellin ya folks I got the key...
> 
> Go easy folks I'm just getting into the game...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Snowflake approves of the above rhymes. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Definitely.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



The visa takes a while until it's approved so everything will be over when I arrive


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> The visa takes a while until it's approved so everything will be over when I arrive

Click to collapse



I'll just fly you "Snowflake Air" no visa needed.
(No in flight entertainment either) 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## undercover (Oct 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> The visa takes a while until it's approved so everything will be over when I arrive

Click to collapse



Just hit the heels of them ruby shoes, hurricane will pick you up on the way to US.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Morning everyone. Sorry to hear hurricane is getting closer to you, but you problems are not nearly as bad as for millions of other people across the world. Google event is cancelled!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Still not helping me feel better.
Nice try though. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'll just fly you "Snowflake Air" no visa needed.
> (No in flight entertainment either)
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse








pipsqueak air was better


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> pipsqueak air was better

Click to collapse



Yeah. 




In memory of Pipsqueak





On another note.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## undercover (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-20113620

Look at the pic at the bottom. It could miss you altogether.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-20113620
> 
> Look at the pic at the bottom. It could miss you altogether.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's possible, but highly unlikely. Most computer models have it hitting south/central Jersey as a Cat 1 storm and since there's a nor' easter with it....north of wherever it hits is gonna get pummeled. Badly.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/graphics_at3.shtml?5-daynl?large


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hmm nice graph. In fact it sums up all Hollywood movies.

Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

Dead. It's dead. This thread. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## werked (Oct 28, 2012)

Morning everyone!!


----------



## K.A. (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## ppero196 (Oct 28, 2012)

I have mini hurricane here.(hurricanes, tornadoes and tsunamis are not possible in this part of Europe) 

Gusts of winds with speeds up to 130mph
And heavy rains...
Its raining whole day 

Stay strong BD

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## cascabel (Oct 28, 2012)

It's alive.  

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 28, 2012)

cascabel said:


> It's alive.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Ssuup Cascabel 




QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## cascabel (Oct 28, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ssuup Cascabel
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey master Foam. You're early. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You know they require huge cages and lots of interaction to avoid bad behaviors
> (They aren't as grumpy as Amazons though)
> Get one that's young so you can instill good dietary habits (one less thing to worry about) and GET LOTS OF TOYS.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Yep I know, when I was 10 my parents got a Triton Cockatoo. I was the one it loved so I wound up always caring for it. They sold it when I went to the Marines. I love birds and have yet to meet a bird that didn't like me.

Actually all animals like me, its just people who have a problem.

Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.


----------



## ronnie498 (Oct 28, 2012)

Morning Werked


----------



## werked (Oct 28, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Morning Werked

Click to collapse



Hey there, Ronnie. Nice to see ya this morning.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2012)

And the noobs are taking over again


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> And the noobs are taking over again

Click to collapse



Husam....Ronnie is welcome here anytime 
Also...good morning! 

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## undercover (Oct 28, 2012)

Good afternoon. Tea anyone? 


Specially for BD


22 minutes before it starts... Hate waiting... 


Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Husam....Ronnie is welcome here anytime
> Also...good morning!
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse



Talking about noobs  

what's up mate, long time no chat

---------- Post added at 02:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 PM ----------


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Talking about noobs
> 
> what's up mate, long time no chat
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 PM ----------

Click to collapse



Not much....camping at the moment. Where you been? 


------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello werked, M_T_M, BD, Hussam, and all of the noobs floating around. What's up?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hello werked, M_T_M, BD, Hussam, and all of the noobs floating around. What's up?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Just chillin' 
you? 

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## cascabel (Oct 28, 2012)

Morning jase. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## werked (Oct 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hello werked, M_T_M, BD, Hussam, and all of the noobs floating around. What's up?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Morning, Jase.


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 28, 2012)

Morning Jase

How's your weekend guys?

Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app


----------



## cascabel (Oct 28, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> Morning Jase
> 
> How's your weekend guys?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app

Click to collapse



it was boring. as usual. you?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 28, 2012)

cascabel said:


> it was boring. as usual. you?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Responding to gf's calls while respawning.  Keeps me from getting bored

Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app


----------



## cascabel (Oct 28, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> Responding to gf's calls while respawning.  Keeps me from getting bored
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app

Click to collapse



what are you playing?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 28, 2012)

cascabel said:


> what are you playing?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



DotA 2, longest respawn time in an online game, which is killing me.
What did you do this weekend?

Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh my god I can't move. Lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## cascabel (Oct 28, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> DotA 2, longest respawn time in an online game, which is killing me.
> What did you do this weekend?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app

Click to collapse



lol. still waiting for it to be released here officially. new heroes?
normal weekend. had lunch out with family. played LOL. met up with friends. plus i have this project i'm working on (not android related) that i need to finish before the end of the week. what did you do?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 28, 2012)

cascabel said:


> lol. still waiting for it to be released here officially. new heroes?
> normal weekend. had lunch out with family. played LOL. met up with friends. plus i have this project i'm working on (not android related) that i need to finish before the end of the week. what did you do?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Released? It's on steam for free. Latest DotA map v6.75 contains 2 new heroes, although none still made it to DotA 2.

Man you have a fun weekend 

Nothing much, mainly playing dota and tinkering with my GPS to see if I can run Android on it, thank god it has an ARM v6 architecture...

Anyways, it's night here. See ya guys!

Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app


----------



## cascabel (Oct 28, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> Released? It's on steam for free. Latest DotA map v6.75 contains 2 new heroes, although none still made it to DotA 2.
> 
> Man you have a fun weekend
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nite man.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 28, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Just chillin'
> you?
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse



Same. Just chillin. Bored out of my mind.


cascabel said:


> Morning jase.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Morning.



werked said:


> Morning, Jase.

Click to collapse



Morning werked.





hiu115 said:


> Morning Jase
> 
> How's your weekend guys?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app

Click to collapse



I'm alive. Lol. Moving to SC in a few days. 


Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## werked (Oct 28, 2012)

Sunday Bump!!
Ahhh yea


----------



## cascabel (Oct 28, 2012)

werked said:


> Sunday Bump!!
> Ahhh yea

Click to collapse



monday's an hour away here... it's 23:01 right now. i hate mondays. :banghead:

hope bd and the others are okay.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## werked (Oct 28, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hope bd and the others are okay.
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Same here.  BD keep us updated and stay dry!!:good:


----------



## cascabel (Oct 28, 2012)

g'nyt werked, jase, bd, and all the mafia and fellow noobs. have fun. :thumbup: and stay safe. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## a.cid (Oct 28, 2012)

cascabel said:


> g'nyt werked, jase, bd, and all the mafia and fellow noobs. have fun. :thumbup: and stay safe.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



So early?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

So now my boss has the bright idea that we WON'T park the cabs until Monday, since....you know......the hurricane won't be making land until then.....I'm just like.....WHAT ABOUT THE NOR' EASTER traveling with it??? (To the northwest)






And now I'm just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## cascabel (Oct 28, 2012)

a.cid said:


> So early?
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



it's midnight here... 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> So now my boss has the bright idea that we WON'T park the cabs until Monday, since....you know......the hurricane won't be making land until then.....I'm just like.....WHAT ABOUT THE NOR' EASTER traveling with it??? (To the northwest)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i don't like the way your boss thinks.  hope you and sparky and snowflake are prepared (food, stocks, etc).

gonna get some sleep now. night all.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> So now my boss has the bright idea that we WON'T park the cabs until Monday, since....you know......the hurricane won't be making land until then.....I'm just like.....WHAT ABOUT THE NOR' EASTER traveling with it??? (To the northwest)
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Then on the other hand,it's amazing how people can go crazy during these times! My wife and I were in HDepot yesterday and some folks from Boston were up here looking to purchase generator's. Seems MA. is completely out of them!

Then at the service desk people (some lets say deep woods red necks) were ordering a 50kw generator... and wanted it delivered in 3 days! 50kw??? I seriously don't think it takes that much jucie to power a shack.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey everyone 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Apex (Oct 28, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Oh my god I can't move. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



$ su
# fuc|<
sh: fuc|<: not found
#

Sent from my MB865 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> $ su
> # fuc|<
> sh: fuc|<: not found
> #
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. 

I was seriously stuck

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 28, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Then on the other hand,it's amazing how people can go crazy during these times! My wife and I were in HDepot yesterday and some folks from Boston were up here looking to purchase generator's. Seems MA. is completely out of them!
> 
> Then at the service desk people (some lets say deep woods red necks) were ordering a 50kw generator... and wanted it delivered in 3 days! 50kw??? I seriously don't think it takes that much jucie to power a shack.

Click to collapse



50KW? Dude, are they powering the entire trailer park with that?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## werked (Oct 28, 2012)

Today I have real food....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> 50KW? Dude, are they powering the entire trailer park with that?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Ha didn't stay to find out and by the sight of them... I sisn't want to


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## werked (Oct 28, 2012)

Anyone interested and feel like being generous??  Have a friend that has set up a charity to raise money to purchase something for her 2nd grade classroom.  Just thought I'd ask.  If you do I'll give you the link.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

People keep changing their pics 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## werked (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> People keep changing their pics
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Still pink....should be easy enough. :victory:


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm gonna change mine soon. I've been a creeper for 3 months! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

werked said:


> Still pink....should be easy enough. :victory:

Click to collapse



Yeah true 

Just don't change it to something similar to someone else's and it's all good :thumbup:


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4a/ResplendentQuetzal.jpgIf you were wondering what a Quetzal was......


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> If you were wondering what a Quetzal was......

Click to collapse



It doesn't look real 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## werked (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> If you were wondering what a Quetzal was......

Click to collapse



Wow, they are beautiful!!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It doesn't look real
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



It's very real.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello men, young ladies......and meph.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's very real.

Click to collapse



Well yeah I figured it would be, it just doesn't look like it lol. Looks nice though 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I'm gonna change mine soon. I've been *creepy* for 3 months!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hello men, young ladies......and meph.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey Trell 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## werked (Oct 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hello men, young ladies......

Click to collapse



Hey, Trell!!  


trell959 said:


> and meph.

Click to collapse



Trololroflmao:highfive:


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hello men, young ladies......and meph.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup Trell....


----------



## trell959 (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hey Trell
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Hey Kid....you going to use that spiderman avatar? I'm trying to find a batman one!







werked said:


> Hey, Trell!!
> 
> Trololroflmao:highfive:

Click to collapse




Hey Werked, how are you doing on this relaxing Sunday? 






Babydoll25 said:


> Sup Trell....

Click to collapse



Hey BD, stay safe please!!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey Kid....you going to use that spiderman avatar? I'm trying to find a batman one!
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'll use it eventually, but I'm preferring my current one at the moment.
This the kinda thing you want?


----------



## K.A. (Oct 28, 2012)

Evenin', people...


----------



## Advicer (Oct 28, 2012)

LOL

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

Advicer said:


> LOL
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Bye.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

Advicer said:


> LOL
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Get out.
Thank you.
The Management.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## werked (Oct 28, 2012)

Advicer said:


> LOL
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey, Advicer!!!!  Nice never knowing ya haha....now GTFO!!  :highfive:


----------



## trell959 (Oct 28, 2012)

Advicer said:


> LOL
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What a great first post. GTFO

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What a great first post. GTFO
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You should change your username aswell, just to confuse everyone xD


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 28, 2012)

Yo BD
Just checked the latest computer model for the hurricane
It still says that it will come trough North part of New Jersey
Stay safe

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

And on that note^^^
This is why I haz a scared. 



















I'm completely exposed up here.
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Oct 28, 2012)

No basement BD? 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## werked (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> And on that note^^^
> This is why I haz a scared.
> I'm completely exposed up here.
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hm, yea.  Stay away from the windows and if things get bad enough, go to the most interior part of your place.  We'll be thinking about you....don't haz a scare, you'll be ok.  I've ridden out quiet a few hurricanes, you can doooo itttt.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> No basement BD?
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



Yeah. It's the landlords though. I'll use it if I have to though. 
We live in a three family house (four floors including the basement) and Sparky and I are on the top floor. We have our own deck and twelve foot ceilings. I love this apartment (except in times like these)..... 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Oct 28, 2012)

BTW guys, if any of you are bored I'd appreciate if you could sign the petition and tweet htc a few times. Details in the sig. Thank you. 

Good manners cost nothing.

---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah. It's the landlords though. I'll use it if I have to though.
> We live in a three family house (four floors including the basement) and Sparky and I are on the top floor. We have our own deck and twelve foot ceilings. I love this apartment (except in times like these).....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who cares who's it is in times like that. Just make sure you pack all the stuff require so it's easily portable shall you need to move fast. I'm sure you guys in the states are well prepared for stuff like that. :thumbup:

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 28, 2012)

I've always wanted to know what a hurricane was like since obviously there aren't any hurricanes in California

Ridden out earthquakes though 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

werked said:


> Hm, yea.  Stay away from the windows and if things get bad enough, go to the most interior part of your place.  We'll be thinking about you....don't haz a scare, you'll be ok.  I've ridden out quiet a few hurricanes, you can doooo itttt.

Click to collapse



My bathroom has no windows....I may ride out the storm in there with a flock of birds, a Sparky and a PillowDog. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm glad we don't get weather like that over here. The worst we get is floods


----------



## ronnie498 (Oct 28, 2012)

werked said:


> Anyone interested and feel like being generous??  Have a friend that has set up a charity to raise money to purchase something for her 2nd grade classroom.  Just thought I'd ask.  If you do I'll give you the link.

Click to collapse



I may in memory


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

One moar scary sky pic....
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm glad we don't get weather like that over here. The worst we get is floods

Click to collapse



We don't get weather at all here. Just bland grey sky with a drizzle and sometimes high winds. Then an inch of snow falls, everything comes to a standstill and I Pmsl. I grew up in the country where you have to deal with temperature down to -30oC in the winter. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I've always wanted to know what a hurricane was like since obviously there aren't any hurricanes in California
> 
> Ridden out earthquakes though
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Earthquakes last all of a few seconds/minutes....this may last hours....days maybe?
Storms can stall out over an area, you know.
(Not that an earthquake isn't scary....it is)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

Can't call it weather, but earthquakes and wildfires are all we have to worry about from time to time where I live.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> We don't get weather at all here. Just bland grey sky with a drizzle and sometimes high winds. Then an inch of snow falls, everything comes to a standstill and I Pmsl. I grew up in the country where you have to deal with temperature down to -30oC in the winter.
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



Snow always makes me laugh for that exact reason. Snows always been around yet we still can't deal with it.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'll use it eventually, but I'm preferring my current one at the moment.
> This the kinda thing you want?
> View attachment 1438002

Click to collapse



Use it for Halloween


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Use it for Halloween

Click to collapse



Not a bad idea actually 
I may just do that.


----------



## undercover (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Snow always makes me laugh for that exact reason. Snows always been around yet we still can't deal with it.

Click to collapse



First time ever I've seen winter tires advert on tv! Shocked. 
Stupid mentality, yeah, I have 4x4 I can still do 50 or climb that hill. BS! Little Nissan micra will do better on proper winter tires. I don't use winter ones myself, but living in London its Ok for me, it's people that live a bit more remotely that are ignorant of importance of winter tires. 
I cycle to work anyway 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&...=hGyNUKTuAuTI0AGAm4HQBw&sqi=2&ved=0CAsQ_AUoAg


----------



## trell959 (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Earthquakes last all of a few seconds/minutes....this may last hours....days maybe?
> Storms can stall out over an area, you know.
> (Not that an earthquake isn't scary....it is)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The thing about earthquakes I hate is that you cannot see them coming. 







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Can't call it weather, but earthquakes and wildfires are all we have to worry about from time to time where I live.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Hey Skinny

+1 one the wildfires. A few years back, there was a huge fire right next to my house (I live right next to a mountain) The neighborhood as literally surrounded be fire, thick ash in the air so it was really hard to breath. My backyard fence was even on fire!  I'll never forget the moment when my dad told me to get on the roof and water it down, right then a fire helicopter flew over me, so close that I could jump and touch it!  

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> First time ever I've seen winter tires advert on tv! Shocked.
> Stupid mentality, yeah, I have 4x4 I can still do 50 or climb that hill. BS! Little Nissan micra will do better on proper winter tires. I don't use winter ones myself, but living in London its Ok for me, it's people that live a bit more remotely that are ignorant of importance of winter tires.
> I cycle to work anyway
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



Cycling FTW! At least you know there's no chance of being stuck in a traffic jam because of the weather.


----------



## undercover (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Cycling FTW! At least you know there's no chance of being stuck in a traffic jam because of the weather.

Click to collapse



Yeah. But it can be bloody slippery.
I hope I will be a proud owner of that baby soon http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/crosstrail-comp-2012-hybrid-bike-ec030145  or similar.
:good:


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Snow always makes me laugh for that exact reason. Snows always been around yet we still can't deal with it.

Click to collapse



it's the fact that an inch of snow brings the rail network to a stand still and although we know it's going to snow the nation never had its sh?t together enough to have gritters on the road, I just break out the crampons and short skis and walk or ski to work

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The thing about earthquakes I hate is that you cannot see them coming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very true. Earthquakes....just sort of happen. At least I know this is coming.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The thing about earthquakes I hate is that you cannot see them coming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We were forced to evacuate during the last fire we had.  Everything but the house burned up.  The satellite dish on the roof even melted, but the house was spared 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> We were forced to evacuate during the last fire we had.  Everything but the house burned up.  The satellite dish on the roof even melted, but the house was spared
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



That's really scary! There wasn't a manditory evacuation, my dad wanted me to leave since I had bad asthma back then, but we stayed and held down the fort 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> That's really scary! There wasn't a manditory evacuation, my dad wanted me to leave since I had bad asthma back then, but we stayed and held down the fort
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hell yeah....I would have stayed if I could, but I would have had nowhere to go..the house was surrounded.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hell yeah....I would have stayed if I could, but I would have had nowhere to go..the house was surrounded.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Do you know of the 14 Fwy? That freeway catches on fire every single year. Lol

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> it's the fact that an inch of snow brings the rail network to a stand still and although we know it's going to snow the nation never had its sh?t together enough to have gritters on the road, I just break out the crampons and short skis and walk or ski to work
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Stock up on loads of the salt sachets from McDonalds lol


----------



## undercover (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Stock up on loads of the salt sachets from McDonalds lol

Click to collapse



Happy 2000 thanks  Just upped it up for you  

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Happy 2000 thanks  Just upped it up for you
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



And one back at ya


----------



## K.A. (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> And one back at ya

Click to collapse



A thanks thread in here now?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

King ACE said:


> A thanks thread in here now?

Click to collapse



Well it wasn't until tinky started it


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

I just posted a long time before I was born


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

I hope sparky hurries up and gets back from Succasunna (out by Hopatacong NJ near the PA border).... We haz stuffs to do. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 PM ----------




King ACE said:


> A thanks thread in here now?

Click to collapse



No. It's not. ( :what: ) 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Do you know of the 14 Fwy? That freeway catches on fire every single year. Lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



14?  Nope, don't recall.  The 15 sure attracts fires though.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 14?  Nope, don't recall.  The 15 sure attracts fires though.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I answered your trivia in the tech jargon thread btw. :beer:

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I answered your trivia in the tech jargon thread btw. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I saw that...you're awesome!  Archers post was epic as well.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## a.cid (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm glad we don't get weather like that over here. The worst we get is floods

Click to collapse



Idk if any of you know it, but if you don't, just google around for Mumbai floods on 26th July 2006
Hundreds died 
My entire colony was waterlogged till half the first floor...
We were so helpless, and unprepared for that never-ending rain which lasted for 2 days...
My dads business premises were waterlogged, he was there trying to save as much stuff as possible...
My younger brother and cousins hadn't returned from school, and my uncle had gone to pick the kids up...
My grandad and myself were the only males left in the house (I live in a joint family), and all the ladies were really panicky...
Food was limited, so was fresh water and candles and cooking gas...no electricity, no signal, cell phone batteries died in vain attempts to call people...
All the family cars were submerged, the others hadn't returned, water was rising, rains weren't stopping and night was on us...
I slept only 2 hours in 2days...and I was only 12 back then 


It was horrible, I remember every minute of it...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 28, 2012)

Well..if you guys are scared of winds, in my country, back in 2004 the speed of a wind during a cyclone reached 307 km/h 

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

Bumpity bump.......


----------



## werked (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Bumpity bump.......

Click to collapse



Bump bump


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Bumpity bump.......

Click to collapse



THIS THREAD SHALL STAY DEAD! 

either that or post spiderman

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## werked (Oct 28, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> THIS THREAD SHALL STAY DEAD!
> 
> either that or post spiderman
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Ugh, you again. 

---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------

Kidding


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

werked said:


> Kidding

Click to collapse



Why?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> THIS THREAD SHALL STAY DEAD!
> 
> either that or post spiderman

Click to collapse








werked said:


> Ugh, you again.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------
> 
> Kidding

Click to collapse



I'm not.

GTFO Mephikun. Spiderman is fail.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 28, 2012)

Take a joke lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

Ooooh, I've got a great joke.

What do you call someone who should stay away from the mafia thread?

Mephikun 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Ooooh, I've got a great joke.
> 
> What do you call someone who should stay away from the mafia thread?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, owned

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Ooooh, I've got a great joke.
> 
> What do you call someone who should stay away from the mafia thread?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lulz. Teh poor Meph. She can't help her nature. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Apex (Oct 28, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



"Wanna see my...'future cast'?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Apex (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> "Wanna see my...'future cast'?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Only if you can lay it over at least three states... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Only if you can lay it over at least three states...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



The balls make it 4.  Success!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Apex (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The balls make it 4.  Success!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Balls don't count... 

His "Doppler" is balls deep in three states... 

Sent from my Atrix 2 MB865


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Balls don't count...
> 
> Sent from my Atrix 2 MB865

Click to collapse



I don't have a pg rated response to that.
Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

No ball games?


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Ooooh, I've got a great joke.
> 
> What do you call someone who should stay away from the mafia thread?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. Nope.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 28, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol. Nope.

Click to collapse



I hope you aren't taking anything we say to heart.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Balls don't count...
> 
> His "Doppler" is balls deep in three states...
> 
> Sent from my Atrix 2 MB865

Click to collapse



I hope I never end up balls deep in Kentucky.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Apex (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I hope I never end up balls deep in Kentucky.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Ah, see? There ya go... :thumbup:

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## werked (Oct 28, 2012)

I'd like to tell anyone who might have been my neighbor at my previous address.... F U. I have two special little birdies just for you. Ahhh, I feel better. :thumbup:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 28, 2012)

werked said:


> I'd like to tell anyone who might have been my neighbor at my previous address.... F U. I have two special little birdies just for you. Ahhh, I feel better. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Lulz.

What's the difference between your d*ck and your bonus?

You don't have to beg a woman to blow your bonus.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

If you guys hear that Jersey (northern) hit hit badly..... 
My birds are positively freaking out. This makes me worry. 
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> If you guys hear that Jersey (northern) hit hit badly.....
> My birds are positively freaking out. This makes me worry.
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



 Nyo!

Rain, rain, go away come again another day.




Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

You know that horrible moment when you dip a biscuit into coffee/tea and part of the biscuit falls in?

That just happened to me


----------



## RinZo (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You know that horrible moment when you dip a biscuit into coffee/tea and part of the biscuit falls in?
> 
> That just happened to me

Click to collapse



Well now you have coffee cake...  right?


----------



## trell959 (Oct 28, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Well now you have coffee cake...  right?

Click to collapse



Rinzo! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Well now you have coffee cake...  right?

Click to collapse



I would if I'd dipped cake into it. I guess I have coffee biscuits


----------



## RinZo (Oct 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Rinzo!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Whats up, friend?


----------



## Apex (Oct 28, 2012)

Anyone here use Office 2010? I need a thing...


----------



## werked (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You know that horrible moment when you dip a biscuit into coffee/tea and part of the biscuit falls in?
> 
> That just happened to me

Click to collapse



Hmmm, I don't know anyone that dips biscuits in tea. A cookie isn't a biscuit 
This is a biscuit....


----------



## RinZo (Oct 28, 2012)

werked said:


> Hmmm, I don't know anyone that dips biscuits in tea. A cookie isn't a biscuit
> This is a biscuit....

Click to collapse



Depends where you're from.


----------



## werked (Oct 28, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Depends where you're from.

Click to collapse



I know me jus giving kc hard time


----------



## RinZo (Oct 28, 2012)

werked said:


> I know me jus giving kc hard time

Click to collapse



Oh then troll away


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

werked said:


> Hmmm, I don't know anyone that dips biscuits in tea. A cookie isn't a biscuit
> This is a biscuit....

Click to collapse



They're not the only biscuits  Others do exist lol


----------



## werked (Oct 28, 2012)

While on the subject of biscuits, I had a dog named Biscuit once.


----------



## apathyap (Oct 28, 2012)

The milk is white because the sky is blue and the elevator is yellow. Thats why tegra 2 is closed source, it's like apple without cucumber.

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Oct 28, 2012)

apathyap said:


> The milk is white because the sky is blue and the elevator is yellow. Thats why tegra 2 is closed source, it's like apple without cucumber.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P990 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Milk is white because due to the nature of it it reflects the whole spectrum of light you Dumbo. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 28, 2012)

I am seriously not going toreador 71 pages.. --' 
Oh,AAAAANNNNNDDDD I AM BACK

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I am seriously not going toreador 71 pages.. --'
> Oh,AAAAANNNNNDDDD I AM BACK
> 
> Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:

Click to collapse



You don't deserve to post here then


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

K. I'm ready.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## trell959 (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> K. I'm ready.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Good luck bd, please be safe. If we don't hear from you in 24 hours, we'll send Meph out after you. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 28, 2012)

Sup Mafia? GL with the hurricane BD, should be hitting us tomorrow, but not too badly.
Also:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

I think prawesome listened to my last post


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 28, 2012)

the definition of a biscuit is a baked good that goes soft with age whilst a cake is  a baked good that goes hard with age, this is how jaffa cake won a court case a number of years ago 

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 28, 2012)

BD, you gotta add the location to that danasoft sig, would make it even more creepy.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 28, 2012)

how are people holding up against the hurricane so far.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> the definition of a biscuit is a baked good that goes soft with age whilst a cake is  a baked good that goes hard with age, this is how jaffa cake won a court case a number of years ago
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



*insert witty comment about "goes hard with age" here* too tired to think of anything.


----------



## RinZo (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I think prawesome listened to my last post

Click to collapse



I don't think he can hear it?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> the definition of a biscuit is a baked good that goes soft with age whilst a cake is  a baked good that goes hard with age, this is how jaffa cake won a court case a number of years ago
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



That court case was awesome 

Are you stalking my posts, as it goes?
 I post in that wallpaper thread then you turn up from nowhere


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 28, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> *insert witty comment about "goes hard with age" here* too tired to think of anything.

Click to collapse



I thought about it whilst typing it, had to put the bit about baked goods in just to finally post it

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

RinZo said:


> I don't think he can hear it?

Click to collapse



OK, paid attention then


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sup Mafia? GL with the hurricane BD, should be hitting us tomorrow, but not too badly.
> Also:

Click to collapse



You're in NH. Speak for yourself. It WILL hit NJ directly.



I haz a big scared. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## RinZo (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> OK, paid attention then

Click to collapse



Haha Just messing with you.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

Looks like almost everyone changed their avatar... 

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> BD, you gotta add the location to that danasoft sig, would make it even more creepy.

Click to collapse



I'll look and see if I can find the option. Either way.....Snowflake knows where you are.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You're in NH. Speak for yourself. It WILL hit NJ directly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Never said it wouldn't, was talking about myself when I said it shouldn't be too bad. Stay safe, good luck.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Looks like almost everyone changed their avatar...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



I'm Batman. Batman says f*ck you. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Never said it wouldn't, was talking about myself when I said it shouldn't be too bad. Stay safe, good luck.

Click to collapse



I will be hiding in my bathroom with my birds, a Sparky and a pillowdog.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## trell959 (Oct 28, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Whats up, friend?

Click to collapse



Sorry, missed you post.

Still making badass screens with sexy women?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 28, 2012)

Ugh done with 2 labs in packet tracer for hw , now taking  break and having a beer. . Still have a midterm, 2 more packet tracers and quizzes all due by Wednesday 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thread is dying!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Looks like almost everyone changed their avatar...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



I should too . Any ideas?


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 28, 2012)

I hear Sandy blowing outside my window, she keeps knocking but I'm not answering, she's been around to much for my taste.


----------



## Apex (Oct 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm Batman. Batman says f*ck you.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Super Penguin agrees...


----------



## RinZo (Oct 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sorry, missed you post.
> 
> Still making badass screens with sexy women?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haha I like to think they're bad ass.  No sexy women, though.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Looks like almost everyone changed their avatar...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



no


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 28, 2012)

No point changing mine, it's tattooed on my neck

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> No point changing mine, it's tattooed on my neck
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



I hear ya. I have the same issue, mine is a picture of my head...


----------



## undercover (Oct 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Looks like almost everyone changed their avatar...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Mine is staying for a loooooooong time. 

Edit. After all the trouble I went through to prove Tinman that it is really my eye. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 28, 2012)

Found the matching one, if you want to change it up:cyclops:





tinky1 said:


> Mine is staying for a loooooooong time.
> 
> Edit. After all the trouble I went through to prove Tinman that it is really my eye.
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I should too . Any ideas?

Click to collapse



I hope you'll be alright. I just think that NJ is gonna get pummeled. They've issued evacuation orders for all basement apartments in Jersey City and Hoboken

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## undercover (Oct 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I hope you'll be alright. I just think that NJ is gonna get pummeled. They've issued evacuation orders for all basement apartments in Jersey City and Hoboken
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



What's the ETA for you? 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow whats everbody doin?? Storms are storms ca-mon not everybody is in their root cellar!


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 28, 2012)

COME AT ME HURRICANE SANDY!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 28, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> COME AT ME HURRICANE SANDY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol it's gonna hit me tomorrow

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm off to bed, everyone stay safe during the hurricane

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## undercover (Oct 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm off to bed, everyone stay safe during the hurricane
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Same here. Stay safe people! 

It's alright for TS to talk, he's got armour..... 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 28, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Wow whats everbody doin?? Storms are storms ca-mon not everybody is in their root cellar!

Click to collapse



Lol, as usual, nobody here is doing much of anything to prepare. Probably won't need to up here anyways.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 28, 2012)

Mephikun you'll be more safe, if you jump in to a cranberry patch


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 28, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I hear ya. I have the same issue, mine is a picture of my head...

Click to collapse



Had it done when my son was born 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edit: didn't realise Google drive links don't show up and need permissions, hardly ever use it

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 29, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> It's alright for TS to talk, he's got armour.....
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



That's right


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

As long as you've got your phones battery prepared, you don't need any other preparation for the hurricane 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 29, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Wow whats everbody doin?? Storms are storms ca-mon not everybody is in their root cellar!

Click to collapse



This just isn't your typical storm my friend. The wind strength had a reach of up to 898 miles. That's almost big enough to effect the entire rest coast. Most weather services, like NOAA are calling this the biggest storm ever to hit the United states. Sandy is going to effect 66 million people, that's not including possible power outages either.

Idk if you were joking around or not.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> What's the ETA for you?
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



It keeps changing. Sometime tomorrow.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Oct 29, 2012)

Hurricane bump


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 29, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol it's gonna hit me tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Cool... you ready for everything?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 29, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Cool... you ready for everything?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah. And if the power goes out, I'm still gonna have inturwebz! Landlords have a Verizon mifi hotspot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 29, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lol, as usual, nobody here is doing much of anything to prepare. Probably won't need to up here anyways.

Click to collapse



Nobody's preparing? There are no more torches or anything in Walmart and Lowes... people are going crazy in NJ.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 03:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 AM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Yeah. And if the power goes out, I'm still gonna have inturwebz! Landlords have a Verizon mifi hotspot
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



So damn lucky.... you could upstate all the guys over here how it is... lol and..... if your alive or not  . Loljk

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Oct 29, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Nobody's preparing? There are no more torches or anything in Walmart and Lowes... people are going crazy in NJ.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



With good reason, always better to be safe than sorry. It could just come trough, blow a lil wind, drop a lil rain OR it could be much worse. I live in NC and was raised in the NC Coastal Plain, so I'm no stranger to hurricanes. I can remember in high school going almost 2 weeks with no power. Anyway, y'all just take precautions, prepare and stay safe.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

Messed up picture is messed up...


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 29, 2012)

Current advisory here

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

It's gonna knock out a lot of power...  is 75mph all its gonna be though?  sorry if I'm uninformed...  picture shows 74mph...


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 29, 2012)

So, derailing, but... 

Took this at my local gas station. Read below plant... Lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Oct 29, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> So, derailing, but...
> 
> Took this at my local gas station. Read below plant... Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Oct 29, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> So, derailing, but...
> 
> Took this at my local gas station. Read below plant... Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Maybe my eyes are old.... I can't see that


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 29, 2012)

werked said:


> With good reason, always better to be safe than sorry. It could just come trough, blow a lil wind, drop a lil rain OR it could be much worse. I live in NC and was raised in the NC Coastal Plain, so I'm no stranger to hurricanes. I can remember in high school going almost 2 weeks with no power. Anyway, y'all just take precautions, prepare and stay safe.

Click to collapse



Yea your right... but I was mad at myself for going so late... nothings left for me 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 29, 2012)

Says weed. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

i havent showered in 6 days...  just keep putting on deodorant and changing clothes...


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i havent showered in 6 days...  just keep putting on deodorant and changing clothes...

Click to collapse



Ew

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Ew
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



thats what everyone keeps saying but its not that bad...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i havent showered in 6 days...  just keep putting on deodorant and changing clothes...

Click to collapse



Gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i havent showered in 6 days...  just keep putting on deodorant and changing clothes...

Click to collapse



DAMN BRO GO TAKE A SHOWER


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> DAMN BRO GO TAKE A SHOWER

Click to collapse



but..  but the saints are on...


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> but..  but the saints are on...

Click to collapse



thats good enough for me dont shower lol well after the game maybe


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> but..  but the saints are on...

Click to collapse



The only good saints are...The Boondock Saints.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> The only good saints are...The Boondock Saints.

Click to collapse



Well, shouldn't all saints be good? They wouldn't be saints otherwise


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 29, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well, shouldn't all saints be good? They wouldn't be saints otherwise

Click to collapse



Bad people undercover as saints maybe 




QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Bad people undercover as saints maybe
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Possibly. That's just like girls who say they're good and innocent.
All good girls are just bad girls that haven't been caught yet.


----------



## Apex (Oct 29, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

Tinky stole his eyes from this


----------



## Apex (Oct 29, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## werked (Oct 29, 2012)

Dunno what's worse.... The SWAGot(disclaimer: this is really a word,I am in now way showing hatred for any group of people,only the word SWAG) or the naked dude in the back. 
Editlz see urban dictionary for verification.


----------



## Apex (Oct 29, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## werked (Oct 29, 2012)

Ha


----------



## trell959 (Oct 29, 2012)

Power's out at my house, whole neighborhood is pitch black. Glad I charged all three of my battery's! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Power's out at my house, whole neighborhood is pitch black. Glad I charged all three of my battery's!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Trell 1 - 0 Power cut


----------



## Apex (Oct 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Power's out at my house, whole neighborhood is pitch black. Glad I charged all three of my battery's!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

How do you get an animated gif to play in tapatalk? no way?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> How do you get an animated gif to play in tapatalk? no way?

Click to collapse



Can't be done, unfortunately


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## trell959 (Oct 29, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Trell 1 - 0 Power cut

Click to collapse



I saw that edit 







Apex_Strider said:


> Power's out at my house, whole neighborhood is pitch black. Glad I charged all three of my battery's!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse







I like how he has one nip hanging out lol

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I saw that edit
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I didn't notice it until Apex posted. Damn auto-correct


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



As of now, I don't want to see the name Sandy.


----------



## Apex (Oct 29, 2012)

New guide posted, please tell me what y'all think...

[GUIDE] LogCat For Android: What, Why, And How?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> New guide posted, please tell me what y'all think...
> 
> [GUIDE] LogCat For Android: What, Why, And How?

Click to collapse



Good stuff, also I won the game of who could thank the guide first! Woo hoo!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> New guide posted, please tell me what y'all think...
> 
> [GUIDE] LogCat For Android: What, Why, And How?

Click to collapse



nice guide...  didn't see it mentioned but terminal can be used...  open up terminal give it superuser with su, and logcat -modifier > sdcard/error.txt or wherever you want it stored and called...  the ctrl - c to stop it is mimicked with home and vol down, or some other variant...  its diferent on each phone...


----------



## Apex (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> nice guide...  didn't see it mentioned but terminal can be used...  open up terminal give it superuser with su, and logcat > sdcard/error.txt or wherever you want it stored and called...  the ctrl - c to stop it is mimicked with home and vol down, or some other variant...  its diferent on each phone...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I touched on that option also, but I referred to it as "emulator" instead of "terminal emulator" -- I will make the edits. Thanks... :good:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

nice...  someone at comcast was arrested for being a top gang leader and drug lord in the jackson area...  seriously folks apply now...


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> nice...  someone at comcast was arrested for being a top gang leader and drug lord in the jackson area...  seriously folks apply now...

Click to collapse



damn clda got my cable worked on and a blunt lol :laugh:


----------



## Apex (Oct 29, 2012)

Beer.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Look who's boss now...

Click to collapse



as of now, I don't wanna see the name rr5678.


----------



## Apex (Oct 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> as of now, I don't wanna see the name rr5678.

Click to collapse



True, I was being a jackass about his dumb speed test. Oh, and the fact that he just barged in here like he owns the friggin' place. Quasi, show this n00btard what Internet speeds really are...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

My next PC may look something like this...but with Intel.


----------



## Apex (Oct 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My next PC may look something like this...but with Intel.

Click to collapse



Do the make one in a Warwick $$ 5-string...? 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 29, 2012)

Meh. Moving to SC in a couple days, so I'm cleaning the hell out of my apartment. Ish is fresh. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Do the make one in a Warwick $$ 5-string...?
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Just acoustic guitar ones for now.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> True, I was being a jackass about his dumb speed test. Oh, and the fact that he just barged in here like he owns the friggin' place. Quasi, show this n00btard what Internet speeds really are...

Click to collapse








and its wireless, no direct connect...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Meh. Moving to SC in a couple days, so I'm cleaning the hell out of my apartment. Ish is fresh. Lol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I just moved a couple months ago.  The worst part about moving is moving.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> and its wireless, no direct connect...

Click to collapse



Can-can I finish my downloads at your house

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Can-can I finish my downloads at your house
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Sure come on by man...  haven't had a visitor in a while...  bring some beer, a bag, and a couple women please...


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Sure come on by man...  haven't had a visitor in a while...  bring some beer, a bag, and a couple women please...

Click to collapse



I'm 15...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I'm 15...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



That's cool just don't tell my PO...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

Kids these days


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Kids these days

Click to collapse



High school chicks 

yea im a dirty old man...


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> High school chicks
> 
> yea im a dirty old man...

Click to collapse



yea me too lmao


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## watt9493 (Oct 29, 2012)

Let's go hurricane. All batteries charged, sump pump hooked up to a DC inverter powered by a car battery, and all light objects moved/weighed down

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Let's go hurricane. All batteries charged, sump pump hooked up to a DC inverter powered by a car battery, and all light objects moved/weighed down
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Loading...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Loading...

Click to collapse



Is that a JustinBean tab I see?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Is that a JustinBean tab I see?

Click to collapse



Yessir...  I lurk quite a few threads...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Yessir...  I lurk quite a few threads...

Click to collapse



I gave up on his stuff.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I gave up on his stuff.

Click to collapse



I reported an issue with the package about a week back about Google Now rebooting my phone...  within a few minutes I was told it was user error, and I shouldn't dirty flash or something...  I always wipe, and don't use TiBu...  don't even make nandroids...  so I diligently worked to fix the issue for 2 days...  finally I found the combination of things I had to do to fix it...  Long story short, we got into an argument, he threatened to close the thread, and I told him that'd be just fine all he did was maintain it anyways...  so now I lurk his thread...

---------- Post added at 12:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------

issue is back after updating the rom and kernel...  what was yours not doing right skinny?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I reported an issue with the package about a week back about Google Now rebooting my phone...  within a few minutes I was told it was user error, and I shouldn't dirty flash or something...  I always wipe, and don't use TiBu...  don't even make nandroids...  so I diligently worked to fix the issue for 2 days...  finally I found the combination of things I had to do to fix it...  Long story short, we got into an argument, he threatened to close the thread, and I told him that'd be just fine all he did was maintain it anyways...  so now I lurk his thread...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------
> 
> issue is back after updating the rom and kernel...  what was yours not doing right skinny?

Click to collapse



mainly, just Play Store compatability. I like 182 dpi,   But then i had the thought that i barely spend any time in gapps, so i'm running gapps from tasks thread, and everything is peachy.  Fighting with the inverts got old.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> mainly, just Play Store compatability. I like 182 dpi,   But then i had the thought that i barely spend any time in gapps, so i'm running gapps from tasks thread, and everything is peachy.  Fighting with the inverts got old.

Click to collapse



I do agree...   One of themes...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I do agree...   One of themes...

Click to collapse



Plus....as much as I liked slimbean....the thread moved at death's pace.  Too slow for me.  Hardly any updates.  Yeah, tasks thread is 90% bullish*t, but at least it moves.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Plus....as much as I liked slimbean....the thread moved at death's pace.  Too slow for me.  Hardly any updates.  Yeah, tasks thread is 90% bullish*t, but at least it moves.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



its one of my favorites to read...  and fun to troll people at times...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> its one of my favorites to read...  and fun to troll people at times...

Click to collapse



Me too.  I don't think I've ever posted anything meaningful in there.  But my post/thanks count and a $20 donation gave me a license to do so, I think.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

forgot to mention with slimbean use these inverts:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1911941


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> forgot to mention with slimbean use these inverts:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1911941

Click to collapse



I have that too....haven't tried flashing it though.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I have that too....haven't tried flashing it though.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



slimbean has some relocated stuff i believe...  opening the three gapps zips next to each other it's clear theres some serious modification to those slimbean inverrts...  but they work great with it...  nothing else...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

6.18am and need to be out the house at about 9. No sleep for me then


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> slimbean has some relocated stuff i believe...  opening the three gapps zips next to each other it's clear theres some serious modification to those slimbean inverrts...  but they work great with it...  nothing else...

Click to collapse



So, in your opinion, flashing 2.8 slim inverted gapps may not be a good idea when running task's aokp?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So, in your opinion, flashing 2.8 slim inverted gapps may not be a good idea when running task's aokp?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



depends on which one...  if it's just the regular inverted gapps and the extras there shouldnt be problem...  or i wouldnt expect one... it's flashing into system/apps but the aio addon inverts package has some framework modifications only for slim that blacks out the settings...  don't flash that one...  i may just throw together another package, cause im constantly fighting with them too...  i built one based on the actual 8-26 gapps, just dropped in the inverts stolen from other packages and zipped it back up...  nothing special, and it worked great...

---------- Post added at 01:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 AM ----------

the 7-26 and basic slim 2.8 inverts look almost identical...  i wouldnt expect issues...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> depends on which one...  if it's just the regular inverted gapps and the extras there shouldnt be problem...  or i wouldnt expect one... it's flashing into system/apps but the aio addon inverts package has some framework modifications only for slim that blacks out the settings...  don't flash that one...  i may just throw together another package, cause im constantly fighting with them too...  i built one based on the actual 8-26 gapps, just dropped in the inverts stolen from other packages and zipped it back up...  nothing special, and it worked great...

Click to collapse



Good to know.

But the reality is, I spend 10 seconds a day checking my email, maybe a minute in the Play Store...long story short....I don't use G apps for very long, so at best, it's an aesthetic thing.  Ive been using the regular gapps for a few days now, and it's no bother.  No extra battery drain or anything, because i'm in and out of them so quickly.  I have to just accept that.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

i just realized theres a 10-11 package...  downloaded it now...  ill drop the inverts in and try it out...  only replacing whats already there...  itd be nice to have a package that doesnt change much...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i just realized theres a 10-11 package...  downloaded it now...  ill drop the inverts in and try it out...  only replacing whats already there...  itd be nice to have a package that doesnt change much...

Click to collapse



I guess I'm surprised that noone has created a complete inverted Gapps package specifically for Tasks ROM.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I guess I'm surprised that noone has created a complete inverted Gapps package specifically for Tasks ROM.

Click to collapse



he was talking about doing it...  it's a ton of theming though...  i just copied all the slim inverts into the 10-11 gapps im about wipe and flash it... if google now isn't inverted i dont care...  i want a package that works...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

Camblue has come closest to creating something almost perfect, with his multi dpi PlayStore and Inverted GMail...but not a full gapps package.

---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> he was talking about doing it...  it's a ton of theming though...  i just copied all the slim inverts into the 10-11 gapps im about wipe and flash it... if google now isn't inverted i dont care...  i want a package that works...

Click to collapse



I don't even know what GoogleNow is..lol...


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 29, 2012)

Meh. You guys and all your issues.

I've been using PA on my GNex since near its inception and never had a problem.

On another note, my kitchen, living room, and bedroom are clean as hell. The only thing left is to tidy up the bathroom before I leave and I'll be set. Yay!

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Camblue has come closest to creating something almost perfect, with his multi dpi PlayStore and Inverted GMail...but not a full gapps package.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



stupid thing you talk to supposed to make life easier...


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> stupid thing you talk to supposed to make life easier...

Click to collapse



You mean we can talk to it?

See my pic a few posts up


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> stupid thing you talk to supposed to make life easier...

Click to collapse





The Archangel said:


>

Click to collapse



got that right...count me as one.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> You mean we can talk to it?
> 
> See my pic a few posts up

Click to collapse



soon as im done flashin this thang u get a thanx...  and an inverted gapps ripped off from other people...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

But it beats the dust-bowl that is the SlimBean thread.

---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------

Archangel....you like Mnemic?

I'm listning to their album "Passenger"...and it's pretty rockin.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 29, 2012)

The talk feature sucks. Didn't even open Facebook or play music, what gives?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> The talk feature sucks. Didn't even open Facebook or play music, what gives?

Click to collapse



apple patents...


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> But it beats the dust-bowl that is the SlimBean thread.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Never heard of them







Quasimodem said:


> apple patents...

Click to collapse



I thought aokp would bypass that bs


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Never heard of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check 'em out sir!


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Check 'em out sir!

Click to collapse



Will do


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Never heard of them
> 
> I thought aokp would bypass that bs

Click to collapse



its built into the gapps put together by google...  someone would have to hack around it....

everything flashed fine and even google now is inverted...  and didn't reboot my phone...  after 10minutes of vigorous testing its ready for release 

little more testing...

---------- Post added at 02:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 AM ----------

Even the keyboard is inverted!!  Best copy / paste job I ever did... call me a recognized I copied somesh1t...







Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


>

Click to collapse



Looks like I got me some new music to listen to







Quasimodem said:


> its built into the gapps put together by google...  someone would have to hack around it....
> 
> everything flashed fine and even google now is inverted...  and didn't reboot my phone...  after 10minutes of vigorous testing its ready for release
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wonder what needs to be hacked to get it running right.

Looks like I got a new title for you lol


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

ive found no issues with these...  uploading them to dev-host...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> ive found no issues with these...  uploading them to dev-host...

Click to collapse








Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Inverted JellyBean Gapps

Play Store had me login a second time, and on the 2nd boot my apps downloaded...


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



What tattoo is that I see?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

My KB may be inverted because of Blue Infinitum Theme...  not sure...  but I highly recommend the theme...  theres a no-pay apk in the forums somewhere...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> What tattoo is that I see?

Click to collapse



 it goes all the way up my arm...


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> it goes all the way up my arm...

Click to collapse








That's my only one


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> That's my only one

Click to collapse



what does it mean?


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> what does it mean?

Click to collapse



It's just a nickname my friend gave me an it just stuck. My next will be on my left  arm so I can balance it out. Probably black an red.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> It's just a nickname my friend gave me an it just stuck. My next will be on my left  arm so I can balance it out. Probably black an red.

Click to collapse



Dynamite.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dynamite.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Lol. Well I'm off to bed


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

finally my sh!t don't not work...  i can say today was well-served...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Lol. Well I'm off to bed

Click to collapse



Pretty soon here too... later brah.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 29, 2012)

Night skinny an quasi


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

I forget sometimes...I work in a goddamn freezer.  Not looking forward to tomorrow.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Night skinny an quasi

Click to collapse



later man

---------- Post added at 03:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 AM ----------

Today Bob Ross would be 70...  R.I.P.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> later man
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 AM ----------
> 
> Today Bob Ross would be 70...  R.I.P.

Click to collapse



Google ftw.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## undercover (Oct 29, 2012)

Morning to whoever is waking up. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 29, 2012)

morning Tinky

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## undercover (Oct 29, 2012)

Another miserable day here. What are you up to? 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

Morning tinky and juggles


----------



## undercover (Oct 29, 2012)

Lol. New World is out for sleep, Old World takes over! 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

Haha too right. British Empire strikes in the mafia.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 29, 2012)

so what is everyone doing today

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> so what is everyone doing today
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



I'm just gonna head into town and do some shopping and go for a few pints 
What you got planned?


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm at work today so I guess I'm going to be in here a lot

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## undercover (Oct 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm at work today so I guess I'm going to be in here a lot
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Exactly the same. :thumbup:

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 29, 2012)

yeh, I don't mind Mondays. I get paid to sit around and drink coffee all day and get free WiFi:thumbup:

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## undercover (Oct 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> yeh, I don't mind Mondays. I get paid to sit around and drink coffee all day and get free WiFi:thumbup:
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



What do you do? 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 29, 2012)

at the moment I'm working with people with mental health issues in their own home, during the summer I take kids out climbing and caving etc. Easy life

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

---------- Post added at 10:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 AM ----------

right, I'm setting off. Back in about 40 mins or so

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## a.cid (Oct 29, 2012)

Go to sleep, quasi...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Go to sleep, quasi...
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



lol, amazing how just having xda open makes it stay awake...  yes im still up...  computers still on, and im still here...


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 29, 2012)

Hiya Quasi

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

---------- Post added at 11:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 AM ----------

morning a.cid

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hiya Quasi
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sup!!  guess it is nearing my bedtime of 5am...


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> sup!!  guess it is nearing my bedtime of 5am...

Click to collapse



shoot man i still have two hours at work and stupid oreillys has me comin in at 7 today. i dont even get home till 8 lol! dont know why they even put me on today they know i cant work 20 hours str8


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 29, 2012)

Well I've just got to work, settled in with a coffee and gonna catch up on some episodes of Grimm. 

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------

Morning all that are still awake

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> shoot man i still have two hours at work and stupid oreillys has me comin in at 7 today. i dont even get home till 8 lol! dont know why they even put me on today they know i cant work 20 hours str8

Click to collapse



dang dude...  5hour energy and redbull...  and dont hardly do anything...  maybe they wont schedule you like that again...


----------



## undercover (Oct 29, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> shoot man i still have two hours at work and stupid oreillys has me comin in at 7 today. i dont even get home till 8 lol! dont know why they even put me on today they know i cant work 20 hours str8

Click to collapse



That's illegal here... 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 29, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> shoot man i still have two hours at work and stupid oreillys has me comin in at 7 today. i dont even get home till 8 lol! dont know why they even put me on today they know i cant work 20 hours str8

Click to collapse



That's rough, thankfully as Tinky has said that's illegal here. Not that I would work those hours anyway

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> dang dude...  5hour energy and redbull...  and dont hardly do anything...  maybe they wont schedule you like that again...

Click to collapse



ive alrdy told them this lol! im just working there bc one of my best friends needed help getting his store in order. so he brought me in. he will take over as mang when the other guy leaves, he is the one who messed up.


tinky1 said:


> That's illegal here...
> 
> its two diff jobs! im a medical flight dispatcher by night and slang parts during the day  i worked on the ambulance for around five years b4 i started dispatching.
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



edit: i messed that multi up lol


----------



## a.cid (Oct 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hiya Quasi
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Afternoon, man


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> as of now, I don't wanna see the name rr5678.

Click to collapse





Apex_Strider said:


> True, I was being a jackass about his dumb speed test. Oh, and the fact that he just barged in here like he owns the friggin' place. Quasi, show this n00btard what Internet speeds really are...

Click to collapse



And who are you two?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

So "Sandy" isn't quite here yet....although it's awful windy out there.
Limos are down, cabs are still up (for now  )
How's everyone doing?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 06:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 AM ----------




rr5678 said:


> And who are you two?

Click to collapse



They, unlike you.....are members here.
Bye now.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> So "Sandy" isn't quite here yet....although it's awful windy out there.
> Limos are down, cabs are still up (for now  )
> How's everyone doing?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



fine and you


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> fine and you

Click to collapse



Trying to pull my cabs off the street... My boss isn't ready for the "big shut down" though. Sigh.
Other than that, we're okay here... So far. 


I hope you get your work thing figured out. 
Maybe it's a typo? 
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## rr5678 (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> They, unlike you.....are members here.
> Bye now.

Click to collapse



And tell me, since when did everything go to hell here?


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> So "Sandy" isn't quite here yet....although it's awful windy out there.
> Limos are down, cabs are still up (for now  )
> How's everyone doing?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



when's it due to hit you?

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> when's it due to hit you?
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Now (a few hours ago when I last watched the talking heads on tv) around 12pm. They've changed it so many times that all I know for sure is it'll hit today. 
Are you gonna get hit?
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Trying to pull my cabs off the street... My boss isn't ready for the "big shut down" though. Sigh.
> Other than that, we're okay here... So far.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



tryin to get that last cent! glad to hear all is still okay, stay safe.  thanks me 2 they know better ill call them around 6:30 and see


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

I've heard wind speeds are possible up to 100mph (although this screen shot says 75mph). It's the winds that worry me around here. I'm up on the Palisades cliff so flooding (in the immediate area, anyway) isn't a top concern
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## undercover (Oct 29, 2012)

Good luck BD. 

On a side note, I'm soooooo fed up with everyone talking about football at work (real football that is, not American one ) 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Good luck BD.
> 
> On a side note, I'm soooooo fed up with everyone talking about football at work (real football that is, not American one )
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



Don't start that "American football isn't real football" crap here.
Seriously. It's grounds for being bashed by so many bricks you won't know what hit you.

This is your final warning. 

(My Father played professional "American football" )

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 29, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I think prawesome listened to my last post

Click to collapse



I didn't  I went to sleep

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 29, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Good luck BD.
> 
> On a side note, I'm soooooo fed up with everyone talking about football at work (real football that is, not American one )
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



im not gona start buuuuuuut you mean soccer not football  ive been playing fifa 2012 trying to get more into soccer (football) its growing on me a lil


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> im not gona start buuuuuuut you mean soccer not football  ive been playing fifa 2012 trying to get more into soccer (football) its growing on me a lil

Click to collapse



I don't really care what they call it (although, I agree....it's soccer).
Just DO NOT say "American football" isn't real, or it isn't a sport, or it isn't football or anything else along those lines.
(Not you Fleur)
This goes to those across the pond and anywhere else that wants to start that debate.
It's NOT UP for debate. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't really care what they call it (although, I agree....it's soccer).
> Just DO NOT say "American football" isn't real, or it isn't a sport, or it isn't football or anything else along those lines.
> (Not you Fleur)
> This goes to those across the pond and anywhere else that wants to start that debate.
> ...

Click to collapse



lol i feel what you are saying bc to me its the best sport on earth by far! we have had this debate in the sports thread so many times and i think it even got shut down over it one time :laugh:


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> lol i feel what you are saying bc to me its the best sport on earth by far! we have had this debate in the sports thread so many times and i think it even got shut down over it one time :laugh:

Click to collapse



My dad played pro for the 49ers.
I LOVE football. (I'm a 49ers fan obviously)
They can debate whatever they want in the sports thread.
It's NOT an option here. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 29, 2012)

Good luck guys..Stay safe

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## Apex (Oct 29, 2012)

G'morning mafia and fellow probationarians! How's all the "riders on the storm" faring, hope all's well... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My dad played pro for the 49ers.
> I LOVE football. (I'm a 49ers fan obviously)
> They can debate whatever they want in the sports thread.
> It's NOT an option here.
> ...

Click to collapse



black and gold here till the day i die (saints) i remember talkin to you about your dad one time. my grandmothers first cousin http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_David_Crow played for the niners

---------- Post added at 06:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> G'morning mafia and fellow probationarians! How's all the "riders on the storm" faring, hope all's well...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



good morning


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Good luck guys..Stay safe
> 
> Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:

Click to collapse



Morning







Apex_Strider said:


> G'morning mafia and fellow probationarians! How's all the "riders on the storm" faring, hope all's well...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Morning. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## a.cid (Oct 29, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Good luck BD.
> 
> On a side note, I'm soooooo fed up with everyone talking about football at work (real football that is, not American one )
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



Manu vs chelsea?
Talk about fans getting butthurt!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## undercover (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't really care what they call it (although, I agree....it's soccer).
> Just DO NOT say "American football" isn't real, or it isn't a sport, or it isn't football or anything else along those lines.
> (Not you Fleur)
> This goes to those across the pond and anywhere else that wants to start that debate.
> ...

Click to collapse



Easy tiger. I never said or implied that it's not a sport or not a good sport. I respect any sport. All what I meant to do is to have a little banter about football/soccer thing. 
And re final warning, I'd get a bit offended by that normally, as I didn't say anything that should provoke it, but I understand that you are on a high alert atm. 
Peace  

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## K.A. (Oct 29, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Manu vs chelsea?
> Talk about fans getting butthurt!
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Referees United vs Chelsea. 
Also, American football is simply football and the other is simply soccer.. none is fake or not a sport or anything...
Also, stay safe BD and anyone else in danger of being hit by Sandy...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

Here's number one...


Damn sideways picture 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 29, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Easy tiger. I never said or implied that it's not a sport or not a good sport. I respect any sport. All what I meant to do is to have a little banter about football/soccer thing.
> And re final warning, I'd get a bit offended by that normally, as I didn't say anything that should provoke it, but I understand that you are on a high alert atm.
> Peace
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



we dont get to see many games in the states but the last world cup was awesome and ill be watching the next one also!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Easy tiger. I never said or implied that it's not a sport or not a good sport. I respect any sport. All what I meant to do is to have a little banter about football/soccer thing.
> And re final warning, I'd get a bit offended by that normally, as I didn't say anything that should provoke it, but I understand that you are on a high alert atm.
> Peace
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



It's not UP for debate. This isn't the sports thread.
That whole "real football" crap irks me. They are both REAL sports, regardless of what someone chooses to call them.
The "final warning"comment was meant to convey that's it's not up for discussion. In this thread

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## a.cid (Oct 29, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Referees United vs Chelsea.
> Also, American football is simply football and the other is simply soccer.. none is fake or not a sport or anything...
> Also, stay safe BD and anyone else in danger of being hit by Sandy...

Click to collapse



I find ot really funny, that if there's any rival match coming up, doesn't matter if its united vs chelsea, or united vs arsenal, or mancity/liverpool/tottenham vs united...
It always spans out as united vs the rest of the clubs...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 29, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Here's number one...
> View attachment 1439810
> 
> Damn sideways picture
> ...

Click to collapse



drink 3 for me


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

Football what?!?


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Football what?!?
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse








Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> drink 3 for me

Click to collapse



I haven't got the money 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

---------- Post added at 11:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Yes, no, can you repeat the question?


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

I'll be back.....maybe.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 29, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I haven't got the money
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



oh well the one your sippin on now is good enough  i may have time this weekend to have a cple, i hope.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't really care what they call it (although, I agree....it's soccer).
> Just DO NOT say "American football" isn't real, or it isn't a sport, or it isn't football or anything else along those lines.
> (Not you Fleur)
> This goes to those across the pond and anywhere else that wants to start that debate.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not a football fan but its very name implies foot-ball= ie kick a ball . Not pick it up, carry it and then maybe kick it. That's rugby 

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> oh well the one your sippin on now is good enough  i may have time this weekend to have a cple, i hope.

Click to collapse



I'll have a few for ya tomorrow 
Gonna be payday, so it's all good 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning BD 

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## a.cid (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'll be back.....maybe.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



"Hey I just met you, and this is crazy...
The thread remains here, so post back maybe?"


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

a.cid said:


> "Hey I just met you, and this is crazy...
> The thread remains here, so post back maybe?"
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Hey I just met you, let's have a baby, but here's a condom, for health and safety.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Apex (Oct 29, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hey I just met you, let's have a baby, but here's a condom, for health and safety.
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Such a conflicted song, that is... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Such a conflicted song, that is...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Just like the person who wrote it.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## K.A. (Oct 29, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I find ot really funny, that if there's any rival match coming up, doesn't matter if its united vs chelsea, or united vs arsenal, or mancity/liverpool/tottenham vs united...
> It always spans out as united vs the rest of the clubs...
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Cause United is the only team that buys referees and not players...


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 29, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'll have a few for ya tomorrow
> Gonna be payday, so it's all good
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



i know thats right :highfive:


----------



## K.A. (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Oct 29, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just like the person who wrote it.
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Speaking of writing... Gigatechworld.com? You're slacking, slacker! Pull your arse outta this thread and knowledge-ify me... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

I've let myself down 
I had enough money to buy 4 pints yet I only bought 1 and now going home just to sleep 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## werked (Oct 29, 2012)

Morning fellas, ladies and Snowflake!! :beer:


----------



## undercover (Oct 29, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning fellas, ladies and Snowflake!! :beer:

Click to collapse



Hey werked.  

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## werked (Oct 29, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Hey werked.
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



Sup tinktink


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 29, 2012)

Morning werked

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## werked (Oct 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning werked
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Hey hey!!


----------



## undercover (Oct 29, 2012)

werked said:


> Sup tinktink

Click to collapse



Not much. Trying to find out more about that 


And how are you? 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 29, 2012)

What. The. F***.

It's ****ing cold outside. I'm in Florida for Christ ****ing sake and this **** is below 70F.

This means war.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi guys
What do you think about Iron Man 3 trailer?

Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 29, 2012)

hiu115 said:


> Hi guys
> What do you think about Iron Man 3 trailer?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app

Click to collapse



Ask tony stark.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 29, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Ask tony stark.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm too cool to meet tony stark, let alone ask him directly. LoL

Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## trell959 (Oct 29, 2012)

Morning people, powers still out from last night 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Morning people, powers still out from last night
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How are your batteries holding out

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow, this thread's silent as fvck
better go to bed now... see ya

Be safe for those who are in Sandy's way

Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app


----------



## werked (Oct 29, 2012)

Friday Bump


----------



## K.A. (Oct 29, 2012)

werked said:


> Friday Bump

Click to collapse



DAFUQ?


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 29, 2012)

King ACE said:


> DAFUQ?

Click to collapse



Werked can travel trough time?!! 
DFAQ?!

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 29, 2012)

werked said:


> Friday Bump

Click to collapse




-_-





King ACE said:


> DAFUQ?

Click to collapse



^^This.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm not a football fan but its very name implies foot-ball= ie kick a ball . Not pick it up, carry it and then maybe kick it. That's rugby
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Don't. Just don't. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't. Just don't.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Yo BD

How's the weather?

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## werked (Oct 29, 2012)

King ACE said:


> DAFUQ?

Click to collapse



awwww yea yawllll



ppero196 said:


> Werked can travel trough time?!!
> DFAQ?!
> Trolls, trolls everywhere

Click to collapse



erm....maybe??:fingers-crossed:



jaseglenn4 said:


> -_-
> ^^This.
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Technically, it's Monday HOWEVER it is MY Friday!!  Won't have to be back in this piece til next weekend!!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## cascabel (Oct 29, 2012)

morning everyone. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't. Just don't.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I'm not implying that what you call football isn't a sport, it is. I'm just saying that it's not exactly what the name implies. 

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## werked (Oct 29, 2012)

:highfive:






[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------




cascabel said:


> morning everyone.
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



hey cas


----------



## cascabel (Oct 29, 2012)

hey ms. werked.

hey you guys and girls that are going to get hit by he storm okay? just saw the news and that's one serious storm.  stay safe.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 29, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hey ms. werked.
> 
> hey you guys and girls that are going to get hit by he storm okay? just saw the news and that's one serious storm.  stay safe.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Getting hit tonight. Supposed to be pretty bad :/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Oct 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> How are your batteries holding out
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Second battery, 62% 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Oct 29, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Getting hit tonight. Supposed to be pretty bad :/
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



yeah. that's what the news said. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Second battery, 62%
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hey trell. no electricity?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## trell959 (Oct 29, 2012)

cascabel said:


> yeah. that's what the news said.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I'm at school so I'm not sure if it's still out at home.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Oct 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Well I'm at school so I'm not sure if it's still out at home.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



how is there now? danm i just hate calamities. seems like they're becoming more common lately. :banghead:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

cascabel said:


> how is there now? danm i just hate calamities. seems like they're becoming more common lately. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Conundrums are even worse.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## cascabel (Oct 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Conundrums are even worse.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



and paradoxes. they make my head hurt. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

All of it makes my head hurt.
Ow.
My head hurts.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 29, 2012)

KITTEH! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 29, 2012)

Stay safe BD! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## cascabel (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



sorry bd, but that + what i saw on the news... it's bad. hope you're all prepared there...  

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## a.cid (Oct 29, 2012)

I so wish to take on the chelsea dude, but I had a really ****ed up day...
I could do with some beer...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## cascabel (Oct 29, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I so wish to take on the chelsea dude, but I had a really ****ed up day...
> I could do with some beer...
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



beat you to it. spent 12 hours minimum on an accounting project. not even paid. drinking now to chill.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

cascabel said:


> sorry bd, but that + what i saw on the news... it's bad. hope you're all prepared there...
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



It's not even here yet. (The actual storm)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## cascabel (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's not even here yet. (The actual storm)
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



it's supposed to hit soon right? well, you guys and girls in the east coast stay safe. hoping it's not as bad as it sounds...

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## a.cid (Oct 29, 2012)

cascabel said:


> beat you to it. spent 12 hours minimum on an accounting project. not even paid. drinking now to chill.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Nothing with studies...
But I don't feel like typing out my sorrows atm...
Some violent **** happened today...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## cascabel (Oct 29, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Nothing with studies...
> But I don't feel like typing out my sorrows atm...
> Some violent **** happened today...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sounds serious. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Nothing with studies...
> But I don't feel like typing out my sorrows atm...
> Some violent **** happened today...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You okay? Your family okay? Friends? Other significant people in your life?
I hope so. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You okay? Your family okay? Friends? Other significant people in your life?
> I hope so.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



What she said 
What's up man? 



QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

You don't say??!!








Sent from your mom.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 29, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> This just isn't your typical storm my friend. The wind strength had a reach of up to 898 miles. That's almost big enough to effect the entire rest coast. Most weather services, like NOAA are calling this the biggest storm ever to hit the United states. Sandy is going to effect 66 million people, that's not including possible power outages either.
> 
> Idk if you were joking around or not.

Click to collapse



First *898mph*

 that would level heaven and earth!! 

no joke. I lived through many major storms. Snow, wind/hurricane and rain. Most people here probably don't even remember what happened to Vermont last year... Yeah it changed things up... life goes on... NO JOKE!

I have come to take weather forecasting with a grain of salt. Knowing something is coming, is enough. It's the sensationalism that goes along with it, that throws people into a head-spin. 

I hope all goes well for anybody nervous about this.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> First *898mph*
> 
> that would level heaven and earth!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not 898mph. It's an 898 MILE REACH, meaning it will cover an area that size.


Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------

I for one am worried. If you are not, good for you. Don't talk down to people who are.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## a.cid (Oct 29, 2012)

cascabel said:


> sounds serious.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse







Babydoll25 said:


> You okay? Your family okay? Friends? Other significant people in your life?
> I hope so.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse






QuantumFoam said:


> What she said
> What's up man?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Left home early, while leaving sis informed that our driver met with an accident (on our scooter that he was driving around for some stuff), and my dad and two of my uncles went to the spot...
I left home for my classes, and when I returned, they hadn't returned yet...
Not at home, not at office (they hadn't had a bath yet, so not surprised), none of them returning calls...

I returned around half way through my classes, everyone was worried **** at home...

When I went to the accident spot, people told me that a young guy with a scooter (my family driver) collided head on with a bike coming from the wrong side...
The other guy was from that area, so he called up people and beat up my driver...
When my dad and uncles had arrived there, more people arrived and both the parties collided...
****ed up scene, 15/20 people against 3 of my family members...
Those bloody ******* started the violence, attacking my uncle on the back while they were leaving...
Dad and the other uncle jumped in...
Bad ****
Bastards already had the man advantage, what more the ****ers picked up wooden logs and hit both of my uncles on the head...(was bleeding badly, thankfully nothing serious)
[My fam also replied in kind]
Dad got a bruised eye, 18 stitches on his nose (the middle part which divides your nose in two halves got completely off the skinn), lots of scratches and bruises all over...
One of my uncle fractured his hand...

So I found out they were in the public hospital...reached there and they were just getting dispatched with the basic cleanup and treatment...
Then went to the police station and filed cases against the people...
Took them to a private hospital and had all xrays and stuff taken after that...
Thankfully nothing as serious...

I'm tired and all spent now...


Bloody ****ing bastards shouldn't come near me if they value their life...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## undercover (Oct 29, 2012)

I really don't think he is talking down to people here, just trying to relax you lot a bit. In the end of the day, you sit there calmly or you sit there panicky it will hit you exactly the same, but being calm might actually save someones life, as people tend to make stupid decisions when stressed.


Sorry to hear that Cid. **** happens unfortunately, I've been in some not very nice situations myself. I hope you are not planning to retaliate later, this is when stuff goes really wrong.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I for one am worried. If you are not, good for you. Don't talk down to people who are.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Never spoke down to anybody, simply stating fact's. 898 was my bad, thought he was saying mph. yeah I'm in this radius. Already have wind speeds with gusts of 71mph. Lost 2 big limbs on my 100yo willow.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I really don't think he is talking down to people here, just trying to relax you lot a bit. In the end of the day, you sit there calmly or you sit there panicky it will hit you exactly the same, but being calm might actually save someones life, as people tend to make stupid decisions when stressed.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Cid. **** happens unfortunately, I've been in some not very nice situations myself. I hope you are not planning to retaliate later, this is when stuff goes really wrong.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not panicky. Just on alert. I am responsible for an entire company of people and property...not too mention Sparky and the flock

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 01:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------




a.cid said:


> Left home early, while leaving sis informed that our driver met with an accident (on our scooter that he was driving around for some stuff), and my dad and two of my uncles went to the spot...
> I left home for my classes, and when I returned, they hadn't returned yet...
> Not at home, not at office (they hadn't had a bath yet, so not surprised), none of them returning calls...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sorry to hear that. I hope everything turns out ok.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 29, 2012)

Morning:
BD
Quasi
KC
Memp
Quantom
Tony
Skinny
Tinky
Acid
Cascabel
Missed people
Lurks
Storm

Noobs not stated above


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 29, 2012)

Morning BC

Best tracker W/ YT vids and traffic cams


----------



## werked (Oct 29, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning:
> BD
> Quasi
> KC
> ...

Click to collapse



You always miss me


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

werked said:


> You always miss me

Click to collapse



That's cuz he's a n00b. Don't feel bad. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 29, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Morning BC
> 
> Best tracker W/ YT vids and traffic cams

Click to collapse



How is it going?

Ugh I have to work all day then go home an do more hw 

Too many deadlines on hw assignments all together


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Beer

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 29, 2012)

werked said:


> You always miss me

Click to collapse



I am sorry I only skimmed the last 2 pages, I apologize.

Good morning werked! 

BD Afternoon to you and snowflake


----------



## werked (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's cuz he's a n00b. Don't feel bad.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Thanks
Just wanted to help ease your mind a little.... You are a smart chick, common sense goes a long way in times like these. If something feels even remotely dangerous, don't do it. Power will prob be first thing to go bc of the wind involved. So as long as you've got some nonperishables in the house you'll be good there. Hmmm.... What else.... Oh, I know you and spark are veer drinkers. Put that beer on ice so xyour not in n out of fridge when the power is gone and can try to save things you may have in there. Enuf rambling, just be safe and please try not to be too scared. These things generally sound worse than the are (meaning what you actually hear going on outside) bc even just 30mph winds can sound crazy mean. :thumbup:


----------



## K.A. (Oct 29, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning:
> BD
> Quasi
> KC
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning..


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 29, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Morning..

Click to collapse



People I missed 

Morning :silly:

Its hard to remember all these noobies in the mafia, 

OUR MAFIA IS GETTING HUGE!!


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 29, 2012)

Stupid Nexus 4 dropping the price on my gnex... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 29, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning:
> BD
> Quasi
> KC
> ...

Click to collapse



You spelt it all wrong


@a.Cid : sorry to hear that man




QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 29, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> You spelt it all wrong
> 
> 
> @a.Cid : sorry to hear that man
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey listen here you noob, you are lucky you made the morning list


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 29, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey listen here you noob, you are lucky you made the morning list

Click to collapse









QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 29, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> View attachment 1440798
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



@BD can I borrow a brick?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 29, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> @BD can I borrow a brick?

Click to collapse



.




QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## ronnie498 (Oct 29, 2012)

werked said:


> You always miss me

Click to collapse



I do


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

So I made Sparky and the flock leave early this morning.....guess who came back? :banghead::banghead::banghead::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::banghead:

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 29, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> I do

Click to collapse



I now pronounce you Ronnie and....?




QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## Apex (Oct 29, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Stupid Nexus 4 dropping the price on my gnex...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Crybaby... 

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> @BD can I borrow a brick?

Click to collapse



No. They are being used.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Crybaby...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



O hai




QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Crybaby...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*

Click to collapse



Hey apex, missed you on the list


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 29, 2012)

Afternoon Apex & ronnie


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi gauise

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 29, 2012)

^^^BD's PICS^^^^ 



My dad is going to be in new jersey in the next couple of days to visit my uncle and do tax work


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> ^^^BD's PICS^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> My dad is going to be in new jersey in the next couple of days to visit my uncle and do tax work

Click to collapse



Where in Jersey?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Where in Jersey?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



shoot, I am unsure, let me see if I can find the city name 

---------- Post added at 11:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 AM ----------

@BD

Scotch Plains,NJ


----------



## werked (Oct 29, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> I do

Click to collapse



Hey Ronnie!!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> shoot, I am unsure, let me see if I can find the city name
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's south west of me.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 29, 2012)

Dead thread 

Also need some help and bumps with puzzle help: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1953623


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

A crane was blown down in NYC



Well collapsed actually

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> A crane was blown down in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn 

Hey so did you see my message about my dad going to Scotch Plains,NJ ?

Is that near the hurricane area?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Damn
> 
> Hey so did you see my message about my dad going to Scotch Plains,NJ ?
> 
> Is that near the hurricane area?

Click to collapse



Yes. I answered you. It's south west of me. As big as this storm is.....it's not in the direct path, but in the secondary areas on the hurricane coverage map

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 03:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------

Actually, depending on what course the storm takes....it COULD BE in the path.....but I don't think it's THAT likely.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. I answered you. It's south west of me. As big as this storm is.....it's not in the direct path, but in the secondary areas on the hurricane coverage map
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry must of missed that 

And wow


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

@Beer I live near all the little stars on the map .....just to give you an idea
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> @Beer I live near all the little stars on the map .....just to give you an idea
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Seems pretty far, but never know


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 29, 2012)

BC use this map. It has many features, including webcams and yt vids

Best tracker


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Seems pretty far, but never know

Click to collapse



It's not that far. It ain't that close either, though.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## trell959 (Oct 29, 2012)

At home bump. Power's on 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> At home bump. Power's on
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## trell959 (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



How are you guys hanging bd?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> At home bump. Power's on
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey trell 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey mafia. Damn it's windy out.


----------



## werked (Oct 29, 2012)

Sup trell


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 29, 2012)

The worst for me us coming tonight. 

Stay safe mafia 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Oct 29, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey trell
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Yo David 


Halo tonight??






prototype7 said:


> Hey mafia. Damn it's windy out.

Click to collapse




What's up man?






werked said:


> Sup trell

Click to collapse






Young Lady 




Mephikun said:


> The worst for me us coming tonight.
> 
> Stay safe mafia
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Stay safe Meph

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 29, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> The worst for me us coming tonight.
> 
> Stay safe mafia
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Same here... the main time over here is 5:00 pm to 2:00 am.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 29, 2012)

Guys get me a 48 hr live code and I'll join you lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 29, 2012)

Nexus 4 announced: http://reviews.cnet.com/cell-phones/lg-nexus-4/4505-6454_7-35517164.html


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yo David
> 
> 
> Halo tonight??
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Nexus 4 announced: http://reviews.cnet.com/cell-phones/lg-nexus-4/4505-6454_7-35517164.html

Click to collapse



Old news lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yo David
> 
> 
> Halo tonight??
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe halo, I have to finish a packet tracer lab first  it could take me all night 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Oct 29, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Nexus 4 announced: http://reviews.cnet.com/cell-phones/lg-nexus-4/4505-6454_7-35517164.html

Click to collapse



Yes sir. About to but my Note up for sale...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> How are you guys hanging bd?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I made Sparky and the birds leave early this morning......He came back about an hour and half ago. -_- 
So we're all here. :banghead:
I'm moving between home and work (not that easily, I might add) to keep an eye on things.
Otherwise we're okay.
How are you?
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 03:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Yes sir. About to but my Note up for sale...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 29, 2012)

Guys, do you know how to get a 48 hr code? Lol I wanna join you tonight 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I made Sparky and the birds leave early this morning......He came back about an hour and half ago. -_-
> So we're all here. :banghead:
> I'm moving between home and work (not that easily, I might add) to keep an eye on things.
> Otherwise we're okay.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm doing great. I really don't want to let this thing go, I really like it!!  but I really want this Nexus 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 29, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Thanks man
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 It was announced today...


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 29, 2012)

BD, any wind there?

Can you post little more pics? 

Also, if any weather thing hits my area, I will make live stream.


Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 29, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> It was announced today...

Click to collapse



We've know about it for hours lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm doing great. I really don't want to let this thing go, I really like it!!  but I really want this Nexus
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, I feel ya. I'm probably getting one too. At least we'll be in same device forums at the same time.
I liked the fact that you had my note. I know you took good care of it.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 29, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> BD, any wind there?
> 
> Can you post little more pics?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzzwwtr4mJo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 29, 2012)

There's nothing going on in my area


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 29, 2012)

Moar pics

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for the vid and pics BD.

I subscribed to your YT channel.

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hx2TXkaHkRw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

alright ive been lurking for hours...  BD your dish is crooked...  hello everyone else...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> alright ive been lurking for hours...  BD your dish is crooked...  hello everyone else...

Click to collapse



Hey bro, where ya been


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 29, 2012)

Guys guys. 

I need a cheap xbl code lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> alright ive been lurking for hours...  BD your dish is crooked...  hello everyone else...

Click to collapse



That's not my dish. I don't have satellite Tv. That's the dish for the idiots who used to live in the second floor.
When I moved here Direct TV was included in my rent, but I got tired of it going out whenever it rained, was windy or someone sneezed.  (plus I wanted teh interwebz) so I gave the box back to my LandLord and got FIoS.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's not my dish. I don't have satellite Tv. That's the dish for the idiots who used to live in the second floor.
> When I moved here Direct TV was included in my rent, but I got tired of it going out whenever it rained, was windy or someone sneezed.  (plus I wanted teh interwebz) so I gave the box back to my LandLord and got FIoS.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



ahh...  maybe a project for the disc?  im sure something can be built with it...

---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 PM ----------




TonyStark said:


> Hey bro, where ya been

Click to collapse



lol...  i come up from the deep bowels of the...  right here man...  you know...  :good:


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> ahh...  maybe a project for the disc?  im sure something can be built with it...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure. Why not. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 04:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------

Cookie? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 PM ----------

One Moar video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSXOiY81rxM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

no milk?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasi what up man? 

Today I was about to relapse on my energy drink and wanted a NOS, but they didn't have them at the shell. So I resisted buying an e-drink 

Also did you get your unemployment sorted out?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> no milk?

Click to collapse



I haz mocha cappuccino (or as sparky refers to it CRAPacino  )

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## werked (Oct 29, 2012)

:what:


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

werked said:


> :what:

Click to collapse



Noooooooooooo!
http://nooooooooooooooo.com

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Quasi what up man?
> 
> Today I was about to relapse on my energy drink and wanted a NOS, but they didn't have them at the shell. So I resisted buying an e-drink
> 
> Also did you get your unemployment sorted out?

Click to collapse



no... i am completely and totally broke until I either work or people pay me money for not working...  or both...  both would be cool...  im not gonna count on this upcoming job much longer and start looking again...


----------



## trell959 (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, I feel ya. I'm probably getting one too. At least we'll be in same device forums at the same time.
> I liked the fact that you had my note. I know you took good care of it.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



All except for the USB port that I managed to screw up...just like I did with my sgs2. I'm going to fix it before I sell it though.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Quasi what up man?
> 
> Today I was about to relapse on my energy drink and wanted a NOS, but they didn't have them at the shell. So I resisted buying an e-drink

Click to collapse



it took me almost two weeks after i put em down to come to...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> no... i am completely and totally broke until I either work or people pay me money for not working...  or both...  both would be cool...  im not gonna count on this upcoming job much longer and start looking again...

Click to collapse



I am sorry 

I wish you the best of luck getting a job soon


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I am sorry
> 
> I wish you the best of luck getting a job soon

Click to collapse



It's all good man...  been there plenty of times...  It's quite characteristic of myself to build every thing and destroy it...  just to keep doing it all over again...  I keep picking a different profession each time too....  first I ran a pizza plan, then I was cell phone repair tech, then an internet tech....  i wonder what'll be next...


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 29, 2012)

Hmmm no KC today...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 PM ----------



Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

that pic may have made my FB wall thanks...  usually put raunchier stuff but this one made the cut...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> that pic may have made my FB wall thanks...  usually put raunchier stuff but this one made the cut...

Click to collapse



Glad to be of service. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 05:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLO7tCdBVrA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Glad to be of service.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from your mom.


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 29, 2012)

Bump

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Bump
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hows the internet holding up...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Bump
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The Binghamton restaurant (a restaurant on a docked ferry boat) in Edgewater, NJ is partially submerged. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 29, 2012)

Cold toilets suck


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

Sup?


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

just found out on account of always being home im on halloween duty...  ive never done that before...  should i dress up?


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> just found out on account of always being home im on halloween duty...  ive never done that before...  should i dress up?

Click to collapse



You don't need a costume


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> You don't need a costume

Click to collapse



lol...  seriously though, should i try to figure something out?  i don't wanna be the guy not participating and they talkin bout me walking away...  i intend to be super-barred man dressed up as something...


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> lol...  seriously though, should i try to figure something out?  i don't wanna be the guy not participating and they talkin bout me walking away...  i intend to be super-barred man dressed up as something...

Click to collapse



I'm not doing crap for Halloween. Don't much like the holidays anymore


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> just found out on account of always being home im on halloween duty...  ive never done that before...  should i dress up?

Click to collapse



Yeah! Scare the crap out of those little buggers! 
Mwuahahahahaha!

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 05:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 PM ----------




The Archangel said:


> I'm not doing crap for Halloween. Don't much like the holidays anymore

Click to collapse



Not even Christmas? 
That's my birthday. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 05:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> lol...  seriously though, should i try to figure something out?  i don't wanna be the guy not participating and they talkin bout me walking away...  i intend to be super-barred man dressed up as something...

Click to collapse



How about a cable repairman? Zombie style. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## husam666 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey everyone

how's the hurricane going with you bd?


----------



## trell959 (Oct 29, 2012)

Power's out again. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> How about a cable repairman? Zombie style.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Whatever I do will have to use household items...  and require little effort...


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah! Scare the crap out of those little buggers!
> Mwuahahahahaha!
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> ...

Click to collapse



Last Christmas sucked, both me an my mom lost our jobs. My birthday was even worse, didn't get anything either. Then was in a car crash the next day.

Now you can see why I don't care bout holidays anymore.(There's a little more to the story)


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> how's the hurricane going with you bd?

Click to collapse



It's going. Apparently the worst hasn't hit us yet. 


I posted a bunch of you tube videos before (pipsqueako25 on youtube, or a few pages back)




trell959 said:


> Power's out again.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



http://nooooooooooooooo.com

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 05:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 PM ----------




The Archangel said:


> Last Christmas sucked, both me an my mom lost our jobs. My birthday was even worse, didn't get anything either. Then was in a car crash the next day.
> 
> Now you can see why I don't care bout holidays anymore.(There's a little more to the story)

Click to collapse



I'm sorry. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Whatever I do will have to use household items...  and require little effort...

Click to collapse




You can dooooo eeeeeeett!
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 29, 2012)

How long before it hits you bd


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## trell959 (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> http://nooooooooooooooo.com

Click to collapse



I'm not sure what's going on :sly:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's going. Apparently the worst hasn't hit us yet.
> 
> 
> I posted a bunch of you tube videos before (pipsqueako25 on youtube, or a few pages back)

Click to collapse



okay, just saw them. hope everything go well :fingers-crossed:

also I hope you don't lose internet connection, how else are you going to know the latest updates without facebook statuses


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



That chrome os?


----------



## trell959 (Oct 29, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1962817

 it's up. Tell your friends.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1962817
> 
> it's up. Tell your friends.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What was on that link?!?


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1962817
> 
> it's up. Tell your friends.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not bad price, I would buy it but no gsm 

Also you pre-order a nexus 4?


----------



## trell959 (Oct 29, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Not bad price, I would buy it but no gsm
> 
> Also you pre-order a nexus 4?

Click to collapse



Yes sir!! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 29, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Not bad price, I would buy it but no gsm
> 
> Also you pre-order a nexus 4?

Click to collapse





KC want to play some snooker?


----------



## trell959 (Oct 29, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What was on that link?!?
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



My phone for sale 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yes sir!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice man!! I am waiting for the following nexus next year as the time this one gets on sprint it will be old.

Maybe by then I will be on verizon, unless sprint gets there **** together and gives us decent 3g and lte here


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> KC want to play some snooker?

Click to collapse



Not yet cause I've not long woke up 


trell959 said:


> My phone for sale
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ah right. Explains why I couldn't see the link then 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## trell959 (Oct 29, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Nice man!! I am waiting for the following nexus next year as the time this one gets on sprint it will be old.
> 
> Maybe by then I will be on verizon, unless sprint gets there **** together and gives us decent 3g and lte here

Click to collapse




I think it's safe to say that Verizon has better coverage then everybody 

Also, I'm not sure if you already answered me, but Xbox tonight? 






KidCarter93 said:


> Ah right. Explains why I couldn't see the link then
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Why can't you?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I think it's safe to say that Verizon has better coverage then everybody
> 
> Also, I'm not sure if you already answered me, but Xbox tonight?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did answer you but here is what I said:

I said maybe cause I have a Packet Tracer HW lab to do and it is long and could take me most of the night. If I get halfway done with it or more before it gets too late. I will, If you are online tonight I will message you here and xbox


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 29, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Cold toilets suck

Click to collapse



pee on it first



KidCarter93 said:


> Sup?
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



hey broshish


trell where are you, that your power went out?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

1st shower in a week...  ahhh....  now to go see about staying sober through god... last meeting then i get to find somewhere else...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 29, 2012)

Whats going on ladies and gents? How is everyone doing tonight?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Why can't you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've not been a member for long enough.



TonyStark said:


> hey broshish
> 
> 
> trell where are you, that your power went out?

Click to collapse



Hey man 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 29, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Whats going on ladies and gents? How is everyone doing tonight?

Click to collapse



Still at work and its not night yet here 

Also Go help me on the puzzle: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1953623


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 29, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Still at work and its not night yet here
> 
> Also Go help me on the puzzle: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1953623

Click to collapse



lol potato tomato, same difference. 

And I will put my puzzle hat on in a bit, watching Firefly right now.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 29, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Still at work and its not night yet here
> 
> Also Go help me on the puzzle: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1953623

Click to collapse



It is on EST... tho poor Snowflake probably doesn't know that right now!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> How long before it hits you bd

Click to collapse



It's starting to hit now. The worst should be here very soon.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's starting to hit now. The worst should be here very soon.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Yeah it's coming for me now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's starting to hit now. The worst should be here very soon.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Best of luck to you and yours and remember to stay safe.




Mephikun said:


> Yeah it's coming for me now
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Cool story bro. The difference is we care about what happens to BD.


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 29, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Cool story bro. The difference is we care about what happens to BD.

Click to collapse



QFT


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 29, 2012)

I think my area is done with Sandy


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 29, 2012)

Seriously, this is not Photoshop...if you head over to CNN, you may still catch it. LOL


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

It's heeeeeeeerrrrrreeeeeee! 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's heeeeeeeerrrrrreeeeeee!
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Eesh.  Thinking about you guys...

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's heeeeeeeerrrrrreeeeeee!
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Be careful and stay safe BD.
That also goes to anyone else here who is in the firing line.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## husam666 (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's heeeeeeeerrrrrreeeeeee!
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's heeeeeeeerrrrrreeeeeee!
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Hope you are ok bd :fingers-crossed:

Do u have somewhere safe to go in your house? 

---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> Seriously, this is not Photoshop...if you head over to CNN, you may still catch it. LOL

Click to collapse



LULZ!!!

:laugh:

Maybe he got a job at google?  LOL


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Eesh.  Thinking about you guys...
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I haz a big scared. Mai house is shaking! I'm gonna hide in teh bathroom (no windows) nao! It's so freaking windy! Loud winds! 







KidCarter93 said:


> Be careful and stay safe BD.
> That also goes to anyone else here who is in the firing line.
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse




Thank you KC.
See above for why I haz a scared!
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------

Also I'm seeing freaky coloured lights in the sky....seriously. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz a big scared. Mai house is shaking! I'm gonna hide in teh bathroom (no windows) nao! It's so freaking windy! Loud winds! /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 30, 2012)

Duck and cover BD

Thanks KC. Wind gusts are up to 98mph now. Lost a pine tree and more limbs from trees.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Babydoll25 said:
> 
> 
> > I haz a big scared. Mai house is shaking! I'm gonna hide in teh bathroom (no windows) nao! It's so freaking windy! Loud winds! /QUOTE]
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's heeeeeeeerrrrrreeeeeee!
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



It's just a little rain and wind.


----------



## werked (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz a big scared. Mai house is shaking! I'm gonna hide in teh bathroom (no windows) nao! It's so freaking windy! Loud winds!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Headphones!! Try not to listen to the wind, it'll just make you scared. Seriously.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 30, 2012)

some animal was just slammed against our plate glass window


----------



## husam666 (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> BeerChameleon said:
> 
> 
> > It's not something you can see like a tornado.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

werked said:


> Headphones!! Try not to listen to the wind, it'll just make you scared. Seriously.

Click to collapse



The freaky lights are freaky! 
I'm listening to teh police/fire scanners
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> Babydoll25 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you have a basement or a shelter or something to hide in?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The freaky lights are freaky!
> I'm listening to teh police/fire scanners
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Post some pics god damnit!


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Post some pics god damnit!

Click to collapse



Kinda hard in the dark!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 30, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Kinda hard in the dark!

Click to collapse



Use the flash on the camera, duh.


----------



## undercover (Oct 30, 2012)

Damn, should have thought of that before. It would be good to set up a camera on tripod. Must be some amazing views. Too late now, hide and stay safe. No headphones, you need to be alert to surroundings. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 30, 2012)

:good::good: ^^^ this


My poor dog has been hiding in the coat closet for the past hour. he keeps whimpering.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

The lights just went out! 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## undercover (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The lights just went out!
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Keep updates coming BD. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 30, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Use the flash on the camera, duh.

Click to collapse



right... forgot my camera has "Day bright" feature.

Been without power for several hrs now.


----------



## undercover (Oct 30, 2012)

BD? 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 30, 2012)

I hope you have a good battery in your phone BD


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> BD?
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



I had to help Sparky put teh lantern light together (I held the flashlight)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 30, 2012)

Well i'm off! I just noticed a fresh Top Gear special James Bond episode!


----------



## undercover (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I had to help Sparky put teh lantern light together (I held the flashlight)
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Is it calming down yet?


----------



## trell959 (Oct 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Well i'm off! I just noticed a fresh Top Gear special James Bond episode!

Click to collapse



Y u no reply to me in the n7000 forum 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 30, 2012)

Order a 3 piece tender meal at Popeye's, get a 5 piece for my wait.

Epic. Win.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Y u no reply to me in the n7000 forum
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I haven't seen your post yet! Give me a sec!


----------



## werked (Oct 30, 2012)

B!tch


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Is it calming down yet?

Click to collapse



Nope. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

Why do the majority of hurricanes in America get given female names?


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 30, 2012)

BD whatever you do don't go outside, there are f***ing sharks swimming around New Jersey. 






http://www2.wbtw.com/news/2012/oct/...icane-sandy-shark-front-yard-wave-ar-4851965/



KidCarter93 said:


> Why do the majority of hurricanes in America get given female names?
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Because Hurricanes are just like women. They are loud, go on and on for hours, and wind up costing you lots of money.


----------



## undercover (Oct 30, 2012)

Short description of what's on bbc news now.

_HARDtalk
Dr Brooke Magnanti - Scientist and former prostitute

Katya Adler talks to Dr Brooke Magnanti, who, under the pseudonym Belle de Jour, achieved notoriety writing a blog about her sexual encounters as an escort girl working in London._

Kind of extreme, prostitute and scientist in one person 

---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Why do the majority of hurricanes in America get given female names?
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



IIRC there is a reason for that, but i can't remember what exactly. Maybe because they are b****s?


----------



## werked (Oct 30, 2012)

Meph thanking posts about women Trololol. Ur like 10 haha.  kids these days....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Because Hurricanes are just like women. They are loud, go on and on for hours, and wind up costing you lots of money.

Click to collapse



Haha! I'm happy with that explanation 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------




werked said:


> Meph thanking posts about women Trololol. Ur like 10 haha.  kids these days....

Click to collapse



^^^This x1000


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## undercover (Oct 30, 2012)

_Authorities had earlier issued a mandatory evacuation order for 375,000 people at risk from a storm surge predicted to be over 11 feet (3.5 meters), but the vast majority decided to brave it out._

WTF, how can someone to brave it out if evacuation is MANDATORY?! News quality these days, meh.

BD! PING!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> _Authorities had earlier issued a mandatory evacuation order for 375,000 people at risk from a storm surge predicted to be over 11 feet (3.5 meters), but the vast majority decided to brave it out._
> 
> WTF, how can someone to brave it out if evacuation is MANDATORY?! News quality these days, meh.
> 
> BD! PING!

Click to collapse



We all remember what happened the last time people refused to follow the evac orders. They got messed up and blamed the government for their own stupidity. Looks like these people didn't learn from New Orleans and Katrina.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 30, 2012)

werked said:


> Meph thanking posts about women Trololol. Ur like 10 haha.  kids these days....

Click to collapse



Lol what. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> _Authorities had earlier issued a mandatory evacuation order for 375,000 people at risk from a storm surge predicted to be over 11 feet (3.5 meters), but the vast majority decided to brave it out._
> 
> WTF, how can someone to brave it out if evacuation is MANDATORY?! News quality these days, meh.
> 
> BD! PING!

Click to collapse



Greatest. Bond. Movie. Ever.


----------



## undercover (Oct 30, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> We all remember what happened the last time people refused to follow the evac orders. They got messed up and blamed the government for their own stupidity. Looks like these people didn't learn from New Orleans and Katrina.

Click to collapse



Well, you can't force anyone, as you'd be endangering rescue services, but you end up endangering them by sending rescue to save some stupid asses when they are stuck anyway. Can't win.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> BD whatever you do don't go outside, there are f***ing sharks swimming around New Jersey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 08:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------

People are trapped in their cars in Hoboken....stupid hipsters.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## husam666 (Oct 30, 2012)

I wonder what will happen to the homeless people


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

Casually watching Pokemon. Yeah I'm cool


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Why do the majority of hurricanes in America get given female names?

Click to collapse



Both are wet and wild when they come, and take your house and car when they leave.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## undercover (Oct 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I wonder what will happen to the homeless people

Click to collapse



They won't lose a home. 

On a serious note there must be some centres organised where people can take shelter. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## werked (Oct 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I wonder what will happen to the homeless people

Click to collapse



One can only hope that this was planned for. I'm sure there where provisions made for those folks prior to the storm. I hope, if not someone will have some answering to do.

---------- Post added at 08:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------

Ok boys, enough with the women jokes.... BD has bricks.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 30, 2012)

Bd, I just saw jersey city on the weather, and it looked like a war zone. Looked like power surges and other sh!t happening. I hope you're weathering this fine. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> They won't lose a home.
> 
> On a serious note there must be some centres organised where people can take shelter.
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



They have shelters and are STRONGLY URGING the homeless to take it. (Police WILL (temporarily) arrest those they think they can just to get them inside)







werked said:


> One can only hope that this was planned for. I'm sure there where provisions made for those folks prior to the storm. I hope, if not someone will have some answering to do.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------
> 
> Ok boys, enough with the women jokes.... BD has bricks.

Click to collapse




And I will use said bricks to cause pain to those making those jokes.....
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## undercover (Oct 30, 2012)

And after Sandy I'm afraid BD's supply of loose bricks will grow 10fold at least. 

Off to bed. You lot in US of A hold tight and stay safe. Will follow up in the morning. Night. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Bd, I just saw jersey city on the weather, and it looked like a war zone. Looked like power surges and other sh!t happening. I hope you're weathering this fine.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



We have no electricity.
People in Hoboken are trapped in their cars and the police can't get to them.
There's a fire and the firefighters can't get to it.
It's freaking windy as he77 out. Loud winds.... That shake my house.
There's a crazy coloured flashing light in the sky. Sparky thinks it's aliens. 
I'm using my chromebook on VZW (free 100MB ftw)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 30, 2012)

Lights are flickerin

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> We have no electricity.
> People in Hoboken are trapped in their cars and the police can't get to them.
> There's a fire and the firefighters can't get to it.
> It's freaking windy as he77 out. Loud winds.... That shake my house.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try and stay safe babydoll and everyone else up that way. i know the emergency workers will do everything they can do for yall! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

Night Tinky


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just stay strong...  its not enough wind to take your house but it'll sure mess everything else up...

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

Cheers mafia!! Instead of doing my he tonight I am choosing tomorrow new ipa beer haven't tried yet and it is good!! Port makes good beer 






Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## werked (Oct 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> And after Sandy I'm afraid BD's supply of loose bricks will grow 10fold at least.
> 
> Off to bed. You lot in US of A hold tight and stay safe. Will follow up in the morning. Night.
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



Night tink


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Gotta love head


----------



## werked (Oct 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Gotta love head

Click to collapse



Bet "you know who" will thank this as well.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

werked said:


> Bet "you know who" will thank this as well.

Click to collapse



Yeah, it wouldn't surprise me lol


----------



## werked (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Cheers mafia!! Instead of doing my he tonight I am choosing tomorrow new ipa beer haven't tried yet and it is good!! Port makes good beer
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like I need to give you a lesson on brew pouring.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 30, 2012)

I see silly putty and a news paper. Looks like you have a fun night ahead of you.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

werked said:


> Looks like I need to give you a lesson on brew pouring.

Click to collapse



Lol I poured slow with the glass tilted 

When I opened the beer it foamed over, so it was already foamy when I started pouring 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Lol I poured slow with the glass tilted
> 
> When I opened the beer it foamed over, so it was already foamy when I started pouring
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



At least my pic from earlier was done right


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I see silly putty and a news paper. Looks like you have a fun night ahead of you.

Click to collapse



Lol actually that is early voting .material 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 06:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> At least my pic from earlier was done right

Click to collapse



What u talking about?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## werked (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Lol actually that is early voting .material
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Was Kermit on the ballot?!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Lol actually that is early voting .material
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait...you get freaking silly putty for voting early?!?!?!?!? I'm doing it tomorrow then!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What u talking about?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



This - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> This -
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just wait for the other half of this big beer, that one won't have foam as like I said it foamed over when I opened the bottle so that foam u see was just the over flow. Just wait 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> This -
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That was so unnecessarily large I quoted it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Wait...you get freaking silly putty for voting early?!?!?!?!? I'm doing it tomorrow then!

Click to collapse



Sure.. 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 30, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> That was so unnecessarily large I quoted it.

Click to collapse



I like your style.



KidCarter93 said:


> This -
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:good:


----------



## werked (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Just wait for the other half of this big beer, that one won't have foam as like I said it foamed over when I opened the bottle so that foam u see was just the over flow. Just wait
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



To avoid this in the future, you must take it to the head. No pun intended.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Just wait for the other half of this big beer, that one won't have foam as like I said it foamed over when I opened the bottle so that foam u see was just the over flow. Just wait
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



It better be all good. Especially because you've said it will be xD


prototype7 said:


> That was so unnecessarily large I quoted it.

Click to collapse



It's fine for me 

---------- Post added at 01:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 AM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It better be all good. Especially because you've said it will be xD
> 
> It's fine for me

Click to collapse



Don't worry it will  along with the other 5 beers I have 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## werked (Oct 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> This -
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Beer. Wait, where's apex?! Let me call him.... BEEEEEERRRRRRR
He'll come now, I'm sure of it.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Don't worry it will  along with the other 5 beers I have
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Good lad. You know it makes sense


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It better be all good. Especially because you've said it will be xD
> 
> It's fine for me
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 AM ----------

Click to collapse



I haz a scared!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

werked said:


> Beer. Wait, where's apex?! Let me call him.... BEEEEEERRRRRRR
> He'll come now, I'm sure of it.

Click to collapse



Quite a few more will be happening tomorrow though 
I'll make sure I have those drinks for you, as promised, aswell


----------



## werked (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


>

Click to collapse



what's wrong, BD?!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz a scared!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



How bad is it at the moment?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

Here you complainers about my pour!!!







Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Here you complainers about my pour!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ben Bailey: Road Rage and Accidental Beer Pouring Skill


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Ben Bailey: Road Rage and Accidental Beer Pouring Skill

Click to collapse



Wtf? How did u know I was watching that 

And no not accidental, I always have a good pour, like I said the bottle foamed over when I opened it  

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

I keep seeing the same pic of that beer...  looks awful tasty...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I keep seeing the same pic of that beer...  looks awful tasty...

Click to collapse



My pic taste better 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 30, 2012)

werked said:


> Beer. Wait, where's apex?! Let me call him.... BEEEEEERRRRRRR
> He'll come now, I'm sure of it.

Click to collapse



I'm here... :good:


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

werked said:


> what's wrong, BD?!

Click to collapse





KidCarter93 said:


> How bad is it at the moment?

Click to collapse



We just felt the house move and the water pipes are making gurgling noises.....it's dark, no electricity and the wind is VERY FREAKING LOUD AND SCARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Isn't that enough?


----------



## werked (Oct 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I keep seeing the same pic of that beer...  looks awful tasty...

Click to collapse



Tell me about it. I have training tomorrow, otherwise I'd have a few myself. I will later in the week, with pics.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Wtf? How did u know I was watching that
> 
> And no not accidental, I always have a good pour, like I said the bottle foamed over when I opened it
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Excuses, excuses 

---------- Post added at 01:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> I'm here... :good:

Click to collapse



Pfft! You took too long. You're not needed anymore


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

werked said:


> Tell me about it. I have training tomorrow, otherwise I'd have a few myself. I will later in the week, with pics.

Click to collapse



I'm afraid I won't be able to drink for a while...  $$ is tapped...  and no income right now...  I'm quitting smoking once this pack is finished...  sigh...  all my vices are dwindling...  pretty soon I'll be straight-edged...

BD you ok?  I'm sure there's all kinda crap going on outside, but your structure will make it...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey apex!! 




Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## werked (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> We just felt the house move and the water pipes are making gurgling noises.....it's dark, no electricity and the wind is VERY FREAKING LOUD AND SCARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Isn't that enough?

Click to collapse



Hell, I'd haz a scared if it was me. There are people on the streets in NYC. So, hopefully the worst is over.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> We just felt the house move and the water pipes are making gurgling noises.....it's dark, no electricity and the wind is VERY FREAKING LOUD AND SCARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Isn't that enough?

Click to collapse



Sh*t one :/


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Excuses, excuses
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y u no answer my question?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Wtf? How did u know I was watching that
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Look at the pic again


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Look at the pic again

Click to collapse



Lol!! Wow :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Y u no answer my question?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



vvvThis


prototype7 said:


> Look at the pic again

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm afraid I won't be able to drink for a while...  $$ is tapped...  and no income right now...  I'm quitting smoking once this pack is finished...  sigh...  all my vices are dwindling...  pretty soon I'll be straight-edged...
> 
> BD you ok?  I'm sure there's all kinda crap going on outside, but your structure will make it...

Click to collapse



No, I'm not okay.
I hope you're right. My pipes are now making crazy gurgling noises that keep getting louder....Sparky is seriously ready to leave....only it's too late to go anywhere. 


Did I mention I'm scared of the dark??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

Quasi uno?

Or if trell is around halo 3?




Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Quasi uno?
> 
> Or if trell is around halo 3?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm around, be on on a little while.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No, I'm not okay.
> I hope you're right. My pipes are now making crazy gurgling noises that keep getting louder....Sparky is seriously ready to leave....only it's too late to go anywhere.
> 
> 
> Did I mention I'm scared of the dark??

Click to collapse



Winds of 75mph won't take down a properly built place...  just all the trees and power lines...  now if you lived in a trailor, I'd be worried...  I have some self-shot katirna destruction footage, would it make you feel better if I posted a few pics?


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Quasi uno?
> 
> Or if trell is around halo 3?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you guys have a 48 hour xbl code or something I'll play. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

werked said:


> Hell, I'd haz a scared if it was me. There are people on the streets in NYC. So, hopefully the worst is over.

Click to collapse



I just want lights....or daylight.


BTW.... Those people are crazy...it's NYC 
(Disclaimer: I'm from Manhattan)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm around, be on on a little while.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Alright 

Quasi halo 3? Werked? Anyone else?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> If you guys have a 48 hour xbl code or something I'll play.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I thought you'd gave up on that lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> If you guys have a 48 hour xbl code or something I'll play.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Let me check my games 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Quasi uno?
> 
> Or if trell is around halo 3?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea we can get on something...  Is trell around?  else it's UNO...


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Let me check my games
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



You're awesome

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> If you guys have a 48 hour xbl code or something I'll play.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I found a 2 day one in my halo reach 

Let me check if it is still good and I'll send u a PM 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 30, 2012)

Sweet! Lmk man I'll start moving my 360 right noe

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Yea we can get on something...  Is trell around?  else it's UNO...

Click to collapse



Ya a meph is going to play 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Alright
> 
> Quasi halo 3? Werked? Anyone else?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I'm down for Halo...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Winds of 75mph won't take down a properly built place...  just all the trees and power lines...  now if you lived in a trailor, I'd be worried...  I have some self-shot katirna destruction footage, would it make you feel better if I posted a few pics?

Click to collapse



I never said this place was properly built...it's a pretty apartment...but all kinds of construction shortcuts by the previous owner (that was a contractor)....they said some places would see gusts up to 100mph (I wonder if I'm in one of those places??)
You could post some pics....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sweet! Lmk man I'll start moving my 360 right noe
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Check PM very shortly...

Typing the code in is in progress... :cyclops:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I never said this place was properly built...it's a pretty apartment...but all kinds of construction shortcuts by the previous owner (that was a contractor)....they said some places would see gusts up to 100mph (I wonder if I'm in one of those places??)
> You could post some pics....

Click to collapse



Are the birds freaking out?  

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sweet! Lmk man I'll start moving my 360 right noe
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Pm sent!!

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I never said this place was properly built...it's a pretty apartment...but all kinds of construction shortcuts by the previous owner (that was a contractor)....they said some places would see gusts up to 100mph (I wonder if I'm in one of those places??)
> You could post some pics....

Click to collapse



I'll have to hunt them...  got some good footage of the ninth ward after the water was gone...  and before the cleanup...  but yea, 75mph aint gonna take down a building...  100mph isnt...  when katrina came through here is was sustained winds of 80mph, and highest gust recorded was like 115...  it ripped all our shudders and shingles off...  and took down a few trees...  without power 5 days also...


----------



## werked (Oct 30, 2012)

Meph, did you seriously just thank this post?! Please tell me it was an accident. Weirdo



> No, I'm not okay.
> I hope you're right. My pipes are now making crazy gurgling noises that keep getting louder....Sparky is seriously ready to leave....only it's too late to go anywhere.
> Did I mention I'm scared of the dark??

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

werked said:


> Meph, did you seriously just thank this post?! Please tell me it was an accident. Weirdo

Click to collapse



On a thanking spree again xD


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 30, 2012)

Ehm... I don't remember thanking that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Ehm... I don't remember thanking that
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I saw it..  wondered why as well...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Ehm... I don't remember thanking that
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse


----------



## trell959 (Oct 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Ehm... I don't remember thanking that
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



What is your gamertag?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

im bottin up the xbox...  need a cig first...


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 30, 2012)

Powers out. C$%&

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## werked (Oct 30, 2012)

Apex has disappeared again. 
BEEEEEERRRRRRR.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

Oi. SNOTBUBBLE!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Are the birds freaking out?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Yes.


----------



## werked (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes.

Click to collapse



Hang in there BD.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

werked said:


> Apex has disappeared again.
> BEEEEEERRRRRRR.

Click to collapse



You called?


----------



## Apex (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey apex!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey buddy! How's it hangin'...?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Powers out. C$%&
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Welcome to the club


----------



## Apex (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry, I had to take a shower. I'm not "Quasi'ing it up" over here...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sorry, I had to take a shower. I'm not "Quasi'ing it up" over here...

Click to collapse



What you did there, I see it.
I now sound like a stalker


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sorry, I had to take a shower. I'm not "Quasi'ing it up" over here...

Click to collapse





BeerChameleon said:


> You called?

Click to collapse



yall playing halo 3?


----------



## werked (Oct 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sorry, I had to take a shower. I'm not "Quasi'ing it up" over here...

Click to collapse



Thank you.... I like it when boys smell so fresh n so clean. See what I did there??


----------



## trell959 (Oct 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> yall playing halo 3?

Click to collapse



Why aren't you talking?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> yall playing halo 3?

Click to collapse



Yes do u have it?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

werked said:


> Hang in there BD.

Click to collapse



I'm out of thanks (there's a few posts that deserve thanks.... I'll have to switch back to mobile
NYU hospital is being evacuated backup generators failed. Hoboken is a mess for Emergency personnel....So is JC


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 30, 2012)

K guys pm me your gamer tags I'm in... Thanks beer it works

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## werked (Oct 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Why aren't you talking?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He said he was going out to smoke


----------



## Apex (Oct 30, 2012)

werked said:


> Thank you.... I like it when boys smell so fresh n so clean. See what I did there??

Click to collapse



Sir Apex got gator belts and patty melts and Monte Carlo's,
And El Dorado's I'm waking up out of my slumber feeling like Ralo,
So follow it's showtime at the Apollo,
Minus the Kiki Shepard what about a Mepho in a leopard-print?

---------- Post added at 09:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Thank beer, it works!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Indeed...


----------



## werked (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm out of thanks (there's a few posts that deserve thanks.... I'll have to switch back to mobile
> NYU hospital is being evacuated backup generators failed. Hoboken is a mess for Emergency personnel....So is JC

Click to collapse



Wow. You'd think they would have done a "dry run" in the days leading to the storm. 1st rule in emergency response/preparation .... Never assume something is going to work as designed.... NEVER.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## werked (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I might have laughed out loud a little. :thumbup:


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

werked said:


> Wow. You'd think they would have done a "dry run" in the days leading to the storm. 1st rule in emergency response/preparation .... Never assume something is going to work as designed.... NEVER.

Click to collapse



Ther's TWO fires in hoboken they can't get too.... The cops are rescuing people from cars...some they can't get too....They are requesting a helicopter at St Mary's hosp (The state police are the ones requesting it....) the power is out at hoboken HQ


----------



## Apex (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ther's TWO fires in hoboken they can't get too.... The cops are rescuing people from cars...some they can't get too....They are requesting a helicopter at St Mary's hosp (The state police are the ones requesting it....) the power is out at hoboken HQ

Click to collapse


----------



## werked (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ther's TWO fires in hoboken they can't get too.... The cops are rescuing people from cars...some they can't get too....They are requesting a helicopter at St Mary's hosp (The state police are the ones requesting it....) the power is out at hoboken HQ

Click to collapse



That makes me sad. Idk what type of hospitals these are?? I'm going to guess that NYU is a probably a L1 trauma center?? If so, not a good situation at all. NYU probably has a NICU as well.... SMH, that is horrible.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

Meph!!!

I found another 48 hours, though you have to make a new profile with new gamertag 

You still want to play?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

NYU it's definitely an L1, St Mary's is not.
They are sending a boat down Madison street in Hoboken now. No power in police HQ,   JC (heights) Firehouse has no power either now. Everything is dropping like flies.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Meph!!!
> 
> I found another 48 hours, though you have to make a new profile with new gamertag
> 
> You still want to play?

Click to collapse



Of course. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

Tree is down at 207 willow and its on fire 
WTF?
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Of course.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



PM SENT!!


----------



## werked (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> NYU it's definitely an L1, St Mary's is not.
> They are sending a boat down Madison street in Hoboken now. No power in police HQ,   JC (heights) Firehouse has no power either now. Everything is dropping like flies.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Yea, I just checked on that myself. How can preparation not have been made for backup power.... These things are supposed to be inspected on a regular basis. Ok, I'll stop now bc I'm making myself angry thinking about it. :banghead: Sorry, I'm very passionate about this type of thing.... Health care in general.... I understand that I don't know the whole story.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

werked said:


> Wow. You'd think they would have done a "dry run" in the days leading to the storm. 1st rule in emergency response/preparation .... Never assume something is going to work as designed.... NEVER.

Click to collapse



Ther's TWO fires in hoboken they can't get too.... The cops are rescuing people from cars...some they can't get too....They are requesting a helicopter at St Mary's hosp (The state police are the ones requesting it....) the power is out at hoboken HQ


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

meph, it didn't work?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

Verified:
Nyu hops generator down. Evacuating PICU & NICU down 9 flights of stairs

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## werked (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Verified:
> Nyu hops generator down. Evacuating PICU & NICU down 9 flights of stairs
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
Now, we can only pray that the emergency response training these folks had pays off. 
I wish everyone this storms path luck. Sometimes mother nature can be a B!tch.... Just hang in there BD, try to get some rest tonight. Tomorrow will be here before you know it.... Take solace in the fact that you are well protected in your home. You'll be ok girl.
I've gotta get some sleep. Plz keep me posted tho. I'll check back in on ya in the am.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> meph, it didn't work?

Click to collapse



No :/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

Don't leave me alone in here!
Please!

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 11:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------

Come back......

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 11:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> View attachment 1442093

Click to collapse



KC POST ALL THE THINGS!
don't leave 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm still here bd

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Mephikun (Oct 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> View attachment 1442098

Click to collapse



Your face is full of them 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Your face is full of them
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



My face is full of shenanigans?


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> My face is full of shenanigans?

Click to collapse



Yep

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Yep
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Well that was a great response.
Well done :thumbup:


----------



## Apex (Oct 30, 2012)

I just saw this on the news, right from my teevee lookity box. Looks like it's gettin' bad out there...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I'm still here bd
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Thank you.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well that was a great response.
> Well done :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Yep lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

Download  scanner radio abs search for Hoboken New Jersey Hoboken EMS fire public safety.
You can hear what's going on here

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey, at least the NYC subways will be getting a thorough cleaning... 

---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hey, at least the NYC subways will be getting a thorough cleaning...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------

Click to collapse



That's always good. It needs it

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't leave me alone in here!
> Please!
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> ...

Click to collapse



I never leave xD


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hey, at least the NYC subways will be getting a thorough cleaning...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------

Click to collapse



And the dwellers will get a bath too.  Its not all bad.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

There ya go bd....distract yourself with humor!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Oct 30, 2012)

Verified by Fox News:


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> There ya go bd....distract yourself with humor!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



It's dark and the sky haz a flashy though. 
Can someone sends me some damn LIGHT
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Put there by Al Gore:

Click to collapse



 ftfy

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's dark and the sky haz a flashy though.
> Can someone sends me some damn LIGHT
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I am a Light.  Now you know my last name.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I am a Light.  Now you know my last name.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I already knew your last name. I follow you on you tube..... 
Cute kid videos are very cute.
Snowflake approves.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I already knew your last name. I follow you on you tube.....
> Cute kid videos are very cute.
> Snowflake approves.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Ahh yes.:thumbup:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ahh yes.:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I'm pipsqueako25 on youtube 


Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm pipsqueako25 on youtube
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I know, I watched your video from earlier 


And not to sound picky, but can you shoot in landscape next time?  Please don't throw a brick at me.  Just a minor suggestion.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

What's everyone up to then?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What's everyone up to then?

Click to collapse



The usual.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The usual.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Why did I not expect that? :what:


----------



## Apex (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Mephikun (Oct 30, 2012)

Ffuuuu

Upstairs bathroom in parent's room = toilet clogged
Upstairs bathroom that my younger sister and I share = occupied
Downstairs half bath = effed up sink

Bathrooms, y u hate me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Why did I not expect that? :what:

Click to collapse



Well, you asked, and I didn't have to leave this thread to type it.  Thanks!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Mafia, y u hate me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



It's natural.


----------



## Apex (Oct 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Ffuuuu
> 
> Upstairs bathroom in parent's room = toilet clogged
> Upstairs bathroom that my younger sister and I share = occupied
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well, you asked, and I didn't have to leave this thread to type it.  Thanks!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



The only downside is gonna be repetitiveness in the other thread...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It's natural.

Click to collapse



Plus, how else could we insult a third of the population of Maine all at once?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It's natural.

Click to collapse



You suck lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Plus, how else could we insult a third of the population of Maine all at once?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> The only downside is gonna be repetitiveness in the other thread...

Click to collapse



Not gonna do it then.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> You suck lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's what she said?
I have no idea.


----------



## Apex (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse



Dafuq?





Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not gonna do it then.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Okay then. So the current downside is that people will miss your comment


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I know, I watched your video from earlier
> 
> 
> And not to sound picky, but can you shoot in landscape next time?  Please don't throw a brick at me.  Just a minor suggestion.
> ...

Click to collapse



I usually do. I didn't this time cuz I didn't want to open the door to much and let too much wind and rain inside....ya know cold birds are not happy birds

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Okay then. So the current downside is that people will miss your comment

Click to collapse



How do you keep an idiot in suspense?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> How do you keep an idiot in suspense?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Give Meph a piece of paper saying "Please turn over" on both sides?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I usually do. I didn't this time cuz I didn't want to open the door to much and let too much wind and rain inside....ya know cold birds are not happy birds
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Meh...I shouldn't have mentioned it....totally understandable.  I'm just a video geek.

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Give Meph a piece of paper saying "Please turn over" on both sides?

Click to collapse



:victory:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Meh...I shouldn't have mentioned it....totally understandable.  I'm just a video geek.
> 
> Sent from your mom.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fair play to him for sticking around this long though.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

Did anyone download the scanner app? Did I mention it's free

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Fair play to him for sticking around this long though.

Click to collapse



I was just going to say something to that effect.

The kid sure loves a good hazing.

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 08:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------

Sensitive guy in the Hurricane Sandy thread didn't appreciate my joke.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

Sparky's brother is going outside to grill in the hurricane in the dark cuz his electric went out and he doesn't want to waste all his steaks and chicken. Seriously? Wtf.
All I want is some more flashlights or.....electricity

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky's brother is going outside to grill in the hurricane in the dark cuz his electric went out and he doesn't want to waste all his steaks and chicken. Seriously? Wtf.
> All I want is some more flashlights or.....electricity
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Meat is expensive, you know.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Meat is expensive, you know.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Still.....that's nuts. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky's brother is going outside to grill in the hurricane in the dark cuz his electric went out and he doesn't want to waste all his steaks and chicken. Seriously? Wtf.
> All I want is some more flashlights or.....electricity
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I thought that said, "Spanky's brother" for a sec. LOLOLOL


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I thought that said, "Spanky's brother" for a sec. LOLOLOL

Click to collapse



:sly:

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Oct 30, 2012)

*Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar*


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

Now not only is Irving st out and the west side of Kennedy Blvd. But so is Nelson Ave and North st. Even the train station in Secaucus is out (of power). 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

Random wallpaper


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------

Only seven more hours until daylight. I don't mind no electricity so much.....but I haz a scared of teh dark.... 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------

Anyone here?


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 30, 2012)

silent it has been here


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> silent it has been here

Click to collapse



Do you have power?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Do you have power?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



yup. still have the wind blowing like hell


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> yup. still have the wind blowing like hell

Click to collapse



I don't. 
I'm glad you're okay though.
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't.
> I'm glad you're okay though.
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Dumb question, but you charged all your devices before the storm hit, right?


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't.
> I'm glad you're okay though.
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



im more concerned bout you instead,you are in the crap shoot of it all. unless a zombie outbreak happens, then ill start worrying bout myself,lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

so weird...i was just listning to this song while watching some news footage of the hurricane....then i made a few connections in my head...parallels with the hurricane....down to the dramatic end of the song with the rain sounds and dramatic piano.  but the whole first half of the song is chaotic....like a storm.  It's not for everyone, but give it a listen.  It's my favorite song by the band.







---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------

It might help to know that the singer on that song I just posted had barely met the band (he's not the original singer) when that album was recorded.  He was handed finished songs with pre-written lyrics.  He even recorded the vocals on his own in his own studio in France, where he's from, not in Denmark, where the band is from.

Not f'n bad.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

Dead thread is pretty dead.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Dead thread is pretty dead.

Click to collapse



I just posted metal.  I'm excused from the deadness.


----------



## a.cid (Oct 30, 2012)

Had a nice 10 hour sleep, cleared up my head...
What's up with everyone else?

Bd, what time is it at your place?
I understand your situation, nights+storm is not a nice combo...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I just posted metal.  I'm excused from the deadness.

Click to collapse



I suppose so, even though it's not my kind of thing.
The UK morning crew won't even be here for at least an hour yet 

---------- Post added at 05:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 AM ----------




a.cid said:


> Had a nice 10 hour sleep, cleared up my head...
> What's up with everyone else?
> 
> Bd, what time is it at your place?
> ...

Click to collapse



A.cid, Y U SO LAZY?!?


----------



## a.cid (Oct 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I suppose so, even though it's not my kind of thing.
> The UK morning crew won't even be here for at least an hour yet
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm like the epitome of lazy...

I wear whatever I can see first...I'm wearing the same shoes since the past month because I'm lazy to search for the other pair...
If I'm hungry and there's no food within arm's reach, I ain't hungry anymore...

I wouldn't even capitalize my i's if it weren't for auto-correct...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

Someone please remind me who's daughter Miranda Nicole was...I remember reading about her passing, but I don't remember which user that was.  Thanks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I'm like the epitome of lazy...
> 
> I wear whatever I can see first...I'm wearing the same shoes since the past month because I'm lazy to search for the other pair...
> If I'm hungry and there's no food within arm's reach, I ain't hungry anymore...
> ...

Click to collapse



Fair play.
I'm way too lazy sometimes aswell, but nowhere near as bad as I used to be.

 I try and find a reason to go out at least every couple of days and my reason always seem to be the same. Pub :beer:


----------



## a.cid (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Someone please remind me who's daughter Miranda Nicole was...I remember reading about her passing, but I don't remember which user that was.  Thanks.

Click to collapse



Ronnie's


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Someone please remind me who's daughter Miranda Nicole was...I remember reading about her passing, but I don't remember which user that was.  Thanks.

Click to collapse


ronnie498's


Aaaaaaaaaand I was too slow


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Ronnie's
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Thanks man...breaks my heart.


----------



## a.cid (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thanks man...breaks my heart.

Click to collapse



I know, sad stuff...



Also, I was too lazy to hyperlink the username...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thanks man...breaks my heart.

Click to collapse



When he first mentioned it, I really didn't know what to say at all.
It's one of those situations where unless you've been through it, you really don't know what to say or whether anything should be said.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> When he first mentioned it, I really didn't know what to say at all.
> It's one of those situations where unless you've been through it, you really don't know what to say or whether anything should be said.
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



My older daughter just turned 7.  Trust me, I know how lucky I am that she's in good health.  Losing her would absolutely destroy me.

---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------

And just like that...there went the thread.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm here. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm here.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You have power back?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 11:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------

OK goddammit....


here's an idea....




tomorrow/or sometime in the next 24 hours....i propose a post a pic of yourself day.

I know what most of you look like, but let the noobs bite...



i post drunk bathroom pics weekly, it's about time some of you show yourselves.




noone is exempt.  I don't care how crappy you look, just do it.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You have power back?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



VERY CRAPP PIC OF ME!!!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> VERY CRAPP PIC OF ME!!!!!

Click to collapse



we've seen enough of you, Ralph Macchio.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> we've seen enough of you, Ralph Macchio.

Click to collapse



LMFAO...  guess I'm exempt then?  sure you dont want another of me after not shaving for a week and a half?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

don't make fun of my bad ad placement, ok?





---------- Post added at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 AM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> LMFAO...  guess I'm excempt then?  sure you dont want another of after not shaving for a week and a half?

Click to collapse



naw man, you're alright....basically just asking for pics of some of our long-standing members, and noobs.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> don't make fun of my bad ad placement, ok?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll get another tomorrow but you gotta decide do u wanna see a week and a half of facial hair growth, or freshly shaven...  kinda lazy, so it'll probably be bearded up...

I'll leave you with these...


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 30, 2012)

"im growing so disturbed....nothing makes sense to me anymore...im learning to resist becoming more then you ever were..."


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> "im growing so disturbed....nothing makes sense to me anymore...im learning to resist becoming more then you ever were..."

Click to collapse



blah blah.  i'm a drummer.  i don't pay attention to lyrics.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> blah blah.  i'm a drummer.  i don't pay attention to lyrics.

Click to collapse



5FDP


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> 5FDP

Click to collapse



P3TDX?


----------



## a.cid (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't have a big ass mirror...
Not much of a photo guy either...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> P3TDX?

Click to collapse



5FDP= five finger death punch. what is yours?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I don't have a big ass mirror...
> Not much of a photo guy either...
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



well thats just too bad buddy...  wing it...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> 5FDP= five finger death punch. what is yours?

Click to collapse



That was my head hitting the keyboard.  Not a big fan of 5FDP.

---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 AM ----------




a.cid said:


> I don't have a big ass mirror...
> Not much of a photo guy either...
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Already, the excuses.  Goddamn.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 30, 2012)

thats me


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That was my head hitting the keyboard.  Not a big fan of 5FDP.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i love em


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> i love em

Click to collapse



Great pic.



Sofar, this is not going ahead as planned.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Great pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Sofar, this is not going ahead as planned.

Click to collapse



Theres people we've NEVER seen a pic of...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 12:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------

No excuses.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Theres people we've NEVER seen a pic of...

Click to collapse



youve already seen me  jk


TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Great pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Sofar, this is not going ahead as planned.

Click to collapse



thanks

?


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------
> 
> No excuses.

Click to collapse




so thats how its going to be?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes, I wrote "Quasimoto"...not sure why.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yes, I wrote "Quasimoto"...not sure why.

Click to collapse



I saw and laughed...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> so thats how its going to be?

Click to collapse



You're not mafia until we see the real 20 year old you.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 30, 2012)

there. used my ffc so ignore the quality


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> there. used my ffc so ignore the quality

Click to collapse



why only one lowercase letter?


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 30, 2012)

to prove im human


----------



## K.A. (Oct 30, 2012)

--------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 12:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 AM ----------

Arch....reminds me of one of my own pics from years ago...


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 30, 2012)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/onafk56ttfj4iqm/VID_20121030_035336.mp4

here is a live action view,lol


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 AM ----------
> 
> Arch....reminds me of one of my own pics from years ago...

Click to collapse



check my other post with the link


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/onafk56ttfj4iqm/VID_20121030_035336.mp4
> 
> here is a live action view,lol

Click to collapse



Noice!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 01:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Noice!
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Well, you've seen me in action, so its only fair.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 30, 2012)

thats just some quick ****, i had plans for a better one. that would take sometime though to make,lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> thats just some quick ****, i had plans for a better one. that would take sometime though to make,lol

Click to collapse



Well, hell, I hope this stretches out until tomorrow....people need to stop being *******, and show themselves.  Or maybe I'm just uber-shameless...


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 30, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> thats just some quick ****, i had plans for a better one. that would take sometime though to make,lol

Click to collapse





TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well, hell, I hope this stretches out until tomorrow....people need to stop being *******, and show themselves.  Or maybe I'm just uber-shameless...

Click to collapse



well im off to bed,getting to be that time of night for me


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well, hell, I hope this stretches out until tomorrow....people need to stop being *******, and show themselves.  Or maybe I'm just uber-shameless...

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> well im off to bed,getting to be that time of night for me

Click to collapse



Dude, don't ever hesitate to share in this thread.  Nice to know you bro.

---------- Post added at 01:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 AM ----------

And seriously, this new Miller Lite tall can can eat a ****....it has what they call "Grip Can"....they want it to feel like a football, or something, but the feeling I get when I pick it up is like the residue from an exploded can.  I'm not a fan.  It feels sticky,


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dude, don't ever hesitate to share in this thread.  Nice to know you bro.

Click to collapse



just going to leave this here for you guys to enjoy. got them a year after i was working at my old job. thats 2 years ago,had them out for a year an i can still put a needle through all 5 (idk if you can see my eyebrow peircing,on the right side)

ill catch up with ya'll tomorrow.

edit:link wasnt working


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dude, don't ever hesitate to share in this thread.  Nice to know you bro.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 AM ----------
> 
> And seriously, this new Miller Lite tall can can eat a ****....it has what they call "Grip Can"....they want it to feel like a football, or something, but the feeling I get when I pick it up is like the residue from an exploded can.  I'm not a fan.  It feels sticky,

Click to collapse



LOL havent seen them...  not that i browse the beer selection anymore anyways...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> just going to leave this here for you guys to enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



go ahead...leave us with broken links....wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 30, 2012)

check my post again. imgur didnt want to work


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> check my post again. imgur didnt want to work

Click to collapse



Nice!...i got that lower lip piercing in jail with the smallest tine of the comb we had.  It's gone now though.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nice!...i got that lower lip piercing in jail with the smallest tine of the comb we had.  It's gone now though.

Click to collapse



my lips were  14guage ,ears were 6guage and eyebrow was 14 again.

night guys


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> my lips were  14guage ,ears were 6guage and eyebrow was 14 again.
> 
> night guys

Click to collapse



night, swiss cheese guy.:laugh::good:


----------



## a.cid (Oct 30, 2012)

Okay, I dug up something from facebook...
Taken something like a year ago...






I'll click something when I get back home and flash a rom with a proper working camera lol 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Okay, I dug up something from facebook...
> Taken something like a year ago...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 There you go!!  wow...you guys have some white teeth.

---------- Post added at 01:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 AM ----------

REMINDER....This is a 24 hour "show-yourself" thread....don't be shy, don't be lame....show yourself!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 30, 2012)

@a.cid : where's that at? Near CST? 




QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

guess ima try and sleep earlier than my normal 5am bedtime...  i found some cherry knock-off nyquil...  i'm out for now...


----------



## a.cid (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> There you go!!  wow...you guys have some white teeth.

Click to collapse



Thanks man!
My skins all discolored because of the perennial sun...blame it on soccer 

Reminds me, I haven't met that chick after that pic was taken...



"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

---------- Post added at 02:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> @a.cid : where's that at? Near CST?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, halfway across the city, at Andheri...
You visited Mumbai before?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 02:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 AM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> @a.cid : where's that at? Near CST?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sooooo....show yourself.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 30, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Thanks man!
> My skins all discolored because of the perennial sun...blame it on soccer
> 
> Reminds me, I haven't met that chick after that pic was taken...
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah man 







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

erm. broken.


----------



## a.cid (Oct 30, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Yeah man
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Faiz...
Name fits 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Faiz...
> Name fits
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Someone clue me in....is "Faiz" Hindi for 'fail"?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Someone clue me in....is "Faiz" Hindi for 'fail"?

Click to collapse



Naah. It's Martian for "bored"




QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## a.cid (Oct 30, 2012)

Faiz is a Muslim-ish name for a guy...
@qf where do you live?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 30, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Faiz is a Muslim-ish name for a guy...
> @qf where do you live?
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Olympus Mons




QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## undercover (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning everyone. How's US of A holding up? 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Morning everyone. How's US of A holding up?
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



Morning stinky





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## a.cid (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Someone clue me in....is "Faiz" Hindi for 'fail"?

Click to collapse






a.cid said:


> Faiz is a Muslim-ish name for a guy...
> @qf where do you live?
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



In case you are wondering, the pic showed up for me..






"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## undercover (Oct 30, 2012)

What's going on here today? 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 30, 2012)

@a.cid and TheSkinnyDrummer


I got you both on Google Images. Search "gigatechworld" on Google Images and check out page no. 2





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## codeknight11 (Oct 30, 2012)

Anyone knows where can I download windows 8 pro free trial?
Searched the whole ****ing website, did not get any links to free trials :/

My upcoming projects -
nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 30, 2012)

Good morning people's, did all you east coasters make it through the night unscathed. 

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 30, 2012)

When there's a hurricane, I quickly imagined it would be like the ones in those cheap action movies. 

Sent from my HTC One S using XDA app


----------



## Apex (Oct 30, 2012)

G'morning all! Say, anyone get any Tapatalk updates? I did, and by the looks of things, the stickies are now showing up in the sub-forums before any other older/newer posts. This pleases me; finally people can see 90% of the threads that contains the info they need, and hopefully will quell a lot of these n00bs posting new threads regarding topics that have already been covered... :thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just cause we should be posting pics of ourselves, here's one taken yesterday 



"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 30, 2012)

I like it, makes it easier for me to search as well i use the app 90% of the time. Dylan is into paying with the pc when someone leaves the room. The missus turns it off when I'm at work

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey guys I'm back. Sandy took my lights out for some time. The trees made a big mess in my house... here's a glimpse. And the fences that were 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Oct 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just cause we should be posting pics of ourselves, here's one taken yesterday
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



We should? Damn. I missed that memo. Anyways, here's to late starts... 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Oct 30, 2012)

g'morning everyone. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Oct 30, 2012)

cascabel said:


> g'morning everyone.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Hey cascabel! Happy Tuesday, or Wednesday, or Monday, or whatever day it is in your very ambiguous time zone... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 30, 2012)

Good morning

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## cascabel (Oct 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



hey jugg. 
hey master apex. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi.jpg 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dumb question, but you charged all your devices before the storm hit, right?

Click to collapse



Yeah. I did. I also have a charger in the car and an external battery charger that can charge via usb....







The Archangel said:


> im more concerned bout you instead,you are in the crap shoot of it all. unless a zombie outbreak happens, then ill start worrying bout myself,lol

Click to collapse



Thanks.

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 09:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 AM ----------

So we have no electricity....which means no heat....no oven (although the stove top works with a match)....cold birds are cold 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah. I did. I also have a charger in the car and an external battery charger that can charge via usb....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your all in one piece which is more important. And you've a stove, so bonus

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## cascabel (Oct 30, 2012)

good to know you're ok BD. hope you get power back soon. i can only imagine how cold it must be there...

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi.jpg

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Your all in one piece which is more important. And you've a stove, so bonus
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



No oven though 
My birds are shivering. I have to get them somewhere warm. I don't care about myself. I can put clothes on. I want them to be warm.
Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 09:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 AM ----------




cascabel said:


> good to know you're ok BD. hope you get power back soon. i can only imagine how cold it must be there...
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Thanks. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi third time 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Hi third time
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah. Hi 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey everyone. Glad to see you in one piece BD. :thumbup:


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

werked said:


> Hey everyone. Glad to see you in one piece BD. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Thanks. How are you?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 30, 2012)

Good to see that all of you are in one piece 

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> @a.cid and TheSkinnyDrummer
> 
> 
> I got you both on Google Images. Search "gigatechworld" on Google Images and check out page no. 2
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm on page one now.  :victory:

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 30, 2012)

Power went out for a bit but I'm back! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

And you all need to post pics of yourselves today.  Looks like a few of you already have...nice!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 30, 2012)

No. I just got power back. Lol I'm a mess 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## werked (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thanks. How are you?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I'm good, be better at about 530 today.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No. I just got power back. Lol I'm a mess
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Save your excuses kiddo....I found a way to post pics of myself between beers last night.  Hop to it.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## huggs (Oct 30, 2012)

BD, Meph, Skinny, glad to see you guys are ok. How's the collatteral damage round you guys?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 30, 2012)

Likewise.

Though Skinnys on the WC





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

I've got a bunch of devices charging via usb on my hp....I still have my gateway to use later and a fully charged cr-48 (with one usb port)..... later I'll go-to my car and charge stuff

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm on page one now.  :victory:
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Where's my Thanks? 





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

huggs said:


> BD, Meph, Skinny, glad to see you guys are ok. How's the collatteral damage round you guys?

Click to collapse



Wind never broke 5mph...I'm fine.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 30, 2012)

huggs said:


> BD, Meph, Skinny, glad to see you guys are ok. How's the collatteral damage round you guys?

Click to collapse



Hey I'm one of the people who got hit bad toooo!! Lol

Anyways here's some damage that happened around here at my house.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 30, 2012)

Fine here's a pic of me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Hey I'm one of the people who got hit bad toooo!! Lol
> 
> Anyways here's some damage that happened around here at my house.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Welcome to the club. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 30, 2012)

Lol I think we have a couple downed trees and power lines. Not anything super majpr

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 30, 2012)

Ok I'll play. This is the latest pic of me ......

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

---------- Post added at 05:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------

...... nope just can't bring myself to press send

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## husam666 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey guys, glad to know everyone is alright


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey guys, glad to know everyone is alright

Click to collapse



Likewise! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey guys, glad to know everyone is alright

Click to collapse



My birds are cold. I have no heat. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## husam666 (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My birds are cold. I have no heat.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



give them a warm hug


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

Morning everyone...  up early...  Glad everythings ok so far BD...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 30, 2012)

Here's a pic of one of my parakeets. I had to zoom in considering that it would get scared if I had gotten closer. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Here's a pic of one of my parakeets. I had to zoom in considering that it would get scared if I had gotten closer.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Do you have heat? 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 11:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 AM ----------

I hope they get the electric back up soon (I really need heat).....

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## _Variable (Oct 30, 2012)

Can i join?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Do you have heat?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Yep... everything working perfectly fine.. I have a feeling PSE&G took out our electricity because everyone I called there light was taken out at about the same time and it came back around the same time. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## a.cid (Oct 30, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Can i join?

Click to collapse



Mephikun, this one is all yours to feed on...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Apex (Oct 30, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Can i join?

Click to collapse



Did Faiz send you here...? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Oct 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Did Faiz send you here...?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i don't get it. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Yep... everything working perfectly fine.. I have a feeling PSE&G took out our electricity because everyone I called there light was taken out at about the same time and it came back around the same time.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ok. Good

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Oct 30, 2012)

cascabel said:


> i don't get it.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



They're pals... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Oct 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> They're pals...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



lol. i'm in trouble then. qf abhors me. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Oct 30, 2012)

cascabel said:


> lol. i'm in trouble then. qf abhors me.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I find that hard to believe. How could anyone dislike the cascabel? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> How could anyone dislike the cascabel?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Idk. I don't like casc. 

 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## cascabel (Oct 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I find that hard to believe. How could anyone dislike the cascabel?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



QuantumFoam. nuff said. where is he anyway? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## undercover (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. Good
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Hey! 
Good to know you are ok. Much damage? 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Apex (Oct 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Idk. I don't like casc.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Well, no one likes you, Meph... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Oct 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Idk. I don't like casc.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



why not? i'm extremely loveable. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

---------- Post added at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Well, no one likes you, Meph...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



lmao. so i noticed.

sorry meph. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sup Apex, you at work?


----------



## Apex (Oct 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Sup Apex, you at work?

Click to collapse



Yeah man, overseeing a crew that's removing a Claus Oldenburg sculpture at Northpark. I'll upload a picture. What's going on with you, Quasi? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah man, overseeing a crew that's removing a Claus Oldenburg sculpture at Northpark. I'll upload a picture. What's going on with you, Quasi?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



THIS??    I can only imagine the size of teh diaper


----------



## Apex (Oct 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> THIS??    I can only imagine the size of teh diaper

Click to collapse



That's the one! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah man, overseeing a crew that's removing a Claus Oldenburg sculpture at Northpark. I'll upload a picture. What's going on with you, Quasi?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol...  you know I chuckle when I'm asked that...  sitting at the house...


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> That's the one!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's umm.....an interesting sculpture. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Oct 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> That's the one!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



danm i don't want to babysit the baby who uses that for his/her diapers. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1443398
> 
> View attachment 1443398
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'll climb that with that just my hands and feet for $20...


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 30, 2012)

Holy crap I'm scared lots of thunder

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## cascabel (Oct 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Holy crap I'm scared lots of thunder
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



i'm more afraid of lightning. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Holy crap I'm scared lots of thunder
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Take it easy bro...  It's thunder...


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Take it easy bro...  It's thunder...

Click to collapse



Ugh it's like nonstop and I'm seeing flashes 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## undercover (Oct 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Ugh it's like nonstop and I'm seeing flashes
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Imagine you are a celebrity and paparazzi are following you :thumbup:

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1443398
> 
> View attachment 1443398
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nice job you troll superintendent !! It's all going sideways....I LIKE WHERE THIS IS GOING


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 30, 2012)

I hope people in danger are okay today.  We have lost all power/phone etc.  http://db.tt/BfXx1cQe
 The culprit. 

On a more sad note.  Our 14yo Crocker got loose when my wife took the dogs out and we still can't find him 

Directly from Stark communication.


----------



## a.cid (Oct 30, 2012)

Hmm...



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> REMINDER....This is a 24 hour "show-yourself" thread....don't be shy, don't be lame....show yourself!

Click to collapse



Take note, people!






TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







That was me, dude... 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I hope people in danger are okay today.  We have lost all power/phone etc.  http://db.tt/BfXx1cQe
> The culprit.
> 
> On a more sad note.  Our 14yo Crocker got loose when my wife took the dogs out and we still can't find him
> ...

Click to collapse



Hope you find me OK Tony, I'm sure he's just checking out the wreckage like everyone else...


----------



## undercover (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



Imurge Furl...


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 30, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did I win?


------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Did I win?
> View attachment 1443505
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse



What phone is that?

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Did I win?
> View attachment 1443505
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse








Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 30, 2012)

What's with you guys taking pictures of yourselves?

This isn't a gay dating site.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> What's with you guys taking pictures of yourselves?
> 
> This isn't a gay dating site.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Are u sure?!

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 30, 2012)

Ok, the beard is purely down to laziness. Plus winter is coming





sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Ok, the beard is purely down to laziness. Plus winter is coming
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kenny Loggins?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Kenny Loggins?

Click to collapse



Or Mike, sans Mechanics.:thumbup:

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 30, 2012)

this was taken a few days ago, my bro photoshopped the gun >.>







Also, M_T_M, we know what you look like


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Kenny Loggins?

Click to collapse



If I was bothered that might be taken as an insult. But see the pic above... Is that the face of concern.................... I don't think

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 30, 2012)

Top secret device...if I tell you I then have to perma ban you 



ppero196 said:


> What phone is that?
> 
> Trolls, trolls everywhere

Click to collapse




Pics or you are having serious trolling withdraws :silly: 


husam666 said:


> this was taken a few days ago, my bro photoshopped the gun >.>
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> If I was bothered that might be taken as an insult. But see the pic above... Is that the face of concern.................... I don't think
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Pfft...if you were to take that as an insult I will lose all respect for a full grown man which posts a pic of himself in OT....  

Now..if it really bother you, I'll delete my post.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello:
Jase
Dexter- when ever you pop online
BD- How are you, is your house ok?
Skinny- Sup man
Husam- You still on break from school? 
Max- Even though you aren't talking 
Trell
Proto
KC
BOBO- where ever you are
M_T_M 
Tinky
Meph
Werked
Acid
Apex
Quasi
Juggles
ppero
Quantum
Storm
Finally People I missed: I f you are missed it means you are too noobie or I just forgot considering how many people our trying to join  or you posted a few pages back and was to lazy to skim through 




Oh ya and the lurks...


----------



## Apex (Oct 30, 2012)

Howdy David! How goes things...? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

Sup David:beer:

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 30, 2012)

Evening BC:thumbup:

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

---------- Post added at 07:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------

How's the puzzle thread going

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Howdy David! How goes things...?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Fine, just at work

I relapsed and got an energy drink this morning  

Also still have hw todo since I was playing games and drinking last night 

---------- Post added at 10:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Evening BC:thumbup:
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yesterday it was dead..

Go post in it now!! 

I will update it shortly..


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Fine, just at work
> 
> I relapsed and got an energy drink this morning
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NOS?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sup David:beer:
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



How you doing skinny you working hard?


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Fine, just at work
> 
> I relapsed and got an energy drink this morning
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would but that means of have to use search. 

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> NOS?

Click to collapse



Sadly they didn't have any other color  I really wanted to try green 





Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> I would but that means of have to use search.
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



here you lazy: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1953623


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Did I win?
> View attachment 1443505
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse



Yes. You win a sunflower seed.
See Snowflake too collect your prize.

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 01:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 PM ----------







Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sadly they didn't have any other color  I really wanted to try green

Click to collapse



The citrus, grape, and cherry are all good...  so is the regular, but I'm preferring the flavored NOS...  I mean I was...


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. You win a sunflower seed.
> See Snowflake too collect your prize.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> ...

Click to collapse



Relative of cousin IT maybe?

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> How you doing skinny you working hard?

Click to collapse



I came into work and saw my delivery...






Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> The citrus, grape, and cherry are all good...  so is the regular, but I'm preferring the flavored NOS...  I mean I was...

Click to collapse



Is citrus the green one?

I don't like grape.

I don't think I tried or seen cherry


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I came into work and saw my delivery...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Straight from Italy I reckon ? 

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Is citrus the green one?
> 
> I don't like grape.
> 
> I don't think I tried or seen cherry

Click to collapse



Yea citrus is green


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I came into work and saw my delivery...
> 
> Boxes tipping over image
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse





I would be like SOB!!! FML!! LOL  wtf were the delivery people doing? 

---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 AM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Yea citrus is green

Click to collapse



Does it taste like sprite?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I would be like SOB!!! FML!! LOL  wtf were the delivery people doing?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's got a bite to it kinda like sprite, but much more flavorful...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It's got a bite to it kinda like sprite, but much more flavorful...

Click to collapse



Well I will hunt for the red and green one. I may have to goto a bigger Circle K or Quicktrip to find it. Shell doesn't even have the regular NOS and Quickmart only has blue along with a lot of the circle K's


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Straight from Italy I reckon ?
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse



Some men just want to watch the world burn.







Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

431 Posts to go!! 

---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Some men just want to watch the world burn.
> 
> Outplaced box picture
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



LOL that needs to go on 9gag


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 431 Posts to go!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is my life lol

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Some men just want to watch the world burn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was leaning more towards haters gonna hate but... meh 

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That is my life lol
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



LULZ!!

That is funny though!!

---------- Post added at 10:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 AM ----------




M_T_M said:


> I was leaning more towards haters gonna hate but... meh
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse



You always lean towards that


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Pfft...if you were to take that as an insult I will lose all respect for a full grown man which posts a pic of himself in OT....
> 
> Now..if it really bother you, I'll delete my post.

Click to collapse



No not at all

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## undercover (Oct 30, 2012)

MTM just got trolled. *marks that day in calendar*

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 30, 2012)

.





BeerChameleon said:


> LULZ!!
> 
> That is funny though!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











jugg1es said:


> No not at all
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse





------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 30, 2012)

Right I'm off for a bit, chops is hungry and its dinner time

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## a.cid (Oct 30, 2012)

No, I'm not 8!
I just happen to like stupid candy :beer: 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 30, 2012)

a.cid said:


> No, I'm not 8!
> I just happen to like stupid candy :beer:
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse





------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## ronnie498 (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hello:
> Jase
> Dexter- when ever you pop online
> BD- How are you, is your house ok?
> ...

Click to collapse



I am always here just do not say much


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

a.cid said:


> No, I'm not 8!
> I just happen to like stupid candy :beer:
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Wanna be pop rocks 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 11:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 AM ----------




ronnie498 said:


> I am always here just do not say much

Click to collapse



Sorry Ronnie forgot you

How you holding up? 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## ronnie498 (Oct 30, 2012)

trying my best, how is everyone up where Sandy hit?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hello:
> Jase
> Dexter- when ever you pop online
> BD- How are you, is your house ok?
> ...

Click to collapse



no the holiday is over 

---------- Post added at 08:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------

@M_T_M find yourself


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> no the holiday is over
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------
> 
> @M_T_M find yourself

Click to collapse



I like that picture better then the new one


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 30, 2012)

@BeerChameleon : You actually spelt my nick correct 





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> @BeerChameleon : You actually spelt my nick correct
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well you were *****ing about it yesterday  and didn't want to hear more of your whining. You are lucky you are on the list today otherwise you would be outside the club waiting like everyone else 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

Jase: my house is still standing. I have no electricity and therefore no heat. I do however, have three pc's with full batteries, usb ports and charging cables....oh and my stovetop works. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> no the holiday is over
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------
> 
> @M_T_M find yourself

Click to collapse



The best looking of them all....Girl, you know is true :silly:

Also...that picture will be forever epic as many of the SMs on that image are gone now


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Jase: my house is still standing. I have no electricity and therefore no heat. I do however, have three pc's with full batteries, usb ports and charging cables....oh and my stovetop works.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Thats good, you can still eat and chat with us on 3g or 4g 

Glad you are ok and your house is still standing


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Jase: my house is still standing. I have no electricity and therefore no heat. I do however, have three pc's with full batteries, usb ports and charging cables....oh and my stovetop works.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Heat using stovetop.
It can produce quite a lot of heat if used correctly

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> The best looking of them all....Girl, you know is true :silly:
> 
> Also...that picture will be forever epic as many of the SMs on that image are gone now

Click to collapse



I dunno about that 

I think sassibob is the best looking


----------



## husam666 (Oct 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> The best looking of them all....Girl, you know is true :silly:
> 
> Also...that picture will be forever epic as many of the SMs on that image are gone now

Click to collapse



Yeah, I miss TRM :/


----------



## a.cid (Oct 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1443651
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse














husam666 said:


> no the holiday is over
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------
> 
> @M_T_M find yourself

Click to collapse



I can only recognize azrienoch 
The other guys, I feel like I've seen em, but don't remember...
Who all are they?






Babydoll25 said:


> Jase: my house is still standing. I have no electricity and therefore no heat. I do however, have three pc's with full batteries, usb ports and charging cables....oh and my stovetop works.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Ssup bd!
Did the storm pass?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I can only recognize azrienoch
> The other guys, I feel like I've seen em, but don't remember...
> Who all are they?

Click to collapse



Brown hair girl: Sassibob
Blond hair girl: TheRomMistress
The guy with the sunglasses next to azrienoch is ORB3000 
 the guy on the far right with the sunglasses and the the thumbs up is M_T_M 

I am unsure about the other guys


----------



## husam666 (Oct 30, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Who all are they?

Click to collapse



They are the heroes who died in Iraq for your freedom 

RIP

---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 PM ----------

shhhhhhhhhhh
let's keep it a secret


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> They are the heroes who died in Iraq for your freedom
> 
> RIP
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Too late


----------



## husam666 (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Too late

Click to collapse



Better late than never


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse









Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Heat using stovetop.
> It can produce quite a lot of heat if used correctly
> 
> Trolls, trolls everywhere

Click to collapse



Too dangerous to do for long. I did boil some water for awhile....steam heat?? (instant coffee FTW!) (also only two burners work  )

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I can only recognize azrienoch
> The other guys, I feel like I've seen em, but don't remember...
> Who all are they?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mostly. It's still kinda windy out. My whole house was shaking and the pipes were gurgling all nite long....

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------







Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 30, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> View attachment 1443757
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's time!!!


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 30, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 30, 2012)

Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 03:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------

There's like a crap ton of pse&g (power company ) trucks outside .....yay?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 30, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2012)

Spiderman time?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Spiderman time?:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What's it look like? 







Also max I need more facebook people to play bike race to unlock more levels LOL

---------- Post added at 12:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 PM ----------


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well looks like your tweet paid off

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What's it look like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Batman?  

More bikes you mean?  or levels 


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Well looks like your tweet paid off
> 
> Trolls, trolls everywhere

Click to collapse



You saw it? What's your Twitter name? Do I follow you? If I don't, I will.....

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 03:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------







Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Batman?
> 
> More bikes you mean?  or levels
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Levels in order to get the next level I need to play a facebook person and in order to get the level after I need 3 facebook friends. Also to unlock bikes


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Levels in order to get the next level I need to play a facebook person and in order to get the level after I need 3 facebook friends. Also to unlock bikes

Click to collapse



Ohhhhh I see  do I have you on Facebook  could do tthat? xD









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You saw it? What's your Twitter name? Do I follow you? If I don't, I will.....
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My Twitter page: https://twitter.com/markmagnus

I'm following you, so thats why i saw it.
I am trying to find more people from XDA to follow. I'm following the cool people of XDA only  (the mafia people, or friendly RCs )


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> My Twitter page: https://twitter.com/markmagnus
> 
> I'm following you, so thats why i saw it.
> I am trying to find more people from XDA to follow. I'm following the cool people of XDA only  (the mafia people, or friendly RCs )

Click to collapse



I'm following you. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------







Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ohhhhh I see  do I have you on Facebook  could do tthat? xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope  I am under David Metzger with a pic of my gf me and my dog Blondie 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## undercover (Oct 30, 2012)

WTF...... 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> WTF......
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



What? 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Nope  I am under David Metzger with a pic of my gf me and my dog Blondie
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Sent ;D

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 30, 2012)

Yay the telephone lines are down aka my **** dsl is! 

Leeching off my neighbors Internet 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## undercover (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> What?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I thought I went to Spiderman thread by mistake. 
Then I saw my username in the thread name....... 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I thought I went to Spiderman thread by mistake.
> Then I saw my username in the thread name.......
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



That has been the thread name for days....
You just noticed that? 
Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 PM ----------

I still don't have power or heat. Dammit

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That has been the thread name for days....
> You just noticed that?
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know, that's how I knew I was in the right place... Although it looks like Spiderman trolled this place. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I know, that's how I knew I was in the right place... Although it looks like Spiderman trolled this place.
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That has been the thread name for days....
> You just noticed that?
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't either. Using my friends house for the time being

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

HAHA max beat you buy a millasecond


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> HAHA max beat you buy a millasecond

Click to collapse



Haha xD





Still winning though 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I don't either. Using my friends house for the time being
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Lucky you. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Lucky you.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



How you holding up?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes you are and the new levels are hard


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 30, 2012)

Night all.

See you later.

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> yes you are and the new levels are hard

Click to collapse



Super hard  the desert 2 yeah? 

& seeya ppero 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Super hard  the desert 2 yeah?
> 
> & seeya ppero
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes f uck those levels!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yes f uck those levels!!

Click to collapse



XD artic 2 is harder 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 30, 2012)

Where's that skinny fool at??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD artic 2 is harder
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I need to play with one more facebook friend to get that


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 30, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Where's that skinny fool at??

Click to collapse



still in the freezer :laugh:


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> How you holding up?

Click to collapse



It's really cold in my house. Feels much colder than 50° I'm worried about my birds. We probably won't have power tonight either....

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> still in the freezer :laugh:

Click to collapse



B-r-r-r

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> It's really cold in my house. Feels much colder than 50° I'm worried about my birds. We probably won't have power tonight either....
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



That freakin sucks

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

Blue skies?!!!  There's hope!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

Also....the thermostat is a lie......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 30, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> still in the freezer :laugh:

Click to collapse



Wonder if he will turn into a drummer popsicle.







Babydoll25 said:


> It's really cold in my house. Feels much colder than 50° I'm worried about my birds. We probably won't have power tonight either....
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse






that's not good. At the same time it could be worse. Glad you are actually doing good, with no major damage or injuries




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> B-r-r-r
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Having fun? Lol


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Blue skies?!!!  There's hope!
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



All we need is.........HEAT! :banghead:

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Wonder if he will turn into a drummer popsicle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



-20 is painful.  I won't lie.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -20 is painful.  I won't lie.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I know you pain


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> All we need is.........HEAT! :banghead:
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Why does Canada send you so much cold air? You didn't ask for it!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

You know are scared of the dark when you make a mini led flashlight necklace.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Yes, my floor needs to be mopped....idc)




Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 30, 2012)

Holy smoke......      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.......   For real!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

Nelson Ave (the block behind mine) has lights on .....(although, it could be a generator) and so does the building on the corner of North st (both those places lost power AFTER we did).....maybe there's hope?


Please....make a wish, a positive thought, a prayer, send good karma that we get our power (and therefore our heat) back.
Do it so Snowflake won't be cold tonight.
Thank you.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 30, 2012)

Evening everybody... EVERYBoDY

BD hope things are turning a corner. I finaly got power back :good:


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

I HAZ TEH POWER!!!
AND HEAT!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm glad none of you are in NYC, they got devastated


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I HAZ TEH POWER!!!
> AND HEAT!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Well hot damn!  Just like that.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I HAZ TEH POWER!!!
> AND HEAT!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Still none at my house

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 30, 2012)

Just had to share my happiness, after months I finally have a working front camera on cm10 thanks to nk111. If you want to see my ugly face smiling then find the thread

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well hot damn!  Just like that.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



All of a sudden... Nelson Ave and the building on teh corner had power....and then........




BOOOOOM!!!!!!!!! Teh powerz had been restored!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::victory:

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------




watt9493 said:


> Still none at my house
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



:crying: Hopefully it will come back on soon.....

---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------




watt9493 said:


> Still none at my house
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



double post....I haz a sorry

---------- Post added at 06:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------




The Archangel said:


> I'm glad none of you are in NYC, they got devastated

Click to collapse



My mom and my dad live in New York (my mom is in Manhattan (where I am from btw)) and my dad is in the Hudson valley. Luckily they both are okay and have power. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Oct 30, 2012)

Beeeeeeers? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 30, 2012)

I ****ing hate moving.

It's the most time consuming bull**** ever.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Apex (Oct 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I ****ing hate moving.
> 
> It's the most time consuming bull**** ever.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I know, I think we all hate getting out of bed... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 30, 2012)

Reaching for the glass on the table is a chore

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 AM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> I ****ing hate moving.
> 
> It's the most time consuming bull**** ever.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



The last three times we've moved we've had less than a week between signing and moving in. Never again will it happen in that timeframe

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 30, 2012)

I have much family out in Nyack... Still haven't heard anything. My mom has 2 sisters there still and they have all their family's... I hope we get some news soon.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> All of a sudden... Nelson Ave and the building on teh corner had power....and then........
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They got lucky then, I've seen what happened there. Not very nice


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I know, I think we all hate getting out of bed...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

Since we've been without power.....we've been off Snowflake time (protocol requires that we default to Meatball time)....
We've now returned to Snowflake time.
Snowflake thinks it's time for some Tostito's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Seriously, She loves tortilla chips  )


This has been a public service announcement by Snowflake....
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

just wiped over 100gigs over everything trying to delete the MBR off my 2nd disk...  sigh...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Since we've been without power.....we've been off Snowflake time (protocol requires that we default to Meatball time)....
> We've now returned to Snowflake time.
> Snowflake thinks it's time for some Tostito's
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Meatball loves those chips too....but she likes washing her hands the most.






Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Apex (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Meatball loves those chips too....but she likes washing her hands the most.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LED nightlights -- good call. My house has one in every unused outlet... :thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Meatball loves those chips too....but she likes washing her hands the most.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow skinny, meatball is levitating


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 30, 2012)

Dafuq. Some little kid called me while screaming "YOU SUCK!!!! YOU SUUUUUUUUCK!" 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey guys

@meph They're on to you!! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Meatball loves those chips too....but she likes washing her hands the most.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



She could do with a step there, be much more comfortable for her

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## werked (Oct 30, 2012)

Sup family!! 
Good day, BD has power and I don't have to be back to work for a few days. I decided to skip the beer tonight, instead having a bottle of Sauvignon Blanc. :thumbup:


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Meatball loves those chips too....but she likes washing her hands the most.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Snowflake would like to cordially invite meatball (and spaghetti, of course) to have a tortilla chip with her.  

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 30, 2012)

Evening werked. How's you?

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## werked (Oct 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Evening werked. How's you?
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Good now that I'm reclining on my sofa with a lil drank


----------



## Apex (Oct 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Dafuq. Some little kid called me while screaming "YOU SUCK!!!! YOU SUUUUUUUUCK!"
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Even small children know about your suckage... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Oct 30, 2012)

Swiped from brand new Android 4.2 keyboard. So far very nice i must say. Like it quite a bit. The only thing is that Russian language doesn't swipe as well. Can't wait for SwiftKey flow thing.

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## werked (Oct 30, 2012)

I see everyone was posting pics earlier.... So here's a quick one of me. I'm being lazy, in a hat.... .... And it will be deleted in 5....4....3....2...........................


----------



## Apex (Oct 30, 2012)

werked said:


> Sup family!!
> Good day, BD has power and I don't have to be back to work for a few days. I decided to skip the beer tonight, instead having a bottle of Sauvignon Blanc. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



I'm a sucker for sophisticated women... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 30, 2012)

werked said:


> I see everyone was posting pics earlier.... So here's a quick one of me. I'm being lazy, in a hat.... .... And it will be deleted in 5....4....3....2...........................

Click to collapse



I'm going to repost that at some time

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Even small children know about your suckage...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 30, 2012)

So, Disney just bought LucasFilm. Looks like we are getting 3 more Star Wars movies. 

http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2012/10/30/disney-star-wars-lucasfilm/1669739/


----------



## werked (Oct 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm going to repost that at some time
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Nnnnnnooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

werked said:


> Nnnnnnooooooooooooooooooo

Click to collapse



Well I missed the last one, so got this one just to repost. Might even put it up on the evo thread.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

---------- Post added at 02:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 AM ----------

This one maybehttp://forum.xda-developers.com/sho...

[NSFW]Eye Candy(Wallpapers & Splashscreens)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey, no troll face this time! This pleases me. Though I missed the first one, I'm glad to have been around for the 'lazy hat' one... 

Sent from my MB865 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well I missed the last one, so got this one just to repost. Might even put it up on the evo thread.
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll never speak to you again AND I'll have BD throw every brick she has at you.


----------



## undercover (Oct 31, 2012)

Werked,you need to eat more 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

werked said:


> I'll never speak to you again AND I'll have BD throw every brick she has at you.

Click to collapse



As if I would....funny though.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

It's only got a few more minutes, then it's gone. I'm just to lazy to go grab my laptop atm. 

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Werked,you need to eat more
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



All muscle babe.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

Anyway, night night all. And werked, I didn't download it. Can't repost it, just wanted to see your reaction.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

I have guns....


----------



## undercover (Oct 31, 2012)

werked said:


> It's only got a few more minutes, then it's gone. I'm just to lazy to go grab my laptop atm.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wish I could say that about myself currently.... Been trying to talk myself into exercise for about 2 months now... 

Nvm, I WILL do it, promise. Need to lose 7kg approx and tone up quite a bit. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I wish I could say that about myself currently.... Been trying to talk myself into exercise for about 2 months now...
> 
> Nvm, I WILL do it, promise. Need to lose 7kg approx and tone up quite a bit.
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



My pic was from the summer.... I've since put on 5lbs (on purpose).... Can't really tell by looking at me but the scale doesn't lie.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 31, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> just wiped over 100gigs over everything trying to delete the MBR off my 2nd disk...  sigh...

Click to collapse



You mean that 100MB of allocated boot space on the second disk that doesn't go away?

I know how to fix it.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm going shopping tomorrow. I have GOT to get a tv console.... This dresser I have my tv sitting on worries me.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 31, 2012)

werked said:


> I'm going shopping tomorrow. I have GOT to get a tv console.... This dresser I have my tv sitting on worries me.

Click to collapse



You live in NC? I have family there...

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

Ugh.... Moving has alot of expenses.

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> You live in NC? I have family there...
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Yep sure do. Where is your family??


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

werked said:


> All muscle babe.

Click to collapse



_(*I noticed!*)_ 

Sent from my MB865 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2



werked said:


> I have guns....

Click to collapse



And Apex likie... 

Sent from my MB865 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 31, 2012)

Wewt! Finally got my new computer built and all set up, much faster than the old one


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm down for a while y'all... I had my user account stored on the drive I inadvertantly wiped... work in to fix it...   I'll be back at some point...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> She could do with a step there, be much more comfortable for her
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



You don't know Meatball.  Stools are for *******.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

Flashing redemption ROM on my note 10.1!! Awesome ROM set up it had!! Never seen that b4!! 





Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Flashing redemption ROM on my note 10.1!! Awesome ROM set up it had!! Never seen that b4!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Never seen AROMA installer before? Yeah, it is pretty sweet. Check out aroma file manager, it's basically a file manager you can use in recovery.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 31, 2012)

werked said:


> Ugh.... Moving has alot of expenses.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No idea, that's the side of the family I don't talk to. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Never seen AROMA installer before? Yeah, it is pretty sweet. Check out aroma file manager, it's basically a file manager you can use in recovery.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No   and will do!! 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No   and will do!!
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Aroma is the only thing I prefer about ResurrectionRemix ROM over PA.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Aroma is the only thing I prefer about ResurrectionRemix ROM over PA.
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Well it is sweet and the theming on this ROM is sick!!

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2012)

Beer: your n00bishness rears it's ugly head again.... how do you not know about this stuff? 


On another note:




Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Beer: your n00bishness rears it's ugly head again.... how do you not know about this stuff?
> 
> 
> On another note:
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't flashed a touchwiz ROM since my epic and we never had aroma..  plus this is the only ROM the 10.1 has currently besides cm10 beta 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 31, 2012)

i'm back up...  see if my files are on my externals...


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 31, 2012)

Zuuuuupæh

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

Sent from my MB865 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Oct 31, 2012)

I got my Halloween mask 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well it is sweet and the theming on this ROM is sick!!
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Yeah it is. I don't really do a lot with the themes to be honest. It's everything else that I seem to change.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

---------- Post added at 02:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 AM ----------




trell959 said:


> I got my Halloween mask
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Where is it?


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I got my Halloween mask
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hahahaha...dude why?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

Sent from my MB865 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hahahaha...dude why?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Well, you did ask for pictures.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well, you did ask for pictures.
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Yup...I just want to hear the reasoning....

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yup...I just want to hear the reasoning....
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I don't think there's any value reason for that 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## trell959 (Oct 31, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hahahaha...dude why?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Didn't I tell you about Halloween?  About a bunch of friends and me?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Didn't I tell you about Halloween?  About a bunch of friends and me?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I do remember that lol my bad

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

Damn, little late... 



Sent from my MB865 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



How is it up there? I see hoboaken on the news, and it looks like a war zone still. We at least have power and water back

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I haven't flashed a touchwiz ROM since my epic and we never had aroma..  plus this is the only ROM the 10.1 has currently besides cm10 beta
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Still, I knew about Aroma installer before I ever used a ROM that had it. 



But maybe I actually spend more time reading stuff than the average n00b. 




Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Still, I knew about Aroma installer before I ever used a ROM that had it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There was never aroma Installer in the forums I visit and I don't venture out of my nexus forums or note and neither forums say anything about aroma. 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> How is it up there? I see hoboaken on the news, and it looks like a war zone still. We at least have power and water back
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Hoboken is a war zone. The cops are going around in boats answering 911 calls. It's freaking nuts. They've started using Stevens Tech as a triage point cuz they can't get to St Mary's.....
 I'm glad you have power and water back. I'm happy I have HEAT!

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> There was never aroma Installer in the forums I visit and I don't venture out of my nexus forums or note and neither forums say anything about aroma.
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Maybe you should. 
Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------

Good night mafia and n00bs.... 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

Me gusta 






Sent From A Redemption Note 10.1


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 31, 2012)

washing down cherry nyquil with cherry NOS...


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hoboken is a war zone. The cops are going around in boats answering 911 calls. It's freaking nuts. They've started using Stevens Tech as a triage point cuz they can't get to St Mary's.....
> I'm glad you have power and water back. I'm happy I have HEAT!
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> ...

Click to collapse



Night BD.... Glad you will be warm tonight. :thumbup:


----------



## trell959 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Me gusta
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



David and Irene sittin' in a tree 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> David and Irene sittin' in a tree
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Are u 8 years old?

Sent From A Redemption Note 10.1


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Are u 8 years old?
> 
> Sent From A Redemption Note 10.1

Click to collapse








Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Lol sup skinny! 

Sent From A Redemption Note 10.1


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 31, 2012)

My phone is stupid. It auto connects to Mt neighbors wifi for some reason. No matter how many times I click forget... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Lol sup skinny!
> 
> Sent From A Redemption Note 10.1

Click to collapse



Just the usual, man.  How you been?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just the usual, man.  How you been?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Good I like this new Rom I put my note 10.1. It'd the only two Rom we have but it's awesome,

Sent From A Redemption Note 10.1


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Good I like this new Rom I put my note 10.1. It'd the only two Rom we have but it's awesome,
> 
> Sent From A Redemption Note 10.1

Click to collapse



I've been reading your posts about that...sweet!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 08:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------

I received a nice PM from ronnie498 earlier today, thanking me for asking about him in this thread last night. It put a smile on my face, because I've never spoken with him, but as a father, I can empathise.  Good stuff, Ronnie, you'll pull through, just like you said.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

Playing some gta san Andreas now 

Sent From A Redemption Note 10.1


----------



## a.cid (Oct 31, 2012)

Damn, I missed werked's pic...
I'm part of the night crew, kay?

Where's bobo?

I saw meatball's pic, and here's a pic of my cousin sister...




She woke up, and went to play...
Returned back all dirty, true kid style!
That's when this was taken...


P.s. don't quote this post, pic shall go away in an hour...
Revenge will be mine, werked!
Muahahahahaha!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

Bobo is at the races all week.:beer::beer::beer:

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 31, 2012)

So in the middle of moving, my mom had one of her work friends come over and help move my furniture.

Near my sofa was a diamond and ruby ring belonging to my grandfather.

Shortly after he left I realized that the ring is missing. It's not worth a lot, but it has sentimental value. I'm praying that all it is, is that I dropped it and will find it in the morning.

If not, the reckoning is at hand.

~Jaseglenn4


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 31, 2012)

werked said:


> I see everyone was posting pics earlier.... So here's a quick one of me. I'm being lazy, in a hat.... .... And it will be deleted in 5....4....3....2...........................

Click to collapse



 Deleted the pic...  OK...  anyways I'm out... early day tomorrow...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So in the middle of moving, my mom had one of her work friends come over and help move my furniture.
> 
> Near my sofa was a diamond and ruby ring belonging to my grandfather.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The work friend is a thief.  I solved it.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 31, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The work friend is a thief.  I solved it.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Genius.jpg

Btw, Skinny, check a few pages back in the "Post what you're doing now" thread.
It seems you have a fan 





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Genius.jpg
> 
> Btw, Skinny, check a few pages back in the "Post what you're doing now" thread.
> It seems you have a fan
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm HUGE in Bangalore!:fingers-crossed:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 31, 2012)

mrappbrain said:


> Im a skinny drummer!!!
> just joking...lol
> @theskinnydrummer  no offence dude..

Click to collapse





How weird can people get 



Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> How weird can people get
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com

Click to collapse



I responded to him in the thread.:victory:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 31, 2012)

Waaaay ahead of ya





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks Quantum, you murdered the thread.  Ya happy?


Goddamn...I wish my posts could have a theme song.  Each time I post, a unique ringtone would sound.  I'll keep dreaming.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> View attachment 1445119
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Didn't BD post that like two days ago?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Didn't BD post that like two days ago?

Click to collapse



I dunno. I know I put it in the images thread a while back. That's the only reason I've got it, but no idea if she did though :what:


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 31, 2012)

DISCLAIMER: I'm not 8 

As I would like to repost tinky's sentence:

<insert name here > and <insert name here> sitting on a tree 
(You all know what comes next)

Modern version should look like:

<insert name here > and <insert name here> sitting on a tree 

R O O T I N G 



Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> DISCLAIMER: I'm not 8
> 
> As I would like to repost tinky's sentence:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



F_U_C_K_I_N_G is my school of knowledge...perhaps things have changed?


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 31, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> F_U_C_K_I_N_G is my school of knowledge...perhaps things have changed?

Click to collapse



KidCarter and TheSkinnyDrummer sitting on a tree

F_U_C_K_I_N_G 

see...it looks weird

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 31, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thanks Quantum, you murdered the thread.  Ya happy?
> 
> 
> Goddamn...I wish my posts could have a theme song.  Each time I post, a unique ringtone would sound.  I'll keep dreaming.

Click to collapse









Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## codeknight11 (Oct 31, 2012)

Any linux or computer experts here? I really need help. I ****ed up my laptop and I have to submit my project on friday. I am sooo dead.

My upcoming projects -
nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> KidCarter and TheSkinnyDrummer sitting on a tree
> 
> F_U_C_K_I_N_G
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That makes zero sense.  Thanks for playing.


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 31, 2012)

what the **** did i just read?


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 31, 2012)

anyway i wont be on long tonight going to update some drivers, check a few things then I'm going to bed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

I need to make a new video with Sophie (Meatball).....but here's one of her first,...

https://vimeo.com/21095977


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

Good day to everyone on this fine and glorious morning. I'm awake and I feel good. 

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 31, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good day to everyone on this fine and glorious morning. I'm awake and I feel good.
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Morning. How do you feel 





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## a.cid (Oct 31, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Morning. How do you feel
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He feels good (¬˛  ¬ ”) 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm stood outside, it's 6 degrees c and
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## cascabel (Oct 31, 2012)

morning all. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

GOOD MORNING 

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## cascabel (Oct 31, 2012)

hey jugg. you're in a good mood. :thumbup:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

Good morning Mafia 

Notice: anyone not in the OP or the probationary members list has to GTFO and stop posting in here.
The Don


----------



## a.cid (Oct 31, 2012)

Haaaallllppp!
I'm blind I can't see the probationary members list?!!

Edit: dammit, smart keyboard would autocorrect everything!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## cascabel (Oct 31, 2012)

morning dex. 
so how do i go about being accepted as a probationary member? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## undercover (Oct 31, 2012)

Morning. Getting ready for some Halloween thingy with kids. But who thought Halloween do at 10am is a good idea? 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## cascabel (Oct 31, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Morning. Getting ready for some Halloween thingy with kids. But who thought Halloween do at 10am is a good idea?
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



you got a costume?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## undercover (Oct 31, 2012)

cascabel said:


> you got a costume?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



NO. I might put on that though for lulz 


Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> NO. I might put on that though for lulz
> View attachment 1445393
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



All you need now is a tash.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## undercover (Oct 31, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> All you need now is a tash.
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Had that too with that wig... Had a fancy dress party a few years back. Wig, tash and sideburns :thumbup:

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hey jugg. you're in a good mood. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I feel in such a good mood I may even attack my face with a razor today

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 31, 2012)

Morning everyone...  I should prob sleep for another hour but I kinda want some coffee...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Morning everyone...  I should prob sleep for another hour but I kinda want some coffee...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse








sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 31, 2012)

Morning people 

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

Morning morning morning

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 31, 2012)

Morning all

Evening here 





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com

---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 PM ----------

Oh and @Cascabel


Lol. When did I start "abhorring" you man? 





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Morning all
> 
> Evening here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Howdy Faiz! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 31, 2012)

Good morning!

But its 1 pm here


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 31, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Howdy Faiz!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hola Zack. How goes it





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Hola Zack. How goes it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure yet, just woke up and heard to work. I think I'm still asleep, at least mostly asleep. How's you? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 31, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Not sure yet, just woke up and heard to work. I think I'm still asleep, at least mostly asleep. How's you?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Eh. Pretty good. Majorly bored though


Oh and Cascabel, stop lurking 





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Eh. Pretty good. Majorly bored though
> 
> 
> Oh and Cascabel, stop lurking
> ...

Click to collapse



You wanna go to work for me today? I haz teh tiredz, and need to be lazy, in bed, watching cartoons... 

And g'morning, cascabel the lurk! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 31, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You wanna go to work for me today? I haz teh tiredz, and need to be lazy, in bed, watching cartoons...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Only if your work includes free coke and high speed internet 





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Only if your work includes free coke and high speed internet
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll buy you a 12 pack of Coke, but the internet sucks big time here. We can't have nice things... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 31, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'll buy you a 12 pack of Coke, but the internet sucks big time here. We can't have nice things...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Meh. Where do you work? Alcatraz? 





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Meh. Where do you work? Alcatraz?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pretty much. But I've made good friends with the warden, and get away with a lot of stuff -- like that time I shot a guy in the foot with a BB gun... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 31, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Pretty much. But I've made good friends with the warden, and get away with a lot of stuff -- like that time I shot a guy in the foot with a BB gun...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Niiiice. Get me souvenir 





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

Good morning y'all!! Day off and still can't sleep in.... Oh well. My home builder is meeting me here this morning.... I have a long list for him and a few WTFs.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 31, 2012)

Morning! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

G'morning werked, Meph, et. al... 

I was conflicted as to whom to address first, since you're both ladies, but I likes werked better! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 31, 2012)

werked said:


> Good morning y'all!! Day off and still can't sleep in.... Oh well. My home builder is meeting me here this morning.... I have a long list for him and a few WTFs.

Click to collapse






Mephikun said:


> Morning!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse




Morning y'all 






Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Morning y'all
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Q, you're becoming more "Southern-ified"... Nice! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 31, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Q, you're becoming more "Southern-ified"... Nice!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ha. You're influencing moi





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ha. You're influencing moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We do spend a lot of time together... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 31, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> We do spend a lot of time together...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse










Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

Good morning ladies, and apex how are you all on this fine day

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 31, 2012)

Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## trell959 (Oct 31, 2012)

Morning....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 31, 2012)

Morning mafia

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood....


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

Well its cold and overcast here and I really don't care

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

Who wants to come stain my deck?? 
Oh, and build my fence?? Then stain it.


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 31, 2012)

"The XDA Developer's Adventures: A hurricane named Sandy"

That would be a great movie title


----------



## ronnie498 (Oct 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Good morning Mafia
> 
> Notice: anyone not in the OP or the probationary members list has to GTFO and stop posting in here.
> The Don

Click to collapse



Ok


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 31, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Good morning Mafia
> 
> Notice: anyone not in the OP or the probationary members list has to GTFO and stop posting in here.
> The Don

Click to collapse



No hahaha


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Ok

Click to collapse



Hey Ronnie!! Good morning. I'm sure that you are welcome here. I can't think of anyone who wouldn't speak up for you. Hope you are doing well. 

---------- Post added at 09:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 AM ----------




Nick Fury said:


> No hahaha

Click to collapse



 that is all.


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi y'all

What's up?

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 31, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> G'morning werked, Meph, et. al...
> 
> I was conflicted as to whom to address first, since you're both ladies, but I likes werked better!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



... Fxxk you

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

werked said:


> Who wants to come stain my deck??
> Oh, and build my fence?? Then stain it.

Click to collapse



Good job I haven't got a dirty mind isn't it. Stain your deck indeed

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks to some dumba$$ limo driver (NOT Sparky) there's a limo outside the south garage with lovely hurricane debris all over it....and a cracked windshield.....dammit :banghead:

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thanks to some dumba$$ limo driver (NOT Sparky) there's a limo outside the south garage with lovely hurricane debris all over it....and a cracked windshield.....dammit :banghead:
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



:thumbdown::thumbdown: That sucks, give them an ear full.... And throw a couple bricks for good measure. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> ... Fxxk you
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I like you too Meph, just in a different way... (no homo) 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2



werked said:


> Hey Ronnie!! Good morning. I'm sure that you are welcome here. I can't think of anyone who wouldn't speak up for you. Hope you are doing well.

Click to collapse



^^^This^^^

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 31, 2012)

Morning guys...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

Need help choosing a costume for Halloween:



Nirvana baby? 



Chewie? 



Kirk Lazarus from Tropic Thunder? 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

nirvana baby, might get done for indecency though. 

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2012)

werked said:


> :thumbdown::thumbdown: That sucks, give them an ear full.... And throw a couple bricks for good measure. :thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



I may throw a firing someone's way. I'm pissed!

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 31, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Need help choosing a costume for Halloween:
> 
> View attachment 1445865
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I have a spare


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2012)

werked said:


> Hey Ronnie!! Good morning. I'm sure that you are welcome here. I can't think of anyone who wouldn't speak up for you. Hope you are doing well.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He has to ask to join. This random people posting here is getting out of hand

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

I _could_ go with my mask from two years ago:



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He has to ask to join. This random people posting here is getting out of hand
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Please see PM

---------- Post added at 10:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> I _could_ go with my mask from two years ago:
> 
> View attachment 1445882
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



wow that looks somewhat like me, after a bad night of drinking.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Please see PM

Click to collapse



Answered.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

Happy Halloween, everyone (sans unwelcome n00bs)



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Happy Halloween, everyone (sans unwelcome n00bs)
> 
> View attachment 1445893
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh I'm gonna be scary alright. 



Random cab/limo drivers BEWARE!
GRRRRRRR!
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

I didn't know it was Halloween.... Oh well, a good reason to have a few BEERS tonight.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 31, 2012)

Lol I forgot it was Halloween. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Oct 31, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2012)

Did I mention I haz a mad? Cuz I haz one. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 31, 2012)

It's okay bd  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Did I mention I haz a mad? Cuz I haz one.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I haz a solution. BRICKS and a bunch of my favorite 4 letter words.


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

How do y'all like my furniture?? I haz good design taste.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 31, 2012)

werked said:


> How do y'all like my furniture?? I haz good design taste.

Click to collapse



Dat tv... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He has to ask to join. This random people posting here is getting out of hand
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I would like to respectfully request admission to this thread group 

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 31, 2012)

I haz good taste in cheapo comps for the family lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He has to ask to join. This random people posting here is getting out of hand
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



This

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> It's okay bd
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



No it's not.







werked said:


> I haz a solution. BRICKS and a bunch of my favorite 4 letter words.

Click to collapse



Bricks, my fists , a kick in the head from my feet wearing my favorite steel toe boots.....and lots and lots of YELLING AT PEOPLE!
damn cabbies 
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Did I mention I haz a mad? Cuz I haz one.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Eesh!  I just read back a bit.  Sorry about the car.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No it's not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I could come assist you, no cabbie stands a chance against 2 women.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 31, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol I forgot it was Halloween.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



that's because it's like Halloween, every day in Main


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> that's because it's like Halloween, every day in Main

Click to collapse



Trololol


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Eesh!  I just read back a bit.  Sorry about the car.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's the 1797, a damn nice car too. 
(Sparky's 8044 is okay at least.  at least he parked it where it was supposed to be parked) 
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## undercover (Oct 31, 2012)

werked said:


> I could come assist you, no cabbie stands a chance against 2 women.

Click to collapse



Fighting women.... My worst nightmare. Mind you, if one acts like a man, she deserves to be treated like a man! 

2 mouthfuls is another matter (where are my pillows) 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 31, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> that's because it's like Halloween, every day in Main

Click to collapse



Yep Maine sucks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2012)

werked said:


> I could come assist you, no cabbie stands a chance against 2 women.

Click to collapse



(Disclaimer: we have over a hundred fifty drivers although not all of them drive on the same shift)
Dooooo eeeeeetttt! 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> 2 mouthfuls is another matter (where are my pillows)

Click to collapse



Exactly, watch out. Don't cross us, i'm really good at talking ish. My mama taught me well.


----------



## undercover (Oct 31, 2012)

Pumpkin time! 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> View attachment 1445926
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



You were the guy in the boat.. right ?

Hey xD 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> You were the guy in the boat.. right ?
> 
> Hey xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Haha of course xD

Hey Max 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 31, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1445990
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's brilliant xD think he's giving out candy 




KidCarter93 said:


> Haha of course xD
> 
> Hey Max
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



xD
What's up man ? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> That's brilliant xD think he's giving out candy
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just downloading NFS Most Wanted 
What about you?


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

Happy Halloween:
 Dexter
Max
Husam
BD
Proto
KC
Skinny
Trell
Watt
M_T_M
Meph
Werked
tinky
apex
Quantum
Ppero
Quasi
Shahruk
Juggles
Ronnie
Tony
People I missed, sorry if I see you post before I get a response I will edit.
Lurks
Damn noobs that don't belong gtfo!!


Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Happy Halloween:
> Dexter
> Max
> Husam
> ...

Click to collapse



This list is getting bigger and bigger


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Happy Halloween:
> Dexter
> Max
> Husam
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi David.

Fawk
......I have to do an inventory of everything in the freezer at work today.  Ugh.  Cold.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2012)

Semi cute story.
When the lights came back on yesterday.
All my birds looked up at the ceiling (I have recessed lighting) and were like "hey, I remember those" Snowflake's little crest popped right up. 
Birds....they're funny little things.....

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Semi cute story.
> When the lights came back on yesterday.
> All my birds looked up at the ceiling (I have recessed lighting) and were like "hey, I remember those" Snowflake's little crest popped right up.
> Birds....they're funny little things.....
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha that's pretty cool!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> This list is getting bigger and bigger

Click to collapse



I know!! It is getting hard to remember everyone on the top of my head 


I did pretty good though this time, only forgot a few and I added them 






TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hi David.
> 
> Fawk
> ......I have to do an inventory of everything in the freezer at work today.  Ugh.  Cold.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sux man 

I carved my pumpkin last weekend, not into anything but I did cook some tasty pumpkin seeds and my gf is going to make some pumpkin food.. 


Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Haha that's pretty cool!
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



They all did it in unison. That's the funny part.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I know!! It is getting hard to remember everyone on the top of my head
> 
> 
> I did pretty good though this time, only forgot a few and I added them
> ...

Click to collapse



That's why I just jump in and say 'Hey'. I know I can't miss anyone out that way


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Happy Halloween:
> Dexter
> Max
> Husam
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man, same  I'll be playing MC 1.4 aka "pretty scary update". Gonna infect dome villagers and make something creepy. Zombies and Skeletons can wear pumpkins on their heads lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> They all did it in unison. That's the funny part.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Visions of Tom Hanks being discovered in Castaway.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Happy Halloween:
> Dexter
> Max
> Husam
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm impressed I'm on that list. I'm not a family member nor a probationary. So just for that, cheers.How are you:beer:

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Happy Halloween:
> Dexter
> Max
> Husam
> ...

Click to collapse



Yaa!! I'm finally on that list. Haha you remembered me this time... happy Halloween to you also! :thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 31, 2012)

Where's everybody's pumpkin?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Yaa!! I'm finally on that list. Haha you remembered me this time... happy Halloween to you also! :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



There isn't one person that isn't on that list  except some old Mafia members that hardly post anymore 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> There isn't one person that isn't on that list  except some old Mafia members that hardly post anymore
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Like bobo  :thumbsdown:

and happy hallowinie to you too


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

Only 6 more thanks til 1000!! 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 09:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 AM ----------




TonyStark said:


> Like bobo  :thumbsdown:
> 
> and happy hallowinie to you too

Click to collapse



S hit 



Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 09:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 AM ----------




TonyStark said:


> Like bobo  :thumbsdown:
> 
> and happy hallowinie to you too

Click to collapse



Wait til you see tomorrows list for the new month  

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 31, 2012)

-_-

Tomorrow I move.

Hurray. :sarcastic:

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 31, 2012)

I made the cut...  :good:


----------



## a.cid (Oct 31, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I made the cut...  :good:

Click to collapse



I didn't 
Can I get a tissue?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 31, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I didn't
> Can I get a tissue?
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Here ya go man...  keep the holder...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I didn't
> Can I get a tissue?
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



No. You're not allowed 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I didn't
> Can I get a tissue?
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Sorry acid  but u made yesterdays And like I said wait til tomorrow 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sorry acid  but u made yesterdays And like I said wait til tomorrow
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



*whisper*Don't include him tomorrow either. Just for the LULZ*whisper*


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## ronnie498 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Only 6 more thanks til 1000!!
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Gave one so you are closer to 1,000


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> *whisper*Don't include him tomorrow either. Just for the LULZ*whisper*
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Lol will see.. 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Lol will see..
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



You're just saying that to get my hopes up 
I guarantee he'll get added 

Nothing personal a.cid 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

Look what I got with my paycheck for Halloween 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 10:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> You're just saying that to get my hopes up
> I guarantee he'll get added
> 
> Nothing personal a.cid
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm me pondering to leave KC off list for lulz 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Look what I got with my paycheck for Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Doooooo eeeeeeet!


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Gave one so you are closer to 1,000

Click to collapse



Y thank you good sir!! I gave u one back 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 10:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Doooooo eeeeeeet!
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



You got it bra!! :thumbup:

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

Right I'm taking little man to his friends Halloween party. See you all soon

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Y thank you good sir!! I gave u one back
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was joking :thumbup::thumbup::what:


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Look what I got with my paycheck for Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I didn't see my name on any lists, asshole.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## a.cid (Oct 31, 2012)

Kc, after all we've gone through, you persuade people to leave me out of their hello lists...
Is that how it ends?
Run off, little boy, our friendship ends now!

@tinky - I think you posted the wip pumpkin in the wrong place 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2012)

Happy Halloween.
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Kc, after all we've gone through, you persuade people to leave me out of their hello lists...
> Is that how it ends?
> Run off, little boy, our friendship ends now!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't persuade him, I simply suggested it 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I didn't see my name on any lists, asshole.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



You haven't been as active 

Just wait til tomorrow. Also no portal articles ?


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 31, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Here ya go man...  keep the holder...

Click to collapse



hey bro. Here's what I ended up getting. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007Z92SJU/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00

and upgrades

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004Y4XAAK/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i02

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006KYYBMI/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 31, 2012)

Just sayin









Can't beat this!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

Cause tomorrows list is so damn big, I had to prepare it today 

it is complete nao though


----------



## undercover (Oct 31, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Kc, after all we've gone through, you persuade people to leave me out of their hello lists...
> Is that how it ends?
> Run off, little boy, our friendship ends now!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have indeed. Here's final result. 


Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I have indeed. Here's final result.
> View attachment 1446300
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



That is pretty sweet!!!!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Cause tomorrows list is so damn big, I had to prepare it today
> 
> it is complete nao though

Click to collapse



Rather you than me 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

---------- Post added at 05:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> I have indeed. Here's final result.
> View attachment 1446300
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



That looks quality 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Rather you than me
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"
> ...

Click to collapse



Lazy

The reason I make lists instead of just say hello mafia or hi everyone is because I am dedicated and want to show everyone that they are my friend


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Lazy
> 
> The reason I make lists instead of just say hello mafia or hi everyone is because I am dedicated and want to show everyone that they are my friend

Click to collapse



Fair play 

I'm dedicated aswell, just in a half-assed way 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Fair play
> 
> I'm dedicated aswell, just in a half-assed way
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Full dedicated >half dedicated


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Full dedicated >half dedicated

Click to collapse



Half dedicated >Not dedicated 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Half dedicated >Not dedicated
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse









Also:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 31, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> hey bro. Here's what I ended up getting.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007Z92SJU/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very nice setup, itll run nicely!!  :good:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Also:

Click to collapse



That could be done in a couple of days. Just need a spam fest.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

Tom, I didn't know you had a kid 



"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Tom, I didn't know you had a kid
> View attachment 1446357
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



You mean Tony 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You mean Tony
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I'm going by his previous username :thumbup:


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

A pumpkin giving birth 



"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> A pumpkin giving birth
> View attachment 1446399
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Ew. Really? (Nothing wrong with childbirth)....but a pumpkin? Really?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ew. Really? (Nothing wrong with childbirth)....but a pumpkin? Really?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I know... I was kinda disturbed to find such a thing aswell :/


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Look what I got *as* my paycheck for Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> FTFY
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



LULZ!!

That would suck LOL 

If that were the case I would at least want the king size candy bar


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

Will someone add me on facebook and download bike race? I need one more facebook invite to unlock the last of the levels. 

Also I need to send someone a text invite and an email invite to unlock a bike.

Anyone? 

Pwease? :fingers-crossed:


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Tom, I didn't know you had a kid
> View attachment 1446357
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



haha LOL. damn kids and their hightops!  :good:


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

KC

SNOOKER NAO!!! :laugh:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> KC
> 
> SNOOKER NAO!!! :laugh:

Click to collapse



Accidental thank #_-

You'll have to wait until I can be bothered to re-download it


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2012)

Damn storm. :banghead::banghead:

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Damn storm. :banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Did the worst of it pass? Or is it yet to come?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Accidental thank #_-
> 
> You'll have to wait until I can be bothered to re-download it

Click to collapse



Y U DELETE IT?!?!?

Also thanks for thanks 

Only one more!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Did the worst of it pass? Or is it yet to come?

Click to collapse



The storm itself is over. The damage is far from being fixed. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Y U DELETE IT?!?!?
> 
> Also thanks for thanks
> 
> Only one more!!!

Click to collapse



There ya go 

I done a full wipe so it went


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks KC!!!

YAY!! I finally made it!!! 

Next goal is to get the next bar of my meter


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The storm itself is over. The damage is far from being fixed.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Ah right... How bad did things turn out for ya?

---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Thanks KC!!!
> 
> YAY!! I finally made it!!!
> 
> Next goal is to get the next bar of my meter

Click to collapse



I'm not giving you that one aswell though


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse



FTFY (again) 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Will someone add me on facebook and download bike race? I need one more facebook invite to unlock the last of the levels.
> 
> Also I need to send someone a text invite and an email invite to unlock a bike.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you didn't get it yet, I can do a text/email invite. Don't have facebook. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> FTFY (again)
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



The F UCK? 

Also just need one more for a new bar!!! 

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> If you didn't get it yet, I can do a text/email invite. Don't have facebook.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 can you PM email and phone number?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## ronnie498 (Oct 31, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> haha LOL. damn kids and their hightops!  :good:

Click to collapse



They arent cheap either!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Ah right... How bad did things turn out for ya?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We lost power (it's back now) and some limos and Ada's office is trashed. We were very lucky given the damage and loss of life some others suffered.  

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> The F UCK?
> 
> Also just need one more for a new bar!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PMed

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> FTFY (again)
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Seriously? WTF? 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Seriously? WTF?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Clearly, I'm the only one who found that amusing... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> We lost power (it's back now) and some limos and Ada's office is trashed. We were very lucky given the damage and loss of life some others suffered.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Yeah you were lucky. Glad you're alright though 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Clearly, I'm the only one who found that amusing...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



It was funny....sort of.
My wtf comment came from the fact that someone would actually get that as a tattoo.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Clearly, I'm the only one who found that amusing...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



I liked the microwave bit 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It was funny....sort of.
> My wtf comment came from the fact that someone would actually get that as a tattoo.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Ah, I getcha... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> PMed
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



PMED back

Also sent email invite. Just click link in the email then it will ask if you want to launch an app and bike race is one. Then play one race and end it. Then I will send you a text with the same type of link.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

A.cid, Y U ON MY PHONE?!?


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2012)

This would make a far better tattoo IMHO
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 31, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If you didn't see my post.. check pm 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 31, 2012)

Is Tapatalk gif support working yet? Haven't bothered updating in a while. Beer, I didn't get an email yet. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 PM ----------






One of your friends trell? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Is Tapatalk gif support working yet? Haven't bothered updating in a while. Beer, I didn't get an email yet.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No it doesn't work yet.. even though it days it worked.. also I sent it like 5 mins ago

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2012)

Is it time to go home yet?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

LOL at the sign on the wall


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

Proto I resent it I forgot the "a" in your email

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 31, 2012)

Got it and done. I hope it didn't count the time at the beginning, started a bit late because I didn't know what I was doing. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Got it and done. I hope it didn't count the time at the beginning, started a bit late because I didn't know what I was doing.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If you want you can send an invite to me both email and phone and you can check those boxes off for high tech bike! Thanks proto! Now I just need 1 more Facebook friend to unlock the last levels and 2 more after that to unlock the police bike

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey it's Halloween an idc! Lol


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 31, 2012)

Happy Halloween



Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## ronnie498 (Oct 31, 2012)

If they are no objections I would like to join the family. If there is let me know.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> If they are no objections I would like to join the family. If there is let me know.

Click to collapse



None here but you will have to wait for the next probationary list to be made.. 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> None here but you will have to wait for the next probationary list to be made..
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



He can post here in the meantime. 


Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He can post here in the meantime.
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Never said he couldn't


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> View attachment 1446679
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse





"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

How about some eye-candy?



"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## trell959 (Oct 31, 2012)

Sad trell is sad 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sad trell is sad
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> ?

Click to collapse



@Beer u at work?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> @Beer u at work?

Click to collapse



ya what up?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> ya what up?

Click to collapse



seein if u wanted get on some soul cal...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> seein if u wanted get on some soul cal...

Click to collapse



Tonight after I finish my midterm


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Tonight after I finish my midterm

Click to collapse



bet


----------



## trell959 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> ?

Click to collapse



Sold my Note. Shipping it out Friday. 

On the upside, I'm getting a mother f*cking Nexus 4 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sold my Note. Shipping it out Friday.
> 
> On the upside, I'm getting a mother f*cking Nexus 4
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yay!! Did u get your asking price met?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> bet

Click to collapse



?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sold my Note. Shipping it out Friday.
> 
> On the upside, I'm getting a mother f*cking Nexus 4
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How do you ship devices out? Because I made a deal with somebody but this is my first time to do all this shipping stuff and everything :banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## The Archangel (Oct 31, 2012)

note to self irc+tmobiles network during the day=massive lag on linux


----------



## trell959 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yay!! Did u get your asking price met?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, didn't get $375 because that was the price after I fixed the USB port. They bought it as is 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 PM ----------




shahrukhraza said:


> How do you ship devices out? Because I made a deal with somebody but this is my first time to do all this shipping stuff and everything :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



1. Get address
2. Get box
3. Put device in box
4. Close box
5. Tape box
6. Write address on box/get address label
7. Get stamps/ shipping label
8. Mail 

Or put it in a box and take it to ups 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 31, 2012)

Wish I could get a Nexus 4, but I'm on Verizon. I could live with no 4G, since I don't even get it at all where I live, but apparently it doesn't support CDMA either


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi!

Can I post here too?

Also..I might get myself Nexus 4.
Shipping is the problem + border customs 

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## trell959 (Oct 31, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can I post here too?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Smuggle it in 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Nope, didn't get $375 because that was the price after I fixed the USB port. They bought it as is
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



325?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 31, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can I post here too?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NO

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 31, 2012)

So, since I'm not getting a nexus 4, what do y'all think about an S3? I know a few of you in here have it, my dad has it so I've seen it and played with it a bit, but not enough to get a real feel for it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> NO
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You have no say you probationary noob


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Smuggle it in
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I can say to a guy to write it as a gift
 Gifts aren't going trough all the scans

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## trell959 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 325?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



$300, just because of the scuffs my case causes on the edges. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You haven't been as active
> 
> Just wait til tomorrow. Also no portal articles ?

Click to collapse



In the process of moving, so I've been slow on Portal.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> $300, just because of the scuffsy case causes on the edges.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 PM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> In the process of moving, so I've been slow on Portal.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Cool man, look forward to reading whatever you put out next. 

You always post some awesome app that I haven't found yet or something awesome!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

Boo!


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Boo!

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

Seeing as no one answered me earlier, I'm going to ask again

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Boo!

Click to collapse



You called him:


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 31, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Seeing as no one answered me earlier, I'm going to ask again
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Going to ask what again?


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

I respectfully request to be allowed to become a member of this family group thread.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Seeing as no one answered me earlier, I'm going to ask again
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Wait for the new probationary list and keep posting here in the meantime and you will be on the next probationary list, maybe..


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> So, since I'm not getting a nexus 4, what do y'all think about an S3? I know a few of you in here have it, my dad has it so I've seen it and played with it a bit, but not enough to get a real feel for it.

Click to collapse



I friggin love mine... :thumbup:

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I respectfully request to be allowed to become a member of this family group thread.
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



See my previous post...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Seeing as no one answered me earlier, I'm going to ask again
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



You should've shouted it so we could hear you


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> ---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 PM ----------
> 
> 
> You should've shouted it so we could hear you

Click to collapse



I don't respond to screaming


----------



## trell959 (Oct 31, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I respectfully request to be allowed to become a member of this family group thread.
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



I don't have a problem with it 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You called him:

Click to collapse



Awesomesauce.jpg 

---------- Post added at 09:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> I don't respond to screaming

Click to collapse



That was my point


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


>

Click to collapse




:silly:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I don't have a problem with it
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Trell, you should get uno and play xbox tonight!!!

Or halo with me at least one game.. Last time you ditched me for another person


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> ---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 PM ----------
> 
> 
> You should've shouted it so we could hear you

Click to collapse



I'm not really a shouty person unless really pushed. I just bug people until I get a response

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> :silly:

Click to collapse



:what::beer:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> :silly:

Click to collapse



Proto send me a text invite for bike race if you want. Then you will be one more checkbox away from unlocking the high tech bike 

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> I'm not really a shouty person unless really pushed. I just bug people until I get a response
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



I don't like bugs


----------



## trell959 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Trell, you should get uno and play xbox tonight!!!
> 
> Or halo with me at least one game.. Last time you ditched me for another person

Click to collapse



No, I never even got back on after I got the haircut! And if I even get online tonight! It's Halloween! I'll probably be out all night 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I just bug people until I get a response
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Exactly the same as Meph


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> No, I never even got back on after I got the haircut! And if I even get online tonight! It's Halloween! I'll probably be out all night
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Tricker treating? 

Or Underage party?


----------



## trell959 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Tricker treating?
> 
> Or Underage party?

Click to collapse



Probably both! :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Exactly the same as Meph

Click to collapse



I'm not that bad

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> No, I never even got back on after I got the haircut! And if I even get online tonight! It's Halloween! I'll probably be out all night
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've had too many trick or treater at my door and each have had the same experience. Being ignored until they take the hint 

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> I'm not that bad
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Not yet, no...


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

Besides I snuck in here under cover of alcohol and hurricanes without being yelled at too much

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Probably both! :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Too old for tricker treating 

Too young to drink


----------



## trell959 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Too old for tricker treating

Click to collapse



Not when you're all wearing animal masks! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Besides I snuck in here under cover of alcohol and hurricanes without being yelled at too much
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



So you decide to make the most of it when others are in danger? 
You'll go far :thumbup:


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

Kids today dress up and go trick or treating without any real understanding of the history of all hallows eve. I had a kid say happy Halloween to me today. It's not supposed to be a happy time. It's supposed to be a scary, hide in the house with the doors locked under the covers time

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Not when you're all wearing animal masks!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't like Halloween anymore 

Sure I like the candy and seeing all the awesome pumpkins and costumes. But I hate spending money on costumes and dressing up just to be able to goto a party or go out. Also don't like people knocking on my door for candy when I don't have any or can't afford them.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 31, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Kids today dress up and go trick or treating without any real understanding of the history of all hallows eve. I had a kid say happy Halloween to me today. It's not supposed to be a happy time. It's supposed to be a scary, hide in the house with the doors locked under the covers time
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Kids today don't understand polio. It's not supposed to be vaccinated for, it's supposed to force them to rely on iron lungs and wheelchairs.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

063_xobx said:


> kids today don't understand polio. It's not supposed to be vaccinated for, it's supposed to force them to rely on iron lungs and wheelchairs.

Click to collapse



y u always popping in here and trolling?!?!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

Kids just don't understand anything


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Nope, didn't get $375 because that was the price after I fixed the USB port. They bought it as is
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! How do I get the transaction id? For that you have to go to ups right? Sorry for the trouble. And on more thing just to make sure. By mailing you mean to just put it in the mailbox and just put the read thingy up right? Haha I'm no good at this stuff.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Thanks! How do I get the transaction id? For that you have to go to ups right? Sorry for the trouble. And on more thing just to make sure. By mailing you mean to just put it in the mailbox and just put the read thingy up right? Haha I'm no good at this stuff.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Just use a catapult. It might be easier


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Kids today don't understand polio. It's not supposed to be vaccinated for, it's supposed to force them to rely on iron lungs and wheelchairs.

Click to collapse



I don't think I'm even going to justify that attempt with a real response, its just not worth it

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just use a catapult. It might be easier

Click to collapse



Or snowflake air


----------



## trell959 (Oct 31, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Thanks! How do I get the transaction id? For that you have to go to ups right? Sorry for the trouble. And on more thing just to make sure. By mailing you mean to just put it in the mailbox and just put the read thingy up right? Haha I'm no good at this stuff.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Well when mailing devices, I go ups. That is because it's generally faster, and the buyer gets a tracking number. Makes it easier for both you and the buyer. And ups will give you the transaction id. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Or snowflake air

Click to collapse



I guess that could work too xD


----------



## trell959 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I don't like Halloween anymore
> 
> Sure I like the candy and seeing all the awesome pumpkins and costumes. But I hate spending money on costumes and dressing up just to be able to goto a party or go out. Also don't like people knocking on my door for candy when I don't have any or can't afford them.

Click to collapse



:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just use a catapult. It might be easier

Click to collapse



I'm considering it since he's pretty close to me...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I am just growing outta of it.



I love XMAS!! MY favorite holiday!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> I'm considering it since he's pretty close to me...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I guess the only downside would be if you don't know anyone who sells/rents catapults


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I am just growing outta of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I love XMAS!! MY favorite holiday!!

Click to collapse



Christmas isn't even important to me.
It's all about the new year sesh


----------



## trell959 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I am just growing outta of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I love XMAS!! MY favorite holiday!!

Click to collapse



+1 on Xmas.

And I generally never want anything either, I just like the holiday. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

Here is the pumpkin I did a few years ago for a work contest







Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 02:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> +1 on Xmas.
> 
> And I generally never want anything either, I just like the holiday.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Me too!! I love giving!! It makes me so happy when I give my presentz to friends and family!!

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

BEER


----------



## trell959 (Oct 31, 2012)

werked said:


> BEER

Click to collapse



Can I haz some?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

werked said:


> BEER

Click to collapse



Is it rogue? 

They make some damn good porters 

---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Can I haz some?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Werked Don't DO IT!!

You will then be helping an underage person get alcohol


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Can I haz some?
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sure






BeerChameleon said:


> Is it rogue?
> They make some damn good porters
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



No, it's just a Rogue glass I acquired at some point.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

werked said:


> Sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice!!

What are you drinking then? 

---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------

I need to get some more pint glasses.

I want to get a nimbus one, sierra nevada and a left hand one


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Nice!!
> What are you drinking then?

Click to collapse



My sister is coming over tonight. I haz the cheapy


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

Cheapy beer cuz she drinks it all and doesn't replace lulz. ML for me tonight.... I can fit more of that in anyway.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

werked said:


> My sister is coming over tonight. I haz the cheapy

Click to collapse



You're a female version of me.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

Best Halloween costume ever... 



*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2012)

Am I the only one here who doesn't celebrate Halloween? *okay.jpg*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

werked said:


> Cheapy beer cuz she drinks it all and doesn't replace lulz. ML for me tonight.... I can fit more of that in anyway.

Click to collapse



Miller Lite?  

Better then keystone.  LOL Sup skinny  


TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You're a female version of me.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Am I the only one here who doesn't celebrate Halloween? *okay.jpg*

Click to collapse



Party pooper.



But it doesn't make you a bad person.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Am I the only one here who doesn't celebrate Halloween? *okay.jpg*

Click to collapse



I just celebrate it with a beer or 2. I don't go out any more...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Am I the only one here who doesn't celebrate Halloween? *okay.jpg*

Click to collapse



I celebrate it by ignoring all the kids who knock on my door :thumbup:


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I celebrate it by ignoring all the kids who knock on my door :thumbup:
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Me too :laugh:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Miller Lite?
> 
> Better then keystone.  LOL Sup skinny

Click to collapse



Watch your mouth.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Miller Lite?
> 
> Better then keystone.  LOL Sup skinny

Click to collapse



Yea. I'd love to have a nice cold hefy right now tho. I know I mentioned this before.... Shotgun Betty brewed by Lone rider brewery in Raleigh NC is supa dupa guuuud. :thumbup: try it sometime.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Am I the only one here who doesn't celebrate Halloween? *okay.jpg*

Click to collapse



No.It's not that I don't celebrate it, I have a pagan belief system so yes I celebrate it normally. It's a time for feasting and fires and masks. Not trick or treating and egging houses etc.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Me too :laugh:

Click to collapse



It's the best way to do it 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Watch your mouth.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



LOL 

You know me and I know you.

Not dissing your taste I just don't like cheap beer and if I am forced to drink it keystone is after bud,miller,coors=keystone then s hit s hit beer I don't touch after that


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 31, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Am I the only one here who doesn't celebrate Halloween? *okay.jpg*

Click to collapse



I never celebrate Halloween. Oh wait I'm not here..... :sly:

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

werked said:


> Yea. I'd love to have a nice cold hefy right now tho. I know I mentioned this before.... Shotgun Betty brewed by Lone rider brewery in Raleigh NC is supa dupa guuuud. :thumbup: try it sometime.

Click to collapse



I haven't seen this one  anywhere


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

My sis and her boyfriend are coming over. Her man is gonna cook me some deer hash n rice. Ummmm guuuud.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LOL
> 
> You know me and I know you.
> 
> Not dissing your taste I just don't like cheap beer and if I am forced to drink it keystone is after bud,miller,coors=keystone then s hit s hit beer I don't touch after that

Click to collapse



Who would I be if I couldn't defend my thirst for cheapness?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 31, 2012)

Senior ditch day is ruined 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I haven't seen this one  anywhere

Click to collapse



It's probably only sold around here, they are newish. Can you order beer online?!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Who would I be if I couldn't defend my thirst for cheapness?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



It takes me a lot of cheap beer to get me drunk 

I can drink like 15 bud lights til i am drunk, I usually consume that many when I tailgate a big concert, then I consume more inside the concert


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LOL
> 
> You know me and I know you.
> 
> Not dissing your taste I just don't like cheap beer and if I am forced to drink it keystone is after bud,miller,coors=keystone then s hit s hit beer I don't touch after that

Click to collapse



Nothing quoted in this thread is what I consider a beer, they are all from the lager side of the family. I'm an ale drinker. That stuff that only small micro breweries seem to make any more. Things like black sheep, oooh. Correction not just micro breweries. Ipa flowers and Abbott ale. Now those are beers

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

werked said:


> It's probably only sold around here, they are newish. Can you order beer online?!

Click to collapse



Probaly can, but that is a hassle. I will keep looking for it though.

I am not a fan of many ales..

I shop for porters,IPA's, red ale's and sometimes stouts, (I am still getting used to those ) stouts are really hard to drink


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LOL
> 
> You know me and I know you.
> 
> Not dissing your taste I just don't like cheap beer and if I am forced to drink it keystone is after bud,miller,coors=keystone then s hit s hit beer I don't touch after that

Click to collapse



I refuse to spend 2-3 bucks per beer when my sister is going to be around. I savor them.... So when I go back to grab another from the fridge, i'm like whhhhhattt innnn thaaaaaa FFFF happened to me isshhhh. Then I get a.... Oh, sorry thought they were everyone's. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

I was a proper light-weight on the drink yesterday 
I was feeling more drunk than normal off just 7 pints of Carling. That much doesn't even normally effect me :what:


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Nothing quoted in this thread is what I consider a beer, they are all from the lager side of the family. I'm an ale drinker. That stuff that only small micro breweries seem to make any more. Things like black sheep, oooh. Correction not just micro breweries. Ipa flowers and Abbott ale. Now those are beers
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



You should see the beers I post weekly!

They are delicious and awesome beers!!


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Nothing quoted in this thread is what I consider a beer, they are all from the lager side of the family. I'm an ale drinker. That stuff that only small micro breweries seem to make any more. Things like black sheep, oooh. Correction not just micro breweries. Ipa flowers and Abbott ale. Now those are beers
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



I like a good ipa.... Try to buy local when I'm out, so I love a good microbrew.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You should see the beers I post weekly!
> 
> They are delicious and awesome beers!!

Click to collapse



I'd love to. I go to beer festivals all the time, when I first took the missus a long time ago(she was a lager drinker then) she couldn't get over the fact that they didn't have a head. Straight out of the barrel it doesn't.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

I got 7 hours, light use out of my battery today. :banghead: I plugged before I checked BBS cuz it was completely dead. Last time it was Google or some ish like that. This is driving me crazy.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

werked said:


> I got 7 hours, light use out of my battery today. :banghead: I plugged before I checked BBS cuz it was completely dead. Last time it was Google or some ish like that. This is driving me crazy.

Click to collapse



And here was me thinking that the battery on my Xperia was terrible 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'd love to. I go to beer festivals all the time, when I first took the missus a long time ago(she was a lager drinker then) she couldn't get over the fact that they didn't have a head. Straight out of the barrel it doesn't.
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Here is a bunch I posted in this thread: (lots of pics!!)





































Last one is my favorite IPA to date!! To bad its only seasonal 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I was a proper light-weight on the drink yesterday
> I was feeling more drunk than normal off just 7 pints of Carling. That much doesn't even normally effect me :what:
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Fan 'o the Smithwick's? When I was in Ireland this March I fell in love with it... 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

Where are you from BC. Can I have a bottle of the ipa sent to me?

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Fan 'o the Smithwick's? When I was in Ireland this March I fell in love with it...
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



That's good stuff.


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 31, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Where are you from BC. Can I have a bottle of the ipa sent to me?
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Good luck with that...right you troll? 

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Where are you from BC. Can I have a bottle of the ipa sent to me?
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Tucson,AZ

Which IPA? 

The last one is no longer available til next year 

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Good luck with that...right you troll?
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse



beer is easier to send then hot dogs


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Tucson,AZ
> 
> Which IPA?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can wait till next year, one or two bottles would be nice just to see what it's like

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Tucson,AZ
> 
> Which IPA?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LIES..THEY ARE ALL LIES!!!! 

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 31, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Well when mailing devices, I go ups. That is because it's generally faster, and the buyer gets a tracking number. Makes it easier for both you and the buyer. And ups will give you the transaction id.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks bro! This advice helped me a lot!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Tucson,AZ
> 
> Which IPA?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I figured hotdogs would get mentioned then 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

werked said:


> That's good stuff.

Click to collapse



Never going to be as good until you taste it in Ireland. It's a bit different here, even on tap, but I have a very erudite palate for brew... 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I can wait till next year, one or two bottles would be nice just to see what it's like
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Remind me in a year LOL

M_T_M

I still have time


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 31, 2012)

If you ever run across Fat Tire or Moose Drool, GET IT!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm not used to this avatar yet 
I just seen it without reading the username and thought it was someone else :what::banghead:


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm not used to this avatar yet
> I just seen it without reading the username and thought it was someone else :what::banghead:
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Lol, I keep doing the same thing. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lol, I keep doing the same thing.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



With yours or mine?!?


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Never going to be as good until you taste it in Ireland. It's a bit different here, even on tap, but I have a very erudite palate for brew...
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



I agree, most decent beers don't travel well, I'm about as far north as I dare go to get a decent pint of Abbott ale. Have to say that Guinness doesn't travel well either

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> If you ever run across Fat Tire or Moose Drool, GET IT!!

Click to collapse



Tried fat tire.. I don't like it 

I think I got moose drool once and also didn't like it. But I can't remeber, maybe I will try it again.

I know for a fact though ME NO GUSTA FAT TIRE


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I agree, most decent beers don't travel well, I'm about as far north as I dare go to get a decent pint of Abbott ale. Have to say that Guinness doesn't travel well either
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Agreed. Totally agreed... 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Agreed. Totally agreed...
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



Good whisky on the other hand travels to the four corners of the earth and is worth every penny

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

Still funny. Don't even care…


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> With yours or mine?!?
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Yours... I never changed mine 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good whisky on the other hand travels to the four corners of the earth and is worth every penny
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



You speak many truths, juggles. I like you man, no homo... 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Yours... I never changed mine
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's kinda why I got confused.
I was thinking "How dafuq can you not be used to yours if it hasn't changed? "


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

christ, no matter how many times i actually do it, signing in on the pc always throws me, its sooo big and i get to see everyone's sig im not used to it lol
plugging phone in and going back to the app i think


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

Bored David Is Bored


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Bored David Is Bored

Click to collapse



Drink David, drink... :beer:

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 31, 2012)

Talk about random... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJP_5bkP_2I


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

384MB for the latest RR ROM update and 550ishMB for NFS MW data when I'm getting crap speeds, is not good at all 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> 384MB for the latest RR ROM update and 550ishMB for NFS MW data when I'm getting crap speeds, is not good at all
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse






Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 31, 2012)

But yeah, some ROMs are freaking huge, it's annoying

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> But yeah, some ROMs are freaking huge, it's annoying
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



To your first post, do one 

This one isn't even that big though, I'm just getting speeds of about 500kb/s


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> To your first post, do one
> 
> This one isn't even that big though, I'm just getting speeds of about 500kb/s

Click to collapse



Do one? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Do one?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Another way of saying piss off


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Another way of saying piss off

Click to collapse



You crazy Europeans 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Another way of saying piss off

Click to collapse



An extremely polite way of saying it

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You crazy Europeans
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't start with that crap lol


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 31, 2012)

Speaking of which, according to the OP, KC has the 50th post 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 31, 2012)

Evenin:

KC>> Apex>> MTM>> BC>> BD>> Quasi>> werk>> trell>> Skinny>> P7>>  jugg1es shahrukhraza>> *Tezlastorme ( \o/ ) 063_XOBX.  ( \o/ )..GTFO*>>


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> An extremely polite way of saying it
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Yeah exactly. At least I was trying to be nice about it 

---------- Post added at 11:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Speaking of which, according to the OP, KC has the 50th post
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Silly Dex was silly


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

Evening Toni.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Evenin:
> 
> KC>> Apex>> MTM>> BC>> BD>> Quasi>> werk>> trell>> Skinny>> jugg1es shahrukhraza>> *Tezlastorme  063_XOBX...GTFO*>>

Click to collapse



Hey


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

Silly 20 sec post limit is silly :what:


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 31, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Evenin:
> 
> KC>> Apex>> MTM>> BC>> BD>> Quasi>> werk>> trell>> Skinny>> jugg1es shahrukhraza>> *Tezlastorme  063_XOBX...GTFO*>>

Click to collapse



You missed me! 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You missed me!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's because you're not important enough


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 31, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Evenin:
> 
> KC>> Apex>> MTM>> BC>> BD>> Quasi>> werk>> trell>> Skinny>> jugg1es shahrukhraza>> *Tezlastorme  063_XOBX...GTFO*>>

Click to collapse





Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse



GTFO!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You missed me!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thats because he is a probationary noob and doesn't make lists like mine 

Wait for tomorrows LIST!! 


Also APEX no beer til I am done with work,walking the dog and hw or while doing hw


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 31, 2012)

D: Can I join? 

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> D: Can I join?
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Post around OT for a bit (not this thread)
Get yourself known more
Come back and ask
Maybe profit.


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> GTFO! NO GTFO NOW

Click to collapse



^^:good:^^


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> D: Can I join?
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Back of the line!! Gtfo now!! Possibly come back at a later date!!

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 04:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Post around OT for a bit (not this thread)
> Get yourself known more
> Come back and ask
> Maybe profit.

Click to collapse



You gave him too Much info 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Back of the line!! Gtfo now!! Possibly come back at a later date!!
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But I didn't specify anything enough, so it's all good


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Post around OT for a bit (not this thread)
> Get yourself known more
> Come back and ask
> Maybe profit.

Click to collapse



I've posted round OT loads :thumbup:

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> I've posted round OT loads :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse



1.Read posts above
2.GTFO
3. ?????
4. Profit possibly!!!!

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> I've posted round OT loads :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse



I've only seen you around recently, so make like a tree and leave.


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Evenin:
> 
> KC>> Apex>> MTM>> BC>> BD>> Quasi>> werk>> trell>> Skinny>> P7>>  jugg1es shahrukhraza>> *Tezlastorme ( \o/ ) 063_XOBX.  ( \o/ )..GTFO*>>

Click to collapse



Happy h'ween, Mr. Stark! 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## TonyStark (Oct 31, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> I've posted round OT loads :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse



You need at least 250 thanks and not be in diapers any more!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> I've posted round OT loads :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Almost exactly 8000 times less than me.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I've only seen you around recently, so mate with a tree and leave.

Click to collapse



FTFY 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> You need at least 1000 thanks and not be in diapers any more!

Click to collapse



FTFY!

---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------

ROM downloaded so now I've just gotta download 571MB for NFS.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> FTFY!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------
> 
> ROM downloaded so now I've just gotta download 571MB for NFS.

Click to collapse



Ugh in game downloads even on 27mb download sucks 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ugh in game downloads even on 27mb download sucks
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I really wouldn't mind being on that speed though xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I really wouldn't mind being on that speed though xD

Click to collapse



Thanks for the 1010 thanks 

I would push it but I don't feel like getting on tapatalk  and xda limit is reached


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> You need at least 250 thanks and not be in diapers any more!

Click to collapse



Trololol


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Thanks for the 1010 thanks
> 
> I would push it but I don't feel like getting on tapatalk  and xda limit is reached

Click to collapse



I've got ages will the bar goes up again lol.
It only went up the other day


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

327 more posts til I am number 1 poster in this thread 

---------- Post added at 04:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> I've got ages will the bar goes up again lol.
> It only went up the other day

Click to collapse



your goal should be 2222

Mine is 1111


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 327 more posts til I am number 1 poster in this thread

Click to collapse



Then post MOAR!

---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> 327 more posts til I am number 1 poster in this thread
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pretty obvious you'd hit that target before I hit mine :/


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

I've ditched the glass and my puppy is eyeballin' my beverage awfully hard.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Then post MOAR!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Probaly mid next week I will be there 

---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Then post MOAR!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Uh you're closer to your target


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Probaly mid next week I will be there
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't even notice until just now, so yeah I'd defo beat ya


----------



## Apex (Oct 31, 2012)

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Probaly mid next week I will be there
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't even notice them going up unless I'm on web view.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I don't even notice them going up unless I'm on web view.

Click to collapse



Ya.. 
20 mins left of work!!!

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya..
> 20 mins left of work!!!
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Do you even get any work done, considering you're still on here so much?


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Do you even get any work done, considering you're still on here so much?

Click to collapse



+1000
I spend more time on when I'm at work.... AND I get my work done. We just got it like that.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Do you even get any work done, considering you're still on here so much?

Click to collapse



Well yes actually, there are times I will not post that much, when I have deadlines but it is dead here.

Also I will post while working, while I wait for the scanning of 100's of papers to be done..


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2012)

Night night ladies and gents. I'm off to bed.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Night night ladies and gents. I'm off to bed.
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Night juggles and cya... :cyclops:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well yes actually, there are times I will not post that much, when I have deadlines but it is dead here.
> 
> Also I will post while working, while I wait for the scanning of 100's of papers to be done..

Click to collapse



Haha fair enough. I'll let you off then :thumbup:

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Night night ladies and gents. I'm off to bed.
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Night juggles


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Haha fair enough. I'll let you off then :thumbup:

Click to collapse



What the F uck do you do all day?  

---------- Post added at 04:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------

Time to go home and get s hit done!!

Then I will post some more beer


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What the F uck do you do all day?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Doss around mostly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

F#ck yes.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 1, 2012)

OK it SUCKS being the one to get the door...


----------



## Apex (Nov 1, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> D: Can I join?
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse





*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> OK it SUCKS being the one to get the door...

Click to collapse




Lol, I had a grand total of 2 people show up, long driveways can be nice sometimes 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 1, 2012)

My sis brought me some yummies. :what:


----------



## werked (Nov 1, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lol, I had a grand total of 2 people show up, long driveways can be nice sometimes
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



More candy for u


----------



## undercover (Nov 1, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Kids today dress up and go trick or treating without any real understanding of the history of all hallows eve. I had a kid say happy Halloween to me today. It's not supposed to be a happy time. It's supposed to be a scary, hide in the house with the doors locked under the covers time
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Errrmmmm, wring I think. You are supposed to dress up as ghost or a monster so you scare away all the bad creatures and spirits that wake up on the 31st of October, night before the day when you pay your respect to the deceased. All has roots in the religion iirc. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lol, I had a grand total of 2 people show up, long driveways can be nice sometimes
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There was only 4 at my door. Normally there would be more but there's been a load of rain tonight so it must've put them off


----------



## undercover (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> There was only 4 at my door. Normally there would be more but there's been a load of rain tonight so it must've put them off

Click to collapse



You nasty little... Go get few bags of sweets from pound land next year. Make kids happeh! 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## htc fan89 (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> There was only 4 at my door. Normally there would be more but there's been a load of rain tonight so it must've put them off

Click to collapse



People don't trick n treat anymore as much as before....sad times:crying:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You nasty little... Go get few bags of sweets from pound land next year. Make kids happeh!
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



I can't stand the kids in this area, so they ain't getting anything 
At 19 I'm already like the old guy yelling 'Get off my lawn' 

---------- Post added at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------




htc fan89 said:


> People don't trick n treat anymore as much as before....sad times:crying:

Click to collapse



Be glad about that


----------



## htc fan89 (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I can't stand the kids in this area, so they ain't getting anything
> At 19 I'm already like the old guy yelling 'Get off my law'

Click to collapse



I feel your pain, I also can't stand little kids....specially the screaming and crying....

---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> I can't stand the kids in this area, so they ain't getting anything
> At 19 I'm already like the old guy yelling 'Get off my law'
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually it's sad, kids today don't know the fun we used to have when we went trick n treating....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

htc fan89 said:


> I feel your pain, I also can't stand little kids....specially the screaming and crying....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I never went trick or treating when I was actually young


----------



## undercover (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I can't stand the kids in this area, so they ain't getting anything
> At 19 I'm already like the old guy yelling 'Get off my law'
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, I think I know what sort of the kids you are talking about.. Brats that disrespect everyone and anyone, swear, treat you like crap but as soon as you threaten them a bit go complain to the police. 
When we went to the circus on Sunday, I was standing there having a smoke when it finished. 3 kids (8-10yo) came up to me, asked for the lighter. I asked them what for, he shows me a toll up. Shook my head, he just frowned and walked away, no shame whatsoever. If he was few years older, I probably would have given him it. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Oh, I think I know what sort of the kids you are talking about.. Brats that disrespect everyone and anyone, swear, treat you like crap but as soon as you threaten them a bit go complain to the police.
> When we went to the circus on Sunday, I was standing there having a smoke when it finished. 3 kids (8-10yo) came up to me, asked for the lighter. I asked them what for, he shows me a toll up. Shook my head, he just frowned and walked away, no shame whatsoever. If he was few years older, I probably would have given him it.
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



Exactly this.
Most of the kids in my area are between 8 and 14 and they're exactly as you just said with disrespecting everyone.
So it's those kids that ruin it for the good kids, unfortunately :/


----------



## Apex (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> There was only 4 at my door. Normally there would be more but there's been a load of rain tonight so it must've put them off

Click to collapse



I'm at the bar, so that means I will have missed all the trick 'o treaters. I'm okay with this... 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm at the bar, so that means I will have missed all the trick 'o treaters. I'm okay with this...
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



Fair play to ya. At least you had a good escape


----------



## Apex (Nov 1, 2012)

Halloween shots fer all me pals... 




*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

I am hiding in my backroom about to do my hw 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Wrong thread


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Wrong thread

Click to collapse



uh no


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> uh no

Click to collapse



Whoops


----------



## Apex (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Wrong thread

Click to collapse





*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1447299
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse


----------



## werked (Nov 1, 2012)

I was looking through my pics and found this. Thought I'd share.... I think I know what I'm eating tomorrow. :beer:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

Finished my midterm, I got a 94 

Now probably going to do a packet tracer lab..

---------- Post added at 06:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------

On another note cheers!!





Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Nov 1, 2012)

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## cascabel (Nov 1, 2012)

morning everyone. 

lol'd at apex's sig. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Nov 1, 2012)

Halloween bump(s)... 






*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Halloween bump(s)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seemslegit.jpg



Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 1, 2012)

cascabel said:


> morning everyone.
> 
> lol'd at apex's sig.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Morning!? Its night here.



Anyways night guys.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

cascabel said:


> morning everyone.
> 
> lol'd at apex's sig.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Hey cascabel 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## cascabel (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hey cascabel
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



hey kc. nice avatar. is that gonna stay or is it only for the halloween season?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hey kc. nice avatar. is that gonna stay or is it only for the halloween season?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Cheers 
It's up for 24 hours, so because I set it at around 4.30pm local time yesterday, it's changing back around that time today 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> View attachment 1447386
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I think that baby gets drunk more than all of us put together 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## werked (Nov 1, 2012)

Hope everyone had a spooktacular Halloween!! I haz a tired, night y'all.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 1, 2012)

werked said:


> Hope everyone had a spooktacular Halloween!! I haz a tired, night y'all.

Click to collapse






Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> View attachment 1447398
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



lmao. 10 pounds. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Apex (Nov 1, 2012)

werked said:


> Hope everyone had a spooktacular Halloween!! I haz a tired, night y'all.

Click to collapse



Meh, uneventful. Just the way I like 'em. Hope you enjoyed your deer grub and sister visitin'! Nighty nite... 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Night to everyone who's going 




"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 1, 2012)

i have too many files...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Apex (Nov 1, 2012)

I just passed Tony on my way home from the drinking place... 



*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## Apex (Nov 1, 2012)

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

New sig...


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 1, 2012)

Lol.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## werked (Nov 1, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

werked said:


> :thumbup:

Click to collapse





"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Can you tell I'm bored?



"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 1, 2012)

werked said:


> :thumbup:

Click to collapse





Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi there peoples.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hi there peoples.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Hi skinneh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Hi skinneh
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Sup dude.  Still here, huh?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 1, 2012)

Partaaaay! :beer::beer:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Partaaaay! :beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How did your outing go, chipmunk?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sup dude.  Still here, huh?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Yes sir  

Whoo might be getting a note

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## cascabel (Nov 1, 2012)

hey skinny.
hey trell.
hey meph.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Yes sir
> 
> Whoo might be getting a note
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Geez, you just got a gnex.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Time to shine :what:


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



And what are you so happy about, Mr.?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And what are you so happy about, Mr.?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Nothing in particular. I'm just a generally happy person 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Nothing in particular. I'm just a generally happy person
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Yeah, your pic revealed that.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 08:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> hey skinny.
> hey trell.
> hey meph.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Cas...how goes it?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 1, 2012)

i got so bored,im playing car town on fb. fml. i swore id never play these dam games


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah, your pic revealed that.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which pic? 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Which pic?
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



The one of yourself.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> i got so bored,im playing car town on fb. fml. i swore id never play these dam games

Click to collapse



Damn, boredom must be bad then 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

---------- Post added at 03:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The one of yourself.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Oh yeah 
I was deep in thought 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> i got so bored,im playing car town on fb. fml. i swore id never play these dam games

Click to collapse



I'm deeply immersed in Stupid Zombies 2.  Loving all the new shiz.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Damn, boredom must be bad then
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"
> ...

Click to collapse





TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm deeply immersed in Stupid Zombies 2.  Loving all the new shiz.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse




if either one of you play. my fb info is on my profile.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> if either one of you play. my fb info is on my profile.

Click to collapse



No fb for me, sorry.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> if either one of you play. my fb info is on my profile.

Click to collapse



I don't use facebook these days, otherwise I would.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 1, 2012)

i only use to keep in contact with certain friends


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Probably a repost, but no f*cks were given.View attachment 1447548


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

---------- Post added at 04:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 AM ----------




The Archangel said:


> i only use to keep in contact with certain friends

Click to collapse



That's the only reason I ever go on. That only happens once every few weeks though.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 1, 2012)

i had it gone for a while,then friends kept bugging me to get it back. i did it to stop the complaining


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

Had some nimbus monkey shine a shot of tequila and not going to drink this new beer:





Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

:beer::beer::beer::beer:


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> :beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Wanna play some snooker? Quasi and trell ate offline

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Wanna play some snooker? Quasi and trell ate offline
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I'm going to bed soon 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm going to bed soon
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



You offline 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You offline
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I know right.
Shocker 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You offline
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol awesome movie!! Hey skinny u drinking on this holiday night?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Random wallpaper 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Lol awesome movie!! Hey skinny u drinking on this holiday night?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Does the Pope sh*t in the woods?

:silly:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Does the Pope sh*t in the woods?
> 
> :silly:

Click to collapse



Hmm? Don't know? I know a bear ****s in the woods 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hmm? Don't know? I know a bear ****s in the woods
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



And the Pope in in fact Catholic.  So yes, I'm drinking.  Always assume that I am, unless I specify otherwise.:fingers-crossed:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Of course the pope does. If needs must.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## trell959 (Nov 1, 2012)

party time over :beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> party time over :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This parties still in full swing 
I just haven't got a swing 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## a.cid (Nov 1, 2012)

Conclusion after reading 400 posts - its halloween


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Conclusion after reading 400 posts - its halloween
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



It's not Halloween any more 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## a.cid (Nov 1, 2012)

Ever feel like that you reach a party, only to find most of the people left?
Yah, that feeling, every morning :thumbdown:


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

That's because you're in a crap time zone. I am aswell to be honest :/


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It's not Halloween any more
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Yea it is 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yea it is
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Not for me it isn't. Thank f*ck for that 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It's not Halloween any more
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



For almost 2 more hours, it still is here.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> For almost 2 more hours, it still is here.

Click to collapse



Those last couple of hours don't really count anyway 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Those last couple of hours don't really count anyway
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Every moment I have a beer in my hand counts.  Every moment.  Every beer.  Counts.



I just sounded like a commercial.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Every moment I have a beer in my hand counts.  Every moment.  Every beer.  Counts.
> 
> 
> 
> I just sounded like a commercial.

Click to collapse



The time counts, but the Halloween crap doesn't. Simply because all of the trick or treaters should've stopped by now.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> The time counts, but the Halloween crap doesn't. Simply because all of the trick or treaters should've stopped by now.
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



My house is gated.  We drive to other neighborhoods to let the kids do their thing.  Tonight was awesome.  Hundreds of poeple in the streets.  My kids had a blast.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My house is gated.  We drive to other neighborhoods to let the kids do their thing.  Tonight was awesome.  Hundreds of poeple in the streets.  My kids had a blast.

Click to collapse



Fair play. Even though I can't stand it, it's great that something which originates so long ago still gives kids and parents alike a lot of fun times, to this day.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Fair play. Even though I can't stand it, it's great that something which originates so long ago still gives kids and parents alike a lot of fun times, to this day.
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



It was so gratifying to watch Spaghetti hold Meatball's hand to approach the houses.  Big sis did awesome at taking care of little one.  My wife and I just stood at the street smiling our asses off.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It was so gratifying to watch Spaghetti hold Meatball's hand to approach the houses.  Big sis did awesome at taking care of little one.  My wife and I just stood at the street smiling our asses off.

Click to collapse



Couldn't ask for more than that, to be honest. Glad you and they had a good time anyway.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Couldn't ask for more than that, to be honest. Glad you and they had a good time anyway.
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Yup.  It made me kind of feel like a grown-up.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yup.  It made me kind of feel like a grown-up.

Click to collapse



It's moments like that which make me look forward to having children in the future. I'm nowhere near ready for kids yet, but it'll be amazing when I do 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## trell959 (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What's up?


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It's moments like that which make me look forward to having children in the future. I'm nowhere near ready for kids yet, but it'll be amazing when I do
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Dude, you have a progressive mind and a good sense of humor.  You'd be well suited one day, for sure.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse










Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> View attachment 1447683
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Give him a minute.  He can be a bit emo at times.




Trell, you have to get better at just saying things, rather than emoticoning your way through life.  Mmmmmmkay?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dude, you have a progressive mind and a good sense of humor.  You'd be well suited one day, for sure.

Click to collapse



Cheers man 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## trell959 (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What's up?
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Its my last Halloween as a high schooler n it suks! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> View attachment 1447683
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Its my last Halloween as a high schooler n it suks!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It doesn't mean that you'll have to stop spending Halloween however you do though.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## trell959 (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It doesn't mean that you'll have to stop spending Halloween however you do though.
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Sighhhh 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Its my last Halloween as a high schooler n it suks!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What KidCarter said. Graduating doesn't have to change a thing if you don't want it to





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Its my last Halloween as a high schooler n it suks!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



One day, you'll realize that High School is just a blip in your existance.  But I understand how you feel.  You're the oldest you've ever been, and you're living in your "now"...so I'm noone to to give you advice.  Just keep living, and take the time to enjoy these moments.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi y'all!

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hi y'all!
> 
> Trolls, trolls everywhere

Click to collapse



I did nothing.  No troll here.  Please drive ahead.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 1, 2012)

not many reports tonight or lately


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> not many reports tonight or lately

Click to collapse



People are behaving??  WTF?


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> People are behaving??  WTF?

Click to collapse



the kicker is i work some of the busier sections too


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I did nothing.  No troll here.  Please drive ahead.

Click to collapse





Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

Playing some Gin Rummy with quasi!! Plus kinda drunk !  How is everyone?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Trolls, trolls everywhere

Click to collapse



Refer to your signature to understand 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> the kicker is i work some of the busier sections too

Click to collapse



Crazy.  I definately don't envy you guys though.  Your dedication far exceeds my ambition, as far as this site is concerned.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Playing some Gin Rummy with quasi!! Plus kinda drunk !  How is everyone?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Oh that's why he doesn't reply to my gtalk message.
I sent him a reply to a question, but no answer

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Crazy.  I definately don't envy you guys though.  Your dedication far exceeds my ambition, as far as this site is concerned.

Click to collapse



i love dong this stuff,even though its free an i get very little out of it. it still fun for me. well i do get stuff,good friends,laughs etc


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> i love dong this stuff,even though its free an i get very little out of it. it still fun for me. well i do get stuff,good friends,laughs etc

Click to collapse



I definately see that side of it.  I would probably really enjoy it, but I tend to get personal and show my attitude a bit.  I'm not sure i'd be a good mod. 

I also drink a lot, so there's that.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

BTW, since I use this thread as my Facebook/Twitter....

Here's Eden (Spaghetti) before school today...it was "mismatch outfit" day...


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I definately see that side of it.  I would probably really enjoy it, but I tend to get personal and show my attitude a bit.  I'm not sure i'd be a good mod.
> 
> I also drink a lot, so there's that.

Click to collapse



theres been days where i went ape ****,called in a senior mod an had him take over while i smoked a cig(bout to do that actually). now i laugh when users ***** at me for giving them infractions or get em banned.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> theres been days where i went ape ****,called in a senior mod an had him take over while i smoked a cig(bout to do that actually). now i laugh when users ***** at me for giving them infractions or get em banned.

Click to collapse



you wouldn't believe what I was almost banned for a few months ago at overclock.net.  some bullsh*t image that didn't even include a valid swear word.  People here should thank their lucky stars that xda is not nearly as uptight as some other sites.  we get away with a lot here.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> you wouldn't believe what I was almost banned for a few months ago at overclock.net.  some bullsh*t image that didn't even include a valid swear word.  People here should thank their lucky stars that xda is not nearly as uptight as some other sites.  we get away with a lot here.

Click to collapse



go to one of my sections an mouth off  see what happens


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

This was the image i posted in response to a guy that modded his power supply or something....he failed at it, so i capitalized on it...









no biggie, right?



a young female mod infracted me in a hurry, and threatened me with a ban.

---------- Post added at 12:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------




The Archangel said:


> go to one of my sections an mouth off  see what happens

Click to collapse



I don't even know which sections you work.  but i'm tempted.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 1, 2012)

i just got one of the oddest feeling around. havent had this happen to me in a while an i dont like it


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> This was the image i posted in response to a guy that modded his power supply or something....he failed at it, so i capitalized on it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



in one of areas im a hardass


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> i just got one of the oddest feeling around. havent had this happen to me in a while an i dont like it

Click to collapse



Not sure what you mean by that.

So here's something to clear your mind.

Y MUST HER HAIR BE SO MAGICAL?


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Nov 1, 2012)

sup guys


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> sup guys

Click to collapse




What's up dude?


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Nov 1, 2012)

not sh!t just workin and the night is going sooooo slow


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> not sh!t just workin and the night is going sooooo slow

Click to collapse



That's a good thing though, right?  Technically speaking.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not sure what you mean by that.
> 
> So here's something to clear your mind.
> 
> Y MUST HER HAIR BE SO MAGICAL?

Click to collapse



call it what you will but ill explain what i mean.

some people can smell the rain an stuff like that.

well with me, i can sense how strong a storm is going to be, just by getting a certain feeling in spine. the stronger it is,the stronger the storm will be that is in my area.

the second one. my entire body will get goosebumps,then i get a feeling that something just isnt right. few times i had that happen to me, some friends got in a car crash, one crashed on his bike or something happened to my friend.

well right now something just isnt sitting right with me an idk what it is.




doesnt help that i can sense a ghosts spirit's around me too.( i have some crazy stories involving those)


idc if anyone believes me or not,but i know what i know an feel.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 1, 2012)

Maybe you're sensing Sandy? 





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Nov 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's a good thing though, right?  Technically speaking.

Click to collapse



its a good thing that we arent getting any calls but some nights fly by and others drag! this passed weekend flew by


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Maybe you're sensing Sandy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



its not that style....but its bothering me


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 1, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> its not that style....but its bothering me

Click to collapse



Meh. Try sleeping. It'll pass





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Meh. Try sleeping. It'll pass
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if only i could fall asleep.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> call it what you will but ill explain what i mean.
> 
> some people can smell the rain an stuff like that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





OK...NOW we're talking.




I have a similar thing in my life.


From coworkers getting fired, to relatives dying...Ive always had an intuition I can't ignore.



If there has ever been someone in my life that i am uncomfortable with, somehow, some way, they have disappeared from my life.  Kinda strange.  Certain people I meet....I get a vibe like "He's not gonna last long", or...."That person wont be around very long".....I am usually right.


Scary.  I think I know right where you're coming from.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> OK...NOW we're talking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




very similar to mine also. tried texting one of my friends who have the same "gift'(?) as me. she is probably asleep. first thought was check the weather,then news. nothing stuck out to me, only thing left is my friends of family,but its late at night though.

something just feels out of place, almost like somebody is in pain or danger...

ok when i typed pain..it flared up really bad...hmmm


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> very similar to mine also. tried texting one of my friends who have the same "gift'(?) as me. she is probably asleep. first thought was check the weather,then news. nothing stuck out to me, only thing left is my friends of family,but its late at night though.
> 
> something just feels out of place, almost like somebody is in pain or danger...
> 
> ok when i typed pain..it flared up really bad...hmmm

Click to collapse



not sure if it's a gift or a curse.


not sure if in my case it's a psychosis, but i've made up every scenario in my head of everyone i know, dying.  just in case.



but back to what you're saying....yes....i have that too.  sometimes, the air doesn't feel right, and you think of a person, or an event, and you don't like the way it feels.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> not sure if it's a gift or a curse.
> 
> 
> not sure if in my case it's a psychosis, but i've made up every scenario in my head of everyone i know, dying.  just in case.
> ...

Click to collapse



better not meet you then,lol


thats where im at right now,cant pinpoint it though. just pain sticks out, maybe im sensing the pain from the storm or something.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> better not meet you then,lol
> 
> 
> thats where im at right now,cant pinpoint it though. just pain sticks out, maybe im sensing the pain from the storm or something.

Click to collapse



you'd probably get some good vibes off me.  im such an easy-going person.

i deal with my demons in private.  out of sight.

in public, i'm probably the one you wanna stick with.  Not tooting my own horn, but I sort of am.:cyclops:


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> you'd probably get some good vibes off me.  im such an easy-going person.
> 
> i deal with my demons in private.  out of sight.
> 
> in public, i'm probably the one you wanna stick with.  Not tooting my own horn, but I sort of am.:cyclops:

Click to collapse



only one way to find out.

like wise

what makes you say that?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> only one way to find out.
> 
> like wise
> 
> what makes you say that?

Click to collapse



say what?


well, i'll guess.....


I'm a lively dude who isn't afraid of anything.  I could probably handle a zombie infestation with only a pair of drumsticks.

I'm a sensitive son of a *****. (i have two daughters)  ...that's why.


I am 6'2"....yeah, i'm skinny, but skinny knuckles have been known to knock a motherf*cker out....


and the cherry on top?  I can buy you beer, legally.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> say what?
> 
> 
> well, i'll guess.....
> ...

Click to collapse



2 daughters must be fun

im waiting for the zombie outbreak.

you only have an inch on me,im built the exact same way. when i hit someone they feel it for a while.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> im waiting for the zombie outbreak.
> 
> you only have an inch on me,im built the exact same way. when i hit someone they feel it for a while.

Click to collapse



my football player brothers hated me.  one punch in the nose made them cry.

---------- Post added at 01:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 AM ----------

Dude....girls are so sensitive.  Takes a lot of getting used to.  I can hardly do it sometimes.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> my football player brothers hated me.  one punch in the nose made them cry.

Click to collapse



hahaha,suckers.

one day we will share a beer. hopefully.lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> hahaha,suckers.
> 
> one day we will share a beer. hopefully.lol

Click to collapse



You're kinda far....Bobo in\s in Texas, I owe him a few...Goddamn....I have to plan a cross-country drinking trip....





hey man, if you wanna get to know me a bit more, check my Vimeo stuffs.

https://vimeo.com/chrislight/videos


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You're kinda far....Bobo in\s in Texas, I owe him a few...Goddamn....I have to plan a cross-country drinking trip....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that sounds like fun


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> that sounds like fun

Click to collapse



https://vimeo.com/chrislight/videos


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> https://vimeo.com/chrislight/videos

Click to collapse



ill take a look for sure. going to knock out this last report then im going to bed


----------



## undercover (Nov 1, 2012)

Morning. Looks like only Skinny and Angel are awake atm  

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 1, 2012)

Sup tinky 





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 1, 2012)

Sup QF

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 1, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Sup QF
> 
> Trolls, trolls everywhere

Click to collapse




Eh not much. You? 




Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Eh not much. You?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah..so so

You managed to install RSD lite?

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 1, 2012)

Good morning mafia, 

Just two quickies
KC your never ready to be a parent, when it happens you just kind of get into it and I don't think many people make bad parents, a lot make bad role models though.
Skinny, archangel that"feeling" had run in my dad's side of the family for generations, made it really difficult telling my brother it doesn't exist when he had a mental breakdown over it. 
Skinny I think you and me have a lot in common, my mother in law says if I was any more laid back I'd spend my life in bed. Not a lot fazes me, I rarely lose my rag. And I think I've only ever punched three people in my life, made all of them count though. I'm not as weak as I may look to some(I'm a climber its all in the arms) 
I've got dinner with the mother in law in a couple of hours, she's 60 today.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## undercover (Nov 1, 2012)

Wrong, good punch comes from the hip not from the arms. 

Hey QF, ppero. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 1, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Wrong, good punch comes from the hip not from the arms.
> 
> Hey QF, ppero.
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



Wasn't talking about the punch, I look weak because I'm thin 10 stone at my heaviest, but my arms are wirey but strong,I don't like using my fists, I do a bit of marshal arts so yeh it's all technique, and yeh it's from the hips.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

---------- Post added at 12:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 PM ----------

How is everyone today

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## undercover (Nov 1, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Wasn't talking about the punch, I look weak because I'm thin 10 stone at my heaviest, but my arms are wirey but strong,I don't like using my fists, I do a bit of marshal arts so yeh it's all technique, and yeh it's from the hips.
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know what you mean. Hate people like that, you tend to underestimate what they can do and concentrate on the biggest ones, which are most harmless as they are slower. It's the little ones in the background that you need to look out for 
What MA do you do? I did traditional combat ju jitsu for about 5 years, nothing atm but looking at Krav Maga classes as soon as I get some time. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 1, 2012)

Yay I finally get to meet up some people from xda!
Will be seeing them in 15mins over a donation issue!

Finally I'll come across someone physically, who would know that rooting isn't voodoo...!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 1, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I know what you mean. Hate people like that, you tend to underestimate what they can do and concentrate on the biggest ones, which are most harmless as they are slower. It's the little ones in the background that you need to look out for
> What MA do you do? I did traditional combat ju jitsu for about 5 years, nothing atm but looking at Krav Maga classes as soon as I get some time.
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



I've done a bit of ju jitsu,kendo standard karate.when I was in the navy I did a bit of boxing and my instructor showed me a bit of an old Chinese style that has to do with pressure points no heavy strikes just points on the body, I like fencing as well. 
Took up kickboxing for a while but didn't like the style. Could say I'm a bit if an allrounder. I've also done restraint methods (did five years working in secure units)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 PM ----------








sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Apex (Nov 1, 2012)

G'morning QuantumFoam, tinky, juggles, ppero, a.cid, anyone else lurking about, and everyone when the awaken from their slumber... 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Nov 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> G'morning QuantumFoam, tinky, juggles, ppero, a.cid, anyone else lurking about, and everyone when the awaken from their slumber...
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



gm and my slumber dont start till around 8:30


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 1, 2012)

Morning apex

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 1, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Wrong, good punch comes from the hip not from the arms.
> 
> Hey QF, ppero.
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



Wrong- - - wrong, this is purely arm physics demonstration.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> G'morning QuantumFoam, tinky, juggles, ppero, a.cid, anyone else lurking about, and everyone when the awaken from their slumber...
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



Good morning apex... *yawns*

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Nov 1, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Wrong- - - wrong, this is a pure arm physics
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## a.cid (Nov 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



And the Noble for this year goes to...

Zack!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 1, 2012)

See you all shortly. Off out for dinner with the in law s

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Apex (Nov 1, 2012)

a.cid said:


> And the Noble for this year goes to...
> 
> Zack!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh my, what a surprise! Thank you all so much, I'm very excited and honored. I'd like to thank my agent, my parents, God, the guy who invented nachos, that walleyed doctor from Cannonball Run, oh dear I just know I'm going to forget someone, um, thanks to Bo Pilgrim, and thank you to all the in the mafia family for this great award... 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 1, 2012)

Morning mafia  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 1, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Morning mafia
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Wakey, Wakey, hands off snakey... 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 1, 2012)

Gonna derail everything 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## a.cid (Nov 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Wakey, Wakey, hands off snakey...
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



Not sure which snakey is referred to :sly:


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## undercover (Nov 1, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Wrong- - - wrong, this is purely arm physics demonstration.

Click to collapse



lol.

That one is better.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 1, 2012)

Gwumpy kitteh are gwumpy 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## werked (Nov 1, 2012)

Morning!!


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 1, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> lol.
> 
> That one is better.

Click to collapse



While it may be better, Mine shows that it DOES NOT come from the hip     :laugh: It's all arm


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Mephikun (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey guys and gals


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## werked (Nov 1, 2012)

This is all I have his morning. They like to play "Let's see which one of us can find and eat the most poop".


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Just gonna sleep here so you can't sit down :evil:


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Nov 1, 2012)

Morning... massive headache :screwy:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Morning... massive headache :screwy:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Migraine? 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Nov 1, 2012)

Brüno says good morning...



*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## trell959 (Nov 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Migraine?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I think I just had too much fun last night....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Mephikun (Nov 1, 2012)

Lol I've eaten but I'm still extremely hungry. 

Hmmmm 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I think I just had too much fun last night....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So....a "I had too much fun last night but...this headache is worth it" headache.
Check.

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 10:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Brüno says good morning...
> 
> View attachment 1448416
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



Brüno looks....hungry. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Nov 1, 2012)

Lazy Bruno has no shame...



*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## werked (Nov 1, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol I've eaten but I'm still extremely hungry. Hmmmm
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Hmmm, go grab a juice box and a biter biscuit.


----------



## Apex (Nov 1, 2012)

werked said:


> Hmmm, go grab a juice box and a biter biscuit.

Click to collapse



I don't think he's cutting any teeth yet...






*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## werked (Nov 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I don't think he's cutting any teeth yet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eat up Meph and you can have some yummy dessert.


----------



## werked (Nov 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I don't think he's cutting any teeth yet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you eat it all like a good boy, you can have some yummy dessert Meph.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Mephikun (Nov 1, 2012)

werked said:


> If you eat it all like a good boy, you can have some yummy dessert Meph.

Click to collapse



Lol. Ew. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## werked (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> View attachment 1448445

Click to collapse



Me thinks that's Justin Bieber daddy


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Nov 1, 2012)

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

werked said:


> Me thinks that's Justin Bieber daddy

Click to collapse



Yeah you're probably right


----------



## werked (Nov 1, 2012)

Wait maybe this is his daddy


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

Gas shortage. :/
Not good for the cab business. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Nov 1, 2012)

I found Meph's father... 






*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi ya all!

Hi BD, Apex,werked,KC, Meph and all others who i forgot to mention


----------



## werked (Nov 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Gas shortage. :/
> Not good for the cab business.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



This dude said he'd sell you some gas on the cheap, he has plenty.


----------



## werked (Nov 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I found Meph's father...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Linky haz a broke


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

werked said:


> This dude said he'd sell you some gas on the cheap, he has plenty.

Click to collapse



Ew. :what:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey ppero


----------



## cascabel (Nov 1, 2012)

what is going on in here. 

hi everyone. why am i seeing pictures of someone or another's father? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## werked (Nov 1, 2012)

Meph....


----------



## werked (Nov 1, 2012)

Sup pp


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

cascabel said:


> what is going on in here.
> 
> hi everyone. why am i seeing pictures of someone or another's father?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Because Luke couldn't find his father


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 1, 2012)

werked said:


> Meph....

Click to collapse



Lol. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## undercover (Nov 1, 2012)

Spiderman, cats, potatoes.... Regression! 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Apex (Nov 1, 2012)

werked said:


> Linky haz a broke

Click to collapse



Not in desktop mode... 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

I'd post an actual pic...but I'm not photogenic...AT ALL.
I almost always look terrible in pics. This is really the only good pic I have
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

Morning everyone.

Definitely in the mood to blast some heavy sh*t on the way to work.  

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Nov 1, 2012)

werked said:


> Linky haz a broke

Click to collapse



Meph, is this your father? 



*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Mephikun (Nov 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Meph, is this your father?
> 
> View attachment 1448503
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



Uhhhh no? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Uhhhh no?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Unlucky for not seeming positive about your answer


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You're not even a subtle thief.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You're not even a subtle thief.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Kids these days will never learn


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## undercover (Nov 1, 2012)

Working night shifts today and tomorrow 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 1, 2012)

K I'm done

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 1, 2012)

No cohesiveness today... 

Random thoughts are random




Message to meph's parents  






You failed!


----------



## trell959 (Nov 1, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> K I'm done
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 1, 2012)

For all those without an HTC device. Here's the updated Beats Audio for ALL Android devices


----------



## werked (Nov 1, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Working night shifts today and tomorrow
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



I work nights all weekend myself. :banghead::banghead: thanks for the reminder. UGHHHHH


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 1, 2012)

Playing Trouble in Mineville... Wish me luck lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

It don't matter if you're black or white?



"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## werked (Nov 1, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Playing Trouble in Mineville... Wish me luck lol
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse


this?? Anyway, good luck.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

werked said:


> this?? Anyway, good luck.

Click to collapse



That's brilliant :thumbup:


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## cascabel (Nov 1, 2012)

night all...

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

cascabel said:


> night all...
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Night?!?
You're in a weird time zone 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## cascabel (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Night?!?
> You're in a weird time zone
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



it's always night where i'm at. 
i love sleeping.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

cascabel said:


> it's always night where i'm at.
> i love sleeping.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I guess I'm not the lazy one anymore then 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

Saw this posted at work today.






Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Working night shifts today and tomorrow
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse











werked said:


> I work nights all weekend myself. :banghead::banghead: thanks for the reminder. UGHHHHH

Click to collapse




I usually work the entire weekend with no break straight thru.
Neither of you have my sympathy. 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Nov 1, 2012)

werked said:


> I work nights all weekend myself. :banghead::banghead: thanks for the reminder. UGHHHHH

Click to collapse



You are welcome. Weekend off btw 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 1, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Yay I finally get to meet up some people from xda!
> Will be seeing them in 15mins over a donation issue!
> 
> Finally I'll come across someone physically, who would know that rooting isn't voodoo...!
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude where y'all meeting?


Sup everybody 





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## Apex (Nov 1, 2012)

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey hey hey hey...... I've been drinking maybe I should post in the I'm drunk thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How are you all diddlin this afternoon. 


sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 PM ----------

And no I want drinking the marsdens washing liquid before anyone asks.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Drinking pedigree chum?!?


----------



## Apex (Nov 1, 2012)

What tha... 



*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## werked (Nov 1, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You are welcome. Weekend off btw
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



I hate you


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Drinking pedigree chum?!?

Click to collapse



Nah I've been been on the ringwood all afternoon. I'm a little tipsy

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Nah I've been been on the ringwood all afternoon. I'm a little tipsy
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Fair play to ya. Make the most of it 
I felt more drunk than normal off just 7 pints of Carling the other day. I was surprised it hit me as much as it did 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

All teh cabs....(well not all of them  ) running out of gas. 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

Morning,Afternoon and Happy Turkey Month!!

(Even though there are some here that never or very rarely post)

Dexter
BD
Skinny
Quasi
Trell
M_T_M
Jase
Max
Husam
Proto
Acid
Rinzo
Watt
tinky
Apex
Quantum
ppero
Juggles
Ronnie
Tony
Shahruk
werked
Meph
BOBO
KC
Lordmanhattan
The Archangel
idavid
DD
T.C.P
obsidianchao
htc fan89
Phistachio
jeallen0
TheRomMistress
Milad
huggs
animatedbreak
John McClane
King ace 
If you were missed then there is something terribly wrong and you should contact the police 
Lurks
Damn noobs that don't belong gtfo!!

---------- Post added at 10:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 AM ----------

Also so close!! :banghead:







Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning,Afternoon and Happy Turkey Month!!
> 
> (Even though there are some here that never or very rarely post)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Quoted for the LOLZ!
Hey David 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Quoted for the LOLZ!
> Hey David
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Hey kc, UGH long night of playing madden and drinking


----------



## undercover (Nov 1, 2012)

werked said:


> I hate you

Click to collapse



On that note.... 
Sat, sun, Mon off
Tue, wed. Day shifts
Thu, Fri off 

And that is not booked off, it's my normal roster 

Where's your hate level now? 

But then I do look after the kids when I'm off. Soooooo

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey kc, UGH long night of playing madden and drinking

Click to collapse



As long as you had fun, that's all that counts xD


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 1, 2012)

Eating leftover candy. Woooo 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Eating leftover candy. Woooo
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Coolstorybro.jpg


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Eating leftover candy. Woooo
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Getting fat FTW 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning,Afternoon and Happy Turkey Month!!
> 
> (Even though there are some here that never or very rarely post)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Made the list two days in a row. Afternoon BC

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm going to have a little snooze. Catch up in a bit

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Bit late 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Made the list two days in a row. Afternoon BC
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Good thing or you would have to call the police 

You would then get **** for not calling for a real emergency and have a hefty fine


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm going to have a little snooze. Catch up in a bit
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



We'll try and make sure there's tons for you to catch up with 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm going to have a little snooze. Catch up in a bit
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Why are you always sleeping?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 1, 2012)

Here's hoping I can sell my gnex at $250... There were no takers at $275 even $265

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## undercover (Nov 1, 2012)

Sensation is even worse. I'll be lucky to get £100 for it 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 1, 2012)

Haaaaaave y'all met my Blade. No one would take it for $75





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Sensation is even worse. I'll be lucky to get £100 for it
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



I wouldn't get much more for my Xperia 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Bump.



"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## trell959 (Nov 1, 2012)

Ready to send out my Note, but the guy still hasn't put the money into my PayPal 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Ready to send out my Note, but the guy still hasn't put the money into my PayPal
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I wouldn't ever sell anything online like that incase something went wrong. The closest I've got is using gumtree.com and actually meeting the person because it's locally based.
Less chance anything can go wrong that way 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Ready to send out my Note, but the guy still hasn't put the money into my PayPal
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Always receive payment first 

PM him or contact him.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Ready to send out my Note, but the guy still hasn't put the money into my PayPal
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I smell rat...

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I smell rat...
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse



I smell a troll


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I smell a troll

Click to collapse



I smell Meph 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I smell Meph
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



LOL

---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------

302 post to go!!! :d


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LOL
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------
> 
> 302 post to go!!! :d

Click to collapse



I've got loads yet 
I'm still about 30 behind bobo 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## a.cid (Nov 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Dude where y'all meeting?
> 
> 
> Sup everybody
> ...

Click to collapse



Already met, and donated together to a dev 

If you are like me, surrounded physically by technologically disabled people from all age groups, then you should definately meet up with fellow xda'ers!
Today, the hour was spent well... 
And since all 3 of us were seventeen, I'll definately be up for hanging out with them again :good:

P.s. I did ask you last time where did you live, and you gave me the name of a weird supposedly-astronomical body...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I've got loads yet
> I'm still about 30 behind bobo
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



You will be up there before you know IT!!

The way you post 

You post more then I do 

---------- Post added at 10:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 AM ----------

No one saw my list


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You will be up there before you know IT!!
> 
> The way you post
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha I know yeah. I'll pass him by later. Then skinny is a few above him xD


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## a.cid (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You will be up there before you know IT!!
> 
> The way you post
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did...thank you for remembering, and no thank you for including kc



"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Haha I know yeah. I'll pass him by later. Then skinny is a few above him xD
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



My puzzle thread has died  No one wants to partake any more 

---------- Post added at 10:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 AM ----------




a.cid said:


> I did...thank you for remembering, and no thank you for including kc
> 
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



At least I got one thanks 

So what your saying is if I don't put kc on the list tomorrow, I get 2 thanks?  :silly:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I did...thank you for remembering, and no thank you for including kc
> 
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



I'll always get a mention 
I post too much to be forgotten about 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

---------- Post added at 05:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> My puzzle thread has died  No one wants to partake any more
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Blame M_T_M for your thread dying. It wouldn't have been needed if you could've carried on in here 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'll always get a mention
> I post too much to be forgotten about
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Actually I made an error, but you missed it.




You were actually on the list twice


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Actually I made an error, but you missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Was I?
I just seen my name and knew it was legit.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Was I?
> I just seen my name and knew it was legit.
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



You were but I fixed it before you quoted it


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You were but I fixed it before you quoted it

Click to collapse



Ah right xD

That makes it an ever so slightly more awesome list then :thumbup:


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

298 Posts to go!! WHOOHOO LESS THEN 300!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 298 Posts to go!! WHOOHOO LESS THEN 300!!

Click to collapse



How the hell did twitch clock up so many posts?


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> How the hell did twitch clock up so many posts?
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



We use to be a lot active,also no post merger


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> We use to be a lot active,also no post merger

Click to collapse



Yeah, but if some of you were around here at the time, he must've been a sh*t load more active than the rest of you if you're only just catching up now 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah, but if some of you were around here at the time, he must've been a sh*t load more active than the rest of you if you're only just catching up now
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Ya I wasn't as active, as I had a full time job and stuff to do..


----------



## a.cid (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> My puzzle thread has died  No one wants to partake any more
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Technically, you already got two thanks for one list...
But if thats what floats your boat, then if you leave kc out of your "morning" list, I'll give you a bunch of thanks...
Deal? :evil:


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 1, 2012)

Sup Chameleon 





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Technically, you already got two thanks for one list...
> But if thats what floats your boat, then if you leave kc out of your "morning" list, I'll give you a bunch of thanks...
> Deal? :evil:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm deal with a joker 

Will consider it..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya I wasn't as active, as I had a full time job and stuff to do..

Click to collapse



Ah right. At least you should be first in less than a week anyway.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

---------- Post added at 06:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:02 PM ----------

Pretty sure I could match a load of thanks being given. You'll need to think of something else a.cid 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sup Chameleon
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse










How goes it?


----------



## a.cid (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Ah right. At least you should be first in less than a week anyway.
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"
> ...

Click to collapse



I haz a broke
That's all I have right now 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 1, 2012)

Sup BC?

Hi guys

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Sup BC?
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Tired from last night, feel pretty ****ty, but that is what I get for drinking tequila,beer and an energy drink and staying up late last night


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Tired from last night, feel pretty ****ty, but that is what I get for drinking tequila,beer and an energy drink and staying up late last night

Click to collapse



Last night was

PARTAAAAY NIGHT!

Yeah, here too
Too much drink 

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Last night was
> 
> PARTAAAAY NIGHT!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, there's no such thing as too much drink 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Dude, there's no such thing as too much drink
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



I drink to that

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 1, 2012)

Fatal boredom is fatal 





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Dude, there's no such thing as too much drink
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



When it comes to liquor yes there is 

Beer on the other hand


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Fatal boredom is fatal
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What the duck did you do now?

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 1, 2012)

Put Win8 Pro on my mom's laptop...  tweaked properly it aint half bad...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Put Win8 Pro on my mom's laptop...  tweaked properly it aint half bad...

Click to collapse



Sup quasi 

F*ck I am dying today LOL


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> When it comes to liquor yes there is
> 
> Beer on the other hand

Click to collapse



There's still not. Drink till you drop. Get back up and keep drinking.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sup quasi
> 
> F*ck I am dying today LOL

Click to collapse



It's that bad?  Maybe I shouldn't boast I slept til 1pm?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It's that bad?  Maybe I shouldn't boast I slept til 1pm?

Click to collapse



Got up at 8 

Anyway @KC:





Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 1, 2012)

@ppero196

Meh. Just fatal boredom 





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Got up at 8
> 
> Anyway @KC:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Although it's better if they know you're in. That way they take the hint that you really aren't gonna answer the door xD


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Although it's better if they know you're in. That way they take the hint that you really aren't gonna answer the door xD
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



That maybe asking for an egging 

Also this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

Snowflake thinks it's afternoon.
Do you?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Although it's better if they know you're in. That way they take the hint that you really aren't gonna answer the door xD
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Get a packet of fags instead, kids in your area will appreciate it more than sweets (judging from what you said previously). 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake thinks it's afternoon.
> Do you?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Yes? 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake thinks it's afternoon.
> Do you?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Will I get a brick if I say no? 

If so, oh look! It's afternoon 





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> That maybe asking for an egging
> 
> Also this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



More like a brick around these parts. I should probably inform them that they don't have the correct authority to throw bricks 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Get a packet of fags instead, kids in your area will appreciate it more than sweets (judging from what you said previously).
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



They deserve a slap before you deserve a pack of fags 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Will I get a brick if I say no?
> 
> If so, oh look! It's afternoon
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. 
Have a courtesy brick for asking that. 





Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 1, 2012)

Ur power still out BD?


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Ur power still out BD?

Click to collapse



No

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Ur power still out BD?

Click to collapse



It came back some time ago. I think....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Ur power still out BD?

Click to collapse



No. :thumbup:







ppero196 said:


> No
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse






correct




shahrukhraza said:


> It came back some time ago. I think....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



See comment directly above this one.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Blame M_T_M for your thread dying. It wouldn't have been needed if you could've carried on in here
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

Image had spelling error,


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Well that was overly excessive 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Image had spelling error,

Click to collapse



I seen that 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

I made you guys a picture...
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I seen that
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



No one put a f ucking space in between no and where.. :banghead:

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## a.cid (Nov 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse









"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No one put a f ucking space in between no and where.. :banghead:
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I know yeah. Selfish bastards 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

a.cid said:


> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Mine lagged a bit. It didn't quite crash though xD


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

a.cid said:


> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



FUUUUUUUUUUUU

I HAD HEADPHONES IN MY EAR.
VOLUME AT MAX!

My ears hurt now..

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## a.cid (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse









"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

a.cid said:


> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Y U NO UNDERSTAND FREE?!?!?


----------



## a.cid (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Y U NO UNDERSTAND FREE?!?!?

Click to collapse



I'm too lazy to search play store for the free version 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I'm too lazy to search play store for the free version
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



I don't think you fully understood :what:


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I'm too lazy to search play store for the free version
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse




What KC said...

Also
Want me to find it for you?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Just because I asked her to marry me on Twitter 



"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just because I asked her to marry me on Twitter View attachment 1449224
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Don't tell me.....she said maybe?! 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't tell me.....she said maybe?!
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



You're thinking of the wrong person 
This is Pixie Lott 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 1, 2012)

Yo mafia. Hey quasi, what kinda tweaks do you put on Windows? Just got my new computer built, dual booting Ubuntu and Win7 and I wanna make it as fast as I can. Looked online but what I found there didn't make much of a difference. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Just cause pics or it didn't happen xD


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just cause pics or it didn't happen xDView attachment 1449241
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Did you get a reply? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just cause pics or it didn't happen xDView attachment 1449241
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 1, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Yo mafia. Hey quasi, what kinda tweaks do you put on Windows? Just got my new computer built, dual booting Ubuntu and Win7 and I wanna make it as fast as I can. Looked online but what I found there didn't make much of a difference.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well I was tweaking my moms Win8 install...  Left the Metro UI, but set it inactive, only launchable, and restored the 7 start menu...  for 7, I don't really tweak anything, just run a super minimalistic installation...  with an SSD I haz a 5second boot time 

---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------

U got a Win7 Ultimate iso?  I installed fresh, loaded only the drivers, and the gfx prograns...  The rest is bloatware...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Did you get a reply?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just saying 'I wouldn't marry someone who I don't know' #_-


M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



And no fu*ks were given 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Well I was tweaking my moms Win8 install...  Left the Metro UI, but set it inactive, only launchable, and restored the 7 start menu...  for 7, I don't really tweak anything, just run a super minimalistic installation...  with an SSD I haz a 5second boot time

Click to collapse



Lucky. My boot time is 42 secondsish, but with a kinda crappy hard drive it isn't too bad I guess.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## trell959 (Nov 1, 2012)

I've been PM'ing him and he has a lot of devices and looks interested. He's also not online evey much either, maybe he's busy  I'm in no rush though, still got time before the Nexus 4 cones out anyway 





KidCarter93 said:


> I wouldn't ever sell anything online like that incase something went wrong. The closest I've got is using gumtree.com and actually meeting the person because it's locally based.
> Less chance anything can go wrong that way
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse











BeerChameleon said:


> Always receive payment first
> 
> PM him or contact him.

Click to collapse











M_T_M said:


> I smell rat...
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 1, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lucky. My boot time is 42 secondsish, but with a kinda crappy hard drive it isn't too bad I guess.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I edited my previous post...  Do you have a Win7 Ultimate iso and the drivers?  Load it as minimal as possible...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Well I was tweaking my moms Win8 install...  Left the Metro UI, but set it inactive, only launchable, and restored the 7 start menu...  for 7, I don't really tweak anything, just run a super minimalistic installation...  with an SSD I haz a 5second boot time
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------
> 
> U got a Win7 Ultimate iso?  I installed fresh, loaded only the drivers, and the gfx prograns...  The rest is bloatware...

Click to collapse



I do have the Ultimate iso (well, actually it's a "special" iso ) 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I edited my previous post...  Do you have a Win7 Ultimate iso and the drivers?  Load it as minimal as possible...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I basically installed ultimate and loaded the drivers from the disc that came with my mobo, other than that I don't have too much on it. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Whats everyone up to anyways?
Yeah I'm nosey


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Suspicious spam post is suspicious. 
Edit: way to post nothing and edit it so my post makes no sense. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Nov 1, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I'm too lazy to search play store for the free version
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse







KidCarter93 said:


> I don't think you fully understood :what:
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



 Afaiu, back when I had searched for tapatalk, all play store threw was the paid version...
The free version (if any) didn't show up... 




BeerChameleon said:


> What KC said...
> 
> Also
> Want me to find it for you?

Click to collapse



Nah, I'll find it myself...



Someday...


Goodnight fellas!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Suspicious spam post is suspicious.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I clicked submit by accident 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------

Night a.cid 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 1, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Afaiu, back when I had searched for tapatalk, all play store threw was the paid version...
> The free version (if any) didn't show up...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 He still doesn't get it

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> He still doesn't get it
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haha I know yeah 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 1, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I do have the Ultimate iso (well, actually it's a "special" iso )
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



teamviewer into my computer you'd see it's pretty streamlined...  also I refuse to have desktop icons...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Wasn't expecting that lol

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You're thinking of the wrong person
> This is Pixie Lott
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



I was referring to the picture you posted... Nothing else. 
And I was being facetious 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> He still doesn't get it
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why he is still noob 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I was referring to the picture you posted... Nothing else.
> And I was being facetious
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



An right. I knew that  :what:


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> teamviewer into my computer you'd see it's pretty streamlined...  also I refuse to have desktop icons...

Click to collapse



I need to wipe my C: drive and get rid of all the pre-installed crapware.....I probably should've done that when I got it.    

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> teamviewer into my computer you'd see it's pretty streamlined...  also I refuse to have desktop icons...

Click to collapse



What do you have against desktop icons? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I need to wipe my C: drive and get rid of all the pre-installed crapware.....I probably should've done that when I got it.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Just make sure you save everything you want somewhere else...  including mails, contacts, calendars, files, etc....

FWIW, before the Win8 install on my moms G73, it ran nicely by just removing the bloatware and cleaning the registry...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Just make sure you save everything you want somewhere else...  including mails, contacts, calendars, files, etc....
> 
> FWIW, before the Win8 install on my moms G73, it ran nicely by just removing the bloatware and cleaning the registry...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I didn't really have any bloatware, basically removed what was there, removed Internet Explorer and installed chrome, comodo anti virus and a few other programs. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 1, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Yeah, I didn't really have any bloatware, basically removed what was there, removed Internet Explorer and installed chrome, comodo anti virus and a few other programs.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I left IE there...  yea it can be removed, but it doesn't bother me taking up one spot in my start menu...  I don't run any antivirus, only microsoft security essentials...  very small footprint, doesnt slow it down at all...

---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Yeah, I didn't really have any bloatware, basically removed what was there, removed Internet Explorer and installed chrome, comodo anti virus and a few other programs.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Post a CPU-Z screenshot of your RAM specs...  this a laptop?  I was supposed to ship this chip to Jaszek but he wants to use it in a repair and make money...  that's not what I had in mind when I offered up free [email protected]$$ 4GB RAM stick...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I left IE there...  yea it can be removed, but it doesn't bother me taking up one spot in my start menu...  I don't run any antivirus, only microsoft security essentials...  very small footprint, doesnt slow it down at all...

Click to collapse



Seeing IE irritates me. :silly:
I would have run MSE, but apparently it won't install if it doesn't think the install is genuine :cyclops:


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Just make sure you save everything you want somewhere else...  including mails, contacts, calendars, files, etc....
> 
> FWIW, before the Win8 install on my moms G73, it ran nicely by just removing the bloatware and cleaning the registry...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I have a backup (a couple actually, plus a system restore disk and a full system image)....I only really need to reinstall drivers and my fastboot folder (pictures....meh)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 1, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Seeing IE irritates me. :silly:
> I would have run MSE, but apparently it won't install if it doesn't think the install is genuine :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Use Microsoft Toolkit 2.3.2 or above...

---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, I have a backup (a couple actually, plus a system restore disk and a full system image)....I only really need to reinstall drivers and my fastboot folder (pictures....meh)
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Get to wiping!!!  You have an Ultimate iso?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Kinda relevant with the current conversation…


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Use Microsoft Toolkit 2.3.2 or above...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If not, I can get you one 

---------- Post added at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Kinda relevant with the current conversation…View attachment 1449324
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



I would post funny IE pics, but too lazy.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Use Microsoft Toolkit 2.3.2 or above...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check PM


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> If not, I can get you one
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And me 
I'm just gonna carry on posting random pictures while you three carry on the chat 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Check PM

Click to collapse



He used a winky face, he's up to something.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 1, 2012)

Proto, you see my post about CPU-Z?  also Beer, you have laptop?

If either of yall have laptops, post the mem specs from CPU-Z


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Proto, you see my post about CPU-Z?  also Beer, you have laptop?
> 
> If either of yall have laptops, post the mem specs from CPU-Z

Click to collapse



Laptop isn't on me.

I can get you some specs though.

Just memory specs right?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Laptop isn't on me.
> 
> I can get you some specs though.
> 
> Just memory specs right?

Click to collapse



Is it DDR3 PC12800?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Is it DDR3 PC12800?

Click to collapse



Let me see if I can find that out, without my laptop on me. 

One sec


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Proto, you see my post about CPU-Z?  also Beer, you have laptop?
> 
> If either of yall have laptops, post the mem specs from CPU-Z

Click to collapse



No, I don't see anything about CPU-Z. I don't have a laptop (well, I do, but it's so terrible it shouldn't even count and I never use it).


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Is it DDR3 PC12800?

Click to collapse



Or at least DDR3 PC10600

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------

Corsair Vengeance 4GB DDR3 PC12800 1600Mhz CL9 204pin for Laptop


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Or at least DDR3 PC10600
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------
> 
> Corsair Vengeance 4GB DDR3 PC12800 1600Mhz CL9 204pin for Laptop

Click to collapse



Here is my laptop: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Dell+-+...s?id=1218674095059&skuId=5619916#tab=overview

I can't find info regarding zram without having the laptop in my hand


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I left IE there...  yea it can be removed, but it doesn't bother me taking up one spot in my start menu...  I don't run any antivirus, only microsoft security essentials...  very small footprint, doesnt slow it down at all...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gimme a sec

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Here is my laptop: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Dell+-+...s?id=1218674095059&skuId=5619916#tab=overview
> 
> I can't find info regarding zram without having the laptop in my hand

Click to collapse



It uses DDR3, so the chip is compatible...  but it also comes with 8GB RAM, and probably only has 2 slots, with 4gig chips in each...  it MIGHT have 4 slots, but I doubted...  CPU-Z is needed...  If it has 4 slots, 2 being empty, you could put that in and have 12GB...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 1, 2012)

Any recommendations of how get to intoxicated with household items except huffing?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It uses DDR3, so the chip is compatible...  but it also comes with 8GB RAM, and probably only has 2 slots, with 4gig chips in each...  it MIGHT have 4 slots, but I doubted...  CPU-Z is needed...  If it has 4 slots, 2 being empty, you could put that in and have 12GB...

Click to collapse



I think it might be expandable, if I remember, I will take a look later.

---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Any recommendations of how get to intoxicated with household items except huffing?

Click to collapse



Don't do it


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Any recommendations of how get to intoxicated with household items except huffing?

Click to collapse



I have no idea. I just get drunk the conventional way.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I think it might be expandable, if I remember, I will take a look later.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Look in this sections for all specs, number of slots, and the timings...  CAS Latency...  The one  on the left is the chip up for grabs...  Sorry Jaszek, you can't make money off my free chip, I'd just do that if I wanted to...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

QM:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> QM:

Click to collapse



Holy crap that pic was small...  Had to zoom in...  You have 2 slots, both filled with 4GB chips...  You're maxxed out unless the MB is capable of using 2 8GB chips, and by being i7, it should be able to...  It's probably Sandy Bridge...  If memory serves me correct, Sandy Bridge's max is 16GB...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Holy crap that pic was small...  Had to zoom in...  You have 2 slots, both filled with 4GB chips...  You're maxxed out unless the MB is capable of using 2 8GB chips, and by being i7, it should be able to...  It's probably Sandy Bridge...  If memory serves me correct, Sandy Bridge's max is 16GB...

Click to collapse



That is probably my situation as well


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> View attachment 1449411
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



For some reason I found this hilarious

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> View attachment 1449411
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Stop posting random pictures!!

80% of them aren't funny


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> That is probably my situation as well

Click to collapse



I'm trying to figure out how many slots it has...  google isn't yielding much...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> For some reason I found this hilarious
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I didn't 

---------- Post added at 01:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> I'm trying to figure out how many slots it has...  google isn't yielding much...

Click to collapse



I know, especially since my laptop is a special edition


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> View attachment 1449411
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



next pic you post will cause to:
a)all of them posts to be moved to the right thread 
or
b)me deleting them

Just sayin'


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> For some reason I found this hilarious
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



At least someone thought so 







BeerChameleon said:


> Stop posting random pictures!!
> 
> 80% of them aren't funny

Click to collapse



Sshhh! 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> next pic you post will cause to:
> a)all of them posts to be moved to the right thread
> or
> b)me deleting them
> ...

Click to collapse



That is the first thing you posted that is actually useful in awhile


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> next pic you post will cause to:
> a)all of them posts to be moved to the right thread
> or
> b)me deleting them
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh really?!?


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Oh really?!?
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



The irony.....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> The irony.....

Click to collapse



That owl looks like a tiger. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> The irony.....

Click to collapse



Comeatmebro.jpg

No picture needed 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Holy crap that pic was small...  Had to zoom in...  You have 2 slots, both filled with 4GB chips...  You're maxxed out unless the MB is capable of using 2 8GB chips, and by being i7, it should be able to...  It's probably Sandy Bridge...  If memory serves me correct, Sandy Bridge's max is 16GB...

Click to collapse



It's a Sandy bridge. Your are correct. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 1, 2012)

How can such a highend RAM chip sit here so long?

M_T_M....  you haz laptop?

---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> It's a Sandy bridge. Your are correct.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Then 16GB is your max...  1333Mhz...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> How can such a highend RAM chip sit here so long?
> 
> M_T_M....  you haz laptop?

Click to collapse



Because it's only 4gb and most of us don't need it 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> How can such a highend RAM chip sit here so long?
> 
> M_T_M....  you haz laptop?

Click to collapse



Yes..why?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Pretty sure you said after another picture.

I guess loopholes work then :what:
Go figure.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> How can such a highend RAM chip sit here so long?
> 
> M_T_M....  you haz laptop?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can I haz? I pay shipping. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Yes..why?

Click to collapse



This is up for grabs....








Babydoll25 said:


> Can I haz? I pay shipping.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



What will you do with it?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

Dammit
Just heard Ada's had an another accident. 
Fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu people who hit my cabs

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Dammit
> Just heard Ada's had an another accident.
> Fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu people who hit my cabs
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that.... Once I can drive again, can I drive for you?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Sorry to hear that.... Once I can drive again, can I drive for you?

Click to collapse



Lol, you'd have to move to NJ 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Comeatmebro.jpg
> 
> No picture needed
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Ya right no picture needed, you just haz the scared!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 1, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lol, you'd have to move to NJ
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So...  I've been in MS my whole life...  It's time to go...  I only stayed because my family is here... and now the legal crap...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> This is up for grabs....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Put it in my gateway laptop. It's an i5 Sandy bridge with 4GB RAM 1333MHz......

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 1, 2012)

I came at you brah!! No more pic spamming, please 



KidCarter93 said:


> Comeatmebro.jpg
> 
> No picture needed
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




And that is...? 


Quasimodem said:


> This is up for grabs....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Put it in my gateway laptop. It's an i5 Sandy bridge with 4GB RAM 1333MHz......
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



1333Mhz is DDR3...  Can you post a screenshot of CPU-Z?  SPD tab will show you how many slots, whats installed, and what MHZ it's operating at, as well as timings...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I came at you brah!! No more pic spamming, please
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



LULZ!!

M_T_M says stop we continue


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> And that is...?

Click to collapse



DDR3 4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz CL9 Timings laptop RAM...  needs a home...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Sorry to hear that.... Once I can drive again, can I drive for you?

Click to collapse



If you move to NJ and I can get you insured. Yes. Of course

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LULZ!!
> 
> M_T_M says stop we continue

Click to collapse



Standard procedure 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LULZ!!
> 
> M_T_M says stop we continue

Click to collapse



It isn't spamming, that was a perfectly relevant pic that wouldn't go in the images thread 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> 1333Mhz is DDR3...  Can you post a screenshot of CPU-Z?  SPD tab will show you how many slots, whats installed, and what MHZ it's operating at, as well as timings...

Click to collapse



Hold on

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> It isn't spamming, that was a perfectly relevant pic that wouldn't go in the images thread
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Precisely 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> It isn't spamming, that was a perfectly relevant pic that wouldn't go in the images thread
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ya i know, just saying


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> If you move to NJ and I can get you insured. Yes. Of course
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I'll go with the General...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'll go with the General...

Click to collapse



My insurance company. 
As in insured to drive a cab....we can always work on a hack licence later
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> ya i know, just saying

Click to collapse



That's why I picked the pic I did 
Nothing against it this way lol


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 1, 2012)

Soo how is everyone doing this evening

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasi, the tool you mentioned didn't work, still won't let me install MSE. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 1, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Quasi, the tool you mentioned didn't work, still won't let me install MSE.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Mind letting me teamviewer?  gatlk is [email protected]


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Mind letting me teamviewer?  gatlk is [email protected]

Click to collapse



I guess, need to set it up rq

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> DDR3 4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz CL9 Timings laptop RAM...  needs a home...

Click to collapse



If it works for me lapy..I may be interested. Who's is it and what's wrong with it?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Soo how is everyone doing this evening
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Not too bad, I'm just knackered 
How about yourself?


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasi I think I just sent you an invite, never used gtalk before 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Not too bad, I'm just knackered
> How about yourself?
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Sobered up, having to rename all my drives and rebuilt corrupt files.
Little fingers just won't leave the pc alone

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

QM: the gateway


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> If it works for me lapy..I may be interested. Who's is it and what's wrong with it?

Click to collapse



It's mine...  long story short I bought CL9 when needed CL11 to run at 1600Mhz...  It's sitting on my bookshelf waiting for a home...  It's free...  pay for shipping...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Sobered up, having to rename all my drives and rebuilt corrupt files.
> Little fingers just won't leave the pc alone
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Haha much rather you than me 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Haha much rather you than me
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Yeh, sobered me up quite quickly

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Yeh, sobered me up quite quickly
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Having to do something with that much concentration normally does lol.
It's not the cleverest of moves when using that logic so I decided to start flashing ROMs, kernels and modems just to concentrate.
Luckily, the worst that happened was a soft brick.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It's mine...  long story short I bought CL9 when needed CL11 to run at 1600Mhz...  It's sitting on my bookshelf waiting for a home...  It's free...  pay for shipping...

Click to collapse



I has a Toshiba satellite....can't remember the model tough


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 1, 2012)

Most of its just a couple of clicks, decent recovery software is a godsend

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

Someone rear ended the 2 car.....  
Fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu stupid people who apparently can't drive.... 


A mad.....I haz one. Dammit

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------

The thread..... I killed it. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

At least it wasn't me who killed the thread for a change 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------

Until now 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> At least it wasn't me who killed the thread for a change
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL...you people are funny 

In other news....


----------



## undercover (Nov 1, 2012)

Wakey. Wakey. I still have 2h of work, then 4h break, then 3h of work then shift finished 

You listening werked? 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> At least it wasn't me who killed the thread for a change
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"
> ...

Click to collapse



:silly:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> :silly:

Click to collapse



I'm blaming you for my killing of the thread. That cool?


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm blaming you for my killing of the thread. That cool?
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



No.
 Snowflake cannot approve that request.
Request denied.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No.
> Snowflake cannot approve that request.
> Request denied.

Click to collapse



Damn it.
I guess it was worth a try :sly:


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I has a Toshiba satellite....can't remember the model tough

Click to collapse



Use CPU-Z to verify if you have open slots and can you use it...  BD may have a laptop it'll work in...  If not, and you're good, it's yours...


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Use CPU-Z to verify if you have open slots and can you use it...  BD may have a laptop it'll work in...  If not, and you're good, it's yours...

Click to collapse



I'll check when I get home. Hopefully you still have it :good::cyclops:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 1, 2012)

Dear God, I would like to be intoxicated 24/7, yet able to function...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Dear God, I would like to be intoxicated 24/7, yet able to function...

Click to collapse



You sound like Sparky...:what:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You sound like Sparky...:what:
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I've already had 2 bars...  and a few swigs of mouthwash...  it woke the monkey up...  yesterday I had 6bars, plenty to drink, and smoked...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> LOL...you people are funny
> 
> In other news....

Click to collapse



Totally not spam random image is totally not spam at all 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------

Guess it was my turn to kill it 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

Hungry?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hungry?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OMG that looks delicious!!


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> OMG that looks delicious!!

Click to collapse



It is..... 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

A load of crap of tv as usual so I may aswell watch iRobot, I suppose 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Apex (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> A load of crap of tv as usual so I may aswell watch iRobot, I suppose
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Or do some writing? 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Or do some writing?
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



TV time FTW!


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> A load of crap of tv as usual so I may aswell watch iRobot, I suppose
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Me too:


----------



## trell959 (Nov 1, 2012)

Woke up hungover but now I can afford a Nexus!! Money in my PayPal! Tomorrow is my last day with my Note 

Good day tough! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

95,000 more views and we hit a Million!!! 

---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Woke up hungover but now I can afford a Nexus!! Money in my PayPal! Tomorrow is my last day with my Note
> 
> Good day tough!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya I woke up hungover as **** 

Sad day for the note

But great day for nexus!!!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 1, 2012)

Guess I'll take nap...  nothing else feel like doing...


----------



## Apex (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 95,000 more views and we hit a Million!!!

Click to collapse



Damn lurky-loos... 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Damn lurky-loos...
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



Still that means we have got a lot of attention especially since we are number 2 in the portal

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Me too:

Click to collapse



At first I thought you meant you were watching iRobot aswell 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> At first I thought you meant you were watching iRobot aswell
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



I never said I wasn't


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Woke up hungover but now I can afford a Nexus!! Money in my PayPal! Tomorrow is my last day with my Note
> 
> Good day tough!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That note was a good phone. No? 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I never said I wasn't

Click to collapse



That's not the point 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That's not the point
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



There is no point


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> There is no point

Click to collapse



There is now.
You clearly missed the point 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> There is now.
> You clearly missed the point
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



STFU and go back to you're tv shows


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> STFU and go back to you're tv shows

Click to collapse



Still watching the tv shows. Multi-tasking FTW 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## trell959 (Nov 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That note was a good phone. No?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I loved it (and still do) I really which I could keep both  but hey, you win some you lose some 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I loved it (and still do) I really which I could keep both  but hey, you win some you lose some
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Enjoy your new N4. I'll be getting one soon....

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Nov 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Enjoy your new N4. I'll be getting one soon....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We'll be buddies 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> We'll be buddies
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We can laugh at all the n00bs in the N4 device forums! 
(Since we already laugh at all the n00bs here....)
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> We'll be buddies
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What phone are you going to be using the next few weeks? 

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> (Since we already laugh at all the n00bs here....)
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Whatudidthereisee 

AND:


----------



## werked (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey guys n gal.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello. Hoping to sell my gnex tonight... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

werked said:


> Hey guys n gal.

Click to collapse



Hey werked!

I am about to leave work!!

Finally, today has been ****!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey werked!
> 
> I am about to leave work!!
> 
> Finally, today has been ****!!

Click to collapse



You too huh?  I started my day by telling my purchasing manager to go f himself.  

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> We can laugh at all the n00bs in the N4 device forums!
> (Since we already laugh at all the n00bs here....)
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haha that reminds me, Meph tried to get ne to trade the Note for his Gnex 







BeerChameleon said:


> What phone are you going to be using the next few weeks?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm using my old sgs2 i777. Same phone as skinny's 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You too huh?  I started my day by telling my purchasing manager to go f himself.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Just hungover and long day.. Got piles of work that I didn't get done, just cause I felt ****ty all day.


----------



## undercover (Nov 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> We can laugh at all the n00bs in the N4 device forums!
> (Since we already laugh at all the n00bs here....)
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Near future N4 owner too here  
Sod the OEMs, had enough of them. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Haha that reminds me, Meph tried to get ne to trade the Note for his Gnex
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Oh I thought that broke..


----------



## trell959 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Oh I thought that broke..

Click to collapse



Cracked screen 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Cracked screen
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cracking xD


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Cracked screen
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh ok, cool

Well I am out for today.

I am going home and take a nap


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Oh ok, cool
> 
> Well I am out for today.
> 
> I am going home and take a nap

Click to collapse



Seeya 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm back! Who missed me? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I'm back! Who missed me?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nobody

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Nobody missed me either
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



FTFY


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I suck and I should go jump off a cliff
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



FTFY 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> FTFY
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Classy kid.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Nobody
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Shut it, n00b 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What phone are you going to be using the next few weeks?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Haha that reminds me, Meph tried to get ne to trade the Note for his Gnex
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He also tried to get me to trade my HOX for his GNex.... 




Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> FTFY
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You know you aren't supposed to put your message inside the quotes, right? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 PM ----------

Meph, I'll trade ya my dinc2 for the gnex, k? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You know you're supposed to put your message inside the quotes, right? I didn't know that cause I suck.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ftfy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Ftfy
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Ok. That's enough of that. What are you? Six? 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Ftfy
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I would say something, but it's more funny watching you fail. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. That's enough of that. What are you? Six?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Close enough. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Bless him 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I would say something, but it's more funny watching you fail.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Funny. 
But.....



You're not really helping. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Bless him
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Ty

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Funny.
> But.....
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just hit him with a couple bricks, that'll do the trick. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

Meph...why did you thank my post? It was directed at you. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Ty
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



So, you thank random posts, but when you actually mean it, you don't? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Meph...why did you thank my post? It was directed at you.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Mine too 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meph...why did you thank my post? It was directed at you.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cause I at least have a sense of humor. I've been picked on so much I don't even care anymore lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

You've not been picked on at all. Why would you think that? 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You've not been picked on at all. Why would you think that?
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Not in this thread. 

Irl and in the marketplace 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Not in this thread.
> 
> Irl and in the marketplace
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Ah right.
Well to those in real life, you'll get um one day xD


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Ah right.
> Well to those in real life, you'll get um one day xD
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Yeah

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

Bump

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

JB FW for the HOX cid num _621
Awwwwwwww Yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaahh! 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 2, 2012)

woke up from my nap...  ate some food...  think ill take another nap...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Not in this thread.
> 
> Irl and in the marketplace
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Yeah... check this out. It kinda pisses me out too. Like if you don't want to buy it you should just leave! :banghead::banghead: 

@meph you should make a new thread. And edit the thread to the_king crying because I'm not making my phone his price...   lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

Bump. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Planning on going to bed soon, but knowing my sleeping pattern it won't happen 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheRomMistress (Nov 2, 2012)

How did you guys get on the "Most popular threads" box?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

TheRomMistress said:


> How did you guys get on the "Most popular threads" box?

Click to collapse



By being a popular thread 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheRomMistress (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> By being a popular thread
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



yea...thanks for that smartass


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

TheRomMistress said:


> yea...thanks for that smartass

Click to collapse



Funny, I think that's one of the first things I ever said to him as well!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

TheRomMistress said:


> yea...thanks for that smartass

Click to collapse



Haha. I think the system must vary because sometimes it will be when spamming and sometimes when it's barely active in here. Maybe xda just likes us lot 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

TheRomMistress said:


> How did you guys get on the "Most popular threads" box?

Click to collapse



Spam and skill. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheRomMistress (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Haha. I think the system must vary because sometimes it will be when spamming and sometimes when it's barely active in here. Maybe xda just likes us lot
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Must be the "new" xda that likes you then...I remember the good ol days when it barely tolerated the family.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Funny, I think that's one of the first things I ever said to him as well!
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Sounds about right 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

Dead thread is dead... Where'd everyone go? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Dead thread is dead... Where'd everyone go?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We're running from your ugliness 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> We're running from your ugliness
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I'm really struggling to see why people pick on you 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm really struggling to see why people pick on you
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



It's pretty clear to me 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Dead thread is dead... Where'd everyone go?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's a good question


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm really struggling to see why people pick on you
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Lol I had to say it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> It's pretty clear to me
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hmmm... I still can't figure it out 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> That's a good question

Click to collapse



Yes it is... I know Beer left to do something, quasi is sleeping, KC is just slow, apparently skinny is lurking since he just posted once, and the only active one here is, unfortunately, Meph. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Yes it is... I know Beer left to do something, quasi is sleeping, KC is just slow, apparently skinny is lurking since he just posted once, and the only active one here is, unfortunately, Meph.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm being active here. Hence why I'm posting 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol I had to say it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



See, that's the thing. You didn't. Insult me all you want, but at least put in the effort to make it even slightly funny please. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Yes it is... I know Beer left to do something, quasi is sleeping, KC is just slow, apparently skinny is lurking since he just posted once, and the only active one here is, unfortunately, Meph.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol unfortunately. 

I joke a lot. Don't be hatin

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm being active here. Hence why I'm posting
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



I didn't say you weren't active, just slow 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Yes it is... I know Beer left to do something, quasi is sleeping, KC is just slow, apparently skinny is lurking since he just posted once, and the only active one here is, unfortunately, Meph.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Got anything for BD?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol unfortunately.
> 
> I joke a lot. Don't be hatin
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Check out the post right above yours

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Check out the post right above yours
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I like making people think I'm an idiot. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I didn't say you weren't active, just slow
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But you said the only one active was Meph. Apparently you can't read your own posts 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Got anything for BD?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nope, she just kinda disappeared, maybe flashing that fw she was talking about

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I like making people think I'm an idiot.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You don't need to try anymore.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I like making people think I'm an idiot.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Well, you're pretty good at it, I know I'm convinced

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> But you said the only one active was Meph. Apparently you can't read your own posts
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Reading is for noobs

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Well, you're pretty good at it, I know I'm convinced
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Now who's being slow? 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Now who's being slow?
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



The one who's been posting less than me? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> The one who's been posting less than me?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Silly Meph xD


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

I are idyit

Anywho. 

Might be getting an OG atrix... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I are idyit
> 
> Anywho.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Weren't you gonna be getting a note? Or was that someone else?


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> The one who's been posting less than me?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well that would be me


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I are idyit
> 
> Anywho.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why? You have a gnex. I offered to trade you for my dinc2, you never replied. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Well that would be me

Click to collapse



Hey Ronnie 
How's it going?


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Well that would be me

Click to collapse



Right now that would be pretty much everyone. Welcome to the mafia btw, even though you aren't in officially and nobody actually replied to you, just about all the active members thanked your request to join 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Weren't you gonna be getting a note? Or was that someone else?
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



I was, an awesome guy from Maine was gonna get one off cl for me but the guy on cl couldn't wait a couple hours and sold it to someone else

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I was, an awesome guy from Maine was gonna get one off cl for me but the guy on cl couldn't wait a couple hours and sold it to someone else
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Gutted :/
You could always wait for another one? It's not as if waiting would matter considering you've already got the GNex.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I was, an awesome guy from Maine was gonna get one off cl for me but the guy on cl couldn't wait a couple hours and sold it to someone else
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I read that as "I was an awesome guy from maine" and lol'd a little, then I realized you were talking about one of the other 7 people up there and it made more sense. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

Devouring a giant potato with chicken,cheese,diced tomatoes,soir cream and real bacon bits!! 
So good!!

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Gutted :/
> You could always wait for another one? It's not as if waiting would matter considering you've already got the GNex.
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Lol gnex value dropped SO much on the. 29th

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Devouring a giant potato with chicken,cheese,diced tomatoes,soir cream and real bacon bits!!
> So good!!
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



And now I'm hungry :/
The worst part? I'm too lazy to cook anything 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

Sounds good beer 
All you guys who have/had a gnex, the one thing I keep wondering about is how that curved screen is. Seems kind of weird to me, and I've really never actually seen or used one. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol gnex value dropped SO much on the. 29th
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Hmm true. How much you reckon you'll end up getting for it?


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sounds good beer
> All you guys who have/had a gnex, the one thing I keep wondering about is how that curved screen is. Seems kind of weird to me, and I've really never actually seen or used one.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It is AMAZING but horrible at the same time lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol gnex value dropped SO much on the. 29th
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You still didn't reply to my offer 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You still didn't reply to my offer
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sure if you add $210

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> It is AMAZING but horrible at the same time lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Yeah, thanks for the help. (that was sarcasm, in case you couldn't tell) 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 PM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Sure if you add $210
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I can add a potato and $3.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hey Ronnie
> How's it going?
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



I am doing better, last night was rough but I made it through


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Yeah, thanks for the help. (that was sarcasm, in case you couldn't tell)
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol no

I mean, it's nice but it's annoying at some times. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> I am doing better, last night was rough but I made it through

Click to collapse



Good to hear man. Just keep pulling through, it'll get better. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I can add a potato and $3.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Awesomesauce.jpg


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Right now that would be pretty much everyone. Welcome to the mafia btw, even though you aren't in officially and nobody actually replied to you, just about all the active members thanked your request to join
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yeah I noticed, and Thank you all whom did


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol no
> 
> I mean, it's nice but it's annoying at some times.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



That adds absolutely nothing to what you said the first time 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------

I see Apex is lurking... come out and play... 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> I am doing better, last night was rough but I made it through

Click to collapse



Glad to hear it 
As proto said, just keep pulling through it as best you can.
You've got everyone's support, should you need it anyway.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

4 minute bump, KC killed it

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Glad to hear it
> As proto said, just keep pulling through it as best you can.
> You've got everyone's support, should you need it anyway.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



just everyone offering have given it to me


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Not my fault :what:


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 2, 2012)

Ok lets change the subject gonna kill the mood in here lol


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Not my fault :what:
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Slow kc is slow. And of course it's your fault 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Slow kc is slow. And of course it's your fault
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



KC maybe slow but he does have his good moments


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Slow kc is slow. And of course it's your fault
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm not slow. I'm patient 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Ok lets change the subject gonna kill the mood in here lol

Click to collapse



Considering how we usually have at least 5 subjects at the same time, I doubt that 
Anyways, I'm off to bed, night mafia. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> KC maybe slow but he does have his good moments

Click to collapse



They're just quite rare as of late :/


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

---------- Post added at 02:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:42 AM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Considering how we usually have at least 5 subjects at the same time, I doubt that
> Anyways, I'm off to bed, night mafia.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So you call me slow and then go.
Typical 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> KC maybe slow but he does have his good moments

Click to collapse



Sometimes. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Considering how we usually have at least 5 subjects at the same time, I doubt that
> Anyways, I'm off to bed, night mafia.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good night there pro


----------



## trell959 (Nov 2, 2012)

Tomorrow is Friday, I want this week to be over already. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheRomMistress (Nov 2, 2012)

I never thought I would see the day when this thread actually increased in stupidity....did you guys chase off all the old timers?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

“Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe.” ― Albert Einstein


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm cold. I hate Maine 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2012)

Nite fellas (and fellarinas), Apex drank himself sleepy. Til mañana... 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nite fellas (and fellarinas), Apex drank himself sleepy. Til mañana...
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



Lol hi apex

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

TheRomMistress said:


> I never thought I would see the day when this thread actually increased in stupidity....did you guys chase off all the old timers?

Click to collapse



Are my eyes deceiving me? 

Trim!!!
How are you?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

TheRomMistress said:


> I never thought I would see the day when this thread actually increased in stupidity....did you guys chase off all the old timers?

Click to collapse



We're battling a new wave of noobs...don't just stand there, grab a weapon!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

TheRomMistress said:


> I never thought I would see the day when this thread actually increased in stupidity....did you guys chase off all the old timers?

Click to collapse



There's a few of us still left.....

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> There's a few of us still left.....
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Yep I am here still 
Name changed but still David!

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> We're battling a new wave of noobs...don't just stand there, grab a weapon!
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



According to her, (based on time away from this thread) you would be one of the "new" members. 
*note: not a n00b,  however....

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

There goes Meph...fapping the thanks button again.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## TheRomMistress (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Are my eyes deceiving me?
> 
> Trim!!!
> How are you?
> ...

Click to collapse



You change your name again? 



Babydoll25 said:


> There's a few of us still left.....
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Well good to see your not all gone. Someone needs to keep these n00bs in shape.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

TheRomMistress said:


> You change your name again?
> 
> 
> 
> Well good to see your not all gone. Someone needs to keep these n00bs in shape.

Click to collapse



Only 1 time 

I am davidrules7778

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yep I am here still
> Name changed but still David!
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



You're not an old timer either.... 
Not compared to some of us. 
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> According to her, (based on time away from this thread) you would be one of the "new" members.
> *note: not a n00b,  however....
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I do realize this.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> There goes Meph...fapping the thanks button again.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Yes sir

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Only 1 time
> 
> I am davidrules7778
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Damn you and your chameleon name making you blend into the background.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You're not an old timer either....
> Not compared to some of us.
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I was here when trim was around I am on the second page of this thread and was part of the thread b4 this 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I do realize this.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Note the distinction I made. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Yes sir
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Typical 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheRomMistress (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Only 1 time
> 
> I am davidrules7778
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



You were not the one who called me TRiM? Or have I just been away to long to remember correctly?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I was here when trim was around I am on the second page of this thread and was part of the thread b4 this
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



You're still not an old timer. 
Different thread or not.
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Note the distinction I made.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



But of course!  Definite distinction.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

TheRomMistress said:


> You were not the one who called me TRiM? Or have I just been away to long to remember correctly?

Click to collapse



I was there for when twitch called you that, I usually refer to you as trm. I think I have referred to you as trim before not that often though 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

How are you TRM?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You're still not an old timer.
> Different thread or not.
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I am still in the time when she joined our mafia and was moderating it. Sure I am not as old member as you but older then most that post now besides you,dex,watt etc. I am still a pretty old member I have been part of the mafia for a long long time!

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm just glad to see another west coaster on here at night, there's not enough of us!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

Now that I was once again dissed by bd I am out! Its like she never likes me just tolerates me :/ 
Adios!
Nice seeing you trm 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheRomMistress (Nov 2, 2012)

I am doing really well. I am writing for the local newspaper, so I get out more often these days.

@Drummer...what part of Cali are you in? I am in Plumas County


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I am still in the time when she joined our mafia and was moderating it. Sure I am not as old member as you but older then most that post now besides you,dex,watt etc. I am still a pretty old member I have been part of the mafia for a long long time!
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Yeah .....ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

You lot have been here forever compared to me 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

TheRomMistress said:


> I am doing really well. I am writing for the local newspaper, so I get out more often these days.
> 
> @Drummer...what part of Cali are you in? I am in Plumas County

Click to collapse



Northern San Diego.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm the new kid on the block. See what I did there?


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Now that I was once again dissed by bd I am out! Its like she never likes me just tolerates me :/
> Adios!
> Nice seeing you trm
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Who said I don't like you?


Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

Dayum, the chargers have scored 21 points in the 4th quarter!  Woot!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Ha!  Awesome.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 2, 2012)

2nd nap was better than the 1st... wonder what i should do now...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> 2nd nap was better than the 1st... wonder what i should do now...

Click to collapse



Another nap maybe?


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> 2nd nap was better than the 1st... wonder what i should do now...

Click to collapse



Eat a bar, smoke a bowl, crack a few beers, and solve the world's computer issues!  Do I have to think of everything?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Eat a bar, smoke a bowl, crack a few beers, and solve the world's computer issues!  Do I have to think of everything?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Your sig is actually a perfect response to that post.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Your sig is actually a perfect response to that post.
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Lol...did't think about that.



And just like that....post 8400.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

More people from the UK are needed around these parts. I feel left out in this time zone 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## werked (Nov 2, 2012)

Went to the store to get some 50% off Halloween candy today. Someone beat me to the good stuff.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

werked said:


> Went to the store to get some 50% off Halloween candy today. Someone beat me to the good stuff.

Click to collapse



I hate when that happens. They're right there like vultures.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

werked said:


> Went to the store to get some 50% off Halloween candy today. Someone beat me to the good stuff.

Click to collapse



Hi, werked.

Gotta say, I don't have a sweet tooth.


Beer tooth I think is what I have.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

What tha faq. 

Really strong heating oil scent throughout the house. I hope my landlords didn't spill any >_> the scent is REALLY strong in my room so I'm sleeping in my sister's room... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> More people from the UK are needed around these parts. I feel left out in this time zone
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



You're on Snowflake time. You're never alone.  

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I'm sleeping in my sister's room...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse





Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You're on Snowflake time. You're never alone.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Can't argue with that logic 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Uhhhh? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Nice use of the sig, yet again xD


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

werked said:


> Went to the store to get some 50% off Halloween candy today. Someone beat me to the good stuff.

Click to collapse



:banghead::banghead::banghead:


Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Nice use of the sig, yet again xD
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



You inspired me to try.


It really does apply more often than not.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You inspired me to try.
> 
> 
> It really does apply more often than not.
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha I see a trend starting with this one 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't think Snowflake would approve of me changing my sig.... 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't think Snowflake would approve of me changing my sig....
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



It changes when you're on your other phone though, doesn't it?


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 2, 2012)

check with the bar...  that's about it...  have to settle for a sprite...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Haha I see a trend starting with this one
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Along with "The usual."


Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

Brick in my face in 3, 2, 1

Angreh kitteh duz nawt approve ov teh abuv post


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Along with "The usual."
> 
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Did you notice that I stole 'The usual' yesterday or day before?


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Did you notice that I stole 'The usual' yesterday or day before?
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



No, but that's awesome!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Brick in my face in 3, 2, 1
> 
> Angreh kitteh duz nawt approve ov teh abuv post

Click to collapse



You're asking for trouble with that sig.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't think Snowflake would approve of me changing my sig....
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Conundrum.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No, but that's awesome!
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



You weren't around, so I figured I'd post it while I could 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It changes when you're on your other phone though, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



I don't always use tapatalk. If I use Tapatalk and I'm logged in to it is the same across all my devices (currently at three phones, one tablet). If I use the xda app or I'm not logged in to tapatalk...it changes...to the default sig

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You weren't around, so I figured I'd post it while I could
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



By all means.  But if you do and the user "sniper" gives you a hard time, tell him I sent you.  The whole idea for me typing "the usual" was his recommendation to me.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Brick in my face in 3, 2, 1
> 
> Angreh kitteh duz nawt approve ov teh abuv post

Click to collapse



Have two....








Also....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't always use tapatalk. If I use Tapatalk and I'm logged in to it is the same across all my devices (currently at three phones, one tablet). If I use the xda app or I'm not logged in to tapatalk...it changes...to the default sig
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Ah right. Well then Snowflake may not approve, but there's only one way to find out.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Have two....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Suuure

Angreh kitteh duz nawt approve ov teh abuv post


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> By all means.  But if you do and the user "sniper" gives you a hard time, tell him I sent you.  The whole idea for me typing "the usual" was his recommendation to me.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Will do 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Ah right. Well then Snowflake may not approve, but there's only one way to find out.
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

K, and I'm running. 

Also. 

Angreh kitteh sez hai


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

I smoke way too much when it's early hours of the morning. I'm on my third cig in just over half hour 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

BD, I can't remember, but was I the one who made that "Snowflake will kick your ass" meme?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> BD, I can't remember, but was I the one who made that "Snowflake will kick your ass" meme?

Click to collapse



No, snowflake did. 

Angreh kitteh sez hai


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I smoke way too much when it's early hours of the morning. I'm on my third cig in just over half hour
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



I just smoked 6 in 43 minutes.  ouch.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I just smoked 6 in 43 minutes.  ouch.

Click to collapse



I guess I'm not smoking too much then lol


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No, snowflake did.
> 
> Angreh kitteh sez hai

Click to collapse



My kids don't even interrupt nearly as much as you do.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

Eh despite the scent of heating oil, I'm gonna go to bed. Night mafia

Angreh kitteh sez hai


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 2, 2012)

That's what I'll do... smoke a square...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> BD, I can't remember, but was I the one who made that "Snowflake will kick your ass" meme?

Click to collapse



I think you did (snowflake approved it, however....  ) and you made the "one *****in' bird, that's all you need to know" one.
Would you like to be credited for it? 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 PM ----------




Mephikun said:


> No, snowflake did.
> 
> Angreh kitteh sez hai

Click to collapse



Snowflake APPROVED it.... There's a difference. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I think you did (snowflake approved it, however....  ) and you made the "one *****in' bird, that's all you need to know" one.
> Would you like to be credited for it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No no...nothing like that.  I know i made one or two, I just couldn't remember which ones.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 2, 2012)

You check the HP BD?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My kids don't even interrupt nearly as much as you do.

Click to collapse



Thanks to him, I've found someone more annoying than my sister.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

See....now I'm not signed into tapatalk in this phone....and look...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Thanks to him, I've found someone more annoying than my sister.
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



And HE has a sister...imagine how annoying SHE must be!


----------



## werked (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Angreh kitteh sez hai

Click to collapse



What language is this isshhhh you speak?? 
Mephlish??


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> You check the HP BD?

Click to collapse



I put screenshots of the gateway earlier in the thread (using cpu z) I hadn't dl'ed it on the hp cuz I gave you the other screenshot...I'll do it now though

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> See....now I'm not signed into tapatalk in this phone....and look...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's the one I remember seeing. At least it makes sense as to why now.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

---------- Post added at 04:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And HE has a sister...imagine how annoying SHE must be!

Click to collapse



I wouldn't wish that upon anyone...


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

werked said:


> What language is this isshhhh you speak??
> Mephlish??

Click to collapse



He lives in Maine.  I don't think they have schools there yet.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

werked said:


> What language is this isshhhh you speak??
> Mephlish??

Click to collapse



He types like a pissed midget who can't reach the keyboard properly.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> He types like a pissed midget who can't reach the keyboard properly.
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Hard to get in a good solid sentence when he's fondling the thanks button at all hours.


----------



## werked (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> He lives in Maine.  I don't think they have schools there yet.

Click to collapse



Seems legit. :thumbup: makes sense now.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hard to get in a good solid sentence when he's fondling the thanks button at all hours.

Click to collapse



True that. At least that's one thing he does which isn't noob-ish.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I put screenshots of the gateway earlier in the thread (using cpu z) I hadn't dl'ed it on the hp cuz I gave you the other screenshot...I'll do it now though
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh nvm mind then...  thought you had a 2nd laptop could use it...  never would have though [email protected]$$ ram would be so hard to give away...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

QM:


----------



## werked (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> He types like a pissed midget who can't reach the keyboard properly.
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



Trololol 


TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hard to get in a good solid sentence when he's fondling the thanks button at all hours.

Click to collapse



Probably not all he's.... Wait, nevermind.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

I should invest in a computer or laptop some point soon, as it goes.
Using just phones takes the piss at times.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

werked said:


> Trololol
> 
> Probably not all he's.... Wait, nevermind.

Click to collapse



He said he's sleeping in his sister's room tonight...

you nailed it.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> QM:

Click to collapse



Yea, you're right I saw that one...  and the Gateway?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Oh nvm mind then...  thought you had a 2nd laptop could use it...  never would have though [email protected]$$ ram would be so hard to give away...

Click to collapse



I do. I have a gateway and an hp 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> He said he's sleeping in his sister's room tonight...
> 
> you *nailed it*.

Click to collapse



Perfect again 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Perfect again
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



I'm getting the hang of this.:victory:


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Yea, you're right I saw that one...  and the Gateway?

Click to collapse












Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm getting the hang of this.:victory:

Click to collapse



So is Meph.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> So is Meph.
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



my first real LOL of the night.  I'll thank you when the phone is charged.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> my first real LOL of the night.  I'll thank you when the phone is charged.

Click to collapse



It's just a shame I didn't have a signature to accompany it.
I guess that's more your thing though.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



On that one, click on the SPD tab, and see how many slots and are any empty...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

So....Sig ideas for the HOX

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 AM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> On that one, click on the SPD tab, and see how many slots and are any empty...

Click to collapse



Can I do it in the morning? I took those pics from the post I made earlier...that pc is shut down and on the shelf now. :/

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> So....Sig ideas for the HOX
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea, that's cool...  If it only has 4gigs ram total, then a 2nd slot would be empty, and we have a winner...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hickory dickory dock, Snowflake approves my HOX

That way, it mentions that it's a hox and snowflake still approves 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## werked (Nov 2, 2012)

Time Warner offered me a great deal and broke contact with DTV. I haven't been able to watch any show in its entirety tonight and my Internet speeds suck. Apparently I forgot why I left them for DTV a few years ago. :banghead: I haz a mad. 




This is some BS.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Yea, that's cool...  If it only has 4gigs ram total, then a 2nd slot would be empty, and we have a winner...

Click to collapse



It does have only 4 GB RAM...but I will check in the morning and screenshot the results for when you get online... 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It does have only 4 GB RAM...but I will check in the morning and screenshot the results for when you get online...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Then you are the winner...  It's got an open slot and can use it...  PM me your details, and I'll mail it to you...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

I love this CPU


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 2, 2012)

werked said:


> Time Warner offered me a great deal and broke contact with DTV. I haven't been able to watch any show in its entirety tonight and my Internet speeds suck. Apparently I forgot why I left them for DTV a few years ago. :banghead: I haz a mad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



At least the "your stuff doesn't work" screen is much better than Comcast's...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

So no one noticed my CPU pulling 4.7ghz on only 1 volt?  What kind of nerds are you?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

werked said:


> Time Warner offered me a great deal and broke contact with DTV. I haven't been able to watch any show in its entirety tonight and my Internet speeds suck. Apparently I forgot why I left them for DTV a few years ago. :banghead: I haz a mad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



DTV?
Direct TV or Dish TV?
I had direct tv included in my rent when I moved here.....ugh...it was awful.
It went down anytime it rained or was windy....or someone sneezed. :banghead:


Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So no one noticed my CPU pulling 4.7ghz on only 1 volt?  What kind of nerds are you?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I've noticed it now. That counts right?


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hickory dickory dock, Snowflake approves my HOX
> 
> That way, it mentions that it's a hox and snowflake still approves
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Or hickory, dickory, dox...that would rhyme with hox 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I've noticed it now. That counts right?
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



I guess...sheesh.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So no one noticed my CPU pulling 4.7ghz on only 1 volt?  What kind of nerds are you?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I didn't see your pic :/
:screwy:

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Or hickory, dickory, dox...that would rhyme with hox
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That works aswell 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

---------- Post added at 04:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I guess...sheesh.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Computers aren't really an interest of mine, so at least I've got a good reason to back it up with aswell 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 2, 2012)

I saws it Skinny... then went and looked at mine...  you have more L3 cache...  desktop class processor for ya...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm glad no-one quoted that last post of mine because my use of the English language was terrible 

'Computers isn't' <-- Dafuq was I thinking? 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I saws it Skinny... then went and looked at mine...  you have more L3 cache...  desktop class processor for ya...

Click to collapse



Indeed.  I wasn't trying to brag either, but I definitely got one of those mythical "golden" chips.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

I changed my Sig on the hox and then tapatalk crashed :/


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I changed my Sig on the hox and then tapatalk crashed :/

Click to collapse



It seems like a bad omen already :what:


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

Very true. ^^^ I never call Sparky by his actual name.....
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi all!

Good morning.

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It seems like a bad omen already :what:
> 
> 
> "I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

Click to collapse



:what::what::what::banghead:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Very true. ^^^ I never call Sparky by his actual name.....
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



All my friends call me Skinny, so yup!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Indeed.  I wasn't trying to brag either, but I definitely got one of those mythical "golden" chips.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Here's mine...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Here's mine...

Click to collapse



That's no slouch for a lappy.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Very true. ^^^ I never call Sparky by his actual name.....
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Totally.
There's my mate Jake Chinger but most people just call him Chinger.
A mate Karl who we call Snorlax and an ex Amy who everyone calls cookie.
I don't even register that someone's talking to them if their real name is used.


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

My hp is the older Sandy bridge...but I don't think it's bad....not like QM's or Skinny's...but notbad.jpg
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's no slouch for a lappy.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I wanna put the i7-3940XM in it but I know it work won't...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I wanna put the i7-3940XM in it but I know it work won't...

Click to collapse



Woah.... 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 2, 2012)

I still have C2D in my laptop 

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I wanna put the i7-3940XM in it but I know it work won't...

Click to collapse



$1000 is nonsense.  I tell ya, the 2600k has to be one of the best chips they ever made.  It's not the most energy efficient, but instead, just pure unleashed power.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

Alright...time to get my requisite 2 1/2 hours of sleep now.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Alright...time to get my requisite 2 1/2 hours of sleep now.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Ouch...good luck.  But u haz heat nao, so it's all good.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I still have C2D in my laptop
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey ppero :thumbup:


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ouch...good luck.  But u haz heat nao, so it's all good.

Click to collapse



I get a couple more in the daytime. I usually get about four hours total. 
Then I work 34 hours straight...and sleep for fourteen after that... it all works out in the end 
Heat....I haz a happy cuz I haz heat....(So does Snowflake  )
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 2, 2012)

Night BD...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I get a couple more in the daytime. I usually get about four hours total.
> Then I work 34 hours straight...and sleep for fourteen after that... it all works out in the end
> Heat....I haz a happy cuz I haz heat....(So does Snowflake  )
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Good and Good.  Sweet dreams.


----------



## undercover (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm still up. 2 more hours and I'm in bed.  

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I get a couple more in the daytime. I usually get about four hours total.
> Then I work 34 hours straight...and sleep for fourteen after that... it all works out in the end
> Heat....I haz a happy cuz I haz heat....(So does Snowflake  )
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Night BD 

---------- Post added at 05:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 AM ----------




tinky1 said:


> I'm still up. 2 more hours and I'm in bed.
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



Kinda the same routine as me, at the moment.
Although, at least you have a reason to be up at this time.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 2, 2012)

Night BD

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Night BD
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



what's up PP.

Yup, i told you i'd call you that.

---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------

I wish I could make this into a live wallpaper...







---------- Post added at 10:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------

Hi, my name is Skinny, and I kill threads.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 2, 2012)

Sup Skinny, PP 





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sup Skinny, PP
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you said skinny pp.  i laughed a little.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> you said skinny pp.  i laughed a little.

Click to collapse






We have a Lurker : fromiOStoAndroid 





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> View attachment 1450299
> 
> 
> We have a Lurker : fromiOStoAndroid
> ...

Click to collapse



i noticed.  he creates tech threads in OT that usually get closed with a quickness.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> i noticed.  he creates tech threads in OT that usually get closed with a quickness.

Click to collapse



@lurker : GTFO nao. We don't want Archer looking this way





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> @lurker : GTFO nao. We don't want Archer looking this way
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Skinny, QF 

Yeah...shoo shoo 
Last thing we need is Archer

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hi Skinny, QF
> 
> Yeah...shoo shoo
> Last thing we need is Archer
> ...

Click to collapse



Archer is a cool mofo.  WTF are you guys so worried about?


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Archer is a cool mofo.  WTF are you guys so worried about?

Click to collapse



IDK...I just play along 

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Archer is a cool mofo.  WTF are you guys so worried about?

Click to collapse



Dunno 

Yeah his thread closings are epic 





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

a really old pic of me.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> a really old pic of me.

Click to collapse



Naah. You're too skinny to be that dude





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Naah. You're too skinny to be that dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Baby chub dude.  Baby chub.  I smoked it away.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm out yall...  more sleep...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm out yall...  more sleep...

Click to collapse



Nite B.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Baby chub dude.  Baby chub.  I smoked it away.

Click to collapse




Iseewhatyoudidthere.jpg




Asus TF300T - Stock Unrooted | ZTE Blade - CyanogenMod 10


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks like I'm at the helm of this ship for the next hour or so.  Everyone behave.  I'm in no mood to deal with noobs.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Looks like I'm at the helm of this ship for the next hour or so.  Everyone behave.  I'm in no mood to deal with noobs.

Click to collapse



Eh. I'll be happy to help you troll them.
:highfive: we got rid of the lurker





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Eh. I'll be happy to help you troll them.
> :highfive: we got rid of the lurker
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know that lurker.  He's usually cool, but he starts some bunk ass threads.

---------- Post added at 01:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 AM ----------

I'm blasting Mnemic's "Passenger" cd into my ears at the moment....such rocking these guys do.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 2, 2012)

Why am I up 

EDIT: Skinny you're up too! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Why am I up
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You're young!


----------



## trell959 (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You're young!

Click to collapse



Tired as hell though, went to sleep at 9 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Tired as hell though, went to sleep at 9
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I don't sleep until the beer is gone.  I thought you knew that.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I don't sleep until the beer is gone.  I thought you knew that.

Click to collapse



So 5 hours more eh? 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## trell959 (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I don't sleep until the beer is gone.  I thought you knew that.

Click to collapse



Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Son of a *****.



I expected that from KidCarter...not from you.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Iseewhatyoudidthere


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## trell959 (Nov 2, 2012)

Well I'm going to try to go back to sleep, night.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

It's cool seeing everyone sporting some love for ronnie's daughter in their sig.  awesome.

---------- Post added at 01:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 AM ----------

OK all, I'm going to bed.



Behave, everyone.



Kill some noobs.  Do Skinny proud.

Night all.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It's cool seeing everyone sporting some love for ronnie's daughter in their sig.  awesome.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Night skinny


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 2, 2012)

Gnight Skinny PP 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

I shall watch you noobs in my sleep.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I shall watch you noobs in my sleep.

Click to collapse



Eh most of the noobs are male...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Eh most of the noobs are male...
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



so what?  an 11 year old girl will receive the same treatment.




anyway.  night guys.  don't **** up the thread too much, mmmmmmkay?


----------



## a.cid (Nov 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> so what?  an 11 year old girl will receive the same treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I meant it the perverted way 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I meant it the perverted way
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Gtfo with that sh*t 

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm not sleeping....I'm offline

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 2, 2012)

Sup cid





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

Good morning mafia, or what's left of you

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning mafia, or what's left of you
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Mornin jugg1es





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

Morning quantum.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning quantum.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Dude I was thinking. I've gotten better at graphics. I may be able to slick up your avatar even more. You cool with that? 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## cascabel (Nov 2, 2012)

morning everyone. 

sup QF and jugg?
a.cid here?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> morning everyone.
> 
> sup QF and jugg?
> a.cid here?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hola Cask





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Dude I was thinking. I've gotten better at graphics. I may be able to slick up your avatar even more. You cool with that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeh, I'm cool with that

I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 12:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 PM ----------

Morning cas

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Yeh, I'm cool with that
> 
> I'm your huckleberry
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool. I'll aim for the end of the weekend 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

No rush. I've been thinking of playing but really just don't get the time. Plus can't get near the computer when chops is awake. I spent most of last night recovering data after little fingers"played" with it

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> No rush. I've been thinking of playing but really just don't get the time. Plus can't get near the computer when chops is awake. I spent most of last night recovering data after little fingers"played" with it
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Can you pm me the original image? Before I edited it? 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

Pmed

I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 01:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------

Could just post it here

I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 01:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------

Sent it, let me know you got it

I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 PM ----------

Well this thread died after skinny left.

WHERE HAS THE MAFIA GONE.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## a.cid (Nov 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> morning everyone.
> 
> sup QF and jugg?
> a.cid here?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup, I'm here...
Almost...

I was thinking of an avatar and sig pic change myself...
Suggestions?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Pmed
> 
> I'm your huckleberry
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To sleep 
I'm back now

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Yup, I'm here...
> Almost...
> 
> I was thinking of an avatar and sig pic change myself...
> ...

Click to collapse



How about this






I'm your huckleberry


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> How about this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Nov 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> How about this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No.jpg


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

a.cid said:


> No.jpg
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



You could make that your avatar then

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

Ok a.cid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm your huckleberry


----------



## a.cid (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You could make that your avatar then
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What about this?





Something Joker related, since my sigpic wouldn't match otherwise...






jugg1es said:


> Ok a.cid
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll get a headache watching that...

P.s. what's a huckleberry?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

a.cid said:


> What about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's literal meaning comes from the dark ages, knights used to get huckleberry garlands from damsels before a joust. It means I'm your hero. It's also a line out of Tomestone. 

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> It's literal meaning comes from the dark ages, knights used to get huckleberry garlands from damsels before a joust. It means I'm your hero. It's also a line out of Tomestone.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



It's also the name of a fictional character


__________ Finn 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> It's also the name of a fictional character
> 
> 
> __________ Finn
> ...

Click to collapse



Also the name of a cartoon dog, ________ hound. Take from my Sig what you will.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2012)

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



Morning you! 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Morning you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Howdy! 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Howdy!
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse




How's it goin



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## cascabel (Nov 2, 2012)

!xepA gninrom

?pu s'tahw

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 2, 2012)

Dude turn around. You're looking into a mirror and typing 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> !xepA gninrom
> 
> ?pu s'tahw
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I just used all my energy I had for the day trying to read that this early... 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I just used all my energy I had for the day trying to read that this early...
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



Cmon. Give him the sockfull of nickels 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Cmon. Give him the sockfull of nickels
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol I tend to reserve that sock for the real pains in the ass. 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## cascabel (Nov 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Cmon. Give him the sockfull of nickels
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



would he leave his nickels with me after? or just the sock?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Lol I tend to reserve that sock for the real pains in the ass.
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



Go on Cascabel. Prove your worth 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

---------- Post added at 01:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------

Neither. Maybe a few bruises





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

---------- Post added at 01:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------

Neither. Maybe a few bruises





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

Morning 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## cascabel (Nov 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Go on Cascabel. Prove your worth
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nah. i'm allergic to beatings. they make my face hurt. 

you at work apex?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------

morning ms. BD. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



G'morning. Happy Friday! 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

Morning apex, cas

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 2, 2012)

Morning Cas, BD





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2012)

Morning everyone, and everyone's animal compatriots... 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> G'morning. Happy Friday!
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



Hi. Yup.... It's Friday






QuantumFoam said:


> Morning Cas, BD
> 
> 
> Morning
> ...

Click to collapse




Morning everyone else 
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

Morning BD


I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning BD
> 
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Morning 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

a.cid is looking for a new avatar and has asked for help. Maybe we should give him a hand

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> a.cid is looking for a new avatar and has asked for help. Maybe we should give him a hand
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Ummmmm don't give him hand 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

I still like my first idea for him

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## werked (Nov 2, 2012)

Good Morning, everyone.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

Morning werked

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## trell959 (Nov 2, 2012)

Good morning

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

@a.cid
How about






I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------

Or




Or





I'm your huckleberry


----------



## werked (Nov 2, 2012)

..


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm working all weekend
I've even got to sit through a football match tomorrow:banghead:

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## cascabel (Nov 2, 2012)

morning trell and ms.werked.

@jugg: me thinks a.cid wants something related to clowns. got any ronald mcdonald pics he can use? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> morning trell and ms.werked.
> 
> @jugg: me thinks a.cid wants something related to clowns. got any ronald mcdonald pics he can use?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse









*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## a.cid (Nov 2, 2012)

^ Avatar needs to be, well, appropriate...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey guys


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

And what's wrong with a baby in a fluffy bunny?

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

a.cid said:


> ^ Avatar needs to be, well, appropriate...
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



I like the avatar you have.... 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2012)

Meph... 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33183011



*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Cascabel, the avatar change confused me, once again.
You shouldn't change it so much


----------



## a.cid (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I like the avatar you have....
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Snowflake approves...
No need to search anymore!

P.s. y'all lost the chance to post random images
Tch tch tch tch tch


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Snowflake approves...
> No need to search anymore!
> 
> P.s. y'all lost the chance to post random images
> ...

Click to collapse



I know, can't understand why no-one played. 
WHAT'S WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE TODAY?

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

Morning... Lol I passed out really early last night for some reason 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Morning... Lol I passed out really early last night for some reason
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Probably from maintaining two xda accounts. Shame... 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Snowflake approves...
> No need to search anymore!
> 
> P.s. y'all lost the chance to post random images
> ...

Click to collapse



Missed the chance?
I think not...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## werked (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Morning... Lol I passed out really early last night for some reasonSent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Good, you didn't see us making fun of you then.


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2012)

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Probably from maintaining two xda accounts. Shame...
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



Wait what? 



werked said:


> Good, you didn't see us making fun of you then.

Click to collapse



I did lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Wait what?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33595383


*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## cascabel (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Cascabel, the avatar change confused me, once again.
> You shouldn't change it so much

Click to collapse



lol. sorry about that. i just decided to change my avatar to whatever wallpaper i'm currently using. 

edit: you can just check my sig. i'm not creative enough to change it often. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

I sent this to my boss this morning.... 
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh lol. Creepers are very common. I follow the rules mate, wouldn't pull a stunt like that especially after being banned for trolling... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> lol. sorry about that. i just decided to change my avatar to whatever wallpaper i'm currently using.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Well either stop changing it whenever you change wallpaper, or stop changing your wallpaper 

We wouldn't have this situation then


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Oh lol. Creepers are very common. I follow the rules mate, wouldn't pull a stunt like that especially after being banned for trolling...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse





*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## cascabel (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I sent this to my boss this morning....
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



lol. my head hurts just looking at it. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## RinZo (Nov 2, 2012)

sooo beerchameleon=davidrules?


----------



## cascabel (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well either stop changing it whenever you change wallpaper, or stop changing your wallpaper
> 
> We wouldn't have this situation then

Click to collapse





Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1451071
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



True

Anywho. Besides, I'm not on TMO I'm on vzw, and I've only known about this site since late 2010, so... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

Angreh kitteh sez mornin

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> True
> 
> Anywho. Besides, I'm not on TMO I'm on vzw, and I've only known about this site since late 2010, so...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I've only been on 6 months... 

Edit: More like 5 1/2

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

RinZo said:


> sooo beerchameleon=davidrules?

Click to collapse



Yep

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Nov 2, 2012)

hey proto and meph. :beer:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> I've only been on 6 months...
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



well, you've been here longer than i have. and it seems you've been more productive, too.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hey proto and meph. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How's that? 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

I've been here five months

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I've only been on 6 months...
> 
> Edit: More like 5 1/2
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



Holy noob, Batman!

Just wait another 6 months... The market place is amazing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

---------- Post added at 10:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> I've been here five months
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Holy crap I'm surrounded by noobs

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> View attachment 1451078
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Good lad


----------



## cascabel (Nov 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> How's that?
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



for one, i've made only 3 threads since joining. you also write for gigatech/orion. just my luck i have a phone that's soon to be a legacy device. 
all the threads/tuts i can think of are already there.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 2, 2012)

Must watch!!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> for one, i've made only 3 threads since joining. you also write for gigatech/orion. just my luck i have a phone that's soon to be a legacy device.
> all the threads/tuts i can think of are already there.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I'm a part-time writer and full-time quick learner... 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Must watch!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dear god no

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## cascabel (Nov 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Must watch!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



must.not.trust.any.M_T_M.links.ever.again..

that's a minute of my life i will never get back. :banghead:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

What the... Angreh kitteh is not Angreh this morning 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2012)

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse





------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2012)

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm working all weekend
> I've even got to sit through a football match tomorrow:banghead:
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Tomorrow, in past tense?  Here, you forgot this.





Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 2, 2012)

Sup everyone...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

Hiya Quasi

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Not long woke up and today is already boring


----------



## cascabel (Nov 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Sup everyone...

Click to collapse



hey BN. how's things?

morning skinny.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

That moment when you wish you had $10... Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Quick question - when's bonfire night?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hiya Quasi
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Sup man...  think I;ma try and do something productive today...  don;t know what yet...

---------- Post added at 09:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------




cascabel said:


> hey BN. how's things?
> 
> morning skinny.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Just chillin...  gonna try and figure out why this G73jh will only install drivers from testmode...  Keeps saying it's not signed, and I got it from the Asus website...  will try a different Ultimate .iso...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Quick question - when's bonfire night?

Click to collapse



Bugger

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Bugger
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Damn you're lazy 
Cheers though. An avatar change for that day will be due I reckon


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Damn you're lazy
> Cheers though. An avatar change for that day will be due I reckon

Click to collapse



And you're not lazy?

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2012)

Oppan Lego style... 



*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> And you're not lazy?
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Of course not 

I didn't Google it so it could try and spark conversation 

---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Oppan Lego style...
> 
> View attachment 1451199
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



The bad times continue...


----------



## trell959 (Nov 2, 2012)

Yo guys 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yo guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yo guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey Trell. I think I killed the thread again :what:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 2, 2012)

Sup trell


----------



## cascabel (Nov 2, 2012)

hey trell. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Sup trell

Click to collapse



Hey QM. Want me to check cpu z on the gateway in the spd tab?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

SPD tab on the gateway


----------



## trell959 (Nov 2, 2012)

How's everybody doing this Friday? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Nov 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> How's everybody doing this Friday?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



sad... 2 more days and my vacation is over... 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> SPD tab on the gateway

Click to collapse



You have 4 slots...  Two of which are occupied with 2gb chips...  This would probably work...  Move a 2gb stick next to the other 2gb stick, so they're on the same channel, and put the 4gb in one of the other slots, which is on a different channel...  It should work...  8gb...  The BIOS will downclock it's speed, to run like a PC310700 chip...  Chips yours if you want it...

---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------

Does it say Sandy Bridge?  Not a fan of mismatching RAM, but if it's Sandy Bridge, it should work...


----------



## trell959 (Nov 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> sad... 2 more days and my vacation is over...
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Almost two weeks until the Nexus 4 


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hey Trell. I think I killed the thread again :what:

Click to collapse



U gonna get a brick if u keep killing it


----------



## cascabel (Nov 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Almost two weeks until the Nexus 4
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



that too... hoping it stays within my budget when it's finally released here. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

Ugh I have a feeling that I have a long day ahead of me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> You have 4 slots...  Two of which are occupied with 2gb chips...  This would probably work...  Move a 2gb stick next to the other 2gb stick, so they're on the same channel, and put the 4gb in one of the other slots, which is on a different channel...  It should work...  8gb...  The BIOS will downclock it's speed, to run like a PC310700 chip...  Chips yours if you want it...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------
> 
> Does it say Sandy Bridge?  Not a fan of mismatching RAM, but if it's Sandy Bridge, it should work...

Click to collapse



It's DEFINITELY Sandy Bridge. I can post the screenshot from last night showing that if you want.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yo guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Greetings, trellinator! 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> U gonna get a brick if u keep killing it

Click to collapse



I'm safe because everyone's killed it at one point or another


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> U gonna get a brick if u keep killing it

Click to collapse



I'll be the judge of that. 




I decided he gets a brick..... :beer:


Hey KC....this is for you....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'll be the judge of that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn it 
I guess I spoke too soon


----------



## cascabel (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Damn it
> I guess I spoke too soon

Click to collapse



sooooooo... you still get bricked here eh? not looking good for me. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's DEFINITELY Sandy Bridge. I can post the screenshot from last night showing that if you want.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Then it'll work...  put the 2 2gb chips next to each other on one channel, and the 4gb on the second channel in slot 3 or 4...  It'll downclock...  PM me your shipping info...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> sooooooo... you still get bricked here eh? not looking good for me.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



No-one except BD is immune from the bricks 
Even the old timers will if needed


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2012)

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## cascabel (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> No-one except BD is immune from the bricks
> Even the old timers will if needed

Click to collapse



and snowflake. y u keep forgetting snowflake?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> No-one except BD is immune from the bricks
> Even the old timers will if needed

Click to collapse



Even Sparky gets "bricked" :beer:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> and snowflake. y u keep forgetting snowflake?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I didn't figure you were silly enough for me to need to include Snowflake


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2012)

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> and snowflake. y u keep forgetting snowflake?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Snowflake approves the brick throwing.... watch out....don't make Snowflake haz a mad! 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Even Sparky gets "bricked" :beer:
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



It's only natural. Gotta keep him in check


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It's only natural. Gotta keep him in check

Click to collapse



He was the first person I ever threw a brick at .... :screwy:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He was the first person I ever threw a brick at .... :screwy:
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I guess these bricks are pretty much like chain mail letters then. Once a first target has been struck, there's no hope for the rest of us


----------



## cascabel (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approves the brick throwing.... watch out....don't make Snowflake haz a mad!
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



but i was reminding him about snowflake. 

KC got me in trouble again. :banghead:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

Tell Snowflake to eat her toast (it has medicine on it....ssshhhhh) 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi all.

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Tell Snowflake to eat her toast (it has medicine on it....ssshhhhh)
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



is she sick? hope she gets well asap.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

---------- Post added at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------




ppero196 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



hi ppero. night ppero. 

g'night all. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> but i was reminding him about snowflake.
> 
> KC got me in trouble again. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



You got yourself in trouble 
Night cas


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Tell Snowflake to eat her toast (it has medicine on it....ssshhhhh)
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I'll eat it 

Jk hi  what's the medicine for ? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You got yourself in trouble
> Night cas

Click to collapse



i always do. 
better get some sleep KC. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'll eat it
> 
> Jk hi  what's the medicine for ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Are my eyes deceiving me?
Is that Max I see for once?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Are my eyes deceiving me?
> Is that Max I see for once?

Click to collapse



Its true 
I was here the other day 

Sup man xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Who's max? Never seen him before, GTFO noob!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This damn noob 
Almost as has as that prototype chap 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Are my eyes deceiving me?
> Is that Max I see for once?

Click to collapse



Who's max? Never seen him before, GTFO noob! 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------

And Mephikun with the random thanks again... 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> This damn noob
> Almost as has as that prototype chap
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah, I don't like that guy, he isn't nearly as bad as that Mephikun kid though. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------

Why is my post showing up below your post that you quoted me in??? :screwy:

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 2, 2012)

I haven't a clue 


But yeah.. PSH.. him and his random thanks 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

Stfu lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2012)

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Its true
> I was here the other day
> 
> Sup man xD
> ...

Click to collapse



Just being a boring bastard and getting my posts in this thread to equal my year of birth 
 Sup with you?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

Morning,Afternoon,Evening &Happy Friday!!!: 

(Even though there are some here that never or very rarely post)

Dexter
BD
Skinny
Quasi
Trell
M_T_M
Jase
Max
Husam
Proto
Acid
Rinzo
Watt
tinky
Apex
Quantum
ppero
Juggles
Ronnie
Tony
Shahruk
werked
Meph
BOBO
KC
Lordmanhattan
The Archangel
idavid
DD
T.C.P
obsidianchao
htc fan89
Phistachio
jeallen0
TheRomMistress
Milad
huggs
animatedbreak
John McClane
King ace 
If you were missed then there is something terribly wrong and you should contact the police 
Lurks
Damn noobs that don't belong gtfo!!


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning,Afternoon,Evening &Happy Friday!!!:
> 
> (Even though there are some here that never or very rarely post)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm getting further and further down the list


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just being a boring bastard and getting my posts in this thread to equal my year of birth
> Sup with you?

Click to collapse



1st goal: Get past Twitch
2nd goal: Make my full date of birth in posts  (102387)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 1st goal: Get past Twitch
> 2nd goal: Make my full date of birth in posts  (102387)

Click to collapse



The 2nd goal may take quite a while lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> The 2nd goal may take quite a while lol

Click to collapse



LOL yep, maybe less time in actual post count on xda


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning,Afternoon,Evening &Happy Friday!!!:
> 
> (Even though there are some here that never or very rarely post)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Next time, sort alphabetically... 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Next time, sort alphabetically...
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just being a boring bastard and getting my posts in this thread to equal my year of birth
> Sup with you?

Click to collapse



2004?

Nothing.. at all xD 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> 2004?
> 
> Nothing.. at all xD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Max sup?

Also You see gigantic list?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LOL yep, maybe less time in actual post count on xda

Click to collapse



You'll get there in about 10 years


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You'll get there in about 10 years

Click to collapse



Damn I wonder If I will still visit xda when I am 35


----------



## loneagl (Nov 2, 2012)

Can I join this thread? Do I have to do anything ?
Regards..
Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> 2004?
> 
> Nothing.. at all xD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have me confused with Meph


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Max sup?
> 
> Also You see gigantic list?

Click to collapse



Its an impressive list there 

Bike race.. I'm winning  xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Damn I wonder If I will still visit xda when I am 35

Click to collapse



XDA may not even be around by then. It all depends on the progression of technology in the meantime.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Can I join this thread? Do I have to do anything ?
> Regards..
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



GTFO




Max: Can you let me win 7 times in a row and also beat you when you driving the bronze bike? 

I also need another person on facebook to play so I can have all the levels


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2012)

@beer, I was banned for a simillar photo.. js


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Max: Can you let me win 7 times in a row and also beat you when you driving the bronze bike?
> 
> I also need another person on facebook to play so I can have all the levels

Click to collapse



Sure thing  I'll race now xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> @beer, I was banned for a familiar photo.. js

Click to collapse



By whom? 

When?


----------



## loneagl (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Max: Can you let me win 7 times in a row and also beat you when you driving the bronze bike?
> 
> I also need another person on facebook to play so I can have all the levels

Click to collapse



The least you can do, friend, is mind your manners and your language.
          I asked politely, and I expect to be replied politely, even if it's a no.

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

loneagl said:


> The least you can do, friend, is mind your manners and your language.
> I asked politely, and I expect to be replied politely, even if it's a no.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That is a perfect enough reason for you not to join


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

loneagl said:


> The least you can do, friend, is mind your manners and your language.
> I asked politely, and I expect to be replied politely, even if it's a no.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Standard Procedure Around Here:
1.You post asking
2. We Say GTFO
3. You leave and post around off topic awhile
4. Come back and keep posting in this thread
5. Possibly make the probationary noob list
6. ???
7. Possible Profit.

DOH!! I said to much 

---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------




M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Like you title back and your custom name 

Much better then Ruler of Trolls


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

1993 xD
Although I've now ruined it with this post


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> 1993 xD
> Although I've now ruined it with this post

Click to collapse



Yeah yeah.. 
but nice 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Like you title back and your custom name
> 
> Much better then Ruler of Trolls

Click to collapse



Thanks!! :silly:
please edit your pic as it contains cursing


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah yeah..
> but nice
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Max those levels are hard!! LOL

Also Y U NO CHANGE TO BRONZE BIKE?!?!?

---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Thanks!! :silly:
> please edit your pic as it contains cursing

Click to collapse








Anyway the user already saw it :silly:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 2, 2012)

Missed that part  1 sec 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Bad language was bad


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Bad language was bad

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> By whom?
> 
> When?

Click to collapse



Archer


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse



Amazing right


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> is she sick? hope she gets well asap.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











MacaronyMax said:


> I'll eat it
> 
> Jk hi  what's the medicine for ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




She's still recovering from zinc poisoning...
But this isn't really a medicine....it's a called benebac gel (for birds  ) plus 
It contains probiotics and other good digestive flora....I give it to all my birds once a month.... Snowflake gets it twice a month.....
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 02:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse



Did you get my PM?
Y u no answer me?!?!

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> She's still recovering from zinc poisoning...
> But this isn't really a medicine....it's a called benebac gel (for birds  ) plus
> It contains probiotics and other good digestive flora....I give it to all my birds once a month.... Snowflake gets it twice a month.....
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> ...

Click to collapse



I did about an hour ago


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> She's still recovering from zinc poisoning...
> But this isn't really a medicine....it's a called benebac gel (for birds  ) plus
> It contains probiotics and other good digestive flora....I give it to all my birds once a month.... Snowflake gets it twice a month.....
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahhh I see  well hope snowflakes alright ;D

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

Max I got 2 only 5 more to go!! LOL Hopefully they aren't levels I am unfamiliar with


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Max I got 2 only 5 more to go!! LOL Hopefully they aren't levels I am unfamiliar with

Click to collapse



Hahah xD good luck 
Yeah it helps when you don't fail 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahah xD good luck
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I got 4 now 

---------- Post added at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 AM ----------

1 More MAX!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 2, 2012)

And done 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 2, 2012)

Afternoon all. Stopping in quick diring Dr. visits... and NO proctologist'!!




KidCarter93 said:


> I'm getting further and further down the list

Click to collapse



Haha, Just remember KC shiz floats to the top


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Afternoon all. Stopping in quick diring Dr. visits... and NO proctologist'!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That ain't cool man


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 2, 2012)

Three times the Republican National Committee has called...  third one got a new @$$hole ripped...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Three times the Republican National Committee has called...  third one got a new @$$hole ripped...

Click to collapse



Speaking of that:

I just sent in my early voting 

Also I have been lucky enough to not receive any of those calls! :victory: :fingers-crossed:


----------



## undercover (Nov 2, 2012)

Evening all! 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 2, 2012)

Sup man...

yall id post more but im currently fighting with unemployment, the republicans, and a g73jh...


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2012)

loneagl said:


> The least you can do, friend, is mind your manners and your language.
> I asked politely, and I expect to be replied politely, even if it's a no.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You quoted the wrong post... 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## undercover (Nov 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Sup man...
> 
> yall id post more but im currently fighting with unemployment, the republicans, and a g73jh...

Click to collapse



Not much. Another night shift. 

Who are you guys voting for? 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Not much. Another night shift.
> 
> Who are you guys voting for?
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



Only electoral college votes count... 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Not much. Another night shift.
> 
> Who are you guys voting for?
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Dead thread has been dead today


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Dead thread has been dead today

Click to collapse



Then quit killing it 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Then quit killing it
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Can't be my fault considering I haven't posted here much today


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Can't be my fault considering I haven't posted here much today

Click to collapse



Exactly 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Can't be my fault considering I haven't posted here much today

Click to collapse



Complaining the thread is dead and saying you aren't posting much.
Typical


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Complaining the thread is dead and saying you aren't posting much.
> Typical

Click to collapse



Sshh you


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

I haz a headache. :/

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## trell959 (Nov 2, 2012)

Home from school 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz a headache. :/
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Lack of sleep and dehydration. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## werked (Nov 2, 2012)

:banghead:f this hanging Window treatments ish. I'm gonna call someone, I give up.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

KC!!!

Snooker!!

And don't say no you have been avoiding it all week!! 

Or you can go partake in my Iassociate Puzzle!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> KC!!!
> 
> Snooker!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Or I could just say no again and finish this post with







LOL!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Or I could just say no again and finish this post with
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bd I need a birdy bomb and a brick! If you must you can hit me with them first so I can throw them at kc!!

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Bd I need a birdy bomb and a brick! If you must you can hit me with them first so I can throw them at kc!!
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



And on this day, no f*cks were given


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> And on this day, no f*cks were given

Click to collapse



Listen here you nooby member!!

You will play one or the other!! That is an order from a higher rank then you!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Listen here you nooby member!!
> 
> You will play one or the other!! That is an order from a higher rank then you!!

Click to collapse



I guess I must have a problem with listening to higher ranks then


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I guess I must have a problem with listening to higher ranks then

Click to collapse


----------



## trell959 (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I guess I must have a problem with listening to higher ranks then

Click to collapse



Where have I heard that before 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz a headache. :/
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Gonna have to mail on Monday, my moms headed to the hospital...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Where have I heard that before
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I wouldn't know. I'm not the one who heard it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Gonna have to mail on Monday, my moms headed to the hospital...

Click to collapse



oh s HIT!!

Hope she is ok.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> oh s HIT!!
> 
> Hope she is ok.

Click to collapse



She's a trooper...  just got some unresolved crap the doctors are BSing her with...  says Pneumonia but that doesn't last 3 monthes...  If only I had the energy she did...  She's got lupus, rheumatoid arthritis, degenerative arthritis, osteoporis, onset of emphysema, 3 mini-strokes, and some other things...  I don't know how she does it...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> She's a trooper...  just got some unresolved crap the doctors are BSing her with...  says Pneumonia but that doesn't last 3 monthes...  If only I had the energy she did...  She's got lupus, rheumatoid arthritis, degenerative arthritis, osteoporis, onset of emphysema, 3 mini-strokes, and some other things...  I don't know how she does it...

Click to collapse



Oh wow!! She is a trooper then!!

Sorry to hear all those illnesses though 

---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------

KC:

Just take some guesses: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1953623

Please?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

QUUAAAAAAAASSSSSSSIIIIIIII! The tool _still_ isn't working! 

---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Oh wow!! She is a trooper then!!
> 
> Sorry to hear all those illnesses though
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd help, but I'm terrible at movies. I just watch them, don't pay much attention to actors and all that.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Oh wow!! She is a trooper then!!
> 
> Sorry to hear all those illnesses though
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Effort


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> QUUAAAAAAAASSSSSSSIIIIIIII! The tool _still_ isn't working!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any guesses can help!!!

I am dead stuck on this puzzle, I completed a whole other puzzle.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> QUUAAAAAAAASSSSSSSIIIIIIII! The tool _still_ isn't working!

Click to collapse



What .iso did you use?

I never saw Windows is activated in your system info....







Continue to run Windows Update until you have .NET Framework 4, then let me TeamViewer again...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Any guesses can help!!!
> 
> I am dead stuck on this puzzle, I completed a whole other puzzle.

Click to collapse



Pick one with lots of words attached, and go through your keyboard trying all the letters 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Pick one with lots of words attached, and go through your keyboard trying all the letters
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I did that for some, but that is annoying


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> What .iso did you use?
> 
> I never saw Windows is activated in your system info....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have it, the tool ran, it still isn't activated but now it's saying something about a 30 day grace period. MSE still won't install. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I have it, the tool ran, it still isn't activated but now it's saying something about a 30 day grace period. MSE still won't install.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hit me on gtalk...


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 2, 2012)

Well guys I have a tool to perm activate windows 7
I installed it on almost 80 instances

Also make sure you have this update UNINSTALLED AND BLOCKED

http://techpp.com/2010/02/28/wat-update-kb971033-disables-windows-7-activation-crack/

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

Backing up data on my phone, Flashing new update to Baked ROM 

Since I am bored and no one will play any games with me :crying:


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 2, 2012)

You guys better not be talking about pirated/illegal programs here...mmkay? 


[email protected]'ve removed your .gif..reason left on post


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You guys better not be talking about pirated/illegal programs here...mmkay?
> 
> 
> [email protected]'ve removed your .gif..reason left on post

Click to collapse



OK.jpg

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You guys better not be talking about pirated/illegal programs here...mmkay?
> 
> 
> [email protected]'ve removed your .gif..reason left on post

Click to collapse



Fixed it


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Well guys I have a tool to perm activate windows 7
> I installed it on almost 80 instances
> 
> Also make sure you have this update UNINSTALLED AND BLOCKED
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, but we got it. Sorry mtm 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Nov 2, 2012)

I got my car back!! 0

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I got my car back!! 0
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cool. Try not to lose it again


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lack of sleep and dehydration.
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



More like.....dealing with stupidity in overdrive.... :banghead:

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

Restoring Apps on New updated rom 

I really like the feuture of being able to click the clock/date in the pulldown to launch calendar/clock 

Plus new 4.1.2 build feels much smoother


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I got my car back!! 0
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That is very good news trell


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Restoring Apps on New updated rom
> 
> I really like the feuture of being able to click the clock/date in the pulldown to launch calendar/clock
> 
> Plus new 4.1.2 build feels much smoother

Click to collapse



Did not know I could do that. Not that I'll probably ever use it, but cool

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Did not know I could do that. Not that I'll probably ever use it, but cool
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You have that option?  

It is a custom mod in AOSP/AOKP..


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You have that option?
> 
> It is a custom mod in AOSP/AOKP..

Click to collapse



It's an AOKP feature...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It's an AOKP feature...

Click to collapse



Hmm, the developer didn't credit that 

And cool, I like it!!


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You have that option?
> 
> It is a custom mod in AOSP/AOKP..

Click to collapse



It's a lovely option. Can also get calendar from date in status bar

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> It's a lovely option. Can also get calendar from date in status bar
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



I know I posted that as well


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I know I posted that as well

Click to collapse



Sorry my fault for skimming the thread

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Sorry my fault for skimming the thread
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



It cool 

Also custom navbar widgets!!! Also a plus!!


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You have that option?
> 
> It is a custom mod in AOSP/AOKP..

Click to collapse



Running cm10 and it works. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 2, 2012)

I can't..  

Probably Aosp.. I have no idea.. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2012)

>no food for humans
>lost cat wants food

Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Boo!


----------



## werked (Nov 2, 2012)

How is everyone??


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

Bored

I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 PM ----------

You?

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2012)

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 2, 2012)

werked said:


> How is everyone??

Click to collapse



Doing great here


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks like we've got a decent amount of people here for a change


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1452067
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



Repost image is repost

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Bored
> 
> I'm your huckleberry
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pretty good. Thanks. 







ronnie498 said:


> Doing great here

Click to collapse



That's great to here!!


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Repost image is repost
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't live in this thread, so you'll have to understand if I miss a post or two... 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Looks like we've got a decent amount of people here for a change

Click to collapse



Maybe if you would stop scaring them away 

It would be busy in here all the time


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1452067
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



Repost 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Repost
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Repost


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I don't live in this thread, so you'll have to understand if I miss a post or two...
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



Well, you should start

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Maybe if you would stop scaring them away
> 
> It would be busy in here all the time

Click to collapse



Then there would be a sh*t ton of noobs in here. Then you'd moan even more.
You remind me of a bloody woman (not the period kind)


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

Just for you apex






I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2012)

REPOST

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Then there would be a sh*t ton of noobs in here. Then you'd moan even more.
> You remind me of a bloody woman (not the period kind)

Click to collapse



Well scare off the noobs and not the mafia members/probationary members!

You noob!!


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm not scared

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well, you should start
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Surething.jpg 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well scare off the noobs and not the mafia members/probationary members!
> 
> You noob!!

Click to collapse



I'm not responsible for all of my actions, so you'll have to do some of the work aswell


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

You've not had a rant for a while kc I kind of miss them now

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm not responsible for all of my actions, so you'll have to do some of the work aswell

Click to collapse



I am not the one scaring people away


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Surething.jpg
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



Would you like a brick to the head?


I can EASILY arrange that for you....

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 06:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 PM ----------

Snowflake says you need a brick to the head...Apex 







Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> You've not had a rant for a while kc I kind of miss them now
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



I haven't really had the need to unfortunately 


BeerChameleon said:


> I am not the one scaring people away

Click to collapse



How'd you know?
If you were scaring them away, they'd be too scared to tell you it's your fault


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't live in here either.... But even I knew that was a repost. 
Repost is a repost


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm really surprised this thread hadn't been trolled morehttp://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33456604

Username help!


I'm your huckleberry


----------



## undercover (Nov 2, 2012)

werked said:


> I don't live in here either.... But even I knew that was a repost.
> Repost is a repost

Click to collapse



Hey werked. Last night shift today, then 3 days off. Hate me. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Hey werked. Last night shift today, then 3 days off. Hate me.
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



How come (considering ALL THE HOURS I work) no one ever asks me to be jealous....? 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm really surprised this thread hadn't been trolled morehttp://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33456604
> 
> Username help!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn you trying to get a thread trolled. Son, I am disappoint


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Damn you trying to get a thread trolled. Son, I am disappoint

Click to collapse



Really, I'm.....surprised to say the least

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> How come (considering ALL THE HOURS I work) no one ever asks me to be jealous....?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



These noobs don't care 

---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Really, I'm.....surprised to say the least
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Why so?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> These noobs don't care

Click to collapse



Damn n00bs. 
Snowflake does not approve of them...
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm sooooooooo bored

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

Just Kidding.... you're all welcome here...you n00bs. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Damn n00bs.
> Snowflake does not approve of them...
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Will Snowflake give me permission not to approve them either?


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> These noobs don't care

Click to collapse



I work 80 hours a week, usually more... 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Will Snowflake give me permission not to approve them either?

Click to collapse



Yes. You have explicit permission to not approve of n00bs.
Snowflake has given her approval.
Request granted. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> I work 80 hours a week, usually more...
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



90+ hours here. 
I've worked over a hundred before. (I actually slept in the office :banghead::thumbdown: when I did )
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> These noobs don't care
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, he's now only got ten posts and he's opened a thread because he doesn't like his user name.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Because of Snowflake's prior approval, I DO NOT APPROVE OF YOU NOOBS


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Because of Snowflake's prior approval, I DO NOT APPROVE OF YOU NOOBS

Click to collapse



Too bad I can't have a thanks button that puts Snowflake's name on thanked posts....

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well, he's now only got ten posts and he's opened a thread because he doesn't like his user name.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



10 posters don't generally bother me too much.
It's when they've been told by others, especially mods, and still don't listen, that I step in and make a rant.

As always, there's a method to my madness 

---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Too bad I can't have a thanks button that puts Snowflake's name on thanked posts....
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



That would be awesome


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

For the longest time I stopped using light flow and apex launcher.

OH how i missed them!!!

The built in led light notification blows!!

Nova is ok but it lacks a few feutures that apex has


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> For the longest time I stopped using light flow and apex launcher.
> 
> OH how i missed them!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I brought both but prefer apex launcher any day

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

I got both nova and apex on the play store discount xD

Although I'm actually using trebuchet for the moment


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I got both nova and apex on the play store discount xD
> 
> Although I'm actually using trebuchet for the moment

Click to collapse



The only reason I bought nova is cause it was a Quater 

APEX ALL THE WAY!!


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> For the longest time I stopped using light flow and apex launcher.
> 
> OH how i missed them!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've had the paid version of light flow since I had my N1... It's still sometimes wonky on my S3 even though the dev tried very hard to fix it 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> The only reason I bought nova is cause it was a Quater
> 
> APEX ALL THE WAY!!

Click to collapse



I don't really use the features of the launchers these days. I used to, but that was before I knew about flashing different ROMs and it was the only way I knew to customize the look of my phone. Ever since then, I don't see the point of changing it all to look sweet just for it all to go when I switch ROM.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've had the paid version of light flow since I had my N1... It's still sometimes wonky on my S3 even though the dev tried very hard to fix it
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Well it was wonky on JB for awhile and that is why I stopped using it, But it is working fantastic with my new rom update


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I don't really use the features of the launchers these days. I used to, but that was before I knew about flashing different ROMs and it was the only way I knew to customize the look of my phone. Ever since then, I don't see the point of changing it all to look sweet just for it all to go when I switch ROM.

Click to collapse



But it doesn't go, you can back up its settings

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well it was wonky on JB for awhile and that is why I stopped using it, But it is working fantastic with my new rom update

Click to collapse



Maybe I'll try it again

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> But it doesn't go, you can back up its settings
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



I always forget to do that :/
And I'll probably continue to forget, so there's no point in setting it all up lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> But it doesn't go, you can back up its settings
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Yes thank god!!!

Also certain things like able to control how you app drawer scrolls and being able to separate the widgets from the apps in scrolling. Little things like that is the reason I use apex. 

Nova doesn't have infinite scrolling in app drawer and the separation of widgets/apps the widgets are just a list rather then there own drawer.

Those too things forced me back to apex.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

It's the swipe options that first got me hooked. I now have practically nothing on my home page. It's all swiped

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

4 posts to go for 5000

then just 203 posts away!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 4 posts to go for 5000
> 
> then just 203 posts away!!

Click to collapse



Get posting then boyo!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Get posting then boyo!

Click to collapse



Well considering its friday and I am leaving work in an hour.

I won't post too much this weekend so. My goal is be number 1 by wednesday


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well considering its friday and I am leaving work in an hour.
> 
> I won't post too much this weekend so. My goal is be number 1 by wednesday

Click to collapse



My aim is to be 10th by then


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 2, 2012)

My aim is to have a life 



------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> My aim is to have a life
> View attachment 1452191
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse



I've got one ha ha.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I've got one ha ha.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Sell it to David? 

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> My aim is to have a life
> View attachment 1452191
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse



I done that a while back, so now I'm onto a new aim


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> My aim is to be 10th by then

Click to collapse



Past dexter 



M_T_M said:


> My aim is to have a life
> View attachment 1452191
> 
> I have a life, just not when I am working
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Past dexter

Click to collapse



It's only a few hundred posts, so it shouldn't be too bad :thumbup:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It's only a few hundred posts, so it shouldn't be too bad :thumbup:

Click to collapse



If you post all weekend you could be there by monday


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> If you post all weekend you could be there by monday

Click to collapse



You're probably right, especially with the way I post lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Simple solution:

Drive Diagonally in any direction 

203 posts to go!!!


----------



## werked (Nov 2, 2012)

I haz a sick and I can't find anyone to work for me. Can't blame anyone for not wanting to work all weekend.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

werked said:


> I haz a sick and I can't find anyone to work for me. Can't blame anyone for not wanting to work all weekend.

Click to collapse



Get tinky to do the work considering he's got the weekend off xD


----------



## undercover (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> How come (considering ALL THE HOURS I work) no one ever asks me to be jealous....?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



You can hate me too. Double hate! Bring it on 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You can hate me too. Double hate! Bring it on
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



I mention you. You turn up.
What sorcery is this? :what:


----------



## undercover (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Get tinky to do the work considering he's got the weekend off xD

Click to collapse



Weekend off means shopping, boys karate classes, house work (fix this, touch up that) and going out with kids. So not much rest. I get more rest at work. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You can hate me too. Double hate! Bring it on
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



I don't hate you. I have better things to do.... 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Weekend off means shopping, boys karate classes, house work (fix this, touch up that) and going out with kids. So not much rest. I get more rest at work.
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



Tinky, what age did boys start karate. Thinking of getting chops started when he's four, do you reackon it's too young

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## undercover (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't hate you. I have better things to do....
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Good on ya! That's the spirit! :thumbup:

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't hate you. I have better things to do....
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Like drink beer!!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Weekend off means shopping, boys karate classes, house work (fix this, touch up that) and going out with kids. So not much rest. I get more rest at work.
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



Touch up who?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Like drink beer!!!

Click to collapse



And manage four companies, dispatch, do insurance paperwork, fire/hire drivers, dispatchers, limo chicks, answer phones, make shape lists, resolve customer service issues, keep cars on the right schedules..... there's a ton of things I have to do....hating people isn't one of them. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Touch up who?

Click to collapse



He said that...not who... 
As in home repairs
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> And manage four companies, dispatch, do insurance paperwork, fire/hire drivers, dispatchers, limo chicks, answer phones, make shape lists, resolve customer service issues, keep cars on the right schedules..... there's a ton of things I have to do....hate people isn't one of them.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Seems from previous posts that you hate bad drivers


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Seems from previous posts that you hate bad drivers

Click to collapse



Yes. I hate bad EMPLOYEES. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> And manage four companies, dispatch, do insurance paperwork, fire/hire drivers, dispatchers, limo chicks, answer phones, make shape lists, resolve customer service issues, keep cars on the right schedules..... there's a ton of things I have to do....hate people isn't one of them.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Youdontsay.jpg


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. I hate bad EMPLOYEES.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



So u do in fact hate people, at least some of them 

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------

200 posts to go


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> So u do in fact hate people, at least some of them

Click to collapse



I don't hate them as people... I hate the fact they won't do their jobs correctly...that's the difference. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't hate them as people... I hate the fact they won't do their jobs correctly...that's the difference.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Oh ok, LOL

Less then 200 posts to GO!!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> So u do in fact hate people, at least some of them
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------
> 
> 200 posts to go

Click to collapse



368 for me


----------



## undercover (Nov 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Tinky, what age did boys start karate. Thinking of getting chops started when he's four, do you reackon it's too young
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Boy. One boy, sorry. He started judo when he was 5,but class has gone downhill, so moved him to karate. Not a fan of karate myself, but that club is amazing, they mix up all age groups and atmosphere is just astonishingly good. So can't really force myself to take him out of there to move to other ma. Maybe later will start him on judo in addition to karate. He seems to be picking up bits here and there, and is getting more confident with his body coordination. He's 7yo this month, so he started when he was 5 and quite a bit. 
For a four year old, and anyone older really, up to 8-10 I strongly recommend judo. A lot easier to start learning than karate, as karate involves a lot of kata (useless imho). Also, improves balance and overall body coordination quickly. Most of the fights at school end up in the brawl, so it's better for kids to learn close close combat. And it's full contact which has obvious advantages. I've assisted in judo classes, so know first hand how beneficial it can be for kids. 
So yeah, judo at 4yo is good, karate and other ones involving punching and kicking not so good. You don't want someone that little to get kicked in the head, even by accident. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 2, 2012)

Note is officially shipped 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

The fair enough, I was late to  marshal arts, 16. But I know the benefits of any of them. But judo does sound like a good starting point.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

I've never done any martial arts of any kind and although at times I wish I had, I don't see the point of learning it now 


"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

Never too late to learn. 

I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 01:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 AM ----------







I'm bored, bored, bored

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah I know, but it's not really needed to be honest.


"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"


----------



## undercover (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I've never done any martial arts of any kind and although at times I wish I had, I don't see the point of learning it now
> 
> 
> "If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"

Click to collapse



I had a spell when I was 16. Year and a half. Then nothing, then from 22 to 27. Stopped due to financial and time issues, plus injuries. Will start again asap. It's never late Kid. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I had a spell when I was 16. Year and a half. Then nothing, then from 22 to 27. Stopped due to financial and time issues, plus injuries. Will start again asap. It's never late Kid.
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



See previous post + I'd rather spend my money getting drunk :beer:


"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"


----------



## undercover (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> See previous post + I'd rather spend my money getting drunk :beer:
> 
> 
> "If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"

Click to collapse



You'd be surprised how much it helps you in your life. You get a lot more confident, a lot more patient, wiser. All that helps you to progress in your job and in life in general. Do it, it's on my "must do" list. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Never too late to learn.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go clean something. There. You have something to do. We aren't monkeys here for your amusement. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You'd be surprised how much it helps you in your life. You get a lot more confident, a lot more patient, wiser. All that helps you to progress in your job and in life in general. Do it, it's on my "must do" list.
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



Without sounding too big-headed, confidence I definitely don't need. I'm pretty wise, as it is and patience is variable dependant on the situation at hand.
It may be something I look into at some point, but not any time soon I don't think.


"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"


----------



## undercover (Nov 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Without sounding too big-headed, confidence I definitely don't need. I'm pretty wise, as it is and patience is variable dependant on the situation at hand.
> It may be something I look into at some point, but not any time soon I don't think.
> 
> 
> "If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"

Click to collapse



You are mistaking teenagers "I can conquer the world" with true positive confidence. I know, I was exactly the same  
You'll see what i mean in a few years time. Not being patronising, just sharing my experience. Even though I still have a lot to learn. 


BD, C'mon, do a back flip 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2012)

Leaving work!!! Going to eat then get beer and get drunk!!

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Leaving work!!! Going to eat then get beer and get drunk!!
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Hot dogs? 

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You are mistaking teenagers "I can conquer the world" with true positive confidence. I know, I was exactly the same
> You'll see what i mean in a few years time. Not being patronising, just sharing my experience. Even though I still have a lot to learn.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not at all. Yes I have confidence, but never over-confidence when it's not the best moment for it. I never mistake that for meaning that I can achieve anything, no matter how realistic.
I know that if I want something then I've gotta work for it and not expect it to fall right into my lap. In that is where the confidence is at it's optimal strength.

As I say, maybe one day I'll look into that kinda thing but as of right now, it's not something that I have any interest in 


"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Hot dogs?
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse



Tacos 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## werked (Nov 3, 2012)

Feels like I'm in a Motivational Speaker Conference.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Tacos
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse





------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## undercover (Nov 3, 2012)

werked said:


> Feels like I'm in a Motivational Speaker Conference.

Click to collapse



Lmao. At least we give you something to read. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

werked said:


> Feels like I'm in a Motivational Speaker Conference.

Click to collapse





"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"


----------



## trell959 (Nov 3, 2012)

Such a small screen....such a low resolution...:sly:

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 3, 2012)

I feel terrible...  in the process of getting the G73 to perfection I had to swap the drives around...  moms mail backup was on the drive i wiped and installed windows on...  sigh...  gonna try recuva....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Meph's around to thank random posts again.
Good lad. Just like clockwork.


"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Meph's around to thank random posts again.
> Good lad. Just like clockwork.
> 
> 
> "If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"

Click to collapse



Thanking cuz I agree

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## undercover (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Thanking cuz I agree
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Meph thinks it's Thanksgiving everyday. 

But yeah, I use thanks button for the same purpose often. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Thanking cuz I agree
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You agree with a picture saying 'problem?' ?


tinky1 said:


> Meph thinks it's Thanksgiving everyday.
> 
> But yeah, I use thanks button for the same purpose often.
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



I do aswell, but not to his extent 
Whatever floats his metaphorical boat, I guess 

That thanksgiving line was brilliant though 


"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"


----------



## undercover (Nov 3, 2012)

Gonna troll xda. See sig. 

Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?


----------



## werked (Nov 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Meph thinks it's Thanksgiving everyday.
> 
> But yeah, I use thanks button for the same purpose often.
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



I use it often but I have nothing on Meph. Watch, I'll call him a name and he will thank my post. 
Meph is a smelly troll, needs to have mommy change his diaper. Wait for it.... Wait for it....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Gonna troll xda. See sig.
> 
> Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?

Click to collapse



I'm gonna do the same. Check mine 


Don't believe tinky1's in app signature!


----------



## Apex (Nov 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Weekend off means shopping, boys karate classes, house work (fix this, touch up that) and going out with kids. So not much rest. I get more rest at work.
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



This sounds just like my weekends (when I have my kids, every other week/weekend). They both have karate tourneys tomorrow, and though I've just cleaned out the garage after getting home, there's a mountain of laundry to climb and other crap to do... 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## werked (Nov 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> This sounds just like my weekends (when I have my kids, every other week/weekend). They both have karate tourneys tomorrow, and though I've just cleaned out the garage after getting home, there's a mountain of laundry to climb and other crap to do...
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



Funny.... I cleaned my garage out today to. :what:


----------



## undercover (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm gonna do the same. Check mine
> 
> 
> Don't believe tinky1's in app signature!

Click to collapse



I'm trolling millions of people, you troll 1. Aim higher. But still lol. 







Apex_Strider said:


> This sounds just like my weekends (when I have my kids, every other week/weekend). They both have karate tourneys tomorrow, and though I've just cleaned out the garage after getting home, there's a mountain of laundry to climb and other crap to do...
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



Nice. I hope they do well apex. You didn't just read through all them pages, did you? 

Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 3, 2012)

All trolling should be done here:

http://forums.comcast.com/


----------



## Apex (Nov 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Nice. I hope they do well apex. You didn't just read through all them pages, did you?
> 
> Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?

Click to collapse



Thanks! I hope they pummel those other kids, they did after all spawn from my loins, so they're scrappy. 

And yes, I perused them... 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I'm trolling millions of people, you troll 1. Aim higher. But still lol.
> 
> 
> Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?

Click to collapse



But at least mine will really piss you off if I actually went through with posting everywhere you did 
Who needs the art of trolling when pissing someone off works even better xD


Don't believe tinky1's in app signature!


----------



## undercover (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> But at least mine will really piss you off if I actually went through with posting everywhere you did
> Who needs the art of trolling when pissing someone off works even better xD
> 
> 
> Don't believe tinky1's in app signature!

Click to collapse



One can try... And fail in this case. Hard to pee me off  
kgs1992 from Sensation forum has been trying for a very long time now. He usually gets to a point when he gets trolled badly (Dexter and me done something really nasty to him lol). 

Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> One can try... And fail in this case. Hard to pee me off
> kgs1992 from Sensation forum has been trying for a very long time now. He usually gets to a point when he gets trolled badly (Dexter and me done something really nasty to him lol).
> 
> Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?

Click to collapse



If I was to do it, it wouldn't work right away but with time, it would most definitely work. I'd just have to make sure that all my posts would be relevant considering I'd be in a device forum and posting in different threads there.


"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"


----------



## undercover (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> If I was to do it, it wouldn't work right away but with time, it would most definitely work. I'd just have to make sure that all my posts would be relevant considering I'd be in a device forum and posting in different threads there.
> 
> 
> "If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"

Click to collapse



Good luck with that. 

Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Good luck with that.
> 
> Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?

Click to collapse



I'm way too lazy to put that much effort into it.
I've given up before I even started 


"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"


----------



## werked (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm finding really hard to believe that Meph didn't thank my post. Must be something wrong with xda.


----------



## Apex (Nov 3, 2012)

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

He must've pissed off the thank button, so it didn't work for him.


"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

Lol was dealing with my sister who was annoying the **** out of me. Long argument. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol was dealing with my sister who was annoying the **** out of me. Long argument.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



The one you're sharing a room with?
HAWKWARD!!!!


"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"


----------



## Apex (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol was dealing with my sister who was annoying the **** out of me. Long argument.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Did it look like this:







*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> The one you're sharing a room with?
> HAWKWARD!!!!
> 
> 
> "If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"

Click to collapse



Umm I have my own room I just couldn't sleep in it last night. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 3, 2012)

How are you lovely people doing this fine evening?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Umm I have my own room I just couldn't sleep in it last night.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I swear you said you'd been in there a couple of nights because of the smell, or something like that?


----------



## werked (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Umm I have my own room I just couldn't sleep in it last night.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Oh yea, you said you could smell heating oil. I forgot you were in Maine....Try taking the wick out of the oil lantern and replace it, might help. :thumbup:


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I swear you said you'd been in there a couple of nights because of the smell, or something like that?

Click to collapse



Just last night

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------




werked said:


> Oh yea, you said you could smell heating oil. I forgot you were in Maine....Try taking the wick out of the oil lantern and replace it, might help. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Lol... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## werked (Nov 3, 2012)

werked said:


> Oh yea, you said you could smell heating oil. I forgot you were in Maine....Try taking the wick out of the oil lantern and replace it, might help. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Or swap it out with the spare you use in the outhouse maybe?? Idk, just trying to be helpful.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Just last night
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I'll let you off then


----------



## Apex (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Umm I have my own room I just couldn't sleep in it last night.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse





KidCarter93 said:


> I swear you said you'd been in there a couple of nights because of the smell, or something like that?

Click to collapse



Older sister, I'm assuming. That "smell" you smell and the "noise" you heard is something you'll experience when you get all grow'd up and start liking girls... 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## trell959 (Nov 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> How are you lovely people doing this fine evening?

Click to collapse



Yo storm. The D17 is running strong! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yo storm. The D17 is running strong!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Glad to hear it man! What did you have to fix/replace to get it running again?


----------



## werked (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi storm


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> How are you lovely people doing this fine evening?

Click to collapse



Totally missed your post 
I guess I'm not one of those lovely people then 

Hey man


----------



## trell959 (Nov 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Glad to hear it man! What did you have to fix/replace to get it running again?

Click to collapse



Cam bearing went, thus the cam went. The motor was f'd so I just went ahead and got another D17 with 60k!  only $500!! Motor was sitting in a car a junkyard because no one bought that car at police auction! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 3, 2012)

werked said:


> Hi storm

Click to collapse



Howdy!



KidCarter93 said:


> Totally missed your post
> I guess I'm not one of those lovely people then
> 
> Hey man

Click to collapse



Nope not since I found out you like Justin Bieber. 



trell959 said:


> Cam bearing went, thus the cam went. The motor was f'd so I just went ahead and got another D17 with 60k!  only $500!! Motor was sitting in a car a junkyard because no one bought that car at police auction!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Heck yeah man! You pick up a D17A1 or A2?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Howdy!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope not since I found out you like Justin Bieber.

Click to collapse



Not a chance 
At least I'm not posting this.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Not a chance
> At least I'm not posting this.

Click to collapse



Bwahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Older sister, I'm assuming. That "smell" you smell and the "noise" you heard is something you'll experience when you get all grow'd up and start liking girls...
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a sock full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



Ew. Not into my sister, that's just disgusting 

Also, younger 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Bwahahahahahahaha!!!!

Click to collapse



What a letdown that kid is 

---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 AM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Ew. Not into my sister, that's just disgusting
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



We've been saying that to you for days. Have you only just realized?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 3, 2012)

I love each and every one of you...  Thank you for accepting me (probationary)...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I love each and every one of you...  Thank you for accepting me (probationary)...

Click to collapse



Haven't you been probationary for a while?


----------



## undercover (Nov 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I love each and every one of you...  Thank you for accepting me (probationary)...

Click to collapse



Even me? I'm a noob (look up) 

Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Even me? I'm a noob (look up)
> 
> Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?

Click to collapse



Tinky how the hell did you get a nexus 4

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Tinky how the hell did you get a nexus 4
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



He found it in your room the night you wasn't in there.
How gutted do you feel now?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Tinky how the hell did you get a nexus 4
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Oh you didn't just ask that.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Apex (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Ew. Not into my sister, that's just disgusting
> 
> Also, younger
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You read that all wrong. Reading comprehension is something they'll teach you in elementary school... 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a pillowcase full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Haven't you been probationary for a while?

Click to collapse



Not 3 monthes, or 90 days, or 2160 hours, or 129600 minutes, or 7776000 seconds...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You read that all wrong. Reading comprehension is something they'll teach you in elementary school...
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a pillowcase full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



Elementary dear Watson.


----------



## undercover (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Tinky how the hell did you get a nexus 4
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Lmao. Tinky 1- 0 XDA

See Kid? 

Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lmao. Tinky 1- 0 XDA
> 
> See Kid?
> 
> Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?

Click to collapse



-_-

Stupid n00bs are stupid.

~Jaseglenn4


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Even me? I'm a noob (look up)
> 
> Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?

Click to collapse



Even u ya FÛĆĶĨŇ n00b...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lmao. Tinky 1- 0 XDA
> 
> See Kid?
> 
> Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?

Click to collapse



Meph doesn't count.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Even u ya FÛĆĶĨŇ n00b...

Click to collapse



I just tried to pronounce that with all the accents.  

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Heck yeah man! You pick up a D17A1 or A2?

Click to collapse



A2

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Nov 3, 2012)

Too soon? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Too soon?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's notbad.jpg


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I just tried to pronounce that with all the accents.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



It's french for young person needing acceptance...  I couldn't pronouce it either....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> A2
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse



Used to have me a 96 Honda Civic V-Tec...  loved it...


----------



## undercover (Nov 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Used to have me a 96 Honda Civic V-Tec...  loved it...

Click to collapse



I have Seat Altea. You yanks probably don't even know such a brand 

Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I have Seat Altea. You yanks probably don't even know such a brand
> 
> Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?

Click to collapse



Just means it's poorly built....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I have Seat Altea. You yanks probably don't even know such a brand
> 
> Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?

Click to collapse





Quasimodem said:


> Just means it's poorly built....

Click to collapse



It's a Seat, so Quasi has a point


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 3, 2012)

^^This

Also, anyone here live in Illinois or Iowa?


----------



## undercover (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It's a Seat, so Quasi has a point

Click to collapse



Gone are them days when Seat was crap. Nowadays it's just a VW Golf with different body. Internals are the same, breaks, engine, suspension etc.. 

Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Gone are them days when Seat was crap. Nowadays it's just a VW Golf with different body. Internals are the same, breaks, engine, suspension etc..
> 
> Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?

Click to collapse



No they're not crap, but they're not exactly top notch.
This coming from someone who doesn't have a car... seems legit


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 3, 2012)

VW Jettas will go...  and that time I drove the Cobra while my buddy passed out...  138mph...  ran out of road...  I was gonna max it...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Not a chance
> At least I'm not posting this.

Click to collapse



Probably a little late replying, but he made up for it with the post after that 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 3, 2012)

No one got a 360 with Live?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

Dead thread is dead again

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Probably a little late replying, but he made up for it with the post after that
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nothing makes up for that disgrace


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 3, 2012)

Going to be mia for a day or so. Taking some time off being online in general. If I'm online, it's too action reports that I get for my sections.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 3, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Going to be mia for a day or so. Taking some time off being online in general. If I'm online, it's too action reports that I get for my sections.

Click to collapse



Maybe I should school you on moderating....


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Maybe I should school you on moderating....

Click to collapse



I'll be back.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 3, 2012)

Lol


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QT12I4eEoYY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QT12I4eEoYY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



trell get on the 360...


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> trell get on the 360...

Click to collapse



I wish I had gold 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 3, 2012)

I bet none of you can guess what my xbox gamertag is.... here is a hint it has a space in it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 3, 2012)

StormMcC loud?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> StormMcC loud?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Close and yet slightly far away.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

. .?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Close and yet slightly far away.

Click to collapse



I'm out of ideas then.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2012)

Drinking Monkeyshine!! And feeling good!!

@quasi 

Brohug!!


Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm out of ideas then.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Well then no one will ever know. 


Signed
-Storm McCloud


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Well then no one will ever know.
> 
> 
> Signed
> -Storm McCloud

Click to collapse



StormMcnugget  

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Well then no one will ever know.
> 
> 
> Signed
> -StormMcCloud

Click to collapse



ftfy. :silly:


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

Storm McDriedSprite

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> StormMcnugget
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Yes, that is exactly what it isn't.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

Wait wait I'm good at this game
. Storm McCloud

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Wait wait I'm good at this game
> . Storm McCloud
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Pfft, that would be a noob name.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Pfft, that would be a noob name.

Click to collapse



It takes one to know one, right Meph?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Pfft, that would be a noob name like Mephikun.

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 3, 2012)

The orange in my PC water I did for Halloween is fading.
.


Now it looks like beer! :victory:







Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The orange in my PC water I did for Halloween is fading.
> .
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How did you managed to dye it in orange?

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The orange in my PC water I did for Halloween is fading.
> .
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you use a kill coil or drops?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 3, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> How did you managed to dye it in orange?
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Food coloring.



jaseglenn4 said:


> Do you use a kill coil or drops?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



No.  The way I cut into the closed loop by adding a reservior, there's no need.  I change the water from the res while the system is running by draining old the old water out the bottom, and adding new water through the top.  Takes 10 minutes to flush the system.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Food coloring.
> 
> 
> 
> No.  The way I cut into the closed loop by adding a reservior, there's no need.  I change the water from the res while the system is running by draining old the old water out the bottom, and adding new water through the top.  Takes 10 minutes to flush the system.

Click to collapse



Slick.

How much RAM you got there? 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Slick.
> 
> How much RAM you got there?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



8GB.  More than enough for what I do.  16GB max for Sandy Bridge, so maybe, but sofar, no need.

---------- Post added 3rd November 2012 at 12:00 AM ---------- Previous post was 2nd November 2012 at 11:36 PM ----------

A little big ago, I was on the phone with Quasi.

My first time talking on the phone with another XDA member.


Interesting stuff.  I can confirm, he's from Mississippi.  



I even talked to his mom for a minute.  She's pretty spunky.

---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------

Goddammit, where is everybody?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 3, 2012)

idk, dead thread is dead.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> idk, dead thread is dead.

Click to collapse



Yup.  But I have the music in my headphones so loud, I swear, my hearing may just be a temporary luxury.  Drumming my whole life, but only now am i subjecting myself to such rediculous volumes.  Loving every minute of it.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 3, 2012)

I feel you on that one, I'm watching random stuff on netflix over my bose headphones. My hearing is also not long for this world.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I feel you on that one, I'm watching random stuff on netflix over my bose headphones. My hearing is also not long for this world.

Click to collapse



I'm a bit behind the times...listening to wildly over-produced northern-european metal bands and full volume on my PC through Sony MDR-7506 Studio cans.  The beer tastes so good at this volume.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm right here...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm right here...

Click to collapse



Right where?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Right where?

Click to collapse



My couch... just lost a game in the last second...   drinking a coke...  bout to take aspirin...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> My couch... just lost a game in the last second...   drinking a coke...  bout to take aspirin...

Click to collapse



Fun times, what game?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Fun times, what game?

Click to collapse



Madden 13


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Madden 13

Click to collapse



Ahh okay, good stuff. Sucks you lost though.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Ahh okay, good stuff. Sucks you lost though.

Click to collapse



I was on a winning streak...  I was due...  and I got stupid...  up by 21, just kept passing...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 8GB.  More than enough for what I do.  16GB max for Sandy Bridge, so maybe, but sofar, no need.
> 
> ---------- Post added 3rd November 2012 at 12:00 AM ---------- Previous post was 2nd November 2012 at 11:36 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sleeping.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 3, 2012)

Weekends are spent away from xda!
Hopefully atleast 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Weekends are spent away from xda!
> Hopefully atleast
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Good luck with that 


"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"


----------



## werked (Nov 3, 2012)

Good morning!! 

---------- Post added at 08:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 AM ----------




a.cid said:


> Weekends are spent away from xda!
> Hopefully atleast
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Hypocrisy!! :what:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

werked said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey werked. Looks like the threads died yet again 


"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"


----------



## werked (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hey werked. Looks like the threads died yet again
> 
> 
> "If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"

Click to collapse



Sup KC. 
Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 3, 2012)

Sup werked





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

werked said:


> Sup KC.
> Dead thread is dead.

Click to collapse



Just laughing at the title of this thread xD
How about you?


"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 3, 2012)

Sup KC





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## a.cid (Nov 3, 2012)

Is it a coincidence that whenever the thread dies, the last poster is KC?
I think that's an omen...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sup KC
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey man. How's it going?


a.cid said:


> Is it a coincidence that whenever the thread dies, the last poster is KC?
> I think that's an omen...
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



I think you'll find QF was the last poster 


"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"


----------



## undercover (Nov 3, 2012)

Afternoon everyone. 

Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> 
> Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?

Click to collapse



You seen this thread in the N4 forum?
The amount of thanks on those first posts is ridiculous 


"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"


----------



## undercover (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You seen this thread in the N4 forum?
> The amount of thanks on those first posts is ridiculous
> 
> 
> "If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"

Click to collapse



Dafuq? 

Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Dafuq?
> 
> Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?

Click to collapse



I know right. I seen a lot of familiar faces in there from the S3 exynos thread. I guess they just wanna try and cash in on the early thanking spree.


"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just laughing at the title of this thread xD
> How about you?
> 
> 
> "If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"

Click to collapse



Tits.

Morning all 

at last..  some time to sit on pc


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Tits.
> 
> Morning all
> 
> at last..  some time to sit on pc

Click to collapse


 You're here for a change.

Morning Dex, even though it's afternoon here 


"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"


----------



## a.cid (Nov 3, 2012)

And Saturday evening here 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You're here for a change.
> 
> Morning Dex, even though it's afternoon here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Clock says 3 pm. I woke up 2 hours ago, so it's still morning for me


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

a.cid said:


> And Saturday evening here
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



I always thought you were behind in time :what:
I guess I was mistaken 


"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

OP updated. Next time I see someone NOT in there posting in here, I'm gonna get the big guns


----------



## undercover (Nov 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> OP updated. Next time I see someone NOT in there posting in here, I'm gonna get the big guns

Click to collapse



Hey stranger. When can i expect royalties for you using my nick in your thread name? 

Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Clock says 3 pm. I woke up 2 hours ago, so it's still morning for me

Click to collapse



I guess that works xD
The same logic I have to use on a daily basis.


"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Hey stranger. When can i expect royalties for you using my nick in your thread name?
> 
> Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?

Click to collapse



It doesn't say tinky1, so you're owed nothing 


"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> OP updated. Next time I see someone NOT in there posting in here, I'm gonna get the big guns

Click to collapse



Duuuude BD said she'd add me to the probationary members list 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Hey stranger. When can i expect royalties for you using my nick in your thread name?
> 
> Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?

Click to collapse



Refer to KC's post above


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Duuuude BD said she'd add me to the probationary members list
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Missed that.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Missed that.

Click to collapse



Thanks 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey..can I get probed in probationary list?

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You've been added 


"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 3, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hey..can I get probed in probationary list?
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Dat intentional grammar error 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn you editing your post before I'd finished replying :what:


"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"


----------



## cascabel (Nov 3, 2012)

hey guys.

sup Quanta?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hey..can I get probed in probationary list?
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> No.

Click to collapse



For $5000 ?

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Nov 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Tits.
> 
> Morning all
> 
> at last..  some time to sit on pc

Click to collapse



Morning, Dex.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> No.

Click to collapse



so what does it take to get on that list? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey Dex.
When are we getting on IRC to finalise the probationary members list?


Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey Dex.
> When are we getting on IRC to finalise the probationary members list?
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



BD can you somehow tell dex to get me on that list?

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> For $5000 ?
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



This is no golf club. Out



cascabel said:


> hey guys.
> 
> sup Quanta?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I see you aren't on the OP. Care to introduce yourself?



werked said:


> Morning, Dex.

Click to collapse



Morning werked


----------



## cascabel (Nov 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> This is no golf club. Out
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry about that. well, i've been around the ot forums. met some of the guys and girls here in the unnameable thread. been lurking here for months before i started posting maybe a week ago. 

nice to finally meet you. i see you on jaszek's irc channel but you rarely chat there. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> BD can you somehow tell dex to get me on that list?
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



There's already a list waiting to be approved. We are going to have to discuss having a second list....and when that will happen

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> There's already a list waiting to be approved. We are going to have to discuss having a second list....and when that will happen
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



OK..thanks

So basically, post here when dex is offline :good:

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey Dex.
> When are we getting on IRC to finalise the probationary members list?
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Morning, BD!! :beer::beer: <<--too early for beer??  nah....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

Morning mafia, probationaries, and those few noobs that I like.

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

Never too early for beer... Wait what

Mornin mafia 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey Dex.
> When are we getting on IRC to finalise the probationary members list?
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



PM'ed


----------



## werked (Nov 3, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> OK..thanks
> 
> So basically, post here when dex is offline :good:
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



:what:


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning, BD!! :beer::beer: <<--too early for beer??  nah....

Click to collapse



It's never too early for beer.  Beer is a food group. 
Besides, with the wacky schedule I work....my circadian rhythms are so screwed up..... I can drink anytime at this point. 
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah...morning BD

BD for president 

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's never too early for beer.  Beer is a food group.
> Besides, with the wacky schedule I work....my circadian rhythms are so screwed up..... I can drink anytime at this point.
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Awww yea. we'd get along well, I'd imagine we'd make good drinking buddies. I'd say I'd come drink a fee with u n Sparky but it's gets way cold up there. Me doesn't like da cold.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

Guys, begging for membership is not going to help you. Those of you who have been here for a good amount of time (cascabel, ppero, ronnie) can keep posting imo, I don't know how the others feel about it though.

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Guys, begging for membership is not going to help you. Those of you who have been here for a good amount of time (cascabel, ppero, ronnie) can keep posting imo, I don't know how the others feel about it though.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



GTFO n00b!

Oh wait....you're only half n00b. Carry on then. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 3, 2012)

hey ms.BD and ms.Werked.

@prototype: sorry i didn't get reply in irc... didn't see it immediately. and when i did see it i found BD and dex chatting about new members here so i disconnected. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Guys, begging for membership is not going to help you. Those of you who have been here for a good amount of time (cascabel, ppero, ronnie) can keep posting imo, I don't know how the others feel about it though.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Love how Meph thanked yet didn't even get a mention 


"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 3, 2012)

Welp. 19 today. Sh!t

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Love how Meph thanked yet didn't even get a mention
> 
> 
> "If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"

Click to collapse



Lol yep, just noticed that too.

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 AM ----------




watt9493 said:


> Welp. 19 today. Sh!t
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Happy bday man

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Welp. 19 today. Sh!t
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Happy birthday man :beer:


"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"


----------



## cascabel (Nov 3, 2012)

happy birthday. :beer:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## werked (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Love how Meph thanked yet didn't even get a mention "If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"

Click to collapse



Surprising?! I think not. 



watt9493 said:


> Welp. 19 today. Sh!tSent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday!! :beer:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

werked said:


> Surprising?! I think not.
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!! :beer:

Click to collapse



At least when he thanked my post, he had actually been mentioned this time xD


"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 3, 2012)

So basically if I post Meph I get thanks?
OK then.
MEPH
MEPH
MEPH
MEPH

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 3, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> So basically if I post Meph I get thanks?
> OK then.
> MEPH
> MEPH
> ...

Click to collapse



It worked


Sorcery :what:





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> So basically if I post Meph I get thanks?
> OK then.
> MEPH
> MEPH
> ...

Click to collapse



You didn't get thanks from the kid himself though 


"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"


----------



## werked (Nov 3, 2012)

If Meph can't post here anymore, who will we make fun of?! Oh dear gawd.... . No one is as easy, idk what I'd do He just sets himself up everyday, requires no thinking on my part. I like that. We will stalk him so that we can troll him.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

werked said:


> If Meph can't post here anymore, who will we make fun of?! Oh dear gawd.... . No one is as easy, idk what I'd do He just sets himself up everyday, requires no thinking on my part. I like that. We will stalk him so that we can troll him.

Click to collapse



Probationary members can bully each other and the members can bully probationary members.
Everybody wins 


"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Probationary members can bully each other and the members can bully probationary members.
> Everybody wins
> 
> 
> "If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"

Click to collapse



No.jpg 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You have no say on the matter


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Welp. 19 today. Sh!t
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Happy birthday Watt!!!! 

:beer:


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Welp. 19 today. Sh!t
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Happy birthday ya sunuvabish!  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Dead weekend is dead.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Dead weekend is dead.

Click to collapse



I know what I'm doing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I know what I'm doing
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I never said you didn't :what:


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 3, 2012)

Happy birthday

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I never said you didn't :what:

Click to collapse



What I'm doing is the reason I'm not here... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> What I'm doing is the reason I'm not here...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



But you are here. That must mean you're doing nothing useful in real life


----------



## werked (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> What I'm doing is the reason I'm not here...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



:what: the reason you are not herebut.... But, you are here. n00b


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2012)

Happy b-day watt!! 2 more years 

Sent From A Redemption Note 10.1


----------



## werked (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> But you are here. That must mean you're doing nothing useful in real life

Click to collapse



Jinx


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

werked said:


> Jinx

Click to collapse



I win because I posted first


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm not gonna be here long... 

Trouble in Mineville! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I'm not gonna be here long...
> 
> Trouble in Mineville!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Wait a few years until you have trouble in paradise :thumbup:


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 3, 2012)

Afternoon, I didn't make the new list 

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Afternoon, I didn't make the new list
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



You haven't been posting here for too long yet though. Give it some time and you may get in


----------



## cascabel (Nov 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Afternoon, I didn't make the new list
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



me too.  what's up?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

Damnit I'm not on the list 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## werked (Nov 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Afternoon, I didn't make the new list
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



If you don't figure out and conform to Snowflake time, you may never get in. Oh and good morning, juggles.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Probationary member candidates got reviewed. Results

*Approved
*Mephikun
werked
Apex_Strider
Quasimodem
Ronnie98
a.cid
tinky1
The Archangel

*Disapproved
*
ppero196
QuantumFoam
TonyStark
Cascabel
juggl1es
shahrukhraza

Thank you for your entry. If you were not in the Approved list, you'll have to stop posting in here. You may apply next time.
The Management


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Am I the only one hoping not go see Meph's name on the approved list?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 3, 2012)

Just another random post passing through ....


Ohai Gli Family 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## werked (Nov 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> The Management

Click to collapse



Thanks Dex. :thumbup:


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 3, 2012)

werked said:


> If you don't figure out and conform to Snowflake time, you may never get in. Oh and good morning, juggles.

Click to collapse



it's afternoon.phones Been in recovery most of the day and I'm sat watching the football match for work. I hate football. Morning werked

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

YES thank you! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Probationary member candidates got reviewed. Results
> 
> *Approved
> *Mephikun
> ...

Click to collapse



Didn't know we had that many temps 


Also.. the Nexus 4 is only £239  Thats... cheaper than alot of low end phones... 
Well then, That's decided the next phone :silly:


----------



## cascabel (Nov 3, 2012)

well, i guess i'm applying again. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> well, i guess i'm applying again.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Hope it works out for you next time see ya man! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> YES thank you!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I gave you a thank for a change


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> well, i guess i'm applying again.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse










Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh yeah, Congrats guys


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Didn't know we had that many temps
> 
> 
> Also.. the Nexus 4 is only £239  Thats... cheaper than alot of low end phones...
> Well then, That's decided the next phone :silly:

Click to collapse



I don't rate it to be honest though.
People just go crazy over it because it's got Nexus in the name


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh yeah, Congrats guys

Click to collapse



Thank you  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I don't rate it to be honest though.
> People just go crazy over it because it's got Nexus in the name

Click to collapse



+1

I kinda don't like the Nexii? Nexuses? Neximonies? Nexicles? 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



There's a button for that. You should know that better than most 

EDIT - Damn it #_-


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I don't rate it to be honest though.
> People just go crazy over it because it's got Nexus in the name

Click to collapse



It's going to have a lot of support, a lot of devs are moving over by the looks of things

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## cascabel (Nov 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> View attachment 1453568
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol. you got denied. so we're even. 
hm.. i'm wondering what the requirements are to get in that probationary list. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> +1
> 
> I kinda don't like the Nexii? Nexuses? Neximonies? Nexicles?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The only one I wouldn't mind getting is the N7, but I won't because I don't need to.
Don't start with the convo on the plural of it again though 


jugg1es said:


> It's going to have a lot of support, a lot of devs are moving over by the looks of things
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Yeah true, but...
1) It's an LG and I've never really liked LG devices.
And 2) I've got an S2 and even after all this time, it's still one of the best phones around and still has phenomenal dev support.

Until 2) changes, I don't see the point of a new device


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> lol. you got denied. so we're even.
> hm.. i'm wondering what the requirements are to get in that probationary list.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



You may never know... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> lol. you got denied. so we're even.
> hm.. i'm wondering what the requirements are to get in that probationary list.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse









Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Dex, could we get an application form mocked up?


----------



## a.cid (Nov 3, 2012)

Let's hope that the n4 doesn't get crap hardware issues, like the asus transformer...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I don't rate it to be honest though.
> People just go crazy over it because it's got Nexus in the name

Click to collapse



But... The price? 

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Dex, could we get an application form mocked up?

Click to collapse



Want me to give one a go? :silly: (later)


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 3, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Let's hope that the n4 doesn't get crap hardware issues, like the asus transformer...
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse




Its perfect





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> But... The price?

Click to collapse



If anything, I'd just sell my Xperia S and add a little bit to it to get the Nexus 7. It's the only one I like the look of.
Price and specs mean nothing to me


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Its perfect
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



GTFO noob  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> View attachment 1453574
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yep. you're out QF.

also,
PARTY TIME!

View attachment 1453592


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> But... The price?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, yeah, yeah :thumbup:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> GTFO noob
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



NO.jpg





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> NO.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eff off d00d

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Eff off d00d
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I shalt not go 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## a.cid (Nov 3, 2012)

Mock application form:

1. How old are you?

2. How old you think you are?

3. Do you have a life?
If yes, where did you get it from?
If no, then go get one before applying.

4. Do you like kittens?
And spiderman?

5. Who is Mephikun?
Options: A) an iFan B) a pet C) any other funny thing that you could think of to make us laugh


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 3, 2012)

home team is winning, fights in the away stand, phone is still playing up and not enough battery to flash back up.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Mock application form:
> 
> 1. How old are you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You forgot "are you on snowflake time"?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## a.cid (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You forgot "are you on snowflake time"?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



That should come in personal interview...

"Describe snowflake standard time in 5000 words."


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Mock application form:
> 
> 1. How old are you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I bet that's the only reason I was accepted lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I bet that's the only reason I was accepted lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Because you're an iFan?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 3, 2012)

Or a pet 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

At least this thread got a bit more active anyway


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

I'll be back.... 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## cascabel (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> At least this thread got a bit more active anyway

Click to collapse



just don't kill it again. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Nov 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Probationary member candidates got reviewed. Results
> 
> *Approved
> *Mephikun
> ...

Click to collapse



After some deliberation, I've decided to decline the "gracious acceptance" awarded to me. I feel it's best that I not be participatory in a thread that strikes me as rather childish. Not to offend any of you here, as I consider many -If not all of you- as friends and great people. I do, however, find that the "elitist" attitude is somewhat off putting. No one here 'owns' xda, and that includes this thread as well. Also, the borderline "cyber bullying" to those "unallowed" here is just shameful. Albeit I did engage in some (as it were) 'all in good fun' hazing, I apologize for such nonsense on my part. I suppose I'm the only one that this strikes as being this way, as I mentioned above, or perhaps the only one who isn't afraid to voice it. So, with no hard feelings... 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a pillowcase full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> GTFO noob
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Noobception.jpg 


Also congrats new official probationary noobs! Even though u are still not official  members 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> After some deliberation, I've decided to decline the "gracious acceptance" awarded to me. I feel it's best that I not be participatory in a thread that strikes me as rather childish. Not to offend any of you here, as I consider many -If not all of you- as friends and great people. I do, however, find that the "elitist" attitude is somewhat off putting. No one here 'owns' xda, and that includes this thread as well. Also, the borderline "cyber bullying" to those "unallowed" here is just shameful. Albeit I did engage in some (as it were) 'all in good fun' hazing, I apologize for such nonsense on my part. I suppose I'm the only one that this strikes as being this way, as I mentioned above, or perhaps the only one who isn't afraid to voice it. So, with no hard feelings...
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a pillowcase full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



 not apex... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> not apex...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Yeah man. Just don't see it fit to be a discriminatory, highbrow member of xda. That's not why I'm here... 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a pillowcase full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> After some deliberation, I've decided to decline the "gracious acceptance" awarded to me. I feel it's best that I not be participatory in a thread that strikes me as rather childish. Not to offend any of you here, as I consider many -If not all of you- as friends and great people. I do, however, find that the "elitist" attitude is somewhat off putting. No one here 'owns' xda, and that includes this thread as well. Also, the borderline "cyber bullying" to those "unallowed" here is just shameful. Albeit I did engage in some (as it were) 'all in good fun' hazing, I apologize for such nonsense on my part. I suppose I'm the only one that this strikes as being this way, as I mentioned above, or perhaps the only one who isn't afraid to voice it. So, with no hard feelings...
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a pillowcase full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



Even though we say gtfo and don't post, do u think that is going to stop people.. when I originally joined I was picked on and teased. It just the way the mafia has been for many years. 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> After some deliberation, I've decided to decline the "gracious acceptance" awarded to me. I feel it's best that I not be participatory in a thread that strikes me as rather childish. Not to offend any of you here, as I consider many -If not all of you- as friends and great people. I do, however, find that the "elitist" attitude is somewhat off putting. No one here 'owns' xda, and that includes this thread as well. Also, the borderline "cyber bullying" to those "unallowed" here is just shameful. Albeit I did engage in some (as it were) 'all in good fun' hazing, I apologize for such nonsense on my part. I suppose I'm the only one that this strikes as being this way, as I mentioned above, or perhaps the only one who isn't afraid to voice it. So, with no hard feelings...
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a pillowcase full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



are you feeling ok apex.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah man. Just don't see it fit to be a discriminatory, highbrow member of xda. That's not why I'm here...
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a pillowcase full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



I don't agree with the way you said it but I respect the decision 

As you said yourself, it's all just a bit of harmless fun in here


----------



## Apex (Nov 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> are you feeling ok apex.
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



I'm good man, why do you ask? 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a pillowcase full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah man. Just don't see it fit to be a discriminatory, highbrow member of xda. That's not why I'm here...
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a pillowcase full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



Come on man stay... Not the same without you. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Come on man stay... Not the same without you.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Me(p)h, you're just sayin' that... 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a pillowcase full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Me(p)h, you're just sayin' that...
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a pillowcase full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



No man. You're a huge part of this thread... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 3, 2012)

I volunteer to take his place 

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm good man, why do you ask?
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a pillowcase full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



Just checking:thumbup:

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## cascabel (Nov 3, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> I volunteer to take his place
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse





apex is apex. and you're...well...you're not apex. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> apex is apex. and you're...well...you're not apex.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse





Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> After some deliberation, I've decided to decline the "gracious acceptance" awarded to me. I feel it's best that I not be participatory in a thread that strikes me as rather childish. Not to offend any of you here, as I consider many -If not all of you- as friends and great people. I do, however, find that the "elitist" attitude is somewhat off putting. No one here 'owns' xda, and that includes this thread as well. Also, the borderline "cyber bullying" to those "unallowed" here is just shameful. Albeit I did engage in some (as it were) 'all in good fun' hazing, I apologize for such nonsense on my part. I suppose I'm the only one that this strikes as being this way, as I mentioned above, or perhaps the only one who isn't afraid to voice it. So, with no hard feelings...

Click to collapse



Actually, someone does own XDA. It's not common knowledge who it is/are by any means, but who do you think takes care of all the site bills, revenue, and administration?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2012)

I agree with you apex, I don't think it is right to tell people to not post in a thread directly. Especially since they have been chatting with us for awhile now. Yes I will continue call them noobs but not trying to be a bully. I mean I take everything mean I hear in the internet with a grain of salt. Unless I am having a bad day then I take it more personally. We should still have fun with noobies but we need a kinder way of explaining it to people that don't get it. Rather then be so blunt with stop posting in here and gtfo. Where as those won't effect some users. I know it effects some as I got a pm yesterday apologizing for posting in here and he was kinda upset. I then explained are system. And he appreciated it.

We just need to make a new system to deal with strangers 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

I don't think the system needs a change to be honest.
Granted, some people who attempt to post in here and have minor abuse thrown at them may feel offended, but it's nothing that a simple explanation won't sort out.

This isn't me trying to be a **** about it, it's just my thoughts on it.


----------



## Apex (Nov 3, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Actually, someone does own XDA. It's not common knowledge who it is/are by any means, but who do you think takes care of all the site bills, revenue, and administration?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Clearly, you missed my point. But, thanks for the explanation to the most innocuous part of my comments. 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a pillowcase full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Clearly, you missed my point. But, thanks for the explanation to the most innocuous part of my comments.
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a pillowcase full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



Why is meph thanking all of you :what:





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Nov 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Why is meph thanking all of you :what:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah, such is Meph... 

*If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a pillowcase full of nickels to beat you with*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I don't think the system needs a change to be honest.
> Granted, some people who attempt to post in here and have minor abuse thrown at them may feel offended, but it's nothing that a simple explanation won't sort out.
> 
> This isn't me trying to be a **** about it, it's just my thoughts on it.

Click to collapse



Well how about when we tell them yo gtfo! Let's put our recruiting procedure with it as well as requirements if they are a super noobie!! 

Also I am not saying our system is that bad either, I just don't think its right to tell new people that actually stuck in our thread to chat and I consider new friends to leave and stop posting cause they didn't make the current probationary list.

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## cascabel (Nov 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Why is meph thanking all of you :what:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



he thanks everyone except me. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Why is meph thanking all of you :what:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Noob 

Lol you haven't been here very long have you? 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah man. Just don't see it fit to be a discriminatory, highbrow member of xda. That's not why I'm here...
> 
> *If I had a nickel for every dumb post I've ever read, I'd have a pillowcase full of nickels to beat you with*

Click to collapse



It's not discriminatory. Who says there won't be another list... There were too many people asking to join at once. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Noob
> 
> Lol you haven't been here very long have you?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Naah. Like two weeks


@Meph : thanks this post too





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 3, 2012)

funny,I didn't post in here to be elitist, not to even get the little black Sig, I posted in here because most of you in here were in the thread that won't be mentioned and I felt comfy in there. I can take the ribbing and being called a noob and the bricks all water of a ducks back. If people can't take that maybe they need to re think why they post here. Ok I agree with the sentiment apex had shown but it should be seen as a bit of fun.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well how about when we tell them yo gtfo! Let's put our recruiting procedure with it as well as requirements if they are a super noobie!!
> 
> Also I am not saying our system is that bad either, I just don't think its right to tell new people that actually stuck in our thread to chat and I consider new friends to leave and stop posting cause they didn't make the current probationary list.
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I agree that we shouldn't stop them posting if they are the sound people who have posted here, but regarding telling the noobs to gtfo, I don't think that should change in the slightest.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

This list want meant to be discriminatory. It was meant to get a handle on all the random posting. And all the random n00bs. I think YOU (Apex) misunderstand the point of the list.
We already had said there would be another list

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's not discriminatory. Who says there won't be another list... There were too many people asking to join at once.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Well I am saying its not right to say, your name isn't on op, you can't post here. I think that is what apex is more mad about. I think that is kinda mean too. While I will tell new people to leave and tell them come back later. To the people that already did that shouldn't be told to not post. 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well I am saying its not right to say, your name isn't on op, you can't post here. I think that is what apex is more mad about. I think that is kinda mean too. While I will tell new people to leave and tell them come back later. To the people that already did that shouldn't be told to not post.
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Other than telling them GTFO...do we REALLY STOP them from posting here...?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Other than telling them GTFO...do we REALLY STOP them from posting here...?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Now I think only Mike can do that 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Other than telling them GTFO...do we REALLY STOP them from posting here...?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



No I just think it is very bold and mean to say you aren't a member or on the op, then don't post here, (written on the op )

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## cascabel (Nov 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> funny,I didn't post in here to be elitist, not to even get the little black Sig, I posted in here because most of you in here were in the thread that won't be mentioned and I felt comfy in there. I can take the ribbing and being called a noob and the bricks all water of a ducks back. If people can't take that maybe they need to re think why they post here. Ok I agree with the sentiment apex had shown but it should be seen as a bit of fun.
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



i started posting here after months of lurking because a lot of people i've known and respected in ot are here. i don't mind getting bricked or told to gtfo. i didn't post here to be a member. just letting me post here with my buddies is enough. :thumbup:
no offense to anyone, of course. :beer:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> i started posting here after months of lurking because a lot of people i've known and respected in ot are here. i don't mind getting bricked or told to gtfo. i didn't post here to be a member. just letting me post here with my buddies is enough. :thumbup:
> no offense to anyone, of course. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I'm clearly one of those people


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2012)

What would meph do in this thread without using tapatalk to thank everyone?  if there wasn't an Infiinite thank button on tapatalk, it would be a sad day for him.

Also his name in the mafia or his calling card should be the thanker! Or something more creative

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What would meph do in this thread without using tapatalk to thank everyone?  if there wasn't an Infiinite thank button on tapatalk, it would be a sad day for him.
> 
> Also his name in the mafia or his calling card should be the thanker! Or something more creative
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



No. 

I already know what I want it to be lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No.
> 
> I already know what I want it to be lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



The Noob thanker who lurked?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> The Noob thanker who lurked?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Nope 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## a.cid (Nov 3, 2012)

The mephinator?

Compromise?
We should do away with the list...
All the now-regulars-(somewhat) can post, and the op and the mafia can decide when to promote anybody as official...
Everybody happy!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## cascabel (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I agree that we shouldn't stop them posting if they are the sound people who have posted here, but regarding telling the noobs to gtfo, I don't think that should change in the slightest.

Click to collapse



i do agree. not that it counts for much. but if someone starts posting in here with the intention of trolling amd messing up this thread then maybe it's right that they get bricked (all in good fun of course). i mean, from what i've seen, lots of really great folks are in this thread and it'd be a shame they leave because of some people ruining this thread. or worse, trolls get this thread locked. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Nope
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You are no fun 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Nov 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well I am saying its not right to say, your name isn't on op, you can't post here. I think that is what apex is more mad about. I think that is kinda mean too. While I will tell new people to leave and tell them come back later. To the people that already did that shouldn't be told to not post.
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Guys (and gals), the thing is, I'm not mad about anything. I just feel like it looks bad upon me, personally, to come across like some hateful, disrespectful member here. Granted, like I said everyone here is great, but I think the atmosphere created over the years has developed this notion that we all need to be cruel and intolerable to others. That's all it is, at least as far as I'm concerned... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## cascabel (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm clearly one of those people

Click to collapse



weird, but that's true.

xda should limit meph's thanks. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> i do agree. not that it counts for much. but if someone starts posting in here with the intention of trolling amd messing up this thread then maybe it's right that they get bricked (all in good fun of course). i mean, from what i've seen, lots of really great folks are in this thread and it'd be a shame they leave because of some people ruining this thread. or worse, trolls get this thread locked.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



It's the members who get this thread locked 
Mainly me and bobo saw to that last time


----------



## cascabel (Nov 3, 2012)

can we stop being so serious now? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

Dafuq. 

Why won't my gnex sell?! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> weird, but that's true.
> 
> xda should limit meph's thanks.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Of course it's true. I wouldn't have said it otherwise xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Dafuq.
> 
> Why won't my gnex sell?!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Did you make sure you thanked them?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It's the members who get this thread locked
> Mainly me and bobo saw to that last time

Click to collapse



Yep

This is what got it locked last time:
:sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy::sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy::sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy:

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Did you make sure you thanked them?

Click to collapse



Quick thinking. I like it :beer:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Did you make sure you thanked them?

Click to collapse



I lold!! 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yep
> 
> This is what got it locked last time:
> :sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy::sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy::sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy:
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha too right


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I lold!!
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Right now I'm partially thanking just to be a dxxk

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## cascabel (Nov 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Did you make sure you thanked them?

Click to collapse



lmao. is there no limit to meph's thanks? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Right now I'm partially thanking just to be a dxxk
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



The word '****' isn't censored by the way.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> lmao. is there no limit to meph's thanks?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Not on tapatalk

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 09:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 AM ----------

Haha kc isn't getting thanks!!!

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> The word '****' isn't censored by the way.

Click to collapse



I know. I censor it myself. It's uncensored mainly because some people are named **** lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Not on tapatalk
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



At least I hit my target


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> At least I hit my target

Click to collapse



Meh

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Guys (and gals), the thing is, I'm not mad about anything. I just feel like it looks bad upon me, personally, to come across like some hateful, disrespectful member here. Granted, like I said everyone here is great, but I think the atmosphere created over the years has developed this notion that we all need to be cruel and intolerable to others. That's all it is, at least as far as I'm concerned...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



It isn't serious (the trolling and giving people a hard time. If you can't understand that...then..... I don't know what to tell you.
 I've been here since the beginning. I know what what this was meant to be. We have lost some of that. It's not meant to be any old thread on OT. It was meant to be sort of private...no ten post n00bs (even though that rule came later) no random spammers....I





Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 3, 2012)

OK. So I have a new rule we should institute: if you want to join the Mafia, you must record a YouTube video of yourself reading aloud all of the posts on the thread up until the time recording starts.

If you still want to join after that, then we'll make you a probationary member.

What say you Dex and BD?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 3, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> OK. So I have a new rule we should institute: if you want to join the Mafia, you must record a YouTube video of yourself reading aloud all of the posts on the thread up until the time recording starts.
> 
> If you still want to join after that, then we'll make you a probationary member.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



and i thought you were one of the nice guys here. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> and i thought you were one of the nice guys here.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Wow, you're misinformed. I'm the guy who managed to piss off every member of this thread within 48 hours of joining.

I've mellowed out a little, but I'm definitely not "nice". Lololol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> and i thought you were one of the nice guys here.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



You've been grossly misinformed about the role Jase plays in this family.
"Nice" is nowhere in his job description. 







jaseglenn4 said:


> Wow, you're misinformed. I'm the guy who managed to piss off every member of this thread within 48 hours of joining.
> 
> I've mellowed out a little, but I'm definitely not "nice". Lololol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Yes. You did. :/ :banghead:

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## cascabel (Nov 3, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Wow, you're misinformed. I'm the guy who managed to piss off every member of this thread within 48 hours of joining.
> 
> I've mellowed out a little, but I'm definitely not "nice". Lololol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



lol. i wasn't around (yet) to see that. 
way to go! :beer:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> lol. i wasn't around (yet) to see that.
> way to go! :beer:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



What He did is not something anyone else could get away with....don't get any ideas. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## cascabel (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> What He did is not something anyone else could get away with....don't get any ideas.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



no intention of trying. 
i just thought KC would be the one to get that honor. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> What He did is not something anyone else could get away with....don't get any ideas.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



They'd have to find out what he did first.


----------



## Apex (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It isn't serious (the trolling and giving people a hard time. If you can't understand that...then..... I don't know what to tell you.
> I've been here since the beginning. I know what what this was meant to be. We have lost some of that. It's not meant to be any old thread on OT. It was meant to be sort of private...no ten post n00bs (even though that rule came later) no random spammers....I
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, perhaps it's just gotten to a point that it seems to me as being somewhat odious. I'm not, nor haven't taken anything personally. But I am concerned that the reputation this thread has evolved to possess isn't all that savory. Again, I'm not trying to be a jerk, but these are just my thoughts... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> no intention of trying.
> i just thought KC would be the one to get that honor.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I'm too new here :what:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> and i thought you were one of the nice guys here.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



No Jase is an ass 

But still I love him (no homo)

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## cascabel (Nov 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No Jase is an ass
> 
> But still I love him (no homo)
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



gonna try and find his posts, assuming they haven't been deleted yet. 

edit: i just realized i'm too lazy to do that. so i'll sleep instead. night all. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## trell959 (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Dafuq.
> 
> Why won't my gnex sell?!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Maybe because everyone is trying to sell theirs for the Nexus 4?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Catching up a bit*

As usual, stuff happens the second I go away for a few hours 
Apex man, if it means anything, I don't agree with the new list either, but if you look, it hasn't really made a difference. The "disapproved" people are still here and posting, nobody is giving them trouble. I think dexter went a little overboard with the thread title, I don't want the mafia to appear as mean and elitist, but we do need to maintain some level of noob-bashing if we don't want just anyone to post here. It's all in good fun anyways, as you've seen, we don't really hate you or anything if we tell you to leave or GTFO. It's a tradition with the mafia (even though I haven't been here for long), but it's just gotten a little crazy with all the new people wanting to join, probably looking for a place to hang out with all the friends they made in the confessions thread. Personally I don't have a problem with any of the people on the disapproved list, and I don't think the others do either. Sorry if this comes out as a wall of text, sometimes I like to write a lot when I get into it .


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Well, perhaps it's just gotten to a point that it seems to me as being somewhat odious. I'm not, nor haven't taken anything personally. But I am concerned that the reputation this thread has evolved to possess isn't all that savory. Again, I'm not trying to be a jerk, but these are just my thoughts...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



You're entitled to your opinion. If
 you find this that unsavory then either one of two things has happened. You are taking some posts too seriously or you are misunderstanding us getting a handle on all the random crap.
We have ALWAYS told n00bs to GTFO.
THAT will NEVER change.
This wasn't ever meant to be some random thread. It was meant to be a semi private thread. Again....until the spamming and the random people got out of hand we automatically accepted everyone. We aren't saying YOU'LL NEVER POST HERE. We are saying you haven't MADE THIS LIST...


We aren't seriously bullying anyone. That WOULD NOT be allowed. 


Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 01:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 PM ----------

I'm not arguing this anymore. Those that haven't made THIS LIST, THIS TIME will be subjected to random GTFO's. That's it though...
It's not elitist. We've always accepted everyone. We've had too many people asking to join. We've instituted a probationary list. 
It is what is. Don't like it? Maybe next time.
Sheesh... 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

Is it just me or is XDA loading really slow for other people too?


----------



## cascabel (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Is it just me or is XDA loading really slow for other people too?

Click to collapse



same here. not sure if it's xda or my crappy internet though.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> same here. not sure if it's xda or my crappy internet though.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Probably XDA then, my internet is far from crappy now


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Is it just me or is XDA loading really slow for other people too?

Click to collapse



Loading fine for me


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Loading fine for me

Click to collapse



Well aren't you special?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Well aren't you special?

Click to collapse



Pretty much


----------



## werked (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm clearly one of those people

Click to collapse




Yea, so am I. Duh. 
Also, I'd like to go on the record with this statement.... I personally love hanging in here. Yes, it may seem a little childish at times but isn't that one of its purposes?? I mean, personally, I come here to BS and forget about all my responsibilities. If that is childish, well.... 
I'm thankful that I was accepted here, I've come to enjoy the e-company of all of you. It feels good to be able to come here and talk harmless junk without getting slapped like we probably would IRL.  So, despite what others may think I appreciate the mafia having me and welcoming me to post. You are all a great bunch of guys and gals here. I don't have any sort of reputation to uphold on xda, so I'm not worried about coming off as an a$$ to anyone. Everything I say here is meant to be taken very lightly and in fun. 
Thanks Dex and BD!! :thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## Apex (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You're entitled to your opinion. If
> you find this that unsavory then either one of two things has happened. You are taking some posts too seriously or you are misunderstanding us getting a handle on all the random crap.
> We have ALWAYS told n00bs to GTFO.
> THAT will NEVER change.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nobody is 'arguing' anything here, and certainly I'm not. But, I guess what it boils down to is the fact that xda isn't "private" by any means, unless you're a recognized (something), which grants access to a less public side of this site -but even still, it's not "private". I'm not one to exclude anyone for any reason, and since this isn't my thread, I have no say so on who to accept and who to run off, aside from simply stating my view on this. Shame the defunct thread that many of us came from is no longer. I appreciated everyone's openness to each other, and comparatively this one is the stark opposite. To each his/her own, right? If I'm the only one who feels this way, I'm not going to lose any sleep over it. I did feel though it was important for me to speak my mind, and if those disagree, I can't fault anyone... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

werked said:


> Yea, so am I. Duh.
> Also, I'd like to go on the record with this statement.... I personally love hanging in here. Yes, it may seem a little childish at times but isn't that one of its purposes?? I mean, personally, I come here to BS and forget about all my responsibilities. If that is childish, well....
> I'm thankful that I was accepted here, I've come to enjoy the e-company of all of you. It feels good to be able to come here and talk harmless junk without getting slapped like we probably would IRL.  So, despite what others may think I appreciate the mafia having me and welcoming me to post. You are all a great bunch of guys and gals here. I don't have any sort of reputation to uphold on xda, so I'm not worried about coming off as an a$$ to anyone. Everything I say here is meant to be taken very lightly and in fun.
> Thanks Dex and BD!! :thumbup::beer::beer:

Click to collapse



At least someone gets it. :thumbup:

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> At least someone gets it. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Oh, I "get it". That's not my point. It's just I've concluded that's not the type of reputation I, personally, see fit for myself. You're all inclined to do as you all see is best for yourselves, as do I. No harm, no foul... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

I agree with everyone but I also agree with no-one.
How is that possible? It's possible because I'm just that awesome


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I agree with everyone but I also agree with no-one.
> How is that possible? It's possible because I'm just that awesome

Click to collapse



I agree and disagree with this. :silly:


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nobody is 'arguing' anything here, and certainly I'm not. But, I guess what it boils down to is the fact that xda isn't "private" by any means, unless you're a recognized (something), which grants access to a less public side of this site -but even still, it's not "private". I'm not one to exclude anyone for any reason, and since this isn't my thread, I have no say so on who to accept and who to run off, aside from simply stating my view on this. Shame the defunct thread that many of us came from is no longer. I appreciated everyone's openness to each other, and comparatively this one is the stark opposite. To each his/her own, right? If I'm the only one who feels this way, I'm not going to lose any sleep over it. I did feel though it was important for me to speak my mind, and if those disagree, I can't fault anyone...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



So are you in or out?
Not meant to be taken a nasty. Just asking a question.
Those that didn't make the list, didn't make it for reasons like inconsistent posting or stuff like that. This isn't a popularity contest.
 And NO ONE ever said WE WON'T have a follow up list 
It is meant to be semi private. It has always been that way. We have always told spammers and n00bs GTFO.... Regardless of anyone's view, this IS NOT any other thread (especially the thread that shall not be named)
 The worst that will happen is those that didn't make THIS list will make the next (maybe) as long as they are consistent in their posting and don't crap all over the thread. It's that simple.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## werked (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I agree and disagree with this. :silly:

Click to collapse



I both agree and disagree with the above statement. ****now that my friend was childish**highfive**see I enjoy being stupid sometimes.... It helps to not be so uptight all the time. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## a.cid (Nov 3, 2012)

Too long; won't write
I'm my lazy self...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 3, 2012)

werked said:


> Thanks Dex and BD!! :thumbup::beer::beer:

Click to collapse



No "thanks Skinny", for inviting you here in the first place??







Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Oh, I "get it". That's not my point. It's just I've concluded that's not the type of reputation I, personally, see fit for myself. You're all inclined to do as you all see is best for yourselves, as do I. No harm, no foul...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Well, I can tell by now that we've lost this argument. Wish you'd stay, but hopefully I'll see ya around OT and in device forums. Good luck and have fun 
Now, I can agree with cascabel. Let's stop with all this "seriousness" business, it isn't any fun :good:


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No "thanks Skinny", for inviting you here in the first place??
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you skinny  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No "thanks Skinny", for inviting you here in the first place??
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That cat was so huge I just had to quote it.


----------



## werked (Nov 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No "thanks Skinny", for inviting you here in the first place??
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What was I thinking?? Obviously I wasn't. Thanks skinny.... I'll always have your back.... 






















Way back


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Thank you skinny
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Skinny invited you here too? Skinny, why would you do that???


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Skinny invited you here too? Skinny, why would you do that???

Click to collapse



What the hell would you guys talk about if I didn't?  Got to admit, its been kind of fun.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Skinny invited you here too? Skinny, why would you do that???

Click to collapse



Skinny has apologized for this countless time, he feels very very bad. No need to beat a dead horse.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I agree and disagree with this. :silly:

Click to collapse



I only half agree with that post


----------



## trell959 (Nov 3, 2012)

Well said, Dex.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Ok. It seems like some people have misunderstood the way we work, so I'll make it clear.
> 
> 
> *Why do we want members?*
> ...

Click to collapse



Time to be a noob now...





+1 Thanks for this post. It really helped me understand things better even though, with me being a noob, I won't pay attention.

Urghhh! I felt terrible writing that


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi all.

Great b day party here..
Too much :beer: 

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 3, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Great b day party here..
> Too much :beer:
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy birthday ;D


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Time to be a noob now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



KC, you make a terrible noob. This is probably a compliment.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Skinny invited you here too? Skinny, why would you do that???

Click to collapse



We're all entitled to one mistake...once in awhile... 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> KC, you make a terrible noob. This is probably a compliment.

Click to collapse



I know I do :/
For one, I said thanks and hit the thanks button. Noobs don't hit the thank button, apart from Meph.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Ok. It seems like some people have misunderstood the way we work, so I'll make it clear.
> 
> 
> *Why do we want members?*
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you add this to the op? Can we get a mod to make it the second or third thread post?


Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 02:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> I know I do :/
> For one, I said thanks and hit the thanks button. Noobs don't hit the thank button, apart from Meph.

Click to collapse



Snowflake thinks terrible n00b is terrible at being n00by (is that even a word?  ) 


Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake thinks terrible n00b is terrible at being n00by (is that even a word?  )
> 
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



If a terrible noob is terrible at being nooby, then doesn't that make them not a noob?!?
Noobception


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> If a terrible noob is terrible at being nooby, then doesn't that make them not a noob?!?
> Noobception

Click to collapse



You're the only n00bception I see around here.... 
You're the n00b master! 
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Dex, OP needs to be fixed to read "50,000th" because it currently means 50th


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Ok. It seems like some people have misunderstood the way we work, so I'll make it clear.
> 
> 
> *Why do we want members?*
> ...

Click to collapse




You should ask for the third post in this thread put this there!!


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You should ask for the third post in this thread put this there!!

Click to collapse



That was my idea first!


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You should ask for the third post in this thread put this there!!

Click to collapse



I already mentioned that... I'm pretty sure. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> That was my idea first!

Click to collapse



Pic of post or you are on drugs


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I already mentioned that... I'm pretty sure.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I mentioned it before you... in IRC 

---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Pic of post or you are on drugs

Click to collapse



[14:05] <@dexter93> prototype7, have a look at the thread
[14:08] <prototype7> nice, should have MTM put that in the third post, very good info


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I mentioned it before you... in IRC
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually I saw bd's post, just not yours.

BD is in fact not on drugs and you are


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I mentioned it before you... in IRC
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Considering, I wasn't in IRC at the time....Snowflake does not recognize your claim to that post. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Actually I saw bd's post, just not yours.
> 
> BD is in fact not on drugs and you are

Click to collapse



Note the "in IRC" part of it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Note the "in IRC" part of it

Click to collapse



Note I said post not post in IRC


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Not I said post not post in IRC

Click to collapse



Note the spelling of note.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Note the spelling of note.

Click to collapse



Fixed it b4 you finished your reply


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

Everyone get on irc ;o

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Everyone get on irc ;o
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Why would they want to now? You're there


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Everyone get on irc ;o
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



No.jpg


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You're the only n00bception I see around here....
> You're the n00b master!
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Damn! This post snuck past me all undetected


----------



## werked (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Everyone get on irc ;o
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



NO.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Note the spelling of note.

Click to collapse



IRC posts DO NOT count here, in the thread.
Post claim fail. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 03:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Damn! This post snuck past me all undetected

Click to collapse



Like I said....n00b master. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Like I said....n00b master.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Weren't you supposed to quote Proto?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Weren't you supposed to quote Proto?

Click to collapse



I quoted proto and responded to him.
I quoted your post and responded to you.
It shows up that way for me. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I quoted proto and responded to him.
> I quoted your post and responded to you.
> It shows up that way for me.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I meant for the noob master comment. That's clearly aimed at proto more than me


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I meant for the noob master comment. That's clearly aimed at proto more than me

Click to collapse



No. You're a terrible n00b that terrible at being n00by. That's YOU!

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. You're a terrible n00b that *is* terrible at being n00by. That's YOU!
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



FTFY
Plus just for arguments sake, we'll agree that Meph is the noob, even though we target him all the time xD


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> FTFY
> Plus just for arguments sake, we'll agree that Meph is the noob, even though we target him all the time xD

Click to collapse



Meh. He's a regular n00b. You're the one that's terrible at being n00by.... 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh. He's a regular n00b. You're the one that's terrible at being n00by....
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I don't mind being a terrible noob though because it means I'm not a noob. I'm definitely more than happy with that


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I don't mind being a terrible noob though because it means I'm not a noob. I'm definitely more than happy with that

Click to collapse



You're still a noob though...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You're still a noob though...

Click to collapse



So are you, so it's


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2012)

Y we no have irc channel with no faqer?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Y we no have irc channel with no faqer?

Click to collapse



Why don't you like FAQer?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Why don't you like FAQer?

Click to collapse



1. I don't know him
2. He bombed me for no reason
3. Thinks he is the s hit


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 1. I don't know him
> 2. He bombed me for no reason
> 3. Thinks he is the s hit

Click to collapse



Noob Beer is noob. FAQer is a bot. Jaszek told him to tb you, you didn't cut any wires


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Y we no have irc channel with no faqer?

Click to collapse



Because we need some way of bombing you in IRC 
FAQer is awesome...he serves me beer. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Noob Beer is noob. FAQer is a bot. Jaszek told him to tb you, you didn't cut any wires

Click to collapse



What ever, I don't use irc for anything.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> gonna try and find his posts, assuming they haven't been deleted yet.
> 
> edit: i just realized i'm too lazy to do that. so i'll sleep instead. night all.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Heh. Good luck. Those were the days of different accounts. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 3, 2012)

Dang I slept through all this?  I have got to get my together...  UNACCEPTABLE...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Dang I slept through all this?  I have got to get my together...  UNACCEPTABLE...

Click to collapse



Wake up! Damn you! 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Dang I slept through all this?  I have got to get my together...  UNACCEPTABLE...

Click to collapse



Yes, yes you do.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Heh. Good luck. Those were the days of different accounts. Lol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Snowflake knows about them. She knows EVERYTHING... 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 PM ----------

Should I request the forty passenger party bus and have Sparky pick everyone up? :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 1. I don't know him
> 2. He bombed me for no reason
> 3. Thinks he is the s hit

Click to collapse



1. you didnt stay long enough to meet him
2. not really
3. he IS the s hit. I made him


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

So anyone want to help me with a small project in gimp?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> So anyone want to help me with a small project in gimp?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



It's simple. Use PS


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> It's simple. Use PS

Click to collapse




I don't have PS :/
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't have PS :/
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Then get PS. Problem solved :thumbup:


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> [/COLOR]Should I request the forty passenger party bus and have Sparky pick everyone up? :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Yes! :silly:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh forgot to mention...  Happy Bday watt...  19 is a beautimus age...  You can still bang teenagers, as well as chicks in the 20s...  A marvelous time in anyone's life...


----------



## werked (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> [/COLOR]Should I request the forty passenger party bus and have Sparky pick everyone up? :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Yes, I'm ready. First Round is on me. :beer:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

werked said:


> Yes, I'm ready. First Round is on me. :beer:

Click to collapse



I'm there. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't getting the first round in


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Then get PS. Problem solved :thumbup:

Click to collapse



No. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Well, I guess that was me told...


Okayguy.jpg


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Oh forgot to mention...  Happy Bday watt...  19 is a beautimus age...  You can still bang teenagers, as well as chicks in the 20s...  A marvelous time in anyone's life...

Click to collapse



Y do you think I'm requesting the party bus. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 04:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Well, I guess that was me told...
> 
> 
> Okayguy.jpg

Click to collapse



Also, it still doesn't solve the actual issue of...ya know....needing help with the project. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Y do you think I'm requesting the party bus.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This isn't a support site


----------



## werked (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Then get PS. Problem solved :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Smarta$$.jpg


---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> This isn't a support site

Click to collapse



Smarta$$ier.jpg


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

werked said:


> Smarta$$.jpg

Click to collapse



See above post for something more smartass(y?!?)

Too late


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> See above post for something more smartass(y?!?)
> 
> Too late

Click to collapse



Slow, as usual


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Slow, as usual

Click to collapse



I know right 
This isn't cool :/


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow this thread trundled on quite a lot since I left. Well chesterfield won 6_1, I've managed to get home and warm my brass monkey. Phone charged, new rom all looking good so far. 
So apex, what have you decided as final or are you still pondering on the arguments made by dex and the other "older" (ahem) members

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Everyday we're trundling(8)


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 3, 2012)

So anyway, evening all. 

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Ok. It seems like some people have misunderstood the way we work, so I'll make it clear.
> 
> 
> *Why do we want members?*
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> So anyway, evening all.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



You're not supposed to post here 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## werked (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Everyday we're trundling(8)

Click to collapse



I see what you did there.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> You're not supposed to post here
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Did you not read the whole conversation started from the post by Apex?!?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse



GTFO :u

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

---------- Post added at 04:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Did you not read the whole conversation started from the post by Apex?!?

Click to collapse



I did lol. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> GTFO :u
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then you should know better


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Then you should know better

Click to collapse



I'm kidding lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I'm kidding lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



And I'm KidCarter. Nice to meet you


----------



## undercover (Nov 3, 2012)

You lot are joking, right? 25 pages? Tl;dr

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You lot are joking, right? 25 pages? Tl;dr
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



Read the post that Storm quoted a few posts back and that's pretty much what you've missed


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> This isn't a support site

Click to collapse











Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I figured that was on the way. It must've took a while because of border control or some crap like that xD


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Wow this thread trundled on quite a lot since I left. Well chesterfield won 6_1, I've managed to get home and warm my brass monkey. Phone charged, new rom all looking good so far.
> So apex, what have you decided as final or are you still pondering on the arguments made by dex and the other "older" (ahem) members
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Obviously by his lack of an answer...I think we have our answer. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> You're not supposed to post here
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



As if I'm going to listen to you. Of all the people in this thread why would it be you

I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 10:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> You lot are joking, right? 25 pages? Tl;dr
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



It's worth reading

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

Also what do mean by "older" (ahem) members?
I'm one of those you are referring too...
Problem.
Do you have one?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> As if I'm going to listen to you. Of all the people in this thread why would it be you
> 
> I'm your huckleberry
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because I'm following rules

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Also what do mean by "older" (ahem) members?
> I'm one of those you are referring too...
> Problem.
> Do you have one?
> ...

Click to collapse



10 more posts BD


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I figured that was on the way. It must've took a while because of border control or some crap like that xD

Click to collapse



No. It took awhile cuz I'm also on the phone with a dispatcher... 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 3, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Because I'm following rules
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



And I actually thought you were going to thank me. Oh well surprises do happen

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> 10 more posts BD

Click to collapse



For what? 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. It took awhile cuz I'm also on the phone with a dispatcher...
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



That would've been my next guess


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> And I actually thought you were going to thank me. Oh well surprises do happen
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



L0L

Gtfo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Also what do mean by "older" (ahem) members?
> I'm one of those you are referring too...
> Problem.
> Do you have one?
> ...

Click to collapse



No problem, the quote wasn't age in years related

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> For what?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



To pass Max in this thread :thumbup:


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That would've been my next guess

Click to collapse









Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> No problem, the quote wasn't age in years related
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



I didn't think it was.
I knew it was related to time in the mafia. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> To pass Max in this thread :thumbup:

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Obviously by his lack of an answer...I think we have our answer.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Do forgive the fact I can't be here every minute of every day. Kids had karate tourney this morning, we had lunch, came home, addressed a bee sting my son got, housework in process, writing in progress, life moving along as normal. I've replied to Dex as well as have been in contact with several others, and discussions are being had. You'll know what is determined once it has been. And, I'm saying this with all due respect to you, BD, and to the others here... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> View attachment 1454311

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Do forgive the fact I can't be here every minute of every day. Kids had karate tourney this morning, we had lunch, came home, addressed a bee sting my son got, housework in process, writing in progress, life moving along as normal. I've replied to Dex as well as have been in contact with several others, and discussions are being had. You'll know what is determined once it has been. And, I'm saying this with all due respect to you, BD, and to the others here...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



How did the tourney go, did they kick preverbial bum

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse


----------



## undercover (Nov 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> As if I'm going to listen to you. Of all the people in this thread why would it be you
> 
> I'm your huckleberry
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No! Not falling for that. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Do forgive the fact I can't be here every minute of every day. Kids had karate tourney this morning, we had lunch, came home, addressed a bee sting my son got, housework in process, writing in progress, life moving along as normal. I've replied to Dex as well as have been in contact with several others, and discussions are being had. You'll know what is determined once it has been. And, I'm saying this with all due respect to you, BD, and to the others here...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



No one expects you to be here every second.
However, I did specifically ask you your intentions. If you don't want to be here...then don't. 
The decisions made were made for a reason. This thread had gotten out of hand. It was always meant to be semi private.
That will not change.
Edit: as I have a say in it.
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Nov 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> How did the tourney go, did they kick preverbial bum
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Kids both got 3 medals each, so yeah I'd say the kicked those kid's asses... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> No! Not falling for that.
> 
> Good manners cost nothing.

Click to collapse



Ahhh, your no fun

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 3, 2012)

Active thread is extremely active today. 

...now to finish reading everything that happened since I got offline this morning. 

Oh and howdy everyone.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Active thread is extremely active today.
> 
> ...now to finish reading everything that happened since I got offline this morning.
> 
> Oh and howdy everyone.

Click to collapse



We'll leave another 50 pages for you then


----------



## Apex (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No one expects you to be here every second.
> However, I did specifically ask you your intentions. If you don't want to be here...then don't.
> The decisions made were made for a reason. This thread had gotten out of hand. It was always meant to be semi private.
> That will not change.
> ...

Click to collapse



I understand that, I really do. And I know you don't truly expect me or anyone else to "live" here in this thread. All I was saying was that though I did see your post, I didn't reply because of other priorities. And, as aforementioned, I'm talking with Dex and a few others to see where the cards may fall, as far as with me. Hope I didn't upset anyone or come off as some superior dickhead. That was never my intent... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> We'll leave another 50 pages for you then

Click to collapse



Curse you KC! lol


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Curse you KC! lol

Click to collapse


----------



## undercover (Nov 3, 2012)

Just saw that someone doesn't like FAQer. U no like my baby? I kill you! 

Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I understand that, I really do. And I know you don't truly expect me or anyone else to "live" here in this thread. All I was saying was that though I did see your post, I didn't reply because of other priorities. And, as aforementioned, I'm talking with Dex and a few others to see where the cards may fall, as far as with me. Hope I didn't upset anyone or come off as some superior dickhead. That was never my intent...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Maybe the idea of a semi private family thread doesn't agree with you. That's fine. Your opinion is valid. 
However that's what this IS... so I guess you should make decision accordingly

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 05:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------






Ohai
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Maybe the idea of a semi private family thread doesn't agree with you. That's fine. Your opinion is valid.
> However that's what this IS... so I guess you should make decision accordingly
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



You killed the thread, but I guess it's alright because Snowflake approved... but does that mean Snowflake wanted to kill the thread?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Cross-posting


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Maybe the idea of a semi private family thread doesn't agree with you. That's fine. Your opinion is valid.
> However that's what this IS... so I guess you should make decision accordingly
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> ...

Click to collapse



A mustache to rival that of Burt Reynolds.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You killed the thread, but I guess it's alright because Snowflake approved... but does that mean Snowflake wanted to kill the thread?

Click to collapse



It's all good, Sparky got the thread going again


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> It's all good, Sparky got the thread going again

Click to collapse



Stop talking to yourself :what:


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Cross-posting

Click to collapse



I wouldn't know, usually only read this thread in OT, sometimes I catch up on the others.

---------- Post added at 05:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------

No, I will not stop talking to myself. Or will I? Idk, I'll have to talk about it.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I wouldn't know, usually only read this thread in OT, sometimes I catch up on the others.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------
> 
> No, I will not stop talking to myself. Or will I? Idk, I'll have to talk about it.

Click to collapse



It was another OT thread that she posted that in.

I think you should get involved with conversation with others instead if yourself, otherwise you'll end up killing the thread again


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It was another OT thread that she posted that in.
> 
> I think you should get involved with conversation with others instead if yourself, otherwise you'll end up killing the thread again

Click to collapse



How could I kill the thread? If I keep talking to myself, I won't be relying on other people posting, so I could keep it going as long as I want.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> How could I kill the thread? If I keep talking to myself, I won't be relying on other people posting, so I could keep it going as long as I want.

Click to collapse



That then kills the thread for other people. Some people are just too selfish these days


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 3, 2012)

I would help to keep the thread alive but nope, I'm "not allowed" to post here anymore.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I would help to keep the thread alive but nope, I'm "not allowed" to post here anymore.

Click to collapse



Well it looks like you done just that anyway


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well it looks like you done just that anyway

Click to collapse



Nope that is just a figment of your


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Nope that is just a figment of your

Click to collapse



See, you say that but the other me told me I wasn't wrong. I can't exactly disagree with that.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> See, you say that but the other me told me I wasn't wrong. I can't exactly disagree with that.

Click to collapse



But the other you isn't the real you it is the fake you caused by the you that doesn't want to be the real you. So you listening to you isn't actually you listening to you it is you listening to the you that you don't actually have to listen to.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> See, you say that but the other me told me I wasn't wrong. I can't exactly disagree with that.

Click to collapse



Can you agree and disagree with it?


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 3, 2012)

Couple of guys in here congratulated me "my" birthday.
Well that bday party was not mine 
My birthday is on 9th of September

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> But the other you isn't the real you it is the fake you caused by the you that doesn't want to be the real you. So you listening to you isn't actually you listening to you it is you listening to the you that you don't actually have to listen to.

Click to collapse



Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> But the other you isn't the real you it is the fake you caused by the you that doesn't want to be the real you. So you listening to you isn't actually you listening to you it is you listening to the you that you don't actually have to listen to.

Click to collapse



Dafuq did I just read?!?

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Can you agree and disagree with it?

Click to collapse



Well of course I can, but I'm never wrong meaning it would logically be impossible for me to disagree.

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------




ppero196 said:


> Couple of guys in here congratulated me "my" birthday.
> Well that bday party was not mine
> My birthday is on 9th of September
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Happy birthday man. Have a good day


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Couple of guys in here congratulated me "my" birthday.
> Well that bday party was not mine
> My birthday is on 9th of September
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You have the same birthday as watt? Happy birthday man!


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Dafuq did I just read?!?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its not my birthday!!!


Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You have the same birthday as watt? Happy birthday man!

Click to collapse



Bit slow...

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------




ppero196 said:


> Its not my birthday!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You just said it was


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?

Click to collapse



You’ve got to be kidding me. I’ve been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can. Can you really be far even as decided half as much to use go wish for that? My guess is that when one really been far even as decided once to use even go want, it is then that he has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like. It’s just common sense.

Talking to myself again. Dealwithit.jpg


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Bit slow...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I said it wasn't my birthday today.
 Its my relative's birthday

My birthday is on September 9th
Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You’ve got to be kidding me. I’ve been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can. Can you really be far even as decided half as much to use go wish for that? My guess is that when one really been far even as decided once to use even go want, it is then that he has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like. It’s just common sense.
> 
> Talking to myself again. Dealwithit.jpg

Click to collapse



That doesn't even make sense :what:


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You’ve got to be kidding me. I’ve been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can. Can you really be far even as decided half as much to use go wish for that? My guess is that when one really been far even as decided once to use even go want, it is then that he has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like. It’s just common sense.
> 
> Talking to myself again. Dealwithit.jpg

Click to collapse



But how can you use that which cannot be used by the user and only actually used by the nonuser to use the thing which is used?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I said it wasn't my birthday today.
> Its my relative's birthday
> 
> My birthday is on September 9th
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You're related to Watt?
How did I not know this before now?!?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That doesn't even make sense :what:

Click to collapse



That's the point 
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/has-a...ided-to-use-even-go-want-to-do-look-more-like


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> That's the point
> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/has-a...ided-to-use-even-go-want-to-do-look-more-like

Click to collapse



Youdontsay.jpg


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 3, 2012)

Google Hangouts is pretty cool...  chatting with my old ModMyMoto buddies...


----------



## Apex (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?

Click to collapse







prototype7 said:


> You’ve got to be kidding me. I’ve been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can. Can you really be far even as decided half as much to use go wish for that? My guess is that when one really been far even as decided once to use even go want, it is then that he has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like. It’s just common sense.
> 
> Talking to myself again. Dealwithit.jpg

Click to collapse








*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 3, 2012)

Way to kill the thread apex

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Typical Apex


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 3, 2012)

WHOOT! Someone might be buying my Gnex tonight!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 3, 2012)

I needs my a drank...


----------



## Apex (Nov 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Way to kill the thread apex
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



That's *my* style... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You killed the thread, but I guess it's alright because Snowflake approved... but does that mean Snowflake wanted to kill the thread?

Click to collapse



Well, I was making a point.
Thread killer or not. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 3, 2012)

I need someone to bring me some beer...  got 2 guest rooms...  you can stay...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I need someone to bring me some beer...  got 2 guest rooms...  you can stay...

Click to collapse



Hmm...what part of Mississippi?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hmm...what part of Mississippi?

Click to collapse



Brandon...  bout 10miles from Jacktown...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Brandon...  bout 10miles from Jacktown...

Click to collapse



Ahh okay, I know exactly where that isn't. :silly:


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 3, 2012)

What's up ladies & gentlemen


----------



## undercover (Nov 3, 2012)

They are all on drugs Ronnie.... 

Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Ahh okay, I know exactly where that isn't. :silly:

Click to collapse



7hr drive from ATL...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> 7hr drive from ATL...

Click to collapse



Road trip!!!


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> They are all on drugs Ronnie....
> 
> Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?

Click to collapse



What noone sharing? Lol


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> They are all on drugs Ronnie....
> 
> Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?

Click to collapse



I wish.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 3, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> What noone sharing? Lol

Click to collapse



If you make the journey to Brandon, Quasi would likely share his Xanax in exchange for alcohol... 

Sent from my MB865 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey guys... I'm back. My light suddenly went out on Friday morning. Came back a few minutes ago  . So what's been happening here? I missed like 10 million pages  . Super duper speed thread right here alright!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> If you make the journey to Brandon, Quasi would likely share his Xanax in exchange for alcohol...
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nah got plenty of Dewars here


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 3, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Hey guys... I'm back. My light suddenly went out on Friday morning. Came back a few minutes ago  . So what's been happening here? I missed like 10 million pages  . Super duper speed thread right here alright!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You've got some reading to catch up on then

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> If you make the journey to Brandon, Quasi would likely share his Xanax in exchange for alcohol...
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The two go very nicely together...


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 3, 2012)

Broke my phone at work on my birthday 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Broke my phone at work on my birthday
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Dang dude, that blows. You have insurance on it?


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> The two go very nicely together...

Click to collapse



Dewar's and water for me


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 3, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Broke my phone at work on my birthday
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



So how long will you be without one

I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 01:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 AM ----------

Ok so thread is dead, time for my bed me thinks. Two more full days at work

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 3, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Dewar's and water for me

Click to collapse



I prefer Lemonade Capri Sun...


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 3, 2012)

That works too


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks like apple is at it again...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## werked (Nov 4, 2012)

It's Saturday night and I'm reclining on my chowch watching the tely. Typical weekend night for me.... When did I get so old?!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

werked said:


> It's Saturday night and I'm reclining on my chowch watching the tely. Typical weekend night for me.... When did I get so old?!

Click to collapse



T-Minus 15 days and I will be one more year dead...


----------



## werked (Nov 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> T-Minus 15 days and I will be one more year dead...

Click to collapse



Happy 15 days early Birthday, Quasi. :beer:


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 4, 2012)

New batman trailer!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

werked said:


> Happy 15 days early Birthday, Quasi. :beer:

Click to collapse



You know what they say about Scorpios right?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> You know what they say about Scorpios right?

Click to collapse



Horny sons of *****es you people are.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Broke my phone at work on my birthday
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



:/

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Horny sons of *****es you people are.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I was gonna say that we were born between Oct 23 and Nov 21....

But your assessment also applies...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I was gonna sat that we were born between Oct 23 and Nov 21....
> 
> But your assessment also applies...

Click to collapse



You're also extremely loyal, can be passive aggressive and are hard workers. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Nov 4, 2012)

What the fugg is going on with this laundry mountain, it never decreases in size, it only grows higher. I'm tired of being "grown folk", I'm reverting back to Mephood... 

Sent from my MB865 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> T-Minus 15 days and I will be one more year dead...

Click to collapse



T-minus 8 days here


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> T-minus 8 days here

Click to collapse



5 months for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> 5 months for me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Until you turn 13?

---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------

Waiting for Meph to thank my post...


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Until you turn 13?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------
> 
> Waiting for Meph to thank my post...

Click to collapse



16 >_>

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> 16 >_>
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Wow, and I thought I was the youngest person in here 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Wow, and I thought I was the youngest person in here
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well, I thought everyone already knew lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## werked (Nov 4, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Until you turn 13?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------
> 
> Waiting for Meph to thank my post...

Click to collapse



12 proto.... 12. SMH.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> 16 >_>
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



That explains it all ^_^

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

Place is full of Scorpios...  best sign ever...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 4, 2012)

werked said:


> 12 proto.... 12. SMH.

Click to collapse



I was going to say 12, but went with 13. What's SMH? Too lazy to google.


----------



## Apex (Nov 4, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I was going to say 12, but went with 13. What's SMH? Too lazy to google.

Click to collapse



Someone Moved (my) Hamster 

Sent from my MB865 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> 5 months for me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Your birthday won't happen because you didn't say "T-minus" : rolleyes:

---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 AM ----------




prototype7 said:


> I was going to say 12, but went with 13. What's SMH? Too lazy to google.

Click to collapse



Sex? Me Horny!


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Your birthday won't happen because you didn't say "T-minus" : rolleyes:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That makes werked's post _really_ creepy... and illegal.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> That makes werked's post _really_ creepy... and illegal.

Click to collapse



Since when have mafias ever been bothered about keeping things legal?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Since when have mafias ever been bothered about keeping things legal?

Click to collapse



True. I don't think I want to be in that kind of mafia though...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> True. I don't think I want to be in that kind of mafia though...

Click to collapse



You mean this isn't a horny mafia?!?
Damn it. I've been tricked


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You mean this isn't a horny mafia?!?
> Damn it. I've been tricked

Click to collapse



I didn't mean the horny part, I meanth the 12 year old boys part...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> True. I don't think I want to be in that kind of mafia though...

Click to collapse



Ok I'm just now catching on...  you're 12?  I bumped your internet so you could load up porn faster?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I didn't mean the horny part, I meanth the 12 year old boys part...

Click to collapse



Good xD
Ze horny stays 

Get out kids!










*I guess I'll be leaving then*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Ok I'm just now catching on...  you're 12?  I bumped your internet so you could load up porn faster?

Click to collapse



Pretty much.

---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Good xD
> Ze horny stays
> 
> Get out kids!
> ...

Click to collapse



Bye.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Pretty much.

Click to collapse



At least your honest...  Tell your parents they're welcome...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

Sparky has to get up at 03:30 tomorrow (Sunday, just so there's no confusion) for a pick up at 06:00....
I'm just like....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 4, 2012)

I not a kid way past that stage 44 here.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

BD takes another step up :thumbup:


----------



## trell959 (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm not a kid, I'm a young adult


Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> BD takes another step up :thumbup:

Click to collapse



I get the feeling you're rooting for me to beat beerchameleon in posting here...
:beer:
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 4, 2012)

> BD takes another step up :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Looks like I'm going to have to step up my game. Be like I was before....lol


Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to step up my game. Be like I was before....lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



You're way down the list brother....get to posting. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX....


----------



## trell959 (Nov 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> BD takes another step up :thumbup:

Click to collapse



I need to step it up!!!

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> You've got some reading to catch up on then
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Lol i think I'll pass... I suppose I'll start from here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

Dayum son! Number 22 on the top poster's list. I'm catching up... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm not a kid, I'm a young adult
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm a dirty old man...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I get the feeling you're rooting for me to beat beerchameleon in posting here...
> :beer:
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX....

Click to collapse



Thanked purely for the sig 
It'll take a lot of work to pass David though 


jaseglenn4 said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to step up my game. Be like I was before....lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



See below 


Babydoll25 said:


> You're way down the list brother....get to posting.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX....

Click to collapse



^^^This 


trell959 said:


> I need to step it up!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haha just a bit


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Lol i think I'll pass... I suppose I'll start from here.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Y u still posting 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Nov 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm a dirty old man...

Click to collapse



No, you sound young. You're in your 20's?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> No, you sound young. You're in your 20's?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



32 on Nov 18th


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Dayum son! Number 22 on the top poster's list. I'm catching up...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Not really


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 4, 2012)

I just passed MTM


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I just passed MTM

Click to collapse



I'm trying to pass Dex before David passes Twitch


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm surprised that no one had a comment for my pic of Sparky in a suit holding a pet wine cheese ball....

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX....


----------



## werked (Nov 4, 2012)

Dirty boys are dirty. 
SMH =shaking my head 
Yea, there ya go.... Have fun with that one to.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm surprised that no one had a comment for my pic of Sparky in a suit holding a pet wine cheese ball....
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX....

Click to collapse



There was a Burt Reynolds comment from Storm I think. I believe that was it though.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Thanked purely for the sig
> It'll take a lot of work to pass David though
> 
> See below
> ...

Click to collapse



It is a pretty awesome sig. A friend of mine helped me with it. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX....


----------



## Apex (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Dayum son! Number 22 on the top poster's list. I'm catching up...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You've still got a lot of ground to cover, and years to omit in your aging to catch up, young blood... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

werked said:


> Dirty boys are dirty.
> SMH =shaking my head
> Yea, there ya go.... Have fun with that one to.

Click to collapse



What you did there, I see it 

---------- Post added at 01:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 AM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> It is a pretty awesome sig. A friend of mine helped me with it.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX....

Click to collapse



I'll have to thank them for it at some point


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm surprised that no one had a comment for my pic of Sparky in a suit holding a pet wine cheese ball....
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX....

Click to collapse





KidCarter93 said:


> There was a Burt Reynolds comment from Storm I think. I believe that was it though.

Click to collapse



Yeah but BD ignores me :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You've still got a lot of ground to cover, and years to omit in your aging to catch up, young blood...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Lol k  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yeah but BD ignores me :crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



At least somebody remembered you  :thumbup:


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 4, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yeah but BD ignores me :crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



Because you're a noob, noob. GTFO!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

It might be time for my 2nd nap...


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It might be time for my 2nd nap...

Click to collapse



No stay up with me while I mourn the loss of my xbl gold account... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Nov 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> 32 on Nov 18th

Click to collapse



Please, I have a sister older than you 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It might be time for my 2nd nap...

Click to collapse



How do you still manage to sleep with all these naps you have?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Please, I have a sister older than you
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Single?


----------



## trell959 (Nov 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Single?

Click to collapse



Technically, she had a kid though.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> How do you still manage to sleep with all these naps you have?

Click to collapse



Cabin fever...  it'll widdle you down to almost nothing...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 4, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Because you're a noob, noob. GTFO!

Click to collapse



Wait.... your 12!!!???!?!?!?!?!?!?>!???1111/!;;37"#"68;7;$862;6137'-$;163'316'316'703;63/'7$:86$/%/6!!!!????

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Because you're a noob, noob. GTFO!

Click to collapse



lol, you know you would be sad if I left. :highfive:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Technically, she had a kid though.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's cool...  I'm not a kid hater...  She into felons?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 4, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Wait.... your 12!!!???!?!?!?!?!?!?>!???1111/!;;37"#"68;7;$862;6137'-$;163'316'316'703;63/'7$:86$/%/6!!!!????
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That was... actually, I don't have a clue what that was. What makes you think I'm 12? I turn 11 in two weeks.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> That's cool...  I'm not a kid hater...  She into felons?

Click to collapse



I doubt she'd care, I doubt you'd be interested. She's had a bad medical history.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 4, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lol, you know you would be sad if I left. :highfive:

Click to collapse



I'd cry myself to sleep.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Cabin fever...  it'll widdle you down to almost nothing...

Click to collapse



That'll explain it then. I guess having no sleep is worse for the body than having too much sleep though. I fall into the first category


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Why do they have an 8 thanks limit when you get unlimited on the app?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I doubt she'd care, I doubt you'd be interested. She's had a bad medical history.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have a 32k surgically repaired left arm...  does that count?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 4, 2012)

Also, why does the  face look terrible?


----------



## trell959 (Nov 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I have a 32k surgically repaired left arm...  does that count?

Click to collapse



Damn!! Not sure if I want to ask...

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 4, 2012)

Should have known better than to mention thanks... there goes Meph.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

And why doesn't :banghead: actually keep banging its head?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yeah but BD ignores me :crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



I didn't see your comment. 
I would've thrown a brick at Sparky in your honor if I did...
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> And why doesn't :banghead: actually keep banging its head?

Click to collapse



And why isn't :banghead: included on the site? That emoticon probably applies to too many of the posts on this forum.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> And why doesn't :banghead: actually keep banging its head?

Click to collapse



Why is it :thumbup: on the app but :good: on the website?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 4, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Should have known better than to mention thanks... there goes Meph.

Click to collapse



Lol... he'll thank anything even if its an insult! Its actually pretty funny...




I'm almost sure he's not gonna thank this...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

And why are we asking all of these useless questions?

^^^Go figure!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Damn!! Not sure if I want to ask...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'll give you the synopsis...  yada yada... my roommate tried to hit me over the head with a bat, so I blocked it with my arm...  2 6" plates and 12 screws...  the shoulder...  I tried to run down the stairs as fast as I could like when I was a kid...  started to lose my balance and figured if I'd run faster I would be ok...  Shoulder into a solid wood door frame...  all ligaments ripped in half...  Here's the xray before surgery...






If you look closely you can see a **** with a hand around it...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 4, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Why is it :thumbup: on the app but :good: on the website?

Click to collapse



Why is there no :thumbdown: on the site? When is one supposed to use :cyclops: or ? Why is it called a "drive through" if you have to stop?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

Why is Velcro such a rip off?


----------



## trell959 (Nov 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'll give you the synopsis...  yada yada... my roommate tried to hit me over the head with a bat, so I blocked it with my arm...  2 6" plates and 12 screws...  the shoulder...  I tried to run down the stairs as fast as I could like when I was a kid...  started to lose my balance and figured if I'd run faster I would be ok...  Shoulder into a solid wood door frame...  all ligaments ripped in half...  Here's the xray before surgery...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've still got rods and screw's in my legs and arm. Motocross is a dangerous sport 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

Why do we drive on sidewalks and park on train tracks?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 4, 2012)

Why do they call it "getting your dog fixed" if afterwards it doesn't work anymore? Why do they call it taking a dump? Shouldn't it be leaving a dump? Where in the nursery rhyme does it say Humpty Dumpty is an egg?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

Why is nobody answering our questions?


----------



## trell959 (Nov 4, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Why do we drive on sidewalks and park on train tracks?

Click to collapse



Go home storm, you're drunk 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 4, 2012)

If the #2 pencil is the most popular, why's it still #2? What color would a smurf turn if you choked it?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Go home storm, you're drunk
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

If 4/5 people suffer from diarrhea, does that mean the 5th person enjoys it?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 4, 2012)

If you mated a bull dog and a sh!tsu, would it be called a bullsh!t?


----------



## trell959 (Nov 4, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> If the #2 pencil is the most popular, why's it still #2? What color would a smurf turn if you choked it?

Click to collapse



A deeper blue/ purple. And no, your blood isn't blue inside of you. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

Why can't the chicken cross the road without having its motives questioned?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I've still get rods and screw's in my legs and arm. Motocross is a dangerous sport
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've had all the bones in my right foot broken twice...on purpose (and then reconstructed ).... That was fun. :/

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

If you pass gas in space, does it still smell?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 4, 2012)

What happens when you get 'scared half to death' twice? If it's tourist season why can't we shoot them? If one synchronized swimmer drowns, do the others have to drown too? Isn't Disney World a people trap operated by a mouse?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Why can't the chicken cross the road without having its motives questioned?

Click to collapse



Because people are judgmental and don't understand chicken motives
(stupid HTC keyboard)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Because people are judgmental and don't understand chicken motives
> (stupid HTC keyboard)
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX....

Click to collapse



Maybe they're too scared to understand.
See what I did there?!?


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 4, 2012)

If you don't pay your exorcist, do you get repossessed? If money doesn't grow on trees then why do banks have branches?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> What happens when you get 'scared half to death' twice?

Click to collapse



1 = Life
1/2 of 1 = 1/2 
1/2 of 1/2 = 1/4

No matter how many times you are scared 'half to death' you will never actually die from it because half of something is always something.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> If you don't pay your exorcist, do you get repossessed? If money doesn't grow on trees then why do banks have branches?

Click to collapse



Why do banks have the front doors wide open yet chain pens to the desk?


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 4, 2012)

Why are there so many questions in a mafia thread? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Why are there so many questions in a mafia thread?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Why did you just carry it on?


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Why are there so many questions in a mafia thread?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse







Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 4, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Why are there so many questions in a mafia thread?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Why are is there a question about a question in the mafia thread? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> A deeper blue/ purple. And no, your blood isn't blue inside of you.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What color is it?

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Why are is there a question about a question in the mafia thread?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Why are you viewing ads at the bottom of your screen? 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> What color is it?
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX....

Click to collapse



A deep red.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Why are you viewing ads at the bottom of your screen?
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



He's not rooted...and a n00b that doesn't use ad away (or any ad blocker)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 4, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Why are is there a question about a question in the mafia thread?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Why is there a question about a question about a question in the mafia thread? 







Questionception!!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

What is Sparky's real name?

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He's not rooted...and a n00b that doesn't use ad away (or any ad blocker)
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX....

Click to collapse



Noobs gon make me lose my mind, up in here, up in here...


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

---------- Post added at 01:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 AM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> What is Sparky's real name?
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX....

Click to collapse



Did you forget?


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

What flavor is the sun? 

Also what does purple sound like?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

Guess I forgot to mention 5 nose surgeries, one being a rhinoplasty...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> What flavor is the sun?
> 
> Also what does purple sound like?

Click to collapse



Sunny Delight tastes pretty nice and is kinda close xD

And purple sounds like a mixture of 'punk' and 'urkle' 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Noobs gon make me lose my mind, up in here, up in here...
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope. 
Even though I never actually use his real name...unless I'm filling out paperwork. 
Just wondered if anyone here knew the answer...I posted a pic once of his APA trophy once...it had his name on it. 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nope.
> Even though I never actually use his real name...unless I'm filling out paperwork.
> Just wondered if anyone here knew the answer...I posted a pic once of his APA trophy once...it had his name on it.
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX....

Click to collapse



Was I in the mafia when you posted it?
Not like it really matters because it's way too much effort to flick through all the posts :/


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He's not rooted...and a n00b that doesn't use ad away (or any ad blocker)
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX....

Click to collapse



What are ads?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> What are ads?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> What are ads?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ads are automated drink sellers. I figures you'd have known that 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## trell959 (Nov 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> What color is it?
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX....

Click to collapse



Deep red. The reason a suffocating person looks blue/purple is because you're seeing de-oxygenated blood through the epidermis. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Deep red. The reason a suffocating person looks blue/purple is because you're seeing de-oxygenated blood through the epidermis.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You know for a fact you haven't been posting because you were just googling that 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Ads are automated drink sellers. I figures you'd have known that
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



I KNEW THAT. I was just testing YOU guys... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> *Deep red. *The reason a suffocating person looks blue/purple is because you're seeing de-oxygenated blood through the epidermis.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Repost.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> I KNEW THAT. I was just testing YOU guys...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah yeah. That's what they all say 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## trell959 (Nov 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You know for a fact you haven't been posting because you were just googling that
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Nope, I payed attention in anatomy. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah yeah. That's what they all say
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Like a bawsh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Nope, I payed attention in anatomy.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yet it took you a while to post back.
Coincidence, I think not 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Nope, I payed attention in anatomy.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope, you just coppied my post is all. 

And technically the deep red blood is only venus blood. Arterial blood is a bright red.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yet it took you a while to post back.
> Coincidence, I think not
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



I was talking to my girlfriend, oh and I forgot to mention. She want to meet you guys....

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

What is this?
The bloods vs the crips?


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

---------- Post added at 01:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 AM ----------




trell959 said:


> I was talking to my girlfriend, oh and I forgot to mention. She want to meet you guys....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Tell her to jump on a plane then :thumbup:


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What is this?
> The bloods vs the crips?
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Was I in the mafia when you posted it?
> Not like it really matters because it's way too much effort to flick through all the posts :/
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



I don't remember.







shahrukhraza said:


> What are ads?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You're still a n00b and Snowflake doesn't approve of n00bs.... 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't remember.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can Snowflake be bribed with funny videos of birds?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse



More like this...


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## trell959 (Nov 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I was talking to my girlfriend, oh and I forgot to mention. She want to meet you guys....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



^ I don't think she's ready for the mafia yet....

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Can Snowflake be bribed with funny videos of birds?

Click to collapse



No. Only tortilla chips. And she doesn't take treats from n00bs. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. Only tortilla chips. And she doesn't take treats from n00bs.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



okay.jpg





I will just leave these here for no actual reason...


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. Only tortilla chips. And she doesn't take treats from n00bs.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Does she take treats from Mephikuns? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> ^ I don't think she's ready for the mafia yet....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



See KC? It isn't just me who talks to myself


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Does she take treats from Mephikuns?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



What do you think? 
I'm thinking.......





















No. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------






Here's a random pic of Snuffaluffagus the parakeet....for no reason.
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> See KC? It isn't just me who talks to myself

Click to collapse



I can't argue with that 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I can't argue with that
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Was going to post a response but forgot what I was gonna say, so I'll just leave this here

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2012)

Just saw the movie: Sinister
It was creepy as hell 
I haz a scared

 Going bowling and drinking in 2 hours and I am not the dd 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Just saw the movie: Sinister
> It was creepy as hell
> I haz a scared
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very nice, glad to hear that movie was good I was planning on watching it.

Something that isn't good is the new Silent Hill movie, I almost fell asleep a few times during it. 

And woo hoo for not being the DD!


----------



## werked (Nov 4, 2012)

Has anyone else notice that Meph is making complete sentences?? I'm so used to seeing two and three letter word responses from him.... I'm having a hard time adjusting. Me thinks old meph>new Meph. :what:

This space is reserved for Meph's thanks.
vvvvvvvv


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

werked said:


> Has anyone else notice that Meph is making complete sentences?? I'm so used to seeing two and three letter word responses from him.... I'm having a hard time adjusting. Me thinks old meph>new Meph. :what:
> 
> This space is reserved for Meph's thanks.
> vvvvvvvv

Click to collapse



You like me posting two word posts instead of real, sorta useful posts? 

Impossibru! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Very nice, glad to hear that movie was good I was planning on watching it.
> 
> Something that isn't good is the new Silent Hill movie, I almost fell asleep a few times during it.
> 
> And woo hoo for not being the DD!

Click to collapse



I know just looking at the reviews I was like let's see sinister instead, my gf was like no I want to see silent hill and I am like no.jpg

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## werked (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> You like me posting two word posts instead of real, sorta useful posts?
> 
> Impossibru!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse





---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------

Don't leave me hanging Meph, thank my post. 

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 PM ----------

Night mafia!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

Right guys and gals,
It's 3.13am and even though I'm not tired, I'm getting an early night.

Night


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

Night all

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I know just looking at the reviews I was like let's see sinister instead, my gf was like no I want to see silent hill and I am like no.jpg
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Very good call on that one. I honestly have seen better B grade movies.


Night Werked

Night BD 

Night KC


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Right guys and gals,
> It's 3.13am and even though I'm not tired, I'm getting an early night.
> 
> Night

Click to collapse



Later kc, be sure to let door hit you on the way out 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 08:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Night all
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Night bd" you going to bed early on Saturday 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Later kc, be sure to let door hit you on the way out
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Night werked

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

Evening fellas and fellerinas.  Though it looks like our females left.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

Beer, how are you not always drunk?  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Evening fellas and fellerinas.  Though it looks like our females left.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Hello skinny  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Hello skinny
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Yo Meph, what's up

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yo Meph, what's up
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Nm, you? Might have a buyer for my gnex. Also happy that I made it into the probationary members list

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Nov 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Evening fellas and fellerinas.  Though it looks like our females left.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Everyone's out early tonight 

Hello Skinny!

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Everyone's out early tonight
> 
> Hello Skinny!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

---------- Post added at 11:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Everyone's out early tonight
> 
> Hello Skinny!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ikr? Wtf

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## cascabel (Nov 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Everyone's out early tonight
> 
> Hello Skinny!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



...and i just woke up... hey all.
fast thread is fast.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

cascabel said:


> ...and i just woke up... hey all.
> fast thread is fast.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Hi noob, who are you? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Nm, you? Might have a buyer for my gnex. Also happy that I made it into the probationary members list
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Oh boy.  What have I done.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Oh boy.  What have I done.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



LOL I'm accepted and liked by many here, wouldn't be a probationary member if I wasn't 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## cascabel (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Hi noob, who are you?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



lol. all good. you?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 4, 2012)

Wait, I cant post if I'm not in the OP? Somebody please delete this post then...

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Its cool man just hang in there.  I think most folks in here secretly like having you around.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Oh boy.  What have I done.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



you're the reason meph is here? shame on you skinny. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

Good good. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

cascabel said:


> you're the reason meph is here? shame on you skinny.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



You're a lot farther away than him from being in the mafia, so I'd curb your enthusiasm.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by cascabel<br />
> > you're the reason meph is here? shame on you skinny. <br />
> > <br />
> > <font color="red">Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app</font>
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Noob eye burning cannon! I 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

I'v had like 6 capri sun today...  sorry gabby...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'v had like 6 capri sun today...  sorry gabby...

Click to collapse



I had just one...Tropical Punch...sorry Meatball.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I had just one...Tropical Punch...sorry Meatball.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Fk u alz. 

I haz limeade. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Nov 4, 2012)

What to do, what to do...

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

Why can't they just make em in 12oz can or even better 20oz bottles?


----------



## cascabel (Nov 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You're a lot farther away than him from being in the mafia, so I'd curb your enthusiasm.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse





Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Fk u alz.
> 
> I haz limeade.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Learn how to fu*king spell already!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Learn how to fu*king spell already!
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Lol your sig fit so well there

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Nov 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Learn how to fu*king spell already!
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



F*cking

Edit:  fixed

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> F*u*cking
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I see what you did there

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol your sig fit so well there
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I had that very conversation with KC last night.:screwy:

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I had that very conversation with KC last night.:screwy:
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Interesting. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Beer, how are you not always drunk?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



What do u mean?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> F*cking
> 
> Edit:  fixed
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hR5YNqE3K8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What do u mean?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



EXACTLY 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> EXACTLY
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I don't like this new meph either 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I don't like this new meph either
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Lol I'm tired 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol I'm tired
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Everyone is being a sleepy party pooper tonight 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Everyone is being a sleepy party pooper tonight
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I shall thnamr a n

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I shall thnamr a n
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse





Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol Yay for autocorrect correcting proper words into spam... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Everyone is being a sleepy party pooper tonight
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Not everyone is


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Not everyone is

Click to collapse



OK a lot of people are 

Hey Ronnie how are you?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 4, 2012)

Good, just chilling


----------



## trell959 (Nov 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Everyone is being a sleepy party pooper tonight
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Not me! Hanging out with my girlfriend tonight!

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 4, 2012)

Sounds fun


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Not me! Hanging out with my girlfriend tonight!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sounds like a good night 

I am finishing catching up on my shows before I go bowling in an hour 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

What's up Ronnie......David, have fun bowling!  That's my favorite sport that I partake in.  188 avg.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What's up Ronnie......David, have fun bowling!  That's my favorite sport that I partake in.  188 avg.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Mine is 160 average, I used to be better but don't play enough anymore 

Also beer makes me worse 
I I love bowling it is a great way to blow off steam 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What's up Ronnie......David, have fun bowling!  That's my favorite sport that I partake in.  188 avg.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Not much watching Bones


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Mine is 160 average, I used to be better but don't play enough anymore
> 
> Also beer makes me worse
> I I love bowling it is a great way to blow off steam
> ...

Click to collapse



I usually do 3 games when I'm with lots of people.  Game 2 is always my best (after the beer kicks in)...then game three, i suffer a bit because i'm more concerned with getting drunk haha.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I usually do 3 games when I'm with lots of people.  Game 2 is always my best (after the beer kicks in)...then game three, i suffer a bit because i'm more concerned with getting drunk haha.

Click to collapse



Well at 10pn to 1am it is unlimited games for 10 bucks so we play at least 4 if not more 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm back! And I have a Calzone! Soo soo tasty!


----------



## trell959 (Nov 4, 2012)

Okay, where the hell is boborone?!

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Okay, where the hell is boborone?!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



At the races this weekend


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> At the races this weekend

Click to collapse



And at about this time of night he probably has an extremely good buzz going.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 4, 2012)

Morning all

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> At the races this weekend

Click to collapse



Damn trell you just got told by the noob 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 4, 2012)

Sup BC?

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Sup BC?
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



How goes it? I can't believe it is morning there 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 4, 2012)

Be nice


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> How goes it? I can't believe it is morning there
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



It goes well 

As of the morning part , why?

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 04:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 AM ----------




ronnie498 said:


> Be nice

Click to collapse



??

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## a.cid (Nov 4, 2012)

My bowling highest was 169...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> It goes well
> 
> As of the morning part , why?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cause it is 10pm here 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## a.cid (Nov 4, 2012)

And 10.30 am here...
I missed todays soccer at the beach 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

Woo... 

Going to bed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Woo...
> 
> Going to bed
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Meh. You can sleep when you're dead.

And not a second sooner.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Meh. You can sleep when you're dead.
> 
> And not a second sooner.

Click to collapse



And if you don't sleep you will die.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> And if you don't sleep you will die.

Click to collapse



This^^^

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol. 

I ****ing swear I'm like drunk when I first go to bed. 

I woke up and I wasn't even in the same room as my pillow. Dafuq 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 4, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> And if you don't sleep you will die.

Click to collapse



An average human can go 10 days before dying from lack of sleep.

For sake of argument, let's say you actually have a pair of balls, and are able to be still be productive after 4 days of no sleep.

That means that over a course of one year (365 days) you'd be sleeping, 10 hours of every 106 hour cycle (96 awake and 10 sleeping) for a total of 826 hours.

By comparison, the average (lazy) human being sleeps 8 hours every 24 hour cycle. Meaning that over the course of one year a "normal" person sleeps 2920 hours, or 87 days more.

With 87 more days of spare time a year, what could you accomplish?

~Jaseglenn4


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> An average human can go 10 days before dying from lack of sleep.
> 
> For sake of argument, let's say you actually have a pair of balls, and are able to be still be productive after 4 days of no sleep.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



87 days more beer-drinking days.  yay!


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

Tha ****

2 buyers backed out in the last... Idk hour? I've been sleeping... 

Meph iz sad panda

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> An average human can go 10 days before dying from lack of sleep.
> 
> For sake of argument, let's say you actually have a pair of balls, and are able to be still be productive after 4 days of no sleep.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sake of argument? I was in the Marines, going 4 to 5 days with no sleep was common for us. That doesn't make it healthy though.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Sake of argument? I was in the Marines, going 4 to 5 days with no sleep was common for us. That doesn't make it healthy though.

Click to collapse



Especially on an MRE diet, when you can't sh*t for four days either.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 4, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Sake of argument? I was in the Marines, going 4 to 5 days with no sleep was common for us. That doesn't make it healthy though.

Click to collapse



Meh. I was Army. Health is only the second or third on my priority list. Productivity on the other hand is number 1.

(Except when I'm drinking, and then it's at the very bottom of the list. Lol)

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Especially on an MRE diet, when you can't sh*t for four days either.

Click to collapse



Unless you have an iron stomach like me, lol, I still had to go every day even when eating those things.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Unless you have an iron stomach like me, lol, I still had to go every day even when eating those things.

Click to collapse



God bless ya.  I ate them on a voluntary basis in my early 20s when I had no money, because I had a friend in the Corps who got his hands on some.  

But, whew....brick city.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> God bless ya.  I ate them on a voluntary basis in my early 20s when I had no money, because I had a friend in the Corps who got his hands on some.
> 
> But, whew....brick city.

Click to collapse



Yeah but the bricks are good for getting the ever awesome clean first wipe.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yeah but the bricks are good for getting the ever awesome clean first wipe.

Click to collapse



Amen to that!


----------



## trell959 (Nov 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> An average human can go 10 days before dying from lack of sleep.
> 
> For sake of argument, let's say you actually have a pair of balls, and are able to be still be productive after 4 days of no sleep.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



From my understanding, you need to be on some serious ass drugs or be severely mentally disabled to even stay up that long. Your body won't let you go that long without sleep, even in fight or flight, if you need sleep that bad, your body will shut you down and make you sleep. Not sure if I'm right though.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

Back on SlimBean.  I keep bouncing back and forth between Slim and Task's ROM....:silly:


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 4, 2012)

Meph what's the price of your gnex.
I might buy it

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

HAHAHA....I just found this article about my former band that I totally forgot about....here's an excerpt...

--*Daredevil Jane guitarist Matt Anderson put his former girlfriend back in the tabloids with a call to Howard Stern's radio program on March 28. His ex, original Buffy the Vampire Slayer actress Kristy Swanson, made the scandal rags in February after it was announced that she had begun dating her Skating with Celebrities partner, Lloyd Eisler. Eisler's then-pregnant wife went public with allegations of the professional ice-skater walking out on her for 37-year-old Swanson.

On the Stern show, Anderson plugged his hard-rock band after he described how he caught Eisler sneaking out of Swanson's hotel room subsequent to a taping of the Fox reality show. Anderson had gone to the Los Angeles hotel to meet Swanson, his girlfriend at the time.

Anderson's phone call to the Stern show was nominated as one of the top "caller of the week" phone-ins because of his frank discussion of his and Swanson's sex life. Show producer Gary "Baba Booey" Dell'Abate claimed that Swanson called to say that other members of Daredevil Jane weren't happy about Anderson's on-air confessions and that the band wanted their link removed from the Stern website, despite the attention they were receiving.--*

Now, I'll have you know, I was the only person in the band that did NOT object to Matt's call to Stern.  Because to me, there was no such thing as bad publicity.  So, it's no wonder the band declined quickly after I left.  LULZ.

I pretty much forgot about that story though.


Even better though....Matt's brother, who was our other guitar player, was banging her a couple years before all that drama.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 4, 2012)

Daredevil Jane......has a nice ring to it





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Daredevil Jane......has a nice ring to it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It did.  While it lasted.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 4, 2012)

@skinny: what genre did you guys play?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

cascabel said:


> @skinny: what genre did you guys play?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



GnR, Motley Crue, LA Guns....basically modern version of 80s rock.  Check YouTube...there's some old live stuff there, along with a couple music vids.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

I knew a Jane once, I keep trying to find a place in her diary.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 4, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I knew a Jane once, I keep trying to find a place in her diary.

Click to collapse



Breaking Benjamin ftw





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## cascabel (Nov 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> GnR, Motley Crue, LA Guns....basically modern version of 80s rock.  Check YouTube...there's some old live stuff there, along with a couple music vids.

Click to collapse



sounds good. love those bands. will check it out. :thumbup:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

I guess this is the best YouTube representation of how we were live....


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 4, 2012)

Asus Transformer Nexus 

TF Nexus 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## codeknight11 (Nov 4, 2012)

I am not in the OP 

My upcoming projects -
nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> I am not in the OP
> 
> My upcoming projects -
> nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?

Click to collapse



You don't post here much.


----------



## codeknight11 (Nov 4, 2012)

You did not get it. NVM.

My upcoming projects -
nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> You did not get it. NVM.
> 
> My upcoming projects -
> nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?

Click to collapse



Maybe you don't get it.  GTFO.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Maybe you don't get it.  GTFO.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse



I'll be here all night!  Tip Your waitress!






---------- Post added at 01:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 AM ----------

Wow....tough crowd tonight.  Or, NO crowd.  Maybe that's the problem.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'll be here all night!  Tip Your waitress!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pretty sure it is the no crowd part. The thread died off early tonight. Oh and I'm "not allowed to post here", lol.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Pretty sure it is the no crowd part. The thread died off early tonight. Oh and I'm "not allowed to post here", lol.

Click to collapse



how about that gif, huh?  Made by one of my "fans" back in the MySpace days.  Yup....the dregs of my Photobucket rearing it's pathetic head.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> how about that gif, huh?  Made by one of my "fans" back in the MySpace days.  Yup....the dregs of my Photobucket rearing it's pathetic head.

Click to collapse



Lol very nice. I am surprised you don't make your ow gifs. They are very easy with Photoshop/illustrator.

Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Lol very nice. I am surprised you don't make your ow gifs. They are very easy with Photoshop/illustrator.
> 
> Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.

Click to collapse



I am far to lazy to do that.  I just make full videos instead.  If you're super bored, you can check my Vimeo stuff.  www.vimeo.com/chrislight


But seriously, only if you have absolutely nothing better to do.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 4, 2012)

Isn't it too late, skinny?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I am far to lazy to do that.  I just make full videos instead.  If you're super bored, you can check my Vimeo stuff.  www.vimeo.com/chrislight
> 
> 
> But seriously, only if you have absolutely nothing better to do.

Click to collapse



I used to make them out of sheer boredom on the EA Battlefield: Bad Company 2 forums (prior to getting banned from all EA games )

Alright cool I will check out the videos later, that site doesn't work here on my work network.


a.cid! What's going on bro?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Isn't it too late, skinny?
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



 too late for what?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

Morning mafia, I was beginning to think that I was the oldest in here. Thankfully Ronnie beat me to that honour.:thumbup:

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning mafia, I was beginning to think that I was the oldest in here. Thankfully Ronnie beat me to that honour.:thumbup:
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



How old are you?


----------



## a.cid (Nov 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> too late for what?

Click to collapse



It should be around 4 at your place?
Late Saturday drinker, you are 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

a.cid said:


> It should be around 4 at your place?
> Late Saturday drinker, you are
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



He is west coast, it's only midnight his time.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

a.cid said:


> It should be around 4 at your place?
> Late Saturday drinker, you are
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



It's 1:34, but we set our clocks back an hour tonight, so really, it's only 12.34.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It's 1:34, but we set our clocks back an hour tonight, so really, it's only 12.34.

Click to collapse



Bugger, you edited it

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> So you've got a wet clock that goes backwards?
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Edited my friend....don't dodge my question.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm 39 star sign cancer. Still feel 18 most days though

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm 39 star sign cancer. Still feel 18 most days though
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



wow...didn't realize you were that old.  I'm 36, but MTM has you beat, since he's the thread mod...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2012)

Whooso wasted!!!

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Whooso wasted!!!
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



what was your average tonight?  like 44?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

What do you mean "that old" you make it sound like I'm an old man. I'm far from a walking frame and slippers you know

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> What do you mean "that old" you make it sound like I'm an old man. I'm far from a walking frame and slippers you know
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



get off my lawn.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> What do you mean "that old" you make it sound like I'm an old man. I'm far from a walking frame and slippers you know
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



WTF is a "walking frame"?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> WTF is a "walking frame"?

Click to collapse



Crutches or stilts?  He might be more complicated than we thought.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

Stilts I can do, and uni cycle

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2012)

**** I am wasted 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Stilts I can do, and uni cycle
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Emailed you...




Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Stilts I can do, and uni cycle
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Now we're talking.



No sh*t, I've been juggling since I was 7 years old, and am more than capable of riding a uni.

Funny, how these conversations just happen.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> **** I am wasted
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Kudos to you good sir!


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Now we're talking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I once walked into an army surplus and freaked the guy out behind the counter when I started playing with three machetes

I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 10:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 AM ----------

I all do fire stuff, poi, balls etc. Love the devil sticks. Fire, always fire

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 4, 2012)

Y U NO reply to email :banghead:





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I once walked into an army surplus and freaked the guy out behind the counter when I started playing with three machetes
> 
> I'm your huckleberry
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's awesome dude.  I was a Devil Stick loony in the 90s......now, I entertain my kids by juggling fruit, since that's our family buisness...they love it.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Y U NO reply to email :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like it, not sure yet if it's going to be too dark plus can't the edges off as the pc is off and I'm on the app:thumbup:

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 4, 2012)

that's not the final. Lol. Just a preview


So you're saying you want a lighter color scheme? 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

Morning

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

Maybe, I think the juggler might not be seen to well especially on the app. I like it though

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Maybe, I think the juggler might not be seen to well especially on the app. I like it though
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



I'll extend the blue background around the juggler and send you another 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's awesome dude.  I was a Devil Stick loony in the 90s......now, I entertain my kids by juggling fruit, since that's our family buisness...they love it.

Click to collapse



I don't do it half as much as I'd like anymore.but hey ho, it surprises people when I do though, 

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 4, 2012)

Morning BD





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX....

Click to collapse



Now I know I'm up too late.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

Mornin' BD!


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Morning BD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Now I know I'm up too late.

Click to collapse



I went to bed early cuz I had a feeling stupid crap was gonna happen....and it did....(I've gotten good at predicting these things)
A driver has a restraining order against him...and takes the cab to the girl's house.... Seriously? :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 05:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 AM ----------

Also morning, SD

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know how precisely the Fu*k you deal with that stuff on a daily basis.  I really dont.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

Morning BD

I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 11:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 AM ----------

Right I've got to get ready for work, no phone signal where I'm going, sui will catch up later

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I don't know how precisely the Fu*k you deal with that stuff on a daily basis.  I really dont.

Click to collapse



Alcohol... Copious amounts of it....

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 05:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 AM ----------

I killed it. 
The thread.
It's dead. 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Alcohol... Copious amounts of it....
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves my HOX....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seacrest, out.  


Beddy bye time for Skinny....see ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

Well it is first thing in the morning, most of the UK lot are still sleeping, it's only 9:15 here. Lazy sods I know

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 4, 2012)

Night Skinny.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

Later skinny

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

Night SD

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## a.cid (Nov 4, 2012)

Night fella American!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

Morning a.cid

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

That's twice in a row you killed the thread:thumbdown:

I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 AM ----------

Right dead thread is my cue to get my arse out of the house, go freeze my brass monkey at work all day. Ttfn

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> That's twice in a row you killed the thread:thumbdown:
> 
> I'm your huckleberry
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's your fault for not posting right after me. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

I too slept too much...  now I'm wayyy off from my usual wakeup time...  of 2pm...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## undercover (Nov 4, 2012)

Morning all. Off to have a look at the bicycles :thumbup:

Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm going to attempt to go back to sleep...let's see if I can get more than twenty minutes without a panicky call from work....  :what::what:
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Meph what's the price of your gnex.
> I might buy it
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



$260

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

---------- Post added at 08:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 AM ----------

Anywho. Morning mafia

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 4, 2012)

It's quiet in here kinda scary


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> It's quiet in here kinda scary

Click to collapse



Yep. Everybody is sleeping >:c

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## cascabel (Nov 4, 2012)

i'm not. but i'm not allowed to post here. 

morning meph and ronnie. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

cascabel said:


> i'm not. but i'm not allowed to post here.
> 
> morning meph and ronnie.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Morning man

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## werked (Nov 4, 2012)

Well, good morning boys.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 4, 2012)

morning werked. 

you're up early on a sunday.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 4, 2012)

Morning guys....
Wait,I am not allowed to post  

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## werked (Nov 4, 2012)

cascabel said:


> morning werked.
> you're up early on a sunday.
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Yes, I am. The time change played a dirty trick on me, woke up at 7am. To top it off, I made me a bowl of raisen bran.... Last bowl in the box, All bran.... No raisens.


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 4, 2012)

werked said:


> Well, good morning boys.

Click to collapse



Morning werked


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

werked said:


> Yes, I am. The time change played a dirty trick on me, woke up at 7am. To top it off, I made me a bowl of raisen bran.... Last bowl in the box, All bran.... No raisens.

Click to collapse



Same here 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## cascabel (Nov 4, 2012)

werked said:


> Yes, I am. The time change played a dirty trick on me, woke up at 7am. To top it off, I made me a bowl of raisen bran.... Last bowl in the box, All bran.... No raisens.

Click to collapse



lol. well, have a good day then.
i keep forgetting dst... i'm lucky we don't have that here. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Nov 4, 2012)

G'morning Dex, Husam, BabyDoll, Snowflake, Jase, Max, Bobo, Rinzo, Beer, watt, Skinny, trell m1l4droid, Kid, huggs, proto, Meph, werked, Quasi, Ronnie, a.cid, tinky1, Archangel, cascabel, and everyone else. 




*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## cascabel (Nov 4, 2012)

hey apex. great to see you're still here. :thumbup:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## undercover (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey lads. Howdy? 

Why good bikes are so damn expensive?! 

Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbdown:

Who else thinks the smiley above is drunk? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## werked (Nov 4, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Morning werked

Click to collapse



Hey, u!! 




cascabel said:


> lol. well, have a good day then.
> i keep forgetting dst... i'm lucky we don't have that here.
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Yea, crazy isn't it. IIRC, DST was done way back in the day for farmers.... More daylight=more work able to be done. Doesn't really make sense to me.... Still the se amount of daylight, clock just reads differently. I think that we should do away with it, especially when I work the night of "fall back" bc 12 hrs turns into 13 in the blink of an eye.... Literally.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey apex...Long time no see  

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## Apex (Nov 4, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hey apex...Long time no see
> 
> Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:

Click to collapse



Hey man, happy Sunday! 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## werked (Nov 4, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hey apex. great to see you're still here. :thumbup:
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Apex can't stay away, he loves me.... Erm, I mean us.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> :thumbup::thumbdown:
> 
> Who else thinks the smiley above is drunk?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Mobile or PC?

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## undercover (Nov 4, 2012)

Meph thinks it's Thanksgiving again.... Someone donate a calendar please. 

Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Mobile or PC?
> 
> Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:

Click to collapse



Mobile

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hey man, happy Sunday!
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Same to you man 

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

Morning everyone 

I feel like a train ran over me


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Meph thinks it's Thanksgiving again.... Someone donate a calendar please.
> 
> Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?

Click to collapse



Lol I'm gonna be afk, gotta get Em in before I leave

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Mobile
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Not really....I guess...

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## Apex (Nov 4, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hey apex. great to see you're still here. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Howdy cascabel. How's things this fine November sunny day? 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

Fuuuuu it's so cold here

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## undercover (Nov 4, 2012)

I just trolled few senior mods in "request from users" thread 

Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?

---------- Post added at 01:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> I feel like a train ran over me

Click to collapse



Such a *****. Little toy train runs on batteries and hits your toe and all that drama.... 

Shall we offer more people the photo challenge Dex? 

Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?


----------



## cascabel (Nov 4, 2012)

werked said:


> Yea, crazy isn't it. IIRC, DST was done way back in the day for farmers.... More daylight=more work able to be done. Doesn't really make sense to me.... Still the se amount of daylight, clock just reads differently. I think that we should do away with it, especially when I work the night of "fall back" bc 12 hrs turns into 13 in the blink of an eye.... Literally.

Click to collapse



i have no idea.  i just find it amazing that you all can adjust to it. and yeah, i know how it feels to be in a 12-hour shift. but 13? only doctors (residents) have that here. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## werked (Nov 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> I feel like a train ran over me

Click to collapse



Morning, Dex. :beer:


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 4, 2012)

Morning guys...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I just trolled few senior mods in "request from users" thread
> 
> Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, go ahead. In the Photography thread.  It will be awesome


----------



## cascabel (Nov 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Howdy cascabel. How's things this fine November sunny day?
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



bad. it's 21:36 here. i'm drinking and i have to be up 4am tomorrow. :banghead:

morning dex and to all i haven't greeted yet. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Nov 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I just trolled few senior mods in "request from users" thread
> 
> Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?

Click to collapse



I trolled you all hard yesterday. I'm staying, and was never gonna leave. Suckers... 







(I'm kidding, but seriously) I did have a few considerations to make, and after some discussions, i've decided to recant yesterday's statements. Thanks to Dex and several others for taking time with me to address them... :thumbup:

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## undercover (Nov 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I trolled you all hard yesterday. I'm staying, and was never gonna leave. Suckers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The only consideration to make here is that this thread will waste a lot of your time and countless posts. :what:

Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?


----------



## werked (Nov 4, 2012)

I wasted it.... It was a good one, shoulda saved it.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> The only consideration to make here is that this thread will waste a lot of your time and countless posts. :what:
> 
> Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?

Click to collapse



What happened yesterday? Been busy for a couple of days you know 

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## undercover (Nov 4, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> What happened yesterday? Been busy for a couple of days you know
> 
> Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:

Click to collapse



Dunno, it was one of them tl;dr

Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?


----------



## Apex (Nov 4, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> What happened yesterday? Been busy for a couple of days you know
> 
> Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:

Click to collapse



Nothin'... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## werked (Nov 4, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> What happened yesterday? Been busy for a couple of days you know
> 
> Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:

Click to collapse



You missed this


----------



## undercover (Nov 4, 2012)

werked said:


> You missed this

Click to collapse



Fail. Need to see the real face and less fabrics. 

Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?


----------



## cascabel (Nov 4, 2012)

werked said:


> You missed this

Click to collapse



kill it with lava before it breeds. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Nov 4, 2012)

Anyone for coffee...?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

Skadoosh!


----------



## werked (Nov 4, 2012)

2 attempts to get a rise out of Apex_Strider, both failed.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

werked said:


> 2 attempts to get a rise out of Apex_Strider, both failed.

Click to collapse



Persistence is key 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Apex (Nov 4, 2012)

werked said:


> 2 attempts to get a rise out of Apex_Strider, both failed.

Click to collapse



What kind of "rise" are you looking for...? 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What kind of "rise" are you looking for...?
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Since its werked who originally posted, I am having dirty thoughts about "rise" thingy

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Nov 4, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Since its werked who originally posted, I am having dirty thoughts about "rise" thingy
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Aaaah haha, someone gets it... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Aaaah haha, someone gets it...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



And they don't put me in probation list...shameful

Well, what can you do...(not you werked, we don't want to know what are you "up" to (see what I did there?) )

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm up at 9am...  whoda thought...


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 4, 2012)

I leave to take a nap and this thread goes dead 

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## trell959 (Nov 4, 2012)

Daylight savings ended. Time change feels weird.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Daylight savings ended. Time change feels weird.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's still the same inside my house...


----------



## trell959 (Nov 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It's still the same inside my house...

Click to collapse



At my house it normally would be 8:53, but not it's only 7:53...

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Daylight savings ended. Time change feels weird.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yea man. Its sooooo annoying. I have a party after 1:00 and I have to wait one more hour :banghead::banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## a.cid (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh weekend, how I'll miss you for the next five days!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Apex (Nov 4, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Oh weekend, how I'll miss you for the next five days!
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



a.cid, gtalk? 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 4, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Yea man. Its sooooo annoying. I have a party after 1:00 and I have to wait one more hour :banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wait DST ended for you guys today?!!.
For my country AFAIK last week

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> At my house it normally would be 8:53, but not it's only 7:53...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Either of those are fine with me...  In my time-halted state, it really doesn't matter...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 4, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Wait DST ended for you guys today?!!.
> For my country AFAIK last week
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yep. It ended today. I liked it when it was an hour ahead.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 4, 2012)

US- DST ended today.
Rest of the world- DST ended week ago

DFAQ?!

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## redneck_666 (Nov 4, 2012)

To hell with the header, glad everyone is safe from Sandy. Hope everyone's repairs aren't too expensive.

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

Afternoon Mafioso, I've made it home, I'm cold damp and its been wonderful. @apex glad you decided to stick around:thumbup:

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm gonna be selling my Xperia S next week and will get about £150 for it and can pick up the N7 for about £200. Think I should do it?


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm gonna be selling my Xperia S next week and will get about £150 for it and can pick up the N7 for about £200. Think I should do it?
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Sell it to me lolz

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sell it to me lolz
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I never do online selling. Not worth the risk lol


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I never do online selling. Not worth the risk lol
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



I do deals in the Xda marketplace all the time

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I do deals in the Xda marketplace all the time
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Even if someone could 100% guarantee me that it would all be good, I still wouldn't risk it.
The only time I do online selling is if it's meeting the person locally.


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm gonna be selling my Xperia S next week and will get about £150 for it and can pick up the N7 for about £200. Think I should do it?
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



You see the article in the portal where they took it apart and said it wasn't as well built as the samsung nexus?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> G'morning Dex, Husam, BabyDoll, Snowflake, Jase, Max, Bobo, Rinzo, Beer, watt, Skinny, trell m1l4droid, Kid, huggs, proto, Meph, werked, Quasi, Ronnie, a.cid, tinky1, Archangel, cascabel, and everyone else.
> 
> View attachment 1455920
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Have you made your decision yet?

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> You see the article in the portal where they took it apart and said it wasn't as well built as the samsung nexus?

Click to collapse



No, but it's still a decent device and a hell of a lot better than my Xperia.
I'll try and dig out the article in a bit though.


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> No, but it's still a decent device and a hell of a lot better than my Xperia.
> I'll try and dig out the article in a bit though.
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



http://www.xda-developers.com/android/nexus-4-battery-shot-reveals-potential-quality-issues/


----------



## Apex (Nov 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Have you made your decision yet?
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



PM'd you... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/nexus-4-battery-shot-reveals-potential-quality-issues/

Click to collapse



That's the N4, not the N7


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Apex (Nov 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Afternoon Mafioso, I've made it home, I'm cold damp and its been wonderful. @apex glad you decided to stick around:thumbup:
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Glad you're glad, that makes me glad. Hope everyone's glad to be glad, so the gladitivity spreads and touches all our glad glands... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Glad you're glad, that makes me glad. Hope everyone's glad to be glad, so the gladitivity spreads and touches all our glad glands...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



You hurt my head. So... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

Right I'm going to crawl into a hot steaming bath to wash the mud off then spend some time with chops before he goes to bed.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/nexus-4-battery-shot-reveals-potential-quality-issues/

Click to collapse



Now I'm considering not getting the N4. Thanks for the link QM.
(I also gave your post "proper" thanks. )

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Now I'm considering not getting the N4. Thanks for the link QM.
> (I also have your post "proper" thanks.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Buy a Note 2 or wait for the GS4... Screw lg... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> You hurt my head. So...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Well it doesn't take much for your brain to be frazzled does it

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/nexus-4-battery-shot-reveals-potential-quality-issues/

Click to collapse



I...have nothing to say on that article.

Until I have that phone in my hands and take the release version apart myself, I refuse to knock its quality based on a third party's review of it.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I...have nothing to say on that article.
> 
> Until I have that phone in my hands and take the release version apart myself, I refuse to knock its quality based on a third party's review of it.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



At last someone speaks sense.
I see way too many people who rush their decisions based on rumoured specs and reviews. The only true way of knowing is waiting until the device has been tested by the person in question.


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well it doesn't take much for your brain to be frazzled does it
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



GTFO n00b 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I...have nothing to say on that article.
> 
> Until I have that phone in my hands and take the release version apart myself, I refuse to knock its quality based on a third party's review of it.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



The LG G2X was abysmal (IMO) and I'm waiting to see it in person...but it gives me something to think about. I won't be ordering it online...(unless I can see one in person first)


Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That's the N4, not the N7
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



My badz...



Babydoll25 said:


> Now I'm considering not getting the N4. Thanks for the link QM.
> (I also gave your post "proper" thanks. )
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



NP... Thanks..



jaseglenn4 said:


> I...have nothing to say on that article.
> 
> Until I have that phone in my hands and take the release version apart myself, I refuse to knock its quality based on a third party's review of it.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Just providing a link...  I agree, I wanna see it...  but since 05 when I got into phones, professionally for a while, I never once ran across an LG worth a damn...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> GTFO n00b
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse








I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 4, 2012)

Dafuq? 



*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol apex

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol apex
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Seriously, dude. Dah-Fugg was that? 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Dafuq?
> 
> View attachment 1456407
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Write back saying "Is it me you're looking for?"


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Seriously, dude. Dah-Fugg was that?
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



No idea lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No idea lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I think we should all PM him with "hi" in the subject line and:

*Dafuq?* in the message body... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I think we should all PM him with "hi" in the subject line and:
> 
> *Dafuq?* in the message body...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Let's go. The mafia strikes back at the hi-man!!!!!!!! RRRRRRAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Dafuq?
> 
> View attachment 1456407
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Is that theme Blue Infinitum with inverted apps?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Dafuq?
> 
> View attachment 1456407
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



I've gotten random messages like that. Once I had Twitch answer one for me... He was like "why are you harassing my employee"? The sender responded with a bunch of question marks... 
Otherwise, I just ignore them.... 
(At this point I was literally the ONLY chick in OT, not even TRM was coming around at that point)
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

The best one I've had was someone thinking I made the XDA app LOL


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've gotten random messages like that. Once I had Twitch answer one for me... He was like "why are you harassing my employee"? The sender responded with a bunch of question marks...
> Otherwise, I just ignore them....
> (At this point I was literally the ONLY chick in OT, not even TRM was coming around at that point)
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



I find it ridiculously hilarious when a female emerges and everyone pounces...


----------



## Apex (Nov 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Is that theme Blue Infinitum with inverted apps?

Click to collapse



Gunmetal Cobalt CM10 theme... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Gunmetal Cobalt CM10 theme...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



I like that theme. I'm not using it atm...but it's very nice.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## Apex (Nov 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've gotten random messages like that. Once I had Twitch answer one for me... He was like "why are you harassing my employee"? The sender responded with a bunch of question marks...
> Otherwise, I just ignore them....
> (At this point I was literally the ONLY chick in OT, not even TRM was coming around at that point)
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Yeah, I plan on letting that one go un-responded... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*



Babydoll25 said:


> I like that theme. I'm not using atm...but it's very nice.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



I think I'm going to DL several ROMs today, and flash during the the week while I'm traveling for work... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Gunmetal Cobalt CM10 theme...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



I'll use it on my next flash...  fixing the inverts pisses me off, so I don't flash as much anymore...


----------



## JimJam707 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi guys


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

JimJam707 said:


> Hi guys

Click to collapse



GTFO n00b! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 4, 2012)

JimJam707 said:


> Hi guys

Click to collapse



GTFO NOOB!

Wait a minute....

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Nov 4, 2012)

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

JimJam707 said:


> Hi guys

Click to collapse



Jk man. Sup? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

Ok ropes and kit in the machine, time to crawl into that bath. Catch you all on the other side

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## JimJam707 (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Jk man. Sup?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Not much, just lot's of homework :C
How's things here?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Ok ropes and kit in the machine, time to crawl into that bath. Catch you all on the other side
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Dafuq 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## DanceOff (Nov 4, 2012)

Hiallsup?.jpg

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

Been caving all day meth. Dirty ropes and kit to clean, I just throw it in the washing machine 

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Hiallsup?.jpg
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Didn't we just get rid of you a couple weeks back? Gtfo noob

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## DanceOff (Nov 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Been caving all day meth. Dirty ropes and kit to clean, I just throw it in the washing machine
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Really? 
>Dafuq!

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Didn't we just get rid of you a couple weeks back? Gtfo noob
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Iamback.AVI

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Really?
> >Dafuq!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



No, I'm a mole really. Yes really

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi all

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DanceOff (Nov 4, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Hi

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi pp

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Hi
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Seriously. GTFO n00b 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## DanceOff (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Seriously. GTFO n00b
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse




Stfu
Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 4, 2012)

Message to all noobs.

ION CANNON READY

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Stfu
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Is your name in the first or second post? No? Gtfo. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## DanceOff (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Is your name in the first or second post? No? Gtfo.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Is your name there?
I think so !


But how come?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 4, 2012)

He isn't a noob.

Unlike you..

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 06:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Hi pp
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Jugg, what's jugging? 

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## a.cid (Nov 4, 2012)

Noobs...boobs everywhere!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> He isn't a noob.
> 
> Unlike you..
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



My hot bath at the mo:thumbup:

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Is your name there?
> I think so !
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## DanceOff (Nov 4, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Noobs...boobs everywhere!
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Yeah

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> My hot bath at the mo:thumbup:
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Nice.

Enjoy

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow. Some of you guys are jerks! Whoops, I forgot. I cant post here!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Yeah
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



*F*uck off dude

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

---------- Post added at 12:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> Wow. Some of you guys are jerks! Whoops, I forgot. I cant post here!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nope you can

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## veeman (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol @ title  

OK. Bye guys, had to stop in for that.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## werked (Nov 4, 2012)

In the town where I grew up today.... I'm happy to call it home and happy to not call it home. ((c what I did there))


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 4, 2012)

Where is BD when the bricks are needed!!?!?>>™®\|=`\€_€=¢<€€×|=¶€_€×¢<¢\!!!???!?!??!?!?!?*%73+3*(1919*3;%

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Nov 4, 2012)

If you are easily butt hurt, I don't recommend this thread, just sayin....


----------



## DanceOff (Nov 4, 2012)

werked said:


> ..

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Where is BD when the bricks are needed!!?!?>>™®\|=`\€_€=¢<€€×|=¶€_€×¢<¢\!!!???!?!??!?!?!?*%73+3*(1919*3;%
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Brick collecting would be my guess. The bricks she currently has don't seem to have much effect these days.

On a side note, you're all noobs because there's only 4 people who appear in post 1&2 and I'm one of those people.

JustSaying 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> GTFO n00b!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse











JimJam isn't a n00b. He's a retired member.  

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## DanceOff (Nov 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> JimJam isn't a n00b. He's a retired member.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



He was referring me dude !
And mephikun stfu

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> JimJam isn't a n00b. He's a retired member.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Lol I was joking about JimJam. Not joking about ShadowCode. Seriously SC gtfo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> JimJam isn't a n00b. He's a retired member.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Proof that these people are incapable of reading the second post.


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Brick collecting would be my guess. The bricks she currently has don't seem to have much effect these days.
> 
> On a side note, you're all noobs because there's only 4 people who appear in post 1&2 and I'm one of those people.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




You might wanna rethink that statement, lest a barrage of bricks finds it's way to your unprotected cranium.
On a side note: wtf is the deal with Swype moving my cursor so I end up typing anywhere but where I actually want to type
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> GTFO n00b!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Lol failed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> He was referring me dude !
> And mephikun stfu
> 
> Sent from hmy Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse




He quoted JimJam's post. 
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## DanceOff (Nov 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Proof that these people are incapable of reading the second post.
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



I read the second post many times !

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm off to scavenge the forest for food...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



How about if I put on a helmet?
It's not an unprotected cranium then 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm off to scavenge the forest for food...

Click to collapse



Grey squirrel is your best bet this time of year

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He quoted JimJam's post.
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse





Mephikun said:


> Lol I was joking about JimJam. Not joking about ShadowCode. Seriously SC gtfo
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> How about if I put on a helmet?
> It's not an unprotected cranium then
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse




Still not enough protection. 
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Still not enough protection.
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Damn it. 2 helmets? 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm off to scavenge the forest for food...

Click to collapse









Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 02:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Damn it. 2 helmets?
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Nope. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Grey squirrel is your best bet this time of year
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse





Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I found a wild mexican entree...  currently roasting it with radiation for six minutes...  the kitty almost didnt make it, but the prognosis is good...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I found a wild mexican entree...  currently roasting it with radiation for six minutes...  the kitty almost didnt make it, but the prognosis is good...

Click to collapse



Irradiated entree...nice catch. 
Don't forget to give that kitty some kibble. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------






I may make one of these....
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Irradiated entree...nice catch.
> Don't forget to give that kitty some kibble.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....
> ...

Click to collapse



Those always look so good...  It makes me want to violate all conditions of my partial freedom and go to the store and get the ingredients...  and when I arrive back home to several underpaid younger 20's public servants with guns drawn, I will present them with that picture...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2012)

Ugh..

Too much liquor last night 

2 shots of tequila,shot of Jaeger and some terrible sweet birthday shot and a s hit ton of beer!! 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ugh..
> 
> Too much liquor last night
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trust me I'm an expert with hangovers...  2 aspirins with water....  carbon-based foods...  burnt bread and bananas...  xanax if you have it, it helps the most...  then take a few more drinks...  but if you get drunk again, the hangover tomorrow will be twice as bad, because twice the hangover causing toxins are present...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

Right, bathed and watered and kits drying in the cupboard. I feel human again

I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 PM ----------

Evening BC

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ugh..
> 
> Too much liquor last night
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Trust me I'm an expert with hangovers...  2 aspirins with water....  carbon-based foods...  burnt bread and bananas...  xanax if you have it, it helps the most...  then take a few more drinks...  but if you get drunk again, the hangover tomorrow will be twice as bad, because twice the hangover causing toxins are present...

Click to collapse



I usually go with bacon and emergen-c fizzy vitamin drink. Works for me. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bacon sounds delicious 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Trust me I'm an expert with hangovers...  2 aspirins with water....  carbon-based foods...  burnt bread and bananas...  xanax if you have it, it helps the most...  then take a few more drinks...  but if you get drunk again, the hangover tomorrow will be twice as bad, because twice the hangover causing toxins are present...

Click to collapse



Two shots of underberg, kill or cure method for me

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Two shots of underberg, kill or cure method for me
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Underberg?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

Guess I'm gonna have a 3rd go with Linux...  3.6.5 kernel is stable, and the compat wifi drivers server is back up...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Underberg?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Comes in little shot bottles, not many places sell it, bottle is green.

I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------

data:image/jpeg;base64,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

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Comes in little shot bottles, not many places sell it, bottle is green.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bad pic is bad. 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Bad pic is bad.
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse





I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 09:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------

That's my first bad pic:banghead:

I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 09:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------

Try Google

I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------

No.... then try this http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Underberg

I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------

I killed the thread

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm your huckleberry
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Interesting.. is the alcohol in it? 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

Nope but it tastes like it might kill

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Nope but it tastes like it might kill
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Oh interesting where do I buy it in the States?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Nope but it tastes like it might kill
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Correction, yes and it tastes like it might kill

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Oh interesting where do I buy it in the States?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



http://bit.ly/Uand2a


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> http://bit.ly/Uand2a

Click to collapse



Lol I thought that was actually going to help me lol

Awesome though!

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Lol I thought that was actually going to help me lol
> 
> Awesome though!
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



You actually thought a link posted in this thread would actually be helpful? :silly:


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You actually thought a link posted in this thread would actually be helpful? :silly:
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Blaming the hangover... 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Blaming the hangover...
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I'll let you off because that was a good excuse 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi BD,  KC and BC 

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Nov 4, 2012)

Heeeey... just wrecked my car. 

Kick ass. 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## trell959 (Nov 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Heeeey... just wrecked my car.
> 
> Kick ass.
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Pics

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hi BD,  KC and BC
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey man.
How's it going?


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Apex (Nov 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Pics
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ah, I feel your empathy... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hey man.
> How's it going?
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



So tired.
Been walking whole day..
I might go to sleep early

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

Time for another go at this...  I refuse to be beaten...


----------



## trell959 (Nov 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Ah, I feel your empathy...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Kidding man, I know your feel. I remember when I wrecked my car 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> So tired.
> Been walking whole day..
> I might go to sleep early
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Rather you than me.
I've been lazy all day and just chilled at home 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Ah, I feel your empathy...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



It's not that we don't empathise with your loss, we just wanna see how much of a mess you made it

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Heeeey... just wrecked my car.
> 
> Kick ass.
> 
> Sent from my Atari Falcon 030

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear, are u ok?


----------



## Apex (Nov 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> It's not that we don't empathise with your loss, we just wanna see how much of a mess you made it
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Wasn't even me, that's the sh1itty part. Dude pulled out in front of me. Car =0 / Big Truck =1

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:35 PM ----------




ronnie498 said:


> Sorry to hear, are u ok?

Click to collapse



Yeah, we're good. Kids, and myself. Thanks for asking... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

Coffee.
I need some.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

Glad everyones ok Apex...

No go on linux even with kernel 3.6.5...  I'll try ndiswrapper later...


----------



## Apex (Nov 4, 2012)

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1456984
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Not good, could have been a lot worse, really am glad your ok though

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1456984
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



:/
As QM and some others (sorry don't remember who) said....I'm also glad your and your loved ones are okay.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## mzfantaztic (Nov 4, 2012)

*Thanks Quasi!!!*

Thank you Quasi for flashing my Thunderbolt!!!  We miss you at Comcast!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

On another note:
I gave Sparky a haircut. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

mzfantaztic said:


> Thank you Quasi for flashing my Thunderbolt!!!  We miss you at Comcast!!!!

Click to collapse



You're welcome...  Now that'll be about tree fiddy...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> On another note:
> I gave Sparky a haircut.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Yet another double post, are you running out of things to say Bd

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Yet another double post, are you running out of things to say Bd
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



What are talking about?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

You posted that in the what are you doing now thread

I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 12:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33691719

Post what you're doing right now!

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## werked (Nov 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Heeeey... just wrecked my car.
> 
> Kick ass.
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Sorry. Glad u r ok.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

Evening werked

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## trell959 (Nov 4, 2012)

Found an old computer in he garage.... Going to try and get Ubuntu running 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 4, 2012)

Bought a new phone last night

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX


----------



## Apex (Nov 4, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Bought a new phone last night
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX

Click to collapse



What'd you get? 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

Well its quiet in here tonight

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well its quiet in here tonight
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



I've not really posted all today 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> You posted that in the what are you doing now thread
> 
> I'm your huckleberry
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And your point would be?

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------




watt9493 said:


> Bought a new phone last night
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX

Click to collapse



And you bought a.....??

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> And your point would be?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just an observation

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## huggs (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey all. Anyone know a natural remedy for bubbleguts?
I don't like to use medicine.


----------



## werked (Nov 4, 2012)

Evening 2u2 jug.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 4, 2012)

huggs said:


> Hey all. Anyone know a natural remedy for bubbleguts?
> I don't like to use medicine.

Click to collapse



I have no idea what you mean by bubbleguts

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------




werked said:


> Evening 2u2 jug.

Click to collapse



Sup werked.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

Where is everyone tonight, the whole forum seems to have as much life as a morgue

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

Did a thundersh!t over teamviewer...  yea...  im that good...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Did a thundersh!t over teamviewer...  yea...  im that good...

Click to collapse



Erm, cheers for that..... I think

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Erm, cheers for that..... I think
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



When you can downgrade a radio, unlock the bootloader, adb shell the recovery, and give simple commands on flashing, with a phone you've never touched....  you just made it into the big leagues....  now I should build something...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> When you can downgrade a radio, unlock the bootloader, adb shell the recovery, and give simple commands on flashing, with a phone you've never touched....  you just make it into the big leagues....  now I should build something...

Click to collapse



Cheers for that. Been using team viewer for ages. sounds complicated but thinking about it the hardest bit I suppose is getting the other person to open dev options click abox and plug the phone in

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Cheers for that. Been using team viewer for ages. sounds complicated but thinking about it the hardest bit I suppose is getting the other person to open dev options click abox and plug the phone in
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



yea that's pretty much it...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 4, 2012)

Ok this thread has about as much life tonight as my work tomorrow, night night all see you tomorrow whilst I work my a?se off drinking coffee and watching films whilst getting paid.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## undercover (Nov 5, 2012)

Boooo, dead thread. 

Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 5, 2012)

Quit reviving it!!!!

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll


----------



## undercover (Nov 5, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Quit reviving it!!!!
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



You just did 

Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 5, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Quit reviving it!!!!
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse


----------



## undercover (Nov 5, 2012)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse



What he said. 

Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 5, 2012)

Why you dinamic troll duo!!!

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll


----------



## undercover (Nov 5, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Why you dinamic troll duo!!!
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



We've learned from the best. He's called M_T_M or something. Heard of him? 
Btw, do you even remember that you are my RC Godmother? 
Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## undercover (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> When you can downgrade a radio, unlock the bootloader, adb shell the recovery, and give simple commands on flashing, with a phone you've never touched....  you just made it into the big leagues....  now I should build something...

Click to collapse



Not really a big league... Done that a few times, it's the same as doing it on your own phone, the only difference is that you have to ask other people what's going on on the phone screen (depending on what you are doing ofc). 
And I'm a noob 

Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Not really a big league... Done that a few times, it's the same as doing it on your own phone, the only difference is that you have to ask other people what's going on on the phone screen (depending on what you are doing ofc).
> And I'm a noob
> 
> Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?

Click to collapse



Way to take the thunder out of his good thing. Y can't you just be happy for him?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## undercover (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Way to take the thunder out of his good thing. Y can't you just be happy for him?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Whoa, not meant to belittle anyone, honestly. Just shared my opinion. 
Being able to use fastboot, adb and such freely and being able to downgrade, unlock and use any cmds in it makes you an advanced user anyway. Once you are comfortable with this things, it means that you've made a big step forward. 

Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Whoa, not meant to belittle anyone, honestly. Just shared my opinion.
> Being able to use fastboot, adb and such freely and being able to downgrade, unlock and use any cmds in it makes you an advanced user anyway. Once you are comfortable with this things, it means that you've made a big step forward.
> 
> Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?

Click to collapse



Why so serious? 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Why so serious?
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse





Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

dudes kinda p!ssin me off in the .99999 thread...  sorry, but I don't take crap from folks...  I may be going on a 10day vacation if it escalates any further...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> dudes kinda p!ssin me off in the .99999 thread...  sorry, but I don't take crap from folks...  I may be going on a 10day vacation if it escalates any further...

Click to collapse



And you don't even give us a link. How inconsiderate, now I need to click at least twice and maybe even scroll


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> dudes kinda p!ssin me off in the .99999 thread...  sorry, but I don't take crap from folks...  I may be going on a 10day vacation if it escalates any further...

Click to collapse



You made me want to post in there.
Nice one 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You made me want to post in there.
> Nice one
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Yea he didn't like my PM...  said he clicked the triangle....   :crying:

---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> And you don't even give us a link. How inconsiderate, now I need to click at least twice and maybe even scroll

Click to collapse



Sorry bout that...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Yea he didn't like my PM...  said he clicked the triangle....   :crying:

Click to collapse



I'm guessing it wasn't the friendliest PM ever sent then 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm guessing it wasn't the friendliest PM ever sent then
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



just repeated what i said in the thread...  'you're a douche'...

He almost got the infamous video credits to Apex...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> just repeated what i said in the thread...  'you're a douche'...
> 
> He almost got the infamous video credits to Apex...

Click to collapse



Why didn't he just report it from the thread then, if he has actually reported you that is?


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Why didn't he just report it from the thread then, if he has actually reported you that is?
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



He probably did...  I really don't care...  if someone wants to sit and argue about some .99999 calculus while talking down to me, clearly he's a douche...  just thought I should let him know about his douchebag status...


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm reporting everyone in this thread...

































































For being ga-roovy... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> He probably did...  I really don't care...  if someone wants to sit and argue about some .99999 calculus while talking down to me, clearly he's a douche...  just thought I should let him know about his douchebag status...

Click to collapse



Fair play.
I know from comments you've spoke about before that you're really not bothered about telling people how it is, and I respect that. Too many people these days will just say whatever they can to keep people happy, whether it's true or not. I really can't stand people like that.
Tell them straight or GTFO!


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> He probably did...  I really don't care...  if someone wants to sit and argue about some .99999 calculus while talking down to me, clearly he's a douche...  just thought I should let him know about his douchebag status...

Click to collapse



Dudes who take math so seriously usually aren't the ones getting any ass... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Dudes who take math so seriously usually aren't the ones getting any ass...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Don't take life too seriously; you'll never get out alive. 



Also, good evening everyone.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Dudes who take math so seriously usually aren't the ones getting any ass...

Click to collapse



^^This.

---------------

Meh. I'm trying to figure out the most inexpensive way to build a 5Tflop cluster. I've been at it for weeks and it's been a royal nightmare attempting to sort the numbers out. I'm up to over a dozen solid builds with no end in sight.  

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

Lol


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi, everyone.  Hope everyone is peachy tonight:silly:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Werked.


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

Who wants to make me a cool sig?? :fingers-crossed:


----------



## trell959 (Nov 5, 2012)

Miles....

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> Who wants to make me a cool sig?? :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



I wish I knew how to :/
I'd be able to make myself a good sig pic then.


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 5, 2012)

Meph, I found your cat on imgur: http://imgur.com/gallery/AgDjm


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Meph, I found your cat on imgur: http://imgur.com/gallery/AgDjm

Click to collapse



Lol that's funny my cat is part Maine coon. Was supposed to be full, then half... Maybe 10%.lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> Who wants to make me a cool sig?? :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



You could ask the guy who made mine (link to profile in my sig), he could probably do it.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> Who wants to make me a cool sig?? :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



I'll do it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Lol


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You could ask the guy who made mine (link to profile in my sig), he could probably do it.

Click to collapse



I'll check him out, thanks.


Mephikun said:


> I'll do it
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



seriously??  will it look like yours??


ronnie498 said:


> Lol

Click to collapse



Hey, Ronnie!  :highfive:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Lol

Click to collapse



Another one of the many great sigs I've had 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> I'll check him out, thanks.
> 
> seriously??  will it look like yours??
> 
> Hey, Ronnie!  :highfive:

Click to collapse



No lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## trell959 (Nov 5, 2012)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse



Aren't you too young for that?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> Hey, Ronnie!  :highfive:

Click to collapse



:highfive:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 5, 2012)

Dead thread is dead. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

Woah. Ambulance just came, and as usual came because my landlord's wife called an ambulance. Every couple weeks an ambulance shows up but never with him inside. But he was this time. Looked like he was talking so I hope he's okay. Wow. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

Marco...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

Polo!








Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 5, 2012)

So this means no more useless people posting in here?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> So this means no more useless people posting in here?

Click to collapse



But you are still here.....?


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> So this means no more useless people posting in here?

Click to collapse



..


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> But you are still here.....?

Click to collapse



I'm on the list


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I'm on the list

Click to collapse



I was on a list once, some guy name Schindler wrote it.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I'm on the list

Click to collapse



You could still be taken off at any point though :what:


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## trell959 (Nov 5, 2012)

Slow evening bump

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I was on a list once, some guy name Schindler wrote it.

Click to collapse



Boo bad pun lol jk







KidCarter93 said:


> You could still be taken off at any point though :what:
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Crap


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

Sucks being at work bump


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I was on a list once, some guy name Schindler wrote it.

Click to collapse



There's still much worse lists to be on 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

---------- Post added at 03:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 AM ----------




The Archangel said:


> Boo bad pun lol jk
> 
> 
> 
> Crap

Click to collapse



Unless you start being a **** to people here, you'll be fine anyway.


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> There's still much worse lists to be on
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Like the perma-banned list for all EA games? 





errr...wait...I'm on that list too.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> ..

Click to collapse









Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Like the perma-banned list for all EA games?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was thinking the school registration list because it means you're back at school. That would be bad times :/


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I was thinking the school registration list because it means you're back at school. That would be bad times :/
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



School only sucks while you are in it. Once you are done with school you miss it.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> School only sucks while you are in it. Once you are done with school you miss it.

Click to collapse



And even though parents/teachers/older people tell you at at the time, you never believe them until it actually happens.


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Like the perma-banned list for all EA games?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How'd you manage that


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> How'd you manage that

Click to collapse



Base raping with a chopper on Bad Company 2. Turns out there was an EA forum admin on the other team. He called me out by name on the forums for it cussing me out so I told him to stop crying like a b*tch. Apparently cussing on EA's forums is a perma-bannable offense. I was perma-banned, he deleted the thread so I couldn't prove he cussed me out first.



And I killed the thread.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Base raping with a chopper on Bad Company 2. Turns out there was an EA forum admin on the other team. He called me out by name on the forums for it cussing me out so I told him to stop crying like a b*tch. Apparently cussing on EA's forums is a perma-bannable offense. I was perma-banned, he deleted the thread so I couldn't prove he cussed me out first.
> 
> 
> 
> And I killed the thread.

Click to collapse



I use to play that also.

That would do it.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Base raping with a chopper on Bad Company 2. Turns out there was an EA forum admin on the other team. He called me out by name on the forums for it cussing me out so I told him to stop crying like a b*tch. Apparently cussing on EA's forums is a perma-bannable offense. I was perma-banned, he deleted the thread so I couldn't prove he cussed me out first.
> 
> 
> 
> And I killed the thread.

Click to collapse



Lol nice. Looks like it's time for a new username and ip change

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol nice. Looks like it's time for a new username and ip change
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



It was on XBOX, so that would involve getting a completely new gamertag. 

Which I did, lol. 

Storm McCloud is my GT for most games and Archangel Storm (Chosen because I'm a pilot on every Battlefield game) is my gamertag for EA games.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 5, 2012)

Might need to get a new 360 soon


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Might need to get a new 360 soon

Click to collapse



Yours red ringing?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

nap was good...  needed that...


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

Quiet


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> Quiet

Click to collapse



Too quiet....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

I'll break the silence....






























Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'll break the silence....
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


>

Click to collapse



What?  Do I look different than you expected?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah didn't you know he is called Skinny just like really tall guys are called Tiny.


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

TheDISGUSTINGFATNASTYDrummer said:


> What?  Do I look different than you expected?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Yes, you have fooled us all. :what: 
Btw, FTFY.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

IGETwerkedNONSTOP said:


> Yes, you have fooled us all. :what:
> Btw, FTFY.

Click to collapse



Damn...so its gonna be like that....

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Damn...so its gonna be like that....
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I'd be worried that I offended you but I've seen your pics.  not fat, not disgusting, not nasty. :thumbup:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> I'd be worried that I offended you but I've seen your pics.  not fat, not disgusting, not nasty. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Did you read your new user name above?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Did you read your new user name above?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Nice, you slipped that one by me.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> Nice, you slipped that one by me.

Click to collapse



Such a perfect "that's what she said" comment, lol.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Such a perfect "that's what she said" comment, lol.

Click to collapse



Or my SIG 

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------

Storm and Werked, are you both still at work?  What do you do?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Such a perfect "that's what she said" comment, lol.

Click to collapse



OR, my sig.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> OR, my sig.

Click to collapse



Can't see it on Tapatalk.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Can't see it on Tapatalk.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Exactly, see what I did there?!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Or my SIG
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm a network admin, basically my job is to monitor my companies network overnight and if anything messes up I work to fix it.

---------- Post added at 12:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------




werked said:


> Exactly, see what I did there?!

Click to collapse



Eye c no cig and eye yam on da web.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> Exactly, see what I did there?!

Click to collapse



Why i oughta....







StormMcCloud said:


> I'm a network admin, basically my job is to monitor my companies network overnight and if anything messes up I work to fix it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like fun, except not lol

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Why i oughta....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahh but I get to be on here and surf the web if nothing is going on. Plus it pays REALLY well.

Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yours red ringing?

Click to collapse



Sold it this past June


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Ahh but I get to be on here and surf the web if nothing is going on. Plus it pays REALLY well.
> 
> Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I figured that.  I have friends that do what you do, and they're happy at their jobs.  

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> [/COLOR]Storm and Werked, are you both still at work?  What do you do?
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I work for a chemical company, basically monitor equipment all day/night. Not my field but job market was not hitting on much when I got out of the military. I have my BS in Health Science;Health Care Management and AS in Clinical Laboratory Science. So, yea....totally out of my field. I'm semi comfy here now tho so hope to stay for a while. Benefits definitely outweigh the bad stuff.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> I work for a chemical company, basically monitor equipment all day/night. Not my field but job market was not hitting on much when I got out of the military. I have my BS in Health Science;Health Care Management and AS in Clinical Laboratory Science. So, yea....totally out of my field. I'm semi comfy here now tho so hope to stay for a while. Benefits definitely outweigh the bad stuff.

Click to collapse



Funny where we end up! Lol.  You have an excellent background, topped off by your military experience.  Much respect for that.


Me?  Career musician from age 15-33...had to make a choice between my wife and daughters and music.  So I did, and just like you, I work out of my element.  Except its a bit chillier in my building.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> I work for a chemical company, basically monitor equipment all day/night. Not my field but job market was not hitting on much when I got out of the military. I have my BS in Health Science;Health Care Management and AS in Clinical Laboratory Science. So, yea....totally out of my field. I'm semi comfy here now tho so hope to stay for a while. Benefits definitely outweigh the bad stuff.

Click to collapse



What branch were you in?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh no.  Someone necro'd the Rapping Thread.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Oh no.  Someone necro'd the Rapping Thread.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



What an idiot 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What an idiot
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Whoever it was should have bamboo shoved under their fingernails.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Whoever it was should have bamboo shoved under their fingernails.

Click to collapse



+1 to that. I mean, rap of all things 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

Brb...I'm gonna necro Extreme Metal Fans of XDA thread...

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Apex

Glad you are okay.

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Brb...I'm gonna necro Extreme Metal Fans of XDA thread...
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Necro Night FTW!


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Brb...I'm gonna necro Extreme Metal Fans of XDA thread...
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hi Apex
> 
> Glad you are okay.
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



speaking of necro...


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> speaking of necro...

Click to collapse



Dfaq?

You call me necro?!

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Dfaq?
> 
> You call me necro?!
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That is sick man, I didn't know you were into that kind of thing.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Dfaq?
> 
> You call me necro?!
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No, but it's seems as though you're 28 pages or so behind in the thread lol

I'm not doubting your sentiment, but we WERE talking about necro threads as you came in.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

night everyone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> night everyone...

Click to collapse



Hi and bye?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> night everyone...

Click to collapse



Night Quasi


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

Storm....I wonder if Jascek even remembers starting that thread you just necro'd.  Prolly not.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Storm....I wonder if Jascek even remembers starting that thread you just necro'd.  Prolly not.

Click to collapse



Hahaha nope probably not, but I wanted to necro a good one.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hi and bye?

Click to collapse



Think I need more sleep or alcohol...  one of the two..

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Think I need more sleep or alcohol...  one of the two..
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Can't have one without the other.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Think I need more sleep or alcohol...  one of the two..
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Just do both, I mean alcohol does lead to sleep.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

If you're gonna necro, do it properly.


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> If you're gonna necro, do it properly.
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Pfffft.  Anyone can find the oldest threads....Storm found the original MTM thread.  A diamond in the rough.  Storm wins.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Pfffft.  Anyone can find the oldest threads....Storm found the original MTM thread.  A diamond in the rough.  Storm wins.

Click to collapse



I don't even care. I necro'd as far as possible in this forum, so I'm happy with that xD


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

Soon...  got some other things I need to figure out first...  or at least let them figure themselves out...  so hard to yield control of what I want to be mine...  and the resentments...  even with some age under my belt...  they still cage what should be free...  I am not myself anymore...  maybe I never was...  I need sleep or massive intoxication...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I don't even care. I necro'd as far as possible in this forum, so I'm happy with that xD
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



As far as possible? Pssh, check the date on the one I necroed!


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No, but it's seems as though you're 28 pages or so behind in the thread lol
> 
> I'm not doubting your sentiment, but we WERE talking about necro threads as you came in.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I skipped reading last 3 pages 

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> As far as possible? Pssh, check the date on the one I necroed!

Click to collapse



Only last year 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Only last year
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



You're just jelly you didn't find it.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> You're just jelly you didn't find it.

Click to collapse



I didn't need to/want to 
I'm happy enough bumping a thread almost half my age xD


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I didn't need to/want to
> I'm happy enough bumping a thread almost half my age xD
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



That put things in perspective.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I didn't need to/want to
> I'm happy enough bumping a thread almost half my age xD
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



lol silly young'en


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That put things in perspective.

Click to collapse




StormMcCloud said:


> lol silly young'en

Click to collapse



Just a bit...


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

For the Scorpios...

Scorpio Nov 5 2012 
Is someone judging you now, Scorpio? Is there someone among your circle of friends or family members who doesn't approve of your lifestyle or a choice you are making? If so, let it go in one ear and out the other. It may be hard to do, but you must not get too attached to someone else's expectations of you, or to the way someone else sees your life. Even as a child, you were probably more mature than the other children, and you don't usually behave in a reckless way. Take your time and make the decisions that are best for you, no matter what anyone says. 

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just a bit...
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



we still sort of like you around here, so it's gravy.

---------- Post added at 10:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> For the Scorpios...
> 
> Scorpio Nov 5 2012
> Is someone judging you now, Scorpio? Is there someone among your circle of friends or family members who doesn't approve of your lifestyle or a choice you are making? If so, let it go in one ear and out the other. It may be hard to do, but you must not get too attached to someone else's expectations of you, or to the way someone else sees your life. Even as a child, you were probably more mature than the other children, and you don't usually behave in a reckless way. Take your time and make the decisions that are best for you, no matter what anyone says.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm a Cancer who smokes....i've been double-dog-dared in this life.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> we still sort of like you around here, so it's gravy.

Click to collapse



I've always known that's the best I could hope for, so that's great to hear 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> For the Scorpios...
> 
> Scorpio Nov 5 2012
> Is someone judging you now, Scorpio? Is there someone among your circle of friends or family members who doesn't approve of your lifestyle or a choice you are making? If so, let it go in one ear and out the other. It may be hard to do, but you must not get too attached to someone else's expectations of you, or to the way someone else sees your life. Even as a child, you were probably more mature than the other children, and you don't usually behave in a reckless way. Take your time and make the decisions that are best for you, no matter what anyone says.
> ...

Click to collapse



I was 3 days too early to be a Scorpio. 

Libra FTW!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I was 3 days too early to be a Scorpio.
> 
> Libra FTW!

Click to collapse



You may fall on the cusp...  and have traits of both...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> You may fall on the cusp...  and have traits of both...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



That I do good sir.

I absolutely LOVE to argue, definitely not a trait of a Libra.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm a Virgo

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I'm a Virgo
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



VirGO-AWAY!





Couldn't resist.:victory:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

If I knew what Apex and werked are it'll do a compatibility thing...  DailyHoroscope FTW!  Just play in y'all...


Not sent from your phone...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I'm a Virgo
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



John Virgo?




''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

@Storm.... Army
@Quasi.... Cancer
Tried to quote but.... 
Uncooperative Tapatalk is uncooperative.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

Tapatalk, Y U NO f*cking work half the time???

Seriously... when I'm on WiFi, I get constant failures to connect.  All my other sh*t works on WiFi though.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> @Storm.... Army
> @Quasi.... Cancer
> Tried to quote but....
> Uncooperative Tapatalk is uncooperative.

Click to collapse



Ahh, fun. I was in the Marines.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

Well I don't know what Apex is so chose Scorpio...


SCORPIO and CANCER.
Scorpio and Cancer are both water elements, and this makes it easier for the two of you to get along. The relationship between Scorpio and Cancer is comfortable, since neither of you have to impress the other. The attraction between the two of you is mutual and the relationship is one of the best Scorpio could have with any other sign. You have the same traits as Cancer does. Both of you are caring, emotional and sensitive. However, when it comes to love, you would feel that you give much more than you receive. Cancer is very adaptable and can cope with some of the characteristics of Scorpio that are not very pleasant, such as oppressiveness and possessiveness. However, you should be more considerate and avoid taking advantage of Cancer, as this could easily break your relationship. You are naturally driven by passion, whereas Cancer yearns for emotional attachment before they can show their passion. Despite some of the traits of Scorpio that usually put people off, Cancer tends to tolerate them no matter what. Cancer has a great connection with Scorpio on a whole different level, which makes them endearing to Scorpio. It also enables you to open up. The relationship between the two of you may last a lifetime. 
 -- 
Copyright © DailyHoroscope.
Download it now — http://bit.ly/DHmobile
Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm a Cancer who married a Sagitarius/Capricorn cuspy.  Analyse that.




But it should be noted that I lost my virginity to a Scorpio.
Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 5, 2012)

so who wants to buy me a 360 lol jk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> so who wants to buy me a 360 lol jk

Click to collapse



Don't get me started.  I hate video games and everything they do to people.


BTW, I thought you were gonna disappear for a while.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Don't get me started.  I hate video games and everything they do to people.
> 
> 
> BTW, I thought you were gonna disappear for a while.
> ...

Click to collapse



...you mean you hate that they give people hours of entertainment while allowing them to meet new people from around the world?


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Don't get me started.  I hate video games and everything they do to people.
> 
> 
> BTW, I thought you were gonna disappear for a while.
> ...

Click to collapse



recent scientific studies prove that playing video games improve hand-eye coordination. i can testify to it.

i just like having something to do in my down time,plus i miss my friends online.

it was for 2 days only


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> recent scientific studies prove that playing video games improve hand-eye coordination. i can testify to it.
> 
> i just like having something to do in my down time,plus i miss my friends online.
> 
> it was for 2 days only

Click to collapse



Agreed, I met some of my best friends on XBOX Live while playing COD4.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> recent scientific studies prove that playing video games improve hand-eye coordination. i can testify to it.
> 
> i just like having something to do in my down time,plus i miss my friends online.
> 
> it was for 2 days only

Click to collapse



I have excellent hand eye coordination...  could be the Nintendo....

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> recent scientific studies prove that playing video games improve hand-eye coordination. i can testify to it.
> 
> i just like having something to do in my down time,plus i miss my friends online.
> 
> it was for 2 days only

Click to collapse



Learn to play drums.  Same thing, and you can make a living from it.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> ...you mean you hate that they give people hours of entertainment while allowing them to meet new people from around the world?

Click to collapse



Again, I did that by playing drums.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Agreed, I met some of my best friends on XBOX Live while playing COD4.

Click to collapse



most of my time was on halo or black ops,sometimes bc2


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Learn to play drums.  Same thing, and you can make a living from it.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not possible in my house, plus i prefer to listen to music then play it anyway.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Again, I did that by playing drums.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Not everyone is musically tallented. If they were everyone in the world would be a musician and then music wouldn't matter at all.



The Archangel said:


> most of my time was on halo or black ops,sometimes bc2

Click to collapse



For me it was Rainbow 6: Rogue Spear, Battlefield 1942, Battlefield 2, COD4, WaW, Bad Company, MW2, Bad Company 2, Black Ops, Battlefield 3, MW3.

With the random MMO being thrown in here and there.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Not everyone is musically tallented. If they were everyone in the world would be a musician and then music wouldn't matter at all.

Click to collapse



If everyone was a gamer, the game wouldn't matter at all.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Not everyone is musically tallented. If they were everyone in the world would be a musician and then music wouldn't matter at all.

Click to collapse



I played clarinet and cymbols...  waiting for laughing...  band was fun though...  regret dropping out...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> But it should be noted that I lost my virginity to a Scorpio.
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



There you go with the comment+sig. :beer: good job.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I played clarinet and cymbols...  waiting for laughing...  band was fun though...  regret dropping out...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



I regret NOT getting involved in band, because its free fundamentals...I thought I was too cool for that after getting paid $80 for my first gig as a Sophomore.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Not everyone is musically tallented. If they were everyone in the world would be a musician and then music wouldn't matter at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



when i lost internet,still dont have it. i played skyrim,since its a big game an endlessly playable, very often. but my 360 is gone an theres not crap to play on ubuntu.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> If everyone was a gamer, the game wouldn't matter at all.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Ahh but with games there is always someone who is obviously better than the others. With music it is all subject to opinion.


----------



## K.A. (Nov 5, 2012)

Y U NO add me to probationary members list? :crying: I'd asked to be one a helluva long time back..


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Ahh but with games there is always someone who is obviously better than the others. With music it is all subject to opinion.

Click to collapse



With music, there is always someone who is obviously better than the others.  With games it is all subject to opinion.


Parallels?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

Are we really comparing music and by music I mean making music....an art.... to video games?? Come on guys, kinda reaching don't ya think?? No disrespect meant by that at all. If you loving gaming that's cool, I'm just saying.... Not even close to being on the same level.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I regret NOT getting involved in band, because its free fundamentals...I thought I was too cool for that after getting paid $80 for my first gig as a Sophomore.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Yea I was in the geeky crowd with 180+ IQs at a prep school...  after I dropped out of band I became the predecessor to goth...  40 inch britches doc martens and a wallet chain down to my knee..  and the black trench coat...  year after year I'd get expelled from each school...  finally with my parents pushing enough I finished college in 6 yrs...  also drugs were a big part of my life back then...  I was determined to use more and know more than the next guy...

I should a stayed in band LOL

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> Are we really comparing music and by music I mean making music....an art.... to video games?? Come on guys, kinda reaching don't ya think?? No disrespect meant by that at all. If you loving gaming that's cool, I'm just saying.... Not even close to being on the same level.

Click to collapse



hes got a point..


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 5, 2012)

Mafia!? Y u no help me build supercomputer to break Top 500 list!?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 5, 2012)

i just remember nobody offered to buy me a 360. greedy little fools  jk


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> With music, there is always someone who is obviously better than the others.  With games it is all subject to opinion.
> 
> 
> Parallels?
> ...

Click to collapse



No, it really isn't subject to opinion, there are leaderboards that literally show who is better. 



werked said:


> Are we really comparing music and by music I mean making music....an art.... to video games?? Come on guys, kinda reaching don't ya think?? No disrespect meant by that at all. If you loving gaming that's cool, I'm just saying.... Not even close to being on the same level.

Click to collapse



I know right? Video games are soo much cooler. 
It's like comparing apples and oranges. Oranges are awesome and apples suck.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 5, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Mafia!? Y u no help me build supercomputer to break Top 500 list!?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



thats ironic, i plan on going to college for computer engineering


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 5, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> *She's* got a point..

Click to collapse



FTFY.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> Are we really comparing music and by music I mean making music....an art.... to video games?? Come on guys, kinda reaching don't ya think?? No disrespect meant by that at all. If you loving gaming that's cool, I'm just saying.... Not even close to being on the same level.

Click to collapse



You're right.  Drumming was never my hobby.  It was my living.

Can't make a living playing COD.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> hes got a point..

Click to collapse



You called Werked a "he"


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I know right? Video games are soo much cooler.
> It's like comparing apples and oranges. Oranges are awesome and apples suck.

Click to collapse



Ok, you win. boys are impossible.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 5, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> FTFY.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



ooops didnt know that. thanks


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 5, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> thats ironic, i plan on going to college for computer engineering

Click to collapse



While Top 500 is my long term goal, for now I'd settle for a 3-5 TFlop system.


Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Mafia!? Y u no help me build supercomputer to break Top 500 list!?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



U can borrow some of my computing power...  setup a botnet...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 5, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> While Top 500 is my long term goal, for now I'd settle for a 3-5 TFlop system.
> 
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



thats one hell of a system. theres still alot i need to learn lol.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

I give up, storm.  You can't play Master of Puppets on drums anymore than I can break the leaderboard on one of your silly games. 

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You're right.  Drumming was never my hobby.  It was my living.
> 
> Can't make a living playing COD.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Not true, you can actually make a living playing video games. But like with music you have to be really, really, really good. 

"Pro-gamer: Professional gamers play video games for money.[13] Whether a professional gamer is a subtype of the hardcore gamer largely depends on the degree to which a professional gamer is financially dependent upon the income derived from gaming. So far as a professional gamer is financially dependent upon gaming, the time spent playing is no longer "leisure" time. In countries of Asia, particularly South Korea and Japan, professional gamers are sponsored by large companies and can earn more than $100,000USD a year, in addition to the following that some obtain.[14] In the United States, Major League Gaming has contracted Electronic Sports Gamers with $250,000USD yearly deals.[15]"



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I give up, storm.  You can't play Master of Puppets on drums anymore than I can break the leaderboard on one of your silly games.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Huzzah I win! 



Oh and I've said it before, I'll say it again, I love to argue, lol, and I will argue about damn near anything.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> U can borrow some of my computing power...  setup a botnet...

Click to collapse



Lulz. The...erhm...men in suits don't like me running botnets. It kind of upsets them given my propensity for...network testing.




The Archangel said:


> thats one hell of a system. theres still alot i need to learn lol.

Click to collapse



Mhm...5 Teraflops would equate to (roughly) 42 i7 3770K's at 80% efficiency. Meaning outside of dedicated supercomputing tasks it could handle just about anything.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Not true, you can actually make a living playing video games. But like with music you have to be really, really, really good.
> 
> "Pro-gamer: Professional gamers play video games for money.[13] Whether a professional gamer is a subtype of the hardcore gamer largely depends on the degree to which a professional gamer is financially dependent upon the income derived from gaming. So far as a professional gamer is financially dependent upon gaming, the time spent playing is no longer "leisure" time. In countries of Asia, particularly South Korea and Japan, professional gamers are sponsored by large companies and can earn more than $100,000USD a year, in addition to the following that some obtain.[14] In the United States, Major League Gaming has contracted Electronic Sports Gamers with $250,000USD yearly deals.[15]"

Click to collapse



believe it or not, i faced team optics in black once. the kicked my teams ass horibbly but i did get a few kills(the only ones) from them.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Not true, you can actually make a living playing video games. But like with music you have to be really, really, really good.
> 
> "Pro-gamer: Professional gamers play video games for money.[13] Whether a professional gamer is a subtype of the hardcore gamer largely depends on the degree to which a professional gamer is financially dependent upon the income derived from gaming. So far as a professional gamer is financially dependent upon gaming, the time spent playing is no longer "leisure" time. In countries of Asia, particularly South Korea and Japan, professional gamers are sponsored by large companies and can earn more than $100,000USD a year, in addition to the following that some obtain.[14] In the United States, Major League Gaming has contracted Electronic Sports Gamers with $250,000USD yearly deals.[15]"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hR5YNqE3K8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 5, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lulz. The...erhm...men in suits don't like me running botnets. It kind of upsets them given my propensity for...network testing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hello android source building


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> believe it or not, i faced team optics in black once. the kicked my teams ass horibbly but i did get a few kills(the only ones) from them.

Click to collapse



Very cool, I've yet to run into any pro-gamers. Mostly because I only play hardcore mode on games and for some reason the "pros" don't. Just tells me they aren't good enough to hang with the real players.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lulz. The...erhm...men in suits don't like me running botnets. It kind of upsets them given my propensity for...network testing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Would xda run any faster?  No...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 5, 2012)

i dont wish that ass kicking i got on a noob. they are so proficient with how they move. Nothing they do is wasted. my kills i got from them was only because i was a sniper. thats one thing im lethal at, when me an my guys played. i was called the "anti-sniper",they say "hey arch,we got a niper". id die come back then with in 30secs the other sniper was dead.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 5, 2012)

alright fools, ill be back going to mess with xmbc on linux


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> i dont wish that ass kicking i got on a noob. they are so proficient with how they move. Nothing they do is wasted. my kills i got from them was only because i was a sniper. thats one thing im lethal at, when me an my guys played. i was called the "anti-sniper",they say "hey arch,we got a niper". id die come back then with in 30secs the other sniper was dead.

Click to collapse



I beat Mike Tyson a few times...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

So someone has already complained about the length of my sig, and I don't disagree, but I'm a retard when it comes to this stuff....so help. Nao.

I wanna bring my annoying gif up to the right of the mafia logo and put Miranda's ribbon all the way to right of the screen.  

If you're less retarded than I am, you should be able to help.  Take it easy on me.  I'm very old.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So someone has already complained about the length of my sig, and I don't disagree, but I'm a retard when it comes to this stuff....so help. Nao.
> 
> I wanna bring my annoying gif up to the right of the mafia logo and put Miranda's ribbon all the way to right of the screen.
> 
> If you're less retarded than I am, you should be able to help.  Take it easy on me.  I'm very old.

Click to collapse



Paste ur sig code and I'll fire up the computer...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Paste ur sig code and I'll fire up the computer...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



this is funny.








BTW, I'm huge in Bangalore.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

though no clue how to get them to line up...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> though no clue how to get them to line up...

Click to collapse



you could have added an audience.  it looks like i'm playing to an empty room.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> though no clue how to get them to line up...

Click to collapse



I'll fix it...

But you gotta watch this video...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'll fix it...
> 
> But you gotta watch this video...

Click to collapse



I'm only 3 minutes in and it brings back a lot of memories....he was so young....such an enigma in that sport.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

Put  around the Miranda pic to put it on the right hand side.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Put  around the Miranda pic to put it on the right hand side.

Click to collapse



gotcha.  thanks man.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

Good morning all, how is everyone this fine chilly day

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

And you should just be able to put the code for the gif on the same line as the mafia pic and it work fine, but if not, put ​ around the gif to centralize it.
Just keep tweaking the set up until it looks all good


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Put  around the Miranda pic to put it on the right hand side.

Click to collapse



I'm bout done...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm bout done...

Click to collapse



Done....KC got it.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Done....KC got it.

Click to collapse



still kinda big....  check my sig...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> still kinda big....  check my sig...

Click to collapse



you look like me!  AND you're huge in Bangalore?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> you look like me!  AND you're huge in Bangalore?

Click to collapse



lmao!!!


```
[CENTER]BTW, I'm huge in Bangalore.[/CENTER]

[FLOATLEFT][IMG]http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y209/chrislight/skinny.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y209/chrislight/23usr9.png[/IMG][/FLOATLEFT]

[FLOATRIGHT][IMG]http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y209/chrislight/pgMHC.jpg[/IMG][/FLOATRIGHT]
```


----------



## a.cid (Nov 5, 2012)

Or simply hide it like mine!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

Hmm...I need to make me a new sig as well now...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

I like my minimalistic sig...  but I may make another...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Or simply hide it like mine!
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



no need to hide anymore.  be gay, be proud!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> no need to hide anymore.  be gay, be proud!

Click to collapse



It's still kinda big man...  try the code I pasted...  it'll cut the size in half...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It's still kinda big man...  try the code I pasted...  it'll cut the size in half...

Click to collapse



u no like it now?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> u no like it now?

Click to collapse



Yea its good now...  I wanted to put the huge in bangladore in the middle and bold it with bigger text...  it would require the use of a table though...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Yea its good now...  I wanted to put the huge in bangladore in the middle and bold it with bigger text...  it would require the use of a table though...

Click to collapse



Dont bother...I like how it's there, but it's under-stated.


Ya know, for a useless impaired southerner, you're not half bad.:good::good::good::good::good:


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> If I knew what Apex and werked are it'll do a compatibility thing...  DailyHoroscope FTW!  Just play in y'all...
> 
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Aries, but just barely... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dont bother...I like how it's there, but it's under-stated.
> 
> 
> Ya know, for a useless impaired southerner, you're not half bad.:good::good::good::good::good:

Click to collapse



I got it...  hows it now?

---------- Post added at 03:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 AM ----------

sig fail


----------



## a.cid (Nov 5, 2012)

Is anyone a Sagittarius here?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I got it...  hows it now?

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

shows up fine in the preview....






ill try again...  im a little ocd...


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

Very early g'morning to you dudes and dudettes... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## trell959 (Nov 5, 2012)

Can't sleep 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Very early g'morning to you dudes and dudettes...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



I'm still getting drunk here, don't ruin it.


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

Morning to those of you just wondering in. I know most of you are across the pond but Apex, what in gawds name are you doing up this early?? By my shady calculations its still sleepy time where you are.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

Howdy Apex and Trell.


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning to those of you just wondering in. I know most of you are across the pond but Apex, what in gawds name are you doing up this early?? By my shady calculations its still sleepy time where you are.

Click to collapse



Trust me, I don't want to be up. Indeed, it's still very much sleepy time here, but I have to head to DFW Airport Cargo to get ready to courier a shipment from several museums to locations on the west coast. Basically, Apex up = stupid job... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## trell959 (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Howdy Apex and Trell.

Click to collapse



Hey Storm.... 

Hey everyone up

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

I couldn't resist...Eden was barely a year old....she's 7 now...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey Storm....
> 
> Hey everyone up
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You've missed quite a bit of really disturbingly random stuff.


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Trust me, I don't want to be up. Indeed, it's still very much sleepy time here, but I have to head to DFW Airport Cargo to get ready to courier a shipment from several museums to locations on the west coast. Basically, Apex up = stupid job...
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



This is why I will win the lottery (without ever playing the lottery):victory:


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> This is why I will win the lottery (without ever playing the lottery):victory:

Click to collapse



Speaking of...the lottery is up to 140-some-odd-million....I should buy a ticket. 

Note: If I win the lottery I will buy something cool for the people I like here in the mafia thread.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

Well Skinny I keep trying to incorporate one of these...  but it slightly offsets the Miranda photo


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Speaking of...the lottery is up to 140-some-odd-million....I should buy a ticket.
> 
> Note: If I win the lottery I will buy something cool for the people I like here in the mafia thread.

Click to collapse



I like beer. (*hint, hint*) 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## trell959 (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> You've missed quite a bit of really disturbingly random stuff.

Click to collapse



Like? All I saw was talk about horoscopes, and music v. Video games.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

From the Aries perspective

ARIES and CANCER.
If you enter into a relationship with Cancer, you have to brace yourself for frequent misunderstandings and ego clashes. Cancer is very sensitive and emotional and will need to be reassured constantly. Due to the fact that you, Aries, are independent and impatient, it is unlikely that you will be able to fulfill Cancer's wishes. The two of you have different ways of expressing yourselves. That creates a challenge in the relationship. Cancer is soft, nurturing, considerate, maternal and caring. Occasionally, Cancer may confuse your independent nature and think of you as insensitive, bossy and inconsiderate. These feelings may cause Cancer to resent Aries and, in the end, make them unwilling to continue with the relationship. Aries will often be frustrated since Cancer is prone to severe mood swings. Romantically, you have to be sensitive and caring, as Cancer is usually sensual and responsive. Both of your zodiac signs are light on their feet and outgoing. Both of you can be flexible and adjust easily to new situations. Cancer is more home loving and will be able to provide Aries with a well-kept home and delicious home cooked meal. The combination between Aries and Cancer comes out best during emergency situations. Aries is also likely to assume the role of a provider, whereas Cancer tends to concentrate on being a homemaker. 
 -- 
Copyright © DailyHoroscope.
Download it now — http://bit.ly/DHmobile

From the Cancer perspective

CANCER and ARIES.
The major aspects that come to the fore with this pairing have to do with misunderstanding and ego clashing. The reason for this is that you two have very divergent points of view. The temperament and emotional nature of Cancer require plenty of reassurance and some sensitivity from Aries. This, however, cannot be sufficiently fulfilled by Aries who is independent and spontaneous. Many times, Cancer may perceive Aries's independent and free flowing nature as inconsideration or bossiness. As a result of this, Aries could build up some kind of resentment as a counteractive measure. Cancer has moods that fluctuate from day to day, which may cause emotional strain on both sides. On a positive note, Aries is likely to be treated to a well-maintained house and home-cooked meals, as Cancers make good homemakers. For this union to succeed, Aries will be required to develop a sense of patience because Cancer is always ready and willing to kiss and make up. The main similarity between Cancer and Aries has to do with handling of emergencies, which both of you do with excellence. The two of you can make good business partners as well. An ideal situation for this pairing in a romantic setting is for Cancer to be the homemaker, while Aries maintains the role of a breadwinner. 
 -- 
Copyright © DailyHoroscope.
Download it now — http://bit.ly/DHmobile

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Well Skinny I keep trying to incorporate one of these...  but it slightly offsets the Miranda photo

Click to collapse



don't try so hard....The Bangalore thing is total joke...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Like? All I saw was talk about horoscopes, and music v. Video games.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And thread necroing



Apex_Strider said:


> I like beer. (*hint, hint*)
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



I was thinking more along the lines of an Aventador but if you really want beer....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> This is why I will win the lottery (without ever playing the lottery):victory:

Click to collapse



Try those scratcher things....

Im not a very good gambler, but the Mexicans here love them.  Maybe they know something I don't know.  Care to chime in MTM?


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't believe in horoscopes, Santa Claus, or politics... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> don't try so hard....The Bangalore thing is total joke...

Click to collapse



well just gotta love this font...


----------



## trell959 (Nov 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I don't believe in horoscopes, Santa Claus, or politics...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



I don't really pay attention to em'.

Is anyone in here an Aries?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I don't really pay attention to em'.
> 
> Is anyone in here an Aries?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I am, by birth date. However, I exemplify hardly any characteristics of being one... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> well just gotta love this font...

Click to collapse



Ooooo, i want that as my sig.  i've finally found the perfect sig!!  so fitting. :victory:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> Ooooo, i want that as my sig.  i've finally found the perfect sig!!  so fitting. :victory:

Click to collapse



im a bit of a font whore myself...so yeah....give it to her.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> Ooooo, i want that as my sig.  i've finally found the perfect sig!!  so fitting. :victory:

Click to collapse



too late...  and its clickable...


----------



## trell959 (Nov 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I am, by birth date. However, I exemplify hardly any characteristics of being one...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Same here.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> Ooooo, i want that as my sig.  i've finally found the perfect sig!!  so fitting. :victory:

Click to collapse



you can have it werked, im just playing around....

used to msg people at comcast all big with that font...  Thug Life...


----------



## trell959 (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of an Aventador but if you really want beer....

Click to collapse



458 please 


Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> you can have it werked, im just playing around....
> 
> used to msg people at comcast all big with that font...  Thug Life...

Click to collapse



I figured seeing as I'm a thug and all that it would be perfect.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> I figured seeing as I'm a thug and all that it would be perfect.

Click to collapse



Its all yours...  If you wanna tweak it, in MS Word, the font is Old English Text MT


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> well just gotta love this font...

Click to collapse



This reminded me of when Milad was linked with the rug life a whole back. Not too sure if it was Milad but I think it was 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

Beer number 18 ...down the hatch.



I wish i was kidding.  The good news is that I'm almost out of money, so I'm staring at sobriety until Friday.  Bummer.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Beer number 18 ...down the hatch.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> This is why I will win the lottery (without ever playing the lottery):victory:

Click to collapse





*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> This reminded me of when Milad was linked with the rug life a whole back. Not too sure if it was Milad but I think it was
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



He's our resident Iranian, so yes, that was him...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> He's our resident Iranian, so yes, that was him...

Click to collapse



It could've been a few people really. At least I was right though.


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



seems funny, but it's true.  hard to believe at your age.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> seems funny, but it's true.  hard to believe at your age.

Click to collapse



I'm truing to imagine myself downing 18 beers... Lol


Not sure if I should try and sleep, or watch TV...

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm truing to imagine myself downing 18 beers... Lol
> 
> 
> Not sure if I should try and sleep, or watch TV...
> ...

Click to collapse



Sometimes it seems like I'm at the opposite end of life than you are.  And when I'm 18 beers deep....I guess i am.


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

Alright I got it Skinny....


```
[CENTER][IMG]http://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee409/bfielding80/bang6.jpg[/IMG][/CENTER]
[FLOATLEFT][IMG]http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y209/chrislight/skinny.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y209/chrislight/23usr9.png[/IMG][/FLOATLEFT]
[FLOATRIGHT][IMG]http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y209/chrislight/pgMHC.jpg[/IMG][/FLOATRIGHT]
```

Preview:






I'll work on centering more tomorrow...  Too much white space...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

great...but the word "preview"... lol

fixed


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> great...but the word "preview"... lol
> 
> fixed

Click to collapse



Preview was just from the screen cap...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

welp...bedtime for Bonzo....nite all.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

Same here later everyone...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

Now Apex will get bored... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Now Apex will get bored...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



QQ

No 458 for you!


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> QQ
> 
> No 458 for you!

Click to collapse



Sorry, not fully awake yet. Storm, I wasn't forgetting about you... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sorry, not fully awake yet. Storm, I wasn't forgetting about you...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Hahaha it's cool, I wasn't even here for the past half hour. I ran to grab something to eat.


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hahaha it's cool, I wasn't even here for the past half hour. I ran to grab something to eat.

Click to collapse



It's 4:30 a.m. here, what time is it in your neck 'o the woods? 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## a.cid (Nov 5, 2012)

4.05 pm here
Anybody got any interesting thread to read?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It's 4:30 a.m. here, what time is it in your neck 'o the woods?
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



5:30 AM, I have an hour and a half left at work.



a.cid said:


> 4.05 pm here
> Anybody got any interesting thread to read?
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Thread? No. 

Books? Yes, well depending on what kinds of books you like.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

Well I'm safely ensconced in work with a coffee and the new total recall film playing in the computer

I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------

I reckon I could get about three film's in before I finish

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well I'm safely ensconced in work with a coffee and the new total recall film playing in the computer
> 
> I'm your huckleberry
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



New Total Recall ....ORLY?


----------



## K.A. (Nov 5, 2012)

I like books.. :silly:
Anyone read Don Quixote?


----------



## a.cid (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> 5:30 AM, I have an hour and a half left at work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a big backlog of books to read, but not in the mood for any...
Searching around for a nice informative thread, hopefully Android dev related...
Got something? Anyone?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## K.A. (Nov 5, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I have a big backlog of books to read, but not in the mood for any...
> Searching around for a nice informative thread, hopefully Android dev related...
> Got something? Anyone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Read the TWRP guide the dev put up..


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> New Total Recall ....ORLY?

Click to collapse



I watch alsorts at work

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I watch alsorts at work
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



I meant ORLY as in 'It is out now?'


----------



## a.cid (Nov 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Read the TWRP guide the dev put up..

Click to collapse



Link please?
Edit: nevermind


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I meant ORLY as in 'It is "out" now?'

Click to collapse



Erm.....

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## K.A. (Nov 5, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Link please?
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32965365


----------



## undercover (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> New Total Recall ....ORLY?

Click to collapse



While Colin is great, film itself is weak. One time watch, just... Original a lot better. 
What was the film where Arnold found out he is a clone? They could see it by the dots on the eye or something. 

Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

Almost time to go home. The last 2-3 hours have been misery. I think I could fall asleep standing up at this point. I have at least an hour drive home, ugh not gonna be fun.


----------



## undercover (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> Almost time to go home. The last 2-3 hours have been misery. I think I could fall asleep standing up at this point. I have at least an hour drive home, ugh not gonna be fun.

Click to collapse



Why do you people work so far away from home? And you just moved, why not move closer to work? 
Morning  
Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> Almost time to go home. The last 2-3 hours have been misery. I think I could fall asleep standing up at this point. I have at least an hour drive home, ugh not gonna be fun.

Click to collapse



At least you have us to keep you company and entertained... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## K.A. (Nov 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> While Colin is great, film itself is weak. One time watch, just... Original a lot better.
> What was the film where Arnold found out he is a clone? They could see it by the dots on the eye or something.
> 
> Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?

Click to collapse



Agreed...original was much better, though not great itself.. :\


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> While Colin is great, film itself is weak. One time watch, just... Original a lot better.
> What was the film where Arnold found out he is a clone? They could see it by the dots on the eye or something.
> 
> Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?

Click to collapse



The 6th Day? 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## undercover (Nov 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> The 6th Day?
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



That's the one. Need to watch it again. 

Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> That's the one. Need to watch it again.
> 
> Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?

Click to collapse



I've never seen it... :what:

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

It's not bad, their all quite weak. His acting isn't the best is it

I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 01:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> While Colin is great, film itself is weak. One time watch, just... Original a lot better.
> What was the film where Arnold found out he is a clone? They could see it by the dots on the eye or something.
> 
> Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?

Click to collapse



I agree, it is quite a weak film and the original is better but even that's quite tacky

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> It's not bad, their all quite weak. His acting isn't the best is it
> 
> I'm your huckleberry
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZ-0B1xaSy8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

I know, bad isn't he

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What'd you get?
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



RAZR maxx

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> RAZR maxx
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX

Click to collapse



Nice, how you liking it? Unlocked bootloader? 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 5, 2012)

Morning mafia

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

Morning

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Morning mafia
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Howdy do, Proto! 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

What time is it where you are apex? It's 12 32 here?

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 5, 2012)

Morning pro, It's 633 in dfw


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> What time is it where you are apex? It's 12 32 here?
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



It's 6:33 a.m. Central Time Zone... 

Lol, Ronnie beat me to it! 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 5, 2012)

7:35 here

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

I've got three hours of work left, decided to watch episodes of bones. Client is happy so work today is good

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

Your all up early, don't you have lives to deal with, it is Monday and all

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Your all up early, don't you have lives to deal with, it is Monday and all
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



I ain't doing $#¡T today, I'm a dinosaur... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Your all up early, don't you have lives to deal with, it is Monday and all
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



On vacation LOL


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I ain't doing $#¡T today, I'm a dinosaur...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



So your freezing your ass off whilst you slowly die?

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## cascabel (Nov 5, 2012)

morning guys, girls, and dinosaur. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

Morning cas

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> So your freezing your ass off whilst you slowly die?
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



I guess so. 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

Morning mafia 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

Good morning meph

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Morning mafia
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Sup, young blood? 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sup, young blood?
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Kinda pissed that my gnex won't sell at $230

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

How much can you get for it?

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> How much can you get for it?
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Should be able to get at least $250 but the market just isn't there... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

What are they going for at the moment

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

$225-250

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> $225-250
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I'll give you $175.00... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'll give you $175.00...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



He ships only to US

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm sure I've a spare ten spot in my pocket

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> He ships only to US
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm in Texas... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm in Texas...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Your profile says otherwise 

I am also selling my defy for $150

Shipping everywhere

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

$230 lol and only if you have access to the marketplace 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Your profile says otherwise
> 
> I am also selling my defy for $150
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nobody's from Antarctica, that's why it's funny - at least to me it is... 

And, I wish I lived in Ireland, sure beats Texas. 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

K guys this isn't the selling thread lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

Hhhmmmmmmmmppppppphhhhhhh!

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

Good morning Bd

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> K guys this isn't the selling thread lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



And now, presenting Meph:




*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hhhmmmmmmmmppppppphhhhhhh!
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Morning BD

Did you sleep well? 

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> And now, presenting Meph:
> 
> View attachment 1458580
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



LOL

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning Bd
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Morning







Mephikun said:


> Morning...? No bricks please?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse




Morning. You'll get a brick if and when I feel like throwing one...or Snowflake says you should be hit by one. 






ppero196 said:


> Morning BD
> 
> Did you sleep well?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning. Yes, thank you for asking. (Although I've been awake since 03:00 )

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

Morning, BD, Snowflake, Moon-Doggie, and company (don't know if I've ever seen the names of your other fine feathered friends)... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Morning, BD, Snowflake, Moon-Doggie, and company (don't know if I've ever seen the names of your other fine feathered friends)...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Would you like a list?
I can provide one at your convenience. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Would you like a list?
> I can provide one at your convenience.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I think I'd like that. Oh, and if not too much trouble, along with names, what kind each one is? My Mom used to keep canaries and finches when I was little... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## undercover (Nov 5, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33698923&postcount=5508

lmao. Make you sure you check WHO he is talking about. Made my day.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 5, 2012)

Send me a copy too.

Meh cousin is buying a bird...
Yours look nice

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Why do you people work so far away from home? And you just moved, why not move closer to work?
> Morning
> Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?

Click to collapse



Good question. Simple answer. 
Money.


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33698923&postcount=5508
> 
> lmao. Make you sure you check WHO he is talking about. Made my day.

Click to collapse



LMFAO! 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## a.cid (Nov 5, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Yeah Cfb is a **** who hates me. Only posted that for revenge
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Dudes still got a point...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Dudes still got a point...
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Useless crap... Not always. Got your PM by the way

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## undercover (Nov 5, 2012)

I find it hilarious. :silly::laugh:


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33698923&postcount=5508
> 
> lmao. Make you sure you check WHO he is talking about. Made my day.

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

Not funny, he's trying to get me banned

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Not funny, he's trying to get me banned
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I'm sorry, but that really is funny

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33698923&postcount=5508
> lmao. Make you sure you check WHO he is talking about. Made my day.

Click to collapse



Thanks, had my lol for the day.


----------



## undercover (Nov 5, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Not funny, he's trying to get me banned
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Funny.
I'd find it extremely funny if someone was trying to get me banned. 

BTW.Keep that other thread clean, you REALLY don't want to attract attention there. Too many mods overlooking it.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm sorry, but that really is funny
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



You must want me banned. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

Not the banned part obviously

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

Cajunflavoredbob is a renegade. I likes him... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

No, he's plain and simply a ****. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1813599

That's why people hate me. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Not funny, he's trying to get me banned
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



For what?? Thanks button?? I know what would help. Limit your Thanks to 2,000,000 a day....just a thought. Hope I helped. :thumbup:


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No, he's plain and simply a ****.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1813599
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't see that. I I don't hate you. Not worth the effort 

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by Mephikun<br />
> > No, he's plain and simply a ****. <br />
> > <br />
> > http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1813599<br />
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Oh. Only people who joined before March 10th can see it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

Admittedly, I like Meph, even though his name can be used as a derogatory insult toward others... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

What's it say then, don't keep me in suspenders

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> What's it say then, don't keep me in suspenders
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse









*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

An awesome guy gifted me a phone so I could make a rom and I was considering trading it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## undercover (Nov 5, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> An awesome guy gifted me a phone so I could make a rom and I was considering trading it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



OMG Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SIN OF THE SINS!!!! U BURN IN HELLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> An awesome guy gifted me a phone so I could make a rom and I was considering trading it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



They have development for this phone? 







*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> An awesome guy gifted me a phone so I could make a rom and I was considering trading it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



If you've been donated a phone then you should honor that donation and do something constructive with it. You can't just sell it, that's bad man. Really bad

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

Y'all have a good one, time for a nap.


----------



## undercover (Nov 5, 2012)

Told ya you'll attract attention 

Posted from Nexus 4. Jelly?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> Y'all have a good one, time for a nap.

Click to collapse



Sleep tight

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## cascabel (Nov 5, 2012)

why do threads have to be so active when i have stuff to do? :banghead:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## undercover (Nov 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> why do threads have to be so active when i have stuff to do? :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Always the way... 

Everyone is a n00b at something. Even YOU!


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> If you've been donated a phone then you should honor that donation and do something constructive with it. You can't just sell it, that's bad man. Really bad
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



No **** dude. I still feel bad about it and it was 3.5 months ago

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## cascabel (Nov 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Always the way...
> 
> Everyone is a n00b at something. Even YOU!

Click to collapse



yeah. tell me about it.. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------




Mephikun said:


> No **** dude. I still feel bad about it and it was 3.5 months ago
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



never too late to do something about it. unless it's marriage. if that's the case then you're screwed. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

Skadoosh!


----------



## cascabel (Nov 5, 2012)

hey mr.popular. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

Lol the guy who gave it to me and I are cool. He forgave me mere hours after this went down 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hey mr.popular.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Hey 
Gotta love my response to those 2 guys who didn't know who I was.
"Well KC is me and I'm kinda famous" LOL


----------



## K.A. (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hey
> Gotta love my response to those 2 guys who didn't know who I was.
> "Well KC is me and I'm kinda famous" LOL

Click to collapse



What's your actual name, btw?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> What's your actual name, btw?

Click to collapse



Alex


----------



## cascabel (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hey
> Gotta love my response to those 2 guys who didn't know who I was.
> "Well KC is me and I'm kinda famous" LOL

Click to collapse



lol yeah. how did you find that thread, anyway? i never thought you'd post there.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## K.A. (Nov 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> lol yeah. how did you find that thread, anyway? i never thought you'd post there.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse




Well...well..Ssup cast-a-bell?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> lol yeah. how did you find that thread, anyway? i never thought you'd post there.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I was looking down the "Latest" threads section and seen that Quantum was the last to post, so I figured I'd pop in there


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I was looking down the "Latest" threads section and seen that Quantum was the last to post, so I figured I'd pop in there

Click to collapse



Stalkers. Stalkers everywhere 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## cascabel (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I was looking down the "Latest" threads section and seen that Quantum was the last to post, so I figured I'd pop in there

Click to collapse



lol. i'm gonna try that. 

hola king ace. you're active tonight/today/whatever. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 PM ----------




King ACE said:


> What's your actual name, btw?

Click to collapse



alan. alan is his name. trust me.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## K.A. (Nov 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> lol. i'm gonna try that.
> 
> hola king ace. you're active tonight/today/whatever.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tonight. 
Oright..Alan it is..


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Stalkers. Stalkers everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do, Mr. Q? 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Stalkers. Stalkers everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should be glad of it. Especially because of the service I've just offered you lot 


cascabel said:


> lol. i'm gonna try that.
> 
> hola king ace. you're active tonight/today/whatever.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you say so


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I think I'd like that. Oh, and if not too much trouble, along with names, what kind each one is? My Mom used to keep canaries and finches when I was little...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Apex:
Snowflake (infamous white faced cinnamon pearl cockatiel, female)
Moon-doggie  (lutino pearl cockatiel, male)
Snuffy (silver American parakeet, male)
Crackers (blue American parakeet, male)
Finchy-poo (yes, my zebra finch is named finchy-poo  ) (white (no stripes) zebra finch, female)
Peachy (Peach American singer canary, male)
Dumb (Lutino peach faced lovebird, male)
Stupid (Lutino peach faced lovebird, female)
(Lutino= a yellow variant found in some bird species)
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## cascabel (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Apex:
> Snowflake (infamous white faced cinnamon pearl cockatiel, female)
> Moon-doggie  (lutino pearl cockatiel, male)
> Snuffy (silver American parakeet, male)
> ...

Click to collapse



wow. i didn't realize you had that many birds. 
why is snowflake the famous one? is she your favorite? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> wow. i didn't realize you had that many birds.
> why is snowflake the famous one? is she your favorite?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



She's a member of the mafia...and everyone here knows who she is. 
(Trivia: snowflake is a member of the mafia without being a registered member of xda)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Alex

Click to collapse



Lies, that's my name! 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> She's a member of the mafia...and everyone here knows who she is.
> (Trivia: snowflake is a member of the mafia without being a registered member of xda)
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse


 Its good to be bird, then.. 

---------- Post added at 04:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Lies, that's my name!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He already settled on Alan, dont you worry..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lies, that's my name!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We have the same name? 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> We have the same name?
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Osht. 

Lol nobody shall ever know my name

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## cascabel (Nov 5, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lies, that's my name!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



nice to know you alex. 


well, g'night all. got a long day tomorrow. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> We have the same name?
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



I thought your name was James though... Yeah, my name is Alex. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I thought your name was James though... Yeah, my name is Alex.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why would you think my name is James? 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> nice to know you alex.
> 
> 
> well, g'night all. got a long day tomorrow.
> ...

Click to collapse



Accidental thanks lol

Seeya casca

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Why would you think my name is James?
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Pretty sure that's what always showed up on your tweets when you posted pics of them. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

Lol kc your profile says "my names James" 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Pretty sure that's what always showed up on your tweets when you posted pics of them.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Mephikun said:


> Lol kc your profile says "my names James"
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



It's one of my many aliases :sly:


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 5, 2012)

I think meph's name is
Jennifer

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I think meph's name is
> Jennifer
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No. Just no. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No. Just no.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You're in denial.


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You're in denial.
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



My name is not Jennifer. One of you make a deal with me so you can see it on the package as proof lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You're in denial.
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Denial is first sign of neglecting embarrassing things.

So his/her name indeed is Jeniffer

Me pH if you found this insulting, I'm sorry. Im just screwing with ya

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> My name is not Jennifer. One of you make a deal with me so you can see it on the package as proof lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I explained that yesterday 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Denial is first sign of neglecting embarrassing things.
> 
> So his/her name indeed is Jeniffer
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Apex:
> Snowflake (infamous white faced cinnamon pearl cockatiel, female)
> Moon-doggie  (lutino pearl cockatiel, male)
> Snuffy (silver American parakeet, male)
> ...

Click to collapse



What about a group photo of all of them? 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Denial is first sign of neglecting embarrassing things.
> 
> So his/her name indeed is Jeniffer
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I thought denial was a river 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 5, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Check edit

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Check edit
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 5, 2012)

Mother of bacon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0083...&redirect=true&ref_=as_li_ss_tl&tag=wek075-20

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Mother of bacon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0083...&redirect=true&ref_=as_li_ss_tl&tag=wek075-20
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



OMG. need that... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> My name is not Jennifer. One of you make a deal with me so you can see it on the package as proof lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I made you an offer, Jennifer... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I made you an offer, Jennifer...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



No way

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No way
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Have fun sittin' on it... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What about a group photo of all of them?
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Not gonna happen. Only the parakeets and the cockatiels allow photos. The rest of them see the phone (doesn't matter which one) and go crashy, crashy in the cage. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not gonna happen. Only the parakeets and the cockatiels allow photos. The rest of them see the phone (doesn't matter which one) abs go crashy, crashy in the cage.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Dang, I'd love to see 'em... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## K.A. (Nov 5, 2012)

What does the 'RT' mean next to BD's and JG's names in second post?


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> What does the 'RT' mean next to BD's and JG's names in second post?

Click to collapse



Recruiting Team 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Dang, I'd love to see 'em...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Here's peachy thinking...:silly: "I'm a piece of string...you can't see me"
They're the only pics I have of him....


----------



## K.A. (Nov 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Recruiting Team
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Wow..mafia's got a recruiting team now..?  I'd like to be recruited, btw..


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

One more of Peachy...


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

Pretty birdie, very pretty! 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Wow..mafia's got a recruiting team now..?  I'd like to be recruited, btw..

Click to collapse



get rid of that ridiculous .gif on your signature and I will put up a decent recommendation for you..otherwise, vacate the premises   :silly:


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Pretty birdie, very pretty!
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



He's a good singer too! 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## K.A. (Nov 5, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> get rid of that ridiculous .gif on your signature and I will put up a decent recommendation for you..otherwise, vacate the premises   :silly:

Click to collapse


 Done, anyway..


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He's a good singer too!
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I'd never make a good bird, can't hold a note, can't carry a tune. I do have rhythm, so I suppose I could be one of those cymbal banging monkeys... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

---------- Post added at 10:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 AM ----------








*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

Finally made it home, I love Mondays probably my easiest day of the working week

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 5, 2012)

If they can do it, then everybody can

http://www.androidauthority.com/moto-xoom-hacked-by-ethiopian-kids-128286/

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

Morning,Afternoon,Evening: 

(Even though there are some here that never or very rarely post)

Dexter
BD
Skinny
Quasi
Trell
M_T_M
Jase
Max
Husam
Proto
Acid
Rinzo
Watt
tinky
Apex
Quantum
ppero
Juggles
Ronnie
Tony
Shahruk
werked
Meph
BOBO
KC
Lordmanhattan
The Archangel
idavid
DD
T.C.P
obsidianchao
htc fan89
Phistachio
jeallen0
TheRomMistress
Milad
huggs
animatedbreak
John McClane
King ace 
If you were missed then there is something terribly wrong and you should contact the police 
Lurks
Damn noobs that don't belong gtfo!!


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 5, 2012)

Morning BC, BD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning,Afternoon,Evening:
> 
> (Even though there are some here that never or very rarely post)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Saaaaaaaaafe!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Morning BC, BD

Click to collapse



How are you ronnie?


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 5, 2012)

doing very much better


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> doing very much better

Click to collapse



Glad to hear it !!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

Who the f*ck is animatedbreak?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Who the f*ck is animatedbreak?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



He was some graphics and video guy that posted here awhile and hasn't been back


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Reserved for my headstone.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Reserved for my headstone.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Skinny is that you drumming in your sig


----------



## K.A. (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning,Afternoon,Evening:
> 
> (Even though there are some here that never or very rarely post)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 My name's there!  Just nicked it.. :silly:
Morning, btw..


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> My name's there!  Just nicked it.. :silly:
> Morning, btw..

Click to collapse



Well duh, otherwise the police would of been called


----------



## K.A. (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well duh, otherwise the police would of been called

Click to collapse



But didn't they get locked down a looong time back? :laugh:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> But didn't they get locked down a looong time back? :laugh:

Click to collapse



You have source?


----------



## K.A. (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You have source?

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


>

Click to collapse



I don't know how to respond to that pic? 

So lets get back to Bacon!


----------



## codeknight11 (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning,Afternoon,Evening:
> 
> (Even though there are some here that never or very rarely post)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




OMG, my name is on the top


----------



## K.A. (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I don't know how to respond to that pic?
> 
> So lets get back to Bacon!

Click to collapse



Hitler just stunned you... 

---------- Post added at 07:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------




tj_droid said:


> OMG, my name is on the top

Click to collapse



A signature's supposed to be at the end, y'know...just saying..


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Skinny is that you drumming in your sig

Click to collapse



Yup.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> OMG, my name is on the top

Click to collapse



You troll, I don't know you, and since you are a unrecognized noob!!

As a member of the mafia, it is my duty to tell you 

GTFO NAO!!


----------



## undercover (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh, almost forgot! 
Remember remember the 5th of November.... 

Everyone is a n00b at something. Even YOU!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yup.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Sweet 

How you make the gif? You know how to make animated gif and what software I should use?


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yup.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I reckon it wasn't a very complicated song as all i see is "trum, tran, trum, tran"..and so forth


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Oh, almost forgot!
> Remember remember the 5th of November....
> 
> Everyone is a n00b at something. Even YOU!

Click to collapse



Not sure If I ask about the 5th
Or just carry on not caring.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I reckon it wasn't a very complicated song as all i see is "trum, tran, trum, tran"..and so forth

Click to collapse


----------



## codeknight11 (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You troll, I don't know you, and since you are a unrecognized noob!!
> 
> As a member of the mafia, it is my duty to tell you
> 
> GTFO NAO!!

Click to collapse



And then this thread would be dead if you keep on telling this to every new person who comes in. You were new sometime too. I never knew people are treated this way here.

My upcoming projects -
nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?


----------



## K.A. (Nov 5, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> And then this thread would be dead if you keep on telling this to every new person who comes in. You were new sometime too. I never knew people are treated this way here.
> 
> My upcoming projects -
> nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?

Click to collapse



You gotta take it all in... 
The standard n00b abuse...


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> And then this thread would be dead if you keep on telling this to every new person who comes in. You were new sometime too. I never knew people are treated this way here.
> 
> My upcoming projects -
> nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?

Click to collapse



Seriously, out

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## codeknight11 (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You troll, I don't know you, and since you are a unrecognized noob!!
> 
> As a member of the mafia, it is my duty to tell you
> 
> GTFO NAO!!

Click to collapse






My upcoming projects -
nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> And then this thread would be dead if you keep on telling this to every new person who comes in. You were new sometime too. I never knew people are treated this way here.
> 
> My upcoming projects -
> nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?

Click to collapse








No it wouldn't


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> And then this thread would be dead if you keep on telling this to every new person who comes in. You were new sometime too. I never knew people are treated this way here.
> 
> My upcoming projects -
> nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?

Click to collapse



Everyone has been subjected to exactly the same. Some deal with it and it happens less to them. Others moan about it and wonder why it continues to happen.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> View attachment 1459284
> 
> My upcoming projects -
> nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?

Click to collapse



GTFO n00b 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Everyone has been subjected to exactly the same. Some deal with it and it happens less to them. Others moan about it and wonder why it continues to happen.

Click to collapse



^^^Spoken for truth!!^^^


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 5, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> And then this thread would be dead if you keep on telling this to every new person who comes in. You were new sometime too. I never knew people are treated this way here.
> 
> My upcoming projects -
> nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?

Click to collapse



He likes to baste on his own crapulence behind a keyboard mate. Let him be for his a troll  :silly:

Word taken from this brilliant dialogue between Smithers and Mr. Burns btw:


> Smithers had thwarted my earlier attempt to take candy from a baby, but with him out of the picture, I was free to wallow in my own crapulence.

Click to collapse



Anyone dares to guess which episode this is from?


----------



## codeknight11 (Nov 5, 2012)

My upcoming projects -
nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> GTFO n00b
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Meph, stop being an idiot by posting the same pictures 50+ times a day. Seriously.


----------



## K.A. (Nov 5, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> GTFO n00b
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



That your cat?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Meph, stop being an idiot by posting the same pictures 50+ times a day. Seriously.

Click to collapse



Those are my noob-hating pics 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> He likes to baste on his own crapulence behind a keyboard mate. Let him be for his a troll  :silly:
> 
> Word taken from this brilliant dialogue between Smithers and Mr. Burns btw:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The troll episode staring you?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> That your cat?

Click to collapse



The one on the top lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## codeknight11 (Nov 5, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> GTFO n00b
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse








My upcoming projects -
nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> View attachment 1459295
> 
> My upcoming projects -
> nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?

Click to collapse



Hey look you broke teh rulez

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## K.A. (Nov 5, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> The one on the top lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Nah, the other one...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Those are my noob-hating pics
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



At least be original and use different pics everytime


----------



## K.A. (Nov 5, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Hey look you broke teh rulez
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Ignore that troll... :silly:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> View attachment 1459295
> 
> My upcoming projects -
> nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?

Click to collapse



M_T_M

He is posting bad language :crying: 

I was going to hit the report button but considering the mod is in here. I will just tell him rather then alert other mods


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Nah, the other one...

Click to collapse



Nope. But here's a pic of my kitty

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Ignore that troll... :silly:

Click to collapse



Its all good, maybe M_T_M will infract him


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> M_T_M
> 
> He is posting bad language :crying:
> 
> I was going to hit the report button but considering the mod is in here. I will just tell him rather then alert other mods

Click to collapse



Ironic how it's you of all people, to mention it


----------



## codeknight11 (Nov 5, 2012)

My upcoming projects -
nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> View attachment 1459303
> 
> My upcoming projects -
> nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Ironic how it's you of all people, to mention it

Click to collapse



I know right usually I don't give any F ucks about bad language


----------



## K.A. (Nov 5, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Nope. But here's a pic of my kitty
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse


 Eerily similar? :silly:


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Eerily similar? :silly:

Click to collapse



Lol. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sweet
> 
> How you make the gif? You know how to make animated gif and what software I should use?

Click to collapse



It was made for me by a chick who liked our band, so no clue about software.
It was a series of 9 quickly shot photos.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It was a series of 9 quickly shot photos.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Another great use for that sig 

And that is pretty sweet pic taking :laugh:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I know right usually I don't give any F ucks about bad language

Click to collapse



The only reason you do is because they're a mafia noob who's acting like a **** 
 I just said a bad word


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It was made for me by a chick who liked our band, so no clue about software.
> It was a series of 9 quickly shot photos.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



baterista delgadito...Y U NO LAUGH AT MY BRILLIANT POST ABOUT YER DRUM PLAYING .GIF?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> The only reason you do is because they're a mafia noob who's acting like a ****
> I just said a bad word

Click to collapse



**** is a name not a Penis according to xda


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> **** is a name not a Penis according to xda

Click to collapse



Good job really. Until **** Head signs up that is :what:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Good job really. Until **** Head signs up that is :what:

Click to collapse



LOL


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LOL

Click to collapse



I wonder how long it will take someone reading this to want to create a new account, or get a name change


----------



## undercover (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Good job really. Until **** Head signs up that is :what:

Click to collapse



Richard Head that is. 

Everyone is a n00b at something. Even YOU!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Richard Head that is.
> 
> Everyone is a n00b at something. Even YOU!

Click to collapse



Yeah but **** Head would have a more instant effect on people xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

I love are random bs conversations take turns to talk about Dicks (name)


----------



## K.A. (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I wonder how long it will take someone reading this to want to create a new account, or get a name change

Click to collapse



Y U NO do it?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Y U NO do it?

Click to collapse



Y U NO DO IT FIRST?


----------



## undercover (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah but **** Head would have a more instant effect on people xD

Click to collapse



I prefer jokes like that to be a bit more intricate.  

Everyone is a n00b at something. Even YOU!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I love are random bs conversations take turns to talk about Dicks (name)

Click to collapse



And it wasn't even Meph turning the conversation this way, for a change.

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------




King ACE said:


> Y U NO do it?

Click to collapse



I'm keeping this username all the way through :thumbup:


----------



## K.A. (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Y U NO DO IT FIRST?

Click to collapse



I like to follow... then lead.. :silly:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> And it wasn't even Meph turning the conversation this way, for a change.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it was you


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> I like to follow... then lead.. :silly:

Click to collapse



You'd be loved big time in prison...


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> And it wasn't even Meph turning the conversation this way, for a change.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol nope. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> I like to follow... then lead.. :silly:

Click to collapse



Sheep follow, then get eaten before they get to lead

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## K.A. (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You'd be loved big time in prison...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, country where I live, chances are i'll never ever go to jail.. :laugh:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yes it was you

Click to collapse



I had to release my gayness a little bit so it doesn't escape at other times.

This isn't really sounding any better for myself


----------



## K.A. (Nov 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Sheep follow, then get eaten before they get to lead
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Well, I'm the one following the sheep... :silly:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> baterista delgadito...Y U NO LAUGH AT MY BRILLIANT POST ABOUT YER DRUM PLAYING .GIF?

Click to collapse



I was still laughing too hard to type...or something.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## K.A. (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I had to release my gayness a little bit so it doesn't escape at other times.
> 
> This isn't really sounding any better for myself

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I had to release my gayness a little bit so it doesn't escape at other times.
> 
> This isn't really sounding any better for myself

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Unfortunately, country where I live, chances are i'll never ever go to jail.. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Unfortunately? You'd like to become a puppet in prison?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I was still laughing too hard to type...or something.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I am going to say that you were: or something


----------



## K.A. (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Unfortunately? You'd like to become a puppet in prison?

Click to collapse



No. the unfortunately was cuz there's many deserving to be put in jail here, but still are wandering free..


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Unfortunately? You'd like to become a puppet in prison?

Click to collapse



And you would be the puppet master


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> And you would be the puppet master

Click to collapse



Only if I was paid enough 

---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 PM ----------




King ACE said:


> No. the unfortunately was cuz there's many deserving to be put in jail here, but still are wandering free..

Click to collapse



Seems legit :thumbup:


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



New brick? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

Uh oh the brick is here 

Lets change the subject


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

I guess the brick is allergic to gay talk


----------



## undercover (Nov 5, 2012)

Do we have a rainbow brick? 

Everyone is a n00b at something. Even YOU!


----------



## K.A. (Nov 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Do we have a rainbow brick?
> 
> Everyone is a n00b at something. Even YOU!

Click to collapse



Take your brick..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Do we have a rainbow brick?
> 
> Everyone is a n00b at something. Even YOU!

Click to collapse



We have a normal rainbow...


----------



## undercover (Nov 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Take your brick..

Click to collapse



Thank you







KidCarter93 said:


> We have a normal rainbow...

Click to collapse



And : no thank for you 

Everyone is a n00b at something. Even YOU!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Take your brick..

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

*+*

*=*


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I was still laughing too hard to type...or something.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



How dare ya humor me in such a way!!?? I say good day to you Sir, good day!!


----------



## K.A. (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> View attachment 1459381
> *+*
> View attachment 1459384
> *=*
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Damn storm. :banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Quotes post from last week.......

Good to see you made it.:beer:


Hey guys. I am so drained. I think I'll sleep the next 3 days.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Quotes post from last week.......
> 
> Good to see you made it.:beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Too much alcohol and no sleep make bobo a dull boy. 

---------- Post added at 12:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 AM ----------

need 116 posts !!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

A few more of these are due tomorrow, me thinks.

And yes I know the pic is unnecessarily big and rotated. Deal with it


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Too much alcohol and no sleep make bobo a dull boy.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 AM ----------
> 
> need 116 posts !!!

Click to collapse



I need another 154 #_-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> View attachment 1459431
> A few more of these are due tomorrow, me thinks.
> 
> And yes I know the pic is unnecessarily big and rotated. Deal with it

Click to collapse



Actually its not big


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Actually its not big

Click to collapse



It was last time I posted it, so I figured I'd put a pre-defined message xD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

Kc 

Y U NO PLAY SNOOKER?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Kc
> 
> Y U NO PLAY SNOOKER?

Click to collapse



Because I still haven't got the game back since I full wiped my phone


----------



## boborone (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Too much alcohol and no sleep make bobo a dull boy.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 AM ----------
> 
> need 116 posts !!!

Click to collapse



Two black outs, three gallons of whiskey, 4 cases of beer, Yeager, 2 gallons of vodka, smoke, bruises from god knows what, a bite mark, and not getting to sleep before the sun came up the past 3 nights make bobo a dull guy. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Two black outs, three gallons of whiskey, 4 cases of beer, Yeager, 2 gallons of vodka, smoke, bruises from god knows what, a bite mark, and not getting to sleep before the sun came up the past 3 nights make bobo a dull guy.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Sounds like you had one hell of a good time though.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Because I still haven't got the game back since I full wiped my phone

Click to collapse



Well download it!! 



@bobo

Holy ****!! 

Too much alcohol !!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well download it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will at some point. I've been blasting off Most Wanted at the moment though


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> One more of Peachy...

Click to collapse



Cutesy birdy is cutesy tootsy(ie) 



tj_droid said:


> And then this thread would be dead if you keep on telling this to every new person who comes in. You were new sometime too. I never knew people are treated this way here.
> My upcoming projects -
> nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?

Click to collapse



This











KidCarter93 said:


> Everyone has been subjected to exactly the same. Some deal with it and it happens less to them. Others moan about it and wonder why it continues to happen.

Click to collapse



Well said. 




King ACE said:


> Take your brick..

Click to collapse



Clever  good job. :thumbup:









boborone said:


> Quotes post from last week.......
> Good to see you made it.:beer:
> Hey guys. I am so drained. I think I'll sleep the next 3 days. _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Who are you?? Jk, been a while.... Glad u had fun.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

Quotes, quotes everywhere.


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Quotes, quotes everywhere.

Click to collapse



 You killed it, AGAIN.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> New brick?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Yup. Want to be hit first?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yup. Want to be hit first?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Nope 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> You killed it, AGAIN.

Click to collapse



Sshh you 


Babydoll25 said:


> Yup. Want to be hit first?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Do it


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yup. Want to be hit first?
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Hey BD!!


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

Bobo, did my boy Smoke win yesterday? 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Nope
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Too bad





Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 PM ----------




werked said:


> Hey BD!!

Click to collapse



Did you see my PM?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Too bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Silly noob thought he had a choice on the matter


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Bobo, did my boy Smoke win yesterday?
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Me thinks not.


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> Me thinks not.

Click to collapse



Anyone but Jimmy Johnson or Jeff Gordon, or those douchetard Busch brothers then... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Did you see my PM?
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Yes ma'am. On mobile atm tho. Mobile app/Tapatalk leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

Coffee...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> Yes ma'am. On mobile atm tho. Mobile app/Tapatalk leaves a lot to be desired.

Click to collapse



At least you got it. So you know I didn't ignore your request.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Anyone but Jimmy Johnson or Jeff Gordon, or those douchetard Busch brothers then...
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Well, u got one right. 
I'm not a big racing fan but I've always like Jeff Gordon. I think it was drilled in me from an early age. I have a vested interest in him and his success. Hint?? I think so. 

---------- Post added at 02:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Coffee...

Click to collapse



Me 2 highfive :beer: <<that's a coffee.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

I need a decent sig for this last week with my Xperia S. Ideas?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Coffee...

Click to collapse



Black? One sugar?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Black? One sugar?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Completely black...  waffle house waitress asked me that one time...  I replied, "Baby, I like it black..."


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I need a decent sig for this last week with my Xperia S. Ideas?

Click to collapse



I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



That'll do it 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Completely black...  waffle house waitress asked me that one time...  I replied, "Baby, I like it black..."

Click to collapse



Cream only for me, used to be black only. Hence my thugness.  also, bet you don't drink it in a cool cup like this. Win.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

You lot made me want a coffee, which now means I'll have to get out of bed :/
Back in a few mins xD


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> Cream only for me, used to be black only. Hence my thugness.  also, bet you don't drink it in a cool cup like this. Win.

Click to collapse



LOL nah but I do have Keurig...  I can tell you have AOSP ROM on your phone by the picture not rotating...  Get the thug life sig pimpin...  I'm not graphics genius but I'm sure I could do a little better....  your thugness...


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Completely black...  waffle house waitress asked me that one time...  I replied, "Baby, I like it black..."

Click to collapse



The blacker the berry, the sweeter the juice...? 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey everyone if you didn't see the list 

Quasi, madden tonight and maybe some uno or rummy?


----------



## boborone (Nov 5, 2012)

Pm me the answer to your hint werked. And apex, jimmy won Sunday and I root for douchtard kyle 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

Coffee, I like my coffee like I like my women, strong, sweet and on the table

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Pm me the answer to your hint werked. And apex, jimmy won Sunday and I root for douchtard kyle
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



To each his/her own, yeah? 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## boborone (Nov 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Coffee, I like my coffee like I like my women, strong, sweet and on the table
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Same here:

Ground up and stored in the freezer 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

Coffee with 3 sugars and minimal milk. That's how it's meant to be done.


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> The blacker the berry, the sweeter the juice...?
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



I still haven't conquered that one yet...  



BeerChameleon said:


> Hey everyone if you didn't see the list
> 
> Quasi, madden tonight and maybe some uno or rummy?

Click to collapse



Absolutely...

@werked gimme a sec, my coffee cup takes two brews to fill...  its the bestest...


----------



## a.cid (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey bobo, missed you here man!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

The bestest coffee mug ever...


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> The bestest coffee mug ever...

Click to collapse



I knew you'd post something alcohol related. :victory:

you like my sig?? :good::highfive:
edit: nvm, fail.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> LOL nah but I do have Keurig...  I can tell you have AOSP ROM on your phone by the picture not rotating...  Get the thug life sig pimpin...  I'm not graphics genius but I'm sure I could do a little better....  your thugness...

Click to collapse



I haz a keurig. Gonna go home and have coffee and check if we have mail delivery....  

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> I knew you'd post something alcohol related. :victory:
> 
> you like my sig?? :good::highfive:
> edit: nvm, fail.

Click to collapse



I love this cup...  its circa 1970's so I doubt finding another would be easy...


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I love this cup...  its circa 1970's so I doubt finding another would be easy...

Click to collapse



sweet.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

I love that video. Whenever I watch it, it always has me in tears of laughter.
Now that's how to do a potato rant 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2012)

hola


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

i feel like a zombie today.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I love that video. Whenever I watch it, it always has me in tears of laughter.
> Now that's how to do a potato rant
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



Video fail?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hola

Click to collapse



Aloh


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hola

Click to collapse



Sup, husam!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwK9aEpaG_o&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Here's the video. Cant be arsed with the YouTube tags this time.


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> Sup, husam!!

Click to collapse



centering it maybe look better? and it has to redirect to tupac hit em up...


```
[CENTER][URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pK0rXbwrYbU"][IMG]Thug Life[/IMG][/URL][/CENTER]
```


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwK9aEpaG_o&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Here's the video. Cant be arsed with the YouTube tags this time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Holy **** that was funny


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Aloh
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse





werked said:


> Sup, husam!!

Click to collapse



Hey guys. what's up?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

@werked i tweaked the BBCode...  Tupac - Hit Em Up would be better...  now we need to work on getting you a custom title...  'Your Thugness'


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Holy **** that was funny

Click to collapse



Haha too right. One of the funniest comedy videos I've seen 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey guys. what's up?

Click to collapse



Hey bro. How goes it?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey guys. what's up?

Click to collapse



Not a lot. Just listening to some 90s tunes and wondering what to cook 
What about you?


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

Yay I am talking to samsung trying to send in a monitor for warranty (sarcasm)


----------



## a.cid (Nov 5, 2012)

Let's just say that people who puke easily shouldn't drink...
Especially not when they are standing near you, AND when the shoes take a day and half to dry...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Haha too right. One of the funniest comedy videos I've seen
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



This one's good too:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> This one's good too:

Click to collapse



Killed the thread again, eh? 

That one was awesome aswell. I do love the way he just rants away about useful crap.


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey bro. How goes it?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



it goes good, what about you? how's it going after the hurricane?



KidCarter93 said:


> Not a lot. Just listening to some 90s tunes and wondering what to cook
> What about you?
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



Just put everything you have in a pot and put it on the stove... couldn't be any simpler


----------



## trell959 (Nov 5, 2012)

What's up people.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> it goes good, what about you? how's it going after the hurricane?
> 
> 
> 
> Just put everything you have in a pot and put it on the stove... couldn't be any simpler

Click to collapse



I'm fat but I'm not that fat 
I'm probably just gonna be lazy and make sandwiches 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous? 

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> What's up people.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey trell 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm fat but I'm not that fat
> I'm probably just gonna be lazy and make sandwiches
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sandwiches is the only thing you can do then


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Sandwiches is the only thing you can do then

Click to collapse



LOL. I'm actually not a bad cook actually. It's just effort to do anything else when I'd rather just chill in bed 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> LOL. I'm actually not a good cook actually. It's just effort to do anything else when I'd rather just chill in bed
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



I'm so lazy I go hungry rather than cook...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm so lazy I go hungry rather than cook...

Click to collapse



I do that sometimes, but generally I like my food way more than the idea of being lazy.


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

Howdy Husam and trell... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> LOL. I'm actually not a good cook actually. It's just effort to do anything else when I'd rather just chill in bed
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



Move your bed to the kitchen... Problem solved


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Move your bed to the kitchen... Problem solved

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Move your bed to the kitchen... Problem solved

Click to collapse



Great idea 

I also just realised that in a previous post I said,  "I'm actually not a good cook" I meant to say "I'm actually not a bad cook".
Damn mistake making me look bad 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 5, 2012)

Night all

I just skipped last 5 pages cause I am lay

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Great idea
> 
> I also just realised that in a previous post I said,  "I'm actually not a good cook" I meant to say "I'm actually not a bad cook".
> Damn mistake making me look bad
> ...

Click to collapse



One upper: I have a degree in Culinary Arts, no BS... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Night all
> 
> I just skipped last 5 pages cause I am lay
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



So lazy you couldn't finish the sentence

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> it goes good, what about you? how's it going after the hurricane?
> 
> 
> 
> Just put everything you have in a pot and put it on the stove... couldn't be any simpler

Click to collapse



We lost power and heat...got it back....can't get enough gas for the cabs... (not to mention my personal car) sigh.....
Otherwise I guess we are okay...
Oh yeah...now they're saying another nor'easter will hit us Wednesday.
:banghead:
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> We lost power and heat...got it back....can't get enough gas for the cabs... (not to mention my personal car) sigh.....
> Otherwise I guess we are okay...
> Oh yeah...now they're saying another nor'easter will hit us Wednesday.
> :banghead:
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Damn, not again :/
I hope everything's going to be okay


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

Meanwhile...

Pretty feather is pretty...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes this is from a few pages back but...


BeerChameleon said:


> Sweet
> 
> How you make the gif? You know how to make animated gif and what software I should use?

Click to collapse



Use Photoshop and Adobe Illustrator

Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yes this is from a few pages back but...
> 
> 
> Use Photoshop and Adobe Illustrator
> ...

Click to collapse



Did I ask you? 

How goes it?

Also Hi:
Husam
Other people that are on my list about 10 pages back 

---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> Yes this is from a few pages back but...
> 
> 
> Use Photoshop and Adobe Illustrator
> ...

Click to collapse



Also please help with my puzzle?  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1953623&highlight=+game+

I want to get over with this awful puzzle and then move onto something else


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Did I ask you?
> 
> How goes it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fine then, I won't help you then.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Did I ask you?
> 
> How goes it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Fine then, I won't help you then.

Click to collapse



LOL I was only kidding.

PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME WITH PUZZLE!! :fingers-crossed:

---------- Post added at 03:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> No.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I already know that would say no. I was asking storm


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LOL I was only kidding.
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME WITH PUZZLE!! :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Nope only listed people can help with puzzles.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LOL I was only kidding.
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME WITH PUZZLE!! :fingers-crossed:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Nope only listed people can help with puzzles.

Click to collapse



U were on my list 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> U were on my list
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Lies and slander.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Nope only listed people can help with puzzles.

Click to collapse



See list I posted ahile back:



BeerChameleon said:


> [Morning,Afternoon,Evening:
> 
> (Even though there are some here that never or very rarely post)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 03:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 PM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> Lies and slander.

Click to collapse



see above you were on the list


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> See list I posted ahile back:

Click to collapse



Hahaha, nice try but fail.jpg


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hahaha, nice try but fail.jpg

Click to collapse



Well check back tomorrow then


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

ROM recommendations?? I trust you guys, nothing terribly buggy.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> ROM recommendations?? I trust you guys, nothing terribly buggy.

Click to collapse



What phone you got?


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hahaha, nice try but fail.jpg

Click to collapse



Why didn't you contact the police?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> ROM recommendations?? I trust you guys, nothing terribly buggy.

Click to collapse



AT&T S3?  Latest AOKP by task650...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

Some idiot on our road has decided to make a bonfire out of pieces of his caravan, we've just had two fire engines up to deal with it
I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> ROM recommendations?? I trust you guys, nothing terribly buggy.

Click to collapse



CM10 or Slim Bean... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> CM10 or Slim Bean...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



task hater?  His ROM is butter...  SlimBean is just as good...  F CM10...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Also please help with my puzzle?  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1953623&highlight=+game+
> 
> I want to get over with this awful puzzle and then move onto something else

Click to collapse



Maybe you should just put it out of its misery. 

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Some idiot on our road has decided to make a bonfire out of pieces of his caravan, we've just had two fire engines up to deal with it
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



What a ****. People in my area normally try things like that, but thankfully it's been pretty quiet this time around.


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What a ****. People in my area normally try things like that, but thankfully it's been pretty quiet this time around.
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



It's been an eyesore for months, he had a letter the other week telling him to get rid of it before it was towed can't believe he started making a bonfire out of it, now it looks even worse and its still sat there.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Maybe you should just put it out of its misery.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> task hater?  His ROM is butter...  SlimBean is just as good...  F CM10...

Click to collapse











Apex_Strider said:


> CM10 or Slim Bean...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



+1 for slim

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> It's been an eyesore for months, he had a letter the other week telling him to get rid of it before it was towed can't believe he started making a bonfire out of it, now it looks even worse and its still sat there.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Typical. I hate when people do things like that. You want the neighbourhood to be as nice as possible and people just make it look a mess, just because they don't care.


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> task hater?  His ROM is butter...  SlimBean is just as good...  F CM10...

Click to collapse



Haven't flashed his, so can't speak on it. 

Anyone want to work up a new avatar for me? I just need a font in the same style as what I'm wanting removed from the image... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Nice. Very nice

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm guessing Snowflake approves 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> task hater?  His ROM is butter...  SlimBean is just as good...  F CM10...

Click to collapse



I'm a task hater. Problem?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm a task hater. Problem?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I remember that from when he popped his head in a while back LOL


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



That's pretty cool. Now you have an official seal of approval :good:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm a task hater. Problem?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



No problem with that...  There's a whole club of them...   but you can't deny his work is good...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

Ummmm, what day is it?






Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> No problem with that...  There's a whole club of them...   but you can't deny his work is good...

Click to collapse



He's EXTREMELY talented. I've never denied that. It's his attitude I have a MAJOR problem with.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ummmm, what day is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He's EXTREMELY talented. I've never denied that. It's his attitude I have a MAJOR problem with.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



So do many others...  It's all good...  I'd imagine some people don't like my attitude as well...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ummmm, what day is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The fifth. I know cuz my rent is due. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> So do many others...  It's all good...  I'd imagine some people don't like my attitude as well...

Click to collapse



You're fine, task... while I don't mind a healthy level of noob bashing, he takes it too far. The few times I saw his threads from people linking them in here, he was pretty harsh on questions I wouldn't have thought too much of. I don't know if it's so bad I would refuse to use his ROMs, but I don't love his attitude either.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You're fine, task... while I don't mind a healthy level of noob bashing, he takes it too far. The few times I saw his threads from people linking them in here, he was pretty harsh on questions I wouldn't have thought too much of. I don't know if it's so bad I would refuse to use his ROMs, but I don't love his attitude either.

Click to collapse



If I don't use his ROMs, I don't have to go in his threads....and see the crap he gives people. 
 (I have a big mouth and will start sh1t at the slightest provocation)... 
It's just better that way.
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You're fine, task... while I don't mind a healthy level of noob bashing, he takes it too far. The few times I saw his threads from people linking them in here, he was pretty harsh on questions I wouldn't have thought too much of. I don't know if it's so bad I would refuse to use his ROMs, but I don't love his attitude either.

Click to collapse



There's a Q/A thread just for his ROM...  and I agree, he can be blunt at times...  My recommendation to anyone who wants to run his ROM and has question, just ask me...  I'll either know the answer, or personally ask him for you...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> There's a Q/A thread just for his ROM...  and I agree, he can be blunt at times...  My recommendation to anyone who wants to run his ROM and has question, just ask me...  I'll either know the answer, or personally ask him for you...

Click to collapse



What do you think he would do if I asked this? 

---------- Post added at 05:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:43 PM ----------

Hmmm... I wonder how PA is on tablets, seems odd since it's meant to give phones tablet mode, about to try on my TF300T.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> What do you think he would do if I asked this?

Click to collapse



Post a screenshot of the first post with red arrows pointing at it... and ask you not to post until you've followed it, and if any issues, that you searched first for, couldn't find an answer, and isn't widely reported, post it up...  Also use the Q/A thread for general questions...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Post a screenshot of the first post with red arrows pointing at it... and ask you not to post until you've followed it, and if any issues, that you searched first for, couldn't find an answer, and isn't widely reported, post it up...  Also use the Q/A thread for general questions...

Click to collapse



You killed it.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You killed it.

Click to collapse



Seems I did...

Maybe this guys hops will revive it...

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82851352/


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 5, 2012)

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

All I want to know is.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















Why? 
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> All I want to know is.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why have you got the manuals open?

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> What do you think he would do if I asked this?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:43 PM ----------
> 
> Hmmm... I wonder how PA is on tablets, seems odd since it's meant to give phones tablet mode, about to try on my TF300T.

Click to collapse



Oh please do that... 
Ask him that...



PLEASE! DOOOO EEEETTT

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Why have you got the manuals open?
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Guys don't read instructions, ladies do


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Why have you got the manuals open?
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



I don't. Sparky did this. 
I'm married to a damn n00b! 
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Guys don't read instructions, ladies do

Click to collapse



Not many understand them

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Guys don't read instructions, ladies do

Click to collapse



I've never read an instruction manual in my life....and I'm a chick btw

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Not many understand them
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse





Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've never read an instruction manual in my life....and I'm a chick btw
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I read instructions on how to put furniture together


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 5, 2012)

I did say some. 

Most instructions are Chinese anyway

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've never read an instruction manual in my life....and I'm a chick btw.

Click to collapse



I know.   no offense was intended


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I read instructions on how to put furniture together

Click to collapse



You're a n00b. Of course you do. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

102 Posts to go!!!


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

Straight from an IKEA instruction manual... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You're a n00b. Of course you do.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I just want to make sure I have a level and straight chair or whatnot. Electronics are self explanatory


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I just want to make sure I have a level and straight chair or whatnot. Electronics are self explanatory

Click to collapse



It will be pretty close to see who will hit our target first 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It will be pretty close to see who will hit our target first
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



How far away are you?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I did say some.
> 
> Most instructions are Chinese anyway
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse








ronnie498 said:


> I know.   no offense was intended

Click to collapse




Have a brick ......both of you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This one's for you Ronnie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

99 posts left!!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> How far away are you?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



124 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Have a brick ......both of you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where did that second brick come from 

That is the type of brick you should be using


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> 124
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



97


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Where did that second brick come from
> 
> That is the type of brick you should be using

Click to collapse



From Snowflake's pocket 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Where did that second brick come from
> 
> That is the type of brick you should be using

Click to collapse



It was a present. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 97

Click to collapse



I might beat ya. Too early to tell yet :/


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

I can use whatever brick I want too....and you'll just get hit in the head with them. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It was a present.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Who gives someone a brick as a present? 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It was a present.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I like the new brick, if you ever decide to throw one at me, can I get hit with the non girly brick


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Who gives someone a brick as a present?
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



Someone who knows Snowflake and knows I throw bricks. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Someone who knows Snowflake and knows I throw bricks.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I guess that would make sense xD


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I like the new brick, if you ever decide to throw one at me, can I get hit with the non girly brick

Click to collapse



No.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha unlucky David 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 5, 2012)

Someone find me good things to write about on XDA that haven't been covered 
by Portal already. Finding more than one or two things is a challenge given how fast some of the other writers are. Lol.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse



Y U POST GIFS WHEN I'M ON APP???!?!!!?!?!


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Someone find me good things to write about on XDA that haven't been covered
> by Portal already. Finding more than one or two things is a challenge given how fast some of the other writers are. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Will see if I can find something... :cyclops:


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 5, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Someone find me good things to write about on XDA that haven't been covered
> by Portal already. Finding more than one or two things is a challenge given how fast some of the other writers are. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



The fact that you have nothing to write about, perhaps? 

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Someone find me good things to write about on XDA that haven't been covered
> by Portal already. Finding more than one or two things is a challenge given how fast some of the other writers are. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Anything in particular?


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> The fact that you have nothing to write about, perhaps?
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



How about that I can eat El Guero Canelo hot dogs any time I damn want and M_T_M can't.


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Y U POST GIFS WHEN I'M ON APP???!?!!!?!?!
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



View in desktop mode... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View in desktop mode...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



You are telling him to do something extra 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View in desktop mode...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Effort :what:
I only view desktop mode if I'm viewing the portal or previewing a thread before I post it.


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> How about that I can eat El Guero Canelo hot dogs any time I damn want and M_T_M can't.

Click to collapse






------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Effort :what:
> I only view desktop mode if I'm viewing the portal or previewing a thread before I post it.
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



See my post before yours 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You are telling him to do something extra
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



^^^This 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous? 

---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> See my post before yours
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



See post below yours xD


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> ^^^This
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?
> ...

Click to collapse



KC slow kc is slow!! You are not going to beat me to the target s 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> KC slow kc is slow!! You are not going to beat me to the target s
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Only time will tell. Either way, we'll both easily hit our targets anyway 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Only time will tell. Either way, we'll both easily hit our targets anyway
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



Not if dexter starts posting


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

What I'm thinking right now 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Not if dexter starts posting

Click to collapse



I'll still pass him though because he doesn't post enough lol


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What I'm thinking right now
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse



That was obvious without even clicking 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Have a brick ......both of you.
> This one's for you Ronnie
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Ouch


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That was obvious without even clicking
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



Cool story bra..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Cool story bra..

Click to collapse



I know right. Wanna write it for me?!?


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I know right. Wanna write it for me?!?
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



Nah have jase do it, since he is looking for something to write about


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That was obvious without even clicking
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



It was, because the title was right there without clicking


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Nah have jase do it, since he is looking for something to write about

Click to collapse



Pretty clever and quick thinking for you 
Good idea though 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous? 

---------- Post added at 11:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> It was, because the title was right there without clicking

Click to collapse



All it shown was "YouTube video" 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> It was, because the title was right there without clicking

Click to collapse



He is on tapatalk


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 5, 2012)

Jase: write about this http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/articles/general/as-predicted-apple-defies-court-order-again-r1222


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Pretty clever and quick thinking for you
> Good idea though
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think proto understands that you are on tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Jase: write about this http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/articles/general/as-predicted-apple-defies-court-order-again-r1222

Click to collapse



Apple vs the sensible people, once again 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous? 

---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> I don't think proto understands that you are on tapatalk

Click to collapse



Kids these days :what:


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I don't think proto understands that you are on tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't think you understand trolling


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Apple vs the sensible people, once again
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?
> ...

Click to collapse



Also u on an old version of tapatalk cause mine gives me a preview: 






Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I don't think you understand trolling

Click to collapse



I don't think you understand that you fail 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous? 

---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Also u on an old version of tapatalk cause mine gives me a preview:
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I'm using xda app, not tapatalk.


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I don't think you understand that you fail
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?
> ...

Click to collapse



Xda app is old and outdated 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Xda app is old and outdated
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



It works well enough for me though, so I don't mind.


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It works well enough for me though, so I don't mind.
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



Not good enough if you can't see what youtube video is on


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Not good enough if you can't see what youtube video is on

Click to collapse



I don't generally need to, so it's not a big deal breaker.


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I don't generally need to, so it's not a big deal breaker.
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



Yay?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yay?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I have no idea either 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## werked (Nov 5, 2012)

A gs3 kid. Think I'll give tasks rom a spin but all questions will be fielded by Quasi.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> A gs3 kid. Think I'll give tasks rom a spin but all questions will be fielded by Quasi.

Click to collapse



Task's is probably your best option anyway to be honest. My mates running it and loving it.


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I have no idea either
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



Alright well I am out!

cya later!

Going home 
Walk the dog
Eat and feed the dog
Possibly do hw? 
Xbox 
Watch Shows


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Alright well I am out!
> 
> cya later!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seeya later 
I'll probably still be online when you get back online anyway, knowing me 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)

werked said:


> A gs3 kid. Think I'll give tasks rom a spin but all questions will be fielded by Quasi.

Click to collapse



I'm actually in there slamming a couple of people right now...

Use the included kernel, it's more up to date than KT747 or any other kernel...

My steps (considered overkill):

Wipe Data \ Factory Reset
Wipe Cache
Advanced => Wipe Dalvik Cache
Mounts and Storage => format /system
Mounts and Storage => format /data
Mounts and Storage => format /cache
Flash ROM and gapps from the OP
Reboot system now


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm actually in there slamming a couple of people right now...
> 
> Use the included kernel, it's more up to date than KT747 or any other kernel...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is a bit overkill, but if that's what you're used to it's all good.

I just flash the ROM and gapps
Then wipe cache partition
Then wipe dalvik
Reboot.


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> A gs3 kid. Think I'll give tasks rom a spin but all questions will be fielded by Quasi.

Click to collapse



PA is nice as well on the S3. It's what I run on mine.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> That is a bit overkill, but if that's what you're used to it's all good.
> 
> I just flash the ROM and gapps
> Then wipe cache partition
> ...

Click to collapse



I always wipe data when flashing a new ROM. Only on minor updates do I dirty flash. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> PA is nice as well on the S3. It's what I run on mine.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The only time I'll do a full wipe is if I'm coming from a different base. Apart from that, I don't bother. I know I could mess something up by not doing a full wipe, but at least the faults on me if that happens.


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That is a bit overkill, but if that's what you're used to it's all good.
> 
> I just flash the ROM and gapps
> Then wipe cache partition
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a dirty flash...  I wouldnt recommend it going from one rom to another...  only upgrading the same rom...  so it's not overkill...  its ensuring a super fresh install...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> That's a dirty flash...  I wouldnt recommend it going from one rom to another...  only upgrading the same rom...  so it's not overkill...  its ensuring a super fresh install...

Click to collapse



Well an overkill compared to how I do things.
I've had plenty of people tell me that they really don't recommend dirty flashing but I never have problems with it.


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> PA is nice as well on the S3. It's what I run on mine.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I use 4ext, one click format all except sd. Dirty flash on minor updates.but get truer results on clean installs for development. Only have about a dozen apps to install so it's not too bad

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well an overkill compared to how I do things.
> I've had plenty of people tell me that they really don't recommend dirty flashing but I never have problems with it.
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



Task's current release has a custom built CM Kernal  built with newest Linaro, newest WiFi drivers from Official JB, and updated to 3.0.50 kernel...  The long steps are required...

---------- Post added at 06:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Well an overkill compared to how I do things.
> I've had plenty of people tell me that they really don't recommend dirty flashing but I never have problems with it.
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



Sometimes I dirty flash...  but only when the kernal hasn't changed...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Task's current release has a custom built CM Kernal  built with newest Linaro, newest WiFi drivers from Official JB, and updated to 3.0.50 kernel...  The long steps are required...

Click to collapse



If I was in a situation like that, then yeah of course I'd do a clean install and do it all properly.
Obviously I always check the OP first anyway and if I see that the installing steps are different to what I'm used to, then I'll follow them even if it means I do a full wipe.
I just generally prefer not to...


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> If I was in a situation like that, then yeah of course I'd do a clean install and do it all properly.
> Obviously I always check the OP first anyway and if I see that the installing steps are different to what I'm used to, then I'll follow them even if it means I do a full wipe.
> I just generally prefer not to...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I prefer the full wipe every time method...  I don't use TiBu so the Play Store always restores everything for me...  takes me about 20minutes to be up and running...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

I've started using apps 2 zip just flash it after gapps all done nice and neat, then just have to restore Wi-Fi and Bluetooth settings. 

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I prefer the full wipe every time method...  I don't use TiBu so the Play Store always restores everything for me...  takes me about 20minutes to be up and running...

Click to collapse



Each to their own I guess though.
At least you know with you always doing a full wipe, the only problem you'll have is if you do something wrong by accident.
Whereas the way I do it, I know could mess up but my logic has always been "If it ain't broke, don't fix it". So until I mess up, I'll keep risking it lol


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Each to their own I guess though.
> At least you know with you always doing a full wipe, the only problem you'll have is if you do something wrong by accident.
> Whereas the way I do it, I know could mess up but my logic has always been "If it ain't broke, don't fix it". So until I mess up, I'll keep risking it lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flashing methods have always been a long debated issue...  At least in here it's just discussion...  I've been working on ESP flashing...  in involves Chinese Zen...  I just stare at it really hard, visualizing the ROM...  Then it boots...  sometimes I get an FC or 2, so I'm still working on it...  I'll post a guide when I perfect it...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## undercover (Nov 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Task's current release has a custom built CM Kernal  built with newest Linaro, newest WiFi drivers from Official JB, and updated to 3.0.50 kernel...  The long steps are required...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kernel? I think it's the least of an issue when dirty flashing. I ALWAYS dirty flash, only do a full wipe when going from sense to aosp or when my dirty flash went wrong.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

Haven't used sense since rooting, but got the venom build coming up for ds so going to be testing that. 

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## cascabel (Nov 6, 2012)

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Kernel? I think it's the least of an issue when dirty flashing. I ALWAYS dirty flash, only do a full wipe when going from sense to aosp or when my dirty flash went wrong.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33738352&postcount=2778

He dirty flashed between ROMs....

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 PM ----------


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I use 4ext, one click format all except sd. Dirty flash on minor updates.but get truer results on clean installs for development. Only have about a dozen apps to install so it's not too bad
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



I use 4EXT on my Amaze. TWRP on my S3 and One X

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I use 4EXT on my Amaze. TWRP on my S3 and One X
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Been meaning to give TWRP a go...

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Why is it that most of the time, we can't go on YouTube and watch just the one video?

I've just been sat on there for ages watching more and more videos 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Why is it that most of the time, we can't go on YouTube and watch just the one video?
> 
> I've just been sat on there for ages watching more and more videos
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think there's a skip to the next video option...

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I think there's a skip to the next video option...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



On the full site I think there is. Not on the app though.
I literally on went on there to listen to one song to make sure it was the correct version before I downloaded it, and I just kept clicking more and more awesome related songs;


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> On the full site I think there is. Not on the app though.
> I literally on went on there to listen to one song to make sure it was the correct version before I downloaded it, and I just kept clicking more and more awesome related songs;
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



What app do you use to pull the video?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> What app do you use to pull the video?

Click to collapse



I don't use an app. I use tubidy. I've always used that


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## cascabel (Nov 6, 2012)

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

Really long, so I'll be nice and spoiler it... nah, nvm, too much effort. Also too much effort to erase this.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Really long, so I'll be nice and spoiler it... nah, nvm, too much effort. Also too much effort to erase this.

Click to collapse



There's no effing way I'm reading that. Umadbro?


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> There's no effing way I'm reading that. Umadbro?
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse





I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

---------- Post added at 09:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

Evenin', ladies and gents... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Evenin', ladies and gents...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Hola Apex 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 6, 2012)

it's quiet tonight


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Really long, so I'll be nice and spoiler it... nah, nvm, too much effort. Also too much effort to erase this.

Click to collapse



Why would you post this GIANT picture?!?!?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey to anyone who still online :silly:


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hey to anyone who still online :silly:
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Hi!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hi!

Click to collapse



Hey Storm. How's it going?


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hey to anyone who still online :silly:
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Hi

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 05:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Hey to anyone who still online :silly:
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Bye ... I'm going to sleep!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hey Storm. How's it going?
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Good just watching Total Recall. How's everything in your neck of the woods?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Hi
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Night 
That was pretty pointless though 


StormMcCloud said:


> Good just watching Total Recall. How's everything in your neck of the woods?

Click to collapse



I haven't seen that in ages 
I'll have to remember to watch it when I see it on at any point.

Pretty good actually. Just listening to the radio because it's 3.37am and, as usual, I'm wide awake.


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Night
> That was pretty pointless though
> 
> I haven't seen that in ages
> ...

Click to collapse



New one not old one. 

Hahaha, yeah being awake at 3 am seems common for this thread.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> New one not old one.
> 
> Hahaha, yeah being awake at 3 am seems common for this thread.

Click to collapse



Ah right. Not as interested now then 

Yeah too right. It's more like 7am by the time I normally crash out. A bit of a messed up routine but I don't really mind it to be honest 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Ah right. Not as interested now then
> 
> Yeah too right. It's more like 7am by the time I normally crash out. A bit of a messed up routine but I don't really mind it to be honest
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's actually not too bad.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> It's actually not too bad.

Click to collapse



I'll have to see what the internet community can provide me with then. I may aswell give a shot, just to see how it is.


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## werked (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey and........ 





























........ Goodnight. 
Gotta be up in a few hours, catch you guys tomorrow. :beer:


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'll have to see what the internet community can provide me with then. I may aswell give a shot, just to see how it is.
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



That's why I'm watching it, lol. At least you don't need subtitles like you did for Arnold.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> Hey and........
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Second person to do that so far 


StormMcCloud said:


> That's why I'm watching it, lol. At least you don't need subtitles like you did for Arnold.

Click to collapse



How is it so far anyway?


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Second person to do that so far
> 
> How is it so far anyway?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It literally just finished, and it wasn't bad. I liked it. 

Also the three boobed chick's boobs looked a lot more realistic.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> It literally just finished, and it wasn't bad. I liked it.
> 
> Also the three boobed chick's boobs looked a lot more realistic.

Click to collapse



The triple boob always looked trippy before lol.
Pretty f*cked up though :what:


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> The triple boob always looked trippy before lol.
> Pretty f*cked up though :what:
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



It would still be fun though, lol. 

So do you guys have any good movies across the pond or is the world still relying on the US to make all the good movies?


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 6, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> It's actually not too bad.

Click to collapse



We're not friends anymore. Friendship terminated!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> We're not friends anymore. Friendship terminated!

Click to collapse



But.....but.....but...whai? 

Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 6, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> But.....but.....but...whai?
> 
> Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, so we can be friends again. Don't do that again, or we'll have a problem again. (don't ask, i have no idea).


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I'm not sure, so we can be friends again. Don't do that again, or we'll have a problem again. (don't ask, i have no idea).

Click to collapse



Yay! 






I will try my bestest to not screw up again.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> It would still be fun though, lol.
> 
> So do you guys have any good movies across the pond or is the world still relying on the US to make all the good movies?

Click to collapse



We've had nothing major in a few years to be honest.


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> We've had nothing major in a few years to be honest.
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Dang....

I'm still waiting on the next season of Top Gear and Doctor Who. (Stupid show killing off Amy and Rory)


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 6, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Dang....
> 
> I'm still waiting on the next season of Top Gear and Doctor Who. (Stupid show killing off Amy and Rory)

Click to collapse



I went off Doctor Who a little while back. I can't remember his name, but the Doctor who put me off it was the one before David Tenant. I reckon he was terrible tbh and wouldn't watch the show because of that.


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I went off Doctor Who a little while back. I can't remember his name, but the Doctor who put me off it was the one before David Tenant. I reckon he was terrible tbh and wouldn't watch the show because of that.
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



You mean Christopher Eccleston? And yeah I agree he sucked. But David Tenant and Matt Smith are both awesome.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> You mean Christopher Eccleston? And yeah I agree he sucked. But David Tenant and Matt Smith are both awesome.

Click to collapse



Yeah that's the one. I reckon they made a huge mistake starring him in that role because he clearly wasn't ready for such a role.
I've only seen one episode since and it was one of Tenant's first ones. I don't reckon I'd even be able to get back into it properly, even if I tried :/


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah that's the one. I reckon they made a huge mistake starring him in that role because he clearly wasn't ready for such a role.
> I've only seen one episode since and it was one of Tenant's first ones. I don't reckon I'd even be able to get back into it properly, even if I tried :/
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Dude just screw the season with the crap guy and just start fresh with Tenant. (Hell I skipped the Tenant season where his companion was the older lady)


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 6, 2012)

knock knock


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 6, 2012)

the archangel said:


> knock knock

Click to collapse



누구에요?


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 6, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> 누구에요?

Click to collapse



doctor


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 6, 2012)

the archangel said:


> doctor

Click to collapse



الطبيب الذي؟


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 6, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> الطبيب الذي؟

Click to collapse



seriously??? btw the joke is over.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 6, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> seriously??? btw the joke is over.

Click to collapse



....I don't get it?


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 6, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> ....I don't get it?

Click to collapse



you obviously never watched the show


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 6, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> you obviously never watched the show

Click to collapse



What show?


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 6, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> What show?

Click to collapse



doctor who


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 6, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> doctor who

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's what I asked and then you never finished the joke. 

Are you drunk?


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 6, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yeah, that's what I asked and then you never finished the joke.
> 
> Are you drunk?

Click to collapse



i seriously wish i was for this entire...err nvm. but i wish


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 6, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> i seriously wish i was for this entire...err nvm. but i wish

Click to collapse



Ahhh, it really is fun to troll a mod.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 6, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Ahhh, it really is fun to troll a mod.

Click to collapse



unfortunately  i cant post what i want to say...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Ahhh, it really is fun to troll a mod.

Click to collapse



Too easy with most of them aswell xD


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 6, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> unfortunately  i cant post what i want to say...

Click to collapse



That is why they invented PMs, duh.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Too easy with most of them aswell xD
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



doesnt help that im smokeless.....i hate yall....


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 6, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> That is why they invented PMs, duh.

Click to collapse



not worth it


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 6, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> doesnt help that im smokeless.....i hate yall....

Click to collapse





The Archangel said:


> not worth it

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> doesnt help that im smokeless.....i hate yall....

Click to collapse



I'm gonna be smokeless for a few days 
I get paid next Tuesday and I've got enough to last until late Thursday/early Friday, so that's 4 days without :/


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 6, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse



uhh wut?


KidCarter93 said:


> I'm gonna be smokeless for a few days
> I get paid next Tuesday and I've got enough to last until late Thursday/early Friday, so that's 4 days without :/
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



i smoked mine during my lunch,then realized...im f-ed..for the rest of the day


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 6, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> uhh wut?
> 
> 
> i smoked mine during my lunch,then realized...im f-ed..for the rest of the day

Click to collapse



It's a heart, lol, <3


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> uhh wut?
> 
> 
> i smoked mine during my lunch,then realized...im f-ed..for the rest of the day

Click to collapse



LOL. Gutted 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 6, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> It's a heart, lol, <3

Click to collapse



i dont know what you are talking bout,hahaha. i dont use mine except to live


KidCarter93 said:


> LOL. Gutted
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



i feel bad for the people tomorrow when im driving


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> i dont know what you are talking bout,hahaha. i dont use mine except to live
> 
> 
> i feel bad for the people tomorrow when im driving

Click to collapse



How long is it till you get more cigs though?
I know having none is a ***** but aslong as it isn't too long, it's just about bearable.


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> How long is it till you get more cigs though?
> I know having none is a ***** but aslong as it isn't too long, it's just about bearable.
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



whenever i can get money. not working atm. so it could be never or tomorrow,idk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> whenever i can get money. not working atm. so it could be never or tomorrow,idk

Click to collapse



That's $hit then :/
Running out is literally the only downside to smoking 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That's $hit then :/
> Running out is literally the only downside to smoking
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



understatement


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 6, 2012)

Strange...I'm in the same boat this week.  Broke until Friday.  I hate these weeks.  No smokes, no beer, no fun.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Strange...I'm in the same boat this week.  Broke until Friday.  I hate these weeks.  No smokes, no beer, no fun.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



welcome to the club


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 6, 2012)

Sounds like we are all in that boat, I blew too much on car parts and now I'm broke till Saturday.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

I haven't been this skint since I wasn't working. I don't even know how I am so broke :what:


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 6, 2012)

Perfect way to catch up on some sleep.  As long as I'm awake, I'm thinking about it, and I'm just mad all the time.

So I think I'm gonna call it a night.  Take care guys.



Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Perfect way to catch up on some sleep.  As long as I'm awake, I'm thinking about it, and I'm just mad all the time.
> 
> So I think I'm gonna call it a night.  Take care guys.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



See ya Skinny.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Perfect way to catch up on some sleep.  As long as I'm awake, I'm thinking about it, and I'm just mad all the time.
> 
> So I think I'm gonna call it a night.  Take care guys.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



peace out


im dropping out to going to watch some of my shows.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Night Skinny and Archangel


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Evening mafia! **** quasi is kicking my ass at madden  

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Evening mafia! **** quasi is kicking my ass at madden
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Is there anything you're not a noob at? 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 6, 2012)

Morning all

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 6, 2012)

Ohai Mark





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

yo


----------



## a.cid (Nov 6, 2012)

Yo yo


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

They're fun 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> yo

Click to collapse



Weird trailor guy we met on uno 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 6, 2012)

Mmmm Hardee's.

Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Weird trailor guy we met on uno
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Yea I had to start mocking him man...  dude was white trash at its finest...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

Ridiculously early morning bump

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 04:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 AM ----------








Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

Good morning all.How is everyone

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ridiculously early morning bump
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 DUH NA NA NA NA. DUH NA NA NA NA. DUH NA NUH NAH NUH NAH NAH NAH NAAAAAAAAAAAH Spiderman!!!


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

Morning.
There's people here. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 04:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 AM ----------

Have some early morning thanks

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning.
> There's people here.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning BD, et. al. Why are we all up, those that probably shouldn't be? Have we entered............ 


The Twilight Zone? 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 6, 2012)

Morning BD

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Morning BD, et. al. Why are we all up, those that probably shouldn't be? Have we entered............
> 
> 
> The Twilight Zone?
> ...

Click to collapse








I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

Well its half nine here so you lot are up really early, did you all s?it the bed at once?

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well its half nine here so you lot are up really early, did you all s?it the bed at once?
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Weird work schedule for me this week, traveling to the West coast... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

Thankfully I'm not at work till later. Short three hour shift

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well its half nine here so you lot are up really early, did you all s?it the bed at once?
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



You apparently, are NOT on Snowflake time. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 04:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 AM ----------

I am going to sit in my car in a ridiculously long gas line....wish me luck.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You apparently, are NOT on Snowflake time.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No I'm not on snowflake time, it doesn't agree with a three year olds concept of time. Good luck with the gas

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I am going to sit in my car in a ridiculously long gas line....wish me luck.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Good luck, BD! Hope you brought some coffee and a book (and a brick, ya never know) 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

Found something for werked: "thug life, Mormon style"... 



*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## werked (Nov 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Found something for werked: "thug life, Mormon style"...
> 
> View attachment 1461101
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Thanks. That made me laugh this morning. 

Morning, everyone. Off to work on this cold, dark morning. Y'all have a good day.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

Morning werked

I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 PM ----------







I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

Petrol, gas, benzene. I haz it. In my car. The whole 40$ limit. YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! (The lines weren't bad at all down by the Holland tunnel (since only buses are allowed through)


Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Petrol, gas, benzene. I haz it. In my car. The whole 40$ limit. YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! (The lines weren't bad at all down by the Holland tunnel (since only buses are allowed through)
> 
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Hooray, happy day! Glad to hear that went smoothly, BD. 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hooray, happy day! Glad to hear that went smoothly, BD.
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Had to switch back to tapatalk to thank you. I guess the website keeps track of tapatalk thanks. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Had to switch back to tapatalk to thank you. I guess the website keeps track of tapatalk thanks.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Lol Yeah, I stopped using xda's app, just Tapatalk. Oh, and thanked you for switching just to thank me... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Lol Yeah, I stopped using xda's app, just Tapatalk. Oh, and thanked you for switching just to thank me...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



The xda app needs an update badly. It's so out of date, that you can't use the tapatalk option to upload anything. Hopefully they'll update it soon. If I thank you for thanking me....is that thankception? 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

I brought the xda app about the same time I started on here, it just doesn't come close to the build of tapatalk any more. So brought tapatalk and the image pack, now I've got the color pack as well. The xda will need to have a major overhaul before I consider going back

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## a.cid (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The xda app needs an update badly. It's so out of date, that you can't use the tapatalk option to upload anything. Hopefully they'll update it soon.

Click to collapse



YouDontSay.jpg


Ssup bd, you are up early today 

"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

Morning a.cid

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## a.cid (Nov 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning a.cid
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Waddup brah, whatchu doin?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

Making sure chops doesn't destroy the house before the missus gets back from shopping. Then I've a pokey three hour shift from four. You?

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

Where was little Mephers yesterday? I didn't get to ask him something... 



*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

Maybe he got banned for abusing the thanks button

I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 01:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 PM ----------







In case people were wondering, this is chops

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Maybe he got banned for abusing the thanks button
> 
> I'm your huckleberry
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cute kid right there, and looks like pops is already teaching him about good music... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh yes, 

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> Thanks. That made me laugh this morning.
> 
> Morning, everyone. Off to work on this cold, dark morning. Y'all have a good day.

Click to collapse



I love the cold weather, makes me feel like this:



*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## a.cid (Nov 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Making sure chops doesn't destroy the house before the missus gets back from shopping. Then I've a pokey three hour shift from four. You?
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Got back from the torture I endure in the name of education 
Jk

Having lunch at 5.30 pm, here...

Did I mention I love sea food?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

I've got a real hankering for sushi now you've mentioned sea food

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

a.cid said:


> YouDontSay.jpg
> 
> 
> Ssup bd, you are up early today
> ...

Click to collapse



What early? I get up anywhere between 02:00/02:30 and 03:00....just because I don't come on xda the minute I open my eyes, doesn't mean I'm not awake. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## a.cid (Nov 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I've got a real hankering for sushi now you've mentioned sea food
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



I've never actually tasted sushi lol
I'm having fried prawns right now, really spicy!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I've got a real hankering for sushi now you've mentioned sea food
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse








*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



I love sushi..... 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Egg fried lice :what:


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Egg fried lice :what:
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Not even close. 
There's no fried rice in sushi. It's not even the same type of rice used in fried rice. 
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not even close.
> There's no fried rice in sushi. It's not even the same type of rice used in fried rice.
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I never said there was 
I just thought I'd randomly pop in and say something random.
Is that random enough?!?!?!?!?!?


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I never said there was
> I just thought I'd randomly pop in and say something random.
> Is that random enough?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope. It's semi relevant to the post.
Random comment fail. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nope. It's semi relevant to the post.
> Random comment fail.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



But if it's semi relevant that means it's also semi random and being semi random is still more random that a little bit of random or a lot of random 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> But if it's semi relevant that means it's also semi random and being semi random is still more random that a little bit of random or a lot of random
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Semi-nice save.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok just eaten a chicken kebab for lunch and ordered a16 piece sushi box to pick up on my way to work.:thumbup: yum mmmmmmm

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Semi-nice save.

Click to collapse



Semicircle --> D


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## a.cid (Nov 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Ok just eaten a chicken kebab for lunch and ordered a16 piece sushi box to pick up on my way to work.:thumbup: yum mmmmmmm
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Did I say, I also have a soft spot for chicken shawarmas?
Hehe 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Did I say, I also have a soft spot for chicken shawarmas?
> Hehe
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Don't, just don't. I really could go on a whole how much I love food rant. 

I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 02:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 PM ----------

It's like i love Chinese food, but not the slip they serve up in Chinese takeaways all over the UK, I mean proper Chinese cooking, and I air Malaysian food and...... bugger I'd better shut up before I get carried away

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## a.cid (Nov 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Don't, just don't. I really could go on a whole how much I love food rant.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I feel you bro!



Hi, my username is a.cid, 
And I'm a foodoholic...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## codeknight11 (Nov 6, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I feel you bro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hydrochloric acid? :what:

My upcoming projects -
nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Semicircle --> D
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Straight line --> |

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## a.cid (Nov 6, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> Hydrochloric acid? :what:
> 
> My upcoming projects -
> nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?

Click to collapse



Nope,
Methionylglutaminylarginytyrosylglutamylserylleucylphenylalanylalanylglutaminyll-
eucyllysylglutamylarginyllysylglutamylglycylalanylphenylalanyvalylprolylphenylalanyl-
valythreonylleucylglycylaspartylprolyglycylisoleucylglutamylglutaminylserylleucyllysyl-
isoleucylaspartylthreonylleucylisoleucylglutamylalanylglycylalanylaspartylalanylleucy-
lglutamylleucylglycylglycylisoleucylprolylphenylalanylserylaspartylprolylleucelalanyla-
spartyglycylprolythreonylisoleucylglutamiylasparaginylalanylthreonylleucylarginylala-
nylphenylalanylalanylglycylvalyltheonylprolylalanylglutaminylcysteinylphenylalanygll-
utamylmethionylleucyalanylleucylisoleucylarginylglutaminyllysylhistidylprolylthreonyl-
isoleucylpriIylisoleucylglycylleucylleucylmethionyltyrosylalanylasparaginylleucylvalyp-
henylalanylasparaginyllysylgyycylisoleucylaspartylglutamylphenylalanyltyrosylalanyl-
gutaminyllcysteinylglutamyllysylvalylglycylavlylaspartylserylvalylleucylvalylalanylasp-
artylvalyprolylvalylglutaminylglutamyllserylalanyprolyphenylalanylarginylglutaminylal-
anylalanylleucylarginylhistidylasparaginylvaylalanylprolylisoleucylphenylalanylisoleu-
cylcysteinylprolylprolylaspartylalanylaspartylaspartylaspartylleucylleucylarginyglutam-
inylisoleucylalanyylseryltyrosylglycylarginylglycyltyrosylthreonyltyrosylleucylleucylser-
ylarginylalanylglycylvalythreonylglycylalanylglutamylasparaginylarginylanylalanylleu-
cylprolylleucylaspaaginylhistidylleucylvaylalanyllysylleucyllysylglutamyltyrosylasarag-
inylglycylphenylalanylglycylisoleucylalanylprolylaspartylglutaminylvalyllysylalanylala-
nylisoleucylaspartylalanylalanyglycylalanylalanyglycylalanylisoleucylserylglycyseryla-
lanylisoleucylbalyllsylisoleucylisoleucylglutamyyylglutaminylhistidylasparaginylisole-
ucylglutamylprolyglutamyllysylmethionylleucylalanylalanylleucyllysylvalylphenylalaby-
lvalylglutaminlylprolylmethionyllysylalanylalanylthreonylarginylserine
- Scientific name for
Trypthophan synthetase (that is a
protien with 267 amino acids) (1
909 letters) 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

Camel spider, or spider camel? 



*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## _Variable (Nov 6, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Nope,
> Methionylglutaminylarginytyrosylglutamylserylleucylphenylalanylalanylglutaminyll-
> eucyllysylglutamylarginyllysylglutamylglycylalanylphenylalanyvalylprolylphenylalanyl-
> valythreonylleucylglycylaspartylprolyglycylisoleucylglutamylglutaminylserylleucyllysyl-
> ...

Click to collapse



Really?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 6, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Really?

Click to collapse









Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## undercover (Nov 6, 2012)

Sushi contains worms that will eat your brain away! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 6, 2012)

LOL, wasn't at work 10 minutes this morning before someone ticked me off. Grown men acting like children, tisk tisk. Don't they know by now us women can put a verbal hurting on them. Well, I can check "be a nasty b!tch to a deserving fool" off of my list for the day. Guess it's time to kill everyone with kindness for the rest of the day . I gave him a lollipop after we both cooled down.... He loves me again. He should know by now not to test me. 
So, how is everyone??


----------



## _Variable (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> LOL, wasn't at work 10 minutes this morning before someone ticked me off. Grown men acting like children, tisk tisk. Don't they know by now us women can put a verbal hurting on them. Well, I can check "be a nasty b!tch to a deserving fool" off of my list for the day. Guess it's time to kill everyone with kindness for the rest of the day . I gave him a lollipop after we both cooled down.... He loves me again. He should know by now not to test me.
> So, how is everyone??

Click to collapse



Just dump him and marry CEO of cyanogenmod.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Sushi contains worms that will eat your brain away!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



To be honest, that's probably the least of my worries on that score

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

Lol, Meph got banned

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Nov 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lol, Meph got banned
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Omg why? (Dunno who he is, just curious)


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Just dump him and marry CEO of cyanogenmod.

Click to collapse



What? GTFO noob

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Nov 6, 2012)

i liek cheesecakes and tuna.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 6, 2012)

Noob GTFO

BD, we need bricks here

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> i liek cheesecakes and tuna.

Click to collapse



Yeah. BD, got any bricks ready? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Nov 6, 2012)

My phone isnt bricked. It was, over a month ago.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lol, Meph got banned
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's true, his account is currently disabled

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 6, 2012)

Yep guys

Meph got banned.


Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Nov 6, 2012)

Why is Meph banned? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Nov 6, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Yep guys
> 
> Meph got banned.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahahahahahaha

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Nov 6, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Yep guys
> 
> Meph got banned.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, an RC! Any idea why he got ban?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

I was joking when I said it was his over use of the thanks button, but maybe not. 

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## _Variable (Nov 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I was joking when I said it was his over use of the thanks button, but maybe not.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Or maybe a mod went serious in the ban person above you thread?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

He was told to not make himself noticed

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## _Variable (Nov 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> He was told to not make himself noticed
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



When?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

MTM I think told him just a couple of days ago in this thread. 
@MTM can you shed any light on this 

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## _Variable (Nov 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> MTM I think told him just a couple of days ago in this thread.
> @MTM can you shed any light on this
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Huh, thought only Archie and TJ are allowed to moderate OT?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

Not necessarily, if he was reported in another area, he was upset the other day saying someone wanted to get him banned. And we all did the sensible thing...... And laughed

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## undercover (Nov 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Not necessarily, if he was reported in another area, he was upset the other day saying someone wanted to get him banned. And we all did the sensible thing...... And laughed
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



I still find it funny. He'll be back eventually.  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Nov 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Not necessarily, if he was reported in another area, he was upset the other day saying someone wanted to get him banned. And we all did the sensible thing...... And laughed
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



But then shouldnt MTM lose all mod rights in other forums that he doesnt moderate?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

It was funny, the thread he linked to made me giggle

I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 04:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> I still find it funny. He'll be back eventually.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What's the average time to have an account disabled

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## cascabel (Nov 6, 2012)

sup everyone. how long is the ban for over-thanking? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> It was funny, the thread he linked to made me giggle
> 
> I'm your huckleberry
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Depends on situation


----------



## cascabel (Nov 6, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> But then shouldnt MTM lose all mod rights in other forums that he doesnt moderate?

Click to collapse



mtm is a senior mod.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## _Variable (Nov 6, 2012)

cascabel said:


> mtm is a senior mod.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Ohh..

Anyways.

Does anyone here run Windows 8?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Ohh..
> 
> Anyways.
> 
> Does anyone here run Windows 8?

Click to collapse



Nope, I've only just moved to win 7 reluctantly from xp

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 6, 2012)

I still run XP 

Might multiboot 8

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Nov 6, 2012)

same here. still on xp. planning to skip win 7. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I still run XP
> 
> Might multiboot 8
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Let me know what it's like, personally I don't see much advantage unless it's a touchscreen but I could be wrong

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## _Variable (Nov 6, 2012)

Pffft, XP-huggers....

8 is only $50, and you buy  a s3 thats $600? (°_°)


----------



## undercover (Nov 6, 2012)

Win 8 is a meh. Don't see the point on a non touch device. Now if they allowed apps to install on desktop and love tiles to be placed there, that would be sweet. Tapatalk on desktop, imagine that.... Or a radio app running in bg. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Nov 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Win 8 is a meh. Don't see the point on a non touch device. Now if they allowed apps to install on desktop and love tiles to be placed there, that would be sweet. Tapatalk on desktop, imagine that.... Or a radio app running in bg.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Love tiles?....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Love tiles?....

Click to collapse



Yuck, not on desktop, maybe on a  pad

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## undercover (Nov 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Yuck, not on desktop, maybe on a  pad
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Why not? Just to replace shortcuts. Sounds good to me. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Nov 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Why not? Just to replace shortcuts. Sounds good to me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



HTC wont give you Sensationalists JB because its OLD PHONE! Be glad you arent me (T-T) FroYo....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Why not? Just to replace shortcuts. Sounds good to me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I like the desktop, place all my to do stuff on it then move them as I go, I know how much work I have to do by the state of my screen

I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------

Right off to work, see you all in a couple of hours

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## _Variable (Nov 6, 2012)

Bye Juggy!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I like the desktop, place all my to do stuff on it then move them as I go, I know how much work I have to do by the state of my screen
> 
> I'm your huckleberry
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ciao man

Where's BC and Skinny at 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## codeknight11 (Nov 6, 2012)

Though the tiles don't work properly on non-touch devices, the normal old school desktop UI is good. You can switch to that.

My upcoming projects -
nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?


----------



## undercover (Nov 6, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> Though the tiles don't work properly on non-touch devices, the normal old school desktop UI is good. You can switch to that.
> 
> My upcoming projects -
> nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?

Click to collapse



How the heck do you explore the drive? How do you access control panel? Where the f.... is start button? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------




OptimusLove said:


> HTC wont give you Sensationalists JB because its OLD PHONE! Be glad you arent me (T-T) FroYo....

Click to collapse



Although this is somehow irrelevant to the current topic... 
1. It's more than capable 
2. It's last year's top end device 
3. HTC won't be getting any more of my money. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

I really like HTC build quality, the lack of support and locked bootloader is whats driving me away

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## cascabel (Nov 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I really like HTC build quality, the lack of support and locked bootloader is whats driving me away
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



i thought you went to work? 
i like htc's design too. the bootloader is the one that keeps me away. though i haven't learned as i'm planning on buying an SE phone by jan next year. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm going, just can't help myself

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## undercover (Nov 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm going, just can't help myself
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Gtfo 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Huh, thought only Archie and TJ are allowed to moderate OT?

Click to collapse



I know this is going back a page, but because he's a senior mod he moderates anywhere that's needed.
That's what all SMs do. It's just the forum specific mods that can't moderate outside of their designated forum.


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:33 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> i thought you went to work?
> i like htc's design too. the bootloader is the one that keeps me away. though i haven't learned as i'm planning on buying an SE phone by jan next year.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Just don't get an Xperia S. It's a terrible device 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

turns out i can vote...  so i must prepare myself for the outside world...


----------



## _Variable (Nov 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> turns out i can vote...  so i must prepare myself for the outside world...

Click to collapse



Obama ftw.......


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Obama ftw.......

Click to collapse



In the past voting day was always just 'you cant buy alcohol until the polls close' day...  but this time I'm gonna exercise my right to vote....


----------



## undercover (Nov 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> In the past voting day was always just 'you cant buy alcohol until the polls close' day...  but this time I'm gonna exercise my right to vote....

Click to collapse



Who gets your vote? 

My new home screen 





Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Nov 6, 2012)

@kc: y u go back a page? and thanks for the tip. don't like the S though, as a friend has it.

@bn: who you voting for?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

cascabel said:


> @kc: y u go back a page? and thanks for the tip. don't like the S though, as a friend has it.
> 
> @bn: who you voting for?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Because I was reading through the thread to see what I'd missed 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## cascabel (Nov 6, 2012)

edit: i posted twice even when i posted just once. 

---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Because I was reading through the thread to see what I'd missed
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



if i had to do that every time i woke uo i'd have to go through a minimum of a hundred pages a week just for this thread alone. true story.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Who gets your vote?
> 
> [/IMG]
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





cascabel said:


> @kc: y u go back a page? and thanks for the tip. don't like the S though, as a friend has it.
> 
> @bn: who you voting for?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I shall be marking every name with an R beside them...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

cascabel said:


> edit: i posted twice even when i posted just once.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't have to read much because I've been lurking all day 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## huggs (Nov 6, 2012)

So I wrecked my 'buntu 10.10 install, which was set up all nice the way I liked it 
So now I'm getting aquainted with 12.04 LTS
Then I'm going to vote


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

huggs said:


> So I wrecked my 'buntu 10.10 install, which was set up all nice the way I liked it
> So now I'm getting aquainted with 12.04 LTS
> Then I'm going to vote

Click to collapse



Vote R

3.6.5 Kernel is very smooth...


----------



## _Variable (Nov 6, 2012)

Heyyy

Sent from my LG-P350 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Nov 6, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Heyyy
> 
> Sent from my LG-P350 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



hhhiii. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 6, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hhhiii.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Sup Bella 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## cascabel (Nov 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sup Bella
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it's Casakka Bella to you Ms. Quantissima.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

G'morning everyone! Just wiped my phone, now setting all of my junk back up... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## _Variable (Nov 6, 2012)

cascabel said:


> it's Casakka Bella to you Ms. Quantissima.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Umm, I believe QF is a boy.

Sent from my LG-P350 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Nov 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> G'morning everyone! Just wiped my phone, now setting all of my junk back up...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



morning master apex. overslept again?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

---------- Post added at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 AM ----------




OptimusLove said:


> Umm, I believe QF is a boy.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P350 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



i know. 
i am, too.  don't believe everything you read. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## K.A. (Nov 6, 2012)

Good evenin', folks.. Ssup?


----------



## _Variable (Nov 6, 2012)

Damn its past midnight on here.

Sent from my LG-P350 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Nov 6, 2012)

@optimus: i know. we share the same timezone. but in here it's always on snowflake time. so it should be around noon. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

cascabel said:


> @optimus: i know. we share the same timezone. but in here it's always on snowflake time. so it should be around noon.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I'm on the SFT-2 timezone then...


----------



## cascabel (Nov 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm on the SFT-2 timezone then...

Click to collapse



lol. seeing as you're on the op, you should be. 
didn't realise snowflake is on -2. :what:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

cascabel said:


> morning master apex. overslept again?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Nah, I haven't been to sleep since I got up yesterday morning at 2 a.m.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

cascabel said:


> lol. seeing as you're on the op, you should be.
> didn't realise snowflake is on -2. :what:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



We should just restructure the whole GMT around Snowflake...  Wait she's Eastern, so I'm SFT-1


----------



## _Variable (Nov 6, 2012)

Im GMT+8

Sent from my LG-P350 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Nov 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nah, I haven't been to sleep since I got up yesterday morning at 2 a.m.

Click to collapse



wow. well, better get some zzz's then. i could never last that long...

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Im GMT+8
> 
> Sent from my LG-P350 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



So you'll be SFT-3

---------- Post added at 10:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Nah, I haven't been to sleep since I got up yesterday morning at 2 a.m.

Click to collapse



2 5 Hours should do, but 3 will be a little jittery...


----------



## _Variable (Nov 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> So you'll be SFT-3
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanx

Sent from my LG-P350 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Nov 6, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Thanx
> 
> Sent from my LG-P350 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



pm. 

edit: me thinks apex fell asleep. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## _Variable (Nov 6, 2012)

I got a new siggy for the app!

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 6, 2012)

So GMT +1 will be SMT- 9

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> LOL, wasn't at work 10 minutes this morning before someone ticked me off. Grown men acting like children, tisk tisk. Don't they know by now us women can put a verbal hurting on them. Well, I can check "be a nasty b!tch to a deserving fool" off of my list for the day. Guess it's time to kill everyone with kindness for the rest of the day . I gave him a lollipop after we both cooled down.... He loves me again. He should know by now not to test me.
> So, how is everyone??

Click to collapse



You're waaaaaaaaaaaaay nicer than I regarding "work hurtins"  ..... I yell, throw things, and don't care about their butthurt. At all. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## codeknight11 (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Mars maybe? 

My upcoming projects -
nOOb-Lite rom & CyanoETA rom, problem?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok. Time for me to get the other half of my requisite 4hrs of sleep (every 24hrs) 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

@werked dont let that military training go to waste...  shoulda pulled out some ninja gaiden moves on him...


----------



## huggs (Nov 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Vote R
> 
> 3.6.5 Kernel is very smooth...

Click to collapse



I vote Dem bro...

How do I get 3.6.5?
I ran update manager immediately after installing, and I'm on 3.2.something
I don't want to upgrade to 12.10 because of LTS for 12.04
I can't hardly find any settings anywhere, seems like it's all hidden from me in Unity, I've installed Gnome Shell, but haven't played with it any more than logging in and out of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Morning,Afternoon,Evening: 

(Even though there are some here that never or very rarely post)

Dexter
BD
Skinny
Quasi
Trell
M_T_M
Jase
Max
Husam
Proto
Acid
Rinzo
Watt
tinky
Apex
Quantum
ppero
Juggles
Ronnie
Tony
Shahruk
werked
Meph
BOBO
KC
Lordmanhattan
The Archangel
idavid
DD
T.C.P
obsidianchao
htc fan89
Phistachio
jeallen0
TheRomMistress
Milad
huggs
animatedbreak
John McClane
Storm
King ace 
If you were missed then there is something terribly wrong and you should contact the police 
Lurks
Damn noobs that don't belong gtfo!!


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning,Afternoon,Evening:
> 
> (Even though there are some here that never or very rarely post)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You must have that saved as a default greetings post... 

Good (almost) afternoon, at any rate! 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You must have that saved as a default greetings post...
> 
> Good (almost) afternoon, at any rate!
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse




Uh no, I type it out everyday


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Uh no, I type it out everyday

Click to collapse



I believe you... 

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I believe you...
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



LOL


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1461897
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



Where do I get this atari falcon that supports tapatalk?


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Where do I get this atari falcon that supports tapatalk?

Click to collapse



Amazon.com

*Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Amazon.com
> 
> *Sent from my Atari Falcon 030*

Click to collapse



http://www.amazon.com/Atari-Falcon-...8&qid=1352224154&sr=8-1&keywords=atari+falcon


seems legit 

---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 AM ----------

Apex I like the old avatar better


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Apex I like the old avatar better

Click to collapse



Why come? I need a new one though, getting bored with the original... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Why come? I need a new one though, getting bored with the original...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



I want to change mine, but I need someone good with graphics, to edit and merge some pictures


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

huggs said:


> I vote Dem bro...
> 
> How do I get 3.6.5?
> I ran update manager immediately after installing, and I'm on 3.2.something
> ...

Click to collapse



http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/11/install-linux-kernel-365-in-ubuntu.html

sorry for late response...  handling money crap...

before getting the kernel,

do the update manager, update everything

then terminal:

sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade
reboot

follow the article


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/11/install-linux-kernel-365-in-ubuntu.html
> 
> sorry for late response...  handling money crap...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Sup quasi?

God that kid was as white trash as they come  How he has an xbox and xbox live is beyond me


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

What does that do, Quasi? 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Can anyone inform me what happen to meph? 

WTF did I miss?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sup quasi?
> 
> God that kid was as white trash as they come  How he has an xbox and xbox live is beyond me

Click to collapse



SSI Income 



Apex_Strider said:


> What does that do, Quasi?
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Update Manager updates all the apps that came preinstalled with the install

the sudo commands also update behind the scene things, not updated by the update manager

and the article easily loads the 3.6.5 kernel, which has decresed my boot time to about 3 seconds...  no lie...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

Hiya

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hiya
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



whats the bizness...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> whats the bizness...

Click to collapse



The usual bs

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------

Sup

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The usual bs
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey bd


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sup
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



What it do...

---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------

Shower time...  I get to venture into the unknown for an hour to vote...


----------



## werked (Nov 6, 2012)

Someone find out what happened to Meph.... I don't know anyone.... Just a n00b.

---------- Post added at 01:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> What it do...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------
> 
> Shower time...  I get to venture into the unknown for an hour to vote...

Click to collapse



Hmmm, Is today election day?? Never would've known.  I need to do it myself. Excuse to leave work a little early. :thumbup:


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

All I know is he was banned for something unrelated to what he had already been in trouble over..

Edit: And that's all anyone knows because the mods won't speak on it... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

Meph got teh banz... Idk why

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Meph got teh banz... Idk why
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33761716
Not permanent and not related to the thanking, that's all we got until he shows back up I guess

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Meph got teh banz... Idk why
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Probaly flaming 

I thought it would of been more interesting.


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Probaly flaming
> 
> I thought it would of been more interesting.

Click to collapse



Probably pissed off a mod with too much trollin'... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Probably pissed off a mod with too much trollin'...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



probaly flaming people for not buying his gnex


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm all freshened up now...  should I take a pic of the super sexy BNaughty?  as opposed to the week no shower naughty?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm all freshened up now...  should I take a pic of the super sexy BNaughty?  as opposed to the week no shower naughty?

Click to collapse



No KC isn't around to enjoy that


----------



## werked (Nov 6, 2012)

O yea, days half over. This is a good thing since it's getting deep around the workplace. Gonna need some hip waders to get through all the BS before long. 

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------

I miss Meph.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> O yea, days half over. This is a good thing since it's getting deep around the workplace. Gonna need some hip waders to get through all the BS before long.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------
> 
> I miss Meph.

Click to collapse



I miss his thanks  

Where is everyone today?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I miss his thanks
> 
> Where is everyone today?

Click to collapse



I'm currently in voting preparation...  I'm gonna wear my Jagermeister shirt...


----------



## a.cid (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I miss his thanks
> 
> Where is everyone today?

Click to collapse



Searching for Meph, maybe :silly:


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> O yea, days half over. This is a good thing since it's getting deep around the workplace. Gonna need some hip waders to get through all the BS before long.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------
> 
> I miss Meph.

Click to collapse



You can pick on me in his absence. We all know he'll turn up eventually, he's a bad penny... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Searching for Meph, maybe :silly:
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse




No.jpg 


Also 63 posts to go :victory::victory:

---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> I'm currently in voting preparation...  I'm gonna wear my Jagermeister shirt...

Click to collapse



I voted early, so I didn't have to go to some stupid booth 

Cause I am lazy like that


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You can pick on me in his absence. We all know he'll turn up eventually, he's a bad penny...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Unless he's IP banned, he can still read the forums...  and even if he was, TOR Browser...  He's watching...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2012)

Why was he banned   ?

Thanks abuse? :silly:


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Unless he's IP banned, he can still read the forums...  and even if he was, TOR Browser...  He's watching...

Click to collapse



Hi Meph, and ha-Ha ya dumbass... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Unless he's IP banned, he can still read the forums...  and even if he was, TOR Browser...  He's watching...

Click to collapse



LOL i got banned from ppcgeeks for like a month for posting where to get free movies for your phone, I then registered a different account and got perm ban! Then the redid there site and I was unbanned LOL


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

I always wondered was his nick Mephikun, because he's a Mexican in disguise...


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I always wondered was his nick Mephikun, because he's a Mexican in disguise...

Click to collapse



It gets too cold in Maine for Mexicans... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

Evening all, how it's you all.
Little news on meph then, he was warned not to make himself noticed. He'll be back. Do we know how long his ban is for yet

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It get too cold in Maine for Mexicans...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Maybe he's an illegal Mephikun and moved as far away as possible?  Not much Border Patrol in Maine...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Why was he banned   ?
> 
> Thanks abuse? :silly:

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey bd

Click to collapse



Sup BC







Quasimodem said:


> What it do...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------
> 
> Shower time...  I get to venture into the unknown for an hour to vote...

Click to collapse



Put that vote to good use. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

Republican party, Democratic party? I vote for a cocktail party... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Republican party, Democratic party? I vote for a cocktail party...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



I always vote cocktail party. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Republican party, Democratic party? I vote for a cocktail party...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Write it in 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sup BC
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I plan to mark all boxes with R by them, and if multiples, I will choose a female...  Need to balance this gov't out...  or I'll write myself in...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I plan to mark all boxes with R by them, and if multiples, I will choose a female...  Need to balance this gov't out...  or I'll write myself in...

Click to collapse



No comment. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 02:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 PM ----------

I will say that you and I don't check the same boxes.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## werked (Nov 6, 2012)

No one has Meph on gtalk??


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> No one has Meph on gtalk??

Click to collapse



I might, lemme look..

Edit: Nope, lucky me... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> No one has Meph on gtalk??

Click to collapse



Why would anyone want to see him more than we already have to in here? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 6, 2012)

ha, i forgot i had that huge sig.:silly:


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> ha, i forgot i had that huge sig.:silly:

Click to collapse



Thank Jeebuz for Tapatalk... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> ha, i forgot i had that huge sig.:silly:

Click to collapse



Why does your sig have so much empty space? Mine ends right where the text at the bottom is, yours seems to have double what it needs.


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Why does your sig have so much empty space? Mine ends right where the text at the bottom is, yours seems to have double what it needs.

Click to collapse



Girls always have double what they need... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> ha, i forgot i had that huge sig.:silly:

Click to collapse



I have a smaller one...


```
[CENTER][IMG]http://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee409/bfielding80/thus.jpg[/IMG][/CENTER]
```


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Whoohoo!!

Just bought halo 4 with my bestbuy gift card and Only paid 15 bucks out of pocket 

Going to pick it up after work.


----------



## werked (Nov 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Why does your sig have so much empty space? Mine ends right where the text at the bottom is, yours seems to have double what it needs.

Click to collapse


i don't know.  I should delete it anyway, I am no thug....it's only a dream of mine.



Apex_Strider said:


> Girls always have double what they need...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



:highfive:yes, we do!!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> i don't know.  I should delete it anyway, I am no thug....it's only a dream of mine.
> 
> 
> :highfive:yes, we do!!

Click to collapse



NOOOOO!!!!!  If you delete it I'm taking it back...  leave it...  just use the code i posted for the centered smaller one...


----------



## werked (Nov 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> NOOOOO!!!!!  If you delete it I'm taking it back...  leave it...  just use the code i posted for the centered smaller one...

Click to collapse



better??  Thanks!!!!  Will thank you when i get back on tapatalk. :highfive:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

awesome job werked...  would you like me to make to it clickable to this?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Did KC get banned? 

He hasn't been on all day!


----------



## werked (Nov 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> awesome job werked...  would you like me to make to it clickable to this?

Click to collapse



That would be funny considering I'm a country white girl .
Probably have to put a disclaimer for explicit lyrics tho lol.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> That would be funny considering I'm a country white girl .
> Probably have to put a disclaimer for explicit lyrics tho lol.

Click to collapse




```
[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pK0rXbwrYbU"][CENTER][IMG]http://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee409/bfielding80/thus.jpg[/IMG][/CENTER][/URL]
```

It shouldn't be advertised it's clickable...  its a hidden gem...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> That would be funny considering I'm a country white girl .
> Probably have to put a disclaimer for explicit lyrics tho lol.

Click to collapse



Done:


```
[CENTER][url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pK0rXbwrYbU][IMG]http://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee409/bfielding80/thus.jpg[/IMG][/CENTER][/url]
```


---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> ```
> [URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pK0rXbwrYbU"][CENTER][IMG]http://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee409/bfielding80/thus.jpg[/IMG][/CENTER][/URL]
> ```
> 
> It shouldn't be advertised it's clickable...  its a hidden gem...

Click to collapse



No quote mark needed


----------



## werked (Nov 6, 2012)

clicky


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> clicky

Click to collapse



Very nice...  still some white space under the graphic...  lemme try something....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> clicky

Click to collapse



No.jpg


----------



## werked (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No.jpg

Click to collapse



NOW.jpg:victory:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

​


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> NOW.jpg:victory:

Click to collapse



Considering I was watching the construction of that link and I know what is behind it 

NO.JPG


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

Alright it's not the code...  check for extra lines under the code that would extend the white space...

---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:35 PM ----------

you got it :good:


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

I need a new avatar... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## werked (Nov 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Alright it's not the code...  check for extra lines under the code that would extend the white space...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:35 PM ----------
> 
> you got it :good:

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I need a new avatar...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Go back to the old one, while you search 

I need some Photoshop skills for one


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


>

Click to collapse



We need a pic on the right and left...  and also device info past and present..  list those...  the gli can go there after probations...


----------



## werked (Nov 6, 2012)

here ya go apex  You're welcome.


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> here ya go apex  You're welcome.

Click to collapse



Lol


----------



## a.cid (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> here ya go apex  You're welcome.

Click to collapse



This one gets my vote!
Dare you to keep it for a day!
Starting Wednesday!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

a.cid said:


> This one gets my vote!
> Dare you to keep it for a day!
> Starting Wednesday!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What do I get if I do?  You know I would, I have no shame. You've seen my bubble... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

```
[CENTER][URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pK0rXbwrYbU"][IMG]http://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee409/bfielding80/werkedsig.jpg[/IMG][/URL][/CENTER]
```

New one....



​


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## werked (Nov 6, 2012)

I attempted to add some stuff to the sig but got frustrated. me no good at this 
I have a gs3.
put some pink in there


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> I attempted to add some stuff to the sig but got frustrated. me no good at this
> I have a gs3.
> put some pink in there

Click to collapse



Look above I made a different one...  I can pink it all...  gotta go vote first...  tell me what u think if all pink...

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

Holy crap....I'm tired. :/

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Holy crap....I'm tired. :/
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Well you was up early getting fuel

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

DaSkoosh!


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 6, 2012)

Sup mafia

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> DaSkoosh!
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Where the F*ck have you been??? 

We got deadlines to meet


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sup mafia
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Tsk tsk tsk...

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sup mafia
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Damn that was a short ban 

LOL what you do?


----------



## werked (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sup mafia
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



explain wtf happened


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Where the F*ck have you been???
> 
> We got deadlines to meet

Click to collapse



Hiding... Obviously 


LOL for getting banned Meph. Shame you're back really.


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hiding... Obviously
> 
> 
> LOL for getting banned Meph. Shame you're back really.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hiding with meph in the closet. Kinda funny that you 2 show up at the exact same time


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hiding with meph in the closet. Kinda funny that you 2 show up at the exact same time

Click to collapse



He wishes :what:


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> He wishes :what:
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



You both wish 

Anyway 51 posts LEFT!!!


----------



## undercover (Nov 6, 2012)

Has ANYONE noticed that someone called Meph just posted?

Oh, werked has...
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You both wish
> 
> Anyway 52 posts LEFT!!!

Click to collapse



Not at all lol. I post first then he turns up right away. Clearly he wants me :/


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1462323
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Now I want pizza, thanks a lot  

Also New avatar is worse then the other new avatar


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Damn that was a short ban
> 
> LOL what you do?

Click to collapse



1 day ban for spam

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Not at all lol. I post first then he turns up right away. Clearly he wants me :/
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



I don't know you and your rainbows yesterday


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Now I want pizza, thanks a lot
> 
> Also New avatar is worse then the other new avatar

Click to collapse



Slow David is slow to reply 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Now I want pizza, thanks a lot
> 
> Also New avatar is worse then the other new avatar

Click to collapse



You're not helping... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> 1 day ban for spam
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



What type of spam? 

I have been spamming here for a long time


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I don't know you and your rainbows yesterday

Click to collapse



Damn it 
I didn't think anyone would find out about me and him 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You're not helping...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



I agree with the pink strider bike


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What type of spam?
> 
> I have been spamming here for a long time

Click to collapse



Talking about another website haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Talking about another website haha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Warez?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Spamming is allowed in here though, so it's cool 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Talking about another website haha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Who cares, get back to doing what you do best - thanking randomly... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Talking about another website haha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Idiot 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Who cares, get back to doing what you do best - thanking randomly...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## werked (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Talking about another website haha
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You missed us, didn't you??  :silly:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Who cares, get back to doing what you do best - thanking randomly...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Thank whore  :silly:


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> You missed us, didn't you??  :silly:

Click to collapse



No he was with kc in the closet


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Warez?

Click to collapse



No. MP is closing so I talking about another selling site. Let's not keep talking about this... All you need to know is that I'm back  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No. MP is closing so talking about another selling site. Let's not keep talking about this... All you need to know is that I'm back
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Well that was clever :silly:


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> You missed us, didn't you??  :silly:

Click to collapse



Yes 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Kids these days 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## undercover (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No. MP is closing so I talking about another selling site. Let's not keep talking about this... All you need to know is that I'm back
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Please, please, tell us more about that other site..
*taps random moderators shoulder for attention*


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No. MP is closing so I talking about another selling site. Let's not keep talking about this... All you need to know is that I'm back
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



What? When? I must of missed the memo..


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What? When? I must of missed the memo..

Click to collapse



Announced yesterday 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What? When? I must of missed the memo..

Click to collapse



Check out the mod closures thread.


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Check out the mod closures thread.
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Effort


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Effort

Click to collapse



Then you'll never know :what:


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## werked (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No. MP is closing so I talking about another selling site. Let's not keep talking about this... All you need to know is that I'm back
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Hey, I fixed your sig for you. You're welcome.:highfive:
Just copy and paste, easy peasy.
_Look out, I'm an acid trader  or 
Look out, I'm an avid traitor _
Your choice.:good:


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 6, 2012)

@beer http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=181

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Then you'll never know :what:
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



You didn't see what I did there :crying:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> @beer http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=181
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



No thread specified


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> Hey, I fixed your sig for you. You're welcome.:highfive:
> Just copy and paste, easy peasy.
> _Look out, I'm an acid trader  or
> Look out, I'm an avid traitor _
> Your choice.:good:

Click to collapse



Avid traitor FTW 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 6, 2012)

Lol. Gonna revamp my sig. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No thread specified

Click to collapse



Go to wanting to sell, then announcements 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol. Gonna revamp my sig.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Revamp your profile by deleting it :hopeful:


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Revamp your profile by deleting it :hopeful:
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



No. Pic relevant 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You didn't see what I did there :crying:

Click to collapse



Sh*t happens 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No. Pic relevant
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Seriously. Get some new pics.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

They asked for no ID whatsoever...  wtf?

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No. Pic relevant
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



That was not relevant you spammer 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sh*t happens
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Yes it does 

Also sad that the marketplace is closing 

Even though I never used it...


----------



## undercover (Nov 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> They asked for no ID whatsoever...  wtf?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Word "rigged" comes to my mind....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

Why did it not quote the post? Gonna try this again

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yes it does
> 
> Also sad that the marketplace is closing
> 
> Even though I never used it...

Click to collapse



I use it all the time.. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> They asked for no ID whatsoever...  wtf?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Maybe they know you?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yes it does
> 
> Also sad that the marketplace is closing
> 
> Even though I never used it...

Click to collapse



I'm not able to use it 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yes it does
> 
> Also sad that the marketplace is closing
> 
> Even though I never used it...

Click to collapse



It is ?!

You partially did  that's where husams phone was from  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> It is ?!
> 
> You partially did  that's where husams phone was from
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sup Max 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sup Max
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Hey ;D sooo.. why was meph banned ?  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey ;D sooo.. why was meph banned ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Mentioning another site instead of the MP or summit like that 

I surprised you know who Meph is considering you're never around 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Mentioning another site instead of the MP or summit like that
> 
> I surprised you know who Meph is considering you're never around
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohhhhh , that sucks xD
 and hey.. I lurk xD just not long enough to be talking 

He's the reason we all have some thanks in our thanks meter 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ohhhhh , that sucks xD
> and hey.. I lurk xD just not long enough to be talking
> 
> He's the reason we all have some thanks in our thanks meter
> ...

Click to collapse



Maxey! Hi.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ohhhhh , that sucks xD
> and hey.. I lurk xD just not long enough to be talking
> 
> He's the reason we all have some thanks in our thanks meter
> ...

Click to collapse



Well because of your lurkage you're down to 4th in this thread now 

Haha I know yeah. He doesn't give me as many as the others so he must hate me 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2012)

Heeeey BD  cool profile pic 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Heeeey BD  cool profile pic
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks. Snowflake approved it. 
How are you?
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Any of you been around the Nexus 4 forum?
A bunch of idiots over there, not knowing what they're talking about :/


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Any of you been around the Nexus 4 forum?
> A bunch of idiots over there, not knowing what they're talking about :/
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Should I even ask?

Maybe I'll go lurk there later....
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Should I even ask?
> 
> Maybe I'll go lurk there later....
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



The level of idiocy can't be explained to be honest. When you lurk, you'll definitely see what I mean :thumbdown:


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Talking about another website haha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Pillock, welcome back

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> The level of idiocy can't be explained to be honest. When you lurk, you'll definitely see what I mean :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



I think I'll just do this.....




When I'm there. 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I think I'll just do this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. And a bit of this one...



''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thanks. Snowflake approved it.
> How are you?
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse




haha sweet xD  good thanks you?






KidCarter93 said:


> Any of you been around the Nexus 4 forum?
> A bunch of idiots over there, not knowing what they're talking about :/
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Damn noobs  any links to threads we could take over ? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Any of you been around the Nexus 4 forum?
> A bunch of idiots over there, not knowing what they're talking about :/
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



It's a nightmare, full of theories,  supposition inaccuracies and idiots, can't wait to get one. The one room that isn't getting spammed is the ex desire s owners thread. The mod must be testing his hair out over there

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> haha sweet xD  good thanks you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pretty much all of them would be viable targets lol.
I've just been taking a step back and laughing at them rather than get involved, for a change 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> It's a nightmare, full of theories,  supposition inaccuracies and idiots, can't wait to get one. The one room that isn't getting spammed is the ex desire s owners thread. The mood must be testing his hair out over there
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Too right. The thing I find funniest is that they're basing all of their opinions on a review from someone else + the specs. I don't think they realize that they won't know properly until they test it out for themselves.


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2012)

XD I'll take a look  of the screen and camera are the same as the optimus G though , those should be pretty decent ;D
Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> haha sweet xD  good thanks you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stupid keyboard abs the jumping cursor...
I'm good, Sparky's good, the birds are chirping loudly. 
Take over ALL THE THREADS? 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

Think I'm going to stay in that one room when I get my hands on one. A lot of ds owners I respect are moving over and kinda loitering in that one thread

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

Here ya go Beer...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD I'll take a look  of the screen and camera are the same as the optimus G though , those should be pretty decent ;D
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I won't be getting myself one though, at least not for a while if I do get one.
I'm getting a nexus 7 next week and that'll do me for a while to be honest 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Pretty much all of them would be viable targets lol.
> I've just been taking a step back and laughing at them rather than get involved, for a change
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Developer options is hidden? You have to tap "about phone" seven times...:screwy:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> It is ?!
> 
> You partially did  that's where husams phone was from
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I thought it was from ebay 

---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Here ya go Beer...

Click to collapse




I hate you 

Haven't seen those anywhere


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Developer options is hidden? You have to tap "about phone" seven times...:screwy:
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Something like that yeah. To stop people changing things when they don't know what they're doing, apparently.


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Something like that yeah. To stop people changing things when they don't know what they're doing, apparently.
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Come on, its a good idea.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Something like that yeah. To stop people changing things when they don't know what they're doing, apparently.
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



This Nexus is a consumer device, I guess. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Come on, its a good idea.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



But it's making common sense fade out even more. If you don't know what something is and don't want to risk anything, common sense says to leave it alone.
This is why humanity is full of idiots, idiots everywhere 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

37 posts left


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

Not bad.... Energy ROM and Faux's kernel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(This is the Amaze, for those of you whom cannot keep up with my random device switching....  )
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 9001 posts left

Click to collapse



Ftfy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 37 posts left

Click to collapse



How many have I got left? My Internet's a bit crap to check :/


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## werked (Nov 6, 2012)

i want a nexus 7 but can't make myself spring for it bc I already have a NT.  NT does all I need it to do.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> But it's making common sense fade out even more. If you don't know what something is and don't want to risk anything, common sense says to leave it alone.
> This is why humanity is full of idiots, idiots everywhere
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Old people dude 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> After being banned it is time to be annoying and fix something that doesn't need to be fixed
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



FTFY

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> How many have I got left? My Internet's a bit crap to check :/
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Don't care enough to check for you 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I like to make fun of meph
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Ftfy (It's true too) 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Old people dude
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Then they shouldn't use devices which they have no idea about.
Once again, it's common sense 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> i want a nexus 7 but can't make myself spring for it bc I already have a NT.  NT does all I need it to do.

Click to collapse



I may still get a Nexus 4.....I'm undecided between that and the Note II. I'm going to spend time in each device's dev forums before I decide..... :/
I may not get either and wait....I do have an S3 (S4), One X (Tegra 3) and an Amaze....

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> FTFY
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn you 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> BC enjoys making fun of me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



Kbai

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Kbai
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Thanks for going 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## werked (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I may still get a Nexus 4.....I'm undecided between that and the Note II. I'm going to spend time in each device's dev forums before I decide..... :/
> I may not get either and wait....I do have an S3 (S4), One X (Tegra 3) and an Amaze....
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



All I have is the S3, sold my Inspire after I got this.  I like it though so will probably stick with it for a while....HOWEVER I do have another upgrade next month and I may not be able to resist the urge to use it.:silly:


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> i want a nexus 7 but can't make myself spring for it bc I already have a NT.  NT does all I need it to do.

Click to collapse



I'm due for an upgrade in December, will probably have to wait a bit before they give it to me but it does look quite good. My ds is slowly dying anyway. Battery is shot and I have image retention. Other than the s3 it's the only one I've got any interest in at the mo

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Thanks for going
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



You now are at 31 away

I am at 34


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You now are at 31 away
> 
> I am at 34

Click to collapse



Obama face 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I am going to run away a never come back cause BC is too mean to me :crying:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Fixed That For You

Click to collapse



FTFY 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I am KC and I love typing full sentences out instead of an abbreviation cause I am annoying and like rainbow stuuf
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

Caffeine... Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaahhh!
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



You spelt 'stuff' wrong 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Caffeine... Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaahhh!
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I'm due a coffee soon, I reckon. It's not gonna happen until I device to stop being lazy though 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You spelt 'stuff' wrong
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Thanks for not fixing it for me  :highfive:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Thanks for not fixing it for me  :highfive:

Click to collapse



I couldn't even if I wanted to :crying:


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Thanks for not fixing it for me  :highfive:

Click to collapse



I wouldn't have fixed it for you either. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I couldn't even if I wanted to :crying:
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Because your brain keeps falling out


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I wouldn't have fixed it for you either.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



He shouldn't have made the mistake in the first place 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I wouldn't have fixed it for you either.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Sweet!! I didn't want it fixed anyway


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Because your brain keeps falling out

Click to collapse



No, you fool.
It says they 'kept' falling out. Not 'keep' falling out. Past tense is lost on people like you 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Sweet!! I didn't want it fixed anyway

Click to collapse



Good job really 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> No, you fool.
> It says they 'kept' falling out. Not 'keep' falling out. Past tense is lost on people like you
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Listen here you troll, I was referring to the past 

You just don't get anything


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sweet!! I didn't want it fixed anyway

Click to collapse



Sure you didn't. 






Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Listen here you troll, I was referring to the past
> 
> You just don't get anything

Click to collapse



If you were referring to the past, you wouldn't have said 'keep' xD


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## werked (Nov 6, 2012)

Are any of you here Native American, even just a little??


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Listen here you troll, I was referring to the past
> 
> You just don't get anything

Click to collapse



"Keeps" is not past tense.
I suggest you stop while your ahead (slightly, anyway)
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sure you didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL. That's funny because it's true 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> Are any of you here Native American, even just a little??

Click to collapse



Snowflake is part Australian. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> Are any of you here Native American, even just a little??

Click to collapse



Yea I'm native to America...  actually I'm Greek, French Cajun, some English, and slight German...

I'm working on matching your sig to your avatar...  MS Paint isn't cutting...  would like some shading effects...  downloading Adobe CS6 now...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> LOL. That's funny because it's true
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Just like the fact you like rainbow things


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Just like the fact you like rainbow things

Click to collapse



Exactly 

Wait...... what? :what:


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Exactly
> 
> Wait...... what? :what:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyway

I miscalculated the posts counts


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Anyway
> 
> I miscalculated the posts counts

Click to collapse



What they at then?!?


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## werked (Nov 6, 2012)

Speaking of post counts....
I'm creeping up on 1000(yes, i know, n00b....so save it).
What should my 1000th post be??  It should be good.  Hmmmm.....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> Speaking of post counts....
> I'm creeping up on 1000(yes, i know, n00b....so save it).
> What should my 1000th post be??  It should be good.  Hmmmm.....

Click to collapse



self pic that doesnt last for only 5 minutes...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> Speaking of post counts....
> I'm creeping up on 1000(yes, i know, n00b....so save it).
> What should my 1000th post be??  It should be good.  Hmmmm.....

Click to collapse



It's possible for you to make a good post?
 What sorcery is this?!?


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What they at then?!?
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



21 You

25 mine


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 21 You
> 
> 25 mine

Click to collapse



I told you it would be pretty close all the way xD


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## werked (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It's impossible for me to make a good post?
> What sorcery is this?!?
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse


that's all.
BTW, FTFY


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I told you it would be pretty close all the way xD
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



We would of been done with our goal like 3 hours ago, if you were online and not "playing" with meph in the closet


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> that's all.
> BTW, FTFY

Click to collapse



What you did there, I see it 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

Look what Google Now just showed me...









Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> We would of been done with our goal like 3 hours ago, if you were online and not "playing" with meph in the closet

Click to collapse



I know 

And now I sound like a paedo :/
Boy, that escalated quickly!


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't want another storm.... 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I know
> 
> And now I sound like a paedo :/
> Boy, that escalated quickly!
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait

Dafuq? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I know
> 
> And now I sound like a paedo :/
> Boy, that escalated quickly!
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL!!

---------- Post added at 03:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 PM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Wait
> 
> Dafuq?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Look who came crawling back 

Done crying in the corner?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Wait
> 
> Dafuq?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Nothing to see here...


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Nothing to see here...
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't even. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse



That's what he asked me to do 
Sick human being he is :/


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That's what he asked me to do
> Sick human being he is :/
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I don't even have any friends.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I know that feel bro 
NOT 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't know how to respond to this. So... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I know that feel bro
> NOT
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Iseewhatyoudid.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Iseewhatyoudid.

Click to collapse



Clearly Meph didn't because he's back with the reposts again 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Max you lurker!!!

I summon you to appear NAO!!!


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Clearly Meph didn't because he's back with the reposts again
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Max you lurker!!!
> 
> I summon you to appear NAO!!!

Click to collapse



O hia 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> O hia
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey max!!


KC: 12
BC: 17


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey max!!
> 
> 
> KC: 12
> BC: 17

Click to collapse



The numbers ... 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey max!!
> 
> 
> KC: 12
> BC: 17

Click to collapse



I had more posts to make aswell 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> The numbers ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Post til I past twitch

Post til KC past dexter 

---------- Post added at 03:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> I had more posts to make aswell
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



And I calculated them correctly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Post til I past twitch
> 
> Post til KC past dexter

Click to collapse



Both close to passing dons past and present 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Both close to passing dons past and present
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Also making me number 1 spammer in this thread


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Post til I past twitch
> 
> Post til KC past dexter
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohhhh... I see  & awesome man xD nearly number 1 xD


Kc is still a noob 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Also making me number 1 spammer in this thread

Click to collapse



I'm catching up! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Also making me number 1 spammer in this thread

Click to collapse



For now :sly:

Sshh Max 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I'm catching up!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Pshh


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Post til I past twitch
> 
> Post til KC past dexter
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you see my post count?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I'm catching up!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You're nowhere near and never will be 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

@bd


4535 

Damn quote didn't work


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Soon.jpg


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## werked (Nov 6, 2012)

:cyclops:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Soon.jpg
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



8 posts for you  

around 12 for me

I keep messing up my math for my posts and keep getting yours right


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

The cool "Snowflake approved" brick was graciously made for me by Ronnie498
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just wanting to give credit where it's due. 
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> @bd
> 
> 
> 4535
> ...

Click to collapse



So.....I'm behind who in post count?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 8 posts for you
> 
> around 12 for me
> 
> I keep messing up my math for my posts and keep getting yours right

Click to collapse



So within about 15 minutes you've managed to keep messing up something as simple as counting and couldn't tell the difference between present and past tense.
The education system done well 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The cool "Snowflake approved" brick was graciously made for me by Ronnie498
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Me soon to be twitch

---------- Post added at 03:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> So within about 15 minutes you've managed to keep messing up something as simple as counting and couldn't tell the difference between present and past tense.
> The education system done well
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



STFU!!


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Me?

Click to collapse



Okey dokey... Time for some....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Spam posts.
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## werked (Nov 6, 2012)

I think I need to become a more efficient spammer. I'll get there one day.:fingers-crossed:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

How's the weather in the US where you guys are?
It's bloody cold over here 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

---------- Post added at 10:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Me soon to be twitch
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> How's the weather in the US where you guys are?
> It's bloody cold over here
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Hot 


Also 6 posts for you left!!

I believe I am at 10 to go. I better look again


----------



## werked (Nov 6, 2012)

AND all of my images are always GD thumbnails....doesn't matter how I upload them.  I think I need a nap, bc I have a very short fuse atm.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hot
> 
> 
> Also 6 posts for you left!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Bastard having nice weather 

Almost there 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 6, 2012)

Link me to the who posted page lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Link me to the who posted page lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=1217295

10 posts til I am tied

11 til I am number 1


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> AND all of my images are always GD thumbnails....doesn't matter how I upload them.  I think I need a nap, bc I have a very short fuse atm.

Click to collapse



You've worked in the army and you've got a short fuse.
Go figure 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Link me to the who posted page lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Could've at least searched. No wonder you got banned 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## werked (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> How's the weather in the US where you guys are?
> It's bloody cold over here
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''
> ---------- Post added at 10:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Cold here in NC. Mid 40s F


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> How's the weather in the US where you guys are?
> It's bloody cold over here
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cold as fk

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice try Meph... you aren't passing me. Damnit, now I need to keep posting


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> Cold here in NC. Mid 40s F

Click to collapse



Well its pretty warm here, so warm that all the snow birds are here clogging our streets 

Official 10 posts and counting to number 1 !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> I think I need to become a more efficient spammer. I'll get there one day.:fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



my best spamming is done in dev threads and while intoxicated...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> Cold here in NC. Mid 40s F

Click to collapse



Sometimes I don't mind the cold, but we get too much over here :/


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> my best spamming is done in dev threads and while intoxicated...

Click to collapse



You've posted quite a lot in here since you started though. More so than the other probationaries 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

XDA y u always so damn slow this time of day???


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 6, 2012)

I just realized that if this thread were deleted, OT's total post count would be obliterated, as well as some members' numbers.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Nice try Meph... you aren't passing me. Damnit, now I need to keep posting

Click to collapse



You're gonna be behind... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I just realized that if this thread were deleted, OT's total post count would be obliterated, as well as some members' numbers.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Haha too right. About half of mine would be gone 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> XDA y u always so damn slow this time of day???

Click to collapse



Even with slow internet at work, mine seems to be loading fine.

9 TIL NUMBER 1


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I just realized that if this thread were deleted, OT's total post count would be obliterated, as well as some members' numbers.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



We can try that for research reasons 

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I just realized that if this thread were deleted, OT's total post count would be obliterated, as well as some members' numbers.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Might get locked, I doubt we would manage to get it deleted, most of us would complain too much if it was


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> You're gonna be behind...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Since I don't feel like reading through 50+ pages of spam, what were you banned for Meph?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> We can try that for research reasons
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Even with slow internet at work, mine seems to be loading fine.
> 
> 9 TIL NUMBER 1

Click to collapse



2 till I pass Dex :beer:


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Since I don't feel like reading through 50+ pages of spam, what were you banned for Meph?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Being a noob probably


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I just realized that if this thread were deleted, OT's total post count would be obliterated, as well as some members' numbers.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I will still be at 8000 total posts at least


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Being a noob probably

Click to collapse



Exactly this ^^^^^^^^


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I will still be at 8000 total posts at least

Click to collapse



I'd go down to just over 1k


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Since I don't feel like reading through 50+ pages of spam, what were you banned for Meph?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Being a noob 

---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Being a noob probably

Click to collapse



F uck i was beat


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Being a noob

Click to collapse



Slow BC is slow as usual. Repost


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> We can try that for research reasons
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Dooooooo eeeeeetttt.

The look on everyone who's been counting posts faces when they've suddenly lost most of their posts and thanks would be hilarious. Lololol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Being a noob
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha too slow.

Skadoosh!!!


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Dooooooo eeeeeetttt.
> 
> The look on everyone who's been counting posts faces when they've suddenly lost most of their posts and thanks would be hilarious. Lololol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



6 posts left  you can do it once I get 6 more posts


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

werked said:


> Are any of you here Native American, even just a little??

Click to collapse



I am, a very little. Notice the red hues in my skin - not because I'm a "redneck"... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Dooooooo eeeeeetttt.
> 
> The look on everyone who's been counting posts faces when they've suddenly lost most of their posts and thanks would be hilarious. Lololol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Maybe you would care more if you'd actually post 
I really don't care about my post/thanks count, it's cool to have, but I wouldn't be overly upset if half of them disappeared.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

KC. BC. What would make me laugh is if MTM claimed all your posts for this thread.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> View attachment 1462651
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Congrats

I still got 5 left


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Even with slow internet at work, mine seems to be loading fine.
> 
> 9 TIL NUMBER 1

Click to collapse



I've found XDA loads MUCH faster in Linux despite half my bandwidth...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hear that M_T_M, davi-...err BeerChameleon, agrees with you and me.

It's time...

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Do it before David makes it 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hear that M_T_M, davi-...err BeerChameleon, agrees with you and me.
> 
> It's time...
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Not quite 4 more posts!!


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> KC. BC. What would make me laugh is if MTM claimed all your posts for this thread.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Lol, do it right before they finish too, that would be an epic troll.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Congrats
> 
> I still got 5 left

Click to collapse



Damn you're slow 
I had about double the posts to make when we first thought of doing this 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

3 posts !!! Left!!

Then I want to see the bomb on the thread


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 6, 2012)

Dude. It's near unanimous that the Mafia thread will be deleted tonight. M_T_M...you shall have the honors.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hear that M_T_M, davi-...err BeerChameleon, agrees with you and me.
> 
> It's time...
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Tomorrow at 10am...no more thread? 

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lol, do it right before they finish too, that would be an epic troll.

Click to collapse



Really wouldn't bother me xD
At least I wouldn't look so spammy 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Damn you're slow
> '

Click to collapse



You just realized this?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Tomorrow at 10am...no more thread?
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



If you must you must 

Almost done with this thread anyway


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Tomorrow at 10am...no more thread?
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Agreed.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Tomorrow at 10am...no more thread?
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



NAO! Before David makes it, or no deal 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Then we creat new thread?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Then we creat new thread?

Click to collapse



As always :silly:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You just realized this?

Click to collapse



No, but I like to mention it whenever I get a chance 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> No, but I like to mention it whenever I get a chance
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 6, 2012)

Lol. If it gets deleted before dexter realizes what's happening, that would be hilarious.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> No, but I like to mention it whenever I get a chance
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Agreed.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> As always :silly:

Click to collapse



1 goes. 5+ appear 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

Thread....we won't haz one? 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 6, 2012)

Ask the Don 

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thread....we won't haz one?
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Refer to post above yours 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Number 1!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Dooooooo eeeeeetttt.
> 
> The look on everyone who's been counting posts faces when they've suddenly lost most of their posts and thanks would be hilarious. Lololol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Meh... I still have decent thanks without this thread. However, I DO like having a Mafia thread. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

Wewt, passed MTM!


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

Do it now. Claim those posts

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Wewt, passed MTM!

Click to collapse



Noob 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh... I still have decent thanks without this thread. However, I DO like having a Mafia thread.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



We'd definitely open a new one, no matter how many times they get deleted, until we all get permabanned for it


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Well done David, but it looks strange not seeing twitch at the top anymore 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well done David, but it looks strange not seeing twitch at the top anymore
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Boohoo


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> We'd definitely open a new one, no matter how many times they get deleted, until we all get permabanned for it

Click to collapse



Pft, XDA should have an OT crackdown and permanently ban the entire Mafia just for sh!ts and giggles.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well done David, but it looks strange not seeing twitch at the top anymore
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Should get twitch to start spamming again, just to knock BC off the top


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Boohoo

Click to collapse



I've got Milad and trell to pass next. They won't be a problem 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Pft, XDA should have an OT crackdown and permanently ban the entire Mafia just for sh!ts and giggles.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Then we all make new accounts, and that accomplishes...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Pft, XDA should have an OT crackdown and permanently ban the entire Mafia just for sh!ts and giggles.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



LULZ!!! 

I don't get why you want to get banned and delete our thread so bad?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Should get twitch to start spamming again, just to knock BC off the top

Click to collapse



That would be brilliant lol


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I've got Milad and trell to pass next. They won't be a problem
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Milad hasn't posted here in forever, trell... start spamming nao!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I've got Milad and trell to pass next. They won't be a problem
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Milad you are going to beat in the next 5 minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Milad hasn't posted here in forever, trell... start spamming nao!

Click to collapse



Exactly, so Milad isn't a problem. Trell isn't online enough to stop it. Then DD above him and that won't be a problem either 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Milad you are going to beat in the next 5 minutes

Click to collapse



LOL. At this rate, yeah.
Didn't he stop posting because BD had a go at him or something like that?


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Exactly, so Milad isn't a problem. Trell isn't online enough to stop it. Then DD above him and that won't be a problem either
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''
> ...

Click to collapse



Possibly that, and he almost got kicked out of the mafia...


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Pft, XDA should have an OT crackdown and permanently ban the entire Mafia just for sh!ts and giggles.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I'm not in the mafia... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Exactly, so Milad isn't a problem. Trell isn't online enough to stop it. Then DD above him and that won't be a problem either
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''
> ...

Click to collapse



He just left one day 

He should be on the retired list


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm not in the mafia...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



If we all get banned, we're taking probationary noobs down with us... you're in the OP (second post actually)


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I've got Milad and trell to pass next. They won't be a problem

Click to collapse



Speaking of Milad, what the hell happened to him?


prototype7 said:


> Then we all make new accounts, and that accomplishes...

Click to collapse



Nothing at all. That's kind of the point?


BeerChameleon said:


> LULZ!!!
> 
> I don't get why you want to get banned and delete our thread so bad?

Click to collapse



Me? Get banned? Hahahahahahahaha.

Yeah, no. It would take something major to ban me and not have the wrath of God rain down on that mod. The admins would pitch a fit if it was determined that I was banned without a supremely good reason.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Possibly that, and he almost got kicked out of the mafia...

Click to collapse



How come?


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> If we all get banned, we're taking probationary noobs down with us... you're in the OP (second post actually)

Click to collapse



I'm not

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> If we all get banned, we're taking probationary noobs down with us... you're in the OP (second post actually)

Click to collapse



Meh, I've had worse done to me by better people... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Speaking of Milad, what the hell happened to him?
> 
> Nothing at all. That's kind of the point?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jase you have to tell poorcollegeguy to stop writing so many damn news articles 

He takes like every subject ever


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> He just left one day
> 
> He should be on the retired list

Click to collapse



Most don't post anymore though 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> How come?
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Racism. It all went down in IRC, I don't remember who else was there, think it was Max. Milad said some dumb sh!t, twitch banned him and dex decided he would get one last warning then he'd be out. Hasn't posted in here since then I don't think. 
Also, speaking of IRC, twitch isn't responding to any of my 20 pings :sad: guess he won't be spamming yet


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Jase you have to tell poorcollegeguy to stop writing so many damn news articles
> 
> He takes like every subject ever

Click to collapse



Poorcollegeguy's newest article was already covered, a week ago, by me. Albeit not here, but still... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Most don't post anymore though
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



I know, that is why we should get a new thread, with all probationary people members and light this fire again


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Racism. It all went down in IRC, I don't remember who else was there, think it was Max. Milad said some dumb sh!t, twitch banned him and dex decided he would get one last warning then he'd be out. Hasn't posted in here since then I don't think.
> Also, speaking of IRC, twitch isn't responding to any of my 20 pings :sad: guess he won't be spamming yet

Click to collapse



No wonder he hasn't posted here since then. Probably wouldn't be the warmest of welcomes 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> I know, that is why we should get a new thread, with all probationary people members and light this fire again

Click to collapse



Or just get dex to put them on the retired list.
A new thread wouldn't be as ideal for you because you definitely wouldn't have the top spot xD


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

Mafia thread really getting deleted?


----------



## undercover (Nov 6, 2012)

AFAIK even if thread gets deleted, thanks doesn't change. I had a bump down once by a quite a few hundred posts. Thanks stayed the same. Oh, good old Dev wars.... 

M_T_M, closing the thread is no fun, it has to be deleted! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Mafia thread really getting deleted?

Click to collapse



I doubt it. More would be made anyway do it wouldn't be a problem 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## undercover (Nov 6, 2012)

Tbh, we don't really need OT section on Dev site, do we? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> AFAIK even if thread gets deleted, thanks doesn't change. I had a bump down once by a quite a few hundred posts. Thanks stayed the same. Oh, good old Dev wars....
> 
> M_T_M, closing the thread is no fun, it has to be deleted!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah I learnt from the confessions thread that thanks still stay.
They ended up giving my posts back when I made a joke about spamming to get my 600+ posts back 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Tbh, we don't really need OT section on Dev site, do we?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But then the dev threads would fill up will alsorts within minutes

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> But then the dev threads would fill up will alsorts within minutes
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



QFT


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## undercover (Nov 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> But then the dev threads would fill up will alsorts within minutes
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



No they wouldn't. 
And have an accidental thanks for free on me 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> AFAIK even if thread gets deleted, thanks doesn't change. I had a bump down once by a quite a few hundred posts. Thanks stayed the same. Oh, good old Dev wars....
> 
> M_T_M, closing the thread is no fun, it has to be deleted!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



In that case, delete it!!! That way it'll look like I spam less, and I'll keep my thanks :silly:


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm confused, why is it so important to have so many posts? 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> AFAIK even if thread gets deleted, thanks doesn't change. I had a bump down once by a quite a few hundred posts. Thanks stayed the same. Oh, good old Dev wars....
> 
> M_T_M, closing the thread is no fun, it has to be deleted!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sounds good if the thanks doesn't change!!

If that is the case, delete every posts I ever posted in off-topic 

I will look like a more helpful member if you delete all my off topic posts and I am able to keep my thanks meter 

---------- Post added at 04:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> I'm confused, why is it so important to have so many posts?
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Its not


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm confused, why is it so important to have so many posts?
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



It's not. It's just a bit of fun and passes time.


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sounds good if the thanks doesn't change!!
> 
> If that is the case, delete every posts I ever posted in off-topic
> 
> I will look like a more helpful member if you delete all my off topic posts and I am able to keep my thanks meter

Click to collapse




Slow, yet again


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I doubt it. More would be made anyway do it wouldn't be a problem
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



I know yall can't see my join date in the app, but I've watched this site seriously go downhill over the years...  its all about the portal, sponsors, and money...  which I can understand...  gotta be able to walk around make phones calls and make bank...  whatever...  if it's gone, i'm gone...  turned into a buncha bureaucracy and politics...  maybe if I had been more active since 07 when I joined, and rubbed the right people the right way, i'd be stomping around too...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sounds good if the thanks doesn't change!!
> 
> If that is the case, delete every posts I ever posted in off-topic
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine wouldn't make much difference because most of my thanks are from out of OT anyway.


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sounds good if the thanks doesn't change!!
> 
> If that is the case, delete every posts I ever posted in off-topic
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, see I knew that. But seems like it's a high priority for (*ahem*) others... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Slow, yet again

Click to collapse



You know what 

I don't give a S hit


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 6, 2012)

Heyyyy guyyyysss

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Mine wouldn't make much difference because most of my thanks are from out of OT anyway.
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Ya because you post nothing useful in OT


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Exactly, so Milad isn't a problem. Trell isn't online enough to stop it. Then DD above him and that won't be a problem either
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''
> ...

Click to collapse



I had a part in it. But I wasn't in IRC at the time so that may be a larger part of it.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 6, 2012)

K back. What happened in the 30 mins I was gone? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## undercover (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> K back. What happened in the 30 mins I was gone?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



We are closing the thread. And you are being banned again. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> K back. What happened in the 30 mins I was gone?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I am now #1 spammer of this thread
Kc past dexter in posts count
Jase and M_T_M are going to nuke this thread tomorrow


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> K back. What happened in the 30 mins I was gone?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



It's called reading .....and it's fundamental to you knowing what happened here in the last 30min

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> K back. What happened in the 30 mins I was gone?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Talking about getting you banned again... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Jase you have to tell poorcollegeguy to stop writing so many damn news articles
> 
> He takes like every subject ever

Click to collapse



He just writes everything he can get his hands on; good or bad.



Apex_Strider said:


> Poorcollegeguy's newest article was already covered, a week ago, by me. Albeit not here, but still...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Lulz. I write what I think is most interesting. I'm fairly discriminatory with my articles. It's not my primary income source so...

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I know yall can't see my join date in the app, but I've watched this site seriously go downhill over the years...  its all about the portal, sponsors, and money...  which I can understand...  gotta be able to walk around make phones calls and make bank...  whatever...  if it's gone, i'm gone...  turned into a buncha bureaucracy and politics...  maybe if I had been more active since 07 when I joined, and rubbed the right people the right way, i'd be stomping around too...

Click to collapse



Even in my short time here I've noticed a big change. I've been a member since March but was lurking from around June 2011 and even though the changed I noticed over the last year and a bit won't be as much as others have noticed, it's still a lot different.

The main difference I've seen is peoples attitudes and the way they come across. But that isn't just an XDA problem. That's a problem with society in general.


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 6, 2012)

Wait what

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## undercover (Nov 6, 2012)

Dumb phones - smart people
Smart phones - dumb people 

Generalising here obviously 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> He just writes everything he can get his hands on; good or bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see you meet a News quota you get paid more


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya because you post nothing useful in OT

Click to collapse



Not even 1% of OT posts are useful. It's not what we're over here for 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Wait what
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You're like a child who wanders in during the middle of a movie and wants to know what the hell is going on... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You're like a child who wanders in during the middle of a movie and wants to know what the hell is going on...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Lol. Not my fault my noobish sister needed computer help. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Wait what
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Let me put in number order 

1. I am #1 Spammer Of This Thread
2. KC pasts dexter in posts in this thread
3. Jase Suggests to M_T_M we blow up this thread tomorrow at 10am
4. You will be banned soon 

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Not even 1% of OT posts are useful. It's not what we're over here for
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



But everytime I see a posts thanked it says

This person finds this posts useful 

A lot of those happen in Off-topic


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol. Not my fault my noobish sister needed computer help.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



But it is you're fault that.
A) You decided to help her, and
B) That you didn't read back through this thread to find out what had happened.


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Let me put in number order
> 
> 1. I am #1 Spammer Of This Thread
> 2. KC pasts dexter in posts in this thread
> ...

Click to collapse



You're also number 2 n00b of this thread.... Mephikun being number 1 ...

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I see you meet a News quota you get paid more

Click to collapse



Not really.


BeerChameleon said:


> Let me put in number order
> 
> 1. I am #1 Spammer Of This Thread
> 2. KC pasts dexter in posts in this thread
> ...

Click to collapse



^^This.

+9000! to nuking the thread.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Let me put in number order
> 
> 1. I am #1 Spammer Of This Thread
> 2. KC pasts dexter in posts in this thread
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm on the app so I see no such thing xD


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You're also number 2 n00b of this thread.... Mephikun being number 1 ...
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Uh no


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 6, 2012)

Why am I going to be banned again? Lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Uh no

Click to collapse



At least she said you are better than Meph :thumbup:


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm on the app so I see no such thing xD
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Coolstorybro.jpg


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Why am I going to be banned again? Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Because of your attitude towards me.


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> At least she said you are better than Meph :thumbup:
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



A fly is better then Meph


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't have an attitude? 

And I'm not a horrible person 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Uh no

Click to collapse



Oh yes, it's an approved addendum to your achievement list... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I don't have an attitude?
> 
> And I'm not a horrible person
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



ALERT! ALERT!!

Emoness coming!!!


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I don't have an attitude?
> 
> And I'm not a horrible person
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I don't like your attitude, but I tolerate it... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## undercover (Nov 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Not really.
> 
> 
> ^^This.
> ...

Click to collapse



Doooooooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeet


Mind you, what's the reason someone wants that thread deleted? To wind up top posters? Fail. They'll look like useful xda members since their post/thanks ratio will be better 

*see what I did there? *

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I don't have an attitude?
> 
> And I'm not a horrible person
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You do. You're answering back 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Oh yes, it's an approved addendum to your achievement list...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



okguy.jpg


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

Need feedback...  not a photoshop genius...  these colors blend well together?











I'd like to add some shading around it as well...  still tinkering with CS6...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 6, 2012)

Alright mafia I am out til tomorrow, going to play some halo 4 tonight 

Congrats KC and keep up the spamming

Cya BD and snowflake

Bye Fly (Meph)

Cya apex

Later Quasi

And I know I missed people but I am not considering making goodbye lists any more


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Need feedback...  not a photoshop genius...  these colors blend well together?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Delete teh white background 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Alright mafia I am out til tomorrow, going to play some halo 4 tonight
> 
> Congrats KC and keep up the spamming
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OMG forgot that came out today. Lucky ****

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## undercover (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Alright mafia I am out til tomorrow, going to play some halo 4 tonight
> 
> Congrats KC and keep up the spamming
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Since its a last goodbye, I think you should make an effort. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Alright mafia I am out til tomorrow, going to play some halo 4 tonight
> 
> Congrats KC and keep up the spamming
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Night David 

I'm pretty much done with the spamming. I only done that till I hit my target 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Alright mafia I am out til tomorrow, going to play some halo 4 tonight
> 
> Congrats KC and keep up the spamming
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Later David, I'll see ya 'round - somewhere... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Night David
> 
> I'm pretty much done with the spamming. I only done that till I hate my target
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You hate your target? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> You hate your target?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I prefer Target over Wal-Mart... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> You hate your target?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



What you talking about? I said hit 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Doooooooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeet
> 
> 
> Mind you, what's the reason someone wants that thread deleted? To wind up top posters? Fail. They'll look like useful xda members since their post/thanks ratio will be better
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not the first time we've done this. 
It's not a big deal....
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I prefer Target over Wal-Mart...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



I dislike both

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

Night BC

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Delete teh white background
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



It's for a sig, white has to stay...


----------



## undercover (Nov 7, 2012)

Night all. Off to bed. Well, already in bed. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1462714

Click to collapse



Loooool

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 7, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Night all. Off to bed. Well, already in bed.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And I'm just getting myself up properly. Shows my routine is mashed considering it's that contrasting in the same time zone 
Night though 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Night all. Off to bed. Well, already in bed.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Farewell, tinky... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm off to bed as well I think, night all

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm off to bed as well I think, night all
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



So long, juggles.

This is making me sad... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

If we're all gonna be homeless when/if this thread gets deleted/locked, I leave you all with this... 




*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Lol, nobody likes Meph: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33780098&postcount=1238


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lol, nobody likes Meph: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33780098&postcount=1238

Click to collapse



Not new news. Cfb hates mr

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------

Yum... This has potato chips in it! Go get sum... Nao

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

Because....ponies....and this post will be deleted....along with all the rest. :what:
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

I wanna be a tower climber when I;m off house arrest...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I wanna be a tower climber when I;m off house arrest...

Click to collapse



I thought you wanted to be a cab driver...:what:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I thought you wanted to be a cab driver...:what:
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



While I love driving, I wanna climb towers...  or have a computer repair place...


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 7, 2012)

This must be where all the cool kids hang out......


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I wanna be a tower climber when I;m off house arrest...

Click to collapse



No idea why, but I read tower as towel and was really confused :silly:

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------




eep2378 said:


> This must be where all the cool kids hang out......

Click to collapse



That's why you aren't here, GTFO! :cyclops:


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> This must be where all the cool kids hang out......

Click to collapse



Bye! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> While I love driving, I wanna climb towers...  or have a computer repair place...

Click to collapse



Your choice of careers... has been....





Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 PM ----------




eep2378 said:


> This must be where all the cool kids hang out......

Click to collapse



GTFO.
Thank you.
The Management

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## eep2378 (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> No idea why, but I read tower as towel and was really confused :silly:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Babydoll25 said:


> Your choice of careers... has been....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Mephikun said:


> Bye!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Warmest. reception. ever.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Warmest. reception. ever.

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Warmest. reception. ever.

Click to collapse



I know I said goodbye but since there is a noobie here

Gtfo!!! NATO!

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I know I said goodbye but since there is a noobie here
> 
> Gtfo!!! NATO!
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Y u talking bout NATO

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Warmest. reception. ever.

Click to collapse



You are not meant to be here. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Warmest. reception. ever.

Click to collapse



Awwww


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

I've decided that this is my signature n00b spam.


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 7, 2012)

My bad. I just read OP and second post. I recently heard some RC's talking about this(mafia) thread and I was just curious what it was. Resume Elitism...

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Must not post video... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Warmest. reception. ever.

Click to collapse





*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1462814
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Beat me to it, have been waiting for an opportunity to post that


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> My bad. I just read OP and second post. I recently heard some RC's talking about this(mafia) thread and I was just curious what it was. Resume Elitism...
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Not elitism. Just a place for smart people to hang out without getting burned with stupidity. :thumbup:


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


> Not elitism. Just a place for smart people and Meph to hang out without getting burned with stupidity. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



FTFY

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> FTFY
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



:beer::beer::beer::beer:
OMG I literally LOLd


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> FTFY
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



F*ck you... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I wanna be a tower climber when I;m off house arrest...

Click to collapse








*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*



Mephikun said:


> F*ck you...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Meph, I likes ya. You're like the little brother I never wanted... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

About to play after dishes 





Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see what you did there 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> FTFY
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



http://www.ftfy.org/


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I see what you did there
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Sike.jpg
Impossible, I don't believe you.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> About to play after dishes
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



GIMME! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


> Sike.jpg
> Impossible, I don't believe you.

Click to collapse



I'm surprised I didn't get thanked for that jab by him, he seems to be so unpredictability random... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> About to play after dishes
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rather do dishes than play that $hit


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Rather do dishes than play that $hit

Click to collapse



For that... 

GETTHA****OUT >:C

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Rather do dishes than play that $hit

Click to collapse



Lol Dishes? You need a game console... :thumbup:

Or a girlfriend/wife! (for those dishes) 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Rather do dishes than play that $hit

Click to collapse



Bye


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Lol Dishes? You need a game console... :thumbup:
> 
> Or a girlfriend/wife! (for those dishes)
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


>

Click to collapse



'Twere but a joke. I own a Wii (laugh, I don't care) but never play it. I do, however, do the dishes. I've got the highest score in my house right now... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Lol Dishes? You need a game console... :thumbup:
> 
> Or a girlfriend/wife! (for those dishes)
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse











Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Lol Dishes? You need a game console... :thumbup:
> 
> Or a girlfriend/wife! (for those dishes)
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Wow male chauvinism too? This thread is boss!!


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Lol Dishes? You need a game console... :thumbup:
> 
> Or a girlfriend/wife! (for those dishes)
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Also, I award you no points....and may God have mercy on your soul.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------




eep2378 said:


> Wow male chauvinism too? This thread is boss!!

Click to collapse



For you....it's fraught with terror and a painful death. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Wow male chauvinism too? This thread is boss!!

Click to collapse



Boss?! Yea, this one is perfect for you.


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Rather do dishes than play that $hit

Click to collapse



For that I hope you **** a brick 

And u should of left already?

What do u not understand about gtfo?!!! 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:52 PM ----------

Installing CD 2 to play online  

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 7, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Wow male chauvinism too? This thread is boss!!

Click to collapse



Mann... your one persistent n00b!! Just GTFO and be done with it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Mann... your one persistent n00b!! Just GTFO and be done with it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Look who's talkin'...


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> For that I hope you **** a brick
> 
> And u should of left already?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do you know what my excrement looks like? Later


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

:what:


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> How do you know what my excrement looks like? Later

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

Meph, 






*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

bricked another router being impatient...  fun stuff...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> bricked another router being impatient...  fun stuff...

Click to collapse



Eh. Happens to the best of us. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Eh. Happens to the best of us.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



I've got a box of em...  i could care less...  just trying to stay busy...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> bricked another router being impatient...  fun stuff...

Click to collapse



Damn dude, slow your flow, relax your mind, gain control, take your time... 






*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Look who's talkin'...

Click to collapse



Oh yeah....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Damn dude, slow your flow, relax your mind, gain control, take your time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Need drinks...  plenty o drinks...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I've got a box of em...  i could care less...  just trying to stay busy...

Click to collapse



A box of routers? Why? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Need drinks...  plenty o drinks...

Click to collapse



You see my video I posted of that crazy m'fer climbing the tower? 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

Should I attempt to get more than two/three hours sleep tonight? 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> A box of routers? Why?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Old ones, and passed on ones...  it was a crap WRT54g...



Apex_Strider said:


> You see my video I posted of that crazy m'fer climbing the tower?
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Not yet...  but I know I could do that job...


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Should I attempt to get more than two/three hours sleep tonight?
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



U could try


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Should I attempt to get more than two/three hours sleep tonight?
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Nope


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


> Nope

Click to collapse



Yeah....You're right. Probably wouldn't turn it well. :banghead::what:

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------




ronnie498 said:


> U could try

Click to collapse



I could....and I'll probably get a panicky "oh my gawd! Ten cabs exploded and the radios grew teeth and attacked all the drivers"
(Don't laugh, it could happen...my job is nuts... :what: )

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

1000


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Ew. Mlp. Why

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Halo 4 is sweet!! Unfortunately my gf came home and now watching election vote stuff :/

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Halo 4 is sweet!! Unfortunately my gf came home and now watching election vote stuff :/
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Booooooooooooooooo lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Ew. Mlp. Why
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse








You have a problem with ponies? 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You have a problem with ponies?
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Umm... Yes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Booooooooooooooooo lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



21 Jump Street on Starz...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Umm... Yes
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Get out. Now.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Ew. Mlp. Why
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I found one for ya:






*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Booooooooooooooooo lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



It really has a call of duty look to it, but still classic halo feel 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> It really has a call of duty look to it, but still classic halo feel
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Very nice  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Skinny... You too? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Skinny... You too?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Yeah...puberty was a long time for me, so I'm comfortable being the man I am.  You'll see.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 7, 2012)

Pony related pic. Problem?






''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

Skinny!! 
Oh, and Meph is just mad bc ponies trump spiderman.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## trell959 (Nov 7, 2012)

Yo people.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Post 8,   666.....muuhahahah

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Pony related pic. Problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1462989
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse





''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> View attachment 1462991
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



You started it you troll!

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You started it you troll!
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You started it you troll!
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Well you clearly can't read back a few posts very well 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yo people.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



GTFO n00b! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

1000


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well you clearly can't read back a few posts very well
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse



Hahaha I get the joke, M_T_M reading! Bwahahahahahaha!!! You know he can't do that!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hahaha I get the joke, M_T_M reading! Bwahahahahahaha!!! You know he can't do that!

Click to collapse



I know right 
I was funny without even meaning to be 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## trell959 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> GTFO n00b!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Whoa whoa whoa, slow your f'ing roll.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, slow your f'ing roll.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Can't take a joke? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


> 1000

Click to collapse





''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 7, 2012)

Why you flock of trolls!!!! 
Why I oughtta....

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Why you flock of trolls!!!!
> Why I oughtta....
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse





''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> View attachment 1463007
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse





------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


> 1000

Click to collapse



Wait, where did this post come from?!  I did not post that. I posted that a half hour ago. Wtf


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1463010
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every good troll I make...I'd be an even poorer troll

Click to collapse



FTFY


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

I found a new pic of M_T_M!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I found a new pic of M_T_M!

Click to collapse



And here's a repost from ages ago...



''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I found a new pic of M_T_M!

Click to collapse



Am I a joke to you people? I'll unleash me wrath upon you...you lifeless trolls!!! Or so help me, so help me...

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll


----------



## cascabel (Nov 7, 2012)

morning/afternoon mafia and fellow noobs and troll mod. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

Troll?? Maybe


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, slow your f'ing roll.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wow, even I could take a joke.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 7, 2012)

cascabel said:


> morning/afternoon mafia and fellow noobs and troll mod.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Get back to the x8 OT thread you stalker 


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## cascabel (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hahaha I get the joke, M_T_M reading! Bwahahahahahaha!!! You know he can't do that!

Click to collapse



lmao. so how does he know which thread to lock? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Wow, even I could take a joke.

Click to collapse



You could also leave, as you obviously have no idea what's going on here

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

cascabel said:


> lmao. so how does he know which thread to lock?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



He has magical powers. Very fearsome magical powers, trust me you don't want to cross him. He will turn you into a newt. 

All hail the ruler of trolls M_T_M!


----------



## cascabel (Nov 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Get back to the x8 OT thread you stalker
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse







Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> He has magical powers. Very fearsome magical powers, trust me you don't want to cross him. He will turn you into a newt.
> 
> All hail the ruler of trolls M_T_M!

Click to collapse



 


------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Feast your eyes...one of the best photographs ever taken.










Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Can't take a joke?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Can you? I was obviously joking.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You could also leave, as you obviously have no idea what's going on here
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I could...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 7, 2012)

Are some of you lot on your periods or something?
Stop taking things so seriously, have a laugh and if you can't do that, GTFO!

Why so serious?!?


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82896574/


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Are some of you lot on your periods or something?
> Stop taking things so seriously, have a laugh and if you can't do that, GTFO!
> 
> Why so serious?!?
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Are some of you lot on your periods or something?
> Stop taking things so seriously, have a laugh and if you can't do that, GTFO!
> 
> Why so serious?!?
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 7, 2012)

MTM does mod work!!!?? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33722210


OMG

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Are some of you lot on your periods or something?
> Stop taking things so seriously, have a laugh and if you can't do that, GTFO!
> 
> Why so serious?!?
> ...

Click to collapse



I am serious...and don't call me Shirley.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse





''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## cascabel (Nov 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> View attachment 1463045
> 
> 
> ''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''

Click to collapse





Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## trell959 (Nov 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Are some of you lot on your periods or something?
> Stop taking things so seriously, have a laugh and if you can't do that, GTFO!
> 
> Why so serious?!?
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

Kitties


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

The political crap can stop


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> The political crap can stop

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Trell next week I am sending you 5 bucks plus tax so u can buy uno 

Also get halo 4!!!

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

SCORE!!! Sunday alcohol sales passed in my county by a landslide! I can now buy booze on Sundays!!!


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> The political crap can stop

Click to collapse



You're a bit late  unless I missed something that was just posted, any political "crap" was over and done with hours ago. Not that it was even bad, iirc the worst post was "no comment" 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> SCORE!!! Sunday alcohol sales passed in my county by a landslide! I can now buy booze on Sundays!!!

Click to collapse



Coolstorybro.jpg

I have been able to do that forever 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Coolstorybro.jpg
> 
> I have been able to do that forever
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



You don't live in the stupid bible belt.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Trell next week I am sending you 5 bucks plus tax so u can buy uno
> 
> Also get halo 4!!!
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I want to get it!!! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I want to get it!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wanting is not doing. 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey Trell I will give you a dollar if you get Black Ops 2 instead of Halo.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hey Trell I will give you a dollar if you get Black Ops 2 instead of Halo.

Click to collapse



I am giving him 6 dollars 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hey Trell I will give you a dollar if you get Black Ops 2 instead of Halo.

Click to collapse



I want both, I'm getting the nexus 4 before I'm get either though 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I want both, I'm getting the nexus 4 before I'm get either though
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Boo!!! Get games first 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I am giving him 6 dollars
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I will give him 7 dollars. 



trell959 said:


> I want both, I'm getting the nexus 4 before I'm get either though
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hush you, your vote doesn't count.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I will give him 7 dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> Hush you, your vote doesn't count.

Click to collapse



10 dollars I will give 

Also lol

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 10 dollars I will give
> 
> Also lol
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



11 dollars.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

I'll give you my gnex if you buy us both halo 4 and you get me gold... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> 11 dollars.

Click to collapse



S hit I am outta my price range 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> S hit I am outta my price range
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse



I will still send him 6 bucks so he can buy uno 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

I got $1.52 to my name...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I will still send him 6 bucks so he can buy uno
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I can throw in $3 for that, since I has uno.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I can throw in $3 for that, since I has uno.

Click to collapse



On Xbox? 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Buy me free gamez! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> On Xbox?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Yep!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I got $1.52 to my name...

Click to collapse



Its All that nos 

Also your b-day is coming 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> Yep!

Click to collapse



Add me: GT: BeerChameleon

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

I got brownies


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Buy me free gamez!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I will buy u uno, but u need to get Xbox live renewed 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Its All that nos
> 
> Also your b-day is coming
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



MDES needs to get it right...  why does 7 bars do nothing to me?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Its All that nos
> 
> Also your b-day is coming
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sended, you will be easily able to tell my GT.


And Yep Quasi we gives b-day gifts here.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> MDES needs to get it right...  why does 7 bars do nothing to me?

Click to collapse



You take them too much, don't take them for a week or 2 and then maybe it will do something

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I will buy u uno, but u need to get Xbox live renewed
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



ok i wil 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Nov 7, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I got brownies

Click to collapse



Magical Brownies?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Sended, you will be easily able to tell my GT.
> 
> 
> And Yep Quasi we gives b-day gifts here.

Click to collapse



Accepted using the smart glass app 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

It's been declared...  4 more years of sh!t...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It's been declared...  4 more years of sh!t...

Click to collapse



Meh, it was going to be ****tier if mitt won 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Meh, it was going to be ****tier if mitt won
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Obama is attacking the insurance companies...  My dad is the Chief Actuary at Southern Farm Bureau...  He's threatening my family...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Meh, it was going to be ****tier if mitt won
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I really hope that is sarcasm....


----------



## K.A. (Nov 7, 2012)

Anyone still play CS:CZ on their PCs? :silly:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I really hope that is sarcasm....

Click to collapse



I say no more, it will just end bad..

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

It's over...  we probably shouldn't talk about it anymore...  I'm sure the mods were lax because of the election...  guess we'll just have to see what the next 4 years brings to America...  but keep in mind, it's always a President's second term he/she does whatever the fk they want...  My dad is now considering early retirement because of this...


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

So what's everyone doing this weekend? 

I know I'm buying a few more guns and a f*** ton of ammo, you know so I can go play at the shooting range.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> So what's everyone doing this weekend?
> 
> I know I'm buying a few more guns and a f*** ton of ammo, you know so I can go play at the shooting range.

Click to collapse



Halo 4 is not a real shooting range.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> So what's everyone doing this weekend?
> 
> I know I'm buying a few more guns and a f*** ton of ammo, you know so I can go play at the shooting range.

Click to collapse



What kind?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> What kind?

Click to collapse



I'm stocking up on more 5.56, 9mm, 30-06, 12 gauge shells, and 7.62x54R

As far as what guns I plan on buying, idk yet.

I already have:

Ruger SR9C
Mossberg 500
AR-15
Mosin Nagant
M1 Garand


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I'm stocking up on more 5.56, 9mm, 30-06, 12 gauge shells, and 7.62x54R
> 
> As far as what guns I plan on buying, idk yet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've always wanted a Desert Eagle .50 cal....






But the Baby Desert Eagle .45 would probably be more practical...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I've always wanted a Desert Eagle .50 cal....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My housemate has a baby D-Eagle but his is in 9mm.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 7, 2012)

You lot talk a lot...
500 posts? Seriously?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

a.cid said:


> You lot talk a lot...
> 500 posts? Seriously?
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



501


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

a.cid said:


> You lot talk a lot...
> 500 posts? Seriously?
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Take it easy.  You're cool, Storm is cool (and armed).  And that's that.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> My housemate has a baby D-Eagle but his is in 9mm.

Click to collapse



How's it perform?


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

Evening, gents and gentesses... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Evening, gents and gentesses...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Hola Apex

I see Mephs back 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Hola Apex
> 
> I see Mephs back
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been back. It was a 1 day ban. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I've been back. It was a 1 day ban.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



For what?  I missed that.

"Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> For what?  I missed that.
> 
> "Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan

Click to collapse



Spam/advertising 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Hola Apex
> 
> I see Mephs back
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Q! Lucky us, eh? 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Spam/advertising
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You retard.

"Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You retard.
> 
> "Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> How's it perform?

Click to collapse



Very well actually. 



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Take it easy.  You're cool, Storm is cool (and armed).  And that's that.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



And drunk as hell. That 1.75L bottle of Capt Morgan was soo tasty. 



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You retard.

Click to collapse



Hahahahahaha, yeah he is.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Getting banned makes your chances here slimmer than they already were.

"Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Getting banned makes your chances here slimmer than they already were.
> 
> "Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan

Click to collapse



It was only a tiny ban for a small offense... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> It was only a tiny ban for a small offense...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Nonsense, poopy pants!

"Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nonsense, poopy pants!
> 
> "Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan

Click to collapse



I posted a link a couple times and was talking about it. Wasn't like I did anything worth more than the one day given to me 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I posted a link a couple times and was talking about it. Wasn't like I did anything worth more than the one day given to me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Don't beg.  Its a sign of weakness.

"Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Don't beg.  Its a sign of weakness.
> 
> "Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan

Click to collapse



Very good advice if you ever get locked up Meph...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Don't beg.  Its a sign of weakness.
> 
> "Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan

Click to collapse



You know what else is a sign of weakness? Being Meph.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Take it easy.  You're cool, Storm is cool (and armed).  And that's that.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



It takes me half an hour to read around 750+ subscribed threads, (only 15-20 get serious bumps in the night)
And another half to read just this thread!

Greatness 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

a.cid you make me laugh, I will allow you to live.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> a.cid you make me laugh, I will allow you to live.

Click to collapse



So I should stop sharpening my machete then, great, thanks.  Sad now.

"Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Rules of jail:

NEVER sit on someone else's bed unless invited, and if so, sit at the ass end, not where they rest their head at night
No cutting in the food line
No going through the food line twice
Let the people in there longer than you control the tv
Be careful not to injure your nutsack getting off your rack
NEVER press the button to alert the guards
Always scope out who's leaving soon, to trade your mattress and maybe get an extra blanket, and better bunk
NEVER back down from ANYONE no matter the consequences


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So I should stop sharpening my machete then, great, thanks.  Sad now.
> 
> "Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan

Click to collapse



Hahahaha, Skinny you know I wouldn't kill you, you enjoy alcohol too much and that is a good thing in my book.

---------- Post added at 01:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 AM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Rules of jail:
> 
> NEVER sit on someone else's bed unless invited, and if so, sit at the ass end, not where they rest their head at night
> No cutting in the food line
> ...

Click to collapse



And NEVER drop the soap.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hahahaha, Skinny you know I wouldn't kill you, you enjoy alcohol too much and that is a good thing in my book.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No no!  I was gonna help you with a.cid!

"Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## a.cid (Nov 7, 2012)

Meh, I prefer an old fashioned stab in the heart with a dagger...
Makes it feel all up close and personal...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No no!  I was gonna help you with a.cid!
> 
> "Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan

Click to collapse



But I said a.cid amuses me, he will be allowed to live.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Meh, I prefer an old fashioned stab in the heart with a dagger...
> Makes it feel all up close and personal...
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



I was gonna bro hug you first though...does that change anything?

"Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Guys I think the thanks thing is fixed...  tried to thank storms post about 10 times...


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Guys I think the thanks thing is fixed...  tried to thank storms post about 10 times...

Click to collapse



No sometimes you need to close the app and reload. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Guys I think the thanks thing is fixed...  tried to thank storms post about 10 times...

Click to collapse



Nope still doesn't work.  I still don't wanna thank that bug.

"Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Guys I think the thanks thing is fixed...  tried to thank storms post about 10 times...

Click to collapse



I just thanked you from the XDA app and I've already hit my 8 cap for the day.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 7, 2012)

You'd be safe then, I avoid back stabbing 


I hope to make a knife collection some day...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

a.cid said:


> You'd be safe then, I avoid back stabbing
> 
> 
> I hope to make a knife collection some day...
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, I certainly will not be bro hugging you from behind, believe you me.

"Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No sometimes you need to close the app and reload.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



A useful post from our Mexican in disguise?!

---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 AM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> I just thanked you from the XDA app and I've already hit my 8 cap for the day.

Click to collapse



Got it... Hold back to kill, and reload the app...


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> A useful post from our Mexican in disguise?!

Click to collapse



Lol. I try

Wait. What? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No sometimes you need to close the app and reload.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Whaaaa????  Is this your first attempt at actual help?  Jesus Christ, get the bong loaded and the popcorn, I'm gonna watch this stinker!  Mst3k style.

"Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------

Yeah...the thanks bug has been fixed.  Meph  is testing it, and we're a GO.

"Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Lol thanked around 12 times this morning. Think we're fine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol thanked around 12 times this morning. Think we're fine
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



It's a very useful bug, but no need to thank everything...


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

Meph, are you trying to get booted again? What's with the thanking frenzy? 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Meph, are you trying to get booted again? What's with the thanking frenzy?
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Testing lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Testing lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Slow learner? 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Meph, are you trying to get booted again? What's with the thanking frenzy?
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



He's curled up in a bean bag chair having the time of his life.  We all know it.

"Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Slow learner?
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



I'm tellin ya man...  His username says it all...  He's a Mexican in hiding...


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> He's curled up in a bean bag chair having the time of his life.  We all know it.
> 
> "Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan

Click to collapse



I'm gonna miss that guy, again... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm tellin ya man...  His username says it all...  He's a Mexican in hiding...

Click to collapse



Imagine Mike Tyson saying Mexican.....exactly.

"Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm tellin ya man...  His username says it all...  He's a Mexican in hiding...

Click to collapse



Lol. Does kinda sound like Mexican eh? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol. Does kinda sound like Mexican eh?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



But Jennifer isn't typically a Mexican name... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> But Jennifer isn't typically a Mexican name...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Fuuuuu

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> But Jennifer isn't typically a Mexican name...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



ROFL

BTW, morning guys!

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Imagine Mike Tyson saying Mexican.....exactly.
> 
> "Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan

Click to collapse


----------



## undercover (Nov 7, 2012)

Not closes yet? Awwwwww

Morning!

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Not closes yet? Awwwwww
> 
> Morning!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



G'morning, ('er whatever) tinky & ppero... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Gotta be up in 6 hours...  and just smashed 2 NOS...  might call it an all-nighter...


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm not even going to bother reading the last few pages. Hahaha, I <3 alcohol. So f*** you!!!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Am I the only one who loves everything about Mike Tyson?


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I'm not even going to bother reading the last few pages. Hahaha, I <3 alcohol. So f*** you!!!

Click to collapse



I drink my share of booze, along with many other people's share, but I still read up... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

I really wanted Obama's first two words in his victory speech to be ...

"Not bad".

"Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I really wanted Obama's first two words in his victory speech to be ...
> 
> "Not bad".
> 
> "Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan

Click to collapse



Quick, what's the next thing that can polarize people for the next few months...? 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Quick, what's the next thing that can polarize people for the next few months...?
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



"Not bad"

"Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Quick, what's the next thing that can polarize people for the next few months...?
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Several nuclear bombs detonated in the atmosphere...

---------- Post added at 01:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 AM ----------

Fuuuuuu I don't wanna report in the morning...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Gotta say, I never thought my "peaceful day" thread would go anywhere.  But with no word limit and rules posted then deleted within 20 minutes, people have been surprisingly creative...all I'm doing when it slows is calling a new chapter...pretty cool stuff.

"Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Gotta say, I never thought my "peaceful day" thread would go anywhere.  But with no word limit and rules posted then deleted within 20 minutes, people have been surprisingly creative...all I'm doing when it slows is calling a new chapter...pretty cool stuff.
> 
> "Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan

Click to collapse



Link? 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Link?
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Lazy ass....one thread below this currently.

"Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Ima try and sleep...  gotta wake in 5 hours...  take it easy yall...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Ima try and sleep...  gotta wake in 5 hours...  take it easy yall...

Click to collapse



Later B.

"Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Lazy ass....one thread below this currently.
> 
> "Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan

Click to collapse



I view topics subscribed threads on Tapatalk, not scroll through all the dribble. I'll give a little effort, maybe later though... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I view topics subscribed threads on Tapatalk, not scroll through all the dribble. I'll give a little effort, maybe later though...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



You win.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1970659

"Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You win.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1970659
> 
> "Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan

Click to collapse



I was just about to do that, but thanks SkinnyD... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I was just about to do that, but thanks SkinnyD...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Sounds too much like SunnyD....just call me Skinny.

"Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## _Variable (Nov 7, 2012)

just got home from school 

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> just got home from school
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



So?  

"Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sounds too much like SunnyD....just call me Skinny.
> 
> "Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan

Click to collapse



Aaaah haha, thought that'd work out like that... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Aaaah haha, thought that'd work out like that...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



You thought right.  My D satisfies just fine without the mention.

"Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## boborone (Nov 7, 2012)

I love you guys


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Love y'all too...

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 AM ----------

Scorpio Nov 7 2012 
You have either had a birthday recently or you will soon. Happy Birthday, Scorpio! Will your birthday wishes come true? Will you fulfill your dreams? Will you manifest the things you've envisioned for your life? More aptly, Scorpio, those questions should actually be WHEN will your birthday wishes come true and WHEN will you fulfill your dreams and WHEN will you  manifest the things you've envisioned for your life? That's because it's up to you to take the lead and take charge and to go out in pursuit of what you want. Your time is now. Embrace your power. 
 -- 
Copyright © DailyHoroscope.
Download it now — http://bit.ly/DHmobile

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> I love you guys

Click to collapse



Boborone, one day, our marriage will be official in all 48 states.  In Hawaii.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

I say I'm going to bed then I just get on tapatalk...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## _Variable (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Boborone, one day, our marriage will be official in all 48 states.  In Hawaii.

Click to collapse



Then well all use coconut bras

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Then well all use coconut bras
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



Who precisely the F are you?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Should I give windows 8 another try?  Classic shell can make it like 7 and disable metro..

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## _Variable (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Who precisely the F are you?

Click to collapse



Im Ella, an 11 year old asian in the philippines.

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Then well all use coconut bras
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



Seriously though, who the f' are you?

I'm not even technically a family member but still, GTFO!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Im Ella, an 11 year old asian in the philippines.
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Who precisely the F are you?

Click to collapse



What he said


----------



## _Variable (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Seriously though, who the f' are you?
> 
> I'm not even technically a family member but still, GTFO!

Click to collapse



Me and QuantumFoam are close friends.

Also Apex. All three of us work in GigaTech, a blog site.

So I know 2 family members.

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> You have either had a birthday recently or you will soon.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's just obvious to anyone. Truly pointless.


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> What he said

Click to collapse



DS, it feels like a millions years...I know you were "busy" last week, but aside from that,how you doing man??


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Me and QuantumFoam are close friends.
> 
> Also Apex. All three of us work in GigaTech, a blog site.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



coolstorybro.jpg

I know basically everyone in the Family that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hmmm...  still not seeing the connection here...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## boborone (Nov 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That's just obvious to anyone. Truly pointless.
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



Yeah and I bet you have darkish light hair, too.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Me and QuantumFoam are close friends.
> 
> Also Apex. All three of us work in GigaTech, a blog site.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Way to drag those guys down....truthfully, I couldn't care less.  Stop posting here.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah and I bet you have darkish light hair, too.

Click to collapse



No, I'm bald 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> No, I'm bald
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



You could pimp the comb over...  

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> No, I'm bald
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



Follically challenged, please.


----------



## boborone (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> DS, it feels like a millions years...I know you were "busy" last week, but aside from that,how you doing man??

Click to collapse



Doing good man. While I was gone, my girl wrote on facebook she missed me. If you knew her, that's a big step. I've been having a good time with her lately. I've been in like a zen state since nascar. Just a week and a half of partying and feeling good. I hope it stays. Thanks.

How you been man?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Follically challenged, please.

Click to collapse



He needs glasses?


----------



## _Variable (Nov 7, 2012)

Btw guys, how do i sign up for the family?

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> He needs glasses?

Click to collapse



Not focally challenged, you half-wit  lol


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> He needs glasses?

Click to collapse



Propecia and rogaine ...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Doing good man. While I was gone, my girl wrote on facebook she missed me. If you knew her, that's a big step. I've been having a good time with her lately. I've been in like a zen state since nascar. Just a week and a half of partying and feeling good. I hope it stays. Thanks.
> 
> How you been man?

Click to collapse



I'm the same.  And that's it.  I'm the same.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not focally challenged, you half-wit  lol

Click to collapse





Quasimodem said:


> Propecia and rogaine ...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Bwahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Btw guys, how do i sign up for the family?
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



The link is down...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Mafia Night Crew is where it's at.


----------



## _Variable (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> The link is down...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Oh ok, thanks quasi.

Fyi, obama won

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

What would happen if tacos ate buak to the duahn?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Mafia Night Crew is where it's at.

Click to collapse



Sometimes I still feel like an outsider but I just push that out my mind...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## boborone (Nov 7, 2012)

Love,










And skinny, like this man. Otep is a hard hitting heavy metal chick. Just posted this up on her fb page. http://www.facebook.com/otepofficial/posts/10152240109750131 And check out the responses. Don't know man, just things like this all around me lately.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Sometimes I still feel like an outsider but I just push that out my mind...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



*hugs*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Oh ok, thanks quasi.
> 
> Fyi, obama won
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



That was your last post in here, FYI.  No more.  I don't care who you know.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Sometimes I still feel like an outsider but I just push that out my mind...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



IKnowThatFeelBro.jpg


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> What would happen if tacos ate buak to the duahn?

Click to collapse



Depends on the sauces used...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## boborone (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Sometimes I still feel like an outsider but I just push that out my mind...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Dude The Outsiders kicked ass so STFU and post


----------



## _Variable (Nov 7, 2012)

Why are most of you mean?

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude The Outsiders kicked ass so STFU and post

Click to collapse



Stay golden pony boy.



OptimusLove said:


> Why are most of you mean?
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



Because f' you, that's why.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Oh ok, thanks quasi.
> 
> Fyi, obama won
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



I have TV a smartphone and other informational tools...  fully aware...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## a.cid (Nov 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Why are most of you mean?
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



That's how the Mafia is...
You gotta live with it, gradually getting accepted...

Aren't you too young for a cellphone?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Love,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have seen and heard that movie my whole life.



You're not leaving us, are you?


----------



## boborone (Nov 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Why are most of you *men*?

Click to collapse


----------



## _Variable (Nov 7, 2012)

a.cid said:


> That's how the Mafia is...
> You gotta live with it, gradually getting accepted...
> 
> Aren't you too young for a cellphone?
> ...

Click to collapse



@ the llast q.

Well, as my sig says, i only use a prepaid budget phone but i want aa galaxy siii sooo bad. :banghead:

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

a.cid said:


> That's how the Mafia is...
> You gotta live with it, gradually getting accepted...
> 
> Aren't you too young for a cellphone?
> ...

Click to collapse



YOU don't even know how the mafia is....don't f'ng guess.


----------



## boborone (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I have seen and heard that movie my whole life.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not leaving us, are you?

Click to collapse



No that was directed at the chick posting. Love something or other. Telling her bye


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> No that was directed at the chick posting. Love something or other. Telling her bye

Click to collapse



Brilliant.  It's a haunting song, in context.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> @ the llast q.
> 
> Well, as my sig says, i only use a prepaid budget phone but i want aa galaxy siii sooo bad. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



Dude that's not a question...  GTFO...   Buy a Moto V3 and use your prepaid...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

Whelp, it is getting difficult to read words....I hsould go to bed....possibly...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

OptimusLove....are are 100% not welcome here until one of your cohorts themselves are members.


Apex, I hope you didn't ask this one here.

---------- Post added at 12:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> Whelp, it is getting difficult to read words....I hsould go to bed....possibly...

Click to collapse



Well, you've clearly taken a night off from sobriety, so why not take a night off less than 3 hours sleep and make a night of it?  Worth a shot, soldier.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> OptimusLove....are are 100% not welcome here until one of your cohorts themselves are members.
> 
> 
> Apex, I hope you didn't ask this one here.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well put...  does anyone know when the probationary list started?  Really don't wanna dig that far back...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> OptimusLove....are are 100% not welcome here until one of your cohorts themselves are members.
> 
> 
> Apex, I hope you didn't ask this one here.
> ...

Click to collapse



Who the f' are you calling a soldier?!?!?!?! I'm a MARINE god dam* it!!!!!!


----------



## boborone (Nov 7, 2012)

OptimusLove


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

stormmccloud said:


> who the f' are you calling a soldier?!?!?!?! I'm a marine god dam* it!!!!!!

Click to collapse



ok.....marine, you are ordered to hit the sack, but not before going for a drive to arby's and picking me up a giant combo with curly fries, pespi.  Now, maggot!


----------



## boborone (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Who the f' are you calling a soldier?!?!?!?! I'm a MARINE god dam* it!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Hahahahahaha I was waiting for that!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ok.....marine, you are ordered to hit the sack, but not before going for a drive to arby's and picking me up a giant combo with curly fries, pespi.  Now, maggot!

Click to collapse



*Marine. The word Marine is a proper noun and thus must be capitalized!


----------



## boborone (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ok.....marine, you are ordered to hit the sack, but not before going for a drive to arby's and picking me up a giant combo with curly fries, pespi.  Now, *maggot*!

Click to collapse



Gunnery Sergeant Hartman: [Hartman gives a speech to the graduating recruits] Today, you people are no longer maggots. Today, you are Marines. You're part of a brotherhood. From now on until the day you die, wherever you are, every Marine is your brother. Most of you will go to Vietnam. Some of you will not come back. But always remember this: Marines die. That's what we're here for. But the Marine Corps lives forever. And that means YOU live forever.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> *Marine. The word Marine is a proper noun and thus must be capitalized!

Click to collapse



TO BE CLEAR, i CAPITALIZED MY WHOLE GODDAMN POST, BUT IT FAILED TO REGISTER AS SUCH.  NOW IT SEEMS TO BE REGISTERING, SIR!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> TO BE CLEAR, i CAPITALIZED MY WHOLE GODDAMN POST, BUT IT FAILED TO REGISTER AS SUCH.  NOW IT SEEMS TO BE REGISTERING, SIR!

Click to collapse



Don't call me sir! I work for a living!


----------



## a.cid (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> YOU don't even know how the mafia is....don't f'ng guess.

Click to collapse



(╥_╥) 

╮(""╯_╰)╭ 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Don't call me sir! I work for a living!

Click to collapse



I can't win.

But hey, I just though of something.  None of you motherf*ckers can play drums.  So, drink up!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Tube fail


----------



## boborone (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can't win.
> 
> But hey, I just though of something.  None of you motherf*ckers can play drums.  So, drink up!

Click to collapse



Did you know in the bottom of every can of Stone there is a quote from a movie? 

Bottoms UP!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can't win.
> 
> But hey, I just though of something.  None of you motherf*ckers can play drums.  So, drink up!

Click to collapse



And you probably can't hit a target at 500 yards with iron sights using a M-16.

And I'm drunk as fu** so amen to that part!


----------



## boborone (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> And you probably can't hit a target at 500 yards with iron sights using a M-16.
> 
> And I'm drunk as fu** so amen to that part!

Click to collapse



I can with a .308 (NATO round fired from an old M14)


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> I can with a .308 (NATO round fired from an old M14)

Click to collapse



It's easy with a 7.62, try it with a 5.56


----------



## boborone (Nov 7, 2012)

The .223 round sucks donkey bawls.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AI-wRAnVCOo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> The .223 round sucks donkey bawls.

Click to collapse



Not really, it doesn't go straight through like it does with a 7.62 but since it tumbles the 5.56 does more internal damage than a 7.62.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Did you know in the bottom of every can of Stone there is a quote from a movie?
> 
> Bottoms UP!

Click to collapse



Oh god, the search never ends.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

wtf is going on here?

Sc go to bed your drunk.

skinny,you need a drink

a.cid..uh idk..hi

bobo..been a while

quasi sup fool


an yes those are orders you dam devil dogs!!!


----------



## _Variable (Nov 7, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> wtf is going on here?
> 
> Sc go to bed your drunk.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Arch

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> wtf is going on here?
> 
> Sc go to bed your drunk.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trying to find the easiest way to embed YouTube with tapatalk...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Hi Arch
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



you must be new???


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> And you probably can't hit a target at 500 yards with iron sights using a M-16.
> 
> And I'm drunk as fu** so amen to that part!

Click to collapse



When I'm drunk, I can run 500 yards and knock that f*ckhead out with my fist.


Why all the guns?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> wtf is going on here?
> 
> Sc go to bed your drunk.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who the hekc is Sc?

---------- Post added at 03:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> When I'm drunk, I can run 500 yards and knock that f*ckhead out with my fist.
> 
> 
> Why all the guns?

Click to collapse



Cus guns go pew pew


----------



## _Variable (Nov 7, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> you must be new???

Click to collapse



Nah just a visitor ttat knows 2 members.

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Trying to find the easiest way to embed YouTube with tapatalk...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



just post the link?or use those put the link inside


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

So, Arch, you got wind that my week got better.  Got smokes, beers and what-not......I made it work.


----------



## boborone (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Not really, it doesn't go straight through like it does with a 7.62 but since it tumbles the 5.56 does more internal damage than a 7.62.

Click to collapse



Yeah, but name one fight we have been in since it's introduction that the combatants have been known to pick up the wounded and carry them off the battle field like we do, thus making the .223 a worthwhile hit. Also, name any fight we've been in where accuracy up to 500 yards is needed while a few shots through a wall in the house on the next block is not. Only when we fight ourselves will the round be a good one. Just my opinion. Only good thing about it is weight, but if eveyone shot like a Marine, they wouldn't need so many bullets in the first place.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Who the hekc is Sc?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



meant smc. typed to fast



OptimusLove said:


> Nah just a visitor ttat knows 2 members.
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



hmm


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

and I am getting so tired of hitting that beat....my sig is exhausting to look at....i'm out of breath.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So, Arch, you got wind that my week got better.  Got smokes, beers and what-not......I made it work.

Click to collapse



i hate you...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> meant smc. typed to fast
> 
> 
> 
> hmm

Click to collapse



I ain't drunk, you're drunk!!!







Now to get even more drunk.


----------



## _Variable (Nov 7, 2012)

ffs i can boil an egg with my phone!

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I ain't drunk, you're drunk!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you is drunk fool


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> i hate you...

Click to collapse



Trust me dude, I would share.  Honesty, I would.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Got it...







Not sent from your phone...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> you is drunk fool

Click to collapse



Sut your pomato fafde u datu agje akdu!!! hahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Trust me dude, I would share.  Honesty, I would.

Click to collapse



thats a long ass distance unless you can fly a hypersonic speed( mach 3+).im screwed,thanks though


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> ffs i can boil an egg with my phone!
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



I can't decide if what's above your signature bothers me as much as what's below it.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Sut your pomato fafde u datu agje akdu!!! hahahahahaha!!!!

Click to collapse



iuebg piebgber pqirg ???


----------



## a.cid (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasi, you listen to Honey Singh often?

Hi arch...

"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> iuebg piebgber pqirg ???

Click to collapse



Prigzisely!


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Quasi, you listen to Honey Singh often?
> 
> Hi arch...
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



sup.

thank god you called me arch an not angel...i hate when that happens. reminds me of an ex...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Optimus is now posting in my "peaceful" thread.....ffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu,


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Good morning. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Prigzisely!

Click to collapse



umgm whadfbt tadjkhhje floudecqk?!?!


----------



## _Variable (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Optimus is now posting in my "peaceful" thread.....ffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu,

Click to collapse



I can  understand this thread. But that? Whats wrong?

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Quasi, you listen to Honey Singh often?
> 
> Hi arch...
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Never heard of em...  my styles are 70s 80s 90s metal death metal and different kinds of techno...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> sup.
> 
> thank god you called me arch an not angel...i hate when that happens. reminds me of an ex...

Click to collapse



"someone" called me "SkinnyD" earlier, and I took particular offense.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Shut your dirty mouth you stupid nOOb!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



It WAS.  Til you showed up.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> "someone" called me "SkinnyD" earlier, and I took particular offense.

Click to collapse



i dont blame em for calling you that,bahaha. probably calling it like they see it


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It WAS.  Til you showed up.

Click to collapse



Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Meph slept for about two hours.  Couldn't wait to be thank some posts any longer.


----------



## boborone (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Optimus is now posting in my "peaceful" thread.....ffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu,

Click to collapse





Mephikun said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



just saying



































































bye


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



do you go to sleep at like 9 or something?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

TOMATO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

3 hours I gotta be up... not tired at all.... sigh...  I even ate 9 bars!!!!

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> just saying
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have not, will not, should not, have never, nor will I blame you.


----------



## _Variable (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> 3 hours I gotta be up... not tired at all.... sigh...  I even ate 9 bars!!!!
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Thats one stromg sigmal
Whar carrir you on?

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> do you go to sleep at like 9 or something?

Click to collapse



Oh him?  no, he doesnt sleep.  he lives in here now.  it's pathetic.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Thats one stromg sigmal
> Whar carrir you on?
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



For serious though, why are you still here?!?!?!?!?


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Oh him?  no, he doesnt sleep.  he lives in here now.  it's pathetic.

Click to collapse



did you read my joke i made on you ?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Thats one stromg sigmal
> Whar carrir you on?
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



How many f*cking times do I have to warn you.  You DO realize that you can be banned for posting in here, right?


----------



## _Variable (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> For serious though, why are you still here?!?!?!?!?

Click to collapse



Im borwd, mo othwr inreresring threads in other forums, my phones forum is quier.

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## a.cid (Nov 7, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> sup.
> 
> thank god you called me arch an not angel...i hate when that happens. reminds me of an ex...

Click to collapse



Nice ex or bad ex?

I never had an ex...







Quasimodem said:


> Never heard of em...  my styles are 70s 80s 90s metal death metal and different kinds of techno...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Weird, I thought you linked to one of his youtube videos?! 
I can't seem to find it now?!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Gotta love noobs... 

Nah I've stopped with the random thanking. I'll still thank just not as much. 

Yeah I can't sleep lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> did you read my joke i made on you ?

Click to collapse



Nope...i was having a cig....what did i miss?


----------



## cascabel (Nov 7, 2012)

morning/afternoon all.

@skinny: saw a couple of your band's vids (i think). on youtube though. daredevil jane, right?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Im borwd, mo othwr inreresring threads in other forums, my phones forum is quier.
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



type much?



a.cid said:


> Nice ex or bad ex?
> 
> I never had an ex...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hmmm not really sure where she fits in. kinda of a mix.


i have too many an most hate my guts..few wanna kill me..i think


----------



## boborone (Nov 7, 2012)

Ain't he cute?!




























































Oh wait.....







Man I love the freaking polar bear.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nope...i was having a cig....what did i miss?

Click to collapse



skinnyD

i can see why they called you that....must mean something


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

cascabel said:


> morning/afternoon all.
> 
> @skinny: saw a couple of your band's vids (i think). on youtube though. daredevil jane, right?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



yeah, that's the band....i was in others too, just not much YT evidence.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ain't he cute?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This x9001

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Nice ex or bad ex?
> 
> I never had an ex...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It was a YouTube fail...  it was a YouTube of task messin with ppl on chat roulette...  hilarious...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AI-wRAnVCOo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> skinnyD
> 
> i can see why they called you that....must mean something

Click to collapse



dafuq?


----------



## cascabel (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> yeah, that's the band....i was in others too, just not much YT evidence.

Click to collapse



danm. can't believe i didn't find it before you guys split. :banghead:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

Okay, sleep times for me. Good night Mafia, hav fuen geting drunk!!!!


I <3 boozehol!!!!


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It was a YouTube fail...  it was a YouTube of task messin with ppl on chat roulette...  hilarious...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AI-wRAnVCOo&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



omg that was pure awesome


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Colorado and Washington just legalized weed...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Colorado and Washington just legalized weed...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Wat 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> dafuq?

Click to collapse



think about it...



StormMcCloud said:


> Okay, sleep times for me. Good night Mafia, hav fuen geting drunk!!!!
> 
> 
> I <3 boozehol!!!!

Click to collapse



see ya later


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Wat
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



That's correct...  completely legal...  just like beer...  can grow it too...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Nov 7, 2012)

^^^^^^^^guess im moving  whats up mafia


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> think about it...
> 
> 
> 
> see ya later

Click to collapse



haha that's weak....


----------



## undercover (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> "someone" called me "SkinnyD" earlier, and I took particular offense.

Click to collapse



SDrummer better? 
Dafuq is going on here? I'm used to random topics but this random is just too... random. 
My brain hurts. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> SDrummer better?
> Dafuq is going on here? I'm used to random topics but this random is just too... random.
> My brain hurts.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Help yourself by not being a part of it....GTFO.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> haha that's weak....

Click to collapse



slow much?


tinky1 said:


> SDrummer better?
> Dafuq is going on here? I'm used to random topics but this random is just too... random.
> My brain hurts.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



welcome to the night run...where rules dont matter an noobs think they can post here


----------



## _Variable (Nov 7, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> SDrummer better?
> Dafuq is going on here? I'm used to random topics but this random is just too... random.
> My brain hurts.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



S-Drummer sounds like a Samsung app.

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## boborone (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey skinieDeeznuts!!!! HHahahaha

Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> slow much?
> 
> 
> welcome to the night run...where rules dont matter an noobs think they can post here

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm slow.  But mod or not, you're thin.


Smoke break.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hey skinieDeeznuts!!!! HHahahaha
> 
> Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.

Click to collapse



BED! NOW!

haha funny joke


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> BED! NOW!
> 
> haha funny joke

Click to collapse



I too drunk to skeel!

Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.


----------



## boborone (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Should I just stay up all night?  Gotta be up in 2 hours 45 minutes...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I too drunk to skeel!
> 
> Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.

Click to collapse



do i need to get the sgt in here?


----------



## undercover (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Should I just stay up all night?  Gotta be up in 2 hours 45 minutes...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Nah, have a nap. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Nov 7, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Nah, have a nap.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i second that.

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> do i need to get the sgt in here?

Click to collapse



That makes no sense as I am a Sgt already, what's another Sgt gonna do?

Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Nah, have a nap.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'll try but that usually mAkes it worse...  all groggy...  don't wanna get up...  I'm think in this...  coffee nos and a b12 shot

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> i second that.
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



wheres mtm at




hey wheres skinny at?


----------



## boborone (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## _Variable (Nov 7, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> wheres mtm at
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both are offline i think...

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> That makes no sense as I am a Sgt already, what's another Sgt gonna do?
> 
> Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.

Click to collapse



screw it...ill get a LT Colonel instead....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> wheres mtm at
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Smoking cigs....why do you care?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> screw it...ill get a LT Colonel instead....

Click to collapse



Pssh that noob won't do nothin.

Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Try this.....Listen to some rock songs what watch my sig gif....it's amazing how many match up....


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Smoking cigs....why do you care?

Click to collapse



fine be a **** i see how it is...its over. a-hole........ 


StormMcCloud said:


> Pssh that noob won't do nothin.
> 
> Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.

Click to collapse



im too tired to care now anyway


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> fine be a **** i see how it is...its over. a-hole........
> 
> 
> im too tired to care now anyway

Click to collapse



cuz i got ways to make money in my downtime?  pfft.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> cuz i got ways to make money in my downtime?  pfft.

Click to collapse



???????

blonde moment going on here






wait are you calling me your....nvm i lost it


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Need a vote.... all nighter or not... I got coffee nos and b12 shots...  gotta be up in 3 hours...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> ???????
> 
> blonde moment going on here

Click to collapse



haha...like I'm gonna tell you.  noob.


----------



## undercover (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Need a vote.... all nighter or not... I got coffee nos and b12 shots...  gotta be up in 3 hours...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



SLEEP. NAO! You will feel like shut when you get up, but you'll feel better in the long run. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Need a vote.... all nighter or not... I got coffee nos and b12 shots...  gotta be up in 3 hours...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



stay up the darkside is calling


----------



## _Variable (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Need a vote.... all nighter or not... I got coffee nos and b12 shots...  gotta be up in 3 hours...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Go to sleep, theres enough time.

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> haha...like I'm gonna tell you.  noob.

Click to collapse



if i actually gave a dam right now,id argue with you bout,but im getting tired an still annoyed with no smokes.


----------



## boborone (Nov 7, 2012)

That's it dammit, I'm getting a freaking polar bear


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Ima try and nap...  see what happens...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Go to sleep, theres enough time.
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse


----------



## _Variable (Nov 7, 2012)

im bored and theresno homework to do.

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## boborone (Nov 7, 2012)

The Archangel said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

****ing bull****.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> im bored and theresno homework to do.
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse











*Name not on the list no posting here!!!​*


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ****ing bull****.

Click to collapse



all i see is "ing bull"


----------



## boborone (Nov 7, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> *name not on the list no posting here​*

Click to collapse


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



your no help....


----------



## boborone (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ****ing bull****.

Click to collapse


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

oh shiest...its going to be that attack of the polar bears soon..


----------



## cascabel (Nov 7, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> oh shiest...its going to be that attack of the polar bears soon..

Click to collapse



it's already here. better stock up on polar bear memes. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## boborone (Nov 7, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> your no help....

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

thanks to a few of our newest, i dread this thread now....we'll see how it goes.  i miss Snowflake.  The more things change, the more they stay the same?  I think f'n not.


----------



## boborone (Nov 7, 2012)

cascabel said:


> it's already here. better stock up on polar bear memes.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



F*** da police






edit
http://narwhaler.com/cop-pepper-spraying-polar-bear-S8SCQd


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

goodnight mafia..


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

cascabel said:


> it's already here. better stock up on polar bear memes.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



uuuhhh more crap to fill up my drive


boborone said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> goodnight mafia..

Click to collapse



catch ya tomorrow


----------



## boborone (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> thanks to a few of our newest, i dread this thread now....we'll see how it goes.  i miss Snowflake.  The more things change, the more they stay the same?  I think f'n not.

Click to collapse



I know, I get to where i don't check in on this thread much during the day anymore. Then at night I see meph and optimus here. It's like SH*T JUST F*CKING LEAVE. I don't get the mindset. Nobody likes them. Just leave.

---------- Post added at 03:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> goodnight mafia..

Click to collapse



night man

Good seeing ya tonight.

---------- Post added at 03:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> goodnight mafia..

Click to collapse



night man

Good seeing ya tonight.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Morning mafia, well what's left of you

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

Morning

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Morning Bd and what are you doing today

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 7, 2012)

Morning everybody .

I mean. . Not exactly sure if it's morning, but anyway

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Nov 7, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Morning everybody .
> 
> I mean. . Not exactly sure if it's morning, but anyway
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Morning. Afternoon. 
Is thread really getting deleted? 
Not sure when I'm going to find some time for a photo challenge.  busy busy. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 7, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Morning. Afternoon.
> Is thread really getting deleted?
> Not sure when I'm going to find some time for a photo challenge.  busy busy.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's going nowhere 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Morning Tinky, KC, Dex.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 7, 2012)

Morning juggles 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Morning everybody .
> 
> I mean. . Not exactly sure if it's morning, but anyway
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse






Morning bro.




tinky1 said:


> Morning. Afternoon.
> Is thread really getting deleted?
> Not sure when I'm going to find some time for a photo challenge.  busy busy.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Apparently at or about 10am. I have no idea who's 10am though. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 05:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> It's going nowhere
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



It may get deleted. We've done this before.... and we just start a new thread.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

I hope it doesn't get deleted I like it here

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33795544

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Had anyone noticed the new TiB update, gonna make restoring loads easier. We can now create an update.zip containing apps and data.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hi all

Click to collapse



Hiya.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hi all

Click to collapse



Morning

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hiya.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





jugg1es said:


> Morning
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



how you dewin'?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> how you dewin'?

Click to collapse



Day off today, gotta take chops to a pre nursery Xmas make session today. Loads of fun, 

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## _Variable (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi again, hehe. Dex, Accepting new members?

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> how you dewin'?

Click to collapse



I'm okay. Yourself?

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 06:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 AM ----------




OptimusLove said:


> Hi again, hehe. Dex, Accepting new members?
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



No. We've just added members. 

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Nov 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm okay. Yourself?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



whens the next job opening?

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Day off today, gotta take chops to a pre nursery Xmas make session today. Loads of fun,
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



lol, make sure to have a fully charged phone before you go



Babydoll25 said:


> I'm okay. Yourself?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Tired from cleaning and rearranging the bedroom, but okay I guess

going to take a nap in 3..2..1.. later


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Well if I charge the phone or might just make it, need a new battery really bad. 

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> whens the next job opening?
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



When Dex and the recruit team (denoted by the RT next to their names in the first few posts of this thread) decide it's time.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> whens the next job opening?
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



Seriously have to ask. What was the point of this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1978053

Hot phone

I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 01:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 PM ----------

Ok I killed the thread

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



haha, nice one

sup everybody?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Hiya Dex, how are you?

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 7, 2012)

Sup Mafia..Long time no see 

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Hi again, hehe. Dex, Accepting new members?
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



Read the OP!


----------



## undercover (Nov 7, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Read the OP!

Click to collapse



OP the read! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hiya Dex, how are you?
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



I'm doing well, thanks.
finishing some work for the uni


----------



## undercover (Nov 7, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I'm doing well, thanks.
> finishing some work for the uni

Click to collapse



Student is synonymous with n00b in Russian language. 
Hey noob 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

hello and morning all...  i wish you have fking day, and may good things happen...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> hello and morning all...  i wish you have fking good day, and may good things happen...

Click to collapse



And a good morning to you to.

Btw ftfy

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> And a good morning to you to.
> 
> Btw ftfy
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



thanx, theres no autocorrect on a laptop...

---------- Post added at 06:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 AM ----------

i might give windows 8 another try...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> thanx, theres no autocorrect on a laptop...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 AM ----------
> 
> i might give windows 8 another try...

Click to collapse



Why bother, it's going to be full of faults. New Windows os always are

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Morning mafia. Noobs, and you guys know who I mean by noobs, GTFO. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Why bother, it's going to be full of faults. New Windows os always are
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Its all good, I've got my Mint install nearly perfect, I won't need it for much...


----------



## undercover (Nov 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Why bother, it's going to be full of faults. New Windows os always are
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Correct. Win9 will be superb. They only do every other version good. 
Good
Win7, XP, 98
Bad
Win8, Vista, 2000, 95

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Morning mafia. Noobs, and you guys know who I mean by noobs, GTFO.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yes, it is the morning... I am preparing as such...  pop bar, open NOS, brew coffee...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Correct. Win9 will be superb. They only do every other version good.
> Good
> Win7, XP, 98
> Bad
> ...

Click to collapse



One of the truest statements I've seen this morning. (I've been in the nexus thread)

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Correct. Win9 will be superb. They only do every other version good.
> Good
> Win7, XP, 98
> Bad
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't like all the integration with servers, and usernames, and clouds oh my...  so I switched back to 7 dualboot Mint...  recently I ran across Classic Shell and it makes me wanna try it again...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

Time to prepare for YET ANOTHER storm (this one a nor'easter)..... 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Time to prepare for YET ANOTHER storm (this one a nor'easter).....
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Be safe. 

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Time to prepare for YET ANOTHER storm (this one a nor'easter).....
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Not like the last though, right?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Not like the last though, right?

Click to collapse



No, that was a hurricane AND A nor'easter....although they've issued a mandatory evac for Brick Township (south Jersey) and there's worries over more flooding in those areas hit hardest by Sandy. I live on the Palisades cliff, so flooding is not an issue. High winds are....(though these are forecast to be around 50mph)....I'm still taking precautions as it would be stupid not too....

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Morning mafia. Noobs, and you guys know who I mean by noobs, GTFO.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who? 


Babydoll25 said:


> Time to prepare for YET ANOTHER storm (this one a nor'easter).....
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Stay safe.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No, that was a hurricane AND A nor'easter....although they've issued a mandatory evac for Brick Township (south Jersey) and there's worries over more flooding in those areas hit hardest by Sandy. I live on the Palisades cliff, so flooding is not an issue. High winds are....(though these are forecast to be around 50mph)....I'm still taking precautions as it would be stupid not too....
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



as long as it stays around 50, itll just be something to stay inside for...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> as long as it stays around 50, itll just be something to stay inside for...

Click to collapse



You know I'm gonna end up at work though.....
Panicky drivers make for me being called in....try though I might to stay home..... Sigh:banghead:
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 08:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 AM ----------

And here we go.....phone's ringing already. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You know I'm gonna end up at work though.....
> Panicky drivers make for me being called in....try though I might to stay home..... Sigh:banghead:
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



"Thank you for calling Comcast, home of the Customer Guarantee, how may I assist you?"


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 7, 2012)

Morning everybody. 

Been out with "storm related issues" Being in a Motel for the last several days has been a bummer and not real conducive to much of anything. 

Quasi thanks for the help... still real confusing but when I'm back at my PC, I'll try again

KC, still don't know what happened to the thread... haven't had time to look yet!


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 7, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Morning everybody.
> 
> Been out with "storm related issues" Being in a Motel for the last several days has been a bummer and not real conducive to much of anything.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good to hear you're back in familiar surroundings


----------



## huggs (Nov 7, 2012)

Good morning Mafia. Gotta go to court with my girl for one of her disorderly conduct charges this morning. BBL


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Morning everybody.
> 
> Been out with "storm related issues" Being in a Motel for the last several days has been a bummer and not real conducive to much of anything.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









It's pretty simple man...  gotta disable the internet and copy a file into each directory...


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It's pretty simple man...  gotta disable the internet and copy a file into each directory...

Click to collapse



Mother of adobe products

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No, that was a hurricane AND A nor'easter....although they've issued a mandatory evac for Brick Township (south Jersey) and there's worries over more flooding in those areas hit hardest by Sandy. I live on the Palisades cliff, so flooding is not an issue. High winds are....(though these are forecast to be around 50mph)....I'm still taking precautions as it would be stupid not too....
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Stay safe BD


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Right off to preschool with chops

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

tl;dr 
Morning, everyone.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 7, 2012)

Morning

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Morning again

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Who?
> 
> 
> Stay safe.

Click to collapse



You, and Optimus. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 7, 2012)

Morning BD and trell..and meph....and werked...
Nvm..good morning mafia

Controversies,controversies everywhere :what:


----------



## boborone (Nov 7, 2012)

Single greatest EVAAAAARRRR







Apparently they need to bring it back


----------



## cascabel (Nov 7, 2012)

hey boborone. 
sent you a pm earlier. just a heads up. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

G'morning mafia and mafia probationarians! (For the record, I haven't "invited" anyone to this thread, just so that's clear)... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> G'morning mafia and mafia probationarians! (For the record, I haven't "invited" anyone to this thread, just so that's clear)...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Crappy morning 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> G'morning mafia and mafia probationarians! (For the record, I haven't "invited" anyone to this thread, just so that's clear)...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Good morning. Also, .


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Crappy morning
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse





*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 7, 2012)

Morning all


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1463924
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Fine... 

Btw. Moving to Texas I think

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Morning all

Click to collapse



Hey Ronnie, and the rest of you who just posted. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Hey Ronnie, and the rest of you who just posted.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi person I'm soon to pass 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Hi person I'm soon to pass
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Sure. Pics or it didn't happen, too lazy to go on the browser. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Fine...
> 
> Btw. Moving to Texas I think
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Please don't. 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You, and Optimus.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't know anything about Optimus.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> I don't know anything about Optimus.

Click to collapse



You don't have to and I never said you did. I did say you should stop posting here though 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sure. Pics or it didn't happen, too lazy to go on the browser.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You got a lot to go kid 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You got a lot to go kid
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



48 posts d00d

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Also, why did you take that screen shot with the volume slider up? Noob

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 AM ----------




Mephikun said:


> 48 posts d00d
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Not gonna happen n00b

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

This case makes it really hard to push buttons

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> This case makes it really hard to push buttons
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Takes a bit of strength, I can see why it's a problem for you 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Lol not kidding. Poor design... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Tapatalk needs to add a trollface smiley

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Tapatalk needs to add a trollface smiley
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why, when pics are so much clearer






I'm your huckleberry


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Fine...
> 
> Btw. Moving to Texas I think
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Say what


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Why, when pics are so much clearer
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Why, when pics are so much clearer
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because posting pics takes effort. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Say what

Click to collapse



Yep. Hopefully in the coming months if possible 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You don't have to and I never said you did. I did say you should stop posting here though
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Really? How's the weather in NH? Windy as hell here


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Get some new damn pics, tired of those ones all the time

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------




eep2378 said:


> Really? How's the weather in NH? Windy as hell here

Click to collapse



Not t windy here, just a bit chilly

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

And it begins....storm panic.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Yep. Hopefully in the coming months if possible
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Erm... Why? 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Get some new damn pics, tired of those ones all the time
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Erm... Why?
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



-fp-

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Yep. Hopefully in the coming months if possible
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I think he was referring more to the pants comment 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> And it begins....storm panic.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse








I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm 15 mins s from there. Even colder here

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> And it begins....storm panic.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



So I've heard.  The last thing you all need.

"Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> -fp-
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Do you only have those 4 pics and are incapable of using any others? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> -fp-
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



For the love of Gawd, this is America. Speak Spanish... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I'm 15 mins s from there. Even colder here
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Colder? Last time I checked, 34 was less than 36

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> For the love of Gawd, this is America. Speak Spanish...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Texas is where I wanna be when stuff happens 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

---------- Post added at 10:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 AM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Colder? Last time I checked, 34 was less than 36
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's 33 here d00d 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Texas is where I wanna be when stuff happens
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pic you posted said 36...also,you live 15 minutes away from me??? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------




Mephikun said:


> I'm 15 mins s from there. Even colder here
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Also, y u no use ad blocker? Noob. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So I've heard.  The last thing you all need.
> 
> "Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan

Click to collapse



Everyone's fears are heightened because of Sandy (rightfully so in most cases)..... And a lot of the natural (and man made) barriers are gone now (again, because of Sandy) and storm surge in low lying areas that would normally not be an issue (because of those barriers), now is.
It's the first snow of the season here.
Normally when we have snow at my job, we begin by pulling certain drivers off the road earlier than others (lack of driving skill in snowy conditions).....but a lot more drivers want off early this time. :banghead:
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 10:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ----------

Also in your Sig Jaszek is spelled wrong

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Get some new damn pics, tired of those ones all the time
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! Reached my limit already


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 7, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Thanks! Reached my limit already

Click to collapse



Use the app then noob 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Everyone's fears are heightened because of Sandy (rightfully so in most cases)..... And a lot of the natural (and man made) barriers are gone now (again, because of Sandy) and storm surge in low lying areas that would normally not be an issue (because of those barriers), now is.
> It's the first snow of the season here.
> Normally when we have snow at my job, we begin by pulling certain drivers off the road earlier than others (lack of driving skill in snowy conditions).....but a lot more drivers want off early this time. :banghead:
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> ...

Click to collapse



My first job was as a pizza delivery guy in NJ.  Front-wheel drive, in the snow.  Gotta learn sometime.  

"Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Use the app then noob
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



This. Hey KC, I see you finally got here. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Everyone's fears are heightened because of Sandy (rightfully so in most cases)..... And a lot of the natural (and man made) barriers are gone now (again, because of Sandy) and storm surge in low lying areas that would normally not be an issue (because of those barriers), now is.
> It's the first snow of the season here.
> Normally when we have snow at my job, we begin by pulling certain drivers off the road earlier than others (lack of driving skill in snowy conditions).....but a lot more drivers want off early this time. :banghead:
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not surprised everyone's fears are heightened, you just been through a tough time, and your not exactly ready for another. There's still lots to clear up by the looks of things, hope it doesn't cause to much grief for you.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> This. Hey KC, I see you finally got here.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Done 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My first job was as a pizza delivery guy in NJ.  Front-wheel drive, in the snow.  Gotta learn sometime.
> 
> "Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan

Click to collapse



Some of them just panic driving in snow. There's nothing that can fix that. Others stay out until it's utterly unsafe to drive (Sparky falls into this category)
 I pull certain guys in as soon as we have measurable accumulation......It's better that way....for everybody. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

OK seriously, how do you spell it?   My SIG is a direct quote, for better or worse.

"Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> This. Hey KC, I see you finally got here.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah. I've been posting all over the place today. I'm not staying here for too long though 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> OK seriously, how do you spell it?   My SIG is a direct quote, for better or worse.
> 
> "Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan

Click to collapse



Jaszek. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> OK seriously, how do you spell it?   My SIG is a direct quote, for better or worse.
> 
> "Don't listen to Jascek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan

Click to collapse



She already spelled it correctly, jaszek 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

You guts see my post this morning? The first one? Anyone? 

Bueller? 

...Bueller...? 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

I live 15 minutes from Rockland, not you

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I live 15 minutes from Rockland, not you
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



OK, good. I was afraid you were close to me 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You guts see my post this morning? The first one? Anyone?
> 
> Bueller?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm gonna go with........
















No?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You guts see my post this morning? The first one? Anyone?
> 
> Bueller?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What was it then?

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You guts see my post this morning? The first one? Anyone?
> 
> Bueller?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably, don't remember what it was and not going back to find it

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

Just a morning hello and letting you guys I did not invite folks here. Just clearing my name... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> OK, good. I was afraid you were close to me
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



3.5 hrs or so

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Just a morning hello and letting you guys I did not invite folks here. Just clearing my name...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Oh yes I saw that, didn't pay it much mind though

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Just a morning hello and letting you guys I did not invite folks here. Just clearing my name...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Snowflake never thought you invited anyone. I deferred to Snowflake's assessment of the situation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> 3.5 hrs or so
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Too close. Move to Texas ASAP. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Too close. Move to Texas ASAP.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol. Was gonna move to nh. That would have been bad lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Too close. Move to Texas ASAP.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol. Was gonna move to nh. That would have been bad lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol not anymore. Texas here I come

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol not anymore. Texas here I come
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Apex, Bobo............RUN! HIDE!



Meph is coming! 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol not anymore. Texas here I come
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Move to Oklahoma instead, they love knuckleheads... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Move to Oklahoma instead, they love knuckleheads...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Nope. Texas ftw

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

---------- Post added at 10:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Apex, Bobo............RUN! HIDE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL. Yes I am. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

Texas is hella big, no worries guys.... You'll nvr see him. :thumbup:


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Nope. Texas ftw
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Move to San Francisco, they welcome homos... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Move to San Francisco, they welcome homos...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Even if they're named Jennifer? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Even if they're named Jennifer?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Even better... :thumbup:

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## cascabel (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


> Texas is hella big, no worries guys.... You'll nvr see him. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



i'd love to see him and apex being neighbors.

hi all. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

cascabel said:


> i'd love to see him and apex being neighbors.
> 
> hi all.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse





Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

cascabel said:


> i'd love to see him and apex being neighbors.
> 
> hi all.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



You take that back... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Move to San Francisco, they welcome homos...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Woooow. 

Nope. Coming for you

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Move to San Francisco, they welcome homos...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Texas will have to change its slogan,"everything is bigger in Texas" when he arrives.... "Everything was bigger in Texas, until Meph arrived" or "everything is bigger in Texas with the exception of Meph"


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


> Texas will have to change its slogan,"everything is bigger in Texas" when he arrives.... "Everything was bigger in Texas, until Meph arrived" or "everything is bigger in Texas with the exception of Meph"

Click to collapse



Lol. I'll fit in there. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## cascabel (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You take that back...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



you'd be able to teach him lots of things then. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex, I won't be a horrible neighbor... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Woooow.
> 
> Nope. Coming for you
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Meph, have you ever been in a Turkish prison...? 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Meph, have you ever been in a Turkish prison...?
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



... What

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 7, 2012)

cascabel said:


> i'd love to see him and apex being neighbors.
> 
> hi all.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Oh thanks,  apex is cool neighbor but meph is meph what can we say.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Oh thanks,  apex is cool neighbor but meph is meph what can we say.

Click to collapse



Y u hatin 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Apex, I won't be a horrible neighbor...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Me(p)h, I've always wanted my own pet midget... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Me(p)h, I've always wanted my own pet midget...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## huggs (Nov 7, 2012)

Court is over, my girl got no jail time
YAY


----------



## cascabel (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Meph, have you ever been in a Turkish prison...?
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



rofl. just lmao.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Meph, have you ever been in a Turkish prison...?
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Airplane FTW!!!


------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

huggs said:


> Court is over, my girl got no jail time
> YAY

Click to collapse



Umm... Good for her? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Airplane FTW!!!
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Mtm y u no respond to my insults in cfb's thread... I told you to ban me 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

huggs said:


> Court is over, my girl got no jail time
> YAY

Click to collapse



Cool, did she get fined or anything

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hello all and Meph

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex. Moving no matter what

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Apex. Moving no matter what
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I believe you... 

/sarcasm

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex, you got guns. Could always use meph as target practice. :thumbup:

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I believe you...
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Lol. Gonna get straight talk so I can keep you guys up to date 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Apex, you got guns. Could always use meph as target practice. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Already had that in mind.. :thumbup:

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Mtm y u no respond to my insults in cfb's thread... I told you to ban me
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There is a saying in my country of origin that something like this: to pay attention to the crazies is to agree with them so....yeah 

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Right, gonna hack the beard off. Getting moaned at to much

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Already had that in mind.. :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Lol... We both haz dem

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 7, 2012)

Foreveralone. jpg

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

With Meph and his ban trend, it won't take long before he's banned from Texas. Get ready to board that immigration bus to Mexico... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> With Meph and his ban trend, it won't take long before he's banned from Texas. Get ready to board that immigration bus to Mexico...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Lol. You're funny

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephico not Mexico

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol... We both haz dem
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Meph, 




Just sayin'... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Meph,
> 
> View attachment 1464079
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not bad. You have a lot more training than I do but I'm not horrible 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 7, 2012)

Who wants $1000

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Who wants $1000
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## cascabel (Nov 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Apex, you got guns. Could always use meph as target practice. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



he does? 

apex, you hunt? what guns do you have?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Who wants $1000
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Don't give it to Meph, he'll use it for moving expenses... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

That's it clippered it off, think I'll leave the razor for now.





I'm your huckleberry


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 7, 2012)

OK, that was attention post.
So you know I'm here 

Anyone downloaded windows 8?

If yes..PM me the way 

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

cascabel said:


> he does?
> 
> apex, you hunt? what guns do you have?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I only hunt Mephikuns. But I have:

FNP-9
SRC40
Saiga 12 (12g shotgun on AK-47 platform) 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Personally I don't like guns,I can shoot. Prefer compound bows, and the long bow. Silent and just as powerful as a lot of guns

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## cascabel (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I only hunt Mephikuns. But I have:
> 
> FNP-9
> SRC40
> ...

Click to collapse



i'm moving to texas. 
seriously though, i'm into shotguns. but right now there's a gun ban here til next year. 
my wallpaper's a shot of me doing target practice. haven't tried a handgun though.
a pic of your saiga please? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

cascabel said:


> i'm moving to texas.
> seriously though, i'm into shotguns. but right now there's a gun ban here til next year.
> my wallpaper's a shot of me doing target practice. haven't tried a handgun though.
> a pic of your saiga please?
> ...

Click to collapse



Still have no idea where you live, you ambiguous m'fer... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## undercover (Nov 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> That's it clippered it off, think I'll leave the razor for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You haz green hair 


Should have kept tash for Movember


----------



## cascabel (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Still have no idea where you live, you ambiguous m'fer...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



a little mystery is good. better ask alan. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You haz green hair
> 
> 
> Should have kept tash for Movember

Click to collapse



Nah, shave it off for movember

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

cascabel said:


> a pic of your saiga please?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse





*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## undercover (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1464119
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Nice doors.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1464119
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



that's a shotgun? :what:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Nice doors.

Click to collapse



Trust you, I'm surprised you didn't comment on the workmanship of the floor tiling

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

cascabel said:


> that's a shotgun? :what:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



The Saiga-12 self-loading smooth bored shotgun is intended for professional and sport hunting of small-and medium-size game under any climatic conditions.

This shotgun is built on the famous AK-47 action that has been proven by years of very reliable combat action!

The shotgun comes with 12-ga. smooth bored barrel and the chamber which accepts the ammo equipped with shot or slugs including "Magnum" cartridges with
70mm (2-3/4") and 76 mm (3") cartridge case.

(quoted from forum) 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1464119
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



That's one hell of a shotgun

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## cascabel (Nov 7, 2012)

@apex: seriously, if i were anywhere near tx, i'd get one. i'm assuming it's semi-auto? 

@jugg: my thoughts exactly.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

cascabel said:


> @apex: seriously, if i were anywhere near tx, i'd get one. i'm assuming it's semi-auto?
> 
> @jugg: my thoughts exactly.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I can get you one... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I can get you one...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



How many shells does it hold

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> How many shells does it hold
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



The drum I have holds 20...

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> The drum I have holds 20...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



What's the fire rate on it
Looks perfect for meph hunting

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> What's the fire rate on it
> Looks perfect for meph hunting
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



If I'm shooting low brass shells its anywhere between 500 and 600rpm, but I've never really timed it... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## cascabel (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I can get you one...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



how much? i'll have to fit it in my budget + taxes and shipping cost. i'm not in the USA....

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hello again


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

cascabel said:


> how much? i'll have to fit it in my budget + taxes and shipping cost. i'm not in the USA....
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I got mine through a broker friend of mine for $650 USD... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> If I'm shooting low brass shells its anywhere between 500 and 600rpm, but I've never really timed it...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Jesus that's not a shotgun.That's a machine gun almost

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## cascabel (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I got mine through a broker friend of mine for $650 USD...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



sh!t. way off my budget. i'd probably have to pay around $800 all in all at least. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

---------- Post added at 01:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Jesus that's not a shotgun.That's a machine gun almost
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



a machine gun using shotgun shells. lol. my thoughts exactly.

hey husam. 
i'm new here. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 7, 2012)

WANTED

Mephikun

Last seen: XDA forums

Reward: amount of money equaling public debt of the United States

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

I'd love to have a go with it, guns just aren't my style though. But it is very very nice. 

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## cascabel (Nov 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'd love to have a go with it, guns just aren't my style though. But it is very very nice.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



what do you prefer?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

cascabel said:


> what do you prefer?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Long bow and compound bow.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Morning,Afternoon,Evening: 

(Even though there are some here that never or very rarely post)

Dexter
BD
Skinny
Quasi
Trell
M_T_M
Jase
Max
Husam
Proto
Acid
Rinzo
Watt
tinky
Apex
Quantum
ppero
Juggles
Ronnie
Tony
Shahruk
werked
Meph
BOBO
KC
Lordmanhattan
The Archangel
idavid
DD
T.C.P
obsidianchao
htc fan89
Phistachio
jeallen0
TheRomMistress
Milad
huggs
animatedbreak
John McClane
Storm
King ace 
Cascabel
If you were missed then there is something terribly wrong and you should contact the police 
Lurks


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Afternoon BC

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Jesus that's not a shotgun.That's a machine gun almost
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



I bought it semi-auto stock but converted it to full-auto, closed bolt, stock mags dropped to 2 revs empty. It's insane... 



cascabel said:


> sh!t. way off my budget. i'd probably have to pay around $800 all in all at least.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



If you're really interested I could see if I can find one at a better price, probably used, but there's nothing wrong with a used firearm that's been well taken care of. People that own these usually do keep them in good order... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## cascabel (Nov 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Long bow and compound bow.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



i tried a long bow once... i can't even shoot the danm thing. it's not for me... 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey, BC.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey BC
You got me twice

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Nov 7, 2012)

hey bc. i finally made it in your list. :beer:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hey BC
> You got me twice
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nope


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 7, 2012)

Guys werked is here.

Quit talking about long stuff.
Or bows..

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hey bc. i finally made it in your list. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



You weren't cause I don't know you that much 

But I saw you post today so I added you


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Nope

Click to collapse



Edited :banghead:

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Guys werked is here.
> 
> Quit talking about long stuff.
> Or bowners..
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

cascabel said:


> i tried a long bow once... i can't even shoot the danm thing. it's not for me...
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Long bow does have about a 75_80lb pull on it, compound is lovely though. Got my instructors ticket and ranking grand master
I'm also ambidextrous with bows. Love them
I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------

Afternoon werked

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex is following me... 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning,Afternoon,Evening:
> 
> (Even though there are some here that never or very rarely post)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey dave, how's it going?


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 7, 2012)

@prototype7

Use shotgun

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey dave, how's it going?

Click to collapse



Hey husam, how is school? 

All these new people are talking about bowners


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey dave, how's it going?

Click to collapse



Hey husam

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Nov 7, 2012)

BC, technically you missed me. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> BC, technically you missed me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I see you 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You weren't cause I don't know you that much
> 
> But I saw you post today so I added you

Click to collapse



thanks. sorry about that. it's my timezone. i usually log out before you log in. 
i'm drinking now that's why i'm up late. 

@apex: really interested. thing is i have my budget set on a new laptop and phone... i need them more... but once i'm free of that i'm definitely gonna be out looking for a gun. 

@jugg: we have a crossbow. that's about the only thing i'm good at as far as bows and arrows are concerned. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Apex is following me...
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Say what? 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> BC, technically you missed me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't even start !! You are asking to be completely off the list


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Say what?
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33791771

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

cascabel said:


> thanks. sorry about that. it's my timezone. i usually log out before you log in.
> i'm drinking now that's why i'm up late.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



LOL and I am just getting to work


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I bought it semi-auto stick nut converted it yo gull-auto, closed bolt, stock mags dropped to 2 revs empty. It's insane...
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Nice, Apex.  :good:
Anyone can be tricked into thinking pretty much any semi-auto is full auto, even pistols.  LOL see....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G27gjMyY-rk&feature=related  Can also buy a bump fire stock so you don't have to hold it like a retard 
Crazy tho bc full auto offers absolutely no accuracy, ZERO....unless you are firing what Apex has there....firing a shell through a 12g in full auto will put a hurting on somone :highfive:


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey husam, how is school?
> 
> All these new people are talking about bowners

Click to collapse



it's good :silly:
how are you?



prototype7 said:


> Hey husam
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hey prototype, how's life?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


> Nice, Apex.  :good:
> Anyone can be tricked into thinking pretty much any semi-auto is full auto, even pistols.  LOL see....
> Can also buy a bump fire stock so you don't have to hold it like a retard
> Crazy tho bc full auto offers absolutely no accuracy, ZERO....unless you are firing what Apex has there....firing a shell through a 12g in full auto will put a hurting on somone :highfive:

Click to collapse



Bad you tube embedding

Here:


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33791771
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've been there prior to that post, just hadn't been in a while... 

Edit: Maybe you're the one following me? 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> it's good :silly:
> how are you?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am good just got halo 4 and I must say Even though it isn't made by the same studios and it is taking a call of duty approach, It is actually really fun!!


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I've been there prior to that post, just hadn't been in a while...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



OK, once, 2 months ago before I even knew you 



Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I am good just got halo 4 and I must say Even though it isn't made by the same studios and it is taking a call of duty approach, It is actually really fun!!

Click to collapse



Must buy... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I am good just got halo 4 and I must say Even though it isn't made by the same studios and it is taking a call of duty approach, It is actually really fun!!

Click to collapse



Nice


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Also in case no one noticed:

We are Over 1,000,000 views!!!! :victory::victory::victory:


----------



## undercover (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I see you
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I said TECHNICALLY 

Look at the list and my nick 


BTW, feel free to join in.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33810162&postcount=1516


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Must buy...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Yes you must 

However as soon as you get renewed you will get uno from me


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yes you must
> 
> However as soon as you get renewed you will get uno from me

Click to collapse



YAY! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> OK, once, 2 months ago before I even knew you
> View attachment 1464187
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'll take the win... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'll take the win...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Apex y u hate me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## huggs (Nov 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Cool, did she get fined or anything
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



nope, time served and a polite gtfo of my courtroom


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Apex y u hate me
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



He doesn't hate you, just hates being nice to you.:victory:


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Apex y u hate me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I love to hate you? 

Nah, you're alright, as far as Mephs go... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I love to hate you?
> 
> Nah, you're alright, as far as Mephs go...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Please tell me there is not more then one Meph


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I love to hate you?
> 
> Nah, you're alright, as far as Mephs go...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Lol. Eventually I'll live near you... 

What major city are you close to? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol. Eventually I'll live near you...
> 
> What major city are you close to?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You haven't random thanked me enough to earn that information... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

No one cares about over 1,000,000 Views?


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


> He doesn't hate you, just hates being nice to you.:victory:

Click to collapse



Lol


----------



## cascabel (Nov 7, 2012)

well, i've had my fill of alcohol for the night. have a good day guys and girls.

night everyone. :beer:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You haven't random thanked me enough to earn that information...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Awww lol

We're looking in the Dallas area. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Apex y u hate me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse





*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Lol

Click to collapse



Hey ronnie even though you are on the list  



Also why is kc never online any more? 

Is he stuck in the closet again??


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No one cares about over 1,000,000 Views?

Click to collapse



That amounts to an awful lot of lurkers

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey ronnie even though you are on the list
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't lock him in the closet if that's what you're implying... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I didn't lock him in the closet if that's what you're implying...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



As if you've the gumption to be able to.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey, Ronnie!!



Mephikun said:


> Awww lol
> 
> We're looking in the _*Dallas*_ area.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I didn't lock him in the closet if that's what you're implying...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Hmm... he must be with someone new in that closet since you are here..


----------



## cascabel (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey ronnie even though you are on the list
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



he is. he ranted in my device's forum a couple of minutes ago. and he has a new thread in about xda. he's in invisible mode or something.  

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

cascabel said:


> he is. he ranted in my device's forum a couple of minutes ago. and he has a new thread in about xda. he's in invisible mode or something.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Figures 

Also Night!! see you in 24 hours  LOL


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


> Hey, Ronnie!!

Click to collapse



Why so shocking? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Why so shocking?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



nevermind


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


> nevermind

Click to collapse



Am I gonna be near apex? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Its time to move to colorado : http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/06/amendment-64-passes-in-co_n_2079899.html


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Am I gonna be near apex?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You wish... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Am I gonna be near apex?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



No.:angel:


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Its time to move to colorado : http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/06/amendment-64-passes-in-co_n_2079899.html

Click to collapse



Slow yet again, that was last night's news 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You wish...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Fosrs you near Dallas? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Slow yet again, that was last night's news
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well I wasn't online to post the link, did someone already say that last night?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes quasi did

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Yes quasi did
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Damn 

And


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You wish...
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



you have a stalker....a 12 year old stalker. scary.
Meph, Apex likes girls (although after seeing his nipple twisting pic I wasn't sure) so maybe try someone closer to your own age. :laugh::good::highfive:


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Damn
> 
> And

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


> you have a stalker....a 12 year old stalker. scary.
> Meph, Apex likes girls (although after seeing his nipple twisting pic I wasn't sure) so maybe try someone closer to your own age. :laugh::good::highfive:

Click to collapse



Lol. 15 yr old. And not stalking. Just think it's cool to live near other members

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol. 15 yr old. And not stalking. Just think it's cool to live near other members
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Ok, 15 and you are not a stalker


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


> Ok, 15 and you are not a stalker

Click to collapse



Yes. Also, not into males... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Yes. Also, not into males...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Oh, I thought since you didn't address that in the first post that.....well....to each his/her own.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


> Oh, I thought since you didn't address that in the first post that.....well....to each his/her own.

Click to collapse



Lol... 

Whatever lol. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Yes. Also, not into males...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Not what KC told me yesterday


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Not what KC told me yesterday

Click to collapse



Ew. No. Just no. I'm not gay... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

TL;DR

yo yo yo, I'm still a free man...


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


> you have a stalker....a 12 year old stalker. scary.
> Meph, Apex likes girls (although after seeing his nipple twisting pic I wasn't sure) so maybe try someone closer to your own age. :laugh::good::highfive:

Click to collapse



I still like girls, regardless of nipple twisting... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Ew. No. Just no. I'm not gay...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Not gay, but a guy named Jennifer... Something's messed up here 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> TL;DR
> 
> yo yo yo, I'm still a free man...

Click to collapse



????


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> TL;DR
> 
> yo yo yo, I'm still a free man...

Click to collapse



good news!!  Did I miss something??  Was there a chance you weren't going to be a free man??


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> TL;DR
> 
> yo yo yo, I'm still a free man...

Click to collapse



Great news my man! Now, drink up... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Not gay, but a guy named Jennifer... Something's messed up here
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My name... Isn't... Jennifer! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> My name... Isn't... Jennifer!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Sorry sorry it's Janet


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I still like girls, regardless of nipple twisting...
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Oh, I know. and...I still like Apex despite nipple twisting (that was a funny pic btw).


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Fuuuuu.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sorry sorry it's Janet

Click to collapse



Jennykins... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Fuuuuu.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


> Oh, I know. and...I still like Apex despite nipple twisting (that was a funny pic btw).

Click to collapse



What do you have against nipple twisting, they weren't your nipples... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Did u buy some?


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What do you have against nipple twisting, they weren't your nipples...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



nothing at all not even with mine


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


> good news!!  Did I miss something??  Was there a chance you weren't going to be a free man??

Click to collapse



Always a chance I won't be free anymore...  pop a 7panel on me...  gone...



Apex_Strider said:


> Great news my man! Now, drink up...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Not til the weekend...  but i did find the mouthwash stash...  oh, and im broke as dirt...


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Did u buy some?

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Always a chance I won't be free anymore...  pop a 7panel on me...  gone...
> ...

Click to collapse



Well grab a 12 panel, study it and only do drugs 8-12.:highfive:


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


> nothing at all not even with mine

Click to collapse



Observed and noted... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


> Texas will have to change its slogan,"everything is bigger in Texas" when he arrives.... "Everything was bigger in Texas, until Meph arrived" or "everything is bigger in Texas with the exception of Meph"

Click to collapse



Looooooooooooooool!

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------




werked said:


> Texas will have to change its slogan,"everything is bigger in Texas" when he arrives.... "Everything was bigger in Texas, until Meph arrived" or "everything is bigger in Texas with the exception of Meph"

Click to collapse



 Double post. I haz a sorry. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Looooooooooooooool!
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y the double post? 

Also hey bd!


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Y the double post?
> 
> Also hey bd!

Click to collapse



Check my edit. Tapatalk crashed. 
Also, hi

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 7, 2012)

Guess who just got two, kick-ass job offers like a baws?


Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Check my edit. Tapatalk crashed.
> Also, hi
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Aww I see

---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> Guess who just got two, kick-ass job offers like a baws?
> 
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Tweetie Bird?


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 7, 2012)

I don't know why KC not posting, I am not his babysitter lol.


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Guess who just got two, kick-ass job offers like a baws?
> 
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse





*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Guess who just got two, kick-ass job offers like a baws?
> 
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Not me.  Next question.

"Don't listen to Jaszek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 7, 2012)

Is this a cat thread now?

BTW, BD how's the weather?

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

I've come up with a computer-modeled image to show what Mephikun would look like by age 24...



*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I've come up with a computer-modeled image to show what Mephikun would look like by age 24...
> 
> View attachment 1464407
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Mother of god.

My eyes...
My eyes are melting!

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Guess who just got two, kick-ass job offers like a baws?
> 
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Not M1lad, thats who!!! :silly:


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I've come up with a computer-modeled image to show what Mephikun would look like by age 24...
> 
> View attachment 1464407
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Dafuq

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Is this a cat thread now?
> 
> BTW, BD how's the weather?
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



This is your local weather snapshot.....brought to you by Snowflake and the letter L. This weather snapshot has been approved by 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Thank you for subscribing to Snowflake's weather snapshot.
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 01:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> I've come up with a computer-modeled image to show what Mephikun would look like by age 24...
> 
> View attachment 1464407
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse








Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 7, 2012)

BD, so you have Snowflake of approval sign now

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I've come up with a computer-modeled image to show what Mephikun would look like by age 24...
> 
> View attachment 1464407
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 12:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 PM ----------




ppero196 said:


> BD, so you have Snowflake of approval sign now
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wow I am not slow when it comes to this 

She has had it


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> BD, so you have Snowflake of approval sign now
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yup.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex, that is an insult to Sarah Jessica Parker, if there ever is one.

"Don't listen to Jaszek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Wow I am not slow when it comes to this
> 
> She has had it

Click to collapse



I was just about to say something. Guess we're all a little slow... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> ---------- Post added at 12:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who are you calling slow.

Damn kids, don't have respect for senior citizens

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Apex, that is an insult to Sarah Jessica Parker, if there ever is one.
> 
> "Don't listen to Jaszek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan

Click to collapse



Neigh lad, it's fine. She's more of shire 

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 7, 2012)

Damn.

I'm slow

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Who are you calling slow.
> 
> Damn kids, don't have respect for senior citizens
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You


----------



## a.cid (Nov 7, 2012)

Sometimes I feel like I should just try and date the next girl who shows interest in me...

Goodnight friends, night is sad today...moght try and get drunk and wasted, for a change...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You

Click to collapse



You sure?

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Sometimes I feel like I should just try and date the next girl who shows interest in me...
> 
> Goodnight friends, night is sad today...moght try and get drunk and wasted, for a change...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You ok a.cid?

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

It's really coming down now
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's really coming down now
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Is it windy or just wet?

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Is it windy or just wet?
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



That's what she said

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Nov 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> That's what she said
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



"What she said" jokes are sooooo last year.... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

You have been given warning... 



*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 7, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> "What she said" jokes are sooooo last year....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I live in past, present and the future

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> "What she said" jokes are sooooo last year....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's what she said


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


> That's what she said

Click to collapse



*werked kills thread with That's what she said


*BC revives it because That's what she said


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

Some of my birds (like Snowflake and Moon-doggie) that haven't seen snow before.....are like....







Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> *werked kills thread with That's what she said
> 
> 
> *BC revives it because That's what she said

Click to collapse




That's what she said

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Some of my birds (like Snowflake and Moon-doggie) that haven't seen snow before.....are like....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jersey Shore FTW!!


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 7, 2012)

Dead thread is dead

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------

BD, ITS SNOWING?!!

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Dead thread is dead
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







No sh1t. 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Dead thread is dead
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe if you stop killing it with you're slowness it wouldn't die 

I already said the thread died last page 

---------- Post added at 12:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> No sh1t.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Damn!!

How much are you guys suppose to get?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Maybe if you stop killing it with you're slowness it wouldn't die
> 
> I already said the thread died last page
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Snow is not fun 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 7, 2012)

Wish We had snow  

Also nearly 60,0000


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 7, 2012)

I love snow

 It makes me all Christmasy

Funny stuff with animals and snow

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Maybe if you stop killing it with you're slowness it wouldn't die
> 
> I already said the thread died last page
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They keep changing the amount. When it stops....I'll know. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Snow is not fun
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I know 

Even though we never ever get it here, when I went to illinois for the winter it was fin for an hour and then I am like:

F*ck this sh*t, (shoveling,driving slow, damn freezing, taking off wet snowy clothes.)

Not fun and glad I never get any!!


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Snow is not fun
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Yeah in Mexico

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wish We had snow
> 
> Also nearly 60,0000

Click to collapse



No you don't


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 7, 2012)

6000th page

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No you don't

Click to collapse



I do 

And congrats on the page win xD :silly:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> 6000th page
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> I do
> 
> And congrats on the page win xD :silly:

Click to collapse



Meh, I want to win the 10,000 page


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse



Damn

I'm too slow.
I wanted to start 6000th page
:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> ---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I want to win the 10,000 page

Click to collapse



Well then , Keep posting :silly:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Damn
> 
> I'm too slow.
> I wanted to start 6000th page
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 7, 2012)

Soo close


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

60,000 :beer::thumbup:

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 7, 2012)

I win !


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I win !

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



I think that is what you look like  
(even though I have already seen your picture )
LOL


----------



## undercover (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


> That's what she said

Click to collapse



You mean YOU?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I think that is what you look like
> (even though I have already seen your picture )
> LOL

Click to collapse



Hahhah xD I shall shall go get a Monocle , top hat and a wine glass then :silly:

---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse








:silly::silly:


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahhah xD I shall shall go get a Monocle , top hat and a wine glass then :silly:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dooooo eeeeeett!

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahhah xD I shall shall go get a Monocle , top hat and a wine glass then :silly:

Click to collapse




You could pull it off


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Dooooo eeeeeett!
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse








Got stuck in your snow :silly::silly:

@BC.. One day


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Got stuck in your snow :silly::silly:

Click to collapse



Pic failed


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 7, 2012)

BD can snowflake air be used to transport goods?

I need to transport a phone from US to my place without paying freaking 400% border tax 

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Slow noob is slow 


Yes what else would it be used for


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Pic failed

Click to collapse



Fixed & edited ;D


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I know
> 
> Even though we never ever get it here, when I went to illinois for the winter it was fin for an hour and then I am like:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I expect a crapton this year

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Fixed & edited ;D

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I expect a crapton this year
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse






*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I expect a crapton this year
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse









Also if you dare come to AZ along with all the other damn snow birds!

You will pay!!


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1464633
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Nothing. Maine is snow heaven. Snowing tonight.... Not excited 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Nothing. Maine is snow heaven. Snowing tonight.... Not excited
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Dammit Jenny you killed the thread!!


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Dammit Jenny you killed the thread!!

Click to collapse



Lol yep

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Nothing. Maine is snow heaven. Snowing tonight.... Not excited
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Don't worry, it snows way more in Texas. You should just stay there... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Don't worry, it snows way more in Texas. You should just stay there...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Lol no... Coming for texas

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol no... Coming for texas
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse








Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Cause Maine can smd

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol no... Coming for texas
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Whatever, you'll never find me here... 






*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Cause I can sMained anytime I want
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse




FTFY


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Wait what? Don't get it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Wait what? Don't get it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Me either, dude... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Wait what? Don't get it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I just fixed the m for you and added some stuff


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I just fixed the m for you and added some stuff

Click to collapse



Clever fail... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Clever fail...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



You guys need to step up your game


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> BD can snowflake air be used to transport goods?
> 
> I need to transport a phone from US to my place without paying freaking 400% border tax
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Are you paying her 400%? 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Are you paying her 400%?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



In snacks


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Clever fail...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



KC would of got it


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> KC would of got it

Click to collapse



I ain't KC (thank Jeebuz)! 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I ain't KC (thank Jeebuz)!
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Clearly 

You aren't Monster Advertiser


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

I wonder why kc hates us... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I wonder why kc hates us...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



He doesn't, only you

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> He doesn't, only you
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Will you stop posting that same picture, at least when I posted haha twice it was slightly different


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse








I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Will you stop posting that same picture, at least when I posted haha twice it was slightly different

Click to collapse



Lol. That's the last time 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Hey look :

Its Jenny's mouth about to s.a.d


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey look :
> 
> Its Jenny's mouth about to s.a.d

Click to collapse



GTFO 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

You a noob, can't tell me a member to gtfo 

---------- Post added at 01:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------

Seriously where the F uck is everyone?!?!?

KC is missing all the insults to Jenny (Meph)


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You a noob, can't tell me a member to gtfo
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm here... I thought we figured out Jenny was actually Janet. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You a noob, can't tell me a member to gtfo

Click to collapse



^^^This^^^ :thumbup:

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I'm here... I thought we figured out Jenny was actually Janet.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well then apex

Called him Jennyakin or something so i started calling him jenny again


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

"Jennykins"... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well then apex
> 
> Called him Jennyakin or something so i started calling him jenny again

Click to collapse



Maybe it's Jane... I heard she wrote a diary 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> ^^^This^^^ :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



You're a noob too 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> "Jennykins"...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



I was close 

---------- Post added at 01:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Maybe it's Jane... I heard she wrote a diary
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Yes but he isn't telling members to GTFO


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> GTFO
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse








I'm your huckleberry


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

I am bored:


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I am bored:

Click to collapse



Come on. Y u all torture me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Come on. Y u all torture me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Cos it's too easy

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You're a noob too
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But I don't tell people to GTFO, d'uh... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Come on. Y u all torture me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse















Apex_Strider said:


> But I don't tell people to GTFO, d'uh...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Apex slow apex is slow



Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You know you enjoy it... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You know you enjoy it...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



... No. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You know you enjoy it in the mouth...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



God no

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse








I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Apex slow apex is slow
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Bad sentence structure BC has bad sentence structure... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Bad sentence structure BC has bad sentence structure...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse








*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Quiet in here innit

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Quiet in here innit
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



No. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse




Time to post links to my game


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Time to post links to my game

Click to collapse



Gimme h4

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Since dead thread is dead

Here is a link to help me finish the last 28% of the puzzle: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1953623&highlight=+game+

---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Gimme h4
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/mob/3391095755.html


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Where is quasi and storm and everyone? 

Are they still angry about the elections?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Where is quasi and storm and everyone?
> 
> Are they still angry about the elections?

Click to collapse



Idk. I'm angry but posting still... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

BTW MAFIA!!!!

WE ARE AT NUMBER ONE ON THE PORTAL!!!

Great work!!!!!!!


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> BTW MAFIA!!!!
> 
> WE ARE AT NUMBER ONE ON THE PORTAL!!!
> 
> Great work!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Woohoo! Nice! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Woohoo! Nice!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol. 

So, probably getting h4 and live in a couple days beer

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/mob/3391095755.html

Click to collapse



I'm the only one who found this laughable??  y u no click on link


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


> I'm the only one who found this laughable??  y u no click on link

Click to collapse



I clicked, seen those before they're 'tarded... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

Good afternoon everyone! 

(I am no longer drunk.)

Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol.
> 
> So, probably getting h4 and live in a couple days beer
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Then you will also get uno next thursday 

I would get it to you eariler but I gotta wait for my paycheck


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Afternoon storm

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> (I am no longer drunk.)
> 
> Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.

Click to collapse



Hey storm


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> (I am no longer drunk.)
> 
> Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.

Click to collapse



The you weren't when you posted that you were, that was thousands of years ago... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## trell959 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hello guys.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> BTW MAFIA!!!!
> 
> WE ARE AT NUMBER ONE ON THE PORTAL!!!
> 
> Great work!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



we've been there for 4 days already 

yep, it's true.

@werked:   wtf?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 7, 2012)

Lights went out for less than a minute :what::what:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey Trell, Dex

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Hey trell 

---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> we've been there for 4 days already
> 
> yep, it's true.
> 
> @werked:   wtf?

Click to collapse



I thought we were number 2


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 7, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> we've been there for 4 days already
> 
> yep, it's true.
> 
> @werked:   wtf?

Click to collapse



Don...teh trolls were asking about deleting this thread...what say you?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/mob/3391095755.html

Click to collapse



LOLL. thats hilarious. Oh People out there.....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Then you will also get uno next thursday
> 
> I would get it to you eariler but I gotta wait for my paycheck

Click to collapse



Wooooooooo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> The you weren't when you posted that you were, that was thousands of years ago...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Apex that makes no sense at all



And Hey Trell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Don...teh trolls were asking about deleting this thread...what say you?

Click to collapse



Its already past the said time it was going to happen so I guess not


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi guys.

This headache is killing me.
It started 1 hour after I hit with my head onto the edge of the table. I failed to see the table, so I gifted it full speed 
Its been 8 hours since, and headache is still here 

Also that explains if I'm kinda slow

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Apex that makes no sense at all
> 
> 
> 
> And Hey Trell.

Click to collapse



Sure it does... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Wooooooooo
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Also trell will have it too 

---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 PM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> Apex that makes no sense at all
> 
> 
> 
> And Hey Trell.

Click to collapse



Storm, possible uno tonight?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> This headache is killing me.
> It started 1 hour after I hit with my head onto the edge of the table. I failed to see the table, so I gifted it full speed
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like concussion, especially after that length of time, have you felt sick, dizzy etc

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Also trell will have it too
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure, I'm down.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Sure, I'm down.

Click to collapse



Also why you are on, need to finish this puzzle: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1953623&highlight=+game+


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Sounds like concussion, especially after that length of time, have you felt sick, dizzy etc
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



No, little sleepy. I could also be sleepy because its 25C in my apartment

Edit: also I couldn't see anything for 3-4 seconds after impact
Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Also why you are on, need to finish this puzzle: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1953623&highlight=+game+

Click to collapse



No.jpg that puzzle is horrible, skip it.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Idiot team killers 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> No.jpg that puzzle is horrible, skip it.

Click to collapse



But its almost done  
And I started another one and will lost it when this awful one is done 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> But its almost done
> And I started another one and will lost it right now.
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Post* and FTFY

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Idiot team killers
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

People, Y U BETRAY ME?!


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> People, Y U BETRAY ME?!

Click to collapse



Quit trying so hard mate.....please 

You'll fit in with time but don't force a square peg into a round hole


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Quit trying so hard mate.....please
> 
> You'll fit in with time but don;t force a square peg into a round hole

Click to collapse



Talking about a game...lulz


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Quit trying so hard mate.....please
> 
> You'll fit in with time but don;t force a square peg into a round hole

Click to collapse



Thank god for posting that, he doesn't listen to us.  We've been telling him this for weeks.  such a n00b


----------



## Srdondo (Nov 7, 2012)

That looks like it would hurt more than a bricked phone!

Sent from my NookColor using xda app-developers app


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 7, 2012)

Srdondo said:


> That looks like it would hurt more than a bricked phone!
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Srdondo said:


> That looks like it would hurt more than a bricked phone!
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



lrn2quote


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> lrn2quote

Click to collapse











Srdondo said:


> That looks like it would hurt more than a bricked phone!
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





Who are you people??? Your killing this place


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Probationary Member Mephikun speaking :crying:

Click to collapse



Didn't see the name at first, nvm.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

Srdondo said:


> That looks like it would hurt more than a bricked phone!
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ohgodwhy.jpg

here....
http://www.xda-developers.com/announcements/xdas-10-post-rule/

happy reading and bye


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse



I don't even.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


> ohgodwhy.jpg
> 
> here....
> http://www.xda-developers.com/announcements/xdas-10-post-rule/
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha pwn'd

---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> I'm sure I've already said your the last person I'm going to listen to
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



"Not in the OP? Don't post then"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Haha pwn'd
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I'm higher up than you, so, GTFO noob!

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> That's one reason nobody likes you...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Who? Me? :angel:

---------- Post added at 05:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## undercover (Nov 7, 2012)

Stop bullying Meph. I'm starting to feel sorry for poor sod. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> In snacks

Click to collapse





Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 7, 2012)

OK...I have seen enough "welcomes" from all of you guys and frankly some of them are amusing to an extent.But there is a fine line between egging on people and plain bullying which I will not allow here on XDA.

I've closed the thread so my post can be read by everybody before re-opening it in a bit.

Stop the abuse and bullying at once...capisce?

Cheers,


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 7, 2012)

Re-open for business...I'll keep a close eye to any abuse or bullying.

Cheers,


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

Guess we all made it in before the lock.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks M_T_M. We'll be more careful this time

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Well the horrible puzzle has ended, new one will start tomorrow


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Re-open for business...I'll keep a close eye to any abuse or bullying.
> 
> Cheers,

Click to collapse



We were just screwing around with Meph though, he wasn't taking it seriously... Right Meph? 
I don't mean to offend anyone, I have pretty thick skin and a possibly unhealthily good sense of humor, sometimes I assume others do as well. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Well the horrible puzzle has ended, new one will start tomorrow

Click to collapse



Thank god

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> We were just screwing around with Meph though, he wasn't taking it seriously... Right Meph?
> I don't mean to offend anyone, I have pretty thick skin and a possibly unhealthily good sense of humor, sometimes I assume others do as well.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Quit while your ahead


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> We were just screwing around with Meph though, he wasn't taking it seriously... Right Meph?
> I don't mean to offend anyone, I have pretty thick skin and a possibly unhealthily good sense of humor, sometimes I assume others do as well.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. Really? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> We were just screwing around with Meph though, he wasn't taking it seriously... Right Meph?
> I don't mean to offend anyone, I have pretty thick skin and a possibly unhealthily good sense of humor, sometimes I assume others do as well.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Answers will be up as soon as I can spare some time to make the combined image


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Quit while your ahead

Click to collapse




What? I just admitted what I probably did and why mtm just locked the thread, was there a problem with that? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

This is why we can't have nice things.

"Don't listen to Jaszek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> What? I just admitted what I probably did and why mtm just locked the thread, was there a problem with that?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lets just change the subject to be safe


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> What? I just admitted what I probably did and why mtm just locked the thread, was there a problem with that?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nvm


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol. Really?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Second answer to my post I am confused about... What do you mean really? I meant exactly what I said 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

Okay. Anyone else hate when someone on your own team kills you purposefully? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Okay. Anyone else hate when someone on your own team kills you purposefully?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Back in halo 2


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

I love you, Meph.  I'm sorry....for everything.  :crying: Can you ever forgive me??:crying:
Seriously tho....No more Meph bashing from me. :angel:
Now, can we all just get along??:fingers-crossed:


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Nvm

Click to collapse



K. Hmm, why did SwiftKey think L would be a better letter to put in than K? Letter racism. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Back in halo 2

Click to collapse



You can still play halo 2 online. On the og xbox too

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

Coor, I go away for ten minutes to do an abuse course online for work and in that time the thread gets locked, verbal reprimand by senior mod and re opened. This thread was on its death bed when I left. The irony is I was doing an abuse course when bullying was brought up in here.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Coor, I go away for ten minutes to do an abuse course online for work and in that time the thread gets locked, verbal reprimand by senior mod and re opened. This thread was on its death bed when I left. The irony is I was doing an abuse course when bullying was brought up in here.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Lol. Coor? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lol. Coor?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Coors, original. The Banquet Beer... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Okay. Anyone else hate when someone on your own team kills you purposefully?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I did that often in hard core mode in mw3, but I did kill my target


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> You can still play halo 2 online. On the og xbox too
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



No I would if they didn't discontinue old xbox live support for old games 

But no on playing on the original xbox 

---------- Post added at 04:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 PM ----------

Where the F*CK is KC??? 

Is he banned?


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

Dude, where's my car...? 




*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## boborone (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> This is why we can't have nice things.
> 
> "Don't listen to Jaszek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan

Click to collapse



This

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> This
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



BOBO u done with the races yet?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Re-open for business...I'll keep a close eye to any abuse or bullying.
> 
> Cheers,

Click to collapse



It's cool mane...  I got your back...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lol. Coor?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know, gonna have to reset my Swype dictionary or at least go through it and delete some stuff

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

This scrapped together desktop from parts might actually run 7...  built with love and care by yours truly...


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It's cool mane...  I got your back...

Click to collapse



Quasi?!  Finally!!  Keep us out of trouble!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It's cool mane...  I got your back...

Click to collapse



Hey quasi, possible uno tonight with Storm ? 

It may be late or early, just depends on when I get done with dinner and if my bro comes over to play some halo 4


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


> Quasi?!  Finally!!  Keep us out of trouble!!

Click to collapse



Huh, you do know who you're talking about, yeah...? 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## boborone (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> BOBO u done with the races yet?

Click to collapse



Yeah man. Came home Monday. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah man. Came home Monday.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



You recovering ? 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You recovering ?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Yeah

I slept all day today

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

I recommend this....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


> I recommend this....

Click to collapse



I assume you want to be in the middle of that little mess

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey quasi, possible uno tonight with Storm ?
> 
> It may be late or early, just depends on when I get done with dinner and if my bro comes over to play some halo 4

Click to collapse



Sure...  was rejected on beer so im drinking all their mouthwash...



Apex_Strider said:


> Huh, you do know who you're talking about, yeah...?
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



You're talking to a mod who never was...  me...  don't let me catch no tomfoolery goin on round here...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


> I recommend this....

Click to collapse



I am restraining from making a joke about meph 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:32 PM ----------

Also whoohoo half hour of work left!! 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I assume you want to be in the middle of that little mess
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



EWWW, no.  That is not attractive. Wish there was a "i just threw up in my mouth a little" smiley


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


> EWWW, no.  That is not attractive. Wish there was a "i just threw up in my mouth a little" smiley

Click to collapse



Google one 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Google one
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Google this


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No I would if they didn't discontinue old xbox live support for old games
> 
> But no on playing on the original xbox
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xlink kai and xbconnect

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2012)

You both stop playing with your Googles... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


> EWWW, no.  That is not attractive. Wish there was a "i just threw up in my mouth a little" smiley

Click to collapse



Get on Gtalk, involves ur graphics...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

werked said:


> Google this

Click to collapse



You know what I will 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 04:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 PM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Xlink kai and xbconnect
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse





Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You know what I will
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://www.xbconnect.com/

This **** is legit and awesome 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> http://www.xbconnect.com/
> 
> This **** is legit and awesome
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Hmm interesting..

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------

Night all

I am out for the night cya storm and quasi on uno on Xbox maybe

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hmm interesting..
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe, I will jump on after this movie.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Maybe, I will jump on after this movie.

Click to collapse



What you watching

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Maybe, I will jump on after this movie.

Click to collapse



I won't be on though 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I won't be on though
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Are you on xbox now?

---------- Post added at 07:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 PM ----------


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Are you on xbox now?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 PM ----------

Click to collapse



No...

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No...
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



What about now?


----------



## undercover (Nov 8, 2012)

Lol. We lost a few posts...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lol. We lost a few posts...

Click to collapse



What ones.?

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> What about now?

Click to collapse



Be on Xbox In a hour and half

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## undercover (Nov 8, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> What ones.?
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



My bad, i thought everything up to noon got deleted as last one before mine shows something like 12am. Locale is probably not set properly.


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> My bad, i thought everything up to noon got deleted as last one before mine shows something like 12am. Locale is probably not set properly.

Click to collapse





*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1465181
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Damnit, I'm tired and that is screwing with my brain.

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 PM ----------

I killed it 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Nov 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1465181
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



I don't like you anymore. Can't stop looking at that thing and it's screwing my eyes up. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I don't like you anymore. Can't stop looking at that thing and it's screwing my eyes up.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But... 








*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## undercover (Nov 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



That'll give me time to prepare marinade for you to be my Xmas turkey. 

I'm an assassin! I just killed it! The thread. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> That'll give me time to prepare marinade for you to be my Xmas turkey.
> 
> I'm an assassin! I just killed it! The thread.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

I hate people trolling FS threads 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I hate people trolling FS threads
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse








*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Jonny (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I hate people trolling FS threads
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Cool. 

Seriously these people are spamming it up. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Cool.
> 
> Seriously these people are spamming it up.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Link me... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I hate people trolling FS threads
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



FS threads? You can use this btw:



Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 8, 2012)

For Sale threads. . N00b 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 8, 2012)

So its a raid on trolls over in fs?


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> FS threads? You can use this btw:
> View attachment 1465279
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Where do I find this


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> For Sale threads. . N00b
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

Page 59. Read it while it lasts

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1960763

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Page 59. Read it while it lasts
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1960763
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I lost interest at around 7:26 p.m. Central time... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Tweetie Bird?

Click to collapse



-_-



Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1464359

Click to collapse



*_*


TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not me.  Next question.

Click to collapse





M_T_M said:


> Not M1lad, thats who!!! :silly:

Click to collapse



Nope. Got a job doing fiber optic, infrastructure networking and maintenance. Pretty ****ing sweet.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Nope. Got a job doing fiber optic, infrastructure networking and maintenance. Pretty ****ing sweet.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Congrizzles, my nizzle... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

Congrats jase. Missed ya man. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## trell959 (Nov 8, 2012)

Yo...

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yo...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup trell

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## werked (Nov 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yo...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Slow night


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

werked said:


> Slow night

Click to collapse



Very slow 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## werked (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

werked said:


> Hey

Click to collapse



Ohai... I like to pop up out of nowhere 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Nov 8, 2012)

werked said:


> Slow night

Click to collapse



Yes ma'am.







Mephikun said:


> Very slow
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Hey Meph

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 8, 2012)

How's the new Halo?

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 8, 2012)

mouthwash and food not mixing well...


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yes ma'am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey trell

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

"Don't listen to Jaszek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey skinny. 

DAFUQ. IT'S SNOWING. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Hey skinny.
> 
> DAFUQ. IT'S SNOWING.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Pretty common in Maine, no?

"Don't listen to Jaszek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

Common but I don't want it to snow... 

3 posts til I pass proto lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Congrizzles, my nizzle...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Thanks bro.







boborone said:


> Congrats jase. Missed ya man.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Appreciate it man, I've been busy and not able to keep up with the massive ass spamfests you guys have been having. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 8, 2012)

Also, disclaimer: the following image is a non-offensive political parody of an important figure in United States politics. It is not an attempt to offend, endorse, or insult anyone. By clicking on the, "Spoiler" tab you acknowledge this and do not hold liable the poster of said image for any indemnities, damages, or grievances that may be incurred.

You've been warned.



Spoiler







Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## werked (Nov 8, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Also, disclaimer: the following image is a non-offensive political parody of an important figure in United States politics. It is not an attempt to offend, endorse, or insult anyone. By clicking on the reveal tab you acknowledge this and do not hold liable the poster of said image for any indemnities, damages, or grievances that may be incurred.
> 
> You've been warned.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LMAO. That's great, thanks for that.... And Hey Jase!!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 8, 2012)

werked said:


> LMAO. That's great, thanks for that.... And Hey Jase!!

Click to collapse



Hey werked. How's life?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hey Meph . How's life?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Good, you? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## werked (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Common but I don't want it to snow...
> 
> 3 posts til I pass proto lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I had a conversation with a family member this week about Maine, the cold and the snow. She lived in Maine for quite a few years. You guys are more equipped for the harsh cold weather and snow.... Meaning proper clothing and things. Here.... We don't have a clue.... Just through on our everyday winter coat and go at it. This is why the snow is not fun here. I do love it though, just not for an extended period of time lol. Planning a trip to main in the next few months actually. :thumbup:


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

Maine sucks... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## werked (Nov 8, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hey werked. How's life?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Not bad, same stuff different day. How about you?? Congrats on the job, they are hard to come by these days. :beer:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Good, you?

Click to collapse



Trolling noob, is trying to troll the troll master.





werked said:


> Not bad, same stuff different day. How about you?? Congrats on the job, they are hard to come by these days. :beer:

Click to collapse



Cool. Cool. (No pun intended ). Finding a new job sucks lol. I got lucky TBH.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 8, 2012)

thread is dead


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> thread is dead

Click to collapse



Yep... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> thread is dead

Click to collapse



Who killed it?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

Well just blame meph.  Or we not allowed to do that anymore?

"Don't listen to Jaszek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 8, 2012)

Nah, I bet they are crashed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Nah, I bet they are crashed

Click to collapse



Things should ramp up in a bit....Night crew works differently that way.

"Don't listen to Jaszek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan

---------- Post added at 08:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------

Arg....task just updated his ROM, but I'm happy on SlimBean.  Downloading his newest just in case I change my mind later when I'm drunk.  That's how I roll.

"Don't listen to Jaszek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Things should ramp up in a bit....Night crew works differently that way.
> 
> "Don't listen to Jaszek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Say what you will, but I bat for the home team.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

---------- Post added at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 PM ----------

Sup boys? And meph. Trell you still around? 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Say what you will, but I bat for the home team.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



And who's that?  Slim devs are in TX?

"Don't listen to Jaszek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And who's that?  Slim devs are in TX?
> 
> "Don't listen to Jaszek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan

Click to collapse



Idk

But you said something bout night working differently. I'm all for gay rights, but I love me the fat booty *****es. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Idk
> 
> But you said something bout night working differently. I'm all for gay rights, but I love me the fat booty *****es.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its been too long man...I shoulve known what you were talking about :beer:

"Don't listen to Jaszek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

I like dem broad *****es.

"Don't listen to Jaszek, he's Amish." - LordManhattan


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

She hates this pic

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Evening skinny and bobo! I had 3 delicious beers tonight and a new stout that is now one of my favorites!! 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> View attachment 1465780
> 
> She hates this pic
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i can confirm.  girls hate that angle.  way to work a bicycle into it though  haha.


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Evening skinny and bobo! I had 3 delicious beers tonight and a new stout that is now one of my favorites!!
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



You like a stout?! :what:

What is is? :beer:

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

Sup Mr. Beer!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> You like a stout?! :what:
> 
> What is is? :beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Baby stepping into liking stouts.. I hate milky stouts, the sierra Nevada one I just had was amazing!!

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sup Mr. Beer!

Click to collapse



Nice to talk to old senior mafia members for a change 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

Welp....back on Task's rom....SlimBean was good too, but the Slim thread goes nowhere and the dev hates off topic chat.  Task, for being a hardass, lets so much more slide.  And his thread actually moves.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Seasonal imperial stout by sierra Nevada 10.2 abv 
Delicious!!!





Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Baby stepping into liking stouts.. I hate milky stouts, the sierra Nevada one I just had was amazing!!
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Oh they make a good one. Once you get into stout, hard to drink ipa and be satisfied. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

That's what I like about being here at night.  So many less noobs.

Earlier today, with MTM closing the thread, was a f*cking embarassment.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh they make a good one. Once you get into stout, hard to drink ipa and be satisfied.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



There seasonal beers are so much better then their non seasonal 

Also I can't give up ipas the flavor differences are just too different to give up one or the other 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's what I like about being here at night.  So many less noobs.
> 
> Earlier today, with MTM closing the thread, was a f*cking embarassment.

Click to collapse



True dat. Too many noobs to carry on the fun trolling we have going 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

Time for a smoke...brb


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Time for a smoke...brb

Click to collapse



F uck a smoke sounds good  I having withdraws and I quit awhile ago 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

Had this at NASCAR. Extreme micro brew. Dam fine stuff

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

Wo night guys. Nighty night pills kicking I n with a vengeance 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Wo night guys. Nighty night pills kicking I n with a vengeance
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Night bobo I am going to sleep to so goodnight skinny  

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Nov 8, 2012)

Night guys. Sup Skinny. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Nov 8, 2012)

My head is still throbbing 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

Sorry guys, I was busy regretting my decision to return to Tasks aokp rom...now going back to Slim....grrrr.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

Snow... Nooooooooo 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 8, 2012)

Sleep...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

No sleep.... 

Lol proto is passed. LordManhattan is next

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## K.A. (Nov 8, 2012)

Mornin', everyone..


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Mornin', everyone..

Click to collapse



Hello ace. It is cold and snowy 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## K.A. (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Hello ace. It is cold and snowy
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse


 Cold here too..but, never snowed.. 
Y U NO like snow?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Cold here too..but, never snowed..
> Y U NO like snow?

Click to collapse



It is cold little white turds

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 8, 2012)

Awesome ADW is Awesome 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Awesome ADW is Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm haven't tried the new adw

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

I was a faithful ADW user for the longest time, but then I got used to Holo Launcher that comes with SlimBean...now I'm tempted, because all my icons are actually ADW packs, but they work just as well on other launchers....not sure what to do.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

Going to derail

**** it's cooooold 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## K.A. (Nov 8, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Awesome ADW is Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 
Really awesome :good: But took a long time coming..


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Hmm haven't tried the new adw
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse









TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I was a faithful ADW user for the longest time, but then I got used to Holo Launcher that comes with SlimBean...now I'm tempted, because all my icons are actually ADW packs, but they work just as well on other launchers....not sure what to do.

Click to collapse




Guys try the new one. Its really awesome 




Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Going to derail
> 
> **** it's cooooold
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Never derail when an actual member is contributing.  I work in a -20F warehouse.  Suck it up, *****.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Never derail when an actual member is contributing.  I work in a -20F warehouse.  Suck it up, *****.

Click to collapse



Holy ****. 

Lol

I used to use adw, but I just use the stock launcher now lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

King ACE said:


> +1
> Really awesome :good: But took a long time coming..

Click to collapse



And yeah, most of us know who you are....but why are you posting in this thread?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And yeah, most of us know who you are....but why are you posting in this thread?

Click to collapse



This lol didn't think of it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> This lol didn't think of it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I don't need your help, but thanks.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I don't need your help, but thanks.

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## K.A. (Nov 8, 2012)

Well, 'cause i did ask to be a Probationary member, and also cuz no one seems to have a problem with me...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



respost from the image thread, noob.  try again.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> respost from the image thread, noob.  try again.

Click to collapse



Nou

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Well, 'cause i did ask to be a Probationary member, and also cuz no one seems to have a problem with me...

Click to collapse



We're already overrun with probationary members. But it's not my call.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

Very true skinny.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## K.A. (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> We're already overrun with probationary members. But it's not my call.

Click to collapse



And i dont cause any trouble contrary to the n00bs who drop in here..


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

King ACE said:


> And i dont cause any trouble contrary to the n00bs who drop in here..

Click to collapse



Also true 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

King ACE said:


> And i dont cause any trouble contrary to the n00bs who drop in here..

Click to collapse



I don't care.  Rules are rules.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I don't care.  Rules are rules.

Click to collapse



Still true... Conflicting emotions... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Very true skinny.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Shut up, you'll never be the man your mother is.


----------



## K.A. (Nov 8, 2012)

Also, the mod was here and even he didn't have a problem..  Y U NO make peace, mate? :crying:


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Shut up, you'll never be the man your mother is.

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Still true... Conflicting emotions...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Can you imagine if anyone and everyone just posted all willy-nilly in here?  Holy Sh*t....gotta have some rules.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Can you imagine if anyone and everyone just posted all willy-nilly in here?  Holy Sh*t....gotta have some rules.

Click to collapse



Dear god. That would be a nightmare 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Dude,  stop posting pics in response, especially the same one.  Use your brain.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)

Greedo shot first.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Greedo shot first.

Click to collapse



Thank Ewoks, someone cool....Hi Storm.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 8, 2012)

Pissed off skinny is pissed off?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Pissed off skinny is pissed off?
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Guess so. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thank Ewoks, someone cool....Hi Storm.

Click to collapse



Hahaha I can see you aren't too joyful right now Skinny. Don't let the lil one get to you.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm not even doing anything 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## a.cid (Nov 8, 2012)

What's troubling you chris?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

I am surprisingly relaxed.  Just tired of the sh*t in this thread.  I'm in protective mode, and I'm not enjoying a moment of it.  In the 9 months I've been here, it's gone so horribly south, I wonder if it can even be saved.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I am surprisingly relaxed.  Just tired of the sh*t in this thread.  I'm in protective mode, and I'm not enjoying a moment of it.  In the 9 months I've been here, it's gone so horribly south, I wonder if it can even be saved.

Click to collapse



You did mention how OT us filled with n00bs and this was the only safe place 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

Also, I just listened to this...







---------- Post added at 12:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> You did mention how OT us filled with n00bs and this was the only safe place
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It used to be safe.  Now everyone and their sister wants in.  I say Nope.  Even if I have to be a ****.  Just Nope.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Also, I just listened to this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Odd...we both just listened to songs that deal with December.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Odd...we both just listened to songs that deal with December.

Click to collapse



Only, the difference is I hate Linkin Park with a passion.  Nothing personal.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Only, the difference is I hate Linkin Park with a passion.  Nothing personal.

Click to collapse



I hate their new stuff and this song sounds nothing like normal Linkin Park.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I hate their new stuff and this song sounds nothing like normal Linkin Park.

Click to collapse



I still can't bring myself to click play.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I still can't bring myself to click play.

Click to collapse



To each their own. I listen to most music as long as it isn't 'gangsta' rap, most country, and that new filth they call "music" aka Lady Gaga, Nikki Manaje, and all that other trash.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> To each their own. I listen to most music as long as it isn't 'gangsta' rap, most country, and that new filth they call "music" aka Lady Gaga, Nikki Manaje, and all that other trash.

Click to collapse



And to be honest, I'm not a music snob.  But I'm a drum snob.  If I don't like the drummer or the drum sound, then no.  I've been listning to way too many over-produced northern-European metal bands lately, and it's been awesome.  My 4x12" subs have been disturbing the peace on a daily basis.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And to be honest, I'm not a music snob.  But I'm a drum snob.  If I don't like the drummer or the drum sound, then no.  I've been listning to way too many over-produced northern-European metal bands lately, and it's been awesome.  My 4x12" subs have been disturbing the peace on a daily basis.

Click to collapse



I've been listening to too much trance lately, lol. I blast that stuff in my car when I'm driving through Atlanta at night.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I've been listening to too much trance lately, lol. I blast that stuff in my car when I'm driving through Atlanta at night.

Click to collapse



That's awesome!   I wonder how your music would sound in my car.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's awesome!   I wonder how your music would sound in my car.

Click to collapse



Probably the same but either louder or quieter depending on how loud you turn it up.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Probably the same but either louder or quieter depending on how loud you turn it up.

Click to collapse



hahahahahaha.......you have no idea.....I am THAT guy who listens to sh*t so loud, I could get fired from my job because of it.

---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 AM ----------

Ive tried three times now to make a video of my system in my car, but each and every time, it's pure static.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> hahahahahaha.......you have no idea.....I am THAT guy who listens to sh*t so loud, I could get fired from my job because of it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 AM ----------
> 
> Ive tried three times now to make a video of my system in my car, but each and every time, it's pure static.

Click to collapse



And you still have eardrums how?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> And you still have eardrums how?

Click to collapse



I swore by in-ear monitors.  Shure ec-2's....but before in-ears were affordable, I wore earplugs.

---------- Post added at 01:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 AM ----------

Sexy time with the wife....later, guys...


----------



## codeknight11 (Nov 8, 2012)

Bump.

Signature? No 
What if you steal money from my Swiss bank a/c, just in case?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 8, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



y u make me want post cat pictures.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 8, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> y u make me want post cat pictures.

Click to collapse







Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Nov 8, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 8, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Nov 8, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 8, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Nov 8, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Nov 8, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## undercover (Nov 8, 2012)

Cat attack. I hope I killed it. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Nov 8, 2012)

That's mine just now. Have a look at the chair. 



Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 8, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> That's mine just now. Have a look at the chair.
> View attachment 1466260
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yay! Moar catz!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 8, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Nov 8, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Nov 8, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Nov 8, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Nov 8, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Nov 8, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## a.cid (Nov 8, 2012)

A title change is deserved for the last two pages 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## codeknight11 (Nov 8, 2012)

a.cid said:


> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



No. Please pronounce it as TeeJay :crying:

Signature? No 
What if you steal money from my Swiss bank account, just in case?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)

a.cid said:


> A title change is deserved for the last two pages
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



This is why you can't leave me and BD alone. I hope you learned your lesson.



....I want more cats :crying:


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 8, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 06:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 AM ----------

Cat memes have been approved by Snowflake....as long as everyone realizes that Snowflake > cat memes

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If only we could haz Snowflake memes.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 8, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 06:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 AM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> If only we could haz Snowflake memes.

Click to collapse



We can haz...Snowflake will NOT approve those memes that are derogatory to avian species.

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 06:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 AM ----------












Here's a few Snowflake pics
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

Morning mafia

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)

I shall make snowflake memes when I wake up. For now I need sleep. 

Good night everyone.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Morning mafia
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Morning. There's recently been a cat invasion here. Watch where you step. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 06:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 AM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> I shall make snowflake memes when I wake up. For now I need sleep.
> 
> Good night everyone.

Click to collapse



Night...err....Morning...err...idk....go-to sleep... 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 8, 2012)

Morning all


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning. There's recently been a cat invasion here. Watch where you step.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If it's night, he's not on snowflake time 
Hey Dex, bd

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Nov 8, 2012)

Afternoon Baus

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 8, 2012)

It died. Why? :banghead:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## K.A. (Nov 8, 2012)

Epic catvasion is epic..


----------



## werked (Nov 8, 2012)

Morning, Dex, BD, Tink and whoever I missed. Hope you all are happy today. Seems the night crew are upset with some of us n00bs....I'd like to offer my apologies for anything I may have done to stink up this awesome thread. Love all you guys and don't wanna see this thread turn to sh!t or go away. Anywho..... Hollawolla y'all.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

Proto. I passed you. Haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## undercover (Nov 8, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning, Dex, BD, Tink and whoever I missed. Hope you all are happy today. Seems the night crew are upset with some of us n00bs....I'd like to offer my apologies for anything I may have done to stink up this awesome thread. Love all you guys and don't wanna see this thread turn to sh!t or go away. Anywho..... Hollawolla y'all.

Click to collapse



Huh? What happened overnight?

And hello werked


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Huh? What happened overnight?
> 
> And hello werked

Click to collapse



Skinny blew q fuse... Lol of course I found it funny cause it was at 3:30 am

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

Greetings, earthlings... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Greetings, earthlings...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Hello apex. I am now at 5,008 posts and am 19 posts ahead of proto. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Hello apex. I am now at 5,008 posts and am 19 posts ahead of proto.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You win no awards, you do realize that, yeah...? 

And hi Meph. 

What did I miss here? 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You win no awards, you do realize that, yeah...?
> 
> And hi Meph.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I do realize. Hi future neighbor. 

Skinny blew a fuse last night. And an explosion of cat pics happened not long after

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I do realize. Hi future neighbor.
> 
> Skinny blew a fuse last night. And an explosion of cat pics happened not long after
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I saw the cats, they looked delicious. Did Skinny blow a fuse, or an efuse? Hope he's not bricked... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## K.A. (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I do realize. Hi future neighbor.
> 
> Skinny blew a fuse last night. And an explosion of cat pics happened not long after
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I thought that happened in the morning..


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

King ACE said:


> I thought that happened in the morning..

Click to collapse



3 AM is considered night and morning. 

Also. 

Snow. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2012)

Afternoon all so what did i miss. Apart from the cat pics,I saw them. Very Erm.............cute

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## undercover (Nov 8, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Afternoon all so what did i miss. Apart from the cat pics,I saw them. Very Erm.............cute
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



You know they eat cats in some countries..... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Afternoon all so what did i miss. Apart from the cat pics,I saw them. Very Erm.............cute
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Howdy do, juggles. I don't know what happened either, aside from everyone's apparent catatonic state they fell in. Let's hope it was only temporary... 



Now, dogs...? 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> 3 AM is considered night and morning.
> 
> Also.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You know they eat cats in some countries.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Apparently they are very nice onastick with sauce.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 8, 2012)

Or Spidey 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Apparently they are very nice onastick with sauce.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Angreh kitteh sez NO

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Howdy do, juggles. I don't know what happened either, aside from everyone's apparent catatonic state they fell in. Let's hope it was only temporary...
> 
> View attachment 1466471
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well this thread looks like it died a slow and painful death after the lock.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## undercover (Nov 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Howdy do, juggles. I don't know what happened either, aside from everyone's apparent catatonic state they fell in. Let's hope it was only temporary...
> 
> View attachment 1466471
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo







jugg1es said:


> Apparently they are very nice onastick with sauce.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Sweet chilly sauce... Mmmmm

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well this thread looks like it died a slow and painful death after the lock.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Yeah lack of posts... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Yeah lack of posts...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Yeh, that's generally how a thread died

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



That it's just soo wrong on all sorts of levels

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Dafuq

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Nov 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



He's got a nice little fire crotch going on

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> He's got a nice little fire crotch going on
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't know how to respond to that 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I don't know how to respond to that
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Then don't, haven't you realised that you don't feed the trolls

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> He's got a nice little fire crotch going on
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, perfect for little children to (ahem) 'shave'... (?) 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2012)

On another note,I really have to order a new battery this two hours screen time is slowly driving me nuts

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## trell959 (Nov 8, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Then don't, haven't you realised that you don't feed the trolls
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Nov 8, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> On another note,I really have to order a new battery this two hours screen time is slowly driving me nuts
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Desire s? Don't you think it's time to upgrade 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Nov 8, 2012)

When did the thread get locked?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Desire s? Don't you think it's time to upgrade
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't think I've even had it a year, but I can upgrade in December
Can't bring myself to get rid though. Going to get a battery and keep testing roms.I'm on the testers for the new venom tweaks port.
I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 03:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 PM ----------

M_T_M locked it last night and gave a small dressing down for bullying meph

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## a.cid (Nov 8, 2012)

I missed it man!
Even though I read the whole thread, I didn't even see mtm's lockdown!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 8, 2012)

So we can't bully Meph anymore? 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> So we can't bully Meph anymore?
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



WHERE THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN GOD DAMNIT

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> WHERE THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN GOD DAMNIT
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



In incognito mode 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I missed it man!
> Even though I read the whole thread, I didn't even see mtm's lockdown!
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33822776

[Gli Sviluppatori di banane Family Official] Not in the OP? Don't post then

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## trell959 (Nov 8, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> M_T_M locked it last night and gave a small dressing down for bullying meph
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Lolz

I knew if was coming eventually 

Also, hey Kid 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Lolz
> 
> I knew if was coming eventually
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Meph doesn't exactly help himself though does he.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Meph doesn't exactly help himself though does he.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Nope.avi 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## werked (Nov 8, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Meph doesn't exactly help himself though does he.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



I thought Meph enjoyed the attention.  he knew it was all in fun, I hope. I know I was just messin. Meph's cool in my book, just so easy to troll.... It's bc your so young Meph, we are all jealous bc we are old geezers.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

werked said:


> I thought Meph enjoyed the attention.  he knew it was all in fun, I hope. I know I was just messin. Meph's cool in my book, just so easy to troll.... It's bc your so young Meph, we are all jealous bc we are old geezers.

Click to collapse



Lol.. Nah. Thanks 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 8, 2012)

Ok. Can you people stop that crap and start acting responsively? I can't be monitoring the thread 24/7
I'll repeat M_T_M's words: bullying is NOT allowed in here

Anyone not willing to follow the rules clearly posted in the OP, may as well leave. We haven't got shut down and we are NOT going to, just because some people want to act like kids.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2012)

Afternoon werked

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Lolz
> 
> I knew if was coming eventually
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Trell xD


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> OK...I have seen enough "welcomes" from all of you guys and frankly some of them are amusing to an extent.But there is a fine line between egging on people and plain bullying which I will not allow here on XDA.
> 
> I've closed the thread so my post can be read by everybody before re-opening it in a bit.
> 
> Stop the abuse and bullying at once...capisce?

Click to collapse



-_-



M_T_M said:


> Re-open for business...I'll keep a close eye to any abuse or bullying.

Click to collapse



Delete the thread! Doooooo eeeeeeeeettttt. You know you want to. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## undercover (Nov 8, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> -_-
> 
> 
> Delete the thread! Doooooo eeeeeeeeettttt. You know you want to.
> ...

Click to collapse



He's got an agenda...... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codeknight11 (Nov 8, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> -_-
> 
> 
> Delete the thread! Doooooo eeeeeeeeettttt. You know you want to.
> ...

Click to collapse



You committed a huge mistake mate.



Signature? No 
What if you steal money from my Swiss bank account, just in case?


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi guys

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 8, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> -_-
> 
> 
> Delete the thread! Doooooo eeeeeeeeettttt. You know you want to.
> ...

Click to collapse



My right hand is tingling with desire to delete this thread..or maybe is heart attack!!!!


----------



## undercover (Nov 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> My right hand is tingling with desire to delete this thread..or maybe is heart attack!!!!

Click to collapse



That would be left hand. So definitely that desire you are talking about. Get that hand busy doing something else.. (no suggestions ) 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Nov 8, 2012)

Leftys for teh win! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> My right hand is tingling with desire to delete this thread..or maybe is heart attack!!!!

Click to collapse



You don't really want to close this thread. You just feel sorry for a young and niave meph

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## undercover (Nov 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Leftys for teh win!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Politics not allowed on XDA 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 8, 2012)

Ahm..hello

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2012)

Hiya pp

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Ahm..hello
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



H-E-L-L-O, P-P-E-R-O 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 8, 2012)

What was that with skinny last night?

I saw mtm lock 

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 8, 2012)

Somethings are better not asked


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Somethings are better not asked

Click to collapse



Ok we won't ask, but we do like gossip.hint hint

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## cascabel (Nov 8, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Somethings are better not asked

Click to collapse



^^^this. it might be a sensitive topic.

on that note, hi all. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi cas

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Nov 8, 2012)

hiya pp. what's up? haven't seen you for a while.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm around...
Too much topics to cover 
I'm great, you?

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Nov 8, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hiya pp. what's up? haven't seen you for a while.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



He's been busy peeping. Or pepeeing? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2012)

Afternoon cas

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

Hiya, casca_bel... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## cascabel (Nov 8, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> He's been busy peeping. Or pepeeing?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



lmao. probably.  

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 PM ----------




ppero196 said:


> I'm around...
> Too much topics to cover
> I'm great, you?
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



i'm good. :beer:

hey jugg. thought it's around noon where you're at. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2012)

It's 3:13 here.I'm still getting paid to work till four, cleaning baby gates at the mo to sell

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> It's 3:13 here.I'm still getting paid to work till four, cleaning baby gates at the mo to sell
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse









*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## cascabel (Nov 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hiya, casca_bel...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



was honestly waiting for someone with an "_" to post there. 
luckily you showed up. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

cascabel said:


> was honestly waiting for someone with an "_" to post there.
> luckily you showed up.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Edited: Tapatalk double post 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Ok. Can you people stop that crap and stop acting responsibly? I can't be monitoring the thread 24/7
> I'll repeat M_T_M's words: bullying IS allowed in here
> 
> Anyone not willing to follow the rules clearly posted in the OP, may as well stay. We haven't got shut down and we are NOT going to, because this is where  people are supposed to bully others and act like kids.

Click to collapse



You tell em Don Juan. This thread is designed for tormenting those n00bs. 



tinky1 said:


> He's got an agenda......

Click to collapse



I know. Dex is up to something.


tj_droid said:


> You committed a huge mistake mate.
> View attachment 1466603

Click to collapse



Who are you?



M_T_M said:


> My right hand is tingling with desire to delete this thread..or maybe is heart attack!!!!

Click to collapse



DOOOOOOOOOOOO EEEEEEEEEEEEET



tinky1 said:


> That would be left hand. So definitely that desire you are talking about. Get that hand busy doing something else.. (no suggestions )

Click to collapse



Gross...



jugg1es said:


> You don't really want to close this thread. You just feel sorry for a young and *naive* meph

Click to collapse



Ftfy.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> *The topic says " Don't post in here if you aren't listed in the OP". Why are you such discriminatory bastards? Ι just want to hang out! *
> 
> Recently, we have been flooded with many people posting in the thread, without even introducing themselves and causing massive headache to anyone reading the thread. We had to constrain that spamming mayhem, so that topic was required. If you are genuinely interested into being a part of the Gli, you may post, but please be conservative in the amount of your posts until you receive a notice about your Gli membership

Click to collapse



This


Be conservative in posting noobs

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

Back. Sup

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

Don't post spam/crap and stop flooding the thread.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Don't post spam/crap and stop flooding the thread.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



 Angreh kitteh does not understand 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

Need some peace back in here badly. Since the flood of RCs, noobs everywhere are coming in here. Join AOL if you need to chat. Don't do it here. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

---------- Post added at 09:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 AM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Angreh kitteh does not understand
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Prime example.

Tony, apex, acid, quasi, and werked are about the only ones not spamming the place up. They post good sht. The rest need to slow down and think before you type. Ask yourself, does anyone care, or are you just being an Ahole? Should be thoughtful posts. Otherwise, don't do it.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## codeknight11 (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Need some peace back in here badly. Since the flood of RCs, noobs everywhere are coming in here. Join AOL if you need to chat. Don't do it here.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



+1 

Signature? No 
What if you steal money from my Swiss bank account, just in case?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

K, nuff cats.  

Rhinos!






Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Need some peace back in here badly. Since the flood of RCs, noobs everywhere are coming in here. Join AOL if you need to chat. Don't do it here.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"
> ...

Click to collapse



How is posting a picture of a cat being an asshole? Honestly? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 8, 2012)

ALL HAIL BOBORONE

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Nov 8, 2012)

@boborone & skinny: sorry guys.. didn't mean to spam here. will limit my posts from here on. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> How is posting a picture of a cat being an asshole? Honestly?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I think the point here, Meph (and other n00bs -yeah, I'm a "n00b" regarding my time in Gli, but hear me out) is that needless, nonsensical, irritating posts are just that. This place is for friends, and friendships are based on substance, not spam. If you have something to share, great. If you want to interact with other members here, splendid. However, if you want to come in here and incite flaming, or harassing, or just flat out being a nuisance, this isn't your place to do so. It's all really simple, and easily comprehensible. Nobody here has set in place any rules that are of any kind of indecipherable vernacular. If you don't get it, you probably don't belong here... 

(Amirite?) 

Edit: Nobody gets a fancy banana trophy for the most posts, so the need to 'out do' others here by vying for the highest post count should perhaps be looked upon as needless spamming. It's not a race, gang. It's what I mentioned above -unless I have this understood all wrong... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> How is posting a picture of a cat being an asshole? Honestly?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Read my earlier posts. And also check out the third post in the thread. I quoted part of it. I'm not going to bash and flame you. But seriously man you are a big problem here. Flooding the thread up posting useless nonsense that nobody cares about. 

I will quote the op again:

Be conservative 

Stop posting so much and when you do, make something worthwhile is the point young one.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I think the point here, Meph (and other n00bs -yeah, I'm a "n00b" regarding my time in Gli, but hear me out) is that needless, nonsensical, irritating posts are just that. This place is for friends, and friendships are based on substance, not spam. If you have something to share, great. If you want to interact with other members here, splendid. However, if you want to come in here and incite flaming, or harassing, or just flat out being a nuisance, this isn't your place to do so. It's all really simple, and easily comprehensible. Nobody here has set in place any rules that are of any kind of indecipherable vernacular. If you don't get it, you probably don't belong here...
> 
> (Amirite?)
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



I'm not here to be flamed. Not to harass anyone. Just here to have a good time. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I'm not here to be flamed. Not to harass anyone. Just here to have a good time.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



That's great, but just be receptive to what the Gli members are saying here. That's all... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I think the point here, Meph (and other n00bs -yeah, I'm a "n00b" regarding my time in Gli, but hear me out) is that needless, nonsensical, irritating posts are just that. This place is for friends, and friendships are based on substance, not spam. If you have something to share, great. If you want to interact with other members here, splendid. However, if you want to come in here and incite flaming, or harassing, or just flat out being a nuisance, this isn't your place to do so. It's all really simple, and easily comprehensible. Nobody here has set in place any rules that are of any kind of indecipherable vernacular. If you don't get it, you probably don't belong here...
> 
> (Amirite?)
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



This here. 

You know how me and skinny joined? We came in after posting in OT for a long time and built a kind of rep I guess you could say, and posted jokes with buddies we had made all over. We didn't come in and be an annoyance.

That's all we ask. Don't be an annoyance to the regulars.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> This here.
> 
> You know how me and skinny joined? We came in after posting in OT for a long time and built a kind of rep I guess you could say, and posted jokes with buddies we had made all over. We didn't come in and be an annoyance.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not. I don't do anything. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 8, 2012)

Why all the hotheadedness in here 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 8, 2012)

Someone please bring bucket of water. We need to cool this thread off

Also boborone is kinda right.

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> This here.
> 
> You know how me and skinny joined? We came in after posting in OT for a long time and built a kind of rep I guess you could say, and posted jokes with buddies we had made all over. We didn't come in and be an annoyance.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is what I did, though not to the extent as you guys. But perhaps that's why I was well received (me thinks) after I started posting here. Most of you all knew me from the defunct unmentionable thread, and got to know me. I didn't want to lose out on those friendships, and I hold a high premium on those friendships made. 

Now, back to rhinos? 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 8, 2012)

Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I'm not. I don't do anything.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Just accept it dude. Please don't argue and incite flaming. Just don't post so much. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## a.cid (Nov 8, 2012)

Ya man, I've mentioned it before too...
I wake up to find 500+ posts to read, and this isn't even the dev section...
Even though its not my place to say so, but I do agree, please slow down people...
Nothing else...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## cascabel (Nov 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> This is what I did, though not to the extent as you guys. But perhaps that's why I was well received (me thinks) after I started posting here. Most of you all knew me from the defunct unmentioned thread, and got to know me. I didn't want to lose out on those friendships, and I hold a high premium on those friendships made.
> 
> Now, back to rhinos?
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



same here. although i'm not sure bob or skinny remember me. i was honestly surprised i wasn't bricked that much. i never intended to spam here. like apex, i've met a number of people here from ot, and i just didn't want to lose communication with them. i never intended to offend anyone, and i certainly never intended to be d*ck... 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 8, 2012)

This conversation is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to me.

Let's just remember that this thread has been around for longer than most of you guys and here lately the true spirit of it has gone south. I for on have tried to embrace the newbies but come o mates...there is only so many off color and memes I can take.
The spam parties, the "let's post 100000000 posts tonight for teh LULZ" and the constant one word posting has become the norm and frankly...I hate it!!! 
To the veterans..be an example of how to behave in this thread. To the newbies...go back to the first 500 posts, read them and learn.

I continue to miss the good old days but willing to accept this new reality as long as it makes sense.


----------



## undercover (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> This here.
> 
> You know how me and skinny joined? We came in after posting in OT for a long time and built a kind of rep I guess you could say, and posted jokes with buddies we had made all over. We didn't come in and be an annoyance.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Understood 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Proto. I passed you. Haha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Meph, the difference is that people like it when I post 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2012)

cascabel said:


> same here. although i'm not sure bob or skinny remember me. i was honestly surprised i wasn't bricked that much. i never intended to spam here. like apex, i've met a number of people here from ot, and i just didn't want to lose communication with them. i never intended to offend anyone, and i certainly never intended to be d*ck...
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



You and me both, I only came here after the a thread was closed. I have no intention of upsetting anyone and if I do I would hope they would tell me either here, as I don't mind it being in the open with the people in here or at the very least pm.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> You're pissed at me and calling me an asshole for /posting/? Woooow. Sense is made.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Nobody called you an asshole or anything. The point we're trying to make is: post less crap and slow down your posting. 

That doesn't go only to you, but to the rest of the new members also. I'm tired of giving warnings, this is your last chance guys


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 8, 2012)

Meph , 
Cool off by going off the xda.
Then after you cooled off, return.

And its not directed to you, its directed too all of us (noobs).

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## K.A. (Nov 8, 2012)

Since the topic is on...i'd like to ask if anyone else has a problem with the posts i make here...cuz, well...i saw the title, and since i did want to post in here i requested to join, but no one seemed to pay attention, but no one also had a problem with me posting...

Yeah...You're lookin' here as if you really care..


----------



## cascabel (Nov 8, 2012)

i'm not mafia. just a noob. and maybe it doesn't matter. 

just hear me out...

for the sake of this thread, let's just stop for now. let our heads cool down a bit before we post again. please?


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 8, 2012)

BUMP!!!  I will be back in about 3 hours and we will put an end to this crap for once.
@Dexter...please make an effort to be here 



M_T_M said:


> This conversation is
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## undercover (Nov 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> BUMP!!!  I will be back in about 3 hours and we will put an end to this crap for once.
> @Dexter...please make an effort to be here

Click to collapse



Is that right hand twitching again? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Is that right hand twitching again?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He needs 3 hours for that??? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 8, 2012)

I think we oughta chill

Veterans : n00bs including myself understand what y'all and this thread stand for and we're trying our best to uphold the reputation and standard of this thread. I try not to spam and I can vouch for Apex, Cascabel, Ronnie, Ppero and tinky too. For what that's worth, we hope you tolerate our misgivings and set an example of how behavior in this thread should be conducted.


Mephikun : Chill out man. We don't mean the stuff we say when we make fun of you. And nobody's calling you anything. What the vets are trying to say is that this is the place for friends to hang out, not to post unneeded stuff. So lay back, take five and reread what everyone's trying to say





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

What happened here? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PG101 (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> What happened here?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm leaving

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 8, 2012)

PG101 said:


>

Click to collapse



@PG LOL

@rest

Seriously guys, because of your posts thread got a lot of unnecessary attention.
Please stop

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 8, 2012)

PG101 said:


>

Click to collapse



Ohai PG


Meph : clear your head and don't be so uptight 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

PG101 said:


>

Click to collapse



Noob! 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> BUMP!!!  I will be back in about 3 hours and we will put an end to this crap for once.
> @Dexter...please make an effort to be here

Click to collapse



Aha..
can't wait mate.


----------



## undercover (Nov 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> He needs 3 hours for that???
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



With you dirty minded people I have to be very careful at what I say. 
What I meant was.:
"You right hand is twitching to close this thread again? "

But lol anyway 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PG101 (Nov 8, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> @PG LOL
> 
> @rest
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well.. atleast its got my attention


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 8, 2012)

PG101 said:


> Well.. atleast its got my attention

Click to collapse



And that's a good thing? 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## PG101 (Nov 8, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> And that's a good thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




What do you think


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 8, 2012)

PG101 said:


> What do you think

Click to collapse



No comment 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks new guys for understanding 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 8, 2012)

How about we sort things out before MTM gets back? 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 8, 2012)

PG101 said:


> What do you think

Click to collapse



You guys are in more trouble now...PG is a ruthless Mod with a happy trigger attitude 
Run you fools!!! 
Also...be back I'm 2 1/2 hours.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## a.cid (Nov 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You guys are in more trouble now...PG is a ruthless Mod with a happy trigger attitude
> Run you fools!!!
> Also...be back I'm 2 1/2 hours.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Heads up for the app, check pm, please!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## cascabel (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Thanks new guys for understanding
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



and again, i apologize for messing it up for you vets.. hope we're still cool..

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You guys are in more trouble now...PG is a ruthless Mod with a happy trigger attitude
> Run you fools!!!
> Also...be back I'm 2 1/2 hours.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Eh. He's harmless. 







cascabel said:


> and again, i apologize for messing it up for you vets.. hope we're still cool..
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



+1

No one wants to lose the friendships forged and after the unmentionable thread, if this gets closed too OT will be a mess. I apologize if I caused any trouble 




Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 8, 2012)

Am I allowed to speak my mind here? Screw it, I will 
Nothing bad though 

As some others here, when I first started posting in this thread, I'd been posting around OT quite a bit beforehand and, in my mind, gained a rep (so to speak). Not a bad rep in the slightest, otherwise I wouldn't have been embraced by the mafia. I'd been posting around for a little while and people had seen that I was a sound lad, I liked having a good laugh and wouldn't act like a ****. I've stayed true to that all the way and that isn't going to change at any point either.


Regarding what someone said (I can't remember who because of all the posts) about trying to out-do other members by posting more, that's really not the case at all. As I've said before, I wouldn't be bothered if all my posts in this thread were to be deleted. I only mention when I've got past someone as a bit of a joke. I've done that for a little while now and again, that won't change. It's a bit of harmless fun and doesn't harm anyone.

And in regards to the treatment of people posting in here who aren't part of the mafia, I think the same can be said for that - it's just a bit if harmless fun. (At least that's the way I see it.)

When a random person posts in here I'll do what I always do and say GTFO and probably post a relevant picture. If they continue posting, I generally leave them to it because constantly telling them to get out will only make them want to post more.
The only person I've carried on taking the mick out of is Meph. I haven't took it too far and as far as I've been aware (based on his responses) he doesn't take it seriously because he knows that it's just us messing around.
Even though I don't feel that I've taken it too far, at any point, if anyone feels differently and wants to take it further, who am I to stop you?

Was that nice enough? 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

cascabel said:


> and again, i apologize for messing it up for you vets.. hope we're still cool..
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



AFAIC you weren't a problem.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Nov 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> AFAIC you weren't a problem.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



thanks. i do hope the others see it that way too.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Am I allowed to speak my mind here? Screw it, I will
> Nothing bad though
> 
> As some others here, when I first started posting in this thread, I'd been posting around OT quite a bit beforehand and, in my mind, gained a rep (so to speak). Not a bad rep in the slightest, otherwise I wouldn't have been embraced by the mafia. I'd been posting around for a little while and people had seen that I was a sound lad, I liked having a good laugh and wouldn't act like a ****. I've stayed true to that all the way and that isn't going to change at any point either.
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly this.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

My quam is look at the last few hundred posts, most is nonsense spam fest by non members. What we had here is a place to chill by some of the smartest and most helpful people here. Big reason why we welcomed quasi and didn't welcome a huge dev task. Their attitudes. Quasi has a good attitude while task flames and bashes people. We don't accept that. It's why I was reluctant to let kidcarter in. His rants on noobs.


We like to keep the place a nice place to be. Over the last couple weeks it's been over run by noobs spamming the place and the old timers stopped posting because it got out of control.

Everybody, this means everybody, we all need to just chill out and get back to the bar that is Gli. My favorite bar. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

Maybe not as wordy as KC, but this thread has gotten way too much attention from the wrong people lately, and its f'n bullish*t.  

If your name is not in the OP, do not post.  Its that simple.  

If you are on the prob list, don't post stupid sh*t.  Its that simple.

Need I say more?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 8, 2012)

My rants don't happen too often though. Just had to get that in there 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## cascabel (Nov 8, 2012)

@bobo: i know where you're coming from. and anytime i get to be a problem, just hit me a pm. same goes for everyone in here. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## a.cid (Nov 8, 2012)

I had my first drink yesterday, and well, maybe my last too...
How the hell do you guys handle all of it?
My brain was a complete mess when I woke up...I still feel a dull throbbing...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 8, 2012)

I apologize if I posted stupidly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 8, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I had my first drink yesterday, and well, maybe my last too...
> How the hell do you guys handle all of it?
> My brain was a complete mess when I woke up...I still feel a dull throbbing...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Easy. By getting used to it 
Here's another one :beer:


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 8, 2012)

cascabel said:


> @bobo: i know where you're coming from. and anytime i get to be a problem, just hit me a pm. same goes for everyone in here.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Wise 

The same applied for me 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Maybe not as wordy as KC, but this thread has gotten way too much attention from the wrong people lately, and its f'n bullish*t.
> 
> If your name is not in the OP, do not post.  Its that simple.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Than how can "noobs" ever hope to get on the prob list?


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

cascabel said:


> @bobo: i know where you're coming from. and anytime i get to be a problem, just hit me a pm. same goes for everyone in here.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



You are good man.







a.cid said:


> I had my first drink yesterday, and well, maybe my last too...
> How the hell do you guys handle all of it?
> My brain was a complete mess when I woke up...I still feel a dull throbbing...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Practice makes perfect. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Than how can "noobs" ever hope to get on the prob list?

Click to collapse



Try.  Post something.  Have balls.  It also helps if you already know someone here.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## undercover (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> You are good man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. I think I've had my fair share of a drink. I drink probably 2-3 times a year, you know what I mean by saying drink, right? Not a beer with the film for sure. Also, I worked out a pretty good tactics so I don't get too drunk and my head is not aching over the top next day. Experience 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Nov 8, 2012)

really glad to hear that bobo. 

@skinny: sent you a pm. really sorry man.. i just figured if you guys didn't see me here then how can i get accepted? no offense, of course. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## K.A. (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> You are good man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Et moi?


----------



## undercover (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Try.  Post something.  Have balls.  It also helps if you already know someone here.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



eep is good, not that my opinion counts.  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Try.  Post something.  Have balls.  It also helps if you already know someone here.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse


 and to think you bashed ME earlier...


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 8, 2012)

To sum things up. If you want to keep up posting in here

1. Respect other members
2. Don't post crap
3. If you are a probationary or a wannabe member, be conservative on your posting
4. Follow the forum rules
5. Don't make pointless posts of 1 image or 1 word only( specially if the image is a cat or a ponie) 
6. Make sure your posts fit in the thread's atmosphere.
7. Respect other members
8. Yes, RESPECT
9. Have fun

If you can't follow these, then get out. Seriously


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Than how can "noobs" ever hope to get on the prob list?

Click to collapse



By not posting senseless crap. Drop every now and then and say something good and lurk. Treat it like a bar. If you want to be accepted at a new bar full of regulars, how would you act? Not by getting drunk every time you show up and make an a$$ of yourself. Buy a regular a drink (be helpful if he has a problem with his phone). It's pretty simple actually. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

King ACE said:


> and to think you bashed ME earlier...

Click to collapse



Don't feel special.  I bash everyone equally.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Et moi?

Click to collapse



Like I said before, we made storm get rid of the pony avatar if he wanted to post, he did. I told you to get rid of the don avatar, you did. Now post but be conservative.

Think of this place as bar full of regulars. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## K.A. (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Don't feel special.  I bash everyone equally.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I'm not..just that you said i shouldn't post here, and going by that post of yours, you yourself mentioned most of you know who i am, so that would help my case, wouldn't it? :silly:

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------




boborone said:


> Like I said before, we made storm get rid of the pony avatar if he wanted to post, he did. I told you to get rid of the don avatar, you did. Now post but be conservative.
> 
> Think of this place as bar full of regulars.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:good: Allrighty.. You got it..


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> To sum things up. If you want to keep up posting in here
> 
> 1. Respect other members
> 2. Don't post crap
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds fair. Hopefully this will convince mtm too 





Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

Now I for one would like to thank mtm for stepping in and being the mod he is. And would like to say I'm sorry that it had to come to that in the first place. Let's not have the fire Marshall close the bar down because of code violations. Everyone, go out and find you bribes.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

King ACE said:


> I'm not..just that you said i shouldn't post here, and going by that post of yours, you yourself mentioned most of you know who i am, so that would help my case, wouldn't it? :silly:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its not a golden ticket, but it helps.  That does not mean we're gonna take it extra easy on you.  

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 8, 2012)

werked said:


> I need to check my gmail

Click to collapse



15 pages TL;DR

@werked check ur gmail...

why is it I can only get ahold of you in this thread?


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Try.  Post something.  Have balls.  It also helps if you already know someone here.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I did that a few days ago and got the obligatory GTFO by Meph et al. No worries it's what I expected and I'm not one who gets my cyber feelings hurt like a lot of people on FORUMS(have you ever been on reddit, OMFG) I don't give two bleeps about trying to be an Internet punk. I know it's all about the atmosphere and I like to joke/kid as much as the next guy/gal. Trust me, I've been on tasks AOKP for a long time(Skinny you know) and I've seen his thread locked down because of the same $hit that presumably happens in here from time to time. The only issue I have is when someone puts A LOT of time developing a Rom and users come into said thread and act like their owed something. You're not OWED $hit! I'm not giving people like task a pass because bashing and flaming is not the answer either.



boborone said:


> By not posting senseless crap. Drop every now and then and say something good and lurk. Treat it like a bar. If you want to be accepted at a new bar full of regulars, how would you act? Not by getting drunk every time you show up and make an a$$ of yourself. Buy a regular a drink (be helpful if he has a problem with his phone). It's pretty simple actually.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



You, my friend win the prize for best analogy of the day, FTW!!


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sounds fair. Hopefully this will convince mtm too
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not singling you out. But let the veterans say their peace. No to quote and say "got it", "will do" and such. It's part of the needless posts. If you're lurking, you see it. We are talking. We are trying to keep the place open. Just sit back while we try to ease things with mtm. It's OK, we know you guys who are here now mean good, but for the time being, lurk please. 

It's time to bring Trell, David, bd, dex, max, husam, jase, skinny, snowflake, watt, and the rest of the guys back so we can back to the business at hand. Keeping this place open.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 8, 2012)

I managed to get the P4 1gb RAM to run 7 nicely...  I'm surprised...


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> I did that a few days ago and got the obligatory GTFO by Meph et al. No worries it's what I expected and I'm not one who gets my cyber feelings hurt like a lot of people on FORUMS(have you ever been on reddit, OMFG) I don't give two bleeps about trying to be an Internet punk. I know it's all about the atmosphere and I like to joke/kid as much as the next guy/gal. Trust me, I've been on tasks AOKP for a long time(Skinny you know) and I've seen his thread locked down because of the same $hit that presumably happens in here from time to time. The only issue I have is when someone puts A LOT of time developing a Rom and users come into said thread and act like their owed something. You're not OWED $hit! I'm not giving people like task a pass because bashing and flaming is not the answer either.
> 
> 
> 
> You, my friend win the prize for best analogy of the day, FTW!!

Click to collapse



That is exactly why task is not welcome here. His attitude. Good dev, but wrong attitude. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 8, 2012)

He has fun with it LOL


----------



## K.A. (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Its not a golden ticket, but it helps.  That does not mean we're gonna take it extra easy on you.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Wouldn't expect you folk to take it easy in anything..


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 8, 2012)

Omfg!!!!!!!!!!!  All my unemployment back weeks have been paid out!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Omfg!!!!!!!!!!!  All my unemployment back weeks have been paid out!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Congrats

What happened?

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 8, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Congrats
> 
> What happened?
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



took 10 weeks for an investigation...


----------



## undercover (Nov 8, 2012)

Bar analogy is one of the best ones I've seen for quite a while. Nice one. I love good analogies :thumbup:

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Quasi look!!! 







I found the gas station that carries them!!!  about to drink the green will report back on how good it is.

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## undercover (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Quasi look!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is that stuff? Red Bull like crap? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> What is that stuff? Red Bull like crap?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Better then red bull 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Quasi look!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What city do you live by? Seems you get a lot of "market test" flavors of drinks. Like the jolly rancher drinks and now nos and such.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## undercover (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Better then red bull
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



In what way better? More caffeine and other strong stuff that doesn't let you sleep and messes up with your heart?
This stuff doesn't really have any effect on me, I can have a couple of cans and happily go to sleep  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Quasi look!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jackpot!!!  Try Grape too!!!!  Have you found Jolly Rancher soda?  Best soda EVER!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> What city do you live by? Seems you get a lot of "market test" flavors of drinks. Like the jolly rancher drinks and now nos and such.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Bobo u have no idea how many gas stations i went to searching for these flavors 
 I just checked the last type of gas station we have and sure enough they had all 4 flavors 

Also next time I will look to see if the same gas station has the jolly ranchers.






tinky1 said:


> In what way better? More caffeine and other strong stuff that doesn't let you sleep and messes up with your heart?
> This stuff doesn't really have any effect on me, I can have a couple of cans and happily go to sleep
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



More caffeine and taste better.



@quasi
This green one taste like sprite and I love it!!! Cherry flavor maybe I will drink tomorrow 


Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> In what way better? More caffeine and other strong stuff that doesn't let you sleep and messes up with your heart?
> This stuff doesn't really have any effect on me, I can have a couple of cans and happily go to sleep
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Stfu



_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

Beer send me some

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Beer send me some
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Can't remember...  can alcohol still be mail ordered?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Jackpot!!!  Try Grape too!!!!  Have you found Jolly Rancher soda?  Best soda EVER!!!

Click to collapse



Will look next time I go there 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Can't remember...  can alcohol still be mail ordered?

Click to collapse



Noo I mean the Jolly rancher soda and that energy drink stuff lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Jackpot!!!  Try Grape too!!!!  Have you found Jolly Rancher soda?  Best soda EVER!!!

Click to collapse



Oh that was you that posted the happy farmer soda? I can't find that stuff anywhere. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Noo I mean the Jolly rancher soda and that energy drink stuff lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



It is Awesome having the name beer 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 10:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 AM ----------

2 for 3 bucks not to shabby!! 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> It is Awesome having the name beer
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Srsly. Gimme 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Srsly. Gimme
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



First you want my halo 4 copy , now you are asking for my e-drinks.

Leave me alone you begger!! :thumbdown:

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> First you want my halo 4 copy , now you are asking for my e-drinks.
> 
> Leave me alone you begger!! :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



 I'll pay you to send me soda

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## undercover (Nov 8, 2012)

Yay! My patience paid off! I've just been let off from 1 contract 8 months early and from other 12 months early WITHOUT early termination fee! I'm a genius! *does a little dance*

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I'll pay you to send me soda
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You pay shipping  probably won't go back to that gas station til next thursday , what kinds do u want? 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

********


Guys, I'm only gonna say this once.



If Meph  comes back, and that's a big IF, take it easy on him.  He feels like sh*t about how he's been treated by some of us, and frankly, so do I.  By the sheer nature of his willingness to stick around as long as he did proves to me that he's resilient.  In fact, he's tougher than most of us here.


So again....if he comes back, treat him with a modicum of respect goddammit.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ********
> 
> 
> Guys, I'm only gonna say this once.
> ...

Click to collapse



He is already here 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh that was you that posted the happy farmer soda? I can't find that stuff anywhere.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


>

Click to collapse



Is that soda next to coke or Pepsi products lol

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> He is already here
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



That doesn't change what I said David.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 8, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Yay! My patience paid off! I've just been let off from 1 contract 8 months early and from other 12 months early WITHOUT early termination fee! I'm a genius! *does a little dance*
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Do tell.....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Is that soda next to coke or Pepsi products lol
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Should be...  I've only found it once in the ghetto in Jackson...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That doesn't change what I said David.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



And I started being nice to him after the thread got reopened  

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> And I started being nice to him after the thread got reopened
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Good!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Should be...  I've only found it once in the ghetto in Jackson...

Click to collapse



Will check the same place I got the nos. Since the place I got it is a huge gas station and food mart, good chance they will have it?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Beer send me some
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Lol, I thought you were taking your ball and going home... 

Glad you stuck around, Meph. 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 8, 2012)

On a totally unrelated note

http://crave.cnet.co.uk/mobiles/samsung-galaxy-s3-outsells-iphone-for-first-time-50009715/


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Meph

Y U NO ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT WHAT KIND??!??! 


Nos Flavors: Grape,Citrus,Cherry,Regular


Jolly Rancher If I can find them:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Will check the same place I got the nos. Since the place I got it is a huge gas station and food mart, good chance they will have it?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I don't know man...  I don't exacty live in NYC bu there is about 350k people in the tri-county area out here...  I would've expected to run into it again...


----------



## undercover (Nov 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Do tell.....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm in UK so things might be a bit different but feel free to PM me anyway. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I don't know man...  I don't exacty live in NYC bu there is about 350k people in the tri-county area out here...  I would've expected to run into it again...

Click to collapse



opps I didn't mean to put a question mark there.

LOL

Also NYC? 

I live in AZ


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Meph
> 
> Y U NO ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT WHAT KIND??!??!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well if I get sum cash I'll tell you lol I should br

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Well if I get sum cash I'll tell you lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



LOL

Is this after or before Halo and xbox renewal?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LOL
> 
> Is this after or before Halo and xbox renewal?

Click to collapse



Good question... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Meph
> 
> Y U NO ANSWER MY QUESTION ABOUT WHAT KIND??!??!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nos  a drink there ?


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nos  a drink there ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes an awesome energy drink!!

Today I finally found all 4 flavors


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yes an awesome energy drink!!
> 
> Today I finally found all 4 flavors

Click to collapse



Watt and my girl got me into rockstar after yrs of drinking monster.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yes an awesome energy drink!!
> 
> Today I finally found all 4 flavors

Click to collapse



Ah nice xD thought you meant balloons at first 

They don't exist here send one over ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 8, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah nice xD thought you meant balloons at first
> 
> They don't exist here send one over ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



hey max

page 6053 and 10 before that one. have a look and come back


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Watt and my girl got me into rockstar after yrs of drinking monster.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



I like rockstar punched.

I only drink monster Nitro or The low carb can. 

But now thanks to quasi constantly telling how delicious these nos's are and I found them. I am addicted


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

For mtm




South and middle America is awesome with the emphasis on fruits. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ah nice xD thought you meant balloons at first
> 
> They don't exist here send one over ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I don't know shipping rates for uk? 

Also send me money and Will buy what ever flavors you want. They are 2 for 3 bucks


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> For mtm
> 
> View attachment 1467074
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't think you can ship liquid overseas 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I don't think you can ship liquid overseas
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



No ?  

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hey max
> 
> page 6053 and 10 before that one. have a look and come back

Click to collapse



Hey  okay xD why ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> I don't know shipping rates for uk?
> 
> Also send me money and Will buy what ever flavors you want. They are 2 for 3 bucks

Click to collapse



Hahah xD nice OK I'll have a look in a bit.. if you can ship liquids D: 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1467075
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dude I drank pineapple fanta all through high school. Now you can only find it in Mexican gas stations. Oh and your ice cream. That sht is AWESOME! Made with real fruit, not just flavored sugar like murican crap.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I don't think you can ship liquid overseas
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Yes, you can. Just have to fill out the customs forms... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yes, you can. Just have to fill out the customs forms...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



I can take care of that at my local post office right?


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I can take care of that at my local post office right?

Click to collapse



I believe so, yes... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

I really need to spend a few yrs south of the border. Just don't want to be a pinche gringo and get mugged at some bar. I love food from countries not filled with white people. It's all good real stuff made fresh and natural ingredients. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## trell959 (Nov 8, 2012)

English class bump

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> English class bump
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey trell!

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey trell!
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



You guys all ditched me last night on Xbox

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> I really need to spend a few yrs south of the border. Just don't want to be a pinche gringo and get mugged at some bar. I love food from countries not filled with white people. It's all good real stuff made fresh and natural ingredients.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



When I was in Ireland for 2 weeks, I had the hardest time coming back. I know how you feel. The culture, history, people, food (you don't know bacon 'til you've had Irisg bacon, ZOMFG), and the incredible countryside. I need to marry an Irish woman, so I can move there and be a peat farmer, paid in Jameson, keeping the small village warm, loved by all... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 8, 2012)

Chirp

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You guys all ditched me last night on Xbox
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You left to talk to your friend 

Also Because I forgot earlier:

Morning,Afternoon,Evening: 

(Even though there are some here that never or very rarely post)

Dexter
BD
Skinny
Quasi
Trell
M_T_M
Jase
Max
Husam
Proto
Acid
Rinzo
Watt
tinky
Apex
Quantum
ppero
Juggles
Ronnie
Tony
Shahruk
werked
Meph
BOBO
KC
Lordmanhattan
The Archangel
idavid
DD
T.C.P
obsidianchao
htc fan89
Phistachio
jeallen0
TheRomMistress
Milad
huggs
animatedbreak
John McClane
Storm
King ace 
Cascabel
If you were missed then there is something terribly wrong and you should contact the police 
Lurks
Damn noobs that don't belong gtfo!!


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 8, 2012)

@bobo...there is so much my culture and country has to offer and it makes me proud to hear comments like yours emphasising our food 
Also...eating this atm...slow cooked beef burrito with a barrilitos  I'm in a happy place right now


Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

Who the fk is animatedbreak? 

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> When I was in Ireland for 2 weeks, I had the hardest time coming back. I know how you feel. The culture, history, people, food (you don't know bacon 'til you've had Irisg bacon, ZOMFG), and the incredible countryside. I need to marry an Irish woman, so I can move there and be a peat farmer, paid in Jameson, keeping the small village warm, loved by all...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Not sure if you caught me talking about where my girl lives. But Plano is awesome. Like a bigger Denton without the hipster college kids and great music scene. But it makes up for with multi cultural arts. You gets it all here. And food is great.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You left to talk to your friend
> 
> Also Because I forgot earlier:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have that on copy and paste ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Who the fk is animatedbreak?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



here we go again 

---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 AM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Do you have that on copy and paste ?xD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



no


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> here we go again
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol @both of you.

yeah.. stuff like that.. no more

I'll be doing a OP cleanup soon


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> lol @both of you.
> 
> yeah.. stuff like that.. no more
> 
> I'll be doing a OP cleanup soon

Click to collapse



What stuff?


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> @bobo...there is so much my culture and country has to offer and it makes me proud to hear comments like yours emphasising our food
> Also...eating this atm...slow cooked beef burrito with a barrilitos  I'm in a happy place right now
> View attachment 1467105
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh man, now I'm hungry for a real burrito with fajitas, Pico, beans and salsa verda.

I ate mangos for yrs. But I was pouring concrete a lil boy, 16 or 17, showed me how to cut it. Dude I love your food. It's like the pic orb posted, it's industrialization like taco bell that have ruined the reputation of a great cultures cuisine. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What stuff?

Click to collapse



animated_something .. :rolleyyes:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> animated_something .. :rolleyyes:

Click to collapse



Meaning you are putting members to the retired area?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Not sure if you caught me talking about where my girl lives. But Plano is awesome. Like a bigger Denton without the hipster college kids and great music scene. But it makes up for with multi cultural arts. You gets it all here. And food is great.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Yeah man, we've talked about that. I've got friends in Plano and Allen, so that area is familiar to me. I also know folks in McKinney, and used to rife my motorcycle up that way every week from FTW (No, not "for the win", you gooftards). Nice up there, but 75 is fugged up... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Who the fk is animatedbreak?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



You haz pm

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Meaning you are putting members to the retired area?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Not sure he was ever a member to begin with. Just a cool noob. What ever happened to watt? I'm about to GTalk him.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 8, 2012)

Why am I awake since 1140....This isn't normal


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah man, we've talked about that. I've got friends in Plano and Allen, so that area is familiar to me. I also know folks in McKinney, and used to rife my motorcycle up that way every week from FTW (No, not "for the win", you gooftards). Nice up there, but 75 is fugged up...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Yeah it is. She lives and works at 75 and Parker area. I'm actually overlooking it right now waiting for her to get off. Traffic traffic all day.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You haz pm
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I haz responded.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Nov 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> @bobo...there is so much my culture and country has to offer and it makes me proud to hear comments like yours emphasising our food
> Also...eating this atm...slow cooked beef burrito with a barrilitos  I'm in a happy place right now
> View attachment 1467105
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Where are you from M_T_M?? I have spent a little time South of the Border. Was stationed at Ft Bliss in El Paso for almost 4 years. Took a lot of day trips across the border there. Enjoyed the street food more than anything I've ever had here in the states(with the exception of my bbq).


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

werked said:


> Where are you from M_T_M?? I have spent a little time South of the Border. Was stationed at Ft Bliss in El Paso for almost 4 years. Took a lot of day trips across the border there. Enjoyed the street food more than anything I've ever had here in the states(with the exception of my bbq).

Click to collapse



He's from the land of good seafood. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi all

Anyone played Angry Birds Star Wars ?

Its awesome!

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Anyone played Angry Birds Star Wars ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No and that game is getting old 

Also Dead thread is dead


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 8, 2012)

I think everyone afraid to talk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> I think everyone afraid to talk

Click to collapse



Just because of the warning we got... I bet..

Whatever, it happens here but very rarely...


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> I think everyone afraid to talk

Click to collapse



Nah I'm playing pool. David wanna play?

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 8, 2012)

werked said:


> Where are you from M_T_M?? I have spent a little time South of the Border. Was stationed at Ft Bliss in El Paso for almost 4 years. Took a lot of day trips across the border there. Enjoyed the street food more than anything I've ever had here in the states(with the exception of my bbq).

Click to collapse



I'm form Mexico materina....born and raised there but being up north now for over 20 years.
As for food...Mexican food is the best imho but I've grown fond of many styles and types of food from all over the world. Food is a passion of mine...funny thing, I used to hate BBQ up until now I tried this rinky dinky bbq place close to Springtown, TX and feel in love with it about 10 year ago


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No and that game is getting old
> 
> Also Dead thread is dead

Click to collapse



True.

Anger Birds is getting worn out.

They just pump it with the different themes (Seasons, Space, Star Wars)

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm subscribed to WAYYYY too many thread....  deleting now...


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

League of Evil. Best game evah

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> League of Evil. Best game evah
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



What's it about and what's it like?

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nah I'm playing pool. David wanna play?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Yes!! what game type? 

---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------




boborone said:


> What's it about and what's it like?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Side scroller from what it looks like.. looks like Mario 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yes!! what game type?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is it like? It is amazing. All of you go try it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> What is it like? It is amazing. All of you go try it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Maybe later, I am waiting for bobo to tell me what pool game he wants to play


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

Pool? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Pool?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Pool Break Pro.. Get it!!! I will play you since bobo left


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello mafiaz. Wb meph.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Pool Break Pro.. Get it!!! I will play you since bobo left

Click to collapse



Meh, don't wanna pay for it... will look though

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Hello mafiaz. Wb meph.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey proto, NEW PUZZLE IS UP 

Also Answers to that horrible puzzle is up as well as the other answers I was missing 

---------- Post added at 01:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Hello mafiaz. Wb meph.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get the free one and we can still play 8 ball


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey proto, NEW PUZZLE IS UP
> 
> Also Answers to that horrible puzzle is up as well as the other answers I was missing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I gots it... the pro version.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey proto, NEW PUZZLE IS UP
> 
> Also Answers to that horrible puzzle is up as well as the other answers I was missing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Playing trouble in Mineville. Hit me up in a lil bit

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I gots it... the pro version.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



K what game type you want to play? I will make a game with the game id : Beer

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 8, 2012)

0.o

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> K what game type you want to play? I will make a game with the game id : Beer
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Idc... all I know how to play is regular pool, even that I haven't done in forever

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> 0.o
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



What's going on bd? 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> 0.o
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



o.0?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Idc... all I know how to play is regular pool, even that I haven't done in forever
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



K 8 ball it is.. join a private game with I'd beer in like 30 seconds

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 8, 2012)

Sup BD?  Im down for Pool if everyone drops out Beer...


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> K 8 ball it is.. join a private game with I'd beer in like 30 seconds
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



**** timv. Team killers

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## undercover (Nov 8, 2012)

That moment when your younger child swears and doesn't pronounce it correctly and older one corrects her 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> o.0?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Join private game- GameID: Beer


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What's going on bd?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse





hey BC




prototype7 said:


> o.0?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey Proto...



Short answer: it's been a loooooooooooonng day. 
So 0.o it is.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> hey BC
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I've had a fantastic day 

---------- Post added at 03:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------

Damnit, Beer's destroying me lol, I have no idea wtf is going on


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 8, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> That moment when your younger child swears and doesn't pronounce it correctly and older one corrects her
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That moment when but of them get a whooping.....just sayin'


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> That moment when but of them get a whooping.....just sayin'

Click to collapse



Hey MTM. How goes it?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Nov 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> That moment when but of them get a whooping.....just sayin'

Click to collapse



They are good kids and don't use foul language. It's one of them words that just stick out. Like you say sh!t when you drop something, so similar to that in Russian language. 
What happened, one of the toys fell down, and as I was standing looking at it my little one said @#@#. Incorrectly. So older one felt compelled to correct her, just being helpful, no bad intentions. 
Me and my wife had to walk away so they don't see us giggling. Came back, told them it's a bad word and that's it  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Sup BD?  Im down for Pool if everyone drops out Beer...

Click to collapse



BD boycott me...


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 8, 2012)

Doin' fine BD...workin' and trollin; 



Babydoll25 said:


> Hey MTM. How goes it?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I was just messing with ya mate. I'd never tell anyone how to raise their kids ever. There's has been occasions where people ask me how I raised my kids and my response is always the same: "will not tell you as every single kid, home, case id different from one to another" 


tinky1 said:


> They are good kids and don't use foul language. It's one of them words that just stick out. Like you say sh!t when you drop something, so similar to that in Russian language.
> What happened, one of the toys fell down, and as I was standing looking at it my little one said @#@#. Incorrectly. So older one felt compelled to correct her, just being helpful, no bad intentions.
> Me and my wife had to walk away so they don't see us giggling. Came back, told them it's a bad word and that's it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> BD boycott me...

Click to collapse



Maybe after I kick protos ass, I will kick your next


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Doin' fine BD...workin' and trollin;
> 
> 
> 
> I was just messing with ya mate. I'd never tell anyone how to raise their kids ever. There's has been occasions where people ask me how I raised my kids and my response is always the same: "will not tell you as every single kid, home, case id different from one to another"

Click to collapse



Mtm, your posts always confuse the hell out of me for a second... your reply goes _*under*_ the quote


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

Oppan M_T_M Style?



prototype7 said:


> Mtm, your posts always confuse the hell out of me for a second... your reply goes _*under*_ the quote

Click to collapse



 Just kidding. What's up everyone? 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

Not much, losing at pool


Apex_Strider said:


> Oppan M_T_M Style?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

You're not playing for money, are you? 



prototype7 said:


> Not much, losing at pool

Click to collapse



*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You're not playing for money, are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol no, playing on my phone with BC.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> BD boycott me...

Click to collapse



Wut? 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Doin' fine BD...workin' and trollin;
> 
> 
> 
> I was just messing with ya mate. I'd never tell anyone how to raise their kids ever. There's has been occasions where people ask me how I raised my kids and my response is always the same: "will not tell you as every single kid, home, case id different from one to another"

Click to collapse



MTM:
Trolling, trolling, trolling....keep those n00bies rolling .....aloooooooonng....
(Sung to the tune of rawhide) 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You're not playing for money, are you?
> 
> 
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Oooo Dollar wager proto?

Loser donates a dollar?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Oooo Dollar wager proto?
> 
> Loser donates a dollar?

Click to collapse



Considering I haven't won a single game... no.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

I wanna play lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Considering I haven't won a single game... no.

Click to collapse



LOL, 

Apex you interested? 

---------- Post added at 02:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 PM ----------




Mephikun said:


> I wanna play lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You were busy with mining earlier when I was ready to play


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I wanna play lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I can play you while BC plays Apex?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Proto, want to play snooker or 9 ball? 

Or anyone else want to play, if proto isnt down?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Proto, want to play snooker or 9 ball?
> 
> Or anyone else want to play, if proto isnt down?

Click to collapse



I'm down for whatever, if someone else wants to play go for it, I'll go do your puzzle


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I'm down for whatever, if someone else wants to play go for it, I'll go do your puzzle

Click to collapse



i am waiting to see if apex wants to play for a dollar?

Basically if he wins he gets the game for free


----------



## undercover (Nov 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Doin' fine BD...workin' and trollin;
> 
> 
> 
> I was just messing with ya mate. I'd never tell anyone how to raise their kids ever. There's has been occasions where people ask me how I raised my kids and my response is always the same: "will not tell you as every single kid, home, case id different from one to another"

Click to collapse



It's ok. Just wanted to let you all know my kids don;t normally do that sort of things, hence the wtf moment. It was well funny though. :laugh:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Oppan M_T_M Style?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My monies came through!!!!!!!!!!



Babydoll25 said:


> Wut?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



J/K you missed my post saying whats up...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I wanna play lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Ok so I am going to set up snooker, Regular Snooker, Regular Table

Private Game ID: Beer

Whoever gets there first can play me...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow, that game is a huge battery drain, went down 20% in the time I was playing 

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Ok so I am going to set up snooker, Regular Snooker, Regular Table
> 
> Private Game ID: Beer
> 
> Whoever gets there first can play me...

Click to collapse



You need the game Meph? Can PM you...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Wow, that game is a huge battery drain, went down 20% in the time I was playing
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You on mobile network? 

And ya most online multiplayer games are battery drains


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Wow, that game is a huge battery drain, went down 20% in the time I was playing
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure proto

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You on mobile network?
> 
> And ya most online multiplayer games are battery drains

Click to collapse



No, I was on wifi... generally don't play multiplayer games on my phone so I wouldn't know.

---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Sure proto
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Sent.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> No, I was on wifi... generally don't play multiplayer games on my phone so I wouldn't know.

Click to collapse



Ya me too, and most online games are like that 

I wish there was a cuttthroat pool game then all 3 of us could play each other 

---------- Post added at 02:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> No, I was on wifi... generally don't play multiplayer games on my phone so I wouldn't know.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you sure you had the full one. When I was trying to host right after the game it said a lot of game modes were locked, I backed out and all of them appeared again..


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

Proto all of the things are locked?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Proto all of the things are locked?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Check pm soon...


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

I can play, but only for money... 

Let's make it interesting... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya me too, and most online games are like that
> 
> I wish there was a cuttthroat pool game then all 3 of us could play each other
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think it is, it lets me select all the modes.

---------- Post added at 04:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Proto all of the things are locked?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Weird, mine works.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I think it is, it lets me select all the modes.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tis working nao

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I can play, but only for money...
> 
> Let's make it interesting...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Ok next game!!

I don't have much and I think a dollar wager is good


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ok next game!!
> 
> I don't have much and I think a dollar wager is good

Click to collapse



Agreed. What do I have to DL...? 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

Beer... You left 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Agreed. What do I have to DL...?
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Pool break lite or pro.

Talk to proto about pro... 


Sorry meph I guess I had too many apps open for my multitasking


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Agreed. What do I have to DL...?
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Check your PM


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

Things back to normal. Ahhhhhhh

David playing games.
Kc not having a clue
Brian being ignored
bd chirping
Mtm trolling
skinny working
jase and husam lurking
dex not saying a word

Welcome back folks. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Meph:

8 ball, regualr table and same id


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Pool break lite or pro.
> 
> Talk to proto about pro...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



V6 Supercharger, noob


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Beer... You left
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Beer always leaves, it's the process by which the kidneys and liver work to rid the body of excessive liquid and toxins... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Things back to normal. Ahhhhhhh
> 
> David playing games.
> Kc not having a clue
> ...

Click to collapse



What about me??? :silly:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> V6 Supercharger, noob

Click to collapse



okayguy.jpg


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> What about me??? :silly:

Click to collapse



Proto whining 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)

Good morning/afternoon/whatever everyone.


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Good morning/afternoon/whatever everyone.

Click to collapse



Hey jar head. Hows your hammer hanging? 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey jar head. Hows your hammer hanging?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Low and to the right. How's everything with you?


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm arguing with Verizon as they removed the unlimited data from one of my lines


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Low and to the right. How's everything with you?

Click to collapse



Itchy and empty. Girl loves it now the Forrest is gone

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Proto whining
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Hey! I never whine!


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I'm arguing with Verizon as they removed the unlimited data from one of my lines

Click to collapse



They're getting rid of it. Announced it earlier this yr. Sprint and tmo only now for unlimited. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 8, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Good morning/afternoon/whatever everyone.

Click to collapse



afternoon!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I'm arguing with Verizon as they removed the unlimited data from one of my lines

Click to collapse



Have fun with that, I HATE Verizon. 



boborone said:


> Itchy and empty. Girl loves it now the Forrest is gone
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Hahaha, you get used to it.


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Hey! I never whine!

Click to collapse



Here have some cheese 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Things back to normal. Ahhhhhhh
> 
> David playing games.
> Kc not having a clue
> ...

Click to collapse



hehe, you know how stuff work in here pretty well bobo


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Things back to normal. Ahhhhhhh
> 
> David playing games.
> Kc not having a clue
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have a clue? 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 8, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I don't have a clue?
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



yep. your post confirms it


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hehe, you know how stuff work in here pretty well bobo

Click to collapse



Just biding my time till night shift starts in here.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Just biding my time till night shift starts in here.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Just make sure it isn't just me and BD, you saw how well that turned out last night :silly::silly::silly:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> yep. your post confirms it

Click to collapse



Damn it 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm back.....momentarily....as the case may be. :banghead:

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Things back to normal. Ahhhhhhh
> 
> David playing games.
> Kc not having a clue
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea I kinda noticed that...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 8, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Just make sure it isn't just me and BD, you saw how well that turned out last night :silly::silly::silly:

Click to collapse



We had fun though. :beer:

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> We had fun though. :beer:
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Hahaha, that we did and round 2 will be all Snowflake memes!


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Yea I kinda noticed that...

Click to collapse



Here, Snowflake wants to watch tv with you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







But She gets to choose the channel... 
Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 PM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> Hahaha, that we did and round 2 will be all Snowflake memes!

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Apex!!!

Dollar wager on 8ball or 9 ball?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

Gg beer 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Gg beer
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Ya gg

You and proto should play each other 

You both need practice


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya gg
> 
> You and proto should play each other
> 
> You both need practice

Click to collapse



Lol! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (Nov 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Yea I kinda noticed that...

Click to collapse



Did you say something 

Sorry couldn't hear you over my awesomeness 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> They're getting rid of it. Announced it earlier this yr. Sprint and tmo only now for unlimited.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



I know but in this case they messed up mate. They were not supposed to take it off and now the unlimited plan is no longer available


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Apex!!!
> 
> Dollar wager on 8ball or 9 ball?

Click to collapse



Sorry, I got called away. Maybe in a few hours. You manning the night shift also...? 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sorry, I got called away. Maybe in a few hours. You manning the night shift also...?
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Maybe slightly... Not sure...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I know but in this case they messed up mate. They were not supposed to take it off and now the unlimited plan is no longer available

Click to collapse



That sucks. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Proto want to play more 8 ball?

Or Quasi or Meph?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 8, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Proto want to play more 8 ball?
> 
> Or Quasi or Meph?

Click to collapse



Can't atm, maybe later


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



One of the things I'll be testing fiber on is Verizon LTE towers, I wonder how fast it will be?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Can't atm, maybe later

Click to collapse



k no problem


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Did you say something
> 
> Sorry couldn't hear you over my awesomeness
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



don't think so...



BeerChameleon said:


> Proto want to play more 8 ball?
> 
> Or Quasi or Meph?

Click to collapse



Just got my phone set back up...  and i think food is walking in shortly...  still aint ate...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> don't think so...
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my phone set back up...  and i think food is walking in shortly...  still aint ate...

Click to collapse



Oh ok, no problem, let me know when you want to play. I might not be able to play tonight.. Will see, I think I should really do my hw


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Oh ok, no problem, let me know when you want to play. I might not be able to play tonight.. Will see, I think I should really do my hw

Click to collapse



what subject?


----------



## undercover (Nov 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Things back to normal. Ahhhhhhh
> 
> David playing games.
> Kc not having a clue
> ...

Click to collapse



Noobs keeping an eye on the gang.... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> what subject?

Click to collapse



Cisco Networking, Networking Fundamentals and Intro To UNIX


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Cisco Networking, Networking Fundamentals and Intro To UNIX

Click to collapse



There's no place like ::1


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Cisco Networking, Networking Fundamentals and Intro To UNIX

Click to collapse



This stuff?



Not sent from your phone...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> This stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Ya basically, I am taking CCNA 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


>

Click to collapse



What ROM is that, Quasi...? 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What ROM is that, Quasi...?
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



It's a 2 month old antutu...  Task's AOKP, with KT747, performance governor for the run...


----------



## Apex (Nov 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It's a 2 month old antutu...  Task's AOKP, with KT747, performance governor for the run...

Click to collapse



Nice man! Admittedly, I flashed task's ROM earlier, ran it for a bit, then flashed back to CM10 -wasn't all that impressed... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nice man! Admittedly, I flashed task's ROM earlier, ran it for a bit, then flashed back to CM10 -wasn't all that impressed...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



The 11/7 version?  How's CM10 been coming along?  Haven't flashed it in months...


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> The 11/7 version?  How's CM10 been coming along?  Haven't flashed it in months...

Click to collapse



I guess so, it was from the latest download link. I like CM10, a lot with the Cobalt theme it looks nice runs great too, but you got to understand, I came from a Motorola device, which means no official versions (only ported ones) and locked bootloader. I'm wanting to play more with my HTC One S, won't be able to do do until I'm back home tomorrow... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Has anyone tried ADW Launcher since they came back into action?


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Has anyone tried ADW Launcher since they came back into action?
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



Haven't used it in about 8 months... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## werked (Nov 9, 2012)

Remember that cheap Miller Lite I bought when my sister was over?? Tonight I make it disappear . So, how is everyone?? I'm off until Monday night, yay me.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Haven't used it in about 8 months...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



I'm trying to find someone who's used it recently because it's meant to be pretty good these days.
I just don't wanna be downloading it again, just to find out it may be crap.


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm trying to find someone who's used it recently because it's meant to be pretty good these days.
> I just don't wanna be downloading it again, just to find out it may be crap.
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



Damn dude, you *are* lazy... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## werked (Nov 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm trying to find someone who's used it recently because it's meant to be pretty good these days.
> I just don't wanna be downloading it again, just to find out it may be crap.
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



I'm a nova fan but I've heard good things about ADW from others.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

Ahhhh...the 14th smoke break of the workday is always the best one.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 9, 2012)

werked said:


> Remember that cheap Miller Lite I bought when my sister was over?? Tonight I make it disappear . So, how is everyone?? I'm off until Monday night, yay me.

Click to collapse



Have fun with that Werked


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Damn dude, you *are* lazy...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



I know lol. At least I'm being sensible about it though because at least if someone has it, they can give me info about how it is 


werked said:


> I'm a nova fan but I've heard good things about ADW from others.

Click to collapse



I've generally preferred Apex (not you Apex ) over any of them but I'm on Trebuchet for the moment and it's okay for general use.


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

Holo launcher is awesome on slimbean.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

You mean you don't generally prefer me, KC...? 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Has anyone tried ADW Launcher since they came back into action?
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



They have a new version? (finally?) Is the paid version included?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Holo launcher is awesome on slimbean.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



What's up with the pink unicorn boot image...? 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## werked (Nov 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I've generally preferred Apex (not you Apex ) over any of them but I'm on Trebuchet for the moment and it's okay for general use.
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



I feel like both apex and nova have mostly the same features. I've stuck with nova bc I think it's smooth and does what I need. I've had one FC since I started using it, not bad by my standards. :thumbup:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Holo launcher is awesome on slimbean.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Yeah it was pretty sweet when I ran it on Slim Bean. It just ran perfectly with the ROM.


Apex_Strider said:


> You mean you don't generally prefer me, KC...?
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Only sometimes 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What's up with the pink unicorn boot image...?
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



That's on tasks ROM, not slim.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's on tasks ROM, not slim.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



It's an AOKP thing, actually.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's on tasks ROM, not slim.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Gotcha, this was all done on my phone - land with very little sleep... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> They have a new version? (finally?) Is the paid version included?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I have no idea. Just heard that it's pretty sweet these days but I haven't looked into it.


Apex_Strider said:


> What's up with the pink unicorn boot image...?
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



That's AOKPs symbol.

Too slow 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's an AOKP thing, actually.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I've only ever run those two.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 PM ----------

Catch y'all later, last part of the workday, then I'm outta here!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I've only ever run those two.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I really like CM10, but I got the flash fever again. I'm going to try some new ones (new to me) this weekend...

Laterz skinny! 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## werked (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I've only ever run those two.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aight skinny.... See ya later tonight. BTW, did I ever tell you you're my favorite.... Well, you and BD of course(girl power).


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

werked said:


> Aight skinny.... See ya later tonight. BTW, did I ever tell you you're my favorite.... Well, you and BD of course(girl power).

Click to collapse



Awww. :beer::beer:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Nov 9, 2012)

:beer:

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> View attachment 1467755
> 
> 
> :beer:
> ...

Click to collapse



No offense, tinky, but *gross*... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## trell959 (Nov 9, 2012)

Rain bump 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Holy crap balls. That's crazy!!


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> View attachment 1467755
> 
> 
> :beer:
> ...

Click to collapse





Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 07:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Rain bump
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse







A crapload of snow bump. 
I win. 
Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------




werked said:


> Holy crap balls. That's crazy!!

Click to collapse



Isn't it. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## trell959 (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wish it'd snow like that here. We get snow one a year. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No offense, tinky, but *gross*...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse





Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse




Huh? I like that beer very much.

Oh, and none taken.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I wish it'd snow like that here. We get snow one a year.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You can come here and have all my snow. 
(You just can't have Snowflakeyyyyyyy ) 
Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 07:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Huh? I like that beer very much.
> 
> Oh, and none taken.

Click to collapse



I can drink it...but only with a crapload of lime in it.
I prefer Bohemia or Negro Modela or Tecate

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I know lol. At least I'm being sensible about it though because at least if someone has it, they can give me info about how it is
> 
> I've generally preferred Apex (not you Apex ) over any of them but I'm on Trebuchet for the moment and it's okay for general use.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Holo launcher is awesome on slimbean.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Holo Launcher HD FTW


----------



## werked (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I can drink it...but only with a crapload of lime in it.
> I prefer Bohemia or Negro Modela or Tecate
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Same here, do love some Dos XX tho. :beer:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Here's the video for ADW 




It doesn't look too bad actually 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I can drink it...but only with a crapload of lime in it.
> I prefer Bohemia or Negro Modela or Tecate
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I know I'm not Snowflake, but I also approve this message... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 9, 2012)

werked said:


> Same here, do love some Dos XX tho. :beer:

Click to collapse



gotta add lime salt to Corona...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I know I'm not Snowflake, but I also approve this message...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



I actually put lime juice, salt and chili powder in it

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 9, 2012)

I could go for a Bloody Mary...  extra spicy, and extra strong...


----------



## undercover (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I actually put lime juice, salt and chili powder in it
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Hmmm, that stops being a beer then.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

I also drink beer with clamato  too

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Hmmm, that stops being a beer then.

Click to collapse



It's actually a michelada then 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Nov 9, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Hmmm, that stops being a beer then.

Click to collapse



Still beer, but called a michelada. Good stuff!! :beer:


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Hmmm, that stops being a beer then.

Click to collapse



It also stops being kinda crappy then. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 PM ----------




werked said:


> Still beer, but called a michelada. Good stuff!! :beer:

Click to collapse



Look right above your post 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Nov 9, 2012)

Dangit.... Slow.


----------



## undercover (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's actually a michelada then
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Would love to try it if prepared properly.

Anyone ever drinks cognac? Something very nice to go with it. Slices of lemon, ground coffee and sugar on them slices. :good:


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It also stops being kinda crappy then.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



*^^^This...^^^*

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## werked (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a quick question, then we can get back to beer. 
How is it that Vanna White stillooks just like she did 25 years ago??  I'm jealous. Ok, back to beer. :beer:


----------



## undercover (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *^^^This...^^^*
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Maybe they make it better for GB? It is specifically for GB as it says so under the lid.



werked said:


> I have a quick question, then we can get back to beer.
> How is it that Vanna White stillooks just like she did 25 years ago??  I'm jealous. Ok, back to beer. :beer:

Click to collapse



botox, op, more botox, op again, botox botox botox botox and some decent genes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 9, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Would love to try it if prepared properly.
> 
> Anyone ever drinks cognac? Something very nice to go with it. Slices of lemon, ground coffee and sugar on them slices. :good:

Click to collapse



I've tried cognac a few times and it's nice but weren't really feeling it because it's an aquired taste really.


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 9, 2012)

Dear lord, please make Netflix put Wayne's World 1 & 2 on instant... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Dear lord, please make Netflix put Wayne's World 1 & 2 on instant...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



No.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Don't like Wayne's World? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

Moon-doggie says hi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Don't like Wayne's World?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Meh. Old SNL skit is old

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 9, 2012)

Eh. Don't watch snl. Should, but don't 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## trell959 (Nov 9, 2012)

Dying for my Nexus 4....

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

Apparently, I'm a programmer with excessive amounts of free time, and patience... 



Let's just say I'm not... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Dying for my Nexus 4....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



When are you getting it?

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 08:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Apparently, I'm a programmer with excessive amounts of free time, and patience...
> 
> View attachment 1467809
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd respond with "How about.... no? Get a book on programming and READ IT."

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## trell959 (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> When are you getting it?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Ordering it the 13th.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Ordering it the 13th.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm waiting for people like you to tell me if it's worth getting or not...I'm on the fence about it's build quality....

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'd respond with "How about.... no? Get a book on programming and READ IT."
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I can't reply, I'd be too sarcastic. Then I'd have to think about feeling bad, but never really would be... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I can't reply, I'd be too sarcastic. Then I'd have to think about feeling bad, but never really would be...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Don't feel bad. I never do. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't feel bad. I never do.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I'd like to think I have a sensitive side, when people are genuinely stupid and can't really help it. But, that's just not usually the case... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'd like to think I have a sensitive side, when people are genuinely stupid and can't really help it. But, that's just not usually the case...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



I have a sensitive side. It just happens to be buried under a pile of cynicism and sarcasm. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have a sensitive side. It just happens to be buried under a pile of cynicism and sarcasm.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



This 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have a sensitive side. It just happens to be buried under a pile of cynicism and sarcasm.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



+1 lol

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm waiting for people like you to tell me if it's worth getting or not...I'm on the fence about it's build quality....
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I don't mind being a Guinea pig  well at leat for this phone

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I don't mind being a Guinea pig  well at leat for this phone
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'd love to get it, but I'm stuck on Verizon 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 9, 2012)

Cell phone tapping....  is there truly no way to know?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 9, 2012)

FINALLY sold my gnex for $225

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> FINALLY sold my gnex for $225
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Good job, lil' buddy... :thumbup:

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> FINALLY sold my gnex for $225
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You're persistence paid out for once then 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Cell phone tapping....  is there truly no way to know?

Click to collapse





Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> FINALLY sold my gnex for $225
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



What phone you gonna get instead then?
I can't remember if you mentioned it before 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What phone you gonna get instead then?
> I can't remember if you mentioned it before
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



Sgs2, ion, sensation... Somethin like that 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sgs2, ion, sensation... Somethin like that
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Oh, great 
You should definitely get the sensation 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sgs2, ion, sensation... Somethin like that
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I had the Sensation. Development was booming when I had it.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I had the Sensation. Development was booming when I had it.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Yeah and it's cheap

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you higher power...  I may now begin the intoxication process...  nothing like the previous pics...  but it'll definitely get er done!!!


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 9, 2012)

K guys. Who want to play pool

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I had the Sensation. Development was booming when I had it.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I only said the sensation because I've got the S2 and Xperia S (which is in the same forum as the Ion) 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> K guys. Who want to play pool
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I wanna play REAL pool...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 9, 2012)

Serious question all:

Today I noticed that my HDD was full. I opened it and located the folder that was full. On Windows 7, in the Public folder, under Public Videos there was video captures of my desktop. Everything I did was being recorded.

I ran antivirus, checked every piece of software I could find, and came up empty. Does anyone know of a virus that would cause this?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 9, 2012)

Upgrade to Linux. Problem solved. Or hackintosh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex ready to play pool for money? 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## undercover (Nov 9, 2012)

Do not get the sensation. Don't get me wrong, it's a good phone, and a worthy investment if you sold gnex just to get some money, but it's getting old. Better put some money on top and get n4.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Serious question all:
> 
> Today I noticed that my HDD was full. I opened it and located the folder that was full. On Windows 7, in the Public folder, under Public Videos there was video captures of my desktop. Everything I did was being recorded.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Several viruses can do that...  which programs did you run?

I recommend:

MBAM
MS Security Essentials
SuperAntiSpyware (remove it after use)


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 9, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Do not get the sensation. Don't get me wrong, it's a good phone, and a worthy investment if you sold gnex just to get some money, but it's getting old. Better put some money on top and get n4.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm broke 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 9, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Do not get the sensation. Don't get me wrong, it's a good phone, and a worthy investment if you sold gnex just to get some money, but it's getting old. Better put some money on top and get n4.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Way to pimp the N4, tinky. You ordering on the 13th ?

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## undercover (Nov 9, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I'm broke
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I see. Sensation will be ok then. Why did you sell gnex? 







eep2378 said:


> Way to pimp the N4, tinky. You ordering on the 13th ?
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



I am indeed. 15 days return policy ftw! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I'm broke
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You going for on or off contract? Sam's club is giving away S3's for under a dollar on contract for Black Friday, I'm probably getting one.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 9, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You going for on or off contract? Sam's club is giving away S3's for under a dollar on contract for Black Friday, I'm probably getting one.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Contracts? Ew

Sold the gnex cause it's just gonna drop in value more and more. Wanted to get rid of it before it was only worth $47

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Several viruses can do that...  which programs did you run?
> 
> I recommend:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've actually tried those. They come up with nothing. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I've actually tried those. They come up with nothing. Lol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Tried them in safe made?  Pull up your task manager, click on processes....   and sort by memory usage...  what's at the top of the list?


----------



## boborone (Nov 9, 2012)

Jase you still having trouble or did you get it?

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

---------- Post added at 08:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Tried them in safe made?  Pull up your task manager, click on processes....   and sort by memory usage...  what's at the top of the list?

Click to collapse



Process manager is better. Can see it all. And it's probably hidden under svhost process. Lots of malware I've written use call that. It's a windows process that doesn't flag anything.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------

Also hirens boot disk has tons of utilities to use for spyware removal. Burn a copy or format a flash to boot from it. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------

Thing is most AV don't catch spyware. I strongly suggest using comodo as your firewall until you find out what it is. At least then nothing will get uploaded or downloaded and also run on your computer.

When you install it, you may get lots of dll and svhost processes trying to run. One of those is the culprit. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 9, 2012)

If you can't burn a disk, PayPal me a couple bucks for shipping and I'll send it to you... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 PM ----------

Ded thred iz ded

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Tried them in safe made?  Pull up your task manager, click on processes....   and sort by memory usage...  what's at the top of the list?

Click to collapse



Done and done. Nothing's coming up out of the ordinary. I changed access restrictions and encrypted the folder with a key that needs to be entered manually to prevent anything other than me from directly accessing it.




boborone said:


> Jase you still having trouble or did you get it?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"
> ...

Click to collapse



I've done some digging. I think I found the program responsible. ****ing toolbar attached to a legit program I installed. I've stripped out all remnants of it and removed the other program as well just to be safe. Also, I took some serious ass precautions.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Done and done. Nothing's coming up out of the ordinary. I changed access restrictions and encrypted the folder with a key that needs to be entered manually to prevent anything other than me from directly accessing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Toolbars are f'king evil.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 9, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Toolbars are f'king evil.

Click to collapse



Yup. Toolbars suck bawls.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yup. Toolbars suck bawls.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



donkey balls...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

Ahhhh beer.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Done and done. Nothing's coming up out of the ordinary. I changed access restrictions and encrypted the folder with a key that needs to be entered manually to prevent anything other than me from directly accessing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Revo uninstaller. Digs into the registry and finds everything associated with a program 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 9, 2012)

hey guys


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> hey guys

Click to collapse



 What's going on Arch?


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What's going on Arch?

Click to collapse



in a bit of a good mood actually. getting my license monday an finished up paper to get money to go to college. things are slowly getting better for me at home.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> in a bit of a good mood actually. getting my license monday an finished up paper to get money to go to college. things are slowly getting better for me at home.

Click to collapse



Hell yeah, that's great to hear!  So you never actually had a driver's licence before, or did you have it suspended?


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hell yeah, that's great to hear!  So you never actually had a driver's licence before, or did you have it suspended?

Click to collapse



thnaks man.

just never had it. both my jobs i had,either i had a ride their or i could bike to work. so i never bothered getting it. i also had (keyword had) a friend that would drive me around, but i dont anymore (f him). then all the crap this year made it a little bit more challenging, till recently


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> thnaks man.
> 
> just never had it. both my jobs i had,either i had a ride their or i could bike to work. so i never bothered getting it. i also had (keyword had) a friend that would drive me around, but i dont anymore (f him). then all the crap this year made it a little bit more challenging, till recently

Click to collapse



All understandable man.  So, in the short time I've known you, a ton of stuff is changing for the better.  I like that.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> All understandable man.  So, in the short time I've known you, a ton of stuff is changing for the better.  I like that.

Click to collapse



pretty much, i think im done smoking too. which means pretty soon,ill start getting ready for the usmc.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> pretty much, i think im done smoking too. which means pretty soon,ill start getting ready for the usmc.

Click to collapse



you can smoke in the Marine Corps.

But aside from that, that's a huge decision!  Awesome.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> you can smoke in the Marine Corps.
> 
> But aside from that, that's a huge decision!  Awesome.

Click to collapse



You can't smoke for the three months you are in basic training.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> You can't smoke for the three months you are in basic training.

Click to collapse



Thanks for correcting me on that...hadn't realized.  Three months is not long though.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> you can smoke in the Marine Corps.
> 
> But aside from that, that's a huge decision!  Awesome.

Click to collapse



ive been wanting to quit anyway, finally got it done. kinda helps when you have no money to buy em,lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> ive been wanting to quit anyway, finally got it done. kinda helps when you have no money to buy em,lol

Click to collapse



True!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thanks for correcting me on that...hadn't realized.  Three months is not long though.

Click to collapse



Just think about going for thee months without a smoke while you are being constantly stressed out all day, every day for those three months.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> True!

Click to collapse



well im bout to go catch up on some episodes i missed over the years


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Just think about going for thee months without a smoke while you are being constantly stressed out all day, every day for those three months.

Click to collapse



I've been in jail that long, so yes, I can relate a bit.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 9, 2012)

Usmc?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I've been in jail that long, so yes, I can relate a bit.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



But can't you get smokes in jail?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> But can't you get smokes in jail?

Click to collapse



County, no, state, absolutely.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> County, no, state, absolutely.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Ahh okay.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 9, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Usmc?
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



United States Marine Corp


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 9, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> United States Marine *Corps*

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

Arch, I'm glad to hear that you're looking into your future.  Good stuff man.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Arch, I'm glad to hear that you're looking into your future.  Good stuff man.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



thanks, its going to be fun


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



I wasn't going to be the one...

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 9, 2012)

Morning guys

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

Sup pp.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 9, 2012)

You guys got compulsory military service or something?
A lot of people on XDA are part of the defense system...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

a.cid said:


> You guys got compulsory military service or something?
> A lot of people on XDA are part of the defense system...
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



The US has five branches of service...so yeah, there's a lot of em.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

Evenin', gents... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Evenin', gents...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



'allo


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I wasn't going to be the one...
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I couldn't just let him misspell the name of my Marine Corps. 



Apex_Strider said:


> Evenin', gents...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Howdy!


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 9, 2012)

So how are you guys?

I'm fine, thanks for asking

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> So how are you guys?
> 
> I'm fine, thanks for asking
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Couldn't be better, first beer in three days in my hand, cold, deliciously cold. Apex is happy... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't do this often, but here's a cross-post.  I didn't wanna waste this in the YouTube thread alone....


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Couldn't be better, first beer in three days in my hand, cold, deliciously cold. Apex is happy...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Nothing better than cold :beer:

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Nothing better than cold :beer:
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



18 pack of Pabst Blue Ribbon. Ah, takes me back home to Texas, though stuck in a hotel in Santa Fe, NM. I think I'll drink at least 17 of these tonight. Gotta get my BAC back to a normal, healthy level... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> 18 pack of Pabst Blue Ribbon. Ah, takes me back home to Texas, though stuck in a hotel in Santa Fe, NM. I think I'll drink at least 17 of these tonight. Gotta get my BAC back to a normal, healthy level...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



You sound like me.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You sound like me.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Musicians are alcohol powerhouses... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Musicians are alcohol powerhouses...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



People think playing drums is easy....try doing it drunk!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> People think playing drums is easy....try doing it drunk!
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Bass is a percussive instrument, or at least how I play it is. I've tried playing shows so drunk that the liquor store literally fell out of the sky and landed on me. Wasn't my best performance, but still pulled it off. Got the audio to vouch... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Bass is a percussive instrument, or at least how I play it is. I've tried playing shows so drunk that the liquor store literally fell out of the sky and landed on me. Wasn't my best performance, but still pulled it off. Got the audio to vouch...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



That's how I am....basically, my swagger replaces any minor errors I may commit during a drunken performance.:thumbup:

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's how I am....basically, my swagger replaces any minor errors I may commit during a drunken performance.:thumbup:
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I'm still a punk rocker, even though I'm all grow'd up. Have you ever heard The Plot To Blow Up The Eiffel Tower? They're like how the Rolling Stones would've turned out, had they not been such *******. I was in a band, similar to them in their chaos and style, and was so drunk on stage I fell over, did the rest of the set on my back. Threw up twice while playing, but never on my gear... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm still a punk rocker, even though I'm all grow'd up. Have you ever heard The Plot To Blow Up The Eiffel Tower? They're like how the Rolling Stones would've turned out, had they not been such *******. I was in a band, similar to them in their chaos and style, and was so drunk on stage I fell over, did the rest of the set on my back. Threw up twice while playing, but never on my gear...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Never on your gear.  I knew you were for real.


The gif in my sig?   I was basically blacked out during that one.  But I look ok I think.  Haha...it's only 2 seconds of a song, but I do remember rocking some balls off that night.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 9, 2012)

I miss the drinking games I used to play with my Marine buddies. Especially the game of Situational Awareness. The rules of that game are simple. If while out drinking you don't pay attention to what is going on around you, like say you are talking to some random person and not keeping an eye on your friends. Then their goal is to walk up unnoticed and punch you in the side of the face. It was a seriously fun game.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I miss the drinking games I used to play with my Marine buddies. Especially the game of Situational Awareness. The rules of that game are simple. If while out drinking you don't pay attention to what is going on around you, like say you are talking to some random person and not keeping an eye on your friends. Then their goal is to walk up unnoticed and punch you in the side of the face. It was a seriously fun game.

Click to collapse



I'm gonna adopt that one.  Priceless.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The US has five branches of service...so yeah, there's a lot of em.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Checks and Balances YO!!!!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm gonna adopt that one.  Priceless.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



You should, lol, the looks on the peoples faces when you are talking to them and then some "random" person walks up and hits you in the face are in fact priceless. You just see them go white as a ghost expecting you two to start fighting. Then you just turn to your friend, laugh, and say "You got me good f'ker." 

Always a good time.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Checks and Balances YO!!!!

Click to collapse



How you doin' tonight B?

---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> You should, lol, the looks on the peoples faces when you are talking to them and then some "random" person walks up and hits you in the face are in fact priceless. You just see them go white as a ghost expecting you two to start fighting. Then you just turn to your friend, laugh, and say "You got me good f'ker."
> 
> Always a good time.

Click to collapse



Amen to that.


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I miss the drinking games I used to play with my Marine buddies. Especially the game of Situational Awareness. The rules of that game are simple. If while out drinking you don't pay attention to what is going on around you, like say you are talking to some random person and not keeping an eye on your friends. Then their goal is to walk up unnoticed and punch you in the side of the face. It was a seriously fun game.

Click to collapse



Honing the skills of the Corps, I give props to the creativity and commitment to total awareness while drunk. That's some $hit right there, right on...! :thumbup:

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 9, 2012)

G+ Hangout with Arch me and my boi Seb.....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Honing the skills of the Corps, I give props to the creativity and commitment to total awareness while drunk. That's some $hit right there, right on...! :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Yep, those were fun times. We had a large duct-tape circle on the floor in our shop. If you ever had a problem with someone else in the shop you could challenge them, no matter their rank if you did it respectfully, to a grappling match. The winner of the match would be name the correct party in the argument and that was the end of it. 

A much better system then stupid paperwork, and lawyers, and all that other BS people do now when they get into an argument.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yep, those were fun times. We had a large duct-tape circle on the floor in our shop. If you ever had a problem with someone else in the shop you could challenge them, no matter their rank if you did it respectfully, to a grappling match. The winner of the match would be name the correct party in the argument and that was the end of it.
> 
> A much better system then stupid paperwork, and lawyers, and all that other BS people do now when they get into an argument.

Click to collapse



1,002 uses for duct tape.

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> G+ Hangout with Arch me and my boi Seb.....

Click to collapse



maybe...i'm multasking like a mofo as it is...


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Never on your gear.  I knew you were for real.
> 
> 
> The gif in my sig?   I was basically blacked out during that one.  But I look ok I think.  Haha...it's only 2 seconds of a song, but I do remember rocking some balls off that night.

Click to collapse



It's really amazing to me how much I can drink, and still be cognitive and functional. Not sure that's a good thing, but not convinced its bad either. Music is my passion, and drinking as a hobby makes the passion so much better -like having a sexy love session on ecstasy... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 1,002 uses for duct tape.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Another good use for duct tape is to freak out checkout people at Walmart. 

Just take a few rolls of duct tape, some plasic tarps, rubber gloves, rope, a hacksaw, a box of large trash bags, and a ski mask up to the counter. Then just sit back and enjoy the expression on the checkout persons face.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It's really amazing to me how much I can drink, and still be cognitive and functional. Not sure that's a good thing, but not convinced its bad either. Music is my passion, and drinking as a hobby makes the passion so much better -like having a sexy love session on ecstasy...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



I couldn't agree more.  Though my liver may have a different opinion.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Honing the skills of the Corps, I give props to the creativity and commitment to total awareness while drunk. That's some $hit right there, right on...! :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Damn jarheads.




StormMcCloud said:


> Yep, those were fun times. We had a large duct-tape circle on the floor in our shop. If you ever had a problem with someone else in the shop you could challenge them, no matter their rank if you did it respectfully, to a grappling match. The winner of the match would be name the correct party in the argument and that was the end of it.
> 
> A much better system then stupid paperwork, and lawyers, and all that other BS people do now when they get into an argument.

Click to collapse



Heh. And...see above comment.


TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 1,002 uses for duct tape.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lulz. Gotta love doing a hundred things at once.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Another good use for duct tape is to freak out checkout people at Walmart.
> 
> Just take a few rolls of duct tape, some plasic tarps, rubber gloves, rope, a hacksaw, a box of large trash bags, and a ski mask up to the counter. Then just sit back and enjoy the expression on the checkout persons face.

Click to collapse



too bad they dont sell lyme.  That would be a complete story. lol


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 9, 2012)

we need more g+ users online


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> we need more g+ users online

Click to collapse



I just tried signing in on my phone, and I'm getting a "no connection" prompt.  wtf


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 1,002 uses for duct tape...

Click to collapse



Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver.


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> too bad they dont sell lyme.  That would be a complete story. lol

Click to collapse



You can do the same at a hardware store but their workers wouldn't be as suspicious about those items.


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> we need more g+ users online

Click to collapse



G+ won't accept my name as Apex_Strider, so I don't accept their lack of acceptance. Google is a bag of smashed assholes... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I just tried signing in on my phone, and I'm getting a "no connection" prompt.  wtf

Click to collapse



computer?



Apex_Strider said:


> G+ won't accept my name as Apex_Strider, so I don't accept their lack of acceptance. Google is a bag of smashed assholes...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



yet you have an android???


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 9, 2012)

https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/f0561dba96c527b5128050a9fddf9f43783fa765


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/f0561dba96c527b5128050a9fddf9f43783fa765

Click to collapse



JOIN YOU JIVE TURKEY'S

even im online


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> computer?
> 
> 
> 
> yet you have an android???

Click to collapse



Im on my pc now, and just added Quasi to G+....i am already hating it.  I'm not good with this stuff.  I built a badass pc to edit with, not to talk to people.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/f0561dba96c527b5128050a9fddf9f43783fa765

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## sebgonz (Nov 9, 2012)

If you guys can't get into the hangout, let Quasimodem know. He'll take care of it. Don't worry if you've got no camera or mic. We'll take you as is.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't have a webcam, you knuckleheads.

---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------




sebgonz said:


> If you guys can't get into the hangout, let Quasimodem know. He'll take care of it. Don't worry if you've got no camera or mic. We'll take you as is.

Click to collapse



Shut up and get out.  we're fine.


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> JOIN YOU JIVE TURKEY'S
> 
> even im online

Click to collapse









*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 9, 2012)

anyone else joining


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't like change. I'm comfortable here... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> anyone else joining

Click to collapse



Is that a tube TV?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



didn't you just use that somewhere else?


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> didn't you just use that somewhere else?

Click to collapse



Probly man, probly... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Probly man, probly...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



i should infract you for it


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 9, 2012)

sebgonz said:


> If you guys can't get into the hangout, let Quasimodem know. He'll take care of it. Don't worry if you've got no camera or mic. We'll take you as is.

Click to collapse



trolololololol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> i should infract you for it

Click to collapse



After you clean that room of yours.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> i should infract you for it

Click to collapse



Fair enough... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Fair enough...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



eh..not worth my time


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 9, 2012)

either dont have the equipment or just plain wuss....

https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/f0561dba96c527b5128050a9fddf9f43783fa765


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> eh..not worth my time

Click to collapse



And here I though we were pals. Friends make time for each other... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> either dont have the equipment or just plain wuss....
> 
> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/f0561dba96c527b5128050a9fddf9f43783fa765

Click to collapse



Who are you talking to?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Who are you talking to?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



the mass

i posted the link

https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/f0561dba96c527b5128050a9fddf9f43783fa765


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> the mass
> 
> i posted the link
> 
> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/f0561dba96c527b5128050a9fddf9f43783fa765

Click to collapse



Well I have zero capabilities to make live video possible, but its fun watching you clowns.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well I have zero capabilities to make live video possible, but its fun watching you clowns.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I know u there...  cmon folks...  click the link!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I know u there...  cmon folks...  click the link!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Goddammit, fine. Getting the lappytop fired up. Pains in my ass, pains... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

haha....Quasi is f'n funny.

---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 PM ----------

WTG Quasi....Miller F'n Lite!


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> And here I though we were pals. Friends make time for each other...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



i dont wanna infract you


TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> haha....Quasi is f'n funny.

Click to collapse



check your pm


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> i dont wanna infract you
> 
> 
> check your pm

Click to collapse



Responded.....tell Quasi to turn off that sh*tty music.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Responded.....tell Quasi to turn off that sh*tty music.

Click to collapse



there ya go...


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Responded.....tell Quasi to turn off that sh*tty music.

Click to collapse



Lol

Stupid hotel WiFi network is stupid... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> there ya go...

Click to collapse



That's better!


----------



## a.cid (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Lol
> 
> Stupid hotel WiFi network is stupid...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Nothing better than 18kbps is nothing better than 18kbps...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

Arch...stop pointing that thing at me.


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Arch...stop pointing that thing at me.

Click to collapse



If it's gonna be that kinda party, I'm not sure I want to join... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 9, 2012)

https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/f0561dba96c527b5128050a9fddf9f43783fa765


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> If it's gonna be that kinda party, I'm not sure I want to join...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



a toy gun with a laser-sight....nothing to worry about,.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Arch...stop pointing that thing at me.

Click to collapse










"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 9, 2012)

It was my dual co2 guns or my right which shoot bb


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

From Google+: "We're sorry, we seem to be taking too long to process your request"... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> From Google+: "We're sorry, we seem to be taking too long to process your request"...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Weird


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Weird

Click to collapse



Dude, I'm in the "mountains" in Santa Fe, everything's weird here... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## boborone (Nov 9, 2012)

I once bought a bunch of stuff for a camping trip all at once. Gas jugs, rope, machete, tarps and such. Didn't even think about till I got up to the cashier. I laughed like crazy, she looked scared.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

The Metallica has to stop in Quasi's G+ hangout.


try this, quasi...


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> I once bought a bunch of stuff for a camping trip all at once. Gas jugs, rope, machete, tarps and such. Didn't even think about till I got up to the cashier. I laughed like crazy, she looked scared.

Click to collapse



The laugh is what gave you away, I've seen people who frequent Wal-Mart. Wait, I'm assuming this purchase was made at Walleyworld... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 9, 2012)

this is a sausage fest....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 9, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> this is a sausage fest....

Click to collapse



Just the way you like it


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

The night crew should come back here, it's party time... 






*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 9, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Just the way you like it

Click to collapse



hey hey hey, no. bad storm,bad. NO!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> The night crew should come back here, it's party time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im here...just watching the G+ hangout nightmare unfold.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 9, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> hey hey hey, no. bad storm,bad. NO!

Click to collapse



okay.jpg


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 9, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> okay.jpg

Click to collapse



bobo here cant get his crap together.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> bobo here cant get his crap together.

Click to collapse



But over Skype, he sounds like can air traffic controller.  Awesome 

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Im here...just watching the G+ hangout nightmare unfold.

Click to collapse



Unfortunate that I seem to be missing out... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Unfortunate that I seem to be missing out...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



I have no webcam, but I'm watching those guys.  They cant see me.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I have no webcam, but I'm watching those guys.  They cant see me.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Überlurker, nice... :thumbup:

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## boborone (Nov 9, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> this is a sausage fest....

Click to collapse



Dude this ain't chatroulette, quit fapping it on the hangout.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 9, 2012)

i just dropped out,bout to head to bed anyway.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude this ain't chatroulette, quit fapping it on the hangout.

Click to collapse



you wish i would


----------



## boborone (Nov 9, 2012)

howdy yall


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude this ain't chatroulette, quit fapping it on the hangout.

Click to collapse



I can only imagine what has happened here tonight, and hope that my speculation only makes for an imaginary, un-produced A&E late night movie that nobody will ever watch... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 9, 2012)

catch yall tomorrow at some point.


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> howdy yall

Click to collapse



How do, bobo? 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*



The Archangel said:


> catch yall tomorrow at some point.

Click to collapse



Laterz, man... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## boborone (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> How do, bobo?
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it do good how bout you


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> it do good how bout you

Click to collapse



Not too shabby, just drinking myself to sleep. Only had about 8 hours in the last 4 days... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## boborone (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Not too shabby, just drinking myself to sleep. Only had about 8 hours in the last 4 days...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



Just poured the last bit of my whiskey in my coke. Gonna be a sad night when I'm out


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Just poured the last bit of my whiskey in my coke. Gonna be a sad night when I'm out

Click to collapse



Whiskey in Coke? Noooo! Don't muddy up good whiskey with mixers, man. Unless it's $hitty whiskey... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## boborone (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Whiskey in Coke? Noooo! Don't muddy up good whiskey with mixers, man. Unless it's $hitty whiskey...
> 
> *Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*

Click to collapse



It's shty whiskey 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> It's shty whiskey
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Fair enough then... 

*Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X*


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 9, 2012)

I really need to not listen to depressing music....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 9, 2012)

drunk bump


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 9, 2012)

Dead thread is dead.

Hi guys

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

Morning. Well, not for me....
More like.....been awake all night working....:banghead:

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 08:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 AM ----------








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## trell959 (Nov 9, 2012)

Morning kids 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

G'morning, ladies 'n gents! Happy Friday, Hallelupeños! It's finally here... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 9, 2012)

Well... Don't get to spend mah money ril Monday...  gonna be without a phone for 4 days or more 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Well... Don't get to spend mah money ril Monday...  gonna be without a phone for 4 days or more
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Wanna borrow one of mine, I have three. But, you can't have the SGSIII... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Wanna borrow one of mine, I have three. But, you can't have the SGSIII...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Awwwwwwww now you're teasing ;-;

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Awwwwwwww now you're teasing ;-;
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



The SGSIII and the HTC One S both have micro SIMs, the Atrix 2 uses a regular-sized SIM, that may barrow your options down... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> The SGSIII and the HTC One S both have micro SIMs, the Atrix 2 uses a regular-sized SIM, that may barrow your options down...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haha I couldn't ask you to do that. Seriously I know I'd end up breaking the damn thing on day 1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

Side note: What's up with Slim Bean on the SGSIII, everything's teeny tiny, and I can't re-size widgets or change homescreen grid size? 'Er am I 'tarded...? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> The SGSIII and the HTC One S both have micro SIMs, the Atrix 2 uses a regular-sized SIM, that may barrow your options down...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Do you like the One S?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Do you like the One S?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I do, but haven't had that much time to play around with it. I have a weekend free from everything, and plan on foolin' with it a lot... :thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I do, but haven't had that much time to play around with it. I have a weekend free from everything, and plan on foolin' with it a lot... :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'd buy one, but the menu button bar... Reduces the usable screen area by too much

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I'd buy one, but the menu button bar... Reduces the usable screen area by too much
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I got mine fo' free, Oppan Android BBQ style... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I got mine fo' free, Oppan Android BBQ style...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If I move to Texas I'm going next year... Umm are the drunk nerds as bad as they say? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> If I move to Texas I'm going next year... Umm are the drunk nerds as bad as they say?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



At the BBQ? Nah, it wasn't that bad. Though, I didn't go to the HTC party Saturday night, I heard that was crazy fun (Orb3000)...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

Is it time to go home yet?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> At the BBQ? Nah, it wasn't that bad. Though, I didn't go to the HTC party Saturday night, I heard that was crazy fun (Orb3000)...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



As long as nobody touches me I'm good lolz

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> As long as nobody touches me I'm good lolz
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



It's all good, you can keep all the "you" touching to yourself... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It's all good, you can keep all the "you" touching to yourself...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Loool.

This thread is getting weirder by the minute.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Loool.
> 
> This thread is getting weirder by the minute.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



You changed your avatar. Thought you were a noob

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## cascabel (Nov 9, 2012)

good evening/morning all. 

@meph: you should be thankful you didn't tell jase to gtfo before realising he changed avatars. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Today is really a day on the run   

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Nov 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Today is really a day on the run
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



hi dex. 

i don't understand what you mean. sorry, not a native english speaker. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 AM ----------




dexter93 said:


> Today is really a day on the run
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Busy are we?

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 10:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 AM ----------







Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

Hiya BD, casca_bel, Dex, Jase, everyone... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dat laptop is sexy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> You changed your avatar. Thought you were a noob

Click to collapse



-_-
Silly Meph needs to read.


cascabel said:


> good evening/morning all.
> 
> @meph: you should be thankful you didn't tell jase to gtfo before realising he changed avatars.

Click to collapse



Lulz. That could've been pretty ugly.


dexter93 said:


> Today is really a day on the run

Click to collapse



?????



cascabel said:


> hi dex.
> 
> i don't understand what you mean. sorry, not a native english speaker.

Click to collapse



Neither is he. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 9, 2012)

i need to study more on english. 
it was never my strong point. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 9, 2012)

cascabel said:


> i need to study more on english.
> it was never my strong point.

Click to collapse



Cascabel, what is your avatar a picture of?

Reason being, is it's very similar to something extraordinarily inappropriate a close friend of mind owns. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

I should be at work in 3 minutes, but I'm still at home, a half hour away.  Its gonna be a great day.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 9, 2012)

It looks strange finally seeing this thread with a million views 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It looks strange finally seeing this thread with a million views

Click to collapse



Pft. Wait til we hit 2 million.

In theory, even as devices get shovelled into the legacy sub-forum, operating systems die, and XDA moves on to different things, this thread will continue to gain views (If M_T_M doesn't delete it first).

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I should be at work in 3 minutes, but I'm still at home, a half hour away.  Its gonna be a great day.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Post + sig... Priceless every time

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## cascabel (Nov 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Cascabel, what is your avatar a picture of?
> 
> Reason being, is it's very similar to something extraordinarily inappropriate a close friend of mind owns. Lol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



just a creepy doll i found somewhere. can't remember where. here's the whole pic:


...if it has any..err..severely negative connection, i'll be glad to change it. might have to give kc a heads up though. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I should be at work in 3 minutes, but I'm still at home, a half hour away.  Its gonna be a great day.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I've been at home for about three minutes and....I'm going back to work nao. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 9, 2012)

cascabel said:


> just a creepy doll i found somewhere. can't remember where. here's the whole pic:
> View attachment 1469164
> 
> ...if it has any..err..severely negative connection, i'll be glad to change it. might have to give kc a heads up though.

Click to collapse



That's what I was afraid of.

I can't link to it here, but I'm almost positive it's a Japanese made, silicone based, less than legal age, **** doll.

You don't want to know how I know. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Pft. Wait til we hit 2 million.
> 
> In theory, even as devices get shovelled into the legacy sub-forum, operating systems die, and XDA moves on to different things, this thread will continue to gain views (If M_T_M doesn't delete it first).
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Well yeah, but we're a hell of a long way off 2 mil yet 
It's just madness not to see it as XXXk views 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Dat laptop is sexy
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



It's my gateway. I also have an HP Dv7

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## cascabel (Nov 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> That's what I was afraid of.
> 
> I can't link to it here, but I'm almost positive it's a Japanese made, silicone based, less than legal age, **** doll.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no sh!t? i'll change it now. sorry about that. didn't know. 

edit: done. will find a better avatar soon. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's my gateway. I also have an HP Dv7
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Nice... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 9, 2012)

cascabel said:


> no sh!t? i'll change it now. sorry about that. didn't know.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



This?



''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## cascabel (Nov 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> This?
> View attachment 1469172
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



grr... well i deserved that. lol.

i'll just change my avatars a bit more often so no one would be able to get a good look at it. 

danm it. an underage silicone **** doll. they need to make the internet idiot proof for me. :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 9, 2012)

Bd don't you have a Chromebook? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Bd don't you have a Chromebook?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Yep. I have two. And I had two Dv7(s) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 11:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 AM ----------

An underage ***doll doesn't kill the thread.
My laptop pics did it. :banghead::banghead::thumbdown::what:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## cascabel (Nov 9, 2012)

lol. sorry bd. your laptop pics got me speechless. don't even have a pc after i fried my mobo. 
and you should get some rest..

i'm betting this post kills this thread tonight/today. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

Morning,Afternoon,Evening: 

(Even though there are some here that never or very rarely post)

Dexter
BD
Skinny
Quasi
Trell
M_T_M
Jase
Max
Husam
Proto
Acid
Rinzo
Watt
tinky
Apex
Quantum
ppero
Juggles
Ronnie
Tony
Shahruk
werked
Meph
BOBO
KC
Lordmanhattan
The Archangel
idavid
DD
T.C.P
obsidianchao
htc fan89
Phistachio
jeallen0
TheRomMistress
Milad
huggs
animatedbreak
John McClane
Storm
King ace 
Cascabel
If you were missed then there is something terribly wrong and you should contact the police 
Lurks
Damn noobs that don't belong gtfo!!


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

cascabel said:


> lol. sorry bd. your laptop pics got me speechless. don't even have a pc after i fried my mobo.
> and you should get some rest..
> 
> i'm betting this post kills this thread tonight/today.
> ...

Click to collapse



There's no rest in the cab business....only more crap to deal with....it's gonna be a 36 hr marathon....dammit.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> There's no rest in the cab business....only more crap to deal with....it's gonna be a 36 hr marathon....dammit.

Click to collapse



that really sucks... i tried a 12-hour shift once and hated it..

hey BC. morning. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

cascabel said:


> that really sucks... i tried a 12-hour shift once and hated it..
> 
> hey BC. morning.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



The drivers (and dispatchers) have twelve hour shifts.....I have "work until you collapse from exhaustion shifts" :banghead:

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

cascabel said:


> that really sucks... i tried a 12-hour shift once and hated it..
> 
> hey BC. morning.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Morning to you too, 

About to try this cherry nos that quasi has been raving about. The green one was the bomb, I felt like I was drinking a sprite!! MMM good


----------



## cascabel (Nov 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning to you too,
> 
> About to try this cherry nos that quasi has been raving about. The green one was the bomb, I felt like I was drinking a sprite!! MMM good

Click to collapse



don't. just don't. we don't have them here... :banghead:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning to you too,
> 
> About to try this cherry nos that quasi has been raving about. The green one was the bomb, I felt like I was drinking a sprite!! MMM good

Click to collapse



Just tried it and WOW it is too much cherry!! I will just stick to the citrus one 

---------- Post added at 09:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 AM ----------




cascabel said:


> don't. just don't. we don't have them here... :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Too late see above post


----------



## cascabel (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The drivers (and dispatchers) have twelve hour shifts.....I have "work until you collapse from exhaustion shifts" :banghead:
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



aw bd.. get some rest. when you can. power naps. :thumbup:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The drivers (and dispatchers) have twelve hour shifts.....I have "work until you collapse from exhaustion shifts" :banghead:
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear BD 

Naps and beer will help 

---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 AM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Nice...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Pool?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sorry to hear BD
> 
> Naps and beer will help
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nap? What's that? 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nap? What's that?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Haha

Ya that is me too, I rarely take naps and if I do, I only can doze off for like 20 min if that


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks to Quasi, I'm looking into getting a webcam for my PC....audio is a must, for around $30.  Any ideas?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thanks to Quasi, I'm looking into getting a webcam for my PC....audio is a must, for around $30.  Any ideas?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Audio on the webcam?  What do u mean by audio?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Audio on the webcam?  What do u mean by audio?

Click to collapse



Well, I'm sure I need a separate mic.  Looking for a package deal.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thanks to Quasi, I'm looking into getting a webcam for my PC....audio is a must, for around $30.  Any ideas?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



You got pulled into the hangout that much? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well, I'm sure I need a separate mic.  Looking for a package deal.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Oh gotcha 

Will start shopping for you now 

---------- Post added at 10:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> You got pulled into the hangout that much?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



apex pool!!!


----------



## cascabel (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You got pulled into the hangout that much?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



must have been a hell of a party.

on that note, night everyone. :beer:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You got pulled into the hangout that much?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It was tempting, but in fairness, Quasi put $30 into my PayPal so I can get a cam.  So that's what I'm gonna do.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

Here skinny: http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-960-...481853&sr=8-1&keywords=webcam+with+microphone


32 bucks
Great Reviews
Its logitech 

And it has amazons awesome return policy 

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It was tempting, but in fairness, Quasi put $30 into my PayPal so I can get a cam.  So that's what I'm gonna do.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Quasi is such a nice guy  He gave me birthday money and got me madden 2012 so we could play some football on xbox :laugh:

On his birthday on the 18th we have to do something nice for the guy.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Here skinny: http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-960-...481853&sr=8-1&keywords=webcam+with+microphone
> 
> 
> 32 bucks
> ...

Click to collapse



Tons of good reviews...now we're talking.  Thanks David.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Tons of good reviews...now we're talking.  Thanks David.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Yep


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yep

Click to collapse



And I agree...Quasi is good people.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> apex pool!!!

Click to collapse



It's too cold to go swimming. Nah, I kid. I flashed Slim Bean last night and lost most my apps, so I'll have to re-download the .apk again in a little bit... :thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It's too cold to go swimming. Nah, I kid. I flashed Slim Bean last night and lost most my apps, so I'll have to re-download the .apk again in a little bit... :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Okayguy.jpg

Seems like you're scared... 

---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And I agree...Quasi is good people.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



So you were in a hangout last night with him? That must be that link he sent me in gtalk.. 

I was dead asleep


----------



## undercover (Nov 9, 2012)

Evening peeps. Slight bathroom decorating is going on here. How are you lot? BD, get some sleep NAO! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yep. I have two. And I had two Dv7(s)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sell me some of your laptops! Poor Chromebooks lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sell me some of your laptops! Poor Chromebooks lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Ask you again: Pool?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Okayguy.jpg
> 
> Seems like you're scared...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Him and boborone

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ask you again: Pool?

Click to collapse



YES

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Evening peeps. Slight bathroom decorating is going on here. How are you lot? BD, get some sleep NAO!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm going to try....momentarily. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 9, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> YES
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Pool, 8 ball, normal table, you know the id

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> YES
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Ok regular 8 ball, regular table and Beer ID

Join now!! 

---------- Post added at 10:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 AM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Pool, 8 ball, normal table, you know the id
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



You are fast!! LOL


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Okayguy.jpg
> 
> Seems like you're scared...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He sent me the link. I was dispatching and fighting with drivers over the radio about who gets what job when (  )
I couldn't of joined the hangout if I wanted too .... 


On another note:

I agree with everyone else, Quasi IS a good guy. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Him and boborone
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Nice, maybe next week I will join in too


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

Dammit. Can't sleep

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Dammit. Can't sleep
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Quit posting? :silly:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Quit posting? :silly:

Click to collapse



Quit trolling? :silly:


----------



## undercover (Nov 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Quit trolling? :silly:

Click to collapse



Quit trolling the troll? :silly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Quit trolling the troll? :silly:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Quit trolling the troll you troll? :silly:

---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 AM ----------

Apex: 

Y U NO PUT POOL BACK ON YOUR PHONE YET?!?!?!?


You afraid you going to lose ?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well yeah, but we're a hell of a long way off 2 mil yet
> It's just madness not to see it as XXXk views

Click to collapse




I understand. Lol




cascabel said:


> no sh!t? i'll change it now. sorry about that. didn't know.
> 
> edit: done. will find a better avatar soon.

Click to collapse



Lulz. I'm just glad no one's seriously questioning how I knew what it was.




cascabel said:


> grr... well i deserved that. lol.
> 
> i'll just change my avatars a bit more often so no one would be able to get a good look at it.
> 
> danm it. an underage silicone **** doll. they need to make the internet idiot proof for me. :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Click to collapse



Yeah...it's some odd ****.





Babydoll25 said:


> "]
> An underage ***doll doesn't kill the thread.
> My laptop pics did it. :banghead::banghead::thumbdown::what:

Click to collapse



/me likes your lappies if it's any consolation.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Quit posting? :silly:

Click to collapse



I can't sleep. I'm only posting because I can't sleep. 
Also hi.
Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 01:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 PM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> I understand. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't need to question you. I know why. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## a.cid (Nov 9, 2012)

And the thread's back the way I like it 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 9, 2012)

dang i feel like crap...  capri sun, aspirin, and xanax....


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> dang i feel like crap...  capri sun, aspirin, and xanax....

Click to collapse



How about bacon and emergen-c vitamin drink? 
Works every single time. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> How about bacon and emergen-c vitamin drink?
> Works every single time.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



You didn't answer me before lulz

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> dang i feel like crap...  capri sun, aspirin, and xanax....

Click to collapse



Sux man 

BTW cherry nos isn't my cup of tee but the green one is :laugh:

I am not a fan of grape flavor anything so I doubt I will like that one.  I will just buy the green one as it was the best flavor e-drink I ever had 

Also sorry about missing the chat last night I was dead asleep


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sux man
> 
> BTW cherry nos isn't my cup of tee but the green one is :laugh:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go check if that store has Jolly rancher soda :good:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I am so trying that to see if it works. Thanks when on my phone next.



Quasimodem said:


> dang i feel like crap...  capri sun, aspirin, and xanax....

Click to collapse



read a few posts up


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Go check if that store has Jolly rancher soda :good:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Not buying anything til next thursday, so going to check is pointless. If they have them I am going to buy all flavors 

Or I could just order this: http://www.amazon.com/Jolly-Rancher-Soda-Variety-Count/dp/B003X06I6Y


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> ]Apex:
> 
> Y U NO PUT POOL BACK ON YOUR PHONE YET?!?!?!?
> 
> You afraid you going to lose ?

Click to collapse



I'll install it nao. Go easy on me. 

How do I find you, ya got a user link-a-ma-bob? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'll install it nao. Go easy on me.
> 
> How do I find you, ya got a user link-a-ma-bob?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



BRB going to get lunch and will post instructions


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

a.cid said:


> And the thread's back the way *we all* like it
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



FTFY 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> FTFY
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



1. Install Apk
2. Goto 8 ball pool,Regular table, Network game
3. Join private game With id: Beer
4. And thats it...

I haven't made it yet..

But very soon..

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 PM ----------

Apex!!

8 ball game made... 
Follow above instructions, we will have a couple practice rounds before wager 

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 PM ----------

Apex I am waiting...






Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 12:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------

I killed it with pool 

Foreveralone.jpg

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex, come out to play.. (warriors chant) 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Nov 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Apex, come out to play.. (warriors chant)
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Ill play ya

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 9, 2012)

BD how are you holding up with all the weather that you have had


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ill play ya
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



8 ball Regular table, game ID: Beer

Made it , join


BOBO y u no enable chat?!?!?


----------



## boborone (Nov 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Apex, come out to play.. (warriors chant)
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse





_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> View attachment 1469663
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Menu, settings, game server, enable chat


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> BD how are you holding up with all the weather that you have had

Click to collapse



We're okay. Thanks for asking. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------

Sparky just called our PARAKEETS a "Pair of Creeps" :what:

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Apex, come out to play.. (warriors chant)
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Right now I'm on AT&T's wonderfully slow Edge network just out life Santa Fe. I'm not ducking out on you, we'll play soon -and ill likely have to put money in your PayPal account when you destroy me... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Right now I'm on AT&T's wonderfully slow Edge network just out life Santa Fe. I'm not ducking out on you, we'll play soon -and ill likely have to put money in your PayPal account when you destroy me...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ok, let me know asap


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 9, 2012)

HI. 

Okay. So... My sister started playing Pool and drained my battery... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> HI.
> 
> Okay. So... My sister started playing Pool and drained my battery...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Go get one of her things and break it.  Then laugh at her 

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Go get one of her things and break it.  Then laugh at her
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



That'll be plain evil...
I advise,



Do eeet!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Go get one of her things and break it.  Then laugh at her
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



That's exactly how brothers and sisters *should* be... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 9, 2012)

no emergen-c or bacon here...  ive manahed to quell it with more fake juices, water, and xanax...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> no emergen-c or bacon here...  ive manahed to quell it with more fake juices, water, and xanax...

Click to collapse



I can't live in a house with no bacon. That's just....crazy talk. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

Bobo did u go on sprints 3g or 1x  

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 01:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> no emergen-c or bacon here...  ive manahed to quell it with more fake juices, water, and xanax...

Click to collapse



Quasi want to play pool?

Apex? Did u get better internet yet?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Bobo did u go on sprints 3g or 1x
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got one called Quasi you can join but gimme a minute ti hotbox a newport and get more fluids...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I got one called Quasi you can join but gimme a minute ti hotbox a newport and get more fluids...

Click to collapse



K joining now..


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sup everyone?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sup everyone?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey proto, not much just playing pool


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey proto, not much just playing pool

Click to collapse



Winning? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Winning?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well I was losing to bobo 

Now me and quasi are at it and its tied 1-1


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well I was losing to bobo
> 
> Now me and quasi are at it and its tied 1-1

Click to collapse



So I just suck then, huh? 
Meph wanna play? Bet I can beat you 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> So I just suck then, huh?
> Meph wanna play? Bet I can beat you
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well me and bobo were playing you have to bank the 8 ball to the rail in order to win so it made it harder.. but he is damn good though


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 9, 2012)

Ermahgerd ponies!

http://www.androidcentral.com/my-little-pony-android-basically-my-first-rpg


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Ermahgerd ponies!
> 
> http://www.androidcentral.com/my-little-pony-android-basically-my-first-rpg

Click to collapse



87mb? Wtf?


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 9, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> 87mb? Wtf?

Click to collapse



What? Do you have a HTC Desire or something? 

Edit: Downloading. Gotta test this out.

Edit2: OK, it's 17MB + 87MB.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What? Do you have a HTC Desire or something?
> 
> Edit: Downloading. Gotta test this out.
> 
> Edit2: OK, it's 17MB + 87MB.

Click to collapse



No, and I'm not going to download it, but that's 3 times the size of the biggest app I've seen until now. Look at my sig to see what phone I have


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 9, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> No, and I'm not going to download it, but that's 3 times the size of the biggest app I've seen until now. Look at my sig to see what phone I have

Click to collapse



Really? Hoping For Beyond is 2GB. The Batman game is 2 or 3 GB if i'm not mistaken. Asphalt 6/7 are 1.5 GB or something..


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Really? Hoping For Beyond is 2GB. The Batman game is 2 or 3 GB if i'm not mistaken. Asphalt 6/7 are 1.5 GB or something..

Click to collapse



Well, I haven't downloaded a single one of those


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Really? Hoping For Beyond is 2GB. The Batman game is 2 or 3 GB if i'm not mistaken. Asphalt 6/7 are 1.5 GB or something..

Click to collapse



OMG F8cking batman!!! LOL Downloading that was a PITA even with fast internet 

---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 PM ----------

Proto, you want to play me in solitaire challenge after this game with quasi?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey guys 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 9, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Well, I haven't downloaded a single one of those

Click to collapse









How old are you btw?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



Where the F*CK have you been?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice games beer...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Nice games beer...

Click to collapse



Ya even though I F8cked up all of them.. I do these awesome shots and I make the stupidest error at the end


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> OMG F8cking batman!!! LOL Downloading that was a PITA even with fast internet
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 PM ----------
> 
> Proto, you want to play me in solitaire challenge after this game with quasi?

Click to collapse



Sure, need to download it though.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sure, need to download it though.

Click to collapse



Its not a large game , it won't take long


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Its not a large game , it won't take long

Click to collapse



 Done already

---------- Post added at 05:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 PM ----------

Nick is my username.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Done already

Click to collapse



Whats your username? I will send you an invite...

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Done already
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 PM ----------
> 
> Nick is my username.

Click to collapse



Says you aren't online..

Send me one: dmetzger


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Where the F*CK have you been?

Click to collapse



Incognito mode 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

Again proto?  

LOL


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Incognito mode
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



Hiding from us?
GG Beer, should play that on my tablet later tonight, small screen was kinda annoying.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Hiding from us?
> GG Beer, should play that on my tablet later tonight, small screen was kinda annoying.

Click to collapse



That will just make you slower 

Believe me


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 9, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Hiding from us?
> GG Beer, should play that on my tablet later tonight, small screen was kinda annoying.

Click to collapse



Just been really busy 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 9, 2012)

time for food...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just been really busy
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



That sounds like a lie


----------



## undercover (Nov 9, 2012)

New device is about to be released. Everyone is hanging out there. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just been really busy
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



You were posting in other forums... are they more important than us???


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

I STILL CAN'T sleep. :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I STILL CAN'T sleep. :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



What works for me is just start thinking about random things. Or just imagining some scenarios. Just need to make sure it's very vague and doesn't involve actual thinking. Imagine you are cycling on a trail and keep going downhill for a long long time. Think of all the things you pass along the way, other riders that you overtake or overtake you. You get the idea. Sometimes it takes a while for it to work, but works every time. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> That sounds like a lie

Click to collapse



So I can't be busy? :what:


tinky1 said:


> New device is about to be released. Everyone is hanging out there.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



^^^Partially this 


prototype7 said:


> You were posting in other forums... are they more important than us???

Click to collapse



Every other forum is more important 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> So I can't be busy? :what:

Click to collapse



You can, buy knowing you it is highly unlikely


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You can, buy knowing you it is highly unlikely

Click to collapse



Haha I can't deny that 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> What works for me is just start thinking about random things. Or just imagining some scenarios. Just need to make sure it's very vague and doesn't involve actual thinking. Imagine you are cycling on a trail and keep going downhill for a long long time. Think of all the things you pass along the way, other riders that you overtake or overtake you. You get the idea. Sometimes it takes a while for it to work, but works every time.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've tried that "nature visualization" relaxation therapy before. It doesn't work. I even slow my breathing and try to relax my body....still nothing. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've tried that "nature visualization" relaxation therapy before. It doesn't work. I even slow my breathing and try to relax my body....still nothing.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Is it a therapy? 
Never knew, only recently discovered that somehow. It takes some time to work though, but as you lay in the bed doing nothing anyway might as well keep doing it. 
Weirdly, sometimes it becomes so interesting that i stay in that half asleep state for quite a while just watching it 

P. S. Try to stay away from tv, pc, phone etc for a while before going to bed. Apparently that sort of light screws up sleeping pattern. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 9, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> New device is about to be released. Everyone is hanging out there.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's good and bad(mostly BAD). Bunch of noobs with ridiculous posts/questions there.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm surprised no one made a comment about Snowflake being on my laptop

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm surprised no one made a comment about Snowflake being on my laptop
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



What did she type? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 9, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> What did she type?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ooiyhbbbnnnxxcfdx,,,...w 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## undercover (Nov 9, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> That's good and bad(mostly BAD). Bunch of noobs with ridiculous posts/questions there.

Click to collapse



It'll be like that for a few months now *sigh*

BD, Snowflake is lovely, and I really like the name. Really suit her. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

@Proto

YAY for spamming the noobs BF thread :highfive:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 9, 2012)

I think I woke the monkey up...  The urge to drink daily is there again...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I think I woke the monkey up...  The urge to drink daily is there again...

Click to collapse



That isn't good


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 9, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> It'll be like that for a few months now *sigh*
> 
> BD, Snowflake is lovely, and I really like the name. Really suit her.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah! At least we got some good mods over there


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> That isn't good

Click to collapse



I have the ability to whoop the monkey's ass...  been doing it for years...


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 9, 2012)

Is developing bananas hard?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 9, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Is developing bananas hard?

Click to collapse



u got a banana tree?

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------

forgot to ask...  who are u?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> u got a banana tree?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------
> 
> forgot to ask...  who are u?

Click to collapse



I would much rather have a lime tree for tequila


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> forgot to ask...  who are u?

Click to collapse



His name is eep2378... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Busy are we?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Busy indeed. Too many stuff to do today in too many different places. Public transportation system is on a strike( only buses work) and I was literally on the run all day long 
I just got home. I need sleep badly

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> u got a banana tree?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------
> 
> forgot to ask...  who are u?

Click to collapse



http://translate.google.com/#it/en/Gli Sviluppatori di banane


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> His name is eep2378...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 9, 2012)

''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2012)

Free monies! 
http://event.asus.com/2012/tablet/nexus_7/
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added 10th November 2012 at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was 9th November 2012 at 11:51 PM ----------

Killed it 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well me and bobo were playing you have to bank the 8 ball to the rail in order to win so it made it harder.. but he is damn good though

Click to collapse



Anybody want to play me?

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Anybody want to play me?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Beers got first dibs but I'd like to see the infamous bobo in action...


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Free monies!
> http://event.asus.com/2012/tablet/nexus_7/
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks but no 7 I have

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Beers got first dibs but I'd like to see the infamous bobo in action...

Click to collapse



K GTalk me when you want to play. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Bobo can't play right now, quasi its all u

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Bobo can't play right now, quasi its all u
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Back in DFW, which means I gots the 4G again... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Back in DFW, which means I gots the 4G again...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Bad timing yet again..

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Bad timing yet again..
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Dammit. Better go post more memes... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> u got a banana tree?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------
> 
> forgot to ask...  who are u?

Click to collapse



Gli Sviluppatori =
We develop (on?) Bananas.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------








Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Free monies!
> 
> http://event.asus.com/2012/tablet/nexus_7/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 10, 2012)

(Repost...  by me )
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Nov 10, 2012)

Not cats again.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay, dogs then... 



*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## undercover (Nov 10, 2012)

I hope you listen to it and it get's stuck in your head just as much as it did for me, so I don't suffer alone.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Apex want to play some warm up pool games

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 10, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Not cats again.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Click to collapse



Excuse me....but I can post all the cats I want. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 PM ----------

I can post birds too....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 10, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I hope you listen to it and it get's stuck in your head just as much as it did for me, so I don't suffer alone.

Click to collapse



Didn't look at that yet, but I've had this stuck in my head all day...






Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 10, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Not cats again.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Click to collapse





''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Apex want to play some warm up pool games
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Yeah, how do I find you in the game? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 10, 2012)

Dead thread is dead.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 10, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, how do I find you in the game?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Dammit now I am going to get booze and food.. :/

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 10, 2012)

^^^Well that's not a kitten 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Dammit now I am going to get booze and food.. :/
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I gotta eat too, then booze later. I'll keep practicing... :thumbup:

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> ^^^Well that's not a kitten
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



Nope, that's a beer 
Slow KC is slow

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

Idk how but quasi beat me. :thumbdown::banghead:

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Nope, that's a beer
> Slow KC is slow
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not slow at all. Just not having a clue, like always 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Idk how but quasi beat me. :thumbdown::banghead:
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Apex not leaving for food , want to play:
8ball
Standard table
WiFi game
Join private game : Private Game I'd: Beer

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Apex not leaving for food , want to play:
> 8ball
> Standard table
> WiFi game
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, lemme get there... 

Wait, do I need to be on WiFi? I'm on network right now. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Okay, lemme get there...
> 
> Wait, do I need to be on WiFi? I'm on network right now.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



No no need for WiFi just fast enough internet

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Okay, lemme get there...
> 
> Wait, do I need to be on WiFi? I'm on network right now.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Nah no wifi needed just stable net unlike kc

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nah no wifi needed just stable net unlike kc
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



I still blame David 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I still blame David
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



Change your status to show online 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Okay, lemme get there...
> 
> Wait, do I need to be on WiFi? I'm on network right now.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Turn on chat in settings in pause menu

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Change your status to show online
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



That means going onto web view, which is effort.


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That means going onto web view, which is effort.
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



Why do that in the first place

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Why do that in the first place
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Just to be sneaky :sly::sly::sly:


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just to be sneaky :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse





_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 10, 2012)

What's going on here? 



















(J/K)
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's going on here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not a lot. Just making your post bigger for the fun of it 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Leaving this msg for apex: after this game apex I am going to get booze

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## undercover (Nov 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just to be sneaky :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



You sneaky bastard (Snatch) 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Leaving this msg for apex: after this game apex I am going to get booze
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Dude, I sucked big time! It's different in network mode, the helper lines don't go all the way to the pocket... 

Edit: I guess I owe you two dollars! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 10, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You sneaky bastard (Snatch)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Does my post look big in this?






























''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

8888 

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Dude, I sucked big time! It's different in network mode, the helper lines don't go all the way to the pocket...
> 
> Edit: I guess I owe you two dollars!
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Those were warm up games 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Those were warm up games
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Okay, good. Whew! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 8888
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I'll be at 7777 soon 
I know it's not the same, but I felt like saying it anyway 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'll be at 7777 soon
> I know it's not the same, but I felt like saying it anyway
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



Ahh yes, I remember 7777....it was a clear, moonlit night....and I probably had a beer in my hand...

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ahh yes, I remember 7777....it was a clear, moonlit night....and I probably had a beer in my hand...
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



When do you not have a beer in your hand, or on your mind...? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ahh yes, I remember 7777....it was a clear, moonlit night....and I probably had a beer in my hand...
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



FTFY


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 10, 2012)

I need a beer. (I actually need sleep... But that ain't happenin' any time soon) 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

Well I am officially confused and think the world is probably going to end soon. I honestly wonder what went through this noobs mind when he praised me for my post in that stupid BF3 thread....soo confused...


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I need a beer. (I actually need sleep... But that ain't happenin' any time soon)
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Put the speed pipe down....


Hey, can I post an video without everybody going all fanboy crazy?

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Put the speed pipe down....
> 
> 
> Hey, can I post an video without everybody going all fanboy crazy?
> ...

Click to collapse



Have at it good sir.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

better not be bieber...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Put the speed pipe down....
> 
> 
> Hey, can I post an video without everybody going all fanboy crazy?

Click to collapse



No





StormMcCloud said:


> Have at it good sir.

Click to collapse



-_-.

See above.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> better not be bieber...

Click to collapse



I'd expect that from trell, but not boborone

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Nov 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Put the speed pipe down....
> 
> 
> Hey, can I post an video without everybody going all fanboy crazy?
> ...

Click to collapse



Ha ha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> When do you not have a beer in your hand, or on your mind...?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse








Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Cheers!! Found a 4 pack of this stuff 





Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Cheers!! Found a 4 pack of this stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice, bought time you get some good beer


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nice, bought time you get some good beer

Click to collapse



When have I not had good beer? 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Cheers!! Found a 4 pack of this stuff
> 
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Dude I seriously need to PayPal you some money to ship me some beer....  Nothing you've posted can be found around here...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Dude I seriously need to PayPal you some money to ship me some beer....  Nothing you've posted can be found around here...

Click to collapse



I could definetly do that, just let me know what u want 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm the one with the good beer, remember?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm the one with the good beer, remember?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Right.... 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I could definetly do that, just let me know what u want
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse





TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm the one with the good beer, remember?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I'm down for both of you...  but I have no clue what to order...  I've never had any of them...  I like dark beer...  ales...  full-bodied stuff...  no crazy flavored stuff....  just straight up smooth dark ale...


----------



## trell959 (Nov 10, 2012)

Bumpy bump

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow no comments on the video I posted 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm down for both of you...  but I have no clue what to order...  I've never had any of them...  I like dark beer...  ales...  full-bodied stuff...  no crazy flavored stuff....  just straight up smooth dark ale...

Click to collapse



Brown ales? Porters? Stouts? And some ales are dark. 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Wow no comments on the video I posted
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



I don't see where you posted it.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Wow no comments on the video I posted
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Posts a 20 minute video....doesn't wait 20 minutes after posting for people to comment about it. 



I liked the video, it helped show that apple doesn't actually invent anything at all.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Brown ales? Porters? Stouts? And some ales are dark.
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



i like them all...   i love beer...

My favs I've had:

Moose Drool
Fat Tire
New Castle
Bass
Samuel Smith's anything
Black and Tans
Harp

In no particular order...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

Do we have anyone in this thread from Boston? I will pay you to ship me a case of Sam Adams: Boston Brick Red.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

OK quasi, well I can send you some of the porters,brown ales And stouts we have. Do u like IPA?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> OK quasi, well I can send you some of the porters,brown ales And stouts we have. Do u like IPA?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Yessir...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Do we have anyone in this thread from Boston? I will pay you to ship me a case of Sam Adams: Boston Brick Red.

Click to collapse



I bet I might be able to find that 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I bet I might be able to find that
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I wish you the best of luck good sir as it is only sold in Boston.

Also I'm an idiot and just remembered it is only sold on tap....so I would need a keg shipped here.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I bet I might be able to find that
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Can you find this?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Can you find this?

Click to collapse



Yep seen that 
And OK storm u win 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yep seen that
> And OK storm u win
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I wasn't trying to win, I was actually wishing you luck. I want some of that beer. :crying::crying:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yep seen that
> And OK storm u win
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Illegal to ship here...  gonna have to say it's something else...  and pack it well...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Illegal to ship here...  gonna have to say it's something else...  and pack it well...

Click to collapse



Sh*t man u serious!! 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Nov 10, 2012)

how are yall tonight mafia


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sh*t man u serious!!
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



dead serious...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> dead serious...

Click to collapse



That is a pita , is it only shipping of alcohol? Or all liquids?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Do we have anyone in this thread from Boston? I will pay you to ship me a case of Sam Adams: Boston Brick Red.

Click to collapse



Pretty close to Boston


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> That is a pita , is it only shipping of alcohol? Or all liquids?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Anything containing alcohol...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Pretty close to Boston

Click to collapse



Ship me one too 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

http://www.liquormart.com/shipping/


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Anything containing alcohol...

Click to collapse



Gotcha I will just say its coca cola in a glass bottle and package the **** out of it or just package it and say something else not glass at all and make sure it is packaged super well

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ship me one too
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Since its only on tap, gonna have to be a kegger at your place lol


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Pretty close to Boston

Click to collapse



Find out how much it would be to buy a keg of Boston Brick Red!!!


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Find out how much it would be to buy a keg of Boston Brick Red!!!

Click to collapse



Than we just need find out how to ship a keg


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

this looks really good...

http://www.liquormart.com/beer/dogfish-head-palo-santo-marron-bottles.html


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> http://www.liquormart.com/shipping/

Click to collapse



How the hell is Alaska one of the states they can ship to???


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 10, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Than we just need find out how to ship a keg

Click to collapse



We would need an old old wooden ship.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Than we just need find out how to ship a keg

Click to collapse



2 kegs 

Unless I drive my ass to storms place 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 10, 2012)

http://www.liquormart.com/beer/kegs/keystone-light-1-2-keg2.html  Lets do this!! Lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> this looks really good...
> 
> http://www.liquormart.com/beer/dogfish-head-palo-santo-marron-bottles.html

Click to collapse



I think I have seen that 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 2 kegs
> 
> Unless I drive my ass to storms place
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Kegger at my place!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Kegger at my place!!!!

Click to collapse



Georgia I guess I a plane ride away  wanna buy my plane ticket? 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Georgia I guess I a plane ride away  wanna buy my plane ticket?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I will donate the exact amout that I donated to you on your birthday.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I will donate the exact amout that I donated to you on your birthday.

Click to collapse



A dollar?  plus the 33cent fee  only 100 something left 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Pay close attention to the shipping link info...  it says NO beer to any states...  only the green states can get wine...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> A dollar?  plus the 33cent fee  only 100 something left
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



33cent fee? I thought there was no fee if you gifted it to someone via paypal...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> 33cent fee? I thought there was no fee if you gifted it to someone via paypal...

Click to collapse



Nope.. its all good bro, thought that counts and I appreciate it man 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> 33cent fee? I thought there was no fee if you gifted it to someone via paypal...

Click to collapse



CC or Debit Card always has a fee...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Beer 2: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Cheers!!

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> CC or Debit Card always has a fee...

Click to collapse



Ahh see that is how I manage to stay fee free on paypal. I always send from my bank account and get it deposited back to my bank account. They haven't hit me with any fees as of  yet.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Ahh see that is how I manage to stay fee free on paypal. I always send from my bank account and get it deposited back to my bank account. They haven't hit me with any fees as of  yet.

Click to collapse



Donations are a different story I think..

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Donations are a different story I think..
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Makes sense. Next time I will just copy the email and send it from my paypal account like that.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Makes sense. Next time I will just copy the email and send it from my paypal account like that.

Click to collapse



No worries bro  

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Ahh see that is how I manage to stay fee free on paypal. I always send from my bank account and get it deposited back to my bank account. They haven't hit me with any fees as of  yet.

Click to collapse



Soon as this $1410 hits my account, I'll be PayPaling Beer hopefully, with quite a bit of money...  PO thinks he got me figured?  BS...  This is a 27yr old 3000 sq/ft house I know in and out...  I know all the hiding spots...  tons of good ones...  some that take me a good 15 minutes to get to...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Soon as this $1410 hits my account, I'll be PayPaling Beer hopefully, with quite a bit of money...  PO thinks he got me figured?  BS...  This is a 27yr old 3000 sq/ft house I know in and out...  I know all the hiding spots...  tons of good ones...  some that take me a good 15 minutes to get to...

Click to collapse



So do you want one of each beer I have had? 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 10, 2012)

Beer... I might not be getting halo 4


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> So do you want one of each beer I have had?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



How much will $100 get me?  Shipping in that $100 of course....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> How much will $100 get me?  Shipping in that $100 of course....

Click to collapse



What shipping speed should I use?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 08:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 PM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Beer... I might not be getting halo 4

Click to collapse



 y?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

Well I just figured out where I will be stopping on my way into work tomorrow. 

http://www.greensbeverages.com/beer-ga1.shtml#current


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Well I just figured out where I will be stopping on my way into work tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.greensbeverages.com/beer-ga1.shtml#current

Click to collapse



A total wine like place 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What shipping speed should I use?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's a 6pack weigh?  about 3 lbs?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> What's a 6pack weigh?  about 3 lbs?

Click to collapse



2-3 pounds I guess , I would have to weigh them on my works weigher

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 2-3 pounds I guess , I would have to weigh them on my works weigher
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Weight limit is 70lbs...

I wonder will 4 six packs fit in a Priority Box this size:

23-11/16" x 11-3/4" x 3" or
12" x 12" x 5-1/2"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Weight limit is 70lbs...
> 
> I wonder will 4 six packs fit in a Priority Box this size:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was thinking 24 beers 2 but 3 6 packs  since they are make your own 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------

Cheers!! Beer 3 from San diego:






Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I was thinking 24 beers 2 but 3 6 packs  since they are make your own
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



3 six packs would probably fit in that priority box...  and the shipping is only like $15...


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What shipping speed should I use?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Might get a photon q

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> 3 six packs would probably fit in that priority box...  and the shipping is only like $15...

Click to collapse



Three 6 packs about 12-15 bucks each x 3= ?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 09:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Might get a photon q
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Oh god u are going Motorola 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Three 6 packs about 12-15 bucks each x 3= ?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. Maybe. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol. Maybe.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I would keep an old nexus one rather then a new Motorola 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

Have you tried any Heavy Seas beers yet? http://www.hsbeer.com/beers/

I've had a few of them and they are pretty freaking tasty. (I drink for taste, getting drunk is just a happy side effect.)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Have you tried any Heavy Seas beers yet? http://www.hsbeer.com/beers/
> 
> I've had a few of them and they are pretty freaking tasty. (I drink for taste, getting drunk is just a happy side effect.)

Click to collapse



I drink for both of those as well, I do like my beer with kick and flavor like the current one I am drinking with 9.25 abv

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 10, 2012)

Photon q is nice and someone will sell me it for $200 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Three 6 packs about 12-15 bucks each x 3= ?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like a plan man...  I'll go on the high end with 15 each...  build em all...  surprise me...  so 45 for the beer, and about 15 for shipping...  but I'd rather send 20 for that for the delivery confirmation, and taxes...  I would like to see my beer leave each post office...  and some extra money for your troubles...   [(15 * 3) * 1.07)] + 20 + 10 = $78.15 rounded up to $80....  How's that sound?  You would have to go pick up a box and bring it home...  get both sizes...   pack it super well with paper towels to prevent clanging, etc, etc...  I'm dead serious about this...  are you?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I drink for both of those as well, I do like my beer with kick and flavor like the current one I am drinking with 9.25 abv
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



ABV is one of the reasons I want to try a Rochefort 10. It is 11.3% ABV and has very high ratings from what I've seen.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Sounds like a plan man...  I'll go on the high end with 15 each...  build em all...  surprise me...  so 45 for the beer, and about 15 for shipping...  but I'd rather send 20 for that for the delivery confirmation, and taxes...  I would like to see my beer leave each post office...  and some extra money for your troubles...   [(15 * 3) * 1.07)] + 20 + 10 = $78.15 rounded up to $80....  How's that sound?  You would have to go puck up a box and bring it home...  pack it super well with paper towels to prevent clanging, etc, etc...  I'm dead serious about this...  are you?

Click to collapse



Ya man, sounds good so send via USPS? And get delivery confirmation? Just need tips on packing a box? And what size box did u say? Also what should I tell the post office when shipping? 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Ya man, sounds good so send via USPS? And get delivery confirmation? Just need tips on packing a box? And what size box did u say? Also what should I tell the post office when shipping?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Also u want 18 beer or 24? I messed up there... u would need 4 6 packs 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> ABV is one of the reasons I want to try a Rochefort 10. It is 11.3% ABV and has very high ratings from what I've seen.

Click to collapse



U don't have beers in Georgia with that Mich abv?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya man, sounds good so send via USPS? And get delivery confirmation? Just need tips on packing a box? And what size box did u say? Also what should I tell the post office when shipping?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We do, that's why I want to try it. The link to that Green's Beverages place I posted earlier shows that beer on their list. I've yet to try it, thus I want to. 


Also I just quickly looked into it and it does appear to be illegal to ship alchol via USPS. However, there isn't any laws against shipping it via FedEx or UPS. They have company policies against it, but when is the last time either of those companies actually asked you what you were shipping?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya man, sounds good so send via USPS? And get delivery confirmation? Just need tips on packing a box? And what size box did u say? Also what should I tell the post office when shipping?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not so sure 4 six packs will fit in the largest box...  they have two large box sizes, so grab one of each...  I'll send enough for 4, and if it doesn't fit just keep one...  we're talking only about 15 - 20lbs....  maybe some old pairs of shoes?  or miscellaneous old computer equipment?  hard drives, ram, etc...  do they xray those boxes and stuff?

I have a large box here....  I can snap a pic...

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------

damnit this might not work...  i may just send unnamed person to the rich people grocery store and build some six's....  what pisses me off though, is beer here, the limit is 6% alcohol...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm not so sure 4 six packs will fit in the largest box...  they have two large box sizes, so grab one of each...  I'll send enough for 4, and if it doesn't fit just keep one...  we're talking only about 15 - 20lbs....  maybe some old pairs of shoes?  or miscellaneous old computer equipment?  hard drives, ram, etc...  do they xray those boxes and stuff?
> 
> I have a large box here....  I can snap a pic...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just have him ship it via UPS/FedEX, problem solved.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm not so sure 4 six packs will fit in the largest box...  they have two large box sizes, so grab one of each...  I'll send enough for 4, and if it doesn't fit just keep one...  we're talking only about 15 - 20lbs....  maybe some old pairs of shoes?  or miscellaneous old computer equipment?  hard drives, ram, etc...  do they xray those boxes and stuff?
> 
> I have a large box here....  I can snap a pic...

Click to collapse



I could ask my buddy that works for ups to see what he thinks the best way to send that much beer .. like storm says who actually asks or checks via ups or FedEx..

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

Contemplating a new wallpaper...






Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Just have him ship it via UPS/FedEX, problem solved.

Click to collapse



They don't xray boxes and such?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> They don't xray boxes and such?

Click to collapse



I don't think so dude, like I said my best friend works for ups 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> They don't xray boxes and such?

Click to collapse



Even if they do there is no law against sending it with either of those two carriers. Just say it is Coke memorabilia and then they can't do anything about it. It isn't like they will ask him to open the box.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I don't think so dude, like I said my best friend works for ups
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Shipping will be higher...  doesn't really bother me...  I just need it by the 17th, which is saturday...  I may send the $ from my CC to speed the process...  let me know what your buddy says....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Shipping will be higher...  doesn't really bother me...  I just need it by the 17th, which is saturday...  I may send the $ from my CC to speed the process...  let me know what your buddy says....

Click to collapse



I will talk to him tomorrow and ask him about it

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

I can't stand this kid... 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33912726

how to solve this problem

:banghead:

Edit: I'm wondering if my response wasn't harsh and sarcastic enough. Me thinks not... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I can't stand this kid...
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33912726
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Apex I am getting drunk!! U? Also if u aren't you want to make that wager on pool? 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Apex I am getting drunk!! U? Also if u aren't you want to make that wager on pool?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Lol Dude, I need some more practice but I can play some 'non-wager' rounds with you... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I can't stand this kid...
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33912726
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is the only person I've run into here on XDA that I honestly can't stand. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=4707225


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Lol Dude, I need some more practice but I can play some 'non-wager' rounds with you...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Alright bro, join my game in about 30 seconds 

Edit join now
Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I can't stand this kid...
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33912726
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can't fix that kind of stupidity.  Astounding, I know, but not fixable. 

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> This is the only person I've run into here on XDA that I honestly can't stand.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=4707225

Click to collapse



'Twas fun while it lasted, eh? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> 'Twas fun while it lasted, eh?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



True his BF3 thread was fun but still, the kid CONSTANTLY makes useless thread after useless thread all of which get locked. I just want the kid to go away, forever, to a Siberian prison camp...something along the lines of Gulag.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> This is the only person I've run into here on XDA that I honestly can't stand.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=4707225

Click to collapse



He has yet to create a decent thread.  He just *****es to much.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> This is the only person I've run into here on XDA that I honestly can't stand.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=4707225

Click to collapse



don't forget about the ornery Canadian in the sports thread...

---------- Post added at 10:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> I can't stand this kid...
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33912726
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I posted...


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> This is the only person I've run into here on XDA that I honestly can't stand.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=4707225

Click to collapse



Eh mines an op of the you might be a thread in ot.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Eh mines an op of the you might be a thread in ot.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



wow...  that dude has started 64 threads...  I've started 14....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

"A peaceful day on xda". ????? Is the op of that masterpiece on crack?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> wow...  that dude has started 64 threads...  I've started 14....

Click to collapse



Mm? That's who I'm talking about. Another power hungry RC.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Mm? That's who I'm talking about. Another power hungry RC.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



The iOStoFaggotry guy...  64 threads...


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> "A peaceful day on xda". ????? Is the op of that masterpiece on crack?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



You know it actually reminded me of masterpiece theater on npr. Lulz

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> The iOStoFaggotry guy...  64 threads...

Click to collapse



No someone else. Notice I said RC.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> You know it actually reminded me of masterpiece theater on npr. Lulz
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"
> ...

Click to collapse



MM.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> You know it actually reminded me of masterpiece theater on npr. Lulz
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"
> ...

Click to collapse



I will forever be a Senior Member...  and don't want to be anything else...


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> MM.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Bingo was his name o

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I will forever be a Senior Member...  and don't want to be anything else...

Click to collapse



Amen to that

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

hunger games any good?  had it sittin here for weeks...  might watch it...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> hunger games any good?  had it sittin here for weeks...  might watch it...

Click to collapse



It isn't bad, it isn't anywhere near as good as the book.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> hunger games any good?  had it sittin here for weeks...  might watch it...

Click to collapse



Good but not as good as the book. Read the book way before HG was as popular as it is now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> hunger games any good?  had it sittin here for weeks...  might watch it...

Click to collapse



Saw it the other day thanks to werked. 
Alright movie. Watch it.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Is it at least worth firing up the 5.1 sound?

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 PM ----------




boborone said:


> Saw it the other day thanks to werked.
> Alright movie. Watch it.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



you just want me gone...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Is it at least worth firing up the 5.1?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, it is worth firing up the 5.1


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Is it at least worth firing up the 5.1?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's the only way to watch anything.  That, or really good headphones.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's the only way to watch anything.  That, or really good headphones.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



It sounds great, but the amp needs to be updated to the newest ROM....  I mean the AMPs old...  Not enough tweaking ability...


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

Good game Beer, I think I'm getting warmed up... :thumbup:

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Beer 4: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





F uck these beers are getting me drunk fast!!

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 10, 2012)

Pool 8 ball normal...  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Beer 4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, you're drinking stout. That's what they're meant to do. Steak 'n a bottle... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Pool 8 ball normal...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Game I'd?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Dude, you're drinking stout. That's what they're meant to do. Steak 'n a bottle...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Actually I've had a porter, an IPA and on my second stout 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Game I'd?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Usual

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Usual
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



I joined

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I joined
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Too easy against me, eh? 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Too easy against me, eh?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Apex...  join Quasi

capital Q


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Too easy against me, eh?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Meph is easier I wasn't plan on playing he just posted and I joined 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Apex...  join Quasi
> 
> capital Q

Click to collapse



Dude, you'd destroy me... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

OK I am done with pool for the night

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Dude, you'd destroy me...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



I think u guys are evenly matched

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Dude, you'd destroy me...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



I'm really not that good...  best of 3...  cmon...

too late...  meph stole ur spot...


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm really not that good...  best of 3...  cmon...
> 
> too late...  meph stole ur spot...

Click to collapse



Okay, but which phone to play you on... 

I'm on. Capital "Q"? 

Sent from my MB865


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Okay, but which phone to play you on...
> 
> I'm on. Capital "Q"?
> 
> Sent from my MB865

Click to collapse



meph stole it..  he only gets one game for thievery...  one sec...


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> meph stole it..  he only gets one game for thievery...  one sec...

Click to collapse



By the way, lol'd at what you posted in the A2 forum... 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix 2 MB865


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 10, 2012)

Yo


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Yo

Click to collapse



Whassup, Archangel? 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix 2 MB865


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 10, 2012)

Damnit almost won... That was bull

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Whassup, Archangel?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix 2 MB865

Click to collapse



Extremely bored


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Extremely bored

Click to collapse



Coolstorybra.jpg

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Coolstorybra.jpg
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Foot please meet beerChameleons ass, shake hands will ya?


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

Stupid is what stupid does

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Foot please meet beerChameleons ass, shake hands will ya?

Click to collapse



*****please.jpg your foot would never meet my ass

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> View attachment 1470674
> View attachment 1470675
> 
> Stupid is what stupid does
> ...

Click to collapse



OMG


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> *****please.jpg your foot would never meet my ass
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Care to test your theory?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Care to test your theory?

Click to collapse



Ya go call a senior mod and ban me 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya go call a senior mod and ban me
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



If you're banned, we can't test the theory


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> If you're banned, we can't test the theory

Click to collapse



y u no stop fapping in hangout


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> y u no stop fapping in hangout

Click to collapse



I was always told, if you're good at something, get paid for it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> If you're banned, we can't test the theory

Click to collapse



Exactly my point 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Exactly my point
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Eh... Ok


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

Geez I leave for half an hour, and come back to foot-in-ass threats.  Super.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Geez I leave for half an hour, and come back to foot-in-ass threats.  Super.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Its all the damn archangel fault 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## a.cid (Nov 10, 2012)

Gm
Whose foot and whose ass?

I think I'll get my hair dyed blue...
I went all blonde (that is not normal here), back in 7th grade...
Kicked me out of school for 3 days, said I should get it black again if I want to return...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Gm
> Whose foot and whose ass?
> 
> I think I'll get my hair dyed blue...
> ...

Click to collapse



Once you go black, you never go back.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Geez I leave for half an hour, and come back to foot-in-ass threats.  Super.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



lol. 



BeerChameleon said:


> Its all the damn archangel fault
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



no its not...you had to make a stupid comment :silly:


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Once you go black, you never go back.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



america proved that point


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> 
> no its not...you had to make a stupid comment :silly:

Click to collapse



All I did was complimenting your story as cool 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Once you go black, you never go back.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



No political discussion allowed.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> No political discussion allowed.

Click to collapse



Lulz!

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Nov 10, 2012)

greetings

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

Trell.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

Sup Trell.

Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Tell sup?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> All I did was complimenting your story as cool
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



by being a troll 


i hate trying to quit smoking,so if i act more like a ****,now you know why.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 10, 2012)

My fathers a heavy smoker...
Really smokes a lot...

Maybe 25 cigs a day...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 10, 2012)

thats not possible for me anymore


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> by being a troll
> 
> 
> i hate trying to quit smoking,so if i act more like a ****,now you know why.

Click to collapse



Try switching drugs like alcohol or caffeine or chewing gum or toothpicks.. 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

a.cid said:


> My fathers a heavy smoker...
> Really smokes a lot...
> 
> Maybe 25 cigs a day...
> ...

Click to collapse



That's not a lot to me.  I smoke about 20 at work.  Then the beer comes out and who knows after that.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> All I did was complimenting your story as cool
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse





BeerChameleon said:


> Try switching drugs like alcohol or caffeine or chewing gum or toothpicks..
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



cant afford to get addicted to anything else thats legal or not.


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey Trell. 

Good game, Quasi... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## a.cid (Nov 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's not a lot to me.  I smoke about 20 at work.  Then the beer comes out and who knows after that.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Do you smoke near your two daughters?


Yeah, that's what pisses me off...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> cant afford to get addicted to anything else thats legal or not.

Click to collapse



Caffeine and gum are cheap 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 11:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Hey Trell.
> 
> Good game, Quasi...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Want to play?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Caffeine and gum are cheap
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Best of three? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Apex usual game id for 8 ball or anyone else...

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Do you smoke near your two daughters?
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what pisses me off...
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course not.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> View attachment 1470674
> View attachment 1470675
> 
> Stupid is what stupid does
> ...

Click to collapse



Inverted apps or theme?


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Caffeine and gum are cheap
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



im broke. truestory.jpg


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> im broke. truestory.jpg

Click to collapse



Fair enough however gum and caffeine are cheaper then cigarettes

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Inverted apps or theme?

Click to collapse



theme

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=25449096&postcount=4


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 10, 2012)

everyone playing pool?


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> everyone playing pool?

Click to collapse



You still playing pocket pool?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

guess ima watch this movie...


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> guess ima watch this movie...

Click to collapse



Movie makes up for predictable story.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> You still playing pocket pool?

Click to collapse



not with you around here


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Sorry apex I don't know what happen... but I will play maybe tomorrow for wager.. I am going to bed

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sorry apex I don't know what happen... but I will play maybe tomorrow for wager.. I am going to bed
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



No worries man... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Movie makes up for predictable story.

Click to collapse



just a little wierd so far...


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> just a little wierd so far...

Click to collapse



And it just gets weirder.

Imagine Promethius meets Spy Kids. That's that movie.


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

You know, as much as I try to help people out, and with the (now) two help threads for n00bs and people who have bricked, I feel like I've taken on not just these two threads to maintain, but rather like 4 additional full-time jobs. Someone, please kill me... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You know, as much as I try to help people out, and with the (now) two help threads for n00bs and people who have bricked, I feel like I've taken on not just these two threads to maintain, but rather like 4 additional full-time jobs. Someone, please kill me...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



You know I will. I will even deliver.

---------- Post added at 01:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------

This is the same girl who played in Spy Kids. 







Don't you feel old now?

And also a pervert?


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

No, not old. Only slightly perverted. Well, a little more than slightly. Thanks for making me feel like a creep in your attempt to make me feel old... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No, not old. Only slightly perverted. Well, a little more than slightly. Thanks for making me feel like a creep in your attempt to make me feel old...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



She's 24 now. 

:beer:



_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> She's 24 now.
> 
> :beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah, to be 10 years younger. Not that it stops me nowadays, but assuming I know now what I didn't then, I'd be something muses would write about thousands of years before I was even born... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Ah, to be 10 years younger. Not that it stops me nowadays, but assuming I know now what I didn't then, I'd be something muses would write about thousands of years before I was even born...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Eh believe me. It's a drag having that curse upon one's self. Day in and day out, they crawl on my fence like cats in heat. Wouldn't wish this hell on my enemies.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 10, 2012)

haha,shes only 4 years older then me. i dont feel bad one bit


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

I would do countless unspeakable things with her.

She has been added to my list, the other memebers of that list include but are not limited to, Jewel Staite and Julia Stiles.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

Not sure if David (BeerC) is still here, but I just ordered the webcam you linked me.  Thanks again dude.


And a *HUGE* thank you to Quasi, who made it possible.  You're a stud.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 10, 2012)

note to self. dont show my smartness inside an irc chat room


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> note to self. dont show my smartness inside an irc chat room

Click to collapse



Why not?  That's the place where you're supposed to let it all fly.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

Mafia IRC is the one place I won't venture.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Mafia IRC is the one place I won't venture.

Click to collapse



Ive never been there.  I only wonder what they say about me.

---------- Post added at 12:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 AM ----------

Instead, I go to Jazsek's OT channel, but it's dead a lot.  fun place to be when a few of us are there.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ive never been there.  I only wonder what they say about me.

Click to collapse



The world may never know.

Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.


----------



## undercover (Nov 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ive never been there.  I only wonder what they say about me.

Click to collapse



You don't wanna know! 

Morning people! 


Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You don't wanna know!
> 
> Morning people!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



morning?  yeah, I guess it is.  12:30am here.


----------



## undercover (Nov 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> morning?  yeah, I guess it is.  12:30am here.

Click to collapse



08:30 where I am.  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Why not?  That's the place where you're supposed to let it all fly.

Click to collapse



i got soo many scientific questions at once...was able to answer them all an debunk a few myths


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> 08:30 where I am.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Funny, because thank's to the Olympics this year, I finally know the time difference between the west coast US and you people.:victory:


----------



## undercover (Nov 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Funny, because thank's to the Olympics this year, I finally know the time difference between the west coast US and you people.:victory:

Click to collapse



Lol. I've heard your tv didn't do a great job at covering events. That was in the papers. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lol. I've heard your tv didn't do a great job at covering events. That was in the papers.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We did just fine....not sure what you mean.


----------



## undercover (Nov 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> We did just fine....not sure what you mean.

Click to collapse



Can't remember exactly, but they were complaining about event coverage by some big channel. Like showing minor events instead of bigger ones, cutting events etc. As I said, I can't remember exactly. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Can't remember exactly, but they were complaining about event coverage by some big channel. Like showing minor events instead of bigger ones, cutting events etc. As I said, I can't remember exactly.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well, Yeah, things don't always line up with American's typical viewing hours, but I've just come to accept it.  It happened in Lillehammer, and in Sydney.

Bejing was perfect....it was pretty much dead-on with our 5-10pm viewing schedule.


----------



## undercover (Nov 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well, Yeah, things don't always line up with American's typical viewing hours, but I've just come to accept it.  It happened in Lillehammer, and in Sydney.
> 
> Bejing was perfect....it was pretty much dead-on with our 5-10pm viewing schedule.

Click to collapse



I see. Rio will be great for you. Winter Olympic on the other hand won't. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I see. Rio will be great for you. Winter Olympic on the other hand won't.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I just roll with it.  I just enjoy watching amazing athletes attain their goals in as close to real-time as possible.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I just roll with it.  I just enjoy watching amazing athletes attain their goals in as close to real-time as possible.

Click to collapse



I just enjoy watchng America destroy every other country over and over.





And I killded the thread.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No, not old. Only slightly perverted. Well, a little more than slightly. Thanks for making me feel like a creep in your attempt to make me feel old...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Don't feel bad in the least dude...  I'll be honest, 16 or older is good enough for me...  and I'm fixing to be 32...  i'm a dirty old man...  creepy?  I'll let yall decide that...  When I was 26 I banged a 16yr old...  thought she was 18...  what she said anyways...  scared for months after that one...


----------



## undercover (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Don't feel bad in the least dude...  I'll be honest, 16 or older is good enough for me...  and I'm fixing to be 32...  i'm a dirty old man...  creepy?  I'll let yall decide that...  When I was 26 I banged a 16yr old...  thought she was 18...  what she said anyways...  scared for months after that one...

Click to collapse



Scared or scarred? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Scared or scarred?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



scared man...  that **** ain't legal...  it was the tightest i ever had tho...  guess my previous post explains that one...

---------- Post added at 03:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 AM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> I just enjoy watchng America destroy every other country over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it doesn't really bother me when America goes on a rampage somewhere...  I'm quite proud of it actually...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

I find myself wondering about werked...


Upon declaring that I'm aparrantly her "favorite" (along with our mama, BD), she disappeared.

Please tell me I wasn't included in an internet suicide note.


----------



## undercover (Nov 10, 2012)

Legal age here is 16. Is it 18 in the states? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Legal age here is 16. Is it 18 in the states?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Depends on the state.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I find myself wondering about werked...
> 
> 
> Upon declaring that I'm aparrantly her "favorite" (along with our mama, BD), she disappeared.
> ...

Click to collapse



prob just busy with a buncha work or something...  maybe bricked the phone?



tinky1 said:


> Legal age here is 16. Is it 18 in the states?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





StormMcCloud said:


> Depends on the state.

Click to collapse



yea it varies by state....  but theres still more to it...  here in MS it's 16, but that doesn't mean I can bang a 16yr old...  I would either need her father's consent, or she has to be emancipated...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I find myself wondering about werked...
> 
> 
> Upon declaring that I'm aparrantly her "favorite" (along with our mama, BD), she disappeared.
> ...

Click to collapse



Werked seems too smart to do anything that dumb. 

She is probably just busy.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Werked seems too smart to do anything that dumb.
> 
> She is probably just busy.

Click to collapse



I agree...

---------- Post added at 04:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 AM ----------

Post up your brick count folks...  im curious...  mine is zero still...  that's a technical zero though ...  I used to flash 4 motorola razr v3's at a time to unbranded software and two of em bricked because of bad cords...  I fixed them with a SmartClip...  so those don't count...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I agree...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 AM ----------
> 
> Post up your brick count folks...  im curios...  mine is zero still...  that's a technical zero though ...  I used to flash 4 motorola razr v3's at a time to unbranded software and two of em bricked because of bad cords...  I fixed them with a SmartClip...  so those don't count...

Click to collapse



Just one. 

My old OG EVO, I was running CM7 it rebooted for no reason and it was bricked.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Just one.
> 
> My old OG EVO, I was running CM7 it rebooted for no reason and it was bricked.

Click to collapse



I kinda consider that a technical zero too man...


----------



## a.cid (Nov 10, 2012)

No bricks!
Countless froyo to gb to ics to jb and backways, nothing so far...
Comes clean on other Samsung's too...

Scared/broke enough not to mess with HTC 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## undercover (Nov 10, 2012)

Zero here too. I think anyone sensible enough can do with no bricks. And everyone on this thread seem to be, well, maybe not sensible, but smart enough for sure 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

a.cid said:


> No bricks!
> Countless froyo to gb to ics to jb and backways, nothing so far...
> Comes clean on other Samsung's too...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HTC isn't so bad...  gotta unlock the bootloader, and almost always have to adb the recovery on...  lemme think...  i've done a nexus one, and a thunderbolt, and a rezound...  and one of the razrs, can't remember which...  not htc but it was bootloader locked...  it was the one where you had to 'catch the boot'  laughed my ass off when i did that phone....


----------



## werked (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey and good morning, everyone. Aww, y'all missed me.  Also, y'all were correct.... Not bricked, just busy.  so, how's everyone??


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

werked said:


> Hey and good morning, everyone. Aww, y'all missed me.  Also, y'all were correct.... Not bricked, just busy.  so, how's everyone??

Click to collapse



Yay!!! Werked is back!!! 

My toe hurts, other than that I'm good. How are you?



To cut off my toe or not to cut off my toe...


----------



## cascabel (Nov 10, 2012)

hey storm, werked. 
i'm not too good. about to run out of ice. :banghead:

thread is quiet today. where's everyone? 

edit: i killed the thread. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## werked (Nov 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yay!!! Werked is back!!!
> 
> My toe hurts, other than that I'm good. How are you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm good, thanks for asking. What's wrong with your toe??


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

werked said:


> I'm good, thanks for asking. What's wrong with your toe??

Click to collapse



I dropped something on it about a month ago and it broke off part of the nail. The nail grew back and is now ingrown and it hurts like a son of a b**ch. Gotta go to the doctor next week.


----------



## werked (Nov 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I dropped something on it about a month ago and it broke off part of the nail. The nail grew back and is now ingrown and it hurts like a son of a b**ch. Gotta go to the doctor next week.

Click to collapse



Ouch!! Hope you get that taken care of. I'm no stranger to toe and foot pain, it can definitely ruin your day. We tend to take our toes for granted, only when they are out of commission do we realize how important they are to daily life lol.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 10, 2012)

werked said:


> Ouch!! Hope you get that taken care of. I'm no stranger to toe and foot pain, it can definitely ruin your day. We tend to take our toes for granted, only when they are out of commission do we realize how important they are to daily life lol.

Click to collapse



Amen to that.


----------



## K.A. (Nov 10, 2012)

Hola all, folks!! Mornin'/'Noon/'Night.. 
Ssup?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 10, 2012)

Sup 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 10:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 AM ----------








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## huggs (Nov 10, 2012)

Mornin guys.

Werked, I dated a woman who had a bad ingrown toenail, I got to see the doc cut her toe and the nail so it'd grow back the right way.
Didn't look too terribly painful, but she did cry like she was being murdered.


----------



## undercover (Nov 10, 2012)

huggs said:


> Mornin guys.
> 
> Werked, I dated a woman who had a bad ingrown toenail, I got to see the doc cut her toe and the nail so it'd grow back the right way.
> Didn't look too terribly painful, but she did cry like she was being murdered.

Click to collapse



That sounds reassuring lol. Hope Storm doesn't read that. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Post up your brick count folks...  im curious...  mine is zero still...  that's a technical zero though ...  I used to flash 4 motorola razr v3's at a time to unbranded software and two of em bricked because of bad cords...  I fixed them with a SmartClip...  so those don't count...

Click to collapse



One brick, though a soft one, it was unrecoverable. After flashing 2nd ICS leak on my Attic 2, and trying to use the FXZ, I bricked with no way to recover since the cdt.bin wouldn't flash. So, I hooked up the motherboard to my car battery and sent it back to Motorola for an exchange.

I realize I've told this story before, but for those who hadn't heard, thar she be.

Also, good morning everyone! :beer:

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 10, 2012)

I finally got some sleep. 
Part of the problem was every time I started to fall asleep, my phone rang. (no, I cannot shut it off) 



Also, @Bobo: your little comment wasn't appreciated. 
#justsayin 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> She's 24 now.
> 
> :beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Only 1 year younger then me , damn she got hot 






TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not sure if David (BeerC) is still here, but I just ordered the webcam you linked me.  Thanks again dude.
> 
> 
> And a *HUGE* thank you to Quasi, who made it possible.  You're a stud.

Click to collapse



Awesome skinny!! Possible hangout Monday?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> One brick, though a soft one, it was unrecoverable. After flashing 2nd ICS leak on my Attic 2, and trying to use the FXZ, I bricked with no way to recover since the cdt.bin wouldn't flash. So, I hooked up the motherboard to my car battery and sent it back to Motorola for an exchange.
> 
> I realize I've told this story before, but for those who hadn't heard, thar she be.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No hard bricks here. I've had the occasional hiccups but nothing Odin couldn't fix


----------



## trell959 (Nov 10, 2012)

Salutations

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

Can anyone tell me why Slim Bean on my SGSIII flashes at the home screen after closing an app, like it's having a seizure? 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## huggs (Nov 10, 2012)

It only flashes like that in Antarctica.
It's to keep the penguins from stealing your device.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 10, 2012)

Afternoon everyone

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Afternoon everyone
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Morning juggles  man those beers got me drunk last night 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 10, 2012)

Well you was drinking stout, tends to do that to you

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

huggs said:


> It only flashes like that in Antarctica.
> It's to keep the penguins from stealing your device.

Click to collapse



Seems legit... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well you was drinking stout, tends to do that to you
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



I know lol plus the beers I buy always have 7-10 abv so ya.. lol

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 10, 2012)

So what's everyone up to. Glad to see the thread has got back to some sort of order

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> So what's everyone up to. Glad to see the thread has got back to some sort of order
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Hangover recovery  
Lol 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hangover recovery
> Lol
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Well don't come round here for any sympathy because you know you won't get it. Self inflicted and all that

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well don't come round here for any sympathy because you know you won't get it. Self inflicted and all that
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Not looking for sympathy, just telling you what I am up to 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 10, 2012)

Afternoon, mafia.

I'm phoneless


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 10, 2012)

On subject, rooted three  phones. Thought I'd bricked the first but just forgot to flash boot.img so none for me.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Afternoon, mafia.
> 
> I'm phoneless

Click to collapse



Sold phone :check 
Now phoneless : check 
Noonecares.jpg : check 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey Bd

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sold phone :check
> Now phoneless : check
> Noonecares.jpg : check
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Lol...

Buying a new one in a couple days. Meh. Boring without a phone


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol...
> 
> Buying a new one in a couple days. Meh. Boring without a phone

Click to collapse



What you getting

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sold phone :check
> Now phoneless : check
> Noonecares.jpg : check
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



^^^This^^^







Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 10, 2012)

Tuesday really can't get here any quicker 


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey apex, Kc

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Apex pool? 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## undercover (Nov 10, 2012)

Persistence pays off. Just got GS3 white for wife on a 24m contract, 600min, unlimited texts, 1gb data for £28.50 a month. The rest comparable contracts start from £36 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey juggles, how you doing man?


I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 10, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> What you getting
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Idk yet


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hey apex, Kc
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Hey man, what's up? 





BeerChameleon said:


> Apex pool?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I'll hit you up later, eating breakfast. A huge goddamm breakfast, which will probably throw me into a food coma... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hey man, what's up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



K that's cool I am about to eat a huge lunch 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## undercover (Nov 10, 2012)

Are you them stereotypical Americans with xxxxxxxxxl size plate and xxxxxxxl size clothing? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 10, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 01:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Are you them stereotypical Americans with xxxxxxxxxl size plate and xxxxxxxl size clothing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



That's enough of that 
We're not doing stereotypes here. 
Your post is not funny and I award you no points 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hey man, what's up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











KidCarter93 said:


> Hey juggles, how you doing man?
> 
> 
> I've been approved by Snowflake. Jealous?

Click to collapse



I'm good cheers, nice to see this thread settled down again

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 10, 2012)

BD didn't you have a Nook Tablet? I think I remember you from my noob days


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> BD didn't you have a Nook Tablet? I think I remember you from my noob days

Click to collapse



No. I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 (1st gen) 
Btw..... You're STILL in your "n00b days" 
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 (1st gen)
> Btw..... You're STILL in your "n00b days"
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I swear you had a Nook Tablet.. oh well.

Anywho. Gonna go root the family NT and play some pool on it


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I swear you had a Nook Tablet.. oh well.
> 
> Anywho. Gonna go root the family NT and play some pool on it

Click to collapse



Ummmm..... No. I think I would've remembered that 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummmm..... No. I think I would've remembered that
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I know that lol

Must have been someone else...


----------



## undercover (Nov 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Shame I was misunderstood, and i apologise if i offended anyone. If I ever mention stereotypes it's only to ridicule stereotypes themseves as I know from my personal experience how inaccurate they are, being a foreigner myself.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 10, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm good cheers, nice to see this thread settled down again
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Glad to hear it 
And yeah it's all nice and calm now 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 10, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Shame I was misunderstood, and i apologise if i offended anyone. If I ever mention stereotypes it's only to ridicule stereotypes themseves as I know from my personal experience how inaccurate they are, being a foreigner myself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



.^^^^^An even better example not to use them. Even jokingly 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Glad to hear it
> And yeah it's all nice and calm now
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



I decided to leave for a bit until it had. Glad it didn't take too long.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 10, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I decided to leave for a bit until it had. Glad it didn't take too long.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



I didn't even notice because I haven't really been here myself. I either couldn't be bothered or I was busy 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I didn't even notice because I haven't really been here myself. I either couldn't be bothered or I was busy
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



Nice to see I was missed then.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 10, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Nice to see I was missed then.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



At least I had a good reason though 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 10, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> At least I had a good reason though
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



Yeah well, just because you've been in hiding I see you lurking. 

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 10, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Yeah well, just because you've been in hiding I see you lurking.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Only because I still post in other places. If I didn't, noone would know :what:


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

Want to see the minds of nerds go corrupt in 
























3





















2




















1


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Want to see the minds of nerds go corrupt in

Click to collapse



I remember the scene, I'm sure I've not seen that shot though

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 10, 2012)

Hello everybody!! 

'sup Bobo? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Hello everybody!!
> 
> 'sup Bobo?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not much, how you hanging?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 10, 2012)

Evening M_T_M 

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 10, 2012)

Good afternoon M_T_M


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 10, 2012)

Evening Ronnie, how's you?

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 10, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Evening Ronnie, how's you?
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Doing good, u


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 10, 2012)

I'll be doing better when I get the little un off to bed I can do some work then

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 10, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'll be doing better when I get the little un off to bed I can do some work then
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



I can understand that


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 10, 2012)

Sup all ya guys and gals

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 10, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi all

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey buddy... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hey buddy...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Sup?

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi pp

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi jugg

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Not much, how you hanging?

Click to collapse



Here in Ennis doing more volunteering work 

___________________________
If I had a nickel for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Here in Ennis doing more volunteering work
> 
> ___________________________
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



You like to shoot guns? I got a bud out there who owns maybe 100 acres or so. Has some trailer homes out there in the field. Loves to toss propane tanks in em and shoot the buildings till they blow. 

Also stay till later and take the missus to the drive in. They got a nice one.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## a.cid (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow, doesn't anyone get hurt?
Propane's insanely flamable!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> You like to shoot guns? I got a bud out there who owns maybe 100 acres or so. Has some trailer homes out there in the field. Loves to toss propane tanks in em and shoot the buildings till they blow.
> 
> Also stay till later and take the missus to the drive in. They got a nice one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't have a single weapon mate.  And about the drive in. ...sounds like a plan....I'll look it up 
Thanks! 

___________________________
If I had a nickel for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 10, 2012)

Propane tanks go up lovely, I've created a few craters with those

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey arch


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 10, 2012)

2 more days an ill be little bit more happy.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Mother of God....

$1410 just showed up in my account...  and another $3k added to my balance...  I fckin love MS...  where else can a state prisoner get unemployment?


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Mother of God....
> 
> $1410 just showed up in my account...  and another $3k added to my balance...  I fckin love MS...  where else can a state prisoner get unemployment?

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 10, 2012)

Hiya 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## trell959 (Nov 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hiya
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Heya

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Mother of God....
> 
> $1410 just showed up in my account...  and another $3k added to my balance...  I fckin love MS...  where else can a state prisoner get unemployment?

Click to collapse



You see my pm? 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Heya
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Heya
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey trell 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You see my pm?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes maam...  wish I could help ya with it, I'm pretty good at looking at something and knowing how it comes apart...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm gonna work on it tomorrow. If you're around I may ask for some help... But most likely I'll be able to do it no problem 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 05:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------

Edit: I quoted your post QM and it didn't show up in my post 0.o 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## trell959 (Nov 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You see my pm?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What are you up to?







boborone said:


> Hey trell
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Yo Bobo! Long time no see!

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What are you up to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You might see me if you didn't drop in to say hi and leave 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## werked (Nov 10, 2012)

Sup y'all. Shopping with mom, grandma, aunt and a 3 year old. Good times.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

werked said:


> Sup y'all. Shopping with mom, grandma, aunt and a 3 year old. Good times.

Click to collapse



We miss ya werked....  sup everyone else?


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> We miss ya werked....  sup everyone else?

Click to collapse



Yep we miss her,  I am just chilling


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi everyone.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm back... 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## trell959 (Nov 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> You might see me if you didn't drop in to say hi and leave
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Hey I never leave, I lurk 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey I never leave, I lurk
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Y u no post moar? 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Nov 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm back...
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Are you ever away? 

Edit.
I'm deadly.......


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Nov 10, 2012)

How is everyone mafia? Babydoll yall doin good around yalls way? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

Sup fleur, BD, and crew.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Apex (Nov 10, 2012)

Am I the only one who hates those "motion-activated" paper towel dispensers in public restrooms? I mean, my hand are wet, right? I need more than the size of a single square of toilet paper to dry them. Stupid inventions... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Am I the only one who hates those "motion-activated" paper towel dispensers in public restrooms? I mean, my hand are wet, right? I need more than the size of a single square of toilet paper to dry them. Stupid inventions...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Its all useless, cuz we all pull the door open with the same door handle.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 10, 2012)

Who wants it shipped? 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 10, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Who wants it shipped?
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



I think the rich people grocery store actually has that...


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Who wants it shipped?
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Who are you

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Who are you
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



No one

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## boborone (Nov 10, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> No one
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Bye bye sweet cheeks! 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 11, 2012)

Last night some folks were talking bout shipping some Sam Adams 

I'm a little late but it was my 2 yr olds birthday party today 
Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

Xda is boring tonight. No one wants to have a conversation with me.  Not many questions to answer either. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 11, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Xda is boring tonight. No one wants to have a conversation with me.  Not many questions to answer either.

Click to collapse



Le me is busy writing articles.

What did you wish to talk about? Or maybe you could troll IRC?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Xda is boring tonight. No one wants to have a conversation with me.  Not many questions to answer either.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 11, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Xda is boring tonight. No one wants to have a conversation with me.  Not many questions to answer either.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Maybe it's u they don't want to talk too lol


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Maybe it's u they don't want to talk too lol

Click to collapse



What have I done??? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 11, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> What have I done???
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just messing with you


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



this

:good:


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Are you ever away?
> 
> Edit.
> I'm dead .......

Click to collapse



FTFY 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> FTFY
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



That was in regards to me killing the thread. Just felt the pulse, seems to be still going... For now. 


Edit. See? Again! 
Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> That was in regards to me killing the thread. Just felt the pulse, seems to be still going... For now.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Until it dies again 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## trell959 (Nov 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Y u no post moar?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Busy trell is busy! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 11, 2012)

Got back from my final birthday celebration  I got 100 bucks and I just bought a bunch of good beer 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Until it dies again

Click to collapse



Then we delete teh mafia forever!?
Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

Inadvertantly wiped all my files again....  sigh...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Inadvertantly wiped all my files again....  sigh...

Click to collapse



I accidentally dirty flashed a new version of the ROM I've been running and it fixed all the problems I was having. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I accidentally dirty flashed a new version of the ROM I've been running and it fixed all the problems I was having.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



LOL nice...  id go ahead and upgrade my ROM, but I think it's time to wipe both drives and start over...


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Then we delete teh mafia forever!?
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



He's at it again.... 

Edit. Might as well, it's dead anyway. 

Meanwhile, I got a bit busy at work 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Nov 11, 2012)

Why is there a cyclops smilie?
Under what rare circumstance is that smilie to be used?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

http://www.michaelbach.de/ot/mot_adaptSpiral/index.html


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

Morning all

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 11, 2012)

huggs said:


> Why is there a cyclops smilie?
> Under what rare circumstance is that smilie to be used?

Click to collapse



In case someone has an eye infection so they go to get it dealt with and the operation gets all messed up. They've then got a smiley so they don't feel left out :cyclops:


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

im bored...  just chillin with my niece...  maybe ill find a movie...


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning all
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Morning. 



KidCarter93 said:


> In case someone has an eye infection so they go to get it dealt with and the operation gets all messed up. They've then got a smiley so they don't feel left out :cyclops:
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



Or if someone poked you in the eye and you like pain so you smile....


----------



## trell959 (Nov 11, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

Doesn't matter, don't see the Cyclops smile on the app
In fact I'm pretty sure I've still yet to see it
I'm your huckleberry


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 11, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Or if someone poked you in the eye and you like pain so you smile....

Click to collapse



I guess that could work to 
And for the  smiley, he/she was eating alphabetty spaghetti and sneezed so the ??? shot through their head 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey mafia!! Evening going to eat then start drinking a lot of beer and halo 4 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I guess that could work to
> And for the  smiley, he/she was eating alphabetty spaghetti and sneezed so the ??? shot through their head
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



Or he's got cold and a nose full of stuff and sneezed upwards somehow, so it's going up and falling down while he's watching. 

---------- Post added at 01:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 AM ----------

Did. I. Just. Kill. It. Again? :crying:


----------



## Phistachio (Nov 11, 2012)

Sup guise 

Already 2AM and not sleepy at all


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Sup guise
> 
> Already 2AM and not sleepy at all

Click to collapse



Sup dude

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Sup guise
> 
> Already 2AM and not sleepy at all

Click to collapse



Hey there. 2am here too. Bored more than sleepy. 


Skinny, did you see that pic by malybrun in ot photo thread? Drums made of wood. Thought of you the second i saw it.


----------



## Phistachio (Nov 11, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Hey there. 2am here too. Bored more than sleepy.
> 
> 
> Skinny, did you see that pic by malybrun in ot photo thread? Drums made of wood. Thought of you the second i saw it.

Click to collapse



Portugal and UK have the same timezone  I'm discussing with a friend the possibilty to import a GNote 2 from the US, but it doesn't seem to work out because of the USPS ban on lithium battery shipments to international places 



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sup dude
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



All cool, had some concerts, and finally on a 2-day vacation after a LOT of work/practice...


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Portugal and UK have the same timezone  I'm discussing with a friend the possibilty to import a GNote 2 from the US, but it doesn't seem to work out because of the USPS ban on lithium battery shipments to international places
> 
> 
> 
> All cool, had some concerts, and finally on a 2-day vacation after a LOT of work/practice...

Click to collapse



Why from US? Can't get it in EU? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phistachio (Nov 11, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Why from US? Can't get it in EU?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My carrier only has the N7105, and I want the N7100 for customization...

And from the US, if it wasn't for the USPS bad news, would be 570€, N7100, unlocked, instead of around 540€ (tmn.pt is running a massive discount on samsung phones), locked and N7105... :/

Tough decision. I'm also not sure whether to pick up the Note 2 or the Padfone 2...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> LOL nice...  id go ahead and upgrade my ROM, but I think it's time to wipe both drives and start over...

Click to collapse



Yeah. Sometimes it's good to update
sometimes it's not.




tinky1 said:


> He's at it again....
> 
> Edit. Might as well, it's dead anyway.
> 
> Meanwhile, I got a bit busy at work

Click to collapse



Yup.

Doooooo eeeeeetttt, M_T_M.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## loneagl (Nov 11, 2012)

Hello guys, I wonder if I can post here?
Few days back I did post but was promptly kicked off.
A senior member(Beerchameleon) then very kindly explained the rules.
I asked Dexter_ 93 and he said he was ok with it.
If any of you mind,I won't post again.
Regards..


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Hey there. 2am here too. Bored more than sleepy.
> 
> 
> Skinny, did you see that pic by malybrun in ot photo thread? Drums made of wood. Thought of you the second i saw it.

Click to collapse



Yup, in fact my wife found it yesterday and texted it to me lol

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 11, 2012)

Good evening mafia

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey pistachiosomething 

Long time no see

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------




loneagl said:


> Hello guys, I wonder if I can post here?
> Few days back I did post but was promptly kicked off.
> A senior member(Beerchameleon) then very kindly explained the rules.
> I asked Dexter_ 93 and he said he was ok with it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Who you be
Splain lone rider

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## loneagl (Nov 11, 2012)

Well professionally I am a just-passed out dentist.I own a galaxy sl I9003 which I plan to switch next month or so..
    Really not sure of what details I am supposed to give..

"your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Well professionally I am a just-passed out dentist.I own a galaxy sl I9003 which I plan to switch next month or so..
> Really not sure of what details I am supposed to give..
> 
> "your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."

Click to collapse



hmmmm need moar


----------



## werked (Nov 11, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Well professionally I am a just-passed out dentist.I own a galaxy sl I9003 which I plan to switch next month or so..
> Really not sure of what details I am supposed to give..
> 
> "your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."

Click to collapse



Bobo needs moar


see
vvvv




boborone said:


> hmmmm need moar

Click to collapse



Hey, Bobo.... How's it goin :beer:?? 
Where is everyone tonight??


----------



## loneagl (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok.I joined XDA on 1st April,2012.I haven't developed anything because I live in a hostel and don't have a laptop/PC..and with gruelling schedules we hardly get time to sleep.
   I will be starting to learn Linux/android these holidays and already enrolled in an academy for a crash course.
   Currently,I am preparing for my post graduate exams..

"your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 11, 2012)

Morning all

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Phistachio (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey pistachiosomething
> 
> Long time no see
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, indeed! I've been very busy lately, lots of concerts (paid concert too  ), and I'm finally resting a bit now... Pretty drunk atm too, and proud of it at all XD

What about you?


----------



## werked (Nov 11, 2012)

Am I the only one who wonders why a "prepper" would go on a tv show to broadcast to everyone what they have and where it is?? 
Anywho.... Everyone had a good weekend?? It's been real nice here in NC today and supposed to be even nicer tomorrow. Thinking about throwing some meat in the smoker tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi there werked, and pp (I still love saying that)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

What up peoples?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

Howdy Storm

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 11, 2012)

Ignored...  lol.

I wish i had a phone still

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Ignored...  lol.
> 
> I wish i had a phone still
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You haven't posted anything in a bit...am I a mind reader?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 11, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Good evening mafia
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wasn't that like an hour ago?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wasn't that like an hour ago?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Not even. An dnobpdy rewpone dto it, lul

It is hard to type om this. Lol

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codeknight11 (Nov 11, 2012)

Banana 




Signature? No 
What if you steal money from my Swiss bank account, just in case?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

Ah well.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ah well.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Someone should play pool witg me

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

This thing is sex on wheels.






Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> This thing is sex on wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse



I just wish the photo included the whole thing.  I'm in love.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> This thing is sex on wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> What up peoples?

Click to collapse



Dilated peoples 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dilated peoples
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



I never heard that band, but i've always liked the name.


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I never heard that band, but i've always liked the name.

Click to collapse



Not sure you'd like em. I dig that music though. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Not sure you'd like em. I dig that music though.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



It's all gravy.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> This thing is sex on wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What type of bike is that?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> What type of bike is that?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Looks like a completely custom bobber.

Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> What type of bike is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



an awesome one 



StormMcCloud said:


> Looks like a completely custom bobber.
> 
> Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.

Click to collapse



most likely.  no logos, anywhere.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

Speaking of bikes, I want a Honda Ruckus.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Speaking of bikes, I want a Honda Ruckus.

Click to collapse



My coworker just got one, and he loves it!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My coworker just got one, and he loves it!

Click to collapse



Dude you can customize those things so easily, it is crazy. 






If you throw a GY6 motor on them you can hit ~45mph.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Dude you can customize those things so easily, it is crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



haha, awesome example.  I meant to check the speedo to see how fast they go.


edit:  just read the text under your pic.  im only a little retarded.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> haha, awesome example.  I meant to check the speedo to see how fast they go.
> 
> 
> edit:  just read the text under your pic.  im only a little retarded.

Click to collapse



On the stock 50cc motor they can hit the low 30s on a downhill.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> On the stock 50cc motor they can hit the low 30s on a downhill.

Click to collapse



The dude i know that owns one used to have a rocket, so i'm not sure what led to him buying a Ruckus. I haven't been able to chat with him about his reasoning.  But i know he doesn't live far from work, so it totally makes sense.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The dude i know that owns one used to have a rocket, so i'm not sure what led to him buying a Ruckus. I haven't been able to chat with him about his reasoning.  But i know he doesn't live far from work, so it totally makes sense.

Click to collapse



Well they do get like 100mpg.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Well they do get like 100mpg.

Click to collapse



Good enough reasoning to me, but it would be impossible in my case.  Im in a rural town, 25 miles from work, with only two roads available.  The interstate, or a 55mph 2-lane highway.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Good enough reasoning to me, but it would be impossible in my case.  Im in a rural town, 25 miles from work, with only two roads available.  The interstate, or a 55mph 2-lane highway.

Click to collapse



Ruckus + GY6 motor + Turbo charger = 55mph uphill, 65 on straights. 

Or do like one dude did and throw a 600cc GSXR motor on the Ruckus, lol.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Ruckus + GY6 motor + Turbo charger = 55mph uphill, 65 on straights.
> 
> Or do like one dude did and throw a 600cc GSXR motor on the Ruckus, lol.

Click to collapse



I'm far too lazy for all that lol


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm far too lazy for all that lol

Click to collapse



lol once I get my car built to where I want it I'm going to probably buy a Ruckus as my new project.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lol once I get my car built to where I want it I'm going to probably buy a Ruckus as my new project.

Click to collapse



That would be way cool.  My problem is, i have way too many expensive hobbies to justify taking on such a project.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

sup folks...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> sup folks...

Click to collapse



Hey dude!  Not sure if you saw my post from early today...I ordered a webcam.  Thanks again for making it possible.:highfive:


----------



## trell959 (Nov 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Speaking of bikes, I want a Honda Ruckus.

Click to collapse



I heard Honda and came as fast as I could.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I heard Honda and came as fast as I could.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 lol we were just talking about Ruckuses. 

Also Trell I just ordered the Greddy EVO3 exhaust for my car!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hey dude!  Not sure if you saw my post from early today...I ordered a webcam.  Thanks again for making it possible.:highfive:

Click to collapse



Not a problem man... anything for ma boy....  working on building a dirtybomb right now...  i mean.. some forum stuff...


----------



## trell959 (Nov 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lol we were just talking about Ruckuses.
> 
> Also Trell I just ordered the Greddy EVO3 exhaust for my car!

Click to collapse



Great exhausts! It sounds awesome on every car it's been on, no kidding. Cat back?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Great exhausts! It sounds awesome on every car it's been on, no kidding. Cat back?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes sir! I'm waiting on a high flow cat to be released before I replace the headder and overpipe.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Not a problem man... anything for ma boy....  working on building a dirtybomb right now...  i mean.. some forum stuff...

Click to collapse



errrr...yup, i read you...loud and clear.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yes sir! I'm waiting on a high flow cat to be released before I replace the headder and overpipe.

Click to collapse



Nice!!! Hopefully you don't run into any complications installing it. I've had enough complications with cars this weekend. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Nice!!! Hopefully you don't run into any complications installing it. I've had enough complications with cars this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I got my fingers crossed. I should be getting those Eibach Sportlines I ordered installed soon as well and the Password JDM strut tower, and the Grimm Speed master cylinder brace. Lol I have a bit of work to do.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I got my fingers crossed. I should be getting those Eibach Sportlines I ordered installed soon as well and the Password JDM strut tower, and the Grimm Speed master cylinder brace. Lol I have a bit of work to do.

Click to collapse



This post may have well been typed in Sanskrit.    I'm out of my element now.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I got my fingers crossed. I should be getting those Eibach Sportlines I ordered installed soon as well and the Password JDM strut tower, and the Grimm Speed master cylinder brace. Lol I have a bit of work to do.

Click to collapse



You're car is awesome. Awesome parts, awesome plans..... 

I just want to make enough money to dump my EM2. Probably get an s2000, evo IX, or go eg turbo Frankenstein.... 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> This post may have well been typed in Sanskrit.    I'm out of my element now.

Click to collapse



Hahaha, I will post pics when it's done and you will understand. 



trell959 said:


> You're car is awesome. Awesome parts, awesome plans.....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



lol thanks man, I love her. I'm going this week to see if I can't get a custom tag for it. I know GT86 is already taken but I'm going to see if I can't get Flat4 86.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

Am I the only one who uses the Mark Forum Read thing because of too many thread subscriptions?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hahaha, I will post pics when it's done and you will understand.
> 
> 
> 
> lol thanks man, I love her. I'm going this week to see if I can't get a custom tag for it. I know GT86 is already taken but I'm going to see if I can't get Flat4 86.

Click to collapse



yes, pretty pics are all i can comprehend.  lol


----------



## trell959 (Nov 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hahaha, I will post pics when it's done and you will understand.
> 
> 
> 
> lol thanks man, I love her. I'm going this week to see if I can't get a custom tag for it. I know GT86 is already taken but I'm going to see if I can't get Flat4 86.

Click to collapse



Read edit, and I'm waiting for somebody to boost their 86!

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Am I the only one who uses the Mark Forum Read thing because of too many thread subscriptions?

Click to collapse



I never used it.  I don't even subscribe to my own threads.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I just want to make enough money to dump my EM2. Probably get an s2000, evo IX, or go eg turbo Frankenstein....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hopefully you get one, and forget the EG go RWD, you will never want to go back to FWD. 



trell959 said:


> Read edit, and I'm waiting for somebody to boost their 86!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There are already quite a few boosted/supercharged 86s.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hopefully you get one, and forget the EG go RWD, you will never want to go back to FWD.
> 
> 
> 
> There are already quite a few boosted/supercharged 86s.

Click to collapse



I know with the RWD, it'll be hard for me to leave Honda though 

Really? I should go YouTube some.... also, have you gotten your car sideways yet!? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I know with the RWD, it'll be hard for me to leave Honda though
> 
> Really? I should go YouTube some.... also, have you gotten your car sideways yet!?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I felt the same way about Honda, but I still have a Honda motorcycle so I use warped logic to make it seem okay. 

Yep! Sure have!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

It took me a little while to learn how to 180 at 45mph in a FWD civic...  learned in the rain at lower speeds...  then took it to the dry roads....

---------- Post added at 01:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 AM ----------

did i kill the thread?  maybe I can dig up an old video or something...


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

Dead thread needs reviving.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1756776&page=639


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> wow dude.  typical asshole Giants fan.

Click to collapse



You may not have gotten there in time...  i had a post...  its gone now...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1756776&page=639

Click to collapse



wow dude.  typical asshole Giants fan.

---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 PM ----------




boborone said:


> View attachment 1473135
> 
> Dead thread needs reviving.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had to disappear for a while...wife snuck up on me.  Left a couple of soiled towels in my wake.  TMI?

---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> You may not have gotten there in time...  i had a post...  its gone now...

Click to collapse



when you called him a f*cking *****?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1756776&page=639

Click to collapse



Want to troll Archangel in that thread.....must resist urge...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> wow dude.  typical asshole Giants fan.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



guess u got there in time


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> guess u got there in time

Click to collapse



in all aspects. :victory:


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 11, 2012)

Let me set one rule with me.

When I'm posting here idc bout the jokes here in this thread, but I will not tolerate it in the sections where im doing my work. This all I ask of you guys, show respect to me in my sections, then joke me all you want here.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Let me set one rule with me.
> 
> When I'm posting here idc bout the jokes here in this thread, but I will not tolerate it in the sections where im doing my work. This all I ask of you guys, show respect to me in my sections, then joke me all you want here.

Click to collapse



my bad


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Let me set one rule with me.
> 
> When I'm posting here idc bout the jokes here in this thread, but I will not tolerate it in the sections where im doing my work. This all I ask of you guys, show respect to me in my sections, then joke me all you want here.

Click to collapse



I'm not going to say "well said", because of all the grammatical errors in your post, but I'll just say "good point", and I agree.:highfive:


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> my bad

Click to collapse



It was all Quasi's fault!


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm not going to say "well said", because of all the grammatical errors in your post, but I'll just say "good point", and I agree.:highfive:

Click to collapse




Not use to the new keyboard I'm working with.






StormMcCloud said:


> It was all Quasi's fault!

Click to collapse



IDC who's fault it was.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Not use to the new keyboard I'm working with.
> 
> 
> .

Click to collapse



You're a good sport dude.


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You're a good sport dude.

Click to collapse



About all he's good at


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to some ping pong in rehab...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> About all he's good at

Click to collapse


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> About all he's good at

Click to collapse



I don't know what your problem with me is, but its starting to piss me off an I can take a lot from people. You don't know anything about me, so don't make dam jokes like you do. Idgaf that you're playing around or not, its completely disrespectful to me an I don't appreciate it. i never once directly attacked you for anything you said, what gives you the right to do it to me? Oh cause I'm new here to the thread or some thing, f that, I'm still a person behind what you see online.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 11, 2012)

''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I don't know what your problem with me is, but its starting to piss me off an I can take a lot from people. You don't know anything about me, so don't make dam jokes like you do. Idgaf that you're playing around or not, its completely disrespectful to me an I don't appreciate it. i never once directly attacked you for anything you said, what gives you the right to do it to me? Oh cause I'm new here to the thread or some thing, f that, I'm still a person behind what you see online.

Click to collapse



What the hell dude. Are you serious? 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> What the hell dude. Are you serious?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Does it look like I'm joking?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> View attachment 1473174
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I don't know what your problem with me is, but its starting to piss me off an I can take a lot from people. You don't know anything about me, so don't make dam jokes like you do. Idgaf that you're playing around or not, its completely disrespectful to me an I don't appreciate it. i never once directly attacked you for anything you said, what gives you the right to do it to me? Oh cause I'm new here to the thread or some thing, f that, I'm still a person behind what you see online.

Click to collapse



I can't and won't speak for anyone, but all I can say is that while you're in this thread, you WILL get f'd with, regardless.  I still take a bit of sh*t sometimes....honestly, man, I don't think anyone truly intends to disrespect you as a person.  Everyone knows you as the "young" mod or whatever, so you may occasionally take sh*t for that, but IDC about other threads.  In here, if you're a noob, or even a noob mod, you'll get f'd with.  Way it goes!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can't and won't speak for anyone, but all I can say is that while you're in this thread, you WILL get f'd with, regardless.  I still take a bit of sh*t sometimes....honestly, man, I don't think anyone truly intends to disrespect you as a person.  Everyone knows you as the "young" mod or whatever, so you may occasionally take sh*t for that, but IDC about other threads.  In here, if you're a noob, or even a noob mod, you'll get f'd with.  Way it goes!

Click to collapse



This reminds me of a saying I once heard. Something about arguing, the internet, and the special olympics.


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can't and won't speak for anyone, but all I can say is that while you're in this thread, you WILL get f'd with, regardless.  I still take a bit of sh*t sometimes....honestly, man, I don't think anyone truly intends to disrespect you as a person.  Everyone knows you as the "young" mod or whatever, so you may occasionally take sh*t for that, but IDC about other threads.  In here, if you're a noob, or even a noob mod, you'll get f'd with.  Way it goes!

Click to collapse



Yeah arch, it's like when you first posted here. And pm'd me about the noob comments. I told you it's a sht talking thread. Look at night crew, it's all we do. Get drunk and talk sht. Holds true since I started and it won't let up cause you're here. I'll say it again. Need a thick skin to post in mafia. If you can't handle it, well.......

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> This reminds me of a saying I once heard. Something about arguing, the internet, and the special olympics.

Click to collapse



I had that picture in my head for a sec while typing that.


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 11, 2012)

Take my name off the list, I'm done.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I had that picture in my head for a sec while typing that.

Click to collapse



Hahaha, that was in my head a soon as the argument started.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I had that picture in my head for a sec while typing that.

Click to collapse



I had a different picture...  steven hawking playing winter olympics on his xbox using a mouth tube arguing with another 'disabled person'....

yay, I was politically correct....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Take my name off the list, I'm done.

Click to collapse



Don't let that ruin our G+ love.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I had a different picture...  steven hawking playing winter olympics on his xbox using a mouth tube arguing with another 'disabled person'....
> 
> yay, I was politically correct....

Click to collapse



Haha you just about managed it xD


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Take my name off the list, I'm done.

Click to collapse



Chill man. Take a breather. 

I just sent you our PMs back to you. Read em man. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## The Archangel (Nov 11, 2012)

IDC I'm done.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 11, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> IDC I'm done.

Click to collapse






''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

I really don't get why soo many people get extremely butthurt over stupid crap on the internet. The internet isn't real, 100% of the internet is just a joke.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> IDC I'm done.

Click to collapse



You already said that.  I knew you'd be back sweetie.

---------- Post added at 12:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> I really don't get why soo many people get extremely butthurt over stupid crap on the internet. The internet isn't real, 100% of the internet is just a joke.

Click to collapse



Your attitude is wrong.  I'm not just some piece of bot meat you can toss around at your leisure...that's it, i'm soooo done with this thread you asshats,


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> IDC I'm done.

Click to collapse



No offense dude, so please don't take any, if you get offended that easily you are going to have a really hard time in the Marines. 

Almost every aspect of the Marine Corps is talking sht to other Marines. If you plan on making it there you have to get much thicker skin.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 11, 2012)

All hail arch cause he is unhailed

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You already said that.  I knew you'd be back sweetie.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see what you did there 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> No offense dude, so please don't take any, if you get offended that easily you are going to have a really hard time in the Marines.
> 
> Almost every aspect of the Marine Corps is talking sht to other Marines. If you plan on making it there you have to get much thicker skin.

Click to collapse









---------- Post added at 02:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You already said that.  I knew you'd be back sweetie.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hahahaha


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

On a lighter note, here's my new home screen. 






Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

This thread needs a poetry slam about bears and my body







---------- Post added at 02:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> On a lighter note, here's my new home screen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like the hidden notification bar. I'm so over having that thing. I don't run a dock at the bottom anymore.

Swipe down for notifications, up for app drawer, and four icons that hold apps I use most, with an analog clock on the home.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> This thread needs a poetry slam about bears and my body

Click to collapse



This might make me sound like a horrible person but that creeps me the hell out.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> This thread needs a poetry slam about bears and my body
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I only use one homescreen, so it works for me 

And thanks for the vid.  I am somehow more grounded than I already was.


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> This might make me sound like a horrible person but that creeps me the hell out.

Click to collapse



You were horrible to begin with, now you're just an as&hole


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> You were horrible to begin with, now you're just an as&hole

Click to collapse



So you are saying that I'm exactly where I started. That works.


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> So you are saying that I'm exactly where I started. That works.

Click to collapse



When it gets real cold, I sometimes get the urge to crawl into a woman's womb for warmth and acceptance. I wonder the neighbor's husband will notice I'm in there as he tries to snuggle for warmth. Hmmmmm............


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

PC is running nice n cool tonight...


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> PC is running nice n cool tonight...

Click to collapse



Mine has shut off about 5 times due to overheating. I guess youtube is a taxing monster.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Mine has shut off about 5 times due to overheating. I guess youtube is a taxing monster.

Click to collapse



Next time just put it in a bucket of ice.


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Next time just put it in a bucket of ice.

Click to collapse



If I put rice in the bucket will that counteract the moisture?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> If I put rice in the bucket will that counteract the moisture?

Click to collapse



Sure will!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

Desktop FTW!


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

You know storm, I just honestly don't see how the army learns situation awareness with the way they teach their recruits. 

DI





You got your bearings storm?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

Morning mafia, see you've been busy upsetting people again. 

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> You know storm, I just honestly don't see how the army learns situation awareness with the way they teach their recruits.
> 
> DI
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahahahaha oh the wonderful memories.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning mafia, see you've been busy upsetting people again.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



You might see it that way.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You might see it that way.

Click to collapse



Well someone touched a nerve with archangel.really thought he had thicker skin than that

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well someone touched a nerve with archangel.really thought he had thicker skin than that
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



eh, whatever.


in other news...

in searching myself, i managed to find that Chris Lighty died in an apparant suicide. He was one letter away from living.


----------



## android88 (Nov 11, 2012)

Will I get flamed if I ask what this group is?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> Will I get flamed if I ask what this group is?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes.


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> Will I get flamed if I ask what this group is?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Shhhh...  we can't openly discuss our activities....


----------



## android88 (Nov 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



Lol. I still want to know. Is it like the Mafia?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> Lol. I still want to know. Is it like the Mafia?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Do you have any clue how fast concrete cures?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> Lol. I still want to know. Is it like the Mafia?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Worse.


----------



## android88 (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Do you have any clue how fast concrete cures?

Click to collapse



Pretty fast?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> pretty fast?
> 
> Sent from my sgh-t989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



stop posting in here right now.


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> Lol. I still want to know. Is it like the Mafia?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Run. For. Your. Life. 

I had a bad childhood and like to be abused that's why I'm here. 


Morning bananas. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> stop posting in here right now.

Click to collapse



Skinny you one hour


----------



## android88 (Nov 11, 2012)

I want in .

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Skinny you one hour

Click to collapse



I have the app, and I've watched that vid.  excellent.  But it's only 2:45 here.


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I have the app, and I've watched that vid.  excellent.  But it's only 2:45 here.

Click to collapse



One hour till 4 am. Well just a lil over. I been watching em on Netflix. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

Back shortly, gotta amuse chops whilst he had his hair attacked

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> I want in .
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No .jpg

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## android88 (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> No .jpg
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Do I need one?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## a.cid (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> Do I need one?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



If you don't have one, you surely need to see a doctor!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> Do I need one?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You can't read.  Obviously.


----------



## android88 (Nov 11, 2012)

a.cid said:


> If you don't have one, you surely need to see a doctor!
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



My avatar is a .jpg (I think, I didn't look).

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Run. For. Your. Life.
> 
> I had a bad childhood and like to be abused that's why I'm here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it still morning if you never slept? Sun came up the other day, I said hi to my girlfriend. She says what are you doing up. I'm making her breakfast. She says she's off. Worked the last 4 days. Off the next two. I had no clue. Time is still or moving fast what's the difference. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> My avatar is a .jpg (I think, I didn't look).
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



hey your teendroid site is having some sql errors...  better contact the database admin...


----------



## android88 (Nov 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> hey your teendroid site is having some sql errors...  better contact the database admin...

Click to collapse



We are moving to a new host and redesigning the site. Its down for now. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> hey your teendroid site is having some sql errors...  better contact the database admin...

Click to collapse



He made a new thread.  Discuss.


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> My avatar is a .jpg (I think, I didn't look).
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You gots to go. We already got a clueless kid. Well two if you count kid. But meph is currently filling that position. Bye now sweet cheeks.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Skinny you one hour

Click to collapse



That's brilliant Bo. :thumbup:

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## android88 (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> He made a new thread.  Discuss.

Click to collapse



Come on over .

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> Come on over .
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Is it still morning if you never slept? Sun came up the other day, I said hi to my girlfriend. She says what are you doing up. I'm making her breakfast. She says she's off. Worked the last 4 days. Off the next two. I had no clue. Time is still or moving fast what's the difference.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Well, you say greeting depending on the time if the day, not on a basis if someone just woke up. Spend more time IRL! Life's too short. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

Morning uk

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> View attachment 1473406
> 
> Morning uk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here, have a real English cuppa


Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> View attachment 1473406
> 
> Morning uk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning bobo, what in God's name is that I picture of, looks like gnats pee.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning bobo, what in God's name is that I picture of, looks like gnats pee.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Morning Jug. I drink my tea black. And try to stick to loose tea, not dust bags. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Here, have a real English cuppa
> View attachment 1473409
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Did you make my coffee? Are you drinking my coffee? Didn't think so. Drink your tea and stfu.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Did you make my coffee? Are you drinking my coffee? Didn't think so. Drink your tea and stfu.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Is that a coffee?  looks too milky and I agree with juggles. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Did you make my coffee? Are you drinking my coffee? Didn't think so. Drink your tea and stfu.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Oh, is that what it is.I thought you'd scared a cup of milk with a tea bag

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

You're all wrong...  THIS is coffee....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

Only noobs drink coffee/tea. Real men Charlie Sheen it up with some good ol' fashioned coke.


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Is that a coffee?  looks too milky and I agree with juggles.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Eh I hate this.

Every time a coffee gets posted we have a dik swinging contest.

If you must know, this morning, I'm having a french roast with lots of sugar and a lil milk. If I have cake, a lil sugar and black. During the day, black no milk and tons of sugar. Different strokes for different folks and my strokes depend on time of day, roast of coffee, and if/what I'm eating with my coffee. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

Well in that case, you go ahead and stroke away

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

I brew my coffee with coffee...  Keurig said don't do that... I said I got a warranty...


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Only noobs drink coffee/tea. Real men Charlie Sheen it up with some good ol' fashioned coke.

Click to collapse



"chop your breakfast on a mirror"

- Metallica, Master of Puppets


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Here, have a real English cuppa
> View attachment 1473409
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Tinky, do you stick your pinky out when you drink that?

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

AAAAAALirighty thennn

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1985108


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Tinky, do you stick your pinky out when you drink that?
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Of course! How else! 

Bo, not **** swinging, just sharing an opinion. You know, like having a chit chat. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## android88 (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> AAAAAALirighty thennn
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1985108

Click to collapse



That's my thread .

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> That's my thread
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



so, post in it.


----------



## android88 (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> so, post in it.

Click to collapse



There's nothing to post- yet.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> There's nothing to post- yet.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I know.


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

Lol, we had the police one going quite well... Ground rules, started to build relationship with Bananas... And then bam. 

I wonder if this one lasts.. Probably not. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> That's my thread .
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey media reel, the designer of your site is also having sql errors...  broken site made by broken site = paradox?


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

It would be so much better if it didn't go all techno and went into a Buddy Guy or Led Belly Blues riff.


----------



## android88 (Nov 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Hey media reel, the designer of your site is also having sql errors...  broken site made by broken site = paradox?

Click to collapse



The site is down because we are changing hosts and redesigning it. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> The site is down because we are changing hosts and redesigning it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not bad for Frontpage 97 and the free version of SQL...


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> The site is down because we are changing hosts and redesigning it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Because of your blatant disrespect, you must leave. Learn to read and comeback. Seriously, talk to tinky how the RCs felt the need to make a thread to compete with this, ask how that ended. Bye now baby cakes.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

Sigh....now that that piece of sh*t thread is gone....


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

Boy that didn't last long.

I was about post this awesome fractal gif I found when teejay locked it.

http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2...fractal_theme_by_internationaltck-d4ndrjb.gif

I'm not posting it here, as it's contents, but you can view it if you want in the link.


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Because of your blatant disrespect, you must leave. Learn to read and comeback. Seriously, talk to tinky how the RCs felt the need to make a thread to compete with this, ask how that ended. Bye now baby cakes.

Click to collapse



Just for the record. I quite misunderstood meaning of this thread at the time. Which I apologise for. 

I still think there was potential to have some fun together 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Boy that didn't last long.
> 
> I was about post this awesome fractal gif I found when teejay locked it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's nice quality highly detailed work.  But it's ponies.  And that's gay.


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Just for the record. I quite misunderstood meaning of this thread at the time. Which I apologise for.
> 
> I still think there was potential to have some fun together
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah that's right RC  

Nah but honestly, most RCs and FSMs take it too seriously to have fun in OT. Would not have lasted.

---------- Post added at 05:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's nice quality highly detailed work.  *But it's ponies.  And that's gay.*

Click to collapse



Perfect for the other thread cause that's what it was


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah that's right RC
> 
> Nah but honestly, most RCs and FSMs take it too seriously to have fun in OT. Would not have lasted.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just realized, i wasted my 9,000th post somewhere in that douche-baggery.  Such a waste.


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I just realized, i wasted my 9,000th post somewhere in that douche-baggery.  Such a waste.

Click to collapse









Does anybody still watch that show?

And sorry for the waste man.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Does anybody still watch that show?
> 
> And sorry for the waste man.

Click to collapse



Being over 9000 was ever so un-cerimonial.


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Being over 9000 was ever so un-cerimonial.

Click to collapse



You got a twitter account?

I'll make it up to you if you do?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm off to bed...  once again, I'd like to leave yall with Mike Tyson's 10 best knockouts...  different vid than last...






All hail the king!

I might hit up the app if i can't sleep...  Peace out...


----------



## a.cid (Nov 11, 2012)

Skinny, give me your sig code, I'll try my hand at it...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Skinny, give me your sig code, I'll try my hand at it...

Click to collapse



why?  it's perfect as it is.

---------- Post added at 03:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 AM ----------




boborone said:


> You got a twitter account?
> 
> I'll make it up to you if you do?

Click to collapse



hahaha no.  f*ck twitter.


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> why?  it's perfect as it is.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's cool. I'm waiting for a response that will make you laugh. I'll grab a screeny of it when it comes.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> It's cool. I'm waiting for a response that will make you laugh. I'll grab a screeny of it when it comes.

Click to collapse



I'm off to bed in 3, 2, 1....done...catch ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm off to bed in 3, 2, 1....done...catch ya'll tomorrow.

Click to collapse



No wait




_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

Skinny 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## a.cid (Nov 11, 2012)

I was thinking more like this...
Your sig on the left didnt show up, but it'll be there...


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I was thinking more like this...
> Your sig on the left didnt show up, but it'll be there...

Click to collapse



Misspelled jaszek

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

Morning 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## a.cid (Nov 11, 2012)

Jaszek?


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Jaszek?

Click to collapse



Look how LM spelled it in the quote.


Haider bd. Top of the morning ta ya.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## a.cid (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Look how LM spelled it in the quote.
> 
> 
> Haider bd. Top of the morning ta ya.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm too sleepy, still don't get what you're saying...

Heya BD!
What's new today?


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I'm too sleepy, still don't get what you're saying...
> 
> Heya BD!
> What's new today?

Click to collapse



Huh, just had a second look. I thought he spelled it all weird. I wrong, you write. :screwy:

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

Just logged onto FB...  and holy crap...  I trained this chick at Comcast...






Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I'm too sleepy, still don't get what you're saying...
> 
> Heya BD!
> What's new today?

Click to collapse



He's saying that Jaszek was spelled incorrectly by LM (LM spelled it Jascek) 


Also, hi a.cid, how are you? 
Whatever happened with your family driver? Is He okay now? 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Just logged onto FB...  and holy crap...  I trained this chick at Comcast...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trained............? At Comcast............?

Is that where Back Room Casting is filmed by chance? 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

---------- Post added at 06:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 AM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> He's saying that Jaszek was spelled incorrectly by LM (LM spelled it Jascek)
> 
> 
> Also, hi a.cid, how are you?
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya ya ya

I need sleep.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Huh, just had a second look. I thought he spelled it all weird. I wrong, you write. :screwy:
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Originally LM did. I told Skinny it was spelled wrong and he fixed it

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Trained............? At Comcast............?
> 
> Is that where Back Room Casting is filmed by chance?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Swear I coulda got with her if it werent for the fact she was lesbian...  we were lunch drinking buddies...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Originally LM did. I told Skinny it was spelled wrong and he fixed it
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



OK so I'm not hallucinating. You just making me think I am.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## a.cid (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks bd for asking!
Driver was never hurt seriously, my dad was...
He's got the stitches removed from his nose, and we all are trying to force him to get his teeth back again (he lost both of his top central incisors)
He's too stubborn, I might as well talk to a tree...


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi guys

a.cid what happened?

Car crash?
I hope everybody is okay

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> OK so I'm not hallucinating. You just making me think I am.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



No. Atm you are not. 


Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 07:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 AM ----------




a.cid said:


> Thanks bd for asking!
> Driver was never hurt seriously, my dad was...
> He's got the stitches removed from his nose, and we all are trying to force him to get his teeth back again (he lost both of his top central incisors)
> He's too stubborn, I might as well talk to a tree...

Click to collapse



I'm sorry to hear about your dad. Hopefully He will come around and listen to you. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## a.cid (Nov 11, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> a.cid what happened?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A violent brawl like incident some 2-3 weeks back...
All's well right now 



Babydoll25 said:


> No. Atm you are not.
> 
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya, I wish!
Your father was a professional baseball player, right?


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

Dang

Sorry I missed that acid. Glad to hear your dad is OK though. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

Morning Bd, a.cid. 

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

Look what just blew in

Tons of these things



Ahhhhrg fking app and it's turning of pics bs

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## a.cid (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Look what just blew in
> 
> Tons of these things
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Reminds me of this iPhone 5 parody




:laugh:


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

Holy sht these clouds are hoofing it. Moving in fast. It's getting real dark.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

---------- Post added at 06:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 AM ----------

Apex, you up? It's a good day to sleep in. Moving in the metroplex from my direction to yours.

Edit you bastard. Just looked at the lake and I was mistaken. You sent this to me.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

Scary clouds look scary ^^^^^

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

Ohh clouds, I thought you were talking about those pesky trees. Those things blow in all the time.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Ohh clouds, I thought you were talking about those pesky trees. Those things blow in all the time.

Click to collapse



Silly Storm... trees aren't scary. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Silly Storm... trees aren't scary.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



ORLY?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Silly Storm... trees aren't scary.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse








I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Dafuq

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Dafuq
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Scary tree is scary tree

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 11, 2012)

The Tom and Jerry suicide thing... jesus. Childhood ruined

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

Mornin meph

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## cascabel (Nov 11, 2012)

morning everyone.

crappy internet is crappy. can't even see jugg's pic on the app. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Mornin meph
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Murrnin

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> ORLY?

Click to collapse



That's not SCARY.... that's.... Ummmm...... A car pretzel made by a tree 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 08:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 AM ----------




Mephikun said:


> The Tom and Jerry suicide thing... jesus. Childhood ruined
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What are you talking about.....? I don't even..... 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

cascabel said:


> morning everyone.
> 
> crappy internet is crappy. can't even see jugg's pic on the app.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Tapatalk is about ready to go in the bin today, I'm sick of the fc s the lack of favorites opening. Pictures playing up. :banghead:

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## cascabel (Nov 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Tapatalk is about ready to go in the bin today, I'm sick of the fc s the lack of favorites opening. Pictures playing up. :banghead:
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



yeah. makes me wonder why i'm still using it.. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Tapatalk is about ready to go in the bin today, I'm sick of the fc s the lack of favorites opening. Pictures playing up. :banghead:
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Why no just use XDA app? That is what I use, I never have a problem with it.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

cascabel said:


> yeah. makes me wonder why i'm still using it..
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Because it's the best app for the forum and when it works, it works really well. I've just had a rant on the forum as I've paid for all of it, the pics the colors etc

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## cascabel (Nov 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Why no just use XDA app? That is what I use, I never have a problem with it.

Click to collapse



i'm using that now. it's ok. my internet is the problem, i guess. got to switch isp's.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Why no just use XDA app? That is what I use, I never have a problem with it.

Click to collapse



The xda app needs updating as well, at least it did last time I blew the dust off it

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## cascabel (Nov 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> The xda app needs updating as well, at least it did last time I blew the dust off it
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



tbh, so far it's been ok. same problem with images though. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

cascabel said:


> tbh, so far it's been ok. same problem with images though.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Well I've just brushed it off again and we shall see.

"I don’t suffer from insanity, I enjoy every minute of it"


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 11, 2012)

@BD

http:/en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Cat_Blues

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Nov 11, 2012)

hey meph, you already decided on what phone you're going to buy?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Project: Awesome (Nov 11, 2012)

61826th post!!!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## android88 (Nov 11, 2012)

Tmogalaxys2 said:


> 61826th post!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 11, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hey meph, you already decided on what phone you're going to buy?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Idk... not really

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

Tmogalaxys2 said:


> 61826th post!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nope. Failed post.

I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 PM ----------

Meph got that one I'm afraid

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 11, 2012)

Both of you kindly gtfo please 

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Nov 11, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Both of you kindly gtfo please
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



me haz gave you a thanks. and not accidental. 
wish i was at least a probationary so i can do that. lol.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## android88 (Nov 11, 2012)

I like it here, it's fun to watch the conversation.


----------



## Project: Awesome (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> I like it here, it's fun to watch the conversation.

Click to collapse



+1 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Nov 11, 2012)

where are the mafia when you need them? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## android88 (Nov 11, 2012)

cascabel said:


> where are the mafia when you need them?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I think this is the mafia.


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> I like it here, it's fun to watch the conversation.

Click to collapse



Try to refrain from fapping too much while you're watching, you may need to handle food products later, and it'd be inconsiderate for others to eat your pathetic knuckle children... 

Now that's over with, g'morning 'nanas and 'nanaretts... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## cascabel (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> I think this is the mafia.

Click to collapse






Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

Morning apex

"I don’t suffer from insanity, I enjoy every minute of it"


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning apex
> 
> "I don’t suffer from insanity, I enjoy every minute of it"

Click to collapse



G'day, sir! What's with these uninvited creeps? 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## cascabel (Nov 11, 2012)

hiya apex. what's up? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hiya apex. what's up?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Not much cas, just waking up and catching up with the night crew... You? 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## cascabel (Nov 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Not much cas, just waking up and catching up with the night crew... You?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



about to end my day, thanks for asking. 
i lurk during the night crew shift. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

cascabel said:


> about to end my day, thanks for asking.
> i lurk during the night crew shift.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I see. I would have been on duty last night but I was wiped out from traveling this week. I went o sleep at like 9 p.m. I see now what I missed, should have been on call or something... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## cascabel (Nov 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I see. I would have been on duty last night but I was wiped out from traveling this week. I went o sleep at like 9 p.m. I see now what I missed, should have been on call or something...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



lol. where you at? work-related, or are you on vacation?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> I like it here, it's fun to watch the conversation.

Click to collapse



Get out 
Thank you 
The management 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> G'day, sir! What's with these uninvited creeps?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Don't ask me, not my place to invite the riff raff

"I don’t suffer from insanity, I enjoy every minute of it"


----------



## cascabel (Nov 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Don't ask me, not my place to invite the riff raff
> 
> "I don’t suffer from insanity, I enjoy every minute of it"

Click to collapse



iknowthatfeelbro.jpg

tis hard to be a noob...

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

cascabel said:


> lol. where you at? work-related, or are you on vacation?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I was working. I travel almost every other week for work. Now I am home...


----------



## cascabel (Nov 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I was working. I travel almost every other week for work. Now I am home...

Click to collapse



i seriously envy you. would love to travel. ever been outside of the US?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

:screwy::screwy::screwy::what::what:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

cascabel said:


> i seriously envy you. would love to travel. ever been outside of the US?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Yeah, Madrid and London. Been to Ireland for a two week vacation. It was so hard leaving, I almost stayed...


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> :screwy::screwy::screwy::what::what:
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



What is that about? Lol

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Nov 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, Madrid and London. Been to Ireland for a two week vacation. It was so hard leaving, I almost stayed...

Click to collapse



lol. wouldn't mind staying there.

well, it's almost midnight here. g'night everyone. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

Night cas

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, Madrid and London. Been to Ireland for a two week vacation. It was so hard leaving, I almost stayed...

Click to collapse



How was Madrid? I'm seriously thinking of moving to Spain. Cost of living, etc?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Speaking of bikes, I want an Uncle Ruckus.

Click to collapse



You do!?



Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## werked (Nov 11, 2012)

Morning, gang. Also, wtf is this.... Creepy. :what:


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 11, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning, gang. Also, wtf is this.... Creepy. :what:

Click to collapse



Morning werked.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 11, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning, gang. Also, wtf is this.... Creepy. :what:

Click to collapse



You should totally troll him...

Also, good morning.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> How was Madrid? I'm seriously thinking of moving to Spain. Cost of living, etc?

Click to collapse



Madrid was nice. Cost of living? Comparatively to the US there's about a 3% conversion rate (as most all of Europe) so it's more expensive than what I'm used to. Still, not bad. I'd recommend Madrid... :thumbup:

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Madrid was nice. Cost of living? Comparatively to the US there's about a 3% conversion rate (as most all of Europe) so it's more expensive than what I'm used to. Still, not bad. I'd recommend Madrid... :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Spain is in deep **** atm, stay away. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning, gang. Also, wtf is this.... Creepy. :what:

Click to collapse



This is xda (aka a mobile development sausage fest) 
That's par for the course. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## trell959 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey guys, motocross season's over!

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Spain is in deep **** atm, stay away.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What country isn't...? 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 11, 2012)

Morning people!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 11:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 AM ----------




trell959 said:


> Hey guys, motocross season's over!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sooooo..... You'll stop lurking and start posting? 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Nov 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You should totally troll him...
> Also, good morning.
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Good idea. 
Edit: He only seems to post in dev threads.... So, won't be any easy task.


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 11, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Spain is in deep **** atm, stay away.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm an RN. I wonder what they pay nurses there


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wtf is that ad? And y u no use ad blocker? Also, it really depends on the robot/female I'll be transplanted into :silly:


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> I'm an RN. I wonder what they pay nurses there

Click to collapse



Not enough, trust me. 

I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------

Morning werked, and everyone else

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## trell959 (Nov 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sooooo..... You'll stop lurking and start posting?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Yes! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Wtf is that ad? And y u no use ad blocker? Also, it really depends on the robot/female I'll be transplanted into :silly:

Click to collapse



It's from Memedroid (it's NOT from my phone) 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 AM ----------




trell959 said:


> Yes!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



In that case, welcome back. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Not enough, trust me.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same can be said here in the states


----------



## werked (Nov 11, 2012)

What's everyone up to?? Today is officially Veteran's Day, although it's observed tomorrow. So, Happy Veteran's Day to all of my fellow veterans. Thanks for your service and selfless commitment. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

werked said:


> What's everyone up to?? Today is officially Veteran's Day, although it's observed tomorrow. So, Happy Veteran's Day to all of my fellow veterans. Thanks for your service and selfless commitment. :thumbup::beer:

Click to collapse



I paid my respects, now I'm Sat at home watching crap telly whilst chops empties the bookshelf one book at a time

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## android88 (Nov 11, 2012)

I asked earlier, but I want to ask again. How do I join?


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 11, 2012)

werked said:


> What's everyone up to?? Today is officially Veteran's Day, although it's observed tomorrow. So, Happy Veteran's Day to all of my fellow veterans. Thanks for your service and selfless commitment. :thumbup::beer:

Click to collapse



Semper Fi


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> I asked earlier, but I want to ask again. How do I join?

Click to collapse



Why don't you go back to the troll thread? 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Semper Fi

Click to collapse



Respect to your lot, ran with a few of you in 89. Train hard play hard.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> I asked earlier, but I want to ask again. How do I join?

Click to collapse



You've already eff'd your chances, big time, with your stupid "alter-mafia" thread you started. Now, unless you'd like 20 spam PM's from about 40 members per day, get the fugg out of here. 

Now. 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2012)

pop


----------



## android88 (Nov 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You've already eff'd your chances, big time, with your stupid "alter-mafia" thread you started. Now, unless you'd like 20 spam PM's from about 40 members per day, get the fugg out of here.
> 
> Now.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Is there anyway I can go on parole or something? I haven't gotten any PM's.



Babydoll25 said:


> Why don't you go back to the troll thread?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I'd rather be in this one.


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> Is there anyway I can go on parole or something? I haven't gotten any PM's.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather be in this one.

Click to collapse



Dude, are you retarded? Keep posting in here and you'll get those PM's - if that's the very least you're lucky to get. Have you ever been banned from xda? If no, how would you like to be? 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> Is there anyway I can go on parole or something? I haven't gotten any PM's.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather be in this one.

Click to collapse



Dude we were dealing with your [email protected]$$ last night...  Then you started your own mafia thread....  Take your @$$ back to the dev sections, and pretend to build some stuff...  and fix that site while you're at it...  GTFO...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> Is there anyway I can go on parole or something? I haven't gotten any PM's.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather be in this one.

Click to collapse



I'd quit whilst your inbox is empty and consider yourself ahead.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## android88 (Nov 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Dude we were dealing with your [email protected]$$ last night...  Then you started your own mafia thread....  Take your @$$ back to the dev sections, and pretend to build some stuff...  and fix that site while you're at it...  GTFO...

Click to collapse



I never built anything. I never said I did. I just cooked stuff. I don't control the site. The new one should be up soon.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Dude, are you retarded? Keep posting in here and you'll get those PM's - if that's the very least you're lucky to get. Have you ever been banned from xda? If no, how would you like to be?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



What happened to the whole idea that this thread didn't meet your ideals in terms of your stature on this site? 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What happened to the whole idea that this thread didn't meet your ideals in terms of your stature on this site?
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



Tis was a blip, he got over it:thumbup:

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What happened to the whole idea that this thread didn't meet your ideals in terms of your stature on this site?
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



I have three months before my 9 month mark, so I can be a **** if I wanna... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Tis was a blip, he got over it:thumbup:
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



I still thought it was relevant to bring it back up though 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> Is there anyway I can go on parole or something? I haven't gotten any PM's.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather be in this one.

Click to collapse



Not at this time. 
Thanks for playing. 
Bye now 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I still thought it was relevant to bring it back up though
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



You and your "relevance", KidRelevance... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## a.cid (Nov 11, 2012)

After that, you're born?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

a.cid said:


> After that, you're born?
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Afternoon a.cid. that was random

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What happened to the whole idea that this thread didn't meet your ideals in terms of your stature on this site?
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



He's apparently had a change of heart. 


Apex : know this 
I'mwatchingyou.jpg

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I have three months before my 9 month mark, so I can be a **** if I wanna...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Was that you're only reason?
If so, that's stupid because I didn't act any differently to get it and haven't acted any differently since xD


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> pop

Click to collapse



Goes the weasel 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## a.cid (Nov 11, 2012)

Damn it jug, quite fail :facepalm:



Apex_Strider said:


> I have three months before my 9 month mark, so I can be a **** if I wanna...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



After that, you're born?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

forgot to say hey to everyone....  i have to format...  again...  i broke some stuff...  was trying to use diskpart to show someone how to delete a primary partition...  wiped my 2nd drive AGAIN...  twice in 2 weeks...  which of course jacks up everything else, i always change all the user account stuff to point there....  I might give 8 a try again...  with classic shell....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Damn it jug, quite fail :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Doh, me slow today

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## a.cid (Nov 11, 2012)

Classic shell causes a one second noticable lag on my win 7...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> forgot to say hey to everyone....  i have to format...  again...  i broke some stuff...  was trying to use diskpart to show someone how to delete a primary partition...  wiped my 2nd drive AGAIN...  twice in 2 weeks...  which of course jacks up everything else, i always change all the user account stuff to point there....  I might give 8 a try again...  with classic shell....

Click to collapse



Noob 
Quit wiping your drives on accident


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Classic shell causes a one second noticable lag on my win 7...
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



really?  fuuuu...  an hour of  hunting all the newest drivers I see....


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> forgot to say hey to everyone....  i have to format...  again...  i broke some stuff...  was trying to use diskpart to show someone how to delete a primary partition...  wiped my 2nd drive AGAIN...  twice in 2 weeks...  which of course jacks up everything else, i always change all the user account stuff to point there....  I might give 8 a try again...  with classic shell....

Click to collapse



Hi 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 11, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Classic shell causes a one second noticable lag on my win 7...
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Probably because it's meant for 8. What does it add to 7? Thought it just brought back the Windows 7 desktop.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 11, 2012)

werked said:


> What's everyone up to?? Today is officially Veteran's Day, although it's observed tomorrow. So, Happy Veteran's Day to all of my fellow veterans. Thanks for your service and selfless commitment. :thumbup::beer:

Click to collapse



Fellow veterans? I guess I missed it, what branch were you?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Noob
> Quit wiping your drives on accident

Click to collapse



LOL...  I know...  it's starting to make me more cloud centric...  I did have quite a bit though...  last time I manually rebuilt the user account, but crap is left over...  and in GRUB it has Windows 7 listed twice...  tells me I have an MBR on both drives...  It's time to start over again...


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He's apparently had a change of heart.
> 
> 
> Apex : know this
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't get it... 




KidCarter93 said:


> Was that you're only reason?
> If so, that's stupid because I didn't act any differently to get it and haven't acted any differently since xD
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



I don't care... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## a.cid (Nov 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Probably because it's meant for 8. What does it add to 7? Thought it just brought back the Windows 7 desktop.

Click to collapse



It brings back the win xp style structure tree/directory...
And also the up button, along with shortcuts to cut/copy/paste/delete rename on the toolbar...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I don't get it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'mwatchingyou.jpg to see if you revert to your previous stance on being here. 
Clear now? 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi guys

Sup?

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Probably because it's meant for 8. What does it add to 7? Thought it just brought back the Windows 7 desktop.

Click to collapse



That's exactly what I want it for...  disable Metro UI and have a Start Menu...  Only had feedback from two people so far...  one person said, 'it works', and a.cid says it slows his comp down...  should I even be worried about slowing this thing down?

---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------




ppero196 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Sup?
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What it do...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> That's exactly what I want it for...  disable Metro UI and have a Start Menu...  Only had feedback from two people so far...  one person said, 'it works', and a.cid says it slows his comp down...  should I even be worried about slowing this thing down?

Click to collapse



Well, a.cid was using it on 7, might work better on 8. Only one way to find out I guess


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> That's exactly what I want it for...  disable Metro UI and have a Start Menu...  Only had feedback from two people so far...  one person said, 'it works', and a.cid says it slows his comp down...  should I even be worried about slowing this thing down?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm thinking..... No? 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Fellow veterans? I guess I missed it, what branch were you?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Marines here


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

I was a navy RO1 in 89

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'mwatchingyou.jpg to see if you revert to your previous stance on being here.
> Clear now?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



No reason to be concerned, I'm good... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> That's exactly what I want it for...  disable Metro UI and have a Start Menu...  Only had feedback from two people so far...  one person said, 'it works', and a.cid says it slows his comp down...  should I even be worried about slowing this thing down?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What it do?

It do good 

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Dude, are you retarded? Keep posting in here and you'll get those PM's - if that's the very least you're lucky to get. Have you ever been banned from xda? If no, how would you like to be?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Lol. At least I didn't go about it like this fool.


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Lol. At least I didn't go about it like this fool.

Click to collapse



And we thank you for that... :thumbup:

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> And we thank you for that... :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



ROFL

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

It's gonna be one of those days... Sigh 
Dammit 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Nov 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Fellow veterans? I guess I missed it, what branch were you?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Army.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 11, 2012)

BD killed the thread

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> BD killed the thread
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You're welcome 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You're welcome
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Any time

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 11, 2012)

Morning  great night last night of drinking and playing Xbox all night 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

Quasi, look at windows7hacks .com or win7hacks or something like that. Lifehacks also did a write up on how to disable metro on win8.

Happy veterans day jase, werked, and storm.

Hey the rest of you.

Still no sleep. 2nd night. Watching the clouds you're sending my way apex is trippy. Thanks man.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Quasi, look at windows7hacks .com or win7hacks or something like that. Lifehacks also did a write up on how to disable metro on win8.
> 
> Happy veterans day jase, werked, and storm.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Put the speed pipe down? 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Put the speed pipe down?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Hahaha touche. Naw I got coffee. I miss my girl. Sleep so much better snuggled up to her.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hahaha touche. Naw I got coffee. I miss my girl. Sleep so much better snuggled up to her.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



I didn't think you'd make it this easy to use that line....... 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I didn't think you'd make it this easy to use that line.......
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Awww turnabout is fair play. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

We got big dealers with big guns 
Who want it
Come to my hood 
Get some 
Who want it........ 



It never fails 
I knew I'd be going to jail now 
Might as well take the laces out my shoes now 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Watching the clouds you're sending my way apex is trippy. Thanks man.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



I didn't do that, my diabolical weather manipulation device hasn't been completed yet. Plus, it's about time we got some gray, cloudy, chilly weather -its mid November for cryin' out loud... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

Updated my BIOS and got all the drivers on DVD...  I'm off the the land of 8...


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Just saying that technically you guys can't inforce "Only these people can post." Unless you own the website...

Click to collapse



Nobodycareswhatyouhavetosay.jpg

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Updated my BIOS and got all the drivers on DVD...  I'm off the the land of 8...

Click to collapse



Morning quasi 

U or bobo up for some pool?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 11:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Nobodycareswhatyouhavetosay.jpg
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Apex pool?
Ready to wager yet? 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nobodycareswhatyouhavetosay.jpg
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Nobody? That's a lot of people!


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Just saying that technically you guys can't inforce "Only these people can post." Unless you own the website...

Click to collapse



First of all: learn to spell *enforce
Secondly: while you may be correct (technically speaking )
We can make posting in here well.....let's just say.......unpleasant.
Or we could all just ignore you.
(After this post of course)
Your move, grasshopper.
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## T.C.P (Nov 11, 2012)

Who the noob?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Updated my BIOS and got all the drivers on DVD...  I'm off the the land of 8...

Click to collapse



I'm gonna try putting the RAM in tonight.
Sparky says he has the correct screwdriver.... I've just gotta do something about all the cabs that are down first.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning quasi
> 
> U or bobo up for some pool?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll play pool sometime? :silly:

@Josepho






How do you know it's not ours


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> First of all: learn to spell *enforce
> Secondly: while you may be correct (technically speaking )
> We can make posting in here well.....let's just say.......unpleasant.
> Or we could all just ignore you.
> ...

Click to collapse



I fixed enforce.
What do you mean you can make posting in here unpleasant? You still have to abide by the rules. You can't just be jerks because your part of this clique.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 11, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Who the noob?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Who the noob?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This guy called T.C.P Pfftt... biggest noob iv'e ever seen


----------



## werked (Nov 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nobodycareswhatyouhavetosay.jpg
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



This made me lol. 







Babydoll25 said:


> First of all: learn to spell *enforce
> Secondly: while you may be correct (technically speaking )
> We can make posting in here well.....let's just say.......unpleasant.
> Or we could all just ignore you.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well said BD. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Who the noob?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who knows....
More importantly....who cares? 
Sup Erick?
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Apex pool?
> Ready to wager yet?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Gimmie 10 minutes -grabbing beer... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Hi
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wrong. That would be you. 


Edit: dammit
Wrong post quoted. Wtf?
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## werked (Nov 11, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I fixed enforce.
> What do you mean you can make posting in here unpleasant? You still have to abide by the rules. You can't just be jerks because your part of this clique.

Click to collapse



I got my Popcorn ready.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'll play pool sometime? :silly:
> 
> @Josepho
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Max i got 10 mim b4 me and apex play. Want to play?







Apex_Strider said:


> Gimmie 10 minutes -grabbing beer...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse




Sounds good 
Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

werked said:


> I got my Popcorn ready.

Click to collapse



Can I have some please? 

And hi werked. 

@Josepho, you avatar is disturbing... Somehow... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

werked said:


> I got my Popcorn ready.

Click to collapse



Just ignore it.
If I continue, it may get messy in here.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Max i got 10 mim b4 me and apex play. Want to play?
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Sure, Whats the app called though?


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 11, 2012)

> The Gli started as a place for a friendly and *private* chat for OT people.

Click to collapse



From what I've seen, a lot of you guys are being total jerks. Not very friendly.
As for the private chat, as I've already pointed out, you can't enforce that. Even so, I've tried to stay out of this thread. The only reason I posted is because you guys were being total jerks.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 11, 2012)

@quasi looks like my post on win7 and classic shell didn't make it to the thread 
I ain't typing all that again...

Just saying, my machine isn't the biggest noob machine to not run clasic shell properly...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 11, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Can I have some please?
> 
> And hi werked.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



May I also have some ? Also never mind max.. also apex 10-20 min and I will be ready to play

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 11:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 AM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Sure, Whats the app called though?

Click to collapse



Pool break lite. Or the pro version has been floating around... 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 11, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I fixed enforce.
> What do you mean you can make posting in here unpleasant? You still have to abide by the rules. You can't just be jerks because your part of this clique.

Click to collapse



BD didn't say anything about "being jerks". You could just be completely and utterly ignored


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> May I also have some ? Also never mind max.. also apex 10-20 min and I will be ready to play
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay cheers ;D


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> From what I've seen, a lot of you guys are being total jerks. Not very friendly.
> As for the private chat, as I've already pointed out, you can't enforce that. Even so, I've tried to stay out of this thread. The only reason I posted is because you guys were being total jerks.

Click to collapse









Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 11, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> BD didn't say anything about "being jerks". You could just be completely and utterly ignored

Click to collapse



I know he didn't. But for the past few weeks, anytime some "n00b" posts here, you guys aren't too friendly about it.


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 11, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> From what I've seen, a lot of you guys are being total jerks. Not very friendly.
> As for the private chat, as I've already pointed out, you can't enforce that. Even so, I've tried to stay out of this thread. The only reason I posted is because you guys were being total jerks.

Click to collapse



You've tried to stay out? You're not trying hard enough


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 11, 2012)

werked said:


> Army.

Click to collapse



Same here. What MOS?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

(Repost  )
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 11, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I know he didn't. But for the past few weeks, anytime some "n00b" posts here, you guys aren't too friendly about it.

Click to collapse



The people who "belong"(and I'm not one of them) in this thread are not obligated to be friendly(including to you)


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Just saying that technically you guys can't enforce "Only these people can post." Unless you own the website...

Click to collapse



Bye bye sweet cheeks

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 11, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> The people who "belong"(and I'm not one of them) in this thread are not obligated to be friendly(including to you)

Click to collapse





> 2.5 Courtesy towards other Members: Treat new members the way you would like to have been treated when you were a new member. When dealing with any member, provide them with guidance, advice and instruction when you can and always with respect and courtesy. Never post in a demanding, argumentative, disrespectful or self-righteous manner.

Click to collapse



Even If we're not new members, you still don't have to be jerks. I never said they had to be friendly.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wrong. That would be you.
> 
> 
> Edit: dammit
> ...

Click to collapse



Heehee ... I have super speedy post editing skills 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I know he didn't. But for the past few weeks, anytime some "n00b" posts here, you guys aren't too friendly about it.

Click to collapse



Apparently, you don't understand how this works.
Coming in here, like you are....isn't going to get you a friendly response.
Also.....
It hasn't been weeks. It's been like this ALWAYS.
You whining about it....isn't going to change anything.



Ok. Back on ignore mode. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Apparently, you don't understand how this works.
> Coming in here, like you are....isn't going to get you a friendly response.
> Also.....
> It hasn't been weeks. It's been like this ALWAYS.
> ...

Click to collapse



I came in here because I was sick of people being jerks. I didn't expect a friendly response from you guys. Not after reading the posts from you guys. How about you guys stop being jerks and at least TRY to be nice. Or is that too hard?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Even If we're not new members, you still don't have to be jerks. I never said they had to be friendly.

Click to collapse



It seems to me that you're actually encouraging it by continuing to keep posting about it,

All the people here are some of the nicest people you'll meet, just not when you treat them bad and accuse everyone


----------



## werked (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok, I can't resist posting this again.... I tried not to do it. I'm weak.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> It seems to me that you're actually encouraging it by continuing to keep posting about it,

Click to collapse



Yeah, because I'm sick of people being jerks. I mean they just attack any "n00b" that comes in here, like they are so much better than them.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Heehee ... I have super speedy post editing skills
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse








Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

Leave the butthurt be guys

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 11, 2012)

Quasi

How did you get your win 8 copy?

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I came in here because I was sick of people being jerks. I didn't expect a friendly response from you guys. Not after reading the posts from you guys. How about you guys stop being jerks and at least TRY to be nice. Or is that too hard?

Click to collapse



Not now 
Not to you 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## werked (Nov 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Same here. What MOS?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



68k. What about you.??


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Yeah, because I'm sick of people being jerks. I mean they just attack any "n00b" that comes in here, like they are so much better than them.

Click to collapse



Soo... You're encouraging something you want to prevent ?


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



If I were him, I would start to run

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Leave the butthurt be guys
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse





_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## android88 (Nov 11, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Just saying that technically you guys can't enforce "Only these people can post." Unless you own the website...

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

And jase you told me you were navy

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 11, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Even If we're not new members, you still don't have to be jerks. I never said they had to be friendly.

Click to collapse



You're also forgetting another XDA rule, read the OP and and subsequent extensions thereof. Have you read post #3?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## android88 (Nov 11, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> You're also forgetting another XDA rule, read the OP and and subsequent extensions thereof. Have you read post #3?

Click to collapse



If you really didn't want us to post, you would have made a group. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



-2

You're losing... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

Look I'll reiterate my bar analogy since others liked it.

But chill on the butthurt noobs. 

This place is like a bar of regulars. How do you get accepted in a bar of regulars? Not by getting drunk and making an ass of yourself. Be cool. Say hi. Never mind the grumbles when you walk in. Buy a guy or girl a beer. Make nice and be chill. Otherwise you just don't fit in.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 11, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> You're also forgetting another XDA rule, read the OP and and subsequent extensions thereof. Have you read post #3?

Click to collapse



I did read the 3rd post.


> That's why a member list was needed, to protect the members from any abuse and of course help to get to know each other.

Click to collapse



Funny thing is, its not the members who need protecting from abuse from the trolls and "n00bs". The trolls and "n00bs" need protecting from the members.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> -2
> 
> You're losing...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



-1,556,870,288

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I did read the 3rd post.
> 
> Funny thing is, its not the members who need protecting from abuse from the trolls and "n00bs". The trolls and "n00bs" need protecting from the members.

Click to collapse



Exactly... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> If you really didn't want us to post, you would have made a group.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



He's not a member I believe, but he's polite and not trying to start an argument


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> You're also forgetting another XDA rule, read the OP and and subsequent extensions thereof. Have you read post #3?

Click to collapse



RC making good posts. I'm surprised pleasantly.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

---------- Post added at 01:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> He's not a member I believe, but he's polite and not trying to start an argument

Click to collapse



And bingo was his name o

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 11, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Just saying that technically you guys can't enforce "Only these people can post." Unless you own the website...

Click to collapse



What I don't understand is why the heck you keep posting...  do you like the verbal abuse? They are not obligated to be nice to you, it clearly states if your not in the op, don't post! (And I'm not so I fully expect to be flamed ) just leave it alone and go to another off topic thread...  there are tons of them... 

although this is the first time I have ever posted in here, I read it all the time!  Very entertaining! You all make me laugh! Sorry to all the "members" I will back out of this thread now


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I did read the 3rd post.
> 
> Funny thing is, its not the members who need protecting from abuse from the trolls and "n00bs". The trolls and "n00bs" need protecting from the members.

Click to collapse



Keep digging, son.
Keep digging.
You'll hit China eventually. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2012)

[SubjectChange]
Sooo... How is everyone ?  

[/SubjectChange]


----------



## werked (Nov 11, 2012)

So....It wouldn't be a proper Sunday if my Panthers weren't stinking it up.


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> What I don't understand is why the heck you keep posting...  do you like the verbal abuse? They are not obligated to be nice to you, it clearly states if your not in the op, don't post! (And I'm not so I fully expect to be flamed ) just leave it alone and go to another off topic thread...  there are tons of them...
> 
> although this is the first time I have ever posted in here, I read it all the time!  Very entertaining! You all make me laugh! Sorry to all the "members" I will back out of this thread now

Click to collapse



That was one of the best first posts in this thread I've ever seen. "What's your name Fatbody"?

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> RC making good posts. I'm surprised pleasantly.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"
> ...

Click to collapse



We have 2-3 misfires like eep.
It doesn't happen usually.
 We are sorry for inconvenience we caused.
Please sign this form and we will issue you a refund

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> That was one of the best first posts in this thread I've ever seen. "What's your name Fatbody"?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Judging from the username quoted... It might be flastnoles11?


Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Look I'll reiterate my bar analogy since others liked it.
> 
> But chill on the butthurt noobs.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That actually was a good analogy. The only thing is us n00bs don't just get grumbled at. People attack us until we leave. They don't let us have a chance to be nice. Again, I have been reading this thread for weeks. I never wanted to post, because it was your guy's own thread. But after seeing so many rude comments, I felt I had to stand up for people. But whatever. I'll leave. Just, if you want some more people to join, instead of attacking them until they leave, just examine them for a while before deciding to attack them or let them join.


----------



## werked (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> That was one of the best first posts in this thread I've ever seen. "What's your name Fatbody"?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



+1
Was gonna say the same ( or something sim) but you beat me to it. 

Slow n00b is slow.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 11, 2012)

All hail Joseph cause he will cry

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> [SubjectChange]
> Sooo... How is everyone ?
> 
> [/SubjectChange]

Click to collapse



Watching pre race, smoking in the rain, getting ready for nascar


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 11, 2012)

Quasi where art thou?

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## android88 (Nov 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> [SubjectChange]
> Sooo... How is everyone ?
> 
> [/SubjectChange]

Click to collapse



I'm good


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> That was one of the best first posts in this thread I've ever seen. "What's your name Fatbody"?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse






Babydoll25 said:


> Judging from the username quoted... It might be flastnoles11?
> 
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



 Flastnoles11...  but my real name is chris...  and thanks everybody for not being hard on me, I wouldn't have posted, but I listened to my daughter whinning for about 2 hours this morning...  didn't want to read whinning for another 2!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Watching pre race, smoking in the rain, getting ready for nascar

Click to collapse



Nice man !  You in the middle bit?  (No idea what you'd call it )


----------



## a.cid (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> RC making good posts. I'm surprised pleasantly.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"
> ...

Click to collapse




*sobs in the corner*


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 11, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> What I don't understand is why the heck you keep posting...  do you like the verbal abuse? They are not obligated to be nice to you, it clearly states if your not in the op, don't post! (And I'm not so I fully expect to be flamed ) just leave it alone and go to another off topic thread...  there are tons of them...
> 
> although this is the first time I have ever posted in here, I read it all the time!  Very entertaining! You all make me laugh! Sorry to all the "members" I will back out of this thread now

Click to collapse



I was just trying to stand up for all of those other people they were being jerks to. I don't see how any of my posts deserved verbal abuse. I was just pointing some things out.


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> That actually was a good analogy. The only thing is us n00bs don't just get grumbled at. People attack us until we leave. They don't let us have a chance to be nice. Again, I have been reading this thread for weeks. I never wanted to post, because it was your guy's own thread. But after seeing so many rude comments, I felt I had to stand up for people. But whatever. I'll leave. Just, if you want some more people to join, instead of attacking them until they leave, just examine them for a while before deciding to attack them or let them join.

Click to collapse



See the guy who posted a comment directly to you. It was his first in here. Consensus is we all liked it. I put my vote in he posts some more sometime. He seems like a cool guy. 

But from now on, this is the last time I direct a comment to you here in this thread. Please leave. You have made your point. Now kindly leave. We have all taken notice of your butthurt. I take note of it. Now end of discussion. Nothing left to be said.

Apex, is it raining in your neck of the woods. I'm just off and on sprinkles.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> I'm good

Click to collapse



Good xD Hey, I see you're new to the thread haha   ;D


----------



## android88 (Nov 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good xD Hey, I see you're new to the thread haha   ;D

Click to collapse



Yes I am


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 11, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I was just trying to stand up for all of those other people they were being jerks to. I don't see how any of my posts deserved verbal abuse. I was just pointing some things out.

Click to collapse



Get a sense of humor...   if they would have flamed me for my post do you really think I would have whinned, or even cared for that matter? No, I would have laughed and poked it right back at em...  its an internet forum, no need to be so uptight...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 11, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> That actually was a good analogy. The only thing is us n00bs don't just get grumbled at. People attack us until we leave. They don't let us have a chance to be nice. Again, I have been reading this thread for weeks. I never wanted to post, because it was your guy's own thread. But after seeing so many rude comments, I felt I had to stand up for people. But whatever. I'll leave. Just, if you want some more people to join, instead of attacking them until they leave, just examine them for a while before deciding to attack them or let them join.

Click to collapse



That's the thing. We don't want more people to join. The reason you're getting attacked is because your first post in this thread was attacking us and how we do things. I came in after talking to a few of the members and getting to know them, after a few good posts that didn't irritate anyone, they stopped complaining and telling me to GTFO. Come in here and say we're all jerks and you will get flamed. What did you expect?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> Yes I am

Click to collapse



Welcome :silly::silly:






David js missing everything with his damn pool playing i think:silly:


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice man !  You in the middle bit?  (No idea what you'd call it )

Click to collapse



Nah, I went to the races in Texas. Now they are in Arizona. Two more left in the season. Top two drivers separated by just a few points. Good season it has been.



a.cid said:


> *sobs in the corner*
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Awwww you're good acid. I like you man. You have never posted anything stupid here. In fact you help out any chance you get.


----------



## android88 (Nov 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> That's the thing. We don't want more people to join. The reason you're getting attacked is because your first post in this thread was attacking us and how we do things. I came in after talking to a few of the members and getting to know them, after a few good posts that didn't irritate anyone, they stopped complaining and telling me to GTFO. Come in here and say we're all jerks and you will get flamed. What did you expect?

Click to collapse



My first post here in the thread didn't flame anybody. Why did I get flamed ?


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> RC making good posts. I'm surprised pleasantly.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Where is that pill from butthurtitis? I need some. Mind you, might just take some Fukitol. 




Told ya all he's ok. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Get a sense of humor...   if they would have flamed me for my post do you really think I would have whinned, or even cared for that matter? No, I would have laughed and poked it right back at em...  its an internet forum, no need to be so uptight...

Click to collapse



I like this guy. You sure you're an RC?


----------



## android88 (Nov 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Welcome :silly::silly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> My first post here in the thread didn't flame anybody. Why did I get flamed ?

Click to collapse



Bad timing with the flamer posting  


boborone said:


> Nah, I went to the races in Texas. Now they are in Arizona. Two more left in the season. Top two drivers separated by just a few points. Good season it has been.
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww you're good acid. I like you man. You have never posted anything stupid here. In fact you help out any chance you get.

Click to collapse



Ahhh, Nice


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> My first post here in the thread didn't flame anybody. Why did I get flamed ?

Click to collapse



Mostly cause of the thread you made and insults to mafia in general.


----------



## android88 (Nov 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Bad timing with the flamer posting

Click to collapse



I posted earlier today before people started flaming. I just asked what the group was and if I could join.


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Told ya all he's ok.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



When did you say something for this character? I never seen him before.


----------



## android88 (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Mostly cause of the thread you made and insults to mafia in general.

Click to collapse



How did I insult this mafia?


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

Jeebus, just when we thought everything was back to normal... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 11, 2012)

@boborone- yep I'm an rc alright...  . Thanks for saying you like me, it made feel all warm inside! Lmao...


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 11, 2012)

No, you can't join. Not reaqlly looking for new members right now.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 11, 2012)

Can I have buy everyone a beer

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 11, 2012)

How about this? Josepho and android88 stop posting, if they continue posting, ignore them. I'm not arguing with them any more and any more posts directed towards them will just make them reply and post here more.


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> I posted earlier today before people started flaming. I just asked what the group was and if I could join.

Click to collapse



It went something like this

"what is this thead"

(smart ass comments, and fun jiving)

"huh, but I'z wantz tu juens u guys"

no

(you start thread and call it xda mafia)




Now see how you reacted? Not good.


----------



## android88 (Nov 11, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No, you can't join. Not reaqlly looking for new members right now.

Click to collapse



I don't really want to join anymore. Earlier I did, but now not so much :/. I'll still talk here


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> I posted earlier today before people started flaming. I just asked what the group was and if I could join.

Click to collapse



Ohhh , My bad, I didn't know ;p
Head up though, generaly just post a bit first, get to know people _thenn _ask to join


----------



## werked (Nov 11, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Can I have buy everyone a beer
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I don't turn down beer, even from those I detest. So, I'll have mine now, thanks. :beer:


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> When did you say something for this character? I never seen him before.

Click to collapse



Seems like a gazillion pages back now, but probably a few days ago. Me likes eep. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> How about this? Josepho and android88 stop posting, if they continue posting, ignore them. I'm not arguing with them any more and any more posts directed towards them will just make them reply and post here more.

Click to collapse



This.

Apex, proto, beers all around!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Can I have buy everyone a beer
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You may


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> I don't really want to join anymore. Earlier I did, but now not so much :/. I'll still talk here

Click to collapse



Mmm not so sure...


______________________

I have chocolate instead of beer. lulz


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No, you can't join. Not reaqlly looking for new members right now.

Click to collapse



You're a n00b, you have no say in mafia business... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Seems like a gazillion pages back now, but probably a few days ago. Me likes eep.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No, not eep, flastnoles11. You never mentioned him, as he's never posted here, no reason to post about him. Now put the crack pipe down and follow the converstation.


----------



## android88 (Nov 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ohhh , My bad, I didn't know ;p
> Head up though, generaly just post a bit first, get to know people _thenn _ask to join

Click to collapse



It seems like everybody who posts in here gets flamed. It doesn't matter what they say.


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> This.
> 
> Apex, proto, beers all around!

Click to collapse



I'll drink to that... :thumbup::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## werked (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> This.
> 
> Apex, proto, beers all around!

Click to collapse



Wait.... What?!  ladies first jeez guys.


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You're a n00b, you have no say in mafia business...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Lmao, was waiting for that. Fair point. 
Be nice to him though! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> How did I insult this mafia?

Click to collapse



There's an old saying that gets passed around. You may have heard of it. "Quit while you're ahead." Now, I'll be honest, I guess it's not totally correct because you're not ahead. Infact, you've alienated yourself to the members of this mafia and ruined any future chance of joining, most probably.
However, I do suggest you still pay attention to the parts of that saying which are relevant. That would be the word "Quit". It's actually a really great word and actually the best option you've got.


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

This is the most I've seen max post in months. Good to have you back man.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nah, I went to the races in Texas. Now they are in Arizona. Two more left in the season. Top two drivers separated by just a few points. Good season it has been.
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww you're good acid. I like you man. You have never posted anything stupid here. In fact you help out any chance you get.

Click to collapse









What do you drive/ride bobo?


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> No, not eep, flastnoles11. You never mentioned him, as he's never posted here, no reason to post about him. Now put the crack pipe down and follow the converstation.

Click to collapse



I suggest you do the same  

You posted about flastnoles11 about a minute after my response. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> It seems like everybody who posts in here gets flamed. It doesn't matter what they say.

Click to collapse



Well get to know them outside the thread maybe if so  They wouldn;t flame a friend ;D


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lmao, was waiting for that. Fair point.
> Be nice to him though!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I never said, "you're a *stupid* n00b." That wouldn't be very nice... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> This is the most I've seen max post in months. Good to have you back man.

Click to collapse



Hahah Cheers :laugh:


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

werked said:


> Wait.... What?!  ladies first jeez guys.

Click to collapse



Ladies get shots.

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> I suggest you do the same
> 
> You posted about flastnoles11 about a minute after my response.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ok, now you're just being silly.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

Greetings.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Greetings.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Hey skinny. Did you see my pic I posted last night?


----------



## a.cid (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Greetings.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



You will not believe what just happened here! 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## werked (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Greetings.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Hey, Skinny. :thumbup:


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey, we're winning xD 

http://www.tapatalk.com/network.php


& Sup Skiiny


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 11, 2012)

Apex I am ready for pool

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hey, we're winning xD
> 
> http://www.tapatalk.com/network.php
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The SII is apparently the most used device with tapatalk, and Android is winning by a landslide in platforms.


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

a.cid said:


> What do you drive/ride bobo?
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Circa '96 Specialized Hardrock - Completely custom everything except for the frame.

'09 Huffy Black Widow - Stock with a few aftermarket parts to make it more ridable.

'97 Ford Ranger Single Cab Short Bed 2.3 4 cyl w/ 180k miles.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> View attachment 1474357
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Who's Nappa?






Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Apex I am ready for pool
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Ready............. Go! 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

werked said:


> Hey, Skinny. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Hi sweetie.







MacaronyMax said:


> Hey, we're winning xD
> 
> http://www.tapatalk.com/network.php
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi sweetie.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Ready............. Go!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Turn on chat in the pause/settings/server options

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Who's Nappa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



Ahh lol....I should've known...but a gamer I am not.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ahh lol....I should've known...but a gamer I am not.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Not a game. A show. Anime.

http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/vegeta-what-does-the-scouter-say






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Ball


----------



## werked (Nov 11, 2012)

Hm, I should have had a beer for every touchdown the panthers gave up today. I'd be drunk now and not care about how much they suck. Ah well, next time. :beer:


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

android88 said:


> My first post here in the thread didn't flame anybody. Why did I get flamed ?

Click to collapse



Because you went down the n00b trail to the left, instead of the "hi I'd like to post something useful" one to the right (that flastnoles11 took) 
Also don't you have another thread to tend to? 
Bye now. 
Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hi sweetie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi skinny. :beer:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Circa '96 Specialized Hardrock - Completely custom everything except for the frame.
> 
> '09 Huffy Black Widow - Stock with a few aftermarket parts to make it more ridable.
> 
> '97 Ford Ranger Single Cab Short Bed 2.3 4 cyl w/ 180k miles.

Click to collapse



Can I see a pic of that Hardrock please?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 11, 2012)

Apex turn on chat!! Also I will call those warm ups

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Apex turn on chat!! Also I will call those warm ups
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Okay... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Okay...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Running errands, play for real soon

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Running errands, play for real soon
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Alright. I'll just be having a few warm up beers in the meantime... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 11, 2012)

werked said:


> 68k. What about you.??

Click to collapse



25S, ASI: 7D.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> I like this guy. You sure you're an RC?

Click to collapse



We're not all bad 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 11, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> We're not all * that *bad
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



FTFY

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> We're not all bad
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



What's with the hardon you guys have for this thread in your forums?


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 11, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Seems like a gazillion pages back now, but probably a few days ago. Me likes eep.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Appreciate the effort 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------




boborone said:


> What's with the hardon you guys have for this thread in your forums?

Click to collapse



I had no clue this thread even existed until I spent some time in RC off topic 

BTW, the only thread that gives me a hardon is the one in the leggings my wife wears from time to time 
Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

Just letting you RCs know, I got extra bad taste in the past from members with the RC title. So if I'm hard on you guys, don't take it personally, it's just the title.

---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------




eep2378 said:


> Appreciate the effort
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's what I'm talking about. This thread has been mentioned countless times in the RC OT. I don't get why they have it out for this place.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Just letting you RCs know, I got extra bad taste in the past from members with the RC title. So if I'm hard on you guys, don't take it personally, it's just the title.

Click to collapse



Admit it.... 
It isn't JUST the title 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Admit it....
> It isn't JUST the title
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I freely do 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> What's with the hardon you guys have for this thread in your forums?

Click to collapse



Lulz.

I can explain that one:

A Recognized Developer understands the lay of the land, is a contributing member of XDA, and is generally focused on specific things like building custom ROM's and applications. They generally don't have time for stupidity in their forums.

An ERD takes the time to truly be outstanding and usually has to be extremely well behaved or risk the wrath of the admins. They have even less time for nonsense.

A Recognized Contributor though? They are just useful enough to be noticed, but usually aren't off really innovating new things. As such, when they post in their "special" forums, they have little to talk about other than what's going on with the rest of the site. They're usually arrogant, and have big heads about the their little title, such that when they see a group of mostly normal members trying to keep to themselves, their overinflated ego forces them to jump in and try to join. Unlike RD's and ERD's, Recognized Contributors have plenty of time for stupidity and nonsense; hence the reason they keep intruding here.

Now watch: some RC is going to get his panties in a bunch and try to counter this post.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Just letting you RCs know, I got extra bad taste in the past from members with the RC title. So if I'm hard on you guys, don't take it personally, it's just the title.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No worries, bro my internet feelings don't get hurt 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Just letting you RCs know, I got extra bad taste in the past from members with the RC title. So if I'm hard on you guys, don't take it personally, it's just the title.

Click to collapse



I don't take it personal, I come here to relax


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lulz.
> 
> I can explain that one:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good call 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lulz.
> 
> I can explain that one:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's been my thoughts on the subject. They have their own forum and can't stand that they don't understand this thread and therefore because of the title want to be here cause we ain't there. 

I love seeing the screenies every time the mafia gets mentioned in their forums.

Thing is guys, we've had RCs in our ranks since before it was "cool" to be an RC. They let us know what's going on.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------

And for some reason it's always the RCs and FSMs that get the most butthurt in here and can't take a joke. We're a thread of sht talkers. Been here way before the change to a politically correct xda. In fact this is the last remnants of the OT of old. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

Is it time to get completely sh1tfaced yet? I've got.... 
In no particular order... 
A seized engine 
Two bad trannys 
Four accidents (two of them a total loss) 
One set of bad brakes 
And other assorted nonsense to deal with :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> That's been my thoughts on the subject. They have their own forum and can't stand that they don't understand this thread and therefore because of the title want to be here cause we ain't there.
> 
> I love seeing the screenies every time the mafia gets mentioned in their forums.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahem. I was an RC before it was "COOL" to have the title. And I went for it for the dev-host. There I met some interesting people like ronnie, eep, TS, a.cid and many more. My device got over covered with guides and stuff so it became boring. I saw mafia thread being mentioned in RC OT, came here, got involved in police thread, that got closed, somehow stayed here ( i like the banter) and that's it. Story of my life as RC. Oh, and somehow never thought i was big  headed or patroniseing or anything along the lines.

BTW, not many of you know it, but RC title can be sometimes more hassle than it's worth, trust me ( i am dead serious on that).


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> That's been my thoughts on the subject. They have their own forum and can't stand that they don't understand this thread and therefore because of the title want to be here cause we ain't there.
> 
> I love seeing the screenies every time the mafia gets mentioned in their forums.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Making generalizations like this is usually a bad idea. I've been an RC for a bit before I ever heard of this thread or posted in it. I'd venture to say this thread isn't talked about over there as much as you think

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Is it time to get completely sh1tfaced yet? I've got....
> In no particular order...
> A seized engine
> Two bad trannys
> ...

Click to collapse



Dayum. Snow really doing you guys in. I thought y'all were supposed the ones who make fun of us cause we can't drive in the snow and you can.

Have at it bd, drink away!

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Ahem. I was an RC before it was "COOL" to have the title. And I went for it for the dev-host. There I met some interesting people like ronnie, eep, TS, a.cid and many more. My device got over covered with guides and stuff so it became boring. I saw mafia thread being mentioned in RC OT, came here, got involved in police thread, that got closed, somehow stayed here ( i like the banter) and that's it. Story of my life as RC. Oh, and somehow never thought i was big  headed or patroniseing or anything along the lines.
> 
> BTW, not many of you know it, but RC title can be sometimes more hassle than it's worth, trust me ( i am dead serious on that).

Click to collapse



Don't get your panties in a bunch. 
If anyone was referring to you specifically.... You would've been named 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't get your panties in a bunch.
> If anyone was referring to you specifically.... You would've been named
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I'm not. I should have been more clear. I'm trying to say there are A LOT of RCs like that, and i feel like defending them, not the title.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dayum. Snow really doing you guys in. I thought y'all were supposed the ones who make fun of us cause we can't drive in the snow and you can.
> 
> Have at it bd, drink away!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not only that but... Tomorrow is Monday and I won't have replacement cars on the road before Tuesday 
Ok 


Prepare for drunk posting in.... 3....2.....

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Making generalizations like this is usually a bad idea. I've been an RC for a bit before I ever heard of this thread or posted in it. I'd venture to say this thread isn't talked about over there as much as you think
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Not so much like it used to be. And you guys are OK so far. Acid, eep, apex, and noob that just started. Acid and apex posted in confession thread forever before here. They good peeps.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Quasi
> 
> How did you get your win 8 copy?
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



pirates in the bay....

subwoofer isnt working, and i can't locate the latest nvidia drivers...  using old ones...  sigh...  its slowly coming along...  i can live with it, and make it work...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I'm not. I should have been more clear. I'm trying to say there are A LOT of RCs like that, and i feel like defending them, not the title.

Click to collapse



From what I've seen (excluding those here) 
They aren't really worth defending 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> pirates in the bay....
> 
> subwoofer isnt working, and i can't locate the latest nvidia drivers...  using old ones...  sigh...  its slowly coming along...  i can live with it, and make it work...

Click to collapse



Aaaaaaarrrrggghhhhh? 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> From what I've seen (excluding those here)
> They aren't really worth defending
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> ...

Click to collapse



yea it pisses me off...  but some have gotten it working...  its all that doesnt work...  of course the nvidia site sucks terribly...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

It's BURRITO TIME! 
Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------







Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

Do you know why firetrucks are red?
Nope?
Well, firetrucks have 4 wheels, and 8 people on firetrucks. 
4+8=12
There are 12 inches on a ruler.
Queen Elizabeth was a ruler.
There was also a ship named after Queen Elizabeth.
The ship sailed the seas, and the seas have fish.
The fish have fins.
People from Finland are also called Fins.
Finland and Russia were in a war a long time ago.
Russians are red.
And firetrucks are always Russian around.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

Okay, I know I'm a Gli n00b, but what the fuc|< happened here today? What's with the non-probation n00bs coming in here and starting $hit? I'm cornfuzed... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

A fifth of Rum should do the trick quite nicely. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Okay, I know I'm a Gli n00b, but what the fuc|< happened here today? What's with the non-probation n00bs coming in here and starting $hit? I'm cornfuzed...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Hope your not aiming that look at me, 

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Okay, I know I'm a Gli n00b, but what the fuc|< happened here today? What's with the non-probation n00bs coming in here and starting $hit? I'm cornfuzed...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



A case of butthurt. Nothing to be alarmed about. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Okay, I know I'm a Gli n00b, but what the fuc|< happened here today? What's with the non-probation n00bs coming in here and starting $hit? I'm cornfuzed...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



It happens.

TheArchangel quit on us last night too. :shrug:

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Do you know why firetrucks are red?
> Nope?
> Well, firetrucks have 4 wheels, and 8 people on firetrucks.
> 4+8=12
> ...

Click to collapse



Booooooo 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 11, 2012)

Apex ready for real matches now, best of 5 ?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Booooooo
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Run away! It's a ghost!!!


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hope your not aiming that look at me,
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



No dude, you's alright in my book. I was talking about thos "other" people. Weird day...


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> A case of butthurt. Nothing to be alarmed about.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



This is my last post... I promise. I only came posted here because of other members getting flamed. I was never flamed. I just felt I had to stand up for the other members. I tried my best to defend them. Sorry if I insulted you guys. Sometimes I interpret things wrong...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

can someone please explain the fckin fuscia to me?!?!?!?!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 11, 2012)

Apex join now!!  time for real pool best of 5

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> This is my last post... I promise. I only came posted here because of other members getting flamed. I was never flamed. I just felt I had to stand up for the other members. I tried my best to defend them. Sorry if I insulted you guys. Sometimes I interpret things wrong...

Click to collapse



I can flame you if you like. 




































Warning: I'm getting drunk and the restrained bd is no longer with us 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> can someone please explain the fckin fuscia to me?!?!?!?!

Click to collapse



It's purdy and it brings out your eyes nicely. :beer::beer::beer::beer:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No dude, you's alright in my book. I was talking about thos "other" people. Weird day...

Click to collapse



It's nice to know I'm ok in your book. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> can someone please explain the fckin fuscia to me?!?!?!?!

Click to collapse



It doesn't suit you.  It makes your ass look big.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I can flame you if you like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I love you bd. No homo......wait.......hehe you're great girl.


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> It's nice to know I'm ok in your book. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



One book ticked. How many more to do? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> I love you bd. No homo......wait.......hehe you're great girl.

Click to collapse



Back atcha bro :beer::beer::beer::beer:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> I love you bd. No homo......wait.......hehe you're great girl.

Click to collapse



Wait....BD is a girl, and there are no girls on the internet...does that mean this isn't the internet?


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Wait....BD is a girl, and there are no girls on the internet...does that mean this isn't the internet?

Click to collapse



Hmmm. Rule no 16.

This means it's not someone's Internet feelings! So people SHOULD get offended! OMG, what have you just done? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Wait....BD is a girl, and there are no girls on the internet...does that mean this isn't the internet?

Click to collapse



Yeah bd and werked. But we have yet to see a pic of werked. So that's still questionable. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Hmmm. Rule no 16.
> 
> This means it's not someone's Internet feelings! So people SHOULD get offended! OMG, what have you just done?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Noo!!!!!! I broke the internet!!!


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> One book ticked. How many more to do?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Too many, I'll just be patient

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah bd and werked. But we have yet to see a pic of werked. So that's still questionable.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Werked actually posted a pic of herself. It was hard to see of that was a girl though, in all that firefighters gear and troll face instead of the head. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Wait....BD is a girl, and there are no girls on the internet...does that mean this isn't the internet?

Click to collapse



Took you long enough to figure that out.... 




There used to be a pic of werked around here somewhere..... 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Werked actually posted a pic of herself. It was hard to see of that was a girl though, in all that firefighters gear and troll face instead of the head.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The pic I saw was of her at a party.  Not bad.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Took you long enough to figure that out....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



She removed the one in the baseball cap.it was only up a short time

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The pic I saw was of her at a party.  Not bad.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Where was this at? Remember the thread? 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The pic I saw was of her at a party.  Not bad.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I hope you took the screen shot! Quick, before she borrows bricks from BD. 

Ah, in baseball cap. Remember now. 

Bo, she took it down after a few minutes. It was in this thread and I think you were watching oval. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Where was this at? Remember the thread?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse











tinky1 said:


> I hope you took the screen shot! Quick, before she borrows bricks from BD.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











jugg1es said:


> She removed the one in the baseball cap.it was only up a short time
> 
> "When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".

Click to collapse





Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

OK well I have yet to see proof. I'm calling it like the market. Need pic of her and paper with screen name.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I hope you took the screen shot! Quick, before she borrows bricks from BD.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Brick borrowing has not been approved. 
That being said, I've got my automatic brick thrower back from the shop and will aim it at anyone werked asks me to. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> OK well I have yet to see proof. I'm calling it like the market. Need pic of her and paper with screen name.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Hahaha. Skeptical bobo is skeptical.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)

Hahaha I laugh every time.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

Rum and coke 
(with very little soda ) 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Brick borrowing has not been approved.
> That being said, I've got my automatic brick thrower back from the shop and will aim it at anyone werked asks me to.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah, yeah, girl POWAH and all that  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hahaha. Skeptical bobo is skeptical.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Yepper I am

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

Im done tweaking for now....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yepper I am
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



I dunno...she does remove the pics pretty quickly.  Not sure why she would if they weren't real.  But that's just my thought.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Im done tweaking for now....

Click to collapse



Nice. What's that wall? That'd be perfect for the logon screen, the account name and picture right in the middle of the stars in the center.

---------- Post added at 04:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I dunno...she does remove the pics pretty quickly.  Not sure why she would if they weren't real.  But that's just my thought.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I saw the one with the baseball cap, iirc unless tapatalk got the time wrong it was up way longer than she said it would be, otherwise I would have missed it by a long shot.


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I dunno...she does remove the pics pretty quickly.  Not sure why she would if they weren't real.  But that's just my thought.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I never seen em. So "skeptical bobo is skeptical" 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

I am back from the store 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Apex join now!!  time for real pool best of 5
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Beer, I'm eyeball deep in hardware swappage from my Dad's HP tower to mine. Two new HDs, re-partitioned, running a smooth clean install of Ubuntu now, dropping in a better graphips card, etc. Wires, components, and so on all over my office...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Nice. What's that wall? That'd be perfect for the logon screen, the account name and picture right in the middle of the stars in the center.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haven't tackled the login scrren pic yet...

Go here for 1920 x 1200 Hubble wallpapers...

http://1ms.net/eagle-space-nebula-galaxy-spiral-hubble-nature-132231.html


----------



## werked (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It doesn't suit you.  It makes your ass look big.
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Wait, isn't that the point?? 



boborone said:


> Yeah bd and werked. But we have yet to see a pic of werked. So that's still questionable.____________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Def a girl.... 



Babydoll25 said:


> Brick borrowing has not been approved.
> That being said, I've got my automatic brick thrower back from the shop and will aim it at anyone werked asks me to.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Thanks, BD. May need your brick throwing services if Bobo can't be convinced quickly.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Beer, I'm eyeball deep in hardware swappage from my Dad's HP tower to mine. Two new HDs, re-partitioned, running a smooth clean install of Ubuntu now, dropping in a better graphips card, etc. Wires, components, and so on all over my office...

Click to collapse



Figured, we need to make an official game soon though

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

werked said:


> Wait, isn't that the point??
> 
> 
> Def a girl....
> ...

Click to collapse



Pics

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Figured, we need to make an official game soon though
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



So you can kick my ass? 

Sure... 

Edit: I've just about set up my desktop again after several weeks of it being dead, so I should be good for a showdown in a little bit...


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 11, 2012)

@werked

Pic or it didn't happen

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> So you can kick my ass?
> 
> Sure...
> 
> Edit: I've just about set up my desktop again after several weeks of it being dead, so I should be good for a showdown in a little bit...

Click to collapse



Yes I need to make a couple of bucks

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

Pics? I have pics. 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2012)

Hahah that's awesome xD

Does it recognise the birds feet ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## trell959 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey gang. I'll be around more, promise!

Sent from my Kindle Fire.


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey gang. I'll be around more, promise!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire.

Click to collapse



Better be

:banghead:

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 11, 2012)

Who's picking up the Nexus 4 in a few days?

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahah that's awesome xD
> 
> Does it recognise the birds feet ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah :what::screwy::what:

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 PM ----------




boborone said:


> Better be
> 
> :banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1
I miss my phone swap buddy 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## trell959 (Nov 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pics? I have pics.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Lawl

I'm reading the same article. 







boborone said:


> Better be
> 
> :banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Kindle Fire.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Lawl
> 
> I'm reading the same article.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Moon-doggie liked the article. What about you? 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2012)

Can't decide whether to stick to this venom tweaks port or go back to aokp/cm the battery life on the venom is amazing but I hate sense and miss the vanilla, but the battery life on jb at the moment is so bad I get about two hours on screen time before it dies, but this venom I can see it lasting over four hours. I must of jumped between the two half a dozen times today

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## trell959 (Nov 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Moon-doggie liked the article. What about you?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Good article. Android Central has a very well written article too.

Sent from my Kindle Fire.


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

Werked!

Holy sht! You see what jeff Gorgon just did?

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## trell959 (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Werked!
> 
> Holy sht! You see what jeff Gorgon just did?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Crash?

Sent from my Kindle Fire.


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Crash?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire.

Click to collapse



Ya just a lil. He put a guy in the wall on purpose, took out about 6 cars. Then gets out and starts fighting in the crews. Almost took out a championship contender. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 11, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Who's picking up the Nexus 4 in a few days?
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Must...not....reply......

God damn it.

I'm on Verizon with a GNex so I'm not.

But I'm considering a Nexus Tab and/or a new laptop.

Of course...there's also Der Uber-Tosh...but that's still top secret.


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Must...not....reply......
> 
> God damn it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dooooo eeeeet!!!!!!!


Oh, wait, you didn't ask for a thread to be deleted....


----------



## trell959 (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ya just a lil. He put a guy in the wall on purpose, took out about 6 cars. Then gets out and starts fighting in the crews. Almost took out a championship contender.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Damn. Live?







jaseglenn4 said:


> Must...not....reply......
> 
> God damn it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm getting it! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire.


----------



## boborone (Nov 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Damn. Live?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep then it ended by nascar not throwing a caution in the last laps so a wrecked car spilling fluids all over the track wrecked em from 5 back to maybe 13 when they went over the fluids crossing the line in carnage. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Damn. Live?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And I am waiting for you to get it so I can get it 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yep then it ended by nascar not throwing a caution in the last laps so a wrecked car spilling fluids all over the track wrecked em from 5 back to maybe 13 when they went over the fluids crossing the line in carnage.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



And that's why I watch.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ya just a lil. He put a guy in the wall on purpose, took out about 6 cars. Then gets out and starts fighting in the crews. Almost took out a championship contender.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



That's why I hate that ****ing guy. What a douchetard...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 11, 2012)

I <3 my little nerdy birdies. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I <3 my little nerdy birdies.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



We've had a frequent visitor lately in the form of a red-tailed hawk.  He's amazing to look at, with about a 3 foot wingspan.







Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 12, 2012)

Finally!! My moms palm treo has finally died (well half way)!! I think the cell radio died so it can't call... But of course it turns on... These things never die 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 12, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Finally!! My moms palm treo has finally died (well half way)!! I think the cell radio died so it can't call... But of course it turns on... These things never die
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



In my experience when I was a pro back in the day, there is no fix whatsoever for a dead treo radio...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> In my experience when I was a pro back in the day, there is no fix whatsoever for a dead treo radio...

Click to collapse



Like hell I plan on fixing this s***!! Well it was the SMARTphones of its times but still... I don't want it.




But now what should she get... Decisions decisions...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 12, 2012)

what carrier is she on?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 12, 2012)

said I was done, but I had to keep going....


----------



## boborone (Nov 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> said I was done, but I had to keep going....

Click to collapse



That 8?

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 12, 2012)

Any idea why XDA is refusing to automatically log me in? I check remember me every time, but it won't work... 
Quasi, cool, I'll have to check that out. Anything about 8 that makes it worth upgrading?


----------



## boborone (Nov 12, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Any idea why XDA is refusing to automatically log me in? I check remember me every time, but it won't work...
> Quasi, cool, I'll have to check that out. Anything about 8 that makes it worth upgrading?

Click to collapse



Does it to me too. I think bitpusher has been messing with the code. It's got the default cache setting to 1 but it's not reading it for some reason.

Happening for about 24 hours now?

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 12, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Any idea why XDA is refusing to automatically log me in? I check remember me every time, but it won't work...
> Quasi, cool, I'll have to check that out. Anything about 8 that makes it worth upgrading?

Click to collapse



Yea it's 8 with ClassicShell and 2 hours of work...  contemplating converting my account to a local account...  dunno yet...  I may use the cloud features one day...  anyone can comment?  I really don't wanna be connected to MS 24/7...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Does it to me too. I think bitpusher has been messing with the code. It's got the default cache setting to 1 but it's not reading it for some reason.
> 
> Happening for about 24 hours now?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah. Mine says nocache=1 after the url after I log in. If it's on the XDA side, that's alright, just didn't know if it was something I can fix.


----------



## boborone (Nov 12, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Yeah. Mine says nocache=1 after the url after I log in. If it's on the XDA side, that's alright, just didn't know if it was something I can fix.

Click to collapse



Nah it's xda. I'll post something in the mod request thread if anybody else can confirm it's not just us two. 

Btw. I'm using chrome. Most recent update was earlier today. So it was happening on last two versions. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> what carrier is she on?

Click to collapse



Sprint. I want to wait for black Friday but that's really far away... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nah it's xda. I'll post something in the mod request thread if anybody else can confirm it's not just us two.
> 
> Btw. I'm using chrome. Most recent update was earlier today. So it was happening on last two versions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Using chrome also.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 12, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Any idea why XDA is refusing to automatically log me in? I check remember me every time, but it won't work...
> Quasi, cool, I'll have to check that out. Anything about 8 that makes it worth upgrading?

Click to collapse



forgot to answer your question...  it boots faster, runs faster, and is more stable...  but its a huge pain in the ass to customize...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nah it's xda. I'll post something in the mod request thread if anybody else can confirm it's not just us two.
> 
> Btw. I'm using chrome. Most recent update was earlier today. So it was happening on last two versions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mines working, tried disabling ad blocker plus?


----------



## werked (Nov 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Werked!
> 
> Holy sht! You see what jeff Gorgon just did?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I missed it, will have to catch the highlights.


----------



## boborone (Nov 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Mines working, tried disabling ad blocker plus?

Click to collapse



Nah. I'm not dealing with xda's auto play video ads. They need to get a new ad pusher for me to turn it off on xda.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 12, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Sprint. I want to wait for black Friday but that's really far away...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



-_-

I hate that day.


----------



## undercover (Nov 12, 2012)

Our kitteh when she was little 

Shame she lost almost all of them grey hair.

Edit, found another one


----------



## boborone (Nov 12, 2012)

werked said:


> I missed it, will have to catch the highlights.

Click to collapse



They need to boot his ass. I'm tired of others getting away with what people call Kyle an a$$hole for and when others do it "that's just racing".

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Apex (Nov 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> They need to boot his ass. I'm tired of others getting away with what people call Kyle an a$$hole for and when others do it "that's just racing".
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



This is why I don't like the guy. Even when he races "dirty" he's terrible at it. At least be like Smoke, most similar current NASCAR driver to Dale Sr. as there is... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 12, 2012)

N = Non
A = Athletic 
S = Sport
C = Created
A = Around
R = Rednecks

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Since we're on a "hate Jeff Gordon" kick:

Q: What's the worse part about 5 Jeff Gordon fans going over a cliff in a Monte Carlo?

A: A Monte Carlo seats 6.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> N = Non
> A = Athletic
> S = Sport
> C = Created
> ...

Click to collapse



Way to kill the thread


----------



## Apex (Nov 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> N = Non
> A = Athletic
> S = Sport
> C = Created
> ...

Click to collapse



I bet you like football (American). Some real science and engineering goes into a bunch of 'roided up monkeys trying to fuc|< the same ball... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 12, 2012)

http://db.tt/xLmfWFeL
Random video of my kittens having a little fight. The little bastards 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I bet you like football (American). Some real science and engineering goes into a bunch of 'roided up monkeys trying to fuc|< the same ball...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Apex , ready to wager? I got my beer in hand and ready to go best of 5 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Nov 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Apex , ready to wager? I got my beer in hand and ready to go best of 5
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Gotta put a charge on the One S and swap SIMs to MY SGSIII. Uno momento... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Gotta put a charge on the One S and swap SIMs to MY SGSIII. Uno momento...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



K let me know soon


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> N = Non
> A = Athletic
> S = Sport
> C = Created
> ...

Click to collapse



Left-turn only circuit.


----------



## Apex (Nov 12, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Left-turn only circuit.

Click to collapse



Another football fan? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Another football fan?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Okay, Beer... Go! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Another football fan?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You mean soccer


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi guys.








Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 12, 2012)

apex where are you?


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 12, 2012)

Boardwalk Empire, FTW!


----------



## trell959 (Nov 12, 2012)

Yo.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yo.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup trell, skinny, everyone else


----------



## trell959 (Nov 12, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sup trell, skinny, everyone else

Click to collapse



Hey prototype, hows it hanging?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

Watching Bears/Texans....5 turnovers so far 

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 12, 2012)

Were sorry but we cannot accept your payment of 400$ on Sunday....  really?

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Were sorry but we cannot accept your payment of 400$ on Sunday....  really?
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



I'll take it if they don't want it


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 12, 2012)

I want to kick my neighbor's ass

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I want to kick my neighbor's ass
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're gonna wipe out a third of Maine's population if you do that 

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You're gonna wipe out a third of Maine's population if you do that
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



There's 3 people in Maine?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 12, 2012)

Lol. Seriously. Couple nights ago... dear god.

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You're gonna wipe out a third of Maine's population if you do that
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse





swapnil360 said:


> I think that the thanks button should be disabled in the off topic forums. Because people are getting thanked for posting images of memes and rage faces. Also it leads to threads like "hit my thanks button and I'll thank you". Also, just like development forums, posting in OT forum before making 10 posts shouldn't be allowed.
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda premium

Click to collapse








_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> -_-
> 
> I hate that day.

Click to collapse



Lol why so much hate? Seems like you don't like the crowd 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> View attachment 1475217
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Wanted to thank for the irony of it, but I guess I hit my limit


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 12, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Wanted to thank for the irony of it, but I guess I hit my limit

Click to collapse



Not to worry. You know Meph's always got it covered 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Not to worry. You know Meph's always got it covered
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



Of course 

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Not to worry. You know Meph's always got it covered
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



When did you get the new sig KC? Just noticed it today, looks nice.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 12, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Of course
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Someone made it for me yesterday  It turned out just as/even better than I expected it to xD


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Watching Bears/Texans....5 turnovers so far
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Jay Cutler sucks!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

Who is flastnoles11??  He's thanking posts in here.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Who is flastnoles11??  He's thanking posts in here.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



An RC which told one of those intruder noobs straight yesterday.


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## boborone (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Who is flastnoles11??  He's thanking posts in here.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



He's the complete new guy RC who posted out of the blue with none in here before to defend the mafia against the neforeno somethingorother guy that came in here bashing earlier.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 12, 2012)

Stella and Banquet...  can't complain at all...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm really curious who let all the "special" people in the XDA OT section the past few days...


----------



## boborone (Nov 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I'm really curious who let all the "special" people in the XDA OT section the past few days...

Click to collapse



Had to find somewhere else to post on the net now AOL is gone


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Had to find somewhere else to post on the net now AOL is gone

Click to collapse



Damn...someone show them to 4chan, they will fit right in.


----------



## boborone (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm breaking my own rule....

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1984888


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



I has things like those...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 12, 2012)

We got my pawpaws old 22 rifle he ordered from sears and roebuck like 50 years ago...  mint...  barely been shot...


Not sent from your phone...


----------



## boborone (Nov 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I has things like those...

Click to collapse



I love Texas







---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I bet you like football (American). Some real science and engineering goes into a bunch of 'roided up monkeys trying to fuc|< the same ball...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Hmmmm....

Roided up athletes chasing each other, or hillbillies driving in circles?

I choose....neither. lol


----------



## boborone (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 12, 2012)

hey bobo and skinny?  wanna hangout?  pun intended...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> hey bobo and skinny?  wanna hangout?  pun intended...

Click to collapse



I see. Don't invite the black guy to hangout.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I see. Don't invite the black guy to hangout.

Click to collapse



mafia hangout

https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/5d660518fc7a0213df581e16fc8f692ad8049329?authuser=0&hl=en

i will kick the unwanteds....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> mafia hangout
> 
> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/5d660518fc7a0213df581e16fc8f692ad8049329?authuser=0&hl=en
> 
> i will kick the unwanteds....

Click to collapse



I'll join in when I get that webcam....couple more days.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Nov 12, 2012)

Finally got around to flashing tasks ROM. Smooth so far....will wait a little while to really judge. I hate setting up my phone.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 12, 2012)

This was my project for the day. 
Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

werked said:


> Finally got around to flashing tasks ROM. Smooth so far....will wait a little while to really judge. I hate setting up my phone.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think you'll like it.  He does great work, hardass demeanour aside.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 1475371
> This was my project for the day.
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX

Click to collapse



Put a fake racing tow eye on the exlpoder?

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Put a fake racing tow eye on the exlpoder?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



And spray painted it pink?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I think you'll like it.  He does great work, hardass demeanour aside.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



and mine is nicer?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> and mine is nicer?

Click to collapse



I haven't gotten to you yet, ya limey nipplechop.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Put a fake racing tow eye on the exlpoder?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Nah. Its stock cause its a sport explorer. The pink tow hook seems to be a thing in my area ( D-hooks are also pink) not really sure why. And my friend just painted his wheels this color and had some cans left over, so I took it. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I haven't gotten to you yet, ya limey nipplechop.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



ooooh, i love invented swearwords...  damn jesusnipple...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

I just sat down at my desk and saw this leaning up against my monitor.  Eden is one sweet kid.







Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 12, 2012)

Gabby brought up she wants a dad...  kept trying to explain to her she has multiple dads...  and eric isn't ready..  maybe one day...  im glad i had 5 bars before the conversation....

I just ordered Windows 8 Pro for 19.99 because I bought my Asus within the past 90 days!!!


----------



## boborone (Nov 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Nah. Its stock cause its a sport explorer. The pink tow hook seems to be a thing in my area ( D-hooks are also pink) not really sure why. And my friend just painted his wheels this color and had some cans left over, so I took it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX

Click to collapse



You kidding right? I know it's PA and all, but really? 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Gabby brought up she wants a dad...  kept trying to explain to her she has multiple dads...  and eric isn't ready..  maybe one day...  im glad i had 5 bars before the conversation....
> 
> I just ordered Windows 8 Pro for 19.99 because I bought my Asus within the past 90 days!!!

Click to collapse



the 5 bars definately made the difference!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> the 5 bars definately made the difference!

Click to collapse



Absolutely!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Absolutely!!

Click to collapse



I resisted the urge one time to get a t shirt for Sophia that said "My daddy drinks because I cry."

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I resisted the urge one time to get a t shirt for Sophia that said "My daddy drinks because I cry."
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Shouldn't have!! That's awesome lol. Only bc they are still young haha. When they get into the teenage years, it should read...." My daddy drinks because I make him wanna cry". 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------

Thread is hella slow tonight. :what:

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

werked said:


> Shouldn't have!! That's awesome lol. Only bc they are still young haha. When they get into the teenage years, it should read...." My daddy drinks because I make him wanna cry".
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That was my thought too!  Geez.  They wifey refused to see my point.  Ah well.  I pick my battles.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

werked said:


> Shouldn't have!! That's awesome lol. Only bc they are still young haha. When they get into the teenage years, it should read...." My daddy drinks because I make him wanna cry".
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi werked!


----------



## werked (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi, Storm. 
I'm trying to stay up as late as I can tonight.... Doesn't feel like I'm going to do as well as I'd like. *yawn*

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

werked said:


> Hi, Storm.
> I'm trying to stay up as late as I can tonight.... Doesn't feel like I'm going to do as well as I'd like. *yawn*
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Drink a Red Bull, or something along those lines.


Oh and apparently bobo is skeptical as to if you are actually a chick or not. He hasn't seen proof and thus doesn't believe.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 12, 2012)

WERKED!!!!!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Drink a Red Bull, or something along those lines.
> 
> 
> Oh and apparently bobo is skeptical as to if you are actually a chick or not. He hasn't seen proof and thus doesn't believe.

Click to collapse



Did you just tell her to do lines?  A bit extreme bro, don't ya think?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Nov 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Drink a Red Bull, or something along those lines.
> 
> 
> Oh and apparently bobo is skeptical as to if you are actually a chick or not. He hasn't seen proof and thus doesn't believe.

Click to collapse



I'm a girl. Haha, I saw his doubt a few pages back. 







Quasimodem said:


> WERKED!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Hey, Quasi!!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

werked said:


> I'm a girl. Haha, I saw his doubt a few pages back.

Click to collapse



Suuuurrrrreeeeeee you are.... 



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Did you just tell her to do lines?  A bit extreme bro, don't ya think?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



[sarcasm] I would never tell someone to do that [/sarcasm]


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Suuuurrrrreeeeeee you are....
> 
> 
> 
> [sarcasm] I would never tell someone to do that [/sarcasm]

Click to collapse



Everyone needs a hobby.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Everyone needs a hobby.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Yay for brown-brown! :victory:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yay for brown-brown! :victory:

Click to collapse



That pic of you riding an elephant is a gem.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That pic of you riding an elephant is a gem.

Click to collapse



I was rather drunk at the time, lol.

We also thought it would be a good idea to molest this statue thing.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 12, 2012)

lalalalalalalalallaa


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> lalalalalalalalallaa

Click to collapse



Your singing voice is angelic.


Not at all reminiscent of a dying yak.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Your singing voice is angelic.
> 
> 
> Not at all reminiscent of a dying yak.

Click to collapse



thx man, i was raised catholic, and was an alter boy...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> thx man, i was raised catholic, and was an alter boy...

Click to collapse



So that is why you are so used to being on your knees.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> So that is why you are so used to being on your knees.

Click to collapse



well...  i had to be initiated right?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I was rather drunk at the time, lol.
> 
> We also thought it would be a good idea to molest this statue thing.

Click to collapse



Where's your hat?!?!

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> thx man, i was raised catholic, and was an alter boy...

Click to collapse



I was raised Catholic too!  That's why I'm a drummer.  Gotta drown that sh*t out somehow.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Where's your hat?!?!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I gave mine to a chick for a "dance". 

Haha I was also raised Catholic, I stopped going to church right about the same time I joined the Corps. Mostly because I wasn't being guilted into it anymore.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I gave mine to a chick for a "dance".
> 
> Haha I was also raised Catholic, I stopped going to church right about the same time I joined the Corps. Mostly because I wasn't being guilted into it anymore.

Click to collapse



Besides, who needs Gregorian chants when we have Type O Negative?

RIP Peter.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

Hahaha I just found the pic of me with my chin busted open from a pitcher of beer. That was a fun night.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hahaha I just found the pic of me with my chin busted open from a pitcher of beer. That was a fun night.

Click to collapse



You know what to do....

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You know what to do....
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



You also want the story of wtf happened that night?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> You also want the story of wtf happened that night?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Brilliant!  Good stuff dude.

And sure, stories are good.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Brilliant!  Good stuff dude.
> 
> And sure, stories are good.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Well we and my buddies, the ones from the statue molestation pic, were at the enlisted club on base drinking. They called last call so we all went back to the bar to get more drinks. They both just got two beers a piece (the most you are allowed to get at once) where as I being the genius I am got a pitcher of beer for myself. So I'm outside sitting in the grass talking to some random people drinking the pitcher when Allen, the bald one in the pic, sneaks around and decks me in the left side of the face since I wasn't paying attention. He runs around to my right and grabs the pitcher from me and takes off running giggling like Homer Simpson. 

Needless to say I start chasing him because he has my damn beer. He figures the best way to get rid of me is to get rid of the pitcher. So he chucks it full force over his shoulder cracking me right in the jaw. I kept chasing him because he wasted my beer. I tackled him and we grappled till we got bored and went back to the bar to try and "acquire" beers from people. When we got over there one of our Corpsman buddies came over and told me we needed to go back to the barracks as I would probably need a few stitches. Being the belligerent drunk Marine I am I shouted back "I'm not going back to the barracks with you, I ain't no Navy f*ggot!" So he was just like "Well fck you too then!" 

After that we went up this large hill back to our old barracks to try and get a movie from one of our buddies. All the while my chin still bleeding. I ran in and found he had gone to a strip club. So when I got back outside, still holding the empty plastic pitcher, my friends decided they wanted to smash the pitcher. So they tackled me and tried to break it. Since they were hammered and it was plastic they had no luck. I got back up and sprinted down the hill to our barracks. 

I ran in the door where one of our buddies was sitting there on duty. I was there breathing heavily from running, chin and shirt bloody, still holding an empty beer pitcher. He goes white as a ghost so to reassure him I just slur out "Dude, I'm good, I'm good" and stumble back to my room to drink some more. The next morning he threatened to kill me if I ever freaked him out like that again. It was a very good night.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Well we and my buddies, the ones from the statue molestation pic, were at the enlisted club on base drinking. They called last call so we all went back to the bar to get more drinks. They both just got two beers a piece (the most you are allowed to get at once) where as I being the genius I am got a pitcher of beer for myself. So I'm outside sitting in the grass talking to some random people drinking the pitcher when Allen, the bald one in the pic, sneaks around and decks me in the left side of the face since I wasn't paying attention. He runs around to my right and grabs the pitcher from me and takes off running giggling like Homer Simpson.
> 
> Needless to say I start chasing him because he has my damn beer. He figures the best way to get rid of me is to get rid of the pitcher. So he chucks it full force over his shoulder cracking me right in the jaw. I kept chasing him because he wasted my beer. I tackled him and we grappled till we got bored and went back to the bar to try and "acquire" beers from people. When we got over there one of our Corpsman buddies came over and told me we needed to go back to the barracks as I would probably need a few stitches. Being the belligerent drunk Marine I am I shouted back "I'm not going back to the barracks with you, I ain't no Navy f*ggot!" So he was just like "Well fck you too then!"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you sure you were in the Marines, and not a rock band?


Some story dude....funny sh*t!

Here's where we're very similar....i would have chased that guy too, for wasting my beer.  Believe you me.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 12, 2012)

Beer abuse is a serious offense...  






Not sent from your phone...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Are you sure you were in the Marines, and not a rock band?
> 
> 
> Some story dude....funny sh*t!
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha dude trust me, being in the Marines is a LOT like being in a rock band. Hell I have a scar on my hand because we decided to buy swords and fight with them in Thailand. 

You would have fit in well with us in the Corps when we were drinking.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Beer abuse is a serious offense...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Abuse?  They look very well taken care of to me.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

The only real alcohol abuse is doing anything with alcohol other than drinking it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> You would have fit in well with us in the Corps when we were drinking.

Click to collapse



I have ALWAYS thought that.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Abuse?  They look very well taken care of to me.

Click to collapse



Just like u said...  one day.. one of my posts will be 'I'm free'....  u have no idea the precautions I take....

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Just like u said...  one day.. one of my posts will be 'I'm free'....  u have no idea the precautions I take....
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



I can't wait til I read that post.  Seriously.  Do what you gotta do for now, but I really want you to be free.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can't wait til I read that post.  Seriously.  Do what you gotta do for now, but I really want you to be free.

Click to collapse



Devils advocate...  even when were free are we truly free?

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Devils advocate...  even when were free are we truly free?
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Thanks Pacino.:angel:


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Devils advocate...  even when were free are we truly free?
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse



a hefty f'n fee...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 12, 2012)

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Here's a post I can't wait to write....


"Lars Ulrich died today."




But when Tommy Lee dies, I'll probably have to take a day off from work.
Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Here's a post I can't wait to write....
> 
> 
> "Lars Ulrich died today."
> ...

Click to collapse



But...best druhmber evar!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> But...best druhmber evar!

Click to collapse



Who started that rumor????


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Here's a post I can't wait to write....
> 
> 
> "Lars Ulrich died today."
> ...

Click to collapse








Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Stop that....here's my boy....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse



That victory face is freakin awesome. lol


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That victory face is freakin awesome. lol

Click to collapse



Almost as awesome as riding an off-road skateboard during a typhoon while using a poncho as a sail.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Almost as awesome as riding an off-road skateboard during a typhoon while using a poncho as a sail.

Click to collapse



I have no clever response to that.  That sounds like an amazing idea.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I have no clever response to that.  That sounds like an amazing idea.

Click to collapse



Hahaha, it was indeed quite fun. Honestly with all the stupid crap I did in the Marines I am shocked that I'm still alive.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hahaha, it was indeed quite fun. Honestly with all the stupid crap I did in the bands I was in, I am shocked that I'm still alive.

Click to collapse



FTFY, to suit myself.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

Why is the thread so freaking dead? 

WAKE UP PEOPLE!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Why is the thread so freaking dead?
> 
> WAKE UP PEOPLE!

Click to collapse



Welcome to my life on the west coast.  I'm atleast 3 hours behind the rest of the country, and 6+ hours behind the rest of the world.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah but you have hipsters out there that you can go chill with


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yeah but you have hipsters out there that you can go chill with

Click to collapse



My hipster brother in law lives in my guest house.  How did you know?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My hipster brother in law lives in my guest house.  How did you know?

Click to collapse



Hahaha because all hipsters are worthless.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hahaha because all hipsters are worthless.

Click to collapse



you should see it though...it's an 8x8 shack.  It's actually impressive how he's re-built the interior.  It's almost news-worthy.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> you should see it though...it's an 8x8 shack.  It's actually impressive how he's re-built the interior.  It's almost news-worthy.

Click to collapse



That is because they are "artsy" I mean we do need someone to make neat designs on our cups of coffee.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2012)

Good morning mafia. What you all up to

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

Mornin' Juggs.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> That is because they are "artsy" I mean we do need someone to make neat designs on our cups of coffee.

Click to collapse



He pays his electric bill by watering my trees, but I'm not sure if I'm profiting, or i'm the victim.

He's a really good dude though.

---------- Post added at 12:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Good morning mafia. What you all up to
> 
> "When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".

Click to collapse



Beer.  Beer everywhere.  That's how I'm doing.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

Alright, I'll be back. Going to take my lunch break here at work.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Alright, I'll be back. Going to take my lunch break here at work.

Click to collapse



Right on...I'll probably be gone when you get back, but maybe not.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2012)

I'll be back on in about an hour when I get to work. See you all then

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

And I'm back. Had to tell some homeless guy that smelled like piss that I wasn't going to give him a ride to the bus station.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> And I'm back. Had to tell some homeless guy that smelled like piss that I wasn't going to give him a ride to the bus station.

Click to collapse



In his defense, it never hurts to ask.

In the time you were gone, I had myself a cheese omlette.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> In his defense, it never hurts to ask.
> 
> In the time you were gone, I had myself a cheese omlette.

Click to collapse



True and if I was driving a truck that he could have sat in the bed of I would have given him a lift. But there is no way in hell someone like that is getting in my new car. 


Unless it is a she and she is really, really hot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> True and if I was driving a truck that he could have sat in the bed of I would have given him a lift. But there is no way in hell someone like that is getting in my new car.
> 
> 
> Unless it is a she and she is really, really hot.

Click to collapse



Agreed.  My personal space shan't be soiled by such a person.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Agreed.  My personal space shan't be soiled by such a person.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Yep, last time I felt bad for someone and gave them a lift I wound up getting pneumonia.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 12, 2012)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yep, last time I felt bad for someone and gave them a lift I wound up getting pneumonia.

Click to collapse



You're lucky.  I got peed on.

---------- Post added at 01:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 AM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



My mantra!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah, pneumnoia isn't fun at all. It sucks you can't breathe and are exhausted after only taking a few steps.

Mornin BD!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yeah, pneumnoia isn't fun at all. It sucks you can't breathe and are exhausted after only taking a few steps.
> 
> Mornin BD!

Click to collapse



I just bumped the Photo Album thread.  Elephants.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I just bumped the Photo Album thread.  Elephants.

Click to collapse



Elephants are awesome!

Yo Skinny, you do realize that by saying "soldiers" you are only actually thanking the Army right? lol. 

Army = Soldiers
Navy = Sailors
Air Force = Lazy
Marines = Marines


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 12, 2012)

Morning





http://mobile.eweek.com/security/windows-defender-stops-85-percent-of-common-malware-bitdefender/




Hickory , Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lumia 810?  No thanks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm drunk...  I watched sportscenter now sleep time...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Elephants are awesome!
> 
> Yo Skinny, you do realize that by saying "soldiers" you are only actually thanking the Army right? lol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aren't marines an arm of the navy over there.

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".

---------- Post added at 12:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 PM ----------

Morning Bd

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Aren't *Marines* an arm of the navy over there.
> 
> "When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY 

And techincally yes, but at the same time they are their own completely seperate branch.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> FTFY
> 
> And techincally yes, but at the same time they are their own completely seperate branch.

Click to collapse



Yeh,I get that they are technically separate. Just wanted clarification, it's the same sort of set up over here.

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 12, 2012)

Morning all


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2012)

Morning Ronnie

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks quiet this morning


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2012)

Very.I think everyone is asleep. Surprised tinky and kc not in yet.

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## undercover (Nov 12, 2012)

Tinky had a lay in 

Oh, and morning. Sorry, afternoon. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Nov 12, 2012)

Sorry, evening 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2012)

Evening a.cid.
Tinky you lazy..........

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 12, 2012)

Blrh good morning

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2012)

Morning meph
What's everyone doing today
I'm safely ensconced at work watching the last series of bones for something to do.

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning meph
> What's everyone doing today
> I'm safely ensconced at work watching the last series of bones for something to do.
> 
> "When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".

Click to collapse



Just waking up. Haha

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Nov 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Evening a.cid.
> Tinky you lazy..........
> 
> "When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".

Click to collapse



Yeah. Woke up at 9, put alarm on 10 min snooze, next thing I know it's 12! Night shift tonight, so it's not a bad thing. Although they say you can't sleep "ahead" so will have a nap before going to work too 

What are you lot up to? I've got to tidy up, pick the kids up in rain, feed them, have a nap and off to work. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm busy trawling through my memory cards for something to watch for the next three hours

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## undercover (Nov 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm busy trawling through my memory cards for something to watch for the next three hours
> 
> "When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".

Click to collapse



Just go online and watch some inbetweeners 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Nov 12, 2012)

morning/afternoon/evening everyone.

it's 8:56pm here. finally can relax after a long day. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2012)

His cas

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## cascabel (Nov 12, 2012)

hey jugg. found something to watch?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2012)

Spider-Man

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Spider-Man
> 
> "When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".

Click to collapse


----------



## cascabel (Nov 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse





Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 12, 2012)

These folks are crazy 

http://youtu.be/L_DLJK4o2YM

BTW Hi guys

Thanks Quasi for Windows 8
Installing it now


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 12, 2012)

My cat just bit my finger for no reason.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> My cat just bit my finger for no reason.

Click to collapse



Maybe he just doesn't like you

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## huggs (Nov 12, 2012)

Mornin all.
It's cold and rainy, and guess who's working outside today


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> My cat just bit my finger for no reason.

Click to collapse



Is you cat named Charlie by chance?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2012)

huggs said:


> Mornin all.
> It's cold and rainy, and guess who's working outside today

Click to collapse



That's a sod ain't it, I'm nice and warm, parked on a sofa

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 12, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Is you cat named Charlie by chance?

Click to collapse



Nope, Winifred. It's sorta an inside joke.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Nope, Winifred. It's sorta an inside joke.

Click to collapse



...I don't get it.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 12, 2012)

You're not supposed to? lol


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> You're not supposed to? lol

Click to collapse



Well then that is one stupid joke.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 12, 2012)

inside joke. lol.

She is evil. But awesome.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

What is the joke inside of?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 12, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In-joke


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In-joke

Click to collapse


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 12, 2012)

-_-

Confucius say: I feel bad for you son, I got 99 problems, but a brick ain't one.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Nope, Winifred. It's sorta an inside joke.

Click to collapse



Is it an inside joke based on the movie Hocus Pocus?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 12, 2012)

Newp


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

Well that was my best guess.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 12, 2012)

"Deep sigh"

Hello to: all that is, all that strive to be and all those that just don't belong


----------



## undercover (Nov 12, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> "Deep sigh"
> 
> Hello to: all that is, all that strive to be and all those that just don't belong

Click to collapse



Who are you stranger? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> -_-
> 
> Confucius say: I feel bad for you son, I got 99 problems, but a brick ain't one.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Cookie monster say: I feel bad for us son, we have 99 cookies, cuz a b! Tch ate one.

---------- Post added at 10:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 AM ----------

Oh, and good morning friends.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 12, 2012)

Morning

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2012)

Afternoon all, just finished work.on my way home now


"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 12, 2012)

Birthday today
19
Someone kill me 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Nov 12, 2012)

happy birthday dexter. :beer:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## werked (Nov 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Birthday today
> 19
> Someone kill me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday, Dex!! 19 is a good age!! Enjoy it!! :beer:


----------



## trell959 (Nov 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Birthday today
> 19
> Someone kill me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Happy birthday Dex!!!!!! We should celebrate! :beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday don. Have a goodun  :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Birthday today
> 19
> Someone kill me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey! I thought you were as old as me 

Also Happy Birthday


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 12, 2012)

Haha. Happy Birthday Dex. 

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Birthday today
> 19
> Someone kill me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Happy bday man.. You'll catch me in 40 years


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Happy bday man.. You'll catch me in 40 years

Click to collapse



Man, that's old


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 12, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Who are you stranger?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey brother:highfive: Good to be back in my homez:laugh:


----------



## undercover (Nov 12, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Hey brother:highfive: Good to be back in my homez:laugh:

Click to collapse



Good. That had some effect on you life, blimey. Good to have you back. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Nov 12, 2012)

Happy bday dex!

Where were you tony?
Few more days and a pm would have been waiting...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 12, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Hey brother:highfive: Good to be back in my homez:laugh:

Click to collapse



Good to hear your back home and safe


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Man, that's old

Click to collapse



I hear that.. I feel like I'm in a nursery, most of the time on XDA


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2012)

Happy birthday Dex. :beer::beer::beer:

"I don’t suffer from insanity, I enjoy every minute of it"


----------



## werked (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm on a search for some nice icon packs to use with nova. I'm already tired of looking.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2012)

werked said:


> I'm on a search for some nice icon packs to use with nova. I'm already tired of looking.

Click to collapse



Make some:thumbup:

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 12, 2012)

Good to have you back Tom and glad everything is alright 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

Ahhh...nice and cool in the office today.







Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ahhh...nice and cool in the office today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Holy ****, how do you use a touchscreen phone in that temperature!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 12, 2012)

Morning,Afternoon,Evening: 

(Even though there are some here that never or very rarely post)

Dexter- Happy Birthday
BD- Say hi to snowflake
Skinny- BURRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Quasi- Sorry about not hanging out, weds good? 
Trell- What up man? Thursday, you will have uno!! (maybe a little later since paypal is slow on transfering money) 
M_T_M- 
Jase- Very little articles by you, I did read one of them though 
Max- I tried a java monster and it was horrible LOL
Husam- Sup bro?
Proto- Pool? Help with puzzle? 
Acid- Sup?
Rinzo
Watt- Interesting hook.. 
tinky- Hey tinky whats up? 
Apex- Pool?  What happen to you yesterday? 
Quantum- Hello 
ppero- Howdy? 
Juggles- Sup? 
Ronnie- How you doing man? :good:
Tony
Shahruk- Hey 
werked- Working hard werked? 
Meph- Thursday, you will have uno!! (maybe a little later since paypal is slow on transferring money)
BOBO- Hang out with quasi and skinny wed? 
KC- Lazy 
Lordmanhattan- Hey LM 
The Archangel- Hello mod 
idavid
DD
T.C.P
obsidianchao
htc fan89
Phistachio
jeallen0
TheRomMistress
Milad
huggs
animatedbreak
John McClane
Storm- Xbox wednesday!!! 
King ace - Hello 
Cascabel- Howdy :cyclops:
If you were missed then there is something terribly wrong and you should contact the police 
Lurks
Damn noobs that don't belong gtfo!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning,Afternoon,Evening:
> 
> (Even though there are some here that never or very rarely post)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



At least it wasn't just copy and pasted this time 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning,Afternoon,Evening:
> 
> (Even though there are some here that never or very rarely post)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



dude, you have to stop doing that


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> At least it wasn't just copy and pasted this time
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



I know right this beerchameleon is getting lazier and lazier with his lists  

---------- Post added at 10:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 AM ----------




husam666 said:


> dude, you have to stop doing that

Click to collapse



NO.jpg

Also there was added content this time


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I know right this beerchameleon is getting lazier and lazier with his lists
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know, I saw


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I know, I saw

Click to collapse



Well If dex would clean up old members on our mafia, it wouldn't be as long


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Holy ****, how do you use a touchscreen phone in that temperature!
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



The thermometer is outside.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## undercover (Nov 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well If dex would clean up old members on our mafia, it wouldn't be as long

Click to collapse



When you say "old" you mean age or what? That would be ageism. 

Thanks for the personalised greeting. Answer. Not much, of to sleep for a few hours and then night shift. TTY all later. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 12, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> When you say "old" you mean age or what? That would be ageism.
> 
> Thanks for the personalised greeting. Answer. Not much, of to sleep for a few hours and then night shift. TTY all later.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I meant non active old members.. The people I didn't write anything on my list..


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well If dex would clean up old members on our mafia, it wouldn't be as long

Click to collapse



Old members shall go nowhere, these are the founders and original members.. and you're not one of them


----------



## boborone (Nov 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I meant non active old members.. The people I didn't write anything on my list..

Click to collapse



TRM stays no matter if you wrote something to her or not.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 12, 2012)

I'll b eback in a coupl ehours guys.

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Good to have you back Tom and glad everything is alright
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



Thanks* K*C. Likey u signy :good:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I'll b eback in a coupl ehours guys.
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Okaym an I'll talkt o youl ater.


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 12, 2012)

Chirp

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Okaym an I'll talkt o youl ater.
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



Sorry. This keyboard is crap

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sorry. This keyboard is crap
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hmmp.. seemz finez now


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 12, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Thanks* K*C. Likey u signy :good:

Click to collapse



Cheers man 
You didn't even do the messed up writing properly. You fail 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sorry. This keyboard is crap
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bad workman always blames his tools

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi guys

I need help.
Just installed Windows 8 and this problem is killing me.
after the installation of nvidia display driver, I can't open webpages and start menu closes after 2 seconds

 Video here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-byj0EScq0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

BTW I am using Dell Latitude D820

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Chirp
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



shrimp


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Cheers man
> You didn't even do the messed up writing properly. You fail
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



twaz on da purposefulness


----------



## boborone (Nov 12, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I need help.
> Just installed Windows 8 and this problem is killing me.
> ...

Click to collapse



Give it a bit till quasi gets on, maybe he can help. I'm staying away from 8.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Give it a bit till quasi gets on, maybe he can help. I'm staying away from 8.

Click to collapse



Yeah

Quasi gave me the link (me and him use same version)

I might send him a PM with link to that post cause this thread moves too fast

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------

Yay quasi is online

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2012)

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 12, 2012)

Well Quasi went offline

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Nov 12, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Well Quasi went offline
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



May be hard to catch quasi until tonight. Hit him up on gtalk if you have him.

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------

Today is moving much faster than I'd hoped. I have to work tonight and the day is almost gone.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 12, 2012)

werked said:


> May be hard to catch quasi until tonight. Hit him up on gtalk if you have him.

Click to collapse



What's his gtalk?

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## trell959 (Nov 12, 2012)

I taught her to play dead.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I taught her to play dead.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



haha nice


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> shrimp

Click to collapse





Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## werked (Nov 12, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> What's his gtalk?
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Check PM


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



how are you and everyone/bird around you?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> how are you and everyone/bird around you?

Click to collapse



They're....chirpy....

Sparky is......Sparky.

I'm.....busy.....
How are you?
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 12, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> What's his gtalk?
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


[email protected]


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 12, 2012)

He may not want that "public"
We do have lurkers.
Please edit your post.
Tony.
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> They're....chirpy....
> 
> Sparky is......Sparky.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm good, have nothing to do, so I'm reading dolan comics :/


----------



## trell959 (Nov 12, 2012)

One more day! 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He may not want that "public"
> We do have lurkers.
> Please edit your post.
> Tony.
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



That's not his email. iirc

Pretty sure it's not.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I'm good, have nothing to do, so I'm reading dolan comics :/

Click to collapse



Dolan comics?

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Dolan comics?
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



you don't want to know


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> That's not his email. iirc
> 
> Pretty sure it's not.

Click to collapse



I have a different one for him...but I have more than one email addy.
So could he.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> you don't want to know

Click to collapse



Okey dokey.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## werked (Nov 12, 2012)

Same here. I sent pp a pm after checking with quasi to make sure it was cool. Def wouldn't make it public tho, don't wanna be responsible for sending crazies his way.


----------



## boborone (Nov 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have a different one for him...but I have more than one email addy.
> So could he.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh ok, I've had my email about 13 yrs. Same one, never changed.

On another note, I recalibrated my battery on my laptop...........I didn't know just how bad it is doing. It's accuarate now. Actually goes from 100% to 0% and man I need a new one. Only about 2 hours of web surfing and it's done.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi guys.

I solved my problem, so i don't need Quasi's help...for now

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## trell959 (Nov 12, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh ok, I've had my email about 13 yrs. Same one, never changed.
> 
> On another note, I recalibrated my battery on my laptop...........I didn't know just how bad it is doing. It's accuarate now. Actually goes from 100% to 0% and man I need a new one. Only about 2 hours of web surfing and it's done.

Click to collapse



Damn. :thumbdown:
How did you do it?
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why does your Sig say "Galaxy Nexus"?
And....wtf?
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## boborone (Nov 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Damn. :thumbdown:
> How did you do it?
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://batterycare.net/en/index.html

You download it. Install. And after 30 full charge/discharge cycles, you can calibrate it. I've learned alot from it. I didn't know I do as many cycles as I do. Bad on battery. But it works. Before it was shutting off at about 24% when it said I had about 45 mins left. Now it's correct.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> DWhy does your Sig say "Galaxy Nexus"?
> And....wtf?
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse




A lot of apps on the play store don't support the kindle fire, so it's just a simple build.prop change to trick the play store.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 12, 2012)

OK guys, from unofficial sources, 4.2 might hit AOSP tonight

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> OK guys, from unofficial sources, 4.2 might hit AOSP tonight
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 12, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> OK guys, from unofficial sources, 4.2 might hit AOSP tonight
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Meaning that we, the galaxy nexus users will get it first :thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Nov 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



nobody cares about your image fail


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> nobody cares about your image fail

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Nov 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



What's up Husam? How you been lately?


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> nobody cares about your image fail

Click to collapse


----------



## werked (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow, Tapatalk didn't fc. :what:
Edit: until I wanted to submit that post.


----------



## boborone (Nov 12, 2012)

werked said:


> Wow, Tapatalk didn't fc. :what:
> Edit: until I wanted to submit that post.

Click to collapse



Tapatalk doesn't do .gif's

Now these it does do

:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:

---------- Post added at 03:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

werked said:


> Wow, Tapatalk didn't fc. :what:
> Edit: until I wanted to submit that post.

Click to collapse



There's an update today...check the play store.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> What's up Husam? How you been lately?

Click to collapse



all good, exams season, and winter.. :crying:

what about you?



M_T_M said:


> ]

Click to collapse


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 12, 2012)

Must...resist...posting...them...

:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> There's an update today...check the play store.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I've been checking all ruddy day and still no update for me. Lots of fc s though

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## boborone (Nov 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> all good, exams season, and winter.. :crying:
> 
> what about you?

Click to collapse




Good, still cleaning up from NASCAR a couple weeks ago. Packing things up for next April for when they come back to town. Going to see my girl tonight. Success is success. Sept I need a cigg and only have 4 bucks. Gotta dig in my truck for some loose change to make a pack.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Good, still cleaning up from NASCAR a couple weeks ago. Packing things up for next April for when they come back to town. Going to see my girl tonight. Success is success. Sept I need a cigg and only have 4 bucks. Gotta dig in my truck for some loose change to make a pack.

Click to collapse



lol 4 bucks can get you 2 packets here


----------



## boborone (Nov 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol 4 bucks can get you 2 packets here

Click to collapse



When I first started smoking, $1.25 was how much a pack cost. But so much regulation and taxing has driven the prices sky high.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 12, 2012)

Back. So worth it

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> When I first started smoking, $1.25 was how much a pack cost. But so much regulation and taxing has driven the prices sky high.

Click to collapse



well look on the bright side.. I  don't think you smoke as much these days


----------



## boborone (Nov 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> well look on the bright side.. I  don't think you smoke as much these days

Click to collapse



Not as much as when I was a kid. But a few years ago when I worked for highway dept I went through at least 3 packs a day. Worked all day with a cigg hanging out of my mouth. It's the one thing in life I wish I had never done. The only thing in life I would change.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Not as much as when I was a kid. But a few years ago when I worked for highway dept I went through at least 3 packs a day. Worked all day with a cigg hanging out of my mouth. It's the one thing in life I wish I had never done. The only thing in life I would change.

Click to collapse



And that is why no matter how many people offer me free cigarettes I always say no


----------



## boborone (Nov 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> And that is why no matter how many people offer me free cigarettes I always say no

Click to collapse



It's not cool man. No matter how many people around you do it. It's not cool.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> It's not cool man. No matter how many people around you do it. It's not cool.

Click to collapse



You're not talking to a kid

Also, my father had a heart attack about 10 years ago and almost died cuz of smoking, and he has to take about 3 pills every night cuz of that.

but you know you shouldn't quit, because quitting is for losers


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 12, 2012)

Cigs suck. Nuff said

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

good night everyone


----------



## boborone (Nov 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> good night everyone

Click to collapse



night man

I'm not a drunk. Drunks go to meetings. I go to parties.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Tapatalk doesn't do .gif's

Click to collapse



It does do .gifs

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 12, 2012)

Start my new job next Monday.

Looking forward to getting back into the tech industry.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## werked (Nov 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Start my new job next Monday.
> 
> Looking forward to getting back into the tech industry.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Awesome. Good luck!! 
Also, thread is SLOW.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 12, 2012)

werked said:


> Awesome. Good luck!!
> Also, thread is SLOW.

Click to collapse



Indeed: slow thread is slow.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2012)

Thread has been slow all day

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## werked (Nov 12, 2012)

Hope it picks up tonight while I'm at work.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Start my new job next Monday.
> 
> Looking forward to getting back into the tech industry.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Congrats on the new job, what you doing?

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## undercover (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello werked. 
I'm online tonight, working night shift. Means I'll be there for you across-the-pond friends  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Thread has been slow all day
> 
> "When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".

Click to collapse



Cause I have actually been away today 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Cause I have actually been away today
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Same.

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Cause I have actually been away today
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



How's the puzzle coming on, can I nuke it yet

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## boborone (Nov 12, 2012)

bye bye edit


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2012)

@werked, did you find an icon pack? Where have you been looking, there it's some nice mint packs just been posted on the icon thread

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## undercover (Nov 12, 2012)

$50 voucher for Amazon from SwiftKey for helping them out. Nice! 
Oh, and some SwiftKey branded goodies.  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> $50 voucher for Amazon from SwiftKey for helping them out. Nice!
> Oh, and some SwiftKey branded goodies.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## werked (Nov 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> @werked, did you find an icon pack? Where have you been looking, there it's some nice mint packs just been posted on the icon thread
> 
> "When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".

Click to collapse



Yea I found a set I liked. Will check the icon thread later tho cuz I'm always up for a change. Found these today.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 12, 2012)

sleeping all day is great...  i didnt read all those pages so I hope no one bad mouthed me....

pperro boot it into safe mode...  then do the driver hunt...


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> sleeping all day is great...  i didnt read all those pages so I hope no one bad mouthed me....
> 
> pperro boot it into safe mode...  then do the driver hunt...

Click to collapse



I had an ass in my face today

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2012)

werked said:


> Yea I found a set I liked. Will check the icon thread later tho cuz I'm always up for a change. Found these today.

Click to collapse



Nice, what's the weather icons used there, they are uccw aren't they?

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 12, 2012)

Bobo it's great to see you back i n here a gain


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I had an ass in my face today
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



good thing?  bad thing?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> good thing?  bad thing?

Click to collapse



Goooooooood thing. 

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I had an ass in my face today
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Mephikun said:


> Goooooooood thing.
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 12, 2012)

TonyStark said:


>

Click to collapse



......

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Goooooooood thing.
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ahhh our young Mephikun is growing up...  Hope there's some hot addicts at the AA meeting...  wouldnt mind me a little 13th steppin...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 12, 2012)

Annoying people that talk to much are annoying. 



(and you men complain that women talk too much 
) 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Annoying people that talk to much are annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't complain,I just switch off.

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> ......
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


*????*





dumba$$ is confused


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 12, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> *????*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm borrowing it from my sister who basically claimed it.

Also quasi. Typed out a long post but it didn't send. Essentially, it was that she bent over right in front of me. I think she did it purposefully but Idk. Lol.

And hi bd

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> (and you men complain that women talk too much
> )
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Just sayin... Snowflake approved this message


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Congrats on the new job, what you doing?

Click to collapse



Fiber optic network maintenance and infrastructure.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## undercover (Nov 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I had an ass in my face today
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You know ass is a donkey, right? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I had an ass in my face today
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 13, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Fiber optic network maintenance and infrastructure.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I <3 working on Fiber! Fusion splicers FTW! Mechanical splices ftl...



Also hello everyone and happy birthday to Dexter.


----------



## boborone (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I'm borrowing it from my sister who basically claimed it.
> 
> Also quasi. Typed out a long post but it didn't send. Essentially, it was that she bent over right in front of me. I think she did it purposefully but Idk. Lol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You in Arkansas, Kentucky, Pennsylvania, or Virginia by chance? 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> You in Arkansas, Kentucky, Pennsylvania, or Virginia by chance?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Better......wait for it........

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey guys :sly:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 13, 2012)

I hereby proclaim my higher power as my AirMax 95 iDs!!!!  Cause you know they're gonna ask...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey skinny, trell

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Nice, what's the weather icons used there, they are uccw aren't they?
> 
> "When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".

Click to collapse



Nah, beautiful widgets. Forget the skin name tho.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Nah, beautiful widgets. Forget the skin name tho.

Click to collapse



Might have a look at it for those icons

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey trell, quasi, SkinnyD  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

Right off to bed for me for another hard day at work tomorrow

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 13, 2012)

Alright, time to get ready to hang out at gamestop until midnight. Black Ops II FTW!

Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

One more hour at work.  Faaaaaawk.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Alright, time to get ready to hang out at gamestop until midnight. Black Ops II FTW!
> 
> Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.

Click to collapse



Good luck codSheep 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Good luck codSheep
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Battlefield > CoD > All other shooters.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 13, 2012)

hey Tony


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Battlefield > CoD > All other shooters.

Click to collapse



Loved BF but had no one to play with me in a squad. And playing with random people just sucks, no tactics whatsoever. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Loved BF but had no one to play with me in a squad. And playing with random people just sucks, no tactics whatsoever.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ahh yeah that does suck. I was always in a good squad. Me in the air, them on the ground.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 13, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Battlefield > CoD > All other shooters.

Click to collapse



You have it? Why don't you play with me 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You have it? Why don't you play with me
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Have what?


----------



## trell959 (Nov 13, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Have what?

Click to collapse



Bf3!

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Hey trell, quasi, SkinnyD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey tinky. Thanks for the party invite in the Nexus 4 forum. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Bf3!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because.....idk? 

Archangel Storm is my GT for that game. Though I probably won't be on it for a while as Black Ops 2 comes out tonight.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks like that FromiOStoAndroid guy better change his name to "FromiOStoAndroidthenbacktoiOScauseIamanidiot"


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Looks like that FromiOStoAndroid guy better change his name to "FromiOStoAndroidthenbacktoiOScauseIamanidiot"

Click to collapse



I'm sad, one of the mods deleted the thread that the idiot left for me. :crying:


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Bf3!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't know you were getting it. But I do expect you to work your ass off in help thread now! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I didn't know you were getting it. But I do expect you to work your ass off in help thread now!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I want to help out! But it seems you and Kid got it covered...

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Looks like that FromiOStoAndroid guy better change his name to "FromiOStoAndroidthenbacktoiOScauseIamanidiot"

Click to collapse



nicht!


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I want to help out! But it seems you and Kid got it covered...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Helping out doesn't mean creating new thread. Click on my nick, see the threads I started, find Sensation help thread and have a look what guys there are doing  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

Work.  SSDD


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Work.  SSDD

Click to collapse



Me too, so we can cry on each others shoulder, as long as my wife doesn't find out. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Helping out doesn't mean creating new thread. Click on my nick, see the threads I started, find Sensation help thread and have a look what guys there are doing
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I guess I'll just lurk around and help as much as I can.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I guess I'll just lurk around and help as much ass I can.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



??:laugh:


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

Dear god being w/o a phone is awful


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I want to help out! But it seems you and Kid got it covered...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We always need more help


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Dear god being w/o a phone is awful

Click to collapse



Tbh, I didn't find it that bad with my Nokia 5210 when I sent my Sensation for a repair. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Dear god being w/o a phone is awful

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Me too, so we can cry on each others shoulder, as long as my wife doesn't find out.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



seems legit :silly:


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 13, 2012)

No problem tinky


----------



## Apex (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Dear god being w/o a phone is awful

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> No problem tinky

Click to collapse



Is that in regards to the post I made earlier in RC? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Nov 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



recycling memes, i see. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

cascabel said:


> recycling memes, i see.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Save the world! Recycle! 


Dead xda is dead..... 
I expected it to be heaving tonight with anticipation for N4.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqELqRCnW6g&feature=relmfu

The truth about going to the Nether in survival mode


----------



## trell959 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqELqRCnW6g&feature=relmfu
> 
> The truth about going to the Nether in survival mode

Click to collapse



All you need is a bed in the Nether.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeppers


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> All you need is a bed in the Nether.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Douche. lulz


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 13, 2012)

Any ideas what I should do with these?







Not sent from your phone...


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Any ideas what I should do with these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol quasi.

Read and take in!


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Save the world! Recycle!
> 
> 
> Dead xda is dead.....
> ...

Click to collapse



Btw when is the nexus 4 coming out anyways?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Nov 13, 2012)

cascabel said:


> recycling memes, i see.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



It's a good 'un, and deserves being shown off... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Any ideas what I should do with these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's about 700 paper airplanes worth!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 13, 2012)

Pool apex? Or anyone ? I am bored tonight And gf is home busy doing hw :banghead:

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lol quasi.
> 
> Read and take in!

Click to collapse



Only good book out of all of those is the Daily Reflections...

Nov 12th

_Ask Him in your morning meditation what you can do each day for the man who is still sick._

For many years I pondered God's will for me, believing that perhaps a great destiny had been ordained for my life.  After all, having been born into a specific faith, hadn't I been told early that I was "chosen"?  It _finally _occurred to me, as I considered the above passage, that God's will for me was simply that I practice Step Twelve on a daily basis.  Furthermore, I realized I should do this to the best of my ability.  I soon learned that the practice aids me in keeping my life in the context of the day at hand.

Basically, what that means to me, is be a good person, do what you can to help others in any you can...  Live up to the standards you have set for yourself, and don't lose sight of your purpose...  Live your life through others, so that you may feel complete...


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Btw when is the nexus 4 coming out anyways?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



In a few hours. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Pool apex? Or anyone ? I am bored tonight And gf is home busy doing hw :banghead:
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



My damn phone froze and rebooted last night. Sorry, trying to edit build.prop on my ROM. Think it's in order now... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> In a few hours.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cool... Are you getting it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> My damn phone froze and rebooted last night. Sorry, trying to edit build.prop on my ROM. Think it's in order now...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



So let me know when u are ready to play then 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Cool... Are you getting it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yep, i am.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> So let me know when u are ready to play then
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I'd play man, but I think I'm gonna update all 3 of my devices...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'd play man, but I think I'm gonna update all 3 of my devices...

Click to collapse



I was thinking about flashing paranoid android today but now i am moving it to flash tomorrow

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I was thinking about flashing paranoid android today but now i am moving it to flash tomorrow
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I'm game

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I'm game
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



K  I will set one up now! Beer game I'd 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

Someone feel sorry for me please!! I'm bored, have nothing to do, can't do anything that requires set amount on time, as I'm at work and a customer might come in at any time (sod's law, normally the way it happens) and smoke too much as a result....

Are you felling sorry for me yet? Where is werked, i need a shoulder.


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

Whoever buys the N4, let me know how it is. I'm thinking about buying one for someone for Christmas, but if build quality is junk, I'll pass.

---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Someone feel sorry for me please!! I'm bored, have nothing to do, can't do anything that requires set amount on time, as I'm at work and a customer might come in at any time (sod's law, normally the way it happens) and smoke too much as a result....
> 
> Are you felling sorry for me yet? Where is werked, i need a shoulder.

Click to collapse



I know the feeling. 
Someone very smart once said:
I don't hate my job, I just hate coming to it. 
 wait.... That was me who said that.


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Whoever buys the N4, let me know how it is. I'm thinking about buying one for someone for Christmas, but if build quality is junk, I'll pass.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you. 
You'll hear about it a lot I guess as there are a few of us getting it. I think build quality will be fine, LG is not bad with it. It's the throttling that worries me for now, but we'll have to see. Anyway, you'll hear about it. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Thank you.
> You'll hear about it a lot I guess as there are a few of us getting it. I think build quality will be fine, LG is not bad with it. It's the throttling that worries me for now, but we'll have to see. Anyway, you'll hear about it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It can't be much worse than my gs3, without a case this thing feels like a toy. The case I use added the perfect amount of weight and bulk....internally this phone is great. Probably be the same kind of situation with the N4.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Someone feel sorry for me please!! I'm bored, have nothing to do, can't do anything that requires set amount on time, as I'm at work and a customer might come in at any time (sod's law, normally the way it happens) and smoke too much as a result....
> 
> Are you felling sorry for me yet? Where is werked, i need a shoulder.

Click to collapse



I refuse to feel sorry for ya man...  sorry...

---------- Post added at 09:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------




werked said:


> It can't be much worse than my gs3, without a case this thing feels like a toy. The case I use added the perfect amount of weight and bulk....internally this phone is great. Probably be the same kind of situation with the N4.

Click to collapse



Kinda case u got there werked?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

I wonder where this architect was from, but it's actually part of the Coronado Naval base in San Diego. 






Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I refuse to feel sorry for ya man...  sorry...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



UAG case. I love it. I've dropped my phone several times and not a scratch. One onto a corner from about 4 feet onto concrete. I definitely recommend it.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 13, 2012)

werked said:


> UAG case. I love it. I've dropped my phone several times and not a scratch. One onto a corner from about 4 feet onto concrete. I definitely recommend it.

Click to collapse



I've got two Otterbox Commuters...  white and black so I can mix and match...  but I think I'ma get this:

http://www.spigen.com/cell-phone/samsung/galaxy-s3/samsung-galaxy-s3-ultra-thin-air-series.html

in white...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 13, 2012)

Apex did I get your phone fixed and ready to play pool? Quasi? U still flashing devices?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

Gg beer lmao

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Apex did I get your phone fixed and ready to play pool? Quasi? U still flashing devices?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



All I've done is download a modem and one ROM lmao...


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I've got two Otterbox Commuters...  white and black so I can mix and match...  but I think I'ma get this:
> 
> http://www.spigen.com/cell-phone/samsung/galaxy-s3/samsung-galaxy-s3-ultra-thin-air-series.html
> 
> in white...

Click to collapse



That looks nice. I have two ballistic sg maxx cases to, for when I don't have pockets and need to holster. Had an OB defender, but hated it and sold it.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 13, 2012)

werked said:


> That looks nice. I have two ballistic sg maxx cases to, for when I don't have pockets and need to holster. Had an OB defender, but hated it and sold it.

Click to collapse



Defender blows...  Commuter is where it's at...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

So, nobody ever seems to mention the Note 2.  I was thinking of making that my next device.  Am I going to be Forever Alone with it?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 13, 2012)

Good Evening everyone


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Gg beer lmao
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Gg 

@quasi cool man I will just play dominoes 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So, nobody ever seems to mention the Note 2.  I was thinking of making that my next device.  Am I going to be Forever Alone with it?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I told my mom and brother to get it!! I think they will get it for Xmas 

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Gg
> 
> @quasi cool man I will just play dominoes
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm down for a few games...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Gg
> 
> @quasi cool man I will just play dominoes
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very cool.  I just want that bigger screen, but I don't want a tab.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------

Oh, and hi Ronnie!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 13, 2012)

Seems too quiet in here, I would play BC but I not real good (better in real life)


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 13, 2012)

Dangit...  sold out online....  I'll check amazon...

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Corsair...+Kit/5036594.p?id=1218601980504&skuId=5036594

Can anyone recommend a comparable or better brand DDR3 1600MHZ 4 8GB chips?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Dangit...  sold out online....  I'll check amazon...
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Corsair...+Kit/5036594.p?id=1218601980504&skuId=5036594
> 
> Can anyone recommend a comparable or better brand DDR3 1600MHZ 4 8GB chips?

Click to collapse



Xms3.   Not as pretty, but rock solid.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I wonder where this architect was from, but it's actually part of the Coronado Naval base in San Diego.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are wrong with your assumptions Skinny. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swastika

Nazies actually reversed it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm down for a few games...

Click to collapse



Alright join my game in like 10 seconds

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Xms3.   Not as pretty, but rock solid.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Not available for laptop...  Only the value select and Vengeance...  Check this one out...

http://www.corsair.com/us/memory/la...mm-memory-upgrade-kit-cmsx8gx3m2a1866c10.html

I wonder if I can modify my BIOS to run the memory at 1866...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You are wrong with your assumptions Skinny. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swastika
> 
> Nazies actually reversed it.

Click to collapse



Debbie Downer.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Debbie Downer.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Lol.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Not available for laptop...  Only the value select and Vengeance...  Check this one out...
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/us/memory/la...mm-memory-upgrade-kit-cmsx8gx3m2a1866c10.html
> 
> I wonder if I can modify my BIOS to run the memory at 1866...

Click to collapse



I was wondering the same thing.  Too bad I know poop about laptops.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------

Still gets me....









Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

Way to kill the thread Skinny.... :good::laugh:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Way to kill the thread Skinny.... :good::laugh:

Click to collapse



No, I bet everyone is researching German war history as we speak.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No, I bet everyone is researching German war history as we speak.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I love history. So many interesting things you can learn. Only downside is that the VICTOR writes the history, so it quite often it doen't give you true story


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 13, 2012)

World Record OC to 7Ghz

http://rog.asus.com/178522012/overc...-hits-superpi-32m-world-record-by-andre-yang/


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> World Record OC to 7Ghz
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/178522012/overc...-hits-superpi-32m-world-record-by-andre-yang/

Click to collapse



Wow. Do they stress test cpu when they overclock or just let it idle?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> World Record OC to 7Ghz
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/178522012/overc...-hits-superpi-32m-world-record-by-andre-yang/

Click to collapse



I'm more than half way there!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------

BTW....total douche in that guinea pig thread, making smartass comments.:banghead:

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

Wake up!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Wake up!!

Click to collapse








Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm more than half way there!
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Link. 
I'm bored.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Link.
> I'm bored.

Click to collapse



One or two threads up, right here in ot.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> One or two threads up, right here in ot.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Douche is right. Jerk. Probably just a dumb little kid.  no respect.


----------



## boborone (Nov 13, 2012)

So where is meph from

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> So where is meph from
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Maine!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Maine!
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Oh dear god. No wonder he was excited about his sister's butt.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh dear god. No wonder he was excited about his sister's butt.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



You're going straight into the Funniest posts thread for that.  Bravo.





Edit: done, aaaaand done.
Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 13, 2012)

I fixed my sound and sub!!!!!!!!   YAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I fixed my sound and sub!!!!!!!!   YAY!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Hell ya, just don't start playing that rap sh*t.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hell ya, just don't start playing that rap sh*t.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Lol, speaking of rap.... 
A conversation with a dude at work about 5 minutes ago.... 
Him: do you listen to rap?? 
Me:no
Him:do you listen to it even a little?? 
Me:no
I guess he wanted to talk
 about something 
Oh well, it made me laugh.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Lol, speaking of rap....
> A conversation with a dude at work about 5 minutes ago....
> Him: do you listen to rap??
> Me:no
> ...

Click to collapse



Ha!  You either love it or hate it I guess.  I'm not sure if I've ever heard anyone say "metal, classic rock, SOME rap...."

Usually I hear "metal, classic rock...well, anything but rap or country..."

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ha!  You either love it or hate it I guess.  I'm not sure if I've ever heard anyone say "metal, classic rock, SOME rap...."
> 
> Usually I hear "metal, classic rock...well, anything but rap or country..."
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Metal, rock, rap, pop, dance, trance.... Anything, as long as I like it. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ha!  You either love it or hate it I guess.  I'm not sure if I've ever heard anyone say "metal, classic rock, SOME rap...."
> 
> Usually I hear "metal, classic rock...well, anything but rap or country..."
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I've said many times I like some rap. Just not radio rap. I dig sht like atmosphere, illogic, flobots, dialated peoples, streets. Music that is about something other than drugs and *****es.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

---------- Post added 13th November 2012 at 12:00 AM ---------- Previous post was 12th November 2012 at 11:59 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Metal, rock, rap, pop, dance, trance.... Anything, as long as I like it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Same here. If it moves me, I dig it. Moves me to head bang, dance or chill out. Just so it's moving. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> I've said many times I like some rap. Just not radio rap. I dig sht like atmosphere, illogic, flobots, dialated peoples, streets. Music that is about something other than drugs and *****es.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Yeah, that. 

Like for example Rihanna. Extremely good sounding voice, but some songs she sings... Just meh. She's been quite alright lately though. 

P. S. Not rap, just a general example. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

Maybe that's my age showing, but I have never liked rap.  And trust me, I've been exposed to an awful lot of it in my life.


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Maybe that's my age showing, but I have never liked rap.  And trust me, I've been exposed to an awful lot of it in my life.

Click to collapse



Yup, you are getting old. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Yup, you are getting old.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Getting closer to getting my discount everywhere!


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Getting closer to getting my discount everywhere!

Click to collapse



Yeah. Free bus pass ftw. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Yeah. Free bus pass ftw.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No, in America, we have the Rooty Tootie Fresh and Fruity Breakfast!


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No, in America, we have the Rooty Tootie Fresh and Fruity Breakfast!

Click to collapse



Lol. *high five* Skinny. We caught the same wavelength  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

Alright.  Something has to give.


So, Venice typically floods this time of year, as told to me by Yahoo news.

So I looked into it, and here I found this distraught man, with what appears to be the love of his life.  His suitcase.

What I want from you is to meme it, or gimme your best caption...depending on how lazy you are.  And GO.


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

1.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 13, 2012)

Alright I need advice...  I want to upgrade my RAM to 32GB...  2 packs of these...

16 is plenty for me...  the main reason I want to upgrade to 32, is I can take my 16 and put it in my mom's, then get her a Samsung 830 256gb SSD for christmas...  She has 8 already...

Comments?


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Alright I need advice...  I want to upgrade my RAM to 32GB...  2 packs of these...
> 
> 16 is plenty for me...  the main reason I want to upgrade to 32, is I can take my 16 and put it in my mom's, then get her a Samsung 830 256gb SSD for christmas...  She has 8 already...
> 
> Comments?

Click to collapse



I say do it. I don't have a clue about that ish though. 
Also....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

werked said:


> 1.

Click to collapse



for god's sake, thank you for saving this idea.

---------- Post added at 11:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 PM ----------




werked said:


> I say do it. I don't have a clue about that ish though.
> Also....

Click to collapse



NICE!!


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

Finished my shift, having unhealthy breakfast and waiting for damn N4 sales to start.


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

Last one....


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Alright I need advice...  I want to upgrade my RAM to 32GB...  2 packs of these...
> 
> 16 is plenty for me...  the main reason I want to upgrade to 32, is I can take my 16 and put it in my mom's, then get her a Samsung 830 256gb SSD for christmas...  She has 8 already...
> 
> Comments?

Click to collapse



Why would your mom need ssd and 16gb of ram?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Last one....

Click to collapse



LOL...you're alright in my book.  :victory::highfive:

---------- Post added at 11:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Why would your mom need ssd and 16gb of ram?

Click to collapse



I'm sorry...is there an age limit on wanting speedy sh*t?


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Last one....

Click to collapse



Is "skinny" a key word? 



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> LOL...you're alright in my book.  :victory::highfive:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, I should have emphasized  NEED. My mom and m-in-law are pretty happy with netbooks I got them. I was just curious, so was asking.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

Those of you who were paying attention.....Speedy the Guinea Pig has passed away.  Poor thing.


For those of you not at all aware of what's I'm talking about, the thread is near the top, right here in OT.


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Those of you who were paying attention.....Speedy the Guinea Pig has passed away.  Poor thing.
> 
> 
> For those of you not at all aware of what's I'm talking about, the thread is near the top, right here in OT.

Click to collapse



For the better i think. We had a hamster once, had to put her down to stop suffering.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> For the better i think. We had a hamster once, had to put her down to stop suffering.

Click to collapse



It was an option for Speedy's owner, but he chose to take him home with an anti-biotic, but it didn't take.

Losing a pet sucks.


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It was an option for Speedy's owner, but he chose to take him home with an anti-biotic, but it didn't take.
> 
> Losing a pet sucks.

Click to collapse



Especially when it's 5yo son's. Tell me about it. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm an animal lover. I have to admit tho.... When I first got my dog, the vet told me this particular breed could live 20+ years. I was like.... Wait.... What?! :what: I love him tho.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Especially when it's 5yo son's. Tell me about it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ive been so lucky in that respect.  The last 2 pets we've lost have either disappeared or died late at night.  My kids just think they're playing in doggy heaven.  I miss my Elvis every day though.  He was such  great dog.  Little Maltese.

Cheesy photoshopped pic of him, but he was my boy.  2002-2011.  He was the original hipster dog....sans glasses.


----------



## boborone (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Why would your mom need ssd and 16gb of ram?

Click to collapse



Cause his mom cool techy lady. She schooled quasi one night about people in the tech industry. She knew em all. She even made it on Call For Help a long time ago and knew all the people from TechTV and what they're doing nowadays. Pretty cool chick we all need to watch out for and hope her health gets better. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

Here's my Elvis in action...being dragged around by Eden who was 3 at the time...she's 7 now.

https://vimeo.com/3035640

---------- Post added at 12:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------

Are you all just sifting through my Vimeo stuff, or did you genuinely disappear?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh dear god. No wonder he was excited about his sister's butt.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



My sister wasn't there. Don't be a sicko lol

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> My sister wasn't there. Don't be a sicko lol
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That post was like 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That post was like 3 weeks ago.

Click to collapse



3 hrs ago, not weeks skinny. 

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> 3 hrs ago, not weeks skinny.
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just making sure you were paying attention.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just making sure you were paying attention.

Click to collapse



Egh being ****ed with at 3 am is the best time for me cause I always go back and check. Lol

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Egh being ****ed with at 3 am is the best time for me cause I always go back and check. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



since you're so alert, go back a bit in this thread and accept my meme challenge.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

Oi oi oi, how is everyone today

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> since you're so alert, go back a bit in this thread and accept my meme challenge.

Click to collapse



Can't on this thing... doesn't even copy and paste

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Nov 13, 2012)

First try 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

Morning a.cid , can't believe they closed the inverted apps thread. It's that because people moaned they had to read the whole op

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

Well, looks like I'm not getting n4 just yet. Out of stock after multiple failures from the google side with servers. I mean seriously? Google servers can't take one millionth of it's daily traffic?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

a.cid said:


> First try
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



LOLOL...nice.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

Eh night

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Eh night
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Later Meph!


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

Should I go to bed orwait to pas sout?

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Later Meph!

Click to collapse



Yeah good choice. Night mafia

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Should I go to bed orwait to pas sout?
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



"Passing out" to you is way different than "passing out" to me.  Do what you gotta do.


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Can't on this thing... doesn't even copy and paste
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:what: it is a tablet(sorta). Stock??


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

werked said:


> :what: it is a tablet(sorta). Stock??

Click to collapse



He's new.  And oh so young.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

werked said:


> :what: it is a tablet(sorta). Stock??

Click to collapse



Barnes and Noble effe dup Android...

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 13, 2012)

Full Slim 2.9 Inverts repacked for regular AOSP ROM


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Barnes and Noble effe dup Android...
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Meph, my dear, dear Meph.... Even using the stock bandn crap you still have capabilities that you have using a browser on a pc or on your phone. 
I also have a NT but I run cm7.
Here. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1481947


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Full Slim 2.9 Inverts repacked for regular AOSP ROM

Click to collapse



I went ahead and downloaded it twice.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Barnes and Noble effe dup Android...
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Send it my way...

---------- Post added at 03:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I went ahead and downloaded it twice.

Click to collapse



It's the entire pack, not the slimmed down version...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Meph, my dear, dear Meph.... Even using the stock bandn crap you still have capabilities that you have using a browser on a pc or on your phone.
> I also have a NT but I run cm7.

Click to collapse



Why are you giving this kid advice?

Everytime you post, God kills a kitten in this kid's life....if you know what I mean.


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Why are you giving this kid advice?
> 
> Everytime you post, God kills a kitten in this kid's life....if you know what I mean.

Click to collapse



Ok, I retract my previous post.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Ok, I retract my previous post.

Click to collapse



your memes were awesome though, so thanks for that.


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

Well, only 2 more hours til 1 more hour. Almost there.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

Damn, i'm really getting into this Deerhoof song called "After Me The Deluge".


only after watching this amazing home movie from Disneyland a year after it opened, which features a Deerhoof song.



https://vimeo.com/6016945


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 13, 2012)

night folks...


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> night folks...

Click to collapse



Night, Quasi.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 13, 2012)

Night quasi

@skinny
Second attempt







"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Night quasi
> 
> @skinny
> Second attempt
> ...

Click to collapse



A valiant effort.  









Bedtime for bonzo.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> A valiant effort.
> Bedtime for bonzo.
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Night, Skinny.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

Night skinny, 
Well I've made it to work, stuck stolen on. And I've got my coffee, all good in the world

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 13, 2012)

Morning 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

Morning Bd

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

Mid morning bump

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

Morning, BD.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

Morning werked

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning werked
> 
> "When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".

Click to collapse



Good morning!! 
How did I miss you?!  I need sleep.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

Seems I'm easily missed.

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

4% battery, looks like I need to find somewhere to steal some electricity.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm parked at work so I'm plugged in. Watching"a dangerous method" at the moment

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning, BD.

Click to collapse



Morning 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 07:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 AM ----------







Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

Bored are we Bd?

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 13, 2012)

Morning BD, jugg1es, werked

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

Morning proto

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Morning BD, jugg1es, werked
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hiya 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

Sup everyone?

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

Morning meph

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning meph
> 
> "When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".

Click to collapse



Murrnin

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey Meph and proto. How goes it??


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Hey Meph and proto. How goes it??

Click to collapse



Hey werked

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi guys!

I am so excited about 4.2 hitting AOSP. Someone said that i might be later today, or tomorrow morning


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am so excited about 4.2 hitting AOSP. Someone said that i might be later today, or tomorrow morning

Click to collapse



Hey pp. What's all this hype?!  what device do you have?!


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Hey pp. What's all this hype?!  what device do you have?!

Click to collapse



It doesn't really matter what device. Once 4.2 gets released to AOSP the CM team will incorporate it into their builds (CM10) and any other ROM based on CM or AOSP will benefit from it 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## loneagl (Nov 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It doesn't really matter what device. Once 4.2 gets released to AOSP the CM team will incorporate it into their builds (CM10) and any other ROM based on CM or AOSP will benefit from it
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Or still better, get the nexus 4..

"your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 13, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Or still better, get the nexus 4..
> 
> "your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."

Click to collapse



You're missing my point 
Also, 
Please vacate the premises. 
Thank you 
The management. 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Or still better, get the nexus 4..
> 
> "your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."

Click to collapse



There is the door. Use it.

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loneagl (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> There is the door. Use it.
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ummmm..I think I followed all the initiation procedures properly?

"your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 13, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am so excited about 4.2 hitting AOSP. Someone said that i might be later today, or tomorrow morning

Click to collapse



Why, oh why, do you continue to post about this? I'm pretty sure we lnow you're excited about it Time to move on:good:


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 13, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Ummmm..I think I followed all the initiation procedures properly?
> 
> "your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."

Click to collapse



Wrong 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

Afternoon Tony

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> There is the door. Use it.
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't be shy in showing how to use the door. Be a leader... lead by example.





jugg1es said:


> Afternoon Tony
> 
> "When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".

Click to collapse



Correction, guten Morgen


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 13, 2012)

Tony, no need to ***** about it 

If i bored you with my excitment, i shall fall back


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Tony, no need to ***** about it
> 
> If i bored you with my excitment, i shall fall back

Click to collapse



Weren't you getting the N4 pp?? That's why I asked about your device earlier.

---------- Post added at 09:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------

No, that was tinky. Gawd, I need to turn this phone off and go to sleep. Catch you guys later.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey BD here's a great YT for your Christmas Sig






http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xeDWEaZWiQE


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Weren't you getting the N4 pp?? That's why I asked about your device earlier.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------
> 
> No, that was tinky. Gawd, I need to turn this phone off and go to sleep. Catch you guys later.

Click to collapse



Its a mad scramble.............


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 13, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Hey BD here's a great YT for your Christmas Sig
> 
> [/YOUTUBE]DWEaZWiQE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ummmm.... YouTube video embed fail. 
Thanks for the thought though. 
I know the video though. It's Cockatiels chirping jingle bells. Cute video. 
However, I doubt Snowflake would approve it 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## trell959 (Nov 13, 2012)

Still can't order the Nexus 4. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummmm.... YouTube video embed fail.
> Thanks for the thought though.
> I know the video though. It's Cockatiels chirping jingle bells. Cute video.
> However, I doubt Snowflake would approve it
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, try again. You'll appreciate it.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Still can't order the Nexus 4.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Apparently, neither can anyone else.... They are out of stock or people are facing issues when checking out. 
And..... The funny part is Google is still sending emails to people that signed up to be notified..... 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2012)

hai


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 13, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Its a mad scramble.............

Click to collapse



Hey eep, OK so I was gone for a few day's (and probably hadn't
noticed prior to that) but when did you jump the task ship??


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hai

Click to collapse



Ohai 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ohai
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



How are ye, m'lady?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi husam

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

Wooooo I get to buy a ne wphone today

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hi husam
> 
> "When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".

Click to collapse



hey jugg1es

anybody else here experiencing some random logouts?
using the site not the app


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello people 

Thank you all for your wishes 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Nov 13, 2012)

hey everyone. just dropping by before i go to sleep.. 

how was your birthday dex? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hello people
> 
> Thank you all for your wishes
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



hey dex, you're welcome


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey cas

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## cascabel (Nov 13, 2012)

hey jugg. you at work?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hey jugg. you at work?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Who is the new guy?


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Still can't order the Nexus 4.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



9AM PST,


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 13, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hey everyone. just dropping by before i go to sleep..
> 
> how was your birthday dex?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Pretty quiet.  I'll be throwing out a party at the weekend 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> How are ye, m'lady?

Click to collapse



I am good. Slightly overwhelmed, but good. 
And yourself, my good man? 
How art thou? 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

If someone tells me to get a nexus 4 one more time I'm stealing one of BD' sbricks...

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hey jugg. you at work?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Yup, watching the hunger games. Finish in about forty five mins

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 13, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Hey eep, OK so I was gone for a few day's (and probably hadn't
> noticed prior to that) but when did you jump the task ship??

Click to collapse



Well, I didn't necessarily "jump" **** but I've been running CM10 for quite a while now(a few moths at least). Also I got tired of the negativity that sometimes suffocates that thread.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> If someone tells me to get a nexus 4 one more time I'm stealing one of BD' sbricks...
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Try and get past Snowflake. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 13, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> 9AM PST,

Click to collapse



Hey bro did you watch Matt try to take down Ben Steelerburger last night? Bad game all around! Should have been a win for Matt.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I am good. Slightly overwhelmed, but good.
> And yourself, my good man?
> How art thou?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I'm great, hungry but great


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 13, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Hey bro did you watch Matt try to take down Ben Steelerburger last night? Bad game all around! Should have been a win for Matt.

Click to collapse



Yeah, Rapelesberger looked hurt bad. Not that I mind


----------



## cascabel (Nov 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Who is the new guy?

Click to collapse



sorry husam. 

been posting here a few weeks now. it's probably my timezone that's keeping me from posting the same time as you. 

just a guy hanging out and enjoying the company of the great people in this thread. :beer:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Try and get past Snowflake.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Lol seriously EVERYONE is telling me to get one of those POS'. 

A. I don't hqve the cash
B. LG sucks

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2012)

cascabel said:


> sorry husam.
> 
> been posting here a few weeks now. it's probably my timezone that's keeping me from posting the same time as you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Okay. Welcome to this thread, mate


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

Screw the nexus 4, get the Note 2.  Good morning everyone!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 13, 2012)

Good Morning Vietnam!!!!!


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

Afternoon quasi, skinny.

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 13, 2012)

Good morning jugg

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Nov 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Yup, watching the hunger games. Finish in about forty five mins
> 
> "When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".

Click to collapse



read the book. it's better, imo. finished the trilogy tbh. 

morning skinny and quasi. looks like the night crew are here. i should get some zzz's. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2012)

cascabel said:


> read the book. it's better, imo. finished the trilogy tbh.
> 
> morning skinny and quasi. looks like the night crew are here. i should get some zzz's.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



+1 read the book before the movie

I watched the hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy and it ruined the book for me


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 13, 2012)

http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/1...hidden-in-android-4-2-heres-how-to-find-them/

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Nov 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> +1 read the book before the movie
> 
> I watched the hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy and it ruined the book for me

Click to collapse



yeah. did the same thing to me. i honestly check if a movie is based on a book before watching it now. so i can read the book first.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Screw the nexus 4, get the Note 2.  Good morning everyone!
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Yeah, but what's the verdict on CM support for the Exynos SoC? 
That's an issue I'm unwilling to overlook. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Well, looks like I'm not getting n4 just yet. Out of stock after multiple failures from the google side with servers. I mean seriously? Google servers can't take one millionth of it's daily traffic?

Click to collapse



Did you know Google has 3 copieof the entire internet and it is constantly updating itself. I'll find the site if you want me to but it explains how Google works. Really freaking wild man.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## cascabel (Nov 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Did you know Google has 3 copieof the entire internet and it is constantly updating itself. I'll find the site if you want me to but it explains how Google works. Really freaking wild man.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



seriously?  that's scary. will try to look for it. i'll get back to you if i can't find. also, g'morning. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## boborone (Nov 13, 2012)

cascabel said:


> seriously?  that's scary. will try to look for it. i'll get back to you if i can't find. also, g'morning.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Morning you, and rest of mafia. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

cascabel said:


> read the book. it's better, imo. finished the trilogy tbh.
> 
> morning skinny and quasi. looks like the night crew are here. i should get some zzz's.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I always read the books first, and I'm always disappointed by the films, it's just something to watch at work.

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> +1 read the book before the movie
> 
> I watched the hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy and it ruined the book for me

Click to collapse



I grew up reading hitch hikers

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".

---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> +1 read the book before the movie
> 
> I watched the hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy and it ruined the book for me

Click to collapse



I grew up reading hitch hikers

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## boborone (Nov 13, 2012)

www.forbes.com/sites/scottcleland/2012/01/24/the-real-reasons-google-killed-sopapipa/

First point from this article

And here's a nifty "lil" pic







_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> www.forbes.com/sites/scottcleland/2012/01/24/the-real-reasons-google-killed-sopapipa/
> 
> First point from this article
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wonder if Google has a copy of the "deepweb" hidden somewhere 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 13, 2012)

Nexus 4 orders are live, est! Got my order in


----------



## cascabel (Nov 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> www.forbes.com/sites/scottcleland/2012/01/24/the-real-reasons-google-killed-sopapipa/
> 
> First point from this article
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well that sucks. also,  can't see your pic on the app. i effing hate my isp. :banghead:

night everyone. have a great day. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 13, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Nexus 4 orders are live, est! Got my order in

Click to collapse



Glad for you eep. I haven't got mine... 

Oh, and hello everyone!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol seriously EVERYONE is telling me to get one of those POS'.
> 
> A. I don't have the cash
> B. LG sucks

Click to collapse



Buy the Nexus 4!!!!!

Dooooooo eeeeeeeeeettttttt!

Selz all ur stuffs to buy da most awsomez phone everz!

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Buy the Nexus 4!!!!!
> 
> Dooooooo eeeeeeeeeettttttt!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This post just sold me on the Note 2.  Thanx jase!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 13, 2012)

g'morning to all the mofos i aint said that to...


----------



## boborone (Nov 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> This post just sold me on the Note 2.  Thanx jase!
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I want the note2 too

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> I want the note2 too
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Gonna use the wife's upgrade to get it.  The Wi-Fi on my gs2 hasnt worked since I dropped it on pavement 2 months ago.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

The note 2 is a monster, played with one in the shop the other day and it just about fits in my back pocket. (I was being watched so had to put out back)

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> The note 2 is a monster, played with one in the shop the other day and it just about fits in my back pocket. (I was being watched so had to put out back)
> 
> "When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".

Click to collapse



I rarely make phone calls and I dont want a tab, so it sounds like the device for me.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

It does look like a big toy in a child's hand when you hold it to your head.I think it's one of the few phones I'd make a point of using a bt headset for

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 13, 2012)

Morning Mafia 

Quasi you update your ROMs?

Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 13, 2012)

WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/11/13/breaking-android-4-2-being-released-to-aosp/


Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

Evening Bc


"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------




ppero196 said:


> WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/11/13/breaking-android-4-2-being-released-to-aosp/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, you've been harping on about it all day now. It's released what you going to do now?

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Evening Bc
> 
> 
> "When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".
> ...

Click to collapse



I am going to wonder why does it says that Nexus 4 isn't AOSP device

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

@pp Cause the n4 sucks?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 13, 2012)

Rebooting Paranoid Android after flash


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> @pp Cause the n4 sucks?

Click to collapse



Well, at least Googles handling of sales does. I'm going to fume for a long time now.... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning Mafia
> 
> Quasi you update your ROMs?
> 
> Sent From A Baked Black Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



My S3 I did...  that's it...

I got tired of deciding....  order has been placed...


----------



## boborone (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks 85gallon for the link


https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...ca-and-create-its-own-new-government/BmdWCP8B




_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Thanks 85gallon for the link
> 
> 
> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...ca-and-create-its-own-new-government/BmdWCP8B
> ...

Click to collapse



Why would you want that Bo? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Thanks 85gallon for the link
> 
> 
> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...ca-and-create-its-own-new-government/BmdWCP8B
> ...

Click to collapse



It was nice knowing you as a fellow American. Now you'll be a foreign Texan 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Why would you want that Bo?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Our government sucks? 19 states (last I saw) have started petitions since the election.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

Well orb just closed the bbs thread.

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## boborone (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Why would you want that Bo?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dude Texas was setup as a fully independent state with it's own economic and natural resources. In our (Texas's) constitution, we have the right to leave the union if we feel the US government is not living up to it's duties as assigned by the national constitution. We have our power supply, border system, state military including army, and air force. The world's largest exporter of beef, nation's largest refinement of oil, 3rd largest inland and sea port system. Everything is built to be self sufficient. We have a balanced budget and have had the only growing economy for entire time the world's has gone to sht. Frankly people are fed up with it around here and want to take our constitution to it's right to succeed from the rest of America. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well orb just closed the bbs thread.
> 
> "When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".

Click to collapse



bbs?


----------



## Apex (Nov 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude Texas was setup as a fully independent state with it's own economic and natural resources. In our (Texas's) constitution, we have the right to leave the union if we feel the US government is not living up to it's duties as assigned by the national constitution. We have our power supply, border system, state military including army, and air force. The world's largest exporter of beef, nation's largest refinement of oil, 3rd largest inland and sea port system. Everything is built to be self sufficient. We have a balanced budget and have had the only growing economy for entire time the world's has gone to sht. Frankly people are fed up with it around here and want to take our constitution to it's right to succeed from the rest of America.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Yeah, and I signed the petition. 

Also, g'afternoon mafiosos! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## boborone (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Our government sucks? 19 states (last I saw) have started petitions since the election.

Click to collapse



But see Texas is the only state to actually have the right to as granted by our state constitution. Others are just crazy. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> My S3 I did...  that's it...
> 
> I got tired of deciding....  order has been placed...

Click to collapse



Damn you bought 2?!?!?!


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, and I signed the petition.
> 
> Also, g'afternoon mafiosos!
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Good boy

---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 PM ----------




boborone said:


> But see Texas is the only state to actually have the right to as granted by our state constitution. Others are just crazy.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Sadly true.


----------



## boborone (Nov 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It was nice knowing you as a fellow American. Now you'll be a foreign Texan
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Oh I'm native. Born at Flow Hospital in Denton, TX. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh I'm native. Born at Flow Hospital in Denton, TX.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



You're missing my point. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Nov 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You're missing my point.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I caught it. Just me being a jackass. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 13, 2012)

*Good morning fellers/fellerinas 

In the spirit of what's right...let's stop with the political talk, shall we? 

Salutations,

M_T_M*


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> I caught it. Just me being a jackass.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Nothing unusual there 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 13, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> *Good morning fellers/fellerinas
> 
> In the spirit of what's right...let's stop with the political talk, shall we?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In my defense, my comment wasn't political, but sarcastic. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Damn you bought 2?!?!?!

Click to collapse



Always go big...


----------



## Apex (Nov 13, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> *Good morning fellers/fellerinas
> 
> In the spirit of what's right...let's stop with the political talk, shall we?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What about this kind? 






*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## huggs (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey guys.
Anybody know what would be the best choice would be for an inexpensive (under $200) Android phone with as much development going on as possible?


----------



## Apex (Nov 13, 2012)

huggs said:


> Hey guys.
> Anybody know what would be the best choice would be for an inexpensive (under $200) Android phone with as much development going on as possible?

Click to collapse



Wanna buy a brand new unlocked, unbranded One S? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Always go big...

Click to collapse



LOL

So i tried the grape nos and even though it is better then cherry nos, I am not a fan of grape. It was a lot better then cherry though for sure


----------



## huggs (Nov 13, 2012)

for under 200?


----------



## Apex (Nov 13, 2012)

huggs said:


> for under 200?

Click to collapse



Sure, $199.99! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 13, 2012)

Very Disappointed....
:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 13, 2012)

Pool anyone?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Very Disappointed....
> :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



Oh please. That scale only goes up to 7.9.....you're  .5 points below perfect....according to Windows anyways. 
Edit: they apparently changed it... It used to only go to 7.9....

In that case.... 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Oh please. That scale only goes up to 7.9.....you're  .5 points below perfect....according to Windows anyways.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Windows 8 scale goes up to 9.9


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Windows 8 scale goes up to 9.9

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, I forgot you installed Windows 8....

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 13, 2012)

Slow week is slow.

Dead thread is dead!!

Pool anyone? 

Puzzles?


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What about this kind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 13, 2012)

http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...er-accounts-post-false-confessions-of-piracy/


^^^^FUNNY!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 13, 2012)

I built a simple JB inverted gapps package with zero PlayStore incompatibility issues...   It includes all apps, except the calendar isn't inverted...  Follow the instructions...

Slim 2.9 Inverts repacked for JB AOSP ROMs

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 PM ----------

I'm out yall...  I'm free from 2 - 5...


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 13, 2012)

My kitten. He was wild, but we manage to tame it


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> My kitten. He was wild, but we manage to tame it

Click to collapse



D'aww

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Very Disappointed....
> :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



I don't like how they base the score on the lowest score you have, mine is 5.9 because the hard drive isn't the best, but everything else is above 7. Also, can you send me a link to windows 8? Might try it out, still not sure if its worth it.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 13, 2012)

Pool Proto?
Meph?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

Busy d00d

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Busy d00d
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No problemo


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sup BC

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 13, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Sup BC
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey there, what new?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I don't like how they base the score on the lowest score you have, mine is 5.9 because the hard drive isn't the best, but everything else is above 7. Also, can you send me a link to windows 8? Might try it out, still not sure if its worth it.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yea when I'm home...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

Feeling sleepy now 

Will order n7 for my boy tonight though


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I don't like how they base the score on the lowest score you have, mine is 5.9 because the hard drive isn't the best, but everything else is above 7. Also, can you send me a link to windows 8? Might try it out, still not sure if its worth it.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Check your PM


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## ppero196 (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Feeling sleepy now
> 
> Will order n7 for my boy tonight though

Click to collapse



So you got your title removed?
You have gtalk?

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 13, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> So you got your title removed?
> You have gtalk?
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



+1 what happened?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Feeling sleepy now
> 
> Will order n7 for my boy tonight though

Click to collapse



Come on, spill. How did you lose the rc title?

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 13, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> +1 what happened?

Click to collapse



Read last 3 pages and you will understand

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1712013

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 13, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Read last 3 pages and you will understand
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1712013
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Can't read that :sad:


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Read last 3 pages and you will understand
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1712013
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Silly silly ppero. You need to be an RC to read that.

Re title, I asked for it to be removed. The rest is history and quite irrelevant here.

What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas (RC forum that is)


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Read last 3 pages and you will understand
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1712013
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Me not allowed to read.

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Me not allowed to read.
> 
> "When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".

Click to collapse



see post above yours


----------



## trell959 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yolo

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yolo
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yodo


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 13, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Yodo

Click to collapse



Yoda?


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yoda?

Click to collapse



Vader


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yolo
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey trell- Own Uno Thursday You Will.
and
Dex


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Silly silly ppero. You need to be an RC to read that.
> 
> Re title, I asked for it to be removed. The rest is history and quite irrelevant here.
> 
> What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas (RC forum that is)

Click to collapse



Fair enough, won't push it.

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 13, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Yodo

Click to collapse



Dex any word back on The Recognized developer application?


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Dex any word back on The Recognized developer application?

Click to collapse



You killd it.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6440/google-nexus-4-review/10

Expected better from Google tbh. Note2?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You killd it.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6440/google-nexus-4-review/10
> 
> Expected better from Google tbh. Note2?

Click to collapse



Who cares 

Also apparently not if you posted


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

Sup guys

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sup guys
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



U still busy?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> U still busy?

Click to collapse



Nooo sir

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Who cares
> 
> Also apparently not if you posted

Click to collapse



I'm a saviour and revived it 


...some ages later....Ooooooook, now you are just trying to find me up


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Nooo sir
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pool ?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Pool ?

Click to collapse



Yep 

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Yep
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



K join 8ball usual ID: Beer


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

Bump

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Bump
> 
> "When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".

Click to collapse



Dump


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

Tl;dr
Hey!! How is everyone??


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi werked

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 13, 2012)

Got Halo 4...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi werked
@bc how's the puzzle coming on

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

Sup, Meph. Did ya get yourself a phone today?? What did you decide to get??


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Sup, Meph. Did ya get yourself a phone today?? What did you decide to get??

Click to collapse



No (((

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No (((
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Have you got any idea what to get

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No (((
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have a cappy and an inspire in a moving box somewhere at the house. Inspire has a busted screen.... That's easily fixed though.


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

Found a good one for you Meph. Right colour too


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Found a good one for you Meph. Right colour too

Click to collapse



Ah snap lol. I member those. Haha, like a tank.... Well, until the hinge broke and the screen fell off lol.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No (((
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Watcha planning to get?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------

Dead thread is dead 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

Tinky killed it (again) with his RAZR pic.


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Tinky killed it (again) with his RAZR pic.

Click to collapse



You need to have nerves of steel to be able to look at it, let alone continue posting here.

werked- tick


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You need to have nerves of steel to be able to look at it, let alone continue posting here.
> 
> werked- tick

Click to collapse



Working again tonight Tink??


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

Haha slight interest in the cappy. Not sure what I'll get. Considering: Xperia Play + 3 Month XBL + Halo 4 + 3 month Gold membership on a Minecraft server + 10 extra "traitor" passes for the MC server. All together roughly $200


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

Hmm, not so sure about battery life on this ROM. 52 min on battery, already down 12%.


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Working again tonight Tink??

Click to collapse



Nope. Just sitting at pc, thinking on what to spend my $50 amazon voucher from SwiftKey and trying to decide between 32gb and 16gb nexus7 for my son... Lack of sleep, brain fried, might just as well give up and call it a day.

You?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Got Halo 4...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Tomorrow we play 

---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Hi werked
> @bc how's the puzzle coming on
> 
> "When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".

Click to collapse



My thread will stay dead til I feel like playing the game


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Nope. Just sitting at pc, thinking on what to spend my $50 amazon voucher from SwiftKey and trying to decide between 32gb and 16gb nexus7 for my son... Lack of sleep, brain fried, might just as well give up and call it a day.
> 
> You?

Click to collapse



You've had a long day, my friend


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Nope. Just sitting at pc, thinking on what to spend my $50 amazon voucher from SwiftKey and trying to decide between 32gb and 16gb nexus7 for my son... Lack of sleep, brain fried, might just as well give up and call it a day.
> 
> You?

Click to collapse



Yea, I work 3 more 12s this week then I go on long break.... Off for a week. If the next 3 nights are anything like last night, I'm in trouble. It was rough for me last night.


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Yea, I work 3 more 12s this week then I go on long break.... Off for a week. If the next 3 nights are anything like last night, I'm in trouble. It was rough for me last night.

Click to collapse



Love 12hr shifts


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Love 12hr shifts

Click to collapse



Not me, I do six hour shifts and spend a lot of them sitting on my behind drinking coffee and watching films.

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Love 12hr shifts

Click to collapse



I don't haha. It's nice to have so many days off a month but 12s can be hard sometimes.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 13, 2012)

Songs that I listen to whilst banning useless members....Am I sick?


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Songs that I listen to whilst banning useless members....Am I sick?

Click to collapse


 Nice. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 13, 2012)

werked said:


> I don't haha. It's nice to have so many days off a month but 12s can be hard sometimes.

Click to collapse



3 12's a week. I'll take 4 days off a week anytime


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 13, 2012)

werked said:


> I have a cappy and an inspire in a moving box somewhere at the house. Inspire has a busted screen.... That's easily fixed though.

Click to collapse



Cappy is still a wonderful phone...  JB 4.1.2 available, the dev keps going...  and it's build quality is top notch...  I recommend Slim Bean 2.9 for a Cappy...  sixstringsg's AOKP is good, I just prefer Slim Bean because of it's small size, and paired with a custom kernel it runs great...  doesn't compare with an S3 though...  Hit me up if you need help...



BeerChameleon said:


> Tomorrow we play

Click to collapse



Yessir we do!!!  I even bought the package where I get unlimited downloads and addons...  It was like $27...

Well I'm off again...  I promised my mom I'd clean the house top to bottom...  and I gots me some drinks!!  Haha...


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 13, 2012)

anyone play Fifa13(PS3) online?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Cappy is still a wonderful phone...  JB 4.1.2 available, the dev keps going...  and it's build quality is top notch...  I recommend Slim Bean 2.9 for a Cappy...  sixstringsg's AOKP is good, I just prefer Slim Bean because of it's small size, and paired with a custom kernel it runs great...  doesn't compare with an S3 though...  Hit me up if you need help...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Package? 

Sent From A Paranoid Android

---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------




eep2378 said:


> anyone play Fifa13(PS3) online?

Click to collapse



No.jpg

Sent From A Paranoid Android


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

I love my 12s. You only work half a year to start with. Then you take holiday, and if i take them in a clever way i get 2+ months of it 

Sooooooo, 4 months on, 8 months off a year.


----------



## werked (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I love my 12s. You only work half a year to start with. Then you take holiday, and if i take them in a clever way i get 2+ months of it
> 
> Sooooooo, 4 months on, 8 months off a year.

Click to collapse



Yup, I work 14 days a month.


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Yup, I work 14 days a month.

Click to collapse



Same. But as you said, it can get tiresome. But i'll take an extra day off for a few hours extra a day anytime


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 13, 2012)

WHOO funds cleared. It's freaking SPENDING TIME


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> WHOO funds cleared. It's freaking SPENDING TIME

Click to collapse



So what's it going to be?

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 13, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> WHOO funds cleared. It's freaking SPENDING TIME

Click to collapse



1.Buy new phone
2. Buy Xbox live renewal
3. Buy halo 4
4. Get 5 bucks from me for uno on Thursday 
5.?????
6. Profit!!!!!!

Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly


----------



## werked (Nov 14, 2012)

Yea, Meph.... Don't leave us hanging, what's it gonna be?!

---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------

Quasi, come clean mine. I'll pay with alcohol.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 14, 2012)

IDK! So many choices. Might buy this cause I need a decent desktop: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300815451660


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> IDK! So many choices. Might buy this cause I need a decent desktop: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300815451660

Click to collapse



I thought u were getting a new phone? 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 14, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> IDK! So many choices. Might buy this cause I need a decent desktop: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300815451660

Click to collapse



Not bad, but I think we're more interested in what phone your gonna get

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 14, 2012)

Son of a *****, I'm broke again!!??!!  I only got paid 5 days ago!

How do I tell my wife she's a horrible accountant without her being offended??  This is beyond rediculous.

Sorry to blast this off in here, but I am not a happy person right now.

F*ck!

/slams door

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Son of a *****, I'm broke again!!??!!  I only got paid 5 days ago!
> 
> How do I tell my wife she's a horrible accountant without her being offended??  This is beyond rediculous.

Click to collapse



When you find out how too let me know


----------



## undercover (Nov 14, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> When you find out how too let me know

Click to collapse



I'm all ears too. 

Night guys, off to bed.  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Ronny, skinny. 
And that's my cue to go to bed.


"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 14, 2012)

Haha I need a desktop but probably getting a phone. Not sure what yet


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Son of a *****, I'm broke again!!??!!  I only got paid 5 days ago!
> 
> How do I tell my wife she's a horrible accountant without her being offended??  This is beyond rediculous.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We had this discussion before. 
Don't let her manage your finances. The truth hurts, but being broke..... Hurts more. 
Sparky isn't allowed within a hundred yards of our (read: mostly mine) finances. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Haha I need a desktop but probably getting a phone. Not sure what yet

Click to collapse



How about an Amaze? 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> We had this discussion before.
> Don't let her manage your finances. The truth hurts, but being broke..... Hurts more.
> Sparky isn't allowed within a hundred yards of our (read: mostly mine) finances.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is just a recent thing...its just been a pattern this year.  We were fine for the ten years prior.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Nov 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Son of a *****, I'm broke again!!??!!  I only got paid 5 days ago!
> 
> How do I tell my wife she's a horrible accountant without her being offended??  This is beyond rediculous.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This. 
You: baby, what happened?? This is my fault, I thought there was more money. I need your help, pay closer attention to the finances so I don't mess up again. Please help keep me on track. :thumbup:
Will that work?? This shouldn't offend her, should make her feel like she's in charge. :thumbup:


----------



## trell959 (Nov 14, 2012)

Lurk. Lurk. Lurk.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> We had this discussion before.
> Don't let her manage your finances. The truth hurts, but being broke..... Hurts more.
> Sparky isn't allowed within a hundred yards of our (read: mostly mine) finances.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't those have proprietary USB cables?


----------



## undercover (Nov 14, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Don't those have proprietary USB cables?

Click to collapse



Now you are being so silly that stopped me going to bed so I can call you silly. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 14, 2012)

werked said:


> This.
> You: baby, what happened?? This is my fault, I thought there was more money. I need your help, pay closer attention to the finances so I don't mess up again. Please help keep me on track. :thumbup:
> Will that work?? This shouldn't offend her, should make her feel like she's in charge. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



That's kind of how I tend to approach things.  She even gets a text when there's a certain amount of money left, but she sets it way too low.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 14, 2012)

werked said:


> This.
> You: baby, what happened?? This is my fault, I thought there was more money. I need your help, pay closer attention to the finances so I don't mess up again. Please help keep me on track. :thumbup:
> Will that work?? This shouldn't offend her, should make her feel like she's in charge. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



I used to be that way with my ex. She complained I was treating her like a child and coming down on her.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Don't those have proprietary USB cables?

Click to collapse



Semi proprietary. They are modified usb. I have several and can't remember where I got them. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 14, 2012)

Semi?

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's kind of how I tend to approach things.  She even gets a text when there's a certain amount of money left, but she sets it way too low.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Ask her if it might be a good idea to change the settings or add your number as one of the contact points for alerts 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Semi?
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Lurk. Lurk. Lurk.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup bro? 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 07:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------







Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 14, 2012)

Ehh mayb

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 14, 2012)

Met someone today who had never seen/heard of Gangnam Style.

Quickly rectified that.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 14, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Met someone today who had never seen/heard of Gangnam Style.
> 
> Quickly rectified that.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Lmao...

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 14, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Met someone today who had never seen/heard of Gangnam Style.
> 
> Quickly rectified that.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Lol ... I went to a wedding and then in some other room they had gangam style on super loud but they had no idea how to dance... It was hilarious watching them.... They were just doing some weird moves......

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 14, 2012)

Dead thread is dead... getting ready to install win 8, will see how it goes.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beamer9408 (Nov 14, 2012)

Huh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 14, 2012)

Beamer9408 said:


> Huh
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Door. There it is. Use it. Now.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 14, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Door. There it is. Use it. Now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Looks like meph is stepping up


----------



## trell959 (Nov 14, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Looks like meph is stepping up

Click to collapse



Hell yeah!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 14, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Looks like meph is stepping up

Click to collapse



He has no phone for use as his *PBOS anymore, so his posting up in front of the PC is having to suffice.

(*PBOS: Portable Beat-Off Station)


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> He has no phone for use as his *PBOS anymore, so his posting up in front of the PC is having to suffice.
> 
> (*PBOS: Portable Beat-Off Station)

Click to collapse



LOL


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Package?
> 
> Sent From A Paranoid Android

Click to collapse



Yea any and all download packs paid for...


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 14, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Door. There it is. Use it. Now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



LOL...noobseption 

___________________________
If I had a nickel for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## Apex (Nov 14, 2012)

Tomorrow is my 6 month xda membership 'birthday'. I expect no presents, only booze...

/self proclamation of n00bism


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Tomorrow is my 6 month xda membership 'birthday'. I expect no presents, only booze...
> 
> /self proclamation of n00bism

Click to collapse



Lol I've been here for a longer time than you have 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Nov 14, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Lol I've been here for a longer time than you have
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You only got 4 months on me, pal...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You only got 4 months, 120 days, or 2880 hours  on me, pal...

Click to collapse



Yes, I know I have 2880 hours on you... And yes I also know that that's a lot of minutes...


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 14, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Lol I've been here for a longer time than you have
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



2007 Join date...  I dont wanna hear it...  folks with those join dates are high ups...  got yall all beat...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> 2007 Join date...  I dont wanna hear it...  folks with those join dates are high ups...  got yall all beat...

Click to collapse






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 14, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> View attachment 1480243
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



LMAFO!!!  Senior Member here...  miembro Senior...


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 14, 2012)

Trying to fit in a sh*t ton of stuff into my budget


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> LMAFO!!!  Senior Member here...  miembro Senior...

Click to collapse



You know the rule for a senior member right? After 100 posts you are a senior member... Its pretty fail but those are the rules...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Yea any and all download packs paid for...

Click to collapse



You mean the war games map package? Where did u get it?

Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly


----------



## werked (Nov 14, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Trying to fit in a sh*t ton of stuff into my budget

Click to collapse



Easy fix. Learn from govt. Raise budget. The end.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Easy fix. Learn from govt. Raise budget. The end.

Click to collapse



Y U SAY THE END!!?? you keeeeeeeellll thread now! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You mean the war games map package? Where did u get it?
> 
> Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Gamestop...  I dont know man...  he said it would get my every halo download ever without microsoft points, so I bought it...


----------



## werked (Nov 14, 2012)

Go


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 14, 2012)

Mrrrr...

Xperia Play, Halo 4, 3 months of XBL Gold, a donation to Trouble in Mineville, and some extra traitor passes for TIMV for $200... should I bite?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Go

Click to collapse



Woohoo!! Its back!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 05:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 AM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Mrrrr...
> 
> Xperia Play, Halo 4, 3 months of XBL Gold, a donation to Trouble in Mineville, and some extra traitor passes for TIMV for $200... should I bite?

Click to collapse



No.jpg


But seriously I would NOT do that... It just seems... So foolish 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 14, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Woohoo!! Its back!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ehhhh halo 4 is the send most expebsive thing

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Gamestop...  I dont know man...  he said it would get my every halo download ever without microsoft points, so I bought it...

Click to collapse



I need to know the name!! Thursday I want it!!

Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly


----------



## werked (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I need to know the name!! Thursday I want it!!
> 
> Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I'll take a pic of my receipt the code is on there....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I need to know the name!! Thursday I want it!!
> 
> Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Hey is H4 really worth it? If I get it I'm not touching campaign til I ge tmy tv in a month... 50" of amazingness

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 14, 2012)

On the receipt...  it says:

XB3 2000 pts Halo 4 Map Pass    24.99

and on down the receipt, I have my Activation Code...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Hey is H4 really worth it? If I get it I'm not touching campaign til I ge tmy tv in a month... 50" of amazingness
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If you are a halo fan then I say yes. Quasi I think I found it: http://www.gamestop.com/dlc/halo-4-map-pass-xbox-360-live-marketplace-2000-points/104749

I think I can get this on Xbox live 

Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> If you are a halo fan then I say yes. Quasi I think I found it: http://www.gamestop.com/dlc/halo-4-map-pass-xbox-360-live-marketplace-2000-points/104749
> 
> I think I can get this on Xbox live
> 
> Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I have owned and playe dall the games... started at age 7

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks Meph.

You should be doing 19 consecutive life terms for how many times you've killed the thread.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------

Oh crap.  Now did I just kill it?  That's double murder.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Nov 14, 2012)

Who did it??


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Who did it??

Click to collapse



Blame meph.  Always blame meph.



Oh, and hello m'lady.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 14, 2012)

hangout

https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/ea753eb953bf674264c91c0486dc14ece02380d4?authuser=0&hl=en


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 14, 2012)

A wild James appeared :what:


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## a.cid (Nov 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> A wild James appeared :what:
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



A.cid I choose you!
Go, poison gas!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> hangout
> 
> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/ea753eb953bf674264c91c0486dc14ece02380d4?authuser=0&hl=en

Click to collapse



I want to send you your money back.  Things got severely screwed up financially for me today, and buying a webcam simply isn't an option at this point.  Lemme know.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 14, 2012)

a.cid said:


> A.cid I choose you!
> Go, poison gas!
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Damn it #_-
Now I'll have to start that whole mission again.
Thanks for nothing 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## a.cid (Nov 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Damn it #_-
> Now I'll have to start that whole mission again.
> Thanks for nothing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You clearly have never played Pokemon 







Quasimodem said:


> hangout
> 
> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/ea753eb953bf674264c91c0486dc14ece02380d4?authuser=0&hl=en

Click to collapse



Sorry brah, but my current connection can't handle all this...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 14, 2012)

a.cid said:


> You clearly have never played Pokemon
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been playing Pokémon since the beginning and still play it now 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

---------- Post added at 07:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 AM ----------

Well that killed the thread 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 14, 2012)

This thread is a lot like my bank account.  Empty.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 14, 2012)

Sounds a lot like my account at the moment aswell. It doesn't help that work only paid me just over £100 because their systems f'd up. Hopefully my money can get sorted ASAP.


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sounds a lot like my account at the moment aswell. It doesn't help that work only paid me just over £100 because their systems f'd up. Hopefully my money can get sorted ASAP.
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



The opposite of my problem.  They paid me every penny they owed me, but it disappeared in 5 days.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The opposite of my problem.  They paid me every penny they owed me, but it disappeared in 5 days.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



It's sh*t when that happens. It hasn't happened very often but when it has, it just screws up my whole week. My attitude, my work, my bills, everything.
It's also a ***** with being a smoker because I know I either have to go without smoking or go without food. Smoking doesn't seem so important in that aspect of things 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It's sh*t when that happens. It hasn't happened very often but when it has, it just screws up my whole week. My attitude, my work, my bills, everything.
> It's also a ***** with being a smoker because I know I either have to go without smoking or go without food. Smoking doesn't seem so important in that aspect of things
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



You hit the nail on the head there my friend.


However, those things easily become insignificant when you have a wife and two kids.  As the sole provider in my family, it's the biggest hit a man can take.  At this moment in time, I cannot provide for them.  That sh*t hurts.  It kills me.  The stress is unreal.

I'm lucky my kids are healthy, because a trip to the ER just isn't in the budget.

F*cking sad.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You hit the nail on the head there my friend.
> 
> 
> However, those things easily become insignificant when you have a wife and two kids.  As the sole provider in my family, it's the biggest hit a man can take.  At this moment in time, I cannot provide for them.  That sh*t hurts.  It kills me.  The stress is unreal.
> ...

Click to collapse



First off, that post deserved my 1000th thank given 

I could only imagine how it must feel for you. I've seen how it affected my brother a while ago when he lost his job and he's got a kid and misses who he was providing for. I've never seen him as low down as that before. Even though I know he didn't want to accept it, I gave him a bit of money just to tide things over until he could get another job.
So, just based on how I seen it effect him, I truly hope you can get back into a more stable place as quickly as possible 

In that respect, I'm lucky that I live on my own because I don't generally need to pay out for too much.


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> First off, that post deserved my 1000th thank given
> 
> I could only imagine how it must feel for you. I've seen how it affected my brother a while ago when he lost his job and he's got a kid and misses who he was providing for. I've never seen him as low down as that before. Even though I know he didn't want to accept it, I gave him a bit of money just to tide things over until he could get another job.
> So, just based on how I seen it effect him, I truly hope you can get back into a more stable place as quickly as possible
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a very good example.  You have seen a bit of where I am.  It's eye-opening, isn't it?

To be honest, I have a lot of things about myself that certainly need to be fixed.  I need to get my addictions under control and what-not, and I need to communicate better with Sarah (my wife).  


I just have this pride thing...I don't want my kids to grow up and know that my poor decisions, and a good bit of poor accounting led to us being poor.  They always come first.  Always. But having to tell my kids "nope, we have no money"....tell them that enough times, and the reality will set in.  Their dad is a loser.  I could cry right now, because that's how I've been feeling lately.  Maybe I haven't been putting them first.  Ha, it's not even a "maybe"....

anyway....

Your responses have helped me greatly.  Most of today, I was feeling like a total failure, and a letdown of a person.

Thanks James.  You're a good dude.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's a very good example.  You have seen a bit of where I am.  It's eye-opening, isn't it?
> 
> To be honest, I have a lot of things about myself that certainly need to be fixed.  I need to get my addictions under control and what-not, and I need to communicate better with Sarah (my wife).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, it really is and I wouldn't wish it upon anyone.

At least in yourself, you can see that either you've made a bad decision, done something wrong or simple bad luck and you know that it needs to be solved. Without sounding too cliché, the first step to recovery is admission of a problem. Now I know that's not totally relevant, but some of it is to different situations.

Pride gets all of us, in one way or another. Be it a more serious situation like yours or some silly little argument with a closed friend, pride will still always be at the forefront and try to dictate our actions accordingly.
I know it's easier said than done, but try not to see yourself as letting your wife and kids down, but simply mistakes have been made which can improve the future because you'll know what'll happen if you take a certain route in life.

As you mentioned at the top of the quoted post, you need to communicate better with your wife and that can easily be achieved but the main thing is that your kids and healthy and loved as always.

And I'm glad that this has helped, even if only slightly so no problem. And as always, my PM is always there if needed 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah, it really is and I wouldn't wish it upon anyone.
> 
> At least in yourself, you can see that either you've made a bad decision, done something wrong or simple bad luck and you know that it needs to be solved. Without sounding too cliché, the first step to recovery is admission of a problem. Now I know that's not totally relevant, but some of it is to different situations.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




This is a revival of the Confession thread!....The things we can get away with here...


I really enjoy your insight.  And I know what I need to do, but I need to get there....so how am I dealing with it at this moment?  I'm listning to Let Down, by Radiohead....my sadness need a nightcap.:victory:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> This is a revival of the Confession thread!....The things we can get away with here...
> 
> 
> I really enjoy your insight.  And I know what I need to do, but I need to get there....so how am I dealing with it at this moment?  I'm listning to Let Down, by Radiohead....my sadness need a nightcap.:victory:

Click to collapse



The thread which must not be named 

It's brilliant how music can nearly always help a situation though 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## boborone (Nov 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> This is a revival of the Confession thread!....The things we can get away with here...
> 
> 
> I really enjoy your insight.  And I know what I need to do, but I need to get there....so how am I dealing with it at this moment?  I'm listning to Let Down, by Radiohead....my sadness need a nightcap.:victory:

Click to collapse



Big reason why I love this thread. It is what it is.


----------



## werked (Nov 14, 2012)

Skinny, you'll get it figured out. Don't get down on yourself anymore than necessary. It's always needed, but just give yourself a quick kick in the ass and move on. Do better next time, after all, that's all we can do. Anyway, if I can help you in any way, let me know.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Skinny, you'll get it figured out. Don't get down on yourself anymore than necessary. It's always needed, but just give yourself a quick kick in the ass and move on. Do better next time, after all, that's all we can do. Anyway, if I can help you in any way, let me know.

Click to collapse



I am beyond help at this point, but thanks.

I was having a joyful moment web-chatting with Quasi and one of his friends on G+, when my wife woke up telling me I am being too loud.  I just can't catch a break.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 14, 2012)

I know I'm a bit late with these Skinny, but here's a couple of attempts...




''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 14, 2012)

Good morning everyone.

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2012)

'Afternoon

Jordan is in Chaos because fuel, electricity and water prices just went up


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks like it's a right mess, are you close to the riots

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## werked (Nov 14, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



Morning!!



husam666 said:


> 'Afternoon
> 
> Jordan is in Chaos because fuel, electricity and water prices just went up

Click to collapse



Morning!!
That's not good.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 14, 2012)

Morning  werked, how are you today

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## werked (Nov 14, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning  werked, how are you today
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



I'm ok, think i'm coming down with something....not feeling very good.  I'll be better in about an hour when I can go home and get some sleep.:victory:
you??


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 14, 2012)

Working hard with coffee and films.I love my winter job

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning!!
> 
> 
> Morning!!
> That's not good.

Click to collapse



meh, it's not my country, not a single f___ is given


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> meh, it's not my country, not a single f___ is given

Click to collapse



Where are you?

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Where are you?
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



Jordan 

But I'm only there for university


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 14, 2012)

Morning husam, jugg1es, werked

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 14, 2012)

Morning proto

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## werked (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey, proto.


----------



## undercover (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey everyone  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 14, 2012)

Morning tinky

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 14, 2012)

Suuup?

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 14, 2012)

Sup all?

Quasi, you can't invite people to hangout on 7am, like you did to me.
I couldn't talk then cause I woken up
Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Nov 14, 2012)

Lol. I wouldn't be able to speak for other reasons. 
You know when you are a kid and have an imaginary friend? Well, my wife would think of you this way and call me a doctor. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2012)

Morning.
T-Mobile has refarmed their 1900MHz  band to HSPA+.... I turned on my One X.....and huzzah! I haz HSPA+ (3G UMTS in standby though)!

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 14, 2012)

*Good morningmafia*​


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning.
> T-Mobile has refarmed their 1900MHz PCS bands to HSPA+.... I turned on my One X.....and huzzah! I haz HSPA+ (3G UMTS in standby though)!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Haha nice...

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 14, 2012)

Good morning mafiozos 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 14, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Haha nice...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dude yesterday you had, but didn't have a Kindle... Today you have but, don't have a nexus 10. You are seriously a challenged child.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> *Good morningmafia*​

Click to collapse



too much office 97?


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> too much office 97?

Click to collapse



MS ban . You got win8 yet Husam? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> MS ban . You got win8 yet Husam?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nah, win 7 all the way


----------



## trell959 (Nov 14, 2012)

Mornin' mon.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 14, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Dude yesterday you had, but didn't have a Kindle... Today you have but, don't have a nexus 10. You are seriously a challenged child.

Click to collapse



No it's my nook. Just bsing people

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Good morning mafiozos
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey Dex, you're now 3 dayz into turning 20. Look what you have to look forward to


----------



## undercover (Nov 14, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Hey Dex, you're now 3 dayz into turning 20. Look what you have to look forward to

Click to collapse



Lmao. I think he'd choose a bit different glasses. But the rest...pretty spot on.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 14, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lmao. I think he'd choose a bit different glasses. But the rest...pretty spot on.

Click to collapse



Better


----------



## boborone (Nov 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I know I'm a bit late with these Skinny, but here's a couple of attempts...
> View attachment 1480910View attachment 1480911
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



FLOATING YOUR BOAT

YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG


lowerchar


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

Morning Mafia, quasi always sending me hangouts in the middle of the night causing my led light to blink so bright !! I can hangout Mon and weds.. like tinky said(I think) about the imaginary friends, pretty much what my gf says...

Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2012)

I think I'm getting sick. :/

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 10:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 AM ----------








Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## Apex (Nov 14, 2012)

G'morning everyone! 

BD, I'm sorry you're feeling crummy. Hope you get better, like, nao... :thumbup:

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## cascabel (Nov 14, 2012)

morning everyone. 

bd, you sick? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> G'morning everyone!
> 
> BD, I'm sorry you're feeling crummy. Hope you get better, like, nao... :thumbup:
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



waz up little man


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning Mafia, quasi always sending me hangouts in the middle of the night causing my led light to blink so bright !! I can hangout Mon and weds.. like tinky said(I think) about the imaginary friends, pretty much what my gf says...
> 
> Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Lol yeah, got a message at 1:30 AM, didn't see it until 7

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Nov 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Who you calling little?
> 
> Anyway, what do Sarah Palin and Iron Man have in common?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Mwuhahaha. Great come back.

I take that back. It's nasty, took me a bit of digging to get to the REAL explanation. Not nice Apex.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Who you calling little?
> 
> Anyway, what do Sarah Palin and Iron Man have in common?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



zack little? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## a.cid (Nov 14, 2012)

cascabel said:


> zack's little?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Ftfy 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Apex (Nov 14, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Ftfy
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Why's everyone concerned with my "cash and prizes" today? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Why's everyone concerned with my "cash and prizes" today?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



I am not at all concerned or paying any attention to this entire conversation 

Apex are u ready to play pool for wager yet?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2012)

:screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::what::what::what::what::what::what::sly:

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## cascabel (Nov 14, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You still don't get it, do ya?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hmm... i thought i did. care to explain? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 14, 2012)

Evening all, how'd everyone doing.
@Bd, how you feel better soon.

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## cascabel (Nov 14, 2012)

...


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 14, 2012)

BD I hope you get OK soon

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 14, 2012)

Considering selling my camera.  Its a Panasonic Lumix GH1.  If there's any interest, PM me, but Google it first.  I don't have time to answer every single little question about specs.  Check www.vimeo.com/chrislight for videos that I made with it.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

I know I am late to respond to BD's being sick.

But as always I am always hoping when any mafia member is sick, the get better asap!!

Also Hi everyone that just popped online


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey guys 

get better soon bd


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 14, 2012)

Sup guys/gals


----------



## egzthunder1 (Nov 14, 2012)

I never once had to post in this thread because for the most part, you guys all behave properly. Earlier today, you guys started cracking jokes about a certain topic that I honestly believe should never be one to make fun of. You all know exactly what I am talking about. I have 0 sympathy for anyone making fun of kids with Down syndrome (directly, indirectly, or otherwise). Crack one more joke about this topic, and I will personally see that whoever did it can no longer return to xda.

Joking is one thing, but this literally just turns my stomach...


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

egzthunder1 said:


> I never once had to post in this thread because for the most part, you guys all behave properly. Earlier today, you guys started cracking jokes about a certain topic that I honestly believe should never be one to make fun of. You all know exactly what I am talking about. I have 0 sympathy for anyone making fun of kids with Down syndrome (directly, indirectly, or otherwise). Crack one more joke about this topic, and I will personally see that whoever did it can no longer return to xda.
> 
> Joking is one thing, but this literally just turns my stomach...

Click to collapse





Things just got serial!!!!! 

I was not around for that conversation 

Mafia, why?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 14, 2012)

sup everyone...  i hate Wednesdays...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Things just got serial!!!!!
> 
> I was not around for that conversation
> 
> Mafia, why?

Click to collapse



this


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> sup everyone...  i hate Wednesdays...

Click to collapse



Wednesdays are awesome xbox days though


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Wednesdays are awesome xbox days though

Click to collapse



Not if it's broken


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Wednesdays are awesome xbox days though

Click to collapse



that parts cool...  the gettin up at 7 to report isn't...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> that parts cool...  the gettin up at 7 to report isn't...

Click to collapse



Well if it makes you feel any better I woke up today at 730 

Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 09:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 AM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> Not if it's broken

Click to collapse



Fix it!! Or buy a new one 

Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> that parts cool...  the gettin up at 7 to report isn't...

Click to collapse


 dude it's noon! Gotta fix your clock BTW Good afternoon Quasi


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not if it's broken

Click to collapse



red ring?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Things just got serial!!!!!
> 
> I was not around for that conversation
> 
> Mafia, why?

Click to collapse



I didn't see that one either, not funny. I do a lot of work in this area and its definitely not something to joke about. 

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> dude it's noon! Gotta fix your clock BTW Good afternoon Quasi

Click to collapse



No it is 10 

Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> red ring?

Click to collapse



Yeah  Got it ages ago


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No it is 10
> 
> Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Your clock is broken too


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah  Got it ages ago

Click to collapse



And instead of buying a new one you bought a ps3!?!?!? Son I am disappoint! 

Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 10:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 AM ----------




TonyStark said:


> Your clock is broken too

Click to collapse



Blame the cell phone network 

Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> And instead of buying a new one you bought a ps3!?!?!? Son I am disappoint!
> 
> Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly
> Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly

Click to collapse




No  Had the PS3 before


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> No  Had the PS3 before

Click to collapse



Ok fine I will let you off slightly.

However:

You bought a PS3 before an xbox?!?!?!

Son I am Disappoint!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ok fine I will let you off slightly.
> 
> However:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hahahah xD


----------



## undercover (Nov 14, 2012)

Xbox here too 

Not tried ps3 online though, so can't comment. 

BTW, all your clocks are broken, it's 17.11.


BD, missed that, get better soon. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Xbox here too
> 
> Not tried ps3 online though, so can't comment.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tinky is correect...  All your clocks are broken, it is (was) 5:11


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 14, 2012)

Quasi, should we repeat that hangout from earlier today in let's say 1 hour?

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Nov 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Tinky is correect...  All your clocks are broken, it is (was) 5:11

Click to collapse



Yay! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Quasi, should we repeat that hangout from earlier today in let's say 1 hour?
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



no in 8 hours


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Tinky is correect...  All your clocks are broken, it is (was) 5:11

Click to collapse



Snowflake does not agree with you. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake does not agree with you.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Snowflake says its 12:19 ?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Snowflake says its 12:19 ?

Click to collapse



No. It's 12:21 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. It's 12:21
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Fair enough, however when I posted it was 12:19


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Xbox here too
> 
> Not tried ps3 online though, so can't comment.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Snowflake does not have a clock. She is not broken. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake does not have a clock. She is not broken.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Besides getting sick BD, how goes work and life?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Besides getting sick BD, how goes work and life?

Click to collapse



It goes. It goes. 
How are you?
How's your girl and your family?
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It goes. It goes.
> How are you?
> How's your girl and your family?
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I am ok,

Girl is good, always doing tons of HW though 

My family is also doing well.

Thanks for asking


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Girl is good, always doing tons of HW though

Click to collapse



foreveralone.png :silly:


----------



## undercover (Nov 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> feoreveralone.png :silly:

Click to collapse



I'lltakeitfurtherwith.gif

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> foreveralone.png :silly:

Click to collapse





Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> foreveralone.png :silly:

Click to collapse



Don't you wish this was you:


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Don't you wish this was you:

Click to collapse



Image fail on tapatalk

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. It's 12:21
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Or close to it now


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Image fail on tapatalk
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Hmm weird, showed up on pc 

---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 AM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Image fail on tapatalk
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Check again


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah  Got it ages ago

Click to collapse



Have you tried the run it with a towel over it fix?


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Don't you wish this was you:
> 
> snip, snip

Click to collapse



Why you insensible troll!!! 

One of these days I'll be eating them hot-dogs and not a single hello will given to you


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Why you insensible troll!!!
> 
> One of these days I'll be eating them hot-dogs and not a single hello will given to you

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry for the distasteful and insensitive wisecracking guys. I wasn't thinking about how that would go over. My apologies. I'll let y'all have the thread back now. 

/sincere apology 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Have you tried the run it with a towel over it fix?

Click to collapse



BTW quasi I want to thank you for getting me addicted to energy drinks again  

That green NOS is so delicious!!!  

---------- Post added at 10:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Sorry for the distasteful and insensitive wisecracking guys. I wasn't thinking about how that would go over. My apologies. I'll let y'all have the thread back now.
> 
> /sincere apology
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse




Apex Y U NO PLAY POOL?!?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> BTW quasi I want to thank you for getting me addicted to energy drinks again
> 
> That green NOS is so delicious!!!

Click to collapse




Not a problem...  I'm a stocked up...  bout 9 of em...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sorry for the distasteful and insensitive wisecracking guys. I wasn't thinking about how that would go over. My apologies. I'll let y'all have the thread back now.
> 
> /sincere apology
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



So that's what the post was, no wonder I was confused, didn't get that and was too lazy to find out.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Not a problem...  I'm a stocked up...  bout 9 of em...

Click to collapse



Lol awesome!!

Also no jolly rancher soda at the gas station :/ oh well I am just glad I found that nos!

Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly


----------



## Apex (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Apex Y U NO PLAY POOL?!?

Click to collapse



Busy working. The other day my phone froze and rebooted. Didn't like the 1.9 overclocking I guess. That's why I poofed... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Busy working. The other day my phone froze and rebooted. Didn't like the 1.9 overclocking I guess. That's why I poofed...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Sure, likely excuse 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Busy working. The other day my phone froze and rebooted. Didn't like the 1.9 overclocking I guess. That's why I poofed...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



None of my phones have liked overclocking..


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Lol awesome!!
> 
> Also no jolly rancher soda at the gas station :/ oh well I am just glad I found that nos!
> 
> Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Think I'm gonna order some...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sure, likely excuse
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



proto want to play pool?  Also Maybe puzzle? If I feel like bumping it..


----------



## cascabel (Nov 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sorry for the distasteful and insensitive wisecracking guys. I wasn't thinking about how that would go over. My apologies. I'll let y'all have the thread back now.
> 
> /sincere apology
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



same here. should've checked before replying.  sorry guys..

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Think I'm gonna order some...

Click to collapse



LOL there are only 7 left


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> proto want to play pool?  Also Maybe puzzle? If I feel like bumping it..

Click to collapse



Too lazy, link me to puzzle. Can't do pool atm.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LOL there are only 7 left

Click to collapse



awww shiot...  i better order soon...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Too lazy, link me to puzzle. Can't do pool atm.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Done: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1953623&highlight=+game+


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Done: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1953623&highlight=+game+

Click to collapse



Gave you a few

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> None of my phones have liked overclocking..

Click to collapse



All my phones have no problem with it. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> All my phones have no problem with it.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Cool


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Cool

Click to collapse



BTW you can't oc a HTC winCE phone:silly:


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 14, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Hey Dex, you're now 3 dayz into turning 20. Look what you have to look forward to

Click to collapse



Lmao! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 14, 2012)

trololololololol....

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34124337&postcount=14571


----------



## boborone (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> None of my phones have liked overclocking..

Click to collapse



Dude even my fuze OCs fine. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude even my fuze OCs fine.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



I kinda miss that phone...


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 14, 2012)

Who wants to join a hangout hosted by Quasi
We need more people...NOW


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude even my fuze OCs fine.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Well I just never had good luck, always caused stability issues on both my epic and current picky nexus, that doesn't like many kernels at all


----------



## boborone (Nov 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I kinda miss that phone...

Click to collapse



Mine has a bad battery that's swollen so much the back popped off. Threw it away, but still have the phone. Can't bring myself to get rid of it.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

Just registered for 2 of my spring classes, kinda sucks I actually have to goto class for 4 hours 1 day a week for each of them so 4 hours each 

Waiting for the third online class to be announced


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well I just never had good luck, always caused stability issues on both my epic and current picky nexus, that doesn't like many kernels at all

Click to collapse



You DO have bad luck. I've been through who knows how many phones and every one could OC by a decent amount (usually the max freq)
The only exception was the NS running Trinity. It couldn't handle the 1.7GHz kernel (it ran every other one just fine though)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You DO have bad luck. I've been through who knows how many phones and every one could OC by a decent amount (usually the max freq)
> The only exception was the NS running Trinity. It couldn't handle the 1.7GHz kernel (it ran every other one just fine though)
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I know


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 14, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Who wants to join a hangout hosted by Quasi
> We need more people...NOW

Click to collapse



ive hosted no hangout dude...

---------- Post added at 01:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 PM ----------

think its nearing my nap time...  couch or bed?


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> ive hosted no hangout dude...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 PM ----------
> 
> think its nearing my nap time...  couch or bed?

Click to collapse



Both?  

___________________________
If I had a nickel for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Both?
> 
> ___________________________
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



I also have a tornado shelter under the stairs converted into a sleeping spot...  but I like your idea...  couch conversion...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 14, 2012)

The Nexus 4 shows discrimination against goats 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> The Nexus 4 shows discrimination against goats
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



damn goats...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> damn goats...

Click to collapse



Silly buggers are always trying to cause trouble.


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok didn't think I'd see the day that a goat killed this thread

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## boborone (Nov 14, 2012)

Pick your friend's nose

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 14, 2012)

Boy, do I work with some bright people or what?






Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Boy, do I work with some bright people or what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


:what:
You'd have a heck of time working at my job. That's the norm (among limo chicks anyway....)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 03:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------

Case in point:
Sparky has a 16:30 pick up at "Penn Station" going to Denville ( NJ   )
Ok.
Fine.
WHICH PENN STATION is it?
Penn Station NY or Penn Station Newark?
Said limo chick failed to specify that with the customer.....sigh. 
(Guess who had to figure that one out?    )
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## trell959 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello sexy people

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hello sexy people
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hello sexy people
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Aah trell, I see you're talking to me. How are you today?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 14, 2012)

Not too impressed with Windows 8... I'll give it a few days, don't know if it was worth it though.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey guys, BD, Snowflake.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Sup?







TonyStark said:


> Aah trell, I see you're talking to me. How are you today?

Click to collapse



Just got off school, what's up with you?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Aah trell, I see you're talking to me. How are you today?

Click to collapse








Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sup?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trell posts twice in 10 minutes?? What sorcery is this? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Hey guys, BD, Snowflake.

Click to collapse



Hiya

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi werked, you feeling any better now

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2012)

Snowflake says.....I'm hungry? 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## werked (Nov 14, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hi werked, you feeling any better now
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



A little, thanks for asking.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 14, 2012)

Sup guys...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake says.....I'm hungry?
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse





Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> View attachment 1482127
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Proto go see the puzzle now 

Just about done with it


----------



## werked (Nov 14, 2012)

Thread moves when I'm not here and stops when I am.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Thread moves when I'm not here and stops when I am.

Click to collapse



I said hi and photographed snowflake for your viewing pleasure. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I said hi and photographed snowflake for your viewing pleasure.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



He is eating Trix


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> He is eating Trix

Click to collapse



Silly chameleon, trix are for kids...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> He is eating Trix

Click to collapse



We've had this discussion before. 
*SHE 
Snowflake is A GIRL!
(I know some people have a hard time believing we females exist on teh interwebz....but still   )
Also:
No, they are Zupreem Fruit Pellets for cockatiels and lovebirds 
(Snowflake's favorite)
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## werked (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> He is eating Trix

Click to collapse



She


----------



## trell959 (Nov 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Trell posts twice in 10 minutes?? What sorcery is this?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey I'm around!

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey I'm around!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're always lurking though 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 14, 2012)

Have people read this about cm  http://t.co/MT4R6jlv 

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## trell959 (Nov 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You're always lurking though
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'll post more. (I know I've said that before) Been kinda busy with school/girlfriend

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

werked said:


> She

Click to collapse



Dammit!!

Don't you have a boy bird @BD?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Dammit!!
> 
> Don't you have a boy bird @BD?

Click to collapse



I have several. 
(One of them is Moon-doggie   )





Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## undercover (Nov 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> We've had this discussion before.
> *SHE
> Snowflake is A GIRL!
> (I know some people have a hard time believing we females exist on teh interwebz....but still   )
> ...

Click to collapse



Rule no 16 says..... 

You feeling any better? 


Hi werked

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have several.
> (One of them is Moon-doggie   )
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dammit that is why I said he, I was thinking of moon doggie. Oh well

Tell snowflake I am sorry


----------



## undercover (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Dammit that is why I said he, I was thinking of moon doggie. Oh well
> 
> Tell snowflake I am sorry

Click to collapse



Poor excuse, I'd throw a brick if I was allowed.... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 14, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Have people read this about cm  http://t.co/MT4R6jlv
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



Wow. That's just crazy. Like the article said, beyond comprehension... the things people think they can get away with...

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 14, 2012)

im up...  thats wasnt longest enough...  nap again...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Poor excuse, I'd throw a brick if I was allowed....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I will take a brick, and you should get one for somewhat asking bd to throw a brick


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 14, 2012)

Meh... thinking of going back to Win7 already...

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Wow. That's just crazy. Like the article said, beyond comprehension... the things people think they can get away with...
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Agreed. Dude is one greedy nerd. Hope they get it all straightened out and this guy has to answer for his wrong doings. Speaking of CM, may give CM10 a spin once I have a few days off. :thumbup:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Meh... thinking of going back to Win7 already...
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Proto have you started any other puzzle in Iassociate 2? I can get another one up tomorrow, but if you had one u started, throw it up!!


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Rule no 16 says.....
> 
> You feeling any better?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. :/
I have a full blown fever now. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Proto have you started any other puzzle in Iassociate 2? I can get another one up tomorrow, but if you had one u started, throw it up!!

Click to collapse



Nah, I haven't really done anything other than your puzzles... had done a bit in one of them, but forgot to back it up.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I will take a brick, and you should get one for somewhat asking bd to throw a brick

Click to collapse



I didn't ask... I just said what I would do if I could 

I can throw a bit of foam at you anyway. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Nah, I haven't really done anything other than your puzzles... had done a bit in one of them, but forgot to back it up.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ok well when  I feel like starting another one, I will post the new puzzle til then , thread will be dead 

---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> I didn't ask... I just said what I would do if I could
> 
> I can throw a bit of foam at you anyway.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Non-Members can't throw anything


----------



## werked (Nov 14, 2012)

I can throw balls.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

werked said:


> I can throw balls.

Click to collapse



And I will catch it


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2012)

How about.....




Bricks for everyone!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## werked (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> And I will catch it

Click to collapse



No.jpg 
My balls can't be caught unless caught in this....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

werked said:


> No.jpg
> My balls can't be caught unless caught in this....

Click to collapse



I can catch any color baseball I damn please, with what ever color mitt I want!! 

---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------

Also look here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1992467

I made so he can't post anymore in his thread, unless someone else posts with my criteria


----------



## werked (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I can catch any color baseball I damn please, with what ever color mitt I want!!

Click to collapse



Not my balls.  :beer::beer:


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm desperately holding back the urge not to joke about balls and pink mitts

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Not my balls.  :beer::beer:

Click to collapse



Since you put beer after that, I will let you have that rule  

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 PM ----------

UGH!!!!!

1 hour and 15 mins of work left!! I want this day to be over so I can get Beer and play xbox!!


----------



## werked (Nov 14, 2012)

Haha, BD killed it. Good one :thumbup:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

BD LOL U posted a trap!!


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2012)

Broccoli will be on the dinner menu tonight....(for Snowflake and friends)
I may end up making "Snowflake eats Broccoli Part Deux" 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

An even worse trap now in that thread


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Haha, BD killed it. Good one :thumbup:

Click to collapse



I try. 







BeerChameleon said:


> BD LOL U posted a trap!!

Click to collapse




See above comment... 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hello sexy people
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





TonyStark said:


> Aah trell, I see you're talking to me. How are you today?

Click to collapse





Babydoll25 said:


> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



As a matter of fact sista, yes.. Deal!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

Damn bd, you beat me to that post 

Now it looks like I like twilight


----------



## werked (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Damn bd, you beat me to that post
> 
> Now it looks like I like twilight

Click to collapse



ROFL


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Damn bd, you beat me to that post
> 
> Now it looks like I like twilight

Click to collapse



Ha ha ha!
I didn't do it on purpose...I accidentally hit submit before I finished my post.
Ninja edit:1
BC: 0

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ha ha ha!
> I didn't do it on purpose...I accidentally hit submit before I finished my post.
> Ninja edit:1
> BC: 0
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 14, 2012)

Evening Mafia

I have to let you know that Apex_Strider has been deleted from the Probationary Members list and that his permission to post in the thread has been lifted. The Gli Family doesn't tolerate that kind of behaviour from it's members. Let this be a lesson to everyone.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Evening Mafia
> 
> I have to let you know that Apex_Strider has been deleted from the Probationary Members list and that his permission to post in the thread has been lifted. The Gli Family doesn't tolerate that kind of behaviour from it's members. Let this be a lesson to everyone.

Click to collapse



 I will miss him


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I will miss him

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I will miss him

Click to collapse



Well, one of the reasons we are left alone here IS BECAUSE we generally stay out of trouble and don't post....You know....stuff like Apex did.
Dex is ABSOLUTELY right.
I didn't get the initial joke, or I would've reacted quicker.



Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well, one of the reasons we are left alone here IS BECAUSE we generally stay out of trouble and don't post....You know....stuff like Apex did.
> Dex is ABSOLUTELY right.
> I didn't get the initial joke, or I would've reacted quicker.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I understand, I just said he will be missed in my book


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 14, 2012)

Also, being sick isn't helping my comprehension today. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> +1

Click to collapse



You got time for some pool proto?

Also do u have apex's gtalk email? Is it is paypal email?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 14, 2012)

So.../me is now an Illinoian.

Pics from the trip up:

Le massive windmill - 


Le truck with cows in it that can sh*t out the sides - 

Le awesome meal at local restaurant - 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## werked (Nov 14, 2012)

I missed that. Someone PM me and let me know what went down. If you are lurking Apex.... See you around the forums.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 14, 2012)

werked said:


> I missed that. Someone PM me and let me know what went down. If you are lurking Apex.... See you around the forums.

Click to collapse



Same here: the 13 hour drive distracted me from following le thread.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## werked (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh and hey Dex!!


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Evening Mafia
> 
> I have to let you know that Apex_Strider has been deleted from the Probationary Members list and that his permission to post in the thread has been lifted. The Gli Family doesn't tolerate that kind of behaviour from it's members. Let this be a lesson to everyone.

Click to collapse



It all started because I called him "little man"! His quick wit got the best of him He will most definatly be missed.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So.../me is now an Illinoian.
> 
> Pics from the trip up:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You know that food would of looked good, but after seeing the horse trailer and the Sh*t comment, not so much now  

Also What is that pointing out of one of the holes


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You know that food would of looked good, but after seeing the horse trailer and the Sh*t comment, not so much now
> 
> Also What is that pointing out of one of the holes

Click to collapse



You probably don't want to know...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You probably don't want to know...

Click to collapse



I think I already knew when I first saw it


----------



## werked (Nov 14, 2012)

Nvm, found it. 

---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------




werked said:


> Nvm, found it.

Click to collapse



Where the heck is Meph?!  did he get a phone?!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Nvm, found it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know 

I have no pool buddies now


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I don't know
> 
> I have no pool buddies now

Click to collapse



I'll play a few games


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I don't know
> 
> I have no pool buddies now

Click to collapse



Did I hear pool? I'm in 
What game?
Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Did I hear pool? I'm in
> What game?
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Pool Break Lite Or Pro if you want to spend a couple bucks or talk to someone 

8Ball Regular Table, Private Game Id: Beer

---------- Post added at 04:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:35 PM ----------

Game Set, Join whoever, dexter next game?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Did I hear pool? I'm in
> What game?
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I can PM you the link... apparently I'm the pirate master because I can use google


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I can PM you the link... apparently I'm the pirate master because I can use google

Click to collapse



I bought it for a quater, I could find it too, but don't feel like it


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hola, the world is in chaos and I'm just sitting here masturbating


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 14, 2012)

Finally beat BC!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

More pool tomorrow!! About to get off work, get beer,walk the dog, eat and play Xbox!!

Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hola, the world is in chaos and I'm just sitting here masturbating

Click to collapse



I find it a little creepy that you're doing that while reading this thread...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hola, the world is in chaos and I'm just sitting here masturbating someone else

Click to collapse



FTFY 

Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Finally beat BC!

Click to collapse



This is much more creepy reading it after what husam turned the conversation to...


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> More pool tomorrow!! About to get off work, get beer,walk the dog, eat and play Xbox!!
> 
> Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Just when I got in. Anyone else for pool? 


Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I find it a little creepy that you're doing that while reading this thread...

Click to collapse



Lmao, it's just an internet term for I couldn't care less 



BeerChameleon said:


> FTFY
> 
> Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



shhhh


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Lmao, it's just an internet term for I couldn't care less
> 
> 
> 
> shhhh

Click to collapse



What's an internet?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 15, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> What's an internet?

Click to collapse



It's like millions of computers connected together through wired or wireless technologies, in order to share files, data or even opinions with other people, using universal protocols


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> It's like millions of computers connected together through wired or wireless technologies, in order to share files, data or even opinions with other people, using universal protocols

Click to collapse



That sounds awesome! Where can I get one???


----------



## husam666 (Nov 15, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> That sounds awesome! Where can I get one???

Click to collapse



Everywhere


----------



## boborone (Nov 15, 2012)

Dex ill play game id Gli

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Everywhere

Click to collapse



Do I just google it? Can't find a download link


----------



## husam666 (Nov 15, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Do I just google it? Can't find a download link

Click to collapse



You can't download it, you have to buy it


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> You can't download it, you have to buy it

Click to collapse



Screw that, I didn't even want an internet in the first place!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

Someone PM me what Apex said.
I missed it 
I am slow afterall 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## husam666 (Nov 15, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Screw that, I didn't even want an internet in the first place!

Click to collapse



eh


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Screw that, I didn't even want an internet in the first place!

Click to collapse



Too late. The internet chose you, now you must pay. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Just for the note*



dexter93 said:


> Evening Mafia
> 
> I have to let you know that Apex_Strider has been deleted from the Probationary Members list and that his permission to post in the thread has been lifted. The Gli Family doesn't tolerate that kind of behaviour from it's members. Let this be a lesson to everyone.

Click to collapse



If this is you talking, dex, then fair enough.
If this is a mod talking through you, all I have to say, since when do mods control who posts here or who doesn't. If someone did something against the rules they should get an infraction or a ban, this thread was created by members here, for members here. Nobody controls who to posts or who doesn't. 

This is a *public *forum, for everyone.


----------



## undercover (Nov 15, 2012)

Apex DID apologise. We all do stupid things now and again, it's all about wherever the person realised that he did something wrong. He did, and I believe genuinely. That's all I have to say and won't come back to the topic ever again, promise. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 15, 2012)

What's the conflict here? Can someone let me in on the..... Stuff?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Nov 15, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> What's the conflict here? Can someone let me in on the..... Stuff?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



who are you?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> who are you?

Click to collapse



A noob who didn't quite cut it to make the probationary list 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> If this is you talking, dex, then fair enough.
> If this is a mod talking through you, all I have to say, since when do mods control who posts here or who doesn't. If someone did something against the rules they should get an infraction or a ban, this thread was created by members here, for members here. Nobody controls who to posts or who doesn't.
> 
> This is a *public *forum, for everyone.

Click to collapse



For what it's worth..... I agree with Dex.
Egzthunder (I think I got his name right) actually came in here because of what happened. ...

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------

Moon-doggie and broccoli. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> If this is you talking, dex, then fair enough.
> If this is a mod talking through you, all I have to say, since when do mods control who posts here or who doesn't. If someone did something against the rules they should get an infraction or a ban, this thread was created by members here, for members here. Nobody controls who to posts or who doesn't.
> 
> This is a *public *forum, for everyone.

Click to collapse



You need to check your pm 







tinky1 said:


> Apex DID apologise. We all do stupid things now and again, it's all about wherever the person realised that he did something wrong. He did, and I believe genuinely. That's all I have to say and won't come back to the topic ever again, promise.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Apex did apologise indeed. Normally I'd give him a second chance, but that one was already his second one.. and he blew it. I just can't keep forgiving everyone who risks our reputation and gets us close to shutting down. Cause trouble once and I may not make it a big matter, but I can't stand it for more than once, sorry


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

Pool Anyone, while I wait for quasi to get back to me.

Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Apex did apologise indeed. Normally I'd give him a second chance, but that one was already his second one.. and he blew it. I just can't keep forgiving everyone who risks our reputation and gets us close to shutting down. Cause trouble once and I may not make it a big matter, but I can't stand it for more than once, sorry

Click to collapse



Alright guys case closed, now carry on with your lives


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Pool Anyone, while I wait for quasi to get back to me.
> 
> Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I could play a game or two.. 8ball? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I could play a game or two.. 8ball?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Game Id: beer

Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Nov 15, 2012)

My thoughts are I have plenty of gay friends and my sister's best friend came and ate dinner with me last night. She's a lesbian.

How many infractions do you have hussam for calling people a [email protected]?

He's still a high ranking member who is one of the "officials" here.

Just saying.....


And btw I'm not at all offended by those comments hussam. Just singled you out for example. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I could play a game or two.. 8ball?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Enable chat: hit menu: settings, game server settings chat on

Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly


----------



## undercover (Nov 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Apex did apologise indeed. Normally I'd give him a second chance, but that one was already his second one.. and he blew it. I just can't keep forgiving everyone who risks our reputation and gets us close to shutting down. Cause trouble once and I may not make it a big matter, but I can't stand it for more than once, sorry

Click to collapse



That explains it. Thanks for taking time to explain it.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

WOAH. Didn't expect to see what I saw...

Anywho.  still haven't gotten a phone


----------



## boborone (Nov 15, 2012)

Nvm dex. Didn't know it was already second chance given.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## husam666 (Nov 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> My thoughts are I have plenty of gay friends and my sister's best friend came and ate dinner with me last night. She's a lesbian.
> 
> How many infractions do you have hussam for calling people a [email protected]?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know, me and dex were talking in PMs and I used that. I'll just quote myself


> anyway we all remember that time when i went nuts when people started attacking the soap guy, All I'm saying it unfair and if he leaves, looking at history, I should leave too.

Click to collapse



And if you notice, I no longer do this stuff, and I even avoid xda most of the time, now can we please stop talking about this, the dude was on a second chance and he blew it, and if I do such stuff in the future, I'll leave by myself.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

On a totally unrelated topic...



''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## undercover (Nov 15, 2012)

A bit of backround story. GiffGaff is just one of UK networks piggy backing of main providers. All oficial and legal, bla bla bla, with many customers.
Now open that and click on the first link
http://giffgaff.com/unlock/htc-sensation-phone


:cyclops:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> A bit of backround story. GiffGaff is just one of UK networks piggy backing of main providers. All oficial and legal, bla bla bla, with many customers.
> Now open that and click on the first link
> http://giffgaff.com/unlock/htc-sensation-phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know if you've seen me post this before, but here's what I think of giffgaff 



''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## undercover (Nov 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I don't know if you've seen me post this before, but here's what I think of giffgaff
> View attachment 1482669
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



Lol. Expand my profile on the left  

I was just looking around. Did you see what's in that link? Made my day. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 15, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> A bit of backround story. GiffGaff is just one of UK networks piggy backing of main providers. All oficial and legal, bla bla bla, with many customers.
> Now open that and click on the first link
> http://giffgaff.com/unlock/htc-sensation-phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



AT&T customer support tried sending me to xda to update my fuze. I had to correct them and say that voids my warranty. But it is cool that a carrier official link here to unlock the phone. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lol. Expand my profile on the left
> 
> I was just looking around. Did you see what's in that link? Made my day.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm glad I'm on the app so I can't expand anything xD

Yeah I did see it. It's good to see that they're linking over here.
Even a few weeks back, on Facebook they put a status about the best apps to have once rooted and TiBu wasn't on the list. Obviously j mentioned it to them along with ROM Toolbox and they hadn't even heard of them 
How can someone know about rooting and be suggesting the best root apps without having heard of those?!?!?!?!?


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

---------- Post added at 01:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 AM ----------

Silly LM killed the "Only post here if" thread #_-


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> A noob who didn't quite cut it to make the probationary list
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



You guys just forgot about me..... I was in the probationary list you know.....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Nov 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm glad I'm on the app so I can't expand anything xD
> 
> Yeah I did see it. It's good to see that they're linking over here.
> Even a few weeks back, on Facebook they put a status about the best apps to have once rooted and TiBu wasn't on the list. Obviously j mentioned it to them along with ROM Toolbox and they hadn't even heard of them
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. Backup apps are no1 rooted apps. Nothing beats them. And Root Explorer.... And 4ext Recovery Control. If any of you have access to 4ext on your device, I highly recommend using it along with paid for Recovery Control app. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 15, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> You guys just forgot about me..... I was in the probationary list you know.....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Iirc you were in the "not accepted" list, so, gtfo!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> You guys just forgot about me..... I was in the probationary list you know.....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It wasn't my decision to make, so I therefore hold no responsibility 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

Grrr I need to get a phone...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 15, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Iirc you were in the "not accepted" list, so, gtfo!
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I was just not able to post on the day the new probationary list was made... Bobo even nominated (if I could call it that) me. And I was allowed to post so......yeah 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Nov 15, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Bobo even nominated (if I could call it that)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You call Bobo IT?!? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You call Bobo IT?!?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Grrr I need to get a phone...

Click to collapse



Meph go buy a phone


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

Just finished a Celebration Sierra Nevada and now drinking this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Sierra Nevada!! Everything they make is amazing!! 

Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly


----------



## undercover (Nov 15, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Meph go buy a phone

Click to collapse



Let me rephrase it please. 

MEPH, FFS, GO BUY A PHONE AND STOP WHINING ABOUT IT! 

Hey Ronnie  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

Xperia Play + Halo 4 + XBL Gold + Gold donator status on Trouble in Mineville with 15 Traitor passes or Higher end phone... decisions decisions...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 15, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You call Bobo IT?!?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











BeerChameleon said:


> Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



I was talking about the nominating part.... Why the heeeellllllsssssss would I call him "it"!!??


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> I was talking about the nominating part.... Why the heeeellllllsssssss would I call him "it"!!??
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



*zoooooom*


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## boborone (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## T.C.P (Nov 15, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> This guy called T.C.P Pfftt... biggest noob iv'e ever seen

Click to collapse



Who you calling a noob????????????

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Who you calling a noob????????????
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Damn you for fixing it before I got to do it 


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 15, 2012)

Holy crap I didn't think I'd nap that long...


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2012)

Sup guys

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sup guys
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey trell...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Hey trell...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I want my damn Nexus 4!

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I want my damn Nexus 4!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Did you order it or is it out of stock again? It was pretty hilarious to find out that it was finished after a few minutes...lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Did you order it or is it out of stock again? It was pretty hilarious to find out that it was finished after a few minutes...lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I didn't even get to order it. Rumor says it'll be back in stock Friday...which I doubt.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 15, 2012)

It seems I just killed the thread.... Either that of everyone is just ignoring me... Whatever I'm going to sleep... So tired........

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Nov 15, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> It seems I just killed the thread.... Either that of everyone is just ignoring me... Whatever I'm going to sleep... So tired........
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nah I'm just planning Thanksgiving. Night man.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nah I'm just planning Thanksgiving. Night man.

Click to collapse



Cool... Night 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Nov 15, 2012)

Meph, how many times are you going to give us your list?! :banghead: buy something, anything.... Buy a frigging bag of chips.... Something. Spend it so we can move on.I mean that in the nicest way possible.  love ya Meph. :thumbup:

Also....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 15, 2012)

i wonder what i should do...  home alone til friday...


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

Lmao. Will spend it tomorrowz

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i wonder what i should do...  home alone til friday...

Click to collapse



House party FTW. :beer:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lmao. Will spend it tomorrowz
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



dont spend your allowance in one place Meph... tough economy these days...


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> dont spend your allowance in one place Meph... tough economy these days...

Click to collapse



I wanna go the route where I get all that stuff... but the xoeria play is tiny...

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 15, 2012)

Quasi







---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 PM ----------




Mephikun said:


> I wanna go the route where I get all that stuff... but the xoeria play is tiny...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dude seriously listen to werked. Don't turn this into one of your drawn out market place threads. This is mafia, we all grown ups here.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> Quasi
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol long story about that gnex thread...

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I wanna go the route where I get all that stuff... but the xoeria play is tiny...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think you should fill out paperwork to become emancipated, throw up the finger to your parents, and move to another country where child prostitution is legal...  maybe you could even make it in some feature films...  there's money to made Meph...  all it takes is initiative...


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I think you should fill out paperwork to become emancipated, throw up the finger to your parents, and move to another country where child prostitution is legal...  maybe you could even make it in some feature films...  there's money to made Meph...  all it takes is initiative...

Click to collapse



?

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 15, 2012)

Can anyone help me optimize this queue?  I have no clue about current movies...


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Can anyone help me optimize this queue?  I have no clue about current movies...

Click to collapse



I've only seen The Hunger Game sout of all those o_o

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 15, 2012)

Meph, look lol. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1682745

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------




Mephikun said:


> I've only seen The Hunger Game sout of all those o_o
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hunger games is the only one I've heard of, sorry.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

werked said:


> Meph, look lol. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1682745
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trolled...

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 15, 2012)

werked said:


> Hunger games is the only one I've heard of, sorry.

Click to collapse



I gave you a thanks for zero help...  j/k...


----------



## werked (Nov 15, 2012)

I need a clever way to prove to Bobo that I'm a chick.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

werked said:


> I need a clever way to prove to Bobo that I'm a chick.

Click to collapse



Post a legitimate picture of yourself?


''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''


----------



## werked (Nov 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Post a legitimate picture of yourself?
> 
> 
> ''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''

Click to collapse



I've done that!!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 15, 2012)

werked said:


> I've done that!!

Click to collapse



i didn't see...  for all I know, you're an internet bot...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

werked said:


> I've done that!!

Click to collapse



Not with your face showing though. I guess a face to the name really does make a big difference 


''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 15, 2012)

werked ill post up the worst picture of me i can find if u reveal yourself...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi guys.






Bye guys.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 15, 2012)

I can always count on Meph for a thanks count boost...  LMAO...


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I can always count on Meph for a thanks count boost...  LMAO...

Click to collapse



Teehee

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 15, 2012)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82908124/


----------



## werked (Nov 15, 2012)

ah yea.  i've never been the type to plaster my face out in the interwebz....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 15, 2012)

werked said:


> Here.  I really don't have any pics of myself and I'm not just going to snap one bc i look like he!!.
> This will have to do.
> This was at the beach club a while ago, only dif is now my hair is long.

Click to collapse



no bikini?!?!?!


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2012)

werked said:


> Here.  I really don't have any pics of myself and I'm not just going to snap one bc i look like he!!.
> This will have to do.
> This was at the beach club a while ago, only dif is now my hair is long.

Click to collapse



I also saw that other pic you posted of yourself 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> no bikini?!?!?!

Click to collapse



I have one on in this pic.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 15, 2012)

i am thoroughly fed up with xda not allowing me to embed ebaum videos...  im taking this to mike channon...


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

werked said:


> I have one on in this pic.

Click to collapse



What pic 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrTOqs6Hprw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> What pic
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Meph, I heard gullible was removed from the dictionary.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 15, 2012)

Brian

http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/35183

And I can't find the one I use to show the cover art of the movie in the queue. I'll dig in my G+ for the post to share it here. I posted it lonnnnng ago on there.


----------



## werked (Nov 15, 2012)

Who did it??


----------



## a.cid (Nov 15, 2012)

werked said:


> Who did it??

Click to collapse



Killed the thread?
That'd be you! 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 15, 2012)

almost got all of expendables 2 downloaded to stream...  any good?


----------



## werked (Nov 15, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Killed the thread?
> That'd be you!
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Nope.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> almost got all of expendables 2 downloaded to stream...  any good?

Click to collapse



Okay-ish movie...
Little larger than life scenes...

The knives are effing sexy though...
And I got the qoute in my tapatalk sig from there...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 15, 2012)

YAY my RAM has reached Jackson!!!  Bastards out there better not pilfer the post office and steal my RAM...

---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 PM ----------

Once I get the 32 in, and the 16 swapped over....  I will have 4 2gb DDR3 PC3-10800 1333Mhz Laptop RAM chips available...  One of them being a Corsair...  My other laptop is DDR2...  I have no use for them...  No charge, just shipping...

Use CPU-Z to identify what your computer uses...


----------



## werked (Nov 15, 2012)

4am bump:beer:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 15, 2012)

holy crap its dead in here...


----------



## undercover (Nov 15, 2012)

Morning! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codeknight11 (Nov 15, 2012)

Afternoon everyone 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> holy crap its dead in here...

Click to collapse



No.jpg

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 15, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> Afternoon everyone
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Afternoon to you...  3:50am for me...


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 15, 2012)

Morning Quasi

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## codeknight11 (Nov 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Afternoon to you...  3:50am for me...

Click to collapse



Whaaaat are you doing at this part of the night? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 15, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> Whaaaat are you doing at this part of the night?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My bedtime is usually 4 to 5am...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 15, 2012)

Morning all. 

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## undercover (Nov 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning all.
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



I beat ya to the "morning" for once 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codeknight11 (Nov 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> My bedtime is usually 4 to 5am...

Click to collapse



Owl 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 15, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I beat ya to the "morning" for once
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Only because I waited until I was safely at work watching boardwalk empire 

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## undercover (Nov 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Only because I waited until I was safely at work watching boardwalk empire
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



Regardless... I still beat ya 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 15, 2012)

Lunchtime bump

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 15, 2012)

Morning quasi, tinky, and jugg

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Nov 15, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Morning quasi, tinky, and jugg
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Afternoon  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

Mornin people. My cat woke me up by kneading my led. She dug her claws into it

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 15, 2012)

Mornin, folks!! 
This thread was hella slow last night, good to see some people stirring about this a.m.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

werked said:


> Mornin, folks!!
> This thread was hella slow last night, good to see some people stirring about this a.m.

Click to collapse



Haha yeah it was. I passed out at 1 am, didn't help much lol

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Haha yeah it was. I passed out at 1 am, didn't help much lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Do you go to school, Meph??


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 15, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



Good to see you're a Gman fan:laugh:


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

werked said:


> Do you go to school, Meph??

Click to collapse



Nooooo

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Nooooo
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wait  You are 15, correct?? Why aren't you in high school?? I'm just curious, no pressure to tell me your business.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

werked said:


> Wait  You are 15, correct?? Why aren't you in high school?? I'm just curious, no pressure to tell me your business.

Click to collapse



-post removed as nobody shall ever know-

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> -post removed as nobody shall ever know-
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well, ok then.... That went nowhere.


----------



## T.C.P (Nov 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Damn you for fixing it before I got to do it
> 
> 
> ''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''

Click to collapse



Wtf..... You guys need to post less so I can keep up :/ 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 15, 2012)

It's totally crazy how many people come in to this thread and arbitrarily start posting. 

The stubborn ones are like gum on your shoe, no matter how much you try, you simply can't burn it off your sole! It just stays there


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

Keep posting werked!

Haha...

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Keep posting werked!

Click to collapse



That's right Jonny! 

werked why do you keep feeding meph? He's been told many, MANY times to shape up or ship out. He contributes nothing but senseless banter! Walk away from the infestation that is!


----------



## undercover (Nov 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> Quasi
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's where PSY got his moves for Gangham Style!!!!! Sue him!!!!!!


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 15, 2012)

werked said:


> Wait  You are 15, correct?? Why aren't you in high school?? I'm just curious, no pressure to tell me your business.

Click to collapse



Home schooled maybe


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 15, 2012)

Afternoon werked, Tony, meph, Ronnie

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## werked (Nov 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Keep posting werked!
> 
> Haha...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I prefer to make my posts meaningful and helpful, so I will not spam this thread just to spam it. 
So, everyone is aware that tomorrow is Friday, correct?! Also, not only is tomorrow Friday but today (Thursday) is Friday Eve, however I prefer to call it my Friday since I go to work tonight. Fridays are like the sun, without them we'd be lost. Lost in a sea of darkness. I'd like to give a shout out to all the little peeps who will have the unfortunate task of working this weekend, for this I am sorry and I promise to have lots of drinks for you to allow you to celebrate the weekend (except not really) the way it was meant to be celebrated. Anywayyyyz. Time for sleep. Catch you all later. :beer::beer:


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

werked said:


> I prefer to make my posts meaningful and helpful, so I will not spam this thread just to spam it.
> So, everyone is aware that tomorrow is Friday, correct?! Also, not only is tomorrow Friday but today (Thursday) is Friday Eve, however I prefer to call it my Friday since I go to work tonight. Fridays are like the sun, without them we'd be lost. Lost in a sea of darkness. I'd like to give a shout out to all the little peeps who will have the unfortunate task of working this weekend, for this I am sorry and I promise to have lots of drinks for you to allow you to celebrate the weekend (except not really) the way it was meant to be celebrated. Anywayyyyz. Time for sleep. Catch you all later. :beer::beer:

Click to collapse



Haha... bye werked. Sleep well 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Nov 15, 2012)

werked said:


> I prefer to make my posts meaningful and helpful, so I will not spam this thread just to spam it.
> So, everyone is aware that tomorrow is Friday, correct?! Also, not only is tomorrow Friday but today (Thursday) is Friday Eve, however I prefer to call it my Friday since I go to work tonight. Fridays are like the sun, without them we'd be lost. Lost in a sea of darkness. I'd like to give a shout out to all the little peeps who will have the unfortunate task of working this weekend, for this I am sorry and I promise to have lots of drinks for you to allow you to celebrate the weekend (except not really) the way it was meant to be celebrated. Anywayyyyz. Time for sleep. Catch you all later. :beer::beer:

Click to collapse



Lol. If that is meaningful then I'm a corner of a round table....

:silly:

Edit. Well, the second part was... my bad for not reading into it.

I was supposed to be working today, but sitting with sick 4yo. Working tomorrow, and then 3 days off. BDay on Saturday, it's a hard transition from 17 to 18....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

Holy crap. It is cooold outside...

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 15, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lol. If that is meaningful then I'm a corner of a round table....
> 
> :silly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



haha and I am TonyStark


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mornin'

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 15, 2012)

Afternoon trell

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Afternoon trell
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



Slow thread is slow. Where's BD?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Nov 15, 2012)

morning/afternoon/evening everyone.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 15, 2012)

Hya cas

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 15, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Wtf..... You guys need to post less so I can keep up :/
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How about....No.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 09:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 AM ----------




trell959 said:


> Slow thread is slow. Where's BD?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Here. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## cascabel (Nov 15, 2012)

hi jugg. what are you up to? watching movies at work, i assume. 

hi BD. you feeling okay now?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 15, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hi jugg. what are you up to? watching movies at work, i assume.
> 
> hi BD. you feeling okay now?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Watching boardwalk empire series three

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 15, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hi jugg. what are you up to? watching movies at work, i assume.
> 
> hi BD. you feeling okay now?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



No. I'm not. :/
Thanks for asking.
How are you?

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. I'm not. :/
> Thanks for asking.
> How are you?
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Are you still feeling ill Bd?

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## cascabel (Nov 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Watching boardwalk empire series three
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



i homestly have no clue what that is.  google time, i guess. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 15, 2012)

Morning (afternoon or evening depending on where you are )gals / guys & Meph


----------



## cascabel (Nov 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. I'm not. :/
> Thanks for asking.
> How are you?
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



sorry to hear that... hope you get better asap.
i'm okay, thanks. i do have colds, but nothing to keep me from getting out of bed (my laziness does that for me ).

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Here.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Slow day is slow. And I still haven't started school. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 15, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Morning (afternoon or evening depending on where you are )gals / guys & Meph

Click to collapse



According to Snowflake....It's morning.
I'll just go with that.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## cascabel (Nov 15, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Morning (afternoon or evening depending on where you are )gals / guys & Meph

Click to collapse



lmao. hiya ronnie.  thanks. good one. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## undercover (Nov 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> According to Snowflake....It's morning.
> I'll just go with that.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Grumpy BD is grumpy. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey tinky

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Nov 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey tinky
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hiya trell. Still no luck with n4? What a mess.... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> According to Snowflake....It's morning.
> I'll just go with that.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse





tinky1 said:


> Grumpy BD is grumpy.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No grumpy... tinkypooh, it's fact.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 15, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Grumpy BD is grumpy.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



NO. I'm not grumpy. I'm stating what time it is here since Ronnie said good morning/afternoon/evening  

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 09:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 AM ----------

FYI: "Snowflake Time" is the default time zone in the mafia thread. The only other recognised time zone is: "Meatball Time" 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> FYI: "Snowflake Time/Right Time" is the default time zone in the mafia thread. The only other recognised time zone is: "Meatball Time"

Click to collapse



BD can we change it to this^^


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 15, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> BD can we change it to this^^

Click to collapse



Isn't it obvious that Snowflake time IS the right time (when we're not on Meatball Time, that is)? 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## cascabel (Nov 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Isn't it obvious that Snowflake time IS the right time (when we're not on Meatball Time, that is)?
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



so snowflake time>meatball time>other time? better sync clock then. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Isn't it obvious that Snowflake time IS the right time (when we're not on Meatball Time, that is)?
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Unfortunately peeps need to see it in writing to know it's fact.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 15, 2012)

cascabel said:


> so snowflake time>meatball time>other time? better sync clock then.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Snowflake time ISN'T better than Meatball Time. We are on one or the other.
I don't know about any "other". I live on Snowflake time. All the time. 



SNOWFLAKE TIME/RIGHT TIME
MEATBALL TIME/RIGHT TIME.
Other time/wrong time. Fix your clocks. 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## undercover (Nov 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake time ISN'T better than Meatball Time. We are on one or the other.
> I don't know about any "other". I live on Snowflake time. All the time.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My employer disagrees... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Nov 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake time ISN'T better than Meatball Time. We are on one or the other.
> I don't know about any "other". I live on Snowflake time. All the time.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol. my bad. got it. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> My employer disagrees...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



so does my mom. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

Oww. Cats hurt.

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 15, 2012)

www.phonearena.com/news/Apple-has-lost-their-legal-claim-to-the-iPhone-name-in-Mexico_id36199
Trolololololooooool! 





Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 10:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------




tinky1 said:


> My employer disagrees...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wrong employer is wrong. 





(It really only applies when your in the thread  )

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> phonearena.com/news/Apple-has-lost-their-legal-claim-to-the-iPhone-name-in-Mexico_id36199
> Trolololololooooool!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao. I used (USED) to be a huge apple fan... they're just so insane... however I still love Mac OS X

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lmao. I used (USED) to be a huge apple fan... they're just so insane... however I still love Mac OS X
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I fixed the link. (Sorry). The "www." didn't paste in...




Also....ew.  

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## cascabel (Nov 15, 2012)

Iphone got owned by iFone.  lol.
@meph: yeah man, i used to own an iphone.. never used mac os though.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

iOS sucks.

OS X is nice tho

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Nov 15, 2012)

Lmao at iFone. 

They are getting their butt kicked everywhere apart from US and DE. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 15, 2012)

The local city has no online setup/bill pay for utilities.

But the local Burger King has an LCD display Coca-Cola machine that allows you to mix/flavor/awesomify drinks.

I'd say this morning is a win.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 15, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> The local city has no online setup/bill pay for utilities.
> 
> But the local Burger King has an LCD display Coca-Cola machine that allows you to mix/flavor/awesomify drinks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So then don't pay until they do  Show them who's boss!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Wtf..... You guys need to post less so I can keep up :/
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Be thankful that the threads been pretty dead today though 


''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Be thankful that the threads been pretty dead today though
> 
> 
> ''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''

Click to collapse



You have an xperia s am I correct?

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> You have an xperia s am I correct?
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You are indeed correct young one 


''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You are indeed correct young one
> 
> 
> ''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''

Click to collapse



Gimmegimmegimme. That:'s my dream phone atm lol

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Gimmegimmegimme. That:'s my dream phone atm lol
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Interesting....


''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 15, 2012)

I have the TL... Piece O Crap giving it to my son and taking my sgs3 back!


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Interesting....
> 
> 
> ''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''

Click to collapse



Yep lol sony is epicalzorznessandnowI'mjustsayingrandomthings

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Hiya trell. Still no luck with n4? What a mess....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope. Hopefully they'll go back on sale soon.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Nope. Hopefully they'll go back on sale soon.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Check the marketplace bro

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Yep lol sony is epicalzorznessandnowI'mjustsayingrandomthings
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Kind of unlucky that I don't do online selling 


''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Kind of unlucky that I don't do online selling
> 
> 
> ''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''

Click to collapse



You kniw you want to

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> You kniw you want to
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not a chance. I don't risk it lol


''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Check the marketplace bro
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'd rather just be wait and order one from the play store. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Not a chance. I don't risk it lol
> 
> 
> ''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''

Click to collapse



I haz tonz of feedbakz

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I haz tonz of feedbakz
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't care 


''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I don't care
> 
> 
> ''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''

Click to collapse





Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I assume he's had a bad experience.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I assume he's had a bad experience.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well, he need sto suck it up lmao

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I assume he's had a bad experience.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Or doesn't want to sell via the interwebz. I know a few people like that...  

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Or doesn't want to sell via the interwebz. I know a few people like that...
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



^^^This.
The only time I'll sell online is if it's a local site and I left up with the person to make the deal.
I can make sure nothing goes wrong that way.


''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Well, he need sto suck it up lmao
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just get teh nexus  







Babydoll25 said:


> Or doesn't want to sell via the interwebz. I know a few people like that...
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Aren't you selling your chromebook?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Just get teh nexus
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 4? Costs too much

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Nexus 4? Costs too much
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Get the 8gb?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Get the 8gb?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Still too much

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Just get teh nexus
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One of them, yes..... But I don't have "the no interwebz sales" issue. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> One of them, yes..... But I don't have "the no interwebz sales" issue.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Oooh me wants maybe

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Still too much
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











Babydoll25 said:


> One of them, yes..... But I don't have "the no interwebz sales" issue.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



I know, I just remembered that you tweeted about it.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Oooh me wants maybe
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If you move from the maybe stage to the interested stage...pm me your email. I'm sure Trell will vouch for my worthiness as a seller of God standing. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 11:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------




trell959 said:


> I know, I just remembered that you tweeted about it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Retweets are always appreciated. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

Possibly interested. Gotta figure something out cause I need something. Lol. PM'd

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> If you move from the maybe stage to the interested stage...pm me your email. I'm sure Trell will vouch for my worthiness as a seller of God standing.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My retweet wont do much good, I don't actually 'use' my twitter, so i barely have followers lol







Mephikun said:


> Possibly interested. Gotta figure something out cause I need something. Lol. PM'd
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



She's a trusted seller, keeping you updated, hassle free  (I already knew that before I bought the Note off of her )

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.C.P (Nov 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> How about....No.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You no fun  where the mafia o.g's at? Max, hussam, watt, bd, etc...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 15, 2012)

Late morning early afternoon folks...  Today is a good day...


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

Sup quasi


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Sup quasi

Click to collapse



sup man...  tell the postman hurry up, im ready start ripping this thing apart...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Late morning early afternoon folks...  Today is a good day...

Click to collapse



Yes it is!!!

Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 15, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> You no fun  where the mafia o.g's at? Max, hussam, watt, bd, etc...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Did you just reply to my post and then....ask where I was (at the same time)????


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> sup man...  tell the postman hurry up, im ready start ripping this thing apart...

Click to collapse



What postman?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> What postman?

Click to collapse



He ordered something. 
(Amazon Prime Two Day shipping FTW??)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> What postman?

Click to collapse



ummm...   dont worry Meph, we're gonna get you up to par...  the mail dude... USPS...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

Morning quasi,bd,trell,meph and no this is not a list and if you were missed too damn bad!!

Quasi, I started downloading bigs 2 before I left, it was at 27% when I left  also bought that map pass thingy. 

Trell- soon u will have uno 


Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning quasi,bd,trell,meph and no this is not a list and if you were missed too damn bad!!
> 
> Quasi, I started downloading bigs 2 before I left, it was at 27% when I left  also bought that map pass thingy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How much is the big 2?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

beer I might not get Halo 4...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> How much is the big 2?

Click to collapse



29.99 plus tax 
Maybe you can get it cheaper used at GameStop, if you go there, I just like having a digital copy so I don't lose it, it doesn't get scratched and will always have it between Xbox changes and what not 

Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 AM ----------




Mephikun said:


> beer I might not get Halo 4...

Click to collapse



You already told me that 

Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly

---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------

Quasi, it is 20 bucks used , 30 new at GameStop, if they have it used or new..

Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah but I was planning on it again.I might be buying a rezound or BD's chromebook :/


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

Trell!!!


For UNO: Confirmation number: 2KS51796TK9990402. (Paypal Donation )

---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 AM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Yeah but I was planning on it again.I might be buying a rezound or BD's chromebook :/

Click to collapse



Yawn....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 15, 2012)

Lol...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> You no fun  where the mafia o.g's at? Max, hussam, watt, bd, etc...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yo 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol...

Click to collapse



indeed


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2012)

Sup David ;D

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup David ;D
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey max 

I love paydays!!!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

Skadoosh?


''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Skadoosh?
> 
> 
> ''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''

Click to collapse



Take your ska and douchery else where


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Take your ska and douchery else where

Click to collapse






''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> View attachment 1484297
> 
> 
> ''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''

Click to collapse



Oh Sh*t I made the baby cry


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Oh Sh*t I made the baby cry

Click to collapse



I'm not even sure how I got a pic of Meph on my phone :what:


''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm not even sure how I got a pic of Meph on my phone :what:
> 
> 
> ''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''

Click to collapse



Whatudidthereisee and I LOL'D


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 15, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yo
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Maxey! Hi. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 15, 2012)

Just got 4.2 for my device.

It rocks even if most stuff doesn't work

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey max
> 
> I love paydays!!!!

Click to collapse



Doesn't everybody? 



No, please... DON'T pay me for all the hours I spent breaking my a$$ at your place of employment... 
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Just got 4.2 for my device.
> 
> It rocks even if most stuff doesn't work
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'd rather stay on 4.1.2 like I'm currently on, than go onto 4.2 with most things not working.
Each to their own though xD


''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Just got 4.2 for my device.
> 
> It rocks even if most stuff doesn't work
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Got a full working one on my nexus 

However, I am waiting for the mods to come 

---------- Post added at 10:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 AM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Doesn't everybody?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL

---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------

Dead thread is dead 

Bored David is bored 

Probaly going to start a new puzzle unless someone wants to play pool?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 15, 2012)

I've just reported my first post. Not the post itself, just the username http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34172222

ViperSAGA v1.0.0 - Headphones remote's issue 
Maybe announcing it wasn't a good idea but I found it quite offensive
"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

Kind of funny if someone actually did steal his bike though 


''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Kind of funny if someone actually did steal his bike though
> 
> 
> ''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''

Click to collapse



Maybe so, but I think it's quite offensive in itself
Do you think I was wrong or over reacting?

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2012)

English class bump

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> English class bump
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Check PM


----------



## T.C.P (Nov 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Did you just reply to my post and then....ask where I was (at the same time)????

Click to collapse



Problem?

TrollFace.jpg 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Nov 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Maybe so, but I think it's quite offensive in itself
> Do you think I was wrong or over reacting?
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



Nah, its alright...
Though, don't announce it next time 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Maybe so, but I think it's quite offensive in itself
> Do you think I was wrong or over reacting?
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



I don't think you were wrong or over reacting because it's simply your opinion.

I just don't see it as a problem.


''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 15, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Nah, its alright...
> Though, don't announce it next time
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Maybe not, but I'm old enough not to really care. I only really noticed it as I thought I'd offer help but changed my mind when I saw the name.

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

Annoying gf is annoying!!! Nag nag nag!! 

Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly


----------



## trell959 (Nov 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Check PM

Click to collapse



Replied 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Nov 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Annoying gf is annoying!!! Nag nag nag!!
> 
> Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



It gets worse when you marry them.... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Annoying gf is annoying!!! Nag nag nag!!
> 
> Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



First time I see you complaina bout her..trouble in paradise I see.
This might be the beginning of the end for your relationship mate as there is a gentlemen code...thou shall never badmouth your better half in public 
/juts sayin'


----------



## boborone (Nov 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> First time I see you complaina bout her..trouble in paradise I see.
> This might be the beginning of the end for your relationship mate as there is a gentlemen code...thou shall never badmouth your better half in public
> /juts sayin'

Click to collapse



I have heard such a thing


----------



## undercover (Nov 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> I have heard such a thing

Click to collapse



Yes, bad mouthing your other half is bad.. Although admitting that they can be too nagging is not really bad mouthing, is it? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 15, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Yes, bad mouthing your other half is bad.. Although admitting that they can be too nagging is not really bad mouthing, is it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not a compliment so...complain it is in me book


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> First time I see you complaina bout her..trouble in paradise I see.
> This might be the beginning of the end for your relationship mate as there is a gentlemen code...thou shall never badmouth your better half in public
> /juts sayin'

Click to collapse



We shall see, might only have 1 year left if that, coming up on 5 years this January 


@tinky I am basically married, I live with her

Also u need a new name every time I try write tinky autocorrect changes it to stinky 
Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 15, 2012)

T.C.P said:


> Problem?
> 
> TrollFace.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








Sent by Snowflake air......
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> We shall see, might only have 1 year left if that, coming up on 5 years this January
> 
> 
> @tinky I am basically married, I live with her
> ...

Click to collapse



Noob...I've been married 21 years and have learn that a gentleman never, never bad mouths his other half regardless of the situation. Just out of respect for the person that we love and cherish the most


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> First time I see you complaina bout her..trouble in paradise I see.
> This might be the beginning of the end for your relationship mate as there is a gentlemen code...thou shall never badmouth your better half in public
> /juts sayin'

Click to collapse



It's not the first time for BC. It won't be the last. He doesn't really bad mouth her, only complains that She nags. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

Marriage, the longest sentence ever.


''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''


----------



## boborone (Nov 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Noob...I've been married 21 years and have learn that a gentleman never, never bad mouths his other half regardless of the situation. Just out of respect for the person that we love and cherish the most

Click to collapse



"trolled by the misses"

---------- Post added at 01:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Marriage, the longest sentence ever.
> 
> 
> ''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''

Click to collapse



Marriage is the leading cause of divorce.


----------



## undercover (Nov 15, 2012)

Wife wakes up in the middle of the night. Husband not in the bed. She sees light in the kitchen and heads there. There she finds her husband crying and drinking vodka. 
What's wrong? 
Remember 20 years ago your dad caught us having sex and said I either go to prison or marry you? 
Yeaaaaaah? 
I would've been released today! 


BC, I'm alright with stinky 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Wife wakes up in the middle of the night. Husband not in the bed. She sees light in the kitchen and heads there. There she finds her husband crying and drinking vodka.
> What's wrong?
> Remember 20 years ago your dad caught us having sex and said I either go to prison or marry you?
> Yeaaaaaah?
> ...

Click to collapse



 Lmao!!

Lol OK.. 

Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly


----------



## werked (Nov 15, 2012)

Sup, everyone!? Last night of work til next Friday, WOOT!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

werked said:


> Sup, everyone!? Last night of work til next Friday, WOOT!!

Click to collapse



Sweet


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey guys  
Been a long time since I have been here..

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Noob...I've been married 21 years and have learn that a gentleman never, never bad mouths his other half regardless of the situation. Just out of respect for the person that we love and cherish the most

Click to collapse



In my defense, I don't believe calling my wife a horrible accountant yesterday is the same thing as badmouthing.

She's a really hot horrible accountant.  Its literally a mathematical fact.

Even guys at her church flirt with her every week.  I suppose that wouldn't be the case if I was there.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> In my defense, I don't believe calling my wife a horrible accountant yesterday is the same thing as badmouthing.
> 
> She's a really hot horrible accountant.  Its literally a mathematical fact.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And me saying she is nagging I don't see as bad mouthing either... 


Hey Skinny,Prawesome and werked!!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 15, 2012)

im bored...  2 days by myself...  glad ive gotten used to it...


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> In my defense, I don't believe calling my wife a horrible accountant yesterday is the same thing as badmouthing.
> 
> She's a really hot horrible accountant.  Its literally a mathematical fact.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So you are letting people flirt with your wife? o.o 

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> In my defense, I don't believe calling my wife a horrible accountant yesterday is the same thing as badmouthing.
> 
> She's a really hot horrible accountant.  Its literally a mathematical fact.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't have to defend yourself. You stated something that actually happened.
Just like if I were to call Sparky the biggest uber n00b that ever lived. It's a fact. Facts aren't slander or libel (or bad mouthing....) They're facts. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> And me saying she is nagging I don't see as bad mouthing either...
> 
> 
> Hey Skinny,Prawesome and werked!!

Click to collapse



Hey BC 

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You don't have to defend yourself. You stated something that actually happened.
> Just like if I were to call Sparky the biggest uber n00b that ever lived. It's a fact. Facts aren't slander or libel (or bad mouthing....) They're facts.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Exactly this, thanks for wording it better.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> im bored...  2 days by myself...  glad ive gotten used to it...

Click to collapse



No family? 

Also what is your thoughts on the bigs 2? 

Also stupid jack in the box lady story:

I order a tea then an egg roll.
She replies: would you like anything to drink? :banghead:

Also she ran my debit card as a gift card and said it declined and I had to use cash :banghead::banghead:

Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 15, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> So you are letting people flirt with your wife? o.o
> 
> I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..

Click to collapse



Nothing serious... these people know know I exist.  Its innocent enough that I take it as a compliment.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nothing serious... these people know know I exist.  Its innocent enough that I take it as a compliment.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Oh..ok 

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nothing serious... these people know know I exist.  Its innocent enough that I take it as a compliment.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Ya same situation


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 15, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Oh..ok
> 
> I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..

Click to collapse



The pastor told her she looked like a movie star last week.   That type of stuff.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No family?
> 
> Also what is your thoughts on the bigs 2?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



everyones out of town until tomorrow..  been gone since yesterday...  waitin on ups so i can tear down this asus again...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The pastor told her she looked like a movie star last week.   That type of stuff.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I don't consider that flirting.. 

Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I don't consider that flirting..
> 
> Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



He had a boner when he said it.










Ha j/k.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The pastor told her she looked like a movie star last week.   That type of stuff.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



They sure are compliments..Can't consider them flirting 

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> everyones out of town until tomorrow..  been gone since yesterday...  waitin on ups so i can tear down this asus again...

Click to collapse



Cool.. also trell will have uno probably by Saturday 

Also u didn't answer about bigs 2? If not that is cool, I was going to download it regardless of playing you online  I love baseball and that game makes it so much more fun then mlb games 


Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> He had a boner when he said it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now your sig works out fine :thumbup:


''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> He had a boner when he said it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If he took an oath for no sex for life then makes sense if he had a boner 

Lol this thread is escalating quickly!!
Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly


----------



## boborone (Nov 15, 2012)

why you guys let mtm troll you so easy?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Now your sig works out fine :thumbup:
> 
> 
> ''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''

Click to collapse



His SIG always seems to work out 

Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 15, 2012)

Napping birds are napping. Everybird is sleeping. 
Sparky has four back to back EWR to Denville/Mtn Lakes pick-ups.
I'm foreveralone.jpg  (for the moment at least  )
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> why you guys let mtm troll you so easy?

Click to collapse



Take every troll comment he makes and I killitwithfire.gif 



Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 15, 2012)

Well, I spun this one out to left field.....

Back to work for me.  Only 8 more days till payday.:banghead:


Later guys and gals.
Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Napping birds are napping. Everybird is sleeping.
> Sparky has four back to back EWR to Denville/Mtn Lakes pick-ups.
> I'm momentarilyalone.jpg
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



That's quite a good word..I am gonna borrow that

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..

---------- Post added at 11:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------

Off to play Wrestling revolution...
I have no idea why though..Its got the worst controls and the worst graphics in the world and I still find myself playing it -_-

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> That's quite a good word..I am gonna borrow that
> 
> I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is a good wwe game for xbox? I used to love shut your mouth and the one before that on PS2 

I just don't know what is a good wwe game that is similar to the old school ones, with latter matches and what not


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 15, 2012)

Evening folks, how is everyone's day panning out?

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What is a good wwe game for xbox? I used to love shut your mouth and the one before that on PS2
> 
> I just don't know what is a good wwe game that is similar to the old school ones, with latter matches and what not

Click to collapse



Smackdown vs Raw I guess..I don't really think any other wwe can reach its standards..

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Smackdown vs Raw I guess..I don't really think any other wwe can reach its standards..
> 
> I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..

Click to collapse



Have you tried any of them? 

Should I get an older one or a newer one?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 15, 2012)

Sweet...  just made my copy of 8 legit and will have a DVD for $32...


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> why you guys let mtm troll you so easy?

Click to collapse



Quiet you!!


----------



## boborone (Nov 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Quiet you!!

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 15, 2012)

awww yea buddy....


----------



## husam666 (Nov 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> awww yea buddy....

Click to collapse


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 15, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Afternoon
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Evening 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm out for a little while...  gotta take apart the asus...  hold the fort down BD...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm out for a little while...  gotta take apart the asus...  hold the fort down BD...

Click to collapse



Yessir.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 04:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------

Coffee? Should I have some? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 15, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



That's teh Jam mate!!! :victory:

Also...if you ever feel to punch small mammals the Rage against the machine version should push you over teh limit


----------



## werked (Nov 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yessir.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, coffee is a gift from the gods. :thumbup:


----------



## boborone (Nov 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> That's teh Jam mate!!! :victory:
> 
> Also...if you ever feel to punch small mammals the Rage against the machine version should push you over teh limit

Click to collapse



This one gets me going






Another cover that RATM did better.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> This one gets me going
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahhh...those were the days. Watching that cable channel in which you could vote for your favorite vids...remember that channel? back in the 90's?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> This one gets me going
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











M_T_M said:


> Ahhh...those were the days. Watching that cable channel in which you could vote for your favorite vids...remember that channel? back in the 90's?

Click to collapse



Old men talking...:what::what:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Nov 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Ahhh...those were the days. Watching that cable channel in which you could vote for your favorite vids...remember that channel? back in the 90's?

Click to collapse



Back in the day when they used to actually play videos. Yes those where the days. One a side note, now we can watch 16 and pregnant. Guess that's a fair tradeoff.


----------



## boborone (Nov 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Ahhh...those were the days. Watching that cable channel in which you could vote for your favorite vids...remember that channel? back in the 90's?

Click to collapse



You can still get Music (on) TV if you have this channel

http://www.fuse.tv/


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 15, 2012)

I want to say The Cube maybe. Old cable channel where you would call and vote for your videos to play...also...The Real World killed MTV


----------



## boborone (Nov 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I want to say The Cube maybe. Old cable channel where you would call and vote for your videos to play...also...The Real World killed MTV

Click to collapse



Dude the real world killed all TV. Reality TV is the new norm. I just watch the news and NetFlix/Download what I want nowadays.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> This one gets me going
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Personally, I like the Cypress Hill version better. :beer:

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 05:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 PM ----------




boborone said:


> You can still get Music (on) TV if you have this channel
> 
> http://www.fuse.tv/

Click to collapse



I haz that. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## undercover (Nov 15, 2012)

Letz listen to some good music ladies and gents!!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 15, 2012)

So...I'm horn- bored and have a 4G internet connection: who wants to play me online on something?

Also, 13 WiFi connections near my house are unsecured. :facepalm:

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## werked (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't really have a favorite genre of music. I enjoy going to music fests.... Was introduced to these guys a few years ago at FloydFest on the Blueridge Parkway. Levon Helm headlined that weekend. It was a great time. Here, maybe you guys will enjoy this.... Nothing like hearing a group of talented individuals actually making music with anything they can get their hands on. I'm http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=1gX1EP6mG-E&desktop_uri=/watch?v=1gX1EP6mG-E


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 15, 2012)

werked said:


> Back in the day when they used to actually play videos. Yes those where the days. One a side note, now we can watch 16 and pregnant. Guess that's a fair tradeoff.

Click to collapse



I don't need to watch tv to see 16 and pregnant, just walk round Barnsley and see it live. 

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## undercover (Nov 15, 2012)

werked said:


> I don't really have a favorite genre of music. I enjoy going to music fests.... Was introduced to these guys a few years ago at FloydFest on the Blueridge Parkway. Levon Helm headlined that weekend. It was a great time. Here, maybe you guys will enjoy this.... Nothing like hearing a group of talented individuals actually making music with anything they can get their hands on. I'm http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=1gX1EP6mG-E&desktop_uri=/watch?v=1gX1EP6mG-E

Click to collapse



You'll like Walk Off The Earth then. Look them up on Youtube.

Also, just discovered this. Mind blown..... Might not be everyone's cup of tea, but I love such mixes of music genres.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 15, 2012)

THIS is good music ya teenagers..prepare yer ears and cerebellums:














And that's just the beginning


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 15, 2012)

The end of Twinkies may be near. 
There's a strike and if workers don't go back....Hostess is threatening to shut down.....


For good.



See grown man (AKA Sparky) cry in 3....2.....
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 15, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You'll like Walk Off The Earth then. Look them up on Youtube.
> 
> Also, just discovered this. Mind blown..... Might not be everyone's cup of tea, but I love such mixes of music genres.

Click to collapse



Link?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> THIS is good music ya teenagers..prepare yer ears and cerebellums:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Shame I only get one thanks per post

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## boborone (Nov 15, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You'll like Walk Off The Earth then. Look them up on Youtube.
> 
> Also, just discovered this. Mind blown..... Might not be everyone's cup of tea, but I love such mixes of music genres.

Click to collapse



Check this guy out

The Mad Violinist

And back to the TV discussion earlier

http://themadviolinist.tumblr.com/post/23124340952/americas-got-talent-is-a-scandal-and-howard-stern


----------



## werked (Nov 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The end of Twinkies may be near.
> There's a strike and if workers don't go back....Hostess is threatening to shut down.....
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



IIRC there was some talk of them shutting the doors a while back as well. Not a twinkie fan myself. What would they fry at the fair if the couldn't fry twinkies?!


----------



## boborone (Nov 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> THIS is good music ya teenagers..prepare yer ears and cerebellums:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hate being out of thanks



Babydoll25 said:


> The end of Twinkies may be near.
> There's a strike and if workers don't go back....Hostess is threatening to shut down.....
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe we get more Tasty Cakes sold down here. My girl turned me on em and dayum those things are teh shiznit


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 15, 2012)

werked said:


> IIRC there was some talk of them shutting the doors a while back as well. Not a twinkie fan myself. What would they fry at the fair if the couldn't fry twinkies?!

Click to collapse



Ikr ... 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## boborone (Nov 15, 2012)

werked said:


> IIRC there was some talk of them shutting the doors a while back as well. Not a twinkie fan myself. What would they fry at the fair if the couldn't fry twinkies?!

Click to collapse



Ummmm you needs to come to Texas where we fry anything at the fair.

http://www.bigtex.com/sft/nav/foodinformation.asp


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> I hate being out of thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we get more Tasty Cakes sold down here. My girl turned me on em and dayum those things are teh shiznit

Click to collapse



I could also post some great music from Mexico but most of you gringos would not understand it :silly:

A small taste:
Caifanes


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> I hate being out of thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we get more Tasty Cakes sold down here. My girl turned me on em and dayum those things are teh shiznit

Click to collapse



He eats em all...Hostess, little Debbie, tasty cakes....doesn't matter...he still won't be happy there's no Moar Twinkies though. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## undercover (Nov 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> THIS is good music ya teenagers..prepare yer ears and cerebellums:
> 
> And that's just the beginning

Click to collapse



1. Great!
2. Not for me
3. A-we-frikin-som!! Love that song.

I sooo wish you guys could understand this song. Best lyrics ever.








M_T_M said:


> Link?

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ummmm you needs to come to Texas where we fry anything at the fair.
> 
> http://www.bigtex.com/sft/nav/foodinformation.asp

Click to collapse



Including Big Tex!!

Too soon?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 15, 2012)

Deep fried battered mars bars. Yummmmmmmm

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## boborone (Nov 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I could also post some great music from Mexico but most of you gringos would not understand it :silly:
> 
> A small taste:
> Caifanes

Click to collapse


----------



## undercover (Nov 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Deep fried battered mars bars. Yummmmmmmm
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



Thank you!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you,

You just reminded me about freezer full of Mars and Snickers ice cream!!


@Bo, yeah, mad violin is good :good:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

I think I found the jeep I want 

http://6500.solidautonet.com/web_display/view/8839525?form-posted=1#photos-full


only 25,000 miles 

Not bad price, I am sure I could negotiate it down a thousand  

What do u think of the white color though?


----------



## boborone (Nov 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Including Big Tex!!
> 
> Too soon?

Click to collapse



Dude they're bringing back the same as he was when he burned?! He had the stupidest pose ever. They should revamp him for the newer model.

and 
iseewhatyoudidthar.jpg  that's funny


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 15, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



You Sir deserve a thanks!! :good:

Also....BOBO...listen to this cd by Caifanies. I believe is one of the best of their career:




Also...Fito Paez, Charlie Garcia Y Miguel Mateos may be down your alley...oh and Enanitos Verdes :cyclops:


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 15, 2012)

So, I might have a nice little holiday/birthday gift tip for some of you with wives/girlfriends/female friends or if you're a girl and want it for yourself ( Ms Werked?). Unless mtm says I can just post it, pm me. It's just the name of a website, no links....but I don't want to spam.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## boborone (Nov 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You Sir deserve a thanks!! :good:
> 
> Also....BOBO...listen to this cd by Caifanies. I believe is one of the best of their career:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sweet man thanks. Will definately check them out. Playing that album now as I clean the garage. I'm digging it.

---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> So, I might have a nice little holiday/birthday gift tip for some of you with wives/girlfriends/female friends or if you're a girl and want it for yourself ( Ms Werked?). Unless mtm says I can just post it, pm me. It's just the name of a website, no links....but I don't want to spam.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



aahhh post it. We know it's not spam here


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

random songs you say?
okay...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

This is linked to both the TV and music talk.

It's a link to an opera duet that was on Britain's Got Talent and even though I can't stand shows like that, a music producer posted it on Facebook and said it was phenomenal.

I don't know if any of you are into opera music or not, (I'm generally not) but the girls got a good voice and the lads voice is simply amazing.

Check it out - 





''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''


----------



## boborone (Nov 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> random songs you say?
> okay...

Click to collapse



Dude I've got all their albums. Also check out Handsome Boy Modeling School, Wax Tailor, and Blue Foundation.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sweet man thanks. Will definately check them out. Playing that album now as I clean the garage. I'm digging it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok.
It's Birchbox. Basically it's a box that comes every month full of beauty samples and includes one full size item.(nail polishes, face creams, cleansers, perfume samples, hair masques, stuff like that) . I get it myself. (you CAN BUY 3/6/12 month gift subscriptions)
It might be a good stocking stuffer for a wife or girlfriend or a gift for any chick. Especially if they are girly (or a skin care junkie like myself). It costs 10$ a month and you can get it for just one month if you want. 
I just thought since the holidays were coming it might be a helpful tip.
/end girly spam post

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## boborone (Nov 15, 2012)

Also Dex, check out some ORB3000's posts in the music thread and sometimes he posts on G+. He digs music like that too.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> This is linked to both the TV and music talk.
> 
> It's a link to an opera duet that was on Britain's Got Talent and even though I can't stand shows like that, a music producer posted it on Facebook and said it was phenomenal.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I saw them do something the other day and they've improved tremendously since this video

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> Also Dex, check out some ORB3000's posts in the music thread and sometimes he posts on G+. He digs music like that too.

Click to collapse



I follow him on G+, he posts great music. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## boborone (Nov 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I follow him on G+, he posts great music. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



He's one person on there I actually like most of their posts.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I saw them do something the other day and they've improved tremendously since this video
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



I haven't seen any other stuff from them yet, but I'll have a scout around YouTube later on.
It just shows that shows like that, no matter how terrible I think they are, do discover some great talent.


''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 15, 2012)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

I am considering selling my note 10.1 

I like it a lot but, I don't use it as much and could use the money... 

Still undecided


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> He's one person on there I actually like most of their posts.

Click to collapse



Gee thanks. 



(J/k)
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 15, 2012)

This thread gained 70k views in a few hours 

Great news to see 4.1.2 leaked for the S2 though 


''We all commit crime simply by paying tax''


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I am considering selling my note 10.1
> 
> I like it a lot but, I don't use it as much and could use the money...
> 
> Still undecided

Click to collapse






~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll


----------



## boborone (Nov 15, 2012)

Also guys if you like new music that doesn't get air play on the radio, check this out. http://www.kdge.com/pages/ac.html

It's a show done by a local musician who's been on the air every Sunday night, no matter the holiday for last 15 yrs or so. Used to go and watch his band jam at a house in Denton when he was going to University of North Texas. Awesome guy that likes to hear/play music that is just good.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1484964
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



You want to buy it? 

$450 with 2 cases and 64gb sd card


----------



## boborone (Nov 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Gee thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahhh sorry, you too. Actually you and him are in a circle I check when I get on there. I have an xda circle and one that gets checked when I go to G+.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You want to buy it?
> 
> $450 with 2 cases and 64gb sd card

Click to collapse



I'll give you $50, 3 boxes of soon to be rare Twinkies, and some rare Yu-Gi-Oh! cards.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 15, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I'll give you $50, 3 boxes of soon to be rare Twinkies, and some rare Yu-Gi-Oh! cards.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Uh how about no, I am thinking I was going to put it up for 475:

32gb wifi only tablet tablet
MHL Hdmi Adapter
All Share Cast Dongle
2 Cases
64gb sd card
USB adapter

Seem reasonable?


----------



## werked (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

werked said:


>

Click to collapse



Tell them about rule no 16  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2012)

Tablet listed on marketplace for 4 days lol 

Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 16, 2012)

You can still post til the 30th mate

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 16, 2012)

werked said:


>

Click to collapse



:banghead:
Figures.....
Welcome to the sausage fest that is xda....being a chick here is freaking hilarious. 
:beer:
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Nov 16, 2012)

NSFW

Man this sht had me rolling

http://www.comedycentral.com/video-clips/t8ffzv/stand-up-patton-oswalt--dr--pepper

---------- Post added at 06:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> :banghead:
> Figures.....
> Welcome to the sausage fest that is xda....being a chick here is freaking hilarious.
> :beer:
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well I'm just a little pissed...  only boots with 24gb...  I know the sticks are good cause I moved em all around to eliminate that...  whatever...


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> awww yea buddy....

Click to collapse



I'll trade you a $20 spot for those ... :good:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 16, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I'll trade you a $20 spot for those ... :good:

Click to collapse



Well I have an 8gb just sittin here, cause the damn thing will only boot with 24gb in it...  all chips are good...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Well I have an 8gb just sittin here, cause the damn thing will only boot with 24gb in it...  all chips are good...

Click to collapse



I thought ivy bridge recognised 32 gb....



Edit: autocorrect added "was" 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I thought ivy bridge was recognised 32 gb....
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



You are correct...  and many people have put 32gb in this computer...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 16, 2012)

Are the mods asleep? Can I post ponies? 





Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Are the mods asleep? Can I post ponies?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 16, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1485206
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dammit. 
Busted! 



Hi M_T_M. 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey BD, M_T_M

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Nov 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Dammit.
> Busted!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had my ponies ready.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 16, 2012)

/me is bored.

And dead thread is dead.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 16, 2012)

Also.....mod is watching soccer...ponies time!!! 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 16, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1485260
> Also.....mod is watching soccer...ponies time!!!
> View attachment 1485263
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse








Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------




shahrukhraza said:


> Hey BD, M_T_M
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hi

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------

This thread....is going nowhere fast. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 16, 2012)

It's just because you killed it by posting ponies 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## werked (Nov 16, 2012)

ponies, ponies everywhere


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 16, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 16, 2012)

Can yall quit posting good music for 5 seconds so I can get a post in?  (yes, I live in NH and say y'all, you all is just awkward  )
Guess I should post my own then




Edit: more to come, hit submit accidentally 


Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------





God, typing out YouTube tags is a pita on this phone

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 16, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Can yall quit posting good music for 5 seconds so I can get a post in?  (yes, I live in NH and say y'all, you all is just awkward  )
> Guess I should post my own then
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now Aren't you a little late to the party right?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 16, 2012)

One more...





Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 PM ----------




shahrukhraza said:


> Now Aren't you a little late to the party right?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No fair, I got here a while ago, had to listen to everything everyone else posted 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 16, 2012)

Am I the only guy who will admit to liking pop music?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 16, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> One more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol... OK 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Am I the only guy who will admit to liking pop music?

Click to collapse



Kill it with fire!!!! 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Am I the only guy who will admit to liking pop music?

Click to collapse



Depends on the music really. That's alright, don't like most of it though.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2012)

Evening.. getting bites for my note 10.1 

Sent From A Paranoid Jelly Belly


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 16, 2012)

Its Friday!!!

 Woohoo!

Also morning guys

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 16, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Its Friday!!!
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tomorrow night akatonight I am going to play Trouble in Mineville and Minecraft-hg all night.
?

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Tomorrow night akatonight I am going to play Trouble in Mineville and Minecraft-hg all night.
> ?
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So?

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 16, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> So?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



What do you mean?

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You posted question mark at the end and quoted my post so I thought if was a question

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 16, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> You posted question mark at the end and quoted my post so I thought if was a question
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Ohhh nah that was a mistake

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 16, 2012)

I just ate a chitlins (chitterlings) for the first time. Wow.

---------- Post added at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 AM ----------

If I start posting vids of Boy George, maybe that will bring everyone back and get this party started.


----------



## boborone (Nov 16, 2012)

werked said:


> I just ate a chitlins (chitterlings) for the first time. Wow.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 AM ----------
> 
> If I start posting vids of Boy George, maybe that will bring everyone back and get this party started.

Click to collapse



Fried hog skin? Chitlins are different to different people. I had those in LA and MS. Get a paper sack with about a half pound for about 3 or 4 bucks.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

Morning, morning, morning

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## werked (Nov 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Fried hog skin? Chitlins are different to different people. I had those in LA and MS. Get a paper sack with about a half pound for about 3 or 4 bucks.

Click to collapse



Chitlins here in Southeastern NC are hog intestines. 
I love fried skins, but intestines....not so much.  I've always said i'll try anything once, well....this was my once. never again.



jugg1es said:


> Morning, morning, morning
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



Hey!!!!:laugh:


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

Not tried the intestines, but might try to find some, hog skin is good though. Morning werked

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## werked (Nov 16, 2012)

Night crew has been MIA for the last few nights.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

Well I've been awake since 5:30, feeling like death.
How are you, feeling any better

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## werked (Nov 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well I've been awake since 5:30, feeling like death.
> How are you, feeling any better
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



Yes, much better. :thumbup:
I have about 4 more hours of work.... Get off at 7am.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm off to work in about two and a half, another really hard day drinking coffee and watching films

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm off to work in about two and a half, another really hard day drinking coffee and watching films
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



You lazy git.. 
Mooooorning.  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You lazy git..
> Mooooorning.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Morning Tinky,I may be lazy but I get paid well for the privilege
Besides it's only wintertime that in this lazy
"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning Tinky,I may be lazy but I get paid well for the privilege
> Besides it's only wintertime that in this lazy
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



It's still autumn so you are slacking early 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> It's still autumn so you are slacking early
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeh, ok you've got me. Austerity cuts hit me early this year. Still, already booking up next spring so all is good

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Yeh, ok you've got me. Austerity cuts hit me early this year. Still, already booking up next spring so all is good
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



Good. We are too quiet for this time a year at LHR. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name it tinky.


----------



## boborone (Nov 16, 2012)

werked said:


> Night crew has been MIA for the last few nights.

Click to collapse



Quasi is messing with his computer.
Skinny is on hiatus, personal leave.
I'm busy with my mom, helping her, and spending time with my girl when I can.

Sorry, I know this week we've been gone. But this weekend and next week I'm sure it'll pick up.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

Hiya bobo

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## boborone (Nov 16, 2012)

Sup jugg1es

Whatcha up to? I'm digging through amazon for the best deal on a canon t3i for christmas.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

Getting ready to go to work, getting chops up and ready. Second Sig of the day and third cuppa

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## boborone (Nov 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Getting ready to go to work, getting chops up and ready. Second Sig of the day and third cuppa
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



You in England?


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> You in England?

Click to collapse



He is. Morning Bo. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name it tinky.


----------



## boborone (Nov 16, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> He is. Morning Bo.
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name it tinky.

Click to collapse



Morning tinky.

Do you guys listen to BBC World Service? I listen to it at night, about 2200 to 0800 GMT. I have really started hating it the last couple of months. I don't care at all what nimrods like me are tweeting/fb commenting to them about stories. I really wish they would stop reading those and get back to the news of the world.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll occasionally listen to world service, more often than not I listen to local radio though

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------

Q: currently running the  venom tweaks rom, in top left I found a small icon I quite like. It's there a way to incorporate into all the roms I use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## boborone (Nov 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'll occasionally listen to world service, more often than not I listen to local radio though
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What app is the icon for. Rip the app open and take it wherever you want.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> What app is the icon for. Rip the app open and take it wherever you want.

Click to collapse



That's just it, it's not an app, it's just an icon. And where would I put it in the script to have it on all the roms I use

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> That's just it, it's not an app, it's just an icon. And where would I put it in the script to have it on all the roms I use
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



Does it ever disappear? 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name it tinky.


----------



## boborone (Nov 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> That's just it, it's not an app, it's just an icon. And where would I put it in the script to have it on all the roms I use
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



Dig in the framework file to find that image, probably a .png, copy that line that puts it there in your notification bar, put it in other frameworks, profit.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 16, 2012)

Playing cs with friends, with half of them drunk...
Good times 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Does it ever disappear?
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name it tinky.

Click to collapse



No it's changeable from within the venom tweaks

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 AM ----------




boborone said:


> Dig in the framework file to find that image, probably a .png, copy that line that puts it there in your notification bar, put it in other frameworks, profit.

Click to collapse



That's the bit I'm stuck at. I've no idea about the framework

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> No it's changeable from within the venom tweaks
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dig in venom tweaks, not framework. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name it tinky.


----------



## werked (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey bobo n Tink.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

Gonna have to wait till I get home to look at it now. Can't find it with es.:banghead:

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well I officially give up...  No matter WHAT I do, it will only boot with 24GB in it...  I've taken it apart probably 4 times, trying different configurations to find the problem, ran memory tests, etc...  Nothing...  It just will NOT run with 32gb in it...


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Well I officially give up...  No matter WHAT I do, it will only boot with 24GB in it...  I've taken it apart probably 4 times, trying different configurations to find the problem, ran memory tests, etc...  Nothing...  It just will NOT run with 32gb in it...

Click to collapse



Now send me those 8GB 


Sent from my MB526

---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 AM ----------



Tried updating BIOS?

 Once I had a RAM problem on my. PC (upgrade from 2 to 4) and bios update sorted it out

Sent from my MB526


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 16, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Now send me those 8GB
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse



Well 3 of em are in use...  Just have 1 spare one...  it's wierd man...  I've tried every different configuration possible, memory tests, etc...  Right when any of the chips goes into the remaining slot (any of them) it doesn't post...  Oh well...  24gb is plenty...


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Well 3 of em are in use...  Just have 1 spare one...  it's wierd man...  I've tried every different configuration possible, memory tests, etc...  Right when any of the chips goes into the remaining slot (any of them) it doesn't post...  Oh well...  24gb is plenty...

Click to collapse



Check post again

Sent from my MB526


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 16, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Check post again
> 
> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse



I'm on the latest BIOS...  and have tried downgrading...


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey werked and everyone else  

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name it tinky.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2012)

Morning (s)tinky and the rest 



Who let the dogs out?

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Morning (s)tinky and the rest
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*kicks Dexters behind* Hi to you too! 
Next time it's a slap with a pink iMac 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name it tinky.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

Morning dex

 “The only mystery in life is why the kamikaze pilots wore helmets”


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm sending these back...  no reason they shouldnt work...


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm sending these back...  no reason they shouldnt work...

Click to collapse



And ask for the better ones  

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name it tinky.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Have you tried any of them?
> 
> Should I get an older one or a newer one?

Click to collapse



Newer one I guess..It has more up to date characters 

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 16, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> And ask for the better ones
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name it tinky.

Click to collapse



I may have gone too aggressive with the timings...  these are 10-10-10-27...  Still they should work...


----------



## cascabel (Nov 16, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> *kicks Dexters behind* Hi to you too!
> Next time it's a slap with a pink iMac
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name it tinky.

Click to collapse



prawesome was right. you do get violent when called stinky. 

hey everyone. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 16, 2012)

cascabel said:


> prawesome was right. you do get violent when called stinky.
> 
> hey everyone.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Lol..I called him stinky twice unknowingly(thanks to autocorrect) and then once knowingly  then I added him to my dictionary 

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

cascabel said:


> prawesome was right. you do get violent when called stinky.
> 
> hey everyone.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Lol. I've been called worse names than that, ask Dexter. Kgs made it his mission to pee me off in irc, Dex and me ended up trolling him badly. We had him feeling really bad about the things he said. 

quasi, I'm afraid I don't know what you are talking about, but if you say they should work, I trust you with that  

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name it tinky.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 16, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lol. I've been called worse names than that, ask Dexter. Kgs made it his mission to pee me off in irc, Dex and me ended up trolling him badly. We had him feeling really bad about the things he said.
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name it tinky.

Click to collapse



kgs? hmm.. not sure i know him. lol. would have liked to see dex in action. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 16, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lol. I've been called worse names than that, ask Dexter. Kgs made it his mission to pee me off in irc, Dex and me ended up trolling him badly. We had him feeling really bad about the things he said.
> 
> quasi, I'm afraid I don't know what you are talking about, but if you say they should work, I trust you with that
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name it tinky.

Click to collapse



They work...  but only if I put 3 out of 4 in no specific slots or arrangement LMAO...  I'd really hate for this to be a MB issue, I voided my warranty on day 1...  Think Asus would know?  I swear you can't even tell I've taken it apart...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> They work...  but only if I put 3 out of 4 in no specific slots or arrangement LMAO...  I'd really hate for this to be a MB issue, I voided my warranty on day 1...  Think Asus would know?  I swear you can't even tell I've taken it apart...

Click to collapse



It's always worth a shot, I void most of my warranties within the first few days, and they can't always tell

 “The only mystery in life is why the kamikaze pilots wore helmets”


----------



## werked (Nov 16, 2012)

I just watched long break come up over the horizon. Ahhh, that's a good feeling.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 16, 2012)

cascabel said:


> kgs? hmm.. not sure i know him. lol. would have liked to see dex in action.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Kgs is a guy who is always online at IRC and trolls you everytime you see him..

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Kgs is a guy who is always online at IRC and trolls you everytime you see him..
> 
> I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..

Click to collapse



He's RC now as well.  

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name it tinky.


----------



## werked (Nov 16, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> He's RC now as well.
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name it tinky.

Click to collapse



What's RC.... Resident Cumquat?! :beer:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 16, 2012)

werked said:


> What's RC.... Resident Cumquat?! :beer:

Click to collapse



hows it goin werked?....  why am i awake at 550am?


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 16, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> He's RC now as well.
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name it tinky.

Click to collapse



Well....Congrats to him  

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

werked said:


> What's RC.... Resident Cumquat?! :beer:

Click to collapse



Rampaging Carnivore 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name it tinky.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 16, 2012)

werked said:


> What's RC.... Resident Cumquat?! :beer:

Click to collapse



Recognized Cross-country Slave Trader

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lol. I've been called worse names than that, ask Dexter. Kgs made it his mission to pee me off in irc, Dex and me ended up trolling him badly. We had him feeling really bad about the things he said.
> 
> quasi, I'm afraid I don't know what you are talking about, but if you say they should work, I trust you with that
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name it tinky.

Click to collapse



Lol, that was a good laugh indeed. I still remember it 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Lol, that was a good laugh indeed. I still remember it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You don't happen to have a log of it? Classic. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name it tinky.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 16, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lol. I've been called worse names than that, ask Dexter. Kgs made it his mission to *pee* me off in irc, Dex and me ended up trolling him badly. We had him feeling really bad about the things he said.
> 
> quasi, I'm afraid I don't know what you are talking about, but if you say they should work, I trust you with that
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name it tinky.

Click to collapse



I just did read this carefully...kgs made it his mission to make you pee? :shocked: 

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I just did read this carefully...kgs made it his mission to make you pee? :shocked:
> 
> I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..

Click to collapse



Well, you clearly Didn't read it carefully. 
But yeah, Dex and me weren't far off peeing our pants from laughter. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name it tinky.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 16, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Well, you clearly Didn't read it carefully.
> But yeah, Dex and me weren't far off peeing our pants from laughter.
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name it tinky.

Click to collapse



Do you have anything left of that? Looks funny 

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You don't happen to have a log of it? Classic.
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name it tinky.

Click to collapse



Nah, I have disabled logging.. my HDD used to fill up


----------



## kgs1992 (Nov 16, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Nah, I have disabled logging.. my HDD used to fill up

Click to collapse



log?
Oct 01 17:49:19 <undercover>	**** you kgs
Oct 01 17:49:27 <undercover>	eat ****
Oct 01 17:49:32 <kgs>	
Oct 01 17:49:38 <undercover>	you son of a FQer
Oct 01 17:49:48 <dexter93>	undercover, kgs take that conversation to your bedroom please
Oct 01 17:49:52 *	undercover stopped listening to that song
Oct 01 17:50:16 <kgs>	Why?
Oct 01 17:50:17 <undercover>	
Oct 01 17:50:20 <kgs>	what did I do?
Oct 01 17:50:37 <undercover>	dunno, just wanted to confuse you a bit 
Oct 01 17:50:47 <undercover>	looks like it worked
Oct 01 17:50:51 <kgs>	And you were successful 
Oct 01 17:50:55 <kgs>	yes it did
Oct 01 17:51:12 <undercover>	lmao
Oct 01 17:51:24 <undercover>	you REALLY think you can wind me up?
Oct 01 17:51:25 <undercover>	
Oct 01 17:51:31 <lampshade>	xD
Oct 01 17:51:43 <lampshade>	thats how you get 20 min?
Oct 01 17:51:57 <kgs>	For a second there, I almost thought you found out about me & your m...
Oct 01 17:52:11 <undercover>	nice try kgs
Oct 01 17:52:27 <undercover>	i was there first however  _[By 'I was there first' tinky meant that in reference to the 'your mom' jokes not his own mother, but he worded it too poorly]_
Oct 01 17:52:39 <undercover>	that just came out poor
Oct 01 17:52:42 <undercover>	
Oct 01 17:52:47 <kgs>	Second still counts 
Oct 01 17:52:59 <dexter93>	undercover, isn't your mother dead like 5 years now?
Oct 01 17:53:04 <undercover>	try harder next time
Oct 01 17:53:08 <kgs>	....
Oct 01 17:53:17 <undercover>	yes dexter93
Oct 01 17:53:43 <kgs>	You just made it really weird now dexter93 . -_-
Oct 01 17:53:51 <dexter93>	kgs must have weird fetishes
Oct 01 17:53:58 <kgs>	I feel terrible for having made that joke
Oct 01 17:55:22 <undercover>	btw, kgs, mom jokes....
Oct 01 17:55:50 <undercover>	ah, never mind
Oct 01 17:55:56 <kgs>	okay, I get it..
Oct 01 17:56:41 <dexter93>	that has started getting pretty awkward indeed
Oct 01 17:56:47 <kgs>	Speaking of mom jokes, where the hell is Azzle-Dazzle?
Oct 01 17:57:03 <undercover>	you feel "weird", "terrible" but not sorry... hmmm
Oct 01 17:57:15 <undercover>	there really is no shame in this world anymore
Oct 01 17:57:21 <kgs>	....
Oct 01 17:57:24 <dexter93>	kgs, I wasn't expecting such thing from you. I mean, I know you are weird, but not that much 
Oct 01 17:57:47 <dexter93>	that's something Azzle would do
Oct 01 17:58:24 <kgs>	Okay, I'm sorry. It was never meant that way -_-
Oct 01 17:59:31 <undercover>	that awkward sinlence....
Oct 01 17:59:38 <lampshade>	xD
Oct 01 17:59:39 <lampshade>	omg
Oct 01 18:00:43 <undercover>	kgs, jokes aside, my mum is alive and well, and hope stays so for a long time to come
Oct 01 18:01:01 <kgs>	....
Oct 01 18:01:05 <undercover>	^^^that just taught you a good lesson, didn't it?
Oct 01 18:01:36 <kgs>	!tb undercover ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** 
Oct 01 18:01:38 <FAQer>	kgs places a bomb in undercover's pants, the timer reads 27 seconds. You see the wires purple, black, red, white.
Oct 01 18:01:46 *	undercover removes channel operator status from kgs
Oct 01 18:01:47 <lampshade>	and germans are weird?
Oct 01 18:01:50 *	undercover removes channel operator status from FAQer
Oct 01 18:01:52 <lampshade>	come on
Oct 01 18:02:11 <undercover>	lol lamps
Oct 01 18:02:24 <undercover>	you have some Lithuanian blood, that might explain it
Oct 01 18:02:58 <dexter93>	kgs, http://tinyurl.com/c93sey6
**** ENDING LOGGING AT Mon Oct  1 18:03:01 2012​


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 16, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You don't happen to have a log of it? Classic.
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name it tinky.

Click to collapse



It was funny reading back then


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

Lmao. Thanks kgs. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name it tinky.


----------



## kgs1992 (Nov 16, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lmao. Thanks kgs.
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name it tinky.

Click to collapse



I still hate you & dex for that. I will have my revenge.. soon...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 16, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lmao. Thanks kgs.
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name *is* tinky.

Click to collapse



FTFY

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 16, 2012)

Motrnin

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> FTFY
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



OMG, missed that, thank you. In teh ohter hadn kgs siad taht my bad grmmah mekes he's eies bleed. I'm trying to bleed him to death. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name it tinky.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 16, 2012)

Ughhhhh... my wrist, back and head hurt lol

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

kgs1992 said:


> I still hate you & dex for that. I will have my revenge.. soon...

Click to collapse



You've been saying that for what, two months now? Looooooooser. 

Meph, what you done now? 
And you need to cheer up, your every is a winger! 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

Morning meph. Got a phone yet?

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 16, 2012)

Well, I fcked up my wrist 3 years ago, and it was the only way to avoid falling down 100+ ft into water... which would have caused a major hospital visit or possibly death if I lande dwrong... I was actually falling when my uncle caught my other arm... thank god he was right there.

My back I messed up the other day on a metal bar. Nuff said. 

My head... I have a headache

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Morning meph. Got a phone yet?
> 
> "When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".

Click to collapse



No 

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 16, 2012)

It's quiet in here


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> It's quiet in here

Click to collapse



Tshhhhhh  Sent Don't wake them up. I bet juggles fell asleep watching them films. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm still here, watching safe house at the moment. Hiya Ronnie

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 16, 2012)

Wtf is going on in here?






Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wtf is going on in here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Absolutely nothing.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Nov 16, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Absolutely nothing.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yo proto 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

Hiya proto,trell, Bd

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yo proto
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey trell

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

Someone come up with a topic! 

Heya to everyone I haven't heya'd yet  

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 16, 2012)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Nyan log? 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

Anyone seen any good films they could recommend me for next week

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2012)

hai


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 16, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Nyan log?
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



Log(nyan)cat?

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 09:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------




husam666 said:


> hai

Click to collapse



Ohai

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

Afternoon husam

Death is hereditary


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Nyan log?
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



looks more like logcat


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 16, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> looks more like logcat

Click to collapse



Dex! Hi.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

Hiya Dex

Death is hereditary


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hai

Click to collapse



hola Husamo !

#4 on portal. We're falling.. Xperia x8 OT is #3 


---
edit: hello to the rest of the  Mafia too


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Log(nyan)cat?
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*facepalm* 
Should have got it. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 16, 2012)

Morning all

almost time for TPIR:good:


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi all

Unexpected national holiday.
Drinking all day.
Got to hold a concert later this night.
And now headache kicked in...

Sent from my MB526


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 16, 2012)

Chirp

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi TS. 

All I can say about this thread is.... DAFUQ?! 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34214542

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 16, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Hi TS.
> 
> All I can say about this thread is.... DAFUQ?!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They should put the crazy [email protected] down and back away from the dashboard. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 16, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Hi TS.
> 
> All I can say about this thread is.... DAFUQ?!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



quoting the Matrix is always :highfive:


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2012)

I just discovered.. stoner rock
why did it take me so long?


----------



## boborone (Nov 16, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I just discovered.. stoner rock
> why did it take me so long?

Click to collapse



OMG you're kidding right? Sht's pretty awesome isn't it?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 16, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2012)

Morning, Mafia how goes it? I flashed slim this morning and it has everything I want and is crazy fast 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi Tony, bc, skinny.how's you all

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hi Tony, bc, skinny.how's you all
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



Hey jugg. Good, how you reollin today?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 16, 2012)

****ing Illinois.

I've had a safe driving record since I got my license.

Yet I still have to take a written exam to transfer my license to here. WTF!?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hi Tony, bc, skinny.how's you all
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



Good and ITS FRIDAY!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 AM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> ****ing Illinois.
> 
> I've had a safe driving record since I got my license.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well duh 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 16, 2012)

Holy crap. I feel terrible. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Holy crap. I feel terrible.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Wazup Bd

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------




TonyStark said:


> Hey jugg. Good, how you reollin today?

Click to collapse



Much better now I'm home

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Holy crap. I feel terrible.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear bd  you must be working too hard, time for a vacation!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

BD, hot tea with honey and lemon. Should help you get back on your feet quicker. 

XDA is dead today.... 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello mafia

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 16, 2012)

Sup guys... What happened  BD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hello mafia
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Привет trell  

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 16, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Привет trell
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



Hey tinky, I've been trying to post more in you're Nexus 4 help thread, but I can only post in classes where I can safely use my phone (without it getting taken away) I'll be home early today so I'll spend a bunch of time in there 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey trell,tinky, shak, 

Trell did u get your money yet?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Nov 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey trell,tinky, shak,
> 
> Trell did u get your money yet?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



It's sitting in my PayPal, awaiting transfer.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

So has no-one got any film suggestions for me to watch next week

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 16, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Привет trell
> 
> welcome to anonymous nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



γεια σας να


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey tinky, I've been trying to post more in you're Nexus 4 help thread, but I can only post in classes where I can safely use my phone (without it getting taken away) I'll be home early today so I'll spend a bunch of time in there
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No problem. Not many people posting there yet anyway, but I think it's picking up slowly.  
Need to chuck it in my sig and get around to making a banner. 







jugg1es said:


> So has no-one got any film suggestions for me to watch next week
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



Just Google "best films of YEAR" 


Hey Beer!  

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 16, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> No problem. Not many people posting there yet anyway, but I think it's picking up slowly.
> Need to chuck it in my sig and get around to making a banner.
> 
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



Just wait until people start receiving their phones, and rooting them....

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> So has no-one got any film suggestions for me to watch next week
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



Which do you like horror, romance, sci fi  etc?


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Just wait until people start receiving their phones, and rooting them....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



They will still be opening a new thread for each question, trust me. We need to educate them NOT to start a new thread, but to post in there first, and if problem is unique, then open a new thread if we can't help. I just don't know how to do it... 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Which do you like horror, romance, sci fi  etc?

Click to collapse



I watch all sorts of [email protected] to pass the time at work

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I watch all sorts of [email protected] to pass the time at work
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



working 9 to 5... hahahaha


----------



## trell959 (Nov 16, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> They will still be opening a new thread for each question, trust me. We need to educate them NOT to start a new thread, but to post in there first, and if problem is unique, then open a new thread if we can't help. I just don't know how to do it...
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



Not sure how to do it either, we are clearly outnumbered. There's already pointless threads open that could easily be answered by searching, or posting in your thread. I hope the mods are going to hit hard, and keep the Nexus forums in line!

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I watch all sorts of [email protected] to pass the time at work
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



Terminator salvation, any of the remakes Night mare on elm, friday the 13th


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Terminator salvation, any of the remakes Night mare on elm, friday the 13th

Click to collapse



Seen them,

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------




TonyStark said:


> working 9 to 5... hahahaha

Click to collapse



Seen that as well

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------

I've got the new batman and the Sweeney to watch on Monday then I'm out of ideas

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Seen them,
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Batman: The Dark Knight Returns

Someone give me a thanks I have 666


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Batman: The Dark Knight Returns

Click to collapse



The one with baine, Monday morning first film of the day

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 16, 2012)

This pic come from my fav of all time


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Batman: The Dark Knight Returns
> 
> Someone give me a thanks I have 666

Click to collapse



That's animation, although a good one. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> This pic come from my fav of all time

Click to collapse



Blazing saddles?

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Blazing saddles?
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



YESSSSS ding, ding, ding


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> YESSSSS ding, ding, ding

Click to collapse



Gooood film, has me in stitches every time. 

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> The one with baine, Monday morning first film of the day
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2012)

TonyStark said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Better than cats I guess..... 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 16, 2012)

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 16, 2012)

Meh...dead XDA is dead.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Meh...dead XDA is dead.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



That's what I said few pages back. What's going on? 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 16, 2012)

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 16, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Sup guys... What happened  BD
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm sick....and I still have to work. I'm not getting any better cuz I can't rest.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Nov 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



No. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm sick....and I still have to work. I'm not getting any better cuz I can't rest.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



awh, hope you get well soon


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> awh, hope you get well soon

Click to collapse



Thanks.
I would take off, but my boss isn't here.....so if I'm not here....There's no one to stop the flood gates of stupid things to do at a cab co from opening and drowning us all. :banghead:

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 01:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 PM ----------







Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Nov 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> So has no-one got any film suggestions for me to watch next week
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



OT movies thread

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## werked (Nov 16, 2012)

Afternoon homies.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> OT movies thread
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Tried that, I've seen most of the ones quoted. 

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## boborone (Nov 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Tried that, I've seen most of the ones quoted.
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



Are you using Netflix at work to watch em?

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 16, 2012)

Also...THIS


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Also...THIS

Click to collapse



Love that song


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Are you using Netflix at work to watch em?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Erm.........

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## boborone (Nov 16, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Also...THIS

Click to collapse



It's MexiCAN 
Not MexiCAN'T

Quit trying so hard and maybe you'll get it. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> It's MexiCAN
> Not MexiCAN'T
> 
> Quit trying so hard and maybe you'll get it.
> ...

Click to collapse



there's also this one with the 'U' instead of the 'A'


----------



## boborone (Nov 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Erm.........
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



Erm.........yes or no

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Erm.........yes or no
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



No 

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 16, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi skinny

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2012)

Politics on facebook


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 16, 2012)

More Bat...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm sick....and I still have to work. I'm not getting any better cuz I can't rest.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Oh that's really dumb... But hey look at the bright side... It's Friday!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Love that song

Click to collapse



Trolololoololooooooooooooooooool.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 02:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------




shahrukhraza said:


> Oh that's really dumb... But hey look at the bright side... It's Friday!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It's the cab business....there is no end to madness.
(since the cab business is 24/7....Apparently, so is my job) 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 PM ----------







Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Trolololoololooooooooooooooooool.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK... That's way too dumb .... Hope you get better

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2012)

Going to test drive the jeep tomorrow 

http://www.royalkia.com/used/Jeep/2005-Jeep-Wrangler-e68674fd0a0a00de005ec645106ec3c3.htm


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Going to test drive the jeep tomorrow
> 
> http://www.royalkia.com/used/Jeep/2005-Jeep-Wrangler-e68674fd0a0a00de005ec645106ec3c3.htm

Click to collapse



Good luck w/ that gas hog! That mpg is on a good day, going downhill, with a 60mph wind at your back...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Good luck w/ that gas hog! That mpg is on a good day, going downhill, with a 60mph wind at your back...

Click to collapse



I currently drive a Chevy blazer, I am aware of gas consumption


----------



## trell959 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow....we have completely different car tastes.




BeerChameleon said:


> Going to test drive the jeep tomorrow
> 
> http://www.royalkia.com/used/Jeep/2005-Jeep-Wrangler-e68674fd0a0a00de005ec645106ec3c3.htm

Click to collapse











BeerChameleon said:


> I currently drive a Chevy blazer, I am aware of gas consumption

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Wow....we have completely different car tastes.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





What cars do u like? 

I like suv's cause I can see everything, also jeeps last forever and resale value hardly reduces 
Plus it is a convertible!!


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 16, 2012)

My thanks button is missing on Tapatalk....but only for OT. Yet, I can thank a random post in a random thread?? 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## trell959 (Nov 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What cars do u like?
> 
> I like suv's cause I can see everything, also jeeps last forever and resale value hardly reduces
> Plus it is a convertible!!

Click to collapse



I like: smaller, low, fast. Oh and Foreign. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I like: smaller, low, fast. Oh and Foreign.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I like sport cars too  However I would much prefer to be higher up then in a car. I have a hard time fitting in cars cause I am so tall  LOL


----------



## trell959 (Nov 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I like sport cars too  However I would much prefer to be higher up then in a car. I have a hard time fitting in cars cause I am so tall  LOL

Click to collapse



How tall are you?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 16, 2012)

After even more testing, and talking with Corsair, I really don't think there's anything wrong with their memory...  I believe I am overloading the memory bus, and by dropping in a 1333Mhz 8gig chip to downclock them all would allow it to run...  Just bothers me that other G75's will run this RAM and mine will not...


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> How tall are you?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This tall


----------



## werked (Nov 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My thanks button is missing on Tapatalk....but only for OT. Yet, I can thank a random post in a random thread??
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Same here,gawd dammmmmit.


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 16, 2012)

werked said:


> Same here,gawd dammmmmit.

Click to collapse



Why I use Forum Runner, along with Taptalk

** correction its gone in Forum Runner also***


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

werked said:


> Same here,gawd dammmmmit.

Click to collapse



It would appear as if meph has thanked enough in ot for all of us. Mines gone as well

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 16, 2012)

werked said:


> Same here,gawd dammmmmit.

Click to collapse



its missing on the site as well...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> After even more testing, and talking with Corsair, I really don't think there's anything wrong with their memory...  I believe I am overloading the memory bus, and by dropping in a 1333Mhz 8gig chip to downclock them all would allow it to run...  Just bothers me that other G75's will run this RAM and mine will not...

Click to collapse



Could it be a phenomenon that some phones have? How some phone's chips respond to OC'ing and UV'ing differently?
(Silly question.....but I'm curious)
Also, hi QM

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------




werked said:


> Same here,gawd dammmmmit.

Click to collapse



Wtf did they do to us? (Those of us whom we know to be frequent thankers) :banghead::what:

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

---------- Post added at 04:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 PM ----------

MTM, what did you do with my thanks button? 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Nov 16, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> More Bat...

Click to collapse



My favorite catwoman.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> How tall are you?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



M_T_M's pics seems accurate 


LOL no I am 6'3


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> My favorite catwoman.

Click to collapse



Is number two your favorite? 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> My favorite catwoman.

Click to collapse



Noooooooo,can't thank it.............

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## boborone (Nov 16, 2012)

There was talk of taking the thanks button away in OT. I guess MikeChannon did it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> There was talk of taking the thanks button away in OT. I guess MikeChannon did it.

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

@bobo pm sent

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## boborone (Nov 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Is number two your favorite?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nooooo

Lee Meriwether as Catwoman.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> There was talk of taking the thanks button away in OT. I guess MikeChannon did it.

Click to collapse



Dammit.
Nooooooooooooooooooo! 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Nov 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> @bobo pm sent
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



replied


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 16, 2012)

Look at the New thread in town 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34234572
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2012)

Lol look at this email Xbox live sent me:






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Could it be a phenomenon that some phones have? How some phone's chips respond to OC'ing and UV'ing differently?
> (Silly question.....but I'm curious)
> Also, hi QM
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse




Exactly...  which is why Asus said the limit was 16gb...  I got unlucky with my motherboard...  I'm just gonna run it with 24gb...  I'll get over it....

So, without further ado, 8gb Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz 10-10-10-27 timings for free...  Now that's a steal...  MUST have Ivy Bridge...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Lol look at this email Xbox live sent me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well aren't you the special one?!?! 
15 friends?? 




(J/k)
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

---------- Post added at 04:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Exactly...  which is why Asus said the limit was 16gb...  I got unlucky with my motherboard...  I'm just gonna run it with 24gb...  I'll get over it....
> 
> So, without further ado, 8gb Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz 10-10-10-27 timings for free...  Now that's a steal...  MUST have Ivy Bridge...

Click to collapse



So I was right? 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well aren't you the special one?!?!
> 15 friends??
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I had a lot then I started deleting random people I don't actually know locally or in the mafia  

I just like the analogy they used lulz!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> So I was right?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes maam...  she can't take much a more of this captain!!!  My only chances at 32gb are to downclock the speeds to 1333Mhz...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Yes maam...  she can't take much a more of this captain!!!  My only chances at 32gb are to downclock the speeds to 1333Mhz...

Click to collapse



What would be the downside (if any)?
(if you do this, as opposed to running with 24gb RAM at the higher clock speed)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> What would be the downside (if any)?
> (if you do this, as opposed to running with 24gb RAM at the higher clock speed)
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



The speed differences are negligible...  It's like scoring a little higher in Antutu...  Still I'd rather run 24gb at 1600 then 32gb at 1333...  Really don't feel like investing more money...  It's maxed out...  nothing else I can do for this computer...

4second boot time...  don't count the black screen time, i was focusing the S3....  count from the ROG logo...
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3wmx2d2pyna11vv/VID_20121116_055136.mp4

I don't need 32gb RAM...  I just have nothing better to do...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Could it be a phenomenon that some phones have? How some phone's chips respond to OC'ing and UV'ing differently?
> (Silly question.....but I'm curious)
> Also, hi QM
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same problem here...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm asking mostly cuz I need to learn more about pc stuff....(I have decent knowledge of phones)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 05:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 PM ----------

And I find this stuff really interesting.... 
(Why the f did my phone quote myself  )
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

Beer, you don't happen to have omazing13 in the friends list?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> The speed differences are negligible...  It's like scoring a little higher in Antutu...  Still I'd rather run 24gb at 1600 then 32gb at 1333...  Really don't feel like investing more money...  It's maxed out...  nothing else I can do for this computer...
> 
> 4second boot time...  don't count the black screen time, i was focusing the S3....  count from the ROG logo...
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3wmx2d2pyna11vv/VID_20121116_055136.mp4
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn, nice. Anything special you did with it? Just installed Windows 8 and my boot time seems a bit slower than before


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> The speed differences are negligible...  It's like scoring a little higher in Antutu...  Still I'd rather run 24gb at 1600 then 32gb at 1333...  Really don't feel like investing more money...  It's maxed out...  nothing else I can do for this computer...
> 
> 4second boot time...  don't count the black screen time, i was focusing the S3....  count from the ROG logo...
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3wmx2d2pyna11vv/VID_20121116_055136.mp4
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow. It does boot quick. My hp is about 7 seconds or so.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------








(Sue me, I'm hungry. I haven't eaten anything but soup, toast and tea in days) 
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:06 PM ----------

Buy Twinkies. They are going to be worth a lot of money soon.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Beer, you don't happen to have omazing13 in the friends list?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Is that you? 




Babydoll25 said:


> Wow. It does boot quick. My hp is about 7 seconds or so.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Also MMMM PIzza.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 16, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Damn, nice. Anything special you did with it? Just installed Windows 8 and my boot time seems a bit slower than before

Click to collapse



Nah nothing special...  SSD?  I have a Samsung 830 512gb...  Check for a BIOS update...  If it's a Win 8 compatible computer, deemed by the manufacturer of course, you may have a BIOS update waiting for you...  That cut a second off of the ROG stuff...

BD...  yea, you can equate to a phone basically...

Just bumped the G73 to 14gb....  so I got a buncha RAM chips lying around now...  PM me if you're interested...


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

It is. Ages ago i asked on XDA if anyone wanted to play BF3. Am I in your list?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> It is. Ages ago i asked on XDA if anyone wanted to play BF3. Am I in your list?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



You are now, I just sent you an friend request


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> [/COLOR]Buy Twinkies. They are going to be worth a lot of money soon.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



is that a Zombie Land reference?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2012)

So is the entire hostess company going out of business?  Or just the twinkie department? I eat hostess donuts still


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> So is the entire hostess company going out of business?  Or just the twinkie department? I eat hostess donuts still

Click to collapse



I believe as a whole not just twinkies


bad news here


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> I believe as a whole not just twinkies
> 
> 
> bad news here

Click to collapse



I read they also own dolly? 

No more donuts for me..

Oh well...


----------



## trell959 (Nov 16, 2012)

I think I need to go to the doctors.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I think I need to go to the doctors.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Getting sick?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Nah nothing special...  SSD?  I have a Samsung 830 512gb...  Check for a BIOS update...  If it's a Win 8 compatible computer, deemed by the manufacturer of course, you may have a BIOS update waiting for you...  That cut a second off of the ROG stuff...
> 
> BD...  yea, you can equate to a phone basically...
> 
> Just bumped the G73 to 14gb....  so I got a buncha RAM chips lying around now...  PM me if you're interested...

Click to collapse



No SSD, that's part of it... I built the computer, so can I deem it Win8 compatible and get a BIOS update???  I'll check for an update, and also mess around with it a bit more, haven't tweaked it as much as I did for 7.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 16, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> No SSD, that's part of it... I built the computer, so can I deem it Win8 compatible and get a BIOS update???  I'll check for an update, and also mess around with it a bit more, haven't tweaked it as much as I did for 7.

Click to collapse



8 isn't very tweakbale as of yet...  the MS lady tried to install 8 for me, im like look lady its installed already, just give me the product code...  keep an eye on objectdock...  and of course, an ssd would help tremendously...

---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 PM ----------

some 8 tweaks:

http://winaero.com/download.php?list.2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> 8 isn't very tweakbale as of yet...  the MS lady tried to install 8 for me, im like look lady its installed already, just give me the product code...  keep an eye on objectdock...  and of course, an ssd would help tremendously...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. ObjectDock is gone, it was taking up ridiculous amounts of CPU power and not really necessary. Will look at those tweaks, thanks.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Getting sick?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Nope. To get this piece of plastic out of my ear. It's been stuck here since I was 3. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Nope. To get this piece of plastic out of my ear. It's been stuck here since I was 3.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 you have plastic in your ear? What in the world is it doing in there?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## trell959 (Nov 16, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> you have plastic in your ear? What in the world is it doing in there?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I guess I was playing with a toy and I logged a small piece in my ear . The doctors didn't want to attempt to take it out, and to come back when it starts to get irritating. Here I am 14 years later.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 16, 2012)

@bd

Reason why I've learned the differences in devices/mb of the same model react differently to OC'ing is the process of manufacturing.

You take a disc of silicone. Build the processors on it. For the sake of explanation say each chip/processor has 100 transistors on it. They know that on average, 85 of them will come out and be good on the chip. It could be as low as 70 on a portion of them. So in order to ensure that all machines work properly, they make it only use 65 of them. They underclock the chip to 65. 

Now you know the chip's theoretical clock is 100. That is your max you can go. The reason your device becomes unstable when you "OC" it to 100 to use all the theoretical speed is when it tries to use dead or inoperable transistors. You may have gotten one that can go to 100 and got lucky that yours made it through manufacturing with all working. Or you may be like David, and get one that only had 72 transistors make it through manufacturing good. And you can only clock yours to 70. 

That's why some people can go high and some barely up or none at all.

Make sense?

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I guess I was playing with a toy and I logged a small piece in my ear . The doctors didn't want to attempt to take it out, and to come back when it starts to get irritating. Here I am 14 years later.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well... That's definitely interesting... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> @bd
> 
> Reason why I've learned the differences in devices/mb of the same model react differently to OC'ing is the process of manufacturing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess I need to post to say thanks now 
That does make sense, thanks
Also, why do the damn smileys on the site move around every time?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> @bd
> 
> Reason why I've learned the differences in devices/mb of the same model react differently to OC'ing is the process of manufacturing............................................
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Makes perfect sense, 




Right all I'm off to bed, back tomorrow at some point.
@ Bd, trell, hope your both feeling better soon.



Night all.

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## trell959 (Nov 17, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Well... That's definitely interesting...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm an interesting guy

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 17, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I guess I need to post to say thanks now
> That does make sense, thanks
> Also, why do the damn smileys on the site move around every time?

Click to collapse






My last SGSII could only go to 1.3. And it would reboot itself about 1-3 times a day under use. This has gone to 1.6 stable for weeks. I've known of guys that will fry their boards to get get a new phone till they find one that is stable at high clocks.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## trell959 (Nov 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> View attachment 1487734
> 
> My last SGSII could only go to 1.3. And it would reboot itself about 1-3 times a day under use. This has gone to 1.6 stable for weeks. I've known of guys that will fry their boards to get get a new phone till they find one that is stable at high clocks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I could get my HTC Inspire up to 2ghz. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 17, 2012)

I honestly haven't tried anything above 1.3ghz on this phone... the drop in battery life just isn't worth it, running it at 1.1ghz and battery is exactly how I need it and performance is smooth.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

My desire s has been running at 1.5 for weeks with no ill effects whatsoever

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## boborone (Nov 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> @bd
> 
> Reason why I've learned the differences in devices/mb of the same model react differently to OC'ing is the process of manufacturing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh and this is the reason apple is ultra conservative. They would be the company that would UC their chip to 65 while most other companies will UC to 75 or 80 and just take the defective devices back on warranty and toss that chip or board and use the rest of the device for parts on other warranty jobs.

It's an initial cost to warranty repair. And apple doesn't want to have a bunch of their devices being sent back because of the image of everything just works.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

My S3 is completely stable at 2106Mhz radically undervolted...  I got lucky...

I know yall are tired of hearing about my RAM issue but I believe I figured it out...  These are 1.5v chips with low timings....  I need 1.35v chips with higher timings...  These:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226323


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh and this is the reason apple is ultra conservative. They would be the company that would UC their chip to 65 while most other companies will UC to 75 or 80 and just take the defective devices back on warranty and toss that chip or board and use the rest of the device for parts on other warranty jobs.
> 
> It's an initial cost to warranty repair. And apple doesn't want to have a bunch of their devices being sent back because of the image of everything just works.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. As of now I'm going to call an Analogy Guy. You do it brilliant. 
To add to what Bo said. There is binning process. They build cpu which on theory can go up to a hundred on a given voltage. They test it to go up to 60 then it fails and needs more voltage to run on a higher number. It goes into a lower bin. Next one is quite happy on a same voltage up to 75. That goes into higher bin. Let's say 3rd one runs up to 74. That's the limit so it still goes into a lower bin, but runs almost as good as higher bin cpu. Tada, cheaper chip but can run at a higher clock. You win. 

And happy 29th birthday to me.  (UK time) 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## boborone (Nov 17, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Thanks. As of now I'm going to call an Analogy Guy. You do it brilliant.
> To add to what Bo said. There is binning process. They build cpu which on theory can go up to a hundred on a given voltage. They test it to go up to 60 then it fails and needs more voltage to run on a higher number. It goes into a lower bin. Next one is quite happy on a same voltage up to 75. That goes into higher bin. Let's say 3rd one runs up to 74. That's the limit so it still goes into a lower bin, but runs almost as good as higher bin cpu. Tada, cheaper chip but can run at a higher clock. You win.
> 
> And happy 29th birthday to me.  (UK time)
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah that's where you get terms like "turbo boost" for CPUs on PCs. My i5 is clocked at 2.6 with a turbo boost max of 2.9. There's even some companies that will sell you unlock codes for the drivers to see if you got lucky on you graphics card or CPU to "unlock" those unused transistors. It's just them being conservative and not wanting to sell a defective device.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Same goes for really high priced memory...  like 2800Mhz memory....   They test the bejesus out of them...

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 PM ----------




boborone said:


> Yeah that's where you get terms like "turbo boost" for CPUs on PCs. My i5 is clocked at 2.6 with a turbo boost max of 2.9. There's even some companies that will sell you unlock codes for the drivers to see if you got lucky on you graphics card or CPU to "unlock" those unused transistors. It's just them being conservative and not wanting to sell a defective device.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Have you looked at Intel Extreme Tuning Utility?


----------



## boborone (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy bday tinky.




May your day be filled with good views. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

forgot happy bday man...  enjoy it...


----------



## boborone (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Same goes for really high priced memory...  like 2800Mhz memory....   They test the bejesus out of them...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No I haven't. I haven't really wanted to push my laptop. It's not like a PC where I can swap something out easily if it gets burned up. But what's it do. (I know I can Google, but do you have a rundown of it in layman's terms)

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Happy bday tinky.
> 
> View attachment 1487834
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you. Best BDay card ever!  

Thank you Quasi. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> No I haven't. I haven't really wanted to push my laptop. It's not like a PC where I can swap something out easily if it gets burned up. But what's it do. (I know I can Google, but do you have a rundown of it in layman's terms)
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



In a nutshell it'll modify a factory locked down BIOS to make changes as if you did in an unlocked BIOS...  It's a windows program, so any mistakes, and you'll have to key-combo flash the bios off of USB...


----------



## boborone (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> In a nutshell it'll modify a factory locked down BIOS to make changes as if you did in an unlocked BIOS...  It's a windows program, so any mistakes, and you'll have to key-combo flash the bios off of USB...

Click to collapse



Huh. I'll read into it and check it out. Thanks.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

Guys, out of interest. What would you go for, note 2 or n4? I've St my mind up on n4,but can't help myself and keep glancing at note 2.

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## boborone (Nov 17, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Guys, out of interest. What would you go for, note 2 or n4? I've St my mind up on n4,but can't help myself and keep glancing at note 2.
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



I like the note2. But I've wanted a nexus cause I've never had one. I'd ask bd about hardware and future support on Samsung devices though. She knows all about that.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 17, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Thank you. Best BDay card ever!
> 
> Thank you Quasi.
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



Happy b-day!! Sorry I forgot!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm a little slow as always, but happy birthday tinky :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## boborone (Nov 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> I like the note2. But I've wanted a nexus cause I've never had one. I'd ask bd about hardware and future support on Samsung devices though. She knows all about that.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Or trell. I think he's pretty knowledgeable about that too. And dex. But dex is pretty much an HTC guy though. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

Slower than KC,but happy birthday from muah as well.:beer:


----------



## trell959 (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday tinky 


Anyways, I have been in a ****ty mood all day today.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 17, 2012)

People are slower than me for once :victory:


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks guys and gals. 

Heh, n4 was supposed to be my bday gift, but Google had to mess it up....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy birthday tinky

Amanda


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 17, 2012)

Hope you are having a great day!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Happy birthday tinky
> 
> Amanda

Click to collapse



Thank you Amanda. 
Don't know why but it always makes it that little bit happier when you post  

Btw, my name is Oleg. Not fair that I know your name and you don't know mine. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 17, 2012)

Because I'm boring. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 17, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Happy birthday tinky
> 
> Amanda

Click to collapse



So you're a girl? 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 17, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Thank you Amanda.
> Don't know why but it always makes it that little bit happier when you post
> 
> Btw, my name is Oleg. Not fair that I know your name and you don't know mine.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Oleg and I saw kid I have seen his name


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> So you're a girl?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Amanda is Ronnie's daughter.


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> So you're a girl?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Yes, Ronnie is her dad, Amanda keeps us updated when Ronnie is busy  

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 17, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Amanda is Ronnie's daughter.

Click to collapse



That's correct bye now
Amanda


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 17, 2012)

Bye Amanda


----------



## boborone (Nov 17, 2012)

Skeptical bobo is skeptical 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## a.cid (Nov 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> @bd
> 
> Reason why I've learned the differences in devices/mb of the same model react differently to OC'ing is the process of manufacturing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Woh man!
This goes in my guide, thanks a ton!

(Who the ** messed with the button? Give it back, naaaaoooo!)


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Skeptical bobo is skeptical
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Don't be. It's true. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy birthday tinks!

And yes, amanda is ronnie's daughter...
She surfs around occasionally...

Nice of her to mention that its her and not ronnie... 


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Happy birthday tinks!
> 
> And yes, amanda is ronnie's daughter...
> She surfs around occasionally...
> ...

Click to collapse



She always does...  
And thanks. Have to type it out now 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 17, 2012)

happy birthday tinky. lurk mode on. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## boborone (Nov 17, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Woh man!
> This goes in my guide, thanks a ton!
> 
> (Who the ** messed with the button? Give it back, naaaaoooo!)
> ...

Click to collapse



What guide is that?

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

cascabel said:


> happy birthday tinky. lurk mode on.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Thank you. My post count is gonna go through the roof since button been disabled 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> What guide is that?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Nothing much, just a tiny guide I wrote to stop the same questions being asked for the 1000th time...

If they disable thanks, they should also disable posts being counted over to the post count!
:banghead::banghead:


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## boborone (Nov 17, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Nothing much, just a tiny guide I wrote to stop the same questions being asked for the 1000th time...
> 
> If they disable thanks, they should also disable posts being counted over to the post count!
> :banghead::banghead:
> ...

Click to collapse



Holy nice man. Thanks for the work that took.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 17, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Nothing much, just a tiny guide I wrote to stop the same questions being asked for the 1000th time...
> 
> If they disable thanks, they should also disable posts being counted over to the post count!
> :banghead::banghead:
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks good a.cid


----------



## a.cid (Nov 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Holy nice man. Thanks for the work that took.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Thanks brah...







ronnie498 said:


> Looks good a.cid

Click to collapse



Thanks!


Holy moly, this is getting annoying already!
Mtm, do something!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 17, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Thanks brah...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There's a button for th....

Oh yeah 

Too soon?


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> There's a button for th....
> 
> Oh yeah
> 
> Too soon?

Click to collapse



Agree. 

(replacement of thanks button) 

But tbh, it's not a big deal, we'll just have to assume people thanked us 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## boborone (Nov 17, 2012)

Ikr

No way to show appreciation without posting thanks 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ikr
> 
> No way to show appreciation without posting thanks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now assume everyone pressed thanks and you'll be alright. I'm assuming that now about my post. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

They should make a bro fist button specifically for OT. Track bro fists seperately from thanks.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 17, 2012)

Guess who had pizza for dinner? 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Nov 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Guess who had pizza for dinner?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I made a post for you a page or so back

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Guess who had pizza for dinner?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Was it you?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Guess who had pizza for dinner?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Elvis Presley?


----------



## a.cid (Nov 17, 2012)

Come on!
Not all of OT is off topic!
Take bobo's post for example!

They should remove thanks from the dev fora chatter too, then!



Babydoll25 said:


> Guess who had pizza for dinner?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Snowflake?

"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 17, 2012)

Where i smy thanks button?

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Where i smy thanks button?
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haha! You have no purpose now


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 17, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Haha! You have no purpose now

Click to collapse



......my thank sbutton

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> ......my thank sbutton
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The cookie monster took it off you for being naughty


----------



## boborone (Nov 17, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Come on!
> Not all of OT is off topic!
> Take bobo's post for example!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tell that to tinky. There are tons of helpful posts in OT. I honestly don't see a problem with it. Nobody cares about the meter, but it's nice to have a way of showing your appreciation without posting thanks. Especially if a helpful post was directed at you, you seem like a douche not saying thanks. And now you have to post it.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 17, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> The cookie monster took it off you for being naughty

Click to collapse



Thanks!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 17, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks!

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> ......my thank sbutton
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sorry meph


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Even when the thanks button is gone you still manage to thank for pointless posts


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 17, 2012)

I am sad...

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> @bd
> 
> Reason why I've learned the differences in devices/mb of the same model react differently to OC'ing is the process of manufacturing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I already knew that pertaining to phones. I guess I never thought of it working like that in comps....but the chip manufacturing process must be similar. 

Thank you.

(I've had a few phones with the ability to OC it past what most others could get with it being unstable) 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 17, 2012)

And I Am Legend!


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> I made a post for you a page or so back
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



I responded. Thank you for taking the time to explain that.







ronnie498 said:


> Was it you?

Click to collapse






Maybe.




KidCarter93 said:


> Elvis Presley?

Click to collapse



Nope.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------








Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Nov 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I responded. Thank you for taking the time to explain that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*Ducks

I see bd is feeling better! 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> *Ducks
> 
> I see bd is feeling better!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bobo, I see you killed the "post here if...." thread.lol:thumbup:


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> *Ducks
> 
> I see bd is feeling better!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not really. I'm not as nauseous though, so I could finally eat something besides toast, tea and soup. 

How are you Bobo?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

im bout ready to get trashed....  like only can see a few feet trashed...


----------



## boborone (Nov 17, 2012)

werked said:


> Bobo, I see you killed the "post here if...." thread.lol:thumbup:

Click to collapse



Eh one can hope cant he?







Babydoll25 said:


> Not really. I'm not as nauseous though, so I could finally eat something besides toast, tea and soup.
> 
> How are you Bobo?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Good. Bout to pick up Jerilyn and deliver her a new bed. I'm loving the cold weather. Sooooooo nice.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 17, 2012)

werked said:


> Bobo, I see you killed the "post here if...." thread.lol:thumbup:

Click to collapse



Snowflake is a girl. Too bad she doesn't have her own account. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake is a girl. Too bad she doesn't have her own account.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I still keep trying to use the thanks button.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 17, 2012)

werked said:


> I still keep trying to use the thanks button.

Click to collapse



Me too. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

At least they didn't get pulled from our counter...

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------

ummm,....  did i kill the thread?


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> ummm,....  did i kill the thread?

Click to collapse



Dunno someone did


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Dunno someone did

Click to collapse



Damnit Meph...


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

Who did it 

---------- Post added at 12:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 AM ----------

I'm in a flashy flashy mood. Oh quasi....I wiped and did another clean install,still same problem. Flashed Slim a little while ago....pretty snappy as well.:thumbup: I can't sleep BC I effed up and slept all day soooo I'm gonna try out a few more.


----------



## huggs (Nov 17, 2012)

So what happened to the thanks button?

Edit: nvm


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

werked said:


> Who did it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 AM ----------
> 
> I'm in a flashy flashy mood. Oh quasi....I wiped and did another clean install,still same problem. Flashed Slim a little while ago....pretty snappy as well.:thumbup: I can't sleep BC I effed up and slept all day soooo I'm gonna try out a few more.

Click to collapse



It was Col. Mustard with the Candlestick in the kitchen...  Some people have it still and some don't...  I checked mine and I don't have the echo...  How's Slim?  Always was my favorite ROM but I've gotten used to task's work...


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

huggs said:


> So what happened to the thanks button?

Click to collapse



They stole it from us while no one was looking. We don't know who to blame so we're blaming meph BC of his nonstop thanking problem.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 17, 2012)

Good evening everyone, how are you all doing today?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Good evening everyone, how are you all doing today?

Click to collapse



Waiting on tomorrow so I can haz double vision....


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It was Col. Mustard with the Candlestick in the kitchen...  Some people have it still and some don't...  I checked mine and I don't have the echo...  How's Slim?  Always was my favorite ROM but I've gotten used to task's work...

Click to collapse



I really like it so far. Searching for a good kernel now to use with it. Ask me again in a few days :thumbup:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

werked said:


> I really like it so far. Searching for a good kernel now to use with it. Ask me again in a few days :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Well I would say KT747, but knowing how task and ktoonsez stuff works, it has the same audio commits that may produce the echo for you...


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 17, 2012)

Guess everyone is asleep


----------



## boborone (Nov 17, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Guess everyone is asleep

Click to collapse



Bout to get ready for it.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I just realized 'Manage Wireless Networks' has been COMPLETELY removed from Windows 8....  WTF?!


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I just realized 'Manage Wireless Networks' has been COMPLETELY removed from Windows 8....  WTF?!

Click to collapse



Has it? That bites


----------



## K.A. (Nov 17, 2012)

Been a while since i stepped in here...
Ssup folks?
Anyone play the new NFSMW yet?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Its supa dead in here...

For the Scorpios...  and probably a good one for me

Scorpio Nov 17 2012 
If you have been looking for a sign, Scorpio, you have been looking in all the wrong places. Let's face it, you have a rather pessimistic view of a certain situation in your life. You don't know what to do about it, and so you have been looking for a way out. But if you look on the bright side, and if you allow for the possibility that this situation could actually work out quite well, then you will find the sign you have been looking for. Pay attention, but don't forget to hope for the best instead of fearing the worst. 
 -- 
Copyright © DailyHoroscope.
Download it now — http://bit.ly/DHmobile

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## a.cid (Nov 17, 2012)

See for sagittarius quasi...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

a.cid said:


> See for sagittarius quasi...
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Sagittarius Nov 17 2012 
You may be so caught up in the way something SHOULD HAVE turned out that you are failing to see the merits in the way it actually did turn out. You idealized a certain scenario - you fantasized and dreamed of how wonderful it would be. But then you were disappointed because your very fixed vision didn't come to fruition. Stop lamenting and stop regretting, Sagittarius. Take a good look at what you actually have, and you will see that it's quite wonderful in its own way. 
 -- 
Copyright © DailyHoroscope.
Download it now — http://bit.ly/DHmobile

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## a.cid (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Sagittarius Nov 17 2012
> You may be so caught up in the way something SHOULD HAVE turned out that you are failing to see the merits in the way it actually did turn out. You idealized a certain scenario - you fantasized and dreamed of how wonderful it would be. But then you were disappointed because your very fixed vision didn't come to fruition. Stop lamenting and stop regretting, Sagittarius. Take a good look at what you actually have, and you will see that it's quite wonderful in its own way.
> --
> Copyright © DailyHoroscope.
> ...

Click to collapse



Wtf! Its half true!
Don't agree, but true nonetheless!

This thing has genuinely spooked me!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Wtf! Its half true!
> Don't agree, but true nonetheless!
> 
> This thing has genuinely spooked me!
> ...

Click to collapse



I usually read it at the end of the day...  see if it held true...  guess I messed up this time...  app is daily horoscope its free

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

Morning all. 
To clear up my thoughts on thanks button. All I'm saying is that it's not a big deal. I like it too, and find it useful so I don't have to spam board with thanks, when I want to thank people. OT is full of good posts. I probably had enough drama on xda lately so too laid back 
Or just getting older..... 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 17, 2012)

^Move off the road grandpa, you're blocking my way!


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

Gooooooood morning all.
@Tinky happy birthday, I know I'm late to the party but hey ho.

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## a.cid (Nov 17, 2012)

New app sig 


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature.
RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

a.cid said:


> ^Move off the road grandpa, you're blocking my way!
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Bha, guys at #helpmenow been calling me grandpa for ages now. So you are late to the party 







jugg1es said:


> Gooooooood morning all.
> @Tinky happy birthday, I know I'm late to the party but hey ho.
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



Thank you juggles. Not late, it's my birthday all day 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 17, 2012)

Morning people 
Happy birthday tinky 

Yesterday was a wild night.. 4-5  liters of beer with a buddy and then we drove to a club at the other side of the town... then we drank some vodka and left to come back.. we crashed in the road with an idiot who was reversing in a high speed road and despite being drunk we persuaded him not to call the cops ( my buddy was driving and was pretty much ****ed up like me) .. then I somehow managed to come home, not sure how(taxi maybe? Not sure if buses were on the roads at that time)


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Morning people
> Happy birthday tinky
> 
> Yesterday was a wild night.. 4-5  liters of beer with a buddy and then we drove to a club at the other side of the town... then we drank some vodka and left to come back.. we crashed in the road with an idiot who was reversing in a high speed road and despite being drunk we persuaded him not to call the cops ( my buddy was driving and was pretty much ****ed up like me) .. then I somehow managed to come home, not sure how(taxi maybe? Not sure if buses were on the roads at that time)

Click to collapse



Morning and glad to hear everyone involved was okay. Hopefully that will deter you guys from drinking and driving again.


Also Happy Birthday Tinky.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 17, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Morning and glad to hear everyone involved was okay. Hopefully that will deter you guys from drinking and driving again.
> 
> 
> Also Happy Birthday Tinky.

Click to collapse



The crash was minor, we hit him mostly because we didn't see him reversing ( time needed to hit the brakes not calculated properly, so we had some speed). Just a little ding in the bumper.

 But yes, I don't think we'll do it again


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> The crash was minor, we hit him mostly because we didn't see him reversing ( time needed to hit the brakes not calculated properly, so we had some speed). Just a little ding in the bumper.
> 
> But yes, I don't think we'll do it again

Click to collapse



I'm glad your both ok, but I can't believe you put others at risk like that.:thumbdown:

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning Mafia


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

Morning Tony. 

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## cascabel (Nov 17, 2012)

morning jugg, mr.stark, and those who appear offline but aren't.  slow day in xda... no new threads in my device's forum. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy birthday Tinky


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Happy birthday Tinky

Click to collapse



Thank you Husam  

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Thank you Husam
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



Happy Bday old man 

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

Afternoon cas

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Happy Bday old man
> 
> I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..

Click to collapse



Thank you. 

And I thank any future wishes in advance, I will see it. Just that I can't acknowledge it anymore without actually posting 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 17, 2012)

lol. so what are you up to today tinky? (no idea what time it is there)

hey jugg.

anyone have a suggestion for a good crime/mystery book i can read? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

cascabel said:


> lol. so what are you up to today tinky? (no idea what time it is there)
> 
> hey jugg.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pm sent

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## cascabel (Nov 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Pm sent
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



this is why i already miss the thanks button... thanks jugg.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> And I thank any future wishes in advance, I will see it. Just that I can't acknowledge it anymore without actually posting
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



It really is getting quite frustrating to be honest...

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Tinky.

Morning. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## cascabel (Nov 17, 2012)

moring bd.

@jugg: pm sent. would love that link. thanks. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

Good Mornting < < ~~(said in my best Madea voice)


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 17, 2012)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

No one is thanking my p.....oh, wait....son of a....


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy birthday tinky

Sent from my MB526


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 17, 2012)

werked said:


> No one is thanking my p.....oh, wait....son of a....

Click to collapse



How are you werked?

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 17, 2012)

werked said:


> No one is thanking my p.....oh, wait....son of a....

Click to collapse



Are u missing the thanks button


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

cascabel said:


> moring bd.
> 
> @jugg: pm sent. would love that link. thanks.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Pm sent need email to add it to sugarsync

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

---------- Post added at 04:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------

Morning werked,Bd, ppero

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## cascabel (Nov 17, 2012)

got it jugg. and thanks. 

morning werked.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy birthday tink


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy birthday mate 

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 17, 2012)

Morning jugg

Sup?

Sent from my MB526


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

Chops is making salt dough decos for the tree, really dries the hands out

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 17, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> And I thank any future wishes in advance, I will see it. Just that I can't acknowledge it anymore without actually posting
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



Happy birthday bro!! Have fun!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Chops is making salt dough decos for the tree, really dries the hands out
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Good luck with that

Sent from my MB526


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 17, 2012)

Did they like purposely take out the thanks button or what?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy birthday tinky; D

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app]





shahrukhraza said:


> Did they like purposely take out the thanks button or what?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What the..  I guess so 
Maybe just fixing unlimited thanks ?


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 17, 2012)

We can say

Maybe Meph's thanking rampage just contributed to removal?

Sent from my MB526


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 17, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> We can say
> 
> Maybe Meph's thanking rampage just contributed to removal?
> 
> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse



Lololololol. I would have been contacte dby a mod if it was that big of a deal

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Nov 17, 2012)

i hope max is right and they're just fixing the unlimited thanks. i doubt that though. 
there are lots of helpful members in ot with posts that are well-deserving of thanks imo.

amd hey ppero,mmax, and everyone i haven't greeted yet. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 17, 2012)

Nope I can still thank in the marketplace.

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Did they like purposely take out the thanks button or what?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yup, fraid so.

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 17, 2012)

Morning all


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

Morning Ronnie

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello to all i haven't greeted yet.

And thank you all for Birthday wishes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 17, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Happy birthday tinky; D
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Some db requested the removal of thanks in OT (He wasn't the first, just the one that actually got a response) and I guess Mike Channon
thought it was the appropriate thing to do....and it's done. No more thanks in OT. 






cascabel said:


> i hope max is right and they're just fixing the unlimited thanks. i doubt that though.
> there are lots of helpful members in ot with posts that are well-deserving of thanks imo.
> 
> amd hey ppero,mmax, and everyone i haven't greeted yet.
> ...

Click to collapse





Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Some db requested the removal of thanks in OT (He wasn't the first, just the one that actually got a response) and I guess Mike Channon
> thought it was the appropriate thing to do....and it's done. No more thanks in OT.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's incorrect

His request had nothing to do with removal.

As pulser said it was a thing that's discussed a while ago

Sent from my MB526


----------



## boborone (Nov 17, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> That's incorrect
> 
> His request had nothing to do with removal.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think pulser was trying to quell the situation. That's the first time I've seen a request for it. He may have done so in the mod forum, but that was the first from a member.


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> How are you werked?
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



I'm good BD,how are you??







ronnie498 said:


> Are u missing the thanks button

Click to collapse



Yes








Babydoll25 said:


> Some db requested the removal of thanks in OT (He wasn't the first, just the one that actually got a response) and I guess Mike Channon
> thought it was the appropriate thing to do....and it's done. No more thanks in OT.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



AaaaahhhhhhhhchDouche..... wow,pardon me. Anyone have a tissue?!


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning/afternoon/night everyone!


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

Meph, handle it.  ^^^^Thanks.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Some db requested the removal of thanks in OT (He wasn't the first, just the one that actually got a response) and I guess Mike Channon
> thought it was the appropriate thing to do....and it's done. No more thanks in OT.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



 well that sucks 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

werked said:


> Meph, handle it.  ^^^^Thanks.

Click to collapse



Handle what ?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Handle what ?

Click to collapse



Did you read the OP?

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Did you read the OP?
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Yes, but there is no rule against posting in a thread .


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 17, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Yes, but there is no rule against posting in a thread .

Click to collapse



But there is a rule against posting in the off-topic forum before you have 10 posts, which is exactly what you done.
That's why I suggest you leave this thread alone.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Yes, but there is no rule against posting in a thread .

Click to collapse



I suggest you read the thread and figure out why.

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I suggest you read the thread and figure out why.
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



I read some of it but it's still a free site. I can post if a thread is open.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Some db requested the removal of thanks in OT (He wasn't the first, just the one that actually got a response) and I guess Mike Channon
> thought it was the appropriate thing to do....and it's done. No more thanks in OT.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WTF!!? That's the worst thing that could have happened!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Morning folks...  I've slowly started moving shop over to the ROG forums...  Happy bday Tinky...


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Morning folks...  I've slowly started moving shop over to the ROG forums...  Happy bday Tinky...

Click to collapse



Morning, modem!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Morning, modem!

Click to collapse



quick, 4 letter acronym for the how ip addressing works...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

Ok if you insist in posting I would like to point out that there is a senior mod in the OP with the power to remove all your ot posts and put you back below 10 and if you can put up with the grief of continuing to post then on your own head be it

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Ok if you insist in posting I would like to point out that there is a senior mod in the OP with the power to remove all your ot posts and put you back below 10 and if you can put up with the grief of continuing to post then on your own head be it
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



And who is that? I don't have enough posts in this thread to go under 10 posts, so I'm not really worried.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> And who is that? I don't have enough posts in this thread to go under 10 posts, so I'm not really worried.

Click to collapse



I'm sorry you didn't get the question right...


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm sorry you didn't get the question right...

Click to collapse



You're right. Well who's the Senior Mod?


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> quick, 4 letter acronym for the how ip addressing works...

Click to collapse



TCIP? A wild guess, I have no clue. 

And thanks again fella  

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

Evening Tinky, have you been busy today

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Evening Tinky, have you been busy today
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Evening jug. On and off. Just dropped of my boy at the bd party, thinking of going to nearby Harvester later on, they do an ok meal. Or just get stuffed with kebabs 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> You're right. Well who's the Senior Mod?

Click to collapse



A quick look at your profile shows every post came from OT, with 1 post being in the S2 forums about a youtube video...

So tell me, what is the airspeed of an unladen swallow?

---------- Post added at 11:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 AM ----------




tinky1 said:


> TCIP? A wild guess, I have no clue.
> 
> And thanks again fella
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



DHCP


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> A quick look at your profile shows every post came from OT, with 1 post being in the S2 forums about a youtube video...
> 
> So tell me, what is the airspeed of an unladen swallow?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It wasn't every post.

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

If it was my choice it soul be the kebab, always found harvester meals to be just ok. Chops has been making salt dough decos for the tree. And I've been crawling the dead  threads looking for someone to help. Not much going on except in the n4 thread and I'm staying out of that, even if I get one I'll stay out of it until it's been cleaned up and someone has got a bit more heavy handed with it if you know what I mean

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> It wasn't every post.

Click to collapse



Creo que probablemente debería seguir adelante y lárgate de aquí perra


----------



## trell959 (Nov 17, 2012)

Morning

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi trell

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

sup trell

---------- Post added at 11:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 AM ----------

why i have to wear in jacket in my house is just beyond me...


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

Just a quick fact.
It DOES state in the OP who the mod is. Don't ask questions where the answer is clearly visible....no searching needed.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey Quasi, fwiw, I updated to the new SlimBean 3.0, and flashed the 3.0 Real Dark Slim inverted gapps, and I wanted to let you know that the Play Store works flawlessly right out of the box.  Finally, no mixing and matching.  

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hey Quasi, fwiw, I updated to the new SlimBean 3.0, and flashed the 3.0 Real Dark Slim inverted gapps, and I wanted to let you know that the Play Store works flawlessly right out of the box.  Finally, no mixing and matching.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Skinny!! Good to see you.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hey Quasi, fwiw, I updated to the new SlimBean 3.0, and flashed the 3.0 Real Dark Slim inverted gapps, and I wanted to let you know that the Play Store works flawlessly right out of the box.  Finally, no mixing and matching.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I'm contemplating switching to Slim for a while...  I'm just so unbelievably lazy...



werked said:


> Skinny!! Good to see you.

Click to collapse



oh no hey for other people?  i see...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 17, 2012)

werked said:


> Skinny!! Good to see you.

Click to collapse



Hi werked...i'll be back around soon enough.







Quasimodem said:


> I'm contemplating switching to Slim for a while...  I'm just so unbelievably lazy...
> 
> 
> 
> oh no hey for other people?  i see...

Click to collapse



Seriously 3.0 is just so smoove, and the play store thing is a bonus.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

Evening skinny, werked.

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 17, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I read some of it but it's still a free site. I can post if a thread is open.

Click to collapse



Like a gnat to the light... To dumb to fly away


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

I'd love to see his ot posts claimed just for giggles

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> A quick look at your profile shows every post came from OT, with 1 post being in the S2 forums about a youtube video...
> 
> So tell me, what is the airspeed of an unladen swallow?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dang, should have guessed. 







jugg1es said:


> If it was my choice it soul be the kebab, always found harvester meals to be just ok. Chops has been making salt dough decos for the tree. And I've been crawling the dead  threads looking for someone to help. Not much going on except in the n4 thread and I'm staying out of that, even if I get one I'll stay out of it until it's been cleaned up and someone has got a bit more heavy handed with it if you know what I mean
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Girls want Harvester, Harvester it is. Haven't had it for ages. Chicken with bacon and loads of other stuff.... Yummm

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Tip of the day...  Use either accuweather or weatherunderground for any weather widgets, refresh them both at the same time, and it will always match the notification/lockscreen weather info...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Tip of the day...  Use either accuweather or weatherunderground for any weather widgets, refresh them both at the same time, and it will always match the notification/lockscreen weather info...

Click to collapse



It's at times like this I miss the thanks button

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'd love to see his ot posts claimed just for giggles
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Second it! Mod, where are you?! MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> I think pulser was trying to quell the situation. That's the first time I've seen a request for it. He may have done so in the mod forum, but that was the first from a member.

Click to collapse



This. ^^^^^^
@ppero
He pushed the issue asking again and again about thanks removal and Mike Channon DID respond to that member. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Does anyone else have to deal with some type of seasonal FTW disorder about this time of the year?  Or is it just me?...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

Ftw? I suffer from seasonal affective disorder.

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Ftw? I suffer from seasonal affective disorder.
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



fk the world...  I too have that...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> fk the world...  I too have that...

Click to collapse



I try and get out lots, stopped taking the tablets for it years ago. Didn't agree with me.

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> fk the world...  I too have that...

Click to collapse



Um, ftw=for the win 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Ftw? I suffer from seasonal affective disorder.
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



What kind of cruel doctor named that so the acronym would be SAD?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Um, ftw=for the win
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It means both...  for the win is more internet forum based...  I'm pretty sure this guy didnt have "for the win" in mind...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It means both...  for the win is more internet forum based...  I'm pretty sure this guy didnt have "for the win" in mine...

Click to collapse



Well, this is an internet forum 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Um, ftw=for the win
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know, bad innit? Still it could have been called worse

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Well, this is an internet forum
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 17, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## a.cid (Nov 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I lol'ed, thanks!


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi all.

Just returned from a concert in which I participated

Sent from my MB526


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I lol'ed, thanks!
> 
> 
> This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.

Click to collapse



I have an idea, let's move to a dead phone subforum and then we can thank each other 

Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I have an idea, let's move to a dead phone subforum and then we can thank each other
> 
> Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express

Click to collapse



*thanks*

Let's go guys!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I have an idea, let's move to a dead phone subforum and then we can thank each other
> 
> Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express

Click to collapse








Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I have an idea, let's move to a dead phone subforum and then we can thank each other
> 
> Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express

Click to collapse



The HTC 8125...  no one ever goes there...


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Just returned from a concert in which I participated
> 
> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse



 vids or it didn't happen

Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> vids or it didn't happen
> 
> Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express

Click to collapse



Vids tomorrow.


Sent from my MB526


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Vids tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse



how did it go?

Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> how did it go?
> 
> Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express

Click to collapse



It was awesome..

And the chanting...
Just to be clear, its not a rock concert 

Sent from my MB526


----------



## boborone (Nov 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'd love to see his ot posts claimed just for giggles
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



I'm loving your sig. He was a god to me growing up.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> It means both...  for the win is more internet forum based...  I'm pretty sure this guy didnt have "for the win" in mind...

Click to collapse



I have it branded on my forearm







Quasimodem said:


> The HTC 8125...  no one ever goes there...

Click to collapse



Link. And dex, time to op a thread.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

Evening bobo

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> It was awesome..
> 
> And the chanting...
> Just to be clear, its not a rock concert
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah okay. choir?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm loving your sig. He was a god to me growing up.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"
> ...

Click to collapse



Blue Angel General has only 13 threads....

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=736

It's a tattoo I still plan to get down my side...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Blue Angel General has only 13 threads....
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=736
> 
> It's a tattoo I still plan to get down my side...

Click to collapse



Maybe one in the legacy forum, this one is still being used. Don't want to attract attention.

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Maybe one in the legacy forum, this one is still being used. Don't want to attract attention.
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



That was the legacy forum...  I'll see if there's a less frequented one...


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Ah okay. choir?

Click to collapse



No.

It included guitars, pianos, local (folk) instruments and choir.

I was one playing one of the folk instruments

Sent from my MB526


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

The Optimus Me Accessories forum has no threads whatsoever

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1768


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> That was the legacy forum...  I'll see if there's a less frequented one...

Click to collapse



Is the HTC xda original still in the forum

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> The Optimus Me Accessories forum has no threads whatsoever
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1768

Click to collapse



Could be good

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 17, 2012)

The mda, xda, 1010's general forum had it's last active thread in August...... 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> No.
> 
> It included guitars, pianos, local (folk) instruments and choir.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you play

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> The Optimus Me Accessories forum has no threads whatsoever
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1768

Click to collapse





Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> No.
> 
> It included guitars, pianos, local (folk) instruments and choir.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sounds nice, can't wait for the video


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> What do you play
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Variation of Contrabass.

Difference is the wight of the strings and the way of playing it

Sent from my MB526


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Is the HTC xda original still in the forum
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Wallaby?  Man we talkin bout some oldass phones...   It's still there...  It seems people still post in the legacy forums...

The HTC Sedna General forum hasnt been posted in since 2011...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=433


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Variation of Contrabass.
> 
> Difference is the wight of the strings and the way of playing it
> 
> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse



I used to pay the bodrum years ago.

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## a.cid (Nov 17, 2012)

A lot of the legacies would be archived as read-only...do keep in mind...


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

a.cid said:


> A lot of the legacies would be archived as read-only...do keep in mind...
> 
> 
> This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.

Click to collapse



You're right...


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> You're right...

Click to collapse



and you're left

Sent from my MB526


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 17, 2012)

Well...dead Mafia is dead; I guess it's time to close up shop.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Well...dead Mafia is dead; I guess it's time to close up shop.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Who killed it?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 17, 2012)

I got about an hour to kill.. trell,quasi Xbox?

Quasi the bigs 2 is pretty fun 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Who killed it?

Click to collapse



you did it


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> you did it

Click to collapse



No ppero did


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 17, 2012)

Meh. It doesn't matter who did it, just that it is.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 17, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I got about an hour to kill.. trell,quasi Xbox?
> 
> Quasi the bigs 2 is pretty fun
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



downloading...


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm contemplating switching to Slim for a while...  I'm just so unbelievably lazy...
> oh no hey for other people?  i see...

Click to collapse



You know I love ya Quasi. 

---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------

My wolfpack are playing in death valley today. Go Pack!!:beer::beer:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

werked said:


> You know I love ya Quasi.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------
> 
> My wolfpack are playing in death valley today. Go Pack!!:beer::beer:

Click to collapse



wheres the thanx butto....  nvm...  im ready for that double vision...  any suggestions?  im splurging today...


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)

what's with the mafia wannabes thread?


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 17, 2012)

Everyone.

Let's show Quasi some love by posting hearts.


Sent from my MB526


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Everyone.
> 
> Let's show Quasi some love by posting hearts.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol...   post me a pardon plz...  the governer can be reached at.....


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Everyone.
> 
> Let's show Quasi some love by posting hearts.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, pp.
Bye, pp.
Holla back now.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 17, 2012)

werked said:


> Hi, pp.
> Bye, pp.
> Holla back now.

Click to collapse



Oh you little..

Sent from my MB526


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Oh you little..
> 
> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse




OK, you can stay.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 17, 2012)

Meh. Everything is meh.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

XDA is becoming like a soap opera...  from watching things go downhill in OT, to dev threads getting locked, etc, I just don't enjoy it anymore...  from 2007 to 2010 i never posted once...  didnt even break 50posts until I got locked down earlier this year...  I figured hey, this is my passion, I'll just reside here, get to know people...  but it's just not fun anymore...  i wouldn't doubt that when I'm handed some sort of life back, I won't be seen very much anymore...  back to getting files, never having a question, and dipping off...


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> XDA is becoming like a soap opera...  from watching things go downhill in OT, to dev threads getting locked, etc, I just don't enjoy it anymore...  from 2007 to 2010 i never posted once...  didnt even break 50posts until I got locked down earlier this year...  I figured hey, this is my passion, I'll just reside here, get to know people...  but it's just not fun anymore...  i wouldn't doubt that when I'm handed some sort of life back, I won't be seen very much anymore...  back to getting files, never having a question, and dipping off...

Click to collapse



 I want you to get your freedom back but don't want you to bounce.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> XDA is becoming like a soap opera...  from watching things go downhill in OT, to dev threads getting locked, etc, I just don't enjoy it anymore...  from 2007 to 2010 i never posted once...  didnt even break 50posts until I got locked down earlier this year...  I figured hey, this is my passion, I'll just reside here, get to know people...  but it's just not fun anymore...  i wouldn't doubt that when I'm handed some sort of life back, I won't be seen very much anymore...  back to getting files, never having a question, and dipping off...

Click to collapse



I hear ya, it's not the same anymore


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

werked said:


> I want you to get your freedom back but don't want you to bounce.

Click to collapse



im probably just spitting off at the mouth, and have made enough friends to stay and be connected with yall, but i'm completely honest about how the enjoyment factor isn't what it was...  it started with closing the confessions thread...  and yea i kinda brought attention to the thread defending myself, so ill take some blame for that...  and of course i own an s3, those forums are pretty terrible...  now the thanks in OT is gone...  can't swear like we used to...  its just plain not enjoyable anymore...

---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------

it's all about the







let's just destroy community values for some of that...  the real world has taken hold of xda, and it's here to stay....  and while mods, rc's, and such, don't wanna risk what they have invested to speak, i for one, have always been one to speak my mind...  i just don't know who to direct it at...  it's a collaborative effort no doubt...  one we don't see...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> im probably just spitting off at the mouth, and have made enough friends to stay and be connected with yall, but i'm completely honest about how the enjoyment factor isn't what it was...  it started with closing the confessions thread...  and yea i kinda brought attention to the thread defending myself, so ill take some blame for that...  and of course i own an s3, those forums are pretty terrible...  now the thanks in OT is gone...  can't swear like we used to...  its just plain not enjoyable anymore...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't been here nearly as long as you (QM), Husam, Bobo, othersIcan'tthinkofrightnow.....but even I've noticed a huge change here. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 17, 2012)

On a lighter note...Tapatalk just put out an update.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> On a lighter note...Tapatalk just put out an update.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



does it suck donkey balls?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)

Anybody here knows the mission of this Mafia or why it started?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Anybody here knows the mission of this Mafia or why it started?

Click to collapse



i could quote the 2nd post but id rather put it in my words...  a close knit group of people who support each other...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> does it suck donkey balls?

Click to collapse



I notice no difference.  Meh.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> does it suck donkey balls?

Click to collapse



So wadda ya tryin ta say QM??


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> So wadda ya tryin ta say QM??

Click to collapse



last update wasn't very good...  and those words just go perfectly together...


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Anybody here knows the mission of this Mafia or why it started?

Click to collapse



As a friendly place for friends to hang and be unbothered.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i could quote the 2nd post but id rather put it in my words...  a close knit group of people who support each other...

Click to collapse



Actually no, our mission was to take over every single OT thread and post off topic irrelevant stuff.

But with time and because a lot of the original members left, it became a social club and a lot forgot what this thread was all about


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Anybody here knows the mission of this Mafia or why it started?

Click to collapse



We develop on bananas. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Actually no, our mission was to take over every single OT thread and post off topic irrelevant stuff.
> 
> But with time and because a lot of the original members left, it became a social club and a lot forgot what this thread was all about

Click to collapse



sorry, i wasn't in offtopic that far back...  i lurked for files...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 17, 2012)

And it was borne out of the ashes of Team Llama when PDL deserted us.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 17, 2012)

A little while ago, I went and checked out the Note 2....it will be mine.  Oh yes...it will be mine.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> A little while ago, I went and checked out the Note 2....it will be mine.  Oh yes...it will be mine.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



i held the original note in the store, and my thumbs barely touched each other...  no way i could txt on anything that big...


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Actually no, our mission was to take over every single OT thread and post off topic irrelevant stuff.
> 
> But with time and because a lot of the original members left, it became a social club and a lot forgot what this thread was all about

Click to collapse



I didn't know that. I'm a n00b to xda....glad to be here tho. You all are a great bunch of peeps.....also, its nice to interact with people who actually have and use their brains. I'm surrounded by ignorance and stupidity 90% of my life.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i held the original note in the store, and my thumbs barely touched each other...  no way i could txt on anything that big...

Click to collapse



I had the original note. It wasn't that hard to text on it.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 17, 2012)

The new note is less wide, same height, but the screen is taller.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I had the original note. It wasn't that hard to text on it.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



I could probably get used to it...  My next phone will probably be S4...  I usually hold onto a phone for a while...


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i held the original note in the store, and my thumbs barely touched each other...  no way i could txt on anything that big...

Click to collapse



Well, you know what they say about guys with big phones....
Wait, nvm....I don't know either.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I could probably get used to it...  My next phone will probably be S4...  I usually hold onto a phone for a while...

Click to collapse



Not me. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

werked said:


> Well, you know what they say about guys with big phones....
> Wait, nvm....I don't know either.

Click to collapse



remind me of this pic LOL


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 17, 2012)

God dammit...I'm still trying to thank posts....sigh.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> And it was borne out of the ashes of Team Llama when PDL deserted us.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Yeah, too bad that team llama is the one that lost 



werked said:


> I didn't know that. I'm a n00b to xda....glad to be here tho. You all are a great bunch of peeps.....also, its nice to interact with people who actually have and use their brains. I'm surrounded by ignorance and stupidity 90% of my life.

Click to collapse



Thanks, nice and intelligent people is what's special about this thread


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 17, 2012)

Apparently we're about to be taken over. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

The new note is probably one of the few phones that I'd break out my bt headset for, that thing is a monster and is far too big to put to your ear. Only just squeezes into the back pocket of my jeans

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 17, 2012)

I wanna mess with Apex and start a "Lamda Lamda  Lamda/Omega Moo" thread.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> And it was borne out of the ashes of Team Llama when PDL deserted us.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Good riddens. :beer:

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I wanna mess with Apex and start a "Lamda Lamda  Lamda/Omega Moo" thread.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Haha. Good one. Dooooittttt.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I wanna mess with Apex and start a "Lamda Lamda  Lamda/Omega Moo" thread.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Dooooooooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttt!

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Actually no, our mission was to take over every single OT thread and post off topic irrelevant stuff.
> 
> But with time and because a lot of the original members left, it became a social club and a lot forgot what this thread was all about

Click to collapse



I tried some time back... like a year ago to enter, I was slammed against the wall and left for dead Today, as you've stated, it's a free for all. More like Ifeelinglikebustinassandyoucan'tstopme thread now Even MTM has changed toward noobs in he area.




> Thanks, nice and intelligent people is what's special about this thread

Click to collapse



This^^^


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

@skinny

here's an actual picture of donkey balls if you'd like to use it...






and another


----------



## boborone (Nov 17, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I tried some time back... like a year ago to enter, I was slammed against the wall and left for dead Today, as you've stated, it's a free for all. More like Ifeelinglikebustinassandyoucan'tstopme thread now Even MTM has changed toward noobs in he area.

Click to collapse



Splain. Mtm always been cool. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

You are too soft on us 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> @skinny
> 
> here's an actual picture of donkey balls if you'd like to use it...

Click to collapse



Cooor, send me one. Ioooove salami and cheese, could eat it all day. In fact I'm going to grab some out of the fridge right now

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 AM ----------

Ahhhhh, you bugger.

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Cooor, send me one. Ioooove salami and cheese, could eat it all day. In fact I'm going to grab some out of the fridge right now
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



i have edited the post since you replied to reflect ACTUAL donkey balls...  i just can't stop saying that...  can't wait to use it in the real world...


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i have edited the post since you replied to reflect ACTUAL donkey balls...  i just can't stop saying that...  can't wait to use it in the real world...

Click to collapse



Donkey balls.
Yup, it has a ring to it alright.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

werked said:


> Donkey balls.
> Yup, it has a ring to it alright.

Click to collapse



and can be translated to 'ass balls'


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> and can be translated to 'ass balls'

Click to collapse



:banghead::banghead: I need a thanks button.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 17, 2012)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Splain. Mtm always been cool.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



No splainin to do... He is musch softer on the noobs that get W   A   Y  outta hand in here. The leash seems to be endless now.

I reiterate my earlier statement. It was MTM that suggested I look elsewhere to make OT posts. I was a noob to the thread and I was outta line. He stopped me. Things like QM just posted would never be excepted by him.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82915204/


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

Xda is turning more into social club rather than dev forum somewhat. People come here to have a chat, have a laugh and kill time. 
Previously you were here either looking for a file/solution or just killing time by educating yourself. 
As much as I don't like saying it, but killing ALL ot altogether might bring it back to what it used to be. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

Kidding.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

now this is ingenious...  why didnt i think of it?

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82913788/


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

werked said:


> Ponies Apex's thread. Go.

Click to collapse



Leave it IMHO. Let's just sit here tight. I am afraid someone will eventually go waaay overboard and it'll get padlocked. 99% sure. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Leave it IMHO. Let's just sit here tight. I am afraid someone will eventually go waaay overboard and it'll get padlocked. 99% sure.
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



what he said, leave it for now


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Leave it IMHO. Let's just sit here tight. I am afraid someone will eventually go waaay overboard and it'll get padlocked. 99% sure.
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



OK.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

Snack time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Snack time
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LIDL! What do I get for guessing right? 


Edit. Is it me or they still don't get it what I mean by muffin? 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82915204/

Click to collapse



Official Gramps Approval! Lol.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

guess ill come out of invisible mode now...


----------



## boborone (Nov 17, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> No splainin to do... He is musch softer on the noobs that get W   A   Y  outta hand in here. The leash seems to be endless now.
> 
> I reiterate my earlier statement. It was MTM that suggested I look elsewhere to make OT posts. I was a noob to the thread and I was outta line. He stopped me. Things like QM just posted would never be excepted by him.

Click to collapse



He does for trolls. But he stood up for meph cause he's an idiot and doesn't know how to post. Still a lil kid that doesn't fit in irl. IMHO some people did go overboard with meph when they could have just ignored him as I still do to most of his posts. 

And I've gotten some stern warnings from mtm about my posts here. Honestly, he's one of the few mods I give complete respect and THE only SM who isn't completely done in by the changing regime. He really does the job without prejudice and tries to keep peace no matter where he's lurking in xda. He doesn't just post in OT. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> LIDL! What do I get for guessing right?
> 
> 
> Edit. Is it me or they still don't get it what I mean by muffin?
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, deli in town. Next to the little place that sells Indian spices

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 17, 2012)

I can't decide if I should get an N4, a Note II....or wait. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## trell959 (Nov 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I can't decide if I should get an N4, a Note II....or wait.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Nexus.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I can't decide if I should get an N4, a Note II....or wait.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



other than preordering my s3, I always wait until the phone has been out for a little while and base my decision on the amount of development... but I guess that doesn't matter with either of those phones...  i'd have to say Note II unless the N4 just wows people...  i'm still not so sure about LG...  i wouldn't even buy an LG kitchen appliance...


----------



## boborone (Nov 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I can't decide if I should get an N4, a Note II....or wait.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Tinky was asking last night and told him you would be the one to talk to about hardware and support on Samsung devices. He had same dilemma.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I can't decide if I should get an N4, a Note II....or wait.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Wait, the nexus ordering is in chaos. The forum is a mess, don't think it's going to be much better with the note at the moment. Christmas is coming up and every idiot and his dog is going to be getting a phone.

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Note is shipping with 4.2 right?  so once the source is out, development will be just about what Nexus dev is....  minus the about 30 ROMs people applied a theme to and repacked...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Tinky was asking last night and told him you would be the one to talk to about hardware and support on Samsung devices. He had same dilemma.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Funny guy you are. 


Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## boborone (Nov 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Funny guy you are.
> 
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Lolwat

Idk anything about hw, last I heard there was a big deal going on about Samsung phones and loosing support from devs.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Lolwat
> 
> Idk anything about hw, last I heard there was a big deal going on about Samsung phones and loosing support from devs.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Got any more details on that, I'm due for upgrade in a couple of weeks, nexus was my first choice Samsung was my second

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Lolwat
> 
> Idk anything about hw, last I heard there was a big deal going on about Samsung phones and loosing support from devs.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. Referral fail.

Sammy is getting quite good out of the box. All you need is root, unless you are aosp junkie, but then n4 is a clear winner. Biggest advantage of n4 is it's price, meaning i can get it off contract. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Got any more details on that, I'm due for upgrade in a couple of weeks, nexus was my first choice Samsung was my second
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1925709


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Just looked on pdadb.net

several models with 3 different processors...  qualcomm, exynos, and texas instruments...


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)

Downgrading the desktop (that I barely use) to Windows 8
let's see how it's gonna be


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lol. Referral fail.
> 
> Sammy is getting quite good out of the box. All you need is root, unless you are aosp junkie, but then n4 is a clear winner. Biggest advantage of n4 is it's price, meaning i can get it off contract.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well that's a bugger,I love aosp. Gonna have to re think my second choice. I'm not so worried about the source for the n4 I'm pretty sure it will come.

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Downgrading the desktop (that I barely use) to Windows 8
> let's see how it's gonna be

Click to collapse



classicshell is a lifesaver...


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> classicshell is a lifesaver...

Click to collapse



stupid no thanks button


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> stupid no thanks button

Click to collapse



other than defeating metroui i find it much faster...


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 18, 2012)

http://heyyeyaaeyaaaeyaeyaa.com/


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 18, 2012)

ever felt the need to open EVERY office program at once?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3p0dpwg727zxgh3/VID_20121116_164001.mp4


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Lolwat
> 
> Idk anything about hw, last I heard there was a big deal going on about Samsung phones and loosing support from devs.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I read it several places. Here's one.

https://plus.google.com/+xda/posts/FWXB6w4ygj4
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 18, 2012)

and gabby says hey


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

Here's another....it's the fourth blog post down (I think)

http://codeworkx.de/wordpress/



Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> and gabby says hey

Click to collapse



Hey Gabby

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> and gabby says hey

Click to collapse



Hi Gabby!




Snowflake says hi too! (and approves of how cute she is. 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 18, 2012)

Sup everyone 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi, Gabby. 
Guys, I need to release my emotions and I felt this was the best place.
I understood that Hostess was going bye bye....I wasn't really bothered by it. Well, I went to the grocery store today and I've since changed my position on the matter. I completely overlooked the fact that Hostess makes my beloved Sweet Sixteen doughnuts. I'm very distraught by this.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> and gabby says hey

Click to collapse



hi Gabby


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Hi, Gabby.
> Guys, I need to release my emotions and I felt this was the best place.
> I understood that Hostess was going bye bye....I wasn't really bothered by it. Well, I went to the grocery store today and I've since changed my position on the matter. I completely overlooked the fact that Hostess makes my beloved Sweet Sixteen doughnuts. I'm very distraught by this.

Click to collapse



They make wonder bread and drakes cakes too. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> and gabby says hey

Click to collapse



Hi Gabby

Zoey, Emily, Amanda


----------



## undercover (Nov 18, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Hi Gabby
> 
> Zoey, Emily, Amanda

Click to collapse



You girls seem to be more often oline than your dad  Say hi to him.

Hi Gabby. I am guessing she is Quasi's sister, right? Looks well comfy


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> They make wonder bread and drakes cakes too.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



And Snowballs :crying:

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And Snowballs :crying:
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



http://nooooooooooooooo.com

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Nov 18, 2012)

What is going on? XDA has been well slow for about a week now. I'm not used to be waiting for someone to post, usually i have hard time catching up.... Something is not right...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 18, 2012)

I think it's because everyone has died


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

/start paranoid thinking


They say twinkies are supposed to last until the end of the world.... What does this mean since there will be no more twinkies?


/end paranoid thinking

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Nov 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> /start paranoid thinking
> 
> 
> They say twinkies are supposed to last until the end of the world.... What does this mean since there will be no more twinkies?
> ...

Click to collapse



 I'm scared now. I'm going to go hide in my closet and eat all 3 bags of sweet sixteen doughnuts that I just snagged.


----------



## undercover (Nov 18, 2012)

Well. 21/12/2012 is coming..... Lull before he storm? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 18, 2012)

not dead just going thru withdraw from Twinkies, and doughnuts


----------



## undercover (Nov 18, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> not dead just going thru withdraw from Twinkies, and doughnuts

Click to collapse



But,but,but... A lot of xda users are not from US and are not affected. Look at the bigger picture.
.....
.....
......
......
......
.....
.....
......
.....
......
i have that song playing in my head now.. *it's the end of the world as we know it...*




Edit. Thread is insanely busy, bla bla bla bla, you post a possible solution, but people have to get their hands dirty to find out, and all of the sudden it all goes quiet. I can almost picture everyone sitting there waiting for someone else to do it 

*******.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1989367 last pages

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 18, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> But,but,but... A lot of xda users are not from US and are not affected. Look at the bigger picture.
> .....
> i have that song playing in my head now.. *it's the end of the world as we know it...*
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



So true


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> /start paranoid thinking
> 
> 
> They say twinkies are supposed to last until the end of the world.... What does this mean since there will be no more twinkies?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hide one in a safe underground. And the world will never end 

goodnight


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hide one in a safe underground. And the world will never end
> 
> goodnight

Click to collapse



Done. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Nov 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Done.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Pffff. You won't be able to resist and will eat it by tomorrow, ending the world. So might as well start blaming you now. *points finger*


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Pffff. You won't be able to resist and will eat it by tomorrow, ending the world. So might as well start blaming you now. *points finger*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------

Besides, twinkies aren't my thing....they're Sparky's.... 


(he'll never find it)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 18, 2012)

man they need to hurry up...  do my deed, and bring me drink...


----------



## werked (Nov 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> man they need to hurry up...  do my deed, and bring me drink...

Click to collapse



If I was close to you I'd bring you drink Quasi.:beer:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 18, 2012)

werked said:


> If I was close to you I'd bring you drink Quasi.:beer:

Click to collapse



I must be smashed come midnight....  it has always been a tradition to be up to no good as it strikes my bday...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I must be smashed come midnight....  it has always been a tradition to be up to no good as it strikes my bday...

Click to collapse



Happy early birthday. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Happy early birthday.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Thank you!  Here is the selection for tonight...






Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Thank you!  Here is the selection for tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice. Enjoy!

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------

@Boborone

Originally Posted by Entropy512 
Not likely to happen. If CM comes to the Note 2, it will only be if a new maintainer steps up.

Most of the current Exynos maintainer team (myself, espenfjo, codeworkx) and others have all decided that our current devices will be our last non-Nexus Exynos devices. I'm not sure about xplodwild, but I have a feeling he's highly unlikely to take up another Haxxinos with the rest of us gone and given his prior experiences with it.

If Samsung changes their attitude towards developers, this might change, but their attitude lately (zero documentation, zero platform source code, a trend towards bootloader locking - Only the Verizon S3 has a locked bootloader now, but Samsung has had the infrastructure in place since the S2 and they are constantly adding more checks) has led to the current Exynos maintainer team deciding that enough is enough. I don't think any of us are going to do anything to make Samsung's Exynos devices more attractive to any particular market segment until they provide assistance (in the form of technical documentation and source code) in return. I don't know about the others, but if they offer me a free device I'll say no - I refuse to participate in a PR stunt like the I9100 donations were.

Pretty much the only way I'll go back is if I see reference platform source that is up to the same standards as CAF and omapzoom, or they actually start providing real documentation and source code for the devices I'm currently working with.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 18, 2012)

Let's see what kinda turbo mode I can put on these...  don't let me lock any threads or get mad at random person...  


Not sent from your phone...


----------



## werked (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice spread there Quasi....and Happy Birthday.:beer:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 18, 2012)

Coming from a chick that's a major compliment :thumbup:

Not sent from your phone...

---------- Post added at 08:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 PM ----------

There ya go folks...  you'll never find this one






Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Coming from a chick that's a major compliment :thumbup:
> 
> Not sent from your phone...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



From the looks of it, you're gonna have a Naughty birthday.  

Hope its a good one brother!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks man...  let's just hope the box doesn't lose me...  I usually sit in the garage with pandora and enjoy beer when I can...  its the most free I've felt since driving around drunk with music...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Coming from a chick that's a major compliment :thumbup:
> 
> Not sent from your phone...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 18, 2012)

Does dealing with the consequences of irresponsibility make you responsible?  Ponder that...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Does dealing with the consequences of irresponsibility make you responsible?  Ponder that...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Not necessarily. Especially if the behaviors that caused you to act irresponsibly in the first place are still present.
(this wasn't directed at anyone, just an answer to the question)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not necessarily. Especially if the behaviors that caused you to act irresponsibly in the first place are still present.
> (this wasn't directed at anyone, just an answer to the question)
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Best answer I've gotten to that question...  I'm sorry society I did what I did...  but there's nothing like driving a standard while intoxicated...  I'll do it on a closed track next time...

Maybe we should organize a coup?  Cuba must go down...  wait that's been done...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## trell959 (Nov 18, 2012)

Slow day is slow.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

I wish my fever would go down. :/
At least I can eat normal food again. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## trell959 (Nov 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I wish my fever would go down. :/
> At least I can eat normal food again.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



You've got the nexus fever 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You've got the nexus fever
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I wish. 
I've actually got the "first cold/flu/whatever of the season fever" 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 18, 2012)

I love getting folks in dev threads...  
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34289088

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## trell959 (Nov 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I wish.
> I've actually got the "first cold/flu/whatever of the season fever"
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse





I hope I don't get sick. I haven't been in about a year and a half!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Nov 18, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon BD.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Hope you feel better soon BD.

Click to collapse



Thanks. I appreciate it.
I get ridiculously high fevers whenever I get sick. High enough that I've actually scared ER doctors into ordering ice baths as a precaution....and then I have to get them in touch with my regular doctor (or my medical history) so they realize it's normal for me. 
Also, being forced to (semi) work while sick isn't making me get better any faster....
I just want to stop feeling like my head is going to explode.
I have a comp to upgrade. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------










Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------

Dammit.
Killed it.


I r sorry. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 18, 2012)

Dev threads are just as fun as OT 

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2012)

Might have that jeep by the end of the week  the test drive was amazing!! 
It has an inline 6 cylinder engine that is awesome, it has some torque!! I am so excited 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Nov 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Might have that jeep by the end of the week  the test drive was amazing!!
> It has an inline 6 cylinder engine that is awesome, it has some torque!! I am so excited
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Hope you get it!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hope you get it!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks!! Monday I am calling my bank to see what interest rate I can get for a car loan then the dealership to see what there rates are and if those don't go well I am going to take a loan from my uncle he might be more flexible of the time frame with a lower interest rate  



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Nov 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Thanks!! Monday I am calling my bank to see what interest rate I can get for a car loan then the dealership to see what there rates are and if those don't go well I am going to take a loan from my uncle he might be more flexible of the time frame with a lower interest rate
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



What model jeep is it again?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Might have that jeep by the end of the week  the test drive was amazing!!
> It has an inline 6 cylinder engine that is awesome, it has some torque!! I am so excited
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I've been looking at jeeps for years, never went through with it. I love them tho....need something to drive out onto the beach and they are perfect. You will love it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> What model jeep is it again?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



2005 white sport jeep wrangler.
25k miles, has a lift and that awesome engine that they discontinued after 2006 which has some torque  $17000

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------




werked said:


> I've been looking at jeeps for years, never went through with it. I love them tho....need something to drive out onto the beach and they are perfect. You will love it.

Click to collapse



I loved it after I drove it it was so fun !!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Nov 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 2005 white sport jeep wrangler.
> 25k miles, has a lift and that awesome engine that they discontinued after 2006 which has some torque  $17000
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Awesome!! You going to do any off roading?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 18, 2012)

What kind of car does everyone drive? 
I drive a 2012 Dodge Challenger SRT


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Awesome!! You going to do any off roading?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I might just have too 
Lol

I got into jeeps for the fact they are convertibles  and I love driving SUVs  but this jeep is ready for some good offroading 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 08:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------




ronnie498 said:


> What kind of car does everyone drive?
> I drive a 2012 Dodge Charger SRT

Click to collapse



Chevy blazer, probably a jeep by the end of the week 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Nov 18, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> What kind of car does everyone drive?
> I drive a 2012 Dodge Challenger SRT

Click to collapse




2001 Honda civic with engine work 






BeerChameleon said:


> I might just have too
> Lol
> 
> I got into jeeps for the fact they are convertibles  and I love driving SUVs  but this jeep is ready for some good offroading
> ...

Click to collapse



Do all wranglers come 4x4 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> 2001 Honda civic with engine work
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



99% I found a few that don't 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------

I miss the thanks button in OT  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 18, 2012)

Jeeps are fun to take off road miss going mudding, civics are very popular


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Jeeps are fun to take off road miss going mudding, civics are very popular

Click to collapse



Heck they are fun to drive on the road too  indeed Hondas are very popular 

Jeeps last a long time and there resale value is amazing as long as you keep up with maintence

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Nov 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 99% I found a few that don't
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah. And I assume those aren't in line six's. So how's halo 4? I've been playing my brothers black ops 2 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 18, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> What kind of car does everyone drive?
> I drive a 2012 Dodge Challenger SRT

Click to collapse



2013 Scion FR-S. 

Just lowered it, put on my Greddy EVO3 exhaust, and my Password JDM strut tower today. 

(pre-mods)


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 18, 2012)

Lol interesting website. http://www.theuselessweb.com

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Ah. And I assume those aren't in line six's. So how's halo 4? I've been playing my brothers black ops 2
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Black Ops 2 is the ish!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Ah. And I assume those aren't in line six's. So how's halo 4? I've been playing my brothers black ops 2
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Depends on the year.. anything after 2006 won't have it.. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

I drive a cop car.
Ford Crown Vic
Police interceptor
V8
Turbo Boost.
I still have police lights in the trunk and front grill (disconnected of course)


Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2012)

Halo 4 is fun  so is the bigs 2 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Nov 18, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> 2013 Scion FR-S.
> 
> Just lowered it, put on my Greddy EVO3 exhaust, and my Password JDM strut tower today.
> 
> (pre-mods)

Click to collapse



If only you could still thank posts in OT.....

I ended up putting back in the stage 2 cam in my civic! VTEC kicks again 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 18, 2012)

I sold my car years ago...  I knew I would drive it...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> If only you could still thank posts in OT.....
> 
> I ended up putting back in the stage 2 cam in my civic! VTEC kicks again
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I just remembered I couldn't when I tried thanking the 3rd post in this thread. I've only just noticed that it was put there


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I drive a cop car.
> Ford Crown Vic
> Police interceptor
> V8
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing wrong with that


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 18, 2012)

@trell

What yr civic?  I had a civic...  thought about an ls/VTEC swap?

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Nothing wrong with that

Click to collapse



I added pics to my post

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I added pics to my post
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Cool ride there BD


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 18, 2012)

Another beer is only to Mississippi...






Not sent from your phone...


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Another beer is only to Mississippi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How's the taste?


----------



## trell959 (Nov 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> @trell
> 
> What yr civic?  I had a civic...  thought about an ls/VTEC swap?
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



2001...I don't think the ls kit worked,with the d series motor, but I already have an ex motor.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------




ronnie498 said:


> Jeeps are fun to take off road miss going mudding, civics are very popular

Click to collapse



civics are very common indeed

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> Black Ops 2 is the ish!

Click to collapse



Why don't you play with me?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> 2001...I don't think the ls kit worked,with the d series motor, but I already have an ex motor.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U bought that b4 halo?!?!?! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Nov 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> U bought that b4 halo?!?!?!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



No, black ops is my little brother's game 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> No, black ops is my little brother's game
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



OK I will let that go then.. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Nov 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> OK I will let that go then..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I'd have halo if it,weren't for the nexus 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'd have halo if it,weren't for the nexus
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Fair enough  nexus take priority over halo 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Nov 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Fair enough  nexus take priority over halo
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



hopefully I can order it within the next week or two 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Cool ride there BD

Click to collapse



Thank you.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



You should pretend you are a cop and get free stuff 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 09:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> hopefully I can order it within the next week or two
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You didn't get an order in?!? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Nov 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You should pretend you are a cop and get free stuff
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sadly, no 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sadly, no
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sucks man 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You should pretend you are a cop and get free stuff
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Everyone lets us go in traffic and slows down when they see us. 
And even cops wave us through intersections....


Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Everyone lets us go in traffic and slows down when they see us.
> And even cops wave us through intersections....
> 
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



That is awesome!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> That is awesome!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



It is. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It is.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse





By I had pizza 
Last night too 

I am seriously so excited go get my jeep  
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 18, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> How's the taste?

Click to collapse



Fckin amazing







trell959 said:


> 2001...I don't think the ls kit worked,with the d series motor, but I already have an ex motor.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Not sent from your phone...

Sorry caught up...  only 96+ will take an ls VTEC conversion or any integra motor for that matter...  but 91 is lighter... esp if hatchback...  there are motor combos for u....


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> By I had pizza
> Last night too
> 
> I am seriously so excited go get my jeep
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I <3 pizza....especially with bacon. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I <3 pizza....especially with bacon.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Bacon pizza? Its not Canadian bacon is it?? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I <3 pizza....especially with bacon.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Yummy bacon on pizza


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Bacon pizza? Its not Canadian bacon is it??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I think there is a word for that...it's called Ham. 


Also the new meatball pizza at Papa Johns is pretty good.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I think there is a word for that...it's called Ham.
> 
> 
> Also the new meatball pizza at Papa Johns is pretty good.

Click to collapse



Damn no thanks button 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Bacon pizza? Its not Canadian bacon is it??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Nope

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

What is this Alert crap in the new Tapatalk?







Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Yummy bacon on pizza

Click to collapse









Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

Uuuuhh.  Is it something I said?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What is this Alert crap in the new Tapatalk?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Idk I use Forum Runner.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Idk I use Forum Runner.

Click to collapse



What's up Ronnie.

I've heard of forum runner, never tried it.  Hmm.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 18, 2012)

What's it say when you click it?!?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What's it say when you click it?!?

Click to collapse



Nothing....just has the "@ alerts" logo at the top and a blank page below it.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nothing....just has the "@ alerts" logo at the top and a blank page below it.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Seems like a waste of an update then


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Seems like a waste of an update then

Click to collapse



That was my thinking.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That was my thinking.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Seems legit as far as Tapatalk is concerned though


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What's up Ronnie.
> 
> I've heard of forum runner, never tried it.  Hmm.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Not much,  you might have to try it I have very little problems w FR


----------



## werked (Nov 18, 2012)

If I make jokes, post ponies or roll my eyes at you guys....you know I'm joking, right?? I mean, I'm here just having fun and making friends.  Seriously?? If I trolled you in another thread ( knowing that we are cool) would you get pissed?!

---------- Post added at 12:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 AM ----------

I updated and no alerts for me


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Seems legit as far as Tapatalk is concerned though

Click to collapse






par for the course indeed.




ronnie498 said:


> Not much,  you might have to try it I have very little problems w FR

Click to collapse



I might...thanks for the recommendation.  

This thanks button thing is f*cking rediculous.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 18, 2012)

werked said:


> If I make jokes, post ponies or roll my eyes at you guys....you know I'm joking, right?? I mean, I'm here just having fun and making friends.  Seriously?? If I trolled you in another thread ( knowing that we are cool) would you get pissed?!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 AM ----------
> 
> I updated and no alerts for me

Click to collapse



Pony Jokes!!!


----------



## werked (Nov 18, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Pony Jokes!!!

Click to collapse



Haha....EXACTLY!! 

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------

On well, effit. Night everyone.:thumbup:


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Haha....EXACTLY!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------
> 
> On well, effit. Night everyone.:thumbup:

Click to collapse




lol, I highly doubt that there is anyone here who doesn't know when you are just kidding around. Heck the only person I've ever seen actually get offended in this thread, for some stupid reason, was Archangel and that was probably just because he is a kid who couldn't tell the difference between friendly jokes and people being serious.


Goodnight!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

For the record.


Werked.  



I invited you here because of your sense of humor, and some really good posts of yours....trust me.  You are not the problem, as Storm has stated.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Nov 18, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lol, I highly doubt that there is anyone here who doesn't know when you are just kidding around. Heck the only person I've ever seen actually get offended in this thread, for some stupid reason, was Archangel and that was probably just because he is a kid who couldn't tell the difference between friendly jokes and people being serious.
> 
> 
> Goodnight!

Click to collapse



 thanks. Gotta be up bright and early for the gun show tomorrow....I will return with lots of pretty pics.

---------- Post added at 12:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> For the record.
> 
> 
> Werked.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks!!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 18, 2012)

werked said:


> thanks. Gotta be up bright and early for the gun show tomorrow....I will return with lots of pretty pics.

Click to collapse



So wait, you are a chick who likes guns? Well now you have to post a pic of yourself, lol.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> For the record.
> 
> 
> Werked.
> ...

Click to collapse



I be tyou regret inviting me... lmao

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 18, 2012)

lmfao people are already selling Twinkies on EBay.


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 18, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lmfao people are already selling Twinkies on EBay.

Click to collapse



In Dallas on craigslist $35 a box


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey skinny,meph and storm and people I already responded too 

In case u guys missed it I may have a new jeep by the end of the week 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 18, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> In Dallas on craigslist $35 a box

Click to collapse



I just found this one on Atlanta's craigslist. 

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/eat/clt/3417025811.html


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> XDA is becoming like a soap opera...  from watching things go downhill in OT, to dev threads getting locked, etc, I just don't enjoy it anymore...  from 2007 to 2010 i never posted once...  didnt even break 50posts until I got locked down earlier this year...  I figured hey, this is my passion, I'll just reside here, get to know people...  but it's just not fun anymore...  i wouldn't doubt that when I'm handed some sort of life back, I won't be seen very much anymore...  back to getting files, never having a question, and dipping off...

Click to collapse





Quasimodem said:


> im probably just spitting off at the mouth, and have made enough friends to stay and be connected with yall, but i'm completely honest about how the enjoyment factor isn't what it was...  it started with closing the confessions thread...  and yea i kinda brought attention to the thread defending myself, so ill take some blame for that...  and of course i own an s3, those forums are pretty terrible...  now the thanks in OT is gone...  can't swear like we used to...  its just plain not enjoyable anymore...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry you feel that way, but believe me, there are people on XDA who care about the cause.





StormMcCloud said:


> lmfao people are already selling Twinkies on EBay.

Click to collapse



Yeah...dumbasses. lolol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 18, 2012)

werked said:


> thanks. Gotta be up bright and early for the gun show tomorrow....I will return with lots of pretty pics.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And this time, do keep them on longer 
than 5 minutes 






BeerChameleon said:


> Hey skinny,meph and storm and people I already responded too
> 
> In case u guys missed it I may have a new jeep by the end of the week
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Congrats!
Not sure if jeeps are the same thing across the sea...


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey skinny,meph and storm and people I already responded too
> 
> In case u guys missed it I may have a new jeep by the end of the week
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Kick ass man!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

Jeep schmeep.  Enjoy the tranny repairs.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 PM ----------







Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Jeep schmeep.  Enjoy the tranny repairs.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks!


But I still don't get the fuss over cake...


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Jeep schmeep.  Enjoy the tranny repairs.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Huh? Tranny repairs? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nice. Enjoy!
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks bd. 





Acid 
Storm
And skinnydrummerboy

I'll be on in about an hour and a half or so. Need to clean up and get home. At girl's house now.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Huh? Tranny repairs?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I've owned two jeeps...they both ended up costing more than they were worth to repair...in both cases, transmission related.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I've owned two jeeps...they both ended up costing more than they were worth to repair...in both cases, transmission related.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Huh that is interesting .. what model and year were they? From people I know jeeps last a long time  if well maintenced And taken care of and the resale value is very good 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Huh that is interesting .. what model and year were they? From people I know jeeps last a long time  if well maintenced And taken care of and the resale value is very good
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



1994 Wrangler, 1996 Grand Cherokee.  

But the vehicle I had after that, a 1999 Ford Explorer had similar problems, so maybe its me.

My former 1969 GTO, my wife's current 2007 Kia, and my current 1996 Chevy Tahoe show no such signs.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Sorry you feel that way, but believe me, there are people on XDA who care about the cause.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sorry you feel xda in your veins as I don't...  look buddy...  u really wanna  compare? Go on over to modmymobile.com look up username BF ... that's right the only username that is 2 letters..  and I have the experience...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

Question:  can a mod thank a post in OT?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> I'm sorry you feel xda in your veins as I don't...  look buddy...  u really wanna  compare? Go on over to modmymobile.com look up username BF ... that's right the only username that is 2 letters..  and I have the experience...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



For that matter, my username on overclock.net is "PB4UGO".  If you actually read the name, its the best advice ever given.  If you have kids.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Question:  can a mod thank a post in OT?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Probably not...   

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 1994 Wrangler, 1996 Grand Cherokee.
> 
> But the vehicle I had after that, a 1999 Ford Explorer had similar problems, so maybe its me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Old jeeps are old !! 

I am buying a 2005 jeep with 25000 miles on oit and all the newer jeep Cherokees my family has had are running great
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Probably not...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



If they can converse in a thread after the thread is locked, I'm sure they can thank a post.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 18, 2012)

I dont like this bull**** anymore....   I will be pming admin to ban me for said number of days....
Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I dont like this bull**** anymore....   I will be pming admin to ban me for said number of days....
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Hit up overclock lol....but they are WAY less tolerant.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2012)

My note 10.1 is sold!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Old jeeps are old !!
> 
> I am buying a 2005 jeep with 25000 miles on oit and all the newer jeep Cherokees my family has had are running great
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Ooohgoodforyouchristianbale.mov.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 18, 2012)

Goodbye everyone...  I hope that some of y'all still share my values of FTW (not for the win) and please stand please stand up for what u believe in even if it means your end...  its called values....   goodbye....







Not sent from your phone...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ooohgoodforyouchristianbale.mov.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Hmm not familar with that movie file? Link? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hmm not familar with that movie file? Link?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Here goes....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hR5YNqE3K8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Goodbye everyone...  I hope that some of y'all still share my values of FTW (not for the win) and please stand please stand up for what u believe in even if it means your end...  its called values....   goodbye....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will still talk you  but u will be missed 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Here goes....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hR5YNqE3K8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I hate the no thanks button 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

Mike Channon, I appeal, and call for house arrest for one Brian ? Fielding.  Motion to uphold?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm sorry you feel xda in your veins as I don't...  look buddy...  u really wanna  compare? Go on over to modmymobile.com look up username BF ... that's right the only username that is 2 letters..  and I have the experience...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure what you're getting pissed at me about.

I see things from the other side of the fence. I was simply saying that there are people out there who do give a **** about what XDA stands for. As for being, "buddy" well, there's only one Buddy, and he's an acting dog.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Goodbye everyone...  I hope that some of y'all still share my values of FTW (not for the win) and please stand please stand up for what u believe in even if it means your end...  its called values....   goodbye....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why?


I don't like these guys bringing radical changes...
If they are removing thanks from OT, why leave the forum specific OT's out of it?
Why not remove the post count?

They wanna get back to the roots by being so radical, I say do away with the Android Development...
True root level dev takes place in Original Dev, only kanging and theming happens in And Dev...
If xda is not a support site, then lock up the "Ask any question here" threads, and those conslidated one-stop guides...

Wanna go badass? Go badass the whole way, only going half does no good...


There goes my good mood...
I need a beer break...


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Mike Channon, I appeal, and call for house arrest for one Brian ? Fielding.  Motion to uphold?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I'm still here until I'm gone...  I'll get my **** from developer no questions asked...  fck this bull****...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm still here until I'm gone...  I'll get my **** from developer no questions asked...  fck this bull****...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Damn, I'm good.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 18, 2012)

U hear me fagot azz bitcb? Your site would be nothing without users...  and you're driving them away....


Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

Still on Halloween juice...
Huge PIC alert.

wow...too huge....deleted

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Still on Halloween juice...
> Huge PIC alert.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Guess I'll continue to post til I'm gone...  dude that looks kinda funky....

Not sent from your phone...

---------- Post added at 02:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 AM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> I'm not sure what you're getting pissed at me about.
> 
> I see things from the other side of the fence. I was simply saying that there are people out there who do give a **** about what XDA stands for. As for being, "buddy" well, there's only one Buddy, and he's an acting dog.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



You see things from the side that will gain you...   please learn to have some balls...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Guess I'll continue to post til I'm gone...  dude that looks kinda funky....
> 
> Not sent from your phone...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



haha...what looks funky?


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> I don't like these guys bringing radical changes...
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude I am starting to like you more and more.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> haha...what looks funky?

Click to collapse



U need some Christmas white in there...  Halloween orange got stuff growing in it....

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude I am starting to like you more and more.

Click to collapse



sounds great.

so there I would be....144 posts, 6 thanks.

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> U need some Christmas white in there...  Halloween orange got stuff growing in it....
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



ahhh....you guys didn't know me last Christmas.


I do a light show in my PC, and frost my PC window to look like ice....don't quit on me Quasi.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> U hear me fagot azz bitcb? Your site would be nothing without users...  and you're driving them away....

Click to collapse




Quasimodem said:


> Guess I'll continue to post til I'm gone...  dude that looks kinda funky....
> You see things from the side that will gain you...   please learn to have some balls...

Click to collapse



Wow. Insulting someone being nice to you. That's great. It's really inspiring to see someone talk about camaraderie a few days before spitting on his comrade. 

Oh and FYI, as others can attest, I quit writing for XDA before over nonsense that occurred. But when the new Portal admin took over and started to push things in the right direction, he made it a point to earn my trust and show me things could be decent.

As for you whining like a ***** over some changes to a public forum, grow the **** up. If you don't like XDA don't ask for a 10 day ban, ask for an account deletion. Stop crying over users bothering you and then posting **** that just makes things even worse. It's like complaining about drive by shootings and then spraying a house with a Mac-10.

If you want to see change, then be change. If not, GTFO.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Wow. Insulting someone being nice to you. That's great. It's really inspiring to see someone talk about camaraderie a few days before spitting on his comrade.
> 
> Oh and FYI, as others can attest, I quit writing for XDA before over nonsense that occurred. But when the new Portal admin took over and started to push things in the right direction, he made it a point to earn my trust and show me things could be decent.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wasn't directing those comments at you....

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm all Thin Lizzy tonight....




what a great band.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 18, 2012)

Bye Quasi.

We will miss you

Sent from my MB526


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 18, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Bye Quasi.
> 
> We will miss you
> 
> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse



So...anyone thinking of getting the Droid DNA? As much as I love my VZW Gnex, it's starting to feel a little dated. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So...anyone thinking of getting the Droid DNA? As much as I love my VZW Gnex, it's starting to feel a little dated.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Why you quoted me? 

Sent from my MB526


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm all Thin Lizzy tonight....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nice choice

I've been railing Beastie Boys tonight


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Wow. Insulting someone being nice to you. That's great. It's really inspiring to see someone talk about camaraderie a few days before spitting on his comrade.
> 
> Oh and FYI, as others can attest, I quit writing for XDA before over nonsense that occurred. But when the new Portal admin took over and started to push things in the right direction, he made it a point to earn my trust and show me things could be decent.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This still kinda strikes me bad...  I don't play and I certainly don't care about a ban...  those comments weren't directed towards you...   yet you took them to heart...  burns deeper doesn't it?  Still wanting to be a part?  You shouldn't have jumped in a fight with 'higher beings'... you knew those word weren't for you...  so far u have jabbed twice....  **** u retired xda writer *****....

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Why you quoted me?
> 
> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse



Hey ppero, did you and me have it out in the mod rquest thread a while back? Trying to remember where I saw you before in here.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 18, 2012)

@boborone

I think yes

Sent from my MB526


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> @boborone
> 
> I think yes
> 
> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse



OK thought so. Just wondering, not trying rehash anything.



Good choice skinny.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks button f*ck.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> This still kinda strikes me bad...  I don't play and I certainly don't care about a ban...  those comments weren't directed towards you...   yet you took them to heart...  burns deeper doesn't it?  Still wanting to be a part?  You shouldn't have jumped in a fight with 'higher beings'... you knew those word weren't for you...  so far u have jabbed twice....  **** u retired xda writer *****....
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



I'm not retired. And they weren't meant for me? Why'd you quote my post and then put those responses under it if you didn't intend them for me?

What could XDA possibly have done to you to make you so bitter at it? Or me for that matter?

They took away thanks for Off-topic? Off-topic doesn't even belong on a development site. This isn't XDA Chat Lounge, it's XDA Developers.

Noobs posted in development? Dude, that's been happening since the Windows 2003 days.

You can quit all you like. No one's stopping you, but don't ruin everyone else's fun on a perfectly decent thread because you've got a stick up your ass and can't adapt to a few minor changes and inconveniences.

XDA is an amazing site. Stop letting a few problems skew your perception of it.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

Gotta wonder how much bandwith XDA is wasting on "thanks button" posts than they would be just letting people thank a mofo.Seems counter-productive.

---------- Post added at 12:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 AM ----------

Wait.....i forgot about IRC......forget my last post....


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm proud of this

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34297983&postcount=42


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm proud of this
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34297983&postcount=42

Click to collapse



I have no clue what that means.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> OK thought so. Just wondering, not trying rehash anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice skinny.

Click to collapse



Rehash?

We never got into any fight AFAIK

Sent from my MB526


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 18, 2012)

The amount of times I would've used the thank button during this whole discussion(?) is unbelievable.

Thanks for giving me something to read though guys 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I have no clue what that means.

Click to collapse



I made a new word and defined it


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 18, 2012)

This seems to fit this thread tonight.....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Was that post aimed at him?
> Don't mind me, I just want to make sure so we're all aware
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



He jumped into a jab at admin thinking he was "XDA's Fallen Witer" either by mistake or on purpose...  It doesn't matter to me...  I will fight this to the end, AND THAT WILL BE GOODBYE.

---------- Post added at 03:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 AM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> Heh. I'm really surprised you haven't been banned by now. It must be a slow night.
> 
> Sadly, I have no desire to engage in stupidity with you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have tried to reason NONE, and have mistaken comments....  I thought you were a witer...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

I had one job.  ONE JOB.  And that was to get drunk tonight.  I am so pathetically broke this week as you all know.  But I found a way to get drunk tonight.  You all have ruined it, and you should feel bad.  Motherf*cker.



Save me, Thin Lizzy....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> He jumped into a jab at admin thinking he was "XDA's Fallen Witer" either by mistake or on purpose...  It doesn't matter to me...  I will fight this to the end, AND THAT WILL BE GOODBYE.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Honestly, I'm still trying to decipher half of what you wrote, as while the message is clear, the content is not. Misspellings, terrible sentence structure, and a general disregard for the English language make it difficult to understand what you're talking about.

And what are you fighting? You stated in a previous post that we did nothing to anger you, yet you want to "fight this to the end". I reiterate, what are you fighting? If not us and not XDA, then whom or what?

If you hate XDA why do you keep posting? Why don't you let those of us who actually like the site get back to it?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 18, 2012)

It's amazing what people will do to stay a part of this site...  things I wouldn't do in real life...  like forfeit my pride...  or give up my state of mind...  just to conform to an internet society...  the world has lost hope...

---------- Post added at 03:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 AM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> Honestly, I'm still trying to decipher half of what you wrote, as while the message is clear, the content is not. Misspellings, terrible sentence structure, and a general disregard for the English language make it difficult to understand what you're talking about.
> 
> And what are you fighting? You stated in a previous post that we did nothing to anger you, yet you want to "fight this to the end". I reiterate, what are you fighting? If not us and not XDA, then whom or what?
> 
> If you hate XDA why do you keep posting? Why don't you let those of us who actually like the site get back to it?

Click to collapse



Finally the writer comes out...  See my last post...  Hopefully once I'm banned, *****es like you will see what I went down for... and that's my own values...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

Unbelievable.


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I had one job.  ONE JOB.  And that was to get drunk tonight.  I am so pathetically broke this week as you all know.  But I found a way to get drunk tonight.  You all have ruined it, and you should feel bad.  Motherf*cker.
> 
> 
> 
> Save me, Thin Lizzy....

Click to collapse



I'm with you boy


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm with you boy

Click to collapse



 atleast someone knows where i come from.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 18, 2012)

Boy, this escalated gradually...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Boy, this escalated gradually...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



it happens.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> it happens.

Click to collapse



It's going so slow I didn't even see it as worthy enough a situation to actually make it into a meme.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## a.cid (Nov 18, 2012)

Full stomach a.cid is full stomach


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Boy, this escalated gradually...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Whatshisfukc should have kept his mouth shut, this was never about him...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

I just knowingly took my last swig off my last beer for the week....eesh.

---------- Post added at 01:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 AM ----------

later mafia!


----------



## a.cid (Nov 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I just knowingly took my last swig off my last beer for the week....eesh.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 AM ----------
> 
> later mafia!

Click to collapse



Brace yourself
Beerless days are coming!


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I just knowingly took my last swig off my last beer for the week....eesh.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 AM ----------
> 
> later mafia!

Click to collapse



night skinny


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2012)

Morning all. I've been reading for the last twenty minutes and I'm still none the wiser how it's got to this point.

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning all. I've been reading for the last twenty minutes and I'm still none the wiser how it's got to this point.
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Like I said he should a kept his mouth shut...  I fight til then end...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning all. I've been reading for the last twenty minutes and I'm still none the wiser how it's got to this point.
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



you read too much

http://www.visatvs.in/tv.php?tvId=208


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> you read too much
> 
> http://www.visatvs.in/tv.php?tvId=208

Click to collapse



Told you before that I've read every post in this thread haven't i?

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Told you before that I've read every post in this thread haven't i?
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Haha just saw a commercial for 3 MB a month for 3.99 whatever money is in Pakistan mobile data.

http://www.visatvs.in/tv.php?tvId=240


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Haha just saw a commercial for 3 MB a month for 3.99 whatever money is in Pakistan mobile data.
> 
> http://www.visatvs.in/tv.php?tvId=240

Click to collapse



3mb a month,I could barely open the app on that

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> 3mb a month,I could barely open the app on that
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



3MB a month!!! You could totally make it all the way to t


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> 3mb a month,I could barely open the app on that
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



No infrastructure. There's a reason they are still using nokia phones. Don't need any fancy shmancy touch screen android.

---------- Post added at 04:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 AM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> 3MB a month!!! You could totally make it all the way to t

Click to collapse



hahahahhahaha


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2012)

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

Holy sht acid, I'm watching, well trying to, tv in your country. But man wtf, commercial breaks are like 10 minutes long. Looking for a news station. I'm surprised how much of Hindi TV is in English.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Holy sht acid, I'm watching, well trying to, tv in your country. But man wtf, commercial breaks are like 10 minutes long. Looking for a news station. I'm surprised how much of Hindi TV is in English.

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse



http://www.visatvs.in/tv.php?tvId=208


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://www.visatvs.in/tv.php?tvId=208

Click to collapse



I can not goes there at work.


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I can not goes there at work.

Click to collapse



but you can go to youtube?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> but you can go to youtube?

Click to collapse



But not Hulu, lol, dude our network is retarded as to what we can and can't go to.


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

Try some of these

http://www.animefreak.tv/
http://www.theanimenetwork.com/
http://www.zahipedia.info/2009/07/02/watch-cnn-news-live-free-cnn-headline-news-online/
http://2onlinetv.com/
http://www.justin.tv/

I used to run my whole house off my phone. All mobile data, ran it off AT&T 4G network, tv and internet off phone. I have lots of tv stations bookmarked.

And I was going through some bookmarks and found this one I had forgotten about
http://ibnlive.in.com/livetv/

acid you're not near Mumbai are you?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Try some of these
> 
> http://www.animefreak.tv/
> http://www.theanimenetwork.com/
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm watching Hulu on my laptop via my 4g Tablet, lol.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Holy sht acid, I'm watching, well trying to, tv in your country. But man wtf, commercial breaks are like 10 minutes long. Looking for a news station. I'm surprised how much of Hindi TV is in English.

Click to collapse



I gave up on TV, long back...
I speak Hindi super fluently, but i have no hopes for hindi tv and films...
They all are plain crap...



StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse



Hahaha! Daler Mehendi! I met that guy, he neighbours one of my good friend...



boborone said:


> http://www.visatvs.in/tv.php?tvId=208

Click to collapse



Yuck MTV...
No music, only drama shows...

Of the 200+ songs on my iPod, 2 are Hindi, rest all are english...



boborone said:


> And I was going through some bookmarks and found this one I had forgotten about
> http://ibnlive.in.com/livetv/
> 
> acid you're not near Mumbai are you?

Click to collapse



I live right in the middle of Mumbai...
Here anything that a celebrity does is news, and gets hours of coverage...
If people are hungry and die, they get a two minute slot...

Media, all hope is lost...


Funny thing, one of the influential politician was critical since 4 days (86yr old), and died yesterday of a heart attack...
The party members (he formed the party like 20yrs back), made it a point that all shops are closed (Violence)
Shops, Autos, Taxis, Restaurants, Movie Cinemas, heck even TV...everything down in "condolence" (people are terrified)
Mumbai went slow since last 4 days, today everything went dead, and the same for tomorrow...


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Funny thing, one of the influential politician was critical since 4 days (86yr old), and died yesterday of a heart attack...
> The party members (he formed the party like 20yrs back), made it a point that all shops are closed (Violence)
> Shops, Autos, Taxis, Restaurants, Movie Cinemas, heck even TV...everything down in "condolence" (people are terrified)
> Mumbai went slow since last 4 days, today everything went dead, and the same for tomorrow...

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's what I was reading about and looked for a channel I had bookmarked. That last quote is CNN in India. English speaking Indian news. Dayum dude that's crazy. They're interviewing a Pakistani guy right now. Whatever happened to Buhto and all her party people? I know she died, but what happened to the party?

---------- Post added at 05:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 AM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> I'm watching Hulu on my laptop via my 4g Tablet, lol.

Click to collapse



why not just tor or use damn small linux on a thumb drive and use the work network's speed


----------



## a.cid (Nov 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah, that's what I was reading about and looked for a channel I had bookmarked. That last quote is CNN in India. English speaking Indian news. Dayum dude that's crazy. They're interviewing a Pakistani guy right now. Whatever happened to Buhto and all her party people? I know she died, but what happened to the party?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bhutto's in pakistan...
Last I checked, the party is still alive, her son Bilawal Bhutto took over some key position...

I was talking of this:
http://ibnlive.in.com/news/mumbai-l...led-restrictions-on-traffic/306085-3-237.html
http://ibnlive.in.com/news/traders-...pay-homage-to-bal-thackeray/306138-37-64.html
http://ibnlive.in.com/news/live-bal...mbai-shuts-down-in-mourning/306079-37-64.html

I don't know how much deserted the city would be tomorrow...
And I have my college re-opening, so have to reach there at 7am...
If these guys go on a rampage, they rarely see whom they are hurting...

And ya, more than 2,000,000 people have gathered for the politician's cremation...
Not kidding...


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 18, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I gave up on TV, long back...
> I speak Hindi super fluently, but i have no hopes for hindi tv and films...
> They all are plain crap...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup....
Current trend of Hindi movies:
Akshay Kumar's ****ty jokes
Katrina Kaif shows off her tits and navel
Wanna be cop goes bad


I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..
This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Bhutto's in pakistan...
> Last I checked, the party is still alive, her son Bilawal Bhutto took over some key position...
> 
> I was talking of this:
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh yeah man, I'm sorry. Just remembered after I posted that she was in Pakistan. Well man be safe. Keep us/me posted.

I can't find the vid now. But this is the only thing I've found where he talks about it, Henry Rollins was in Islamabad when she got assasinated. Tells a really cool story about what happened and being there watching the people react.

http://bigthink.com/ideas/43405


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 18, 2012)

Bobo you remember that you and me had any fights in the past?

I can't remember, but did we?

(In mods thread)

Sent from my MB526


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Bobo you remember that you and me had any fights in the past?
> 
> I can't remember, but did we?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



idk but it seems like it


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> idk but it seems like it

Click to collapse



I apologize 

Sent from my MB526


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I apologize
> 
> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse



don't

I'm an asshole


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 18, 2012)

I will exchange 200 boxes of Twinkies for Nexus 4 16GB

Sent from my MB526


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

Morning.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## cascabel (Nov 18, 2012)

good morning/evening all. 

@po: i've tried my best to get an n4. even had my relatives in the US try and get one for me... no luck... any ideas? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I will exchange 200 boxes of Twinkies for Nexus 4 16GB
> 
> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse



Too bad, Sparky doesn't have ANexus 4. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 18, 2012)

cascabel said:


> good morning/evening all.
> 
> @po: i've tried my best to get an n4. even had my relatives in the US try and get one for me... no luck... any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



po?

Where do you live?

Sent from my MB526


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2012)

Morning Bd, how's the cold?

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## cascabel (Nov 18, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> po?
> 
> Where do you live?
> 
> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse



sorry about that. keyboard small, fingers big. 

@bd: hope you feel better now. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 18, 2012)

cascabel said:


> sorry about that. keyboard small, fingers big.
> 
> @bd: hope you feel better now.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Seriously, where do you live?

Sent from my MB526


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

cascabel said:


> sorry about that. keyboard small, fingers big.
> 
> @bd: hope you feel better now.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Thanks. I'm getting there. 
Hi. How are you?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## cascabel (Nov 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thanks. I'm getting there.
> Hi. How are you?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



colds gone, thank you for asking. it's rare that i get sick, but when i do...

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------




ppero196 said:


> Seriously, where do you live?
> 
> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse



same as deathnotice. asia.  that's all i'm telling. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 18, 2012)

cascabel said:


> colds gone, thank you for asking. it's rare that i get sick, but when i do...
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK.

So there is no place in Asia from where you can buy Nexus 4?

Sent from my MB526


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## cascabel (Nov 18, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> OK.
> 
> So there is no place in Asia from where you can buy Nexus 4?
> 
> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse



none for now, unfortunately... 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 18, 2012)

Wait. Wtf? Quasi is gone?

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

cascabel said:


> colds gone, thank you for asking. it's rare that i get sick, but when i do...
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know where you live. 

And morning all and bd.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> I know where you live.
> 
> And morning all and bd.

Click to collapse



nooooo. lol. hi bobo.  finally got to be here when you're online. :beer:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

cascabel said:


> nooooo. lol. hi bobo.  finally got to be here when you're online. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Didn't sleep


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> I know where you live.
> 
> And morning all and bd.

Click to collapse



I posted something yesterday for you to read....did you see it? (from Entropy512)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I posted something yesterday for you to read....did you see it? (from Entropy512)
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Yes ma'am I caught it. I replied back last night thanking you. I actually went through all 200 someodd posts when I finally got on last night.

And this 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34306179&postcount=108


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2012)

Last night I was drinking and making a sale and watching TV. Just read the last 10 pages and all I can say is:

Skinny sorry about not being able to get drunk and why Halloween still?

Sup bobo and everyone else/ 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Last night I was drinking and making a sale and watching TV. Just read the last 10 pages and all I can say is:
> 
> Skinny sorry about not being able to get drunk and why Halloween still?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



howdy


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 18, 2012)

****. I nee d aphone. Oh well.

Mornin guys

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yes ma'am I caught it. I replied back last night thanking you. I actually went through all 200 someodd posts when I finally got on last night.
> 
> And this
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34306179&postcount=108

Click to collapse



See, I wasn't making stuff up.....
I (like you, and many others) base my new device decisions on partly hardware, but just as importantly DEV SUPPORT. 
I mean, what's a phone to a flashaholic without different ROMs to flash? 



Wow, look at Meph stand up for himself. 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> See, I wasn't making stuff up.....
> I (like you, and many others) base my new device decisions on partly hardware, but just as importantly DEV SUPPORT.
> I mean, what's a phone to a flashaholic without different ROMs to flash?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha... I've held it in...

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2012)

Morning bc, bobo,Bd.....oh and meph

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Haha... I've held it in...
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



You edited your post in the request thread. Why?

I saw the original.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning bc, bobo,Bd.....oh and meph
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Hi juggs

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Hi juggs
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Have you decided on a phone yet. Have got any money left?

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 18, 2012)

Morning all. Lol @jase fighting with quasi last night... don't think he realized how drunk quasi probably was 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Have you decided on a phone yet. Have got any money left?
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



I have $184 left. Paid $16 for VIP on a Minecraft Hunger Games server last night 

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## cascabel (Nov 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning bc, bobo,Bd.....oh and meph
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



and cas. i'm always here. i just don't post as much as i'd like to. 

and hello BC. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I have $184 left. Paid $16 for VIP on a Minecraft Hunger Games server last night
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



At this rate your gonna have just enough money to buy a Nokia n8.

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I have $184 left. Paid $16 for VIP on a Minecraft Hunger Games server last night
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Just to make you jealous... probably getting an s3 today 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh and cas, didn't see you lurking. But I've already said hi once, or is it twice? I forget

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Oh and cas, didn't see you lurking. But I've already said hi once, or is it twice? I forget
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



You killed it 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Nov 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You killed it
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hey proto. you killed the thread.








danm it i did it again. :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## werked (Nov 18, 2012)

Morning all. 



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Question:  can a mod thank a post in OT?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, def good advice.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Just to make you jealous... probably getting an s3 today
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You suck.

Nah I'm getting probqbly either: Droid Razr (battery puts me off tho), OG Atrix or Xperia play most likely

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> You suck.
> 
> Nah I'm getting probqbly either: Droid Razr (battery puts me off tho), OG Atrix or Xperia play most likely
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Buy RAZR MAXX

Sent from my MB526


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> You suck.
> 
> Nah I'm getting probqbly either: Droid Razr (battery puts me off tho), OG Atrix or Xperia play most likely
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Xperia play ftw!!! 

Also I made you an offer for your touch pro 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 18, 2012)

I think we should protest against the loss of the thanks button by posting that thanks button pic on every post we want to thank.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I think we should protest against the loss of the thanks button by posting that thanks button pic on every post we want to thank.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Screenshot one and cut it out and start posting!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I think we should protest against the loss of the thanks button by posting that thanks button pic on every post we want to thank.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I already had that idea 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I already had that idea
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Coolstorybro.jpg

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Screenshot one and cut it out and start posting!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Not the real one, the giant one with the hand on it. Somebody post that

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Coolstorybro.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I thought so 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Not the real one, the giant one with the hand on it. Somebody post that
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Boo!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Boo!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



You can use whatever you want  the point is that we show them the whole point of the thanks button was to stop the useless "thanks" posts. I couldn't care less if it didn't count on the meter, it's just a way to show appreciation.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2012)

what, this one

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 18, 2012)

There's an idea: let people have the thanks button, just don't have it count on the meter.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

This one?
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> what, this one
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse





Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You can use whatever you want  the point is that we show them the whole point of the thanks button was to stop the useless "thanks" posts. I couldn't care less if it didn't count on the meter, it's just a way to show appreciation.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> This one?
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse





Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 18, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Buy RAZR MAXX
> 
> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse



I would but I don't have enough moneyz



BeerChameleon said:


> Xperia play ftw!!!
> 
> Also I made you an offer for your touch pro
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



haha screen is a bit small and the phone itself is a bit lowend for my tastes

And, haha, no...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I would but I don't have enough moneyz
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But it has a slide out controller!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## JimJam707 (Nov 18, 2012)

DanWilson said:


> You forget where you hid it? Damn bro. That's the one thing you didn't tell me. Or that I can't remember.
> 
> Now, finally, sleep. I'll talk to y'all laters. But i should sleep now.
> Night *****es.
> ...

Click to collapse



And he was never heard from again...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 18, 2012)

JimJam707 said:


> And he was never heard from again...

Click to collapse



That's what you call a long time to take replying to someone 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

JimJam707 said:


> And he was never heard from again...

Click to collapse



Or was he............? O.O

What's up man? How you been?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2012)

JimJam707 said:


> And he was never heard from again...

Click to collapse



I know you heard from him 

long time no see, Jamie, how are you?


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 18, 2012)

Plastidipping my wheels today while I wait for my quad  


Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Plastidipping my wheels today while I wait for my quad
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX

Click to collapse



Where the heck have you been? 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 11:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 AM ----------

And where's your gnex?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Where the heck have you been?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been in a bad place. My own mind. And I traded it for a RAZR, broke that, then got this maxx

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I've been in a bad place. My own mind. And I traded it for a RAZR, broke that, then got this maxx
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX

Click to collapse



We're always here for you, bro.


How do you like the Maxx?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> We're always here for you, bro.
> 
> 
> How do you like the Maxx?
> ...

Click to collapse



I love it. Signal everywhere, GPS works, and lasts 2 days with my unusually heavy usage. (Facebook, twitter, instagram, games, Pandora, ect.) Every phone should come from the factory with this size battery.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I love it. Signal everywhere, GPS works, and lasts 2 days with my unusually heavy usage. (Facebook, twitter, instagram, games, Pandora, ect.) Every phone should come from the factory with this size battery.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX

Click to collapse








Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 18, 2012)

Stop watt lol I want a maxx so badly...


----------



## undercover (Nov 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Stop watt lol I want a maxx so badly...

Click to collapse



Damn Meph. You have/had the money, get one and stop complaining about wanting a phone. 


Evening everyone  
Got N7 in da house. It's my boy's though, so I don't get to "play" with it.... 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Damn Meph. You have/had the money, get one and stop complaining about wanting a phone.
> 
> 
> Evening everyone
> ...

Click to collapse



eh ignore him, seems like zelendel is about to ban him anyways


----------



## undercover (Nov 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> eh ignore him, seems like zelendel is about to ban him anyways

Click to collapse



Seen that. Meph, zel won't mess about, play nice with him. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Nice! But are you hiding em from sparky? Meanie! OH OHHH Christmas presents next year to him!


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> eh ignore him, seems like zelendel is about to ban him anyways

Click to collapse



yeppers

---------- Post added at 11:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 AM ----------

How is BD feeling to day?


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Seen that. Meph, zel won't mess about, play nice with him.
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



Haha one night I got drunk and went ranting in mod request thread. Zel was actually having a conversation with me being drunk and stupid and all. Then I realized what I had done, didn't even want to go in the thread to see what I had done. Went to the drunk thread and asked for mods to put a word in on me and say I was drunk and didn't mean anything. ctm was just a FSM back then, he chimed in and said it was all good. That was a night. Blacked out on xda.


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I would thank you, but tapatalk is being g4y

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I would thank you, but tapatalk is being g4y
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX

Click to collapse



You wouldn't because thanks have been disabled in OT.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> yeppers
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 AM ----------
> 
> How is BD feeling to day?

Click to collapse



If my head doesn't explode, it'll be a miracle.
Thanks for asking.
How are you and your lovely family doing?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 18, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Damn Meph. You have/had the money, get one and stop complaining about wanting a phone.
> 
> 
> Evening everyone
> ...

Click to collapse



but... I don't have nor did I have the cash to get a razr maxx 

Anywho. I'm off for a little bit. seeya guys.


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey meph, Zelendel edited his post in the mod request thread. Go check it out. Might want to chill man. Ole zel don't play man.


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> If my head doesn't explode, it'll be a miracle.
> Thanks for asking.
> How are you and your lovely family doing?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Doing good, sent the girls to grandmas for the week so I have some time to chill and do some boxing up


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

Tinky, what do you think of the N7? Kinda first impressions of it, feel, screen, construction and such?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey meph, Zelendel edited his post in the mod request thread. Go check it out. Might want to chill man. Ole zel don't play man.

Click to collapse



I know. I'm scared ****less right now.


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You wouldn't because thanks have been disabled in OT.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wow. My heads gonna asplode

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Wow. My heads gonna asplode
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX

Click to collapse



Check out this thread for the posts regarding it.
It was a dark day in OT...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## JimJam707 (Nov 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I know you heard from him
> 
> long time no see, Jamie, how are you?

Click to collapse





boborone said:


> Or was he............? O.O
> 
> What's up man? How you been?

Click to collapse



Drowning in school work, but good otherwise.
You guys?


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I know. I'm scared ****less right now.

Click to collapse



Well dude you need to chill. You try too dam hard to fit in. So in trying to fit in, you annoy the hell out of everybody. It's been my suggestion since you invaded this thread, chill. Trust me man, it'll help you out in real life too, not just xda. Chill. Got alot of people on your bad side. I'm one of em. But now man, I'm trying to help you out for real. Just chill the fck out. Don't post so much. And don't loose your cool with members when you do.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Wow. My heads gonna asplode
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX

Click to collapse



That makes two of us. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## a.cid (Nov 18, 2012)

Guess who's taking a holiday tomorrow? 


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That makes two of us.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I just had a java monster. That might be the reason

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Guess who's taking a holiday tomorrow?
> 
> 
> This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.

Click to collapse



LMAO!!!

Why, cause you can't get to school?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I just had a java monster. That might be the reason
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sick and I have a migraine. That might be my reason. :banghead:

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## undercover (Nov 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Tinky, what do you think of the N7? Kinda first impressions of it, feel, screen, construction and such?

Click to collapse



Still setting it up and trying to gather as much "feeling" about it as I can before my boy takes it away 

Will post mini review in a short while. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm pretty sick and I have a migraine. That might be my reason. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I had one where I couldn't move 2 days ago. Didn't do anything all day 

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> I had one where I couldn't move 2 days ago. Didn't do anything all day
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX

Click to collapse



That sounds like normal watt, why you trying to say a cranium pain made you that way?


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 18, 2012)

4 coats in 

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 18, 2012)

Sup guys...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 18, 2012)

So...who's down for some...pie?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 18, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So...who's down for some...pie?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Some... pie?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> That sounds like normal watt, why you trying to say a cranium pain made you that way?

Click to collapse



I get migraines so bad I literally cannot see. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Some... pie?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You know..."pie".

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I get migraines so bad I literally cannot see.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's the bad one's. You have the real ones. I'm sorry you have to deal with what you do.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah, that's the bad one's. You have the real ones. I'm sorry you have to deal with what you do.

Click to collapse



Thanks. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey werked and bd.

Is it ok to have a chat friend that you've known for many yrs, but she lives on the other side of the planet? She got a hold of me out of the blue this morning. I have always had the biggest crush on her. She is just an amazing person. And HOT. Omg she looks good. But she quit drugs and wants to get back in touch with me now. We both sober, I still smoke, but that's it.

---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 PM ----------

A couple yrs ago






A couple weeks ago (red hair)





Bout a month ago









Cool, hot, lives a block off the beach in Cape Town. I want to go so bad.




Man I hate when the past comes up.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey werked and bd.
> 
> Is it ok to have a chat friend that you've known for many yrs, but she lives on the other side of the planet? She got a hold of me out of the blue this morning. I have always had the biggest crush on her. She is just an amazing person. And HOT. Omg she looks good. But she quit drugs and wants to get back in touch with me now. We both sober, I still smoke, but that's it.

Click to collapse



If your girl knows and is okay with it.
Otherwise, idk. I can't see any real harm in it....but she may disagree.
Sparky knows I post on xda. Doesn't really understand it, but knows about it. Otherwise, I wouldn't do it.
(I still occasionally have to deal with "go and see/talk/whatever (to) your friends on the internet" comments when we fight, but I think he does that out his ignorance of how xda works, more than anything)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## a.cid (Nov 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> Why, cause you can't get to school?

Click to collapse



Dude, college!
I left school like 4 years ago!
Professional course now!


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> If your girl knows and is okay with it.
> Otherwise, idk. I can't see any real harm in it....but she may disagree.
> Sparky knows I post on xda. Doesn't really understand it, but knows about it. Otherwise, I wouldn't do it.
> (I still occasionally have to deal with "go and see/talk/whatever (to) your friends on the internet" comments when we fight, but I think he does that out his ignorance of how xda works, more than anything)
> ...

Click to collapse



See that's the hard part. Cause she's not just a friend. Jerilyn has friends she talks too. Guys that flirt with her, ex's, and others. It doesn't bother me. She stopped talking to guys that just wanted to have sex with her. I trust her and she trusts me. But it's hard to explain this one to her. idk

---------- Post added at 01:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 PM ----------




a.cid said:


> Dude, college!
> I left school like 4 years ago!
> Professional course now!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



College is school. Well maybe a language thing. I was more meaning because of what's going on in the streets you can't make it there. Is that the reason you are not going?


----------



## a.cid (Nov 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> See that's the hard part. Cause she's not just a friend. Jerilyn has friends she talks too. Guys that flirt with her, ex's, and others. It doesn't bother me. She stopped talking to guys that just wanted to have sex with her. I trust her and she trusts me. But it's hard to explain this one to her. idk
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya, they're closing down the city (again) tomorrow...
And I have to commute an hour just to reach there :crying:
If they start any of the violence crap, I won't be able to handle more than 2 at once :banghead:

So another day at home...

@bobo - the question is are you in for the sex?
Most females are *insert word which matches meaning I'm trying to convey*, if they do some act of restraint, they fairly expect you to do the same...

It wouldn't hurt to talk to your girl though...
What was her name again?


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## undercover (Nov 18, 2012)

Bo, feedback you requested. 

Feels very good in hand, not too heavy, but could be lighter. I was sceptical about the build as I went through 8 TF201s and then settled with an ipad2. Not a fan of tegra3 either. But it seems that Google has stepped on someone's **** at Asus and made them take more care of nexus devices. Feels solid, no creaks, almost premium finish. Good screen albeit slightly washed out, but still ok. Resolution is ok too, pixels don't bother much. Using it for apps and stuff is superb. If you do a lot of full website browsing, I'd recommend 10 inch device, this is still too small. Videos are surprisingly quite watchable on that size though. Basically a throw around device for random stuff. Music, videos, some browsing, a lot more comfortable use of apps than on the phone. Basically a good size/easy to carry around media device. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Ya, they're closing down the city (again) tomorrow...
> And I have to commute an hour just to reach there :crying:
> If they start any of the violence crap, I won't be able to handle more than 2 at once :banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



"her" who? The old one I'm talking to now? Or the one I have at least 4 nights a week, my girlfriend? The other one is is about 5k miles away on another continent. We've known eachother for many many yrs. I actually would leave America on the chance to go see her, and her country. Both are beautiful.

---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Bo, feedback you requested.
> 
> Feels very good in hand, not too heavy, but could be lighter. I was sceptical about the build as I went through 8 TF201s and then settled with an ipad2. Not a fan of tegra3 either. But it seems that Google has stepped on someone's **** at Asus and made them take more care of nexus devices. Feels solid, no creaks, almost premium finish. Good screen albeit slightly washed out, but still ok. Resolution is ok too, pixels don't bother much. Using it for apps and stuff is superb. If you do a lot of full website browsing, I'd recommend 10 inch device, this is still too small. Videos are surprisingly quite watchable on that size though. Basically a throw around device for random stuff. Music, videos, some browsing, a lot more comfortable use of apps than on the phone. Basically a good size/easy to carry around media device.
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



How about outside? How is viewing in the sun? I have a nook color now, and I can see it perfectly outside. That was a big point in their advertising against the ipad back in the day. Thing is, it's very limited in what I can do with it. So a new 7" tablet for that cheap, with aosp, and the hardware and support it will have are all very appealing. And viewing outdoors is a big point for me.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 18, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## a.cid (Nov 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> "her" who? The old one I'm talking to now? Or the one I have at least 4 nights a week, my girlfriend? The other one is is about 5k miles away on another continent. We've known eachother for many many yrs. I actually would leave America on the chance to go see her, and her country. Both are beautiful.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I meant your current girlfriend...
Your friend, if she contacted you first, seems pretty comfortable around you...shouldn't be a problem...


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## undercover (Nov 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> How about outside? How is viewing in the sun? I have a nook color now, and I can see it perfectly outside. That was a big point in their advertising against the ipad back in the day. Thing is, it's very limited in what I can do with it. So a new 7" tablet for that cheap, with aosp, and the hardware and support it will have are all very appealing. And viewing outdoors is a big point for me.

Click to collapse



That is something i'll have to test tomorrow. Night here.


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey werked and bd.
> 
> Is it ok to have a chat friend that you've known for many yrs, but she lives on the other side of the planet? She got a hold of me out of the blue this morning. I have always had the biggest crush on her. She is just an amazing person. And HOT. Omg she looks good. But she quit drugs and wants to get back in touch with me now. We both sober, I still smoke, but that's it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dooooooooooo ettttttttt. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Dooooooooooo ettttttttt.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX

Click to collapse



How old you think she is?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 18, 2012)

Trollin' Minecraft style...

https://twitter.com/Mephikun1/status/270256890125094912/photo/1


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 18, 2012)

Had to share this from task650 rom thread... LMAO










boborone said:


> How old you think she is?

Click to collapse



47?


----------



## werked (Nov 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> See that's the hard part. Cause she's not just a friend. Jerilyn has friends she talks too. Guys that flirt with her, ex's, and others. It doesn't bother me. She stopped talking to guys that just wanted to have sex with her. I trust her and she trusts me. But it's hard to explain this one to her. idk
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here's my opinion....
I think that you have to decide what you want. Are you happy where you are with your current?? It seems that just a few convos with your old friend have brought up some feelings that you never really let go. Two things....
1.  Don't settle for something you aren't truly happy with.
2.  Don't do your gf a disservice by not telling her what's going on and how you feel.
Now, with that said....
If this old friend is just someone u think is hot and have sexual feelings only for her, don't blow a relationship for a little sexual gratification. I don't really know where I'm going with this lol....so, bottom line....do what you feel is right but think long and hard about what that is....and don't leave your girl in the dark if you do decide to explore this other option.


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Here's my opinion....
> I think that you have to decide what you want. Are you happy where you are with your current?? It seems that just a few convos with your old friend have brought up some feelings that you never really let go. Two things....
> 1.  Don't settle for something you aren't truly happy with.
> 2.  Don't do your gf a disservice by not telling her what's going on and how you feel.
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool thanks. I would leave and go to South Africa for two reasons. Her, and the country. And going there would be like going back in time about 10 yrs as far as culture goes. They are playing some of the styles of music we had a long while back. At least in electronic music. And that's cool for me. I could roll with the best of em. That was my prime. Even if nothing happened, I'd give the place a chance. I've met quite a few people down there, I like em all. Just a cool place. And honestly, I'm getting sick of all the white trash here. I'm so ready for a change. But yes, I do love my girl.

---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------

Seriously. If you are at a puter, go here and turn off labels and turn on photos after you check the are out. Such an awesome place. They have dance parties on the beach, mountains, and surfing, hiking, lots of music. Awesome place.

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=cape...gl=us&ei=0kypUJPrBZSRhQfq5YCoAQ&ved=0CN8BELYD

---------- Post added at 03:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------

Here you go, check this out

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1753419

Flip through some of those


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 18, 2012)

Just picked up an s3


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Just picked up an s3

Click to collapse



Cool... Which color?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Nov 18, 2012)

The city is on a point. Surrounded by this

http://www.wavescape.co.za/tools/webcams/kommetjie.html


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 18, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Cool... Which color?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



White. Wanted black but they didn't have it, got a gray case. ROM suggestions anyone? Heard task's and slick were the big ones.

---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------




TonyStark said:


> Had to share this from task650 rom thread... LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol yeah, saw that when quasi linked to that thread yesterday.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Just picked up an s3

Click to collapse



Enjoy:good:


----------



## werked (Nov 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> White. Wanted black but they didn't have it, got a gray case. ROM suggestions anyone? Heard task's and slick were the big ones.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've used both tasks ROM and Slim. I'm currently using Slim and I have 0 complaints. Can't go wrong with either....but I was having in call echo problem with tasks so decided to give slim a try.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> White. Wanted black but they didn't have it, got a gray case. ROM suggestions anyone? Heard task's and slick were the big ones.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gonna get a white one for my mom...

Don't know any good ROMs but I have heard about slim bean being good 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 18, 2012)

werked said:


> I've used both tasks ROM and Slim. I'm currently using Slim and I have 0 complaints. Can't go wrong with either....but I was having in call echo problem with tasks so decided to give slim a try.

Click to collapse



^++

CM10 is great with it's OTA updates as well


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 18, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> ^++
> 
> CM10 is great with it's OTA updates as well

Click to collapse



Think I'll be trying SlimBean, want something other than CM10 or AOKP as those were pretty much my only options on my other phone. Thanks though. Will definitely check out task's AOKP as well.


----------



## werked (Nov 18, 2012)

Proto....Couldn't quote your post.
I ran both slim bean with included kernel and with lean kernel....lean is supposed to have good battery life and stability. Can't really speak on which is better as I've not been using it long enough....just an FYI though in case you wanna try it.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 18, 2012)

S3 is unlocked... think I'm going with slim, will check out lean kernel.

---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 PM ----------

What should I do for recovery? Was using 4EXT before on the dinc2, loved it. Don't see CWM and don't particularly like TWRP, is that the only way to go?


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 18, 2012)

Wheels are done!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX


----------



## werked (Nov 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> S3 is unlocked... think I'm going with slim, will check out lean kernel.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 PM ----------
> 
> What should I do for recovery? Was using 4EXT before on the dinc2, loved it. Don't see CWM and don't particularly like TWRP, is that the only way to go?

Click to collapse



I use CWM.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 18, 2012)

How are the LiquidSmooth and Eclipse ROMs? Look pretty interesting.

---------- Post added at 05:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 PM ----------




werked said:


> I use CWM.

Click to collapse



Guess I'll have to look harder then. /effort

---------- Post added at 05:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 PM ----------




watt9493 said:


> Wheels are done!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX

Click to collapse



Looks good.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> S3 is unlocked... think I'm going with slim, will check out lean kernel.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 PM ----------
> 
> What should I do for recovery? Was using 4EXT before on the dinc2, loved it. Don't see CWM and don't particularly like TWRP, is that the only way to go?

Click to collapse



Cwm FTW 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Nov 18, 2012)

No 4EXT for s3? I'd be gutted if I had had s3....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 18, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> No 4EXT for s3? I'd be gutted if I had had s3....

Click to collapse



4EXT is the best... CWM isn't bad though.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> No 4EXT for s3? I'd be gutted if I had had s3....

Click to collapse



Bugger, not another consideration. I think 4ext off the best, I'd hate to go back to cwm. Evening all

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Bugger, not another consideration. I think 4ext off the best, I'd hate to go back to cwm. Evening all
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Honestly I wouldn't see that as a terrible downside to it... the features of 4EXT are nice, but for the amount of times you actually use them, it isn't something that would put me off buying it.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Honestly I wouldn't see that as a terrible downside to it... the features of 4EXT are nice, but for the amount of times you actually use them, it isn't something that would put me off buying it.

Click to collapse



To be honest, I've been flashing  three roms with every new build, nk111's cm10, pacman, and andromadus, and just recently the venom saga so I get quite a lot of use out of it. 

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## werked (Nov 19, 2012)

Had to share....coconut shrimp, asparagus w/ hollandaise sauce, panko bread crumbs and goat cheese, bacon garlic n cheese mashed potatoes and tomato basil bread. Ahhhhhh.....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2012)

werked said:


> Had to share....coconut shrimp, asparagus w/ hollandaise sauce, panko bread crumbs and goat cheese, bacon garlic n cheese mashed potatoes and tomato basil bread. Ahhhhhh.....

Click to collapse



Yummy

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Honestly I wouldn't see that as a terrible downside to it... the features of 4EXT are nice, but for the amount of times you actually use them, it isn't something that would put me off buying it.

Click to collapse



Proto
I use TWRP. LOVE IT.
(I use 4ext, on the Amaze)
I like PA on the S3.
Just another opinion.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Proto
> I use TWRP. LOVE IT.
> (I use 4ext, on the Amaze)
> I like PA on the S3.
> ...

Click to collapse



How different/same is the team win to 4ext

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Proto
> I use TWRP. LOVE IT.
> (I use 4ext, on the Amaze)
> I like PA on the S3.
> ...

Click to collapse



I loved PA on the dinc2, have used TWRP on my TF300T since it's pretty much all we got and wasn't really impressed with it. Thanks for the ideas, I will definitely be looking at PA too.


----------



## boborone (Nov 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> How different/same is the team win to 4ext
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



A recovery is a recovery IMO. Some have more flair, but all have done what I need em to do.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I loved PA on the dinc2, have used TWRP on my TF300T since it's pretty much all we got and wasn't really impressed with it. Thanks for the ideas, I will definitely be looking at PA too.

Click to collapse



Make sure you back up your IMEI using peoplearmy's tool. Some have reported losing their IMEI while using CWM. AFAIK, no one has lost their IMEI while using TWRP. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Nov 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Make sure you back up your IMEI using peoplearmy's tool. Some have reported losing their IMEI while using CWM. AFAIK, no one has lost their IMEI while using TWRP.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Can you not do it with root explorer?

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## trell959 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey there, Trell.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Can you not do it with root explorer?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



No. The efs folder no longer contains the IMEI data. It's on an encrypted partition and you need to use a Qualcomm tool to back it up. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 08:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------

Useful info for anyone with a S3 or interested in getting one
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=29514187

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Make sure you back up your IMEI using peoplearmy's tool. Some have reported losing their IMEI while using CWM. AFAIK, no one has lost their IMEI while using TWRP.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I backed it up with this method http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1852255


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I backed it up with this method http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1852255

Click to collapse



Do you have a US variant or the int'l?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Do you have a US variant or the int'l?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



US, Verizon.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> US, Verizon.

Click to collapse



Do both. It can't hurt. I've done both now. I had my phone since launch day. I did the Qualcomm tool backup method when they developed it. Now I've done the one you just linked too.
So thanks for showing me that method of IMEI backup. 
(note: I've flashed tons of ROMs on this phone with TWRP, and never had an issue)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Do both. It can't hurt. I've done both now. I had my phone since launch day. I did the Qualcomm tool backup method when they developed it. Now I've done the one you just linked too.
> So thanks for showing me that method of IMEI backup.
> (note: I've flashed tons of ROMs on this phone with TWRP, and never had an issue)
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I tried the one you linked, but when I call *#7284# the call actually goes through and plays some "You have reached verizon" loop, I'll try the directions for AOSP, but I'm on stock atm.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I tried the one you linked, but when I call *#7284# the call actually goes through and plays some "You have reached verizon" loop, I'll try the directions for AOSP, but I'm on stock atm.

Click to collapse



That was from the Tmo forums. (Sorry)...there should be a version of the tool in every variant's forum (CDMA dialer codes are obviously different)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------







Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## boborone (Nov 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. The efs folder no longer contains the IMEI data. It's on an encrypted partition and you need to use a Qualcomm tool to back it up.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What purpose, from an OEM standpoint, does that serve? Why would Samsung do that?  Are they turning into Motorola? 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## undercover (Nov 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> A recovery is a recovery IMO. Some have more flair, but all have done what I need em to do.
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Yup. A vehicle is a vehicle. But some with more bells and whistles and are more reliable than others. They both get you from A to B, but some will force you to open windows to be cool, wind them windows down by hand,have no power steering and may break down along the way, others will be reliable and offer you all the benefits of electrics and climate control. 
I've been troubleshooting Sensation well over a year now, and when "things" happen with Cwm, 4ext is always spot on. Also the beauty of using it with Recovery Control app. Download a zip, click on it, open with 4ext recovery Control, set all the options you wan (wipe, backup, this and that) add another 3 zips if you need, press ok and go for a coffee. Come back, enter pin and you are done  

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> What purpose, from an OEM standpoint, does that serve? Why would Samsung do that?  Are they turning into Motorola?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Apparently.
It is (from my understanding) actually spread across five different partitions (some of them encrypted)
It is indeed ridiculous and unnecessary.


Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## trell959 (Nov 19, 2012)

werked said:


> Hey there, Trell.

Click to collapse



Hey werked 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Yup. A vehicle is a vehicle. But some with more bells and whistles and are more reliable than others. They both get you from A to B, but some will force you to open windows to be cool, wind them windows down by hand,have no power steering and may break down along the way, others will be reliable and offer you all the benefits of electrics and climate control.
> I've been troubleshooting Sensation well over a year now, and when "things" happen with Cwm, 4ext is always spot on. Also the beauty of using it with Recovery Control app. Download a zip, click on it, open with 4ext recovery Control, set all the options you wan (wipe, backup, this and that) add another 3 zips if you need, press ok and go for a coffee. Come back, enter pin and you are done
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



I haven't used CWM on my last four devices. 
Seems like there's always issues with it.
I just wait until there's an alternative recovery before I root (cuz I don't just root, I ALWAYS root and flash a custom recovery)....

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Hey werked
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi Trell

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## undercover (Nov 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Apparently.
> It is (from my understanding) actually spread across five different partitions (some of them encrypted)
> It is indeed ridiculous and unnecessary.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is ridiculous and pita for Samsung users that like to tinker, but it's a must that they lock it as much as they can. If you make access to imei too easy, you let all the bloody thieves do as they pleased. 
The only thing I don't understand is why people on Samsung keep loosing it. I've never heard of HTC doing that. Mind you, once s-off, it's a simple matter of oem writeimei.. Not sure how it works on Sammy. 


Re what you said about recovery. I've also always used different ones. Tbh, everything that comes from cm seems to be half arsed, it's the great device specific devs that iron out all issues and make roms brilliant. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> It is ridiculous and pita for Samsung users that like to tinker, but it's a must that they lock it as much as they can. If you make access to imei too easy, you let all the bloody thieves do as they pleased.
> The only thing I don't understand is why people on Samsung keep loosing it. I've never heard of HTC doing that. Mind you, once s-off, it's a simple matter of oem writeimei.. Not sure how it works on Sammy.
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



It's BECAUSE of the WAY they do it. 
The first device I experienced the IMEI loss issue was on the Nexus S. That device required a simple backup of the efs folder and you were good. It gets more ridiculous with each device they put out.
Unfortunately, (and I mean this from the bottom of my heart) HTC has gone to far with the locked bootloaders and their half a$$ed HTCdev unlock.
I hate to admit it, but Samsung has got them beat (IMO) in the hardware department and with the exception of the efs partition(s) and the IMEI issue, they've got better support from devs (especially non exynos based devices going forward apparently)






I may go back to being a Nexus only chick. It was easier that way.
Sigh

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 19, 2012)

Little info that was in the backup thread I linked earlier about the IMEI loss:


> The theory is that the S3 has, in the boot process, a routine which is "tripped" when it detects an error condition. This routine is designed to "save" your IMEI by restoring images from two built-in backup blocks. The problem is, it actually does the opposite; for whatever boneheaded reason, the default backup blocks contain dummy images with an IMEI of 0 and no carrier identification. This is why your phone forgets what carrier it's on and what its IMEI number is; the restore routine actually overwrites the phone's only copy of the IMEI data with a dummy. Because much more data is lost than just the IMEI, this is also why a QPST injection (not a QCN restore) persistently leaves you on roaming.

Click to collapse



Sounds more like it was a restore safeguard gone wrong, and that first method in the thread should stop it from happening. It's not like they're going Motorola and trying to brick you for rooting it, they're just dumb


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I may go back to being a Nexus only chick. It was easier that way.
> Sigh
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Come to the nexus side... We have cookies!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 19, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Come to the nexus side... We have cookies!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I would, but the Nexus 4 isn't available for Verizon mad: ) and I wasn't getting the gnex :silly:

---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------

I couldn't find that thread for vzw BD, so I just used the commands that were supposed to be used on AOSP, backing it up now, thanks. Never hurts to have too many backups for something like that.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I would, but the Nexus 4 isn't available for Verizon mad: ) and I wasn't getting the gnex :silly:

Click to collapse



Yes they should have had the nexus for at least one of the BIG carriers... And no LTE was really stupid...

And get a load of this!! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1999345

Not sure if its true but if it is... That's ridiculous

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Come to the nexus side... We have cookies!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I had both the N1 and the NS. 

I skipped the GNex because the hardware was underwhelming at best.
I think it's time. (although, even the NS suffered from the IMEI loss issue)

I miss "fastboot oem unlock"
I think that is one of the most beautiful phrases ever typed in (a) terminal (window)
Also, cookies...I like cookies. 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Little info that was in the backup thread I linked earlier about the IMEI loss:
> 
> Sounds more like it was a restore safeguard gone wrong, and that first method in the thread should stop it from happening. It's not like they're going Motorola and trying to brick you for rooting it, they're just dumb

Click to collapse



Samsung has been dumb about this for awhile though. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I had both the N1 and the NS.
> 
> I skipped the GNex because the hardware was underwhelming at best.
> I think it's time. (although, even the NS suffered from the IMEI loss issue)
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh the speed of the unlocking process... Unbelievable.


And I also like cookies... Especially the chewy gooey ones... They taste gooood

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Oh the speed of the unlocking process... Unbelievable.
> 
> 
> And I also like cookies... Especially the chewy gooey ones... They taste gooood
> ...

Click to collapse



I like crispy butter cookies. They go nicely with my coffee. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I like crispy butter cookies. They go nicely with my coffee.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Very nice... Well I'm going to eat a few cookies and get some sleep... Night 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi everyone!




Hey Trell you online?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi everyone.

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## trell959 (Nov 19, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am, but I'm typing out an essay. I'll be done in an hour or so.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Hey meph

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Trell
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Hello bd

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I am, but I'm typing out an essay. I'll be done in an hour or so.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Alright, well check out the Whip thread when you get a chance. I put that stupid roof racks are rice kid in his place.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 19, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Alright, well check out the Whip thread when you get a chance. I put that stupid roof racks are rice kid in his place.

Click to collapse



Thanks. I was actually going to go set that dumbass in his place. You got it handled though

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Thanks. I was actually going to go set that dumbass in his place. You got it handled though
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You gotta love kids who haven't a clue as to what they are talking about.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 19, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> You gotta love kids who haven't a clue as to what they are talking about.

Click to collapse



^ you just explained most of the kids at my school with nice cars. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Nov 19, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> You gotta love kids who haven't a clue as to what they are talking about.

Click to collapse



^this just described half of XDA 


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 19, 2012)

a.cid said:


> ^this just described half of XDA
> 
> 
> This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Nov 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're up later than usual today...
Any reason?


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 19, 2012)

a.cid said:


> You're up later than usual today...
> Any reason?
> 
> 
> This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.

Click to collapse



I have an essay to type. And I'm procrastinating.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 19, 2012)

So I guess it's official. I'm getting the canon t3i for Christmas. Just set my mom up with an Amazon account and ordered a bunch of accessories. Scoured the net and found it online for $180 off msrp. Spent half what was saved on Amazon for goodies to go along with it. I'm pretty freaking excited! 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## ssCISengineer (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 19, 2012)

ssCISengineer said:


> Hello
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 19, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 19, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



*thanks* (yeah I have to post here to thank you guys now )

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi all

* Coolest place on XDA *


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hi all
> 
> * Coolest place on XDA *

Click to collapse



Stop posting that link here


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Stop posting that link here

Click to collapse



Its my sig 


* Coolest place on XDA *


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 19, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Its my sig
> 
> 
> * Coolest place on XDA *

Click to collapse



Get a new sig.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Its my sig
> 
> 
> * Coolest place on XDA *

Click to collapse



well, remove your sig when posting here
This is the Mafia thread, show some respect


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 19, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Get a new sig.

Click to collapse



Better?

*StormMcCloud is number 1 *


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2012)

Good morning all

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Better?
> 
> *StormMcCloud is number 1 *

Click to collapse



yes


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 19, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Better?
> 
> *StormMcCloud is number 1 *

Click to collapse



Much better.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Morning jugg


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 19, 2012)

Mornin Juggles.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2012)

Morning storm,pp. How are you both. It's brass monkeys here this morning

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning storm,pp. How are you both. It's brass monkeys here this morning
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



I'm fine. Thanks for asking


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning storm,pp. How are you both. It's brass monkeys here this morning
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Hey jug


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2012)

Morning husam

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2012)

Morning

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



morning bd, check your twitter


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> morning bd, check your twitter

Click to collapse



Check your pm

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 19, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hi all
> 
> * Coolest place on XDA *

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> Stop posting that link here

Click to collapse




ppero196 said:


> Its my sig * Coolest place on XDA *

Click to collapse




StormMcCloud said:


> Get a new sig.

Click to collapse




husam666 said:


> well, remove your sig when posting here
> This is the Mafia thread, show some respect

Click to collapse



So essentially everyone who feels left out by us, decided go form their own special group in protest?
Lol




Babydoll25 said:


> Morning
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Indeed. Morning.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So essentially everyone who feels left out by us, decided go form their own special group in protest?
> Lol
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yep, exactly


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So essentially everyone who feels left out by us, decided go form their own special group in protest?
> Lol
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



how are you doing?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Check your pm
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Check your PM.

Also, if you and dex agree, then we'll need to forward to Hussam, Trell, Watt, and Beer.

~Jase


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Check your PM.
> 
> Also, if you and dex agree, then we'll need to forward to Hussam, Trell, Watt, and Beer.
> 
> ~Jase

Click to collapse



okay..


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> how are you doing?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Heh, I'm alive. I have my first day of work in 2 hours and I'm wired on caffeine. I shouldn't have napped yesterday afternoon LOL.

It's messing up my circadian rhythm.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Check your PM.
> 
> Also, if you and dex agree, then we'll need to forward to Hussam, Trell, Watt, and Beer.
> 
> ~Jase

Click to collapse



Responded.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Responded.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Done. So how's the cab world?

Bracing for Thanksgiving/Black Friday?

~Jaseglenn4


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Heh, I'm alive. I have my first day of work in 2 hours and I'm wired on caffeine. I shouldn't have napped yesterday afternoon LOL.
> 
> It's messing up my circadian rhythm.

Click to collapse



I'm glad you're back to work and your move went okay.




Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm glad you're back to work and your move went okay.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Done. So how's the cab world?
> 
> Bracing for Thanksgiving/Black Friday?
> 
> ~Jaseglenn4

Click to collapse



Ugh. Don't ask. Lol. I'm short cars AND it's the start of our busy season. :banghead:
I'm bracing for the next month. It will be an utter busy mess until after New Year's....no rest for the weary, I guess.
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 19, 2012)

Hmm...I have to decide if I want to drive to Florida today or sleep and wait till tomorrow.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ugh. Don't ask. Lol. I'm short cars AND it's the start of our busy season. :banghead:
> I'm bracing for the next month. It will be an utter busy mess until after New Year's....no rest for the weary, I guess.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



LOOOOL.

Wait until New Year's eve...*shudder*



StormMcCloud said:


> Hmm...I have to decide if I want to drive to Florida today or sleep and wait till tomorrow.

Click to collapse



Sleep.

Take it from someone who did the twenty hour drive from Florida to Northern Illinois in one shot...sleep was my best friend before hand. If I hadn't, I probably would have died somewhere in the mountains of the Carolinas.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Sleep.
> 
> Take it from someone who did the twenty hour drive from Florida to Northern Illinois in one shot...sleep was my best friend before hand. If I hadn't, I probably would have died somewhere in the mountains of the Carolinas.

Click to collapse



I've done Atlanta to Boston with only 5 hours. I think I will sleep first though. Especially since not going till tomorrow means I won't be forced to go to Disney World with my parents and my niece.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> LOOOOL.
> 
> Wait until New Year's eve...*shudder*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hate New Years. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 05:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 AM ----------








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I hate New Years. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Normally on New Year's I go out to a bunch of bars with Army buddies, get completely wasted, and end up taking a ca-...

Never mind.

~Jase


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Normally on New Year's I go out to a bunch of bars with Army buddies, get completely wasted, and end up taking a ca-...
> 
> Never mind.
> 
> ~Jase

Click to collapse



Everyone ends up doing that....hence that particular holiday hate. 
Just try not to be too obnoxious to the driver, eh? These guys work hard to get you home safely. 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Everyone ends up doing that....hence that particular holiday hate.
> Just try not to be too obnoxious to the driver, eh? These guys work hard to get you home safely.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



It's not the obnoxiousness, it's the projectile vomitti-

NVM. I'll be nice to him/her.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> It's not the obnoxiousness, it's the projectile vomitti-
> 
> NVM. I'll be nice to him/her.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know ALL ABOUT IT. :banghead:
Don't do THAT, either. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, I know ALL ABOUT IT. :banghead:
> Don't do THAT, either.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



What about blacking out in the back of the cab?

Or...dying in the back seat of the cab on the drive home...?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> What about blacking out in the back of the cab?
> 
> Or...dying in the back seat of the cab on the drive home...?

Click to collapse



Blacking out?
You're waking up in the drunk tank, my friend. :beer:
Dying?
The ummm.....morgue? (and not waking up, apparently  )

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Blacking out?
> You're waking up in the drunk tank, my friend. :beer:
> Dying?
> The ummm.....morgue? (and not waking up, apparently  )
> ...

Click to collapse



Awww, that's no fun.

If I die in your cab, just put sunglasses on me and leave me there. LOL


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Awww, that's no fun.
> 
> If I die in your cab, just put sunglasses on me and leave me there. LOL

Click to collapse




I'm thinking...that neither the driver....nor the customers being to be picked up after you...ya know....expired....would appreciate me doing that. 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 19, 2012)

Morning 

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2012)

Morning watt,Bd

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 19, 2012)

Morning everyone. Loving the S3


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2012)

I haz teh hipstuh scarf





























Please don't kill me


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 19, 2012)

After years of spotty 3G... 4G is so damn fast.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I haz teh hipstuh scarf
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We already knew that. 
I'll reserve the brick for a more serious offense. 
Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 08:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 AM ----------

Moon-doggie is yelling out the window....at....other birds?? :what:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> We already knew that.
> I'll reserve the brick for a more serious offense.
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your kindness


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Thank you for your kindness

Click to collapse



You are welcome. 





Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 19, 2012)

Good morning...

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## trell959 (Nov 19, 2012)

Sup guys.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ssCISengineer (Nov 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 19, 2012)

ssCISengineer said:


> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Uhm... gtfo?

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## trell959 (Nov 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Uhm... gtfo?
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Sigh. He was in here yesterday too.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2012)

Morning trell, meph have you still not got a phone yet?

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## trell959 (Nov 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning trell, meph have you still not got a phone yet?
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Morning sir.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Nov 19, 2012)

morning jugg, trell, meph, and those i didn't mention. i'm never sure who's online. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## trell959 (Nov 19, 2012)

cascabel said:


> morning jugg, trell, meph, and those i didn't mention. i'm never sure who's online.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Good morning.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2012)

Morning cas

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning trell, meph have you still not got a phone yet?
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



No phone. Idk what I wann aget yet haha

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## werked (Nov 19, 2012)

Good Morning, everyone. Hope you all are doing supa dupa today.


----------



## werked (Nov 19, 2012)

Wtfisthis.jpg and y he n mi casa


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2012)

Morning werked, that a big beasty you've got there.......

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------

Seen this?http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34352575

** Off-Topic Images Thread **

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## trell959 (Nov 19, 2012)

werked said:


> Wtfisthis.jpg and y he n mi casa

Click to collapse



Gross! Kill it with fire!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning werked, that a big beasty you've got there.......
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, he's beastly and someone needs to come remove him.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2012)

werked said:


> Yes, he's beastly and someone needs to come remove him.

Click to collapse




Ya wuss

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2012)

Free TURKEY! yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaah!


Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 09:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------




werked said:


> Yes, he's beastly and someone needs to come remove him.

Click to collapse



Automatic brick launcher set to kill (instead of stun)?? 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Nov 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Free TURKEY! yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaah!
> 
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> ...

Click to collapse



I got this.....on ma way werked!

Oh hooray, my donut stix are not made by Hostess. And I was right. They are stocking loads of Tasty Kake now. How'd you get free turkey?

And Trell, get to school.


----------



## werked (Nov 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Ya wuss
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Yes i am 







trell959 said:


> Gross! Kill it with fire!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




i don't wanna get that close






Babydoll25 said:


> Free TURKEY! yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaah!
> 
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> ...

Click to collapse




yes!! Can I borrow yours, mines in the shop??






boborone said:


> I got this.....on ma way werked!
> 
> Oh hooray, my donut stix are not made by Hostess. And I was right. They are stocking loads of Tasty Kake now. How'd you get free turkey?
> 
> And Trell, get to school.

Click to collapse



Hurry


----------



## boborone (Nov 19, 2012)

Awesome police force is awesome

http://spdblotter.seattle.gov/2012/11/09/marijwhatnow-a-guide-to-legal-marijuana-use-in-seattle/


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 19, 2012)

werked said:


> Wtfisthis.jpg and y he n mi casa

Click to collapse



Ah. He's so tiny.

Roll him in some batter and cover with chocolate. Serve chilled. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## werked (Nov 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Ah. He's so tiny.
> 
> Roll him in some batter and cover with chocolate. Serve chilled.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



 ohgodgross.jpg


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 19, 2012)

Goo money mornin ta ya all


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 19, 2012)

My dog is spazzing out. seriously. he's all over the place.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Ah. He's so tiny.
> 
> Roll him in some batter and cover with chocolate. Serve chilled.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse








Yummm crispy fried critter

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> My dog is spazzing out. seriously. he's all over the place.

Click to collapse



Keep him away from the catnip:good:


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2012)

Afternoon Tony

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## werked (Nov 19, 2012)

Forgot to tell you guys I bought myself a lil firepower yestiddy.:thumbup: glock 27


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2012)

werked said:


> Forgot to tell you guys I bought myself a lil firepower yestiddy.:thumbup: glock 27

Click to collapse



Do we get a pic of you holding it?

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 19, 2012)

@jugg

thankyoubutton.jpg


----------



## werked (Nov 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Do we get a pic of you holding it?
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Maybe, I'll try and get one. Also have a pic of me with my other toy....I'll post them both later when I have some time to get on the PC.


----------



## undercover (Nov 19, 2012)

werked said:


> Maybe, I'll try and get one. Also have a pic of me with my other toy....I'll post them both later when I have some time to get on the PC.

Click to collapse



Still waiting..... 


And hola to everyone! 

Bo. Couldn't test brightness much, as we had a very overcast day. Living in UK means we might have to wait a long time till we get a sunny day. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## boborone (Nov 19, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Still waiting.....
> 
> 
> And hola to everyone!
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha it's cool man. Only reason I ask is cause the only review of the screen is the resolution, not brightness or viewing quality.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2012)

Afternoon Tinky,bobo

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 19, 2012)

Just updated tapatalk, I like how it tells you how many minutes ago posts were if its under a certain time.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 19, 2012)

Morning,Afternoon and evening mafia!!

How is everyone? 

I just sent away my note 10.1 

But its for the best and I will be getting a jeep soon hopefully


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> I got this.....on ma way werked!
> 
> Oh hooray, my donut stix are not made by Hostess. And I was right. They are stocking loads of Tasty Kake now. How'd you get free turkey?
> 
> And Trell, get to school.

Click to collapse



Spend a certain amount in a month and they deduct the price of the turkey.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 19, 2012)

Any way to stop the home button from unlocking the screen? Running slimbean. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Any way to stop the home button from unlocking the screen? Running slimbean.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Remap the home button?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Remap the home button?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



You can remap Capacitive Navigation?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You can remap Capacitive Navigation?

Click to collapse



Umm, yeah. 

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You can remap Capacitive Navigation?

Click to collapse



The S3 does NOT, have a capacitive home button. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Remap the home button?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Doesn't let me do that... there's an option to enable/disable unlocking with the home button, but it does it whether that's checked or not.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The S3 does NOT, have a capacitive home button.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Oh well whatever type of home button it has. That is cool that you can remap it


----------



## boborone (Nov 19, 2012)

bd, david, dex, hussam, skinny

I shared something with you guys on G+

Please look at it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> bd, david, dex, hussam, skinny
> 
> I shared something with you guys on G+
> 
> Please look at it.

Click to collapse



Read the email, I didn't even know my G+ was still activated. I though I disabled it


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2012)

I've only just been notified by Twitter I've got some more followers, you do all realise that what I post is mainly [email protected] don't you.

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------

What's everyone up to today

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## a.cid (Nov 19, 2012)

Sleeping zzzzzz


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I've only just been notified by Twitter I've got some more followers, you do all realise that what I post is mainly [email protected] don't you.
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You got followed by me 

* Coolest place on XDA *


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 19, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> You got followed by me
> 
> * Coolest place on XDA *

Click to collapse



Please remove that signature when in this thread.
Thank you.
The management.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Please remove that signature when in this thread.
> Thank you.
> The management.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Thanksbutton.jpg

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> You got followed by me
> 
> * Coolest place on XDA *

Click to collapse



You have been asked twice now to remove that Sig in here, you even asked how to change between posts, show some respect. 
Yes I recognized the avatar

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## trell959 (Nov 19, 2012)

Boring English is boring 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2012)

Hard at work then, English lit or language

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 19, 2012)

I apologize.

 How to make boring subject less boring.

BRING FIRECRACKERS


----------



## trell959 (Nov 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hard at work then, English lit or language
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Lit.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 19, 2012)

Well I might not get that jeep, I don't think I can get my bank to finance it, however I am thinking of buying a new one instead and taking advantage of the deals they have and that way I can finance it longer and it will last longer  still shopping 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> No splainin to do... He is musch softer on the noobs that get W   A   Y  outta hand in here. The leash seems to be endless now.
> 
> I reiterate my earlier statement. It was MTM that suggested I look elsewhere to make OT posts. I was a noob to the thread and I was outta line. He stopped me. Things like QM just posted would never be excepted by him.

Click to collapse



First of...I treat each case individually mate. Every person is its own world.
Secondly...my "leash" as you call it, does have an end and many members found themselves on that side already.
Now....I'm actually surprised by you bringing up this stuff in public when I always try my best to communicate via PM with you when needed.
I will not discuss your personal case in public and not planning to start now.
Enjoy your OT friends and let bygones be bygones 

Get to know me mate before you judge me...I consider myself a fair person and always try to respect everybody 

Cheers,


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi M_T_M

His goes it mate

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> First of...I treat each case individually mate. Every person is its own world.
> Secondly...my "leash" as you call it, does have an end and many members found themselves on that side already.
> Now....I'm actually surprised by you bringing up this stuff in public when I always try my best to communicate via PM with you when needed.
> I will not discuss your personal case in public and not planning to start now.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey MTM. I may not agree with all of your decisions, but you are pretty fair and like to have fun when it's the right time to have fun, I can respect that 
By the way, did you ever get your hot dogs? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2012)

Evening M_T_M, bc. How are you both?

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 19, 2012)

So, does task not have a VZW version of his ROM?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> So, does task not have a VZW version of his ROM?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



afaik, no cdma version of many popular roms. Downside to being on a shtty network. I've got sprint.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> afaik, no cdma version of many popular roms. Downside to being on a shtty network. I've got sprint.

Click to collapse



He has a sprint version though, he has the AT&T version and does that as well.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 19, 2012)

'sup hommie? :silly:


BeerChameleon said:


> Hi M_T_M
> 
> His goes it mate
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Why thanks! Also...having fun is a part of my daily living mate. Have to laugh every now and then :good:


prototype7 said:


> Hey MTM. I may not agree with all of your decisions, but you are pretty fair and like to have fun when it's the right time to have fun, I can respect that
> By the way, did you ever get your hot dogs?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Doin' just fine mate...thanks for asking :cyclops:


jugg1es said:


> Evening M_T_M, bc. How are you both?
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Nov 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> He has a sprint version though, he has the AT&T version and does that as well.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Shows how long it's been since I ventured in the dev for my phone. I just keep updating the rom I'm on. Very pleased with it.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 19, 2012)

Are you just trying to confuse people by replying above the quotes? 


M_T_M said:


> 'sup hommie? :silly:
> 
> 
> Why thanks! Also...having fun is a part of my daily living mate. Have to laugh every now and then :good:
> ...

Click to collapse



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 PM ----------




boborone said:


> Shows how long it's been since I ventured in the dev for my phone. I just keep updating the rom I'm on. Very pleased with it.

Click to collapse



Which one's that? I don't mind going into the dev forums much, the OP is generally all I have to read and I rarely actually need to ask questions anymore.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Are you just trying to confuse people by replying above the quotes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Blu Kuban
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1625535

Has many features based off aosp, but is based on tw


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2012)

Right,I might speak to you all soon. I'm about to look into removing a radio from an ruu then I'm going to play some borderlands 2 when it stops making sense.

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Blu Kuban
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1625535
> 
> Has many features based off aosp, but is based on tw

Click to collapse



How is it? I might be picking up an Epic 4G Touch so I'd be lookijg for a good rom.

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey everyone!


Slow thread is slow! When I post here after a few hours I'm like 5 (50 post) pages back... Now only 1 and a half... But at least I could catch up now 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 19, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> 
> Slow thread is slow! When I post here after a few hours I'm like 5 (50 post) pages back... Now only 1 and a half... But at least I could catch up now
> ...

Click to collapse



Ever since it got temp locked and Apex got the boot it's been slow...

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Ever since it got temp locked and Apex got the brick it's been slow...
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



True... I don't even know what happened to that guy... Pm please somebody?

Also ftfy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Nov 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> How is it? I might be picking up an Epic 4G Touch so I'd be lookijg for a good rom.
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Been on it since GB.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok guess I won't be googling and blowing stuff up seeing as the missus is Xmas shopping on the pc. 
So where had everyone gone?

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## boborone (Nov 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Ok guess I won't be googling and blowing stuff up seeing as the missus is Xmas shopping on the pc.
> So where had everyone gone?
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Cleaning, gots to get ready for the wee ones on thanks giving.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Cleaning, gots to get ready for the wee ones on thanks giving.

Click to collapse



Ok well I guess I'll hunt for something to troll in my own then

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## boborone (Nov 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Ok well I guess I'll hunt for something to troll in my own then
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



cool story bro


----------



## werked (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is a pic from a couple of months ago up in the mountains....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2012)

Evening werked, nice..................Erm gun

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## undercover (Nov 19, 2012)

werked said:


> Here is a pic from a couple of months ago up in the mountains....

Click to collapse



She is really a girl! I knew it. :thumbup:


M_T_M, probably not my business but what I think TS meant is that XDA in general is getting softer on non-dev related matter, and just used something from his personal experience which happens to involve you  
It didn't look to me he was judging you. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## boborone (Nov 19, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> M_T_M, probably not my business but what I think TS meant is that XDA in general is getting softer on non-dev related matter, and just used something from his personal experience which happens to involve you
> It didn't look to me he was judging you.
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



I'd leave that be mate. The mtm/ts issue that it.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 19, 2012)

werked said:


> Here is a pic from a couple of months ago up in the mountains....

Click to collapse



 She's real!!! 
Happy now bobo?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 19, 2012)

This is what I bought at the gun show yesterday.  Glock 27 in a black hawk paddle holster:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2012)

werked said:


> Here is a pic from a couple of months ago up in the mountains....

Click to collapse



That's you? wow


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 19, 2012)

werked said:


> Here is a pic from a couple of months ago up in the mountains....

Click to collapse



Awesome gun! Archer should learn from you and give up his bow and arrow!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Nov 19, 2012)

werked said:


> This is what I bought at the gun show yesterday.  Glock 27 in a black hawk paddle holster:thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



With an extended clip. Nice.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2012)

good night peeps


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> First of...I treat each case individually mate. Every person is its own world.
> Secondly...my "leash" as you call it, does have an end and many members found themselves on that side already.
> Now....I'm actually surprised by you bringing up this stuff in public when I always try my best to communicate via PM with you when needed.
> I will not discuss your personal case in public and not planning to start now.
> Enjoy your OT friends and let bygones be bygones

Click to collapse



Point missed, you missed Point... bygones 





tinky1 said:


> M_T_M, probably not my business but what I think TS meant is that XDA in general is getting softer on non-dev related matter, and just used something from his personal experience which happens to involve you
> It didn't look to me he was judging you.

Click to collapse




*^^^*           +            *^^^*         +       *^^^*


----------



## boborone (Nov 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> good night peeps

Click to collapse



Night hussam. One question though. What did you move on to now that you're done with Futurama?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Night hussam. One question though. What did you move on to now that you're done with Futurama?

Click to collapse



off topic movies thread.. Also real life 

Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express


----------



## boborone (Nov 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> off topic movies thread.. Also real life
> 
> Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express

Click to collapse



Not sure if I like the director of Real Life. I see his last two iterations that came out before me, and not too enthused to see the current version.


----------



## undercover (Nov 20, 2012)

Hmmm, I'm on a 60mb package... Me like!!!


----------



## trell959 (Nov 20, 2012)

Screw cops  pulling me over for no reason 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Hmmm, I'm on a 60mb package... Me like!!!

Click to collapse



Nice, tinky. :thumbup:







trell959 said:


> Screw cops  pulling me over for no reason
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ouch, that's never good. Ticket??


----------



## trell959 (Nov 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Ouch, that's never good. Ticket??

Click to collapse



Nope. Cops have been pulling over kids at my school to check for drugs.  They tried to search my car 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Nov 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Nice, tinky. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah. UL sucks though. They are suppose to double it at some point, but 6mb up is still slow. In UK they seem to go by 10/1 rule for DL/UL. I'd rather see something like 7/3.



Trell, happens. Jus say yes Sir, no Sir, ok Sir, bye Sir and you are done :good:


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Yeah. UL sucks though. They are suppose to double it at some point, but 6mb up is still slow. In UK they seem to go by 10/1 rule for DL/UL. I'd rather see something like 7/3.
> 
> 
> 
> Trell, happens. Jus say yes Sir, no Sir, ok Sir, bye Sir and you are done :good:

Click to collapse



It's hard to be so nice sometimes.

also, tapatalk is being a b!tch tonight!!


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Evening werked, nice..................Erm gun
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



I agree....... :beer:

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 20, 2012)

I just had some hiccups that could not be cured with water 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Thanks guys.

Click to collapse



Aaaaany time 

Anyways. Phone shopping time. 

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Aaaaany time
> 
> Anyways. Phone shopping time.
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



You killed the thread!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> You killed the thread!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Noooooooooooooooooo.jpg

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Noooooooooooooooooo.jpg
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



http://nooooooooooooooo.com


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> http://nooooooooooooooo.com
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nope.avi

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Nope.avi
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No.jpg

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No.jpg
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Nov 20, 2012)

Stop. Nao. Boring. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What I if told you
You read the first line wrong

Or did you?

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 20, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Stop. Nao. Boring.
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



Okay.jpg

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 05:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 AM ----------




Mephikun said:


> What I if told you
> You read the first line wrong
> 
> Or did you?
> ...

Click to collapse



Did I or did I not? No one will ever find out....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Nov 20, 2012)

Ah well, night people. Ttyl. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Okay.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Coolstorybro.jpg

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Coolstorybro.jpg
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



This feels so awkward... 2 noobs talking in the mafia thread...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 05:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 AM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Ah well, night people. Ttyl.
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



Night...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> This feels so awkward... 2 noobs talking in the mafia thread...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're not on the list. I am.

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> You're not on the list. I am.
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



You are still a probationary noob ... I think 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> You are still a probationary noob ... I think
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Probationary but at least I'm on it.

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 20, 2012)

Damn shadow!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Nov 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Damn shadow!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey guys. 
I wanna flash tasks 11.18 but I'm so tired of setting up my phone over and over .
yes, I'm lazy tonight. What's everyone up to....


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Hey guys.
> IWhat's everyone up to....

Click to collapse



Nada


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Nada

Click to collapse



Hey there, Ronnie.  How have you been?? Hope you are doing well.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey Ronnie, yo werked 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 20, 2012)

Yep doing very well- nice pic there werked
Hey trell


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Yep doing very well- nice pic there werked
> Hey trell

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

I'll stop 

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## trell959 (Nov 20, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Yep doing very well- nice pic there werked
> Hey trell

Click to collapse



How's it hanging man?

Hey meph!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey Ronnie, yo werked
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey, trell. 







ronnie498 said:


> Yep doing very well- nice pic there werked
> Hey trell

Click to collapse




thanks!!






Mephikun said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I'll stop
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Sup meph


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> How's it hanging man?
> 
> Hey meph!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup trell

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

---------- Post added at 11:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------




werked said:


> Hey, trell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eyyyy werked 

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## trell959 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sigh...still haven't finished my essay that I was doing last night...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sigh...still haven't finished my essay that I was doing last night...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm so glad I don't have to do that stuff anymore. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 20, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 20, 2012)

werked said:


> I'm so glad I don't have to do that stuff anymore. :thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



I have to finish this essay (that was due today, but we had a sub), then do this 1000 word essay that's due on Wednesday for econ...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I have to finish this essay (that was due today, but we had a sub), then do this 1000 word essay that's due on Wednesday for econ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Essays are gay :thumbdown:

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------

Lemme rephrase that:

School that requires effort is gay :thumbdown:

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Wondering where you've been....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Essays are gay :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, good high paying jobs are totally gaaaay.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> School that requires effort is gay :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



If it doesn't require effort, I'm not learning anything.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Wondering where you've been....

Click to collapse



Lurking my poor ass around here a bit.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

Eh. Everything up to where I am now was easy. Now I'm just like 

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## trell959 (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Essays are gay :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Meh, I can type out great essays if I want, but I at the point am just tryin to get it done.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Meh, I can type out great essays if I want, but I at the point am just tryin to get it done.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's when I always turned in my best work.  Under pressure.  Its sort of a metaphor for my life.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Meh, I can type out great essays if I want, but I at the point am just tryin to get it done.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My last year of college was like that.  I was so tired of writing but I just had to drive on. I always feel that I learn much more when I have to explain my research in a paper or when I have to write about something I've read.  When I read I think I just file it away in my brain somewhere and forget it. When its time to put it on paper it spills out in my own words.

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Lurking my poor ass around here a bit.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



You are rich....not poor.  Look around you!!


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

It's no tthat I can't do it (except this java class. ****tiest instruction ever lol), it's that I don't want to for many reasons. I still do it and am a straight A student but still lmao

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 20, 2012)

werked said:


> My last year of college was like that.  I was so tired of writing but I just had to drive on. I always feel that I learn much more when I have to explain my research in a paper or when I have to write about something I've read.  When I read I think I just file it away in my brain somewhere and forget it. When its time to put it on paper it spills out in my own words.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very deep.

Actually, you're right, but I did find a proactive way to deal with my problem.


I took a paid vacation from work this week, since we're slow for the holiday.  I then proposed a complete overhaul of my in-laws yard while on vacation, and they're paying me handsomely for it.  So I'm making money AND making money at the same time.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's when I always turned in my best work.  Under pressure.  Its sort of a metaphor for my life.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Couldn't resist. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a01QQZyl-_I&feature=youtube_gdata_player






werked said:


> My last year of college was like that.  I was so tired of writing but I just had to drive on. I always feel that I learn much more when I have to explain my research in a paper or when I have to write about something I've read.  When I read I think I just file it away in my brain somewhere and forget it. When its time to put it on paper it spills out in my own words.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is probably my last major essay in homeschool, so I am going to try my ass off on this econ one.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Couldn't resist.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a01QQZyl-_I&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So predictable, I almost posted that vid myself.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



1.He pooped in my backroom
2.On Hus walk he got out of his harness while pooping again then as I was trying to put it back on he ran down the street 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Nov 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 1.He pooped in my backroom
> 2.On Hus walk he got out of his harness while pooping again then as I was trying to put it back on he ran down the street
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



wtf


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> wtf

Click to collapse



My money (which is none right now)  says he had a great Monday night.


----------



## boborone (Nov 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My money (which is none right now)  says he had a great Monday night.

Click to collapse



I got 2:1 odds for that


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 20, 2012)

Hello everybody. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 07:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 AM ----------

Who here likes bananas?

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 07:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 AM ----------

I know I do.

Sent from my banana muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 07:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 AM ----------

They're so yellow and yummy 

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 07:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 AM ----------

And when you smush them they turn brown.  

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 07:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------

Before they're ripe, they are green. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 07:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 AM ----------

I love them best when they're yellow. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 07:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 AM ----------

They taste bitter if you eat them when they are green. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 07:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 AM ----------

Just my opinion. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 07:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 AM ----------

But I like my opinion. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 07:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 AM ----------

Don't ya think it makes complete sense? 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Not sure if I like the director of Real Life. I see his last two iterations that came out before me, and not too enthused to see the current version.

Click to collapse



I don't blame you 

Good morning 

Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 20, 2012)

Sense 4.0 


Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 07:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 AM ----------

I'm funny. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 07:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 AM ----------




husam666 said:


> I don't blame you
> 
> Good morning
> 
> Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express

Click to collapse



Mornin'

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 07:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 AM ----------

Peanut Butta Jelly Time

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 07:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 AM ----------

Jelly, jelly, jelly time..

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 07:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 AM ----------




husam666 said:


> I don't blame you
> 
> Good morning
> 
> Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express

Click to collapse



I know. It's really hard to blame in this world.

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 20, 2012)

Finally finished my essay. My whole 2nd body paragraph is pretty much BS. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------

Hey guys, guess who's on IOS :banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 20, 2012)

I like this thread. Dexter was nice to me before when I was having girl trouble.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 20, 2012)

Android_Monsters said:


> I like this thread. Dexter was nice to me before when I was having girl trouble.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



These are the meanest people on XDA, this group. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

Morning mafia

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## undercover (Nov 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> These are the meanest people on XDA, this group.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



That's for sure. Now there was sort of mutual agreement not to troll each others thread, wasn't there? I'm pretty sure good bollocking from Apex can be organised for you. Bye. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> These are the meanest people on XDA, this group.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse









Android_Monsters said:


> I like this thread. Dexter was nice to me before when I was having girl trouble.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You need to get out before we make you. Keep posting nonsense sh!t like this, and trust me, we can make you.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Morning mafia
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Morning jugg1les

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

Morning proto,Tinky

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## undercover (Nov 20, 2012)

Morning jug,proto and everyone lurking. 
Look what I haz. Handwritten Thank You as well.  Minor, but still nice. 




Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 20, 2012)

Morning pro, juggles, tinky


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

Morning Ronnie

@Tinky, sometimes the little things are the ones that make its smile

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2012)

Morning.....

.....coffee.
I'll be back momentarily.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

Good morning Bd, how's the cold today

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## cascabel (Nov 20, 2012)

morning/evening all.

@jugg: that's a lot of books. got a couple downloaded. it'd take me weeks/months to get through "A". 
and thanks again. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

cascabel said:


> morning/evening all.
> 
> @jugg: that's a lot of books. got a couple downloaded. it'd take me weeks/months to get through "A".
> and thanks again.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm due to upload more at some point, I've got a few more to go in that folder. Sorry they aren't in any sort of order

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm back. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Nov 20, 2012)

Morning. I won't be around much. I don't have tapatalk on my iPhone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Nov 20, 2012)

hey bd and trell. 
why are you on ios? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Morning. I won't be around much. I don't have tapatalk on my iPhone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why the heck are you using an iPhone?







cascabel said:


> hey bd and trell.
> why are you on ios?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Hiya

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

What's with the iPhone quip trell

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## trell959 (Nov 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Why the heck are you using an iPhone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Screen died on my galaxy s2, and I'm letting my friend use my captivate, so now I am using my moms old iPhone 4. It isn't that bad guys. 



jugg1es said:


> What's with the iPhone quip trell
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



See above^

---------- Post added at 06:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 AM ----------




cascabel said:


> hey bd and trell.
> why are you on ios?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



See above


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2012)

I love when this thread goes "morning" for 3 pages 

evening everyone


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I love when this thread goes "morning" for 3 pages
> 
> evening everyone

Click to collapse



How's you doing husam

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## cascabel (Nov 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I love when this thread goes "morning" for 3 pages
> 
> evening everyone

Click to collapse



lmao.
it's evening here too. just observing snowflake time. 

@trell: iphone's ok. was just confused why you're using one right not. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You need to get out before we make you. Keep posting nonsense sh!t like this, and trust me, we can make you.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can post whatever I want. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Screen died on my galaxy s2, and I'm letting my friend use my captivate, so now I am using my moms old iPhone 4. It isn't that bad guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it is. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 20, 2012)

And I will keep posting. This time about apples and TouchWiz. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 03:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 PM ----------

I like apples. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 PM ----------

They taste good. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi all


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 20, 2012)

Some are juicy, some are not. Depends on the apple. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> And I will keep posting. This time about apples and TouchWiz.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



GTFO


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 20, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hi all

Click to collapse



Hi. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------




ppero196 said:


> GTFO
> 
> * Coolest place on XDA *

Click to collapse



I'm OK. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 03:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------

Now back to my apple story.

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 03:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------

Where was I?

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------

I'll start from the juicy part. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------

Haha. It is a part about the juicy apples. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 03:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------

I'm so funny .

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I love when this thread goes "morning" for 3 pages
> 
> evening everyone

Click to collapse



What's your point? 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Hi.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. Out, next post and you get reported. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Hi.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please, remove yourself from this thread.
Thank you.
The management.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Please, remove yourself from this thread.
> Thank you.
> The management.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Why, baby?

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 03:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> No. Out, next post and you get reported.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Can you please explain, Protoass?

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

Good Morning!! Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Why, baby?
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Stop spamming... We are all friends here

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## cascabel (Nov 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Why, baby?
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



dude, i'm not mafia, but please show some respect here. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## undercover (Nov 20, 2012)

Just ignore him. Then we can report him for spam.  

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 20, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Stop spamming... We are all friends here
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



Sorry sir.

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Why, baby?
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LMAO

You'll be out of this thread with that post faster than the speed of light


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 20, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> LMAO
> 
> You'll be out of this thread with that post faster than the speed of light

Click to collapse



Ehh. Its worth it. You guys are bananas anyways. Nice pun, right ?

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Ehh. Its worth it.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Have fun. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34402623
I wasn't kidding. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

Children these days 
Anywho....how are u feeling BD, any better??


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Have fun.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34402623
> I wasn't kidding.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And I care because.....

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> How's you doing husam
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



I'm doing good, what about you?


Babydoll25 said:


> What's your point?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



A good point (if you remember that thread)  :silly:


werked said:


> Good Morning!! Hope everyone has a great day!!

Click to collapse



Morning, I already had mine


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I'm doing good, what about you?
> 
> A good point (if you remember that thread)  :silly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine just started, I slept in.  so, I'll be more appropriate....have a nice night husam?! :beer:


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Mine just started, I slept in.  so, I'll be more appropriate....have a nice night husam?! :beer:

Click to collapse



Yeah that could work


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

Morning werked

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning werked
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Hey juggs


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Why, baby?
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your responses are doing nothing to endear yourself to the members here.
Refrain from posting here in this manner.
Thank you.
The management.



(I am NOT your "baby". Do not refer to me that way again)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Your responses are doing nothing to endear yourself to the members here.
> Refrain from posting here in this manner.
> Thank you.
> The management.
> ...

Click to collapse



Just ignore the attention ho


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I'm doing good, what about you?
> 
> A good point (if you remember that thread)  :silly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just kidding.
Sup, bro?
How goes it?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Your responses are doing nothing to endear yourself to the members here.
> Refrain from posting here in this manner.
> Thank you.
> The management.
> ...

Click to collapse



I can post in here if I want to. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I can post in here if I want to.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Get the fxck out of here before we get M_T_M in here to get you banned.

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Get the fxck out of here before we get M_T_M in here to get you banned.
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



I'm OK, meph-iwana.

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Get the fxck out of here before we get M_T_M in here to get you banned.
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



He's already been reported, just ignore him. He'll get teh banz soon enough. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> He's already been reported, just ignore him. He'll get teh banz soon enough.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How are you?
How do you like the S3? 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> He's already been reported, just ignore him. He'll get teh banz soon enough.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ugh. I hate trolls.

Anywhooo. I have a feeling I'm buying a phone today.

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> How are you?
> How do you like the S3?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I'm good, thanks. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Ugh. I hate trolls.
> 
> Anywhooo. I have a feeling I'm buying a phone today.
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Which one?

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 10:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 AM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> I'm good, thanks.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



I don't care how you are. That post wasn't meant for you.
Get out.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> How are you?
> How do you like the S3?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



It's great, quite a good upgrade from my dinc2. Big screen is very nice, lot more room to type. 4G speeds are amazing, it has so much better connectivity, data, wifi, everything. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> It's great, quite a good upgrade from my dinc2. Big screen is very nice, lot more room to type. 4G speeds are amazing, it has so much better connectivity, data, wifi, everything.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Glad you like it proto....there are lots of us in here with the s3, so if you have questions....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Which one?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know 

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Just kidding.
> Sup, bro?
> How goes it?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Everything's good, sis

Starving, and my brother doesn't want to go somewhere to eat :/

what about you?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Glad you like it proto....there are lots of us in here with the s3, so if you have questions....

Click to collapse



Pretty soon I'm gonna be the only one without one 

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Which one?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll stay if I want.

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Glad you like it proto....there are lots of us in here with the s3, so if you have questions....

Click to collapse



Only problem I have so far is the case I got is crap and I already managed to snap it while taking it off. Need to get a new one, not too bulky but a solid, hard shell. Any suggestions? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I'll stay if I want.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Mmhmm, yeah. You're not allowed to, and expect a ban soon. This is a private thread

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Mmhmm, yeah. You're not allowed to, and expect a ban soon. This is a private thread
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Yeah about that... this isn't how things work


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Everything's good, sis
> 
> Starving, and my brother doesn't want to go somewhere to eat :/
> 
> what about you?

Click to collapse



Here, this is what I made for dinner last night.  I'll share


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Here, this is what I made for dinner last night.  I'll share

Click to collapse



Mmmmm looks good.

I had the best sandwich ever for dinner.

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Only problem I have so far is the case I got is crap and I already managed to snap it while taking it off. Need to get a new one, not too bulky but a solid, hard shell. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Get a UAG case, its amazing.  I absolutely love it....dropped mine several times and not a scratch. Best 25 bucks love spent.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Here, this is what I made for dinner last night.  I'll share

Click to collapse



i wasn't hungry a minute ago... but danm that looks yummy. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Yeah about that... this isn't how things work

Click to collapse



No, but how things work is you can't spam threads with random nonsense. Ignore him until mods do something, he's already been reported. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> No, but how things work is you can't spam threads with random nonsense. Ignore him until mods do something, he's already been reported.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Stole it but I'm gonna use it


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 20, 2012)

cascabel said:


> i wasn't hungry a minute ago... but danm that looks yummy.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Some people kill a thread and Werked makes us hungry LOL (does look good)


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Get a UAG case, its amazing.  I absolutely love it....dropped mine several times and not a scratch. Best 25 bucks love spent.

Click to collapse



I like the look of that. Is it raised over the edge of the screen at all? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Here, this is what I made for dinner last night.  I'll share

Click to collapse



I hate you


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I like the look of that. Is it raised over the edge of the screen at all?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes, it is raised over the edge. Perfect case in both looks and all around protection IMO.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 20, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Some people kill a thread and Werked makes us hungry LOL (does look good)

Click to collapse



true. ain't no way no one's gonna reply to that. just my luck it's almost midnight here so anything i can eat is from the fridge. :banghead:

werked, i thought we're friends. :banghead:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

You have any pics of the phone werked? It's kind of an odd design and I can't really tell if I like it or not from the photos on Amazon. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You have any pics of the phone werked? It's kind of an odd design and I can't really tell if I like it or not from the photos on Amazon.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yea, give me a little bit and I'll snap some with the DSLR.:thumbup:


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Yea, give me a little bit and I'll snap some with the DSLR.:thumbup:

Click to collapse



Tried to thank your post 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Mmhmm, yeah. You're not allowed to, and expect a ban soon. This is a private thread
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Private thread?

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey guys, gals....just wanted to let you all know that the little spam fest earlier wasn't a glimpse of things to come. Apex is aware of his lil rogue boy and is trying to stop him from further spamming and bringing attention to this thread. He sends his apologies and will report him himself if need be. Just wanted you all to know....
I is a middle (WO)man....:beer:


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

I've said this before, but we should make a mafia group, then we could make our own threads and nobody else could post in them, and mods wouldn't bother us. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I've said this before, but we should make a mafia group, then we could make our own threads and nobody else could post in them, and mods wouldn't bother us.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Can't use groups from the app

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Can't use groups from the app
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Use the browser 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Use the browser
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



can i join? i'm not on the op. 
and my cousin has a nice case for his sgs3. give me 24 hours to upload a pic.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Yeah about that... this isn't how things work

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I've said this before, but we should make a mafia group, then we could make our own threads and nobody else could post in them, and mods wouldn't bother us.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There already is a mafia group 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Can't use groups from the app
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



I think this needs to be celebrated... Meph's first useful post 
Having to use the browser kinda kills that idea, too much effort. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> There already is a mafia group
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse




I was never invited!!! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> And I care because.....
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



.....because you need to check your PMs.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I think this needs to be celebrated... Meph's first useful post
> Having to use the browser kinda kills that idea, too much effort.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



It was set it ages ago judging by the members in it, so I didn't even bother requesting to join.
Jump on the browser and check Dex's groups.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Get a UAG case, its amazing.  I absolutely love it....dropped mine several times and not a scratch. Best 25 bucks love spent.

Click to collapse



I've had to many phones and to many cases!

The best by far (IMO) is a moshi. Fit and finish are great. It is also the only case that allows for the use of the iVisor screen protector.:good:


----------



## boborone (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I think this needs to be celebrated... Meph's first useful post
> Having to use the browser kinda kills that idea, too much effort.

Click to collapse



Holy sht!


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It was set it ages ago judging by the members in it, so I didn't even bother requesting to join.
> Jump on the browser and check Dex's groups.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Meh. Effort. Do I need to request? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 AM ----------




boborone said:


> Holy sht!

Click to collapse



I like how the new Tapatalk lets you know when a pic is a gif 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I've had to many phones and to many cases!
> 
> The best by far (IMO) is a moshi. Fit and finish are great. It is also the only case that allows for the use of the iVisor screen protector.:good:

Click to collapse



Or OEMs could make phones like the TP and Captivate again. I've dug my TP out of two walls and it's fallen from a second story balcony. The captivate used to open my beer bottles.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Meh. Effort. Do I need to request?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



IIRC, yeah. I just didn't bother because it's an old group with some older members 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Or OEMs could make phones like the TP and Captivate again. I've dug my TP out of two walls and it's fallen from a second story balcony. The captivate used to open my beer bottles.

Click to collapse



Or the nokia 3310 
My dinc2 was fairly strong, never needed a case, plastic on this seems so flimsy though and I don't like the texture of it, just too glossy. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Everything's good, sis
> 
> Starving, and my brother doesn't want to go somewhere to eat :/
> 
> what about you?

Click to collapse



Migraine. I haz one. 
I'm currently overseeing the limo jobs list for airports (for travel tomorrow, one of....if not THE busiest travel day of the year).....There's errors galore. :banghead:
Otherwise, just peachy. Thanks. 
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 20, 2012)

Morning, my payment for my note 10.1 finally went into my checking account!! :victory::victory:

I used it to fully pay off my credit card


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Or OEMs could make phones like the TP and Captivate again. I've dug my TP out of two walls and it's fallen from a second story balcony. The captivate used to open my beer bottles.

Click to collapse



I hear that brotha :highfive: How long you had a TP?


----------



## boborone (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Or the nokia 3310
> My dinc2 was fairly strong, never needed a case, plastic on this seems so flimsy though and I don't like the texture of it, just too glossy.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



well whereas the nokia would fall apart and you had to piece it back together like the Touch Pro, the captivate never so much as popped the batt cover when dropped


----------



## cascabel (Nov 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning, my payment for my note 10.1 finally went into my checking account!! :victory::victory:
> 
> I used it to fully pay off my credit card

Click to collapse



morning bc and bobo. woah. looks like i'm way past my bedtime. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## boborone (Nov 20, 2012)

cascabel said:


> morning bc and bobo. woah. looks like i'm way past my bedtime.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



11 is your bedtime?


----------



## cascabel (Nov 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> 11 is your bedtime?

Click to collapse



it's 12:07am here. 
i just rarely see you guys here same time as i am. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 20, 2012)

Liking the pic change TS :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Nov 20, 2012)

cascabel said:


> it's 12:07am here.
> i just rarely see you guys here same time as i am.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



So you're an hour away from where I thought you were. But still, midnight? Come on kid!


----------



## a.cid (Nov 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Migraine. I haz one.
> I'm currently overseeing the limo jobs list for airports (for travel tomorrow, one of....if not THE busiest travel day of the year).....There's errors galore. :banghead:
> Otherwise, just peachy. Thanks.
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I feel you...
I myself woke up from a 4 hour slumber, thanks to a headache...
Skipped half the day :banghead:
9.40 pm here :banghead::banghead:


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> So you're an hour away from where I thought you were. But still, midnight? Come on kid!

Click to collapse



if it's friday/saturday, i'd stay up later. but i have to get up at 6am.  

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I feel you...
> I myself woke up from a 4 hour slumber, thanks to a headache...
> Skipped half the day :banghead:
> 9.40 pm here :banghead::banghead:
> ...

Click to collapse



Snowflake does not agree with your assessment of the current time. :beer:

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

Proto, as promised....
wanted to get some where you could see the raised edge, not the best but should give you an idea.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2012)

cascabel said:


> if it's friday/saturday, i'd stay up later. but i have to get up at 6am.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Nor yours. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Proto, as promised....
> wanted to get some where you could see the raised edge, not the best but should give you an idea. ]

Click to collapse



That looks awesome ! ;D


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi all

Yeah..I reported that ore-dude to Apex.

Boy he was angry


----------



## cascabel (Nov 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nor yours.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



i shall have to discuss snowflake/meatball time with my professors. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## boborone (Nov 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I hear that brotha :highfive: How long you had a TP?

Click to collapse



Bout 3 and a half years. Got one about 3 months before I joined. I read the place for 6 before I joined. Waited till I got another before I flashed. I had an AT&T Fuze, and international TP from England. Same thing pretty much. I sold the TP and still have the Fuze. It's dead though. Went to turn it on a couple weeks ago and somehow the batt decided it wanted to get pregnant. It was a balloon. Sucks too man. I still played with it when I got bored. It was running my custom version of Energy 6.5 with a haret for Froyo XDAndroid. I loved that thing. Android still can't touch WinMo when it comes to productivity. And because of that phone and the stylus, is why I want the Note2. I miss the use of a stylus.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 20, 2012)

Skadoosh!!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Nov 20, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Yeah..I reported that ore-dude to Apex.
> 
> Boy he was angry

Click to collapse



He got a PM from me


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 20, 2012)

Dear Gli Mafians, 
I am sorry for my posts here in this group (especially to prototype7). I just felt that you guys treat everyone who comes into this group so meanly so I decided to do something about it. I said what the hell and started posting. 



Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Dear Gli Mafians,
> I am sorry for my posts here in this group (especially to prototype7). I just felt that you guys treat everyone who comes into this group so meanly so I decided to do something about it. I said what the hell and started posting.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check my post in the other thread.

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

---------- Post added at 11:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 AM ----------

Also, read the third post in this thread

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Check my post in the other thread.
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I apologized, I'm sorry. I'll leave this thread now. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## boborone (Nov 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I apologized, I'm sorry. I'll leave this thread now.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



GTFO noob

I warned you in PM. No more posts. Not even for a sorry. Bye.


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

Willie is on The View....OMG....* faints*


----------



## boborone (Nov 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Willie is on The View....OMG....* faints*

Click to collapse



*turns on TV


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> *turns on TV

Click to collapse



Ugh he was only on for like 3 seconds.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 20, 2012)

Real funny TeeJay.....posting "THANKS!" In CTMs OT thanks sticky.  

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Willie is on The View....OMG....* faints*

Click to collapse


 Nelson... ROLF

---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 AM ----------

Bobo wanna upgrade to an ASUS TF300 tablet?


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Nelson... ROLF
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 AM ----------
> 
> Bobo wanna upgrade to an ASUS TF300 tablet?

Click to collapse



There is only one Willie


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't care who's on the view.  I'm not at work, that's all I care about 

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 20, 2012)

Werked, I got a new handgun too! So psyched.. Wanted it for a long time:good:


----------



## boborone (Nov 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Nelson... ROLF
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 AM ----------
> 
> Bobo wanna upgrade to an ASUS TF300 tablet?

Click to collapse



What you talking about with the tablet?


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> What you talking about with the tablet?

Click to collapse



Thinking I don't need mine. Bought it new a few months ago... never use it.

---------- Post added at 11:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 AM ----------




werked said:


> There is only one Willie

Click to collapse



That's right willie


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Thinking I don't need mine. Bought it new a few months ago... never use it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 AM ----------
> 
> Thant's right willie

Click to collapse



Haha.  
what did you get Tony??


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

Evening all how is everyone

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## boborone (Nov 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Thinking I don't need mine. Bought it new a few months ago... never use it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 AM ----------
> 
> Thant's right willie

Click to collapse



Eh I can't afford anything big right now. Besides, I like the size of the N7. I like a 7" screen for a tablet for portability and ease of use. And it's pretty cheap.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Haha.
> what did you get Tony??

Click to collapse



Model 1 and 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Model 1 and 2

Click to collapse



Nice, what's that...original series?

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Eh I can't afford anything big right now. Besides, I like the size of the N7. I like a 7" screen for a tablet for portability and ease of use. And it's pretty cheap.

Click to collapse



:good::good:





jugg1es said:


> Nice, what's that...original series?
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Yup. 2 different versions


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Model 1 and 2

Click to collapse



:what::what:


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

werked said:


> :what::what:

Click to collapse



Not a star trek fab are you werked

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Not a star trek fab are you werked
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Nope, good call. :thumbup:


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks werked, will probably be getting that. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 20, 2012)

Guys if you havent sent Quasi a message on gtalk or whatever and wished him happy birthday, Believe it was the 18th, Do SO NAO!!!


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Guys if you havent sent Quasi a message on gtalk or whatever and wished him happy birthday, Believe it was the 18th, Do SO NAO!!!

Click to collapse



I don't hqv ehis gtalk. How much longer is he banned for?

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I don't hqv ehis gtalk. How much longer is he banned for?
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



5 days I think


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 5 days I think

Click to collapse



Booooooo

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Guys if you havent sent Quasi a message on gtalk or whatever and wished him happy birthday, Believe it was the 18th, Do SO NAO!!!

Click to collapse



Will do. Meph I can tell him for you too 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I don't hqv ehis gtalk. How much longer is he banned for?
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



and you won't unless he gives it to you!


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> and you won't unless he gives it to you!

Click to collapse



I ha dit but lost it

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Guys if you havent sent Quasi a message on gtalk or whatever and wished him happy birthday, Believe it was the 18th, Do SO NAO!!!

Click to collapse



Don't have his gtalk is he a twitterer?

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Don't have his gtalk is he a twitterer?
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



No idea, I have his gtalk, won't give it out unless it's ok with him though. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> No idea, I have his gtalk, won't give it out unless it's ok with him though.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I figured, that's why I asked about Twitter.

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I figured, that's why I asked about Twitter.
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Check his profile, think it might be on there. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> No idea, I have his gtalk, won't give it out unless it's ok with him though.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Isn't it *f**di*g80 or somethin like that? Cesnored so people won't get it>_>

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Isn't it *f**di*g80 or somethin like that? Cesnored so people won't get it>_>
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Yes. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Check pm

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks mate

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sup ladies and gentlemen

EDIT: Edited cause werked is a hot biatch 

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Sup ladies and gentlemen and werked (genre yet to be determined)
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Look at page 6468 for proof... :thumbup:

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Look at page 6468 for proof... :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Even before the pic, when she started posted she said she was a girl  Also all the purple in her avatar and pink baseballs.. come on


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Check his profile, think it might be on there.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Found it, cheers

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Even before the pic, when she started posted she said she was a girl  Also all the purple in her avatar and pink baseballs.. come on

Click to collapse



BC what made QM trip the light fantastic?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> BC what made QM trip the light fantastic?

Click to collapse



Trip the light?


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Even before the pic, when she started posted she said she was a girl  Also all the purple in her avatar and pink baseballs.. come on

Click to collapse



OK, now I belive in everything I couldn't believe before.

Also check edit 


Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Trip the light?

Click to collapse



I got it. Read back a way and saw how he went rogue! Wonder if it has anything to do w/ his (cough, cough)self medicating


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I got it. Read back a way and saw how he went rogue! Wonder if it has anything to do w/ his (cough, cough)self medicating

Click to collapse



Quite possibly 


On a side note I really need a new battery so I can come off sense again and go back to jb

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I got it. Read back a way and saw how he went rogue! Wonder if it has anything to do w/ his (cough, cough)self medicating

Click to collapse



He was drunk and annoyed with noobs and xda. So he wanted a ban vacation


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2012)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



On a roller coaster?


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Making a barrel roll with 747?

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> He was drunk and annoyed with noobs and xda. So he wanted a ban vacation

Click to collapse



I wonder if this one is a vacation or total banment! He went totally sideways on his sellsmackdown


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I wonder if this one is a vacation or total banment! He went totally sideways on his sellsmackdown

Click to collapse



Nah he' sonly gone for 5 more days.

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Migraine. I haz one.
> I'm currently overseeing the limo jobs list for airports (for travel tomorrow, one of....if not THE busiest travel day of the year).....There's errors galore. :banghead:
> Otherwise, just peachy. Thanks.
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



If I ever go to NJ, can I have a free limo ride?


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> If I ever go to NJ, can I have a free limo ride?

Click to collapse



Nothing's free in Jersey! You even gotta pay for fresh air


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> If I ever go to NJ, can I have a free limo ride?

Click to collapse



Of course. Does a 40 pass party bus meet your approval?

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## undercover (Nov 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Of course. Does a 40 pass party bus meet your approval?
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Are 39 hot girls included or extra? 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Nothing's free in Jersey! You even gotta pay for fresh air

Click to collapse









Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Back at ya sweetheart


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Nothing's free in Jersey! You even gotta pay for fresh air

Click to collapse



According to what you're saying, polluted air is free..


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Are 39 hot girls included or extra?
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse








Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Are 39 hot girls included or extra?
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



That


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Back at ya sweetheart

Click to collapse



Doesn't work that way. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 03:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> According to what you're saying, polluted air is free..

Click to collapse



What he's saying is silly and, his comment has not been approved. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> That

Click to collapse








Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 20, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Are 39 hot girls included or extra?
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



Here's a wallpaper  pack, you pickum


----------



## undercover (Nov 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Awwwwwwwwww 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> According to what you're saying, polluted air is free..

Click to collapse



That sir, would be correct:good: Watch the Lorax sometime... That was originally written by the good Dr based on NJ.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> That sir, would be correct:good: Watch the Lorax sometime... That was originally written by the good Dr based on NJ.

Click to collapse



Keep making derogatory comments about NJ... Go ahead. Keep doing it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Keep making derogatory comments about NJ... Go ahead. Keep doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dirty jerz

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 20, 2012)

NEW JERSEY SUCKS...



        NOT..I LOVE NJ 



Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Dirty jerz
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX

Click to collapse



:good::good:


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Keep making derogatory comments about NJ... Go ahead. Keep doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Take it easy, sis

It's not like NJ is the best place on  earth  



Also Good night


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Keep making derogatory comments about NJ... Go ahead. Keep doing it.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



sorry... once againg... UbeWrng


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ygn3BuucK8


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Dirty jerz
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX

Click to collapse











ppero196 said:


> NEW JERSEY SUCKS...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











TonyStark said:


> :good::good:

Click to collapse




All of You suck. 






husam666 said:


> Take it easy, sis
> 
> It's not like NJ is the best place on  earth
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------




TonyStark said:


> sorry... once againg... UbeWrng
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ygn3BuucK8

Click to collapse




Either stop or get out.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> *All of You suck.*
> 
> Either stop or get out.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Excuase me!!??

I made ABSOLUTELY NO PERSONNEL REMARKS about you!


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 20, 2012)

BD Y U NO CHECK SPOILER AT MY POST

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2012)

Everyone stop harassing my e-sister

Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Everyone stop harassing my e-sister
> 
> Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express

Click to collapse



Don't usually see her act this way Things were chuggin along, when outta nowhere BD did a slam-dance for no reason


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 20, 2012)

What's wrong with New Jersey?
It keeps me warm


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What's wrong with New Jersey?
> It keeps me warm

Click to collapse



LOL

It's got some decent areas... but ovea all...Not so much.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Excuase me!!??
> 
> I made ABSOLUTELY NO PERSONNEL REMARKS about you!

Click to collapse



Personnel remarks? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

Proto sell me your dinc2. I miss mine ;P


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2012)

Listen, I don't talk crap about where you people live. Stop with all the Jersey hate. 
Also, TonyStark...welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Personnel remarks?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hahaha yup she drove me off the road...


somebody needs a hug


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 20, 2012)

Well you are harassing NJ... I would be mad too... NJ FTW!!! (and just so you know, I live in NJ... Not going with BD for no reason at all...)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Proto sell me your dinc2. I miss mine ;P

Click to collapse



I offered to trade for your gnex but you didn't take it 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> hahaha yup she drove me off the road...
> 
> 
> somebody needs a hug

Click to collapse



hey Tony...do you know how to make a noob wait for 24 hours?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> hey Tony...do you know how to make a noob wait for 24 hours?

Click to collapse



Who are you replying to?  There's no post under your message

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 20, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Well you are harassing NJ... I would be mad too... NJ FTW!!! (and just so you know, I live in NJ... Not going with BD for no reason at all...)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah... I feel bad about that. BUT IN NO WAY was there a *personal* attack. 

It's now come to a point where we can't have personal opinions about places on earth!!

I have had bad experiences there and would never go back.


END OF THAT STORY... move on.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Yeah... I feel bad about that. BUT IN NO WAY was there a *personal* attack.
> 
> It's now come to a point where we can't have personal opinions about places on earth!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



/nosy person


But..... What were those BAD experiences??? Can you pplleeaadssseee tell me?


/ end nosy person


I never said anything about you making personal Comments...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 20, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> hey Tony...do you know how to make a noob wait for 24 hours?

Click to collapse



OK funny guy, so how?


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I am awaiting your PM

Click to collapse



Replied....nvm 

/me goes back to lurking as trying to be humorous failed


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> OK funny guy, so how?

Click to collapse



I'll tell you tomorrow!! :highfive::silly::highfive::silly::highfive:

Once again...sorry for the tragedy mate


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I'll tell you tomorrow!! :highfive::silly::highfive::silly::highfive:
> 
> Once again...sorry for the tragedy mate

Click to collapse



Tragedy? Also, iseewhatyoudidthere 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 20, 2012)

BD, I sad that I love Jersey..

Its awesome place.

If I somehow insulted you, take my deepest apologies

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I'll tell you tomorrow!! :highfive::silly::highfive::silly::highfive:
> 
> Once again...sorry for the tragedy mate

Click to collapse



Saw that coming, that was way to easy

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 20, 2012)

So where is the mafia hiding today? Only a few present...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> So where is the mafia hiding today? Only a few present...

Click to collapse



Yea it used to be really crowdy in the night but now usually there are only like 5 members ... Yesterday there was only me and meph 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Yea it used to be really crowdy in the night but now usually there are only like 5 members ... Yesterday there was only me and meph
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Well then I think I actually feel sorry for you.

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## undercover (Nov 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> So where is the mafia hiding today? Only a few present...

Click to collapse



Playing stupid Drag Racing. Just wasted all the money on a crap car... Urggggg. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

If anyone wants a good laugh pm me.

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## undercover (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> If anyone wants a good laugh pm me.
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse





Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> If anyone wants a good laugh pm me.
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



I just did...:silly:


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> BD, I sad that I love Jersey..
> 
> Its awesome place.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Apology accepted and appreciated.
Thank you.
To everyone:
Look, everyone is entitled to their opinion. If you don't like someplace, that's fine.
However, as everyone here knows. I live in Jersey. I don't go around bashing the hometowns of other members, I expect the same back.
Jersey gets a bad rap. It's not fair. It's one of the most diverse states in the nation (we have urban, suburban and rural areas. We accept all cultures and nationalities here, and are a stronger, better place BECAUSE of it.
We pay lower taxes (sales, gas) then other states in the area. Bergen county has the highest per capita income in the country (there are more millionaires in Bergen county than anywhere else in the US)
I've been to all 48 contiguous US states and I've had many bad experiences. I don't go around bashing those other places because of it.
/end rant
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Apology accepted and appreciated.
> Thank you.
> To everyone:
> Look, everyone is entitled to their opinion. If you don't like someplace, that's fine.
> ...

Click to collapse



You've been to maine? Sucks right? I will admit it sucks so you can agree 

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

There's only one place I'll bash happily, but I'm entitled because I've lived there, and I'm sorry if anyone is from Leicester but there you go. I actually like almost everywhere I've been, the diversity, culture and individuality that everywhere has. Except that one s....'................

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I just did...:silly:

Click to collapse



Let me know if it's worth it? Doubt it will be 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Let me know if it's worth it? Doubt it will be
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hasn't been yet

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

Talking to quasi atm, he's banned until the 28th 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Talking to quasi atm, he's banned until the 28th
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Say hi, how's he doing?

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

To anyone who doesn't rea dit, tl;dr Apex called me out for jokily saying muffins were stupid (I lov emuffins) an di smakin gno sense to me. Eh. Glad he' sgon eat this point

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well then I think I actually feel sorry for you.
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Well... I suppose you should... But it wasn't THAT bad

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> To anyone who doesn't rea dit, tl;dr Apex called me out for jokily saying muffins were stupid (I lov emuffins) an di smakin gno sense to me. Eh. Glad he' sgon eat this point
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> To anyone who doesn't rea dit, tl;dr Apex called me out for jokily saying muffins were stupid (I lov emuffins) an di smakin gno sense to me. Eh. Glad he' sgon eat this point
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



My eyes... They're bleeding... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> To anyone who doesn't rea dit, tl;dr Apex called me out for jokily saying muffins were stupid (I lov emuffins) an di smakin gno sense to me. Eh. Glad he' sgon eat this point
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



You make no sense kid :what::what::what:


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> You've been to maine? Sucks right? I will admit it sucks so you can agree
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Maine is beautiful. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You make no sense kid :what::what::what:

Click to collapse



Does he ever?

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

---------- Post added at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------

Evening kc

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Does he ever?
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He has done once, I believe. It was a rare moment though 

Hey man


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> He has done once, I believe. It was a rare moment though
> 
> Hey man

Click to collapse



Must of missed it

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

Haha I was messing with you guys. I fI wasn't I would have fixed the typos. I miss swiftkey.

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Must of missed it
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Possibly not. I could've quite easily been imagining it


----------



## undercover (Nov 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Must HAVE missed it
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



FTFY 


Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## boborone (Nov 20, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I'll tell you tomorrow!! :highfive::silly::highfive::silly::highfive:
> 
> Once again...sorry for the tragedy mate

Click to collapse



trolololulz



Babydoll25 said:


> Apology accepted and appreciated.
> Thank you.
> To everyone:
> Look, everyone is entitled to their opinion. If you don't like someplace, that's fine.
> ...

Click to collapse



But me and skinny can still talk right? He's from there and I'm dating it. Does that count?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



Yeh yeh, cheers for that

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## boborone (Nov 20, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Well you are harassing NJ... I would be mad too... NJ FTW!!! (and just so you know, I live in NJ... Not going with BD for no reason at all...)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah my girl right down from you when she went to Rutgers.


----------



## undercover (Nov 20, 2012)

US of A is waking up, it's getting busier here 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hello...


Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Maine is beautiful.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Living here sucks tho

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

Good evening Dexter

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## boborone (Nov 20, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> US of A is waking up, it's getting busier here
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



Always late to the party, but we bring the fireworks 




dexter93 said:


> Hello...
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey there Don!


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

Hiya bobo

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> trolololulz
> 
> 
> 
> But me and skinny can still talk right? He's from there and I'm dating it. Does that count?

Click to collapse



Skinny doesn't talk that badly (at least in my presence, most likely cuz he has a modicum of respect for people)
As for you.....
Yes. It counts. I will personally come down there and throw things at you in person. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:42 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> Hello...
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hi there, bro.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 20, 2012)

How is everyone? I'm on a repair spree. I just fixed a SLR lens and now I've opened up an old compact cam  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Nov 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Skinny doesn't talk that badly (at least in my presence, most likely cuz he has a modicum of respect for people)
> As for you.....
> Yes. It counts. I will personally come down there and throw things at you in person.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dammit. But seriously, I have no clue why the feud with Philly and NY. Move across the bridge and pay less for everything. I'd go NJ any day.


----------



## undercover (Nov 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Skinny doesn't talk that badly (at least in my presence, most likely cuz he has a modicum of respect for people)
> As for you.....
> Yes. It counts. I will personally come down there and throw things at you in person.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bricks. Doooooooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeet 



Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 20, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Pretty sure he just said we were better off with him, rather then Apex.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah my girl right down from you when she went to Rutgers.

Click to collapse



Yea... I live like... Right next to Rutgers!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 AM ----------




dexter93 said:


> Hello...
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey dex!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Pretty sure he just said we were better off with him, rather then Apex.

Click to collapse



Apex is soooo butthurt right now.

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Apex is soooo butthurt right now.
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



For some reason I highly doubt that 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Apex is soooo butthurt right now.
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Are you looking to gain a seat next to Quasi?


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

Evening, gents n lady friends.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Evening, gents n lady friends.

Click to collapse



evening werked..ed


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

Evening werked

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Evening, gents n lady friends.

Click to collapse



Evening werked...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

Meph, please don't bash Apex openly in this thread. I'm his friend and would rather not read it, thanks. <<<<~~no mean, just being all growed up.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Meph, please don't bash Apex openly in this thread. I'm his friend and would rather not read it, thanks. <<<<~~no mean, just being all growed up.

Click to collapse








Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Meph, please don't bash Apex openly in this thread. I'm his friend and would rather not read it, thanks. <<<<~~no mean, just being all growed up.

Click to collapse



Agreed. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Is it me, or the recent thanks button replacement pics are gay? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 20, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Is it me, or the recent thanks button replacement pics are gay?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Agreed very ugly and gay


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

I think I like this one better

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I think I like this one better
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Also ugly


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I think I like this one better
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 20, 2012)

werked said:


>

Click to collapse



Its just not the same :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Also ugly

Click to collapse



agreed 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 20, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Is it me, or the recent thanks button replacement pics are gay?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



There attempt to bring THAT feeling back is definitely... Just gay...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

This?!


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 20, 2012)

werked said:


> This?!

Click to collapse



That looks..... Really funny

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 20, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> agreed
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 20, 2012)

werked said:


> This?!

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse



That's too small on the app, can barely see it

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> That's too small on the app, can barely see it
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



I will see what I can do..  

---------- Post added at 04:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> That's too small on the app, can barely see it
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



That is why u click on the image to see it on tapatalk 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dammit. But seriously, I have no clue why the feud with Philly and NY. Move across the bridge and pay less for everything. I'd go NJ any day.

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I will see what I can do..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Too small, too much effort to click. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse







^^^ official seal of approval 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> ^^^ official seal of approval
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I know, that was ironic 
We need a good looking thanks button. Anyone good with graphics? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I know, that was ironic
> We need a good looking thanks button. Anyone good with graphics?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Well, I know my way around MS paint 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Well, I know my way around MS paint
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If someone could duplicate the thanks button only bigger we would be good 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## undercover (Nov 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I know, that was ironic
> We need a good looking thanks button. Anyone good with graphics?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nope 

Last I remember is you can thingz with PS. Have a go. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2012)

Hows this?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hows this?

Click to collapse



That'll do I think





Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## undercover (Nov 21, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> If anyone wants a good laugh pm me.
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



View attachment 1498205

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Is it me, or the recent thanks button replacement pics are gay?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## undercover (Nov 21, 2012)

TonyStark said:


>

Click to collapse



Very happy pics we had.... 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hows this?

Click to collapse








Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2012)

Yay!! You guys like my thanks!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> View attachment 1498463

Click to collapse



Okguy.jpg 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

werked said:


> Meph, please don't bash Apex openly in this thread. I'm his friend and would rather not read it, thanks. <<<<~~no mean, just being all growed up.

Click to collapse



Last post about it, I promise

I was cool with him and we talked a lot, but calling me out for nothing? Not cool.

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## werked (Nov 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hows this?

Click to collapse


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 21, 2012)

There's some room for expansion


----------



## undercover (Nov 21, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> There's some room for expansion

Click to collapse



Embed the fonts. If you use PS double click on layer icon and play with embed or drop shadow options. 

Y I haz no full photoshop on the phone? :banghead:

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 21, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Embed the fonts. If you use PS double click on layer icon and play with embed or drop shadow options.
> 
> Y I haz no full photoshop on the phone? :banghead:
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



Thanks mate:good: all I gots is da PAINT:silly:


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 21, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Thanks mate:good: all I gots is da PAINT:silly:

Click to collapse



You killed the thread... I think xda is dying bit by bit...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## trell959 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey guys. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey trell. Thought you weregetting a n4 and not gnex...

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## boborone (Nov 21, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Hey trell. Thought you weregetting a n4 and not gnex...
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



spell check or put the bottle down

do one


----------



## trell959 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Hey trell. Thought you weregetting a n4 and not gnex...
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



I am. This isn't really s galaxy nexus, it's a kindle fire with a build.prop change to enable more apps on the play store.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I am. This isn't really s galaxy nexus, it's a kindle fire with a build.prop change to enable more apps on the play store.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ahh, I see.

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I am. This isn't really s galaxy nexus, it's a kindle fire with a build.prop change to enable more apps on the play store.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Change the signature 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> spell check or put the bottle down
> 
> do one

Click to collapse



This thing sucks man, sorry

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> This thing sucks man, sorry
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Get SwiftKey 
You don't even need to worry about spaces. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Get SwiftKey
> You don't even need to worry about spaces.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No play store

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup trell! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No play store
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Well... Get a phone? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Nov 21, 2012)

So after a full day of using ios.....

Sent from my kindle fire


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Well... Get a phone?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I wanna but people keep buying them from under me

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> So after a full day of using ios.....
> 
> Sent from my kindle fire

Click to collapse



Yes? 0.o

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## werked (Nov 21, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No play store
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Still using nook tab?? If so, why don't you have play store??


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

werked said:


> Still using nook tab?? If so, why don't you have play store??

Click to collapse



No root

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## trell959 (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes? 0.o
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I actually like it. 

Sent from my kindle fire


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 21, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No root
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Well why don't you get to work and then change that yes root?


Good idea? Yes it is 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse


----------



## werked (Nov 21, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No root
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



:what::what:


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

werked said:


> :what::what:

Click to collapse



Driver swon't work...

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 21, 2012)

werked said:


> :what::what:

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 21, 2012)

Meph, sort your bloody keyboard out lol


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Meph, sort your bloody keyboard out lol

Click to collapse



Can't 

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Can't
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Why can't you?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 21, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Can't
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Y U CANNOT ROOT!?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Y U CANNOT ROOT!?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Cuz he's a noob

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 21, 2012)

Dead thread is dead


----------



## werked (Nov 21, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Y U CANNOT ROOT!?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Dis is madness 
Drivers don't work??
What NT do you have??


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

werked said:


> Dis is madness
> Drivers don't work??
> What NT do you have??

Click to collapse



16 gb. Ik. they won't install

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## werked (Nov 21, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> 16 gb. Ik. they won't install
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



I have the 16gb, no trouble for me....

---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------

Just went back to tasks rom.... Everything is so big after slim bean..  nice rom tho. :thumbup:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 21, 2012)

werked said:


> I have the 16gb, no trouble for me....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------
> 
> Just went back to tasks rom.... Everything is so big after slim bean..  nice rom tho. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Just change it to 182dpi in task's ROM....that's the default on slim.  

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 21, 2012)

Got it!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX


----------



## trell959 (Nov 21, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Got it!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX

Click to collapse



Watt text me, I lost all my numbers.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using tapatalk 2.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Watt text me, I lost all my numbers.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using tapatalk 2.

Click to collapse



Y u no Google sync contacts? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------




watt9493 said:


> Got it!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX

Click to collapse



You got a broken image? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------




watt9493 said:


> Got it!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX

Click to collapse



I see you fixed it 
Looks pretty sweet. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Y u no Google sync contacts?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm on iOS for now.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

So, what do you guys think of the computer I'll be getting when I save up the money for it? http://pcpartpicker.com/p/ozYs

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> So, what do you guys think of the computer I'll be getting when I save up the money for it? http://pcpartpicker.com/p/ozYs
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Gaaaaaaaay

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> So, what do you guys think of the computer I'll be getting when I save up the money for it? http://pcpartpicker.com/p/ozYs
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pretty good dude.:thumbup:

Why not add an HDD to save pics and music and other media on, so your ssd can just run the OS and programs?  It does make a difference.  All in all though, that's a great build.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Pretty good dude.:thumbup:
> 
> Why not add an HDD to save pics and music and other media on, so your ssd can just run the OS and programs?  It does make a difference.  All in all though, that's a great build.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I have a 1TB HDD in there. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 PM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Gaaaaaaaay
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I have a 1TB HDD in there.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oops, I missed that!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

Also, hey skinny 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm on iOS for now.

Click to collapse



Why would you do such a thing?!?!?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 21, 2012)

Do you have a pic of the case?  It says custom, so I was just curious.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Do you have a pic of the case?  It says custom, so I was just curious.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Oh, that was actually case fan, guess it got cut off. Didn't put the case on there because I already have it and that site didn't list it. Here's a link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B006I2H0YS/ref=aw_tsm_t_d

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Oh, that was actually case fan, guess it got cut off. Didn't put the case on there because I already have it and that site didn't list it. Here's a link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B006I2H0YS/ref=aw_tsm_t_d
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Great choice.  I love that simple design.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I have a 1TB HDD in there.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trololololo

Looks like I've decided on a phone. The epic 4g touch is getting official Jelly Bean with the SGS3 touchwiz interface. Take that other S2s

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm so tired of all those cases that look like 80s spaceships.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Great choice.  I love that simple design.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Yeah, looked nice, and was cheap for a good case. Nice and sturdy too. Not as cool as yours, but good enough for me 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added 21st November 2012 at 12:00 AM ---------- Previous post was 20th November 2012 at 11:58 PM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Trololololo
> 
> Looks like I've decided on a phone. The epic 4g touch is getting official Jelly Bean with the SGS3 touchwiz interface. Take that other S2s
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Took you long enough 
To be fair, I would have spent just as much time researching as you did, but I would have had it figured out before I sold my other phone 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Yeah, looked nice, and was cheap for a good case. Nice and sturdy too. Not as cool as yours, but good enough for me
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks.

But my case is as simple as it gets, but I bought it because the mobo mounts upside down...thought it would look different.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Yeah, looked nice, and was cheap for a good case. Nice and sturdy too. Not as cool as yours, but good enough for me
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha being without a phone sucks.

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thanks.
> 
> But my case is as simple as it gets, but I bought it because the mobo mounts upside down...thought it would look different.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



The octopus really makes the case 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> The octopus really makes the case
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haha!  Yup, he really ties it together.  Its my favorite animal, and my water tubes kind of remind me of one, so there ya go.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Haha!  Yup, he really ties it together.  Its my favorite animal, and my water tubes kind of remind me of one, so there ya go.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Thought of that when I was looking at power supplies, one of the comments on one of them was "It's not modular, so it looks like you dropped an octopus in your case" or something like that, made me laugh a little 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Thought of that when I was looking at power supplies, one of the comments on one of them was "It's not modular, so it looks like you dropped an octopus in your case" or something like that, made me laugh a little
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ha, nice.  Well, from a modding perspective, I purposely chose a non-modular psu.  If done right, the back of it looks clean.  Not just a bunch of crap and empty output connectors.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------

If I had a modular PSU, it would have look like crap IMO.






Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ha, nice.  Well, from a modding perspective, I purposely chose a non-modular psu.  If done right, the back of it looks clean.  Not just a bunch of crap and empty output connectors.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ha, nice.  Well, from a modding perspective, I purposely chose a non-modular psu.  If done right, the back of it looks clean.  Not just a bunch of crap and empty output connectors.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I'm not too concerned about looks as it will all be inside the case. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well played, sir.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------

But, that was my first and only build, so if I can do it, anyone can.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

Does anyone happen to know where the default wallpaper for slimbean is? Changed it and now I can't find it, don't want to reflash it for a wallpaper. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 21, 2012)

Cut a window, and enjoy the view.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 21, 2012)

I must say, I'm liking this Jellybam ROM so far. I've only been running it for a couple of hours, but it's obamaface.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I must say, I'm liking this Jellybam ROM so far. I've only been running it for a couple of hours, but it's obamaface.

Click to collapse



What ROM? Also, took me way too long to get that obamaface comment lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> What ROM? Also, took me way too long to get that obamaface comment lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Jellybam 
And I was hoping people would get that because I wasn't gonna bother explaining it


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Does anyone happen to know where the default wallpaper for slimbean is? Changed it and now I can't find it, don't want to reflash it for a wallpaper.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm on Slim, and I honestly don't know.  I'm not much for stock WP.  Sorry.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Nov 21, 2012)

You guys are making me wanna build a puuuter.  
Here's some TMI for you all....I should be asleep but can't sleep thanks to the colder weather, my head has the itchies . Orrrrr, maybe its my head rebelling and staging a coup against the gray hairs that are trying to take over.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Jellybam
> And I was hoping people would get that because I wasn't gonna bother explaining it

Click to collapse



Sorry, my brain autocorrected that to jellybean 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------




werked said:


> You guys are making me wanna build a puuuter.
> Here's some TMI for you all....I should be asleep but can't sleep thanks to the colder weather, my head has the itchies . Orrrrr, maybe its my head rebelling and staging a coup against the gray hairs that are trying to take over.

Click to collapse



Doooo eeeeet! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 21, 2012)

werked said:


> You guys are making me wanna build a puuuter.
> Here's some TMI for you all....I should be asleep but can't sleep thanks to the colder weather, my head has the itchies . Orrrrr, maybe its my head rebelling and staging a coup against the gray hairs that are trying to take over.

Click to collapse



I think maybe this weekend, I'll change the water in my PC to pink.  Should look nice with all the white.  You'll be so jealous.:beer:

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sorry, my brain autocorrected that to jellybean
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I keel doing that when reading the title of the thread for it lol


----------



## werked (Nov 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I think maybe this weekend, I'll change the water in my PC to pink.  Should look nice with all the white.  You'll be so jealous.:beer:
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



 doooeeeeetttt.jpg
I will be jealous.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I keep doing that when reading the title of the thread for it lol

Click to collapse



Ftfy

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 21, 2012)

Proto....what was the default wallpaper for slim?! Blue water droplets?? I'm gonna try n find it.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm out, cya all in the morning. Night mafia. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------




werked said:


> Proto....what was the default wallpaper for slim?! Blue water droplets?? I'm gonna try n find it.

Click to collapse



It was a blue circle with the slim themed S inside it, black background. Kinda looked like a Pepsi logo actually. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 21, 2012)

werked said:


> doooeeeeetttt.jpg
> I will be jealous.

Click to collapse



Gotta check what colors I have left.  If I have it, I'll do it.  I actually did it once before because my daughter asked me to.  I can't let another girl down.:angel:


----------



## werked (Nov 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Gotta check what colors I have left.  If I have it, I'll do it.  I actually did it once before because my daughter asked me to.  I can't let another girl down.:angel:

Click to collapse



 that would be cool to see.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 21, 2012)

werked said:


> that would be cool to see.

Click to collapse



yup, I've got the color...you'll see it this weekend. 

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------

Right now, it's faded orange from Halloween...it looks like beer.:victory:


----------



## boborone (Nov 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Haha!  Yup, he really ties it together.  Its my favorite animal, and my water tubes kind of remind me of one, so there ya go.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Dude, next time I get drunk and start posting pics of polar bears, you should go on an octo post fest.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude, next time I get drunk and start posting pics of polar bears, you should go on an octo post fest.

Click to collapse



Don't try me lol


----------



## boborone (Nov 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Don't try me lol

Click to collapse



http://zapatopi.net/treeoctopus/


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://zapatopi.net/treeoctopus/

Click to collapse



Only in the Pacific Northwest would an Octopus hug trees.


----------



## boborone (Nov 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Only in the Pacific Northwest would an Octopus hug trees.

Click to collapse



I think I was drunk when I saw that first. I was thinking in my head, "wow, I knew octopuses could live a while outside of water but dayum! Long enough for people to think they are living in the trees? Those dam hippies. Haha"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> I think I was drunk when I saw that first. I was thinking in my head, "wow, I knew octopuses could live a while outside of water but dayum! Long enough for people to think they are living in the trees? Those dam hippies. Haha"

Click to collapse



My thoughts exactly.




Just like the alien octopus is likely to be observed in Arizona, or Denver.


----------



## boborone (Nov 21, 2012)

Skinny. I am so doing a NASCAR montage with footage in April at the next race with this song.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Skinny. I am so doing a NASCAR montage with footage in April at the next race with this song.

Click to collapse



While I check that out, you check this out.







---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 PM ----------




boborone said:


> Skinny. I am so doing a NASCAR montage with footage in April at the next race with this song.

Click to collapse



Goddamn, those guys rip!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2012)

Good morning

Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express

Click to collapse



Hi Husam...I didn't realize you didn't know my real name.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 21, 2012)

Well, there goes my participation in the game thread for now.
Damn mullets


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well, there goes my participation in the game thread for now.
> Damn mullets

Click to collapse



hahahaha....one reason to be glad you were born just as that fad was on it's way out.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> hahahaha....one reason to be glad you were born just as that fad was on it's way out.

Click to collapse



Haha I know yeah.
Looking back on styles of the different eras, it's a good job that (over the others) didn't stick around.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Haha I know yeah.
> Looking back on styles of the different eras, it's a good job that (over the others) didn't stick around.

Click to collapse



Let us pray that rayon shirts stay at the thrift stores and don't end up on anyone in public.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well, there goes my participation in the game thread for now.
> Damn mullets

Click to collapse



Which thread?


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 21, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Which thread?
> 
> 
> This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.

Click to collapse



"Only Post Here If..."   right here in OT.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 21, 2012)

Morning mafia 

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## boborone (Nov 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> While I check that out, you check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow man, they look just like I imagined. That's pretty cool man. 

And yeah man, those dudes have been around for yrs in Europe. Just now made it over here on the radio. From Holland I think. Got a real nice groove to most of their songs. Makes you wanna bang to em, but softly, like punk meets metal. That would be it's child. Reminds me alot of the rock I grew up with in the south. I like it man. I dig em. Wish I would have heard em before a couple months ago.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hi Husam...I didn't realize you didn't know my real name.

Click to collapse



Real names are overrated 

Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 21, 2012)

Good morning Mafia 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Nov 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Real names are overrated
> 
> Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express

Click to collapse



yeah hussam :highfive:


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 21, 2012)

Good morning dex

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Good morning Mafia
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey dex, how's it going?



boborone said:


> yeah hussam :highfive:

Click to collapse



:highfive:

Also, nicknames are what we chose, real names are chosen by our parents and we're forced to have them :silly:


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey dex, how's it going?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Picking names for our children is a nightmare, Dylan shares his birthday with Dylan Thomas, that's not who we named him after though.......

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Picking names for our children is a nightmare, Dylan shares his birthday with Dylan Thomas, that's not who we named him after though.......
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



I know because I played The Sims in the past


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I know because I played The Sims in the past

Click to collapse



Nope, not that either.can't stand the Sims, we named him after the rabbit on the magic roundabout

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Nope, not that either.can't stand the Sims, we named him after the rabbit on the magic roundabout
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



lmao, good choice


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey dex, how's it going?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's supposed to be morning.. but no sun to see. It's raining and it's cold. Also, I'm sick

#wintersucks


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

Morning.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 21, 2012)

Good morning Bd

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

This isn't morning... can't be... still tired...

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 21, 2012)

No, your right.it's afternoon now

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

Bleh feels like 5 am.

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> It's supposed to be morning.. but no sun to see. It's raining and it's cold. Also, I'm sick
> 
> #wintersucks

Click to collapse



Why are you hash tagging in xda


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Why are you hash tagging in xda

Click to collapse



Cause it's fun

#babylyfe

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 21, 2012)

guten Morgen Mafia


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 21, 2012)

Afternoon Tony

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Afternoon Tony
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



it's 4pm here, dunno what you call that time of day 

'that-time-of-day


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

If you guys look up #babylyfe on twittee then press 'All', only one of ou rtroll posts shows up lol

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> it's 4pm here, dunno what you call that time of day
> 
> 'that-time-of-day

Click to collapse



Snowflake doesn't think it is 4pm 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake doesn't think it is 4pm
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks.jpg

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Thanks.jpg
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



You're welcome?? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You're welcome??
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yup.

Looks like I've decided... hello epic 4g touch

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## werked (Nov 21, 2012)

Good morning.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Yup.
> 
> Looks like I've decided... hello epic 4g touch
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Really? 480x800 on a 4.5in screen....ugh.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 08:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 AM ----------




werked said:


> Good morning.

Click to collapse



Morning

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 21, 2012)

Good day to you werked

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## werked (Nov 21, 2012)

How are ya this morning, BD??


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Really? 480x800 on a 4.5in screen....ugh.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait. Really? Grr second thoughts

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Yup.
> 
> Looks like I've decided... hello epic 4g touch
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Finally picked a phone :good:


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Finally picked a phone :good:

Click to collapse



Maybe not haha

Might get a droid razr but I've hear dbad things about the battery life

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 21, 2012)

/me did not like waking up to the weather app's notification of fog.

Fog is not that important.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> /me did not like waking up to the weather app's notification of fog.
> 
> Fog is not that important.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



That's better than mine, I've had rain all day

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 21, 2012)

Howdy werk/ronnie/jugg/BD/meph


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Wait. Really? Grr second thoughts
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Yup. When the S2 (I'm sure you're aware the epic touch is a variant) came out, that screen resolution kept me from even considering it.
(Sue me, I'm a spec snob....and since the screen IS the thing you're looking at all day...It's an important spec)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Howdy werk/ronnie/jugg/BD/meph

Click to collapse



'llo

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 21, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> That's better than mine, I've had rain all day
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Heh. I'm in Illinois.

I'm just thankful it's not sleeting, hailing, or snowing here.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake doesn't think it is 4pm
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



snowflake should learn some geography


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> /me did not like waking up to the weather app's notification of fog.
> 
> Fog is not that important.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Maybe not to you/where you are.
I'm sure those in the Northwest would disagree with that statement. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 21, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Howdy werk/ronnie/jugg/BD/meph

Click to collapse





Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

werked said:


> How are ya this morning, BD??

Click to collapse



Tired. (As usual) getting ready to cook TWO thanksgiving dinners. (One personal, one for the downtown office drivers (work))
How goes it in your neck of the woods?

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 09:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 AM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Here's a poem for you....





Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 21, 2012)

Meph, why not a used Sll? That's a great phone. Still has tons of development and you can get one for a steal.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> snowflake should learn some geography

Click to collapse



Nope. She's Snowflake. Snowflake time/Meatball time> all other time zones.
Don't you know anything? 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

I wantz bacon and phone. 

#allIeverneed

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I wantz bacon and phone.
> 
> #allIeverneed
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



I HAZ bacon...and THREE phones. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nope. She's Snowflake. Snowflake time/Meatball time> all other time zones.
> Don't you know anything?
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



no I don't, I'm ignorant :/


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I HAZ bacon...and THREE phones.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Gimme  aphone ;u I'll get th ebacon...

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> no I don't, I'm ignorant :/

Click to collapse





Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 09:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 AM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Gimme  aphone ;u I'll get th ebacon...
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse








Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I HAZ bacon...and THREE phones.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



So...my Galaxy Nexus doesn't like me anymore. I've been running it hard for the past year since I got it.

And the old girl needs to be laid to a peaceful rest. 

Thankfully a Droid DNA should be able to fill the gap while I browse for something more powerful.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



-waves his $180-

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> -waves his $180-
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Amaze?

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Amaze?
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Hmmmmmm. 

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So...my Galaxy Nexus doesn't like me anymore. I've been running it hard for the past year since I got it.
> 
> And the old girl needs to be laid to a peaceful rest.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what happened?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So...my Galaxy Nexus doesn't like me anymore. I've been running it hard for the past year since I got it.
> 
> And the old girl needs to be laid to a peaceful rest.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1080 resolution.... 5in screen... Nice. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## werked (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Tired. (As usual) getting ready to cook TWO thanksgiving dinners. (One personal, one for the downtown office drivers (work))
> How goes it in your neck of the woods?

Click to collapse



Wow, two!! Holy crap, i only have to make a couple of dishes this year to bring. I still haven't even been shopping to get what I need. Note to self....do that today. All the grandchildren are getting together tonight for a pre Turkey day oyster roast with beer, lotso beer.:beer::beer:
You are all invited.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

I like turkey.

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

werked said:


> Wow, two!! Holy crap, i only have to make a couple of dishes this year to bring. I still haven't even been shopping to get what I need. Note to self....do that today. All the grandchildren are getting together tonight for a pre Turkey day oyster roast with beer, lotso beer.:beer::beer:
> You are all invited.

Click to collapse



Yeah. Two. I'm making a turkey breast and stuffing, veggies and pie for Sparky and I.
For the drivers: a 24lb pound turkey, a 6lb chicken, stuffing,  sweet potatoes, veggies and pie.
Food.
Food everywhere. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 AM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Hmmmmmm.
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse











Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> what happened?

Click to collapse



It's just refusing to run right. I cranked the processor up and GPU up for a game and it won't hold. The screen is burning in. It's also now starting to be unable to play some of the more intensive games. So...it's time.


Babydoll25 said:


> 1080 resolution.... 5in screen... Nice.

Click to collapse



Meh, the S4 Pro quad core and 2GB of RAM are kind of weak, but I can live with it...for now.



werked said:


> Wow, two!! Holy crap, i only have to make a couple of dishes this year to bring. I still haven't even been shopping to get what I need. Note to self....do that today. All the grandchildren are getting together tonight for a pre Turkey day oyster roast with beer, lotso beer.:beer::beer:
> You are all invited.

Click to collapse



You have grandkids!? You're the...fittest, granny I've ever seen. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah. Two. I'm making a turkey breast and stuffing, veggies and pie for Sparky and I.
> For the drivers: a 24lb pound turkey, a 6lb chicken, stuffing,  sweet potatoes, veggies and pie.
> Food.
> Food everywhere.
> ...

Click to collapse



That's in good nick

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah. Two. I'm making a turkey breast and stuffing, veggies and pie for Sparky and I.
> For the drivers: a 24lb pound turkey, a 6lb chicken, stuffing,  sweet potatoes, veggies and pie.
> Food.
> Food everywhere.
> ...

Click to collapse



Smexy...

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Smexy...
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



I have a white back too....

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Nov 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> It's just refusing to run right. I cranked the processor up and GPU up for a game and it won't hold. The screen is burning in. It's also now starting to be unable to play some of the more intensive games. So...it's time.
> 
> Meh, the S4 Pro quad core and 2GB of RAM are kind of weak, but I can live with it...for now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll take that as a compliment.... ERM....I think. BUT HE!! No I'm not a granny.  I look that old, jeez?!


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> It's just refusing to run right. I cranked the processor up and GPU up for a game and it won't hold. The screen is burning in. It's also now starting to be unable to play some of the more intensive games. So...it's time.
> 
> Meh, the S4 Pro quad core and 2GB of RAM are kind of weak, but I can live with it...for now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have a white back too....
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Thinks comment........................refuses to let fingers type due to fear of bricks

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have a white back too....
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse






the usb connector puts me off tho :'(




werked said:


> I'll take that as a compliment.... ERM....I think. BUT HE!! No I'm not a granny.  I look that old, jeez?!

Click to collapse



Well, I didn't believe it but the way you sqid that 

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## werked (Nov 21, 2012)

I so could have posted on the mullet one in the game thread. Dangit!!


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Thinks comment........................refuses to let fingers type due to fear of bricks
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Lol...

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> the usb connector puts me off tho :'(
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who buys a phone without the data cable included?? 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Who buys a phone without the data cable included??
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I have. Few times lol

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

Tell Juggles that since snowflake time is unworthy of a three year old, He's on my ignore list and therefore unworthy of my bricks.
Tell him to type away. I can't see it unless it's quoted (which is how I knew about the last comment)....And I really don't care what he thinks anyway.

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 09:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 AM ----------




Mephikun said:


> I have. Few times lol
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



I wouldn't sell it without including the cable, charging brick, papers, box etc.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

Morning mafia. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 21, 2012)

Can anyone tell me where the frigging option is to turn off capacitive button back lights in slim?! I've been back and forth between ROMs so much.... I can't find it. I've turned them off before, it's there....somewhere. I'm sure it's hella simple and I'll probably deserve a brick afterwards. :banghead:


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Morning mafia.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi.

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

werked said:


> Can anyone tell me where the frigging option is to turn off capacitive button back lights in slim?! I've been back and forth between ROMs so much.... I can't find it. I've turned them off before, it's there....somewhere. I'm sure it's hella simple and I'll probably deserve a brick afterwards. :banghead:

Click to collapse



Settings, device options, sensors. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Morning mafia.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Heyday proto


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

werked said:


> Can anyone tell me where the frigging option is to turn off capacitive button back lights in slim?! I've been back and forth between ROMs so much.... I can't find it. I've turned them off before, it's there....somewhere. I'm sure it's hella simple and I'll probably deserve a brick afterwards. :banghead:

Click to collapse



In PA, it's under system....but it may be different for Slim.
Have a brick anyway....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Morning mafia.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hiya

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Settings, device options, sensors.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



OMG, I thank you so much. 





I was almost ready to throw a brick at myself. Hmmm, how would I do that.... Toss it straight up and wait for it to smash me in my head?!


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

Speaking of slim settings, why the hell are they called ASS? Does that actually stand for something? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> In PA, it's under system....but it may be different for Slim.
> Have a brick anyway....
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And again....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

werked said:


> OMG, I thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Only BD can throw bricks  don't worry though, she had it covered. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Speaking of slim settings, why the hell are they called ASS? Does that actually stand for something?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I wondered that myself haha.  I'm just gonna go with ASS.... No alternate meaning, and just ASS.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 21, 2012)

Spank that ASS 

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 21, 2012)

Automatic Slim Settings


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

Bricks....
Bricks everywhere....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Automatic Slim Settings

Click to collapse



Did you just make that up? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Did you just make that up?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm thinking......
















No?

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Did you just make that up?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No, that's what it stands for.
I was wondering the same when I was on Slim.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> No, that's what it stands for.
> I was wondering the same when I was on Slim.

Click to collapse



But... It isn't automatic 
Sup KC? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> But... It isn't automatic
> Sup KC?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That was my thinking behind it aswell but then the dev said that because certain options can be set to automatic, that's where it came from.
Makes no sense to me though 

Not a lot man, just trying to figure out how I'm going to pretend to be busy all day 
How about you?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That was my thinking behind it aswell but then the dev said that because certain options can be set to automatic, that's where it came from.
> Makes no sense to me though
> 
> Not a lot man, just trying to figure out how I'm going to pretend to be busy all day
> How about you?

Click to collapse



Still screwing around with this sweet PC build: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/oCBm

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 21, 2012)

werked said:


> I'll take that as a compliment.... ERM....I think. BUT HE!! No I'm not a granny.  I look that old, jeez?!

Click to collapse



....it seemed like a good idea at the time.




prototype7 said:


> Speaking of slim settings, why the hell are they called ASS? Does that actually stand for something?

Click to collapse




KidCarter93 said:


> Automatic Slim Settings

Click to collapse




KidCarter93 said:


> No, that's what it stands for.
> I was wondering the same when I was on Slim.

Click to collapse




KidCarter93 said:


> That was my thinking behind it aswell but then the dev said that because certain options can be set to automatic, that's where it came from.
> Makes no sense to me though

Click to collapse



I dunno who told you that, but when krarvind first released Slim Rom, the settings were spelled out, _Advanced Slim Settings_.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Still screwing around with this sweet PC build: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/oCBm
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Rather you than me. I know my way around a computer enough but not too much to think about doing that.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> ....it seemed like a good idea at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks.jpg
That makes more sense. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Rather you than me. I know my way around a computer enough but not too much to think about doing that.

Click to collapse



Lol, it honestly isn't that hard. You just plug in the cords where they're supposed to go 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> ....it seemed like a good idea at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was just taking a random guess to be honest. I never even noticed ASS when I was on Slim 

---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Thanks.jpg
> That makes more sense.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



I've had a few incidents surrounding computers though. Quite a few when I was on an IT apprenticeship


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I was just taking a random guess to be honest. I never even noticed ASS when I was on Slim
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I told you you were making it up 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I told you you were making it up
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



At least I had a little story behind it


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Why are you hash tagging in xda

Click to collapse



Testing out new features. Haven't you heard of it?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Still screwing around with this sweet PC build: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/oCBm

Click to collapse



That's a sweet build, just a few things though:

1. For the money you're spending on RAM, you could pick up the same brand's 2133mhz models and be set for a while.

2. The GTX 670 will not satisfy you. Especially not the 2GB model. For ~$50 more you can double your VRAM and up your GPU to the EVGA GTX 680 4GB.

3. The MoBo, Processor, and SSD/HDD look good.

4. Cooler Master air cooling for CPU is adequate for stock to very mild OC. I dunno what you're planning on doing with it, but if you are eventually planning on a serious overclock, there are some water cooling kits that I can point you towards that will work amazing without being too crazy to set up.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 21, 2012)

morning everyone. 

@kc: lmao. proto almost believed you. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> That's a sweet build, just a few things though:
> 
> 1. For the money you're spending on RAM, you could pick up the same brand's 2133mhz models and be set for a while.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll look into those. What cooling kit would you suggest? I just went with someone else's suggestion there, not really my area of expertise. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

I agree with this...(posted by a.cid originally)

Why?


I don't like these guys bringing radical changes...
If they are removing thanks from OT, why leave the forum specific OT's out of it?
Why not remove the post count?

They wanna get back to the roots by being so radical, I say do away with the Android Development...
True root level dev takes place in Original Dev, only kanging and theming happens in And Dev...
If xda is not a support site, then lock up the "Ask any question here" threads, and those conslidated one-stop guides...

Wanna go badass? Go badass the whole way, only going half does no good...

This...xda has become a help desk site/forum, instead of a development forum. Let's do it. Let's go all the way.


( When I started here, I read everything, re-read it, thought about it, and read it again. THAT'S how I learned everything I know (admittedly, it isn't a lot...but I can recover from all but a hard brick....which I've never experienced (yet) because I read...everything. )

Edited for clarity, I added the paragraph about reading, it may have not been clear that was me posting that (BD)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 21, 2012)

cascabel said:


> morning everyone.
> 
> lmao @kc. proto almost believed you.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



I know yeah 
Jase had to come in and ruin it


----------



## boborone (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I agree with this...(posted by a.cid originally)
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He was a good addition to the mafia.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> He was a good addition to the mafia.

Click to collapse



Yup...

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I know yeah
> Jase had to come in and ruin it

Click to collapse



Well, you got BD right off the bat, I was still a bit skeptical 
Jase, looking at that card, it's about 130 more, is it really worth that? I think I'd downgrade my SSD back to the 128gb if I did that, for just running windows and a few programs/games off it that would be more than enough and would save me 100 bucks. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Well, you got BD right off the bat, I was still a bit skeptical
> Jase, looking at that card, it's about 130 more, is it really worth that? I think I'd downgrade my SSD back to the 128gb if I did that, for just running windows and a few programs/games off it that would be more than enough and would save me 100 bucks.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If you're just running windows and using a HDD like skinny said for storage. 128 is just fiine.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

Also, going with that memory would cost me $100 more too. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey yall.
Aint been around in a couple days.
Was up for over 35 hours
Took a nap
Going back to sleep


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

huggs said:


> Hey yall.
> Aint been around in a couple days.
> Was up for over 35 hours
> Took a nap
> Going back to sleep

Click to collapse



Hi. Bye. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

huggs said:


> Hey yall.
> Aint been around in a couple days.
> Was up for over 35 hours
> Took a nap
> Going back to sleep

Click to collapse



Pfffftttt.
35 hours.
Amateur. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

Dead thread is dead. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Dead thread is dead.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Dead thread is dead.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



*uses ancient Gli magic stuff to revive it*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> *uses ancient Gli magic stuff to revive it*

Click to collapse



Sup dex

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sup dex
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bacon. Francis Bacon


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Bacon. Francis Bacon

Click to collapse



Knowledge Is Power!


----------



## a.cid (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I agree with this...(posted by a.cid originally)
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







boborone said:


> He was a good addition to the mafia.

Click to collapse






Babydoll25 said:


> Yup...
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Thanks.jpg
Now if only I can bug these mods and admins enough to listen to me... 
Natf doesn't like people going off topic in the requests thread, else I was miffed enough to argue around for a few posts...

Who knows, I may have even miffed a bunch of people to make it into their ignore list...
Hoping this number is low 


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## undercover (Nov 21, 2012)

Meph, get Sensation, cheap as chips atm, qhd screen, all the bells and whistles and has great jb AOSP roms. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Meph, get Sensation, cheap as chips atm, qhd screen, all the bells and whistles and has great jb AOSP roms.
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



The lower RAM DOES make a difference. I owned both the Sensation and the Amaze at the same time. 1GB RAM makes a difference. There is a difference in performance.

( I'm not saying that because I'm thinking of selling my Amaze either. In fact I'll pull it out of consideration.
No longer for sale)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 21, 2012)

@bd Things change. Sometimes people like them, sometimes they don't.

@proto Check newegg for pricing, and I'll send you a link when I get off work of the kits I like

EDIT: Car down the street from my house....paranoia is setting in nao.






Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 21, 2012)

Aww haha okay bd

Posting from a 1 yr old iPod touch
 This thing sucks


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> @bd Things change. Sometimes people like them, sometimes they don't.
> 
> @proto Check newegg for pricing, and I'll send you a link when I get off work of the kits I like
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Wut?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wut?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



See edit.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Aww haha okay bd
> 
> Posting from a 1 yr old iPod touch
> This thing sucks

Click to collapse



Although, the Sensation has way better dev support than the Amaze....but I don't recommend a phone with lower than 1GB RAM. It doesn't make sense anymore....

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 21, 2012)

I think 40 minutes it's enough for this post. Sorry it was a long read

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 21, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I was wondering the same when I was on Slim.

Click to collapse



WOW KC, I didn't take you for the sort... Was Slim OK with that?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2012)

Morning mafia and happy Friday!!! Well sorta.. for me it is!!! 4 day weekend FTW!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

She's always watching Jase. 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## werked (Nov 21, 2012)

Snoopy's Hot Dogs FTW..


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> She's always watching Jase.
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> If you're just running windows and using a HDD like skinny said for storage. 128 is just fiine.

Click to collapse



Hell, my M4 is 64gb, and I still have 44gb free.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 21, 2012)

Why does thread fell like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho-IG0NeDQE


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 21, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Why does thread fell like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho-IG0NeDQE

Click to collapse



Because you make it "fell" that way.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Because you make it "fell" that way.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



hahaha.... NO!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 21, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> hahaha.... NO!

Click to collapse



Tony....ever see this? www.vimeo.com/12072738

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Because you make it "fell" that way.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Sup Skinny. How goes it?
How's the lovely wife and daughters?

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## undercover (Nov 21, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 21, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Why does thread fell like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho-IG0NeDQE

Click to collapse



This is what I feel like...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtN1YnoL46Q
an also like this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZThquH5t0ow


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sup Skinny. How goes it?
> How's the lovely wife and daughters?
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Great bd, thanks for asking!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> For BD to see. ^^^^^^
> 
> 
> English sense of humour differs, that's all. I lived here for almost 10 years now, and I understand it, but trust me, in my first few years at work I've been soooo close at punching people countless amount of times, for the jokes that seem innocent to them. But hey, I chose to live in this country, I better adapt. In the internet things are a bit different as everyone is still in their country, but tolerance level MUST be lifted quite a bit, just as courtesy for others, otherwise clashes will happen.
> ...

Click to collapse



He's misunderstanding me. I'm not taking about Juggles being a three year old, I'm talking about him making those comments TOWARDS ME. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 21, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> For BD to see. ^^^^^^
> 
> 
> English sense of humour differs, that's all. I lived here for almost 10 years now, and I understand it, but trust me, in my first few years at work I've been soooo close at punching people countless amount of times, for the jokes that seem innocent to them. But hey, I chose to live in this country, I better adapt. In the internet things are a bit different as everyone is still in their country, but tolerance level MUST be lifted quite a bit, just as courtesy for others, otherwise clashes will happen.
> ...

Click to collapse



Appreciate the sentiment. Would appreciate if you edited your quote as well. This gets a lot of views and I want to limit that as much as I can:thumbup:

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## cascabel (Nov 21, 2012)

now that's out of the way, let's all relax. :beer:

just curious though, does the UK celebrate thanksgiving the way the US does?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2012)

cascabel said:


> now that's out of the way, let's all relax. :beer:
> 
> just curious though, does the UK celebrate thanksgiving the way the US does?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not sure? We stuff our faces with tons of food and drink a lot of beer and wine


----------



## cascabel (Nov 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Not sure? We stuff our faces with tons of food and drink a lot of beer and wine

Click to collapse



my kind of..err..stuffing. :thumbup:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Tony....ever see this? www.vimeo.com/12072738
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



THAT's totaly awesome:good::good:


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> This is what I feel like...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtN1YnoL46Q
> an also like this
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZThquH5t0ow

Click to collapse



I tried bro... jus to much overload:silly:





*Jugg1es*: FYI, never apologize for having a "childish" moment, for the moment this stops, life ends... 

I am older then most everyone here and love watching all the personalities commingle. If not for the lightheartedness and "childishness" this thread would fall. There are those that take it too far at times and send people into a tailspin but the overall spirt keeps driving this machine.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I tried bro... jus to much overload:silly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks.jpg

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> This is what I feel like...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtN1YnoL46Q
> an also like this
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZThquH5t0ow

Click to collapse








Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## boborone (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



I love these pics.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He's misunderstanding me. I'm not taking about Juggles being a three year old, I'm talking about him making those comments TOWARDS ME.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



It's not my intention to upset you and I will think before I respond in future.

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------




TonyStark said:


> I tried bro... jus to much overload:silly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not apologising for the child in me only for the effect it has on others and the misunderstanding of my intentions






Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> I love these pics.

Click to collapse








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok ok no more bad talk. I just had to take ma girl to an AA meeting cause we got in a fight. Happy turkey day. Be merry and get loaded.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ok ok no more bad talk. I just had to take ma girl to an AA meeting cause we got in a fight. Happy turkey day. Be merry and get loaded.

Click to collapse



Yes sir! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 21, 2012)

In response to the question off the UK celebrating thanks giving, we don't celebrate it because I guess in our eyes it was where it all started to go wrong for the empire

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## boborone (Nov 21, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> In response to the question off the UK celebrating thanks giving, we don't celebrate it because I guess in our eyes it was where it all started to go wrong for the empire
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



I think they feel the same way


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ok ok no more bad talk. I just had to take ma girl to an AA meeting cause we got in a fight. Happy turkey day. Be merry and get loaded.

Click to collapse



I'm having rib pain (I've had broken and fractured ribs (at different times) that never healed right).....I'm already three sheets to the wind. 
When your can't breathe cuz your ribs hurt....GET DRUNK! 





Works every time. 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## boborone (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm having rib pain (I've had broken and fractured ribs (at different times) that never healed right).....I'm already three sheets to the wind.
> When your can't breathe cuz your ribs hurt....GET DRUNK!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> I think they feel the same way

Click to collapse



Never a truer word spoken:thumbup:

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 21, 2012)

Good afternoon mafia


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> I think they feel the same way

Click to collapse




Ah, the ORIGINAL Mafia:good::good:


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Good afternoon mafia

Click to collapse



Hey ronnie, how's it going? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 21, 2012)

HOLYGEEZ

add 3g/4g and the world has a new face  XDA UnBoxing


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Hey ronnie, how's it going?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Going good just looking at some old pictures from when I was in the Marines


----------



## undercover (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm starting to appreciate what Apple is doing with their iOS after using Skype on both platforms. On iOS it's flawless and always online no matter what, on Android you get worse call quality, it keeps being shut down by ram manager etc etc.... You u no work like on iOS? 

Taking of which, is there a way to prioritise it on non rooted device? 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

New plan?





Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 02:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 PM ----------

I have a whole bunch of these... 





Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I'm starting to appreciate what Apple is doing with their iOS after using Skype on both platforms. On iOS it's flawless and always online no matter what, on Android you get worse call quality, it keeps being shut down by ram manager etc etc.... You u no work like on iOS?
> 
> Taking of which, is there a way to prioritise it on non rooted device?
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



Root it 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2012)

Pool Anyone? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Pool Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Its too cold to swim

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Its too cold to swim
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Ya i know but still: Pool Anyone? 

Bored at work I want to play pool!!!


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya i know but still: Pool Anyone?
> 
> Bored at work I want to play pool!!!

Click to collapse



I will, give me about 5 minutes though

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> New plan?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I read it " Gland Warmer" first. Lmao



prototype7 said:


> Root it
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



NO!

one is my boys N7 and other is my wifes S3.

And my phone is way beyond just rooting


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I will, give me about 5 minutes though
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ok let me know when you are ready to play.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I read it " Gland Warmer" first. Lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I read it " Gland Warmer" first. Lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 PM ----------

One sec beer, forgot I need to install the game again, go ahead and make it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> And?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Made..

You know the game and ID


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 21, 2012)

memories

Back in my bar hopping days this:

20ml (1 part) Kahlúa
20ml (1 part) Baileys Irish Cream
20ml (1 part) Grand Marnier

created this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then we would follow that shot w/ a Kamikaze

1 oz. (1 part) Triple Sec (Cointreau)
1 oz. (1 part) Vodka
1 oz. (1 part) Lime Juice
1 Touch of lime juice






After 3 to 4 of EACH... Life was good


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

Good game BC, last one was close. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Good game BC, last one was close.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Indeed it was 

Now maybe I post new puzzle


----------



## undercover (Nov 21, 2012)

You are about to be connected to a new connection sales advisor for T-Mobile UK. Please note they do not have access to existing customer details and cannot process upgrades or queries related to an existing T-Mobile account. If you have a query of this nature please contact customer services on 0845 412 5000 or 150 from a T-Mobile handset..

You are now connected with Vincent.

Vincent: Hi there, my name is Vincent. I am part of the dedicated T-Mobile Online Sales Team. How can I help you with your new order?

Vincent: Kindly stay online once your order has been completed as I would like to give you some more information regarding your order

Oleg: Hi there

Vincent: Hi Oleg

Oleg: just a quick question regarding your network coverage

Vincent: How are you?

Vincent: Yes sure

Oleg: not bad, thank you. yourself?

Vincent: Great!

Vincent: I am fine thank you!

Oleg: I just took Orange contract for my wife and was suprised how good the coverage is, and how fast data is even with 1/2 bars

Oleg: You being sister network, does it mean that you have EXACTLY the same coverage?

Vincent: I will send the link to check coverage 

Oleg: no no

Oleg: it's not what i'm asking about

Oleg: i have checked the coverage

Vincent: Please click here

Vincent: Did that link open for you?

Vincent: Okay

Vincent: If you have taken the connection from orange you need to call orange customer and check it

Vincent: I apologise for the inconvenience.

Oleg: i'm looking at taking t-mo sim only

Vincent: Okay

Vincent: Sorry Oleg, we are facing a technical glitch 

Vincent: I would request you to check our coverage later 

Oleg: you being orange sister network i wanted to know if coverage is exactly the same, or there are still differentiations between these two networks in regards to coverage

Vincent: Please bear with me while I check that information for you 

Vincent: If you are facing any problem in coverage you will get 

Vincent: You've got a 7 day cooling off period to cancel your purchase, counting from the day your new items are delivered.

Oleg: sorry, am i talking to a bot here or to a live person?

Oleg: answers don't seem to address my questions

Vincent: You are chatting with T-mobile services

Vincent: I can help only with t-mobile services

Oleg: to a real person or a bot?

Vincent: I am real person 

Oleg: again, my question: t-mobile is orange sister netwok, owned by EE. Is your coverage exactly the same as ORANGE?

Vincent: To know the ee coverage you need to login on www.ee.co.uk 

Vincent: We are facing technical glitch to check coverage on t-mobile 

Oleg: Thanks, bye
    



Anyone up for a DAFUQ moment read above......


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2012)

Proto!!

New Puzzle: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1953623


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You are about to be connected to a new connection sales advisor for T-Mobile UK. Please note they do not have access to existing customer details and cannot process upgrades or queries related to an existing T-Mobile account. If you have a query of this nature please contact customer services on 0845 412 5000 or 150 from a T-Mobile handset..
> 
> You are now connected with Vincent.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lolwut... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 21, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You are about to be connected to a new connection sales advisor for T-Mobile UK. Please note they do not have access to existing customer details and cannot process upgrades or queries related to an existing T-Mobile account. If you have a query of this nature please contact customer services on 0845 412 5000 or 150 from a T-Mobile handset..
> 
> You are now connected with Vincent.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well that really doesn't surprise me in the slightest, most people working in the call centres have no idea what they are talking about. If it's not in their flow chart they follow they are lost

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## undercover (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lolwut...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My question regarding of he's bot or not was honest. Answers made so little sense.... Gimme Indian call centre, at least they know sometimes what you are talking about. 







jugg1es said:


> Well that really doesn't surprise me in the slightest, most people working in the call centres have no idea what they are talking about. If it's not in their flow chart they follow they are lost
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse





Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 21, 2012)

Good afternoon mafia 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 21, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You are about to be connected to a new connection sales advisor for T-Mobile UK. Please note they do not have access to existing customer details and cannot process upgrades or queries related to an existing T-Mobile account. If you have a query of this nature please contact customer services on 0845 412 5000 or 150 from a T-Mobile handset..
> 
> You are now connected with Vincent.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that is called a bot. And they're pretty damn annoying


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> that is called a bot. And they're pretty damn annoying

Click to collapse



FAQer


----------



## undercover (Nov 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> FAQer

Click to collapse



No, FAQer is a good bot. I see everyone knows him. Dex, stop treating our bot-son as an irc *****. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> No, FAQer is a good bot. I see everyone knows him. Dex, stop treating our bot-son as an irc *****.
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



Isn't that what he is?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Isn't that what he is?

Click to collapse



Yup

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## undercover (Nov 21, 2012)

He's a valuable part of irc, conceived in #helpmenow. Dexter, we need stones here... 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## werked (Nov 21, 2012)

Still haven't been shopping for Thanksgiving meal.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 21, 2012)

werked said:


> Still haven't been shopping for Thanksgiving meal.

Click to collapse



Just do like I do: tell those mooching bastards to buy their own food. And then take yourself somewhere nice to eat. 


Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

werked said:


> Still haven't been shopping for Thanksgiving meal.

Click to collapse



Order in?? 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 PM ----------






I've posted this before....but I'm kinda drunk and wth....:beer::beer::beer::beer:
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Order in??
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All I have to make are some deviled eggs and a couple more smoked salmon appetizers.... Not hard. Me just lazy. 
I did buy my beer in advance, no lolygagging with something that important.


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 21, 2012)

werked said:


> All I have to make are some deviled eggs and a couple more smoked salmon appetizers.... Not hard. Me just lazy.
> I did buy my beer in advance, no lolygagging with something that important.

Click to collapse



Your not lazy!


----------



## werked (Nov 21, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Your not lazy!

Click to collapse



Hey there, Ronnie.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Your not lazy!

Click to collapse



I am. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I am.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Nah


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Nah

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 21, 2012)

How long is probation?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> How long is probation?

Click to collapse



3 months according to third post.


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> 3 months according to third post.

Click to collapse



Ty


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Just do like I do: tell those mooching bastards to buy their own food. And then take yourself somewhere nice to eat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Hey jase. Any word on those coolers? Fairly satisfied with this build, cooler is all I'm waiting on. http://pcpartpicker.com/p/oEer


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Ty

Click to collapse



How are you?
How's your family doing?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> How are you?
> How's your family doing?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



We are doing much better, I am trying to be on xda more then I have been lately.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> We are doing much better, I am trying to be on xda more then I have been lately.

Click to collapse



I'm glad. You're always welcome here. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 21, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> No, FAQer is a good bot. I see everyone knows him. Dex, stop treating our bot-son as an irc *****.
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



Hey. I sent him on vacations , don't blame me


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm glad. You're always welcome here.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



..


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 21, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey. I sent him on vacations , don't blame me

Click to collapse



FAQer serves me beer. I like him. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> FAQer serves me beer. I like him.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I would like him, but half the time he won't listen to me


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 21, 2012)

Evening all. 

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## undercover (Nov 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I would like him, but half the time he won't listen to me

Click to collapse



He only always listens to his real bosses  
He has a sister bot btw  

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 22, 2012)

Bleh. Tired 

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## werked (Nov 22, 2012)

There's like 6000 people in this grocery store.  why do people wait til the last day to shop?!


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 22, 2012)

werked said:


> There's like 6000 people in this grocery store.  why do people wait til the last day to shop?!

Click to collapse



Isn't that a bit of a pot calling the kettle scenario

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## werked (Nov 22, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Isn't that a bit of a pot calling the kettle scenario
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Intentionally, yes.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 22, 2012)

werked said:


> Intentionally, yes.

Click to collapse



I like the new sig werked. When did you get that?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 22, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Nov 22, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I like the new sig werked. When did you get that?

Click to collapse



Couple of weeks ago, been switching them out. 







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Bwahahahaha I have someone to use this on.


----------



## werked (Nov 22, 2012)

Who did it


----------



## boborone (Nov 22, 2012)

POPULAR THREADS
[Official] Play Store orders & shipp...
Nexus 4 - CANADA Thread
[ROM][XXELK4][20Nov] Omega v33.2 ●...
[Gli Sviluppatori di banane Family Offic...
Nexus 4 - U.S. thread


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> POPULAR THREADS
> [Official] Play Store orders & shipp...
> Nexus 4 - CANADA Thread
> [ROM][XXELK4][20Nov] Omega v33.2 ●...
> ...

Click to collapse



We've had over a million views. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 22, 2012)

Heehee...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 22, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 22, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 22, 2012)

Did you get your shopping done Werked?
How you feeling BD?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 22, 2012)

Blehh I'm tired. Angreh kitteh is sleeping on my back..m

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## werked (Nov 22, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Did you get your shopping done Werked?
> How you feeling BD?

Click to collapse



I did. :thumbup: It's nice to see you around a little more.


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 22, 2012)

werked said:


> I did. :thumbup: It's nice to see you around a little more.

Click to collapse



Will be on more after tomorrow


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 22, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Blehh I'm tired. Angreh kitteh is sleeping on my back..m
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse








Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Nov 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 22, 2012)

werked said:


> There's like 6000 people in this grocery store.  why do people wait til the last day to shop?!

Click to collapse




werked said:


> Intentionally, yes.

Click to collapse




werked said:


> I did. :thumbup: It's nice to see you around a little more.

Click to collapse



Meh. I'm eating at Denny's for Thanksgiving; it's just easier. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## undercover (Nov 22, 2012)

Ha, I guess xda disabled thanks button in time for Thanksgiving 

That moment when you find that you could have had £70 cash back for what you bought anyway.... 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 22, 2012)

That moment when you receive a check for $600 from your mother in law for three days of yard work.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## TheRomMistress (Nov 22, 2012)

Who does not have plans this fine holiday evening and wants to resurrect tinychat with me?


----------



## undercover (Nov 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That moment when you receive a check for $600 from your mother in law for three days of yard work.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Nice. 

I nearly fell for that. Never seen it before, so have it a second thought. Just a reminder, no bank will ever ask you for ALL details online. 


It's still running. 
Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## werked (Nov 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That moment when you receive a check for $600 from your mother in law for three days of yard work.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Sweet, I love yard work. Give her my number for next time.


----------



## undercover (Nov 22, 2012)

Lmao. Had to share 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 22, 2012)

werked said:


> Sweet, I love yard work. Give her my number for next time.

Click to collapse



no.jpg.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 22, 2012)

Greetings people

Sent from my Kindle Fire using tapatalk 2.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Greetings people
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using tapatalk 2.

Click to collapse



Howdy trell.


----------



## boborone (Nov 22, 2012)

TheRomMistress said:


> Who does not have plans this fine holiday evening and wants to resurrect tinychat with me?

Click to collapse



Tinychat? that from the days of phonerotica or mocospace?

---------- Post added at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 AM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Nice.
> 
> I nearly fell for that. Never seen it before, so have it a second thought. Just a reminder, no bank will ever ask you for ALL details online.
> View attachment 1501688
> ...

Click to collapse



wth is superantispyware


----------



## undercover (Nov 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Tinychat? that from the days of phonerotica or mocospace?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. Dunno, seems like people on the net recommend it. 382 threats so far. Avg found a virus too. Work pc, had no anti virus nor anti spyware. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## boborone (Nov 22, 2012)

TheRomMistress said:


> Who does not have plans this fine holiday evening and wants to resurrect tinychat with me?

Click to collapse



You missed the family in the kitchen cooking.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 22, 2012)

TheRomMistress said:


> Who does not have plans this fine holiday evening and wants to resurrect tinychat with me?

Click to collapse



Mistress...you remembered us!?

All hail the glorious leader!

---------------------------------------

On a side note, if any of you get pulled over for drunk driving, this conversation needs to occur. Preferably on camera:

Police Officer: "Are you drinking and driving sir?"

Man: "Just water officer"

Police Officer: "This is﻿ wine"

Man: "Well praise Jesus and his miracles!"

---------------------------------------

EDIT: Yeah, sure, why not. I'll help you revive it. My job apparently thinks it's appropriate to give us a paid holiday. As if paying us to work wasn't enough. 

---------- Post added at 03:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 AM ----------

Y is ded thread dead!?!?

Where is every body?

Do i haz to post kitteh memes!?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Mistress...you remembered us!?
> 
> All hail the glorious leader!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sgt. Kissass.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 22, 2012)

Wassup?!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 22, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Wassup?!

Click to collapse



 Hi a.cid.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hi a.cid.

Click to collapse



Ssup skinny, how's your boat floating?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sgt. Kissass.

Click to collapse



Heh, I've been bugging the mistress since several accounts and a number of years ago.



a.cid said:


> Wassup?!

Click to collapse



Life. The ceiling.

I'm thinking of putting this on my next AK. I've got the non-zombie version on my Colt AR, but the zombie one is so badass.

---------- Post added at 04:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 AM ----------

Also...this.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 22, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Ssup skinny, how's your boat floating?

Click to collapse



Floating quite well, thanks.....hows things in your neck of the woods?


----------



## a.cid (Nov 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Floating quite well, thanks.....hows things in your neck of the woods?

Click to collapse



Nice...
I slept in my class 
2 in 3 hours...

What do you do on Thanksgiving?
The stuff I know is from movies and tv series...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Floating quite well, thanks.....hows things in your neck of the woods?

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


>

Click to collapse



You wish, sailor.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You wish, sailor.

Click to collapse



So...I'm trying to decide if Taylor Swift is attractive or not...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 22, 2012)

Notbad.jpg
HSPA+ on my One X (1900MHz band)





Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## undercover (Nov 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Notbad.jpg
> HSPA+ on my One X (1900MHz band)
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OMG, my eyes! Them icons make my eyes bleed! 

Morning  

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 22, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> OMG, my eyes! Them icons make my eyes bleed!
> 
> Morning
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



What are you talking about? 






Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## undercover (Nov 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Status bar 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## werked (Nov 22, 2012)

Good morning and happy Thanksgiving, everyone.


---------- Post added at 07:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 AM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> I'm thinking of putting this on my next AK. I've got the non-zombie version on my Colt AR, but the zombie one is so badass..

Click to collapse



That's the best website everrrrrrrr, jase.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 22, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Status bar
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



What's your point?
My icons....don't like them?
Guess what?








(I don't care)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 08:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 AM ----------




werked said:


> Good morning and happy Thanksgiving, everyone.
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy Thanksgiving.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## undercover (Nov 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's your point?
> My icons....don't like them?
> Guess what?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Explanation. I said I don't like your icons, but in a jokingly way so it doesn't cause offence. Normally people answer to that with a joke. Everyone has a laugh, stays with his/hers own opinion. And that's it. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 22, 2012)

morning/evening everyone. and happy thanksgiving to those who celebrate it. :beer:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 22, 2012)

Afternoon all

Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former. 
Albert Einstein


----------



## cascabel (Nov 22, 2012)

hey jugg. i like the sig. :thumbup:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 22, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hey jugg. i like the sig. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse









Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former. 
Albert Einstein


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 22, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Explanation. I said I don't like your icons, but in a jokingly way so it doesn't cause offence. Normally people answer to that with a joke. Everyone has a laugh, stays with his/hers own opinion. And that's it.
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse





Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 22, 2012)

Morning...

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 22, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Lmao.

I'm bored. Meh

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 22, 2012)

Morning mafia, happy thanksgiving.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 22, 2012)

Dinner #1 almost finished.

Sterno cans: check
Paper plates and plastic forks/knives/spoons: check
Table for setup: check
Delivery time: >50 mins and counting....
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## cascabel (Nov 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Dinner #1 almost finished.
> 
> Sterno cans: check
> Paper plates and plastic forks/knives/spoons: check
> ...

Click to collapse



busy BD is busy. what's on the menu? 

@proto: happy thanksgiving. :beer:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 22, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Nov 22, 2012)

Classy. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 22, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> View attachment 1502544
> Classy.
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



Now that's a cat who knows how to lounge around in style.

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 10:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------




cascabel said:


> busy BD is busy. what's on the menu?
> 
> @proto: happy thanksgiving. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Drivers dinner:
Turkey 
Chicken 
Stuffing
Gravy
Sweet potatoes
Green bean casserole 
Pies pumpkin/apple

My dinner:
Turkey breast
Gravy
Stuffing
Broccoli (with cheese  )
Pie: pumpkin
I changed some menu items
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Now that's a cat who knows how to lounge around in style.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds good 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all that celebrate. Enjoy the day in a healthy and safe way:good:

My family and I are heading to a shelter to cook for the homeless. Brings a real meaningful feeling to the heart, when we do this. We will be cooking 62 turkey's and expecting 250 - 300 people It's amazing what we all take for granted.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 22, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all that celebrate. Enjoy the day in a healthy and safe way:good:
> 
> My family and I are heading to a shelter to cook for the homeless. Brings a real meaningful feeling to the heart, when we do this. We will be cooking 62 turkey's and expecting 250 - 300 people It's amazing what we all take for granted.

Click to collapse



happy thanksgiving mr.stark. and it's really great to know you and your family does that. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

@bd: wow. looks really good. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 22, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sounds good
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey mafia 

Happy thanksgiving to those in america 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy thanksgiving everyone! I'll be back tonight. Seeya guys and gals

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 22, 2012)

Seeya meph: p

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all those who celebrate it

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 22, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all that celebrate. Enjoy the day in a healthy and safe way:good:
> 
> My family and I are heading to a shelter to cook for the homeless. Brings a real meaningful feeling to the heart, when we do this. We will be cooking 62 turkey's and expecting 250 - 300 people It's amazing what we all take for granted.

Click to collapse


----------



## undercover (Nov 22, 2012)

BD, look at these pics. 







Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 22, 2012)

Evening all, happy thanksgiving to all the people that celebrate it, hope you'll all have a really good time

Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former. 
Albert Einstein


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 22, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Evening all, happy thanksgiving to all the people that celebrate it, hope you'll all have a really good time
> 
> Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former.
> Albert Einstein

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 22, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Evening all, happy thanksgiving to all the people that celebrate it, hope you'll all have a really good time
> 
> Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former.
> Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



thanks.jpg


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 22, 2012)

werked said:


> That's the best website everrrrrrrr, jase.:thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



Indeed, it's definitely in my top 5 as well. They've taken a lot of money from me over the years. Lolol


Babydoll25 said:


>

Click to collapse



Cutest. Drunken. Puppy. Evaaaaarrrrr!!!!

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Indeed, it's definitely in my top 5 as well. They've taken a lot of money from me over the years. Lolol
> 
> Cutest. Drunken. Puppy. Evaaaaarrrrr!!!!
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Smartest.
Puppy.
Evaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrr!


Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Smartest.
> Puppy.
> Evaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrr!

Click to collapse




Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> View attachment 1502757
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Check your PM jase.


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving
From my family to all xda family


----------



## husam666 (Nov 22, 2012)

happy american thingy


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> happy american thingy

Click to collapse



Ummmmm......Thanks? 
Hi Bro. 
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 12:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 PM ----------

Preparation for dinner #2 starts.........























Now.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## husam666 (Nov 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummmmm......Thanks?
> Hi Bro.
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're welcomed,

Hi sis


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving mafia!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 22, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Happy Thanksgiving mafia!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You killed teh Mafia.


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 22, 2012)

Afternoon guys. Happy thanksgiving 

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah.

Happy Thanksgiving those who celebrate it.

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 22, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Turkey Day ma xda brethren.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You killed teh Mafia.

Click to collapse



...I'm sorry  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Happy Turkey Day ma xda brethren.

Click to collapse



Happy Turkey day bro. 




Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm bored.













Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Happy Turkey day bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm having a math day. You see the vid in the Thanksgiving thread I posted?

http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/4739982/ZIP-bomb_-_Insanely_huge_ZIP-archive_(4ZB)

Read the discription


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm bored.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Blue accented wallpaper with red icons?? 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------




boborone said:


> I'm having a math day. You see the vid in the Thanksgiving thread I posted?
> 
> http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/4739982/ZIP-bomb_-_Insanely_huge_ZIP-archive_(4ZB)
> 
> Read the discription

Click to collapse



Yes, I did. 0.o
 turduckenquailailailail

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Blue accented wallpaper with red icons??
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not, right?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm confused about the McFatty app, skinny. You like that place? And they have an app?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 22, 2012)

It was this 20 mins ago.





Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm confused about the McFatty app, skinny. You like that place? And they have an app?

Click to collapse



Was just about to ask that. Also, what exactly does that zip bomb actually do? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 22, 2012)

Anyone here use Atom Launcher? It seems pretty decent.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy thanksgiving everyone. Service where I am is very spotty hence my lack of being online.

Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Why not, right?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Umm....I like the wallpaper, I like the icons....just not together.



But what do I know? Apparently my blue icons on my HOX hurt people's eyes. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------




charlie878 said:


> Solomon groundy, born on monday...

Click to collapse



Bye now

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm confused about the McFatty app, skinny. You like that place? And they have an app?

Click to collapse



That's my Tapatalk app lol.  They didn't have a proper icon.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 22, 2012)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## boborone (Nov 22, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Was just about to ask that. Also, what exactly does that zip bomb actually do?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



dl it, and let your av kick in........



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's my Tapatalk app lol.  They didn't have a proper icon.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



ahhhh I see



Babydoll25 said:


> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Pretty sunset colors is pretty

purple is my favorite color

---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 PM ----------

proto

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zip_bomb


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> dl it, and let your av kick in........
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The first is the original shot. The second is the same shot with a "twilight"filter added to bring out the purple.
I shot at 100 iso, without night mode... (night mode had too much noise).
I used the HOX.....

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 05:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:13 PM ----------






Here's the night mode shot for reference. No after effects (filters) added. Same iso and phone.
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 05:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------

And thanks, Bobo. Nice compliment is nice.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## boborone (Nov 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> The first is the original shot. The second is the same shot with a "twilight"filter added to bring out the purple.
> I shot at 100 iso, without night mode... (night mode had too much noise).
> I used the HOX.....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are those settings on the phone's app or an app from the store?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Are those settings on the phone's app or an app from the store?

Click to collapse



Stock sense 4.0 camera app. F2.0 aperture and 28mm lens 8MP

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Nov 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Stock sense 4.0 camera app. F2.0 aperture and 28mm lens 8MP
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Nice, that's freakin cool. Didn't know HTC did that much for the camera.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nice, that's freakin cool. Didn't know HTC did that much for the camera.

Click to collapse



Yeah, they've really stepped up their game with this. It's a pretty decent camera. There are all kinds of shooting filters (depth of field, vignette etc) and after effects (twilight, warm, cold etc) and several modes (panorama, hdr, night, macro etc). I like it a lot.


Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Nov 22, 2012)

Sup, everyone?!  I haz a full and a lil buzz. :thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 22, 2012)

werked said:


> Sup, everyone?!  I haz a full and a lil buzz. :thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:

Click to collapse



Hi. I'm still cooking. (almost done) :banghead:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## DesertHawk (Nov 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



That picture is really pretty. Really nice.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using XDA Premium


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 23, 2012)

Idk if that tapatalk post made it into the thread, but happy thanksgiving for everyone who's celebrating it 

happy ordinary day night for the rest of us


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Idk if that tapatalk post made it into the thread, but happy thanksgiving for everyone who's celebrating it
> 
> happy ordinary day night for the rest of us

Click to collapse



Hi Dex

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Dex
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Hello BD
How are you?
nice sunset pics


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hello BD
> How are you?
> nice sunset pics

Click to collapse



Thanks.
I'm good.
I just finished dinner. 
How are you doing?
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thanks.
> I'm good.
> I just finished dinner.
> How are you doing?
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I'm fine 

Went out earlier for shooting. People gave me weird looks because I had a tripod with me


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I'm fine
> 
> Went out earlier for shooting. People gave me weird looks because I had a tripod with me

Click to collapse



Silly people.
Don't they know you're a photographer....

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Silly people.
> Don't they know you're a photographer....
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's what I say too 

4am. goodnight everyone


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 23, 2012)

Back... jeez. Lucky to be alive... or at least not injured

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 23, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Back... jeez. Lucky to be alive... or at least not injured
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Lol... Where'd you go? War?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 23, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Lol... Where'd you go? War?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No. Freaking road shave a **** ton of untreated black ice. 3 people right in front and behind me went off the road

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 23, 2012)

It's a little quiet in here tonight, I think a bunch are full from eating turkey today


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 23, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No. Freaking road shave a **** ton of untreated black ice. 3 people right in front and behind me went off the road
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Ouch. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 23, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah...

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 23, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Yeah...
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



You okay?

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You okay?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Yeah. We drove home at 20 mph stopping multiple times in the fog. Sucks but thank ****ing god we're alive. Thanks for asking

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Yeah...
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Glad you are okay


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 23, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Glad you are okay

Click to collapse



Thanks mate.

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 23, 2012)

Night guys! Hope you have a good black Friday...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey y'all....hope everyone had a great day.


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 23, 2012)

werked said:


> Hey y'all....hope everyone had a great day.

Click to collapse



Yeppers


----------



## werked (Nov 23, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Yeppers

Click to collapse



Good. 
I ate (and drank :beer: ) too much.  It was delicious though.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 23, 2012)

werked said:


> Good.
> I ate (and drank :beer: ) too much.  It was delicious though.

Click to collapse



How was the visit with your grandkids. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## werked (Nov 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> How was the visit with your grandkids.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Bwahahahaha funny. 
I did have a good time with my grandma's grandkids. 
How was Dennys?!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 23, 2012)

werked said:


> Bwahahahaha funny.
> I did have a good time with my grandma's grandkids.
> How was Dennys?!

Click to collapse



Delicious.




Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## werked (Nov 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Delicious.
> 
> View attachment 1504091
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 23, 2012)

I ate so much fawking bacon today.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I ate so much fawking bacon today.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



what did you have with bacon in it? We just had bacon in the beans and potatoes.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> what did you have with bacon in it? We just had bacon in the beans and potatoes.

Click to collapse



My wife's 6-cheese baked Mac and cheese.  So delish.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My wife's 6-cheese baked Mac and cheese.  So delish.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Nice. That's like my favorite leftover. Mac n cheese and ham with lots of ham juice/glaze. It's like a sweet and cheesy pork heaven.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nice. That's like my favorite leftover. Mac n cheese and ham with lots of ham juice/glaze. It's like a sweet and cheesy pork heaven.

Click to collapse



Amen.

---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 PM ----------

Since the thread is slow, I'd like to share a pic of me with the loves of my life from earlier today.  Don't make fun of how dumb I look, I can't do anything about it.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Amen.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 PM ----------
> 
> Since the thread is slow, I'd like to share a pic of me with the loves of my life from earlier today.  Don't make fun of how dumb I look, I can't do anything about it.

Click to collapse



You look so....so....so...
"Un-drummer" like 
And tall...

Nice pic!
I'll upload a recent one of mine too...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 23, 2012)

a.cid said:


> You look so....so....so...
> "Un-drummer" like
> And tall...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha...i'm 6'2", and obviously not behind a kit in that photo, so duh.  :cyclops:


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Amen.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 PM ----------
> 
> Since the thread is slow, I'd like to share a pic of me with the loves of my life from earlier today.  Don't make fun of how dumb I look, I can't do anything about it.

Click to collapse



You are white!!??? 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 23, 2012)

Also, I changed out the water in my PC because I made a promise to werked that I would run pink this weekend...gonna let it run clear til Friday night though.






---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> You are white!!???
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Si, senor.

Not red, like in my sig.:cyclops:


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Also, I changed out the water in my PC because I made a promise to werked that I would run pink this weekend...gonna let it run clear til Friday night though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1504168
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Oh, you.


----------



## boborone (Nov 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Amen.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 PM ----------
> 
> Since the thread is slow, I'd like to share a pic of me with the loves of my life from earlier today.  Don't make fun of how dumb I look, I can't do anything about it.

Click to collapse



You need your glasses man. Look better with em. But nice pic. We didn't take any now that I think about it. :cyclops:


----------



## a.cid (Nov 23, 2012)

Me and my cousin sister  (2 and a half yr old)


----------



## boborone (Nov 23, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Me and my cousin sister  (2 and a half yr old)

Click to collapse



You gots the peach fuzz


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> You need your glasses man. Look better with em. But nice pic. We didn't take any now that I think about it. :cyclops:

Click to collapse



I actually wear my contacts more than my glasses.  I just wait until the wee hours to photograph myself, when I have my specs on.


----------



## undercover (Nov 23, 2012)

Morning everyone!
 Will have N4 today 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 23, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Morning everyone!
> Will have N4 today
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



Enjoy that.

Note 2 for me in a few weeks.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 23, 2012)

Awesome tinky! congrats xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 23, 2012)

Skinny, I think we're classed as giants 
I believe if someone is 6' 2" or taller then they're classed as a giant :what:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Skinny, I think we're classed as giants
> I believe if someone is 6' 2" or taller then they're classed as a giant :what:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm huge in Bangalore.  So I go with that.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm huge in Bangalore.  So I go with that.

Click to collapse



I set you up for that one without even realizing it 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I set you up for that one without even realizing it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



So much win!


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mornings *yawn*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Mornings *yawn*

Click to collapse



Hi, Don.  How you doin dude?


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hi, Don.  How you doin dude?

Click to collapse



I feel like a train ran over me 
And I have to rush to the university..

How are you skinny? Nice family pic, you look different without glasses


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I feel like a train ran over me
> And I have to rush to the university..
> 
> How are you skinny? Nice family pic, you look different without glasses

Click to collapse



Haha, yeah, I should just put the glasses back on.


Get to school Dex...make yourself better.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Haha, yeah, I should just put the glasses back on.
> 
> 
> Get to school Dex...make yourself better.

Click to collapse



 I try to.. although sometimes the pillow is too heavy to lift


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I try to.. although sometimes the pillow is too heavy to lift

Click to collapse



That's so weird.  Usually my head keeps my pillow from rising.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's so weird.  Usually my head keeps my pillow from rising.

Click to collapse



Not when the pillow is on top.. 
Unless if you live in australia, that is


----------



## undercover (Nov 23, 2012)

Aaaaand it's here. 

Trouble is that I don't know wherever I'm keeping it yet. Will explain everything later. 

And morning to the rest of the peeps that just logged in  

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Not when the pillow is on top..
> Unless if you live in australia, that is

Click to collapse



Do Australians sleep.....wait......oh god.....my head is getting warm.....


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 23, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Aaaaand it's here.
> View attachment 1504420
> Trouble is that I don't know wherever I'm keeping it yet. Will explain everything later.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning tinky! Enjoy your fridge


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 23, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Aaaaand it's here.
> View attachment 1504420
> Trouble is that I don't know wherever I'm keeping it yet. Will explain everything later.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay. Nexus 4.

---------- Post added at 01:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 AM ----------

Why the F*ck do I get PMed my noobs so much?????  I swear, not a week goes by.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Why the F*ck do I get PMed my noobs so much?????  I swear, not a week goes by.

Click to collapse



Eh tell me about it...
I think its the thanks...
The more you have, the more you get, and the more pm's you receive...

@tinky - sell me your sensation...
I'm in need of a new phone 
Seriously, unlike meph


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm out of control.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm out of control.

Click to collapse



So ,it was you on top of the Ctrl button 





You broke free?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay. Nexus 4.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 AM ----------
> 
> Why the F*ck do I get PMed my noobs so much?????  I swear, not a week goes by.

Click to collapse



Just block all PMs except for those on your contact list. You haven't gotta deal with it a then :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Nov 23, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Eh tell me about it...
> I think its the thanks...
> The more you have, the more you get, and the more pm's you receive...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are serious we can reach a deal I think  
P. S. I might even be able to organise hand to hand delivery somewhere around your area  

How much is it used in EXCELLENT condition in India? 

BTW, Nexus 4 doesn't feel that different to Sensation. Will see if it's any different when using heavy apps. As i said, stand by, I'll talk more about it later. In the process of trying to make it cheaper than £289....
Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 23, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> If you are serious we can reach a deal I think
> P. S. I might even be able to organise hand to hand delivery somewhere around your area
> 
> How much is it used in EXCELLENT condition in India?
> ...

Click to collapse



S2 currently costs 27k INR ~ 305 GBP...
Second hand would knock off anywhere near 8k to 10k...
Conservative standards (since you say excellent condition) would put a s2 for 19-20k (20k ~ 226 British
pounds sterling)

Meh, still too expensive for an unemployed adult 

Hand to hand delivery 
If any foreign XDA'ers are visiting my area, I'll be happy to help them out


----------



## werked (Nov 23, 2012)

Morning.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 23, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Nov 23, 2012)

I could've slept another 4 hours this morning BUT they wanna pay me 26 hours for working 12 today.... So, I decided to get up and come on in to work.


----------



## undercover (Nov 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Nice! Morning. 







werked said:


> I could've slept another 4 hours this morning BUT they wanna pay me 26 hours for working 12 today.... So, I decided to get up and come on in to work.

Click to collapse



I like that! That's more than double time. Spend money wisely.  

On a side note... I have two N4's atm :what:

One is going back. 

A.cid, how about around £150  

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## werked (Nov 23, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Nice! Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:what: Why two?! 
I always spend wisely.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks tinky for the offer, but my financers aka my parents say no...
To quote them, "The next gadget (/big spending) that you buy should be from your own pocket"


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 23, 2012)

Morning everyone. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 23, 2012)

Chirp.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 23, 2012)

Afternoon


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> View attachment 1504942
> Afternoon

Click to collapse



Where'd you find Twitch? 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 23, 2012)

Mooorning

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 23, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Aaaaand it's here.
> View attachment 1504420
> Trouble is that I don't know wherever I'm keeping it yet. Will explain everything later.
> 
> And morning to the rest of the peeps that just logged in

Click to collapse



-_-.



werked said:


> Morning.

Click to collapse



Morning indeed.



werked said:


> I could've slept another 4 hours this morning BUT they wanna pay me 26 hours for working 12 today.... So, I decided to get up and come on in to work.

Click to collapse



Where do you work!? 



a.cid said:


> Thanks tinky for the offer, but my financers aka my parents say no...
> To quote them, "The next gadget (/big spending) that you buy should be from your own pocket"

Click to collapse



Good parents. 



Babydoll25 said:


> Where'd you find Twitch?

Click to collapse



Yeah! Put our 'nana back! Lol



Mephikun said:


> Mooorning

Click to collapse



No.jpg

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## werked (Nov 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> -_-.
> 
> Where do you work!?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse




At a "special" place. 






gus_bll said:


> Questo è un tread spettacolare... voglio entrare pure io nel gruppo, anche se so che devo guadagnarmelo...
> 
> This is a spectacular tread ... I also want to get in the group but i will be nice
> 
> Inviato dal mio Desire HD con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:what::what:


----------



## a.cid (Nov 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Good parents.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



-_-"

Side with me!


----------



## cascabel (Nov 23, 2012)

morning everyone. tinky, why do you have 2 n4's? let me buy one them from you. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 23, 2012)

We have a 10 poster in our mists


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 23, 2012)

werked said:


> At a "special" place.

Click to collapse



Haha.



a.cid said:


> -_-"

Click to collapse



-_-

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Where'd you find Twitch?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



IRC


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> IRC

Click to collapse



Heh. Not like he shows up there anymore.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## boborone (Nov 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I can haz sleep in your bed? If that's your morning.........wait wait WAIT......

Nevermind, I was thinking some kind of "Rock on morning, bd" 

But instead, a GOOD JOB SPARKY is in order


----------



## werked (Nov 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> I can haz sleep in your bed? If that's your morning.........wait wait WAIT......
> 
> Nevermind, I was thinking some kind of "Rock on morning, bd"
> 
> But instead, a GOOD JOB SPARKY is in order

Click to collapse



:cyclops: vvvvhhhhaaattt????!!!!


----------



## boborone (Nov 23, 2012)

werked said:


> :cyclops: vvvvhhhhaaattt????!!!!

Click to collapse



Sparky is her husband


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> I can haz sleep in your bed? If that's your morning.........wait wait WAIT......
> 
> Nevermind, I was thinking some kind of "Rock on morning, bd"
> 
> But instead, a GOOD JOB SPARKY is in order

Click to collapse











werked said:


> :cyclops: vvvvhhhhaaattt????!!!!

Click to collapse



Sparky: the übern00b that is my husband. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Nov 23, 2012)

Can I be in it now!!!! 
No more llama club! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 23, 2012)

How was everyone's thanksgiving?


----------



## werked (Nov 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sparky is her husband

Click to collapse





me thinks I read that wrong. 


Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky: the übern00b that is my husband.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Gotcha


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 23, 2012)

VeryCoolAlan said:


> Can I be in it now!!!!
> No more llama club!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Nov 23, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> How was everyone's thanksgiving?

Click to collapse



Good and you?

I see you're from DFW. I'm in Rockwall, born in Denton. Spend alot of time in Plano.


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Good and you?
> 
> I see you're from DFW. I'm in Rockwall, born in Denton. Spend alot of time in Plano.

Click to collapse



Mine was good, I was born in Irving stayed in Rowlett awhile and came back to Irving.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 23, 2012)

Heey 

And yo.. its Alan 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Nov 23, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Mine was good, I was born in Irving stayed in Rowlett awhile and came back to Irving.

Click to collapse



Cool man. I've met more people from around here than anywhere. Well maybe India. But that's their sheer numbers.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello, did everyone have a good time yesterday

“Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
(Ted Nelson)


----------



## boborone (Nov 23, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hello, did everyone have a good time yesterday
> 
> “Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
> (Ted Nelson)

Click to collapse



LEFTOVERS

LEFTOVERS EVERYWHERE

./meme


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> LEFTOVERS
> 
> LEFTOVERS EVERYWHERE
> 
> ./meme

Click to collapse



Slices of turkey on a honey butter roll...om nom nom

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 23, 2012)

VeryCoolAlan said:


> Can I be in it now!!!!
> No more llama club!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium

Click to collapse



funny Alan is funny.
We didn't even know you were still alive


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> funny Alan is funny.
> We didn't even know you were still alive

Click to collapse



He may not be around all the time....but he's never truly gone. :what:

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh no.  Not Alan again.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Oh no.  Not Alan again.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



What he said


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Oh no.  Not Alan again.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Hiya.
Send my regards to the family. Also, Snowflake says hi to all.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hiya.
> Send my regards to the family. Also, Snowflake says hi to all.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Hi BD, did you get your fill yesterday?  Why do we do this to ourselves?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 09:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 AM ----------

BTW, Sarah just informed Eden that I will be setting up or Christmas tree tonight.


She then ran outside and screamed at the top of her little lungs "I love my parents!!!!"

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 09:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 AM ----------

And just like that, I killed the thread.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Nov 23, 2012)

Christmas :what: That is right around the corner, isn't it. 
I love it tho.


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> She then ran outside and screamed at the top of her little lungs "I love my parents!!!!"
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.
> 
> .

Click to collapse



Been there


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 23, 2012)

werked said:


> Christmas :what: That is right around the corner, isn't it.
> I love it tho.

Click to collapse



You had to swear didn't you. Bah humbug

“Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
(Ted Nelson)


----------



## undercover (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey everyone. Damn it's been a busy day. 
How are holding up? 

Here's why I haz 2 n4's
O2 gives a smart telly to whoever takes contract with n4 in store, rrp £400. I ordered one yesterday, tried to get tv, but was told I had to get one from the physical store, went there for second nexus, cancelled first one and have to send it back now. Contract costs 250 per year, I had to pay 180 for the phone and will be selling tv. It should be no problem to sell it for 250 or more. So phone will work out less than £180 (£279 in play store). How do ya like that math?  


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 23, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Hey everyone. Damn it's been a busy day.
> How are holding up?
> 
> Here's why I haz 2 n4's
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice move, bit of a chore though,

Btw what future features did you test on swiftkey, just brought it half price

“Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
(Ted Nelson)


----------



## undercover (Nov 23, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Nice move, bit of a chore though,
> 
> Btw what future features did you test on swiftkey, just brought it half price
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't test. I helped them to filter out*bad* words in Russian, which happens to be my first language along with Lithuanian  
I'd you want to try beta ones, register on SwiftKey vip forum. 
Not much of chore to get that phone at that price me thinks. If not my initial order, it would have been a couple of hours + parking ticket worth (£2.20)  
Edit. Contract cost 250 for the whole 24 months. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 23, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I didn't test. I helped them to filter out*bad* words in Russian, which happens to be my first language along with Lithuanian
> I'd you want to try beta ones, register on SwiftKey vip forum.
> Not much of chore to get that phone at that price me thinks. If not my initial order, it would have been a couple of hours + parking ticket worth (£2.20)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So you get free stuff for telling them Russian swears? Nice deal 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 23, 2012)

@proto

thanks.jpg


----------



## undercover (Nov 23, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> So you get free stuff for telling them Russian swears? Nice deal
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol. I know. And 50 bucks amazon voucher  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice deal tinky




I <3 coffee. I just thought you all should know. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## werked (Nov 23, 2012)

Now I wanna put up my tree.  It will have to wait until Wednesday.... Work everyday til then.


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Nov 23, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Heey
> 
> And yo.. its Alan
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ohhh haiii max!!!! 
And why can't I joinnnnnn! I invented science! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-GT-I9300 using xda premium HD


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 23, 2012)

Where's BC? No wonder its been so quiet, our top spammer is missing. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 23, 2012)

VeryCoolAlan said:


> Ohhh haiii max!!!!
> And why can't I joinnnnnn! I invented science!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-GT-I9300 using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



Because......no.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 23, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Where's BC? No wonder its been so quiet, our top spammer is missing.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Black Friday shopping?


----------



## undercover (Nov 23, 2012)

Ahhhhh, some free time. Quiet here today... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 23, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Ahhhhh, some free time. Quiet here today...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes it is


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 23, 2012)

Afta-noon/evenin all

Tonight my wife kids and I celebrate our own Turk day :highfive:

We served and cleaned up for almost 9 hr's yesterday. We helped 318 families and total head count was 817 people. It amazes me that in this one location, there are this many in need Total population is 42k and there were 2 of serving (2 different groups) We also supplied 71 pair of gloves and 115 blankets...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 23, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Afta-noon/evenin all
> 
> Tonight my wife kids and I celebrate our own Turk day :highfive:
> 
> We served and cleaned up for almost 9 hr's yesterday. We helped 318 families and total head count was 817 people. It amazes me that in this one location, there are this many in need Total population is 42k and there were 2 of serving (2 different groups) We also supplied 71 pair of gloves and 115 blankets...

Click to collapse



Complete respect man. Hope you and your family have a good one today:thumbup:

“Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
(Ted Nelson)


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 23, 2012)

People....people everywhere. :screwy:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> People....people everywhere. :screwy:
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Its called planet earth materina 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Its called planet earth materina
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't like it. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Nov 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't like it.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



It will only get worse I'm afraid.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 23, 2012)

Why the hatred


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 23, 2012)

Anyone else seen this?
Huge List Of Black Friday Sales http://urly.de/7a9c9


“Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
(Ted Nelson)


----------



## werked (Nov 23, 2012)

Hadn't seen that, Thanks....nice find.  
How is everyone??  2 more hours and I get to go home and go mimis.  :victory:


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 23, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> It will only get worse I'm afraid....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 23, 2012)

Good evening Bd, if I'm still on ignore list.fair enough

“Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
(Ted Nelson)

---------- Post added at 12:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------




werked said:


> Hadn't seen that, Thanks....nice find.
> How is everyone??  2 more hours and I get to go home and go mimis.  :victory:

Click to collapse



I'm good ta, finally winding down after along day

“Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
(Ted Nelson)


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 24, 2012)

werked said:


> Hadn't seen that, Thanks....nice find.
> How is everyone??  2 more hours and I get to go home and go mimis.  :victory:

Click to collapse



-_-

Troll boss is troll.

He says yesterday, "We have work tomorrow." Then today, he says, "Everyone else is taking off, so don't worry about working, just stay on call...and paid."

So /me gets paid...but is bored senseless. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2012)

4am. fighting insomnia with pink floyd
chances are I'll get stoned from the music before getting sleepy
....




jaseglenn4 said:


> -_-
> 
> Troll boss is troll.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



look at the bright side. money!


----------



## boborone (Nov 24, 2012)

gus_bll said:


> I love this tread. I wanna be some of The staff, but i have to work so hard .
> 
> Go italy
> 
> Inviato dal mio Desire HD con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Boo Italy






Gus was the wimpiest kid evaarrrrrr


----------



## werked (Nov 24, 2012)

What's with all the one post wonders lately?! :what:
I'm like, dafuq I just read?! Then I'm like.... Ohhhhh, n00b....makes sense now. :beer:


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 24, 2012)

werked said:


> What's with all the one post wonders lately?! :what:
> I'm like, dafuq I just read?! Then I'm like.... Ohhhhh, n00b....makes sense now. :beer:

Click to collapse



Dunno


----------



## werked (Nov 24, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Dunno

Click to collapse



Hey, Ronnie.


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 24, 2012)

How's it going


----------



## werked (Nov 24, 2012)

Not bad, layin in bed fightin sleep as usual.

---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------

Seems everyone is MIA lately.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 24, 2012)

Evening mafia!! I got a call back from the dealership about the jeep and I might actually get it  I am going to negotiate tomorrow 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Evening mafia!! I got a call back from the dealership about the jeep and I might actually get it  I am going to negotiate tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



So that's where you were all day. Good luck tomorrow, hope you get a good deal. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 24, 2012)

Sup everyone.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> So that's where you were all day. Good luck tomorrow, hope you get a good deal.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Actually I was playing halo all day and had a 3rd Thanksgiving at my dads house 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> So that's where you were all day. Good luck tomorrow, hope you get a good deal.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sup everyone.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Skinny mY man!!!  How are ya?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Actually I was playing halo all day and had a 3rd Thanksgiving at my dads house
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fantabulous buddy.

Good luck with the Jeep tomorrow!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey skinny n BC.  GL tomorrow BC.... I'd be so excited if it were me. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 24, 2012)

werked said:


> Hey skinny n BC.  GL tomorrow BC.... I'd be so excited if it were me. :thumbup::beer:

Click to collapse



Hello m'lady.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Fantabulous buddy.
> 
> Good luck with the Jeep tomorrow!
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse














werked said:


> Hey skinny n BC.  GL tomorrow BC.... I'd be so excited if it were me. :thumbup::beer:

Click to collapse











Thanks guys!! I am excited possibly my vehicle for the next 6 years or longer  hope I can get my 3000 dollar down payment and get my monthly payment down a little bit smaller 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 24, 2012)

Man, even Archer can't bash any sort of sense into these guys... Gotta love how it was started by some poorly worded noobish post though
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1875401

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Man, even Archer can't bash any sort of sense into these guys... Gotta love how it was started by some poorly worded noobish post though
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1875401
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No-one has replied to my post yet :/

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 24, 2012)

My camera just can't recognize pink, dammit.  It looks like bubble gum, or cotton candy in person.

I did this for werked....


----------



## boborone (Nov 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My camera just can't recognize pink, dammit.  It looks like bubble gum, or cotton candy in person.
> 
> I did this for werked....

Click to collapse



Nice. I'm sure werked will appreciate it once she wakes up.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nice. I'm sure werked will appreciate it once she wakes up.

Click to collapse



It looks red in the photos.....trust me, it's so pink, i have the gayest PC on earth right now.


----------



## boborone (Nov 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It looks red in the photos.....trust me, it's so pink, i have the gayest PC on earth right now.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 24, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



why would you do that to me??


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 24, 2012)

Good morning mafia

“Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
(Ted Nelson)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning mafia
> 
> “Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
> (Ted Nelson)

Click to collapse



Hi there.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi skinny, I'm sure werked will appreciate the pipes. How's you?

“Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
(Ted Nelson)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hi skinny, I'm sure werked will appreciate the pipes. How's you?
> 
> “Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
> (Ted Nelson)

Click to collapse



I'm shameless.  Fawk instagram.






Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm shameless.  Fawk instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lulz! Morning skinny, jugg1es


----------



## boborone (Nov 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Lulz! Morning skinny, jugg1es

Click to collapse



Afternoon Dex


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> Afternoon Dex

Click to collapse



Hey boborone 
Sup?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 24, 2012)

Morning Dex, bobo

“Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
(Ted Nelson)


----------



## boborone (Nov 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey boborone
> Sup?

Click to collapse



Not much. Watching some of Ben Long's stuff he released on Lynda.com. Great stuff. Helluva lot better than Karl Taylor or any other photog stuff I've seen.

---------- Post added at 04:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 AM ----------

http://www.lynda.com/Ben-Long/748177-1.html

Really good stuff man.


----------



## werked (Nov 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My camera just can't recognize pink, dammit.  It looks like bubble gum, or cotton candy in person.
> 
> I did this for werked....

Click to collapse



That's AWESOME, Skinny!!!!  Very cool.  Thanks!! 

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 24, 2012)

Good morning Bd

“Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
(Ted Nelson)


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning Bd
> 
> “Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
> (Ted Nelson)

Click to collapse



jugg you killed the thread for an hour... Lets start her up again:good:


----------



## cascabel (Nov 24, 2012)

morning everyone. i hope i don't kill the thread again..

been a long day...

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 24, 2012)

cascabel said:


> morning everyone. i hope i don't kill the thread again..
> 
> been a long day...
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Morning Cas


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 24, 2012)

Morning everyone... bleh I'm tired

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## cascabel (Nov 24, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Morning Cas

Click to collapse



hey tony. how did your thanksgiving go, if i may ask? was really cool your family did that. 

@meph: what did you do?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 24, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hey tony. how did your thanksgiving go, if i may ask? was really cool your family did that.
> 
> @meph: what did you do?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you for asking. We had an excellent time. Food and family is always a grand time for us. My oldest Daughter already headed back to University today Then our second oldest will be off to University next year

Last night we had a roaring fire in the fireplace 
, drank nog and my kids played the sax piano and guitar. We kicked the Xmas season off with songs. We had my wife's and my families over for the singing


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 24, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hey tony. how did your thanksgiving go, if i may ask? was really cool your family did that.
> 
> @meph: what did you do?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Went down to se emy grandparents... almost died on the way back home... 

Thank sfor asking 

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 24, 2012)

Morning Cas, Jugg, BD, and meph!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Nov 24, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Thank you for asking. We had an excellent time. Food and family is always a grand time for us. My oldest Daughter already headed back to University today Then our second oldest will be off to University next year
> 
> Last night we had a roaring fire in the fireplace
> , drank nog and my kids played the sax piano and guitar. We kicked the Xmas season off with songs. We had my wife's and my families over for the singing

Click to collapse



yup. family comes first.  sounds like you guys had a great time. sorry to hear 2 of your daughter are leaving/about to leave for university. must be hard to be far from them.

@meph: what happened on your way home? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 24, 2012)

Black ice on the road... 3 people, 1 in front of and 2 behind me went off the road..

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 24, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Black ice on the road... 3 people, 1 in front of and 2 behind me went off the road..
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



The Android force was with you bro... even up there in black bear country:cyclops:


----------



## cascabel (Nov 24, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Black ice on the road... 3 people, 1 in front of and 2 behind me went off the road..
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



well, it's good you got home safely.

aaaannnddd it's midnight here (more or less), so i'm off to bed in a bit. g'night all.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2012)

I quit almost every thread outside off-topic


----------



## cascabel (Nov 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I quit almost every thread outside off-topic

Click to collapse



so true, unfortunately. went into our q&a section yesterday and ended up really confused.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## a.cid (Nov 24, 2012)

Woah! I just read about that texas 140 car pile up!
That's some crazy stuff!


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 24, 2012)

cascabel said:


> well, it's good you got home safely.
> 
> aaaannnddd it's midnight here (more or less), so i'm off to bed in a bit. g'night all.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## cascabel (Nov 24, 2012)

TonyStark said:


>

Click to collapse



substitute a bed for the sofa and that's pretty much how i'll look like in a few minutes. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello cas, Tony,meph this thread picked up whilst I dozed

“Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
(Ted Nelson)

---------- Post added at 05:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:43 PM ----------

must not forget husam and a.cid. 

“Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
(Ted Nelson)


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 24, 2012)

cascabel said:


> substitute a bed for the sofa and that's pretty much how i'll look like in a few minutes.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse







Better?


----------



## cascabel (Nov 24, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Better?

Click to collapse



perfect. :thumbup:

hiya jugg. i did reply to husam. 
hi a.cid. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 24, 2012)

I've been dozing on the sofa, chops isn't very well. But it's just a cold, he's not sleeping much though

“Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
(Ted Nelson)


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 24, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> The Android force was with you bro... even up there in black bear country:cyclops:

Click to collapse









cascabel said:


> well, it's good you got home safely.
> 
> aaaannnddd it's midnight here (more or less), so i'm off to bed in a bit. g'night all.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Haha, thanks both of ya

Night cas

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## werked (Nov 24, 2012)

What's crackin' mafia?!


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 24, 2012)

Afternoon and how are you werked. 

“Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
(Ted Nelson)


----------



## werked (Nov 24, 2012)

Not bad just trying to pass the time at work. Hope you are well.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm fine, tired but enjoying my two days off, trying not to fall asleep on the sofa before dinner

“Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
(Ted Nelson)


----------



## werked (Nov 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm fine, tired but enjoying my two days off, trying not to fall asleep on the sofa before dinner
> 
> “Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
> (Ted Nelson)

Click to collapse



Sofa naps=best naps :thumbup:


----------



## boborone (Nov 24, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Woah! I just read about that texas 140 car pile up!
> That's some crazy stuff!

Click to collapse



Go big or go home


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 24, 2012)

werked said:


> Sofa naps=best naps :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Not for me, back seizes if I fall asleep on sofa

“Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
(Ted Nelson)

---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------

Afternoon bobo

“Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
(Ted Nelson)


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> Go big or go home

Click to collapse



That's like a 1/4 of the auto population in Vt:laugh:


----------



## boborone (Nov 24, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Woah! I just read about that texas 140 car pile up!
> That's some crazy stuff!

Click to collapse





TonyStark said:


> That's like a 1/4 of the auto population in Vt:laugh:

Click to collapse



4 times the population of Maine.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> 4 times the population of Maine.

Click to collapse



Lol. Seems like it

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## a.cid (Nov 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> 4 times the population of Maine.

Click to collapse



And 1/10000th the no of cars here...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 24, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol. Seems like it
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Check you pm 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 24, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Check you pm
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Replied

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## werked (Nov 24, 2012)

Ycumnobodypmmeever.jpg


----------



## boborone (Nov 24, 2012)

werked said:


> Ycumnobodypmmeever.jpg

Click to collapse



Noreasontotalkinprivate.jpg

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 24, 2012)

werked said:


> Ycumnobodypmmeever.jpg

Click to collapse



I did, yesterday, remember?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 24, 2012)

Snowflake is feeling a little under the weather. I humbly request that everyone please send some positive energy (karma, wishes, prayers, good thoughts), Her way, that She feels better quickly.
She's currently taking some antibiotics (via her drinking water). Hopefully they will help.
Thank you.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear about snowflake, hope her health improves. "Thinks positive thoughts"

“Never trust a computer you can’t throw out a window.”
(Steve Wozniak)


----------



## werked (Nov 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I did, yesterday, remember?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Yes, you did.  

Pink water looks really cool!! 






Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake is feeling a little under the weather. I humbly request that everyone please send some positive energy (karma, wishes, prayers, good thoughts), Her way, that She feels better quickly.
> She's currently taking some antibiotics (via her drinking water). Hopefully they will help.
> Thank you.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Get well Snowflake.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake is feeling a little under the weather. I humbly request that everyone please send some positive energy (karma, wishes, prayers, good thoughts), Her way, that She feels better quickly.
> She's currently taking some antibiotics (via her drinking water). Hopefully they will help.
> Thank you.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Hope she gets better soon BD

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake is feeling a little under the weather. I humbly request that everyone please send some positive energy (karma, wishes, prayers, good thoughts), Her way, that She feels better quickly.
> She's currently taking some antibiotics (via her drinking water). Hopefully they will help.
> Thank you.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



It's so tough when animals become sick, it's so difficult to help. Hope for good health and lots of sunshine.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake is feeling a little under the weather. I humbly request that everyone please send some positive energy (karma, wishes, prayers, good thoughts), Her way, that She feels better quickly.
> She's currently taking some antibiotics (via her drinking water). Hopefully they will help.
> Thank you.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Do not worry, she'll get well...
Afterall, The Mafia is behind her!
I'll have a prayer in her name tomo...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 24, 2012)

werked said:


> Yes, you did.
> 
> Pink water looks really cool!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse















prototype7 said:


> Hope she gets better soon BD
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse














a.cid said:


> Do not worry, she'll get well...
> Afterall, The Mafia is behind her!
> I'll have a prayer in her name tomo...

Click to collapse








Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 24, 2012)

Get well Snowflake


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 24, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Get well Snowflake

Click to collapse












Snowflake update:
 She has had some antibiotics and seems to have perked up a little bit. I'm continuing to monitor her and I am keeping her warm.
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 24, 2012)

@ Bd I'm glad snowflake is perking up. 


“Never trust a computer you can’t throw out a window.”
(Steve Wozniak)


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake update:
> She has had some antibiotics and seems to have perked up a little bit. I'm continuing to monitor her and I am keeping her warm.
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Well she did have the whole mafia helping her ! :thumbup:


Hope she gets better than better 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake update:
> She has had some antibiotics and seems to have perked up a little bit. I'm continuing to monitor her and I am keeping her warm.
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



How do birds get sick? How do they catch things? antibiotics for what?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 24, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Well she did have the whole mafia helping her ! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Hope she gets better than better
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 24, 2012)

Check out the product features, LOL

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nokia-8850-...s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1353793102&sr=1-343


----------



## boborone (Nov 24, 2012)

Get well Snowflake 

Got an incense burning 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Check out the product features, LOL
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nokia-8850-...s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1353793102&sr=1-343

Click to collapse





Yet it does a better job than all of your devices and it looks cooler 


get well snowflake


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Check out the product features, LOL
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nokia-8850-...s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1353793102&sr=1-343

Click to collapse



I had one of those. It was a cool phone

“Never trust a computer you can’t throw out a window.”
(Steve Wozniak)


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 24, 2012)

BD I sent you a very important PM a couple days ago. NOT TO BE IGNORED. Please read it.


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Yet it does a better job than all of your devices and it looks cooler
> 
> 
> get well snowflake

Click to collapse



So, how's life in 1999?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> So, how's life in 1999?

Click to collapse



It's vintage and I love it


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> It's vintage and I love it

Click to collapse



You're a hipster, and you hate yourself


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You're a hipster, and you hate yourself

Click to collapse



Hey, I'm not a emohipster


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey, I'm not a emohipster

Click to collapse



Yes you are. You even play the guitar!  EMOHIPSTER!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yes you are. You even play the guitar!  EMOHIPSTER!

Click to collapse



Wanna see a picture of how clean my wrists are? no cuts no nothing.


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Wanna see a picture of how clean my wrists are? no cuts no nothing.

Click to collapse



Doesn't mean anything  You're still a hipster with emo-ish tendencies


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 24, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> BD I sent you a very important PM a couple days ago. NOT TO BE IGNORED. Please read it.

Click to collapse



Check your PM

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Check your PM
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Check your PM too.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Check your PM too.

Click to collapse



Didn't get anything yet

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Doesn't mean anything  You're still a hipster with emo-ish tendencies

Click to collapse



you win this round, when my hair was long this used to happen all the time... 
And because I need sleep







good night


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> you win this round, when my hair was long this used to happen all the time...
> And because I need sleep
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



YES! I'm the champion!


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> Get well Snowflake
> 
> Got an incense burning
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse














husam666 said:


> Yet it does a better job than all of your devices and it looks cooler
> 
> 
> get well snowflake

Click to collapse








Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Check your PM
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Someone please tell TonyStark I don't get his PMs because He's on my ignore list. (Where he'll stay for the time being)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 24, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's what I told him. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 24, 2012)

Evening mafia just got back from a long chat with the dealership regarding the jeep and I got them to knock off about 600 bucks and give me double for my trade in!! However I am thinking if getting a loan from my uncle at 4%apr  and might have it by the end of next week  for real this time 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 04:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------







Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Evening mafia just got back from a long chat with the dealership regarding the jeep and I got them to knock off about 600 bucks and give me double for my trade in!! However I am thinking if getting a loan from my uncle at 4%apr  and might have it by the end of next week  for real this time
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice man ! congrats & good luck 
Pics if you get it ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 24, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Evening mafia just got back from a long chat with the dealership regarding the jeep and I got them to knock off about 600 bucks and give me double for my trade in!! However I am thinking if getting a loan from my uncle at 4%apr  and might have it by the end of next week  for real this time
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Congrats, can't wait to see it.

“Never trust a computer you can’t throw out a window.”
(Steve Wozniak)


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> YES! I'm the champion!

Click to collapse



Now thats an awesome video :thumbup:


----------



## boborone (Nov 24, 2012)

Who needs a computer nowadays?






This is a holy sht video


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> Who needs a computer nowadays?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He lost me at magic mouse and Apple keyboard. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------







Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------

What Snowflake had been doing.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## undercover (Nov 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He lost me at magic mouse and Apple keyboard.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Poor thing. Doesn't look happy.  hope she gets well soon. 

And hello everyone, damn, that's been some busy last few days.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 25, 2012)

Evening, friends.


----------



## undercover (Nov 25, 2012)

werked said:


> Evening, friends.

Click to collapse



Hello werked  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He lost me at magic mouse and Apple keyboard.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Sparky and Snowflake.

And the guy shows how you can completely replace your computer with a Note2. Actually seems like he can tax that phone more than I can tax my laptop.


----------



## undercover (Nov 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hi Sparky and Snowflake.
> 
> And the guy shows how you can completely replace your computer with a Note2. Actually seems like he can tax that phone more than I can tax my laptop.

Click to collapse



Well, my pc, which is "ok" can't play hd videos. My 2yo phone can! 
And hi Bo.  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 25, 2012)

werked said:


> Evening, friends, Romans and countrymen

Click to collapse



 Evenin


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 25, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Poor thing. Doesn't look happy.  hope she gets well soon.
> 
> And hello everyone, damn, that's been some busy last few days....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



She was sleeping on Sparky....now she's eating out of her treat bowl....(a bedtime snack, I guess)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------




boborone said:


> Hi Sparky and Snowflake.
> 
> And the guy shows how you can completely replace your computer with a Note2. Actually seems like he can tax that phone more than I can tax my laptop.

Click to collapse



I know. I did watch it....he just lost My respect at....well you know

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 25, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Evenin

Click to collapse



Nice Tony.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 25, 2012)

Check the sig, got bored and it actually works nicely. Have to use a physical keyboard tho 

Sent from my XDANDROID Touch Pro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 25, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Check the sig, got bored and it actually works nicely. Have to use a physical keyboard tho
> 
> Sent from my XDANDROID Touch Pro using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What version you running? Last I used was 2.2 froyo on mine. My battery decided it wanted to turn into a balloon and now I can't use it anymore. Need a new battery or it will forever be rendered useless. I will never get rid of it though. And I love the keyboard on that thing. Why can't you use on screen keyboard? My fat fingers can use it. And why not use the stylus? I got real fast using that.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> What version you running? Last I used was 2.2 froyo on mine. My battery decided it wanted to turn into a balloon and now I can't use it anymore. Need a new battery or it will forever be rendered useless. I will never get rid of it though. And I love the keyboard on that thing. Why can't you use on screen keyboard? My fat fingers can use it. And why not use the stylus? I got real fast using that.

Click to collapse



Running gingerbread. The virtual keyboard doesn't really work on GB. Go buy a battery. This thing is just cool

Sent from my XDANDROID Touch Pro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 25, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Running gingerbread. The virtual keyboard doesn't really work on GB. Go buy a battery. This thing is just cool
> 
> Sent from my XDANDROID Touch Pro using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's why I stayed on froyo. GB would either run blazing fast, or be buggy as hell. I couldn't find the commonality with it as to what caused it. 2.2 ran stable as hell. So I stayed on it.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> That's why I stayed on froyo. GB would either run blazing fast, or be buggy as hell. I couldn't find the commonality with it as to what caused it. 2.2 ran stable as hell. So I stayed on it.

Click to collapse



Is it fast? I might switch to this phone as a daily. Til next month

Sent from my XDANDROID Touch Pro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 25, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 25, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Is it fast? I might switch to this phone as a daily. Til next month
> 
> Sent from my XDANDROID Touch Pro using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That with the overclock is what I first used. I can't find the custom builds. But there are some people that made some. I can't remember which one I used, but I took it and tweaked even more. You can have lots of fun with it. 2.1 runs real freakin smooth. 2.3 was something my phone did not like. But runs ok on others. But for me, I could tell a big difference with JIT on 2.2. So I stuck with OC and 2.2.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=711692

---------- Post added at 09:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------




boborone said:


> That with the overclock is what I first used. I can't find the custom builds. But there are some people that made some. I can't remember which one I used, but I took it and tweaked even more. You can have lots of fun with it. 2.1 runs real freakin smooth. 2.3 was something my phone did not like. But runs ok on others. But for me, I could tell a big difference with JIT on 2.2. So I stuck with OC and 2.2.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=711692

Click to collapse



And this is the absolute easiest way to install.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=732362


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 25, 2012)

Sup peoplezzz

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 25, 2012)

Did I miss something?!  I give up, I'm not going back in there.... It's scary in the s3 device forums. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2012071

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------




shahrukhraza said:


> Sup peoplezzz
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 25, 2012)

Guten Tag!


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 25, 2012)

werked said:


> Did I miss something?!  I give up, I'm not going back in there.... It's scary in the s3 device forums. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2012071
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My first 500 thanks were exclusively from device forums (and the networking forum  ) and helping people.  I've since stopped going in device forums unless I'm checking on something. No more help. Stupid people are annoyingly stupid. (As bad as it sounds, I just CAN'T anymore) :banghead:

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 25, 2012)

I still help...I do believe there are still members that genuinely need help...mostly via PM 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 25, 2012)

werked said:


> Did I miss something?!  I give up, I'm not going back in there.... It's scary in the s3 device forums. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2012071
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How goes your day? I'm retiring for the night... So night everyone!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Nov 25, 2012)

Good so far.... I'm about to go mimis myself. Night


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 25, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> How goes your day? I'm retiring for the night... So night everyone!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Good night


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 25, 2012)

I would give my left nut for this computer case.








I just can't decide if lefty is worth $800.
Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I would give my left nut for this computer case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd give your right one for it


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I still help...I do believe there are still members that genuinely need help...mostly via PM
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



I still help in Networking (sometimes). The people that actually understand device and network frequencies are...well, let's just say....they aren't showing up in Networking. 

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'd give your right one for it

Click to collapse



I bet you would.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey meph, if you're having any trouble with your rapheal, post here or PM me. The forums are closed and archived now. Plus, not many who even know about it go there anymore. Dex and me had one, maybe jase and quasi also. We can help if you're having trouble.

---------- Post added at 11:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------

And sorry mafia about me not posting much lately. I've been on my documentary and reading non fiction and text book kick again. Happens every couple of months. I'm in my want to learn mode again. I'm enjoying my stack of old physics and math textbooks. And netflix documentaries.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 25, 2012)

Christmas lights are up outside and inside, along with the tree, which Spaghetti & Meatball decorated


....my goddamn electric bill is going to kill me.  But this is our first Christmas in our own house in a few years, so f*ck it.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 25, 2012)

Trolling my friends on facebook is always fun.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 25, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Trolling my friends on facebook is always fun.

Click to collapse



That's the only thing I miss about FB.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's the only thing I miss about FB.

Click to collapse



It is pretty much the only reason I get on there. I just posted that Tom Cruise had a heart attack and some of my female friends were freaking out. It was entertaining.


----------



## boborone (Nov 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Christmas lights are up outside and inside, along with the tree, which Spaghetti & Meatball decorated
> 
> 
> ....my goddamn electric bill is going to kill me.  But this is our first Christmas in our own house in a few years, so f*ck it.

Click to collapse


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 25, 2012)

Bobo, downgraded my touch pro to froyo. I almost think gingerbread had less lag spikes.

Sent from my MSM using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 25, 2012)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Nov 25, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Bobo, downgraded my touch pro to froyo. I almost think gingerbread had less lag spikes.
> 
> Sent from my MSM using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



really? Wow. Well there wasn't much in GB iirc that made it faster. Mostly it was an upgrade for taking advantage of latest hardware. 2.2 came with the Just In Time compiler. JIT. That's why the huge performance increase in 2.1 to 2.2.

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 PM ----------

Before it gets deleted

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34596008&postcount=88


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I would give my left nut for this computer case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



-_-.

/me is wary of this...computer. What does it do for such a mystical price tag?


StormMcCloud said:


> Trolling my friends on facebook is always fun.

Click to collapse



No, trolling other News Writers is fun. Lol 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## boborone (Nov 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Morning Snowflake. How you feeling?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> -_-.
> 
> /me is wary of this...computer. What does it do for such a mystical price tag?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HA...$800 is just for the case.  Designed by BMW, I'm guessing that has something to do with it.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> really? Wow. Well there wasn't much in GB iirc that made it faster. Mostly it was an upgrade for taking advantage of latest hardware. 2.2 came with the Just In Time compiler. JIT. That's why the huge performance increase in 2.1 to 2.2.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lmfao wtf is a monopole?


----------



## boborone (Nov 25, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lmfao wtf is a monopole?

Click to collapse



A magnet is a bipole. It has two opposing poles. A monopole has one pole. Rather than dem vs rep. You have a king. 

I think he was meaning the site is one sided.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> A magnet is a bipole. It has two opposing poles. A monopole has one pole. Rather than dem vs rep. You have a king.
> 
> I think he was meaning the site is one sided.

Click to collapse



Pretty sure it was meant to be monopoly, which fits the amount of sense the rest of his post was making. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 25, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Pretty sure it was meant to be monopoly, which fits the amount of sense the rest of his post was making.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know, lol, I was just making fun of his spelling.


----------



## boborone (Nov 25, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Pretty sure it was meant to be monopoly, which fits the amount of sense the rest of his post was making.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



idk I"m drunk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> idk I"m drunk

Click to collapse



Thatta boy.

---------- Post added at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 AM ----------

I just had an amazing "conversation" with Sarah.

Mainly just a lot of breathing.  Boy, do I feel relaxed now.


----------



## boborone (Nov 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thatta boy.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had a conversation with myself. I was talking to Marilyn Chambers behind the green door.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 25, 2012)

charlie878 said:


> Up

Click to collapse



Get yourself the f*ck out of here.

---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------




boborone said:


> I had a conversation with myself. I was talking to Marilyn Chambers behind the green door.

Click to collapse



Ahhhhh....she was the first MILF, eeevvvvaaaarrrrr.


----------



## boborone (Nov 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Get yourself the f*ck out of here.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First one I ever bought.

http://www.jahsonic.com/GreenDoor.jpg

Did you know it's because of the Mitchel brothers that the FBI warning comes up at the beginning of your movies you watch?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> First one I ever bought.
> 
> http://www.jahsonic.com/GreenDoor.jpg
> 
> Did you know it's because of the Mitchel brothers that the FBI warning comes up at the beginning of your movies you watch?

Click to collapse



I did know that actually.  :good:


----------



## boborone (Nov 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I did know that actually.  :good:

Click to collapse



I felt like such a perv when I bought that. But it was cool. I asked the old man behind the counter for a good old one. Not a gonzo film of today. And I'm glad I got that movie. It really is a cinematic pron. Wow, it's almost been 11 yrs since I first saw that.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> I felt like such a perv when I bought that. But it was cool. I asked the old man behind the counter for a good old one. Not a gonzo film of today. And I'm glad I got that movie. It really is a cinematic pron. Wow, it's almost been 11 yrs since I first saw that.

Click to collapse



I asked a video store guy for a good one once.  What did I get?  I got Ron Jeremy and John Holmes sword-fighting in the 80s.  But I'm not ashamed...they only did like 3 movies together.


----------



## boborone (Nov 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I asked a video store guy for a good one once.  What did I get?  I got Ron Jeremy and John Holmes sword-fighting in the 80s.  But I'm not ashamed...they only did like 3 movies together.

Click to collapse



haha nice man

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0335563/
Wonderland

Great movie if you've never seen it.

I'm about to watch this to sleep to.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0309061/
War Photographer


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> haha nice man
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0335563/
> Wonderland
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course I've seen Wonderland.


War Photographer, on the other hand, I have not....it looks intriguing.

---------- Post added at 01:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 AM ----------

Youve completely ruined me though, with Volbeat.  I can't stop discovering them....I'm getting nothing done.


----------



## boborone (Nov 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Of course I've seen Wonderland.
> 
> 
> War Photographer, on the other hand, I have not....it looks intriguing.

Click to collapse



It's part of my docu benge right now. I've probably seen every movie Nat Geo made in the last 20 yrs so far over the past 3 weeks.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> It's part of my docu benge right now. I've probably seen every movie Nat Geo made in the last 20 yrs so far over the past 3 weeks.

Click to collapse



i feel that.  Unlike most people here, I DO check out your recommendations.



Im blasting Volbeat in my ears as we speak.


----------



## boborone (Nov 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> i feel that.  Unlike most people here, I DO check out your recommendations.
> 
> 
> 
> Im blasting Volbeat in my ears as we speak.

Click to collapse



I'll let you know if it's any good.

And awesome man. I can't skake em either. Awesome music.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'll let you know if it's any good.
> 
> And awesome man. I can't skake em either. Awesome music.

Click to collapse



Cool thing about that band....the bass frequency agrees perfectly with my subs....moreso than any other band.....it's been f*cking awesome.

---------- Post added at 01:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 AM ----------

I don't think some of you realize who I bought my car from.  Yeah, It was a Craigslist deal, but I bought it from a guy who likes his bass.  2000 watts of bass is something to be reveled in....ive discovered so many bands in this time, and when i get to hear them in all this glory, it's amazing.  I get strange looks all the time, and it's awesome.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> Before it gets deleted
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34596008&postcount=88

Click to collapse



Must. Resist. Urge. To. Argue.

Why do these guys hate OT so much?
If we take all the "game" threads away, we do have a couple of meaningful ones...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 25, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Must. Resist. Urge. To. Argue.
> 
> Why do these guys hate OT so much?
> If we take all the "game" threads away, we do have a couple of meaningful ones...

Click to collapse



I hate video games with an unholy passion....I hate them.  And hate is a strong word.   Have I said that I hate them?


----------



## a.cid (Nov 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I hate video games with an unholy passion....I hate them.  And hate is a strong word.   Have I said that I hate them?

Click to collapse



Ya I read the part about your brother (was it your brother only?)...
But I'm talking about the "mix your username" and "what you're doing" type of threads (generalizing, not specifically these)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 25, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Ya I read the part about your brother (was it your brother only?)...
> But I'm talking about the "mix your username" and "what you're doing" type of threads (generalizing, not specifically these)

Click to collapse



Damn, you have a great memory.

yeah, my brother ruined himself with games.....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Damn, you have a great memory.
> 
> yeah, my brother ruined himself with games.....

Click to collapse



So because your brother was an addict you hate all video games?


----------



## a.cid (Nov 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Damn, you have a great memory.
> 
> yeah, my brother ruined himself with games.....

Click to collapse



Funny thing, if I try to memorize something, I'll never get it done (never ever ever ever)
But if I read through without making effort to memorize, it registers subsconsciously...

Also, I just started with studies...





10 pages and I'm tired already...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 25, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> So because your brother was an addict you hate all video games?

Click to collapse



You don't know the story.  Video games have controlled his life for over 20 years now.  He doesnt function as a normal human being now, because of it.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You don't know the story.  Video games have controlled his life for over 20 years now.  He doesnt function as a normal human being now, because of it.

Click to collapse



My older brother completely ruined his life with alcohol, I don't hate alcohol. I guess I just blame the people for what they do, I don't blame the inanimate object for that persons misuse of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 25, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Funny thing, if I try to memorize something, I'll never get it done (never ever ever ever)
> But if I read through without making effort to memorize, it registers subsconsciously...
> 
> Also, I just started with studies...
> ...

Click to collapse



Here's something you didn't know about me.  I have a photographic memory.  Mostly just numbers though....I can convert sales tax in my head, and can tell you what I paid for a sandwich 8 years ago..

---------- Post added at 02:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 AM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> My older brother completely ruined his life with alcohol, I don't hate alcohol. I guess I just blame the people for what they do, I don't blame the inanimate object for that persons misuse of it.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I totally see that.  But my brother was the best songwriter I knew at one point.  He stopped writing songs  when he found FIFA.  I wish I was kidding.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Here's something you didn't know about me.  I have a photographic memory.  Mostly just numbers though....I can convert sales tax in my head, and can tell you what I paid for a sandwich 8 years ago..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should have continued with studies...
A career in accountacy/tax/law would have greeted you with open arms...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Here's something you didn't know about me.  I have a photographic memory.  Mostly just numbers though....I can convert sales tax in my head, and can tell you what I paid for a sandwich 8 years ago..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds kind of similar to my older brother. He was a certified airplane mechanic but he couldn't hold down a job and subsequently lost his certification because he refuses to stop drinking. I personally refuse to let his poor choices impact my life. I enjoy alcohol but I'm not an idiot and know how to be responsible with it. My guess is that you never enjoyed video games to start with and therefore have no problem hating them.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 25, 2012)

a.cid said:


> You should have continued with studies...
> A career in accountacy/tax/law would have greeted you with open arms...

Click to collapse



As good as I am with numbers, I suck at math.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> As good as I am with numbers, I suck at math.

Click to collapse



There is no math 
Accountancy - Different "entries', basically trying to standardize the language of incoming and outgoing of stuff (land, money, goods etc)
Tax/law - rote learning, no thinking capacity required

For everything else math-related, there's a calculator...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 25, 2012)

a.cid said:


> There is no math
> Accountancy - Different "entries', basically trying to standardize the language of incoming and outgoing of stuff (land, money, goods etc)
> Tax/law - rote learning, no thinking capacity required
> 
> For everything else math-related, there's a calculator...

Click to collapse



That post hurt my brain.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That post hurt my brain.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Not sure if truth...

...or troll :what:


(Truth, I didn't get the joke)


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 25, 2012)

Morning all
@I know you can't see this but hope snowflake is better today
On a side note,I love my accountant

“Never trust a computer you can’t throw out a window.”
(Steve Wozniak)


----------



## a.cid (Nov 25, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning all
> @I know you can't see this but hope snowflake is better today
> On a side note,I love my accountant
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can't hate your accountant...
The same way, you can't hate your doctor, and your lawyer...

3 professions where everybody HAS to be nice to you!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 25, 2012)

a.cid said:


> You can't hate your accountant...
> The same way, you can't hate your doctor, and your lawyer...
> 
> 3 professions where everybody HAS to be nice to you!

Click to collapse



You CAN hate your lawyer if they do a crap job and lose your case.
You CAN hate your doctor if they mess something up and you become disabled because of it.
You CAN hate your accountant if they embezzle all of your money.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 25, 2012)

a.cid said:


> You can't hate your accountant...
> The same way, you can't hate your doctor, and your lawyer...
> 
> 3 professions where everybody HAS to be nice to you!

Click to collapse



My doctors an ass, my lawyer was a slime, but my accountant is the best

“Never trust a computer you can’t throw out a window.”
(Steve Wozniak)


----------



## a.cid (Nov 25, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> You CAN hate your lawyer if they do a crap job and lose your case.
> You CAN hate your doctor if they mess something up and you become disabled because of it.
> You CAN hate your accountant if they embezzle all of your money.

Click to collapse



Well, other than a client, they wouldn't lose much...
You, on the other hand...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 25, 2012)

Never said I hated my doctor or lawyer. My accountant on the other hand is quite hot


“Never trust a computer you can’t throw out a window.”
(Steve Wozniak)


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 25, 2012)

Skinny Y U INVADE MY THREAD?
Also thanks for that.

a.cid What's up buttercup?

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## a.cid (Nov 25, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Never said I hated my doctor or lawyer. My accountant on the other hand is quite hot
> 
> 
> “Never trust a computer you can’t throw out a window.”
> (Steve Wozniak)

Click to collapse



Hot accountants?
I've never seen one 







ppero196 said:


> Skinny Y U INVADE MY THREAD?
> Also thanks for that.
> 
> a.cid What's up buttercup?
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't call me that...
No, muffin also won't cut it...

A.cid, pronounced as Eh (the sound of "A") - Sid


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 25, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Hot accountants?
> I've never seen one
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



She is. 6 foot blonde bombshell. Besides she saves me a fortune in tax breaks. Even renting my computer and desk to myself and making it tax deductible :thumbup:

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## a.cid (Nov 25, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> She is. 6 foot blonde bombshell. Besides she saves me a fortune in tax breaks. Even renting my computer and desk to myself and making it tax deductible :thumbup:
> 
> “To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
> (Paul Ehrlich)

Click to collapse



That's common practice 
You basically assign a value to the goods and services you own personally (which you otherwise would have had to pay for), and depending on the law defined in your area, you become eligible for different deductions and exemptions...

Hot, now that's uncommon


----------



## werked (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey hey and good morning guys,  gals and Snowflake.  hope Snowflake is feeling chirpy today.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 25, 2012)

werked said:


> Hey hey and good morning guys,  gals and Snowflake.  hope Snowflake is feeling chirpy today.

Click to collapse



Long distance CHIRP!

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 25, 2012)

Good morning werked, how are you today

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## werked (Nov 25, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning werked, how are you today
> 
> “To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
> (Paul Ehrlich)

Click to collapse



I'm good. Sitting here wondering why I signed up for 24 hours of OT this week will only have 1 out of 14 days off *sigh* the money will be nice tho.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 25, 2012)

werked said:


> I'm good. Sitting here wondering why I signed up for 24 hours of OT this week will only have 1 out of 14 days off *sigh* the money will be nice tho.

Click to collapse



You have to figure out in life that you work to live, not live to work. Granted money is nice but it's not everything. I think that's why I do what I do, and change every couple of years

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 25, 2012)

Morning mafia!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 25, 2012)

Afternoon

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 25, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Afternoon
> 
> “To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
> (Paul Ehrlich)

Click to collapse



Morning afternoon 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 25, 2012)

Good whatever it is Mafia


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi Ronnie.how's you and yours today?

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 25, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Good whatever it is Mafia

Click to collapse



Probably night going with snowflake time... Considering that BD is still not awake...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 25, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hi Ronnie.how's you and yours today?
> 
> “To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
> (Paul Ehrlich)

Click to collapse



Doing good lil one is watching Spongebob


----------



## werked (Nov 25, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> You have to figure out in life that you work to live, not live to work. Granted money is nice but it's not everything. I think that's why I do what I do, and change every couple of years
> 
> “To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
> (Paul Ehrlich)

Click to collapse



Yes, you are right. Wishing I hadn't done it now.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 25, 2012)

morning everyone. hope you guys and girls have a great day. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 25, 2012)

werked said:


> Yes, you are right. Wishing I hadn't done it now.

Click to collapse



Well, we don't like to say no.and the money is always appealing, we just forget how it makes us feel doing so much work without time off. 

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)

---------- Post added at 04:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------

Afternoon cas

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 25, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Probably night going with snowflake time... Considering that BD is still not awake...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It is morning, according to snowflake. She has had her breakfast (seeds, carrots, broccoli, pellets)....
Also, hi all

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 25, 2012)

Good morning... While it is beautiful out 







 it is only 23. Great day for football and chili


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi Tony
And hi Bd, I know your not seeing this but I'll keep saying it

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 25, 2012)

..../me is wondering if dreams truly have meaning.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## boborone (Nov 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> ..../me is wondering if dreams truly have meaning.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



If they do, my girl's lesbian roommate wants to have a threesome with us while riding a train over the Pacific. I think it would be cool. But eh, one can dream.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> If they do, my girl's lesbian roommate wants to have a threesome with us while riding a train over the Pacific. I think it would be cool. But eh, one can dream.

Click to collapse





Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> View attachment 1510151
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Gay thanks is gay 

Morning,afternoon and evening everyone 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 25, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Gay thanks is gay
> 
> Morning,afternoon and evening everyone
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



-_-

Not sure if trolling, or simply looking for new male partner.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> -_-
> 
> Not sure if trolling, or simply looking for new male partner.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Hey jase how is Illinois?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> -_-
> 
> Not sure if trolling, or simply looking for new male partner.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Why? Are you offering yourself to him? Please take this to some other appropriate forum, like an iPhone forum.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 25, 2012)

The jeep is almost mine 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 25, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> The jeep is almost mine
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Pics ? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 25, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Pics ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Possibly tomorrow  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 25, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Skinny Y U INVADE MY THREAD?
> Also thanks for that.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not?  I knew it wouldn't last long, so I had my fun.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 25, 2012)

My head. Ow.

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My head. Ow.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



Uh oh.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> If they do, my girl's lesbian roommate wants to have a threesome with us while riding a train over the Pacific. I think it would be cool. But eh, one can dream.

Click to collapse



View attachment 1510151

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 25, 2012)

Well after talking to my uncle a loan shark  no matter what I do I can't really be comfortable buying that jeep unless its 5000 cheaper

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



You're telling me....if it doesn't explode...it'll be a miracle. 

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You're telling me....if it doesn't explode...it'll be a miracle.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



Don't explode.  Snowflake would not approve of that mess.



Are we talking about a hangover, or something else?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 25, 2012)

charlie878 said:


> Up

Click to collapse



I suggest you read the forum stickies especially the ten post rule before a moderator claims whatever posts you've made up until now and puts you back to no posts.

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## huggs (Nov 25, 2012)

Been gone a couple days, some kids broke my wifi antenna.
But I fixed it with some duct tape and a paper clip
Macgyver.jpg


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Don't explode.  Snowflake would not approve of that mess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Migraines. The kind where I become unable to see....if it gets bad enough.


Snowflake approved this message

---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------




huggs said:


> Been gone a couple days, some kids broke my wifi antenna.
> But I fixed it with some duct tape and a paper clip
> Macgyver.jpg

Click to collapse









Snowflake approved this message


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 25, 2012)

@ Bd hope the migraine clears up soon. I know you won't read this but hey ho.

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 25, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> @ Bd hope the migraine clears up soon. I know you won't read this but hey ho.
> 
> “To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
> (Paul Ehrlich)

Click to collapse



Jugg kill thread, killed thread by jugg:silly:!


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 25, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Jugg kill thread, killed thread by jugg:silly:!

Click to collapse



I know I've upset Bd and how, but what did you do?

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 25, 2012)

*^^ Simply ignore ^^*




jugg1es said:


> I know I've upset Bd and how, but what did you do?
> 
> “To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
> (Paul Ehrlich)

Click to collapse



I disagreed with her, on a subject ,that is of a very personal matter to me.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 25, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> *^^ Simply ignore ^^*
> 
> 
> I disagreed with her, on a subject ,that is of a very personal matter to me.

Click to collapse



I intend to, said my bit on the matter. 

Ok, won't ask on a personal matter.

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## boborone (Nov 25, 2012)

charlie878 said:


> Up

Click to collapse



Can someone on a puter report him. Archer deleted his posts earlier. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> Can someone on a puter report him. Archer deleted his posts earlier.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not me I'm afraid, shouldn't M_T_M be in shortly?

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> Can someone on a puter report him. Archer deleted his posts earlier.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wut?? 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 25, 2012)

See, call him and he shall appear.:thumbup:

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)

---------- Post added at 12:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------

That was a bit like saying"candyman,candyman,candyman"

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Wut??
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Bobo wanted all your posts smashed.. 







.


----------



## boborone (Nov 25, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> See, call him and he shall appear.:thumbup:
> 
> “To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
> (Paul Ehrlich)
> ...

Click to collapse



I know he's a sneaky lil one

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> I know he's a sneaky lil one
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Worked though didn't it. 

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 26, 2012)

The 49ers! Yaaaaaaaay! 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## werked (Nov 26, 2012)

Got my Christmas tree home and in the stand.  Gonna have to wait on the decorations until I have some time off. 

How is everyone tonight?? Snowflake doing better BD??


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 26, 2012)

---------- Post added at 08:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 PM ----------




werked said:


> Got my Christmas tree home and in the stand.  Gonna have to wait on the decorations until I have some time off.
> 
> How is everyone tonight?? Snowflake doing better BD??

Click to collapse



Somewhat. I think She hurt her little foot. She slept a lot today, but now She's awake and wobbling around picking at seeds and other assorted goodies.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 26, 2012)

werked said:


> Got my Christmas tree home and in the stand.  Gonna have to wait on the decorations until I have some time off.

Click to collapse



Doing a little pagan worship of Yggdrasil, werked?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## werked (Nov 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> ---------- Post added at 08:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhat. I think She hurt her little foot. She slept a lot today, but now She's awake and wobbling around picking at seeds and other assorted goodies.

Click to collapse



Awwwwww, poor thing. 
that makes me sad,  I hate to see things in pain. 






jaseglenn4 said:


> Doing a little pagan worship of Yggdrasil, werked?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



 Nope, not Yggdrasil worshiping.... Just admiring a tree, not for its powers but bc of its beauty. Oh, and I love Christmas.  I'm not feeling it yet tho.... Hopefully I'll get out of this funk so I can enjoy it.

---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------

Also, Where tha heck is KC?! I see him around the forums but haven't seen him here lately.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hiding


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> LURKING

Click to collapse



FTFY

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 26, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> FTFY
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Well then you fixed it wrong because I haven't even been lurking


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well then you fixed it wrong because I haven't even been lurking

Click to collapse



So you've just been ignoring us? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 26, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> So you've just been ignoring us?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pretty much


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well then you fixed it wrong because I haven't even been lurking

Click to collapse



Y U IGNORING MAFIA!?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 26, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Y U IGNORING MAFIA!?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ignoring the thread, not the mafia itself


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 26, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 26, 2012)

When Dex is online, someone let him know to take me off the 2nd post.

And before anyone asks, there's no particular reason except I can't be bothered.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> When Dex is online, someone let him know to take me off the 2nd post.
> 
> And before anyone asks, there's no particular reason except I can't be bothered.

Click to collapse



I'll pm him.
Bye bye, then. 

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'll pm him.
> Bye bye, then.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



Seeya


----------



## boborone (Nov 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Seeya

Click to collapse



Bye means stop posting


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 26, 2012)

You don't say.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You don't say.

Click to collapse



Gtfo noob

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 26, 2012)

:what:
What is all this craziness in here?!


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> When Dex is online, someone let him know to take me off the 2nd post.
> 
> And before anyone asks, there's no particular reason except I can't be bothered.

Click to collapse



Let this be a lesson to all probationary members....this is one of the reasons (one of the main ones) we have a probationary members list. 
Dex has been pm'ed




GTFO KC
Thank you.
The management
Snowflake approved this message

---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------




werked said:


> :what:
> What is all this craziness in here?!

Click to collapse



KC can't be bothered with us anymore and is no longer a (probationary) member here.
:thumbdown:

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 26, 2012)

Late evening Mafia


----------



## boborone (Nov 26, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Late evening Mafia

Click to collapse



Sup Ronnie? I am loving the temps lately. How bout you?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Seeya

Click to collapse



Sorry to see you go 

However one less noob in here


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sup Ronnie? I am loving the temps lately. How bout you?

Click to collapse



Not much just trying to catch up here, loving the temps going to be nice all the week.


----------



## boborone (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey skinny, before I forget to tell you, if you see this, Don't bother with that War Photographer movie. Part field docu, part interview docu, with no direction or sense of story anywhere in it. More like "a day in the life of" type movie with not much in the way on captivating material that holds your attention. I'd pass on it if I had the choice again.

---------- Post added at 10:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Sorry to see you go
> 
> However one less noob in here

Click to collapse



Eh, I liked the kid, but I thought he was going to be a burn out. Maybe he quit because of all the talk about getting rid OT going on and his aperations to be a mod? idk, For a guy that spent his entire time in OT he was kinda turning in a trusselo behind the scenes.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey skinny, before I forget to tell you, if you see this, Don't bother with that War Photographer movie. Part field docu, part interview docu, with no direction or sense of story anywhere in it. More like "a day in the life of" type movie with not much in the way on captivating material that holds your attention. I'd pass on it if I had the choice again.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the heads up man.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 26, 2012)

Night crew reporting for duty.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Night crew reporting for duty.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Heh. Post + Sig = Win

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 26, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Heh. Post + Sig = Win
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I find my SIG to be quite useful a majority of the time.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 26, 2012)

Blehhh it's 2:20 am. Why am I still up? Lol not like it's a weekend. Or like I can't sleep. Been up watching yogscast lol...

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 26, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Blehhh it's 2:20 am. Why am I still up? Lol not like it's a weekend. Or like I can't sleep. Been up watching yogscast lol...
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Don't you have school in the morning?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Don't you have school in the morning?

Click to collapse



No 

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 26, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Do you even go to school?


----------



## undercover (Nov 26, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Blehhh it's 2:20 am. Why am I still up? Lol not like it's a weekend. Or like I can't sleep. Been up watching yogscast lol...
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



It's 07:22 why am I already up? Oh, work... Bills.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Do you even go to school?

Click to collapse



No 

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

---------- Post added at 02:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 AM ----------




tinky1 said:


> It's 07:22 why am I already up? Oh, work... Bills....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I sorta know that feel bro.

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 26, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're 16, and don't go to school?  What's the deal?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You're 16, and don't go to school?  What's the deal?

Click to collapse



Story. Long. 

Tired. Might go. Don't think I'll be able to type soonw

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 26, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Story. Long.
> 
> Tired. Might go. Don't think I'll be able to type soonw
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Alrighty then.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 26, 2012)

Shameless repost for thread revial purposes.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 26, 2012)

Give us something new, skinny!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 26, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Give us something new, skinny!

Click to collapse



I got nuthin bro.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I got nuthin bro.

Click to collapse



Boring day (& night) is boring...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 26, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Boring day (& night) is boring...

Click to collapse



OK, here ya go...nuthin ...







Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 26, 2012)

Morning a.cid, skinny. How's you two today

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## undercover (Nov 26, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning a.cid, skinny. How's you two today
> 
> “To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
> (Paul Ehrlich)

Click to collapse



Morning jug. 
Is it me or xda is quiet in general lately? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 26, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning a.cid, skinny. How's you two today
> 
> “To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
> (Paul Ehrlich)

Click to collapse



I am good for nothing.  Its 1:48 AM, and I have to be at work at 8am.

---------- Post added at 01:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 AM ----------

I am so conflicted.  Normally, I think this kind of stuff is worthless, but they kind of rock.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2012)

Morning people

@tinky: its called WEEKEND


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Nov 26, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Morning jug.
> Is it me or xda is quiet in general lately?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think generally it is quiet, aside from the n4 forum which seems rife with idiots. Ot has died off since the thanks button disappeared, and to be honest it hasn't bothered me really. I'm not that bothered about the the thanks anyway. 

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)

---------- Post added at 12:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------

Morning Dex

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> View attachment 1512307

Click to collapse



Morning Dex. Did you get my pm?

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning Dex. Did you get my pm?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



Yes, I did. Sorry I didnt reply, but Im on the run today ( alarm clock didnt fire ). I'll pm you when I get the chance sis


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Yes, I did. Sorry I didnt reply, but Im on the run today ( alarm clock didnt fire ). I'll pm you when I get the chance sis

Click to collapse



Take your time bro. I know you'll get to it. 

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## a.cid (Nov 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> OK, here ya go...nuthin ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks.jpg

Uhh, I hate it when my internet dies off in the middle of my class...
Had to force myself to sleep for 3 hours :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## werked (Nov 26, 2012)

Morning, Crew. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 26, 2012)

Morning werked

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 26, 2012)

Morning bd, werked, jugg1es, a.cid, everyone else. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 26, 2012)

Morning Mafia


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 26, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Morning Mafia

Click to collapse



Hey ronnie

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 26, 2012)

Morning Ronnie, proto

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm going back to sleep. :what:

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## boborone (Nov 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm going back to sleep. :what:
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



Night, I should do the same.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 26, 2012)

Morning all... Jeez we went from high 48 yesterday to 13 last evening w/ 4" snow:good: Finally winter's a commin


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 26, 2012)

Dammit. Sparky just got into an accident on Rte 3.
There was another accident and the lady in front of him stopped to look at the other accident and caused one herself. 
The Lincoln he was driving is [email protected]$ked up. He's apparently ok. He says his neck hurts. Fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu lady in the stupid car!
Snowflake approved this message


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 26, 2012)

@Bd, really sorry to hear about sparky. Hope he's ok.

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 26, 2012)

He is ok that is the most important part


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 26, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> @Bd, really sorry to hear about sparky. Hope he's ok.
> 
> “To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
> (Paul Ehrlich)

Click to collapse



Jugg you're a good person and I'll say thank you for caring for someone else:good:

There should be more peeps like us that care... now gtfo


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 26, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> He is ok that is the most important part

Click to collapse



Thanks.
I know. He was my first concern...(he called me to tell me about the car though  )
 Unfortunately, my job dictates that I assess damage to the car...and it doesn't sound good. I told him to tell the cops exactly what happened and blame that lady for stopping (on rte 3, a multilane highway of all places)...(he's an excellent driver, if he didn't avoid this accident...it was because he COULD NOT)

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 26, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Jugg you're a good person and I'll say thank you for caring for someone else:good:
> 
> There should be more peeps like us that care... now gtfo

Click to collapse



I'll keep caring about people regardless of whether they know I do or not. I know Bd isn't seeing it but I still need to say it. 

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## undercover (Nov 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thanks.
> I know. He was my first concern...(he called me to tell me about the car though  )
> Unfortunately, my job dictates that I assess damage to the car...and it doesn't sound good. I told him to tell the cops exactly what happened and blame that lady for stopping (on rte 3, a multilane highway of all places)...(he's an excellent driver, if he didn't avoid this accident...it was because he COULD NOT)
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear. Hope his neck gets better soon. 
I hope I'm wrong here, but with most incidents like that driver behind is normally found guilty due to not keeping safe distance. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 26, 2012)

That sucks. Sorry to hear bd. Not sure about NJ, but in Texas, if you rear end someone, you are automatically at fault. Hope it's not there.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> That sucks. Sorry to hear bd. Not sure about NJ, but in Texas, if you rear end someone, you are automatically at fault. Hope it's not there.

Click to collapse



In NY and NJ it can be argued, divided 50% or won in some cases 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## boborone (Nov 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> In NY and NJ it can be argued, divided 50% or won in some cases
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Wish it was like that here. But also, that would cut into it being their fault when they hit me after I brake check em. I got good brakes on my lil ranger. I even brake check trucks. I never go more than 5 under the speed limit and stay out of the left lane unless I'm passing. There is absolutely no reason to tailgate me. Still though, that is a crap way of thinking. You can be following at a safe distance, then they just stop for no reason. Like my mom does, if she see brake lights a mile up the highway, she hits hers to avoid a wreck and in doing so, causes em herself.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 26, 2012)

really sorry to hear that BD. like ronnie said, the important thing is sparky's okay. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> In NY and NJ it can be argued, divided 50% or won in some cases
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



You're right MTM. It's not an automatic "at fault" 
However, I'm pretty sure that He'll be fine considering he's driven professionally for 21 years (he's 39) and this is his first accident. Not to mention he said some other guy came over (after the accident) and said he saw the whole thing. (Which is probably the more important part)

Now I have to tell our boss. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 10:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 AM ----------




cascabel said:


> really sorry to hear that BD. like ronnie said, the important thing is sparky's okay.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks. He says his neck hurts....but otherwise he's all in one piece and I'm happy about that. :thumbup:

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 10:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 AM ----------




cascabel said:


> really sorry to hear that BD. like ronnie said, the important thing is sparky's okay.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Double post....and I don't know why. :what:

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 10:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 AM ----------

I have a headache now. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## cascabel (Nov 26, 2012)

stressed out? try to relax a bit.  

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> Eh, I liked the kid, but I thought he was going to be a burn out. Maybe he quit because of all the talk about getting rid OT going on and his aperations to be a mod? idk, For a guy that spent his entire time in OT he was kinda turning in a trusselo behind the scenes.

Click to collapse



Don't worry guys, this is my last post. I just wanted to respond to the quoted post.

I wanted my name removed from the mafia simply because I can't be bothered with this thread anymore. There's literally no other reason.
It's nothing against any of the guys and gals in here because, at least from my point of view, we've all got along really well. We've all had a good laugh and had some good serious talks aswell and I've got along with everyone here.

So the reason isn't because of talk of OT going, because as you and others have said quite a few times, unless something pretty major happened, OT is going nowhere. So how could that be a reason?

And someone else thinking I just wanna become a mod? Really?
I've had this exact same conversation with Skinny a while ago and I'll say the same to you, as I did to him.

I have absolutely no intention of becoming a moderator, *at the moment*.
I've not exactly done everything "by the book" since I started on XDA and even though a lot of moderators don't either, if I wanted to become one I'd be thinking that my best chance would be to do everything 100% to the rules. That would mean no ranting, no trolling, no off-topic posts in a thread outside of OT and no OT posts because even though it clearly isn't against the rules, a few of the 'higher-ups' would rather people didn't post in OT.
With that being said, it's clear I'm not trying to become a moderator.

Maybe some day I will want to become a moderator but maybe I won't. Either way, it doesn't change who I am and no-one has ability to change my mentality on whether I want to become a mod or not.

If you want to speak about it further, PM me and I'll be happy to speak to you about it. If not, that's cool too.


Now, I'm not going to be a hypocrite and keep posting here now I'm not on the list, after I've told plenty of others the same.
The GTFO posts which are quite likely to ensue after this post are certainly not needed as I won't see your posts anyway.
Because I won't be posting back in here, if anyone's got any response to this which they want me to hear, PM me because otherwise I won't know.

Aaaaaaand I'm out!


----------



## T.C.P (Nov 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Don't worry guys, this is my last post. I just wanted to respond to the quoted post.
> 
> I wanted my name removed from the mafia simply because I can't be bothered with this thread anymore. There's literally no other reason.
> It's nothing against any of the guys and gals in here because, at least from my point of view, we've all got along really well. We've all had a good laugh and had some good serious talks aswell and I've got along with everyone here.
> ...

Click to collapse



Gtfo.......

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> View attachment 1512307

Click to collapse



Dude, speaking of squirrels, I dunno what they feed those buggers around here, but the one on the tree outside my house is the size of a cat. Lol

It started making that weird clicking noise that squirrels make yesterday and I thought it was going to leap off the tree and maul my face off. I'll have to get a picture the next time it comes out of hiding.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 26, 2012)

So....the Lincoln is in Rutherford (towed, ofc) and Sparky is there as well. Sent a cab to get him. My boss is on his way....dammit.
 Sparky says he faceplanted into the windshield and won't goto the hospital. 
Apparently, the lady got hit herself, slammed on the brakes and Sparky had nowhere to go. Even if he swerved to avoid her....he would've hit someone else....:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
Snowflake approved this message


----------



## cascabel (Nov 26, 2012)

@BD: well, as far as what you've said about sparky's record, hopefully things will be fine. hope you guys have witnesses though... and get sparky to a doctor.. brick him if you must. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Nov 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Don't worry guys, this is my last post. I just wanted to respond to the quoted post.
> 
> I wanted my name removed from the mafia simply because *I can't be bothered with this thread* anymore. There's literally no other reason.

Click to collapse



That offends me

Now gtfo


----------



## undercover (Nov 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> That offends me
> 
> Now gtfo

Click to collapse



At least he was being honest. I respect that in people. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> That offends me
> 
> Now gtfo

Click to collapse



It offended me as well....but I'm not gonna dwell on it. Good riddance apparently.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 12:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------

Sparky is home. 
His forehead is all banged up though. 
I <3 my Sparky
(As if you didn't know  )
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## cascabel (Nov 26, 2012)

good to hear that. :beer: cheers.  now BD should relax a bit. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 26, 2012)

cascabel said:


> good to hear that. :beer: cheers.  now BD should relax a bit.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks. I'll try. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 26, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 26, 2012)

Morning Skinny
Afternoon BD & Snowflake

Morning,Afternoon and evening to everyone else!!


I am still fighting the dealership I put in my final offer, I doubt they will take it but thats ok if it is meant to be They will if not I don't mine waiting.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning Skinny
> Afternoon BD & Snowflake
> 
> Morning,Afternoon and evening to everyone else!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Hola David.  What's the sale price and what's your offer?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



You kind of look like this guy....recognize him?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You kind of look like this guy....recognize him?

Click to collapse



Similar, but I smoke waaaay less crack.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hola David.  What's the sale price and what's your offer?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



17,777
-500
17250
-1750 trade 
I already beat down the price 500 bucks and got more then double for my trade. 

Mine is 15,000 cash and 1750 for my trade Total with all fees and taxes included. 



Like I said I don't think they will take my price but that is what I can afford and not willing to negotiate anymore. If not I really don't care. If yes Great.


----------



## boborone (Nov 26, 2012)

Local NPR is interviewing Penn Gillet if anyone wants to listen.

http://www.kera.org/listen/#


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> Local NPR is interviewing Penn Gillet if anyone wants to listen.
> 
> http://www.kera.org/listen/#

Click to collapse



Hey bobo my friend.


----------



## boborone (Nov 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey bobo my friend.

Click to collapse



Sup man. Good job on the Jeep. Nice man.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sup man. Good job on the Jeep. Nice man.

Click to collapse



Still working on it LOL 

Been fighting since the weekend before thanksgiving.

It also helps that I have a loan shark uncle and a dad that is an accountant.


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Still working on it LOL
> 
> Been fighting since the weekend before thanksgiving.
> 
> It also helps that I have a loan shark uncle and a dad that is an accountant.

Click to collapse



very true to both of those


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 26, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> very true to both of those

Click to collapse



Hey Ronnie how are you? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey Ronnie how are you?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Enjoying my last week off work, been on leave since end of October.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 26, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Enjoying my last week off work, been on leave since end of October.

Click to collapse



Nice I wish I could be off that long and go on vacation too

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Nice I wish I could be off that long and go on vacation too
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Well wish I had on better circumstances.

Bd glad sparky home safe

---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 PM ----------

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 26, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Well wish I had on better circumstances.
> 
> Bd glad sparky home safe
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya I know and I am sorry 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2012)

How was everyone's first day of the last week of November?


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 26, 2012)

Mine is going good


----------



## boborone (Nov 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> How was everyone's first day of the last week of November?

Click to collapse



Can I do a "what have you learned today" post?

I have learned that even though this a phone modding forum, jaszek's thread on photography has smarter people in it than any other dedicated photography forum I have found. Also no bickering. I can't believe the people argueing about RAW vs JPG like it was AOKP vs AOSP when it's really like stock vs cm. And nobody knows what I mean when I say film speed. I have to explain that it's the same as your ISO setting on your DSLR. smh


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> How was everyone's first day of the last week of November?

Click to collapse



I looked at that three times b4 understanding it completely   

It is going ok I guess, Its a monday


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> How was everyone's first day of the last week of November?

Click to collapse



Mine was okay....Sparky's?.....not so much.

Snowflake approved this message

---------- Post added at 02:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------




boborone said:


> Can I do a "what have you learned today" post?
> 
> I have learned that even though this a phone modding forum, jaszek's thread on photography has smarter people in it than any other dedicated photography forum I have found. Also no bickering. I can't believe the people argueing about RAW vs JPG like it was AOKP vs AOSP when it's really like stock vs cm. And nobody knows what I mean when I say film speed. I have to explain that it's the same as your ISO setting on your DSLR. smh

Click to collapse



Whaddya think this is? Reddit? 

J/K
Hi Bobo

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## undercover (Nov 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> Can I do a "what have you learned today" post?
> 
> I have learned that even though this a phone modding forum, jaszek's thread on photography has smarter people in it than any other dedicated photography forum I have found. Also no bickering. I can't believe the people argueing about RAW vs JPG like it was AOKP vs AOSP when it's really like stock vs cm. And nobody knows what I mean when I say film speed. I have to explain that it's the same as your ISO setting on your DSLR. smh

Click to collapse



Loled at that. Makes sense though.  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> Can I do a "what have you learned today" post?
> 
> I have learned that even though this a phone modding forum, jaszek's thread on photography has smarter people in it than any other dedicated photography forum I have found. Also no bickering. I can't believe the people argueing about RAW vs JPG like it was AOKP vs AOSP when it's really like stock vs cm. And nobody knows what I mean when I say film speed. I have to explain that it's the same as your ISO setting on your DSLR. smh

Click to collapse



Haha
Yeah, most photo forums have such stuff.. we just have people interested in photography and fortunately most have a clue about what they're doing 



tinky1 said:


> Loled at that. Makes sense though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



RAW > JPEG.


----------



## boborone (Nov 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> RAW > JPEG.

Click to collapse



Some of what I saw

I don't like the size of RAW, they take up too much space, I'm not processing it

^I just ordered 2 16GB class 10 cards for $12 and change with free shipping. Memory argument is stupid. If you're not processing it, then get a point n shoot, or learn how. 

I mean really, I don't even have a dslr yet, but even what I have read, it makes no sense to shoot in JPEG only. Maybe both if you are lazy, but learn how to use lightroom at the very least and learn what you can do to your pics. I don't want to live on this internet any more. Can we start a new one. Maybe this one will die like AOL and we can start anew.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> Some of what I saw
> 
> I don't like the size of RAW, they take up too much space, I'm not processing it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



with RAW you basically get raw data from the sensor
with JPEG you get a compressed(read: butchered) image

Basic processing is something that should be done after shooting and for that, RAW is the best.
The only real reason to choose JPEG over RAW is if you're shooting sports and you need that extra fps and more available shots in your memory card


----------



## undercover (Nov 26, 2012)

I only take raw when doing more serious work. Otherwise I like being lazy and shoot jpeg 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 26, 2012)

Well Like I said the dealer didn't like my offer and are off my back for now. Its fine I am tired of playing that game. We will see if they change there mind in a month if they haven't sold it yet, if not oh well, saves me 221 bucks a month :victory::victory:


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I only take raw when doing more serious work. Otherwise I like being lazy and shoot jpeg
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I only switch to jpeg when shooting snapshots, or random test pics..
but hey, I've got dual storage


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well Like I said the dealer didn't like my offer and are off my back for now. Its fine I am tired of playing that game. We will see if they change there mind in a month if they haven't sold it yet, if not oh well, saves me 221 bucks a month :victory::victory:

Click to collapse



Not sure if fail or future win


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Not sure if fail or future win

Click to collapse



Its both


----------



## trell959 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey guys. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey trell, how  goes it?


----------



## trell959 (Nov 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey trell, how  goes it?

Click to collapse



I'm alright. I've just been away

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup trell


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm alright. I've just been away
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hmm... away... Never been there 

I decided I hate shopping for cars 

I hate this merry go-round I am on with the sales people


----------



## trell959 (Nov 26, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sup trell

Click to collapse



Sup man, how goes it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 26, 2012)

Funny how much more slowly my thanks meter is going up now...


----------



## trell959 (Nov 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> hmm... away... Never been there
> 
> I decided I hate shopping for cars
> 
> I hate this merry go-round I am on with the sales people

Click to collapse



Put your foot down. If you ask for a price, and they go "talk to their boss for 20 minutes" , come back and say no-walk out. Simple as that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 26, 2012)

This S3 is so powerful compared to my Dinc2 I barely even know what to do with it lol. Have it underclocked to 1ghz right now for better battery life and I have absolutely no lag. I change it based on what I'm doing, but it's honestly ridiculous coming from a single core 1ghz device to quad core 1.5ghz with more than double the RAM.


----------



## boborone (Nov 26, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> This S3 is so powerful compared to my Dinc2 I barely even know what to do with it lol. Have it underclocked to 1ghz right now for better battery life and I have absolutely no lag. I change it based on what I'm doing, but it's honestly ridiculous coming from a single core 1ghz device to quad core 1.5ghz with more than double the RAM.

Click to collapse



Use a good governor and you don't need to under clock it. I use smartassV2. Used to use OnDemand. Seems I get better batt with smartass.

And my S2 is OC'd also.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 26, 2012)

I remember those days. Overclocking and underclocking. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I remember those days. Overclocking and underclocking.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



At least you aren't using an iPhone


----------



## boborone (Nov 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I remember those days. Overclocking and underclocking.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



iTrader


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello mafia!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## trell959 (Nov 26, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> At least you aren't using an iPhone

Click to collapse



I'm team iPhone 







boborone said:


> iTrader

Click to collapse




iHater 






shahrukhraza said:


> Hello mafia!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yo man!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Put your foot down. If you ask for a price, and they go "talk to their boss for 20 minutes" , come back and say no-walk out. Simple as that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I already am out LOL

I am not going back in unless the call agreeing to my offer. 

Like I said I doubt they will but if they call me with a counter I will say no. 

Its just a big game of catch but instead of a ball we are throwing money offers around


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm team iPhone
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup trell!



 How goes your day?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 26, 2012)

---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------

Wow, those pics were huge, but...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 26, 2012)

2char


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 26, 2012)

Bleh

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 26, 2012)

Any idea how I can get this thing to vibrate when I get a text? Have the profile override set to on, but it won't work. Messaging app FCs when I try to get to settings. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Any idea how I can get this thing to vibrate when I get a text? Have the profile override set to on, but it won't work. Messaging app FCs when I try to get to settings.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



"thing" = ???


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> "thing" = ???

Click to collapse



S3. 

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> S3.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



hammer?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> "thing" = ???

Click to collapse





prototype7 said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



2char

---------- Post added at 06:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> S3.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



Thanks.jpg


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hammer?

Click to collapse



I vote brick. No hammer. 

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I vote brick. No hammer.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey dex want to play pool? Do u have the latest update on it?

Proto u want to play?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey dex want to play pool? Do u have the latest update on it?
> 
> Proto u want to play?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Hi dave
Im about to get some sleep, so ...I cant 
Maybe tomorrow


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey dex want to play pool? Do u have the latest update on it?
> 
> Proto u want to play?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



What apk do you play? 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hi dave
> Im about to get some sleep, so ...I cant
> Maybe tomorrow

Click to collapse



OK no worries good night!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> What apk do you play?
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Not sure if asking for warez or is asking what game?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> OK no worries good night!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You troll 
What apk do I download? "

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 26, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey dex want to play pool? Do u have the latest update on it?
> 
> Proto u want to play?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Can't atm, wouldn't have the latest update either, unless you could send it to me.

---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> You troll
> What apk do I download? "
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Pool break (pro or lite), lite is free


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 26, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> View attachment 1514127

Click to collapse



The brick always is (approved). 

Snowflake says hi....and chirp...she says chirp.

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Nov 26, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Can't atm, wouldn't have the latest update either, unless you could send it to me.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Got it 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 26, 2012)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse



Lolooooooooooool.

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Lolooooooooooool.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



http://textfromdog.tumblr.com

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------

These are f*cking hilarious.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 26, 2012)

Sparky: 0
Windshield: 1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Snowflake approved this message

---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> http://textfromdog.tumblr.com
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trolololoooooooool 

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky: 0
> Windshield: 1
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ouch. Good thing that's all he got, though.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 26, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Ouch. Good thing that's all he got, though.

Click to collapse



He says his neck hurts. Won't goto the hospital though. :banghead:

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## werked (Nov 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He says his neck hurts. Won't goto the hospital though. :banghead:
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



Head bumpies are nutin to play with.... Make him go.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 26, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He says his neck hurts. Won't goto the hospital though. :banghead:
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



He should, he might have whiplash or even a small fracture. I know I'm on your ignore list but I'd hate to hear he's injured it badly.

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 27, 2012)

werked said:


> Head bumpies are nutin to play with.... Make him go.

Click to collapse



I tried. He's too heavy to carry down three flights of stairs 

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 27, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> He should, he might have whiplash or even a small fracture. I know I'm on your ignore list but I'd hate to hear he's injured it badly.
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> (Jeff Pesis)*

Click to collapse



Quoted so she can see.


----------



## werked (Nov 27, 2012)

Gotta stay at work til midnight tonight to cover for someone.  I'm starving Marvin.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 27, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Quoted so she can see.

Click to collapse









“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## trell959 (Nov 27, 2012)

Yo guys. I'm team Android again. 

Sent from my SGH-I897


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yo guys. I'm team Android again.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897

Click to collapse



Which iPhone did you have?

@BD, glad Sparky's okay. 

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yo guys. I'm team Android again.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897

Click to collapse



Finally. What phone?


----------



## trell959 (Nov 27, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Which iPhone did you have?
> 
> @BD, glad Sparky's okay.
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



I was using an iPhone 4, that I just sold to my friend who I was letting use my Captivate. Which is why I have it again.

Sent from my SGH-I897


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I was using an iPhone 4, that I just sold to my friend who I was letting use my Captivate. Which is why I have it again.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897

Click to collapse



Still no nexus 4 eh?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I was using an iPhone 4, that I just sold to my friend who I was letting use my Captivate. Which is why I have it again.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897

Click to collapse



I could actually use a 4 lololo

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## trell959 (Nov 27, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Still no nexus 4 eh?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Nope


Hopefully they'll be back on sale this week.






Mephikun said:


> I could actually use a 4 lololo
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Sorry dude. 

Sent from my SGH-I897


----------



## undercover (Nov 27, 2012)

Damn, BD, I feel for juggles. He's being nice and I think genuinely and you are playing some ignore list games. Maybe time to stop? Not my business and all that, but it's not fair on him. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Damn, BD, I feel for juggles. He's being nice and I think genuinely and you are playing some ignore list games. Maybe time to stop? Not my business and all that, but it's not fair on him.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You next cowboy!

You gonna get bricked for tellin BD how you feel! This is not about you punk. now GTFO


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 27, 2012)

Fixed my sig. 

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------




TonyStark said:


> You next cowboy!
> 
> You gonna get bricked for tellin BD how you feel! This is not about you punk. now GTFO

Click to collapse



Lol. Honestly he has a point, I won't say if BD was overreacting or not when she ignored him in the first place, but he's been nothing but nice to her and it doesn't seem necessary to keep him there.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 27, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> You next cowboy!
> 
> You gonna get bricked for tellin BD how you feel! This is not about you punk. now GTFO

Click to collapse



Never seen so many children in a "mafia"!  Feel like I just stepped into a daycare...  and you can tell me to gtfo all you want...  I go where I please and your internet attitude doesn't scare me one bit...  no go home and cry to momma...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Never seen so many children in a "mafia"!  Feel like I just stepped into a daycare...  and you can tell me to gtfo all you want...  I go where I please and your internet attitude doesn't scare me one bit...  no go home and cry to momma...

Click to collapse



You were good before, but you won't last very long here with that attitude...


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lol. Honestly he has a point, I won't say if BD was overreacting or not when she ignored him in the first place, but he's been nothing but nice to her and it doesn't seem necessary to keep him there.

Click to collapse



Dude it's a power thang



flastnoles11 said:


> Never seen so many children in a "mafia"!  Feel like I just stepped into a daycare...  and you can tell me to gtfo all you want...  I go where I please and your internet attitude doesn't scare me one bit...  no go home and cry to momma...

Click to collapse



OK so GTFO


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 27, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You were good before, but you won't last very long here with that attitude...

Click to collapse



Sorry to tell ya, but I couldn't care any less than I do right now...  you're all a bunch of whinning little children!  And sorry, but you can't chase me off, I will post where and when I want...  this is an off-topic section, which means anybody who wants can post here...  you can't decide who can and can't... sorry bout your luck, but you won't chase me off if I don't want to leave...  know why, cuz its an internet forum and there is nothing you can do about it!

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Sorry to tell ya, but I couldn't care any less than I do right now...  you're all a bunch of whinning little children!  And sorry, but you can't chase me off, I will post where and when I want...  this is an off-topic section, which means anybody who wants can post here...  you can't decide who can and can't... sorry bout your luck, but you won't chase me off if I don't want to leave...  know why, cuz its an internet forum and there is nothing you can do about it!
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



See, this is what I mean...


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 27, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> See, this is what I mean...

Click to collapse



Awwww I can see the butt hurt all the way in missouri....  I have watched all of you act like you run xda, chasing off people who want to just post and have a good time...  guess what, you don't own xda...  nobody that is a part of this thread is... newsflash, you're not special!  You don't make the rules...  telling people to gtfo isn't going to fly with me because you don't own this site...  you can't make the rules...  sorry bout ur luck bro

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Never seen so many children in a "mafia"!  Feel like I just stepped into a daycare...  and you can tell me to gtfo all you want...  I go where I please and your internet attitude doesn't scare me one bit...  no go home and cry to momma...

Click to collapse



Troll please. ...vacate the premises if you plan to start causing trouble. ...capisce? 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Awwww I can see the butt hurt all the way in missouri....
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



as you can see we got some big mod here on our side... so of you dont want to go the mod will take care if you....... hopefully 







M_T_M said:


> Troll please. ...vacate the premises if you plan to start causing trouble. ...capisce?
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse





Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Awwww I can see the butt hurt all the way in missouri....  I have watched all of you act like you run xda, chasing off people who want to just post and have a good time...  guess what, you don't own xda...  nobody that is a part of this thread is... newsflash, you're not special!  You don't make the rules...  telling people to gtfo isn't going to fly with me because you don't own this site...  you can't make the rules...  sorry bout ur luck bro
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



I'm really losing my patience for people like you coming here.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Troll please. ...vacate the premises if you plan to start causing trouble. ...capisce?
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Maybe you should say that to everyone in this thread that chases people off because they think they are entitled to their own thread...  guess what, they're not...  you're a mod, you should know that..   last you'll hear from me...  got more important things to do than to watch children whine because they can't have it their way (not you mtm, but the ones I'm talking to know who they are...)

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Troll please. ...vacate the premises if you plan to start causing trouble. ...capisce?
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Thanks.jpg


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Maybe you should say that to everyone in this thread that chases people off because they think they are entitled to their own thread...  guess what, they're not...  you're a mod, you should know that..   last you'll hear from me...  got more important things to do than to watch children whine because they can't have it their way (not you mtm, but the ones I'm talking to know who they are...)
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



is this what we should call the first attempt of the muffins attacking? he already backed out... that was fast 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Nov 27, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> You next cowboy!
> 
> You gonna get bricked for tellin BD how you feel! This is not about you punk. now GTFO

Click to collapse



Lol. Looks like it's time to start using /s tag on XDA. Why people get offended by something that is nothing to do with them, especially as it's a joke? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Troll please. ...vacate the premises if you plan to start causing trouble. ...capisce?
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 27, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> is this what we should call the first attempt of the muffins attacking? he already backed out... that was fast
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I only backed out because mtm asked (sort of) nicely...  y'all couldn't chase me away...  I decided to leave...  sorry but the internet attitudes don't scare me at all...  especially considering if we were face to face I gurantee none of y'all would tell me to gtfo...  you got another thing coming to you if you talk to people like that in real life... 

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 27, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lol. Looks like it's time to start using /s tag on XDA. Why people get offended by something that is nothing to do with them, especially as it's a joke?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yes i find it pretty funny too... just like quasi and jase... jase was being nice and then suddenly quasi suddenly went all defensive... its pretty interesting... in a bad way obviously

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Nov 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> I only backed out because mtm asked (sort of) nicely...  y'all couldn't chase me away...  I decided to leave...  sorry but the internet attitudes don't scare me at all...  especially considering if we were face to face I gurantee none of y'all would tell me to gtfo...  you got another thing coming to you if you talk to people like that in real life...
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Look, just one question. If you really think what you just typed, why waste your time here? This really goes for any thread. I've seen it so often on xda, people just jump in and start posting how they don't care. People who don't care don't post to start with. 
I'm not on a defensive or offensive, just honestly curious. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 27, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lol. Looks like it's time to start using /s tag on XDA. Why people get offended by something that is nothing to do with them, especially as it's a joke?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm offended by the fact that everyone that comes in here that y'all don't want to be in here you chase out...  not only is it against the rules of xda, its wrong...  time to start reporting people who are going to be rude just because someone you don't know/like comes in here...  not gonna fly anymore... and to my understanding as long as I'm not throwing profanities or flaming people (which I'm not, I'm stating facts) there is nothing you can do about me posting in here...  I've already spoken to a mod about it and nothing I have said is wrong... so as long as you all act like that, I will be in here to give it right back to ya...  treat people the way you wanted to be treated, didn't we all learn that as kids?

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Look, just one question. If you really think what you just typed, why waste your time here? This really goes for any thread. I've seen it so often on xda, people just jump in and start posting how they don't care. People who don't care don't post to start with.
> I'm not on a defensive or offensive, just honestly curious.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He's just an angry muffin:cyclops:


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 27, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Look, just one question. If you really think what you just typed, why waste your time here? This really goes for any thread. I've seen it so often on xda, people just jump in and start posting how they don't care. People who don't care don't post to start with.
> I'm not on a defensive or offensive, just honestly curious.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



See post above...

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> I'm offended by the fact that everyone that comes in here that y'all don't want to be in here you chase out...  not only is it against the rules of xda, its wrong...  time to start reporting people who are going to be rude just because someone you don't know/like comes in here...  not gonna fly anymore... and to my understanding as long as I'm not throwing profanities or flaming people (which I'm not, I'm stating facts) there is nothing you can do about me posting in here...  I've already spoken to a mod about it and nothing I have said is wrong... so as long as you all act like that, I will be in here to give it right back to ya...  treat people the way you wanted to be treated, didn't we all learn that as kids?
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Correction, it's the people that come in out of nowhere and act as you have, that we ask to leave.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> I only backed out because mtm asked (sort of) nicely...  y'all couldn't chase me away...  I decided to leave...  sorry but the internet attitudes don't scare me at all...  especially considering if we were face to face I gurantee none of y'all would tell me to gtfo...  you got another thing coming to you if you talk to people like that in real life...
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



ok calm down. 


take deep breath in.


take deep breath out.


works best if you do it 3 times. 

now you could GTFO. thanks 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Nov 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> I'm offended by the fact that everyone that comes in here that y'all don't want to be in here you chase out...  not only is it against the rules of xda, its wrong...  time to start reporting people who are going to be rude just because someone you don't know/like comes in here...  not gonna fly anymore... and to my understanding as long as I'm not throwing profanities or flaming people (which I'm not, I'm stating facts) there is nothing you can do about me posting in here...  I've already spoken to a mod about it and nothing I have said is wrong... so as long as you all act like that, I will be in here to give it right back to ya...  treat people the way you wanted to be treated, didn't we all learn that as kids?
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Whoa, slow down with your "y'all's". Find ONE post on this thread where I said gtfo or was disrespectful to others? Now, I don't judge the ones that do, I respect that it's their thread and they try to keep it clean. Gtfo is part of the thing here... Just gotta go along with. If I got upset over it, id
Gtfo myself  
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> I'm offended by the fact that everyone that comes in here that y'all don't want to be in here you chase out...  not only is it against the rules of xda, its wrong...  time to start reporting people who are going to be rude just because someone you don't know/like comes in here...  not gonna fly anymore... and to my understanding as long as I'm not throwing profanities or flaming people (which I'm not, I'm stating facts) there is nothing you can do about me posting in here...  I've already spoken to a mod about it and nothing I have said is wrong... so as long as you all act like that, I will be in here to give it right back to ya...  treat people the way you wanted to be treated, didn't we all learn that as kids?
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



If I came in here acting like you just did, by all means I would expect the same response we gave you. Granted, I might not have gotten the entire message since I only picked up about half of it (Hint: ellipses are not periods. Try some coherent sentences next time) but really, we only really get serious about making people leave if they aren't adding anything to the thread and just making pointless posts.


----------



## werked (Nov 27, 2012)

if i rolled my eyes any harder, they'd roll right outta my head.  <<<<--see!!  Lol

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------

ALSO.... I wasn't asked to leave when I first posted.... Guess why?!  Cuz I haz a nice.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 27, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> If I came in here acting like you just did, by all means I would expect the same response we gave you. Granted, I might not have gotten the entire message since I only picked up about half of it (Hint: ellipses are not periods. Try some coherent sentences next time) but really, we only really get serious about making people leave if they aren't adding anything to the thread and just making pointless posts.

Click to collapse



Newsflash!!! You all make pointless posts...  that's all there is here is pointless posts... that's why its off topic...  I honestly like most of you in here...  but there are a few of you who are rude as hell... I won't stand for it anymore... some are scared of y'all for some reason, I'm not, so I will stand up for them...  and I don't care if you don't like my ellipses or my yalls...  its the way I do things... don't like it, add me to your ignore list... I'm done (well until another helpless noob gets attacked just for coming in and saying hey)

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 27, 2012)

werked said:


> if i rolled my eyes any harder, they'd roll right outta my head.  <<<<--see!!  Lol
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------
> 
> ALSO.... I wasn't asked to leave when I first posted.... Guess why?!  Cuz I haz a nice.

Click to collapse



And cuz you haz a... nvm


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 27, 2012)

werked said:


> if i rolled my eyes any harder, they'd roll right outta my head.  <<<<--see!!  Lol
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------
> 
> ALSO.... I wasn't asked to leave when I first posted.... Guess why?!  Cuz I haz a nice.

Click to collapse



And you're a girl... Just saying.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Newsflash!!! You all make pointless posts...  that's all there is here is pointless posts... that's why its off topic...  I honestly like most of you in here...  but there are a few of you who are rude as hell... I won't stand for it anymore... some are scared of y'all for some reason, I'm not, so I will stand up for them...  and I don't care if you don't like my ellipses or my yalls...  its the way I do things... don't like it, add me to your ignore list... I'm done (well until another helpless noob gets attacked just for coming in and saying hey)
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Bye now.
BD, where did you go? We need bricks, nao!


----------



## undercover (Nov 27, 2012)

werked said:


> if i rolled my eyes any harder, they'd roll right outta my head.  <<<<--see!!  Lol SO I CAN NOW SEE BEHIND!
> 
> [/COLOR]ALSO.... I wasn't asked to leave when I first posted.... Guess why?!  Cuz I haz a NICE BUM (hope that's not too sexist ) .

Click to collapse



Ftfy

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 27, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> And you're a girl... Just saying.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



lol haha... 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 04:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 AM ----------

lol it would be so hilarious if 10 million other noobs come saying "YOU GUYS ARE SEXIST!!!!" ... that would be hilarious...

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Nov 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Newsflash!!! You all make pointless posts...  that's all there is here is pointless posts... that's why its off topic...  I honestly like most of you in here...  but there are a few of you who are rude as hell... I won't stand for it anymore... some are scared of y'all for some reason, I'm not, so I will stand up for them...  and I don't care if you don't like my ellipses or my yalls...  its the way I do things... don't like it, add me to your ignore list... I'm done (well until another helpless noob gets attacked just for coming in and saying hey)
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



That, my friend, is called a rant. Normally pointless compilation of words that very few people care about. Also, just like you, only stating facts.  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 27, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> And cuz you haz a... nvm

Click to collapse











tinky1 said:


> Ftfy
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------

I killed it.


----------



## undercover (Nov 27, 2012)

werked said:


> ---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------
> 
> I killed it.

Click to collapse



Good. It was going south anyways  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Newsflash!!! You all make pointless posts...  that's all there is here is pointless posts... that's why its off topic...  I honestly like most of you in here...  but there are a few of you who are rude as hell... I won't stand for it anymore... some are scared of y'all for some reason, I'm not, so I will stand up for them...  and I don't care if you don't like my ellipses or my yalls...  its the way I do things... don't like it, add me to your ignore list... I'm done (well until another helpless noob gets attacked just for coming in and saying hey)
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Why don't you start again mate? First of...don't ever tell me how to do my job nor judge me based on one posts. Second...stop the arguing as it does not help you at all 
Either relax or feel free to stop posting....second request. 
Still asking nice btw 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## werked (Nov 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Why don't you start again mate? First of...don't ever tell me how to do my job nor judge me based on one posts. Second...stop the arguing as it does not help you at all
> Either relax or feel free to stop posting....second request.
> Still asking nice btw
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U da man


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> I only backed out because mtm asked (sort of) nicely...  y'all couldn't chase me away...  I decided to leave...  sorry but the internet attitudes don't scare me at all...  especially considering if we were face to face I gurantee none of y'all would tell me to gtfo...  you got another thing coming to you if you talk to people like that in real life...

Click to collapse



Look, I'm going to be nice for a moment, and logically point out that telling someone they have an internet attitude, and then telling them over the internet how much they wouldn't do in real life
is essentially the pot calling the kettle black.


flastnoles11 said:


> I'm offended by the fact that everyone that comes in here that y'all don't want to be in here you chase out...  not only is it against the rules of xda, its wrong...  time to start reporting people who are going to be rude just because someone you don't know/like comes in here...  not gonna fly anymore... and to my understanding as long as I'm not throwing profanities or flaming people (which I'm not, I'm stating facts) there is nothing you can do about me posting in here...  I've already spoken to a mod about it and nothing I have said is wrong... so as long as you all act like that, I will be in here to give it right back to ya...  treat people the way you wanted to be treated, didn't we all learn that as kids?

Click to collapse



We usually are rather cheery. We can also be rather vicious. We treat others as they treat us. When you come in here and your first post in the conversation is rude and/or obnoxious, we reciprocate in kind. Let me ask you, if three people were talking in the mall, and you walked up to them and started telling them how rude they were to the last interloper for telling him to go away, would you not be treated poorly?

This thread is a large conversation amongst like minded personalities. When you come in and start being rude and/or insulting, while technically legal according to the rules of XDA, your actions are considered an offense to the conversationalists. Hence our response to your presence.



TonyStark said:


> He's just an angry muffin:cyclops:

Click to collapse



So please don't irritate it any further. The fact that a mod has already warned him is enough. Let M_T_M deal with it.





flastnoles11 said:


> Newsflash!!! You all make pointless posts...  that's all there is here is pointless posts... that's why its off topic...  I honestly like most of you in here...  but there are a few of you who are rude as hell... I won't stand for it anymore... some are scared of y'all for some reason, I'm not, so I will stand up for them...  and I don't care if you don't like my ellipses or my yalls...  its the way I do things... don't like it, add me to your ignore list... I'm done (well until another helpless noob gets attacked just for coming in and saying hey)

Click to collapse



If they just came in and said "hey" they wouldn't be run off quite as harshly. It's the fact that most of the n00bs who come in here spam the thread to meet 10 posts, or just want to stir the pot. We have admins, mods, as well as actual employees of this site who are members of this thread. Why would you even want to be around that? So now that I've explained politely to you what is going on, I ask politely that you allow us to return to our conversations in peace. I also ask the other Mafia members to leave him be as well.



Josepho1997 said:


> And you're a girl... Just saying.

Click to collapse



Don't go after someone's gender in here. Not even jokingly. That's not something someone can control.

Sent from my throne in Hell.

---------- Post added at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 PM ----------

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34682264

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 27, 2012)

i feel sorry for apex. with some members there acting that way, i'd guess he'll lose his cool pretty soon. 

and i just have to say that none of the members there encourage this type of behavior among the..err..muffins. sorry guys and girls. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## werked (Nov 27, 2012)

Shhhhh, Skinny is lurking.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 27, 2012)

werked said:


> Shhhhh, Skinny is lurking.

Click to collapse



No I'm not.  Wait, crap!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Nov 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No I'm not.  Wait, crap!
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Explicit lyrics edit.  Nvm


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 27, 2012)

werked said:


> I felt your presence befo.... Wait. I knew you were co.... Wait. Dammit. Nvm.

Click to collapse









Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Nov 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



U got it


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 27, 2012)

werked said:


> U got it

Click to collapse



Oh you.



Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey Skinny, yo werked

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey Skinny, yo werked
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey trell, long time no talk.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow, just wow. 

Thanks MTM.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> Wow, just wow.
> 
> Thanks MTM.

Click to collapse



What'd he do?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hey trell, long time no talk.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I've just been away. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Nov 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What'd he do?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Did MTM stuff a couple pages back.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 27, 2012)

-sigh- 

I think apex has me on his ignore list or is simply ignorin gmy PM. Tried to apologize and I aske dhim something a few days ago. If you're reading this, sorry I was a douche

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## boborone (Nov 27, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> -sigh-
> 
> I think apex has me on his ignore list or is simply ignorin gmy PM
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



What did you do?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> What did you do?

Click to collapse



We had a fight after odeto spammed us

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## boborone (Nov 27, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> We had a fight after odeto spammed us
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



What did you do?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> What did you do?

Click to collapse



Pm'd

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## boborone (Nov 27, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Pm'd
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



I PMed you back. You need to chill out. zelendel already warned you against being a fool. He's not exactly someone I'd want to fck with.

---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 PM ----------

Skinny, know any good docu-dramas like Wonderland? Could use some recommendations.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> I PMed you back. You need to chill out. zelendel already warned you against being a fool. He's not exactly someone I'd want to fck with.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 PM ----------
> 
> Skinny, know any good docu-dramas like Wonderland? Could use some recommendations.

Click to collapse



Hmm...lemme think....

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hmm...lemme think....
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Not too hard, don't want you turning into me. Gonna let the magic smoke out if you think too hard.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> Not too hard, don't want you turning into me. Gonna let the magic smoke out if you think too hard.

Click to collapse



Qft my friend.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Qft my friend.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I'm drinking a stone btw


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Qft my friend.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Accidental duplicates.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Accidental duplicates.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse


----------



## trell959 (Nov 27, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> We had a fight after odeto spammed us
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Bikinis, mud, hair pulling?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Bikinis, mud, hair pulling?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



This is Meph we're talking about.  He probably stole mtm's favorite crayon.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Bikinis, mud, hair pulling?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ahhhh missed you man


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 27, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Damn, BD, I feel for juggles. He's being nice and I think genuinely and you are playing some ignore list games. Maybe time to stop? Not my business and all that, but it's not fair on him.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











prototype7 said:


> Fixed my sig.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











TonyStark said:


> Dude it's a power thang

Click to collapse



Thanks for this people. But, firstly I'm not in the op
Second it's up to Bd if and when she removes me from the ignore list. Ok I may have made some childish comments to her but I obviously upset her one way or another so she is entitled to feel put out by it. 

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*

---------- Post added at 10:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 AM ----------

Oh, morning people's. How is everyone today

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 27, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Oh, morning people's. How is everyone today

Click to collapse



Awesome. Just got back from a the birth of a new cell tower.

Well, more like a cutting of the umbilical cord and slap on the ass, but you get what I mean.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)

Morning Mafia






jugg1es said:


> Thanks for this people. But, firstly I'm not in the op
> Second it's up to Bd if and when she removes me from the ignore list. Ok I may have made some childish comments to her but I obviously upset her one way or another so she is entitled to feel put out by it.
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> ...

Click to collapse



Bro don't fixate so. All things happen for a reason. Call it kizmet.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 27, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Bro don't fixate so. All things happen for a reason. Call it kizmet.

Click to collapse



I'm not fixating, I just appreciate people's point of view. Thanks for the thoughts but not needed really. I'm still posing here because there seems to be a general consensus of acceptance. Bd Will come round in her own time I'm sure. In the meantime.............


Dead thread, thread is dead

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## undercover (Nov 27, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Awesome. Just got back from a the birth of a new cell tower.
> 
> Well, more like a cutting of the umbilical cord and slap on the ass, but you get what I mean.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Are you dad, mom or a midwife? 


Hey everyone! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi all

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 27, 2012)

Hiya pp, tinky, Toni. What's everyone up to today

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## cascabel (Nov 27, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hiya pp, tinky, Toni. What's everyone up to today
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> (Jeff Pesis)*

Click to collapse



and cas. 

hey everyone. xda is a bit slow today.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 27, 2012)

cascabel said:


> and cas.
> 
> hey everyone. xda is a bit slow today.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi cas

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 27, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Damn, BD, I feel for juggles. He's being nice and I think genuinely and you are playing some ignore list games. Maybe time to stop? Not my business and all that, but it's not fair on him.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



First of all. My pc is at work. I have to be on the pc to take people off the ignore list (using the browser on my phone didn't work well, when I uncheck the name and hit save, the name stays checked)  I'm sorry that I'm a little preoccupied with sparky and his accident injuries. 
I don't play games.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm not fixating, I just appreciate people's point of view. Thanks for the thoughts but not needed really. I'm still posing here because there seems to be a general consensus of acceptance. Bd Will come round in her own time I'm sure. In the meantime.............
> 
> 
> Dead thread, thread is dead
> ...

Click to collapse



:good:


tinky1 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey tinky


----------



## trell959 (Nov 27, 2012)

Morning.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 27, 2012)

Morning trell

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 27, 2012)

Morning Mafia

How's Sparky doing this morning BD?


----------



## trell959 (Nov 27, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning trell
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> (Jeff Pesis)*

Click to collapse



Yo man 







ronnie498 said:


> Morning Mafia
> 
> How's Sparky doing this morning BD?

Click to collapse



Hey Ronnie.

Wow I really don't want to go to school today.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 27, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Morning Mafia
> 
> How's Sparky doing this morning BD?

Click to collapse



His head still hurts.... Neck hurts. Still doesn't want to get looked at by a doctor. I'm still trying to get him to go. 
Thanks for asking. How are you?
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> His head still hurts.... Neck hurts. Still doesn't want to get looked at by a doctor. I'm still trying to get him to go.
> Thanks for asking. How are you?
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



He really should go, aside from the medical reasons any insurance claims will include damage done by the accident

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## undercover (Nov 27, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> He really should go, aside from the medical reasons any insurance claims will include damage done by the accident
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> (Jeff Pesis)*

Click to collapse



That exactly! If he doesn't care about his health, lure him with idea of getting some money 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Nov 27, 2012)

Nexus 4 back on sale today!!!! 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> His head still hurts.... Neck hurts. Still doesn't want to get looked at by a doctor. I'm still trying to get him to go.
> Thanks for asking. How are you?
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Doing good, I am sure you will get him to go get checked out,


----------



## a.cid (Nov 27, 2012)

Surfing from my laptop after soooo long...
The whole internet looks so......"different"....

I am so used to all things in darker shades, now my eye hurts :'(
Holo, you spoil me!


----------



## cascabel (Nov 27, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Surfing from my laptop after soooo long...
> The whole internet looks so......"different"....
> 
> I am so used to all things in darker shades, now my eye hurts :'(
> Holo, you spoil me!

Click to collapse



hey a.cid. long time.. how are you?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 27, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> That exactly! If he doesn't care about his health, lure him with idea of getting some money
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's a limo (owned by the company). He'd have to sue our boss along with the persons involved in the accident. That's not gonna happen. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's a limo (owned by the company). He'd have to sue our boss along with the persons involved in the accident. That's not gonna happen.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Don't want to cause an argument, but what about the woman he rear ended, who would she sue, your boss? Sparky? 

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*

---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------

Afternoon Ronnie,a.cid

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## a.cid (Nov 27, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hey a.cid. long time.. how are you?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nice man, I haz holiday tomorrow





Enjoying tonight!



jugg1es said:


> Don't want to cause an argument, but what about the woman he rear ended, who would she sue, your boss? Sparky?
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> (Jeff Pesis)*
> ...

Click to collapse



Ssup man!
For the first time in many days, I do not feel tired at this hour...


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Nexus 4 back on sale today!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



16gb soldout:crying:


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 27, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> 16gb soldout:crying:

Click to collapse



Google have announced they are shipping out more handsets this week, so wait a week

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*

---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------




a.cid said:


> Nice man, I haz holiday tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm good cheers. At work at the moment, not a brilliant day but not one of the worst

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 27, 2012)

So Jugg1es has been taken off my ignore list. Considering the accident only happened yesterday, and Jugg1es only started being nice at the time I posted about the accident, I resent your implication that "I play games with my ignore list " Tinky. 
I'm going back to worrying about my husband now.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Google have announced they are shipping out more handsets this week, so wait a week

Click to collapse



Thanks brotha


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> So Jugg1es has been taken off my ignore list. Considering the accident only happened yesterday, and Jugg1es only started being nice at the time I posted about the accident, I resent your implication that "I play games with my ignore list " Tinky.
> I'm going back to worrying about my husband now.

Click to collapse



I appreciate the removal. Maybe we can start again
I'm Glenn, nice to meet you.

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## undercover (Nov 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> So Jugg1es has been taken off my ignore list. Considering the accident only happened yesterday, and Jugg1es only started being nice at the time I posted about the accident, I resent your implication that "I play games with my ignore list " Tinky.
> I'm going back to worrying about my husband now.

Click to collapse



Lol. He's been nice before that, you just didn't see it since he was on your ignore list. And don't get hooked up on "playing games", I just couldn't find a better wording at the time.  
Re Sparky. Keep nagging him till he does it just to get you off his back. Just a friendly advice from a male which hates going to the doctors himself  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> So Jugg1es has been taken off my ignore list. Considering the accident only happened yesterday, and Jugg1es only started being nice at the time I posted about the accident, I resent your implication that "I play games with my ignore list " Tinky.
> I'm going back to worrying about my husband now.

Click to collapse



To be fair, he's been being nice to you for a while now, you just didn't see it because you were ignoring him 
Interesting... Just got a notification from SwiftKey saying it's saved me 10000 keystrokes. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Nov 27, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I appreciate the removal. Maybe we can start again
> I'm Glenn, nice to meet you.
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> (Jeff Pesis)*

Click to collapse



I realized its the first time I read your name :good:

@all - anyone knows how to change the whole internet into something "holo"-er?
Almost every website uses light colors, and my eyes are really hurting now...
FTR, Chrome on Win7 and Ubuntu 12.04


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 27, 2012)

Every time I see this thread, it reminds me that 36 of my thanks come from this post... 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=29953477

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 AM ----------




a.cid said:


> I realized its the first time I read your name :good:
> 
> @all - anyone knows how to change the whole internet into something "holo"-er?
> Almost every website uses light colors, and my eyes are really hurting now...
> FTR, Chrome on Win7 and Ubuntu 12.04

Click to collapse



Wear sunglasses while browsing 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 27, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I realized its the first time I read your name :good:
> 
> @all - anyone knows how to change the whole internet into something "holo"-er?
> Almost every website uses light colors, and my eyes are really hurting now...
> FTR, Chrome on Win7 and Ubuntu 12.04

Click to collapse



Turn the brightness down.

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Every time I see this thread, it reminds me that 36 of my thanks come from this post...
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=29953477

Click to collapse



Strange... Why?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 27, 2012)

Angreh Kitteh is trying to get me out of bed... noooo

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Angreh Kitteh is trying to get me out of bed... noooo
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse


 Is that your neighbor


----------



## werked (Nov 27, 2012)

Good morning everyone. 



Mephikun said:


> Angreh Kitteh is trying to get me out of bed... noooo
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Meph, it's 1030....get your lazy a$$ outta bed.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 27, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Is that your neighbor

Click to collapse



His cat 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------




TonyStark said:


> Strange... Why?

Click to collapse



Cuz it was funny 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 27, 2012)

Lol.... I just woke up 20 minutes ago... mehhhhh

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 27, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol.... I just woke up 20 minutes ago... mehhhhh
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



So you've been laying in bed for 20 minutes? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 27, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> So you've been laying in bed for 20 minutes?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No, I used the bathroom once

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Cuz it was funny
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I get that bro, I just don't understand the 30+ thanks for it


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 27, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I get that bro, I just don't understand the 30+ thanks for it

Click to collapse



Neither do I, but I won't complain about it 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Neither do I, but I won't complain about it
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:highfive:


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 27, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Neither do I, but I won't complain about it
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Damnit I didn't get to thank that one. Tried to back when I could but it wouldn't let me 

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 27, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> To be fair, he's been being nice to you for a while now, you just didn't see it because you were ignoring him
> Interesting... Just got a notification from SwiftKey saying it's saved me 10000 keystrokes.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well obviously I felt had a reason to put him there in the first place. 













I'll make this statement to everyone:
My ignore list is just that, mine.
Please refrain from commenting on it in the future.
Thanks.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## undercover (Nov 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well obviously I felt had a reason to put him there in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Even to say that person apologised and is being very nice? Ok. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Nov 27, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No, I used the bathroom once
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



What about the rest of your life?

And there, I thought Indian villages were like that...


----------



## undercover (Nov 27, 2012)

a.cid said:


> What about the rest of your life?
> 
> And there, I thought Indian villages were like that...

Click to collapse



He has no life. He has XDA 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 27, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> He has no life. He has XDA
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yep. And 3 other forums. (I'm a traitor)

;p

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## werked (Nov 27, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Yep. And 3 other forums. (I'm a traitor)
> 
> ;p
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



What other forums??


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 27, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Even to say that person apologised and is being very nice? Ok.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well apparently, you people are making me feel like I must defend my actions. Which I am doing. Please leave me alone tinky. Thanks

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 27, 2012)

werked said:


> What other forums??

Click to collapse



Racketboy, assemblergame sand xbox-scene lol

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well apparently, you people are making me feel like I must defend my actions. Which I am doing. Please leave me alone tinky. Thanks
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Don't apologise for your ignore list as you said it's yours. Don't take me off of it just because you feel this lot are giving you a hard time about it, I didn't ask them to and don't want them to. 

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 27, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Don't apologise for your ignore list as you said it's yours. Don't take me off of it just because you feel this lot are giving you a hard time about it, I didn't ask them to and don't want them to.
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> (Jeff Pesis)*

Click to collapse



Look, you're off....you'll stay off. I did feel at the time I put you on it, that I had reason too. That's over now. I hope. 


I have a lot going on. And I don't need to feel like I've got to explain every little more I make. (NOT directed at anyone in particular, just my general feeling now)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)

The mafia has become a "dear abby" and/or *****Nmoan. Where's the fun and comradery that was here only a month ago??


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well apparently, *you people* are making me feel like I must defend my actions. Which I am doing. Please leave me alone tinky. Thanks
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



What do you mean "you people?" 

JK materina....smile and think positive :cyclops::good:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 27, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> The mafia has become a "dear abby" and/or *****Nmoan. Where's the fun and comradery that was here only a month ago??

Click to collapse



It's still here.  If you're not having enough fun, I'm not sure what I can do to help.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> What do you mean "you people?"
> 
> JK materina....smile and think positive :cyclops::good:

Click to collapse



Sometimes I think I eat more tortillas than you people


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sometimes I think I eat more tortillas than you people

Click to collapse



corn or flour?


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It's still here.  If you're not having enough fun, I'm not sure what I can do to help.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



make me laugh skinny... Laughter is good for the soul:highfive:


----------



## boborone (Nov 27, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> corn or flour?

Click to collapse



Mostly flour, corn if I'm at a taqueria. Which is about twice a week.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 27, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> make me laugh skinny... Laughter is good for the soul:highfive:

Click to collapse



What am I, a clown?  Am I here to amuse you?!? 

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 27, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> corn or flour?

Click to collapse



Better be corn, corn is so much better

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## boborone (Nov 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What am I, a clown?  Am I here to amuse you?!?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Seems to be what drummers do in a band.






jk jk jk 

that's the bassist,  @ hussam


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't like corn tortillas...as much as most Mexicans. Shocked? 



boborone said:


> Mostly flour, corn if I'm at a taqueria. Which is about twice a week.

Click to collapse





TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What am I, a clown?  Am I here to amuse you?!?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Yes, yes you are. Found this cartoon made by one of your off springs...pretty accurate if you ask me


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sometimes I think I eat more tortillas than you people

Click to collapse



bobo you've been lookin in my window


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 27, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> bobo you've been lookin in my window

Click to collapse



Nasty yellow cheese is nasty


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I don't like corn tortillas...as much as most Mexicans. Shocked?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 27, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> bobo you've been lookin in my window

Click to collapse



That don't look so good. Veggie quasadilla with sliced cheese :uke::

My breakfast

Spicy ceasar salad, artisan roll with spinach and artichoke spread that has jalepenoes and monterey jack pepper cheese in it.

---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 AM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Nasty yellow cheese is nasty

Click to collapse



yeah, looks like it came from burger king burger cheese


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 27, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> bobo you've been lookin in my window

Click to collapse



Now that looks scrumptious. See this is what I miss about living in this part of Britain, food..... loads of decent foods in London none in the north....... good now I realise how much I miss my favorite cafe and his curry goat

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What am I, a clown?  Am I here to amuse you?!?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse





boborone said:


> Seems to be what drummers do in a band.

Click to collapse





M_T_M said:


> I don't like corn tortillas...as much as most Mexicans. Shocked?
> 
> 
> Yes, yes you are. Found this cartoon made by one of your off springs...pretty accurate if you ask me

Click to collapse



Well, I guess it is and I'm not alone...






wait, I'm in a 4k sq ft home.... with nobody here


----------



## a.cid (Nov 27, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Turn the brightness down.
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> (Jeff Pesis)*

Click to collapse



Ubuntu messed up my laptop's auto brightness...
Stays at full even when i pull it to minimum...

On windows, its around 35 to 40...
Any lesser, and the technologically disabled people (the ones I share my laptop with) wouldn't be able to see
...






prototype7 said:


> Every time I see this thread, it reminds me that 36 of my thanks come from this post...
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=29953477
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



It actually work!
I just have to zoom in plenty, to get the text in a more readable format...
Thanks!

But, white text on black bg would appear better...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 27, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Ubuntu messed up my laptop's auto brightness...
> Stays at full even when i pull it to minimum...
> 
> On windows, its around 35 to 40...
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't you get an accessibility setting like on Windows? 

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## a.cid (Nov 27, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Can't you get an accessibility setting like on Windows?
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> (Jeff Pesis)*

Click to collapse



That's what I'm searching...
Apparently, not much has been done on this...
I'll use my entire Google-fu tomorrow again...

Something like a layout filter...
All websites have default black bg with white font (screw the colors ), and if I wish, I add up an exception...
And images aren't on alpha bg, but have a nice, thin white border around (to show that there is an image)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What am I, a clown?  Am I here to amuse you?!?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



So, nobody got that I was quoting Joe Pesci in Goodfellas?

Some Mafia "you people" are.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> What do you mean "you people?"
> 
> JK materina....smile and think positive :cyclops::good:

Click to collapse



I mean the several people that made a big deal that juggles was on my ignore list....mostly tinky though. Maybe you people was a bad choice of words.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> yeah, looks like it came from burger king burger cheese

Click to collapse



Not even close. That is a fine mix of Velveeta, Aged American and what I think is Limburger:good:


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So, nobody got that I was quoting Joe Pesci in Goodfellas?
> 
> Some Mafia "you people" are.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I got it, just had to deal with a stroppy chops before I got round to finishing it

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 27, 2012)

Morning mafia.. at work and can't work cause our server is corrupted from a virus and they are trying to fix it.. I can't do anything or have to do anything today :/ I would go shopping but I don't get paid til Thursday :/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 27, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning mafia.. at work and can't work cause our server is corrupted from a virus and they are trying to fix it.. I can't do anything or have to do anything today :/ I would go shopping but I don't get paid til Thursday :/
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Morning BC, been there many times


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 27, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning mafia.. at work and can't work cause our server is corrupted from a virus and they are trying to fix it.. I can't do anything or have to do anything today :/ I would go shopping but I don't get paid til Thursday :/
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Quit downloading stuff 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Quit downloading stuff
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



I wasn't 

Probably one of the many woman that work here downloaded something in an email..
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 27, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I wasn't
> 
> Probably one of the many woman that work here downloaded something in an email..
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Why does it have to be a woman?  

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Quit downloading stuff
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



But why have a 300tb ssd then?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Why does it have to be a woman?
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Well considering 98% of the office is women that is why...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 11:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Well considering 98% of the office is women that is why...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



The only guys in this office are me and my dad.. that is it 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well considering 98% of the office is women that is why...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your dad may be downloading porn...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 27, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Your dad my be dowloading porn...

Click to collapse



Lol and gross! Did not need to think that 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 27, 2012)

Uh oh.  Three stray dogs just showed up at my house, and my wife loves them.








Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2012)

The one on the right looks like








Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 27, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> The one on the right looks like
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Indeed lol!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## undercover (Nov 27, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Your dad may be downloading porn...

Click to collapse



Sounds plausible..... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 27, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Sounds plausible.....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I agree w BC dont wanna go there


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 27, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> I agree w BC dont wanna go there

Click to collapse








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 27, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Oh
My
God

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 27, 2012)

Woot woot no work today!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## undercover (Nov 27, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Woot woot no work today!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Sorry BC, missed your comment. No more, promise 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 27, 2012)

This is the best song ever made.


----------



## boborone (Nov 27, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/review/R6ZAWK...5TCMW7S&linkCode=&nodeID=&tag=#wasThisHelpful


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 27, 2012)

It's like a ghost town in here


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 27, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> It's like a ghost town in here

Click to collapse



and then a wild shahrukh appears...


hey Ronnie... and teh mafia

Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 27, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> It's like a ghost town in here

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



LOL 

how is Sparky?


hey  wild shahrukh


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 27, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> LOL
> 
> how is Sparky?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sup Ronnie... how goes your day?
Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Nov 27, 2012)

Evening all

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 27, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> LOL
> 
> how is Sparky?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He is okay. (I think) He stopped complaining about being in pain...because I threatened to call an ambulance last night. :what:He did a short EWR run today. ..so far.... He isn't on our boss's sh1t list. 

Snowflake approved this message

---------- Post added at 05:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------

Stupid tapatalk app. It hit the submit button itself 
How are you Ronnie?
Hi everyone else.
Snowflake approved this message


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He is okay. (I think) He stopped complaining about being in pain...because I threatened to call an ambulance last night. :what:He did a short EWR run today. ..so far.... He isn't on our boss's sh1t list.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hope he's actually fine and he's not just bluffing...

Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app


----------



## trell959 (Nov 27, 2012)

After a long and fierce battle, I have emerged victorious. Nexus 4 order placed.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Nov 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> After a long and fierce battle, I have emerged victorious. Nexus 4 order placed.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nice. I've unlocked today. Playing with kernels atm  

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> After a long and fierce battle, I have emerged victorious. Nexus 4 order placed.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



WOOHOO!!

how long is it gonna take?

Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 27, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He is okay. (I think) He stopped complaining about being in pain...because I threatened to call an ambulance last night. :what:He did a short EWR run today. ..so far.... He isn't on our boss's sh1t list.
> 
> How are you Ronnie?
> Hi everyone else.
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



I am doing pretty good
Glad he is doing better and not on that list.

Congrats Trell


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 27, 2012)

Evening tinky, Shah

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*

---------- Post added at 12:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------

Well it looks like the missus has finally had enough of her sensation and is considering letting me root it because it's so laggy

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## trell959 (Nov 27, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> WOOHOO!!
> 
> how long is it gonna take?
> 
> Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



1-2 weeks apparently

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 27, 2012)

trell959 said:


> 1-2 weeks apparently
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Cool, hope it's ok. No yellow spot etc

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 27, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Evening tinky, Shah
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> (Jeff Pesis)*
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup jugg... 

And good luck rooting!

Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 27, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Sup jugg...
> 
> And good luck rooting!
> 
> Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Cheers, havnt decided which method to go with yet, gonna have to read up. She it's so fed up with it freezing though and she can't get over the speed of my ds compared to hers

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## werked (Nov 27, 2012)

Evening!!  I got out of training at 130, came home and took a nap.... Just woke up.  Looks like I'll be up all night . 
How is everyone??


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 27, 2012)

Evening werked.......lazy............

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 27, 2012)

Bleh. This sucks.

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## undercover (Nov 27, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Evening tinky, Shah
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> (Jeff Pesis)*
> ...

Click to collapse



Pm me for the best ROM kernel combo for smoothness and battery life up to 6h screen on 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 27, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Pm me for the best ROM kernel combo for smoothness and battery life up to 6h screen on
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Will do, cheers:thumbup:
I'll do it tomorrow when I've worked out whether she wants to stay on sense or not

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## undercover (Nov 27, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Will do, cheers:thumbup:
> I'll do it tomorrow when I've worked out whether she wants to stay on sense or not
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> (Jeff Pesis)*

Click to collapse



It's a sense ROM. If she doesn't like that setup, then might as well try Bruce's cm10

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 27, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> It's a sense ROM. If she doesn't like that setup, then might as well try Bruce's cm10
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well she's no flashaholic she's just fed up with the freezing and general slowness of it, I think she likes sense though so thought I'd oc it a bit and she took a fancy to the venom Rom I had on last week. I'll do a bit of needling and reading. 

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 27, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Bleh. This sucks.
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



I know right! Not sure what's happened with this thread, but.. 







No point spending more time here.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)

How iz every--body this evening?


----------



## undercover (Nov 27, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well she's no flashaholic she's just fed up with the freezing and general slowness of it, I think she likes sense though so thought I'd oc it a bit and she took a fancy to the venom Rom I had on last week. I'll do a bit of needling and reading.
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> (Jeff Pesis)*

Click to collapse



Well, I'll keep it in Dropbox for ya. My senny is going in a week or so for £150  
For ANYTHING go here. Really helpful guys in that thread. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1443587

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Tony, ok, thanks. Yourself?

HIYA EVERYONE ELSE!!!!


----------



## werked (Nov 28, 2012)

My Christmas tree is lookin' a little Charlie Brownish. LOL.  It's a pretty tree, nice and full but it's got some branches that appear to have rebelled. I still love it, it's unique.


----------



## undercover (Nov 28, 2012)

werked said:


> My Christmas tree is lookin' a little Charlie Brownish. LOL.  It's a pretty tree, nice and full but it's got some branches that appear to have rebelled. I still love it, it's unique.

Click to collapse



Nice. Haven't had a real tree for years now. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 28, 2012)

I think I need to put something there..

View attachment 1517503


----------



## boborone (Nov 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I think I need to put something there..
> 
> View attachment 1517503

Click to collapse



How'd you get 44 GB?


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> How'd you get 44 GB?

Click to collapse



well..

15GB from uni
~25 from HTC
and some referrals..


----------



## undercover (Nov 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> How'd you get 44 GB?

Click to collapse











dexter93 said:


> well..
> 
> 15GB from uni
> ~25 from HTC
> and some referrals..

Click to collapse



Pfff, 

And I've lost 50gb recently....  Another 50 will go in 2 years, the rest - I don't know. Looks like they are to stay. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 28, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Pfff, View attachment 1517527
> 
> And I've lost 50gb recently....  Another 50 will go in 2 years, the rest - I don't know. Looks like they are to stay.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I won't even ask how you got all that


----------



## werked (Nov 28, 2012)

So, what is one everyone's Christmas list, what do you hope Santa will bring you this year??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2012)

Bought a couple power ball tickets 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 06:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Pfff, View attachment 1517527
> 
> And I've lost 50gb recently....  Another 50 will go in 2 years, the rest - I don't know. Looks like they are to stay.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I got 58gb for free 






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 28, 2012)

werked said:


> So, what is one everyone's Christmas list, what do you hope Santa will bring you this year??

Click to collapse



Hopefully he'll bring his fat ass down the chimney at my house so I can tag him and collect the bounty on his head.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 28, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Bought a couple power ball tickets
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Good luck. If you win, you'll share, right? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hopefully he'll bring his fat ass down the chimney at my house so I can tag him and collect the bounty on his head.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I don't have a chimney.... He is magic.... So, his fat ass better do some magic ish with my stuff.


----------



## boborone (Nov 28, 2012)

werked said:


> So, what is one everyone's Christmas list, what do you hope Santa will bring you this year??

Click to collapse



I was hoping for a Canon T3i. But since my sister's dad is having surgery and will be out of work for the next couple of months, Santa is paying his bills. But Santa told me maybe in Jan he can make it. So I say my wish list now includes winning the Powerball. Pay off mine, my mom's, sister's, Nana's, and sister's dad's debt and get me a new truck and go back to college. That's my wish.

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------




werked said:


> I don't have a chimney.... He is magic.... So, his fat ass better do some magic ish with my stuff.

Click to collapse



I grew up thinking he came through the key hole in the door. We didn't have a chimney either.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Nov 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> I was hoping for a Canon T3i. But since my sister's dad is having surgery and will be out of work for the next couple of months, Santa is paying his bills. But Santa told me maybe in Jan he can make it. So I say my wish list now includes winning the Powerball. Pay off mine, my mom's, sister's, Nana's, and sister's dad's debt and get me a new truck and go back to college. That's my wish.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that, hope all goes well with his surgery. Christmas isn't about gifts anyway.... Enjoy the time with your family and be happy.


----------



## boborone (Nov 28, 2012)

werked said:


> Sorry to hear that, hope all goes well with his surgery. Christmas isn't about gifts anyway.... Enjoy the time with your family and be happy.

Click to collapse



Ahhh it's ok. Everybody is worried but me. I swear I'm the only one who doesn't worry about surgery. The advancments in medicine make it where we can do surgery on mofo's brain and he come out ok. Can do a heart transplant with a pig, and he's ok. I'm not worried. **** happens and life goes on. Only bad thing is, Santa ordered some things from Amazon to go with the camera and now they don't have a buddy to play with. And family is family. We spend the holidays together no matter what. trm and cajunbob got to see us all drinking and cooking at midnight on tinychat for thanksgiving. We have fun no matter what is going on.

---------- Post added at 08:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------

Today's lesson:

Only trust guys who like big butts. They cannot lie.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Good luck. If you win, you'll share, right?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hmm.. donation of 100 bucks? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## werked (Nov 28, 2012)

Something goods gonna happen tomorrow. I know it for fact.... I'm not telling tho. You will know when it happens.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 28, 2012)

werked said:


> Something goods gonna happen tomorrow. I know it for fact.... I'm not telling tho. You will know when it happens.

Click to collapse









Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2012)

werked said:


> Something goods gonna happen tomorrow. I know it for fact.... I'm not telling tho. You will know when it happens.

Click to collapse



I am going to win the powerball? 

The dealership is going to call me tomorrow And accept my offer?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Nov 28, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I am going to win the powerball?
> 
> The dealership is going to call me tomorrow And accept my offer?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



No I'm winning


----------



## werked (Nov 28, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I am going to win the powerball?
> 
> The dealership is going to call me tomorrow And accept my offer?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Well, I AM gonna win the powerball but that is not what I was speaking of. 
You'll see in a few hours. I'll give you a hint. You may even get some pool or xbox out of it.  that's it, only hint....

---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Those flowers fit him so well. 

---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------

We should all play the same numbers once.... If one of us win, we all win. 
^^^^^^^^
winning


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 28, 2012)

Tell us the good news... I WANT GOOD NEWS

Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 28, 2012)

werked said:


> Well, I AM gonna win the powerball but that is not what I was speaking of.
> You'll see in a few hours. I'll give you a hint. You may even get some pool or xbox out of it.  that's it, only hint....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Tell me nao... I won't be here in a few hours 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2012)

werked said:


> Well, I AM gonna win the powerball but that is not what I was speaking of.
> You'll see in a few hours. I'll give you a hint. You may even get some pool or xbox out of it.  that's it, only hint....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Pool and Xbox? 

Tell us NAO!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------




boborone said:


> No I'm winning

Click to collapse



No.JPEG

I am!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Nov 28, 2012)

This was posted by George Takei


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 28, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Pool and Xbox?
> 
> Tell us NAO!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm rooting for BC unless bobo comes up with an even bigger bribe... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 28, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I'm rooting for BC unless bobo comes up with an even bigger bribe...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I give you nothing but give david some epoints. I need no bribes.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> I give you nothing but give david some epoints. I need no bribes.

Click to collapse



I'll take those epoints graciously 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 28, 2012)

Living the life.  Its Miller time.

And I love these four new dogs that showed up at my house today.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Living the life.  Its Miller time.
> 
> And I love these four new dogs that showed up at my house today.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



You keeping em?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> You keeping em?

Click to collapse



We're keeping one.  Through the power of Facebook, my wife's brother found homes for the other three.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------

Its a mama and her babies.  The babies look to be 3 mons old or so.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> We're keeping one.  Through the power of Facebook, my wife's brother found homes for the other three.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well that's cool man. Merry Christmas Meatball and Spaghetti.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> Well that's cool man. Merry Christmas Meatball and Spaghetti.

Click to collapse



Yup!  Spaghetti's head nearly exploded when she got home from school and there were puppies on our porch.

I tell you though, they found us at a good time.  Looks like mama was nursing herself to death.  She threw up right after eating food my wife gave her.  And they've eaten about 5 bowls of food sofar, between the four of them,  and they've mostly been sleeping.  They show no interest in coming inside the house.  They seem happy outside. 

So, by the end of the week, they will all be in new homes, and should live very happy lives.  After vet visits and what-not.


----------



## boborone (Nov 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yup!  Spaghetti's head nearly exploded when she got home from school and there were puppies on our porch.
> 
> I tell you though, they found us at a good time.  Looks like mama was nursing herself to death.  She threw up right after eating food my wife gave her.  And they've eaten about 5 bowls of food sofar, between the four of them,  and they've mostly been sleeping.  They show no interest in coming inside the house.  They seem happy outside.
> 
> So, by the end of the week, they will all be in new homes, and should live very happy lives.  After vet visits and what-not.

Click to collapse



Kick ass dude. Lil kids need a dog. I'm a cat person, but I love the hell outa some dogs. New house, new dogs. Moving on up, to the east side.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> Kick ass dude. Lil kids need a dog. I'm a cat person, but I love the hell outa some dogs. New house, new dogs. Moving on up, to the east side.

Click to collapse



Yessir!

We still do have a cat, but she lives with my inlaws still.  Hoss hates cats.


----------



## boborone (Nov 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yessir!
> 
> We still do have a cat, but she lives with my inlaws still.  Hoss hates cats.

Click to collapse



Oh yeah that's right you got a dog already. How's he get along with the new one?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh yeah that's right you got a dog already. How's he get along with the new one?

Click to collapse



Well, he humps one of the girl puppies too much, so she's the first to go.  He seems real nice around them.  He's not mean to anything but cats.


----------



## boborone (Nov 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well, he humps one of the girl puppies too much, so she's the first to go.  He seems real nice around them.  He's not mean to anything but cats.

Click to collapse



He needs to meet my mine who grew up with a shepherd as his toy.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> He needs to meet my mine who grew up with a shepherd as his toy.

Click to collapse



Well, Hoss was a stray as well.  Obvious hunting dog, but not sure if he was trained to hunt cats, because he's damn good at making their lives hell.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 28, 2012)

Yogscast: Full of teh lulz

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 28, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Yogscast: Full of teh lulz
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



You sure know how to interrupt a conversation, don't you.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You sure know how to interrupt a conversation, don't you.

Click to collapse



Yep. 

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 28, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Yep.
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



When did you get so brave?


----------



## a.cid (Nov 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> This was posted by George Takei

Click to collapse



Hahahahahaha!
Thanks.jpg


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> When did you get so brave?

Click to collapse



Uhhhhh... I dunno

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 28, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Uhhhhh... I dunno
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Baby's all grows up.

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------

BTW Meph, you never told me your long story i asked you about....PM it to me if you're bored.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Baby's all grows up.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------
> 
> BTW Meph, you never told me your long story i asked you about....PM it to me if you're bored.

Click to collapse



Oh. I was thinking about going to bed, but okay lul

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 28, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Oh. I was thinking about going to bed, but okay lul
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



You got problems kid.

---------- Post added at 10:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 PM ----------

The pink was fading, so now...grape kool-aid.  Added blue to the faded pink.






Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



Amen.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Amen.

Click to collapse



Whats up skinny? You woke up early or still havent slept?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Whats up skinny? You woke up early or still havent slept?

Click to collapse



It's 11:58PM in California.  Getting somewhat close to the end of my night.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It's 11:58PM in California.  Getting somewhat close to the end of my night.

Click to collapse



I hate timezones... its 10am already here


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I hate timezones... its 10am already here

Click to collapse



Whaaaa?  Dex, I feel horrible for asking this so late in the game.  But.......Where are you from??

I feel like I should have known this...:crying:


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Whaaaa?  Dex, I feel horrible for asking this so late in the game.  But.......Where are you from??
> 
> I feel like I should have known this...:crying:

Click to collapse



That flag on my profile isnt lying. Im from Greece


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> That flag on my profile isnt lying. Im from Greece

Click to collapse



Wow man, I did not know that.  I am ashamed.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wow man, I did not know that.  I am ashamed.

Click to collapse



Lol, no need to be


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Lol, no need to be

Click to collapse



How are you guys holding up, with the weak economy and all?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 28, 2012)

hootie hoo...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

Morning all

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> hootie hoo...

Click to collapse



I am your first.  First to love you back.  I got dibs on him.  but no, I'm going to bed.  Sweet dreams hotpants.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I am your first.  First to love you back.  I got dibs on him.  but no, I'm going to bed.  Sweet dreams hotpants.

Click to collapse



you too sugarmuffin...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

Morning quasi

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning quasi
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> (Jeff Pesis)*

Click to collapse



more like afternoon...  i slept all day yesterday and have to report in a few hours...  im at the point of no return, so maybe these infomercials can keep me busy til 6...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

I've been up for about half an hour, still bleary eyed.it's 10:45 here and its my day off yeh......

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I've been up for about half an hour, still bleary eyed.it's 10:45 here and its my day off yeh......
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> (Jeff Pesis)*

Click to collapse



it'll be a rough day, im getting old, and the all-nighters usually don't work anymore...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

How old are you of you don't mind me asking. I have trouble with all nighters now as well. Just takes me a lot longer to recover

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> How old are you of you don't mind me asking. I have trouble with all nighters now as well. Just takes me a lot longer to recover
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> (Jeff Pesis)*

Click to collapse



32...  not old, but not young...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> 32...  not old, but not young...

Click to collapse



Still young enough, your as young as the woman your feeling I was always told

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*

---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------

Still quite old compared to most on this site

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Still young enough, your as young as the woman your feeling I was always told
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> (Jeff Pesis)*
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea, it's usually what's going on in life that brings about a feeling of youth...  but right now I'm an Ol' Dirty Bastard...  R.I.P. Russell Jones...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Yea, it's usually what's going on in life that brings about a feeling of youth...  but right now I'm an Ol' Dirty Bastard...  R.I.P. Russell Jones...

Click to collapse



I'll be happy as long as I grow old disgracefully

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'll be happy as long as I grow old disgracefully
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> (Jeff Pesis)*

Click to collapse



Maybe this will help...  The gypsie woman on Bourbon street said I was gonna live a while...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 28, 2012)

Morning all, welcome back quasi

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

Morning proto

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> How are you guys holding up, with the weak economy and all?

Click to collapse



Trying to fight it.. it's quite hard


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 28, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Morning all, welcome back quasi
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



thx...

sup dex


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 28, 2012)

Morning Mafia



Quasimodem said:


> thx... sup dex

Click to collapse




Hey Quasi... how was the sabbatical?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 28, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Morning Mafia
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



cant complain...  i was able to solve several untouched topics in quantum physics, and have come close to cold fusion...  other than that the usual...


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> cant complain...  i was able to solve several untouched topics in quantum physics, and have come close to cold fusion...  other than that the usual...

Click to collapse



Bummer, so still no luck on curing the common cold:cyclops::laugh:


----------



## cascabel (Nov 28, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Bummer, so still no luck on curing the common cold:cyclops::laugh:

Click to collapse



lmao. 

hey everyone.

nice to see you're back quasi. how are you?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 28, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Bummer, so still no luck on curing the common cold:cyclops::laugh:

Click to collapse



Well according to some of my findings the common cold doesn't actually exist...  hence it's uncurable nature...

---------- Post added at 07:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 AM ----------




cascabel said:


> lmao.
> 
> hey everyone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No worse for wear...  have to tend to important government matters today, that's about it...


----------



## werked (Nov 28, 2012)

Hootie hooo,  Quasi 
Morning everyone 

---------- Post added at 08:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 AM ----------

Y'all like my surprise?!  I brought Quasi back. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cascabel (Nov 28, 2012)

werked said:


> Hootie hooo,  Quasi
> Morning everyone
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



the night crew will be thrilled.  what kind of sorcery did you use?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## werked (Nov 28, 2012)

cascabel said:


> the night crew will be thrilled.  what kind of sorcery did you use?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh, just some girl powers.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 28, 2012)

werked said:


> Oh, just some girl powers.

Click to collapse



Ah, you mean his vaca ended... and he needed to come back


----------



## trell959 (Nov 28, 2012)

Morning you f*cks 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Morning you f*cks
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Um back at ya


----------



## cascabel (Nov 28, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Morning you f*cks
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



morning...err...trell. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Nov 28, 2012)

School bump

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2012)

werked said:


> Hootie hooo,  Quasi
> Morning everyone
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Not really a surprise... I have him on talk so pool and Xbox never really stopped 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 28, 2012)

werked said:


> Hootie hooo,  Quasi
> Morning everyone
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for the girl power persuasion to come back...







TonyStark said:


> Ah, you mean his vaca ended... and he needed to come back

Click to collapse



Tony I didn't need to come back / post / ask questions or even have an account here...  access to the ROMs is ALL I need...  but thanks for the kind comments...

Sent from the outside world...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 28, 2012)

Anyone here actually using a 4.2 ROM, especially a GNex user?

If so, is it worth the jump from 4.1? /me is debating whether to make the jump, as it doesn't seem there's any added bonus...

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Anyone here actually using a 4.2 ROM, especially a GNex user?
> 
> If so, is it worth the jump from 4.1? /me is debating whether to make the jump, as it doesn't seem there's any added bonus...
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I've played around with 4.2 some...  not really a huge leap in the development of android in my opinion...  No gnex here but there's a 4.2 cappy ROM I plan to flash later...  but to be honest I didn't see much added...  not like a GB to ICS type thing...

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Anyone here actually using a 4.2 ROM, especially a GNex user?
> 
> If so, is it worth the jump from 4.1? /me is debating whether to make the jump, as it doesn't seem there's any added bonus...
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Nope still waiting on the quirky bugs to be ironed out

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I've played around with 4.2 some...  not really a huge leap in the development of android in my opinion...  No gnex here but there's a 4.2 cappy ROM I plan to flash later...  but to be honest I didn't see much added...  not like a GB to ICS type thing...

Click to collapse



Thanks. That's pretty much what I've been thinking. It just doesn't look like a lot has been done in the way of improvements.



BeerChameleon said:


> Nope still waiting on the quirky bugs to be ironed out.

Click to collapse



Heh, you mean like the Currents lag, or the /system issue in recovery?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Thanks. That's pretty much what I've been thinking. It just doesn't look like a lot has been done in the way of improvements.
> 
> 
> Heh, you mean like the Currents lag, or the /system issue in recovery?
> ...

Click to collapse



Both..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 28, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Both..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Heh. Seems a very good job was not done at bringing the GNex up to speed. Just another reason to move on to another device, but what though?

I'm on Verizon, and the DNA looks OK. I've thought about Windows Phone, but it's not doing so hot. The SGS3 is...not my cup of tea. What's good?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 28, 2012)

It boggles me that my old trusty cappy is once again ahead of s3 in development...  I truly love that phone...  only issues its having it storage...  kernel tweaks are straightening it out and it'll run like a champ I'm sure...  no clue why that phone is available for use by my mom but she's still using a Nokia 6030...

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 AM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> Heh. Seems a very good job was not done at bringing the GNex up to speed. Just another reason to move on to another device, but what though?
> 
> I'm on Verizon, and the DNA looks OK. I've thought about Windows Phone, but it's not doing so hot. The SGS3 is...not my cup of tea. What's good?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Note II maybe?  I'd wait...  don't know if you're brand specific or anything but within 3 months there will be something else....  pdadb.net has a pretty good list of upcoming devices with specs so its easy to speculate where the phone will end up...

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It boggles me that my old trusty cappy is once again ahead of s3 in development...  I truly love that phone...

Click to collapse



Always my fall back phone. I've had mine since 08:good:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Note II maybe?  I'd wait...  don't know if you're brand specific or anything but within 3 months there will be something else....  pdadb.net has a pretty good list of upcoming devices with specs so its easy to speculate where the phone will end up...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nah, I'm not brand specific, except for maybe Intel. And if they were to release a quad core X86 phone in the next three months I would definitely buy it.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Heh. Seems a very good job was not done at bringing the GNex up to speed. Just another reason to move on to another device, but what though?
> 
> I'm on Verizon, and the DNA looks OK. I've thought about Windows Phone, but it's not doing so hot. The SGS3 is...not my cup of tea. What's good?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I still love my gnex and development is always up to speed just take a week or two before bugs are ironed out. I am waiting for 4.2 slim. And 4.1.2 is great!!  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh, why is kies such a.............
Anyway afternoon mafia

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh, why is kies such a.............
> Anyway afternoon mafia
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> (Jeff Pesis)*

Click to collapse



F*ck kies! I only used it once and hated it! Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

4.2 isn't that great as leap, I've pretty much stayed away and only flashed the best bits the browser, camera and gmail 

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 28, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I still love my gnex and development is always up to speed just take a week or two before bugs are ironed out. I am waiting for 4.2 slim. And 4.1.2 is great!!  l

Click to collapse



TBH honest I've kept the GNex longer than any other device I've owned. So, I may stick with it for a few more months...


jugg1es said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh, why is kies such a.............
> Anyway afternoon mafia

Click to collapse



-_-

Good morning. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> F*ck kies! I only used it once and hated it! Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Trying not to root my mates s2 but kies won't let me update it for him. About ready to throw the whole lot out the window

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> TBH honest I've kept the GNex longer than any other device I've owned. So, I may stick with it for a few more months...
> 
> -_-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just like everything I can do with it. I got pogo pins, multi color led light, every mod ever! It doesn't have restrictions like Samsung two stuff!! In a year whenever the next nexus comes out I will get it. I might switch to Verizon too if they have it or at&t

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 28, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Always my fall back phone. I've had mine since 08:good:

Click to collapse



Ummm...  sure you don't mean mid 2010?

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2012)

Monopoly millionaire only 99 cents on play store!!! 80% they say 

I am downloading as we speak 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Trying not to root my mates s2 but kies won't let me update it for him. About ready to throw the whole lot out the window
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> (Jeff Pesis)*

Click to collapse



try a different usb port


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Monopoly millionaire only 99 cents on play store!!! 80% they say
> 
> I am downloading as we speak
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse









“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 28, 2012)

Morning Mafia


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 28, 2012)

--Error: Keyboard not attached. Press F1 to continue.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> --Error: Keyboard not attached. Press F1 to continue.

Click to collapse



-_-

Not sure if trolling, or poorly coded.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 28, 2012)

@jase....

I apologize for snapping on you... I was angry about a buncha things, and took it out on you...  so for that, I'm willing to admit I was in the wrong, and am sorry...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> @jase....
> 
> I apologize for snapping on you... I was angry about a buncha things, and took it out on you...  so for that, I'm willing to admit I was in the wrong, and am sorry...

Click to collapse



Don't sorry about it man. I'm not one to hold grudges

Just warn me before you snap the next time. I promise I'll be more receptive. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 28, 2012)

Time for my fifth Windows install in two days...  Never should have loaded 8...  Blue screen coming out of hibernate...  think it's a rogue management driver...  I did however manage to get 32gb RAM working by getting chips with the stock timings...  next will be SSD x 2 RAID-0...

---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 PM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> Don't sorry about it man. I'm not one to hold grudges
> 
> Just warn me before you snap the next time. I promise I'll be more receptive.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Thanks man...

---------- Post added at 12:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 PM ----------

Before I dip to fix Windows, just had to post this

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34760540&postcount=15658

Trolololololololol....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2012)

Still can't work today yet and I have piles of work :/ 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 12:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 AM ----------

Ya I can work finally!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 28, 2012)

BC you decapitated the thread!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> BC you decapitated the thread!

Click to collapse



Meh the head was hanging on by a thread 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok finally sorted the s2. Wrong ruddy software on his phone, all sorted now, ota updates back online

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Ok finally sorted the s2. Wrong ruddy software on his phone, all sorted now, ota updates back online
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> (Jeff Pesis)*

Click to collapse



I wouldn't recommend an OTA ever...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I wouldn't recommend an OTA ever...

Click to collapse



I really don't trust him enough with a rooted phone, which was why I was trying to avoid it. It's up to 4.0 now so I've left it at that

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I wouldn't recommend an OTA ever...

Click to collapse



neither would I. Not an official at least


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

I had no intention of being the tech on call for everything he wanted to know about when he bricked it. At least now he's happy and I'm les stressed. Can I disable any future ota updates and just leave him with it as is

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I had no intention of being the tech on call for everything he wanted to know about when he bricked it. At least now he's happy and I'm les stressed. Can I disable any future ota updates and just leave him with it as is
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> (Jeff Pesis)*

Click to collapse



You could probably delete the ota .apk and have a spot in settings for it that does nothing...  Don't know what ROM it is he's running, so don't know if there is an option to turn it off...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> You could probably delete the ota .apk and have a spot in settings for it that does nothing...  Don't know what ROM it is he's running, so don't know if there is an option to turn it off...

Click to collapse



It's stock, unrooted. It's the first time I've used Odin and I don't think I like it. It puts me off Samsung, and I hate kies with a passion now and I only used it for about ten minutes

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> It's stock, unrooted. It's the first time I've used Odin and I don't think I like it. It puts me off Samsung, and I hate kies with a passion now and I only used it for about ten minutes
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> (Jeff Pesis)*

Click to collapse



Never had the need to go near kies, I honestly don't even know what it is. Odin is pretty sweet imo, but you really don't need to use it except to root or go back to stock. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Nov 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> It's stock, unrooted. It's the first time I've used Odin and I don't think I like it. It puts me off Samsung, and I hate kies with a passion now and I only used it for about ten minutes
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> (Jeff Pesis)*

Click to collapse



Wait till you get to s-offing Sensation  Simple enough process, but people seem to hate it. Btw, Dexter was the one to kick it off  
After s-off, everything is a breeze though. I'll give you pg file that you flash from bootloader with unlocked (eng) hboot and 4ext recovery. All you need really. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> It's stock, unrooted. It's the first time I've used Odin and I don't think I like it. It puts me off Samsung, and I hate kies with a passion now and I only used it for about ten minutes
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> (Jeff Pesis)*

Click to collapse



Kies is trash, but ODIN is a piece of cake...  Kies it whats causing your ODIN problems...  Uninstall it, and the drivers...  don't install any drivers...  let Windows Update get them for you...  or install drivers, just not Kies...

---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Wait till you get to s-offing Sensation  Simple enough process, but people seem to hate it. Btw, Dexter was the one to kick it off
> After s-off, everything is a breeze though. I'll give you pg file that you flash from bootloader with unlocked (eng) hboot and 4ext recovery. All you need really.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



HTC isn't bad...  just extra steps...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Never had the need to go near kies, I honestly don't even know what it is. Odin is pretty sweet imo, but you really don't need to use it except to root or go back to stock.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Odin is really useful  but fast boot is better thank god I have both on my nexus 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 28, 2012)

duplicate...  so I'll make it useful...

My new proposed OC settings...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> duplicate...  so I'll make it useful...
> 
> My new proposed OC settings...

Click to collapse



Holy sht!t... What processor? I also like how it was named "shouldi.jpg" 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 28, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Holy sht!t... What processor? I also like how it was named "shouldi.jpg"
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i7-3610qm...  I'm pretty sure I'll be posting from my phone if I click Apply...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Wait till you get to s-offing Sensation  Simple enough process, but people seem to hate it. Btw, Dexter was the one to kick it off
> After s-off, everything is a breeze though. I'll give you pg file that you flash from bootloader with unlocked (eng) hboot and 4ext recovery. All you need really.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've got the desire s I assume it's pretty much the same process. 

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm pretty sure I'll be posting from my phone if I click Apply...

Click to collapse



Doooo eeeeet!!! What processor is it?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 28, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Doooo eeeeet!!! What processor is it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i7-3610qm...  when more $$$ comes around, I'll put an i7-3840qm in it...  then get into OCing the CPU / GPU...


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i7-3610qm...  when more $$$ comes around, I'll put an i7-3840qm in it...  then get into OCing the CPU / GPU...

Click to collapse



Then waste all the $$$ because your PC will look like this


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Then waste all the $$$ because your PC will look like this

Click to collapse



Thanks.jpg 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey Mafia...

Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Then waste all the $$$ because your PC will look like this

Click to collapse



By upgrading my CPU and slightly OCing it and the GPU?  Nah...


----------



## trell959 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey mafia...

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 28, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Hey Mafia...
> 
> Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse











trell959 said:


> Hey mafia...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Deja vu? 
Hey trell, shahk
Edit: Why do I always think your name is shahk? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i7-3610qm...  when more $$$ comes around, I'll put an i7-3840qm in it...  then get into OCing the CPU / GPU...

Click to collapse



I love my basic ASUS lappie


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 28, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I love my basic ASUS lappie

Click to collapse



Same processor I have...  is the the HD bringing the score down?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I love my basic ASUS lappie

Click to collapse



That looks like my specs on my dell 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Same processor I have...  is the the HD bringing the score down?

Click to collapse



yup


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 28, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> yup

Click to collapse



Bought an SSD for my mom for Christmas...  Corsair - Force Series GT 240GB

Very good deal...  Worth looking into...

EDIT - Sold out online...  there are other similarly priced models...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Bought an SSD for my mom for Christmas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Broken pic, but yeah, should look into that for my PC, everything on that benchmark is above 7 except disk read/write which is a 5.9 (exact same as Tony's, and my other PC with no SSD, oddly enough. Maybe 7000rpm drives all get the same score) 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Bought an SSD for my mom for Christmas...  Corsair - Force Series GT 240GB
> 
> Very good deal...  Worth looking into...

Click to collapse



This is on my N56V

What do get on your ROG 75

I'm gonna aquire a CD conversion and get a Kingston HyperX 3K 240


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 28, 2012)

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> View attachment 1519804
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



You need to add a purple theme to match



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> View attachment 1519804
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Killitwithfire.jpg

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> View attachment 1519804
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Far too busy for my liking, and it does need a purple theme, doesn't look right with blue

“I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> View attachment 1519804
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I can haz bunny wallpaper?
Please?

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

Evening Bd, how's sparky and snowflake

“I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 28, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> View attachment 1519804
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



self portrait in the background?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Evening Bd, how's sparky and snowflake
> 
> “I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”

Click to collapse



Lol, nice sig. Where do you get those? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lol, nice sig. Where do you get those?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He gets them from the   Sig Store

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I can haz bunny wallpaper?
> Please?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



It's part of atom launcher...so I'll have to extract it. Give me a bit.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Evening Bd, how's sparky and snowflake
> 
> “I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”

Click to collapse



Sparky is okay. 
Snowflake seems to be doing better. 
Thanks for asking.
How are you?
Snowflake approved this message

---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> It's part of atom launcher...so I'll have to extract it. Give me a bit.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Yay! Thank you.

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> He gets them from the   Sig Store
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse









“I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”

---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Lol, nice sig. Where do you get those?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I get them here http://bit.ly/WvMcIX


“I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 28, 2012)

Got it.
http://db.tt/5Ls7H99O

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 28, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> He gets them from the   Sig Store
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Not clicking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Snowflake approved this message


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 28, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> He gets them from the   Sig Store
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



"Chrome for Android does not support this plug in." 
Try harder next time 
Gotta admit though, though breadfish was just HTML5. Though Chrome could do that. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 28, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> "Chrome for Android does not support this plug in."
> Try harder next time
> Gotta admit though, though breadfish was just HTML5. Though Chrome could do that.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



chrome fail...


1f u c4n r34d th1s u r34lly n33d t0 g37 l41d


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> chrome fail...
> 
> 
> 1f u c4n r34d th1s u r34lly n33d t0 g37 l41d

Click to collapse



I can, and I am in about an hour

“I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2012)

I know  I fail..

Dex I can read that 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 28, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I know  I fail..
> 
> Dex I can read that
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



You are in more serious trouble then, I'm afraid.. 

1f u c4n r34d th1s u r34lly n33d t0 g37 l41d


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

Chrome has too many graphic issues on unofficial cm Jb, prefer stock. 

“I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”


----------



## undercover (Nov 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> You are in more serious trouble then, I'm afraid..
> 
> 1f u c4n r34d th1s u r34lly n33d t0 g37 l41d

Click to collapse



So can I.... Hmmmm. *looks at his sleeping wife*

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> So can I.... Hmmmm. *looks at his sleeping wife*
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 Gf isn't home tonight 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Chrome has too many graphic issues on unofficial cm Jb, prefer stock.
> 
> “I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”

Click to collapse



I'm still trying to decide between stock, Holoweb, Firefox, Dolphin and a random floating one 
Chrome is a no though


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

Not tried holoweb, dolphin is my constant fallback browser

“I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”


----------



## undercover (Nov 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I'm still trying to decide between stock, Holoweb, Firefox, Dolphin and a random floating one
> Chrome is a no though

Click to collapse



I've always used stock. Chrome works quite well on N4 though. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I'm still trying to decide between stock, Holoweb, Firefox, Dolphin and a random floating one
> Chrome is a no though

Click to collapse



I have stock, Firefox mainly for flash... and chrome.. I seem to use chrome the most 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 28, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Deja vu?
> Hey trell, shahk
> Edit: Why do I always think your name is shahk?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



sup proto... who knows why you call me that? theworldmayneverknow.jpg

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

Stock copes with flash, but it would be nice to use chrome. I quite like it, they reackon it should be sorted by early next year

“I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 28, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I've always used stock. Chrome works quite well on N4 though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



oh yeah! did you give pics of the nexus 4? pix or it didnt happen!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Nov 28, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> oh yeah! did you give pics of the nexus 4? pix or it didnt happen!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol. I've had it since Friday. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 28, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I've always used stock. Chrome works quite well on N4 though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Chrome looks crippled
Firefox has nice flash support
Stock is light, fast and reliable
Holoweb is a nice alternative to stock
Dolphin has nice features and is quite solid.... dunno

"once upon a midnight dreary, while i pron surfed, weak and weary,








over many a strange and spurious site of 'hot xxx galore'.









While i clicked my fav'rite bookmark, suddenly there came a warning, and my heart was filled with mourning, mourning for my dear amour,








" 'Tis not possible!", i muttered, "give me back my free hardcore!"













quoth the server, 404."


----------



## werked (Nov 28, 2012)

Ahhhhh, Quasi is back, the thread has life again and all is right with the world. :thumbup:


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

Evening werked

“I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Chrome looks crippled
> Firefox has nice flash support
> Stock is light, fast and reliable
> Holoweb is a nice alternative to stock
> ...

Click to collapse



I posted that a while ago, it's ok though because it's still funny 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Nov 28, 2012)

werked said:


> Ahhhhh, Quasi is back, the thread has life again and all is right with the world. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Till the 21st of December. And then we are all DOOMED! Nth time..... 

Hiya werked. 



I hate battery life on N4. Sensation had better one on crippled AOSP. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 28, 2012)

Neh, 21 DEC is Christmas eve eve eve eve.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

It's only the 21st because the Mayans ran out of rock for the rest of the calendar

“I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 28, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Till the 21st of December. And then we are all DOOMED! Nth time.....
> 
> Hiya werked.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



port ics there


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 28, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Nov 28, 2012)

werked said:


> Neh, 21 DEC is Christmas eve eve eve eve.

Click to collapse



Hmm, for the last 29 years of my life Christmas Eve was on 24th of December... 


Dex, yeah, along with Sense 3.6 
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Hmm, for the last 29 years of my life Christmas Eve was on 24th of December...
> 
> 
> Dex, yeah, along with Sense 3.6
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You missed it tinky tut tut

And why sense? It was the main reason for me to root, get rid of sense

“I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 28, 2012)

You ready for the powerball?!?! I am so winning 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

Evening bc

“I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”


----------



## undercover (Nov 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> You missed it tinky tut tut
> 
> And why sense? It was the main reason for me to root, get rid of sense
> 
> “I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”

Click to collapse



That was a joke. N4 came with JB, Dex said to port ICS over  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> That was a joke. N4 came with JB, Dex said to port ICS over
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It would probably save battery, have you got Google now running, that seems to drain the battery lots

“I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> You missed it tinky tut tut
> 
> And why sense? It was the main reason for me to root, get rid of sense
> 
> “I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”

Click to collapse



jugg1es btw, I've been meaning to tell you. Be conservative with your flashing habits. The Desire S is known for faulty emmc chips 



tinky1 said:


> That was a joke. N4 came with JB, Dex said to port ICS over
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



aha


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 28, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> jugg1es btw, I've been meaning to tell you. Be conservative with your flashing habits. The Desire S is known for faulty emmc chips
> 
> 
> 
> aha

Click to collapse



I know, and yes I have "that chip" but do far this has survived my constant abuse,I don't pull the battery and I'm due an upgrade on the 11th so I'm not that bothered now. It would be nice if it survives but I've been ready for its death for a while

“I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”


----------



## undercover (Nov 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I know, and yes I have "that chip" but do far this has survived my constant abuse,I don't pull the battery and I'm due an upgrade on the 11th so I'm not that bothered now. It would be nice if it survives but I've been ready for its death for a while
> 
> “I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”

Click to collapse



Did you s-off it with JuopunutBear?


----------



## werked (Nov 28, 2012)

Still missed it


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I know, and yes I have "that chip" but do far this has survived my constant abuse,I don't pull the battery and I'm due an upgrade on the 11th so I'm not that bothered now. It would be nice if it survives but I've been ready for its death for a while
> 
> “I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”

Click to collapse



Glad to hear



tinky1 said:


> Did you s-off it with JuopunutBear?

Click to collapse



Not possible. JB doesn't support that.. revo did though


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Did you s-off it with JuopunutBear?

Click to collapse



No it's not for ds, did HTC unlock, downgrade,s-off then flashed eng hboot. Stayed on htcunlock only for a couple of weeks till I was comfortable then went whole hog. Don't think I could stay on stock for more than a couple of days now with any future phone I like to customize too much

“I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> No it's not for ds, did HTC unlock, downgrade,s-off then flashed eng hboot. Stayed on htcunlock only for a couple of weeks till I was comfortable then went whole hog. Don't think I could stay on stock for more than a couple of days now with any future phone I like to customize too much
> 
> “I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”

Click to collapse



htc unlock is good... for most people
safer  than s-off, but not true "developer unlock"

htc should really offer s-off officially


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> htc unlock is good... for newbies
> safer  than s-off, but not true "developer unlock"
> 
> htc should really offer s-off officially

Click to collapse



Well I've learnt a lot, and learnt quickly. Having to use adb to flash kernels forced me to look at what I was doing and made me read up more. Didn't like the idea of one click methods to begin with, so I'm still learning.

“I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”


----------



## werked (Nov 29, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

Right, goodnight folks.

“I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> htc unlock is good... for most people
> safer  than s-off, but not true "developer unlock"
> 
> htc should really offer s-off officially

Click to collapse



I [email protected]$king HATE HTC unlock. It's such a half a$$ed implementation of an unlock solution. So stupid. :banghead:

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 29, 2012)

Just heard Gangnam style on the local radio station...

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Just heard Gangnam style on the local radio station...
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Snowflake wants to know where her bunny wallpaper is....:beer:

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake wants to know where her bunny wallpaper is....:beer:
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



I posted the dropbox link a few pages back...

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I posted the dropbox link a few pages back...
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Thank you. :thumbup:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Snowflake approved this message

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------







Snowflake approved this message


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I [email protected]$king HATE HTC unlock. It's such a half a$$ed implementation of an unlock solution. So stupid. :banghead:
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



believe it or not, it has saved many devices from idiots who usually cripple their devices...

but yeah, I wouldnt mind it staying as is, as long as HTC gave us true s-off additionally


----------



## undercover (Nov 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> believe it or not, it has saved many devices from idiots who usually cripple their devices...
> 
> but yeah, I wouldnt mind it staying as is, as long as HTC gave us true s-off additionally

Click to collapse



They can't.... Even imei on it's own would stop it from happening.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> believe it or not, it has saved many devices from idiots who usually cripple their devices...
> 
> but yeah, I wouldnt mind it staying as is, as long as HTC gave us true s-off additionally

Click to collapse



You're right. It's good for the idiots..... What about those that actually know what they're doing? They should (like you said) give us s-off as well.

Snowflake approved this message

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> They can't.... Even imei on it's own would stop it from happening.

Click to collapse



What are you talking about?

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> They can't.... Even imei on it's own would stop it from happening.

Click to collapse



not really. they can take advantage of the current htcdev unlock mechanism and adjust it


------edit------
this is awesome


----------



## undercover (Nov 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> not really. they can take advantage of the current htcdev unlock mechanism and adjust it

Click to collapse



That wouldn't be full s-off then. It would save the hassle flashing firmwares and kernels I guess. 

BD, I'm talking about security and law issues regarding leaving imei easily changeable. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> not really. they can take advantage of the current htcdev unlock mechanism and adjust it

Click to collapse



Or they could just stop locking down the bootloader so damn tight....and make it easier to crack. 
Then they could say to the carriers "hey we locked the bootloader, we can't help it if someone figured out how to unlock it" 
Snowflake approved this message


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 29, 2012)

My one and only experience w/ HTC was the ARIA... that was a tragedy


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> That wouldn't be full s-off then. It would save the hassle flashing firmwares and kernels I guess.
> 
> BD, I'm talking about security and law issues regarding leaving imei easily changeable.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Samsung doesn't lock theirs (not yet anyway, the checks are there, they just aren't being used yet) and no one complains about IMEI issues. 





Snowflake approved this message


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> That wouldn't be full s-off then. It would save the hassle flashing firmwares and kernels I guess.
> 
> BD, I'm talking about security and law issues regarding leaving imei easily changeable.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



the current mechanism CAN be adjusted for S-OFF pretty easily

also, since when the IMEI  changing is a concern? That's not a valid reason to lock down a device. They don't have to advertise those "features" tinky.. we both know that it's possible in almost every phone out in the market. Be it with an easier, or a harder way


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

Also, what about your easily unlockable N4 Tinky? Hmmmmm... I don't see the carriers crying about IMEI hacking with that (or any Nexus Device)

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 29, 2012)

hey BD,Dex, and tinky
Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> hey BD,Dex, and tinky
> Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hiya

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> hey BD,Dex, and tinky
> Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



hello


----------



## undercover (Nov 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> the current mechanism CAN be adjusted for S-OFF pretty easily
> 
> also, since when the IMEI  changing is a concern? That's not a valid reason to lock down a device. They don't have to advertise those "features" tinky.. we both know that it's possible in almost every phone out in the market. Be it with an easier, or a harder way

Click to collapse



It IS a concern, and many countries including US and UK have very strict laws on that. If they don't make it as secure as they can with today's available tools they can be fined. People overlook it, but imei change is a serious security issue since changing imei is against the law and is considered a fraud. You could say it's down to people who do it, but manufacturers are also responsible for the security. 
I guess one way would be storing imei somewhere on it's own on a treble locked double encrypted partition/chip, bit that's extra cost and resources. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 29, 2012)

tinky, did the RC OT close?

Not sure or just havem't been notified


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> It IS a concern, and many countries including US and UK have very strict laws on that. If they don't make it as secure as they can with today's available tools they can be fined. People overlook it, but imei change is a serious security issue since changing imei is against the law and is considered a fraud. You could say it's down to people who do it, but manufacturers are also responsible for the security.
> I guess one way would be storing imei somewhere on it's own on a treble locked double encrypted partition/chip, bit that's extra cost and resources.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's not a reason to lock a device down.... If it was...the Nexus line wouldn't be possible. 

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> It IS a concern, and many countries including US and UK have very strict laws on that. If they don't make it as secure as they can with today's available tools they can be fined. People overlook it, but imei change is a serious security issue since changing imei is against the law and is considered a fraud. You could say it's down to people who do it, but manufacturers are also responsible for the security.
> I guess one way would be storing imei somewhere on it's own on a treble locked double encrypted partition/chip, bit that's extra cost and resources.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Take a look at your N4. Then, take a look at it's partition structure. Then find out where the imei is. Try to write it
Can you? 
Yes, you do

I still don't see your point


----------



## undercover (Nov 29, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> tinky, did the RC OT close?
> 
> Not sure or just havem't been notified

Click to collapse



Dunno. I'm not RC anymore anyway, so have no access to it  
Or are you talking about IRC? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Take a look at your N4. Then, take a look at it's partition structure. Then find out where the imei is. Try to write it
> Can you?
> Yes, you do
> 
> I still don't see your point

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message


----------



## undercover (Nov 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Take a look at your N4. Then, take a look at it's partition structure. Then find out where the imei is. Try to write it
> Can you?
> Yes, you do
> 
> I still don't see your point

Click to collapse



Can I? I don't know. I'm still learning how Nexus unlock works, so can't say anything about that. 
My point is HTC is just looking after its ass. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 29, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Dunno. I'm not RC anymore anyway, so have no access to it
> Or are you talking about IRC?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What?? I didn't even notice... Why?


----------



## undercover (Nov 29, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> What?? I didn't even notice... Why?

Click to collapse



Because I asked for my title to be removed. Read liason thread, unless it's been cleaned up. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Because I asked for my title to be removed. Read liason thread, unless it's been cleaned up.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Tinky, you need to play with this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

Notbad.jpg
Old JB leak SGSIII
(I'm too lazy to Odin the new official one  )
Back to PA tomorrow....
Snowflake approved this message


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Notbad.jpg
> Old JB leak SGSIII
> (I'm too lazy to Odin the new official one  )
> Back to PA tomorrow....
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



thats amazing!!:what:

my nexus hardly touches 4 hours screen time on 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> thats amazing!!:what:
> 
> my nexus hardly touches 4 hours screen time on
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I get even better battery with PA. I just got bored and decided to try TW again.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I get even better battery with PA. I just got bored and decided to try TW again.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



how is that possible? doesnt PA take more battery because of the tablet ui's and everything? also, what happened to your HOX? still have it?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> how is that possible? doesnt PA take more battery because of the tablet ui's and everything? also, what happened to your HOX? still have it?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nope. AOSP (I'm using the term AOSP here loosely, to differentiate from stock T W or Sense ROMs) ROMs are generally more battery friendly (IMO and experience)...and PA isn't only tablet/phablet mode. It includes stock phone UI in PA settings (although, if you're going to run it on stock phone mode...I'd go with AOKP instead...   )
Yes. I still have my HOX. I have three active phones atm
SGSIII
HOX
Amaze
How are you doing?

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nope. AOSP (I'm using the term AOSP here loosely, to differentiate from stock T W or Sense ROMs) ROMs are generally more battery friendly (IMO and experience)...and PA isn't only tablet/phablet mode. It includes stock phone UI in PA settings (although, if you're going to run it on stock phone mode...I'd go with AOKP instead...   )
> Yes. I still have my HOX. I have three active phones atm
> SGSIII
> HOX
> ...

Click to collapse



ahh yes... i forgot that roms have much more battery optimizations than stock rom. 

i am doing fine... about to go to sleep... 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> ahh yes... i forgot that roms have much more battery optimizations than stock rom.
> 
> i am doing fine... about to go to sleep...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Goodnight. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## werked (Nov 29, 2012)

BD, how is Sparky's noggin?? Is Snowflake 100%??


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

werked said:


> BD, how is Sparky's noggin?? Is Snowflake 100%??

Click to collapse



Sparky still has teh lumpy head...but seems to be okay. 
Snowflake is doing much better....and is now eating like a little piggy again. Her foot seems better as she was able to grip my finger with it quite nicely earlier. She'll be on the antibiotics for a few more days and then I'll follow that up with some probiotics (benebac gel for birds) to replace the good gut flora. Hopefully that should do it. :thumbup:
Thanks for asking.
How are you?
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky still has teh lumpy head...but seems to be okay.
> Snowflake is doing much better....and is now eating like a little piggy again. Her foot seems better as she was able to grip my finger with it quite nicely earlier. She'll be on the antibiotics for a few more days and then I'll follow that up with some probiotics (benebac gel for birds) to replace the good gut flora. Hopefully that should do it. :thumbup:
> Thanks for asking.
> How are you?
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Great to hear, BD. 
Night everyone. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Great to hear, BD.
> Night everyone.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Night. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## werked (Nov 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky still has teh lumpy head...but seems to be okay.
> Snowflake is doing much better....and is now eating like a little piggy again. Her foot seems better as she was able to grip my finger with it quite nicely earlier. She'll be on the antibiotics for a few more days and then I'll follow that up with some probiotics (benebac gel for birds) to replace the good gut flora. Hopefully that should do it. :thumbup:
> Thanks for asking.
> How are you?
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



I'm good, thanks for asking. Hopefully you'll get a break soon, with no sick birdies and no sick hubby. :beer:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 29, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

werked said:


> I'm good, thanks for asking. Hopefully you'll get a break soon, with no sick birdies and no sick hubby. :beer:

Click to collapse



Yeah. That would be nice....:thumbup::beer:

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 10:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------







Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## trell959 (Nov 29, 2012)

Evening fellas.

Sent from my SGH-I897


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Evening fellas.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897

Click to collapse



Evening trell


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Evening fellas.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897

Click to collapse



Hi.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

Bleh, three hours sleep. Hello people

“I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Bleh, three hours sleep. Hello people
> 
> “I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”

Click to collapse



I'm about to get my three hours.
Night

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm about to get my three hours.
> Night
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



I'm glad both snowflake and sparky see feeling better.

“I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”


----------



## trell959 (Nov 29, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Evening trell

Click to collapse



Hey Ronnie, sup?







Babydoll25 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Night.

Sent from my SGH-I897


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

Night trell
Hi Ronnie

“I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”


----------



## trell959 (Nov 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Night trell
> Hi Ronnie
> 
> “I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”

Click to collapse



I'm not going to sleep, I  was saying night to bd.

Sent from my SGH-I897


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

I really should stop looking at xda as soon as I open my eyes, it always makes my head hurt. 
Night Bd
Hi trell

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## trell959 (Nov 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I really should stop looking at porn as soon as I open my eyes, it always makes my head hurt.
> Night Bd
> Hi trell
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse



FTFY

Sent from my SGH-I897


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I really should stop looking at xda as soon as I open my eyes, it always makes my head hurt.
> Night Bd
> Hi trell
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



And....pic + sig = win.

Where's a good coexist bumper sticker when you need it?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> And....pic + sig = win.
> 
> Where's a good coexist bumper sticker when you need it?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I didn't realize how useful my SIG would be!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi skinny

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hi skinny
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse



Hello sir!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 29, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> This is on my N56V
> 
> What do get on your ROG 75
> 
> I'm gonna aquire a CD conversion and get a Kingston HyperX 3K 240

Click to collapse










werked said:


> Ahhhhh, Quasi is back, the thread has life again and all is right with the world. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Thank you!

On a different note...  anyone familiar with a BAD_POOL_HEADER BSOD out of Hibernate?  I never should have put Windows 8 on, things haven't been right since...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 29, 2012)

I can't make this stuff up.  For $14.99, it's real.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can't make this stuff up.  For $14.99, it's real.

Click to collapse



That's one for the bacon thread

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> That's one for the bacon thread
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse



I just cross posted it there lol


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

I saw it as you did. Christ I hadn't been up this early for ages I need more coffee and cigs

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I saw it as you did. Christ I hadn't been up this early for ages I need more coffee and cigs
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse



I don't even think Christ would've gotten up that early.:silly:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow...  surprising I've made progress...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes well I feel like crucifying someone at the moment just can't find anyone to blame

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 29, 2012)

Woo. I love minecraft lol

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 29, 2012)

Knew the all-nighter wasn't gonna work... slept from like 4pm to 10pm...  not good...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Knew the all-nighter wasn't gonna work... slept from like 4pm to 10pm...  not good...

Click to collapse



But you're unemployed and you live in jail.  only your jail has wallpaper and a mailbox.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

I went to bed at about 1am woke up about 3:45 and made the mistake of looking on here before I had a fag and coffee

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> But you're unemployed and you live in jail.  only your jail has wallpaper and a mailbox.

Click to collapse



It is a very nice jail indeed...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It is a very nice jail indeed...

Click to collapse



:highfive:

---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 PM ----------

So one of the two Powerball Lottery winners is in Arizona.  I think David (BC) is in AZ....he also insisted he'd win....he's not here right now....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> :highfive:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 PM ----------
> 
> So one of the two Powerball Lottery winners is in Arizona.  I think David (BC) is in AZ....he also insisted he'd win....he's not here right now....

Click to collapse



He should be so lucky, at least he could by his truck outright

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 29, 2012)

Sadly I lost  but really the winners are in az 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 29, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sadly I lost  but really the winners are in az
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Sorry dude.  Yup, only two winners...Arizona and Missouri (pronounced Misery, but not for one winner).


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sorry dude.  Yup, only two winners...Arizona and Missouri (pronounced Misery, but not for one winner).

Click to collapse



Ya well depending on what city in az maybe I know the winner ? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 29, 2012)

So, the little stray boy puppy went away to his new home earlier today.  :crying:  My brother in law's friend took him and she has a two year old son named.....wait for it....

Archer.



Anyway, there's still the mama dog and the two girl puppies living on our front porch, one of which we're keeping.  They are so sweet.


----------



## undercover (Nov 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Tinky, you need to play with this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7

Click to collapse



Yeah, I've seen it. Nah, it's my boy's and his only.  







Babydoll25 said:


> Nope. AOSP (I'm using the term AOSP here loosely, to differentiate from stock T W or Sense ROMs) ROMs are generally more battery friendly (IMO and experience)...and PA isn't only tablet/phablet mode. It includes stock phone UI in PA settings (although, if you're going to run it on stock phone mode...I'd go with AOKP instead...   )
> Yes. I still have my HOX. I have three active phones atm
> SGSIII
> HOX
> ...

Click to collapse



On Sensation stock is kernel with custom sense rom has given me the best battery. N4 still sucks in this department. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

Morning tinky

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 29, 2012)

Nobody appreciates a good video in the YouTube thread.  I posted a win when I should have realized it's all about fails.  I'm gonna start a Vimeo thread....ya know,for GOOD videos.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 29, 2012)

Took a drug test today and saw a new strip on the cup...  K2...  Those people are testing for fake weed that's legal...


----------



## undercover (Nov 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning tinky
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse



Morning jug. 







Quasimodem said:


> Took a drug test today and saw a new strip on the cup...  K2...  Those people are testing for fake weed that's legal...

Click to collapse



If it's legal, you have nothing to worry about, right? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 29, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Morning jug.
> 
> 
> If it's legal, you have nothing to worry about, right?
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I don't care to smoke any fake week TBH...  alcohols legal but I can't drink...  Stopping at the gas station for a red bull on the way home from a meeting is technically a violation...  They make the rules...


----------



## undercover (Nov 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Well I don't care to smoke any fake week TBH...  alcohols legal but I can't drink...  Stopping at the gas station for a red bull on the way home from a meeting is technically a violation...  They make the rules...

Click to collapse



So you are under home arrest? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2012)

Morning guys


----------



## undercover (Nov 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Morning guys

Click to collapse



Morning Dex. Trying to think of something to eat.. Fridge is fairly empty.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 29, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> So you are under home arrest?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yup...

Morning Dex...  Night as well...  It's almost 5am...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

Morning Dex

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow a two hr downtime...

Good morning to all the Mafia   (Pink Floyd in the background; "is anybody out there")

I thought the thread was closed!! : phew :


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 29, 2012)

Morning TS

Sup?

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

Morning Tony, isn't the wall a bit cut your wrists for this time of the day. Wouldn't obscured by clouds have been a better start to the day

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## werked (Nov 29, 2012)

Morning guys. Just woke up.... Need.... Coffee.....Now.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning guys. Just woke up.... Need.... Coffee.....Now.

Click to collapse



I'm currently running on coffee, got about three hours sleep last night up at four this morning

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------

Good morning werked

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning Tony, isn't the wall a bit cut your wrists for this time of the day. Wouldn't obscured by clouds have been a better start to the day
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse



Morning all ya'll

is this better jugg?







http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=b3kO5jjYioY


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Morning all ya'll
> 
> is this better jugg?

Click to collapse



Not really, no.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Not really, no.

Click to collapse



Thry the link I put up


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Thry the link I put up

Click to collapse



That was the link.
Try this for first thing in the morning https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUZimqkCsXw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

---------- Post added at 04:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------




TonyStark said:


> Morning all ya'll
> 
> is this better jugg?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How old do you think I am

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 29, 2012)

Talking to the boss on phone while showering; it's a new low in my tech addiction.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Talking to the boss on phone while showering; it's a new low in my tech addiction.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Good thing you aren't making video call 

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

Where is the coffee?


Snowflake approved this message


----------



## werked (Nov 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Where is the coffee?
> 
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



Morning BD. Coffee is in my belly....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> How old do you think I am?

Click to collapse



12?


ppero196 said:


> Good thing you aren't making video call

Click to collapse



Lulz. I'm not allowed to have that much fun. . Jk. Lol


Babydoll25 said:


> Where is the coffee?

Click to collapse



Not here. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Where is the coffee?
> 
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> 12?
> 
> Lulz. I'm not allowed to have that much fun. . Jk. Lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok I walked into that one.

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 29, 2012)

Good Morning Mafia


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

Found it! 
Morning.
Snowflake approved this message


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Found it!
> Morning.
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



founts what?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> founts what?

Click to collapse



The coffee 
Morning everyone. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> founts what?

Click to collapse



Hey QM







prototype7 said:


> The coffee
> Morning everyone.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bingo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Snowflake approved this message


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 29, 2012)

hey BD...  guess i need a cup as well...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> hey BD...  guess i need a cup as well...

Click to collapse



How are you?

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> How are you?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



Finally rested...  I made huge progress in my life yesterday...  we had to go by the PD to a pay ticket...  we're just casually talking with each other, no one else around, and I said the word 'sh!t'...  out of nowhere a cop gets up in my face being an absolute @$$...  normally I would have let him have it every which way possible, even if it meant a disorderly conduct charge...  but, I stood there and took it...  just stood in his face like he did mine...  didn't say a word...  yea, my mom had to tell me to come on like 3 times, but I didn't cuss the cops like I normally would have...  I'm making progress...


----------



## a.cid (Nov 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Finally rested...  I made huge progress in my life yesterday...  we had to go by the PD to a pay ticket...  we're just casually talking with each other, no one else around, and I said the word 'sh!t'...  out of nowhere a cop gets up in my face being an absolute @$$...  normally I would have let him have it every which way possible, even if it meant a disorderly conduct charge...  but, I stood there and took it...  just stood in his face like he did mine...  didn't say a word...  yea, my mom had to tell me to come on like 3 times, but I didn't cuss the cops like I normally would have...  I'm making progress...

Click to collapse



This is definately progress...
Patience ultimately gets rewarded, unless it gets turned into laziness or carelessness...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Finally rested...  I made huge progress in my life yesterday...  we had to go by the PD to a pay ticket...  we're just casually talking with each other, no one else around, and I said the word 'sh!t'...  out of nowhere a cop gets up in my face being an absolute @$$...  normally I would have let him have it every which way possible, even if it meant a disorderly conduct charge...  but, I stood there and took it...  just stood in his face like he did mine...  didn't say a word...  yea, my mom had to tell me to come on like 3 times, but I didn't cuss the cops like I normally would have...  I'm making progress...

Click to collapse



Good to hear man.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 29, 2012)

Found a really good theme for Windows 7

http://zainadeel.deviantart.com/art/Win7-Blend-for-Windows-7-v1-8-144063997


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Finally rested...  I made huge progress in my life yesterday...  we had to go by the PD to a pay ticket...  we're just casually talking with each other, no one else around, and I said the word 'sh!t'...  out of nowhere a cop gets up in my face being an absolute @$$...  normally I would have let him have it every which way possible, even if it meant a disorderly conduct charge...  but, I stood there and took it...  just stood in his face like he did mine...  didn't say a word...  yea, my mom had to tell me to come on like 3 times, but I didn't cuss the cops like I normally would have...  I'm making progress...

Click to collapse



That's really good to hear. Progress forward is always a good thing.

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## werked (Nov 29, 2012)

Ugh. I'm trying to boot a friends inspire 4g into recovery to do a factory reset bc its password locked and can't remember the pw. Just boots normally every time. :banghead::banghead:


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 29, 2012)

werked said:


> Ugh. I'm trying to boot a friends inspire 4g into recovery to do a factory reset bc its password locked and can't remember the pw. Just boots normally every time. :banghead::banghead:

Click to collapse



Run "reboot recovery" from terminal emulator or use adb. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 29, 2012)

werked said:


> Ugh. I'm trying to boot a friends inspire 4g into recovery to do a factory reset bc its password locked and can't remember the pw. Just boots normally every time. :banghead::banghead:

Click to collapse



I think the inspire has the fast turn on feature like the evo 4g...  you may need to pull the battery...  should be volume up and power...


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 29, 2012)

werked said:


> Ugh. I'm trying to boot a friends inspire 4g into recovery to do a factory reset bc its password locked and can't remember the pw. Just boots normally every time. :banghead::banghead:

Click to collapse



Pull battery out for a few secsput back in, and hold down VOL DOWN + PWR UNTIL U COME TO A WHITE SCREEN.

 once there navigate with vol down and up, and power to make the choice,

 Enter BOOTLOADER, GO TO FACTORY RESET. should work


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 29, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Pull battery out for a few secsput back in, and hold down VOL DOWN + PWR UNTIL U COME TO A WHITE SCREEN.
> 
> once there navigate with vol down and up, and power to make the choice,
> 
> Enter BOOTLOADER, GO TO FACTORY RESET. should work

Click to collapse



thanks for clarification...  hard to remember all the combos...


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> thanks for clarification...  hard to remember all the combos...

Click to collapse



No problem


----------



## werked (Nov 29, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Pull battery out for a few secsput back in, and hold down VOL DOWN + PWR UNTIL U COME TO A WHITE SCREEN.
> 
> once there navigate with vol down and up, and power to make the choice,
> 
> Enter BOOTLOADER, GO TO FACTORY RESET. should work

Click to collapse



Yessss, thanks Ronnie.... That did it. I tried that a million times guess the battery pull did the trick. Thanks to everyone who tried to help also. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 29, 2012)

werked said:


> Yessss, thanks Ronnie.... That did it. I tried that a million times guess the battery pull did the trick. Thanks to everyone who tried to help also. :thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



Glad we could help you


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 29, 2012)

thread been this dead usually?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 29, 2012)

Morning Mafia  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

===========
did u unbrick it after?

i could not get in to the boot loader of my Huawei U8510-1 / Ideos X3 i seen a box in busybox saying Boot in boot loader. or something like that, so i ticket it. its now stuck on the logo HOW can i unbrick the dam thing

---------- Post added at 03:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------




on this post under (Still have Sparky's Galaxy Tab 10.1....) says snowflake knows my ip (danasoft.com)


^^^^^ Lol.


Snowflake approved this message

---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 PM ----------

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=23297100
The above post (except for the lol part  ) came from this thread

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## trell959 (Nov 29, 2012)

Greetings 

Sent from my SGH-I897


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Greetings
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897

Click to collapse



Hola. 

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 29, 2012)

---------- Post added at 12:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 AM ----------


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2012)

Old pc, Y U NO have PAE?
Now I have to install xubuntu 11.10 and upgrade... 
/me tosses the 12.10 cd


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Old pc, Y U NO have PAE?
> Now I have to install xubuntu 11.10 and upgrade...
> /me tosses the 12.10 cd

Click to collapse



Why do you need PAE?...

You developing a memory attacking trojan?

Or...are you trying to go over 4GB of RAM?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Why do you need PAE?...
> 
> You developing a memory attacking trojan?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Newer kernels require pae to boot 
this pc hasn't got..

god, I feel like this


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Newer kernels require pae to boot
> this pc hasn't got..
> 
> god, I feel like this

Click to collapse



That blows. How far back do you have to go? 2.x?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> That blows. How far back do you have to go? 2.x?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



11.10 seems to be working. I'm formatting the hdd atm


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 11.10 seems to be working. I'm formatting the hdd atm

Click to collapse



Heh. That's...good. How old is the system?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Heh. That's...good. How old is the system?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Pentium M @1.7
512 Ram
it wasnone of the first tablets ( remember the ones with winxp, stylus an a screen that  flipped? well... that)
2004-ish?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 29, 2012)

think it's about time for a new ROM...  phones acting janky...


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Nov 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol, original price 1 million dollars. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> think it's about time for a new ROM...  phones acting janky...

Click to collapse



Hey bro, give LiquidSmooth a whirl


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 29, 2012)

back on my favorite rom ever...  slim...  kernels out of date...  ill load kt...


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> back on my favorite rom ever...  slim...  kernels out of date...  ill load kt...

Click to collapse



what's the file size?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 29, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> what's the file size?

Click to collapse



of the rom or kernel?

---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 PM ----------




TonyStark said:


> Hey bro, give LiquidSmooth a whirl

Click to collapse



how is it


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

Sparky is gonna make baked ziti. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> 1- of the rom or kernel
> 
> 2- how is it

Click to collapse



1- Of the Slim ROM

2- Well pretty close to thebest I've ever used.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 29, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> 1- Of the Slim ROM
> 
> 2- Well pretty close to thebest I've ever used.

Click to collapse



Probably different depending on your carrier, mine is 87.8mb. Liquid looks cool, but from the thread, there's a couple bugs that need ironing out before I can use it, like no bass with BT audio. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 29, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> 1- Of the Slim ROM
> 
> 2- Well pretty close to thebest I've ever used.

Click to collapse



Dunno, I looked and saw kernel 3.48 or something...  out of date...

dangit, i just finished getting everything setup...  I'll try that one next...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 29, 2012)

Also, if you do flash slim, use the KT kernel, it's pretty smooth. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 29, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Also, if you do flash slim, use the KT kernel, it's pretty smooth.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I am...  I have to have UV...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I am...  I have to have UV...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I was able to UV it quite a bit. I liked how it actually reset itself after rebooting twice when I went a little too far (had it set to apply 10 seconds after boot, didn't get to it fast enough the first time). OC'ed to 1.7ghz using the ktoonservative governor, best combination of battery+performance I've tried so far, smartassv2 was a little laggy. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 29, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Yeah, I was able to UV it quite a bit. I liked how it actually reset itself after rebooting twice when I went a little too far (had it set to apply 10 seconds after boot, didn't get to it fast enough the first time). OC'ed to 1.7ghz using the ktoonservative governor, best combination of battery+performance I've tried so far, smartassv2 was a little laggy.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've got screenshots of my UV settings if you want to try them...  can't guarantee they'll work for you, I have a special phone that UVs really low...  i'm using sio and a modified pegasusq


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 29, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Probably different depending on your carrier, mine is 87.8mb. Liquid looks cool, but from the thread, there's a couple bugs that need ironing out before I can use it, like no bass with BT audio.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't have ears... so I guess the base isn't an issue:cyclops:

The only problems I've seen reported (other then the base) are pretty much operator error


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I've got screenshots of my UV settings if you want to try them...  can't guarantee they'll work for you, I have a special phone that UVs really low...  i'm using sio and a modified pegasusq

Click to collapse



Modified pegasusq? What is it? Only see pegasusq on the list, unless it's called something completely different. What kind of battery life do you get with it? And sure, post the screens, I'll try it out. Still not too sure about the i/o schedulers, I know what they each do but no idea which one works better, just using cfq for now. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky is gonna make baked ziti.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



make the 17 hours drive and bring me some plz...  im hungry...  bring some beer too...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 29, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I don't have ears... so I guess the base isn't an issue:cyclops:
> 
> The only problems I've seen reported (other then the base) are pretty much operator error

Click to collapse



I guess not. I use BT audio a fair amount though, so it would be a bit of an issue. Tbh, I don't see much about it that makes me want to leave slim for it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 29, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I guess not. I use BT audio a fair amount though, so it would be a bit of an issue. Tbh, I don't see much about it that makes me want to leave slim for it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:good::good:

It was just a suggestion for Quasi... wanting a change


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 29, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Modified pegasusq? What is it? Only see pegasusq on the list, unless it's called something completely different. What kind of battery life do you get with it? And sure, post the screens, I'll try it out. Still not too sure about the i/o schedulers, I know what they each do but no idea which one works better, just using cfq for now.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



pegasusq is one of sammys multicore governers...  modified meaning i tweaked it some in ktweaker...  theres a link to a really good thread on the different schedulers and governors in the 2nd or 3rd post of the kt thread...  i get about a day and a half sometimes 2 days with a few hours screentime...

here's 17 and a half hours with 51% left....







i'm not gonna clutter the thread with uv pics, so here they are zipped up...

View attachment MaSettins.zip


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 29, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> :good::good:
> 
> It was just a suggestion for Quasi... wanting a change

Click to collapse



I'll try it out when I get tired of this ROM, definitely. It looks pretty interesting. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> pegasusq is one of sammys multicore governers...  theres a link to a really good thread on the different schedulers and governors in the 2nd or 3rd post of the kt thread...  i get about a day and a half sometimes 2 days with a few hours screentime...
> 
> here's 17 and a half hours with 51% left....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 29, 2012)

Screwing around with UV, looks like this is the lowest I can go without it locking up. Not quite as good as yours, but not bad either. 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 29, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Modified pegasusq?
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i tweaked it some in ktweaker...  i'll get screenshots of that f you want it...  before that i used cfq and ktoonservative...  too many different combos to try, so i stick to one of the two...

---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Screwing around with UV, looks like this is the lowest I can go without it locking up. Not quite as good as yours, but not bad either.
> View attachment 1522418
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



was that from my screenshots?  just looked at mine...  im lower than that...  try changing to sio and pegasusq....  gimme a sec ill get new screenshots...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i tweaked it some in ktweaker...  i'll get screenshots of that f you want it...  before that i used cfq and ktoonservative...  too many different combos to try, so i stick to one of the two...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, that was my screenshot that I just took. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> make the 17 hours drive and bring me some plz...  im hungry...  bring some beer too...

Click to collapse



Ok. Or I could send it all via Snowflake air... 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 29, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> No, that was my screenshot that I just took.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



here's my current settings with the modified pegasusq

View attachment currentsettings.zip



Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. Or I could send it all via Snowflake air...
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



I'll be waiting...  need food...  but so lazy...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 29, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i tweaked it some in ktweaker...  i'll get screenshots of that f you want it...  before that i used cfq and ktoonservative...  too many different combos to try, so i stick to one of the two...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Screenshots of your pegasusq tweaks would be great, not sure what all the settings do. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 29, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Screenshots of your pegasusq tweaks would be great, not sure what all the settings do.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



one post up...  the uv is different also...  i have like 5 settings files, i sent screenshots of an older one...  sorry...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

He got lazy. Ordered the baked ziti (with chicken parmesan) from pizza masters instead. 
Lazy sparky is lazy. 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 29, 2012)

sup mafia...

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 29, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 30, 2012)

It's quiet here tonight


----------



## trell959 (Nov 30, 2012)

Very quiet indeed...

Sent from my SGH-I897


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 30, 2012)

very VERY Quiet...

Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 30, 2012)

What yall doing?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## werked (Nov 30, 2012)

Hidy hooooo


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

werked said:


> Hidy hooooo

Click to collapse



Hi. How are you? 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 30, 2012)

werked said:


> Hidy hooooo

Click to collapse



Hey werked


----------



## werked (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi. How are you?
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Good.... Except for being at work, thanks. 


U?? 




prototype7 said:


> Hey werked

Click to collapse



Hey hey


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

werked said:


> Good.... Except for being at work, thanks.
> 
> 
> U??
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm okay. Painkillers (disclaimer: his own prescription) have sent Sparky to bed early....everybird is asleep....I'm all alone (sort of) 

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think I'll go with the cup of tea....No homicide included. 

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I think I'll go with the cup of tea....No homicide included.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



According to Google, that is not an option. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> According to Google, that is not an option.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Google isn't the boss of me! 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## werked (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Google isn't the boss of me!
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Google is the boss of everyone.... Erm.... Me thinks they have plan to take over world.


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

werked said:


> Google is the boss of everyone.... Erm.... Me thinks they have plan to take over world.

Click to collapse



They will be pretty much everywhere soon enough. Watch governments trying to please them so they can get our information in the near future *puts his tin foil hat on*

Morning  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

good nap... very good nap...  time for a little drink...  jase you there?  give me a couple hours...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

werked said:


> Google is the boss of everyone.... Erm.... Me thinks they have plan to take over world.

Click to collapse







Nope. Snowflake will not listen to teh Google. She is her own bird and does what she wants....when she wants! 

Snowflake approved this message

---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> good nap... very good nap...  time for a little drink...  jase you there?  give me a couple hours...

Click to collapse



Are you starting trouble again? 

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nope. Snowflake will not listen to teh Google. She is her own bird and does what she wants....when she wants!
> 
> Snowflake approved this message
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What in the world am I drinking?  I guess MS pulled back the 6% limit...






---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------

@werked I thought about you when I saw these...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

Soo....the 8044 (Lincoln) is officially back on the road (although, technically it's not the same car  )
Sparky's got his (work) car back! 

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## werked (Nov 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> What in the world am I drinking?  I guess MS pulled back the 6% limit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I saw that, meant to respond.... Was takin a nap.  those are pretty cool!!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

werked said:


> I saw that, meant to respond.... Was takin a nap.  those are pretty cool!!

Click to collapse



Hey I watch Pawn Stars a lot, and they always say any firearm made before 1899 isn't regulated by the Federal Gov't and doesn't require papers...  So does that mean as a felon I just need to buy a really old gun?

I'm no multi-millionare mogul, but money is at my disposal...  I'm gonna show the legal system what a middle-class white boy can do...  I'm gonna get my freedoms back...  Yea felony DUI is bad mmkay, but theres no reason my 2nd amendment rights should forever be gone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Hey I watch Pawn Stars a lot, and they always say any firearm made before 1899 isn't regulated by the Federal Gov't and doesn't require papers...  So does that mean as a felon I just need to buy a really old gun?
> 
> I'm no multi-millionare mogul, but money is at my disposal...  I'm gonna show the legal system what a middle-class white boy can do...  I'm gonna get my freedoms back...  Yea felony DUI is bad mmkay, but theres no reason my 2nd amendment rights should forever be gone...

Click to collapse








Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Hey Skinny. How ya been? 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------

Also....this....
Don't know if I like it yet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi BD!  We don't get to talk as much lately 

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 09:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------

And I like the screeny :thumbup:

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hi BD!  We don't get to talk as much lately
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know. Snowflake haz a sad. She likes your posts. 

How's meatball and spaghetti and the lovely wife doing?


I was going to change the icons...but they sort of match 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I know. Snowflake haz a sad. She likes your posts.
> 
> How's meatball and spaghetti and the lovely wife doing?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Meatball has perfected her hate-face...check this out...












Tell Snowflake hi for me.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Meatball has perfected her hate-face...check this out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have an awesome family man...  Slightly jealous as the Scorpio kicks in...  

@jase

Where you at man?  We have to re-enact things Shakespeare style...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> You have an awesome family man...  Slightly jealous as the Scorpio kicks in...
> 
> @jase
> 
> Where you at man?  We have to re-enact things Shakespeare style...

Click to collapse



Thanks man, that's nice of you to say.  Bro fist.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Meatball has perfected her hate-face...check this out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's such a funny pic 

I will give Snowflake your message in the morning...She's dreaming of millet sprays and bird toys right now...
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> @jase
> 
> Where you at man?  We have to re-enact things Shakespeare style...

Click to collapse



Hmmm? Me? Lurking...I've been working overtime today, so I've had less time to play. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's such a funny pic
> 
> I will give Snowflake your message in the morning...She's dreaming of millet sprays and bird toys right now...
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Ahh, the sweet dreams of a bird.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hmmm? Me? Lurking...I've been working overtime today, so I've had less time to play.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse









Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



A perfect likeness of jase's face on a tiny pillow?!? WOW! 

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Lol.

So apparently stupidity is officially in my family's gene pool. Up until now we've managed to avoid anything too disastrous, but my cousin has proved that she is a noob at life:

So my cousin, we'll call her K. K was dating this great Norwegian guy for 2 years. In February of this year, she decided that she wasn't ready for the next step of the relationship (i.e. marriage) and broke up with him, moved out of state, and started her life over.

At this new location, she meets an old male friend. They hit it off and this past October after only dating for 5 months, she comes up pregnant. The logical solution to this? This past week she got married. -_-

Anyone else see what's wrong with this picture, or am I the only one that thinks a shotgun wedding with a rebound boyfriend while knocked up is a bad idea?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hmmm? Me? Lurking...I've been working overtime today, so I've had less time to play.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



There you are...  You know what mofo?  I'm bout tired of you being in this thread, taking my sh!t, and being OK with it...  You wanna fight?  First two licks are free...

Just playin man...  Volatility sometimes surfaces in my personality...  I kept telling myself I wasn't going to apologize, but I felt / feel it's the right thing to do...  Since I was wrong and all...

I'm smashin all the Scorpio traits...  I'm growing people...

---------- Post added at 11:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> Lol.
> 
> So apparently stupidity is officially in my family's gene pool. Up until now we've managed too avoid anything to disastrous but, my cousin has proved that she is a noob at life:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh wow...  Hopefully it won't come to that...  I hate to say it and get slammed...  but I woulda gone to the clinic, then found a way to justify what I just did...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> There you are...  You know what mofo?  I'm bout tired of you being in this thread, taking my sh!t, and being OK with it...  You wanna fight?  First two licks are free...
> 
> Just playin man...  Volatility sometimes surfaces in my personality...  I kept telling myself I wasn't going to apologize, but I felt / feel it's the right thing to do...  Since I was wrong and all...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, relax. Smoke a join- wait...sorry. Don't do that. *_*

Also...me too (about the clinic). Truthfully her new boyfriend is apparently a decent guy (my family met him over Thanksgiving), but somehow I get the feeling he's less responsible than her.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

Haha. Spent all day owning noobs on minecraft-hg.

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> A perfect likeness of jase's face on a tiny pillow?!? WOW!
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



B*tch please, I wish my handlebars were that fierce. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> B*tch please, I wish my handlebars were that fierce.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Haha. Spent all day owning noobs on minecraft-hg.

Click to collapse



Back in your hole, noob! Git, git!

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Back in your hole, noob! Git, git!
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



No, you. 



Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


>

Click to collapse



Heh. Havent heard that in a while.





Mephikun said:


> No, you.

Click to collapse




Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

No. I are srs. 

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

Trolling the Comcast forums....

http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Basic-Internet-Connectivity-And/Ordered-4-days-ago-and-still-no-speed/td-p/1483391


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> You have an awesome family man...  Slightly jealous as the Scorpio kicks in...
> 
> @jase
> 
> Where you at man?  We have to re-enact things Shakespeare style...

Click to collapse



Hey Quasi. Don't think I had a chance to wish you a Happy Birthday. So here it is: Happy Birthday!  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

Are you people gonna make me wake up snowflake and have her come in this thread?:what::screwy:
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

Dang they get to deleting stuff WAYYY too fast over there...  I am fighting with a douchbag mod tho...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Trolling the Comcast forums....
> 
> http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Basic-...ed-4-days-ago-and-still-no-speed/td-p/1483391

Click to collapse



Which account are you? The OP? 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Hey Quasi. Don't think I had a chance to wish you a Happy Birthday. So here it is: Happy Birthday!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think you did...  Gtalked me...  Thanks!  I'm 32yrs dead...


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I think you did...  Gtalked me...  Thanks!  I'm 32yrs dead...

Click to collapse



Nope, wasn't me  
I'm 29 now. Not far of. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

Snowflake approves of the blue footed booby.
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Nope, wasn't me
> I'm 29 now. Not far of.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Heh, I just turned 47 so...

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Heh, I just turned 47 so...
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



You old git  No wonder you are always grumbling 

Btw, happy birthday to you too whenever it was  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You old git  No wonder you are always grumbling
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yup. I'm a dirty old bastard.

Right granny werked? 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm going to attempt to get some sleep...if I show up here in a few....we will know I was not successful. 
(I'm supposed to be at work at 04:00  )
Night. 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yup. I'm a dirty old bastard.
> 
> Right granny werked?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



If she were, she'd be a GILF...

Hey, centering you sig pic would look better...  just an observation...


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

Bleh. Angreh Kitteh is making weird noises.

Edit: reply 66666

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> If she were, she'd be a GILF...
> 
> Hey, centering you sig pic would look better...  just an observation...

Click to collapse



This makes me curiouser and curiouser as to what Werked looks like.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

Go back a couple hundred pages

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> This makes me curiouser and curiouser as to what Werked looks like.

Click to collapse



Hot. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Hot.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks.jpg

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## werked (Nov 30, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yup. I'm a dirty old bastard.
> 
> Right granny werked?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse











Quasimodem said:


> If she were, she'd be a GILF...
> 
> Hey, centering you sig pic would look better...  just an observation...

Click to collapse



Why thank you, Quasi. I can always count on you to make me feel warm and fuz.... Erm, wait....Make me feel go.... God [email protected]!t....nevermind.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Nov 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> If she were, she'd be a GILF...
> 
> Hey, centering you sig pic would look better...  just an observation...

Click to collapse



whats up quas havent spoke to ya or skinny in a while how yall all been in here?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

Theres a douchebag on the comcast forums editing his posts an deleting mine to make me look stupid...  Trollfest 2012 has just begun...


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> This makes me curiouser and curiouser as to what Werked looks like.

Click to collapse



Page 6468 or so. You'r ewelcome

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

---------- Post added at 01:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 AM ----------




fleurdelisxliv said:


> whats up quas havent spoke to ya or skinny in a while how yall all been in here?

Click to collapse



Heyyy man!

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> whats up quas havent spoke to ya or skinny in a while how yall all been in here?

Click to collapse



I've been able to isolate the AIDS gene, as well as Sickly Cell Anemia, and have a possible cure...  But I got unbanned from XDA, I don't have time for that anymore...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Page 6468 or so. You'r ewelcome

Click to collapse



Yep, lol I had just found it. Thanks though. I took the easier route. 

Photobucket.com ---> User Search ---> Werked ---> Founded


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I've been able to isolate the AIDS gene, as well as Sickly Cell Anemia, and have a possible cure...  But I got unbanned from XDA, I don't have time for that anymore...

Click to collapse



I know the feeling xda addiction>life

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

werked said:


> Why thank you, Quasi. I can always count on you to make me feel warm and fuz.... Erm, wait....Make me feel go.... God [email protected]!t....nevermind.

Click to collapse



You'll always be my favorite werked...


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yep, lol I had just found it. Thanks though. I took the easier route.
> 
> Photobucket.com ---> User Search ---> Werked ---> Founded

Click to collapse



You founded werked? 
I thought her mum and dad did that.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Nov 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Page 6468 or so. You'r ewelcome
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sup meph



Quasimodem said:


> I've been able to isolate the AIDS gene, as well as Sickly Cell Anemia, and have a possible cure...  But I got unbanned from XDA, I don't have time for that anymore...

Click to collapse



lol :laugh:


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You founded werked?
> I thought her mum and dad did that....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Trolled.

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

---------- Post added at 01:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 AM ----------




fleurdelisxliv said:


> sup meph
> 
> 
> 
> lol :laugh:

Click to collapse



Nm, you?

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Nov 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Trolled.
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not much just working a lot and tryin to make it


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey Werked what brand is that AR? Looks like it has a Magpul stock and forgrip but I couldn't make out any marks on the upper or lower as to what brand they are.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

Has anyone ever wondered what it would be like to be every minority in one?  Would that make you a majority?

A gay black jewish amish exile with Indian heritage but roots from all over Europe...  Talk about hybrid...

---------- Post added at 12:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 AM ----------

damn did my sick sense of humor kill thread?

@Skinny, @bobo

sho yo @zzes...  night crew needs to report


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Has anyone ever wondered what it would be like to be every minority in one?  Would that make you a majority?
> 
> A gay black jewish amish exile with Indian heritage but roots from all over Europe...  Talk about hybrid...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would answer but I can't think of an answer that doesn't involve politics so....I will just not answer.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I would answer but I can't think of an answer that doesn't involve politics so....I will just not answer.

Click to collapse



Saying you won't answer is an answer...  :good:


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Has anyone ever wondered what it would be like to be every minority in one?  Would that make you a majority?
> 
> A gay black jewish amish exile with Indian heritage but roots from all over Europe...  Talk about hybrid...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope. I couldn't type I was laughing that hard :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 30, 2012)

Night crew is almost complete.  Muuhahahahaha.


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Night crew is almost complete.  Muuhahahahaha.

Click to collapse



Hmmm, it's 06:44 here, and I'll be in bed in an hour or so, after I have a cup of tea and say hi to the kids.  Night shift over for me. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Hmmm, it's 06:44 here, and I'll be in bed in an hour or so, after I have a cup of tea and say hi to the kids.  Night shift over for me.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I wasn't talking about you.

































Bwahahahahaha, just kidding dude.


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I wasn't talking about you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You nearly made me cry there! So cruel! 

















Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Night crew is almost complete.  Muuhahahahaha.

Click to collapse



Now that's what I'm talkin bout...  Not just night night crew...

I followed everything while I was gone...  It was as dead as the roadkill you see riding around...  It may be time for more recruits...  Gots ta revive this thang....

Just following threads, ShadowLea seems like a good candidate...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Now that's what I'm talkin bout...  Not just night night crew...
> 
> I followed everything while I was gone...  It was as dead as the roadkill you see riding around...  It may be time for more recruits...  Gots ta revive this thang....
> 
> Just following threads, ShadowLea seems like a good candidate...

Click to collapse



Pretty soon, the probationary ones may or may not be named official, so let's not rush it.  Dead thread or not.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 30, 2012)

I would have been online more, but I had to do the whole Thanksgiving thing with the family down in Florida and where I was had almost zero service and no wifi. Then I had to come back and actually work at work and during the week Black Ops 2 took up my boredom time.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Pretty soon, the probationary ones may or may not be named official, so let's not rush it.  Dead thread or not.

Click to collapse



Y u no listen?!

Google Hangout

https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/18a4f20af623f08914c7369586dcd24a072e18a0?authuser=0&hl=en


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Y u no listen?!
> 
> Google Hangout
> 
> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/18a4f20af623f08914c7369586dcd24a072e18a0?authuser=0&hl=en

Click to collapse



Dude, that's gonna be really tricky to do...last time,my wife said that no matter where i was inside or outside, i was keeping her awake doing that....fml.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Y u no listen?!
> 
> Google Hangout
> 
> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/18a4f20af623f08914c7369586dcd24a072e18a0?authuser=0&hl=en

Click to collapse



Well that was painful, lol, I clicked that link by mistake and almost had my ear drums blown out as my volume was all the way up on my headphones.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dude, that's gonna be really tricky to do...last time,my wife said that no matter where i was inside or outside, i was keeping her awake doing that....fml.

Click to collapse



Sigh...  guess it's chatroulette...   I'm bored...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 30, 2012)

Trust me,I'm not happy about it.  I really want a webcam so I can hangout properly.  I'll find a way.  I'll slip stuff into her last glass of water.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Well that was painful, lol, I clicked that link by mistake and almost had my ear drums blown out as my volume was all the way up on my headphones.

Click to collapse



Why's that?  My music is low...  click it again...  i heard a beep...  just figured apple fairies were invading...

---------- Post added at 01:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Trust me,I'm not happy about it.  I really want a webcam so I can hangout properly.  I'll find a way.  I'll slip stuff into her last glass of water.

Click to collapse


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 30, 2012)

Skinny get on, just mute sound. Clickedy click type away.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Why's that?  My music is low...  click it again...  i heard a beep...  just figured apple fairies were invading...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 AM ----------

Click to collapse



and Bingo was his name-O

---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 PM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> Skinny get on, just mute sound. Clickedy click type away.

Click to collapse



alright gimme a few ...gonna go chain-smoke a couple...


----------



## werked (Nov 30, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hey Werked what brand is that AR? Looks like it has a Magpul stock and forgrip but I couldn't make out any marks on the upper or lower as to what brand they are.

Click to collapse



It's a Stag Model 1.  Yes, that's magpul ish


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

werked said:


> It's a Stag Model 1.  Yes, that's magpul ish

Click to collapse



click this

https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/18a4f20af623f08914c7369586dcd24a072e18a0?authuser=0&hl=en


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 30, 2012)

werked said:


> It's a Stag Model 1.  Yes, that's magpul ish

Click to collapse



Vury nice. I'm running a 5.56 Tactical upper with Diamond head sights on a Daniel Defense lower. 


Also you should join us on g+


----------



## werked (Nov 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> click this
> 
> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/18a4f20af623f08914c7369586dcd24a072e18a0?authuser=0&hl=en

Click to collapse



At work 







StormMcCloud said:


> Vury nice. I'm running a 5.56 Tactical upper with Diamond head sights on a Daniel Defense lower.
> 
> 
> Also you should join us on g+

Click to collapse



Sounds sweet. :thumbup: I like mine, shoots straight and didn't break tha bank.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 30, 2012)

werked said:


> At work
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is all that matters right? 

I should put up a pic of one of my guns that might make you Jelly, lol. I have a Springfield M1 Garand. It's my baby.


----------



## werked (Nov 30, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> That is all that matters right?
> 
> I should put up a pic of one of my guns that might make you Jelly, lol. I have a Springfield M1 Garand. It's my baby.

Click to collapse



 doooooo itttt.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 30, 2012)

werked said:


> doooooo itttt.

Click to collapse



Here ya go, the one pic I had of it on facebook.


----------



## werked (Nov 30, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Here ya go, the one pic I had of it on facebook.

Click to collapse



dats real nice.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 30, 2012)

werked said:


> dats real nice.

Click to collapse



Thank you ma'am! She is my baby, I can shoot the b**ls off a gnat with it.


----------



## werked (Nov 30, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Thank you ma'am! She is my baby, I can shoot the b**ls off a gnat with it.

Click to collapse



Sweet!!  I want one now. 
This is on my Christmas list, hoping Santa is feeling real generous this year. Yea right


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 30, 2012)

werked said:


> Sweet!!  I want one now.
> This is on my Christmas list, hoping Santa is feeling real generous this year. Yea right  giantgun.jpg

Click to collapse



Very nice.

My dream gun.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 30, 2012)

Well chatting with Quasi and Skinny was entertaining. Stupid people showing up for work forced me to have to leave tough.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Morning mafia. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Nov 30, 2012)

*ahem ahem*
Can I have a moment of silence? I wish to say something...

{looks around dead thread, then continues}

First of all, I become one year old on xda a week or two back... 
And I want to say, I appreciate wholeheartedly how much this forum full of semi-anonymous users has done for me...
From starting off as a complete n00b to now finally having a slight understanding of how things work, I've learned A LOT...
And it would not have been possible without the people who frequent these parts... :beer:
So, I would like to raise a toast, to all the wonderful people around here, who post here, who lurk here (not restricted to this thread only, just placing it here since it felt the best place to do so)
And who overall, make sure this place remains great...
I do not post as much as I read & see things around here, but I do make it a point, every day, to catch up on all my subscribed threads, answer a few pm's, and maybe even help a newbie or two...
I can only imagine how different would my life be today, had I not googled that one fine day 
Thanks for the one year, productively spent 

Cheers!


And oh, Happy Birthday to myself 
Legal Adult, ftw!


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

a.cid said:


> And oh, Happy Birthday to myself
> Legal Adult, ftw!

Click to collapse



Happy birthday man:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: legal beers

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## cascabel (Nov 30, 2012)

happy bday a.cid. :beer:

hola everyone. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## werked (Nov 30, 2012)

a.cid said:


> And oh, Happy Birthday to myself
> Legal Adult, ftw!

Click to collapse



BEERSSSS :beer::beer: happy birthday.


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

a.cid said:


> *ahem ahem*
> Can I have a moment of silence? I wish to say something...
> 
> {looks around dead thread, then continues}
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy bday acid.


----------



## werked (Nov 30, 2012)

Nap time. 
Hope you all have Wonderful day.


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

werked said:


> Nap time.
> Hope you all have Wonderful day.

Click to collapse



While it's in your mind of rifles. This is what I want. With a stock made by my grandpa.







Springfield .308 M14






One of the few rifles with auto workings that are just as accurate and durable as a bolt action.

Night werked.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Happy Birthday to myself
> Legal Adult, ftw!

Click to collapse



I know I'm probably not welcome around these parts anymore, but, I had to stop in to give you a birthday beer!  Hope its a good one man! :beer::beer::beer:

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 30, 2012)

a.cid said:


> *ahem ahem*
> Can I have a moment of silence? I wish to say something...
> 
> {looks around dead thread, then continues}
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy birthday a.cid!!


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 30, 2012)

a.cid said:


> *ahem ahem*
> And oh, Happy Birthday to myself
> Legal Adult, ftw!

Click to collapse


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Nov 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Happy birthday a.cid!!

Click to collapse



How do you know it actually is GIS birthday 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> I know I'm probably not welcome around these parts anymore, but, I had to stop in to give you a birthday beer!  Hope its a good one man! :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Yeah seriously you need to stop posting in here. If you feel the need to say something to somebody here, please pm them. You lost all respect and welcome you had from the people here.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Not trying to start an argument... but you really can't stop me...  if you don't like it, put me on your ignore list...  I wasn't coming in to cause problems, but of course, your childish attitude takes over yet again... last you'll hear from me...

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Not trying to start an argument... but you really can't stop me...  if you don't like it, put me on your ignore list...  I wasn't coming in to cause problems, but of course, your childish attitude takes over yet again... last you'll hear from me...
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Bye bye kiddo


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Not trying to start an argument... but you really can't stop me...  if you don't like it, put me on your ignore list...  I wasn't coming in to cause problems, but of course, your childish attitude takes over yet again... you could also try not responding and then I would have no reason to post again...  now go ahead and pm "the brotherhood" and tell on me again... see if I care... last you'll hear from me...
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Yeah? gtfo...

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Not trying to start an argument... but you really can't stop me...  if you don't like it, put me on your ignore list...  I wasn't coming in to cause problems, but of course, your childish attitude takes over yet again... you could also try not responding and then I would have no reason to post again...  now go ahead and pm "the brotherhood" and tell on me again... see if I care... last you'll hear from me...
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



The only one acting childish here is you. We just clearly state that we don't want you in here. Go be an ass on another thread



boborone said:


> Yeah seriously you need to stop posting in here. If you feel the need to say something to somebody here, please pm them. You lost all respect and welcome you had from the people here.

Click to collapse



this ^


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Yeah? gtfo...
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Haha you caught it before the edit. Gold star for meph. Eh he's just another cry baby rc.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> The only one acting chireldish here is you. We just clearly state that we don't want you in here. Go be an ass on another thread
> 
> 
> 
> this ^

Click to collapse




Really, me saying happy birthday is childish...  that's a new one...
___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> The only one acting childish here is you. We just clearly state that we don't want you in here. Go be an ass on another thread
> 
> 
> 
> this ^

Click to collapse



I know right. Cause saying "please" and telling a person you had "respect and welcome" towards them is childish. :silly:


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

Morning Dex, bobo meph

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


>

Click to collapse



So what's the new news. We've known that for while now.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Haha you caught it before the edit. Gold star for meph. Eh he's just another cry baby rc.

Click to collapse





boborone said:


> I know right. Cause saying "please" and telling a person you had "respect and welcome" towards them is childish. :silly:

Click to collapse



haha, yeah.. whatever



jugg1es said:


> Morning Dex, bobo meph
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse



heya jugg1es
good afternoon


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Haha you caught it before the edit. Gold star for meph. Eh he's just another cry baby rc.

Click to collapse











jugg1es said:


> Morning Dex, bobo meph
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse



'llo

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning Dex, bobo meph
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse



Aren't you in England? It's afternoon there. But dex is in Greece. He's afternoon.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> So what's the new news. We've known that for while now.

Click to collapse



Gotta give it to ya, that was pretty funny...  alright thanks for giving me an entertaining morning before my daughter woke up...  
___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Gotta give it to ya, that was pretty funny...  alright thanks for giving me an entertaining morning before my daughter woke up...
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Seriously? GTFO

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## a.cid (Nov 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Happy birthday man:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: legal beers
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse







cascabel said:


> happy bday a.cid. :beer:
> 
> hola everyone.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse






werked said:


> BEERSSSS :beer::beer: happy birthday.

Click to collapse






boborone said:


> Happy bday acid.

Click to collapse






flastnoles11 said:


> I know I'm probably not welcome around these parts anymore, but, I had to stop in to give you a birthday beer!  Hope its a good one man! :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse






dexter93 said:


> Happy birthday a.cid!!

Click to collapse






ronnie498 said:


>

Click to collapse



Thank you all guys!

And, if I may, can we all guys please not fight over things?
Please?
Just one day maybe?




-DarkKnight- said:


> How do you know it actually is GIS birthday
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Coz I said so?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Aren't you in England? It's afternoon there. But dex is in Greece. He's afternoon.

Click to collapse



Yeh it's afternoon here I just refuse to accept that fact

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Thank you all guys!
> 
> And, if I may, can we all guys please not fight over things?
> Please?
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy birfdai

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Yeh it's afternoon here I just refuse to accept that fact
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse



Is all of GB in the same time zone?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Is all of GB in the same time zone?

Click to collapse



Yup it's only a little lump of land in the north sea. 

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Yup it's only a little lump of land in the north sea.
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse



Then it's afternoon. Wake up and smell the roses!


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

Fooooooood. I need et

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Happy bday a.cid! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

Lol... Apex seems to have gathered all of the childish members of the site. 

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 AM ----------

Beware of children. Seems they're planning on spamming us

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

It doesn't help when you wade in there and stir it up

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> It doesn't help when you wade in there and stir it up
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse



Juggles if fcking right meph. You need to stop with this sht right now douche bag. Leave the god dang thing alone. Why the hell do you feel the need to cause trouble when a muffin comes in here. You ARE NOT a member here. You DO NOT speak for this organization. You NEED to stop.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

You know what? Fxck apex. If he wasn't so butthurt he wouldn't have started the thread. Honestly? My opinion? They spam our thread, we see how they feel.

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## a.cid (Nov 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Happy birfdai
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Thanks man!
Though, get a better keyboard...

P.s. and stop engaging others
Today atleast...







prototype7 said:


> Happy bday a.cid!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks man!


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

Deal with the trolls yourself, I'm done.

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

And that reminds me. Acid made a request. It's his birthday. Why not honor it meph. Chill out and celebrate.

Again happy bday acid. Good luck acid on this, your day of birth.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

Btw, doesn't mean done with the trolls. Done with this thread. You all treat me like **** all the time and I don't deserve it. I try to help, **** goes south.

Bye.

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Btw, doesn't mean done with the trolls. Done with this thread. You all treat me like **** all the time and I don't deserve it. I try to help, **** goes south.
> 
> Bye.
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



K. Bye. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

@bobo I understand why you all are upset with me and I accept that.  I hope that one day we can put this behind us and be friends.  I am actually a pretty chill fun loving guy as I susppect you are also.  

I like pretty much every memeber of the gli (excpet the one that just stormed out of your thread like a baby) and I am truly sorry for what caused you to dislike me. 

I had a very bad day on the day in question and vented my frustrations in the complete wrong direction. I am truly sorry for this and you can rest assured it won't happen again man...  take this apology and do what you please with it, but I honestly hope that you and the rest of the gli will forgive me for the harsh words that I spoke in here the other day!

Now I will back out of this thread and won't be back unless I get the ok from the gli members here...  I am sorry guys... and bobo, I posted this here also because I figured I would apologize to everyone here...  sorry, I won't be back if that's what you want...

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Btw, doesn't mean done with the trolls. Done with this thread. You all treat me like **** all the time and I don't deserve it. I try to help, **** goes south.
> 
> Bye.
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



first things first..
1. Like boborone said, you aren't part of this yet... don't make statements 
2. Why feed the troll in the first place?

bye.. and see ya


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 30, 2012)

Sigh....you people and your drama 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

Happy birthday a.cid.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## K.A. (Nov 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday a.cid :laugh:


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Sigh....you people and your drama
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Yup. I've finished all my popcorn  Have some? 


A.cid, happy BDay lad! Go and have a legal beer! Or two  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Sigh....you people and your drama
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



+10^10


----------



## cascabel (Nov 30, 2012)

hello there everyone.  
just chilling and drinking with my uncle. what are you all up to? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## K.A. (Nov 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> +10^10

Click to collapse



Or 0/0.. = Infinity, i.e.


----------



## codeknight11 (Nov 30, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Or 0/0.. = Infinity, i.e.

Click to collapse



0 divided by any no. is 0
But any no. divided by 0 is infinity.

So 0/0 = infero :silly:


Sent from my N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## K.A. (Nov 30, 2012)

tj_droid said:


> 0 divided by any no. is 0
> But any no. divided by 0 is infinity.
> 
> So 0/0 = infero :silly:
> ...

Click to collapse



Any number(except zero) divided by zero is undefined, dumbass..


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Nov 30, 2012)

So...I leave for the evening and the trolls come out to play?

What am I the troll herder? Geezus people, the *****ing, griping, **** waving asshat contests need to stop. They just make XDA look terrible. (And I say **** saving because in general the female members of this thread are at least mature enough to not drag out pointless arguments)

You all do realize that with as many views as this site (and this thread) gets that this conversation is indexed on Google in record time? Don't believe me, look for yourself.

All the nonsense needs to stop. If a non-member wants to legitimately say happy birthday where a member is most likely to see it, let it go. By starting an argument you keep him around longer and perpetuate the issue.

Also, add him to your ignore list. Boom. Problem solved.

Sent from my throne in Hell.

P.S. Oh, and don't try to ignore me: I can't be.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Sigh....you people and your drama
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



It's way too tiring.. and I'm quite fed up with it...

Stop the drama guys.. once and for all
please


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> It's way too tiring.. and I'm quite fed up with it...
> 
> Stop the drama guys.. once and for all
> please

Click to collapse



Hi Dex. I added you on Flickr, so I could see all your photos when you post something new....(and they are all very nice)

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## a.cid (Nov 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Sigh....you people and your drama
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Sorry, that wasn't my intention 







Babydoll25 said:


> Happy birthday a.cid.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse






King ACE said:


> Happy Birthday a.cid :laugh:

Click to collapse






tinky1 said:


> A.cid, happy BDay lad! Go and have a legal beer! Or two
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thank you guys!
'Tis was a nice day today...
Bunked college and classes...
After Friday prayers, distributed sweets to the poor and everyone that was gathered around our local mosque...
Met up with a few old friends and had a nice clan Counter-strike, like old times 
Wrapping up the day with a quite family dinner and loads of KFC!

Party on Saturday, Sunday and Monday!
Wooot!


----------



## K.A. (Nov 30, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Sorry, that wasn't my intention
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great.. :good:
Damn. I love the KFC there...I visit Mumbai every year and KFC is always on my wishlist.
But finally we got our KFC too :laugh:


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Great.. :good:
> Damn. I love the KFC there...I visit Mumbai every year and KFC is always on my wishlist.
> But finally we got our KFC too :laugh:

Click to collapse



Haven't had KFC for years. I love Big Tasty in McD when they do it..... Mmmmmmmmm. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Haven't had KFC for years. I love Big Tasty in McD when they do it..... Mmmmmmmmm.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah I find the fried chicken at my local Hannaford to be much better than kfc.

Mmmmmmmmm

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## K.A. (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Haven't had KFC for years. I love Big Tasty in McD when they do it..... Mmmmmmmmm.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Too used to the McDs here  KFC coming up in a week :excited:


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Shut up about KFC, I'm hungry! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh sht acid, I forgot you're not Hindu. Daym India and their 600 religions and 8000 languages.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 30, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Great.. :good:
> Damn. I love the KFC there...I visit Mumbai every year and KFC is always on my wishlist.
> But finally we got our KFC too :laugh:

Click to collapse



Where'd you live?

If its any consolation, I'm still waiting for my first Starbucks, even though its just half an hour away 






tinky1 said:


> Haven't had KFC for years. I love Big Tasty in McD when they do it..... Mmmmmmmmm.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Idk about there, but McD here is restricted to birgers and some wraps...
Tomorrow is McD treat for college friends 






Mephikun said:


> Yeah I find the fried chicken at my local Hannaford to be much better than kfc.
> 
> Mmmmmmmmm
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Better stuff here too, but KFC does home delivery


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Great.. :good:
> Damn. I love the KFC there...I visit Mumbai every year and KFC is always on my wishlist.
> But finally we got our KFC too :laugh:

Click to collapse



India News Report On KFC


----------



## a.cid (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh sht acid, I forgot you're not Hindu. Daym India and their 600 religions and 8000 languages.

Click to collapse



Yeah lol, though I did understand the intentions behind the Ganesha video..
Thanks brah!


----------



## cascabel (Nov 30, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Shut up about KFC, I'm hungry!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+1

stop with the food talk. it's midnight here and i doubt there's a kfc or mcD open at this hour. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

cascabel said:


> +1
> 
> stop with the food talk. it's midnight here and i doubt there's a kfc or mcD open at this hour.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm already hungry enough lulz

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Yeah lol, though I did understand the intentions behind the Ganesha video..
> Thanks brah!

Click to collapse



Thanks. I should have remembered cause I thought of you when that guy died last week. He wasn't exactly the peaceful kind.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Dex. I added you on Flickr, so I could see all your photos when you post something new....(and they are all very nice)
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



Yeah, I got a notification 
thanks sis


----------



## K.A. (Nov 30, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Where'd you live?
> 
> If its any consolation, I'm still waiting for my first Starbucks, even though its just half an hour away
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Baroda..
Exactly  fed up of eating the same burgers, lol 

---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------




boborone said:


> India News Report On KFC

Click to collapse



And just when i'm about to have my dinner, which coincidentally includes chicken curry and rice, you had to post THIS. :banghead:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 30, 2012)

Cold morning....working in a freezer absolutely sucks when its raining outside.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Baroda..
> Exactly  fed up of eating the same burgers, lol
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



You're welcome.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

I guess they truly hate me now... lol...

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I guess they truly hate me now... lol...
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



No one hates you. :beer:





Snowflake approved this message

---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 AM ----------








Snowflake approved this message


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No one hates you. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Apex does, and a few others now due to the **** he's spreading. Flast and Apex both have me ignored.

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No one hates you. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First person I added to any ignore list on any forum. This is weird cause you still see where they posted, it just hides the post. What is the point of that? Why get notified of someone you have "ignored" has posted?

---------- Post added at 10:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 AM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> No one hates you. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Love the pokemon!


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Apex does, and a few others now due to the **** he's spreading. Flast and Apex both have me ignored.
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Honestly, it's their choice to put you on that list. Just think of it as you don't have to deal with them anymore. 

Maybe just don't go in that thread....

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Honestly, it's their choice to put you on that list. Just think of it as you don't have to deal with them anymore.
> 
> Maybe just don't go in that thread....
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



Lol now bobo. It's okay. I didn't lik ehim anyways

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Honestly, it's their choice to put you on that list. Just think of it as you don't have to deal with them anymore.
> 
> Maybe just don't go in that thread....
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



Or just stop doing stupid things and posting stupid replies.... 

Honestly Meph, you are asking for it. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

I am now on 5 ignore lists.

This is the life. 

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I am now on 5 ignore lists.
> 
> This is the life.
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Maybe it's time you got the message? 1 ignore list is nothing. 3 is something. 5 is a concern I say. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Maybe it's time you got the message? 1 ignore list is nothing. 3 is something. 5 is a concern I say.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well that's even dumber, so you get notified that someone has put you on their ignore list?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Maybe it's time you got the message? 1 ignore list is nothing. 3 is something. 5 is a concern I say.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Been on two for a long time. Then apex, then flast, then bobo... I wonder who is next 

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

---------- Post added at 11:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------




boborone said:


> Well that's even dumber, so you get notified that someone has put you on their ignore list?

Click to collapse



No, but I can read

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## cascabel (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Maybe it's time you got the message? 1 ignore list is nothing. 3 is something. 5 is a concern I say.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



^this

meph, i got absolutely NOTHING against you. we're cool. you know that. just listen to these guys and girl bro.  

why can't we all just get along? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 30, 2012)

afanoon ya'll

I see Mephikun has been put into the penilty box... but is still online

Bobo, that was quite the smack down But well played sir:good:






On another note, does anybody have any links for a super great deal on 256gb to 512gb ssd's? I keep looking, but don't see any real steals.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 30, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34847934&postcount=2690


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> afanoon ya'll
> 
> I see Mephikun has been put into the penilty box... but is still online
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Heard the samsung 256 went on a huge sale for black friday. Missed that one. Other than that, maybe ask in the computer thread. Those guys might know, or quasi and skinny if they see your post.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34847934&postcount=2690

Click to collapse



If I see any more confrontations or issues between both of you guys..Ima merge both threads for teh LULZ and to prove a point....that all of your bases are belong to me 

Thanks for doing this Dexter...you've proven to be a smart Don


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Heard the samsung 256 went on a huge sale for black friday. Missed that one. Other than that, maybe ask in the computer thread. Those guys might know, or quasi and skinny if they see your post.

Click to collapse



Thanx mate



M_T_M said:


> If I see any more confrontations or issues between both of you guys..Ima merge both threads for teh LULZ and to prove a point....that all of your bases are belong to me
> 
> Thanks for doing this Dexter...you've proven to be a smart Don

Click to collapse



WOW is that the industrial Shop Vac I hear powering up


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> If I see any more confrontations or issues between both of you guys..Ima merge both threads for teh LULZ and to prove a point....that all of your bases are belong to me
> 
> Thanks for doing this Dexter...you've proven to be a smart Don

Click to collapse



Lmao. Dooooooo eeeeeeeet! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

Well I'm glad to see things have quietened down since I left work

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Well that's even dumber, so you get notified that someone has put you on their ignore list?

Click to collapse



I don't think you get notified, but it's easy to figure out. 

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## cascabel (Nov 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well I'm glad to see things have quietened down since I left work
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse



where have you been? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> If I see any more confrontations or issues between both of you guys..Ima merge both threads for teh LULZ and to prove a point....that all of your bases are belong to me
> 
> Thanks for doing this Dexter...you've proven to be a smart Don

Click to collapse



Step 1: merge threads
Step 2: see mass confusion
Step 4: LULZ!
Step 5: angry muffins and bananas start spreading mayhem in the thread, but in the rest of OT too
Step 6: ???
Step 7: R.I.P. XDA 

or... maybe leave it as is  

 M_T_M :highfive:


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Step 1: merge threads
> Step 2: see mass confusion
> Step 4: LULZ!
> Step 5: angry muffins and bananas start spreading mayhem in the thread, but in the rest of OT too
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Gli.
Apologies to those who'll already be offended by my posting here.
I have an offer you can't refuse. 
I say Gli and the frat get together and spam the M_T_M thread.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Hi Gli.
> Apologies to those who'll already be offended by my posting here.
> I have an offer you can't refuse.
> I say Gli and the frat get together and spam the M_T_M thread.

Click to collapse



Nice idea...too bad it's already full of spam....

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nice idea...too bad it's already full of spam....
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Indeed. :laugh:


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 30, 2012)

You forgot:
8- MTM laughs hysterically and still not a care was given
9-Muffins and bananas are not living beings so..lies!!
10-????
11-MUCH PROFIT!!!
:silly::silly:


dexter93 said:


> Step 1: merge threads
> Step 2: see mass confusion
> Step 4: LULZ!
> Step 5: angry muffins and bananas start spreading mayhem in the thread, but in the rest of OT too
> ...

Click to collapse



I triple banana muffin dare ya to dooooooooooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!! 


krushnam said:


> Hi Gli.
> Apologies to those who'll already be offended by my posting here.
> I have an offer you can't refuse.
> I say Gli and the frat get together and spam the M_T_M thread.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Hi Gli.
> Apologies to those who'll already be offended by my posting here.
> I have an offer you can't refuse.
> I say Gli and the frat get together and spam the M_T_M thread.

Click to collapse





Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



that moment when a sig is more than enough to get your point across. :thumbup:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

This whole brouhaha had given me a headache. Many of you know.....I DON'T NEED ANOTHER ONE! 

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

Found my new crush











http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suzanne_Malveaux

CNN still based out of Atlanta?


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

Tbh, id love to see a merger! Would be fun for a day or two. Just warn me in advance please, need to stock up popcorn. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

OMG THERE IS 2 OF THEM


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

cascabel said:


> where have you been?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well since I left work I have things to do like spend at least some time with chops, have dinner etc 

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 30, 2012)

bobo what about Whitney on ch 11


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> bobo what about Whitney on ch 11

Click to collapse



Eh Russ Martin can have her. I liked the old traffic reporter they had before they made her loose all the weight. Had a figure a couple years ago, then got rail skinny and was just bones. Whitney looks good though. Just not my type. I like some meat.


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> OMG THERE IS 2 OF THEM

Click to collapse



That woman was already soooo annoying.
Now there's TWO of her?!??!!!
This is the stuff of nightmares. 
And I have to sleep soon. (It's 12 AM here)

I do notice that her twin (who doesn't work in broadcast journalism) has a better voice than her.
Not so rough and chronic smoker type....


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

Or Jennifer Lopez, the weather lady from ch 5. Not sure if she is still there, but she shares more than just the name with the famous JLo.

---------- Post added at 12:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 PM ----------




krushnam said:


> That woman was already soooo annoying.
> Now there's TWO of her?!??!!!
> This is the stuff of nightmares.
> And I have to sleep soon. (It's 12 AM here)
> ...

Click to collapse



I do like her sister's voice more, but neither of em have a bad voice imo.


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Or Jennifer Lopez, the weather lady from ch 5. Not sure if she is still there, but she shares more than just the name with the famous JLO.

Click to collapse



Oh yeah your right, nope she left ch 5


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Tbh, id love to see a merger! Would be fun for a day or two. Just warn me in advance please, need to stock up popcorn.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



and beef jerky beef jerky treat


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Oh yeah your right, nope she left ch 5

Click to collapse



I'm just glad they finally got rid of the hog that used to do the weather. I think she banished to 33. How would like that? Do the weather for 15 yrs on a channel and you gain 40 lbs on an already obese stature, and they drop you like yesterday's garbage.

But man I do miss waking up to Lopez doing the weather.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 30, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> bobo what about Whitney on ch 11

Click to collapse



Is she a sports announcer? She looks and has the same name as a chick from the Red Sox org


EDIT:

My bad... her name was Watney


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

Nobody gave her attention, but really the only attention anybody gets is from Russ Martin and he's all about what's on top. No gratitude for what's behind em.

---------- Post added at 12:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------




TonyStark said:


> Is she a sports announcer? She looks and has the same name as a chick from the Red Sox org
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...

Click to collapse



Blonde white girls with non brown eyes on tv. They all look the same. Mistake is forgiven. 

---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------




TonyStark said:


> Is she a sports announcer? She looks and has the same name as a chick from the Red Sox org
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...

Click to collapse



Blonde white girls with non brown eyes on tv. They all look the same. Mistake is forgiven. 

If not on TV, then they look different. And that's when they look good. I am not at all into what the media thinks a good looking blonde should be.


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> and beef jerky beef jerky treat

Click to collapse



Lol. Brilliant film. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> and beef jerky beef jerky treat

Click to collapse



Superb, has me in fits every time I see it

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Superb, has me in fits every time I see it
> 
> “I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”

Click to collapse



My Boy is approaching age where he could enjoy a lot of "classic" films. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

damnit...  sh!t went down and I wasn't here for it?  can i get a recap?


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> damnit...  sh!t went down and I wasn't here for it?  can i get a recap?

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 30, 2012)

Afternoon Mafia..

 Ugh I hate rent and I am feeling down today.. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Afternoon Mafia..
> 
> Ugh I hate rent and I am feeling down today..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



maybe a game of pool?  it works now...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> maybe a game of pool?  it works now...

Click to collapse



OK sounds good.. you host?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lol. Brilliant film.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dang. What flick is that? Video don't say. Is it that Eddie Murphy movie where he's king of some African place?? Don't remember the name...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> OK sounds good.. you host?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



8-ball 9-foot

Quasi with capital Q


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Dang. What flick is that? Video don't say. Is it that Eddie Murphy movie where he's king of some African place?? Don't remember the name...

Click to collapse



Coming to America. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Dang. What flick is that? Video don't say. Is it that Eddie Murphy movie where he's king of some African place?? Don't remember the name...

Click to collapse



It's trading places. It's the clip where the try to steal the Orange crop forecast

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Coming to America.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks :good:


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCERfa8LcS4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> It's trading places. It's the clip where the try to steal the Orange crop forecast
> 
> “I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”

Click to collapse



Ooh it's got Dan Aykroyd...
*Who you gonna call?!??*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



+1

I approve of this message.

You need moar guns, btw.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



The world's most useless emergency kit


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



With her, who wouldn't? *wag eyebrows*:good:


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> The world's most useless emergency kit

Click to collapse



It's Snowflake approved though. 

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

anyone for pool?


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 30, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



who dat?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's Snowflake approved though.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



snowflake approves everything 


Snowflake approved this message


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> snowflake approves everything
> 
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse






Nope.

Snowflake approved this message

---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> who dat?

Click to collapse



Random pic from teh interwebz?

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



uh huh


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> uh huh

Click to collapse



Your post has not been approved. You will receive no points and Snowflake may bite you. 

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Your post has not been approved. You will receive no points and Snowflake may bite you.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> who dat?

Click to collapse



Might I call your attention to this?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34856171

Snowflake approved this message

---------- Post added at 04:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 PM ----------




husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 30, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You found that on reddit, right?


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 30, 2012)

Just found out I won the New Username thread.  There's now a user named DanceOff.


:beer:

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

I hate hangovers...  feels like ive been beaten senseless with a baseball bat...  getting old sucks...

---------- Post added at 03:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just found out I won the New Username thread.  There's now a user named DanceOff.
> 
> 
> :beer:
> ...

Click to collapse



apparently my fap2udrop suggestion didn't make the cut...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

Read this... (it's an article from ArsTechnica)
http://ars.to/VciPw6
(well for some reason it's the comments but... you can still read the article )


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Read this... (it's an article from ArsTechnica)
> http://ars.to/VciPw6
> (well for some reason it's the comments but... you can still read the article )

Click to collapse



maybe that's why I can uv like a mofo...  a while back i woke up to my phone stuck booting and running at 1890mhz the whole time...  thing was ridiculous hot...  been running better ever since...


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



+1

I approve of this GIF.
I think Snowflake would, too.

---------- Post added at 02:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 AM ----------

Crossposting this reddit link:

TIL that Unicorns EXIST

Stop whatever you're doing.
Now, go to this link- http://www.theatlanticwire.com/global/2012/11/north-korea-says-they-unearthed-unicorn-lair/59483/

You're welcome. ​


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/6182/music.swf

If it can't imbed ^ check that out on puter ^


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 30, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> You found that on reddit, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



Imgur, but good guess 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/6182/music.swf
> 
> If it can't imbed ^ check that out on puter ^

Click to collapse



i clicked em all...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/6182/music.swf
> 
> If it can't imbed ^ check that out on puter ^

Click to collapse








Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

I think not! I'm from Dallas, Tx where we...






RIP Dimebag


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/6182/music.swf
> 
> If it can't imbed ^ check that out on puter ^

Click to collapse



*embed
(Sorry, I couldn't help myself)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



It may work on phone, it would just be a ton easier to play with on puter.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> +1
> 
> I approve of this GIF.
> I think Snowflake would, too.
> ...

Click to collapse



You are not qualified to decide what Snowflake would/would not approve. 

---------- Post added at 04:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------




boborone said:


> It may work on phone, it would just be a ton easier to play with on puter.

Click to collapse



I saw it. I was on my pc. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> *embed
> (Sorry, I couldn't help myself)
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> RIP Dimebag

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You are not qualified to decide what Snowflake would/would not approve.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can still think. You decide.
Fine line of distinction between the two.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



Yeah, yeah....I know. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 04:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 PM ----------




krushnam said:


> I can still think. You decide.
> Fine line of distinction between the two.

Click to collapse



You said you thought snowflake would approve too.
You can like/think about whatever you want.
Only Snowflake can decide on what receives approval. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## werked (Nov 30, 2012)

Afternoon besties.


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> I can still think. You decide.
> Fine line of distinction between the two.

Click to collapse









Stop while you're ahead

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------




werked said:


> Afternoon besties.

Click to collapse



Afternoon. Did you see my post before you left this morning?


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



I see your original epic movie and raise you to this


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

werked said:


> Afternoon besties.

Click to collapse



hello werked


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

Hiya werked

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I see your original epic movie and raise you to this

Click to collapse



I love that clip.............but......




quiet you





jkjk 

That's actually the beginning of Futurama's The Honking, a spoof of The Shining.


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, yeah....I know.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly.
I just said that I thought Snowflake would approve. 
Maybe he/she doesn't. No problems. 

BTW is Snowflake a he or a she?


----------



## werked (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Stop while you're ahead
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I saw it when I woke up....Real nice. I had forgotten that you said your grandpa was a gunsmith (right??). Do you ever watch that gunsmith show.... Think it's on discovery?? Can't remember the name of it and Google refuses to let me look for it. Anyway, I love that show.


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Stop while you're ahead
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Taking your advice.

Stopping.

Stopped.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

werked said:


> I saw it when I woke up....Real nice. I had forgotten that you said your grandpa was a gunsmith (right??). Do you ever watch that gunsmith show.... Think it's on discovery?? Can't remember the name of it and Google refuses to let me look for it. Anyway, I love that show.

Click to collapse



Hi werked.

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

werked said:


> I saw it when I woke up....Real nice. I had forgotten that you said your grandpa was a gunsmith (right??). Do you ever watch that gunsmith show.... Think it's on discovery?? Can't remember the name of it and Google refuses to let me look for it. Anyway, I love that show.

Click to collapse



son of gun?


----------



## werked (Nov 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> hello werked

Click to collapse



Hello







jugg1es said:


> Hiya werked
> 
> “I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”

Click to collapse




hiya






krushnam said:


> Exactly.
> I just said that I thought Snowflake would approve.
> Maybe he/she doesn't. No problems.
> 
> BTW is Snowflake a he or a she?

Click to collapse



Girl 

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Hi werked.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



Hey







Quasimodem said:


> son of gun?

Click to collapse



Think that's it.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> maybe that's why I can uv like a mofo...  a while back i woke up to my phone stuck booting and running at 1890mhz the whole time...  thing was ridiculous hot...  been running better ever since...

Click to collapse



So what you're saying is I should lock my phone at 1890mhz and leave it overnight for better UVing? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

werked said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



KTHXBAI
Gotta go.
3.21 AM.
Sleep is calling.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

werked said:


> Think that's it.

Click to collapse



I had to quit watching it...  Reminds me that my 2nd amendment rights have been revoked...  but I know a guy in jackson sells guns out of his trunk...  they're so exclusive that they dont have serial numbers, and may or may not have a body attached to them...  im gonna hit him up...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> So what you're saying is I should lock my phone at 1890mhz and leave it overnight for better UVing?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



no lie man...  since then its been faster, more stable, and makes me sandwiches...


----------



## werked (Nov 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> no lie man...  since then its been faster, more stable, and make me sandwiches...

Click to collapse



It even fetches his beer. Good stuff, you should try it.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> no lie man...  since then its been faster, more stable, and makes me sandwiches...

Click to collapse



Still doesn't make you turkey pretzel sammiches though. 
(Regular sandwiches are so last week)
Snowflake approved this message


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

werked said:


> I saw it when I woke up....Real nice. I had forgotten that you said your grandpa was a gunsmith (right??). Do you ever watch that gunsmith show.... Think it's on discovery?? Can't remember the name of it and Google refuses to let me look for it. Anyway, I love that show.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know the one you're talking about. There's actually a couple shows on right now about guns. But eh, sorry, I don't watch reality TV no matter the subject. 

And as cool as something like this is for a 308







I'm a firm believer in my Papa's motto, "Why hunt with an ugly gun?" So I'll take wood with a nice wicker weave grip and a polar bear engraved on the stock. 

The Marines took that phrase when he had an article published about him and started saying "Why kill with an ugly gun?" I'll find that and post it up. He was on the cover and had about a 8/10 page spread.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Still doesn't make you turkey pretzel sammiches though.
> (Regular sandwiches are so last week)
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



ya know i've never actually had one of those for several reasons...

1.  im really lazy
2.  i cant go to the store
3.  even with ingredients, i probably wouldnt take the time to make it

and

4.  im really lazy

i'll lock my phone up at 2106mhz tonight...  hopefully a pretzel sammich will be waiting for me...


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I had to quit watching it...  Reminds me that my 2nd amendment rights have been revoked...  but I know a guy in jackson sells guns out of his trunk...  they're so exclusive that they dont have serial numbers, and may or may not have a body attached to them...  im gonna hit him up...

Click to collapse



Here in Texas, felons can have shotguns and powder. Two of the hardest to trace back to the owner


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Here in Texas, felons can have shotguns and powder. Two of the hardest to trace back to the owner

Click to collapse



i'm just gonna buy an old cival war musket...  probably won't get it loaded before the other guy fires, but why not, i can own that...

any countries with non-extradition agreements?  maybe i should just go somewheres else...  did you know walking out my back door is technically escaping from prison?  i've escaped several times today...


----------



## werked (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah, I know the one you're talking about. There's actually a couple shows on right now about guns. But eh, sorry, I don't watch reality TV no matter the subject.
> 
> And as cool as something like this is for a 308
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's an XM2010?!?!!!! Looks like it, hard to tell. Ahhhhh, dreams.


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i'm just gonna buy an old cival war musket...  probably won't get it loaded before the other guy fires, but why not, i can own that...
> 
> any countries with non-extradition agreements?  maybe i should just go somewheres else...  did you know walking out my back door is technically escaping from prison?  i've escaped several times today...

Click to collapse



France. And you also have the opportunity to join the French Foreign Legion and then give USA a big middle finger cause you are then a naturalized citizen of France. With all natural born rights that come with it. Also you get a new name if you wish. 



werked said:


> That's an XM2010?!?!!!! Looks like it, hard to tell. Ahhhhh, dreams.

Click to collapse



Sako TRG line. They make a 308 variant. All that plastic ........ *puke*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> France. And you also have the opportunity to join the French Foreign Legion and then give USA a big middle finger cause you are then a naturalized citizen of France. With all natural born rights that come with it. Also you get a new name if you wish.

Click to collapse



SOLD...  Any suggestions for a name?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> France. And you also have the opportunity to join the French Foreign Legion and then give USA a big middle finger cause you are then a naturalized citizen of France. With all natural born rights that come with it. Also you get a new name if you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> Sako TRG line. They make a 308 variant. All that plastic ........ *puke*

Click to collapse



As far as I remember they give you a new name, not through choice. The exam isn't that bad from what I've heard, the physical is a [email protected] though. Got a friend that's not allowed into France because he went awol

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## werked (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> France. And you also have the opportunity to join the French Foreign Legion and then give USA a big middle finger cause you are then a naturalized citizen of France. With all natural born rights that come with it. Also you get a new name if you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> Sako TRG line. They make a 308 variant. All that plastic ........ *puke*

Click to collapse



Ahhh. I posted an XM2010 earlier. Only plastic is grip and stock.... Rails are not. Think they even make metal folding stocks now. Not sure how the XM2010 comes dressed tho. My AR is dressed in Magpul which is plastic.... But it is super comfy.
Also, plastic makes weapons super light and easier to modify for individual needs. However.... I do likes da wood, looks Purdy.


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> As far as I remember they give you a new name, not through choice. The exam isn't that bad from what I've heard, the physical is a [email protected] though. Got a friend that's not allowed into France because he went awol
> 
> “I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”

Click to collapse



When my life was at wits end and the Marines wouldn't take me, I read and learned a fk ton about joining the FFL. I would have loved it. Plus I took French in high school. Back when I was looking into it, there was a guy in Canada who would sponsor your trip over to France if you made the cut from him. He was a Legionnaire and made a ton of money in security after he got out. Did like 3 or 4 contracts with them. By that time, most of em are dead. He must have been pretty bad to live that long.

---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 PM ----------




werked said:


> Ahhh. I posted an XM2010 earlier. Only plastic is grip and stock.... Rails are not. Think they even make metal folding stocks now. Not sure how the XM2010 comes dressed tho. My AR is dressed in Magpul which is plastic.... But it is super comfy.
> Also, plastic makes weapons super light and easier to modify for individual needs. However.... I do likes da wood, looks Purdy.

Click to collapse



Hence the why kill with an ugly gun. And you can put bipods and rails on wood. I actually like that look. Just a bipod though, not the rail. But for individual needs, that's my grandpa sizes you up to your face and scope needs before he makes the cheek rest in a stock. All his stocks come from his own designs. Cost those bankers and millionaires who buy his stuff some money. He gets picks from em on their around the world hunting trips. He's got about 4 full tusks left before he runs out of ivory. Has an elephant foot turned into ashtray. Had a baboon head at one point. Guys with money and no sense of right or wrong.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> When my life was at wits end and the Marines wouldn't take me, I read and learned a fk ton about joining the FFL. I would have loved it. Plus I took French in high school. Back when I was looking into it, there was a guy in Canada who would sponsor your trip over to France if you made the cut from him. He was a Legionnaire and made a ton of money in security after he got out. Did like 3 or 4 contracts with them. By that time, most of em are dead. He must have been pretty bad to live that long.

Click to collapse



They really are an elite force, don't care what anyone says. Had some on the base I was at in 89 they trained with some ghurkas that we also had on base. Good guys, train bloody hard. 

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey guys... Whats happening here?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> They really are an elite force, don't care what anyone says. Had some on the base I was at in 89 they trained with some ghurkas that we also had on base. Good guys, train bloody hard.
> 
> “I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”

Click to collapse



I still have all the books I bought back on em. Some of my favorite in my non fiction collection. Yeah man, I love those guys. Some bad mofos. Legal mercenaries. Most don't know about em, but they have fought in every major combat that gone on in the last 100 yrs. And the first line of France's defense. They go in before the French elite guys do. Ever since they tried to throw a coup of the French government when their graves got desecrated, they been the b!tch of the French military. Have to endure the hardest of hard sht cause that's where they get sent.


----------



## werked (Nov 30, 2012)

Ugh, gotta get ready for work.  Have to be in an hour early tonight for a useless meeting. 
Oh well, hopefully some of the night crew will be around tonight to help pass the time. 




shahrukhraza said:


> Hey guys... Whats happening here?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey  sameolesameole.jpg


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> I still have all the books I bought back on em. Some of my favorite in my non fiction collection. Yeah man, I love those guys. Some bad mofos. Legal mercenaries. Most don't know about em, but they have fought in every major combat that gone on in the last 100 yrs. And the first line of France's defense. They go in before the French elite guys do. Ever since they tried to throw a coup of the French government when their graves got desecrated, they been the b!tch of the French military. Have to endure the hardest of hard sht cause that's where they get sent.

Click to collapse



Isn't 32 a little old to join any country's military?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

I actually know a few people in. The one friend I mentioned has been classed as awol for 5 years, they kinda let it drop but he can't go into France at all, if he does they will pick him up and charge him with desertion, I wouldn't want to be him if he does ever try it

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Isn't 32 a little old to join any country's military?

Click to collapse



Watch





Read
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_Foreign_Legion

Make your way to France
http://www.legion-recrute.com/en/


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Isn't 32 a little old to join any country's military?

Click to collapse



British army take you till 33.

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I actually know a few people in. The one friend I mentioned has been classed as awol for 5 years, they kinda let it drop but he can't go into France at all, if he does they will pick him up and charge him with desertion, I wouldn't want to be him if he does ever try it
> 
> “I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”

Click to collapse



Oh hell no, especially if The Legion are the guys who are supposed to guard you in jail. You wouldn't make it. They'd kill him. And nobody would know. Hell his death wouldn't be published if he died while he was in it to begin with. So why did he go awol?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

There's a recruitment office in the centre of Paris near the eifle tower. 

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> There's a recruitment office in the centre of Paris near the eifle tower.
> 
> “I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”

Click to collapse



Yeah he has to make it there by his own means, they don't help you get there.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

Snowflake approving my new case.
(At least I think it's been approved...She's still checking it)


Snowflake approved this message


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah he has to make it there by his own means, they don't help you get there.

Click to collapse



I shall swim the atlantic...


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I shall swim the atlantic...

Click to collapse



Work on your cardio, serious cardio. Do triathlons every week type of cardio. Then find a sponsor that will pay your way to France. Show him you're hard as nails. Not a "can do", but a "will do" attitude. And he might pay your way.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Work on your cardio, serious cardio. Do triathlons every week type of cardio. Then find a sponsor that will pay your way to France. Show him you're hard as nails. Not a "can do", but a "will do" attitude. And he might pay your way.

Click to collapse



I've got a sponsor already, but all he ever talks about is not drinking...  I think I'll seek out the type of sponsor you talk about...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm reading this.....http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2...-sabercats-and-a-bear-dog-managed-to-coexist/
Right now.


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm reading this.....http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2...-sabercats-and-a-bear-dog-managed-to-coexist/
> Right now.

Click to collapse



I love that site.


----------



## Phistachio (Nov 30, 2012)

Guys, I need your opinion.

Should I get the Galaxy Note 2, and then wait for 2014 A57 SoCs in the Note 4/S5, or wait for the Note 3/S4 next year?


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Guys, I need your opinion.
> 
> Should I get the Galaxy Note 2, and then wait for 2014 A57 SoCs, or wait for the Note 3/S4 next year?

Click to collapse



iPhone 3G and call it a day.


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

Phistachio said:


> Guys, I need your opinion.
> 
> Should I get the Galaxy Note 2, and then wait for 2014 A57 SoCs in the Note 4/S5, or wait for the Note 3/S4 next year?

Click to collapse



They'll be announcing the S4 in Feb (Mar?)....why not wait and then make your decision?
Otherwise.....iPhone 3G like Bobo said. 

Snowflake approved this message

---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 PM ----------

My phone case has been approved. 

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> They'll be announcing the S4 in Feb (Mar?)....why not wait and then make your decision?
> Otherwise.....iPhone 3G like Bobo said.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message
> ...

Click to collapse



I like those cases that samsung has in their commercials. More like a cover than a case. sexxxxy


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 30, 2012)

/me wonders if quasi tried locking his phone at 2ghz and blew it up... 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 30, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> /me wonders if quasi tried locking his phone at 2ghz and blew it up...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



nah playing pool...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 30, 2012)

werked said:


> Ugh, gotta get ready for work.  Have to be in an hour early tonight for a useless meeting.
> Oh well, hopefully some of the night crew will be around tonight to help pass the time.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol sup...


#stilldoesnthaveanyideawhatsgoingon 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> My Boy is approaching age where he could enjoy a lot of "classic" films. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Best ever. You gotta share this one w/ him tinky


----------



## werked (Nov 30, 2012)

I think US Military takes 32 or 33 can't remember. Ah well.... Time for my meeting.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Best ever. You gotta share this one w/ him tinky

Click to collapse



Oh definitely

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## Whowahn (Nov 30, 2012)

What's Gucci in dis thread?

You Live To Die.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

Whowahn said:


> What's Gucci in dis thread?
> 
> You Live To Die.

Click to collapse



Read the op, then read it again. It'll tell you all you need to know

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 1, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Read the op, then read it again. It'll tell you all you need to know
> 
> “I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”

Click to collapse



Jugg, simply ignore


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Jugg, simply ignore

Click to collapse



Glad you spotted that before I made an issue of being called werked, not sure she would approve either

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## Phistachio (Dec 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> They'll be announcing the S4 in Feb (Mar?)....why not wait and then make your decision?
> Otherwise.....iPhone 3G like Bobo said.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message
> ...

Click to collapse



Because I would like to get a new phone in the New Year, and the next time I can get something is my birthday, AKA 24th July 

My GSII is losing its ground a bit. Camera is meh, has some scratches, some loading lags... 

I think I'll get the Note 2, stick with it for 2 years, and then get the Note 4 with an ARM A57 SoC.

OOR, an iPhone 3G. That thing's a beast...


----------



## undercover (Dec 1, 2012)

What's PG for blazing saddles? 

Phistachio, get Nokia n73 
Slow as hell, but took better pics than most phones today. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> What's PG for blazing saddles?
> 
> Phistachio, get Nokia n73
> Slow as hell, but took better pics than most phones today.
> ...

Click to collapse



The swearing.

Nokia put excellent cameras in phones. My n8 took brilliant pics

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 1, 2012)

I've been eyeing the Nokia 6010 lately...  It has all the features I would want in a phone, including the snake game...


----------



## trell959 (Dec 1, 2012)

Yo 

Sent from my SGH-I897


----------



## boborone (Dec 1, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yo
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897

Click to collapse



lo


----------



## werked (Dec 1, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Glad you spotted that before I made an issue of being called werked, not sure she would approve either
> 
> “I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”

Click to collapse



Wait.... What?!


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 1, 2012)

werked said:


> Wait.... What?!

Click to collapse



I'm guessing he accidentally wrote werked, then edited it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Dec 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> lo

Click to collapse



I owe you one thanks.

Sent from my SGH-I897


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 1, 2012)

Or maybe the Nokia Ngage...  baddest phone ever...


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 1, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Dec 1, 2012)

Met a guy today, he's a camera grip man. Been on sets of films like The Day After Tomorrow, Source Code and few other big ones. Showed pics from Source Code set, pretty cool. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Dec 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Or maybe the Nokia Ngage...  baddest phone ever...

Click to collapse



No no no, what was that phone that came out by a company who had their own carrier service, you could slide it up for a dial pad, or over and turn landscape for a keyboard. Had some weird ass name. Black phone. came out maybe circa 07. Right before the Touch Pro landed in America.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> No no no, what was that phone that came out by a company who had their own carrier service, you could slide it up for a dial pad, or over and turn landscape for a keyboard. Had some weird ass name. Black phone. came out maybe circa 07. Right before the Touch Pro landed in America.

Click to collapse



is this it?


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 1, 2012)

SlimBean 3.1 is out... Last build before 4.2

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 1, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> SlimBean 3.1 is out... Last build before 4.2
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



dangit...  hate flashing my phone daily...


----------



## boborone (Dec 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> is this it?

Click to collapse



No, not a name brand. It was a lone company. I think they had 2 or 3 models total. Around the G1 TP era. OOOHHHHHHHhhh the flagship came out when the Omnia did. It was black. 3 layered. top was screen, middle and bottom were sliders that had the keypad and keyboard on them.


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> dangit...  hate flashing my phone daily...

Click to collapse



To dirty flash or not to dirty flash... That sounds so wrong out of context 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> No, not a name brand. It was a lone company. I think they had 2 or 3 models total. Around the G1 TP era. OOOHHHHHHHhhh the flagship came out when the Omnia did. It was black. 3 layered. top was screen, middle and bottom were sliders that had the keypad and keyboard on them.

Click to collapse



I havent the slightest clue...  which is odd...  i usually know my phones, even the older ones...  Wish I still had my Motorola L7...  moto hacking was fun...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 1, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> is this it?

Click to collapse



I remember this one. Writing long text messages there was really quick 

Sent from the brick


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm trying to remember what that nokia model was that EVERYONE had...  and you could buy light up batteries and antennas for...

check out this craziness:

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82935458/


----------



## undercover (Dec 1, 2012)

Feel free to use

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 1, 2012)

This cat can't be real...


----------



## undercover (Dec 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> This cat can't be real...

Click to collapse



Dunno, dunno... I've seen a cat almost as fat as that. Not as fat, but you'd think there are two fat cats sitting side by side and one is hiding her head somewhere. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 1, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Dunno, dunno... I've seen a cat almost as fat as that. Not as fat, but you'd think there are two fat cats sitting side by side and one is hiding her head somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well if that cats real I want it...  use it as a pillow...


----------



## undercover (Dec 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Well if that cats real I want it...  use it as a pillow...

Click to collapse



Looking at the size of it, you could use the as a mattress. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 1, 2012)

oops...

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82923878/

---------- Post added at 08:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 PM ----------


----------



## undercover (Dec 1, 2012)

I just realised I registered on xda 10/10/10!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 1, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I just realised I registered on xda 10/10/10!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



that's dale earnhardt jr's bday too...


----------



## werked (Dec 1, 2012)

Sup y'all?!


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 1, 2012)

Everyone's chilling


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 1, 2012)

werked said:


> Sup y'all?!

Click to collapse



the sky...  think ima watch a movie...  any suggestions?


----------



## boborone (Dec 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> the sky...  think ima watch a movie...  any suggestions?

Click to collapse



I'm about to watch UFC 154 Pierre vs Condit. Just got done watching home town boy Hendricks KO another on his way to the championship.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 1, 2012)

anyone seen abduction?


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> anyone seen abduction?

Click to collapse



It's pretty good


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 1, 2012)

My home internet is down. 

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 1, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> It's pretty good

Click to collapse



I shall take your word for it, and watch it...

---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My home internet is down.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



cable internet?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I shall take your word for it, and watch it...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, sattelite...a small, local broadband company.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 1, 2012)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi BD, Snowflake and family.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hi BD, Snowflake and family.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Sup Skinny?
Snowflake is asleep again (silly birds going to sleep when it gets dark out (or  soon after)) 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No, sattelite...a small, local broadband company.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



0.o 


Satellite. :/

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sup Skinny?
> Snowflake is asleep again (silly birds going to sleep when it gets dark out (or  soon after))
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup, we're rural, and its linked to the buisiness, so we don't pay for it.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yup, we're rural, and its linked to the buisiness, so we don't pay for it.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Free satellite? 
I'm sure snowflake will approve.
She likes free....especially free seeds. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Free satellite?
> I'm sure snowflake will approve.
> She likes free....especially free seeds.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Haha

Well we've had rain for two days, so that might be part of it.  The ranch internet was down too, so its not just our house.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Haha
> 
> Well we've had rain for two days, so that might be part of it.  The ranch internet was down too, so its not just our house.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I sincerely hope they fix it quickly. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------

I had satellite tv included in my rent when I moved here. It got so bad (not working every time it rained, there was wind, someone sneezed  ) that I gave the box back to the landlord and I pay for FiOS now. (Such an improvement  )

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I sincerely hope they fix it quickly.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can understand that....problem is, we don't have a choice...they never ran cable here.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can understand that....problem is, we don't have a choice...they never ran cable here.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Well, on the one hand you have beautiful surroundings, fresh air, open spaces,  (from the few pics you've shown) no cable....on the other hand....urban/suburban living with all the good (and bad) that comes with it (FiOS good, no parking bad)

I'm sure the good outweighs the no cable thing.
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Well, on the one hand you have beautiful surroundings, fresh air, open spaces,  (from the few pics you've shown) no cable....on the other hand....urban/suburban living with all the good (and bad) that comes with it (FiOS good, no parking bad)
> 
> I'm sure the good outweighs the no cable thing.
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Well said, and so true!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 1, 2012)

pool anyone?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> pool anyone?

Click to collapse



Hmmm? What pool game?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hmmm? What pool game?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



pool break pro, 8ball, 8ft table


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> pool anyone?

Click to collapse



No thanks man....I just put Almost Famous on...awesome movie.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Dec 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No thanks man....I just put Almost Famous on...awesome movie.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



You're not on the porch with a cold one?! :what:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 1, 2012)

werked said:


> You're not on the porch with a cold one?! :what:

Click to collapse



I was, and will be again.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 1, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Dec 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Haha. 
Hey, did you update slim today??


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 1, 2012)

werked said:


> Haha.
> Hey, did you update slim today??

Click to collapse



Yup

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Dec 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yup
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Same here, question.... 
Was the battery saver new on this version?? Popped up when I had 30% nvr saw it before.... Of course I probably nvr paid much attention.... And I'm old and can't remember anything lol.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 1, 2012)

werked said:


> Same here, question....
> Was the battery saver new on this version?? Popped up when I had 30% nvr saw it before.... Of course I probably nvr paid much attention.... And I'm old and can't remember anything lol.

Click to collapse



Not sure about that tbh.  Did you check the change log for new defaults?  It may or may not be stated.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Dec 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not sure about that tbh.  Did you check the change log for new defaults?  It may or may not be stated.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



No, I was lazy. **head down.... Getting ready to thumb through the changelog**


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 1, 2012)

werked said:


> No, I was lazy. **head down.... Getting ready to thumb through the changelog**

Click to collapse



I'm ready to hit my pillow.  I was all "woo hoo!" a few mins ago, but I just hit a wall all of a sudden.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2012)

Good morning people's

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 1, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning people's
> 
> “I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”

Click to collapse



Just in time.  I'm about to go to bed.  Not that I'm bored. Its 1:15am.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 01:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 AM ----------

Night mafia, sweet dreams werked 

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2012)

Night skinny

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”

---------- Post added at 11:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 AM ----------

Hi werked

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”

---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 AM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Or maybe the Nokia Ngage...  baddest phone ever...

Click to collapse



Did you mean this one
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or the QD that came out after

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 1, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Night skinny
> 
> “I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



holy crap you actually have one?  does it work?  of course it does...  it's an old ass nokia...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> holy crap you actually have one?  does it work?  of course it does...  it's an old ass nokia...

Click to collapse



Kept hold of it for sentimental reasons, still have all my old spectrums as well. The ngage still runs have all the games for it on 1 memory card. 

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## werked (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey. Will be having sweet dreams in a couple hours. Sooooooo sleeeeeppppy.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2012)

werked said:


> Hey. Will be having sweet dreams in a couple hours. Sooooooo sleeeeeppppy.

Click to collapse



Why wait for a couple of hours, go to bed

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## undercover (Dec 1, 2012)

Morning. It's kinda cold here today... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2012)

Only kinda, it's brass monkeys up north mate

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”

---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 PM ----------

It's quite sunny so it's going to be the last chance for me to get my pic on the way to work

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## undercover (Dec 1, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Only kinda, it's brass monkeys up north mate
> 
> “I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you originally come from up north? Love northern accents for some reason. 
Also, I finally know what a brummie sounds like. Really weird accent :what:
And for umpteenth time I got asked if I'm from RSA  I'm a bloody Eastern European! I guess that mixed with London accent (not cockney) makes a weird combo. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Do you originally come from up north? Love northern accents for some reason.
> Also, I finally know what a brummie sounds like. Really weird accent :what:
> And for umpteenth time I got asked if I'm from RSA  I'm a bloody Eastern European! I guess that mixed with London accent (not cockney) makes a weird combo.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No, I'm from Kilburn, brought up in Tottenham hale. Moved up here for the climbing. I've still got the accent apparently but it's kinda mixed up because I've lived all over the country.

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## undercover (Dec 1, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> No, I'm from Kilburn, brought up in Tottenham hale. Moved up here for the climbing. I've still got the accent apparently but it's kinda mixed up because I've lived all over the country.
> 
> “I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”

Click to collapse



I see. We've got a Scottish guy at work. He lived in London for over 15 years. I still hardly understand him. Same as all the native English speakers at work 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I see. We've got a Scottish guy at work. He lived in London for over 15 years. I still hardly understand him. Same as all the native English speakers at work
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Scots never lose that accent, it's too ingrained. 

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## werked (Dec 1, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Why wait for a couple of hours, go to bed
> 
> “I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”

Click to collapse



I'm at work


----------



## undercover (Dec 1, 2012)

werked said:


> I'm at work

Click to collapse



Night shift again I guess? I've just had mine, had some sleep, took boy to karate lesson, picked him up, cooked something to eat, having a smoke now, will pack my Sensation which is going for £150 today or tomorrow (when I get time to take it 2 miles down the road), maybe pick my wife up, shower the kids and then maybe some film. That's history/plan of today  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 1, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Night shift again I guess? I've just had mine, had some sleep, took boy to karate lesson, picked him up, cooked something to eat, having a smoke now, will pack my Sensation which is going for £150 today or tomorrow (when I get time to take it 2 miles down the road), maybe pick my wife up, shower the kids and then maybe some film. That's history/plan of today
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yup, nights again.... My favorite 
I just got home, stretched out on the bed and starving. I don't like to eat and go straight bed.... So, food will have to wait. 
Sounds like a nice day there, tinky.  :thumbup:


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2012)

Well I'm working today, going to have a sketchy signal all day. Still not to bad I suppose, just hope it doesn't all go down the toilet

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## werked (Dec 1, 2012)

Ummmm, I sure could devour some grits and eggs right now. Oh and some toast n jelly.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 1, 2012)

Morning mafia

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Dec 1, 2012)

morning everyone. working weekends jugg? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 1, 2012)

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I can see that catching on 


Hey 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2012)

cascabel said:


> morning everyone. working weekends jugg?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yup next day of is Wednesday I think

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 1, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I can see that catching on
> 
> 
> Hey
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hi Maxey! How are you?

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Looks like a world shortage of belts is on the cards

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Maxey! How are you?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



BD! I'm good thanks  you ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 1, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> BD! I'm good thanks  you ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm okay. Snowflake says hi. 

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm okay. Snowflake says hi.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



Good  is it snowing there yet? 

And sup snowflake haha ;D

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 1, 2012)

Morning all


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 1, 2012)

Anybody know why the MP is still alive?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 1, 2012)

Morning dudes and dudettes


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 1, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2012)

Evening werked, good sleep?
I've just got home myself


Hey! It compiles! Ship it!


----------



## werked (Dec 1, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Evening werked, good sleep?
> I've just got home myself
> 
> 
> Hey! It compiles! Ship it!

Click to collapse



Hey u. Not the best sleep ever, kept waking up so finally gave up and got up. I don't sleep well during the day. How was your day??


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2012)

Not too bad, used far too much data. Got paperwork done though one more day with no Wi-Fi at work then back to normal

Hey! It compiles! Ship it!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 1, 2012)

coffee...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> coffee...

Click to collapse



Always

Hey! It compiles! Ship it!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 1, 2012)

I really hate when people blow my phone up...  then he gets on FB looking for me...  suck it dude, i wouldve answered the phone if i had any intentions of talking to you...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I really hate when people blow my phone up...  then he gets on FB looking for me...  suck it dude, i wouldve answered the phone if i had any intentions of talking to you...

Click to collapse



xda.. facebook status update edition


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi all

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



Good night


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi Bd

Hey! It compiles! Ship it!

---------- Post added at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------

Night husam

Hey! It compiles! Ship it!


----------



## werked (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi BD n Husam....n errybodi else.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm here....lurking...

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 1, 2012)

:screwy::what::sly:

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## undercover (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi everyone. 

Wanna have some fun? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2024492

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 2, 2012)

No.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Dec 2, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> No.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Y so serious *insert favourite meme*

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 2, 2012)

I haz the tummy ache. *sigh*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

werked said:


> I haz the tummy ache. *sigh*

Click to collapse



BC powder, little bit of pepto, and a few drinks should do it...


----------



## undercover (Dec 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear that werked. Hope that makes you feel better 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nbcuni.universal.talkingted
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey people. 

Sent from my SGH-I897


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey people.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897

Click to collapse



hola...


----------



## trell959 (Dec 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> hola...

Click to collapse



Sup quasi? Anything new?

Sent from my SGH-I897


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sup quasi? Anything new?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897

Click to collapse



not really man...  watching the sec game...  dreaming of beer...


----------



## trell959 (Dec 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> not really man...  watching the sec game...  dreaming of beer...

Click to collapse



Kicking back I see. Nice . Same old with me, I fractured my pinky finger yesterday though.

Sent from my SGH-I897


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Kicking back I see. Nice . Same old with me, I fractured my pinky finger yesterday though.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897

Click to collapse



that sucks...  not much you can do about that except a splint...  and alcohol...


----------



## trell959 (Dec 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> that sucks...  not much you can do about that except a splint...  and alcohol...

Click to collapse



Doesn't hurt too bad, I've been ignoring it. Got it slammed in a car door.

Sent from my SGH-I897


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Doesn't hurt too bad, I've been ignoring it. Got it slammed in a car door.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897

Click to collapse



itll heal up...  an arm break has left my with decreased feeling in my pinky and ring finger...  and my shoulder has been reconstructed...  they work perfectly, just had to get used to one arm feeling different from the other...


----------



## undercover (Dec 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Doesn't hurt too bad, I've been ignoring it. Got it slammed in a car door.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897

Click to collapse



Ah, I know that one. We had a bloke at work who slammed his thumb in a car door, nail in fact. Got all blue. Came back next day, moaning like a... What you have to do with that is get a pin, get it red hot, and go through the nail to release the pressure. He did it himself, I just heated it for him. We were in stitches. He was screaming like a baby (he saw the funny side himself). That kept us going all day 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Dec 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> itll heal up...  an arm break has left my with decreased feeling in my pinky and ring finger...  and my shoulder has been reconstructed...  they work perfectly, just had to get used to one arm feeling different from the other...

Click to collapse



I've got leg work done for when I broke my femur. Feels just like my other leg, I have zero issues with it. 

Sent from my SGH-I897


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 2, 2012)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## trell959 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hiya bd

Sent from my SGH-I897


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> itll heal up...  an arm break has left my with decreased feeling in my pinky and ring finger...  and my shoulder has been reconstructed...  they work perfectly, just had to get used to one arm feeling different from the other...

Click to collapse











trell959 said:


> I've got leg work done for when I broke my femur. Feels just like my other leg, I have zero issues with it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897

Click to collapse



Man... The medical advancements these days are mind blowing 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I've got leg work done for when I broke my femur. Feels just like my other leg, I have zero issues with it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897

Click to collapse



It was a pretty bad break...  dude tried to hit me over the head with a bat so all I could so was put my arm up and block it...  12 screws and 2 6" plates....











This is interesting...  somethings missing in there...











here's my shoulder...






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> BC powder, little bit of pepto, and a few drinks should do it...

Click to collapse











tinky1 said:


> Sorry to hear that werked. Hope that makes you feel better
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nbcuni.universal.talkingted
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks guys


----------



## trell959 (Dec 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It was a pretty bad break...  dude tried to hit me over the head with a bat so all I could so was put my arm up and block it...  12 screws and 2 6" plates....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You told me the stories about the bat. I've got two rode in my leg, and I had a rod in my arm (I broke that too), but they took it back out because it was pinching nerves in my arm. My arm feels normal too.

Sent from my SGH-I897


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You told me the stories about the bat. I've got two rode in my leg, and I had a rod in my arm (I broke that too), but they took it back out because it was pinching nerves in my arm. My arm feels normal too.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897

Click to collapse



Well I've got a tad of nerve damage in my hand...  not a big deal...  and my shoulder is even more flexible than the good one...  My only complaints are lifting heavy objects...  I can feel stress in my arm from the crappy work the ER surgeon did...  I've contemplated having them removed...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hiya bd
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897

Click to collapse



Hey. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## trell959 (Dec 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Well I've got a tad of nerve damage in my hand...  not a big deal...  and my shoulder is even more flexible than the good one...  My only complaints are lifting heavy objects...  I can feel stress in my arm from the crappy work the ER surgeon did...  I've contemplated having them removed...

Click to collapse



Removed or a rework?







Babydoll25 said:


> Hey.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Still waiting for me to get the n4? 

Sent from my SGH-I897


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Removed or a rework?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. Yes, I am. I expect a full review detailing all the pros and cons.
Snowflake expects to be wowed by the detail set forth in said review. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Removed or a rework?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897

Click to collapse



Dunno man...  the Doc said if I have them removed, the bones could be weakened and they need to stay for life...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 2, 2012)

Someone from the mafia go post in the OPHI thread (you've been approved by snowflake  )

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## trell959 (Dec 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. Yes, I am. I expect a full review detailing all the pros and cons.
> Snowflake expects to be wowed by the detail set forth in said review.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



I should be getting in on Monday.







Quasimodem said:


> Dunno man...  the Doc said if I have them removed, the bones could be weakened and they need to stay for life...

Click to collapse



Damn...at least it isn't causing you constant pain...

Sent from my SGH-I897


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I should be getting in on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yay! 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## trell959 (Dec 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yay!
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



I really cant wait, I don't even want to go to school on Monday!

Sent from my SGH-I897


----------



## werked (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 2, 2012)

can anyone ehance this or read what the license plate number says?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 2, 2012)

Not really...

Maybe JD 225?  Custom plate maybe.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Dec 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> can anyone ehance this or read what the license plate number says?

Click to collapse



Old eyes are old.


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> can anyone ehance this or read what the license plate number says?

Click to collapse



Not personal army....do your own dirty work 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 2, 2012)

werked said:


> Old eyes are old.

Click to collapse



LOL i am researching this jeep on craigslist and want to know if that is a real plate and is a legitimate deal.

$18000

30k miles

4 door and power windows and locks 



A smoking deal and a steal if legitimate, the problem is it is in phoenix and don't know if its legit or not and they didn't answer when I called, i left a message.. the just posted this today at noon 

---------- Post added at 08:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Not personal army....do your own dirty work
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



You wouldn't be any help anyway, as you didn't make your images in your sig 

U=noob when it comes to images


----------



## trell959 (Dec 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> LOL i am researching this jeep on craigslist and want to know if that is a real plate and is a legitimate deal.
> 
> $18000
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The key to CL: Point out the very flaw on that car. 

Sent from my SGH-I897


----------



## a.cid (Dec 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> can anyone ehance this or read what the license plate number says?

Click to collapse



My vote would go for vv







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not really...
> 
> Maybe JD 225?  Custom plate maybe.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Quite sure its jd 225


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The key to CL: Point out the very flaw on that car.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897

Click to collapse



do u see flaw? 

I can't look at it up close until i know where to drive in phoenix  and to do that i need an address i have an address, name and wireless carrior of the seller and i know what he does for a living but no home address . Thanks to google and his phone number


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 2, 2012)

a.cid said:


> My vote would go for vv
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Either 225 or 275 I'd say.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> do u see flaw?
> 
> I can't look at it up close until i know where to drive in phoenix  and to do that i need an address i have an address, name and wireless carrior of the seller and i know what he does for a living but no home address . Thanks to google and his phone number

Click to collapse



me thinks it says "booyahh" :highfive::victory:


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey everyone... Bored shahrukh is bored 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

werked said:


> me thinks it says "booyahh" :highfive::victory:

Click to collapse



Snowflake..  I mean BNaughty approves of that word...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 2, 2012)

werked said:


> me thinks it says "booyahh" :highfive::victory:

Click to collapse



SOB!!

Posting got deleted 

Must of sold that


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> SOB!!
> 
> Posting got deleted
> 
> Must of sold that

Click to collapse



Get a fully restored CJ5...


----------



## werked (Dec 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> SOB!!
> 
> Posting got deleted
> 
> Must of sold that

Click to collapse



that was my post!!  gotcha.  haha. dang i'm good.:highfive::victory:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Get a fully restored CJ5...

Click to collapse



hmm i don't want a really really old one 

---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------




werked said:


> that was my post!!  gotcha.  haha. dang i'm good.:highfive::victory:

Click to collapse



seems legit


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> ---------- Post added at 08:36 PM ----
> 
> You wouldn't be any help anyway, as you didn't make your images in your sig
> 
> U=noob when it comes to images

Click to collapse




Cruel troll is cruel and a troll 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## werked (Dec 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> hmm i don't want a really really old one
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 i need to brush up on my troll skills i guess....i tried.
You'll find the perfect one soon enough BC....just keep looking.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 2, 2012)

here is another one i am looking at: http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/cto/3428278614.html


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

Folks I asked this in the puter thread, but I need opinions...  The Samsung 830 512gb SSD is on sale for $503...  I already have one...  and since I didn't get anything for my bday, my parents are willing to split the cost with me...  I want to run 2 x 830 512gb in a RAID-0 configuration, and expect somewhere around 1gbps read/write...  Someone else has already done it with a G75 and Cruial M4's and here's his benchmark...  Yall think it's worth it?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Folks I asked this in the puter thread, but I need opinions...  The Samsung 830 512gb SSD is on sale for $503...  I already have one...  and since I didn't get anything for my bday, my parents are willing to split the cost with me...  I want to run 2 x 830 512gb in a RAID-0 configuration, and expect somewhere around 1gbps read/write...  Someone else has already done it with a G75 and Cruial M4's and here's his benchmark...  Yall think it's worth it?

Click to collapse



If that's what makes you happy, doooooo eeeeedeet. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> If that's what makes you happy, doooooo eeeeedeet.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I feel like my balls have been snipped without SSD RAID-0  :crying::crying::crying::silly::silly::silly:


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 2, 2012)

Is it Christmas yet? 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

I ordered two more network cards with built-in bluetooth...  and will have 2 SSD coming as well...  and have to swap my old ram into the G73jh... so...

Spare parts...

2 x Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300
Seagate Momentus 2.5" 750GB SATA-III
4 x 2GB 204-pin PC-10700 666Mhz 9-9-9-24

PM me if any of that is needed...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I feel like my balls have been snipped without SSD RAID-0  :crying::crying::crying::silly::silly::silly:

Click to collapse



Heh. I got the cure for what ails you:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227772

Look at the read and write speeds...


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Heh. I got the cure for what ails you:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227772
> 
> Look at the read and write speeds...

Click to collapse



5 thousand bucks for an 800gb drive? No thanks.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> 5 thousand bucks for an 800gb drive? No thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're seriously blind....

You didn't look at the speeds of the drive...

Now consider that those can be RAID(ed) for performance...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Heh. I got the cure for what ails you:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227772
> 
> Look at the read and write speeds...

Click to collapse



LMAO I looked at those...  I was like, OK, when I'm back on feet making 7 figures I'm gonna invest it something like that...  I've got a laptop though...  and I'm stuck at the house...  My only release is when I get to drink, and upgrading my computer...  The NIC card with bluetooth x2 and 2 Logitech Bluetooth keyboards has been shipped...  Only two more upgrades this thing will handle...  SSD x 2 RAID-0 and an Intel i7-3840qm...  Then, since I've repasted both the CPU and GPU, I will overclock them both...  I'm building a monster...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> LMAO I looked at those...  I was like, OK, when I'm back on feet making 7 figures I'm gonna invest it something like that...  I've got a laptop though...  and I'm stuck at the house...  My only release is when I get to drink, and upgrading my computer...  The NIC card with bluetooth x2 and 2 Logitech Bluetooth keyboards has been shipped...  Only two more upgrades this thing will handle...  SSD x 2 RAID-0 and an Intel i7-3840qm...  Then, since I've repasted both the CPU and GPU, I will overclock them both...  I'm building a monster...

Click to collapse



Hehe. It's pretty baws. Imagine 3 of them in RAID-0? 

I haven't looked at your rig, but are you going to water cool the GPU and CPU?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hehe. It's pretty baws. Imagine 3 of them in RAID-0?
> 
> I haven't looked at your rig, but are you going to water cool the GPU and CPU?

Click to collapse



It's a laptop... cant cool like that...   I could setup a 16gb RAMDISK and install Windows to it...  gonna need some management to keep it to the OS only...  Then have my RAID-0...  I already have a 5second boot time since the last BIOS update, why not try for 2 or 3 seconds...

---------- Post added at 11:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 PM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> You're seriously blind....
> 
> You didn't look at the speeds of the drive...
> 
> Now consider that those can be RAID(ed) for performance...

Click to collapse



+1

It's meant for servers though Proto...  hey, that rhymed...


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 2, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You're seriously blind....
> 
> You didn't look at the speeds of the drive...
> 
> Now consider that those can be RAID(ed) for performance...

Click to collapse



I looked at it, it's pretty awesome, but not gonna spend $5000 on it... would if I could though.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 2, 2012)

Quasi, I'll send you 5 dollars to build me a supa dupa laptop.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

werked said:


> Quasi, I'll send you 5 dollars to build me a supa dupa laptop.

Click to collapse


----------



## werked (Dec 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


>

Click to collapse



Good song.... Ahhh, those were the days.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

werked said:


> Good song.... Ahhh, those were the days.

Click to collapse


----------



## werked (Dec 2, 2012)

Another good one :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

werked said:


> Another good one :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



You wanna hear good?  R.I.P. Shannon Hoon...


----------



## werked (Dec 2, 2012)

Definitely a good one....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

werked said:


> Definitely a good one....

Click to collapse



Blind Melon is my favorite band...  Then probably comes Pantera, and Metallica...  but I'm older now...  my Pandora One is highly customized and I like just about anything 90's....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 2, 2012)

Out drinking with the best friend  what's up mafia?!?!?!?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Out drinking with the best friend  what's up mafia?!?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Arguing in tasks thread...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1766684&page=1583


----------



## trell959 (Dec 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Out drinking with the best friend  what's up mafia?!?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Bored. Very bored.

Sent from my SGH-I897


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 2, 2012)

YOLO!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> YOLO!

Click to collapse



yo...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> yo...

Click to collapse



Lo 
**** I am kinda drunk thank **** I am niy driving 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 2, 2012)

Boborone.....




I don't know what to say,but 


I don't follow Hell Yeah (the band),but I love Pantera...

Caught this video just now at random,and it left me feeling embarassed.  Why?

Because of the movie quote in the middle.  F*cking awful.  Not sure why I have such strong feelings about it, but I thought it was so cheesy of them...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3_zGMqk6fQ


----------



## werked (Dec 2, 2012)

Being up at 4am shouldn't be allowed.... I haz a tired.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 2, 2012)

werked said:


> Being up at 4am shouldn't be allowed.... I haz a tired.

Click to collapse



I'm on Meatball time.  Its only 1:16.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

finishing my last... and i ate...  so..  hello...


----------



## a.cid (Dec 2, 2012)

@brian -


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2012)

'Afternoon Mafia 

& What is this Delta Alpha thread?  Their op is tldr;


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> 'Afternoon Mafia
> 
> & What is this Delta Alpha thread?  Their op is tldr;

Click to collapse



Morning Max

copycats it is...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

Good afternoon mafia, how is everyone this nice bright day?


Hey! It compiles! Ship it!


----------



## cascabel (Dec 2, 2012)

Morning/afternoon/evening everyone. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------




Abdul Hannan said:


> http://www.clixsense.com/?3507953 100% real  to earn money join n see by ur self since 2007 no need to invest

Click to collapse



Err... what? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Morning Max
> 
> copycats it is...

Click to collapse



Heey ;D 

Ahhhh..I see  They could do with shortening their OP though... Super amounts of writing and rules


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

a.cid said:


> @brian -

Click to collapse



We need to improve on a that acid...  ive got spare parts shortly...

I just smashed a 32oz Powerade in less than 5 minutes...  if I'm not back in a few hours I have died from Powerade intake...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Dec 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> We need to improve on a that acid...  ive got spare parts shortly...
> 
> I just smashed a 32oz Powerade in less than 5 minutes...  if I'm not back in a few hours I have died from Powerade intake...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't die!
How will I learn about my pc and stuff then?! 

I can do stuff which doesn't require me to open any screws, or has the probability of a bsod...

If its any consolation, my graphics drivers are upto date


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2012)

23 days


----------



## cascabel (Dec 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> 23 days

Click to collapse



Hiya max. 

23 days of what?  danm i need to catch up. :banghead:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Hiya max.
> 
> 23 days of what?  danm i need to catch up. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



that'd be.. Christmas


----------



## cascabel (Dec 2, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> that'd be.. Christmas

Click to collapse



Oh yeah. That.  thought it was something else. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Oh yeah. That.  thought it was something else.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



I see what you did there

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 2, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

Good afternoon everyone, finally made out home in one piece. Three more days at work then a day off. How is everyone?

Hey! It compiles! Ship it!


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 2, 2012)

Snowflake is feeling better. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake is feeling better.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



I'm glad about that. How's sparky?

If at first you don't succeed; call it version 1.0


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 2, 2012)

All hail snowflake

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm glad about that. How's sparky?
> 
> If at first you don't succeed; call it version 1.0

Click to collapse



He's good. His head is less lumpy. 

Hi. How are you?





ppero196 said:


> All hail snowflake
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Hola. What's up?




Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He's good. His head is less lumpy.
> 
> Hi. How are you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What about his neck, any headaches etc

If at first you don't succeed; call it version 1.0


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He's good. His head is less lumpy.
> 
> Hi. How are you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I'm great. You? What's up?




jugg1es said:


> What about his neck, any headaches etc
> 
> If at first you don't succeed; call it version 1.0

Click to collapse



No, it should be called Release Candidate 1 

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> What about his neck, any headaches etc
> 
> If at first you don't succeed; call it version 1.0

Click to collapse



He hasn't complained of any. His neck seems better. He can turn his head now.

 I'm STILL trying to get him to goto the doctor. :banghead:

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

---------- Post added at 01:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------




ppero196 said:


> I'm great. You? What's up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm good. Sitting around. Procrastinating. I have to go out....and I don't want to go anywhere.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

Sup folks...


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Sup folks...

Click to collapse



Hey quasi

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

im just now realizing i have a pantry full of powerade...  they've been moved to the fridge...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 2, 2012)

Morning!! After continuing to shop for jeeps I found another potential one:2005 48k miles, hard top and soft top, 2inch lift for $15500 I am going to look at it today hopefully  I will also see if I can get that price to 14900 or 15000

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning!! After continuing to shop for jeeps I found another potential one:2005 48k miles, hard top and soft top, 2inch lift for $15500 I am going to look at it today hopefully  I will also see if I can get that price to 14900 or 15000
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



You should just buy them all..  Have an army of jeeps...


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning!! After continuing to shop for jeeps I found another potential one:2005 48k miles, hard top and soft top, 2inch lift for $15500 I am going to look at it today hopefully  I will also see if I can get that price to 14900 or 15000
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



It isn't morning 
Good luck. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> It isn't morning
> Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Snowflake agrees. It isn't morning. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> It isn't morning
> Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Blaming hangover 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Blaming hangover
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Recovering from mine as we speak...  Powerade, coffee, and xanax...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Recovering from mine as we speak...  Powerade, coffee, and xanax...

Click to collapse



I might go pick up a green nos 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I might go pick up a green nos
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I'm trying to cut back...  No way I'll have the money for rehab if I keep buying energy drinks, cigs, and computer parts...

---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 PM ----------

Crazy google street views

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/pictures/view/82926670/


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 2, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm trying to cut back...  No way I'll have the money for rehab if I keep buying energy drinks, cigs, and computer parts...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hahah xD Some of those are pretty good  *thanks*

'Evenin


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 2, 2012)

What is with people from craigslist not knowing how to answer there damn phone!! Hello you are selling so.etching people want and we might give you money!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 2, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What is with people from craigslist not knowing how to answer there damn phone!! Hello you are selling so.etching people want and we might give you money!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Maybe they knew it was you calling and decided not to answer. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## werked (Dec 2, 2012)

Ummmm, coffee. 
Afternoon homies. 



Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake is feeling better.
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Yayyyyyyy!!  Give Snowflake a highfive from me.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

werked said:


> Ummmm, coffee.
> Afternoon homies.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



kinda coffee?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 2, 2012)

werked said:


> Ummmm, coffee.
> Afternoon homies.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll give her a head scratch for you. 
(And maybe a sunflower seed....I'll tell her it's from Auntie Werked  )
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> WHAT kinda coffee?

Click to collapse



FTFY 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## werked (Dec 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> kinda coffee?

Click to collapse



Erm, idk.... I'm at my grandmother's.... So whatever she had in teh pot. 







Babydoll25 said:


> I'll give her a head scratch for you.
> (And maybe a sunflower seed....I'll tell her it's from Auntie Werked  )
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



 Meh, give her two sunflowers seeds.... I like to spoil my lil ones.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> FTFY
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



buts i doesnt wants ta use propa engrush alls the times...  :crying:


----------



## werked (Dec 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> buts i doesnt wants ta use TEH propa engrush alls TEH times...  :crying:

Click to collapse



FTFY 

---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 PM ----------

M_T_M.... Are you around?!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2012)

http://www.skrillexquest.com

Awesome  game  haha 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 2, 2012)

and once again... The Patriots reign:good::good:

woot woot



Evening ebby booty


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> and once again... The Patriots reign:good::good:
> 
> woot woot
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup tony ;D what do you mean 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 2, 2012)

werked said:


> FTFY
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 PM ----------
> 
> M_T_M.... Are you around?!

Click to collapse



Wut? 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## werked (Dec 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Wut?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Check PM.... Again. :thumbup:


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 2, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sup tony ;D what do you mean
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



pun my good brotha... pun

and waz up with you this am/pm (depending upon your locality)

EDIT nvm.. you're only a hour behind me


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 2, 2012)

werked said:


> Check PM.... Again. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Clown must be high on peyote....let's see which way he wants his future to go 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## werked (Dec 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Clown must be high on peyote....let's see which way he wants his future to go
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Once again.... U DA MAN!!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Clown must be high on peyote....let's see which way he wants his future to go
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2025110&page=6

Might wanna look in there as well...


----------



## trell959 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello everyone.


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hello everyone.

Click to collapse



Hey trell


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2025110&page=6
> 
> Might wanna look in there as well...

Click to collapse



Erm..... and here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34935774

Post what you're doing right now!
"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."


----------



## trell959 (Dec 2, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Hey trell

Click to collapse



sigh. Just one more day. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Erm..... and here
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34935774
> 
> Post what you're doing right now!
> "To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."

Click to collapse



Lol... I don't even want to know about the "unspeakable things" 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Hello everyone.

Click to collapse



Hey trell 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lol... I don't even want to know about the "unspeakable things"
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



They secretly have pajama parties and listen to disco music...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> They secretly have pajama parties and listen to disco music...

Click to collapse



Ok, now I don't want to know

"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."


----------



## werked (Dec 2, 2012)

Aaaand.... I just fed the troll. SMDH. 
I tried to refrain..... It just came out.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

werked said:


> Aaaand.... I just fed the troll. SMDH.
> I tried to refrain..... It just came out.

Click to collapse



We got your back...  I fed her too...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

werked said:


> Aaaand.... I just fed the troll. SMDH.
> I tried to refrain..... It just came out.

Click to collapse



I saw

"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."


----------



## trell959 (Dec 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Hey trell
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey man.

Sent from my SGH-I897


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey guys

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

hootie hoo...

---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 PM ----------

Holy mother of baby jesus...  I've found a pic from 2010 where I looked wayyyy too trashed to be engaging in any type of social activities....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> hootie hoo...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 PM ----------
> 
> Holy mother of baby jesus...  I've found a pic from 2010 where I looked wayyyy too trashed to be engaging in any type of social activities....

Click to collapse



So scary 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> hootie hoo...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 PM ----------
> 
> Holy mother of baby jesus...  I've found a pic from 2010 where I looked wayyyy too trashed to be engaging in any type of social activities....

Click to collapse



You really are wasted in that pic, you can't even hold your own head up

"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 2, 2012)

I have almost no recollection of that event...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

Judging from the pic, I'm really not surprised about that statement

"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 2, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 2, 2012)

Got a call back for that one jeep 

Going to see it on wednesday after work. 

It is so far away LOL I might as well drive to phoenix


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 2, 2012)

werked said:


> Erm, idk.... I'm at my grandmother's.... So whatever she had in teh pot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Done. She had three. She said chirp! 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## werked (Dec 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse




love it!!  I wonder this all the time myself. 






Babydoll25 said:


> Done. She had three. She said chirp!
> 
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse


 happy Snowflake is happy.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 3, 2012)

http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Home-N...op-won-t-connect-to-home-network/td-p/1489833

get to spamming folks....


----------



## werked (Dec 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Home-N...op-won-t-connect-to-home-network/td-p/1489833
> 
> get to spamming folks....

Click to collapse



Ooo, I could have fun with that one. Can't register on comcast forum though....


----------



## trell959 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi werked, yo quasi

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hi werked, yo quasi
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



what it do...

---------- Post added at 07:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------

for the men (and children)

http://www.yourdailymedia.com/post/worlds-best-pants-are-made-of-yoga/


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 3, 2012)

---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 PM ----------

Dead thread is dead...


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 3, 2012)

Sup Mafia


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 3, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Sup Mafia

Click to collapse



Hi again ronnie 

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 3, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse



LOL


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 3, 2012)

Mod edit: nope...too graphic mate!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 3, 2012)

Lolol

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Mod edit: nope...too graphic mate!

Click to collapse



booooooooooooo.....

a womens college fight club?  and whats with all the hair pulling?  werked, i'm sure none of them would stand a chance against you....

Mod edit: strike two!!! No more stuff like this mate...


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 3, 2012)

Insomnia:  one of the most hated *****es 

Sent from the brick


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 3, 2012)

lol MTM is going to kill Quasi.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> booooooooooooo.....
> 
> a womens college fight club?  and whats with all the hair pulling?  werked, i'm sure none of them would stand a chance against you....
> 
> Mod edit: strike two!!! No more stuff like this mate...

Click to collapse



yes masta...  pg13 filter raising now...   *buzzzzzzzzzzzz*  all good....


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> yes masta...  pg13 filter raising now...   *buzzzzzzzzzzzz*  all good....

Click to collapse





---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## werked (Dec 3, 2012)

Day before Monday bump.... 
Work bump.... 
I need a drink bump.... 
And I saved the best for last.... 
BOOYAHHHH BUMP


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1531996View attachment 1531998
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



That's kind of messed up MTM posting a pic of someone doing the sign language for a'hole.


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> That's kind of messed up MTM posting a pic of someone doing the sign language for a'hole.

Click to collapse



That's the international sign of approval you troll!! . Also known as OK!!

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> That's the international sign of approval you troll!! . Also known as OK!!
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Is this one OK man?







Trolololololol  J/K...  Rules will be obeyed from now on...  except in task's thread...


----------



## boborone (Dec 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> That's the international sign of approval you troll!! . Also known as OK!!
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



asshole hand sign

vs

a ok hand sign

And quasi. That girl is deaf. http://www.deafconnect.com/fl.html

Plan for tonight. Fly a kite and watch


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> And quasi. That girl is deaf. http://www.deafconnect.com/fl.html

Click to collapse



im lost...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> And quasi. That girl is deaf. http://www.deafconnect.com/fl.html

Click to collapse



1/3 of the way to a Hellen Keller!


----------



## boborone (Dec 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> im lost...

Click to collapse



the one from the comcast forums

ddt or whatever it's called her phone number lulz


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> the one from the comcast forums

Click to collapse



OH...  well she needs to call the relay line then...  people on hand who can handle that...


----------



## werked (Dec 3, 2012)

Who did it?!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 3, 2012)

Who did what?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 3, 2012)

werked said:


> Who did it?!

Click to collapse



I'm checking...


----------



## werked (Dec 3, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Who did what?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Killed it. 







Quasimodem said:


> I'm checking...

Click to collapse



Well, who did it?!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 3, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 3, 2012)

werked said:


> Killed it.
> 
> 
> Well, who did it?!

Click to collapse



It was some guy over in task's thread...  man i love that thread...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1766684&page=1595

---------- Post added at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------

dead again?


----------



## werked (Dec 3, 2012)

must be me....ah well, might as well post this....
nvm i'm a failure


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 3, 2012)

werked said:


> must be me....ah well, might as well post this....
> nvm i'm a failure

Click to collapse



we love you.  regret nothing.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 3, 2012)

tomorrow will be a beautimus day...


----------



## boborone (Dec 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> we love you.  regret nothing.

Click to collapse



http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lo05ysnC931qdwjt6o1_500.gif


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> tomorrow will be a beautimus day...

Click to collapse



And why is that good sir?

---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 PM ----------




boborone said:


> http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lo05ysnC931qdwjt6o1_500.gif

Click to collapse



that could be a fun photoshop project.:silly:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And why is that good sir?

Click to collapse



No more skimping on meds...

---------- Post added at 01:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 AM ----------

Man I'm having a blast in the dev threads...

---------- Post added at 01:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 AM ----------

Man I'm having a blast in the dev threads...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> No more skimping on meds...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



task was in a bad mood today.  like every other day,but worse.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 3, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Ball_Z_(2013_film)

^^^This can't happen...

I swear to God...Dragon Ball/Z/GT needs to finally be laid to rest. It's been close to thirty years non-stop of the same crap. It was great twenty years ago when I was a kid, but now? Geezus...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> task was in a bad mood today.  like every other day,but worse.

Click to collapse



Well he had a pretty bad troll in there...  then the dude went off in other threads talkin smack...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Well he had a pretty bad troll in there...  then the dude went off in other threads talkin smack...

Click to collapse



Now that i have an image in my head, i look at him totally different now.  Thanks for that.


----------



## werked (Dec 3, 2012)

Annndddd...... One more time. 
Let's hear it for....


----------



## boborone (Dec 3, 2012)

werked said:


> Annndddd...... One more time.
> Let's hear it for....

Click to collapse


----------



## werked (Dec 3, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 3, 2012)

God. What's the world coming too?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## boborone (Dec 3, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> God. What's the world coming too?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



According to the history channel all day.......the end in a couple weeks.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

Gooooooood mooooooooorning everyone

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## boborone (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Gooooooood mooooooooorning everyone
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



Morning juggs, what city you live in? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## a.cid (Dec 3, 2012)

Life of pi...
Awesome movie!
Would be awesome-r, if you skip the last 10 mins where they kill the entire speed and thrill of the film, and end with a poor closure...
Otherwise, superb! :thumbup:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> According to the history channel all day.......the end in a couple weeks.

Click to collapse



If we don't die in the Apocalypse on the 21/22 of December, then we'll starve to death after the fiscal cliff on the 1st of January...


Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Morning juggs, what city you live in? If you don't mind me asking.

Click to collapse



Just south of Sheffield, UK. Little place called chesterfield.

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 3, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Life of pi...
> Awesome movie!
> Would be awesome-r, if you skip the last 10 mins where they kill the entire speed and thrill of the film, and end with a poor closure...
> Otherwise, superb! :thumbup:

Click to collapse



I appreciate that in-depth review of the ENDING. Gosh.


----------



## a.cid (Dec 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I appreciate that in-depth review of the ENDING. Gosh.

Click to collapse



I don't get it...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 3, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I don't get it...

Click to collapse



You were critical of the ending.I haven't seen the movie.  So,now, when I go see it, I'll have your criticism in my mind, which will likely ruin the ending for me.


----------



## boborone (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Just south of Sheffield, UK. Little place called chesterfield.
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



I thought you were in India for some reason. And Aamir, I'm not on facebook very much. I get on G+ more if you want to get on there in my circles.


----------



## a.cid (Dec 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You were critical of the ending.I haven't seen the movie.  So,now, when I go see it, I'll have your criticism in my mind, which will likely ruin the ending for me.

Click to collapse



Were you going to watch it?

Probable spoiler alert:









        Believe me, skip the end...
Download the movie and watch the ending later, you'll thank me for it


----------



## boborone (Dec 3, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Were you going to watch it?
> 
> Probable spoiler alert:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably, I've heard lots of good about it. And I typed this out without looking at your quote and spoiling the spoiler.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 3, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Were you going to watch it?
> 
> Probable spoiler alert:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im not paying theater prices,so I'll watch it on Netflix when it's available.  Maybe by then I will have forgotten about the poor ending.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> I thought you were in India for some reason. And Aamir, I'm not on facebook very much. I get on G+ more if you want to get on there in my circles.

Click to collapse



Nah, not me I'm a Londoner

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## boborone (Dec 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Im not paying theater prices,so I'll watch it on Netflix when it's available.  Maybe by then I will have forgotten about the poor ending.

Click to collapse



I lost interest in the 6th sense so many times while watching it (like lotr, I never made it through the whole movie) I never cared that as soon as it came out that everyone said they were all fake and it was just a dream or some bs like that. Maybe that will be your experience.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> I lost interest in the 6th sense so many times while watching it (like lotr, I never made it through the whole movie) I never cared that as soon as it came out that everyone said they were all fake and it was just a dream or some bs like that. Maybe that will be your experience.

Click to collapse



I am proud to say,I've never seen a LOTR movie.  I don't have time for all that stupid sh*t.


----------



## a.cid (Dec 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Probably, I've heard lots of good about it. And I typed this out without looking at your quote and spoiling the spoiler.

Click to collapse



Yeah nice movie...
Better than blood sucking vampires who aren't scarier
 than Ted, the bear teddy bear...






TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Im not paying theater prices,so I'll watch it on Netflix when it's available.  Maybe by then I will have forgotten about the poor ending.

Click to collapse



With that, you shouldn't read good reviews too...
You'll end up having good preconcieved notions about them...

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 3, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Yeah nice movie...
> Better than blood sucking vampires who aren't scarier
> than Ted, the bear teddy bear...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My sig is my sig.  You shan't use it against me.  Snowflake would not approve.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 3, 2012)

:cyclops::crying::angel::victory::laugh::silly::highfive::good::fingers-crossed:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> :cyclops::crying::angel::victory::laugh::silly::highfive::good::fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


>

Click to collapse



Meet David Perfect and the rest of the Perfect family.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 3, 2012)

this dudes pretty good...

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82936431/


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> this dudes pretty good...
> 
> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82936431/

Click to collapse



Well, Seth can't do this forever, so this guy has a future.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 3, 2012)

Well I f'ing hate the building I work in. There is a creepy f'ing noise coming from the end off the hall that the room I work in is on. It sounds like something getting dragged around. What makes it weird is the fact that that room, like 90% of the building, has lights that cut on via motion detectors. The lights in that room are all out, to include the emergency lights that are always on. What makes matters worse is that I know for a fact people have died in this building.


----------



## boborone (Dec 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> this dudes pretty good...
> 
> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82936431/

Click to collapse



that was freaking cool as hell

---------- Post added at 02:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 AM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> Well I f'ing hate the building I work in. There is a creepy f'ing noise coming from the end off the hall that the room I work in is on. It sounds like something getting dragged around. What makes it weird is the fact that that room, like 90% of the building, has lights that cut on via motion detectors. The lights in that room are all out, to include the emergency lights that are always on. What makes matters worse is that I know for a fact people have died in this building.

Click to collapse


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> that was freaking cool as hell
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 AM ----------

Click to collapse



lol ATHF is awesome.


----------



## werked (Dec 3, 2012)

Ponies.jpg


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 3, 2012)

werked said:


> Ponies.jpg

Click to collapse



Yay!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 3, 2012)

werked said:


> Ponies.jpg

Click to collapse



I concur...  but only cause it's you...


----------



## werked (Dec 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yay!!!! :thumbsup:

Click to collapse





Quasimodem said:


> I concur...  but only cause it's you...

Click to collapse









---------- Post added at 04:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 AM ----------

Sad pony is sad cuz no one wants to play


----------



## undercover (Dec 3, 2012)

Morning! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Night!

Hit my highest speed ever...  the driver game is over...  still need to solve my BSOD out of hibernate...


----------



## undercover (Dec 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Night!
> 
> Hit my highest speed ever...  the driver game is over...  still need to solve my BSOD out of hibernate...

Click to collapse



Nice ping. Mine hangs around 26. Max dl speed got was 74 I think on a 60mb connection 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Nice ping. Mine hangs around 26. Max dl speed got was 74 I think on a 60mb connection
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ping used to be lower...  guess the equipment just is taking abuse...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Dec 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Ping used to be lower...  guess the equipment just is taking abuse...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Still, it's more than good enough. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Still, it's more than good enough.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



When Comcast rolls out 300mbps I've already got that secured...  I'll need all wireless ac equipment to hit it though...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 3, 2012)

Morning people !

Sent from the brick


----------



## undercover (Dec 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> When Comcast rolls out 300mbps I've already got that secured...  I'll need all wireless ac equipment to hit it though...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I stopped bothering after I got 60mb. More than good enough for my needs. 







dexter93 said:


> Morning people !
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Morning Dex. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

Morning Tinky, Dex

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I stopped bothering after I got 60mb. More than good enough for my needs.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



They started giving out VDSL connections here with up to 50Mb speeds. Anyone knows about these? I'm tired of paying for 24 mb aDSL and having only 10mb in the router.. 


Sent from the brick


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 3, 2012)

Morning all

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Morninv proto! How are you?

Sent from the brick


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 3, 2012)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Morning bd

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 AM ----------




dexter93 said:


> Morninv proto! How are you?
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



I'm good, thanks. How are you? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 3, 2012)

Morning Proto, Dex

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## werked (Dec 3, 2012)

Morning, proto, Dex, BD and Quasi. How is everyone?? **hugs all around the room**
Give my little niece, Snowflake, a good morning head scratch.... And a sunflower seed. (just one this time tho, need to watch her girly figure.)


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 3, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning, proto, Dex, BD and Quasi. How is everyone?? **hugs all around the room**
> Give my little niece, Snowflake, a good morning head scratch.... And a sunflower seed. (just one this time tho, need to watch her girly figure.)

Click to collapse



Hi Werked. 
Snowflakeyyyy is eating Avi Cakes (with a little benebac gel on them) for breakfast....I'll give her a couple sunflower seeds AFTER She eats her Avi Cakes. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## werked (Dec 3, 2012)

Quasi must've passed out. Gonna brush up a little more on my pool skills and let him have it one day.


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 3, 2012)

Good morning Ma fi a (to Adrian Cronauer/Robin Williams "Good morning Vietnam")


----------



## werked (Dec 3, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Good morning Ma fi a (to Adrian Cronauer/Robin Williams "Good morning Vietnam")

Click to collapse



Well, hello there Tony.... And good morning.


----------



## cascabel (Dec 3, 2012)

morning/evening everyone. 

@werked: didn't know you play pool. :thumbup:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 3, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Good morning Ma fi a (to Adrian Cronauer/Robin Williams "Good morning Vietnam")

Click to collapse



Nihao 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> morning/evening everyone.
> 
> @werked: didn't know you play pool. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey and I don't really just played around with it a little last night.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 3, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Nihao
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



No.jpg 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP!


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 3, 2012)

-darkknight- said:


> nihao

Click to collapse



上午


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 3, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> No.jpg
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP!

Click to collapse



Yes.
GTFO.
Thank you.
The management.

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 3, 2012)

hola


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> hola

Click to collapse



hola gringo


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I'm good, thanks. How are you?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm fine..  spending another boring Monday in front of the PC..


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> hola

Click to collapse



Hi. How are you?
One of these days I'm going to ask you to help me put that RAM in the gateway. I've just been swamped with crap (Sparky, Snowflake, accidents (more than just sparky's  , stupidity at work....I'll stop there. :banghead: )

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 3, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> hola gringo

Click to collapse



Tony do you know much about the layout inside a gapps file?  I've managed to get everything inverted except the calendar and parts of the market...  other than that it's beautiful...  I don't wanna rely on unsaid persons gapps...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I'm fine..  spending another boring Monday in front of the PC..

Click to collapse



Dex! Hi. I voted for you in the POTM. 

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi. How are you?
> One of these days I'm going to ask you to help me put that RAM in the gateway. I've just been swamped with crap (Sparky, Snowflake, accidents (more than just sparky's  , stupidity at work....I'll stop there. :banghead: )
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



It'd be really great if there were some literature on the disassembly...  It's probably gonna be like mine, take 50 screws out back, unhook the monitor, and pull up the keyboard...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It'd be really great if there were some literature on the disassembly...  It's probably gonna be like mine, take 50 screws out back, unhook the monitor, and pull up the keyboard...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I think that after looking through all the documentation you found (and my own searches) it's gonna be a twenty step process. 

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Tony do you know much about the layout inside a gapps file?  I've managed to get everything inverted except the calendar and parts of the market...  other than that it's beautiful...  I don't wanna rely on unsaid persons gapps...

Click to collapse



Sorry bro, no gotz. Have you tried reaching out to Justin?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 3, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Sorry bro, no gotz. Have you tried reaching out to Justin?

Click to collapse



It would be a broomstick to the @$$ so no...  I've asked task...  it's work I need to do to the .xml files...  so close...  its just the calendar and parts of the market...  everything else is perfect...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 3, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It would be a broomstick to the @$$ so no...  I've asked task...  it's work I need to do to the .xml files...  so close...  its just the calendar and parts of the market...  everything else is perfect...

Click to collapse



What's task's take on it?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 3, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> What's task's take on it?

Click to collapse



.xml editing...


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> .xml editing...

Click to collapse



Hahaha, that's like me trying to figure out the Mandarin Chinese language


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 3, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Hahaha, that's like me trying to figure out the Mandarin Chinese language

Click to collapse



I just packed up another zip...  I'll try it in a little while...  I would just stay on Slim, but the mic doesn't work in a hangout...  that's a dealbreaker...  possibly I could just use the kernel from AOKP to fix that...  How's liquid smooth?  inverted?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 3, 2012)

/me is fixing a Verizon cell tower issue.

Hurray...

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 3, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> /me is fixing a Verizon cell tower issue.
> 
> Hurray...
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



put an att sticker on it somewhere...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 3, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> put an att sticker on it somewhere...

Click to collapse



Lol. I think both Windstream and Verizon would be upset.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 3, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> 上午

Click to collapse



jiji

Account taken over by Ponies HELP!


----------



## boborone (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## cascabel (Dec 3, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



lol. an all-in-one meme. where do you get those pics? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 3, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



'Merica!!


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> 'Merica!!

Click to collapse



*'Murica 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## werked (Dec 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> 'Merica!!

Click to collapse



Where can I find these 'Muricans you speak of?? I need to get my own pics.... Preferably in a walmart. Plz, do tell....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 3, 2012)

werked said:


> Where can I find these 'Muricans you speak of?? I need to get my own pics.... Preferably in a walmart. Plz, do tell....

Click to collapse








Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 3, 2012)

werked said:


> Where can I find these 'Muricans you speak of?? I need to get my own pics.... Preferably in a walmart. Plz, do tell....

Click to collapse




HERE

Be aware that what will be seen......


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> HERE
> 
> Be aware that has will be seen......

Click to collapse








Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> HERE
> 
> Be aware that has will be seen......

Click to collapse




What the...:silly:


----------



## undercover (Dec 3, 2012)

Experienced troll is experienced. 

Lmao. Good one M_T_M 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 3, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 3, 2012)

Anyone seen team America 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 3, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Anyone seen team America
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP!

Click to collapse



F*ck yeah!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 3, 2012)

Christmas....He's doing it right?????


----------



## undercover (Dec 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Christmas....He's doing it right?????

Click to collapse



Jeez... He'll set himself on fire! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

Good evening folks, how is/has everyone's day been

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good evening folks, how is/has everyone's day been
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



Hey jugg1es. Been doing good, how are you?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm doing good thanx, slow day at work, slow day on xda. So all good really, missus is shopping on the computer so I've got a peaceful couple of hours coming up

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 3, 2012)

4 hours later I have a fully inverted gapps for aokp that wont listen to me...  i gotta knock off for now...  time to clean the house...  i'm the b!tch boy around here...  clean everyone elses mess...  peace...


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 3, 2012)

Boring title is boring. Suggestions?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Boring title is boring. Suggestions?

Click to collapse



[Gli Sviluppatori di banane Family Official]Pwning Noobs Since 2010.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

Evening Dex, jase, quasi

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 3, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Pwning Noobs Since 2010.

Click to collapse



haha.. remember the dayz when you were pwned, boi


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 3, 2012)

I like the new title


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

Well I have to say between the frat thread and the x8 ot thread haven't got any people storming in here with spam. What happened to meph by the way

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well I have to say between the frat thread and the x8 ot thread haven't got any people storming in here with spam. What happened to meph by the way
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



I believe he took leave of the forum


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I believe he took leave of the forum

Click to collapse



Voluntary?

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## undercover (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Voluntary?
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



As we say back home: voluntary - compulsory. 
To explain what I mean: "I need three volunteers, you, you and you"  
Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain........


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Voluntary?
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



He got banned, not sure if he still is.


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Voluntary?
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



I'm thinking otherwise



Oh M_T_M y u no shed light?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I'm thinking otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> Oh M_T_M y u no shed light?

Click to collapse



Well to say I'm surprised would be a lie. 

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 3, 2012)

Just checked, he's still banned.


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> *Pinky *and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain........

Click to collapse



Pinky's the greatest

He ranks up there w/ Courage the cowardly dog


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 3, 2012)

Anything but what's on right now. Let's not revive that old flame, please 



dexter93 said:


> Boring title is boring. Suggestions?

Click to collapse




'bout wut? 


TonyStark said:


> I'm thinking otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> Oh M_T_M y u no shed light?

Click to collapse


----------



## undercover (Dec 3, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Pinky's the greatest
> 
> He ranks up there w/ Courage the cowardly dog

Click to collapse



Lol. And IQ to match 

Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain........


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 3, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 3, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> haha.. remember the dayz when you were pwned, boi

Click to collapse



Me? You got me confused, foo'.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 3, 2012)

How's your day everyone?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

Mines been good thanks, what about yours?

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Anything but what's on right now. Let's not revive that old flame, please
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



dude, did you just call him an old flame








l*o*l


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Anything but what's on right now. Let's not revive that old flame, please

Click to collapse




Bit young for you, isn't he?


"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Anything but what's on right now. Let's not revive that old flame, please
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think that we can joke about this.. can't we?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I think that we can joke about this.. can't we?

Click to collapse



Well he did kinda leave himself open for it.

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Mines been good thanks, what about yours?
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



Its been fine... The normal good old days... 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 3, 2012)

Afternoon and evening mafia.. at work shopping for a new place to live and jeeps still. So exhausting!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Afternoon and evening mafia.. at work shopping for a new place to live and jeeps still. So exhausting!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



What you driving now ?

Also sup 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> What you driving now ?
> 
> Also sup
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Suup maxie?

where had you been hiding?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> What you driving now ?
> 
> Also sup
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



1998 Chevy blazer 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 3, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 1998 Chevy blazer
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Nice  

Also I agree with the title 
Still confused me why so many others though 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice
> 
> Also I agree with the title
> Still confused me why so many others though
> ...

Click to collapse



Banana Splits was a cool show


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 3, 2012)

Title change again? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 3, 2012)

Never seen the show 

The food is nice though 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Never seen the show
> 
> The food is nice though
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Showing my age was back in the 70's


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice
> 
> Also I agree with the title
> Still confused me why so many others though
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh it was nice back in 2004 when I got it  if I get this jeep I am going to see on Tuesday my blazer will be going on craigslist for $1000 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Title change again?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol it seems so...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 3, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Showing my age was back in the 70's

Click to collapse




That could explain why I've never seen it  






BeerChameleon said:


> Meh it was nice back in 2004 when I got it  if I get this jeep I am going to see on Tuesday my blazer will be going on craigslist for $1000
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Lol xD Well good luck with it man  


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 3, 2012)

the guy who makes the third post under this one gets bacon.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 3, 2012)

1 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> That could explain why I've never seen it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, if my buddy who is a mechanic says its OK after him checking it out, I may just have it by the end of this week or the beginning of next week, I really hope its in good condition and engine is running properly , I am getting tired of looking for the right jeep for me  this bone has everything I wanted to begin with and its a very nice green-blue color 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 3, 2012)

Bacon 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


BeerChameleon said:


> Thanks, if my buddy who is a mechanic says its OK after him checking it out, I may just have it by the end of this week or the beginning of next week, I really hope its in good condition and engine is running properly , I am getting tired of looking for the right jeep for me  this bone has everything I wanted to begin with and its a very nice green-blue color
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Nice  how many have you went and seen so far? & Sounds good 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Thanks, if my buddy who is a mechanic says its OK after him checking it out, I may just have it by the end of this week or the beginning of next week, I really hope its in good condition and engine is running properly , I am getting tired of looking for the right jeep for me  this bone has everything I wanted to begin with and its a very nice green-blue color
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Nice  how many have you went and seen so far? & Sounds good 




I'll be off now  seeya guys ;D
Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 3, 2012)

Dex, while you're editing posts, probationary members list needs cleaning. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Bacon
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








extra crispy


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 3, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Bacon
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not many, as I have to find some that are in my budget

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Dex, while you're editing posts, probationary members list needs cleaning.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Does it? Who's out? Or mainly for me... Who's in?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Dex, while you're editing posts, probationary members list needs cleaning.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



it will be done in time, don't worry


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> it will be done in time, don't worry

Click to collapse



Quit being lazy


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 3, 2012)

Slim 3.1 Inverted JB gapps for AOKP / AOSP

Everything is inverted except for the contacts...  adding an inverted contacts.apk will break the phone...  Use a theme such as Blue Infinitum to invert the contacts...  ZERO Play Store incompatibility...  I forgot to add Google+


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 3, 2012)

---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> ---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------

Click to collapse



is that... pipsqueak fighting a werewolf?


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 3, 2012)

double post...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well I have to say between the frat thread and the x8 ot thread haven't got any people storming in here with spam. What happened to meph by the way
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



He got banned for ten days.


Also, hi.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 06:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Slim 3.1 Inverted JB gapps for AOKP / AOSP
> 
> Everything is inverted except for the contacts...  adding an inverted contacts.apk will break the phone...  Use a theme such as Blue Infinitum to invert the contacts...  ZERO Play Store incompatibility...  I forgot to add Google+

Click to collapse








Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



I've only tested it on task's AOKP, and it works beautimusly...  Interested to see how it performs on other ROMS such as CM10, or PA, etc...  Shouldn't have any issues though, everything flashes into the proper places...


----------



## trell959 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey guys.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 3, 2012)

20 min of work left!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 3, 2012)

test post.

there's a rumor that RD's posts are invisible.. let's see


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> test post.
> 
> there's a rumor that RD's posts are invisible.. let's see

Click to collapse



Unfortunately it looks like that feature hasn't been implemented yet


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> test post.
> 
> there's a rumor that RD's posts are invisible.. let's see

Click to collapse



Not sure where I have been!! But congrats on RD!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> test post.
> 
> there's a rumor that RD's posts are invisible.. let's see

Click to collapse



congrats dex


----------



## undercover (Dec 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> test post.
> 
> there's a rumor that RD's posts are invisible.. let's see

Click to collapse



Such a show off.... 

Congrats!  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Dec 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Unfortunately it looks like that feature hasn't been implemented yet

Click to collapse



damn. :silly:



BeerChameleon said:


> Not sure where I have been!! But congrats on RD!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse





Quasimodem said:


> congrats dex

Click to collapse





tinky1 said:


> Such a show off....
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thank you people.. after 6 months of waiting, it's finally here


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> damn. :silly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Congrats lol, what did you get it for btw?


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Congrats lol, what did you get it for btw?

Click to collapse



long story. have a look at my sig


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> long story. have a look at my sig

Click to collapse



Who made you a RD??? 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 4, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Who made you a RD???
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Must have taken one hell of a bribe

---------- Post added at 07:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 PM ----------


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 4, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Who made you a RD???
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Well, I bribed you and you gave me just RC... so I had to go straight to the management


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Congratulations Dex:thumbup::beer::beer:

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## boborone (Dec 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> damn. :silly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Congrats dex

Guess I should edit my post then huh?
https://plus.google.com/u/0/104711040110222472212/posts/HyaZkJAH5ba


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 4, 2012)

Congrats Dex!!:thumbup::beer::beer:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Congratulations Dex:thumbup::beer::beer:
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



thanks jugg1es


boborone said:


> Congrats dex
> 
> Guess I should edit my post then huh?
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/104711040110222472212/posts/HyaZkJAH5ba

Click to collapse



haha! now that's a coincidence.. thanks bobo :highfive:


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 4, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Congrats Dex!!:thumbup::beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



at times like these I really miss the thanks button..

thank you all guys


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 4, 2012)

Dex I'm confused

How did I disappear from the probationary list? I was on that list before anybody listed:silly:


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

You failed your probation. Now gtfo


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You failed your probation. Now gtfo

Click to collapse



(s)tinky is right on that Tony.. you failed on the first round.

don't worry, there is a new one coming soon


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 4, 2012)

Congrats Dex


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> (s)tinky is right on that Tony.. you failed on the first round.
> 
> don't worry, there is a new one coming soon

Click to collapse



How when and why?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 4, 2012)

Alright folks...  I'm off to my mandatory AA meeting...  3 bars of xanax should get me through...  plus I can spit the best BS you've ever heard in there...


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Alright folks...  I'm off to my mandatory AA meeting...  3 bars of xanax should get me through...  plus I can spit the best BS you've ever heard in there...

Click to collapse



Have fun :silly:


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Alright folks...  I'm off to my mandatory AA meeting...  3 bars of xanax should get me through...  plus I can spit the best BS you've ever heard in there...

Click to collapse



Good luck bro


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> (s)tinky is right on that Tony.. you failed on the first round.
> 
> don't worry, there is a new one coming soon

Click to collapse



Huh? I was joking. Are you telling me I "know things"? I better work as a medium then!


----------



## werked (Dec 4, 2012)

How are all of my favorite friends?!


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> (s)tinky is right on that Tony.. you failed on the first round.
> 
> don't worry, there is a new one coming soon

Click to collapse



Hopefully I'm on the next one... :fingerscrossed:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 03:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 AM ----------

I just noticed... Isn't there somebody on the probation list  that's not so ... Punctual 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 4, 2012)

You will fail...  


to not suceed 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 4, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Hopefully I'm on the next one... :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tis funny, I'm no longer on the list but Mephikun is

This must be a final test for me... 

tis a joke

:laugh::laugh: I get jokes:laugh::laugh:


----------



## cascabel (Dec 4, 2012)

just popped in to say congrats dex. :thumbup:

time to sleep again. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 4, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Tis funny, I'm no longer on the list but Mephikun is
> 
> This must be a final test for me...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol I honestly thought that you were a real mafia member for some reason... When I found out you were a probationary member I was like WAAATTTT??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 4, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Lol I honestly thought that you were a real mafia member for some reason... When I found out you were a probationary member I was like WAAATTTT??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Live and learn


----------



## werked (Dec 4, 2012)

Been up for about 30 hours.... I'm starting to feel a little....erm, :beer::beer:.


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 4, 2012)

werked said:


> Been up for about 30 hours.... I'm starting to feel a little....erm, :beer::beer:.

Click to collapse



hold out for 18 more


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 4, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Live and learn

Click to collapse



Lol... Yes I think I an currently doing that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Dec 4, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> hold out for 18 more

Click to collapse



No.jpg


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 4, 2012)

werked said:


> Been up for about 30 hours.... I'm starting to feel a little....erm, :beer::beer:.

Click to collapse



30!? :what::what: interesting...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I've only tested it on task's AOKP, and it works beautimusly...  Interested to see how it performs on other ROMS such as CM10, or PA, etc...  Shouldn't have any issues though, everything flashes into the proper places...

Click to collapse



I'll flash back to PA and report back. 


Also...I sold my Amaze. It's too bad I spent 11,000$ on my mom's hospital bills this month...or I'd buy the Nexus 4 right now. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'll flash back to PA and report back.
> 
> 
> Also...I sold my Amaze. It's too bad I spent 11,000$ on my mom's hospital bills this month...or I'd buy the Nexus 4 right now.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks...  spoke with a few people I gave the pack to before release, and no issues reported...

---------- Post added at 08:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34991061&postcount=6

Muhahahahahahaha....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 4, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## santee90 (Dec 4, 2012)

How many italians over there?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 4, 2012)

santee90 said:


> How many italians over there?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



7,364.999999999999999 or 7,365


----------



## trell959 (Dec 4, 2012)

****ing at&t. They screwed me over.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> ****ing at&t. They screwed me over.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



shoved a fone up ur arse?  or the bill?


----------



## trell959 (Dec 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> shoved a fone up ur arse?  or the bill?

Click to collapse



They deactivated my sim.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> They deactivated my sim.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



wtf...


----------



## trell959 (Dec 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> wtf...

Click to collapse



I walked into at&t earlier today to get a micro sim (because I'm expecting my Nexus 4 tomorrow) they gave me one free of charge. I specifically told them NOT TO ACTIVATE IT. They said it's not activated blah blah blah. 3 hours later guess what? No signal on my damn phone. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I walked into at&t earlier today to get a micro sim (because I'm expecting my Nexus 4 tomorrow) they gave me one free of charge. I specifically told them NOT TO ACTIVATE IT. They said it's not activated blah blah blah. 3 hours later guess what? No signal on my damn phone.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thats fkd man...  Think you can forward calls online...

---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------

6 bars already...  my tolerance will never go down...  *sigh*....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 4, 2012)

This was not just a dream...  SSD x 2 RAID-0 is coming to a laptop near me...


----------



## boborone (Dec 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> This was not just a dream...  SSD x 2 RAID-0 is coming to a laptop near me...

Click to collapse



Nice AA reward for you


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nice AA reward for you

Click to collapse



In two months I get a barney chip...


----------



## boborone (Dec 4, 2012)

Just checked the billing email from GeekSquad coming out to repair my TV............. O.O HOLY SH!T



> SERVICE INFORMATION:
> Repair Type:
> Parts & Labor
> Problem Description:
> ...

Click to collapse




Man it is definitely worth it to pay the extra bucks for their extended warranty from BestBuy. If you get the Black Tie level, they come to your house and repair it. Takes about a week. Or you can pay less and have to lug your TV to BB and they will ship it off and it takes about 3 weeks for that. Pay the extra. It cost me about $80 on a $700 TV for 2 years of in home service, well worth it. imo.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> Just checked the billing email from GeekSquad coming out to repair my TV............. O.O HOLY SH!T
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Holy jesus...  I'm glad I bought the 3yr warranty on my Samsung 46" LCD...

---------- Post added at 01:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 AM ----------

Huh?  Does he even own an S3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34997934&postcount=5815


----------



## boborone (Dec 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Holy jesus...  I'm glad I bought the 3yr warranty on my Samsung 46" LCD...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think so.


----------



## a.cid (Dec 4, 2012)

Kc?
No, he has a s2...
That JT thread was shifted to the s3 fora some time ago...

Also, Congrats dex!


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

KC got too much time on his hands, he is everywhere 

Howdy people? 
BD, sorry to hear that your mum needs that sort of medical attention. Hope she's ok. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> KC got too much time on his hands, he is everywhere
> 
> Howdy people?
> BD, sorry to hear that your mum needs that sort of medical attention. Hope she's ok. :thumbup:
> ...

Click to collapse



Gotta woo the admins...  he hasn't a clue how to moderate...  I did it for 2 years...

---------- Post added at 02:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 AM ----------

BD I missed that post...  Hope all is well...


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Gotta woo the admins...  he hasn't a clue how to moderate...  I did it for 2 years...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 AM ----------
> 
> BD I missed that post...  Hope all is well...

Click to collapse



He's not a moderator though. 

Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Good morning mafia
Sorry to hear about your mum Bd

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> He's not a moderator though.
> 
> Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........

Click to collapse



Certainly trying for it...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Certainly trying for it...

Click to collapse



He joined about the same time I did....always though that about him.

---------- Post added at 01:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 AM ----------

He finally passed 10,000 posts, but he only has about the 1/2 thanks i have.  Noob.


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Certainly trying for it...

Click to collapse



Well, good luck to him. I was on reserve list, but blew it... 
Even though, i would still want to become one. 

Hello Skinny. How come you guys re not sleeping yet? 

Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Well, good luck to him. I was on reserve list, but blew it...
> Even though, i would still want to become one.
> 
> Hello Skinny. How come you guys re not sleeping yet?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll sleep when I'm dead.


----------



## mocassino (Dec 4, 2012)

Uhm more than 6 thousand pages of a thread. 

It's time for me to come

or maybe not

:cyclops:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 4, 2012)

mocassino said:


> Uhm more than 6 thousand pages of a thread.
> 
> It's time for me to come

Click to collapse



Rather, it's time for you to go.

---------- Post added at 02:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 AM ----------

Mouthwash.  







Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Rather, it's time for you to go.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ha ha, nice, very subtle :thumbup:

Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Morning skinny, looking dapper as usual

Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Ha ha, nice, very subtle :thumbup:
> 
> Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........

Click to collapse



I try.   






Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Ha ha, nice, very subtle :thumbup:
> 
> Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........

Click to collapse



Well bugger me,I missed that

Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> This was not just a dream...  SSD x 2 RAID-0 is coming to a laptop near me...

Click to collapse



*Green with envy* 

How much is the 840 for?
Wouldn't that have been a better choice?
Or is it still priced sky high?

U gonna use it on a laptop, right?

---------- Post added at 04:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:12 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Rather, it's time for you to go.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice pic, bro.
Snowing out?
I see three layers... and one finger


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well bugger me,I missed that
> 
> Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.

Click to collapse



Easily done with such a good job like that. I had to compliment him on that  

Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 4, 2012)

krushnam said:


> *Green with envy*
> 
> How much is the 840 for?
> Wouldn't that have been a better choice?
> ...

Click to collapse



I wish.  NJ->CA transplant.  50 degrees is the new frozen.

I work in a freezer, so nothing I just said makes sense.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I wish.  NJ->CA transplant.  50 degrees is the new frozen.
> 
> I work in a freezer, so nothing I just said makes sense.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



What do you do in there Skinny? And you need to accumulate some fat for these working conditions. Mind you, it could be due to you working in the freezer that your metabolism is extra fast. 

Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 4, 2012)

Night y'all.  Needs my beauty sleep!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I wish.  NJ->CA transplant.  50 degrees is the new frozen.
> 
> I work in a freezer, so nothing I just said makes sense.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Dude you went from -5 degrees in december to 50???

FUUUU.... I feel for ya! :laugh:

It's like moving from NJ to India 

But the freezer must help... must remind you of home, eh? 

GN...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Night y'all.  Needs my beauty sleep!
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Not sure you've enough time for that amount of beauty sleep

Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 4, 2012)

Morning mafia. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Morning proto

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2012)

Morning.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Dec 4, 2012)

Morning guys and gals.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Werked

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Dec 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Werked
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Hi, how are you this fine December morning??


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Werked
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse





werked said:


> Hi, how are you this fine December morning??

Click to collapse



Good morning ladies


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Good morning ladies

Click to collapse



Morning Dex. How are you? Snowflake says hi. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 4, 2012)

Morning Trolls 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## _akash (Dec 4, 2012)

good evening guys..
Fawkes...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Hiya Bd,werked,Dex,fawkes, darkknight


Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> This was not just a dream...  SSD x 2 RAID-0 is coming to a laptop near me...

Click to collapse



Awesome^^^^

I found the ultimate external SSD cooling tower.






One could only dream.. 6tb of supa fast shizz:cyclops:


----------



## cascabel (Dec 4, 2012)

morning all.

@jugg: nice sig. lol. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

cascabel said:


> morning all.
> 
> @jugg: nice sig. lol.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's my second today
Morning cas, Tony

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2012)

werked said:


> Hi, how are you this fine December morning??

Click to collapse



I'm good. 
My mom is back in the hospital (COPD ) and She still owed money (co payments) from her last (five months) stay. Since I am her guarantor, I had to make a substantial payment...so she could go back in (well, so they would keep her) to the same hospital.... :banghead:

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 08:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 AM ----------

Hi all.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning Dex. How are you? Snowflake says hi.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I'm fine, getting ready to go shooting. You BD?
Tell Snowflake hi and give her a head scratch from me


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I'm fine, getting ready to go shooting. You BD?
> Tell Snowflake hi and give her a head scratch from me

Click to collapse



Read the post right above yours.
I'm okay. 
Head scratch given. She said chirp. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Read the post right above yours.
> I'm okay.
> Head scratch given. She said chirp.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



yup, I saw 

is your mother going back to the hospital soon?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> yup, I saw
> 
> is your mother going back to the hospital soon?

Click to collapse



She's there now. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Dec 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Good morning ladies

Click to collapse



Good morning!! Enjoy your shooting today!!


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> She's there now.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



is she ok? anything major? hope she gets well soon


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 4, 2012)

werked said:


> Good morning!! Enjoy your shooting today!!

Click to collapse



Thanks werked


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> getting ready to go shooting.

Click to collapse



Mafia style?

With what?? bow and arrow/handgun/rifle?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> is she ok? anything major? hope she gets well soon

Click to collapse



She'll be okay. Thanks.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey all

Anybody knows what to do if your roof is raining on your power sockets?


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey all
> 
> Anybody knows what to do if your roof is raining on your power sockets?

Click to collapse



run for your life


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey all
> 
> Anybody knows what to do if your roof is raining on your power sockets?

Click to collapse



Turn off electricity or consequences are obvious. The when rain stops fix the roof.   And hi. 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey all
> 
> Anybody knows what to do if your roof is raining on your power sockets?

Click to collapse



Shut off power from the mains. Call the electric co to report it (in case there is any damage) and fix the damn roof. :what:

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> run for your life

Click to collapse





tinky1 said:


> Turn off electricity or consequences are obvious. The when rain stops fix the roof.   And hi.
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



hey.. will keep that in mind
I did some tweaking to the water stream to make it move away from the socket, I think I'm safe for now


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hey.. will keep that in mind
> I did some tweaking to the water stream to make it move away from the socket, I think I'm safe for now

Click to collapse



Probably not. 
Shut it off! Doooo eeeeet!
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Probably not.
> Shut it off! Doooo eeeeet!
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Yup. Shut the mains down. Could cause a lot of damage. 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Probably not.
> Shut it off! Doooo eeeeet!
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



No, I will lose lights and internet


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2012)

True^^^^^^
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> No, I will lose lights and internet

Click to collapse



stay safe man... if water goes into the sockets, you'll have a bad time later with lots of issues.. better shut everything down and be sure


----------



## cascabel (Dec 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> No, I will lose lights and internet

Click to collapse



hi husam. shut it nao. better safe than sorry. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## trell959 (Dec 4, 2012)

Still no Nexus bd. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> stay safe man... if water goes into the sockets, you'll have a bad time later with lots of issues.. better shut everything down and be sure

Click to collapse



it's an external socket, I think I'm safe. My brother is an engineer


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> it's an external socket, I think I'm safe. My brother is an engineer

Click to collapse



then shut down the fuse where the socket is connected to


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> then shut down the fuse where the socket is connected to

Click to collapse



meh, I think that's the best thing to do


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 4, 2012)

Yolo

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 07:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Not sure you've enough time for that amount of beauty sleep
> 
> Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.

Click to collapse



This did dot go unnoticed.  Why you....

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Still no Nexus bd.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yolo
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I knew you'd notice

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 4, 2012)

mattina mafioso

BD how is everyone?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> mattina mafioso
> 
> BD how is everyone?

Click to collapse



Sparky is working (limo jobs, limo jobs everywhere). 
I'm fine. 
Snowflake is napping. (zzzzzzzzz chirp zzzzzzzz) 
My mom is in the hospital (she's fine, hospitals are expensive :banghead: )

How are you and yours?
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Still no Nexus bd.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How come? 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky is working (limo jobs, limo jobs everywhere).
> I'm fine.
> Snowflake is napping. (zzzzzzzzz chirp zzzzzzzz)
> My mom is in the hospital (she's fine, hospitals are expensive :banghead: )
> ...

Click to collapse



We are all doing fine


----------



## trell959 (Dec 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I truly think it will get here today, but I'm not getting my hopes up.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 4, 2012)

So tired of hearing people (well, one person)  complain at work. Jeeeezussss.... I know who I'm avoiding the rest of the day. :banghead:
Anywho.... BOOYAHHHH


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 4, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Awesome^^^^
> 
> I found the ultimate external SSD cooling tower.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One word: Porn





dexter93 said:


> I'm fine, getting ready to go shooting.

Click to collapse



They let you own firearms in Greece? I thought it was only third world countries and the U.S. that do. Silly me.


Which reminds me, that I need to order a new CQC optic for my Saiga-12.



husam666 said:


> Hey all
> 
> Anybody knows what to do if your roof is raining on your power sockets?

Click to collapse



1. Put on rubber shoes.
2. Stick finger in socket.
3. ??????
4. Profit!




werked said:


> So tired of hearing people (well, one person)  complain at work. Jeeeezussss.... I know who I'm avoiding the rest of the day. :banghead:
> Anywho.... BOOYAHHHH

Click to collapse



Yeap....yeap...

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> In two months I get a barney chip...

Click to collapse



Its all a lie!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey all
> 
> Anybody knows what to do if your roof is raining on your power sockets?

Click to collapse



Use yellow tape and redirect... Duuuh :silly:


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Lmao. Shooting as in shooting pictures. 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 4, 2012)

werked said:


> So tired of hearing people (well, one person)  complain at work. Jeeeezussss.... I know who I'm avoiding the rest of the day. :banghead:
> Anywho.... BOOYAHHHH

Click to collapse



That's why I chose to work in an environment noone else wants to be in. 

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2012)

Do I win?



























(a cookie?) 
Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> I truly think it will get here today, but I'm not getting my hopes up.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Snowflake is eagerly awaiting your review. In fact....she's dreaming about the N4 RIGHT NAO! 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Do I win?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



True true.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 4, 2012)

Tink, is there a gapps set up yet in the nexus section where you're at?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> True true.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Where's my cookie? Dammit. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Dec 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Where's my cookie? Dammit.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2012)

werked said:


>

Click to collapse







Also....that pic has been approved.




Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Dec 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Also....that pic has been approved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have pleased Snowflake.... My day is complete.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

You guys changed the title of the thread, so am I free to post?


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> You guys changed the title of the thread, so am I free to post?

Click to collapse



Nope. 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Nope.
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



Tinky! I'm going to be like you, post in the one and only (and best) Chi Delta Alpha Frat and the Gli Banana Mafia.


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Tinky! I'm going to be like you, post in the one and only (and best) Chi Delta Alpha Frat and the Gli Banana Mafia.

Click to collapse



Good luck 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 4, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Tinky! I'm going to be like you, post in the one and only (and best) Chi Delta Alpha Frat and the Gli Banana Mafia.

Click to collapse



You're overstaying you're welcome.

While friendly conversation is appreciated, plugging another organization as being the "best" is not.

Please leave.

Thank-you, kindly.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You're overstaying you're welcome.
> 
> While friendly conversation is appreciated, plugging another organization as being the "best" is not.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, I'll just be a nice social man :victory:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 4, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Sorry, I'll just be a nice social man :victory:

Click to collapse



BD, do we have a new Birdy Bomber yet?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> BD, do we have a new Birdy Bomber yet?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Birdy Bomber :angel:


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> 1. Put on rubber shoes.
> 2. Stick finger in socket.
> 3. ??????
> 4. Profit!
> ...

Click to collapse



My finger doesn't fit


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> My finger doesn't fit

Click to collapse



Your avatar works so well with that statement.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Well, good luck to him. I was on reserve list, but blew it...
> Even though, i would still want to become one.
> 
> Hello Skinny. How come you guys re not sleeping yet?
> ...

Click to collapse



I PMed MikeChannon to get my oldskool username BF back...  then I asked was my 2 years of SuperMod experience enough to get me on board...  Told me to PM NotATeoFan...



krushnam said:


> *Green with envy*
> 
> How much is the 840 for?
> Wouldn't that have been a better choice?
> ...

Click to collapse



The 840 is actually cheaper, but it's only 500gb, I need identical drives for RAID-0



TonyStark said:


> Awesome^^^^
> 
> I found the ultimate external SSD cooling tower.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In time...



BeerChameleon said:


> Its all a lie!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Yessir it is!


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> In time

Click to collapse



Dude you are such a procrastinator


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 4, 2012)

Put 4.2 on my Cappy last night...  runs surprising well...


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Put 4.2 on my Cappy last night...  runs surprising well...

Click to collapse



On your scrappy? Whos


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 4, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> On your scrappy? Whos

Click to collapse



It's mine...  trying to get my mom to use it...  sometimes I swap her into it w/o telling her...  then 10minutes later shes talking on her Nokia 6030...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 4, 2012)

Afternoon mafia,

Called my buddy that work at the dealership and he is going to check the car fax for this jeep for free :victory::victory::victory:

Also if that looks good, he will take a look at the engine and everything to much sure everything is up to par 

Excited!!! :laugh:


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Afternoon mafia,
> 
> Called my buddy that work at the dealership and he is going to check the car fax for this jeep for free :victory::victory::victory:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



mY wife and I are heading over to VW today to pick our new/used buggy up:highfive:


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> mY wife and I are heading over to VW today to pick our new/used buggy up:highfive:

Click to collapse



Nice. I like cc. Not very spacious though. What engine? 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## werked (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice, TS. I'm trying to find an early 2000s model VW jetta TDI. Need better fuel economy.... TDI FTW.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 4, 2012)

werked said:


> Nice, TS. I'm trying to find an early 2000s model VW jetta TDI. Need better fuel economy.... TDI FTW.

Click to collapse



Those Jettas will GO...  Drove my buddies a while back, and not paying attention, I was easily over 100 in no time...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Tinky! I'm going to be like you, post in the one and only (IT'S NOT A FREAKING CONTEST) Chi Delta Alpha Frat and the Gli Banana Mafia.

Click to collapse



FTFY
Get out. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Nice. I like cc. Not very spacious though. What engine?
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



Thanks man, it's the VR6 3.6 AWD. Thing's like a fighter jet inside



werked said:


> Nice, TS. I'm trying to find an early 2000s model VW jetta TDI. Need better fuel economy.... TDI FTW.

Click to collapse



Looked at those... Wife doesn't want to deal w/ diesel


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2012)

Lies! It's all lies! 






Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

werked said:


> Nice, TS. I'm trying to find an early 2000s model VW jetta TDI. Need better fuel economy.... TDI FTW.

Click to collapse



I have Seat Altea 2.0TDI 140hp (VW golf platform) . It's about 200kg heavier than golf/jetta but still goes pretty well. 0-62 in about 10 seconds I think. Not great, but not bad at all as for family car. 







Quasimodem said:


> Those Jettas will GO...  Drove my buddies a while back, and not paying attention, I was easily over 100 in no time...

Click to collapse






That's true. They have great acceleration once moving. Loads of torque. 




TonyStark said:


> Thanks man, it's the VR6 3.6 AWD. Thing's like a fighter jet inside
> 
> Looked at those... Wife doesn't want to deal w/ diesel

Click to collapse



What's there to deal with? 


"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 4, 2012)

I hate my step mom working here!!! She keeps trying to manage everyone like she is the boss!! Its bullsh*t and she makes way to much money for the little work she does! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I hate my step mom working here!!! She keeps trying to manage everyone like she is the boss!! Its bullsh*t and she makes way to much money for the little work she does!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Just stay out of it... Or you'll end up being an enemy of the state. 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I hate my step mom working here!!! She keeps trying to manage everyone like she is the boss!! Its bullsh*t and she makes way to much money for the little work she does!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I agree with tinky on this, keep your head down until after the fireworks, going to be much safer for you

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Just stay out of it... Or you'll end up being an enemy of the state.
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



Well duh..  

I just think its bus she can't get her own f ucking job! And not have to work at my dads accounting office! I really wish she would of kept her job where should would go out of town. I could hang out with my dad more without her and saw her just enough to tolerate her and like her. But if I had to work with my gf and live with here without anytime to myself I think I would go crazy, my poor dad 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I just think its bus she can't get her own f ucking job! And not have to work at my dads accounting office! I really wish she would of kept her job where should would go out of town. I could hang out with my dad more without her and saw her just enough to tolerate her and like her. But if I had to work with my gf and live with here without anytime to myself I think I would go crazy, my poor dad
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Sounds like you've been down a tought road man, I am truly sorry to hear that.




tinky1 said:


> What's there to deal with?

Click to collapse



Her telling me she doesn't want to deal with it

need I say more?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 4, 2012)

Damn!t...  SSD for my mom is on backorder...   will ship in 1 to 2 weeks...  Thinking about cancelling and getting it somewhere else...


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Damn!t...  SSD for my mom is on backorder...   will ship in 1 to 2 weeks...  Thinking about cancelling and getting it somewhere else...

Click to collapse



did you try eBay?


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Sounds like you've been down a tought road man, I am truly sorry to hear that.
> 
> 
> Her telling me she doesn't want to deal with it
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, say no more. Just buy it! Diesel. And tell her to deal with it 

We can dream........ 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Oooh, 
Evening folks, how is everyone?

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Nope, say no more. Just buy it! Diesel. And tell her to deal with it
> 
> We can dream........
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



meh it's her car. We lost her Caravan in the storm... tree took it out. Insurance just came through, you thinks she'll feel a difference in handling:silly:


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 4, 2012)

Babydoll, you can throw your bricks away..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1948485


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey everyone...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Babydoll, you can throw your bricks away..
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1948485

Click to collapse



Nice, very nice.:thumbup:

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Babydoll, you can throw your bricks away..
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1948485

Click to collapse







Bricks for EVA!!!!1!11!!




Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 04:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Nice, very nice.:thumbup:
> 
> Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 4, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Sounds like you've been down a tought road man, I am truly sorry to hear that.
> 
> 
> Her telling me she doesn't want to deal with it
> ...

Click to collapse



Its OK, just annoying I hardly get to talk or hang out with my dad without her always being there ruining my conversations with him. And when I do its usually for like 5-10 mins in between his appointments :/ 

But enough about my issues, I have some things to look forward too:
Xmas!! New jeep maybe? Internship starting in January  month break from school !! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Bricks for EVA!!!!1!11!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hahaha, as you wish sis


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 4, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> did you try eBay?

Click to collapse



Nah sure haven't...  moneys tied up with BestBuy and other things right now... yea I can afford stuff, but I really dont want to tie up any more money right now...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hahaha, as you wish sis

Click to collapse



In all seriousness
I think your work with htc devices is awesome and I know you've helped many people. You are my goto guy for all things HTC (and my brother from another mother  ) 




I just really like throwing bricks. 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 4, 2012)

Just thought I'd share an amazing song....


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> In all seriousness
> I think your work with htc devices is awesome and I know you've helped many people. You are my goto guy for all things HTC (and my brother from another mother  )
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



haha, thanks sis , much appreciated 

keep throwing then


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2012)

How is this thread still open???? 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35017428
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> How is this thread still open????
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35017428
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I was wondering the same.. that article is old news anyway


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Nah sure haven't...  moneys tied up with BestBuy and other things right now... yea I can afford stuff, but I really dont want to tie up any more money right now...

Click to collapse



Lol me too!!! It is going to be super tied up after Xmas!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> In all seriousness
> I think your work with htc devices is awesome and I know you've helped many people. You are my goto guy for all things HTC (and *my brother from another mother*  )
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



but I thought that guy was me..


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> but I thought that guy was me..

Click to collapse



You are not only my FIRST FRIEND EVER at xda, but you are also my brother. 
Why can't I have more than one brother? 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> but I thought that guy was me..

Click to collapse











Babydoll25 said:


> You are not only my FIRST FRIEND EVER at xda, but you are also my brother.
> Why can't I have more than one brother?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



LOLL.



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 4, 2012)

Meh....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You are not only my FIRST FRIEND EVER at xda, but you are also my brother.
> Why can't I have more than one brother?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



dunno


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> but I thought that guy was me..

Click to collapse



You tend to brick your HTCs plus you is a WM user.../thatisall :silly:


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Meh....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



That's my line. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 05:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> You tend to brick your HTCs plus you is a WM user.../thatisall :silly:

Click to collapse



He's my brother! (even if he is a windows phone user  )


Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You tend to brick your HTCs plus you is a WM user.../thatisall :silly:

Click to collapse



Fail much?
Read the bolded section


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 4, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's my line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okayguy.jpg

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babydoll25*
> You are not only my FIRST FRIEND EVER at xda, but you are also my brother.
> Why can't I have more than one brother?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> dunno

Click to collapse




Hmmm


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Hmmm

Click to collapse



what?


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> what?

Click to collapse



what? what?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> what? what?

Click to collapse



what? what? what?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 4, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Its OK, just annoying I hardly get to talk or hang out with my dad without her always being there ruining my conversations with him. And when I do its usually for like 5-10 mins in between his appointments :/
> 
> But enough about my issues, I have some things to look forward too:
> Xmas!! New jeep maybe? Internship starting in January  month break from school !!
> ...

Click to collapse



-_-

The next time she starts running her mouth about anything, stop, take a deep breath, and think happy thoughts.

Then yell, "B*tch! Shut your motherf*ckin' mouth!"

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2012)

good night people


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Night husam

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.

---------- Post added at 01:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 AM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> -_-
> 
> The next time she starts running her mouth about anything, stop, take a deep breath, and think happy thoughts.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If I said that to my mum she would calmly close her fist and punch me in the mouth.

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Night husam
> 
> Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep lol same here 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Yep lol same here
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It wouldn't be the first time. Only once before though, not going to put myself in that situation again.

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Night husam
> 
> Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





shahrukhraza said:


> Yep lol same here.

Click to collapse



It's his step-mom. Big difference in my world. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 4, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X+ using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> It's his step-mom. Big difference in my world. Lol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Lulz, the thing is it is a polite way of being bossy, plus I don't want to get fired or deal with my dad about that. That would just f uck up more ****. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Lulz, the thing is it is a polite way of being bossy, plus I don't want to get fired or deal with my dad about that. That would just f uck up more ****.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



There's always Option B.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Hmmm

Click to collapse



What is your point? 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

Lmao. Husam. Husam!

Re. Electricity
View attachment 1537362


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

*sigh*
Dead xda is dead. Flashed new kernel, bored now, might as well go to bed. Night people. 


"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## a.cid (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> *sigh*
> Dead xda is dead. Flashed new kernel, bored now, might as well go to bed. Night people.
> 
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



I just woke up (2 hours back)
So morning maybe?


----------



## werked (Dec 5, 2012)

Come out come out wherever you are!!


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 5, 2012)

They are all hiding


----------



## werked (Dec 5, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> They are all hiding

Click to collapse



Looks that way. How are you?? How's the family??


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm not hiding. Just busy

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm also not hiding ...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 5, 2012)

werked said:


> Looks that way. How are you?? How's the family??

Click to collapse



Doing good


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



cool wallpaper BD


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> cool wallpaper BD

Click to collapse



Thanks. It's a default wall. Either Apex or something else. I'll have to check.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 5, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 5, 2012)

i really hate scheming...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i really hate scheming...

Click to collapse



Scheming on what?




Pm sent.
Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------

Should I attempt to lay down before stupid dispatchers make my phone explode (in a flurry of late night calls and texts)???

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Scheming on what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



same as always...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> same as always...

Click to collapse



This??





Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2012)

I should goto oregon and get this jeep: http://www.griffithhonda.com/used-c...7488/~/VehicleTypeID_~Price1_~Make_~Model_/19

I wonder why its so cheap?


----------



## werked (Dec 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> same as always...

Click to collapse



If I lived close I would sneak you beer  this is the best I can do for now :beer::beer:


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I should goto oregon and get this jeep: http://www.griffithhonda.com/used-c...7488/~/VehicleTypeID_~Price1_~Make_~Model_/19
> 
> I wonder why its so cheap?

Click to collapse



You should not goto Oregon. It's cheap because there is something wrong with it. (If it's too good to be true...there's always a reason why)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Dec 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You should not goto Oregon. It's cheap because there is something wrong with it. (If it's too good to be true...there's always a reason why)
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



+1
Deal locally, or as local as possible. People are less likely to screw you if they know you can find them easily.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2012)

werked said:


> +1
> Deal locally, or as local as possible. People are less likely to screw you if they know you can find them easily.

Click to collapse



intelligent minds think alike 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You should not goto Oregon. It's cheap because there is something wrong with it. (If it's too good to be true...there's always a reason why)
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Ya i read the car fax and there were 3 recalls on it  

Sucks cause dealers are usually pretty reliable. 

I am still waiting to see service records on the one I am going to see tomorrow. It really seems legitimate price and its local


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 5, 2012)

I use to sell cars back in 1943 and believe me...we tried our best not to make you lose the game during the purchasing of the vehicle....the cake was a lie but not our cars quality 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## a.cid (Dec 5, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I use to sell cars back in 1943 and believe me...we tried our best not to make you lose the game during the purchasing of the vehicle....the cake was a lie but not our cars quality
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



1943! Selling cars! 

How old are you?


----------



## werked (Dec 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> intelligent minds think alike
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup:






M_T_M said:


> I use to sell cars back in 1943 and believe me...we tried our best not to make you lose the game during the purchasing of the vehicle....the cake was a lie but not our cars quality
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Wait.... What?!?! :what:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I use to sell cars back in 1943 and believe me...we tried our best not to make you lose the game during the purchasing of the vehicle....the cake was a lie but not our cars quality
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Present day i am eating el guelo canelo hot dogs


----------



## werked (Dec 5, 2012)

So sleepy.... Goodnight, everyone!! :beer:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice is that your best buy tie up? Also what size u got?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi everyone!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## trell959 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey everyone! I'm on elclair for ****s and giggles 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 5, 2012)

Good to see ya trell.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## trell959 (Dec 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Good to see ya trell.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



You too man! Whats going on?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Nice is that your best buy tie up? Also what size u got?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse




I hooked up the surrounds today....  thats my smart bluray playing to the tv to the amp, will all hdmi and optical out....  sounded beatuimus...  46" LCD HDTV 1080p Samung...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You too man! Whats going on?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897

Click to collapse



Same ol...chillin with my 3 new dogs.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## trell959 (Dec 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Same ol...chillin with my 3 new dogs.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Still waiting for my Nexus 4 here. Looks like it wont be here until next week.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 5, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Still waiting for my Nexus 4 here. Looks like it wont be here until next week.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897

Click to collapse



Whaaa??  So you have no phone till then?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Whaaa??  So you have no phone till then?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



He got an AOSP Cappy...

---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 PM ----------

I've got a 12pack but I'm pouring them into energy drink cans...  Yes, I;m slick...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> He got an AOSP Cappy...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 PM ----------
> 
> I've got a 12pack but I'm pouring them into energy drink cans...  Yes, I;m slick...

Click to collapse



haha, nice


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> haha, nice

Click to collapse



how bout a hangout?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> how bout a hangout?

Click to collapse



kinda awkward when the wife is up.  the way this house is layed out, there's zero privacy.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> kinda awkward when the wife is up.  the way this house is layed out, there's zero privacy.

Click to collapse



well damn i just had task in there...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> well damn i just had task in there...

Click to collapse



does he know that you know me?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> does he know that you know me?

Click to collapse



naw... lol..


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> naw... lol..

Click to collapse



you two are super smart with sh*t...i wonder what i would contribute to such a round table discussion lol

---------- Post added at 10:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------

time to drop a little bleach in my pc water.  purple was not a great idea.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lmao. Husam. Husam!
> 
> Re. Electricity
> View attachment 1537362
> ...

Click to collapse



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....

I have to get rid of my Tesla coil now 

Sent from the brick


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

Good morning Dex and anyone else that happens to be awake

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....
> 
> I have to get rid of my Tesla coil now.

Click to collapse



Lol.





jugg1es said:


> Good morning Dex and anyone else that happens to be awake.

Click to collapse



2:25am and I'm still at work helping with a tower turn up. Overtime, away!

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning Dex and anyone else that happens to be awake
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

Click to collapse



It's too early lol


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

Morning jase, Ronnie. What's up

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning jase, Ronnie. What's up

Click to collapse



Work work and more work.

I'm, "worked". Err....werked?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 5, 2012)

Come hangout


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Come hangout

Click to collapse



Can't, I've got chops to sort out then I'm off into town to pay bills and play ingress

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## a.cid (Dec 5, 2012)

Sitting in a lecture and the ac's not working!
Its sooo hot and suffocating, I feel like puking :screwy:


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning Dex and anyone else that happens to be awake
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

Click to collapse



Morning jugg and everyone else 

Sent from the brick


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

@Dex, what's the future for true s-off for the hox? Upgrade in 6 days and its going to be a choice between that and s3

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

---------- Post added at 11:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 AM ----------




a.cid said:


> Sitting in a lecture and the ac's not working!
> Its sooo hot and suffocating, I feel like puking :screwy:

Click to collapse



Dooooeeet, then pics

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## a.cid (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> @Dex, what's the future for true s-off for the hox? Upgrade in 6 days and its going to be a choice between that and s3
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Noways!
As it is, all of us are sitting cramped up...
If I puke, it'll be all over someone's back, not to mention the people who'll puke after me


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Noways!
> As it is, all of us are sitting cramped up...
> If I puke, it'll be all over someone's back, not to mention the people who'll puke after me

Click to collapse



That's why pics would be good

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> That's why pics would be good.

Click to collapse



^^^this.

And/or video to be uploaded to YouTube.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> ^^^this.
> 
> And/or video to be uploaded to YouTube.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Chain puking lol. Domino effect. 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> ^^^this.
> 
> And/or video to be uploaded to YouTube.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Admittedly video would be awesome:thumbup:

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> @Dex, what's the future for true s-off for the hox? Upgrade in 6 days and its going to be a choice between that and s3

Click to collapse



Which HOX? The tegra one is pretty much doomed.. the Qualcomm one has possibilities, although I don't expect something to come soon 

Sent from the brick


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Which HOX? The tegra one is pretty much doomed.. the Qualcomm one has possibilities, although I don't expect something to come soon
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Sounds like our football team.  the Qualcomm one has possibilities, although I don't expect something to come soon.  Go Chargers.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Which HOX? The tegra one is pretty much doomed.. the Qualcomm one has possibilities, although I don't expect something to come soon
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Ah, now I'm not sure about that.I'm in UK so.... hmm, gonna have to think. flashing with adb drove me nuts on this, but I really like the feel of it in my hand. The s3 just feels flimsy and plastic.

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Ah, now I'm not sure about that.I'm in UK so.... hmm, gonna have to think. flashing with adb drove me nuts on this, but I really like the feel of it in my hand. The s3 just feels flimsy and plastic.
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

Click to collapse



Hmm. It doesn't to me. Feels very well built. Plastic, but well built. Although I'd go for Note 2 because apparently it is noticeably better than s3. The only place you can get HOX with Qualcomm is EE and their prices are atrocious. And there is always N4 that you can buy outright and use with SIMO. 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Hmm. It doesn't to me. Feels very well built. Plastic, but well built. Although I'd go for Note 2 because apparently it is noticeably better than s3. The only place you can get HOX with Qualcomm is EE and their prices are atrocious. And there is always N4 that you can buy outright and use with SIMO.
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



Can't afford it outright and Vodafone don't seem to be in a hurry to stock it. Would love one though

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Can't afford it outright and Vodafone don't seem to be in a hurry to stock it. Would love one though
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

Click to collapse



Shame. You'd be better off putting it on cc and getting simo. In the long run. 
Talking of which, time to give 3uk a call and cancel the contract. Oh, the beauty of being contract free(well, 30 day rolling) .... 
As much as I'd like note 2 for it's battery life, I just can't... It ain't worth it. Cheapest you can find now is £36pm x24. Contract free, if Google sticks to their pricing, i'll sell N4 in a years time, add a little bit of money and upgrade. That is if next Nexus worth it. Current Nexus should last at least 2 years. Can't see them improving greatly on any of the specs. And it will get sw updates for a while. 

Btw, does anyone else feel that JB is in a way a step back from ICS? Heavier, more demanding. Imho, ICS is the best one so far (well, at least when it comes to t3 and Qualcomm). 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 5, 2012)

Morning Tink, Jugg, Skinny


Hey Quasi, this is gonna sell out quick. check it out :good::highfive::good:


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

Afternoon Tony

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2012)

Morning. Snowflake can't have any seeds for awhile. Sad bird is going to be sad when she realizes this. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning. Snowflake can't have any seeds for awhile. Sad bird is going to be sad when she realizes this.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Why not?
Is she ok?

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey guys!

Howz things going?



Babydoll25 said:


> Morning. Snowflake can't have any seeds for awhile. Sad bird is going to be sad when she realizes this.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Why?
What happened?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Why not?
> Is she ok?
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

Click to collapse



Hi Jugg1es. See
my answer below. (since you both asked the same thing)






krushnam said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Howz things going?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi.

She's not digesting them correctly.  She can still have pellets and veggies, just no seeds (for the time being at least). I want to monitor her...ummm....droppings, and maybe tomorrow She can have some in limited quantities.
She seems fine otherwise. She's playing with toys, eating, preening, approving posts, poking the screen of my phone...all her normal activities. 



How is everyone?
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm sure it's only a small blip, she will be fine but you do right to monitor her. 

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi Jugg1es. See
> my answer below. (since you both asked the same thing)
> 
> Hi.
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe you can start out by powdering/ crushing the grains tomorrow...

I'm tired. And sleepy. 
Gave 3 continuous practical exams... ObGyn, Surgery and Medicine... 
Stressed out a lot during the exams...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Maybe you can start out by powdering/ crushing the grains tomorrow...
> 
> I'm tired. And sleepy.
> Gave 3 continuous practical exams... ObGyn, Surgery and Medicine...
> Stressed out a lot during the exams...

Click to collapse



That's rough, but your training to be a doctor, stress and lack of sleep are par of the course. Relax get some sleep and chill, it's done with at least for now

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> That's rough, but your training to be a doctor, stress and lack of sleep are par of the course. Relax get some sleep and chill, it's done with at least for now
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

Click to collapse



Ya that is what I'm doing... resting for today... 
Then back to Pediatrics :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm sure it's only a small blip, she will be fine but you do right to monitor her.
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

Click to collapse



One of the first signs that something is not right with a bird (they mask their symptoms until they are very sick) is in their droppings. I check every cage every morning and night so I can spot is anything is wrong right away. 
I really think it's her little belly is still out of whack after the antibiotics. I'll treat her again with the probiotics and continue to monitor her.

You were asking about the HOX before. The Tegra 3 version most likely won't ever see S-off. It's still a great phone though.
The S3 is a fast, powerful phone AND no locked bootloader. 


Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> One of the first signs that something is not right with a bird (they mask their symptoms until they are very sick) is in their droppings. I check every cage every morning and night so I can spot is anything is wrong right away.
> I really think it's her little belly is still out of whack after the antibiotics. I'll treat her again with the probiotics and continue to monitor her.
> 
> You were asking about the HOX before. The Tegra 3 version most likely won't ever see S-off. It's still a great phone though.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, it's the bootloader that it's my biggest sway towards the s3 maybe in just too used to the solid feel of my beloved desire s

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

Well, HTC doesn't use aluminium anymore. They are still solid, but lost that "feel" to them. I actually like how s3 feels in the hand more than HOX due to slightly different shapes. HOX got some sharp angles in inconvenient places (for me). 
Oh, sorry, and hiya everyone  

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Well, HTC doesn't use aluminium anymore. They are still solid, but lost that "feel" to them. I actually like how s3 feels in the hand more than HOX due to slightly different shapes. HOX got some sharp angles in inconvenient places (for me).
> Oh, sorry, and hiya everyone
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



It IS a bit squarish....

S3 feels more "natural" IMO. But it's too plasticky and flimsy-feeling.


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> It IS a bit squarish....
> 
> S3 feels more "natural" IMO. But it's too plasticky and flimsy-feeling.

Click to collapse



haven't tried using an hox, but i have to agree s3 feels like it breaks easily. 

and hi everyone. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> It IS a bit squarish....
> 
> S3 feels more "natural" IMO. But it's too plasticky and flimsy-feeling.

Click to collapse



I knew I wasn't the only one with this impression of it. It is quick though, maybe I'll get used to the feel once I stick it in a case, not something I've done with the ds






cascabel said:


> haven't tried using an hox, but i have to agree s3 feels like it breaks easily.
> 
> and hi everyone.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse





Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Well, HTC doesn't use aluminium anymore. They are still solid, but lost that "feel" to them. I actually like how s3 feels in the hand more than HOX due to slightly different shapes. HOX got some sharp angles in inconvenient places (for me).
> Oh, sorry, and hiya everyone
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



as sad as it sounds, one of the best "feeling" phones (IMO) is the Nokia 900/800 and 920/820 series. These phones hearken back to the HTC's of a year ago. Big diff between now and then... how thin they are:good:


----------



## werked (Dec 5, 2012)

Good morning. Overslept this morning  didn't hear my alarm if it went off.... My day is ruined  guilt will eat me up for the rest of the week. I've never been late to work.... I am 45 minutes to an hour early to work everyday. I feel soooo bad. 
So, how is everyone?? BD, take care of my lil Snowflake.


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

hiya tony and werked. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

Hiya werked,cas

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey cas and werked Guten Tag


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> as sad as it sounds, one of the best "feeling" phones (IMO) is the Nokia 900/800 and 920/820 series. These phones hearken back to the HTC's of a year ago. Big diff between now and then... how thin they are:good:

Click to collapse



Agree. Nokia is superb atm. If it had incredible battery life I would have almost definitely jumped ship to lumia 920.







werked said:


> Good morning. Overslept this morning  didn't hear my alarm if it went off.... My day is ruined  guilt will eat me up for the rest of the week. I've never been late to work.... I am 45 minutes to an hour early to work everyday. I feel soooo bad.
> So, how is everyone?? BD, take care of my lil Snowflake.

Click to collapse



Pfff,it happens. Don't feel guilty. Especially if you are always on time. Just to remind them that you are human  
What do you do? 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Agree. Nokia is superb atm. If it had incredible battery life I would have almost definitely jumped ship to lumia 920.

Click to collapse



Interesting you should say that, My wife has had a 900 seance it's release, and she actually gets far better batt then my SGS3. We're both medium users.


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Interesting you should say that, My wife has had a 900 seance it's release, and she actually gets far better batt then my SGS3. We're both medium users.

Click to collapse



Note 2 is the king of battery life atm. And maxx, but it's not as high end. 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 5, 2012)

Well apparently the geniuses at MDOC processed my parole paperwork before I was even eligible...  now I'm stuck for the duration...  retards....







Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Well apparently the geniuses at MDOC processed my parole paperwork before I was even eligible...  now I'm stuck for the duration...  retards....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't you appeal? That's so unfair. It's their mistake...not yours. I'd get a lawyer and see what your options are (if any)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't know how much more of this I can handle (cracks beer)

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Can't you appeal? That's so unfair. It's their mistake...not yours. I'd get a lawyer and see what your options are (if any)
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



i agree. they f*cked up, not you. try for an appeal. there must be another option...

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Well apparently the geniuses at MDOC processed my parole paperwork before I was even eligible...  now I'm stuck for the duration...  retards....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's rough, an appeal is definitely in order.

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Can't you appeal? That's so unfair. It's their mistake...not yours. I'd get a lawyer and see what your options are (if any)
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Nothing can be done...  the part not in the picture says I'm denied for the duration....  I'm just gonna somehow stick it out...  I keep trying to push myself to do something productive or something...  but I'm completely drained...  I don't care anymore...  no this isn't an excuse but I was only driving because I was afraid for my life...  and it was back in 2010...  I really hope the world ends next week and a half...

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Nothing can be done...  the part not in the picture says I'm denied for the duration....  I'm just gonna somehow stick it out...  I keep trying to push myself to do something productive or something...  but I'm completely drained...  I don't care anymore...  no this isn't an excuse but I was only driving because I was afraid for my life...  and it was back in 2010...  I really hope the world ends next week and a half...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



that simply sucks... have you talked to a lawyer about that? something is definitely wrong there. you shouldn't be paying for another person's fail..

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> that simply sucks... have you talked to a lawyer about that? something is definitely wrong there. you shouldn't be paying for another person's fail..
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'll call him....  just to see...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'll call him....  just to see...

Click to collapse



You should definitely bring this up. It's a paperwork fail that was not caused in any way by you or your actions. They need to fix this.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'll call him....  just to see...

Click to collapse



good luck. i mean that. hope something can be done. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> It IS a bit squarish....
> 
> S3 feels more "natural" IMO. But it's too plasticky and flimsy-feeling.

Click to collapse



Who...are you?

Sorry if mention has been made or if you've done a name change on us, but I've been working nonstop since yesterday morning and haven't been reading the thread like I should. :-/

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 5, 2012)

I was the victim of a random act of kindness last night, and I am extremely appreciative of the people i've met here.  Pretty f'n cool.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I was the victim of a random act of kindness last night, and I am extremely appreciative of the people i've met here.  Pretty f'n cool.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



What did I miss? 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> What did I miss?
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



It occurred outside of xda with one of our own.  Sorry, I wanted to mention it, but without naming names.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It occurred outside of xda with one of our own.  Sorry, I wanted to mention it, but without naming names.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



good for you. :thumbup: i did try to look for the posts. lol. but a couple of names popped up without you mentioning anyone. lots of great peeps here. :beer:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It occurred outside of xda with one of our own.  Sorry, I wanted to mention it, but without naming names.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



No problem  
Glad it's positive . :thumbup:

Btw, where is Bo? Haven't seen him for ages. 
"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2012)

'Evening or night or whatever


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> No problem
> Glad it's positive . :thumbup:
> 
> Btw, where is Bo? Haven't seen him for ages.
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



He comes and goes.  I'm sure he's fine.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 08:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 AM ----------

Hi husam...morning here.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I was the victim of a random act of kindness last night, and I am extremely appreciative of the people i've met here.  Pretty f'n cool.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Yep he sure is f'n cool!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## werked (Dec 5, 2012)

So, I think my phone kept rebooting itself last night bc I did some UV before I went to bed. I don't think my alarm ever went off.... Oh well.... 
@tinky, I work for a supa dupa chemical company.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 5, 2012)

evening people


----------



## a.cid (Dec 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I was the victim of a random act of kindness last night, and I am extremely appreciative of the people i've met here.  Pretty f'n cool.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Was it Jesus?


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Was it Jesus?

Click to collapse



i would love to comment, but i don't wanna offend anyone. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 5, 2012)

werked said:


> So, I think my phone kept rebooting itself last night bc I did some UV before I went to bed. I don't think my alarm ever went off.... Oh well....
> @tinky, I work for a supa dupa chemical company.

Click to collapse



UV will do that...  and all phones are are different...  I can UV 96mhz at 740mv...

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> UV will do that...  and all phones are are different...  I can IV 96mhz at 740mv...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I was at 785, mine can't handle that.  POS


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 5, 2012)

werked said:


> I was at 785, mine can't handle that.  POS

Click to collapse



I got lucky...  I also had your situation...  stuck booting overnight at max MHz...  its ran better ever since...

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 5, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

werked said:


> So, I think my phone kept rebooting itself last night bc I did some UV before I went to bed. I don't think my alarm ever went off.... Oh well....
> @tinky, I work for a supa dupa chemical company.

Click to collapse



Gotta be GSK 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## werked (Dec 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Lmao, I know some of those.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 5, 2012)

Ya know if my mind weren't as strong as it is...  I'd just give up...  as in end it...

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Ya know if my mind weren't as strong as it is...  I'd just give up...  as in end it...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't think I won't drive down there, slap you, and return home.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 5, 2012)

werked said:


> Don't think I won't drive down there, slap you, and return home.

Click to collapse



Careful...  cops everywhere...

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

werked said:


> Don't think I won't drive down there, slap you, and return home.

Click to collapse



Omg. Female slap is bad. They relax they muscle when slapping, which delivers greater force. Beware! 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Careful...  cops everywhere...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



careful. she has guns.  i'll take a slap anytime. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## werked (Dec 5, 2012)

Be afraid.... Be very afraid.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2012)

werked said:


> Be afraid.... Be very afraid.

Click to collapse



Come at me sis!!  then I can meet you in person  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 5, 2012)

"You can tell rolling stone magazine that my last words were.....I dig music.




I'm on drugs!!!"

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 5, 2012)

Quasi, that really sucks man. I hope there's something you can do about it, I'm sure there is since it wasn't your fault they did that. Good luck, hope it works out. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Careful...  cops everywhere...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Snowflake could always fly down there and "bomb" you.
She is the official "birdy bomber" of the mafia :what:
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake could always fly down there and "bomb" you.
> She is the official "birdy bomber" of the mafia :what:
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Dooooo eeeeeet!!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Dec 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Come at me sis!!  then I can meet you in person
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



you don't want none of dis:silly:


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dooooo eeeeeet!!
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



She'll leave right after a nutritious lunch of pellets and kale

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> She'll leave right after a nutritious lunch of pellets and kale
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Sounds yummy...to a bird.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2012)

I love when stuff I ordered shows up early.,






Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I love when stuff I ordered shows up early.,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is a lot of makeup  did u buy out the store? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 11:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 AM ----------




werked said:


> you don't want none of dis:silly:

Click to collapse



Hmm...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sounds yummy...to a bird.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Ummm......yeah. 






(p.s. Chirp)
Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> That is a lot of makeup  did u buy out the store?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not all makeup. 
(it's mostly skin care (and shaving stuff for Sparky)) 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummm......yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For sparky 

YIKES 

Also LOTS of vitamins  Please don't OD


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 5, 2012)

Sparky may have sensitive skin etc


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> For sparky
> 
> YIKES
> 
> Also LOTS of vitamins  Please don't OD

Click to collapse



I've got him to switch to the "art of shaving" shaving products. They are really good. 
I buy three months worth of emergen-c at once (which I take daily) and a particular body wash they only sell in health food stores. 


Tip: if anyone here smokes, try to up your daily intake of vitamin C as smoking depletes it.

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------

Also: BC thanks for your concern. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've got him to switch to the "art of shaving" shaving products. They are really good.
> I buy three months worth of emergen-c at once (which I take daily) and a particular body wash they only sell in health food stores.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is still a lot of shaving stuff  I have a bunch of razers and one thing of shaving cream, that is all


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> That is still a lot of shaving stuff  I have a bunch of razers and one thing of shaving cream, that is all

Click to collapse



Ok. I think you need to see this:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They pack everything in a ton of paper. (which I have to recycle  )
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've got him to switch to the "art of shaving" shaving products. They are really good.
> I buy three months worth of emergen-c at once (which I take daily) and a particular body wash they only sell in health food stores.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the smokers tip. :thumbup:

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. I think you need to see this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup, there's the paper you ordered.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Dec 5, 2012)

What's going on bd? tldr. About 800 posts.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yup, there's the paper you ordered.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Here's some of the other stuff (Sparky took his shaving stuff already :banghead::screwy: )
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(The samples were free :thumbup: )
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Here's some of the other stuff (Sparky took his shaving stuff already :banghead::screwy: )
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



See a lot of makeup 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> What's going on bd? tldr. About 800 posts.

Click to collapse



Snowflake is going seedless for awhile and going down to "birdy bomb" QuasiModem.
I ordered stuff....it came early.
Hi.
How are you?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Here's some of the other stuff (Sparky took his shaving stuff already :banghead::screwy: )
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why u buy all that stuff right before Christmas? 

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Why u buy all that stuff right before Christmas?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Some of it's a christmas gift for myself and there's a few stocking stuffers for my mom and step mom mixed in. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Some of it's a christmas gift for myself and there's a few stocking stuffers for my mom and step mom mixed in.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Ahh...you shop like I shop.  Little for them, little for me, every time.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Some of it's a christmas gift for myself and there's a few stocking stuffers for my mom and step mom mixed in.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I love gifts for myself  might have one soon 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ahh...you shop like I shop.  Little for them, little for me, every time.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Yup. I always do that. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 01:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> I love gifts for myself  might have one soon
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Let me guess....a newJeep? 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 5, 2012)

Yall I'll be passed out in the bed, I see no reason to be awake right now...  gtalk if u want, I might hear it...  later


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yup. I always do that.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Possibly 

How did u know ? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Yall I'll be passed out in the bed, I see no reason to be awake right now...  gtalk if u want, I might hear it...  later

Click to collapse



sweet dreams


----------



## werked (Dec 5, 2012)

Lunch bump


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 5, 2012)

werked said:


> Lunch bump

Click to collapse



Snack bump 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## boborone (Dec 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake is going seedless for awhile and going down to "birdy bomb" QuasiModem.
> I ordered stuff....it came early.
> Hi.
> How are you?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm breathing, can't complain, though I'd like to. Life is good.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm alive. Barely. 16 hours worked out of last 24 and still going. Lolol

Good thing I love my job. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I'm alive. Barely. 16 hours worked out of last 24 and still going. Lolol
> 
> Good thing I love my job.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Remember it's a job not a wife


----------



## werked (Dec 5, 2012)

Who is this one obsessed with tha ponies?!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Remember it's a job not a wife

Click to collapse



A wife takes your money, my job gives me money. So I'll love my job, thank-you.



werked said:


> Who is this one obsessed with tha ponies?!

Click to collapse



^_^

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2012)

It's 11:20 PM.. to flash my phone or not to flash my phone? that is the question


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hmmm... Think I'm gonna flash the PACman ROM, looks interesting. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> It's 11:20 PM.. to flash my phone or not to flash my phone? that is the question

Click to collapse



The answer is always flash 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> It's 11:20 PM.. to flash my phone or not to flash my phone? that is the question

Click to collapse



Flash it. Doooo eeeeet naoooo







prototype7 said:


> Hmmm... Think I'm gonna flash the PACman ROM, looks interesting.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's nice, it's been my daily for weeks

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2012)

Traffic 






Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Traffic
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jeez. 4 lanes and all packed.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Jeez. 4 lanes and all packed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I know. :banghead:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Jeez. 4 lanes and all packed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse











Babydoll25 said:


> I know. :banghead:
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



What the??!!?!?! 

Different pictures 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2012)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse



Hahah xD that's brilliant 


Sup everyone ;D

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahah xD that's brilliant
> 
> 
> Sup everyone ;D
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey max! Going to leave to see the jeep in 10 mins!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey max! Going to leave to see the jeep in 10 mins!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Nice ! Pics when you're there 

& good luck with getting a discount too 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What the??!!?!?!
> 
> Different pictures
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Ninja edit? 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

Now we are talking! 

BC good luck. 
" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> View attachment 1539829
> 
> Now we are talking!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



New kernel?

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> View attachment 1539829
> 
> Now we are talking!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How did you get that to last that long 
Extended battery? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 5, 2012)

You all act so surprised, I get that battery life all the time

U jelly? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> New kernel?
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

Click to collapse











MacaronyMax said:


> How did you get that to last that long
> Extended battery?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Matr1x kernel. Whatever he's done it works. This setup is here to stay. Here are the screens post shut down (shows you exactly how long it lasted before shut down as it only gets reset at 100% charge). 




Nexus 4.
*does a little dance*
Hope it's not a one off, only flashed it yesterday. About to change operator so signal should improve (check signal in screenies) and in theory kernel hasn't even settled yet. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You all act so surprised, I get that battery life all the time
> View attachment 1539865
> U jelly?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I am surprised. It's N4 we are talking about.

Thats the best i got on Sensation, so you didn't shock me there 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/sejhsqb7jmo44ow/2012-04-20_01-32-29.png
https://www.dropbox.com/s/novclh4bkl2af9p/2012-04-20_01-32-34.png
https://www.dropbox.com/s/vlwl77rwjrmq17g/2012-04-20_01-32-40.png
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I am surprised. It's N4 we are talking about.
> 
> Thats the best i got on Sensation, so you didn't shock me there
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



iPad??? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 5, 2012)

@proto...not really 




This is on TW too 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> iPad???
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yup.  i like it. Long story how i got it. In short. Tried 8!!!!!! Tf201's, each one failed with a flaw (and ****ty tegra3) so got myself refurb ipad 2. Very pleased as i use it purely for browsing, internet radio, kids for gaming, wife for browsing and fb. Baically a family throw around device. I recognise great piece of tech when i see it, and this is just that. So are iphones, but they don't fit my needs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## werked (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Yup.  i like it. Long story how i got it. In short. Tried 8!!!!!! Tf201's, each one failed with a flaw (and ****ty tegra3) so got myself refurb ipad 2. Very pleased as i use it purely for browsing, internet radio, kids for gaming, wife for browsing and fb. Baically a family throw around device. I recognise great piece of tech when i see it, and this is just that. So are iphones, but they don't fit my needs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Good to hear an unbiased opinion. I'm thinking about buying one for someone for Christmas.... Meh, maybe one for myself as well.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Yup.  i like it. Long story how i got it. In short. Tried 8!!!!!! Tf201's, each one failed with a flaw (and ****ty tegra3) so got myself refurb ipad 2. Very pleased as i use it purely for browsing, internet radio, kids for gaming, wife for browsing and fb. Baically a family throw around device. I recognise great piece of tech when i see it, and this is just that. So are iphones, but they don't fit my needs.

Click to collapse










werked said:


> Good to hear an unbiased opinion. I'm thinking about buying one for someone for Christmas.... Meh, maybe one for myself as well.

Click to collapse



BTW, you can't be unbiased if you own the device.

Either way your experience with it, whether positive or negative, will affect your opinion.

~Jase


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

werked said:


> Good to hear an unbiased opinion. I'm thinking about buying one for someone for Christmas.... Meh, maybe one for myself as well.

Click to collapse



I can honestly say it has beaten ALL android tablets on user experience up until N7. Get it. As long as you are realistic as of what you can do with it you will love it. If you are not going to read books on it, iPad2 resolution is enough (says me who's got full hd phone), so you can save yourself some money. Plenty of apps for productivity too. Teamviewer runs great on it, but so it does on Android ( i use it to look after mum's and mother-in-law's netbooks). Skype is MILES better quality than on Android and never gets shutdown like on Android. 

For the phone i prefer Android since i have a flexibility of workarounds to do something shall i need to. Also doing things like sending files or whatever is a breeze. Especially as google now added "copy to clipboard" option in sharing. I was missing hat previously and had to paste things in note apps first before sending it somewhere.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> BTW, you can't be unbiased if you own the device.
> 
> Either way your experience with it, whether positive or negative, will affect your opinion.
> 
> ~Jase

Click to collapse



I might be biased towards my devices, but i'm not biased towards brands or os. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## werked (Dec 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> BTW, you can't be unbiased if you own the device.
> 
> Either way your experience with it, whether positive or negative, will affect your opinion.
> 
> ~Jase

Click to collapse



Yunoreadbetweenlines.jpg 

I used the term unbiased bc tinky neither loves just iOS or android.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Who...are you?
> 
> Sorry if mention has been made or if you've done a name change on us, but I've been working nonstop since yesterday morning and haven't been reading the thread like I should. :-/
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I'm just this guy....
I actually hang out more at Chi Delta and occasionally post here if I see something interesting....


----------



## werked (Dec 6, 2012)

^^^^he nice, no cause trouble.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Matr1x kernel. Whatever he's done it works. This setup is here to stay. Here are the screens post shut down (shows you exactly how long it lasted before shut down as it only gets reset at 100% charge).
> View attachment 1539861
> View attachment 1539862
> View attachment 1539863
> ...

Click to collapse



WUT??!!???

That's awesome for the N4!
No battery overheating too, I'm guessing?

---------- Post added at 06:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 AM ----------




werked said:


> ^^^^he nice, no cause trouble.

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## werked (Dec 6, 2012)

Quasi should be up from his siesta


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> WUT??!!???
> 
> That's awesome for the N4!
> No battery overheating too, I'm guessing?
> ...

Click to collapse



Battery never overheated. CPU heats up a lot though, but that hasn't changed. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Battery never overheated. CPU heats up a lot though, but that hasn't changed.
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Ahhh... my mistake. 

Oh yeah.... now I remember... Anandtech's phone couldn't complete some benchmark... Egypt 1080p I think.... CPU got throttled....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice ! Pics when you're there
> 
> & good luck with getting a discount too
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Pics when I buy it and this one is the one as soon as my mechanic can look at it! But it was in better shape then the dealers!! Ran better, brakes better hard to p is awesome!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 6, 2012)

werked said:


> Quasi should be up from his siesta

Click to collapse



just got up...  slept off most of the pissed offness...


----------



## werked (Dec 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> just got up...  slept off most of the pissed offness...

Click to collapse



Good


----------



## boborone (Dec 6, 2012)

werked said:


> Quasi should be up from his siesta

Click to collapse



he's on fb


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 6, 2012)

werked said:


> Good

Click to collapse



Still a little mad...  and when my lawyer calls back in a month, I'll know my options...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Shadow says evening mafia!!





I hope everything goes well with the mechanic check and if so you are looking at a new jeep owner!! My color! Hard top and soft top and better condition then the one at the dealership!! So excited!!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 6, 2012)

love all u folks...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> love all u folks...

Click to collapse



Drinking? 

I am!!





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Drinking?
> 
> I am!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I wish...  NOS and 2 bars is all I have to work with...


----------



## werked (Dec 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> love all u folks...

Click to collapse



We love you 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I wish...  NOS and 2 bars is all I have to work with...

Click to collapse



I love those green Nos man and only too different gas station companies have them :/ circle k, the newer bigger stores and all quick trips wish there was one closer to me 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 6, 2012)

Ophthalmic phenomena has returned...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 6, 2012)

Hello guys... Soooooooooooo sleepy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Dec 6, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Hello guys... Soooooooooooo sleepy
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey. 
Also.... 
Dead thread is dead. 
Who did it?!


----------



## boborone (Dec 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Ophthalmic phenomena has returned...

Click to collapse



I'm catching what you're throwing


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm catching what you're throwing

Click to collapse



Sucks doesn't it...


----------



## boborone (Dec 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Sucks doesn't it...

Click to collapse



I quite enjoy those moments when it happens to me.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Sucks doesn't it...

Click to collapse



Sucks running out of gas, like I just did


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> I quite enjoy those moments when it happens to me.

Click to collapse



yea it's interesting...  kinda ctahces me off guard though...  they end up going away...


----------



## werked (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes, running out of gas sucks major donkey (insert clever word here). And thanks quasi for getting that stuck in my head. 
Also, all this talk of eyeballs and phenomenon is making my eyeballs hurt so.... Goodnight everyone. :thumbup: 
PS;everyone call and make sure I'm awake in the morning thanks.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok, funny noone stops anymore


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Watching storage wars, drinking beer and ready to get my jeep!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Dec 6, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Ok, funny noone stops anymore

Click to collapse



Dallas County courtesy patrol will bring you gas, or NTTA if you're on the tollway. If you're near Rockwall, I'll come pick you up.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 6, 2012)

werked said:


> Yes, running out of gas sucks major donkey (insert clever word here). And thanks quasi for getting that stuck in my head.
> Also, all this talk of eyeballs and phenomenon is making my eyeballs hurt so.... Goodnight everyone. :thumbup:
> PS;everyone call and make sure I'm awake in the morning thanks.

Click to collapse



Sometimes the thought of dropping a sheet of acid pops into my mind...


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Ophthalmic phenomena has returned...

Click to collapse



Wut phenomena?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Wut phenomena?

Click to collapse



Ophthalmic Migraine


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Ophthalmic Migraine

Click to collapse



Awww damn.... that's gotta hurt 

You hypertensive? Medicating?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Awww damn.... that's gotta hurt
> 
> You hypertensive? Medicating?

Click to collapse



I don't get the headaches...  just the vision problems...  floaters...  white spots...   it's not bad...  it's been diagnosed to stress...

No medication...  but heres my blood pressure....


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I don't get the headaches...  just the vision problems...  floaters...  white spots...   it's not bad...  it's been diagnosed to stress...

Click to collapse



Linear floaters? Specific shape?
Any black spots? Ever?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Linear floaters? Specific shape?
> Any black spots? Ever?

Click to collapse



Circular white spots in my peripheral vision goes from bottom to top....  Left eye...


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I don't get the headaches...  just the vision problems...  floaters...  white spots...   it's not bad...  it's been diagnosed to stress...
> 
> No medication...  but heres my blood pressure....

Click to collapse



Dude it's not hypertension as per the AHA Criteria, but it's high...
Your heart rate is high too...
Should be max 90 if you weren't doing heavy work.
Regardless of age and weight, it's higher than it would be in optimal health.

Do you walk?
You should. At least 2-3 miles every day, at whatever speed you like.
After 1-2 months, both BP and HR will go down.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Dude it's not hypertension as per the AHA Criteria, but it's high...
> Your heart rate is high too...
> Should be max 90 if you weren't doing heavy work.
> Regardless of age and weight, it's higher than it would be in optimal health.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm kinda confined to my house...  talking  a walk would be escaping from prison...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm kinda confined to my house...  talking  a walk would be escaping from prison...

Click to collapse



Don't take so much xanax and limit your NOs intake 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Circular white spots in my peripheral vision goes from bottom to top....  Left eye...

Click to collapse



Just lubricate your eye regularly, relax the eyes, use cucumbers or orange peels...

And do cardio. That'll bring down the BP. And hopefully with BP down, ocular pressure will also go down, leading to less stress on the vitreous and less floaters.

---------- Post added at 10:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> I'm kinda confined to my house...  talking  a walk would be escaping from prison...

Click to collapse



Treadmill?
Or GPS collar?

Both can be expensive, though...

But try getting a cheap treadmill....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks man...


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

BTW even by the latest AHA criteria, this is grade 1 hypertension.
Link: http://www.heart.org/HEARTORG/Conditions/HighBloodPressure/AboutHighBloodPressure/Understanding-Blood-Pressure-Readings_UCM_301764_Article.jsp


Blood Pressure
Category	Systolic
mm Hg (upper #)	 	Diastolic
mm Hg (lower #)
Normal
 	less than 120	and	less than 80
Prehypertension	120 – 139	or	80 – 89
High Blood Pressure
(Hypertension) Stage 1	140 – 159	or	90 – 99
High Blood Pressure
(Hypertension) Stage 2	160 or higher	or	100 or higher
Hypertensive Crisis
(Emergency care needed)	Higher than 180	or	Higher than 110


Try using this to get a bit of a medical exemption in court...
Talk to your doctor for a certificate saying you need exercise, etc.
Might help.

---------- Post added at 10:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Thanks man...

Click to collapse



Ur welcome, no biggie.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 6, 2012)

Sigh....

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35085867&postcount=16227


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Sigh....
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35085867&postcount=16227

Click to collapse



Chutiya.
He's trying to troll you.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Chutiya.
> He's trying to troll you.

Click to collapse



While others hold back to preserve their oh so sacred account at XDA, I refuse to take crap like that, I will post back, and it won't be pretty...


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> While others hold back to preserve their oh so sacred account at XDA, I refuse to take crap like that, I will post back, and it won't be pretty...

Click to collapse



Don't blame you... you seem stressed already...
And that guy was baiting you...


----------



## boborone (Dec 6, 2012)

quasi says to tell all yall that he's banned and he misses you and he'll be back after his break, chill and don't be like me he says


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> quasi says to tell all yall that he's banned and he misses you and he'll be back after his break, chill and don't be like me he says

Click to collapse



Well that escalated quickly.

 Also sup all?

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Well that escalated quickly.
> 
> Also sup all?
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Indeed it did.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

Morning all

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 AM ----------




boborone said:


> quasi says to tell all yall that he's banned and he misses you and he'll be back after his break, chill and don't be like me he says

Click to collapse



How long for?

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## boborone (Dec 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning all
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



dunno


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> dunno

Click to collapse



I missed all the excitement, quasi is going to have to chill a bit,I bet he's climbing the walls at home. Say hi for me if you chat

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> I'm just this guy....
> I actually hang out more at Chi Delta and occasionally post here if I see something interesting....

Click to collapse



Wow. Didnt think I'd ever see the day someone came here randomly and didn't act like a dip****. Welcome.


werked said:


> ^^^^he nice, no cause trouble.

Click to collapse



Coolz.


Quasimodem said:


> I'm kinda confined to my house...  talking  a walk would be escaping from prison...

Click to collapse



-_- I feel for you man. That sucks balls hard.



BeerChameleon said:


> Don't take so much xanax and limit your NOs intake

Click to collapse



If I was trapped in the same 4 walls everyday with no escape the last thing I'd think of is limits.


Quasimodem said:


> While others hold back to preserve their oh so sacred account at XDA, I refuse to take crap like that, I will post back, and it won't be pretty...

Click to collapse



^^^This. I can attest to it.



boborone said:


> quasi says to tell all yall that he's banned and he misses you and he'll be back after his break, chill and don't be like me he says

Click to collapse



See you when you get back, bro.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow. This "mafia" is really slowing down. 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## boborone (Dec 6, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Wow. This "mafia" is really slowing down.
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



Hey Bobo. What's your point?

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## boborone (Dec 6, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Hey Bobo. What's your point?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 6, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



L...o...l...o...l

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## boborone (Dec 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> L...o...l...o...l
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



;thanks:


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



I'm the giant you're the dwarf/midget. 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 6, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I'm the giant you're the dwarf/midget.
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



So...you enjoy letting other men fellate you?

Gross dude, that's inappropriate for this forum.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## boborone (Dec 6, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I'm the giant you're the dwarf/midget.
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 6, 2012)

I have cold 

Damn...

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I have cold
> 
> Damn...
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Feel better 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## boborone (Dec 6, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Feel better
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



seeing how you don't take hints

Please leave. OK bye now.

cout << "you";


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

Morning ppero 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

Quasi. Shouldn't have bitten. He is not worth it. Hope you'll be back soon. 

Odie. Why do we have to go through that once a week? Just stop posting here as it's clear you are not capable of participating in conversation. You just troll. If you keep on, things will escalate eventually, and nods will get involved. And mods will know who kicked it off. Wanna post here? Be sensible. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

Morning Tinky 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning Tinky
> 
> A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
> Bill Cosby

Click to collapse



Morning juggles. Woo hoo, SwiftKey flow is out and I'm using it right now! Just need to see how it behaves with Russian language. :thumbup:

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Morning juggles. Woo hoo, SwiftKey flow is out and I'm using it right now! Just need to see how it behaves with Russian language. :thumbup:
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



I'm seriously moving over from swype, it's going to take a little getting used to but I love the predictions, so much faster. The blue purple line distracts my eye a bit, but it's nice 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm seriously moving over from swype, it's going to take a little getting used to but I love the predictions, so much faster. The blue purple line distracts my eye a bit, but it's nice
> 
> A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
> Bill Cosby

Click to collapse



In using pumpkin theme so line is very nice soft orange colour. Want apk? 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

Here 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QA4BqwNGSoc&feature=youtube_gdata_player

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> In using pumpkin theme so line is very nice soft orange colour. Want apk?
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Got it this morning. I'm still using cobalt, gonna have a play now I'm at work 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 6, 2012)

Morning mafia. This message was sent from SwiftKey Flow, which apparently doesn't know SwiftKey is a word 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Morning all 

Time for some bananas. Bring it on 






Sent from the brick


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Time for some bananas. Bring it on
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Morning dex 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Morning mafia. This message was sent from SwiftKey Flow, which apparently doesn't know SwiftKey is a word
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My copy coped fine with it 
Still not as good as swype but close.  Still getting used to it but i really like it 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## werked (Dec 6, 2012)

Morning family. 



jugg1es said:


> Morning all
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



2 days


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

Morning dex. 
Yes it does know word SwiftKey. You just have to go with the flow. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## werked (Dec 6, 2012)

Lulz


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning family.
> 
> 
> 2 days

Click to collapse








A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 6, 2012)

I need to update this ROM, its been almost a month  
I've got to update radio too, seems like flash on cm10 is buggy with the old
Heh, this was once an addiction... 

Sent from the brick


----------



## werked (Dec 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I need to update this ROM, its been almost a month
> I've got to update radio too, seems like flash on cm10 is buggy with the old
> Heh, this was once an addiction...
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Dooooooeeeeettttt


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> My copy coped fine with it
> Still not as good as swype but close.  Still getting used to it but i really like it
> 
> A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
> Bill Cosby

Click to collapse



I went with SwiftKey because I didn't like Swype, I preferred having the good predictions and easier to use keyboard than the Swype functionality. My copy didn't know SwiftKey, but it's picking it up fine now that I typed it manually once. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I went with SwiftKey because I didn't like Swype, I preferred having the good predictions and easier to use keyboard than the Swype functionality. My copy didn't know SwiftKey, but it's picking it up fine now that I typed it manually once.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I use swype because i nearly lost the use a thumb a couple of years ago.  But if SwiftKey updates regularly then I'll stick it out 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 6, 2012)

I killed it 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I killed it
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No surprise there 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I use swype because i nearly lost the use a thumb a couple of years ago.  But if SwiftKey updates regularly then I'll stick it out
> 
> A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
> Bill Cosby

Click to collapse



Way to ruin my killing the thread post 
I like SwiftKey a lot for the way the alternate keys you have to hold to type are laid out, I hate having to go into different menus to type. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Dec 6, 2012)

werked said:


> Lulz

Click to collapse



Aghhhh my eyes!
They hurt!


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Time for some bananas. Bring it on
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aww heck this song is soooooooo annoying....


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Aww heck this song is soooooooo annoying....

Click to collapse



...says the guy who joined a muffin fraternity..


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> ...says the guy who joined a muffin fraternity..

Click to collapse



I'm better than you,
Na na, na na, boo-boo,
Stick your head in doo-doo.


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Way to ruin my killing the thread post
> I like SwiftKey a lot for the way the alternate keys you have to hold to type are laid out, I hate having to go into different menus to type.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That! Exactly that. All other keyboards are pita when it comes to secondary characters. And I love the fact that you can adjust hold down time, I have it really short. Hate top shot there waiting for that character to pop up. 

Here's a better version of that song. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-dNDXUt1fg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> I'm better than you,
> Na na, na na, boo-boo,
> Stick your head in doo-doo.

Click to collapse


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



Nope, he's a muffin. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Nope, he's a muffin.
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



yes a jelly muffin


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> yes a jelly muffin

Click to collapse



Omg. Jelly muffin. That's bad. Hey TS! 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Omg. Jelly muffin. That's bad. Hey TS!
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



That's awful indeed 

Hola TS, stinky


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> That's awful indeed
> 
> Hola TS, stinky

Click to collapse



I had a shower. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

Morning Tony, Dex 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I had a shower.
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



okay.. edited 

Morning jugg


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> okay.. edited
> 
> Morning jugg

Click to collapse



Not good enough. I'm doing you for defamation of character! Pray to the Olympus. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I had a shower.
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



mornin Master Dex and Master tink


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Aww heck this song is soooooooo annoying....

Click to collapse



Death to the infidel.

The Holy Song of the 'Nana is what gives the Mafia its power.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> mornin Master Dex and Master tink

Click to collapse



That looks good 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> That looks good
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Bye bye nao.
Gtfo.
Thank you.
The management

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Bye bye nao.
> Gtfo.
> Thank you.
> The management
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not spamming. Why do I have to leave?

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 6, 2012)

Mod Edit: Shut Up 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 6, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I'm not spamming. Why do I have to leave?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Muffins are welcome as long as they behave mate...  same as Mafia members on the Muffin thread

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## cascabel (Dec 6, 2012)

morning everyone. can anyone suggest a good mmorpg for a low end device? yeah, i'm that bored.. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Muffins are welcome as long as they behave mate...  same as Mafia members on the Muffin thread
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



I'm not a muffin, I'm a full-fledged brother . And I am behaving. 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## werked (Dec 6, 2012)

Ahhh snap. BD, snowflake making normal poopies yet?!


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

werked said:


> Ahhh snap. BD, snowflake making normal poopies yet?!

Click to collapse



Hey werked. What's up?


I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2012)

werked said:


> Ahhh snap. BD, snowflake making normal poopies yet?!

Click to collapse



Sort of. There's much less seeds showing (but she hasn't had very many). I gave her half an avi cake yesterday cuz she pestered me (looking at me, chirping and looking back at her bowl  ) (avi cakes are seeds and pellets mixed binded with black strap molasses (great source of energy and it has iron in it).
Tomorrow I will resume giving small (half teaspoon or less) amounts of seeds (as a pellets only diet been be hard on the liver and it can raise fat levels in the blood in older birds (she's still young though)
Otherwise, she's playing with toys, preening being chirpy....all normal snowflake activities.


How are you doing?
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 6, 2012)

Ah werked, so odetoandroid is one of your followers


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 6, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I'm not a muffin, I'm a full-fledged brother . And I am behaving.
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse





---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## cascabel (Dec 6, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Ah werked, so odetoandroid is one of your followers

Click to collapse



lol. seems werked has proven to be popular in ot. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey mafia, muffin heads  M_T_M what new mate? How are you? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 09:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 AM ----------

So when I get my jeep I was thinking about putting a custom license plate on it, any ideas what I should put on it? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 6, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Ah werked, so odetoandroid is one of your followers

Click to collapse



Werked could start a thread in OT & call it "followers of Werked"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Here is a picture for ideas of license plates: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey mafia, muffin heads  M_T_M what new mate? How are you?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hello Dave!

How many letters are you allowed to have in the licence plate?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hello Dave!
> 
> How many letters are you allowed to have in the licence plate?

Click to collapse



7

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Ah werked, so odetoandroid is one of your followers

Click to collapse



You can put it that way 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 7
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Any combination whatsoever? 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Here is a picture for ideas of license plates:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool Jeep

LOLROAD
GONUTZZ
YEABUDDY
XILR8TN
KID4EVA


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChm 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Any combination whatsoever?
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Just ideas? I maybe want something to do with green, since the color is green or something I like but nothing beer related as cops would pull me over all the time lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------




MacaronyMax said:


> BeerChm
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lulz!! See my post about nothing beer related

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey mafia, muffin heads  M_T_M what new mate? How are you?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trollemathic, lowridingtroll, troleando, iwanttobelikemtm....also...ohai 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 6, 2012)

Awh damn  



Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Here is a picture for ideas of license plates:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pi5hed

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

COPSUCK 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Trollemathic, lowridingtroll, troleando, iwanttobelikemtm....also...ohai
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Shorten this and I will consider them 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Shorten this and I will consider them
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



TROLOLO

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> COPSUCK
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Lulz I might as well pit the beerchm 

Lol I wonder what the DMV would say if I requested copsuck as a license plate lol
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 09:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 AM ----------




tinky1 said:


> TROLOLO
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Nice!! Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Pi5hed
> 
> A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
> Bill Cosby

Click to collapse



Pie head? 

Uh no lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> So when I get my jeep I was thinking about putting a custom license plate on it, any ideas what I should put on it?

Click to collapse




BeerChameleon said:


> Here is a picture for ideas of license plates:

Click to collapse




BeerChameleon said:


> 7

Click to collapse



POSJEEP


ronnie498 said:


> Werked could start a thread in OT & call it "followers of Werked"

Click to collapse



Stalking is not allowed on XDA.
-_- 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> POSJEEP
> 
> Stalking is not allowed on XDA.
> -_-
> ...

Click to collapse



How is it a POS? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Lulz I might as well pit the beerchm
> 
> Lol I wonder what the DMV would say if I requested copsuck as a license plate lol
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus
> ...

Click to collapse



FUKYEAH

And meme as a background 

Pi5hed=piss head. Lol

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> FUKYEAH
> 
> And meme as a background
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Now there is an idea, customizable background, however I don't think u can make your own design  I will find all the available AZ plates that are available 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## cascabel (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> How is it a POS?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



lol. maybe POSOWNER is too long? jk.  hiya BC. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

cascabel said:


> lol. maybe POSOWNER is too long? jk.  hiya BC.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey cascabel long time no talk, how are ya? POSOWNR  and no.jpg

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

They mean Point Of Sale 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey cascabel long time no talk, how are ya? POSOWNR  and no.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



833RLVR
?


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

COOLWLZ

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 833RLVR
> ?

Click to collapse



Not bad 

This could be a possibility, maybe

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## cascabel (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey cascabel long time no talk, how are ya? POSOWNR  and no.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



doing okay, thanks for asking.  you?
tinky's suggestion is kinda cool. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> COOLWLZ
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



WLZ? 


Also here are the different license plate options I have: http://www.azdot.gov/mvd/vehicle/mvdplate.asp

Some I can't have as they are reserved for certain vehicles.

---------- Post added at 10:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 AM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> WLZ?

Click to collapse



Wheelz?


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> WLZ?
> 
> 
> Also here are the different license plate options I have: http://www.azdot.gov/mvd/vehicle/mvdplate.asp
> ...

Click to collapse



Wheels. Wheelz


2BIG4YA

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Wheels. Wheelz
> 
> 
> 2BIG4YA
> ...

Click to collapse



Keep throwing ideas, I like yours a lot 

I like dex's too but I don't think I will put beer on my license plate in any form


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Keep throwing ideas, I like yours a lot
> 
> I like dex's too but I don't think I will put beer on my license plate in any form

Click to collapse



MADMOFO 

CHKMGNT

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 6, 2012)

BDAZ4X4


----------



## cascabel (Dec 6, 2012)

BCROLLIN. can't it be 8 chars? :banghead:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> BDAZ4X4

Click to collapse



Not bad 

---------- Post added at 10:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 AM ----------




cascabel said:


> BCROLLIN. can't it be 8 chars? :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



no only 7 

---------- Post added at 10:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 AM ----------




cascabel said:


> BCROLLIN. can't it be 8 chars? :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just take out the i

BCROLLN


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> How is it a POS?

Click to collapse



It's a Jeep.

Its existence is not valid:

It can't go very fast,
Yet it gets poor fuel economy.
It can rock crawl well,
But its narrow wheelbase jeopardizes its off-road capabilities.
It is convertible,
Yet uncomfortable to spend long amounts of time in.
A Jeep is a paradox of stupidity, wishful thinking, and poor engineering.

That is why it's a POS.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Not bad

Click to collapse



Not bad at all. I'd make it BDAS4X4 though. 

JEEPPWR
4BY4FUN
LIFEISGD
BATWING


" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

---------- Post added at 05:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 PM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> It's a Jeep.
> 
> Its existence is not valid:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't like it either, but it happens that some people do. Gotta respect that.  

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> It's a Jeep.
> 
> Its existence is not valid:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't care about speed 
Fuel Economy is the same as my Blazer 
I like Being high up on the road.
I don't plan on rock climbing only mudding
It is a convertible and a suv which is why I like it (AWESOME)
I think it is more comfy to ride in then my blazer. (As for passengers in the back not going to have them often enough to care )

It is what I like and want so take your POS opinion about it elsewhere.


----------



## boborone (Dec 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



hahahahahahahahhaahahahahahahaaahhahahaah

oh man that sucks


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I don't care about speed
> Fuel Economy is the same as my Blazer
> I like Being high up on the road.
> I don't plan on rock climbing only mudding
> ...

Click to collapse



Hitler liked genocide. Doesn't mean he had a right to get mad when someone told him he was wrong.

You asked why I thought it was a POS, so you brought it on yourself.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> hahahahahahahahhaahahahahahahaaahhahahaah
> 
> oh man that sucks

Click to collapse



You get this for reviving the thread. 


" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hitler liked genocide. Doesn't mean he had a right to get mad when someone told him he was wrong.
> 
> You asked why I thought it was a POS, so you brought it on yourself.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I asked cause I thought you said it looked like a POS, i didn't need your whole opinion about it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Anyway, 

Trolled the gf and she got mad lol






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

Now now girls,  behave before this escalates 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 6, 2012)

Thread closed as we seems to have an issue at hand. 
I will reopen once clean up accurs.
Someno PM Dexter and ask him to make an appearance. ...

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## jerdog (Dec 6, 2012)

I have cleaned out the drivel and reopened the thread. I suggest everyone take a walk, enjoy the outside air, and come back with a clear head.


----------



## boborone (Dec 6, 2012)

jerdog said:


> I have cleaned out the drivel and reopened the thread. I suggest everyone take a walk, enjoy the outside air, and come back with a clear head.

Click to collapse



Sup jerdog, long time no see


----------



## jerdog (Dec 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sup jerdog, long time no see

Click to collapse



Hey boborone - it has been! =) I have been swamped with all sorts of things so haven't done much whispering through here as of late....

How you mate?


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Like jerdog said..
Take a walk and chill out people

heh, I left the thread for 5 mins and this happens..


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

Evening bobo,  Dex. 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## boborone (Dec 6, 2012)

jerdog said:


> Hey boborone - it has been! =) I have been swamped with all sorts of things so haven't done much whispering through here as of late....
> 
> How you mate?

Click to collapse



I'm doing good, did a bunch of christmas shopping last night, pretty much all shopping this yr is online. So much easier than fighting fat people in the stores. Plus I like shopping in my underwear and best buy doesn't like that last I tried.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 6, 2012)

So...this has been an interesting day.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## boborone (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh and jerdog, thanks for making dex an RD. Much deserved for the guy.

---------- Post added at 12:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Evening bobo,  Dex.
> 
> A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
> Bill Cosby

Click to collapse



I sent you a pm


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So...this has been an interesting day.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Let's just leave it at that mate 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Stop, you shall
> or out, you go
> 
> capiche?

Click to collapse



Sure... if you want me to stop. OK.

BTW congrats on making RD... *party hat smiley*

Wow, things are disappearing pretty fast...


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 6, 2012)

Great I took the advice and took a walk outside... It's 15f out... I have no shoe's I am in my skivvies and now... I'VE GOT PNEUMONIA!!


----------



## jerdog (Dec 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> Plus I like shopping in my underwear and best buy doesn't like that last I tried.

Click to collapse



Um....


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Great I took the advice and took a walk outside... It's 15f out... I have no shoe's I am in my skivvies and now... I'VE GOT PNEUMONIA!!

Click to collapse



Chicken soup!!!! 
It cures everything... :laugh:

---------- Post added at 12:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------




jerdog said:


> Um....

Click to collapse



That's probably what the manger said to him too...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

jerdog said:


> Um....

Click to collapse



LOL!!!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Chicken soup!!!!
> It cures everything... :laugh:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



It doesn't bring back the things that shrivel in the cold though 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> It doesn't bring back the things that shrivel in the cold though
> 
> A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
> Bill Cosby

Click to collapse



Not making the comments that first came to mind on reading that.

Phallic images.... *rolleyes*


----------



## boborone (Dec 6, 2012)

jerdog said:


> Um....

Click to collapse



Petco is cool with shopping in your underwear 

Dude seriously, if you have a dog, go there with him, grab some of the treats they sell by the pound, EAT THE FREAKING OREOS! THEY ARE AWESOME!!!


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> It doesn't bring back the things that shrivel in the cold though
> 
> A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
> Bill Cosby

Click to collapse



tru-dat


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Not making the comments that first came to mind on reading that.
> 
> Phallic images.... *rolleyes*

Click to collapse



And people say I'm bad 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> Petco is cool with shopping in your underwear
> 
> Dude seriously, if you have a dog, go there with him, grab some of the treats they sell by the pound, EAT THE FREAKING OREOS! THEY ARE AWESOME!!!

Click to collapse



Well, your profile pic IS a dog, so you shouldn't have a problem with dog food, bobo.
For you, it's just food. 
For us humans, though, it still has the label of dog food.

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> And people say I'm bad
> 
> A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
> Bill Cosby

Click to collapse



Society doesn't value us perverts enough.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 6, 2012)

Here's what tony did outside


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Here's what tony did outside

Click to collapse



Hi Ronnie,  always knew Tony was a kid really 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Here's what tony did outside

Click to collapse



Nice find...


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 6, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Here's what tony did outside

Click to collapse



Stalker


----------



## werked (Dec 6, 2012)

Open for bitnis again I see....


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

werked said:


> Open for bitnis again I see....

Click to collapse



Yup. BTW, congrats on getting your very own stalker.


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Nice find...

Click to collapse



Dude go back and make more muffins! :shewshewgoaway:

you're becoming anoying


----------



## werked (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Yup. BTW, congrats on getting your very own stalker.

Click to collapse



It's cuz I'm cool and full of awesomeness (If someone edits that, I will.... I don't know what I'll do but ill do something).


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

werked said:


> It's cuz I'm cool and female and they follow me like moths to a flame(If someone edits that, I will.... I don't know what I'll do but ill do something).

Click to collapse



Ftfy

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

werked said:


> It's cuz I'm cool and *full of awesomeness* (If someone edits that, I will.... I don't know what I'll do but ill do something).

Click to collapse



Did you mean editing that^^ part?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 6, 2012)

werked said:


> It's cuz I'm cool and full of awesomeness (If someone edits that, I will.... I don't know what I'll do but ill do something).

Click to collapse



-_-

tumbleweed.jpg

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Dude go back and make more muffins! :shewshewgoaway:

Click to collapse



I don't MAKE muffins.
Bakers do. :silly:

---------- Post added at 12:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 AM ----------




werked said:


> It's cuz I'm cool and full of awesomeness (If someone edits that, I will.... I don't know what I'll do but ill do something).

Click to collapse



:laugh:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Bump? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 6, 2012)

I leave for 2 hours and you guys manage to get the thread locked... What did you do this time? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I leave for 2 hours and you guys manage to get the thread locked... What did you do this time?

Click to collapse



Someone's feelings got hurt.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 6, 2012)

to-da-loo


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I leave for 2 hours and you guys manage to get the thread locked... What did you do this time?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because of me :/

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 6, 2012)

Google's cache told me... Let's drop it before it starts again. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Someone's feelings got hurt.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Edited cause I like this thread open


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Google's cache told me... Let's drop it before it starts again.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

What is this sorcery?????

You bananas are planning an Android alternative? 
WTF...


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Edited cause I like this thread open

Click to collapse



Thanks.jpg 
 SwiftKey knew I was going to say that before I put in a single letter!!! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Thanks.jpg
> SwiftKey knew I was going to say that before I put in a single letter!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Stalker! 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Thanks.jpg
> SwiftKey knew I was going to say that before I put in a single letter!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Coolstorybro.jpg

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Dec 6, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Stalker!
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



you and krush, the pointless muffins, please leave if you are going to continue to post pointless one word posts, Take the dribble back to the spam fest of the frat


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> you and krush, the pointless muffins, please leave if you are going to continue to post pointless one word posts, Take the dribble back to the spam fest of the frat

Click to collapse



Krush is alright imo, he's made plenty of good posts, ode needs to go though. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 6, 2012)

Death to the Mafia!!!!!

Jk, back to work I go. Ttyl.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 6, 2012)

Sup all

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> you and krush, the pointless muffins, please leave if you are going to continue to post pointless one word posts, Take the dribble back to the spam fest of the frat

Click to collapse



Alright then, bobo.

You have fun here.

I won't stay now that you make it abundantly clear how unwelcome my presence is to you guys.

I try making friends and this is what you have to say.

Goodbye.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Death to the Mafia!!!!!
> 
> Jk, back to work I go. Ttyl.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Please let the door hit you on your way out


----------



## boborone (Dec 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Krush is alright imo, he's made plenty of good posts, ode needs to go though.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah didn't krush get welcomed yesterday? If so, my bad. But we asked ode to leave last night, earlier today, and now again.

---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------




krushnam said:


> Alright then, bobo.
> 
> You have fun here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



read my last post


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah didn't krush get welcomed yesterday? If so, my bad. But we asked ode to leave last night, earlier today, and now again.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya just saw,,,, it's ok...


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Alright then, bobo.
> 
> You have fun here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're cool man, it's just ode that needs to start posting like a normal person or get out. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Alright then, bobo.
> 
> You have fun here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:byebye:


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 6, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Death to the Mafia!!!!!
> 
> Jk, back to work I go. Ttyl.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Gtfo you noob! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Ya just saw,,,, it's ok...

Click to collapse



Sorry man, just ode needs to go. The spamming in here has got to stop by him. You ok.


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 6, 2012)

oi


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Dec 6, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> NO helping stir the soup in prior shutdown.

Click to collapse



Eh? 
Unless I missed something, prior shutdown had nothing to do with ode? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Dec 6, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> NO helping stir the soup in prior shutdown.

Click to collapse



Hey hey, we being pleasant.

Guess people missed this last time I posted it


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sorry man, just ode needs to go. The spamming in here has got to stop by him. You ok.

Click to collapse



Ya he gets a bit excessive at times...
But that's just how he is...
He should at least try, though...


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Ya he gets a bit excessive at times...
> But that's just how he is...
> He should at least try, though...

Click to collapse



We got the place shut down cause of the spam fests of the past. Posting single word posts and stuff. Hell we do it still. But at least it has a point to the post. His stuff is like optimuslove or meph, doesn't make sense. That's I asked him to go back to his frat and spam that up.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Eh?
> Unless I missed something, prior shutdown had nothing to do with ode?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No,  I wasn't involved.  I'll post like a normal person. 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Considering Drama Is on top of the no cross, you are basically saying its allowed...


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Considering Drama Is on top of the no cross, you are basically saying its allowed...

Click to collapse



That's the same thing I thought when I saw that image... :laugh:

---------- Post added at 02:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 AM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice cat.


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Considering Drama Is on top of the no cross, you are basically saying its allowed...

Click to collapse



I guess that means only drama is allowed in this thread, nothing else 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I guess that means only drama is allowed in this thread, nothing else
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



umm... nope


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2012)

eBay sells zombie survival kits. 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Good News: Funds for my jeep are in order, Mechanic is going to look at it monday afternoon, Just waiting for a call back from the owner and I could very well have the jeep monday night or tuesday  :victory::victory:


----------



## boborone (Dec 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> eBay sells zombie survival kits.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



ebay is like the rule 34


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Does anyone else besides me think that "ode" is "fromiostoandroid"?  There were too many parallels.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Dec 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Does anyone else besides me think that "ode" is "fromiostoandroid"?  There were too many parallels.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



ohhhh good catch


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Does anyone else besides me think that "ode" is "fromiostoandroid"?  There were too many parallels.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I would, but ode didn't open any threads

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Does anyone else besides me think that "ode" is "fromiostoandroid"?  There were too many parallels.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I am? 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I would, but ode didn't open any threads
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No because some of his first posts were here, of all places to start 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Does anyone else besides me think that "ode" is "fromiostoandroid"?  There were too many parallels.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I can assure you that I'm not. 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## trell959 (Dec 6, 2012)

I get my Nexus today!


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Good News: Funds for my jeep are in order, Mechanic is going to look at it monday afternoon, Just waiting for a call back from the owner and I could very well have the jeep monday night or tuesday  :victory::victory:

Click to collapse



Congratulations!! Hope you get the confirmation 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I get my Nexus today!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice Congrats!!

@ things I dislike about it

-LG
-16gb max memory 

But other then that I am jelly 

---------- Post added at 02:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------




shahrukhraza said:


> Congratulations!! Hope you get the confirmation
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks!! 

I can't wait!!!


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

Meph is gone, now we have odie. There is always one...... 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## trell959 (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Nice Congrats!!
> 
> @ things I dislike about it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Congrats on your Jeep! Hope it all works out. You'll have to tell me about it on Xbox!


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Nice Congrats!!
> 
> @ things I dislike about it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jelly banana or banana jelly?

No problem with LG, their sw support might be bad but build quality is good. And this is nexus so they have no say in sw. Phew.
16gb more than enough for me.
Be jelly nao.

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Does anyone else besides me think that "ode" is "fromiostoandroid"?  There were too many parallels.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Yes.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 6, 2012)

Damn, will you kids never learn to behave? 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Meph is gone, now we have odie. There is always one......
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Technically we DON'T have him. He's not a probationary member (and definitely not a full member) :what:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Damn, will you kids never learn to behave?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Probably not 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Jelly banana or banana jelly?
> 
> No problem with LG, their sw support might be bad but build quality is good. And this is nexus so they have no say in sw. Phew.
> 16gb more than enough for me.
> ...

Click to collapse



No.jpg

They needed to put 32gb in there!!! That is why I was able to give up micro sd card in my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Damn, will you kids never learn to behave?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ummm.....I'll take "no"for three hundred, Alex. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Congrats on your Jeep! Hope it all works out. You'll have to tell me about it on Xbox!

Click to collapse



Will post pics here of me in it,around it, etc.  when I get it  I will also tell story on here


----------



## trell959 (Dec 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummm.....I'll take "no"for three hundred, Alex.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



It comes today!!!! Promise!!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No.jpg
> 
> They needed to put 32gb in there!!! That is why I was able to give up micro sd card in my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Have to agree,  I've been trying really hard to get my storage below 16gb and i just can't do it,  i can get it down to about 18 at a push 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Damn, will you kids never learn to behave?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh, we behave... All depends on HOW! 

BD, hi. Technically yes, practically... Well.

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Will post pics here of me in it,around it, etc.  when I get it  I will also tell story on here

Click to collapse



das good. Hope we'll see it in action tooo


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It comes today!!!! Promise!!

Click to collapse



Skeptical Snowflake is skeptical. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 6, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Damn, will you kids never learn to behave?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



That wouldn't be any fun 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I get my Nexus today!

Click to collapse



Finally!! Congrats bro... Also pics or it didn't happen

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2012)

I'll be back...I'm gonna remotely knock one of the limo chicks off the system...:what:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Oh, we behave... All depends on HOW!
> 
> BD, hi. Technically yes, practically... Well.
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



QFT 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Dec 6, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Damn, will you kids never learn to behave?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## trell959 (Dec 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Skeptical Snowflake is skeptical.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse











shahrukhraza said:


> Finally!! Congrats bro... Also pics or it didn't happen
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> das good. Hope we'll see it in action tooo

Click to collapse



Maybe if I go with my buddies offroading  They never invite me cause My current car can barely handle the road


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Maybe if I go with my buddies offroading  They never invite me cause My current car can barely handle the road

Click to collapse



They don't invite you coz they don't like you. 
They know how fast you change your colors.


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 6, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Damn, will you kids never learn to behave?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun you fools....the po-po is here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> They don't invite you coz they don't like you.
> They know how fast you change your colors.

Click to collapse



I know  :crying::crying:

I wish I had more friends


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun you fools....the po-po is here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



The center one is Conan, so which one is you?
Old, fat dude, or police lady?


----------



## boborone (Dec 6, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse





M_T_M said:


> Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun you fools....the po-po is here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



The fuzz.....

HIT IT!


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Maybe if I go with my buddies offroading  They never invite me cause My current car can barely handle the road

Click to collapse



:good::good:

before   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







afta


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> The center one is Conan, so which one is you?
> Old, fat dude, or police lady?

Click to collapse



The one on the right   LULZ!!

---------- Post added at 02:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------




TonyStark said:


> :good::good:
> 
> before
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL speaking of those look at this: http://tucson.craigslist.org/bab/3449029035.html


----------



## boborone (Dec 6, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> :good::good:
> 
> before
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hahahaha that's funny


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun you fools....the po-po is here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Hey is that a teletubbies name? 

I never watched that show 


I know you are refering to cops but I thought teletubbies had names like that


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey is that a teletubbies name?
> 
> I never watched that show
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have no idea what the teletubbies names are...It was semi relevant to MTM's post. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have no idea what the teletubbies names are...It was semi relevant to MTM's post.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Ya no worries, and awesome reply is awesome!!!

Yep it is a name of a teletubbie!! 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teletubbies


Po (played by Pui Fan Lee) is the fourth and last Teletubby. She is the smallest and youngest of the Teletubbies, is red, and has an antenna shaped like a stick used for blowing soap bubbles. She has been stated by the show's creators to be Cantonese,[7] and as such, she is bilingual, speaking both English and Cantonese.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 6, 2012)

Tinky winky, dipsy, po, laa laa, no no

Truly sad I knew that


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

Oooooooook. I see where this is going. Next you are going to look up tinky-winky and make wrong associations......

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Oooooooook. I see where this is going. Next you are going to look up tinky-winky and make wrong associations......
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Oooooooook. I see where this is going. Next you are going to look up tinky-winky and make wrong associations......
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Already happened the second I read ronnie's post 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

Dang....:banghead:

I'm overdue for the nick change. I have one lined up already. Who do I pm?

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Dang....:banghead:
> 
> I'm overdue for the nick change. I have one lined up already. Who do I pm?
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



I need to change mine too.
Please let us know who to talk to....


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Dang....:banghead:
> 
> I'm overdue for the nick change. I have one lined up already. Who do I pm?
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Really you have to ask


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Dang....:banghead:
> 
> I'm overdue for the nick change. I have one lined up already. Who do I pm?
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Mikechannon

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 6, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Damn, will you kids never learn to behave?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



You said something pizza boy?


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Already happened the second I read ronnie's post
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't blame me if your mind went somewhere LOL


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Mikechannon
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Mmmmm... thanks...


----------



## boborone (Dec 6, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Really you have to ask

Click to collapse



I know right. He really doesn't know?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Dang....:banghead:
> 
> I'm overdue for the nick change. I have one lined up already. Who do I pm?
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Watcha gonna change it too?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Watcha gonna change it too?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



undercover

As simple as it is I like it 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> undercover
> 
> As simple as it is I like it
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse



Nice. Thanks for avatar 
Nah, my avatar is staying for a long time. It is my eye 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Nice. Thanks for avatar
> Nah, my avatar is staying for a long time. It is my eye
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Hmm

Not sure if SeemsLegit.jpg or Notsure.jpg


----------



## werked (Dec 6, 2012)

Me likes it when thread sees action. **highfive**


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

werked said:


> Me likes it when thread sees action. **highfive**

Click to collapse



:highfive:


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

Evening werked 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hmm
> 
> Not sure if SeemsLegit.jpg or Notsure.jpg

Click to collapse



What? My current avatar? 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> What? My current avatar?
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Yes, looks to fake to be your eye


----------



## boborone (Dec 6, 2012)

werked said:


> Me likes it when thread sees action. **highfive**

Click to collapse





BeerChameleon said:


> :highfive:

Click to collapse





jugg1es said:


> Evening werked
> 
> A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
> Bill Cosby

Click to collapse









lulz


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> lulz

Click to collapse



What is that from?   :laugh:LOL


----------



## boborone (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What is that from?   :laugh:LOL

Click to collapse



Movie from our childhood, can't remember the name off the top of my head.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> Movie from our childhood, can't remember the name off the top of my head.

Click to collapse



Encino Man!!

I only seen that movie once a long time ago, that is why I wasn't familar with that GIF


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yes, looks to fake to be your eye

Click to collapse



Ask Iron Man. He's done full dissection of it (picture). And yes, of course it's heavily photoshopped. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Tinky winky, dipsy, po, laa laa, no no
> 
> Truly sad I knew that

Click to collapse



You have children (a lovely family I might add) and I'd be surprised if your didn't know that. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Ask Iron Man. He's done full dissection of it (picture). And yes, of course it's heavily photoshopped.
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Not sure why i am quoting you but...


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You have children (a lovely family I might add) and I'd be surprised if your didn't know that.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



TY & ssshhhhhhh they might hear you


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2012)

Medical marijuana is legal in NJ.
:what:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Dec 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Medical marihuana is legal in NJ.
> :what:
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Awesome isn't it?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Medical marijuana is legal in NJ.
> :what:
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Wish it was legal over here

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Wish it was legal over here
> 
> A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
> Bill Cosby

Click to collapse



Hopefully it is legal in AZ soon too 

Oh wait it is legal for medical


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> TY & ssshhhhhhh they might hear you

Click to collapse





Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 06:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Hopefully it is legal in AZ soon too

Click to collapse



It's become decriminalized in colorado and washington, IIRC also

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> TY & ssshhhhhhh they might hear you

Click to collapse



Lol. Tell Amanda to stop watching teletubbies. 

I love Peppa Pig and Ben and Holly little Kingdom. Some great humour there (kids don't get it obviously). Get to watch it every day lol (not that I have any say to that). Mother-in-law lived with us for a year, and got well annoyed with it, so I setup her phone to have a ringtone of Peppa Pig introduction music and SMS notification as "Grrrrrrr, dinosaur". Way to troll m-i-l. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lol. Tell Amanda to stop watching teletubbies.
> 
> I love Peppa Pig and Ben and Holly little Kingdom. Some great humour there (kids don't get it obviously). Get to watch it every day lol (not that I have any say to that). Mother-in-law lived with us for a year, and got well annoyed with it, so I setup her phone to have a ringtone of Peppa Pig introduction music and SMS notification as "Grrrrrrr, dinosaur". Way to troll m-i-l.
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



You're terrible. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




IIRC ? 

I know it is completely legal in those 2 states


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> IIRC ?
> 
> I know it is completely legal in those 2 states

Click to collapse



If
I
Recall
Correctly


Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You're terrible.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



we just have to consider the source


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2012)

Also legal and decriminalized are two different things. I thought it was decriminalized..I could be wrong, though.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> If
> I
> Recall
> Correctly
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh sorry that is a new abbreviation for me


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> we just have to consider the source

Click to collapse



Loooooooool. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You're terrible.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I know. Funniest thing was that she had no idea how to change it. So she had to walk around with it for a few days till I started to feel sorry for her 
We have a good relationship though, so it was all in good heart and just for fun. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Oh sorry that is a new abbreviation for me

Click to collapse



It's okay, grasshopper. Just brush up on your internet abbreviations & acronyms and you'll be fine. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's okay, grasshopper. Just brush up on your internet abbreviations & acronyms and you'll be fine.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I will try to keep up


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I will try to keep up

Click to collapse









Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



:victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory:


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2012)

So, I have a limo chick that's in the system trying to backdate jobs (to cover her own a$$ ) and I keep knocking her out of it. 
Watch hilarity ensue as I lock her out all together. 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> So, I have a limo chick that's in the system trying to backdate jobs (to cover her own a$$ ) and I keep knocking her out of it.
> Watch hilarity ensue as I lock her out all together.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I read that sentence wrong the first time


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I read that sentence wrong the first time

Click to collapse



I don't even wanna know. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> IIRC ?
> 
> I know it is completely legal in those 2 states

Click to collapse



If I remember correctly. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> If I remember correctly.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Y U ALWAYS SO LATE?!?!??!


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> If I remember correctly.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, I covered that a few posts back. 
Late post is late. 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah, I covered that a few posts back.
> Late post is late.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Late post is late


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2012)

Snowflake is chirping up a storm. She wants stuff....like seeds. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Late post is late

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 6, 2012)

My company should be handing these out at our Christmas party this year.






Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My company should be handing these out at our Christmas party this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sucks man  

Also that is kinda funny


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My company should be handing these out at our Christmas party this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dammit. I hate that present. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sucks man
> 
> Also that is kinda funny

Click to collapse



Its hilarious, because it hits the nail right on the head!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Its hilarious, because it hits the nail right on the head!
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



No raise with it?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No raise with it?

Click to collapse



If there was, it wouldn't be such a bad present. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Have a good night mafia, I am off xda for the day!

CYA


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Have a good night mafia, I am off xda for the day!
> 
> CYA

Click to collapse



Night.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Y U ALWAYS SO LATE?!?!??!

Click to collapse



Blame tapatalk, your post was the last one when idea posted 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Blame tapatalk, your post was the last one when idea posted
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

Ah well, flashing time.  

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> If there was, it wouldn't be such a bad present.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



This.  Plus, raises come in June.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

Hungry tinky is hungry.... But it's 1am here...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 7, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Hungry tinky is hungry.... But it's 1am here...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Eat pretzels?
Ice cream?
Candy?

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## boborone (Dec 7, 2012)

Not sure if any of you remember me talking about how my gf loooooooooooooves happy hardcore music. 






Pray for me people. I'm going here tomorrow night.

https://www.facebook.com/events/461742643868836/


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Eat pretzels?
> Ice cream?
> Candy?
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Ice cream! *sneaks into the kitchen*


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 7, 2012)

I got cheese, I think it's brie... could be blue


Directly from Stark communication.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 7, 2012)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## trell959 (Dec 7, 2012)

This thing is freaking amazing.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## werked (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm off this weekend. Let's partayy.... Who is with me?! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 7, 2012)

werked said:


> I'm off this weekend. Let's partayy.... Who is with me?! :beer::thumbup:

Click to collapse



Meh.

I'm going to be sleeping off this long ass work week. LOL

If I wake up before Monday morning, I'll join you.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 7, 2012)

werked said:


> I'm off this weekend. Let's partayy.... Who is with me?! :beer::thumbup:

Click to collapse



Only if there will be ponies.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 7, 2012)

werked said:


> I'm off this weekend. Let's partayy.... Who is with me?! :beer::thumbup:

Click to collapse



In.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Dec 7, 2012)

Lol, i'm watching Moonshiners. This episode happens to be about some dude running shine really close to my hood. Dafuq?! Funny.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 7, 2012)

werked said:


> Lol, i'm watching Moonshiners. This episode happens to be about some dude running shine really close to my hood. Dafuq?! Funny.

Click to collapse



Go place an order.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Dec 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Meh.
> 
> I'm going to be sleeping off this long ass work week. LOL
> 
> If I wake up before Monday morning, I'll join you.

Click to collapse



Same here, worked 84 hours this week. Still wanna partayy. 







StormMcCloud said:


> Only if there will be ponies.

Click to collapse






No ponies. 




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> In.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Perfect. We can drink cheap beer and eat bacon.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 7, 2012)

werked said:


> Same here, worked 84 hours this week. Still wanna partayy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No ponies = no party. :crying:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> No ponies = no party. :crying:

Click to collapse



Me you and werked?  How much more do f'n need?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------

Got an early Christmas present delivered today.. I'd love to thank the one who sent it personally, but I haven't set it up quite yet.







I've needed a webcam for my PC for the longest time.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Dec 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Me you and werked?  How much more do f'n need?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That was a very nice thing they did.  have fun with it.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 7, 2012)

werked said:


> That was a very nice thing they did.  have fun with it.

Click to collapse



But don't have too much "fun" with it. lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> But don't have too much "fun" with it. lol

Click to collapse



That was the sender's first idea lol

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Me you and werked?  How much more do f'n need?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That looks familiar  very nice deed indeed! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Dec 7, 2012)

Evening.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 7, 2012)

Do you guys already know who got it for me?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Do you guys already know who got it for me?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Jesus or the prophet Muhammad?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Jesus or the prophet Muhammad?

Click to collapse



He's my personal Jesus, yes.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> He's my personal Jesus, yes.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I think I know 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I think I know
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I know you do.  Especially you.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 7, 2012)

werked said:


> Same here, worked 84 hours this week. Still wanna partayy.

Click to collapse



Good for you. Lol

I work a half day tomorrow from home and still have a ton of overtime left over. So...good check, tired me. :-/

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Not sure if any of you remember me talking about how my gf loooooooooooooves happy hardcore music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought this music died with the '80s..... 




werked said:


> I'm off this weekend. Let's partayy.... Who is with me?! :beer::thumbup:

Click to collapse



I'm in.... if my exam goes well... :fingers-crossed:


----------



## K.A. (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

Morning mafia 

The world is coming to an end... SAVE YOUR BUFFERS !"


----------



## a.cid (Dec 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I know you do.  Especially you.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Bfielding?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

Morning a.cid 

The world is coming to an end... SAVE YOUR BUFFERS !"

---------- Post added at 09:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 AM ----------




a.cid said:


> Bfielding?

Click to collapse



Think so 

The world is coming to an end... SAVE YOUR BUFFERS !"


----------



## a.cid (Dec 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning a.cid
> 
> The world is coming to an end... SAVE YOUR BUFFERS !"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ssup man, what're you doing this fine day? 

I just got my grades for first semester at college, and I passed!!
B grade!

Also, had some expensive yet awesome yoghurt


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Ssup man, what're you doing this fine day?
> 
> I just got my grades for first semester at college, and I passed!!
> B grade!
> ...

Click to collapse



Excellent,  good for you.  I've got work in about an hour so I'll be on in a bit 

The world is coming to an end... SAVE YOUR BUFFERS !"


----------



## a.cid (Dec 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Excellent,  good for you.  I've got work in about an hour so I'll be on in a bit
> 
> The world is coming to an end... SAVE YOUR BUFFERS !"

Click to collapse



Dude, explain me the thread title, if you get it


----------



## boborone (Dec 7, 2012)

Morning acid juggs


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

Morning boborone 

The world is coming to an end... SAVE YOUR BUFFERS !"


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 7, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Bfielding?

Click to collapse



You win! Morning everyone. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi all


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

Morning ppero, proto 

Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 7, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Lol, morning bd

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lol, morning bd
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Morning. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

Morning Bd

Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## werked (Dec 7, 2012)

Morning, BFFs.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning, BFFs.

Click to collapse



Don't forget me,  your admirer 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

Morning werked

Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning Bd
> 
> Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
> - Mark Knopfler.

Click to collapse



Morning.







werked said:


> Morning, BFFs.

Click to collapse






Morning. Snowflake says chirp (She said you would understand)




odetoandroid said:


> Don't forget me,  your admirer
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse





Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## trell959 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi people

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hi people
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Hey Trell. Am I the only one who doesn't have A Nexus 4? 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## trell959 (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Hey Trell. Am I the only one who doesn't have A Nexus 4?
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



Yes. I just got it yesterday. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi all.

New nickname....

Reason for new nickname: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35138663&postcount=7037

Like or SuperLike? 

---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Yes. I just got it yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Pics or it didn't happen.
(Pics of the phone, not the receipt like yesterday.)


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yes. I just got it yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



You're killing me.  I ordered mine on the 28th and it said it would ship in 4-5 weeks. 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## trell959 (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.
> (Pics of the phone, not the receipt like yesterday.)

Click to collapse



How do I take a picture of the phone while using it? 

Sent from my Nexus 4

---------- Post added at 06:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 AM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> You're killing me.  I ordered mine on the 28th and it said it would ship in 4-5 weeks.
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



27th here around 2:20 PST. I was a 1-2 weeker. They upgraded everyone to overnight shipping I believe.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> How do I take a picture of the phone while using it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



I know!
Use the Note or S2 from your sig.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> How do I take a picture of the phone while using it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Including the 4-5 weekers?  

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## trell959 (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I know!
> Use the Note or S2 from your sig.

Click to collapse



Sold the Note, destroyed the s2 I'll take a picture with my captivate when I can 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## trell959 (Dec 7, 2012)

Ugh!! I cannot get ads to go away! And I'm ad blocking 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sold the Note, destroyed the s2 I'll take a picture with my captivate when I can
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Good. :good:
Waiting.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Ugh!! I cannot get ads to go away! And I'm ad blocking
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Use Tapatalk. 

Edit: you're on AT&T right?  Enable 4G LTE if you live in a band 4 LTE area.  

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## trell959 (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Including the 4-5 weekers?
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure. They are shipping orders out quick so you should get it before the 4-5 week period I hope!

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm not sure. They are shipping orders out quick so you should get it before the 4-5 week period I hope!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Thanks for letting me know!  I feel much better now. When do you think I'll have it?  Tuesday? 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 7, 2012)

Good morning all






werked said:


> Lol, i'm watching Moonshiners. This episode happens to be about some dude running shine really close to my hood. Dafuq?! Funny.

Click to collapse



Close to your hood or close to your still?



trell who are all your new buds?


----------



## trell959 (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Thanks for letting me know!  I feel much better now. When do you think I'll have it?  Tuesday?
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



Honestly-no. Maybe more on the lines of late next week, or early the week after that, but there's a huge possibility that it can take longer. None of this I confirmed, just my prediction 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Honestly-no. Maybe more on the lines of late next week, or early the week after that, but there's a huge possibility that it can take longer. None of this I confirmed, just my prediction
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



As long as I get it,  I'm OK  

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## werked (Dec 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning. Snowflake says chirp (She said you would understand)
> 
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse




chirp right back at ya Snowflake. 






TonyStark said:


> Good morning all
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both

---------- Post added at 09:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 AM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> Don't forget me,  your admirer
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



Hi. :-/


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Ugh!! I cannot get ads to go away! And I'm ad blocking
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Use adaway app. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 7, 2012)

Yolo

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yolo
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



That was..... Random.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yolo
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse








Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh, I'M wierd?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 08:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 AM ----------

Gifs on tapatalk :sigh:

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Oh, I'M wierd?

Click to collapse



But ierd is the new normal:good:


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Oh, I'M wierd?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes....I mean chirp...er...maybe? 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

Weird Skinny is weird....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 7, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Weird Skinny is weird....

Click to collapse



But its ok., really.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi all.

P.S. Anyone notice anything different in my account?

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> But its ok., really.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Of course it's OK!!!! Everyone is weird one way or another. It's normal. :highfive:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> P.S. Anyone notice anything different in my account?
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



No.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> P.S. Anyone notice anything different in my account?
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Nope 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



One word.

Demoted







BeerChameleon said:


> Nope
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse





Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> One word.
> 
> Demoted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh you were an rc? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Oh you were an rc?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Correct.

But apparently the one cannot rant without being demoted.

And this freakin cold is such PITA

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 7, 2012)

Who cares if youre a RC or not?  I can't tell the difference.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Who cares of RC or not?  I can't tell the difference.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



More threads to troll 

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> More threads to troll
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



So you are telling me when u are a RC, you can't get into trouble ?!? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> So you are telling me when u are a RC, you can't get into trouble ?!?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Opposite

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> So you are telling me when u are a RC, you can't get into trouble ?!?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



No. He's telling you that when you are an RC you have access to RC forum. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Dec 7, 2012)

Yo guys. I'm playing with fire 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Opposite
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse




huh?






tinky1 said:


> No. He's telling you that when you are an RC you have access to RC forum.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What does that have to do with anything?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I give up... :banghead:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I give up... :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I already new that he isn't a allowed in rc forums now cause he is not an rc ,  what I don't get is how he was demoted, and what amount of trouble you can get into as an Rc?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 7, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I give up... :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So do I.

This day is sad: cold got worse, possible failed a test, laptop battery went to hell, got denied on YT partnership request, lost RC title

Now how is everyone

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I already new that he isn't a allowed in rc forums now cause he is not an rc ,  what I don't get is how he was demoted, and what amount of trouble you can get into as an Rc?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



When you are RC Mods are extra strict when it comes to your behaviour. Things you can easily get away with a senior member can land you in trouble when you are RC right away. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

undercover said:


> When you are RC Mods are extra strict when it comes to your behaviour. Things you can easily get away with a senior member can land you in trouble when you are RC right away.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Finally an answer !! 







Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yo guys. I'm playing with fire
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



That's very dangerous. 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> That's very dangerous.
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



What u talking about? 

It is the most safe element ever!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Finally an answer !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No problem. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 7, 2012)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What u talking about?
> 
> It is the most safe element ever!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Earth/dirt is the safest element 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Haha, that's cool! 





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Haha, that's cool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1, but is the guy OK

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rO2TR_8jXPc&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rO2TR_8jXPc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Did your birds learns new trick? 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Did your birds learns new trick?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Nope  I don't have any African Greys. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nope  I don't have any African Greys.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



What type of birds are yours? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What type of birds are yours?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I have a cockatoo 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I have a cockatoo
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



I didn't ask you, but that's cool, what's his/her name? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What type of birds are yours?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Bd posted all her birds names and breeds a little while back for skinny in sure you'll find it if you get bored 

Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I didn't ask you, but that's cool, what's his/her name?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



****. 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> ****.
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



No.  Just no.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Who cares if youre a RC or not?  I can't tell the difference.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Well done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't either, anymore!

---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 PM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> I have a cockatoo
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse





odetoandroid said:


> ****.
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse





TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No.  Just no.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Is this Meph???


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No.  Just no.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



He asked what his name was 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## werked (Dec 7, 2012)

I need ideas for christmas gifts for my brother, sister and mom.  idk what to buy.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

werked said:


> I need ideas for christmas gifts for my brother, sister and mom.  idk what to buy.

Click to collapse



Playstore gift vouchers 


Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 7, 2012)

werked said:


> I need ideas for christmas gifts for my brother, sister and mom.  idk what to buy.

Click to collapse



Shiney new Android tablets.


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 7, 2012)

Sup all?

Adding all people from XDA in G+

Jugg i added you, also tinky and dex i added you also


----------



## werked (Dec 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Playstore gift vouchers
> 
> 
> Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
> - Mark Knopfler.

Click to collapse



Meh, my mom can barely turn her phone on and off, my brother doesn't care as long as his texts his lady friends and my sister has an iphone. 
Next


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, sorry. 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## werked (Dec 7, 2012)

Speaking of Meph, HEY MEPH (I know you will see this )


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Nope, sorry.
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



I think they are from the same nursery. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 7, 2012)

he's right above your post


----------



## werked (Dec 7, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I think they are from the same nursery.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Trololol 
Also, 
FTFY


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

werked said:


> Speaking of Meph, HEY MEPH (I know you will see this )

Click to collapse



Who's Meph? Mephikuns? 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 7, 2012)

undercover said:


> I think they are from the same nursery.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Could be


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

undercover said:


> I think they are from the same nursery.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't think so. He's older than me. 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## werked (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I don't think so. He's older than me.
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



:what::what:


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

werked said:


> Trololol
> Also,
> FTFY

Click to collapse



Took me ages to work out what you fixed. What, you no like? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 7, 2012)

undercover said:


> Took me ages to work out what you fixed. What, you no like?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's good, I like it.... But you'll always be tinky to me.


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

werked said:


> It's good, I like it.... But you'll always be tinky to me.

Click to collapse



I know. It'll take me ages to get used to it. Used out in IRC, so not too bad. Think how brilliant my thanks look : this person finds post above useful :undercover 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 7, 2012)

I think undercover killed it


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 7, 2012)

werked said:


> Speaking of Meph, HEY MEPH (I know you will see this )

Click to collapse



Speaking of his ban... How long is it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 7, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Speaking of his ban... How long is it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



10 days I think


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> 10 days I think

Click to collapse



It's been nice and quiet around here lately,  

Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> 10 days I think

Click to collapse



So who was it that killed the thread? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> ****.
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



You're here cause of why? Just accept nobody likes you. Not in real life and not on here.


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> You're here cause of why? Just accept nobody likes you. Not in real life and not on here.

Click to collapse



Hey Bo. Hammer and sickle are back! Howdy? Read any of that book yet? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Dec 7, 2012)

undercover said:


> Hey Bo. Hammer and sickle are back! Howdy? Read any of that book yet?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No not yet, still have it open on my browser though. I've been busy as hell. And good to see the Rooski bear is back


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> No not yet, still have it open on my browser though. I've been busy as hell. And good to see the Rooski bear is back

Click to collapse



Ha, Vader stands no chance against good old Russian broom! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

This is going to be a few busy months, we are going to move into a new place, going to have a jeep and Xmas..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

Bah humbugs big jar of them 

Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

8 mods in nexus 4 forums!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

undercover said:


> 8 mods in nexus 4 forums!

Click to collapse



Let's face, last time i was in there it looked like it needed it 

Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 7, 2012)

undercover said:


> 8 mods in nexus 4 forums!

Click to collapse



Due to change in mod system


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Due to change in mod system

Click to collapse



What sort of change are we talking about? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 7, 2012)

undercover said:


> What sort of change are we talking about?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



FallenSpartan linked to it. I'll try to find it.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

undercover said:


> What sort of change are we talking about?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't you read the portal or the stickies 

Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## werked (Dec 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> It's been nice and quiet around here lately,
> 
> Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
> - Mark Knopfler.

Click to collapse



I laughed. 







Babydoll25 said:


> Hi
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Hi, BD!!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

Evening Bd

Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 7, 2012)

undercover said:


> What sort of change are we talking about?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Here's ya go 
http://www.xda-developers.com/announcements/reworking-the-forum-specific-moderator-system/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> This is going to be a few busy months, we are going to move into a new place, going to have a jeep and Xmas..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



A Jeep you say...

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> This is going to be a few busy months, we are going to move into a new place, going to have a jeep and Xmas..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



First time I hear about this purchase and type of vehicle 

Would you mind telling us more about it, please?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 7, 2012)

werked said:


> I laughed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






Hi. 




jugg1es said:


> Evening Bd
> 
> Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
> - Mark Knopfler.

Click to collapse




Hi. 






shahrukhraza said:


> Here's ya go
> http://www.xda-developers.com/announcements/reworking-the-forum-specific-moderator-system/
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




That's the one....and hi.
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> First time I hear about this purchase and type of vehicle
> 
> Would you mind telling us more about it, please?

Click to collapse



Yes, please.

I love Jeeps. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yes, please.
> 
> I love Jeeps.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Oh brother, here we go 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 7, 2012)

Hell yeah, I got a $400 bonus on my paycheck for not calling in sick all year. Not bad for a drunk, eh?

Lulz

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hell yeah, I got a $400 bonus on my paycheck for not calling in sick all year. Not bad for a drunk, eh?
> 
> Lulz
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



That is sweet congrats!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Oh brother, here we go

Click to collapse



-_-

Stop being a troll BC. It's all in good fun. 



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hell yeah, I got a $400 bonus on my paycheck for not calling in sick all year. Not bad for a drunk, eh?
> 
> Lulz

Click to collapse



Nice!

Going to buy an XDA T-shirt with it?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> -_-
> 
> Stop being a troll BC. It's all in good fun.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just might.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I just might.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



XDA brand condoms:

They have to be rooted to enable "full" functionality. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> XDA brand condoms:
> 
> They have to be rooted to enable "full" functionality.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Don't make me throw things at you. :what:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> XDA brand condoms:
> 
> They have to be rooted to enable "full" functionality.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Lol!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't make me throw things at you. :what:
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Got to admit it was good though wasn't it 

Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Don't make me throw things at you. :what:

Click to collapse



Then I might just have the Goliath "Bird Eating" Spider pay you a visit. 



BeerChameleon said:


> Lol!

Click to collapse



All for teh lulz.


jugg1es said:


> Got to admit it was good though wasn't it.

Click to collapse



Heh, it just hit me while I was typing up an article.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2012)

I lost internet for 3 days due to unpaid bills, I miss you guys -no homo-


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I lost internet for 3 days due to unpaid bills, I miss you guys -no homo-

Click to collapse



Why u no pay bills? 

Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## boborone (Dec 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I lost internet for 3 days due to unpaid bills, I miss you guys -I'm so homo-

Click to collapse



It's ok I missed you too cupcake.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Y U NO PAY BILLS?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
> - Mark Knopfler.

Click to collapse



FTFY 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Why u no pay bills?
> 
> Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
> - Mark Knopfler.

Click to collapse



Because I have no time



boborone said:


> It's ok I missed you too cupcake.

Click to collapse



ew 



BeerChameleon said:


> FTFY
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



:good:
sup everyone?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Because I have no time
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey bro how is school and what not? U on break yet?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Got to admit it was good though wasn't it
> 
> Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
> - Mark Knopfler.

Click to collapse



Yes....but I still reserve the right to throw things (at any and all of
You... )






jaseglenn4 said:


> Then I might just have the Goliath "Bird Eating" Spider pay you a visit.
> 
> 
> All for teh lulz.
> ...

Click to collapse






Nope. Snowflake Haz teh moon doggie backup. They'll tag team that spider!:what:




husam666 said:


> I lost internet for 3 days due to unpaid bills, I miss you guys -no homo-

Click to collapse



Aw... Missed you too, bro. 
How are you?
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey bro how is school and what not? U on break yet?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



school is meh, getting high marks without effort is depressing me :silly:
and not yet, my break is in January


Babydoll25 said:


> Aw... Missed you too, bro.
> How are you?
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I'm good thanks, what about you?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 7, 2012)

Somehow your response ended up above my quote....
I'm good...busy..but good. 
Edit: and...you fixed it.
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> school is meh, getting high marks without effort is depressing me :silly:
> and not yet, my break is in January
> 
> 
> I'm good thanks, what about you?

Click to collapse



Good bro :highfive:  and after this weekend with tons of hw, I will be done and on winter break til Jan 14th 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for the link guys. Indeed, it makes sense. Now how come one of the team has got a device made by OT? 

Hello hasam, bc, jug, BD, mtm, damn, list too, long, I forgot the rest already. 

New sig. Damn copyright.... Will have to do it properly on PC I guess...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Thanks for the link guys. Indeed, it makes sense. Now how come one of the team has got a device made by OT?
> 
> Hello hasam, bc, jug, BD, mtm, damn, list too, long, I forgot the rest already.
> 
> New sig. Damn copyright.... Will have to do it properly on PC I guess...

Click to collapse



A device by OT?

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 07:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 PM ----------

Should I get an HTC 8X? 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> A device by OT?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Well, mods are assigned into groups by manufacturers they choose. HTC, Sammy, LG, Sony... and we have a group of mods in OT.

I'm really really tempted by WP8.... If I did I'd go for Nokia though. They do stand out somewhat. 920 ftw, just a bit heavy.

I guess I could quite easily swap my N4 for 920 if I wanted to. But do I? Not so sure.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Well, mods are assigned into groups by manufacturers they choose. HTC, Sammy, LG, Sony... and we have a group of mods in OT.

Click to collapse



Ooh... that. (silly me  )

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ooh... that. (silly me  )
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



See my not so ninja edit BD


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Well, mods are assigned into groups by manufacturers they choose. HTC, Sammy, LG, Sony... and we have a group of mods in OT.
> 
> I'm really really tempted by WP8.... If I did I'd go for Nokia though. They do stand out somewhat. 920 ftw, just a bit heavy.
> 
> I guess I could quite easily swap my N4 for 920 if I wanted to. But do I? Not so sure.

Click to collapse



Too big. After the amaze, I'm done with overly thick phones for the time being (also, the 8X is subsidized (upgrade time!) and T-Mobile doesn't have the 920 (it's an AT&T exclusive here in the US)
Otherwise, it's probably gonna be the N4. The whole "exynos issue" with CM maintainers is putting me off

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Thanks for the link guys. Indeed, it makes sense. Now how come one of the team has got a device made by OT?
> 
> Hello hasam, bc, jug, BD, mtm, damn, list too, long, I forgot the rest already.
> 
> New sig. Damn copyright.... Will have to do it properly on PC I guess...

Click to collapse



Hey mate


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Too big. After the amaze, I'm done with overly thick phones for the time being (also, the 8X is subsidized (upgrade time!) and T-Mobile doesn't have the 920 (it's an AT&T exclusive here in the US)
> Otherwise, it's probably gonna be the N4. The whole "exynos issue" with CM maintainers is putting me off
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Is it really such a big issue? Is it going to make it more of a pita than HTC for example? 







husam666 said:


> Hey mate

Click to collapse



How is it going? I believe you aid you live in Jordan right? We used to handle royal jordanian, after what I've seen how their engineer "fixes" things I'd never fly with them 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 8, 2012)

sup kids? I'm running VB Win8.. still out to lunch on it. Any comments on Win8 out there?


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> sup kids? I'm running VB Win8.. still out to lunch on it. Any comments on Win8 out there?

Click to collapse



Win 8 as of desktop version? It's fast but pita to use somehow. I'll stick to win7. Metro is nice though for quick tasks but needs a touch screen device, without gestures it's almost unusable. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Is it really such a big issue? Is it going to make it more of a pita than HTC for example?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol nah, that was my fix.. I'm a software engineering student  

cool @royals

and I'm good, what about you?


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lol nah, that was my fix.. I'm a software engineering student
> 
> cool @royals
> 
> and I'm good, what about you?

Click to collapse



OK, thanks. Wrestling that stupid N4 for good balance between mods, stability and battery life. Still the best phone I ever had. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 8, 2012)

Evening Mafia


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



helloo... how are you?


----------



## werked (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey guys, just back from a trip to Walmart.... Gawd help me. Need to go was teh redneck off. Brb.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Is it really such a big issue? Is it going to make it more of a pita than HTC for example?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The exynos issue? For me, yes. It is.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

werked said:


> Hey guys, just back from a trip to Walmart.... Gawd help me. Need to go was teh redneck off. Brb.

Click to collapse



I didn't understand any of it apart from trip to Walmart 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 8, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> helloo... how are you?

Click to collapse



I'm good. It's broccoli time for the flock (not to be confused with "peanut butter jelly time" :what: )
How are you?
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 08:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 PM ----------




TonyStark said:


> sup kids? I'm running VB Win8.. still out to lunch on it. Any comments on Win8 out there?

Click to collapse



Win 8 on the desktop? 
How about....no.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------




undercover said:


> I didn't understand any of it apart from trip to Walmart
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Maybe "wash teh redneck off"?

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

Guys from US, what do YOU define by redneck?


----------



## werked (Dec 8, 2012)

Was gonna post pics but this is more enlightening. :thumbup::beer: http://m.peopleofwalmart.com/?url=http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/?page_id=9798&dm_redirected=true


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm good. It's broccoli time for the flock (not to be confused with "peanut butter jelly time" :what: )
> How are you?
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol that's very nice...

I'm fine ... So bored... Wandering the depths of xda

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 8, 2012)

werked said:


> Was gonna post pics but this is more enlightening. :thumbup::beer: http://m.peopleofwalmart.com/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.peopleofwalmart.com%2F%3Fpage_id%3D9798&dm_redirected=true

Click to collapse



It's always fun to look around at people @ Wal-Mart and laugh


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> It's always fun to look around at people @ Wal-Mart and laugh

Click to collapse



American dream, huh? 

On a side note. We've got a guy sleeping on a stairwell. Long story short. Landlord had a tenant, tenant moved out and said flat is empty and whatever stuff is in there can be thrown away. Landlord did so. Yesterday I heard someone walking upstairs. Turns out that guy shared that flat with the tenant and thought he had another week or two to stay there. He came back home only to find all the stuff is gone, including documents. All that has been dumped now. If landlord isn't lying (and he has no reason to I think) it means that tenant just stitched this guy up. Landlord spoke to that tenant (so he says) and he confirmed that they're shouldn't be anyone in that flat. Landlord changed the locks today. Guy said he'll call the police but so did landlord. What makes matters worse is that he doesn't speak a word of English. We communicated using fingers and a couple of Russian words he understands. Working night shifts tomorrow and really want that sorted out for the safety of my family. He doesn't appear violent, just very confused. I really don't know wtf is going on. 
Also, or friends want to rent that place out, but obviously until that is sorted out they can't. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Dec 8, 2012)

Aloha.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 8, 2012)

Sup trell


----------



## trell959 (Dec 8, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Sup trell

Click to collapse



Hey Ronnie, how are you?

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 8, 2012)

Doing good u


----------



## trell959 (Dec 8, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Doing good u

Click to collapse



Happy I got my Nexus :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Happy I got my Nexus :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Very cool, now I jealous


----------



## trell959 (Dec 8, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Very cool, now I jealous

Click to collapse



Did you order one?

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Did you order one?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Not yet :crying: maybe after Christmas


----------



## trell959 (Dec 8, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Not yet :crying: maybe after Christmas

Click to collapse



Wait until all the shipping mess if finished up with Google and ups...

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> You're here cause of why? Just accept nobody likes you. Not in real life and not on here.

Click to collapse



Hey, I've been talking like a normal person. TSD asked what the name of my cockatoo was. 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 8, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Hey, I've been talking like a normal person. TSD asked what the name of my cockatoo was.
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



No I didn't.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No I didn't.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Oh right. You were the one that said "No, just no". BC asked. 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 8, 2012)

Morning all.

Quasi says hi

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## werked (Dec 8, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Quasi says hi
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Morning.... Goodnight 
Hey Quasi!! :beer:


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 8, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning.... Goodnight
> Hey Quasi!! :beer:

Click to collapse



Are u confused lol


----------



## werked (Dec 8, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Are u confused lol

Click to collapse



I was.... But I waited a couple of minutes, now it IS morning


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

---------- Post added at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------




werked said:


> Morning.... Goodnight
> Hey Quasi!! :beer:

Click to collapse



Hello!  and it's morning Ronnie...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> ---------- Post added at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!  and it's morning Ronnie...

Click to collapse



aaaaaaand with that, welcome back.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> ---------- Post added at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!  and it's morning Ronnie...

Click to collapse



Yep 1218 am here, welcome back


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> aaaaaaand with that, welcome back.

Click to collapse



Thanks man...  Folks have a little over $300 tied up in their investment system...

---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 AM ----------




ronnie498 said:


> Yep 1218 am here, welcome back

Click to collapse



Thanks!


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 8, 2012)

Sup Qasi

Also, 10000°C warm welcome

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Sup Qasi
> 
> Also, 10000°C warm welcome
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Thanks!...  I'll try not to get banned again...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 8, 2012)

Brian you are back!!!  

Kinda drunk gonna be out soon 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Brian you are back!!!
> 
> Kinda drunk gonna be out soon
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



must...  have...  alcohol...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> must...  have...  alcohol...

Click to collapse



Sorry  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

well i thought i lost my lighter in couch so i went digging...  glad i looked...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> well i thought i lost my lighter in couch so i went digging...  glad i looked...

Click to collapse



Can I have some?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Can I have some?

Click to collapse



you can have the two one dollar bills...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> you can have the two one dollar bills...

Click to collapse



i've already claimed the rest husam.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

Good morning mafia 
And welcome back Quasimodem :thumbup:
Tried adding your g+but got told it wasn't a public Account 

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 8, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning mafia
> And welcome back Quasimodem :thumbup:
> Tried adding your g+but got told it wasn't a public Account
> 
> You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*

Click to collapse



Add me instead?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning mafia
> And welcome back Quasimodem :thumbup:
> Tried adding your g+but got told it wasn't a public Account
> 
> You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*

Click to collapse



It should be completely open...  bfielding80


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Add me instead?

Click to collapse



Erm.. 







Quasimodem said:


> It should be completely open...  bfielding80

Click to collapse



Boborone gave it to me 


I'll shoot you both pms with mine, I've had problems adding anyone lately 

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## a.cid (Dec 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> well i thought i lost my lighter in couch so i went digging...  glad i looked...

Click to collapse



And you didn't notice them missing?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

Good morning a.cid 

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## a.cid (Dec 8, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning a.cid
> 
> You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*

Click to collapse



Gm buddy...
I didn't expect you guys to accept the first edition of the rules...
Dammit, find some mistakes!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Gm buddy...
> I didn't expect you guys to accept the first edition of the rules...
> Dammit, find some mistakes!

Click to collapse



Well you did say it was a first draft,  like i said if they too long no one will read them.  I will have a closer look if i must 

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 8, 2012)

Sup a.cid and jugg

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

Morning ppero 

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## cascabel (Dec 8, 2012)

hello everyone. colds + fever + cold december air = sucks. :banghead:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi cas 

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

Afternoon all. 
Snoozing cat is snoozing. 



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

Afternoon tinky 
Sleeping cat is lazy cat

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Afternoon tinky
> Sleeping cat is lazy cat
> 
> You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*

Click to collapse



Any cat is a lazy cat. Cats ARE born lazy. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Any cat is a lazy cat. Cats ARE born lazy.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cats were born with the knowledge that they were once revered as gods, and have never forgotten the fact 

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## cascabel (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Any cat is a lazy cat. Cats ARE born lazy.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



y u change your name? 

hiya jugg.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey undercover, gave you a name drop in the feedback/request thread.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

Morning boborone

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## boborone (Dec 8, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning boborone
> 
> You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*

Click to collapse



Eh, morning. No sleep for me. Went to a party last night, got back about 4, 3 hours later, still no sleep. And I've taken sleeping pills. I fcking hate insomnia. How's your breakfast juggs?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

Don't really do breakfast,  pasta carbonara and garlic bread for lunch though 

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 8, 2012)

Morning everyone...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Dec 8, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Don't really do breakfast,  pasta carbonara and garlic bread for lunch though
> 
> You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*

Click to collapse



Nice choice.

NotBad.jpg


----------



## werked (Dec 8, 2012)

Morning everyone. Ya miss me??


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 8, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning everyone. Ya miss me??

Click to collapse



I did. 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning everyone. Ya miss me??

Click to collapse



Nope,  who are you again 

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 8, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Nope,  who are you again
> 
> You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*

Click to collapse



She's werked, of course ! 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## werked (Dec 8, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I did.
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse




hi there






jugg1es said:


> Nope,  who are you again
> 
> You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*

Click to collapse



You know


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey undercover, gave you a name drop in the feedback/request thread.

Click to collapse



Hi. Thanks for that Bo. I wish more forums had such a thread. 







werked said:


> Morning everyone. Ya miss me??

Click to collapse



Hiya.  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Hi. Thanks for that Bo. I wish more forums had such a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, but most of the admin and SM team seam to have just given up on teaching noobs forum etiquette. Just whine about noobs and don't want to do anything about solving the problem. Then when you suggest something, they just say noobs don't read, what's point. And man, it does get on my nerves seeing Fallen Spartan say things like that as much as he does. He's on the MC and doesn't need to be passing views like that down. It just gets tiring when people have a good idea and all the elders do is ***** about noobs as response. Thanks for chiming in.

/rant

On to good day. I need coffee. ......and a cigg.


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah, but most of the admin and SM team seam to have just given up on teaching noobs forum etiquette. Just whine about noobs and don't want to do anything about solving the problem. Then when you suggest something, they just say noobs don't read, what's point. And man, it does get on my nerves seeing Fallen Spartan say things like that as much as he does. He's on the MC and doesn't need to be passing views like that down. It just gets tiring when people have a good idea and all the elders do is ***** about noobs as response. Thanks for chiming in.
> 
> /rant
> 
> On to good day. I need coffee. ......and a cigg.

Click to collapse



Yep. I understand that they've seen a lot here, but I'm that sort of a person that gives it a go regardless. One guy from Sensation forums and me worked found a way to s-off without using HTC Dev unlock. I mean we didn't create anything, we just tried one idea when everyone said it wouldn't work. It did. Then changing cid on stock. Wouldn't work they said. We tried and it did, not in all cases, but it did. These are just 2 wins out of many tries, but we won. Twice. That's good enough for me to keep trying. So even if they're is little chance it'll work, but there is one, I'll keep trying. 
Is like them to try s well, not just brush ideas under the carpet on presumption that "it won't work". I'm at the point where I might just stop bothering and instead of contributing I'll just leech. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 8, 2012)

For some reason I don't like the pony dude that keeps trolling this thread and the frat thread. I don't know him but I don't like him. Does that make me the B word??


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> She's werked, of course !
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



And you are? 
And why are you here? 

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 8, 2012)

werked said:


> For some reason I don't like the pony dude that keeps trolling this thread and the frat thread. I don't know him but I don't like him. Does that make me the B word??

Click to collapse



No


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

werked said:


> For some reason I don't like the pony dude that keeps trolling this thread and the frat thread. I don't know him but I don't like him. Does that make me the B word??

Click to collapse



No,  i could never call you the B word. 

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

werked said:


> For some reason I don't like the pony dude that keeps trolling this thread and the frat thread. I don't know him but I don't like him. Does that make me the B word??

Click to collapse



Nope. Join the club. He's a troll that has nothing better to do. Don't like people like that. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Yep. I understand that they've seen a lot here, but I'm that sort of a person that gives it a go regardless. One guy from Sensation forums and me worked found a way to s-off without using HTC Dev unlock. I mean we didn't create anything, we just tried one idea when everyone said it wouldn't work. It did. Then changing cid on stock. Wouldn't work they said. We tried and it did, not in all cases, but it did. These are just 2 wins out of many tries, but we won. Twice. That's good enough for me to keep trying. So even if they're is little chance it'll work, but there is one, I'll keep trying.
> Is like them to try s well, not just brush ideas under the carpet on presumption that "it won't work". I'm at the point where I might just stop bothering and instead of contributing I'll just leech.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I remember i asked you for permission to create a thread similar to the one you made that boborone was talking about. but i mentioned it in our device's ot, and all i got was "not gonna work," "noobs should search", "it won't matter", etc. got discouraged enough that i didn't even pm out fsm to ask his/her opinion about it. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

Ok this is really bothering me...   I threw in with my mom to get my dad a nice TV for his office...  I measured the opening, then jumped on to best buy.com....  There it was...  a 32" Samsung 1080p 60hz LED TV that would fit perfectly in his fine handcrafted "desk / thing that sits on top of desk"...

So my mom calls and tells me the Best Buy guy said Comcast doesn't broadcast 1080....  Ok, whats this shiny light on the box that says 1080 for?  Decoration / deception?  No...  Comcast broadcasts 1080, just it's 1080i not p....  So he says, oh well 1080i and 720p are the same thing...  So now we have an Insignia 32" 720p TV for him....

First off, why would he persuade her to get the $200 TV over the $400 TV, and how in the world does having 720 lines of resolution progressively scanned the same as 1080 lines interlaced?  and yes, he had the damn khakis and blue shirt on...


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

cascabel said:


> I remember i asked you for permission to create a thread similar to the one you made that boborone was talking about. but i mentioned it in our device's ot, and all i got was "not gonna work," "noobs should search", "it won't matter", etc. got discouraged enough that i didn't even pm out fsm to ask his/her opinion about it.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ignore them and just create one anyway. My two threads are stocked, that means something I think. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 8, 2012)

werked said:


> For some reason I don't like the pony dude that keeps trolling this thread and the frat thread. I don't know him but I don't like him. Does that make me the B word??

Click to collapse



Nope. I feel the same way. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

Morning Bd

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## cascabel (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Ignore them and just create one anyway. My two threads are stocked, that means something I think.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



thanks. seriously considering it. just thought that having the "regulars" there actively participating there would be really helpful. i'm going to pm a mod if not tonight then tomorrow. :thumbup:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh...  I forgot the greetings....  GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 8, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning Bd
> 
> You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*

Click to collapse



Morning. 










Chirp. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## werked (Dec 8, 2012)

Morning BD.... Quasi n everyone else that I haven't previously greeted.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning BD.... Quasi n everyone else that I haven't previously greeted.

Click to collapse



Morning werked!!! Aren't you off all weekend?  Did you pick up the required 2 cases of beer?


----------



## werked (Dec 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Morning werked!!! Aren't you off all weekend?  Did you pick up the required 2 cases of beer?

Click to collapse



Yup, off all weekend. Picking up the beer today.


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

cascabel said:


> thanks. seriously considering it. just thought that having the "regulars" there actively participating there would be really helpful. i'm going to pm a mod if not tonight then tomorrow. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just create one, then pm mod asking to stickie it. Regulars will appear later. 
Hiya BD. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Yep. I understand that they've seen a lot here, but I'm that sort of a person that gives it a go regardless. One guy from Sensation forums and me worked found a way to s-off without using HTC Dev unlock. I mean we didn't create anything, we just tried one idea when everyone said it wouldn't work. It did. Then changing cid on stock. Wouldn't work they said. We tried and it did, not in all cases, but it did. These are just 2 wins out of many tries, but we won. Twice. That's good enough for me to keep trying. So even if they're is little chance it'll work, but there is one, I'll keep trying.
> Is like them to try s well, not just brush ideas under the carpet on presumption that "it won't work". I'm at the point where I might just stop bothering and instead of contributing I'll just leech.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah man, I became that guy and just hung out in OT cause I got tired of the noobness. It's not a good place to be. I'm starting to work my way back.



cascabel said:


> I remember i asked you for permission to create a thread similar to the one you made that boborone was talking about. but i mentioned it in our device's ot, and all i got was "not gonna work," "noobs should search", "it won't matter", etc. got discouraged enough that i didn't even pm out fsm to ask his/her opinion about it.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just do it dude, Fck em. I'm sick of all the higher ups chasing away good ideas with "it won't work" and "can't stop the noobs". Nothing but a bunch of Debbie Downers that feeds along the chain to the regular members who want to see the place thrive but get discouraged because the higher ups have a sour tongue about new members.



Quasimodem said:


> Oh...  I forgot the greetings....  GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!

Click to collapse



Morning Robin Williams. I love that movie.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

werked said:


> Yup, off all weekend. Picking up the beer today.

Click to collapse



Go with Steel Reserve...  The hangover will be so bad, you'll take a sick day when you return...


----------



## cascabel (Dec 8, 2012)

thanks again undercover and boborone. will do that tomorrow when i get on a pc. :thumbup:

hiya quasi, bd, werked, everyone elsi i missed.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Werked, Undercover, Quasi 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 AM ----------




boborone said:


> Yeah man, I became that guy and just hung out in OT cause I got tired of the noobness. It's not a good place to be. I'm starting to work my way back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I AM that chick. Device forums make me.....:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 AM ----------




cascabel said:


> thanks again undercover and boborone. will do that tomorrow when i get on a pc. :thumbup:
> 
> hiya quasi, bd, werked, everyone elsi i missed.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Cas. Didn't see ya there. Hi.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm helping out as well...  Except I've curved my attitude...  Wanna show that this CAN be a community again...  Just don't cuss me...  or else I turn into a green giant, and say mean things...


----------



## cascabel (Dec 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm helping out as well...  Except I've curved my attitude...  Wanna show that this CAN be a community again...  Just don't cuss me...  or else I turn into a green giant, and say mean things...

Click to collapse



unfortunately, i've found that sometimes you need a bit of attitude (or a title) for people to listen to you. learned it the hard way..

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

cascabel said:


> unfortunately, i've found that sometimes you need a bit of attitude (or a title) for people to listen to you. learned it the hard way..
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



I agree...  Basically I'm saying I answer THEN say to search, check the OP, and FAQ...


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

cascabel said:


> unfortunately, i've found that sometimes you need a bit of attitude (or a title) for people to listen to you. learned it the hard way..
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



You mean RC? Trust me, from my experience you don't need a title. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Dec 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I agree...  Basically I'm saying I answer THEN say to search, check the OP, and FAQ...

Click to collapse



90% of my posts outside of ot ends with "...there's a thread in xda about that. you can search for it." lol

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 PM ----------




undercover said:


> You mean RC? Trust me, from my experience you don't need a title.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



you're probably right. just my observation though. just my experience. different devices, i guess. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

Holy crap this theme looks amazing...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 8, 2012)

Shake your tail feathers http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bt9xBuGWgw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 8, 2012)

Good afternoon people. It's Saturday 

I just got my flash


----------



## cascabel (Dec 8, 2012)

hiya Don. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## werked (Dec 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Good afternoon people. It's Saturday
> 
> I just got my flash

Click to collapse



Hi, Dex. Hope you are doing well today!!


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 8, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hiya Don.
> Hey casc!
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse





werked said:


> Hi, Dex. Hope you are doing well today!!

Click to collapse



I'm doing well indeed werked 
How is everyone else today?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Good afternoon people. It's Saturday
> 
> I just got my flash

Click to collapse



Hi, Dex. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Good afternoon people. It's Saturday
> 
> I just got my flash

Click to collapse



Hi. 
It is Saturday which means I'm on a night shift. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Hi.
> It is Saturday which means I'm on a night shift.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ewww,sucks.
I go back Monday night, for 4 nights then have my week break.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

This dude need to go on and get a storefront...  I have a job with no paycheck...  quit trying to be cheap and get a prime location for rent under 1k...


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I'm doing well indeed werked
> How is everyone else today?

Click to collapse



How is the new flash doing?


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi, Dex.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



hey sis! 



undercover said:


> Hi.
> It is Saturday which means I'm on a night shift.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi tinky. That sucks.. 


Quasimodem said:


> This dude need to go on and get a storefront...  I have a job with no paycheck...  quit trying to be cheap and get a prime location for rent under 1k...

Click to collapse



Hola Quasi


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 8, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> How is the new flash doing?

Click to collapse



it's currently blinding some people while I get the hang of it. 
How are you doing ronnie?


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> it's currently blinding some people while I get the hang of it.
> How are you doing ronnie?

Click to collapse



Doing good


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hola Quasi

Click to collapse



sup dex... hey start theming and get one of those titles...  try to get em all

Recognized Developer
Recognized Contributor
Recognized Themer
Forum Moderator


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> sup dex... hey start theming and get one of those titles...  try to get em all
> 
> Recognized Developer
> Recognized Contributor
> ...

Click to collapse



haha, that would be fun 

but no.. I use PS only when I have to.. which is several times a month to edit my pics. I don't need any more 
plus that theming is messy... decompiling, recompiling, versioning issues and stuff. you need to babysit your themes all the time


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> sup dex... hey start theming and get one of those titles...  try to get em all
> 
> Recognized Developer
> Recognized Contributor
> ...

Click to collapse



The Don don't need no stinking titles. 
He's the Don. 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm thinking about changing my username to BF  my initials...  I'll be the only one with a two-letter username...  I wanted 'Ol Dirty Bastard but Mike said that wasn't appropriate


----------



## trell959 (Dec 8, 2012)

Bd.... Are you ready for my review? Shall I pm you? Or gtalk...

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm thinking about changing my username to BF  my initials...  I'll be the only one with a two-letter username...  I wanted 'Ol Dirty Bastard but Mike said that wasn't appropriate

Click to collapse



Lol. 
I like your username. Stands out. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Bd.... Are you ready for my review? Shall I pm you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Snowflake is ready. 
(so am I)
You can pm me if you like. However, I think others here might be interested in what you think.
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Lol.
> I like your username. Stands out. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It stands out more than your new one 

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 8, 2012)

Morning and afternoon mafia!!

Homework and errands all day today 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

Afternoon bc

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## trell959 (Dec 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake is ready.
> (so am I)
> You can pm me if you like. However, I think others here might be interested in what you think.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



The Nexus 4

     Out of the box it already looks like a Galaxy Nexus, just a little wider. But it feels nothing like one, it sits so well in the hand, and has a very solid, great design. It feels very "Nexusy". Power and volume buttons are very easy to reach. The design on the back is not as bright as I thought it would be-which is good. It's very calm and mellow and looks very cool. The phone is gives great grip, but when I have it sitting in my desk at school, it slowly slides down (I almost dropped it once like that) My model does has a small defect. When you shake to device, there's a little rattle near the camera (not sure if I want to send it in yet....) The screen is very nice, the glass is curved on the sides so it makes things sort of pop out. But I see what reviews are saying about the "washed out screen." It's not bad at all, it's just different. I'd prefer this screen over any amoled, but although it comes VERY close, the super LCD 2 has a slight edge because it's a little more vivid. The phone runs fast regardless of what benchmarks say. It might as well be called the "iPhone of Android" because it seriously runs that quick. I haven't experienced a single lag. The camera I haven't really played with, but it takes nice pictures. I also showed my phone to my hardcore, apple fanboy for life friend, and he said "If i were to go android, i would only get this phone. I actually really like it." Is there anything else you want to know?

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The Nexus 4
> 
> Out of the box it already looks like a Galaxy Nexus, just a little wider. But it feels nothing like one, it sits so well in the hand, and has a very solid, great design. It feels very "Nexusy". Power and volume buttons are very easy to reach. The design on the back is not as bright as I thought it would be-which is good. It's very calm and mellow and looks very cool. The phone is gives great grip, but when I have it sitting in my desk at school, it slowly slides down (I almost dropped it once like that) My model does has a small defect. When you shake to device, there's a little rattle near the camera (not sure if I want to send it in yet....) The screen is very nice, the glass is curved on the sides so it makes things sort of pop out. But I see what reviews are saying about the "washed out screen." It's not bad at all, it's just different. I'd prefer this screen over any amoled, but although it comes VERY close, the super LCD 2 has a slight edge because it's a little more vivid. The phone runs fast regardless of what benchmarks say. It might as well be called the "iPhone of Android" because it seriously runs that quick. I haven't experienced a single lag. The camera I haven't really played with, but it takes nice pictures. I also showed my phone to my hardcore, apple fanboy for life friend, and he said "If i were to go android, i would only get this phone. I actually really like it." Is there anything else you want to know?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Have you unlocked the bootloader yet? Did it wipe the device (if and) when you did? (I've read that it doesn't always wipe it, which is confusing as my previous Nexus devices always got wiped when unlocking...)

#stupidquestion


Thank you for your detailed and informative review.
I greatly appreciate it.
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## trell959 (Dec 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Have you unlocked the bootloader yet? Did it wipe the device (if and) when you did? (I've read that it doesn't always wipe it, which is confusing as my previous Nexus devices always got wiped when unlocking...)
> 
> #stupidquestion
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I've unlocked the bootloader and yes it always wipe EVERYTHING. You might want to unlock your bootloader (if you're going to) before getting you phone all set up.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

Pretty spot on. There are a few more things you'll notice as you use it, but that's later. 
Few things I'd like to add 
Bastard runs hot, very hot. At one point it felt uncomfortable putting it to my ear. I'm pretty sure that can be sorted out on the sw side. Slightly yellowish screen and washed out. That definitely can be fixed with software. Only yellow stops are hardware problem, but that is if it has them. Battery life is crap. Hopefully can be sorted out with sw. Jelly Bean is a culprit here, their answer to iOS "stop all the processes when finger touches the screen" (which, I must say, works very well and almost unnoticeable). Project butter just ramps up CPU to 1ghz and hangs there for a bit while waiting for you to touch screen again. Not good IMHO. Reception is average, same as other smartphones I'd say. Rattle is there to stay, unless they change design, but that will take months to appear on newer devices. Doesn't bother me much. Call quality is very good. Loudspeaker is not bad at all but gets muffled badly when placed down. I'll share some pics later what I did. That's about it I think. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Gli...
Crosspost from Chi... coz I wanted y'alls opinions too...

OK enough depression talk...
weigh-ins wanted....

Get the HTC Butterfly, or wait for the rumoured M7 (with Tegra 4) that's supposed to come out in Jan?

Or wait for Exynos 5 and Galaxy S IV?

Wildcard entry: Get a GS3 or even a GS2 instead...

Also, is it worth waiting for Krait Rev3?
And why do devs don't like Tegra? Is it still closed source? How badly would that affect custom ROMs?

Also, how's the HTC dev scene? Never understood all that S-On / S-Off business...

Would an HTC phone be better from a poweruser's (not a developer. I know nada about coding) point of view?
I like HTC build quality, hate Sammy's feel... +1 HTC
and I hate both Sense and TouchWiz... 0 all
Also, non removable battery on the Butterfly -1 HTC


----------



## trell959 (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Pretty spot on. There are a few more things you'll notice as you use it, but that's later.
> Few things I'd like to add
> Bastard runs hot, very hot. At one point it felt uncomfortable putting it to my ear. I'm pretty sure that can be sorted out on the sw side. Slightly yellowish screen and washed out. That definitely can be fixed with software. Only yellow stops are hardware problem, but that is if it has them. Battery life is crap. Hopefully can be sorted out with sw. Jelly Bean is a culprit here, their answer to iOS "stop all the processes when finger touches the screen" (which, I must say, works very well and almost unnoticeable). Project butter just ramps up CPU to 1ghz and hangs there for a bit while waiting for you to touch screen again. Not good IMHO. Reception is average, same as other smartphones I'd say. Rattle is there to stay, unless they change design, but that will take months to appear on newer devices. Doesn't bother me much. Call quality is very good. Loudspeaker is not bad at all but gets muffled badly when placed down. I'll share some pics later what I did. That's about it I think.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Mine gets warm, but I wouldn't say hot. And the yellowish tint I forgot to mention.  I only get that when viewing at an angle though. Battery life isn't bad for me, I actually can manage a solid 15 hours with my usage, but I calibrated my battery. Try calibrating yours and see if that helps. I'm not trying to burst your bubble or anything, but if your phone is getting that hot, and horrible battery, then I think you should seriously consider a replacement and see if that helps.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi Gli...
> Crosspost from Chi... coz I wanted y'alls opinions too...
> 
> OK enough depression talk...
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not nexus? Fits your demands I think. 

Tegra 2 was crap, Tegra 3 is crap, how do we know Tegra 4 won't be crap? 
Krait is good, but so is exynos5 (a15 iirc) 

HTC Dev scene doesn't look good, as less and less devices get s-off. You can still flash stuff, but you are quite limited how you can do it and what you can do so it's a pita. 
Rumours are that devs are abandoning exynos as well. 

Anyway. As Google has finally brought out a phone with top hardware (not a year behind like usually), and you want big Dev scene, you will be better of going for Nexus. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 8, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi Gli...
> Crosspost from Chi... coz I wanted y'alls opinions too...
> 
> OK enough depression talk...
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm waiting for the s4 to use my upgrade. I've owned HTC and liked it for the most part.... But after using s3 for 6 months (despite plastic feel, which btw a case totally changes the feel) I'm waiting for the next galaxy.


----------



## trell959 (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Why not nexus? Fits your demands I think.
> 
> Tegra 2 was crap, Tegra 3 is crap, how do we know Tegra 4 won't be crap?
> Krait is good, but so is exynos5 (a15 iirc)
> ...

Click to collapse



+10000

And read my reply to you. Last page.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Mine gets warm, but I wouldn't say hot. And the yellowish tint I forgot to mention.  I only get that when viewing at an angle though. Battery life isn't bad for me, I actually can manage a solid 15 hours with my usage, but I calibrated my battery. Try calibrating yours and see if that helps. I'm not trying to burst your bubble or anything, but if your phone is getting that hot, and horrible battery, then I think you should seriously consider a replacement and see if that helps.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



It was only once that it happened. In general it just runs hotter than any other device I had, but not scalding hot. Battery life is quite objective here. What good battery life is for you, might not be good for me. 3.5h screen on in 12h I'd NOT good for me. I'm changing network provider next month, so waiting to see if that makes big difference (my reception is normally 0-2 bars indoors atm). 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 PM ----------




werked said:


> I'm waiting for the s4 to use my upgrade. I've owned HTC and liked it for the most part.... But after using s3 for 6 months (despite plastic feel, which btw a case totally changes the feel) I'm waiting for the next galaxy.

Click to collapse



N4 absolutely kills GS3 in terms of user experience(stock on both). Wife has S3. I was quite impressed with it till I got my Nexus. And then I started to believe.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Why not nexus? Fits your demands I think.
> 
> Tegra 2 was crap, Tegra 3 is crap, how do we know Tegra 4 won't be crap?
> Krait is good, but so is exynos5 (a15 iirc)
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus has too little onboard storage for me... 
My current sd is 27 GB used, with SD maid, and regular trimming of useless data...
I was one of the people who posted in the multiple 'Google, I am disappoint. Y u no put uSD slot???' threads that spammed (and still spam) the Nexus4 board....
Maybe by CES or MWC there'll be a 32 GB model... but it seems LG wants to promote the OptimusG.... and I'll never by the OptimusG....

Ya that confused me.
Devs are talking of abandoning Exynos... abandoning HTC, Sammy... Moto already is a pariah... Sony devs are this huge cabal... a mafia, if you will...
So where's everyone going? All of them can't be going to the Nexus4...


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Nexus has too little onboard storage for me...
> My current sd is 27 GB used, with SD maid, and regular trimming of useless data...
> I was one of the people who posted in the multiple 'Google, I am disappoint. Y u no put uSD slot???' threads that spammed (and still spam) the Nexus4 board....
> Maybe by CES or MWC there'll be a 32 GB model... but it seems LG wants to promote the OptimusG.... and I'll never by the OptimusG....
> ...

Click to collapse



They either stop devving all together, or go to Nexus. Our stick with the current device and try to milk all they can out of it (kudos to them for that). 
And when I say devs I mean devs, not zip jockeys. 
BTW, I will never ever believe one cannot get around with 16gb storage. You cannot have stuff on it that you use all the time. Normally its the stuff that one needs occasionally, but there is usb otg for that. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> They either stop devving all together, or go to Nexus. Our stick with the current device and try to milk all they can out of it (kudos to them for that).
> And when I say devs I mean devs, not zip jockeys.
> BTW, I will never ever believe one cannot get around with 16gb storage. You cannot have stuff on it that you use all the time. Normally its the stuff that one needs occasionally, but there is usb otg for that.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya but otg is a pita...

We have a dev like that... Quarx on the Moto Defy...
Almost single handedly brought CM7, ICS and JB to the Defy... now he's trying to bring in kernel 3.0...
All this on a locked bootloader, through sideloading...
He won the Dev poll on the portal recently... Got a Nexus 7... totally deserves it...

Though I have started to doubt his judgement a bit ever since he bought a RAZR (which also has a locked bootloader) after struggling with the Defy for 2+ years... 
Maybe he's just addicted to coding around BLs...


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 8, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Nexus has too little onboard storage for me...
> My current sd is 27 GB used, with SD maid, and regular trimming of useless data...
> I was one of the people who posted in the multiple 'Google, I am disappoint. Y u no put uSD slot???' threads that spammed (and still spam) the Nexus4 board....
> Maybe by CES or MWC there'll be a 32 GB model... but it seems LG wants to promote the OptimusG.... and I'll never by the OptimusG....
> ...

Click to collapse



They are trying to make us move to cloud storage the way I see it..


----------



## trell959 (Dec 8, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> They are trying to make us move to cloud storage the way I see it..

Click to collapse



I already utilize Play music. I've got all my songs uploaded.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 8, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> They are trying to make us move to cloud storage the way I see it..

Click to collapse



Yes they are.... but LG also has to have a hand in all this...

You're in India right?
We're such a cloudless nation... 
Blue skies everywhere.... and so much heat....


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 8, 2012)

Undercover do u know of a town called white chapel?


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I already utilize Play music. I've got all my songs uploaded.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Yep..Also..i dont exactly think they want to dominate the mobile scene with N4..weird marketting strategies





SleepyKrushna said:


> Yes they are.... but LG also has to have a hand in all this...
> 
> You're in India right?
> We're such a cloudless nation...
> Blue skies everywhere.... and so much heat....

Click to collapse



Ya


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

Think I need a new sig...  *starts brainstorming*


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Undercover do u know of a town called white chapel?

Click to collapse



Nope. The only Whitechapel I know of is in London. Why? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Nope. The only Whitechapel I know of is in London. Why?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Whitechapel famous for the jack the ripper murders, and a few other things unable to mention on this forum 

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Nope. The only Whitechapel I know of is in London. Why?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Was watching a tv show where they were making custom shotguns, the plant is in London but they send barrels to whitechapel to get their proof marks on them.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Think I need a new sig...  *starts brainstorming*

Click to collapse



How about "Every zoo is a petting zoo of you're not a *****."

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Whitechapel famous for the jack the ripper murders, and a few other things unable to mention on this forum
> 
> You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*

Click to collapse











ronnie498 said:


> Was watching a tv show where they were making custom shotguns, the plant is in London but they send barrels to whitechapel to get their proof marks on them.

Click to collapse




Yeah, probably Whitechapel in London. Ugly place of you ask me. Anything past Hyde park is ugly round there. A mile to the east and it's meh. Don't like London tbh, it's good for a day out, but not to live there. 
I'm on outskirts, so it's not too bad, although I'd much rather move out somewhere more quiet and friendly. Maybe when I retire 
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> How about "Every zoo is a petting zoo of you're not a *****."
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I'm thinking the scales of justice...  and a scorpio sign somewhere,,,


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The Nexus 4
> 
> Out of the box it already looks like a Galaxy Nexus, just a little wider. But it feels nothing like one, it sits so well in the hand, and has a very solid, great design. It feels very "Nexusy". Power and volume buttons are very easy to reach. The design on the back is not as bright as I thought it would be-which is good. It's very calm and mellow and looks very cool. The phone is gives great grip, but when I have it sitting in my desk at school, it slowly slides down (I almost dropped it once like that) My model does has a small defect. When you shake to device, there's a little rattle near the camera (not sure if I want to send it in yet....) The screen is very nice, the glass is curved on the sides so it makes things sort of pop out. But I see what reviews are saying about the "washed out screen." It's not bad at all, it's just different. I'd prefer this screen over any amoled, but although it comes VERY close, the super LCD 2 has a slight edge because it's a little more vivid. The phone runs fast regardless of what benchmarks say. It might as well be called the "iPhone of Android" because it seriously runs that quick. I haven't experienced a single lag. The camera I haven't really played with, but it takes nice pictures. I also showed my phone to my hardcore, apple fanboy for life friend, and he said "If i were to go android, i would only get this phone. I actually really like it." Is there anything else you want to know?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



How's the indoor pics?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Was watching a tv show where they were making custom shotguns, the plant is in London but they send barrels to whitechapel to get their proof marks on them.

Click to collapse



That's the one,  it's on commercial road Whitechapel. It's been there for years.  

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Yeah, probably Whitechapel in London. Ugly place of you ask me. Anything past Hyde park is ugly round there. A mile to the east and it's meh. Don't like London tbh, it's good for a day out, but not to live there.
> I'm on outskirts, so it's not too bad, although I'd much rather move out somewhere more quiet and friendly. Maybe when I retire
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It is that same Whitechapel.
Always been a downmarket area of London... was the red light district in Jack the ripper's time...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm thinking the scales of justice...  and a scorpio sign somewhere,,,

Click to collapse



Very cool...I thought you were looking for a quote lol

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Yeah, probably Whitechapel in London. Ugly place of you ask me. Anything past Hyde park is ugly round there. A mile to the east and it's meh. Don't like London tbh, it's good for a day out, but not to live there.
> I'm on outskirts, so it's not too bad, although I'd much rather move out somewhere more quiet and friendly. Maybe when I retire
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Where abouts are you? 

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 8, 2012)

Me on my way to work....singing and laughing. ...I look and noticed this in front on me... freaked out a bit....??????.....ANY PROFIT??? 




---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## trell959 (Dec 8, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> How's the indoor pics?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



1. No flash

2. Flash

3. EDIT: HRD didn't upload. Check next post.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## trell959 (Dec 8, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> How's the indoor pics?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



HDR

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> 1. No flash
> 
> 2. Flash
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's not a bad camera 

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## trell959 (Dec 8, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> That's not a bad camera
> 
> You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*

Click to collapse



+1 on that

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## a.cid (Dec 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Me on my way to work....singing and laughing. ...I look and noticed this in front on me... freaked out a bit....??????.....ANY PROFIT???
> 
> View attachment 1547332View attachment 1547333View attachment 1547339
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm more concerned with you clicking pics while driving than him driving on the wrong side...

Okay, maybe equally concerned in both cases...


You guys should see the driving here, its so crazy!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I'm more concerned with you clicking pics while driving than him driving on the wrong side...
> 
> Okay, maybe equally concerned in both cases...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He's not driving on the wrong side, he's being recovered.  But m_t_m bad for clicking pics whilst driving.  Bad mod, mod is bad

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Where abouts are you?
> 
> You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*

Click to collapse



LHR area. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Me on my way to work....singing and laughing. ...I look and noticed this in front on me... freaked out a bit....??????.....ANY PROFIT???
> 
> View attachment 1547332View attachment 1547333View attachment 1547339
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It happened to me a few years ago...






Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> That's not a bad camera
> 
> You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*

Click to collapse



Camera is OK. Just OK. My sensation took better pics. This one is too trigger happy on high iso. Talking about stock app. 

M_T_M, bad bad driver! *slaps the wrist *

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It happened to me a few years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



DAFUQ?!?! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Camera is OK. Just OK. My sensation took better pics. This one is too trigger happy on high iso. Talking about stock app.
> 
> M_T_M, bad bad driver! *slaps the wrist *
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hint:  tow truck.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

How's this?


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 8, 2012)

You trolls!! Now I feel bad for sharing my adventures 
A) traffic in that area is bad
B) speeds of 10 to 15 mph...
C) I will now go back to whatever it was I was doing 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> LHR area.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Croydon,  Heathrow way 

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## huggs (Dec 8, 2012)

I got to ride in my rig while it was being towed like that once. Broke down in New Jersey and got towed to Bethlehem, PA. I sat in the drivers seat and tried to look like I was driving, a couple people driving behind me got a kick out of it.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You trolls!! Now I feel bad for sharing my adventures
> A) traffic in that area is bad
> B) speeds of 10 to 15 mph...
> C) I will now go back to whatever is was I was doing
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't legally drive since Jan 12, 2008


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I haven't legally drive since Jan 12, 2008

Click to collapse



I know about you and your situation mate and I must say...hope you value what you've lost and whenever those privileges come back....take care of them. Not lecturing you but wishing you the best 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> 1. No flash
> 
> 2. Flash
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man those are pretty good ... Better than my nexus at least  


Also nice living room 






trell959 said:


> HDR
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You trolls!! Now I feel bad for sharing my adventures
> A) traffic in that area is bad
> B) speeds of 10 to 15 mph...
> C) I will now go back to whatever is was I was doing
> ...

Click to collapse



Ha ha, we successfully trolled mtm, let's go celebrate! 







jugg1es said:


> Croydon,  Heathrow way
> 
> You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*

Click to collapse



I thought you were somewhere up north... 
If you are asking about me, Bedfont, Hounslow(more like Feltham). 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I know about you and your situation mate and I must say...hope you value what you've lost and whenever those privileges come back....take care of them. Not lecturing you but wishing you the best
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



I did all that on purpose...   I was just using myself as an example for others...  trying to educate today's youth...  i do motivational speeches at the middle and high schools...  my mom drives me up there...

lol j/k... depsite what folks think, i wasnt all willy-nilly, i was  a home-body doing the best i could to stay out of trouble...  but got into a bad situation, and made yet another poor decision...  only my actions will tell if I've learned my lesson, so at this point I can't say that I have...  Wait until I'm on the road again...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Ha ha, we successfully trolled mtm, let's go celebrate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I may live up north but I'm from down south, still got family in Hemel and Watford, spent my formative years in Walthamstow 

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm gonna move to Williston, Ms...


----------



## a.cid (Dec 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You trolls!! Now I feel bad for sharing my adventures
> A) traffic in that area is bad
> B) speeds of 10 to 15 mph...
> C) I will now go back to whatever is was I was doing
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, share your adventures, just be safe :beer:


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm gonna move to Williston, Ms...

Click to collapse



Like the new avatar,  shame it doesn't fit the space, looks to small and squashed 

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 8, 2012)

Why are girls expensive? (No offense BD or Werked) 
Gonna be broke for awhile. Amanda just picked out her new car


----------



## trell959 (Dec 8, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Why are girls expensive? (No offense BD or Werked)
> Gonna be broke for awhile. Amanda just picked out her new car

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

She's got good taste 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Why are girls expensive? (No offense BD or Werked)
> Gonna be broke for awhile. Amanda just picked out her new car

Click to collapse



Omg, wanna foster me? 

Not a fan on Porshe, but this one looks stunning. I'm sure Amanda will make it look even better by her presence in the car  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 8, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Why are girls expensive? (No offense BD or Werked)
> Gonna be broke for awhile. Amanda just picked out her new car

Click to collapse



Amanda is your?...


trell959 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> She's got good taste.

Click to collapse



Sorry...I honestly can't tell what that is from my phone. What is it? Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> She's got good taste
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Got a good deal on it

---------- Post added at 04:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> Amanda is your?...
> 
> Sorry...I honestly can't tell what that is from my phone. What is it? Lol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Amanda is my daughter, it's a 2013 Porsche boxster


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 8, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Amanda is my daughter, it's a 2013 Porsche boxster

Click to collapse



Oh, cool.

Her first car?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 8, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Oh, cool.
> 
> Her first car?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



First brand new one, she will pick it up on Tuesday


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 8, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> First brand new one

Click to collapse



Ah. Still cool.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Omg, wanna foster me?
> 
> Not a fan on Porshe, but this one looks stunning. I'm sure Amanda will make it look even better by her presence in the car
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Either am I but she is Daddy's Girl


----------



## trell959 (Dec 8, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Either am I but she is Daddy's Girl

Click to collapse



I assume it's automatic?

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I assume it's automatic?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Automatic yep


----------



## trell959 (Dec 8, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Automatic yep

Click to collapse





Still nice! 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 8, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Automatic yep

Click to collapse



My daughter's car.









Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## trell959 (Dec 8, 2012)

Well I'm off to the L.A. Auto Show. I'll get good pictures.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My daughter's car.
> 
> 
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Yep had 3 of those


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 8, 2012)

Done with one class for this semester 

Time for another final, then I will be done with my 2nd class!! 

Then tomorrow I am going to finish my last class for thus semester 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My daughter's car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Enjoy while they are that cheap *sigh*

Trell is gonna make my Hall of Fame soon me thinks. Good job! :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Enjoy while they are that cheap *sigh*
> 
> Trell is gonna make my Hall of Fame soon me thinks. Good job! :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup:

Thanks man, I appreciate it!! 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My daughter's car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same as my son's car....those things last forever and ever!!! 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Thanks man, I appreciate it!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



No, thanks to you for making that thread what it is. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 8, 2012)

trell959 said:


> HDR
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Nice house is very nice.


Nice pics too. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Same as my son's car....those things last forever and ever!!!
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



That one is 7 years old and still going strong for kid #2!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 8, 2012)

Can anyone find a batman symbol small enough to be my prof pic and or avatar? 

Thread Closed


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Can anyone find a batman symbol small enough to be my prof pic and or avatar?
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



Can't you find one and resize it? Apex told you that you might be reported for spam in other thread, now I'm telling you the same. Stop it now. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Can anyone find a batman symbol small enough to be my prof pic and or avatar?
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



itll resize






---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My daughter's car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



^^^^This made me lol. 
The pic of the boxter made me droolol. 
God dammit why do I have to be middle class:banghead: FML


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> ^^^^This made me lol.
> The pic of the boxter made me droolol.
> God dammit why do I have to be middle class:banghead: FML

Click to collapse



Careful you will short out your device


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Careful you will short out your device

Click to collapse



Ugh, i'm jelly. I'm a good daughter, I'd make you proud. Where's mine?!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> Ugh, i'm jelly. I'm a good daughter, I'd make you proud. Where's mine?!

Click to collapse



You asked for it...


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> Ugh, i'm jelly. I'm a good daughter, I'd make you proud. Where's mine?!

Click to collapse



I am sure you are, yours is right above this post


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> Thanks guys.

Click to collapse



Your welcome 








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

I have a story........................................... 

I'll keep it short and (not so) sweet.... 
As I was walking into a department store, my friend called my name and pointed at something on the floor. It was a little round ball (about the size of a large marble) of poopoo.  Like human poopoo.... Maybe someone had to go really bad and just a little bit came out and rolled down their pant leg?!  When I came back out of the store, someone had trampled it.  dafuq?! :what:


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> I have a story...........................................
> 
> I'll keep it short and (not so) sweet....
> As I was walking into a department store, my friend called my name and pointed at something on the floor. It was a little round ball (about the size of a large marble) of poopoo.  Like human poopoo.... Maybe someone had to go really bad and just a little bit came out and rolled down their pant leg?!  When I came back out of the store, someone had trampled it.  dafuq?! :what:

Click to collapse



.................... 
Speechless....... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> I have a story...........................................
> 
> I'll keep it short and (not so) sweet....
> As I was walking into a department store, my friend called my name and pointed at something on the floor. It was a little round ball (about the size of a large marble) of poopoo.  Like human poopoo.... Maybe someone had to go really bad and just a little bit came out and rolled down their pant leg?!  When I came back out of the store, someone had trampled it.  dafuq?! :what:

Click to collapse



Not sure what to say


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> I have a story...........................................
> 
> I'll keep it short and (not so) sweet....
> As I was walking into a department store, my friend called my name and pointed at something on the floor. It was a little round ball (about the size of a large marble) of poopoo.  Like human poopoo.... Maybe someone had to go really bad and just a little bit came out and rolled down their pant leg?!  When I came back out of the store, someone had trampled it.  dafuq?! :what:

Click to collapse



no pic?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> I have a story...........................................
> 
> I'll keep it short and (not so) sweet....
> As I was walking into a department store, my friend called my name and pointed at something on the floor. It was a little round ball (about the size of a large marble) of poopoo.  Like human poopoo.... Maybe someone had to go really bad and just a little bit came out and rolled down their pant leg?!  When I came back out of the store, someone had trampled it.  dafuq?! :what:

Click to collapse



0_0... *speechless *

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> no pic?

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, pic or it didn't happen. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

I couldn't get one, someone stepped in it and took it home.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> I couldn't get one, someone stepped in it and took it home.

Click to collapse



0.o

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 PM ----------








Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------

Also....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> 0.o
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Second way is how we normally do it 
Or used to, kids are outgrowing trolley... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, these are yummy.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> Wow, these are yummy.

Click to collapse



Can I have some? 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## a.cid (Dec 9, 2012)

undercover said:


> Second way is how we normally do it
> Or used to, kids are outgrowing trolley...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You know, trolleys were never meant for 15yr olds


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 9, 2012)

Ahh, we took the kids out a little bit ago to see Christmas lights around town...when we stumbled on paydirt.   Their minds were 100% blown.







Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ahh, we took the kids out a little bit ago to see Christmas lights around town...when we stumbled on paydirt.   Their minds were 100% blown.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



That's cool, I can see why they would be


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 9, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> That's cool, I can see why they would be

Click to collapse



Its hard to see that there's a house under all that.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ahh, we took the kids out a little bit ago to see Christmas lights around town...when we stumbled on paydirt.   Their minds were 100% blown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Holy crap.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> Holy crap.

Click to collapse



More like...






Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## trell959 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm back. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice trell!! :thumbup:


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 9, 2012)

undercover said:


> Can't you find one and resize it? Apex told you that you might be reported for spam in other thread, now I'm telling you the same. Stop it now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't have a computer(at friends house) and how is that spam 

All I wanted was a link and you just go berserk 
This time I'm not the troll 
Thread Closed


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 9, 2012)

I found this pick up truck parked last weekend...
Hint...experienced much? 



---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I found this pick up truck parked last weekend...
> Hint...experienced much?
> View attachment 1548473
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trololol
Wait, speaking of trolls.... I smell one.


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> I don't have a computer(at friends house) and how is that spam
> 
> All I wanted was a link and you just go berserk
> This time I'm not the troll
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



Then I apologise. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Dec 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I found this pick up truck parked last weekend...
> Hint...experienced much?
> View attachment 1548473
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He has more exp than most who start a handyman truck


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> He has more exp than most who start a handyman truck

Click to collapse



Definitely more than the last few that have been to mi casa. 

Thread Open

---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------

Well, I'm old and it's past my bedtime. Night y'all.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I found this pick up truck parked last weekend...
> Hint...experienced much?
> View attachment 1548473
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it yours? 

I could totally imagine MTM driving one of those

Thread Closed


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> Definitely more than the last few that have been to mi casa.
> 
> Thread Open
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Night night


----------



## boborone (Dec 9, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Is it yours?
> 
> I could totally imagine MTM driving one of those
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



Why are you posting in here?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> Trololol
> Wait, speaking of trolls.... I smell one.

Click to collapse



How did you know I was here?


----------



## DeadAndDefiled (Dec 9, 2012)

So, I'm new to this forum. And from what I've read, the mafia looks pretty cool...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 9, 2012)

DeadAndDefiled said:


> So, I'm new to this forum. And from what I've read, the mafia looks pretty cool...

Click to collapse



GTFO right f'ing now!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 9, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> GTFO right f'ing now!

Click to collapse



Back off Storm, I invited him here.

Or I'll lay the n00b smackdown on you.


----------



## DeadAndDefiled (Dec 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Back off Storm, I invited him here.
> 
> Or I'll lay the n00b smackdown on you.

Click to collapse



Thanks. I guess they really are as rough as you said they are.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Back off Storm, I invited him here.
> 
> Or I'll lay the n00b smackdown on you.

Click to collapse



YOLO!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 9, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Back off Storm, I invited him here.
> 
> Or I'll lay the n00b smackdown on you.

Click to collapse



But GTFO posts are always posted.... :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 9, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> But GTFO posts are always posted.... :crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



I know. Which is why I simply asked you to leave it at one. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## DeadAndDefiled (Dec 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> YOLO!

Click to collapse



I prefer Y.O.L.T.

*Y*ou *O*nly *L*ive *T*wice.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 9, 2012)

DeadAndDefiled said:


> I prefer Y.O.L.T.
> 
> *Y*ou *O*nly *L*ive *T*wice.

Click to collapse



nah...YODO....You Only Die Once. Not a Bond fan.

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------

I don't suppose any of you wanna G+ Hangout tonight?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> nah...YODO....You Only Die Once. Not a Bond fan.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------
> 
> I don't suppose any of you wanna G+ Hangout tonight?

Click to collapse




Pass I'm actually doing work at work tonight. I know crazy right?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 9, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Pass I'm actually doing work at work tonight. I know crazy right?

Click to collapse



Unheard of.  How dare you.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> nah...YODO....You Only Die Once. Not a Bond fan.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------
> 
> I don't suppose any of you wanna G+ Hangout tonight?

Click to collapse



I don't care either way...so why not?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 9, 2012)

https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/f59a490a9bf19c8d2accb9394814ade66f5e3463?authuser=0&hl=en-US


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 9, 2012)

Moar people, get on g+ nao!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 9, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Moar people, get on g+ nao!

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 9, 2012)

Dead thread is completely dead.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

Good morning peoples 

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 9, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning peoples
> 
> Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?

Click to collapse



get in the hangout.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> get in the hangout.

Click to collapse



I've just got my arse out of bed and I've a three year old trying to dismantle a Xmas tree and a missus that woke up on wrong side of bed,  I'll have to pass 

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## boborone (Dec 9, 2012)

Morning juggs. Couldn't sleep. I guess it's a sign you like your girl when you keep waking yourself up cause in your dream there is a hot girl and piles of sweets. I kept waking up thinking I was eating the sweets. So I'm making breakfast.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

Morning boborone,  can't do breakfast in the morning.  It is Sunday though so maybe a big fat bacon butty is on the cards

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## boborone (Dec 9, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning boborone,  can't do breakfast in the morning.  It is Sunday though so maybe a big fat bacon butty is on the cards
> 
> Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?

Click to collapse



well if there was any doubt as to my masculinity with the previous post, I'm having fried potatoes, sausage, jallapenos and beer.

---------- Post added at 05:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 AM ----------

I got a 10% off $100 or more purchase from amazon if anybody wants it for christmas shopping.

Dear dustin s,

We'd like to offer you 10% off your next purchase of $100 or more of eligible Amazon.com products. Simply use the following claim code: omitted at checkout to receive the discount. Terms & Conditions apply.

USE YOUR EXCLUSIVE CLAIM CODE AT CHECKOUT
*****code omitted*****
Hurry--this offer ends 11:59 p.m. PST 
December 16, 2012. Shop Amazon.com


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> well if there was any doubt as to my masculinity with the previous post, I'm having fried potatoes, sausage, jallapenos and beer.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol so you omitted the code at the bottom but not at the top?


----------



## boborone (Dec 9, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lol so you omitted the code at the bottom but not at the top?

Click to collapse



are you going to use it? if not please edit that outof your post

---------- Post added at 05:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 AM ----------

I just woke up man, give me a break

---------- Post added at 05:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 AM ----------

thanks storm


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> are you going to use it? if not please edit that outof your post
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 AM ----------
> 
> I just woke up man, give me a break

Click to collapse



lol, I had always planned on editing it out, just messing with you


----------



## boborone (Dec 9, 2012)

This is so nice. 1/2 pound of sausage, 4 new potatoes, half white onion, 3 jallepenos, all on tortillas with some salsa. And a beer. The greatest breakfast in quite some time.

---------- Post added at 05:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 AM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> lol, I had always planned on editing it out, just messing with you

Click to collapse



Thanks man

---------- Post added at 05:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 AM ----------

And that wasn't anything on you storm. Just when I give a code out. I like to give to one person. Then there isn't 30 people getting dissapointed cause they put all this stuff in their cart and the code doesn't work. Then just one person, and they can take their time.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> This is so nice. 1/2 pound of sausage, 4 new potatoes, half white onion, 3 jallepenos, all on tortillas with some salsa. And a beer. The greatest breakfast in quite some time.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know, I just thought it was funny that you forgot to omit the code in the message but remembered at the bottom of it.


----------



## boborone (Dec 9, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I know, I just thought it was funny that you forgot to omit the code in the message but remembered at the bottom of it.

Click to collapse



You're a brony right? I went to this ( https://www.facebook.com/events/461742643868836/ ) the other night. Holy sht there was like 20 freaking bronies there. All of em, fat, had no girl, and looked like they never had in the first place. Dude it was horrible. Ratio of chick to dck was like 3:2. Plenty to go arouond. But the bronies all danced with eachother, all left with eachother. Pretty sad. Lots of hot tail there too.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> You're a brony right? I went to this ( https://www.facebook.com/events/461742643868836/ ) the other night. Holy sht there was like 20 freaking bronies there. All of em, fat, had no girl, and looked like they never had in the first place. Dude it was horrible. Ratio of chick to dck was like 3:2. Plenty to go arouond. But the bronies all danced with eachother, all left with eachother. Pretty sad. Lots of hot tail there too.

Click to collapse



Hahaha no I'm not actually one of them. It just amuses it because it's annoying and most people hate it, lol.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 9, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Pass I'm actually doing work at work tonight. I know crazy right?

Click to collapse



You still work

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## boborone (Dec 9, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hahaha no I'm not actually one of them. It just amuses it because it's annoying and most people hate it, lol.

Click to collapse



well man, I don't get it, they all say they are straight, but I've never seen a video or one in real life with a girl or hitting on a girl


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm here.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

Good morning werked 

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning werked
> 
> Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?

Click to collapse



Morning, juggs!!


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> I'm here.

Click to collapse



I've been waiting. 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning, juggs!!

Click to collapse



How's my other oldest daughter LOL?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

Morning Ronnie 

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

Morning /afternoon /evening all. 

Werked, you seem to have an admirer. Be careful as he's most definitely a minor. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> How's my other oldest daughter LOL?

Click to collapse



Good, I'd be better if my dad would surprise me with nice expensive gifts. 







undercover said:


> Morning /afternoon /evening all.
> 
> Werked, you seem to have an admirer. Be careful as he's most definitely a minor.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I see that.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

My feelings are hurt,  I've been accused of being a troll twice today already and I've hardly posted 

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> My feelings are hurt,  I've been accused of being a troll twice today already and I've hardly posted
> 
> Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?

Click to collapse



 who did it?!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

Cnc rock and tinky of all people :what:

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Cnc rock and tinky of all people :what:
> 
> Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?

Click to collapse



How mean!!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> How mean!!

Click to collapse



I know right.  I'm no troll am i? 

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I know right.  I'm no troll am i?
> 
> Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?

Click to collapse



No, you are not a troll.


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Cnc rock and tinky of all people :what:
> 
> Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?

Click to collapse











werked said:


> How mean!!

Click to collapse






unintentional trolling is the best. 




jugg1es said:


> I know right.  I'm no troll am i?
> 
> Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?

Click to collapse



You can be. 

Werked, he's looking for sympathy here. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

undercover said:


> unintentional trolling is the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

I know, sometimes I like to feed the trolls.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 9, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## trell959 (Dec 9, 2012)

Good morning

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Hey, Trell.


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> I know, sometimes I like to feed the trolls.

Click to collapse



Lmao. Jug been called a troll again today 
High five. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> Hey, Trell.

Click to collapse



Hey werked. Last full week of school! 

Sent from my Nexus 4

---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 AM ----------

Killed it 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey werked. Last full week of school!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe apply for an assassins job? You seem to be good 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

I could tell my poopoo story again, that seemed to have a little response.


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> I could tell my poopoo story again, that seemed to have a little response.

Click to collapse



Now you did it! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Dec 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> you can have the two one dollar bills...

Click to collapse



Deal!

Hi all


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi husam

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 9, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hi husam
> 
> Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?

Click to collapse



So that Braille teachers/readers (who are not blind) can use it without looking


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> I know, sometimes I like to feed the trolls.

Click to collapse











undercover said:


> Lmao. Jug been called a troll again today
> High five.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Now my feelings are hurt

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Now my feelings are hurt
> 
> Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?

Click to collapse



We like you, that's why we do it.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 9, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Now my feelings are hurt
> 
> Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?

Click to collapse



Are you getting ganged up on


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

I can't be that good a troll,  mtm either missed my last attempt at him or didn't bite 

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Deal!
> 
> Hi all

Click to collapse



Hey, Husam!! 
And Ronnie


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey guys...

Lol @jugs...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 9, 2012)

im up...


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 9, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I can't be that good a troll,  mtm either missed my last attempt at him or didn't bite
> 
> Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?

Click to collapse



I am sure he saw, he's always watching & waiting for the time to be right

---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 PM ----------




werked said:


> Hey, Husam!!
> And Ronnie

Click to collapse


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> im up...

Click to collapse



LOL, I was just about to tell everyone it was about time for you to show up and bring some life to this place.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> LOL, I was just about to tell everyone it was about time for you to show up and bring some life to this place.

Click to collapse



Slow thread being slow again?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Slow thread being slow again?

Click to collapse



Its been slow for some time....


Haven't seen BD in a while...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 9, 2012)

i'll try to bring a little life to place, currently i'm scouring for food, walking in circles looking at the same things over and over...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> I am sure he saw, he's always watching & waiting for the time to be right
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 PM ----------

Click to collapse



Unlike him to say nothing though.  It was a good one as well because i started out defending him 

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 9, 2012)

something i miss?


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i'll try to bring a little life to place, currently i'm scouring for food, walking in circles looking at the same things over and over...

Click to collapse



I have chips.... And beer. What more does one need?!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> I have chips.... And beer. What more does one need?!

Click to collapse



Mayo

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> something i miss?

Click to collapse



Photo thread 

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i'll try to bring a little life to place, currently i'm scouring for food, walking in circles looking at the same things over and over...

Click to collapse



Sounds like your playing ingress in the kitchen 

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> I have chips.... And beer. What more does one need?!

Click to collapse



ill be over in a minute then...  after i check out the photo thread....

and of course my complaint still stands... why is capri sun only packaged for kids?  i'm tired of having to drink like 4 of them...

---------- Post added at 01:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 PM ----------

too many subscribed threads im not reading...  im using the mark forums read button...


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 9, 2012)

Ingress invite just arrived. The game is weird... 

Sent from the brick


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Ingress invite just arrived. The game is weird...
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Still waiting on mine...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Ingress invite just arrived. The game is weird...
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



It's googles way to troll geeks and get them outside for exercise 

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?

---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------

Join the forum and spread the word 

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi Dex. 
I don't care for it, not my kind of game. Wish I could give someone my code.


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> Hi Dex.
> I don't care for it, not my kind of game. Wish I could give someone my code.

Click to collapse



Me me! Oh, you activated it.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

undercover said:


> Me me! Oh, you activated it....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes and I tried to give it a chance. Sorry, when or if I get another one I'll let you boys fight for it. 

---------- Post added at 03:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------

I will give the ingress forums another plug tho.... I like to go troll there from time to time. :beer:


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> Hi Dex.
> I don't care for it, not my kind of game. Wish I could give someone my code.

Click to collapse



Seems to be popular haven't tried yet, hey dex


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 9, 2012)

i wonder am i the only one in here who likes fried chicken liver...


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i wonder am i the only one in here who likes fried chicken liver...

Click to collapse



I do too. And fried hearts. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i wonder am i the only one in here who likes fried chicken liver...

Click to collapse



Yummmmy, I love chicken liver!! Like gizzards as well....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> Yummmmy, I love chicken liver!! Like gizzards as well....

Click to collapse



You and my cat have a lot in common.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You and my cat have a lot in common.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Orlynao

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:57 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You and my cat have a lot in common.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I've so been pulling the candy canes off of my Christmas tree all day and eating them.... Probably another thing we have in common.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> Orlynao

Click to collapse



Sorry, thought you guys were talking about cat food.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> Yummmmy, I love chicken liver!! Like gizzards as well....

Click to collapse



Hi werked, skinny, quasi and person I know I'm missing to mention...
Wassup???

I used to love chicken liver...
Then I became a medical student, and I learnt how much dirt the liver handles...
Never looked at liver in the same way since then.... 
Loved it as a kid, though.

And gizzard? Yech! :*
Never tried it, but it sounds yucky...
How does it taste, anyway?

I can only have fish, prawns, and other sea food without feeling grossed out a bit nowadays...
A few dissections and surgeries make you realize how similar we all are on the inside...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> i wonder am i the only one in here who likes fried chicken liver...

Click to collapse











undercover said:


> I do too. And fried hearts. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











werked said:


> Yummmmy, I love chicken liver!! Like gizzards as well....

Click to collapse



Just lightly fried in a little butter.  Yummmmmmmyyyyyy

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 9, 2012)

undercover said:


> I do too. And fried hearts. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





werked said:


> Yummmmy, I love chicken liver!! Like gizzards as well....

Click to collapse





jugg1es said:


> Just lightly fried in a little butter.  Yummmmmmmyyyyyy
> 
> Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?

Click to collapse



Well 2 bars, some chicken liver, fried, okra, mac&cheese, a powerade, few capri suns, and a barqs creme soda later im feelin pretty good...


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Well 2 bars, some chicken liver, fried, okra, mac&cheese, a powerade, few capri suns, and a barqs creme soda later im feelin pretty good...

Click to collapse



I'm jelly.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 9, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi werked, skinny, quasi and person I know I'm missing to mention...
> Wassup???
> 
> I used to love chicken liver...
> ...

Click to collapse



ever seen how hotdogs are made?

---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------




werked said:


> I'm jelly.

Click to collapse



Well come over...  got plenty leftovers...  and bars...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> ever seen how hotdogs are made?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Or any packaged meat product for that matter.  But it doesn't stop me.  I'm carnivorous.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi werked, skinny, quasi and person I know I'm missing to mention...
> Wassup???
> 
> I used to love chicken liver...
> ...

Click to collapse



Prawns are the liver of the ocean, think about it.  Same as crabs, lobster, whelks, oysters.... Etc how can you eat them and not liver? 

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Prawns are the liver of the ocean, think about it.  Same as crabs, lobster, whelks, oysters.... Etc how can you eat them and not liver?
> 
> Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?

Click to collapse



That's why one shouldn't become a doctor. He stops enjoying life!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> ever seen how hotdogs are made?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes.

I was kinda amused when people came out against pink slime, without realizing that every hot dog, sausage, nugget or other processed meat we can get is basically offal and scraps of chicken/ turkey/ beef/ lamb extracted with the use of vacuum, pressure and steam application... *retch*
I still eat nuggets and sausage and what not. Only less frequently.

---------- Post added at 02:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Prawns are the liver of the ocean, think about it.  Same as crabs, lobster, whelks, oysters.... Etc how can you eat them and not liver?
> 
> Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?

Click to collapse



It's not about wild life and all that horse**** PETA tries to sell us.
Once you stand in an OT with an electrocautery sizzling away at human flesh, and associate that smell to roasted meat (which it strongly resembles) the eww factor increases...


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

Hmmm, should I buy w8 or be happy with w7??


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> Hmmm, should I buy w8 or be happy with w7??

Click to collapse



Stay with win7

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> Hmmm, should I buy w8 or be happy with w7??

Click to collapse



Stay with win7

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 9, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Stay with win7
> 
> Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?

Click to collapse



I am still on Vista


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> I am still on Vista

Click to collapse



Oh no.... I'd rather have win2000

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> I am still on Vista

Click to collapse



Go back to xp or move up to 7

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 9, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> I am still on Vista

Click to collapse



Vista!!?? Just go back to windows XP at least... Ten times better than vista 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## trell959 (Dec 9, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> I am still on Vista

Click to collapse



My windows partition is still on vista too. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> My windows partition is still on vista too.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



tried XP on it and is so-so bc I cant find all the drivers  etc
Too cheap to go buy 7


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> tried XP on it and is so-so bc I cant find all the drivers  etc
> Too cheap to go buy 7

Click to collapse



You've just brought your little girl a car and your too cheap to buy windows 7:banghead:

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 9, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> You've just brought your little girl a car and your too cheap to buy windows 7:banghead:
> 
> Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?

Click to collapse



Well my girl's needs will always come before mine


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 9, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> You've just brought your little girl a car and your too cheap to buy windows 7:banghead:
> 
> Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?

Click to collapse



I was gonna post the exact same thing.
Fatcat buying a PORSCHE too cheap to buy 40$ windows?


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 9, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I was gonna post the exact same thing.
> Fatcat buying a PORSCHE too cheap to buy 40$ windows?

Click to collapse



Ask Apex he will tell you


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Well my girl's needs will always come before mine

Click to collapse



There's no argument for that 

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 9, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Ask Apex he will tell you

Click to collapse



Sure whatever... doesn't matter...
Not judging as such... just trolling the fatcat. 

---------- Post added at 03:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> There's no argument for that
> 
> Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?

Click to collapse



There isn't.


----------



## boborone (Dec 9, 2012)

> This is complete bull****. I have tried to get rid of my account for a year now. First time I log on in maybe 9 months because the emails started getting through the spam filter. Well now you have a way to delete your account, before you sure didn't. But all it is is a god dang circle of idiocy. It's like you designed it in hopes that people will give up. Fill in the information > click here to delete account > delete account > fill in information > click here to delete account > delete account > fill in information > click here to delete account > delete account > fill in information > click here to delete account > delete account. This is nuts, people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forums.plentyoffish.com/datingPosts15724211.aspx


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> Hmmm, should I buy w8 or be happy with w7??

Click to collapse



Tweaked properly, it looks like 7, and runs better...

My desktop:







I hated it at first, but then figured out how to destroy Metro and restore the 7 UI...

---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 PM ----------

And don't buy anything...  I've ripped my disc already and removed the key input...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Tweaked properly, it looks like 7, and runs better...
> 
> My desktop:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How did you destroy metro,  will upgrade from 7 cause issues 

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 9, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> How did you destroy metro,  will upgrade from 7 cause issues
> 
> Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?

Click to collapse



Mine's legit, but the Activator has tons of tools to get it back like 7...  Metro may still be there somewhere, but I haven't seen it since... Even tried to find it and couldn't...

This is just some of it...  Specifically the 7 Classic UI button...  No issues upgrading, but I clean installed...  Like I said, I've ripped my disc, and repacked the .iso to allow skipping the key input, and the activator will take care of the rest...


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Tweaked properly, it looks like 7, and runs better...
> 
> My desktop:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



K, i'm not buying. 







boborone said:


> http://forums.plentyoffish.com/datingPosts15724211.aspx

Click to collapse



First-
Edit, i'm stupid. 
Dafuq.... Cowboy looks like a very weird individual.


----------



## boborone (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> K, i'm not buying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude I can't get out of their system. I have been with my girl for a year now. I'm sick of getting emails from them. And forum help says to change information so I don't get emails. That's bullsht. You should be able to delete your account. I get about 5 emails from them a week.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude I can't get out of their system. I have been with my girl for a year now. I'm sick of getting emails from them. And forum help says to change information so I don't get emails. That's bullsht. You should be able to delete your account. I get about 5 emails from them a week.

Click to collapse



What about data protection laws. 

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 9, 2012)

Getting a Media Center Key for free will turn a hacked copy into a legit copy...

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/feature-packs


----------



## trell959 (Dec 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude I can't get out of their system. I have been with my girl for a year now. I'm sick of getting emails from them. And forum help says to change information so I don't get emails. That's bullsht. You should be able to delete your account. I get about 5 emails from them a week.

Click to collapse



Troll the f*ck out them!! I'm thinking about making an account...

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## boborone (Dec 9, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> What about data protection laws.
> 
> Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?

Click to collapse



Which is why the FCC is going to get involved. Think I'll contact an ambulance trial lawyer tomorrow. They will file a notice, and then pof will get all scared.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 9, 2012)

Evening mafia!

Just got my hair cut 

Still have to do 3 more quizzes  I have been doing homework all weekend 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Dec 9, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Evening mafia!
> 
> Just got my hair cut
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My finals are next week! 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

Evening bc

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello all that I haven't seen yet. 

Little one nit well 
High temperature. Absolutely hate to watch kids suffer, if there was a way to take it from them and suffer myself  I would (green mile comes to mind). 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

undercover said:


> Hello all that I haven't seen yet.
> 
> Little one nit well
> High temperature. Absolutely hate to watch kids suffer, if there was a way to take it from them and suffer myself  I would (green mile comes to mind).
> ...

Click to collapse



I know that one,  hope She gets better soon 

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I know that one,  hope he gets better soon
> 
> Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?

Click to collapse



Thanks. It's my 4yo girl. Boy just had his week off school. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> My finals are next week!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Sucks  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 10, 2012)

Sup everyone? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Dec 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sup everyone?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Heya. Where have you been? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

Why does 4 bars not produce the desired effect?!  I think i need to mix in some alcohol...


----------



## werked (Dec 10, 2012)

Sup proto.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 10, 2012)

Sup Proto

Well now I have windows 7


----------



## werked (Dec 10, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Sup Proto
> 
> Well now I have windows 7

Click to collapse



Well we're movin on up,
To the east side.
To a deluxe apartment in the sky.
Movin on up,
To the east side.
We finally got a piece of the pie.


Fish don't fry in the kitchen;
Beans don't burn on the grill.
Took a whole lotta tryin',
Just to get up that hill.
Now we're up in the big leagues,
Gettin' our turn at bat.
As long as we live, it's you and me baby,
There ain't nothin wrong with that.


Well we're movin on up,
To the east side.
To a deluxe apartment in the sky.
Movin on up,
To the east side.
We finally got a piece of the pie.


----------



## trell959 (Dec 10, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Sup Proto
> 
> Well now I have windows 7

Click to collapse



I'll stay at vista. I mainly use fedora anyway.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## huggs (Dec 10, 2012)

**** i'm still on xp
but my computer's starting to get slow/freeze up, so i'll probably have to get used to w7 soon


----------



## a.cid (Dec 10, 2012)

Tinks, I pray your kid gets okay...

Even I have a throat infection atm...except the pain, I can totally live with it...
Got a reason to not talk on topics I could care little about...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 10, 2012)

huggs said:


> **** i'm still on xp
> but my computer's starting to get slow/freeze up, so i'll probably have to get used to w7 soon

Click to collapse



Y U NO GET UBUNTU?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## trell959 (Dec 10, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Y U NO GET UBUNTU?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Because fedora is better 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Because fedora is better
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Is it? Never heard of it  ... I'll try it later...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Dec 10, 2012)

Someone killed it.  time for sleep, night y'all.


----------



## boborone (Dec 10, 2012)

werked said:


> Someone killed it.  time for sleep, night y'all.

Click to collapse



Night werked. Give me a sec to finish my cigg and I'll tuck you in


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 10, 2012)

werked said:


> Someone killed it.  time for sleep, night y'all.

Click to collapse









Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Dec 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



hahahaha that's so wrong


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> hahahaha that's so wrong

Click to collapse



Thank you.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude I can't get out of their system. I have been with my girl for a year now. I'm sick of getting emails from them. And forum help says to change information so I don't get emails. That's bullsht. You should be able to delete your account. I get about 5 emails from them a week.

Click to collapse



TBH, I think the best question is, why were you ever on POF?????

+_+

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## boborone (Dec 10, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> TBH, I think the best question is, why were you ever on POF?????
> 
> +_+
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I was out of the dating game for a few years. Used it to get my groove back. Dude I was going out about 3 or 4 nights a week. And at least one of em was putting out. Not to mention repeats. It worked man. But I was just looking for a cool chick to hang out with. Ended up finding nothing but sluts and a couple worth keeping around. Still talk and hang out with a few. But I've been with my girl for over a year now, and wouldn't do anything against her.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

My new look:


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 10, 2012)

Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2012)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Aww cute wittle puppy!!


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Aww cute wittle puppy!!

Click to collapse




Morning. 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning.
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Good morning to you too.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Good morning to you too.

Click to collapse



How are you doing? How's your family? 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> How are you doing? How's your family?
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



I'm doing good and they are probably fine, lol, idk. 

How's your day going?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I'm doing good and they are probably fine, lol, idk.
> 
> How's your day going?

Click to collapse



I'm good. Working.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 04:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 AM ----------

(Cr)Apple fail.

http://www.vicpolicenews.com.au/mor...oncerned-with-apple-ios-6-mapping-system.html

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 10, 2012)

Hahaha stupid Apple Maps.


----------



## undercover (Dec 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hahaha stupid Apple Maps.

Click to collapse



No. Stupid people that follow them. It only takes a little bit of common sense to see that you should not go that route, and why would you trust computers judgment over yours?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2012)

undercover said:


> No. Stupid people that follow them. It only takes a little bit of common sense to see that you should not go that route, and why would you trust computers judgment over yours?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Stupid people that use certain products that "just work", believe their phone/app CAN'T be wrong. It's a bit of both, I think.


Disclaimer: not all people that use iOS are stupid....but there DEFINITELY are some out there. 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35256559

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35256559
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Left a response in that thread.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Left a response in that thread.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Thanks...  she's the best thing in my life and if I could have afforded it I would have gotten her 6k Sager with every accessory possible... and a whole bunch of other stuff...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## boborone (Dec 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Thanks...  she's the best thing in my life and if I could have afforded it I would have gotten her 6k Sager with every accessory possible... and a whole bunch of other stuff...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



How's she been? She over being sick?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Thanks...  she's the best thing in my life and if I could have afforded it I would have gotten her 6k Sager with every accessory possible... and a whole bunch of other stuff...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Aww. You're a good son. 
I'm sure She'll get great use out of what you got her. I know the SSD (I have a 500GB HDD as well in it)  in my hp is a huge speed improvement over the HDD only gateway.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## undercover (Dec 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Stupid people that use certain products that "just work", believe their phone/app CAN'T be wrong. It's a bit of both, I think.
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: not all people that use iOS are stupid....but there DEFINITELY are some out there.
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Yes, there is that. Apple hammers it into peoples heads that it "just works". Well, not always.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 10, 2012)

undercover said:


> Yes, there is that. Apple hammers it into peoples heads that it "just works". Well, not always.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



But Apple is the Alpha and the Omega, the one true God. All bow before the power and perfect might of Apple.


----------



## boborone (Dec 10, 2012)

undercover said:


> Yes, there is that. Apple hammers it into peoples heads that it "just works". Well, not always.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/09/au...ng-potentially-life-threatening-misdirection/


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> How's she been? She over being sick?

Click to collapse



She's always sick some kind of way...  has Lupus, Fibramyalgia, Rheumtoid Arthritis, degenerative arthritis, osteoporosis and the onset of emphysema...  shes doing well now...  tons of meds of course...  and she has to go to  pain clinic...  has some kind of infection in her lungs won't go away...  thanks for asking...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## undercover (Dec 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/09/au...ng-potentially-life-threatening-misdirection/

Click to collapse



Lol SMC


Bo, yeah, seen it before. Fair enough, but people need to be aware of their surroundings and take into account where they live. I am afraid SMART things are making people DUMB. 
I use navigation as a guide, not as a sole direction provider. I often divert and rely on my sense of direction and let it recalculate even in the places new to me.

You started that book yet Bo?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## boborone (Dec 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> She's always sick some kind of way...  has Lupus, Fibramyalgia, Rheumtoid Arthritis, degenerative arthritis, osteoporosis and the onset of emphysema...  shes doing well now...  tons of meds of course...  and she has to go to  pain clinic...  has some kind of infection in her lungs won't go away...  thanks for asking...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Dayum bro O.O. Tell her I'm sorry and man, I'll light some incense for yall.

---------- Post added at 05:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 AM ----------




undercover said:


> Lol SMC
> 
> 
> Bo, yeah, seen it before. Fair enough, but people need to be aware of their surroundings and take into account where they live. I am afraid SMART things are making people DUMB.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm trying to find a way to download it. Won't copy, thinking of saving the page offline, then breaking it into parts in a pdf. Then putting it on my nook.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/09/au...ng-potentially-life-threatening-misdirection/

Click to collapse



That's what started this discussion. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dayum bro O.O. Tell her I'm sorry and man, I'll light some incense for yall.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will man...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> She's always sick some kind of way...  has Lupus, Fibramyalgia, Rheumtoid Arthritis, degenerative arthritis, osteoporosis and the onset of emphysema...  shes doing well now...  tons of meds of course...  and she has to go to  pain clinic...  has some kind of infection in her lungs won't go away...  thanks for asking...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



I didn't know she was sick. I'll include her in my prayers/wishes/positive thoughts.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## boborone (Dec 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's what started this discussion.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Oh......sorry....I need coffee. Who made coffee.

BTW, we gots snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh......sorry....I need coffee. Who made coffee.
> 
> BTW, we gots snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



French roast, dark roast, Italian roast, or fog chaser blend?

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## boborone (Dec 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> French roast, dark roast, Italian roast, or fog chaser blend?
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



French please, but this fog chaser has me intrigued


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> French please, but this fog chaser has me intrigued

Click to collapse



Fog chaser is a particular blend of coffee made by the San Francisco Bay coffee company. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Fog chaser is a particular blend of coffee made by the San Francisco Bay coffee company.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Morning Bd,  this sounds lovely for a start to a day 

Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).


----------



## undercover (Dec 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dayum bro O.O. Tell her I'm sorry and man, I'll light some incense for yall.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Open in chrome, ctrl+p, print as pdf 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 10, 2012)

Morning bd, bobo, whoever else is here 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I didn't know she was sick. I'll include her in my prayers/wishes/positive thoughts.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Thanks...  

Think I'm gonna try the all nighter again... I slept a good bit during the day...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning Bd,  this sounds lovely for a start to a day
> 
> Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).

Click to collapse



Morning. 
It is a really good coffee. It's the only thing Sparky will drink. (I'll drink almost any dark/strong coffee) 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning.
> It is a really good coffee. It's the only thing Sparky will drink. (I'll drink almost any dark/strong coffee)
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Perhaps have a keurig?  I really like the dark magic k cups...

Not sent from your phone...

---------- Post added at 06:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 AM ----------

@Bobo I've got the adobe master suite if u want my ftp access...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## boborone (Dec 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Fog chaser is a particular blend of coffee made by the San Francisco Bay coffee company.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Nice, have to try that sometime. Right now I'm having a french roast with sugar and gingerbread marshmallows. Pretty dam tasty.

---------- Post added at 06:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:02 AM ----------

Did I mention we gots snow!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://dfw.cbslocal.com/video/8049718-garry-seiths-morning-weather-report/

---------- Post added at 06:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 AM ----------




undercover said:


> Open in chrome, ctrl+p, print as pdf
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, and I got PrimoPDF. Free program that adds the option to print things to a pdf file. Didn't even think of that. Thanks bud.

---------- Post added at 06:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 AM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Perhaps have a keurig?  I really like the dark magic k cups...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's cool. I got lightroom and cs5 or 6, can't remember. That's all I need.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Perhaps have a keurig?  I really like the dark magic k cups...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I have a keurig. The other thing I like about the San Francisco Bay coffee co. is that their "one cups" (sort of their own version of a k cup) is that I can recycle parts of the one cups (separate the foil top and plastic ring, both are recyclable)
The dark magic by green mountain coffee are really good as well. I also love Starbucks Sumatra.  
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

I bought SwiftKey 3 a while back and just installed if again... No swpie features... Am I missing something? 


Not sent from your phone...


----------



## boborone (Dec 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I bought SwiftKey 3 a while back and just installed if again... No swpie features... Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



talk to undercover, he does sht for them, probably knows more than anybody else


----------



## undercover (Dec 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I bought SwiftKey 3 a while back and just installed if again... No swpie features... Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



http://bit.ly/skflowbeta

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

undercover said:


> http://bit.ly/skflowbeta
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Super thanx man! 

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2012)

undercover said:


> http://bit.ly/skflowbeta
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thank you. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Dec 10, 2012)

No problem guys and gals. It's a widely available link anyway  
Got to SwiftKey.net/flow and register to get updated links to beta 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

coffee bump...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> coffee bump...

Click to collapse



Amen.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 07:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 AM ----------








Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Dec 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> coffee bump...

Click to collapse



+10000000000000

Morning everyone.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 10, 2012)

werked said:


> +10000000000000
> 
> Morning everyone.

Click to collapse



Aaaaàaaaaannnnnnd, hi.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Dec 10, 2012)

Is it craycray that I wanna flash at&ts stock version of teh jellybean just to see how crappy it is??


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

werked said:


> Is it craycray that I wanna flash at&ts stock version of teh jellybean just to see how crappy it is??

Click to collapse



Not really...  I wouldn't do it though...  I'd be compelled to format /sdcard when going back to AOSP based....  Oh..  morning...

---------- Post added at 09:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 AM ----------

@werked, baseband UCDLK3 is available now...


----------



## werked (Dec 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Not really...  I wouldn't do it though...  I'd be compelled to format /sdcard when going back to AOSP based....  Oh..  morning...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 AM ----------
> 
> @werked, baseband UCDLK3 is available now...

Click to collapse



Yea, after some reading, I don't think its worth the hassle just to see what it's like.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

werked said:


> Yea, after some reading, I don't think its worth the hassle just to see what it's like.

Click to collapse



The baseband?  I flashed it last night...  Haven't noticed anything worth reporting...


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey everyone...

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Hey everyone...
> 
> Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh no.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 10, 2012)

/me is wondering.

If you're being harassed by grammar Nazis, does that make you a grammar Jew?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi skinny 

Enjoyed my 10 day break I see? 

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 10, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> /me is wondering.
> 
> If you're being harassed by grammar Nazis, does that make you a grammar Jew?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



*I am wondering.




Shalom.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Hi skinny
> 
> Enjoyed my 10 day break I see?
> 
> Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He's back 

Also hello mafia 

Today is a good day, officially done with classes for 3-4 weeks!!! 
Also I am getting the jeep checked out this afternoon 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> He's back
> 
> Also hello mafia
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haiii  I missed you guys.

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Haiii  I missed you guys.
> 
> Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sorta missed you 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sorta missed you
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



The sorta makes me feel better. 

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> The sorta makes me feel better.
> 
> Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Good
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I got my new TV... now I just need gold  looks small in the pic. This camera sucks like that lol

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Also I am getting the jeep checked out this afternoon
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Very cool BC


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I got my new TV... now I just need gold  looks small in the pic. This camera sucks like that lol
> 
> Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



40 inch? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 10:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 AM ----------




ronnie498 said:


> Very cool BC

Click to collapse



Yep 

How u doing Ronnie? Did u start work yet? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 40 inch?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



50". This camera makes it look small.

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> 50". This camera makes it look small.
> 
> Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice!! Led?   mine is a 46 Samsung led and  I love it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 10, 2012)

Probie list updated :1 removals total.

People wanting to get into the probie list, PM me. We're hiring


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Hey everyone...
> 
> Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Awwww [email protected]









Hiya meph,  how are you 

Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).

---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 PM ----------

Evening folks

Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Probie list updated :1 removals total.
> 
> People wanting to get into the probie list, PM me. We're hiring

Click to collapse



Remove Archangel while you're at it, he left a while ago

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Hi skinny
> 
> Enjoyed my 10 day break I see?

Click to collapse



Thoroughly.



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> *I am wondering.
> 
> Shalom.

Click to collapse



-_-



BeerChameleon said:


> He's back
> 
> Also hello mafia
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're getting a Jeep? I didn't know that. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 10, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Thoroughly.
> 
> 
> -_-
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, he is. You like Jeeps, right? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Dec 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Yeah, he is. You like Jeeps, right?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Loves them. He's jelly. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 10, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Thoroughly.
> 
> 
> -_-
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya it is awesome 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## K.A. (Dec 10, 2012)

I see you hiring..  I wantz to be on ze prob. list..!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> 50". This camera makes it look small.
> 
> Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Zoom with your feet.  Oldest rule in the book.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Probie list updated :1 removals total.
> 
> People wanting to get into the probie list, PM me. We're hiring

Click to collapse



Pm sent,  

Any objections? 

Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).


----------



## undercover (Dec 10, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Pm sent,
> 
> Any objections?
> 
> Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).

Click to collapse



Gtfo noob. Oh wait, I'm a noob too 

No objections from me but my voice doesn't mean much as I a probie myself. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 10, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Pm sent,
> 
> Any objections?
> 
> Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).

Click to collapse











undercover said:


> Gtfo noob. Oh wait, I'm a noob too
> 
> No objections from me but my voice doesn't mean much as I a probie myself.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



These two are good to go.  In my humble opinion.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Dec 10, 2012)

Holy hell, look who is back. 
@ jugg1es, I thought you were a probie:what: ah well.... U have my vote(not that it means anything, I'm a probie as well) 

---------- Post added at 12:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 PM ----------

How long does one have to be probationary?? I forgot.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 10, 2012)

werked said:


> Holy hell, look who is back.
> @ jugg1es, I thought you were a probie:what: ah well.... U have my vote(not that it means anything, I'm a probie as well)

Click to collapse



That Just goes to prove that no one reads the op of a thread anymore 

Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 10, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> That Just goes to prove that no one reads the op of a thread anymore
> 
> Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).

Click to collapse



The ball juggler has my vote and mine does count 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> ball juggler
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse









Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## a.cid (Dec 10, 2012)

werked said:


> How long does one have to be probationary?? I forgot.

Click to collapse



Lol, it feels like I was one since ages ago


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> How u doing Ronnie? Did u start work yet?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Doing good, sorta back at work


----------



## werked (Dec 10, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> That Just goes to prove that no one reads the op of a thread anymore
> 
> Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).

Click to collapse



I read it  how else would I know that I'm the best bc I'm on the top of the list....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 10, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Doing good, sorta back at work

Click to collapse



Glad to hear it, also awesome avatar!! Did your kid do that? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

Windows 7 Optimization Guide

Windows 8 Optimization Guide

Unpark all CPU Cores


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 10, 2012)

One does not simply leave these laying around. (Magazine for size reference)






Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

[email protected] build

https://www.facebook.com/ZdMods/photos_stream

---------- Post added at 01:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 PM ----------

I always seem to kill this thread...


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 10, 2012)

This may be it guys. If so, bye everyone.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Dex, I've PMed you... not impressed that I was lied to. Trying to keep this as civil as possible.
> 
> This may be it guys. If so, bye everyone.

Click to collapse



Keep private matters private man...  Definitely losing brownie points...  XDA notifies users of PMs...


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 10, 2012)

Good afternoon everybody



Quasimodem said:


> Keep private matters private man...  Definitely losing brownie points...  XDA notifies users of PMs...

Click to collapse



:good:


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Keep private matters private man...  Definitely losing brownie points...  XDA notifies users of PMs...

Click to collapse



Edited...

Said it because sometimes it takes XDA a while to notify you.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Good afternoon everybody

Click to collapse



Sup Tony?


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Sup Tony?

Click to collapse



took an a$$ kicking installing 8.. but better now


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> This may be it guys. If so, bye everyone.

Click to collapse



Guess we did not learn anything during our vacation, did we mate?


----------



## werked (Dec 10, 2012)

Wait, what just happened ?? 
I've been sitting here all day watching the clock.... With every minute that passes I get more and more depressed. Only 4 hours til I have to leave for work and be gone for a week. *sigh*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> took an a$$ kicking installing 8.. but better now

Click to collapse



get the 7 ui restored?  check some posts back, found a really awesome optimization guide...

---------- Post added at 01:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 PM ----------




werked said:


> Wait, what just happened ??
> I've been sitting here all day watching the clock.... With every minute that passes I get more and more depressed. Only 4 hours til I have to leave for work and be gone for a week. *sigh*

Click to collapse



would u like me to sing to you?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 10, 2012)

werked said:


> Wait, what just happened ??
> I've been sitting here all day watching the clock.... With every minute that passes I get more and more depressed. Only 4 hours til I have to leave for work and be gone for a week. *sigh*

Click to collapse



Did the muffins videos not cheer you up? If not, what would? 

Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 10, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Guess we did not learn anything during our vacation, did we mate?

Click to collapse



sounds about right.


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 10, 2012)

Saying goodbye is bad...?

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Dec 10, 2012)

M_T_M, not trying to tell you what to do, but imho it would the best if you took it to PM with Meph. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Saying goodbye is bad...?
> 
> Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You may have edited your post, but mine's still intact...


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 10, 2012)

Bit of advice meph: don't keep arguing about it in this thread, you'll only get banned again. Take it to PMs if you need to. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 10, 2012)

The only thing that would cheer me up is receiving 48 hours pay without actually going to work.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

werked said:


> The only thing that would cheer me up is receiving 48 hours pay without actually going to work.

Click to collapse



Does your company have benefits such as STD, LTD, and FMLA?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 10, 2012)

werked said:


> The only thing that would cheer me up is receiving 48 hours pay without actually going to work.

Click to collapse



Can't help you with that I'm afraid 

Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 10, 2012)

werked said:


> The only thing that would cheer me up is receiving 48 hours pay without actually going to work.

Click to collapse



Not even Quasi singing? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Does your company have benefits such as STD, LTD, and FMLA?

Click to collapse



STD's 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Not even Quasi singing?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have the voice of an angel...


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I have the voice of an angel...

Click to collapse



Video or it didn't happen 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> STD's
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



That's exactly what I was thinking, how is that a benefit? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Video or it didn't happen
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't actually have the video of me free-styling "Eye of the Tiger" at Karaoke night...  but I can get it...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I have the voice of a strangled cat...

Click to collapse



FTFY


Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

STD = Short Term Disability
LTD = Long Term Disability
FMLA = Family Medical Leave Act

Go to a doctor, and complain of stress, and bad thoughts, etc, etc...  Get on FMLA...  You'll have so many hours each month of paid time you can take at anytime...  use some of it..  or all of it...  Go back to the doctor, complaining of the same issue...  Take a short term leave with 100% pay....  Return well-rested...  and still have FMLA...

I was out for a month on STD for shoulder surgery I didn't even need and got full pay the whole time...  So basically I scheduled a surgery for a paid month off of work...


----------



## werked (Dec 10, 2012)

Can't do it.... I'm on the fast track to nowhere at my job.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

werked said:


> Can't do it.... I'm on the fast track to nowhere at my job.

Click to collapse



I hate dead-end jobs...  I'd become the best at it, realize I'll never go anywhere in the company, then not care anymore...  So I'd either get drunk at work, or lash out at management...

---------- Post added at 02:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 PM ----------

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## werked (Dec 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I hate dead-end jobs...  I'd become the best at it, realize I'll never go anywhere in the company, then not care anymore...  So I'd either get drunk at work, or lash out at management...

Click to collapse



Well, i do have a plan.... I can progress with my company, I just have to sit back a little longer and wait. 

---------- Post added at 03:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------

Oh and Quasi.... U can sing to me anytime.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

werked said:


> Well, i do have a plan.... I can progress with my company, I just have to sit back a little longer and wait.

Click to collapse



Hope it all works out...  once you're the boss-lady can I gets a job?

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 PM ----------




werked said:


> Oh and Quasi.... U can sing to me anytime.

Click to collapse



I shall serenade you until nothing else matters...

Time to clean the house...  got a pretty sweet deal going...  Clean house = eat bars like skittles...


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 10, 2012)

The TV I upgraded from... beer... you can see the difference lol

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> The TV I upgraded from... beer... you can see the difference lol
> 
> Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lulz!! But u didn't answer my question:

Led? LCD? Plasma? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Glad to hear it, also awesome avatar!! Did your kid do that?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Yep have 100+ on computer


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 10, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Yep have 100+ on computer

Click to collapse



Cool better artist then I am 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 10, 2012)

Sup guys...



YAY! new probie list!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 10, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Sup guys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup


----------



## undercover (Dec 10, 2012)

Look what I just found in good ol' UK. 





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Dec 10, 2012)

Battery life is pretty good 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Battery life is pretty good
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Screen on time? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 10, 2012)

undercover said:


> Look what I just found in good ol' UK.
> 
> View attachment 1552912
> View attachment 1552913
> ...

Click to collapse



Middle pic would have looked better workout the dhl van parked next to it 

Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).


----------



## boborone (Dec 10, 2012)

Well god dang! Meph is back and so is drama. How many times are you going to say bye? I'm taking this to pm cause I am not taking meph off my ignore list. And anybody has the right to speak out about him. This is not getting relegated to pm. He needs to leave. He is not welcome here.


----------



## undercover (Dec 10, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Middle pic would have looked better workout the dhl van parked next to it
> 
> Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).

Click to collapse



I tried, but it's a bit too heavy for me to move. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Dec 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Screen on time?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



1 hour and 40 something minutes. I would screenshot, but I'm away from my phone (it's downstairs)

Sent from my kindle Fire.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 10, 2012)

undercover said:


> I tried, but it's a bit too heavy for me to move.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Easier to move the car than the van,  don't you know anything 

Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Well god dang! Meph is back and so is drama. How many times are you going to say bye? I'm taking this to pm cause I am not taking meph off my ignore list. And anybody has the right to speak out about him. This is not getting relegated to pm. He needs to leave. He is not welcome here.

Click to collapse



Anyone having objections on Meph's probation please PM me. 
Waiting..


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Well god dang! Meph is back and so is drama. How many times are you going to say bye? I'm taking this to pm cause I am not taking meph off my ignore list. And anybody has the right to speak out about him. This is not getting relegated to pm. He needs to leave. He is not welcome here.

Click to collapse



Fair enough, I won't argue with that

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 10, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Sup

Click to collapse



Hey Ronnie... How you doing?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Anyone having objections on Meph's probation please PM me.
> Waiting..

Click to collapse



His probation as in his removal from the probationary list? Little confused now 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Sup guys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes, could I have my name in ICS blue since I'm supa special?


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> His probation as in his removal from the probationary list? Little confused now
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's meant to be confusing. PM for details


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> It's meant to be confusing. PM for details

Click to collapse



PM sent

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Dec 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> yes, could I have my name in ICS blue since I'm supa special?

Click to collapse



How about.... Pink? Oh no, that's reserved for werked. 

With Meph. Well, I'd give him a chance (everyone deserves a chance). On 1 strike rule. 1 strike and out. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm still probationary, don't think I should get involved...


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 10, 2012)

undercover said:


> How about.... Pink? Oh no, that's reserved for werked.
> 
> With Meph. Well, I'd give him a chance (everyone deserves a chance). On 1 strike rule. 1 strike and out.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He had more than one chance, he's said he's leaving twice now. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Dec 10, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> It's meant to be confusing. PM for details

Click to collapse



Why you lil.........

I thought you put him back on it. I had to go back and check. And archangel, he asked to be taken off. Good kid, but i think he took things too personal.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 10, 2012)

Half hour of work left!! Then jeep inspection!!! :victory:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> yes, could I have my name in ICS blue since I'm supa special?

Click to collapse



Sure, but what's the job that you're gonna have? PC enhancer or something? Lol that'd be interesting...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Dec 10, 2012)

undercover said:


> How about.... Pink? Oh no, that's reserved for werked.
> 
> With Meph. Well, I'd give him a chance (everyone deserves a chance). On 1 strike rule. 1 strike and out.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He has had chances. Multiple. It came down to him getting a ban for what he did the last time. And if zelly finds out he is still making trouble he is gone for good.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

alright folks, get ready for a huge rant....






i'll be vacuuming the kitchen...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Why you lil.........
> 
> I thought you put him back on it. I had to go back and check. And archangel, he asked to be taken off. Good kid, but i think he took things too personal.

Click to collapse



Kid? How old is he? Isn't he like a mod or something?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> alright folks, get ready for a huge rant....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Half hour of work left!! Then jeep inspection!!! :victory:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Yaayy!!
Hope everything's fine in the insides 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Dec 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> alright folks, get ready for a huge rant....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where is my thanjs button

And @shakaruzikahn lolololulz haha fck no


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> alright folks, get ready for a huge rant....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats crazy... Why would you even THINK of doing that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Where is my thanjs button
> 
> And @shakaruzikahn lolololulz haha fck no

Click to collapse



Think he was talking about archangel

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Thats crazy... Why would you even THINK of doing that?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



its hardwood in the den, and tile in the kitchen...  we have a special highdllar vacuum for it...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 10, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Kid? How old is he? Isn't he like a mod or something?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes he's a mod, bit touchy from I've read,  and yes he is young from what i understand. He took something that i thought was quite small and blew it out of proportion  and said he wasn't coming back.  Just like to point out i didn't upset him 

Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 10, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Yaayy!!
> Hope everything's fine in the insides
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yep me too 

Then it is negotiation time considering it needs a new battery and a part for the fan control , those are the things the seller told me were wrong, will see if there is any other issues 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Dec 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Where is my thanjs button
> 
> And @shakaruzikahn lolololulz haha fck no

Click to collapse



Please tell me you're joking...

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Please tell me you're joking...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



About what? He thought shahk was referring to meph

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Dec 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> About what? He thought shahk was referring to meph
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No, to him asking where his thanks button is...

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 10, 2012)

trell959 said:


> No, to him asking where his thanks button is...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Oh. He knows it's gone, he was just saying he wished he had it. That's what I read, anyways. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Dec 10, 2012)

Well, he's been off for a bit. Maybe calmed down. It's obviously up to you guys, but I'd give him last last last chance. (me softie) 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 10, 2012)

undercover said:


> Well, he's been off for a bit. Maybe calmed down. It's obviously up to you guys, but I'd give him last last last chance. (me softie)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Honestly, he's had enough chances imo. I don't want any of his drama in here, and if he can't handle taking some jokes the same way everyone else does, he doesn't belong here. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Dec 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Honestly, he's had enough chances imo. I don't want any of his drama in here, and if he can't handle taking some jokes the same way everyone else does, he doesn't belong here.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Fair enough. I had my say.  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Dec 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Honestly, he's had enough chances imo. I don't want any of his drama in here, and if he can't handle taking some jokes the same way everyone else does, he doesn't belong here.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Speak well did you

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 10, 2012)

undercover said:


> Well, he's been off for a bit. Maybe calmed down. It's obviously up to you guys, but I'd give him last last last chance. (me softie)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Im not piping up as i have no say here but I've even defended him staying in this thread 

Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).


----------



## boborone (Dec 10, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Im not piping up as i have no say here but I've even defended him staying in this thread
> 
> Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).

Click to collapse



Dude I have defended him and tried chilling him out via pm when zel was going to ban him after a tyrant he had in the mod request thread. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 10, 2012)

I know I have no say, but  he has had many chances. Only person I had to put on ignore.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi. 
I leave to work two shifts back to back and..... DRAMA! 




Sigh. 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Dec 10, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> I know I have no say, but  he has had many chances. Only person I had to put on ignore.

Click to collapse



That too. Been a registered member a tad over 3 yrs and he's the first I've put on ignore also.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

DO I HAVE TO RANT AGAIN?!






i'm done...  house is clean...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> DO I HAVE TO RANT AGAIN?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That was quick 

Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2012)

Snowflake's birthday is coming! 
She's excited.  (somebird is getting a new playset) 






(my birthday is coming too ) 
Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> DO I HAVE TO RANT AGAIN?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yay? 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> That was quick
> 
> Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).

Click to collapse



been workin on it off and on for hours...  still got the dishes to do...


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 10, 2012)

Boborone. What have I done to the Mafia? Only that one thing. I'm not causing problems again. I was editing the post before anyone even said anything. Stop being butthurt. I learned from my mistake and I just wanna chill and talk to some people. Is that too much to ask of you, to let me talk? Seriously, leave me alone

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake's birthday is coming!
> She's excited.  (somebird is getting a new playset)
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yay for yay...  Get snowflake some special bird treats too...  when ur bday?


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 10, 2012)

Well, he's decided to leave twice of his own accord, and gotten banned shortly after just to come right back again. I don't want to go through it a third time, even though it would most definitely be the last, tbh I'm surprised he hasn't gotten a permaban already. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake's birthday is coming!
> She's excited.  (somebird is getting a new playset)
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Early happy birthday to both of you! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

cant we all just get along?


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Well, he's decided to leave twice of his own accord, and gotten banned shortly after just to come right back again. I don't want to go through it a third time, even though it would most definitely be the last, tbh I'm surprised he hasn't gotten a permaban already.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He is on zel's radar place I would.'t want to be, and of course m_t_m.


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Well, he's decided to leave twice of his own accord, and gotten banned shortly after just to come right back again. I don't want to go through it a third time, even though it would most definitely be the last, tbh I'm surprised he hasn't gotten a permaban already.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Blame the others for talking me into staying...

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Boborone. What have I done to the Mafia? Only that one thing. I'm not causing problems again. I was editing the post before anyone even said anything. Stop being butthurt. I learned from my mistake and I just wanna chill and talk to some people. Is that too much to ask of you, to let me talk? Seriously, leave me alone
> 
> Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If that's your attitude, you might as well leave now because this is going nowhere good. Seriously dude, I don't have anything against you as a person, but for your own good, stop posting here. It just isn't working. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> cant we all just get along?

Click to collapse



Lol. Unfortunately, it doesn't look like it . I don't like drama here any more than the rest of you, which is why I'm trying to keep it to a minimum. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 10, 2012)

Also, yeah. I deserved that last ban. But I've been gone a while and I've learnedcfrom my mistakes. Give me another chance. I fked up and got what I deserved.

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake's birthday is coming!
> She's excited.  (somebird is getting a new playset)
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When's your birthday,  i wanna have ey my pics ready (all clean and not insulting honest) 

Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Yay for yay...  Get snowflake some special bird treats too...  when ur bday?

Click to collapse



My birthday is Christmas. Snowflake's is Jan 15th. 
She's getting:
A new playset 
Nutri bars 
Nutriberries 
Planet pleasures mini stars and balls 
(she'll get similar stuff for Christmas too) 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Also, yeah. I deserved that last ban. But I've been gone a while and I've learnedcfrom my mistakes. Give me another chance. I fked up and got what I deserved.
> 
> Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's what you said last time man. I'm willing to give you another chance if you really want to, but I am extremely skeptical and I don't know how the others will feel about it. No offense to you with anything I've said, just trying to tell it how it is. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Well, he's decided to leave twice of his own accord, and gotten banned shortly after just to come right back again. I don't want to go through it a third time, even though it would most definitely be the last, tbh I'm surprised he hasn't gotten a permaban already.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> That's what you said last time man. I'm willing to give you another chance if you really want to, but I am extremely skeptical and I don't know how the others will feel about it. No offense to you with anything I've said, just trying to tell it how it is.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Guys, I won't do it again. I don't want to be banned. I just wanna have fun.

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Guys, I won't do it again. I don't want to be banned. I just wanna have fun.
> 
> Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse







Sorry jennifer, I had to


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 PM ----------

Did I kill it? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sorry jennifer, I had to
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha...

And nah, was pming beer 

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2012)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hee hee hee 


How are you Proto? 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## boborone (Dec 10, 2012)

Bye meph. Go butthurt somewhere else. It's apparent you're not welcome. Why do you want to be in a place where no one likes you? Just leave like you have said you would many times now. Bye bye sweet cheeks.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hee hee hee
> 
> 
> How are you Proto?
> ...

Click to collapse



Doing good, you? How is Snowflake? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Dec 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hee hee hee
> 
> 
> How are you Proto?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm liking proto moar and erhmaherd gerhd moar

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Dec 10, 2012)

WOW!!! can't this place be drama free for one day? 

Meph..stahp, please stahp   I told you before and I'll tell you again...want to be here, stop the drama, have fun, respect other the same way you want to be respected and lastly...quit trying so hard mate!!


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 10, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> WOW!!! can't this place be drama free for one day?
> 
> Meph..stahp, please stahp   I told you before and I'll tell you again...want to be here, stop the drama, have fun, respect other the same way you want to be respected and lastly...quit trying so hard mate!!

Click to collapse



I wanna stop. Kinda hard when I'm constantly harassed though.

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Doing good, you? How is Snowflake?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



She's good. She's gained a little weight (yay!) she's waiting for Santa Claus and her birthday (spoiled bird is spoiled  
I'm good, busy but good.... 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 10, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I wanna stop. Kinda hard when I'm constantly harassed though.
> 
> Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



In that case, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nobody has been harassing you, we all joke around with each other, and if you can't take that, you should leave before it gets worse, because none of us are going to tiptoe around you. Archangel did the same thing, except he left and didn't come back. If you really feel like that, you need to do the same. Come back when you can handle it, but until then, this obviously isn't the place for you.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> She's good. She's gained a little weight (yay!) she's waiting for Santa Claus and her birthday (spoiled bird is spoiled
> I'm good, busy but good....
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Very happy Snowflake is doing better :highfive:


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm liking proto moar and erhmaherd gerhd moar
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks.jpg 

---------- Post added at 06:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Stop and think about this for a second mate:
> If it was only one person complaining about your behavior...I'd agree with you but you have a number of Senior Members and a couple or more threads that not want you....so, who's the problem?
> Listen Meph....I'm older than you...waaay older than you and really hate wasting my valuable time...don;t make me feel as if I'm wasting it on you mate. Relax, read, reply and quit calling for attention...please.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks.jpg


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 10, 2012)

*Bump*



Mephikun said:


> I wanna stop. Kinda hard when I'm constantly harassed though.
> 
> Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Stop and think about this for a second mate:
If it was only one person complaining about your behavior...I'd agree with you but you have a number of Senior Members and a couple or more threads that not want you....so, who's the problem? 
Listen Meph....I'm older than you...waaay older than you and really hate wasting my valuable time...don't make me feel as if I'm wasting it on you mate. Relax, read, reply and quit calling for attention...please.

Cheers,

PS: PM me about this....no more posting here for now


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 10, 2012)

I miss the thanks button :crying:


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Very happy Snowflake is doing better :highfive:

Click to collapse



Thanks. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 10, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Stop and think about this for a second mate:
> If it was only one person complaining about your behavior...I'd agree with you but you have a number of Senior Members and a couple or more threads that not want you....so, who's the problem?
> Listen Meph....I'm older than you...waaay older than you and really hate wasting my valuable time...don't make me feel as if I'm wasting it on you mate. Relax, read, reply and quit calling for attention...please.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now it looks like I quoted you before you posted


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I miss the thanks button :crying:

Click to collapse



Me too. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 10, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Now it looks like I quoted you before you posted

Click to collapse



Xda trolling the trolls 

Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

I just had an epiphany....  thes best way to eat popeyes chicken is like this...  pull ALL of the skin off...  of however many pieces you're gonna eat...  must resist, dont eat the skin yet...  eat all the chicken first...  then...  the biscuits...  cut em open, butter em up, and put the skin in there...  ill bet that's tasty...


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I just had an epiphany....  thes best way to eat popeyes chicken is like this...  pull ALL of the skin off...  of however many pieces you're gonna eat...  must resist, dont eat the skin yet...  eat all the chicken first...  then...  the biscuits...  cut em open, butter em up, and put the skin in there...  ill bet that's tasty...

Click to collapse



That sounds delicious, I have to try it. :good:


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I just had an epiphany....  thes best way to eat popeyes chicken is like this...  pull ALL of the skin off...  of however many pieces you're gonna eat...  must resist, dont eat the skin yet...  eat all the chicken first...  then...  the biscuits...  cut em open, butter em up, and put the skin in there...  ill bet that's tasty...

Click to collapse







I'll have to go three towns over to get Popeyes.... But it could be worth it. 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Where is my thanjs button
> 
> And @shakaruzikahn lolololulz haha fck no

Click to collapse




 And lol that's a funny way of spelling my name... 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Yay for yay...  Get snowflake some special bird treats too...  when ur bday?

Click to collapse



My birthday is Christmas. Snowflake's is Jan 15th. 
She's getting:
A new playset 
Nutri bars 
Nutriberries 
Planet pleasures mini stars and balls 
(she'll get similar stuff for Christmas too) 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 10, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> And lol that's a funny way of spelling my name...
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



See my post. He thought you were talking about Meph being a mod.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2012)

I posted that post about my (and Snowflake's) birthday awhile ago (more than twenty minutes) and it's showing up as I posted it seven minutes ago 
Maybe I should stop switching phones.... It's confusing Tapatalk 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Dec 10, 2012)

Ha. I just realised that thread name is great for the Drama series. And contents fit well. We just need to get some killings now. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 10, 2012)

undercover said:


> Ha. I just realised that thread name is great for the Drama series. And contents fit well. We just need to get some killings now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wut? 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I posted that post about my (and Snowflake's) birthday awhile ago (more than twenty minutes) and it's showing up as I posted it seven minutes ago
> Maybe I should stop switching phones.... It's confusing Tapatalk
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Yeah, I was wondering why you had posted it again, but it's gone from the original spot. I are confused now.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> See my post. He thought you were talking about Meph being a mod.

Click to collapse



Oh I see... But meph a mod!? That's something really funny... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Wut?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Tl;Dr version :
Too much drama  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Yeah, I was wondering why you had posted it again, but it's gone from the original spot. I are confused now.

Click to collapse



I didn't post it again. 
Confused tapatalk app is confused.... and so am I 
I guess that makes three of us. 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I didn't post it again.
> Confused tapatalk app is confused.... and so am I
> I guess that makes three of us.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I thought you'd posted it twice.  Freaky thread is freaky 

Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I didn't post it again.
> Confused tapatalk app is confused.... and so am I
> I guess that makes three of us.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Make it four. I'm confused why you are confused. 
Back to kitties




Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I thought you'd posted it twice.  Freaky thread is freaky
> 
> Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 11, 2012)

undercover said:


> Make it four. I'm confused why you are confused.
> Back to kitties
> View attachment 1553282
> View attachment 1553284
> ...

Click to collapse



Cute kitten is cute :thumbup:


...I miss my cat... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 11, 2012)

Going to have the jeep this week!!!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I just had an epiphany....  thes best way to eat popeyes chicken is like this...  pull ALL of the skin off...  of however many pieces you're gonna eat...  must resist, dont eat the skin yet...  eat all the chicken first...  then...  the biscuits...  cut em open, butter em up, and put the skin in there...  ill bet that's tasty...

Click to collapse



That's the way I do it..... BOOYAHHHH


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Cute kitten is cute :thumbup:
> 
> 
> ...I miss my cat...
> ...

Click to collapse



She's gone fat and furry before winter. Well soft, and looks like a fur ball 
I'm more of a dog person (a lot more interaction) but it's fun having her around  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Going to have the jeep this week!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



:good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good:

My insurance goes up tomorrow


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 11, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> :good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good:

Click to collapse



Yep I am excited, my first car I am paying for by myself  scary but exciting 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

Love both song and video 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fllDB3FK7pI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Song just seems to put me in the trance 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

werked said:


> That's the way I do it..... BOOYAHHHH

Click to collapse



great minds think alike....

skipped over posts, gotta go learn to be sober...

25th BD?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> great minds think alike....
> 
> skipped over posts, gotta go learn to be sober...
> 
> 25th BD?

Click to collapse



Yup. December 25th. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> skipped over posts, gotta go learn to be sober...

Click to collapse



You  can do it


----------



## trell959 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello young ladies, and men.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 11, 2012)

undercover said:


> She's gone fat and furry before winter. Well soft, and looks like a fur ball
> I'm more of a dog person (a lot more interaction) but it's fun having her around
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice... They look so awesomely cute when they are like extra extra fat 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 03:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 AM ----------




trell959 said:


> Hello young ladies, and men.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Sup trell

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi trell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 11, 2012)

Cheers mafia!!
an appropriate beer for the occasion!! 






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hello young ladies, and men.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Hey trell

---------- Post added at 08:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Cheers mafia!!
> an appropriate beer for the occasion!!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Blurry pic is blurry


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Hey trell
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



See edit 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 06:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------

Disney movies are making there way on Netflix  they already have 6 good Disney movies on there!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Dec 11, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Sup trell
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Hello 






werked said:


> Hi trell.

Click to collapse




Yo. 






prototype7 said:


> Hey trell

Click to collapse




Hey man. 






BeerChameleon said:


> See edit
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Hey David, you check out the jeep?

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya as stated a couple pages ago 

Going to own it this week 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

oh my sweet baby jesus i hate aa with a passion...  im done...  i go in there in in the greatest mood and come out feeling like crap cause all they are is a buncha negative wanna-be-preachers...  i've completed my 6 months...   ima tell him wed, look im done, i help up my end of the bargain, now lets cut this crap out...  you already got my balls in a vice, and get money from me every month...  lets leave it at that please...

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------


----------



## trell959 (Dec 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya as stated a couple pages ago
> 
> Going to own it this week
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Sounds good!  did you get my Xbox message?

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sounds good!  did you get my Xbox message?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



I did and sucks man 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm gonna start my own group...  Alcoholics Unite...  I'll start a webpage and everything...  even have chips minted...  we can hang out on skype or google...  i'll start a forum too...  For every group there must be an opposing group...  I have found my calling...


----------



## trell959 (Dec 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm gonna start my own group...  Alcoholics Unite...  I'll start a webpage and everything...  even have chips minted...  we can hang out on skype or google...  i'll start a forum too...  For every group there must be an opposing group...  I have found my calling...

Click to collapse



Can I be a mod? (Serious question)

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Can I be a mod? (Serious question)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Me too?!  I'm not an alcoholic but I play one on weekends.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Can I be a mod? (Serious question)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse





werked said:


> Me too?!  I'm not an alcoholic but I play one on weekends.

Click to collapse



How about an Admin....?


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> How about an Admin....?

Click to collapse



Hmmm, ok.


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 11, 2012)

Trell! I'm back 

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Dec 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> How about an Admin....?

Click to collapse




I'm not alcoholic, but I'm really good with people, and can get crazy at party's of drunk :beer:


Sent from my Nexus 4

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Trell! I'm back
> 
> Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Meph! I don't know what happened, and I don't think I want to know. Glad to see you back. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm not alcoholic, but I'm really good with people, and can get crazy at party's of drunk :beer:
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



You're in...  I don't feel like making my own forum so I think I'll just SQL hack an existing one and take it over...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> You're in...  I don't feel like making my own forum so I think I'll just SQL hack an existing one and take it over...

Click to collapse



Admin for me too? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Admin for me too?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Absolutely...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm not alcoholic, but I'm really good with people, and can get crazy at party's of drunk :beer:
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope you don't. Thanks man 

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm gonna start my own group...  Alcoholics Unite...  I'll start a webpage and everything...  even have chips minted...  we can hang out on skype or google...  i'll start a forum too...  For every group there must be an opposing group...  I have found my calling...

Click to collapse



Am I in?
Snowflake is too young to drink. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Absolutely...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Am I in?
> Snowflake is too young to drink.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Of course you're in...  Now I just need to find an oversees forum to hack and relocate it's domain...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 11, 2012)

Watching and streaming  TED, 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

What kinda forum would that be without me??  I wants in!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> You're in...  I don't feel like making my own forum so I think I'll just SQL hack an existing one and take it over...

Click to collapse



^Wow... Amazing stuff right there...

Can I be admin too lol?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What kinda forum would that be without me??  I wants in!
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Of course you're in man...  Everyone's in...  Except Meph, he's underage...


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

Sup skinny


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Of course you're in man...  Everyone's in...  Except Meph, he's underage...

Click to collapse



And a crybaby.



Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> ^Wow... Amazing stuff right there...
> 
> Can I be admin too lol?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



We're all gonna be admins...  The site will need much restructuring from what it started as....  NOOB bashing is 100% tolerated...  and so are expletives...  and illegal softwares...


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

Group hug


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What kinda forum would that be without me??  I wants in!
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Hi SD. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi SD.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Hello hello BD, Snowflake and family.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

werked said:


> Group hug

Click to collapse









That van in the back just needs to be completely blacked out with double-layer 5% tint, and sign that says "Free Candy" and it will officially be the work van by day, child molester mobile by night...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> We're all gonna be admins...  The site will need much restructuring from what it started as....  NOOB bashing is 100% tolerated...  and so are expletives...  and illegal softwares...

Click to collapse



That will DEFINITELY be some interesting forum right there...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey skinny! Also ted is pretty funny so far 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> That will DEFINITELY be some interesting forum right there...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Just gotta find the right forum with a less than secure database...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey skinny! Also ted is pretty funny so far
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Sup David!

Also, werked and shah...:beer::beer::beer:

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sup David!
> 
> Also, werked and shah...:beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Hey skinny! How you doing? You missed the drama didn't you? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Hey skinny! How you doing? You missed the drama didn't you?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No, I lurked off and on all day.  I thought is was best I not intervene.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No, I lurked off and on all day.  I thought is was best I not intervene.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



And here I was, thinking Russians are sneaky (Snatch reference). 

Heya Skinny. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No, I lurked off and on all day.  I thought is was best I not intervene.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I was also lurking... With popcorn of course! 


How'd your day go?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 05:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 AM ----------

Okay I'm retiring for the night... Night everyone 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 11, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> I was also lurking... With popcorn of course!
> 
> 
> How'd your day go?
> ...

Click to collapse



Night.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

undercover said:


> And here I was, thinking Russians are sneaky (Snatch reference).
> 
> Heya Skinny.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Waasup buddy.







shahrukhraza said:


> I was also lurking... With popcorn of course!
> 
> 
> How'd your day go?
> ...

Click to collapse



Ni-nite shah!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 08:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------

I'll be back in a bit...gotta get spaghetti and meatball into bed.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Waasup buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not much Skinny. Finishing my night shift in 3h and going straight to bed. So for another 3h I'll be lurking here.  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

I've always had this weird idea in my head...  if there was a pill you could take, and you would only have to take a crap or piss once a week would u take it?  The only catch is, you better have a good hour, hour and a half on your hands...  cause you're gonna be full of all kinds of sh!t...


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I've always had this weird idea in my head...  if there was a pill you could take, and you would only have to take a crap or piss once a week would u take it?  The only catch is, you better have a good hour, hour and a half on your hands...  cause you're gonna be full of all kinds of sh!t...

Click to collapse



No. I'm one of those that takes his time to do this business, so that would mean that I would have to sacrifice like half a day for that. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm gonna attempt to grab a few hours of shut eye ....I'll be back later ( if something stupid doesn't happen at work...   )

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey guys 

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse












Jk, sup.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Jk, sup.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



NM. You? 

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

I would like to introduce you all to the greatest XDA username EVER

Click Me


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

Ok, I've mentioned this before but now I really need to make a decision. 
I'm buying a tablet for someone for Christmas.... I want it to be the best or as close as I can get. They don't care about the whole apples better crap however I doubt they have ever heard of the nexus 10. Spec wise the nexus 10 is right up there with the ipad 4. I just don't know which to get.... Even thought about getting a refurbished ipad 3....but I could get the ipad 4 for just 100 more bucks. I'm sick of reading.... I have to make a decision or else I risk not having it by Christmas. :banghead::banghead: Help, please.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

werked said:


> Ok, I've mentioned this before but now I really need to make a decision.
> I'm buying a tablet for someone for Christmas.... I want it to be the best or as close as I can get. They don't care about the whole apples better crap however I doubt they have ever heard of the nexus 10. Spec wise the nexus 10 is right up there with the ipad 4. I just don't know which to get.... Even thought about getting a refurbished ipad 3....but I could get the ipad 4 for just 100 more bucks. I'm sick of reading.... I have to make a decision or else I risk not having it by Christmas. :banghead::banghead: Help, please.

Click to collapse



Screw that.  The unrated version of Anchorman.  That should do it. :silly:

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I would like to introduce you all to the greatest XDA username EVER
> 
> Click Me

Click to collapse



Lol...







werked said:


> Ok, I've mentioned this before but now I really need to make a decision.
> I'm buying a tablet for someone for Christmas.... I want it to be the best or as close as I can get. They don't care about the whole apples better crap however I doubt they have ever heard of the nexus 10. Spec wise the nexus 10 is right up there with the ipad 4. I just don't know which to get.... Even thought about getting a refurbished ipad 3....but I could get the ipad 4 for just 100 more bucks. I'm sick of reading.... I have to make a decision or else I risk not having it by Christmas. :banghead::banghead: Help, please.

Click to collapse



Nexus 10... or a refurbished iPad 3

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

werked said:


> Ok, I've mentioned this before but now I really need to make a decision.
> I'm buying a tablet for someone for Christmas.... I want it to be the best or as close as I can get. They don't care about the whole apples better crap however I doubt they have ever heard of the nexus 10. Spec wise the nexus 10 is right up there with the ipad 4. I just don't know which to get.... Even thought about getting a refurbished ipad 3....but I could get the ipad 4 for just 100 more bucks. I'm sick of reading.... I have to make a decision or else I risk not having it by Christmas. :banghead::banghead: Help, please.

Click to collapse



I'll be honest with you...  my niece has an iPad original and it's still fun to play with...  Yes it goes against the rules, of 'Hate Apple, they lock it down' but an iPad is a solid device....

If you were to go with Android...  Nexus 10 or Transformer TF700T


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'll be honest with you...  my niece has an iPad original and it's still fun to play with...  Yes it goes against the rules, of 'Hate Apple, they lock it down' but an iPad is a solid device....
> 
> If you were to go with Android...  Nexus 10 or Transformer TF700T

Click to collapse



Honestly I kinda like both OSes. Android more of course. 

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Honestly I kinda like both OSes. Android more of course.
> 
> Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Huh?


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for nothing.. 
Seriously tho.... I've gotten nowhere. :banghead:


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Huh?

Click to collapse



I like iOS and Android. Android more

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

werked said:


> Thanks for nothing..
> Seriously tho.... I've gotten nowhere. :banghead:

Click to collapse



Werked...  I follow every device there is...  Get the best iPad you can...  or if you want Android, a TF700T, or Nexus 10...


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Werked...  I follow every device there is...  Get the best iPad you can...  or if you want Android, a TF700T, or Nexus 10...

Click to collapse



Ok, thanks. 
So, it's either the ipad 4 or the nexus 10.  I should just flip a coin.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

werked said:


> Ok, thanks.
> So, it's either the ipad 4 or the nexus 10.  I should just flip a coin.

Click to collapse



Here ya go...

http://8ball.tridelphia.net/


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> http://8ball.tridelphia.net/

Click to collapse



Hmmm,  i'm a little skeptical due to this response. Wrong answer.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

werked said:


> Hmmm,  i'm a little skeptical due to this response. Wrong answer.

Click to collapse



Worked for me...


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I would like to introduce you all to the greatest XDA username EVER
> 
> Click Me

Click to collapse



I though my was greatest.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 11, 2012)

undercover said:


> I though my was greatest....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi tinky

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Hi tinky
> 
> Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi there... How did you know it was me? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 11, 2012)

undercover said:


> Hi there... How did you know it was me?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The avatar and my past quotes of your posts.

But mainly the avatar 

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> The avatar and my past quotes of your posts.
> 
> But mainly the avatar
> 
> Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Maybe I'm impersonating him.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 11, 2012)

undercover said:


> Maybe I'm impersonating him....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Could be


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 11, 2012)

Doomsday Preppers.

Greatest. Show. Ever. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Doomsday Preppers.
> 
> Greatest. Show. Ever.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Pretty good yes


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Doomsday Preppers.
> 
> Greatest. Show. Ever.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I especially like how they tell n show the whole world where they are. I do watch it though. There is some useful info.... Just have to weed out the junk.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Doomsday Preppers.
> 
> Greatest. Show. Ever.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



You spelled Hoarders wrong.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

<=SweetBabyJesus=> said:


> hey guys im new here!  what is this thread about?

Click to collapse



It's about to rain down on you some fierce mother f'n rule enforcement against you noobs.  GTFO nao.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

<=SweetBabyJesus=> said:


> hey guys im new here!  what is this thread about?

Click to collapse



dude...  GTFO...


----------



## a.cid (Dec 11, 2012)

Multi-quote fail coming up!



jugg1es said:


> Did the muffins videos not cheer you up? If not, what would?
> 
> Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).

Click to collapse



What muffins video?

@werked - get the newer ipad, it is good (excellent, actually) for people who aren't exactly tech savvy :thumbup:

@quasi - me too!
I already am at ingress forums (along with quantamfoam, simonTS and juggles), wrote up the rules there 
That's what I gtalked you bout, qf needed some help...

@bd - you is jesus?! 

@beerchameleon - congrats on the jeep!

@skinny - ssup man?

This Friday, I'm meeting more people from XDA! Yippie!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Multi-quote fail coming up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



More of the same sir.  Just fending off noobs.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

Good morning mafia,  how is everyone.  It's brass monkeys here 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning mafia,  how is everyone.  It's brass monkeys here
> 
> "Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."

Click to collapse



I like your daily sig quote changes Juggles....always something new.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I like your daily sig quote changes Juggles....always something new.

Click to collapse



Cheers I've got enough to last me a few months 

@ a.cid check out the muffins tot videos, two down lots to go 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Cheers I've got enough to last me a few months
> 
> @ a.cid check out the muffins tot videos, two down lots to go
> 
> "Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."

Click to collapse



I could probably do the same, but LordManhattan killed it with Jaszek,  I can't bring myself to change it.


----------



## a.cid (Dec 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Cheers I've got enough to last me a few months
> 
> @ a.cid check out the muffins tot videos, two down lots to go
> 
> "Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."

Click to collapse



Meh, that thread moves too darn fast...I barely even read it nowadays...
It reminds me of the epic spam fests of here...2000 posts in a day and counting...
Tot?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Meh, that thread moves too darn fast...I barely even read it nowadays...
> It reminds me of the epic spam fests of here...2000 posts in a day and counting...
> Tot?

Click to collapse



yet at times, this thread moves just as fast.  are you a masochist?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

<=SweetBabyJesus=> said:


> I just got me an android

Click to collapse



and?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

@skinny,  can't hang out mate everyone still in bed and I've gotta leave for work in an hour.  Emma wont get up and chops is still asleep 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."

---------- Post added at 10:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 AM ----------

@ a.cid http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35226594

[Chi Delta Alpha ΧΔΑ Frat House]  Tasks of Trust Now Here, See Post #8000!

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

hangout in progress...


----------



## a.cid (Dec 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> yet at times, this thread moves just as fast.  are you a masochist?

Click to collapse



Nah, sadist ftw!
I even think I have a disorder 

Those videos gotta wait, my internet, as always, sucks...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 11, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Pretty good yes

Click to collapse



I'll admit, some of them are hilarious.



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You spelled Hoarders wrong.

Click to collapse



-_-


werked said:


> I especially like how they tell n show the whole world where they are. I do watch it though. There is some useful info.... Just have to weed out the junk.

Click to collapse



The show talks in the first season how the only two types of people to survive will be the "independent communities" and the "killing machine-type marauders".

Since I don't have room for 2000lbs+ of food and 10000 gallons of water, I guess it's time to refurbish, and rebuild my arsenal. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> @skinny,  can't hang out mate everyone still in bed and I've gotta leave for work in an hour.  Emma wont get up and chops is still asleep
> 
> "Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it's all good.  forgot it's already wednesday morning for you.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

<=SweetBabyJesus=> said:


> i tried to load some softwares onto it and it wont boot

Click to collapse



Your mom tried that, but when it came time for you to load, you fell out, head first straight to the floor, and now these are the kinds of questions you ask.

So now,I emplore you,GTFO.  Like fer reals.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

;35295820 said:
			
		

> i tried to load some softwares onto it and it wont boot

Click to collapse



You really are in the wrong place you know,  you shouldn't even be in ot my advice is to run now before a mod claims your posts.  Whilst your at it this will make interesting reading http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847

10-Post Warning

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

well this is fun...


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Since I don't have room for 2000lbs+ of food and 10000 gallons of water, I guess it's time to refurbish, and rebuild my arsenal..

Click to collapse



I need to sell some of my arsenal


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

<=SweetBabyJesus=> said:


> but i have a zenithink zt-180 and i dont know where to look can anyone help?

Click to collapse



this thing?

http://www.dhgate.com/p-ff8080812f7...da-josh|QL||&gclid=CO2499nzkbQCFXCmPAodumkAnA

you coulda got a nexus 7 for that price but u bought AND bricked your zenithink....  good job buddy...  i would say gtfo, but this is just too much fun...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> this thing?
> 
> http://www.dhgate.com/p-ff8080812f7...da-josh|QL||&gclid=CO2499nzkbQCFXCmPAodumkAnA
> 
> you coulda got a nexus 7 for that price but u bought AND bricked your zenithink....  good job buddy...  i would say gtfo, but this is just too much fun...

Click to collapse



Dont spoonfeed the noob.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 11, 2012)

;35296061 said:
			
		

> but i have a zenithink zt-180 and i dont know where to look can anyone help?

Click to collapse



Trolling troll is a serious troll.

Please leave now. Don't bother us with stupidity. If you're going to ask questions about support, go to the proper area of this site and ask.

Sincerely,
Jase

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Trolling troll is a serious troll.
> 
> Please leave now. Don't bother us with stupidity. If you're going to ask questions about support, go to the proper area of this site and ask.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wurd.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

is it the fact that i was a supermod for 2 yrs on a different site that i dont get along with some of them or is it just the mod...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> is it the fact that i was a supermod for 2 yrs on a different site that i dont get along with some of them or is it just the mod...

Click to collapse



Maybe it's just that you can be a grumpy toad at times 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Maybe it's just that you can be a grumpy toad at times
> 
> "Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."

Click to collapse



ill add that to the list as well...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

;35296061 said:
			
		

> but i have a zenithink zt-180 and i dont know where to look can anyone help?

Click to collapse



Should have brought a nexus,  that's not even worth rooting,  even my archos is better than that 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."

---------- Post added at 10:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 AM ----------

Right I'm off to work,  catch up in a couple of hours 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Should have brought a nexus,  that's not even worth rooting,  even my archos is better than that
> 
> "Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



eh,ignore him, and he'll go away.


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

Trololol. *highfive *


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

werked said:


> Trololol. *highfive *

Click to collapse



Hi.


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hi.

Click to collapse



Well hey there cowboy


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

werked said:


> Well hey there cowboy

Click to collapse



m'lady.


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

3 more hours.  Also, Friday morning I'm gonna snap a pic of what comes up over the horizon here where I work. If I don't forget.... So I can share it with y'all.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

werked said:


> 3 more hours.  Also, Friday morning I'm gonna snap a pic of what comes up over the horizon here where I work. If I don't forget.... So I can share it with y'all.

Click to collapse



it better be you, because you light up my life.


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> it better be you, because you light up my life.

Click to collapse



Awwwwww, sweet cheeks.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

werked said:


> Awwwwww, sweet cheeks.

Click to collapse



well, here i am, all blushing and sh*t.


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> well, here i am, all blushing and sh*t.

Click to collapse



^^^^
This made me think of this....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 11, 2012)

werked said:


> Trololol. *highfive *

Click to collapse




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hi.

Click to collapse




werked said:


> Well hey there cowboy

Click to collapse




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> m'lady.

Click to collapse




werked said:


> 3 more hours.  Also, Friday morning I'm gonna snap a pic of what comes up over the horizon here where I work. If I don't forget.... So I can share it with y'all.

Click to collapse




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> it better be you, because you light up my life.

Click to collapse




werked said:


> Awwwwww, sweet cheeks.

Click to collapse




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> well, here i am, all blushing and sh*t.

Click to collapse



-_-

*barf*

Get a hotel room you two.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

And you'll never guess what I'm wearing, werked.






$9 pajama pants, Sanuk's, and a $300 jacket.  I like to think I'm truly a mystery to you people.

---------- Post added at 01:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 AM ----------




jaseglenn4 said:


> -_-
> 
> *barf*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



when you put it that way, you should be congratulating us on our 5th kid.:highfive:

---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 AM ----------




werked said:


> ^^^^
> This made me think of this....

Click to collapse



you know me so well.


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And you'll never guess what I'm wearing, werked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You did it.... It's dead. 

---------- Post added at 06:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:02 AM ----------

Teh moon


----------



## cascabel (Dec 11, 2012)

morning everyone.  

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 11, 2012)

Morning everyone

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 11, 2012)

Morning guys 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

Mornin, cas, proto and Shah.... And everyone else.


----------



## trell959 (Dec 11, 2012)

Morning everyone.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

Afternoon peoples 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

yarrr, i be awake...


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 11, 2012)

Morning everybodi


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

Hiya Tony, quasi 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 11, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Morning everybodi

Click to collapse



To answer your question "2"


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 11, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> To answer your question "2"

Click to collapse



actually 8


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 11, 2012)

People: want to hit your head on trees? Want to look like an idiot by walking and not looking where you're going? Want to get ran over? Want to empty your phone's battery in no time? 

Then.. ingress is for you 

Sent from the brick


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> People: want to hit your head on trees? Want to look like an idiot by walking and not looking where you're going? Want to get ran over? Want to empty your phone's battery in no time?
> 
> Then.. ingress is for you
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse








"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> People: want to hit your head on trees? Want to look like an idiot by walking and not looking where you're going? Want to get ran over? Want to empty your phone's battery in no time?
> 
> Then.. ingress is for you
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



I'm not sure I understand Ingress  Haven't played but their ad doesn't explain much


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm not sure I understand Ingress  Haven't played but their ad doesn't explain much

Click to collapse



Do you know what geocaching is? It's bit like that for the digital age 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> yarrr, i be awake...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, me too, matey.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

Anyone know how to BIOS hack?  I have a hacked BIOS for G75vw but it's for the model with the 660m and I have the 670m...  I need to remove the vbios...  anyone know how to open the .bin file and do that?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 11, 2012)

Morning skinny, quasi and Mafia

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning skinny, quasi and Mafia
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Yello

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Do you know what geocaching is? It's bit like that for the digital age
> 
> "Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."

Click to collapse



Ahhh , Fair enough 
& 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.supersonic.tgssr&rdid=com.supersonic.tgssr&rdot=1


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yello
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Tello 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Anyone know how to BIOS hack?  I have a hacked BIOS for G75vw but it's for the model with the 660m and I have the 670m...  I need to remove the vbios...  anyone know how to open the .bin file and do that?

Click to collapse



Erm,  no.  Don't most people here ask you those sorts of questions 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Tello
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Mello

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

undercover said:


> Mello
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And back to yello 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> And back to yello
> 
> "Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."

Click to collapse



Way to ruin it


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 11, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> People: want to hit your head on trees? Want to look like an idiot by walking and not looking where you're going? Want to get ran over? Want to empty your phone's battery in no time?
> 
> Then.. ingress is for you
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



sounds like you need a shot of da sugar


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Way to ruin it

Click to collapse



Jello 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Jello
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pillow 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 11, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> sounds like you need a shot of da sugar

Click to collapse








Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Hello Snowflake and BD 

How are you doing/feeling bd?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 11, 2012)

Afternoon guys... So bored in school...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Afternoon guys... So bored in school...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That reminds me that I should be happy that I'm atleast being paid to be bored right now.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That reminds me that I should be happy that I'm atleast being paid to be bored right now.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Yes you should be... I'm being forced here!! HELP!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Yes you should be... I'm being forced here!! HELP!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I wish I could help dude.




In the meantime, I found my happy place....finally....






Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Yes you should be... I'm being forced here!! HELP!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I so wish I could go back to the "boring" school. Amount of fun we had..... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

I'd love to go back to school,  trouble is i don't think they would have me back.  I got speed from doing the classes i wanted to do 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 11, 2012)

Was too long ago for me to remeber lol


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hello Snowflake and BD
> 
> How are you doing/feeling bd?

Click to collapse



Hi BC. I'm busy at work and I have a migraine. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey Ronnie, Bd 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hey Ronnie, Bd
> 
> "Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."

Click to collapse



Hi. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



You've got some tablets i take it,  can't you take half hour to hide in dark room 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hey Ronnie, Bd
> 
> "Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."

Click to collapse



Sup


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi BC. I'm busy at work and I have a migraine.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Is migraine work related? If so u sound like you need a new job as you have them a lot 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> You've got some tablets i take it,  can't you take half hour to hide in dark room
> 
> "Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."

Click to collapse



Yeah. I'm going home now. (I only live eight blocks from the downtown office) I won't take pills at work. (other than advil or excedrin (which doesn't work for me anyway) 
Thanks for your concern. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 11, 2012)

Are we talking college/university or lower grades? I miss both


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

I did college for a month,  minimum time needed to pass my higher maths.  Then i went straight into working

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

YAY!!!!! I;ve unlocked my BIOS!!!!


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 11, 2012)

undercover said:


> I so wish I could go back to the "boring" school. Amount of fun we had.....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well of course we have fun but the class it self........ 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Well of course we have fun but the class it self........
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It's up to you to decide if classes are the little bit between fun, or little bit of fun is between the classes. I chose the former. 

Quasi, yay! Have fun. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 11, 2012)

undercover said:


> It's up to you to decide if classes are the little bit between fun, or little bit of fun is between the classes. I chose the former.
> 
> Quasi, yay! Have fun.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Great way to think of it. How's everyone doing? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

must...  have...  more...  after raid-0, its a repaste with a 3840qm, and OC CPU and GPU...  desktops beware...  i dont think i can call this a store-bought laptop anymore...  its my beast...  it loads chrome really fast lmao

---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 PM ----------

why does the thread die everytime i post....

i dont wanna cwean the house again...  sigh....


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm just going to leave this right here..... :silly:
http://www.xda-developers.com/andro...12-interviews-and-silliness-xda-developer-tv/


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

Stop advertising yourself 

I enjoyed the video. Would have liked a bit more talk about developers themselves though. 
How much they pay you as SM? 
What's the ETA for the answer? 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 11, 2012)

undercover said:


> Stop advertising yourself
> 
> I enjoyed the video. Would have liked a bit more talk about developers themselves though.
> How much they pay you as SM?
> ...

Click to collapse



I shall advertise meself as much as I wantz mate....don't hate the player, hate the game!! :silly:

S.M: $9001
ETA: East Troll Association 

Any more questions?


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I shall advertise meself as much as I wantz mate....don't hate the player, hate the game!! :silly:
> 
> S.M: $9001
> ETA: East Troll Association
> ...

Click to collapse



What the address of WTA? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 11, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I shall advertise meself as much as I wantz mate....don't hate the player, hate the game!! :silly:
> 
> S.M: $9001
> ETA: East Troll Association
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome salary for doing nothing productive 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I'm just going to leave this right here..... :silly:
> http://www.xda-developers.com/andro...12-interviews-and-silliness-xda-developer-tv/

Click to collapse



Shameless self promotion,  I'm sure we could have found it without you.  Good video as undercover said,  would have been nice to learn more. about the devs.  :thumbup:

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

Must. Have. Coffee. 
Mornin.... Erm, afternoon.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 11, 2012)

Did I see a "Help Wanted" sign out front?


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Did I see a "Help Wanted" sign out front?

Click to collapse



Nope. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey hey werked

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

Sitting here thinking.... I sure hope I get a banana. I loves you guys and hope teh mafia feels the same about me. I shall wear it proudly if and when it is bestowed upon me.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 11, 2012)

werked said:


> Sitting here thinking.... I sure hope I get a banana. I loves you guys and hope teh mafia feels the same about me. I shall wear it proudly if and when it is bestowed upon me.

Click to collapse



If I had a vote I would say hell yeah


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 11, 2012)

undercover said:


> It's up to you to decide if classes are the little bit between fun, or little bit of fun is between the classes. I chose the former.
> 
> Quasi, yay! Have fun.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Okiee...

Hey everyone... And werked what does this banana you talk about mean 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 AM ----------




shahrukhraza said:


> Okiee...
> 
> Hey everyone... And werked what does this banana you talk about mean
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



EDIT: And I pressed quote not modify... I'm definitely going crazy... I'll be back in a bit 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

werked said:


> Sitting here thinking.... I sure hope I get a banana. I loves you guys and hope teh mafia feels the same about me. I shall wear it proudly if and when it is bestowed upon me.

Click to collapse



Ooooh bananas,  i forgot about the bananas.  Don't see them in the app, i just like it here. Hope you get one werked

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> If I had a vote I would say hell yeah

Click to collapse



Thanks, Ronnie. Same goes for you bud!! :beer:







shahrukhraza said:


> Okiee...
> 
> Hey everyone... And werked what does this banana you talk about mean
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oooo, be glad you caught that cuz I woulda trolled you this much ((**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**)) 

---------- Post added at 05:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Ooooh bananas,  i forgot about the bananas.  Don't see them in the app, i just like it here. Hope you get one werked
> 
> "Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."

Click to collapse



Time for u to start campaigning for a probie slot, don't ya think....


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 11, 2012)

Ow.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 11, 2012)

werked said:


> Thanks, Ronnie. Same goes for you bud!! :beer:
> 
> Oooo, be glad you caught that cuz I woulda trolled you this much ((**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**))
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ty oldest


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

werked said:


> Thanks, Ronnie. Same goes for you bud!! :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sent pm to Dexter yesterday and asked if anyone had objections,  got a good response.  I get a feeling Bd isn't sure though as she didn't say anything 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ow.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



How's the migraine,  eased off any? 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Sent pm to Dexter yesterday and asked if anyone had objections,  got a good response.  I get a feeling Bd isn't sure though as she didn't say anything
> 
> "Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."

Click to collapse



Didn't say anything about what? I received no pm.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

feel aight BD?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Didn't say anything about what? I received no pm.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Asked openly on the thread,  you might have missed it. 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> How's the migraine,  eased off any?
> 
> "Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."

Click to collapse



A little. I didn't lose my vision this time. It's not one of "those" migraines at least. :thumbup:
Thank you for asking and for your concern. 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ow.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Hope the migraine eases soon BD. 







ronnie498 said:


> Ty oldest

Click to collapse











Quasimodem said:


>

Click to collapse



Hiya mate (lol, I've always wanted to say that).


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> A little. I didn't lose my vision this time. It's not one of "those" migraines at least. :thumbup:
> Thank you for asking and for your concern.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



My better half gets them quite regular,  i understand how debilitating and painful they can get. 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Asked openly on the thread,  you might have missed it.
> 
> "Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."

Click to collapse



I definitely missed it. 
I have no problem with you. Just don't talk badly about "snowflake time" (or Snowflake, because She's awesome and a little nerdy bird) and we'll get along fine.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

werked said:


> Hiya mate (lol, I've always wanted to say that).

Click to collapse



Are we going Australian or Pirate?  Full starboard mate...

---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------

Hope ya feel better BD...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I definitely missed it.
> I have no problem with you. Just don't talk badly about "snowflake time" (or Snowflake, because She's awesome and a little nerdy bird) and we'll get along fine.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I appreciate that and I'm glad we are back on a somewhat even keel.  

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

Well I'm almost done cleaning the house again...  didn't I do this yesterday?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> A little. I didn't lose my vision this time. It's not one of "those" migraines at least. :thumbup:
> Thank you for asking and for your concern.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Hiya BD. Good to see that you don't have "that" migraine... Hope your normal one gets better too :thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Well I'm almost done cleaning the house again...  didn't I do this yesterday?

Click to collapse



No,  you just imagined it 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> No,  you just imagined it
> 
> "Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."

Click to collapse



I wish...  my punishment for being home all the time... clean other people's mess...


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Are we going Australian or Pirate?  Full starboard mate...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------
> 
> Hope ya feel better BD...

Click to collapse



Australian, I guess. Maybe next time I'll go pirate and preface it with arrrghhhh.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 11, 2012)

Getting the jeep Thursday afternoon!!! Funds will arrive then  next I have to get the little things fixed and extended warranty and  pics soon!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Well I'm almost done cleaning the house again...  didn't I do this yesterday?

Click to collapse



Should be supa dupa easy today.... Seeing as you just did it yesterday.  Are you rewarded with skittles every time you clean??


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Getting the jeep Thursday afternoon!!! Funds will arrive then  next I have to get the little things fixed and extended warranty and  pics soon!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Can't wait for pics!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Shameless self promotion,  I'm sure we could have found it without you.  Good video as undercover said,  would have been nice to learn more. about the devs.  :thumbup:
> 
> "Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."

Click to collapse



Well...as per the video's title..it was about the silliness of the whole thing. If you want to know more about the devs, I do believe there are more vids on the XDA channel with interviews, I hope


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 11, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Hiya BD. Good to see that you don't have "that" migraine... Hope your normal one gets better too :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hi. How are you?
Thank you. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Well...as per the video's title..it was about the silliness of the whole thing. If you want to know more about the devs, I do believe there are more vids on the XDA channel with interviews, I hope

Click to collapse



I have slowly been going through the xda videos as and when i find the time, i really like the unboxing vids very informative 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 11, 2012)

Someone hates my desktop. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Someone hates my desktop.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Haha, good one.:thumbup::thumbup:

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Haha, good one.:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Snowflake doesn't like cat wallpaper....but She'll get over it. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

werked said:


> Should be supa dupa easy today.... Seeing as you just did it yesterday.  Are you rewarded with skittles every time you clean??

Click to collapse



of course!!!  i eat skittles like skittles...  4 already...  :good:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake doesn't like cat wallpaper....but She'll get over it.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Even she sees the humor in it I think.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

Right, time for a haircut with my new cordless hair clipper, shower, Sports Direct cup of tea and some music while browsing the webz. Sounds like a plan. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

undercover said:


> Right, time for a haircut with my new cordless hair clipper, shower, Sports Direct cup of tea and some music while browsing the webz. Sounds like a plan.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Get a job you lazy bum.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

After a haircut, a shower is a MUST...  Had one recently...  lookin extra supa dupa sexy...  except i didnt shower today...


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Get a job you lazy bum.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Lol. Finished night shift this morning  







Quasimodem said:


> After a haircut, a shower is a MUST...  Had one recently...  lookin extra supa dupa sexy...  except i didnt shower today...

Click to collapse



I'm going for 0.5mm this time.  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

undercover said:


> I'm going for 0.5mm this time.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Military style


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Military style

Click to collapse



Yup. That's been my hair cut for about 6 years now. I don't have much of a choice tbh, but it suits me and is hassle free, so I'm not bothered much. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

undercover said:


> Yup. That's been my hair cut for about 6 years now. I don't have much of a choice tbh, but it suits me and is hassle free, so I'm not bothered much.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So you cut it that short so as not to show up the bald bits as much do you,  I'll have to remember that one. 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi. How are you?
> Thank you.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I'm fine... How are you?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 11, 2012)

I try my best to watch all of them...but some of them are so weird 



jugg1es said:


> I have slowly been going through the xda videos as and when i find the time, i really like the unboxing vids very informative
> 
> "Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."

Click to collapse



Le pics or it never le happened :cyclops:


undercover said:


> Right, time for a haircut with my new cordless hair clipper, shower, Sports Direct cup of tea and some music while browsing the webz. Sounds like a plan.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> So you cut it that short so as not to show up the bald bits as much do you,  I'll have to remember that one.
> 
> "Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."

Click to collapse



LOL. Trolled.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

werked said:


> LOL. Trolled.

Click to collapse



Well he did say he didn't have much of a choice,  that's the only real reason for not having that choice i can think of 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

Helping can be fun LMAO


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> So you cut it that short so as not to show up the bald bits as much do you,  I'll have to remember that one.
> 
> "Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."

Click to collapse



I haven't lost any yet. Plenty of grey though. I have psoriasis, and if I don't keep my hair short my scalp gets covered in thick layer of dry skin. Itchy as hell. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

undercover said:


> I haven't lost any yet. Plenty of grey though. I have psoriasis, and if I don't keep my hair short my scalp gets covered in thick layer of dry skin. Itchy as hell.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've been going grey since i was 15, by the time i was 17 i had a big grey badger stripe running over the center of my head.  Pretty much grey all over now,  never bothered me.  The psoriasis is an issue,  now i understand.  Still keeping it that short means you don't realise just how bald your getting then

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Even she sees the humor in it I think.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse









Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------

So I ended up giving all the stuff I bought at Sephora to my mom and step mom (they'll get it by christmas)....sooooo....now I can buy myself something. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



N4 maybe? 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> N4 maybe?
> 
> "Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."

Click to collapse



Maybe. 
I'm also ordering from Sephora though. 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 11, 2012)

buenas noches amigos


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I've been going grey since i was 15, by the time i was 17 i had a big grey badger stripe running over the center of my head.  Pretty much grey all over now,  never bothered me.  The psoriasis is an issue,  now i understand.  Still keeping it that short means you don't realise just how bald your getting then
> 
> "Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."

Click to collapse



So it's a win win for me 
MTM, here's the proof. 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

Right, now I've had a little dig at undercover in going to drag my sorry arse up to bed.  Night all 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 11, 2012)

Night Jugg1es

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 12, 2012)

GPU OC applied...


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 12, 2012)

undercover said:


> So it's a win win for me
> MTM, here's the proof.
> View attachment 1556081
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Awsome!!!

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

My relief was late this morning.... I shall sit outside and repay their tardiness tonight.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 12, 2012)

Before:






After:






I'm coming for ya Skinny!!!!!!!


----------



## a.cid (Dec 12, 2012)

Sick 
Now I'll be here all day 

To flash or not to flash, that is the question...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 12, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Sick
> Now I'll be here all day
> 
> To flash or not to flash, that is the question...

Click to collapse



Feel better a.cid

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## a.cid (Dec 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Feel better a.cid
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Thanks bd 
Have you consulted a doctor for your headache? 
You should, if you haven't already...


----------



## trell959 (Dec 12, 2012)

Tired trell is tired

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 12, 2012)

Im startin get tired too...  6 candy bars will do it...


----------



## trell959 (Dec 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Im startin get tired too...  6 candy bars will do it...

Click to collapse



2 pb&j will do it for me

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 12, 2012)

hi all
--
'night all


----------



## undercover (Dec 12, 2012)

Night from me too. Have fun. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 12, 2012)

nap for me...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 12, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Thanks bd
> Have you consulted a doctor for your headache?
> You should, if you haven't already...

Click to collapse



Yes. Several. I can't take imitrex (a widely used migraine medicine)...so I'm limited to older therapies. Botox didn't work either.


On another note: I'm going to root (I'll leave it s-on for now) Sparky's Rezound tomorrow and flash a GSM (compatible) ROM. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hi all
> --
> 'night all

Click to collapse



Hiya mate.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> hi all
> --
> 'night all

Click to collapse



^what he said


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Neither. I have Snowflake to protect me...I'd just go back to sleep. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Neither. I have Snowflake to protect me...I'd just go back to sleep.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Do birds fart?  


Serious question.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Do birds fart?
> 
> 
> Serious question.
> ...

Click to collapse



No. They do not have the same gastric system that mammals do. They share their digestive physiology (about 65%) with reptiles. (although they are warm blooded)
Hence the whole uric acid vs urates post I made awhile back

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. They do not have the same gastric system that mammals do. They share their digestive physiology (about 65%) with reptiles. (although they are warm blooded)
> Hence the whole uric acid vs urates post I made awhile back
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Wow, awesome answer!  You learned me something today.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wow, awesome answer!  You learned me something today.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Yay! 



How are you doing? How's the family?
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We're all good, though Meatball haz a sick. 
But she's not nearly as crabby as Spaghetti was at that age.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> We're all good, though Meatball haz a sick.
> But she's not nearly as crabby as Spaghetti was at that age.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I hope that She feels better quickly. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> We're all good, though Meatball haz a sick.
> But she's not nearly as crabby as Spaghetti was at that age.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Hope she gets better! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I hope that She feels better quickly.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse











shahrukhraza said:


> Hope she gets better!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thank you!   

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 12, 2012)

Night everyone... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

My dad asked what I want for Christmas.... I told him a crossbow or a nexus 10 lulz. Guarantee he is using teh Google tight this minute. I will get a text back in a few when he looks at the price asking.... What else do you want....


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 12, 2012)

This made lol...



---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey guys.


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

Hope teh meatball gets to feeling better soon, Skinny.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

werked said:


> Hope teh meatball gets to feeling better soon, Skinny.

Click to collapse



Thank you, she's still goofy when she's sick, but its just sad when she's coughing and sniffling.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thank you, she's still goofy when she's sick, but its just sad when she's coughing and sniffling.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Yes it is


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Yes it is

Click to collapse



How you doing Ronnie?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 12, 2012)

Pretty good


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Pretty good

Click to collapse



Something wrong man?  You sound a little sullen.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 12, 2012)

hood nap.... hows it goin?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> hood nap.... hows it goin?

Click to collapse



Slow xda is slow

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 12, 2012)

Back. Decided to not use xda all day lol

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Slow xda is slow
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Sigh.... Slow indeed.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

werked said:


> Sigh.... Slow indeed.

Click to collapse



Hi m'lady.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 12, 2012)

werked said:


> Sigh.... Slow indeed.

Click to collapse



It's like a turtbuscusle.

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hi m'lady.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Hi mate


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

werked said:


> Hi mate

Click to collapse





Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 12, 2012)

Yea looks to be dead...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Yea looks to be dead...

Click to collapse



I'll be on my PC in a few.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 12, 2012)

Cant decide if I should stay with a completely unlocked bios with an OCed GPU but no keyboard lights, or the stock BIOS...


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

Refurbished ipad 3 wifi only is out of stock now. I waited.... I lost. :banghead:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 12, 2012)

werked said:


> Refurbished ipad 3 wifi only is out of stock now. I waited.... I lost. :banghead:

Click to collapse



I'm sorry....  maybe get a new one?  :silly:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

They're still here.








MTM, u like the blanket?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 12, 2012)

man i gotta go see my po in 6 hours...  im tied of going up there every week...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> man i gotta go see my po in 6 hours...  im tied of going up there every week...

Click to collapse



It gets you out of the house though.


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> They're still here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



AWWWW, you're nice guy to take care of them. They are cute.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It gets you out of the house though.

Click to collapse



Sometimes I escape from prison and go sit on the deck...   listen to Pandora...  drink beer...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

Morning folks, 
@skinny.  Hope meatball gets better soon 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning folks,
> @skinny.  Hope meatball gets better soon
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

Click to collapse



Thank you.  She's settled now, sleeping in our bed tonight, the little hooligan.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 12, 2012)

Morning


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

werked said:


> AWWWW, you're nice guy to take care of them. They are cute.

Click to collapse



They're all so sweet.  Mama dog wasn't available for a pic, but she looks after the babies.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Sometimes I escape from prison and go sit on the deck...   listen to Pandora...  drink beer...

Click to collapse



They don't use a GPS tracking unit on you though, do they?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> They don't use a GPS tracking unit on you though, do they?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



WTF do you think house arrest is?  Of course they do.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> They don't use a GPS tracking unit on you though, do they?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse





TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> WTF do you think house arrest is?  Of course they do.

Click to collapse



Nope no GPS...  A scheduled is programmed into the box...  of times when I can be gone, or when I'm supposed to be home...  Stray outside of it's range, and the monitoring center is contacted...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Nope no GPS...  A scheduled is programmed into the box...  of times when I can be gone, or when I'm supposed to be home...  Stray outside of it's range, and the monitoring center is contacted...

Click to collapse



so, in short,a little mini sort of gps without satellites?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

Their thinking of using proper gps tags over here for offenders,  good idea i think especially for repeat offenders that still go out and rob whilst on probation 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Their thinking of using proper gps tags over here for offenders,  good idea i think especially for repeat offenders that still go out and rob whilst on probation
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

Click to collapse



I'd support that here in the states....oh, and Hi, Juggles.:highfive:


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning folks,
> @skinny.  Hope meatball gets better soon
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

Click to collapse



Hiya mate


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> so, in short,a little mini sort of gps without satellites?

Click to collapse



Something like that...  It knows if I'm home or not, that's it...  When I'm gone, it doesn't have a clue where I am...  and it reaches to my deck....  Had trouble with the garage in the past...  stay out there too long it loses me...

---------- Post added at 03:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 AM ----------

Sup werked...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

Well, Meatball isn't having the greatest night, so I'm gonna join her in bed...she's coughing but tired.  Its daddy's turn. Wish me luck.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Something like that...  It knows if I'm home or not, that's it...  When I'm gone, it doesn't have a clue where I am...  and it reaches to my deck....  Had trouble with the garage in the past...  stay out there too long it loses me...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 AM ----------
> 
> Sup werked...

Click to collapse



Sup


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

Morning werked

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

---------- Post added at 11:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 AM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Something like that...  It knows if I'm home or not, that's it...  When I'm gone, it doesn't have a clue where I am...  and it reaches to my deck....  Had trouble with the garage in the past...  stay out there too long it loses me...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 AM ----------
> 
> Sup werked...

Click to collapse



Sounds like a radio transmitter

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

On a side note.... 
It's 420


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 12, 2012)

Morning all


I believe that my PC hates me atm.. if it could speak, it would say: Get a ****ing ssd and leave me alone!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 12, 2012)

werked said:


> On a side note....
> It's 420

Click to collapse



I wanna smoke 

Night everyone...  Gotta see the man in a few hours...


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> I believe that my PC hates me atm.. if it could speak, it would say: Get a ****ing ssd and leave me alone!
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning boss


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

G'nite all, gonna snuggle with Meatball now.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> I believe that my PC hates me atm.. if it could speak, it would say: Get a ****ing ssd and leave me alone!
> ...

Click to collapse



If that was me,  I'd turn it off and call it a night 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> If that was me,  I'd turn it off and call it a night
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

Click to collapse



It's 11.30 am. I have to get to the university soon, so I'll probably cancel it


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

Probably best 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I wanna smoke
> 
> Night everyone...  Gotta see the man in a few hours...

Click to collapse



Night quasi.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

Night quasi

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 12, 2012)

Good night Quasi
Same to all of you who are left in the past


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Good night Quasi
> Same to all of you who are left in the past

Click to collapse



It's almost 5am here.... Working, so no night night for me until 8am.:thumbup:


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 12, 2012)

werked said:


> It's almost 5am here.... Working, so no night night for me until 8am.:thumbup:

Click to collapse



Night shift I guess?


----------



## a.cid (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm hot!
100° F hot!



dexter93 said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> I believe that my PC hates me atm.. if it could speak, it would say: Get a ****ing ssd and leave me alone!
> ...

Click to collapse



"Matlab", in hindi, means "means"


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

a.cid is melting 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## a.cid (Dec 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> a.cid is melting
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

Click to collapse



More like on fire...


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 12, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I'm hot!
> 100° F hot!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's the best means to do Physics and Maths homework


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well, Meatball isn't having the greatest night, so I'm gonna join her in bed...she's coughing but tired.  Its daddy's turn. Wish me luck.

Click to collapse



Just dont catch the illness.



a.cid said:


> I'm hot!
> 100° F hot!

Click to collapse



Lol.

Quit your b*tching, it's 19°F here. :-/

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

Its minus 2 degrees Celsius here,  nice brisk morning 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

Una mas hora 
Yippie!!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

werked said:


> Una mas hora
> Yippie!!

Click to collapse



Que? 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Que?
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

Click to collapse



One more hour
Also.... 
Muy peqenia laban(add squiggly line up on that n there) a.... 
And.... That's all I got.


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 12, 2012)

werked said:


> One more hour
> Also....
> Muy peqenia laban(add squiggly line up on that n there) a....
> And.... That's all I got.

Click to collapse



The first one I could figure out... No idea what that means though 
Morning mafia. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

werked said:


> One more hour
> Also....
> Muy peqenia laban(add squiggly line up on that n there) a....
> And.... That's all I got.

Click to collapse



Nope,  not a clue.  I only speak two languages according to undercover, English and bull5h?t

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## undercover (Dec 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Nope,  not a clue.  I only speak two languages according to undercover, English and bull5h?t
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

Click to collapse



Indeed. And stop looking for a sympathy vote, she knows by now that you are a troll 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Dec 12, 2012)

Btw, beautiful morning here. 



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

undercover said:


> Btw, beautiful morning here.
> View attachment 1557206
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice pic
I wasnt looking for sympathy, just a translation 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## cascabel (Dec 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Nope,  not a clue.  I only speak two languages according to undercover, English and bull5h?t
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

Click to collapse



lmao. undercover got it spot on.

hola every all.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

It's 8 in the morning and I'm having a beer. :beer:


----------



## undercover (Dec 12, 2012)

werked said:


> It's 8 in the morning and I'm having a beer. :beer:

Click to collapse



You'll do well as admin for Quasi's forum for sure. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 12, 2012)

werked said:


> It's 8 in the morning and I'm having a beer. :beer:

Click to collapse



:beer:

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

undercover said:


> You'll do well as admin for Quasi's forum for sure. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yup. 







Mephikun said:


> :beer:
> 
> Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## undercover (Dec 12, 2012)

Nap time. Half an hour will suffice. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

undercover said:


> Nap time. Half an hour will suffice.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nighty night, don't et the bed bugs bite.


----------



## undercover (Dec 12, 2012)

werked said:


> Nighty night, don't et the bed bugs bite.

Click to collapse



Thanks. I'll just curl up next to my girl which is napping now  (daughter). 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 12, 2012)

werked said:


> It's 8 in the morning and I'm having a beer. :beer:

Click to collapse



Morning beer is the best...


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Morning beer is the best...

Click to collapse



It was pretty good. I will sleep good today (I hope) 

---------- Post added at 08:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 AM ----------

I was wide awake until I got in bed.... Now I'm typing this with my eyes closed.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 12, 2012)

Unlocked  BIOS broke my keyboard backlight and not a single Asus  BIOS has fixed it...  WTF...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## a.cid (Dec 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Unlocked  BIOS broke my keyboard backlight and not a single Asus  BIOS has fixed it...  WTF...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



The new ones came?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 12, 2012)

a.cid said:


> The new ones came?

Click to collapse



Nah I flashed an unlocked G75 BIOS...  Great BIOS just it killed my illuminated keyboard...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 12, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 12, 2012)

Morning:::

werk
jugg
tink oop's undercover
a.cid
quasi
bd and the bird

any mafia lurking


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

Good morning Bd

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------

Hiya Tony 


The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 12, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Morning:::
> 
> werk
> jugg
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY. 

Morning. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 09:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Good morning Bd
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

How's the head today 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> How's the head today
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

Click to collapse



Wish I was getting some 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Wish I was getting some
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 12, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Wish I was getting some
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


 Fo real


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 12, 2012)

Nothing to see here. Move along.
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Dec 12, 2012)

I think he means heads he would like to be getting.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 12, 2012)

Can we just stop with the recent posts referring to <what you all are referring to>?

It's not appropriate.

Thank you.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Can we just stop with the recent posts referring to <what you all are referring to>?
> 
> It's not appropriate.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its protos fault,  he took an innocent question and twisted it

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Can we just stop with the recent posts referring to ?
> 
> It's not appropriate.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, it's juggs' fault for saying that though 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Dec 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Can we just stop with the recent posts referring to <what you all are referring to>?
> 
> It's not appropriate.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oki doki  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 12, 2012)

undercover said:


> Oki doki
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Way to kill it tinky 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh lawd I'm currently walking around the outside world!!!  Culture shock!!!!

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 12, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Way to kill it tinky
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



incorrect... it was BD that threw the anchor into the pond


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

HSIOW.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Oh lawd I'm currently walking around the outside world!!!  Culture shock!!!!
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



careful bro, if you see a gerbil... run

---------- Post added at 10:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> HSIOW.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



But in a couple hours... where headed for the weekend:highfive:


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> HSIOW.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Dec 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> HSIOW.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



??


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 12, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> careful bro, if you see a gerbil... run

Click to collapse



People...  people everywhere...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











a.cid said:


> ??

Click to collapse



Holy sh*t, its only Wednesday.


Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> People...  people everywhere...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



First time out? 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> First time out?
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Yup, he was the "boy in the bubble":cyclops:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Yup, he was the "boy in the bubble":cyclops:

Click to collapse



Was Ralph Macchio in that?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Was Ralph Macchio in that?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



No the kids name was Brian:laugh:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> First time out?
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



I get out twice a week...  to report and an AA meeting...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> No the kids name was Brian:laugh:

Click to collapse



I know.  The Macchio thing was an old joke from before you got in this thread.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I know.  The Macchio thing was an old joke from before you got in this thread.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I DO know... I was trying to be funny... I had a funny fail


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I DO know... I was trying to be funny... I had a funny fail

Click to collapse



Me too, apparently.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## undercover (Dec 12, 2012)

OMG, I'm surrounded by failures! Is it contagious? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 12, 2012)

Good morning mafia!! 1 more day til jeep!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

undercover said:


> OMG, I'm surrounded by failures! Is it contagious?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Must be 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 12, 2012)

undercover said:


> OMG, I'm surrounded by failures! Is it contagious?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



dude... you were the host to this contagion


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 12, 2012)

I caught the joke...  I know...  I'm a mixed mutt...


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Good morning mafia!! 1 more day til jeep!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



very happy for you 
Amanda


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 12, 2012)

Afternoon guys...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## trell959 (Dec 12, 2012)

Sup guys. Anything new?

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sup guys. Anything new?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



I'm finally watching the Chopper build off


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sup guys. Anything new?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Trying to find a ranger fx4 or fx4 level 2. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX


----------



## trell959 (Dec 12, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I'm finally watching the Chopper build off

Click to collapse



I'm grading papers :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 12, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Trying to find a ranger fx4 or fx4 level 2.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX

Click to collapse



Nice u are buying a vehicle too ! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Nice u are buying a vehicle too !
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



That will be the third person purchasing a car this month:good::good:


----------



## undercover (Dec 12, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> That will be the third person purchasing a car this month:good::good:

Click to collapse



Fourth in fact. You, Ronnie, BC and now him. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

So much for a recession eh

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm trying to fix my keyboard lights...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

Still no joy? Youve been at it for hours

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 12, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> That will be the third person purchasing a car this month:good::good:

Click to collapse




undercover said:


> Fourth in fact. You, Ronnie, BC and now him.

Click to collapse



Pft, who buys cars anymore?

Those are plebian vehicles; I'm buying my first Saturn V rocket. :thumbup:

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Pft, who buys cars anymore?
> 
> Those are plebian vehicles; I'm buying my first Saturn V rocket. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Pics? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Pics?

Click to collapse








Here's the one NASA is selling me. It's recently refurbished, just needs to be refueled and inspected before I take delivery. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm trying to fix my keyboard lights...

Click to collapse



Nah no joy...  I've flashed 5 different Stock Asus BIOSs through all three methods of flashing...  And wiped and installed Windows...  ATK package is installed, all other FN keys work...  About 10 people have reported it...  so it's either unmod, and claim the warranty, or see if the Dev can fix it...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Here's the one NASA is selling me. It's recently refurbished, just needs to be refueled and inspected before I take delivery.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



No wheels ?  how do u land ? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Here's the one NASA is selling me. It's recently refurbished, just needs to be refueled and inspected before I take delivery.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



pfff if you're gonna get a ship, get a real one


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No wheels ?  how do u land ?

Click to collapse



Who said anything about landing?

If so, there is a capsule system I can buy.





TonyStark said:


> pfff if you're gonna get a ship, get a real one

Click to collapse



I'll buy it in 80-100 years when it's released. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Who said anything about landing?
> 
> If so, there is a capsule system I can buy.
> I'll buy it in 80-100 years when it's released.
> ...

Click to collapse



Alright fair enough 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 12, 2012)

Stupidity. Stupidity everywhere. :banghead::what:

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Stupidity. Stupidity everywhere. :banghead::what:
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



And you only noticed this, when? 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> And you only noticed this, when?
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

Click to collapse



I've known about it since... well, forever. 
I've just decided now would be a good time to b17Ch about it. :what:

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I've known about it since... well, forever.
> I've just decided now would be a good time to b17Ch about it. :what:
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



You go ahead and b17ch about it all you want 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## husam666 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello Tinky Winky
Hello Dipsy
Hello Laa-Laa
Hello Po


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello noo-noo

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> You go ahead and b17ch about it all you want
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

Click to collapse



Thanks! 
Snowflake would like to take the time to say chirp (And she did so very loudly, right in my ear) 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 03:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> Hello Tinky Winky
> Hello Dipsy
> Hello Laa-Laa
> Hello Po

Click to collapse



Hi? 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hello Tinky Winky
> Hello Dipsy
> Hello Laa-Laa
> Hello Po

Click to collapse



Sup, Sir Bricks-a-lot?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## undercover (Dec 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hello Tinky Winky
> Hello Dipsy
> Hello Laa-Laa
> Hello Po

Click to collapse



And who are they? 

BD, you clearly never heard of Teletubbies.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 12, 2012)

undercover said:


> And who are they?
> 
> BD, you clearly never heard of Teletubbies.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't have kids. (so sue me 
) 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## undercover (Dec 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't have kids. (so sue me
> )
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Well, you haven't missed much (in regards to Teletubbies). Whoever wrote that stuff for kids deserves to be shot. It's too dumb. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 12, 2012)

Time to unmod the Asus...  sigh...  sure hope my professional disassembly skills will throw them off...  and Hope I'm not one of the horror stories where it comes back worse than it was....  I already know what they're gonna do...   flash a BIOS, fail, then replace the motherboard....  I should probably just deal with no backlight...


----------



## undercover (Dec 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Time to unmod the Asus...  sigh...  sure hope my professional disassembly skills will throw them off...  and Hope I'm not one of the horror stories where it comes back worse than it was....  I already know what they're gonna do...   flash a BIOS, fail, then replace the motherboard....  I should probably just deal with no backlight...

Click to collapse



Can't you just feed back light externally? Shouldn't be too hard to mod. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 12, 2012)

undercover said:


> Can't you just feed back light externally? Shouldn't be too hard to mod.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Over $3k in this thing...  I want it to work properly...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 12, 2012)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't have kids. (so sue me
> )

Click to collapse



Good for you, lol. I'm not a huge fan of the little buggers either. (No offense to any of you who have spawned the little b****rds)

Maybe I'm selfish, but the thought of spending the rest of my life blowing hundreds of thousands of dollars on something that takes up all my time, can't be truly controlled, and has a high chance of not returning a dime of what I spent on it just does not appeal to me.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 12, 2012)

Sup guys... T


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Good for you, lol. I'm not a huge fan of the little buggers either. (No offense to any of you who have spawned the little b****rds)
> 
> Maybe I'm selfish, but the thought of spending the rest of my life blowing hundreds of thousands of dollars on something that takes up all my time, can't be truly controlled, and has a high chance of not returning a dime of what I spent on it just does not appeal to me.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I don't have any for a few reasons. I have a terrible family medical history (not to mention my own problems). My mother is the farthest thing from a maternal role model possible... And I just feel like other people are doing a fine job populating the earth. They don't need my help. 
That being said, I love kids. I'm just not going to have any of my own. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 12, 2012)

I dont have any cause I'm always either locked up, in free status legal trouble, or was too trashed to try and get laid half the time...  I'm a loner...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't have any for a few reasons. I have a terrible family medical history (not to mention my own problems). My mother is the farthest thing from a maternal role model possible... And I just feel like other people are doing a fine job populating the earth. They don't need my help.
> That being said, I love kids. I'm just not going to have any of my own.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Well put.

If I didn't have Spaghetti & Meatball, I wouldn't wanna live on this planet anymore.  I love the little buggers.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 12, 2012)

Sup all

Just got S3 mini.

I'm loving it

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well put.
> 
> If I didn't have Spaghetti & Meatball, I wouldn't wanna live on this planet anymore.  I love the little buggers.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



That's because awesome little girls of TSD are cute AND awesome. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## husam666 (Dec 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Sup, Sir Bricks-a-lot?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



But I only bricked once 


#YOBO


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's because awesome little girls of TSD are cute AND awesome.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Hot damn, I didn't even have to pay you to say that!  Thanks BD.:beer:

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

We were told that we wouldn't Have Kids,  after ten years chops was born. At the point that he was born i realised that everything I'd done in my life lead me to that exact point and gave me a true and real purpose in life,  a proper purpose. 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I dont have any cause I'm always either locked up, in free status legal trouble, or was too trashed to try and get laid half the time...  I'm a loner...

Click to collapse



But do you want kids? That's the bigger question.





TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well put.
> 
> If I didn't have Spaghetti & Meatball, I wouldn't wanna live on this planet anymore.  I love the little buggers.

Click to collapse



Well, more power to you. To each his own I guess.


husam666 said:


> But I only bricked once
> #YOBO

Click to collapse



That's once too many. -_-





jugg1es said:


> We were told that we wouldn't Have Kids,  after ten years chops was born. At the point that he was born i realised that everything I'd done in my life lead me to that exact point and gave me a true and real purpose in life, a proper purpose.

Click to collapse



*barf*

Good luck with that whole...endeavor. I'm glad you have a purpose that makes you happy, but there's no way in hell I'm ever willingly having a child.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well put.
> 
> If I didn't have Spaghetti & Meatball, I wouldn't wanna live on this planet anymore.  I love the little buggers.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



My dad would agree with you


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Good luck with that whole...endeavor. I'm glad you have a purpose that makes you happy, but there's no way in hell I'm ever willingly having a child.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Horses for courses 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> That's once too many. -_-

Click to collapse



+1 to that. Silly noob husam. What did you brick?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hot damn, I didn't even have to pay you to say that!  Thanks BD.:beer:
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 12, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Sup all
> 
> Just got S3 mini.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its good?? It looked pretty stupid with the specs and everything...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Dec 12, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> +1 to that. Silly noob husam. What did you brick?

Click to collapse



Half-bricked my HD7 9 months ago, but it's fixed now -_-


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 12, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Its good?? It looked pretty stupid with the specs and everything...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



For me nice upgrade.
Got it for $100

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Half-bricked my HD7 9 months ago, but it's fixed now -_-

Click to collapse



Half-bricked? Like a soft brick? That doesn't count, anyone can recover that.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> But do you want kids? That's the bigger question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Like I said...there's many people that are doing a great job populating the earth (and are happy doing it) that we don't have to. 
There's no reason to be so negative. 
Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------




ppero196 said:


> For me nice upgrade.
> Got it for $100
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yay! 
Enjoy it.
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Dec 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> But I only bricked once
> 
> 
> #YOBO

Click to collapse



That's one time more than most of us here... noob. 


And kids...Heh. A massive PITA that takes 90% of your time, makes you mad, angry, loopey, paranoid, incoherent at times and... it's worth it in the end 100%. Planted a tree (a bush i think), got two kids, need to build a house and my life will be complete.

Jase, one day you'll sit there and realise that you have NO ONE to visit you even just to say hi...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 12, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Half-bricked? Like a soft brick? That doesn't count, anyone can recover that.

Click to collapse



exactly


----------



## undercover (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't like this game. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2039900

Just wrong... Imagining ways how to kill someone? Yeah, kids on xda will get good ideas for the future...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> But do you want kids? That's the bigger question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



With that attitude, you're gonna save a lot of money on girlfriends too.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 12, 2012)

undercover said:


> I don't like this game. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2039900
> 
> Just wrong... Imagining ways how to kill someone? Yeah, kids on xda will get good ideas for the future...

Click to collapse



Because TV, Video Games, Cinemas, Friends.. Will not give bad ideas to kids 

loosen up, it's a cool game


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> But do you want kids? That's the bigger question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea eventually...  but I gotta get out of this mess and be able to support a family...  guys I'll prob be mia for a while...  or not on as much...  I've bricked the Asus...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Yea eventually...  but I gotta get out of this mess and be able to support a family...  guys I'll prob be mia for a while...  or not on as much...  I've bricked the Asus...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Way to go, you sending it back under warranty? 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Yea eventually...  but I gotta get out of this mess and be able to support a family...  guys I'll prob be mia for a while...  or not on as much...  I've bricked the Asus...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse




That sucks, hope you got a warranty.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Way to go, you sending it back under warranty?
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

Click to collapse



Hopefully they wont know ive taken it apart a few times...







prototype7 said:


> That sucks, hope you got a warranty.

Click to collapse





Not sent from your phone...


----------



## undercover (Dec 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Because TV, Video Games, Cinemas, Friends.. Will not give bad ideas to kids
> 
> loosen up, it's a cool game

Click to collapse



Where i think it is wrong is that you use YOUR imagination. Big difference.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 12, 2012)

I hate little airports and private planes. They are a PITA to track. :banghead:

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm actually crying y'all...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> exactly

Click to collapse



If that counts, I've bricked quite a few times... got it back within a minute each time, so IMO it doesn't really count.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm actually crying y'all...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



That really sucks about your Asus. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 12, 2012)

It'll work out man, hopefully they won't notice... if they do, can you just buy a new mobo?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 12, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> It'll work out man, hopefully they won't notice... if they do, can you just buy a new mobo?

Click to collapse



Or won't they just replace it? 



Edit : I apparently can't read (or have very little/no reading comprehension). Proto meant IF they notice. 
My apologies. 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi mafia and mafia wannabes. 
Quasi, no tears. Suck it up.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 12, 2012)

My birchbox came. 
I love getting stuff in the mail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 05:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 PM ----------




werked said:


> Hi mafia and mafia wannabes.
> Quasi, no tears. Suck it up.

Click to collapse



Hi werked. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 12, 2012)

werked said:


> Hi mafia and mafia wannabes.
> Quasi, no tears. Suck it up.

Click to collapse



Hey werked


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My birchbox came.
> I love getting stuff in the mail.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmm, that looks nice. Maybe I'm a little jelly. Time for me to start spending some on myself.


----------



## undercover (Dec 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My birchbox came.
> I love getting stuff in the mail.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I read it really really wrong first..... Maybe because word birch doesn't appear before me too often. 

Quasi. Feel sorry for ya, but gonna tell what I would tell a noob that bricked his phone. You knew about the risks. You tried and you lost this one. Maybe better luck next time.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey werked 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 12, 2012)

werked said:


> Hmmm, that looks nice. Maybe I'm a little jelly. Time for me to start spending some on myself.

Click to collapse



Pm me if you want the info. You can get it too. (it doesn't cost much) 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## undercover (Dec 12, 2012)

Ha, girl talk  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 12, 2012)

undercover said:


> Ha, girl talk
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Or I could just post the info here. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## undercover (Dec 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Or I could just post the info here.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Bring it on, I've been living with my now wife for over 10 years, nothing will surprise me  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That really sucks about your Asus.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse





prototype7 said:


> It'll work out man, hopefully they won't notice... if they do, can you just buy a new mobo?

Click to collapse





Babydoll25 said:


> Or won't they just replace it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





werked said:


> Hi mafia and mafia wannabes.
> Quasi, no tears. Suck it up.

Click to collapse




It'll be alright...  They're probably going to have to replace the motherboard....  werked, it was only 1 tear...  Yea it's out of warranty, but since I've left no marks whatsoever and it looks like it just came out of the box hopefully they won't notice...  and if they do, they'll notify me of the repair cost, and I'll pay it....  Sh!t happens...  just a lot more sh!t happens to me...  I'll rebuild the dell...  and I have my phone...  I'll be around...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 12, 2012)

I've actually posted this before as a tip for a nice little cheap stocking stuffer (or small gift) for a chick. (US only I think  )
It's birchbox.com it's 10$ (includes shipping) a month and they send you one full size/travel size item and several samples of high end beauty items in a box...(hence the name birchBOX  )
You can get it once, or get it every month (they have gift subscriptions too)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 PM ----------

And I've killed teh thread. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 12, 2012)

Filefactory have finally fixed that security hole. Now I can't download RUUs quickly for free :banghead: 

edit: this is ridiculous. 33KB/s


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

I can never download an ruu from the file factory,  i had a hell of a time looking for my original one.  Wanted to back up my radio before i changed it. 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 13, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Filefactory have finally fixed that security hole. Now I can't download RUUs quickly for free :banghead:
> 
> edit: this is ridiculous. 33KB/s

Click to collapse



That really blows. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Dec 13, 2012)

Can't quote. Stupid Tapatalk is stupid. 
Thanks BD will check that out tonight.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I can never download an ruu from the file factory,  i had a hell of a time looking for my original one.  Wanted to back up my radio before i changed it.
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

Click to collapse





Babydoll25 said:


> That really blows.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Yup.. I knew that time would come eventually, so I have about 20gigs of RUUS backed up localy..
but, I didn't have a new one that I need to extract the firmware from


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 13, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Yup.. I knew that time would come eventually, so I have about 20gigs of RUUS backed up localy..
> but, I didn't have a new one that I need to extract the firmware from

Click to collapse



Is the regular download speed really that bad that you need to do that?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Can't quote. Stupid Tapatalk is stupid.
> Thanks BD will check that out tonight.

Click to collapse



You're welcome. 







dexter93 said:


> Yup.. I knew that time would come eventually, so I have about 20gigs of RUUS backed up localy..
> but, I didn't have a new one that I need to extract the firmware from

Click to collapse



Do your have any One X ones (specifically CID 621)??

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 13, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Good luck with that whole...endeavor. I'm glad you have a purpose that makes you happy, but there's no way in hell I'm ever willingly having a child.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



This statement makes me realize there are thoughtless people in the world... My only preponderance is, I wasn't there the day your # was picked

Your comments of kids aside how's your life doing:laugh::laugh:


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Is the regular download speed really that bad that you need to do that?

Click to collapse



speed? what speed? You don't even get a download link.. "slots reserved for premium users"
and when you do, it's 50KB/s top speed



Babydoll25 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nope, sorry. No tegra stuff here 
I do have a big collection for the Amaze, Sensation and the rest listed in my sig


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 13, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> speed? what speed? You don't even get a download link.. "slots reserved for premium users"
> and when you do, it's 50KB/s top speed
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see. The way you said it seemed like you get slow speeds without registering and if you paid you got faster speeds.

---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This work? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1957376
CID 621 is the second one down, not sure if that's what you needed.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I see. The way you said it seemed like you get slow speeds without registering and if you paid you got faster speeds.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I use other mirrors that are free, but way too slow

so, that's why I said it like that


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 13, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> speed? what speed? You don't even get a download link.. "slots reserved for premium users"
> and when you do, it's 50KB/s top speed
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay.jpg :/

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> I see. The way you said it seemed like you get slow speeds without registering and if you paid you got faster speeds.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know about that link. I was just hoping Dex had a back up. (it's always good to have a back up)
I have the JB FW flasher tool that has it for my CID too...
I appreciate you looking for that for me though.  
Thank you, Proto
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 13, 2012)

Connection timed out 
...

found a new one. 70KB/s speed and increasing..
eta: 1 hour.
not bad


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 13, 2012)

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Hope you fix the Asus bro... And if you don't somehow get your warranty back... :thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 13, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Hope you fix the Asus bro... And if you don't somehow get your warranty back... :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Have to send it back like I got it...  which means tear it down...  and thanks!

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 13, 2012)

Sparky wants a trench coat.
 Anyone have any suggestions, buying tips...any info I should know about buying them?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Dec 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky wants a trench coat.
> Anyone have any suggestions, buying tips...any info I should know about buying them?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Burlington coat factory?? Good prices on top of the line stuff. Annnd, that's all I've got.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Burlington coat factory?? Good prices on top of the line stuff. Annnd, that's all I've got.

Click to collapse



Is BD looking for leather or "other"?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 13, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Is BD looking for leather or "other"?

Click to collapse



He has a black leather one already. He's looking for a "london fog" type one...I guess a tan or camel colored one.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Dec 13, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Is BD looking for leather or "other"?

Click to collapse



Idk.... Still I recommend Burlington if u have one local. They haz it all.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Burlington coat factory?? Good prices on top of the line stuff. Annnd, that's all I've got.

Click to collapse



We shop there already. I bought him some dress shirts there. 
Thanks. 
Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------

Jaszek tried to insult Snowflake in the YouTube thread. 
Too bad he failed at it. 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 13, 2012)

FInally done...

---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 PM ----------

too many threads in my CP...   someome tell me beautiful things about life and the world...


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> FInally done...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 PM ----------
> 
> too many threads in my CP...   someome tell me beautiful things about life and the world...

Click to collapse



Life is worth living as its beautiful and colorful. ..if you believe in God. ...he sincerely cares for you as his creation if don't ....your family loves you and that should be a great reason to live life to its fullest 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Life is worth living as its beautiful and colorful. ..if you believe in God. ...he sincerely cares for you as his creation if don't ....your family loves you and that should be a great reason to live life to its fullest
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Y u no pm your gtalk? I will send u msgs when we play pool?

Also license plate idea for jeep thinking of you: GRNTRLL

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Dec 13, 2012)

Y u guys no gtalk me 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Y u guys not gtalk me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



I'm only on super late.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 13, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Life is worth living as its beautiful and colorful. ..if you believe in God. ...he sincerely cares for you as his creation if don't ....your family loves you and that should be a great reason to live life to its fullest
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



thanks man,,,  not a pun...


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Y u guys not gtalk me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



No one knows u gtalk info


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> No one knows u gtalk info

Click to collapse



^^^^^this^^^^

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Dec 13, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> No one knows u gtalk info

Click to collapse



Pm sent...skinny, you want my gtalk?

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Pm sent...skinny, you want my gtalk?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



I do 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Pm sent...skinny, you want my gtalk?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Si senor.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 13, 2012)

My cache of high= end computer stuff cause I bricked my Asus....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Trell I added you to my talk, accept it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## werked (Dec 13, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Life is worth living as its beautiful and colorful. ..if you believe in God. ...he sincerely cares for you as his creation if don't ....your family loves you and that should be a great reason to live life to its fullest
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Need. Thanks. Button. :banghead:







Quasimodem said:


> My cache of high= end computer stuff cause I bricked my Asus....

Click to collapse



Pretttty


----------



## trell959 (Dec 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Need. Thanks. Button. :banghead:

Click to collapse



That's exactly what I was thinking... Hi werked

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## werked (Dec 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking... Hi werked
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Hi, trell. How goes it??


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 13, 2012)

how bout a hangout,,,

https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/2e99449333f7d3587736cf19b5e6af6c9bec0755?authuser=0&hl=en

---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------

I love techno music...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> how bout a hangout,,,
> 
> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/2e99449333f7d3587736cf19b5e6af6c9bec0755?authuser=0&hl=en
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will join after updates occur and if it let's me since I don't have Google plus anymore

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Will join after updates occur and if it let's me since I don't have Google plus anymore
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



loser...  the hangout has ended....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> loser...  the hangout has ended....

Click to collapse



Dammit I was About to join 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> how bout a hangout,,,
> 
> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/2e99449333f7d3587736cf19b5e6af6c9bec0755?authuser=0&hl=en
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I WOULD have join... But I gotta go to sleep... Too tired 


Night everyone!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Dammit I was About to join
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/becb9956cb3d340273938f143b919b5dab5ded77?authuser=0&hl=en


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/becb9956cb3d340273938f143b919b5dab5ded77?authuser=0&hl=en

Click to collapse



can you hear me?


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 13, 2012)

No problem mate. . PM me if you feel like talking 
Not now thou....I'm watching the news 


Quasimodem said:


> thanks man,,,  not a pun...

Click to collapse



I have no G+ account and my GTalk try to keep it as private as possible ....nothing personal mate 
On the license plate....doooooooo eeeeeet!!!! 






BeerChameleon said:


> Y u no pm your gtalk? I will send u msgs when we play pool?
> 
> Also license plate idea for jeep thinking of you: GRNTRLL
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse











werked said:


> Need. Thanks. Button. :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## trell959 (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> can you hear me?

Click to collapse



Can you guys hear me??

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> No problem mate. . PM me if you feel like talking
> Not now thou....I'm watching the news
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have a gmail, you have gtalk without google plus 

---------- Post added at 09:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------

https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/66e6cac15cb391dee4b50fe0f3e4eabc8e5f9322?authuser=0&hl=en-US

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Si senor.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



yo skinny hangout with me and quasi: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/66e6cac15cb391dee4b50fe0f3e4eabc8e5f9322?authuser=0&hl=en-US


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> If you have a gmail, you have gtalk without google plus
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't until a bit later.  We just put the kids in bed.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can't until a bit later.  We just put the kids in bed.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



How much later, ? Just wondering how late I am staying up


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> How much later, ? Just wondering how late I am staying up

Click to collapse



Probably in an hour or so.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## trell959 (Dec 13, 2012)

Every time I join, I get booted out . Also, it's really dark in my room, so you probably won't be able to see me

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Every time I join, I get booted out . Also, it's really dark in my room, so you probably won't be able to see me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



hmm, u on your phone or computer?


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello. Goodbye. Gonna check this thread a couple times. But I'm tired lol

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 13, 2012)

Guess Meph killed it


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Guess Meph killed it

Click to collapse



I can humor you.

http://blogitude.com/2012/12/09/best-photoshop-troll-ever/


----------



## werked (Dec 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can humor you.
> 
> http://blogitude.com/2012/12/09/best-photoshop-troll-ever/

Click to collapse



Trololol, that was a good one. :thumbup:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Trololol, that was a good one. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



took me a minute to notice the guys tattoo in the second pic


----------



## werked (Dec 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> took me a minute to notice the guys tattoo in the second pic

Click to collapse



Bwahahahaha, I didn't see that the first time. Lulz.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

If anyone is interested...

https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/c69a0f8f7c39ec3c1d162657f6481228c207fa0b?authuser=0&hl=en-US

---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------




werked said:


> Bwahahahaha, I didn't see that the first time. Lulz.

Click to collapse



I think that guy's new site is photoshoprequests.com if you wanna see his work.  he's awesome.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> If anyone is interested...
> 
> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/c69a0f8f7c39ec3c1d162657f6481228c207fa0b?authuser=0&hl=en-US
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Night skinny, have a good one again  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Night skinny, have a good one again
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



You too, thanks for hanging out!


----------



## a.cid (Dec 13, 2012)

Anybody free?
I need some critique on something I wrote...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Anybody free?
> I need some critique on something I wrote...

Click to collapse



Go for it.  And hi.


----------



## a.cid (Dec 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Go for it.  And hi.

Click to collapse



Ssup man!
I know games aren't your thing, but can you go and read this?
http://ingressforums.hostingsiteforfree.com/viewtopic.php?t=20 
Site rules, I wrote them up 
See if you can find any loopholes or any bad thing...this was my first attempt so I'm trying to learn/experience as much as I can from this...

Just find something negative on which I can improve...

P.s. its tapatalk supported

Thanks man!

- Via Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Ssup man!
> I know games aren't your thing, but can you go and read this?
> http://ingressforums.hostingsiteforfree.com/viewtopic.php?t=20
> Site rules, I wrote them up
> ...

Click to collapse



Im not on tapatalk right now anyway, but I'll give it a good read....brb...






OK,I read it twice.  Very good, and from what i can tell,  you covered all the bases.  

I just wanna be sure that "The staff reserve the right...." in the paragraph after #8 is gramaticaly correct, as i believe it is.  May not seem right, but I think it's right.  I did fail Freshman English.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

Well, except for BC and a local dude I met here, my Hangout was a failure.  Quasi really is my most devoted video-chatter.  I wish I lived in a better timezone.

Then again, I wonder how well hangouts will work on my Note 2.  I could be in a Hangout all damn day!  My i777 doesn't quite cut it.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

Morning peeps

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning peeps
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

Click to collapse



Hello there.  Morning for you?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

Still stumbling round with my first cuppa

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Still stumbling round with my first cuppa
> 
> I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.

Click to collapse



And another great sig quote by Jugg1es.....:good::highfive::good::highfive::good:


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And another great sig quote by Jugg1es.....:good::highfive::good::highfive::good:

Click to collapse



I've been lining up a few lately,  clipper+ is excellent 

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I've been lining up a few lately,  clipper+ is excellent
> 
> I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.

Click to collapse



You're a good man.  Have i mentioned that i am a bit of a juggler myself?  I also requested a unicycle for my 10th birthday, which I eventually rode successfully.  I'm not even trolling,I'm dead serious.I've always enjoyed coordination games/challenges.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You're a good man.  Have i mentioned that i am a bit of a juggler myself?  I also requested a unicycle for my 10th birthday, which I eventually rode successfully.  I'm not even trolling,I'm dead serious.I've always enjoyed coordination games/challenges.

Click to collapse



Yes you did say,  i got into it years ago as a way to chill out and focus,  do do most of the circus skills.  You also mentioned your a bit of a devil stock fan (i remember ) 

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## undercover (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm a clumsy sod. 
I did manage to get quite good at traditional ju jitsu though... But that is because it's quite flexible in adjusting to your body. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm curious, skinny...
Why'd you ask if I was a masochist? 

Also, where's bobo?
Haven't seen him around lately...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Yes you did say,  i got into it years ago as a way to chill out and focus,  do do most of the circus skills.  You also mentioned your a bit of a devil stock fan (i remember )
> 
> I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.

Click to collapse



yup,in the 90s the devilsticks helped me improve my drum stick skills.  i found so many new and cool ways to bounce drumsticks off stages...so awesome.  now,with drumsticks,i can throw them on the ground and make them pop up in so many different ways.  Fun skillz to have.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

Morning a.cid,  tinky.......erm i mean undercover 

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## a.cid (Dec 13, 2012)

Morning, man...

I can play with marbles, if those count


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Morning, man...
> 
> I can play with marbles, if those count

Click to collapse



Did you read my response to your TOS post?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Morning, man...
> 
> I can play with marbles, if those count

Click to collapse



Add long as you don't lose them 

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.

---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 PM ----------

Well this just have me my first giggle of the day http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35302222

Ant under screen!

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## werked (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi boys.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

Morning werked 

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## undercover (Dec 13, 2012)

Lol.  I have a picture somewhere of TF201 with a rice grain under the screen that I returned. 
Bug in the system, lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Dec 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Did you read my response to your TOS post?

Click to collapse



Oh, I had missed the edit...
Thanks man!







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Im not on tapatalk right now anyway, but I'll give it a good read....brb...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This?
The staff of this forum reserve the right to remove objectionable content, within a reasonable time frame, if they determine that removal is necessary. This is a manual process, however, please realize that they will not be able to remove or edit particular messages immediately. This policy applies to member profile information as well.​
It does sound a little weird...I'll look into it...

Meh, I passed (highest score amongst my other subjects) but I still suck, so its okay 
Thanks again buddy! 


- Via Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

undercover said:


> Lol.  I have a picture somewhere of TF201 with a rice grain under the screen that I returned.
> Bug in the system, lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



An ant i can sort of understand, those little buggers get everywhere.  A grain of rice on the other hand just makes me wonder where it was made,  or why they allow workers to eat on the production lines 

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## undercover (Dec 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> An ant i can sort of understand, those little buggers get everywhere.  A grain of rice on the other hand just makes me wonder where it was made,  or why they allow workers to eat on the production lines
> 
> I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.

Click to collapse



Let me see if I can find it on my instant upload. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 13, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Oh, I had missed the edit...
> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks good to me, I'd get rid of the first comma and add "so" or something after "however," to make it flow better, but that's just my opinion. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 AM ----------

Actually, I do think that staff would be considered plural, and Google just told me it was, so that should be "reserves." 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

F*ck!! Why in the world am I up :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 04:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 AM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> F*ck!! Why in the world am I up :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



F*cking woke up at 4am and couldn't go back to sleep :banghead::banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> F*ck!! Why in the world am I up :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning BC 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

Morning bc, proto

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Morning BC
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I guess... its f*cking dark outside 

Oh well, thank god only a half day of work, then jeep!!! Also payday, so its not too bad 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I guess... its f*cking dark outside
> 
> Oh well, thank god only a half day of work, then jeep!!! Also payday, so its not too bad
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Decided what to put on the license plate yet? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning bc, proto
> 
> I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.

Click to collapse



Lol, I like your SIG  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I guess... its f*cking dark outside
> 
> Oh well, thank god only a half day of work, then jeep!!! Also payday, so its not too bad
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



That's why your awake,  your excited.  Bless 

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Decided what to put on the license plate yet?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya:







Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool. I preferred LULZMBL, but that would be my second best choice 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Cool. I preferred LULZMBL, but that would be my second best choice
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't think my family would understand that lol

Also I like LOLROAD too 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 05:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 AM ----------

Pool anyone?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 13, 2012)

Morning Mafia 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Morning Mafia
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Early morning to ya :banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## werked (Dec 13, 2012)

Morning.... Time for me to go night night.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning.... Time for me to go night night.

Click to collapse



Werked 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## werked (Dec 13, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Werked
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Odie


----------



## a.cid (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks proto!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Bd !!! Snowflake flew here and made her own town 







Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

TonyStark said:


>

Click to collapse



Opened in browser and nice!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Opened in browser and nice!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



purty cool

ga-mornin


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey guys and gals.

I need your help.  I want my drumming gif in my SIG to be wearing a Santa hat.  I tried late last night, but I suck at Photoshop type stuff.

Lemme know of you have skilz.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hey guys and gals.
> 
> I need your help.  I want my drumming gif in my SIG to be wearing a Santa hat.  I tried late last night, but I suck at Photoshop type stuff.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And u still want it to move? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> And u still want it to move?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



That's the idea.  Problem is, I don't have each frame readily available.  They're on a CD somewhere.  The gif is made up of 9 individual photos.  Is that why I'm having such a hard time?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's the idea.  Problem is, I don't have each frame readily available.  They're on a CD somewhere.  The gif is made up of 9 individual photos.  Is that why I'm having such a hard time?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Ya, I was able to successfully add a non animated picture to an animating one using lunapic.com however it slows down the animation 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya, I was able to successfully add a non animated picture to an animating one using lunapic.com however it slows down the animation
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I'm just gonna have to find the CD with the original pics. Damn I'm lazy.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm just gonna have to find the CD with the original pics. Damn I'm lazy.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Or, take a screenshot of the gif in each frame 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Or, take a screenshot of the gif in each frame
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Maybe...when I'm not driving.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Maybe...when I'm not driving.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Where's the fun in that? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Where's the fun in that?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



There's moisture falling from the sky right now!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> There's moisture falling from the sky right now!
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



If u say so 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> If u say so
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I know its hard to believe, but it does rain in San Diego.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 08:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 AM ----------

I even documented it once...

http://vimeo.com/m/18348981

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I know its hard to believe, but it does rain in San Diego.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Alright,

F*ck sprint right now!! I can't send texts and have no 3g, not that I care about sh*t 3g but texts I do!!! Grr!! :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 09:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------

Yay texts working again  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 09:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 AM ----------

Speeds better stay like this: 






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Alright,
> 
> F*ck sprint right now!! I can't send texts and have no 3g, not that I care about sh*t 3g but texts I do!!! Grr!! :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sprint. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sprint.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I know 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 10:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 AM ----------

BD you see my earlier screen **** no further back then a page or 2 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## undercover (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I know
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







But overall reception sucks in the buildings since they have no 2g to fall back to... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

undercover said:


> View attachment 1560562
> 
> 
> But overall reception sucks in the buildings since they have no 2g to fall back to...
> ...

Click to collapse



Who sprint? And yes they have 1x to fall on  and signal for phone and text has always been good for me, however there 3g has been more ****ty then usual ever since the iPhone came  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## undercover (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Who sprint? And yes they have 1x to fall on  and signal for phone and text has always been good for me, however there 3g has been more ****ty then usual ever since the iPhone came
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



No, I'm in UK. Switching provider this month. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

undercover said:


> No, I'm in UK. Switching provider this month.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya I just looked at your provider after typing that, but was too lazy to edit 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## undercover (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya I just looked at your provider after typing that, but was too lazy to edit
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Well, your numberplate should say LAZYBOY then. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

Afternoon mafia
@bc how about p1mp 1t

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

We have a winner.






Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> We have a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice,  prefect in fact.  Nice find 

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

undercover said:


> Well, your numberplate should say LAZYBOY then.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Copyright infringement 







jugg1es said:


> Afternoon mafia
> @bc how about p1mp 1t
> 
> I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.

Click to collapse




no






TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> We have a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And why u think so low of me? :thumbdown:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Bd !!! Snowflake flew here and made her own town
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Snowflake is so awesome, they named a town after her. 
Nice license plate btw (if that's what you're getting)
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 13, 2012)

pool anyone?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake is so awesome, they named a town after her.
> Nice license plate btw (if that's what you're getting)
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Which one? 

I am getting: GRNLZRD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Which one?
> 
> I am getting: GRNLZRD
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



That's the one I was talking about. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Which one?
> 
> I am getting: GRNLZRD
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Make it SNOWFLK 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Make it SNOWFLK
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Make it SNOWFLK
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How about pipsqyk

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> How about pipsqyk
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Y u make me sad? 
I miss her. 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Y u make me sad?
> I miss her.
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Oh I am sorry 

I was thinking of the other bird name I knew and I forgot 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Oh I am sorry
> 
> I was thinking of the other bird name I knew and I forgot
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



It's okay. 
Pipsqueak was the mafia's first birdy bomber. 
She was such a smart bird. :thumbup:
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's okay.
> Pipsqueak was the mafia's first birdy bomber.
> She was such a smart bird. :thumbup:
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Ya I know, I mixed her up with your other bird u posted before.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Which one?
> 
> I am getting: GRNLZRD
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



How about GTRSN1P

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya I know, I mixed her up with your other bird u posted before.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Are you talking about Moon-doggie?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Are you talking about Moon-doggie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes !! I am sorry 

License pkate: MNDGGIE

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yes !! I am sorry
> 
> License pkate: MNDGGIE
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Moon-doggie is crazy! 
He's a little kamikaze bird.
Watch out for that bird! 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 01:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 PM ----------







Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi Mafiosos...
Whuzzup?

BD's pic= Troll family alert....

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 13, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi Mafiosos...
> Whuzzup?
> 
> BD's pic= Troll family alert....
> ...

Click to collapse


 um whaa


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 13, 2012)

Dead thread, is dead.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Early morning to ya :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Lol yes, I do wake up early...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Dec 13, 2012)

**yawn**  I'm up....I hit the snooze button for an hour. 
Sup y'all??


----------



## trell959 (Dec 13, 2012)

Afternoon

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

Evening 

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 13, 2012)

I haz a hungry. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Afternoon, ugh what a sh*tty day 

1. I get up a 4am and can't go back to sleep
 2. I find out I most likely not have jeep funds til tomorrow 
3. The house we were going to look at turned out to be a ****ty looking 4 plex!! 

Nothing is going my way today :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Afternoon, ugh what a sh*tty day
> 
> 1. I get up a 4am and can't go back to sleep
> 2. I find out I most likely not have jeep funds til tomorrow
> ...

Click to collapse



Tomorrow is another day? (To buy a jeep and find a house) 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## werked (Dec 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I haz a hungry.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



I haz a cookie. 
Also... Hiya.


----------



## trell959 (Dec 13, 2012)

Google agreed to sending me a replacement Nexus 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 13, 2012)

werked said:


> I haz a cookie.
> Also... Hiya.

Click to collapse



I want a cookie. 

Hi. 




trell959 said:


> Google agreed to sending me a replacement Nexus
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



What was wrong with it? 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I want a cookie.

Click to collapse


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I want a cookie.
> 
> Hi.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm guessing the back glass broke. That happens a lot

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Dec 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I want a cookie.
> 
> Hi.
> What was wrong with it?
> ...

Click to collapse



Scratches developing on the back of my phone, getting worst and worst without cause. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Scratches developing on the back of my phone, getting worst and worst without cause.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Pics out it never happened! And if you don't have another camera than use the mirror!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## trell959 (Dec 13, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Pics out it never happened! And if you don't have another camera than use the mirror!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sure, but I doubt you'll be able to see them. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## werked (Dec 13, 2012)

So, tonight is my last night of work until next Friday. Why is it that the days that you work drag.... And your days off fly by. Never understood this. 
Hopefully I can finish my Christmas shopping this weekend.... Mostly online(fingers crossed), except for the ipad., which I'm gonna get at teh wallyworld.... to save 10%.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sure, but I doubt you'll be able to see them.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Are they actual scratches or small stress fractures 

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.

---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 PM ----------




werked said:


> So, tonight is my last night of work until next Friday. Why is it that the days that you work drag.... And your days off fly by. Never understood this.
> Hopefully I can finish my Christmas shopping this weekend.... Mostly online(fingers crossed), except for the ipad., which I'm gonna get at teh wallyworld.... to save 10%.

Click to collapse



Doing anything else this week other than shopping? 

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## werked (Dec 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Are they actual scratches or small stress fractures
> 
> I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably gonna try to finish unpacking all the ish in my garage. Call my home builder and light a fire under his arse. Maybe go riding to see some Christmas lights. Make some yummy Christmas goodies. Smoke some ribs or something like that. Who knows what else. . What about you??


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm working right up until Xmas.  I'm off this Tuesday and next weekend.  And I've managed to get Christmas day off for the second time in the years 

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## werked (Dec 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm working right up until Xmas.  I'm off this Tuesday and next weekend.  And I've managed to get Christmas day off for the second time in the years
> 
> I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.

Click to collapse



Nice. :thumbup: after this week off.... I work the 4 days before Christmas. Not complaining.... Holiday pay on Christmas eve FTW.  <<<< this is what will buy my Nexus 10


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice choice for a tablet. 

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Tomorrow is another day? (To buy a jeep and find a house)
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Ya I know.. and its Friday!!! 

I really don't care when I get the jeep, its more the fact I don't want him thinking I am taking too long and sells it to someone else, a good sign though is he did take the ad off craigslist, so I think he is committed to selling it to me  I wish someone local could just loan me the money at a faster rate :/   I hope i get  the money by tomorrow morning :fingers-crossed: 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya I know.. and its Friday!!!
> 
> I really don't care when I get the jeep, its more the fact I don't want him thinking I am taking too long and sells it to someone else, a good sign though is he did take the ad off craigslist, so I think he is committed to selling it to me  I wish someone local could just loan me the money at a faster rate :/   I hope i get  the money by tomorrow morning :fingers-crossed:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Good luck with that,  maybe everything will look better after a good night's sleep 

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good luck with that,  maybe everything will look better after a good night's sleep
> 
> I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.

Click to collapse



Let's hope so :thumbup:

I really wanted to drive it to work tomorrow, but oh well

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## werked (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya I know.. and its Friday!!!
> 
> I really don't care when I get the jeep, its more the fact I don't want him thinking I am taking too long and sells it to someone else, a good sign though is he did take the ad off craigslist, so I think he is committed to selling it to me  I wish someone local could just loan me the money at a faster rate :/   I hope i get  the money by tomorrow morning :fingers-crossed:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I'll loan it to you  and only charge you 44% interest....compounded hourly until loan is repaid in full.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

werked said:


> I'll loan it to you  and only charge you 44% interest....compounded hourly until loan is repaid in full.

Click to collapse



PSH, ya right, my current rate is 5% 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

werked said:


> I'll loan it to you  and only charge you 44% interest....compounded hourly until loan is repaid in full.

Click to collapse



That's better than what I'd have charged,  

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## werked (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> PSH, ya right, my current rate is 5%
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



My current rate is 0....ahhhh.....feels so good. 0% interest on 0 dollars. 







jugg1es said:


> That's better than what I'd have charged,
> 
> I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.

Click to collapse



Well, it the holiday season.... Was tryin to be generous.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

One good thing did happen today:

My package for my Secret Santa at work came quick : http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002S5JH2W/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## trell959 (Dec 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Are they actual scratches or small stress fractures
> 
> I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.

Click to collapse



Scratches. All in the same exact spot, and there aren't any scratches anywhere else. The CSR told me that it's a problem with LG, and some of their phones don't get "finished" right. They're sending me a new one as we speak.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Scratches. All in the same exact spot, and there aren't any scratches anywhere else. The CSR told me that it's a problem with LG, and some of their phones don't get "finished" right. They're sending me a new one as we speak.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



It Just seems that the n4 has lots of niggly issues,  the glass back included 

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> It Just seems that the n4 has lots of niggly issues,  the glass back included
> 
> I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.

Click to collapse



No 32gb also an issue 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No 32gb also an issue
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Well yes,  that's a big issue.  I've tried and just can't get below 16gb storage 

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## trell959 (Dec 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> It Just seems that the n4 has lots of niggly issues,  the glass back included
> 
> I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I agree. Still a great phone in my opinion.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 13, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


>

Click to collapse



Thank you. 







trell959 said:


> Scratches developing on the back of my phone, getting worst and worst without cause.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse





Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## trell959 (Dec 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They're sending me a new one 

How are you bd?

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 13, 2012)

trell959 said:


> They're sending me a new one
> 
> How are you bd?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



I'm good. Busy as heck...but good.
How are you doing?

It's good they're sending you a new phone. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Dec 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well yes,  that's a big issue.  I've tried and just can't get below 16gb storage
> 
> I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.

Click to collapse



I can


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 13, 2012)

Guys...
seriously thinking of getting a placeholder phone for the next 5 months... till the GS4 launches...

HTC Sensation, GS2 or GS3 Mini...

Wotsay?
Which one is the best choice?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 13, 2012)

werked said:


> I can

Click to collapse



I can too. 
The biggest hit I take on space is nandroids. I back up my backups! 
I can pretty much live with Google music and a few songs locally. Google Drive, Dropbox, Box, Skydrive for pics and misc files. 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Dec 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I can too.
> The biggest hit I take on space is nandroids. I back up my backups!
> I can pretty much live with Google music and a few songs locally. Google Drive, Dropbox, Box, Skydrive for pics and misc files.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



See, no one else gets it. There are alternate means of storage out there.


----------



## trell959 (Dec 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm good. Busy as heck...but good.
> How are you doing?
> 
> It's good they're sending you a new phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm good. Want this last full week of school to be over. I have finals next week, Monday Tuesday and Wednesday. Then we're off for winter break. And I don't even have to come to school Wednesday. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I can too.
> The biggest hit I take on space is nandroids. I back up my backups!
> I can pretty much live with Google music and a few songs locally. Google Drive, Dropbox, Box, Skydrive for pics and misc files.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Nandroids are annoyingly huge, which is why I only keep one on my sdcard at a time. I really only make them when testing out a new ROM, just so I can revert back quickly if I don't like it. Just updated my CWM to 6.0.1.9, and it is insanely faster that 6.0.1.0. Finished a nandroid backup in about 30 seconds. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 13, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Guys...
> seriously thinking of getting a placeholder phone for the next 5 months... till the GS4 launches...
> 
> HTC Sensation, GS2 or GS3 Mini...
> ...

Click to collapse



GS3 mini.
 The Sensation only has 768MB of RAM. It's not enough anymore IMO. I can't get past the 800X480 resolution on a 4.3/4.5in (depending on the variant) screen....(but if you can maybe go with the S2)

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:02 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Nandroids are annoyingly huge, which is why I only keep one on my sdcard at a time. I really only make them when testing out a new ROM, just so I can revert back quickly if I don't like it. Just updated my CWM to 6.0.1.9, and it is insanely faster that 6.0.1.0. Finished a nandroid backup in about 30 seconds.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have like ten at any time on a given device....And that's not even counting the ones I move to my pc. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 13, 2012)

werked said:


> See, no one else gets it. There are alternate means of storage out there.

Click to collapse



Except when you don't always have a great signal 
I keep all my music on my sdcard because I like to use PowerAmp music player because of the amazing sound quality. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Except when you don't always have a great signal
> I keep all my music on my sdcard because I like to use PowerAmp music player because of the amazing sound quality.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's why I keep a few favorite songs locally. 
You're on Verizon and complaining about not getting great signal. 
Why would you pay their exorbitant prices if you don't get good signal?
I'm getting rid of them in January. (except for my Dad's bill with them, that I'll still pay)
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> GS3 mini.
> The Sensation only has 768MB of RAM. It's not enough anymore IMO. I can't get past the 800X480 resolution on a 4.3/4.5in (depending on the variant) screen....(but if you can maybe go with the S2)
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> ...

Click to collapse



Why? Waste of space imo, guess it depends on whether you like to switch between ROMs. I never dirty flash any ROM updates, so I wouldn't restore a nandroid of a ROM to try out an update for it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

I have two nandroid backups. 1 fallback daily fully working rom,  and the one im currently testing.  Google music is a none starter as i only have 500mb data plan a month,  so that wipes out a lot of online storage. I could backup to pc but im rarely on it.  

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> GS3 mini.
> The Sensation only has 768MB of RAM. It's not enough anymore IMO. I can't get past the 800X480 resolution on a 4.3/4.5in (depending on the variant) screen....(but if you can maybe go with the S2)
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya that RAM is what's making me baulk from getting the sensation...
S3 Mini has this NovaThor CPU... which no other phone seems to.... and there's also the issue of devs....
Both sensation and S2 have an established community.... Not too sure bout the Mini....


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's why I keep a few favorite songs locally.
> You're on Verizon and complaining about not getting great signal.
> Why would you pay their exorbitant prices if you don't get good signal?
> I'm getting rid of them in January. (except for my Dad's bill with them, that I'll still pay)
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I usually do have great signal, so I guess it wouldn't be too much of a problem, but I don't have much sh!t to fill my sdcard with, so using cloud storage just isn't necessary for me. 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Why? Waste of space imo, guess it depends on whether you like to switch between ROMs. I never dirty flash any ROM updates, so I wouldn't restore a nandroid of a ROM to try out an update for it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I only really dirty flash minor updates...but still....old habits die hard I guess.
 It's ingrained in me to backup, backup, backup!!
It's almost like a reflex now.
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 13, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Ya that RAM is what's making me baulk from getting the sensation...
> S3 Mini has this NovaThor CPU... which no other phone seems to.... and there's also the issue of devs....
> Both sensation and S2 have an established community.... Not too sure bout the Mini....

Click to collapse



I'd say go with the S2, it's a nice phone and still lots of dev action. What do you have now? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 13, 2012)

Since everyone else is posting screenies of storage....here, I'll throw my hat into the ring. 






Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 13, 2012)

S3 Mini doesn't seem to have a dev scene at all.
Yet.

So it's out...


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I only really dirty flash minor updates...but still....old habits die hard I guess.
> It's ingrained in me to backup, backup, backup!!
> It's almost like a reflex now.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



True, but I just don't see the need for it. I have titanium backup for my apps, so the only thing I'd be backing up is system and kernel settings, that just doesn't seem like something I need to back up. Backups of backups of backups are great to have, but when each one takes up 5% of your storage space? I'll pass, but to each their own. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I'd say go with the S2, it's a nice phone and still lots of dev action. What do you have now?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm on the moto Defy...
Single core OMAP 3630, 512 MB RAM, and dying dev scene...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

Ok well as everyone else is posting, this is what I've got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 13, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I'm on the moto Defy...
> Single core OMAP 3630, 512 MB RAM, and dying dev scene...

Click to collapse



Well, take a look at both, I've seen the S2 and it's a solid phone. Nice feel to it, good battery life, fairly fast. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Since everyone else is posting screenies of storage....here, I'll throw my hat into the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's an interesting looking theme, what is it? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Well, take a look at both, I've seen the S2 and it's a solid phone. Nice feel to it, good battery life, fairly fast.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya I know that the S2 is specced out quite well, but the Sensation's screen and build quality are so much better...
But then S2 has 256 MB extra RAM....
Buying even a compromise phone is so confusing... 0_o


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 13, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Ya I know that the S2 is specced out quite well, but the Sensation's screen and build quality are so much better...
> But then S2 has 256 MB extra RAM....
> Buying even a compromise phone is so confusing... 0_o

Click to collapse



Lol. To complicate things further, have you thought of getting the gnex? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lol. To complicate things further, have you thought of getting the gnex?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No microsd...
deal breaker...
Cloud storage gets too expensive in India... 
So no GNex or Nexus 4...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Well, take a look at both, I've seen the S2 and it's a solid phone. Nice feel to it, good battery life, fairly fast.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's PA colors (the blue color on the notification bar) and outline theme (T-Mobile theme engine CM theme)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 13, 2012)

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 13, 2012)

i slept all the way up til now...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 13, 2012)

Here's the One X
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> i slept all the way up til now...

Click to collapse



Lazy. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 13, 2012)

Sup quasi? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

Well I'm going to go beddybyes, so I'll say "night all". 

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## undercover (Dec 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well I'm going to go beddybyes, so I'll say "night all".
> 
> I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.

Click to collapse



I say that too even though I wasn't here much today. Well I was... Just lurking 
Hi all! 
Night all! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well I'm going to go beddybyes, so I'll say "night all".
> 
> I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.

Click to collapse



Beddybyes?
What are you, three? 
Night. 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Beddybyes?
> What are you, three?
> Night.
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



No i just get used to saying it to a three year old 

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## undercover (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Beddybyes?
> What are you, three?
> Night.
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



When you have kids you start talking like that.  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 14, 2012)

undercover said:


> When you have kids you start talking like that.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



True that


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sup quasi?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just chillin man...  Not sure how I slept from 2am to 5pm...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

undercover said:


> When you have kids you start talking like that.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm giving him a hard time because he made roughly the same comment about "Snowflake time". 
(No, I still haven't forgotten that Jugg1es) 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Just chillin man...  Not sure how I slept from 2am to 5pm...

Click to collapse



Bars. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm giving him a hard time because he made roughly the same comment about "Snowflake time".
> (No, I still haven't forgotten that Jugg1es)
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have, what did i say about snowflake time? 

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Bars.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



I just ate 2...  and have another...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I have, what did i say about snowflake time?
> 
> I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.

Click to collapse



Something about it wasn't even recognizable/understandable (I'm paraphrasing here) by a three year old.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Something about it wasn't even recognizable/understandable (I'm paraphrasing here) by a three year old.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Ah, don't remember it 

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

need all yalls prayers i dont hit with a huge repair bill...  i might just fix it myself, but ill at least try to beat them first...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I just ate 2...  and have another...

Click to collapse



That'll make you sleep. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 07:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Ah, don't remember it
> 
> I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.

Click to collapse



That was what made me mad at you in the first place.
 You can say whatever you want about me. 
 Just don't talk badly about Snowflake (or anything pertaining to her). She's a sweet little nerdy bird and doesn't deserve it.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm gonna have to get used to tapatalk...  its terrible though...  gotta refresh constantly or else you miss a post...


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm gonna have to get used to tapatalk...  its terrible though...  gotta refresh constantly or else you miss a post...

Click to collapse



Try Forum Runner


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm gonna have to get used to tapatalk...  its terrible though...  gotta refresh constantly or else you miss a post...

Click to collapse



Yeah...No F5 on mobile. :what:

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> need all yalls prayers i dont hit with a huge repair bill...  i might just fix it myself, but ill at least try to beat them first...

Click to collapse



Hopefully you won't. :thumbup:

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 14, 2012)

Happy Holiday all

Check in here, if you can/want  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2045697


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Try Forum Runner

Click to collapse



ill give it a shot...  im on a G73 right now...  so slow..



Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah...No F5 on mobile. :what:
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



MB is $450...


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> ill give it a shot...  im on a G73 right now...  so slow..

Click to collapse



why so slow


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> why so slow

Click to collapse



Slower i7, SATA2 and no SSD...  I'm used to my G75 on steroids...


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Slower i7, SATA2 and no SSD...  I'm used to my G75 on steroids...

Click to collapse



:good:

I think once I install the 512gb SSD I will be set for several years


Hey I thought w/ the introduction of W8 ram whould be unlocked??


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 14, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> :good:
> 
> I think once I install the 512gb SSD I will be set for several years
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure, but do you even lift?


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Sure, but do you even lift?

Click to collapse









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what type of video plug this is called: ?





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> :good:
> 
> I think once I install the 512gb SSD I will be set for several years
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you mean?  Windows 8 locks things down even more...  If it ships with Windows8 it has SecureBoot, but that can be disabled...  SSD makes a huge difference...  I have 3 of them sitting around doing nothing....  RAM unlocked?  You mean the ability to adjust timings and voltage in the BIOS?  Only high end models like Sager, MSI, Alienware allow for that...  That's what started the whole brickscapade...  I flashed an unlocked BIOS which gave me a ton of control in the BIOS...  but subsequently killed the illuminated keyboard...  I flash every BIOS there was the proper way trying to restore the lights, but nothing works...   I flashed it with the Intel utility not the Asus utility...  It even gave me a warning 'Don't do that' but I did it anyways...  Now no power...


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Can anyone tell me what type of video plug this is called: ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



RCA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Can anyone tell me what type of video plug this is called: ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kind of looks like Coaxial without the threading...

---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------




ronnie498 said:


> RCA

Click to collapse



The audios are...  but those videos dont look to take an RCA...


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> What do you mean?  Windows 8 locks things down even more...  If it ships with Windows8 it has SecureBoot, but that can be disabled...  SSD makes a huge difference...  I have 3 of them sitting around doing nothing....  RAM unlocked?  You mean the ability to adjust timings and voltage in the BIOS?  Only high end models like Sager, MSI, Alienware allow for that...  That's what started the whole brickscapade...  I flashed an unlocked BIOS which gave me a ton of control in the BIOS...  but subsequently killed the illuminated keyboard...  I flash every BIOS there was the proper way trying to restore the lights, but nothing works...   I flashed it with the Intel utility not the Asus utility...  It even gave me a warning 'Don't do that' but I did it anyways...  Now no power...

Click to collapse



Hmm I thought I saw a ram tweeker in the windows metro apps


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Hmm I thought I saw a ram tweeker in the windows metro apps

Click to collapse



Only way to tweak things with a locked down BIOS is with the Intel Extreme Tuning Utility...  The program is designed for different desktop MBs and of course processors...  So with a laptop, all you can do is overclock with it...


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> What do you mean?  Windows 8 locks things down even more...  If it ships with Windows8 it has SecureBoot, but that can be disabled...  SSD makes a huge difference...  I have 3 of them sitting around doing nothing....  RAM unlocked?  You mean the ability to adjust timings and voltage in the BIOS?  Only high end models like Sager, MSI, Alienware allow for that...  That's what started the whole brickscapade...  I flashed an unlocked BIOS which gave me a ton of control in the BIOS...  but subsequently killed the illuminated keyboard...  I flash every BIOS there was the proper way trying to restore the lights, but nothing works...   I flashed it with the Intel utility not the Asus utility...  It even gave me a warning 'Don't do that' but I did it anyways...  Now no power...

Click to collapse



Noob 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Can anyone tell me what type of video plug this is called: ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



UHF connectors?  Search by the device model number in ElGoog

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Noob
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I knew it would brick...  but my all or nothing attitude made me hit the Y button...  Oh well...  Had to strip it back down...  Now I have all this just sitting around...






3 SSD's, 36GB of RAM, and an Intel 6300...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> UHF connectors?  Search by the device model number in ElGoog
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Thank u I didn't know what to look up 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I knew it would brick...  but my all or nothing attitude made me hit the Y button...  Oh well...  Had to strip it back down...  Now I have all this just sitting around...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You had 3 SSDs in that? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Thank u I didn't know what to look up
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Is that an old VCR? If so...the conector will be a male type with a real skinny plastic shoulder.

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Kind of looks like Coaxial without the threading...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe ? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You had 3 SSDs in that?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



At the moment just 1...  The 2nd Samsung was going in for Christmas, and I bought the OZC for my mom...  Try to speed up this slow G73...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Is that an old VCR? If so...the conector will be a male type with a real skinny plastic shoulder.
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Yes our old VCR broke and found this free on the curb on the dog walk and it work  just didn't recognize the bid plug

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yes our old VCR broke and found this free on the curb on the dog walk and it work  just didn't recognize the bid plug
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Son....you wasn't even born when them devices were around 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> At the moment just 1...  The 2nd Samsung was going in for Christmas, and I bought the OZC for my mom...  Try to speed up this slow G73...

Click to collapse



Ah, cool. Thinking about getting an SSD for my computer, only thing slowing it down really. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Only way to tweak things with a locked down BIOS is with the Intel Extreme Tuning Utility...  The program is designed for different desktop MBs and of course processors...  So with a laptop, all you can do is overclock with it...

Click to collapse



Looks hopefull for my unit  http://forum.notebookreview.com/asus/677457-asus-n56vz-16gb-ram-thread-3.html


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Looks hopefull for my unit  http://forum.notebookreview.com/asus/677457-asus-n56vz-16gb-ram-thread-3.html

Click to collapse



That's an Ivy Bridge?  You can get 32gb working in it, just make sure to EXACTLY match all of the timings as the stock chips ESPECIALLY the tRAS...  and use 1.35v chips...  Post up a CPU-Z screenie of the RAM and SPD section...   I had 32gb in mine...

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 PM ----------

I take that back Tony, it's only got 2 slots....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Son....you wasn't even born when them devices were around
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



VCRs yes, weird plug before rca and coaxial no 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Ah, cool. Thinking about getting an SSD for my computer, only thing slowing it down really.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Definitely get one man...  Makes all the difference...  I'll never use a spinner again...


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

Don't let me forget to show y'all what comes up over the horizon here in the morning.


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Don't let me forget to show y'all what comes up over the horizon here in the morning.

Click to collapse



Could it be... Teh sun? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Don't let me forget to show y'all what comes up over the horizon here in the morning.

Click to collapse



Do post...  I'll catch it around 4 or 5pm when I wake up...

Back to Slim 3.1...  Sick of black screen and reboots...


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Could it be... Teh sun?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Maybe 

^_^ 






Quasimodem said:


> Do post...  I'll catch it around 4 or 5pm when I wake up...
> 
> Back to Slim 3.1...  Sick of black screen and reboots...

Click to collapse



I've been having a few reboots with slim lately.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Maybe
> 
> ^_^
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just flashed newest KT and got my voltages right, but think I'm gonna try lean kernel...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 14, 2012)

Meh. I'm bored.

Anyone want to set up a Google Hangout here in the next 30 minutes?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Just flashed newest KT and got my voltages right, but think I'm gonna try lean kernel...

Click to collapse



That's what I'm using atm. :thumbup:


----------



## RedmanOPG (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Just flashed newest KT and got my voltages right, but think I'm gonna try lean kernel...

Click to collapse



What up sept bday


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> That's what I'm using atm. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



KT or Lean?  I'm getting some screen flicker with KT...


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

:what::what:

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> KT or Lean?  I'm getting some screen flicker with KT...

Click to collapse



Lean.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> :what::what:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Glad I made my first nandroid in years...  Slim 3.1 and Lean...  I'll use Voltage Control for UV and OC...

---------- Post added at 09:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------

Or maybe I'll just brick everything I own and sleep like Rip Van Winkle...  I'll start with the S3..  Flash an I9300 kernel....  Then my TV....  load the wrong firmware...  Then I'll setup MAC filtering, only eveyone else can get online, and have them password protect everything...  See yall in a yr...


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

RedmanOPG said:


> What up sept baby

Click to collapse



Hmmm, who r u?? 
And, Quasi.... Why he call u is baby?? 







Quasimodem said:


> Glad I made my first nandroid in years...  Slim 3.1 and Lean...  I'll use Voltage Control for UV and OC...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------
> 
> Or maybe I'll just brick everything I own and sleep like Rip Van Winkle...  I'll start with the S3..  Flash an I9300 kernel....  Then my TV....  load the wrong firmware...  Then I'll setup MAC filtering, only eveyone else can get online, and have them password protect everything...  See yall in a yr...

Click to collapse



Don't do it.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Hmmm, who r u??
> And, Quasi.... Why he call u is baby??
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No clue who that guy is...  think he said bday though...  looked at my sig...  that's Scorpio moron...

Yo whats ur name, dont reply to my posts, don't reply in the this thread....   Start by PMing MikeChannon to have your account deleted, then click the logout button...


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> No clue who that guy is...  think he said bday though...  looked at my sig...  that's Scorpio moron...
> 
> Yo whats ur name, dont reply to my posts, don't reply in the this thread....   Start by PMing MikeChannon to have your account deleted, then click the logout button...

Click to collapse



I know. Hopefully he is just a one poster. 
Gosh, I was gonna say.... I thought I was your baby.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> I know. Hopefully he is just a one poster.
> Gosh, I was gonna say.... I thought I was your baby.

Click to collapse



You *ARE* my baby...  Don't ever let any troll let you think otherwise...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> You *ARE* my baby...  Don't ever let any troll let you think otherwise...

Click to collapse



She's only yours because I'm married.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> You *ARE* my baby...  Don't ever let any troll let you think otherwise...

Click to collapse








TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> She's only yours because I'm married.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



 lulz. I luvs u guys.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> She's only yours because I'm married.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Reminded me of this MEME


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 14, 2012)

Werked gotz 2 fighting over her


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Werked gotz 2 fighting over her

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Reminded me of this MEME

Click to collapse



Im not a fighter....











ronnie498 said:


> Werked gotz 2 fighting over her

Click to collapse





Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Werked gotz 2 fighting over her

Click to collapse



I don't fight often...  but when I do, you end up on the ground...  Someone needs to make that a meme with the Dos Equis guy...


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

Skinny is a lover not a fighter.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Skinny is a lover not a fighter.

Click to collapse



otay


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Skinny is a lover not a fighter.

Click to collapse



You obviously caught my drift.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

Prefer not to fight, but I've been in my share of them, none started by me...  and yes, I've knocked a guy out with one hit...  right in the jaw...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Prefer not to fight, but I've been in my share of them, none started by me...  and yes, I've knocked a guy out with one hit...  right in the jaw...

Click to collapse



Reminds me of this pic I made of Spaghetti when she was 9 months old.






Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Reminds me of this pic I made of Spaghetti when she was 9 months old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fkn LOVE that pic...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Fkn LOVE that pic...

Click to collapse



Thanks dude 

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Reminds me of this pic I made of Spaghetti when she was 9 months old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Miss those days when they were little bitty


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thanks dude
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Makes me wanna print that out, and include mickey in the framing of my degree....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Makes me wanna print that out, and include mickey in the framing of my degree....

Click to collapse



Awesome idea hahaha

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

Oops....  UVed too low...

---------- Post added at 10:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Awesome idea hahaha
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



In fact Ill do that...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

Evening, Brian,,Ronnie and skinny (chris?) I am so bad at remembering names

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Evening Bridget, are u relaxed with a drink and get rid of those migraines 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Evening, Brian,,Ronnie and skinny (chris?) I am so bad at remembering names
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Correct 

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Evening Bridget, are u relaxed with a drink and get rid of those migraines
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Hi David. (since we're apparently using real names tonight)
I'm relaxed with several drinks, and a moon doggie that just woke up. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 PM ----------







Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## trell959 (Dec 14, 2012)

Sup guys. Finally back to stock, unrooted, locked boot loader.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Correct
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Oh good and bobo's is dustin 







Babydoll25 said:


> Hi David. (since we're apparently using real names tonight)
> I'm relaxed with several drinks, and a moon doggie that just woke up.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> ...

Click to collapse



Good bd  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the inspiration Chris!!!  Wish the printer had ink...






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Thanks for the inspiration Chris!!!  Wish the printer had ink...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome! Lololol

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

No custom plate for me its an annual $25 buck fee.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No custom plate for me its an annual $25 buck fee.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



In the course of a year, you can't tuck away $25??

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No custom plate for me its an annual $25 buck fee.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



If we all pitch in a buck or 2 u could do it


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> In the course of a year, you can't tuck away $25??
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Ya I could  also I am still trying to figure out how much registration renewal is? It actually maybe a very small difference.. so I guess I will have to find out

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Ya I could  also I am still trying to figure out how much registration renewal is? It actually maybe a very small difference.. so I guess I will have to find out
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



My registration renewal is $71.50 but since it's a different state, I don't know if it's a good reference point.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I remember it being close to 20 so if that is the case, a personalize plate isn't that much

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine is $126.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Mine is $126.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



My insurance for the year is $708.00 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## trell959 (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Can I have that wp?

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks.jpg

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Can I have that wp?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Yea lemme locate it in its native resolution....  in my dropbox somewhere...







Mephikun said:


> Thanks.jpg
> 
> Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That game is twice your age sonny...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Yea lemme locate it in its native resolution....  in my dropbox somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not quite  

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Can I have that wp?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Thar ya go...

http://db.tt/4BMQBaEK

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

BD, I really like the screens you've been doing lately.  You've given me a few ideas.:highfive:


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

Cowboys and aliens is a weird movie.  

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 14, 2012)

Guys. I might be going over to the dark side. iOS. 

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> BD, I really like the screens you've been doing lately.  You've given me a few ideas.:highfive:

Click to collapse



Thanks. 
The first is pretty much a sense skin and some icons from venom hub. The backgrounds are all from venom hub too. 
It's theming at it's laziest. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> BD, I really like the screens you've been doing lately.  You've given me a few ideas.:highfive:

Click to collapse



I've always liked a stock inverted look...  but I'm game for whatever...  think I'll try aokp 4.2.1...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Guys. I might be going over to the dark side. iOS.
> 
> Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## trell959 (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Thar ya go...
> 
> http://db.tt/4BMQBaEK
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks man. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Thanks.
> The first is pretty much a sense skin and some icons from venom hub. The backgrounds are all from venom hub too.
> It's theming at it's laziest.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



But it's all about the colors, wallpapers, and the combination of things you choose, stock or not.  You do a lot with a little, and i dig it.  Even if you're "lazy".


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Blue footed boobies!!!! My mom went to south america and saw tons!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Lol. I want to use a couple apps that I used during my iOS days.

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> But it's all about the colors, wallpapers, and the combination of things you choose, stock or not.  You do a lot with a little, and i dig it.  Even if you're "lazy".

Click to collapse








Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Blue footed boobies!!!! My mom went to south america and saw tons!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



They are awesome. Territorial as heck, but awesome nonetheless. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol. I want to use a couple apps that I used during my iOS days.
> 
> Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't approve... (neither does Snowflake).... But what do I know? 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't approve... (neither does Snowflake).... But what do I know?
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



I'm not even going to dignify his posts with a response.






Nope,


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm not even going to dignify his posts with a response.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Funny story: a friend of mine came over and was holding Snowflake and She pulled out an iPhone.... and Snowflake hissed at it. 
I <3 that bird. 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Funny story: a friend of mine came over and was holding Snowflake and She pulled out an iPhone.... and Snowflake hissed at it.
> I <3 that bird.
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Game, set, match.  Snowflake wins!


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> [IMG]http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y209/chrislight/xwingChristmas_zps3b201b40.jpg[/IMG]

Click to collapse



I like that, a lot! 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Game, set, match.  Snowflake wins!

Click to collapse



Doesn't she always, though? 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Doesn't she always, though?
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Yeah, but i love a good dynasty! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

Huge mistake using Justin's 4.2 apps...  complete trash...  Google sign in completely missing...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Huge mistake using Justin's 4.2 apps...  complete trash...  Google sign in completely missing...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



4.2 gapps with slim 3.1?  That's your problem.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Huge mistake using Justin's 4.2 apps...  complete trash...  Google sign in completely missing...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's silly. 
Why would he forget to include that?
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 4.2 gapps with slim 3.1?  That's your problem.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



4.2 gapps with tasks 4.2.1...  I'm no noob...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> 4.2 gapps with tasks 4.2.1...  I'm no noob...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol, forgot you have the s3.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah, but i love a good dynasty! :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



She likes Android phones though. She'll poke at the screen, try to chew on the case, chirp at it when I get a text....

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------








Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

Time to print all this RMA crap...

In the explanation box, I'll put 'It don't boot mane!!'


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> She likes Android phones though. She'll poke at the screen, try to chew on the case, chirp at it when I get a text....
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Smartest f'n bird I've ever had the pleasure of knowing (well, vicariously)


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

Ordered my brother and sister each a pair of Sanuk's. Ahhh, i'm such a good sister. 

---------- Post added at 12:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 AM ----------

Oh and I heart zappos.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Time to print all this RMA crap...
> 
> In the explanation box, I'll put 'It don't boot mane!!'

Click to collapse



*mang


Trust me,I pretty much live in Mexico.

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------




werked said:


> Ordered my brother and sister each a pair of Sanuk's. Ahhh, i'm such a good sister.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 AM ----------
> 
> Oh and I heart zappos.

Click to collapse



Yes you are...i love my black Sanuks!


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> She likes Android phones though. She'll poke at the screen, try to chew on the case, chirp at it when I get a text....
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I love Snowflake.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> I love Snowflake.

Click to collapse



And just look at her. Other birds _in_ the cage, Snowflake on top.  :victory:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Ordered my brother and sister each a pair of Sanuk's. Ahhh, i'm such a good sister.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 AM ----------
> 
> Oh and I heart zappos.

Click to collapse



Wow those look really comfortable...  never heard of em until now and I'm a shoe nut...


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And just look at her. Other birds _in_ the cage, Snowflake on top.  :victory:

Click to collapse



Snowflake is wearing Perma blush on her cheeks. U go girl!! 

---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 AM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Wow those look really comfortable...  never heard of em until now and I'm a shoe nut...

Click to collapse



One word. Amazing.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Wow those look really comfortable...  never heard of em until now and I'm a shoe nut...

Click to collapse



Dude, they are my 100% goto for house shoes.  amazingly comfy, but get them 1/2 size bigger than usual, mine are a bit snug.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Smartest f'n bird I've ever had the pleasure of knowing (well, vicariously)

Click to collapse



Aww. 
She's sleeping....but I'm sure She would approve
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> One word. Amazing.

Click to collapse





TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dude, they are my 100% goto for house shoes.  amazingly comfy, but get them 1/2 size bigger than usual, mine are a bit snug.

Click to collapse



I shall order some shortly...  first the G75 bizness....  I mean come on...  Look at what I'm posting from....


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dude, they are my 100% goto for house shoes.  amazingly comfy, but get them 1/2 size bigger than usual, mine are a bit snug.

Click to collapse



Wear them everywhere!! U r not cool  unless u do so. 
Seriously tho quasi.... They r actual shoes not house shoes but are great for each. Meh, get two... One for the casa and one for the road.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Snowflake is wearing Perma blush on her cheeks. U go girl!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's moon doggie actually.  I just thought it was a funny pic (hanging with the parakeets)
Snowflake is a white faced cockatiel, no cheek patches. 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's moon doggie actually.  I just thought it was a funny pic (hanging with the parakeets)
> Snowflake is a white faced cockatiel, no cheek patches.
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



 my bad. Tell them both I said Sup.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And just look at her. Other birds _in_ the cage, Snowflake on top.  :victory:

Click to collapse



Not Snowflake. 
This is Snowflake
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Aww.
> She's sleeping....but I'm sure She would approve
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Warms the heart


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> my bad. Tell them both I said Sup.

Click to collapse



No problem. Moon doggie is a cool bird...crazy, but cool. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not Snowflake.
> This is Snowflake
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dammit....sorry Snowflake.

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------




werked said:


> Wear them everywhere!! U r not cool  unless u do so.
> Seriously tho quasi.... They r actual shoes not house shoes but are great for each. Meh, get two... One for the casa and one for the road.

Click to collapse



Nah...maybe for a Home depot run or something. Otherwise, it's my Vision Street Wears or my Chucks.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

Speaking of shoes....It's steel toe boots or bust AFAIC. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Speaking of shoes....It's steel toe boots or bust AFAIC.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



I wear those too.  But only at work.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dammit....sorry Snowflake.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's okay.
I have a lot of birds....It's hard to keep up with all of them if you aren't me. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Speaking of shoes....It's steel toe boots or bust AFAIC.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Check


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Check

Click to collapse



Size 6?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Check

Click to collapse



I live in mine. I don't walk right in anything else.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I live in mine. I don't walk right in anything else.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



You know...what were the chances....the only two good and awesome females we have in here both wear steel toes.  Damn i'm proud.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

I have two pairs of house/outside shoes....

My 4 and half yr old Keens converted to slippers...






Or my Clarks






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You know...what were the chances....the only two good and awesome females we have in here both wear steel toes.  Damn i'm proud.

Click to collapse



I'll show off mine in the morning.  (they are grinders). 
I need to get the oxblood ones (they weren't in stock when I bought the black)...



I have to get up in two and a half hours. Sooooo......
Night all. 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I have two pairs of house/outside shows....
> 
> My 4 and half yr old Keens converted to slippers...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are those Bugle Boy jeans you're wearing?

---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> I'll show off mine in the morning.  (they are grinders).
> I need to get the oxblood ones (they weren't in stock when I bought the black)...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good night BD :angel:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Are those Bugle Boy jeans you're wearing?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lucky Brand...






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Lucky Brand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ahhhhhhh!!!!!  didn't expect a croth shot!   yeah man, I wore those for a bit in Highschool, but they were never made well enough for gawky dudes like myself.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ahhhhhhh!!!!!  didn't expect a croth shot!   yeah man, I wore those for a bit in Highschool, but they were never made well enough for gawky dudes like myself.

Click to collapse



Figured that one would throw u off...  No other jeans have enough room for my balls man...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Figured that one would throw u off...  No other jeans have enough room for my balls man...

Click to collapse



I like my tackle to sit tight in a pant that's fit for the slender, more self-assured type.  Levi's 527 ftw.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I like my tackle to sit tight in a pant that's fit for the slender, more self-assured type.  Levi's 527 ftw.

Click to collapse



Are u talking about skinny jeans?!  No way in hell I'd be caught wearing skinny jeans...  I need room...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Are u talking about skinny jeans?!  No way in hell I'd be caught wearing skinny jeans...  I need room...

Click to collapse



no no no....527's have plenty of ball-room, but they're slimmer in the leg, with a boot-cut at the bottom.  I hate tapered lag jeans with a passion.


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Lucky Brand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> no no no....527's have plenty of ball-room, but they're slimmer in the leg, with a boot-cut at the bottom.  I hate tapered lag jeans with a passion.

Click to collapse



Now that sounds like a nice pair of jeans...  ball room plus boot cut?  Can't lose with that combo...  back in the 5th or 6th grade my buddy told me if I wore boxers my balls would get bigger...  so with the combination of that and and humongous balls in the first place ball room is a must...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------




werked said:


>

Click to collapse



Its all good werked...  I tucked in my north face to keep my mammoth sized balls from showing...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> no no no....527's have plenty of ball-room, but they're slimmer in the leg, with a boot-cut at the bottom.  I hate tapered lag jeans with a passion.

Click to collapse



What not enough ball room in the 505s?!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Now that sounds like a nice pair of jeans...  ball room plus boot cut?  Can't lose with that combo...  back in the 5th or 6th grade my buddy told me if I wore boxers my balls would get bigger...  so with the combination of that and and humongous balls in the first place ball room is a must...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'll preface this with "Bye werked,i'm so sorry to scare you away"

I buy to accommodate the bait more than the tackle.

---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 PM ----------




werked said:


> What not enough ball room in the 505s?!

Click to collapse



Too much leg in those.  The 517's we nice, but basically skinny jeans with a flared bottom.  527's are perfect for me.  30/32.


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

Balls balls everywhere.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Balls balls everywhere.

Click to collapse



You wanna hear something truly embarassing that just happened to me?


----------



## undercover (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You wanna hear something truly embarassing that just happened to me?

Click to collapse



Yes. 

Morning all, you were busy last 6 hours 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

undercover said:


> Yes.
> 
> Morning all, you were busy last 6 hours
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I was on my porch having a smoke, and i cracked open yet another keystone.  I swear this has never happened to me, but when i took the first gulp, i suddenly sneezed, directly into the full can.

Displacement occurred, and beer was everywhere.  All over my face and in my hair and glasses.....and on my dog, since he was sitting with me.

That was a hell of a sneeze too.  One for the ages.

---------- Post added at 11:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 PM ----------

And now I have a huge cut on the bridge of my nose...from the can.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I was on my porch having a smoke, and i cracked open yet another keystone.  I swear this has never happened to me, but when i took the first gulp, i suddenly sneezed, directly into the full can.
> 
> Displacement occurred, and beer was everywhere.  All over my face and in my hair and glasses.....and on my dog, since he was sitting with me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



At least u didn't nearly slice your lip off shotgunning a beer....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 AM ----------

My super amazing packing job...  G75 in a G73 box...







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I was on my porch having a smoke, and i cracked open yet another keystone.  I swear this has never happened to me, but when i took the first gulp, i suddenly sneezed, directly into the full can.
> 
> Displacement occurred, and beer was everywhere.  All over my face and in my hair and glasses.....and on my dog, since he was sitting with me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. Last bit is the funniest. But hey, shot happens. 
I nearly ended up in a canal on my bicycle recently. Rear wheel decided to slide along the tiny kurb instead of following front one and jumping on, what put me 90 degrees to the road and canal and as I had some speed on me I kept going for another few meters. I wasn't too far from it when I managed to stop. And as usual in such situations light was red and everyone saw it..... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

undercover said:


> Lol. Last bit is the funniest. But hey, shot happens.
> I nearly ended up in a canal on my bicycle recently. Rear wheel decided to slide along the tiny kurb instead of following front one and jumping on, what put me 90 degrees to the road and canal and as I had some speed on me I kept going for another few meters. I wasn't too far from it when I managed to stop. And as usual in such situations light was red and everyone saw it.....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hahahaha bikes.  Good one....i'd live to see you behind the wheel of a car.

---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> At least u didn't nearly slice your lip off shotgunning a beer....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




True,I didn't do any permanent damage, but when these things happen when you're alone, the embarassment level skyrockets.  You'd think it would be the other way around, but,no.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm need all yalls prayers guys...  That they won't have any G75vw MB left and no replacement G75vw....  and they send me a G75vx...  its got a 680m in it...  Oh...  and they don't realize I took it apart several times...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

Lulz!! Priceless, Skinny.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Lulz!! Priceless, Skinny.

Click to collapse



I aim to please m'lady.

---------- Post added at 11:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> I'm need all yalls prayers guys...  That they won't have any G75vw MB left and no replacement G75vw....  and they send me a G75vx...  its got a 680m in it...  Oh...  and they don't realize I took it apart several times...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't pray...I throw pennies in fountains,but nonetheless, I hope it works out for you!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

Anyone need one of these?

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Cooler+...ting/2305398.p?id=1218320078288&skuid=2305398

---------- Post added at 02:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 AM ----------

Well even on slim and lean my phone still freezes playing pool...  at least I made the 8 first...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Anyone need one of these?
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Cooler+...ting/2305398.p?id=1218320078288&skuid=2305398
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah....as you know, mine freezes too.  Hangouts don't work so well on mine either....you also knew that.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah....as you know, mine freezes too.  Hangouts don't work so well on mine either....you also knew that.

Click to collapse



Well I'm goin back to eclair....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Well I'm goin back to eclair....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



let's lose our sacks and get iPhones.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> let's lose our sacks and get iPhones.

Click to collapse



I've actually got a free 3gs coming and my niece has an iPad I play with sometimes...

Werked...  posted this just for you...






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I've actually got a free 3gs coming and my niece has an iPad I play with sometimes...
> 
> Werked...  posted this just for you...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



since she's nowhere to be found....


DAT granite.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> since she's nowhere to be found....
> 
> 
> DAT granite.

Click to collapse



Granite

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Dec 14, 2012)

sup mafia


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> sup mafia

Click to collapse



what it do


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> sup mafia

Click to collapse



Who dat?


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I've actually got a free 3gs coming and my niece has an iPad I play with sometimes...
> 
> Werked...  posted this just for you...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I want dat


----------



## undercover (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> I want dat

Click to collapse



So do I. Especially as I haven't eaten yet. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

undercover said:


> So do I. Especially as I haven't eaten yet.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I just woke up, me either. 
Wait, i'm at work. Wtf?!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

I dont think werked was talking about the granite or the sweets.


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I dont think werked was talking about the granite or the sweets.

Click to collapse



Sweets


----------



## a.cid (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Who dat?

Click to collapse



Dat ass


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Sweets

Click to collapse



That's why i heart you.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 14, 2012)

Good morning all 

A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

доброе утро


----------



## undercover (Dec 14, 2012)

Тебе тоже доброе утро. Хотя скоро обед уже  
Was that aimed at me or you just picked a random language?  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

undercover said:


> Тебе тоже доброе утро. Хотя скоро обед уже
> Was that aimed at me or you just picked a random language?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Saying hello to juggles...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 AM ----------




undercover said:


> Тебе тоже доброе утро. Хотя скоро обед уже
> Was that aimed at me or you just picked a random language?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Я использовал для просмотра русский форум, когда я был разработчиком для старой компании Motorola

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

Dafuq?? :what:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Dafuq?? :what:

Click to collapse



Through the power of Google translate I'm versed in all supported languages...  but my native languages are proper English, southern English, improper Engrush, and Dirty South...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 14, 2012)

Morning all,  I'm certainly not translating stuff today, I'm at work using a 3 and a bit inch screen 

A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.


----------



## undercover (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Saying hello to juggles...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very good. To use translator efficiently one must have some flexibility, since structure of languages is very different. Kudos to you. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

undercover said:


> Very good. To use translator efficiently one must have some flexibility, since structure of languages is very different. Kudos to you. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes much gets broken in translation...  esp going to English...

Not sent from your phone...

---------- Post added at 05:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 AM ----------

OK now I feel like an idiot...  keyboard lights have been fixed...  why didnt I just wait...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Yes much gets broken in translation...  esp going to English...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Build it again.... At least it will give you something to do today.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Build it again.... At least it will give you something to do today.

Click to collapse



I've bricked the BIOS...  Its completely unresponsive...  nothing...  sending it in for warranty repair praying my disassembly skills are as good as I claim...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I've bricked the BIOS...  Its completely unresponsive...  nothing...  sending it in for warranty repair praying my disassembly skills are as good as I claim...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Yup, I knew that.... I'm old I forget easily.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Yup, I knew that.... I'm old I forget easily.

Click to collapse



Why does crazy sh1t always happen to me?

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 14, 2012)

Sup everyone? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sup everyone?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup....  Why am I always waking up so early?


----------



## a.cid (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Sup....  Why am I always waking up so early?

Click to collapse



Quasi, you ever thought of doing a source build?
You have all the resouces you need...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Quasi, you ever thought of doing a source build?
> You have all the resouces you need...

Click to collapse



Except a working computer...  Buy yea I have...  I came to conclusion I would spend a bunch of time doing what countless others already do...  When I developed for Motorolas, sometimes I was the only one working on the phone, and I felt compelled to give users something more...


----------



## a.cid (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Except a working computer...  Buy yea I have...  I came to conclusion I would spend a bunch of time doing what countless others already do...  When I developed for Motorolas, sometimes I was the only one working on the phone, and I felt compelled to give users something more...

Click to collapse



Isn't that a good thing?
You'll have a few more well wishers...and you won't get that irrestible urge to mess around with superb hardware...

Don't release your work, but just try...
Install wubi, boot into ubuntu, update all packages, setup build environment, sync sources, compile build and then test...
Iirc you have a s3, so cm10 would be a good starting point...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Isn't that a good thing?
> You'll have a few more well wishers...and you won't get that irrestible urge to mess around with superb hardware...
> 
> Don't release your work, but just try...
> ...

Click to collapse



When I get the Asus back I'll see what I can do...  Hopefully they honor my warranty and can just reflash the BIOS through serial connection as opposed to replacing parts...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2012)

hello


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

hola


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi

---------- Post added at 08:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 AM ----------

Story.... Just stopped for a bagel at dunkin donuts. I ordered a sesame bagel with cream cheese DO NOT toast. I wait.... Dude calls my number.... 
Me: is it toasted bc I don't want it toasted?? 
Idiot: no, it's not. 
Me: but I just saw u pull it out of the toaster.
Idiot: o,it's just warmed. (blank stare) 
Me: Ok good.... Well I don't want it warm.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Hi
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've worked in the food industry and the bulk of the employees are kids that don't really care...  I fired a guy for messing with someones pizza...  His excuse?  'It goes through the oven"....  Just a buncha kids who don't care...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 14, 2012)

I've worked in the food industry and some of the stuff I've seen would put you off eating out anywhere 

A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I've worked in the food industry and the bulk of the employees are kids that don't really care...  I fired a guy for messing with someones pizza...  His excuse?  'It goes through the oven"....  Just a buncha kids who don't care...

Click to collapse



Yea, that's about right. 
Ugh, i'm full. Sesame bagel and a red velvet donut (I couldn't resist it, it just looked so good). My day is ruined  and I have to pee and not a bathroom in sight. FML

---------- Post added at 09:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------

I think the placement of this little chargie hole thingy was a fail. How am I supposed to text, drive, shift and charge at the same time with this cord in my way??


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Only way to tweak things with a locked down BIOS is with the Intel Extreme Tuning Utility...  The program is designed for different desktop MBs and of course processors...  So with a laptop, all you can do is overclock with it...

Click to collapse







Looks like I just need to adjust the ram timming and...Bingo

---------- Post added at 09:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------




werked said:


> Yea, that's about right.
> Ugh, i'm full. Sesame bagel and a red velvet donut (I couldn't resist it, it just looked so good). My day is ruined  and I have to pee and not a bathroom in sight. FML
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



LUV the Hurst shift knob:good::good:


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Looks like I just need to adjust the ram timming and...Bingo
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------
> 
> LUV the Hurst shift knob:good::good:

Click to collapse



Thanks .... It's the whole shebang. Hurst competition short throw. Me likes it.


----------



## undercover (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Yea, that's about right.
> Ugh, i'm full. Sesame bagel and a red velvet donut (I couldn't resist it, it just looked so good). My day is ruined  and I have to pee and not a bathroom in sight. FML
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



That's what I thought when I saw the pic before reading your comment : "what idiot decided it's a good idea to place charging socket there...". Then realised that it's aimed at smokers probably. Still a fail these days where half the gadgets we have (if not more) get charged from there. What car is it? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

undercover said:


> That's what I thought when I saw the pic before reading your comment : "what idiot decided it's a good idea to place charging socket there...". Then realised that it's aimed at smokers probably. Still a fail these days where half the gadgets we have (if not more) get charged from there. What car is it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



06 Ford Mustang GT


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> 06 Ford Mustang GT

Click to collapse



4.6l.... I'm a 302 kinda guy. My best was a 70 w/a 351 Cleveland many..MANY tickets in that snake


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Looks like I just need to adjust the ram timming and...Bingo
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------
> 
> LUV the Hurst shift knob:good::good:

Click to collapse



Are those the chips that came with the notebook or did you add one?  Your memory is running at 9-9-9-27 but your SPD tab reports a Kingston chip with 11-11-11-33 at close to 2000Mhz....

Does you BIOS have control over the timings?

---------- Post added at 08:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 AM ----------




werked said:


> 06 Ford Mustang GT

Click to collapse



A chick with a standard...  LOVE IT!!!  :laugh:

---------- Post added at 08:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 AM ----------

@werked...  you could cut the USB part off a cord, strip the wires some, hook it the hot side and a ground... just have a cord you can keep hidden until you need it...


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Are those the chips that came with the notebook or did you add one?  Your memory is running at 9-9-9-27 but your SPD tab reports a Kingston chip with 11-11-11-33....
> 
> Does you BIOS have control over the timings?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Somehow the timming has set itsef as such. No, this is the RAM I told you I was getting. I got it from Kingston on a special for $50 on a one day sale... Ithe the HyperX 11 11 11 33


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Somehow the timming has set itsef as such. No, this is the RAM I told you I was getting. I got it from Kingston on a special for $50 on a one day sale... Ithe the HyperX 11 11 11 33

Click to collapse



With Ivy Bridge boards, it will adjust the memory to the lowest stable 1600Mhz timings...  So are you considering 16gb or are you fine like that?

---------- Post added at 08:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 AM ----------

Change to High Performance, and it will run at 3.2Ghz


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> With Ivy Bridge boards, it will adjust the memory to the lowest stable 1600Mhz timings...  So are you considering 16gb or are you fine like that?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 AM ----------
> 
> Change to High Performance, and it will run at 3.2Ghz

Click to collapse



* is plenty

I use the intel boost it's crazy how fast it boot's when set on boot


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> * is plenty
> 
> I use the intel boost it's crazy how fast it boot's when set on boot

Click to collapse



I have the same processor...  TurboBoost should run it at 3.2Ghz...  but it bases it on your selected profile...  Change to High Performance...


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey Quasi, TinnyStark...
Wassup?

Anyone use a Kingston SSD?
Thinking of getting it...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey Quasi, TinnyStark...
> Wassup?
> 
> Anyone use a Kingston SSD?
> Thinking of getting it...

Click to collapse



Nah, only Samsung here...  Crucial makes really good ones...


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Nah, only Samsung here...  Crucial makes really good ones...

Click to collapse



Yeah AnandTech mostly recommends Intel, Sammy and the new Crucial...
but Kingston is cheap.


----------



## undercover (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> 06 Ford Mustang GT

Click to collapse



Oh, now i remember, you posted a pic of it before. Reddish colour, right? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Yeah AnandTech mostly recommends Intel, Sammy and the new Crucial...
> but Kingston is cheap.

Click to collapse



What size do you plan on getting?  Remember, the larger the disk, the faster the write speed...


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> What size do you plan on getting?  Remember, the larger the disk, the faster the write speed...

Click to collapse



256 GB probably...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> 256 GB probably...

Click to collapse



Is this too high?


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Is this too high?

Click to collapse



Not in the US in the near future...
Indian SSD prices are way higher... more like the original 300$ price of that 830... *sad*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Not in the US in the near future...
> Indian SSD prices are way higher... more like the original 300$ price of that 830... *sad*

Click to collapse



What is the conversion rate?  If I bought it and sold it to you for US$, would it make it cheaper or still be expensive?


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 14, 2012)

Bri are you getting boot times like this w/ SSD? I really can't see how it can get much faster

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31151290/VID_20121214_094034.mp4


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 14, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Bri are you getting boot times like this w/ SSD? I really can't see how it can get much faster
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31151290/VID_20121214_094034.mp4

Click to collapse



Cant watch that atm, but I remember he had a 5 second boot time on windows 8

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> What is the conversion rate?  If I bought it and sold it to you for US$, would it make it cheaper or still be expensive?

Click to collapse



Nah... thanks... but international shipping is a huge hassle...
Customs is very strict here...
I'd have to go clear the package over at the receiving airport... 
Tried it in the past... wasn't worth the hoops I had to jump through...
Might wait for my dad to make his US trip in June...
Thanks anyway, though.


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Cant watch that atm, but I remember he had a 5 second boot time on windows 8
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



OK then... Mine is 18 w/out a SSD


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Bri are you getting boot times like this w/ SSD? I really can't see how it can get much faster
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31151290/VID_20121214_094034.mp4

Click to collapse



No...  mine was about half that fast... or faster...






Follow this guide:

Windows 8 Optimization Guide


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> No...  mine was about half that fast... or faster...
> 
> Follow this guide:
> 
> Windows 8 Optimization Guide

Click to collapse



Yea I saw the guide. Still makes no matter to me. The speeds I had, to what I have... are like night and day:highfive:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Yea I saw the guide. Still makes no matter to me. The speeds I had, to what I have... are like night and day:highfive:

Click to collapse



The guide really does help...  also, make sure you are on the latest BIOS...


----------



## undercover (Dec 14, 2012)

Don't feel good... Bone ache like when you have flu but no actual flu symptoms. Feel grumpy and would love to have a rant but have nothing to rant over. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 14, 2012)

undercover said:


> Don't feel good... Bone ache like when you have flu but no actual flu symptoms. Feel grumpy and would love to have a rant but have nothing to rant over.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Rant over not having anything to rant about


----------



## undercover (Dec 14, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Rant over not having anything to rant about

Click to collapse



That's not good enough reason to rant... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Morning.







Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## undercover (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice eyes! 

Clearly can't rant over that. 

Hello Skinny 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 14, 2012)

@skinny

:thumbup:

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm sleepy, had to pull over at a truck stop and walk around.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> I'm sleepy, had to pull over at a truck stop and walk around.

Click to collapse



Yolo!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## cascabel (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> I'm sleepy, had to pull over at a truck stop and walk around.

Click to collapse



where are you?  be safe werked. 

hello every all.sorry can't be here much lately. stomach flu..  my timing seriously sucks. :banghead:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 14, 2012)

undercover said:


> Don't feel good... Bone ache like when you have flu but no actual flu symptoms. Feel grumpy and would love to have a rant but have nothing to rant over.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Do you know Arthur Itus?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

cascabel said:


> where are you?  be safe werked.
> 
> hello every all.sorry can't be here much lately. stomach flu..  my timing seriously sucks. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Your timing?  What were you in the middle of doing, a triathlon?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## cascabel (Dec 14, 2012)

hiya tony.  and everyone here. 



Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 14, 2012)

dog pooh


----------



## cascabel (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Your timing?  What were you in the middle of doing, a triathlon?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



lol. no. just that i can't post much when the gli is hiring probationary members. 

guess i'll just be foreveranoob.jpg. :banghead:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Dec 14, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Do you know Arthur Itus?

Click to collapse



Nope. Should I? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

Chirp?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Chirp?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Of course...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Chirp?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Chirpity chirpity, chirp chirp.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Of course...

Click to collapse



Hiya Quasi? 
How are you?
How's your family?
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hiya Quasi?
> How are you?
> How's your family?
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I'm good...  dunno why I only slept 2 hours and I'm wide awake...  fathers at work making bread...  mothers asleep, she need to get up bring this G75 down to UPS, sister's prob sleeping in, she's off today, and my brothers probably waking up to an 18pack...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Chirpity chirpity, chirp chirp.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



CHIRP!!!!!
(Snowflake^^^)

Hi Skinny. 
How's the lovely wife and daughters?
Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> I'm good...  dunno why I only slept 2 hours and I'm wide awake...  fathers at work making bread...  mothers asleep, she need to get up bring this G75 down to UPS, sister's prob sleeping in, she's off today, and my brothers probably waking up to an 18pack...

Click to collapse



Maybe cuz you slept so much yesterday?


Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Maybe cuz you slept so much yesterday?
> 
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Could be...  but today... HUGE plans I've made...  I'm gonna sit here on the couch all day, not leave the house, and listen to my parents fight about crap...  should be fun...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> CHIRP!!!!!
> (Snowflake^^^)
> 
> Hi Skinny.
> ...

Click to collapse



Lovely as ever, thanks.

How's you and the hubby?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Could be...  but today... HUGE plans I've made...  I'm gonna sit here on the couch all day, not leave the house, and listen to my parents fight about crap...  should be fun...

Click to collapse



Sounds exciting! 







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Lovely as ever, thanks.
> 
> How's you and the hubby?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



He's good. He's mad cuz I gave him a job at 4:30pm out of Dover. 
(he'll get over it  )
I'm good. Chirpy....And good. 
Moon-doggie wanted to say chirp too....so he did. 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sounds exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Suck it up Sparky, its $$$$!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Suck it up Sparky, its $$$$!
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



That's exactly what I said. :thumbup:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey guys 

Long time no see

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Long time no see
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Where have you been?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Long time no see
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



sup mane...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

Morning everyone 

I am rested  I slept good last night 

Was hard to get to sleep but as soon as I did I was out cold :thumbup:

How is everyone

We had rain all last night 

Also 60% chance I will get the jeep today, my uncle called the bank and will know in an hour , if not then I will have to wait til Monday 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Where have you been?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Jail. Tickets unpaid.







Quasimodem said:


> sup mane...

Click to collapse



I am. Thought I was going to be there a while, but they need the room for real criminals this time of year.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Long time no see
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hiya mate. 







BeerChameleon said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> I am rested  I slept good last night
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Afternoon.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> I am rested  I slept good last night
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hopefully sooner than later :fingers crossed:

That rain you got was what we had here all day yesterday.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Hiya mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh .. 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 10:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 AM ----------




boborone said:


> Jail. Tickets unpaid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What kinda tickets? 

Jail?!? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Jail. Tickets unpaid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait.... U were for real... Like for realz for realz.  Scary jail is scary. (not that I would know)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hopefully sooner than later :fingers crossed:
> 
> That rain you got was what we had here all day yesterday.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I figured 

Lol hey skinny! We need to do a hangout again sometime man, just don't know when now, cause my gf is done with school :/
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Dec 14, 2012)

Yeah real jail. Haha didn't know there was fake jail, ima have to check that out next time. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah real jail. Haha didn't know there was fake jail, ima have to check that out next time.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Monopoly jail 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Monopoly jail
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Yeah, unfortunately the get out of jail free card won't work in real jail 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

Damn bobo...  they get u on a pmt plan?


----------



## cascabel (Dec 14, 2012)

now i seriously have no idea what you guys are talking about. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Yeah, unfortunately the get out of jail free card won't work in real jail
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I keep one in my wallet just in case...







Not sent from your phone...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I keep one in my wallet just in case...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If legit?  That is awesome!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

cascabel said:


> now i seriously have no idea what you guys are talking about.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Try reading the thread (or at least a few pages back)....that usually helps. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> If legit?  That is awesome!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



definetley seems legit


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> definetley seems legit

Click to collapse



I know right 

Max man where u been?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> definetley seems legit

Click to collapse



Maxey!
Hi. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> definetley seems legit

Click to collapse



Sup max? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Damn bobo...  they get u on a pmt plan?

Click to collapse



Nah. Time served. Pretty cool. I'm thinking of turning myself in this time every year. Place is packed and they want you gone.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------

Traded my indigent pack for coffee and M&Ms. Wasn't too bad. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Dec 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nah. Time served. Pretty cool. I'm thinking of turning myself in this time every year. Place is packed and they want you gone.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol. Glad that you see the bright side. 
Should have jailbroken it  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nah. Time served. Pretty cool. I'm thinking of turning myself in this time every year. Place is packed and they want you gone.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pretty much all county jails are like that...  Sleep on the floor for a week until a rack opens up...  Then possibly have to fight for it...  Sneaking in smokes and a lighter under my nuts has moved me up the ladder quickly before...


----------



## a.cid (Dec 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Long time no see
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ssup man, you were missed here 
:beer:


----------



## boborone (Dec 14, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Ssup man, you were missed here
> :beer:

Click to collapse



Thanks man

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

Forgot to say, HELLO MAX!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 14, 2012)

'Llo Max. 

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sup max?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hey proto xD whats up?


Babydoll25 said:


> Maxey!
> Hi.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Sup BD & Snowflake  


BeerChameleon said:


> I know right
> 
> Max man where u been?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Sorry man 


Get the Jeep money yet? ;D


&hey meph  & quasi, acid and bobo ;D


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 14, 2012)

Was gonna say 'foreveralone.jpg', then I saw the edit 

:beer:

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> hey proto xD whats up?
> 
> Sup BD & Snowflake
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Let's hope within the next 3 hours :fingers crossed: 

60% chance :/ better then half but not great 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## boborone (Dec 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Let's hope within the next 3 hours :fingers crossed:
> 
> 60% chance :/ better then half but not great
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Why don't you have the Jeep yet

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Why don't you have the Jeep yet
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Waiting for money transfer from uncle, he is really busy with work and he is still making time to help me , he didn't have to help me at all, so even though its frustrating waiting for me and the seller, I really appreciate what he is doing for me, I am going to call him in an hour and check in again cause he says he contacted His bank wanting to wire the money over the phone and one of the idiots didn't know what he was talking about, so he was going to get a call back before noon. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Was gonna say 'foreveralone.jpg', then I saw the edit
> 
> :beer:
> 
> Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haha xD Just didn't see you there 


BeerChameleon said:


> Let's hope within the next 3 hours :fingers crossed:
> 
> 60% chance :/ better then half but not great
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Nice man !  Good luck with it ;D Hopefully you do


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha xD Just didn't see you there
> 
> 
> Nice man !  Good luck with it ;D Hopefully you do

Click to collapse



Ya, still waiting for money... 

If I don't get the money with in the next few hours then Monday it is.. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

Gotta yield the computer...  I'll be around...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya, still waiting for money...
> 
> If I don't get the money with in the next few hours then Monday it is..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Damn 


Quasimodem said:


> Gotta yield the computer...  I'll be around...

Click to collapse



Yield ?


----------



## a.cid (Dec 14, 2012)

Good night, people across the pond and land (*thinks of tinky and juggs*)


----------



## undercover (Dec 14, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Good night, people across the pond and land (*thinks of tinky and juggs*)

Click to collapse



We are across water from you too  
Good night  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey Bro-bo, good ta see you back

Did you see that Skinny tried to bait you in vvv




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

Later acid ..

How I feel waiting the next 2 hours as they are my last 2 hour of chance of getting the money today: :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 14, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Good night, people across the pond and land (*thinks of tinky and juggs*)

Click to collapse



Night a.cid 

A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.


----------



## boborone (Dec 14, 2012)

Haha nice skinny

How did I miss that pic from you of ermm Garfield 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

My head hurts. I wish I could just remove it. :thumbdown:

Why don't we come with detachable heads?:what:

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> My head hurts. I wish I could just remove it. :thumbdown:
> 
> Why don't we come with detachable heads?:what:
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



I have a headache :/ and coworkers talking too loudly is not helping :banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I have a headache :/ and coworkers talking too loudly is not helping :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Drink water. Dehydration is a major cause of (some) headaches. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Drink water. Dehydration is a major cause of (some) headaches.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



I am and I always drink a ton of water!! Still some days hearing people talk just makes me want to yell SHUT UP!!! and strangle everyone!!! 

I just don't want to work today and hate rain 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I am and I always drink a ton of water!! Still some days hearing people talk just makes me want to yell SHUT UP!!! and strangle everyone!!!
> 
> I just don't want to work today and hate rain
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Yeah. Iknowthatfeelbro.jpg

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I am and I always drink a ton of water!! Still some days hearing people talk just makes me want to yell SHUT UP!!! and strangle everyone!!!
> 
> I just don't want to work today and hate rain
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Pool time perhaps? :silly:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Pool time perhaps? :silly:

Click to collapse



U down?  I'm pretty good...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Pool time perhaps? :silly:

Click to collapse



Maybe soon..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 14, 2012)

I'll be up for a game in a few minutes. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

Time is ticking away 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

$68 for UPS ground?!?!?!?
$138 for 3-day select?!?!?!?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> $68 for UPS ground?!?!?!?
> $138 for 3-day select?!?!?!?

Click to collapse



Holy sh*t!! Wtf you ordering? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Holy sh*t!! Wtf you ordering?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Shipping my computer for repair...


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> $68 for UPS ground?!?!?!?
> $138 for 3-day select?!?!?!?

Click to collapse



usps has best shipping rates. I use USPS, UPS and FedEx all the time.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> usps has best shipping rates. I use USPS, UPS and FedEx all the time.

Click to collapse



$68 at USPS with insurance, 3day shipping, and tracking...


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> $68 for UPS ground?!?!?!?
> $138 for 3-day select?!?!?!?

Click to collapse





Quasimodem said:


> $68 at USPS with insurance, 3day shipping, and tracking...

Click to collapse



So USPS is better then:good: It's all determined by size and weight.

PrePaid box is the best option


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

Jeep Monday, 90% sure 



But pretty damn sure that is the last day I have to wait  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> So USPS is better then:good: It's all determined by size and weight.
> 
> PrePaid box is the best option

Click to collapse



Insuring a 2k computer didn't help the price any either, but that's a must...  I packed it in a G73 box to ensure it doesn't get all messed up when the postman throws it 6 feet into the truck...


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Insuring a 2k computer didn't help the price any either, but that's a must...  I packed it in a G73 box to ensure it doesn't get all messed up when the postman throws it 6 feet into the truck...

Click to collapse



For a G73???


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> For a G73???

Click to collapse



Well I didn't want them to not send my box back, and it fit perfectly in the G73 box...


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Well I didn't want them to not send my box back, and it fit perfectly in the G73 box...

Click to collapse



Dude I'm so confused... I thought this whole time, you were working on your moms laptop And No ASUS will not ship it back in the laptops original box. They will ship it in a box they deem best.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Dude I'm so confused... I thought this whole time, you were working on your moms laptop And No ASUS will not ship it back in the laptops original box. They will ship it in a box they deem best.

Click to collapse



Let my clarify...  I'm sending the G75 back...  I wanted the best protection possible for shipping, but also wanted to keep my box, because I'm aware they don't send the box back... It fit perfectly in the G73 box, and she was throwing it away anyways...


----------



## undercover (Dec 14, 2012)

One thing I don't understand. If you guys are so into high end stuff, why not desktop? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

$62.60

---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------




undercover said:


> One thing I don't understand. If you guys are so into high end stuff, why not desktop?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It would be impractical where I'm always sitting...  on the couch in front of the TV...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

undercover said:


> One thing I don't understand. If you guys are so into high end stuff, why not desktop?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cause laptops can go anywhere 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

undercover said:


> One thing I don't understand. If you guys are so into high end stuff, why not desktop?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I use a desktop.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Cause laptops can go anywhere
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



This.

My next computer will be a desktop tho.

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Cause laptops can go anywhere
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



This. A desktop makes no sense for me. 


Also: from last night's conversation about shoes/boots....
My steel toe Grinders boot(s)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(Yes, I have big feet (sue me  my father wears a size 14) and I wear boots...so bootcut jeans are a must)
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 14, 2012)

undercover said:


> One thing I don't understand. If you guys are so into high end stuff, why not desktop?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Got that too

Laptops are the "cuttin edge" don'tcha know:laugh:


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> This. A desktop makes no sense for me.
> 
> Also: from last night's conversation about shoes/boots....
> My steel toe Grinders boot(s)
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing wrong w big feet, nice boots by the way.


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

STBs FTW  well, I only wear mine to my place of employment. Otherwise it's flip flops or air maxx.... Sometimes Boots when I go out drinking (since they offer more ankle support, lol) BUT I did wear boots everyday for 8 years so maybe that's why I prefer flip flops  
Also
Hiya BD


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

I had a really nice desktop a few years ago...  2008 i think...  i traded it to a dirty cop to try and fix some duis, get them reduced...  nothing got done and i was out of a desktop...  somehow (think someone reported him about it, wont say who), the FBI showed up at my house to discuss things...  Now dealing with a dirty cop and all, I had over 4000 sms saved on my Nokia N76...  I was gonna turn over the evidence...  but at the last minute...  I realized I was about to ruin someone's life...  I wiped the phone in front of them, and told them to leave...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> This. A desktop makes no sense for me.
> 
> Also: from last night's conversation about shoes/boots....
> My steel toe Grinders boot(s)
> ...

Click to collapse



You weren't kidding about misbehaving cabbies getting a steel toe to the n*ts. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## boborone (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I use a desktop.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Forever alone .jpg

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> STBs FTW  well, I only wear mine to my place of employment. Otherwise it's flip flops or air maxx.... Sometimes Boots when I go out drinking (since they offer more ankle support, lol) BUT I did wear boots everyday for 8 years so maybe that's why I prefer flip flops
> Also
> Hiya BD

Click to collapse


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


>

Click to collapse



Oooo, dems Purdy.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Forever alone .jpg
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Forever_Ignored.jpg

Lol.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


>

Click to collapse



Iz gotz the hyperfuzzz


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

Someone make me get up and go finish my shopping. I don't wanna but I need to. I'd rather take another nap.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

I been wantin a pair of AirMax 95 360's but I already have a pair of iD's....  kinda be a waste...

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------




werked said:


> Someone make me get up and go finish my shopping. I don't wanna but I need to. I'd rather take another nap.

Click to collapse



I'll be right over....


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I been wantin a pair of AirMax 95 360's but I already have a pair of iD's....  kinda be a waste...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



K. I'll wait.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> K. I'll wait.

Click to collapse



Cold one's ready?

---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------

I've turned tasks thread into an offtopic chat place....  lol

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1766684&page=1702


----------



## undercover (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I had a really nice desktop a few years ago...  2008 i think...  i traded it to a dirty cop to try and fix some duis, get them reduced...  nothing got done and i was out of a desktop...  somehow (think someone reported him about it, wont say who), the FBI showed up at my house to discuss things...  Now dealing with a dirty cop and all, I had over 4000 sms saved on my Nokia N76...  I was gonna turn over the evidence...  but at the last minute...  I realized I was about to ruin someone's life...  I wiped the phone in front of them, and told them to leave...

Click to collapse



You and police do communicate often, don't ya? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

undercover said:


> You and police do communicate often, don't ya?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Sober we get along just fine....  drunk...  they get all big-headed and i take it to the next level...  its best when witnesses are around...


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Cold one's ready?

Click to collapse



Always


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Cold one's ready?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, now you got a mod threatening to close it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Always

Click to collapse



Ok I'll be there in about 5 -6 hours...  keep in mind, I cant come back here...  do you have a way for me to make it out of the country?

---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Lol, now you got a mod threatening to close it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



watch this...


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Ok I'll be there in about 5 -6 hours...  keep in mind, I cant come back here...  do you have a way for me to make it out of the country?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wish he'd make a vzw version, I'd try it out. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Wish he'd make a vzw version, I'd try it out.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thought there was one...


----------



## boborone (Dec 14, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lol, now you got a mod threatening to close it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's crap. FallenSpartan said that a dev gets to dictate the mood of his thread. If it's ot, q&a, or just dev is up to him.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 14, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Thought there was one...

Click to collapse



Nope, not in the vzw dev section at least, idk where else it would be. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 PM ----------




boborone said:


> That's crap. FallenSpartan said that a dev gets to dictate the mood of his thread. If it's ot, q&a, or just dev is up to him.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's what I thought when I saw it, I'm pretty sure task doesn't mind.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> STBs FTW  well, I only wear mine to my place of employment. Otherwise it's flip flops or air maxx.... Sometimes Boots when I go out drinking (since they offer more ankle support, lol) BUT I did wear boots everyday for 8 years so maybe that's why I prefer flip flops
> Also
> Hiya BD

Click to collapse



Hiya! 







jaseglenn4 said:


> You weren't kidding about misbehaving cabbies getting a steel toe to the n*ts.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Nope. I never kid about kicking someone in the head (or anywhere else  ). 
I'm the resident skullcrackerette for a reason. 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## boborone (Dec 14, 2012)

I love you bd.......


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 14, 2012)

Sup guys... Anybody have mw3? For ps3?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Sup guys... Anybody have mw3? For ps3?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



"Get a freaking Xbox."

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 14, 2012)

3 days gone.

Fought Gauss, Jacobi, Jacobi Over Relaxation, Simple Over relaxation, Cramer, Lu factorisation and QR decomposition methods using just MATLAB and coffee 
Victory is our. Succesfully submitted that Numerical Analysis essay
Can't wait for the results 

Did anyone here miss me?


----------



## boborone (Dec 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 3 days gone.
> 
> Fought Gauss, Jacobi, Jacobi Over Relaxation, Simple Over relaxation, Cramer, Lu factorisation and QR decomposition methods using just MATLAB and coffee
> Victory is our. Succesfully submitted that Numerical Analysis essay
> ...

Click to collapse



A lil

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> 3 days gone.
> 
> Fought Gauss, Jacobi, Jacobi Over Relaxation, Simple Over relaxation, Cramer, Lu factorisation and QR decomposition methods using just MATLAB and coffee
> Victory is our. Succesfully submitted that Numerical Analysis essay
> ...

Click to collapse






---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1563921
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> I love you bd.......

Click to collapse



Rightbackatchabro
:thumbup:

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> 3 days gone.
> 
> Fought Gauss, Jacobi, Jacobi Over Relaxation, Simple Over relaxation, Cramer, Lu factorisation and QR decomposition methods using just MATLAB and coffee
> Victory is our. Succesfully submitted that Numerical Analysis essay
> ...

Click to collapse



Yay! 
Yes. 
Now go answer my pm 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 14, 2012)

This

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_miGclPFGs&feature=youtube_gdata_player
---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Rightbackatchabro
> :thumbup:
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey BD

you need to check your pm box


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> This
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_miGclPFGs&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



your new video clip??


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hey BD
> 
> you need to check your pm box

Click to collapse



I checked again. Your reply was there. It wasn't there before though. 
If I can force the "global" update via "a software check-in" should I go ahead and flash the files or wait? 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

I need a drink...  then a drink...  then a drink...  then a drink... then a drink... then a drink...  then a drink...  then a drink...  then a drink... then a drink...  Then slump over passed out...


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I checked again. Your reply was there. It wasn't there before though.
> If I can force the "global" update via "a software check-in" should I go ahead and flash the files or wait?
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



attempt to get the OTA manually
dial *#*#CHECKIN#*#* or sth like that, can't remember atm
then go to settings and search for updates. It might take a while


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> attempt to get the OTA manually
> dial *#*#CHECKIN#*#* or sth like that, can't remember atm
> then go to settings and search for updates. It might take a while

Click to collapse



Yeah that's it. That's what I meant by "software check-in". I have about a week before I NEED to switch him (which is why I'm asking you now)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> "Get a freaking Xbox."
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



No.jpg 

I'm not gonna waste anymore money on consoles... Unless of course something interesting comes out 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 14, 2012)

nOObs.... bring it to the HTC (whateva) forums


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 15, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> nOObs.... bring it to the HTC (whateva) forums

Click to collapse










Now that you've had your brick bashing...

We were discussing Sparky's Rezound. I wanna unlock the "global" capabilities of it and switch it to "GSM mode". There are  ROMs I can flash but giving Sparky a phone with root access might usher in the apocalypse. 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Now that you've had your brick bashing...
> 
> We were discussing Sparky's Rezound. I wanna unlock the "global" capabilities of it and switch it to "GSM mode". There are  ROMs I can flash but giving Sparky a phone with root access might usher in the apocalypse.
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



One of my best friends from Comcast has had a rezound for ages...  and has an acct here...  You want me to hit him up?


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Now that you've had your brick bashing...
> 
> We were discussing Sparky's Rezound. I wanna unlock the "global" capabilities of it and switch it to "GSM mode". There are  ROMs I can flash but giving Sparky a phone with root access might usher in the apocalypse.
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



the ROM isn't the only issue. there is a pretty important firmware upgrade in there


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Now that you've had your brick bashing...
> 
> We were discussing Sparky's Rezound. I wanna unlock the "global" capabilities of it and switch it to "GSM mode". There are  ROMs I can flash but giving Sparky a phone with root access might usher in the apocalypse.
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Was just kidding, its all good... afta all this is a development forum


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

I've got a question of its ok 

A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I've got a question of its ok
> 
> A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.

Click to collapse



Go ahead and ask 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

Just flashed cm10. 1 and gapps and now i get a server error with all Google services,  cleared cache and data of Google net services, same with playstore what am i missing here? Had this problem once before but can't remember how i solved it 

A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I've got a question of its ok
> 
> A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.

Click to collapse



so when are you gonna ask a question?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Just flashed cm10. 1 and gapps and now i get a server error with all Google services,  cleared cache and data of Google net services, same with playstore what am i missing here? Had this problem once before but can't remember how i solved it
> 
> A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.

Click to collapse



CM10.1 as in 4.2.1?  Flashed the 4.2 gapps?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> CM10.1 as in 4.2.1?  Flashed the 4.2 gapps?

Click to collapse



Yup, originally dirty flashed the update but it broke wifi so did fresh install 

A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Yup, originally dirty flashed the update but it broke wifi so did fresh install
> 
> A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.

Click to collapse



Tried wiping caches and fixing permissions?

these gapps?

gapps-jb-20121212-signed.zip


----------



## werked (Dec 15, 2012)

Was just in walmart picking up a Christmas gift in the electronics dept.... As I was checking out, I asked the dude had they had any nexus 10 in stock yet. His response was.... "we have the nexus7,don't think they make a 10".
Nice.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

Yup

A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Yup
> 
> A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.

Click to collapse



check and see which gapps you flashed....  wipe the caches and flash:

gapps-jb-20121212-signed.zip


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> check and see which gapps you flashed....  wipe the caches and flash:
> 
> gapps-jb-20121212-signed.zip

Click to collapse



Yep, wipe caches and reflash, also make sure you have a signal. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> check and see which gapps you flashed....  wipe the caches and flash:
> 
> gapps-jb-20121212-signed.zip

Click to collapse



I got 20121130.  Will try the ones you've listed cheers 

A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

scratch that juggles...

---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------

u flashed this?

http://andromadus.flinny.org/?q=cm10_1

it says to use:

http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20121130-signed.zip


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 15, 2012)

werked said:


> Was just in walmart picking up a Christmas gift in the electronics dept.... As I was checking out, I asked the dude had they had any nexus 10 in stock yet. His response was.... "we have the nexus7,don't think they make a 10".
> Nice.

Click to collapse



You shoulda killed him right there! As in proved him wrong right there!! And then go

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> scratch that juggles...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, his 10.1 build 4

A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> No, his 10.1 build 4
> 
> A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.

Click to collapse



mislinked,...

this one?

http://andromadus.flinny.org/?q=cm10_1

it says to use:

http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20121130-signed.zip


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> mislinked,...
> 
> this one?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes thats what I've got. I'll try again in the morning 

A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Yes thats what I've got. I'll try again in the morning
> 
> A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.

Click to collapse



Wouldnt hurt to wipe cache and dalvik and fix permissions...  wont wipe anything...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Wouldnt hurt to wipe cache and dalvik and fix permissions...  wont wipe anything...

Click to collapse



I've tried that, it's the reason i asked if I'm missing something else.  

A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I've tried that, it's the reason i asked if I'm missing something else.
> 
> A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.

Click to collapse



I don't see how you would be....  Full wipe with proper files...  cleared data for all the google framework apps?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I don't see how you would be....  Full wipe with proper files...  cleared data for all the google framework apps?

Click to collapse



Tried that as well :banghead:

A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.

---------- Post added at 02:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 AM ----------

Aww, hell. I'll try again in the morning. I'm off to bed night all 

A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Tried that as well :banghead:
> 
> A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry couldn't fix it man...

---------- Post added at 06:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 PM ----------

Needed a beer so bad, im drinking it hot...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Sorry couldn't fix it man...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 PM ----------
> 
> Needed a beer so bad, im drinking it hot...

Click to collapse



No worries,  I'll start a fresh in the morning with fresh downloads.  What makes it annoying is that i can sign into playstore and browse. Just can't download our update anything 

A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 15, 2012)

---------- Post added at 08:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Tried that as well :banghead:
> 
> A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> One of my best friends from Comcast has had a rezound for ages...  and has an acct here...  You want me to hit him up?

Click to collapse



Yes, please.

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> the ROM isn't the only issue. there is a pretty important firmware upgrade in there

Click to collapse



I know that. There's another way to do it using a custom ROM and a patch or a ROM specifically compiled to enable GSM. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 15, 2012)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse



Yes, that does describe this thread perfectly.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes, please.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aight will do...  BTW I got the camera working on this thing...  hangout?


----------



## boborone (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Aight will do...  BTW I got the camera working on this thing...  hangout?

Click to collapse



No computer. It's at my girl's house 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> No computer. It's at my girl's house
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



all good man...


----------



## boborone (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> all good man...

Click to collapse



My truck is there too.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> all good man...

Click to collapse



I wasn't ignoring your hangout....kids don't go to bed til 8.  I'll be on around 9.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

BD!!!!!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I wasn't ignoring your hangout....kids don't go to bed til 8.  I'll be on around 9.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



u good mang

---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------

sounds like donkey balls everywhere...

BD...  i got my boy on the telie, u there?


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 15, 2012)

---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------

I probably got this mixed up, but I'm pretty sure I saw Plano, TX mentioned here a few times, but whatever, too lazy to look, posting image anyways.


----------



## MoStDoPe601 (Dec 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes, please.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Quasimodem said you needed some help with the Rez.  Is it bone stock or unlocked/rooted with a customer rom?  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1641670 Heres a little light reading with some of the basics for the Rezound.  Since HTC locks the bootloader there are different scenarios to get to the same thing some just involve a little more work.  Honestly though if you want stock with GSM capabilities I would follow these steps.  http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/0...ull-ruu-build-4-03-605-2-for-the-htc-rezound/  PM me if you get stuck.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

It's on now....  I cant post OT in tasks thread but others can?


----------



## werked (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It's on now....  I cant post OT in tasks thread but others can?

Click to collapse



Don't get banned again!!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

werked said:


> Don't get banned again!!

Click to collapse



I get threatened with an infraction for friendly phone talk?!  But a mod goes in a posts OT right after I was told NOT to?  BULLSH!T!!!!


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I get threatened with an infraction for friendly phone talk?!  But a mod goes in a posts OT right after I was told NOT to?  BULLSH!T!!!!

Click to collapse



Yeah, that warning of closing the thread wasn't really warranted. If they infract/ban you, tell them to infract/ban Archangel too lol

---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 PM ----------




werked said:


> Don't get banned again!!

Click to collapse



He can't go 2 weeks without getting banned


----------



## werked (Dec 15, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Yeah, that warning of closing the thread wasn't really warranted. If they infract/ban you, tell them to infract/ban Archangel too lol
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Agreed.... With both comments.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

Look...  I told yall from the getgo I dont play...  If I feel I've been done wrong, I pursue it to the end...


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 15, 2012)

werked said:


> Agreed.... With both comments.

Click to collapse



Although, now the ban is probably going to be from the PM he said he just sent to reinbeau, something tells me it wasn't very nice 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Look...  I told yall from the getgo I dont play...  If I feel I've been done wrong, I pursue it to the end...

Click to collapse



I'm the same way man, but I found that people listen better when you speak reasonably and don't do things that make people want to ban you, because then they'll completely disregard what you're saying. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Dec 15, 2012)

Yo guys

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yo guys
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Hey trell

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Dec 15, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Hey trell
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey lil man

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey lil man
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Lil man? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Dec 15, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lil man?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well, you are young 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## werked (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Look...  I told yall from the getgo I dont play...  If I feel I've been done wrong, I pursue it to the end...

Click to collapse



I know. Some people aren't worth it though. I don't want u to get banned again.


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Well, you are young
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



And how do you know that? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Dec 15, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> And how do you know that?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because I watch you in your sleep. I'm always around. I'm everywhere. I'm the all seeing eye of prototype.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

werked said:


> I know. Some people aren't worth it though. I don't want u to get banned again.

Click to collapse



Actually, task has threatened to call the police on me...  I'm supposed to take that?


----------



## boborone (Dec 15, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> ---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------
> 
> I probably got this mixed up, but I'm pretty sure I saw Plano, TX mentioned here a few times, but whatever, too lazy to look, posting image anyways.

Click to collapse



Boy I sure didn't get that cop when I got pulled over and arrested for the same thing in the same city earlier this week.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Because I watch you in your sleep. I'm always around. I'm everywhere. I'm the all seeing eye of prototype.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Actually, task has threatened to call the police on me...  I'm supposed to take that?

Click to collapse



I thought you were friends with task... Also, seriously? Lol, when did that happen? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Dec 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> Boy I sure didn't get that cop when I got pulled over and arrested for the same thing in the same city earlier this week.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You got arrested? Please tell me you exercise your rights. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## boborone (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Actually, task has threatened to call the police on me...  I'm supposed to take that?

Click to collapse



Then why support him like you do? Monetarily and in the forums......

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> You got arrested? Please tell me you exercise your rights.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Yes and not sure what you mean by the second part

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Dec 15, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I remember you said you were 11 or 12

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 15, 2012)

Proof that the world has gone insane....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIMITED-EDI...1166694164?pt=Cell_Phones&hash=item337e8fef14
Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Dec 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Proof that the world has gone insane....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIMITED-EDI...1166694164?pt=Cell_Phones&hash=item337e8fef14
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wtf?  well it is Yankee 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Dec 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yes and not sure what you mean by the second part
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'll explain what I mean. Why were you pulled over?

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## boborone (Dec 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'll explain what I mean. Why were you pulled over?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Expired registration/inspection 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I remember you said you were 11 or 12
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



You believed that??? Lol. Can't remember where I posted that, but I'm pretty sure a few other people were giving out random ages when I did. I'm actually 15, so I guess you're right, I was just surprised because I didn't think I had said that before. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasi, just lay off man...
Reinbeau, well she won't be as considerate as some others are...


----------



## boborone (Dec 15, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Quasi, just lay off man...
> Reinbeau, well she won't be as considerate as some others are...

Click to collapse



Yeah I couldn't quite find the words to put it nicely.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Dec 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> Expired registration/inspection
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh. Never mind.







prototype7 said:


> You believed that??? Lol. Can't remember where I posted that, but I'm pretty sure a few other people were giving out random ages when I did. I'm actually 15, so I guess you're right, I was just surprised because I didn't think I had said that before.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh you're not even that young. I'm only 17

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## werked (Dec 15, 2012)

Babies babies everywhere


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 15, 2012)

werked said:


> Babies babies everywhere

Click to collapse



I'm just glad none of them are mine, lol, I don't need that kind of financial burden. 

Also hi everyone, lol, I decided to stop just lurking (which I've been doing the past few days cus I didn't feel like posting).


----------



## a.cid (Dec 15, 2012)

werked said:


> Babies babies everywhere

Click to collapse



What's up werked!

I got an hour to waste in college :banghead:


----------



## trell959 (Dec 15, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I'm just glad none of them are mine, lol, I don't need that kind of financial burden.
> 
> Also hi everyone, lol, I decided to stop just lurking (which I've been doing the past few days cus I didn't feel like posting).

Click to collapse



Lurking? I thought I was the only one that did that 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 15, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I'm just glad none of them are mine, lol, I don't need that kind of financial burden.
> 
> Also hi everyone, lol, I decided to stop just lurking (which I've been doing the past few days cus I didn't feel like posting).

Click to collapse



Finally, was wondering where you had gone. Quit being so lazy 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Lurking? I thought I was the only one that did that
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Nope I do it all the time. 



prototype7 said:


> Finally, was wondering where you had gone. Quit being so lazy
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm always here, even if I'm not here.


----------



## trell959 (Dec 15, 2012)

Sigh. Boring Friday is boring.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## werked (Dec 15, 2012)

a.cid said:


> What's up werked!
> 
> I got an hour to waste in college :banghead:

Click to collapse



Hi, a.cid.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm calm now...   stepping away for a newport and a beverage helps a lot...  My turbulent past has made me more offensive than defensive...  One day, I hope to have my true self back...  Unadulterated ME....

---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------

Does the fact I like Jack Johnson make me ghey?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm calm now...   stepping away for a newport and a beverage helps a lot...  My turbulent past has made me more offensive than defensive...  One day, I hope to have my true self back...  Unadulterated ME....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------
> 
> Does the fact I like Jack Johnson make me ghey?

Click to collapse



Yeah a lil bit.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yeah a lil bit.

Click to collapse



Let's just attribute it to my feminine side...  K?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Let's just attribute it to my feminine side...  K?

Click to collapse



lolz


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 15, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lolz

Click to collapse



Ohai 

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Let's just attribute it to my feminine side...  K?

Click to collapse



I like HIM

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 PM ----------

And prince and Madonna 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> I like HIM
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whos the other guy i get him mixed up with?


----------



## boborone (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Whos the other guy i get him mixed up with?

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WA2jBMk-Pk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1V4AscLidWg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WA2jBMk-Pk&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1V4AscLidWg&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## boborone (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Nope...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Yeah you're still gehy 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 15, 2012)

Why don't we just do a hangout?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Dec 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Why don't we just do a hangout?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



No puter 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> No puter
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I finally get a cam, and this what happens.  Great, just great.





Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I finally get a cam, and this what happens.  Great, just great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's the way the cookie crumbles.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

It popped in my head....  John Mayer..,

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## boborone (Dec 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I finally get a cam, and this what happens.  Great, just great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Give it a couple days. Need to get to my girl and get truck also. Alot of my stuff is with her.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

Good morning, afternoon, evening all. 

I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning, afternoon, evening all.
> 
> I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

I can only guess your a little bored skinny,  i opened up the app went to participated and just see a line of little octopus down the left 

I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I can only guess your a little bored skinny,  i opened up the app went to participated and just see a line of little octopus down the left
> 
> I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



little board, yes.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> little board, yes.

Click to collapse



What's up,  no one wanna play in your hangout this morning 

Foreveralone.jpeg

I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> What's up,  no one wanna play in your hangout this morning
> 
> Foreveralone.jpeg
> 
> I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



Nope....none wanted to play.  I'm still secure with myself though. It's 1AM here and i'm not nearly sober,  Thought i'd give it a shot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nope....none wanted to play.  I'm still secure with myself though. It's 1AM here and i'm not nearly sober,  Thought i'd give it a shot.

Click to collapse



I'm too busy working and arguing with idiots about stuff that can't be talked about in this forum.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nope....none wanted to play.  I'm still secure with myself though. It's 1AM here and i'm not nearly sober,  Thought i'd give it a shot.

Click to collapse



I would but I've not long been up.  First thing i did was re flash my phone after last nights pita, now chops is playing with his cheerios instead of eating. Busy busy 

I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 15, 2012)

Nobody likes skinny.
Foreveraloneindeed.jpg


----------



## a.cid (Dec 15, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Nobody likes skinny.
> Foreveraloneindeed.jpg

Click to collapse



Objection your honor!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

Morning a.cid 

I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx


----------



## a.cid (Dec 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning a.cid
> 
> I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



Morning man, how you doin?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

Not bad, got work in a couple of hours.  Gotta take a client to the football match 

I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx


----------



## a.cid (Dec 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Not bad, got work in a couple of hours.  Gotta take a client to the football match
> 
> I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



Football as in soccer-football or rugby-football?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

Soccer,  I'm not going to cause another argument on the definition of. Foot-ball

I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 15, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Football as in soccer-football or rugby-football?

Click to collapse



If it is called a "Football Match" chances are extremely high that it is soccer-football.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

woke up slumped over on the couch....  good stuff...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Not bad, got work in a couple of hours.  Gotta take a client to the football match
> 
> I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



Hmmm...

Wasn't aware the NFL played at this time of night/morning.

Unless you meant that pesky soccer sport. (?) At which point as an American I'd laugh at you...

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## a.cid (Dec 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Soccer,  I'm not going to cause another argument on the definition of. Foot-ball
> 
> I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



Fair enough







StormMcCloud said:


> If it is called a "Football Match" chances are extremely high that it is soccer-football.

Click to collapse



What's the other football matches called?
Not trying to cause an argument here, I genuinely don't know...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

pool anyone?  i just woke up slumped over...  you have a chance...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 15, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We call it going to a football game.


----------



## a.cid (Dec 15, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> We call it going to a football game.

Click to collapse



Hmmm
Thanks.jpg


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 15, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Objection your honor!

Click to collapse



Objection denied.

I leik my tramp stamp out in the open.
See below.

---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 PM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> We call it going to a football game.

Click to collapse



Game can also mean lame.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 15, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Game can also mean lame.

Click to collapse



Not even close.


----------



## undercover (Dec 15, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Objection denied.
> 
> I leik my tramp stamp out in the open.
> See below.
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you trying to cause trouble? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

Morning undercover 

I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 15, 2012)

undercover said:


> Are you trying to cause trouble?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hah. I'm just joking around.
Don't get your Spidey sense tingling... 

---------- Post added at 04:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------

Also, Benicio Del Toro really looks like a Latin Brad Pitt...

---------- Post added at 04:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 PM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> Not even close.

Click to collapse



I like basketball more than American football...

Also, I killed both this and the frat thread... *achievement unlocked*


----------



## undercover (Dec 15, 2012)

Morning juggles and everyone else. But busy today  
Guys started receiving their tvs from O2 (promotion with N4,I mentioned it before) and I'm at work and wife with kids are out to see Santa... Might have missed it. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 15, 2012)

Who plays basketball here?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Who plays basketball here?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I used to, haven't played for years though.  Haven't watched a game for about 5 years.  It's all rugby and Ice hockey up here 

I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx


----------



## cascabel (Dec 15, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Who plays basketball here?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



used to. still watch the nba occasionally. i think i stopped following the nba after pippen retired. lol.

morning everyone.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 15, 2012)

Morning mafia. Sup? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 15, 2012)

Mornin, everyone. Hope you all have a supa dupa weekend. 



shahrukhraza said:


> Who plays basketball here?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I do.... Well, did. Played all through school and then played AAU basketball. Good times.

---------- Post added at 10:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Morning mafia. Sup?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi. Just chilling at mi casa this morning. U??


----------



## undercover (Dec 15, 2012)

OMG.... The shooting... 
Guys, I know you gonna hate me for that but imho guns got to go... While it can be a great hobby, it's too easy for some bloody lunatic to get his hands on a gun and loads of ammo. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 15, 2012)

undercover said:


> OMG.... The shooting...
> Guys, I know you gonna hate me for that but imho guns got to go... While it can be a great hobby, it's too easy for some bloody lunatic to get his hands on a gun and loads of ammo.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's the kinda talk that will get the thread re-locked.


----------



## undercover (Dec 15, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> That's the kinda talk that will get the thread re-locked.

Click to collapse



Why? Everyone here is mature enough to handle a different opinion on things. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 15, 2012)

undercover said:


> Why? Everyone here is mature enough to handle a different opinion on things.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Political talk + random mod who stumbles in with stick up his @$$ = thread locked.


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 15, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> That's the kinda talk that will get the thread re-locked.

Click to collapse



+1,but I'll just leave this quote here:
"Those who are willing to sacrifice Essential Liberty for some Temporary Safety deserve neither liberty nor safety."

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 15, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> That's the kinda talk that will get the thread re-locked.

Click to collapse



Agreed. Not that I don't love a good debate.... Especially on this subject. Take it to gtalk if you must tho guys, please. :thumbup:


----------



## undercover (Dec 15, 2012)

Ok. :sly:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 15, 2012)

undercover said:


> Ok. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks, Tink. How are you today?? Big weekend plans??


----------



## cascabel (Dec 15, 2012)

werked said:


> Thanks, Tink. How are you today?? Big weekend plans??

Click to collapse



me thinks he'll be sleeping the whole weekend. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello all

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## cascabel (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Hello all
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



hi quasi. how are you? you're up early. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## werked (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Hello all
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Hi quasi and cas. 

Why is Google quick search waking up my phone all the time?! :thumbdown: 25 times since I unplugged this morning and haven't touched my phone.  between that and stupid Google maps . I'm going to buy an iphone today, screw it.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

Still laying in bed...  prob be in and out of sleep...
Not sent from your phone...

---------- Post added at 10:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 AM ----------




werked said:


> Hi quasi and cas.
> 
> Why is Google quick search waking up my phone all the time?! :thumbdown: 25 times since I unplugged this morning and haven't touched my phone.  between that and stupid Google maps . I'm going to buy an iphone today, screw it.

Click to collapse



Does line press menu bring it up?

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## cascabel (Dec 15, 2012)

werked said:


> Hi quasi and cas.
> 
> Why is Google quick search waking up my phone all the time?! :thumbdown: 25 times since I unplugged this morning and haven't touched my phone.  between that and stupid Google maps . I'm going to buy an iphone today, screw it.

Click to collapse



you want apple maps? 

morning werked. have a great weekend. :thumbup: get some rest.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## werked (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Still laying in bed...  prob be in and out of sleep...
> Not sent from your phone...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope. 







cascabel said:


> you want apple maps?
> 
> morning werked. have a great weekend. :thumbup: get some rest.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



U 2.


----------



## undercover (Dec 15, 2012)

werked said:


> Thanks, Tink. How are you today?? Big weekend plans??

Click to collapse



No problem. I'm not good. Still got that flu like bone ache with no other flu symptoms. Probably a mild infection or something as throat is a bit sore. No plans. Just chilling, helping wife at home, tidying up some things. 

Edit. iOS is not without it's bugs too. Good thing about android though that you have powah to fix it yourself rather than just waiting for apple to fix it. 







cascabel said:


> me thinks he'll be sleeping the whole weekend.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ha, i has 2 little kids, do you think "sleep all you want" happens? Well, credit to my wife, she doesn't wake me up till I get up myself, but then there are always things you have to do... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 15, 2012)

undercover said:


> No problem. I'm not good. Still got that flu like bone ache with no other flu symptoms. Probably a mild infection or something as throat is a bit sore. No plans. Just chilling, helping wife at home, tidying up some things.
> 
> Edit. iOS is not without it's bugs too. Good thing about android though that you have powah to fix it yourself rather than just waiting for apple to fix it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was jk about the iphone. I am going to buy one today though, but for someone else(Christmas). Bought the new ipad yesterday(for someone else also). Debating opening it and charging it before I wrap it. Take long to fully charge Tink??


----------



## cascabel (Dec 15, 2012)

undercover said:


> No problem. I'm not good. Still got that flu like bone ache with no other flu symptoms. Probably a mild infection or something as throat is a bit sore. No plans. Just chilling, helping wife at home, tidying up some things.
> 
> Edit. iOS is not without it's bugs too. Good thing about android though that you have powah to fix it yourself rather than just waiting for apple to fix it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry to hear that (the flu, i mean). just recovering myself. 

lol. i guess with 2 little kids sleep is a luxury. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 15, 2012)

Um, werked...

I just found out my phone was downloading all the pics you have posted in this thread by itself.

Wtf.

Lol, interesting way to start the day. I'll be back later everyone


Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Um, werked...
> 
> I just found out my phone was downloading all the pics you have posted in this thread by itself.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha yeah SUUURRRREEE it did it all by itself!


----------



## boborone (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 15, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



I saw that the other day, makes me want to take out an ad in my local paper with something equally epic.


----------



## undercover (Dec 15, 2012)

werked said:


> I was jk about the iphone. I am going to buy one today though, but for someone else(Christmas). Bought the new ipad yesterday(for someone else also). Debating opening it and charging it before I wrap it. Take long to fully charge Tink??

Click to collapse



Nah, not at all. 2-3 hours tops since its pre charged. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

not feeling so good...  need vitamins and minerals...  juices, and food...  etc...  a candy bars...

on a better note, i am successfully unsubscribed from any thread that's device related...  ill go down there when i need something...


----------



## trell959 (Dec 15, 2012)

What's up guyz.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## boborone (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> not feeling so good...  need vitamins and minerals...  juices, and food...  etc...  a candy bars...
> 
> on a better note, i am successfully unsubscribed from any thread that's device related...  ill go down there when i need something...

Click to collapse



V8 fusion, and wise choice. Did that long ago.:good:http://forum.xda-developers.com/images/smilies/highfive.gif


----------



## werked (Dec 15, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Um, werked...
> 
> I just found out my phone was downloading all the pics you have posted in this thread by itself.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 erm 

---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------

Also.... 
Dafuq?!


----------



## boborone (Dec 15, 2012)

werked said:


> erm
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You really need to tan werked. Those cankles are pretty pale.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

werked said:


> erm
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



is it wear whatever you want day?

had to troll this guy on FB


----------



## werked (Dec 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> You really need to tan werked. Those cankles are pretty pale.

Click to collapse



Ohhellno.jpg 







Quasimodem said:


> is it wear whatever you want day?
> 
> had to troll this guy on FB

Click to collapse



Must be.... Sometimes I can't believe what I see.... Makes my eyes burn.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 15, 2012)

werked said:


> erm
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I REALLY hope that isn't you Werked.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 15, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I REALLY hope that isn't you Werked.

Click to collapse



It better be.  That's hot.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## undercover (Dec 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It better be.  That's hot.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Just looking at your sig gif. Honest question. Why do rock bands and ESPECIALLY drummers play topless?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 15, 2012)

undercover said:


> Just looking at your sig gif. Honest question. Why do rock bands and ESPECIALLY drummers play topless?

Click to collapse



Stage lighting gets blazing hot.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

Why am I listening to Jack Johnson again?


----------



## trell959 (Dec 15, 2012)

Dammit. I lost my Linux disk. Can anyone who's booted Linux from a disk help me?

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Why am I listening to Jack Johnson again?

Click to collapse



Getting in touch with your feminine side?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Dammit. I lost my Linux disk. Can anyone who's booted Linux from a disk help me?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



I have a bootable mint and ubuntu...  what do u need?  can't just burn another?

---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Getting in touch with your feminine side?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I switched it to Alice in Chains...


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I have a bootable mint and ubuntu...  what do u need?  can't just burn another?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Like which one better? I personally like Mint more


----------



## trell959 (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I have a bootable mint and ubuntu...  what do u need?  can't just burn another?

Click to collapse



That's the thing. I don't have anymore dvd rw's. I could burn it to a CD and over burn it, but I'm not sure if it will be bootable.....

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 15, 2012)

Morning and afternoon mafia 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## undercover (Dec 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Stage lighting gets blazing hot.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Ah, that explains it. And since you guys don't have an "image" to keep up like pesky pop stars, you just take it off. :good::good::good::good::good::good:


----------



## trell959 (Dec 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning and afternoon mafia
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Hi David

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## werked (Dec 15, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I REALLY hope that isn't you Werked.

Click to collapse



Of course it is





























Not. 
Wish I could've gotten the whole body shot, head included. Damn. It was sad....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 15, 2012)

undercover said:


> Ah, that explains it. And since you guys don't have an "image" to keep up like pesky pop stars, you just take it off. :good::good::good::good::good::good:

Click to collapse



Shirtless with tattoos IS the image.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Dec 15, 2012)

Holy crap, I've been missing out.... 
Chick-fil-a Polynesia sauce mixed with their honey mustard sauce. Dis is good. :thumbup:


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 15, 2012)

werked said:


> erm
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah Idle how that happened. It was moving them to my dcim folder when I noticed. Lol

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Dec 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Stage lighting gets blazing hot.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4

---------- Post added at 10:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------




werked said:


> Holy crap, I've been missing out....
> Chick-fil-a Polynesia sauce mixed with their honey mustard sauce. Dis is good. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



I thought chick-fil-a was a California thing... 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No... lol

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had them growing up in NJ.  CA was like the last to get them.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Like which one better? I personally like Mint more

Click to collapse



I prefer Mint with Unity...  Id run it fulltime but the 5ghz network is less than functional...



trell959 said:


> That's the thing. I don't have anymore dvd rw's. I could burn it to a CD and over burn it, but I'm not sure if it will be bootable.....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



So what u need?  You can use the WUBI installer and a disc isn't needed...


----------



## trell959 (Dec 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I had them growing up in NJ.  CA was like the last to get them.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse





Well, nobody knows about in-n-out 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I prefer Mint with Unity...  Id run it fulltime but the 5ghz network is less than functional...
> 
> 
> 
> So what u need?  You can use the WUBI installer and a disc isn't needed...

Click to collapse



Mint with unity? o.o That's a strange combination.People who like Mint are usually Cinnamon fan boys(like me )


----------



## trell959 (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I prefer Mint with Unity...  Id run it fulltime but the 5ghz network is less than functional...
> 
> 
> 
> So what u need?  You can use the WUBI installer and a disc isn't needed...

Click to collapse



Hate wubi. Makes everything slow.. Screw it, i might just stick with fedora for a while...

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Mint with unity? o.o That's a strange combination.People who like Mint are usually Cinnamon fan boys(like me )

Click to collapse



Sorry I meant Cinnamon...  but there is an .iso with Unity i think...  I ran 13...  have you tried 14?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Well, nobody knows about in-n-out
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



In n out sucks.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hate wubi. Makes everything slow.. Screw it, i might just stick with fedora for a while...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Well just tell me what you need and I'll help...  host an .iso for USB install?


----------



## trell959 (Dec 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> In n out sucks.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse




It's not bad  I personally like five guys over in n out though.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 15, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## trell959 (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Well just tell me what you need and I'll help...  host an .iso for USB install?

Click to collapse



That just popped into my head... Don't know why I didn't think of that earlier...

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> It's not bad  I personally like five guys over in n out though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



I love five guys burgers and fries!

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## trell959 (Dec 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Hi bd. I'm being super active today aren't I?

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I love five guys burgers and fries!
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse











trell959 said:


> It's not bad  I personally like five guys over in n out though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse




Good, but way overpriced.
Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## trell959 (Dec 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Good, but way overpriced.
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I know. I average $9 when I go...

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hi bd. I'm being super active today aren't I?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Yes. 
Hi! 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 15, 2012)

> Mornin, everyone. Hope you all have a supa dupa weekend. <br />
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



All ya lazy old men and woman :thumbdown:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## trell959 (Dec 15, 2012)

Finally broke a bass string after 1 year. Guitar center trip later today 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Sorry I meant Cinnamon...  but there is an .iso with Unity i think...  I ran 13...  have you tried 14?

Click to collapse



Nope..
4 editions:
Mint with Cinnamon
Mint with Mate
Mint with KDE
Mint with xfce
For version of 14, only cinnamon and mate versions are currently available
Nope  I had to give my laptop to my aunt, still haven't managed to buy a new one


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

Anyway to go to one place and see all my uploaded tapatalk images?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Good, but way overpriced.
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Yeah, they are kinda expensive...

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## trell959 (Dec 15, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Nope..
> 4 editions:
> Mint with Cinnamon
> Mint with Mate
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you boot windows, then give it to her?

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Anyway to go to one place and see all my uploaded tapatalk images?

Click to collapse



I don't know. :banghead:

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## werked (Dec 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Well, nobody knows about in-n-out
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



I do


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 15, 2012)

Say hi get one response..

Okayguy.jpg
Forever alone.jpg

Hi trell 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## trell959 (Dec 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Say hi get one response..
> 
> Okayguy.jpg
> Forever alone.jpg
> ...

Click to collapse



So.... I'm not sure if you got that jeep...

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> So.... I'm not sure if you got that jeep...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Monday I believe for sure 

If not going to give my uncle a harder time :banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Say hi get one response..
> 
> Okayguy.jpg
> Forever alone.jpg
> ...

Click to collapse



That's why I never do that.  Just come in and post something random.

60% of the time, it works every time.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 15, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Did you boot windows, then give it to her?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



I was dual booting it with Ubuntu at the time.I just taught her how to bboot into windows instead :sly:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's why I never do that.  Just come in and post something random.
> 
> 60% of the time, it works every time.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Hmm, maybe I will 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 12:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 PM ----------

I am watching Garfield 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

sup BC

---------- Post added at 01:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 PM ----------

damn im hungry...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> sup BC
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 PM ----------
> 
> damn im hungry...

Click to collapse



Not too much, going Xmas shopping soon 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Anyway to go to one place and see all my uploaded tapatalk images?

Click to collapse



I think you can do it from the start screen in the app, if you click the top bar on the list of forums it'll show pics

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

---------- Post added at 09:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------

Evening all

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I think you can do it from the start screen in the app, if you click the top bar on the list of forums it'll show pics
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It shows "picks".....not "pics".

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I think you can do it from the start screen in the app, if you click the top bar on the list of forums it'll show pics
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Worked...  thanks man...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 15, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Say hi get one response..
> 
> Okayguy.jpg
> Forever alone.jpg
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------

I'm gonna lay down before my head explodes. :/

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hope you feel better....

My hangover cure is complete...  bc, powerade, food, and 3 candy bars...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello everyone

My cat says:


O///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////                            ِِششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششهثتتىىىىثهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333334ةههةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

Evening husam

I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

Think IMA watch movie...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Evening husam
> 
> I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



how's it going?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

Not bad, three more days at work and then two days training before back to work till Xmas eve :banghead: other than that I'm fine :thumbup:

I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> My cat says:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I DEFINITELY understand you...and your cat..

Do you know Arabic? 

كيفﺣﻠﻜﻠﻴﻢ

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Hope you feel better....
> 
> My hangover cure is complete...  bc, powerade, food, and 3 candy bars...

Click to collapse



Thanks. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Not bad, three more days at work and then two days training before back to work till Xmas eve :banghead: other than that I'm fine :thumbup:
> 
> I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



try to focus on being bored. you'll feel like the holiday is longer


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 15, 2012)

Dead thread is apparently........




















Dead. :what:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

No, it's just hibernating 

I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

think ima watch the new borne movie...  torrent or $ondemand?  that is the question...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> No, it's just hibernating
> 
> I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx

Click to collapse







Hi Jugg1es
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

http://www.radioreference.com/apps/audio/?action=wp&feedId=4041


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

Hiya Bd,  quasi.  How are you both 

I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> http://www.radioreference.com/apps/audio/?action=wp&feedId=4041

Click to collapse



What's going on? I couldn't use the link you gave...but I pulled it up on my scanner radio app. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hiya Bd,  quasi.  How are you both
> 
> I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



hello!  listening to police radio...  gonna watch a movie later...

---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> What's going on? I couldn't use the link you gave...but I pulled it up on my scanner radio app.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Nothing I'm aware of...  I just like to listen...  listen long enough and you'll realize theyre just a buncha traffic cops...  waiting on someone to get arrested...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> hello!  listening to police radio...  gonna watch a movie later...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have scanner radio pro. Sparky and I listen to Hoboken police, Jersey City fire, and a couple of other towns around here. (Especially if a bunch of cops or fire trucks go by).
I also listen at work if I have to call the police for any reason. I can listen to my own call being dispatched. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have scanner radio pro. Sparky and I listen to Hoboken police, Jersey City fire, and a couple of other towns around here. (Especially if a bunch of cops or fire trucks go by).
> I also listen at work if I have to call the police for any reason. I can listen to my own call being dispatched.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Should I make a call?


----------



## undercover (Dec 15, 2012)

Damn you guys been busy. 

Skinny, yeah I know,  I mean clothes wise  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

uh-oh gunshot reported....

edit - nvm it was fireworks...


----------



## werked (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey y'all. I haz a tired and a hungry.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

werked said:


> Hey y'all. I haz a tired and a hungry.

Click to collapse



gorge on chocolate then sleep?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Should I make a call?

Click to collapse



Whaddya gonna report? 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Whaddya gonna report?
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



noise violation from across the street...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey werked 

I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx


----------



## werked (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> gorge on chocolate then sleep?

Click to collapse



That can be done. Never a shortage of chocolate in my house. 







jugg1es said:


> Hey werked
> 
> I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



Sup playa


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> noise violation from across the street...

Click to collapse



Those damn noisy neighbors at it again? 
(Ihavenoideawhati'mtalkingabout.jpg)
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## undercover (Dec 15, 2012)

Whoa, playing with gamma on the phone and trying to calibrate it as much as possible is fun! Trell, you tried it yet? 
I has almost perfectly (as much as possible before hitting hw limitations) calibrated screen nao! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Those damn noisy neighbors at it again?
> (Ihavenoideawhati'mtalkingabout.jpg)
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



i called the cops on myself once...  long story...


----------



## werked (Dec 15, 2012)

Hmmmm, who wants to go to the ale house?? :beer:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

werked said:


> Hmmmm, who wants to go to the ale house?? :beer:

Click to collapse



wish i could...  could it be brought here?


----------



## werked (Dec 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> wish i could...  could it be brought here?

Click to collapse



The ale for sure.... Not so sure bout the house.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

werked said:


> Hmmmm, who wants to go to the ale house?? :beer:

Click to collapse



I'd love to,  

I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx


----------



## werked (Dec 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'd love to,
> 
> I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



What ya waiting on?! 
Invite friends(theyislame.jpg) or go pull up a chair next to a stranger??


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

Its midnight and I've got work in the morning 

I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx


----------



## undercover (Dec 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Its midnight and I've got work in the morning
> 
> I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



You'll make it there and back before work. Just need a blackbird.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 16, 2012)

werked said:


> The ale for sure.... Not so sure bout the house.

Click to collapse



Alright come on...  got 2 guest rooms...

752 mi, 11 hours 23 mins  In current traffic: 11 hours 23 mins


----------



## werked (Dec 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Alright come on...  got 2 guest rooms...
> 
> 752 mi, 11 hours 23 mins  In current traffic: 11 hours 23 mins

Click to collapse



 2far


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 16, 2012)

werked said:


> 2far

Click to collapse



yea i know...  im dirty south...

---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------

here's our booming tri-county area...


----------



## a.cid (Dec 16, 2012)

What's up?
Sunday morning and I'm up early...


----------



## trell959 (Dec 16, 2012)

a.cid said:


> What's up?
> Sunday morning and I'm up early...

Click to collapse



Sup man. Not even Sunday yet here 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## a.cid (Dec 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sup man. Not even Sunday yet here
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



How are your preparation for the exams going on?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 16, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## trell959 (Dec 16, 2012)

a.cid said:


> How are your preparation for the exams going on?

Click to collapse



The only final I have to worry about is econ, and I haven't even started  my econ final isn't until Tuesday though

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## a.cid (Dec 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> The only final I have to worry about is econ, and I haven't even started  my econ final isn't until Tuesday though
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Econ as in economics?
Lemme know if you need help... 
I happen to know a thing or two about demand and supply


----------



## werked (Dec 16, 2012)

---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 PM ----------

I must be the only loser sitting at home tonight doing nothing. Dead thread is dead.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 16, 2012)

werked said:


> ---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 PM ----------
> 
> I must be the only loser sitting at home tonight doing nothing. Dead thread is dead.

Click to collapse



Does sleeping count as doing nothing? If so, well I'm on the verge of doing nothing...night everyone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 16, 2012)

werked said:


> ---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 PM ----------
> 
> I must be the only loser sitting at home tonight doing nothing. Dead thread is dead.

Click to collapse



Must be the same house....






Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 16, 2012)

werked said:


> ---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 PM ----------
> 
> I must be the only loser sitting at home tonight doing nothing. Dead thread is dead.

Click to collapse



Forgot about me...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## werked (Dec 16, 2012)

Nah, didn't forget about you quasi. 
I should go to sleep.... Wanna go to the gun show in the am. Not sleepy though. 
Anyone played with the note 2?? Despite its large size, it feels good in the hand.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 16, 2012)

werked said:


> Nah, didn't forget about you quasi.
> I should go to sleep.... Wanna go to the gun show in the am. Not sleepy though.
> Anyone played with the note 2?? Despite its large size, it feels good in the hand.

Click to collapse



The note 2 is my Christmas present this year.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------

This is.........awesome.


----------



## werked (Dec 16, 2012)

Your link sent me to the AARP site. Damn skinny, I thought I was old.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 16, 2012)

werked said:


> Your link sent me to the AARP site. Damn skinny, I thought I was old.

Click to collapse



Whaaa??  looks fine in my browser.  You don't see a youtube video?


----------



## werked (Dec 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Whaaa??  looks fine in my browser.  You don't see a youtube video?

Click to collapse



No sir.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 16, 2012)

werked said:


> No sir.

Click to collapse



How about now?


----------



## werked (Dec 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> How about now?

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup: thought u were tryin to tell me something.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 16, 2012)

werked said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: thought u were tryin to tell me something.

Click to collapse



Yeah,i was trying to tell you were sexy and you know it.  Not telling you that you're old.


:angel:


----------



## werked (Dec 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah,i was trying to tell you were sexy and you know it.  Not telling you that you're old.
> 
> 
> :angel:

Click to collapse



Good answer.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 16, 2012)

werked said:


> Good answer.

Click to collapse



successkid.jpg

:victory:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 16, 2012)

Night everyone I'm super tired for some.reason....

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Night everyone I'm super tired for some.reason....
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Night dude.....though you never answered my gtalk question. :fingers-crossed:

---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------

F it...I'm bored, no one is online to chat with, so i'm gonna dust out my PC and change the water....if anyone out there is alive, what color water should I do?  I most recently did Red, Pink, Purple,and clear. White is not possible right now....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 16, 2012)

Good morning Gli

I think there is a world market for maybe five computers.
- Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning Gli
> 
> I think there is a world market for maybe five computers.
> - Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943

Click to collapse



1:33AM here....hello.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 16, 2012)

Still morning then,  what you doing up.  How much sleep do you actually get? 

I think there is a world market for maybe five computers.
- Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Still morning then,  what you doing up.  How much sleep do you actually get?
> 
> I think there is a world market for maybe five computers.
> - Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943

Click to collapse



During the work-week, 4-5 hours.  Weekends, closer to 8.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Night dude.....though you never answered my gtalk question. :fingers-crossed:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------
> 
> F it...I'm bored, no one is online to chat with, so i'm gonna dust out my PC and change the water....if anyone out there is alive, what color water should I do?  I most recently did Red, Pink, Purple,and clear. White is not possible right now....

Click to collapse



Sorry man...  having talk on the computer been making me not see talks...  I'll switch it out for trillion...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Sorry man...  having talk on the computer been making me not see talks...  I'll switch it out for trillion...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



I'm hammered....watching old GG Allin vids on youtube....that dude was sick.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm hammered....watching old GG Allin vids on youtube....that dude was sick.

Click to collapse



Now I'm not tired anymore....  wtf....


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 16, 2012)

Misty morning is misty 

Morning/afternoon/evening/night/dawn everyone


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 16, 2012)

I keep wakimgfng up hungry....

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## boborone (Dec 16, 2012)

hey dex you want to see something? I'll pop in irc and show you. Kinda funny. And quasi, I'd show you but you didn't answer my gtalk.


----------



## a.cid (Dec 16, 2012)

@bo send me your gtalk...
Nothing to talk atm, just future reference...


----------



## boborone (Dec 16, 2012)

sent to ya bud


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 16, 2012)

Mattina Mafia Buona


----------



## Phistachio (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey guys 

Guess what, I have no Samsung anymore


----------



## a.cid (Dec 16, 2012)

Dammit, I just realized iTunes removed drag and drop support to my iPod shuffle...
I can't even edit song info :banghead:
Now I'll have to maintain my library in 3 places, Laptop, Phone, iPod 

Tinky! Are you listening?!


----------



## undercover (Dec 16, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Dammit, I just realized iTunes removed drag and drop support to my iPod shuffle...
> I can't even edit song info :banghead:
> Now I'll have to maintain my library in 3 places, Laptop, Phone, iPod
> 
> Tinky! Are you listening?!

Click to collapse



Yes. Why? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> hey dex you want to see something? I'll pop in irc and show you. Kinda funny. And quasi, I'd show you but you didn't answer my gtalk.

Click to collapse



sorry man i fell back asleep...  something is wrong with me...  im waking up at normal times of 8 - 9 am, and in bed by midnight?  should I report to a doctor immediately?


----------



## cascabel (Dec 16, 2012)

morning guys. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> sorry man i fell back asleep...  something is wrong with me...  im waking up at normal times of 8 - 9 am, and in bed by midnight?  should I report to a doctor immediately?

Click to collapse



you feel okay? maybe you're just tired. i feel lazy during the xmas season myself. 

edit: how many times have i killed the mafia thread?  i could be the official thread killer. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## werked (Dec 16, 2012)

Mornin'. Happy Sunday.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 16, 2012)

Morning Werked...  It's Sunday Funday...


----------



## cascabel (Dec 16, 2012)

hi werked.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Morning Werked...  It's Sunday Funday...

Click to collapse



And I don't have **** to do 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> And I don't have **** to do
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



You get used to it...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> You get used to it...

Click to collapse



For now.. 

Next semester I will be busy busy busy!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 08:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 AM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> You get used to it...

Click to collapse



Pool?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## werked (Dec 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> And I don't have **** to do
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



That's Friday.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 16, 2012)

Fire one up man

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 16, 2012)

werked said:


> That's Friday.

Click to collapse



Hmm

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 08:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 AM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Fire one up man
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



8ball,8ft,Beer

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## a.cid (Dec 16, 2012)

That awkward moment when Quasi thinks in his head that he's talking to an outsourced customer care representative :silly:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 16, 2012)

a.cid said:


> That awkward moment when Quasi thinks in his head that he's talking to an outsourced customer care representative :silly:

Click to collapse



LMAO...  You have very good Engrush man...  It's probably easier for most to understand you than me...  I'm just a dirty redneck from Ms...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> LMAO...  You have very good Engrush man...  It's probably easier for most to understand you than me...  I'm just a dirty redneck from Ms...

Click to collapse



Hey what happen, I didn't get to shoot the 8 in 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey what happen, I didn't get to shoot the 8 in
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I was wondering that myself man...   my phone didnt freeze, sometimes it does...


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> hey dex you want to see something? I'll pop in irc and show you. Kinda funny. And quasi, I'd show you but you didn't answer my gtalk.

Click to collapse



Sorry bobo, missed that..  I was afk at that time

Sent from the brick


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 16, 2012)

Reconfigured the router....  broke my record...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 16, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Dec 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I FEEL like that right now


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 16, 2012)

Yo anyone who has Skinny on gtalk tell him I sent him a PM that will help with his little blacked out Chargers game problem.


----------



## boborone (Dec 16, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yo anyone who has Skinny on gtalk tell him I sent him a PM that will help with his little blacked out Chargers game problem.

Click to collapse



done


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> I FEEL like that right now

Click to collapse



Yea I'm feeling pretty lost as well... My mom's been pretty sick for the past week...   my dad just works and b!tches...  so i'm kinda the caretaker right now with gabby, cleaning the house, etc...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> done

Click to collapse



Thank ya sir.


----------



## trell959 (Dec 16, 2012)

Morning fellas

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 16, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Thank ya sir.

Click to collapse



Storm!! Where have you been.

Morning trell 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 16, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Storm!! Where have you been.
> 
> Morning trell
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Lurking, hadn't been in a posting mood in a while so I've just been lurking.


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Yea I'm feeling pretty lost as well... My mom's been pretty sick for the past week...   my dad just works and b!tches...  so i'm kinda the caretaker right now with gabby, cleaning the house, etc...

Click to collapse



I thought you were in your 20-30 something... You're at home? Sounds like All in the Family


----------



## boborone (Dec 16, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I thought you were in your 20-30 something... You're at home? Sounds like All in the Family

Click to collapse



My ex wife's German Shepard had a name before they met me. He soon after started responding to Meathead, and Meathead only.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> My ex wife's German Shepard had a name before they met me. He soon after started responding to Meathead, and Meathead only.

Click to collapse



lol sounds like my parents dog, she now responds to "Stupid" better than she does her actual name.


----------



## trell959 (Dec 16, 2012)

Damn...I can't remember the name of this app. Its like WiFi kill and a bunch of other apps in one....


EDIT: I found it. DSploit 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> My ex wife's German Shepard had a name before they met me. He soon after started responding to Meathead, and Meathead only.

Click to collapse



LOL


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 16, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I thought you were in your 20-30 something... You're at home? Sounds like All in the Family

Click to collapse



I'm 32...  House arrest man...  This was the only place they approved....  we've been through this...


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm 32...  House arrest man...  This was the only place they approved....  we've been through this...

Click to collapse



I know... this just seemed fitting

It's all fun and games, until somebody falls on a knife!









.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 16, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I know... this just seemed fitting
> 
> It's all fun and games, until somebody falls on a knife!
> 
> .

Click to collapse



I know man...  Just a little frustrated...   I guess I can understand them denying me living on my own like I was...  and I KNOW if I had been, I would have been violated very quickly...


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I would have been violated very quickly...

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 16, 2012)

TonyStark said:


>

Click to collapse



Ummm...  not like that...  LMAO


----------



## werked (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm in BWW kicking random people off of teh wifi, lulz.


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sup all

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 16, 2012)

werked said:


> I'm in BWW kicking random people off of teh wifi, lulz.

Click to collapse



I'm planning on doing that later this week, lol.


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 16, 2012)

Anybody had a chance to handle the Lenovo A2107 or A2109?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 16, 2012)

Found my beer shotgun tutorial I posted in the confessions thread...  figured youtube needed a copy...  have to turn the volume up, this was before video mic volume was fixed...


----------



## undercover (Dec 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Found my beer shotgun tutorial I posted in the confessions thread...  figured youtube needed a copy...  have to turn the volume up, this was before video mic volume was fixed...

Click to collapse



Lol. You don't look too sober there mate. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 16, 2012)

undercover said:


> Lol. You don't look too sober there mate.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Trashed or not, my sexiness is still captured in 1080p...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Trashed or not, my sexiness is still captured in 1080p...

Click to collapse



-_-
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Ka
.
.
.
.
.
.
me
.
.
.
.
.
.
ha
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
me
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Haaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> That is just sooooo wrong
> 
> I think there is a world market for maybe five computers.
> - Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943

Click to collapse



I saw it on facebook and died laughing. I figured you guys would appreciate  it.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 16, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I saw it on facebook and died laughing. I figured you guys would appreciate  it.

Click to collapse



Funny but still wrong 

I think there is a world market for maybe five computers.
- Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 16, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Trashed or not, my sexiness is still captured in 1080p...

Click to collapse



That's right baby


----------



## boborone (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Dec 16, 2012)

---------- Post added at 05:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 PM ----------


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 16, 2012)

Evening all 
@proto did you find anything useful in that link? 

I think there is a world market for maybe five computers.
- Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943


----------



## werked (Dec 16, 2012)

Christmas shopping all day once again.... And only going home with things for myself. Damn shame.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 16, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 16, 2012)

werked said:


> Christmas shopping all day once again.... And only going home with things for myself. Damn shame.

Click to collapse



Now that is a crying shame, with so few days till Christmas are you going to manage to get everyone else presents 

I think there is a world market for maybe five computers.
- Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Evening all
> @proto did you find anything useful in that link?
> 
> I think there is a world market for maybe five computers.
> - Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943

Click to collapse



Yeah, thanks for that, will definitely make use of it.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Now that is a crying shame, with so few days till Christmas are you going to manage to get everyone else presents
> 
> I think there is a world market for maybe five computers.
> - Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943

Click to collapse



Eh. Give 'em coal. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Dec 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Now that is a crying shame, with so few days till Christmas are you going to manage to get everyone else presents
> 
> I think there is a world market for maybe five computers.
> - Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943

Click to collapse










Babydoll25 said:


> Eh. Give 'em coal.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



This ^^^^


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 16, 2012)

Good deeds for today...  cleaned the house changed my brothers url and fixed his BSOD....

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 16, 2012)

werked said:


> This ^^^^

Click to collapse











Quasimodem said:


> Good deeds for today...  cleaned the house changed my brothers url and fixed his BSOD....
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Aren't you the good son/brother....

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Dec 16, 2012)

I think there is a world market for maybe five computers.
- Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2012)

Sent from the brick


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 17, 2012)

Now I drink...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2012)

Sent from the brick


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 17, 2012)

Man his laptop is a POS...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> View attachment 1569148
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Hey Dex.....






















Fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu! :banghead::banghead::banghead:


Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hey Dex.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





You might have guessed already, but I just found my old memes& rage comics collection 

Sent from the brick


----------



## trell959 (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn you Samsung USB ports. I'm about to put another one in my Captivate. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Damn you Samsung USB ports. I'm about to put another one in my Captivate.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hw mods? Good luck trell 

Sent from the brick


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> View attachment 1569162
> 
> You might have guessed already, but I just found my old memes& rage comics collection
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse








Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2012)

Pic fest. Best one wins a cookie 
Sent from the brick


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 17, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## trell959 (Dec 17, 2012)

Scumbag reporters

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Dec 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hw mods? Good luck trell
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Already done. Didn't I tell you I was really good with a solder iron? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Already done. Didn't I tell you I was really good with a solder iron?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Awesome. So, does it work?

Sent from the brick


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 17, 2012)

I just noticed this in the RIP Sandy Hook thread.  How are people getting thanks?






Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## trell959 (Dec 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Awesome. So, does it work?
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Wait... I'm going to touch it up a bit before I put it back together.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:35 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I just noticed this in the RIP Sandy Hook thread.  How are people getting thanks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's probably just a screw up.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I just noticed this in the RIP Sandy Hook thread.  How are people getting thanks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tapatalk bug, maybe?

Sent from the brick


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Tapatalk bug, maybe?
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Its been months and several updates since I've seen that.  Strange.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2012)

Sent from the brick


----------



## trell959 (Dec 17, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 17, 2012)

Not sent from your phone...

---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------

The Thinker






Not sent from your phone...


----------



## trell959 (Dec 17, 2012)

Just going to let the solder set.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 17, 2012)

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## trell959 (Dec 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Hi little girl. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Hi!! 

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Hi little girl.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dat sounded creepy


----------



## trell959 (Dec 17, 2012)

werked said:


> Hi!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please. I'm only 17. I'm no pedo 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 17, 2012)

Wouldn't let me quote. Not that way, trell!!  I know you're a youngin'.... 

---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------

What's everyone up to tonight??  I just put some new ish on my AR.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey guys...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Hi. Gabby, right? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Dec 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Hey Gabby!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 17, 2012)

She said y'all cool...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## boborone (Dec 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> She said y'all cool...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



I say she badass.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> I say she badass.

Click to collapse



She agrees...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## werked (Dec 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> She agrees...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Tell her she supa dupa awesome.  like her uncle.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 17, 2012)

werked said:


> Tell her she supa dupa awesome.  like her uncle.

Click to collapse








Not sent from your phone...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 17, 2012)

Evening 

Quasi who is that cute little girl ? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## werked (Dec 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Tell her my puppy says hiya.


----------



## a.cid (Dec 17, 2012)

Ssup...

Tell Gaby India says hi


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 17, 2012)

werked said:


> Tell her my puppy says hiya.

Click to collapse



I Will...  she's gone home now...  just me trying to get friends help me but no answer so its cool...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## boborone (Dec 17, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2051342


----------



## a.cid (Dec 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2051342

Click to collapse



I don't get it :nuke:


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2051342

Click to collapse



Lol. Saw that a while ago, did you see the video of the chat between anonymous and that chick? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Dec 17, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lol. Saw that a while ago, did you see the video of the chat between anonymous and that chick?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nooo, Oh do post it or a link!


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 17, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I don't get it :nuke:

Click to collapse



Click the second link, read about it. First link is all the info that got posted. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Dec 17, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I don't get it :nuke:

Click to collapse



Neither does anybody else.


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Dec 17, 2012)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse



:thanks:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 17, 2012)

i have to report in the morning and f that, im so tired of this....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

I need to buy a new AR-15. Want to get this one in 7.62 instead of 5.56 though.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 17, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I need to buy a new AR-15. Want to get this one in 7.62 instead of 5.56 though.

Click to collapse



7.62x39, 7.62x40, 7.62x51, 7.62x53, 7.62x54r, 7.62x56, or 7.62x58, or 7.62x63?

Among the other half dozen or so more .30 caliber rounds available....

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> 7.62x39, 7.62x40, 7.62x51, 7.62x53, 7.62x54r, 7.62x56, or 7.62x58, or 7.62x63?
> 
> Among the other half dozen or so more .30 caliber rounds available....
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



7.62x51 a.k.a. .308


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 17, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> 7.62x51 a.k.a. .308

Click to collapse



....

While interchangeable, they are not the same....

A firearm chambered for .308 will fire 7.62x51mm NATO, but the interior of the cartridges are different. However, due to the exterior dimensions being so close, and pressure loadings being within SAAMI specifications they can be used interchangeably, but yet are not identical.

What brand are you going with? I rock a DPMS LR-308C which I've had for a while. I've had a carbine length Armalite (which had feeding issues) as well, but sold it due to the aforementioned issue.

Sent from my throne in Hell.

Edit: Another thing I just thought of is ammo. I know there's a lot of good deals out there on surplus military ball ammo for plinking with, but it's soooo much more expensive than my trusty 5.56 to shoot. You have to figure you're spending a dollar per shot for half decent ammo on .308/7.62 and yet only about $.35, 5.56 XM193....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> ....
> 
> While interchangeable, they are not the same....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know they aren't the exact same but the difference between the two is minor much like the difference between 5.56 and .223. 

Not sure yet on what brand I will go with. *edit the people I got my 5.56 upper from only make them in that caliber now*


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 17, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I know they aren't the exact same but the difference between the two is minor much like the difference between 5.56 and .223.
> 
> Not sure yet on what brand I will go with. I love my current AR so I might go with 5.56 tactical on the upper for this one as well.

Click to collapse



See my edit,

But yeah, 5.56 is a third the price to target practice with. Just imagine a $20 bill floating out of your pocket every magazine you empty at the range while shooting .308. It adds up real quick. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> See my edit,
> 
> But yeah, 5.56 is a third the price to target practice with. Just imagine a $20 bill floating out of your pocket every magazine you empty at the range while shooting .308. It adds up real quick. Lol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



I already thow a dollar a round when I shoot my M1 Garand, 30-06 is pricey. I want the .308 for the increased range, probably going to go with a scope and a 20" barrel on this one.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 17, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I already thow a dollar a round when I shoot my M1 Garand, 30-06 is pricey. I want the .308 for the increased range, probably going to go with a scope and a 20" barrel on this one.

Click to collapse



Heh, .308 over 30-06 for range?

Just put a National Match barrel on the Garand. Lol It's what a lot of people use at the Camp Perry matches. Hell, you could even convert the Garand pretty easily to .308 as well if you really wanted to.

The difference in range will be miniscule with the right loads, tbh. Unless you just want the added mag capacity? Both rounds are really only practical to ~1000 yards, unless you have some seriously good ammo and skills.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Heh, .308 over 30-06 for range?
> 
> Just put a National Match barrel on the Garand. Lol It's what a lot of people use at the Camp Perry matches. Hell, you could even convert the Garand pretty easily to .308 as well if you really wanted to.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly why I want it. Plus I love the AR platform my M1 is my baby just like my 03 Springfield will be when I get one of those. Apart from the stock, which is new but I still have the original, my M1 is all original, I don't plan on doing any mods to it.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 17, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Exactly why I want it. Plus I love the AR platform my M1 is my baby just like my 03 Springfield will be when I get one of those. Apart from the stock, which is new but I still have the origional, my M1 is all origional, I don't plan on doing any mods to it.

Click to collapse



Hey, more power to ya. I'm just saying, prepare to pay to play.

And the cost of a nice scope is as much as the rifle. Lolol I learned that the hard way years ago. :-/

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Hey, more power to ya. I'm just saying, prepare to pay to play.
> 
> And the cost of a nice scope is as much as the rifle. Lolol I learned that the hard way years ago. :-/
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



lol I know that too. I'm going to get a Trijicon ACOG for my 5.56 AR. It's going to cost me a little over 1k. 

Plus I'm really going to pay to play once I get my dream gun, which won't be for a few more years, Barrett M82A1.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 17, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lol I know that too. I'm going to get a Trijicon ACOG for my 5.56 AR. It's going to cost me a little over 1k.
> 
> Plus I'm really going to pay to play once I get my dream gun, which won't be for a few more years, Barrett M82A1.

Click to collapse



Gross, bro. I rock EOTech and Aimpoint on my two main rifles. Trijicon is too...rich for my tastes. I'd rather blow that on ammo. 

M82? That's a pricey one. Each 10rd mag is a Benjamin floating in the wind. Lololol :what::what::what::what:

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Gross, bro. I rock EOTech and Aimpoint on my two main rifles. Trijicon is too...rich for my tastes. I'd rather blow that on ammo.
> 
> M82? That's a pricey one. Each 10rd mag is a Benjamin floating in the wind. Lololol :what::what::what::what:
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Nah .50BMG is only $50 for 10, lol. :silly::silly:

And my Trijicon ACOG got me through Iraq alive so I'm going to stick with them.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 17, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Nah .50BMG is only $50 for 10, lol. :silly::silly:
> 
> And my Trijicon ACOG got me through Iraq alive so I'm going to stick with them.

Click to collapse



$50 for 10? You handloading? Lol 

Match .50 is easily $10 a round.

As for ACOG, well, I was always issued an Aimpoint...so...different strokes I guess.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> $50 for 10? You handloading? Lol
> 
> Match .50 is easily $10 a round.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cheaperthandirt has Hornaday .50BMG Match rounds for ~$55 for a 10 round box.

One of my local gun stores has it for $60 a box.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 17, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Cheaperthandirt has Hornaday .50BMG Match rounds for ~$55 for a 10 round box.
> 
> One of my local gun stores has it for $60 a box.

Click to collapse



Still expensive as sh*t for some Hornady Match. Lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Still expensive as sh*t for some Hornady Match. Lol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



True but if you've ever shot a .50 and seen what it does to a target, you fall in love with it, lol.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 17, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> True but if you've ever shot a .50 and seen what it does to a target, you fall in love with it, lol.

Click to collapse



I've shot it. I just don't like feeding it. Lolol.

I can afford a lot, but that's a little overboard for my tastes. 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I've shot it. I just don't like feeding it. Lolol.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



lol hence the reason it's a dream gun. Granted my true DREAM gun would run me around $70,000. Stupid Walther WA2000 costing soo much freaking money. 

And as far as the .50 goes I'll be shooting it once or twice a year.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 17, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lol hence the reason it's a dream gun. Granted my true DREAM gun would run me around $70,000. Stupid Walther WA2000 costing soo much freaking money.
> 
> And as far as the .50 goes I'll be shooting it once or twice a year.

Click to collapse



Why??????? Lol

Just the sheer cost? I mean...you can pick up quite a few rifles that are more accurate than you can imagine for a tenth of that. Lololol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Why??????? Lol
> 
> Just the sheer cost? I mean...you can pick up quite a few rifles that are more accurate than you can imagine for a tenth of that. Lololol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Why would I want a WA2000? Because it's a freaking work of art. I've wanted one ever since I first saw that rifle. But I would only get it if I won the lottery or something to that extreme.


----------



## a.cid (Dec 17, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Why would I want a WA2000? Because it's a freaking work of art. I've wanted one ever since I first saw that rifle. But I would only get it if I won the lottery or something to that extreme.

Click to collapse



Post some more info/pics...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Post some more info/pics...

Click to collapse




Soo, soo, soo beautiful.






Info is here.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 17, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Why would I want a WA2000? Because it's a freaking work of art. I've wanted one ever since I first saw that rifle. But I would only get it if I won the lottery or something to that extreme.

Click to collapse



So is a Holland & Holland .700 Nitro Express, but it's still wholly impractical.

There's only 15 of the WA2000's in the United States...

And 75k for a .300 Win Mag? Sorry man. I know it's your dream, so I won't knock it, but geezus...

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> So is a Holland & Holland .700 Nitro Express, but it's still wholly impractical.
> 
> There's only 15 of the WA2000's in the United States...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know it isn't practical in any sense of the word but it is the one gun that I've always wanted. Partly because it is sooo freaking rare.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Bro...the prototype weighed 50lbs and was too light as it broke the shooters' ribs.
> 
> The "production" models weigh over a hundred, and it still has massive recoil...so asinine.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Well yeah that doesn't change the fact that I want to shoot it.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Well yeah. I'd go out and take a shot.
> 
> I'd love to line up a few dozen bowling pins and see how many it can go through.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Forget that. A round that size I would want to line up a few engine blocks and see how many of those it could go through.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Lolol.
> 
> What do you hunt with that thing? Those pesky H3's and Escalades that are rampaging in the streets?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Tyrannosaurus Rexes or Elephants and Rhinos.



3 pages of gun talk notbad.jpg


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 17, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I loled.

Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 17, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I loled.
> 
> Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.

Click to collapse



Morning.


Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Morning to you too.

Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 17, 2012)

Morning mafia

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 17, 2012)

Morning all. Waking up at 8:30 instead of 6:30 is great 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 17, 2012)

Morning all!!!  I'm free til 2!!!

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## trell959 (Dec 17, 2012)

Morning guys. Finals today. Probably won't post until after school.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Morning guys. Finals today. Probably won't post until after school.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Git er dun!

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 17, 2012)

Wha saaaaaaaaaaaaa????

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## trell959 (Dec 17, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Wha saaaaaaaaaaaaa????
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Closed thread killed thread 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 17, 2012)

Funny M_T_M is funny 
Morning everyone.


----------



## undercover (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello people and their pets. Howdy today? Me feeling a bit better, not as grumpy 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Dec 17, 2012)

undercover said:


> Hello people and their pets. Howdy today? Me feeling a bit better, not as grumpy
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



nice to hear that. lol. 

morning everyone. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 17, 2012)

Morning!!

 Happy jeep day!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## cascabel (Dec 17, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning!!
> 
> Happy jeep day!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



you finally got it? grats.  oh yeah, pics or you-know-what. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Dec 17, 2012)

cascabel said:


> nice to hear that. lol.
> 
> morning everyone.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks  







BeerChameleon said:


> Morning!!
> 
> Happy jeep day!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Knowing your luck... Well, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 17, 2012)

Afternoon mafia, how is everyone? 




BeerChameleon said:


> Morning!!
> 
> Happy jeep day!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Pics or it didnt happen 

"I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 17, 2012)

cascabel said:


> you finally got it? grats.  oh yeah, pics or you-know-what.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Getting money as we speak.. will have it this afternoon  pics tomorrow!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 17, 2012)

*Here we go again...

I've deleted some unsavory videos about animal killing. I could care less if any of you guys like to kill animals for fun, for food or just weapons fan but I will not allow that kind of crap to be posted here.
If that's your cup of tea...go to a different forum and if needed be, don't ever come back!!!

I will keep this thread closed for a bit so this can be read by most of you guys. next time, report that crap!!


Regards,

M_T_M*


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 17, 2012)

Aaaaaaaand we're back. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 17, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaand let's try to keep it open this time 
I'd miss this thread 

"I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 17, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Aaaaaaaand we're back.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But for how long?? 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> But for how long??
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



At least a week. Maybe more if mods are in Christmas spirit.


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 17, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> But for how long??
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



As long as I'm here 
Seriously, every time we've gotten it locked I haven't been here lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 17, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> As long as I'm here
> Seriously, every time we've gotten it locked I haven't been here lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Same here


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 17, 2012)

I was in Best Buy today, and the S3 on display was completely dead, no power, recovery, or download...  I unhooked the charger and hooked it to mine to see was it just dead...  My phone began to charge...  LMAO


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I was in Best Buy today, and the S3 on display was completely dead, no power, recovery, or download...  I unhooked the charger and hooked it to mine to see was it just dead...  My phone began to charge...  LMAO

Click to collapse



Lulz. Probably a bricked one somebody brought in on warranty that they had no idea what to do with. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Dec 17, 2012)

Aaaaand its back. 

I appreciate what mtm was trying to do, but I'm afraid I haven't got a clue what was the reason for the close down so don't know what to avoid. Feels like a wasted effort. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 17, 2012)

Why do we get locked out so much? 

Any who, waiting on funds to clear the wire transfer! Chase Y U NO Faster!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

undercover said:


> Aaaaand its back.
> 
> I appreciate what mtm was trying to do, but I'm afraid I haven't got a clue what was the reason for the close down so don't know what to avoid. Feels like a wasted effort.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He said something about people posting animal killing videos, I have no freaking clue what he is talking about I never saw those videos but apparently they existed.


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 17, 2012)

undercover said:


> Aaaaand its back.
> 
> I appreciate what mtm was trying to do, but I'm afraid I haven't got a clue what was the reason for the close down so don't know what to avoid. Feels like a wasted effort.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Plain and simple:
no animal hunting videos
no vids of another person (regarding of gender) being mistreated/abused
no politcal chatter
no nudes
no warez
no profanity
no...capisce?

If anyone decides to post any of the above...infractions/bans will fly. Also, I've locked this thread for non LULZ reasons lately than any other in OT...may want to take that into consideration for future references as next time may be the last one   

Regards,


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 17, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Plain and simple:
> no animal hunting videos
> no vids of another person (regarding of gender) being mistreated/abused
> no politcal chatter
> ...

Click to collapse



Duly noted, Cap'n


----------



## undercover (Dec 17, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> He said something about people posting animal killing videos, I have no freaking clue what he is talking about I never saw those videos but apparently they existed.

Click to collapse



Thanks. Makes half sense now. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 17, 2012)

Bella...  best dog ever....







Not sent from your phone...

---------- Post added at 02:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------







Not sent from your phone...


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 17, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> He said something about people posting animal killing videos, I have no freaking clue what he is talking about I never saw those videos but apparently they existed.

Click to collapse



Ehrm...it was charging hippo hunting.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Ehrm...it was charging hippo hunting.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



lol who the hell posted that and when did they post it?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 17, 2012)

Sup guys... This thread got locked again :what::what::what:

You guys need to chill... Even though I'm not too sure about what exactly happened...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 17, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lol who the hell posted that and when did they post it?

Click to collapse



I did....lol

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I did....lol
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



facepalm.jpg 

lmfao! Way go get the thread locked! :silly:


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 17, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> facepalm.jpg
> 
> lmfao! Way go get the thread locked! :silly:

Click to collapse



You were part of the conversation when I posted it...

I guess most people didn't notice it, or report because it was spoiler tagged.

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You were part of the conversation when I posted it...
> 
> I guess most people didn't notice it, or report because it was spoiler tagged.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Ahh that is why I didn't notice it. I'm too used to people putting the spoiler tag on useless crap that 9 times out of 10 I ignore anything under it.


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 17, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> You were part of the conversation when I posted it...
> 
> I guess most people didn't notice it, or report because it was spoiler tagged.
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Ah, that one. I generally don't watch random YouTube videos when I'm on the app. I saw it, but didn't watch it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 17, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Ahh that is why I didn't notice it. I'm too used to people putting the spoiler tag on useless crap that 9 times out of 10 I ignore anything under it.

Click to collapse




prototype7 said:


> Ah, that one. I generally don't watch random YouTube videos when I'm on the app. I saw it, but didn't watch it.

Click to collapse



That's probably why it took so long to be noticed. No big. I've been thoroughly warned not to do it anymore. :thumbup:

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 17, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35570185&postcount=856


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 17, 2012)

If you have a container of a dozen eggs and all but three break, how many do you have left


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> If you have a container of a dozen eggs and all but three break, how many do you have left

Click to collapse



Thirty four.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 17, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> If you have a container of a dozen eggs and all but three break, how many do you have left

Click to collapse



12. They're still eggs even if they're broken.


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 17, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Thirty four.

Click to collapse



^^^ that's right :good::good:



063_XOBX said:


> 12. They're still eggs even if they're broken.

Click to collapse



^^^ you fail... leave


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> ^^^ that's right :good::good:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ you fail... leave

Click to collapse



I winded!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 17, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> If you have a container of a dozen eggs and all but three break, how many do you have left

Click to collapse



One omelette 

"I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx


----------



## trell959 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2012)

Daily check...

Yep everything is fine.. bye


----------



## trell959 (Dec 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Daily check...
> 
> Yep everything is fine.. bye

Click to collapse



Hi Hus. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Daily check...
> 
> Yep everything is fine.. bye

Click to collapse



Hai!

Bai!


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 17, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I winded!

Click to collapse


----------



## werked (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi.  is it 5pm??


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

werked said:


> Hi.  is it 5pm??

Click to collapse



Meh close enough to it.

Also you missed lots of gun talk.


----------



## werked (Dec 17, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Meh close enough to it.
> 
> Also you missed lots of gun talk.

Click to collapse



Good.  beer time. 
I saw the gun talk.... And the lock down.  let's keep it G everyone.  
Anyone seen lawless?? Good movie!!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

werked said:


> Good.  beer time.
> I saw the gun talk.... And the lock down.  let's keep it G everyone.
> Anyone seen lawless?? Good movie!!

Click to collapse



Yeah it was

Baytown Outlaws is pretty good too. It's odd, but good.

Also another good movie is The Perks of Being a Wallflower....though that movie kinda made me want to An Hero after it was over, not because it was bad but because of other reasons.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 17, 2012)

werked said:


> Good.  beer time.
> I saw the gun talk.... And the lock down.  let's keep it G everyone.
> Anyone seen lawless?? Good movie!!

Click to collapse



I've been debating both of these films, are they worth the drive space or are they watch once films 







StormMcCloud said:


> Yeah it was
> 
> Baytown Outlaws is pretty good too. It's odd, but good.
> 
> Also another good movie is The Perks of Being a Wallflower....though that movie kinda made me want to An Hero after it was over, not because it was bad but because of other reasons.

Click to collapse





"I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 17, 2012)

werked said:


> Good.  beer time.
> I saw the gun talk.... And the lock down.  let's keep it G everyone.
> Anyone seen lawless?? Good movie!!

Click to collapse



sup werked...  ill have to check netflix...

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------

my G75 has arrived in cali...  just a waiting game now...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I've been debating both of these films, are they worth the drive space or are they watch once films
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will probably wind up watching them again. Not any time soon mind you as I remember WAY too much stuff from movies. To the point that any movie is boring if I try to watch it more than once in a 6 month window.



Quasimodem said:


> sup werked...  ill have to check netflix...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------
> 
> my G75 has arrived in cali...  just a waiting game now...

Click to collapse



No is on Netflix.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 17, 2012)

Money!!!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Money!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



If by money you mean sleep, then yes money.

Goodnight Mafia peoples.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 17, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Money!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



where?  all i see is bills...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1655733&page=13

I love stupid people. I ask if anyone knows of a free mirror for the v1.13 shipped rom for my EVO LTE. This idiot pulls the "dur search" card and gives me a link to a download for v2.13.... facepalm...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 17, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1655733&page=13
> 
> I love stupid people. I ask if anyone knows of a free mirror for the v1.13 shipped rom for my EVO LTE. This idiot pulls the "dur search" card and gives me a link to a download for v2.13.... facepalm...

Click to collapse



do you want to use my dev host?  i paid for 50gb....

---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 PM ----------

http://forum.androidcustomcreations.com/download-manager/4595-new-file-added-ruu-stock-v1-13-a.html

you have to signup


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> do you want to use my dev host?  i paid for 50gb....

Click to collapse



Nah I am good thanks. I found a copy of what I needed. 

Thanks anyways though.

Sent from thousands of years ago into the future.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 17, 2012)

heres another:

http://old.androidfilehost.com/main/EVO_4G_LTE_Developers/Team.Nocturnal/RUU/


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 17, 2012)

"I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> "I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



Haha, I see that and raise you...








Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey skinny, Bd

"I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey Jugg1es.

Hi Skinny.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello all

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## werked (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 17, 2012)

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 17, 2012)

Hiya werked, quasi

"I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

Snowflake is staring me down. 0.o
I don't know what she wants. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm trying SO hard not to give him what he deserves...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35576773

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'm trying SO hard not to give him what he deserves...
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35576773
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Don't do it,  you'll only rant at him and you could do without another ban 

"I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx


----------



## undercover (Dec 18, 2012)

Good last post quasi. Leave it at that. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

I reported his post...  a mod needs to come in and head check him I get in trouble for that...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 18, 2012)

Got the jeep  pics late tomorrow morning or early afternoon 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Got the jeep  pics late tomorrow morning or early afternoon
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Sweet...  I drove a car today...  moved parking spots...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Dec 18, 2012)

Whoa. When was the last time you've seen speed like that on optic... 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 18, 2012)

undercover said:


> Whoa. When was the last time you've seen speed like that on optic...
> View attachment 1572020
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



*insert ss of 100mb/s connection here*


----------



## undercover (Dec 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> *insert ss of 100mb/s connection here*

Click to collapse



Well, mine is 60. Not today I guess.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow that dude just keeps going...  I'm very proud of my restraint...  If only I could meet him in person...  all that aside...  I eating my last candy bar right now...  Its cold turkey from here...  I don't need them and I think they actually make it worse...  exceptions will be made during drinking...

Not sent from your phone...

---------- Post added at 06:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> *insert ss of 100mb/s connection here*

Click to collapse



I've been hard connecting some to diagnose some latency issues...  I've hit 110 consistently when hard connected...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Wow that dude just keeps going...  I'm very proud of my restraint...  If only I could meet him in person...  all that aside...  I eating my last candy bar right now...  Its cold turkey from here...  I don't need them and I think they actually make it worse...  exceptions will be made during drinking...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Great to hear on both counts, quit getting yourself banned :good:

---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> I've been hard connecting some to diagnose some latency issues...  I've hit 110 consistently when hard connected...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



What did you do to bump it up to 110 btw? You said you changed the router config or something.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Great to hear on both counts, quit getting yourself banned
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Well hard connected its gigabit everything...  I've connected from the modem it flies and I've connected from one of the routers LAN slots...  Runs OK...  but still hit 110...  I've done a 30/30/30 reset and reloaded the f/w followed by another 30/30/30 reset....  And changed the channel width to Auto...  tracert is showing high latency...  It lags to pull a site on both computers with the Intel 6300...  have to try the desktop its wireless...  I'm beginning to think a new AC router is in order and 2 x Killer Wireless AC adapters...  then an AC wireless bridge...  just don't see why I have to replace my entire network in just 6 months...
Not sent from your phone...

---------- Post added at 07:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------

Love all y'all...  especially u werked....  (the 8 candy bars speaking)...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 18, 2012)

Its so awesome to look at such an awesome car and know its mine 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

So I've had arthritis since I was a kid. Apparently, it's getting worse.:banghead::banghead:
(I got the results from my x rays back today.)
Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Its so awesome to look at such an awesome car and know its mine
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Yay!

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

You should speak with my mom about medicines she has all kinds of arthritis....

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> You should speak with my mom about medicines she has all kinds of arthritis....
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



That would be helpful. Really helpful
They say I basically caused it because I forced myself to walk (I was in a wheelchair until I was 7) and my joints weren't ready yet. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

Dead thread....

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 18, 2012)

Indo-Pakistani food FTW!!!



---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Indo-Pakistani food FTW!!!View attachment 1572490
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Ur not possibly eating ALL of that are u?

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol. First time I wasn't here/involved with a lock.

Wth happened anyways?

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol. First time I wasn't here/involved with a lock.
> 
> Wth happened anyways?
> 
> Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Stuff...  well its official...  I'm on a normal sleep schedule... night everyone...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Stuff...  well its official...  I'm on a normal sleep schedule... night everyone...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



 lotsa changes in your life...

Bai quasi 


Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> [/COLOR]Love all y'all...  especially u werked....  (the 8 candy bars speaking)...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Love u 2
You're on a normal sleep schedule and mine is effed up.  

What's up guys/gals??

---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> Yeah it was
> 
> Baytown Outlaws is pretty good too. It's odd, but good.
> 
> Also another good movie is The Perks of Being a Wallflower....though that movie kinda made me want to An Hero after it was over, not because it was bad but because of other reasons.

Click to collapse



Watched savages tonight.... Also great.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

Good morning 





Babydoll25 said:


> So I've had arthritis since I was a kid. Apparently, it's getting worse.:banghead::banghead:
> (I got the results from my x rays back today.)
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Sorry to hear that, i hope you find some relief soon. 






M_T_M said:


> Indo-Pakistani food FTW!!!View attachment 1572490
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



I keep waking up and seeing your pictures of food just makes me hungry before I've had my coffee, stop it (said in the nicest possible way) i love food too much but i dont have time to start cooking before i go to work 






werked said:


> Love u 2
> You're on a normal sleep schedule and mine is effed up.
> 
> What's up guys/gals??
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup werked

"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 18, 2012)

Dead thread is dead today.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Dead thread is dead today.

Click to collapse



Holy crap! A people! 
Hi Storm. 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Holy crap! A people!
> Hi Storm.
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Lies and slander! I am not a people! :silly::silly:

Howdy BD!


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Lies and slander! I am not a people! :silly::silly:
> 
> Howdy BD!

Click to collapse



Dammit! My bad, sorry. 
What's up Storm?


Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 18, 2012)

Morning storm, bd

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 18, 2012)

I see people on the thread .. must be illusions 

Sent from the brick


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Morning storm, bd
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Proto! 
Hi. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 18, 2012)

lol, not much finally got unlazy enough to try and fix my phone. Unrooting it and flashing it back to stock.



dexter93 said:


> I see people on the thread .. must be illusions
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Shhh, it's only a trick of the minds.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lol, not much finally got unlazy enough to try and fix my phone. Unrooting it and flashing it back to stock.

Click to collapse



Which phone? What happened to it?

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 07:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 AM ----------




dexter93 said:


> I see people on the thread .. must be illusions
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Where the heck have you been? :screwy:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Which phone? What happened to it?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



HTC EVO 4G LTE and Google Wallet decided it wanted to keep telling me it was unavalibe in my country because my....I just forgot the name of the file...lol...meh..it was missing an entry that listed my phone as the proper phone.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Where the heck have you been? :screwy:
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I think I died.. but I can't remember much since then 


Sent from the brick


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> HTC EVO 4G LTE and Google Wallet decided it wanted to keep telling me it was unavalibe in my country because my....I just forgot the name of the file...lol...meh..it was missing an entry that listed my phone as the proper phone.

Click to collapse



Ahhhhh....okay. 
How do you like the Evo 4G LTE (when it's working  )? (whomever named that thing should have bricks thrown at them.   ) 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 07:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 AM ----------




dexter93 said:


> I think I died.. but I can't remember much since then
> 
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Aliens? :sly::what::screwy:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I think I died.. but I can't remember much since then
> 
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Well, welcome back to life I guess. Are you a zombie? Has the apocalypse started already? It's a bit ahead of schedule. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Dec 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ahhhhh....okay.
> How do you like the Evo 4G LTE (when it's working  )? (whomever named that thing should have bricks thrown at them.   )
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Heya BD. Yeah, device naming in US is sort of... errmmmm... boring. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ahhhhh....okay.
> How do you like the Evo 4G LTE (when it's working  )? (whomever named that thing should have bricks thrown at them.   )
> 
> .

Click to collapse



I like it, I will like it even more once they upgrade the tower near my work so that I get 4G LTE there.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Well, welcome back to life I guess. Are you a zombie? Has the apocalypse started already? It's a bit ahead of schedule.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I voted for aliens. 
Zombies are so....slow and gross. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 07:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 AM ----------




undercover said:


> Heya BD. Yeah, device naming in US is sort of... errmmmm... boring.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi.
Stupid US carriers is the answer we're looking for. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Dec 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I voted for aliens.
> Zombies are so....slow and gross.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> ...

Click to collapse



Kill them with fire! Carriers that is. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Well, welcome back to life I guess. Are you a zombie? Has the apocalypse started already? It's a bit ahead of schedule.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








Babydoll25 said:


> I voted for aliens.
> Zombies are so....slow and gross.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse




What BD said. I dont need anyone's brains,  I have my own. (Aliens seem to have OC'ed it too, I'm smelling a headache) 






StormMcCloud said:


> I like it, I will like it even more once they upgrade the tower near my work so that I get 4G LTE there.

Click to collapse




have you flashed the jb update yet? I've heard there are issues there 






undercover said:


> Heya BD. Yeah, device naming in US is sort of... errmmmm... boring.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+5^10

Sent from the brick


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I voted for aliens.
> Zombies are so....slow and gross.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, but that also means they're easy to avoid. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

undercover said:


> Kill them with fire! Carriers that is.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



YES!!! Doooooo eeeeett!
And kill the zombies with.......



What do we kill zombies with? 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Dec 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Yeah, but that also means they're easy to avoid.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I vote for predators. At least that means you are gonna get killed in a fancy way. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> What BD said. I dont need anyone's brains,  I have my own. (Aliens seem to have OC'ed it too, I'm smelling a headache)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can smell headaches? 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Dec 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You can smell headaches?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Well, living all them years next to Olympus has consequences. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> have you flashed the jb update yet? I've heard there are issues there
> 
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Nah I haven't yet. I'm honestly thinking about just smashing the phone into a million pieces and paying the $150 for HTC to give me a new one. I'm sick of Google Wallet not working. (Reflashing to stock just now didn't fix my wallet as I had hoped it might)


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You can smell headaches?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I can also hear hypersounds 

Sent from the brick


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> I can also hear hypersounds
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Woah. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 07:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 AM ----------








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Dec 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Woah.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very true though... Someone is going to be BabyDoll12345678998765415878558855
Pffff, easy to remember. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thread locked.


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Thread locked.

Click to collapse



In after the lock? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Indo-Pakistani food FTW!!!View attachment 1572490
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Roti, biriyani, boti, palak chutney
Omnomnomnom 

"What it lies in our power to do, it lies in our power not to do" -Aristotle


----------



## a.cid (Dec 18, 2012)

What just happened here?




M_T_M said:


> Indo-Pakistani food FTW!!!View attachment 1572490
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse


----------



## ru5l4n12 (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow......wkwkwkww

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 18, 2012)

ru5l4n12 said:


> Wow......wkwkwkww
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



:thumbsdown:


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 18, 2012)

ru5l4n12 said:


> Wow......wkwkwkww
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Out you go. 

Sent from the brick


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 18, 2012)

Well that was odd, my phone just trolled me. It asked if I wanted to upgrade to 1.22 from 1.13 so I say yes. It does random crap and says Congrats you are upgraded. I go to check and it's still on 1.13...stupid phone.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 18, 2012)

Early morning mafia! 

Jeep pics soon!!! 

Gotta goto the DMV today early before work, that's why I am up 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 18, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Well that was odd, my phone just trolled me. It asked if I wanted to upgrade to 1.22 from 1.13 so I say yes. It does random crap and says Congrats you are upgraded. I go to check and it's still on 1.13...stupid phone.

Click to collapse



Htc ota? 
Wtf?

Sent from the brick


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Htc ota?
> Wtf?
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Yep, lol, this phone seriously hates me.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 18, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yep, lol, this phone seriously hates me.

Click to collapse



Nelsonhaha.jpg

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## a.cid (Dec 18, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Roti, biriyani, boti, palak chutney
> Omnomnomnom
> 
> "What it lies in our power to do, it lies in our power not to do" -Aristotle

Click to collapse



That wasn't palak chutney, it looked more like chicken tikka...

- Via Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 PM ----------


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 18, 2012)

a.cid said:


> That wasn't palak chutney, it looked more like chicken tikka...
> 
> - Via Tapatalk
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 PM ----------

Click to collapse



Until the generators run out of gas 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## werked (Dec 18, 2012)

Mornin' y'all. 



Babydoll25 said:


> YES!!! Doooooo eeeeett!
> And kill the zombies with.......
> 
> What do we kill zombies with?
> ...

Click to collapse




I got something for um. 






ru5l4n12 said:


> Wow......wkwkwkww
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Buh bye now.... Move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

mornin folks...  i miss my old sleep schedule


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

How is everyone today? 

"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

Really bored...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Really bored...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Do some porting,  heard about your lappy yet? 

"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeep pics!!! Interior pics later 












Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Jeep pics!!! Interior pics later
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Vurrrry nice man...  Got er done I see...

Not sent from your phone...

---------- Post added at 08:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Do some porting,  heard about your lappy yet?
> 
> "Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
> - Yoda

Click to collapse



Its been delivered but hasn't registered on the Asus website when I check RMA status...  I'm sure this will take forever...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Vurrrry nice man...  Got er done I see...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep and now heading to dmv

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Vurrrry nice man...  Got er done I see...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Not sent from your phone...

---------- Post added at 08:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 AM ----------

Did I just quote myself?  Tapatalk sucks...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



I just pressed play on this and chops started dancing, i think he likes the clash which suits me fine 

"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## werked (Dec 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Jeep pics!!! Interior pics later
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sweet, BC. Enjoy it.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Jeep pics!!! Interior pics later
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not bad, not bad at all.  Funny colour though 

"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

Forget off roading...  paint it black with chrome flakes in it...  get some 24 in chrome wheels some double layer 5% tint and throw in a system...

Not sent from your phone...

---------- Post added at 09:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 AM ----------

Or go opposite with it...  jack it up put some monster truck tires on and a pair of working smokestacks...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Or go opposite with it...  jack it up put some monster truck tires on and a working smokestack. Also throw on a snorkel so if you hit a puddle that's a little deeper than you thought you don't suck mud into your intake.
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



^^^this^^^^

Nice Jeep BC!


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Jeep pics!!! Interior pics later
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Congrats BC


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 18, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35603916#post35603916


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35603916#post35603916

Click to collapse



You bored M_T_M 

"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## werked (Dec 18, 2012)

I personally think BC should ditch the jeep and get one of these. Apparently, crown vics can be jacked up higher than a jeep.... Just a recommendation.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Don't go with yellow though, paint it green and slap the gatorade (except use hatorade) logo all over it.


----------



## a.cid (Dec 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Jeep pics!!! Interior pics later
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Congo bc!
You finally got it


----------



## undercover (Dec 18, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Congo bc!
> You finally got it

Click to collapse



Congo is in Africa. He lives in North America. Fail. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't know about yall but my next vehicle will be this....


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I don't know about yall but my next vehicle will be this....

Click to collapse





Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Dec 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I don't know about yall but my next vehicle will be this....

Click to collapse



Mustangs are probably easier to find.... How bout this.


----------



## a.cid (Dec 18, 2012)

undercover said:


> Congo is in Africa. He lives in North America. Fail.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> You bored M_T_M
> 
> "Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
> - Yoda

Click to collapse



I shall reply but first you must answer me these questions three:
1-What... is your name? 
2-What... is your quest? 
3-What... is the capital of Assyria?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Mustangs are probably easier to find.... How bout this.

Click to collapse



That'll do, but the orange has to go...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I shall reply but first you must answer me these questions three:
> 1-What... is your name?
> 2-What... is your quest?
> 3-What... is the capital of Assyria?

Click to collapse



1-juggles
2-hit the ultimate adrenalin high
3-Assur
Your turn 

"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## cascabel (Dec 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> 1-juggles
> 2-hit the ultimate adrenalin high
> 3-Assur
> Your turn
> ...

Click to collapse



#3...is that for real? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

cascabel said:


> #3...is that for real?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Google is your friend

"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

Sparky really p1s$es me off sometimes. 




/end

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 18, 2012)

BC Jeep is great, great Jeep:good:





Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky really p1s$es me off sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



random is random


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky really p1s$es me off sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But you love him, so it's all good 

"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> BC Jeep is great, great Jeep:good:random is random

Click to collapse



What's your point? 







jugg1es said:


> But you love him, so it's all good
> 
> "Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
> - Yoda

Click to collapse



I'm rethinking that as we speak. 


Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm rethinking that as we speak.
> Is temporary
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse





"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> "Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
> - Yoda

Click to collapse



If his attitude were temporary, it would be "all good"....but it isn't...And I'm losing my patience with him. 


Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## cascabel (Dec 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> If his attitude were temporary, it would be "all good"....but it isn't...And I'm losing my patience with him.
> 
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



i'm not gonna ask why.. but you know stuff like that happens in relationships. hope things get sorted out though.. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Not bad, not bad at all.  Funny colour though
> 
> "Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
> - Yoda

Click to collapse



What?!?! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What?!?!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



It kinda looks like my hairdressers 4x4

"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the congrats!! I love it and I already got a plate, I am waiting awhile before I get a custom one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 10:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> It kinda looks like my hairdressers 4x4
> 
> "Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
> - Yoda

Click to collapse



Well It is the best color I could want  its such the perfect green color and depending in what lighting, it looks like its blue or black 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## cascabel (Dec 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Thanks everyone for the congrats!! I love it and I already got a plate, I am waiting awhile before I get a custom one
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



not one for jeeps, but that does look nice. what plate have you decided on?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 18, 2012)

cascabel said:


> not one for jeeps, but that does look nice. what plate have you decided on?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just a generic one now, maybe in a few months I will make a custom one 

GRNLZRD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

cascabel said:


> i'm not gonna ask why.. but you know stuff like that happens in relationships. hope things get sorted out though..
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's his choice whether or not he wants to continue down this path. I will not however, put up with this for much longer. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## cascabel (Dec 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's his choice whether or not he wants to continue down this path. I will not however, put up with this for much longer.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



that sounds really serious... maybe you two should have a chat? a compromise, maybe? 
good luck bd. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

folks i have underestimated my psychosomatic abilities...  ill be doing my chores like a good little boy, so i can be given my candy...  i don't wanna experience that again, its the worst...  ill check in later...


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 18, 2012)

cascabel said:


> that sounds really serious... maybe you two should have a chat? a compromise, maybe?
> good luck bd.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



^^^:good:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Just a generic one now, maybe in a few months I will make a custom one
> 
> GRNLZRD
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Congarst man! 

& Hey everyone ;D


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 18, 2012)

cascabel said:


> that sounds really serious... maybe you two should have a chat? a compromise, maybe?
> good luck bd.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sometimes its better not to ask


----------



## cascabel (Dec 18, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Sometimes its better not to ask

Click to collapse



true. it was just a suggestion, though. would never pry into other people's private lives. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 18, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Sometimes its better not to ask

Click to collapse




cascabel said:


> true. it was just a suggestion, though. would never pry into other people's private lives.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Difficult tho, when thoughts are thrown out in public:silly:


----------



## cascabel (Dec 18, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Difficult tho, when thoughts are thrown out in public:silly:

Click to collapse



agreed. although i do that sometimes (not in xda ). just to vent. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

Time to tidy up my clipboard, just posted a wrong link 

"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

cascabel said:


> true. it was just a suggestion, though. would never pry into other people's private lives.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's a good suggestion. I know your are trying to help.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 18, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Congarst man!
> 
> & Hey everyone ;D

Click to collapse



Thanks max!! I saw your like on Facebook 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Difficult tho, when thoughts are thrown out in public:silly:

Click to collapse



Long story short:
He's being a jerk about work (we work together, obviously. However, I defer most decisions regarding him to my boss....) And I'm receiving the brunt of his anger.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## a.cid (Dec 18, 2012)

Stick along bd, guys can be jerks sometimes...
Sometimes, you need to be the yin for their yang, something which complements them rather than conflict them...

He's a good person, you're a good person...hope things turn out alright :thumbup:







Quasimodem said:


> folks i have underestimated my psychosomatic abilities...  ill be doing my chores like a good little boy, so i can be given my candy...  i don't wanna experience that again, its the worst...  ill check in later...

Click to collapse



You got me curious now bro


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 18, 2012)

I love my babies, though they both need a wash.






Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

that may be a record...  2700sq/ft house top to bottom in EXACTLY one hour....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> that may be a record...  2700sq/ft house top to bottom in EXACTLY one hour....

Click to collapse



You skimped on something didn't you? 

"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> You skimped on something didn't you?
> 
> "Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
> - Yoda

Click to collapse



just the cleaning part...

nah...  ive got cleaning this place down to a science...  first bring the clothes down, start the wash, make all the beds, vacuum upstairs, done up there, vauum the rugs and hardwood, tidy the kitchen, do the dishes, then vacuum the kitchen, and bring the trash out...

---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------








So at what point did you think I was patient Asus?!


----------



## undercover (Dec 18, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I love my babies, though they both need a wash.
> 
> View attachment 1574021
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What a beautiful place to live at Storm. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Spiderman doesn't do that


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 18, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Spiderman doesn't do that
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



 Run now, whilst thou still havvith thy legs


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 18, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Run now, whilst thou still havvith thy legs

Click to collapse



Not everybody here hates me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 18, 2012)

undercover said:


> What a beautiful place to live at Storm. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks, I like it though I want to move to the north east side of Atlanra. Driving 45 min each way to and from work gets old.

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 18, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Not everybody here hates me
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Enough do that you should probably stay out. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Not everybody here hates me
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



So what exactly are you doing here at XDA?  You have ZERO posts in anything other than OT, and 1 (One) thanks that I think was by accident...


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> So what exactly are you doing here at XDA?  You have ZERO posts in anything other than OT, and 1 (One) thanks that I think was by accident...

Click to collapse



I do have some posts outside of OT. I don't think you can really tell me what to do. Most of the people here are mean as hell to anybody who just drops in to say hi. All I said was hi and people started flamming me. Oh yeah, am I the one who got banned for 10 days?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I do have some posts outside of OT. I don't think you can really tell me what to do. Most of the people here are mean as hell to anybody who just drops in to say hi. All I said was hi and people started flamming me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



I never once instructed you to do anything...  but I DO know someone who can...  Standby please...


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I never once instructed you to do anything...  but I DO know someone who can...  Standby please...

Click to collapse



Mr. Babydoll?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 18, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I do have some posts outside of OT. I don't think you can really tell me what to do. Most of the people here are mean as hell to anybody who just drops in to say hi. All I said was hi and people started flamming me. Oh yeah, am I the one who got banned for 10 days?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol. You didn't drop in to say hi, you started spamming nonsense. Please just leave if you're trying to start a fight. Quasi was banned for 10 days because he asked to be, although you're the one who deserves it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 18, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Mr. Babydoll?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse






Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> View attachment 1574310
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lol. You didn't drop in to say hi, you started spamming nonsense. Please just leave if you're trying to start a fight. Quasi was banned for 10 days because he asked to be, although you're the one who deserves it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Let's see what my first post here today was: "Spiderman doesn't do that". How is that spamming?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey everyone...
How're your holiday preparations going?

Quasi... I take it that your hearing went well?
Read something a few pages back (earlier in the day) and now you're acting like a 10 year old on a sugar high... 



StormMcCloud said:


> I love my babies, though they both need a wash.
> 
> View attachment 1574021
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You, sir, are a man of good taste...


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 18, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Mr. Babydoll?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Here's the deal Buddy with this thread. You don't get to post here and not get flamed for it. That's how it works in the family.

Another thing im getting reports from different users that you are starting issues? Or trolling. I'm asking you to leave.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 18, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Here's the deal Buddy with this thread. You don't get to post here and not get flamed for it. That's how it works in the family.
> 
> Another thing im getting reports from different users that you are starting issues? Or trolling. I'm asking you to leave.

Click to collapse



I'm not starting issues. It's a free forum, I can post wherever I want.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 18, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I'm not starting issues. It's a free forum, I can post wherever I want.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Let me set the record straight. You don't have a freedom on xda. When users tell you to leave cause you start stuff or when a mod steps in. You listen.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Quasi... I take it that your hearing went well?
> Read something a few pages back (earlier in the day) and now you're acting like a 10 year old on a sugar high...

Click to collapse



I talked to my lawyer, nothing can be done, because it's all internal...  the courts aren't involved with the internal stuff...  so im denied until Jan 2014...  Yea, I'm trying to kick a candy bar habit...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Mr. Babydoll?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



That's MS. Babydoll to you.

I am kindly asking you to leave. Don't stir up trouble. It's not a good idea.
Thank you.
The management. 


Note to the wise: other people being banned is not your concern.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 18, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Let me set the record straight. You don't have a freedom on xda. When users tell you to leave cause you start stuff or when a mod steps in. You listen.

Click to collapse



I wasn't spamming. Somebody who is just dropping in to say hi shouldn't have to listen to anyone when they tell them to leave.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> View attachment 1574310
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



LOL

+1

Like


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 18, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Here's the deal Buddy with this thread. You don't get to post here and not get flamed for it. That's how it works in the family.
> 
> Another thing im getting reports from different users that you are starting issues? Or trolling. I'm asking you to leave.

Click to collapse



:thanks:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I talked to my lawyer, nothing can be done, because it's all internal...  the courts aren't involved with the internal stuff...  so im denied until Jan 2014...  Yea, I'm trying to kick a candy bar habit...

Click to collapse



Mmmm... my bad 

So what's with trying to kick candy bar habits?
They're so yummy!


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 18, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I wasn't spamming. Somebody who is just dropping in to say hi shouldn't have to listen to anyone when they tell them to leave.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Seriously either you leave now. Or things between me and you won't end nice. This isn't a thread where you can do what ever you want. You aren't on the list, this thread is monitored by numerous mods and senior mods plus administration. Last warning before an infraction.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I talked to my lawyer, nothing can be done, because it's all internal...  the courts aren't involved with the internal stuff...  so im denied until Jan 2014...  ...

Click to collapse



I edited the quote and my post

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------




The Archangel said:


> Seriously either you leave now. Or things between me and you won't end nice. This isn't a thread where you can do what ever you want. You aren't on the list, this thread is monitored by numerous mods and senior mods plus administration. Last warning before an infraction.

Click to collapse



Thanks Archangel.
How have you been?

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> So what exactly are you doing here at XDA?  You have ZERO posts in anything other than OT, and 1 (One) thanks that I think was by accident...

Click to collapse





odetoandroid said:


> I do have some posts outside of OT. I don't think you can really tell me what to do. Most of the people here are mean as hell to anybody who just drops in to say hi. All I said was hi and people started flamming me. Oh yeah, am I the one who got banned for 10 days?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



This conversation stops now! 

@Ode....feel free to participate on this thread without adding to the flame...report it instead 

@Quasi...please stahp


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Phenobarbital?
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Got a GS3 now!! Waiting to get a job. What about you?


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 18, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Got a GS3 now!! Waiting to get a job. What about you?

Click to collapse



I also have GS3
But Mini 

Also, sup all?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> This conversation stops now!
> 
> @Ode....feel free to participate on this thread without adding to the flame...report it instead
> 
> @Quasi...please stahp

Click to collapse



I'll do just that, thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Got a GS3 now!! Waiting to get a job. What about you?

Click to collapse



Awesome! How do you like it? I have the T999 and I really like it.
Have you put a resume online? Many states have "one stop career centers" online with places to post resumes and all kinds of resources for job seekers.
 I've got stuff going on....but I'm okay. 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 18, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Got a GS3 now!! Waiting to get a job. What about you?

Click to collapse



Cool, how is it? Good luck with your job

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> So what's with trying to kick candy bar habits?
> They're so yummy!

Click to collapse





Babydoll25 said:


> Phenobarbital?
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Remove the word candy...



M_T_M said:


> This conversation stops now!
> 
> @Quasi...please stahp

Click to collapse



sigh...  Sorry if I don't sugar-coat things...


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 18, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I also have GS3
> But Mini
> 
> Also, sup all?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm waiting for my case to come in


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Remove the word candy...
> 
> 
> 
> sigh...  Sorry if I don't sugar-coat things...

Click to collapse



Edited. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Awesome! How do you like it? I have the T999 and I really like it.
> Have you put a resume online? Many states have "one stop career centers" online with places to post resumes and all kinds of resources for job seekers.
> I've got stuff going on....but I'm okay.
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



I love my gs3. No more htc for me again.

If i had a resume i would put one up. Things are slowly getting better.

Still recovering from sandy?







prototype7 said:


> Cool, how is it? Good luck with your job
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Best phone I've owned


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I'm waiting for my case to come in

Click to collapse



Which case? 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 18, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I love my gs3. No more htc for me again.
> 
> If i had a resume i would put one up. Things are slowly getting better.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Love HTC's build quality, but (non)Sense is a big minus, and they didn't have any good phones out when I got my S3. Love the S3,but a case was definitely necessary.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 18, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I love my gs3. No more htc for me again.
> 
> If i had a resume i would put one up. Things are slowly getting better.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Arch, what happened?
Fire me up with a PM if you don't want to talk here

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Which case?
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



I know you didn't ask me, but I got the Acase Superleggra Pro. Weird name, great case and it was only $10
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008DKC2UU/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1355864199&sr=8-3&pi=SL75

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I love my gs3. No more htc for me again.
> 
> If i had a resume i would put one up. Things are slowly getting better.
> 
> Still recovering from sandy?

Click to collapse



We're pretty much recovered. I personally didn't suffer much damage and only lost electricity for a day. I had a few drivers who ended up not having a place to stay. We had a few cars go down. Those things are/have been taken care of. 
I'm glad you're doing better.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Which case?
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Otterbox defender or communter 







prototype7 said:


> Love HTC's build quality, but (non)Sense is a big minus, and they didn't have any good phones out when I got my S3. Love the S3,but a case was definitely necessary.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse






ill grab HTC when they make nexus




ppero196 said:


> Arch, what happened?
> Fire me up with a PM if you don't want to talk here
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Just a crappy past year that's all.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I know you didn't ask me, but I got the Acase Superleggra Pro. Weird name, great case and it was only $10
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008DKC2UU/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1355864199&sr=8-3&pi=SL75
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








This one?
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 18, 2012)

Do i really need a case.
I'm doubting will case help if my phone falls on the floor.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 18, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Otterbox defender or communter
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'd love an HTC Nexus. Great build quality, great development, not locked down by Verizon...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

Go with the commuter man, its more than enough protection, isn't huge, and comes with a really good screen protector...

i have 2...  black and white...  so i can mismatch....


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Do i really need a case.
> I'm doubting will case help if my phone falls on the floor.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



A good case will help.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> This one?
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Yep. You have it too? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> We're pretty much recovered. I personally didn't suffer much damage and only lost electricity for a day. I had a few drivers who ended up not having a place to stay. We had a few cars go down. Those things are/have been taken care of.
> I'm glad you're doing better.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



My area had flooding, but it happens every time it rains hard. How are those drivers doing(if you can remember lol)? Fixing a flooded car is such a pain.

 I'm still the same,mentally an physically. My mom is up and down. All I need is a job to start taking care of the bills.


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Go with the commuter man, its more than enough protection, isn't huge, and comes with a really good screen protector...
> 
> i have 2...  black and white...  so i can mismatch....

Click to collapse



That would have been my second choice, but it seemed a little too bulky, plus I already had a screen protector. The other issue with that was the hardware buttons, most people said they were hard to press, with this case, pressing the buttons feels better than without the case. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey mafia...

How y'all doing?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Yeah, I'd love an HTC Nexus. Great build quality, great development, not locked down by Verizon...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Screw verizon







Quasimodem said:


> Go with the commuter man, its more than enough protection, isn't huge, and comes with a really good screen protector...
> 
> i have 2...  black and white...  so i can mismatch....

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> That would have been my second choice, but it seemed a little too bulky, plus I already had a screen protector. The other issue with that was the hardware buttons, most people said they were hard to press, with this case, pressing the buttons feels better than without the case.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The black one yes...  i think enough complaints came in, my white one is easier to press...  im pretty protected...  otterbox commuter...  6 different color combos since i have 2, and a zagg extreme...

time to get on the phone with amazon again...  trust me everyone, if you but from amazon, make sure you plan on keeping it...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Yep. You have it too?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yup. 




I also have these two and another one
(Crappy pic, I know  )
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 18, 2012)

BD and Quasi... confused by the edits... 0_o
Anyway, fu¢£ that...

Archangel... we iz Twitter buddies now... 

Ya HTC's build quality is excellent... I'd love to get an HTC...

TBH at this point of time, I'd pretty much love to get ANY new phone...


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 18, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 18, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> BD and Quasi... confused by the edits... 0_of
> Anyway, fu¢£ that...
> 
> Archangel... we iz Twitter buddies now...
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll be sure to add you back on Twitter also.


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool. I got the white version because I have a white phone (wanted black, but Best Buy didn't have it and I got it for $1, so I can't complain), it's great. Awesome protection, looks great. Took me a few hours deciding what to buy, I think I can say I'm happy with my choice. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 18, 2012)

Hiya


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Hiya

Click to collapse



Hello werked 


"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Hiya

Click to collapse



Hey werked. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Hiya

Click to collapse



Hey wassup?

Archangel... you already did... KM... I followed you yesterday...

Prototype7... Me've seen that pic long ago... izz sooo old...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> My area had flooding, but it happens every time it rains hard. How are those drivers doing(if you can remember lol)? Fixing a flooded car is such a pain.
> 
> I'm still the same,mentally an physically. My mom is up and down. All I need is a job to start taking care of the bills.

Click to collapse



They're all right. We got them temporary housing. My boss is good like that.

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 18, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey wassup?
> 
> Archangel... you already did... KM... I followed you yesterday...
> 
> Prototype7... Me've seen that pic long ago... izz sooo old...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I can see that since the computer was running Windows xp lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 18, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey wassup?
> 
> Archangel... you already did... KM... I followed you yesterday...
> 
> Prototype7... Me've seen that pic long ago... izz sooo old...

Click to collapse



Ive been getting so many notifications,i lose track lol







Babydoll25 said:


> They're all right. We got them temporary housing. My boss is good like that.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



That's awesome of him.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Ive been getting so many notifications,i lose track lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He owns about half of union city. 
It wasn't that difficult finding places. 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 18, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Got a GS3 now!! Waiting to get a job. What about you?

Click to collapse



DudeAngle when did you pick it up:good:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

sup werked


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## werked (Dec 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hello werked
> 
> "Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
> - Yoda

Click to collapse




prototype7 said:


> Hey werked.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey wassup?
> 
> Archangel... you already did... KM... I followed you yesterday...
> 
> Prototype7... Me've seen that pic long ago... izz sooo old...

Click to collapse






Quasimodem said:


> sup werked

Click to collapse



Hi. Everyone good today I hope.


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Everyone start ducking...

*ducks*






Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> He owns about half of union city.
> It wasn't that difficult finding places.
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse





Well dam




TonyStark said:


> DudeAngle when did you pick it up:good:

Click to collapse



Sometime last week?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

Anyone ever had anything repaired by Asus?  Does this mean my warranty still stands?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Anyone ever had anything repaired by Asus?  Does this mean my warranty still stands?

Click to collapse



Never have,  but that looks like warranty repair order 

"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Hi. Everyone good today I hope.

Click to collapse



How are you doing? 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## werked (Dec 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> How are you doing?
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Can't complain. How about yourself??  Snowflake n moon doggie??


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Can't complain. How about yourself??  Snowflake n moon doggie??

Click to collapse



werked why u offline on talk all the time?  people botherin u?  just pm me their name...


----------



## The El Guapo (Dec 18, 2012)

Long time no see Mafia! How are you guys?


----------



## undercover (Dec 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Anyone ever had anything repaired by Asus?  Does this mean my warranty still stands?

Click to collapse



From what I've seen about Asus, if it's not under warranty they put it on halt and contact you with the charges. Looks like it's good to go. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

undercover said:


> From what I've seen about Asus, if it's not under warranty they put it on halt and contact you with the charges. Looks like it's good to go. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ahhh....  5 times I pulled it apart...  Sorry, but I gotta brag...


----------



## werked (Dec 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> werked why u offline on talk all the time?  people botherin u?  just pm me their name...

Click to collapse



I didn't even realize I was offline  no one is bothering me.... Good to know you'd handle it if they were.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Can't complain. How about yourself??  Snowflake n moon doggie??

Click to collapse



We're okay. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

werked said:


> I didn't even realize I was offline  no one is bothering me.... Good to know you'd handle it if they were.

Click to collapse



All firearms had to be moved to an off-site location due to my status...  but I can still get to them...  did u know if I'm caught with a firearm in any of the tri-county area it's an automatic 5 yrs in prison?  kinda harsh for a dui...  I'm gonna hit up the governor for a pardon...  my parents know him personally...


----------



## boborone (Dec 18, 2012)

ALLLLLLLL ABOARD!!






http://www.bigbananacar.com/index.php


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 18, 2012)

Quasi/Werked... a match made on xda


boborone said:


> ALLLLLLLL ABOARD!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol is that a Chuck Barris creation?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 18, 2012)

The El Guapo said:


> Long time no see Mafia! How are you guys?

Click to collapse



Yikes a ghost!!" 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------

Hour of work left!! :banghead:

I want to drive my jeep more!!!! 

Never thought I would enjoy driving in rush hour 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yikes a ghost!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a standard right?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It's a standard right?

Click to collapse



No, automatic

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> ALLLLLLLL ABOARD!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How about......no?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Dec 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> ALLLLLLLL ABOARD!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm driving.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 18, 2012)

werked said:


> I'm driving.

Click to collapse



I prefer the forty passenger party bus. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 18, 2012)

Since I posted in here again. Does this mean I'm back on the list again? Or do I need to re-apply?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Since I posted in here again. Does this mean I'm back on the list again? Or do I need to re-apply?

Click to collapse



It doesn't look like you were actually taken off

"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## werked (Dec 18, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Since I posted in here again. Does this mean I'm back on the list again? Or do I need to re-apply?

Click to collapse



Sup!?  Long time no see.


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> It doesn't look like you were actually taken off
> 
> "Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
> - Yoda

Click to collapse



Huh didn't even notice. Needless to say,I'm a bit more relaxed now.


----------



## werked (Dec 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I prefer the forty passenger party bus.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Wait.... Me to. Not driving tho. Who da dd??


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Huh didn't even notice. Needless to say,I'm a bit more relaxed now.

Click to collapse



Good,  from the outside it did look like you went of the deep end a bit over not a lot, all good though 

"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 18, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Since I posted in here again. Does this mean I'm back on the list again? Or do I need to re-apply?

Click to collapse



Not sure why, but dex kept you on the list, so welcome back 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good,  from the outside it did look like you went of the deep end a bit over not a lot, all good though
> 
> "Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
> - Yoda

Click to collapse



There's days where I get really aggressive and aggravated because of personal issues.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> There's days where I get really aggressive and aggravated because of personal issues.

Click to collapse



Yeh, no worries we all get days like that. 

"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## undercover (Dec 18, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Huh didn't even notice. Needless to say,I'm a bit more relaxed now.

Click to collapse



Good to know. Listen to Bob Marley while on this thread and you'll be alright. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

undercover said:


> Good to know. Listen to Bob Marley while on this thread and you'll be alright.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey undercover 

I just noticed your not in the list 

"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## undercover (Dec 18, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> There's days where I get really aggressive and aggravated because of personal issues.

Click to collapse



That's called PMS normally... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 18, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Dec 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hey undercover
> 
> I just noticed your not in the list
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oooops. You just opened gtfo floodgates... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

undercover said:


> Oooops. You just opened gtfo floodgates...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I would have started it but I'm not on the list either 

"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 18, 2012)

undercover said:


> Oooops. You just opened gtfo floodgates...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I smell a noob... You think you can just steal tinky's avatar and nobody will notice? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Dec 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I would have started it but I'm not on the list either
> 
> "Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
> - Yoda

Click to collapse



Gtfo noob 







prototype7 said:


> I smell a noob... You think you can just steal tinky's avatar and nobody will notice?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Damn, i hoped no one would.... 


Btw, you knew me as undercover before I changed it on xda. I believe I even told you some stories... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Yeh, no worries we all get days like that.
> 
> "Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
> - Yoda

Click to collapse



Just need to find a way to relax






undercover said:


> Good to know. Listen to Bob Marley while on this thread and you'll be alright.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse






not my music taste




undercover said:


> That's called PMS normally...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pissy man syndrome


----------



## undercover (Dec 18, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Just need to find a way to relax
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. 

Re music taste I think you missed seewhatididthere.  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

undercover said:


> Damn, i hoped no one would.... Btw, you knew me as undercover before I changed it on xda. I believe I even told you some stories...
> 
> What stories...  Poster pan and the lost boys......  Oooh do tell...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 18, 2012)

undercover said:


> Gtfo noob
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The only story I remember is of you having a baby with dexter, I usually try not to remember that one. 
But yeah, I know you used undercover2 in IRC before. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Dec 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> The only story I remember is of you having a baby with dexter, I usually try not to remember that one.
> But yeah, I know you used undercover2 in IRC before.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's a true but little known story though. He's a mother btw and I'm the daddy. I dropped the seed and named the baby, he.. She did the rest. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 19, 2012)

undercover said:


> Lol.
> 
> Re music taste I think you missed seewhatididthere.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't even see it. Fail troll??


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 19, 2012)

undercover said:


> That's a true but little known story though. He's a mother btw and I'm the daddy. I dropped the seed and named the baby, he.. She did the rest.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ah, so dex is the woman in this relationship? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 19, 2012)

werked said:


> Wait.... Me to. Not driving tho. Who da dd??

Click to collapse



There's three drivers that are licensed for it....so one of them maybe?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## werked (Dec 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> There's three drivers that are licensed for it....so one of them maybe?
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Sounds legit.


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 19, 2012)

undercover said:


> Good to know. Listen to Bob Marley while on this thread and you'll be alright.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I prefer motivational cd's by the Rev. Jesse Jackson


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Dec 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## boborone (Dec 19, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Huh didn't even notice. Needless to say,I'm a bit more relaxed now.

Click to collapse



Welcome back noob



undercover said:


> Good to know. Listen to Bob Marley while on this thread and you'll be alright.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



^ this, plus it's good to have cool mods in here, good to see ya



Quasimodem said:


>

Click to collapse



So f'ing true man


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

it may or may not be nap time...  dunno...


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 19, 2012)

LMAO

http://youtu.be/vnutLPWwJWg


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Welcome back noob
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was awaiting your appearance at some point...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> LMAO
> 
> http://youtu.be/vnutLPWwJWg

Click to collapse



:thumbdown:

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## undercover (Dec 19, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I was awaiting your appearance at some point...

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1XYUeYerO4&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Here's what I meant. 


Proto, yes Dex is. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> :thumbdown:
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



You no like SassiBob 

Or you just like nothing I say


----------



## undercover (Dec 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> You no like SassiBob
> 
> Or you just like nothing I say

Click to collapse



Better known as SassiBoob

Btw, sasi in Russian means suck... :what:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 19, 2012)

undercover said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1XYUeYerO4&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Here's what I meant.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Youz guyz and your dead singers

Listen to something more mellow and up-to-date http://youtu.be/uqv5b0UjR4g :highfive:


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 19, 2012)

undercover said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1XYUeYerO4&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Here's what I meant.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still don't like reggae. Country/rock/metal that's what I listen too


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> You no like SassiBob
> 
> Or you just like nothing I say

Click to collapse



Meh. That video was just stupid.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Meh. That video was just stupid.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



OK 

I could relate, I've been on the receiving end of messed up calls like that. I would assume you have, as well.


----------



## a.cid (Dec 19, 2012)

Lol, can I ask to be promoted from the probie list to the member list?
Its feels like its been forever being there


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 19, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Lol, can I ask to be promoted from the probie list to the member list?
> Its feels like its been forever being there

Click to collapse



That's a good question
Welcome back the archangel


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 19, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> That's a good question
> Welcome back the archangel

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey everyone...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

New az plate is on my jeep  interior pics tomorrow 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## cascabel (Dec 19, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Thanks

Click to collapse



hey arch. where have you been? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 19, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hey arch. where have you been?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



In the shadows


----------



## trell959 (Dec 19, 2012)

Yo

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 19, 2012)

Nothing to do... I'm  better off asleep... Night

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Dec 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Yo
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yo. 

Trell, take a look at this guy... Jeez, some people take Internet so seriously. Last few pages. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1993241

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey guys, what's crackin'!?


----------



## undercover (Dec 19, 2012)

werked said:


> Hey guys, what's crackin'!?

Click to collapse



Not much. Just got home after a night shift, had my tea with honey and lemon, about to have a fag and go to bed.  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

werked said:


> Hey guys, what's crackin'!?

Click to collapse



A plumbers ass 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

werked said:


> Hey guys, what's crackin'!?

Click to collapse



just woke...


----------



## trell959 (Dec 19, 2012)

undercover said:


> Yo.
> 
> Trell, take a look at this guy... Jeez, some people take Internet so seriously. Last few pages.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sigh. Nexus 4 drama 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

Looks like another S3 forum...  folks better calm down we gotta get more Google ads and generate revenue...  maybe then it won't take 30seconds to load a page on 105mbps internet...


Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 19, 2012)

Good morning everyone.

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeadAndDefiled (Dec 19, 2012)

Oi all.

Jase was ban-hammered. Figured I'd let you guys know in case you didn't already.


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 19, 2012)

DeadAndDefiled said:


> Oi all.
> 
> Jase was ban-hammered. Figured I'd let you guys know in case you didn't already.

Click to collapse



How long?

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeadAndDefiled (Dec 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> How long?
> 
> Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He said first of the year...so...yeah.

Which isn't bad considering what he did. 

Ah man, if only you guys knew him in real life....such an a**. Lol


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 19, 2012)

DeadAndDefiled said:


> He said first of the year...so...yeah.
> 
> Which isn't bad considering what he did.
> 
> Ah man, if only you guys knew him in real life....such an a**. Lol

Click to collapse



I don't even know what he did lol.

Yeah we've gotten into a couple fights.

My total ban time is like... 1.25 months

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



I'm sure most of us feel that way

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeadAndDefiled (Dec 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I don't even know what he did lol.
> 
> Yeah we've gotten into a couple fights.
> 
> My total ban time is like... 1.25 months

Click to collapse



Apparently he cussed out an admin. Who then banned him.





Quasimodem said:


>

Click to collapse



Obama + Borg catchphrase = Win?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

I've got my own views as well and have voiced them...  but I'm working to curb that...  knowing it doesn't get me anywhere...  now I post memes rant about being locked up and help in the s3 forums...


Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 19, 2012)

DeadAndDefiled said:


> Apparently he cussed out an admin. Who then banned him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is the most idiotic thing you can do...

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

I spit in a cops eye once...  the next 56 days werent very fun but I don't regret it and I'd do it again...  now I have tats!


Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 19, 2012)

Morning mafia

 How does Meph and a 7 post noob (my guess is it's Jase) strike up a conversation in here


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Morning mafia
> 
> How does Meph and a 7 post noob (my guess is it's Jase) strike up a conversation in here

Click to collapse



Pretty sure it isn't jase, he's posted here before. 
Morning all

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 19, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Pretty sure it isn't jase, he's posted here before.
> Morning all
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



While banned?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

Morning...


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Morning...

Click to collapse



Hey Bri whats up... besides us:cyclops:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Hey Bri whats up... besides us:cyclops:

Click to collapse



Think that's about it Tony...  My body's on some weird schedule where it thinks it's an upstanding citizen and works and stuff...


----------



## werked (Dec 19, 2012)

Morning.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning.

Click to collapse



Morning, how's it going werked?


----------



## werked (Dec 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Morning, how's it going werked?

Click to collapse



It's going. Still sleepy but I nothing this coffee won't fix.  How r u??


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

werked said:


> It's going. Still sleepy but I nothing this coffee won't fix.  How r u??

Click to collapse



Drinking that coffee you just mentioned...  Trying to pick out some shoes for my sister...  Today's the last day to order or else it won't get here in time...  I want to get her some nice Clarks for work...  I think I've narrowed it down to 8 pairs...  so...


----------



## werked (Dec 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Drinking that coffee you just mentioned...  Trying to pick out some shoes for my sister...  Today's the last day to order or else it won't get here in time...  I want to get here some nice Clarks for work...  I think I've narrowed it down to 8 pairs...  so...

Click to collapse



Sounds fun. I still have a few things to buy.... But first I gotta go see a man about a dog.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

werked said:


> Sounds fun. I still have a few things to buy.... But first I gotta go see a man about a dog.

Click to collapse



Get a white pit with a black spot on his nose...  Make sure the parents are 120+ lbs with papers, you want a beast...  Then maybe we can arrange a visit with Cesar Milan to train him to be the sweetest attack dog ever...


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Get a white pit with a black spot on his nose...  Make sure the parents are 120+ lbs with papers, you want a beast...  Then maybe we can arrange a visit with Cesar Milan to train him to be the sweetest attack dog ever...

Click to collapse



Morning werked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Quasi, where does tracking show your Asus this am?


----------



## werked (Dec 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Morning werked
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, Tony.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 19, 2012)

werked said:


> Hi, Tony.

Click to collapse



Hey Werked!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 19, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Hey Werked!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Again? Really?


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 19, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Again? Really?

Click to collapse



What'd I do?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


>

Click to collapse



OK, I won't.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## werked (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm eating oatmeal, it's good. 
Wait....  I thought this was Facebook. 

---------- Post added at 09:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

werked said:


> I'm eating oatmeal, it's good.
> Wait....  I thought this was Facebook.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------

Click to collapse



I've disconnected my FB several times...  but it's still there... and people still feel the need to communicate with me on it...  Despite having my phone #,  and knowing where I live, etc....  Cut the grass, the snakes always show...


----------



## DeadAndDefiled (Dec 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I've disconnected my FB several times...  but it's still there... and people still feel the need to communicate with me on it...  Despite having my phone #,  and knowing where I live, etc....  Cut the grass, the snakes always show...

Click to collapse



That's cuz deactivating doesn't delete anything....you actually have to go in and find this stupid link that's buried pretty deep in their FAQ to delete.

Then you have to wait 14 more days after you hit delete for it to finally be truly deleted. FB sucks about privacy bro. They make it next to impossible to get rid of this ish.


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I've disconnected my FB several times...  but it's still there... and people still feel the need to communicate with me on it...  Despite having my phone #,  and knowing where I live, etc....  Cut the grass, the snakes always show...

Click to collapse



Dude you're to well loved

Take a look at this, for *removal of Fb*


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 19, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



I have to write 1500 words essay every month 
Don't troll I am leaving bye 


Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Dude you're to well loved
> 
> Take a look at this, for *removal of Fb*

Click to collapse



I'll leave it...  It's mostly for trolling...  and I have a second account for the more hardcore trolling...

Morning BD and Snowflake...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I'll leave it...  It's mostly for trolling...  and I have a second account for the more hardcore trolling...
> 
> Morning BD and Snowflake...

Click to collapse



Morning Quasi. Snowflake says chirp! 
How are you? How's your Mom doing? 
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

Morning Mafia!!!

 I am loving my jeep  so fun to drive!! Just too bad its freezing out so I am not going to take the top off anytime soon

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello mafia, how is everyone today 

"Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey BC, hey Jugg1es

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning Quasi. Snowflake says chirp!
> How are you? How's your Mom doing?
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



She's wandering around looking for a sweatshirt...  In my house, during the winter you wear a jacket inside, and the summer, you wear as little as possible...  Gotta save that $20 ya know?

Hey BC, Juggles...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

More pics!!!





















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> More pics!!!

Click to collapse



I still say it looks like a hairdressers vehicle 

"Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I still say it looks like a hairdressers vehicle
> 
> "Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)

Click to collapse



Your hairdresser? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> She's wandering around looking for a sweatshirt...  In my house, during the winter you wear a jacket inside, and the summer, you wear as little as possible...  Gotta save that $20 ya know?
> 
> Hey BC, Juggles...

Click to collapse



I have the heat turned up all the way for the birds. It's hot as heck in here. :/
Cold birds are no longer cold. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> I still say it looks like a hairdressers vehicle
> 
> "Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)

Click to collapse



And it's an automatic. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have the heat turned up all the way for the birds. It's hot as heck in here. :/
> Cold birds are no longer cold.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> ...

Click to collapse



Well that just confirms it for me 

"Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 19, 2012)

VERY nice BC:good:

Awesome ride. Time to tear up some tundra





Babydoll25 said:


> And it's an automatic.

Click to collapse



Old news is old


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey gais...y'all heard? David is going to buy a Jeep and post pics of it!!!


----------



## undercover (Dec 19, 2012)

I wanted a DSG box (the best automatic tech in the world atm) on my car but it bumps the price up by £1000. Couldn't justify that on £6000 I paid for a 5yo car. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

Alright, after much deliberation with BNaughty, several Dave Matthews songs, two cups of coffee, and a NOS, I've ordered these for my sister...  Female opinions requested...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Alright, after much deliberation with BNaughty, several Dave Matthews songs, two cups of coffee, and a NOS, I've ordered these for my sister...  Female opinions requested...

Click to collapse



Ask bc he's got the car for it 

"Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Ask bc he's got the car for it
> 
> "Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)

Click to collapse



Are u calling me a girl 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Ask bc he's got the car for it
> 
> "Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)

Click to collapse



LMFAO!!!

Save some money for this paint job and wheels!!!


----------



## undercover (Dec 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Are u calling me a girl
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



BC, I'll be very disappointed if you bite... 

Juggs, good one though 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

undercover said:


> BC, I'll be very disappointed if you bite...
> 
> Juggs, good one though
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



W/e..

Also the paint job on that jeep is cool 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Also the paint job on that jeep is cool
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Is this the confirmation we needed?  Here ya go...

http://www.tucsoncollegeofbeauty.com/


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

Haha, thanks for the link :banghead::banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> VERY nice BC:good:
> 
> Awesome ride. Time to tear up some tundra
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's your point? 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm still worried about Quasi talking to BNaughty


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Alright, after much deliberation with BNaughty, several Dave Matthews songs, two cups of coffee, and a NOS, I've ordered these for my sister...  Female opinions requested...

Click to collapse



They're nice. Is it something she would wear? 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 PM ----------




TonyStark said:


> I'm still worried about Quasi talking to BNaughty

Click to collapse



Lol. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> They're nice. Is it something she would wear?
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



I broke the rule and let her pick them...  All the coffee, NOS, and music was for nothing...  I'd rather her get something she wants, then something she doesn't...  Christmas is more about Gabby these days, we usually confer on what to get each other, with some surprises also...



TonyStark said:


> I'm still worried about Quasi talking to BNaughty

Click to collapse



It's the other way around Tony...   BNaughty talks to Quasi...


----------



## werked (Dec 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I'm still worried about Quasi talking to BNaughty

Click to collapse



I wouldn't worry too much.... It's actually the bars talking to them both.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

Pool anyone? I need to get my mind off trolls 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I broke the rule and let her pick them...  All the coffee, NOS, and music was for nothing...  I'd rather her get something she wants, then something she doesn't...  Christmas is more about Gabby these days, we usually confer on what to get each other, with some surprises also...
> 
> 
> 
> It's the other way around Tony...   BNaughty talks to Quasi...

Click to collapse



Then thumbsup all around. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

werked said:


> I wouldn't worry too much.... It's actually the bars talking to them both.

Click to collapse



Those definitely influence me as well...  they get mad when I spend money like that but I just don't care...  I once said if I ever met a girl named Beer Benzo I would propose immediately...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Are u calling me a girl
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I would never come out and say it....... But you do have the car 







Quasimodem said:


> LMFAO!!!
> 
> Save some money for this paint job and wheels!!!

Click to collapse



And this ↑ ↑ ↑really is a suitable colour scheme 

"Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 19, 2012)

^^^ How I feel about working today. :banghead:
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I would never come out and say it....... But you do have the car
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*Not going to feed the troll
Not going to feed the troll
Not going to feed the troll

:banghead::banghead:
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> ^^^ How I feel about working today. :banghead:
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



We all have days like that,  best thing to do is just keep your head down and hope tomorrow is a good day 

"Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

My motto is "Expect the worst but hope for the best"

It's a win-win no matter how it goes...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## a.cid (Dec 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> My motto is "Expect the worst but hope for the best"
> 
> It's a win-win no matter how it goes...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



I like your new style :thumbup:


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> *Not going to feed the troll
> Not going to feed the troll
> Not going to feed the troll
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is perfect http://goo.gl/xnUi.           Good one

"Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> This is perfect http://goo.gl/xnUi.           Good one
> 
> "Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)

Click to collapse



You post that fail of a Rick Astley vid again and Ima lose it!!!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You post that fail of a Rick Astley vid again and Ima lose it!!!

Click to collapse



This is the only place that link has failed,  ok the first link was a bad link.  But that one worked this morning 

"Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> This is the only place that link has failed,  ok the first link was a bad link.  But that one worked this morning
> 
> "Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)

Click to collapse




Please ataph!! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35652744#post35652744


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Please ataph!!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35652744#post35652744

Click to collapse



Erm.... Nope. Not playing 

"Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I like your new style :thumbup:

Click to collapse



That's always been my motto...  how else can failure be justified :thumbup:

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Please ataph!!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35652744#post35652744

Click to collapse



How come when I say I want to play pool, you never respond?  

Y U NO GIVE ME YOUR GTALK?!?!?!?


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> How come when I say I want to play pool, you never respond?
> 
> Y U NO GIVE ME YOUR GTALK?!?!?!?

Click to collapse



let's play right now...you have about three minutes to create a game...I'll be heading out to lunch in 10 minutes...chop-chop!!!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> let's play right now...you have about three minutes to create a game...I'll be heading out to lunch in 10 minutes...chop-chop!!!

Click to collapse




We already played...  wanna try me? He had to quit
Not sent from your phone...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> let's play right now...you have about three minutes to create a game...I'll be heading out to lunch in 10 minutes...chop-chop!!!

Click to collapse



8ball,8ft,Beer


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 19, 2012)

Are you ****ting me? Odeto was here again? Apex is such a hypocrite it's mindblowing.

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> We already played...  wanna try me?
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



sure


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 8ball,8ft,Beer

Click to collapse



U suck...  I gotta slam mtm...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> We already played...  wanna try me? He had to quit
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



Well I have to do work, but I want to play M_T_M, cause I never played him


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 8ball,8ft,Beer

Click to collapse



8ball


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> sure

Click to collapse



Made game 

Join nao!!!


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Made game
> 
> Join nao!!!

Click to collapse



How?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> 8ball

Click to collapse



ya 

---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> How?

Click to collapse



Choose 8ball

Then choose  8ft table size

Type in Game ID: Beer

Then hit Join Private GAme


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> ya
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



done


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> done

Click to collapse



And yet your arent in my game, let me try joining yours

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------

Sorry M_T_M got a phone call 

It messed up after I got the call


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> And yet your arent in my game, let me try joining yours
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

See ya you fail!!!!! :silly:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> See ya you fail!!!!! :silly:

Click to collapse



By pool noob


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> See ya you fail!!!!! :silly:

Click to collapse



Just lemme know when u wanna watch me play pool...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

Lunch time, I can play pool again 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> We all have days like that,  best thing to do is just keep your head down and hope tomorrow is a good day
> 
> "Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)

Click to collapse



It's also how I feel about talking to an über n00b that shall remain nameless....but your post deserves A
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.....

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

Think it's time for a new ROM...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Think it's time for a new ROM...

Click to collapse



I <3 P.A. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I <3 P.A.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Then I shall try it...  any inverted apps work with it?  or do I have to update my pack again?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I <3 P.A.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Meh.. P.A. is OK..

I prefer slim, but I need to switch kernels and update slim, just haven't felt like it..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Meh.. P.A. is OK..
> 
> I prefer slim, but I need to switch kernels and update slim, just haven't felt like it..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I fixed the reboot issue with Slim...  just wanna try something else...  Someone else telling me CM10.1...


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I fixed the reboot issue with Slim...  just wanna try something else...  Someone else telling me CM10.1...

Click to collapse



No thinking.... Just flash


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

I wanna see a quick fight between BD and Arch on which one...  files are still downloading...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Then I shall try it...  any inverted apps work with it?  or do I have to update my pack again?

Click to collapse



It should work. Don't go for the "stable 2.54" if you use Swype (I don't think you do but....) Use the "older" 2.54 (at least that's the version numbering for the d2tmo (T999) variant. It may be different for AT&T

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 19, 2012)

I nearly fell over laughing

http://youtu.be/cZO9tMetxno


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I fixed the reboot issue with Slim...  just wanna try something else...  Someone else telling me CM10.1...

Click to collapse



No worries, everyone likes different things.

I like slim cause its slim down to every mod I could need


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 19, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> No thinking.... Just flash

Click to collapse









Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Meh.. P.A. is OK..
> 
> I prefer slim, but I need to switch kernels and update slim, just haven't felt like it..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey BD, never said a proper hello. 

How are you,snowflake and moon doggie? 

---------- Post added at 01:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



was waiting for a response from you 

Also that looks like a new brick pic


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey BD, never said a proper hello.
> 
> How are you,snowflake and moon doggie?

Click to collapse



Hi. 
We're good. Chirp!
Sparky may be walking around with a permanently attached brick to the back of his head. 
How are you?
Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

Somethings wrong with my internet I HONESTLY cannot trace it...  I'm thinking it's the Intel 6300 cards...  I'm gonna have to try wireless desktop to confirm, but I need my CHSI running proper...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey BD, never said a proper hello.
> 
> How are you,snowflake and moon doggie?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have an endless supply of bricks....all the better for throwing at people. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have an endless supply of bricks....all the better for throwing at people.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



Is your house falling apart?  



Also responding to your previous post:

I am good   Excited for xmas


----------



## a.cid (Dec 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Somethings wrong with my internet I HONESTLY cannot trace it...  I'm thinking it's the Intel 6300 cards...  I'm gonna have to try wireless desktop to confirm, but I need my CHSI running proper...

Click to collapse



Have you tried playing chess?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Have you tried playing chess?

Click to collapse



LOL...  nah...  if I hammer the internet hard, such as downloading 4+ files at once, itll hang...  if i go to google, it starts downloading again...  then quits...  i have to sit there refreshing google over and over to seriously pound the net, and finish the downloads...  I've ruled out the modem...  I'll direct connect to router later and see...  also try the wireless desktop...  right now I have more important business matters to attend to...


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 19, 2012)

My phone case just came in


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> My phone case just came in

Click to collapse



Otter boxes are too bulky.. however the color isn't bad 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Otter boxes are too bulky.. however the color isn't bad
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I'm not going to protect my high end phone with some 5 Buck case. Did that once, had to get a new phone.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I'm not going to protect my high end phone with some 5 Buck case. Did that once, had to get a new phone.

Click to collapse



How about not dropping it and babying it 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## a.cid (Dec 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> LOL...  nah...  if I hammer the internet hard, such as downloading 4+ files at once, itll hang...  if i go to google, it starts downloading again...  then quits...  i have to sit there refreshing google over and over to seriously pound the net, and finish the downloads...  I've ruled out the modem...  I'll direct connect to router later and see...  also try the wireless desktop...  right now I have more important business matters to attend to...

Click to collapse



I have a reply, but not typing it...
0210 hours, calling it a night...
Bye guys, don't get the thread locked for serious reasons


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Is your house falling apart?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. I have connections. 

Snowflake approved this message....

---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------




The Archangel said:


> My phone case just came in

Click to collapse








Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

CM10.1 COMPLETE FAIL, 320dpi looks like Windows XP on a CRT monitor...


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> How about not dropping it and babying it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I'm a man. If things can't hold up to my standards, well I'll find away to make it work.


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. I have connections.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sweet!!


----------



## werked (Dec 19, 2012)

I want/need a new router. Point me in the right direction smart people.  Nothing real expensive. Not sure what model linksys I have now but it's not getting the job done.... I have a 2500+ Sqft 2 story home. Router is on 2nd floor atm. Go!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I'm a man. If things can't hold up to my standards, well I'll find away to make it work.

Click to collapse



Are u sure you are a man? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 19, 2012)

werked said:


> I want/need a new router. Point me in the right direction smart people.  Nothing real expensive. Not sure what model linksys I have now but it's not getting the job done.... I have a 2500+ Sqft 2 story home. Router is on 2nd floor atm. Go!!

Click to collapse



Would depend on how much "real expensive" is, but I bet quasi's the man for the job. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 19, 2012)

werked said:


> I want/need a new router. Point me in the right direction smart people.  Nothing real expensive. Not sure what model linksys I have now but it's not getting the job done.... I have a 2500+ Sqft 2 story home. Router is on 2nd floor atm. Go!!

Click to collapse



Proto is right. Quasi is the one to ask.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

werked said:


> I want/need a new router. Point me in the right direction smart people.  Nothing real expensive. Not sure what model linksys I have now but it's not getting the job done.... I have a 2500+ Sqft 2 story home. Router is on 2nd floor atm. Go!!

Click to collapse



Agree with bd and proto...

Just talk quasi 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Are u sure you are a man?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Do I need to prove it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Do I need to prove it

Click to collapse



Oh god no!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 19, 2012)

werked said:


> I want/need a new router. Point me in the right direction smart people.  Nothing real expensive. Not sure what model linksys I have now but it's not getting the job done.... I have a 2500+ Sqft 2 story home. Router is on 2nd floor atm. Go!!

Click to collapse



It would be good to start w/ the modle you do have first. You may be able to flash firmware that can maximize its potential.

If you open a new browser (preferably in IE) and type in 192.168.1.1 and hit enter, your router info should come up.


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 19, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Do I need to prove it

Click to collapse



I can ban him for teh LULZ if you want me to  :cyclops: :silly:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I can ban him for teh LULZ if you want me to  :cyclops: :silly:

Click to collapse



No.jpg 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I can ban him for teh LULZ if you want me to  :cyclops: :silly:

Click to collapse



I dbl dare you:cyclops:


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> (preferably in IE)

Click to collapse



Gross. 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 19, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Oh god no!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Not like that! :banghead::banghead::banghead:







M_T_M said:


> I can ban him for teh LULZ if you want me to  :cyclops: :silly:

Click to collapse



I'm calling your bluff.


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 20, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Not like that! :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ask him....he knows what's up 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Gross.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



what wood you ewez


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> what wood you ewez

Click to collapse



Google Chrome 
I have IE disabled on my windows partition, never touch it. Router config has worked fine for me in any browser. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> It would be good to start w/ the modle you do have first. You may be able to flash firmware that can maximize its potential.
> 
> If you open a new browser (preferably in IE) and type in 192.168.1.1 and hit enter, your router info should come up.

Click to collapse



Wrt160n this ish is old.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Wrt160n this ish is old.

Click to collapse



Is your computer only 2.4Ghz enabled?  Is signal strength an issue?  What's your ISP claim your speed is and what do you get?

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Wrt160n this ish is old.

Click to collapse



Yes mama.

Here's a great model E4200 You can find this on eBay as well, for half the price, new.

For your set up, this will be all you need for some time.

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Is your computer only 2.4Ghz enabled?  Is signal strength an issue?  What's your ISP claim your speed is and what do you get?
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



speed wouldn't be that low on the phone or anything in the near future.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Yes mama.
> 
> Here's a great model E4200 You can find this on eBay as well, for half the price, new.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why recommend a dual band router if the computer only has 2.4ghz capabilities?  Although it is a good one...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Why recommend a dual band router if the computer only has 2.4ghz capabilities?  Although it is a good one...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



and why get anything else, when so much can be done with this model, heading forward?

You got it from here mon.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> and why get anything else, when so much can be done with this model, heading forward?
> 
> You got it from here mon.

Click to collapse



If you want to move forward get a Cisco EA6500 AC router...

@werked

Cisco routers over time will lose bandwidth and how far it broadcasts and periodically needs to be factory reset updated the latest firmware factory reset again then set back up...  Its worth trying to fix if it at some point performed fine just doesn't now...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## boborone (Dec 20, 2012)

Does anyone have a clue as to what this is other than repeating what the name of it is?

http://www.linkdelight.com/12110200...droid-4.0-Mini-PC-Google-TV-Player-White.html


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 20, 2012)

werked, I also have a Buffalo AirStation WZR-HP-AG300H that you can have. It's already been flashed w/ DD-WRT, if you can't get the Linksys you've got, running the way you want.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 20, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> werked, I also have a Buffalo AirStation WZR-HP-AG300H that you can have. It's already been flashed w/ DD-WRT, if you can't get the Linksys you've got, running the way you want.

Click to collapse



Buffalo makes good stuff even though they're not widely known...

Not sent from your phone...

---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------

I'm dumbfounded two of my good friends came to see me today...  3rd visit in a yr...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## boborone (Dec 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Buffalo makes good stuff even though they're not widely known...
> 
> Not sent from your phone...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice man, good to hear.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nice man, good to hear.

Click to collapse



Even sober I look drunk...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Even sober I look drunk...

Click to collapse



You kinda do. 

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> You kinda do.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message....

Click to collapse



or very relaxed


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 20, 2012)

Dead thread is dead. :screwy:

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## undercover (Dec 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Dead thread is dead. :screwy:
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Ronnie killed it you double tapped. 

Hiya 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 20, 2012)

undercover said:


> Ronnie killed it you double tapped.
> 
> Hiya
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi. 
How are you?

XDA keeps going down (or tapatalk just sucks and can't connect)
Wth is going on? 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm rebuilding my network....  just ordered a Cisco EA6500...   the bridge is next, then the adapters...


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hi.
> How are you?
> 
> XDA keeps going down (or tapatalk just sucks and can't connect)
> ...

Click to collapse



Simple server maintenance


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 20, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Simple server maintenance

Click to collapse



its a conspiracy...


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 20, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Simple server maintenance

Click to collapse



Seems legit. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 AM ----------

Ever have one of those days when you just want to everyone to shut the he77 up and stop talking? :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 20, 2012)

undercover said:


> Ronnie killed it you double tapped.
> 
> Hiya
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't blame me lol


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 20, 2012)

pool anyone?


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Seems legit.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Only about 6 out of the 7 days in a week.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Only about 6 out of the 7 days in a week.

Click to collapse



I'm having more and more of them. :what:

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX.... 

---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------








Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm having more and more of them. :what:
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure how to respond to this


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 20, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Not sure how to respond to this

Click to collapse



It's just a stupid meme. I don't actually want anyone to bring me a towel. :what:


And as for the "everyone shut the he77 up" thing....
We're on the internet....I can't actually hear you.  
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## undercover (Dec 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's just a stupid meme. I don't actually want anyone to bring me a towel. :what:
> 
> 
> And as for the "everyone shut the he77 up" thing....
> ...

Click to collapse



Put hands over your ears and say "bla bla bla bla"  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 20, 2012)

Time for a career change.

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 20, 2012)

undercover said:


> Put hands over your ears and say "bla bla bla bla"
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That just adds to the noise....I want it to stop. 

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## undercover (Dec 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That just adds to the noise....I want it to stop.
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Is noise in your head? 
Get tinfoil hat ASAP! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 20, 2012)

undercover said:


> Is noise in your head?
> Get tinfoil hat ASAP!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No....
I dispatched earlier (dispatching is essentially talking for twelve hours straight) and everyone keeps calling me! 
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## undercover (Dec 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> No....
> I dispatched earlier (dispatching is essentially talking for twelve hours straight) and everyone keeps calling me!
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Damn drivers. I know how you feel. My job is dealing with drivers (trucks). Not their fault, but every time you see one pull up you think :"not again ". Especially certain ones with piles of paperwork. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 20, 2012)

undercover said:


> Damn drivers. I know how you feel. My job is dealing with drivers (trucks). Not their fault, but every time you see one pull up you think :"not again ". Especially certain ones with piles of paperwork.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I not only had to dispatch.....but some of these guys leave jobs off the sheet and I have to go back through ALL OF THE WORK and figure out who left off what (to try and pocket extra money at the end of shift)...

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## undercover (Dec 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I not only had to dispatch.....but some of these guys leave jobs off the sheet and I have to go back through ALL OF THE WORK and figure out who left off what (to try and pocket extra money at the end of shift)...
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Sounds fun. You don't know what I have to check with EVERY bit of paper that comes in... Security regulations. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeadAndDefiled (Dec 20, 2012)

'olo Mafia.

How's everyone doing?

Jase is being...Jase. Apparently he's trying to build some weird sh*t out of solder and perfboard.

Whatever it is, I just stay out of his way. He tends to get...odd in times like this. 

Anyways, blizzards in time for the end of the year! Fantastic....


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 20, 2012)

DeadAndDefiled said:


> 'olo Mafia.
> 
> How's everyone doing?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And you are?

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 20, 2012)

DeadAndDefiled said:


> 'olo Mafia.
> 
> How's everyone doing?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey man...  no one asked for an update on Jase...  OK?  and I talk to Jase as much or more than you but I don't come in here spreading what the deal is...  Not a very good friend are you?

GTFO


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 20, 2012)

Constant drama...

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeadAndDefiled (Dec 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> And you are?

Click to collapse



No one...just a man...





Quasimodem said:


> Hey man...  no one asked for an update on Jase...  OK?  and I talk to Jase as much or more than you but I don't come in here spreading what the deal is...  Not a very good friend are you?
> 
> GTFO

Click to collapse



Whoa, bro. I wouldn't post about him if he didn't consent. I'm not a verbal rapist. 

If you don't believe me, he says to ask him on GTalk.

Besides I live next door to the guy. Someone has to check in on him every once and a while...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 20, 2012)

YOLO


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> YOLO

Click to collapse



You should be banned for saying that


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 20, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> You should be banned for saying that

Click to collapse



You could've just ignored it.  But you gave in, just like they always do.


----------



## undercover (Dec 20, 2012)

Ha. Patience paid of. Someone fell for it 

Hey Skinny, Angel. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Dec 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm having more and more of them. :what:
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome Polar Bear is awesome.


Hey skinny and arch


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 20, 2012)

What's up tinky,bobo...


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You could've just ignored it.  But you gave in, just like they always do.

Click to collapse



Ya ya whatever







undercover said:


> Ha. Patience paid of. Someone fell for it
> 
> Hey Skinny, Angel.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup.


----------



## undercover (Dec 20, 2012)

Not much guys. Finished night shift, gonna get some munchies and head to bed me thinks. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 20, 2012)

Arch....what's the deal man?  I've never seen you so unwilling to play along with a simple joke....something amiss at the circle k?


----------



## boborone (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey skinny, you heard of The Format? I'm going through my music and cataloging it and such. I found their discography.  Never heard of em, and they sound kinda cheesy. Not sure if they had a hit I was looking for or what. idk, that's what I'm up right now. 350 gb of music organization.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey skinny, you heard of The Format? I'm going through my music and cataloging it and such. I found their discography.  Never heard of em, and they sound kinda cheesy. Not sure if they had a hit I was looking for or what. idk, that's what I'm up right now. 350 gb of music organization.

Click to collapse



Ive never heard of them....are you recommending me a cheesy band or something?  :silly:


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

Good morning all,  well i feel bleary eyed and bushy tailed this morning

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning all,  well i feel bleary eyed and bushy tailed this morning
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



Sup Jugg....what gives?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sup Jugg....what gives?

Click to collapse



All good except ive broken the jar of coffee, it slipped out of my hand.  Today had not started well,  i still need a coffee and there's glass and stuff all over the kitchen :banghead:

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## boborone (Dec 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ive never heard of them....are you recommending me a cheesy band or something?  :silly:

Click to collapse



eh no......don't bother listening to them, not worth it

But I did find out I had gotten Abba, Hall & Oates, and 13th Floor Elevators among quite a few other lil known bands. I highly recomend the Elevators if you haven't heard em. Old school psy rock. Drop some fun and enjoy. 

---------- Post added at 01:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> All good except ive broken the jar of coffee, it slipped out of my hand.  Today had not started well,  i still need a coffee and there's glass and stuff all over the kitchen :banghead:
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



Coffee filter will filter the glass. Just throw it all in the pot and get to brewing.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> All good except ive broken the jar of coffee, it slipped out of my hand.  Today had not started well,  i still need a coffee and there's glass and stuff all over the kitchen :banghead:
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



sooner you clean up the glass,the sooner Juggs has his coffee. seems simple.


----------



## boborone (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> All good except ive broken the jar of coffee, it slipped out of my hand.  Today had not started well,  i still need a coffee and there's glass and stuff all over the kitchen :banghead:
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



Coffee filter will filter the glass. Just throw it all in the pot and get to brewing.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> sooner you clean up the glass,the sooner Juggs has his coffee. seems simple.

Click to collapse











boborone said:


> Coffee filter will filter the glass. Just throw it all in the pot and get to brewing.

Click to collapse



Bugger that,  start again, drink coffee, have cig have another cup and then think about the mess:thumbup:

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Coffee filter will filter the glass. Just throw it all in the pot and get to brewing.

Click to collapse



I'll check out Elevators as soon as you check out Vetiver....not sure if you've heard them or not, but the name sprung to mind.


----------



## boborone (Dec 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'll check out Elevators as soon as you check out Vetiver....not sure if you've heard them or not, but the name sprung to mind.

Click to collapse



Dude I was born way later than I should have been. That's one thing I miss about my ex. Her dad. Me and him liked the old trippy sht. He had tons of old albums and when we went over, he would dig em out and me and would check out his programming assignments and listen to trippy music. 

Nice man, I dig it.

---------- Post added at 02:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 AM ----------

Found this in my stash. I've been jamming out to it for about the past hour. My keeps trying to say "I know that....Beatles!" Nope, they just a hippy band that got popular. Biggest stoners and acid trippers there ever was. George Harrison was a god man. Dude was something special. And hallucinogens made him that way.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude I was born way later than I should have been. That's one thing I miss about my ex. Her dad. Me and him liked the old trippy sht. He had tons of old albums and when we went over, he would dig em out and me and would check out his programming assignments and listen to trippy music.
> 
> Nice man, I dig it.

Click to collapse



My dad barely scratched the surface with me by introducing me to the Beatles,the Beach Boys,The Doors, and ELO....

Now,I take recommendations from friends, such and yourself...I have found great music that way. Thanks for always sharing.


----------



## boborone (Dec 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude I was born way later than I should have been. That's one thing I miss about my ex. Her dad. Me and him liked the old trippy sht. He had tons of old albums and when we went over, he would dig em out and me and would check out his programming assignments and listen to trippy music.
> 
> Nice man, I dig it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Missed the link....sorry

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuggets:_Original_Artyfacts_from_the_First_Psychedelic_Era,_1965–1968

---------- Post added at 02:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My dad barely scratched the surface with me by introducing me to the Beatles,the Beach Boys,The Doors, and ELO....
> 
> Now,I take recommendations from friends, such and yourself...I have found great music that way. Thanks for always sharing.

Click to collapse



Check this sht. I found out about the 13th Floor Elevators from this song. Gives a hout out to lots of Texas singers and bands from lots of eras and genres.






That guy, Ray Wylie Hubbard graduated from UNT in Denton. Really awesome cool guy. And you can meet him at a show, talk to him for a minute, and he will remember your name years later when he sees you at another show.


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Arch....what's the deal man?  I've never seen you so unwilling to play along with a simple joke....something amiss at the circle k?

Click to collapse



What joke? In the other thread?  Or here?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Missed the link....sorry
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuggets:_Original_Artyfacts_from_the_First_Psychedelic_Era,_1965–1968
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Texas is a country I wouldn't mind moving to.


----------



## boborone (Dec 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Texas is a country I wouldn't mind moving to.

Click to collapse



Iseewhatyoudidthar

It's alot of fun man. But man, I got to tell you, the redneck half brains are getting to me. Not sure if it's my friends/family or just the way of the people. And I'm no liberal, but these people are just back woods living in the city. Although, once you get out of that, Fort Worth, Plano, Denton, and Austin are some great cities with lots of stuff to do no matter your interest. All of em really don't care what's in your wallet, just what you're about. And if having fun is you, they love ya. I love it here man.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Iseewhatyoudidthar
> 
> It's alot of fun man. But man, I got to tell you, the redneck half brains are getting to me. Not sure if it's my friends/family or just the way of the people. And I'm no liberal, but these people are just back woods living in the city. Although, once you get out of that, Fort Worth, Plano, Denton, and Austin are some great cities with lots of stuff to do no matter your interest. All of em really don't care what's in your wallet, just what you're about. And if having fun is you, they love ya. I love it here man.

Click to collapse



Some years back ,the wife and I were looking to move to San Marcos TX, any opinions on that town?  Funny enough, I work in San Marcos, CA.

---------- Post added at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 AM ----------




The Archangel said:


> What joke? In the other thread?  Or here?

Click to collapse



Maybe we can clear things up in the next Hangout....I may have read you wrong, and vice versa.


----------



## boborone (Dec 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Some years back ,the wife and I were looking to move to San Marcos TX, any opinions on that town?  Funny enough, I work in San Marcos, CA.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't know much of that place except it being a city between Austin and San Antonio. I'd go to Austin if you want that area. Only bad part is no smoking in the city. Not on a public street and in restaurants. Not sure about bars. Can't remember. Surely you can smoke in a bar. But Austin has every walk of life you can imagine. It's like a big Denton.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

Bleugh, suppose is better go sort the kitchen floor out now 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Don't know much of that place except it being a city between Austin and San Antonio. I'd go to Austin if you want that area. Only bad part is no smoking in the city. Not on a public street and in restaurants. Not sure about bars. Can't remember. Surely you can smoke in a bar. But Austin has every walk of life you can imagine. It's like a big Denton.

Click to collapse



Well, we concentrated on San Marcos in particular based on the cost of living, and proximity to Austin.  Seemed to make sense to us, but it's highly unlikely that we'll move there anytime soon.  But we were so close to doing it...then Meatball surprised us.


----------



## boborone (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Bleugh, suppose is better go sort the kitchen floor out now
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



Lazy much? You still haven't cleaned up?! I've smoked 2 ciggs since then.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Lazy much? You still haven't cleaned up?! I've smoked 2 ciggs since then.

Click to collapse



Im on my second coffee and just finished rolling my second cig, can't face it 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 20, 2012)

Night Crew is now me and Bobo.  US represent.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

UK is still stumbling around trying to get it's sh!t together 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## boborone (Dec 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well, we concentrated on San Marcos in particular based on the cost of living, and proximity to Austin.  Seemed to make sense to us, but it's highly unlikely that we'll move there anytime soon.  But we were so close to doing it...then Meatball surprised us.

Click to collapse



Well if that's what you're looking for, I don't see a problem with it. Country like you like, lots to do with a drive to Austin. Sounds good to me. Look up the cost of living in Denton and the schools performance. May like it there also. And you'd be sure to fit in with music and video projects. Artsy fartsy place. But so is Austin. Just too big for me. But Denton and Austin are known for being the same type of place, just small and bigger versions of each other.

---------- Post added at 02:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Night Crew is now me and Bobo.  US represent.

Click to collapse











jugg1es said:


> UK is still stumbling around trying to get it's sh!t together
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



Sounds similar to the problems you were having back in 1776.


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Maybe we can clear things up in the next Hangout....I may have read you wrong, and vice versa.

Click to collapse



If you are talking bout "YOLO", I just think the term is dumb. 

In the other thread. it's simple, your joke just wasn't funny to me.

I think that settles it?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Well if that's what you're looking for, I don't see a problem with it. Country like you like, lots to do with a drive to Austin. Sounds good to me. Look up the cost of living in Denton and the schools performance. May like it there also. And you'd be sure to fit in with music and video projects. Artsy fartsy place. But so is Austin. Just too big for me. But Denton and Austin are known for being the same type of place, just small and bigger versions of each other.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To be honest it's not that much of a loss to us, look at the state you lot have made of it in the last 200 years 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 20, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> If you are talking bout "YOLO", I just think the term is dumb.
> 
> In the other thread. it's simple, your joke just wasn't funny to me.
> 
> I think that settles it?

Click to collapse



So no hangout then?  I wasn't talking about tonight anyway, Jr.....sometime in the future when you're not crying about something...:angel:


----------



## boborone (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> To be honest it's not that much of a loss to us, look at the state you lot have made of it in the last 200 years
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



Yeah I know, being the world's only super power is a mess. Hell, loosing India was a major nugget of gold, too. I mean, who wants a billion people coming of age in tech and infrastructure paying taxes to a lil island? That's just stupid. 

---------- Post added at 02:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So no hangout then?  I wasn't talking about tonight anyway, Jr.....sometime in the future when you're not crying about something...:angel:

Click to collapse



It's like jase had a kid sometimes...........


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So no hangout then?  I wasn't talking about tonight anyway, Jr.....sometime in the future when you're not crying about something...:angel:

Click to collapse



Seriously crying.... it ain't my fault your jokes are so bad it brought tear to my ear, poor wasted brain cells. Also it's too late for me to do a hangout as im going to bed soon. Almost 4am here.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 20, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> Seriously crying.... it ain't my fault your jokes are so bad it brought tear to my ear, poor wasted brain cells. Also it's too late for me to do a hangout as im going to bed soon. Almost 4am here.

Click to collapse


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 20, 2012)

The Archangel said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 20, 2012)

The Archangel said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 20, 2012)

The Archangel said:


>

Click to collapse



Holding position.


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Holding position.

Click to collapse


----------



## a.cid (Dec 20, 2012)

Meme wars?

*refills popcorn*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 20, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Meme wars?
> 
> *refills popcorn*

Click to collapse



Don't settle in.  Join.


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Don't settle in.  Join.

Click to collapse



I'm actually going to bed.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 20, 2012)

The Archangel said:


> I'm actually going to bed.

Click to collapse



You know what? So am I....I have a family of 4 to support.  Sleep tight, madam.


----------



## The Archangel (Dec 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You know what? So am I....I have a family of 4 to support.  Sleep tight, madam.

Click to collapse



Night Bieber


----------



## boborone (Dec 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You know what? So am I....I have a family of 4 to support.  Sleep tight, madam.

Click to collapse



Night skinny. I just popped four PMs. Maybe sleep tonight.....I hope.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Night skinny. I just popped four PMs. Maybe sleep tonight.....I hope.

Click to collapse



Good luck!  The stars at night are big and bright....til next time. DS.


----------



## boborone (Dec 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Good luck!  The stars at night are big and bright....til next time. DS.

Click to collapse



I think I told you the story of the metal show I was at and the singer said that in the middle of the set, and the croud of a few thousand busted out with the rest of it. He died laughing and said something like "thanks, I just had to try that, you guys just made the tour for me". Awesome moment man. Metal show, with thousands of heavy metal bangers, and we all sung that for him. Still makes cold chills when I think about it.


----------



## a.cid (Dec 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Don't settle in.  Join.

Click to collapse



3'o
Food time, laters baby


----------



## boborone (Dec 20, 2012)

still awake


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

Well kitchen sorted, everyone up and dressed i need more coffee 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 20, 2012)

Morning all... Not feeling too great 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Well kitchen sorted, everyone up and dressed i need more coffee
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



Took you long enough 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Morning all... Not feeling too great
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im lazy, i took the day off work to be so.  So sue me,  hope your feeling better 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

---------- Post added at 02:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 PM ----------

Morning a.cid,  noticed you found the battery issue thread :banghead:

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Morning all... Not feeling too great
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that pro, hope you get to feel better


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

Morning Ronnie 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## a.cid (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Im lazy, i took the day off work to be so.  So sue me,  hope your feeling better
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah man, I don't post around as much as I read 
No reason for me to get involved in things which don't concern me...if he didn't listen to 10 regulars even the 3rd time, no reason why he would listen to me...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Yeah man, I don't post around as much as I read
> No reason for me to get involved in things which don't concern me...if he didn't listen to 10 regulars even the 3rd time, no reason why he would listen to me...

Click to collapse



Didnt expect anyone one else to get involved to be honest, least of all you.  Really hard not to troll though. Only reason i haven't Is because the ds forum is relatively troll free

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 20, 2012)

Ouchy


----------



## Archer (Dec 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> eh, we all post pics with cussing in this thread. It's like they only watch the images thread for that sh!t

Click to collapse



Thanks guys.  Thanks a lot.

I'm now going to be spending the next few days (probably half of my Christmas break) going through this thread and deleting anything that shouldn't be here and handing out infractions.

The thread will be reopened when I'm done.  Don't expect that to happen quickly.


----------

